# Pics of your Louis Vuitton in action



## Lee

Continued from: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pics-of-your-louis-vuitton-in-action.910374/

Thank you to all who share all their wonderful pics!


----------



## Aoifs

Just my cles and 6 key holder for date night!







Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ivyvid

Just finished transferring my stuffs to my new to me zippy wallet


----------



## KM7029

ivyvid said:


> Just finished transferring my stuffs to my new to me zippy wallet
> View attachment 3384398



Very pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Brought my MC white Sharleen to basketball game.


----------



## ivyvid

KM7029 said:


> Very pretty!  Congrats!


It is! Thank you


----------



## Kickchic

All my "in action" pics are at work. I guess I have to keep working to feed my LV addiction. DG Agenda at work...


----------



## frivofrugalista

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3384729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought my MC white Sharleen to basketball game.



That's a beauty!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

frivofrugalista said:


> That's a beauty!



Thank you!


----------



## Meeka41

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3384729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought my MC white Sharleen to basketball game.



So pretty[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Meeka41 said:


> So pretty[emoji4][emoji4]


Thanks!


----------



## deb68nc

Waiting for breakfast in downtown Asheville NC ...


----------



## Zucnarf

In love with Capu bb


----------



## Morenita21

deb68nc said:


> Waiting for breakfast in downtown Asheville NC ...



Loving that bag more and more every time you post it!  I'm gonna stay strong!


----------



## deb68nc

Morenita21 said:


> Loving that bag more and more every time you post it!  I'm gonna stay strong!



Thank you...I'm not trying to enable you but it is so versatile and again not to worry about vachetta! I love crossbody bags they're all over the place.


----------



## paula3boys

Aoifs said:


> Just my cles and 6 key holder for date night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



Do you just put one in each pocket or hand carry both?


----------



## aslihanapple

Zucnarf said:


> In love with Capu bb


I love your outfit and that bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Zucnarf

aslihanapple said:


> I love your outfit and that bag is gorgeous!



Thank you so much! [emoji166][emoji182]


----------



## sbuxaddict

Zucnarf said:


> In love with Capu bb



your outfit looks so chic and effortless!


----------



## Zucnarf

sbuxaddict said:


> your outfit looks so chic and effortless!



Thank you, you are very kind [emoji254][emoji254][emoji182]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Zucnarf said:


> In love with Capu bb



Gorgeous! Mostly you and the bag is not bad either [emoji4]


----------



## amstevens714

deb68nc said:


> Waiting for breakfast in downtown Asheville NC ...



I love your dress!


----------



## LovingLV81




----------



## Rose71

artsy and I after work, first carry today.


----------



## Zucnarf

frivofrugalista said:


> Gorgeous! Mostly you and the bag is not bad either [emoji4]



You're the sweetest!
Thank you! [emoji173]️


----------



## deb68nc

amstevens714 said:


> I love your dress!



Thank you!! [emoji8] I love wearing these types of dresses in the summer so light and breezy


----------



## 2babies

vuitton babylone


----------



## Aoifs

paula3boys said:


> Do you just put one in each pocket or hand carry both?


I actually had these in a Chanel handbag but didnt include that in the pic! [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## elrtati

My alma bb and french wallet both damier ebene ❤️❤️


----------



## Friesoverguys

LovingLV81 said:


>


Great Pic! I've always wanted to get the key holder. Mmmmmm


----------



## charlie_c

Cute little nano!


----------



## sbuxaddict

charlie_c said:


> Cute little nano!
> 
> View attachment 3386272



How cute!!


----------



## leooh

Zucnarf said:


> In love with Capu bb



super chic!


----------



## frivofrugalista

charlie_c said:


> Cute little nano!
> 
> View attachment 3386272



Love it!


----------



## charlie_c

sbuxaddict said:


> How cute!!





frivofrugalista said:


> Love it!



Thank you


----------



## kadacasin

My lil girl's first LV [emoji7]


----------



## luv2bling

Zucnarf said:


> In love with Capu bb



You look so chic and beautiful!


----------



## Shelly319

Was off today so took in some sun on this beautiful Monday with my Neverfull.


----------



## Aoifs

Shelly319 said:


> Was off today so took in some sun on this beautiful Monday with my Neverfull.


Snap!






Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cupcakegirl

summertime staples... t-shirt, shorts, flip flops and my NF!


----------



## luckyseven01

charlie_c said:


> Cute little nano!
> 
> View attachment 3386272



I absolutely adore your outfit! Who designed your pants and necklace? Great nano!


----------



## charlie_c

luckyseven01 said:


> I absolutely adore your outfit! Who designed your pants and necklace? Great nano!



Thank you! Necklace is from Zara. Pants I got from Korea...no brand name


----------



## LovingLV81

Friesoverguys said:


> Great Pic! I've always wanted to get the key holder. Mmmmmm



Thank you !! [emoji8][emoji8] I think it is totally worth it .


----------



## lvlouis

2nd day using her. In love with this wallet!!


----------



## Zucnarf

leooh said:


> super chic!





luv2bling said:


> You look so chic and beautiful!



Thank you dear ladies [emoji173]️[emoji166]


----------



## luckyseven01

charlie_c said:


> Thank you! Necklace is from Zara. Pants I got from Korea...no brand name



Lovely!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## forever.elise

Shopping with my Artsy.


----------



## ai5hah

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3387781



Lovely!!


----------



## ai5hah

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3387983
> 
> Shopping with my Artsy.



Looks great on you!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3387983
> 
> Shopping with my Artsy.



Lovely as always!!



ai5hah said:


> Lovely!!



Thanks!!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Going to school to drop off a booklet:


----------



## Meeka41

my artsy and a great pair of sneakers [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3387983
> 
> Shopping with my Artsy.



Looking good, lady in red


----------



## Meeka41

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3387781



Looooove your bag and I'm a fan of the berks[emoji108][emoji108][emoji108]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Meeka41 said:


> View attachment 3388206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my artsy and a great pair of sneakers [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


Lovely!!!



Meeka41 said:


> Looooove your bag and I'm a fan of the berks[emoji108][emoji108][emoji108]



Thank you!![emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## Cocoa32

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3387781


I love your bag!  Is it the MM or GM?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Cocoa32 said:


> I love your bag!  Is it the MM or GM?



Hi!  Thanks!!  It's the mm.[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## new_to_lv

My summer bag [emoji295]️ Sofia Coppola Flore Saumur from 2012 [emoji7] and a prefect match with my Hermes bracelet [emoji2]


----------



## Rose71

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3387983
> 
> Shopping with my Artsy.


Looks so good on you. Artsy is a purse I don't have it on my thought all the years she got it. My girl friend want it for a long time, but I said *no* but now I don´t know why? I see the artsy in mono (mono is my spezial print from LV) by another girl friend and I feel in love at first. So I look here and there google artsy and love her more and more, but azur spring in my heart (it is summertime ). Next I went get fast in store and look at her and purchase artsy fast in azur. So I love azur, but when I see my lovely mono print  I want it too.


----------



## wintersun

Finally summer in Germany!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## charlie_c

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3388745



Cute outfit!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

charlie_c said:


> Cute outfit!


Thank you!! =)


----------



## Sandra.AT

i love to carry my speedy b25 on the shoulder


----------



## Rikilove10

Zucnarf said:


> In love with Capu bb


Beautiful bag! Nice to know it works well as a cross body, too.


----------



## Designervintage

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3388745



Love the laidback outfit and look!


----------



## Zucnarf

Rikilove10 said:


> Beautiful bag! Nice to know it works well as a cross body, too.



Thank you!! [emoji166]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Designervintage said:


> Love the laidback outfit and look!


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Designervintage

Ready for take-off, took my pochette with me from Amsterdam to Stockholm [emoji173]️


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Designervintage said:


> Ready for take-off, took my pochette with me from Amsterdam to Stockholm [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3388970



Looks great!  Safe travels!!


----------



## Designervintage

HeartMyMJs said:


> Looks great!  Safe travels!!



Thanks so much [emoji3]


----------



## UnaVitaSegreta

wintersun said:


> Finally summer in Germany!!


I almost always dislike handle bags worn cross-body; however, this combo and how its worn on you is really, really cute! Love it.


----------



## MokeyLV

Sandra.AT said:


> i love to carry my speedy b25 on the shoulder


This looks great on you! Is this just with the 2 straps or with the middle extender?


----------



## vinbenphon1

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3388745


Lovely picture


----------



## Christis

Sunny day so I broke out the Damier Azur.


----------



## clu13

deb68nc said:


> Waiting for breakfast in downtown Asheville NC ...



Beautiful - Early Girl? THC?


----------



## clu13

Anniversary dinner at The Fig Tree


----------



## HeartMyMJs

vinbenphon1 said:


> Lovely picture



Thank you!!


----------



## paula3boys

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3389279
> 
> Anniversary dinner at The Fig Tree



Pretty color


----------



## Sandra.AT

MokeyLV said:


> This looks great on you! Is this just with the 2 straps or with the middle extender?


thank you  it is just with the 2 straps without the extender..


----------



## mcbeal

Coming home from work with my Epi Petit Noe


----------



## shalomjude

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3389279
> 
> Anniversary dinner at The Fig Tree


Stunning colour
Hope you had a great time
Happy Anniversary


----------



## 2babies

2babies said:


> vuitton babylone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386134


Love vintage & large bags


----------



## shaezie

My damier ebene soho backpack and I in Bournemouth.


----------



## ai5hah

shaezie said:


> My damier ebene soho backpack and I in Bournemouth.



This really is a lovely photo...bag looks great on you!!


----------



## Iamminda

mcbeal said:


> Coming home from work with my Epi Petit Noe
> 
> View attachment 3389439


That is beautiful!


----------



## jszkat

Just back from work. I carried my Neverfull MM today.


----------



## sbuxaddict

Christis said:


> View attachment 3389241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny day so I broke out the Damier Azur.



Perfect combo for summer!



shaezie said:


> My damier ebene soho backpack and I in Bournemouth.



That backpack looks great on you! I especially like your hat


----------



## luv2run41

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3387983
> 
> Shopping with my Artsy.


I LOVE your avatar!! Your bag is beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## shaezie

ai5hah said:


> This really is a lovely photo...bag looks great on you!!


Thank you.❤


----------



## shaezie

sbuxaddict said:


> Perfect combo for summer!
> 
> Thank you. ❤
> 
> 
> 
> That backpack looks great on you! I especially like your hat


----------



## fyn72

Winter is here[emoji300]️ cold snap in Aus! Get to wear my Logomania scarf out to dinner [emoji173]️


----------



## MrH

Love my new prefall 2016 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
monogram tartan stole [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## luv2bling

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3384729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought my MC white Sharleen to basketball game.


@Sharleen - this is so pretty!


----------



## Alcat34

I guess this technically counts-here's me and my boxed up neverfull leaving the store in Montréal! Bought my first Louis today! So happy


----------



## NWGal

Alcat34 said:


> View attachment 3390773
> 
> I guess this technically counts-here's me and my boxed up neverfull leaving the store in Montréal! Bought my first Louis today! So happy



Congrats!!!!


----------



## ViCharm

Just got to the beach!


----------



## peppers90

Vintage Monceau


----------



## SRBONIFACIO

Me & my montaigne mm in noir 
My daughter & her mini pochette in DE


----------



## myluvofbags

Alcat34 said:


> View attachment 3390773
> 
> I guess this technically counts-here's me and my boxed up neverfull leaving the store in Montréal! Bought my first Louis today! So happy


Congrats, post pics of your new baby


----------



## forever.elise

Have been sooooooooooooo busy this summer, need to get back to the sweethearts that commented on my last quick photo...[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
I hope everyone is enjoying their summer!!! CHEERS![emoji482]


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> Have been sooooooooooooo busy this summer, need to get back to the sweethearts that commented on my last quick photo...[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> I hope everyone is enjoying their summer!!! CHEERS![emoji482]
> View attachment 3391124


CHEERS to you Elise!!   Happy Summer!!


----------



## Morenita21

On my lap out for an ice cream!


----------



## myluvofbags

forever.elise said:


> Have been sooooooooooooo busy this summer, need to get back to the sweethearts that commented on my last quick photo...[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> I hope everyone is enjoying their summer!!! CHEERS![emoji482]
> View attachment 3391124


Cheers [emoji482]


----------



## msjennymarie

A few days ago during my mini vacation [emoji4]


----------



## LVoe4DB

peppers90 said:


> Vintage Monceau
> 
> View attachment 3390901


Wow, I love that picture and your style [emoji7]


----------



## LakeLake

charlie_c said:


> Cute little nano!
> 
> View attachment 3386272


LOVE your outfit!


----------



## kendertaunt

My co-pilot while crawling through caves at Lost River, NH! Clipped on me and stayed there!


----------



## Alcat34

My neverfull on its first outing to see cirque du soleil last night! (The show was amazing too!) Absolutely loving this bag.


----------



## Alexis168

Alcat34 said:


> View attachment 3391841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My neverfull on its first outing to see cirque du soleil last night! (The show was amazing too!) Absolutely loving this bag.


Nice Neverfull!  I'll be going to see Luzia in December as well.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Had lunch with Bastille


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Had lunch with Bastille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391898


I love this one!!  Looks like a great outdoor lunch!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> I love this one!!  Looks like a great outdoor lunch!



Thank you, it was!


----------



## charlie_c

LakeLake said:


> LOVE your outfit!



Thank you


----------



## sunandflowers

Eva in Cabo!


----------



## sunandflowers

My mini along for nachos and margaritas! What could be better?
View attachment 3392331


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

ah wonderful! and here i was thinking about selling mine and randomly saw your post. so rethinking this. side bar: your food looks delicious! =)


----------



## shalomnurse

At work with my Petite Noe


----------



## sunandflowers

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> ah wonderful! and here i was thinking about selling mine and randomly saw your post. so rethinking this. side bar: your food looks delicious! =)



I'm actually quite surprised how much I have used it already. Really comes on handy and I just add my DE Eva strap when I want to carry it crossbody with the bare necessities. Fits my iPhone 6 and a key pouch, my car key, and a lipstick easily! (Oh, and yes, the best nachos around here!  My favorite splurge)


----------



## sachina

peppers90 said:


> Vintage Monceau
> 
> View attachment 3390901


You look just gorgeous with the Monceau!


----------



## Rose71

peppers90 said:


> Vintage Monceau
> 
> View attachment 3390901


awesome outfit...looks great


----------



## Yuki85

At work with my NF!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yuki85 said:


> At work with my NF!
> 
> View attachment 3393474



The bag looks so beautiful


----------



## turbotaz

Designervintage said:


> Ready for take-off, took my pochette with me from Amsterdam to Stockholm [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3388970


Great chain. Where did you find it?


----------



## Classy_Sam

My PM on her maiden voyage [emoji7]


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> The bag looks so beautiful



Many thanks. Love her soo much.


----------



## sunandflowers

lvlouis said:


> View attachment 3386926
> 
> 
> 2nd day using her. In love with this wallet!!



Lovely!  Which wallet is this? Love it!


----------



## sunandflowers

Morenita21 said:


> On my lap out for an ice cream!
> View attachment 3391139



Is this B25?  Love it!


----------



## sbuxaddict

Classy_Sam said:


> View attachment 3393696
> 
> 
> My PM on her maiden voyage [emoji7]


Just when I've talked myself out of this bag...this photo makes me want it again!


----------



## sunandflowers

I love this bag! The PM was my first LV and so amazing.


----------



## cinderella0087

sunandflowers said:


> My mini along for nachos and margaritas! What could be better?
> View attachment 3392331



Matador $5 nachos! You must be a fellow 206er


----------



## sunandflowers

cinderella0087 said:


> Matador $5 nachos! You must be a fellow 206er



206er? Matador rocks! Unfortunately, the way we like them, happy hour price does not apply, of course. 
Double Steak!


----------



## Morenita21

sunandflowers said:


> Is this B25?  Love it!



Yes.


----------



## MeepMeep67

sunandflowers said:


> Eva in Cabo!
> View attachment 3392305


You and Eva look beautiful!! Have fun.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

vinbenphon1 said:


> Lovely picture


Thank you!!


----------



## ashlie

My boyfriend and I decided to go to West Point over the weekend. Also decided to run through a sprinkler with my noé Hahaha [emoji85]


----------



## cinderella0087

sunandflowers said:


> 206er? Matador rocks! Unfortunately, the way we like them, happy hour price does not apply, of course.
> Double Steak!



I meant a Seattleite - area code 206  I'll have to get double steak next time! That sounds amazing... 




ashlie said:


> My boyfriend and I decided to go to West Point over the weekend. Also decided to run through a sprinkler with my noé Hahaha [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394283
> View attachment 3394285



Love your noe [emoji7] I've been hesitating to bite the bullet...


----------



## MeepMeep67

ashlie said:


> My boyfriend and I decided to go to West Point over the weekend. Also decided to run through a sprinkler with my noé Hahaha [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394283
> View attachment 3394285



Wonderful pictures. You and Noe look great!


----------



## Sandra.AT

I can finally wear my speedy b25 (after my 2 exchange due to the same defect even though they were new!


----------



## ai5hah

ashlie said:


> My boyfriend and I decided to go to West Point over the weekend. Also decided to run through a sprinkler with my noé Hahaha [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394283
> View attachment 3394285



Love these pics...beautiful!!


----------



## ai5hah

Sandra.AT said:


> I can finally wear my speedy b25 (after my 2 exchange due to the same defect even tough they were new!
> View attachment 3394641



Looks great on you!!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Brought out my Automne Hiver 2013-2014 collection - Monogram Speedy 20 Chain


----------



## Sandra.AT

ai5hah said:


> Looks great on you!!



Thank you[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## ashlie

cinderella0087 said:


> I meant a Seattleite - area code 206  I'll have to get double steak next time! That sounds amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your noe [emoji7] I've been hesitating to bite the bullet...


Thank you! I was worried too but I'm so happy that I bought mine. It's one the best bags I own. 



MeepMeep67 said:


> Wonderful pictures. You and Noe look great!


Thank you!!



ai5hah said:


> Love these pics...beautiful!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Friesoverguys

frivofrugalista said:


> Had lunch with Bastille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391898


Love this!!


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> CHEERS to you Elise!!   Happy Summer!!


Cheers! Miss you! Ah, TPF has been on the back burner for a long time now!!!


----------



## amstevens714

peppers90 said:


> Vintage Monceau
> 
> View attachment 3390901



Beautiful shot  love this bag!


----------



## Classy_Sam

sbuxaddict said:


> Just when I've talked myself out of this bag...this photo makes me want it again!



Sorry! [emoji16]


----------



## sbuxaddict

Classy_Sam said:


> Sorry! [emoji16]


We might be bag twins soon...


----------



## reason24

relax


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Wednesday!![emoji173]️


----------



## lvlouis

Sandra.AT said:


> I can finally wear my speedy b25 (after my 2 exchange due to the same defect even though they were new!
> View attachment 3394641



What was the defects?


----------



## Sandra.AT

lvlouis said:


> What was the defects?



My first speedy showed already chipping of the clearcoat on the red glazing of the handles after one month ( i used her 5 times) and the second one had already signs that she will get the same problem after 1 month .. Therefore i exchanged her the next day.. The repair serivce was very nice and he even helped me to choose the perfect bag with the perfecr strap hahaha  perfect service and now i'm very happy


----------



## H’sKisses

My oldie but still goodie Epi Speedy 25 in Tassili Yellow! She's still in wonderful condition.


----------



## MedicWifey

forever.elise said:


> Have been sooooooooooooo busy this summer, need to get back to the sweethearts that commented on my last quick photo...[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> I hope everyone is enjoying their summer!!! CHEERS![emoji482]
> View attachment 3391124



Hofbrauhaus? Love it! [emoji482]


----------



## catpillow

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3394663
> 
> Brought out my Automne Hiver 2013-2014 collection - Monogram Speedy 20 Chain


Super pic!love it!My dream bag


----------



## mscha

with the limited edition city steamer


----------



## mscha

Shopping with my Retiro in noir


----------



## mscha

my multi-color LV monogram belt


----------



## vinbenphon1

High tea at my local Louis Vuitton ... Yum


----------



## frivofrugalista

vinbenphon1 said:


> View attachment 3395857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High tea at my local Louis Vuitton ... Yum



I wish LV sold the tea set!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Watching the football EM.. Poland vs portugal with my lv bags.. Every bag has it's own seat haha


----------



## La Ola

First time out


----------



## missconvy

msjennymarie said:


> View attachment 3391189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days ago during my mini vacation [emoji4]



Is this the pochette? It looks fabulous!!


----------



## missconvy

Alcat34 said:


> View attachment 3391841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My neverfull on its first outing to see cirque du soleil last night! (The show was amazing too!) Absolutely loving this bag.


Love the floral with the DE!


----------



## Sandra.AT

La Ola said:


> View attachment 3396229
> 
> First time out



Love that bag.. Looks so good on you.. Which size is it?


----------



## LV Bags Lover

catpillow said:


> Super pic!love it!My dream bag


Thank you!  I can hardly see another familiar bag on the street.


----------



## La Ola

Sandra.AT said:


> Love that bag.. Looks so good on you.. Which size is it?


Thanks so much  it's the 25


----------



## Zitikka

Today with mini backpack!


----------



## sunandflowers

La Ola said:


> View attachment 3396229
> 
> First time out



Love this! Is this the mastic color? Looks more pink. Gorgeous!


----------



## La Ola

sunandflowers said:


> Love this! Is this the mastic color? Looks more pink. Gorgeous!


Yes it's mastic. Depending on the lighting the color seems more grey-purple or nude-rose.


----------



## sunandflowers

La Ola said:


> Yes it's mastic. Depending on the lighting the color seems more grey-purple or nude-rose.



Omg. I've got to have this. I wonder if my store has it yet.  Ok. This AND the DE NF with pink. That's all I need. Well...


----------



## kix55

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3394663
> 
> Brought out my Automne Hiver 2013-2014 collection - Monogram Speedy 20 Chain


Wow this is my first time seeing this bag and I'm in love!! Really special speedy!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

kix55 said:


> Wow this is my first time seeing this bag and I'm in love!! Really special speedy!


Thank you! 

It's the Automne Hiver 2013-2014 collection. Should be limited edition.


----------



## LVoe4DB

La Ola said:


> View attachment 3396229
> 
> First time out [emoji3]


Wow, I just [emoji178] that picture! I never thought about adding an empreinte Speedy to my collection, but now I'm beginning to wonder if I actually do NEED one [emoji8] 
The colour looks simply beautiful in natural light, much better than on the in-store pictures! There it seemed slightly beige to me, not that soft purple-pink [emoji7]


----------



## Designervintage

turbotaz said:


> Great chain. Where did you find it?



Thanks! On EBay, I believe I got it from seller K-Craft, only about $15. 
You can find all the details and measurements in the pochette club thread!


----------



## La Ola

sunandflowers said:


> Omg. I've got to have this. I wonder if my store has it yet.  Ok. This AND the DE NF with pink. That's all I need. Well...


At least for the moment I guess


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Besace  Rosebery  today[emoji3]


----------



## Alcat34

missconvy said:


> Love the floral with the DE!


Thanks  I wasn't 100% sure about the combination but I ended up loving it!


----------



## sunandflowers

La Ola said:


> At least for the moment I guess



Right?  I forgot that I want this, too but then, that's all. And oh, the blueberry key pouch, then I'm done...ha!  
(How ironic is it that the advertisement popping up below is for a "debt recovery service"?! I might well need it if I keep hanging out with you guys!)


----------



## La Ola

sunandflowers said:


> Right?  I forgot that I want this, too but then, that's all. And oh, the blueberry key pouch, then I'm done...ha!
> (How ironic is it that the advertisement popping up below is for a "debt recovery service"?! I might well need it if I keep hanging out with you guys!)
> View attachment 3396903


----------



## bickyi

new_to_lv said:


> My summer bag [emoji295]️ Sofia Coppola Flore Saumur from 2012 [emoji7] and a prefect match with my Hermes bracelet [emoji2]
> View attachment 3388557
> 
> View attachment 3388558



The Saumur is one of my favorite bags....totally jealous of your perforated version! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## prettybird6

Zitikka said:


> Today with mini backpack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396307


I don't normally comment but gosh you look so cute! I love your entire look.


----------



## bickyi

Zitikka said:


> Today with mini backpack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396307



Adorable!!


----------



## bickyi

fyn72 said:


> Winter is here[emoji300]️ cold snap in Aus! Get to wear my Logomania scarf out to dinner [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390574



Is that a Thames PM? You're inspiring me to put mine back in rotation!


----------



## Jaidybug

[emoji1063]Out shopping for Canada Day supplies today with my Mahina L in Biscuit[emoji1063]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Jaidybug said:


> [emoji1063]Out shopping for Canada Day supplies today with my Mahina L in Biscuit[emoji1063]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397381



Happy[emoji1063]Day fellow Canuck, love the Mahina leather!


----------



## vinbenphon1

frivofrugalista said:


> I wish LV sold the tea set!



Lol...  This is what we talked about too. My SA told me that she had a client who actually put the tea cup in her bag and left the store.  Ahahahah gutsy lady.


----------



## Jaidybug

frivofrugalista said:


> Happy[emoji1063]Day fellow Canuck, love the Mahina leather!



Thank you FF! Hope you're having a fantastic [emoji1063] Day too!


----------



## frivofrugalista

vinbenphon1 said:


> Lol...  This is what we talked about too. My SA told me that she had a client who actually put the tea cup in her bag and left the store.  Ahahahah gutsy lady.


Buahahaha, I'm not that brave. I took the napkin though but not sure where I hid it.[emoji23]


Jaidybug said:


> Thank you FF! Hope you're having a fantastic [emoji1063] Day too!


YES!


----------



## Dorf

At work today.


----------



## luv2bling

@Weekend shopper - I really like that Besace Rosebery Bag!


----------



## luv2bling

@Dorf  -  Always classy!   Mont Blanc - I would expect nothing less.


----------



## Sandra.AT

going shopping with my favorite bag speedy b25


----------



## fabuleux

This big boy is enjoying a sunny day!


----------



## Dorf

luv2bling said:


> @Dorf  -  Always classy!   Mont Blanc - I would expect nothing less.


Thanks


----------



## Weekend shopper

luv2bling said:


> @Weekend shopper - I really like that Besace Rosebery Bag!


Thank you


----------



## luv2bling

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3398001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This big boy is enjoying a sunny day!


This is amazing!


----------



## fabuleux

luv2bling said:


> This is amazing!


Thank you so much! 
I do love it!


----------



## luv2bling

@fabuleux - this is the GM?  And is that a size zipper on left side?


----------



## fabuleux

luv2bling said:


> @fabuleux - this is the GM?  And is that a size zipper on left side?


That's the Noé Marin. It's bigger than the traditional Noé. In fact, it's a mix between the Sac Noé and the traditional Sac Marin. And yes, it has a very useful side zipper and side handle!


----------



## luv2bling

WOW!  Everyday I see and read about different styles of LV bags. A continuous reinforcement of the  spectacular creativity over the years in bag designs. 
But this is a UNIQUE  beauty!  And in the holiday spirit of things as well.  
 Thank you for the clarification AND Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Miso5oup

My first contribution to this thread with my new montaigne bb


----------



## SpeedyJC

About to head out with my shimmer halo. I just realized that it matches my new cell phone case, how funny!


----------



## fyn72

Montaigne and wearing Rose Monaco square scarf[emoji4]


----------



## shalomjude

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3398001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This big boy is enjoying a sunny day!



Beautiful piece for summer


----------



## ashlie

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3398001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This big boy is enjoying a sunny day!



I love that bag! [emoji7] which one is this?


----------



## fabuleux

ashlie said:


> I love that bag! [emoji7] which one is this?


It's the Noé Marin.


----------



## ashlie

fabuleux said:


> It's the Noé Marin.



I've never seen it. It's is absolutely gorgeous!! Thank you for the ID as well


----------



## leooh

out shopping today, I should show this beauty more love....


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

frivofrugalista said:


> Had lunch with Bastille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391898



This is sooo stunning, it makes me want a Bastille now!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Babydoll Chanel said:


> This is sooo stunning, it makes me want a Bastille now!



Thank you, I keep thinking I need another too[emoji170]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

frivofrugalista said:


> Thank you, I keep thinking I need another too[emoji170]



Yours is a really lovely color too


----------



## atelierforward

Alcat34 said:


> View attachment 3390773
> 
> I guess this technically counts-here's me and my boxed up neverfull leaving the store in Montréal! Bought my first Louis today! So happy


Congratulations on your first Louis!! I know you will love it.


----------



## sunandflowers

Ugh, I knew I should have gotten this when I could in Emp RB!  I don't see it anywhere on the website in any size in RB.  Is yours the BB or the MM?


fyn72 said:


> Montaigne and wearing Rose Monaco square scarf[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398254


----------



## Classy_Sam

Taking miss Emilie for a ride


----------



## Freakforlv

mscha said:


> with the limited edition city steamer


I have this same bag and I love it! Looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Alma BB backstage at the Slipknot/Marilyn Manson concert. This is such a great concert bag, btw!


----------



## anthrosphere

I'm currently at a party so I brought my trusty Croisette with me!


----------



## Miso5oup

Alcat34 said:


> View attachment 3390773
> 
> I guess this technically counts-here's me and my boxed up neverfull leaving the store in Montréal! Bought my first Louis today! So happy



Oh I recognize this entrance! [emoji41]


----------



## anne1218

Love this bag!


----------



## l.ch.

My everyday companions


----------



## Harper Quinn

From my instagram- I love LV SLGs with a pop of colour!


----------



## BagLady14

Driving on Interstate 93, in NH WITH Twinset, aka Twice


----------



## frivofrugalista

Tiny lady is ONE today...and soo sad I've only used it once since I purchased it[emoji14]


----------



## Dany_37

frivofrugalista said:


> Tiny lady is ONE today...and soo sad I've only used it once since I purchased it[emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399703


This makes me smile...just so adorable


----------



## Dany_37

Classy_Sam said:


> View attachment 3398915
> 
> 
> Taking miss Emilie for a ride


I don't know which I love more, the wallet or the car!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Dany_37 said:


> This makes me smile...just so adorable



Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## PinkKelly

Birthdays are so fun! Mine was a few days ago and I got the Neverfull MM in monogram, beige interior. And a cosmetic bag! Love them both! ❤️


----------



## Rani

PinkKelly said:


> View attachment 3400385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthdays are so fun! Mine was a few days ago and I got the Neverfull MM in monogram, beige interior. And a cosmetic bag! Love them both! ❤️


Great photo! Happy Birthday and enjoy your lovely presents!


----------



## Donauwaller

I love summer [emoji173]️[emoji295]️[emoji173]️!


----------



## Sandra.AT

I went to a croatian wedding on saturday with my favorite mm and i'm still exhausted


----------



## PinkKelly

Rani said:


> Great photo! Happy Birthday and enjoy your lovely presents!


Thank you! I also bought a luggage tag bag charm too there same day and had it hot stamped a gold K.


----------



## Iamminda

Eating shaved ice today!


----------



## sunandflowers

Love it! Sheesh I need to get me something in RB before it's too late!


----------



## khooslein

Last bag to leave work.


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Eating shaved ice today!
> 
> View attachment 3401023


Love this soft pink! Shave ice looks yummy


----------



## Nathalie123

My speedy B ready for going to work.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

My Turenne PM @ Bakerzin


----------



## myluvofbags

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3401292
> 
> My Turenne PM @ Bakerzin


So pretty and I like the charm


----------



## leooh

khooslein said:


> Last bag to leave work.
> View attachment 3401100



i just sold it because i seldom use it, but my heart skips everytime i see it. enjoy your trevi, it's a beauty!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

myluvofbags said:


> So pretty and I like the charm


Thank you, myluvofbags!


----------



## khooslein

leooh said:


> i just sold it because i seldom use it, but my heart skips everytime i see it. enjoy your trevi, it's a beauty!


Thanks, I love the design too...


----------



## Sandra.AT

Ready for our croatian drive trip .. Lv bags are packed and jonny is kind of protecting them behind me while he is sleeping haha


----------



## anncelyn

DD modelling mini pochette in damier ébène ☺️❤️


----------



## Aoifs

anncelyn said:


> DD modelling mini pochette in damier ébène [emoji5]️[emoji173]️


Cutie! And im not talking about the bag [emoji1]

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Phoe8nix

anncelyn said:


> DD modelling mini pochette in damier ébène ☺️❤️


she's pretty!  another LV lover in the making


----------



## Zucnarf

Sandra.AT said:


> Ready for our croatian drive trip .. Lv bags are packed and jonny is kind of protecting them behind me while he is sleeping haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401336
> View attachment 3401337



Welcome to Croatia!! I live in Zagreb


----------



## Sandra.AT

Zucnarf said:


> Welcome to Croatia!! I live in Zagreb



Hvala  i'm half croatian .. We are 3 hours away from zagreb in zadar and i will be in zagreb in 3 months for christening


----------



## Zucnarf

I always spend summer in Island of Iž


----------



## Breadnbrie

My baby hanging out with me at work!


----------



## pinky7

Out for dinner with my bosphore backpack,  trying to beat this heat wave


----------



## sbuxaddict

The patina on these are amazing!!!!



Nathalie123 said:


> My speedy B ready for going to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401281





LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3401292
> 
> My Turenne PM @ Bakerzin


----------



## sbuxaddict

His and hers [emoji4]


----------



## leooh

montagine mm in dune to a long day at work with me today


----------



## luv2bling

PinkKelly said:


> View attachment 3400385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthdays are so fun! Mine was a few days ago and I got the Neverfull MM in monogram, beige interior. And a cosmetic bag! Love them both! ❤️



Happy belated birthday @PinkKelly - pretty gifts for a pretty lady!


----------



## luv2bling

sbuxaddict said:


> His and hers [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401904


This is adorable!


----------



## PinkKelly

luv2bling said:


> Happy belated birthday @PinkKelly - pretty gifts for a pretty lady!


Oh thank you so much!!


----------



## bam253

Furniture shopping with portobello pm


----------



## bam253

My babies 1st Louis Vuitton [emoji178][emoji12] the shirt says it all...following in mommy's footsteps!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3402195


----------



## sbuxaddict

luv2bling said:


> This is adorable!


Aw, thanks so much!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Hubby took "us" (me & eva) out for our very first outing!!! EVA having Sangria (and Chili Verde Nachos) me with a huge smile on my face!


----------



## sunandflowers

MeepMeep67 said:


> Hubby took "us" (me & eva) out for our very first outing!!! EVA having Sangria (and Chili Verde Nachos) me with a huge smile on my face!
> View attachment 3402206



Adore this beautiful bag! My 2nd LV and very loved!


----------



## MeepMeep67

sunandflowers said:


> Adore this beautiful bag! My 2nd LV and very loved!


Thank you sunandflowers! Ive been wanting one for a while and looking forward to using her.  She makes me feel pretty!  This was on the way there


----------



## Dorf

At work today.


----------



## Cilifene

Sandra.AT said:


> Watching the football EM.. Poland vs portugal with my lv bags.. Every bag has it's own seat haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396135



LOL.... Cute


----------



## Cilifene

Sandra.AT said:


> I went to a croatian wedding on saturday with my favorite mm and i'm still exhausted
> View attachment 3400755



Looking fantastic!  ..still exhausted.? how old are you? ..or was the wedding for several days?


----------



## Sandra.AT

Cilifene said:


> Looking fantastic! [emoji2] ..still exhausted.? how old are you? ..or was the wedding for several days?


thank you i'm 27.. not anymore.. i'm in croatia now and i'm relaxing in the sun haha the wedding was just on saturday but i danced a lot


----------



## Cilifene

Sandra.AT said:


> thank you i'm 27.. not anymore.. i'm in croatia now and i'm relaxing in the sun haha the wedding was just on saturday but i danced a lot



Sounds like you had a wonderful time 
My Capucines in action..... sorry for the poor quality...


----------



## LuxMommy

Just hanging with some of my beauties [emoji4][emoji146][emoji254]. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Apologies for all the kiddo stuff all around, my kids are on summer holiday from daycare and the house is a mess


----------



## Cilifene

LuxMommy said:


> Just hanging with some of my beauties [emoji4][emoji146][emoji254].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for all the kiddo stuff all around, my kids are on summer holiday from daycare and the house is a mess



Love the Damier to the left - don't remember the name ...but love it! ..I wish I had the need for it..


----------



## Sandra.AT

Cilifene said:


> Sounds like you had a wonderful time
> My Capucines in action..... sorry for the poor quality...
> 
> View attachment 3402294



Looks really beautiful and elegant [emoji2][emoji13] i like how you combinated it with this outfit


----------



## jcnc

Sandra.AT said:


> Ready for our croatian drive trip .. Lv bags are packed and jonny is kind of protecting them behind me while he is sleeping haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401336
> View attachment 3401337


Your Jonny is adorable!!


----------



## LuxMommy

Cilifene said:


> Love the Damier to the left - don't remember the name ...but love it! ..I wish I had the need for it..


Thank you! It's the Mews, I have been very happy with it .


----------



## new_to_lv

bickyi said:


> The Saumur is one of my favorite bags....totally jealous of your perforated version! [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you!! I used to have the regular Saumur 30 but I sold it and started the hunt for this one!! [emoji7] Really happy that I found one in very good condition. It is very special [emoji2]


----------



## Bonnielovesbags

My Marylebone GM and Steven Sprouse zippy wallet. These have been my everyday pieces this summer!


----------



## Cilifene

Sandra.AT said:


> Looks really beautiful and elegant [emoji2][emoji13] i like how you combinated it with this outfit


Thank you


----------



## Kouralakko

.


----------



## Kouralakko

My Alma BB and the delicious mango mojitos [emoji7][emoji162][emoji484]


----------



## Shoppinmel

Palm Springs Backpack PM on the way home from work! Yay, it's my Friday!


----------



## doves75

My LV drake messenger bag with his bestie Le Pliage traveling together to SF via BART )


----------



## myluvofbags

Bonnielovesbags said:


> View attachment 3402701
> 
> My Marylebone GM and Steven Sprouse zippy wallet. These have been my everyday pieces this summer!


I like this, wish I grabbed it when it was available


----------



## Morenita21

Cilifene said:


> Sounds like you had a wonderful time
> My Capucines in action..... sorry for the poor quality...
> 
> View attachment 3402294



Love this bag!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Kouralakko said:


> View attachment 3402924
> 
> 
> My Alma BB and the delicious mango mojitos [emoji7][emoji162][emoji484]



I love this!! (from California!!)


----------



## Sandra.AT

jcnc said:


> Your Jonny is adorable!!


thank you [emoji13] [emoji190] since he got a new haircut he looks like a puppy haha


----------



## l.m.d.abigail

My Galliera and a novel


----------



## Kouralakko

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love this!! (from California!!)



Thanks lovely [emoji8]


----------



## cgal76

leooh said:


> View attachment 3401981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montagine mm in dune to a long day at work with me today


This color is beautiful.


----------



## sgj99

leooh said:


> View attachment 3401981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montagine mm in dune to a long day at work with me today



gorgeous!!!  this style is my favorite LV.  i have it in denim and cherry.  how would you describe the dune color (besides just beige)?


----------



## leooh

cgal76 said:


> This color is beautiful.





sgj99 said:


> gorgeous!!!  this style is my favorite LV.  i have it in denim and cherry.  how would you describe the dune color (besides just beige)?



thanks gals [emoji8]
dune has a grey and pink tinge, which is why it looks pinkish in certain lighting. i think it looks gorgeous!

mastic is similar but a tad lighter and with a purple tinge to it, in case you are considering it too!

i think i am falling in love with all the beiges, i can't put cappucines pm in galet out of my mind! [emoji12]


----------



## sgj99

that helps.  i want/need a neutral colored bag.  i think what i should do is go to LV and see them side by side.  since i have to Montaigne's i'm thinking i'll get the Pont-Neuf - i love a structured hand-held bag.


----------



## leooh

the pont neuf is a beautiful structured bag too! do reveal when you get it!


----------



## Rose71

bam253 said:


> View attachment 3402194
> 
> 
> My babies 1st Louis Vuitton [emoji178][emoji12] the shirt says it all...following in mommy's footsteps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402195


awesome...how cute is this?She's a little Lady now and a purse junkie.


----------



## Purseloco

I can't stand it, all of your bags are so beautiful!  Makes me want to buy another one!


----------



## Yuki85

With my twinset in Salzbourg [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## ForeverPreppy

Kouralakko said:


> View attachment 3402924
> 
> 
> My Alma BB and the delicious mango mojitos [emoji7][emoji162][emoji484]


The bag is great, but those drinks look fabulous!


----------



## forever.elise

Golfing today[emoji466]️


----------



## Miso5oup

forever.elise said:


> Golfing today[emoji466]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404461



Nice!
We have ugly weather today here... Switched to my fascinante under this rainy day


----------



## Bonnielovesbags

myluvofbags said:


> I like this, wish I grabbed it when it was available


Thank you. The Marylebone I use year round. It really is my everyday bag and feels more special than my Speedy 30.


----------



## Kouralakko

ForeverPreppy said:


> The bag is great, but those drinks look fabulous!



Thanks dear [emoji5] and the drinks were for real the best ones i've ever tasted.. They were so good [emoji16][emoji484]


----------



## sbuxaddict

Speedy date!


----------



## LakeLake

sbuxaddict said:


> Speedy date!
> 
> View attachment 3404782
> View attachment 3404783


Simply too cute. Is one a friend's or are you carrying both today?
I love your Fendi monster bug! Those eyes get me every time, I love them


----------



## myluvofbags

forever.elise said:


> Golfing today[emoji466]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404461


Looks so pretty sitting in the shade


----------



## sbuxaddict

LakeLake said:


> Simply too cute. Is one a friend's or are you carrying both today?
> I love your Fendi monster bug! Those eyes get me every time, I love them



Thank you! The monogram is my friend's, the DE is mine 
I just got Mr. Fusto today and I'm obsessed!


----------



## fyn72

Pallas BB Rose Litchi today [emoji173]️


----------



## LVoe4DB

Soooo hot today that my Mini Pochette and I just had to get some ice cream [emoji8]


----------



## monksmom

sbuxaddict said:


> Speedy date!
> 
> View attachment 3404782
> View attachment 3404783


Cute couple!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Sandra.AT

Enjoying the sunset at the sea in front of our holiday house with my favorite mm and a DE strap still 2 weeks left till i have to go back home [emoji2]


----------



## Aoifs

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3405299


Another great outfit, always love your style! 

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Aoifs said:


> Another great outfit, always love your style!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you!!  You're so sweet!!


----------



## happyflower1

LVoe4DB said:


> View attachment 3405240
> 
> 
> Soooo hot today that my Mini Pochette and I just had to get some ice cream [emoji8]



Your mini is too cute[emoji7][emoji1360]
Is that an extra long chain u have on her??


----------



## aimeng

Take the Metis to 5h ave. to catch some Pokemon! So crazy I am!


And it is amazing to meet a Picacu at LV 5th ave. store!!


----------



## myluvofbags

aimeng said:


> Take the Metis to 5h ave. to catch some Pokemon! So crazy I am!
> View attachment 3405707
> 
> And it is amazing to meet a Picacu at LV 5th ave. store!!
> View attachment 3405709


This is too cute, you and your pm oh and Pikachu too


----------



## baglover2013

fyn72 said:


> Pallas BB Rose Litchi today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404878



Do you have modeling pictures?  I have been stalking this purse but there isn't much reviews or modeling photos of the BB size.


----------



## Iamminda

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3405299



Beautiful bag and I love your dress!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag and I love your dress!!



Thank you always!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LVoe4DB

happyflower1 said:


> Your mini is too cute[emoji7][emoji1360]
> Is that an extra long chain u have on her??


Thanks [emoji8] Yes, it's a strap I ordered on Ebay from k-craft to carry it crossbody.


----------



## susiana

Sunday afternoon walk with mon mono speedy b 30...


----------



## happyflower1

LVoe4DB said:


> Thanks [emoji8] Yes, it's a strap I ordered on Ebay from k-craft to carry it crossbody.



Thank you ! 
Would by chance have any modeling pics??
I would love to get one for my mini.  I normally just use it as a wristlet.  
I haven't worn it in a while though since my phone and bulky keys don't fit easily.  However, your picture has inspired me [emoji7][emoji1360]
And she is so darn cute [emoji175]


----------



## LVoe4DB

happyflower1 said:


> Thank you !
> Would by chance have any modeling pics??
> I would love to get one for my mini.  I normally just use it as a wristlet.
> I haven't worn it in a while though since my phone and bulky keys don't fit easily.  However, your picture has inspired me [emoji7][emoji1360]
> And she is so darn cute [emoji175]


Here you go [emoji5] I'm 5.3 (160cm) for reference and the strap is 125 cm/5mm. It's a tad too long to wear it with my Pochette NM so I ordered a 110cm/7mm one from Bamboo41416 on Ebay as well. Both are great quality and really sturdy. I just love the versatility of these little pouches [emoji178]


----------



## happyflower1

LVoe4DB said:


> Here you go [emoji5] I'm 5.3 (160cm) for reference and the strap is 125 cm/5mm. It's a tad too long to wear it with my Pochette NM so I ordered a 110cm/7mm one from Bamboo41416 on Ebay as well. Both are great quality and really sturdy. I just love the versatility of these little pouches [emoji178]



Thank you SO much [emoji8] it looks great !
Really appreciate it [emoji175]
Definitely will B getting one [emoji1360]


----------



## Fefeegirl

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3387983
> 
> Shopping with my Artsy.


I love this bag, and it looks fabulous on you.  Is it really discontinued? My SA told me it now comes only in the DA print, but I always still see it on LV official website in the monogram as well.


----------



## LVoe4DB

happyflower1 said:


> Thank you SO much [emoji8] it looks great !
> Really appreciate it [emoji175]
> Definitely will B getting one [emoji1360]


You're welcome! That's good news [emoji8] And for once it's a very inexpensive item to buy for our LV collection [emoji5]


----------



## fyn72

baglover2013 said:


> Do you have modeling pictures?  I have been stalking this purse but there isn't much reviews or modeling photos of the BB size.


Sure! I love wearing it cross body, so light and comfy and fits a lot!
I hope a mirror shot is ok?


----------



## happyflower1

LVoe4DB said:


> You're welcome! That's good news [emoji8] And for once it's a very inexpensive item to buy for our LV collection [emoji5]



Isn't that the truth!  
I'm actually waiting on a chain for my NM pochette but it's just the shoulder size and 
I never thought about a cross body for the mini!
Thanks again! [emoji180]


----------



## Donauwaller

This old lady's first day out (with me) on our beautiful river beach [emoji905].


----------



## LVoe4DB

happyflower1 said:


> Isn't that the truth!
> I'm actually waiting on a chain for my NM pochette but it's just the shoulder size and
> I never thought about a cross body for the mini!
> Thanks again! [emoji180]


Glad I could give you a new idea for our Minis [emoji5] Since I have that chain I wore mine much more often as it is so comfortable and makes running errands so much more fun! Enjoy your new shorter chain and picking out another longer one, too [emoji8]


----------



## leooh

Donauwaller said:


> This old lady's first day out (with me) on our beautiful river beach [emoji905].
> View attachment 3405962



that's a full vachetta bag? gorgeous!


----------



## Donauwaller

leooh said:


> that's a full vachetta bag? gorgeous!



Yes, it's completely made of vaccetta. I suppose this is how the original bottle holder back then was made. [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## leooh

Donauwaller said:


> Yes, it's completely made of vaccetta. I suppose this is how the original bottle holder back then was made. [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️



you are now my idol[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## fostling

My Keepall together with my newly acquired SLP back.


----------



## grandpiano

NYC trip with my Pallas bb[emoji173]️ great for vacationing, too[emoji4]


----------



## deb68nc

grandpiano said:


> NYC trip with my Pallas bb[emoji173]️ great for vacationing, too[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406252



Looks great!!! Do you wear yours crossbody more or slung over your shoulder?


----------



## 2babies

Saumur 30 ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## grandpiano

deb68nc said:


> Looks great!!! Do you wear yours crossbody more or slung over your shoulder?



I usually wear cross body because I have two busy kids. I don't want the strap to fall off my shoulder.[emoji4]


----------



## rendodan110

my much loved LV neverfull GM resting next to my bed on the shelf built just for her. [emoji173]️


----------



## mscha

My beloved Venus and my Hermes CDC


----------



## 2babies

2babies said:


> View attachment 3406269
> 
> Saumur 30 ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## ChiChi143

Going on a date with hubby to Melting Pot


----------



## fabuleux

Louis Vuitton Newport Tote in Damier Cobalt.
Workout clothes.


----------



## monksmom

fabuleux said:


> Louis Vuitton Newport Tote in Damier Cobalt.
> Workout clothes.
> View attachment 3406624


The LV Newport Tote is one handsome bag!


----------



## Morenita21

ChiChi143 said:


> Going on a date with hubby to Melting Pot
> 
> View attachment 3406530



How do you like the Bloomsbury?


----------



## 2babies

grandpiano said:


> I usually wear cross body because I have two busy kids. I don't want the strap to fall off my shoulder.[emoji4]


crossbody. I have 2 small kids too!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

fabuleux said:


> Louis Vuitton Newport Tote in Damier Cobalt.
> Workout clothes.
> View attachment 3406624



Nice!! [emoji1320]


----------



## strandedflower

My trusty mini Palm Springs backpack. So in love with her!


----------



## Donauwaller

strandedflower said:


> My trusty mini Palm Springs backpack. So in love with her!
> View attachment 3406901



Supercute bag charms [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]! Where did you find them?


----------



## LV Bags Lover

My RB Alma PM in action!


----------



## ChiChi143

I love the Bloomsbury. I love that I can wear it crossbody or just over the shoulder.  It fits all my stuff and easy to get in/out of.  


Morenita21 said:


> How do you like the Bloomsbury?


----------



## forever.elise

This post is for everyone, so if you're reading it, hi!!! I used to be such an active TPF member, and I loooooove reading everyone's posts, pictures, new threads, etc. I just wanted to tell all my people on here that I miss the daily interactions with you all!!!
I have been quickly glancing at all the beautiful pictures and loving what everyone is up to this summer. I often regret not snapping more pics for the LV threads when I'm at an event or love my OOTD, but work vs. school is very different. I actually had all the time in the world to post when I was in school, but now that I'm just working all the time, there is NO time! 
Anyway, you're all fabulous, beautiful, and as always, rocking your lovely LVs. Keep the eye candy coming


----------



## forever.elise

Miso5oup said:


> Nice!
> We have ugly weather today here... Switched to my fascinante under this rainy day
> View attachment 3404507



Your bag is gorgeous!!!



myluvofbags said:


> Looks so pretty sitting in the shade


Thank you, I have loved using her this summer[emoji4]


----------



## forever.elise

strandedflower said:


> My trusty mini Palm Springs backpack. So in love with her!
> View attachment 3406901



I love your backpack and Little Mermaid charms!!!![emoji7]


----------



## forever.elise

fabuleux said:


> Louis Vuitton Newport Tote in Damier Cobalt.
> Workout clothes.
> View attachment 3406624



Nice!


----------



## forever.elise

aimeng said:


> Take the Metis to 5h ave. to catch some Pokemon! So crazy I am!
> View attachment 3405707
> 
> And it is amazing to meet a Picacu at LV 5th ave. store!!
> View attachment 3405709



Your bag is adorable.
BTW! I have been sooooo in the dark about the whole Pokemon phenomenon game, and I saw allllll these people outside the library yesterday just starring at their phones!!! I was half tempted to ask them what everyone was looking at, but thought I might look like a creeper. But then I saw the news and found out about the game! Lol, I have no social media except for TPF and I was totally blindsided!!! 
But this looks like a really fun game!!![emoji106]


----------



## for3v3rz

Heading to work


----------



## luckyseven01

Sunny day and perfect time to enjoy my multicartes in poppy!


----------



## LuxMommy

Love carrying my Favourite MM with this comfy non-LV strap. Might get the new wide Mono/pink strap when it comes out in my country [emoji4].


----------



## strandedflower

Donauwaller said:


> Supercute bag charms [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]! Where did you find them?


Thank you!! ladymignonne on instagram!



forever.elise said:


> I love your backpack and Little Mermaid charms!!!![emoji7]


Thank you!!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Just got back from some shopping with my palm dot and picked up these shirts for buy one get one 50 percent off, not too bad!


----------



## nesia69

Me and my new baby in my hotel room in France


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> This post is for everyone, so if you're reading it, hi!!! I used to be such an active TPF member, and I loooooove reading everyone's posts, pictures, new threads, etc. I just wanted to tell all my people on here that I miss the daily interactions with you all!!!
> I have been quickly glancing at all the beautiful pictures and loving what everyone is up to this summer. I often regret not snapping more pics for the LV threads when I'm at an event or love my OOTD, but work vs. school is very different. I actually had all the time in the world to post when I was in school, but now that I'm just working all the time, there is NO time!
> Anyway, you're all fabulous, beautiful, and as always, rocking your lovely LVs. Keep the eye candy coming
> View attachment 3407122



Great to see you dear Elise.  You have been missed for sure (especially on the Starbucks thread).  Yep, the work world is so different, isn't it?  Hope you are enjoying your job.  Pop in when you have time.  Till then, have a great week.


----------



## LuxMommy

SpeedyJC said:


> Just got back from some shopping with my palm dot and picked up these shirts for buy one get one 50 percent off, not too bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407380
> View attachment 3407381


Great bag and I LOVE your hair, so beautiful!


----------



## Sandra.AT

My bags which i took to croatia got a new bag charm.. I need to buy some more in different colours to match my clothes  ..


----------



## myluvofbags

luckyseven01 said:


> View attachment 3407173
> 
> 
> Sunny day and perfect time to enjoy my multicartes in poppy!


What a beautiful picture, and the pop of color on your multicartes is amazing


----------



## HeartMyMJs

strandedflower said:


> My trusty mini Palm Springs backpack. So in love with her!
> View attachment 3406901


So pretty!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

forever.elise said:


> This post is for everyone, so if you're reading it, hi!!! I used to be such an active TPF member, and I loooooove reading everyone's posts, pictures, new threads, etc. I just wanted to tell all my people on here that I miss the daily interactions with you all!!!
> I have been quickly glancing at all the beautiful pictures and loving what everyone is up to this summer. I often regret not snapping more pics for the LV threads when I'm at an event or love my OOTD, but work vs. school is very different. I actually had all the time in the world to post when I was in school, but now that I'm just working all the time, there is NO time!
> Anyway, you're all fabulous, beautiful, and as always, rocking your lovely LVs. Keep the eye candy coming
> View attachment 3407122


Hi!!  Hope you're well!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

SpeedyJC said:


> Just got back from some shopping with my palm dot and picked up these shirts for buy one get one 50 percent off, not too bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407380
> View attachment 3407381


Lovely!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3407019
> 
> My RB Alma PM in action!


Beautiful!!


----------



## Lbellep

Sorry- mistake....


----------



## ChloeGigi0528

Loving these charms on my Palm Spring mini backpack!


----------



## anthrosphere

ChloeGigi0528 said:


> View attachment 3407692
> 
> View attachment 3407694
> 
> 
> Loving these charms on my Palm Spring mini backpack!



So adorable!! Immediately after I saw your pics, I went on Coach.com to see if they are still available, and they are! And at a great price, too. I just bought the same charms you have. I can't wait to receive them. Enjoy your cute charms - and your adorable LV, too of course. [emoji6]


----------



## ChloeGigi0528

anthrosphere said:


> So adorable!! Immediately after I saw your pics, I went on Coach.com to see if they are still available, and they are! And at a great price, too. I just bought the same charms you have. I can't wait to receive them. Enjoy your cute charms - and your adorable LV, too of course. [emoji6]



I brought my bag to the store to try on the charms, they go so well together. They only had one of each designs(4 total) in the store and I picked out 2. I am surprised these are not sold out, the price is reasonable.


----------



## aimeng

forever.elise said:


> Your bag is adorable.
> BTW! I have been sooooo in the dark about the whole Pokemon phenomenon game, and I saw allllll these people outside the library yesterday just starring at their phones!!! I was half tempted to ask them what everyone was looking at, but thought I might look like a creeper. But then I saw the news and found out about the game! Lol, I have no social media except for TPF and I was totally blindsided!!!
> But this looks like a really fun game!!![emoji106]



It is , but I believe it won't last very long ! Cause u know, when u r boring at work, u can't play!!!! U have to go out and walk around! 
Well, just try it! It is a lot of fun at the very beginning! The download is free!


----------



## aimeng

strandedflower said:


> My trusty mini Palm Springs backpack. So in love with her!
> View attachment 3406901



Adorable!
May I ask where u got the charm from? Thanks


----------



## LValicious

aimeng said:


> Adorable!
> May I ask where u got the charm from? Thanks



Coach.com


----------



## anthrosphere

strandedflower said:


> My trusty mini Palm Springs backpack. So in love with her!
> View attachment 3406901



Awwww, that charm!! I need that in my life, too!! I just sent the seller an email, I hope she replies back soon!!


----------



## for3v3rz

Ready for work tomorrow with my 25.


----------



## strandedflower

aimeng said:


> Adorable!
> May I ask where u got the charm from? Thanks



Ladymignonne on Instagram!  I believe she has an etsy account too.



anthrosphere said:


> Awwww, that charm!! I need that in my life, too!! I just sent the seller an email, I hope she replies back soon!!



Aww yay I hope she replies soon!! That charm is seriously the cutest thing. I always get compliments on her hehe


----------



## SpeedyJC

LuxMommy said:


> Great bag and I LOVE your hair, so beautiful!





HeartMyMJs said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you both


----------



## LValicious

aimeng said:


> Adorable!
> May I ask where u got the charm from? Thanks





LValicious said:


> Coach.com



I'm sorry. I just figured you were referring to the Mickey Mouse Coach charms.


----------



## Aoifs

LValicious said:


> I'm sorry. I just figured you were referring to the Mickey Mouse Coach charms.


Do you mind me asking how much they cost? Website in my country doesnt give price! Thanks

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## leooh

using my red epi noe with the new epi bandouliere..

in the end i still used it crossbody even though it's a little too short for plus size girls like me. but it's more comfortable (to me) this way


----------



## vinbenphon1

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3398001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This big boy is enjoying a sunny day!


Love, love, love this bag


----------



## LValicious

Aoifs said:


> Do you mind me asking how much they cost? Website in my country doesnt give price! Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



They are $25 each in the U.S.


----------



## Jordyaddict

Aoifs said:


> Do you mind me asking how much they cost? Website in my country doesnt give price! Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



They are £25 in the Uk. Just got myself one


----------



## Dorf

At work today


----------



## fyn72

Time for a rest and warm up. Delightful pm and some LV catalogue dreaming [emoji173]️


----------



## Aoifs

Using my speedy B handheld mostly at the moment. Love it! Looking for the perfect charm or bandeau to dress her up. I love the blue jungle keyring. [emoji7]

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Off to somewhere.. [emoji593][emoji4]


----------



## Coffee911

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3384729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought my MC white Sharleen to basketball game.



All I can say is [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️LVOE[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## faneb

My felicie chain wallet


----------



## Born4thjuly

Donauwaller said:


> Yes, it's completely made of vaccetta. I suppose this is how the original bottle holder back then was made. [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️


wow! first time i've seen this bag...i thought it was epi leather. Very Beautiful!


----------



## strandedflower

My Neverfull


----------



## UpTime

MultiColor Alma is waiting for prescriptions at Walgreens


----------



## Tygrrlilley

Jordyaddict said:


> They are £25 in the Uk. Just got myself one



I just ordered one too!


----------



## Sandra.AT

the stuffed dog from my dog matches my bag charm (with a dog) [emoji1][emoji13]


----------



## aimeng

myluvofbags said:


> This is too cute, you and your pm oh and Pikachu too


thank you very much


----------



## Nancy Perrier

Vacay at Punta Cana Dominican Republic with my LV Bloomsbury and my little lady! =)


----------



## LuxMommy

On our way home with our new family member!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] will do a reveal soon [emoji4].


----------



## sasquaty

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3410293
> View attachment 3410294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the stuffed dog from my dog matches my bag charm (with a dog) [emoji1][emoji13]


Love your bag charm, do you mind my asking where you purchased it from? Love your Siena as well.


----------



## Sandra.AT

sasquaty said:


> Love your bag charm, do you mind my asking where you purchased it from? Love your Siena as well.



Thank you i bought it in 3 colours as i like it so much  i bought it in crotia in a shop at the beach


----------



## fabuleux

Spring/Summer 2015 Runway Show / Men's V Tote.


----------



## Iamminda

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3410535
> 
> Spring/Summer 2015 Runway Show / Men's V Tote.



What a stunning bag!


----------



## fabuleux

Iamminda said:


> What a stunning bag!


Thank you! 
After the horrible attack in Nice yesterday, I needed something happy and colorful to brighten this day. Ugh. What a world we live in...


----------



## monksmom

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3410535
> 
> Spring/Summer 2015 Runway Show / Men's V Tote.


Your Louis Vuitton V Tote is absolutely gorgeous!   I am a sucker for a good looking tote, especially LV.


----------



## clu13

With a heavy heart, we booked London, Paris and Belgium tonight - I will not allow fear to dictate what I do but I'm still devastated by the attack in Nice.


----------



## forever.elise

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3410989
> 
> 
> With a heavy heart, we booked London, Paris and Belgium tonight - I will not allow fear to dictate what I do but I'm still devastated by the attack in Nice.



You cannot stop living your life. That is what evil people want, but you are in control of living your life to the fullest. I'm so devastated to hear about Nice as well, but I know for sure that many people visiting this wonderful place were also living their life to the fullest. You can truly say you saw the world. Have safe travels and please post pictures of your trip for all of us to marvel!!![emoji106][emoji7][emoji5]


----------



## jcnc

My first LV, my first "Designer bag" - a speedy 25 DE from DH! Happy to take her with me for my Bday dinner


----------



## happyflower1

jcnc said:


> My first LV, my first "Designer bag" - a speedy 25 DE from DH! Happy to take her with me for my Bday dinner
> View attachment 3411067



Looks great [emoji1360]
Happy birthday [emoji324]
It's my birthday today as well [emoji322]


----------



## Iamminda

jcnc said:


> My first LV, my first "Designer bag" - a speedy 25 DE from DH! Happy to take her with me for my Bday dinner
> View attachment 3411067



Great birthday bag!


----------



## myluvofbags

jcnc said:


> My first LV, my first "Designer bag" - a speedy 25 DE from DH! Happy to take her with me for my Bday dinner
> View attachment 3411067


Congratulations, great first LV choice Hope you have a great birthday


----------



## LVoe4DB

happyflower1 said:


> Looks great [emoji1360]
> Happy birthday [emoji324]
> It's my birthday today as well [emoji322]


Haaaaappy Birthday to the both of you [emoji307] [emoji322] [emoji324] [emoji320]


----------



## ChloeGigi0528




----------



## happyflower1

LVoe4DB said:


> Haaaaappy Birthday to the both of you [emoji307] [emoji322] [emoji324] [emoji320]



Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## jcnc

happyflower1 said:


> Looks great [emoji1360]
> Happy birthday [emoji324]
> It's my birthday today as well [emoji322]


Happy Birthday to you too


----------



## kprince

At my sisters white coat ceremony with my recital.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Today is Sunday here and it's Little Speedy's first time to "attend" church [emoji1317][emoji4]


----------



## LuxMommy

Dressed up, loaded up and ready for her maiden voyage [emoji4][emoji177][emoji322].


----------



## LuxMommy

And just one more, so in love with this one [emoji4][emoji254][emoji146].


----------



## yvimaus

anthrosphere said:


> Awwww, that charm!! I need that in my life, too!! I just sent the seller an email, I hope she replies back soon!!


Hi, can you tell me the name from the seller? Thank you


----------



## LVBagLady




----------



## LVBagLady

LVBagLady said:


>


My Neverfull at the Monkees 50th Anniversary show


----------



## LVPat

My beloved Keepall 55 B with a clochette all packed and ready for a small trip!


----------



## My_vo

strandedflower said:


> My Neverfull
> View attachment 3409804



Your bag charm where did you get it? It's so CUTE!!


----------



## SapphireGem

strandedflower said:


> My Neverfull
> View attachment 3409804



Cute charm and gorgeous patina!


----------



## fabuleux

Louis Vuitton Folded Messenger Damier Cobalt FW14/15.


----------



## SapphireGem

fabuleux said:


> Louis Vuitton Folded Messenger Damier Cobalt FW14/15.
> View attachment 3412308



Wow!  You have some gorgeous looking bags.  I can only imagine what your closet looks like!


----------



## fabuleux

SapphireGem said:


> Wow!  You have some gorgeous looking bags.  I can only imagine what your closet looks like!


Thanks! My closet looks TOO SMALL. That's what it looks like!


----------



## mak1203

My jaw literally dropped open....  I haven't seen this bag before.  Simply gorgeous...that handle???  WoW!  **this is to Fabuleux's post--thought I hit "reply"


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I posted this in the LV and Starbucks thread, but thought of posting it here too. My almost 10 year old pomme d' amour cles on Friday evening after some shopping


----------



## fabuleux

mak1203 said:


> My jaw literally dropped open....  I haven't seen this bag before.  Simply gorgeous...that handle???  WoW!  **this is to Fabuleux's post--thought I hit "reply"


Hi mak1203!
The handles on this bag are inspired by the handles on vintage trunks. There was also a version of this bag with suede leather and the same handles bu in silver metal.


----------



## Aoifs

On the beach today!






Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Rocksyram




----------



## kprince

Lunch on Lake Travis in Austin before heading to the airport.


----------



## Iamminda

fabuleux said:


> Louis Vuitton Folded Messenger Damier Cobalt FW14/15.
> View attachment 3412308



This is just gorgeous!  I have said this before but I don't understand why they can't make a few women handbags using DC and DG.  I think I remember hearing that LV must reserve these prints for men but still, I wish they would.


----------



## luv2bling

SapphireGem said:


> Wow!  You have some gorgeous looking bags.  I can only imagine what your closet looks like!



@SapphireGem - I was preparing to post the same comment about Fabuleux's bag and general wardrobe.

@fabuleux - Another breathtaking piece and I echo SapphireGem's comments


----------



## luv2bling

fabuleux said:


> Thanks! My closet looks TOO SMALL. That's what it looks like!


I have the same problem with how my closet looks!


----------



## strandedflower

My_vo said:


> Your bag charm where did you get it? It's so CUTE!!


I ordered it from this custom bag charm maker on Instagram! Her username is ladymignonne (: 



SapphireGem said:


> Cute charm and gorgeous patina!



Thank you so much! At first I was kinda disappointed at how quickly it patinaed since it was my first monogram piece but I think it really gave my bag some character ^^ hehe


----------



## BleuSaphir

ChloeGigi0528 said:


> View attachment 3407692
> 
> View attachment 3407694
> 
> 
> Loving these charms on my Palm Spring mini backpack!



Cute combination. Love it! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## monksmom

fabuleux said:


> Louis Vuitton Folded Messenger Damier Cobalt FW14/15.
> View attachment 3412308



Wow! What a beauty!


----------



## yvimaus

At work with my new Speedy B25 
A great bag for summer


----------



## Rose71

My mono Eva after a little shopping tour at saturday when I was look at the alma beauties.


----------



## SRBONIFACIO

Playing in the river with my NF azur w/RB lining after a long walk at Burg Eltz, Germany


----------



## Sandra.AT

Tanning my speedy b 25 mono in front of our holiday sea house.. Excuse the mess in the garden.. We got electricity and they needed to dig in the garden (replacing solar energy)


----------



## Rose71

Sandra.AT said:


> Tanning my speedy b 25 mono in front of our holiday sea house.. Excuse the mess in the garden.. We got electricity and they needed to dig in the garden (replacing solar energy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413337


your little speedy b is tanning the light straps. But where are your legs? You will be tanning it too Have a nice holidays.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Rose71 said:


> your little speedy b is tanning the light straps. But where are your legs? You will be tanning it too Have a nice holidays.



Thank you [emoji2][emoji2]i'm already tanning since 6 july and still have one week left.. The longest holiday of my life haha 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this is my result until now haha


----------



## bam253

strandedflower said:


> My Neverfull
> View attachment 3409804



Where did you get your charm? I love it!


----------



## Rose71

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you [emoji2][emoji2]i'm already tanning since 6 july and still have one week left.. The longest holiday of my life haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my result until now haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413413


you look fantastic


----------



## Sandra.AT

Rose71 said:


> you look fantastic



Thank you so much [emoji1][emoji13]


----------



## strandedflower

bam253 said:


> Where did you get your charm? I love it!



Thank you!  A custom charm bag maker on Instagram name ladymignonne


----------



## Yuki85

Using my speedy 30 B today! Got yesterday some raindrops [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yuki85 said:


> Using my speedy 30 B today! Got yesterday some raindrops [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]
> 
> View attachment 3413696



Oh that's bad .. Where did you get the raindrops? I don't see anything on this picture .. I got almost hit in the rain..  surprisely my husband picked me up with the car from my work and just 2 minutes later it started raining a few days ago ( altough i haven't seen any rain possibility in the weather prognose for vienna)


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> Oh that's bad .. Where did you get the raindrops? I don't see anything on this picture .. I got almost hit in the rain..  surprisely my husband picked me up with the car from my work and just 2 minutes later it started raining a few days ago ( altough i haven't seen any rain possibility in the weather prognose for vienna)






I hope you can see on the picture! I got the drops on the night from Sunday to Monday when I was picking up my hubby[emoji30][emoji30][emoji30] 
I opened even the Window just to check if it's gonna rain but the rain started when I was on the way to our garage! I didn't have anything to cover! 

Now I am not worried about that anymore!


----------



## LakeLake

fabuleux said:


> Louis Vuitton Folded Messenger Damier Cobalt FW14/15.
> View attachment 3412308


That is ridiculously cool [emoji7]


----------



## LakeLake

Yuki85 said:


> View attachment 3413701
> 
> 
> I hope you can see on the picture! I got the drops on the night from Sunday to Monday when I was picking up my hubby[emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]
> I opened even the Window just to check if it's gonna rain but the rain started when I was on the way to our garage! I didn't have anything to cover!
> 
> Now I am not worried about that anymore!


Yuki these spots are so tiny they will blend and disappear as the leather tans [emoji4] please don't be discouraged, your bag is meant to show its journey with you x


----------



## Yuki85

LakeLake said:


> Yuki these spots are so tiny they will blend and disappear as the leather tans [emoji4] please don't be discouraged, your bag is meant to show its journey with you x



Hi lakelake! 

Now, I am not worried about that anymore! Just the first time when you get caught in the rain that was a bit painful but now I see the drops as beauty marks [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] and as you said: my bad is meant to show its journey with me!!! And each mark will have its own story [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## NeLVoe

I think I'm kind of a Speedy girl ♥


----------



## leooh

NeLVoe said:


> I think I'm kind of a Speedy girl [emoji813]



i have to comment as i love the watercolour speedy!!! so so so dreamy!


----------



## NeLVoe

leooh said:


> i have to comment as i love the watercolour speedy!!! so so so dreamy!


Oh, thank you!!  ♥


----------



## SpeedyJC

Broke the MC out today.


----------



## SpeedyJC

fabuleux said:


> Louis Vuitton Folded Messenger Damier Cobalt FW14/15.
> View attachment 3412308



Ooooo I really like that.


----------



## SpeedyJC

kprince said:


> Lunch on Lake Travis in Austin before heading to the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412457


Beautiful


----------



## paula3boys

NeLVoe said:


> I think I'm kind of a Speedy girl [emoji813]



Watercolor is my dream Speedy. I missed out

Love your watch


----------



## barkcheejai

I am happy with my Kate style millinery


----------



## NeLVoe

paula3boys said:


> Watercolor is my dream Speedy. I missed out
> 
> Love your watch


Meeerci  It's a Daniel Wellington which matches perfectly the Watercolor Speedy


----------



## BagLady14

Boating on Lake Winnipesaukee.


----------



## leooh




----------



## LakeLake

leooh said:


> View attachment 3414209


I love all the gorgeous straps!


----------



## leooh

LakeLake said:


> I love all the gorgeous straps!



thank you dear[emoji8]


----------



## lifestylekitty

BagLady14 said:


> Boating on Lake Winnipesaukee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414178



Nice nautical photo!


----------



## sonygermany

My Montaigne mm with me in the Office [emoji4]


----------



## swergo

All vachetta limited edition Alma on the way into London today on the Tube. LV leopard bandeau on one of the handles to try to hide some inevitable water marks on the front!


----------



## sonygermany

LuxMommy said:


> Love carrying my Favourite MM with this comfy non-LV strap. Might get the new wide Mono/pink strap when it comes out in my country [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407340



Love this combination


----------



## kquyenie

NeLVoe said:


> I think I'm kind of a Speedy girl [emoji813]



Wow i love the colour of that first one!! M


----------



## susiana

Going for yoga....Still carrying my speedy b 30 mon mono...


----------



## Born4thjuly

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you [emoji2][emoji2]i'm already tanning since 6 july and still have one week left.. The longest holiday of my life haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my result until now haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413413


great bag and great pictures too! enjoy your summer holiday!


----------



## Born4thjuly

susiana said:


> Going for yoga....Still carrying my speedy b 30 mon mono...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414789


you look great and bag is beautiful too...ilove the color and your iniatial.


----------



## Born4thjuly

NeLVoe said:


> I think I'm kind of a Speedy girl ♥


lovely pictures of you and your speedy water paint MC.


----------



## Born4thjuly

BagLady14 said:


> Boating on Lake Winnipesaukee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414178


lovely bag and great picture...it's relaxing to see!


----------



## Rose71

BagLady14 said:


> Boating on Lake Winnipesaukee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414178


That is awesome pic. As from advertising.


----------



## Zitikka

prettybird6 said:


> I don't normally comment but gosh you look so cute! I love your entire look.



Thank you dear!


----------



## madforhandbags

At the dentist office with my fun summer tote.


----------



## sbuxaddict

Loving my old model Pochette with the DE adjustable strap! I also have the vachetta strap but I am really liking the understated look with DE. I am always paranoid with vachetta so this is the perfect low maintenance bag for me!


----------



## LuxMommy

sonygermany said:


> Love this combination


Thank you!


----------



## ivonna

fabuleux said:


> Louis Vuitton Folded Messenger Damier Cobalt FW14/15.
> View attachment 3412308


Damier cobalt is gorgeous! Fabulous bag!


----------



## ivonna

Summer is here (finally!!!) and my Mon Mono NF is basking in the sun.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Zucnarf said:


> Thank you, you are very kind [emoji254][emoji254][emoji182]



How gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji1360]


----------



## coleigh

Last week in NYC with my LV Cartouchiere bag.


----------



## fyn72

First outing with this beauty [emoji7]


----------



## Genette

fyn72 said:


> First outing with this beauty [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415784


 
Such a beauty!


----------



## Genette

Yuki85 said:


> View attachment 3413701
> 
> 
> I hope you can see on the picture! I got the drops on the night from Sunday to Monday when I was picking up my hubby[emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]
> I opened even the Window just to check if it's gonna rain but the rain started when I was on the way to our garage! I didn't have anything to cover!
> 
> Now I am not worried about that anymore!



It doesn't look too bad. It's always the first mark/scratch that hurts, but it'll blend in as it patinas. I also started using baby wipes that I find make the bag patina nicely and blends in those pesky marks.


----------



## leooh

my small vernis collection of only two pieces


----------



## Bonnielovesbags

An old but goody for breakfast and shopping today. My Papillon, additional strap 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  and Love Letters bag charm.


----------



## Alegra

loving my new speedy 30 [emoji170]


----------



## sbuxaddict

Alegra said:


> View attachment 3416352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my new speedy 30 [emoji170]


I really like your skirt! (And the bag too, but that goes without saying )


----------



## Alegra

Thanks so much [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Alegra

sbuxaddict said:


> I really like your skirt! (And the bag too, but that goes without saying )



Thanks so much [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## LakeLake

Alegra said:


> View attachment 3416352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my new speedy 30 [emoji170]


Cute outfit Alegra!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Loving my favourite mm for the summer


----------



## Alegra

LakeLake said:


> Cute outfit Alegra!



Thank you, LakeLake[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## tenKrat

Epi Alma BB in Jonquille


----------



## Alegra

heading out with this beauty today[emoji4] it's been forever since I took her out, but I'm feeling fun & festive today [emoji16]


----------



## fabuleux

Louis Vuitton Clarence Monogram Macassar.


----------



## Dorf

Macassar wallet and key holder


----------



## howardu09

Meeting my mom for lunch with LV Daily organizer and Epi cles.


----------



## forever.elise

Finally posting again! Busy summer! Loving my Artsy!


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3417649
> 
> Finally posting again! Busy summer! Loving my Artsy!



Looking good Elise!   Like your pretty outfit with your Artsy!


----------



## ChloeGigi0528

Haven't carry my speedy for a long time, but recently got an update and add a thick strap to carry on the shoulder.


----------



## jcnc

ChloeGigi0528 said:


> View attachment 3417786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't carry my speedy for a long time, but recently got an update and add a thick strap to carry on the shoulder.


the strap and bag look beautiful. may i ask where did you get this strap from ?


----------



## jcnc

My Speedy accompanied me to DH's birthday dinner. July is a celebration month in our house


----------



## ChloeGigi0528

jcnc said:


> the strap and bag look beautiful. may i ask where did you get this strap from ?



I got it on eBay , I didn't want to pay hundreds for a strap from Fendi. I looked online and found one. To be honest, I didn't have high expectations for this as it was only $25.00. The stitchings are perfection, it came all sealed in a clear plastic wrapper and then put into a dust bag. It was beyond my expectation , there are many other colors available as well.


----------



## ChloeGigi0528

jcnc said:


> View attachment 3417787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Speedy accompanied me to DH's birthday dinner. July is a celebration month in our house



Worry free bag compare to mine damier azur.


----------



## monksmom

fabuleux said:


> Louis Vuitton Clarence Monogram Macassar.
> View attachment 3417291


Gorgeous picture!    Another stunning LV, your collection must be fabulous!


----------



## jcnc

ChloeGigi0528 said:


> I got it on eBay , I didn't want to pay hundreds for a strap from Fendi. I looked online and found one. To be honest, I didn't have high expectations for this as it was only $25.00. The stitchings are perfection, it came all sealed in a clear plastic wrapper and then put into a dust bag. It was beyond my expectation , there are many other colors available as well.


Thanks for the information. will have to scavenge through Ebay soon


----------



## monksmom

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3417649
> 
> Finally posting again! Busy summer! Loving my Artsy!


I love your Artsy and your shoes!


----------



## Dorf

howardu09 said:


> Meeting my mom for lunch with LV Daily organizer and Epi cles.
> 
> View attachment 3417602


Very stylish organizer. Is that from the men's collection?


----------



## LGW

LGW at LGW Aspire Lounge ready for our holiday and the Pochette Mètis is coming too!!!


----------



## LakeLake

LGW said:


> View attachment 3417901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGW at LGW Aspire Lounge ready for our holiday and the Pochette Mètis is coming too!!!


You look so chic and comfortable- perfect for a flight [emoji169]


----------



## Chippiebear

Does this count, new baby on the train going home with mommy....?


----------



## Chippiebear

shalomnurse said:


> At work with my Petite Noe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392855


Love the revised draw string!!


----------



## howardu09

Dorf said:


> Very stylish organizer. Is that from the men's collection?


Thanks. I'm not really sure, but it also comes with red accent and possibly another color too. Can't remember- I was browsing in LV on Fifth Ave a few months ago and fell in love with it.


----------



## howardu09

LGW said:


> View attachment 3417901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGW at LGW Aspire Lounge ready for our holiday and the Pochette Mètis is coming too!!!


You look so stylish, and that is one of my favorite LV bags ever. Such a smart design and perfect size.


----------



## Jordyaddict

My beautiful rose ballerine alma bb going out for late lunch. Can't believe I've had her a whole year!


----------



## mak1203

Jordyaddict said:


> View attachment 3418163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful rose ballerine alma bb going out for late lunch. Can't believe I've had her a whole year!


Still looks brand new!  Just love this color with the SHW ,  I need a smaller bag and keep vacillating between a speedy 25 and this


----------



## LGW

LakeLake said:


> You look so chic and comfortable- perfect for a flight [emoji169]


Thank you so much.


----------



## love2learn

Jordyaddict said:


> Loving my favourite mm for the summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416590


Looks so ladylike and perfect for summer!


----------



## love2learn

tenKrat said:


> Epi Alma BB in Jonquille
> View attachment 3416665


Love the Alma BB and the jonquille color looks amazing on you!!


----------



## love2learn

Alegra said:


> View attachment 3417269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heading out with this beauty today[emoji4] it's been forever since I took her out, but I'm feeling fun & festive today [emoji16]


Looks perfect for summer!


----------



## love2learn

fabuleux said:


> Louis Vuitton Clarence Monogram Macassar.
> View attachment 3417291


Gorgeous!  Wish I would see more men around here carrying LV.


----------



## love2learn

Dorf said:


> Macassar wallet and key holder
> View attachment 3417446


As always, love the whole picture!!


----------



## love2learn

howardu09 said:


> Meeting my mom for lunch with LV Daily organizer and Epi cles.
> 
> View attachment 3417602


Well, I love the organizer, but that cles is awesome!!!


----------



## love2learn

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3417649
> 
> Finally posting again! Busy summer! Loving my Artsy!


Indeed it's a busy summer!  Looks beautiful with your outfit!  I'm assuming after the pokemon tumble all is better now?


----------



## love2learn

ChloeGigi0528 said:


> View attachment 3417786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't carry my speedy for a long time, but recently got an update and add a thick strap to carry on the shoulder.


Well the strap adds to the summery look of the Azur.  Very nice.


----------



## love2learn

jcnc said:


> View attachment 3417787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Speedy accompanied me to DH's birthday dinner. July is a celebration month in our house


Looks beautiful!


----------



## love2learn

LGW said:


> View attachment 3417901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGW at LGW Aspire Lounge ready for our holiday and the Pochette Mètis is coming too!!!


Looks beautiful!  Love the PM!


----------



## love2learn

Jordyaddict said:


> View attachment 3418163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful rose ballerine alma bb going out for late lunch. Can't believe I've had her a whole year!


Still looks gorgeous


----------



## kquyenie

Jordyaddict said:


> View attachment 3418163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful rose ballerine alma bb going out for late lunch. Can't believe I've had her a whole year!



She is such a darling!!


----------



## Dorf

love2learn said:


> As always, love the whole picture!!


Thanks


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Looking good Elise!   Like your pretty outfit with your Artsy!


Thank you, the outfit is Talbot's! You're very seeet[emoji7]



monksmom said:


> I love your Artsy and your shoes!


Thank you! First time I wore that pair all summer...then I remembered why- they hurt![emoji13]



love2learn said:


> Indeed it's a busy summer!  Looks beautiful with your outfit!  I'm assuming after the pokemon tumble all is better now?


Lol thank you so much. I can't believe I'm saying this, but after rotating it back into my week from using other bags, I totally forgot I even dropped it! I was happy that I just enjoyed the bag and forgot about the little scratch. It is a funny story though[emoji12]


----------



## forever.elise

Alegra said:


> View attachment 3416352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my new speedy 30 [emoji170]



This bag will still always be near and dear to my heart!!![emoji7] You look stunning!


----------



## Dawn72

at breakfast [emoji7]


----------



## forever.elise

Dawn72 said:


> View attachment 3418936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at breakfast [emoji7]



Stunning Steamer, Dawn!!![emoji7]


----------



## Dawn72

forever.elise said:


> Stunning Steamer, Dawn!!![emoji7]



Thank you f.e!! It's a bit small for my needs but I'm trying to downsize. So I force myself to use it [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## LVoe4DB

Jordyaddict said:


> View attachment 3418163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful rose ballerine alma bb going out for late lunch. Can't believe I've had her a whole year!


Congrats! Such a lovely bag [emoji7] The more pictures I see of it, the more I feel like I need one in my life, too [emoji177] However, I'm not sure I could enjoy it as I do have a preloved Alma PM in Vernis Amarante and hardly ever use it because of the handles as the only way to carry it.... The BB comes with a strap though... See, that's the effect the RB Alma has on me [emoji23] 
Do you need to baby RB Epi leather? I know Vernis needs a lot of care.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Dawn72 said:


> View attachment 3418936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at breakfast [emoji7]



That colour is gorgeous!


----------



## Rosie234

Using my speedy 35 and new key pouch. Love the different designs together


----------



## Gavino

Miso5oup said:


> Nice!
> We have ugly weather today here... Switched to my fascinante under this rainy day
> View attachment 3404507


 what's the name of that bag?


----------



## shalomjude

Dawn72 said:


> View attachment 3418936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at breakfast [emoji7]



Beautiful bag ...adore this design


----------



## ninakt

Them old ladies wanted some sunshine[emoji295]️


----------



## LGW

love2learn said:


> Looks beautiful!  Love the PM!


Thank you!


----------



## Cocoa32

Dorf said:


> Very stylish organizer. Is that from the men's collection?


It's the retiro organizer.  Gorgeous!


----------



## fabuleux

ninakt said:


> View attachment 3419316
> 
> Them old ladies wanted some sunshine[emoji295]️


The Golden Girls!


----------



## deb68nc

Nyc visiting family, 30 yr class reunion and the best part...visit to the 911 museum which everyone who was alive when it happened needs to pay its respect


----------



## Trudysmom

I took  my new Pochette Metis to lunch today.


----------



## fyn72




----------



## leooh

taking a coffee break


----------



## deb68nc

double post..sorry


----------



## deb68nc

Trudysmom said:


> I took  my new Pochette Metis to lunch today.


Hi, can you tell me where you got your black puff from please? Thank you


----------



## SpeedyJC

Using my twinset today.


----------



## deb68nc

SpeedyJC said:


> Using my twinset today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420081


Hi SpeedyJC...I see you have a black puff can you tell me where you got yours? And does yours attach to a strap or clasp?


----------



## sgj99

Dawn72 said:


> View attachment 3418936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at breakfast [emoji7]





Dawn72 said:


> Thank you f.e!! It's a bit small for my needs but I'm trying to downsize. So I force myself to use it [emoji1][emoji1]



I would definitely not have a problem down-sizing for that beautiful bag.


----------



## sgj99

ninakt said:


> View attachment 3419316
> 
> Them old ladies wanted some sunshine[emoji295]️



is the Alma on the right in nomade (sp?) leather?  love it!


----------



## myluvofbags

deb68nc said:


> Hi SpeedyJC...I see you have a black puff can you tell me where you got yours? And does yours attach to a strap or clasp?


Hi deb68nc I have a black puff from Michael kors only the hardware is black also not gold


----------



## Trudysmom

deb68nc said:


> Hi, can you tell me where you got your black puff from please? Thank you


I think I ordered it from Nordstrom. Faux fur.


----------



## deb68nc

Thank you all ladies!!! Your all so helpful!!!


----------



## sbuxaddict

Bit by the monogram bug. Happy Monogram Monday, everyone!
Pochette Accessories, TP19, cles


----------



## SpeedyJC

deb68nc said:


> Hi SpeedyJC...I see you have a black puff can you tell me where you got yours? And does yours attach to a strap or clasp?


 I attach it to my strap on the side. I actually cant remember name of store I got this from at a mall I went to, I found this at a big shoe store. I was looking for the perfect faux pom for awhile, they are hard to come by!


----------



## elinda

New Speedy Emp 25
DH kept asking: "are you really going to carry THIS?" on our country trips, and I say: "YES!!" Just love it, and so comfy!
We're on holiday in Holland, and he, being Dutch, thinks it's too expensive/dressy to be carried so casually here


----------



## Morenita21

deb68nc said:


> Nyc visiting family, 30 yr class reunion and the best part...visit to the 911 museum which everyone who was alive when it happened needs to pay its respect



Can you tell me how much fits into your Pallas bb?


----------



## deb68nc

Morenita21 said:


> Can you tell me how much fits into your Pallas bb?


A real lot actually. I had the pochette Metis and I can fit more in here. I can fit my key cles, Emilie wallet, mini pochette, wipes, iPad mini. I put my phone in the outside pocket. Look at Michelebell21 YouTube video. She's shows what's in her bag. I love it as much as the pm, more so cause it's worry free without the vachetta leather.


----------



## leooh

using montaigne again today. she's a real workhorse!


----------



## Morenita21

deb68nc said:


> A real lot actually. I had the pochette Metis and I can fit more in here. I can fit my key cles, Emilie wallet, mini pochette, wipes, iPad mini. I put my phone in the outside pocket. Look at Michelebell21 YouTube video. She's shows what's in her bag. I love it as much as the pm, more so cause it's worry free without the vachetta leather.



I also had the PM but sold it a few months ago as I needed a bit more room.  I may need to go in and take a look at this one a little more carefully!  Thanks for the info!  Love the noir and the leather handles.  Seems like a carefree bag!


----------



## deb68nc

Trudysmom said:


> I think I ordered it from Nordstrom. Faux fur.


Thank you Trudysmom, I just bought it from Nordstrom and it was $19.00!!! I'm gonna attach it to my black pallas bb. Are you supposed to attach it on the front of the bag or behind like yours . Tia


----------



## Trudysmom

deb68nc said:


> Thank you Trudysmom, I just bought it from Nordstrom and it was $19.00!!! I'm gonna attach it to my black pallas bb. Are you supposed to attach it on the front of the bag or behind like yours . Tia


It just depends on the bag. I put them on the front of my Speedy bags.


----------



## biggu

just got this baby today XD


----------



## Donauwaller

Pochette Métis - dog proof [emoji171][emoji7][emoji190]


----------



## tenKrat

Retiro in Cerise with Bandouliere Epi strap


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Jordyaddict said:


> Loving my favourite mm for the summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416590


nice, does it fit alot?


----------



## leooh

biggu said:


> just got this baby today XD



love the perfectly matching set!


----------



## leooh

tenKrat said:


> View attachment 3421035
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retiro in Cerise with Bandouliere Epi strap



the strap really brightens up the retiro[emoji295]️


----------



## amstevens714

biggu said:


> just got this baby today XD



Gorgeous!


----------



## amstevens714

Donauwaller said:


> Pochette Métis - dog proof [emoji171][emoji7][emoji190]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421032



Cute bag and pups!!


----------



## LuxMommy

Coffee break with my Speedy B 30, and my RB Clemence peeking [emoji4][emoji177][emoji254].


----------



## Havanese 28

Donauwaller said:


> Pochette Métis - dog proof [emoji171][emoji7][emoji190]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421032


I love this picture!  Your dogs are absolutely beautiful!  Hope you're having a great Summer.


----------



## Yuki85

LuxMommy said:


> Coffee break with my Speedy B 30, and my RB Clemence peeking [emoji4][emoji177][emoji254].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421130



Love love


----------



## kina.strickland

Shopping with Speedy 30 in Saks 5th Ave[emoji8]


----------



## LuxMommy

Yuki85 said:


> Love love


Thanks Yuki


----------



## Norwegianwood

I used my Eva Clutch in a wedding last weekend. OMG I love this bag


----------



## leooh

kina.strickland said:


> View attachment 3421496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping with Speedy 30 in Saks 5th Ave[emoji8]



love the bag bug!


----------



## howardu09

tenKrat said:


> View attachment 3421035
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retiro in Cerise with Bandouliere Epi strap


Your bag looks wonderful with the colorful strap! Perfect for summer.


----------



## leooh




----------



## Venessa84

That sky


----------



## fabuleux

Post workout picture with my Clarence in Macassar. I have been using this bag all week. Such a perfect messenger bag!


----------



## dodso012

ivonna said:


> Summer is here (finally!!!) and my Mon Mono NF is basking in the sun.


I love this color combo. Exactly what I will pick if I ever pull the trigger on a mon mono. Beautiful!


----------



## Kitty157

deb68nc said:


> Nyc visiting family, 30 yr class reunion and the best part...visit to the 911 museum which everyone who was alive when it happened needs to pay its respect



Will be visiting NY next month. That's on my list as a must see- I remember it like it was yesterday.... [emoji120]


----------



## Donauwaller

Havanese 28 said:


> I love this picture!  Your dogs are absolutely beautiful!  Hope you're having a great Summer.



Thank you so much! I also hope you and Stella are having a fabulous summer!!


----------



## Donauwaller

amstevens714 said:


> Cute bag and pups!!



Thank you very much [emoji8]!


----------



## UpTime

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3421900
> 
> Post workout picture with my Clarence in Macassar. I have been using this bag all week. Such a perfect messenger bag!


Nice pix of you and the bag. It looks like the reverse print that is coming out current collection


----------



## ivonna

dodso012 said:


> I love this color combo. Exactly what I will pick if I ever pull the trigger on a mon mono. Beautiful!


Thank you!  I think this colour combo becomes even prettier with age as the vachetta develops more patina.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Used the speedy graffiti today. I found these stuffed animals from The Secret Life Of Pets in the hospital gift shop, I was so excited I literally couldn't hide it.


----------



## myluvofbags

SpeedyJC said:


> View attachment 3422417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used the speedy graffiti today. I found these stuffed animals from The Secret Life Of Pets in the hospital gift shop, I was so excited I literally couldn't hide it.


Omg, loved the movie, I want those dolls and your bag is a unique beauty!


----------



## SpeedyJC

ChloeGigi0528 said:


> View attachment 3417786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't carry my speedy for a long time, but recently got an update and add a thick strap to carry on the shoulder.



Very interesting, love that strap addition.


----------



## SpeedyJC

myluvofbags said:


> Omg, loved the movie, I want those dolls and your bag is a unique beauty!



Thank you! The movie was so much fun and gidget reminds me of my little pup.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Donauwaller said:


> Pochette Métis - dog proof [emoji171][emoji7][emoji190]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421032



I loooove your lv dog pictures .. They are both so sweet [emoji173]️[emoji1] and look always like models on the photos haha


----------



## Donauwaller

Sandra.AT said:


> I loooove your lv dog pictures .. They are both so sweet [emoji173]️[emoji1] and look always like models on the photos haha



Thank you, how very kind of you [emoji8]!
I must say it IS a pleasure to have them around [emoji190][emoji190]


----------



## kina.strickland

Shopping for Bedding At Macy's with Artsy MM


----------



## leooh

kina.strickland said:


> View attachment 3422782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping for Bedding At Macy's with Artsy MM



i've always loved the look of this bag...[emoji106]


----------



## leooh

miss cluny goes to work today


----------



## amstevens714

SpeedyJC said:


> View attachment 3422489
> 
> 
> Thank you! The movie was so much fun and gidget reminds me of my little pup.



How is everything going with your pup? I can't wait to see that movie btw


----------



## Cocoa32

tenKrat said:


> View attachment 3421035
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retiro in Cerise with Bandouliere Epi strap


I am in love!!!!  The retiro in cerise is stunning.  The strap takes it to another level.


----------



## myluvofbags

SpeedyJC said:


> View attachment 3422489
> 
> 
> Thank you! The movie was so much fun and gidget reminds me of my little pup.


Your baby is adorable!


----------



## Sandra.AT

I missed my mews during my holiday [emoji173]️


----------



## ninakt

sgj99 said:


> is the Alma on the right in nomade (sp?) leather?  love it!


Nomade on the left and all vachetta on the right


----------



## earthx

Hanging out with my Montaigne MM today


----------



## fabuleux

Newport Tote in Damier Cobalt.


----------



## sgj99

ninakt said:


> Nomade on the left and all vachetta on the right



be still my heart!  love the nomade leather, i've been searching for a lockit in great condition and haven't found one yet.


----------



## sgj99

leooh said:


> View attachment 3422799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miss cluny goes to work today



i adore the look of a feminine structured hand-bag and yours is gorgeous!


----------



## elinda

Out for dinner, first time with my new Alma BB


----------



## missmetal

Riding back in my husband's car from my first dinner with the new LV


----------



## leooh

sgj99 said:


> i adore the look of a feminine structured hand-bag and yours is gorgeous!



thank you dear, it's currently my fav[emoji8]


----------



## cheidel

SpeedyJC said:


> Very interesting, love that strap addition.


Very nice, love that strap.  Perfect for the Azur!!!!

Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## allyloupuppy

Venessa84 said:


> That sky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421880


Gorgeous!!


----------



## fabuleux

Damier Ebène Broadway bag. A studious companion.


----------



## kendertaunt

Taking my neglected Speedy 30 monogram out for the day! I put a red charm over my red cles to go with my skirt!


----------



## Trudysmom

Going out to lunch today.


----------



## aleen




----------



## Donauwaller

aleen said:


> View attachment 3424748



Hard to say what looks more yummy on your picture [emoji6]!


----------



## Trudysmom

One more of my Pochette Metis today. This bag is so nice.


----------



## Bonnielovesbags

At my parents after lunch and shopping with my DS and Mom today. Perfect rainy day shopping day bag.


----------



## fyn72

With Eva, and leopard stole kept me warm at dinner on Mt Cootha


----------



## j19

SLGs with my new Everlane tote that just came today - the description on the site says the leather is supposed to patina overtime


----------



## yorkielovez

First outing with my new lockme II [emoji41]


----------



## leooh

yorkielovez said:


> View attachment 3424904
> 
> 
> First outing with my new lockme II [emoji41]



goes really well with your outfit!


----------



## Ivan4

yorkielovez said:


> View attachment 3424904
> 
> 
> First outing with my new lockme II [emoji41]



Absolutely beautiful! I can not go without saying how  beautiful your dress and shoes are together with the Lockme! [emoji4] You look very pretty.


----------



## yorkielovez

Ivan4 said:


> Absolutely beautiful! I can not go without saying how  beautiful your dress and shoes are together with the Lockme! [emoji4] You look very pretty.



Thank you for your kind words [emoji4]


----------



## yorkielovez

leooh said:


> goes really well with your outfit!



Thanks so much! [emoji2]


----------



## fyn72

Out with my W pm today [emoji173]️


----------



## LuxMommy

Did not even do a reveal on this one yet, but on our way to the zoo with my kids and my brand new Twice in the lovely Grape [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177].


----------



## leooh

fyn72 said:


> Out with my W pm today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425226



i really admire this beauty...


----------



## LVoe4DB

aleen said:


> View attachment 3424748


Mmmmh, that looks gooood [emoji178]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LuxMommy said:


> Did not even do a reveal on this one yet, but on our way to the zoo with my kids and my brand new Twice in the lovely Grape [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425247



Stunning, love the color.


----------



## viewwing

Hanging out at Laduree Tokyo


----------



## eena1230

Out with my Speedy B 25


----------



## LuxMommy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Stunning, love the color.


Thank you very much, me too!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Went to the hair stylist with my mews and got a new colour (balayage) and haircut  15 cm or more are gone haha 
	

		
			
		

		
	




View attachment 3425591
View attachment 3425592


----------



## Caspin22

My Delightful MM hanging out while I coach my Special Olympics bowling team.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sandra.AT said:


> Went to the hair stylist with my mews and got a new colour (balayage) and haircut  15 cm or more are gone haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425586
> View attachment 3425579
> View attachment 3425580
> View attachment 3425591
> View attachment 3425592



Wow! That was and still is a lot of beautiful hair! love the bag and outfit!


----------



## Annelb2003

pre-dinner shot with favourite


----------



## Purseloco

Sandra.AT said:


> Went to the hair stylist with my mews and got a new colour (balayage) and haircut  15 cm or more are gone haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425586
> View attachment 3425579
> View attachment 3425580
> View attachment 3425591
> View attachment 3425592


I bet you feel lighter!


----------



## PurseLover91

My Favorite MM in action


----------



## Iamminda

LuxMommy said:


> Did not even do a reveal on this one yet, but on our way to the zoo with my kids and my brand new Twice in the lovely Grape [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425247


Gorgeous color!


----------



## fyn72

Sandra.AT said:


> Went to the hair stylist with my mews and got a new colour (balayage) and haircut  15 cm or more are gone haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425586
> View attachment 3425579
> View attachment 3425580
> View attachment 3425591
> View attachment 3425592



Looks fantastic! Whoot. Woooooo! [emoji7]


----------



## FancyPants77

Sandra.AT said:


> Went to the hair stylist with my mews and got a new colour (balayage) and haircut  15 cm or more are gone haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425586
> View attachment 3425579
> View attachment 3425580
> View attachment 3425591
> View attachment 3425592


Beautiful bag and haircut . I love your charm on it too, very pretty color.


----------



## FancyPants77

LuxMommy said:


> Did not even do a reveal on this one yet, but on our way to the zoo with my kids and my brand new Twice in the lovely Grape [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425247


Gorgeous color! What I love most about the twice is how understated it is, especially with the smooth leather flap. Looks very comfortable to wear


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Picked this up today [emoji4]


----------



## LuxMommy

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous color!


Thanks so much!


----------



## LuxMommy

FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous color! What I love most about the twice is how understated it is, especially with the smooth leather flap. Looks very comfortable to wear


Thank you! Indeed, I really needed something I can carry anywhere with the kids and after a whole day of going round the zoo, I can say it is super comfy and practical, it's amazing what it will fit!


----------



## SchaalBWife

Canderson22 said:


> My Delightful MM hanging out while I coach my Special Olympics bowling team.
> 
> View attachment 3425661


You're an amazing person for being involved with the Special Olympics!  My brother was in them years ago... But he did lawn bowling!


----------



## Caspin22

SchaalBWife said:


> You're an amazing person for being involved with the Special Olympics!  My brother was in them years ago... But he did lawn bowling!



I'm glad to hear your brother was involved - the program has so much to offer.  We have athletes still participating in their 60's.  

I've been coaching Special Olympics since I was 15 years old, and I've been coaching this bowling team for more than 8 years now. It's truly the best thing I've done with my life and I love my athletes like family.  I encourage anyone and everyone to get out there and volunteer - if not Special Olympics, then something else. Believe me when I say my athletes have taught me much more about life than I could ever teach them. They're my inspiration.


----------



## cheidel

missmetal said:


> View attachment 3423768
> 
> Riding back in my husband's car from my first dinner with the new LV


Beautiful, lovely color!


----------



## cheidel

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Picked this up today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425976


Congrats, very nice!


----------



## fyn72




----------



## Sandra.AT

FancyPants77 said:


> Beautiful bag and haircut . I love your charm on it too, very pretty color.





fyn72 said:


> Looks fantastic! Whoot. Woooooo! [emoji7]





frivofrugalista said:


> Wow! That was and still is a lot of beautiful hair! love the bag and outfit!




Thank you i never thought i would do that as i haven coloured my hair for 7-10 years and i haven't cut my hair more than 2 centimeter sfor 7 years hahaha and i never tried to light them up .. It was a spontanous decision as my husband said do something new with your hair and my haur was too long for me .. Sometimes the best ideas are coming from my husband .. He was also the reason why i started to buy lv bags


----------



## leooh

sneak peak for tomorrow when i can finally use it for my birthday[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## leooh

meanwhile miss eva goes to dinner with us tonight


----------



## Sandra.AT

Purseloco said:


> I bet you feel lighter!



Yes haha and it feels like i have short hair altough it's still long haha


----------



## Born4thjuly

missmetal said:


> View attachment 3423768
> 
> Riding back in my husband's car from my first dinner with the new LV


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## fabuleux

Today I am using the Monogram V tote from the SS15 Men's runway show. Such a wonderful summer companion!


----------



## Caspin22

fabuleux said:


> Today I am using the Monogram V tote from the SS15 Men's runway show. Such a wonderful summer companion!
> View attachment 3426568



Doesn't suit you at all!  Send it to me and I'll make good use of it!!  

In all seriousness, though, it's gorgeous...I've never seen it before!!


----------



## cheidel

fyn72 said:


> View attachment 3426329


Beautiful bag, and looks great on you!


----------



## cheidel

fabuleux said:


> Today I am using the Monogram V tote from the SS15 Men's runway show. Such a wonderful summer companion!
> View attachment 3426568


Fabulous, love it!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Miss NF GM enjoying her favorite riding seat with 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
    pouchette peeking from inside, heading to the Mall.


----------



## breeze22

It's been a long time since I last used this bag. Finally getting some action today!


----------



## just1morelv

My hands-free companion as I hit the Nordstrom Anniversary sale this weekend.


----------



## just1morelv

Oops, my companion today


----------



## mrscurvy

Brea PM in Magenta [emoji179]


----------



## FancyPants77

mrscurvy said:


> Brea PM in Magenta [emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426973


Looks great on you! Beautiful pop of color, and love the bag charm


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Miss NF GM enjoying her favorite riding seat with pouchette peeking from inside, heading to the Mall. [emoji14]



I love how the Evasion pochette peeks out from your NF!


----------



## Lbellep

mrscurvy said:


> Brea PM in Magenta [emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426973


Love this!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love how the Evasion pochette peeks out from your NF!


Thank you! [emoji4] 

Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Venessa84

Getting ready to go home after a nice long weekend at the beach


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Out shopping today at Target with Neverfull


----------



## nesia69

My Retiro with me at Work.





mrscurvy said:


> Brea PM in Magenta [emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426973



Beautiful bag ❤️


----------



## jszkat

Going out with Speedy B25 DA. Casual Sunday


----------



## leooh

It's already the start of Tuesday here... but i have shopping planned for this afternoon! can't wait[emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

leooh said:


> View attachment 3428002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's already the start of Tuesday here... but i have shopping planned for this afternoon! can't wait[emoji4]



Beautiful bag and I love fuschia with black/white!


----------



## leooh

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag and I love fuschia with black/white!



thanks dear


----------



## AndreaM99

Today with my Metis in Aurore. First I was not very excited about this color...now I completely love it! Well, this is how it goes and I am sure I am not the only one.


----------



## biggu

Monday I play


----------



## rubypurple

Waiting for my flight~


----------



## Sandra.AT

rubypurple said:


> Waiting for my flight~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428245



Where are you flying?


----------



## italianlolita

SpeedyJC said:


> About to head out with my shimmer halo. I just realized that it matches my new cell phone case, how funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398163



I am so in love with this bag! Do you have a faux fur pom attached?


----------



## LuxMommy

jszkat said:


> Going out with Speedy B25 DA. Casual Sunday
> View attachment 3427951


I love the DA against the pink and the matching belt!


----------



## jszkat

LuxMommy said:


> I love the DA against the pink and the matching belt!



Thank you, DA looks great with pastel colours. I love this print, however not wearing it with denim jeans limits the occasions for me to wear DA bags. Regardless still loving it


----------



## SpeedyJC

italianlolita said:


> I am so in love with this bag! Do you have a faux fur pom attached?



Hi, the tassel comes as part of the bag. This bag is an LE from the Fall/Winter 2008 collection, this is an ad LV did for it.


----------



## litchi

ninakt said:


> View attachment 3419316
> 
> Them old ladies wanted some sunshine[emoji295]️


Need a  LOVE  button for this gorgeous photo!


----------



## FancyPants77

leooh said:


> View attachment 3428002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's already the start of Tuesday here... but i have shopping planned for this afternoon! can't wait[emoji4]


This is one of the most beautiful empreinte colors released thus far. I just adore it. It looks stunning on you!


----------



## rubypurple

Sandra.AT said:


> Where are you flying?


Singapore~


----------



## leooh

rubypurple said:


> Singapore~



welcome![emoji322][emoji253][emoji484]have a singapore sling!


----------



## jszkat

Speedy B25 DA coming with me to the office today.


----------



## Tayyyraee

Odeon pm, my boyfriend, and I at Harrahs Casino in Lake Tahoe this past weekend


----------



## Sandra.AT

rubypurple said:


> Singapore~



Have a nice trip.. I'm also considering to fly there next year


----------



## Sandra.AT

jszkat said:


> Speedy B25 DA coming with me to the office today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429456


i love this look.. looks great on you


----------



## Cogmarks

lvlouis said:


> View attachment 3386926
> 
> 
> 2nd day using her. In love with this wallet!!


Which wallet is that?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Me and my new MM Neverful going to work..  Panda charm attached too!


----------



## luckyseven01

My vintage randonnee stowed under the seat in front of me. Made for travel!


----------



## leooh

luckyseven01 said:


> My vintage randonnee stowed under the seat in front of me. Made for travel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429726



I'm in awe of the vintage vachetta[emoji1320]


----------



## jszkat

Sandra.AT said:


> i love this look.. looks great on you



Thanks, Sandra. With my 160cm, Speedy B25 is the best size for me. I also love that it can be worn both casual and dressed up


----------



## cheidel

Ukpandagirl said:


> View attachment 3429682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my new MM Neverful going to work..  Panda charm attached too!


Very pretty, and the panda charm is perfect!


----------



## clu13

Grocery shopping


----------



## aimeng

Just received the Chess Bandeau...love it


----------



## Allshinythings

Hanging out with my favorite mm.


----------



## Tayyyraee

Just hanging out


----------



## LuxMomOf3

Waiting for hubby to get done shopping at Ikea


----------



## leooh

LuxMomOf3 said:


> Waiting for hubby to get done shopping at Ikea



the Rb goes with your pandora charm!


----------



## Agg0727

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Out shopping today at Target with Neverfull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427668



Was yours made in the USA?


----------



## Sandra.AT

jszkat said:


> Thanks, Sandra. With my 160cm, Speedy B25 is the best size for me. I also love that it can be worn both casual and dressed up


me too I have the mono b25 and I´m eying also the DE b25


----------



## Aoifs

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3430063
> 
> 
> Grocery shopping


I love that in the US you have cup holders in your shopping trolleys [emoji1] so funny!

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## paula3boys

Aoifs said:


> I love that in the US you have cup holders in your shopping trolleys [emoji1] so funny!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



Grocery stores in my state all seem to have a Starbucks inside so we need somewhere to hold the cup lol


----------



## Donauwaller

Waiting with PM at the dentist for my son to get through his prophylaxis


----------



## LuxMomOf3

leooh said:


> the Rb goes with your pandora charm!




 Thank you. The rb reflects on my silver charm it made it look like its pink!


----------



## Sandra.AT

At work with my Speedy b25


----------



## italianlolita

SpeedyJC said:


> Hi, the tassel comes as part of the bag. This bag is an LE from the Fall/Winter 2008 collection, this is an ad LV did for it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428890



 That's the next bag on my list! Is yours silver or peach?


----------



## SpeedyJC

italianlolita said:


> That's the next bag on my list! Is yours silver or peach?



Its the silver one, I am in love with anything that is silver and glitters! This bag can be a bit of a rare find so definitely keep your eyes open for it. Also I recommend only getting it preowned in "excellent" or "like new"  condition because it such a beautiful bag you definitely  do not want any issues like marks, scuffs, being abit dirty or dried leather. When I got this bag it still had the protective lv blue plastic on the hardware so I was pretty happy to say the least. If you want me to post any modeling pics or more pics of the bag let me know.


----------



## BrittanyFratello

Kickchic said:


> All my "in action" pics are at work. I guess I have to keep working to feed my LV addiction. DG Agenda at work...
> View attachment 3384742


This is stunning, love being organized and chic


----------



## BrittanyFratello

Zucnarf said:


> In love with Capu bb


Cute outfit


----------



## BrittanyFratello

elrtati said:


> View attachment 3386224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My alma bb and french wallet both damier ebene ❤️❤️


Gorgeous alma bb and french wallet !!


----------



## Zucnarf

BrittanyFratello said:


> Cute outfit



Thank you dear!


----------



## BrittanyFratello

lvlouis said:


> View attachment 3386926
> 
> 
> 2nd day using her. In love with this wallet!!


  Really like the pink button


----------



## BrittanyFratello

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3387781


This bag is fabulous


----------



## BrittanyFratello

Christis said:


> View attachment 3389241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny day so I broke out the Damier Azur.


The scarf and bag go perfect together


----------



## BrittanyFratello

shaezie said:


> My damier ebene soho backpack and I in Bournemouth.


Adorable back pack


----------



## leooh

feeling pink [emoji178]


----------



## Iamminda

leooh said:


> View attachment 3431460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feeling pink [emoji178]



Swoon, love them both.  Is that a pomme D'Amour keyholder?  I love and need that color.


----------



## leooh

Iamminda said:


> Swoon, love them both.  Is that a pomme D'Amour keyholder?  I love and need that color.



thanks dear, its actually rose indien...
i would love a pomme d amour!


----------



## gilson854

Speedy Amazon on way to get my hair done [emoji5][emoji108] day off yay!


----------



## LuxMomOf3

Travelling with my babies!


----------



## leooh

I'll have to report early to work at 7.30am on a Saturday morning tomorrow... but at least I have my LVoelies to keep me company[emoji4]


----------



## Rose71

Sandra.AT said:


> At work with my Speedy b25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430792


Your dress looks so goodand with the cute speedy b perfect


----------



## clu13

paula3boys said:


> Grocery stores in my state all seem to have a Starbucks inside so we need somewhere to hold the cup lol



The other store I like has a full service wine bar - I wish there was a wine glass holder on the cart!


----------



## Vancang

Ready to leave....speedy V grenade


----------



## biggu

Ready to go


----------



## Sandra.AT

Rose71 said:


> Your dress looks so goodand with the cute speedy b perfect



Thank you [emoji12][emoji13]


----------



## Yuki85

Enjoying my late lunch [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## jszkat

Casual Saturday with my Palermo.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going shopping with my turenne pm


----------



## Ladyzee16

Mono Speedy 30 with Laduree Charm
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## momof3boyz

Sandra.AT said:


> Going shopping with my turenne pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432806


Very pretty bag and outfit !!!  May I ask , how tall are you ? I was considering the Mazarine PM and i think its about the size of the turenne PM


----------



## mina1982

While waiting for my husband to get ready for our date night.


----------



## jszkat

I wanted to show you the difference of patina on my mono bags. I have the Palermo for 2 years now, but I carry her seldom.  Meanwhile, I have the Neverfull for only 2 months, I even took her with me on my 2 weeks family holiday. I am wiping the Neverfull's vachette with the wet white clothes in every two weeks. By now it has a darker vachetta than the Palermo.


----------



## biggu

Epi X Louboutin


----------



## Sandra.AT

momof3boyz said:


> Very pretty bag and outfit !!!  May I ask , how tall are you ? I was considering the Mazarine PM and i think its about the size of the turenne PM



Thank you[emoji1][emoji2] the mazarine is lthe same size like my siena pm so this size fits also to my height..i'm 170 cm .. I don't know the US height..
Mazarine pm is such a beautiful bag


----------



## leooh

I'm obsessed with empriente....


----------



## biggu

Sammy James said:


> Love it


Thank youuu


----------



## Donauwaller

leooh said:


> View attachment 3433623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm obsessed with empriente....



I'm so with you on that [emoji7]!
Is the clés in raisin? Gorgeous colours, I wish we would get more colour choices for slgs here in Europe....


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Cerises Speedy to lunch today.


----------



## leooh

Donauwaller said:


> I'm so with you on that [emoji7]!
> Is the clés in raisin? Gorgeous colours, I wish we would get more colour choices for slgs here in Europe....



the cles is in grape... somehow i can't photograph both colours properly


----------



## cyuen

Use my Alma BB today


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

cyuen said:


> Use my Alma BB today
> 
> View attachment 3434090



Beautiful [emoji4]


----------



## Donauwaller

There's seven years of sun, weather, life, love between the two vaccettas [emoji2]


----------



## mina1982

cyuen said:


> Use my Alma BB today
> 
> View attachment 3434090



Is your Alma in carmine? Love the bag Charm!


----------



## biggu




----------



## frivofrugalista

biggu said:


> View attachment 3434603
> View attachment 3434603
> View attachment 3434604



Love the look, is it at Colette by chance?


----------



## deb68nc

Finally found a camo heart charm (it took forever to find one in good condition without scratches) for my Pallas bb


----------



## biggu

frivofrugalista said:


> Love the look, is it at Colette by chance?


lol yes thats at collette, you are good.


----------



## frivofrugalista

biggu said:


> lol yes thats at collette, you are good.



Haha! Love the decor of that place, hope you had fun[emoji4]


----------



## happyflower1

Thanks to LVoe4DB for inspiring me [emoji324]!
I just got my chain for my mini [emoji322]
Perfect for carefree summer outings.
Now I want to get it in DE...ugh [emoji849]
Will the addiction ever end?? [emoji848]


----------



## atelierforward

cyuen said:


> Use my Alma BB today
> 
> View attachment 3434090


Beautiful!


----------



## kef2

AndreaM99 said:


> Today with my Metis in Aurore. First I was not very excited about this color...now I completely love it! Well, this is how it goes and I am sure I am not the only one.


I so wish I'd got a Metis in Empriente, it's beautiful !


----------



## LVoe4DB

happyflower1 said:


> Thanks to LVoe4DB for inspiring me [emoji324]!
> I just got my chain for my mini [emoji322]
> Perfect for carefree summer outings.
> Now I want to get it in DE...ugh [emoji849]
> Will the addiction ever end?? [emoji848]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434766


Wow, I love that picture [emoji177] That new chain strap looks perfect on you. And in my own humble personal experience the addiction does never end... Any time I buy something I'm sooo happy, but then some other item comes up and I cannot stop thinking about it until it's mine... 
It's a good thing the mini pochettes aren't that pricy [emoji8]


----------



## mtfuji

Taking out this new baby my reverse monogram Palm Springs mini backpack on a shopping trip.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

My two LVs that are in heavy rotation right now.

Delightfull MM RB DA and Pochette Metis


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Came back from a 4 day getaway to Chicago!


----------



## Donauwaller

Sitting at an italian ice cream parlour, waiting for the sudden down pour to stop. Not because of the bag - I forgot my umbrella [emoji41][emoji944][emoji949]


----------



## May Loh

happyflower1 said:


> Thanks to LVoe4DB for inspiring me [emoji324]!
> I just got my chain for my mini [emoji322]
> Perfect for carefree summer outings.
> Now I want to get it in DE...ugh [emoji849]
> Will the addiction ever end?? [emoji848]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434766



Hi, what chain this? I can use this for my epi honfleur! TIA!


----------



## Purseloco

TAZxSPIN said:


> Came back from a 4 day getaway to Chicago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435544
> View attachment 3435544


Really Beautiful Bag!


----------



## dolly_55

My Artsy waiting with me at the doctors office[emoji4] Loving her light patina[emoji7]


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Purseloco said:


> Really Beautiful Bag!


Thank you!


----------



## leooh

needed to be light at work today..


----------



## Haute Addiction

happyflower1 said:


> Thanks to LVoe4DB for inspiring me [emoji324]!
> I just got my chain for my mini [emoji322]
> Perfect for carefree summer outings.
> Now I want to get it in DE...ugh [emoji849]
> Will the addiction ever end?? [emoji848]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434766


Hello happyflower1!  I am loving the whole look.  Could you tell me where I can get a long cross body chain just like yours?  I need one for my Mono mini Pochette too  TIA Have a great day !


----------



## happyflower1

Haute Addiction said:


> Hello happyflower1!  I am loving the whole look.  Could you tell me where I can get a long cross body chain just like yours?  I need one for my Mono mini Pochette too  TIA Have a great day !



Hi there ! 
I got mine through Amazon .
Look under purse chains and the seller is 
K-craft .  
Everyone seems to to get them off of eBay as well ( same seller). 

I'm very pleased w/ my purchase [emoji175]
It was even delivered sooner than the estimated date!

I got a few , but this is the one I have in the pic


----------



## happyflower1

May Loh said:


> Hi, what chain this? I can use this for my epi honfleur! TIA!



I'm sorry but I don't know if u can use it???


Maybe though... If u buy a long enough one and just connect the two ends together[emoji848] ??? That could possibly work??? Idk [emoji51]

Maybe some one here can chime in??


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going to work with my Mews
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3437014


----------



## leooh

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to work with my Mews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437014



love your whole outfit!


----------



## Sandra.AT

leooh said:


> love your whole outfit!


Thank you


----------



## May Loh

happyflower1 said:


> I'm sorry but I don't know if u can use it???
> 
> 
> Maybe though... If u buy a long enough one and just connect the two ends together[emoji848] ??? That could possibly work??? Idk [emoji51]
> 
> Maybe some one here can chime in??



Thanks for the reply! Combining 2 chains is a great idea! Thought it was an original chain from LV!


----------



## Pavla

Me and my vernis Alma PM today [emoji7]


----------



## Pavla

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> My two LVs that are in heavy rotation right now.
> 
> Delightfull MM RB DA and Pochette Metis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435392


Beautiful picture


----------



## Pavla

jszkat said:


> I wanted to show you the difference of patina on my mono bags. I have the Palermo for 2 years now, but I carry her seldom.  Meanwhile, I have the Neverfull for only 2 months, I even took her with me on my 2 weeks family holiday. I am wiping the Neverfull's vachette with the wet white clothes in every two weeks. By now it has a darker vachetta than the Palermo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433106
> View attachment 3433107


Both bags are beautiful!


----------



## Pavla

leooh said:


> View attachment 3433623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm obsessed with empriente....


Lovely colors!!


----------



## Akhira

Me & Neverfull MM going shopping


----------



## Haute Addiction

happyflower1 said:


> Hi there !
> I got mine through Amazon .
> Look under purse chains and the seller is
> K-craft .
> Everyone seems to to get them off of eBay as well ( same seller).
> 
> I'm very pleased w/ my purchase [emoji175]
> It was even delivered sooner than the estimated date!
> 
> I got a few , but this is the one I have in the pic
> 
> View attachment 3437009



Thanks so much for the speedy reply!  Pun intended    Is the 125cm one the one that you are wearing?  If so, then that's the one I want.  I don't know if it will be too long on me though.  I am 5'4" for reference.  How tall are you if you don't mind me asking?  I want to get an idea of how it will look on me . TIA. I really appreciate it!


----------



## happyflower1

Haute Addiction said:


> Thanks so much for the speedy reply!  Pun intended    Is the 125cm one the one that you are wearing?  If so, then that's the one I want.  I don't know if it will be too long on me though.  I am 5'4" for reference.  How tall are you if you don't mind me asking?  I want to get an idea of how it will look on me . TIA. I really appreciate it!



Yes, that's the one I purchased for my mini (125cm ) 5mm in width.
I'm also 5'4 ! [emoji4]

I also purchased 110 cm for my regular pochette nm. FYI... The 125cm is too long for it .


----------



## Haute Addiction

happyflower1 said:


> Yes, that's the one I purchased for my mini (125cm ) 5mm in width.
> I'm also 5'4 ! [emoji4]
> 
> I also purchased 110 cm for my regular pochette nm. FYI... The 125cm is too long for it .



Thanks so much for the info!  You made my day   Have a great one!  Haute


----------



## paula3boys

Akhira said:


> View attachment 3437309
> 
> Me & Neverfull MM going shopping



Love that lipstick color!


----------



## leooh

Pavla said:


> Me and my vernis Alma PM today [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437274



so chic...I never knew dark vernis can look so good with white![emoji106]


----------



## leooh

Akhira said:


> View attachment 3437309
> 
> Me & Neverfull MM going shopping



you look beautiful!enjoy your shopping!


----------



## FancyPants77

Akhira said:


> View attachment 3437309
> 
> Me & Neverfull MM going shopping


Beautiful photo and bag!


----------



## love2learn

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to work with my Mews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437014


Your whole outfit with your Mews looks so cute and perfect!


----------



## love2learn

Pavla said:


> Me and my vernis Alma PM today [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437274


It's been so long Pavla  You still look so chic!


----------



## love2learn

Akhira said:


> View attachment 3437309
> 
> Me & Neverfull MM going shopping


Beautiful selfie!


----------



## happyflower1

Haute Addiction said:


> Thanks so much for the info!  You made my day   Have a great one!  Haute



[emoji1360][emoji8][emoji324]


----------



## ildera5

biggu said:


> View attachment 3434603
> View attachment 3434603
> View attachment 3434604


Yay for Toronto .  Where is that gorgeous eatery / restaurant?


----------



## Sandra.AT

love2learn said:


> Your whole outfit with your Mews looks so cute and perfect!


Thank you so much


----------



## chryssa33

Drinking coffee at Lesvos island in Greece with the company my speedy DA 25...


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

Its early in the morning cold and rainy... But my Neverfull gives every outfit and day a warm touch....


----------



## Donauwaller

alexahoffmann@m said:


> View attachment 3437795
> 
> 
> Its early in the morning cold and rainy... But my Neverfull gives every outfit and day a warm touch....



You look great!! Übles Wetter, gell? [emoji167][emoji943][emoji299]️


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

Donauwaller said:


> You look great!! Übles Wetter, gell? [emoji167][emoji943][emoji299]️



Ja total!![emoji13][emoji23] ich danke dir!


----------



## Sandra.AT

alexahoffmann@m said:


> View attachment 3437795
> 
> 
> Its early in the morning cold and rainy... But my Neverfull gives every outfit and day a warm touch....


are you going out with your neverfull in the rain? Aren´t you afraid of water spots or does the umbrella protect the vachetta parts good enough?


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

Sandra.AT said:


> are you going out with your neverfull in the rain? Aren´t you afraid of water spots or does the umbrella protect the vachetta parts good enough?



This picture was after the rain... At first it was only cold and then it began to rain... I had no umbrella with me. ( yes the umbrella protects the parts if its not too windy).
My neverfull is now 7 years old and a she saw a lot of rain. No spots yet... She is a workhorse...
But in winter when its really rainy or snowy then iam using my DE pieces with zipper. And an umbrella if i have one with me...[emoji4]


----------



## Sandra.AT

alexahoffmann@m said:


> This picture was after the rain... At first it was only cold and the it began to rain...
> My neverfull is now 7 years old and a she saw a lot of rain. No spots yet... She is a workhorse...
> But in winter when its really rainy or snowy then iam using my DE pieces with zipper. And an umbrella if i have one with me...[emoji4]


wow 7 years old and no water spots?  how is that possible if she saw a lot of rain? are you protecting it with something or is is because it has already a honey patina?.. the rain is also coming to vienna in 1-3 hours and I have my speedy b25 mono with me but I always have some bags with me where i can put it in and an umbrella at work just in case so I hope nothing happens
( it´s the first time and she is new) I´m wondering if i``m be able to wear my vachetta bags in the rain in a couple of years once they will get a honey patina


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

I dont now. Maybe when the vachette starts to be older than its more resistant? In the beginnig i was also careful but then it happens... The weather in Berlin is also  unpredictable...

Oh the speedy b in 25 is such a beauty! She is on my wishlist! I have the speedy 30 in DE and using her a lot!
Wish you a rainfree day with your speedy


----------



## MJDaisy

my Mews at work with me today!! Have been neglecting this baby a little bit this summer but now that fall is approaching I decided to break her out ! so in love.


----------



## Katie2324

My beautiful scarf and NF pochette


----------



## Katie2324




----------



## SnowWhite92

Katie2324 said:


> View attachment 3437923



Ah! I was there last week. It's an amazing tour. Hope you enjoy! [emoji16]


----------



## Trudysmom

On my way out to lunch today.


----------



## Venessa84

Date night with DH and V Pochette 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And look at the beautiful rainbow!


----------



## atelierforward

Pavla said:


> Me and my vernis Alma PM today [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437274


Great look!


----------



## luv2bling

Venessa84 said:


> Date night with DH and V Pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438276
> 
> 
> And look at the beautiful rainbow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438278


Two beautiful rainbows of color!


----------



## Donauwaller

Trudysmom said:


> On my way out to lunch today.



Compliments your outfit perfectly [emoji1360]


----------



## Donauwaller

Three beauties taking a rest from our walk.
Two of them had a swim, so not perfectly groomed [emoji6].


----------



## Shoppinmel

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3437873
> 
> 
> my Mews at work with me today!! Have been neglecting this baby a little bit this summer but now that fall is approaching I decided to break her out ! so in love.



Love your shades. Who makes them?


----------



## ai5hah

Waiting for my dinner with my favourite mm!!


----------



## Katie2324

SnowWhite92 said:


> Ah! I was there last week. It's an amazing tour. Hope you enjoy! [emoji16]


It was my dream!I'm a big fan of HP, so I really enjoyed my time there!I hope you did too )


----------



## forever.elise

Road trip with Lulu and Artsy!


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3438877
> 
> Road trip with Lulu and Artsy!



Hiya Elise!!  Good to see you my Starbucks friend .   That blue looks great on you and your make up is done to perfection!  Have a great trip!   Maybe we will see some pics from your trip?


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Hiya Elise!!  Good to see you my Starbucks friend .   That blue looks great on you and your make up is done to perfection!  Have a great trip!   Maybe we will see some pics from your trip?



Hi my sweet friend[emoji173]️ You are too sweet! I have been so absent all summer!!! The road trip is actually to my niece's 13th birthday party, about 2 hours away. Not sure how exciting those pictures will be[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] It is REALLY hard to shop for a 13 year old! I got her a BCBG mini backpack...I have no idea if she will like it?!?!


----------



## vanluna

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3438877
> 
> Road trip with Lulu and Artsy!


I love your make up!!!!!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

I went with my new speedy b25 which i bought today to the cinema and she had also her own seat i'm glad i bought my second speedy as i love this style so much [emoji2][emoji1][emoji13]


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

TAZxSPIN said:


> Came back from a 4 day getaway to Chicago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435544
> View attachment 3435544



Looks great, especially for business use! 

Love how you've accessorized it too


----------



## love2learn

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3437873
> 
> 
> my Mews at work with me today!! Have been neglecting this baby a little bit this summer but now that fall is approaching I decided to break her out ! so in love.


Mews is such a gorgeous bag!  Love your sunglasses!!  So hip!


----------



## love2learn

Katie2324 said:


> View attachment 3437923


Your Alma BB looks great!  I bet you had a great time at Harry Potter


----------



## love2learn

Trudysmom said:


> On my way out to lunch today.


Your charm looks so good on your PM


----------



## love2learn

Donauwaller said:


> Three beauties taking a rest from our walk.
> Two of them had a swim, so not perfectly groomed [emoji6].
> View attachment 3438623


Cute picture!  They look tired after their swim


----------



## love2learn

ai5hah said:


> View attachment 3438821
> 
> 
> Waiting for my dinner with my favourite mm!!


Such a beauty!!


----------



## love2learn

Sandra.AT said:


> I went with my new speedy b25 which i bought today to the cinema and she had also her own seat i'm glad i bought my second speedy as i love this style so much [emoji2][emoji1][emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439021
> View attachment 3439022


Looks great with your outfit!  Glad she got her own seat!  I'm always afraid my LV would have to sit on the floor so I just can't do it


----------



## love2learn

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3438877
> 
> Road trip with Lulu and Artsy!


Lulu and your Artsy have similar coloring going on!  They really look great together!!


----------



## lovebags1

just1morelv said:


> Oops, my companion today


Hi.  What is the slg you have with your bag?  Super cute!


----------



## LVoe4DB

Sandra.AT said:


> I went with my new speedy b25 which i bought today to the cinema and she had also her own seat i'm glad i bought my second speedy as i love this style so much [emoji2][emoji1][emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439021
> View attachment 3439022


Congrats to your new bag, it looks perfect on you [emoji177] 
Also we're bag twins now [emoji8]  And I absolutely love my Speedy B25, it's just the perfect size and worry-free for all weather [emoji178]
Funny that she had her own seat - I'd have done the same to keep her safe [emoji173]


----------



## Katie2324

love2learn said:


> Your Alma BB looks great!  I bet you had a great time at Harry Potter


Thank you  I loved it!


----------



## Katie2324

My NF keeps me company while waiting for flight


----------



## MJDaisy

Shoppinmel said:


> Love your shades. Who makes them?



thanks. they're actually cheapies off of amazon. Merry's is the brand and they were only $12 lol


----------



## L4lou

Mum's neverfull & my speedy before we headed out to lunch


----------



## Designervintage

On our way to visit a lovely baby boy [emoji7]


----------



## Inezrofr

With my Alma from 1998.. Old lady


----------



## annie1232

using an old speedy for drinks with friends. A timeless bag in my opinion. X


----------



## Sandra.AT

drinking an oreo shake with a friend and our lv bags at coffeeshop company .. Siena pm & Neverfull mm .. Everybody has a seat [emoji13][emoji2]


----------



## Sandra.AT

LVoe4DB said:


> Congrats to your new bag, it looks perfect on you [emoji177]
> Also we're bag twins now [emoji8]  And I absolutely love my Speedy B25, it's just the perfect size and worry-free for all weather [emoji178]
> Funny that she had her own seat - I'd have done the same to keep her safe [emoji173]


Thank you[emoji38] i planned to buy her for christmas but was afraid that there will be a price increase soon ( there are rumours about it and i don't know how much the prices will increase)

I love her too .. I like the size 25 and the strap option and i'm happy i have now a worry free bag ... Now i feel my lv collection is complete and i can rest a bit without thinking about my next purchase haha at least for this year


----------



## Sandra.AT

love2learn said:


> Looks great with your outfit!  Glad she got her own seat!  I'm always afraid my LV would have to sit on the floor so I just can't do it



Thank you i'm really happy to have her perfect size and worryfree i always look if i can find an own seat for my bags .. I don't like putting them on the floor and my husband has already been trained to look for a table with at least three free seats at a restaurant i was lucky that the seat next to me was free in the cinema


----------



## Shoppinmel

MJDaisy said:


> thanks. they're actually cheapies off of amazon. Merry's is the brand and they were only $12 lol



Cheapies are good as I tend to be tough on sunglasses so I don't spend much on mine either! I have a skinny face, are these frames kind of on the small side? Thanks!


----------



## Tayyyraee

Neverfull and I riding shotgun while DB takes us to the movies


----------



## Trudysmom

One of my Speedys with me today.


----------



## leooh

cluny coming to work today.... start of a new work week, feeling a little blue


----------



## leooh

a very LV kind of day, with a sprinkle of sunshine[emoji295]️


----------



## Iamminda

leooh said:


> View attachment 3439901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a very LV kind of day, with a sprinkle of sunshine[emoji295]️


Beautiful!


----------



## leooh

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!



thanks dear[emoji8]


----------



## biggu

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3437873
> 
> 
> my Mews at work with me today!! Have been neglecting this baby a little bit this summer but now that fall is approaching I decided to break her out ! so in love.


beautiful and is that gentel monster???


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## biggu

happy wife happy life


----------



## frivofrugalista

Mon mono speedy today for a tpf meet...


----------



## Donauwaller

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3440083
> 
> Mon mono speedy today for a tpf meet...



Love the blues [emoji170][emoji170]! So perfect for every season...


----------



## Firebird!

Me too, love the combo. Are the colours bleu clair and bleu marine?


----------



## frivofrugalista

Donauwaller said:


> Love the blues [emoji170][emoji170]! So perfect for every season...


Thank you[emoji170]


Firebird! said:


> Me too, love the combo. Are the colours bleu clair and bleu marine?


You got it!


----------



## anumus

Office look. I love black bags, but next one I get will be a bright color for sure.


----------



## Aoifs

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3440083
> 
> Mon mono speedy today for a tpf meet...


Love his combo. 

I had the funniest experience at a restaurant on friday with my husband. I was carrying my Chanel GST and the girl on the next table was carrying a Speedy B30 DE which is my everyday bag. We got chatting about our shared love of bags. It was like an informal TPF meeting! [emoji1] we should have TPF bag charms so we can identify each other around the world! 

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frivofrugalista

Aoifs said:


> Love his combo.
> 
> I had the funniest experience at a restaurant on friday with my husband. I was carrying my Chanel GST and the girl on the next table was carrying a Speedy B30 DE which is my everyday bag. We got chatting about our shared love of bags. It was like an informal TPF meeting! [emoji1] we should have TPF bag charms so we can identify each other around the world!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



Hahahaha that will be the best thing ever![emoji170]


----------



## MJDaisy

Shoppinmel said:


> Cheapies are good as I tend to be tough on sunglasses so I don't spend much on mine either! I have a skinny face, are these frames kind of on the small side? Thanks!


hmm I actually think they're a bit on the large side! I'm not sure they would work on a really skinny face! they are a lot wider than my face and I rarely have that issue with sunnies !


----------



## MJDaisy

biggu said:


> beautiful and is that gentel monster???



thank you! no they're merrys! they were $12 on Amazon...cheapie brand !


----------



## elinda

Visiting an aquarium with my son and new Speedy Emp 25


----------



## Charelle

2babies said:


> View attachment 3406467


Where did you purchase? I have been searching for this bag, but cant seem to figure out if they are authentic.


----------



## jszkat

Going to the cinema with Speedy B25 DE.


----------



## FancyPants77

jszkat said:


> Going to the cinema with Speedy B25 DE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440438



Very pretty dress and bag!


----------



## MJDaisy

took my mews on a fun trip to homegoods with my DH. we had a $100 gift card. so much fun


----------



## leooh

montaigne mm in taupe with pink pom


----------



## Shoppinmel

MJDaisy said:


> hmm I actually think they're a bit on the large side! I'm not sure they would work on a really skinny face! they are a lot wider than my face and I rarely have that issue with sunnies !



Yeah I found a modeled pic on EBay and the measurements and figured out they'd be too big on my face. So bummed!


----------



## Iamminda

leooh said:


> View attachment 3440755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montaigne mm in taupe with pink pom



Love this one with the pink Pom!


----------



## leooh

Iamminda said:


> Love this one with the pink Pom!



thanks dear lamminda[emoji8]


----------



## honisnowy

Brought Ms. Neverful to work today with her new charm and her new bag insert that I need to set up.


----------



## Tygrrlilley

Traveling for work this week.


----------



## biggu

easy afternoon


----------



## cwool

honisnowy said:


> Brought Ms. Neverful to work today with her new charm and her new bag insert that I need to set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440935



Is this a NF GM? And what kind of bag insert is that? It looks flat like for papers, I'm interested [emoji6]! Thx


----------



## jszkat

FancyPants77 said:


> Very pretty dress and bag!



Thanks very much.

Let me share another pic
At first I was sceptical about Neverfulls, because so many people carry them. Owning two made me understand why it is such a popular bag.


----------



## absolutpink

jszkat said:


> Thanks very much.
> 
> Let me share another pic
> At first I was sceptical about Neverfulls, because so many people carry them. Owning two made me understand why it is such a popular bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441301



Looks great on you!

Question about what you said about owning a Neverfull... I'm 95% sure I'm getting one but I'm holding off because I'm still a little uncertain. What makes you love yours?


----------



## LVoeBenedicte

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Picked this up today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425976



Oh i love this soo much.. I neeed it


----------



## atelierforward

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3438877
> 
> Road trip with Lulu and Artsy!


Lulu is super adorable!! Oh and the artsy too.


----------



## honisnowy

cwool said:


> Is this a NF GM? And what kind of bag insert is that? It looks flat like for papers, I'm interested [emoji6]! Thx



It's an NF MM. I have a nylon bag insert. It looked flat in its plastic bag, but when I opened it, it had snaps that made the insert bigger. The insert has 10 pockets. I bought it for $15 from a store called "Happy Wahine". They have it on their website happywahine.com.


----------



## cwool

honisnowy said:


> It's an NF MM. I have a nylon bag insert. It looked flat in its plastic bag, but when I opened it, it had snaps that made the insert bigger. The insert has 10 pockets. I bought it for $15 from a store called "Happy Wahine". They have it on their website happywahine.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441749
> View attachment 3441750
> View attachment 3441751



Thanks for the details!


----------



## jszkat

Dots and squares....


----------



## anumus

honisnowy said:


> It's an NF MM. I have a nylon bag insert. It looked flat in its plastic bag, but when I opened it, it had snaps that made the insert bigger. The insert has 10 pockets. I bought it for $15 from a store called "Happy Wahine". They have it on their website happywahine.com.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441749
> View attachment 3441750
> View attachment 3441751



I am interested in finding new good bag organizers. Currently I am using for my larger bags an Insjö Saimaa model and I am quite happy with it. Would be nice to try some other brand as well.  What are other forum members using for LV? Shipping to northern Europe is a must 

Insjö bag in bag details here if anyone is interested 
http://insjo.com/

Mayme this question should be under some other topic...?


----------



## leooh

jszkat said:


> Dots and squares....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441759



love your pom pom!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going to work with my new speedy b25 and i don't have to worry about the weather and can still carry my favorite style ( lightweighted small bag which fits a lot and i can carry it handheld or on the shoulder with just the 2 pieces) perfect bag for work and after work .. I can see this will be my favorite bag


----------



## cwool

anumus said:


> I am interested in finding new good bag organizers. Currently I am using for my larger bags an Insjö Saimaa model and I am quite happy with it. Would be nice to try some other brand as well.  What are other forum members using for LV? Shipping to northern Europe is a must
> 
> Insjö bag in bag details here if anyone is interested
> http://insjo.com/
> 
> Mayme this question should be under some other topic...?



Try http://samorga.com. 
There's a thread here too called "Show your Samorga organizers" you can read.


----------



## jszkat

I


Sandra.AT said:


> Going to work with my new speedy b25 and i don't have to worry about the weather and can still carry my favorite style ( lightweighted small bag which fits a lot and i can carry it handheld or on the shoulder with just the 2 pieces) perfect bag for work and after work .. I can see this will be my favorite bag
> View attachment 3441864



It is my favourite too


----------



## Donauwaller

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to work with my new speedy b25 and i don't have to worry about the weather and can still carry my favorite style ( lightweighted small bag which fits a lot and i can carry it handheld or on the shoulder with just the 2 pieces) perfect bag for work and after work .. I can see this will be my favorite bag
> View attachment 3441864



A Speedy is always a perfect choice - I have five and that certainly isn't too many!! [emoji173]️[emoji1360][emoji7]


----------



## Donauwaller

What more do you need for relaxing on the beach [emoji41]?


----------



## ai5hah

At Lytham st Anne's with my favourite


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

With my Eva this evening...[emoji173]️[emoji76]


----------



## chloebagfreak

Aoifs said:


> Love his combo.
> 
> I had the funniest experience at a restaurant on friday with my husband. I was carrying my Chanel GST and the girl on the next table was carrying a Speedy B30 DE which is my everyday bag. We got chatting about our shared love of bags. It was like an informal TPF meeting! [emoji1] we should have TPF bag charms so we can identify each other around the world!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


We had them years ago. I wish I knew where mine was.  Search the threads for them and you might find a pic


----------



## fabuleux

In the wild!


----------



## Pickle123

Great  looking backpack. Is it heavy?


----------



## Miss World

My first Louis Vuitton bag chilling at work. I started with the classic monogram Speedy 30.

I was really tempted to buy the Speedy in the limited edition jungle monogram print. Maybe next one


----------



## Miss World

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3442410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the wild!


Love this backpack!! Great purchase!


----------



## Miss World

elinda said:


> View attachment 3440377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting an aquarium with my son and new Speedy Emp 25



Such a gorgeous bag, really considering buying this one


----------



## Miss World

Designervintage said:


> View attachment 3439530
> 
> 
> On our way to visit a lovely baby boy [emoji7]



 Looks so elegant! 



Inezrofr said:


> With my Alma from 1998.. Old lady
> 
> View attachment 3439554


 You look gorgeous as does the LV Alma.



annie1232 said:


> View attachment 3439555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using an old speedy for drinks with friends. A timeless bag in my opinion. X


Beautiful bag!


frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3440083
> 
> Mon mono speedy today for a tpf meet...


Love Mon monogram. How long did you have to wait for the bag to arrive to you after ordering? I was quoted 4 months waiting.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Out for Indian food tonight. Yum!!


----------



## fabuleux

Pickle123 said:


> Great  looking backpack. Is it heavy?


Not at all. Lots of pockets. Very comfortable.


----------



## fabuleux

Miss World said:


> Love this backpack!! Great purchase!


I have had since January 2015. It's one of my most used bags. A real work horse.


----------



## Miss World

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3442521
> 
> 
> Out for Indian food tonight. Yum!!


OMG Sooooo Beautiful Is it custom made or limited edition Speedy? Love the image and blue strip


----------



## Alcat34

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3442521
> 
> 
> Out for Indian food tonight. Yum!!



Fellow doctor who fan and OH MY GOD I love it. Gorgeous!!


----------



## WonderWoman76

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3442410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the wild!


So awesome. I wanted an LV backpack so bad when I was in college. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## WonderWoman76

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3442521
> 
> 
> Out for Indian food tonight. Yum!!


OMG! If they made one with the Enterprise from Star Trek, it would so be mine. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Miss World said:


> OMG Sooooo Beautiful Is it custom made or limited edition Speedy? Love the image and blue strip





Alcat34 said:


> Fellow doctor who fan and OH MY GOD I love it. Gorgeous!!





WonderWoman76 said:


> OMG! If they made one with the Enterprise from Star Trek, it would so be mine.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you! It's such a fun bag and I'm a big Dr Who fan. It was a huge Christmas surprise from my husband. He had the bag shipped from LV to Nick Taylor at Los Angeles Art House in LA. He and my husband came up with the design together, apparently.  It's always so fun to carry!


----------



## Dmurphy1

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3442410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the wild!


Beyond GORGEOUS !!!!  Enjoy it


----------



## Dmurphy1

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Thank you! It's such a fun bag and I'm a big Dr Who fan. It was a huge Christmas surprise from my husband. He had the bag shipped from LV to Nick Taylor at Los Angeles Art House in LA. He and my husband came up with the design together, apparently.  It's always so fun to carry!


Great idea and beautifully done !!! What a wonderful and thoughtful surprise from your husband !!


----------



## amstevens714

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Thank you! It's such a fun bag and I'm a big Dr Who fan. It was a huge Christmas surprise from my husband. He had the bag shipped from LV to Nick Taylor at Los Angeles Art House in LA. He and my husband came up with the design together, apparently.  It's always so fun to carry!



Ummmm... Your husband is amazing!

And I LOVE his bag (and I don't even know anything about dr who, lol) ! Thank you for sharing


----------



## MJDaisy

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Thank you! It's such a fun bag and I'm a big Dr Who fan. It was a huge Christmas surprise from my husband. He had the bag shipped from LV to Nick Taylor at Los Angeles Art House in LA. He and my husband came up with the design together, apparently.  It's always so fun to carry!



what a lovely and thoughtful husband you have!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Dmurphy1 said:


> Great idea and beautifully done !!! What a wonderful and thoughtful surprise from your husband !!





amstevens714 said:


> Ummmm... Your husband is amazing!
> 
> And I LOVE his bag (and I don't even know anything about dr who, lol) ! Thank you for sharing





MJDaisy said:


> what a lovely and thoughtful husband you have!



Thank you [emoji4] He's pretty amazing!! I'll show him these comments. [emoji6]


----------



## pennyrog

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3442521
> 
> 
> Out for Indian food tonight. Yum!!


Every time I see this bag, I get a small tinge of jealousy!
It's fantastic


----------



## fyn72

At work with Vintage Epi Biface


----------



## for3v3rz

Summer is over and fall is coming. Rocking my DE Speedy B 25.


----------



## reason24

Prepared to swim like Merman


----------



## Tulip2

Donauwaller said:


> Three beauties taking a rest from our walk.
> Two of them had a swim, so not perfectly groomed [emoji6].
> View attachment 3438623


Awe, love your little fur babies.  Your LV is beautiful too.  Such a great and versatile pochette.  Gotta love that DA!


----------



## Donauwaller

Tulip2 said:


> Awe, love your little fur babies.  Your LV is beautiful too.  Such a great and versatile pochette.  Gotta love that DA!



Thank you, how very sweet of you [emoji253][emoji253]!
I am a big fan of the Pochette Accessoires, have it in every canvas and use it every single day, either on its own or as organizer inside another bag.


----------



## Tulip2

Donauwaller said:


> Thank you, how very sweet of you [emoji253][emoji253]!
> I am a big fan of the Pochette Accessoires, have it in every canvas and use it every single day, either on its own or as organizer inside another bag.


Then you certainly get your monies worth out of those!  It's cool that you have it in every canvas!


----------



## Eray Dinc

I love my Michael Damier Graphite Backpack.

View media item 290
View media item 291
View media item 292
View media item 207


----------



## Dmurphy1

fyn72 said:


> At work with Vintage Epi Biface
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443553
> View attachment 3443554


Oh, I LOVE this bag !!!!!


----------



## monksmom

Gorgeous LV backpack  I love the Black trim with the LV Monogram, it's my absolutely favorite.


----------



## Aoifs

Handheld today for a trip to the cinema alone while i wait for my husband to have a 2 hour driving lesson. His test is in two weeks!

I had to take my new tassle off as the non stop rain was destroying it.







Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going shopping with my speedy b25 [emoji173]️


----------



## Donauwaller

Few hours of sun, so quickly getting out my Delightful DA [emoji274]


----------



## luv2bling

Aoifs said:


> Love his combo.
> 
> I had the funniest experience at a restaurant on friday with my husband. I was carrying my Chanel GST and the girl on the next table was carrying a Speedy B30 DE which is my everyday bag. We got chatting about our shared love of bags. It was like an informal TPF meeting! [emoji1] we should have TPF bag charms so we can identify each other around the world!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app





chloebagfreak said:


> We had them years ago. I wish I knew where mine was.  Search the threads for them and you might find a pic



Oohh - having a tpf charm would be awesome and considering the popularity of charms now, It would be an opportune time to offer and have a tpf charm. @Megs  and @Vlad , any possibility of offering tpf charms again?


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

With my Eva on the way to a Musical in Hamburg.


----------



## dekora

Sandra.AT said:


> Going shopping with my speedy b25 [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444683



Hi hi how did u manage to shorten the strap? Mine is so long even when I adjust it to the shortest [emoji51]


----------



## Sandra.AT

dekora said:


> Hi hi how did u manage to shorten the strap? Mine is so long even when I adjust it to the shortest [emoji51]



Even when you have just the two straps on? I put the extention away and use only the two straps


----------



## Grandmommie

alexahoffmann@m said:


> View attachment 3444686
> 
> With my Eva on the way to a Musical in Hamburg.


I love the black....I have the monogram and I think the black is next on my wish list.


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

Grandmommie said:


> I love the black....I have the monogram and I think the black is next on my wish list.



How do you like the monogram? I was also not sure which one i have to take.... But i have the favorite MM in Mono... So i take the Ebene for the Eva


----------



## litchi

Loving all the Speedys here and the LVs on trips!   Safe travels all!


----------



## reason24

alexahoffmann@m said:


> View attachment 3444686
> 
> With my Eva on the way to a Musical in Hamburg.


This bag is authentic?


----------



## Sandra.AT

reason24 said:


> This bag is authentic?



I'm not the person who you asked but i'm sure it is original... Why do you think it is not? It's not black if you think that.. it's the ebene print but the picture is dark...Nobody would try to post here fakes.. That would be silly !!


----------



## Aoifs

chloebagfreak said:


> We had them years ago. I wish I knew where mine was.  Search the threads for them and you might find a pic



No way! I'll do a search. What a great idea. I would definitely buy one.


----------



## reason24

Sandra.AT said:


> I'm not the person who you asked but i'm sure it is original... Why do you think it is not? It's not black if you think that.. it's the ebene print but the picture is dark...Nobody would try to post here fakes.. That would be silly !!


aaa ok , because this model does not exist in graphite


----------



## paula3boys

luv2bling said:


> Oohh - having a tpf charm would be awesome and considering the popularity of charms now, It would be an opportune time to offer and have a tpf charm. @Megs  and @Vlad , any possibility of offering tpf charms again?



It was through an outside person that sold them. I still have mine too


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

reason24 said:


> This bag is authentic?



Yes, why do you think its not?


----------



## reason24

alexahoffmann@m said:


> Yes, why do you think its not?


I seemed black ( graphite)


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

reason24 said:


> I seemed black ( graphite)



No it is the Damiere Ebene print:


----------



## reason24

alexahoffmann@m said:


> No it is the Damiere Ebene print:
> View attachment 3445003
> View attachment 3445004


----------



## 19flowers

alexahoffmann@m said:


> No it is the Damiere Ebene print:
> View attachment 3445003
> View attachment 3445004



looks great on you!


----------



## love2learn

My emp Infini Speedy 25 in her pretty green chair while we ate delicious Mexican food for lunch[emoji4].  Had my zippy wallet in beautiful blueberry peeking out to hopefully help my speedy look her beautiful navy color and not black, but oh well.  That's what makes Infini such a great color.  It can look both!!


----------



## FancyPants77

love2learn said:


> My emp Infini Speedy 25 in her pretty green chair while we ate delicious Mexican food for lunch[emoji4].  Had my zippy wallet in beautiful blueberry peeking out to hopefully help my speedy look her beautiful navy color and not black, but oh well.  That's what makes Infini such a great color.  It can look both!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445222



Gorgeous! Old model speedy is my favorite bag . So beautiful with the Epi blue wallet.


----------



## dekora

Sandra.AT said:


> Even when you have just the two straps on? I put the extention away and use only the two straps



Thanks Sandra. AT- I go and take s closer look!


----------



## luv2bling

paula3boys said:


> It was through an outside person that sold them. I still have mine too


@paula3boys - thanks for the reply. Would you mind posting a picture of the charm?  Thinking of IP with regards to the tpf name, I just assumed the charms were Megs and Vlad since they are tpf owners.  Thanks for


----------



## fyn72

with DE Eva [emoji173]️


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

19flowers said:


> looks great on you!



Thank you![emoji4]


----------



## leooh

changing out of usual trio to small boy... quite a bit of downsizing to do


----------



## Donauwaller

leooh said:


> View attachment 3445453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changing out of usual trio to small boy... quite a bit of downsizing to do



Lovely combo [emoji170]- does the mini pochette really fit??


----------



## leooh

Donauwaller said:


> Lovely combo [emoji170]- does the mini pochette really fit??



it will fit but takes up too much space. i'm currently trying to find a nice card case to put inside[emoji16]


----------



## gilson854

alexahoffmann@m said:


> No it is the Damiere Ebene print:
> View attachment 3445003
> View attachment 3445004



 Love this [emoji108]


----------



## gilson854

Kensington bowler at the beach today with my mini best friend [emoji178]


----------



## Charelle

deb68nc said:


> Waiting for breakfast in downtown Asheville NC ...


 I love this bag! What style is this?


----------



## susiana

Sunday afternoon walk with my water color speedy 30


----------



## leooh

susiana said:


> Sunday afternoon walk with my water color speedy 30
> 
> View attachment 3445612



simply beautiful! both you and your watercolour speedy!


----------



## LuckyBitch

leooh said:


> simply beautiful! both you and your watercolour speedy!


+1


----------



## Charelle

Can some one please help me find a legit consignment store that sells authentic LV purses? I'm looking for the Saumur and Turenne PM


----------



## deb68nc

Charelle said:


> I love this bag! What style is this?


It's called Pallas BB


----------



## Charelle

deb68nc said:


> It's called Pallas BB


Thank you! Did you purchase new or pre loved? I'm looking for authentic pre loved LV bags, but don't know where to look!


----------



## deb68nc

Charelle said:


> Thank you! Did you purchase new or pre loved? I'm looking for authentic pre loved LV bags, but don't know where to look!


I bought it pre loved through a Japanese seller on eBay. They're called brand-off. The bag retails for $2260 new I bought mine flawless from them for $1900. You can get better deals though it depends on color, condition etc. if you find any through eBay, poshmark, tradesy I know there's one listed on the real real websight too in black. Post the link on the authentication thread here on the forum and the ladies will gladly tell you if it's authentic or not. What color are you looking for?

Here's the link for the one on the real real websight...
https://www.therealreal.com/product...cvosrc=cse.google.google&cvo_crid=80204770740


----------



## Charelle

deb68nc said:


> I bought it pre loved through a Japanese seller on eBay. They're called brand-off. The bag retails for $2260 new I bought mine flawless from them for $1900. You can get better deals though it depends on color, condition etc. if you find any through eBay, poshmark, tradesy I know there's one listed on the real real websight too in black. Post the link on the authentication thread here on the forum and the ladies will gladly tell you if it's authentic or not. What color are you looking for?
> 
> Here's the link for the one on the real real websight...
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...cvosrc=cse.google.google&cvo_crid=80204770740


I'm thinking maybe just brown. Ok thanks a lot! I'm new at wanting to purchase pre loved LV bags.


----------



## Iamminda

leooh said:


> View attachment 3445453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changing out of usual trio to small boy... quite a bit of downsizing to do



Love this picture and love all your gorgeous items!


----------



## FancyPants77

susiana said:


> Sunday afternoon walk with my water color speedy 30
> 
> View attachment 3445612



Beautiful photo and bag


----------



## frivofrugalista

Heading home with the infamous pink drink


----------



## Donauwaller

frivofrugalista said:


> Heading home with the infamous pink drink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445809



What is this drink, haven't seen it here in Germany?
And, as always [emoji7], your Bastille is tdf!!


----------



## eena1230

alexahoffmann@m said:


> View attachment 3444686
> 
> With my Eva on the way to a Musical in Hamburg.


I love your top! So chic...


----------



## frivofrugalista

Donauwaller said:


> What is this drink, haven't seen it here in Germany?
> And, as always [emoji7], your Bastille is tdf!!



Thank you, it's the strawberry acai refresher. Seems only available in US as Canada doesn't have it either.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Charelle said:


> Thank you! Did you purchase new or pre loved? I'm looking for authentic pre loved LV bags, but don't know where to look!


If you are in the US, you may want to check out Yoogiscloset.com or CoutureUSA.com or Annsfabulousfinds.com. These are sites I have purchased from and are often mentioned in this LV forum. They have wonderful reputations.


----------



## Emmabutterfly

LuckyBitch said:


> +1



+2


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Heading home with the infamous pink drink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445809



Hi FF!  Good to see your lovely bag post .   I love this Iris (?) beauty!  Have a great flight!


----------



## WonderWoman76

alexahoffmann@m said:


> View attachment 3444686
> 
> With my Eva on the way to a Musical in Hamburg.


Great look. So put together.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Hi FF!  Good to see your lovely bag post .   I love this Iris (?) beauty!  Have a great flight!



Hi Iamminda! Thank you, been just lazy as of late. And yes it's Iris, this bag a travel queen!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

View media item 320 My Speedy 25 and Happy Planner


----------



## LuxMommy

Planning on wearing and carrying this today [emoji177][emoji173]️.


----------



## Malin

Speedy b25 resting in the strollers side basket


----------



## momof3boyz

LuxMommy said:


> Planning on wearing and carrying this today [emoji177][emoji173]️.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446306


Love the speedy b    Which wallet is that ? TIA


----------



## CHELSB5503

Got my sidekick with my today! Speedy 30 in Damier Ebene Bought at the Louis Vuitton Store in Las Vegas!!


----------



## Yuki85

Today with my speedy 35 B [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Since autumn is coming I am starting changing my collection from summer collection to winter collection!


----------



## LuxMommy

momof3boyz said:


> Love the speedy b    Which wallet is that ? TIA


Hi! That's actually my Twinset/Twice, but I can totally see how it would look like a wallet from the perspective the photo was taken. I was working from home today, so needed the Twinset/Twice for dropping off/picking up the kiddos, and the Speedy was used for my other errands today .


----------



## LuxMommy

Malin said:


> Speedy b25 resting in the strollers side basket
> View attachment 3446315


 That's so perfect! Too bad I only discovered Bugaboo when I had my second child and my eldest was already too big for a stroller, so was never able to get the Donkey .


----------



## jszkat

Wow, so many beatiful Speedies lately


----------



## FancyPants77

LuxMommy said:


> Planning on wearing and carrying this today [emoji177][emoji173]️.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446306



Gorgeous coordination between the pretty outfit and beautiful twice. And don't you just love how the speedy can be worn with anything- but especially a good jeans-day outfit? Too pretty . I hear a lot of great things about the twice as a mom-bag. I'm going to be a mom soon so I'm debating the spontini and twice. I'm short so I think the spontini may be too big for me, especially crossbody- which is what I had hoped to use it as. I love my Palm Springs mini backpack crossbody and know that'll be great. But I really want a black empreinte piece since I opted not to get the speedy b in noir because of the gold lettering. I'd love to hear any thoughts you have on the twice as a mom-bag (?)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuxMommy said:


> Hi! That's actually my Twinset/Twice.



I love the color of your Twinset. It's such a nice pop of color.


----------



## fyn72

This piece makes me smile [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## LuxMommy

FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous coordination between the pretty outfit and beautiful twice. And don't you just love how the speedy can be worn with anything- but especially a good jeans-day outfit? Too pretty . I hear a lot of great things about the twice as a mom-bag. I'm going to be a mom soon so I'm debating the spontini and twice. I'm short so I think the spontini may be too big for me, especially crossbody- which is what I had hoped to use it as. I love my Palm Springs mini backpack crossbody and know that'll be great. But I really want a black empreinte piece since I opted not to get the speedy b in noir because of the gold lettering. I'd love to hear any thoughts you have on the twice as a mom-bag (?)



Thank you and congratulations to you on soon becoming a mommy! I have been obsessed with my Speedy since I got it - it really is the easiest bag ever, love it SO much. The Twice is absolutely amazing, that little thing will fit just about anything! It can fit a small umbrella, a Clemence wallet and so much more. The magnetic compartment in the middle is perfect for my iPhone 6. It is super easy to open and manoever with one hand, which is essential with babies, since you will rarely have both of your hands to yourself . I think it would be an excellent choice for you. Of course you would have to have a separate bag for the baby stuff, but I always just hang that on the stroller handle.


----------



## LuxMommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love the color of your Twinset. It's such a nice pop of color.


Thank you very much, I love the colour too!


----------



## FancyPants77

LuxMommy said:


> Thank you and congratulations to you on soon becoming a mommy! I have been obsessed with my Speedy since I got it - it really is the easiest bag ever, love it SO much. The Twice is absolutely amazing, that little thing will fit just about anything! It can fit a small umbrella, a Clemence wallet and so much more. The magnetic compartment in the middle is perfect for my iPhone 6. It is super easy to open and manoever with one hand, which is essential with babies, since you will rarely have both of your hands to yourself . I think it would be an excellent choice for you. Of course you would have to have a separate bag for the baby stuff, but I always just hang that on the stroller handle.



Thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts . You've inspired me to go ahead and try it out. I'm going to purchase one for my mom, I'm thinking in denim, and then noir for myself. I had done my research on this bag planning on getting it for my mom, so you just confirmed for me that it's definitely going to be practical for a first-time mom. I had my eye on the empreinte speedy, then the spontini, but I think this will be best for a mom-bag. I love how it's not too big or too small. I purchased a longchamp to use as my stroller bag, in black. I'm so excited for my baby set, thanks again


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FancyPants77 said:


> I had my eye on the empreinte speedy, then the spontini, but I think this will be best for a mom-bag. I love how it's not too big or too small. I purchased a longchamp to use as my stroller bag, in black. I'm so excited for my baby set, thanks again



Congratulations on you embarking on an exciting journey very soon. My child is eight years old now and I can attest having a Longchamp as a stroller/baby bag is the best option. I did consider the Spontini too but even with my current child's age, I still think the Twinset is most carefree and practical with its organisation pockets. I am quite sure it will turn out splendid for you too. The Denim color looks amazing online but my heart is set on Noir too.


----------



## QueenTweet

Sandra.AT said:


> I can finally wear my speedy b25 (after my 2 exchange due to the same defect even though they were new!
> View attachment 3394641


Do tell, what defects are you talking about?


----------



## EmLooker

At the airport earlier today - GM NF in Piment, Milla MM for passports and iPhone 6+, TP26.


----------



## EmLooker

Not sure where this post belongs: walked past an antique boutique today and saw this amazing piece in the window - steamer trunk circa 1920. The store was closed, or I definitely would've gone in to take a closer look. I was drooling outside. [emoji7]


----------



## lisinka1

EmLooker said:


> Not sure where this post belongs: walked past an antique boutique today and saw this amazing piece in the window - steamer trunk circa 1920. The store was closed, or I definitely would've gone in to take a closer look. I was drooling outside. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3447716


That is gorgeous!  Wow, almost 100 years old.  I'd love to know the history behind it.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## love2learn

fyn72 said:


> This piece makes me smile [emoji4][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447011


Makes me smile also!  Love how you dolled her up with a little charm!!


----------



## love2learn

EmLooker said:


> At the airport earlier today - GM NF in Piment, Milla MM for passports and iPhone 6+, TP26.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447713
> 
> View attachment 3447714


Haven't seen the piment color in awhile!  So love this color with the mono  Great use for your Milla!!


----------



## FancyPants77

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congratulations on you embarking on an exciting journey very soon. My child is eight years old now and I can attest having a Longchamp as a stroller/baby bag is the best option. I did consider the Spontini too but even with my current child's age, I still think the Twinset is most carefree and practical with its organisation pockets. I am quite sure it will turn out splendid for you too. The Denim color looks amazing online but my heart is set on Noir too.



Hello again . Thank you so much for your kind words. I had never even heard of long champ until this year when I started watching Louis Vuitton YouTube videos searching for crossbody bags for becoming a mom. I started noticing many of the Louis Vuitton owners were raving about the long champ for their travels or stroller bag. I ordered one not knowing what to expect and I fell in love the second I saw it. I didn't realize how much I attend to my other bags until I got this one. It's been a very long time since I haven't had to worry one bit about where I set my bag down or if my ring scratches it. It's so nice! I love it. Yeah, the spontini caught my eye with the front pocket, lovely thick strap and open top. But I'm too small for that large of a bag. I think it looks gorgeous on other women though. So I looked over all the empreinte options and found myself going back to the twinset. I have to ask- have you made it back to the boutique to try out the S-lock?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FancyPants77 said:


> So I looked over all the empreinte options and found myself going back to the twinset. I have to ask- have you made it back to the boutique to try out the S-lock?



A Longchamp won't ever go wrong and with your choice of color, black, it will wear extremely well in all occasions. I totally agree with you in terms of it being so carefree. What is addictive about the brand are its choice of colors and size. I must say each had proved its functionality for me, except for some styles but that shall be discussed in the LC forum.  

So, back to LV, I found myself looking at the EPI range but just kept coming back to the Twinset too. It had been a hectic few weeks and I had not been able to visit the boutique. I had originally wanted to be good and stick to my self imposed strict policy of rehoming a bag before I get the Twinset but reading about the mono Noir twinset being discontinued in a post had set me off in a bit of a frenzy that the Empreinte Twinset might disappear too. So yes, I might swim off ban island for a while. [emoji6] [emoji28]


----------



## fyn72

love2learn said:


> Makes me smile also!  Love how you dolled her up with a little charm!!



Hehe thank you [emoji4] just thought I'd add a lil something[emoji5]


----------



## Sandra.AT

QueenTweet said:


> Do tell, what defects are you talking about?


the clear coat of the glazing on the handles was coming off .. and the first exchange has already shown signs that it will happen again so i exchanged it immediately on the next day.. my second exchange is perfect


----------



## Sandra.AT

Weather is perfect for my vachetta bags .. The problem is that I just can't decide which one shall i wear .. Today i took my turenne pm with me to work as it looks better with a dress than my speedy b25


----------



## leooh

rainy day today, which is why i chose my empreinte montaigne


----------



## fabuleux

Faithful backpack - Christopher PM


----------



## leooh

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3448087
> 
> Faithful backpack - Christopher PM



this photo looks like it's straight out of a magazine![emoji106]


----------



## fabuleux

leooh said:


> this photo looks like it's straight out of a magazine![emoji106]


Haha the magazine of my life would be pretty uninteresting!!!


----------



## leooh

fabuleux said:


> Haha the magazine of my life would be pretty uninteresting!!!



i think your life would be a newspaper rather than a magazine. love reading your replies on the forum, refreshing views and to the point[emoji851]


----------



## Iamminda

leooh said:


> rainy day today, which is why i chose my empreinte montaigne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447995



Love your top and your beautiful Montaigne of course


----------



## Yuki85

Back to my beloved Speedy 30b mono [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## QueenTweet

aleen said:


> View attachment 3424748


I just gained 5 pounds just looking at this!


----------



## leooh

waiting for my coffee takeaway


----------



## litchi

Speedy30 at Schiphol's KLM Business Class Crown Lounge


----------



## frenziedhandbag

leooh said:


> waiting for my coffee takeaway



Love that bright red vernis! How do you find your kleen kanteen, may I ask? In terms of being leak proof? I had been deliberating between this and S'well. Thank you in advance for sharing.


----------



## LuxMommy

FancyPants77 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts . You've inspired me to go ahead and try it out. I'm going to purchase one for my mom, I'm thinking in denim, and then noir for myself. I had done my research on this bag planning on getting it for my mom, so you just confirmed for me that it's definitely going to be practical for a first-time mom. I had my eye on the empreinte speedy, then the spontini, but I think this will be best for a mom-bag. I love how it's not too big or too small. I purchased a longchamp to use as my stroller bag, in black. I'm so excited for my baby set, thanks again


Sounds great, I am sure you will be very happy with it! Longchamp is always good, it will be a perfect set .


----------



## LuxMommy

Waiting at the nail salon, today with my Mews. I am really enjoying all my bags, so much fun with the variety now that I finally have several again [emoji4][emoji322][emoji254].


----------



## Sandra.AT

Sometimes i think i don't need the extra room in the favorite mm and sometimes it's necessary.. I think i need another smaller bag like alma bb, favorit pm, pochette, eva or pochette felicie aaah i need a shopping break .. At least i'm finished with middlesized bags for work so that i can concetrate on smaller bags


----------



## ai5hah

Sandra.AT said:


> Sometimes i think i don't need the extra room in the favorite mm and sometimes it's necessary.. I think i need another smaller bag like alma bb, favorit pm, pochette, eva or pochette felicie aaah i need a shopping break .. At least i'm finished with middlesized bags for work so that i can concetrate on smaller bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449127



Looks great on you!!


----------



## paula3boys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love that bright red vernis! How do you find your kleen kanteen, may I ask? In terms of being leak proof? I had been deliberating between this and S'well. Thank you in advance for sharing.



I have both and think my S'well keeps my water colder longer than Kleen Kanteen


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> I have both and think my S'well keeps my water colder longer than Kleen Kanteen


Thank you for sharing. I do like the designs of the S'well better. How does the S'well fare in terms of being leakproof? The last thing a handbag lover wants is to experience a water leak. It seems Hydro Flask is also a strong contender. [emoji1]


----------



## paula3boys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you for sharing. I do like the designs of the S'well better. How does the S'well fare in terms of being leakproof? The last thing a handbag lover wants is to experience a water leak. It seems Hydro Flask is also a strong contender. [emoji1]



I don't put them in my handbags but when I took mine in a beach tote to Hawaii there weren't leaks that entire ten days


----------



## new_to_lv

Travelling with my fuchsia Epi Neverfull today [emoji2][emoji574]️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> I don't put them in my handbags but when I took mine in a beach tote to Hawaii there weren't leaks that entire ten days


That's awesome! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

new_to_lv said:


> Travelling with my fuchsia Epi Neverfull



Wonderful travel buddies!


----------



## Dorf




----------



## Sandra.AT

ai5hah said:


> Looks great on you!!


Thank you


----------



## Donauwaller

My faithful travel companions!
Must admit I prefer the Longchamp over the NF (for traveling!!) because of the zip.
The Pochette Metis is just perfect [emoji7].


----------



## Summerfriend

new_to_lv said:


> Travelling with my fuchsia Epi Neverfull today [emoji2][emoji574]️
> View attachment 3449808



There is a lot of amazingness going on in this picture.


----------



## Summerfriend

Donauwaller said:


> My faithful travel companions!
> Must admit I prefer the Longchamp over the NF (for traveling!!) because of the zip.
> The Pochette Metis is just perfect [emoji7].
> View attachment 3450014



Yes!!! Ok, and so now I have some questions. Do you carry the LV inside the Longchamp on the plane? I'm about to take a trip, and I don't want to check my expensive clutch in my luggage, so I'm considering doing the same thing - carrying the clutch inside my Longchamp tote.

Question number two - what size Neo is this (it is the Neo, right)? Just wondering if a medium would be large enough for another purse plus other carry-on-item-y things.


----------



## Donauwaller

Forgot to quote [emoji4]


----------



## Donauwaller

Summerfriend said:


> Yes!!! Ok, and so now I have some questions. Do you carry the LV inside the Longchamp on the plane? I'm about to take a trip, and I don't want to check my expensive clutch in my luggage, so I'm considering doing the same thing - carrying the clutch inside my Longchamp tote.
> 
> Question number two - what size Neo is this (it is the Neo, right)? Just wondering if a medium would be large enough for another purse plus other carry-on-item-y things.



Actually I carry both bags separately into the cabin, the Metis holding documents, wallet etc. and the tote for all the other stuff (plus my airport buy [emoji41]).
I think this is not a regular medium size, it's a load broader at the bottom, more like a weekender. It also has a strap so you can put it on the shoulder, which I think is most convenient. Certainly you COULD put a smaller purse into it, if you desire so. Using it as a beach tote now, too.
Hth


----------



## Summerfriend

Donauwaller said:


> Actually I carry both bags separately into the cabin, the Metis holding documents, wallet etc. and the tote for all the other stuff (plus my airport buy [emoji41]).
> I think this is not a regular medium size, it's a load broader at the bottom, more like a weekender. It also has a strap so you can put it on the shoulder, which I think is most convenient. Certainly you COULD put a smaller purse into it, if you desire so. Using it as a beach tote now, too.
> Hth



Yes, helps very much! Thank you! And happy travels!


----------



## HampsteadLV




----------



## love2learn

new_to_lv said:


> Travelling with my fuchsia Epi Neverfull today [emoji2][emoji574]️
> View attachment 3449808


Beautiful NF and of course gorgeous Chanel!!


----------



## love2learn

Donauwaller said:


> My faithful travel companions!
> Must admit I prefer the Longchamp over the NF (for traveling!!) because of the zip.
> The Pochette Metis is just perfect [emoji7].
> View attachment 3450014


PM is the perfect companion.  Your Longchamp is cute!


----------



## ASL4Allie

Sandra.AT said:


> Sometimes i think i don't need the extra room in the favorite mm and sometimes it's necessary.. I think i need another smaller bag like alma bb, favorit pm, pochette, eva or pochette felicie aaah i need a shopping break .. At least i'm finished with middlesized bags for work so that i can concetrate on smaller bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449127



This looks beautiful and soo dressy! TPF people always say the mono is too casual and not appropriate for dressy occasions; but you have persuaded me to finally get it!


----------



## love2learn

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3450560


Nice patina!


----------



## HampsteadLV

jszkat said:


> View attachment 3389667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just back from work. I carried my Neverfull MM today.



I love ur dress [emoji7]


----------



## fabuleux

Louis Vuitton Tobago Shoe Bag in taurillon leather.


----------



## 19flowers

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3451011
> 
> Louis Vuitton Tobago Shoe Bag in taurillon leather.


love, love, love this!    the taurillon leather is so gorgeous!


----------



## Sandra.AT

ASL4Allie said:


> This looks beautiful and soo dressy! TPF people always say the mono is too casual and not appropriate for dressy occasions; but you have persuaded me to finally get it!



Thank you i always use it for dressy and casual occasions.. I also think it can be dressy without the strap [emoji2]


----------



## Yuki85

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3451011
> 
> Louis Vuitton Tobago Shoe Bag in taurillon leather.



Love love it[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## fabuleux

Yuki85 said:


> Love love it[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Thank you! It's a great bag and I love it.


----------



## missmetal

Out enjoying the sun on the deck today


----------



## Dmurphy1

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3451011
> 
> Louis Vuitton Tobago Shoe Bag in taurillon leather.


This is beyond gorgeous WOW


----------



## Purseaddict718

missmetal said:


> Out enjoying the sun on the deck today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451059



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ love the cherry!!!


----------



## Norwegianwood

Same bag - another wedding! My Eva Clutch never let me down


----------



## Phiomega

Pochette for a quick family dinner trip to McD....



She is amongst my oldest purses and still looks new. And I still love the ease of use for pochette --- it is the perfect clutch for any occasion....


----------



## clu13

Sancerre Saturday


----------



## LuxMommy

Heading to the grocery store with my 2 kids, carrying my super practical Twice and a matching shawl [emoji177][emoji254][emoji173]️.


----------



## Sandra.AT

T.G.I.F with my favorite mm i loove quesedillas and oreo madness  hmmm 
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3451901


----------



## uhpharm01

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3451011
> 
> Louis Vuitton Tobago Shoe Bag in taurillon leather.


Always such wonderful taste in Louis Vuitton


----------



## kina.strickland

Shopping in Sephora with Artsy MM[emoji41]


----------



## FancyPants77

kina.strickland said:


> View attachment 3452096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping in Sephora with Artsy MM[emoji41]



So pretty!


----------



## leooh

off to work


----------



## kina.strickland

FancyPants77 said:


> So pretty!



Thank You Love[emoji182]


----------



## love2learn

leooh said:


> View attachment 3452198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off to work


Such a beautiful color!!


----------



## desertdweller

leooh said:


> View attachment 3452198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off to work


Love the color! So pretty ❤️


----------



## 4purse

LuxMommy said:


> Heading to the grocery store with my 2 kids, carrying my super practical Twice and a matching shawl [emoji177][emoji254][emoji173]️.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451682


Lovely shawl. How are you liking it? It's the 100% cotton one right?


----------



## Tayyyraee

All my babies and I are moved back into college! CA ---> AZ

Neverfull MM and Odeon PM


Trouse Toilet 28


Cles


Cosmetic pouch PM and Sarah wallet old model


----------



## FancyPants77

Tayyyraee said:


> All my babies and I are moved back into college! CA ---> AZ
> 
> Neverfull MM and Odeon PM
> View attachment 3452347
> 
> Trouse Toilet 28
> View attachment 3452348
> 
> Cles
> View attachment 3452349
> 
> Cosmetic pouch PM and Sarah wallet old model
> View attachment 3452350



Happy studies and beautiful collection!


----------



## leooh

love2learn said:


> Such a beautiful color!!





desertdweller said:


> Love the color! So pretty [emoji173]️



thanks[emoji4]


----------



## Dorf




----------



## LuxMommy

4purse said:


> Lovely shawl. How are you liking it? It's the 100% cotton one right?


Thank you! No, actually it is the normal silk/wool one, just not very well visible in the photo, it is called the Rainbow Shawl, item number
*M70275*


----------



## Roshelle

In Paris and Naples (FL).


----------



## Caspin22

Tayyyraee said:


> All my babies and I are moved back into college! CA ---> AZ
> 
> Neverfull MM and Odeon PM
> View attachment 3452347
> 
> Trouse Toilet 28
> View attachment 3452348
> 
> Cles
> View attachment 3452349
> 
> Cosmetic pouch PM and Sarah wallet old model
> View attachment 3452350



Lovely!!!  ASU?


----------



## Butterflyweed

love my new totally mm tote!


----------



## Butterflyweed

leooh said:


> View attachment 3452198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off to work



Love the color[emoji7]!


----------



## ddchicago85

I picked up an LV Brazza wallet in march and then picked up a small zippy wallet in May, both in monogram.


----------



## bh4me

Alma bb chain flower... I'm petite. I can finally wear this on my shoulder with the Fendi strap


----------



## sunandflowers

bh4me said:


> Alma bb chain flower... I'm petite. I can finally wear this on my shoulder with the Fendi strap
> View attachment 3453055



I love this bag!


----------



## UpTime

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3451011
> 
> Louis Vuitton Tobago Shoe Bag in taurillon leather.


Nice bag, but how come it called Shoes bag? Really for shoes?


----------



## fabuleux

UpTime said:


> Nice bag, but how come it called Shoes bag? Really for shoes?


It comes with a removable insert that transforms the tote into four compartments, which can be used to carry shoes.


----------



## UpTime

fabuleux said:


> It comes with a removable insert that transforms the tote into four compartments, which can be used to carry shoes.


Wow, sound like a very functional bag. I love how it looks


----------



## fabuleux

UpTime said:


> Wow, sound like a very functional bag. I love how it looks


Thanks! It's awesome.


----------



## fabuleux

Using my Pochette Orsay to go to a party tonight.


----------



## UpTime

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3453231
> 
> Using my Pochette Orsay to go to a party tonight.


Can you show a pic inside ? Im eyeing on this one too


----------



## biggu

Shopping Monday


----------



## UpTime

biggu said:


> Shopping Monday [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453240
> View attachment 3453241


Oh hahaha, you were all over the places. A LV - in Dior boutique- seeing a Chanel watch. Nice Monday ! I wish I can do that one day


----------



## biggu

UpTime said:


> Oh hahaha, you were all over the places. A LV - in Dior boutique- seeing a Chanel watch. Nice Monday ! I wish I can do that one day


come  to visit toronto and ill take u around 


UpTime said:


> Oh hahaha, you were all over the places. A LV - in Dior boutique- seeing a Chanel watch. Nice Monday ! I wish I can do that one day





UpTime said:


> Oh hahaha, you were all over the places. A LV - in Dior boutique- seeing a Chanel watch. Nice Monday ! I wish I can do that one day


----------



## UpTime

biggu said:


> come  to visit toronto and ill take u around


Thank you. I love Canada, went once to a friend's wedding in Quebec, Montreal. Definitely I will come back for other areas of Canada, it is a beautiful country, but [emoji30] oh men, life is tough, wont get away until kids get older. Will see you around and will be there in no time.


----------



## fabuleux

UpTime said:


> Can you show a pic inside ? Im eyeing on this one too


The inside is lined in leather and features one flat pocket. 


The bag also features a flat pocket on the back.


----------



## Tayyyraee

Canderson22 said:


> Lovely!!!  ASU?


No, Grand Canyon University, it's a private university in Phoenix.


----------



## UpTime

fabuleux said:


> The inside is lined in leather and features one flat pocket.
> View attachment 3453460
> 
> The bag also features a flat pocket on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453469


Thanks for the details. This will be perfect organizer for miscellaneous stuff in my bags.


----------



## shalomnurse

Out to lunch with my Epi Petite Noe


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

A pic I took in the spring...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

frivofrugalista said:


> Heading home with the infamous pink drink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445809



Love this bag and your pics of her! Who is your luggage by?


----------



## Caspin22

Tayyyraee said:


> No, Grand Canyon University, it's a private university in Phoenix.



My son's best friend, Dylan, attends GCU.    Best wishes for a great school year!


----------



## uhpharm01

Babydoll Chanel said:


> A pic I took in the spring...


Old school neverfull


----------



## Sibelle

with my key cles at the beach


----------



## Cararoberts12

At the gym


----------



## sunandflowers

Cararoberts12 said:


> View attachment 3453917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the gym



Nice! Is this a 35?


----------



## LuxMommy

Enjoying my Empreinte bags and the fall colours this week [emoji4]. Apologies for my messy hair, it's been a little tough lately with my husband undergoing surgery, our car at the repair shop and me with food poisoning...


----------



## viewwing

Waiting for me to get off work for a night out!


----------



## happyflower1

Heading out on a sunny Cali Day [emoji41][emoji295]️[emoji950]


----------



## Cararoberts12

sunandflowers said:


> Nice! Is this a 35?



It's a 40. Perfect for the gym or travel


----------



## UpTime

Waiting for my daughter...


----------



## lvflowers

Mini p. and I driving (=stuck) in LA traffic today.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going to work with my speedy b25 .. I love this size [emoji173]️[emoji1][emoji13]


----------



## DaisyM

With my lovely Melie at the salon!


----------



## Sparklett22

Visiting the Navy Pier with Hubby and NF GM.


----------



## p.l.c.r.

It has been raining mostly this week but today, the sun is out! So I decided to take my mono bucket gm to work today. ❤️


----------



## Sonmi999

Sorry there is almost no bag in this picture, but I just found it so funny [emoji23]
My Noé and I hunting some Pokémon in the bus!


----------



## arnott

Bloomsbury in the dressing room today!


----------



## SherryF

LuxMommy said:


> Enjoying my Empreinte bags and the fall colours this week [emoji4]. Apologies for my messy hair, it's been a little tough lately with my husband undergoing surgery, our car at the repair shop and me with food poisoning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454153
> View attachment 3454154


love both bags!  Who are your fab sweaters by?  The whole look is killer!


----------



## LuxMommy

SherryF said:


> love both bags!  Who are your fab sweaters by?  The whole look is killer!



Awww, thanks so much, you're so sweet!!!! The funny thing is, they are super inexpensive and non-brand, just from a generic store here in Finland. I always wear long sweaters with jeans, so I have them in different colours .


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

Sonmi999 said:


> Sorry there is almost no bag in this picture, but I just found it so funny [emoji23]
> My Noé and I hunting some Pokémon in the bus!



Yeah! Thats so cute![emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## Sandra.AT

My new to me alma bb amarante packed for weekend shopping and my mews packed for work


----------



## Sonmi999

alexahoffmann@m said:


> Yeah! Thats so cute![emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


Thanks! My LVs have already caught quite a few pokémons with me [emoji23]


----------



## amstevens714

LuxMommy said:


> Enjoying my Empreinte bags and the fall colours this week [emoji4]. Apologies for my messy hair, it's been a little tough lately with my husband undergoing surgery, our car at the repair shop and me with food poisoning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454153
> View attachment 3454154



You look lovely - I'm sorry for all the difficulties you are facing


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuxMommy said:


> Enjoying my Empreinte bags and the fall colours this week



I am sorry you are going through a rough patch. Please stay strong and you still look amazing. Gorgeous bags too!


----------



## leooh




----------



## LuxMommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am sorry you are going through a rough patch. Please stay strong and you still look amazing. Gorgeous bags too!


Thank you so much for your kind words, you are so sweet


----------



## LuxMommy

amstevens714 said:


> You look lovely - I'm sorry for all the difficulties you are facing


Thank you so much, I really appreciate your kind words


----------



## bh4me

leooh said:


> View attachment 3457414


How cute is this?! Lovely!


----------



## ai5hah

Ready to head out with my montaigne mm


----------



## Sandra.AT

On my way to the cinema with my new alma bb amarante


----------



## LVoe4DB

Sandra.AT said:


> On my way to the cinema with my new alma bb amarante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457683
> View attachment 3457685


Wow, I love that outfit and your beautiful Alma fits perfectly [emoji177] Have fun [emoji8]


----------



## eena1230

Ready for the warm California weather with my Mabillon


----------



## SapphireGem

Sandra.AT said:


> On my way to the cinema with my new alma bb amarante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457683
> View attachment 3457685



Looking stunning as always!  Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## 1DaySoon

Favorite and I getting some sewing supplies


----------



## MaryRN

Spontini in mastic out for shopping.


----------



## UpTime

eena1230 said:


> Ready for the warm California weather with my Mabillon


May I ask how tall r you? My cousin is about to buy this bag but she is less than 5' so Im afraid it is too big for her so im talking her out of it. But it looks so good on you that make me doubt of my opinion.


----------



## makumaku

On the way to go shopping and have dinner in San Juan with my husband.


----------



## eena1230

UpTime said:


> May I ask how tall r you? My cousin is about to buy this bag but she is less than 5' so Im afraid it is too big for her so im talking her out of it. But it looks so good on you that make me doubt of my opinion.


Hello. Aww thanks!
I'm 5'4" and I'm using the last hole on the strap. It's a bit long but it's just so light and easy to use.


----------



## momof3boyz

ai5hah said:


> Ready to head out with my montaigne mm
> 
> View attachment 3457654


Love your bag !!!!  Just wondering , do you use your Montaigne as an everyday bag ?  Is it heavy ?  I am thinking of adding this to my collection . Any other thoughts . please share   It will help me make up my  mind already ...lol


----------



## ai5hah

momof3boyz said:


> Love your bag !!!!  Just wondering , do you use your Montaigne as an everyday bag ?  Is it heavy ?  I am thinking of adding this to my collection . Any other thoughts . please share   It will help me make up my  mind already ...lol



Thank you!!

I really love this bag but I'm afraid I don't use it everyday as I do find it a little big and heavy for what I carry on a daily basis. 
I purchased the siena pm and that's more my style of bag with the smaller size, longer strap and it being very lightweight.
I do prefer the look of the montaigne and love using her when I need to carry extra stuff.


----------



## leooh

really roomy speedy 20


----------



## mia1103

speedy b 30 in action.. It's pretty cold today up here in Canada.. Summer's over


----------



## Sandra.AT

SapphireGem said:


> Looking stunning as always!  Congrats on your new bag!





LVoe4DB said:


> Wow, I love that outfit and your beautiful Alma fits perfectly [emoji177] Have fun [emoji8]



Thank you so much i know now why the alma bb is so popular and i think the dark vernis leather is not so delicate .. even when it get scratched i think it would be not so visible to me [emoji1]


----------



## leooh

mia1103 said:


> View attachment 3458246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speedy b 30 in action.. It's pretty cold today up here in Canada.. Summer's over



this is the perfect way a speedy b 30 look to me, the perfect amount of slouch and patina![emoji7]


----------



## Tsangtastic

with my Louis Vuitton Twist PM


----------



## amstevens714

Tsangtastic said:


> with my Louis Vuitton Twist PM



Beautiful photo and bag


----------



## j19

mia1103 said:


> View attachment 3458246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speedy b 30 in action.. It's pretty cold today up here in Canada.. Summer's over


I also live in Canada and it felt a bit cold last night! I need to get my winter jacket out  I love your bag too!


----------



## Aoifs

Tea outside a local pub [emoji1]







Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## eena1230

leooh said:


> View attachment 3458209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really roomy speedy 20


Stunning!!


----------



## UpTime

eena1230 said:


> Hello. Aww thanks!
> I'm 5'4" and I'm using the last hole on the strap. It's a bit long but it's just so light and easy to use.


Thank you very much. Im going to take her out this coming week to the store to have her try it on.


----------



## j19

ddchicago85 said:


> I picked up an LV Brazza wallet in march and then picked up a small zippy wallet in May, both in monogram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452954
> View attachment 3452955
> View attachment 3452957
> View attachment 3452958


I love the brazza wallet! Have you had any problems with bills falling out of the compartment that doesn't have a zipper?


----------



## love2learn

MaryRN said:


> Spontini in mastic out for shopping.
> View attachment 3457836


Such a pretty bag!  I really need to check this one out.


----------



## love2learn

makumaku said:


> On the way to go shopping and have dinner in San Juan with my husband.


Gorgeous Brea!


----------



## love2learn

leooh said:


> View attachment 3458209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really roomy speedy 20


Very pretty Leooh!!


----------



## love2learn

mia1103 said:


> View attachment 3458246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speedy b 30 in action.. It's pretty cold today up here in Canada.. Summer's over


Nice patina on your Speedy!  Can't imagine feeling cold here yet.  Summer always seems to go on forever here in Texas.


----------



## love2learn

Tsangtastic said:


> with my Louis Vuitton Twist PM


Just stunning!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Tivoli pm to lunch.


----------



## clu13

Dinner in Hilton head tonight - MC Kate


----------



## j19

At a restaurant a week ago


----------



## BeGoldStayGold

Sandra.AT said:


> I can finally wear my speedy b25 (after my 2 exchange due to the same defect even though they were new!
> View attachment 3394641



What were the 2 defects with your Speedy 25?


----------



## j19

My mini pochette with a monogram crossbody strap


----------



## beige1




----------



## SweetDaisy05

Tsangtastic said:


> with my Louis Vuitton Twist PM


The photo looks like it belongs in a magazine.  Good job!


----------



## j19

Lunch a few days ago with key pouch


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going to work my my mews [emoji173]️


----------



## LVoe4DB

Tsangtastic said:


> with my Louis Vuitton Twist PM[emoji813]


That pic is gorgeous, it looks like a professional magazine one [emoji177]


----------



## LVoe4DB

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to work my my mews [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459751


I love your BAG charm [emoji179] Could you tell me which brand it is from and if they by any  chance also have a Cocker Spaniel one? [emoji8]


----------



## Sandra.AT

LVoe4DB said:


> I love your BAG charm [emoji179] Could you tell me which brand it is from and if they by any  chance also have a Cocker Spaniel one? [emoji8]



Thank you[emoji1] .. It has no brand .. I bought it in croatia on vacation at a small shop.. I bought it in 3 colours.. They had only this kind of dog [emoji2] would be very sweet to see a Cocker spaniel or also a bulldog as a bag charm..i love all kind of dogs [emoji13]


----------



## LVoe4DB

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you[emoji1] .. It has no brand .. I bought it in croatia on vacation at a small shop.. I bought it in 3 colours.. They had only this kind of dog [emoji2] would be very sweet to see a Cocker spaniel or also a bulldog as a bag charm..i love all kind of dogs [emoji13]


Me too [emoji7] Thanks for telling me. If I was more talented I could try to sew my own one, but that's not an option unfortunately [emoji23] A bulldog or pug would also be cute!


----------



## for3v3rz




----------



## shalomnurse

At work with my Totem Speedy:


----------



## JoeyLouis

taupe empreinte twice bag. my go-to travel bag. 

Montalcino, Tuscany, Italy.


----------



## j19

JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3460168
> 
> 
> taupe empreinte twice bag. my go-to travel bag.
> 
> Montalcino, Tuscany, Italy.


Gorgeous picture!


----------



## Sparklett22

Home from a grueling work day.


----------



## bh4me

JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3460168
> 
> 
> taupe empreinte twice bag. my go-to travel bag.
> 
> Montalcino, Tuscany, Italy.


This is such a beautiful picture!


----------



## leooh

morning coffee


----------



## leooh

JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3460168
> 
> 
> taupe empreinte twice bag. my go-to travel bag.
> 
> Montalcino, Tuscany, Italy.



simply beautiful, the scenary, the bag, the person...


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## chickengal

Took her out for the first time ever on world's 2nd largest cruise ship to Western Caribbean 2 weeks ago


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3460354


Woooo... [emoji7] I love this shade of blue.


----------



## Aoifs

leooh said:


> View attachment 3460318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morning coffee


I think the empreinte cles (?) is so gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## leooh

chickengal said:


> Took her out for the first time ever on world's 2nd largest cruise ship to Western Caribbean 2 weeks ago



your totem alma is way too cute for words!


----------



## leooh

Aoifs said:


> I think the empreinte cles (?) is so gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



thank you, yes it's the grape empreinte cles..[emoji4]


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to work my my mews [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459751


I love this bag so much. I can't believe they don't sell it anymore! You really scored with this! Congrats!


----------



## Phiomega

Delightful MM at work! 

I have not carried it for a long time and fell in love again with its practicality and lightness. It is a great work bag. Also love how the LV logo prints go nicely with my khaki green tops [emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woooo... [emoji7] I love this shade of blue.



Thank you!


----------



## rendodan110

My neverfull GM and I visiting Craigdarroch castle in Victoria BC


----------



## Sandra.AT

Squirrel75 said:


> I love this bag so much. I can't believe they don't sell it anymore! You really scored with this! Congrats!



Thank you [emoji1].. I also can't believe it.. I hope they will bring it back.. It's so weird that it was just a valentines release ..


----------



## PoodleMom

MaryRN said:


> Spontini in mastic out for shopping.
> View attachment 3457836


You should join the Spontini clubhouse!  I would love to see more pictures of this bag in the Mastic!


----------



## ai5hah

Today with my montaigne [emoji7]


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## rendodan110




----------



## rendodan110

Butchart gardens Victoria BC


----------



## j19

Phiomega said:


> Delightful MM at work!
> 
> I have not carried it for a long time and fell in love again with its practicality and lightness. It is a great work bag. Also love how the LV logo prints go nicely with my khaki green tops [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3460498


Love this!


----------



## rendodan110

Victoria BC vacation [emoji173]️


----------



## MaryRN

PoodleMom said:


> You should join the Spontini clubhouse!  I would love to see more pictures of this bag in the Mastic!


I posted some pics of her at "What's inside your LV?" Forum. I'll repost at the Spontini Clubhouse


----------



## tannie87

ai5hah said:


> View attachment 3461102
> 
> 
> Today with my montaigne [emoji7]


Love this effortlessly chic look!


----------



## tannie87

p.l.c.r. said:


> View attachment 3456173
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been raining mostly this week but today, the sun is out! So I decided to take my mono bucket gm to work today. ❤️


Beautiful!! I've been eyeing a GM bucket for a new work bag as well - lots of space for all my stuff! All the vintage ones I've come across seem to need relining though. Did you buy yours brand new?


----------



## Sonmi999

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3461105


Wow, which bag is this? I really liked it!


----------



## tweeety

I love autumn/fall/winter season[emoji262][emoji260]


----------



## p.l.c.r.

tannie87 said:


> Beautiful!! I've been eyeing a GM bucket for a new work bag as well - lots of space for all my stuff! All the vintage ones I've come across seem to need relining though. Did you buy yours brand new?



It's a great work bag. Fits everything I need! Umbrella, wallet, coin purse, pochette accessoire OM, makeup bag, snacks, etc. I am also thinking of using this on my trip to Hong Kong this December! I will surely post some pics.

This one is preloved. This is also my first LV bag! Bought it from my mom's friend who is an LV collector. She said she barely used this because she downsized her bags so she sold it! The interior lining is literally perfect, I was shocked! I was expecting it needed relining because that was usually the case with bucket GMs. No stains at all and no stickiness and flaking. im lucky to find this and she priced it well for us. I hope you find one that is in pristine condition as well! I posted some pics on the Beautiful Bucket Club thread check it out!


----------



## fabuleux

Sonmi999 said:


> Wow, which bag is this? I really liked it!


It's called Davis Tote.


----------



## significantlysteph

A few outfits wearing my two LV babies.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## sunandflowers

rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 3461112
> 
> Butchart gardens Victoria BC



Beautiful! Is this MM or GM?


----------



## purse fan

clu13 said:


> Dinner in Hilton head tonight - MC Kate
> 
> View attachment 3458929


Love the Kate and LOVE Hilton Head! Going this weekend! Which restaurant is this?


----------



## burbluebee

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3461368
> 
> I love autumn/fall/winter season[emoji262][emoji260]


You look great! I wish I could dress like that right now...it's 92 degrees today where I am!


----------



## Skippy23

On the way to Sydney to see my parents for the weekend. So in love with my new Alma BB in blueberry.


----------



## clu13

Skipped the LV perfume launch party yesterday and stayed at the vineyards.


----------



## clu13

purse fan said:


> Love the Kate and LOVE Hilton Head! Going this weekend! Which restaurant is this?



Thank you!

This was taken at the Studio.  It is a really nice and romantic little place - restaurant and working art studio/gallery.  I highly recommend it!


----------



## Annabel Lee

I love the Studio! Add me to the list of those who recommend it!


----------



## Annabel Lee

Also, if it's not too OT, how did you like The Prisoner?


----------



## musiclover

rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 3461112
> 
> Butchart gardens Victoria BC



Dear rendodan110, although I don't live there anymore, I'm from Victoria, BC, born and raised, and your beautiful pictures of familiar places are such sweet reminders of home and my family. Thank you for sharing these!


----------



## rendodan110

sunandflowers said:


> Beautiful! Is this MM or GM?



GM [emoji173]️


----------



## rendodan110

musiclover said:


> Dear rendodan110, although I don't live there anymore, I'm from Victoria, BC, born and raised, and your beautiful pictures of familiar places are such sweet reminders of home and my family. Thank you for sharing these!



Victoria is so beautiful! I plan to go back many times [emoji173]️


----------



## leooh

the barista made a beautiful feather!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Annabel Lee said:


> I love the Studio! Add me to the list of those who recommend it!


Love your username!


----------



## faneb

My mini pochette as a crossbody bag ✨


----------



## Annabel Lee

Squirrel75 said:


> Love your username!



Aww, thank you, Squirrel! I'm a huge Edgar Allan Poe fan.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Delightful MM at work!



Looking fab as always!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going out with my speedy b25 to check out the new iphone.. I hope they have the jet black one in store as a display model


----------



## bebefuzz

Louis Vuitton monogram druout bag!


----------



## clu13

Annabel Lee said:


> Also, if it's not too OT, how did you like The Prisoner?



I am big fan of the prisoner! Are you a wine fan? We have a pretty active little group down The Kitchen subforum of the Playground.


----------



## Kylie M

bebefuzz said:


> Louis Vuitton monogram druout bag!
> View attachment 3462829


Great mod shot / perfection


----------



## Sandy1017

My zippy and I headed to grab lunch.


----------



## mia1103

Hitting the gym with my 5 years old palermo


----------



## LGW




----------



## PuccaNGaru

Staycation for our anniversary. All I need is my speedy b 25 and a large coffee for the road trip.


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## leooh

LGW said:


> View attachment 3463624



super cute display!


----------



## vanhornink

LGW said:


> View attachment 3463624


Love that display, did you make all the things in there??


----------



## manda331

PuccaNGaru said:


> View attachment 3463684
> 
> 
> Staycation for our anniversary. All I need is my speedy b 25 and a large coffee for the road trip.


Happy Anniversary! [emoji178]


----------



## monolvlove




----------



## monolvlove

My 9 year old went in my closet and chose this classic[emoji4][emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3463815


Gorgeous! I love the colors u chose. [emoji7]


----------



## fyn72

LGW said:


> View attachment 3463624


How adorable is this! LOVE it!!


----------



## LGW

vanhornink said:


> Love that display, did you make all the things in there??





fyn72 said:


> How adorable is this! LOVE it!!


Thank you!
I made the display, it's a little hobby of mine. I have made Chanel, Dior, Louboutin and McQueen ones, to put in my dressing room. I tend to Instagram (@lauragallo_wallis) all the crafts I make, to keep a record of how they evolve as they take a while to make.


----------



## LGW

leooh said:


> super cute display!


Thank you, I made it!


----------



## aimeng

Damier Alma BB,almost 4 years old


----------



## LawQT1908

Only clear (ugly) handbags are allowed at the Superdome so I'm glad that the Clemence wallet can hold my iphone6 plus and a small lipgloss. #whodat [emoji12]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Finally using my rivets envelope after 3 months sitting in box.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

frivofrugalista said:


> Finally using my rivets envelope after 3 months sitting in box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464298



Beautiful![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## frivofrugalista

HeartMyMJs said:


> Beautiful![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thanks my friend


----------



## Venessa84

Golf with a little Hoxton...yes please


----------



## Sonmi999

Going out for dinner with DBF  Azur goes well with black and white! And I love the pop of color from the hot pink interior


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Finally using my rivets envelope after 3 months sitting in box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464298



Gorgeous clutch!   What else do you have sitting in a box?  Let me help out.  LOL


----------



## unhly_msqurade

bebefuzz said:


> Louis Vuitton monogram druout bag!
> View attachment 3462829


Total blast from the past! My first LV bag bought by my mom when I was early 20s. So elegant!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous clutch!   What else do you have sitting in a box?  Let me help out.  LOL



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] a few more items that will come out soon[emoji6]


----------



## fujikomm

chickengal said:


> Took her out for the first time ever on world's 2nd largest cruise ship to Western Caribbean 2 weeks ago


Fabulous


----------



## fujikomm

aimeng said:


> Damier Alma BB,almost 4 years old
> View attachment 3464054


Looks new!


----------



## MJDaisy

My mews overlooking Harvard square this morning at Starbucks with me [emoji179]love this bag more and more as we transition into fall.


----------



## Rose71

My Alma BB damier 2 weeks ago with me and my hubby in the city and with a "berline weisse" drink


----------



## Rose71

aimeng said:


> Damier Alma BB,almost 4 years old
> View attachment 3464054


I love the alma in the moment so much, 
I´am decide on bb damier or pm (maybe indigo) to buy. So lovely the alma´s


----------



## AECornell

My handy mom bag. In the garden watching my son play in the sandbox. Not a bad view [emoji4]


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Sonmi999 said:


> Going out for dinner with DBF  Azur goes well with black and white! And I love the pop of color from the hot pink interior



You are a doll!!  Love the Louis!


----------



## Sonmi999

alwayscoffee89 said:


> You are a doll!!  Love the Louis!


Oh, you're so sweet! Thank you ❤️


----------



## monksmom

Sonmi999 said:


> Going out for dinner with DBF  Azur goes well with black and white! And I love the pop of color from the hot pink interior


Your blouse is super cute!


----------



## Sonmi999

monksmom said:


> Your blouse is super cute!


Thanks! I do love it ❤️


----------



## Breadnbrie

Speedy B to work!


----------



## Nisreen Andraous

MJDaisy said:


> My mews overlooking Harvard square this morning at Starbucks with me [emoji179]love this bag more and more as we transition into fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464803


That's a cute one


----------



## Sonmi999

Breadnbrie said:


> Speedy B to work!


My favorite bag everrr! Gorgeous! Is it the 25?


----------



## sunandflowers

First Seahawks game for mini Pochette. NFL approved!


----------



## viewwing

AECornell said:


> My handy mom bag. In the garden watching my son play in the sandbox. Not a bad view [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3464864


Not bad at all! Where is this view?


----------



## Breadnbrie

Sonmi999 said:


> My favorite bag everrr! Gorgeous! Is it the 25?


The 30  I'll get a 25 at some point later too.


----------



## LuxMommy

It's a monogram day today with my Shine Shawl and Speedy B [emoji7]. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3465574


----------



## LuxMommy

Sorry, here is my pic.


----------



## Ines12

this is mine


----------



## Ines12

Alcat34 said:


> View attachment 3390773
> 
> I guess this technically counts-here's me and my boxed up neverfull leaving the store in Montréal! Bought my first Louis today! So happy


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ines12

vinbenphon1 said:


> View attachment 3395857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High tea at my local Louis Vuitton ... Yum


Ow, it is beautiful , in my local LV i had nothing , I felt me  there as at a train station.


----------



## shalomnurse

Fuchsia Petite Noe on my way to do some work related errands.


----------



## Ines12

Dorf said:


> At work today
> View attachment 3409103


it's my next purchase!


----------



## AECornell

Edinburgh UK 



viewwing said:


> Not bad at all! Where is this view?


----------



## Aoifs

AECornell said:


> Edinburgh UK


See you in two weeks [emoji16] ill be the girl with the Speedy B DE. Is there a LV boutique in Edinburgh?

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## fyn72

Gorgeous Spring day in the Southbank Gardens . I love how the colour changes [emoji178]


----------



## Ladyzee16

My trusty Neverful MM chilling after coming in from the supermarket!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuxMommy said:


> Sorry, here is my pic.



I love your shawl as I am a huge khaki fan. Love seeing the speedy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

shalomnurse said:


> Fuchsia Petite Noe on my way to do some work related errands.



What a nice color! Love this style!


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> Gorgeous Spring day in the Southbank Gardens . I love how the colour changes [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465954
> View attachment 3465955



This is just gorgeous!   What color is this?   amethyst?


----------



## eena1230

fyn72 said:


> Gorgeous Spring day in the Southbank Gardens . I love how the colour changes [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465954
> View attachment 3465955


What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Coffee911

Breadnbrie said:


> Speedy B to work!



Is this the 30?


----------



## Coffee911

Coffee911 said:


> Is this the 30?



I'm so sorry I should've finished reading the thread before I jumped to asking what size speedy lol


----------



## LakeLake

Ines12 said:


> this is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465578


That colour is stunning! I don't think I've seen that blue [emoji7]


----------



## LakeLake

fyn72 said:


> Gorgeous Spring day in the Southbank Gardens . I love how the colour changes [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465954
> View attachment 3465955


Enjoy your day out! It's gorgeous weather right now


----------



## sunandflowers

fyn72 said:


> Gorgeous Spring day in the Southbank Gardens . I love how the colour changes [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465954
> View attachment 3465955



Which color is this? Amethyst?
Gorgeous!


----------



## sunandflowers

fyn72 said:


> Gorgeous Spring day in the Southbank Gardens . I love how the colour changes [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465954
> View attachment 3465955



If this is Aurore, I'm even more obsessed about getting this bag in this color! I wish there was a way to still get one new! 
Just an amazing color! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## VladikC

My cles in action!


----------



## burbluebee

Sonmi999 said:


> Going out for dinner with DBF  Azur goes well with black and white! And I love the pop of color from the hot pink interior


I love your blouse! And the bag, of course  .


----------



## LuxMommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love your shawl as I am a huge khaki fan. Love seeing the speedy!


Thank you so much! Love this colour, too, so perfect for fall and goes with everything .


----------



## LuxMommy

fyn72 said:


> Gorgeous Spring day in the Southbank Gardens . I love how the colour changes [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465954
> View attachment 3465955


Sandie, I am such a huge fan of all your bags - would you consider doing a collection thread, or have you ever done one? Would love to see all of them together!


----------



## AECornell

There is! I've actually never been inside (I know, what is wrong with me?!). You will love it here! Let me know if you need any recs!



Aoifs said:


> See you in two weeks [emoji16] ill be the girl with the Speedy B DE. Is there a LV boutique in Edinburgh?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## leooh

dinner...


----------



## Sandra.AT

With my speedy b25 at work..enjoying the last sunny days with my mono bags[emoji3]until it gets rainy on the weekend


----------



## Aoifs

AECornell said:


> There is! I've actually never been inside (I know, what is wrong with me?!). You will love it here! Let me know if you need any recs!


Such self control! Any recs for designer consignment/ vintage shops? Also what to see and where to eat is always welcome! Thank you! [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## fyn72

Iamminda said:


> This is just gorgeous!   What color is this?   amethyst?



It's Aurore, I love how it changes colour in different light


----------



## fyn72

LuxMommy said:


> Sandie, I am such a huge fan of all your bags - would you consider doing a collection thread, or have you ever done one? Would love to see all of them together!



Naw thank you! I have sold a few and bought others over time as my tastes change haha 
Do you mean a photo of my collection altogether? Have never done anything like it.


----------



## AECornell

I'll PM you!



Aoifs said:


> Such self control! Any recs for designer consignment/ vintage shops? Also what to see and where to eat is always welcome! Thank you! [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Aoifs

Never realised how hard it is to take a bag selfie!







Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## eena1230

She's keeping me company while I'm at work early in the morning


----------



## Breadnbrie

eena1230 said:


> She's keeping me company while I'm at work early in the morning



It's so cute! Which bag is this?

ICD-10 on the other hand...not so cute! Our computers are down today so we are having a heck of a time looking up all those codes!


----------



## bellevie0891

Sandra.AT said:


> With my speedy b25 at work..enjoying the last sunny days with my mono bags[emoji3]until it gets rainy on the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466256



Love! Your Speedy and your outfit look great!


----------



## bellevie0891

VladikC said:


> View attachment 3466136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cles in action!


Cute!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Sandra.AT said:


> With my speedy b25 at work..enjoying the last sunny days with my mono bags[emoji3]until it gets rainy on the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466256


You look smashing! Love the bag with the outfit!


----------



## eena1230

Breadnbrie said:


> It's so cute! Which bag is this?
> 
> ICD-10 on the other hand...not so cute! Our computers are down today so we are having a heck of a time looking up all those codes!


Hello. It's the Mabillon.
Ahahahaha you're right, ICD 10 not cute at all.  So you're a coder too?


----------



## viewwing

leooh said:


> View attachment 3466250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dinner...


Oh my goodness! You're at ssc! This dish use to be my fav,,, the recipe seemed to have changed


----------



## Breadnbrie

eena1230 said:


> Hello. It's the Mabillon.
> Ahahahaha you're right, ICD 10 not cute at all.  So you're a coder too?


Did they stop making this? I haven't seen it on the site recently. 

And I'm a nurse practitioner. This is the first time our system has been down since ICD-10 came out, so it's the first time I've gotten to know it in this much detail! Not a fan lol


----------



## Sandra.AT

bellevie0891 said:


> Love! Your Speedy and your outfit look great!



Thank you [emoji3][emoji38]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Breadnbrie said:


> You look smashing! Love the bag with the outfit!


Thank you [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## Lovely pink

Aoifs said:


> Just my cles and 6 key holder for date night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Lovely pink

Breadnbrie said:


> You look smashing! Love the bag with the outfit!


Beautiful!


----------



## Lovely pink

Beautiful!


----------



## FAheartsLV721

Just a quiet Wednesday at the office with my agenda pm and my fleur insolite wallet. Loving this wallet charm. 

[emoji173]️

View attachment 3466712


View attachment 3466713


----------



## LoveLaVie

Waiting in Starbucks for hubby to get off work


----------



## Adaniels729

Out the door wearing my weekday uniform. White shirt, jeans and something LV monogram


----------



## bh4me

LoveLaVie said:


> View attachment 3466720
> 
> 
> Waiting in Starbucks for hubby to get off work


I've never seen this color in vernis. It's really nice!


----------



## Sonmi999

burbluebee said:


> I love your blouse! And the bag, of course  .


Thank you ❤️


----------



## l.ch.

At the doctor's office


----------



## Aoifs

Lovely pink said:


> Beautiful!!!!


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Just had lunch with my DH. The very first time rocking my PM. How awesome knowing it was made in week 35 of 2016. It's literally less than 10 days old [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji92] #newborn lol


----------



## SpeedyJC

Two different outfits and LV's today and it's only 11! I had a work related meeting this morning but I just can't stay in a dress all day so now on to something more comfy to me. My hubby was so funny this morning I never wear dresses but today I did( getting ready to start new job) and when he saw me he was like "what is this???". The first LV is the graffiti speedy with Jack and Lucy charm and the other LV is the twinset.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## bellevie0891

LOVE your red accents!!!
What size is your Speedy?


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

The whole lunch date outfit [emoji4]. 
The


----------



## kkfiregirl

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> The whole lunch date outfit [emoji4].
> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467315



You look fab!


----------



## NumeroCinque

Went out for a quick lunch this afternoon with my just-in mini pochette 


Picture taken from my instagram 

Edit: I used the strap of my Eva clutch to wear it as a crossbody bag


----------



## HeartMyMJs

bellevie0891 said:


> LOVE your red accents!!!
> What size is your Speedy?



Hi!  It's 25. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Aoifs

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3467237


I love everything about this pic! Red and DE are a match made in heaven.

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sgj99

SpeedyJC said:


> View attachment 3467189
> View attachment 3467191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different outfits and LV's today and it's only 11! I had a work related meeting this morning but I just can't stay in a dress all day so now on to something more comfy to me. My hubby was so funny this morning I never wear dresses but today I did( getting ready to start new job) and when he saw me he was like "what is this???". The first LV is the graffiti speedy with Jack and Lucy charm and the other LV is the twinset.



I absolutely love your SS Khaki Graffiti Speedy with the Jack & Lucie charm!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Aoifs said:


> I love everything about this pic! Red and DE are a match made in heaven.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

kkfiregirl said:


> You look fab!



Thank you dear [emoji4][emoji85][emoji8]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Thank you dear [emoji4][emoji85][emoji8]



You're welcome! I'm only being honest [emoji8]


----------



## Ellie j

DaisyM said:


> View attachment 3455749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my lovely Melie at the salon!


❤️❤️❤️❤️  In love


----------



## Rocksyram

First time taking her out after getting the replacement drawstring to pick the kids up from preschool


----------



## eena1230

Breadnbrie said:


> Did they stop making this? I haven't seen it on the site recently.
> 
> And I'm a nurse practitioner. This is the first time our system has been down since ICD-10 came out, so it's the first time I've gotten to know it in this much detail! Not a fan lol


I think it's still in the LV site... I just checked right now..

I'm not a big fan of ICD 10 either I preferred ICD 9


----------



## fyn72

Spring is here.. Garden shot [emoji4]


----------



## lovely_bag

My Sac Noé tanning in the morning sun.


----------



## forever.elise

My new Speedy 25 sitting pretty at work. In love[emoji173]️


----------



## Sandy1017

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3468154
> 
> My new Speedy 25 sitting pretty at work. In love[emoji173]️


Yes it is! Sitting very pretty


----------



## fujikomm

fyn72 said:


> Spring is here.. Garden shot [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467892
> View attachment 3467893



Beautiful!


----------



## lovely_bag

My Sac Noé, patiently waiting next to my office desk for the weekend to begin.

The black bag is a bicycle basket. It gets mounted on the handlebar. The blue seam is new: It covers the zipper, which might damage the vachatta when pulling the sac out of the bicycle basket. My SO sewed the seam.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

NumeroCinque said:


> Went out for a quick lunch this afternoon with my just-in mini pochette
> View attachment 3467429
> 
> Picture taken from my instagram
> 
> Edit: I used the strap of my Eva clutch to wear it as a crossbody bag


Beautiful dear! Do you have to be extra careful with the painting on the canvas? Thinking of buying one . 

Ps: Ik woon ook in Vlanderen


----------



## California53

Working Friday. My Pochette Metis with LV Papillon bandeau. 
Warm regards, 
California53


----------



## LuxMommy

fyn72 said:


> Naw thank you! I have sold a few and bought others over time as my tastes change haha
> Do you mean a photo of my collection altogether? Have never done anything like it.


Yes, something like that, would be fun to see them all together, you have a lovely collection! I've not done that either, there's just never enough time .


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going out for drinks with my friends and my speedy b25


----------



## x_TaNgErInE_x

My Azur Totally MM being used as a diaper bag for our doctors appointment today


----------



## fyn72

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out for drinks with my friends and my speedy b25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468303



Rocking your bag as always Sandra Gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## Sandra.AT

fyn72 said:


> Rocking your bag as always Sandra Gorgeous [emoji7]


Thank you so much[emoji11] [emoji38]


----------



## chicgirl616

Out and about with my Siena MM.


----------



## fyn72

A bit of shopping with Pochette Metis [emoji4]


----------



## LVoe4DB

chicgirl616 said:


> Out and about with my Siena MM.
> View attachment 3468619


The Sienna is so pretty, congrats! I think I need to put her on my wishlist [emoji179][emoji177]


----------



## MJDaisy

On our way to work this morning [emoji177]


----------



## Caspin22

Pretty Noe hanging out with me as I coach my Special Olympics bowling team.


----------



## LuxMommy

Love how my Twice matches my shawl. This little bag is amazing by the way!


----------



## NumeroCinque

It's not really my LV as a bag but... my very first LVperfume with the new packaging. So this picture is my "LV" on the Brussels tram. 

I got Mille Feux. (Materie noire was sold out but also smelt delicious. The SA gave me a sample )


----------



## bh4me

With my fuchsia Alma bb today...


----------



## aimeng




----------



## Sandra.AT

LuxMommy said:


> Love how my Twice matches my shawl. This little bag is amazing by the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469142


This colour looks lovely..is this magenta?


----------



## Sandra.AT

bh4me said:


> With my fuchsia Alma bb today...
> View attachment 3469153


I love this colour..perfect for autumn and winter [emoji3]


----------



## LuxMommy

Sandra.AT said:


> This colour looks lovely..is this magenta?


Thanks Sandra! No, it's actually called Grape.


----------



## Sandra.AT

LuxMommy said:


> Thanks Sandra! No, it's actually called Grape.


Oh wow I didn't know they have it in this colour.. I love this colour ..I need to check it out at the store [emoji2] I haven't seen grape in reality


----------



## LuxMommy

Sandra.AT said:


> Oh wow I didn't know they have it in this colour.. I love this colour ..I need to check it out at the store [emoji2] I haven't seen grape in reality


You should, it is really stunning! My store only had 1 of these in this colour, so I grabbed it and have been very happy with it .


----------



## Aoifs

Speedy has started her tour of Scotland! 







Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## AECornell

Hope you have a great time!



Aoifs said:


> Speedy has started her tour of Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Aoifs

AECornell said:


> Hope you have a great time!


Thanks! Starting in Ayrshire. Its so beautiful. 

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## AECornell

Watercolor Speedy 35 today


----------



## fyn72

AECornell said:


> Watercolor Speedy 35 today
> 
> View attachment 3469336



It's beautiful! [emoji7] I have the white one [emoji5] so rare to see!


----------



## Breadnbrie

LoveLaVie said:


> View attachment 3466720
> 
> 
> Waiting in Starbucks for hubby to get off work


The vernis looks so beautiful! Lovely dusty rose color as well. 



fyn72 said:


> Spring is here.. Garden shot [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467892
> View attachment 3467893





AECornell said:


> Watercolor Speedy 35 today
> 
> View attachment 3469336



Wow, I love these watercolor speedies! Beautiful photos!


----------



## SpeedyJC

sgj99 said:


> I absolutely love your SS Khaki Graffiti Speedy with the Jack & Lucie charm!!!



Thank you!


----------



## sunandflowers

Eva on errands with us on a rainy NW day. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3469463


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuxMommy said:


> Love how my Twice matches my shawl. This little bag is amazing by the way!



I love how Grape photographs dark in your picture. Very rich in color. I tried it on in the boutique and it looked slightly brighter. Nice cheery color. I ended up with Noir instead.

Love how your shawl matches too.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

My trusty Pochette Metis. Perfect size for a worry-free crossbody.


----------



## nashpoo

Being extra haha


----------



## kkfiregirl

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3469528
> 
> Being extra haha



Nothing wrong with 'extra' [emoji6]


----------



## kkfiregirl

fyn72 said:


> A bit of shopping with Pochette Metis [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468706
> View attachment 3468707
> View attachment 3468709



Cute!! I have the same phone case - how's yours holding up?


----------



## bh4me

Sandra.AT said:


> I love this colour..perfect for autumn and winter [emoji3]


Thank you! I love this color especially this time of year. The weather where I'm at is still in summer mode though


----------



## fyn72

kkfiregirl said:


> Cute!! I have the same phone case - how's yours holding up?



It's still excellent after a year of use, I even took my phone off to put a case inside so u can take my phone out if needed and stuck down no worries [emoji4]


----------



## LuxMommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love how Grape photographs dark in your picture. Very rich in color. I tried it on in the boutique and it looked slightly brighter. Nice cheery color. I ended up with Noir instead.
> 
> Love how your shawl matches too.


Thank you!


----------



## l.ch.

Going to friends for lunch!


----------



## kkfiregirl

fyn72 said:


> It's still excellent after a year of use, I even took my phone off to put a case inside so u can take my phone out if needed and stuck down no worries [emoji4]



That's great! I've had mine since March and it has already started cracking in the middle.


----------



## orchidee998

My new Boétie, the perfect shopping bag.


----------



## lovely_bag

orchidee998 said:


> My new Boétie, the perfect shopping bag.


Perfect matching nails!
Congrats, looks like a fun day out.


----------



## kprince

Enjoying lunch by the beach in south Florida with my neverfull.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue




----------



## JoeyLouis

View attachment 3470035


Still feels like summer here, so I'm breaking out the Reade PM tote in Vernis - Framboise. I rarely ever use it, but this bag has moved with me to so many different apartments and cities up and down the West Coast. It's 10+ years old  and looks amazing.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

x_TaNgErInE_x said:


> My Azur Totally MM being used as a diaper bag for our doctors appointment today
> 
> View attachment 3468359



This bag is my workhorse. This bag also changed my husbands opinion Louis Vuitton. Before he wasn't interested in getting me anything from them but after he's seen how well this bag has handled daily mommy and travel use he's keen on another one for me [emoji4][emoji122] I have it in Damier ebene. And I use the pockets ALL-the-time.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Sunday everyone!  Using my Montaigne to church.


----------



## myangrqzmom

My Disney park companion ..... My very 1st ever LV that I purchased in my 20's & still my fave travel bag.  I may own many diff luxury bags but I will keep this one forever!


----------



## merekat703

apple picking

Sent from my VS987 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sonmi999

My beloved Speedy B 25 right after we got back from the supermarket


----------



## forever.elise

myangrqzmom said:


> My Disney park companion ..... My very 1st ever LV that I purchased in my 20's & still my fave travel bag.  I may own many diff luxury bags but I will keep this one forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470170



I love your picture! I just missed you, we were in Disney World Magic Kingdom a week ago. I recognized The Crystal Palace in your picture, so I must add one too. I wondered how many TPF members are in Disney?! Gotta love the Minnie Ears!!!


I used the Favorite on that trip.


----------



## forever.elise

RIP my Favorite. This bag did not hold up after I got back from my trip. The dreaded crease happened to me and I had to bring her back to LV and choose a different bag. These are the last pictures I have with her![emoji22] She was a beauty, and will be missed.


----------



## Sonmi999

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3470205
> 
> View attachment 3470206
> 
> View attachment 3470207
> 
> RIP my Favorite. This bag did not hold up after I got back from my trip. The dreaded crease happened to me and I had to bring her back to LV and choose a different bag. These are the last pictures I have with her![emoji22] She was a beauty, and will be missed.


Sorry to ask, but what crease? I intend to buy this bag in the future... Thanks!


----------



## shalomjude

forever.elise said:


> I love your picture! I just missed you, we were in Disney World Magic Kingdom a week ago. I recognized The Crystal Palace in your picture, so I must add one too. I wondered how many TPF members are in Disney?! Gotta love the Minnie Ears!!!
> View attachment 3470204
> 
> I used the Favorite on that trip.



Thanks for sharing ... beautiful photos


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3470205
> 
> View attachment 3470206
> 
> View attachment 3470207
> 
> RIP my Favorite. This bag did not hold up after I got back from my trip. The dreaded crease happened to me and I had to bring her back to LV and choose a different bag. These are the last pictures I have with her![emoji22] She was a beauty, and will be missed.



Thanks for posting these great pics!  Love those Minnie ears on you.  You look great (with your million dollar smile ).   Btw, your Starbucks thread is still going strong!


----------



## Rocksyram

At magic kingdom mickey's not so scary Halloween party on space ranger ride- we are stuck.


----------



## Arlene619

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for posting these great pics!  Love those Minnie ears on you.  You look great (with your million dollar smile ).   Btw, your Starbucks thread is still going strong!





Rocksyram said:


> At magic kingdom mickey's not so scary Halloween party on space ranger ride- we are stuck.
> 
> View attachment 3470229


Looks like you guys are having fun!! I'm taking my son to Disneyland tomorrow, he just started fall vacay and I took the day off.. [emoji16]  let's see if I remember to post pics.


----------



## eena1230

Had a great time with my Totem speedy at Universal Studios Hollywood!


----------



## j19

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3470205
> 
> View attachment 3470206
> 
> View attachment 3470207
> 
> RIP my Favorite. This bag did not hold up after I got back from my trip. The dreaded crease happened to me and I had to bring her back to LV and choose a different bag. These are the last pictures I have with her![emoji22] She was a beauty, and will be missed.


You look stunning, great pics!


----------



## FAheartsLV721

Headed to the Italian festival in downtown Salt Lake City with my Trevi GM.


----------



## JacqueOCS

Rocksyram said:


> First time taking her out after getting the replacement drawstring to pick the kids up from preschool
> 
> View attachment 3467796


Adorable!!!! Is this bag to young looking for a 52 y/o to carry?


----------



## FancyPants77

myangrqzmom said:


> My Disney park companion ..... My very 1st ever LV that I purchased in my 20's & still my fave travel bag.  I may own many diff luxury bags but I will keep this one forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470170



So cute! The pochette crossbody is perfect for Disney. Love it!


----------



## FancyPants77

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3470205
> 
> View attachment 3470206
> 
> View attachment 3470207
> 
> RIP my Favorite. This bag did not hold up after I got back from my trip. The dreaded crease happened to me and I had to bring her back to LV and choose a different bag. These are the last pictures I have with her![emoji22] She was a beauty, and will be missed.



Pretty pictures! . Ahh yes, the dreaded crease across the flap. I wanted this bag for the longest time but stayed away because of the reviews. I considered the Eva but the face plate would catch too many scratches for my liking, so I ended up getting the pochette and turning it crossbody to use as my Disneyland bag. I love it! I highly recommend this instead


----------



## MJDaisy

my beauty DA. Can't stop staring at this bag.


----------



## myangrqzmom

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3470205
> 
> View attachment 3470206
> 
> View attachment 3470207
> 
> RIP my Favorite. This bag did not hold up after I got back from my trip. The dreaded crease happened to me and I had to bring her back to LV and choose a different bag. These are the last pictures I have with her![emoji22] She was a beauty, and will be missed.



Oh so sad to hear about your Favorite. Great photos and yup gotta have those ears!


----------



## myangrqzmom

JacqueOCS said:


> Adorable!!!! Is this bag to young looking for a 52 y/o to carry?



Oh no! You're never too young for an LV. I think most LV bags suits all ages and this draw string bag is a classic!


----------



## Rocksyram

myangrqzmom said:


> My Disney park companion ..... My very 1st ever LV that I purchased in my 20's & still my fave travel bag.  I may own many diff luxury bags but I will keep this one forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470170



This is so awesome! How long are you on Disney for? We'll be at magic kingdom tomorrow.


----------



## Kris Guitton

Lee said:


> Continued from: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pics-of-your-louis-vuitton-in-action.910374/
> 
> Thank you to all who share all their wonderful pics!



Hi, I am sorry to post here but I am trying to find out how to start a post? 
I just have a question for the experts on here. I would like to find out the name of this purse. I looked on the LV website but I can not find it. Please help !!
It came with a long strap. I bought it from the LV store in July of 2015. The interior is a very deep wine color in microfiber. THANKS SO MUCH !!


----------



## Rocksyram

JacqueOCS said:


> Adorable!!!! Is this bag to young looking for a 52 y/o to carry?



Never! I feel this bag is such a classic that you can carry at any age!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Kris Guitton said:


> Hi, I am sorry to post here but I am trying to find out how to start a post?
> I just have a question for the experts on here. I would like to find out the name of this purse. I looked on the LV website but I can not find it. Please help !!
> It came with a long strap. I bought it from the LV store in July of 2015. The interior is a very deep wine color in microfiber. THANKS SO MUCH !!


It's the belmont


----------



## manda331

forever.elise said:


> I love your picture! I just missed you, we were in Disney World Magic Kingdom a week ago. I recognized The Crystal Palace in your picture, so I must add one too. I wondered how many TPF members are in Disney?! Gotta love the Minnie Ears!!!
> View attachment 3470204
> 
> I used the Favorite on that trip.


Too cute! I took my Empreinte Noir twice!


----------



## JacqueOCS

myangrqzmom said:


> Oh no! You're never too young for an LV. I think most LV bags suits all ages and this draw string bag is a classic!



Thank you! I'm such a mono Gurl and have not reached out of my comfort zone.mimdo have a few SLG in other patterns, but no handbags


----------



## JacqueOCS

Rocksyram said:


> Never! I feel this bag is such a classic that you can carry at any age!



Thank you


----------



## luvspurses

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3470205
> 
> View attachment 3470206
> 
> View attachment 3470207
> 
> RIP my Favorite. This bag did not hold up after I got back from my trip. The dreaded crease happened to me and I had to bring her back to LV and choose a different bag. These are the last pictures I have with her![emoji22] She was a beauty, and will be missed.


love your pics. heading to disney soon but i never take my lv, instead go with disney dooney's. love the photo in front of the mosaic, just beautiful! just curious, what crease are you talking about with the favorite? i have the favorite mm and didn't know there was an issue, but then again i've been on ban island for a little while so i guess out of the loop : )


----------



## harley.quinn

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3470205
> 
> View attachment 3470206
> 
> View attachment 3470207
> 
> RIP my Favorite. This bag did not hold up after I got back from my trip. The dreaded crease happened to me and I had to bring her back to LV and choose a different bag. These are the last pictures I have with her![emoji22] She was a beauty, and will be missed.



I'm sorry to hear about your bag. That's never fun when it's one of your faves. 

I'm curious though, how were you able to exchange it even if it was used? Is it cause they saw it as a manufacture default?


----------



## amstevens714

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3470205
> 
> View attachment 3470206
> 
> View attachment 3470207
> 
> RIP my Favorite. This bag did not hold up after I got back from my trip. The dreaded crease happened to me and I had to bring her back to LV and choose a different bag. These are the last pictures I have with her![emoji22] She was a beauty, and will be missed.



Oh no! How long did you have it?  I'm not sure familiar with the crease issue. Where was it? may I ask what bag you got in its place?


----------



## j19

bebefuzz said:


> Louis Vuitton monogram druout bag!
> View attachment 3462829


Love this!!


----------



## j19

significantlysteph said:


> A few outfits wearing my two LV babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461506
> View attachment 3461509
> View attachment 3461504


Gorgeous! What size is the DE speedy in the last picture?


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Week-end trip...


----------



## Kris Guitton

Sandra.AT said:


> It's the belmont


THANK YOU SO MUCH SANDRA!!!


----------



## clu13

SC bag with Coppola Sofia Riesling


----------



## forever.elise

Sonmi999 said:


> Sorry to ask, but what crease? I intend to buy this bag in the future... Thanks!



Hi! No problem, check out the "That's my Favorite" thread. You will see all the pics! 



shalomjude said:


> Thanks for sharing ... beautiful photos


Thank you[emoji5]



Iamminda said:


> Thanks for posting these great pics!  Love those Minnie ears on you.  You look great (with your million dollar smile ).   Btw, your Starbucks thread is still going strong!


 Lol, I LOVE YOU! Wish I could give you a big hug, you're always so kind to me[emoji847] Yes, and love the SB thread!!! 



j19 said:


> You look stunning, great pics!


 You're so sweet, thank you[emoji253]



FancyPants77 said:


> Pretty pictures! . Ahh yes, the dreaded crease across the flap. I wanted this bag for the longest time but stayed away because of the reviews. I considered the Eva but the face plate would catch too many scratches for my liking, so I ended up getting the pochette and turning it crossbody to use as my Disneyland bag. I love it! I highly recommend this instead


 I think getting the Pochette with a crossbody strap is a perfect idea!!! I agree 100% about the brass plate; I had to buy special plastic film to cover the plate and it was very difficult to get it to look perfect because of the air bubbles. Too much maintenance! 



myangrqzmom said:


> Oh so sad to hear about your Favorite. Great photos and yup gotta have those ears!


 Thank you and the ears were my favorite part!



manda331 said:


> Too cute! I took my Empreinte Noir twice!


 That's a great bag for the occasion! [emoji7]



luvspurses said:


> love your pics. heading to disney soon but i never take my lv, instead go with disney dooney's. love the photo in front of the mosaic, just beautiful! just curious, what crease are you talking about with the favorite? i have the favorite mm and didn't know there was an issue, but then again i've been on ban island for a little while so i guess out of the loop : )


 The Disney Dooney bags are adorable, and especially if you're an avid park visitor! 
Check out the "That's my Favorite!" Thread to see everyone's crease pictures.



harley.quinn said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your bag. That's never fun when it's one of your faves.
> 
> I'm curious though, how were you able to exchange it even if it was used? Is it cause they saw it as a manufacture default?


Yes, I had the bag for an entire year, and the crease progressed over time. It looked really bad after my trip, but probably would have looked even worse if I hadn't tried bending it out every time it started to show up. I was constantly trying to fix it and it never stayed.[emoji20]
Yes, it's a design flaw. On many people's bags the plastic strip inside is creating the dent because the force of the magnet pulls the canvas down and if the strip went the whole way up the flap, it probably wouldn't happen. 
They sent pictures of my bag and within 48 hours they said I could exchange it for a new one or something else. I did not want to get the Favorite again until it is potentially updated, so I chose the Speedy 25 and couldn't be happier. 



amstevens714 said:


> Oh no! How long did you have it?  I'm not sure familiar with the crease issue. Where was it? may I ask what bag you got in its place?


Check out the "That's my Favorite!" thread to see everyone's crease pictures. It's happening to tons of people. 
And I got the Speedy 25 in monogram. [emoji5] I already have the Speedy 30 in DE, but I am thrilled with the addition to my collection in the smaller size, and couldn't be happier.


----------



## forever.elise

clu13 said:


> SC bag with Coppola Sofia Riesling
> 
> View attachment 3470964



OMG the bag and wine combo is AMAZING![emoji7]


----------



## forever.elise

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3470347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my beauty DA. Can't stop staring at this bag.



Your bag is PERFECTION! And I'm also just as obsessed with your bed set. Would you mind sharing the brand?! And where you got it?! I am obsessed with the beautiful bright colors! They match your bag so perfectly...I would wake up every day and just want to eat cotton candy![emoji517]


----------



## forever.elise

FAheartsLV721 said:


> Headed to the Italian festival in downtown Salt Lake City with my Trevi GM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470312



You look gorgeous, and the bag looks stunning on you!


----------



## forever.elise

eena1230 said:


> Had a great time with my Totem speedy at Universal Studios Hollywood!



I love this picture and your bag! How fun! I also went to Universal Studios Orlando last week, but my fiancé has been to the one is Hollywood and said its so much better! I hope you had a great time!!!


----------



## forever.elise

Rocksyram said:


> At magic kingdom mickey's not so scary Halloween party on space ranger ride- we are stuck.
> 
> View attachment 3470229



Love the DE, and at least you were stuck sitting next to your little cutie[emoji173]️


----------



## forever.elise

Sonmi999 said:


> My beloved Speedy B 25 right after we got back from the supermarket



I love your bag so much. I really contemplated getting this one... ::girl sigh::[emoji7]


----------



## forever.elise

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3469961
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469962



Obsessed with your mini backpack...[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Zucnarf

Love to wear Capu


----------



## forever.elise

Zucnarf said:


> Love to wear Capu
> View attachment 3471002



Hey supermodel! You look fabulous! Love your bag.


----------



## FancyPants77

Zucnarf said:


> Love to wear Capu
> View attachment 3471002



So pretty! Looks perfect with that color cardigan too


----------



## Zucnarf

forever.elise said:


> Hey supermodel! You look fabulous! Love your bag.



Oh you are too kind and far away from the truth [emoji1][emoji23] but thank you so much for your kind words! [emoji257][emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## Zucnarf

FancyPants77 said:


> So pretty! Looks perfect with that color cardigan too



Thank you, it's an old one from Intimissimi.


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my Pochette Metis out to lunch yesterday.


----------



## mia1103

Miss Eva in action today


----------



## eena1230

forever.elise said:


> I love this picture and your bag! How fun! I also went to Universal Studios Orlando last week, but my fiancé has been to the one is Hollywood and said its so much better! I hope you had a great time!!!


Awwe thank you! I've seen your posts as well and you look absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Pinksweater

Much needed pick me up after a long day in the office


----------



## nashpoo

View attachment 3471081

Excuse my chubby arm and the pile of clothes in the background [emoji23]


----------



## Sonmi999

forever.elise said:


> Hi! No problem, check out the "That's my Favorite" thread. You will see all the pics!
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I LOVE YOU! Wish I could give you a big hug, you're always so kind to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and love the SB thread!!!
> 
> You're so sweet, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think getting the Pochette with a crossbody strap is a perfect idea!!! I agree 100% about the brass plate; I had to buy special plastic film to cover the plate and it was very difficult to get it to look perfect because of the air bubbles. Too much maintenance!
> 
> Thank you and the ears were my favorite part!
> 
> That's a great bag for the occasion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Disney Dooney bags are adorable, and especially if you're an avid park visitor!
> Check out the "That's my Favorite!" Thread to see everyone's crease pictures.
> 
> 
> Yes, I had the bag for an entire year, and the crease progressed over time. It looked really bad after my trip, but probably would have looked even worse if I hadn't tried bending it out every time it started to show up. I was constantly trying to fix it and it never stayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a design flaw. On many people's bags the plastic strip inside is creating the dent because the force of the magnet pulls the canvas down and if the strip went the whole way up the flap, it probably wouldn't happen.
> They sent pictures of my bag and within 48 hours they said I could exchange it for a new one or something else. I did not want to get the Favorite again until it is potentially updated, so I chose the Speedy 25 and couldn't be happier.
> 
> 
> Check out the "That's my Favorite!" thread to see everyone's crease pictures. It's happening to tons of people.
> And I got the Speedy 25 in monogram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have the Speedy 30 in DE, but I am thrilled with the addition to my collection in the smaller size, and couldn't be happier.


Thanks for answering! I'll certainly check it out. All these issues make me sad. The Favorite is such a cute bag! 



forever.elise said:


> I love your bag so much. I really contemplated getting this one... ::girl sigh::[emoji7]


Thank you! It is such a great bag! I recommend it so much ❤️


----------



## Sonmi999

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Pochette Metis out to lunch yesterday.


This is one of my current dream bags. Gorgeous ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

clu13 said:


> SC bag with Coppola Sofia Riesling
> 
> View attachment 3470964



This bag is stunning.  And great picture.


----------



## forever.elise

Riding passenger with my brand spankin new Speedy 25. I've wanted this size since 2004...why didn't I get this sooner?!


----------



## Pinksweater

Pinksweater said:


> Much needed pick me up after a long day in the office


For some reason I can't upload my picture


----------



## Venessa84

clu13 said:


> SC bag with Coppola Sofia Riesling
> 
> View attachment 3470964



Love this pic! Riesling is my favorite white wine.


----------



## Venessa84

Date night with my Alma BB at Mt. Fugi. DH was like are you want to put to put in that ledge, that's dangerous.


----------



## Pinksweater

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3471135
> 
> Riding passenger with my brand spankin new Speedy 25. I've wanted this size since 2004...why didn't I get this sooner?!



This is so my next bag


----------



## monksmom

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3471153
> 
> 
> Date night with my Alma BB at Mt. Fugi. DH was like are you want to put to put in that ledge, that's dangerous.


I  your bag, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Sonmi999

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3471135
> 
> Riding passenger with my brand spankin new Speedy 25. I've wanted this size since 2004...why didn't I get this sooner?!


This size fits soooo much! Congratulations!


----------



## campfire

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3471081
> 
> Excuse my chubby arm and the pile of clothes in the background [emoji23]



I wasn't really interested in this bag before but I just love it on you! You look fabulous! Could you please tell me what size this is? Thank you so much!


----------



## fyn72

clu13 said:


> SC bag with Coppola Sofia Riesling
> 
> View attachment 3470964



Oh my[emoji7] STUNNING! And the name of the wine and colour of the label very fitting [emoji3]


----------



## MJDaisy

forever.elise said:


> Your bag is PERFECTION! And I'm also just as obsessed with your bed set. Would you mind sharing the brand?! And where you got it?! I am obsessed with the beautiful bright colors! They match your bag so perfectly...I would wake up every day and just want to eat cotton candy![emoji517]



Aw thank you!!! I got it off of overstock about a month ago! I can't remember the brand but I'm sure it's still on there since this was so recent ! It's a duvet set. My husband is a gem and puts up with my pink obsession lol! 

I agree it does match the bag so well


----------



## jszkat

Carrying again my Retiro Noir. Great choice in the grey and rainy Swiss autumn weather. Sorry about the bad lighting.


----------



## shalomjude

clu13 said:


> SC bag with Coppola Sofia Riesling
> 
> View attachment 3470964



Wow stunning ... hope you are travelling well


----------



## bh4me

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3471153
> 
> 
> Date night with my Alma BB at Mt. Fugi. DH was like are you want to put to put in that ledge, that's dangerous.


I was thinking the same thing as your DH...lol  Great bag for date night!


----------



## nashpoo

campfire said:


> I wasn't really interested in this bag before but I just love it on you! You look fabulous! Could you please tell me what size this is? Thank you so much!



Aww thank you! This is the 25 and I'm 5'2" if that helps. It's honestly better looking in person!


----------



## llpalmtree

Stuck in the waiting room. Getting an oil change. I tried to read but all I really want to do is stare at my bag. Haha


----------



## frivofrugalista

ICE first day out at the Post office


----------



## NeLVoe

Not directly in action but I couldn't withhold my cute little Thomas Bear (Burberry) from you.  The Ladurée keychain that used to adorn the Neverfull is now doing likewise for my Speedy B 25.


----------



## MrH

Finally here [emoji4] been waiting for long time to come [emoji23]


----------



## revitalise

Grab my cles to run early morning errands


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

forever.elise said:


> Obsessed with your mini backpack...[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you!! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

frivofrugalista said:


> ICE first day out at the Post office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471588



SO lovely!!


----------



## Venessa84

Chilling at work


----------



## frivofrugalista

PinkInTheBlue said:


> SO lovely!!



Thank you[emoji170]


----------



## Kylie M

Croisette DE


----------



## bh4me

Kylie M said:


> View attachment 3472085
> View attachment 3472086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croisette DE


This looks great on you! Love the bag! May I ask how tall you are?


----------



## FancyPants77

jszkat said:


> Carrying again my Retiro Noir. Great choice in the grey and rainy Swiss autumn weather. Sorry about the bad lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471499
> View attachment 3471500



So pretty! I especially like how it looks with the neutrals in your second outfit. Beautiful


----------



## honisnowy

Kylie M said:


> View attachment 3472085
> View attachment 3472086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croisette DE


love your croisette and your goodies are making me hungry


----------



## Kylie M

bh4me said:


> This looks great on you! Love the bag! May I ask how tall you are?


Hi... I'm only 5.4


----------



## bh4me

Kylie M said:


> Hi... I'm only 5.4


Thank you! That really helps.


----------



## LuxMommy

My MonoMania Wednesday [emoji23]. While I love all my bags, this one is just soo easy and fun, loving my Speedy B [emoji4].


----------



## Deleted member 20806

Exploring with my Christopher messenger ⛅️❤️


----------



## bh4me

LVBastille said:


> Exploring with my Christopher messenger ⛅️❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472927


Great shot! Makes me want to hike again


----------



## viewwing

LVBastille said:


> Exploring with my Christopher messenger ⛅️❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472927


Breadth taking! Where is this?


----------



## Deleted member 20806

viewwing said:


> Breadth taking! Where is this?


Albuquerque, New Mexico


----------



## viewwing

LVBastille said:


> Albuquerque, New Mexico


Ooh... I use to live in NM for a bit many years ago. Awesome!


----------



## Aoifs

Having a glass of wine in front of the fire 







Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Real Authentication

LuxMommy said:


> My MonoMania Wednesday [emoji23]. While I love all my bags, this one is just soo easy and fun, loving my Speedy B [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472254


The whole family!! Love this


----------



## Real Authentication

Aoifs said:


> Having a glass of wine in front of the fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


Everything is so right about this picture


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Pretty in Pink Resort today [emoji176][emoji176]


----------



## Pinksweater

Much needed pick me up


----------



## Malin

Travelling 
For plane trip, there's my NF mm


And....inside my speedy b 25


----------



## Aoifs

Real Authentication said:


> Everything is so right about this picture


[emoji16] thank you! X

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## faintlymacabre

Got this a couple days ago, and it's already right at home as my workhorse bag.


----------



## paula3boys

Watching my son at football practice. Pom fur blowing in the wind so looks bigger than it is but color matches perfectly to monogram


----------



## kina.strickland

Having dinner with my Neverfull GM [emoji182]


----------



## LuxMommy

Real Authentication said:


> The whole family!! Love this


Thank you   .


----------



## fyn72

I love poms on my bags too [emoji4]


----------



## revitalise

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3473379
> 
> 
> Pretty in Pink Resort today [emoji176][emoji176]


I love love this. I wish I was following the limited edition items when this came out!


----------



## Stansy

Epi and DE hanging out together:


----------



## Pickle123

paula3boys said:


> Watching my son at football practice. Pom fur blowing in the wind so looks bigger than it is but color matches perfectly to monogram
> View attachment 3473669


I really like this. My next purchase will be a mono pochette and a DE adjustable strap to wear crossbody. May I ask where you got the pom? It looks great with the mono.


----------



## Vancang

With my speedy 25 empreinte in Las Vegas!!!!


----------



## eena1230

Ready to go to Universal Studios with her...


----------



## KM7029

At the mall with my new bag charm!


----------



## LuxMommy

Malin said:


> Travelling
> For plane trip, there's my NF mm
> View attachment 3473572
> 
> And....inside my speedy b 25
> View attachment 3473573


Genious!!!!


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Vancang said:


> With my speedy 25 empreinte in Las Vegas!!!!
> View attachment 3473969



[emoji173]️Vegas and [emoji173]️your bag!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Vancang said:


> With my speedy 25 empreinte in Las Vegas!!!!
> View attachment 3473969


Wow I love this picture.. and I love Las Vegas and your bag.. I miss Vegas.. I need to go their as soon as they are finished with their new China theme hotel ..
Have fun there


----------



## musiclover

Vancang said:


> With my speedy 25 empreinte in Las Vegas!!!!
> View attachment 3473969



I love your photo!  Louis Vuitton and Las Vegas...fantastic combination!


----------



## musiclover

KM7029 said:


> At the mall with my new bag charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474003



I love the monogram of your beautiful purse charm against the gorgeousness of the Speedy DE!  It's so very elegant!


----------



## paula3boys

Pickle123 said:


> I really like this. My next purchase will be a mono pochette and a DE adjustable strap to wear crossbody. May I ask where you got the pom? It looks great with the mono.


It is Michael Kors pom in color natural. My picture sucks, but the color is perfect match to mono. It doesn't look bad with DE either.


----------



## Pickle123

paula3boys said:


> It is Michael Kors pom in color natural. My picture sucks, but the color is perfect match to mono. It doesn't look bad with DE either.


Thank you so much for this info. Gonna try to find one.


----------



## paula3boys

Pickle123 said:


> Thank you so much for this info. Gonna try to find one.


Try the MK website!


----------



## LuxMommy

My bags for this weekend in action: errands with Mews and at the playground with my Twice and my little girl [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji173]️.


----------



## italianlolita

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3471081
> 
> Excuse my chubby arm and the pile of clothes in the background [emoji23]


 
So, where is the chubby arm? I only see a skinny arm with a gorgeous bag


----------



## reason24




----------



## Bijouxlady

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3471081
> 
> Excuse my chubby arm and the pile of clothes in the background [emoji23]


Love your SC bag. What size is it?? It makes me want one!


----------



## nashpoo

Bijouxlady said:


> Love your SC bag. What size is it?? It makes me want one!



Thank you! It's a 25 [emoji5] you should get one too!!


----------



## nashpoo

italianlolita said:


> So, where is the chubby arm? I only see a skinny arm with a gorgeous bag



LOL! You're too kind haha. But thank you!


----------



## fyn72

Using my jungle palms T26 as a clutch for daughters engagement [emoji173]️


----------



## LuxMommy

fyn72 said:


> Using my jungle palms T26 as a clutch for daughters engagement [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475494
> View attachment 3475495


How lovely, congratulations to you and your daughter!


----------



## viewwing

paula3boys said:


> Watching my son at football practice. Pom fur blowing in the wind so looks bigger than it is but color matches perfectly to monogram
> View attachment 3473669


Omg! At first glance I thought the Pom was a head!!


----------



## Vancang

Sandra.AT said:


> Wow I love this picture.. and I love Las Vegas and your bag.. I miss Vegas.. I need to go their as soon as they are finished with their new China theme hotel ..
> Have fun there



Thank you!! I love Vegas too....and just to let you know,all clients of Louis Vuitton can use the ir balcony to see the dancing fountain,and they close it for you and your company...there is were I took the picture!!![emoji108]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Enjoyed a beautiful sunny day yesterday strolling around and shopping in the city.


----------



## fyn72

LuxMommy said:


> How lovely, congratulations to you and your daughter!



Thank you! It was such a lovely evening! [emoji4]


----------



## jszkat

Taking my son to soccer this morning. Speedy B25 DE, Burberry showerproof trench. I love this kind of Burberry coats, they are so casual, still stylish.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuxMommy said:


> My bags for this weekend in action: errands with Mews and at the playground with my Twice and my little girl



I love the look of your Mews and the Twice makes me smile each time I see it. You look gorgeous too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jszkat said:


> Taking my son to soccer this morning. Speedy B25 DE, Burberry showerproof trench. I love this kind of Burberry coats, they are so casual, still stylish.



I really enjoy seeing the Speedyin DE.  I love your whole ensemble. Casual but so chic.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Enjoyed a beautiful sunny day yesterday strolling around and shopping in the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475575


Gorgeous bag and I love your entire look !!!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

LVBastille said:


> Exploring with my Christopher messenger ⛅️❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472927


Gorgeous bag and photo !!! Looks like a magazine ad


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Dmurphy1 said:


> Gorgeous bag and I love your entire look !!!!



Thank you dear [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji92]


----------



## momof3boyz

LuxMommy said:


> My bags for this weekend in action: errands with Mews and at the playground with my Twice and my little girl [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji173]️.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474893
> View attachment 3474894


Hi !! Both your bags look gorgeous on you !!! How do you like your Twice ? I tried this one on in Cherry yesterday at the store and really loved it ! I wanted to get the Mono Montaigne but now I am unsure ..lol   Do you use your twice often ?  Any details you can give will greatly help ! TIA


----------



## LuxMommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love the look of your Mews and the Twice makes me smile each time I see it. You look gorgeous too!


Thanks so much for your kind words, you are so sweet!


----------



## LuxMommy

momof3boyz said:


> Hi !! Both your bags look gorgeous on you !!! How do you like your Twice ? I tried this one on in Cherry yesterday at the store and really loved it ! I wanted to get the Mono Montaigne but now I am unsure ..lol   Do you use your twice often ?  Any details you can give will greatly help ! TIA


Hi, thanks so much! I adore my Twice! I use it every weekend for outings with my kids. Like this weekend for instance, I have used it when cycling with my son and going outside with both my kids. It's super practical and easy to use with one hand, even if I am having to hold my little girl. I love how easy and fun it is, so I can highly recommend it! I also have the Montaigne MM in Empreinte and that bag is the most gorgeous one of them all, love it SO much for all sorts of more stylish outings, a friend of mine has the Mono version and it is also great. But these are, of course, very different bags for very different purposes. My life sort of consists of two different parts: during the week the kids are in daycare/preschool and I work either at home or at the office, and on those days I use my bigger bags. Then on weekends my life is all about kids and being out and about with them, for which I need smaller cross-body bags. Hope this helps, looking forward to seeing what you get!


----------



## MJDaisy

Obsessed with my beautiful DA with RB neverfull! Staring at her while relaxing on the Cape!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Getting coffee with this baby. She's definitely that pop of color that I love. It's hard going from my teeny Rosalie to a full size wallet again, but she makes the transition easy. Sarah wallet in Rose Indien.


----------



## Chubbs1212

Happy Sunday[emoji4]


----------



## aimeng

fyn72 said:


> Using my jungle palms T26 as a clutch for daughters engagement [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475494
> View attachment 3475495



Looks fabulous! May I ask how ' s the painting on the t26 holding up? Any chipping issue? Thank u very much!


----------



## aimeng

The World Tour Collection Mini Backpack all the week!


----------



## Ginsy

I am soooo in love with it !!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

fyn72 said:


> Using my jungle palms T26 as a clutch for daughters engagement [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475494
> View attachment 3475495



Beautiful!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## l.ch.

Another dreadful week begins... I hate my job and my colleagues, but it pays my rent and my Louis!


----------



## LuxMommy

l.ch. said:


> Another dreadful week begins... I hate my job and my colleagues, but it pays my rent and my Louis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476398



Oh no . That sounds terrible, but at least you have your Louis to cheer you up.


----------



## fyn72

aimeng said:


> Looks fabulous! May I ask how ' s the painting on the t26 holding up? Any chipping issue? Thank u very much!



Thank you! I've taken out twice and no chipping at all, it may happen if kept inside bags as a pouch if other items are rubbing on it but I haven't used it inside any bags. I won't stress if it happens a little [emoji4]


----------



## pmburk

My Besace Rosebery on the way to work this morning.


----------



## Adaniels729

pmburk said:


> My Besace Rosebery on the way to work this morning.



I love this bag.


----------



## Baby_Girl

Started the week with my Denim Twist MM


----------



## FAheartsLV721

My true "vintage" monogram sac shopper for a day of shopping at Target.


----------



## JacqueOCS

fyn72 said:


> I love poms on my bags too [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473829
> View attachment 3473830


Love the Pom poms! Where are you finding them? They seem to be scarce around here


----------



## new_to_lv

Wearing my epi pochette in pivoine with my Monogram Lotus stole today [emoji170][emoji178][emoji170][emoji178]


----------



## fyn72

JacqueOCS said:


> Love the Pom poms! Where are you finding them? They seem to be scarce around here



Women's clothes and accessories stores Witchery and Seed. I think they are a cute addition!


----------



## HiEndGirl

new_to_lv said:


> Wearing my epi pochette in pivoine with my Monogram Lotus stole today [emoji170][emoji178][emoji170][emoji178]
> View attachment 3477388



Beautiful colour combo [emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

l.ch. said:


> Another dreadful week begins... I hate my job and my colleagues, but it pays my rent and my Louis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476398



Sorry to hear your job is causing you grief [emoji20]. I hope things improve soon. Just keep rocking your LV in the meantime [emoji8][emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Ginsy said:


> I am soooo in love with it !!!



Love this red. Can you tell me what bag this is?


----------



## HiEndGirl

Malin said:


> Travelling
> For plane trip, there's my NF mm
> View attachment 3473572
> 
> And....inside my speedy b 25
> View attachment 3473573



Great idea!


----------



## HiEndGirl

LuxMommy said:


> My MonoMania Wednesday [emoji23]. While I love all my bags, this one is just soo easy and fun, loving my Speedy B [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472254



This is a lovely collection


----------



## HiEndGirl

My NF MM in yellow epi on our way to work.


----------



## NeLVoe

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3473379
> 
> 
> Pretty in Pink Resort today [emoji176][emoji176]


I absolutely love that Ladurée key chain with the Neverfull! Perfect match! ❤


----------



## LakeLake

HiEndGirl said:


> Love this red. Can you tell me what bag this is?


It's the Twice in cherry Empriente (guessing the colour) [emoji4]


----------



## viewwing

HiEndGirl said:


> My NF MM in yellow epi on our way to work.
> 
> View attachment 3478342


Is it ok to cinch the sides of the epi NF like that? I love it but I'm so petite and the only way I can carry that is with the sides cinched but I've heard it's not good for the epi. What do u think?


----------



## LuxMommy

Getting ready for date night [emoji254][emoji483][emoji146].


----------



## Dmurphy1

Hiking in gorgeous Sedona, Arizona !!!


----------



## Dee1jay

Dmurphy1 said:


> Hiking in gorgeous Sedona, Arizona !!!



I absolutely LOVE Sedona. So jealous!

What are the temps this time of year?


----------



## Monstahospital

Downtown roof top bar views with my favorite person and purse[emoji847]


----------



## Dmurphy1

Dee1jay said:


> I absolutely LOVE Sedona. So jealous!
> 
> What are the temps this time of year?


It was in the 70's last week, perfect weather !!! I would move there in a heartbeat , the entire state of Arizona is positively breathtaking  !!!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going out with my speedy b25


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## LuxMommy

HiEndGirl said:


> This is a lovely collection


Thank you very much .


----------



## HiEndGirl

viewwing said:


> Is it ok to cinch the sides of the epi NF like that? I love it but I'm so petite and the only way I can carry that is with the sides cinched but I've heard it's not good for the epi. What do u think?



It's perfect! Absolutely ok to do this. I'm petite too so its the only way I can carry this bag. The epi is much stiffer than the canvas and doesn't really soften too much or collapse often over time (retains it shape) so it looks fabulous for many years. I've had this bag for about 2 years and I kept it cinched for a fair bit of time to train the leather making sure it was even and straight at the beginning.

At first its very stiff so be patient.  If I release the toggle on the sides the bag now the bag stays squared off which I love that boxed shape rather then sticking out sides (again because I'm petite). I cinch it in tighter if I want more secure closure and use the centre clasp at the top of the bag to stop it from bulging open as I don't want to stretch the leather out.

The epi has a semi open seam down the sides (you can't really see it) which allows the leather to fold when you cinch it in. Make sure when you first do it is even folded all the way down each side though otherwise the leather will be crooked and will mold crooked. After more then 2 years I've had zero issues with doing this and the leather is still perfect. Only thing is it now stays more square as I said. So if you don't like that look you could not cinch it all the time maybe. I wanted that look so trained the leather. 

FYI the NF in the epi is very heavy when empty compared to the canvas so I can't put crazy amount of stuff and then carry on my shoulder all day. Unlike the canvas you can carry all day with it the epi is too heavy. I use mine for work as I'm not carrying it all day. To me the NF epi and canvas are like too different bags and looks. 

I can post you some more pict later of the sides It's 5:30am here so household is sleeping (as should I be lol). Hope this helps [emoji4]


----------



## SakuraSakura

Trying something new. I love the look of PVC.


----------



## HiEndGirl

LuxMommy said:


> Getting ready for date night [emoji254][emoji483][emoji146].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478520



Looking smashing! Enjoy!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Dmurphy1 said:


> Hiking in gorgeous Sedona, Arizona !!!



OMG. That view! What a great bag for the adventure too


----------



## LuxMommy

HiEndGirl said:


> Looking smashing! Enjoy!


Thank you very much for your kind words .


----------



## HiEndGirl

viewwing said:


> Is it ok to cinch the sides of the epi NF like that? I love it but I'm so petite and the only way I can carry that is with the sides cinched but I've heard it's not good for the epi. What do u think?



Some more Picts for you to see how it looks.


----------



## fyn72

LuxMommy said:


> Getting ready for date night [emoji254][emoji483][emoji146].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478520



Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji4]


----------



## fyn72

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out with my speedy b25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478700



You look great with all your bags! So cute this one, I love using mine [emoji4]


----------



## amstevens714

Dmurphy1 said:


> Hiking in gorgeous Sedona, Arizona !!!



Is this the district? Love it and the view!


----------



## LuxMommy

fyn72 said:


> Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji4]


Thank you so much .


----------



## Sandra.AT

fyn72 said:


> You look great with all your bags! So cute this one, I love using mine [emoji4]


Thank you so much[emoji38] I love using her too and it is such a great bag for most every occasion even when you go out for dinner/ drinks..[emoji1]


Sandra.AT said:


> Going out with my speedy b25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478700


----------



## l.ch.

HiEndGirl said:


> Some more Picts for you to see how it looks.
> 
> View attachment 3478895
> View attachment 3478896
> View attachment 3478897
> View attachment 3478898
> View attachment 3478899



What a beautiful color!


----------



## aisyaj

Follow


----------



## JacqueOCS

fyn72 said:


> Women's clothes and accessories stores Witchery and Seed. I think they are a cute addition!


They are adorable! Thank you


----------



## viewwing

HiEndGirl said:


> Some more Picts for you to see how it looks.
> 
> View attachment 3478895
> View attachment 3478896
> View attachment 3478897
> View attachment 3478898
> View attachment 3478899


Wow! Thank you for these... You've been really helpful... Looks like I've another bag on my wish list! Now... For the color?...hmm...


----------



## kina.strickland

At the SoHo LV in NY with my recently purchased Neverfull GM playing with new bag charms[emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

l.ch. said:


> What a beautiful color!



Thank you! I love carrying this colour, brightens up my day [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

viewwing said:


> Wow! Thank you for these... You've been really helpful... Looks like I've another bag on my wish list! Now... For the color?...hmm...



Your welcome! So many colours to choose from [emoji173]️[emoji170][emoji169][emoji172][emoji171][emoji307]


----------



## Dmurphy1

amstevens714 said:


> Is this the district? Love it and the view!


No, it's the Bass GM messinger which has been discontinued. District took it's place.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out with my speedy b25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478700


Love the bag, and you look amazing, the entire outfit !!!!


----------



## foonyy

Love my Montaigne BB now.....


----------



## Sandra.AT

Dmurphy1 said:


> Love the bag, and you look amazing, the entire outfit !!!! [emoji3]


Thank you so much [emoji8] [emoji2]


----------



## nashpoo

Shopping with my mom!


----------



## FAheartsLV721

Headed to dinner with a fall favorite! My Rivington GM in damier ebene. I love this print with red!!! 

[emoji173]️[emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3479791


----------



## fyn72

At work, this brightens my day [emoji178]


----------



## balen.girl

My 5 years old speedy 35 mon monogram.. The best baby bag ever.. I put my daughter inisial on it.. I ordered this bag when I was pregnant, I collected it when my baby is 2 weeks old.. And now my girl already 5 years.. This bag now become my travel and work horse bag.. Best investment..


----------



## Vancang

My Neverfull World Tour first outing....


----------



## HiEndGirl

fyn72 said:


> At work, this brightens my day [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479809



This is gorgeous [emoji177]


----------



## Dorf

At work today


----------



## Dmurphy1

Vancang said:


> My Neverfull World Tour first outing....
> View attachment 3480104


GORGEOUS !!! One of my favorites, ENJOY  !!!


----------



## Fi7

Having quick dinner in the library with the kids.


----------



## Fi7

Waiting patiently to come home with me.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Fi7 said:


> Waiting patiently to come home with me.



How exciting! Can't wait to see [emoji3]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Dorf said:


> At work today
> View attachment 3480163



Your desk accessories L[emoji173]️VE


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Dorf said:


> At work today
> View attachment 3480163



Love the Mont Blanc [emoji173]️[emoji8]! My husband keeps losing the pens  [emoji85]


----------



## jillyfish108

balen.girl said:


> My 5 years old speedy 35 mon monogram.. The best baby bag ever.. I put my daughter inisial on it.. I ordered this bag when I was pregnant, I collected it when my baby is 2 weeks old.. And now my girl already 5 years.. This bag now become my travel and work horse bag.. Best investment..
> View attachment 3479810


What a wonderful keepsake!!! Beautiful bag!! How is holding up with the strap use? I noticed you added one on handles and I'd love to invest in a speedy and do the same just worried about how it will effect the bag as always here it's a big no no!!


----------



## vanluna

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out with my speedy b25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478700


Love your speedy Sandra!!!! I am thinking about getting one for me but I'm not sure if I should pick the 30 classic or 25 B. Between your DE and mono which one is your favorite? Would you pick your speedy over your Turenne? TIA


----------



## l.ch.

Yesterday...


----------



## FAheartsLV721

Afternoon errands.


----------



## happyflower1

Waiting for my little man to get of school [emoji175]




Petit noe...


----------



## fyn72




----------



## HiEndGirl

l.ch. said:


> View attachment 3480598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday...



I love how you framed this photo! And the Azur is my fav [emoji38]



fyn72 said:


> View attachment 3480904



So cute this pochette and we are LV Inclusion bangle twins [emoji177]


----------



## musiclover

Eva, the music of David Bowie and me.


----------



## l.ch.

HiEndGirl said:


> I love how you framed this photo! And the Azur is my fav [emoji38]
> Thanks, doll!


----------



## Aoifs

Shellac Romantique perfectly matching Rose Ballerine. Totally by accident [emoji1]







Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Aliluvlv

Speedy b's first time on a plane (in use) to go visit family in the tri-state area for a week. Love how well suited for travel this bag is!  [emoji2]


----------



## Sandra.AT

vanluna said:


> Love your speedy Sandra!!!! I am thinking about getting one for me but I'm not sure if I should pick the 30 classic or 25 B. Between your DE and mono which one is your favorite? Would you pick your speedy over your Turenne? TIA


I love the speedy b25. It fits so much and I love the strap option as even the speedy b25 can get heavy when you carry her long enough on the crook of your arm.. so for me there was never the option to buy the classic one. I need a strap I love both bags but if I need to choose only one I would go with the DE version just because it's carefree and I can use it when it's raining. The speedy b25 fits more that the turenne pm and is lighter than the turenne..my favorite is the speedy b25 DE as I can wear it to work, shopping, travelling and even to a bar, cinema restaurant.. it looks small and therefore it looks so cute but fits much so [emoji38][emoji38] I love that you can shorten the strap to a shoulder bag so you have more options of wearing the speedy


----------



## Rose71

my little alma bb denim in the car 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 with a new bill from LV


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sandra.AT said:


> I love the speedy b25. It fits so much and I love the strap option as even the speedy b25 can get heavy when you carry her long enough on the crook of your arm.. so for me there was never the option to buy the classic one. I need a strap I love both bags but if I need to choose only one I would go with the DE version just because it's carefree and I can use it when it's raining. The speedy b25 fits more that the turenne pm and is lighter than the turenne..my favorite is the speedy b25 DE as I can wear it to work, shopping, travelling and even to a bar, cinema restaurant.. it looks small and therefore it looks so cute but fits much so [emoji38][emoji38] I love that you can shorten the strap to a shoulder bag so you have more options of wearing the speedy


+1 exactly!


----------



## vanluna

Sandra.AT said:


> I love the speedy b25. It fits so much and I love the strap option as even the speedy b25 can get heavy when you carry her long enough on the crook of your arm.. so for me there was never the option to buy the classic one. I need a strap I love both bags but if I need to choose only one I would go with the DE version just because it's carefree and I can use it when it's raining. The speedy b25 fits more that the turenne pm and is lighter than the turenne..my favorite is the speedy b25 DE as I can wear it to work, shopping, travelling and even to a bar, cinema restaurant.. it looks small and therefore it looks so cute but fits much so [emoji38][emoji38] I love that you can shorten the strap to a shoulder bag so you have more options of wearing the speedy



Thank you for your advice !!!!! I think my next purchase will be the SpeedyB 25 DE. If everything goes as planned we are going to Paris in November (First time...so excited!!!!) and it would be perfect to get a Made in France Speedy!!!! By the way you wear your speedys very well Both look great on you!!!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

vanluna said:


> Thank you for your advice !!!!! I think my next purchase will be the SpeedyB 25 DE. If everything goes as planned we are going to Paris in November (First time...so excited!!!!) and it would be perfect to get a Made in France Speedy!!!! By the way you wear your speedys very well Both look great on you!!!!


You're welcome
thank you so much have fun in Paris..I love Paris and would like to visit it again next year [emoji38]it's such a lovely city


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Out and about with Ms. Marylebone GM. So trusty when the rain is on and off again.


----------



## l.ch.

Oh, so beautiful! I'm so into alma bbs lately... But I don't think they will work for me, I need to carry my glasses with me....


----------



## Shoppinmel

Took my daughter and her friend to the park after school yesterday. DA Artsy tagged along.


----------



## nashpoo

Trying on boots haha


----------



## BagStalker44

Dorf said:


> At work today.
> View attachment 3397696



OBSESSED with your aesthetic.


----------



## sammytheMUA

My artsy in the back while having lunch today with my Fiancé


----------



## myluvofbags

My Siracusa keeping my new goodie company on the drive home


----------



## Sonmi999

Yesterday, going to the opera with my beloved Speedy b25 mono ❤️ It's definitely the last time I'll use this bag without the long strap!!! I'm too clumsy for that. Got the handles wet


----------



## Fi7

At a concert.


----------



## Yuki85

First time with my new baby!! Prepared for visiting friends


----------



## MJDaisy

Brunching with DH and my DE speedy 35 [emoji173]️


----------



## FAheartsLV721

Ready for Sunday errands with this beauty! It's been raining on and off so the damier ebene is the safest pick. [emoji173]️


----------



## FAheartsLV721

Yuki85 said:


> First time with my new baby!! Prepared for visiting friends
> 
> View attachment 3482097



Perfect for fall!!! What a beautiful bag!!! Xoxox


----------



## FAheartsLV721

Sonmi999 said:


> Yesterday, going to the opera with my beloved Speedy b25 mono [emoji173]️ It's definitely the last time I'll use this bag without the long strap!!! I'm too clumsy for that. Got the handles wet



You look so amazing and effortlessly chic!


----------



## myluvofbags

FAheartsLV721 said:


> View attachment 3482278
> 
> 
> Ready for Sunday errands with this beauty! It's been raining on and off so the damier ebene is the safest pick. [emoji173]️


Looks lovely with the charm


----------



## AECornell

Ramages Speedy 30 on this gorgeous Fall day. Gotta love a pop of colour (or not, some people hate this bag! Lol).


----------



## Yuki85

FAheartsLV721 said:


> Perfect for fall!!! What a beautiful bag!!! Xoxox



Many thanks!!!


----------



## Sonmi999

FAheartsLV721 said:


> You look so amazing and effortlessly chic!


Thank you ❤️❤️


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Out and about with Ms. Marylebone GM. So trusty when the rain is on and off again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481565



Cute!!!!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3481801
> 
> Trying on boots haha



I want over the knee boots [emoji24]


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Trusty Totally PM! If it's good enough for Angelina...


----------



## FancyPants77

sammytheMUA said:


> My artsy in the back while having lunch today with my Fiancé



Love the artsy. Beautiful ring and necklace too!


----------



## BagStalker44

swergo said:


> All vachetta limited edition Alma on the way into London today on the Tube. LV leopard bandeau on one of the handles to try to hide some inevitable water marks on the front!


Stunningggg bag!!


----------



## taniherd

Sonmi999 said:


> Yesterday, going to the opera with my beloved Speedy b25 mono [emoji173]️ It's definitely the last time I'll use this bag without the long strap!!! I'm too clumsy for that. Got the handles wet



You look really nice. I like your hair style.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Shoppinmel said:


> Took my daughter and her friend to the park after school yesterday. DA Artsy tagged along.



Just wondering how you are finding your Arsty? I have it in monogram and find I hardly use it. It's such a lovely bag but it can get heavy on my shoulder if I put to much in it, but then seems empty if I don't put enough in it since it has quite a bit of space. Also what sort of occasions do you use it? I'd love to use mine more. Thanks.


----------



## HiEndGirl

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3480991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eva, the music of David Bowie and me.



Perfect way to spend the evening! [emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Hands free day at the movies with my boys and their friends!


----------



## HiEndGirl

sammytheMUA said:


> My artsy in the back while having lunch today with my Fiancé



Sorry posting the same question to you sammytheMUA (forgot to do a multiquote and couldn't undo the post) 

Just wondering how you are finding your Arsty? I have it in monogram and find I hardly use it. It's such a lovely bag but it can get heavy on my shoulder if I put to much in it, but then seems empty if I don't put enough in it since it has quite a bit of space. Also what sort of occasions do you use it? I'd love to use mine more. Thanks.


----------



## Yuki85

Yesterday my new baby visited friends and today at work with me [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## jillyfish108

Yuki85 said:


> Yesterday my new baby visited friends and today at work with me [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3482722



Beautiful bag!! What size is this?


----------



## Yuki85

jillyfish108 said:


> Beautiful bag!! What size is this?



Many thanks. It is 30.


----------



## BagStalker44

Rosie234 said:


> Using my speedy 35 and new key pouch. Love the different designs together


Love the mix!


----------



## Dmurphy1

AECornell said:


> Ramages Speedy 30 on this gorgeous Fall day. Gotta love a pop of colour (or not, some people hate this bag! Lol).
> 
> View attachment 3482303


Gorgeous bag !!!


----------



## tlo

AECornell said:


> Ramages Speedy 30 on this gorgeous Fall day. Gotta love a pop of colour (or not, some people hate this bag! Lol).
> 
> View attachment 3482303



Love this bag! I have it too!!!


----------



## Shoppinmel

HiEndGirl said:


> Just wondering how you are finding your Arsty? I have it in monogram and find I hardly use it. It's such a lovely bag but it can get heavy on my shoulder if I put to much in it, but then seems empty if I don't put enough in it since it has quite a bit of space. Also what sort of occasions do you use it? I'd love to use mine more. Thanks.



I hardly use mine either. I've been considering selling it, but decided to pull her out and use her before the weather turns. She's sure pretty to look at but not comfy to wear.


----------



## Sonmi999

taniherd said:


> You look really nice. I like your hair style.


That's sweet, thanks a lot!! ❤️


----------



## Sonmi999

My mini pochette and I running some errands under light rain!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Shoppinmel said:


> I hardly use mine either. I've been considering selling it, but decided to pull her out and use her before the weather turns. She's sure pretty to look at but not comfy to wear.



Agree. I have used it more as a travel bag since I can fit enough for 1-2 days clothes etc into it especially with the pockets. But of course it doesn't zip up so I use a scarf on the very top to keep everything in.  I don't have a keepall so it's my mini substitute for Keepall.


----------



## HiEndGirl

It's a red kinda day [emoji173]️


----------



## eena1230

Sitting pretty as always... she keeps me company at work today


----------



## significantlysteph

j19 said:


> Gorgeous! What size is the DE speedy in the last picture?



Can't remember if I already answered you, but the it's the speedy 30 nevertheless.


----------



## j19

significantlysteph said:


> Can't remember if I already answered you, but the it's the speedy 30 nevertheless.


Thank you!


----------



## j19

Sonmi999 said:


> Yesterday, going to the opera with my beloved Speedy b25 mono ❤️ It's definitely the last time I'll use this bag without the long strap!!! I'm too clumsy for that. Got the handles wet


Gorgeous! I love your hair style!


----------



## Sonmi999

j19 said:


> Gorgeous! I love your hair style!


Thanks a lot!! ❤️


----------



## Hollie91999

Speedy with me to an interview for my dream job


----------



## HampsteadLV

Hollie91999 said:


> Speedy with me to an interview for my dream job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485219



Good Luck! [emoji120]


----------



## FAheartsLV721

At the pumpkin patch with my neverfull mm.  [emoji316][emoji316][emoji316]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Hollie91999 said:


> Speedy with me to an interview for my dream job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485219



Good luck!!!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

My LV scarf which I hardly use but have just discovered it as a necktie


----------



## Adaniels729

HiEndGirl said:


> My LV scarf which I hardly use but have just discovered it as a necktie
> 
> View attachment 3485810



Cute!


----------



## LVinCali

Waiting for flight to Dubai for a mom-kids long weekend of fun and shopping [emoji48]


----------



## MissCookie1983

Favorite mm at Game 2 of the Texas Rangers playoff series against Toronto.  Enjoying a nice mimosa in our suite before the game starts!


----------



## AnnaSteurer

it was my 25th birthday last week. i decided treat myself to my first ever luxury bag and searched the pre-loved market like a crazy person for a NF monogram MM with the yellow interior (i think it's called mimosa). sadly i was unsuccesfull, but i did find one in awesome condition with beige interior on fashionphile. needless to say that i'm loving her, carried her everyday since she arrived.
the faux fur pom came with a cosmetic pouch, that my aunt gave me for my b-day. i quite like it as bag charm on my new baby


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

MissCookie1983 said:


> Favorite mm at Game 2 of the Texas Rangers playoff series against Toronto.  Enjoying a nice mimosa in our suite before the game starts!



Go Jays!! [emoji1063]
Cute [emoji162][emoji4]


----------



## hypnotiq

Cheers to the weekend!


----------



## earthx

Out and about with my Epi Brea today


----------



## FAheartsLV721

Earlier today volunteering for my daughter's Halloween Festival with my monogram Eva. It was the perfect bag to carry for this event!


----------



## fyn72

Having coffee [emoji477]️ at Neli cafe when I realized we were putting our cups onto an old coffee machine! Clever recycling [emoji4] LOVING my Pochette Metis! [emoji173]️


----------



## nuaimi




----------



## Yuki85

Went for shopping and now having a late lunch at Vapiano with my fav [emoji79]


----------



## luv2bling

Hollie91999 said:


> Speedy with me to an interview for my dream job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485219


Best of luck with the job interview!   Love the monogram luggage tag on the Speedy!


----------



## LVinCali

nuaimi said:


> View attachment 3487601



Love LV and Emirates business!


----------



## LGW

Meeting Chris Hadfield!!!!!


----------



## Pickle123

Wow, good for you and your daughter (I presume). BTW, I need your coat, may I ask where you got it?


----------



## LGW

Pickle123 said:


> Wow, good for you and your daughter (I presume). BTW, I need your coat, may I ask where you got it?


Yes that is my little girl. The coat is from Zara. I got it last year but they still have the same this season, I think. I have definitely seen it on new colours.


----------



## Pickle123

Thank you so much. Have a great day with your daughter.


----------



## eena1230

En route to Solvang with my Eva...


----------



## Venessa84

No bags bigger than your hand allowed at the college football game, so mini pochette it is


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

My October/Halloween combo [emoji316][emoji316][emoji316]


----------



## Dorf

Some of my DE items


----------



## fabuleux

Louis Vuitton traveling companions.


----------



## LVinCali

148th floor of the Burj Khalifa


----------



## yukaeshi

My first outing with my new Lockme II- on a shopping and dinner date with my Mum


----------



## BagStalker44

Sandra.AT said:


> Went to the hair stylist with my mews and got a new colour (balayage) and haircut  15 cm or more are gone haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425586
> View attachment 3425579
> View attachment 3425580
> View attachment 3425591
> View attachment 3425592


I am DYING over your hair. Dear lord have mercy on my locks! Beautiful 

Have to go back and see what bag you posted?? haha


----------



## Sandra.AT

BagStalker44 said:


> I am DYING over your hair. Dear lord have mercy on my locks! Beautiful
> 
> Have to go back and see what bag you posted?? haha


Thank you so much [emoji38][emoji38][emoji11] now my hair are much lighter which I like even more [emoji38]


----------



## AECornell

Weekend bags: Saturday my roses pochette for cake and tea with a friend and today my oldie but goodie speedy 30 with the strap from my Palermo just in case I needed to be hands free.


----------



## BagStalker44

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you so much [emoji38][emoji38][emoji11] now my hair are much lighter which I like even more [emoji38]


Oh you have to post some new hair pics! I mean…handbag pics


----------



## MJDaisy

great pics everyone!


----------



## alouism

All packed and ready for a road trip


----------



## italianlolita

Getting ready to go out for dinner with my husband and in laws. This is the multicolore lodge pm in noir.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue




----------



## FancyPants77

italianlolita said:


> Getting ready to go out for dinner with my husband and in laws. This is the multicolore lodge pm in noir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488876



Gorgeous picture and bag!


----------



## kkfiregirl

HiEndGirl said:


> My LV scarf which I hardly use but have just discovered it as a necktie
> 
> View attachment 3485810



LOVE the way you styled the scarf. Makes me want to use mine more. You look so cute!


----------



## Youngchea

Very cool pics!


----------



## HiEndGirl

kkfiregirl said:


> LOVE the way you styled the scarf. Makes me want to use mine more. You look so cute!



Thanks kkfiregirl[emoji177] I bought it for my LV speedy and Artsy because I loved the colours but never used it on my bags because it never seemed to match my outfits when using those bags. I was regretting buying it then saw a video on Hermes site how to tie scarfs etc and got the idea. It's a keeper now [emoji4]


----------



## Classy_Sam

Monogram monday! Using my gorgeous Flandrin for the first time [emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Classy_Sam said:


> Monogram monday! Using my gorgeous Flandrin for the first time [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3489392



Very classy [emoji173]️


----------



## ChiChi143

DE Pochette on her way to the zoo


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

First time out with my Mahina in Mordore


----------



## Rose71

yukaeshi said:


> My first outing with my new Lockme II- on a shopping and dinner date with my Mum
> View attachment 3488723


Like your outfit. Skirt with that variation of shoesand your purse is a beauty too


----------



## Lovetorun

Leaving work with my 2013 Epi Pont Neuf GM and my new new Cameleon Epi shades.  *love*


----------



## Lovetorun

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> First time out with my Mahina in Mordore


I have the Mahina XXL and it is my absolute favorite purse.  Love yours.  The color is outstanding.


----------



## forever.elise

Loving my new Speedy 25 and our fall weather[emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3489929


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bringing my Montaigne to church.


----------



## dbaum

Lovetorun said:


> Leaving work with my 2013 Epi Pont Neuf GM and my new new Cameleon Epi shades.  *love*



I love that necklace -I like your contrast with black. Gives me some ideas how to use my pink accessories. Really pretty!!!!!


----------



## dbaum

alouism said:


> View attachment 3488847
> 
> 
> All packed and ready for a road trip



Love it. Can you pack a lot ? You thinking of getting more rolling luggage and do you take flights with these? I want to get luggage but don't know what pieces to start with.


----------



## mistyknightwin

My GM Pochette at a Wine Festival yesterday...it was perfect!


----------



## ai5hah

My siena[emoji173]️


----------



## LuxMommy

with my Mews [emoji4].


----------



## absolutpink

Louis Vuitton for me and Chewy Vuitton for her!


----------



## fabuleux

Wearing my new bag today!


----------



## eena1230

fabuleux said:


> Wearing my new bag today!
> View attachment 3490575


What a gorgeous bag


----------



## fabuleux

eena1230 said:


> What a gorgeous bag


Thanks @eena1230 !


----------



## tlo

fabuleux said:


> Wearing my new bag today!
> View attachment 3490575



Such a pretty bag!!


----------



## balen.girl

On my way to work.. Love my speedy world tour.. [emoji178]


----------



## lovethe1urwith

eena1230 said:


> What a gorgeous bag



I saw this bag when it came up for sale, and thought it was so good looking.  Lucky you to own it.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

fabuleux said:


> Wearing my new bag today!
> View attachment 3490575



I saw this bag when it came up for sale, and LVOED it.  Lucky you~!


----------



## fabuleux

lovethe1urwith said:


> I saw this bag when it came up for sale, and LVOED it.  Lucky you~!


I hesitated for a few hours but the new condition and the nice price was just too tempting for a runway bag.  The rarer men's bags are hard to come by on the pre-loved market!


----------



## balen.girl

I can't believe my lovely ballerina is 5 years old.. Still comfortable and still in a good condition.. [emoji7]


----------



## l.ch.

Going to Ballett class!


----------



## BagLady14

Damier Azur ; fall foliage


----------



## HiEndGirl

My speedy DA at work with me today [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

BagLady14 said:


> Damier Azur ; fall foliage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491532



Love your outdoor speedy pict! Gorgeous fall foliage


----------



## unhly_msqurade

BagLady14 said:


> Damier Azur ; fall foliage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491532


Gorgeous picture! May I ask where it was taken? Here in Philadelphia, the weather has swung from low 60s to a high of 73 today


----------



## jszkat

Travelling to Teneriffe with my two favourite bags for travelling: Neverfull MM and Speedy B25.


----------



## BagLady14

Squirrel75 said:


> Gorgeous picture! May I ask where it was taken? Here in Philadelphia, the weather has swung from low 60s to a high of 73 today


Hi there Squirrel.  It was taken at a strip mall parking lot in Peterborough, New Hampshire.  Lots of tourists come here to look at trees.  

It reached 65 degrees here.  But in the morning when I got up it was only in the 30's.

I hope you are enjoying the Philadelphia weather.


----------



## tweeety

Date night with Hubbie [emoji173]️


----------



## Sandra.AT

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3492035
> View attachment 3492036
> 
> Date night with Hubbie [emoji173]️


You look awesome [emoji2] ..I love your bag, shoes and the whole outfit  have fun with your hubby


----------



## vinbenphon1

Azteque bb in France (where she was born) at the Castle of Versailles.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Just like the Louis add, alma bb on a pushbike lol. Riding to the Castles of Versailles in France.


----------



## LuxMommy

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3492035
> View attachment 3492036
> 
> Date night with Hubbie [emoji173]️


Lucky guy! Your hair is amazing.


----------



## kkfiregirl

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3492035
> View attachment 3492036
> 
> Date night with Hubbie [emoji173]️



GORG!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Edsmd2

eena1230 said:


> She's keeping me company while I'm at work early in the morning


What is this bag? It's so pretty


----------



## unhly_msqurade

BagLady14 said:


> Hi there Squirrel.  It was taken at a strip mall parking lot in Peterborough, New Hampshire.  Lots of tourists come here to look at trees.
> 
> It reached 65 degrees here.  But in the morning when I got up it was only in the 30's.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying the Philadelphia weather.


How lovely!


----------



## eena1230

Edsmd2 said:


> What is this bag? It's so pretty


It's the Mabillon...thank you


----------



## fabuleux

vinbenphon1 said:


> Just like the Louis add, alma bb on a pushbike lol. Riding to the Castles of Versailles in France.
> 
> View attachment 3492168


Gorgeous.


----------



## kbell

Me & miss Turenne getting selfies with Mr Brady! LOL


----------



## HiEndGirl

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3492035
> View attachment 3492036
> 
> Date night with Hubbie [emoji173]️



You look great! Enjoy date night.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Day in the office with my LV Neverfull in yellow epi [emoji169]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going out with my alma bb and my "shorter" and lighter hair haha


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

vinbenphon1 said:


> Just like the Louis add, alma bb on a pushbike lol. Riding to the Castles of Versailles in France.
> 
> View attachment 3492168



Looks cute against the color of the bike [emoji5]


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3492035
> View attachment 3492036
> 
> Date night with Hubbie [emoji173]️



You look great! Enjoy date night [emoji5]


----------



## fyn72

Delightful mm with a pop of colour peeking out [emoji173]️


----------



## dbaum

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3492035
> View attachment 3492036
> 
> Date night with Hubbie [emoji173]️



Outfit and purse are great!![emoji6]

However, I would break an ankle within 2 minutes in those shoes. I envy girls who can walk well in very high heels. I look like a new born calf. Not sexy.


----------



## Vancang

Another shot of my Neverfull and new kicks!!


----------



## paula3boys

Vancang said:


> Another shot of my Neverfull and new kicks!!
> View attachment 3493506



What are your shoes? They look so comfy!


----------



## love2learn

vinbenphon1 said:


> Just like the Louis add, alma bb on a pushbike lol. Riding to the Castles of Versailles in France.
> 
> View attachment 3492168


How cute is this picture!!  Of course love the cute Alma BB, but I have to say I love your denim jacket


----------



## LuxMommy

Headed out with my Speedy B and Shine Shawl a couple of days ago - this is the fairwell shot of my Palms and Dots iPhone folio, which unfortunately fell apart after just a few months of use (glazing falling apart on the side and bottom, cracking of canvas AND peeling of the motif), but I got store credit for the full amount and will be using it for something else. I'm not too sorry to see it go, because I was getting a little tired of it as I prefer to have more variety with my phone cases, so actually enjoying using my other ones now. But still a little disappointed that it was such bad quality.


----------



## fabuleux

HiEndGirl said:


> Day in the office with my LV Neverfull in yellow epi [emoji169]
> View attachment 3492691


Yellow is a great color on Épi leather.


----------



## MommyDaze

All vachetta Noé on our way to brunch with my kids.


----------



## FAheartsLV721

Cheering at a college volleyball game [emoji968]


----------



## Trudysmom

FAheartsLV721 said:


> Cheering at a college volleyball game [emoji968]
> 
> View attachment 3494092


This is a lovely bag.


----------



## bakeacookie

DBF took this picture to show his haul for me! [emoji7] His keepall made it easier to carry around town and on the train!


----------



## cwool

bakeacookie said:


> DBF took this picture to show his haul for me! [emoji7] His keepall made it easier to carry around town and on the train!
> 
> View attachment 3494203



Lucky gal, congrats! 
His KA is TDF, I'd lvoe one of those[emoji6]


----------



## bakeacookie

cwool said:


> Lucky gal, congrats!
> His KA is TDF, I'd lvoe one of those[emoji6]



Thank you! 

It's the 45 which is perfect for city (especially when you buy a lot!) and travel![emoji4]


----------



## Pinksweater

Delete


----------



## fyn72

Away with my dd who surprised me with a night away and day spa for the 2 of us [emoji173]️with my Galliera


----------



## vinbenphon1

love2learn said:


> How cute is this picture!!  Of course love the cute Alma BB, but I have to say I love your denim jacket



Lol. Thanks. Its a peplum jacket from Burberry. I love it too .


----------



## vinbenphon1

Little_Miss_LV said:


> Looks cute against the color of the bike [emoji5]


Thanks


----------



## Vancang

paula3boys said:


> What are your shoes? They look so comfy!



Hello,this are Puma and they are super comfortable,they run true to size!!!


----------



## chickaboomboom

My Petite Malle!!!!


----------



## manda331

BagLady14 said:


> Damier Azur ; fall foliage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491532


Oh my, Gorgeous photo! Which state?


----------



## BagLady14

manda331 said:


> Oh my, Gorgeous photo! Which state?


New Hampshire


----------



## manda331

BagLady14 said:


> New Hampshire


Awesome!  Enjoy your day sweetie


----------



## Genette

Took my unicorn bag out a few days ago...


----------



## Pinksweater

My Delightful PM in Niagara Falls , Ontario. I had a great time on my short bday getaway.


----------



## AECornell

I love Niagara Falls! We went last year on our way to see my grandmother. Of course our new passports hadn't come yet (and we had the dog with us) so we couldn't go to the Canada side, but it was still gorgeous. I hadn't been in probably 15 years.



Pinksweater said:


> View attachment 3495015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Delightful PM in Niagara Falls , Ontario. I had a great time on my short bday getaway.


----------



## Pinksweater

AECornell said:


> I love Niagara Falls! We went last year on our way to see my grandmother. Of course our new passports hadn't come yet (and we had the dog with us) so we couldn't go to the Canada side, but it was still gorgeous. I hadn't been in probably 15 years.


It was my first time going. The Falls are breathtaking!


----------



## j19

Out for lunch with Adele wallet


----------



## Rose71

vinbenphon1 said:


> Just like the Louis add, alma bb on a pushbike lol. Riding to the Castles of Versailles in France.
> 
> View attachment 3492168


I like this picthe really life.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sunday coffee date.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Went shopping with Ms. Ice...


----------



## thewave1969

frivofrugalista said:


> Went shopping with Ms. Ice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495586


This is FAB!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

thewave1969 said:


> This is FAB!!!



Thank you!


----------



## HiEndGirl

chickaboomboom said:


> My Petite Malle!!!!
> View attachment 3494717



Serious [emoji7][emoji7]. Fabulous bag


----------



## makup

My Hudson can double as a stepping stool!


----------



## LVinCali

I take a little LV when I go riding (great for credit card, keys and phone).


----------



## MJDaisy

absolutpink said:


> Louis Vuitton for me and Chewy Vuitton for her!


OMG i've never seen chewy vuitton. i want to get it for my pups!!!!


----------



## absolutpink

MJDaisy said:


> OMG i've never seen chewy vuitton. i want to get it for my pups!!!!



It's funny, I got the exact same toy for her 10 years ago at a little pet boutique in my city and I was telling my husband about it a couple of weeks ago. And, then randomly I saw them at the Saks Off 5th outlet!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Azteque bb at Halech Castle in South Wales.


----------



## j19

Lovetorun said:


> Leaving work with my 2013 Epi Pont Neuf GM and my new new Cameleon Epi shades.  *love*


Love this! You look fabulous


----------



## j19

vinbenphon1 said:


> Just like the Louis add, alma bb on a pushbike lol. Riding to the Castles of Versailles in France.
> 
> View attachment 3492168


Stunning!!


----------



## Shoppinmel

eena1230 said:


> En route to Solvang with my Eva...



One of my favorite places! Which wineries did you visit?


----------



## Yuki85

vinbenphon1 said:


> Azteque bb at Halech Castle in South Wales.
> 
> View attachment 3496554



Love the bag and that dragon


----------



## c_y_n_d_i

eating lunch w my newest lvoe


----------



## Pinksweater

c_y_n_d_i said:


> eating lunch w my newest lvoe


She is beautiful.


----------



## c_y_n_d_i

Pinksweater said:


> She is beautiful.


thanks


----------



## gloriajct

My eva clutch and I (#jackethanger)


----------



## Suns123

.... with my world tour toiletry while waiting at my son's karate class [emoji1].


----------



## BagStalker44

Lovetorun said:


> Leaving work with my 2013 Epi Pont Neuf GM and my new new Cameleon Epi shades.  *love*


LOVE those sunnies.


----------



## BagStalker44

MommyDaze said:


> All vachetta Noé on our way to brunch with my kids.
> 
> View attachment 3494083


Loving your vachetta noe. So clean too!


----------



## Fi7

In the library!


----------



## gilson854

Fi7 said:


> In the library!



So cute! [emoji178][emoji108]


----------



## gilson854

new to me Montaigne [emoji178] love! First day out [emoji1316]


----------



## l.ch.

makup said:


> My Hudson can double as a stepping stool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496166


❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️ Sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Someone gave me this tote for my birthday but I can't decide if I like it. Never have liked bi or tri-colored bags. Comments?


----------



## Sandra.AT

Bijouxlady said:


> Someone gave me this tote for my birthday but I can't decide if I like it. Never have liked bi or tri-colored bags. Comments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498365


I love it.. I like this combo.. looks really beautiful but if you don't like it exchange it if it is even possible? Does it fit to you when you wear it or does it look akward on you?


----------



## lorihmatthews

Bijouxlady said:


> Someone gave me this tote for my birthday but I can't decide if I like it. Never have liked bi or tri-colored bags. Comments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498365



I love it, but if it's not your style, then exchange it. Or I can send you my address.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue




----------



## Adaniels729

lorihmatthews said:


> I love it, but if it's not your style, then exchange it. Or I can send you my address.



Haha!  I was just about to say the same thing.


----------



## nvie

Louis Vuitton Elba from 2015 Spring Summer Collection.

View attachment 3498581


----------



## Greentea

Bijouxlady said:


> Someone gave me this tote for my birthday but I can't decide if I like it. Never have liked bi or tri-colored bags. Comments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498365


I usually don't either but this one is so chic and classy


----------



## LuxMommy

Bijouxlady said:


> Someone gave me this tote for my birthday but I can't decide if I like it. Never have liked bi or tri-colored bags. Comments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498365


I think this one is just stunning, please keep it!!!!


----------



## love2learn

Bijouxlady said:


> Someone gave me this tote for my birthday but I can't decide if I like it. Never have liked bi or tri-colored bags. Comments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498365


Love this tote, but I'd worry about color transfer.  Especially on the bottom of the bag.  Even if it had feet, I'd still worry about that beige color looking dirty after awhile.  They do have it in solid noir or rubis colors.  What a beautiful gift by the way!!


----------



## love2learn

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3498437


Love how you dolled your Montaigne up!  So hip and so cute!!!


----------



## Wetcoast

JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3470035
> 
> 
> Still feels like summer here, so I'm breaking out the Reade PM tote in Vernis - Framboise. I rarely ever use it, but this bag has moved with me to so many different apartments and cities up and down the West Coast. It's 10+ years old  and looks amazing.


Thanks for the pic, you've made up my mind. I'm going for a pre-loved in bronze! The Framboise is gorgeous!


----------



## nvie

Citadine PM in Aubergine


----------



## fyn72

.


----------



## fyn72

Out with Pochette Metis [emoji173]️ #botd


----------



## Dmurphy1

fyn72 said:


> Out with Pochette Metis [emoji173]️ #botd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498895


Bag is gorgeous, and I also love the colors in your outfit !!!! Very sharp  !!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3498437


This bag looks amazing !!!!


----------



## Erin DL Cruz

Im a guy but I carry an LV Petite Noe everyday! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

Visiting my Mom![emoji173]️


----------



## fyn72

Dmurphy1 said:


> Bag is gorgeous, and I also love the colors in your outfit !!!! Very sharp  !!!


Thank you!


----------



## balen.girl

At the airport.. Ready for our weekend gateway..


----------



## frivofrugalista

balen.girl said:


> At the airport.. Ready for our weekend gateway..
> View attachment 3498936



Perfect companion![emoji170][emoji173]️


----------



## ASL4Allie

Erin DL Cruz said:


> Im a guy but I carry an LV Petite Noe everyday! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



This looks great on you!


----------



## Pinksweater

alexahoffmann@m said:


> View attachment 3498917
> View attachment 3498918
> 
> Visiting my Mom![emoji173]️


You always look so nice. I would love to see your closet one day ( smiles) .


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going to the tattoo studio to make a cover up of my existing tattoo aaah [emoji38]


----------



## vinbenphon1

Alma bb holding up the leaning tower of Caerphilly Castle. Such a diverse bag lol. I promise last castle photo.


----------



## Aoifs

alexahoffmann@m said:


> View attachment 3498917
> View attachment 3498918
> 
> Visiting my Mom![emoji173]️


I always love your posts! Great look. [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

Aoifs said:


> I always love your posts! Great look. [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



Oh thank you![emoji4] i am glad to hear that![emoji8]


----------



## Real Authentication

Aww! The poms are tdf, so fun!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Here's my Keepall, patiently waiting for me in a hotel room 




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Finally a beautiful fall day here! Getting ready for fall festivities with the kiddies today. My Speedy B and I are riding shotgun waiting for DH to bring our Starbucks caffeine/sugar fix. Happiness!


----------



## Venessa84

Palm Springs Backpack and Alma BB with me for a train ride to NYC
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3500014


----------



## Venessa84

Sorry here's the pic


----------



## new_to_lv

Petite Noe in carmine red epi leather and my trunks and locks mini pochette in monogram [emoji173]️


----------



## coleigh

Louis Vuitton sac shopping tote


----------



## SakuraSakura




----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

My Etui 5 Cravates in use.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## amstevens714

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3500016
> 
> 
> Sorry here's the pic



I love these together as part of a collection. They just make sense and complement one another lol.


----------



## Greentea

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> My Etui 5 Cravates in use.
> 
> View attachment 3500202
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Sharp! All of it!


----------



## myangrqzmom

1st day at our new office.


----------



## Venessa84

amstevens714 said:


> I love these together as part of a collection. They just make sense and complement one another lol.



Thank you! It is great to have the smaller bag for my necessities and the backpack for the just in case (plus I needed a change of shoes since it's been raining all day)


----------



## HiEndGirl

Erin DL Cruz said:


> Im a guy but I carry an LV Petite Noe everyday! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



You rock that bag!


----------



## HiEndGirl

alexahoffmann@m said:


> View attachment 3498917
> View attachment 3498918
> 
> Visiting my Mom![emoji173]️



You look fabulous! Can I ask what size is your keepall?


----------



## HiEndGirl

SakuraSakura said:


> View attachment 3500194



Love how you attached you key case as a charm [emoji106]


----------



## AwkwardNerd

My companion during an Amazing Race type challenge today.


----------



## pepita_anne

I have been using it as a clutch, just cool!


----------



## SakuraSakura

HiEndGirl said:


> Love how you attached you key case as a charm [emoji106]



Thank you! It held my fast food coupons! [emoji38][emoji3]


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Greentea said:


> Sharp! All of it!



Thank you very much!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## fyn72

Out with speedy emp today [emoji4]


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

My Trousse de toilette somewhere in a nice hotel bathroom...




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## italianlolita

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> My Etui 5 Cravates in use.
> 
> View attachment 3500202
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


 
Love it! What kind of cologne is that? The bottles look beautiful!


----------



## Aliluvlv

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> My Etui 5 Cravates in use.
> 
> View attachment 3500202
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Such a beautiful pic!


----------



## nvie

2006 Monogram Mini Lin in Ebene [emoji173]️


----------



## Firebird!

Out in Cologne with my DE Speedy 30.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

italianlolita said:


> Love it! What kind of cologne is that? The bottles look beautiful!



Thank you very much! The bottle is from an EdP by M. Micallef; "Art Collection 203". It's my absolute favorite fragrance, sadly I'm on my last bottle. All bottles/fragrances of this series, there are 6 of them: 101, 102, 103 for women and 201, 202, 203 for men, are/were decorated by hand with Swarovski "crystals".



Aliluvlv said:


> Such a beautiful pic!



Thank you very much!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## hannahmary

Hi, I just bought this Speedy yesterday, love it very much!


----------



## HiEndGirl

hannahmary said:


> View attachment 3501091
> 
> Hi, I just bought this Speedy 25B yesterday, love it very much!



Congrats!! Looks fabulous on you.


----------



## hannahmary

HiEndGirl said:


> Congrats!! Looks fabulous on you.


Thank you very much! You are so sweet!


----------



## pbnjam

Having a cupcake and latte at Georgetown Cupcakes. [emoji4]


----------



## FancyPants77

fyn72 said:


> Out with speedy emp today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500705



So pretty! . The old model speedy is my favorite.


----------



## Dmurphy1

hannahmary said:


> View attachment 3501096
> 
> Hi, I just bought this Speedy yesterday, love it very much!


Congrats, it's beautiful !!! Enjoy it


----------



## fyn72

FancyPants77 said:


> So pretty! . The old model speedy is my favorite.



Thank you Fancypants77! I [emoji16]


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Having a cupcake and latte at Georgetown Cupcakes. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3501106



I love the round coin purse.  That cupcake is so cute (I have a major craving for a s'mores cupcake from Sprinkles but am too lazy to drive 45 mins to get 1 or 2).


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> I love the round coin purse.  That cupcake is so cute (I have a major craving for a s'mores cupcake from Sprinkles but am too lazy to drive 45 mins to get 1 or 2).


Thank you Iamminda! S'mores cupcakes sound really good! Wow 45 min for a cupcake. hmm... Maybe you can justify it if there are other things to do around it.


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Thank you Iamminda! S'mores cupcakes sound really good! Wow 45 min for a cupcake. hmm... Maybe you can justify it if there are other things to do around it.



It's divine!  They change their menu regularly so I only have until the end of the month to get it. (My other favorite is lemon meringue).  There is an LV and NM in the same plaza so it could be a good/costly trip (lol).  Anyways, have a good night


----------



## newport5236

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3501322



I love the rocket bag charm  looks so nice with the PM.


----------



## Real Authentication

Love the men's photo with the tie.  It's rare to see any photos geared towards men [emoji67]


----------



## bakeacookie

newport5236 said:


> I love the rocket bag charm  looks so nice with the PM.



Thank you!


----------



## hannahmary

Dmurphy1 said:


> Congrats, it's beautiful !!! Enjoy it


Thank you so so much!


----------



## fabuleux

Firebird! said:


> Out in Cologne with my DE Speedy 30.
> 
> View attachment 3500950


Haha  great picture.


----------



## HiEndGirl

L[emoji173]️VE my LV Odeon, perfect for running errands [emoji4]


----------



## LuckyBitch

HiEndGirl said:


> L[emoji173]️VE my LV Odeon, perfect for running errands [emoji4]
> View attachment 3501697


Wow! You look great.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Went to visit my SA with WT...and ordered the cosmetic case and bandeau as I'm loving this collection.


----------



## LVoe4DB

Going to dinner with my sweet hubby for our wedding anniversary [emoji177]


----------



## mak1203

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Thank you very much! The bottle is from an EdP by M. Micallef; "Art Collection 203". It's my absolute favorite fragrance, sadly I'm on my last bottle. All bottles/fragrances of this series, there are 6 of them: 101, 102, 103 for women and 201, 202, 203 for men, are/were decorated by hand with Swarovski "crystals".
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


I have a few perfumes from M. Micallef and love their artistry as well!


----------



## Samanthalvoe

pbnjam said:


> Having a cupcake and latte at Georgetown Cupcakes. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3501106


So cute!!


----------



## pbnjam

Samanthalvoe said:


> So cute!!


Thank you dear!


----------



## HiEndGirl

LuckyBitch said:


> Wow! You look great.



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## vinbenphon1

Alma bb and shawl having coffee in Beacon, Wales.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Hi!!! It's raining today in Rome, so I'm wearing my Greenwich!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

At work with my new to me vintage Monceau  we wish we had the day off!! [emoji12]


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3503820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At work with my new to me vintage Monceau  we wish we had the day off!! [emoji12]


The patina is perfect!!!!!! Ive never seen patina this dark but even and gorgeous before.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> The patina is perfect!!!!!! Ive never seen patina this dark but even and gorgeous before.



It's not vachetta, it was made this dark which is why I love it!! I don't have to worry about the leather aging


----------



## nuaimi

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3503820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At work with my new to me vintage Monceau  we wish we had the day off!! [emoji12]



I'm in love with your bag, i just like the pocket matis but the handles are better. Look in perfect condition. Great bag [emoji7][emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️


----------



## nuaimi

My first LV in a way to Dubai. I have this cutie for about 8 years maybe more and still cute as the first day.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Trevi pm yesterday.


----------



## momof3boyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Trevi pm yesterday.


Love the Trevi !!!!! This is one of my favorite DE bags LV ever made


----------



## kristine Basco

My hopes to make it grow!


----------



## biggu

Love is Black


----------



## Pickle123

biggu said:


> Love is Black
> View attachment 3504524


Beautiful!


----------



## Dmurphy1

biggu said:


> Love is Black
> View attachment 3504524


Gorgeous !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

kristine Basco said:


> View attachment 3504286
> 
> 
> My hopes to make it grow!


Love your collection !!!


----------



## sunandflowers

alexahoffmann@m said:


> View attachment 3498917
> View attachment 3498918
> 
> Visiting my Mom![emoji173]️



So lovely!  Is this keepall 45?


----------



## JacqueOCS

nuaimi said:


> View attachment 3504069
> 
> My first LV in a way to Dubai. I have this cutie for about 8 years maybe more and still cute as the first day.


Adorable! What is the name of that bag? Dubai is a fun place to visit, enjoy!!


----------



## JacqueOCS

kristine Basco said:


> View attachment 3504286
> 
> 
> My hopes to make it grow!


Nice! Which Speedy is that please?


----------



## Redu

This is my first pic of my LV in action since I just bought the bag  It´s my new favorite everyday bag, Speedy empreinte 25!!


----------



## fabuleux

Pochette Jour GM Monogram Cobalt
Zippy Vertical Monogram Cobalt
Passport Cover Monogramouflage


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

fabuleux said:


> Pochette Jour GM Monogram Cobalt
> Zippy Vertical Monogram Cobalt
> Passport Cover Monogramouflage
> View attachment 3504757



Very cool!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Starting to show some wear. Yes, the hardware doesnt match but u still love my Speedy B 30 DE. Bronze curieuse wallet 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 decided to play peekaboo


----------



## kristine Basco

JacqueOCS said:


> Nice! Which Speedy is that please?



Thank you! It's the speedy bandouliere 30


----------



## Monstahospital

biggu said:


> Love is Black
> View attachment 3504524



The "BIG" heat stamp makes the bag[emoji23][emoji119][emoji847]


----------



## Monstahospital

Redu said:


> This is my first pic of my LV in action since I just bought the bag  It´s my new favorite everyday bag, Speedy empreinte 25!!
> 
> View attachment 3504725



Beautiful bag! Looks great on you[emoji173]️


----------



## myluvofbags

Redu said:


> This is my first pic of my LV in action since I just bought the bag  It´s my new favorite everyday bag, Speedy empreinte 25!!
> 
> View attachment 3504725


Looks good on you, congrats


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

I guess my Keepall was as glad as me that this was just for one night back then, most hideous single bedroom I had to stay in, ever. And this is supposed to be a 4 star hotel in Germany... But nothing parts best friends, love my trusty   Keepall 




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## HiEndGirl

vinbenphon1 said:


> Alma bb and shawl having coffee in Beacon, Wales.
> 
> View attachment 3503649



L[emoji170]VE this blue looks fabulous 



kristine Basco said:


> View attachment 3504286
> 
> 
> My hopes to make it grow!



Wow serious collection [emoji173]️ can't wait to see what you add



biggu said:


> Love is Black
> View attachment 3504524



Love all of this. Makes me want to add some LV black to my collection. 



Redu said:


> This is my first pic of my LV in action since I just bought the bag  It´s my new favorite everyday bag, Speedy empreinte 25!!
> 
> View attachment 3504725



Congrats!! Looks great on you



fabuleux said:


> Pochette Jour GM Monogram Cobalt
> Zippy Vertical Monogram Cobalt
> Passport Cover Monogramouflage
> View attachment 3504757



Great combo. That strip is striking! 



the_black_tie_diyer said:


> I guess my Keepall was as glad as me that this was just for one night back then, most hideous single bedroom I had to stay in, ever. And this is supposed to be a 4 star hotel in Germany... But nothing parts best friends, love my trusty   Keepall
> 
> View attachment 3505058
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Haha your post made me laugh [emoji23]. Agree I always travel with some comfort.[emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Yesterday for work mixing comfort with style [emoji4]


----------



## 19flowers

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> I guess my Keepall was as glad as me that this was just for one night back then, most hideous single bedroom I had to stay in, ever. And this is supposed to be a 4 star hotel in Germany... But nothing parts best friends, love my trusty  Keepall



the perfect travel companion!


----------



## Dmurphy1

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> I guess my Keepall was as glad as me that this was just for one night back then, most hideous single bedroom I had to stay in, ever. And this is supposed to be a 4 star hotel in Germany... But nothing parts best friends, love my trusty   Keepall
> 
> View attachment 3505058
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Beautiful keepall Oliver !!!


----------



## nuaimi

Give it a ride to the gym, this bag is so comfortable and spacious and great for daily use.


----------



## Coffee911

nuaimi said:


> View attachment 3505322
> 
> 
> Give it a ride to the gym, this bag is so comfortable and spacious and great for daily use.



It's beautiful! I'm so sad I sold mine today!! Can't wait to repurchase the pm this time. The mm was just too big for my everyday use.

Edit: purchase the pm not repurchase


----------



## lv4ever$

fabuleux said:


> Pochette Jour GM Monogram Cobalt
> Zippy Vertical Monogram Cobalt
> Passport Cover Monogramouflage
> View attachment 3504757


I love that passport cover!!!


----------



## LuxMommy

My colourful goodies cheering up a gloomy and rainy day.


----------



## gem4natic

My everyday wallet


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

LuxMommy said:


> My colourful goodies cheering up a gloomy and rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505549


Love the OM speedy, such a stunning bag!! So sad LV doesn't make it any more..


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

HiEndGirl said:


> Yesterday for work mixing comfort with style [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3505092


Beautiful bag!! Do you mind telling me what colour this is... Love to get a little red bag...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Just got home with my Doc bb, and making a cuppa, I realised my cup that I bought at Thiepvale Museum in France is the colour name of my bag. Lol.


----------



## nuaimi

Coffee911 said:


> It's beautiful! I'm so sad I sold mine today!! Can't wait to repurchase the pm this time. The mm was just too big for my everyday use.
> 
> Edit: purchase the pm not repurchase



Definetly you will need to repurchase. I try the MM in store and you are right was too big but beautiful. I really love this bag I feel is so pretty and not need too much care. Definetly if one day broke or loss I will repurchase mine.


----------



## kristine Basco

Redu said:


> This is my first pic of my LV in action since I just bought the bag  It´s my new favorite everyday bag, Speedy empreinte 25!!
> 
> View attachment 3504725



Love it! Can u share a photo in 6 month on how it holds up. I'm interested in getting empriente leather in the future


----------



## Sandra.AT

Finally I can wear my speedy b25 mono [emoji38]


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sandra.AT said:


> Finally I can wear my speedy b25 mono [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505968


Love it all !!! Bag, outfit and your hair is gorgeous !!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Dmurphy1 said:


> Love it all !!! Bag, outfit and your hair is gorgeous !!!


Thank you so much [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Love my Mahina L in Bronze paired with Burberry scarf. Out enjoying the beautiful fall weather and Halloween festivities


----------



## sunandflowers

fyn72 said:


> Out with speedy emp today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500705



Is this a 25?  I'm still lusting after this bag and this amazing color!  I have to have it!!!


----------



## Dorf




----------



## Dmurphy1

Dorf said:


> View attachment 3506321


Gorgeous !!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Dorf said:


> View attachment 3506321



Lovely collection! 



LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Love my Mahina L in Bronze paired with Burberry scarf. Out enjoying the beautiful fall weather and Halloween festivities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506131



Beautiful bag in bronze [emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Beautiful bag!! Do you mind telling me what colour this is... Love to get a little red bag...



Thank you! [emoji4] Love this bag. Mini bags in red are a great combo as the red has a big punch so don't need a big bag. I got this quite a a few years ago (maybe 4/5?) and can't remember the exact colour name but it's a true deep red.


----------



## hannahmary

Hi, I am going out with my Speedy 25 B.
Since I show this bag to some friends and family, they said I am crazy, that make me sad. I love my bag very much and I think it worth my money. Also I worked hard this year so I dont think I am really crazy to buy stuff I really love. But anyway, still feel a bit sad to see their reaction like that.


----------



## hannahmary

Sorry post repeat


----------



## Sandra.AT

hannahmary said:


> Hi, I am going out with my Speedy 25 B.
> Since I show this bag to some friends and family, they said I am crazy, that make me sad. I love my bag very much and I think it worth my money. Also I worked hard this year and price for the bag just 4% of my income so I dont think I am really crazy to buy stuff I really love. But anyway, still feel a bit sad to see their reaction like that.


You don't have to be sad.. it's normal..people who don't buy expensive bags will always think like that but they will spent money on other things which you maybe wouldn't do.. everybody spend money on things which they love and not everybody loves the same thing..my friends also doesn't understand it.. they spend money on cars / insurance or fly to different countries so that they just can see one football match, playstation games or buy new furniture every 2 months etc.. so if they want to judge you don't listen to them.. enjoy your new bag ..it's one of my favorite bags and I haven't regretted buying it .. and if you won't love it in a few years you will still get a good price when you sell it..you don't waste your money .. you don't have to answer them why you buy expensive bags.it's your life [emoji38] do what you like.. my friends also don't understand it but I don't care [emoji3]


----------



## hannahmary

Thank you so much for your support! The person who said I am crazy and she never never buy this actually the one who really close to me and I enjoy share a lot of fashion style and hobbies with her before. Other people give comments too but I dont really care, just this time with her I feel more emotional. Thank you very much again!


----------



## AECornell

Aw it looks great on you and don't worry about other people. Everyone has their "thing" and some people don't understand why anyone would spend so much on a bag. I've always liked bags and my dad sort of rolls his eyes. But he just bought 3 very expensive watches, way way more than I would ever spend on a bag. And I totally don't get it. Why he needs three watches doesn't make any sense. He can't wear them all at once. But the same mentality goes to bags so I guess I sort of understand, even though I would never buy that many watches! Lol



hannahmary said:


> Hi, I am going out with my Speedy 25 B.
> Since I show this bag to some friends and family, they said I am crazy, that make me sad. I love my bag very much and I think it worth my money. Also I worked hard this year and price for the bag just 4% of my income so I dont think I am really crazy to buy stuff I really love. But anyway, still feel a bit sad to see their reaction like that.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

hannahmary said:


> Hi, I am going out with my Speedy 25 B.
> Since I show this bag to some friends and family, they said I am crazy, that make me sad. I love my bag very much and I think it worth my money. Also I worked hard this year so I dont think I am really crazy to buy stuff I really love. But anyway, still feel a bit sad to see their reaction like that.



Hi hannahmary,

you look fabulous and that Speedy looks really great on you! If you enjoy that Speedy its money well spent, don't ever let nobody tell you otherwise - you like it, you have fun with it - that is all that matters. Enjoy it!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## hannahmary

AECornell said:


> Aw it looks great on you and don't worry about other people. Everyone has their "thing" and some people don't understand why anyone would spend so much on a bag. I've always liked bags and my dad sort of rolls his eyes. But he just bought 3 very expensive watches, way way more than I would ever spend on a bag. And I totally don't get it. Why he needs three watches doesn't make any sense. He can't wear them all at once. But the same mentality goes to bags so I guess I sort of understand, even though I would never buy that many watches! Lol





the_black_tie_diyer said:


> you look fabulous and that Speedy looks really great on you! If you enjoy that Speedy its money well spent, don't ever let nobody tell you otherwise - you like it, you have fun with it - that is all that matters. Enjoy it!
> Oliver



Thank you guys very much!!! I feel good now. I love my bag and I also love my friends and family. Everybody have difference opinions about what to spend. I respect them and I respect myself, too. I will keep enjoying what I love and keep a smile when people have different ideas.


----------



## Lvxqueenx3

On our way to my godson's birthday party.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Lavender Italian Soda with my Mini Pochette. I think I may have found my new favourite bag shape.


----------



## claudis_candy

The perfect baby bag before her first outing[emoji1348][emoji173]️[emoji162][emoji1360]


----------



## HampsteadLV

claudis_candy said:


> The perfect baby bag before her first outing[emoji1348][emoji173]️[emoji162][emoji1360]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506785



So Adorable!


----------



## Aphasia23

Kid's birthday party.


----------



## FAheartsLV721

First date with my good luck charm Trevi. Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## Aphasia23

Target trip


----------



## Panache

FAheartsLV721 said:


> View attachment 3506898
> 
> 
> First date with my good luck charm Trevi. Wish me luck ladies!


Good luck!! I love this bag!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Lvxqueenx3 said:


> On our way to my godson's birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506773



That colour [emoji7] and L[emoji173]️VE the pompom charm. Great combo


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Einstein Bagels and Starbucks [emoji173]️


----------



## jadeaymanalac

The bag that I have been using the whole week Montsouris Backpack GM


----------



## bakeacookie

Pochette Metis with my world tour bandeau!


----------



## missconvy

This bandeau is gorgeous!!


----------



## missconvy

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3507600
> 
> 
> Pochette Metis with my world tour bandeau!



oops forgot to quote


----------



## vinbenphon1

Best bag choice for travelling. Alma bb in France at Versailles Palace Gardens.


----------



## SakuraSakura




----------



## bakeacookie

missconvy said:


> oops forgot to quote



Thank you! It's my favorite out of all the World Tour collection! [emoji4]


----------



## revitalise

Her maiden voyage


----------



## LuxMommy

My very first outing with my Hot Pink baby, took her out for breakfast at my favourite cafe [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## litchi

vinbenphon1 said:


> Best bag choice for travelling. Alma bb in France at Versailles Palace Gardens.
> 
> View attachment 3507789





SakuraSakura said:


> View attachment 3507817


Wistfully beautiful photos @vinbenphon1 and @SakuraSakura ! Love each your setting and your little LVs!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Happy & safe Halloween everyone! [emoji316]


----------



## pbnjam

Happy Halloween! [emoji316]


----------



## kristine Basco




----------



## Trudysmom

I took my DE Speedy to lunch yesterday.


----------



## hannahmary

Trudysmom said:


> I took my DE Speedy to lunch yesterday.


Really love the look of Speedy with a Pom Pom charm


----------



## sonygermany

at the office with new strap [emoji4]


----------



## biggu

black winter


----------



## Aoifs

Delighted to be back using my Speedy after getting it hotstamped. Here we are on the train!






Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## atelierforward

revitalise said:


> View attachment 3508104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her maiden voyage


Classic!


----------



## atelierforward

kristine Basco said:


> View attachment 3508352


I know the focus of the photo was your LV accessories (but I really love your Milla tote).


----------



## kristine Basco

atelierforward said:


> I know the focus of the photo was your LV accessories (but I really love your Milla tote).



Thank you!


----------



## prepster

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> I guess my Keepall was as glad as me that this was just for one night back then, most hideous single bedroom I had to stay in, ever. And this is supposed to be a 4 star hotel in Germany... But nothing parts best friends, love my trusty   Keepall
> 
> View attachment 3505058
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Love that Keepall and have been cosidering the same.  How do you feel it has worn over time?  Is it holding up well?  It is so attractive.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

prepster said:


> Love that Keepall and have been cosidering the same.  How do you feel it has worn over time?  Is it holding up well?  It is so attractive.



Hi!

It's holding up great, no excessive wear. The canvas got a little softer over time, the leather has a couple of marks from wearing it cross body and stuffing it in overhead compartments. It has seen some rain. I do "polish" it from time to time with the dust bag... No open seams, no problems with the D-Rings/other hardware.

I feel like it's the perfect bag for me. Perfect size (45), perfect material (DG), strap... It holds everything I need it to hold and then I could still put in some more stuff if needed, it's reliable - I love it. It's a classic and can go with everything from the most casual outfit to business attire and you can put it on your lap in a crowded bus halfway round the world or have it put in the trunk of a Rolls-Royce....

But then again, I wouldn't expect anything less from a company that already made trunks and bags at a time where luggage would be on top of a carriage, breaving all kinds of weather and climates. Whose trunks and bags would be sitting in un-climatized baggage wagons for days...

Did I mention I love this bag?




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## prepster

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> It's holding up great, no excessive wear. The canvas got a little softer over time, the leather has a couple of marks from wearing it cross body and stuffing it in overhead compartments. It has seen some rain. I do "polish" it from time to time with the dust bag... No open seams, no problems with the D-Rings/other hardware.
> 
> I feel like it's the perfect bag for me. Perfect size (45), perfect material (DG), strap... It holds everything I need it to hold and then I could still put in some more stuff if needed, it's reliable - I love it. It's a classic and can go with everything from the most casual outfit to business attire and you can put it on your lap in a crowded bus halfway round the world or have it put in the trunk of a Rolls-Royce....
> 
> But then again, I wouldn't expect anything less from a company that already made trunks and bags at a time where luggage would be on top of a carriage, breaving all kinds of weather and climates. Whose trunks and bags would be sitting in un-climatized baggage wagons for days...
> 
> Did I mention I love this bag?
> 
> View attachment 3509204
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Thanks Oliver!  It is so helpful to know! So, if I may ask, is this your carry on bag then, and do you take another briefcase or personal item also, or only this?  I'm wondering if I carry on my rolling bag, if this would be too big to count as that second "personal" item.  Can it get shoved under a seat?

Lol!  I have not been stopped yet, (knock on wood) but I feel like even my large briefcase gets the evil eye from time to time!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

prepster said:


> Thanks Oliver!  It is so helpful to know! So, if I may ask, is this your carry on bag then, and do you take another briefcase or personal item also, or only this?  I'm wondering if I carry on my rolling bag, if this would be too big to count as that second "personal" item.  Can it get shoved under a seat?
> 
> Lol!  I have not been stopped yet, (knock on wood) but I feel like even my large briefcase gets the evil eye from time to time!



Hi!

Yes, it's my carry on bag and on most flights it's the only item I bring onto the plane with me. I rarely bring any second ("personal") item, and if I do only for a good reason: a) It's a very short trip, I travel without checked baggage and I need a fresh suit/smoking. In this case I have a garment bag as second carry on. Or b) I absolutely need my Laptop. In which case I have a briefcase as second carry on. (And the day they permit laptops in checked baggage again, I'm never seen with one in carry on ever again.)

I'm an absolute carry on minimalist. I only pack absolutely needed personal items, valuables and a tiny little bit of "stuff" in my carry on.

I might also have to add that I never book anything less than Business/C, so I never get "the look" or "the stare" for bringing a 2nd carry on item on the rare occasions that I do.

I also have never put anything under a seat, so I'm afraid I have no idea if the Keepall 45 will fit. But my guess is, it will fit. At least it's quite flexible...

All that said, the Keepall 45 is great for flying way below the radar when they check carry on's for their size/weight. I had this happen once, I proceeded from lounge to gate and they had just rolled in a scale and one of those size checking baskets. When I approached the lady there, she immediately waved me off.  This wouldn't have been a problem for me anyway, but those smaller, flexible bags don't draw a lot of attention when they try to enforce size/weight limits.

Kind regards,
Oliver

EDIT: Here's my by far most used combination carry on + checked. And since LVMH's most recent take over of Rimowa, they're even siblings now 




EDIT 2:

Oh, and one from my home airport.


----------



## prepster

You are wonderful, thank you!  You've given me much to think about.


----------



## honisnowy

Took my Drouot sightseeing.  This is the view of the Kalalau Valley on Kauai.


----------



## Redu

I prefer small cross body bags so here is my Favorite with Logomania scarf


----------



## Iamminda

honisnowy said:


> View attachment 3509546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Drouot sightseeing.  This is the view of the Kalalau Valley on Kauai.



Lovely bag and breathtakingly beautiful view!   The only thing missing from Kauai is an LV boutique .


----------



## Aliluvlv

honisnowy said:


> View attachment 3509546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Drouot sightseeing.  This is the view of the Kalalau Valley on Kauai.


Wow! Absolutely beautiful everything.  Wonderful shot! [emoji2]


----------



## j19

Mini pochette


----------



## j19

Redu said:


> I prefer small cross body bags so here is my Favorite with Logomania scarf
> View attachment 3509551
> View attachment 3509552
> View attachment 3509553


Love this!!


----------



## j19

hannahmary said:


> View attachment 3501096
> 
> Hi, I just bought this Speedy yesterday, love it very much!


Looks great on you!


----------



## Spinky

honisnowy said:


> View attachment 3509546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Drouot sightseeing.  This is the view of the Kalalau Valley on Kauai.



Gorgeous! Both the bag, and the view!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Speedy 25 DA again!! My perfect go to bag [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

j19 said:


> Mini pochette
> View attachment 3509628



Fabulous photo!


----------



## j19

HiEndGirl said:


> Fabulous photo!


Thank you!


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

Speedy 30 and starbucks at home


----------



## MillerRocks

Soft Bagatelle with me at the dermatologist office


----------



## Hollie91999

Found my poofball☺


----------



## nvie

At work with Saint Germain PM in Noir.


----------



## UpTime

Pair of today


----------



## kristine Basco




----------



## Yuki85

Today with my beloved speedy [emoji7][emoji7]




Actually I should work but as you can see I can't resist this forum [emoji16]


----------



## Felifulify

Taking a walk with my Speedy Empreinte [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

My Neverfull yellow epi [emoji169] patiently waiting for the bus [emoji590] (me not so patient[emoji57])


----------



## HiEndGirl

UpTime said:


> Pair of today
> View attachment 3510446



Great combo and those shoes [emoji7]


----------



## JacqueOCS

Yuki85 said:


> Today with my beloved speedy [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3510664
> 
> 
> Actually I should work but as you can see I can't resist this forum [emoji16]



She's a beauty! Is this a 30?


----------



## UpTime

HiEndGirl said:


> Great combo and those shoes [emoji7]


Thank you. Valentino flats are not that comfortable but they are so nice  that I can't resist. [emoji13]


----------



## Yuki85

JacqueOCS said:


> She's a beauty! Is this a 30?



Many thanks. Yes, it is a 30.


----------



## Aphasia23

Pochette Accessories with chain for luncheon


----------



## hannahmary

My Speedy in car and at work, it is snowing today


----------



## Peppi1975

hannahmary said:


> Hi, I am going out with my Speedy 25 B.
> Since I show this bag to some friends and family, they said I am crazy, that make me sad. I love my bag very much and I think it worth my money. Also I worked hard this year so I dont think I am really crazy to buy stuff I really love. But anyway, still feel a bit sad to see their reaction like that.



Stunning girl! And the Speedy suits you perfectly. Great choice! Keep setting goals and achieving them. They are your goals, no matter how trivial some people may think they are. Today its LV bag, tomorrow its a great big house to fit your big happy family. Congrats


----------



## HiEndGirl

UpTime said:


> Thank you. Valentino flats are not that comfortable but they are so nice that I can't resist. [emoji13]



Agree hard to resist. I have the caged flats and find them ok now after a few wears. I also have the caged higher heel (which I had to get half size bigger) had no problems with. I hope yours settle in for you soon. Too yummy


----------



## UpTime

HiEndGirl said:


> Agree hard to resist. I have the caged flats and find them ok now after a few wears. I also have the caged higher heel (which I had to get half size bigger) had no problems with. I hope yours settle in for you soon. Too yummy


I have them for few months now and still find them stiff. I can do for a short walk and always have back up in case my feet cant handle anymore. [emoji2]


----------



## j19

hannahmary said:


> Hi, I am going out with my Speedy 25 B.
> Since I show this bag to some friends and family, they said I am crazy, that make me sad. I love my bag very much and I think it worth my money. Also I worked hard this year so I dont think I am really crazy to buy stuff I really love. But anyway, still feel a bit sad to see their reaction like that.


What they say is unimportant, I know it is upsetting but there is nothing wrong with treating yourself to a designer bag! You work hard and you deserve it!! Just try to ignore the comments. you look fabulous with your speedy


----------



## Arlene619

I haven't bought a bag from LV in over a year.. I thought I was over LV till the palm Springs bb came out. I could never get my hands on the og mono one so I gave up, I went to the boutique today just to see what they had.. I asked a sa if she had this and she said most likely not because it's very limited.. but she checked anyway. I'm so happy to introduce my new cutie, the palm Springs bb in reverse mono. This is going to be my designated Disneyland bag. Lol


----------



## UpTime

Arlene619 said:


> I haven't bought a bag from LV in over a year.. I thought I was over LV till the palm Springs bb came out. I could never get my hands on the og mono one so I gave up, I went to the boutique today just to see what they had.. I asked a sa if she had this and she said most likely not because it's very limited.. but she checked anyway. I'm so happy to introduce my new cutie, the palm Springs bb in reverse mono. This is going to be my designated Disneyland bag. Lol
> View attachment 3511231


Congrat dear. Personally I love this more than.the canvas


----------



## Arlene619

UpTime said:


> Congrat dear. Personally I love this more than.the canvas


Thanks so much, I love the original mono as well but this is a nice change. [emoji173]


----------



## neloi2006

Introducing my new to me vintage Petit Noe to my speedy.


----------



## neloi2006

I absolutely love this bag! Fits everything and then some!


----------



## kristine Basco

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3503820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At work with my new to me vintage Monceau  we wish we had the day off!! [emoji12]



Love it. Reminds me of the pochette metis but more care free


----------



## kristine Basco

Redu said:


> This is my first pic of my LV in action since I just bought the bag  It´s my new favorite everyday bag, Speedy empreinte 25!!
> 
> View attachment 3504725



I love the simplicity of your look


----------



## kristine Basco

revitalise said:


> View attachment 3508104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her maiden voyage



How do you like your Alma bb? I was thinking of this maybe being my next purchase


----------



## Arlene619

neloi2006 said:


> I absolutely love this bag! Fits everything and then some!


Love your style! The noe is such a beautiful bag![emoji173]


----------



## j19

Arlene619 said:


> I haven't bought a bag from LV in over a year.. I thought I was over LV till the palm Springs bb came out. I could never get my hands on the og mono one so I gave up, I went to the boutique today just to see what they had.. I asked a sa if she had this and she said most likely not because it's very limited.. but she checked anyway. I'm so happy to introduce my new cutie, the palm Springs bb in reverse mono. This is going to be my designated Disneyland bag. Lol
> View attachment 3511231


Love this!


----------



## neloi2006

Arlene619 said:


> Love your style! The noe is such a beautiful bag![emoji173]



Thank you! I'm soooo loving this bag!


----------



## revitalise

Chilling with my noe


----------



## revitalise

kristine Basco said:


> How do you like your Alma bb? I was thinking of this maybe being my next purchase


I love the alma bb. I love them so much I have 2! 

For me it works for below reasons:
-versatility between how I wear it with top handle on nook of my arm or long strap cross body 
-the non adjustable strap works well for my 162cm/5 4" frame  
-it's a small bag but fits a lot! (the only thing I wish it could also fit is an umbrella)
-Epi is bonus coz now I can bring it out when it rains too (maybe not when it's bucketing rain ahah)


----------



## kristine Basco

revitalise said:


> I love the alma bb. I love them so much I have 2!
> 
> For me it works for below reasons:
> -versatility between how I wear it with top handle on nook of my arm or long strap cross body
> -the non adjustable strap works well for my 162cm/5 4" frame
> -it's a small bag but fits a lot! (the only thing I wish it could also fit is an umbrella)
> -Epi is bonus coz now I can bring it out when it rains too (maybe not when it's bucketing rain ahah)



Wow nice. I've been eyeing the black epi leather as well. It's more underrated and durable


----------



## revitalise

kristine Basco said:


> Wow nice. I've been eyeing the black epi leather as well. It's more underrated and durable


Yeah that's the same reason I got mine

Also I have a vintage Epi noe and the wear and tear impressed me so much I knew I wanted another epi bag. I feel the new epi is softer however I hope it's just as durable  I'm not too concerned though I was hunting the pre loved market without luck though and all the epi alma bb looked like new


----------



## LakeLake

neloi2006 said:


> I absolutely love this bag! Fits everything and then some!


I love what you're wearing!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

neloi2006 said:


> Introducing my new to me vintage Petit Noe to my speedy.



They look so cute together [emoji177]



neloi2006 said:


> I absolutely love this bag! Fits everything and then some!



Looks great in you! Enjoy your new Noe


----------



## fabuleux

Louis Vuitton Newport Tote in Damier Cobalt. Perfect for a rainy day!


----------



## l.ch.

TGIF


----------



## neloi2006

revitalise said:


> View attachment 3511602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chilling with my noe



Ooooo i'm craving the Epi noir so badly!!! Your Noe is gorgeous!!!


----------



## catsinthebag

fabuleux said:


> Louis Vuitton Newport Tote in Damier Cobalt. Perfect for a rainy day!
> View attachment 3511774



How I wish LV would make some women's bags in Damier Cobalt. This is just stunning. If they made this in a Speedy, it would be mine in about 2 seconds!


----------



## rixithepixie

Out and about with little miss nano noe!


----------



## LVinCali

l.ch. said:


> View attachment 3511797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TGIF



Missoni + LV = my fav!!!


----------



## valuefaith

Totally perfect for Travelling


----------



## fabuleux

catsinthebag said:


> How I wish LV would make some women's bags in Damier Cobalt. This is just stunning. If they made this in a Speedy, it would be mine in about 2 seconds!


It is a really gorgeous canvas. I have two bags in that print and they are so elegant and understated. Although I do not care for Damier Graphite, I love Damier Cobalt!


----------



## Designervintage

Going out with my lovely 20 year old Compiegne 28 [emoji7]


----------



## pbnjam

rixithepixie said:


> Out and about with little miss nano noe!



So cute! Twins on the lil Minnie charm. I also took it off the coin purse and use it as a bag charm.


----------



## BagLady14

Using my 10 yr old Hudson today


----------



## Iamminda

Cupcake anyone?   Got s'mores, salty caramel and lemon coconut.  Happy Weekend


----------



## Greentea

rixithepixie said:


> Out and about with little miss nano noe!


so so cute


----------



## Blingthang

Ramages Speedy


----------



## Meyya1221

IAH to MIA! My beloved stolen (since replaced) LV Keepall 60 and my absolute fav go-to Nolita in Damier Ebene ♡.


----------



## j19

Dinner + mini pochette


----------



## viewwing

Mini HL needs but a small space


----------



## l.ch.

Iamminda said:


> Cupcake anyone?   Got s'mores, salty caramel and lemon coconut.  Happy Weekend


Yes, please!
Umm and I'd like the zippy too please


----------



## fyn72

Dessert with dd and Emilie RB [emoji177]


----------



## cupcakegirl

rixithepixie said:


> Out and about with little miss nano noe!


So cute!!!  Where did you get the tsum tsum charm?  My daughter collects tsum tsum's, but I've never seen those!


----------



## amstevens714

HiEndGirl said:


> L[emoji173]️VE my LV Odeon, perfect for running errands [emoji4]
> View attachment 3501697



Looks great with your outfit!


----------



## amstevens714

vinbenphon1 said:


> Alma bb and shawl having coffee in Beacon, Wales.
> 
> View attachment 3503649



I love the color of that scarf! Stunning!


----------



## amstevens714

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3503820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At work with my new to me vintage Monceau  we wish we had the day off!! [emoji12]



This is such a great bag! I love mine  enjoy her!


----------



## amstevens714

kristine Basco said:


> View attachment 3504286
> 
> 
> My hopes to make it grow!



Great collection so far!


----------



## amstevens714

hannahmary said:


> Hi, I am going out with my Speedy 25 B.
> Since I show this bag to some friends and family, they said I am crazy, that make me sad. I love my bag very much and I think it worth my money. Also I worked hard this year so I dont think I am really crazy to buy stuff I really love. But anyway, still feel a bit sad to see their reaction like that.



I'm sorry it detracted from the thrill of your purchase, but my family is the same way. I just don't tell them about my purchases anymore and share here [emoji5] lovely purchase and it looks good on you!!


----------



## nyluvbags

going out with my venus ❣️


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going out for dinner with my alma bb amarante


----------



## Pinksweater

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out for dinner with my alma bb amarante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512978
> View attachment 3512979


Looking good. I love your top.


----------



## kkfiregirl

neloi2006 said:


> I absolutely love this bag! Fits everything and then some!



You look good!


----------



## Iamminda

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out for dinner with my alma bb amarante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512978
> View attachment 3512979



You look great


----------



## Sandra.AT

Pinksweater said:


> Looking good. I love your top.


Thank you so much [emoji1] [emoji2]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Iamminda said:


> You look great


Thank you so much [emoji2] [emoji1]


----------



## FancyPants77

Arlene619 said:


> I haven't bought a bag from LV in over a year.. I thought I was over LV till the palm Springs bb came out. I could never get my hands on the og mono one so I gave up, I went to the boutique today just to see what they had.. I asked a sa if she had this and she said most likely not because it's very limited.. but she checked anyway. I'm so happy to introduce my new cutie, the palm Springs bb in reverse mono. This is going to be my designated Disneyland bag. Lol
> View attachment 3511231



So cute! My Palm Springs mini is my Disney bag too! It's perfect for it. The tabs are a bit fragile but the rest of the bag is so strong and durable. Congrats on your beauty!


----------



## neloi2006

kkfiregirl said:


> You look good!


Thank you so much!


----------



## kkfiregirl

neloi2006 said:


> Thank you so much!



You're welcome, girlfriend! [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

amstevens714 said:


> Looks great with your outfit!



Thanks amstevens! [emoji177] such a fun bag


----------



## HiEndGirl

rixithepixie said:


> Out and about with little miss nano noe!





viewwing said:


> View attachment 3512608
> 
> 
> Mini HL needs but a small space



These two minis are just WAY to cute!! Gorgeous [emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

Designervintage said:


> Going out with my lovely 20 year old Compiegne 28 [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3512045
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512046





BagLady14 said:


> Using my 10 yr old Hudson today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512063



Absolutely love seeing these bags still in action and looking fabulous too! Thanks for sharing this little piece of LV history with us [emoji171]


----------



## Designervintage

HiEndGirl said:


> Absolutely love seeing these bags still in action and looking fabulous too! Thanks for sharing this little piece of LV history with us [emoji171]



Thank you so much for your kind reply! I looove vintage LV (provided that they are in good condition, with a nice patina [emoji5]), almost all my LV bags are from the nineties and their quality is amazing, would love to see more of them on the forum!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Designervintage said:


> Thank you so much for your kind reply! I looove vintage LV (provided that they are in good condition, with a nice patina [emoji5]), almost all my LV bags are from the nineties and their quality is amazing, would love to see more of them on the forum!



Agree. The LV history is amazing! I have an older LV style from 2001/2. (I'd need to do some research to find out the name as I can't remember and no longer have the paper work for it[emoji20]). But you inspired me to post it...ashamed to say I need to dig it out from storage first [emoji51]


----------



## Designervintage

HiEndGirl said:


> Agree. The LV history is amazing! I have an older LV style from 2001/2. (I'd need to do some research to find out the name as I can't remember and no longer have the paper work for it[emoji20]). But you inspired me to post it...ashamed to say I need to dig it out from storage first [emoji51]



Would love to see it!!


----------



## j19

Did some shopping today


----------



## bakeacookie

First outing with my Speedy 20! [emoji7] it's soo cute!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Pochette Metis on this lovely autumn day!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

bakeacookie said:


> First outing with my Speedy 20! [emoji7] it's soo cute!
> Beautiful! What color is this?
> View attachment 3513350


----------



## Iamminda

bakeacookie said:


> First outing with my Speedy 20! [emoji7] it's soo cute!
> 
> View attachment 3513350



Gorgeous.  I also want to know what color this is (reminds me of a lighter version of the old Iris color).


----------



## fyn72

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out for dinner with my alma bb amarante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512978
> View attachment 3512979


Gorgeous! You and the bag


----------



## fyn72

bakeacookie said:


> First outing with my Speedy 20! [emoji7] it's soo cute!
> 
> View attachment 3513350


Stunning! It looks so much lighter in the daylight


----------



## fyn72

Out for Sunday Breakfast with Totally pm [emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

It's gris silver according to the website. 



Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous.  I also want to know what color this is (reminds me of a lighter version of the old Iris color).



Gris silver. [emoji4]






fyn72 said:


> Stunning! It looks so much lighter in the daylight



It changes shades of grey depending on the lighting!


----------



## lvmhgirl

FancyPants77 said:


> So cute! My Palm Springs mini is my Disney bag too! It's perfect for it. The tabs are a bit fragile but the rest of the bag is so strong and durable. Congrats on your beauty!



I use my mini [emoji309] for Disney °o° too! [emoji7]
The bag checkers always comment how "deceivingly big" it is on the inside, lol. [emoji12]


----------



## fyn72

bakeacookie said:


> It's gris silver according to the website.
> 
> 
> 
> Gris silver. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3513468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It changes shades of grey depending on the lighting!
> 
> View attachment 3513469



Wow it does! When I saw it in store it looked darker like this, but almost purple looking. Then I saw your pic in the daylight [emoji173]️


----------



## Sandra.AT

fyn72 said:


> Gorgeous! You and the bag


Thank you so much [emoji38]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Stopped by the store...


----------



## jszkat

Carrying my Retiro Noir to work this week. I love to pair khaki green with pink.



Running errands with my Alma Totem during the weekend.


----------



## rosewang924

neloi2006 said:


> I absolutely love this bag! Fits everything and then some!


I love your bag, I am also looking for a preloved bag, may I ask where you bought yours?  Thank you.


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my Cerises Speedy, pochette and agenda out today.


----------



## SpeedyJC

I haven't used this bag in months so I took it out today for a shopping trip with my mama.


----------



## neloi2006

frivofrugalista said:


> Stopped by the store...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513874



Oh my oh my she is a beauty!!!


----------



## kristine Basco

I love the inserts from the Jeanne wallet


----------



## frivofrugalista

neloi2006 said:


> Oh my oh my she is a beauty!!!



Thank you[emoji5]


----------



## merekat703




----------



## hannahmary

Go out with Speedy B.


----------



## neloi2006

rosewang924 said:


> I love your bag, I am also looking for a preloved bag, may I ask where you bought yours?  Thank you.



Brand works on EBay


----------



## vinbenphon1

bakeacookie said:


> First outing with my Speedy 20! [emoji7] it's soo cute!
> 
> View attachment 3513350


Oh my... That is gorgeous.


----------



## Acctt

Alma bb coquelicot in Segovia!


----------



## hannahmary

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Cerises Speedy, pochette and agenda out today.



I like this set so much!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

hannahmary said:


> Go out with Speedy B.


Beautiful dress, beautiful bag!


----------



## FancyPants77

hannahmary said:


> Go out with Speedy B.



Beautiful outfit and bag! So pretty


----------



## hannahmary

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Cerises Speedy, pochette and agenda out today.



Wow You take care of bags so well!!! They all look so new and beautiful, especially the handle of Speedy.


----------



## pixel_munchkin

Going to work with my neverfull today


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Cupcake anyone?   Got s'mores, salty caramel and lemon coconut.  Happy Weekend


Yum! I'll take one of everything in the pic! [emoji6]


----------



## Dmurphy1

Carrying my very under used LV Epi vertical lockit in black, the bag has way more class than I do , but she's a beauty !!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

And, her little sister..... !!!


----------



## amstevens714

fyn72 said:


> Out for Sunday Breakfast with Totally pm [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513451



Love the charm!


----------



## Classy_Sam

Flandrin and epi storm scarf at work today


----------



## HiEndGirl

jszkat said:


> Carrying my Retiro Noir to work this week. I love to pair khaki green with pink.
> View attachment 3513942
> 
> 
> Running errands with my Alma Totem during the weekend.
> View attachment 3513943



Love both these looks. [emoji177][emoji172]


----------



## HiEndGirl

kristine Basco said:


> View attachment 3514219
> 
> 
> I love the inserts from the Jeanne wallet
> 
> View attachment 3514220



Lovely collection [emoji177]


----------



## nvie

Love Damier!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Wanted some shimmer today. I know I need to touch up my nails!


----------



## Dmurphy1

SpeedyJC said:


> View attachment 3515585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted some shimmer today. I know I need to touch up my nails!


Love your bag, outfit and FLOOR lol !!!!


----------



## LuckyBitch

hannahmary said:


> Go out with Speedy B.


You look wonderful. I also have the speedy b in DE, it seems to go with everything.


----------



## baglover1973

At the vet with my precious pug Daisy and my portobello [emoji173]️


----------



## kristine Basco

HiEndGirl said:


> Lovely collection [emoji177]



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

SpeedyJC said:


> View attachment 3515585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted some shimmer today. I know I need to touch up my nails!



Great bag and I LOVE your sweater


----------



## Rose71

Classy_Sam said:


> View attachment 3515361
> 
> 
> Flandrin and epi storm scarf at work today


the scarf looks amazing


----------



## Classy_Sam

Rose71 said:


> the scarf looks amazing



Thanks! It really is! It is so nice soft and warm. And the look of It, I was in love instantly [emoji6]


----------



## Rose71

Classy_Sam said:


> Thanks! It really is! It is so nice soft and warm. And the look of It, I was in love instantly [emoji6]


 i believe that...


----------



## Mrs_A75

Me and my 15 yr. old girl, headed home from work.


----------



## AECornell

Mrs_A75 said:


> Me and my 15 yr. old girl headed home from work.



Love! My mono speedy 30 is 20 years old and I think I love her look more than any of my other bags.


----------



## Mrs_A75

AECornell said:


> Love! My mono speedy 30 is 20 years old and I think I love her look more than any of my other bags.



Thanks! Yes, I love it! I know yours is beautiful! I like this one better than my newer bags, mostly because of the patina!


----------



## Strut

Getting acquainted! 
follow me on instagram! http://instagram.com/jaystrut xx


----------



## momof3boyz

kristine Basco said:


> View attachment 3514219
> 
> 
> I love the inserts from the Jeanne wallet
> 
> View attachment 3514220


I am in LOVE with the Montaigne !!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Dmurphy1 said:


> Love your bag, outfit and FLOOR lol !!!!


Thank you!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Iamminda said:


> Great bag and I LOVE your sweater



Thanks!


----------



## HiEndGirl

SpeedyJC said:


> View attachment 3515585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted some shimmer today. I know I need to touch up my nails!



Gorgeous!! What is this bag and colour [emoji7]


----------



## neloi2006

Mrs_A75 said:


> Me and my 15 yr. old girl, headed home from work.


That patina is so pretty


----------



## SpeedyJC

HiEndGirl said:


> Gorgeous!! What is this bag and colour [emoji7]


Thank you.

It's the shimmer halo from the fall 2008 LE collection. My bag is silver but it was also available in peach, the purse looks much more shimmery in person so I don't think the photo does it complete justice.  Also the material is empreinte leather


----------



## newport5236

Bleu digit mini pochette watching the election results with me at a bar


----------



## Mrs_A75

neloi2006 said:


> That patina is so pretty


Thank you!  I ❤️it!


----------



## HiEndGirl

SpeedyJC said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It's the shimmer halo from the fall 2008 LE collection. My bag is silver but it was also available in peach, the purse looks much more shimmery in person so I don't think the photo does it complete justice.  Also the material is empreinte leather



I just googled your beautiful bag [emoji4] Love it!! [emoji177]And looks like it's kept well too!


----------



## MaryRN

OOTD with my beloved Speedy 25 [emoji4]


----------



## Dmurphy1

Strut said:


> Getting acquainted!
> follow me on instagram! http://instagram.com/jaystrut xx


Gorgeous bag !!!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Mrs_A75 said:


> Me and my 15 yr. old girl, headed home from work.


BETTER than anything brand new, she has aged to perfection !!


----------



## Rose71

newport5236 said:


> View attachment 3516108
> 
> Bleu digit mini pochette watching the election results with me at a bar


What a beauty


----------



## Sandra.AT

Mrs_A75 said:


> Me and my 15 yr. old girl, headed home from work.


The patina looks gorgeous.. may I ask if you have treated the patina in any ways or if you have used baby wipes or anything else for cleaning?


----------



## FancyPants77

MaryRN said:


> OOTD with my beloved Speedy 25 [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3516202



Pretty outfit and bag!


----------



## MaryRN

FancyPants77 said:


> Pretty outfit and bag!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## luvspurses

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3515628
> 
> At the vet with my precious pug Daisy and my portobello [emoji173]️


so cute! precious pug and portobello. sounds so poetic, lol. hope daisy's visit went well at the vet : )


----------



## johannamaria

A couple of my LV Items modelling for me on the table
I have changed the golden chain from my felicie to the mini pochette damier and put my leather strap on my felicie I really like it this way
My new purchase i boucht in Nice is my black Monogram key pouche...
It holds change (zipper in back) keys and cards and fits perfectly into my felicie or other bags
Jope you like it tooooo Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Pinksweater

Bowling with the kids last weekend


----------



## Mrs_A75

Sandra.AT said:


> The patina looks gorgeous.. may I ask if you have treated the patina in any ways or if you have used baby wipes or anything else for cleaning?



Thank you! Nope, I haven't touched it. I really love it, and wish it would stay JUST like this, and never get any darker. I'm sure it will,  eventually, though.   I try to keep it covered (in dust bag), and away from the sun at home... lol!


I saw a lady Uptown the other day, and the handles on her Speedy were almost jet black!!! I was mortified!!!! Lol!


----------



## Mrs_A75

Dmurphy1 said:


> BETTER than anything brand new, she has aged to perfection !!



Thank you!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Mrs_A75 said:


> Thank you! Nope, I haven't touched it. I really love it, and wish it would stay JUST like this, and never get any darker. I'm sure it will,  eventually, though.   I try to keep it covered (in dust bag), and away from the sun at home... lol!
> 
> 
> I saw a lady Uptown the other day, and the handles on her Speedy were almost jet black!!! I was mortified!!!! Lol!


Thank you for the info.. I also haven't treated the patina because I heard when you do that the handles will get faster dark because it destroys the natural patina process and will attract more dust which darkens the patina faster... so you proved it that the patina can look really beautiful after 15 years when you don't do anything .. [emoji38] I have seen so many bags with really dark handles and they were only 1-5 years old..
I don't know if this is true but I will see it then in a couple of years...


----------



## SpeedyJC

HiEndGirl said:


> I just googled your beautiful bag [emoji4] Love it!! [emoji177]And looks like it's kept well too!



Thank you. I don't use it often, it's more of a every now and then bag than a everyday bag so that helps keep it looking fresh!


----------



## balen.girl

At work with my bracelet..


----------



## HiEndGirl

Giving my neglected LV Artsy a new chance today. Thinking of trading it in for a new love as I don't use this beauty anywhere near enough. After today I won't be using it for a work tote again. Maybe a travel tote?


----------



## Yuki85

My work horse!! Speedy B35 in DE [emoji8]


----------



## Dmurphy1

Classy_Sam said:


> View attachment 3515361
> 
> 
> Flandrin and epi storm scarf at work today


Ohhhhhh, lovely !!


----------



## Rose71

HiEndGirl said:


> Giving my neglected LV Artsy a new chance today. Thinking of trading it in for a new love as I don't use this beauty anywhere near enough. After today I won't be using it for a work tote again. Maybe a travel tote?
> 
> View attachment 3517043


 Artsy is so beauty. I have in azur and today she came with me to work. Yes, I think it is the perfect work bag. So for me-


----------



## pixel_munchkin

My neverfull mm


----------



## amstevens714

nvie said:


> Love Damier!
> 
> View attachment 3515438



Me too! And your nails!


----------



## amstevens714

SpeedyJC said:


> View attachment 3515585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted some shimmer today. I know I need to touch up my nails!



Very pretty bag and love the cold shoulder look


----------



## Rose71

Today I was in the LV store and the black shine shawl on my neck, also the artsy azur comes with me. It is very cold here today...brrr.


----------



## Rose71

and running around with my alma indigo


----------



## Rose71

Yuki85 said:


> My work horse!! Speedy B35 in DE [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3517049


like your sweet bag charme


----------



## eena1230

On our way to Jurassic Quest with my alma bb and new strap...


----------



## Dmurphy1

eena1230 said:


> On our way to Jurassic Quest with my alma bb and new strap...


Love your Alma and the strap is unbelievable wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eena1230

Dmurphy1 said:


> Love your Alma and the strap is unbelievable wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you! Strap is very easy and comfortable on my shoulder.


----------



## charlie_c

bakeacookie said:


> It's gris silver according to the website.
> 
> 
> 
> Gris silver. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It changes shades of grey depending on the lighting!



Would you mind sharing some mod shots? I'm considering getting it!


----------



## atelierforward

eena1230 said:


> On our way to Jurassic Quest with my alma bb and new strap...


Love seeing damier and mono together. Great bag/strap combo!


----------



## eena1230

atelierforward said:


> Love seeing damier and mono together. Great bag/strap combo!


Thank you... I love switching straps and bags...it makes it look different and unique


----------



## JoeyLouis

One Handle


----------



## SpeedyJC

this was me earlier today on way up film a local commercial. It didn't go as bad as I thought it would!


amstevens714 said:


> Very pretty bag and love the cold shoulder look



Thank you! I was abit nervous getting it thinking how counterproductive is it to wear a sweater with the shoulders missing but I have to say I kind of like it.


----------



## FancyPants77

JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3518800
> 
> View attachment 3518801
> 
> View attachment 3518804
> 
> 
> One Handle



Looks great on you!


----------



## Lizzys

JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3518800
> 
> View attachment 3518801
> 
> View attachment 3518804
> 
> 
> One Handle


Your One Handle bag is so pretty!  I have been stalking the forums to see a mod shot of this beauty.  It looks great on you.  Enjoy it!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Still dark outside on this cold, fall morning and Bastille not wanting to wake up[emoji23]


----------



## Cogmarks

I love that bag!


----------



## jszkat

Damier Ebene Cosmetic pouch and minibelt....still in Khaki green and pink phase


----------



## 19flowers

JoeyLouis said:


> One Handle



looks great on you!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Still dark outside on this cold, fall morning and Bastille not wanting to wake up[emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519028



Love love this one!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Love love this one!



Thank you!


----------



## jszkat

My favourite print DE and bag: Speedy B25.


----------



## fyn72

Out for lunch [emoji177]


----------



## 19flowers

fyn72 said:


> Out for lunch


so pretty - the bandeau looks perfect with it!!


----------



## for3v3rz

Waiting with Keepall 55 for my flight back to SF.


----------



## fyn72

19flowers said:


> so pretty - the bandeau looks perfect with it!!



Thank you! [emoji16]


----------



## hannahmary

jszkat said:


> My favourite print DE and bag: Speedy B25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519247


So pretty! May I ask where you bought the black fur charm?
I really like this white fur charm but the color of hardware is silver so not sure it looks good with gold hardware in my speedy. What do you guys think?


----------



## Rose71

hannahmary said:


> So pretty! May I ask where you bought the black fur charm?
> I really like this white fur charm but the color of hardware is silver so not sure it looks good with gold hardware in my speedy. What do you guys think?


I think you need a beauty bag with silver hardware, maybe alma  for your awesome charmeMixture of material at accessoires I find otherwise not bad. But I like bags the same hardware material better. Look at amazon there are cute pom pom´s and fake fur


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Always mission ready.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Sandra.AT

Chillin with my dog jonny and my favorite mm on our way to the woods for a walk


----------



## Dmurphy1

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Always mission ready.
> 
> View attachment 3519875
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Oh, gorgeous bag and exceptional charm, I adore both !!!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Dmurphy1 said:


> Oh, gorgeous bag and exceptional charm, I adore both !!!



Thank you very much!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## FancyPants77

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Always mission ready.
> 
> View attachment 3519875
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Stunning piece!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

FancyPants77 said:


> Stunning piece!



Thank you very much!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Venessa84

Sunday funday with Alma BB


----------



## Mrs_A75

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Always mission ready.
> 
> View attachment 3519875
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Gorgeous! The bag and charm are PERFECT together!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Mrs_A75 said:


> Gorgeous! The bag and charm are PERFECT together!



Thank you so much!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Zucnarf

My old Pochette


----------



## 4purse

My new Pallas Beauty Case in Cherry. It's the most perfect clutch, I can even fit a full size iPad in it


----------



## jszkat

hannahmary said:


> So pretty! May I ask where you bought the black fur charm?
> I really like this white fur charm but the color of hardware is silver so not sure it looks good with gold hardware in my speedy. What do you guys think?



All my fur charms are from Michael Kors. They have usually both silver and gold hardware.


----------



## Vancang

We are ready to go out!!


----------



## Mrs_A75

4purse said:


> View attachment 3520243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Pallas Beauty Case in Cherry. It's the most perfect clutch, I can even fit a full size iPad in it


Love it!


----------



## Pinksweater

Pochette and I hanging out on this chilly Sunday


----------



## australia1

Neverfull and I at work with some beautiful baby's breath


----------



## australia1

.


----------



## PunkLV

Today's combo


----------



## Dmurphy1

PunkLV said:


> Today's combo


What a gorgeous collection !!!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Nano Alma at the Dr...I'm fine [emoji4]


----------



## LABAG

revitalise said:


> View attachment 3511602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chilling with my noe



I love this noe!
We are twins [emoji1417]


----------



## biggu

A small pick up today (after 2 months wait yayyy! )


----------



## balen.girl

After manicure with my lovely multicolor.. [emoji178]


----------



## fyn72

A visit to LV.. trying out the Alma BB.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3522613


----------



## FancyPants77

balen.girl said:


> After manicure with my lovely multicolor.. [emoji178]
> View attachment 3522479



Gorgeous!


----------



## SakuraSakura




----------



## Aliluvlv

fyn72 said:


> A visit to LV.. trying out the Alma BB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522613


That's my fav print in the alma bb! Looks awesome on you!


----------



## luvspurses

frivofrugalista said:


> Nano Alma at the Dr...I'm fine [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521096


is this fuchsia?


----------



## frivofrugalista

luvspurses said:


> is this fuchsia?



Yes[emoji4]


----------



## gordita

It has years I havent been here. Here it is my speedy with her sister alma


----------



## gordita

My deauville in Yerevan, Armenia


----------



## gordita

Deauville again in Lisbon


----------



## gordita

My deauville in sicily


----------



## gordita

speedy in Porto


----------



## gordita

speedy 30 azur
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 in Tunisia


----------



## gordita

Speedy 3
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 5 in Barcelona


----------



## jszkat

Gordita, that is the real World Tour with LV
Lovely photos.


----------



## gordita

Deauville again in Oslo


----------



## gordita

Epi Noe in Mexico City


----------



## gordita

Speedy 35 in church, Spain


----------



## gordita

Speedy azur in Naples


----------



## gordita

jszkat said:


> Gordita, that is the real World Tour with LV
> Lovely photos.


Thank you. I have not posted in years, and I have not bought a bag in 3 years, I dont even know the names of the new bags. However my love for LV came back this week when I took some bags to be repaired and it made me appreciate that I have the opportunity of having them repaired even though some of them are quite old and made me think of how many years some of them have been with me.  I think it is fab that when everything is made to be disposable at least my bags have been with me for years and will continue to do so.


----------



## Yuki85

Using my "Bad weather day" bag with its new friend: rainbow cow [emoji202][emoji202][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## gordita

Deauville in the Tiles Museum in portugal


----------



## Guguito

Here I am,
Greetings everyone!


----------



## l.ch.

Yuki85 said:


> Using my "Bad weather day" bag with its new friend: rainbow cow [emoji202][emoji202][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3523849


Sooo cute!


----------



## l.ch.

Guguito said:


> Here I am,
> Greetings everyone!


Very nice! I wish I had this piece...


----------



## Yuki85

l.ch. said:


> Sooo cute!


 Many thanks.


----------



## bh4me

Running errands today with lv race collection Alma bb and strap


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

bh4me said:


> Running errands today with lv race collection Alma bb and strap
> View attachment 3524694



Very stylish!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## bh4me

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Very stylish!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


aww thank you! I know this bag isn't everyone's cup of tea so I appreciate the thought


----------



## Purseloco

bh4me said:


> Running errands today with lv race collection Alma bb and strap
> View attachment 3524694


WOW!!! That is FABUlOUS! 3 Thumbs up! The strap is amazing. Enjoy!


----------



## shalomjude

bh4me said:


> Running errands today with lv race collection Alma bb and strap
> View attachment 3524694



Looks great....such a fun piece


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

bh4me said:


> aww thank you! I know this bag isn't everyone's cup of tea so I appreciate the thought



It is really a fantastic bag, I like the colors, different style of the leather. Might not be a classic bag for every occasion, but it's beyond cool. I'd enjoy it if I saw a woman around here toting one of these! Same goes for that little trunk bag thingy - have yet to see one in real life.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## bh4me

Purseloco said:


> WOW!!! That is FABUlOUS! 3 Thumbs up! The strap is amazing. Enjoy!


Thank you! I love these pieces! I was beyond words when I saw them for the first time. Originally, I was going to choose between the bag and the strap. It was impossible to give up one especially when I saw that they go together so well which I did not expect


----------



## bh4me

shalomjude said:


> Looks great....such a fun piece


Thank you! Being such a casual person, this is a super fun everyday bag for me.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going out with my mews


----------



## Vancang

Running errands with speedy V...


----------



## FancyPants77

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out with my mews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525555
> View attachment 3525557



Looks perfect with that outfit


----------



## SpeedyJC

at work 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## Sandra.AT

FancyPants77 said:


> Looks perfect with that outfit


Thank you [emoji38][emoji1]


----------



## Sandra.AT

SpeedyJC said:


> at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Great working place.[emoji3][emoji38].it fits to the motto of your bag around the world tour


----------



## love2learn

Emp Infini Speedy 25 with me at lunch yesterday[emoji173]️. Had went into LV before lunch and was given the cute catalog.


----------



## forever.elise

Today was a good day[emoji41]


----------



## SpeedyJC

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3526047
> 
> View attachment 3526048
> 
> Today was a good day[emoji41]



Love the fresh speedy 25!


----------



## forever.elise

SpeedyJC said:


> Love the fresh speedy 25!



Thanks girl, it's two months old! I love when it's light too, all stages of patina are lovely [emoji4].


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3526047
> 
> View attachment 3526048
> 
> Today was a good day[emoji41]



Beautiful speedy -- how are you dear Elise?   Congrats on your beautiful necklace -- yeah for Tiffany goodies


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful speedy -- how are you dear Elise?   Congrats on your beautiful necklace -- yeah for Tiffany goodies



Hi my dear friend, thank you![emoji173]️[emoji8] I started a new job so I have been very busy, but trying to take some moments for TPF. How are you????


----------



## forever.elise

SpeedyJC said:


> at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Omg I'm OBSESSED with your bag!!!! It's so you[emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## forever.elise

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out with my mews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525555
> View attachment 3525557



Looks great on you, esp. with your coat!


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> Hi my dear friend, thank you![emoji173]️[emoji8] I started a new job so I have been very busy, but trying to take some moments for TPF. How are you????



Doing well . Congrats on your new job!  Fantastic news!  What an exciting year.  It's always good to see you stop by.  Till next time .


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Doing well . Congrats on your new job!  Fantastic news!  What an exciting year.  It's always good to see you stop by.  Till next time .



I saw your Balenciaga[emoji7] So hot!


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> I saw your Balenciaga[emoji7] So hot!



Thanks Elise


----------



## catsinthebag

SpeedyJC said:


> at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Love the bag, and the stuff on your desk. Being normal is boring, indeed!


----------



## catsinthebag

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3526047
> 
> View attachment 3526048
> 
> Today was a good day[emoji41]



Congrats on the necklace! I love the Atlas collection.


----------



## paula3boys

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3526047
> 
> View attachment 3526048
> 
> Today was a good day[emoji41]



I'd never eat that cookie! So pretty


----------



## PurseOnFleek

More of a reveal pic but they were in action today!


----------



## cherrifoam

Empreinte artsy out for a spin this week  it's been awhile since I've switched my bag!


----------



## Aliluvlv

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3526047
> 
> View attachment 3526048
> 
> Today was a good day[emoji41]


All three are gorgeous! Speedy, Tiffany, and Burberry! [emoji1] Congratulations on the new job!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Pochette Metis  almost 1.5 years old and im still in love.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

cherrifoam said:


> Empreinte artsy out for a spin this week  it's been awhile since I've switched my bag!


Beautiful. I broke out my noir empreinte artsy this week, too. It had been sitting on the shelves u loved for far too lomg.


----------



## gordita

ForeverElise, I like your style!


----------



## MJDaisy

Took my Mews out on a date with me and DH! A premovie drink before we saw fantastic beasts and where to find them!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Took out the twinset, it snowed today!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sandra.AT said:


> Great working place.[emoji3][emoji38].it fits to the motto of your bag around the world tour



Thank you! It was so funny when I put the bag on my desk because that's when I realized how everything went together. 



forever.elise said:


> Omg I'm OBSESSED with your bag!!!! It's so you[emoji7][emoji8]



Thank you! I almost missed out on this collection im happy I was able to get one.


----------



## nvie




----------



## amstevens714

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3526763
> 
> Took my Mews out on a date with me and DH! A premovie drink before we saw fantastic beasts and where to find them!



How was it? I'm out of the city now and am thinking Jordan's theatre for the seats or assembly square!


----------



## SpeedyJC

catsinthebag said:


> Love the bag, and the stuff on your desk. Being normal is boring, indeed!


Thank you! I pride myself on not being normal!


----------



## LuxMommy

My lovely Montaigne waiting as I work.


----------



## jszkat

Damier Ebene with pink outfit.


----------



## SpeedyJC

I know everyone is probably sick of seeing it by now but here is my WT heading out to work with me. That's my little kitty in the background.


----------



## Aliluvlv

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3526763
> 
> Took my Mews out on a date with me and DH! A premovie drink before we saw fantastic beasts and where to find them!


Great shot!  Can't wait to see that movie tomorrow! [emoji2]


----------



## Sandra.AT

forever.elise said:


> Looks great on you, esp. with your coat!


thank you so much


----------



## catsinthebag

SpeedyJC said:


> I know everyone is probably sick of seeing it by now but here is my WT heading out to work with me. That's my little kitty in the background.
> 
> View attachment 3527682



Not sick at all! As you can probably guess from my screen name, cats and bags are two of my favorite things!


----------



## forever.elise

catsinthebag said:


> Congrats on the necklace! I love the Atlas collection.





paula3boys said:


> I'd never eat that cookie! So pretty





Aliluvlv said:


> All three are gorgeous! Speedy, Tiffany, and Burberry! [emoji1] Congratulations on the new job!





gordita said:


> ForeverElise, I like your style!




Thank you, ladies!!! I thought about not eating the cookie because it was just too pretty, but after all...life is for the living! And the cookie was absolutely delicious [emoji57][emoji7][emoji847]


----------



## forever.elise

catsinthebag said:


> Not sick at all! As you can probably guess from my screen name, cats and bags are two of my favorite things!



I agree, could never get sick of it!!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

nvie said:


> View attachment 3527068



Love this pink [emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

PurseOnFleek said:


> More of a reveal pic but they were in action today!



Wow so fabulous!


----------



## hannahmary

Speedy go to the dentist and library.
Love it, it is snowing here and so happy with my DE still look perfect after getting a bit wet.


----------



## Cilifene

Another Speedy 25 Damier paired with beige leo.


----------



## fabuleux

Here are four of my Macassar buddies: my new Keepall 45, Davis tote, Christopher PM backpack, and Clarence messenger bag. Missing in action is my Mono Macassar Porte Document Voyage!


All this monogram canvas is a little bit overwhelming when you look at all these bags at once!


----------



## 19flowers

fabuleux said:


> Here are four of my Macassar buddies: my new Keepall 45, Davis tote, Christopher PM backpack, and Clarence messenger bag. Missing in action is my Mono Macassar Porte Document Voyage!



beautiful Macassar collection!


----------



## fabuleux

19flowers said:


> beautiful Macassar collection!


Thank you!


----------



## SpeedyJC

catsinthebag said:


> Not sick at all! As you can probably guess from my screen name, cats and bags are two of my favorite things!


Cats and purses are my two favorite things in life too!


----------



## Cilifene

SpeedyJC said:


> Cats and purses are my two favorite things in life too!



Some LV bags actually do come with a cat


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Cilifene said:


> Some LV bags actually do come with a cat
> 
> View attachment 3528754



LOL! Great pic!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## fyn72

fabuleux said:


> Here are four of my Macassar buddies: my new Keepall 45, Davis tote, Christopher PM backpack, and Clarence messenger bag. Missing in action is my Mono Macassar Porte Document Voyage!
> View attachment 3528636
> 
> All this monogram canvas is a little bit overwhelming when you look at all these bags at once!



Love this set [emoji173]️


----------



## catsinthebag

fabuleux said:


> Here are four of my Macassar buddies: my new Keepall 45, Davis tote, Christopher PM backpack, and Clarence messenger bag. Missing in action is my Mono Macassar Porte Document Voyage!
> View attachment 3528636
> 
> All this monogram canvas is a little bit overwhelming when you look at all these bags at once!



The monogram with black trim is so elegant. Congrats on this whole set.


----------



## eal76

I took my Montana to work today; I can't believe I was doubting my love for her! She's been sitting in my closet all summer and fall; I had almost forgotten that she is the perfect winter bag. I have the optional strap but opted for handheld today:


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Toiletry pouch 19. Perfect size for my bags. Fits way more than pictured but is still compact. Added a bandeau for fun.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Toiletry pouch 19. Perfect size for my bags. Fits way more than pictured but is still compact. Added a bandeau for fun.
> 
> View attachment 3528820



Hi!

Simply beautiful! Pure awesomeness especially with the added bandeau! - Great pic!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Simply beautiful! Pure awesomeness especially with the added bandeau! - Great pic!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Thank you, Oliver!!!


----------



## balen.girl

fabuleux said:


> Here are four of my Macassar buddies: my new Keepall 45, Davis tote, Christopher PM backpack, and Clarence messenger bag. Missing in action is my Mono Macassar Porte Document Voyage!
> View attachment 3528636
> 
> All this monogram canvas is a little bit overwhelming when you look at all these bags at once!



I super love your backpack.. Great collection..


----------



## JinxCat

Going out to celebrate my birthday!


----------



## fabuleux

balen.girl said:


> I super love your backpack.. Great collection..


Thank you! I can't express how much I love the Christopher PM backpack. It's an amazing bag and I use it more than any of my other bags. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Pickle123

JinxCat said:


> View attachment 3528909
> 
> Going out to celebrate my birthday!


Happy Birthday! Beautiful bag.


----------



## JinxCat

Pickle123 said:


> Happy Birthday! Beautiful bag.



Thank you! I wanted an alternative to the Neverfull and thought by getting this bag, I wouldn't want the NF. But now I've decided to get the NF in DE.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Cilifene said:


> Some LV bags actually do come with a cat
> 
> View attachment 3528754



What a cute cat. My kitty tries to get into my bags all the time, she also has a serious shoe addiction. If I leave out a shoe even for 5 minutes I will find her laying on top of it looking at me like "this is my shoe now human".


----------



## Cilifene

fabuleux said:


> Here are four of my Macassar buddies: my new Keepall 45, Davis tote, Christopher PM backpack, and Clarence messenger bag. Missing in action is my Mono Macassar Porte Document Voyage!
> View attachment 3528636
> 
> All this monogram canvas is a little bit overwhelming when you look at all these bags at once!



Wow,,, 



the_black_tie_diyer said:


> LOL! Great pic!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Thanks Oliver.. 


SpeedyJC said:


> What a cute cat. My kitty tries to get into my bags all the time, she also has a serious shoe addiction. If I leave out a shoe even for 5 minutes I will find her laying on top of it looking at me like "this is my shoe now human".


Thank you! He he, me cats are never alone with my bags and shoes ...


----------



## atelierforward

bh4me said:


> Running errands today with lv race collection Alma bb and strap
> View attachment 3524694


LOVE this!! Such a fun piece and a head turner. Congrats on finding this rare cutie!!


----------



## shalomnurse




----------



## Coffee911

Waiting for my son with me while he's in speech[emoji173]️


----------



## Edsmd2

Metis Pochette at my other job while waiting fir my students to come in


----------



## Dmurphy1

fabuleux said:


> Here are four of my Macassar buddies: my new Keepall 45, Davis tote, Christopher PM backpack, and Clarence messenger bag. Missing in action is my Mono Macassar Porte Document Voyage!
> View attachment 3528636
> 
> All this monogram canvas is a little bit overwhelming when you look at all these bags at once!


Macassar is my favorite !!!! Gorgeous collection  !!!


----------



## neloi2006

Had some sun today and I've been missing some damier azur in my life. Love her so much!


----------



## neloi2006

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Toiletry pouch 19. Perfect size for my bags. Fits way more than pictured but is still compact. Added a bandeau for fun.
> 
> View attachment 3528820



What a pretty sight!


----------



## kkfiregirl

neloi2006 said:


> Had some sun today and I've been missing some damier azur in my life. Love her so much!



You look good! I love the espadrilles [emoji7]


----------



## kkfiregirl

JinxCat said:


> View attachment 3528909
> 
> Going out to celebrate my birthday!



Happy birthday!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

shalomnurse said:


> View attachment 3529439
> View attachment 3529440


Very nice!!


----------



## neloi2006

kkfiregirl said:


> You look good! I love the espadrilles [emoji7]



Oh thank you my dear!


----------



## susiana

Taking speedy mon mono 30 for yoga [emoji4]


----------



## jszkat

Damier Ebene with red today

New Samorga purse organizer speedy 30 size colour red:


----------



## kkfiregirl

neloi2006 said:


> Oh thank you my dear!



You're welcome! [emoji4]


----------



## neloi2006

susiana said:


> Taking speedy mon mono 30 for yoga [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530078
> View attachment 3530079



The trench coat and speedy combo is so classy


----------



## susiana

neloi2006 said:


> The trench coat and speedy combo is so classy


Thank you neloi2006 [emoji4]


----------



## p.l.c.r.

After work dinner Need to get some charms for her


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> Here are four of my Macassar buddies: my new Keepall 45, Davis tote, Christopher PM backpack, and Clarence messenger bag. Missing in action is my Mono Macassar Porte Document Voyage!
> View attachment 3528636
> 
> All this monogram canvas is a little bit overwhelming when you look at all these bags at once! [emoji38]


Beautiful collection!  I like how the canvas color varies a bit depending on the piece (maybe it's the lighting,  but it looks really cool) .


----------



## Aliluvlv

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Toiletry pouch 19. Perfect size for my bags. Fits way more than pictured but is still compact. Added a bandeau for fun.
> 
> View attachment 3528820


Great shot! Could be a magazine ad! [emoji3]


----------



## Real Authentication

Love it!!! Beautiful color


----------



## luvspurses

frivofrugalista said:


> Yes[emoji4]


thanks, fuchsia is a color i've been considering but it looks different in every photo to me. yours is so pretty : )


----------



## Designervintage

Going out for some drinks with friends, taking my new to me pochette in multicolore noir with me for the very first time! With 'matching' multicolor necklace, so in love with the black and pop of color combo [emoji7][emoji7]
Thank you so much @lovlouisvuitton for authenticating!!


----------



## shalomnurse

Out and about on Black Friday.


----------



## myst8

jszkat said:


> Damier Ebene with red today
> 
> New Samorga purse organizer speedy 30 size colour red:
> View attachment 3530085
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530086
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530087


Beautiful!


----------



## cwool

Black Friday break after our Target run


----------



## balen.girl

With my new delightful..


----------



## aesthetikwelten

Miss St. Germain...


----------



## LuckyBitch

You and the bag look great. The bag goes so well with the color of your dress.


----------



## aesthetikwelten

LuckyBitch said:


> You and the bag look great. The bag goes so well with the color of your dress.



Thank you!  I love black in combination with red!


----------



## iamthecutest

balen.girl said:


> With my new delightful..
> View attachment 3531488


Love it, is this the pm?  Considering it in lieu of the Neverfull


----------



## l.ch.

aesthetikwelten said:


> Miss St. Germain...


This is a droolworthy bag


----------



## LuxMommy

Headed out to dinner with some of my old colleagues, trying to decide which of these beauties to bring with me...


----------



## SpeedyJC

shalomnurse said:


> Out and about on Black Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530855


I love this bag! It's so darn classy!


----------



## kkfiregirl

LuxMommy said:


> Headed out to dinner with some of my old colleagues, trying to decide which of these beauties to bring with me...



The pink cluny gets my vote [emoji108]


----------



## kkfiregirl

iamthecutest said:


> Love it, is this the pm?  Considering it in lieu of the Neverfull



Looks like the MM size to me.


----------



## myluvofbags

LuxMommy said:


> Headed out to dinner with some of my old colleagues, trying to decide which of these beauties to bring with me...


Wow what a hard choice, the first looks amazing and brings out the lovely shades of your blouse, yet the second looks quite classy and goes so well with your boots. Either way can't go wrong [emoji4]


----------



## Gumiholv

Hello, i just have a question, i just bought this speedy earlier today, when i came home i noticed the red stitch near the piping is it normal?


----------



## southernbelle82

Here's a family pic, the speedy is mine and the other two belong to my cousin and aunt. Sitting pretty! [emoji4]


----------



## LuxMommy

kkfiregirl said:


> The pink cluny gets my vote [emoji108]


It's the one I ended up with .


----------



## LuxMommy

myluvofbags said:


> Wow what a hard choice, the first looks amazing and brings out the lovely shades of your blouse, yet the second looks quite classy and goes so well with your boots. Either way can't go wrong [emoji4]


Thanks so much . I ended up choosing the Cluny this time .


----------



## balen.girl

iamthecutest said:


> Love it, is this the pm?  Considering it in lieu of the Neverfull



Mine is MM size..


----------



## kkfiregirl

LuxMommy said:


> It's the one I ended up with .



Yay! It complemented the outfit quite well. You looked fab [emoji6]


----------



## l.ch.

myluvofbags said:


> Wow what a hard choice, the first looks amazing and brings out the lovely shades of your blouse, yet the second looks quite classy and goes so well with your boots. Either way can't go wrong [emoji4]


I second this! Which did you end up bringing with you?


----------



## LuxMommy

kkfiregirl said:


> Yay! It complemented the outfit quite well. You looked fab [emoji6]


Thank you very much for your kind words . I must admit the bag made me feel like a million dollars.


----------



## LuxMommy

l.ch. said:


> I second this! Which did you end up bringing with you?


Thank you! I chose the Cluny .


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Bosphor Backpack at the Zoo


----------



## kristine Basco

I love all 3 so much I have such a hard time deciding which one to wear


----------



## LuxMommy

kristine Basco said:


> View attachment 3533949
> 
> 
> I love all 3 so much I have such a hard time deciding which one to wear


I know the feeling! I find that a 2-day rotation works well and allows me to use all my bags while not being too overwhelming in terms of the frequency of switching . Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## kristine Basco

LuxMommy said:


> I know the feeling! I find that a 2-day rotation works well and allows me to use all my bags while not being too overwhelming in terms of the frequency of switching . Congrats and enjoy!



I will definitely take you up on the suggestion


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my Speedy 25 out today. I enjoy using it in the cool months.


----------



## lv4ever$

aesthetikwelten said:


> Miss St. Germain...


Stunning color!


----------



## lv4ever$

Gumiholv said:


> Hello, i just have a question, i just bought this speedy earlier today, when i came home i noticed the red stitch near the piping is it normal?


It's not normal.  You should contact your SA right away.  If you live near the store, head back in.  If not, send pictures today.


----------



## lv4ever$

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Speedy 25 out today. I enjoy using it in the cool months.


I love that charm.  It really dresses up your Speedy!


----------



## the.bagaholic

I I started to appreciate multicolor noir bag! It looks good with anything!


----------



## hannahmary

the.bagaholic said:


> View attachment 3534992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I I started to appreciate multicolor noir bag! It looks good with anything!


I love multicolor noir bag, looking for one but not find it yet. Pretty pict!


----------



## taniherd

the.bagaholic said:


> View attachment 3534992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I I started to appreciate multicolor noir bag! It looks good with anything!



I like your blue nail color [emoji4]


----------



## fyn72

Out with  NF with RB


----------



## fabuleux

Today I m using this fabulous guy!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

fabuleux said:


> Today I m using this fabulous guy!
> View attachment 3536120



Wau!!!! Bravo!


----------



## Pickle123

fabuleux said:


> Today I m using this fabulous guy!
> View attachment 3536120


I LOVE this. What year is it from?


----------



## fabuleux

Pickle123 said:


> I LOVE this. What year is it from?


It's from the 2014 FW show!


----------



## Dmurphy1

fabuleux said:


> Today I m using this fabulous guy!
> View attachment 3536120


Oh this is gorgeous !!!


----------



## Iamminda

fabuleux said:


> Today I m using this fabulous guy!
> View attachment 3536120



A fabulous guy carrying a fabulous guy


----------



## fabuleux

Iamminda said:


> A fabulous guy carrying a fabulous guy


haha


----------



## unhly_msqurade

fabuleux said:


> Today I m using this fabulous guy!
> View attachment 3536120


This is gorgeous!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Had way too much fun last night with SC


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Had way too much fun last night with SC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536881



Oh my goodness, your beautiful bag in front of that lovely window display.  Hope you had fun (shopping?) and are enjoying the start of this holiday season.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Oh my goodness, your beautiful bag in front of that lovely window display.  Hope you had fun (shopping?) and are enjoying the start of this holiday season.



Thank you, luckily I didn't buy anything even though I wanted the raisin speedy!
Hope you have a wonderful holiday as well[emoji4][emoji170]


----------



## Purseloco

frivofrugalista said:


> Had way too much fun last night with SC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536881


WOW GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Purseloco said:


> WOW GORGEOUS!!!



Thank you[emoji170]


----------



## 19flowers

frivofrugalista said:


> Had way too much fun last night with SC


love your beautiful SC!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

19flowers said:


> love your beautiful SC!!



Thank you, love yours too! It's the [emoji378]!


----------



## kkfiregirl

frivofrugalista said:


> Had way too much fun last night with SC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536881



Haha! How many bottles of champagne do you have inside?[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## frivofrugalista

kkfiregirl said:


> Haha! How many bottles of champagne do you have inside?[emoji6][emoji6]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I plead the 5th[emoji23]


----------



## kkfiregirl

fabuleux said:


> Today I m using this fabulous guy!
> View attachment 3536120



He's a cutie!


----------



## kkfiregirl

frivofrugalista said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I plead the 5th[emoji23]



[emoji6][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Designervintage

the.bagaholic said:


> View attachment 3534992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I I started to appreciate multicolor noir bag! It looks good with anything!



Looks amazing on you!


----------



## missphilippa

My very first LV - Speedy B 30! I'm taking her to work today. I'm excited.


----------



## love2learn

fyn72 said:


> Out with  NF with RB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535622


Looks great with your shorts!  Your starting your summer and we're starting our winter


----------



## love2learn

fabuleux said:


> Today I m using this fabulous guy!
> View attachment 3536120


Very nice.  Such a unique and classy piece.  Does it stay upright or will the top fold over when sitting?


----------



## love2learn

frivofrugalista said:


> Had way too much fun last night with SC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536881


Love seeing this beauty!


----------



## love2learn

missphilippa said:


> View attachment 3537287
> 
> 
> My very first LV - Speedy B 30! I'm taking her to work today. I'm excited.


Great piece to start your collection!


----------



## frivofrugalista

love2learn said:


> Love seeing this beauty!



[emoji4] thank you!


----------



## fabuleux

love2learn said:


> Very nice.  Such a unique and classy piece.  Does it stay upright or will the top fold over when sitting?


It's actually a tote that converts into a messenger bag when it folds over.


----------



## FancyPants77

missphilippa said:


> View attachment 3537287
> 
> 
> My very first LV - Speedy B 30! I'm taking her to work today. I'm excited.



She's a beauty! Congrats


----------



## Kitty Magenta

My baby's first holiday party! I usually take a smaller bag but I had to go straight after work but I'm glad I got to take my DE NF GM with me tonight! Her first party! We had a blast and too much to drink! haha


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going to the cinema to watch underworld 5 with my alma bb amarante


----------



## LuxMommy

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to the cinema to watch underworld 5 with my alma bb amarante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537872


Ok, I have to say this: you look HOT!!!


----------



## LuxMommy

Getting creative with my Speedy today - wearing the strap as a belt!


----------



## fyn72

love2learn said:


> Looks great with your shorts!  Your starting your summer and we're starting our winter



Thanks! It's sooo hot here in Australia! [emoji27]


----------



## fyn72

LuxMommy said:


> Getting creative with my Speedy today - wearing the strap as a belt!



Very creative! Looks great!


----------



## Real Authentication

My new favorite purchase! Business card holder[emoji179]


----------



## Sandra.AT

LuxMommy said:


> Ok, I have to say this: you look HOT!!!


Thank you so much [emoji8] [emoji2] [emoji1]


----------



## Sandra.AT

LuxMommy said:


> Getting creative with my Speedy today - wearing the strap as a belt!


That is a great idea it lookes beautiful and fits perfectly


----------



## LuxMommy

Sandra.AT said:


> That is a great idea it lookes beautiful and fits perfectly


Thanks Sandra!


----------



## LuxMommy

fyn72 said:


> Very creative! Looks great!


Thanks fyn!


----------



## LisaTr

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to the cinema to watch underworld 5 with my alma bb amarante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537872


Looks good! 
How tall are you? I'am hesitating to buy my first Alma BB because i think that the strap is maybe to long-short for me to wear it on my shoulder


----------



## Sandra.AT

LisaTr said:


> Looks good!
> How tall are you? I'am hesitating to buy my first Alma BB because i think that the strap is maybe to long-short for me to wear it on my shoulder


Thank you..I'm 170 cm and it depends on my outfit if I wear it crossbody or on the shoulder but I think it fits also on the shoulder as it is a small bag and I love it so much..it was totally worth it


----------



## bakeacookie

Speedy 20 at last night's dinner


----------



## frivofrugalista

bakeacookie said:


> Speedy 20 at last night's dinner
> 
> View attachment 3538685



Gorgeous![emoji170][emoji378][emoji170][emoji378]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Out shopping with WT NF...


----------



## bakeacookie

frivofrugalista said:


> Gorgeous![emoji170][emoji378][emoji170][emoji378]



Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## new_to_lv

My limited edition Saumur from 2012, leo stole and limited edition mini pochette [emoji162][emoji295]️[emoji173]️


----------



## amstevens714

LuxMommy said:


> Getting creative with my Speedy today - wearing the strap as a belt!



Haha - this is brilliant! Hooks in the back?


----------



## amstevens714

bakeacookie said:


> Speedy 20 at last night's dinner
> 
> View attachment 3538685



Absolutely gorgeous!



new_to_lv said:


> My limited edition Saumur from 2012, leo stole and limited edition mini pochette [emoji162][emoji295]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3539332
> 
> View attachment 3539333



Love this combo!


----------



## LuxMommy

amstevens714 said:


> Haha - this is brilliant! Hooks in the back?


Thanks ! Yes, and it actually looked pretty cool also with them in the front, for variety .


----------



## Morenita21

new_to_lv said:


> My limited edition Saumur from 2012, leo stole and limited edition mini pochette [emoji162][emoji295]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3539332
> 
> View attachment 3539333



I absolutely love, love, love this bag!!!!


----------



## BunnyLady4

missphilippa said:


> View attachment 3537287
> 
> 
> My very first LV - Speedy B 30! I'm taking her to work today. I'm excited.



PERFECT first LV!


----------



## Designervintage

Cabas mezzo at work [emoji7]


----------



## lvmhgirl

Palm Springs PM on our balcony at the Grand Californian overlooking Disney's CA Adventure °o°




[emoji173]️


----------



## kcoach

I took a chance and put a little Apple conditioner on my speedy last night - she looks more beautiful and the conditioner seems to have highlighted the embossing and didn't flatten it out or plump it up. I love this bag so much!


----------



## JamieGrayson

kcoach said:


> I took a chance and put a little Apple conditioner on my speedy last night - she looks more beautiful and the conditioner seems to have highlighted the embossing and didn't flatten it out or plump it up. I love this bag so much!


It really worked!  looks great!


----------



## kcoach

JamieGrayson said:


> It really worked!  looks great!


Thank you!


----------



## viewwing

kcoach said:


> I took a chance and put a little Apple conditioner on my speedy last night - she looks more beautiful and the conditioner seems to have highlighted the embossing and didn't flatten it out or plump it up. I love this bag so much!


I've used Apple conditioner on my Balenciaga bags and they all faded terribly over time...  not instantly. hope this won't happen with the LV leather.


----------



## kcoach

viewwing said:


> I've used Apple conditioner on my Balenciaga bags and they all faded terribly...  hope this won't happen with the LV leather.


I hope not too! I've used Apple on Chloe bags, Coach bags, etc and never had an issue with fading.


----------



## viewwing

kcoach said:


> I hope not too! I've used Apple on Chloe bags, Coach bags, etc and never had an issue with fading.


I was so scared I threw the Apple products all out and swore never to go near it again...  lesson learnt.


----------



## kcoach

viewwing said:


> I was so scared I threw the Apple products all out and swore never to go near it again...  lesson learnt.


I don't blame you! Wonder if you somehow got a bad bottle of it or if it's bad for Bal leather? I've never heard of it doing that to a bag! So sorry that happened.


----------



## lasartorialista

So call me insane. In 2010 I bought a neverfull mm and loved it to death. I sold it in 2014 (at a profit) because I was tired of seeing everyone around town with one. I replaced it with a Goyard St Louis, but still missed the weight and greater substance and structure of the Neverfull. Well on a trip to Europe, I went ahead and re-bought it and have been loving it along with the pochette (my 2010 version didn't have one) ever since!  I think I got it at even cheaper than I did in 2010, after the vat refund!  Long live the neverfull!


----------



## Sandra.AT

lasartorialista said:


> So call me insane. In 2010 I bought a neverfull mm and loved it to death. I sold it in 2014 (at a profit) because I was tired of seeing everyone around town with one. I replaced it with a Goyard St Louis, but still missed the weight and greater substance and structure of the Neverfull. Well on a trip to Europe, I went ahead and re-bought it and have been loving it along with the pochette (my 2010 version didn't have one) ever since!  I think I got it at even cheaper than I did in 2010, after the vat refund!  Long live the neverfull!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541459
> View attachment 3541460


It looks great on you..I love the whole outfit with it [emoji38] congratulations


----------



## LuckyBitch

The neverfull mm always looks so classy. It looks great on you (also love your outfit).


----------



## victoria427

lasartorialista said:


> So call me insane. In 2010 I bought a neverfull mm and loved it to death. I sold it in 2014 (at a profit) because I was tired of seeing everyone around town with one. I replaced it with a Goyard St Louis, but still missed the weight and greater substance and structure of the Neverfull. Well on a trip to Europe, I went ahead and re-bought it and have been loving it along with the pochette (my 2010 version didn't have one) ever since!  I think I got it at even cheaper than I did in 2010, after the vat refund!  Long live the neverfull!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541459
> View attachment 3541460


I have such a hard time wanting to get a never full because of EVERYONE having one! Don't feel crazy though, I don't know how many times I've purchased bags, sold them thinking I don't want them anymore then buy it again. I did that with my white MC Speedy   Enjoy your never full


----------



## victoria427

Designervintage said:


> Cabas mezzo at work [emoji7]
> View attachment 3540101


I LOVE my Mezzo! It's great for traveling


----------



## victoria427

missphilippa said:


> View attachment 3537287
> 
> 
> My very first LV - Speedy B 30! I'm taking her to work today. I'm excited.


BEAUTIFUL! I am trying to sell my Speedy 35 in Damier Ebene to get the 35 in the Speedy Ban. Do you like the 30 size better then the 35? Xo


----------



## LVorDie

Classy_Sam said:


> View attachment 3515361
> 
> 
> Flandrin and epi storm scarf at work today



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Purseloco

You look very classy!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD




----------



## shaezie

With my little favourite at a Christmas Charity event.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

shaezie said:


> With my little favourite at a Christmas Charity event.



Absolutely adorable! [emoji3]


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I'm not much on pictures of myself but my husband took this today in the parking lot. I love how classic the Neverfull looks!


----------



## angelwings_hk

Brea with me today. [emoji3]


----------



## pink_macaron

My beautiful travel companion ❤


----------



## ASL4Allie

I used my Pochette old model for tonight's work Christmas party. The dress my mom made when she herself was 15. I never had the guts to wear it til now that I'm in my thirties.


----------



## Yuki85

angelwings_hk said:


> View attachment 3543446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brea with me today. [emoji3]


Is that a note book or that book by Jane Austen. Love it!!!!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

ASL4Allie said:


> I used my Pochette old model for tonight's work Christmas party. The dress my mom made when she herself was 15. I never had the guts to wear it til now that I'm in my thirties.
> View attachment 3543596


That is so awesome that your mom made that dress! You look gorgeous!


----------



## Aliluvlv

ASL4Allie said:


> I used my Pochette old model for tonight's work Christmas party. The dress my mom made when she herself was 15. I never had the guts to wear it til now that I'm in my thirties.
> View attachment 3543596


Beautiful! What a fantastic picture [emoji1]


----------



## Maxie25

jszkat said:


> Damier Ebene with red today
> 
> New Samorga purse organizer speedy 30 size colour red:
> 
> Hi, so gorgeous!  Are you carrying the MM or GM Neverfull?  Just wondering as I have the MM and was curious about the organizer that you have. Thanks!


----------



## kbell

Last nights Christmas Party... I think Turenne has a drinking problem... lol.


----------



## jszkat

Maxie25 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Maxie25, yes I have the MM size. Samorga produces organizers especially for Neverfull MM as well. However, I read many comments and they recommended the organizer for Speedy 30 size, because it is less tall and easier to get into the pocket and pochette.


----------



## jszkat

Speedy B25 with pink denim scharf. I also like MK fur bag charms and MK boots.


----------



## Maxie25

Thank you  jszkat for replying!  Very helpful information!


----------



## Dmurphy1

ASL4Allie said:


> I used my Pochette old model for tonight's work Christmas party. The dress my mom made when she herself was 15. I never had the guts to wear it til now that I'm in my thirties.
> View attachment 3543596


You look gorgeous !!! Bag, dress, everything !!!


----------



## LuxMommy

kbell said:


> View attachment 3543838
> 
> 
> Last nights Christmas Party... I think Turenne has a drinking problem... lol.


Lol! May I ask if this is the PM size? Contemplating it...


----------



## kbell

LuxMommy said:


> Lol! May I ask if this is the PM size? Contemplating it...


Yes it is the PM size - such an easy bag to carry, I love it!


----------



## mnl

Traveling with WT speedy and GM NF


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

My sweet treat from DH photobombing my empreinte Artsy in Noir.


----------



## angelwings_hk

Yuki85 said:


> Is that a note book or that book by Jane Austen. Love it!!!!



Its a Kate Spade Kindle cover. My husband thought I've been reading Pride and Prejudice for years! [emoji23]


----------



## LuxMommy

kbell said:


> Yes it is the PM size - such an easy bag to carry, I love it!


Thanks so much for your reply - must go see it at the store.


----------



## LuxMommy

Going to a family event where I need to be handsfree with my kiddos and after that drinks with my girlfriends - my Favourite MM is the perfect companion today . Sorry about the mess in the background.


----------



## jszkat

First time partying for this little cutie: Alma BB Vernis Amarante.


----------



## bakeacookie

Went shopping at the event yesterday with my Speedy 20


----------



## luvprada

aesthetikwelten said:


> Miss St. Germain...



Love this- amazing color!


----------



## luvprada

ASL4Allie said:


> I used my Pochette old model for tonight's work Christmas party. The dress my mom made when she herself was 15. I never had the guts to wear it til now that I'm in my thirties.
> View attachment 3543596



You look stunning!


----------



## luvprada

bakeacookie said:


> Went shopping at the event yesterday with my Speedy 20
> 
> View attachment 3544698



It's adorable. How much does it hold?


----------



## NeLVoe

Me and my Holy Grail (white Watercolor Speedy) last spring


----------



## kbell

On our way out to a friends casual Christmas party with Eva   Jeesh really need to do my nails!


----------



## hannahmary

jszkat said:


> First time partying for this little cutie: Alma BB Vernis Amarante.
> 
> View attachment 3544694



You look so elegant!  I really like this style.


----------



## jszkat

hannahmary said:


> You look so elegant!  I really like this style.



Thanks, Hannahmary. I went to a Xmas Dinner Dance Party.


----------



## won




----------



## bakeacookie

luvprada said:


> It's adorable. How much does it hold?



It holds a bit! Mini Pochette, ZCP, card case, chanel card case, back up battery (the size of an iPhone 6) and keys.


----------



## Coffee911

LuxMommy said:


> Going to a family event where I need to be handsfree with my kiddos and after that drinks with my girlfriends - my Favourite MM is the perfect companion today . Sorry about the mess in the background.



May I please ask you how tall are you? I'm looking at the favourite as my next purchase but am between the pm and mm. Unfortunately my nearest boutique is 2+ hours away so it will most likely be an online purchase.


----------



## Arlene619

Finally took my alma bb out, it's been a while since I used her. [emoji173]


----------



## aesthetikwelten

luvprada said:


> Love this- amazing color!



Thanks, love it too


----------



## LuxMommy

Coffee911 said:


> May I please ask you how tall are you? I'm looking at the favourite as my next purchase but am between the pm and mm. Unfortunately my nearest boutique is 2+ hours away so it will most likely be an online purchase.


Sure, I'm not very tall, just 162 cm. The MM size is great, I can fit all my essentials, so I can really recommend it. For me, the PM would be too small.


----------



## Yuki85

First time out [emoji51]


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Yuki85 said:


> First time out [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3545374



That Gingerbread-Man phone case is great 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Dmurphy1

Yuki85 said:


> First time out [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3545374


Beautiful bag, looks great on you !!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yuki85 said:


> First time out [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3545374


So beautiful.. I've never considered the pochette metis but this version is sooo beautiful and it looks so good on you


----------



## Yuki85

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> That Gingerbread-Man phone case is great
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Many thanks!! Now is the gingerbread man season [emoji12]



Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful bag, looks great on you !!!



Many thanks!!! 



Sandra.AT said:


> So beautiful.. I've never considered the pochette metis but this version is sooo beautiful and it looks so good on you



It is a great bag!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Yuki85 said:


> First time out [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3545374


Wow! Love it and the phone case is fantastic too! I totally did a double take on that [emoji1]


----------



## LuvBlueD

Took a photo of my Pochette Felicie while waiting for our foods to be served


----------



## j19

Yuki85 said:


> First time out [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3545374


Love this! If you don't mind me asking, where did you buy your phone case? It is so cute!


----------



## Yuki85

j19 said:


> Love this! If you don't mind me asking, where did you buy your phone case? It is so cute!



I bought my case online!! Aliexpress!!


----------



## hedonista

Yuki85 said:


> First time out [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3545374



I didn't know they made a reverse monogram version of the metis! I'm not fond of it on the backpack, but i LOVE it on your bag! [emoji7][emoji7] GORGEOUS!


----------



## j19

Yuki85 said:


> I bought my case online!! Aliexpress!!


Thank you!


----------



## clu13

Had them for 1.5 years - finally wore them today


----------



## LVorDie

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3545866
> 
> 
> Had them for 1.5 years - finally wore them today



In love with these!!!!!


----------



## Bagluvluv

Not a bag but warming myself by the fire place~~with my new arm candies~~^^

Still so in LoVe with them~~


----------



## Coffee911

LuxMommy said:


> Sure, I'm not very tall, just 162 cm. The MM size is great, I can fit all my essentials, so I can really recommend it. For me, the PM would be too small.



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Long layover calls for a photo session...


----------



## litchi

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3545866
> 
> 
> Had them for 1.5 years - finally wore them today


Pretty!!  I wanted those but I took too long to decide. It's great that infrarouge canvas is back.


----------



## LuxMommy

Pink overload at the office today . I'm even wearing some...


----------



## Iamminda

LuxMommy said:


> Pink overload at the office today . I'm even wearing some...


Beautiful RB!  One can never have enough pink


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3546242
> 
> Long layover calls for a photo session...


Hope you didn't have to wait too long.  I could use those cute boots today on this cold winter morning.  Have a great flight and trip.


----------



## LuxMommy

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful RB!  One can never have enough pink


Indeed, agreed!


----------



## biggu

a small xmas gift for my staff


----------



## pjhm

litchi said:


> Pretty!!  I wanted those but I took too long to decide. It's great that infrarouge canvas is back.


Are they comfortable in toe box and back of heels? In any event,  think they are cute.


----------



## Morenita21

biggu said:


> a small xmas gift for my staff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546647
> View attachment 3546648
> View attachment 3546649
> View attachment 3546650
> View attachment 3546651



Can I work for you? [emoji4]


----------



## fabuleux

Morenita21 said:


> Can I work for you? [emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

My bag of the week!


----------



## Sparklett22

On the embarcadero strolling..


----------



## luvspurses

Sparklett22 said:


> On the embarcadero strolling..


cutest pic ever!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Sparklett22 said:


> On the embarcadero strolling..


Sooo sweet and well dressed  I love this pink clothes .. I would dress my girl the same if I have one


----------



## Sparklett22

luvspurses said:


> cutest pic ever!


Thank you!


----------



## biggu

fabuleux said:


>


CV please


----------



## Sandra.AT

I think I need to sell my mews as I don't really use her so often as I carry more my other smaller bags hmm... although I love the look of it


----------



## Iamminda

Ms Diane hanging out in front of a "fishy" fountain!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Hope you didn't have to wait too long.  I could use those cute boots today on this cold winter morning.  Have a great flight and trip.



5 hour wait but it's worth the sunny destination. And yes my trusty Coach boots came in handy, thank you [emoji4]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Ms Diane hanging out in front of a "fishy" fountain!


Beautiful, a truly rare species [emoji6]!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Beautiful, a truly rare species [emoji6]!



Thanks so much.  5 hour wait?  Yikes!  But a sunny locale is so worth the trouble to escape this cold winter -- enjoy the sun, dear FF .


----------



## won

Love this cutie.


----------



## shalomjude

Iamminda said:


> Ms Diane hanging out in front of a "fishy" fountain!



beautiful bag


----------



## fyn72

Afternoon treat with Pallas BB at Mt Tambourine [emoji4]


----------



## MokeyLV

fyn72 said:


> Afternoon treat with Pallas BB at Mt Tambourine [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548828


Yummm...I want to go to there.


----------



## kkfiregirl

won said:


> Love this cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548743



You look great!!


----------



## Iamminda

shalomjude said:


> beautiful bag



Thanks -- means a lot coming from someone with an exquisite collection


----------



## DOVELV

won said:


> Love this cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548743


Very Cute!


----------



## DOVELV

fyn72 said:


> Afternoon treat with Pallas BB at Mt Tambourine [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548828


Fyn, you always have the best pics with the best food lol!


----------



## LVorDie

won said:


> Love this cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548743



Love your style!!!


----------



## LuxMommy

My obsession with pink is also starting to affect my poor Montaigne .


----------



## LuxMommy

fyn72 said:


> Afternoon treat with Pallas BB at Mt Tambourine [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548828


Not sure which one looks yummier -the bag or the pastries!


----------



## luvspurses

fyn72 said:


> Afternoon treat with Pallas BB at Mt Tambourine [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548828


is your pallas bb in poppy? so pretty!


----------



## fyn72

luvspurses said:


> is your pallas bb in poppy? so pretty!



Thank you! It's Rose Litchi [emoji4]


----------



## fyn72

Today at Southbank [emoji178]


----------



## fabuleux

fyn72 said:


> Today at Southbank [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549569
> View attachment 3549570


OMG I have that exact grey armchair in the background  - well this is the couch version and I have the chair.


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> Today at Southbank [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549569
> View attachment 3549570



I drool a little every time I see this RB beauty!  Just the prettiest pink bag ever.


----------



## portia86

My new birthday present from my lovely husband, on a very special birthday holiday in Dubai [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## LVorDie

portia86 said:


> My new birthday present from my lovely husband, on a very special birthday holiday in Dubai [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549947



Gorgeous bag, beautiful couple!


----------



## portia86

LVorDie said:


> Gorgeous bag, beautiful couple!



Aww thank you kindly [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## kkfiregirl

portia86 said:


> My new birthday present from my lovely husband, on a very special birthday holiday in Dubai [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549947



Happy birthday! My birthday was in December too [emoji4] btw Portia - I LOVE the skirt, the colour is gorgeous.


----------



## kkfiregirl

fabuleux said:


> OMG I have that exact grey armchair in the background  - well this is the couch version and I have the chair.



Where did you buy the chair?


----------



## kkfiregirl

fyn72 said:


> Today at Southbank [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549569
> View attachment 3549570



Your purse is beautiful! The hot stamping is [emoji108]


----------



## fabuleux

kkfiregirl said:


> Where did you buy the chair?


OMG it was years ago in Nice. If I remember correctly it's a Philippe Starck chair.


----------



## kkfiregirl

fabuleux said:


> OMG it was years ago in Nice. If I remember correctly it's a Philip Stark (spel?) chair.



Oh okay, I need to buy some new furniture & I know you have fabuleux taste [emoji6]


----------



## fabuleux

kkfiregirl said:


> Oh okay, I need to buy some new furniture & I know you have fabuleux taste [emoji6]


Here I found a picture:


----------



## LVorDie

fyn72 said:


> Today at Southbank [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549569
> View attachment 3549570



These pieces are Stunning together!!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

fabuleux said:


> Here I found a picture:
> View attachment 3549960



Looks comfortable. Thank you.


----------



## fabuleux

kkfiregirl said:


> Looks comfortable. Thank you.


Well it's molded plastic so it's not comfortable unless you add many many pillows! 
But it's a great chair to chill by the pool!


----------



## kkfiregirl

fabuleux said:


> Well it's molded plastic so it's not comfortable unless you add many many pillows!
> But it's a great chair to chill by the pool!



Oh. Booooo, I thought it was fabric. There's no pool to chill by [emoji20]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Ready for going out


----------



## luvspurses

fyn72 said:


> Thank you! It's Rose Litchi [emoji4]


thank you i thought it might be. such a pretty color. wish they still made it!


----------



## portia86

kkfiregirl said:


> Happy birthday! My birthday was in December too [emoji4] btw Portia - I LOVE the skirt, the colour is gorgeous.



Happy birthday month [emoji6] mine was the last day of Nov [emoji4][emoji4] just a bit late in uploading. 

Aww thank you [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Pickle123

kkfiregirl said:


> Oh okay, I need to buy some new furniture & I know you have fabuleux taste [emoji6]


If you're looking for furniture, have you thought about an Eames lounge chair and ottoman? I'm saving up for one, it is exquisite.


----------



## kkfiregirl

portia86 said:


> Happy birthday month [emoji6] mine was the last day of Nov [emoji4][emoji4] just a bit late in uploading.
> 
> Aww thank you [emoji8][emoji8]



Thank you, darling! Enjoy [emoji173]


----------



## Pickle123

portia86 said:


> My new birthday present from my lovely husband, on a very special birthday holiday in Dubai [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549947


Great looking couple and bag. Happy birthday to you!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Pickle123 said:


> If you're looking for furniture, have you thought about an Eames lounge chair and ottoman? I'm saving up for one, it is exquisite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550006



I have never seen it, but I am open to all suggestions! Thank you for sharing, it does like exquisite [emoji4]


----------



## Pickle123

KK, it's mid-century modern, if you like that era.


----------



## Trudysmom

Going out for lunch this week.


----------



## airkay

Designervintage said:


> Going out for some drinks with friends, taking my new to me pochette in multicolore noir with me for the very first time! With 'matching' multicolor necklace, so in love with the black and pop of color combo [emoji7][emoji7]
> Thank you so much @lovlouisvuitton for authenticating!!
> 
> View attachment 3530848



I use the favorite strap to do the same. Love the mc noir pochette in the cold months.


----------



## scndlslv

This is my first time using my World Tour Keepall and my Ikat Neverfull on my way to D.C. for a few days. Loving this bag.


----------



## FancyPants77

portia86 said:


> My new birthday present from my lovely husband, on a very special birthday holiday in Dubai [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549947



How sweet of him! Happy birthday! Looks great on you


----------



## susiana

Strolling around with speedy b mon mono 30


----------



## shalomjude

susiana said:


> Strolling around with speedy b mon mono 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550269
> View attachment 3550270



looks lovely ...hope you are doing well


----------



## susiana

Hi shalomjude, thank you so much.
I'm doing well my Dear...
Just busy with yoga ...
Hope you are doing good too !


----------



## Yuki85

Starting my three weeks holidays with a nice tea!!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going to the LV store with my mews to get my Christmas birthday


----------



## merekat703




----------



## forever.elise

Last night in NYC with my BFF, my Artsy, her Speedy...and Mariah Carey Christmas concert! 
Drinks first, dinner, then concert! Oh, and Tiffany's in between!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

forever.elise said:


> Last night in NYC with my BFF, my Artsy, her Speedy...and Mariah Carey Christmas concert!
> Drinks first, dinner, then concert! Oh, and Tiffany's in between!
> View attachment 3550546
> 
> View attachment 3550547
> 
> View attachment 3550549
> 
> View attachment 3550550
> 
> View attachment 3550551
> 
> View attachment 3550552



Hi!

Great pictures, sounds & looks like a perfect day! And congrats on the new Tiffany jewelry!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Iamminda

Great to see you E.  You look fabulous (as always dear ).  What a great night -- dinner with BFF, shopping at Tiffany's and M Carey!).   Glad you are enjoying your beautiful Artsy!   Happy Holidays!  



forever.elise said:


> Last night in NYC with my BFF, my Artsy, her Speedy...and Mariah Carey Christmas concert!
> Drinks first, dinner, then concert! Oh, and Tiffany's in between!
> View attachment 3550546
> 
> View attachment 3550547
> 
> View attachment 3550549
> 
> View attachment 3550550
> 
> View attachment 3550551
> 
> View attachment 3550552


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going out with my newest christmas purchase alma pm my curlies still hold their shape since yesterday


----------



## Pickle123

forever.elise said:


> Last night in NYC with my BFF, my Artsy, her Speedy...and Mariah Carey Christmas concert!
> Drinks first, dinner, then concert! Oh, and Tiffany's in between!
> View attachment 3550546
> 
> View attachment 3550547
> 
> View attachment 3550549
> 
> View attachment 3550550
> 
> View attachment 3550551
> 
> View attachment 3550552


OMG, what a great day you had! It's the experiences we share with loved ones that are most important.


----------



## portia86

Pickle123 said:


> Great looking couple and bag. Happy birthday to you!



Aww thank you lovely [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Aoifs

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out with my newest christmas purchase alma pm my curlies still hold their shape since yesterday
> View attachment 3550664


Is this todays purchase? Fab choice!

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sandra.AT

Aoifs said:


> Is this todays purchase? Fab choice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


Yes it is  thank you  [emoji1]


----------



## alexLVoer

Long time from posting in the LV thread (studies get ahed of me) My Alma PM Rouge Fauviste and my Keepall 45 B Ramages with me on my way to Clubbing in the City.  My 2 fav babies.


----------



## FancyPants77

forever.elise said:


> Last night in NYC with my BFF, my Artsy, her Speedy...and Mariah Carey Christmas concert!
> Drinks first, dinner, then concert! Oh, and Tiffany's in between!
> View attachment 3550546
> 
> View attachment 3550547
> 
> View attachment 3550549
> 
> View attachment 3550550
> 
> View attachment 3550551
> 
> View attachment 3550552



Beautiful ladies, and glad you had such a beautiful evening!


----------



## SakuraSakura




----------



## Venessa84

Waiting on breakfast with this little Alma


----------



## forever.elise

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Great pictures, sounds & looks like a perfect day! And congrats on the new Tiffany jewelry!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Thank you, Oliver!!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Iamminda said:


> Great to see you E.  You look fabulous (as always dear ).  What a great night -- dinner with BFF, shopping at Tiffany's and M Carey!).   Glad you are enjoying your beautiful Artsy!   Happy Holidays!


Happy Holidays to you, Lamminda!!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] And always, thank you for your kind words. [emoji173]️ 



Pickle123 said:


> OMG, what a great day you had! It's the experiences we share with loved ones that are most important.


You've got the right idea. We made lots of memories. We don't see each other enough, so when we do, we make sure to live it up[emoji847]



FancyPants77 said:


> Beautiful ladies, and glad you had such a beautiful evening!


Thank you, sweetheart!!![emoji173]️[emoji847][emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

My babies Christmas present!


----------



## Firebird!

Enjoying my World Tour NF and Monogram X-Ray Shawl at a Christmas Market in Cologne.  And no worry about mulled wine stains as the markets were all very well-frequented.


----------



## luv2bling

bakeacookie said:


> My bag of the week!
> 
> View attachment 3547205


Superb!!


----------



## luv2bling

portia86 said:


> My new birthday present from my lovely husband, on a very special birthday holiday in Dubai [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549947


Happy Birthday!   Great picture of you and hubby.   I have friends who just returned from Dubai, earlier they said the experience was 5 star.


----------



## luvspurses

Rami00 said:


> My babies Christmas present!


so adorable! he looks so soft. i just want to reach out and pet his head!


----------



## Rami00

luvspurses said:


> so adorable! he looks so soft. i just want to reach out and pet his head!


Thank you! Omg! Everyone says the same thing. He truly has the softest coat.. xx


----------



## Aliluvlv

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 3550491


Beautiful picture! [emoji1]


----------



## Aliluvlv

forever.elise said:


> Last night in NYC with my BFF, my Artsy, her Speedy...and Mariah Carey Christmas concert!
> Drinks first, dinner, then concert! Oh, and Tiffany's in between!
> View attachment 3550546
> 
> View attachment 3550547
> 
> View attachment 3550549
> 
> View attachment 3550550
> 
> View attachment 3550551
> 
> View attachment 3550552


Wow!  That's celebrating the holidays in style!  Thanks for those pics! I'm missing NYC at Christmas this year.  Happy holidays [emoji4]


----------



## eena1230

Went shopping with my Eva..


----------



## Baby_Girl

Empreinte Speedy 25 is joining me this Week


----------



## litchi

Coffee?


----------



## Yuki85

First time traveling with my Speedy B 30.


----------



## fabuleux

Yuki85 said:


> First time traveling with my Speedy B 30.
> 
> View attachment 3551933


Bon voyage!


----------



## Yuki85

fabuleux said:


> Bon voyage!



Merci!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yuki85 said:


> First time traveling with my Speedy B 30.
> 
> View attachment 3551933


Have a nice journey..where are you flying?


----------



## bakeacookie

Weekend's speedy 20



Work week's Alma PM


----------



## snibor

An oldie but a good one. This bag is no longer made. I tracked it down years ago and lv was kind enough to ship it to me from California.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to the LV store with my mews to get my Christmas birthday
> View attachment 3550427



Very chic. Your hair looks nice [emoji108]


----------



## kkfiregirl

forever.elise said:


> Last night in NYC with my BFF, my Artsy, her Speedy...and Mariah Carey Christmas concert!
> Drinks first, dinner, then concert! Oh, and Tiffany's in between!
> View attachment 3550546
> 
> View attachment 3550547
> 
> View attachment 3550549
> 
> View attachment 3550550
> 
> View attachment 3550551
> 
> View attachment 3550552



Looks like a lot of fun. You are beautiful, Elise!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Baby_Girl said:


> Empreinte Speedy 25 is joining me this Week



Wow, it's truly stunning.


----------



## j19

Late lunch + empreinte key pouch


----------



## j19

susiana said:


> Strolling around with speedy b mon mono 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550269
> View attachment 3550270


Love this!


----------



## rookie bag




----------



## merekat703




----------



## luv2run41

My rivington coming out for our first outing.


----------



## LVorDie

Pochette Metis Infrarouge matches my Nutcracker costume for my office party today![emoji63]‍♀️[emoji319]


----------



## luv2run41

You look so beautiful!! Have fun..


----------



## LVorDie

luv2run41 said:


> My rivington coming out for our first outing.
> View attachment 3552783
> View attachment 3552784
> View attachment 3552785



Gorgeous charm and stunning bag!!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

LVorDie said:


> Pochette Metis Infrarouge matches my Nutcracker costume for my office party today![emoji63]‍♀️[emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553016


You look gorgeous and I love your hair


----------



## Sonmi999

LVorDie said:


> Pochette Metis Infrarouge matches my Nutcracker costume for my office party today![emoji63]‍♀️[emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553016


You look stunning, hon'!


----------



## Sonmi999

Together at the supermarket before I starve and start eating the walls of my apartment  This is her first outing, I'm teaching her basic stuff about buying provisions!


----------



## Iamminda

LVorDie said:


> Pochette Metis Infrarouge matches my Nutcracker costume for my office party today![emoji63]‍♀️[emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553016



Your bag -- and you -- look gorgeous!


----------



## LVorDie

Sonmi999 said:


> Together at the supermarket before I starve and start eating the walls of my apartment  This is her first outing, I'm teaching her basic stuff about buying provisions!



Heeeee! Oh my gosh, you and this bag are made for one another! Am I mistaken or is the handle/bottom/tabs more of a crosshatch texture while the body is more strait horizontal texture?  It's so pretty, you are making me want the silver Twist so we can be Epi twins! #goodbyemoney


----------



## purselover2004

With my beloved Speedy 30. My all time fave is Speedy 30 in damier ebene, but it's not in my collection right now unfortunately.


----------



## Purseloco

purselover2004 said:


> View attachment 3553249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my beloved Speedy 30. My all time fave is Speedy 30 in damier ebene, but it's not in my collection right now unfortunately.


Do you like the speedy B?


----------



## Sonmi999

LVorDie said:


> Heeeee! Oh my gosh, you and this bag are made for one another! Am I mistaken or is the handle/bottom/tabs more of a crosshatch texture while the body is more strait horizontal texture?  It's so pretty, you are making me want the silver Twist so we can be Epi twins! #goodbyemoney


You're not mistaken, that's right! I loved this detail. The base of the bag also has this crosshatch texture. I'm soooooo in love with this baby! Yesss, let's be epi twins!


----------



## HiEndGirl

I really need to post here more often since I mostly carry LV! 
Yesterday at work with my Speedy25 DA




Today out with my boys so taking my LV Odeon PM for handsfree


----------



## HiEndGirl

LVorDie said:


> Pochette Metis Infrarouge matches my Nutcracker costume for my office party today![emoji63]‍♀️[emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553016



You look great!!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

merekat703 said:


>



Gorgeous colour [emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

forever.elise said:


> Last night in NYC with my BFF, my Artsy, her Speedy...and Mariah Carey Christmas concert!
> Drinks first, dinner, then concert! Oh, and Tiffany's in between!
> View attachment 3550546
> 
> View attachment 3550547
> 
> View attachment 3550549
> 
> View attachment 3550550
> 
> View attachment 3550551
> 
> View attachment 3550552



What a fabulous girls day/night out!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Sonmi999 said:


> Together at the supermarket before I starve and start eating the walls of my apartment [emoji38] This is her first outing, I'm teaching her basic stuff about buying provisions!


I love this colour..it looks so beautiful..is this epi leather?


----------



## j19

Toiletry 26 and empreinte key pouch in marine rouge


----------



## highheeladdict

LVorDie said:


> Pochette Metis Infrarouge matches my Nutcracker costume for my office party today![emoji63]‍♀️[emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553016



Wow, i love love love your costume  looks amazing on you and so does the Pochette Metis! Such a gorgeous bag


----------



## Trudysmom

On my way to do errands today.


----------



## Trudysmom

Going out to  lunch yesterday.


----------



## LuxMommy

Been carrying my new Turenne MM all week, totally in love with it. I love that it is feminine and so practical, I can easily place A4 documents in it without folding and it even holds my small Macbook Air with no problem whatsoever. Can't believe it took me so long to realise that THIS is my perfect Monogram work bag.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Somewhere in the middle of the planet still "touring"...[emoji4]


----------



## karmallory

SakuraSakura said:


> View attachment 3551176



This combo is EVERYTHING! Sooooo lovely[emoji7]


----------



## fabuleux

Cosmetic Pouch GM


----------



## j19

frivofrugalista said:


> Somewhere in the middle of the planet still "touring"...[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554292


Gorgeous!


----------



## j19

fabuleux said:


> Cosmetic Pouch GM
> View attachment 3554440


Love this! If you own the toiletry 26 by chance - do you prefer the cosmetic pouch GM or the tp26?


----------



## fabuleux

j19 said:


> Love this! If you own the toiletry 26 by chance - do you prefer the cosmetic pouch GM or the tp26?


I own both. They are totally different honestly. I think the Cosmetic Pouch GM feels a lot more luxurious. The TP26 is more of a practical piece. I use both of them in bags, but the flatter and longer format of the TP works best in my backpacks and totes because it lines up well with my laptop and books etc. They are both awesome small pouches: good complements to larger Toiletry bags when you travel and handy in everyday bags.


----------



## j19

fabuleux said:


> I own both. They are totally different honestly. I think the Cosmetic Pouch GM feels a lot more luxurious. The TP26 is more of a practical piece. I use both of them in bags, but the flatter and longer format of the TP works best in my backpacks and totes because it lines up well with my laptop and books etc. They are both awesome small pouches: good complements to larger Toiletry bags when you travel and handy in everyday bags.


Thank you  I own the tp26 and I like the flat shape because it fits easily in bags, but I also like the shape of the cosmetic pochette so I am considering getting that too, eventually!


----------



## fabuleux

j19 said:


> Thank you  I own the tp26 and I like the flat shape because it fits easily in bags, but I also like the shape of the cosmetic pochette so I am considering getting that too, eventually!


You will like it too. I m thinking about getting a second one in Damier sometimes.


----------



## j19

fabuleux said:


> You will like it too. I m thinking about getting a second one in Damier sometimes.


Yeah I'm not sure if I like the cosmetic pouch in monogram or DE, maybe I'd get DE since the toiletry 26 is already in monogram


----------



## Cogmarks

Chillin' at the car wash.


----------



## Aliluvlv

frivofrugalista said:


> Somewhere in the middle of the planet still "touring"...[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554292


Well that's it... Louis Vuitton is going to have to change the name of this bag now,  because you've actually filled the "Neverfull" so that it's full! [emoji6]  Both of your bags are gorgeous too!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Somewhere in the middle of the planet still "touring"...[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554292



Yeah -- you are still on vaca!!! Love your Chanel and WTNF


----------



## j_87

Off to Vegas


----------



## j19

Mini pochette details


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cogmarks said:


> View attachment 3554631
> 
> Chillin' at the car wash.



Your laduree charm looks especially cute on this bag!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

fabuleux said:


> Cosmetic Pouch GM
> View attachment 3554440



I have the MM & have used it like twice ...


----------



## kkfiregirl

frivofrugalista said:


> Somewhere in the middle of the planet still "touring"...[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554292



Both gorgeous choices to travel with![emoji7]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Trudysmom said:


> Going out to  lunch yesterday.



I love your cardigan!


----------



## kkfiregirl

LVorDie said:


> Pochette Metis Infrarouge matches my Nutcracker costume for my office party today![emoji63]‍♀️[emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553016



You are so pretty! Truly


----------



## Sonmi999

Sandra.AT said:


> I love this colour..it looks so beautiful..is this epi leather?


Thank you! ^_^ yes, it's epi leather, it's a color named Silver Black or Black Silver, I can't remember.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Aliluvlv said:


> Well that's it... Louis Vuitton is going to have to change the name of this bag now,  because you've actually filled the "Neverfull" so that it's full! [emoji6]  Both of your bags are gorgeous too!


Thank you, Haha it's sure is full as I used it as an overnight bag. 


Iamminda said:


> Yeah -- you are still on vaca!!! Love your Chanel and WTNF


Thank you Iamminda, Yes still enjoying sunshine between my toes for another week. Back to the cold soon[emoji300]️


kkfiregirl said:


> Both gorgeous choices to travel with![emoji7]


Thank you, I'm sooo glad I chose these two!


----------



## Sandra.AT

j_87 said:


> Off to Vegas
> 
> View attachment 3554792


Have fun .how long will you be there? I will be there also from 25-26 December


----------



## fyn72

Delightful pm pivoine [emoji259]


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Before logging off for the holidays me & Rudolph like to wish everyone on tPF a very Merry Christmas full of joy, cheer and laughter!




Enjoy the holidays Ladies and Gentlemen!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## snibor

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Before logging off for the holidays me & Rudolph like to wish everyone on tPF a very Merry Christmas full of joy, cheer and laughter!
> 
> View attachment 3555275
> 
> 
> Enjoy the holidays Ladies and Gentlemen!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Merry Christmas!


----------



## litchi

litchi said:


> Coffee?
> View attachment 3551837


Thank you for your Likes, dear LV family! 
Happy holidays to everyone! Cheers!


----------



## litchi

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Before logging off for the holidays me & Rudolph like to wish everyone on tPF a very Merry Christmas full of joy, cheer and laughter!
> 
> View attachment 3555275
> 
> 
> Enjoy the holidays Ladies and Gentlemen!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Love this photo!  Merry Christmas, Oliver!


----------



## luvspurses

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Before logging off for the holidays me & Rudolph like to wish everyone on tPF a very Merry Christmas full of joy, cheer and laughter!
> 
> View attachment 3555275
> 
> 
> Enjoy the holidays Ladies and Gentlemen!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


whoa! this got my attention! happy holidays : )


----------



## Zoezampalunga

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Before logging off for the holidays me & Rudolph like to wish everyone on tPF a very Merry Christmas full of joy, cheer and laughter!
> 
> View attachment 3555275
> 
> 
> Enjoy the holidays Ladies and Gentlemen!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## j_87

Sandra.AT said:


> Have fun .how long will you be there? I will be there also from 25-26 December



Ooohh hope you have a great time as well!! I'll be here till the 27th. [emoji4]


----------



## j19

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Before logging off for the holidays me & Rudolph like to wish everyone on tPF a very Merry Christmas full of joy, cheer and laughter!
> 
> View attachment 3555275
> 
> 
> Enjoy the holidays Ladies and Gentlemen!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Happy holidays!


----------



## j19

Yesterday's shopping and SLGs


----------



## annilynedr

Her first day out!


----------



## LVorDie

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Before logging off for the holidays me & Rudolph like to wish everyone on tPF a very Merry Christmas full of joy, cheer and laughter!
> 
> View attachment 3555275
> 
> 
> Enjoy the holidays Ladies and Gentlemen!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Omg, this is adorable!!! Merry Christmas to you too! [emoji319][emoji177][emoji319][emoji177]


----------



## Pickle123

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Before logging off for the holidays me & Rudolph like to wish everyone on tPF a very Merry Christmas full of joy, cheer and laughter!
> 
> View attachment 3555275
> 
> 
> Enjoy the holidays Ladies and Gentlemen!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Merry Christmas to you too Oliver....safe travels.


----------



## SakuraSakura




----------



## tlo

Artsy shopping at Kroger


----------



## Lvalentine

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Before logging off for the holidays me & Rudolph like to wish everyone on tPF a very Merry Christmas full of joy, cheer and laughter!
> 
> View attachment 3555275
> 
> 
> Enjoy the holidays Ladies and Gentlemen!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


i love the key bag charm


----------



## bakeacookie

From last night's dinner


----------



## fyn72

tlo said:


> Artsy shopping at Kroger
> 
> View attachment 3555740



Beautiful! And I love that charm on her, looks perfect [emoji108]


----------



## Aoifs

Off for Christmas Eve lunch and last minute shopping in festive Dublin!







Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sparkletastic

Running Christmas errands with my new baby.


----------



## tlo

fyn72 said:


> Beautiful! And I love that charm on her, looks perfect [emoji108]



Thank you fyn!!!  I think this charm was made for Arsty!!  Happy Holidays!!!!


----------



## Aoifs

Sparkletastic said:


> Running Christmas errands with my new baby.


Wow. Just wow. Love this.

Merry Christmas everyone! 

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## maxsr

Xmas night out


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

snibor said:


> Merry Christmas!





litchi said:


> Love this photo!  Merry Christmas, Oliver!





luvspurses said:


> whoa! this got my attention! happy holidays : )





Zoezampalunga said:


> Merry Christmas!!!!





j19 said:


> Happy holidays!





LVorDie said:


> Omg, this is adorable!!! Merry Christmas to you too! [emoji319][emoji177][emoji319][emoji177]





Pickle123 said:


> Merry Christmas to you too Oliver....safe travels.



Thank you very much and of course most importantly a Merry Christmas to you, too.   @snibor @litchi @luvspurses @Zoezampalunga @j19 @LVorDie @Pickle123 



Lvalentine said:


> i love the key bag charm



Thank you very much @Lvalentine - bought it on my best, ever, trip to NYC at the flagship - a lot of very fond memories attached to it. 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## millivanilli

Rami00 said:


> My babies Christmas present!




awww I wanted to get one, but those are sold out in Europe as well as the leashes I even wanted more as... well, the collar would dissapear in the coat


----------



## j19

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to everyone on the Purse Forum!


----------



## uhpharm01

Aoifs said:


> Off for Christmas Eve lunch and last minute shopping in festive Dublin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


I like the hot stamp on your speedy with any color for the letters. Very nice.


----------



## Aoifs

uhpharm01 said:


> I like the hot stamp on your speedy with any color for the letters. Very nice.


Thanks! Its more subtle. [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## uhpharm01

Aoifs said:


> Thanks! Its more subtle. [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


Exactly. It's  Very subtle. 

Oh lord. I meant to say without any color on the hotstamping.but I gather that you know was i trying to say.


----------



## luvprada

Out to dinner Christmas Eve.


----------



## sonaturallyme

Headed to a friend's house for a Christmas gathering wearing my "Grinch Who Stole Christmas" chucks that I only get to bring out once a year, along with my Christmas gifts!


----------



## fyn72

My botd Christmas Day [emoji4]


----------



## LVorDie

annilynedr said:


> View attachment 3555594
> 
> 
> Her first day out!



Love the chain!!!


----------



## luv2bling

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Before logging off for the holidays me & Rudolph like to wish everyone on tPF a very Merry Christmas full of joy, cheer and laughter!
> 
> View attachment 3555275
> 
> 
> Enjoy the holidays Ladies and Gentlemen!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


@the_black_tie_diyer  - Rudolph is fabulous and the Keepall isn't too shabby either!   

You have great taste!

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays Oliver!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Trudysmom said:


> Going out to  lunch yesterday.


you look great, the pink against the de is beautiful


----------



## merekat703




----------



## cyuen

Using my new speedy 20 on Christmas Day [emoji319]


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

luvprada said:


> View attachment 3557115
> 
> Out to dinner Christmas Eve.


Beautiful bag! What is the name of this bag? Is it discontinued model? Its stunning!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

At a cafe with my beloved in Rome.


----------



## stacygimini

just got my mini backpack and love it sooooo much. actually i was looking for pochette metis but its sold out, never thought i would get this cute little one but am so glad i have it!
using it everyday!


----------



## fabuleux

stacygimini said:


> just got my mini backpack and love it sooooo much. actually i was looking for pochette metis but its sold out, never thought i would get this cute little one but am so glad i have it!
> using it everyday!


Whatever you are eating: it looks delicious !


----------



## jay88

Rami00 said:


> My babies Christmas present!



Aw! So nice! I'm getting my little man that collar [emoji190]


----------



## jay88

My pretty pochette Metis at brunch at TWG Tea 
Singapore [emoji1215]


----------



## LVorDie

fabuleux said:


> Cosmetic Pouch GM
> View attachment 3554440



Do you have a Pochette Metis? Does the GM fit in the middle section nicely or is it too tall?

My PM case fits nice, but I'd love to carry a bit more stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## fabuleux

LVorDie said:


> Do you have a Pochette Metis? Does the GM fit in the middle section nicely or is it too tall?
> 
> My PM case fits nice, but I'd love to carry a bit more stuff.
> 
> Thanks!


I am a dude sorry. I don't own a PM.


----------



## luvprada

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Beautiful bag! What is the name of this bag? Is it discontinued model? Its stunning!



Monogram Shine Canvas Doc PM bag


----------



## Divalish

stacygimini said:


> just got my mini backpack and love it sooooo much. actually i was looking for pochette metis but its sold out, never thought i would get this cute little one but am so glad i have it!
> using it everyday!


What were you eating??? It looks so yummy!


----------



## stacygimini

Divalish said:


> What were you eating??? It looks so yummy!


hahaha yes it was good, it's green tea ice cream


----------



## MJDaisy

Spending Christmas in Ireland with my husbands family. Using my neverfull today [emoji173]


----------



## bh4me

Running quick errands today with my alma bb race.


----------



## stacygimini

jay88 said:


> My pretty pochette Metis at brunch at TWG Tea
> Singapore [emoji1215]
> View attachment 3557486



Hi did you get your PS in Singapore?


----------



## jay88

stacygimini said:


> Hi did you get your PS in Singapore?



Hi, no I got mine in London Westfield Louis Vuitton in September I was actually lucky to get it as it is currently unavailable and it came in just before I went in the store. 
I actually got lots of compliments from the s/a's in Singapore Louis Vuitton


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

luvprada said:


> Monogram Shine Canvas Doc PM bag


Its so beautiful! Sorry to keep bombarding you but is it discontinued? I can't see on LV online..was it limited to certain countries? I am in Australia.


----------



## Sandra.AT

j_87 said:


> Ooohh hope you have a great time as well!! I'll be here till the 27th. [emoji4]


I wanted to leave vegas today at 3 pm to drive to L.A and the traffic was terrible .. I think there was also an accident anywhere so we decided to drive back to vegas and spent one night until tomorrow.. so we will drive back in the morning tomorrow.. I hope traffic will be better


----------



## LVorDie

bh4me said:


> Running quick errands today with my alma bb race.
> 
> View attachment 3557656



I'm drooling over this! Can you do a post showing close ups and what fits in it. It's absolutely stunning!!! Congrats!


----------



## bh4me

LVorDie said:


> I'm drooling over this! Can you do a post showing close ups and what fits in it. It's absolutely stunning!!! Congrats!


Thank you! I actually went a little overboard with posts yesterday with my excitement using the bag...lol. You can find the pics in the posts below. I believe there is another pic from another member in the Alma BB clubhouse.

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/who-is-in-your-passenger-seat.897041/page-299#post-30920660
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/whats-inside-your-lv.862289/page-257#post-30921159


----------



## j19

Toiletry 26, mini pochette and key pouch


----------



## uhpharm01

bh4me said:


> Running quick errands today with my alma bb race.
> 
> View attachment 3557656


WOW!! Very nice!


----------



## j19

Going out shopping


----------



## TrixyG

Visiting family and model homes in Austin.


----------



## bh4me

uhpharm01 said:


> WOW!! Very nice!


Thank you for the kind words! It is _always_ surprising to me when I get comments like this because the bag is loud, quirky, definitely not for many...lol


----------



## Venessa84

This backpack is the perfect shopping companion...


----------



## Sonmi999

Together at the physical therapy clinic  I lover her so much!


----------



## LuxMommy

Venessa84 said:


> This backpack is the perfect shopping companion...
> View attachment 3559037


Wow, nice shopping and cute companion!


----------



## LuxMommy

Sonmi999 said:


> Together at the physical therapy clinic  I lover her so much!


You and that Alma BB are a match made in heaven!


----------



## tlo

Sonmi999 said:


> Together at the physical therapy clinic  I lover her so much!



gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sonmi999

LuxMommy said:


> You and that Alma BB are a match made in heaven!





tlo said:


> gorgeous!!!


You two are so sweet! Thank you ❤️


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sonmi999 said:


> Together at the physical therapy clinic  I lover her so much!


Wow !!!! Breathtaking !!!


----------



## Iamminda

Hello!  It was a fun day at the Museum.  Happy New Year (a little early)


----------



## Venessa84

LuxMommy said:


> Wow, nice shopping and cute companion!


Thank you! The day after Christmas shopping is the best but only if you go really early before the crowds.


----------



## itsmree

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3558571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting family and model homes in Austin.


looks SO cute on you


----------



## Natalia67

Lee said:


> Continued from: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pics-of-your-louis-vuitton-in-action.910374/
> 
> Thank you to all who share all their wonderful pics!


----------



## DooneyNewbie

rookie bag said:


> View attachment 3552635



Is this the MM or the GM? I love how this looks folded in...


----------



## LVoe4DB

Iamminda said:


> Hello!  It was a fun day at the Museum.  Happy New Year (a little early)


Such a pretty wallet [emoji179] I've dreamt about it, but wasn't sure if it's too high maintenance for me... Do you need to baby the RB vernis or is it easy to use? [emoji8]


----------



## Jeluhewi

I love the Azur print, even in wintertimes
christmas Shopping in Duesseldorf


----------



## Lookin@bags

Stopping in Starbucks with my WT mini backpack! I love it so far. Perfect for the crappy weather we have been having here.


----------



## Iamminda

LVoe4DB said:


> Such a pretty wallet [emoji179] I've dreamt about it, but wasn't sure if it's too high maintenance for me... Do you need to baby the RB vernis or is it easy to use? [emoji8]



Thanks so much.  I tend to baby all my stuff but my RBs especially.  You have probably heard that vernis is subject to color transfer especially the light colored ones.  As precaution, it sits in its dustbag inside my purse (with the flap open for easy access).  I don't want to accidentally put a receipt next to it and get color transfer.  I also line the inside with a thin gift wrap tissue where I put my coins (I would hate to get dirty coin residue on It).   But I still love seeing this pop of pink when I look in my purse and when I pull it out to use it.


----------



## LVoe4DB

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much.  I tend to baby all my stuff but my RBs especially.  You have probably heard that vernis is subject to color transfer especially the light colored ones.  As precaution, it sits in its dustbag inside my purse (with the flap open for easy access).  I don't want to accidentally put a receipt next to it and get color transfer.  I also line the inside with a thin gift wrap tissue where I put my coins (I would hate to get dirty coin residue on It).   But I still love seeing this pop of pink when I look in my purse and when I pull it out to use it.


Thank you so much for your great answer [emoji8] Sounds like my worries are not too exaggerated then... As I tend to mind imperfections quite a bit (and I don't like being like that [emoji15]) it might be too much maintenance for me even though I just l[emoji182]ve RB [emoji177] I'd just be tooooo worried to use it. So I'll just enjoy pictures of this beautiful, gorgeous wallet and thanks again [emoji7]


----------



## j19

Dinner +mini pochette


----------



## atelierforward

bh4me said:


> Running quick errands today with my alma bb race.
> 
> View attachment 3557656


So adorable!


----------



## atelierforward

Sonmi999 said:


> Together at the physical therapy clinic  I lover her so much!


Love this metallic epi leather!


----------



## bakeacookie

Waiting for a friend in the rain.


----------



## AndreaM99

My new to me Trevi PM. She is truly a beauty! I am very excited and happy having her!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Trudysmom

AndreaM99 said:


> My new to me Trevi PM. She is truly a beauty! I am very excited and happy having her!


My Trevi is one of my favorite bags. A great bag.


----------



## louloulou89

Miss Alma BB after a hard days shopping!


----------



## bh4me

atelierforward said:


> So adorable!


Thank you! I love it to pieces!


----------



## booboosh

neverfull mm waiting patiently to exit the plane


----------



## Nikkilver88

I want a classic Speedy in DE next, but. It sure if that's wheelchair friendly. Looking for wheelchair users that wear LV


----------



## cherrifoam

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3560877


 Love love love this bag gorgeous


----------



## kkfiregirl

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3560877



Beautiful purse! You have great style, M!


----------



## kkfiregirl

DooneyNewbie said:


> Is this the MM or the GM? I love how this looks folded in...



Looks like the GM


----------



## kkfiregirl

booboosh said:


> View attachment 3560957
> 
> 
> neverfull mm waiting patiently to exit the plane



The perfect traveling companion!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

kkfiregirl said:


> Beautiful purse! You have great style, M!


Thank you!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

cherrifoam said:


> Love love love this bag gorgeous


Thank you!!


----------



## eena1230

Out with my Reverse Mono...celebrating my 45th...


----------



## merekat703




----------



## Lovebagsaholic

Nikkilver88 said:


> I want a classic Speedy in DE next, but. It sure if that's wheelchair friendly. Looking for wheelchair users that wear LV


You are rocking the Mono Speedy  Totally should get the DE Speedy too!


----------



## Sarsi

Christmas Eve with my Favorite


----------



## LVorDie

merekat703 said:


>



Beautiful picture [emoji177]


----------



## chicgirl616

Coffee time [emoji477]️


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Says she is going out [emoji14]


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Earlier


----------



## Kmora

Nikkilver88 said:


> I want a classic Speedy in DE next, but. It sure if that's wheelchair friendly. Looking for wheelchair users that wear LV



I am not a wheelchair user but I do prefer bags that are crossbody if I will have both hands occupied (which is the case when a wheelchair user?). So if you love your speedy b in mono, then I would go for a speedy b i DE  The mono really looks good on you!


----------



## ria616

luvprada said:


> View attachment 3557115
> 
> Out to dinner Christmas Eve.



I love this! Very unique.. What is this called?


----------



## viewwing

Nikkilver88 said:


> I want a classic Speedy in DE next, but. It sure if that's wheelchair friendly. Looking for wheelchair users that wear LV


Beautiful smile!


----------



## HiEndGirl

My LV inclusion bangle and ring heading out for dinner and fireworks. Happy New Year tPF friends. [emoji322]


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Celebrating NYE with Miss Favorite MM DA
Forgive my mom outfit.


----------



## j19

My favourite SLG of 2016 and my bag of the day  Happy New Year!


----------



## bakeacookie

Out and about for the last day of 2016 with my Speedy 20 and new Laudurée charm!


----------



## juicygirl82

Jeluhewi said:


> I love the Azur print, even in wintertimes
> christmas Shopping in Duesseldorf


I use my Damier azur Neverfull year round, no matter what season it is!


----------



## Iamminda

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> View attachment 3561833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrating NYE with Miss Favorite MM DA
> Forgive my mom outfit.



This DA Favorite is such a cutie.  What "mom outfit"?  That's my uniform (lol).  You look very pretty .


----------



## Iamminda

bakeacookie said:


> Out and about for the last day of 2016 with my Speedy 20 and new Laudurée charm!
> 
> View attachment 3561894



Beautiful bag and love the Laduree charm (I want them all!).


----------



## juicygirl82

bakeacookie said:


> Out and about for the last day of 2016 with my Speedy 20 and new Laudurée charm!
> 
> View attachment 3561894


This is super gorgeous!!! Especially the little gold studs on the flowers ❤️❤️


----------



## Iamminda

j19 said:


> My favourite SLG of 2016 and my bag of the day  Happy New Year!
> View attachment 3561891



Such a beautiful classic piece.  Happy New Year!


----------



## juicygirl82

booboosh said:


> View attachment 3560957
> 
> 
> neverfull mm waiting patiently to exit the plane


Lol we are totally twins! I currently have the same Zara scarf stuffed into my azur Neverfull. I just love the way it looks! Your bag looks super festive


----------



## kkfiregirl

*NYC Princess* said:


> Earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561438
> View attachment 3561439
> View attachment 3561440



Such a beautiful & happy baby! Look at those gorgeous pink lips [emoji7]


----------



## bakeacookie

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag and love the Laduree charm (I want them all!).



Thank you! 
I want them all too! Hopefully there will be more options at the LA shops! 



juicygirl82 said:


> This is super gorgeous!!! Especially the little gold studs on the flowers [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you! I love that it's both gold and silver studs!!


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

@target


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

LE milla clutch


----------



## kkfiregirl

Already has a tan!


----------



## jay88

My speedy25 in monogram out with me today in London!


----------



## Dmurphy1

jay88 said:


> My speedy25 in monogram out with me today in London!
> View attachment 3561969


Beautiful bag and you look gorgeous !! Happy New Year to you


----------



## jay88

Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful bag and you look gorgeous !! Happy New Year to you



Ah thank you so much [emoji4] 
Happy new year xx


----------



## Trudysmom

Going out with one of my Speedy bags today.


----------



## LVorDie

kkfiregirl said:


> View attachment 3561948
> 
> 
> Already has a tan!



Ugh, fabulous!!! The charm is perfect!


----------



## kkfiregirl

LVorDie said:


> Ugh, fabulous!!! The charm is perfect!



Thank you!! Hope you're enjoying your Saturday [emoji4]


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

Favorite MM in the Opera Budapest[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Sjburk20

kkfiregirl said:


> View attachment 3561948
> 
> 
> Already has a tan!


I love that color combo


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sjburk20 said:


> I love that color combo



Thank you, SJ!


----------



## meandmyhandbag

eena1230 said:


> Out with my Reverse Mono...celebrating my 45th...


Love how you've tied your bandeau!  Now I want to buy one for my infrarouge.  It looks like it may protect the glazing where it rubs.


----------



## NatalieJames0n

Have a happy and safe new year!!! I'm taking my rose ballerine twinset / twice out tonight! As you can tell, I like pink a little


----------



## Keribell74

bakeacookie said:


> Out and about for the last day of 2016 with my Speedy 20 and new Laudurée charm!
> 
> View attachment 3561894



Just curious, what fits in the speedy 20?? I've been debating whether to get the 20 or 25.


----------



## Keribell74

cyuen said:


> Using my new speedy 20 on Christmas Day [emoji319]
> 
> View attachment 3557206



What fits inside the speedy 20?


----------



## Icmucholv

Latest love.....well until today's new releases.


----------



## juicygirl82

jay88 said:


> My speedy25 in monogram out with me today in London!
> View attachment 3561969


I think I may be obsessed with your boots


----------



## jay88

juicygirl82 said:


> I think I may be obsessed with your boots



Ah thanks! I do get lots of compliments when I wear them but they are actually from Marks & Spencer's [emoji87] 
I brought a pair of Louie Vuitton boots just before Christmas they look the same at the front, but the back is amazing!


----------



## juicygirl82

jay88 said:


> Ah thanks! I do get lots of compliments when I wear them but they are actually from Marks & Spencer's [emoji87]
> I brought a pair of Louie Vuitton boots just before Christmas they look the same at the front, but the back is amazing!
> View attachment 3562581



Omg I have never seen those!!! They look sooo good, especially with the gold detail. Are they pretty comfortable??


----------



## bakeacookie

Keribell74 said:


> Just curious, what fits in the speedy 20?? I've been debating whether to get the 20 or 25.



Mini Pochette, cles, Zippy Coin Purse, back up battery, card case, foldable shopping bag 

Fits snugly, have to play a bit of Tetris. 




If you don't like snug or Tetris, the 25 carries much more.


----------



## jay88

juicygirl82 said:


> Omg I have never seen those!!! They look sooo good, especially with the gold detail. Are they pretty comfortable??



Yes they ain't bad actually! I always used to be a heel girl then due to my last two jobs I never really wore any kinda heel and literally couldn't [emoji23] but now I'm into my ankle booties and they are not that high! I've managed go do many London shopping trips in them and been ok! I will say the bottoms are quite slippy at first lol they also do that version in knee high to!


----------



## eena1230

meandmyhandbag said:


> Love how you've tied your bandeau!  Now I want to buy one for my infrarouge.  It looks like it may protect the glazing where it rubs.





meandmyhandbag said:


> Love how you've tied your bandeau!  Now I want to buy one for my infrarouge.  It looks like it may protect the glazing where it rubs.


Hello! Happy New Year!
Anyway,  I had to find a way to protect the glazing so here's an additional picture as well.
I placed the bandeau under the flap evenly (on each sides), tied two knots on each side, tucked in the remaining ends of the bandeau underneath the flap ( each side)  and made another knot inside the flap. It's kinda hard to explain but see attached picture so it'll make more sense.


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

I am so in Love with my Elisa backpack![emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## bh4me

Took my fuchsia alma bb today  Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## juicygirl82

jay88 said:


> Yes they ain't bad actually! I always used to be a heel girl then due to my last two jobs I never really wore any kinda heel and literally couldn't [emoji23] but now I'm into my ankle booties and they are not that high! I've managed go do many London shopping trips in them and been ok! I will say the bottoms are quite slippy at first lol they also do that version in knee high to!


that's so funny because i also used to be a pro at wearing heels every single day to work. i switched gears and the other day i put on wedges, not even heels, and i was walking all funny lol!! thanks for the advice!


----------



## luvprada

bh4me said:


> Took my fuchsia alma bb today  Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3562719



Love the color! Looks great on you


----------



## forever.elise

Last night New Years Eve with friends[emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> Last night New Years Eve with friends[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562767
> View attachment 3562768



Happy New Year Elise!  You look fabulous--that cute dress, gorgeous red boots and beautiful Speedy!   Cheers .


----------



## HampsteadLV

bh4me said:


> Took my fuchsia alma bb today  Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3562719



Love your dress ... and bag


----------



## bh4me

luvprada said:


> Love the color! Looks great on you





HampsteadLV said:


> Love your dress ... and bag


Thank you!


----------



## leslie_x

My pochette metis


----------



## merekat703




----------



## frivofrugalista

Out shopping for glasses for my sis with nano speedy. Definitely not missing the cold weather


----------



## lvlove707

His Christopher PM and my Alma BB for our New Years weekend getaway [emoji4]


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year Elise!  You look fabulous--that cute dress, gorgeous red boots and beautiful Speedy!   Cheers .



[emoji847]thank you, Lamminda. Went shopping in my own closet this year and realized I only wore the dress once before. Why can't we have NYE like 6 times a year?! Lol.[emoji898][emoji322]


----------



## LVorDie

leslie_x said:


> View attachment 3563276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pochette metis



Amazing style!!!


----------



## LakeLake

lvlove707 said:


> His Christopher PM and my Alma BB for our New Years weekend getaway [emoji4]


OMG these are STUNNING.


----------



## WenD08

Took my Mon Mono pieces out at IKEA in the Cincinnati 'burbs over the holidays.


----------



## Geogirl

lvlove707 said:


> His Christopher PM and my Alma BB for our New Years weekend getaway [emoji4]



Amazing combo!


----------



## Geogirl

LuxMommy said:


> Pink overload at the office today . I'm even wearing some...


Would you mind sharing the brand/colour of your scarf? I love that it matches the rose ballerine!


----------



## j19

frivofrugalista said:


> Out shopping for glasses for my sis with nano speedy. Definitely not missing the cold weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563463


Love this!


----------



## LuxMommy

Geogirl said:


> Would you mind sharing the brand/colour of your scarf? I love that it matches the rose ballerine!


Indeed, I had to buy it when I realized it matched! It is by Tommy Hilfiger and it is a scarf and hat set, just bought them a few weeks ago, so they should still be available.


----------



## bakeacookie

Speedy 20.


----------



## Acctt

Hello new neverfull with red interior [emoji173]


----------



## Sibelle

Today at work with my Speedy 30


----------



## bugn

Sibelle said:


> Today at work with my Speedy 30
> 
> View attachment 3564206



 OMGOSH deets on that adorable charm, please.  I love it!!! ~ XOXO


----------



## Sibelle

bugn said:


> OMGOSH deets on that adorable charm, please.  I love it!!! ~ XOXO


Haha, yes it´s gorgeous. I got it from H&M a couple of months ago  .


----------



## Iamminda

Sibelle said:


> Today at work with my Speedy 30
> 
> View attachment 3564206



I love your bag charm!  I have to go to H&M to see if they still have it -- thx


----------



## Sandra.AT

How I missed my lv bags since I haven't brought any with me to Los Angeles.. trying to combinate my alma with my uggs haha


----------



## juicygirl82

leslie_x said:


> View attachment 3563276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pochette metis


obsessed with your shoes!!!!


----------



## fabuleux

Faithful Christopher PM Backpack in Monogram Macassar. Hanging out at the library while I conduct my research.


----------



## Allshinythings

Just hanging out!


----------



## Icmucholv

My newest acquisition.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Venessa84 said:


> This backpack is the perfect shopping companion...
> View attachment 3559037


Wow!  I want to go shopping with you!  [emoji6]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Hello!  It was a fun day at the Museum.  Happy New Year (a little early)


Beautiful! Happy New Year! [emoji1]


----------



## Aliluvlv

eena1230 said:


> Out with my Reverse Mono...celebrating my 45th...


Beautiful  & happy 45th! I turned the same in October [emoji6]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Was visiting my brother in NYC a few days ago and of course I had to drag him to LV on 5th! I used superhuman restraint and didn't buy anything new, mostly because my preloved Eva is only a week old to me.  [emoji1]  Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Yuki85 said:


> First time out [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3545374



I have the exactly same phone cover


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Was visiting my brother in NYC a few days ago and of course I had to drag him to LV on 5th! I used superhuman restraint and didn't buy anything new, mostly because my preloved Eva is only a week old to me.  [emoji1]  Happy New Year everyone!



Happy New Year A!   What a beautiful picture of you and your brother.  Lovely Eva.  I applaud you for showing such restraint especially at the US Flagship (?) store.  I was visiting NYC last week but did not have time to go there (went to the small one inside Macy's).   Hope you had a fun visit .


----------



## Geogirl

LuxMommy said:


> Indeed, I had to buy it when I realized it matched! It is by Tommy Hilfiger and it is a scarf and hat set, just bought them a few weeks ago, so they should still be available.


Thank you! I will be looking for the set


----------



## Chinese Warrior

In London during Boxing Day, carrying my New to me Saleya MM.  I had high hopes for it being my dream city bag for travels and it did not disappoint!


----------



## missphilippa

Sibelle said:


> Today at work with my Speedy 30
> 
> View attachment 3564206




Love, love, LOVE the bag charm!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year A!   What a beautiful picture of you and your brother.  Lovely Eva.  I applaud you for showing such restraint especially at the US Flagship (?) store.  I was visiting NYC last week but did not have time to go there (went to the small one inside Macy's).   Hope you had a fun visit .


Thank you so much L! I hope you had fun in NYC. Wish I had had time to go to the Met (love the classic- Greek, Roman, & Egyptian artifacts) but I did some damage at the Met museum gift shop at Rockefeller Plaza all the same. [emoji6] Best wishes to you in the New Year!


----------



## tlo

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3564294
> 
> Faithful Christopher PM Backpack in Monogram Macassar. Hanging out at the library while I conduct my research.



This is gorgeous!!!  I wish they would bring out more in the Macassar line.  Especially ladies bags!


----------



## LVoeBenedicte

Oh how i love reverse mono


----------



## Aliluvlv

LVoeBenedicte said:


> Oh how i love reverse mono


Beautiful colors with your scarf too! Lovely photo [emoji3]


----------



## elinda

Back at home and getting ready to go out with my new Croisette DE, that I bought in Amsterdam during the holidays, for the first time
What do you think: better worn crossbody or on the shoulder?


----------



## snibor

elinda said:


> View attachment 3565121
> View attachment 3565119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at home and getting ready to go out with my new Croisette DE, that I bought in Amsterdam during the holidays, for the first time
> What do you think: better worn crossbody or on the shoulder?



  Very cute. Either way looks good depending on what you are doing. Congrats!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

elinda said:


> View attachment 3565121
> View attachment 3565119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at home and getting ready to go out with my new Croisette DE, that I bought in Amsterdam during the holidays, for the first time
> What do you think: better worn crossbody or on the shoulder?


it looks great both ways. love this bag so happy I have mine too


----------



## LVoe4DB

elinda said:


> View attachment 3565121
> View attachment 3565119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at home and getting ready to go out with my new Croisette DE, that I bought in Amsterdam during the holidays, for the first time
> What do you think: better worn crossbody or on the shoulder?


Both looks great on you! Congrats, perfect choice [emoji177][emoji179]


----------



## itsmree

elinda said:


> View attachment 3565121
> View attachment 3565119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at home and getting ready to go out with my new Croisette DE, that I bought in Amsterdam during the holidays, for the first time
> What do you think: better worn crossbody or on the shoulder?


i love it cross body!! so cute


----------



## itsmree

forever.elise said:


> Last night New Years Eve with friends[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562767
> View attachment 3562768


beautiful & you are so brave, i would be so afraid with that red drink next to the vachetta, LOL (i need to get over this, i know).


----------



## MJDaisy

LVoeBenedicte said:


> Oh how i love reverse mono


this is my first time seeing the reverse mono. what a BEAUTIFUL bag oh my lord!!!!


----------



## luv2bling

Sibelle said:


> Today at work with my Speedy 30
> 
> View attachment 3564206


Gorgeous charm!   Thanks for sharing the purchase details.


----------



## gemidevi

LVoeBenedicte said:


> Oh how i love reverse mono



This is beautiful!! I have finally convinced my DH that this is the next purse I NEED!! LOL


----------



## Fierymo

My first post featuring the lovely Brera.


----------



## Pickle123

Fierymo said:


> My first post featuring the lovely Brera.
> 
> View attachment 3566573


I LOVE this bag.


----------



## Fierymo

Pickle123 said:


> I LOVE this bag.


Thanks. I find it really elegant and can be worn on a variety of occasions.  Reminds me a bit of the Alma BB.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Fierymo said:


> My first post featuring the lovely Brera.
> 
> View attachment 3566573



Ohhh not seen this before! [emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Aliluvlv said:


> Was visiting my brother in NYC a few days ago and of course I had to drag him to LV on 5th! I used superhuman restraint and didn't buy anything new, mostly because my preloved Eva is only a week old to me.  [emoji1]  Happy New Year everyone!



Wow this store looks amazing and so does your new Eva! Very restrained to not purchase but good to have a look there.


----------



## HiEndGirl

My speedy at the museum today


----------



## LakeLake

Fierymo said:


> My first post featuring the lovely Brera.
> 
> View attachment 3566573


Ooh, lovely combination [emoji4] And welcome!


----------



## Fierymo

LakeLake said:


> Ooh, lovely combination [emoji4] And welcome!


Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

HiEndGirl said:


> My speedy at the museum today
> 
> View attachment 3566582


Love your speedy, shoes and bag charm!Looks like a gloriously warm day where you are (currently -9 Fahrenheit for me), enjoy!


----------



## Krab

Fierymo said:


> My first post featuring the lovely Brera.
> 
> View attachment 3566573


Beautiful!


----------



## Krab

HiEndGirl said:


> My speedy at the museum today
> 
> View attachment 3566582


Lovely speedy!


----------



## Ruby2s

Friyay! Off to work [emoji846]


----------



## MarLoLV

First time here! From Amsterdam with LV bagcharm birthday present!
Anotherone follow!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lunch in the country with my Doc bb.


----------



## MarLoLV

MarLoLV said:


> First time here! From Amsterdam with LV bagcharm birthday present!
> Anotherone follow!


My second birthday present!


----------



## Ruby2s

Just can't get enough 
Thanks to Kristina B.


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

Ruby2s said:


> View attachment 3566996
> 
> Just can't get enough
> Thanks to Kristina B.



Great! I have a band in DE! [emoji847]


----------



## LVorDie

alexahoffmann@m said:


> Great! I have a band in DE! [emoji847]



Does that mean we are watchband triplets!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVorDie said:


> Does that mean we are watchband triplets!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567149


Love the band! Where did you get it?


----------



## Ruby2s

LVorDie said:


> Does that mean we are watchband triplets!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567149



YESSS! Yes it does! [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]

Love your watch screen wallpaper too!


----------



## Ruby2s

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Love the band! Where did you get it?



I got mine from The Strap Smith. If you google you should be able to find him.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Indian for dinner with my Sevigne Clutch...an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## LVorDie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Love the band! Where did you get it?



I got mine done by a craftsman on Etsy, but most ppl use Strapworks... they do a great job too!  It's so fun to wear!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Ruby2s said:


> I got mine from The Strap Smith. If you google you should be able to find him.


Thanks!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVorDie said:


> I got mine done by a craftsman on Etsy, but most ppl use Strapworks... they do a great job too!  It's so fun to wear!


Thank you!


----------



## Pursebella

Me and my faithful pochette Eva in Times Square!! She's always with me when I 'm travelling abroad!!


----------



## Iamminda

vinbenphon1 said:


> Indian for dinner with my Sevigne Clutch...an oldie but a goodie.
> View attachment 3566697



This is most certainly a goodie -- quite beautiful!


----------



## love2learn

MarLoLV said:


> First time here! From Amsterdam with LV bagcharm birthday present!
> Anotherone follow!


Love the new charm on your bag!  The pink looks so pretty against the DE.


----------



## love2learn

vinbenphon1 said:


> Lunch in the country with my Doc bb.
> View attachment 3566696


Lovely!!  Haven't seen the Doc in awhile


----------



## love2learn

Pursebella said:


> Me and my faithful pochette Eva in Times Square!! She's always with me when I 'm travelling abroad!!


Easy travel piece and still looks very chic.


----------



## love2learn

MarLoLV said:


> My second birthday present!


Very pretty!!  You've had a lovely birthday!!


----------



## love2learn

vinbenphon1 said:


> Indian for dinner with my Sevigne Clutch...an oldie but a goodie.
> View attachment 3566697


Always out with the beautiful bags!!  This one is gorgeous!!


----------



## sonaturallyme

LVorDie said:


> Does that mean we are watchband triplets!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567149


I need this!!


----------



## cherrifoam

forever.elise said:


> Last night New Years Eve with friends[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562767
> View attachment 3562768


Love the bag and the boots!


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

LVorDie said:


> Does that mean we are watchband triplets!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567149



Yessss!!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MillerRocks

Ruby2s said:


> I got mine from The Strap Smith. If you google you should be able to find him.


I googled it, but only found Gucci straps, no LV sadly! This is a great group of accessories for sure! LVoe it

Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ruby2s

alexahoffmann@m said:


> Yessss!!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567313
> View attachment 3567314



Oh Love the band in DE too!  Looks really cute with the Keep It [emoji7]


----------



## MillerRocks

LVorDie said:


> I got mine done by a craftsman on Etsy, but most ppl use Strapworks... they do a great job too!  It's so fun to wear!


Do you send in your own canvas for the strap?

Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ruby2s

MillerRocks said:


> I googled it, but only found Gucci straps, no LV sadly! This is a great group of accessories for sure! LVoe it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app



I'm really surprised!! I just checked his site too. I had purchased one in 2015 but I measured wrong and it was too big so I reordered correctly and just got this one in 2016. That's right I had to buy two just to get it right[emoji53]. Anyway, the keeper has my initials on it so I can't even resell the first. Maybe check into Etsy though.


----------



## SilverFire

MarLoLV said:


> First time here! From Amsterdam with LV bagcharm birthday present!
> Anotherone follow!



Is the bag charm on this new?  I've never seen a Rose Ballerine Heart before.


----------



## MillerRocks

Ruby2s said:


> I'm really surprised!! I just checked his site too. I had purchased one in 2015 but I measured wrong and it was too big so I reordered correctly and just got this one in 2016. That's right I had to buy two just to get it right[emoji53]. Anyway, the keeper has my initials on it so I can't even resell the first. Maybe check into Etsy though.


Ok I'll take a look... you gave me the fever! Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HiEndGirl

Aliluvlv said:


> Love your speedy, shoes and bag charm!Looks like a gloriously warm day where you are (currently -9 Fahrenheit for me), enjoy!



Thank you [emoji177] (the shoes are Lacoste navy canvas) A little warmer than you lol. Wow that sound extremely cold [emoji300]️☃️



Krab said:


> Lovely speedy!



Thank you! [emoji177] Love my speedy. Seems to match everything.


----------



## Orvokki

LuxMommy said:


> Headed out to dinner with some of my old colleagues, trying to decide which of these beauties to bring with me...


I like your outfit. Please let me know where from your skirt is? I have the same blouse


----------



## LuxMommy

Orvokki said:


> I like your outfit. Please let me know where from your skirt is? I have the same blouse


Hi Orvokki! Thanks so much . The skirt is also by Andiata .


----------



## MarLoLV

SilverFire said:


> Is the bag charm on this new?  I've never seen a Rose Ballerine Heart before.


As of yesterday in the shop! My SA didn't even know it was there!


----------



## MarLoLV

love2learn said:


> Love the new charm on your bag!  The pink looks so pretty against the DE.


Thanks


----------



## Orvokki

LuxMommy said:


> Hi Orvokki! Thanks so much . The skirt is also by Andiata .


Thank you!


----------



## vinbenphon1

love2learn said:


> Always out with the beautiful bags!!  This one is gorgeous!!



Thank you


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> Indian for dinner with my Sevigne Clutch...an oldie but a goodie.
> View attachment 3566697



Stunning stunning piece ...wish LV made more beautiful leather clutches like this
Hope you are surviving the heat.... bring on Winter


----------



## SilverFire

MarLoLV said:


> As of yesterday in the shop! My SA didn't even know it was there!



Thanks!  I'm officially now on the look out!


----------



## fabuleux

Today I am using my Noé Marin in Épi stripes from the SS16 collection.


----------



## Dawn

Speedy B 35


----------



## DooneyNewbie

Sandra.AT said:


> How I missed my lv bags since I haven't brought any with me to Los Angeles.. trying to combinate my alma with my uggs haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564253



I absolutely love the Alma in DE...I had a monogram one but sold it because I was just too scared to use it and when I did, I had to always baby it due to the vachetta. But the DE is so carefree! I'm definitely going to replace my old one with this one!


----------



## DooneyNewbie

alexahoffmann@m said:


> Yessss!!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567313
> View attachment 3567314



Wait, where did you guys get these? I want a band for my Apple Watch! Do they make them in 42mm??


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

DooneyNewbie said:


> Wait, where did you guys get these? I want a band for my Apple Watch! Do they make them in 42mm??



Yes they do!
Have a look at Etsy to the seller vintagestrong. He make it in Greece cyprus from old bags.
So they have different canvas to different times!


----------



## Dawn

alexahoffmann@m said:


> Yes they do!
> Have a look at Etsy to the seller vintagestrong. He make it in Greece cyprus from old bags.
> So they have different canvas to different times!


That's so cool! What a great idea!


----------



## Dmurphy1

fabuleux said:


> Today I am using my Noé Marin in Épi stripes from the SS16 collection.
> View attachment 3567885


Wow, this is truly an exceptional bag !!!


----------



## fabuleux

Dmurphy1 said:


> Wow, this is truly an exceptional bag !!!


Thanks @Dmurphy1! I really enjoy it even if I don't use it that often.


----------



## Dmurphy1

fabuleux said:


> Thanks @Dmurphy1! I really enjoy it even if I don't use it that often.


I can understand that, so pleasing to the eye !!


----------



## Vancang

Let's go out....it's Saturday!!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Fierymo said:


> My first post featuring the lovely Brera.
> 
> View attachment 3566573



It's lovely! Do you wear it with all the charms?


----------



## LVorDie

fabuleux said:


> Today I am using my Noé Marin in Épi stripes from the SS16 collection.
> View attachment 3567885



Stunning!!


----------



## love2learn

fabuleux said:


> Today I am using my Noé Marin in Épi stripes from the SS16 collection.
> View attachment 3567885


Gorgeous!!  Always love seeing pieces from your collection.


----------



## love2learn

Vancang said:


> Let's go out....it's Saturday!!!
> View attachment 3568097


Beautiful reverse monogram PM!  The PM is one of my favorite bags!


----------



## shalomjude

fabuleux said:


> Today I am using my Noé Marin in Épi stripes from the SS16 collection.
> View attachment 3567885



Beautiful piece​


----------



## Teacher0708

Trudysmom said:


> My Trevi is one of my favorite bags. A great bag.



My Trevi is one of my favorite bags too!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

fabuleux said:


> Today I am using my Noé Marin in Épi stripes from the SS16 collection.
> View attachment 3567885


I love this


----------



## vinbenphon1

shalomjude said:


> Stunning stunning piece ...wish LV made more beautiful leather clutches like this
> Hope you are surviving the heat.... bring on Winter


Thanks SJ.
It is easy to forget what we have.  I had dismissed this beautiful bag because the shoulder strap kept coming undone and dropping my bag on the floor. I found myself recently looking at the Louise clutches lol. So off came the strap and wallah, like having a new bag lol.


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> Thanks SJ.
> It is easy to forget what we have.  I had dismissed this beautiful bag because the shoulder strap kept coming undone and dropping my bag on the floor. I found myself recently looking at the Louise clutches lol. So off came the strap and wallah, like having a new bag lol.



Great that you were able to modify it
and use it ...such a great clutch


----------



## Ruby2s

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3560877



So Beautiful [emoji173] 
This ones on my wishlist


----------



## Fierymo

kkfiregirl said:


> It's lovely! Do you wear it with all the charms?


Yes lol.


----------



## Icmucholv

Icmucholv said:


> My newest acquisition.


Here is a better pic. I took her out yesterday, love her!


----------



## LVorDie

Icmucholv said:


> Here is a better pic. I took her out yesterday, love her!



Wow! She's a beauty! Enjoy!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## fyn72

Love taking my new speedy out [emoji177]


----------



## Brndwhyn

fyn72 said:


> Love taking my new speedy out [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568435


Looking good in your new speedy. How do you like it in comparison to your other empriente speedy in the older style?


----------



## fyn72

Brndwhyn said:


> Looking good in your new speedy. How do you like it in comparison to your other empriente speedy in the older style?


Thank you!  it's lighter to carry but the only thing I don't like is that the strap is too long. It doesn't come in 3 pieces like the om and the shortest setting is still sooo long. Cross body it's good but then what's the point of the adjustable strap?


----------



## jellenp32

All these great reveals and posts, I'm starting to feel an itch


----------



## fabuleux

Hanging out with the newest member of my family.


----------



## Iamminda

fabuleux said:


> Hanging out with the newest member of my family.
> View attachment 3568961



This is a gorgeous piece!


----------



## LVorDie

fabuleux said:


> Hanging out with the newest member of my family.
> View attachment 3568961



Isn't it just gorgeous! And that zipper pull is everything. I loooove mine! I haven't used it a lot yet, but I have pulled it out several times to smell it. [emoji23][emoji103]
Congrats on your new bundle of joy!


----------



## booboosh

PDX[emoji574]️LAX

another week, another flight. this time with my trusted DE Speedy B 25! love how carefree this bag is, especially when bracing the USA Pacific Northwest rainy and snowy weather. 

thank you PF for helping me finding the perfect bag so many years ago [emoji173]️


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Been MIA for quite a long while now but thought to post today to share that my cute Mono Speedy 25 just turned 20 years old last week (TH0917). She's officially(?) vintage and I love her even more! We're headed to the airport, btw


----------



## FancyPants77

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Been MIA for quite a long while now but thought to post today to share that my cute Mono Speedy 25 just turned 20 years old last week (TH0917). She's officially(?) vintage and I love her even more! We're headed to the airport, btw



Pretty handle covers and charm! The bag looks great!


----------



## gemidevi

jellenp32 said:


> All these great reveals and posts, I'm starting to feel an itch


you and me both!! lol [emoji14] [emoji2] 

Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LakeLake

Happy birthday to your vintage S25, LVintage! [emoji512]


----------



## fyn72

fabuleux said:


> Hanging out with the newest member of my family.
> View attachment 3568961


Ooo [emoji7] VERY nice Fabuleux!


----------



## LVoeBenedicte

Tired first day of school after the holidays with this beauty


----------



## Sandra.AT

DooneyNewbie said:


> I absolutely love the Alma in DE...I had a monogram one but sold it because I was just too scared to use it and when I did, I had to always baby it due to the vachetta. But the DE is so carefree! I'm definitely going to replace my old one with this one!


the mono one looks beautiful but it would be also too dificult for me to use it.
I also thought about the vernis one but the DE just got me. I love the DE against dark clothes and it suits me better than a black bag  hope you get it soon. I don´t regret buying it


----------



## SkipToMyLou

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Been MIA for quite a long while now but thought to post today to share that my cute Mono Speedy 25 just turned 20 years old last week (TH0917). She's officially(?) vintage and I love her even more! We're headed to the airport, btw


I love a vintage speedy 25! So pretty and classic!


----------



## Yuki85

Enjoying my last leave day with my PM [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

FancyPants77 said:


> Pretty handle covers and charm! The bag looks great!



Thank you Fancy! My friend made the handles and her 15-year old daughter made the unicorn bag charm. Such talented ladies! 



LakeLake said:


> Happy birthday to your vintage S25, LVintage! [emoji512]



Thanks Lake! I've waited for this event in her "life"!



SkipToMyLou said:


> I love a vintage speedy 25! So pretty and classic!



Thanks Skip! I actually bought her pre-loved bec. of her datecode. It was about the same time that DH and I met in college; so that means we've known each other for 20 years already and been together ever since


----------



## Breadnbrie

With my new Alma BB again this rainy morning. I love this little bag! Apologies for the grainy photo; but I think it looks kind of cool anyway


----------



## Dmurphy1

Breadnbrie said:


> With my new Alma BB again this rainy morning. I love this little bag! Apologies for the grainy photo; but I think it looks kind of cool anyway
> View attachment 3569532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/Q
> Love this picture !!


----------



## SkipToMyLou

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Thanks Skip! I actually bought her pre-loved bec. of her datecode. It was about the same time that DH and I met in college; so that means we've known each other for 20 years already and been together ever since


Very sweet story! I found a vintage speedy 25 with strap at an antique mall once. I spent a lot of time cleaning it up, and then I sold it because I thought it was too small. Now every time I see one like your beauty I want to hunt down another one!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

out on a work break today... mini empreinte pochette in aubergine


----------



## Samanthalvoe

ccbaggirl89 said:


> out on a work break today... mini empreinte pochette in aubergine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569675


So cute! Can you fit your cell phone inside of that pouch too?


----------



## Pursebella

With my beautiful neverfull Ikat in Venice....love travelling in style with my Lv bags!!!


----------



## snibor

Pursebella said:


> With my beautiful neverfull Ikat in Venice....love travelling in style with my Lv bags!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569717



Lovely!


----------



## fabuleux

SS15 V Tote. Kim Jones rocks!


----------



## ClintK

My things waiting on the work day to end.


----------



## LVorDie

fabuleux said:


> SS15 V Tote. Kim Jones rocks!
> View attachment 3569750



Your collection is to die for!


----------



## fabuleux

LVorDie said:


> You collection is to die for!


----------



## LVorDie

Just hanging out on a Monday with 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Stephen Sprouse!  Louis Vuitton X Stephen Sprouse SS01. Keychain is from SS09 Tribute. #LVorDie #MarcJacobs


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Samanthalvoe said:


> So cute! Can you fit your cell phone inside of that pouch too?


nope it's basicially the same size of a regular mini pochette... most phones won't fit. i use it for makeup, change and my work id


----------



## Pickle123

ccbaggirl89 said:


> out on a work break today... mini empreinte pochette in aubergine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569675


I wish they would come out with the Pochette Accessoire in empreinte. Your mini looks so nice.


----------



## ClintK

fabuleux said:


> SS15 V Tote. Kim Jones rocks!
> View attachment 3569750



I love this bag and regret not buying it!


----------



## fabuleux

ClintK said:


> I love this bag and regret not buying it!


I have seen it once or twice on preloved sites. You might be able to get one for a good price. ​


----------



## kkfiregirl

ccbaggirl89 said:


> out on a work break today... mini empreinte pochette in aubergine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569675



Your nails look very strong & healthy. [emoji4]


----------



## kkfiregirl

LVorDie said:


> Just hanging out on a Monday with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Sprouse!  Louis Vuitton X Stephen Sprouse SS01. Keychain is from SS09 Tribute. #LVorDie #MarcJacobs



Looking fab as always. [emoji173]️


----------



## Samanthalvoe

ccbaggirl89 said:


> nope it's basicially the same size of a regular mini pochette... most phones won't fit. i use it for makeup, change and my work id



If only LV made their pouches an inch longer, lol. Thanks!


----------



## momof3boyz

LVorDie said:


> Just hanging out on a Monday with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Sprouse!  Louis Vuitton X Stephen Sprouse SS01. Keychain is from SS09 Tribute. #LVorDie #MarcJacobs


This bag is so pretty !!!! Do you carry it often ?


----------



## LVorDie

momof3boyz said:


> This bag is so pretty !!!! Do you carry it often ?



Thank you!  I bring her (or 'him' I should say!) out at least two or three times a month. Sometimes I use with my monogram strap -from Pochette Metis-like a bandolier.  It's truly a holy grail piece for me! [emoji177]


----------



## lovethe1urwith

fabuleux said:


> SS15 V Tote. Kim Jones rocks!
> View attachment 3569750



I Loved this blue V on Mono when it came out, and was so hoping they would put it on the NF, but instead they did the turquoise


----------



## juicygirl82

LVorDie said:


> Just hanging out on a Monday with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Sprouse!  Louis Vuitton X Stephen Sprouse SS01. Keychain is from SS09 Tribute. #LVorDie #MarcJacobs


obsessed with your hair and makeup!!


----------



## fabuleux

lovethe1urwith said:


> I Loved this blue V on Mono when it came out, and was so hoping they would put it on the NF, but instead they did the turquoise


Actually, I was quite upset that they bastardized the runway show look with these Neverfulls and Speedies ... that was a huge let down. But it seems to be the new norm sadly.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

kkfiregirl said:


> Your nails look very strong & healthy. [emoji4]


that's kind of you... after seeing the beautiful nails of all the ladies on here i feel too 'natural' at times, my nails don't get much love, lol


----------



## kkfiregirl

ccbaggirl89 said:


> that's kind of you... after seeing the beautiful nails of all the ladies on here i feel too 'natural' at times, my nails don't get much love, lol



I find natural to be the most beautiful. [emoji173]️


----------



## 4purse

ccbaggirl89 said:


> out on a work break today... mini empreinte pochette in aubergine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569675



So pretty. Is this a new product? Do you have  a product number?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

4purse said:


> So pretty. Is this a new product? Do you have  a product number?


no, these are rare but not new. i've had it 4 years now... i guess it was a limited release or special edition or something. haven't seen them since. my date code is 2011 but i bought it in early 2012.


----------



## 4purse

ccbaggirl89 said:


> no, these are rare but not new. i've had it 4 years now... i guess it was a limited release or special edition or something. haven't seen them since. my date code is 2011 but i bought it in early 2012.



Lucky you  It's very pretty. I love Empriente it wears so well and smells divine. Thanks for the info.


----------



## LuxMommy

LVorDie said:


> Just hanging out on a Monday with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Sprouse!  Louis Vuitton X Stephen Sprouse SS01. Keychain is from SS09 Tribute. #LVorDie #MarcJacobs


YOU! Your amazing hair and style, LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

fabuleux said:


> SS15 V Tote. Kim Jones rocks!
> View attachment 3569750


This is so beautiful!


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

booboosh said:


> View attachment 3569024
> 
> 
> PDX[emoji574]️LAX
> 
> another week, another flight. this time with my trusted DE Speedy B 25! love how carefree this bag is, especially when bracing the USA Pacific Northwest rainy and snowy weather.
> 
> thank you PF for helping me finding the perfect bag so many years ago [emoji173]️



This is such a perfect bag for travel and still very fashionable style!


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

fabuleux said:


> Hanging out with the newest member of my family.
> View attachment 3568961



I love this! very cool!


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

MarLoLV said:


> First time here! From Amsterdam with LV bagcharm birthday present!
> Anotherone follow!


I am a newbie here too   beautiful pic!


----------



## UmmIbrahim

I am currently using my LV Favorite MM almost exclusively!  It literally goes with everything.... In September I decided to go all "minimalistic" to make my life a bit less busy  as I work full time as an RN and am doing my RN to BSN and have a family and I seriously got rid of 75% of my clothing and handbags and just kept 3 handbags for fall/winter...this gorgeous LV, a black shaggy deer Falabella and a Gucci Boston bag. All my other LVs I consigned or gave away. I am planning to get another LV in March for my birthday as a spring handbag...i'm thinking either a simple class DA Speedy with a new silk wrap OR a DA Girasol (sp?).  Not sure yet...


----------



## UmmIbrahim

Heres some more...from last summer out shopping...its a vintage 90's LV yellow epi leather Malesherbes...its basically their older version of the Hermes Kelly and the forrunner for the current Capucines.
When i downsized lasy September i consigned this baby as i only ever used it 1-2x a year...its very unique and rare but i just couldnr justify holding on to something so little used!!  It had been in my family for ages.


----------



## keepallfan

Enjoying an ale whose bottle matches my wallet of the day! Cheers!


----------



## Sibelle

On our way to Marseille


----------



## Dmurphy1

keepallfan said:


> Enjoying an ale whose bottle matches my wallet of the day! Cheers!


Love this, I bought this for my husband as a Christmas present !!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ruby2s said:


> So Beautiful [emoji173]
> This ones on my wishlist


You will love it!!


----------



## Pickle123

fabuleux said:


> SS15 V Tote. Kim Jones rocks!
> View attachment 3569750


This does it, I'm just gonna shop in the men's "department"


----------



## fabuleux

Pickle123 said:


> This does it, I'm just gonna shop in the men's "department"


Lol go for it!


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my Alma bb to lunch today.


----------



## LVorDie

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Alma bb to lunch today.



Everything about this is perfection!!! [emoji162][emoji172][emoji523]


----------



## Shoppinmel

AndreaM99 said:


> My new to me Trevi PM. She is truly a beauty! I am very excited and happy having her!



I remember before I owned my first Louis, walking past the window at the boutique and drooling over that bag! I still think she's a gorgeous bag. Congrats.


----------



## fyn72

Very hot here in Aus! A stop in Anzac Square to appreciate the lush soft grass.. after a little purchase 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3571218


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

SkipToMyLou said:


> Very sweet story! I found a vintage speedy 25 with strap at an antique mall once. I spent a lot of time cleaning it up, and then I sold it because I thought it was too small. Now every time I see one like your beauty I want to hunt down another one!



Aawww, thank you Skip!  There's something about vintage bags (esp. LV) that makes me draw near them. Most of the bags in my collection before were vintage until I downsized and retained a few, most especially those with sentimental value  I am also amazed by how vintage bags stay sturdy, even their hardware remain shiny after all these years!


----------



## UmmIbrahim

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Aawww, thank you Skip!  There's something about vintage bags (esp. LV) that makes me draw near them. Most of the bags in my collection before were vintage until I downsized and retained a few, most especially those with sentimental value  I am also amazed by how vintage bags stay sturdy, even their hardware remain shiny after all these years!


 I inherited quite a few vintage LVs a few years ago and they were honestly just as perfect as new ones and I found them heavier and sturdier than current LVs ... plus I felt OK going out in bad weather with them as they were patina'd . I always would think about what the history of each one was...they weren't as common 20+ years ago so having one really spoke of your class and status like a Birkin does today.


----------



## aesthetikwelten

Neglected her a little bit...


----------



## Pursebella

aesthetikwelten said:


> Neglected her a little bit...


I love this bag!! I have the Palermo pm too and it is one of my go to bags.....perfect size and shape!!!


----------



## aesthetikwelten

Pursebella said:


> I love this bag!! I have the Palermo pm too and it is one of my go to bags.....perfect size and shape!!!



Yes and very convenient with the shoulder strap I think...have her now for 8 years ...glad you love your Miss Palermo, too!


----------



## hannahmary

The more I use my Speedy 25B, the more I love her [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## California53

booboosh said:


> View attachment 3569024
> 
> 
> PDX[emoji574]️LAX
> 
> another week, another flight. this time with my trusted DE Speedy B 25! love how carefree this bag is, especially when bracing the USA Pacific Northwest rainy and snowy weather.
> 
> thank you PF for helping me finding the perfect bag so many years ago [emoji173]️



Good Morning, 
So excited! I just purchased this LV bag after two years of no purchases, selling some bags to a new forever home, and debating on my new perfect LV bag. My reasons are very similar to the ones that you posted. Family lives in the Pacific Northwest and Florida, so lots of rain. Hope to be flying soon with my LV Speedy 25 B in DE. 

Safe travels, 
California53


----------



## Keribell74

bakeacookie said:


> Mini Pochette, cles, Zippy Coin Purse, back up battery, card case, foldable shopping bag
> 
> Fits snugly, have to play a bit of Tetris.
> 
> View attachment 3562633
> 
> 
> If you don't like snug or Tetris, the 25 carries much more.


Thanks!! this definitely helps!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Wearing my siena pm crossbody..I wish the handles would stay up as I love the look of it staying up .. at least they stay a little bit longer  up when wearing crossbody ..


----------



## SkipToMyLou

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Aawww, thank you Skip!  There's something about vintage bags (esp. LV) that makes me draw near them. Most of the bags in my collection before were vintage until I downsized and retained a few, most especially those with sentimental value  I am also amazed by how vintage bags stay sturdy, even their hardware remain shiny after all these years!



I know exactly what you mean! I have quite a collection of vintage bags as well. I really should downsize but it's hard to let them go!


----------



## Peppi1975

Two of my faithful companions keeping me company at work. One is ready to go to lunch and the other keeps me organized


----------



## fyn72

Shopping [emoji2]


----------



## LuxMommy

Took my Turenne yesterday to shop for clothes for my kids.


----------



## jszkat

Neverfull MM with Leopard Bandeau


----------



## hannahmary

jszkat said:


> Neverfull MM with Leopard Bandeau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572163


Wow I love your jacket.


----------



## jszkat

hannahmary said:


> Wow I love your jacket.



Versace


----------



## LuxMommy

jszkat said:


> Versace


I was also thinking that our elevator selfies are sort of similar in style, except that your coat is way nicer than mine, love it!


----------



## vinbenphon1

At Luna Palace outdoor cinema to see Passengers with my Go-14 and Summer Ebene Sandals.


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

jszkat said:


> Neverfull MM with Leopard Bandeau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572163


I like your beautiful brown leather boots too
May I ask you what's brand of your coat? So nice!


----------



## nvie

St Germain PM at work today


----------



## uhpharm01

nvie said:


> St Germain PM at work today
> 
> View attachment 3572928


Very nice. The purse -empreinte leather, the Rolex - very nice, girl that ring. Wow! Is that from Tiffany's?!


----------



## uhpharm01

Pursebella said:


> With my beautiful neverfull Ikat in Venice....love travelling in style with my Lv bags!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569717


Exquisite


----------



## nvie

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice. The purse -empreinte leather, the Rolex - very nice, girl that ring. Wow! Is that from Tiffany's?!



Thank you for your kind comments uhpharm01. Ring is not from Tiffany. Bought it from a jeweler in Hong Kong.


----------



## uhpharm01

alexahoffmann@m said:


> Yessss!!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567313
> View attachment 3567314


Fabulous Apple watchstrap.


----------



## M5_Traveler

Just joined the the forum....

Past summer strolling with Artsy DA, Marienplatz Munchen


----------



## TheMrsKwok

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Been MIA for quite a long while now but thought to post today to share that my cute Mono Speedy 25 just turned 20 years old last week (TH0917). She's officially(?) vintage and I love her even more! We're headed to the airport, btw



That unicorn is so darn adorable !!! May I know where u get it from ?? I was thinking about having a crotchet unicorn this morning and imagining how cute it may be.


----------



## Pursebella

My daughter with her Neverfull damier ebène with a Trussardi fur charm (I gifted her the bag for her birthday...lv passion runs in the family)...and our beloved dog Tiger!!


----------



## uhpharm01

ccbaggirl89 said:


> out on a work break today... mini empreinte pochette in aubergine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569675


Girl I just love this item.


----------



## collector007

Pursebella said:


> My daughter with her Neverfull damier ebène with a Trussardi fur charm (I gifted her the bag for her birthday...lv passion runs in the family)...and our beloved dog Tiger!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573176


Cute pants & dog!!


----------



## Pursebella

collector007 said:


> Cute pants & dog!!


Thanks!


----------



## Sandra.AT

That is the new siena GM hahahaha


----------



## viewwing

Used her immediately after I got her. Now I have more space in my pochette when I use her!


----------



## M5_Traveler

Pursebella said:


> With my beautiful neverfull Ikat in Venice....love travelling in style with my Lv bags!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569717


I love that bag.... very beautiful


----------



## jszkat

LuvhandbagsLV said:


> I like your beautiful brown leather boots too
> May I ask you what's brand of your coat? So nice!



Jacket is Versace, the boots are Gabor.


----------



## tenKrat

Reverse mono PM


----------



## LVorDie

nvie said:


> St Germain PM at work today
> 
> View attachment 3572928



Perfection!


----------



## Butterflyweed

My Retiro


----------



## TrixyG

Leaving work... Ready for the weekend!


----------



## love2learn

fyn72 said:


> Shopping [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572071


Don't you just love your new PM?!!  I had to make myself use a different bag today as I reached for it, and reminded myself it was suppose to rain anyways.  Looks lovely on you as always


----------



## love2learn

Peppi1975 said:


> View attachment 3571869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of my faithful companions keeping me company at work. One is ready to go to lunch and the other keeps me organized


Do you use your daily organizer as a clutch and no bag?  I'm really liking this piece and the XL zippy wallet in mens.


----------



## love2learn

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3573757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving work... Ready for the weekend!


You look very chic!


----------



## love2learn

LuxMommy said:


> Took my Turenne yesterday to shop for clothes for my kids.


Love the Turenne!!  Is yours the MM or GM?  I have the Pm and love it!  Looks very cute with your warm coat and hat.  Thankfully, not that cold here


----------



## love2learn

jszkat said:


> Neverfull MM with Leopard Bandeau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572163


Very pretty with your bandeau.


----------



## love2learn

vinbenphon1 said:


> At Luna Palace outdoor cinema to see Passengers with my Go-14 and Summer Ebene Sandals.
> 
> View attachment 3572831
> View attachment 3572832


Love this particular GO-14 (well all of them actually, but this one really rocks)!!  Looks like a fun time.


----------



## love2learn

nvie said:


> St Germain PM at work today
> 
> View attachment 3572928


Beautiful!!  Haven't seen a St Germain in awhile.


----------



## love2learn

M5_Traveler said:


> Just joined the the forum....
> 
> Past summer strolling with Artsy DA, Marienplatz Munchen


Really looked beautiful with your dress!


----------



## love2learn

Pursebella said:


> My daughter with her Neverfull damier ebène with a Trussardi fur charm (I gifted her the bag for her birthday...lv passion runs in the family)...and our beloved dog Tiger!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573176


I'm sure she loves her NF with the ever so cute charm so much!  Beautiful gift and love your little puppy posing so well for the picture.


----------



## love2learn

viewwing said:


> Used her immediately after I got her. Now I have more space in my pochette when I use her!
> View attachment 3573275


It does help so much to have a small wallet when using the pochette.  They look lovely together.


----------



## love2learn

Butterflyweed said:


> My Retiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573517


Very nice!!


----------



## love2learn

tenKrat said:


> Reverse mono PM
> 
> View attachment 3573502


Looks very nice with your outfit.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Pursebella said:


> My daughter with her Neverfull damier ebène with a Trussardi fur charm (I gifted her the bag for her birthday...lv passion runs in the family)...and our beloved dog Tiger!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573176



Dear daughter, fabulous purse, adorable dog - very wonderful!!


----------



## nvie

love2learn said:


> Beautiful!!  Haven't seen a St Germain in awhile.



Thank you, love this bag. [emoji4]


----------



## fyn72

love2learn said:


> Don't you just love your new PM?!!  I had to make myself use a different bag today as I reached for it, and reminded myself it was suppose to rain anyways.  Looks lovely on you as always



I do! [emoji173] haha I can understand that [emoji16] thank you sweetie!


----------



## LuxMommy

love2learn said:


> Love the Turenne!!  Is yours the MM or GM?  I have the Pm and love it!  Looks very cute with your warm coat and hat.  Thankfully, not that cold here


Thanks love2learn! It's the MM, the absolutely perfect size for me, although I love the PM too, it is SO cute, but needed a bag that can fit my laptop . I am just waiting for the winter to end and luckily it's starting to feel  like spring might be slowly on its way.


----------



## Fierymo

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3573757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving work... Ready for the weekend!


I love the bag charm.


----------



## anis azmi

Quick trip to the uptown for some korean dessert with my sis and this bb!


----------



## Pursebella

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Dear daughter, fabulous purse, adorable dog - very wonderful!!


Thank you I am very lucky!!


----------



## atelierforward

tenKrat said:


> Reverse mono PM
> 
> View attachment 3573502


Lovely!


----------



## Butterflyweed

love2learn said:


> Very nice!!



Thank you!


----------



## kkfiregirl

M5_Traveler said:


> Just joined the the forum....
> 
> Past summer strolling with Artsy DA, Marienplatz Munchen



You look beautiful.


----------



## love2learn

Was shopping this morning with hubby and was getting bored and thought "perfect in action" pics[emoji3]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Love velvet furniture pieces!!  This couch was so comfy and my Anthracite Cluny looked perfect sitting there[emoji173]️


----------



## snibor

love2learn said:


> Was shopping this morning with hubby and was getting bored and thought "perfect in action" pics[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574360
> View attachment 3574362
> 
> Love velvet furniture pieces!!  This couch was so comfy and my Anthracite Cluny looked perfect sitting there[emoji173]️



Gorgeous!


----------



## Pursebella

love2learn said:


> I'm sure she loves her NF with the ever so cute charm so much!  Beautiful gift and love your little puppy posing so well for the picture.


Thanks yes she loves the NF and personally picked the charm...and it's just her first Vuitton....and my Tiger is very happy to pose for pictures!!


----------



## Pursebella

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Dear daughter, fabulous purse, adorable dog - very wonderful!!


Thank You!!!


----------



## M5_Traveler

kkfiregirl said:


> You look beautiful.


Thanks!


----------



## TrixyG

love2learn said:


> Was shopping this morning with hubby and was getting bored and thought "perfect in action" pics[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574360
> View attachment 3574362
> 
> Love velvet furniture pieces!!  This couch was so comfy and my Anthracite Cluny looked perfect sitting there[emoji173]️



Perfect place for this gorgeous bag!


----------



## for3v3rz

NF is coming with to the kids skating and swimming classes today.


----------



## love2learn

anis azmi said:


> View attachment 3574019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick trip to the uptown for some korean dessert with my sis and this bb!


Bag looks very cute sitting there and your dessert looks divine!!!


----------



## love2learn

for3v3rz said:


> NF is coming with to the kids skating and swimming classes today.
> 
> View attachment 3574621


Great bag to take anywhere!!


----------



## love2learn

snibor said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## love2learn

TrixyG said:


> Perfect place for this gorgeous bag!


Thank you!


----------



## j19

Lunch from a few days ago


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Pursebella said:


> My daughter with her Neverfull damier ebène with a Trussardi fur charm (I gifted her the bag for her birthday...lv passion runs in the family)...and our beloved dog Tiger!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573176


like the bag, but  the dog!! sooo cute!


----------



## fyn72

Still loving my Pallas bb  almost 2 years later [emoji173]


----------



## ckitamura

Waiting for the bf who's in the bathroom. Enjoying a stroll in Waikiki, maybe to do some shopping tonight?! It's a rare occasion for us locals to venture into Waikiki so I'm going to enjoy it


----------



## Speedyqueen73

deb68nc said:


> Waiting for breakfast in downtown Asheville NC ...


Love the Pallas BB ❤ Looks even better on!


----------



## Speedyqueen73

fyn72 said:


> Still loving my Pallas bb  almost 2 years later [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574951


Oooh so pretty with the pink!


----------



## anis azmi

love2learn said:


> Bag looks very cute sitting there and your dessert looks divine!!!


Thank u!


----------



## LuxMommy

for3v3rz said:


> NF is coming with to the kids skating and swimming classes today.
> 
> View attachment 3574621



That's perfect, I took my kids swimming yesterday and skating today .


----------



## luv2bling

honisnowy said:


> View attachment 3509546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Drouot sightseeing.  This is the view of the Kalalau Valley on Kauai.


I love this bag!    I ogle it when I see it listed on eBay.  Seeing it here in your post may cause me to press the " buy"  button.


----------



## Kitty Magenta

lasartorialista said:


> So call me insane. In 2010 I bought a neverfull mm and loved it to death. I sold it in 2014 (at a profit) because I was tired of seeing everyone around town with one. I replaced it with a Goyard St Louis, but still missed the weight and greater substance and structure of the Neverfull. Well on a trip to Europe, I went ahead and re-bought it and have been loving it along with the pochette (my 2010 version didn't have one) ever since!  I think I got it at even cheaper than I did in 2010, after the vat refund!  Long live the neverfull!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541459
> View attachment 3541460


Looks absolutely beautiful on you. I have the exact same bag in the same print but does the strap hurt your shoulder in the beginning? Does it get better? I've used it 10 times since I bought it in 2013. 4 years and I've used it 10 times.


----------



## missjoannawearsblack

Epi Speedy 30 Cassis heading to Wegmans for a little grocery shopping.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Sunday everyone!!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

HeartMyMJs said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!!!
> View attachment 3575376


Lovely bag is this the mm? ..I can't wait to get it in 2 weeks for my birthday are there any cons on this bag or things I have to inspect when I buy the bag? It will be my first empreinte bag


----------



## LVorDie

Sunday coffee and journaling with my Pochette Metis Infrarouge and Monogram Eclipse IPad Coverbox [emoji177]


----------



## lVliving

A bit rainy here today so using my Favorite MM with my Felicie golden chain


----------



## fabuleux

Large Agenda in Monogram Canvas.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sandra.AT said:


> Lovely bag is this the mm? ..I can't wait to get it in 2 weeks for my birthday are there any cons on this bag or things I have to inspect when I buy the bag? It will be my first empreinte bag



Hi!!  Yes it's the mm size!!  Actually this is my replacement.  My first one had a glazing problem.  It started to melt on the edges.  My SA said it was a bad batch around late 2014 early 2015.  She said they can't fix it.  I was given credit but I love this bag so much I got another one.  Yes the leather is better now.  No regrets.  You will love it!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi!!  Yes it's the mm size!!  Actually this is my replacement.  My first one had a glazing problem.  It started to melt on the edges.  My SA said it was a bad batch around late 2014 early 2015.  She said they can't fix it.  I was given credit but I love this bag so much I got another one.  Yes the leather is better now.  No regrets.  You will love it!!


Thank you that helps.. I'm so excited


----------



## j19

Today's shopping and SLGs


----------



## frivofrugalista

Shopping with Ice


----------



## goldenfountain

I posted this in the Chanel forum too but here's my pochette cles in action, accompanying me in my quick errands running at the local supermarket yesterday!


----------



## j19

LVorDie said:


> Sunday coffee and journaling with my Pochette Metis Infrarouge and Monogram Eclipse IPad Coverbox [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3575427


Love this!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Shopping with Ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3575580



Nice Ice .  This one is truly stunning -- am so glad you decided to use her today. Hope you had fun shopping.


----------



## nvie

First LVoe


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Nice Ice .  This one is truly stunning -- am so glad you decided to use her today. Hope you had fun shopping.



Sure did as the weather finally allowed it, thank you [emoji170]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you that helps.. I'm so excited



Early congrats!!  Can't wait to see!!


----------



## Skamanda

With my 25 B the other weekend.


----------



## TrixyG

Skamanda said:


> View attachment 3575881
> 
> 
> With my 25 B the other weekend.



Love your style...and this bag!


----------



## WaitingToRetire

Wow! Stunning!


----------



## hannahmary

I was a crossbody girl. That's why I bought speey b for cross body option. Now I start caring hand held haha. I love the look when caring it by my hand and when I want free hand, I just put it on my arm. My arm is small so it fit perfectly. [emoji41] I leave the strap at home but it still very usefull in other occasion.


----------



## shalomjude

Skamanda said:


> View attachment 3575881
> 
> 
> With my 25 B the other weekend.


Love your aesthetic


----------



## Kitty Magenta

Taking my 10 years old son to cheesecake factory for our lunch date today. I know my LV doesn't always match haha


----------



## aimeng

Love love love the mini backpack , perfect for Disney Trip


----------



## aimeng




----------



## aimeng

As backpack


----------



## craftyiscool

It's so cute!! I never even considered this bag or this style but yours is so adorable now I'm like hmmmmmm.... lol



aimeng said:


> As backpack
> View attachment 3576270


----------



## fabuleux

Special shout out to @LVBastille 
Olav GM in Damier Ébène.


----------



## frivofrugalista

I know it's not a bag but I made it one and love it...Nice BB


----------



## aimeng

craftyiscool said:


> It's so cute!! I never even considered this bag or this style but yours is so adorable now I'm like hmmmmmm.... lol



It is a cute bag! [emoji4]it is very different from my other LV bags........


----------



## Deleted member 20806

fabuleux said:


> Special shout out to @LVBastille
> Olav GM in Damier Ébène.
> View attachment 3576333


I love the Olav bags!!! A nice blast from the past. Yours looks amazing! Thanks for the shout out haha you knew I would be a fan


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> I know it's not a bag but I made it one and love it...Nice BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3576350



I love it as a bag!!   How unique!  Did you buy it with this in mind (to wear as a bag)?  You look so nice and warm


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> I love it as a bag!!   How unique!  Did you buy it with this in mind (to wear as a bag)?  You look so nice and warm



Thank you lovely[emoji170]Yes I bought it to use as a bag as I have no makeup I carry! And it fits my cosmetic case and Sarah wallet! And yes it's cold up here, have to stay warm or I get sick.


----------



## fabuleux

LVBastille said:


> I love the Olav bags!!! A nice blast from the past. Yours looks amazing! Thanks for the shout out haha you knew I would be a fan


Yeah they were a very nice collection and you don't see them very often. I bought it in 2004 to match my Greenwich GM travel bag. 
I already got some compliments on it today! haha classic LV!


----------



## booboosh

hannahmary said:


> View attachment 3575931
> 
> 
> I was a crossbody girl. That's why I bought speey b for cross body option. Now I start caring hand held haha. I love the look when caring it by my hand and when I want free hand, I just put it on my arm. My arm is small so it fit perfectly. [emoji41] I leave the strap at home but it still very usefull in other occasion.



I know exactly what you mean! I totally bought this thinking I would use it more as a crossbody but it looks sooo cute handheld! I use the shoulder strap and keep the crossbody extension strap in the bag just in case


----------



## vinbenphon1

frivofrugalista said:


> Shopping with Ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3575580



Love this bag . 



Skamanda said:


> View attachment 3575881
> 
> 
> With my 25 B the other weekend.



Cute picture


----------



## frivofrugalista

vinbenphon1 said:


> Love this bag .
> 
> 
> 
> Cute picture



Thank you[emoji170]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mon Mono day!!


----------



## Iamminda

HeartMyMJs said:


> Mon Mono day!!
> View attachment 3576832


I love your pictures -- you always have such great style .


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Iamminda said:


> I love your pictures -- you always have such great style .



Thank you!!  You are too sweet!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## FancyPants77

nvie said:


> St Germain PM at work today
> 
> View attachment 3572928



Gorgeous! . Love this bag.


----------



## qann77

Stuck in a traffic jam with my Alma bb epi noir...  so took a pic! Swapped the original strap (too long & boring) for a studded one. Been using my Alma for 3 weeks and really enjoying using her!


----------



## LuxMommy

qann77 said:


> Stuck in a traffic jam with my Alma bb epi noir...  so took a pic! Swapped the original strap (too long & boring) for a studded one. Been using my Alma for 3 weeks and really enjoying using her!
> 
> View attachment 3577063


LOVE that strap!!!!


----------



## Erin DL Cruz

Essentials for a sleep over


----------



## Fendilove

I received my first LV Speedy B 30 in Damier Ebene from my husband for Christmas. I am in love with it. I always thought SpeedyB 25 would be my ideal bag but now I am not sure. I know every LV owner has gone through this dilemma.... Does LV allow for exchange if you want to change sizes? I have til the end of the month to decide.


----------



## Acctt

Fendilove said:


> I received my first LV Speedy B 30 in Damier Ebene from my husband for Christmas. I am in love with it. I always thought SpeedyB 25 would be my ideal bag but now I am not sure. I know every LV owner has gone through this dilemma.... Does LV allow for exchange if you want to change sizes? I have til the end of the month to decide.
> View attachment 3577266



Yes you can exhhane it!


----------



## Peppi1975

frivofrugalista said:


> I know it's not a bag but I made it one and love it...Nice BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3576350



And you rock it! Looks great on you and I bet it's supper roomy.


----------



## luv2bling

qann77 said:


> Stuck in a traffic jam with my Alma bb epi noir...  so took a pic! Swapped the original strap (too long & boring) for a studded one. Been using my Alma for 3 weeks and really enjoying using her!
> 
> View attachment 3577063


Love the strap!       

   It gives Alma a hip yet classy persona


----------



## kkfiregirl

Skamanda said:


> View attachment 3575881
> 
> 
> With my 25 B the other weekend.



You make Damier ebene look very appealing ...


----------



## kkfiregirl

HeartMyMJs said:


> Mon Mono day!!
> View attachment 3576832



Mon mono looks good on you, M!


----------



## Butterflyweed

for3v3rz said:


> NF is coming with to the kids skating and swimming classes today.
> 
> View attachment 3574621



Beautiful!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

kkfiregirl said:


> Mon mono looks good on you, M!



Thank you!! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## cherrybelly

Close up look of my initial on my new Alma BB. It took 2 hours for LV to have it heat stamped. I like the end result. [emoji3]


----------



## Skamanda

kkfiregirl said:


> You make Damier ebene look very appealing ...



Thanks, it's my favorite!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

jszkat said:


> Neverfull MM with Leopard Bandeau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572163


Love you bag and love love the boots!!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

fyn72 said:


> Still loving my Pallas bb  almost 2 years later [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574951


Tried this in raisin the other day at the boutique..so beautiful and light! You bag looks like new and beautiful!! 
Tossing btwn this and Alma bb in Epi as possible next purchase later on..


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

T





frivofrugalista said:


> I know it's not a bag but I made it one and love it...Nice BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3576350


This is so unique!!


----------



## Pursebella

Ready to leave the house with my new Lv Lockme ii eyelets!! So glad I was able to get this beauty!!


----------



## dexter123

aesthetikwelten said:


> Neglected her a little bit...



I also love my Palermo pm. It's my go to bag!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Pursebella said:


> Ready to leave the house with my new Lv Lockme ii eyelets!! So glad I was able to get this beauty!!


So beautiful! You wear it so well!!


----------



## Pursebella

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> So beautiful! You wear it so well!!


Thank you I am so happy with this bag!! The leather is gorgeous, soft to the touch but not saggy....plus it transitions well from day to night...


----------



## Dmurphy1

Pursebella said:


> Ready to leave the house with my new Lv Lockme ii eyelets!! So glad I was able to get this beauty!!


Gorgeous bag !!!


----------



## Pursebella

Dmurphy1 said:


> Gorgeous bag !!!


Thanks!!


----------



## nvie

LVoe small leather goods.

Clockwise: Epi Zippy in Indigo, Empreinte Compact Curieuse in Cherry, Monogram Marie, Empreinte Cles in Marine Rouge, Empreinte Cles in Grape and Damier Emilie


----------



## DooneyNewbie

Sandra.AT said:


> Wearing my siena pm crossbody..I wish the handles would stay up as I love the look of it staying up .. at least they stay a little bit longer  up when wearing crossbody ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3571651



This bag is beautiful and that size is perfect! I'm thinking this would be a great alternative to getting the Speedy in DE as my second LV bag (I have a Speedy 30 in monogram). It's almost the same kind of bag but with a different shape. Love it!


----------



## shalomnurse

At work with Alma on a cold snowy day:


----------



## DooneyNewbie

cherrybelly said:


> Close up look of my initial on my new Alma BB. It took 2 hours for LV to have it heat stamped. I like the end result. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3577893



I like that it's understated (the gold foil heat-stamp is nice but this looks even classier.


----------



## DooneyNewbie

shalomnurse said:


> At work with Alma on a cold snowy day:
> View attachment 3578276



One of my dream-bags!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## shalomnurse

And my adorable epi Victorine wallet. [emoji173]️


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Pursebella said:


> Thank you I am so happy with this bag!! The leather is gorgeous, soft to the touch but not saggy....plus it transitions well from day to night...


Yes I remember trying it on at the boutique and thinking how lovely the leather feels! Congrats on a beautiful bag!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Waiting to get blood work done this morning, the infrarouge matched the occasion.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Pursebella said:


> Ready to leave the house with my new Lv Lockme ii eyelets!! So glad I was able to get this beauty!!



Love that sweater, where did you get it?


----------



## Pursebella

SpeedyJC said:


> Love that sweater, where did you get it?


Thank You! I got it when I was vacationing in New York at the BCBG store. I love it too!!


----------



## luv2bling

Pursebella said:


> Ready to leave the house with my new Lv Lockme ii eyelets!! So glad I was able to get this beauty!!


This bag is a beauty.


----------



## pat222

Fendilove said:


> I received my first LV Speedy B 30 in Damier Ebene from my husband for Christmas. I am in love with it. I always thought SpeedyB 25 would be my ideal bag but now I am not sure. I know every LV owner has gone through this dilemma.... Does LV allow for exchange if you want to change sizes? I have til the end of the month to decide.
> View attachment 3577266


You can definitely exchange.  I just exchanged the Speedy B25 for the 30.  So glad I did.  The 25 is lovely, just a tad small for me.   I really wanted the extra width on the top (zipper).  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## atelierforward

Pursebella said:


> Ready to leave the house with my new Lv Lockme ii eyelets!! So glad I was able to get this beauty!!


Super cute!!


----------



## FreAnne

Brought mine to work today


----------



## fyn72

Caissa got her own seat at the hair dresser [emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

fyn72 said:


> Caissa got her own seat at the hair dresser [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578810


Beautiful, deserves it's own seat


----------



## Sandra.AT

DooneyNewbie said:


> This bag is beautiful and that size is perfect! I'm thinking this would be a great alternative to getting the Speedy in DE as my second LV bag (I have a Speedy 30 in monogram). It's almost the same kind of bag but with a different shape. Love it!


Thank you  If you have the possibilty to try both bags on, i would recommend it. both look so small when you see them first time. Speedy fits way more than siena pm but siena om and speedy 25 are both great for work, travel, shopping or going out for drinks. I got the siena pm first because I didn´t like the speedy b25 at first, but I made up my mind and bought the speedy b25 in mono and DE later and i love them both.  I can´t really tell you which I love the most. The siena pm is a great alternative to speedy 25 and alma pm/bb because it´s a mixture of all of these bags but I also recommend to have at least one speedy 25 oder b25  in your collection. You will love it anyway.


----------



## Sandra.AT

fyn72 said:


> Caissa got her own seat at the hair dresser [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578810


it is such a beautiful bag  I would like to have one if i ever go back to shoulder bags. I´m thinking a lot lately about a LV shoulder bag to get a some variations in my collection. Is this a heavy bag and does the stap fall off your shoulder? Is the strap comfortable to wear?


----------



## atelierforward

Dining out with Infrarouge pochette metis earlier this week


----------



## shalomnurse

Back to my favorite Speedy for another day of teaching classes:


----------



## eena1230

She's Seating Pretty while I'm workin' hard


----------



## Adaniels729

eena1230 said:


> She's Seating Pretty while I'm workin' hard



So cute with that strap!! This pic might cost me $$$. Haha


----------



## eena1230

Haha..this strap is more comfortable than the original strap. 


Adaniels729 said:


> So cute with that strap!! This pic might cost me $$$.


----------



## LuxMommy

Earlier today, getting ready to pick my kids up from daycare and preschool. I've been getting compliments on my Twice every time I carry her!


----------



## eena1230

Haha..this strap is more comfortable than the original strap. 


Adaniels729 said:


> So cute with that strap!! This pic might cost me $$$.


----------



## pat222

Here's my Cabas Rivington and my Daily Organiser!  Also my prized keychain turned luggage tag with the Hawaii stamp.


----------



## nyluvbags

luv this baby[emoji177]


----------



## nyluvbags

View attachment 3579671

	

		
			
		

		
	
luv this baby[emoji177]


----------



## momof3boyz

LuxMommy said:


> Earlier today, getting ready to pick my kids up from daycare and preschool. I've been getting compliments on my Twice every time I carry her!


Pretty !!! What color is your twice ? TIA


----------



## momof3boyz

LuxMommy said:


> Earlier today, getting ready to pick my kids up from daycare and preschool. I've been getting compliments on my Twice every time I carry her!


Pretty !!! What color is your twice ? TIA


----------



## LuxMommy

momof3boyz said:


> Pretty !!! What color is your twice ? TIA


Thank you! It's Grape .


----------



## Yuki85

I just love LV as work bag!!! I am trying to use other bags/brants as work bag but after few days I always wanna come back to my LVs [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Today with my Speedy 35


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Dressing up my new pochette metis in a Hermes twilly[emoji3]


----------



## j19

eena1230 said:


> She's Seating Pretty while I'm workin' hard


Gorgeous!


----------



## lvly808

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3580054
> 
> Dressing up my new pochette metis in a Hermes twilly[emoji3]


Is there a tutorial somewhere of how to do that?  I need to do it for mine.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lvly808 said:


> Is there a tutorial somewhere of how to do that?  I need to do it for mine.


lots of them on utube. just type in 'tie a twilly' or something close to that.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

lvly808 said:


> Is there a tutorial somewhere of how to do that?  I need to do it for mine.


Hi luv. Just use youtube to search how to tie a twilly i used that same method to tie on this handle. Its a bit shorter than the handles they show on the tutorial so just loop it a bit tighter at either end of the pochette handle then more sparingly in the middle part of the handle. x


----------



## merekat703




----------



## LVorDie

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 3580812



This is gorgeous!!! More of this!


----------



## LVorDie

Pursebella said:


> Ready to leave the house with my new Lv Lockme ii eyelets!! So glad I was able to get this beauty!!



How am I just now seeing this!  This bag is gorgeous!  Would love to see more up-close pics!  Congrats on a beautiful piece!


----------



## fyn72

Sandra.AT said:


> it is such a beautiful bag  I would like to have one if i ever go back to shoulder bags. I´m thinking a lot lately about a LV shoulder bag to get a some variations in my collection. Is this a heavy bag and does the stap fall off your shoulder? Is the strap comfortable to wear?



Thank you! It is so comfortable to wear as the strap is wide, doesn't fall off the shoulder and very light [emoji4]


----------



## fyn72

Love wearing my PM[emoji173]


----------



## LakeLake

Speedy 25 with monogram strap, going to meet a friend for lunch and some shopping.


----------



## Dorf

My DE desk agenda today.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Dorf said:


> My DE desk agenda today.
> View attachment 3580980



Classy...


----------



## Pursebella

LVorDie said:


> How am I just now seeing this!  This bag is gorgeous!  Would love to see more up-close pics!  Congrats on a beautiful piece!


Thank You!! It really is one of a kind!! Plus it fits a lot and goes well from day to night just taking off the strap!


----------



## LVorDie

Pursebella said:


> Thank You!! It really is one of a kind!! Plus it fits a lot and goes well from day to night just taking off the strap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581123



It's even more stunning up close! Thanks for the pic and congrats on owning throws beautiful piece!


----------



## GiannaCC

New to me ♡♡♡


----------



## Mendezhm

Can't switch out of this bag! I just love it so much. It was an unexpected, but very pleasant purchase! [emoji173]


----------



## HampsteadLV




----------



## Arlene619

Out with my bb, I love this bag![emoji173]


----------



## luv2bling

Zoezampalunga said:


> Classy...



Agreed .   I'll just add _*...as always *_to your comment.


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## HampsteadLV




----------



## vinbenphon1

Pursebella said:


> Ready to leave the house with my new Lv Lockme ii eyelets!! So glad I was able to get this beauty!!


So stunning. You both look fab xx


----------



## vinbenphon1

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 3580812


Loving your MC, but the snow... beautiful. where abouts are you merekat?


----------



## Pursebella

vinbenphon1 said:


> So stunning. You both look fab xx


Thanks!!


----------



## merekat703

vinbenphon1 said:


> Loving your MC, but the snow... beautiful. where abouts are you merekat?


Thanks! New England, lots of snow.


----------



## Dawn

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3582018


Is that the 30? Looks great on you!


----------



## Dorf

My pdj DE today.


----------



## Missxanthropic

LakeLake said:


> View attachment 3580942
> 
> Speedy 25 with monogram strap, going to meet a friend for lunch and some shopping.



What strap is that? Looks Super cute!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

luv2bling said:


> Agreed .   I'll just add _*...as always *_to your comment.



Oh, yes!![emoji16]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3581996
> 
> View attachment 3581997
> 
> View attachment 3581998


still wanting that mini pochette! love that


----------



## Skamanda




----------



## eena1230

Perfect bag for this rainy weather... love my PM


----------



## j19

Yesterday's shopping and bag of the day - Pochette Accessoires NM with monogram crossbody strap


----------



## Iamminda

j19 said:


> Yesterday's shopping and bag of the day - Pochette Accessoires NM with monogram crossbody strap
> View attachment 3582575



The monogram strap looks nice with your pochette.


----------



## j19

Iamminda said:


> The monogram strap looks nice with your pochette.


Thank you!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I am completely obsessed with this little bag. I loved it before it came out and was thrilled to be in Atlanta shortly after it came out so I could look it over. I loved it but was really concerned it was a novelty that I'd get over. I'm also not a small bag person so I knew it would be a big adjustment. 

Turns out it is perfect! I genuinely have to force myself to change out of it to keep all my other bags I love in rotation.


----------



## Ubi_Stack

leslie_x said:


> View attachment 3563276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pochette metis



Hi! Where are your shoes from?


----------



## LVorDie

Dorf said:


> My pdj DE today.
> View attachment 3582291



Total class!


----------



## Dorf

LVorDie said:


> Total class!


Thanks


----------



## LuxMommy

All matchy-matchy with my Montaigne MM today, on our way to meet a friend for a sushi lunch .


----------



## fabuleux

j19 said:


> Yesterday's shopping and bag of the day - Pochette Accessoires NM with monogram crossbody strap
> View attachment 3582575


The only way to cook!! 
#LeCreusetForever


----------



## j19

fabuleux said:


> The only way to cook!!
> #LeCreusetForever


This time I only bought a mini teapot and a heart shaped container but I will be back for pots and pans!


----------



## momof3boyz

LuxMommy said:


> All matchy-matchy with my Montaigne MM today, on our way to meet a friend for a sushi lunch .


You always look so pretty and put together !


----------



## lvly808

View attachment 3583301


At work with my Sienna MM overlooking the city.


----------



## Pursebella

lvly808 said:


> View attachment 3583301
> 
> 
> At work with my Sienna MM overlooking the city.


So beautiful!! You really have a view!!


----------



## LuxMommy

momof3boyz said:


> You always look so pretty and put together !


Aww, THANK YOU momof3boyz, you are SO sweet!


----------



## Sibelle

Took my Pochette Metis to work today.


----------



## itsmree

Skamanda said:


> View attachment 3582375


super cute!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

M


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

Arlene619 said:


> Out with my bb, I love this bag![emoji173]
> View attachment 3581756


I love it! she is so cute!!


----------



## hedonista

qann77 said:


> Stuck in a traffic jam with my Alma bb epi noir...  so took a pic! Swapped the original strap (too long & boring) for a studded one. Been using my Alma for 3 weeks and really enjoying using her!
> 
> View attachment 3577063



Omg, is that an LV strap?? I love it!! [emoji7][emoji7] What's it called? And if you don't mind my asking, how much does it cost?


----------



## Camietedie

Me and my DE Pocket Organizer at a café


----------



## Dawn

lvly808 said:


> View attachment 3583301
> 
> 
> At work with my Sienna MM overlooking the city.


great shot! what a view - and what a bag!


----------



## HiEndGirl

My Neverfull to brighten up the office with some cute SLGs for extra company


----------



## Pursebella

HiEndGirl said:


> My Neverfull to brighten up the office with some cute SLGs for extra company
> 
> View attachment 3584127


Very cute!! How is your Neverfull in epi holding up?? Thinking about buying one but worried about how the leather will hold up!! I already have it in damier azur and monogrm ikat and they are really carefree...


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Sibelle said:


> Took my Pochette Metis to work today.
> 
> View attachment 3583451


Beautiful! The reverse print is growing on me...


----------



## snibor

Not usually worn in winter but recently back from spa so why not?


----------



## Sandra.AT

snibor said:


> Not usually worn in winter but recently back from spa so why not?
> View attachment 3584257


It looks so lovely and fits perfectly to your outfit..is thus the 30 or 25? I can't figure it out


----------



## snibor

Sandra.AT said:


> It looks so lovely and fits perfectly to your outfit..is thus the 30 or 25? I can't figure it out



Thank you!  It's a 25. Purchased many years ago.


----------



## Sandra.AT

snibor said:


> Thank you!  It's a 25. Purchased many years ago.


Looks still sooo great .. i'm curious if you treat the vachetta, cleaned it with anything or did you do nothing?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

snibor said:


> Not usually worn in winter but recently back from spa so why not?
> View attachment 3584257



Beautiful! I love wearing mine all year, and I have the exact same one!


----------



## snibor

Sandra.AT said:


> Looks still sooo great .. i'm curious if you treat the vachetta, cleaned it with anything or did you do nothing?



I've done nothing and have to admit I was not the most careful with it. I'm rediscovering some of my older bags. I posted in another thread that 2 of the bottom corners had piping sticking out so I recently sent it in to be repaired.   Just got it back a few weeks ago.


----------



## merekat703

snibor said:


> I've done nothing and have to admit I was not the most careful with it. I'm rediscovering some of my older bags. I posted in another thread that 2 of the bottom corners had piping sticking out so I recently sent it in to be repaired.   Just got it back a few weeks ago.


May I ask what they charge? My speedy has piping sticking out too.


----------



## Sandra.AT

snibor said:


> I've done nothing and have to admit I was not the most careful with it. I'm rediscovering some of my older bags. I posted in another thread that 2 of the bottom corners had piping sticking out so I recently sent it in to be repaired.   Just got it back a few weeks ago.


That's great as I also do nothing with the vachetta.. if my bags will also look as good as your bag in a few years then I'm happy [emoji38]


----------



## snibor

merekat703 said:


> May I ask what they charge? My speedy has piping sticking out too.



I did not use lv and it was $140. There is a thread on here started by someone else with same bag and piping issue and lv quoted her $180 I believe.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Pursebella said:


> Very cute!! How is your Neverfull in epi holding up?? Thinking about buying one but worried about how the leather will hold up!! I already have it in damier azur and monogrm ikat and they are really carefree...



Excellent! I've had her for several years now and gets regular weekly use for work. Very easy to keep clean and a little sun shower easy to wipe dry so I find it a worry free bag. I keep it in the dust cover when I'm. It using it.


----------



## HiEndGirl

snibor said:


> Not usually worn in winter but recently back from spa so why not?
> View attachment 3584257



I have the exact same speedy [emoji177]. I use mine as a constant go to bag. Love the size and goes with almost anything.  [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Cherry Speedy out to lunch today.


----------



## Tsangtastic

With the lovable blue.


----------



## Skamanda




----------



## Aliluvlv

eena1230 said:


> Perfect bag for this rainy weather... love my PM


Love!  And your hunter boots too! [emoji7]


----------



## eena1230

Aliluvlv said:


> Love!  And your hunter boots too! [emoji7]


Thank you sweetie


----------



## Sandra.AT

Skamanda said:


> View attachment 3584638


I love your whole outfit ...speedy fits so great with your outfit [emoji2]


----------



## jay88

My fav scarf got it in a few colours but Verone is so easy matched with outfits! 





And my Tivoli still beautiful no colour changes as yet [emoji5]


----------



## Yuki85

Waiting room of my doctor - fever [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## forever.elise

LuxMommy said:


> All matchy-matchy with my Montaigne MM today, on our way to meet a friend for a sushi lunch .



Love the bag and Pom, may I ask where you got it?!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Yuki85 said:


> Waiting room of my doctor - fever [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]
> 
> View attachment 3585070


[emoji53]  Feel better! Looking at beautiful LV items like your bag always makes me feel better.


----------



## LuxMommy

forever.elise said:


> Love the bag and Pom, may I ask where you got it?!


Thanks Elise! The Pom is by a Finnish company called Gemmi - here is their site: http://www.gemmi.fi/#story-img 
I bought it here in Finland and I'm not sure if they are available internationally, but the site is in English, so perhaps they are! They are amazing quality and very affordable compared to many others (half price compared to a Michael Kors one).


----------



## Dorf

Some small D.E items


----------



## Breadnbrie

My brand new NF MM in azur! Love her so much! Sorry for the photo overload. I'm just excited!
Uncinched



And cinched


On passenger's seat


At work


----------



## Sandra.AT

Breadnbrie said:


> My brand new NF MM in azur! Love her so much! Sorry for the photo overload. I'm just excited!
> Uncinched
> View attachment 3585529
> View attachment 3585528
> 
> And cinched
> View attachment 3585527
> 
> On passenger's seat
> View attachment 3585530
> 
> At work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585547


It looks so lovely on you..makes me wanna have it too


----------



## Aliluvlv

Breadnbrie said:


> My brand new NF MM in azur! Love her so much! Sorry for the photo overload. I'm just excited!
> Uncinched
> View attachment 3585529
> View attachment 3585528
> 
> And cinched
> View attachment 3585527
> 
> On passenger's seat
> View attachment 3585530
> 
> At work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585547


She's so beautiful congratulations!  [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Breadnbrie said:


> My brand new NF MM in azur! Love her so much! Sorry for the photo overload. I'm just excited!
> Uncinched
> View attachment 3585529
> View attachment 3585528
> 
> And cinched
> View attachment 3585527
> 
> On passenger's seat
> View attachment 3585530
> 
> At work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585547



Congrats on this beauty -- it looks so pretty especially sitting there in the passenger seat (with that beautiful lighting).  Love it on you especially with that pink blouse.  Enjoy!


----------



## LVorDie

Me and my beloved Denim Cabby GM out and about today! She's 10 years old this year! [emoji170] #2007 #LVorDie #MarcJacobs


----------



## nvie

At work


----------



## br_t

Girolata on my desk. This is a new purchase. Funny I don't see many LV lovers talk about it.  I attached it with my crossbody strap and works really well.  Pretty Pretty~!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Breadnbrie said:


> My brand new NF MM in azur! Love her so much! Sorry for the photo overload. I'm just excited!
> Uncinched
> View attachment 3585529
> View attachment 3585528
> 
> And cinched
> View attachment 3585527
> 
> On passenger's seat
> View attachment 3585530
> 
> At work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585547



[emoji177][emoji7] gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Dorf said:


> Some small D.E items
> View attachment 3585449



Love the sneaky blue there [emoji170]


----------



## HiEndGirl

nvie said:


> At work
> 
> View attachment 3585596



Love everything [emoji170]


----------



## HiEndGirl

br_t said:


> Girolata on my desk. This is a new purchase. Funny I don't see many LV lovers talk about it.  I attached it with my crossbody strap and works really well.  Pretty Pretty~!



I've not seen this before! Wow lovely.


----------



## nvie

HiEndGirl said:


> Love everything [emoji170]



Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## br_t

HiEndGirl said:


> I've not seen this before! Wow lovely.


Thank you sweetie. Here is a pic on my 5'3 frame.  I think it's perfect! so versatile. More Lv lovers should jump on this bag!


----------



## nvie

Last working day before the Lunar New Year.


----------



## Dorf

HiEndGirl said:


> Love the sneaky blue there [emoji170]


Thanks!


----------



## fyn72

LVorDie said:


> Me and my beloved Denim Cabby GM out and about today! She's 10 years old this year! [emoji170] #2007 #LVorDie #MarcJacobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585593


Looks great with your outfit!


----------



## luvrose




----------



## forever.elise

Starting the day with my favorite coffee and one of my favorite bags!


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Took this cutie to work today [emoji4][emoji162]


----------



## Aliluvlv

br_t said:


> Thank you sweetie. Here is a pic on my 5'3 frame.  I think it's perfect! so versatile. More Lv lovers should jump on this bag!
> View attachment 3585665


This bag is beautiful on you!  Can you wear it crossbody? You're right,  it really is kind of under the radar, but it looks great!


----------



## WaitingToRetire

Collecting my daughter from school. 

My preloved and well used Tulum PM.


----------



## Melbee

Petite Malle in action


----------



## Pmrbfay

Pre-loved LV Cabas Mezzo in the navigator seat.


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Sarsi

LVorDie said:


> Me and my beloved Denim Cabby GM out and about today! She's 10 years old this year! [emoji170] #2007 #LVorDie #MarcJacobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585593



I love the patina on your gorgeous bag!


----------



## Phiomega

My traveling companion this Chinese New Year weekend... my first LV...


----------



## Butterflyweed

HiEndGirl said:


> My Neverfull to brighten up the office with some cute SLGs for extra company
> 
> View attachment 3584127



Beautiful, I love my NF epi too, I have the figue,


----------



## shalomnurse

br_t said:


> Girolata on my desk. This is a new purchase. Funny I don't see many LV lovers talk about it.  I attached it with my crossbody strap and works really well.  Pretty Pretty~!





br_t said:


> Girolata on my desk. This is a new purchase. Funny I don't see many LV lovers talk about it.  I attached it with my crossbody strap and works really well.  Pretty Pretty~!


I have this bag and love it.  I use it in the summer.  So glad you are happy with it.  Gorgeous.


----------



## chicnfab

With my ever loyal Tivoli pm..  celebrating her 7th year


----------



## Lbellep

chicnfab said:


> With my ever loyal Tivoli pm..  celebrating her 7th year


Great condition for 7 years!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Me and my shimmer halo about to head out.


----------



## catsinthebag

chicnfab said:


> With my ever loyal Tivoli pm..  celebrating her 7th year



It looks great! The patina is pretty light for a 7-year-old bag. Do you use it a lot?


----------



## chicnfab

Lbellep said:


> Great condition for 7 years!


Ohh thanks...very impressed with this baby


----------



## chicnfab

Yea


catsinthebag said:


> It looks great! The patina is pretty light for a 7-year-old bag. Do you use it a lot?


Yes I used it a lot.. she's my very first Lux handbag and for abt 3-4 yrs she's the only one that I've been using.. she's my all year round handbag before but now I switched most of the time but still she's my go to bag for this winter season..


----------



## SpeedyJC

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3586058
> 
> Starting the day with my favorite coffee and one of my favorite bags!



Love it!


----------



## SpeedyJC

snibor said:


> Not usually worn in winter but recently back from spa so why not?
> View attachment 3584257



I think azur is pretty in winter.


----------



## Melbee

Here is another action shot of my petite Malle.


----------



## paula3boys

chicnfab said:


> With my ever loyal Tivoli pm..  celebrating her 7th year



I just saw someone at Nordstrom with this an hour ago and I want to find one now! So pretty


----------



## eena1230

SpeedyJC said:


> Me and my shimmer halo about to head out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587313


Too darn cute and classy at the same time...


----------



## luvspurses

chicnfab said:


> With my ever loyal Tivoli pm..  celebrating her 7th year


seeing this pic makes me long for my more traditional lv bags. nothing against the new styles but i just adore the bags from a few years back. i have the tivoli gm and both sizes are so beautiful.


----------



## chicnfab

luvspurses said:


> seeing this pic makes me long for my more traditional lv bags. nothing against the new styles but i just adore the bags from a few years back. i have the tivoli gm and both sizes are so beautiful.


I can't believe I have this for such long time and the aging is amazing.. love the details in gm as well


----------



## chicnfab

paula3boys said:


> I just saw someone at Nordstrom with this an hour ago and I want to find one now! So pretty


It's such lovely bag..very classic and elegant in my opinion..lol.. very roomy as well..


----------



## itsmree

SpeedyJC said:


> Me and my shimmer halo about to head out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587313


love that bag - and total hair envy!!


----------



## kandicenicole

Riding shotgun [emoji76]


----------



## Coffee911

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3586868



Beautiful! This is on my radar. May I ask which size this is?


----------



## kandicenicole

Coffee911 said:


> Beautiful! This is on my radar. May I ask which size this is?



It's a great bag! I have the MM [emoji4].


----------



## JLP2006

LVorDie said:


> Me and my beloved Denim Cabby GM out and about today! She's 10 years old this year! [emoji170] #2007 #LVorDie #MarcJacobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585593



I always loved this bag in the black version with the sunshine colored interior.  Periodically I look at them pre-loved but every one I've found were pretty beat up.  Yours is a beauty!


----------



## JLP2006

This was from our flight home late last night: my newly repaired 8-yr old DE Neverfull MM which is holding my Infrarouge PM, my Empreinte Emilie wallet, and a surprise gift from Hubby during our trip...the Mono Nice BB.  I'm also wearing a purchase I made during our trip which is the Mono Savane Watercolor Stole.


----------



## j19

JLP2006 said:


> This was from our flight home late last night: my newly repaired 8-yr old DE Neverfull MM which is holding my Infrarouge PM, my Empreinte Emilie wallet, and a surprise gift from Hubby during our trip...the Mono Nice BB.  I'm also wearing a purchase I made during our trip which is the Mono Savane Watercolor Stole.
> View attachment 3587867


Gorgeous items!


----------



## br_t

Aliluvlv said:


> This bag is beautiful on you!  Can you wear it crossbody? You're right,  it really is kind of under the radar, but it looks great!


Yes sweetie. It can be wore crossbody if you have the 26mm strap. The strap it came with is the shoulder strap.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Cherry Speedy out to lunch today. [emoji813]


Beautiful! I love the charm with it


Tsangtastic said:


> With the lovable blue.
> View attachment 3584490


Such a stunning action shot


Skamanda said:


> View attachment 3584638


Best rain day bag!


jay88 said:


> My fav scarf got it in a few colours but Verone is so easy matched with outfits!
> View attachment 3584949
> 
> View attachment 3584950
> 
> 
> And my Tivoli still beautiful no colour changes as yet [emoji5]


I like this scarf but thought in Sydney might be too warm and could only use for maybe a month or so a year. I went for the black n white denim shawl. But your scarf is such a beauty


Yuki85 said:


> Waiting room of my doctor - fever [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]
> 
> View attachment 3585070


:/ hope u feeling ok soon. Love the bag


Breadnbrie said:


> My brand new NF MM in azur! Love her so much! Sorry for the photo overload. I'm just excited!
> Uncinched
> View attachment 3585529
> View attachment 3585528
> 
> And cinched
> View attachment 3585527
> 
> On passenger's seat
> View attachment 3585530
> 
> At work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585547


Congrats! Its stunning


LVorDie said:


> Me and my beloved Denim Cabby GM out and about today! She's 10 years old this year! [emoji170] #2007 #LVorDie #MarcJacobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585593


Lv always stands the test of time!


----------



## Phiomega

My new LV capucine compact wallet with my Balenciaga journalist messenger bag for Chinese New Year trips to family members!


----------



## Lia30

jay88 said:


> My fav scarf got it in a few colours but Verone is so easy matched with outfits!
> View attachment 3584949
> 
> View attachment 3584950
> 
> 
> And my Tivoli still beautiful no colour changes as yet [emoji5]



So happy you posted these pics! Looks fabulous on you!
Been looking to purchase that scarf but can not get to LV store so need to order online. Can you please tell me what color is verone? Can't tell if it's more gray or beige? Would it match black or brown shoes/outfits?


----------



## JLP2006

j19 said:


> Gorgeous items!


thank you!


----------



## jay88

Lia30 said:


> So happy you posted these pics! Looks fabulous on you!
> Been looking to purchase that scarf but can not get to LV store so need to order online. Can you please tell me what color is verone? Can't tell if it's more gray or beige? Would it match black or brown shoes/outfits?



Ah thank you [emoji4] 
You will love it! Everyone loves this scarf! Yes it's called verone. It's kinda in between lol hard to explain the colour but yes it will go with back, grey and brown. It's an easy colour to match. 

Hope these pics help!


----------



## JLP2006

jay88 said:


> Ah thank you [emoji4]
> You will love it! Everyone loves this scarf! Yes it's called verone. It's kinda in between lol hard to explain the colour but yes it will go with back, grey and brown. It's an easy colour to match.
> 
> View attachment 3588234



Ive seen that color in person and it's gorgeous!  I liked that one and anthracite but chose the pearl grey.  I right away told my husband that i'll probably have to get a 2nd at some point in one of the other colors.


----------



## jay88

JLP2006 said:


> Ive seen that color in person and it's gorgeous!  I liked that one and anthracite but chose the pearl grey.  I right away told my husband that i'll probably have to get a 2nd at some point in one of the other colors.



 I couldn't decide between mine and the pearl grey either lol. 
Haha! I did the same and brought the logomania shine scarf in a light pink colour [emoji87]


----------



## Lia30

jay88 said:


> I couldn't decide between mine and the pearl grey either lol.
> Haha! I did the same and brought the logomania shine scarf in a light pink colour [emoji87]



So if you had to pick one...verone or pearl grey??? Which do you think would match more outfits? Love them both...so hard to choose!!


----------



## jay88

Lia30 said:


> So if you had to pick one...verone or pearl grey??? Which do you think would match more outfits? Love them both...so hard to choose!!



Well I went for the verone. I was also thinking of the grey but I did love the verone. I wear lot of black, grey, navy and my Burberry coat I wear a lot is like a mushroom colour and it goes great with that. I have never had any problems matching my scarf with any colours and I do wear it a lot. I also have seen quite a few people with the grey it's just your preference really! The grey it's quite light compared to the verone


----------



## Lia30

Just received the PM Reverse! Defiantly looks bett


jay88 said:


> Well I went for the verone. I was also thinking of the grey but I did love the verone. I wear lot of black, grey, navy and my Burberry coat I wear a lot is like a mushroom colour and it goes great with that. I have never had any problems matching my scarf with any colours and I do wear it a lot. I also have seen quite a few people with the grey it's just your preference really! The grey it's quite light compared to the verone



Thank you so much!! I wear a lot of those colors also, so verone it is for me! Appreciate your help!


----------



## jay88

Lia30 said:


> Just received the PM Reverse! Defiantly looks bett
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!! I wear a lot of those colors also, so verone it is for me! Appreciate your help!



Ah yey! [emoji13] so glad I could help. Really hope you love it [emoji177] I'm very sure you will [emoji4]


----------



## Lia30

jay88 said:


> Ah yey! [emoji13] so glad I could help. Really hope you love it [emoji177] I'm very sure you will [emoji4]



I'm so sad right now! I just called to order it. They said scarf in verone is sold out and discontinued!!


----------



## jay88

Lia30 said:


> I'm so sad right now! I just called to order it. They said scarf in verone is sold out and discontinued!!



What?? No way!! You should try the boutiques they might still have some. I'm not sure where abouts you are but I got mine from Westfield Louis Vuitton


----------



## Lia30

jay88 said:


> What?? No way!! You should try the boutiques they might still have some. I'm not sure where abouts you are but I got mine from Westfield Louis Vuitton



I called the 800 #. They did a search in all of North America and said its sold out!!


----------



## j_87

Lia30 said:


> I called the 800 #. They did a search in all of North America and said its sold out!!



Nooooo! That's on my wish list! [emoji20]


----------



## jay88

Lia30 said:


> I called the 800 #. They did a search in all of North America and said its sold out!!



Oh no! 
Is there no way they can find you one from Europe?


----------



## Lia30

jay88 said:


> Oh no!
> Is there no way they can find you one from Europe?



I'm trying. I emailed them currently for a response 
I have family in Canada so trying there also


----------



## jay88

Lia30 said:


> I'm trying. I emailed them currently for a response
> I have family in Canada so trying there also



Ah well I really hope you get one! Keep me posted! Ild love to know you found one


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going out with my alma bb amarante to the cinema to watch resident evil


----------



## nyluvbags

lunch with my baby venus[emoji177]


----------



## JLP2006

jay88 said:


> I couldn't decide between mine and the pearl grey either lol.
> Haha! I did the same and brought the logomania shine scarf in a light pink colour [emoji87]



I loved the Shine version too but I can't get one because the metallic thread irritates my skin.  Such a shame because I love the colors of those as well.


----------



## JLP2006

Lia30 said:


> I called the 800 #. They did a search in all of North America and said its sold out!!


I wonder why they haven't pulled it from the website then?  It's still on there even though it says to call for availability.  Seems like it would make more sense to just take it down or list it as sold out


----------



## Trudysmom

I took one of my Speedy bags to lunch today.


----------



## Coffee911

kandicenicole said:


> It's a great bag! I have the MM [emoji4].



How do you like the mm? Any mod shots? I'm between the bb and the pm but only because I'm yet to see them IrL.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Starbucks with Outremer


----------



## Jaidybug

frivofrugalista said:


> Starbucks with Outremer



[emoji170]Absolutely stunning in this blue!!![emoji170]


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Starbucks with Outremer



You know I absolutely love this blue beauty!  It looks especially pretty with the yellow flower charm.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

elinda said:


> View attachment 3565121
> View attachment 3565119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at home and getting ready to go out with my new Croisette DE, that I bought in Amsterdam during the holidays, for the first time
> What do you think: better worn crossbody or on the shoulder?


i like it either way, perhaps crossbody a bit more. how tall are you?


----------



## Sourisbrune

JLP2006 said:


> I wonder why they haven't pulled it from the website then?  It's still on there even though it says to call for availability.  Seems like it would make more sense to just take it down or list it as sold out



I once asked why sold-out products remain on the website (sometimes several) month after they've become unavailable.  Customer service informed me items remain "call for availability" until none are available in all countries and then the Paris headquarters eventually remove it from the website.
It is maddening!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 3588539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lunch with my baby venus[emoji177]


Elegant bag!


Sandra.AT said:


> Going out with my alma bb amarante to the cinema to watch resident evil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588462
> View attachment 3588460
> View attachment 3588461


Ooo pretty and shiny!


Trudysmom said:


> I took one of my Speedy bags to lunch today. [emoji813]


Classic. And cute charm!


frivofrugalista said:


> Starbucks with Outremer


Beautiful shade of blue


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Still using my Pochette Metis such a great mum bag. Dressed her up with a fendi lagoon bug today


----------



## Geogirl

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out with my alma bb amarante to the cinema to watch resident evil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588462
> View attachment 3588460
> View attachment 3588461


Your nails look fabulous! I always love seeing your outfits, you have great style.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Geogirl said:


> Your nails look fabulous! I always love seeing your outfits, you have great style.


Thank you so much [emoji38] that's so nice of you[emoji38]


----------



## kprince

Three of my favorite things (LV, Target and Starbucks)


----------



## Lia30

jay88 said:


> Ah well I really hope you get one! Keep me posted! Ild love to know you found one


Customer service in UK said they do not ship to a US address nor to a LV store in the US
They never answered if it was available or not but as per the web site it also says call for availability 
Guess I'll have to go with pearl grey or just wait until something new comes out


----------



## elinda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i like it either way, perhaps crossbody a bit more. how tall are you?


Thanks!
Yes, crossbody is a bit more comfortable, on the shoulder is slightly too long as the strap is not adjustable, and I'm used to wearing all my bags crossbody recently 
I'm 163 cm, sorry I don't know what it is in feet and inches  maybe 5.3-5.4


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Lunch time with Speedy 20.  Love this bag!


----------



## lasvegasann

Chilling at my daughter's piano lesson with my new Sarah wallet.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

kprince said:


> Three of my favorite things (LV, Target and Starbucks)
> View attachment 3589182


Classic noe cant go wrong


lasvegasann said:


> Chilling at my daughter's piano lesson with my new Sarah wallet.


Congrats on the new wallet![emoji322]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Jaidybug said:


> [emoji170]Absolutely stunning in this blue!!![emoji170]





Iamminda said:


> You know I absolutely love this blue beauty!  It looks especially pretty with the yellow flower charm.



Thank oh both, my favourite LV blue by far!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Shopping with epi speedy...


----------



## Aliluvlv

Oh Eva... tisk tisk [emoji1]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

frivofrugalista said:


> Shopping with epi speedy...


Beautiful bag+charm Do you find the speedy to be lightweight?


----------



## Aliluvlv

kprince said:


> Three of my favorite things (LV, Target and Starbucks)
> View attachment 3589182


+1 exactly! [emoji1]


----------



## Allshinythings

My two favourite new purchases


----------



## tenKrat

Babylone Chain BB in Galet


----------



## love2learn

frivofrugalista said:


> Starbucks with Outremer





frivofrugalista said:


> Shopping with epi speedy...


ALWAYS love seeing your Outremer, and now that you've added the epi speedy to your collection (which is also beautiful), both look beautiful with the yellow charms!


----------



## love2learn

tenKrat said:


> Babylone Chain BB in Galet
> 
> View attachment 3589755


Such a beautiful piece that isn't really revealed much on here, but what a beauty the Babylone is.  Especially in Galet!!


----------



## love2learn

AmokedFish said:


> My two favourite new purchases
> 
> View attachment 3589739


You wear them very well!!


----------



## love2learn

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3589662
> 
> Oh Eva... tisk tisk [emoji1]


Pretty new Eva, it looks like!  Glad you could still find one.


----------



## love2learn

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3589035
> 
> Still using my Pochette Metis such a great mum bag. Dressed her up with a fendi lagoon bug today


PM looks great with your Fendi charm!  Such an awesome bag.


----------



## Aliluvlv

love2learn said:


> Pretty new Eva, it looks like!  Glad you could still find one.


Are they hard to find?  I actually got mine preloved - in excellent condition from Fashionphile  (xmas gift to myself).  I love using it! [emoji4]


----------



## love2learn

Aliluvlv said:


> Are they hard to find?  I actually got mine preloved - in excellent condition from Fashionphile  (xmas gift to myself).  I love using it! [emoji4]



Thought they were being discontinued?  Could be wrong though


----------



## Aliluvlv

love2learn said:


> Thought they were being discontinued?  Could be wrong though


Interesting!


----------



## TeamHutchens

My favorite picture of my LV in action


----------



## uhpharm01

love2learn said:


> Thought they were being discontinued?  Could be wrong though


They are discontinued Louis Vuitton Is just selling off whatever items that are still left over. . But FashionFile store is a store that sells preloved items.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

AmokedFish said:


> My two favourite new purchases
> 
> View attachment 3589739



Beautiful! Two of the items Top in my wishlist! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

My LV Alma PM in Rose Ballerine in action! Tie the handles with Hermes Spring/Summer twilly. [emoji38][emoji7]


----------



## Aliluvlv

LV Bags Lover said:


> My LV Alma PM in Rose Ballerine in action! Tie the handles with Hermes Spring/Summer twilly. [emoji38][emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590070
> View attachment 3590071


Wow! Beautiful and ready for spring! [emoji173]


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! Beautiful and ready for spring! [emoji173]



Thanks! [emoji8] This is the first time I try to tie twilly on a LV bag. [emoji38] Hope it turns out nice. [emoji848]


----------



## charalis

onatah with murakami panda pochette & zippy empriente...


----------



## j19

LV Bags Lover said:


> My LV Alma PM in Rose Ballerine in action! Tie the handles with Hermes Spring/Summer twilly. [emoji38][emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590070
> View attachment 3590071


Gorgeous!


----------



## Fierymo

Out and about with my Stresa today.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

j19 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## Iamminda

LV Bags Lover said:


> My LV Alma PM in Rose Ballerine in action! Tie the handles with Hermes Spring/Summer twilly. [emoji38][emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590070
> View attachment 3590071



So beautiful -- love love RB!  Perfect twilly -- good job


----------



## Aoifs

Aliluvlv said:


> +1 exactly! [emoji1]


Googling what Target is...on board with the other two [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kidclarke

Using the key pouch I bought last week as a wallet with my small bag. Have to switch over to a big bag after today for school so I'll be switching to my Sarah wallet tomorrow. I really love the key pouch as a wallet for smaller bags. So nice to just grab my keys with and run into the store without a purse too!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Kidclarke said:


> Using the key pouch I bought last week as a wallet with my small bag. Have to switch over to a big bag after today for school so I'll be switching to my Sarah wallet tomorrow. I really love the key pouch as a wallet for smaller bags. So nice to just grab my keys with and run into the store without a purse too!
> View attachment 3590319


O M G what is that amazing pumpkin bag!? [emoji316] [emoji173]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Aoifs said:


> Googling what Target is...on board with the other two [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


Ha! Lol, Target is my go to place for food shopping, electronics, super casual clothes, and now that they've added liquor, it's mostly my one stop weekly shopping place.  [emoji6]


----------



## kprince

Lunch with my mom at the beach


----------



## Kidclarke

Aliluvlv said:


> O M G what is that amazing pumpkin bag!? [emoji316] [emoji173]


It's from etsy seller LovePainandStitches  You can find them on instagram too to find when they restock. I absolutely love it, it's so well made too.


----------



## Sandra.AT

kprince said:


> Lunch with my mom at the beach
> View attachment 3590359


Wow beautiful beach..where are you?


----------



## Aoifs

Aliluvlv said:


> Ha! Lol, Target is my go to place for food shopping, electronics, super casual clothes, and now that they've added liquor, it's mostly my one stop weekly shopping place.  [emoji6]


It sounds like a Tesco superstore. Tesco is a supermarket but the superstores also have electronics, clothes etc! Pity no supermarkets in Ireland have Starbucks (that I know of!) as I imagine its a lot more fun with a nice coffee! [emoji1]

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Aliluvlv

Aoifs said:


> It sounds like a Tesco superstore. Tesco is a supermarket but the superstores also have electronics, clothes etc! Pity no supermarkets in Ireland have Starbucks (that I know of!) as I imagine its a lot more fun with a nice coffee! [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


Yes, sounds exactly like that, but with Starbucks [emoji1]


----------



## Phiomega

At TWG for a meeting...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Allshinythings

love2learn said:


> You wear them very well!!



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Phiomega said:


> At TWG for a meeting...
> View attachment 3591062


Beautiful!  Wish I had meetings in such lovely places! [emoji1]


----------



## MoyJoy

Waiting for my car to the airport.


----------



## prepster

LV Bags Lover said:


> My LV Alma PM in Rose Ballerine in action! Tie the handles with Hermes Spring/Summer twilly. [emoji38][emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590070
> View attachment 3590071



Gorgeous, yummy combination!  I am so craving springtime!


----------



## KM7029

It's 75 and sunny!

Out and about with my new Neverfull PM:


----------



## LV Bags Lover

prepster said:


> Gorgeous, yummy combination!  I am so craving springtime!


Thank you! It's so colorful! I  it too!


----------



## FancyPants77

KM7029 said:


> It's 75 and sunny!
> 
> Out and about with my new Neverfull PM:
> View attachment 3592197



Looks great on you! Love damier ebene


----------



## KM7029

FancyPants77 said:


> Looks great on you! Love damier ebene


Thank you!


----------



## JLP2006

Lia30 said:


> I called the 800 #. They did a search in all of North America and said its sold out!!



Just noticed the Verone is back available on the website as "place in cart".  The only one that was listed to call for availability was the Vieux Rose


----------



## MillerRocks

Emp Bagatelle at gymnastics practice


----------



## MillerRocks

Folded in [emoji7][emoji9]


----------



## Lia30

JLP2006 said:


> Just noticed the Verone is back available on the website as "place in cart".  The only one that was listed to call for availability was the Vieux Rose



THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! Going to order it now!! You just made my day!


----------



## Lia30

JLP2006 said:


> Just noticed the Verone is back available on the website as "place in cart".  The only one that was listed to call for availability was the Vieux Rose



OMG how disappointing! Just went to order it and when I place it in my cart it days "this product is out of stock"
Thanks for looking out


----------



## Iamminda

MillerRocks said:


> Emp Bagatelle at gymnastics practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592530


Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## MillerRocks

Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful bag!


Thank you, I love her [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## inginga

Do you remember this bag? Shopping with my Odeon GM.


----------



## Sandra.AT

My new montaigne mm noir together with one of the  LV outfits which has been prepared for my birthday. Further pictures are in my Birthday reveal link below...I had a great LV birthday experience and I have to say the lv twist looks also so lovely 
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/959960/ .


----------



## Firebird!

Ready for work with the Neo Denim Scarf in Framboise from 2016.


----------



## fyn72

Out with dd picking her wedding dress [emoji177]


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> Out with dd picking her wedding dress [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593423


This bag is pink perfection!


----------



## Melbee

fyn72 said:


> Out with dd picking her wedding dress [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593423


Beautiful. What a wonderful shade of pink!


----------



## Sandra.AT

fyn72 said:


> Out with dd picking her wedding dress [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593423


so beautiful  I love this colour ..


----------



## shesaiddestroy

Love my vintage jeune fille!


----------



## Sonmi999

First day at my old new job!
Miss Coppola sitting pretty beside me


----------



## DOVELV

Sonmi999 said:


> First day at my old new job!
> Miss Coppola sitting pretty beside me


Gorgeous!  Have a great first day back!


----------



## Sonmi999

DOVELV said:


> Gorgeous!  Have a great first day back!


Thank you! ^_^


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

UmmIbrahim said:


> I inherited quite a few vintage LVs a few years ago and they were honestly just as perfect as new ones and I found them heavier and sturdier than current LVs ... plus I felt OK going out in bad weather with them as they were patina'd . I always would think about what the history of each one was...they weren't as common 20+ years ago so having one really spoke of your class and status like a Birkin does today.





SkipToMyLou said:


> I know exactly what you mean! I have quite a collection of vintage bags as well. I really should downsize but it's hard to let them go!



So true, Umm and Skip! It's really nice to own (and wear) our little piece(s) of history. Let's enjoy them in good health!



TheMrsKwok said:


> That unicorn is so darn adorable !!! May I know where u get it from ?? I was thinking about having a crotchet unicorn this morning and imagining how cute it may be.



Thanks MrsKwok and my applogies for my late reply. 

IKR, this unicorn charm is so cute! I actually bought it from a friend's 15-year old daughter whose hobby is (you guessed it) crocheting. And I'm blessed to own it because she only made 2 so far, 1 for her and 1 for me. After her mom posted this on her IG account, other friends of her mom requested for it but she never has the time or energy to do another one yet, lol! She said it's really hard work. Hope you can find one too soon!


----------



## Yuki85

Waiting for colleagues to go out for dinner [emoji51]


----------



## Melbee

Sonmi999 said:


> First day at my old new job!
> Miss Coppola sitting pretty beside me


Simply stunning!


----------



## jillyfish108

Yuki85 said:


> Waiting for colleagues to go out for dinner [emoji51]
> Gorgeous bag - what size is this?
> 
> View attachment 3593955


----------



## Sonmi999

Melbee said:


> Simply stunning!


Thank you


----------



## aussiebae

Hi All--I have been stalk watching for a while now.  I love everyones bags oh so pretty.  I am wanting a Favorite MM with a bandeau tied onto it but not sure how that would look or where it would go.  Does anyone have any pics of a this combination?  I just think it would be cute cross-body with a little dress up.


----------



## Trudysmom

On my way to eat lunch.


----------



## Brendutch

Getting ready to pick up my son with my Flight Paname Take off bag (2009)


----------



## JLP2006

Lia30 said:


> OMG how disappointing! Just went to order it and when I place it in my cart it days "this product is out of stock"
> Thanks for looking out


Ugh!!  Sorry I've been sick and haven't been on my computer much in the evenings.  That is so ridiculous and disappointing.  I was kind of hoping they replenished and that CS got it wrong when telling you it was discontinued.   I was debating about ordering one myself since I love my grey one.


----------



## JLP2006

Getting ready to pick up my son with my Flight Paname Take off bag (2009) :smile:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> That is such a cute bag...I don't think I've seen it before.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

KM7029 said:


> It's 75 and sunny!
> 
> Out and about with my new Neverfull PM:
> View attachment 3592197


Congrats! Its adorable with the transatlantic charm too


MoyJoy said:


> Waiting for my car to the airport.
> 
> View attachment 3591845


Stunning Infrarouge PM! 


Sandra.AT said:


> My new montaigne mm noir together with one of the  LV outfits which has been prepared for my birthday. Further pictures are in my Birthday reveal link below...I had a great LV birthday experience and I have to say the lv twist looks also so lovely
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/959960/ .
> View attachment 3592830
> View attachment 3592831
> View attachment 3592829


The LV twist does look great ! It really suits you too


Firebird! said:


> Ready for work with the Neo Denim Scarf in Framboise from 2016. [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3593045


Beautiful scarf


Brendutch said:


> View attachment 3594341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to pick up my son with my Flight Paname Take off bag (2009) [emoji2]


Unique beauty!


----------



## einra77

Out shopping with my Baby


----------



## FancyPants77

einra77 said:


> Out shopping with my Baby
> View attachment 3594370



Beautiful purse and gorgeous photo! Looks great on you


----------



## j19

DE key pouch + lunch


----------



## Iamminda

j19 said:


> DE key pouch + lunch
> View attachment 3594537


Love this little cutie pouch .  And yummy chicken Caesar (?) lunch


----------



## j19

Iamminda said:


> Love this little cutie pouch .  And yummy chicken Caesar (?) lunch


Thank you! Yes it is chicken Caesar salad


----------



## viewwing

Waiting and waiting...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

viewwing said:


> Waiting and waiting...
> View attachment 3594593


this has been on my wishlist since it debuted .. love your bag...


----------



## fyn72

aussiebae said:


> Hi All--I have been stalk watching for a while now.  I love everyones bags oh so pretty.  I am wanting a Favorite MM with a bandeau tied onto it but not sure how that would look or where it would go.  Does anyone have any pics of a this combination?  I just think it would be cute cross-body with a little dress up.



I have a Pom on mine to dress her up[emoji4]


----------



## fyn72

Brendutch said:


> View attachment 3594341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to pick up my son with my Flight Paname Take off bag (2009)



I LOVE [emoji173]️ this!


----------



## MillerRocks

Waiting for DD to pick some goodies from Claire's.
Wearing my Gloria flat loafers to match my super soft Emp Bagatelle [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## shesaiddestroy

Does this also count as LV in action? Lol!
Inside are boxes with mono favorite mm en mono montaigne mm


----------



## Yuki85

It is 35!


----------



## einra77

FancyPants77 said:


> Beautiful purse and gorgeous photo! Looks great on you


Thank you


----------



## nyluvbags

with my venus again , cant get enough of her  i can just dress her up and down[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Breadnbrie

Caissa hobo in Yosemite, and Neverfull to work


----------



## Dmurphy1

Breadnbrie said:


> Caissa hobo in Yosemite, and Neverfull to work
> View attachment 3595014
> 
> View attachment 3595013


Stunning bag and photo, you look beautiful !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 3594941
> View attachment 3594942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my venus again , cant get enough of her  i can just dress her up and down[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Totally stylin'  !!! I love this bag !


----------



## hutch0827

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3387781



Thank you for showing me this bag can be casual. I e had my eye on this but I'm a very casual dresser and didn't know if it would go with my style. I love it!!!


----------



## RemainsOfTheDay

My 9 year-old Neverfull GM!


----------



## RemainsOfTheDay

(Photo rotated.) Now I know not to take pics directly for upload haha


----------



## Sandra.AT

I love my new montaigne mm ..it fits to everything[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]i'm sooo happy with it


----------



## Iamminda

Breadnbrie said:


> Caissa hobo in Yosemite, and Neverfull to work
> View attachment 3595014
> 
> View attachment 3595013



Gorgeous bag and view -- have fun!


----------



## Brendutch

fyn72 said:


> I LOVE [emoji173]️ this!


Thank you! I love it, too! It is small, but yet everything I need fits,


----------



## PurseOnFleek

j19 said:


> DE key pouch + lunch
> View attachment 3594537


The OG SLG! everyone needs this in their life [emoji16]


viewwing said:


> Waiting and waiting...
> View attachment 3594593


Beautiful bag [emoji173]️[emoji106]


nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 3594941
> View attachment 3594942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my venus again , cant get enough of her  i can just dress her up and down[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


You model that bag really well it suits you perfect


----------



## lVliving

It's nasty weather over here so brought this little beauty for a bit!


----------



## RemainsOfTheDay

j19 said:


> DE key pouch + lunch
> View attachment 3594537


Love this beauty!


----------



## j19

RemainsOfTheDay said:


> Love this beauty!


Thank you


----------



## kristine Basco

Two of my favorite totes  one sleek and understated, the other classic and an eye catcher!


----------



## Dawn

Sandra.AT said:


> I love my new montaigne mm ..it fits to everything[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]i'm sooo happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595047
> View attachment 3595048


It looks great on you!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Dawn said:


> It looks great on you!


Thank you [emoji2] [emoji1] [emoji2] [emoji13]


----------



## uhpharm01

RemainsOfTheDay said:


> View attachment 3595038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 9 year-old Neverfull GM!


Perfection!  Love it! Oh, you have that really good canvas! due to that fact that it's 9 years old!


----------



## RemainsOfTheDay

uhpharm01 said:


> Perfection!  Love it! Oh, you have that really good canvas! due to that fact that it's 9 years old!


Haha I love it! It patina'd pretty well too. Oldie but definitely a goodie[emoji4]


----------



## LVoe4DB

Sandra.AT said:


> I love my new montaigne mm ..it fits to everything[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]i'm sooo happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595047
> View attachment 3595048


Wow, you and the Montaigne look great [emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## j19

lVliving said:


> It's nasty weather over here so brought this little beauty for a bit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595320


I love the Felicie


----------



## j19

Sandra.AT said:


> I love my new montaigne mm ..it fits to everything[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]i'm sooo happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595047
> View attachment 3595048


Gorgeous!


----------



## Fierymo

My Montsouris GM I picked up during the week after having all the outer leather replaced.


----------



## snibor

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Tried this in raisin the other day at the boutique..so beautiful and light! You bag looks like new and beautiful!!
> Tossing btwn this and Alma bb in Epi as possible next purchase later on..



Exactly what I'm looking at!  I'd like both epi alma bb and the Pallas bb.  Sigh.


----------



## Serena88

Me and my daughter in Switzerland for shopping!! And my beloved speedy 30 
I love it!!


----------



## JLP2006

Snapped these quick during and after shopping with a friend...
Wearing my Monogram Savane Watercolor Stole :


And after shopping when I was cleaning out my bag...


----------



## Strep2031

I carry a laptop bag to work so this is all I bring unless I have errands to run.


----------



## robinwrussell

Fierymo said:


> My Montsouris GM I picked up during the week after having all the outer leather replaced.


----------



## robinwrussell

BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## tite peluche

Fierymo said:


> My Montsouris GM I picked up during the week after having all the outer leather replaced.



Adorable !


----------



## Butterflyweed

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Cherry Speedy out to lunch today.



Love it! Makes me envious! I had a cherry speedy and I regret selling it[emoji20]! I'm in a hunt for one!


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

Serena88 said:


> View attachment 3596228
> 
> 
> Me and my daughter in Switzerland for shopping!! And my beloved speedy 30
> I love it!!


So cute girl and mommy


----------



## j19

Dessert last night


----------



## jszkat

Using Neverfull DA pochette as clutch


----------



## Adbrodas

Drool! These pics are great


----------



## Dmurphy1

Fierymo said:


> My Montsouris GM I picked up during the week after having all the outer leather replaced.


Looks like they did a beautiful job, the bag looks great !!  it !


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Styling my Damier Azur in the winter - I love this print so much [emoji7]


----------



## LuxMommy

It's a very cold day today (-13 Celsius), but I am keeping warm with my Mews . Feeling excited, because I think I will be able to visit the LV boutique today or tomorrow! Stay tuned...


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Fierymo said:


> My Montsouris GM I picked up during the week after having all the outer leather replaced.


Love this bag! i feel i may be too short for this style though as its a good large size. Im eyeing a palm springs PM as a backpack as the palm springs mini is more of a crossbody to me 


Serena88 said:


> View attachment 3596228
> 
> 
> Me and my daughter in Switzerland for shopping!! And my beloved speedy 30
> I love it!!


Love a damier ebene speedy[emoji106]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

was off to the post office with my new palm springs mini infrarouge; just arrived today![emoji7]


----------



## msGrn

My LV Neverfull MM in DE getting a ride on my son's stroller while on vacation in Dubai.


----------



## Perplexed

my alma accompanying me to the gym!


----------



## fabuleux

Perplexed said:


> my alma accompanying me to the gym!


Such a beauty!


----------



## eena1230

She's keeping me company at work today...


----------



## March786

Tea, cakes and shopping in Windsor today with my favourite PM [emoji4]


----------



## kkfiregirl

fyn72 said:


> Out with dd picking her wedding dress [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593423



Congrats to DD!


----------



## kkfiregirl

You look great! Love the nail polish [emoji4]


----------



## kkfiregirl

fyn72 said:


> I have a Pom on mine to dress her up[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3594620



Where did you get the pom, fyn? I need one for my favorite mm!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Perplexed said:


> my alma accompanying me to the gym!



This is gorgeous!!! Truly. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## for3v3rz

Another rainy morning.


----------



## FAheartsLV721

Headed to the symphony for my daughter's field trip with my Stresa
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 GM.


----------



## Sherms

Kickchic said:


> All my "in action" pics are at work. I guess I have to keep working to feed my LV addiction. DG Agenda at work...
> View attachment 3384742





Kickchic said:


> All my "in action" pics are at work. I guess I have to keep working to feed my LV addiction. DG Agenda at work...
> View attachment 3384742


I felt the need to replicate your image...lol, almost twins


----------



## March786

fyn72 said:


> Out with dd picking her wedding dress [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593423


How exciting! Congrats


----------



## Dmurphy1

FAheartsLV721 said:


> Headed to the symphony for my daughter's field trip with my Stresa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM.


So lovely !!! I'm not familiar with this, but it's gorgeous !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

LuxMommy said:


> It's a very cold day today (-13 Celsius), but I am keeping warm with my Mews . Feeling excited, because I think I will be able to visit the LV boutique today or tomorrow! Stay tuned...


You look great and I love your bag !!  Careful at the LV boutique, don't do anything I wouldn't do  !!


----------



## LuxMommy

Dmurphy1 said:


> You look great and I love your bag !!  Careful at the LV boutique, don't do anything I wouldn't do  !!


Thanks so much! LOL, you never know, things could get crazy


----------



## love2learn

LuxMommy said:


> It's a very cold day today (-13 Celsius), but I am keeping warm with my Mews . Feeling excited, because I think I will be able to visit the LV boutique today or tomorrow! Stay tuned...


Love seeing the Mews!!  You wear it and all your bags so well!!


----------



## love2learn

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3597860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was off to the post office with my new palm springs mini infrarouge; just arrived today![emoji7]


I really like this print on the cute backpack.  Wasn't really a fan of this print on the PM, but this looks great!!


----------



## love2learn

Perplexed said:


> my alma accompanying me to the gym!


That's one gorgeous Alma!!


----------



## love2learn

eena1230 said:


> She's keeping me company at work today...


So cute!! Love the addition of the wide strap and the pom.


----------



## love2learn

March786 said:


> Tea, cakes and shopping in Windsor today with my favourite PM [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597908


What a great day with your PM


----------



## LuxMommy

love2learn said:


> Love seeing the Mews!!  You wear it and all your bags so well!!


Aww, thanks so much love2learn, so sweet of you!


----------



## Dorf

Ready for work!


----------



## LuxMommy

It's still cold, but also sunny, so today I am carrying my lovely pink Cluny MM .


----------



## fyn72

kkfiregirl said:


> Where did you get the pom, fyn? I need one for my favorite mm!



A shop called witchery. I bought a couple from seed too. I think some people get them in eBay too


----------



## fyn72

LuxMommy said:


> It's still cold, but also sunny, so today I am carrying my lovely pink Cluny MM .



So pretty![emoji177][emoji177] we are the opposite in Aus! 40+ degrees [emoji27]


----------



## fyn72

With Montaigne MM [emoji177]Just been to LV to get a strap replaced for my Pallas bb.


----------



## LuxMommy

fyn72 said:


> So pretty![emoji177][emoji177] we are the opposite in Aus! 40+ degrees [emoji27]


Thanks so much! Wow, that's hot, although I think I would still prefer to be there .


----------



## Fierymo

robinwrussell said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!


Thank you


----------



## kkfiregirl

fyn72 said:


> A shop called witchery. I bought a couple from seed too. I think some people get them in eBay too



Thank you!


----------



## nvie

Finally....the entire collection...what's next? I need more Epi pieces


----------



## snibor

Loving my new victorine wallet in Armagnac with rose beige Gucci disco.
View attachment 3599007


----------



## FancyPants77

nvie said:


> Finally....the entire collection...what's next? I need more Epi pieces
> 
> View attachment 3598965



Beautiful collection. Definitely add epi. I have an epi pochette and the new black epi speedy and they are stunning in person


----------



## Sandra.AT

LuxMommy said:


> It's still cold, but also sunny, so today I am carrying my lovely pink Cluny MM .


I love the cluny on you..It looks great with your whoule outfit.. expecially the colour is so ovely and the length of the strap is perfect. ...It is on my wish list but I can´t decide which colour and which sizeThis is one of the most beautiful epi bags (together with Alma) .. I would love to have it in RB but I´m afraid it won´t fit to my clothes.. but dune looks also stunning.. let´s see  Do you have any problems with colour transfer? Do you wear this bag with dark jeans oder black leather jackets or only with lighter colours?


----------



## Sandra.AT

fyn72 said:


> With Montaigne MM [emoji177]Just been to LV to get a strap replaced for my Pallas bb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3598823


so beautiful It really fits to you.. this bag in RB looks just stunning


----------



## nvie

FancyPants77 said:


> Beautiful collection. Definitely add epi. I have an epi pochette and the new black epi speedy and they are stunning in person



Thank you FancyPants77. I almost kicked myself after keeping the bags as I realized I missed out the Saint Germain PM in Noir and Marie wallet. Too troublesome to take them all out and retake pictures. 

I'm thinking hard about the new Epi Speedy 25 but not sure if I would like it as a crossbody bag. I don't really fancy handheld bag and definitely no love for bags with shoulder strap and handles. Speedy 30 Mini Lin was a gift from a very good friend. I wouldn't buy a handheld myself, too cumbersome but never say never right? [emoji6]

By the way, I love your new Speedy!


----------



## momof3boyz

LuxMommy said:


> It's still cold, but also sunny, so today I am carrying my lovely pink Cluny MM .


Gorgeous !!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

love2learn said:


> I really like this print on the cute backpack.  Wasn't really a fan of this print on the PM, but this looks great!!


Thanks! Yes i too wasnt fond of it on the PM but love it on the palm springs it makes the bag extra edgy


----------



## fabuleux

Dorf said:


> Ready for work!
> View attachment 3598781


I really like the hardware on this new version. It looks sharp!


----------



## Dorf

fabuleux said:


> I really like the hardware on this new version. It looks sharp!


Thanks! Yes, Agreed. It's a improvement from the former model. The interior also has a more "luxury" feel.


----------



## cherrifoam

Toiletry 15  about to back into my neverfull!


----------



## Dawn

I had lunch with my oldest at her school today (pic taken at school LOL) and took along my pre-loved Eva. Love this little bag so much!


----------



## FancyPants77

Dawn said:


> I had lunch with my oldest at her school today (pic taken at school LOL) and took along my pre-loved Eva. Love this little bag so much!



Lovely picture. It looks great on you. Perfect mommy-bag. I attach a strap from my Palm Springs mini backpack onto my damier ebene pochette to turn it into a crossbody and it's so comfortable. I love simple yet lovely LV bags


----------



## Dawn

FancyPants77 said:


> Lovely picture. It looks great on you. Perfect mommy-bag. I attach a strap from my Palm Springs mini backpack onto my damier ebene pochette to turn it into a crossbody and it's so comfortable. I love simple yet lovely LV bags


Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Perplexed said:


> my alma accompanying me to the gym!


this bag is seriously gorgeous! love ostrich


----------



## LuxMommy

Sandra.AT said:


> I love the cluny on you..It looks great with your whoule outfit.. expecially the colour is so ovely and the length of the strap is perfect. ...It is on my wish list but I can´t decide which colour and which sizeThis is one of the most beautiful epi bags (together with Alma) .. I would love to have it in RB but I´m afraid it won´t fit to my clothes.. but dune looks also stunning.. let´s see  Do you have any problems with colour transfer? Do you wear this bag with dark jeans oder black leather jackets or only with lighter colours?



Thanks Sandra! To answer your question, I am very careful with my RB Cluny, so I don't carry it withe dark jeans and I don't own many black clothes, so I usually carry her with neutrals. If you normally wear darker clothes and jeans, then I think you would be safer with a darker colour, just to make sure nothing happens to the bag. But otherwise I can highly recommend it, it is so beautiful and amazingly functional and people are complementing it all the time. Looking forward to seeing what you decide!


----------



## LuxMommy

Just bought them yesterday and already using them, so happy with my new sunnies!


----------



## stacygimini

Rocking my new cutie today. PM is so much better than the MM on my body frame.and I did a hack to remove the chain strap to use it on pochette accessoires so to use it as a lunch bag


----------



## Dawn

LuxMommy said:


> Just bought them yesterday and already using them, so happy with my new sunnies!


they look so great on you!  Perfection! I wish I could find sunglasses that look so good on me!


----------



## LuxMommy

Dawn said:


> they look so great on you!  Perfection! I wish I could find sunglasses that look so good on me!


Thanks so much Dawn, you're very kind!  I'm sure you can, just go and try different ones, you will find the perfect pair!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Perplexed said:


> my alma accompanying me to the gym!



An exceptional piece. I need to see more


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lucinda says "what the heck is a Go-14." And is it dangerous? Lol


----------



## snibor

vinbenphon1 said:


> Lucinda says "what the heck is a Go-14." And is it dangerous? Lol
> 
> View attachment 3600136



This is adorable!


----------



## fabuleux

vinbenphon1 said:


> Lucinda says "what the heck is a Go-14." And is it dangerous? Lol
> 
> View attachment 3600136


Such a beauty!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Getting ready to head out to meet a friend for dinner.


----------



## Acctt

Just bought a new LV bag! 
Doing a reveal right now!


----------



## Butterflyweed

stacygimini said:


> Rocking my new cutie today. PM is so much better than the MM on my body frame.and I did a hack to remove the chain strap to use it on pochette accessoires so to use it as a lunch bag



So cute! Matches with your outfit!


----------



## Butterflyweed

fyn72 said:


> With Montaigne MM [emoji177]Just been to LV to get a strap replaced for my Pallas bb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3598823



What a beauty! Both the owner and the bag[emoji6]


----------



## Butterflyweed

My portefueillie koala epi wallet in red, love it[emoji173]


----------



## Aliluvlv

vinbenphon1 said:


> Lucinda says "what the heck is a Go-14." And is it dangerous? Lol
> 
> View attachment 3600136


Lol love this! Your bag and cat are beautiful! [emoji1]


----------



## fyn72

Butterflyweed said:


> What a beauty! Both the owner and the bag[emoji6]



Naw! Thank you so much [emoji5][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## xoJoannexo

With my new alma bb


----------



## love2learn

vinbenphon1 said:


> Lucinda says "what the heck is a Go-14." And is it dangerous? Lol
> 
> View attachment 3600136


Love this beauty!!


----------



## love2learn

Butterflyweed said:


> My portefueillie koala epi wallet in red, love it[emoji173]


Beautiful!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

love2learn said:


> Love this beauty!!


Thank you


----------



## fyn72

Sitting pretty outside Louis Vuitton [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## kylz

Out with my Hubby & DE Alma BB! Perfect breeze tonight by the river after a sweltering hot day in Brisbane Australia [emoji1037]


----------



## fyn72

kylz said:


> View attachment 3601126
> 
> Out with my Hubby & DE Alma BB! Perfect breeze tonight by the river after a sweltering hot day in Brisbane Australia [emoji1037]



Nice! Oh the cool breeze.. I was enjoying it this afternoon, dreading the next 3 days the heatwave is coming! [emoji27][emoji27][emoji27]


----------



## shalomjude

kylz said:


> View attachment 3601126
> 
> Out with my Hubby & DE Alma BB! Perfect breeze tonight by the river after a sweltering hot day in Brisbane Australia [emoji1037]


nice photo of the story bridge ... rode along there today .. the weather is horrid ...weekend is going to be worse


----------



## HiEndGirl

kylz said:


> View attachment 3601126
> 
> Out with my Hubby & DE Alma BB! Perfect breeze tonight by the river after a sweltering hot day in Brisbane Australia [emoji1037]



Fabulous pict! Have a great night!


----------



## HiEndGirl

shalomjude said:


> nice photo of the story bridge ... rode along there today .. the weather is horrid ...weekend is going to be worse



I escaped to Melbourne for a couple of days...Slightly cooler!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Today at the airport loung waiting for my flight.. traveling with my Odeon and using my Artsy as a carryon.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Butterflyweed said:


> My portefueillie koala epi wallet in red, love it[emoji173]



Love this. [emoji173]️ What is the hardware? Sorry I can't tell from the pict my phone.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Dorf said:


> Ready for work!
> View attachment 3598781



You look fabulous in this pict. Great style.


----------



## shalomjude

HiEndGirl said:


> I escaped to Melbourne for a couple of days...Slightly cooler!



great idea ..weather is just disgusting


----------



## shalomjude

HiEndGirl said:


> Today at the airport loung waiting for my flight.. traveling with my Odeon and using my Artsy as a carryon.
> 
> View attachment 3601182


travelling in style


----------



## Pursebella

Me and my Alma pm vernis ready for the day....she's always shining!! ...My dog likes to be always in the picture!


----------



## highheeladdict

HiEndGirl said:


> Today at the airport loung waiting for my flight.. traveling with my Odeon and using my Artsy as a carryon.
> 
> View attachment 3601182



What a pretty outfit! Gorgeous LV`s too  Love your nailpolish, great color!


----------



## snibor

Pursebella said:


> View attachment 3601194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my Alma pm vernis ready for the day....she's always shining!! ...My dog likes to be always in the picture!
> View attachment 3601194



What color is that?  Looks amazing!  Love it!


----------



## Pursebella

snibor said:


> What color is that?  Looks amazing!  Love it!


I bought her a few years ago...if I remember is like gris art deco...it's one of the colors I liked the most at the time!!


----------



## Kellie99

Can someone tell me if Louis Vuitton made a I phone 6 phone case in monogram with the light pink on the inside?


----------



## Dorf

HiEndGirl said:


> You look fabulous in this pict. Great style.


Thanks


----------



## Phdluvslvgm

Yea someone has a daily organizer in cerise other than me. Do you carry a
Purse too?


----------



## HiEndGirl

shalomjude said:


> travelling in style





highheeladdict said:


> What a pretty outfit! Gorgeous LV`s too  Love your nailpolish, great color!



Thank you both. [emoji4]


----------



## slammaJ

First day taking my DA Favorite out, and she is perfect!


----------



## Loveppamx

Fierymo said:


> My Montsouris GM I picked up during the week after having all the outer leather replaced.


Do you mind me asking how much it was to replace all the leather?? I just ordered myself one too!!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Picking up cupcakes for the fam with my pochette metis


----------



## for3v3rz

Taking favorite to dinner tonight. Looped the cross body strap to make it shorter.


----------



## love2learn

fyn72 said:


> Sitting pretty outside Louis Vuitton [emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600987


Love seeing your RB Montaigne!!  So pretty!


----------



## love2learn

kylz said:


> View attachment 3601126
> 
> Out with my Hubby & DE Alma BB! Perfect breeze tonight by the river after a sweltering hot day in Brisbane Australia [emoji1037]


Looks beautiful with the beautiful night time lights.


----------



## Fierymo

Loveppamx said:


> Do you mind me asking how much it was to replace all the leather?? I just ordered myself one too!!


I'm in the UK so it cost £535 - Nov 2016.  I don't know whether they increase their prices on repairs.  They would replace all the outer leather and brass hardware (excluding the pocket zip).  I think they replaced the cotton strap as well, it looks looks new however I am not too sure as my former strap was in pretty good condition.  I hope this helps


----------



## Fierymo

Dmurphy1 said:


> Looks like they did a beautiful job, the bag looks great !!  it !


Thank you


----------



## Yuki85

After not using it for long time I decided to use it today - my twins [emoji111]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

still loving my new palm springs mini [emoji173]️


----------



## Butterflyweed

HiEndGirl said:


> Love this. [emoji173]️ What is the hardware? Sorry I can't tell from the pict my phone.



Hi, thanks, it has a silver hardware[emoji3].


----------



## Butterflyweed

love2learn said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you!


----------



## FancyPants77

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3602223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still loving my new palm springs mini [emoji173]️



So pretty!


----------



## Pmrbfay

My LV Favorite PM at Red Lobster. Steak and lobster, sangria, cheesecake. DH encouraged me to take these when I told him about this thread in TPF


----------



## KM7029

My Palm Springs PM Backpack out and about.


----------



## Melbee

KM7029 said:


> My Palm Springs PM Backpack out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602796


So cute!


----------



## FancyPants77

KM7029 said:


> My Palm Springs PM Backpack out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602796



Looks great on you! Perfect for days out and about. Such a carefree bag


----------



## KM7029

FancyPants77 said:


> Looks great on you! Perfect for days out and about. Such a carefree bag


Thank you!


----------



## gemidevi

The darling hubby, champagne and Caissa! Can't go wrong on date night!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Monogram Delightful PM hanging out with me today


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## Butterlite

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3603068



What bag is this? Love it!


----------



## fabuleux

Butterlite said:


> What bag is this? Love it!


Newport Tote - Damier Cobalt
Released last spring.


----------



## LuxMommy

Spring is on its way and I am starting to use my Spring/Summer slgs . The pink item in the middle is my lovely new soft sunglasses case by Longchamp and it contains my LV sunnies . Love how it perfectly matches RB.


----------



## cafecreme15

My trusty little Eva with my Graphic Image planner. This is the perfect small cross body bag!


----------



## mbdisfan

LuxMommy said:


> Spring is on its way and I am starting to use my Spring/Summer slgs . The pink item in the middle is my lovely new soft sunglasses case by Longchamp and it contains my LV sunnies . Love how it perfectly matches RB.



I'd love to know where you got the Longchamp sunglasses case--so cute!


----------



## love2learn

gemidevi said:


> The darling hubby, champagne and Caissa! Can't go wrong on date night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603016


Very pretty.


----------



## love2learn

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Monogram Delightful PM hanging out with me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603022





fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3603068


Looks great on you!  Love seeing our TPF men modeling pics.


----------



## love2learn

LuxMommy said:


> Spring is on its way and I am starting to use my Spring/Summer slgs . The pink item in the middle is my lovely new soft sunglasses case by Longchamp and it contains my LV sunnies . Love how it perfectly matches RB.


Yes, perfect match!!  They're all lovely.


----------



## Butterflyweed

LuxMommy said:


> Spring is on its way and I am starting to use my Spring/Summer slgs . The pink item in the middle is my lovely new soft sunglasses case by Longchamp and it contains my LV sunnies . Love how it perfectly matches RB.



Love the color!


----------



## Aliluvlv

LuxMommy said:


> Spring is on its way and I am starting to use my Spring/Summer slgs . The pink item in the middle is my lovely new soft sunglasses case by Longchamp and it contains my LV sunnies . Love how it perfectly matches RB.


So beautiful!  Love all of them!  [emoji177]


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3603068


What an awesome looking bag!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Doing a little Sunday grocery shopping at Target with my new cles [emoji173]


----------



## fabuleux

Aliluvlv said:


> What an awesome looking bag!


Thanks! I really enjoy it.


----------



## LuxMommy

mbdisfan said:


> I'd love to know where you got the Longchamp sunglasses case--so cute!


Isn't it??!!! I got it at a local department store here in Finland, but I'm sure Longchamp stores also have it or any department store selling their products. They had them in different colours, too, and the price was EUR 44 for a beautiful leather item, almost ridiculous, really! I can highly recommend it .


----------



## LuxMommy

love2learn said:


> Yes, perfect match!!  They're all lovely.


Thank you love2learn, looking at them makes me happy .


----------



## LuxMommy

Butterflyweed said:


> Love the color!


Thanks, me too!


----------



## LuxMommy

Aliluvlv said:


> So beautiful!  Love all of them!  [emoji177]


Thank you very much .


----------



## Iamminda

LuxMommy said:


> Spring is on its way and I am starting to use my Spring/Summer slgs . The pink item in the middle is my lovely new soft sunglasses case by Longchamp and it contains my LV sunnies . Love how it perfectly matches RB.



Beautiful items -- I also really love that pink Longchamp case (will go check out their site now).


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Doing a little Sunday grocery shopping at Target with my new cles [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603560



Love Target.  Love your new cles.  And love your white heart shape bag -- is it a purse?  I absolutely love it.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Love Target.  Love your new cles.  And love your white heart shape bag -- is it a purse?  I absolutely love it.


Thank you!  Yes it's a small heart shaped purse that gets to fulfill it's destiny a few days a year [emoji6] It's easier to see in this photo. I love the cles on it (one less thing to try to fit inside the bag too).


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you!  Yes it's a small heart shaped purse that gets to fulfill it's destiny a few days a year [emoji6] It's easier to see in this photo. I love the cles on it (one less thing to try to fit inside the bag too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603639



Thanks for the photo -- I adore this little bag.  Definitely perfect for this Valentine's Day weekend.


----------



## ZoeyZhou

On the way back from grocery shopping with my family. This bag has been the best and cutest diaper bag! Lol. I can fit A LOT of my baby's stuff plus my essentials.....


----------



## ivyvid

Maiden trip after Louis Vuitton replaced the leather of my montsouris! Went shopping with dearest husband and kiddos after having my ring get inspected and cleaned


----------



## Kidclarke

Out and about shopping with my self dyed Thompson and added strap to make it a crossbody.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

How are you liking your Azur RB Emilie wallet, LuxMommy? I have been going back and forth on this item since the summer!


----------



## SilverFire

Movies with my Trevi (and new Bag Charm)...loving the reclining seats so my bag doesn't need to touch the floor!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

My Toiletry Pouch 19 and Milla MM DA hanging out together at my vanity


----------



## LuxMommy

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful items -- I also really love that pink Longchamp case (will go check out their site now).


Thank you! Hope you find it, it's such a great item .


----------



## stacygimini

Kidclarke said:


> Out and about shopping with my self dyed Thompson and added strap to make it a crossbody.
> View attachment 3603811


oh my ！ you are a genius!!


----------



## stacygimini

my new lvoer! the essential v necklace


----------



## luvrose

Hi [emoji7]. Today I wear brown shirt with brown bag. [emoji162]


----------



## itsmree

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3603068


LOVE that bag and where are you where it looks like spring already?


----------



## jszkat

Multicolour mini belt in tropical location


----------



## ccbaggirl89

luvrose said:


> Hi [emoji7]. Today I wear brown shirt with brown bag. [emoji162]
> View attachment 3604194


you look fantastic!


----------



## NYGIRL2525

I have this in the gm and its especially great to take around with kids cause it can never get dirty, is great in all types of weather, and can hold anything.


----------



## Kidclarke

stacygimini said:


> oh my ！ you are a genius!!


Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

at the office


----------



## frivofrugalista

Shopping with WT


----------



## Pinksweater

The best kind of action picture in my opinion.


----------



## beep89

Wow!! Wonderful pieces!!


----------



## Skamanda

Flying home with my Neverfull and Keepall.


----------



## Designervintage

First time going out with my new to me Galliera GM [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## luvrose

ccbaggirl89 said:


> you look fantastic!



Thank you very much! [emoji5]


----------



## fyn72

Designervintage said:


> First time going out with my new to me Galliera GM [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3604625
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604626



Congrats [emoji324][emoji322] Looks great on you! You must be fairly tall? [emoji7]


----------



## Designervintage

fyn72 said:


> Congrats [emoji324][emoji322] Looks great on you! You must be fairly tall? [emoji7]



Thank you so much! Haha, yes I am, 1.88 cm or 6.2 feet tall [emoji5], I figured the GM might look on me kind of the same way the PM would look on slightly shorter people if that makes sense [emoji2]. I have to admit it took me a while to 'slouch' it right, because even on me it can look quite big! (sorry for my English, it's not my first language)


----------



## Coffee911

SilverFire said:


> Movies with my Trevi (and new Bag Charm)...loving the reclining seats so my bag doesn't need to touch the floor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603868



Lol that looks like our redone movie theater [emoji1]


----------



## shast911

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## j19

Skamanda said:


> View attachment 3604583
> 
> Flying home with my Neverfull and Keepall.


Love this!


----------



## thatsme123

I do love my Neverfull, and the Pochette has been a revelation! Added my new charm for the occasion!


----------



## j19

thatsme123 said:


> I do love my Neverfull, and the Pochette has been a revelation! Added my new charm for the occasion!


Love the bag charm!


----------



## NYGIRL2525

shast911 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## NYGIRL2525

So cute! I love how the interior matches the charm.


----------



## shast911

NYGIRL2525 said:


> So cute! I love how the interior matches the charm.



Thanks! I'm a sucker for RB Neverfulls...I have all three canvases.  I talked myself into the charm because it matches so well!


----------



## mrsinsyder

My Epi keepall on a business trip this week...


----------



## FancyPants77

stacygimini said:


> my new lvoer! the essential v necklace



So pretty! Love the choker as well


----------



## FancyPants77

luvrose said:


> Hi [emoji7]. Today I wear brown shirt with brown bag. [emoji162]
> View attachment 3604194



Beautiful!!


----------



## richy2010

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3603068


Omg, its beautiful! I love it!!


----------



## richy2010

Studying physics with my cardholder, I am obsessed with the fuchsia!! View media item 2027


----------



## babygirlloveLV

Christis said:


> View attachment 3389241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny day so I broke out the Damier Azur.


Pretty =)


----------



## Jordyaddict

Wearing these two beauties today- Eva and shawl


----------



## clu13

In Stockholm on the Arlanda Express to the airport


----------



## Trudysmom

Here is my new Valentine's Day Noe BB.


----------



## Fierymo

Back from a short trip. I've got with me my Keepall 50 and Pochette Metis.


----------



## kristine Basco




----------



## fyn72

Love my PM[emoji173]


----------



## FancyPants77

fyn72 said:


> Love my PM[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607068



So pretty. Looks great on you


----------



## Sibelle

Working from home today, Neverfull resting on my couch with his friend  .


----------



## LuxMommy

Loving this cutie to bits, cannot believe this bag is not more popular! Also a small tip for anyone interested - the long strap is perfect on my Turenne MM, much better than the original strap, will post a pic if someone wants to see it as a reference.


----------



## frivofrugalista

LuxMommy said:


> Loving this cutie to bits, cannot believe this bag is not more popular! Also a small tip for anyone interested - the long strap is perfect on my Turenne MM, much better than the original strap, will post a pic if someone wants to see it as a reference.



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## LuxMommy

frivofrugalista said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you, I am super happy with it!


----------



## Kmora

Me with future Louis Vuitton pieces to be in action


----------



## snibor

Kmora said:


> Me with future Louis Vuitton pieces to be in action
> 
> View attachment 3607324



Can't wait to see!


----------



## ivyvid

Kmora said:


> Me with future Louis Vuitton pieces to be in action
> 
> View attachment 3607324



Reveal! Reveal! Reveal![emoji38][emoji38][emoji1376]


----------



## lVliving

Out for a bit.. Favorite MM with Monogram Crossbody Strap 



1. Louis Vuitton Key Pouch
2. Felicie Card Insert/Pouch
3. Back from Repair 6 Ring Key Holder in Monogram/Fuschia
4. Dior Lip Maximizer in 001
5. YSL lipstick [emoji168] (it was part of a Black Opium perfume set)
6. Apple AirPods
7. My New Tropical Epi Leather Victorine Wallet




Closes quite nicely


----------



## Pmrbfay

My new Hermes pocket square as a charm on my LV Cabas Mezzo. Yippee!


----------



## Pursebella

My Lockme ii keeps me company in the car!!! I can't get enough of this bag!!


----------



## snibor

Pursebella said:


> My Lockme ii keeps me company in the car!!! I can't get enough of this bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607496



So pretty


----------



## HeartMyMJs

hutch0827 said:


> Thank you for showing me this bag can be casual. I e had my eye on this but I'm a very casual dresser and didn't know if it would go with my style. I love it!!!


You're welcome!!!  You will love it!


----------



## kandicenicole

LA traffic with my fav [emoji136]


----------



## Pmrbfay

Trying out different ways to tie the pocket square.


----------



## cgal76

Pursebella said:


> My Lockme ii keeps me company in the car!!! I can't get enough of this bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607496


Very pretty bag!


----------



## mak1203

LuxMommy said:


> Loving this cutie to bits, cannot believe this bag is not more popular! Also a small tip for anyone interested - the long strap is perfect on my Turenne MM, much better than the original strap, will post a pic if someone wants to see it as a reference.


This has definitely been on my radar!  I want to get a DA piece this spring and debating between this and the Speedy B.  Do the handles offer enough of a drop for shoulder carry?


----------



## LVinCali

Kmora said:


> Me with future Louis Vuitton pieces to be in action
> 
> View attachment 3607324



Love your Disco!  I have mostly LV bags, but recently bought the Disco in black.  [emoji4]


----------



## Phdluvslvgm

Love that Babylone


----------



## LuxMommy

mak1203 said:


> This has definitely been on my radar!  I want to get a DA piece this spring and debating between this and the Speedy B.  Do the handles offer enough of a drop for shoulder carry?


I can get them on my shoulder, but it does sit in my armpit and it's not intended to be carried that way. If you are very petite, it might work. But this bag is in my opinion just much more special and feminine than the Speedy B (although I like the Speedy B, too) and it fits my laptop, which was one of my criteria for it.


----------



## fyn72

Beautiful summer day at the Jetty Bulimba with Pallas BB


----------



## Pmrbfay

...and another way to tie the pocket square. Thanks for letting me obsess.


----------



## Kmora

snibor said:


> Can't wait to see!





ivyvid said:


> Reveal! Reveal! Reveal![emoji38][emoji38][emoji1376]



There will be a reveal thread but here they are:


The Chapman Pochette Voyage GM and the too cute TP15  



LVinCali said:


> Love your Disco!  I have mostly LV bags, but recently bought the Disco in black.  [emoji4]


I also love it!  it is my most recent hand bag and I completely get the hype  just love it! And this red is a perfect true neutral red, am very very happy with it!


----------



## j19

Pursebella said:


> My Lockme ii keeps me company in the car!!! I can't get enough of this bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607496


Gorgeous!


----------



## j19

At the Louis Vuitton store last week when I bought my notebook and cardholder


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

With my trusty Pochette OM at a dear friend's wedding tonight ❤


----------



## tv_vt1809

Did some shopping after work today! With my trusty Neverfull, the perfect work bag


----------



## techie_lady

With my Kimono at the LV store in Hawaii.  They were so nice there, they even served me champagne!


----------



## Melbee

LuxMommy said:


> Spring is on its way and I am starting to use my Spring/Summer slgs . The pink item in the middle is my lovely new soft sunglasses case by Longchamp and it contains my LV sunnies . Love how it perfectly matches RB.


Beautiful pic!


----------



## fabuleux

My passenger today is the elusive Clémence Macassar (overstuffed for a long day of work!).


----------



## missconvy

LuxMommy said:


> Loving this cutie to bits, cannot believe this bag is not more popular! Also a small tip for anyone interested - the long strap is perfect on my Turenne MM, much better than the original strap, will post a pic if someone wants to see it as a reference.



Hello I was wondering if you could compare this size with a speedy? Thanks


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

My first LV gifted to me by my sis who bought it in 2008. Can't believe it is almost 10 years old. We were on our way to the movies. And, no. We're not hiding snacks.......bwahahha


----------



## fabuleux

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> My first LV gifted to me by my sis who bought it in 2008. Can't believe it is almost 10 years old. We were on our way to the movies. And, no. We're not hiding snacks.......bwahahha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608981


HAHA I would be tempted to put a bunch of M&Ms in there!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

fabuleux said:


> HAHA I would be tempted to put a bunch of M&Ms in there!


I was kidding. We had three boxes of candies ( i have kids), a bottle of water and two cans of 1893 pepsi. I love the Nf


----------



## Christis

babygirlloveLV said:


> Pretty =)


Thank you


----------



## UpUpnAway

My new Eva clutch in DE.


----------



## kkfiregirl

UpUpnAway said:


> My new Eva clutch in DE.



It's so cute!!


----------



## iamllqq

Hello I don't know if someone has posted this before. I always think alma bb looks better with the handles stay upright. I learned from a YouTube video before that some lady put a hair clip on the two handles to hold them together. Yesterday I figured out a way without a clip.
I also posted this in the alma bb clubhouse. 




Hope it's helpful for some people.


----------



## Richpineapple

Naviglio & Business card holder 





Epi Serviette Ambassadeur


----------



## luvrose

Sorry wrong post


----------



## luvrose

Speedy at coffee. Today I experienced something weird. I was wearing my speedy crossbody and standing at the bus stop. Then a couple of teenagers came and stand in front of me. The girl looked at me and pulled out a Michael Kors wallet from her bag, say something to the guy I then he also pulled out his wallet from his pocket. He started talking loudly: My wallet is Louis Vuitton you know, it is LV, look at the symbol, LV. He pressed the word "LV" very strongly. The girl said: yeah mine is MK, look at the word MK here. They kept comparing their wallets in front of me. Then they laugh... uhh I am confused. The funny part is that the guy's wallet is a Versace, it has very clear Versace face symbol and he kept saying it is LV. I wonder if he cant realize the brand or he was trying to tease me.


----------



## Pickle123

luvrose said:


> Speedy at coffee. Today I experienced something weird. I was wearing my speedy crossbody and standing at the bus stop. Then a couple of teenagers came and stand in front of me. The girl looked at me and pulled out a Michael Kors wallet from her bag, say something to the guy I then he also pulled out his wallet from his pocket. He started talking loudly: My wallet is Louis Vuitton you know, it is LV, look at the symbol, LV. He pressed the word "LV" very strongly. The girl said: yeah mine is MK, look at the word MK here. They kept comparing their wallets in front of me. Then they laugh... uhh I am confused. The funny part is that the guy's wallet is a Versace, it has very clear Versace face symbol and he kept saying it is LV. I wonder if he cant realize the brand or he is trying to tease me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609415


Rude people want attention. Just ignore them. Beautiful bag, enjoy it.


----------



## vintagelv18

My Monogram Zippy Wallet out for drinks in D.C. [emoji7]


----------



## fabuleux

luvrose said:


> Speedy at coffee. Today I experienced something weird. I was wearing my speedy crossbody and standing at the bus stop. Then a couple of teenagers came and stand in front of me. The girl looked at me and pulled out a Michael Kors wallet from her bag, say something to the guy I then he also pulled out his wallet from his pocket. He started talking loudly: My wallet is Louis Vuitton you know, it is LV, look at the symbol, LV. He pressed the word "LV" very strongly. The girl said: yeah mine is MK, look at the word MK here. They kept comparing their wallets in front of me. Then they laugh... uhh I am confused. The funny part is that the guy's wallet is a Versace, it has very clear Versace face symbol and he kept saying it is LV. I wonder if he cant realize the brand or he was trying to tease me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609418


Who cares what teenagers think? Haha 
I was likely a complete idiot until I turned 25... so I m not interested in a teen's opinion tbh. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## luvrose

fabuleux said:


> Who cares what teenagers think? Haha
> I was likely a complete idiot until I turned 25... so I m not interested in a teen's opinion tbh. Enjoy your bag!


Yeah I dont really care, just thought it is a story to share.


----------



## Smmats

luvrose said:


> He started talking loudly: My wallet is Louis Vuitton you know, it is LV, look at the symbol, LV. He pressed the word "LV" very strongly. The girl said: yeah mine is MK, look at the word MK here. They kept comparing their wallets in front of me. Then they laugh... uhh I am confused. The funny part is that the guy's wallet is a Versace, it has very clear Versace face symbol and he kept saying it is LV. I wonder if he cant realize the brand or he was trying to tease me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609418


Lol, sorry the way this plays out in my head is just hilarious. Like watching that SNL sketch with Vanessa Bayer and Cecily strong where they can't pronounce Bvlgari. I wish you recorded them for our entertainment. Cute bag btw!


----------



## j19

Yesterday's dinner + Monogram Eclipse cardholder


----------



## Kmora

j19 said:


> Yesterday's dinner + Monogram Eclipse cardholder
> View attachment 3609564
> View attachment 3609565
> View attachment 3609567



Love that card holder!


----------



## j19

Kmora said:


> Love that card holder!


Thank you!


----------



## thewave1969

j19 said:


> Yesterday's dinner + Monogram Eclipse cardholder
> View attachment 3609564
> View attachment 3609565
> View attachment 3609567


The cardholder is very nice, but that dinner looks even nicer...!


----------



## j19

thewave1969 said:


> The cardholder is very nice, but that dinner looks even nicer...!


Thank you


----------



## LuxMommy

missconvy said:


> Hello I was wondering if you could compare this size with a speedy? Thanks


Hi there! I don't currently own a Speedy, but I used to have the Speedy B 30. It's a very different shape, but the Girolata is a spacious bag, I think it is more comparable to the Turenne MM or the Neverfull MM. The Girolata has a narrower base, but it fits a lot in my opinion, including my small MacBook Air. In that respect it fits more than the Speedy 30 would, because you can fit larger items. Also the proportions are bigger, except for the width of the base. Hope this helps!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

out with my new love[emoji2]


----------



## SpeedyLady37

Finally taking my Alma MM out to a conference!! Been eyeing on this baby for the longest time and was so sad to see it being discontinued!! Thankful that I was able to score a preloved one [emoji7][emoji178]


----------



## lvly808

Today doing a little bit of shopping with my pochette metis [emoji1] I am not sure if I love this bag. I think it's too small for my "curvy" bod. But I'll keep it for the time being. I literally just got it[emoji31]


----------



## j19

lvly808 said:


> Today doing a little bit of shopping with my pochette metis [emoji1] I am not sure if I love this bag. I think it's too small for my "curvy" bod. But I'll keep it for the time being. I literally just got it[emoji31]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609952


You are gorgeous!


----------



## eena1230

lvly808 said:


> Today doing a little bit of shopping with my pochette metis [emoji1] I am not sure if I love this bag. I think it's too small for my "curvy" bod. But I'll keep it for the time being. I literally just got it[emoji31]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609952


The bag looks good on you!


----------



## Divalish

lvly808 said:


> Today doing a little bit of shopping with my pochette metis [emoji1] I am not sure if I love this bag. I think it's too small for my "curvy" bod. But I'll keep it for the time being. I literally just got it[emoji31]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609952


It looks great on you!


----------



## lvly808

j19 said:


> You are gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## lvly808

eena1230 said:


> The bag looks good on you!





Divalish said:


> It looks great on you!



Thanks!


----------



## snibor

lvly808 said:


> Today doing a little bit of shopping with my pochette metis [emoji1] I am not sure if I love this bag. I think it's too small for my "curvy" bod. But I'll keep it for the time being. I literally just got it[emoji31]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609952



I think it looks great!


----------



## lvly808

snibor said:


> I think it looks great!



Thanks!


----------



## ivyvid

In line for the monster jam show[emoji4]


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Gorgeous day out with my old and trusty mono Neverfull MM.


----------



## nikkisharif

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Gorgeous day out with my old and trusty mono Neverfull MM.



Beautiful[emoji813]️


----------



## dotnative

lvly808 said:


> Today doing a little bit of shopping with my pochette metis [emoji1] I am not sure if I love this bag. I think it's too small for my "curvy" bod. But I'll keep it for the time being. I literally just got it[emoji31]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609952


It looks awesome on you. Love it!


----------



## dotnative

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Gorgeous day out with my old and trusty mono Neverfull MM.


Looks lovely, makes me want one too


----------



## Geogirl

lvly808 said:


> Today doing a little bit of shopping with my pochette metis [emoji1] I am not sure if I love this bag. I think it's too small for my "curvy" bod. But I'll keep it for the time being. I literally just got it[emoji31]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609952


I think you wear it beautifully!


----------



## fyn72

lvly808 said:


> Today doing a little bit of shopping with my pochette metis [emoji1] I am not sure if I love this bag. I think it's too small for my "curvy" bod. But I'll keep it for the time being. I literally just got it[emoji31]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609952



Looks great! Not too small at all! Gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## elinda

ivyvid said:


> In line for the monster jam show[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610038


Oh I love that bag! Ribera Mini, isn't it? Had it for about 10 years and also used it with long strap; it's super cute!!


----------



## cherrybelly

lvly808 said:


> Today doing a little bit of shopping with my pochette metis [emoji1] I am not sure if I love this bag. I think it's too small for my "curvy" bod. But I'll keep it for the time being. I literally just got it[emoji31]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609952



The bag looks great on you! 
I don't see such a thing as 'too small for your "curvy" body'. Keep it.


----------



## luv2bling

ivyvid said:


> In line for the monster jam show[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610038





Very cute bag.


----------



## MKB0925

lvly808 said:


> Today doing a little bit of shopping with my pochette metis [emoji1] I am not sure if I love this bag. I think it's too small for my "curvy" bod. But I'll keep it for the time being. I literally just got it[emoji31]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609952



I think it looks great on you!


----------



## ivyvid

elinda said:


> Oh I love that bag! Ribera Mini, isn't it? Had it for about 10 years and also used it with long strap; it's super cute!!



Yes it is! Just right for my size[emoji6]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

lvly808 said:


> Today doing a little bit of shopping with my pochette metis [emoji1] I am not sure if I love this bag. I think it's too small for my "curvy" bod. But I'll keep it for the time being. I literally just got it[emoji31]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609952


Im curvalicous too but i love my PM. I usually hand carry it if its not stuffed to the brim because i just feel more suave lol. Or if i need to be hands free i find it sits better on one shoulder however i still throw it on cross body when im needing to hold bub or put her in the car. I just personally find it not so comfy crossbody on my frame for a long duration but none the less i love it and it looks great on you too


----------



## polvo09

Getting ready to go out for brunch with this brand new beauty I just got yesterday! Been eyeing her for a while now. Finally mine thanks to the hubby!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## lvly808

PurseOnFleek said:


> Im curvalicous too but i love my PM. I usually hand carry it if its not stuffed to the brim because i just feel more suave lol. Or if i need to be hands free i find it sits better on one shoulder however i still throw it on cross body when im needing to hold bub or put her in the car. I just personally find it not so comfy crossbody on my frame for a long duration but none the less i love it and it looks great on you too



That's actually a good idea. I will wear it differently and see. Thanks!


----------



## booboosh

enjoying some jasmine fruit tea this sunday


----------



## Pinksweater

Out and about on this fine morning...


----------



## Dmurphy1

Hiking the Appalachian Trail in Pennsylvania today, GORGEOUS spring like day, with my Bass Macassar, this bag can do it all !!!


----------



## Annabel Lee

lvly808 said:


> That's actually a good idea. I will wear it differently and see. Thanks!



I'm very conscious of how a bag looks on my frame since a good outfit really is all about proportion. As someone who scrutinizes this kind of thing, I don't think this bag is too small for you.


----------



## italianlolita

luvrose said:


> Speedy at coffee. Today I experienced something weird. I was wearing my speedy crossbody and standing at the bus stop. Then a couple of teenagers came and stand in front of me. The girl looked at me and pulled out a Michael Kors wallet from her bag, say something to the guy I then he also pulled out his wallet from his pocket. He started talking loudly: My wallet is Louis Vuitton you know, it is LV, look at the symbol, LV. He pressed the word "LV" very strongly. The girl said: yeah mine is MK, look at the word MK here. They kept comparing their wallets in front of me. Then they laugh... uhh I am confused. The funny part is that the guy's wallet is a Versace, it has very clear Versace face symbol and he kept saying it is LV. I wonder if he cant realize the brand or he was trying to tease me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609418



They sounded like jealous fools smh


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Used this beauty today!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lvly808 said:


> Today doing a little bit of shopping with my pochette metis [emoji1] I am not sure if I love this bag. I think it's too small for my "curvy" bod. But I'll keep it for the time being. I literally just got it[emoji31]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609952


i think it suits your body really well, but maybe as a shoulder bag? it looks like it's sitting really high up as a crossbody.


----------



## Iamminda

HeartMyMJs said:


> Used this beauty today!
> View attachment 3611017



Love this black beauty!!!


----------



## Kylie M

Annabel Lee said:


> I'm very conscious of how a bag looks on my frame since a good outfit really is all about proportion. As someone who scrutinizes this kind of thing, I don't think this bag is too small for you.





lvly808 said:


> Today doing a little bit of shopping with my pochette metis [emoji1] I am not sure if I love this bag. I think it's too small for my "curvy" bod. But I'll keep it for the time being. I literally just got it[emoji31]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609952



The PM is such a great functional bag. My only suggestion would be to wear it lower on your hip, it will look more in proportion with your body.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Iamminda said:


> Love this black beauty!!!



Hi!  Thank you!!![emoji8]


----------



## Aoifs

Speedy B DE looking great with my new coat [emoji7]


----------



## Lola123456

lvly808 said:


> Today doing a little bit of shopping with my pochette metis [emoji1] I am not sure if I love this bag. I think it's too small for my "curvy" bod. But I'll keep it for the time being. I literally just got it[emoji31]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609952


I think you look so beautiful with this bag!


----------



## KM7029

Out and about this past weekend with Palm Springs PM:


----------



## KM7029

One more by the beach too:


----------



## love2learn

polvo09 said:


> Getting ready to go out for brunch with this brand new beauty I just got yesterday! Been eyeing her for a while now. Finally mine thanks to the hubby!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610433


Very pretty!


----------



## love2learn

KM7029 said:


> Out and about this past weekend with Palm Springs PM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611645


Looks like you had fun!


----------



## love2learn

KM7029 said:


> One more by the beach too:
> View attachment 3611646


LOVE this back ground with your cute backpack.


----------



## love2learn

Pinksweater said:


> View attachment 3610683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about on this fine morning...


With your cute pochette, and so functional.


----------



## love2learn

Dmurphy1 said:


> Hiking the Appalachian Trail in Pennsylvania today, GORGEOUS spring like day, with my Bass Macassar, this bag can do it all !!!


great photo!


----------



## love2learn

HeartMyMJs said:


> Used this beauty today!
> View attachment 3611017


Love seeing the beautiful Montaigne out and about.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

love2learn said:


> Love seeing the beautiful Montaigne out and about.



Thank you!! [emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## shaezie

My black louis vuitton petit bucket sitting nicely on the way back from shopping.


----------



## jennifer-j

iamllqq said:


> Hello I don't know if someone has posted this before. I always think alma bb looks better with the handles stay upright. I learned from a YouTube video before that some lady put a hair clip on the two handles to hold them together. Yesterday I figured out a way without a clip.
> I also posted this in the alma bb clubhouse.
> View attachment 3609201
> 
> View attachment 3609202
> 
> Hope it's helpful for some people.



To be honest, I don't think this is a good idea. I think you will damage the handles by wearing it like this. You can see that the metal clasp will rub on of the bottom of the handles and will leave marks there. This is probably the reason why there's a separate metal part to attach the strap.


----------



## Pickle123

jennifer-j said:


> To be honest, I don't think this is a good idea. I think you will damage the handles by wearing it like this. You can see that the metal clasp will rub on of the bottom of the handles and will leave marks there. This is probably the reason why there's a separate metal part to attach the strap.


I agree with you completely.


----------



## jay88

My Pochette Metis reverse monogram came shopping with me to Louis Vuitton yesterday while I brought more pairs of shoes/boots [emoji87]


----------



## Pmrbfay

At lunch at my local cafe
View attachment 3612428


----------



## Pmrbfay




----------



## ShireeC

Miss Kimono with me today [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## fyn72

jay88 said:


> My Pochette Metis reverse monogram came shopping with me to Louis Vuitton yesterday while I brought more pairs of shoes/boots [emoji87]
> View attachment 3612349


WOW!


----------



## jay88

fyn72 said:


> WOW!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Tlvover

deb68nc said:


> Thank you...I'm not trying to enable you but it is so versatile and again not to worry about vachetta! I love crossbody bags they're all over the place.


Hi, do the handles not get any marks? I was between choosing the Pochette metis and the Pallas bb but i heard that the handles will still get marks, just not as noticeable as the Pochette M.   Thank you.  P.s, you look lovely rocking that bag.


----------



## NYGIRL2525

jay88 said:


> My Pochette Metis reverse monogram came shopping with me to Louis Vuitton yesterday while I brought more pairs of shoes/boots [emoji87]
> View attachment 3612349



Nice choices! Those boots are so cute!


----------



## deb68nc

Tlvover said:


> Hi, do the handles not get any marks? I was between choosing the Pochette metis and the Pallas bb but i heard that the handles will still get marks, just not as noticeable as the Pochette M.   Thank you.  P.s, you look lovely rocking that bag.


Hi there! I had the pochette metis twice, first one had glazing peeling on the strap and the second one warped in the car from the heat. (That was my fault I should have taken it inside the sun warped the flap). I loved the metis but I do have to say I'm OCD and I don't like dickering with my bags with scarfs and such I like them as is. So the handle is difficult to not get any water marks on it no matter how hard you try to prevent it. But as it patinas they'll blend away but they are quite noticeable at first when the handle is light. The Pallas bb is a little bigger and just as luxurious with the alacantra lining. The handles don't get dirty or water marks on them at all. I mean if your hands are sticky or heavily lotioned I think everything gets dirty looking lol. What did you wind up getting? They're both great bags. I love the pm more though cause it truly looks the best wearing it crossbody. It's the perfect shape!!! Here's a photo of the Pallas bb crossbody for reference


----------



## richy2010

managed to snap this before heading to work then to class


----------



## jay88

NYGIRL2525 said:


> Nice choices! Those boots are so cute!



Thank you [emoji4] they are! I love them!


----------



## Nathalie123

Siena MM [emoji173]


----------



## Fierymo

My two daily essentials.


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

ShireeC said:


> Miss Kimono with me today [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


Your kimono look so sleek and elegant


----------



## dotnative

richy2010 said:


> managed to snap this before heading to work then to class
> View attachment 3612899


The patina on your keepall is gorgeous!
What size keepall is that?


----------



## richy2010

dotnative said:


> The patina on your keepall is gorgeous!
> What size keepall is that?


Thank you! its a 45


----------



## Allshinythings

My new love coming to work with me.


----------



## br_t

My little cherry speedy


----------



## ShireeC

LuvhandbagsLV said:


> Your kimono look so sleek and elegant



Thank you! I am so in love with her [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Est322

LuxMommy said:


> Loving this cutie to bits, cannot believe this bag is not more popular! Also a small tip for anyone interested - the long strap is perfect on my Turenne MM, much better than the original strap, will post a pic if someone wants to see it as a reference.


I'm this beauty fans too, dream to have it soon.


----------



## LuxMommy

Est322 said:


> I'm this beauty fans too, dream to have it soon.


It's such a great bag, hope you get yours soon!


----------



## lalbert88

Est322 said:


> I'm this beauty fans too, dream to have it soon.


Yes, pic please! I am interested in the Turenne GM and would love to see how this looks.


----------



## lalbert88

richy2010 said:


> managed to snap this before heading to work then to class
> View attachment 3612899


Love this and great size! Do you use this to travel? Does it fit a lot? TIA


----------



## richy2010

lalbert88 said:


> Love this and great size! Do you use this to travel? Does it fit a lot? TIA


Yeah I use it to travel. I was able to fit about 5 days worth when I went to portland a few years ago, I'm a light packer though


----------



## springshop17

br_t said:


> My little cherry speedy



Your speedy look so cute and cherry is such nice color!


----------



## springshop17

>


----------



## springshop17

KM7029 said:


> One more by the beach too:
> View attachment 3611646



I can feel nice breeze from your pic


----------



## springshop17

HeartMyMJs said:


> Used this beauty today!
> View attachment 3611017



May I ask which size is your beauty?


----------



## springshop17

Dmurphy1 said:


> Hiking the Appalachian Trail in Pennsylvania today, GORGEOUS spring like day, with my Bass Macassar, this bag can do it all !!!


I like this pic! You look so cool


----------



## springshop17

Cute backpack I can feel nice breeze from your pic


----------



## springshop17

KM7029 said:


> One more by the beach too:
> View attachment 3611646


Cute backpack I can feel nice breeze from your pic


----------



## Aryel

A beautiful day before snowfall with my infini empteinte speedy B.


----------



## Dmurphy1

springshop17 said:


> I like this pic! You look so cool


Thanks so much for the compliment  !!


----------



## NYGIRL2525

Nice shot! Is that the unisex one? Did you change the strap or it came that way?


----------



## itsmree

Dmurphy1 said:


> Hiking the Appalachian Trail in Pennsylvania today, GORGEOUS spring like day, with my Bass Macassar, this bag can do it all !!!


you are like the prettiest most stylish hiker i have seen   LOVE that bag too!


----------



## fabuleux

lvly808 said:


> Today doing a little bit of shopping with my pochette metis [emoji1] I am not sure if I love this bag. I think it's too small for my "curvy" bod. But I'll keep it for the time being. I literally just got it[emoji31]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609952


It looks fine on you.


----------



## Dmurphy1

itsmree said:


> you are like the prettiest most stylish hiker i have seen   LOVE that bag too!


Aww, thank you for your kind words, we had a great time hiking and celebrating my 56th birthday !! It keeps me young lol  !!


----------



## NYGIRL2525

You look great especially for 56!


----------



## itsmree

lvly808 said:


> Today doing a little bit of shopping with my pochette metis [emoji1] I am not sure if I love this bag. I think it's too small for my "curvy" bod. But I'll keep it for the time being. I literally just got it[emoji31]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609952


no way. your bag looks great (and so do you


----------



## itsmree

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3609795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out with my new love[emoji2]


gorg gorg gorgeous!!


----------



## bagloverdiscuss

With this beauty today [emoji4]


----------



## Pursebella

bagloverdiscuss said:


> View attachment 3614454
> 
> With this beauty today [emoji4]


Gorgeous!!


----------



## j19

bagloverdiscuss said:


> View attachment 3614454
> 
> With this beauty today [emoji4]


Love this!


----------



## Trudysmom

My Valentine Noe bb outside for lunch.


----------



## happyflower1

Running to pick up my little guy from school [emoji4]


----------



## Morenita21

Trudysmom said:


> My Valentine Noe bb outside for lunch.



Do you find the Azur hard to take care of? Any rubbing of dark clothes to be concerned with or does it stain easily?


----------



## Est322

LuxMommy said:


> It's such a great bag, hope you get yours soon!


I'm a bit tight of budget within these two years, have to wait after that


----------



## LuxMommy

Est322 said:


> I'm a bit tight of budget within these two years, have to wait after that


Oh bummer . Hang in there, it will feel amazing when you get your bag after such a long wait.


----------



## louloulou89

My first outing for my petit noe! I've had her since christmas and too scared to use [emoji85]


----------



## Yuki85

Happy Friday everybody [emoji111][emoji111][emoji111]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

In Marks & Spencer, grabbing some appetisers. Yes, that is my preschooler, running around..[emoji23]


----------



## viewwing

Aryel said:


> View attachment 3614346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful day before snowfall with my infini empteinte speedy B.


That is a beautiful charm! Is it LV?


----------



## LuxMommy

lalbert88 said:


> Yes, pic please! I am interested in the Turenne GM and would love to see how this looks.


You meant to quote me, right, to see a pic of the Turenne with the Girolata strap? I will take a shot for you as soon as possible and post it!


----------



## Trudysmom

Morenita21 said:


> Do you find the Azur hard to take care of? Any rubbing of dark clothes to be concerned with or does it stain easily?


I have two Damier Azur bags. I don't wear them with dark jeans very often.  I have never had a problem. I use the top handle also.


----------



## kina.strickland

Leaving out to Enjoy this Beautiful weather [emoji182][emoji259][emoji272][emoji274]


----------



## Morenita21

Trudysmom said:


> I have two Damier Azur bags. I don't wear them with dark jeans very often.  I have never had a problem. I use the top handle also.



Thank you!  I'm really loving the Noe bb in azur for summer.


----------



## Sibelle

My good old Speedy with her new bag charm. I love it, the red is much more vibrant than on the picture. It´s from H&M and costs only 5.99 €.


----------



## NYGIRL2525

Sibelle said:


> My good old Speedy with her new bag charm. I love it, the red is much more vibrant than on the picture. It´s from H&M and costs only 5.99 €.
> 
> View attachment 3615530



It looks great! You would never guess the charm is so inexpensive.


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Out doing some damage to my wallet at Target.  I go in for one item and walk out with 10 [emoji849]


----------



## ivyvid

Arrived too early in the show...[emoji13]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Chinese Warrior said:


> In Marks & Spencer, grabbing some appetisers. Yes, that is my preschooler, running around..[emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615155


Beautiful!  I miss Marks & Spencer, and London in general!! [emoji16]


----------



## FancyPants77

Sibelle said:


> My good old Speedy with her new bag charm. I love it, the red is much more vibrant than on the picture. It´s from H&M and costs only 5.99 €.
> 
> View attachment 3615530



Beautiful!!


----------



## ZoeyZhou

Last Christmas with Eva clutch. She has been the one that I use the most frequently, usually as a crossbody. Just love it!


----------



## ZoeyZhou

Sorry they're old photos. Just wanted to share two of my old friends that I used to take out a lot, one for winter and one for summer. I have totally forgot them on the shelf for a long time.... I still love them a lot and will keep them forever, even though I didn't use. They were my first two LVs.


----------



## happyflower1

Ready for action ...


----------



## unhly_msqurade

ivyvid said:


> Arrived too early in the show...[emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615555


What beautiful bag is this? Mews?


----------



## ivyvid

Squirrel75 said:


> What beautiful bag is this? Mews?



This is a discontinued bag.It's the ribera mini[emoji4]


----------



## Brucewayne13

happyflower1 said:


> Ready for action ...
> 
> View attachment 3615672


Stunning! I love an older mono speedy with that patina. How old is she?


----------



## H’sKisses

happyflower1 said:


> Ready for action ...
> 
> View attachment 3615672



Classic! Can't believe I let mine go [emoji31] she had such beautiful patina already. I really need to replace her!


----------



## happyflower1

Brucewayne13 said:


> Stunning! I love an older mono speedy with that patina. How old is she?



Thank you.  She's from 2007 [emoji51][emoji844]


----------



## happyflower1

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Classic! Can't believe I let mine go [emoji31] she had such beautiful patina already. I really need to replace her!



Yeah, I keep going back and forth about selling or keeping...
But every time I take her out I fall I love [emoji173]️ again !


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Tadao and the sunny day! [emoji940][emoji304][emoji268][emoji259][emoji162]


----------



## calilily

ivyvid said:


> Arrived too early in the show...[emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615555


What is the name of this bag? Looks great!


----------



## ivyvid

calilily said:


> What is the name of this bag? Looks great!



Thank you. It's the ribera mini which had been discontinued for a while now[emoji4]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

KM7029 said:


> One more by the beach too:
> View attachment 3611646


You & palm springs look like you had a great day[emoji106] 


HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3611824


Beautiful~


jay88 said:


> My Pochette Metis reverse monogram came shopping with me to Louis Vuitton yesterday while I brought more pairs of shoes/boots [emoji87]
> View attachment 3612349


Super cute boots they look comfy too! Great to pair with the reverse PM i think as well


bagloverdiscuss said:


> View attachment 3614454
> 
> With this beauty today [emoji4]


Wow that petite malle is stunning![emoji7] 


Trudysmom said:


> I have two Damier Azur bags. I don't wear them with dark jeans very often.  I have never had a problem. I use the top handle also.


Beautiful Damier azur bags! I sold my galliera azur as i did get some colour transfer on the back 1/3 of the bag but being a hobo style it really does hug to your body increasing that chance of transfer


LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Out doing some damage to my wallet at Target.  I go in for one item and walk out with 10 [emoji849]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615544


Story of my life with any shopping trip [emoji19]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Still in love with my PM reverse[emoji7]


----------



## eena1230

Deciding what bag to use on this beautiful Saturday California Morning


----------



## M5_Traveler

Speedy B 25 after shopping at LV and Gucci in Frankfurt, Germany!


----------



## cafecreme15

Speedy 25 on my lap waiting to meet friends to go have lunch and go on an excursion to the museum. This little bag deceptively holds so much - I have a 16 oz water bottle, long continental wallet, a cardigan, phone, and keys in here with plenty of room to spare!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Visiting my parents in law with my alma bb amarante and playing with  our family dog jonny


----------



## Sandra.AT

Sandra.AT said:


> Visiting my parents in law with my alma bb amarante and playing with  our family dog jonny


----------



## H’sKisses

happyflower1 said:


> Yeah, I keep going back and forth about selling or keeping...
> But every time I take her out I fall I love [emoji173]️ again !



Keep her! You'll regret letting go of such a classic beauty!


----------



## Cogmarks

LV ready to ride!


----------



## nwhite

Beautiful cool sunny day wearing my Willow sunnies


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

Speedy 30


----------



## cafecreme15

nwhite said:


> Beautiful cool sunny day wearing my Willow sunnies


Love the glasses, but your flawless skin steals the show! Do you have any special skincare tips?


----------



## nwhite

cafecreme15 said:


> Love the glasses, but your flawless skin steals the show! Do you have any special skincare tips?


Aww, thanks!!  I really don't, but I do use MAC studio fix fluid mixed with a little NARS sheer glow foundation.


----------



## frivofrugalista

nwhite said:


> Beautiful cool sunny day wearing my Willow sunnies



Beautiful!


----------



## kkfiregirl

ZoeyZhou said:


> View attachment 3615605
> View attachment 3615598
> 
> 
> Sorry they're old photos. Just wanted to share two of my old friends that I used to take out a lot, one for winter and one for summer. I have totally forgot them on the shelf for a long time.... I still love them a lot and will keep them forever, even though I didn't use. They were my first two LVs.



You're so pretty, Zoey!


----------



## ZoeyZhou

kkfiregirl said:


> You're so pretty, Zoey!



Thank you so much! @kkfiregirl 
It's so nice of you!!! Have a great weekend!


----------



## MochaCake

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3616418


How adorable


----------



## tv_vt1809

Happy Sunday to all! Out with my mini Palm Springs


----------



## Pmrbfay

Carrying my Favorite PM today.


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

The sneakers [emoji148] I wear almost everyday.


----------



## kkfiregirl

tv_vt1809 said:


> Happy Sunday to all! Out with my mini Palm Springs



Your shoes are tdf. Love the brooch as well.


----------



## Brucewayne13

happyflower1 said:


> Yeah, I keep going back and forth about selling or keeping...
> But every time I take her out I fall I love [emoji173]️ again !


Why do you want to sell? I had the speedy b 25 in de I hated the small opening. I had tried the speedy b 30 on and thought it looked too big on me. And now every time I see a speedy like yours, I wonder if I should try it out.


----------



## tv_vt1809

kkfiregirl said:


> Your shoes are tdf. Love the brooch as well.


Thanks so much dear, that's so kind of you  The shoes are actually very comfortable so I love wearing them!


----------



## rowy65

My favorite this week is my Mono Favorite MM.  I've added a mono strap to it


----------



## FancyPants77

ZoeyZhou said:


> View attachment 3615605
> View attachment 3615598
> 
> 
> Sorry they're old photos. Just wanted to share two of my old friends that I used to take out a lot, one for winter and one for summer. I have totally forgot them on the shelf for a long time.... I still love them a lot and will keep them forever, even though I didn't use. They were my first two LVs.



Pretty bags and pictures!


----------



## FancyPants77

tv_vt1809 said:


> Happy Sunday to all! Out with my mini Palm Springs



Looks great on you! I love mine so much. Such a comfortable and carefree bag


----------



## Ellie_rl

eena1230 said:


> Deciding what bag to use on this beautiful Saturday California Morning


----------



## ZoeyZhou

FancyPants77 said:


> Pretty bags and pictures!


Thank you dear!


----------



## kprince

It was a beautiful day for a car show with a vintage LV.


----------



## Aliluvlv

kprince said:


> It was a beautiful day for a car show with a vintage LV.
> View attachment 3617609


[emoji16] Love it!


----------



## dotty8

bagloverdiscuss said:


> View attachment 3614454
> 
> With this beauty today [emoji4]



It's beautiful  Btw, ha, funny, we are SLGs twins  I have the same two


----------



## j19

Lunch from last week + empreinte key pouch


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Just applying for an LV model LOL [emoji120][emoji5][emoji133]‍♂️


----------



## frivofrugalista

j19 said:


> Lunch from last week + empreinte key pouch
> View attachment 3618041



Love the marine rouge!


----------



## snibor

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Just applying for an LV model LOL [emoji120][emoji5][emoji133]‍♂️
> View attachment 3618112



And looking the part!


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## christina86

Here is my second PM that I received today.  Dressed her up in my initial Dior ABC mitzvah twilly.  I need some more practice on how to tie the twilly, but I'm happy I have my bag after three weeks of going back and forth with LV over the first defected one.  Wish me luck this one's perfect


----------



## lms910

SO I just left my grandma's house and she was telling me how she had all these purses under her bed that she NEVER used and offered me to go through them. I came home with a vintage Fendi, Gucci and LV...this is my FAVE! Amazing condition and seriously gorgeous! I believe it is from the 90s. Anyone know the style? Can't wait to bring her out tomorrow!!!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

lms910 said:


> SO I just left my grandma's house and she was telling me how she had all these purses under her bed that she NEVER used and offered me to go through them. I came home with a vintage Fendi, Gucci and LV...this is my FAVE! Amazing condition and seriously gorgeous! I believe it is from the 90s. Anyone know the style? Can't wait to bring her out tomorrow!!!
> 
> View attachment 3618648


Awesome! How beautiful! Yay, grandmom


----------



## Pickle123

lms910 said:


> SO I just left my grandma's house and she was telling me how she had all these purses under her bed that she NEVER used and offered me to go through them. I came home with a vintage Fendi, Gucci and LV...this is my FAVE! Amazing condition and seriously gorgeous! I believe it is from the 90s. Anyone know the style? Can't wait to bring her out tomorrow!!!
> 
> View attachment 3618648


That is a SERIOUSLY nice looking bag. I don't know the style name of this bag but I hope Grandma got a big hug and kiss for this.


----------



## LiveV

Trudysmom said:


> I have two Damier Azur bags. I don't wear them with dark jeans very often.  I have never had a problem. I use the top handle also.



Can I ask where you got the strap and tassel charm? They are really nice!


----------



## iLuvBeauty

AmokedFish said:


> My two favourite new purchases
> 
> View attachment 3589739



I want that bag [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## lms910

Pickle123 said:


> That is a SERIOUSLY nice looking bag. I don't know the style name of this bag but I hope Grandma got a big hug and kiss for this.


Thank you! Also want to add that she bought it in France (Monaco) so it's even more special!


----------



## gvachon

Here's my beloved clé in DE on my casual shopping outfit in Vegas


----------



## LaFrenchLady

lms910 said:


> SO I just left my grandma's house and she was telling me how she had all these purses under her bed that she NEVER used and offered me to go through them. I came home with a vintage Fendi, Gucci and LV...this is my FAVE! Amazing condition and seriously gorgeous! I believe it is from the 90s. Anyone know the style? Can't wait to bring her out tomorrow!!!
> 
> View attachment 3618648


LMS910 Your bag is GORGEOUS !!!!!!!!!!!!! I so wish I could find the same !


----------



## Mischka7211

My speedy b at work today


----------



## cyuen

Use my Montaigne MM today


----------



## MochaCake

gvachon said:


> Here's my beloved clé in DE on my casual shopping outfit in Vegas


Awww... that's just so cute!


----------



## Pmrbfay

On a lunch break at work [emoji4]


----------



## Sibelle

On the train with my Speedy 30. She kind of matches with the pattern of the seats. .


----------



## springshop17

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Out doing some damage to my wallet at Target.  I go in for one item and walk out with 10 [emoji849]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615544


LOL i do same....!!


----------



## Kate1989

My Montaigne with me at Costa earlier today


----------



## Marie Lee

lms910 said:


> SO I just left my grandma's house and she was telling me how she had all these purses under her bed that she NEVER used and offered me to go through them. I came home with a vintage Fendi, Gucci and LV...this is my FAVE! Amazing condition and seriously gorgeous! I believe it is from the 90s. Anyone know the style? Can't wait to bring her out tomorrow!!!
> 
> View attachment 3618648


Lucky you, very nice. That is an early Beverly bag, they  looked a bit different at different times, but it's in the Beverly group


----------



## j19

frivofrugalista said:


> Love the marine rouge!


Thank you


----------



## nadatoprada

Finally wore my new Speedy (my first LV!) in San Diego ! The vachetta is still so light and yummy smelling. Trying to figure out how to wear it with casual outfits


----------



## lms910

Marie Lee said:


> Lucky you, very nice. That is an early Beverly bag, they  looked a bit different at different times, but it's in the Beverly group



Thank you!


----------



## itsmree

nadatoprada said:


> Finally wore my new Speedy (my first LV!) in San Diego ! The vachetta is still so light and yummy smelling. Trying to figure out how to wear it with casual outfits


love the light vachetta. looks so pretty. is that the 35 or 30?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lms910 said:


> SO I just left my grandma's house and she was telling me how she had all these purses under her bed that she NEVER used and offered me to go through them. I came home with a vintage Fendi, Gucci and LV...this is my FAVE! Amazing condition and seriously gorgeous! I believe it is from the 90s. Anyone know the style? Can't wait to bring her out tomorrow!!!
> 
> View attachment 3618648


it looks like the Bel Air, maybe? it was 1999/2000
awesome grandmother!


----------



## Marie Lee

It does look like bel air, but  some of the Beverly bags look just like it too.... now I am confused.  On ebay, type in Beverly and  type in bel air.  Aren't these the same???  Yes some of the beverly are different,  but some look just like the bel air....Any way, I love it and want  one now!


----------



## NYGIRL2525

nadatoprada said:


> Finally wore my new Speedy (my first LV!) in San Diego ! The vachetta is still so light and yummy smelling. Trying to figure out how to wear it with casual outfits



I find that the beauty of LV is that they can be dressy or casual.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Sibelle said:


> On the train with my Speedy 30. She kind of matches with the pattern of the seats. .
> 
> View attachment 3619480



Great bag!  Love the red flower charm.  May I ask where you got it?


----------



## Sibelle

Pmrbfay said:


> Great bag!  Love the red flower charm.  May I ask where you got it?


Thank you  . I got this charm from H&M, they have a few different versions of it in different colors.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

nadatoprada said:


> Finally wore my new Speedy (my first LV!) in San Diego ! The vachetta is still so light and yummy smelling. Trying to figure out how to wear it with casual outfits


The speedy is classic and effortless. dont worry whatever you wear it will suit! 


Sibelle said:


> On the train with my Speedy 30. She kind of matches with the pattern of the seats. [emoji38].
> 
> View attachment 3619480


Beautiful~


cyuen said:


> Use my Montaigne MM today
> 
> View attachment 3619379


Gorgeous colour


christina86 said:


> Here is my second PM that I received today.  Dressed her up in my initial Dior ABC mitzvah twilly.  I need some more practice on how to tie the twilly, but I'm happy I have my bag after three weeks of going back and forth with LV over the first defected one.  Wish me luck this one's perfect


Love the PM. when you practice tieing the twilly dont spread the twilly too much across the handle and loop a couple extra times at either end of the handle; makes it easier to pull the ends of the twilly to hang down and makes it sit much tighter and neater on the handle. Practice makes perfect! It looks great


----------



## PurseOnFleek

was pokemon go-ing with the family last night using my trusty PM


----------



## Born4thjuly

Trip to Oslo Norway
with Reporter PM


----------



## MJDaisy

Using my delightful on her maiden voyage ! First time using this & so far absolutely loving her.


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

What a nice view of Chicago evening! [emoji913][emoji284]


----------



## ivyvid

Just arrived from target which is a walking distance from our home[emoji4]

View attachment 3620261


----------



## M5_Traveler

Accessorizing IKAT with my valentines gift.


----------



## nadatoprada

itsmree said:


> love the light vachetta. looks so pretty. is that the 35 or 30?


It's the 35! I really wanted the 30 but Heathrow didn't have it. I feel like the 35 fits me, but i'm a taller gal! Thank you so much


----------



## ivyvid

Hanging in my child's stroller after a walk...


----------



## Pmrbfay

Sibelle said:


> Thank you  . I got this charm from H&M, they have a few different versions of it in different colors.



Thanks @Sibelle!  I may copy you


----------



## NWGal

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3619473
> 
> On a lunch break at work [emoji4]



Do you not use her often?  I only ask because the patina is so light!  I really like this bag, unfortunately it was discontinued by the time I got into LV so I missed out.


----------



## Trudysmom

I went out to lunch and ate outside with my Tivoli pm.


----------



## FancyPants77

Born4thjuly said:


> View attachment 3620128
> View attachment 3620129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trip to Oslo Norway
> with Reporter PM



Beautiful bag and photos!


----------



## sachina

nadatoprada said:


> Finally wore my new Speedy (my first LV!) in San Diego ! The vachetta is still so light and yummy smelling. Trying to figure out how to wear it with casual outfits
> 
> So


 so lovely!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch and ate outside with my Tivoli pm.



i just love how your charm drapes on this bag


----------



## Est322

nwhite said:


> Beautiful cool sunny day wearing my Willow sunnies


Beautiful


----------



## Born4thjuly

Breakfast w/Reporter PM on Ferry


----------



## Born4thjuly

ivyvid said:


> Just arrived from target which is a walking distance from our home[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3620261


There's an error when trying to see your pic :-/


----------



## Born4thjuly

FancyPants77 said:


> Beautiful bag and photos!


Thank you!
I dared show my face


----------



## Kate1989

Sorry it's a toilet pic lol me out with my Montaigne, it looks a bit darker in colour here than it does in real life, this bag has become my new favourite


----------



## Born4thjuly

Kate1989 said:


> Sorry it's a toilet pic lol me out with my Montaigne, it looks a bit darker in colour here than it does in real life, this bag has become my new favourite


Beautiful!
Is this raisin?


----------



## Kate1989

Born4thjuly said:


> Beautiful!
> Is this raisin?



Thank you, yes it's raisin


----------



## ivyvid

Born4thjuly said:


> There's an error when trying to see your pic :-/



Oooh...I didn't know what happened but I double posted the photo but changed the caption anyway...it's the amarante zippy wallet with all its keychains hanging on the stroller[emoji38]


----------



## Basha_

Sibelle said:


> My good old Speedy with her new bag charm. I love it, the red is much more vibrant than on the picture. It´s from H&M and costs only 5.99 €.
> 
> View attachment 3615530



H&M has lots of nice bag charms. I also buy my charms there [emoji4]


----------



## donnaoh

ShireeC said:


> Miss Kimono with me today [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


WOW!! She's stunning!


----------



## LuxMommy

Kate1989 said:


> Sorry it's a toilet pic lol me out with my Montaigne, it looks a bit darker in colour here than it does in real life, this bag has become my new favourite


Love it! I have the same bag in Taupe and I just adore it. I think we also have the same taste in coats, LOL, if that is Ted Baker, I have the longer version in beige .


----------



## Kate1989

LuxMommy said:


> Love it! I have the same bag in Taupe and I just adore it. I think we also have the same taste in coats, LOL, if that is Ted Baker, I have the longer version in beige .


Yes it's Ted Baker, same bag & same coat... We certainly have the same (excellent) taste! lol I loved the longer version also, but at only 5ft tall I wasn't sure it suited my frame


----------



## louloulou89

My speedy in the restroom at work. Always forget how much i love this bag!


----------



## LuxMommy

Kate1989 said:


> Yes it's Ted Baker, same bag & same coat... We certainly have the same (excellent) taste! lol I loved the longer version also, but at only 5ft tall I wasn't sure it suited my frame


Indeed, great minds think alike . Well the short version looks great on you, so good choice!


----------



## jillyfish108

Using my pochette nm, mono strap and vernis key pouch today


----------



## luvbags29

This new to me beauty came to work with me for the first time today!!  The sac shopping tote has the best quality canvas I've ever had on a Louis Vuitton.  Maybe its because it was made in 1996?!?!


----------



## LuxMommy

Promised to post a pic of my Turenne MM with the strap from my Girolata - for me (I am short, 162 cm) it works SO much better than the long original strap. And that strap is now being used for my Favourite MM so I don't need to deal with the looping thing .


----------



## fyn72

First outing with my new nf [emoji177] stopped into LV to pick up my replacement Pallas BB strap and picked up my FAVORITE coffee [emoji477]️


----------



## jillyfish108

LuxMommy said:


> Promised to post a pic of my Turenne MM with the strap from my Girolata - for me (I am short, 162 cm) it works SO much better than the long original strap. And that strap is now being used for my Favourite MM so I don't need to deal with the looping thing .



Looks great!! What's the length on that strap? I hate the long strap the turenne came with too.


----------



## nikkisharif

At work with this cutie[emoji813]️


----------



## itsmree

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> What a nice view of Chicago evening! [emoji913][emoji284]
> View attachment 3620146



gorgeous view!


----------



## snibor

Very old and rarely worn. Multicolor has been back on European websites so why not?  Don't think I'll ever get rid of it, even if old.


----------



## richy2010

Can anyone guess where I'm going?


----------



## snibor

richy2010 said:


> Can anyone guess where I'm going?



Disney?


----------



## ivyvid

richy2010 said:


> Can anyone guess where I'm going?



One in our family's bucket list[emoji7]
Florida or California? Wait probably not in US...[emoji38]


----------



## MJDaisy

snibor said:


> Very old and rarely worn. Multicolor has been back on European websites so why not?  Don't think I'll ever get rid of it, even if old.
> View attachment 3621950


i love this on you!


----------



## snibor

MJDaisy said:


> i love this on you!



Aw.  Thanks. I'm always self conscious with it so I rarely wear it.


----------



## Sibelle

At work with my Reverse PM (and some random banana)


----------



## kkfiregirl

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Just applying for an LV model LOL [emoji120][emoji5][emoji133]‍♂️
> View attachment 3618112



You look fab - I would hire you [emoji6]


----------



## kkfiregirl

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3620089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was pokemon go-ing with the family last night using my trusty PM



I had no idea people still played Pokémon


----------



## MJDaisy

richy2010 said:


> Can anyone guess where I'm going?


So jealous! I love Disney! have fun!


----------



## Mischka7211

On the train with my Palermo PM today [emoji4]


----------



## love2learn

Used my Pallas today.  Can't believe it's only March 3rd and the tulips are almost done here!


----------



## Kidclarke

Brought all of my LV goodies with me in my Coach Rogue bag today. Got the Mini Pochette yesterday and I love it.


----------



## NWGal

Kidclarke said:


> View attachment 3622305
> 
> Brought all of my LV goodies with me in my Coach Rogue bag today. Got the Mini Pochette yesterday and I love it.



How do you like your rogue?  Is it heavy? I've been eyeing this for awhile but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

kkfiregirl said:


> I had no idea people still played Pokémon


I just started again as they released hundreds of new pokemon lol


----------



## kkfiregirl

PurseOnFleek said:


> I just started again as they released hundreds of new pokemon lol



Wow! Good luck!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

kkfiregirl said:


> I had no idea people still played Pokémon



I do [emoji4]


----------



## kristine Basco

Just wanted to share  I should probably go on ban island now after getting all of these bags within 1 year


----------



## fyn72

A relaxing afternoon walk [emoji4]


----------



## shup

kristine Basco said:


> Just wanted to share  I should probably go on ban island now after getting all of these bags within 1 year


Very nice collection! What size is your balenciaga city?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

kristine Basco said:


> Just wanted to share  I should probably go on ban island now after getting all of these bags within 1 year


Lovely collection! Only go to ban island if you need too!


----------



## Pursebella

With my pochette Felicie on the Costa cruise ship in Dubai!! I love the pop of color!!☺☺


----------



## lms910

Marie Lee said:


> It does look like bel air, but  some of the Beverly bags look just like it too.... now I am confused.  On ebay, type in Beverly and  type in bel air.  Aren't these the same???  Yes some of the beverly are different,  but some look just like the bel air....Any way, I love it and want  one now!



I figured the same thing! So confusing but either way I love it! Tested out the other day and even the buckle isnt difficult which I was worried about. Such a perfect crossbody and am thinking about getting a twilly to wrap the handle!


----------



## mak1203

kristine Basco said:


> Just wanted to share  I should probably go on ban island now after getting all of these bags within 1 year


Nice mix of styles, leathers, canvases and brands.  It looks fairly complete after one year!  Is that the City?  Love Bal's mooshy leather.


----------



## snibor

Pursebella said:


> With my pochette Felicie on the Costa cruise ship in Dubai!! I love the pop of color!![emoji5][emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622959



Stunning!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going shopping with my new alma bb in DE


----------



## LVoe4DB

Sibelle said:


> At work with my Reverse PM (and some random banana)
> 
> View attachment 3621989


Haha, great picture and comment [emoji23][emoji177][emoji8]


----------



## richy2010

snibor said:


> Disney?


Yes!!


----------



## richy2010

ivyvid said:


> One in our family's bucket list[emoji7]
> Florida or California? Wait probably not in US...[emoji38]


It was Disneyland in California


----------



## kristine Basco

shup said:


> Very nice collection! What size is your balenciaga city?



Thank u! It's a small


----------



## kristine Basco

mak1203 said:


> Nice mix of styles, leathers, canvases and brands.  It looks fairly complete after one year!  Is that the City?  Love Bal's mooshy leather.



Thank u! Ya I think I'm done for a good while. Haha and yes that's the city edge. It's actually not as mooshy as the lambskin leathers. This one is goat skin


----------



## nvie




----------



## elinda

Pursebella said:


> With my pochette Felicie on the Costa cruise ship in Dubai!! I love the pop of color!!☺☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622959


Lovely!!
Hope you have a good time visiting Dubai, my home city!!


----------



## Pursebella

elinda said:


> Lovely!!
> Hope you have a good time visiting Dubai, my home city!!


Sure I am!! I really like the city and the people!! Thank You!!


----------



## eena1230

Happy Saturday from Southern California


----------



## Butterflyweed

techie_lady said:


> With my Kimono at the LV store in Hawaii.  They were so nice there, they even served me champagne!
> View attachment 3608770


beautiful!


----------



## Butterflyweed

kristine Basco said:


> Just wanted to share  I should probably go on ban island now after getting all of these bags within 1 year


beautiful collection!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

gvachon said:


> Here's my beloved clé in DE on my casual shopping outfit in Vegas


Hi! I was in Vegas this week too. The weather was cool at times but pleasant. I came home with 2 speedy b's from fashion mall LV LOL!  You look cute and comfortable, sneakers was my go to also. Lots of walking.


----------



## kristine Basco

Butterflyweed said:


> beautiful collection!



Thank you!


----------



## Kidclarke

NWGal said:


> How do you like your rogue?  Is it heavy? I've been eyeing this for awhile but I'm not 100% sure.


It's my absolute favorite bag. It's very versatile. I switch between using as a crossbody and shoulder bag all the time. Heaviness really depends on how much you put in your bag, but I walk around with all the stuff pictured and it's not too heavy to me. The only problem with the bag I have is when you use it as a crossbody the part where the two hooks go together to make the strap long can sometimes dig into you. I'm looking to get some kind of temporary cushion or something I can throw over them when I decide to use it as a crossbody. Overall though it's an absolutely lovely bag. I usually switch bags like every week but I've been using this bag the most and keep switching back to it.


----------



## NWGal

Kidclarke said:


> It's my absolute favorite bag. It's very versatile. I switch between using as a crossbody and shoulder bag all the time. Heaviness really depends on how much you put in your bag, but I walk around with all the stuff pictured and it's not too heavy to me. The only problem with the bag I have is when you use it as a crossbody the part where the two hooks go together to make the strap long can sometimes dig into you. I'm looking to get some kind of temporary cushion or something I can throw over them when I decide to use it as a crossbody. Overall though it's an absolutely lovely bag. I usually switch bags like every week but I've been using this bag the most and keep switching back to it.



You aren't making this easy!!! Thank you for your response, I appreciate it.  Now to decide what color!


----------



## Kidclarke

NWGal said:


> You aren't making this easy!!! Thank you for your response, I appreciate it.  Now to decide what color!


Haha!  Good luck deciding!


----------



## sonaturallyme

Finally pulled this beauty out. On a dinner date with DH, waiting at the bar.


----------



## kristine Basco

PurseOnFleek said:


> Lovely collection! Only go to ban island if you need too!



Thank you! I probably should go on ban island. Haha


----------



## Blessed0819

Using my new to me Carmine Epi Alma BB on our weekend getaway [emoji7] loving her!


----------



## Geogirl

Sandra.AT said:


> Going shopping with my new alma bb in DE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623063


I love your jacket and its colour  (looks forest green on my screen). Would you mind telling me where you got it from?


----------



## kylz

My Speedy 25 with me on a girl's weekend away [emoji1]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Geogirl said:


> I love your jacket and its colour [emoji813] (looks forest green on my screen). Would you mind telling me where you got it from?


Thank you but it's only black maybe it looks different because of the lighting  I bought it at "only"


----------



## merekat703

don't know what took me so long to buy a trousse 28. I love it!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Dinner date with hubby in Cincinnati last night. Took one of the speedy b 35's on a test run and the only "issue" I have is remembering to zip both zippers to one side and not the middle. It's easier to get into like that. BTW, at dinner a server dribbled salad dressing down my bag and into the zipper seam!! It all wiped away but the manager gave me her card and told me if I find ANYTHING wrong to call her and they will take care of the cost of any cleaning/repair. It was an accident and our server was overloaded and rushed. She was the age of my young adult kids and not tipping her was not an option, that would've been mean and that's not me. It's not like she dropped a steak knife down my back LOL!! Then your definitely NOT getting a tip, just my medical bills. It's all good though.


----------



## Sibelle

Blessed0819 said:


> View attachment 3623684
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using my new to me Carmine Epi Alma BB on our weekend getaway [emoji7] loving her!


This is a beautiful red color. I like this more than the coquelicot.


----------



## FancyPants77

eena1230 said:


> Happy Saturday from Southern California



One of my favorite bags! So pretty on you . Do you mind me asking where you got your beautiful sweater/blouse? I love the design and color. Pretty ring too


----------



## Trudysmom

Shopping for flowers yesterday.


----------



## Geogirl

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you but it's only black maybe it looks different because of the lighting  I bought it at "only"


It suits you well none the less, thanks


----------



## Sandra.AT

Geogirl said:


> It suits you well none the less, thanks


Thank you so much [emoji1]


----------



## eena1230

FancyPants77 said:


> One of my favorite bags! So pretty on you . Do you mind me asking where you got your beautiful sweater/blouse? I love the design and color. Pretty ring too


Awwhh thank you! I love my PS mini.. I feel chic every time I use it
I got my sweater from Misguided.com
They have really cute sweaters and dresses, you should check it out


----------



## CoCoBelle

KM7029 said:


> Out and about this past weekend with Palm Springs PM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611645


so cute!


----------



## FancyPants77

eena1230 said:


> Awwhh thank you! I love my PS mini.. I feel chic every time I use it
> I got my sweater from Misguided.com
> They have really cute sweaters and dresses, you should check it out



I love my Palm springs mini as well . They need to release more black/monogram pieces. My very first handbag was a monogram speedy a decade ago and I got water stains and color transfer on the vachetta. Never again. I'm not a vachetta girl. When they released the Palm Springs mini I was thrilled. I love it so much I almost bought the pm size as well because I'm going to be a mom soon and love hands free bags and backpacks but I'm very petite and the puffy straps don't look too well on me. The mini is adorable crossbody though. And thank you so much for the site! I just made a purchase from them. They have great prices and discount codes too . I've been looking for a brand other than Zara for awhile now for chic yet casual attire. Thank you so much!


----------



## ivyvid

Just roaming around the mall while DH watches the kids in the playground[emoji13]


----------



## eena1230

FancyPants77 said:


> I love my Palm springs mini as well . They need to release more black/monogram pieces. My very first handbag was a monogram speedy a decade ago and I got water stains and color transfer on the vachetta. Never again. I'm not a vachetta girl. When they released the Palm Springs mini I was thrilled. I love it so much I almost bought the pm size as well because I'm going to be a mom soon and love hands free bags and backpacks but I'm very petite and the puffy straps don't look too well on me. The mini is adorable crossbody though. And thank you so much for the site! I just made a purchase from them. They have great prices and discount codes too . I've been looking for a brand other than Zara for awhile now for chic yet casual attire. Thank you so much!


Oh no problem, you're very welcome! I think the website is Misguided US... 
Congratulations to you as well!
  I almost bought the PM size as well but the straps were too puffy and thick. And I agree LV should release more black/Monogram pieces, I have little kids as well so the vachetta is not for me.


----------



## FancyPants77

eena1230 said:


> Oh no problem, you're very welcome! I think the website is Misguided US...
> Congratulations to you as well!
> I almost bought the PM size as well but the straps were too puffy and thick. And I agree LV should release more black/Monogram pieces, I have little kids as well so the vachetta is not for me.



Thank you . Yeah I googled the site and love it. I bought a handful of sweaters. Love the affordable prices . I'm not sure why the straps for the Palm Springs pm are disproportionate haha but I have heard they're very comfortable. I just can't pull off the puffy strap look. Kids change everything when it comes to purses haha. I'm starting to buy only handsfree, which I now prefer. And I only buy dark colored bags. I'll never buy vachetta again. I think it looks great on others, but I don't like stains and discoloration so it doesn't work for me.


----------



## luv2bling

Very kin


BAGLADY 3375 said:


> View attachment 3623963
> View attachment 3623962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner date with hubby in Cincinnati last night. Took one of the speedy b 35's on a test run and the only "issue" I have is remembering to zip both zippers to one side and not the middle. It's easier to get into like that. BTW, at dinner a server dribbled salad dressing down my bag and into the zipper seam!! It all wiped away but the manager gave me her card and told me if I find ANYTHING wrong to call her and they will take care of the cost of any cleaning/repair. It was an accident and our server was overloaded and rushed. She was the age of my young adult kids and not tipping her was not an option, that would've been mean and that's not me. It's not like she dropped a steak knife down my back LOL!! Then your definitely NOT getting a tip, just my medical bills. It's all good though.



It's inspiring hearing examples of compassion as you showed your server.   May you be abundantly blessed and some other kind soul in this world pay forward an even kinder deed to you.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

luv2bling said:


> Very kin
> 
> 
> It's inspiring hearing examples of compassion as you showed your server.   May you be abundantly blessed and some other kind soul in this world pay forward an even kinder deed to you.


Thank you. She was young and working for tips which I'm sure are not great at times and hey we all have bills to pay. People around our table didn't think I should and I should have been more upset. I couldn't stiff her on a tip. It's wrong to do so and my concious wouldn't let me rest if I did. I believe in putting out good, not bad. That's what's important to me and what I continue to teach my young adult college age children. My concious is clear and my bag is fine, no stains whatsoever. Thanks again. Paying it forward is wonderful thing.


----------



## Blessed0819

Sibelle said:


> This is a beautiful red color. I like this more than the coquelicot.



Yes I agree this I why I decided to go preloved route [emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

Out for lunch!


----------



## hutch0827

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3620136
> 
> 
> Using my delightful on her maiden voyage ! First time using this & so far absolutely loving her.



Eek. Love it. What size? Are you using an organizer? I'm debating this or the speedy b 25.


----------



## MJDaisy

hutch0827 said:


> Eek. Love it. What size? Are you using an organizer? I'm debating this or the speedy b 25.


thank you. I got the MM. I don't use an organizer but I keep all of my belongings in pouches to stay organized. I personally vote delightful over speedy b but perhaps I am biased


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

LV on the fly! #ChicagoView [emoji913][emoji162][emoji149][emoji876]


----------



## FancyPants77

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> LV on the fly! #ChicagoView [emoji913][emoji162][emoji149][emoji876]
> View attachment 3624509



Great photo!! Stunning bag and stunning view


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

FancyPants77 said:


> Great photo!! Stunning bag and stunning view



Thank you FancyPants77! [emoji120][emoji4]


----------



## shalomjude

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> LV on the fly! #ChicagoView [emoji913][emoji162][emoji149][emoji876]
> View attachment 3624509



OMG ... you are so brave!! great photo


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> LV on the fly! #ChicagoView [emoji913][emoji162][emoji149][emoji876]
> View attachment 3624509



Wauuu! Stunning! [emoji4]


----------



## Butterflyweed

Hi Ladies, I need to sell one of my NF's, Help me decide


----------



## NYGIRL2525

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi Ladies, I need to sell one of my NF's, Help me decide
> View attachment 3624873



I find the Damiere Ebene to be the most practical. You can never get it dirty and can take it out in rain or snow.


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

shalomjude said:


> OMG ... you are so brave!! great photo



I was a bit nervous sitting on the glass floor but I made it through yayyy! ️[emoji108]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

out on a coffee break with co-workers... noir twice


----------



## Pmrbfay

On our way home for lunch. LV Cabas Mezzo.


----------



## fabuleux

My Pochette Cosmetics GM, Trousse de toilette, and TP26. I would like to add a TC PM or a TP19 sometimes in the future.


----------



## Vamosena

Kmora said:


> There will be a reveal thread but here they are:
> View attachment 3608436
> 
> The Chapman Pochette Voyage GM and the too cute TP15
> 
> 
> I also love it!  it is my most recent hand bag and I completely get the hype  just love it! And this red is a perfect true neutral red, am very very happy with it!



You're so lucky!  I've been  eyeing the chapman pochette voyage gm but it's sold out


----------



## Marqduck

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi Ladies, I need to sell one of my NF's, Help me decide
> View attachment 3624873


I want the one you don't


----------



## j19

Notebook and rose des vents perfume


----------



## FancyPants77

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi Ladies, I need to sell one of my NF's, Help me decide
> View attachment 3624873



My vote is to sell the monogram and keep the DE because it can never get water spots on it or get dirty. It's low maintenance. The red also looks so stunning with the DE print. I just got a neverfull mm in DE with red interior . I'll never buy vachetta again haha because of water stains I got on my first monogram speedy- lesson learned, vachetta just isn't for me.


----------



## j19

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi Ladies, I need to sell one of my NF's, Help me decide
> View attachment 3624873


I would sell the DE because monogram is classic and stunning, and the patina will look beautiful


----------



## LuxMommy

Out and about with my little girl and my new Girolata. It's still freezing outside, but since it's March I feel like carrying Azur [emoji4].


----------



## cyuen

Me and my twist [emoji7]


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Sonmi999

Matchy-matchy at work! My mom's Pont-Neuf (but I use it waaaayyyy more than her, lol) and my pochette clés in empreinte  I love marine rouge!


----------



## cafecreme15

j19 said:


> Notebook and rose des vents perfume
> View attachment 3625602
> View attachment 3625603
> View attachment 3625604


What beautiful pictures! Are those little teddy bear erasers in your first picture? I used to love collecting mini erasers like that as a little girl!


----------



## j19

cafecreme15 said:


> What beautiful pictures! Are those little teddy bear erasers in your first picture? I used to love collecting mini erasers like that as a little girl!


Thank you! Yes they are, they are tiny so they are difficult to use as erasers lol but they are so cute!


----------



## j19

Lunch + cardholder


----------



## cafecreme15

j19 said:


> Lunch + cardholder
> View attachment 3626504


So cute! And that salad looks YUM


----------



## j19

cafecreme15 said:


> So cute! And that salad looks YUM


Thank you


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my Trevi out to lunch today.


----------



## daikini

Alma PM fusian @ Burberry Shawn @ Work


----------



## daikini

Now the pic


----------



## daikini

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi Ladies, I need to sell one of my NF's, Help me decide
> View attachment 3624873


 Keep the DE! In a few years it will look like now.


----------



## Kate1989

My Speedy NM with Montaigne strap for short shoulder carry  and I bought a (non-LV) pom pom yesterday


----------



## Dorf

Desk agenda.


----------



## Sandra.AT

happy women's day


----------



## Yuki85

With my speedy in the subway [emoji161][emoji161][emoji162][emoji162]


----------



## sissyggr

looks amazing! how much did it cost?


Fierymo said:


> My Montsouris GM I picked up during the week after having all the outer leather replaced.





Fierymo said:


> My Montsouris GM I picked up during the week after having all the outer leather replaced.


----------



## k12

My Tivoli PM, with a shoulder strap attached, inside the movie theater. About to watch _Logan_!


----------



## ivyvid

sissyggr said:


> looks amazing! how much did it cost?



Check repair cost, I posted a detailed cost of each leather parts[emoji4] if all exterior, its $770 plus $60 for the leather lace so running $830[emoji4]


----------



## gabbag18

My agenda with the charm I made last night [emoji4]


----------



## SophieLV

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Trevi out to lunch today.


Beautiful! Love the Pom too


----------



## SophieLV

Yuki85 said:


> With my speedy in the subway [emoji161][emoji161][emoji162][emoji162]
> 
> View attachment 3627114


So pretty!


----------



## fabuleux

Kate1989 said:


> My Speedy NM with Montaigne strap for short shoulder carry  and I bought a (non-LV) pom pom yesterday


Is that a public bathroom pic?


----------



## shoegal1149

luvbags29 said:


> View attachment 3621197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This new to me beauty came to work with me for the first time today!!  The sac shopping tote has the best quality canvas I've ever had on a Louis Vuitton.  Maybe its because it was made in 1996?!?!



How do you like this bag? It's been on my to buy list for a while


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Kate1989 said:


> My Speedy NM with Montaigne strap for short shoulder carry  and I bought a (non-LV) pom pom yesterday


Is this colour raisin? How are you like it? Love this colour!! Wonder how it compares to the aurore colour...


----------



## Yuki85

SophieLV said:


> So pretty!



many thanks.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

i love my LV SLGs. They are the best out of all the lux houses!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Heading to LAX with my Keepall and my Boetie. The Boetie is amazing for travel!


----------



## daikini

Speedy b 25 with friends


----------



## Iamminda

mrsinsyder said:


> Heading to LAX with my Keepall and my Boetie. The Boetie is amazing for travel!


Those shoes are the cutest.  Have a good trip.


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Nice drink, nice day, and nice bags, you are never lonely..[emoji162][emoji876][emoji295]️[emoji484]


----------



## fyn72

First time I've used my pm for a whole week straight!


----------



## forever.elise

Hello LV lovers, I miss this thread so much, but I've been crazy busy planning our wedding in Disney World! I'm gonna post a couple pics from my Artsy in action when we met with the wedding planner at the Grand Floridian in the park. It was a magical day with my Artsy!






"Be our guest, be our guest!"



Can't wait to walk down the steps here in my dress! And maybe a new LV? We shall see!


----------



## Pursebella

Very n


forever.elise said:


> Hello LV lovers, I miss this thread so much, but I've been crazy busy planning our wedding in Disney World! I'm gonna post a couple pics from my Artsy in action when we met with the wedding planner at the Grand Floridian in the park. It was a magical day with my LV!
> View attachment 3628968
> 
> They put us on the announcement board for food tasting at the chef's table[emoji106]
> View attachment 3628969
> 
> View attachment 3628970
> 
> View attachment 3628971
> 
> "Be our guest, be our guest!"
> 
> View attachment 3628972
> 
> Can't wait to walk down the steps here in my dress! And maybe a new LV? We shall see!


Very nice!! Congratulations on your wedding and future LV!!


----------



## Iamminda

Congrats dear Elise!   How exciting to have your wedding at Disney World -- like a fairy tale come true.  Glad to see you are enjoying your Artsy.  We miss you on the SB thread too.  Have fun with the wedding planning.   



forever.elise said:


> Hello LV lovers, I miss this thread so much, but I've been crazy busy planning our wedding in Disney World! I'm gonna post a couple pics from my Artsy in action when we met with the wedding planner at the Grand Floridian in the park. It was a magical day with my Artsy!
> View attachment 3628969
> 
> View attachment 3628970
> 
> View attachment 3628971
> 
> "Be our guest, be our guest!"
> 
> View attachment 3628972
> 
> Can't wait to walk down the steps here in my dress! And maybe a new LV? We shall see!


----------



## Cwil875

Love my Alma B'n'B!!!


----------



## jszkat

My new Speedy Empreinte in action this week

Black & Beige



Black & Navy


----------



## Zoezampalunga

k12 said:


> My Tivoli PM, with a shoulder strap attached, inside the movie theater. About to watch _Logan_!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627405



Wonderful bag! [emoji106]


----------



## Teacher0708

mrsinsyder said:


> Heading to LAX with my Keepall and my Boetie. The Boetie is amazing for travel!


Cute shoes!  Where did you get them?


----------



## tv_vt1809

Out with my Palm Springs PM today, love it so much


----------



## richy2010

Just catching some rays on this beautiful Friday


----------



## richy2010

double post, sorry!!


----------



## luvspurses

richy2010 said:


> View attachment 3629436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just catching some rays on this beautiful Friday


such a great photo: sun sand waves lv........


----------



## mrsinsyder

Teacher0708 said:


> Cute shoes!  Where did you get them?



I think I got them from amazon, but they're Marc Jacobs. He has lots of versions of them!


----------



## itsmree

i rarely do this, but it was almost 90 degrees out and spring is almost here, so i broke out some bright jeans and new sandals for my trip to LV to pick up my newly reglazed wallet! yay!


my passenger seat on way home.


----------



## cwool

forever.elise said:


> Hello LV lovers, I miss this thread so much, but I've been crazy busy planning our wedding in Disney World! I'm gonna post a couple pics from my Artsy in action when we met with the wedding planner at the Grand Floridian in the park. It was a magical day with my Artsy!
> View attachment 3628969
> 
> View attachment 3628970
> 
> View attachment 3628971
> 
> "Be our guest, be our guest!"
> 
> View attachment 3628972
> 
> Can't wait to walk down the steps here in my dress! And maybe a new LV? We shall see!



How fun!! Congrats to both of you


----------



## itsmree

richy2010 said:


> View attachment 3629436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just catching some rays on this beautiful Friday


love beach pics


----------



## itsmree

jszkat said:


> My new Speedy Empreinte in action this week
> 
> Black & Beige
> View attachment 3629359
> 
> 
> Black & Navy
> 
> View attachment 3629362


so pretty. i was at lv today and saw the prettiest little black bag (junot?), LOVE that color and the leather!!


----------



## Vamosena

After a long week it's finally Friday!  My chapman po and 6key holder can rest for the weekend. I'm hibernating!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi Ladies, I need to sell one of my NF's, Help me decide
> View attachment 3624873



I would sell the ebene


----------



## manda331

k12 said:


> My Tivoli PM, with a shoulder strap attached, inside the movie theater. About to watch _Logan_!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627405


Always Loved this handbag! How was the movie? I saw good reviews, hubby wants to go see it next week. Not too sure i'm thrilled to go see it?! Lol Yay or Nay?


----------



## manda331

Cwil875 said:


> Love my Alma B'n'B!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629133


Cute pic! This bag reminds me of my Retiro that I love so much!


----------



## LakeLake

forever.elise said:


> Hello LV lovers, I miss this thread so much, but I've been crazy busy planning our wedding in Disney World! I'm gonna post a couple pics from my Artsy in action when we met with the wedding planner at the Grand Floridian in the park. It was a magical day with my Artsy!
> View attachment 3628969
> 
> View attachment 3628970
> 
> View attachment 3628971
> 
> "Be our guest, be our guest!"
> 
> View attachment 3628972
> 
> Can't wait to walk down the steps here in my dress! And maybe a new LV? We shall see!


Eeep congratulations Elise! I hope you and your fiance have many happy years together! 
I'd love to see whichever pictures you'd be willing to share with us


----------



## j19

richy2010 said:


> View attachment 3629436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just catching some rays on this beautiful Friday


Gorgeous!


----------



## Fierymo

sissyggr said:


> looks amazing! how much did it cost?


Hi sissyggr, it cost £535 to replace all the outer leather.


----------



## Mischka7211

Took my Twice out to run some errands today


----------



## Sonzz

Pics of your Louis Vuitton in action 
Nice item, on my wish list.


----------



## itsmree

Mischka7211 said:


> Took my Twice out to run some errands today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630161
> View attachment 3630162


LOVE. and that scarf looks so pretty too


----------



## Acctt

richy2010 said:


> View attachment 3629436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just catching some rays on this beautiful Friday



Wow love your bag! How do you take care of the patina?


----------



## Mischka7211

itsmree said:


> LOVE. and that scarf looks so pretty too



Thanks! The scarf is one of my favorites [emoji4]


----------



## dolce_bear

forever.elise said:


> Hello LV lovers, I miss this thread so much, but I've been crazy busy planning our wedding in Disney World! I'm gonna post a couple pics from my Artsy in action when we met with the wedding planner at the Grand Floridian in the park. It was a magical day with my Artsy!
> View attachment 3628969
> 
> View attachment 3628970
> 
> View attachment 3628971
> 
> "Be our guest, be our guest!"
> 
> View attachment 3628972
> 
> Can't wait to walk down the steps here in my dress! And maybe a new LV? We shall see!



Love the bag!!  Congrats on the big day! [emoji16] I got married at Disney in 2010!!


----------



## richy2010

Acctt said:


> Wow love your bag! How do you take care of the patina?


I just recently sprayed it with apple gaurde and I was freaking out at first but the it dried up and all was well! I tried using the apple brand conditioner on the bottom but I felt it darkened the patina a bit so I didn't use it on the rest of the vachetta


----------



## hellopatricia

Speedy B 25 + Thai Tea Boba =


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## j19

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3630810


Gorgeous!


----------



## asianjade

Sandra.AT said:


> I can finally wear my speedy b25 (after my 2 exchange due to the same defect even though they were new!
> View attachment 3394641


May i know what was the defect? I am going to huy the 25. Thanks


----------



## NWGal

Headed to LV this afternoon.


----------



## j19

LV essentials


----------



## bakeacookie

j19 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## for3v3rz

Tivoli has a nice golden patina even though I haven't really use her at all.


----------



## Pursenalfaves

DE Portobello PM alongside Ladurée  <<insert french macarons emoji>> [emoji5]


----------



## Sandra.AT

asianjade said:


> May i know what was the defect? I am going to huy the 25. Thanks


of course the clear coat on the glazing of my handles started to peel after 1 month and i used my bag only 5 times


----------



## k12

manda331 said:


> Always Loved this handbag! How was the movie? I saw good reviews, hubby wants to go see it next week. Not too sure i'm thrilled to go see it?! Lol Yay or Nay?


 _Logan_ was great, sad... and sooooo gory! Haha. Would've appreciated it more had I watched the previous films and/or read the X-Men comics like my boyfriend did. Like you, I was not thrilled about watching it, but it was enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## luvspurses

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3630810


gorgeous pic. i love the colors you chose for your nf!


----------



## Sandra.AT

went with my alma bb to visit the zoo


----------



## fabuleux

j19 said:


> LV essentials
> View attachment 3630909


I love your Marine pouch. Your picture really renders the color nicely.


----------



## bakeacookie

luvspurses said:


> gorgeous pic. i love the colors you chose for your nf!



Thank you!!


----------



## iLuvBeauty

Sonmi999 said:


> Matchy-matchy at work! My mom's Pont-Neuf (but I use it waaaayyyy more than her, lol) and my pochette clés in empreinte  I love marine rouge!



Gorgeous bag


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Pursenalfaves said:


> DE Portobello PM alongside Ladurée  <<insert french macarons emoji>> [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630979


How are you liking Portobello PM do you find the handle comfortable?


----------



## j19

fabuleux said:


> I love your Marine pouch. Your picture really renders the color nicely.


Thank you!


----------



## Pursenalfaves

tua said:


> How are you liking Portobello PM do you find the handle comfortable?



Hello tua! I am well, thank you! Hope you are well! [emoji846]

Oh man, she is pretty although, I must say [emoji45] that I think the handle would be comfortable if it stayed on my shoulder - ugh?! [emoji21] It keeps sliding off.  If I do have it on my shoulder, it's because I bend my arm to keep it up there.  Hence why I always end up carrying it either by hand or crook of my arm [emoji53] (as seen in the pic).

Also, I tend to find that the handle seems to get in my way when I need to reach inside.  

And lastly, the zipper doesn't completely open all the way to meet the other end of the bag so that the mouth is nice and wide [emoji53] if that at all makes sense. 

She was a huge crush of mine the first day I got her, but now I can say that crush has definitely dwindled [emoji22]

Sadly, I have gotten to the point of wanting to sell her [emoji51]

Hope my mini review helps!  Of all the LV reviews I watch on YT this question you had makes me consider doing a proper review haha! [emoji38]


----------



## reeseymomma

on our way to the grocery store with DH with my trusty PM!


----------



## Sonmi999

iLuvBeauty said:


> Gorgeous bag


Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3630810


omg, i  this. you picked the exact colors inside and out and everything that i would!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Pursenalfaves said:


> Hello tua! I am well, thank you! Hope you are well! [emoji846]
> 
> Oh man, she is pretty although, I must say [emoji45] that I think the handle would be comfortable if it stayed on my shoulder - ugh?! [emoji21] It keeps sliding off.  If I do have it on my shoulder, it's because I bend my arm to keep it up there.  Hence why I always end up carrying it either by hand or crook of my arm [emoji53] (as seen in the pic).
> 
> Also, I tend to find that the handle seems to get in my way when I need to reach inside.
> 
> And lastly, the zipper doesn't completely open all the way to meet the other end of the bag so that the mouth is nice and wide [emoji53] if that at all makes sense.
> 
> She was a huge crush of mine the first day I got her, but now I can say that crush has definitely dwindled [emoji22]
> 
> Sadly, I have gotten to the point of wanting to sell her [emoji51]
> 
> Hope my mini review helps!  Of all the LV reviews I watch on YT this question you had makes me consider doing a proper review haha! [emoji38]


Thank you for the review. I feel same way ATM about the bag still trying to decide if I want to let this one go but she's so pretty tho


----------



## j19

Appetizer + key pouch


----------



## itsmree

for3v3rz said:


> Tivoli has a nice golden patina even though I haven't really use her at all.
> 
> View attachment 3630969


same with my speedy, i have only used it less then like 10 times total. but i realized i keep it in my closet (in the bag), but my room gets a lot of light, and im not that great at closing closet door? where do you store yours?


----------



## itsmree

j19 said:


> Appetizer + key pouch
> View attachment 3631881
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631882


that looks so good. im on a low low carb diet and that looks like something i could actually eat


----------



## asianjade

Sandra.AT said:


> of course the clear coat on the glazing of my handles started to peel after 1 month and i used my bag only 5 times


Thanks


----------



## for3v3rz

itsmree said:


> same with my speedy, i have only used it less then like 10 times total. but i realized i keep it in my closet (in the bag), but my room gets a lot of light, and im not that great at closing closet door? where do you store yours?


In the closet inside the dust bag too but I do close the doors. I am thinking some leather patina way faster than the others. My other bags are store in the same closet but had less patina.


----------



## richy2010

Cerises Card Holder?? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I got these haribo gummies and I couldn't contain myself when I thought of this. I got a laugh out of it, so I figured I should share [emoji23]


----------



## for3v3rz

richy2010 said:


> View attachment 3631957
> 
> Cerises Card Holder?? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I got these haribo gummies and I couldn't contain myself when I thought of this. I got a laugh out of it, so I figured I should share [emoji23]


oh this is lolz


----------



## Sonmi999

richy2010 said:


> View attachment 3631957
> 
> Cerises Card Holder?? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I got these haribo gummies and I couldn't contain myself when I thought of this. I got a laugh out of it, so I figured I should share [emoji23]


Loved it!! [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Late lunch yesterday.... love the sunlight coming through the window.


----------



## LuxMommy

j19 said:


> Appetizer + key pouch
> View attachment 3631881
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631882


You always have these delicious food photos! Now I'm really in the mood for a Caesar salad...


----------



## j19

LuxMommy said:


> You always have these delicious food photos! Now I'm really in the mood for a Caesar salad...


Thank you!


----------



## Pursebella

My Speedy 30 and new strap in action at the Chanel store in Dubai mall!! It was a very interesting shopping experience and great store!!


----------



## jillyfish108

Pursebella said:


> My Speedy 30 and new strap in action at the Chanel store in Dubai mall!! It was a very interesting shopping experience and great store!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632201



How do you find the strap works with your speedy? Looks great!!!


----------



## forever.elise

Pursebella said:


> Very n
> 
> Very nice!! Congratulations on your wedding and future LV!!





Iamminda said:


> Congrats dear Elise!   How exciting to have your wedding at Disney World -- like a fairy tale come true.  Glad to see you are enjoying your Artsy.  We miss you on the SB thread too.  Have fun with the wedding planning.





cwool said:


> How fun!! Congrats to both of you





LakeLake said:


> Eeep congratulations Elise! I hope you and your fiance have many happy years together!
> I'd love to see whichever pictures you'd be willing to share with us



Thank you so much, ladies. I really want the Alma BB in Amarante Vernis for my wedding! I need a little dressy bag! 
And LakeLake, I'll defiantly post pictures when it comes to the wedding in the fall!!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## forever.elise

Pursebella said:


> My Speedy 30 and new strap in action at the Chanel store in Dubai mall!! It was a very interesting shopping experience and great store!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632201



I love the Dubai mall! Will you also go to the Emirates mall?! It's my faaaavorite! The new strap looks great!!!


----------



## forever.elise

richy2010 said:


> View attachment 3631957
> 
> Cerises Card Holder?? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I got these haribo gummies and I couldn't contain myself when I thought of this. I got a laugh out of it, so I figured I should share [emoji23]



You could be a designer![emoji7]


----------



## forever.elise

for3v3rz said:


> Tivoli has a nice golden patina even though I haven't really use her at all.
> 
> View attachment 3630969



I don't see this bag enough. It's beautiful.


----------



## forever.elise

dolce_bear said:


> Love the bag!!  Congrats on the big day! [emoji16] I got married at Disney in 2010!!



Thank you so much, omg!!! Where did you get married?! We are having our ceremony in the World Showcase in Epcot, and we picked Morocco! My fiancé is Middle Eastern. We are doing the reception in the Whitehall room at the Grand Floridian, and we will stay there. Please tell me a little bit about yours! Love meeting Disney brides![emoji141]


----------



## bakeacookie

My travel duo


----------



## Adaniels729

A little Midwest snowstorm and I took an LV bag outside (gasp!).  Loving my first DE bag!


----------



## itsmree

Pursebella said:


> My Speedy 30 and new strap in action at the Chanel store in Dubai mall!! It was a very interesting shopping experience and great store!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632201


how cool to be in dubai!!! are you sharing whats in that chanel bag?


----------



## itsmree

Adaniels729 said:


> View attachment 3632323
> 
> 
> A little Midwest snowstorm and I took an LV bag outside (gasp!).  Loving my first DE bag!


i wish e had some snow!!
my very first lv, was/is this same bag. i love the durability of the de!


----------



## Pursebella

jillyfish108 said:


> How do you find the strap works with your speedy? Looks great!!!


Thanks!! It works very well with my speedy, with my Palermo pm and also with my pochette accessoire....you can play around with it on your purses!! I like it a lot!!


----------



## Pursebella

forever.elise said:


> I love the Dubai mall! Will you also go to the Emirates mall?! It's my faaaavorite! The new strap looks great!!!


Unfortunately I just went


forever.elise said:


> I love the Dubai mall! Will you also go to the Emirates mall?! It's my faaaavorite! The new strap looks great!!!


Thank you!! I just had time to go to the Dubai mall!! I liked it a lot and it's so big that a month wouldn't be enough to check all of the stores!!! Will go to the Emirates mall next time!!


----------



## NYGIRL2525

Adaniels729 said:


> View attachment 3632323
> 
> 
> A little Midwest snowstorm and I took an LV bag outside (gasp!).  Loving my first DE bag!



Yes Damiere ebene is the best cause you don't have to check weather report you can take it out in anything.


----------



## Rani

bakeacookie said:


> My travel duo
> 
> View attachment 3632299


Stylish pairing! I love to see what bags everyone uses when they travel.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Pursenalfaves said:


> DE Portobello PM alongside Ladurée  <<insert french macarons emoji>> [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630979


Laduree and Louis Vuitton - perfect together! [emoji4]


----------



## Pursebella

itsmree said:


> how cool to be in dubai!!! are you sharing whats in that chanel bag?


Yes I will share later on maybe in the Chanel thread when I will have the time to take pics!!


----------



## Mischka7211

Taking advantage of a rare sunny day to bring Ms. Speedy B out of hibernation [emoji295]️


----------



## Rhl2987

Mischka7211 said:


> Taking advantage of a rare sunny day to bring Ms. Speedy B out of hibernation [emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633058


Love the natural handles, strap, and stripe


----------



## Rhl2987

richy2010 said:


> View attachment 3631957
> 
> Cerises Card Holder?? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I got these haribo gummies and I couldn't contain myself when I thought of this. I got a laugh out of it, so I figured I should share [emoji23]


Haha love it


----------



## Kim Htay

Take my favorite out for a ride


----------



## jszkat

Downsized this week a bit and taking Alma BB Totem to work.


----------



## jszkat

I also discovered a new way of tieing the Leopard light scharf.


----------



## LuxMommy

jszkat said:


> Downsized this week a bit and taking Alma BB Totem to work this week.
> 
> View attachment 3633440


I always love your style jszkat!


----------



## jszkat

LuxMommy said:


> I always love your style jszkat!


Thanks, LuxMommy


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

Pursebella said:


> My Speedy 30 and new strap in action at the Chanel store in Dubai mall!! It was a very interesting shopping experience and great store!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632201


May I ask what did you purchase at the Chanel store?  Congratulation. You look great with S30 new strap!


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Late lunch yesterday.... love the sunlight coming through the window.


Nice photo! I own same PM and loving it too


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

jszkat said:


> I also discovered a new way of tieing the Leopard light scharf.
> 
> View attachment 3633442


Very pretty !


----------



## bakeacookie

Keepall 45 vs a Longchamp travel tote


----------



## Addicted to bags

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3633846
> 
> View attachment 3633847
> 
> 
> Keepall 45 vs a Longchamp travel tote
> View attachment 3633849
> 
> View attachment 3633850



Wow I had no idea the Longchamp travel tote was about the same size as the keepall 45! Your keepall pattern is next on my wish list before heading off to ban island


----------



## bakeacookie

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow I had no idea the Longchamp travel tote was about the same size as the keepall 45! Your keepall pattern is next on my wish list before heading off to ban island



I didn't know either! It's huge! 

The keepall is DBFs, and I totally want the matching Horizon suitcase to go with it haha. 

Hope you get your keepall soon!


----------



## Addicted to bags

bakeacookie said:


> I didn't know either! It's huge!
> 
> The keepall is DBFs, and I totally want the matching Horizon suitcase to go with it haha.
> 
> Hope you get your keepall soon!



That Horizon hard sided suitcase is too die for, but for $3,800 bucks? I would never travel with it because I'd worry about it getting dinged, lol!


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Was on vacation to Thailand [emoji1242]


----------



## Mischka7211

Out to dinner with my Palermo...I've been on a rotation spree this week because I was too excited to pull out my mono bags in the nice weather [emoji23]


----------



## young breezy

Mischka7211 said:


> Out to dinner with my Palermo...I've been on a rotation spree this week because I was too excited to pull out my mono bags in the nice weather [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634489



Lovely! Have the same bag but rarely use it because of weather... I think it's such a pretty bag though.


----------



## jenian

Mischka7211 said:


> Out to dinner with my Palermo...I've been on a rotation spree this week because I was too excited to pull out my mono bags in the nice weather [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634489



Bag twins [emoji4]. I just put mine back in her box, I've been using her for 2 months non stop and it's time for her to rest and use my balenciaga this time.


----------



## Dawn

LuvhandbagsLV said:


> May I ask what did you purchase at the Chanel store?  Congratulation. You look great with S30 new strap!


haha I agree on the speedy strap AND what's in the Chanel bag


----------



## Pursebella

Dawn said:


> haha I agree on the speedy strap AND what's in the Chanel bag


Thank you ladies!! In the Chanel bag there is a classic Chanel woc with silver hardware... as soon as I saw it in Dubai I had to have it!! It might seem strange but I had problems in finding this classic here in Italy!! Plus it was the last one and another lady wanted it but I saw it first!!


----------



## Dawn

Pursebella said:


> Thank you ladies!! In the Chanel bag there is a classic Chanel woc with silver hardware... as soon as I saw it in Dubai I had to have it!! It might seem strange but I had problems in finding this classic here in Italy!! Plus it was the last one and another lady wanted it but I saw it first!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635065



Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## kprince

Early morning flight with my new travel companions.


----------



## Lauren611

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Was on vacation to Thailand [emoji1242]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634288



I love your graphite tote.  It reminds me how much I would love for them to make a graphite neverfull.  Wishful thinking I guess.


----------



## fabuleux

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Was on vacation to Thailand [emoji1242]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634288


I love the Greenwich PM!!


----------



## Mischka7211

young breezy said:


> Lovely! Have the same bag but rarely use it because of weather... I think it's such a pretty bag though.



Thanks! I know what you mean, it's such a pretty bag but I don't get to use it as much as I'd like to either.


----------



## LuxMommy

I apologize for posting the same bag yet again, but I just cannot get enough of this one


----------



## Aliluvlv

Eva and I took the day off to be ladies of leisure with a massage and lunch out. [emoji4]


----------



## frivofrugalista

LuxMommy said:


> I apologize for posting the same bag yet again, but I just cannot get enough of this one



Semi twins, love this bag!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Pursebella said:


> Thank you ladies!! In the Chanel bag there is a classic Chanel woc with silver hardware... as soon as I saw it in Dubai I had to have it!! It might seem strange but I had problems in finding this classic here in Italy!! Plus it was the last one and another lady wanted it but I saw it first!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635065


Beautiful! All of it [emoji3]


----------



## frivofrugalista

maiden voyage shopping trip!


----------



## Aliluvlv

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3635348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maiden voyage shopping trip!


So gorgeous!


----------



## LuxMommy

frivofrugalista said:


> Semi twins, love this bag!


OMG, yes, I adore your Mahina one, so gorgeous!


----------



## frivofrugalista

LuxMommy said:


> OMG, yes, I adore your Mahina one, so gorgeous!



Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## tlo

LuxMommy said:


> I apologize for posting the same bag yet again, but I just cannot get enough of this one



I love this bag.  I was so tempted last year!!!!!!


----------



## LuxMommy

tlo said:


> I love this bag.  I was so tempted last year!!!!!!


You should go for it now!


----------



## tlo

LuxMommy said:


> You should go for it now!



I'm thinking about it, but I kind of over did it last week.  ahahahahahahaha


----------



## tlo

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3635348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maiden voyage shopping trip!



This is the most beautiful bag!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Butterlite

I haven't done a reveal or posted in the March purchases thread, but here we are anyway. I guess the order doesn't matter much, it's about the eye candy. Right? 

Out on our maiden voyage to run errands. First stop, getting the car washed. They offer free snacks and drinks while you wait...


----------



## frivofrugalista

Aliluvlv said:


> So gorgeous!





tlo said:


> This is the most beautiful bag!!!!!!!!!



Thank you both! Sun is finally shining to use it!


----------



## NYGIRL2525

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3635348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maiden voyage shopping trip!



Which one is this? I don't remember seeing this one.


----------



## love2learn

jszkat said:


> I also discovered a new way of tieing the Leopard light scharf.
> 
> View attachment 3633442



Love this!!


----------



## love2learn

LuxMommy said:


> I apologize for posting the same bag yet again, but I just cannot get enough of this one



Well it looks so pretty with ALL the pink[emoji177]!!


----------



## love2learn

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3635348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maiden voyage shopping trip!



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️love this beautiful color and bag!!


----------



## tlo

Butterlite said:


> I haven't done a reveal or posted in the March purchases thread, but here we are anyway. I guess the order doesn't matter much, it's about the eye candy. Right?
> 
> Out on our maiden voyage to run errands. First stop, getting the car washed. They offer free snacks and drinks while you wait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635370



Congratulations!!!!!!!  It's beautiful


----------



## jszkat

Monogram Neverfull MM, Beige Monogram scharf. 



I love how versatile the Mon NF is and how it matches many colors. Here it is with black outfit and Hot pink (rose fluo) scharf which seems to me a vivid coral rather than pink.


----------



## LuxMommy

love2learn said:


> Well it looks so pretty with ALL the pink[emoji177]!!


Thank you, pink makes me happy .


----------



## Pursebella

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful! All of it [emoji3]


Thank you!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Hello everyone 

I'm new to the forum and have spent much too much time drooling over your handbags and matching SLGs.

I thought I'd share my new arrival. 

Yesterday my DH surprised me with this. My Lady Dior came back from her journey to the handbag spa in Italy looking completely new... And I got an unexpected set of goodies from LV.

I can't get over how pretty they are. The trio in Epi leather. Coordinated accessories make my heart sing! But I can't work out how to use them... I'll have to reorganise the way I carry cards/cash/keys etc and I'm not sure whether to commit to the trio wallet system or not! 

Any experience?

They're so pretty though...


----------



## sumita

At the library with my daughter.


----------



## frivofrugalista

NYGIRL2525 said:


> Which one is this? I don't remember seeing this one.


It's new, it's the Mahina Girolata!


love2learn said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️love this beautiful color and bag!!


THank you [emoji170]


----------



## kristine Basco




----------



## Aliluvlv

kristine Basco said:


> View attachment 3635825


What bag is this, is beautiful!


----------



## Fi7

Out in d library!


----------



## Aoifs

Aliluvlv said:


> What bag is this, is beautiful!



Montaigne. It's beautiful!


----------



## Kimbels

i got this but I am not sure if I should keep it. Thoughts  please please please


----------



## MKB0925

Kimbels said:


> i got this but I am not sure if I should keep it. Thoughts  please please please



I really like that style...what is having you doubt it?


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Kimbels said:


> i got this but I am not sure if I should keep it. Thoughts  please please please



I own this, only not the 2 tone, but the mono/noir.  Such a classy bag.  I bought the thick bandouliere strap in noir/mono to go with it, and it's much more comfortable on the shoulder than the thin black strap provided.  I love the dual options for handles, the middle pocket, the microfiber lining.  What's not to LVOE??


----------



## Kimbels

MKB0925 said:


> I really like that style...what is having you doubt it?


----------



## Kimbels

The complete openness of it.  I have a neverfull (who doesn't!) but that sort of falls closed. This one is just soooo open. And stiff.  Most of my bags aren't as stiff.. so I don't know if I will like it... For $2k I want to LOVE and I am concerned it will bother me... (but I think I just need you all to tell me its great.)


----------



## Kimbels

lovethe1urwith said:


> I own this, only not the 2 tone, but the mono/noir.  Such a classy bag.  I bought the thick bandouliere strap in noir/mono to go with it, and it's much more comfortable on the shoulder than the thin black strap provided.  I love the dual options for handles, the middle pocket, the microfiber lining.  What's not to LVOE??





lovethe1urwith said:


> I own this, only not the 2 tone, but the mono/noir.  Such a classy bag.  I bought the thick bandouliere strap in noir/mono to go with it, and it's much more comfortable on the shoulder than the thin black strap provided.  I love the dual options for handles, the middle pocket, the microfiber lining.  What's not to LVOE??


----------



## Kimbels

Can I see a pic of your bag with the new strap?


----------



## Kimbels

Kimbels said:


> Can I see a pic of your bag with the new strap?


apologies, I am new to the forum and keep messing up my responses!


----------



## Nathalie123

First day out with this beauty


----------



## Aliluvlv

Nathalie123 said:


> First day out with this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636328


Beautiful and love your charm! What charm is that if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## stacygimini

Waiting hubby in the arpt arrival hall


----------



## Chelay@45

Nathalie123 said:


> First day out with this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636328


I love your bag charm! Do you mind sharing where you got it


----------



## Nathalie123

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful and love your charm! What charm is that if you don't mind me asking?





Chelay@45 said:


> I love your bag charm! Do you mind sharing where you got it



Hi,
I bought the charm in the H&M store.They have it in different colors [emoji6]


----------



## kristine Basco

Aliluvlv said:


> What bag is this, is beautiful!



Thank you! It's the Montaigne mm


----------



## Chelay@45

Nathalie123 said:


> Hi,
> I bought the charm in the H&M store.They have it in different colors [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636504


Thanks! It's so adorable with the PM...


----------



## NYGIRL2525

Kimbels said:


> The complete openness of it.  I have a neverfull (who doesn't!) but that sort of falls closed. This one is just soooo open. And stiff.  Most of my bags aren't as stiff.. so I don't know if I will like it... For $2k I want to LOVE and I am concerned it will bother me... (but I think I just need you all to tell me its great.)



The only thing that would bother me is if there's no zip compartment for your wallet which is the most valuable thing in there. Does it have that? Lol it's funny how you said "Who doesn't have a neverfull?" I had no idea it was so popular till I joined this forum.


----------



## jszkat

I was in the Zurich shop today. I am lusting over the Speedy B30 in Monogram or Mon Monogram. However, I am not a handheld person, and can not decide whether the size 30 is too big on me. I am 1.6m (5'3). Plus I have a Palermo. I put the Samorga organizer inside as well. This size would be good for travel. 

I asked if they have PM in Canvas. There is waiting list of 60 people....


----------



## Sibelle

Nathalie123 said:


> First day out with this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636328


Haha, I also carried my Reverse PM with the same charm in red today.
We are bag & bag charm twins  !


----------



## bellebellebelle19

jszkat said:


> I was in the Zurich shop today. I am lusting over the Speedy B30 in Monogram or Mon Monogram. However, I am not a handheld person, and can not decide whether the size 30 is too big on me. I am 1.6m (5'3). Plus I have a Palermo. I put the Samorga organizer inside as well. This size would be good for travel.
> 
> I asked if they have PM in Canvas. There is waiting list of 60 people....
> 
> View attachment 3636736
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636739



I think it looks great as a shoulder bag! It would be nice for everyday use. But I would only get it if you love it and love how it looks on you


----------



## vroni-fro

jszkat said:


> I was in the Zurich shop today. I am lusting over the Speedy B30 in Monogram or Mon Monogram. However, I am not a handheld person, and can not decide whether the size 30 is too big on me. I am 1.6m (5'3). Plus I have a Palermo. I put the Samorga organizer inside as well. This size would be good for travel.
> 
> I asked if they have PM in Canvas. There is waiting list of 60 people....
> 
> View attachment 3636736
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636739


it looks amazing on you, just the perfect size!


----------



## Vamosena

jszkat said:


> I was in the Zurich shop today. I am lusting over the Speedy B30 in Monogram or Mon Monogram. However, I am not a handheld person, and can not decide whether the size 30 is too big on me. I am 1.6m (5'3). Plus I have a Palermo. I put the Samorga organizer inside as well. This size would be good for travel.
> 
> I asked if they have PM in Canvas. There is waiting list of 60 people....
> 
> View attachment 3636736
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636739



I think the 30 looks great on you!  I am 5'4 and was debating between the 30 and the 25.  The 25 looks cute on, but I couldn't bring myself to love it bc the mouth on the 30 is just so much bigger than the 25. I didn't want to chance scratching the glazing off of any of my slgs from constantly taking them in and out of my bag scratching against the zipper opening if it was the 25. In the end I'm so happy I got the 30, I can fit so much in it- and I use a samorga organizer as well for it.


----------



## Nathalie123

Sibelle said:


> Haha, I also carried my Reverse PM with the same charm in red today.
> We are bag & bag charm twins  !
> 
> View attachment 3636756



Hahaha Yes we are [emoji12]
It's also beautiful with the red charm!


----------



## jszkat

Bellebelle, vroni-fro, Vamosena, thanks for your feedback. I liked immediately it from the front as second pic shows. I sort of felt it big when it was slouchy, no pic of that. Then I put my Samorga organizer in it from my NF MM and I liked it much better less slouchy as shown on the 1st pic. I like to travel with crossbody bags. But my Speedy B25 DE is too small when I am with my sons. That is why I thought the size 30B would be great for travel, and I could wear it to office as shoulder bag too. I asked the SA about Mon Mono tear&wear and she told me that the paint is expected to wear off somewhat after 2 years. Either they are realistic or just managing low the expectations from the beginning. I am not sure if I am prepared of that. So, probably it will be better just to get the mono canvas one day. I am on ban island at the moment. Just planning to buy SLGs or scharf.


----------



## Born4thjuly

Graffiti Alma


----------



## chicnfab

St Patrick's day with tivoli pm


----------



## thewave1969

Born4thjuly said:


> View attachment 3636805
> View attachment 3636806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graffiti Alma


Love your Alma graffiti!!!


----------



## bayborn

sumita said:


> At the library with my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635663



Beautiful!


----------



## j19

LV and Supreme!  Lol


----------



## Born4thjuly

thewave1969 said:


> Love your Alma graffiti!!!


Thank you!
A 16 years old loved bag


----------



## PurseOnFleek

fyn72 said:


> First time I've used my pm for a whole week straight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628857


Id use my PM more if i could fit a little more in it; as a mum i need carry a bit more than this bag can hold . I love this bag its breathtaking everytime i see it 


tv_vt1809 said:


> Out with my Palm Springs PM today, love it so much


My fav size of palm springs Backpack [emoji106] 


richy2010 said:


> View attachment 3629436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just catching some rays on this beautiful Friday


The keepall looks extra awesome on the beach


hellopatricia said:


> Speedy B 25 + Thai Tea Boba =[emoji813]


My fav flavour of pearl tea[emoji1]  and loving the SpeedyB25


richy2010 said:


> View attachment 3631957
> 
> Cerises Card Holder?? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I got these haribo gummies and I couldn't contain myself when I thought of this. I got a laugh out of it, so I figured I should share [emoji23]


Lol !


jszkat said:


> I also discovered a new way of tieing the Leopard light scharf.
> 
> View attachment 3633442


This is a nice way to tie. I might try copy this


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Couple treats this week with my new Speedy B25 DE


----------



## stacygimini

jszkat said:


> I was in the Zurich shop today. I am lusting over the Speedy B30 in Monogram or Mon Monogram. However, I am not a handheld person, and can not decide whether the size 30 is too big on me. I am 1.6m (5'3). Plus I have a Palermo. I put the Samorga organizer inside as well. This size would be good for travel.
> 
> I asked if they have PM in Canvas. There is waiting list of 60 people....
> 
> View attachment 3636736
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636739



I think you wear it very well as a shoulder bag! Have You tried the damier ebene or size 25? However, for my lifestyle 25 is big enough.


----------



## Mischka7211

jszkat said:


> Bellebelle, vroni-fro, Vamosena, thanks for your feedback. I liked immediately it from the front as second pic shows. I sort of felt it big when it was slouchy, no pic of that. Then I put my Samorga organizer in it from my NF MM and I liked it much better less slouchy as shown on the 1st pic. I like to travel with crossbody bags. But my Speedy B25 DE is too small when I am with my sons. That is why I thought the size 30B would be great for travel, and I could wear it to office as shoulder bag too. I asked the SA about Mon Mono tear&wear and she told me that the paint is expected to wear off somewhat after 2 years. Either they are realistic or just managing low the expectations from the beginning. I am not sure if I am prepared of that. So, probably it will be better just to get the mono canvas one day. I am on ban island at the moment. Just planning to buy SLGs or scharf.



I think the 30 looks very nice on you! I have both the Palermo and mon mono speedy 30B. The speedy is the perfect size for travel (although I prefer to travel with my DE 30B so that I don't have to worry about vachetta). My speedy is about 4 years old and I have experienced no fading or chipping of the paint. Mon mono is so special, I wouldn't let the fear of wear and tear scare you off! Good luck deciding when it's time [emoji4]


----------



## jszkat

stacygimini said:


> I think you wear it very well as a shoulder bag! Have You tried the damier ebene or size 25? However, for my lifestyle 25 is big enough.



I have the Speedy B25 DE. That is my favourite bag of all, but I found it small when travelling with family and husband. They end up keeping things in my bag too


----------



## jszkat

Mischka7211 said:


> I think the 30 looks very nice on you! I have both the Palermo and mon mono speedy 30B. The speedy is the perfect size for travel (although I prefer to travel with my DE 30B so that I don't have to worry about vachetta). My speedy is about 4 years old and I have experienced no fading or chipping of the paint. Mon mono is so special, I wouldn't let the fear of wear and tear scare you off! Good luck deciding when it's time [emoji4]



Thanks for your thought. Could you post a pic of your 4 yr old mon mono? I even chose the colors (middle stripe: thicker stripe inside fuchsia and two thinner strides bordeaux). I also like Navy with grey and mustard yellow with ivory. I love the DE print for its carefreeness but the vacchetta strap is more comfortable to carry.


----------



## Miamisammi

Carrying light while getting my Saturday morning fix. Must have COFFEE!! ☕️


----------



## Mischka7211

jszkat said:


> Thanks for your thought. Could you post a pic of your 4 yr old mon mono? I even chose the colors (middle stripe: thicker stripe inside fuchsia and two thinner strides bordeaux). I also like Navy with grey and mustard yellow with ivory. I love the DE print for its carefreeness but the vacchetta strap is more comfortable to carry.



Here's a recent pic. I chose the diagonal strips with mustard yellow and ivory. I'm considering a mon mono neverfull for my next bag [emoji4]


----------



## Vamosena

Ladies day today filled with shopping for our mom's birthday


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my Alma BB out today.


----------



## jszkat

Mischka7211 said:


> Here's a recent pic. I chose the diagonal strips with mustard yellow and ivory. I'm considering a mon mono neverfull for my next bag [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638045



Thanks for posting a pic. Looks still beautiful. Yellow stripe looks great with patina. Maybe I should reconsider the diagonal stripes as less painted surface instead of the middle one. I love my Neverfull MM's. I have them all 3 canvases.


----------



## k12

At the vet's office with my Favorite MM


----------



## italianlolita

Matching LV at a bday party! My montorgueil GM and my sister's popincourt haut


----------



## jax818

With my Palm Springs mini backpack today.  Wearing it as a shoulder bag. [emoji267][emoji267][emoji267]


----------



## Pmrbfay

Happy Hour at our favorite Mexican restaurant!  Yum!


----------



## j19

Mischka7211 said:


> Here's a recent pic. I chose the diagonal strips with mustard yellow and ivory. I'm considering a mon mono neverfull for my next bag [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638045


Love this!


----------



## Pavla

Healthy breakfast


----------



## wemakesparksfly

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3637464
> View attachment 3637465
> 
> Couple treats this week with my new Speedy B25 DE



Love the key charm on it!


----------



## Pavla

Love pink SLGs in my bags


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Late Sunday lunch yesterday...


----------



## fabuleux

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Late Sunday lunch yesterday...


All I can see are these golden fries!!!


----------



## purses&perfumes

View attachment 3639094
View attachment 3639094

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Two classics..... Tulum & Stephen Sprouse.....out for Sunday lunch!!
Oops see pic below lol


----------



## purses&perfumes

Whoops repost.  Tulum and Stephen Sprouse out for Sunday lunch!


----------



## sonaturallyme

Brunch with my pochette accessories and DH who didn't wanna be in the pic. Lol. Mimosas all for me since he doesn't drink!


----------



## love2learn

Pavla said:


> Love pink SLGs in my bags



Pavla!!  I haven't seen you on here in.....awhile!   Always love seeing your beauties[emoji177].


----------



## love2learn

Pavla said:


> Healthy breakfast



And you have your beautiful fuchsia BB out and about also!


----------



## love2learn

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Late Sunday lunch yesterday...



I'm with Fabuleux, and as I'm hungry right now, I see your PM, but I'm focused on the beautiful burger and fries


----------



## love2learn

purses&perfumes said:


> View attachment 3639095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops repost.  Tulum and Stephen Sprouse out for Sunday lunch!



Ever so cute bandeau!


----------



## love2learn

sonaturallyme said:


> Brunch with my pochette accessories and DH who didn't wanna be in the pic. Lol. Mimosas all for me since he doesn't drink!
> View attachment 3639102



Such a handy bag!  Cute puff charm.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

love2learn said:


> I'm with Fabuleux, and as I'm hungry right now, I see your PM, but I'm focused on the beautiful burger and fries





fabuleux said:


> All I can see are these golden fries!!!



Ha, thanks ladies! The fries and the burger were both yummy!


----------



## lovebags1

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm new to the forum and have spent much too much time drooling over your handbags and matching SLGs.
> 
> I thought I'd share my new arrival.
> 
> Yesterday my DH surprised me with this. My Lady Dior came back from her journey to the handbag spa in Italy looking completely new... And I got an unexpected set of goodies from LV.
> 
> I can't get over how pretty they are. The trio in Epi leather. Coordinated accessories make my heart sing! But I can't work out how to use them... I'll have to reorganise the way I carry cards/cash/keys etc and I'm not sure whether to commit to the trio wallet system or not!
> 
> Any experience?
> 
> They're so pretty though...


I did get them and returned them. They are gorgeous but i would be totally afraid those pink pieces that attach them to the ring will just bend and break or when they are bent then they will permanently bend and flop around. Please let me know how they wear!  I am anxious to know


----------



## hypnotiq




----------



## Addicted to bags

Me and the Neo Noe heading to the mall to pick up a Monogram Eclipse Keepall 45


----------



## Fi7

Airing and admiring them at the same time.


----------



## fyn72

Purchased the first one in my city [emoji173] so comfortable!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

lovebags1 said:


> I did get them and returned them. They are gorgeous but i would be totally afraid those pink pieces that attach them to the ring will just bend and break or when they are bent then they will permanently bend and flop around. Please let me know how they wear!  I am anxious to know


I think I'm going to keep them! They're pink and 3 SLGs in EPI for the price of maybe 2. The SA told my husband they're unlikely to be part of the permanent collection, and they've been selling like hot cakes. There was only one store in London that had stock. I'll let you know how they wear. X


----------



## love2learn

fyn72 said:


> Purchased the first one in my city [emoji173] so comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639710



It looks perfect on you!!!  But, everything you model looks great too!


----------



## lVliving

Monogram Monday!


----------



## Yuki85

With my speedy in the subway and realized that color of bag and nails is matching matching [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## snibor

Yuki85 said:


> With my speedy in the subway and realized that color of bag and nails is matching matching [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3639936



Looks gorgeous!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Yuki85 said:


> With my speedy in the subway and realized that color of bag and nails is matching matching [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3639936



Love it! And love the subway [emoji7]


----------



## Peppi1975

Kimbels said:


> i got this but I am not sure if I should keep it. Thoughts  please please please


I really like it. Can you post some mod shots. It's hard to comment not seeing how it looks on you. Is there something specific that makes you doubt this bag?


----------



## Peppi1975

Kimbels said:


> The complete openness of it.  I have a neverfull (who doesn't!) but that sort of falls closed. This one is just soooo open. And stiff.  Most of my bags aren't as stiff.. so I don't know if I will like it... For $2k I want to LOVE and I am concerned it will bother me... (but I think I just need you all to tell me its great.)


Just saw your reply to my earlier question. IMO, if anything bothers you about a bag from the very beginning, don't keep it and get something you with absolutely love, especially considering the cost. I personally prefer bags that have more structure or stiffness. And since I never zip or close any of my bags openness of this one appeals to me. I personally love everything about this bag. Good luck deciding.


----------



## MsCheleG

Something I treated myself to as part of my short LV splurge. The SA said there are only 7 made so far. I love her!


----------



## MsCheleG

The Tuileries was my first ever LV. Now I'm hooked!


----------



## MsCheleG

fyn72 said:


> Purchased the first one in my city [emoji173] so comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639710


I love road purse! I have the same one and I've never chosen pink over red. But the color with the monogram is so sexy! Perfect for spring!


----------



## MsCheleG

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3635348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maiden voyage shopping trip!


Beautiful!


----------



## 305keepitlive

Brought my LE Speedy out for my friends bday dinner


----------



## snibor

305keepitlive said:


> View attachment 3640468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought my LE Speedy out for my friends bday dinner



Looking gorgeous!


----------



## MsCheleG

kristine Basco said:


> Just wanted to share  I should probably go on ban island now after getting all of these bags within 1 year


I say the more, the merrier!


----------



## fyn72

love2learn said:


> It looks perfect on you!!!  But, everything you model looks great too!



Naw! How sweet! Thank you [emoji8][emoji8] have a great day [emoji4]


----------



## Yuki85

snibor said:


> Looks gorgeous!



Thank you!!! Just funny 



kkfiregirl said:


> Love it! And love the subway [emoji7]



Thank you!!! I only love the subway if there are not many people


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Wonderful spring day here! Time to take out my 7 years old Totally DA [emoji257][emoji259][emoji256]


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Zoezampalunga said:


> Wonderful spring day here! Time to take out my 7 years old Totally DA [emoji257][emoji259][emoji256]



Forgot to attach pic ...


----------



## daikini

Neverfull MM 
Damier Ebene Illustre Posies Bag Charm


----------



## jszkat

The real colour of the Hot Pink scharf


----------



## forever.elise

Once considered letting this bag go...what was I thinking![emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3641430
> 
> Once considered letting this bag go...what was I thinking![emoji173]️



Hi Elise!  Good to see you posting SB pics again.  I like that yellow (spring?) SB cup.


----------



## Kimbels

Literally just bought this!


----------



## graciemae

Love my new ALMA PM in Monogram


----------



## PurpleLilac

Zoezampalunga said:


> Forgot to attach pic ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641066


Beautiful!  What size is this?


----------



## EZLN

My first contribution to LV thread, have just been browsing for years. 
My Cabas Rivington aging gracefully.  
	

		
			
		

		
	





Same thing with Speedy B35, they are both over 5 years old.


----------



## NYGIRL2525

Kimbels said:


> Literally just bought this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641534



What is this one called? I rarely see monogram with black.


----------



## Kimbels

It's the neo noe. But I was in the store today and there are a ton of styles with monogram and black leather.


----------



## Kendogger2002

Just doing some work at the coffee shop.  Steamer bag 35  I love this thing


----------



## shalomjude

Kendogger2002 said:


> View attachment 3642071
> 
> 
> Just doing some work at the coffee shop.  Steamer bag 35  I love this thing


Lovely piece and nice to see you here again


----------



## Zoezampalunga

PurpleLilac said:


> Beautiful!  What size is this?



It's the smaller one. [emoji4]


----------



## viewwing

jszkat said:


> The real colour of the Hot Pink scharf
> 
> View attachment 3641259


I have the exact same one and it snags like crazy but the Color is awesome!


----------



## prepster

Kendogger2002 said:


> View attachment 3642071
> 
> 
> Just doing some work at the coffee shop.  Steamer bag 35  I love this thing



Great pic!  Love seeing Lou getting used not babied.  That_, _Ladies and Gentlemen, is what vachetta is supposed to look like!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Kendogger2002 said:


> View attachment 3642071
> 
> 
> Just doing some work at the coffee shop.  Steamer bag 35  I love this thing



Looks beautiful! How old is it??


----------



## nikkisharif

Kimbels said:


> Literally just bought this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641534



This is the only color I love this bag in...Beautiful[emoji813]️



Kendogger2002 said:


> View attachment 3642071
> 
> 
> Just doing some work at the coffee shop.  Steamer bag 35  I love this thing



I'm so in love with the Steamer & the Vachetta is amazing[emoji813]️[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## kkfiregirl

prepster said:


> Great pic!  Love seeing Lou getting used not babied.  That_, _Ladies and Gentlemen, is what vachetta is supposed to look like!



I agree with you prepster. I think sometimes we forget that our bags are JUST bags. I've definitely been guilty of it!


----------



## kkfiregirl

At the doctors office! My wrist bone dislocated y'all ☹️‍


----------



## Pinksweater

kkfiregirl said:


> At the doctors office! My wrist bone dislocated y'all ☹️‍


Luv the bag. Feel better soon!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Pinksweater said:


> Luv the bag. Feel better soon!



Thank you[emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

kkfiregirl said:


> At the doctors office! My wrist bone dislocated y'all ☹️‍



So cute with the Pom!   Hope your wrist heals quickly.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Iamminda said:


> So cute with the Pom!   Hope your wrist heals quickly.



Thanks darling![emoji173]️


----------



## nikkisharif

kkfiregirl said:


> At the doctors office! My wrist bone dislocated y'all ☹️‍



Love your Favorite...Hope you heal soon[emoji5]


----------



## kkfiregirl

nikkisharif said:


> Love your Favorite...Hope you heal soon[emoji5]



Thank you, Nikki[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendogger2002

shalomjude said:


> Lovely piece and nice to see you here again





prepster said:


> Great pic!  Love seeing Lou getting used not babied.  That_, _Ladies and Gentlemen, is what vachetta is supposed to look like!





bellebellebelle19 said:


> Looks beautiful! How old is it??





nikkisharif said:


> This is the only color I love this bag in...Beautiful[emoji813]️
> 
> 
> I'm so in love with the Steamer & the Vachetta is amazing[emoji813]️[emoji7][emoji7]



It's been very long and I miss all my fellow tPF's! I forget how sweet and comforting it is to talk amongst another!   I'm not exactly sure how old this steamer is, I haven't seen cachera this brown before! Except for Angelina Jolie's Cabas Alto in her campaign.  That cachera was chocolate!  I sent an email to LV so hopefully they can let me know what year it was produced.  I did the same with my president trunk.  I think pre-1980? Some of the vintage luggage pieces only have serial numbers instead of date codes.  This one I think says 881036.   Definitely a cool work bag.  It definitely looks like it's been around the block  i hope everyone is doing well! 



And here it is at work with me, literally hanging out.
Missed this community!


----------



## Phiomega

An oldie but goodie for today... and got a real compliment from a guy who is a hardcore LVoer!


----------



## prepster

kkfiregirl said:


> At the doctors office! My wrist bone dislocated y'all ☹️‍



Oh ouch!   I'm so sorry to hear that.  I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## kkfiregirl

prepster said:


> Oh ouch!   I'm so sorry to hear that.  I hope you feel better soon!



Thank you, prepster! [emoji173]️


----------



## Twilightsparkle

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3641430
> 
> Once considered letting this bag go...what was I thinking![emoji173]️


Gorgeous pic... I just noticed that Starbucks has yellow cups now?! How pretty!


----------



## Devdev123

Took out my Walker Wallet today [emoji4][emoji170]


----------



## catsinthebag

Kendogger2002 said:


> View attachment 3642071
> 
> 
> Just doing some work at the coffee shop.  Steamer bag 35  I love this thing



What a cool bag. It looks just the way I think monogram bags should look: patina'd, broken in, used and loved!


----------



## Pmrbfay

@kkfiregirl - sorry about your wrist. Hope you heal quickly. Cute bag!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Pmrbfay said:


> @kkfiregirl - sorry about your wrist. Hope you heal quickly. Cute bag!



Thank you pmrbfay[emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## Pmrbfay

@Devdev123 - love that blue! Gorgeous!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Hanging out in the lunch room at work [emoji4]


----------



## misokute

my favorite mini bags


----------



## LuxMommy

Headed out with my LV sunnies and my Cluny . I'm dealing with some issues in my personal life, but at least I feel happy when I carry my bags.


----------



## nvie

Waiting at the dental clinic


----------



## Nathalie123

My new Neo Noe ready for her first time out.


----------



## itsmree

Phiomega said:


> An oldie but goodie for today... and got a real compliment from a guy who is a hardcore LVoer!
> View attachment 3642488


gorgeous! i have actually been browsing for a prelolved noe. what size is yours?


----------



## itsmree

LuxMommy said:


> Headed out with my LV sunnies and my Cluny . I'm dealing with some issues in my personal life, but at least I feel happy when I carry my bags.


gorgeous. i hope you come through stronger from your issues....good luck!!!! we all have them, but it is true, the way we feel about how we look on the outside can def help the way we feel on the inside!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Switched my Montaigne strap out with the original Neo Noe and love it!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

speedy b 25 DE ~


----------



## NYGIRL2525

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3643254
> 
> 
> Switched my Montaigne strap out with the original Neo Noe and love it!



Looks great! Is there a zip compartment inside?


----------



## MarLoLV

It's a spring time! Isn't she lovely?
My speedy 25 with rosé degrade heart charm!


----------



## Brendutch

At work with my Neverfull MM.  I have a love-hate relationship with this bag. Today I'm loving it!


----------



## snibor

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3643254
> 
> 
> Switched my Montaigne strap out with the original Neo Noe and love it!



I am totally not a red person but this is stunning.


----------



## LuxMommy

itsmree said:


> gorgeous. i hope you come through stronger from your issues....good luck!!!! we all have them, but it is true, the way we feel about how we look on the outside can def help the way we feel on the inside!


Thanks so much for your kind words and support! Indeed, it really helps .


----------



## Addicted to bags

Nathalie123 said:


> My new Neo Noe ready for her first time out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643240



Cute idea to twilly the strap and make it look dressier


----------



## Nathalie123

Addicted to bags said:


> Cute idea to twilly the strap and make it look dressier



Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## kristine Basco




----------



## Phiomega

Can you see Crabby the Crab peeking through Noe? I think they look cute together and the Crabby's red complement monogram well!


----------



## myangrqzmom

My flying partner (pochette w/ Kensington bowler strap)


----------



## Pmrbfay

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3643983
> 
> Can you see Crabby the Crab peeking through Noe? I think they look cute together and the Crabby's red complement monogram well!



So Cute!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

EZLN said:


> My first contribution to LV thread, have just been browsing for years.
> My Cabas Rivington aging gracefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641924
> View attachment 3641925
> 
> 
> Same thing with Speedy B35, they are both over 5 years old.
> View attachment 3641926


Beautiful bags! Looks like a cold day in NYC but what a view!


----------



## Nathalie123

Today I dressed her up with a charm


----------



## Lionfish

My beautiful Bosphore with me at work


----------



## stacygimini

Enjoyed some best cold brew coffee in town with my bff


----------



## Sandra.AT

stacygimini said:


> Enjoyed some best cold brew coffee in town with my bff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644293


i love this colour..this bag is on my wish list.. do you have any modelling shots or could you please share some if you like posting such pictures?


----------



## stacygimini

Sandra.AT said:


> i love this colour..this bag is on my wish list.. do you have any modelling shots or could you please share some if you like posting such pictures?



Yes ! Here u go!


I tried the noir as well. And it is surprisingly gorgeous! The marine rouge however was not appealing as I thought it would be though..
But I don't want a black bag yet so I went with this one. I love brighter Color on smaller items.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nathalie123 said:


> Today I dressed her up with a charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644228


Lovely!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

stacygimini said:


> Yes ! Here u go!
> View attachment 3644451
> 
> I tried the noir as well. And it is surprisingly gorgeous! The marine rouge however was not appealing as I thought it would be though..
> But I don't want a black bag yet so I went with this one. I love brighter Color on smaller items.


wooooow it looks gorgeous better as i thought. great colour not to bright and not too dark.. the perfect red ..i want iiiiit . this colour fits really well to your outfit and to many other colours.thank you for posting [emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

stacygimini said:


> Enjoyed some best cold brew coffee in town with my bff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644293



May I ask which coffee shop serves this cold brew? The bottle is nice as well. Tia! [emoji4]


----------



## 19flowers

stacygimini said:


> Yes ! Here u go!


looks great on you!


----------



## Sonmi999

In the bathroom of the physical therapy clinic.
This bag was PACKED TO THE BRIM and NO sagging at the bottom. 

I confess I absolutely hated this design when I saw it on pictures. To me, it looked flimsy and weird, as if LV hadn't finished it. However, when I saw the Noir IRL about two weeks ago... things changed, lol
I still debated wether to keep it or not, but I decided to do so and I'm very happy with my decision!


----------



## EZLN

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful bags! Looks like a cold day in NYC but what a view!



Thanks!
It was cold at that time when we visited, snowstorm and all.  I bet today is a great day to be out.[emoji4]


----------



## stacygimini

Sandra.AT said:


> wooooow it looks gorgeous better as i thought. great colour not to bright and not too dark.. the perfect red ..i want iiiiit . this colour fits really well to your outfit and to many other colours.thank you for posting [emoji2] [emoji2]



You are most welcome Hun ! I blamed my T shirt coz they were so matchy[emoji23] I think empreinte is lighter than the monogram version. Suuuper lightweight!


----------



## stacygimini

19flowers said:


> looks great on you!



Thank you dear![emoji8]


----------



## stacygimini

LVintage_LVoe said:


> May I ask which coffee shop serves this cold brew? The bottle is nice as well. Tia! [emoji4]



It was heaven...very mild no bitter no acid if Yiu like this taste. too bad am in Singapore. The place called the coffee club? Usually I just call it TCC. But you can get the bottle from a Japanese brand Hario so to have homemade cold brew Everyday. Hario is famous for handbrew material.


----------



## Yuki85

Because I don't have time to unbox my new item - my PM reverse is accompanying me [emoji111][emoji8][emoji8] happy weekend!


----------



## susiana

Casual day with sofia coppola pm in cherry...


----------



## graciemae

Bought this strap for my Alma and it's perfect!![emoji177]


----------



## sachina

graciemae said:


> View attachment 3645585
> 
> 
> Bought this strap for my Alma and it's perfect!![emoji177]



So lovely!!! great choice!


----------



## Juditharn

bagloverdiscuss said:


> View attachment 3614454
> 
> With this beauty today [emoji4]


Im in love!


----------



## Chubbs1212

Love being hands free with my PM [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my Noe to lunch today.


----------



## goldenfountain

Was out to church & shopping with these beauties. I love monogram on small leather goods!


----------



## cwool

graciemae said:


> View attachment 3645585
> 
> 
> Bought this strap for my Alma and it's perfect!![emoji177]



Is this the PM? Looks great! Alma PM in mono is on my wish list. I already have the noir strap and it's good to know they pair well together.


----------



## Kylie M

Lunch date with my good friend, both with our most recent Louis Vuitton purchases!!


----------



## graciemae

Yes it is!!  I am in love with it!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Past couple days when running some quick errands


----------



## Sonmi999

My cute Besace being bathed by the gorgeous sunlight with the sea wayyy on the back ❤


----------



## j19

Frozen yogurt + SLGs


----------



## kprince

Quickly becoming a weekend favorite!

Last weekend at the Texas State Capital



This weekend on a trip to the park


----------



## momoja

Lee said:


> Continued from: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pics-of-your-louis-vuitton-in-action.910374/
> 
> Thank you to all who share all their wonderful pics!


Going shopping with speedy


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3646957


Wow! What is they super awesome suitcase in the green!! Never seen anything so cool before [emoji16]


----------



## fabuleux

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! What is they super awesome suitcase in the green!! Never seen anything so cool before [emoji16]


Monogramouflage!


----------



## purses&perfumes

Time for my spring bag LOL


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Last night


----------



## Brbie419

Driving with my speedy 30!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Brbie419 said:


> Driving with my speedy 30!


So pretty and great charm!


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3643254
> 
> 
> Switched my Montaigne strap out with the original Neo Noe and love it!



I adore this Neonoe with red inner!! Absolutely gorgeous and sooo adorable!!
I'm waiting for mine to arrive...


----------



## HampsteadLV

LuvhandbagsLV said:


> I adore this Neonoe with red inner!! Absolutely gorgeous and sooo adorable!!
> I'm waiting for mine to arrive...



Make sure it has a stitched strap...


----------



## Klpgolden

Out for lunch with my gorgeous girl ❤️


----------



## Chubbs1212

Taking a break a little break with my NF


----------



## Kendogger2002

I need to bring this boy out more.  Wish it came with a shoulder strap! The one bag I'm not afraid of spillage!

North South Tote circa mens SS15


----------



## pennyrog

Kendogger2002 said:


> View attachment 3647976
> 
> I need to bring this boy out more.  Wish it came with a shoulder strap! The one bag I'm not afraid of spillage!
> 
> North South Tote circa mens SS15



This is gorgeous!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Kendogger2002 said:


> View attachment 3647976
> 
> I need to bring this boy out more.  Wish it came with a shoulder strap! The one bag I'm not afraid of spillage!
> 
> North South Tote circa mens SS15



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
 Now that's a beauty you don't see often! Try the new bandolier strap with it! It will match so well.


----------



## 19flowers

Kendogger2002 said:


> I need to bring this boy out more. Wish it came with a shoulder strap! The one bag I'm not afraid of spillage!
> 
> North South Tote circa mens SS15



beautiful LV!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Kendogger2002 said:


> View attachment 3647976
> 
> I need to bring this boy out more.  Wish it came with a shoulder strap! The one bag I'm not afraid of spillage!
> 
> North South Tote circa mens SS15


Wow that's seriously amazing [emoji7]


----------



## litchi

susiana said:


> Casual day with sofia coppola pm in cherry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645579
> View attachment 3645580


The SC is gorgeous in cherry! Thanks for sharing, susiana!


----------



## litchi

Kylie M said:


> View attachment 3646265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch date with my good friend, both with our most recent Louis Vuitton purchases!!


Stylish lunch dates!


----------



## litchi

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3646957


Love both your luggage! How old is your Keepall macassar, fabuleux?  Safe travels!


----------



## litchi

Kendogger2002 said:


> View attachment 3647976
> 
> I need to bring this boy out more.  Wish it came with a shoulder strap! The one bag I'm not afraid of spillage!
> 
> North South Tote circa mens SS15


Absolutely beautiful! And so is your vintage steamer.


----------



## fabuleux

litchi said:


> Love both your luggage! How old is your Keepall macassar, fabuleux?  Safe travels!


About six months old. I bought it at LV in NOLA.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Kendogger2002 said:


> View attachment 3647976
> 
> I need to bring this boy out more.  Wish it came with a shoulder strap! The one bag I'm not afraid of spillage!
> 
> North South Tote circa mens SS15



Omg I've never seen this! It's gorgeous and yeah it needs to come out more often for everyone to admire this beauty!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kendogger2002 said:


> View attachment 3647976
> 
> I need to bring this boy out more.  Wish it came with a shoulder strap! The one bag I'm not afraid of spillage!
> 
> North South Tote circa mens SS15


I want that! Some of the men's pieces are awesome.


----------



## Nathalie123

Today I take my Neo Noe out [emoji4]


----------



## jszkat

Airing my canvas bags with vachetta. I just took out the DA pieces from their winter hibernation.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## LVoe4DB

jszkat said:


> Airing my canvas bags with vachetta. I just took out the DA pieces from their winter hibernation.
> 
> View attachment 3648808


Wow, such a gorgeous view - both bags and their view [emoji7][emoji177][emoji272]


----------



## NYGIRL2525

jszkat said:


> Airing my canvas bags with vachetta. I just took out the DA pieces from their winter hibernation.
> 
> View attachment 3648808



Where is this? It's a nice view.


----------



## Kimbels

Nathalie123 said:


> Today I take my Neo Noe out [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648612


I love the added short strap for that (the one you wrapped - so pretty!). Which strap is that?


----------



## jszkat

NYGIRL2525 said:


> Where is this? It's a nice view.



This is beautiful Switzerland, German speaking part.


----------



## Kendogger2002

pennyrog said:


> This is gorgeous!





frivofrugalista said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Now that's a beauty you don't see often! Try the new bandolier strap with it! It will match so well.





19flowers said:


> beautiful LV!!





Aliluvlv said:


> Wow that's seriously amazing [emoji7]





litchi said:


> Absolutely beautiful! And so is your vintage steamer.





Chanellover2015 said:


> Omg I've never seen this! It's gorgeous and yeah it needs to come out more often for everyone to admire this beauty!





Addicted to bags said:


> I want that! Some of the men's pieces are awesome.



Thanks everyone !

I've been looking at the new bandoulières but the ones with silver hardware doesn't quite match the bag [emoji53].  I'd love It if they had a simple black/mono with silver hardware.  Sigh


----------



## Nathalie123

Kimbels said:


> I love the added short strap for that (the one you wrapped - so pretty!). Which strap is that?



Hi,
It's the short strap from my Melie bag [emoji6]


----------



## bfly

jszkat said:


> Airing my canvas bags with vachetta. I just took out the DA pieces from their winter hibernation.
> 
> View attachment 3648808


Beautiful collection with beautiful view.


----------



## bfly

graciemae said:


> View attachment 3645585
> 
> 
> Bought this strap for my Alma and it's perfect!![emoji177]


Do you think they have in DE print as well? I have the same bag but in DE and I need the strap for it.


----------



## Aliluvlv

jszkat said:


> Airing my canvas bags with vachetta. I just took out the DA pieces from their winter hibernation.
> 
> View attachment 3648808


OMG what a view! And those mountains are nice too [emoji6]


----------



## M5_Traveler

Today I picked up my Zippy wallet in multicolore which was produced again in Europe. I'm so happy my SA could get me one. 

Any tips or advice on  how to take care of it? I'm really worried of color transfer on the canvas and stains on the clothe around the zipper?! Any help would be appreciate.


----------



## Aliluvlv

M5_Traveler said:


> Today I picked up my Zippy wallet in multicolore which was produced again in Europe. I'm so happy my SA could get me one. [emoji2]
> 
> Any tips or advice on  how to take care of it? I'm really worried of color transfer on the canvas and stains on the clothe around the zipper?! Any help would be appreciate.


So beautiful! I love the interior color so much [emoji4]


----------



## snibor

M5_Traveler said:


> Today I picked up my Zippy wallet in multicolore which was produced again in Europe. I'm so happy my SA could get me one.
> 
> Any tips or advice on  how to take care of it? I'm really worried of color transfer on the canvas and stains on the clothe around the zipper?! Any help would be appreciate.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Liberty817

fyn72 said:


> A relaxing afternoon walk [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622880



Love this bag and have it Havana. Do you use it often? I find mine so heavy.


----------



## Born4thjuly

Marilyn accompanied me to LV boutique


Lovely day for a scooter ride


----------



## pbnjam




----------



## LVintage_LVoe

stacygimini said:


> It was heaven...very mild no bitter no acid if Yiu like this taste. too bad am in Singapore. The place called the coffee club? Usually I just call it TCC. But you can get the bottle from a Japanese brand Hario so to have homemade cold brew Everyday. Hario is famous for handbrew material.



Thanks stacy!  I'm not going to Singapore in the near future but DH might have a port call there. I'll tell him to visit this TCC. Is it all over Singapore like Starbucks or has only a few branches?


----------



## stacygimini

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Thanks stacy!  I'm not going to Singapore in the near future but DH might have a port call there. I'll tell him to visit this TCC. Is it all over Singapore like Starbucks or has only a few branches?



I Guess they have less stores than Starbucks? Usually they are in downtown area. Like Orchard road (where we go shopping) CBD/Raffles Place etc below are listing details for you






And just in case.you hubby does some shopping, get refund will be around 5.5% which is 7% minus handling and service charge. Bring passport for shipping and sales will give him gst refund form and receipt with a bar code. 2.Bring all of them to arpt, find the kiosks machine for cash/credit card refund.get an acknowledgement slip.
3. Bring all above to the inspection nearby the kiosk and have them checked.
4. Choose credit card refund if to check in all items. Then he is good to leave singapore without further process.
5.Need to get inspected and refund after immigration if he wants to hand carry the items purchased. 


PM me for anything you need to know about Singapore, hopefully I could help!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Born4thjuly said:


> Marilyn accompanied me to LV boutique
> View attachment 3649291
> 
> Lovely day for a scooter ride
> 
> View attachment 3649290


Love this! What's in the bag?? [emoji16]


----------



## lalbert88

Born4thjuly said:


> Marilyn accompanied me to LV boutique
> View attachment 3649291
> 
> Lovely day for a scooter ride
> 
> View attachment 3649290



You are just the cutest  Love your scooter picture and your bag is beautiful!


----------



## Born4thjuly

Aliluvlv said:


> Love this! What's in the bag?? [emoji16]





lalbert88 said:


> You are just the cutest  Love your scooter picture and your bag is beautiful!


Thnx very much for the likes !
	

		
			
		

		
	



Picked up key pouch & charm i ordered


----------



## missconvy

kprince said:


> Quickly becoming a weekend favorite!
> 
> Last weekend at the Texas State Capital
> View attachment 3646817
> 
> 
> This weekend on a trip to the park
> View attachment 3646819




Loving this! Which cross body strap is this? Thanks!


----------



## Devdev123

Working from home today


----------



## shalomnurse




----------



## UmmIbrahim

My hubby n I are officially twinning with my 4th (!!!) LV purchase this month ...

He always admired my key holder and wanted one but never would just go out and buy one so...being the good wife and being ever so happy to have any excuse to shop at LV i picked up this baby for him in damier graphite today!

Loved how you can put ur keys on it and pop a few cards in it and go...the essence of practicality!


----------



## bfly

M5_Traveler said:


> Today I picked up my Zippy wallet in multicolore which was produced again in Europe. I'm so happy my SA could get me one.
> 
> Any tips or advice on  how to take care of it? I'm really worried of color transfer on the canvas and stains on the clothe around the zipper?! Any help would be appreciate.


So pretty. I didn't know they reproduced multicolour again. Will they be available in US also? Do you know? Txs


----------



## bfly

Born4thjuly said:


> Thnx very much for the likes !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649929
> 
> Picked up key pouch & charm i ordered



That key pouch is next on my wishlist


----------



## bfly

My neverfull in action.


----------



## viewwing

jszkat said:


> Airing my canvas bags with vachetta. I just took out the DA pieces from their winter hibernation.
> 
> View attachment 3648808


So beautiful! Where is this place?


----------



## Aliluvlv

Devdev123 said:


> Working from home today
> View attachment 3650072


OMG pencil twin! [emoji16]


----------



## Devdev123

Aliluvlv said:


> OMG pencil twin! [emoji16]



Seriously?? Do you know what size of lead goes in there? I got it from some auction place haha so random


----------



## Aliluvlv

Devdev123 said:


> Seriously?? Do you know what size of lead goes in there? I got it from some auction place haha so random


Lol I think I bought it at an antique shop in Philly. No clue the official size of the lead since I haven't replaced mine yet, but found this article: 
The most common sizes of lead for vintage mechanical pencils were 1.1mm and 0.9mm. 1.1mm leads were frequently referred to as "thick" lead and the 0.9mm size was often referred to as "thin" lead.


----------



## Devdev123

Aliluvlv said:


> Lol I think I bought it at an antique shop in Philly. No clue the official size of the lead since I haven't replaced mine yet, but found this article:
> The most common sizes of lead for vintage mechanical pencils were 1.1mm and 0.9mm. 1.1mm leads were frequently referred to as "thick" lead and the 0.9mm size was often referred to as "thin" lead.



Thanks! That's awesome


----------



## Brbie419

Driving with my NF MM Rose ballerine. Love this!!


----------



## M5_Traveler

bfly said:


> So pretty. I didn't know they reproduced multicolour again. Will they be available in US also? Do you know? Txs


Sorry, I don't know.


----------



## vinbenphon1

My two favourite things... Louis and cake lol.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Brbie419 said:


> Driving with my NF MM Rose ballerine. Love this!!


Beautiful! Looks new too [emoji4]


----------



## KoalaXJ

Just got this new baby. 
Her first day out with me to get my car oil changed.
Btw the place offers all you can drink Starbucks


----------



## purses&perfumes

vinbenphon1 said:


> My two favourite things... Louis and cake lol.
> 
> View attachment 3650804


I have the matching wallet!
I love this design.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Kendogger2002 said:


> View attachment 3647976
> 
> I need to bring this boy out more.  Wish it came with a shoulder strap! The one bag I'm not afraid of spillage!
> 
> North South Tote circa mens SS15


Wow this is so nice. Never realised how nice the mens line can be!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

[emoji4]


----------



## Pursebella

My mini pochette always travelling with me...this was a few weeks ago at the beach in Sir Bani Yas Island.....


----------



## fabuleux

vinbenphon1 said:


> My two favourite things... Louis and cake lol.
> 
> View attachment 3650804


Yummy!


----------



## jszkat

viewwing said:


> So beautiful! Where is this place?



Thanks. It is in Switzerland.


----------



## kprince

Dinner with a friend and my speedy after Barre!


----------



## shalomjude

Kendogger2002 said:


> View attachment 3647976
> 
> I need to bring this boy out more.  Wish it came with a shoulder strap! The one bag I'm not afraid of spillage!
> 
> North South Tote circa mens SS15



wow amazing piece.... that season had such a great offering


----------



## MarLoLV

Enjoying this sunny day!


----------



## fettfleck

Sorry, something went wrong with my attachments. Second try.


----------



## fettfleck

I went for brunch with my best friend as today is a beautiful sunny day and I happen to have off from work.

I usually prefer my bag on the shoulder. But today I wanted to ride my longboard, so I needed my hands free which is why I took my mono strap for use as crossbody. The original strap is to long for my frame (5"2') and I kind of like the hanging mono strap when using the original black strap for shoulder carriage.
Sorry for the bad lightning at home, to was very bright in the morning making shadows.

This bag is really great. Very hasslefree and fits tons of stuff.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Brbie419 said:


> Driving with my NF MM Rose ballerine. Love this!!


my favorite combo...  your bag!


----------



## stacygimini

vinbenphon1 said:


> My two favourite things... Louis and cake lol.
> 
> View attachment 3650804



So unique! Do you have a mod shot dear? I would love to see how you pair her with your outfit.


----------



## stacygimini

fettfleck said:


> I went for brunch with my best friend as today is a beautiful sunny day and I happen to have off from work.
> 
> I usually prefer my bag on the shoulder. But today I wanted to ride my longboard, so I needed my hands free which is why I took my mono strap for use as crossbody. The original strap is to long for my frame (5"2') and I kind of like the hanging mono strap when using the original black strap for shoulder carriage.
> Sorry for the bad lightning at home, to was very bright in the morning making shadows.
> 
> This bag is really great. Very hasslefree and fits tons of stuff.
> 
> View attachment 3651841
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651842
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651843
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651846
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651847



You look so much taller than 5'2''! Is it bcoz of your high waist line? The bag looks super nice on you!


----------



## fettfleck

stacygimini said:


> You look so much taller than 5'2''! Is it bcoz of your high waist line? The bag looks super nice on you!



Haha, thanks! I wish I was taller. I guess you are right that the cut of my coat might make me look taller...


----------



## Designervintage

[emoji7][emoji173][emoji7][emoji173][emoji7]


----------



## j19

New Burberry purchase


----------



## Brbie419

A little shopping with my SLG's.


----------



## Kendogger2002

shalomjude said:


> wow amazing piece.... that season had such a great offering



I totally agree! I wanted the doctors bag originally but turns out this is more practical in daily life.


----------



## xterpsikorex

waiting while DD is having fun at grade school dance...[emoji4][emoji126][emoji445]


----------



## Kendogger2002

Ever since I can work from a desk (or in this case, a coffee shop) my bags finally get to see the Day of light.  Hope you guys aren't working to hard!   

This reminds me of Celine's trio but for a laptop! =D
Nomade Portfolio GM - Mens FW12

Happy Aloha Friday!


----------



## kristine Basco




----------



## Sandy1017

kristine Basco said:


> View attachment 3652749


Is this the GM ?


----------



## viewwing

kristine Basco said:


> View attachment 3652749


Love your nail polish! What brand and color may I ask?


----------



## kristine Basco

Sandy1017 said:


> Is this the GM ?



No it's actually the mm. It just looks big bc of the angel and my tiny hands lol


----------



## kristine Basco

viewwing said:


> Love your nail polish! What brand and color may I ask?



Thank you! It's Sally Hansen color 209


----------



## PurseOnFleek

weekend grocery shop with my PM ~


----------



## Yuki85

Using my brand new PM in empreinte noir at first time while trying the Iena in the store.







I know I am on ban island but the Iena will be the last item until Christmas [emoji87][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## kkfiregirl

xterpsikorex said:


> waiting while DD is having fun at grade school dance...[emoji4][emoji126][emoji445]
> 
> View attachment 3652405



Aww, hope she had a great time! [emoji7]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Yuki85 said:


> Using my brand new PM in empreinte noir at first time while trying the Iena in the store.
> 
> View attachment 3653259
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653260
> 
> 
> I know I am on ban island but the Iena will be the last item until Christmas [emoji87][emoji85][emoji85]



The PM looks nice on you. Your sneakers are cute too [emoji4]


----------



## Barneys




----------



## j19

Yuki85 said:


> Using my brand new PM in empreinte noir at first time while trying the Iena in the store.
> 
> View attachment 3653259
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653260
> 
> 
> I know I am on ban island but the Iena will be the last item until Christmas [emoji87][emoji85][emoji85]


Love this! Where did you get your phone case?


----------



## Yuki85

kkfiregirl said:


> The PM looks nice on you. Your sneakers are cute too [emoji4]



Many thanks!!! 



j19 said:


> Love this! Where did you get your phone case?



Aliexpress [emoji51]


----------



## TraGiv

At hair salon waiting my turn.


----------



## jszkat

Using the Speedy B25 DE for the weekend and using the Palermo for work this past week.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yuki85 said:


> Using my brand new PM in empreinte noir at first time while trying the Iena in the store.
> 
> View attachment 3653259
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653260
> 
> 
> I know I am on ban island but the Iena will be the last item until Christmas [emoji87][emoji85][emoji85]



the pm looks amazing on you[emoji2] i almost went also to the store today but decided to stay at mariahilfer just to be not tempted to buy something


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> the pm looks amazing on you[emoji2] i almost went also to the store today but decided to stay at mariahilfer just to be not tempted to buy something



Thank you [emoji7][emoji7] love the PM so much now. I did not foreseen to go there, I stayed in Donauzentrum, but then I went to meet friends. Anyway, maybe I will return the bag because it seems that I bought a reserved bag [emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## bagzaddict

Yuki85 said:


> Using my brand new PM in empreinte noir at first time while trying the Iena in the store.
> 
> View attachment 3653259
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653260
> 
> 
> I know I am on ban island but the Iena will be the last item until Christmas [emoji87][emoji85][emoji85]



What size is the Iena?


----------



## KoalaXJ

Went for a bike riding with fiancé to get some fruit : )


----------



## KoalaXJ

Yuki85 said:


> Using my brand new PM in empreinte noir at first time while trying the Iena in the store.
> 
> View attachment 3653259
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653260
> 
> 
> I know I am on ban island but the Iena will be the last item until Christmas [emoji87][emoji85][emoji85]


Don't we all say that hahaha, " this will be the last one until xxx"


----------



## KoalaXJ

MsCheleG said:


> The Tuileries was my first ever LV. Now I'm hooked!


Ughhhhhh I want the neo now in pink so bag!!!!!! I might just skip the wedding so I can get more bags lol


----------



## sunandflowers

Her first day on the job [emoji173]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Yuki85 said:


> Using my brand new PM in empreinte noir at first time while trying the Iena in the store.
> 
> View attachment 3653259
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653260
> 
> 
> I know I am on ban island but the Iena will be the last item until Christmas [emoji87][emoji85][emoji85]


The more I see the Iena the more I like it. [emoji4]  Just wish it looked as awesome in the monogram as it does in DE. Looks great on you!


----------



## love2learn

Horrible at taking selfies!!  But haven't used my epi coquelicot pochette in awhile and thoroughly enjoyed it.  Waiting on our table to be called for dinner last night.


----------



## JLP2006

At our local AHL hockey game with my Siena...


----------



## fyn72

Date night with Alma bb, off to the movies to see Logan. I'm a fan of Hugh Jackman but I didn't enjoy this movie at all


----------



## fyn72

jszkat said:


> Using the Speedy B25 DE for the weekend and using the Palermo for work this past week.
> 
> View attachment 3653571
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653573



Gorgeous dress! [emoji7] you look beautiful! And that speedy b[emoji173]


----------



## kkfiregirl

TraGiv said:


> At hair salon waiting my turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653552



Did you get the keratin?


----------



## NYGIRL2525

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3648851


Very cute bag charm! Where did you get it?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jszkat said:


> Using the Speedy B25 DE for the weekend and using the Palermo for work this past week.
> 
> View attachment 3653571
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653573


you always look amazing carrying anything. i  your bags, and the dress in the second pic, too!


----------



## Pmrbfay

My LV Favorite


----------



## Yuki85

bagzaddict said:


> What size is the Iena?



MM- almost the same size like NF MM, a little bit smaller.


----------



## Yuki85

Jessihsia said:


> Don't we all say that hahaha, " this will be the last one until xxx"



Ahahhaha that is sooo true [emoji23][emoji23] we understand each other so well 



Aliluvlv said:


> The more I see the Iena the more I like it. [emoji4]  Just wish it looked as awesome in the monogram as it does in DE. Looks great on you!



 Thank you!!! 
It is very comfy to wear!


----------



## Sandra.AT

sunandflowers said:


> Her first day on the job [emoji173]
> View attachment 3653766



this bag looks sooo beautiful .. i should have bought it too bur at that time i haven't thought i will like alma bb so much  you are so lucky you got one [emoji2]


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Kickchic said:


> All my "in action" pics are at work. I guess I have to keep working to feed my LV addiction. DG Agenda at work...
> View attachment 3384742


Love it!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

deb68nc said:


> Waiting for breakfast in downtown Asheville NC ...


I love how it goes with your dress! LV pieces are amazing because they are neutrals AND statements at the same time.


----------



## amstevens714

daikini said:


> Now the pic


Love this combination!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Zucnarf said:


> In love with Capu bb


So classy!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

I've had my Totally PM for over 6 years now and I can't believe how well it's held up! I am so close to getting the Damier Ebene now, because I can use it for work.


----------



## amstevens714

Fi7 said:


> Out in d library!


Love ❤️


----------



## amstevens714

chicnfab said:


> St Patrick's day with tivoli pm



This bag looks amazing on you!


----------



## Maggioly

My beloved speedy 25 epi and a new purchase!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Traveling home with my Pochette Metis .... one of my favorite LV's of all time. [emoji4]


----------



## amstevens714

daikini said:


> Neverfull MM
> Damier Ebene Illustre Posies Bag Charm



Cute idea!


----------



## chicnfab

amstevens714 said:


> This bag looks amazing on you!


Ohhh thank you! @amstevens714


----------



## PurpleLilac

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> I've had my Totally PM for over 6 years now and I can't believe how well it's held up! I am so close to getting the Damier Ebene now, because I can use it for work.


If you want the DE Totally, hurry! It's discontinued and sold out online. It's replacement is the iena in DE that's only sold in stores right now.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

On a boat tour throughout the city yesterday. Love the sunny spring weather!


----------



## Vamosena

Maggioly said:


> My beloved speedy 25 epi and a new purchase!



Ooo.. Are we going to be seeing a reveal?


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## TraGiv

kkfiregirl said:


> Did you get the keratin?



I didn't get it yesterday but I got it three weeks ago. I love it and my hair is growing like crazy!


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3654426


Wow! Drool...[emoji39]


----------



## frivofrugalista

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3654426



[emoji7][emoji170]


----------



## simplyhappy

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3653149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weekend grocery shop with my PM ~



Love! [emoji7] I don't know why, but this is my favorite angle to look at. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## simplyhappy

love2learn said:


> Horrible at taking selfies!!  But haven't used my epi coquelicot pochette in awhile and thoroughly enjoyed it.  Waiting on our table to be called for dinner last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653844



Wowie! The colors in this photo are so vivid and bright! I am looking hard for my next red bag and this pochette looks so beautiful! [emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## love2learn

simplyhappy said:


> Wowie! The colors in this photo are so vivid and bright! I am looking hard for my next red bag and this pochette looks so beautiful! [emoji173][emoji173]


Thank you!  It's actually more an orange/red.  There was overcast and I think it just looks a little more red in the picture.  But I really do love this color.


----------



## love2learn

Maggioly said:


> My beloved speedy 25 epi and a new purchase!


Gorgeous picture!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Driving back home with my new thinner bandolier strap that has just come out on my Empreinte PM. Strap is mono and black calfskin on the other side.


----------



## raspberrypink

Sonmi999 said:


> My cute Besace being bathed by the gorgeous sunlight with the sea wayyy on the back [emoji173]


This is such a beautiful bag and I'm so tempted to get one!
How do you like the strap? I tried one in the boutique and felt that it doesn't stay on my shoulder very well as it was rather wide. Can you please share your feedback on this bag? Thanks!


----------



## jillyfish108

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> I've had my Totally PM for over 6 years now and I can't believe how well it's held up! I am so close to getting the Damier Ebene now, because I can use it for work.



Gorgeous pict!! I just bought one preloved and can't wait to get it! So good to hear you've had yours so long and still love it!


----------



## the_baglover

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3654426


What's the name of the big bag? It's beautiful.


----------



## fabuleux

the_baglover said:


> What's the name of the big bag? It's beautiful.


Thank you @the_baglover ! 
It's called the Newport Tote. It was released last spring. I bought it over the summer and really love it. It's very practical, it fits a lot, and has a lot of nice details like the microfiber lining.


----------



## the_baglover

fabuleux said:


> Thank you @the_baglover !
> It's called the Newport Tote. It was released last spring. I bought it over the summer and really love it. It's very practical, it fits a lot, and has a lot of nice details like the microfiber lining.


Thank you for replying! I need a practical LV bag and this might fit the bill. I will have to go take a look at the boutique soon.


----------



## atelierforward

LuxMommy said:


> Headed out with my LV sunnies and my Cluny . I'm dealing with some issues in my personal life, but at least I feel happy when I carry my bags.


The cluny looks lovely on you!


----------



## momof3boyz

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3654426


This tote is honestly just gorgeous !


----------



## LuxMommy

atelierforward said:


> The cluny looks lovely on you!


Thanks so much, very kind of you to say so!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

rosalie and cles @ the office
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...


----------



## Sonmi999

raspberrypink said:


> This is such a beautiful bag and I'm so tempted to get one!
> How do you like the strap? I tried one in the boutique and felt that it doesn't stay on my shoulder very well as it was rather wide. Can you please share your feedback on this bag? Thanks!


Thank you! 
I love this bag! Both the long and the short strap are very comfortable. The long strap doesn't stay so well over my shoulder if the bag is not being used crossbody, but it doesn't fall off too frequently either. I'm fine with it. As a crossbody, it's super comfortable and carefree. The short strap is also very comfortable and stays put very well. Many bags tend to slide off of my shoulder, but this one is fine. I truly recommend this bag, it's so versatile!


----------



## KoalaXJ

Oh Mondays! Bag is a mess, can't wait for the Samorga organizer !


----------



## Mischka7211

Out to dinner with Ms. Melie [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Jordyaddict

My alma soaking up the sun in a garden Pub during the Easter break
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 . Can't believe I've had her nearly 2 years now!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

stacygimini said:


> I Guess they have less stores than Starbucks? Usually they are in downtown area. Like Orchard road (where we go shopping) CBD/Raffles Place etc below are listing details for you
> View attachment 3649703
> View attachment 3649704
> View attachment 3649706
> View attachment 3649707
> 
> 
> And just in case.you hubby does some shopping, get refund will be around 5.5% which is 7% minus handling and service charge. Bring passport for shipping and sales will give him gst refund form and receipt with a bar code. 2.Bring all of them to arpt, find the kiosks machine for cash/credit card refund.get an acknowledgement slip.
> 3. Bring all above to the inspection nearby the kiosk and have them checked.
> 4. Choose credit card refund if to check in all items. Then he is good to leave singapore without further process.
> 5.Need to get inspected and refund after immigration if he wants to hand carry the items purchased.
> 
> 
> PM me for anything you need to know about Singapore, hopefully I could help!



Thank you so much stacy! This is really a big help. I have visited/toured Singapore once (3D 2N stay) then now I only get to go there to cross Malaysia. No fun huh! I'll make sure hubby gets to go to one of these locations. We were in Orchard Road before so he's familiar with the place [emoji4] Again, thanks so much for all the tips! [emoji8]


----------



## Sandy1017

Jessihsia said:


> Oh Mondays! Bag is a mess, can't wait for the Samorga organizer !


I need this shirt!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jordyaddict said:


> My alma soaking up the sun in a garden Pub during the Easter break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can't believe I've had her nearly 2 years now!


a gorgeous color for Easter/Spring, too!


----------



## kkfiregirl

TraGiv said:


> I didn't get it yesterday but I got it three weeks ago. I love it and my hair is growing like crazy!



Great! I love it too, my hair is curly [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Mischka7211 said:


> View attachment 3655390
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with Ms. Melie [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


So beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## kkfiregirl

At the nail salon.


----------



## simplyhappy

Jordyaddict said:


> My alma soaking up the sun in a garden Pub during the Easter break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can't believe I've had her nearly 2 years now!



Wish I was there! How are you getting along with this color? Assuming it's RB or Magnolia. I saw an Alma BB in RB is available again online and I'm soooo tempted. [emoji166]


----------



## fabuleux

Jordyaddict said:


> My alma soaking up the sun in a garden Pub during the Easter break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can't believe I've had her nearly 2 years now!


Such a beauty!!!


----------



## fabuleux

kkfiregirl said:


> At the nail salon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655546


OMG - this color is just getting more gorgeous every time I see it!!


----------



## 4purse

My Tuileries Pochette out running errands with me on this lovely sunny day


----------



## kkfiregirl

fabuleux said:


> OMG - this color is just getting more gorgeous every time I see it!!



Thank you! It was perfect for the sunny day in NYC today[emoji4]


----------



## Ehyatt

LuxMommy said:


> Headed out with my LV sunnies and my Cluny . I'm dealing with some issues in my personal life, but at least I feel happy when I carry my bags.



Is that the BB or MM size?  I'm having the hardest time deciding which size. I think I might do BB for cross-body option


----------



## snibor

kkfiregirl said:


> At the nail salon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655546



Is this blueberry?  It's so pretty!


----------



## kkfiregirl

snibor said:


> Is this blueberry?  It's so pretty!



Yes it is! Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## love2learn

ccbaggirl89 said:


> rosalie and cles @ the office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute little Roalie in the new sunset interior color and snap?


----------



## love2learn

kkfiregirl said:


> At the nail salon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655546


Gorgeous blueberry epi Alma BB!!  I need to use my blueberry epi zippy wallet more.  It's just such a vibrant beautiful blue!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

love2learn said:


> Gorgeous blueberry epi Alma BB!!  I need to use my blueberry epi zippy wallet more.  It's just such a vibrant beautiful blue!!



Thank you! & if you're not going to use that wallet, send it to me! [emoji4]


----------



## love2learn

kkfiregirl said:


> Thank you! & if you're not going to use that wallet, send it to me! [emoji4]


 Hahaha.....I love it, but I need to switch them out more.  After seeing your beauty I'm reminded of my beauty


----------



## LuxMommy

Ehyatt said:


> Is that the BB or MM size?  I'm having the hardest time deciding which size. I think I might do BB for cross-body option


Hi there! This is the MM, it is super versatile but the BB is a great bag for cross-body with a more casual yet sophisticated vibe. Depends on what you need and carry, I needed a work bag and the MM fits all I need without being too big to be carried for a dinner out. The BB is great for errands etc. Both are great options!


----------



## LadyLorraineV

[emoji7]


----------



## LadyLorraineV

[emoji173]️


----------



## xoxsarah14xox

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3654426



Beautiful!


----------



## raspberrypink

Sonmi999 said:


> Thank you!
> I love this bag! Both the long and the short strap are very comfortable. The long strap doesn't stay so well over my shoulder if the bag is not being used crossbody, but it doesn't fall off too frequently either. I'm fine with it. As a crossbody, it's super comfortable and carefree. The short strap is also very comfortable and stays put very well. Many bags tend to slide off of my shoulder, but this one is fine. I truly recommend this bag, it's so versatile!


Thank you for sharing that ! I should go down to the boutique and give it another try.....it looks so beautiful on pictures! [emoji173]


----------



## vinbenphon1

Enjoying our beautiful Autumn weather at Perth Casino, Western Australia.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Jessihsia said:


> Oh Mondays! Bag is a mess, can't wait for the Samorga organizer !


Lol love your shirt


Jordyaddict said:


> My alma soaking up the sun in a garden Pub during the Easter break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can't believe I've had her nearly 2 years now!


Beautiful pink bag. Pink LV bags are really starting to grow on me lately


----------



## fabuleux

xoxsarah14xox said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Maggioly

love2learn said:


> Gorgeous picture!!


Thank you!


----------



## LouisV76




----------



## stacygimini

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Thank you so much stacy! This is really a big help. I have visited/toured Singapore once (3D 2N stay) then now I only get to go there to cross Malaysia. No fun huh! I'll make sure hubby gets to go to one of these locations. We were in Orchard Road before so he's familiar with the place [emoji4] Again, thanks so much for all the tips! [emoji8]



Glad I can help![emoji51]the other day me and my bff went to louis vuitton boutique in Orchard road, a guy from San Francisco asked us opinion on the babylone for his Wife, and he told us he always bought bags on business trip for the Wife. Such a nice hubby haha! I wish your hubby will get you some surprises too!


----------



## Lisa_S

Ready for some shopping on a rainy spring day!


----------



## Sonmi999

Lisa_S said:


> Ready for some shopping on a rainy spring day!


This bag is super gorgeous!!


----------



## Lisa_S

Sonmi999 said:


> This bag is super gorgeous!!



Thanks! I love the lilac colour for spring!


----------



## Yuki85

Lisa_S said:


> Ready for some shopping on a rainy spring day!


Your bag is beautiful!!!


----------



## Jordyaddict

simplyhappy said:


> Wish I was there! How are you getting along with this color? Assuming it's RB or Magnolia. I saw an Alma BB in RB is available again online and I'm soooo tempted. [emoji166]



Hi , I have no issues at all with this rose ballerine alma bb. I have it in a zippy coin purse as well. I've found all my epi pieces hold up really well and this colour is no different. You don't have to worry about colour transfer and I've never got a mark on it in the nearly two years of having it. I love this colour and I'm so glad I brought it. If your thinking of getting , I would say got for it. ​


----------



## simplyhappy

Jordyaddict said:


> Hi , I have no issues at all with this rose ballerine alma bb. I have it in a zippy coin purse as well. I've found all my epi pieces hold up really well and this colour is no different. You don't have to worry about colour transfer and I've never got a mark on it in the nearly two years of having it. I love this colour and I'm so glad I brought it. If your thinking of getting , I would say got for it. ​



Thanks so much for this response! I'm glad to know the Epi has been wearing well. I really like how some of the colors work so well in Epi leather, and pink is beautiful and soft!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

late night random food cravings


----------



## Kmora

kkfiregirl said:


> At the nail salon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655546


We are twins with this bag! The Alma BB in Blueberry is just so gorgeous!  I use it as a spring and summer bag, so brought it out yesterday


----------



## Aliluvlv

kkfiregirl said:


> At the nail salon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655546


Wow! Such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! Such a gorgeous bag!



Thank you! [emoji7]


----------



## Butterflyweed

Some of my favorite bags!


----------



## Iamminda

Butterflyweed said:


> Some of my favorite bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656779


Oh my goodness, what a cute pic.  Especially love those Kusamas


----------



## Butterflyweed

Iamminda said:


> Oh my goodness, what a cute pic.  Especially love those Kusamas



thanks!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Heading out earlier today for errands and work .... my go-to rainy day bag, Bloomsbury PM[emoji173]


----------



## MsCheleG

Maggioly said:


> My beloved speedy 25 epi and a new purchase!


I love the Speedy 25 in Black. It's so special! Classic!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Butterflyweed said:


> Some of my favorite bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656779


It's a bag tree! love it, lol


----------



## Butterflyweed

Addicted to bags said:


> It's a bag tree! love it, lol



Thanks!


----------



## charlie_c

Butterflyweed said:


> Some of my favorite bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656779



This is an awesome shot! It's like a LV Xmas tree


----------



## iamleiya

Using my Monogram cluny bb earlier during an errand ❤️


----------



## Mischka7211

My Melie at work. I love her versatility!


----------



## lalbert88

On my way to work on my Birthday


----------



## Butterflyweed

charlie_c said:


> This is an awesome shot! It's like a LV Xmas tree



thanks!


----------



## taniherd

Empriente cles chilin with Chloe Marcie


----------



## kkfiregirl

My nanny has great style! This is her bag in the basket of our stroller.


----------



## Pinksweater

lalbert88 said:


> On my way to work on my Birthday
> View attachment 3657477


Happy birthday!


----------



## Ehyatt

iamleiya said:


> Using my Monogram cluny bb earlier during an errand [emoji173]️



How are you liking her versatility? Do you wear her cross-body? I'm up in the air between her and a pochette metis


----------



## lalbert88

Pinksweater said:


> Happy birthday!



Thank you so much


----------



## iamleiya

Ehyatt said:


> How are you liking her versatility? Do you wear her cross-body? I'm up in the air between her and a pochette metis


I love her! I mostly wear it crossbody on casual days because its more comfortable for me that way considering my height (5'2). Some taller women tend to find using it crossbody uncomfy. I haven't really used her for an occasion yet since I think the monogram is a little too loud to wear formally, in my opinion.
The strap is a hit and miss for me sometimes because of the color so my outfit has to go with it if you know what I mean..but overall a surprisingly good bag!


----------



## fabuleux

Sunshine! 
My Pochette Jour GM is extra full today!


----------



## LV_4ever

Out looking for flowers to plant [emoji295]️


----------



## Aliluvlv

lalbert88 said:


> On my way to work on my Birthday [emoji813][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3657477


Beautiful bag and tag! Happy Birthday! [emoji1] [emoji322]


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3657825
> 
> Sunshine!
> My Pochette Jour GM is extra full today!


Love this! I can see the shimmer from the sun on the canvas, beautiful!


----------



## Aliluvlv

LV_4ever said:


> Out looking for flowers to plant [emoji295]️
> View attachment 3657920


What a happy picture [emoji4] [emoji258]


----------



## kkfiregirl

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3657825
> 
> Sunshine!
> My Pochette Jour GM is extra full today!



Your crotch photo will live on forever in tpf archives. [emoji14]


----------



## xterpsikorex

still with ms. mono eva this weekend. on the way home picking up more plants...[emoji4]


----------



## zyzyx9

My Alma PM is getting warm next to the fire today hahah


----------



## 4pinklady9

zyzyx9 said:


> My Alma PM is getting warm next to the fire today hahah


Love the scarf and charm. So pretty and perfect for spring.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Out for a quick sandwich between storms here [emoji4] Switched out straps have made a big difference in this Retiro for me.


----------



## mak1203

taniherd said:


> Empriente cles chilin with Chloe Marcie


Thanks for the pic!  I have a Chloe in navy as well and was wondering how the marine rouge compared. Very helpful!


----------



## rendodan110

My LV Damier ebene 35 Bandouliere getting ready to go home with me! ❤️


----------



## fabuleux

kkfiregirl said:


> Your crotch photo will live on forever in tpf archives. [emoji14]


lol


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

rendodan110 said:


> My LV Damien ebene  35 Bandouliere getting ready to go home with me! ❤️


Congrats!! I bought 2 of the speedy b 35, ebene and Mono. You are going to LOVE how versatile and weather proof DE is. The speedy bandoliers was one of the best ideas LV ever had. Simply add a strap to a classic.  Enjoy "her"!


----------



## rendodan110

My new damier ebene speedy 35 Bandouliere in my hotel in Las Vegas! Wearing her pretty purple rabbit hair letter D puff!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

LV_4ever said:


> Out looking for flowers to plant [emoji295]️
> View attachment 3657920


Lookin good!! Your color combo is so pretty. Off topic, Yardwork... I can't believe it's that time again. Weeds are already taking over and I'm starting to believe our Tru-green man is just spraying water with food coloring. The hubs thinks I'm crazy. It's a conspiracy...............


----------



## rendodan110

My speedy bandolier visiting Santa Monica Beach with her new luggage tag ❤️


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

rendodan110 said:


> My new damier ebene speedy 35 Bandouliere in my hotel in Las Vegas! Wearing her pretty purple rabbit hair letter D puff!


Your puffball is so pretty!! I bought both of mine in Vegas in early March while on vacay and took a day trip to LA, i used to live in San Diego and just had to get across statelines to Cali one more time. Have a wonderful time!! I know I did LOL!!


----------



## khooslein

It's empreinte to work today...


----------



## rendodan110

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Congrats!! I bought 2 of the speedy b 35, ebene and Mono. You are going to LOVE how versatile and weather proof DE is. The speedy bandoliers was one of the best ideas LV ever had. Simply add a strap to a classic.  Enjoy "her"!


Thank you!!! I'm loving her so far! My neverfull needed a break


----------



## Coffee911

Jordyaddict said:


> My alma soaking up the sun in a garden Pub during the Easter break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can't believe I've had her nearly 2 years now!



Beautiful! May I ask which size this is?


----------



## iLuvBeauty

rendodan110 said:


> My LV Damier ebene 35 Bandouliere getting ready to go home with me! [emoji173]️



Nice purchase! I just got the 30 B in DE


----------



## Ehyatt

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3658069
> 
> 
> Out for a quick sandwich between storms here [emoji4] Switched out straps have made a big difference in this Retiro for me.



Do you ever wear in cross body with original strap?


----------



## Addicted to bags

kkfiregirl said:


> Your crotch photo will live on forever in tpf archives. [emoji14]


Exactly what I was thinking kkfiregirl, lol!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Coffee911 said:


> Beautiful! May I ask which size this is?



Hi , it's the bb size .


----------



## lalbert88

rendodan110 said:


> My new damier ebene speedy 35 Bandouliere in my hotel in Las Vegas! Wearing her pretty purple rabbit hair letter D puff!



Love the Heat stamp on the strap. What a great idea


----------



## Mischka7211

rendodan110 said:


> My LV Damier ebene 35 Bandouliere getting ready to go home with me! [emoji173]️



Congrats! Is this the Encore? The carpet looks familiar [emoji4] Looove that hotel!


----------



## itsmree

LV_4ever said:


> Out looking for flowers to plant [emoji295]️
> View attachment 3657920


your patina is coming along so pretty on that bag. how old (young) is it?


----------



## Miamisammi

View attachment 3658705

	

		
			
		

		
	
 It's a pochette metis kind of morning☕️


----------



## j19

lalbert88 said:


> On my way to work on my Birthday
> View attachment 3657477


Love the luggage tag!


----------



## j19

Maggioly said:


> My beloved speedy 25 epi and a new purchase!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Nathalie123

My new speedy Azur all dressed up to go! [emoji5]


----------



## LV_4ever

itsmree said:


> your patina is coming along so pretty on that bag. how old (young) is it?



Thank you! It is 4 years old [emoji1]


----------



## manda331

Took my Turenne PM out today! We closed on our very first new Home today! Construction begins Monday, we can't  wait! [emoji4][emoji537]
We went to a nice lunch at Chama Gaucha Steakhouse to celebrate! So good there and the service is always exceptional! Have a good day everyone! [emoji6]


----------



## LVorDie

Having a moment of extreme gratitude.  Just unpacked for a quick (and much needed) solo getaway to NYC, and I had to take a moment to appreciate all my designer stuff that I just packed earlier without a thought.  When I was in my 20's I dreamed of having nice things like this.  In my 40's I am enjoying the rewards of many years of hard work.  For me, there is no feeling like the feeling of having nice things and knowing I worked hard for every single bit of it. [emoji162][emoji175][emoji120] So much gratitude for my beautiful bags, luggage and SLG's and VERY grateful for the judgement free forum where people like us can share this. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
xoxo #LVorDie


----------



## Addicted to bags

manda331 said:


> Took my Turenne PM out today! We closed on our very first new Home today! Construction begins Monday, we can't  wait! [emoji4][emoji537]
> We went to a nice lunch at Chama Gaucha Steakhouse to celebrate! So good there and the service is always exceptional! Have a good day everyone! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658996
> View attachment 3659006


Congrats!!


----------



## fabuleux

LVorDie said:


> Having a moment of extreme gratitude.  Just unpacked for a quick (and much needed) solo getaway to NYC, and I had to take a moment to appreciate all my designer stuff that I just packed earlier without a thought.  When I was in my 20's I dreamed of having nice things like this.  In my 40's I am enjoying the rewards of many years of hard work.  For me, there is no feeling like the feeling of having nice things and knowing I worked hard for every single bit of it. [emoji162][emoji175][emoji120] So much gratitude for my beautiful bags, luggage and SLG's and VERY grateful for the judgement free forum where people like us can share this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo #LVorDie


Beautiful items! Enjoy your trip! What a great opportunity to relax! Go see a show!

But please, let's not equate hard work with being able to afford designer items: a lot of people work very hard all their lives and will never be able to purchase any of this.


----------



## Aoifs

LVorDie said:


> Having a moment of extreme gratitude.  Just unpacked for a quick (and much needed) solo getaway to NYC, and I had to take a moment to appreciate all my designer stuff that I just packed earlier without a thought.  When I was in my 20's I dreamed of having nice things like this.  In my 40's I am enjoying the rewards of many years of hard work.  For me, there is no feeling like the feeling of having nice things and knowing I worked hard for every single bit of it. [emoji162][emoji175][emoji120] So much gratitude for my beautiful bags, luggage and SLG's and VERY grateful for the judgement free forum where people like us can share this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo #LVorDie


Love this. Enjoy!!


----------



## itsmree

LVorDie said:


> Having a moment of extreme gratitude.  Just unpacked for a quick (and much needed) solo getaway to NYC, and I had to take a moment to appreciate all my designer stuff that I just packed earlier without a thought.  When I was in my 20's I dreamed of having nice things like this.  In my 40's I am enjoying the rewards of many years of hard work.  For me, there is no feeling like the feeling of having nice things and knowing I worked hard for every single bit of it. [emoji162][emoji175][emoji120] So much gratitude for my beautiful bags, luggage and SLG's and VERY grateful for the judgement free forum where people like us can share this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo #LVorDie


what a great picture. congrats on  your your hard work and the fruits of your labor. my collection is minuscule compared to yours, but i feel the same way. i have come a long way from the 7th grader with one pair of pants 

and i do agree with fableux (as almost always)... my mom was a waitress her whole life, worked her as$ off and could never afford luxury items... success takes a lot more then work, but i think you also know that already!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

LVorDie said:


> Having a moment of extreme gratitude.  Just unpacked for a quick (and much needed) solo getaway to NYC, and I had to take a moment to appreciate all my designer stuff that I just packed earlier without a thought.  When I was in my 20's I dreamed of having nice things like this.  In my 40's I am enjoying the rewards of many years of hard work.  For me, there is no feeling like the feeling of having nice things and knowing I worked hard for every single bit of it. [emoji162][emoji175][emoji120] So much gratitude for my beautiful bags, luggage and SLG's and VERY grateful for the judgement free forum where people like us can share this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo #LVorDie



I cannot believe you are in your forties! [emoji54] enjoy your trip, will you be doing any LV shopping?


----------



## LV_4ever

No school tomorrow [emoji1] at Top Golf with the family.


----------



## LVorDie

itsmree said:


> what a great picture. congrats on  your your hard work and the fruits of your labor. my collection is minuscule compared to yours, but i feel the same way. i have come a long way from the 7th grader with one pair of pants
> 
> and i do agree with fableux (as almost always)... my mom was a waitress her whole life, worked her as$ off and could never afford luxury items... success takes a lot more then work, but i think you also know that already!!




Thank you for the thoughtful feedback! As always, I only speak about my experience (And was careful to be specific about that -see pic- because I predicted the "hard work" comments.) Everything I said, word for word is true; "I" am enjoying the results of "my" own hard work.  

I waitressed for over 20 years (most times had 2-3 jobs) and I have the utmost respect for your mom... it's an honorable, but difficult job. 

I was also a 7th grader with uncool, 2nd hand clothes and on "free lunch" program at school... Look at us all now, talking luxury bags online! It is amazing how things can change. Whether it's hard work, luck, God or whatever... there's just so much to be thankful for[emoji253].
 I appreciate your comments and sharing about your mom. Cheers to you both.[emoji257]


----------



## LVorDie

kkfiregirl said:


> I cannot believe you are in your forties! [emoji54] enjoy your trip, will you be doing any LV shopping?



That is so kind, thank you!  I work around a lot of 20 year olds and geesh, I am totally reminded on the daily that I am fourty-something years old!  I made a joke recently about "Three's Company" and they had zero idea what I was talking about of course.  Lol!

I am falling hard for the Eclipse items, so maybe I'll get another SLG or maybe shoes!?  Depends on how brave I feel, lol! 

I was hoping to go to the Soho LV on Saturday and get my Horizon luggage tag (It's square, not arch shaped! So cool!) stamped with the Gold NYC skyline, but the word is, they stopped doing it last month... the 5th Ave store is supposedly going to have a ILoveNYC stamp coming soon.  I read it on the heat stamp club thread.  I am so bummed!


----------



## kkfiregirl

LVorDie said:


> That is so kind, thank you!  I work around a lot of 20 year olds and geesh, I am totally reminded on the daily that I am fourty-something years old!  I made a joke recently about "Three's Company" and they had zero idea what I was talking about of course.  Lol!
> 
> I am falling hard for the Eclipse items, so maybe I'll get another SLG or maybe shoes!?  Depends on how brave I feel, lol!
> 
> I was hoping to go to the Soho LV on Saturday and get my Horizon luggage tag (It's square, not arch shaped! So cool!) stamped with the Gold NYC skyline, but the word is, they stopped doing it last month... the 5th Ave store is supposedly going to have a ILoveNYC stamp coming soon.  I read it on the heat stamp club thread.  I am so bummed!



Seriously! You are really pretty. 

I'll be at the soho store on Saturday too deciding between the Montaigne mm, cluny mm & speedy b 25 (all in leather). Oh and they found the only Eva clutch in monogram left for mw. If you see a woman with a blond toddler trying on bags, it's me - so say hello! 

Enjoy the city [emoji173]️


----------



## LVorDie

kkfiregirl said:


> Seriously! You are really pretty.
> 
> I'll be at the soho store on Saturday too deciding between the Montaigne mm, cluny mm & speedy b 25 (all in leather). Oh and they found the only Eva clutch in monogram left for mw. If you see a woman with a blond toddler trying on bags, it's me - so say hello!
> 
> Enjoy the city [emoji173]️



Omgosh, love it!  I will totally be looking out for you!  You know what I look like and I'll probably be over there looking at the Pochette Metis Infrarouge (for the billionth time LoloLololol! #Gluttonforpunishment)


----------



## kkfiregirl

LVorDie said:


> Omgosh, love it!  I will totally be looking out for you!  You know what I look like and I'll probably be over there looking at the Pochette Metis Infrarouge (for the billionth time LoloLololol! #Gluttonforpunishment)



Lol! Okay, hope to see you there [emoji4]


----------



## Coffee911

Jordyaddict said:


> Hi , it's the bb size .



Thank you! It's gorgeous! It's on my wishlist [emoji4]


----------



## itsmree

LVorDie said:


> Thank you for the thoughtful feedback! As always, I only speak about my experience (And was careful to be specific about that -see pic- because I predicted the "hard work" comments.) Everything I said, word for word is true; "I" am enjoying the results of "my" own hard work.
> 
> I waitressed for over 20 years (most times had 2-3 jobs) and I have the utmost respect for your mom... it's an honorable, but difficult job.
> 
> I was also a 7th grader with uncool, 2nd hand clothes and on "free lunch" program at school... Look at us all now, talking luxury bags online! It is amazing how things can change. Whether it's hard work, luck, God or whatever... there's just so much to be thankful for[emoji253].
> I appreciate your comments and sharing about your mom. Cheers to you both.[emoji257]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659219



oh.... ba geesh - i was totally just agreeing with a side comment someone else made about hard work doesn't = luxury hand bags.  i purposely put it in a totally different paragraph. no shade / judging AT ALL. totally just a comment. sorry.  why was i singled out LOL?


----------



## manda331

Addicted to bags said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you so much! [emoji4]


----------



## rendodan110

lalbert88 said:


> Love the Heat stamp on the strap. What a great idea



Thank you, I love how it turned out!


----------



## rendodan110

Mischka7211 said:


> Congrats! Is this the Encore? The carpet looks familiar [emoji4] Looove that hotel!



It's at the Bellagio [emoji173]️


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Ehyatt said:


> Do you ever wear in cross body with original strap?



No but only because I don't personally like wearing bags crossbody. The original strap is definitely long enough for it. [emoji4]


----------



## Yuki85

Still with my workhorse [emoji206][emoji206] 
Jut love this guy so much that i use it even at rainy days, I don't care about the water drops anymore [emoji847][emoji847][emoji39][emoji39]




Had a funny conversation today in the lift: 
A lady: ohhh that's a cute bag charm!!
Me: ohh what? Ah my charm, hehe.
Lady: now, I know what is your weakness. 
Me: yeah, macarons are very nice. But just too sweet. 
Lady: but if they would all have the size like your charm then we would just sit there and eat one after one! Happy Friday. 
Me: you too...


----------



## neppii

LVorDie said:


> Having a moment of extreme gratitude.  Just unpacked for a quick (and much needed) solo getaway to NYC, and I had to take a moment to appreciate all my designer stuff that I just packed earlier without a thought.  When I was in my 20's I dreamed of having nice things like this.  In my 40's I am enjoying the rewards of many years of hard work.  For me, there is no feeling like the feeling of having nice things and knowing I worked hard for every single bit of it. [emoji162][emoji175][emoji120] So much gratitude for my beautiful bags, luggage and SLG's and VERY grateful for the judgement free forum where people like us can share this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo #LVorDie




Wow


----------



## MarLoLV

manda331 said:


> Took my Turenne PM out today! We closed on our very first new Home today! Construction begins Monday, we can't  wait! [emoji4][emoji537]
> We went to a nice lunch at Chama Gaucha Steakhouse to celebrate! So good there and the service is always exceptional! Have a good day everyone! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658996
> View attachment 3659006


Congratulation! And this bag is gorgeous


----------



## fabuleux

One of my two Tanger totes from the 2005 SS men's runway. I love them to pieces even if they are not particularly sought after items. Picture title: "Beautiful bag on ugly door."


----------



## Ehyatt

LVorDie said:


> Having a moment of extreme gratitude.  Just unpacked for a quick (and much needed) solo getaway to NYC, and I had to take a moment to appreciate all my designer stuff that I just packed earlier without a thought.  When I was in my 20's I dreamed of having nice things like this.  In my 40's I am enjoying the rewards of many years of hard work.  For me, there is no feeling like the feeling of having nice things and knowing I worked hard for every single bit of it. [emoji162][emoji175][emoji120] So much gratitude for my beautiful bags, luggage and SLG's and VERY grateful for the judgement free forum where people like us can share this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo #LVorDie



How do you like the messenger bag? Functional?


----------



## kina.strickland

Love my Speedy 35!!!


----------



## LVorDie

fabuleux said:


> One of my two Tanger totes from the 2005 SS men's runway. I love them to pieces even if they are not particularly sought after items. Picture title: "Beautiful bag on ugly door."
> View attachment 3659881



I've never seen this before, it's outstanding! What an awesome tote. Would love some closer pics [emoji361]


----------



## j19

Yesterday's dinner and bag of the day


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

My only BB bag out with me on a sunshiny day [emoji295]️[emoji4]


----------



## daikini

amstevens714 said:


> Cute idea!


Thank you


----------



## daikini

amstevens714 said:


> Love this combination!


Thank you, this shawl goes so well with fusian


----------



## littleblackbag

fabuleux said:


> Beautiful items! Enjoy your trip! What a great opportunity to relax! Go see a show!
> 
> But please, let's not equate hard work with being able to afford designer items: a lot of people work very hard all their lives and will never be able to purchase any of this.


So true! Those of us that can afford to spoil ourselves are truly fortunate.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yuki85 said:


> Still with my workhorse [emoji206][emoji206]
> Jut love this guy so much that i use it even at rainy days, I don't care about the water drops anymore [emoji847][emoji847][emoji39][emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3659520
> 
> 
> Had a funny conversation today in the lift:
> A lady: ohhh that's a cute bag charm!!
> Me: ohh what? Ah my charm, hehe.
> Lady: now, I know what is your weakness.
> Me: yeah, macarons are very nice. But just too sweet.
> Lady: but if they would all have the size like your charm then we would just sit there and eat one after one! Happy Friday.
> Me: you too...



just out of curiosity : how many waterspots did you got as it rained heavily today?


----------



## Redenkeew

Fur (#AnimalLover) & Malle & Men's SS17 Black Ice Derby Shoes


----------



## LVorDie

Ehyatt said:


> How do you like the messenger bag? Functional?



It has been my favorite bag ever! I use it daily... totally functional; I'm obsessed.
It's discontinued, so the next best thing would prob be the new District  Messenger. [emoji162][emoji177]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

zyzyx9 said:


> My Alma PM is getting warm next to the fire today hahah


Love how you dressed her up!


rendodan110 said:


> My new damier ebene speedy 35 Bandouliere in my hotel in Las Vegas! Wearing her pretty purple rabbit hair letter D puff!


Congrats on your new speedyB !


LVorDie said:


> Having a moment of extreme gratitude.  Just unpacked for a quick (and much needed) solo getaway to NYC, and I had to take a moment to appreciate all my designer stuff that I just packed earlier without a thought.  When I was in my 20's I dreamed of having nice things like this.  In my 40's I am enjoying the rewards of many years of hard work.  For me, there is no feeling like the feeling of having nice things and knowing I worked hard for every single bit of it. [emoji162][emoji175][emoji120] So much gratitude for my beautiful bags, luggage and SLG's and VERY grateful for the judgement free forum where people like us can share this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo #LVorDie


Couldnt agree More[emoji106] [emoji173]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

the ever so versatile speedyB25 to go run errands and then go to dinner


----------



## Pursenalfaves

Mono Milla Clutch with me while I Tea[emoji478] and dessert [emoji526]it up [emoji846]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Redenkeew said:


> Fur (#AnimalLover) & Malle & Men's SS17 Black Ice Derby Shoes



You look fab!


----------



## MarLoLV

Coffee time!


----------



## MJDaisy

Using my brand new mon monogram speedy today [emoji177]


----------



## AnnaB1515

j19 said:


> Yesterday's dinner and bag of the day
> View attachment 3659934


Tacos look good too


----------



## AnnaB1515

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3660997
> 
> 
> Using my brand new mon monogram speedy today [emoji177]


That is a beautiful speedy!


----------



## Aliluvlv

LVorDie said:


> Having a moment of extreme gratitude.  When I was in my 20's I dreamed of having nice things like this.  In my 40's I am enjoying the rewards of many years of hard work.  For me, there is no feeling like the feeling of having nice things and knowing I worked hard for every single bit of it. [emoji162][emoji175][emoji120]
> 
> +1 Feel the same exactly! [emoji2]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Thank God for Nordstrom restrooms! Eva and I on the go today, been very busy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Consigning half my closet...


Planning future purchases...


	

		
			
		

		
	
. Love the weekends! Hope everyone is enjoying theirs! [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank God for Nordstrom restrooms! Eva and I on the go today, been very busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661230
> 
> Consigning half my closet...
> View attachment 3661233
> 
> Planning future purchases...
> View attachment 3661235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Love the weekends! Hope everyone is enjoying theirs! [emoji4]


Your sunnies kinda match your Eva . Good job on cleaning your closet (gosh, everyone is "konmari-ing" their closet--I need to do that).  Yeah for future purchases!


----------



## Born4thjuly

Enjoying my PM and breathtaking Cherry blossom trees  Happy Weekend


----------



## vintagelv18

My DA Favorite out for the first time! Date night at the wine bar [emoji4]


----------



## zyzyx9

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love how you dressed her up!
> 
> Congrats on your new speedyB !
> 
> Couldnt agree More[emoji106] [emoji173]


Thank tou lovely !!!


----------



## Fierymo

Something old,  something new. At a charity event with my vintage bordeaux 2 way clutch dressed up with a new gold chain strap.


----------



## Pmrbfay

On our way to pick up dinner after visiting grand baby in the hospital (he's under the blue lights for a few days).


----------



## Addicted to bags

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank God for Nordstrom restrooms! Eva and I on the go today, been very busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661230
> 
> Consigning half my closet...
> View attachment 3661233
> 
> Planning future purchases...
> View attachment 3661235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Love the weekends! Hope everyone is enjoying theirs! [emoji4]


Looks like your doing some damage to your credit cards, lol. Have a great weekend too..


----------



## Addicted to bags

Born4thjuly said:


> View attachment 3661328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying my PM and breathtaking Cherry blossom trees  Happy Weekend
> View attachment 3661329


Good to hear you are enjoying your new PM Born4thjuly!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

My PM waiting while I get a haircut and color


----------



## Aliluvlv

Born4thjuly said:


> View attachment 3661328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying my PM and breathtaking Cherry blossom trees  Happy Weekend
> View attachment 3661329


Wow! So gorgeous [emoji1]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Your sunnies kinda match your Eva . Good job on cleaning your closet (gosh, everyone is "konmari-ing" their closet--I need to do that).  Yeah for future purchases!


Lol, they kinda do don't they? Didn't notice that until this pic. Yeah for future purchases is so right! [emoji1]  Not sure how long I can last before pulling the trigger. Happy weekend L! 


Addicted to bags said:


> Looks like your doing some damage to your credit cards, lol. Have a great weekend too..


Lol well I figure if I can make some money consigning bags that will go to new happy owners than I'll feel less guilty about the next LV purchase. I'm loving my Speedy B DE and Eva in mono but I can't stop thinking about the Mono Neverfull in pivoine as the next purchase. Would be great if I can wait till my bday in October but in reality I'll probably want to treat myself after the next 6 weeks of being viciously busy at work (commencement planner here). [emoji6]


----------



## okstephanie

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3660072
> 
> 
> My only BB bag out with me on a sunshiny day [emoji295]️[emoji4]



wow! what a beautiful bag


----------



## unhly_msqurade

MarLoLV said:


> Coffee time!


Your bag has the perfect shape! What organizer/shaper do you use?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Fierymo said:


> Something old,  something new. At a charity event with my vintage bordeaux 2 way clutch dressed up with a new gold chain strap.
> View attachment 3661420


i  this, it looks great with the chain


----------



## pennyrog

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3660997
> 
> 
> Using my brand new mon monogram speedy today [emoji177]


I love this color combination!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3661434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PM waiting while I get a haircut and color


Oops, put this on the wrong thread, lol.... No driving going on here


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> just out of curiosity : how many waterspots did you got as it rained heavily today?



Many many! Even though my way to the next stop is just 3-5 min away. But it is not the first time that i wear my mono at a rainy day! I can take a picture if you want.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yuki85 said:


> Many many! Even though my way to the next stop is just 3-5 min away. But it is not the first time that i wear my mono at a rainy day! I can take a picture if you want.



yes please take a picture i'm curious to see how the bag will look after it get caught in the rain


----------



## Born4thjuly

Addicted to bags said:


> Good to hear you are enjoying your new PM Born4thjuly!!


Thnx!


Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3661434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PM waiting while I get a haircut and color


What a beauty combi of the strap!
I wish i can afford it right now
Happy sunday


----------



## j19

Shopping and bag of the day from a few days ago


----------



## ViCharm

Waiting room pic [emoji56]


----------



## musiclover

My Eva and LV Confidential bracelet enjoying the sounds of Spring.


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> yes please take a picture i'm curious to see how the bag will look after it get caught in the rain



Since I am not using my speedy today I have a picture of my NF but it looks the same as my speedy ☂️ I don't baby these two!! Just wanna enjoy using them as they are my workhorse.


----------



## karen747

Haiving a drink in South Philly in a sunny day


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

karen747 said:


> Haiving a drink in South Philly in a sunny day


This bag is just stunning!!


----------



## cait_rose

karen747 said:


> Haiving a drink in South Philly in a sunny day



Yessss another Philly girl! Love it!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> My Eva and LV Confidential bracelet enjoying the sounds of Spring.


I like both bracelets


----------



## Born4thjuly

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! So gorgeous [emoji1]


Thnx


----------



## kkfiregirl

At the playground today


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> I like both bracelets



Thank you, I!  The Swarovski bracelet I found in my Christmas stocking from Santa. I think it adds a little sparkle to my LV bracelet which I bought on a weekend jaunt to San Francisco. That was my first (hopefully of many) visit to the Union Square store.


----------



## Iamminda

kkfiregirl said:


> At the playground today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662454


Blueberry -- so pretty!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

kkfiregirl said:


> At the playground today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662454



One of my favourite LV blues[emoji170]


----------



## kkfiregirl

frivofrugalista said:


> One of my favourite LV blues[emoji170]



You have great taste[emoji6]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Iamminda said:


> Blueberry -- so pretty!!



Thank you!


----------



## LVorDie

karen747 said:


> Haiving a drink in South Philly in a sunny day



This is stunning!!!!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

cait_rose said:


> Yessss another Philly girl! Love it!


Make that three!


----------



## chicnfab

kkfiregirl said:


> At the nail salon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655546


Stunning color!


----------



## chicnfab

LVorDie said:


> Having a moment of extreme gratitude.  Just unpacked for a quick (and much needed) solo getaway to NYC, and I had to take a moment to appreciate all my designer stuff that I just packed earlier without a thought.  When I was in my 20's I dreamed of having nice things like this.  In my 40's I am enjoying the rewards of many years of hard work.  For me, there is no feeling like the feeling of having nice things and knowing I worked hard for every single bit of it. [emoji162][emoji175][emoji120] So much gratitude for my beautiful bags, luggage and SLG's and VERY grateful for the judgement free forum where people like us can share this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo #LVorDie


Very well said @LVorDie


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yuki85 said:


> Since I am not using my speedy today I have a picture of my NF but it looks the same as my speedy ☂️ I don't baby these two!! Just wanna enjoy using them as they are my workhorse.
> 
> View attachment 3662310


thank you .. I hope I will be also so calm someday and wear my mono bags when it´s raining I would definitely enjoy wearing it when I don´t have to worry anymore about the rain... I´m just afraid of the first raindrops or when it´s happening in the first 1-2 year .. as soon as i have a darker patina i hope i can wear it in the rain without freaking out


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

karen747 said:


> Haiving a drink in South Philly in a sunny day


May I ask, how are you liking it? Is this a limited edition bag? The smooth leather is holding me back but everytime I see it...i just "sign"..


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> thank you .. I hope I will be also so calm someday and wear my mono bags when it´s raining I would definitely enjoy wearing it when I don´t have to worry anymore about the rain... I´m just afraid of the first raindrops or when it´s happening in the first 1-2 year .. as soon as i have a darker patina i hope i can wear it in the rain without freaking out


Actually, I did freaking out when I got my first raindrops I even tried to clean it with a white cloth. But then I realized that I wanna use my bags then I should not be scared. Now, I just see them as beauty marks


----------



## Mischka7211

Yuki85 said:


> Actually, I did freaking out when I got my first raindrops I even tried to clean it with a white cloth. But then I realized that I wanna use my bags then I should not be scared. Now, I just see them as beauty marks



I had the same feelings with my first raindrops. My husband always says that the little marks tell the story of the bag and he thinks imperfect bags look more interesting than pristine bags. I'm somewhere in the middle [emoji6] Enjoy your bag...that's why we have them!


----------



## Mischka7211

Enjoyjng a little cognac at the KLM Crown Lounge in Amsterdam with my Melie [emoji255][emoji1179] Picked up a Hermes scarf ring as well!


----------



## viewwing

Sandra.AT said:


> thank you .. I hope I will be also so calm someday and wear my mono bags when it´s raining I would definitely enjoy wearing it when I don´t have to worry anymore about the rain... I´m just afraid of the first raindrops or when it´s happening in the first 1-2 year .. as soon as i have a darker patina i hope i can wear it in the rain without freaking out


As the vachetta gets darker, the rain spots disappears anyway. That's my experience so I don't make such a fuss anymore. Hope u enjoy your bag!


----------



## kkfiregirl

chicnfab said:


> Stunning color!



Thank you!


----------



## Fierymo

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i [emoji813] this, it looks great with the chain


Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Tropezienne

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3661434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PM waiting while I get a haircut and color



I love the strap you've put on! I do the same with my Métis Reverse and even on my Artsy noir empreinte. My bandoulière strap is almost the same except it's not adjustable. I must look for this adjustable style!


----------



## Tropezienne

LVorDie said:


> Having a moment of extreme gratitude.  Just unpacked for a quick (and much needed) solo getaway to NYC, and I had to take a moment to appreciate all my designer stuff that I just packed earlier without a thought.  When I was in my 20's I dreamed of having nice things like this.  In my 40's I am enjoying the rewards of many years of hard work.  For me, there is no feeling like the feeling of having nice things and knowing I worked hard for every single bit of it. [emoji162][emoji175][emoji120] So much gratitude for my beautiful bags, luggage and SLG's and VERY grateful for the judgement free forum where people like us can share this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo #LVorDie



More power to you! Enjoy and I think whilst we all have our views and opinions, no judgement here! What a beautiful collection!


----------



## Emes

Attending a baby shower! Some judgmental relatives around so I wasn't trying to show off the LV plastic logo on the front lol


----------



## Aliluvlv

karen747 said:


> Haiving a drink in South Philly in a sunny day


Gorgeous bag! Looks like fun, I haven't been there in years, even though it's not very far from my Sister's place in town. [emoji4]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Cluny getting ready for work


----------



## Luvnlife

Emes said:


> Attending a baby shower! Some judgmental relatives around so I wasn't trying to show off the LV plastic logo on the front lol
> View attachment 3662770



I love your shoes. They are beautiful. Are they Prada?


----------



## Yuki85

Having dinner with my NF Chain (straps with rain drops ☂️[emoji23])


----------



## snibor

In all the years I had this, I have never used the small strap it came with!


----------



## Jordyaddict

My DE cles joint me at the gym


----------



## louloulou89

My petit noe resting after a day at work with me! Love this bag.


----------



## rendodan110

Me and my new Speedy B enjoying Venice Beach ❤️ She has her own shawl to keep her safe and clean


----------



## fabuleux

louloulou89 said:


> View attachment 3663003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My petit noe resting after a day at work with me! Love this bag.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Aliluvlv

louloulou89 said:


> View attachment 3663003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My petit noe resting after a day at work with me! Love this bag.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Born4thjuly said:


> Thnx!
> 
> What a beauty combi of the strap!
> I wish i can afford it right now
> Happy sunday


Thank you Born4July! I'm on ban island after all my extravengances in Feb And March


----------



## Born4thjuly

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you Born4July! I'm on ban island after all my extravengances in Feb And March


How many did you bought?
I would love to see a pic of it all,
if you don't mind


----------



## kkfiregirl

Emes said:


> Attending a baby shower! Some judgmental relatives around so I wasn't trying to show off the LV plastic logo on the front lol
> View attachment 3662770



I know what you mean! I do the same [emoji4]


----------



## Emes

kkfiregirl said:


> Cluny getting ready for work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662859



Never thought to style my cluny in this fashion!!![emoji33] what a modern twist, absolutely love it!!!!


----------



## Emes

Luvnlife said:


> I love your shoes. They are beautiful. Are they Prada?



Too kind thank you!  Sorry to disappoint but they're merely Steve Madden, lol!!


----------



## Sonmi999

My baby beside me at work today  I love this red interior so much!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Born4thjuly said:


> How many did you bought?
> I would love to see a pic of it all,
> if you don't mind


I'm going on a trip to see my parents this Wednesday and come back next week but I'll try to remember to take pic for you, especially if you remind me.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Emes said:


> Never thought to style my cluny in this fashion!!![emoji33] what a modern twist, absolutely love it!!!!



Yes, it's a cool feature! You can make more papers fit in it that way[emoji4]


----------



## candypoo

Work work work work...


----------



## LV_4ever

Easter basket shopping at Target


----------



## Sonmi999

candypoo said:


> View attachment 3664001
> 
> Work work work work...


LOL loved this! And beautiful bag and outfit!


----------



## fabuleux

candypoo said:


> View attachment 3664001
> 
> Work work work work...


Haha perfect picture!!


----------



## Sonmi999

Happily wearing my new Tahiti bandeau at work


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sonmi999 said:


> Happily wearing my new Tahiti bandeau at work



You look so darling!


----------



## Rani

candypoo said:


> View attachment 3664001
> 
> Work work work work...


Love the Montaigne bb!
You wear her so well!


----------



## kina.strickland

Me & Speedy 35 getting a Pedi [emoji847]


----------



## Sonmi999

kkfiregirl said:


> You look so darling!


Thank you, doll! ❤


----------



## NeLVoe

Taking my MC Pochette for the first time to a house warming a few weeks ago.


----------



## Iamminda

Sonmi999 said:


> Happily wearing my new Tahiti bandeau at work



You always look so darn cute .   The bandeau looks great on you.


----------



## LuxMommy

WHAT??? OMG, I had NO idea you could do this to this bag!!!!! Gives it a whole new dimension!!!! Hmm, must see if mine can do this, too, but carefully.... Do you just fold the sides in and out as you choose, does the leather stay ok?


kkfiregirl said:


> Cluny getting ready for work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662859


----------



## kkfiregirl

LuxMommy said:


> WHAT??? OMG, I had NO idea you could do this to this bag!!!!! Gives it a whole new dimension!!!! Hmm, must see if mine can do this, too, but carefully.... Do you just fold the sides in and out as you choose, does the leather stay ok?



I discovered it while playing with the bag. Do you have the cluny in the MM size? There should be two snaps on each side, just unsnap them and pull the sides out. Put your items in the bag, and then close it. Let me know if it works! 

Yes, the leather stays fine and doesn't look weird at all [emoji4]


----------



## Born4thjuly

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm going on a trip to see my parents this Wednesday and come back next week but I'll try to remember to take pic for you, especially if you remind me.


Have A Nice Trip 
No pressure from me,
I will wait patiently...


----------



## Mizzcc41

louloulou89 said:


> View attachment 3663003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My petit noe resting after a day at work with me! Love this bag.



I just ordered this bag! [emoji7] I can't wait to get it!


----------



## rosewang924

jszkat said:


> I was in the Zurich shop today. I am lusting over the Speedy B30 in Monogram or Mon Monogram. However, I am not a handheld person, and can not decide whether the size 30 is too big on me. I am 1.6m (5'3). Plus I have a Palermo. I put the Samorga organizer inside as well. This size would be good for travel.
> 
> I asked if they have PM in Canvas. There is waiting list of 60 people....
> 
> View attachment 3636736
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636739



I think the size is perfect for you, I am about your height and bought the size 30, the 25 looks cute but the opening was just too small.  I am looking for a good organizer, may I ask where you bought the organizer and in what size?  Thank you.


----------



## okstephanie

NeLVoe said:


> Taking my MC Pochette for the first time to a house warming a few weeks ago.



So chic!


----------



## Sonmi999

Iamminda said:


> You always look so darn cute .   The bandeau looks great on you.


Thank you so much, dear ❤


----------



## Addicted to bags

Born4thjuly said:


> Have A Nice Trip
> No pressure from me,
> I will wait patiently...


Thanks B4thJ.


----------



## jszkat

rosewang924 said:


> I think the size is perfect for you, I am about your height and bought the size 30, the 25 looks cute but the opening was just too small.  I am looking for a good organizer, may I ask where you bought the organizer and in what size?  Thank you.



Hi Rosewang, I have the Samorga organizers for Speedy 30 which I use in my Neverfull MMs and Retiro NM. This is the model: LV-S30-1. I have the organizer in Pink for my NF with pivoine interior, red for my NF DE with red interior and indian pink for my Retiro.


----------



## LuxMommy

kkfiregirl said:


> I discovered it while playing with the bag. Do you have the cluny in the MM size? There should be two snaps on each side, just unsnap them and pull the sides out. Put your items in the bag, and then close it. Let me know if it works!
> 
> Yes, the leather stays fine and doesn't look weird at all [emoji4]


Yes, mine is also the MM size. So cool, thanks for the tip, I tried it and it looks very different, so fun to have some variety to how I carry this bag!


----------



## Maggioly

Flowres for my birthday


----------



## luvspurses

Maggioly said:


> Flowres for my birthday


beautiful flowers and bb! happy birthday!


----------



## Sonmi999

Maggioly said:


> Flowres for my birthday


Gorgeous flowers and awesome bag! Happy birthday!


----------



## PurseAddict728

Maggioly said:


> Flowres for my birthday


Happy Birthday! Beautiful flowers and Alma! My bday is on Sunday!


----------



## bruzlv

Using her for the 1st time. Waiting in drs office. I'm in lvoe!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## Pickle123

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3665672


What a gorgeous piece.


----------



## fabuleux

Pickle123 said:


> What a gorgeous piece.


Thanks!


----------



## LVorDie

My new bag charm on my Eclipse Messenger (current fav daily bag) today! #LVorDie [emoji162][emoji177]


----------



## MillerRocks

Taking her out to breath.  
Pristine Tivoli GM
Love the zipper pull and that my straps have not curled out.
On a side note I just noticed the difference in the older dust bags vs todays quality! They were so much softer back then. I can polish the hardware without scratching it.


----------



## Trudysmom

MillerRocks said:


> Taking her out to breath.
> Pristine Tivoli GM
> Love the zipper pull and that my straps have not curled out.
> On a side note I just noticed the difference in the older dust bags vs todays quality! They were so much softer back then. I can polish the hardware without scratching it.
> View attachment 3665778
> View attachment 3665779
> View attachment 3665780


TIvoli is a beautiful bag. I have a Tivoli pm. I agree, the zipper pull is so pretty.


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVorDie said:


> My new bag charm on my Eclipse Messenger (current fav daily bag) today! #LVorDie [emoji162][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665745
> View attachment 3665744


Love the charm! Did you buy it or borrow it off another beauty?


----------



## Addicted to bags

In Oregon today and using the Eclipse Mono 45 B for the first time. Got rained on, a surprise in Oregon eh? Came thru like a champ.


----------



## PamK

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3665847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Oregon today and using the Eclipse Mono 45 B for the first time. Got rained on, a surprise in Oregon eh? Came thru like a champ.



That is one gorgeous bag!! [emoji4]


----------



## Addicted to bags

PamK said:


> That is one gorgeous bag!! [emoji4]


Thank you. I really like how understated he/she? looks and the darker hardware. Am thinking of picking up another piece in this collection.


----------



## MillerRocks

Trudysmom said:


> TIvoli is a beautiful bag. I have a Tivoli pm. I agree, the zipper pull is so pretty.


Yes its feels heavy and like its dipped in gold and not gold color. Thanks @Trudysmom


----------



## Pickle123

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3665847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Oregon today and using the Eclipse Mono 45 B for the first time. Got rained on, a surprise in Oregon eh? Came thru like a champ.


OMG, BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## PamK

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you. I really like how understated he/she? looks and the darker hardware. Am thinking of picking up another piece in this collection.



Totally agree! The Eclipse mono is just stunning, and a nice change from the brown canvases. I recently looked at the Tote Explorer that I'm still mulling over...


----------



## Addicted to bags

PamK said:


> Totally agree! The Eclipse mono is just stunning, and a nice change from the brown canvases. I recently looked at the Tote Explorer that I'm still mulling over...


The Tote Explorer looks perfect for work or play.  I'm looking at the District PM or the Messenger PM as a cross body handbag. (Sorry don't know why it's linking to a store. Have no idea how I did that and is seems I can't undo the hyperlink)


----------



## viewwing

MillerRocks said:


> Taking her out to breath.
> Pristine Tivoli GM
> Love the zipper pull and that my straps have not curled out.
> On a side note I just noticed the difference in the older dust bags vs todays quality! They were so much softer back then. I can polish the hardware without scratching it.
> View attachment 3665778
> View attachment 3665779
> View attachment 3665780


Love the patina!


----------



## PamK

Addicted to bags said:


> The Tote Explorer looks perfect for work or play.  I'm looking at the District PM or the Messenger PM as a cross body handbag. (Sorry don't know why it's linking to a store. Have no idea how I did that and is seems I can't undo the hyperlink)



They are all beautiful! The Tote Explorer has a great leather shoulder strap, but I'm not sure it's long enough for cross body wear. 
Please do a reveal if you get your companion piece! [emoji1]


----------



## Maggioly

luvspurses said:


> beautiful flowers and bb! happy birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## Maggioly

Sonmi999 said:


> Gorgeous flowers and awesome bag! Happy birthday!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## fyn72

My favorite place to sit when I get home before I go inside.. the peace and tranquility [emoji18] speedy b 25 today


----------



## kkfiregirl

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3665847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Oregon today and using the Eclipse Mono 45 B for the first time. Got rained on, a surprise in Oregon eh? Came thru like a champ.



It's gorgeous! Makes me swoon [emoji4]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Getting surgery on my wrist y'all.


----------



## Nathalie123

Little miss speedy ready to go [emoji4]


----------



## NeLVoe

okstephanie said:


> So chic!


Oh thank you!


----------



## Sonmi999

kkfiregirl said:


> Getting surgery on my wrist y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666264


I'm wishing you the very best! You have a pretty companion with you ❤


----------



## fabuleux

kkfiregirl said:


> Getting surgery on my wrist y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666264


I love the Cluny! Such a chic LV Bag!


----------



## MJDaisy

Using my DA neverfull today [emoji177]


----------



## LVorDie

kkfiregirl said:


> Getting surgery on my wrist y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666264



Best wishes on a speedy recovery! (No pun intended 
Hope all goes perfectly and you are back to carrying your beautiful bags in no time [emoji254][emoji162]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

candypoo said:


> View attachment 3664001
> 
> Work work work work...


Stunning pic! And LOL to Rhianna lyrics


Sonmi999 said:


> Happily wearing my new Tahiti bandeau at work[emoji2]


This looks uber cool im always too afraid to style a bandeau in my hair but i love how you wear it. I love the tahitiennes line i want to get the toiletry pouch


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Maggioly said:


> Flowres for my birthday


Happy birthday![emoji322] 


bruzlv said:


> Using her for the 1st time. Waiting in drs office. I'm in lvoe!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3665384


Im in lvoe too! Its beautiful


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sonmi999 said:


> I'm wishing you the very best! You have a pretty companion with you [emoji173]



Thank you! [emoji4]



fabuleux said:


> I love the Cluny! Such a chic LV Bag!



I love it too! I was choosing between this and the lockme ii - cluny won!



LVorDie said:


> Best wishes on a speedy recovery! (No pun intended
> Hope all goes perfectly and you are back to carrying your beautiful bags in no time [emoji254][emoji162]



Ha - speedy! I hope so too, I have to downsize to my eva clutch for the next week or so.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

At the sports bar last night with my SO and some friends, watching the UEFA Champions League. She got wet in the rain


----------



## Iamminda

kkfiregirl said:


> Getting surgery on my wrist y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666264


Good luck -- here's to your wrist healing quickly and back to normal real soon.  I like your Cluny a lot.


----------



## Iamminda

Nathalie123 said:


> Little miss speedy ready to go [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666269


This looks so beautiful and fresh and new!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Iamminda said:


> Good luck -- here's to your wrist healing quickly and back to normal real soon.  I like your Cluny a lot.



Thank you, Iamminda - you are kind[emoji4]


----------



## Sonmi999

PurseOnFleek said:


> Stunning pic! And LOL to Rhianna lyrics
> 
> This looks uber cool im always too afraid to style a bandeau in my hair but i love how you wear it. I love the tahitiennes line i want to get the toiletry pouch


Thanks, doll! I hope you get your TP


----------



## Aliluvlv

kkfiregirl said:


> Getting surgery on my wrist y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666264


Beautiful bag! So sorry to hear about your wrist and wishing you speedy recovery! [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Nathalie123 said:


> Little miss speedy ready to go [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666269


Gorgeous!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful bag! So sorry to hear about your wrist and wishing you speedy recovery! [emoji4]



Thank you, Ali!


----------



## Addicted to bags

kkfiregirl said:


> Getting surgery on my wrist y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666264


Best wishes with the surgery. I broke my dominant side wrist a few years back, what a bother it was as I discovered my left side is useless for doing much, lol... hope your surgery is not on your dominant side!!
ps. Love your "little" black bag!!


----------



## Selenalynn

Coffee and LV two of my favorite things! [emoji5]


----------



## AnnaSteurer

moroning coffee with my og  LV is always a good start to the day


----------



## Yuki85

Using this beauty today. Then more I use it then more I love it and I am sure I will get a GM in mono soon.


----------



## jszkat

Easter weekend getaway in Budapest with with DH and of course with LV companions: Palermo PM and Pallas Clutch.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Selenalynn said:


> Coffee and LV two of my favorite things! [emoji5]
> View attachment 3666999


Ooohhhh Panera! My fav!


----------



## historygal

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3658069
> 
> 
> Out for a quick sandwich between storms here [emoji4] Switched out straps have made a big difference in this Retiro for me.



Nice.  I might have to give the new NM Retiro another look.  I wasn't really feeling the long, thin strap either.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Addicted to bags said:


> Best wishes with the surgery. I broke my dominant side wrist a few years back, what a bother it was as I discovered my left side is useless for doing much, lol... hope your surgery is not on your dominant side!!
> ps. Love your "little" black bag!!



Thank you so much!! Thankfully it was my left wrist, but I still feel pretty useless not being able to use both hands. 

[emoji4]


----------



## tmorgan

Still love my red vernis. Probably dont need TWO, but how many of us have more than one monogram? LOL


----------



## MarLoLV

jszkat said:


> Easter weekend getaway in Budapest with with DH and of course with LV companions: Palermo PM and Pallas Clutch.
> 
> View attachment 3667147
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667146


Enjoy your stay and happy Easter!


----------



## Fierymo

All ready and set for the Easter weekend.


----------



## YunaMH

jszkat said:


> Easter weekend getaway in Budapest with with DH and of course with LV companions: Palermo PM and Pallas Clutch.
> 
> View attachment 3667147
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667146


Beautiful view and bags  Happy Easter!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

tmorgan said:


> Still love my red vernis. Probably dont need TWO, but how many of us have more than one monogram? LOL



I love the one in the back!! What's it called? [emoji4]


----------



## M5_Traveler

Quick drive out to get groceries with victorine...


----------



## MillerRocks

At the pool with the kiddies!
FAV MM with a short shoulder mono strap keeping me company, and brand new mini pochette


----------



## maraya

This is my second designer bag. I bought Speedy 30 a month ago and the box of Pandora was opened )) I just bought this beauty today, while I was on a vacation in Rome  I absolutely adore this tiny, stunning bag! It is so elegant and carefree at the same time!


----------



## jszkat

MarLoLV said:


> Enjoy your stay and happy Easter!



Thanks very much. Happy Easter to you and all dear LV lovers here.


----------



## luvlux64

Travelling to Asia


----------



## rosewang924

jszkat said:


> Hi Rosewang, I have the Samorga organizers for Speedy 30 which I use in my Neverfull MMs and Retiro NM. This is the model: LV-S30-1. I have the organizer in Pink for my NF with pivoine interior, red for my NF DE with red interior and indian pink for my Retiro.



Thank you.


----------



## tmorgan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I love the one in the back!! What's it called? [emoji4]


It's called summit drive.  I rarely use that one because I use the one in front so much!  The color is pomme d'amour and is the perfect color red!


----------



## fyn72

maraya said:


> This is my second designer bag. I bought Speedy 30 a month ago and the box of Pandora was opened )) I just bought this beauty today, while I was on a vacation in Rome  I absolutely adore this tiny, stunning bag! It is so elegant and carefree at the same time!



Looks great on you! [emoji7]


----------



## sarahrae1983

[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Sibelle

Yesterday at my mom´s


----------



## stacygimini

Went to the science center with family


----------



## EZLN

I brought Sienna to church. [emoji6]


----------



## LVoe4DB

maraya said:


> This is my second designer bag. I bought Speedy 30 a month ago and the box of Pandora was opened )) I just bought this beauty today, while I was on a vacation in Rome  I absolutely adore this tiny, stunning bag! It is so elegant and carefree at the same time!


Stunning, it suits you perfectly [emoji7][emoji177] Congrats and enjoy! And you (as all of us) have to face it: LV is truely addictive! Once bitten by the LV bug and you can't stop [emoji8]


----------



## TiffanyBlue23

Speedy out to dinner


----------



## tmorgan

Sibelle said:


> Yesterday at my mom´s
> 
> View attachment 3668252


I love red on the monogram!


----------



## zyzyx9

Alma bb time  my mordore love


----------



## zyzyx9

Pic


----------



## litchi

zyzyx9 said:


> Pic


Ooh! I missed seeing one of these! Your Mordore Alma BB is so cute!


----------



## litchi

Nice to see a lot of Speedys here lately! My favourite Speedy and I are out for coffee..


----------



## MarLoLV

zyzyx9 said:


> Pic


What an elegant bag! Beautiful color!


----------



## litchi

kkfiregirl said:


> Getting surgery on my wrist y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666264


Get well soon, *kkfiregirl*!  Your Cluny is beautiful.


----------



## kkfiregirl

litchi said:


> Get well soon, *kkfiregirl*!  Your Cluny is beautiful.



Thank you so much, Iitchi! [emoji4]


----------



## kprince

Gun range with DH and pochette this morning!


----------



## LuckyBitch

MillerRocks said:


> At the pool with the kiddies!
> FAV MM with a short shoulder mono strap keeping me company, and brand new mini pochette
> 
> View attachment 3667659


The MM looks great with the short shoulder mono strap. Is it buyable or is it from one of your other bags? I love the idea of a thicker strap for the MM


----------



## Iamminda

zyzyx9 said:


> Pic


This is such a stunning color in vernis (I have only seen it in other style/leather like the mahina I think).


----------



## Brbie419

Driving along with my Melie.


----------



## Designervintage

Taking miss speedy to the party [emoji7][emoji322]


----------



## fabuleux

Clarence Macassar


----------



## love2learn

Sibelle said:


> Yesterday at my mom´s
> 
> View attachment 3668252


Love your Neo Noe in cerise!


----------



## love2learn

stacygimini said:


> Went to the science center with family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668256


Love your emp PM!!  Looks like it fits you well.


----------



## love2learn

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3668995
> 
> Clarence Macassar


Love this piece, but why on earth would you lay this beauty on the sidewalk, driveway or whatever form of cement this is ?  However, I'm sure you laid it down gently


----------



## love2learn

Brbie419 said:


> Driving along with my Melie.


Such a beauty!!


----------



## fabuleux

love2learn said:


> Love this piece, but why on earth would you lay this beauty on the sidewalk, driveway or whatever form of cement this is ?  However, I'm sure you laid it down gently


Haha it's just resting on a little ciment wall.


----------



## bh4me

Running errands today with my vernis key holder and tahitienne beauties


----------



## litchi

bh4me said:


> Running errands today with my vernis key holder and tahitienne beauties
> 
> View attachment 3669174


Adorable set, *bh4me*! I like the smaller pink print on the slgs better than the larger print on the bags.

Thank you, dear LV family, for your _Likes_ for my Speedy!


----------



## StaciVuitton

Dad and I at the hotel bar...Same taste in designers and whiskey.


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3668995
> 
> Clarence Macassar


LoVe your collection!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

StaciVuitton said:


> Dad and I at the hotel bar...Same taste in designers and whiskey. [emoji3]


I love this! [emoji1] What kind of whiskey?


----------



## tmorgan

Watercolor speedy


----------



## fabuleux

Aliluvlv said:


> LoVe your collection!!


Thank you! 
The Clarence was selected as a practical bag. It was not love at first sight. Yet I use it quite often because it is so well designed. Now, it has become one of my favorite bags!


----------



## tmorgan

tmorgan said:


> Watercolor speedy


Pics not posting,sorry


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> Thank you!
> The Clarence was selected as a practical bag. It was not love at first sight. Yet I use it quite often because it is so well designed. Now, it has become one of my favorite bags!


I think it's beautiful! Love seeing how different mono looks with black and silver details.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Louis Vuitton trio yesterday at the museum cafe.


----------



## Twiddzie

I took "her" out for brunch today....it's her first day out of the dust bag since I got her on April 7 !


----------



## Pinksweater

My weekend bag


----------



## Kimbels

Twiddzie said:


> I took "her" out for brunch today....it's her first day out of the dust bag since I got her on April 7 !
> View attachment 3669581


Is that the 30 or 35?


----------



## Twiddzie

Kimbels said:


> Is that the 30 or 35?



30


----------



## LVorDie

Taking a quick ride with my Nanogram cuff bracelet. My Indian rose Vernis cles is making a cameo in the bank, lol! #LVorDie


----------



## kkfiregirl

Neverfull MM getting a ride on my son's stroller


----------



## allyloupuppy

My 19 year old Pont neuf, isn't it so pretty ?!
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji7]


----------



## LVorDie

allyloupuppy said:


> My 19 year old Pont neuf, isn't it so pretty ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669794
> View attachment 3669795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7]



It's not pretty... it's GORGEOUS!  Look at that stunning blue Epi! Cheers to 19 more awesome years


----------



## allyloupuppy

LVorDie said:


> It's not pretty... it's GORGEOUS!  Look at that stunning blue Epi! Cheers to 19 more awesome years


Thanks, I'm just in love with it [emoji4]


----------



## allyloupuppy

LVorDie said:


> It's not pretty... it's GORGEOUS!  Look at that stunning blue Epi! Cheers to 19 more awesome years


And sometimes people ask if epi is durable,  lol !


----------



## JLP2006

LVorDie said:


> Taking a quick ride with my Nanogram cuff bracelet. My Indian rose Vernis cles is making a cameo in the bank, lol! #LVorDie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669661


Absolutely love that cuff!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Wore my new flats out for Easter brunch!


----------



## Addicted to bags

allyloupuppy said:


> My 19 year old Pont neuf, isn't it so pretty ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669794
> View attachment 3669795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7]


I love the shape and color!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Addicted to bags said:


> I love the shape and color!


Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## Karacoco78

rendodan110 said:


> Me and my new Speedy B enjoying Venice Beach ❤️ She has her own shawl to keep her safe and clean


Love your poof! Where's it from if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Addicted to bags

allyloupuppy said:


> My 19 year old Pont neuf, isn't it so pretty ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669794
> View attachment 3669795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7]


Any chance for a modeling shot? I love this bag I would consider trying to buy one at one of the consignment shops. TIA!!


----------



## biggu




----------



## Pinksweater

LVorDie said:


> Taking a quick ride with my Nanogram cuff bracelet. My Indian rose Vernis cles is making a cameo in the bank, lol! #LVorDie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669661


Your rings are gorgeous.


----------



## luvspurses

mrsinsyder said:


> Wore my new flats out for Easter brunch!
> 
> View attachment 3669848


love your bumble bee purse : ) wonder if tpf member bumbles has seen this : )


----------



## Nathalie123

It's raining today so i take my neverfull in damier out [emoji4]


----------



## dotty8

j19 said:


> Shopping and bag of the day from a few days ago



Aww, so cute  What did you get from Dior?


----------



## nvie

Epi Love


----------



## nvie

Butterflyweed said:


> Some of my favorite bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656779



Oh my....I love Yayoi Kusama's collection. Still kicking myself for not getting anything from that range. [emoji31]


----------



## LoVe

nvie said:


> Epi Love
> 
> View attachment 3670080



Epi has always been my favourite leather.


----------



## nvie

LoVe said:


> Epi has always been my favourite leather.


----------



## j19

dotty8 said:


> Aww, so cute  What did you get from Dior?


Thank you! I got the Lip Glow pomade


----------



## kkfiregirl

j19 said:


> Thank you! I got the Lip Glow pomade



Love the lip glow!


----------



## rendodan110

Karacoco78 said:


> Love your poof! Where's it from if you don't mind sharing?



Thank you [emoji4] It's from Rebecca Minkoff , I love that It is sooo soft and has a D for my name (Danielle) on it. [emoji173]️


----------



## luvspurses

Nathalie123 said:


> View attachment 3670056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's raining today so i take my neverfull in damier out [emoji4]


so pretty . which charm is this? it looks great on the nf : )


----------



## PurseOnFleek

My round coin purse snapped today for Monogram Monday


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

kprince said:


> Gun range with DH and pochette this morning!
> View attachment 3668518
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668519


The range is one of my favorite places. The hubs took me to a range YEARS ago on date night, been hooked every since!! So much fun! And not scary at all like I always thought. I'm a gun girl and LV lover too! Cool pics!! His hobby is now my hobby too.


----------



## California53

Mad Monday at work with my new LV Calvi and charms.


----------



## California53

Mad Monday at work with my new LV Calvi and charms.


----------



## Nathalie123

luvspurses said:


> so pretty . which charm is this? it looks great on the nf : )



Hello,
It's a charm I bought at the H&M [emoji6]


----------



## bh4me

litchi said:


> Adorable set, *bh4me*! I like the smaller pink print on the slgs better than the larger print on the bags.
> 
> Thank you, dear LV family, for your _Likes_ for my Speedy!


Thank you! The collection is so cute! Can't get them all but I wanted all the small items...lol.


----------



## mrsinsyder

luvspurses said:


> love your bumble bee purse : ) wonder if tpf member bumbles has seen this : )


Haha, thanks! It's Kate Spade


----------



## MsCheleG

zyzyx9 said:


> Pic



ADORABLE!!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

California53 said:


> Mad Monday at work with my new LV Calvi and charms.



BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Wubbles

Nathalie123 said:


> Hello,
> It's a charm I bought at the H&M [emoji6]



Woah I got the exact same one from the craft store Michael's. It's an impressive match to my Kate Spade Maise (flash ruins the pretty pink color).


----------



## LVorDie

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3670230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My round coin purse snapped today for Monogram Monday



Loooove iiit!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

California53 said:


> Mad Monday at work with my new LV Calvi and charms.


beautiful bag and charm


----------



## Pinksweater

Neverfull pochette and key cles


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my  Delightful DE MM today[emoji3]


----------



## melroseco2000

Afternoon commute commence....


----------



## biggu

Partner in crime


----------



## Pickle123

biggu said:


> View attachment 3671497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partner in crime


Love this!


----------



## Pinksweater

Wubbles said:


> Woah I got the exact same one from the craft store Michael's. It's an impressive match to my Kate Spade Maise (flash ruins the pretty pink color).


The charm looks like a perfect match.


----------



## biggu

Pickle123 said:


> Love this!


thanks


----------



## Rosewine755

My new Melie is in the passenger seat on the way to work [emoji4]


----------



## LuckyBitch

A real beauty.


----------



## Trudysmom

I went out to lunch yesterday with my Pochette Metis.


----------



## L4man

ivyvid said:


> Just finished transferring my stuffs to my new to me zippy wallet
> View attachment 3384398


I've never purchased the vernis but this looks like LV candy! Very nice❤️


----------



## Emes

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch yesterday with my Pochette Metis.



Beautiful jewelry choice too, admiring your ring!


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer, on the way to work


----------



## PurseOnFleek

speedyb25 @ the hairdresser's


----------



## j19

Appetizers from a few days ago


----------



## llviolet

Got the Croisette bag in Damier Azur last weekend


----------



## fabuleux

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3673236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speedyb25 @ the hairdresser's


What brand are these shoes? 

JK


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

llviolet said:


> Got the Croisette bag in Damier Azur last weekend
> View attachment 3673438


Mod shots please


----------



## llviolet

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Mod shots please



I will do it tomorrow morning [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## fabuleux

j19 said:


> Appetizers from a few days ago
> View attachment 3673398


That bread looks yummy.


----------



## 23adeline

Yummy W Tote Pistache


----------



## j19

23adeline said:


> Yummy W Tote Pistache
> View attachment 3673815


Gorgeous!


----------



## l.ch.

At work. My Petit Noe with an extra strap to wear crossbody.


----------



## l.ch.

23adeline said:


> Yummy W Tote Pistache
> View attachment 3673815


What an amazing bag!


----------



## fyn72

I'm using my pm often lately [emoji173]️


----------



## llviolet

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Mod shots please


 [emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## LVorDie

Me and my beloved Denim Cabby GM, Twist It Epi Bracelet in Denim and bag charm waiting on a battery change at NTB[emoji162][emoji158][emoji592][emoji177] #LVorDie


----------



## Chelay@45

LVorDie said:


> View attachment 3674213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my beloved Denim Cabby GM, Twist It Epi Bracelet in Denim and bag charm waiting on a battery change at NTB[emoji162][emoji158][emoji592][emoji177] #LVorDie


I love it... So Chic


----------



## FunBagz

My LV in the office today....


----------



## ccbaggirl89

my mom sent me this one, lol... out with her mini pochette and a unicorn


----------



## chicnfab

With my Alma bb.. happy Friday everyone


----------



## fabuleux

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my mom sent me this one, lol... out with her mini pochette and a unicorn
> View attachment 3674316


How does that unicorn actually taste?


----------



## fabuleux

FunBagz said:


> My LV in the office today....
> View attachment 3674276


Stunning!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

fabuleux said:


> How does that unicorn actually taste?


magical, of course!


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> I'm using my pm often lately [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673945


You look great with your hair up like that


----------



## fabuleux

ccbaggirl89 said:


> magical, of course!


Lol


----------



## kristine Basco

Out with my handy neverfull


----------



## LVorDie

FunBagz said:


> My LV in the office today....
> View attachment 3674276



This is gorgeous! #obsessed!!!!!!!


----------



## l.ch.

I am so in love with the classic neverfulls.....


----------



## Ruby2s

End of the work day with my CR 
[emoji173]️ her


----------



## fyn72

Iamminda said:


> You look great with your hair up like that



Aww thank you! [emoji8]I have to wear it up for work[emoji4]


----------



## JLP2006

A little late but this was from the other day waiting for our flight then my PM infrarouge at the Red Sox/Blue Jays game...


----------



## kristine Basco

chicnfab said:


> With my Alma bb.. happy Friday everyone



What color is this in?


----------



## chicnfab

kristine Basco said:


> What color is this in?


Rose ballerine


----------



## amstevens714

kkfiregirl said:


> At the playground today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662454



I'm so glad there are other moms who take their LVs to the playground! No one does it at mine :/ I think I need to switch playgrounds lol


----------



## amstevens714

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3661434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PM waiting while I get a haircut and color



Oh I love this!!!


----------



## amstevens714

23adeline said:


> City Steamer, on the way to work
> View attachment 3672801



Oh my gosh - gorgeous!!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

amstevens714 said:


> I'm so glad there are other moms who take their LVs to the playground! No one does it at mine :/ I think I need to switch playgrounds lol



Haha! Come to NYC, lots of us do it here. I've seen Chanel and Hermes at the playgrounds too [emoji4]


----------



## msGrn

My cabas piano on date night with the hubby. It was my first LV purchase 10 years ago.


----------



## anis azmi

Taking her out for some coffe


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Waiting for my train this morning with my faithful travel companion speedyB 30! [emoji3]


----------



## jszkat

Out for late lunch.


----------



## Maggioly

I'm cheacking if I can really wear DE worry free! Lol!


----------



## Pmrbfay

msGrn said:


> My cabas piano on date night with the hubby. It was my first LV purchase 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675083



Great bag. Just curious, is that your own purse hook?  If so, what kind is it, if you don't mind sharing. Thanks!


----------



## msGrn

Pmrbfay said:


> Great bag. Just curious, is that your own purse hook?  If so, what kind is it, if you don't mind sharing. Thanks!



Hi! It's the Clipa2 and I got it on Amazon based on the reviews. They have different finishes and I have the matte silver. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01C...i=AC_UL420_SR280,420_QL65&keywords=purse+hook


----------



## kkfiregirl

Epi Sarah getting some frozen yogurt.


----------



## j19

Shopping and bag of the day


----------



## kprince

Barre in the park this morning. Love the pochette!


----------



## LV_4ever

A fancy drink with a fancy bag. Peach margarita, yum!


----------



## laineycat

My 2nd time at the amazing Fountain Trevi with my preloved Greenwich. I love her so much.


----------



## Iamminda

laineycat said:


> My 2nd time at the amazing Fountain Trevi with my preloved Greenwich. I love her so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675673


Love this bag with the gorgeous nomade leather trim.


----------



## luvspurses

jszkat said:


> Out for late lunch.
> 
> View attachment 3675163


love this! is your speedy b a 25?


----------



## bebefuzz

vintage mini sac.


----------



## bebefuzz

vintage mini sac View media item 2542


----------



## LolaLuvsLV

deb68nc said:


> Waiting for breakfast in downtown Asheville NC ...


What bag is this? I'm in love!


----------



## dmmiller

Eva is waiting patiently for dinner after a long day shopping.


----------



## laineycat

Iamminda said:


> Love this bag with the gorgeous nomade leather trim.



It's part of the Greenwich line. It's discontinued.  It is huge, lightweight and super versatile! Perfect for travel. http://www.ilvoelv.com/2014/02/louis-vuitton-greenwich-handbag.html


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

llviolet said:


> [emoji14][emoji14]
> 
> View attachment 3674157
> View attachment 3674158


Thank you! Such a great little bag


----------



## SpringGracie




----------



## sonaturallyme

Out to dinner with DH, my pochette, and sparkly Jimmy Choo flats for when my feet inevitably start to hurt! 

My first time trying bread pudding. Yum!


----------



## Aliluvlv

laineycat said:


> My 2nd time at the amazing Fountain Trevi with my preloved Greenwich. I love her so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675673


Beautiful pic! Been too long since I've been there, congratulations!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Dining al fresco on a spontaneous weekend trip to Orlando!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

SpringGracie said:


> View attachment 3675941



I am trying so hard to get one of these little  beauties! Congrats on it!


----------



## SpringGracie

[USER=18242]@pinkcornbread[/USER] said:


> I am trying so hard to get one of these little  beauties! Congrats on it!


Thx, I was almost pretending to give up (to myself trying to convince I didn't really want it anymore) but then the LV store called me. I was 4th on the list. So, the lesson is to never give up & just "put it out there" & you will wait & see. It makes me happy as it looks so bright & cheerful.


----------



## LVinCali

My new favorite travel duo- waiting in Bangalore airport lounge on way to Singapore.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

SpringGracie said:


> Thx, I was almost pretending to give up (to myself trying to convince I didn't really want it anymore) but then the LV store called me. I was 4th on the list. So, the lesson is to never give up & just "put it out there" & you will wait & see. It makes me happy as it looks so bright & cheerful.



This is hilarious! Because I was actually trying to make myself believe that I didn't want or need this. The truth is, I get sick every time I see a picture like yours and won't stop until I have it! Lol I won't give up! [emoji30][emoji254][emoji166]


----------



## Boygirl2

Here's my b speedy 30 at work!


----------



## TiffanyBlue23

I started an Instagram of me and my speedy b's adventures... gospeedyb   Follow me! It's a lot of dining pix right now but we'll get back to some real living in just a few!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Dining al fresco on a spontaneous weekend trip to Orlando!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675993


Love this little pochette!  Have a fun weekend A .


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Love this little pochette!  Have a fun weekend A .


Thanks so much L! Cheering my brother and his Fiancee on as they head out in the wee hours of the mornings to run the SW Disney Vader challenge which they're running for charity - Alex's lemonade stand.  [emoji4] I'm not a runner, so I get to go back to bed and rest up for Diagon Alley later.  [emoji6] Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## submarine




----------



## submarine




----------



## maraya

This photo was taken minutes before my ice cream fall all over my alma bb 
It was a bit of a shock, but thanks God, there is no damage at all


----------



## jszkat

luvspurses said:


> love this! is your speedy b a 25?



Yes, Speedy B25


----------



## luvspurses

maraya said:


> This photo was taken minutes before my ice cream fall all over my alma bb
> It was a bit of a shock, but thanks God, there is no damage at all


wow, talk about an action shot. thank goodness for damier ebene. glad alma bb is ok : )


----------



## PurseOnFleek

LVorDie said:


> View attachment 3674213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my beloved Denim Cabby GM, Twist It Epi Bracelet in Denim and bag charm waiting on a battery change at NTB[emoji162][emoji158][emoji592][emoji177] #LVorDie


Love the denim monogram with that bracelet looks very cool together


chicnfab said:


> With my Alma bb.. happy Friday everyone


Super cute love this colour on small bags


jszkat said:


> Out for late lunch.
> 
> View attachment 3675163


Tahitiennes Bandeau lools super cool tied like that


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Boat trip with my PM. Haven't stopped using it since I got it.


----------



## kkfiregirl

maraya said:


> This photo was taken minutes before my ice cream fall all over my alma bb
> It was a bit of a shock, but thanks God, there is no damage at all



Your alma bb is stunning! I'm trying to resist, but I might give in [emoji14]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Neverfull MM is a great mom bag! I think I need the GM, because now I carry my husbands things too.


----------



## forever.elise

At our new favorite brunch spot, Café des Amis[emoji632]
And keeping it classic with my retro Mickey T and Speedy 25...counting down the days till my Disney Wedding!


----------



## JLP2006

Still using my PM IR this morning while grocery shopping...


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Thanks so much L! Cheering my brother and his Fiancee on as they head out in the wee hours of the mornings to run the SW Disney Vader challenge which they're running for charity - Alex's lemonade stand.  [emoji4] I'm not a runner, so I get to go back to bed and rest up for Diagon Alley later.  [emoji6] Hope you have a great weekend!


How wonderful that your brother and his fiancée are doing the charity run!!!  Have fun at Diagon Alley -- have a butter beer for me


----------



## JLP2006

sonaturallyme said:


> Out to dinner with DH, my pochette, and sparkly Jimmy Choo flats for when my feet inevitably start to hurt!
> 
> View attachment 3675955
> 
> View attachment 3675956



I love the long gold chain.  I was recently thinking I needed to order one of these because I don't use my regular pochette accessories enough.  Now seeing your pic reaffirms it!


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3676501
> 
> View attachment 3676502
> 
> At our new favorite brunch spot, Café des Amis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And keeping it classic with my retro Mickey T and Speedy 25...counting down the days till my Disney Wedding!
> View attachment 3676506



Good to see you Elise !  What a yummy brunch!  And your Speedy still looks so new and pristine.   Is your wedding almost here?  Congrats in advance!


----------



## kkfiregirl

JLP2006 said:


> Still using my PM IR this morning while grocery shopping...
> View attachment 3676540



That empreinte emilie is stunning! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## JLP2006

kkfiregirl said:


> That empreinte emilie is stunning! [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you!  I absolutely love it


----------



## missconvy

JLP2006 said:


> Still using my PM IR this morning while grocery shopping...
> View attachment 3676540



These are all gorgeous! Do you find the quality of the empreinte Emilie to be better than the canvas version?


----------



## Pmrbfay

msGrn said:


> Hi! It's the Clipa2 and I got it on Amazon based on the reviews. They have different finishes and I have the matte silver. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01C...i=AC_UL420_SR280,420_QL65&keywords=purse+hook



Thanks @ msGrn!  I'll check them out!


----------



## JLP2006

missconvy said:


> These are all gorgeous! Do you find the quality of the empreinte Emilie to be better than the canvas version?


Thank you missconvy!  I don't have the Emilie in the canvas to compare but I've been using it as my everyday wallet since early October and it still looks brand new.  The material is soft but yet substantial.


----------



## missconvy

JLP2006 said:


> Thank you missconvy!  I don't have the Emilie in the canvas to compare but I've been using it as my everyday wallet since early October and it still looks brand new.  The material is soft but yet substantial.



Good to know. Thanks for the info! Enjoy your lovely piece!


----------



## Morenita21

First outing with my Noe BB in Azur.


----------



## luvspurses

Morenita21 said:


> First outing with my Noe BB in Azur.
> View attachment 3676853


your noe bb is beautiful . when did they start putting the leather slide on the drawstring?


----------



## Morenita21

luvspurses said:


> your noe bb is beautiful . when did they start putting the leather slide on the drawstring?



They didn't.  I got it on Etsy from a shop called Mcraftleather.  They're amazing!  I even got them to do a custom shoulder length strap of 27" in vachetta. All their products patina just like LV's vachetta.  Very good quality. 
I find the slider easier than the knot.


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Good to see you Elise !  What a yummy brunch!  And your Speedy still looks so new and pristine.   Is your wedding almost here?  Congrats in advance!



Hello my dear friend, good to see you, too. I miss the space here! It was a great brunch and in hot neighborhood, so bonus! Don't know why it took me so long to try it! My wedding is November 1, so like 6 months to go! I saw you chatting up one of our fellow members about doing a Disney run...I want to try that! I just told my friend today that we have to go for one...I am quite sure running through the park would be all the motivation I would need![emoji106][emoji1380]


----------



## forever.elise

Morenita21 said:


> First outing with my Noe BB in Azur.
> View attachment 3676853



If I saw her in person on this first day out, I would stare...a good stare! Jelly! She is beautiful. Congrats[emoji322]


----------



## fabuleux

Quick flight.


----------



## Iamminda

fabuleux said:


> Quick flight.
> View attachment 3677064


This is a stunning piece -- love this canvas.   Have a good trip


----------



## Jnly

Took my montaigne bb in rose poudre to home depot! I really love the empriente leather during rainy days!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

fabuleux said:


> Quick flight.
> View attachment 3677064



I'm borderline obsessed with this... but it's totally out of my current price range... I might get the regular mono TP to sooth my obsession....


----------



## Aprilshack

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm borderline obsessed with this... but it's totally out of my current price range... I might get the regular mono TP to sooth my obsession....


Or save up for a bit longer? Look out for a pre loved one on Vestaire or other pre loved sites?


----------



## LuxMommy

Jnly said:


> View attachment 3677171
> 
> Took my montaigne bb in rose poudre to home depot! I really love the empriente leather during rainy days!


I have no doubt this was the prettiest bag around there! So lovely.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Morenita21 said:


> They didn't.  I got it on Etsy from a shop called Mcraftleather.  They're amazing!  I even got them to do a custom shoulder length strap of 27" in vachetta. All their products patina just like LV's vachetta.  Very good quality.
> I find the slider easier than the knot.


Wow this is awesome! I found the knot always wore down the leather and even causes it to break . This is a far better alternative!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

laineycat said:


> It's part of the Greenwich line. It's discontinued.  It is huge, lightweight and super versatile! Perfect for travel. http://www.ilvoelv.com/2014/02/louis-vuitton-greenwich-handbag.html



Bag twins! I love this bag but the zipper is soooo annoying!!! [emoji23]


----------



## Dorf




----------



## babygirlloveLV

Taking out my new pochette accessoires NM to eat out.


----------



## luvspurses

Morenita21 said:


> They didn't.  I got it on Etsy from a shop called Mcraftleather.  They're amazing!  I even got them to do a custom shoulder length strap of 27" in vachetta. All their products patina just like LV's vachetta.  Very good quality.
> I find the slider easier than the knot.


so funny i just ordered a tassel from them! i watched a youtube review about them and their items look so nice. good to know on the slide and the strap as well : )


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LuxMommy said:


> I have no doubt this was the prettiest bag around there! So lovely.


i was just gonna say that! most likely the prettiest item in that store!


----------



## M5_Traveler




----------



## kkfiregirl

Morenita21 said:


> First outing with my Noe BB in Azur.
> View attachment 3676853



It's beautiful - the brand new vachetta and azur is such a sharp combination [emoji4]


----------



## Yuki85

My first LV - speedy b35 in DE the old version!! from January 2015.


----------



## Samatti

Morenita21 said:


> First outing with my Noe BB in Azur.
> View attachment 3676853


Do you have a link to the ETSY store ? Would like to have it too


----------



## missconvy

Here's the slide thing. https://www.etsy.com/listing/500716...achetta-leather-string?ref=shop_home_active_1

I have her store handy because I'm waiting for her to restock on the damier ebene colored pieces. She told me they would be available sometime in May.


----------



## cwool

Yuki85 said:


> My first LV - speedy b35 in DE the old version!! from January 2015.
> 
> View attachment 3677513



Congrats, she is lovely. I'm thinking this will be my next buy...


----------



## Morenita21

Samatti said:


> Do you have a link to the ETSY store ? Would like to have it too



Here it is:

https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/Mcraftleather


----------



## Yuki85

cwool said:


> Congrats, she is lovely. I'm thinking this will be my next buy...


I do not know why but I don't see soo many 35 anymore People are more for 30. I just love it so much....


----------



## Alexa67

Over a nice fellow from the Chanel forum @chicnfab I remembered my past love to LV and especially this bag. LV Montaigne in Aurore, in my opinion one of the powerfuls colors they ever made. Very good to combinate with several colors.
Thanks for let me share and a wonderful week for all of you.


----------



## babygirlloveLV

Alexa67 said:


> View attachment 3678267
> 
> Over a nice fellow from the Chanel forum @chicnfab I remembered my past love to LV and especially this bag. LV Montaigne in Aurore, in my opinion one of the powerfuls colors they ever made. Very good to combinate with several colors.
> Thanks for let me share and a wonderful week for all of you.


LOVE the color . =)


----------



## chicnfab

Alexa67 said:


> View attachment 3678267
> 
> Over a nice fellow from the Chanel forum @chicnfab I remembered my past love to LV and especially this bag. LV Montaigne in Aurore, in my opinion one of the powerfuls colors they ever made. Very good to combinate with several colors.
> Thanks for let me share and a wonderful week for all of you.


You're so sweet @Alexa67 ... that's a such gorgeous gorgeous bag.. the colour is so rich.. I was eyeing on that as well in cherry.. I'm having a LV fever right now .. never ending wish list .. have a lovely day!


----------



## Alexa67

babygirlloveLV said:


> LOVE the color . =)



Thank you so much 



chicnfab said:


> You're so sweet @Alexa67 ... that's a such gorgeous gorgeous bag.. the colour is so rich.. I was eyeing on that as well in cherry.. I'm having a LV fever right now .. never ending wish list .. have a lovely day!



I wish you even a lovely day and thank you so much dear chicnfab. Today the old LV fever came back. And the Montaigne is great, easy to use, hold the shape as well, just the strap is a bit shorter. So I'll will follow to see what will happen with your wishlist.  but for at first you have this cute rose eye candy


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa67 said:


> View attachment 3678267
> 
> Over a nice fellow from the Chanel forum @chicnfab I remembered my past love to LV and especially this bag. LV Montaigne in Aurore, in my opinion one of the powerfuls colors they ever made. Very good to combinate with several colors.
> Thanks for let me share and a wonderful week for all of you.


Absolutely gorgeous bag!  And it matches your shoes too


----------



## j19

Love this key pouch


----------



## Yuki85

On my way home after having dinner with my best friend


----------



## NYGIRL2525

Jnly said:


> View attachment 3677171
> 
> Took my montaigne bb in rose poudre to home depot! I really love the empriente leather during rainy days!



That type of leather doesn't get messed up in the rain?


----------



## Alexa67

Iamminda said:


> Absolutely gorgeous bag!  And it matches your shoes too


Thanks so much 
Hehe, oh yes it was a happy finding


----------



## JLP2006

j19 said:


> Love this key pouch
> View attachment 3678728


That key pouch has been on my list forever.  I almost bought it in Noir back in December.  I have been toying with ordering it in the Marine Rouge for my birthday next month.


----------



## Jnly

NYGIRL2525 said:


> That type of leather doesn't get messed up in the rain?



 I'd say it's water resistant and scratch proof! Kinda reminds me of caviar leather ish? It's rainy here in Vancouver a lot so that's why I opted for empriente leather than anything with vachetta!


----------



## goldenfountain

With my Victorine in a quick morning tea break


----------



## fabuleux

Airport.


----------



## marieski

j19 said:


> Love this key pouch
> View attachment 3678728


Love that as well! Do you know the style and fabric details? I am not too excited over the current key holder offering.


----------



## marieski

Jnly said:


> View attachment 3677171
> 
> Took my montaigne bb in rose poudre to home depot! I really love the empriente leather during rainy days!


Love this! And the bag in Home Depot look is a familiar one for me!


----------



## marieski

kkfiregirl said:


> Neverfull MM is a great mom bag! I think I need the GM, because now I carry my husbands things too.
> 
> View attachment 3676400


Sounds about right! He gives me a hard time, but then will ask "did you bring a purse? can you carry this?"


----------



## marieski

Maggioly said:


> I'm cheacking if I can really wear DE worry free! Lol!


Love this! Beautiful picture and great attitude!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

M5_Traveler said:


>


totally drooling!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marieski

Rosewine755 said:


> My new Melie is in the passenger seat on the way to work [emoji4]


Gorgeous!!


----------



## marieski

allyloupuppy said:


> My 19 year old Pont neuf, isn't it so pretty ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669794
> View attachment 3669795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7]


WOW! I would never guess 19 years. Looks great!


----------



## marieski

Fierymo said:


> All ready and set for the Easter weekend.
> View attachment 3667354


Love this!


----------



## JLP2006

marieski said:


> Love that as well! Do you know the style and fabric details? I am not too excited over the current key holder offering.


I'm not the OP but it's the Empreinte Key in Marine Rouge


----------



## marieski

j19 said:


> Yesterday's dinner and bag of the day
> View attachment 3659934


This looks delicious! Making me miss the great little taco spots in Texas!


----------



## allyloupuppy

marieski said:


> WOW! I would never guess 19 years. Looks great!


Thanks!  That's the power of epi leather [emoji3]


----------



## marieski

JLP2006 said:


> I'm not the OP but it's the Empreinte Key in Marine Rouge


Thank you so much!!


----------



## j19

marieski said:


> Love that as well! Do you know the style and fabric details? I am not too excited over the current key holder offering.


Thank you  it's the empreinte key pouch in marine rouge


----------



## mcgummerson

Newbie LVer with my Pochette Metis...getting more stuff ha ha


----------



## j19

Love this cardholder!


----------



## laineycat

First time in Positano with pochette and cles.


----------



## mcgummerson

laineycat said:


> First time in Positano with pochette and cles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679526


Gorgeous pic!!!!!


----------



## Kmora

j19 said:


> Love this cardholder!
> View attachment 3679422


Love it! Probably need to buy it soon


----------



## Amazona

M5_Traveler said:


>


O.M.G. I've never been a huge fan of the Speedy. Or the bandouliére style. Or canvas. Or print. But holy s**tballs your bag is GORGEOUS! So perfect in every way


----------



## M5_Traveler

Amazona said:


> O.M.G. I've never been a huge fan of the Speedy. Or the bandouliére style. Or canvas. Or print. But holy s**tballs your bag is GORGEOUS! So perfect in every way


Thank you! 

I totally fall in love with this special edition and I'm a huge fan of pink so I had to get me this Speedy.


----------



## AnnaSteurer

goldenfountain said:


> View attachment 3679061
> 
> 
> With my Victorine in a quick morning tea break



lovely piece!
what color is the interior? is it the one they call fuchsia?


----------



## amstevens714

My Bloomsbury has been my saving grace with my toddler and all the rain we've been having :/


----------



## j19

laineycat said:


> First time in Positano with pochette and cles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679526


Beautiful!


----------



## bakeacookie

Chilling at work


----------



## j19

Enjoying the view!


----------



## llviolet

Out for lunch with my 6-key holder. I've been thinking about getting the monogram version or the key pouch... Decisions, decisions...[emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## kpc71

at work with my new speedy b25; I had a 30 but sold it because it just seemed so big and would get heavy when carried crossbody. this little thing is a dream!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Did some "closet diving" and came up with a winner.   Classic Speedy DE.


----------



## Aliluvlv

j19 said:


> Love this cardholder!
> View attachment 3679422


Love all of it! Cute Burberry bear [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

laineycat said:


> First time in Positano with pochette and cles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679526


Woooow gorgeous!


----------



## Aliluvlv

kpc71 said:


> at work with my new speedy b25; I had a 30 but sold it because it just seemed so big and would get heavy when carried crossbody. this little thing is a dream!


Congratulations bag twin! Love this bag so much, and your charm looks great!


----------



## kpc71

Aliluvlv said:


> Congratulations bag twin! Love this bag so much, and your charm looks great!


Thank you!! I was holding out on getting the 25 because I am more of a plus size...however I  knew I was going to love this so I decided to get over feeling self conscious and go for what I want.


----------



## j19

Aliluvlv said:


> Love all of it! Cute Burberry bear [emoji4]


Thank you


----------



## FancyPants77

kpc71 said:


> at work with my new speedy b25; I had a 30 but sold it because it just seemed so big and would get heavy when carried crossbody. this little thing is a dream!



My very first LV purse back in the day was a speedy 30 and my husband asked if I was going on vacation because it looked like luggage on me haha so I exchanged it for the 25, and it's perfect for daily use. Love it. Congrats on your new beauty . She's lovely.


----------



## goldenfountain

AnnaSteurer said:


> lovely piece!
> what color is the interior? is it the one they call fuchsia?


Thank you! Yes it is one with the fuchsia interior. I bought it 6 months ago and use it alternately with my other wallets


----------



## YunaMH

laineycat said:


> First time in Positano with pochette and cles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679526



I'll be there in two weeks  Hopefully taking a picture with my first LV!


----------



## kpc71

FancyPants77 said:


> My very first LV purse back in the day was a speedy 30 and my husband asked if I was going on vacation because it looked like luggage on me haha so I exchanged it for the 25, and it's perfect for daily use. Love it. Congrats on your new beauty . She's lovely.


thank you!


----------



## LuxMommy

Hanging out with this pinkalicious bunch today [emoji177][emoji254].


----------



## emjay67

LuxMommy said:


> Hanging out with this pinkalicious bunch today [emoji177][emoji254].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680581


WOW. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## emjay67

kpc71 said:


> at work with my new speedy b25; I had a 30 but sold it because it just seemed so big and would get heavy when carried crossbody. this little thing is a dream!


So beautiful, congratulations! I'm debating this exact bag in either 25 or 30. One day, I think the 30 would be too big, but the next day I think the 25 might be too small.


----------



## LuxMommy

emjay67 said:


> WOW. Gorgeous!!!


Thank you!


----------



## LuxMommy

emjay67 said:


> So beautiful, congratulations! I'm debating this exact bag in either 25 or 30. One day, I think the 30 would be too big, but the next day I think the 25 might be too small.


Well you know what that means, right? You need both, obviously, for different days!


----------



## M5_Traveler

LuxMommy said:


> Hanging out with this pinkalicious bunch today [emoji177][emoji254].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680581


Pink pink pink....

I love it


----------



## missconvy

emjay67 said:


> So beautiful, congratulations! I'm debating this exact bag in either 25 or 30. One day, I think the 30 would be too big, but the next day I think the 25 might be too small.



Don't we all... [emoji19] haha!


----------



## Iamminda

LuxMommy said:


> Hanging out with this pinkalicious bunch today [emoji177][emoji254].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680581


I am in pink heaven .  Just beautiful!


----------



## Megs312

deb68nc said:


> Waiting for breakfast in downtown Asheville NC ...


I am such a newbie!! What bag is this?


----------



## @PinkCornbread

LuxMommy said:


> Hanging out with this pinkalicious bunch today [emoji177][emoji254].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680581



Pink is my weakness[emoji164][emoji4][emoji166]...This is truly gorgeous!


----------



## LuxMommy

M5_Traveler said:


> Pink pink pink....
> 
> I love it


Me too .


----------



## LuxMommy

[USER=18242]@pinkcornbread[/USER] said:


> Pink is my weakness[emoji164][emoji4][emoji166]...This is truly gorgeous!


Thanks so much, I love it a lot, too!


----------



## LuxMommy

Iamminda said:


> I am in pink heaven .  Just beautiful!


Thank you .


----------



## Pmrbfay

Riding shot gun and just back from having the bottom panels replaced - my pre-loved Cabas Mezzo.


----------



## j19

Pochette with the monogram crossbody strap


----------



## ninakt

submarine said:


> View attachment 3676179


Gorgeus, just gorgeous!


----------



## j19

LuxMommy said:


> Hanging out with this pinkalicious bunch today [emoji177][emoji254].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680581


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## LuxMommy

j19 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you very much .


----------



## aussiebae

Taking a break with my oldie but goodie, Beverly


----------



## fyn72

kpc71 said:


> at work with my new speedy b25; I had a 30 but sold it because it just seemed so big and would get heavy when carried crossbody. this little thing is a dream!


Love it! I had the 30 too and sold then bought the 25. The 30 felt too big on me too and used to bang around on my hip


----------



## luvspurses

aussiebae said:


> Taking a break with my oldie but goodie, Beverly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681155


i love seeing more and more vintage bags. i hate to say this but lately, they are much more tempting than the newer releases. the quality, the mellow patina, the details. yours is lovely : )


----------



## j19

Today's dinner


----------



## zyzyx9

23adeline said:


> Yummy W Tote Pistache
> View attachment 3673815


What a beauty!!!


----------



## zyzyx9

j19 said:


> Pochette with the monogram crossbody strap
> View attachment 3681068


Looks soooo good with Monogram strap!!!!


----------



## zyzyx9

Coffe and LV


----------



## Yuki85

Only with my epi zip wallet - so durable.


----------



## fyn72

Elevator shot with miss Montaigne [emoji177]


----------



## forever.elise

Don't use this classy girl enough[emoji5]


----------



## Nathalie123

Pochette metis today with little baby wallet


----------



## Ruby2s

Fri-Yay here [emoji5] going to work


----------



## SpeedyJC

I haven't used this bag in a while and its actually not a rainy day for once this week so I took her out.


----------



## j19

zyzyx9 said:


> Looks soooo good with Monogram strap!!!!


Thank you


----------



## Samatti

Morenita21 said:


> Here it is:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/Mcraftleather


Thx


----------



## love2learn

LuxMommy said:


> Hanging out with this pinkalicious bunch today [emoji177][emoji254].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680581



Such a pretty picture!!  Love all the pink and I'm not a pinky girl, but this would make anyone smile[emoji177]


----------



## love2learn

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3681052
> 
> Riding shot gun and just back from having the bottom panels replaced - my pre-loved Cabas Mezzo.



Looks gorgeous!


----------



## love2learn

j19 said:


> Today's dinner
> View attachment 3681662



Love the pochette accessorie!  It's one of my favs!


----------



## j19

love2learn said:


> Love the pochette accessorie!  It's one of my favs!


Me too! It's a great practical bag


----------



## love2learn

fyn72 said:


> Elevator shot with miss Montaigne [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681805



Love the Montaigne, and yours always looks perfect on you!


----------



## kpc71

fyn72 said:


> Love it! I had the 30 too and sold then bought the 25. The 30 felt too big on me too and used to bang around on my hip


i felt like i was banging into everyone else!!


----------



## simplyhappy

A little pick up. [emoji170]


----------



## love2learn

Using my Pallas today for errands and appointments.  She's a little over 3 1/2 yrs old and still looks great!  At least in my eyes[emoji7]


----------



## Pmrbfay

love2learn said:


> Looks gorgeous!



Thanks! @love2learn


----------



## LuxMommy

love2learn said:


> Such a pretty picture!!  Love all the pink and I'm not a pinky girl, but this would make anyone smile[emoji177]


Thank you very much .


----------



## cindy05

Wanted to share my actions shots from when I visited the Louis Vuitton motherland a couple of weeks ago. Paris France.


----------



## Dorf

At work today.


----------



## j19

cindy05 said:


> Wanted to share my actions shots from when I visited the Louis Vuitton motherland a couple of weeks ago. Paris France.
> 
> View attachment 3682890
> View attachment 3682891
> View attachment 3682892
> View attachment 3682893
> View attachment 3682894
> View attachment 3682895


Gorgeous photos!


----------



## Zucnarf

Capu bb galet


----------



## simplyhappy

cindy05 said:


> Wanted to share my actions shots from when I visited the Louis Vuitton motherland a couple of weeks ago. Paris France.
> 
> View attachment 3682890
> View attachment 3682891
> View attachment 3682892
> View attachment 3682893
> View attachment 3682894
> View attachment 3682895



You're drowning in flowers!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## j19

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3683130
> 
> Capu bb galet


Love this


----------



## Zucnarf

j19 said:


> Love this



[emoji257]thank you!


----------



## TraGiv

At salon under dryer


----------



## chiquitapet

Speedy out for a lunch date with DH.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Off to lunch with my DH


----------



## ecf1216

deb68nc said:


> Waiting for breakfast in downtown Asheville NC ...


Which bag are you wearing in this photo?  Forgive my ignorance -- I'm a newbie!  I came on this site to research the Neverfull, which is what I thought I wanted, but I'm seeing so many beautiful bags. Uh-oh.


----------



## deb68nc

ecf1216 said:


> Which bag are you wearing in this photo?  Forgive my ignorance -- I'm a newbie!  I came on this site to research the Neverfull, which is what I thought I wanted, but I'm seeing so many beautiful bags. Uh-oh.


Oh I'm sorry it's a Pallas bb


----------



## love2learn

cindy05 said:


> Wanted to share my actions shots from when I visited the Louis Vuitton motherland a couple of weeks ago. Paris France.
> 
> View attachment 3682890
> View attachment 3682891
> View attachment 3682892
> View attachment 3682893
> View attachment 3682894
> View attachment 3682895



Gorgeous pictures!!


----------



## love2learn

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3683130
> 
> Capu bb galet



Galet is such a beautiful color[emoji177]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

cindy05 said:


> Wanted to share my actions shots from when I visited the Louis Vuitton motherland a couple of weeks ago. Paris France. [emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 3682890
> View attachment 3682891
> View attachment 3682892
> View attachment 3682893
> View attachment 3682894
> View attachment 3682895


Wow it looks beautiful! I see you got some LV while you were there [emoji4]


----------



## ecf1216

deb68nc said:


> Oh I'm sorry it's a Pallas bb


Thank you!


----------



## BoomBoom

LuxMommy said:


> Hanging out with this pinkalicious bunch today [emoji177][emoji254].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680581


So feminine and lady-like.  Love your collection.


----------



## LuxMommy

BoomBoom said:


> So feminine and lady-like.  Love your collection.


Aww, thanks so much, very sweet of you!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Enjoying the sunset


----------



## Yuki85

With my PM




I don't even care about the scratches [emoji57]


----------



## Lia30

Looking to purchase the monogram vernis key pouch. Does it fit a few credit cards and a drivers license comfortable? Also any pros or cons? Trying to decide between cherry or dune


----------



## Meika98

Heading to the bookstore


----------



## missconvy

Lia30 said:


> Looking to purchase the monogram vernis key pouch. Does it fit a few credit cards and a drivers license comfortable? Also any pros or cons? Trying to decide between cherry or dune



Have you looked on youtube? I feel you can get a feel for how stiff it will be and how comfortable it will be if you watch a vid.


----------



## RMLK

Sunday retail therapy!!!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Went to lunch with a friend and we brought our Galet Girls!


----------



## Lia30

missconvy said:


> Have you looked on youtube? I feel you can get a feel for how stiff it will be and how comfortable it will be if you watch a vid.


Thank you! Not sure why I didn't think of that lol


----------



## frivofrugalista

Meika98 said:


> View attachment 3684285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading to the bookstore



[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## frivofrugalista

cindy05 said:


> Wanted to share my actions shots from when I visited the Louis Vuitton motherland a couple of weeks ago. Paris France.
> 
> View attachment 3682890
> View attachment 3682891
> View attachment 3682892
> View attachment 3682893
> View attachment 3682894
> View attachment 3682895



Hope you have an amazing time [emoji170]


----------



## Kmerc

Yuki85 said:


> With my PM
> 
> View attachment 3684047
> 
> 
> I don't even care about the scratches [emoji57]
> 
> View attachment 3684052



Love the contrasting colors!


----------



## BoomBoom

cindy05 said:


> Wanted to share my actions shots from when I visited the Louis Vuitton motherland a couple of weeks ago. Paris France.
> 
> View attachment 3682890
> View attachment 3682891
> View attachment 3682892
> View attachment 3682893
> View attachment 3682894
> View attachment 3682895


Great photos... postcard perfect.  I have to ask though... what did you buy?  What's in the LV shopping bag?


----------



## Iamminda

Meika98 said:


> View attachment 3684285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading to the bookstore


This color is beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Went to lunch with a friend and we brought our Galet Girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684360


GGG!!!   Gorgeous Galet Girls!!!   Good to see you FF!   Btw, your 17S pieces are gorgeous (that purple and teal TDF).


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> GGG!!!   Gorgeous Galet Girls!!!   Good to see you FF!   Btw, your 17S pieces are gorgeous (that purple and teal TDF).



Hahah, triple G! Great to see you too, been crazy busy and lazy as usual to post pics. And thank you, I'm obsessed with those colours!


----------



## BoomBoom

missconvy said:


> Have you looked on youtube? I feel you can get a feel for how stiff it will be and how comfortable it will be if you watch a vid.


I just bought the 6 key mono... that canvas is very forgiving.  It would hold all those things.  I can't speak about how the vernis would be.  I will put a vote in for the Cherry.  You'd spot it in every bag right away!


----------



## Kitty157

JLP2006 said:


> A little late but this was from the other day waiting for our flight then my PM infrarouge at the Red Sox/Blue Jays game...
> 
> View attachment 3674832
> View attachment 3674831



Hi! I notice u have the nice bb in ur NF. What size is ur NF? I love that it fits ur pm and nice!


----------



## fyn72

Yuki85 said:


> With my PM
> 
> View attachment 3684047
> 
> 
> I don't even care about the scratches [emoji57]
> 
> View attachment 3684052


gorgeous!   I used to be annoyed at the scratches on my mono pm but you now I don't let it get to me.. There must be a tiny movement between the clasp and where it connects when it's closed, mine is just the shape of that triangle too. At least you only see it when you look really close and it's open.


----------



## fyn72

frivofrugalista said:


> Went to lunch with a friend and we brought our Galet Girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684360


----------



## j19

At Starbucks


----------



## mrs magoo

RMLK said:


> Sunday retail therapy!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684357


Very nice!
What is the beautiful black slg?


----------



## fyn72

Out with my nf [emoji177]


----------



## Yuki85

fyn72 said:


> gorgeous!   I used to be annoyed at the scratches on my mono pm but you now I don't let it get to me.. There must be a tiny movement between the clasp and where it connects when it's closed, mine is just the shape of that triangle too. At least you only see it when you look really close and it's open.



Me too!! Was the same with me in the beginning!


----------



## missconvy

fyn72 said:


> Out with my nf [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684730



Looks fab on you!


----------



## LVMHSephora

Double trouble!


----------



## BoomBoom

LVMHSephora said:


> View attachment 3684953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double trouble!


one for each arm.  How perfect is that!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

@ work today w/mini pochette in aubergene empreinte, with my sparkly badge holder


----------



## filbi

Surf Worldcup with my PM


----------



## yangswearabouts

LVMHSephora said:


> View attachment 3684953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double trouble!



I love EVERYTHING about this photo!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

fyn72 said:


>



[emoji7]thank you!


----------



## yangswearabouts

I got this NF GM pre-owned and am loving how slouchy it is!


----------



## BoomBoom

yangswearabouts said:


> I got this NF GM pre-owned and am loving how slouchy it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685112


looks great with your outfit... love the coat.  Great look.


----------



## yangswearabouts

BoomBoom said:


> looks great with your outfit... love the coat.  Great look.



Thank you so much!


----------



## FancyPants77

yangswearabouts said:


> I got this NF GM pre-owned and am loving how slouchy it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685112



Gorgeous purse and photo


----------



## FancyPants77

LVMHSephora said:


> View attachment 3684953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double trouble!



Great bags! Cute charm too


----------



## ccbaggirl89

frivofrugalista said:


> [emoji7]thank you!


your thumbnail


----------



## pwecious_323

I added some patch on my old yellow Epi Speedy, what u guys think? I haven't used this bag for a long time. Thought I'd dress it up a bit.


----------



## yangswearabouts

FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous purse and photo


So sweet, thank you!


----------



## BoomBoom

pwecious_323 said:


> I added some patch on my old yellow Epi Speedy, what u guys think? I haven't used this bag for a long time. Thought I'd dress it up a bit.


How darn cute is that!!


----------



## dmmiller

Riding shotgun for the drive home to unpack noir PM.


----------



## TC1

pwecious_323 said:


> I added some patch on my old yellow Epi Speedy, what u guys think? I haven't used this bag for a long time. Thought I'd dress it up a bit.


This is super cute!


----------



## kkfiregirl

frivofrugalista said:


> Went to lunch with a friend and we brought our Galet Girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684360



You have such great taste[emoji7]


----------



## Sandy1017

yangswearabouts said:


> I got this NF GM pre-owned and am loving how slouchy it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685112


Gorgeous!


----------



## yangswearabouts

Sandy1017 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

kkfiregirl said:


> You have such great taste[emoji7]



Thank you [emoji170]


----------



## JLP2006

Kitty157 said:


> Hi! I notice u have the nice bb in ur NF. What size is ur NF? I love that it fits ur pm and nice!


It's the MM.  I had the PM empty but the Nice BB was full.  Not much room leftover except for the one side where I stash my Emilie wallet but it works


----------



## j19

yangswearabouts said:


> I got this NF GM pre-owned and am loving how slouchy it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685112


Love your outfit!


----------



## BoomBoom

Maggioly said:


> I'm cheacking if I can really wear DE worry free! Lol!


And what was the results of your experiment?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Oh which to keep?!?


----------



## xkneehighz




----------



## PamK

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3685817
> View attachment 3685818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh which to keep?!?



Tough choice! [emoji848] They are both gorgeous!!


----------



## j19

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3685817
> View attachment 3685818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh which to keep?!?


Both are gorgeous but I'd pick the first one


----------



## luvspurses

dmmiller said:


> Riding shotgun for the drive home to unpack noir PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685355


STILL one of my all time favorite bags. so beautful!


----------



## fyn72

dmmiller said:


> Riding shotgun for the drive home to unpack noir PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685355


Gorgeous!!  That adorble charm lookd perfect on there


----------



## fyn72

xkneehighz said:


> View attachment 3685819


Love it! The bandeau on the plain da nf looks great! Not as loud as the bag in that line


----------



## fyn72

missconvy said:


> Looks fab on you!


Thank you!


----------



## LovingLV81

Just hanging out at Starbucks after running errands yesterday .


----------



## Brittaney Ede

Had the perfect shop of my Neverfull PM in the background a gelateria, but I can't figure out how to upload a photo! I know I'm new here but I didn't think this was such a challenge haha apparently it is


----------



## Aprilshack

Brittaney Ede said:


> Had the perfect shop of my Neverfull PM in the background a gelateria, but I can't figure out how to upload a photo! I know I'm new here but I didn't think this was such a challenge haha apparently it is



Can you get on a smartphone and do it that way? You just type your reply, choose to upload file, choose picture from your phone and upload it. Use wifi if you can.


----------



## Zahradkyt

Introducing: A man's best friend, aka the Keepall


----------



## BoomBoom

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3685817
> View attachment 3685818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh which to keep?!?


Holy cow those are great looking.  Are they both the same size?  I think I like the sleekness of the first one.  My vote, if they both hold everything, is whichever one is the lightest.  That's why I love LV Canvas.  I feel like it's just the weight of the contents of my bags that I feel.  The bags are so light.


----------



## BoomBoom

Zahradkyt said:


> Introducing: A man's best friend, aka the Keepall


Great look with the Burberry plaid.  Crap... now I need a burberry scarf!


----------



## j19

Love my new pochette


----------



## bfly

Out today with my NF GM.


----------



## BoomBoom

Looks like a great haul!!


----------



## cindy05

BoomBoom said:


> Great photos... postcard perfect.  I have to ask though... what did you buy?  What's in the LV shopping bag?


Thank you. We bought three belts, a wallet and the bag charm. The two unopened boxes were the other two belts thag were gifts for other people.


----------



## BoomBoom

cindy05 said:


> Thank you. We bought three belts, a wallet and the bag charm. The two unopened boxes were the other two belts thag were gifts for other people.


how fun!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

j19 said:


> Both are gorgeous but I'd pick the first one


That's the one I'm leaning towards too!!! Thanks for your feedback. I like it because its a little more feminine looking if that makes sense and its a lot lighter, and I don't have to worry at all about it because it's canvas!


----------



## Addicted to bags

BoomBoom said:


> Holy cow those are great looking.  Are they both the same size?  I think I like the sleekness of the first one.  My vote, if they both hold everything, is whichever one is the lightest.  That's why I love LV Canvas.  I feel like it's just the weight of the contents of my bags that I feel.  The bags are so light.





BoomBoom said:


> Holy cow those are great looking.  Are they both the same size?  I think I like the sleekness of the first one.  My vote, if they both hold everything, is whichever one is the lightest.  That's why I love LV Canvas.  I feel like it's just the weight of the contents of my bags that I feel.  The bags are so light.


Thank you for your feedback BoomBoom. The 2nd all leather bag is slightly bigger all the way around. It has a great zippered back pocket but I agree with you, I think I'm going to keep the first one. I've got a cute leather daisy that I'm going to order on Etsy as a subtle bag charm and maybe a popsicle too. They are made by LuxeleatherCrafts and will give it a nice pop of individuality.


----------



## PurseAddict728

j19 said:


> Love my new pochette
> View attachment 3686515
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686516


We are MP twins! I love mine too! The chain just really adds a little sparkle to this piece.


----------



## j19

PurseAddict728 said:


> We are MP twins! I love mine too! The chain just really adds a little sparkle to this piece.


Yay! The mini pochette is one of my favourite SLGs


----------



## NYGIRL2525

xkneehighz said:


> View attachment 3685819



I'm not normally into bag scarfs but that one looks really cool with that handbag!


----------



## Yuki85

It is raining again and of course I am using my speedy mono [emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## California53

Yuki85 said:


> It is raining again and of course I am using my speedy mono [emoji31][emoji31]
> 
> View attachment 3687308
> 
> View attachment 3687310


 Good Morning Yuki85,
I have begun putting mine in a Longchamp bag or even a grocery bag in an emergency. I have heard of purse raincoats....lol. I know the feeling of seeing raindrops on vachetta. 
Regards, 
California53


----------



## manda331

Yuki85 said:


> It is raining again and of course I am using my speedy mono [emoji31][emoji31]
> 
> View attachment 3687308
> 
> View attachment 3687310


Oh my! So sorry! [emoji85] [emoji86] Did it dry up ok or leave water marks?!


----------



## Yuki85

California53 said:


> Good Morning Yuki85,
> I have begun putting mine in a Longchamp bag or even a grocery bag in an emergency. I have heard of purse raincoats....lol. I know the feeling of seeing raindrops on vachetta.
> Regards,
> California53



I know that raincoat but we don't have it in Vienna and they don't deliver to Austria. I already used to it [emoji19] the first drop was really really painful. 



manda331 said:


> Oh my! So sorry! [emoji85] [emoji86] Did it dry up ok or leave water marks?!



I did not really check, because there are  already beauty marks ( I call them beauty marks) just gave up [emoji19].


----------



## luvspurses

Yuki85 said:


> It is raining again and of course I am using my speedy mono [emoji31][emoji31]
> 
> View attachment 3687308
> 
> View attachment 3687310


don't worry, speedy will be fine. she is tougher than she looks : )


----------



## M5_Traveler

Yuki85 said:


> It is raining again and of course I am using my speedy mono [emoji31][emoji31]
> 
> View attachment 3687308
> 
> View attachment 3687310



I use lovin my bags products and apple rain guard on my vachetta. You can order apple rain guard on Amazon and you should be able to receive it in Austria.


----------



## LovingLV81

My trusty Monty hanging around waiting for me to get my eyebrows waxed at Ulta


----------



## viewwing

Yuki85 said:


> It is raining again and of course I am using my speedy mono [emoji31][emoji31]
> 
> View attachment 3687308
> 
> View attachment 3687310


It'll be fine once it dries... the vachetta will darken and it'll all blend in.


----------



## Aliluvlv

j19 said:


> Love my new pochette
> View attachment 3686515
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686516


Congrats on your new mini p. Looks great, and so does the food!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Love this little bag!


----------



## j19

Aliluvlv said:


> Congrats on your new mini p. Looks great, and so does the food!


Thank you


----------



## Aliluvlv

lgreenfield said:


> Love this little bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687798


Great pic, I love mine too! [emoji4]


----------



## lovemyrescues

Aliluvlv said:


> Great pic, I love mine too! [emoji4]


Aww thanks!


----------



## Yuki85

luvspurses said:


> don't worry, speedy will be fine. she is tougher than she looks : )





M5_Traveler said:


> I use lovin my bags products and apple rain guard on my vachetta. You can order apple rain guard on Amazon and you should be able to receive it in Austria.





viewwing said:


> It'll be fine once it dries... the vachetta will darken and it'll all blend in.



Thank you for your nice and positive comments


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

On vacation in North Germany, having some crab roll sandwiches by the coast


----------



## msGrn

Mid week brunch date with the hubby


----------



## nvie

On my work table.....


----------



## fyn72

Yuki85 said:


> It is raining again and of course I am using my speedy mono [emoji31][emoji31]
> 
> View attachment 3687308
> 
> View attachment 3687310



[emoji33] did you wipe it down when you got home?


----------



## yvimaus

*Coffee time! 
Lunch break with my new Neonoe bag! *


----------



## Yuki85

fyn72 said:


> [emoji33] did you wipe it down when you got home?


No I did not. I just accept it as it is --> Vachetta!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My bag of the week!  Happy Thursday!!


----------



## Luvnlife

HeartMyMJs said:


> My bag of the week!  Happy Thursday!!
> View attachment 3688219



Of all bags, this is my favorite. Just my go-to bag that fits my lifestyle so beautifully. Love it!  Looks great on you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nvie said:


> On my work table.....
> 
> View attachment 3688035


i wouldn't get any work done, i'd just be staring at these beautiful pieces


----------



## Iamminda

HeartMyMJs said:


> My bag of the week!  Happy Thursday!!
> View attachment 3688219


Great outfit -- love your jacket


----------



## chicnfab

HeartMyMJs said:


> My bag of the week!  Happy Thursday!!
> View attachment 3688219


Ohh the bag and the jacket


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Luvnlife said:


> Of all bags, this is my favorite. Just my go-to bag that fits my lifestyle so beautifully. Love it!  Looks great on you!



Thank you!!  Yes I agree!!  This is my most used LV bag.  Love how I can throw everything in it!![emoji2]



Iamminda said:


> Great outfit -- love your jacket



Hi!!  Thank you!!  I got it from H&M for $15!!  Not bad!!



chicnfab said:


> Ohh the bag and the jacket



Thank you!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## yangswearabouts

j19 said:


> Love your outfit!



Thank you so much!!  



Wow this thread moves fast haha, loving all the photos!


----------



## FancyPants77

nvie said:


> On my work table.....
> 
> View attachment 3688035



Loooove the saint germain so much. Such an elegant bag. I have the BB size in noir and it's one of my favorites! Gorgeous items


----------



## goldenfountain

Lunch break out of the office!

Reposted as I originally posted in the wrong thread!


----------



## nvie

FancyPants77 said:


> Loooove the saint germain so much. Such an elegant bag. I have the BB size in noir and it's one of my favorites! Gorgeous items



Yes, it's a lovely bag but I find it a tad too small for all my things. MM would be a better size. 
The BB is so cute and elegant. I'm curious why the St Germain doesn't get much love in the forum.


----------



## vinbenphon1

nvie said:


> On my work table.....
> 
> View attachment 3688035



Looovvveeee the St Germain.


----------



## nvie

Happy Friday!


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3384729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought my MC white Sharleen to basketball game.


Oooooooo! I want one!


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

nvie said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3688866


Very pretty!


----------



## j19

One of my favourite SLGs


----------



## goldenfountain

j19 said:


> One of my favourite SLGs
> 
> View attachment 3688918


It is one of mine too, and a daily stable that goes from my work totes to weekend smaller bags!


----------



## goldenfountain

nvie said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3688866


That red empreinte wallet is gorgeous!


----------



## nvie

goldenfountain said:


> That red empreinte wallet is gorgeous!



Thank you! [emoji173]️


----------



## rendodan110




----------



## Jeluhewi

Two of my best [emoji4] happy friday


----------



## Addicted to bags

Jeluhewi said:


> View attachment 3689063
> 
> Two of my best [emoji4] happy friday


How are you liking this bag? And does the interior have pockets or a divider?


----------



## Jeluhewi

Yes, I realy love this bag [emoji7]
It is my "Neverfull" for bad weather [emoji4]
It has no divider, but a zipper compartment, big enough for the Clemence and two smaller compartments. But the best is the Zipper on top [emoji106]
Excuse my english [emoji4]
Penelope Longchamp 710€, good Price for a leather bag


----------



## fyn72

Yuki85 said:


> No I did not. I just accept it as it is --> Vachetta!!!


oh ok. If I get rain I wipe the whole area with a lightly dampened white sock as you can wear it like a mit, spots vanish.. If you are happy with water marks then fine


----------



## LuxMommy

My LV sunnies and Shawl, and of course my new hair [emoji126][emoji4][emoji41]


----------



## fabuleux

Jeluhewi said:


> Yes, I realy love this bag [emoji7]
> It is my "Neverfull" for bad weather [emoji4]
> It has no divider, but a zipper compartment, big enough for the Clemence and two smaller compartments. But the best is the Zipper on top [emoji106]
> Excuse my english [emoji4]
> Penelope Longchamp 710€, good Price for a leather bag


Longchamp offers great bags.


----------



## missconvy

nvie said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3688866



Those colors tho [emoji7]


----------



## missconvy

Jeluhewi said:


> View attachment 3689063
> 
> Two of my best [emoji4] happy friday



This bag is beautiful!


----------



## nvie

missconvy said:


> Those colors tho [emoji7]



Thank you. That's what I love about Empreinte leather. [emoji173]️


----------



## Sandy1017

Jeluhewi said:


> View attachment 3689063
> 
> Two of my best [emoji4] happy friday


Love that bag!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I had to take everything out of my PM to look for something at my MIL's, so I thought might as well snap a pic, lol.


----------



## LL777

Perfect bag for a perfect spring day


----------



## OCMomof3

Jeluhewi said:


> View attachment 3689063
> 
> Two of my best [emoji4] happy friday


Gorgeous Longchamp!  Nice to be reminded that they have more to their line than those (canvas? nylon?) totes I see all over the place!


----------



## j19

LuxMommy said:


> My LV sunnies and Shawl, and of course my new hair [emoji126][emoji4][emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689152


Beautiful!


----------



## Mischka7211

My trusty Sarah on the train home from a business trip...love her! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3689425


----------



## kkfiregirl

LuxMommy said:


> My LV sunnies and Shawl, and of course my new hair [emoji126][emoji4][emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689152



Where did you buy the hair?


----------



## Jeluhewi

OCMomof3 said:


> Gorgeous Longchamp!  Nice to be reminded that they have more to their line than those (canvas? nylon?) totes I see all over the place!



You mean Le Pliage [emoji6]


----------



## Purse FanGirl

At Starbucks with Speddy B 25 DA and Coach Rexy Coin Case.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Purse FanGirl said:


> At Starbucks with Speddy B 25 DA and Coach Rexy Coin Case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689469


Gorgeous all of it! The Rexy is adorable [emoji4]


----------



## LuxMommy

j19 said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks so much!


----------



## LuxMommy

kkfiregirl said:


> Where did you buy the hair?


my hair stylist does magical things


----------



## kkfiregirl

LuxMommy said:


> my hair stylist does magical things



You have a great stylist!


----------



## FancyPants77

Jeluhewi said:


> View attachment 3689063
> 
> Two of my best [emoji4] happy friday



Such a pretty longchamp and LV key pouch! Happy Friday


----------



## FancyPants77

LuxMommy said:


> My LV sunnies and Shawl, and of course my new hair [emoji126][emoji4][emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689152



Your hair, shades and shawl are stunning. Gorgeous photo


----------



## allyloupuppy

fyn72 said:


> oh ok. If I get rain I wipe the whole area with a lightly dampened white sock as you can wear it like a mit, spots vanish.. If you are happy with water marks then fine


I do this too, once my vachetta has light patina and rain is never a problem  !!! People don't need to freak out over vachetta!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Drinks with my Twist.


----------



## fyn72

My new Alma BB in Epi [emoji177]


----------



## FancyPants77

fyn72 said:


> My new Alma BB in Epi [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689896



So pretty!! Gorgeous flowers too. Enjoy this beauty


----------



## LuxMommy

FancyPants77 said:


> Your hair, shades and shawl are stunning. Gorgeous photo


Aww, thanks so much FancyPants!


----------



## LuxMommy

kkfiregirl said:


> You have a great stylist!


Thanks so much, she is indeed a keeper . You should have seen the before and after shots, I've had some hormonal issues that have wrecked havoc on my poor hair, but now I feel like a princess .


----------



## LuxMommy

fyn72 said:


> My new Alma BB in Epi [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689896


Oh wow, what a great and special addition to your gorgeous pinky collection! Congrats!


----------



## kkfiregirl

LuxMommy said:


> Thanks so much, she is indeed a keeper . You should have seen the before and after shots, I've had some hormonal issues that have wrecked havoc on my poor hair, but now I feel like a princess .



That's great! A great hairstyle will make you feel like a princess. Add a beautiful bag & you're unstoppable! [emoji6]


----------



## fyn72

LuxMommy said:


> Oh wow, what a great and special addition to your gorgeous pinky collection! Congrats!



Haha! Yes to my pinky collection [emoji177] at least it's a different pink for  a change [emoji4]


----------



## fyn72

LuxMommy said:


> My LV sunnies and Shawl, and of course my new hair [emoji126][emoji4][emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689152


Gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## Yuki85

[emoji8]


----------



## missconvy

Yuki85 said:


> [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3690118



Gorgeous basking in the sun! [emoji274]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

taking little Rosalie on vacation. she's in-flight here...


----------



## BoomBoom

ccbaggirl89 said:


> taking little Rosalie on vacation. she's in-flight here...
> View attachment 3690405


She looks so relaxed!


----------



## LuxMommy

fyn72 said:


> Gorgeous [emoji7]


Thanks so much!


----------



## julie32

Action pic before taking my Brand new Delightful MM out for the first time [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Alma bb at the playground.


----------



## kkfiregirl

julie32 said:


> Action pic before taking my Brand new Delightful MM out for the first time [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690437



It looks beautiful on you! [emoji8]


----------



## Iamminda

kkfiregirl said:


> Alma bb at the playground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690508


This blueberry beauty is just gorgeous.   Was it you who had wrist surgery recently?   If yes, hope your wrist is good as new now .


----------



## kkfiregirl

Iamminda said:


> This blueberry beauty is just gorgeous.   Was it you who had wrist surgery recently?   If yes, hope your wrist is good as new now .



Yes that was me! My wrist feels a lot better, thank you - you're so sweet [emoji4]


----------



## chicnfab

kkfiregirl said:


> Alma bb at the playground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690508


Ok you can borrow my rose ballerine..  it's so beautiful!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

chicnfab said:


> Ok you can borrow my rose ballerine..  it's so beautiful!!



Thanks - I'd love to [emoji7]


----------



## Aryel

My Pallas Clutch in action! Please excuse the photo from washroom


----------



## missconvy

julie32 said:


> Action pic before taking my Brand new Delightful MM out for the first time [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690437



So lovely!


----------



## Pmrbfay

She's gonna drive the new riding mower home after dinner and margarita at Appleby's. [emoji4]


----------



## chicnfab

Yes I have 2 bags in one day.. with my chanel surpique chevron in the morning and Alma bb in the afternoon..and yes I love pink..have a lovely weekend everyone!!


----------



## Dawn

Purse FanGirl said:


> At Starbucks with Speddy B 25 DA and Coach Rexy Coin Case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689469


so pretty - and lil Rexy is so cute


----------



## dmmiller

My beloved DE speedy is enjoying CigarFest with DH.


----------



## viewwing

chicnfab said:


> Yes I have 2 bags in one day.. with my chanel surpique chevron in the morning and Alma bb in the afternoon..and yes I love pink..have a lovely weekend everyone!!


Cute! But I like the amla bb better.


----------



## chicnfab

viewwing said:


> Cute! But I like the amla bb better.


Ohh thanks!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Using miss Eva today.


----------



## missconvy

clutch carry for church


----------



## chicnfab

missconvy said:


> View attachment 3691405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clutch carry for church


Happy Church day! Gorgeous!


----------



## chicnfab

kkfiregirl said:


> Using miss Eva today.
> 
> View attachment 3691278


 have a great day with your little one!


----------



## kkfiregirl

chicnfab said:


> have a great day with your little one!



Thank you, I will! [emoji8]


----------



## BoomBoom

missconvy said:


> View attachment 3691405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clutch carry for church


love it... you know my favorite Bible verse?  Read it below. Luke 12:33  lol


----------



## missconvy

chicnfab said:


> Happy Church day! Gorgeous!



Aw thanks! [emoji5]


----------



## missconvy

BoomBoom said:


> love it... you know my favorite Bible verse?  Read it below. Luke 12:33  lol



Haha clever!


----------



## Luvnlife

Pics of what I'm hoping for and in love with both of these. Does anyone own the Montaigne bb and have any opinions on using it and the straps twisting when being worn or problems with the zipper?  Love the leather on it instead of monogram for a change. Hopefully soon I'll post a pic of me using the wallet and bag!  Would love any opinions. THX


----------



## zyzyx9

Airport chic  speedy 35


----------



## frivofrugalista

Loving the ease of use with this clutch!


----------



## zyzyx9

frivofrugalista said:


> Loving the ease of use with this clutch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691590


Goshhhhhh details on this clutch are incredible!!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

zyzyx9 said:


> Goshhhhhh details on this clutch are incredible!!!!



Thank you[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Loving the ease of use with this clutch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691590


Glad you are loving this gorgeous clutch -- it looks great with what you are wearing.   Hope your birthday month is a joyous one .


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

Luvnlife said:


> View attachment 3691582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of what I'm hoping for and in love with both of these. Does anyone own the Montaigne bb and have any opinions on using it and the straps twisting when being worn or problems with the zipper?  Love the leather on it instead of monogram for a change. Hopefully soon I'll post a pic of me using the wallet and bag!  Would love any opinions. THX


Love those bags!


----------



## Rani

Luvnlife said:


> View attachment 3691582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of what I'm hoping for and in love with both of these. Does anyone own the Montaigne bb and have any opinions on using it and the straps twisting when being worn or problems with the zipper?  Love the leather on it instead of monogram for a change. Hopefully soon I'll post a pic of me using the wallet and bag!  Would love any opinions. THX


Excited for you, this is my favorite LV. I would like to buy one soon too!


----------



## Cas_xx

My little Neo Noe at the 'Grand Designs' show in London


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Glad you are loving this gorgeous clutch -- it looks great with what you are wearing.   Hope your birthday month is a joyous one .



Thank you, I'm loving this clutch and I normally don't care for them! 
More to come this month[emoji170][emoji4]


----------



## fashion_junky

Used my reverse mono PM in the rainy weather yesterday


----------



## Aliluvlv

Aryel said:


> My Pallas Clutch in action! Please excuse the photo from washroom


Lovely and so are your Hunter boots!


----------



## Julk19

frivofrugalista said:


> Loving the ease of use with this clutch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691590


Wow! Could you post more detailed photos like what fits inside? This looks way better than what I thought. I honestly don't get other bags in this collaboration.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

This bag survived my staycation!  Perfect for traveling!!


----------



## lhaiat

HeartMyMJs said:


> This bag survived my staycation!  Perfect for traveling!!
> 
> View attachment 3692032


love your sandals what brand are they?


----------



## Iamminda

HeartMyMJs said:


> This bag survived my staycation!  Perfect for traveling!!
> 
> View attachment 3692032


Cute bag and cute look .


----------



## myluvofbags

frivofrugalista said:


> Loving the ease of use with this clutch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691590


Love the color and details, did it come with the gold strap?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lhaiat said:


> love your sandals what brand are they?



Thanks!!  They're from Target!!  It's by Sam & Libby.



Iamminda said:


> Cute bag and cute look .



Thank you always!![emoji7]


----------



## frivofrugalista

myluvofbags said:


> Love the color and details, did it come with the gold strap?



Thank you, yes it did!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Julk19 said:


> Wow! Could you post more detailed photos like what fits inside? This looks way better than what I thought. I honestly don't get other bags in this collaboration.



Will do tomorrow!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3690751
> 
> She's gonna drive the new riding mower home after dinner and margarita at Appleby's. [emoji4]



Lol. Love it.


----------



## Dawn

zyzyx9 said:


> Airport chic  speedy 35


So pretty!


----------



## LuckyBitch

zyzyx9 said:


> Airport chic  speedy 35


A well used beauty


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

Cas_xx said:


> My little Neo Noe at the 'Grand Designs' show in London


Cute LV bag!


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

fashion_junky said:


> Used my reverse mono PM in the rainy weather yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3691922


Love the bag, need to get one!


----------



## Designervintage

Monday, fun day [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sandy1017

Designervintage said:


> Monday, fun day [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3692256


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks! @vinbenphon1


----------



## Lisa_S

Finally a sunny day after tons of rain....so a sunny day calls for a bright and fun bag! My Soft Lockit PM in Framboise.


----------



## mcgummerson

Lisa_S said:


> Finally a sunny day after tons of rain....so a sunny day calls for a bright and fun bag! My Soft Lockit PM in Framboise.
> 
> View attachment 3692421


This is so beautiful & summery


----------



## Pmrbfay

Lunch at the Boys & Girls Club board meeting. (With 2 inches to spare above the floor - lol!)


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my Speedy 25 bags yesterday.


----------



## j19

Yesterday's shopping


----------



## chicnfab

HeartMyMJs said:


> This bag survived my staycation!  Perfect for traveling!!
> 
> View attachment 3692032


Love the whole outfit.. the bag and your sandals!


----------



## chicnfab

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Speedy 25 bags yesterday.


Love your top! Your charm is so cute! Nice bag and whole outfit!


----------



## Pmrbfay

@Trudysmom - lovely bag and charm!


----------



## myluvofbags

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3692521


The yellow charm pop of color looks amazing against your bag


----------



## BoomBoom

Lisa_S said:


> Finally a sunny day after tons of rain....so a sunny day calls for a bright and fun bag! My Soft Lockit PM in Framboise.
> 
> View attachment 3692421


Holy stinkin cow!!!  I live in Florida and I haven't seen sunshine like what's coming off that Lockit!  Awesome.


----------



## love2learn

ccbaggirl89 said:


> taking little Rosalie on vacation. she's in-flight here...
> View attachment 3690405


is this with the sunset color interior?  Love that new color.  Wish they would've released more in this color.


----------



## love2learn

kkfiregirl said:


> Alma bb at the playground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690508


Beautiful!!


----------



## love2learn

Aryel said:


> My Pallas Clutch in action! Please excuse the photo from washroom


I love this little gem!!  So cute!!


----------



## love2learn

chicnfab said:


> Yes I have 2 bags in one day.. with my chanel surpique chevron in the morning and Alma bb in the afternoon..and yes I love pink..have a lovely weekend everyone!!


Both look stunning with your outfit!!


----------



## love2learn

frivofrugalista said:


> Loving the ease of use with this clutch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691590


Thank you for this beautiful picture.  I now see all the little details I guess I didn't notice before.  Lovely!!


----------



## love2learn

Cas_xx said:


> My little Neo Noe at the 'Grand Designs' show in London


Looks so cute and perfect with your outfit.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

chicnfab said:


> Love the whole outfit.. the bag and your sandals!



Thank you!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## love2learn

Lisa_S said:


> Finally a sunny day after tons of rain....so a sunny day calls for a bright and fun bag! My Soft Lockit PM in Framboise.
> 
> View attachment 3692421


Oh the Framboise color!!  Such a gorgeous color on a such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## chicnfab

love2learn said:


> Both look stunning with your outfit!!


Thanks my dear! That's so sweet of you


----------



## myluvofbags

Waiting for my next tattoo to be drawn up


----------



## j19

Today's dinner plus my cardholder


----------



## ccbaggirl89

love2learn said:


> is this with the sunset color interior?  Love that new color.  Wish they would've released more in this color.


yes.. sunrise. they did release a few more items just last week in sunrise. the clery, the saint michel, and a few others. it's a really nice shade against the mono


----------



## kina.strickland

Speedy B 35 bathroom break while shopping at Saks in NYC [emoji41]


----------



## kkfiregirl

j19 said:


> Today's dinner plus my cardholder
> View attachment 3692982
> View attachment 3692983



Your food looks soooo delicious! It's tempting me, but alas, I must watch my waistline. ☹️


----------



## bh4me

Did some grocery shopping with my Rubens today. I know not many people's cup of tea....lol but I love it! I also prefer wearing it with a long chain


----------



## BoomBoom

bh4me said:


> Did some grocery shopping with my Rubens today. I know not many people's cup of tea....lol but I love it! I also prefer wearing it with a long chain
> View attachment 3694074


I don't think the website does these pieces justice.  I didn't care for any of them... then I see the mod  shots of them being worn... Holy buckets!! You look awesome!


----------



## myluvofbags

bh4me said:


> Did some grocery shopping with my Rubens today. I know not many people's cup of tea....lol but I love it! I also prefer wearing it with a long chain
> View attachment 3694074


Looks good on you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

old-school cherry blossom pochette, trying to win another LV


----------



## Banoffee123

Love love love drooling over all of your LV pics!


----------



## Pursebella

In action at the LV store with Twist rose ballerine....


----------



## pjhm

bh4me said:


> Did some grocery shopping with my Rubens today. I know not many people's cup of tea....lol but I love it! I also prefer wearing it with a long chain
> View attachment 3694074



Looks fantastic- makes the whole outfit chic!


----------



## j19

bh4me said:


> Did some grocery shopping with my Rubens today. I know not many people's cup of tea....lol but I love it! I also prefer wearing it with a long chain
> View attachment 3694074


Love this!


----------



## JLP2006

dmmiller said:


> View attachment 3690833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beloved DE speedy is enjoying CigarFest with DH.


Oh wow...I don't think my DH knew about CigarFest.  He hasn't been to Cigar International in a while and the damage would of been bad!


----------



## FancyPants77

Pursebella said:


> In action at the LV store with Twist rose ballerine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694447



This bag looks terrific on you!! Beautiful color


----------



## Pursebella

FancyPants77 said:


> This bag looks terrific on you!! Beautiful color


Thank you I really love it!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

bh4me said:


> Did some grocery shopping with my Rubens today. I know not many people's cup of tea....lol but I love it! I also prefer wearing it with a long chain
> View attachment 3694074


I love it and you wear it well  !!!


----------



## Dawn

Shopping at Target with my DE Speedy B 25


----------



## missconvy

What my pochette does all day while I'm at work... kinda like when you wonder what your dog does all day [emoji848]


----------



## LoVe

bh4me said:


> Did some grocery shopping with my Rubens today. I know not many people's cup of tea....lol but I love it! I also prefer wearing it with a long chain
> View attachment 3694074



Casual grocery shopping with some 17th century art on your hip.


----------



## chicnfab

With my Camera Pouch.. have a great day everyone!


----------



## Nathalie123

My pochette accessoires with Neo Noe  strap


----------



## MarLoLV

Buying shoes with my pochette azur and denim shawl!


----------



## chicnfab

MarLoLV said:


> Buying shoes with my pochette azur and denim shawl!


Loving the whole outfit! Especially with the shoes!!!


----------



## MarLoLV

chicnfab said:


> Loving the whole outfit! Especially with the shoes!!!


I have never tried Valentino rockstuds but these are really comfortable! Didn't buy them though, I need nude one.


----------



## chicnfab

MarLoLV said:


> I have never tried Valentino rockstuds but these are really comfortable! Didn't buy them though, I need nude one.


Yeah nude would be perfect!!


----------



## Sonmi999

My Sophia Coppola with me at work ❤ After a few months of frequent use, it is finally starting to sag!  Can't wait for a slouchier look ❤


----------



## Dawn

Sonmi999 said:


> My Sophia Coppola with me at work ❤ After a few months of frequent use, it is finally starting to sag!  Can't wait for a slouchier look ❤


The SC bag is like the holy grail of LVs for me. SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Sonmi999

Dawn said:


> The SC bag is like the holy grail of LVs for me. SO BEAUTIFUL!


This bag is amazing  I hope you manage to get yours! You won't regret it


----------



## marieski

Nathalie123 said:


> View attachment 3695672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pochette accessoires with Neo Noe  strap


Love this with the strap and charm!


----------



## Chelay@45

T


Sonmi999 said:


> My Sophia Coppola with me at work ❤ After a few months of frequent use, it is finally starting to sag!  Can't wait for a slouchier look ❤


This bag is So stunning!


----------



## FancyPants77

Sonmi999 said:


> My Sophia Coppola with me at work [emoji173] After a few months of frequent use, it is finally starting to sag!  Can't wait for a slouchier look [emoji173]



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sonmi999 said:


> My Sophia Coppola with me at work [emoji173] After a few months of frequent use, it is finally starting to sag!  Can't wait for a slouchier look [emoji173]



Put a few heavy books in it & hang if from a door knob. It will sag in no time [emoji14]


----------



## Sonmi999

Chelay@45 said:


> T
> 
> This bag is So stunning!


Thanks, doll! ^_^



FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!


Thank you ❤



kkfiregirl said:


> Put a few heavy books in it & hang if from a door knob. It will sag in no time [emoji14]


Oh, poor Sophia! [emoji23]


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lunch and cake at the Crown Perth Casino with my Azteque bb.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Sonmi999 said:


> My Sophia Coppola with me at work ❤ After a few months of frequent use, it is finally starting to sag!  Can't wait for a slouchier look ❤


She is a beauty for sure.


----------



## Ladyzee16

My passenger for the week


----------



## Ladyzee16

Now we are home...chillin...trying to start the day....


----------



## Ladyzee16

Ladyzee16 said:


> Now we are home...chillin...trying to start the day....


----------



## Ladyzee16

Ladyzee16 said:


> Now we are home...chillin...trying to start the day....


Please excuse the background!!!..[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Dawn

DE Speedy B 25 Waiting for my flight for a girls' weekend!
NKOTB/Boyz II Men/Paula Abdul concert tonight!


----------



## LuxMommy

Well,  you've seen her before, but I just can't help myself .


----------



## Aryel

Decided to go casual on Friday with Mansuir Gavriel but LV slgs in action.


----------



## Sonmi999

vinbenphon1 said:


> Lunch and cake at the Crown Perth Casino with my Azteque bb.
> 
> View attachment 3696438
> View attachment 3696439


This bag is amazing!!


----------



## Sonmi999

vinbenphon1 said:


> She is a beauty for sure.


Thank you


----------



## j19

vinbenphon1 said:


> Lunch and cake at the Crown Perth Casino with my Azteque bb.
> 
> View attachment 3696438
> View attachment 3696439


Beautiful!


----------



## chicnfab

With tivoli pm today...have a great day everyone!!


----------



## rendodan110

Out putting keyboxes on my new listings, it's been pouring rain for days!


----------



## FancyPants77

rendodan110 said:


> Out putting keyboxes on my new listings, it's been pouring rain for days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697037



Perfect rainy day bag . Love damier ebene.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Eva and I picked out a few pots of flowers for the patio to celebrate wrapping up events I've been working on for months (senior banquet and commencement) Finally finished today. Hoping to enjoy a nice long weekend relaxing. Happy Friday everyone & happy mother's day weekend to all the moms out there! [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sorry picture wouldn't attach the first time!


----------



## BoomBoom

rendodan110 said:


> Out putting keyboxes on my new listings, it's been pouring rain for days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697037


Such a hardworking little bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3697081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry picture wouldn't attach the first time!


Miss Eva is lovely.  Congrats on finishing your big project -- no doubt, a job well done.  Enjoy your well deserved time off this weekend


----------



## bh4me

BoomBoom said:


> I don't think the website does these pieces justice.  I didn't care for any of them... then I see the mod  shots of them being worn... Holy buckets!! You look awesome!


Thank you! Yes, seeing it irl made a huge difference to me. I reserved it initially just out of curiousity...lol! 



myluvofbags said:


> Looks good on you!


Thank you!



pjhm said:


> Looks fantastic- makes the whole outfit chic!


Thanks! It's what I love about it. It's great with plain outfits.



j19 said:


> Love this!





Dmurphy1 said:


> I love it and you wear it well  !!!


Thank you!



LoVe said:


> Casual grocery shopping with some 17th century art on your hip.


 Lol! Yes, I feel fabulous! ...even when I get some interesting looks  My SA asked me if I already used the clutch yet for a special occasion. Ha! I don't need to wait for that.


----------



## anis azmi

On my way to Ikea with my favourite!


----------



## FAheartsLV721

My first day with this beauty. I still can't believe I have one! My [emoji173]️gave me the best mother's
Day/work anniversary present ever! I am celebrating my 19th year serving our great nation in the Air Force. One more year until retirement!


----------



## BoomBoom

FAheartsLV721 said:


> My first day with this beauty. I still can't believe I have one! My [emoji173]️gave me the best mother's
> Day/work anniversary present ever! I am celebrating my 19th year serving our great nation in the Air Force. One more year until retirement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697249
> 
> View attachment 3697251
> View attachment 3697252


May I be the first to Thank You For Your Service!!!  You deserve it and so much more.  Wear it in good health.


----------



## mcgummerson

FAheartsLV721 said:


> My first day with this beauty. I still can't believe I have one! My [emoji173]️gave me the best mother's
> Day/work anniversary present ever! I am celebrating my 19th year serving our great nation in the Air Force. One more year until retirement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697249
> 
> View attachment 3697251
> View attachment 3697252


Such a beautiful bag!!! Happy Mother's Day & thank you for protecting our country!!! Love your charms too!


----------



## kath00

FAheartsLV721 said:


> My first day with this beauty. I still can't believe I have one! My [emoji173]️gave me the best mother's
> Day/work anniversary present ever! I am celebrating my 19th year serving our great nation in the Air Force. One more year until retirement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697249
> 
> View attachment 3697251
> View attachment 3697252



Congratulations. Your pix just made me call my SA and order one for me!


----------



## MarLoLV

FAheartsLV721 said:


> My first day with this beauty. I still can't believe I have one! My [emoji173]️gave me the best mother's
> Day/work anniversary present ever! I am celebrating my 19th year serving our great nation in the Air Force. One more year until retirement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697249
> 
> View attachment 3697251
> View attachment 3697252


Congratulations! Beautiful bag and pompom!


----------



## MarLoLV

anis azmi said:


> On my way to Ikea with my favourite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697234


Great bag and that strap looks comfortable.


----------



## Maggioly

Artsy


----------



## fabuleux

Maggioly said:


> Artsy


I like your wall!


----------



## luv2bling

FAheartsLV721 said:


> My first day with this beauty. I still can't believe I have one! My [emoji173]️gave me the best mother's
> Day/work anniversary present ever! I am celebrating my 19th year serving our great nation in the Air Force. One more year until retirement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697249
> 
> View attachment 3697251
> View attachment 3697252



This is stunning!!!  Thank you for your 19 years of service!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Miss Eva is lovely.  Congrats on finishing your big project -- no doubt, a job well done.  Enjoy your well deserved time off this weekend


Thanks L! These two events, are all consuming from March til they're over mid may. TPF is my best diversion and of course that next LV item on the horizon is great incentive. I'm trying hard to stay away from LV this weekend!


----------



## FAheartsLV721

Headed to lunch...it's her first day out! 

[emoji7]


----------



## snibor

FAheartsLV721 said:


> Headed to lunch...it's her first day out!
> 
> [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3697850



So pretty!


----------



## fayth_ailyn07

Love this! Can't wait to have my own in 3 weeks ❤️


----------



## fayth_ailyn07

Try cloversac's raincoat. They ship to multiple countries. That is a pretty bag BtW


----------



## fyn72

FAheartsLV721 said:


> Headed to lunch...it's her first day out!
> 
> [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3697850


Gorgeous! I love all the photos you've posted of this bag and the pretty charms


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Getting ready to go out with my MC Claudia! 




What's inside!


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## vanhornink

FAheartsLV721 said:


> My first day with this beauty. I still can't believe I have one! My [emoji173]️gave me the best mother's
> Day/work anniversary present ever! I am celebrating my 19th year serving our great nation in the Air Force. One more year until retirement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697249
> 
> View attachment 3697251
> View attachment 3697252


Love the bag but most important thank you for serving and our protection.


----------



## j_87

Enjoying a cappuccino at a coffee shop in Florence with my new key pouch (MIF!) that I picked up at the store here.


----------



## coolganzee

Porsay having some sun after winter hibernation!


----------



## kkfiregirl

FAheartsLV721 said:


> Headed to lunch...it's her first day out!
> 
> [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3697850



You look FABULOUS!


----------



## Vancang

missconvy said:


> View attachment 3695535
> 
> What my pochette does all day while I'm at work... kinda like when you wonder what your dog does all day [emoji848]



I love your strap!! Where is it from?


----------



## fayth_ailyn07

What a collection! Nice pieces here❤️


----------



## Sibelle

I was trying on some new clothes for spring & summer with my Pochette Accessoires  (strap is not LV).


----------



## ccbaggirl89

FAheartsLV721 said:


> My first day with this beauty. I still can't believe I have one! My [emoji173]️gave me the best mother's
> Day/work anniversary present ever! I am celebrating my 19th year serving our great nation in the Air Force. One more year until retirement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697249
> 
> View attachment 3697251
> View attachment 3697252


your bag is gorgeous and  the charms!


----------



## manda331

Mother's Day lunch with my family and my parents! Happy Mother's Day Ladies! Mom & I brought Artsy & Melie along! [emoji253]


----------



## lasvegasann

Waiting in the In and Out Burger drive thru with my Sarah wallet.
Happy Mother's Day everybody!


----------



## love2learn

manda331 said:


> Mother's Day lunch with my family and my parents! Happy Mother's Day Ladies! Mom & I brought Artsy & Melie along! [emoji253]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698839
> View attachment 3698840
> View attachment 3698841


Great picture!!  Love that you get to share LV love with your mother!!


----------



## manda331

love2learn said:


> Great picture!!  Love that you get to share LV love with your mother!!


Thank you sweetie! [emoji178]  Yes, Mom & I share love for LV.....grandma on the other hand is a different story! Lol [emoji85]


----------



## pjhm

MarLoLV said:


> Congratulations! Beautiful bag and pompom!


 I am celebrating my 19th year serving our great nation in the Air Force. One more year until retirement!

Thank you for your service!! The bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Lisa_S

Using my Mother's Day gift for the first time today...My new Very Tote MM in Mastic Raisin!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Lisa_S said:


> Using my Mother's Day gift for the first time today...My new Very Tote MM in Mastic Raisin!
> 
> View attachment 3699332



So beautiful!!


----------



## missconvy

Lisa_S said:


> Using my Mother's Day gift for the first time today...My new Very Tote MM in Mastic Raisin!
> 
> View attachment 3699332



Oh my word this is stunning!


----------



## itsmree

FAheartsLV721 said:


> My first day with this beauty. I still can't believe I have one! My [emoji173]️gave me the best mother's
> Day/work anniversary present ever! I am celebrating my 19th year serving our great nation in the Air Force. One more year until retirement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697249
> 
> View attachment 3697251
> View attachment 3697252


so pretty, as are you. and as an army mom, i also say THANK YOU to you and your family for your service!


----------



## FAheartsLV721

itsmree said:


> so pretty, as are you. and as an army mom, i also say THANK YOU to you and your family for your service!



Thank you for your very kind words and thank you everyone on TPF for your support. You have no idea how much it means to service members especially during a time of conflict. It's been an amazing experience. [emoji173]️


----------



## italianlolita

Flowers for my mother in law's grave on Mother's Day along with Damier azur speedy 35


----------



## Ehyatt

FAheartsLV721 said:


> My first day with this beauty. I still can't believe I have one! My [emoji173]️gave me the best mother's
> Day/work anniversary present ever! I am celebrating my 19th year serving our great nation in the Air Force. One more year until retirement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697249
> 
> View attachment 3697251
> View attachment 3697252



As a former AF spouse, seriously THANK YOU. Times are tough and less than 1% of Americans serve their country in some capacity. Good luck on your final year and congratulations.


----------



## daffyleigh

manda331 said:


> Thank you sweetie! [emoji178]  Yes, Mom & I share love for LV.....grandma on the other hand is a different story! Lol [emoji85]


Sounds like me and my daughter!  We love lV but the grandmother, not so much!  We are bag twins with you and mom too!


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my Alma bb out  yesterday.


----------



## luvspurses

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Alma bb out  yesterday.


love your alma bb bee!


----------



## FAheartsLV721

Ehyatt said:


> As a former AF spouse, seriously THANK YOU. Times are tough and less than 1% of Americans serve their country in some capacity. Good luck on your final year and congratulations.



Thank you for so much love and support on TPF. I am so humbled by your words. As I am getting closer to retirement I am definitely emotional. It's been a rough couple weeks at work and this has made up for it. Thank you ladies for everything. You are all truly amazing and make me feel proud to put that uniform on everyday [emoji173]️.


----------



## luv2bling

Lisa_S said:


> Using my Mother's Day gift for the first time today...My new Very Tote MM in Mastic Raisin!
> 
> View attachment 3699332


What an outrageously gorgeous bag!


----------



## FAheartsLV721

Lisa_S said:


> Using my Mother's Day gift for the first time today...My new Very Tote MM in Mastic Raisin!
> 
> View attachment 3699332



I have never seen this bag before you post. I keep going back to look at it. So beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Lisa_S

luv2bling said:


> What an outrageously gorgeous bag!





FAheartsLV721 said:


> I have never seen this bag before you post. I keep going back to look at it. So beautiful! [emoji7]



Thank you! I love it too!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FAheartsLV721 said:


> My first day with this beauty. I still can't believe I have one! My [emoji173]️gave me the best mother's
> Day/work anniversary present ever! I am celebrating my 19th year serving our great nation in the Air Force. One more year until retirement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697249
> 
> View attachment 3697251
> View attachment 3697252


Thank you so so much for your service!!!!


----------



## laineycat

View attachment 3700087

Taken last month at the airport with my Greenwich. My last day in Italy. Wishing I was still there!


----------



## Sonmi999

laineycat said:


> View attachment 3700087
> 
> Taken last month at the airport with my Greenwich. My last day in Italy. Wishing I was still there!


This bag is beautiful! ❤


----------



## llviolet

First day with my Neonoe!


----------



## historygal

Hanging out with my Pochette Accessories and taking in the sun at the Inner Harbor, Baltimore, MD before meetings begin.


----------



## FAheartsLV721

My LVs at the office...


----------



## FAheartsLV721

FAheartsLV721 said:


> My LVs at the office...
> 
> View attachment 3700494



I don't know how the shoe pic made it in there...sorry.


----------



## SpeedyJC

The perfect day to break the MC out of the closet.


----------



## kina.strickland

Enjoing the weather with my Pochette NM Damier Ebene [emoji8]


----------



## Cocoabean

At our favorite pub for lunch. Kind of dark, but my French Company Vintage Speedy out for a spin.


----------



## Cocoabean

Still Figuring out what I am doing here, oopsie. :/


----------



## Panders77

Lisa_S said:


> Using my Mother's Day gift for the first time today...My new Very Tote MM in Mastic Raisin!
> 
> View attachment 3699332


What a beauty


----------



## FAheartsLV721

I posted this in the May reveals too. I have been trying to expand my LV accessories. I have repurposed these preloved pieces. 

Monogram Dragonne Marly Clutch 
Monogram Tulum Key Pouch

The clutch fits an iPad mini with room for other things and I keep my earbuds in the key Pouch. I also have the Wapity camera case and I'm not quite sure what to put in it yet. 







Thanks for letting me share!!! [emoji259]


----------



## Tygrrlilley

FAheartsLV721 said:


> I posted this in the May reveals too. I have been trying to expand my LV accessories. I have repurposed these preloved pieces.
> 
> Monogram Dragonne Marly Clutch
> Monogram Tulum Key Pouch
> 
> The clutch fits an iPad mini with room for other things and I keep my earbuds in the key Pouch. I also have the Wapity camera case and I'm not quite sure what to put in it yet.
> 
> View attachment 3700977
> 
> View attachment 3700978
> View attachment 3700979
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!! [emoji259]



Great use for the key pouch! I use my wappity as an emergency kit. A couple feminine products, band aids and nail clippers. I usually have a spray Neosporin in here too.


----------



## fayth_ailyn07

bam253 said:


> View attachment 3402194
> 
> 
> My babies 1st Louis Vuitton [emoji178][emoji12] the shirt says it all...following in mommy's footsteps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402195


This is so adorable ❤️


----------



## LakeLake

Lisa_S said:


> Using my Mother's Day gift for the first time today...My new Very Tote MM in Mastic Raisin!
> 
> View attachment 3699332


Ooooh this is gorgeous! Enjoy your beautiful gift [emoji7][emoji5]


----------



## Crazy for Bags

My DE Speedy 30 out for a well deserved (didn't have the best day today) glass of wine and dinner. Unseasonably warm today!


----------



## j19

Desserts at a teddy bear themed cafe


----------



## Cams

My birthday gift for the first time today. My DE in GM


----------



## Zucnarf

Capu bb galet


----------



## Yuki85

Lunch time with my Sarah


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

Yuki85 said:


> Lunch time with my Sarah
> 
> View attachment 3702207


I love that!!! Beautiful


----------



## Yuki85

Sweet Whimsy said:


> I love that!!! Beautiful


thank you!!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

At the European wax center on montague st.


----------



## pmburk

FAheartsLV721 said:


> My first day with this beauty. I still can't believe I have one! My [emoji173]️gave me the best mother's
> Day/work anniversary present ever! I am celebrating my 19th year serving our great nation in the Air Force. One more year until retirement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697249
> 
> View attachment 3697251
> View attachment 3697252



Gorgeous bag, and thank you for your service! 

Here is my Besace Rosebery at an arts festival downtown a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## kkfiregirl

And mini pochette keeping me organized at the nail salon


----------



## j19

Cams said:


> My birthday gift for the first time today. My DE in GM


Love this!


----------



## FancyPants77

FAheartsLV721 said:


> My first day with this beauty. I still can't believe I have one! My [emoji173]️gave me the best mother's
> Day/work anniversary present ever! I am celebrating my 19th year serving our great nation in the Air Force. One more year until retirement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697249
> 
> View attachment 3697251
> View attachment 3697252



Awww thank you for your service and congratulations on this beauty!! Your charm/poof looks sooo pretty with it. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## BoomBoom

Going to dentist and then to cash in my Lottery winnings.  Don't get excited... it was only $5, no LV shopping today.


----------



## FancyPants77

Sibelle said:


> I was trying on some new clothes for spring & summer with my Pochette Accessoires  (strap is not LV).
> 
> View attachment 3698736



Such a pretty dress. The pochette looks great with it and the strap looks wonderful too- crossbody is my favorite way to carry the pochette


----------



## FancyPants77

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Alma bb out  yesterday.



Adorable bag and charm!


----------



## Zucnarf

One more from today


----------



## j19

Found this book at a store today  it's on my wish list!


----------



## amstevens714

Maggioly said:


> I'm cheacking if I can really wear DE worry free! Lol!



Haha - love this and the photo!


----------



## amstevens714

Zucnarf said:


> One more from today
> View attachment 3702610



Beautiful bag and I love the color of your dress


----------



## Zucnarf

amstevens714 said:


> Beautiful bag and I love the color of your dress



Thank you Amstevens!
This is my first green/olive dress


----------



## amstevens714

Zucnarf said:


> Thank you Amstevens!
> This is my first green/olive dress



It's great with your skintone


----------



## amstevens714

FAheartsLV721 said:


> My LVs at the office...
> 
> View attachment 3700494



Love the mono but those shoes!


----------



## Zucnarf

amstevens714 said:


> It's great with your skintone



Thank you [emoji254][emoji257][emoji4]


----------



## Pmrbfay

View attachment 3702748

Sheltering in place during a tornado warning.


----------



## Luvnlife

BoomBoom said:


> Going to dentist and then to cash in my Lottery winnings.  Don't get excited... it was only $5, no LV shopping today.
> View attachment 3702524



Looks beautiful!  Is that the 25 and do you ever attach a strap to it?


----------



## amstevens714

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3702748
> 
> Sheltering in place during a tornado warning.



Oh no! Be safe!


----------



## allyloupuppy

My speedy 25 in grenade


----------



## Pmrbfay

Tornado warning has expired for my area. We are all safe and no actual tornado in town proper.


----------



## Pmrbfay

@amstevens714 - all clear and tornado warning has expired for my town. We are all safe. Thanks for the good thoughts!


----------



## fayth_ailyn07

BoomBoom said:


> Going to dentist and then to cash in my Lottery winnings.  Don't get excited... it was only $5, no LV shopping today.
> View attachment 3702524


I love how you dress your speedy azur up❤️


----------



## khooslein

It's Friday and Bagatelle day, yay!


----------



## BoomBoom

Luvnlife said:


> Looks beautiful!  Is that the 25 and do you ever attach a strap to it?


It's the 30 against my need-to-lose-50-pounds body!!  I'm still waiting for my strap order from Mautto.  Hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## BoomBoom

fayth_ailyn07 said:


> I love how you dress your speedy azur up❤️


Awww thanks.  Love that bag so much I may need it in Mono.  My DH can't understand the need for more than one purse.  So since my last two are were bought in the last 2 months, it looks like it will be awhile till my next one.


----------



## Luvnlife

BoomBoom said:


> It's the 30 against my need-to-lose-50-pounds body!!  I'm still waiting for my strap order from Mautto.  Hasn't shipped yet.



Your bag looks great on you. Will the strap attach well?  I'm trying to decide between the bandolier or regular speedy. I actually have an extra mono strap that will work so I'm just not sure which to purchase. THX


----------



## BoomBoom

Luvnlife said:


> Your bag looks great on you. Will the strap attach well?  I'm trying to decide between the bandolier or regular speedy. I actually have an extra mono strap that will work so I'm just not sure which to purchase. THX



Thank you!.  I don't have a shoulder strap yet, but after I posted a question on this thread:  Can I turn this Into A Crossbody Bag  I got the tip to try a strap from Mautto .  I've ordered 2 but they have not arrived yet.  Keep an eye on that thread, I'll post mod shots with my Speedy and Duomo as a cross body when I get the straps.  Since I wasn't sure how it would turn out, I thought I'd try this option first before I invested in an actual leather matched strap from LV.  In fact, it may make me want to get a Speedy 30B.  So we'll see.


----------



## fayth_ailyn07

BoomBoom said:


> Thank you!.  I don't have a shoulder strap yet, but after I posted a question on this thread:  Can I turn this Into A Crossbody Bag  I got the tip to try a strap from Mautto .  I've ordered 2 but they have not arrived yet.  Keep an eye on that thread, I'll post mod shots with my Speedy and Duomo as a cross body when I get the straps.  Since I wasn't sure how it would turn out, I thought I'd try this option first before I invested in an actual leather matched strap from LV.  In fact, it may make me want to get a Speedy 30B.  So we'll see.


Can you please tell me which strap you ordered for your DA?


----------



## Dorf

Ready for work.


----------



## Yuki85

Took off today [emoji111]️


----------



## kkfiregirl

allyloupuppy said:


> My speedy 25 in grenade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702832



This is fabulous! [emoji7]


----------



## fabuleux

Yuki85 said:


> Took off today [emoji111]️
> 
> View attachment 3703237


Makes me hungry!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Dorf said:


> Ready for work.
> View attachment 3703230


looks like a pic from a magazine, very put together


----------



## Luvnlife

BoomBoom said:


> Thank you!.  I don't have a shoulder strap yet, but after I posted a question on this thread:  Can I turn this Into A Crossbody Bag  I got the tip to try a strap from Mautto .  I've ordered 2 but they have not arrived yet.  Keep an eye on that thread, I'll post mod shots with my Speedy and Duomo as a cross body when I get the straps.  Since I wasn't sure how it would turn out, I thought I'd try this option first before I invested in an actual leather matched strap from LV.  In fact, it may make me want to get a Speedy 30B.  So we'll see.



THX for the info. I previously owned the mono speedy b 30 and it was too big on me. I'm petite and I also carry very little in my bags. Children are married and out of house so my days of carrying things for them are long gone. I sold my speedy and the girl who bought it didn't want the shoulder strap. Imagine that. I purchased the speedy b damier ebene in 25 and have loved it. Perfect size for me and I have not had problems with the opening. Now I'm trying to decide on the azur or mono. Thinking of azur, as not sure I want it as flashy as mono but do I buy the azur in regular speedy and attach the strap I already own or do I purchase the speedy b. I don't want to damage the bag. Sooo many decisions. If only this was the hardest decision I had to make in life, life would be great. Haha


----------



## kkfiregirl

Dorf said:


> Ready for work.
> View attachment 3703230



Looking sharp!


----------



## Dorf

ccbaggirl89 said:


> looks like a pic from a magazine, very put together


Thanks!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Yuki85 said:


> Took off today [emoji111]️
> 
> View attachment 3703237



Enjoy! [emoji8]


----------



## kkfiregirl

BoomBoom said:


> Awww thanks.  Love that bag so much I may need it in Mono.  My DH can't understand the need for more than one purse.  So since my last two are were bought in the last 2 months, it looks like it will be awhile till my next one.



They never understand, my husband will use the same wallet until he dies. [emoji14]


----------



## allyloupuppy

kkfiregirl said:


> This is fabulous! [emoji7]


Thanks [emoji3]


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

FAheartsLV721 said:


> Headed to lunch...it's her first day out!
> 
> [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3697850


you look frickin fabulous


----------



## BoomBoom

Dorf said:


> Ready for work.
> View attachment 3703230


Dang... you look like an LV model!!!! Wow!


----------



## BoomBoom

Luvnlife said:


> THX for the info. I previously owned the mono speedy b 30 and it was too big on me. I'm petite and I also carry very little in my bags. Children are married and out of house so my days of carrying things for them are long gone. I sold my speedy and the girl who bought it didn't want the shoulder strap. Imagine that. I purchased the speedy b damier ebene in 25 and have loved it. Perfect size for me and I have not had problems with the opening. Now I'm trying to decide on the azur or mono. Thinking of azur, as not sure I want it as flashy as mono but do I buy the azur in regular speedy and attach the strap I already own or do I purchase the speedy b. I don't want to damage the bag. Sooo many decisions. If only this was the hardest decision I had to make in life, life would be great. Haha


I think the easiest way to decide is to go to the boutique with your strap and try it out.  On the Mautto website there's a video showing canvas and nylon straps with LV bags... Delightfuls in particular all canvas colors.  In the video she used the brown nylon with the Ebene and a Navy Canvas (I think) with the Azur.  I ordered 1" brown Nylon for my Ebene and a 1" Khaki for the Azur.  So reasonably priced I'll be able to tell if I like it enough.  The company get's high marks for customer service but since each strap is custom made, it takes a couple weeks before you get them.  So I'm still waiting.  I'll post a pic when they come.  But you already have the strap to try it out.


----------



## LuxMommy

I promise this is the last time I am posting this bag for a while, but thought this was a nice action shot with my sunnies and Girolata, getting drinks for me and my friend on this lovely warm day [emoji254].


----------



## Dorf

BoomBoom said:


> Dang... you look like an LV model!!!! Wow!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LuxMommy said:


> I promise this is the last time I am posting this bag for a while, but thought this was a nice action shot with my sunnies and Girolata, getting drinks for me and my friend on this lovely warm day [emoji254].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703558


why stop posting, it's a great bag, and it's no hardship to look at pretty bags. that is a great shot!


----------



## kpalsy

Daisy's travel gear!


----------



## Hollie91999

Speedy


----------



## LuxMommy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> why stop posting, it's a great bag, and it's no hardship to look at pretty bags. that is a great shot!


Thanks! Just worried people will get bored of looking at it . But it really is great and I can't stop carrying her .


----------



## kpalsy

Louis Vuitton earrings, my birthday gift!


----------



## luv2bling

Dorf said:


> Ready for work.
> View attachment 3703230


If you get "snatched up" by a TV/movie producer, modeling talent scout, or band of women, you only have yourself to blame for looking all put together like THAT!!!!

Even still I have to give you a


----------



## kkfiregirl

LuxMommy said:


> Thanks! Just worried people will get bored of looking at it . But it really is great and I can't stop carrying her .



If they're bored, they can keep scrolling down the page. You're fabulous - never apologize! [emoji8]


----------



## Luvnlife

BoomBoom said:


> I think the easiest way to decide is to go to the boutique with your strap and try it out.  On the Mautto website there's a video showing canvas and nylon straps with LV bags... Delightfuls in particular all canvas colors.  In the video she used the brown nylon with the Ebene and a Navy Canvas (I think) with the Azur.  I ordered 1" brown Nylon for my Ebene and a 1" Khaki for the Azur.  So reasonably priced I'll be able to tell if I like it enough.  The company get's high marks for customer service but since each strap is custom made, it takes a couple weeks before you get them.  So I'm still waiting.  I'll post a pic when they come.  But you already have the strap to try it out.



THX. The straps you ordered sound great. Enjoy them!


----------



## Pickle123

Dorf said:


> Ready for work.
> View attachment 3703230


There needs to be a "love" button for this......"like" just doesn't cut it.


----------



## luv2bling

Pickle123 said:


> There needs to be a "love" button for this......"like" just doesn't cut it.


----------



## BoomBoom

Luvnlife said:


> THX. The straps you ordered sound great. Enjoy them!


Just got an email, they are on the way.


----------



## BoomBoom

Hollie91999 said:


> Speedy


Keep an eye on that Speedy... my initials are L.H... yours will work just fine for me!


----------



## LuxMommy

kkfiregirl said:


> If they're bored, they can keep scrolling down the page. You're fabulous - never apologize! [emoji8]


Haha, thanks so much, love that attitude!


----------



## fayth_ailyn07

Luvnlife said:


> THX for the info. I previously owned the mono speedy b 30 and it was too big on me. I'm petite and I also carry very little in my bags. Children are married and out of house so my days of carrying things for them are long gone. I sold my speedy and the girl who bought it didn't want the shoulder strap. Imagine that. I purchased the speedy b damier ebene in 25 and have loved it. Perfect size for me and I have not had problems with the opening. Now I'm trying to decide on the azur or mono. Thinking of azur, as not sure I want it as flashy as mono but do I buy the azur in regular speedy and attach the strap I already own or do I purchase the speedy b. I don't want to damage the bag. Sooo many decisions. If only this was the hardest decision I had to make in life, life would be great. Haha


Buy classic speedy and attach the strap from mono. It will save you $500 (at least from where I am from)


----------



## Dorf

luv2bling said:


> If you get "snatched up" by a TV/movie producer, modeling talent scout, or band of women, you only have yourself to blame for looking all put together like THAT!!!!
> 
> Even still I have to give you a





Pickle123 said:


> There needs to be a "love" button for this......"like" just doesn't cut it.


I'm overwhelmed....


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## luv2bling

I'm going to keep my eye out  for a pre-loved bag w/strap or  separate strap to try on my handhelds or pochette.   I'm no longer a person who likes to carry handbags for daily use. My bags have to have a shoulder strap or longer over the shoulder/hobo straps.


----------



## atelierforward

Zucnarf said:


> One more from today
> View attachment 3702610


Love the capucine. Looks great on you!


----------



## Zucnarf

atelierforward said:


> Love the capucine. Looks great on you!



Thank you [emoji182]


----------



## atelierforward

Dorf said:


> Ready for work.
> View attachment 3703230


Looking sharp! I love mono with black accents. Such a chic combo.


----------



## julie32

Delightful & Me heading out die Dinner. Had her for 2 weeks now and could Not be more in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## kkfiregirl

My Lockme II enjoying the lake.


----------



## BoomBoom

Dorf said:


> I'm overwhelmed....


My first reaction to that pic was "Hubba Hubba"!


----------



## bakeacookie

Speedy 20 at a friend's baby shower.


----------



## Dawn

Trusty DE Speedy B 25 at the Jimmy Buffet show tonight!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Getting ready to head to the rodeo tonight!  Yee-haw!


----------



## Phiomega

Inspired to take this photo given the contrast between LV and this 'hawker center like' cafe... 


This red color really energize me!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

So grateful and happy. Worked hard to make my parents proud (and make my future better)! Graduated and earned several honors. Parents very kindly gifted me my first Louis (the others are hand-me-downs from my mom!) Thanks for sharing in my simple joys!


Edit: excuse my flip flops [emoji28] I just had to take off the heels!


----------



## love2learn

Phiomega said:


> Inspired to take this photo given the contrast between LV and this 'hawker center like' cafe...
> View attachment 3705219
> 
> This red color really energize me!



It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## love2learn

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So grateful and happy. Worked hard to make my parents proud (and make my future better)! Graduated and earned several honors. Parents very kindly gifted me my first Louis (the others are hand-me-downs from my mom!) Thanks for sharing in my simple joys!
> View attachment 3705295
> 
> Edit: excuse my flip flops [emoji28] I just had to take off the heels!



Congrats on all!! It feels amazing when all the hard work pays off!  Your Speedy will always be a very special bag to you.  Oh, and the dress is beautiful and everyone feels your pain of needing to get out of the heels[emoji4]


----------



## sonaturallyme

I almost never carry my speedy 35 anymore since it feels like luggage to me. But I decided to bring her out today for my stepdaughter's birthday party at the movies. Perfect bag for smuggling in snacks & candy (lol) but all I took was my essentials, a bottle of water, and a jacket! 

Went to see Everything, Everything. Pretty good movie


----------



## Iamminda

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So grateful and happy. Worked hard to make my parents proud (and make my future better)! Graduated and earned several honors. Parents very kindly gifted me my first Louis (the others are hand-me-downs from my mom!) Thanks for sharing in my simple joys!
> View attachment 3705295
> 
> Edit: excuse my flip flops [emoji28] I just had to take off the heels!


Congrats on your graduation and fantastic bag.   What a special and meaningful gift.   Looks great on you.


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> Inspired to take this photo given the contrast between LV and this 'hawker center like' cafe...
> View attachment 3705219
> 
> This red color really energize me!


Great photo.  And this red is gorgeous!!


----------



## BoomBoom

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So grateful and happy. Worked hard to make my parents proud (and make my future better)! Graduated and earned several honors. Parents very kindly gifted me my first Louis (the others are hand-me-downs from my mom!) Thanks for sharing in my simple joys!
> View attachment 3705295
> 
> Edit: excuse my flip flops [emoji28] I just had to take off the heels!


Congrats!!!  You earned it... and you look lovely.  I hope it's the first of many.


----------



## turbotaz

julie32 said:


> Delightful & Me heading out die Dinner. Had her for 2 weeks now and could Not be more in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3704687


Is this the PM or MM?


----------



## julie32

turbotaz said:


> Is this the PM or MM?


It's the MM


----------



## musiclover

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So grateful and happy. Worked hard to make my parents proud (and make my future better)! Graduated and earned several honors. Parents very kindly gifted me my first Louis (the others are hand-me-downs from my mom!) Thanks for sharing in my simple joys!
> View attachment 3705295
> 
> Edit: excuse my flip flops [emoji28] I just had to take off the heels!



Congratulations on your graduation!  I can just imagine how proud your parents are of your accomplishments. Your new Speedy is a lovely gift to celebrate a special day. I love your dress and the flip flops look great--we've all been there!


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> Great photo.  And this red is gorgeous!!





love2learn said:


> It's gorgeous!!!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## NeLVoe

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So grateful and happy. Worked hard to make my parents proud (and make my future better)! Graduated and earned several honors. Parents very kindly gifted me my first Louis (the others are hand-me-downs from my mom!) Thanks for sharing in my simple joys!
> View attachment 3705295
> 
> Edit: excuse my flip flops [emoji28] I just had to take off the heels!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

NeLVoe said:


> Congratulations!!!





love2learn said:


> Congrats on all!! It feels amazing when all the hard work pays off!  Your Speedy will always be a very special bag to you.  Oh, and the dress is beautiful and everyone feels your pain of needing to get out of the heels[emoji4]





Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your graduation and fantastic bag.   What a special and meaningful gift.   Looks great on you.





BoomBoom said:


> Congrats!!!  You earned it... and you look lovely.  I hope it's the first of many.





musiclover said:


> Congratulations on your graduation!  I can just imagine how proud your parents are of your accomplishments. Your new Speedy is a lovely gift to celebrate a special day. I love your dress and the flip flops look great--we've all been there!



Thank you kindly all for your support! TPF is really a lovely place where we can share our joys, and no one will think you silly or shallow for celebrating with a bag!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Zucnarf said:


> Capu bb galet
> View attachment 3702192



Gorgeous



Dorf said:


> Ready for work.
> View attachment 3703230



Looking smart as always 



kkfiregirl said:


> My Lockme II enjoying the lake.
> View attachment 3705041



Love it. "If you all look to your left, you will catch a glimpse of LV in her natural surroundings". Lol


----------



## ccbaggirl89

sonaturallyme said:


> I almost never carry my speedy 35 anymore since it feels like luggage to me. But I decided to bring her out today for my stepdaughter's birthday party at the movies. Perfect bag for smuggling in snacks & candy (lol) but all I took was my essentials, a bottle of water, and a jacket!
> 
> Went to see Everything, Everything. Pretty good movie
> 
> View attachment 3705391


when i saw the pic ..."wow, someone got a speedy for their 13th birthday??!!!"   great post


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So grateful and happy. Worked hard to make my parents proud (and make my future better)! Graduated and earned several honors. Parents very kindly gifted me my first Louis (the others are hand-me-downs from my mom!) Thanks for sharing in my simple joys!
> View attachment 3705295
> 
> Edit: excuse my flip flops [emoji28] I just had to take off the heels!


congratulations on your graduation and enjoy your new bag


----------



## kina.strickland

Hope everybody's enjoying this Sunday[emoji295]️ Me & Pochette NM are soaking it all in lol


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Today I am carrying my pistol pack'in MC Lodge GM with some of my other MC SLG's!  Different frame glasses but same Ray Ban sunglasses!  Sorry about the Flash! It was still really early in the morning when I took these pics!   My MC Lodge has hardly developed a patina! It still looks really New with just a slight color change. My Luggage tag on the right hand side is actually still New! With NO Patina at all!


----------



## Iamminda

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Today I am carrying my pistol pack'in MC Lodge GM with some of my other MC SLG's!  Different frame glasses but same Ray Ban sunglasses!  Sorry about the Flash! It was still really early in the morning when I took these pics!   My MC Lodge has hardly developed a patina! It still looks really New with just a slight color change. My Luggage tag on the right hand side is actually still New! With NO Patina at all!
> View attachment 3705999
> 
> View attachment 3706000
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706001


Beautiful MCfest


----------



## sonaturallyme

ccbaggirl89 said:


> when i saw the pic ..."wow, someone got a speedy for their 13th birthday??!!!"   great post


Ha she would love that! Maybe for her 31st lol


----------



## FAheartsLV721

Running errands with my Stresa GM. Love this bag for spring and summer! Happy Sunday!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful MCfest



Thank you!


----------



## Psychspirit

Having Saturday dimsum


----------



## Addicted to bags

In the dressing room with my PM trying to find some summer dresses


----------



## j19

LuxMommy said:


> I promise this is the last time I am posting this bag for a while, but thought this was a nice action shot with my sunnies and Girolata, getting drinks for me and my friend on this lovely warm day [emoji254].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703558


Gorgeous!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Disney day![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LuxMommy

j19 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you so much


----------



## vinbenphon1

Out to lunch with Doc bb...


----------



## fabuleux

vinbenphon1 said:


> Out to lunch with Doc bb...
> 
> View attachment 3706453


Still a beauty!


----------



## fabuleux

Getting my passport ready! This little guy has traveled a lot over the past few years! 


Monogramouflage / Summer 2008


----------



## kkfiregirl

fabuleux said:


> Getting my passport ready! This little guy has traveled a lot over the past few years!
> View attachment 3706581
> 
> Monogramouflage / Summer 2008



Where ya heading?


----------



## kkfiregirl

ccbaggirl89 said:


> when i saw the pic ..."wow, someone got a speedy for their 13th birthday??!!!"   great post



I guess if you're rich!


----------



## fabuleux

kkfiregirl said:


> Where ya heading?


Nothing fancy. Just a vacation in Minnesota. But being an immigrant, I carry my passport everywhere I travel these days!  
#landofthefree


----------



## fabuleux

A shot from yesterday:


----------



## FancyPants77

fabuleux said:


> A shot from yesterday:
> View attachment 3706807



What a stunning piece! Love the embossing on the right part of the strap too- nice little touch.


----------



## kina.strickland

Speedy B 35 with me having a shopping break [emoji3]


----------



## vinbenphon1

fabuleux said:


> Getting my passport ready! This little guy has traveled a lot over the past few years!
> View attachment 3706581
> 
> Monogramouflage / Summer 2008


Looks great for a seasoned traveller lol.


----------



## FancyPants77

kina.strickland said:


> View attachment 3707021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy B 35 with me having a shopping break [emoji3]



Perfect LV bag . Love it!


----------



## j19

Love my mini pochette


----------



## cwool

kina.strickland said:


> View attachment 3707021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy B 35 with me having a shopping break [emoji3]



Love this! I just added her to my collection. Which strap are you using with yours? It looks great.


----------



## kina.strickland

cwool said:


> Love this! I just added her to my collection. Which strap are you using with yours? It looks great.



I purchased a Keepall 50 strap at the Louis Vuitton at Macy's in Herald Square in NYC [emoji847]


----------



## BoomBoom

fabuleux said:


> A shot from yesterday:
> View attachment 3706807


So good!


----------



## Maria Izabella

My neverfull and I biking home with a new purchase


----------



## OCMomof3

Maria Izabella said:


> My neverfull and I biking home with a new purchase


 Beautiful bag and wow......how great to be within biking distance of a LV store.  That would be super dangerous for me!


----------



## Maria Izabella

OCMomof3 said:


> Beautiful bag and wow......how great to be within biking distance of a LV store.  That would be super dangerous for me!



Thank you. Yea it's so tempting living close, we only have one LV store here in Denmark and you can't order online. So it is great to live close. It would be so horrific if I had to travel far to get my LV fix.


----------



## shalomjude

Maria Izabella said:


> My neverfull and I biking home with a new purchase



Great photo … bikes rock …. can't wait to see your reveal


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Maria Izabella said:


> Thank you. Yea it's so tempting living close, we only have one LV store here in Denmark and you can't order online. So it is great to live close. It would be so horrific if I had to travel far to get my LV fix.



I guessed you lived in Denmark, because you biked! I loved Copenhagen when I visited. Hope you enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Getting groceries for a girls weekend [emoji4] (yes, that is a bottle of red wine for the home made sangrias)


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my Tivoli pm out with me today.


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

On our way home from work [emoji4]


----------



## awayfromblue

With my Speedy Bandouliere 30 




Such a great bag for running around with two toddlers! So easy to wipe clean


----------



## kkfiregirl

qwerty234 said:


> With my Speedy Bandouliere 30
> 
> View attachment 3708203
> 
> 
> Such a great bag for running around with two toddlers! So easy to wipe clean



You look fab!


----------



## Aoifs

qwerty234 said:


> With my Speedy Bandouliere 30 [emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 3708203
> 
> 
> Such a great bag for running around with two toddlers! So easy to wipe clean [emoji38]


Looks great. Im rocking the same bag today...my outfit is definitely not as cute as yours! I love red with DE.


----------



## Yuki85

Back to my NF


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Tivoli pm out with me today.


this is such an elegant-shaped bag. it looks so nice on you


----------



## chicnfab

Today with LV camera pouch.. have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## pmburk

Looping GM, on my desk at work.


----------



## pmburk

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3708022
> 
> Getting groceries for a girls weekend [emoji4] (yes, that is a bottle of red wine for the home made sangrias)



Is that a Cabas Mezzo? That bag is on my wishlist!


----------



## Zucnarf

Again Capu bb galet


----------



## j19

I love pink with DE


----------



## manda331

Love using my Azur Delightful on warm sunny days! Paint shopping for our new home that is under construction! [emoji537]So fun yet so stressful! Haha! It's all the options & decisions!! Have a great day everyone! [emoji6]


----------



## kina.strickland

My Favs [emoji173]️in one shot 6 key monogram & Haagen-Dazs shake [emoji39]


----------



## Aliluvlv

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So grateful and happy. Worked hard to make my parents proud (and make my future better)! Graduated and earned several honors. Parents very kindly gifted me my first Louis (the others are hand-me-downs from my mom!) Thanks for sharing in my simple joys!
> View attachment 3705295
> 
> Edit: excuse my flip flops [emoji28] I just had to take off the heels!


Super congratulations! Wonderful achievement and beautiful bag to go with a beautiful future, wish you the best! [emoji1]


----------



## Aliluvlv

vinbenphon1 said:


> Out to lunch with Doc bb...
> 
> View attachment 3706453


Wow what a great looking bag!


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> Nothing fancy. Just a vacation in Minnesota. But being an immigrant, I carry my passport everywhere I travel these days!
> #landofthefree


Welcome to Minnesota! Hope you're here for the weekend, weather should be perfect by then! Sunny and 70s [emoji4]


----------



## BoomBoom

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3708022
> 
> Getting groceries for a girls weekend [emoji4] (yes, that is a bottle of red wine for the home made sangrias)


I'm coming!


----------



## BoomBoom

fabuleux said:


> A shot from yesterday:
> View attachment 3706807


Loooove that bag!!!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Deleted


----------



## Pmrbfay

pmburk said:


> Is that a Cabas Mezzo? That bag is on my wishlist!



Hi @pmburk!  Yes it is. She's my dream bag and I found her pre-loved this past Christmas. [emoji4]


----------



## mimicry26

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> On our way home from work [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708176


Hi is this size 25 or 30 ?


----------



## Yuki85

kina.strickland said:


> View attachment 3708934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Favs [emoji173]️in one shot 6 key monogram & Haagen-Dazs shake [emoji39]


 Just love this small piece!!!


----------



## fabuleux

One of the coolest pieces in my collection! 
I m still in love with it!


----------



## Cas_xx

Speedy B 30 enjoying the beach today in sunny UK


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> One of the coolest pieces in my collection!
> I m still in love with it!
> View attachment 3709601


Beautiful! Love your collection!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Cas_xx said:


> Speedy B 30 enjoying the beach today in sunny UK


[emoji7] Amazing! Love your photo!


----------



## Maria Izabella

Me with with my DA pochette accessoires on its maiden voyage at a confirmation today.


----------



## BoomBoom

Maria Izabella said:


> Me with with my DA pochette accessoires on its maiden voyage at a confirmation today.
> View attachment 3709851


Soooo pretty!!!!


----------



## FancyPants77

Maria Izabella said:


> Me with with my DA pochette accessoires on its maiden voyage at a confirmation today.
> View attachment 3709851



Such a cute look! Love the outfit and the azur pochette is perfect with it


----------



## fayth_ailyn07

I love how you carried that azur bag. I've always been wanting to get one but doubting as it might look too small on me


----------



## fayth_ailyn07

Maria Izabella said:


> Me with with my DA pochette accessoires on its maiden voyage at a confirmation today.
> View attachment 3709851


I love how you carried that azur bag. I've always been wanting to get one but doubting as it might look too small on me


----------



## Aliluvlv

Maria Izabella said:


> Me with with my DA pochette accessoires on its maiden voyage at a confirmation today.
> View attachment 3709851


Great photo! Congratulations on your confirmation and beautiful bag. This photo makes me want a DA pochette so badly [emoji16]


----------



## manda331

fabuleux said:


> One of the coolest pieces in my collection!
> I m still in love with it!
> View attachment 3709601


Wow, I love this! I get weak when it comes to this Mono/Noir color combination! Love it! Nice pick! [emoji6]


----------



## fabuleux

manda331 said:


> Wow, I love this! I get weak when it comes to this Mono/Noir color combination! Love it! Nice pick! [emoji6]


This is blue leather actually!


----------



## manda331

fabuleux said:


> This is blue leather actually!


Oh really?! My mistake , Came across as a bit darker on my end for some reason. Still a very cool piece, right down to the clochette!!! (I believe thats what it's  called!) Love it!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Getting my long overdue highlights at the salon, the saleya MM is keeping me company. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3710218


----------



## Selenet

Today at gym! Wearing my Leo scarf and my all time favorite bag, Mahina Selene PM.


----------



## B_Glam

qwerty234 said:


> With my Speedy Bandouliere 30
> 
> View attachment 3708203
> 
> 
> Such a great bag for running around with two toddlers! So easy to wipe clean



Do you have a purse organizer or insert in your Speedy??


----------



## Yuki85

Going for swimming afterwards. Needs to do something for my general health [emoji85][emoji85] back pain!!


----------



## fyn72

Heading out to a car show so grabbed my nm de pochette with long strap from Mautto for easy crossbody wear 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji16]


----------



## BoomBoom

Chinese Warrior said:


> Getting my long overdue highlights at the salon, the saleya MM is keeping me company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710218


Nice shoes!!!


----------



## melroseco2000

Working from my home office 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
....looking forward to the three day weekend!


----------



## Sandra.AT

visiting a friend with my dog who is sleeping
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and my speedy b25


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Long weekend trip to Hamburg, of course had to pick up a little somethin'.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Just running errands yesterday with this little one! My MC Rift in white!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Long weekend trip to Hamburg, of course had to pick up a little somethin'.


Great photo! Can't wait to see what you got! [emoji16]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Aliluvlv said:


> Great photo! Can't wait to see what you got! [emoji16]



Thank you! I'll post it soon


----------



## FAheartsLV721

Maria Izabella said:


> Me with with my DA pochette accessoires on its maiden voyage at a confirmation today.
> View attachment 3709851



Your outfit [emoji7]!!!


----------



## FancyPants77

Sandra.AT said:


> visiting a friend with my dog who is sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710684
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my speedy b25



Haha what a precious dog! Love your DE speedy. Such a practical, carefree bag


----------



## luvspurses

Yuki85 said:


> Back to my NF
> 
> View attachment 3708424


i'd forgotten how beautiful the bay pattern was. your nf looks amazing. just curious, have you experienced any issues with chipping?


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my Cherry Speedy when I went to lunch today.  I just love to wear this bag.


----------



## jszkat

Some pics from the past 3 weeks. 

Going away in the mountains this weekend. Carefree Speedy B25 DE will be a great companion. My favourite bag of all.




Blessed with beautiful weather Speedy B25 DA got some love too.



Most special piece among my LV bags which gets the most compliment of all: Alma BB Totem. Rocking it to work.


----------



## BoomBoom

jszkat said:


> Some pics from the past 3 weeks.
> 
> Going away in the mountains this weekend. Carefree Speedy B25 DE will be a great companion. My favourite bag of all.
> 
> View attachment 3710948
> 
> 
> Blessed with beautiful weather Speedy B25 DA got some love too.
> View attachment 3710950
> 
> 
> Most special piece among my LV bags which gets the most compliment of all: Alma BB Totem. Rocking it to work.
> View attachment 3710952


Great collection!!  And yes, they do love the mountains!


----------



## Takeshi

Me with my black Epi Alma BB.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Takeshi said:


> Me with my black Epi Alma BB.


I love everything in this pic, the bag, the outfit, the nails, the legs, the room. Everything!


----------



## Takeshi

voodoodoll2005 said:


> I love everything in this pic, the bag, the outfit, the nails, the legs, the room. Everything!



You are so sweet! Thank you ♥


----------



## kkfiregirl

Takeshi said:


> Me with my black Epi Alma BB.



Very chic & polished!


----------



## LuxMommy

On our way to my son's swimming lesson with my shawl and Croisette.


----------



## Yuki85

I am meeting my friend and my PM is sitting with her friend " Georgio Armani" [emoji6]

View attachment 3711589


----------



## jszkat

Light hiking with family and Speedy B25 in Jungfrau Switzerland.


----------



## jszkat

And the top of Jungfrau 4158m looking at from 3524m.


----------



## BagLady14

vinbenphon1 said:


> Out to lunch with Doc bb...
> 
> View attachment 3706453







Thought I would put our girls together..


----------



## mak1203

jszkat said:


> And the top of Jungfrau 4158m looking at from 3524m.
> View attachment 3711643


Wow--amazing view!!  Sounds like a fantastic day--enjoy


----------



## Aliluvlv

jszkat said:


> Light hiking with family and Speedy B25 in Jungfrau Switzerland.
> 
> View attachment 3711642


Wow! What a shot! Gorgeous [emoji16]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Not so much of an action shot but these guys were getting a light cleaning this morning and I realized it was like having a set of nesting dolls! [emoji6]


----------



## jszkat

mak1203 said:


> Wow--amazing view!!  Sounds like a fantastic day--enjoy



Yes, fantastic day. From summer to winter within 30 minutes.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Not so much of an action shot but these guys were getting a light cleaning this morning and I realized it was like having a set of nesting dolls! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711816


These are like the prettiest nesting dolls ever --- seriously, pretty pieces you got there.   Have fun cleaning.


----------



## jszkat

Aliluvlv said:


> Not so much of an action shot but these guys were getting a light cleaning this morning and I realized it was like having a set of nesting dolls! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711816



Such a pretty group.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> These are like the prettiest nesting dolls ever --- seriously, pretty pieces you got there.   Have fun cleaning.


Thank you! Funny, don't mind cleaning my LV's... good way to procrastinate cleaning the house [emoji4] 


jszkat said:


> Such a pretty group.


Thank you! [emoji2]


----------



## YunaMH

jszkat said:


> Light hiking with family and Speedy B25 in Jungfrau Switzerland.
> 
> View attachment 3711642


I love this picture! I was there today and should have snapped a picture as well!! Enjoy the rest of your holiday weekend


----------



## jszkat

YunaMH said:


> I love this picture! I was there today and should have snapped a picture as well!! Enjoy the rest of your holiday weekend



Thanks. You should have, what a coincidence. We are so lucky to live in this beautiful country for the past 7 years.


----------



## luvrose

Ice cream and Pochette NM


----------



## love2learn

Zucnarf said:


> Again Capu bb galet
> View attachment 3708690


you look stunning!


----------



## love2learn

fabuleux said:


> One of the coolest pieces in my collection!
> I m still in love with it!
> View attachment 3709601


Yes, it's a pretty fabulous piece!  Love seeing this piece.


----------



## xAngelBabyx

Gym Vibes with my Favorite :3


----------



## YunaMH

jszkat said:


> Thanks. You should have, what a coincidence. We are so lucky to live in this beautiful country for the past 7 years.



Less than year here and very in love ❤️ with CH.


----------



## 1LV

missconvy said:


> View attachment 3695535
> 
> What my pochette does all day while I'm at work... kinda like when you wonder what your dog does all day [emoji848]


That was hilarious!


----------



## zeanne

Louis Vuitton Propriano D.Azur
I am happy with my decision to purchase this bag. Well made!
Bought online and collect it in LV New Bond Street! Great Customer Service!


----------



## vinbenphon1

BagLady14 said:


> View attachment 3711718
> View attachment 3711719
> 
> 
> Thought I would put our girls together..


Lol. Gorgeous pair girls out on the town


----------



## fayth_ailyn07

Aliluvlv said:


> Not so much of an action shot but these guys were getting a light cleaning this morning and I realized it was like having a set of nesting dolls! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711816


I love your collection!


----------



## forever.elise

Date night with Artsy and my fiancé[emoji7]


----------



## Aliluvlv

fayth_ailyn07 said:


> I love your collection!


Thank you so much! [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3712250
> 
> Date night with Artsy and my fiancé[emoji7]


Looking gorgeous Elise!!   Great to see you .  Hope you are having a great long weekend.


----------



## sonaturallyme

jszkat said:


> Most special piece among my LV bags which gets the most compliment of all: Alma BB Totem. Rocking it to work.
> View attachment 3710952


Very pretty. I love this dress! May I ask where it's from?


----------



## cwool

kina.strickland said:


> I purchased a Keepall 50 strap at the Louis Vuitton at Macy's in Herald Square in NYC [emoji847]



TY, I may have to attempt to get one--though from what I've read recently, that may be hard to do these days if I want new. I do have the Weekend Beaubourg GM in ebene but its strap is the dark brown textile material.


----------



## j19

Takeshi said:


> Me with my black Epi Alma BB.


Gorgeous!


----------



## j19

xAngelBabyx said:


> View attachment 3712092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gym Vibes with my Favorite :3


Love this bag


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Did I happen to mention that the MC line is my absolute Favorite line?  Stepping out in style this morning with my MC Sologne in Black! Still very little patina! Maybe because I never actually use them? Just buy them & store them & put them away!  I  this designer line!


----------



## jszkat

sonaturallyme said:


> Very pretty. I love this dress! May I ask where it's from?



It is a Hungarian company called Rouge Avenue. Should you go to Budapest, just contact me and will let you know which shops carry the dresses. Dresses are $50-60 but my Swiss colleauges think they cost $300.


----------



## fyn72

Shopping with Sydney neverfull today [emoji177]


----------



## Kmora

In Sweden it is Mother's Day today and also a very hot day! 

This is my Alma BB Blueberry when going out to buy a cake for me!


----------



## axelixel

MonteCarlo for hubby.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Yummy food at 1424 Bistro.


----------



## chicnfab

Kmora said:


> In Sweden it is Mother's Day today and also a very hot day!
> 
> This is my Alma BB Blueberry when going out to buy a cake for me!
> 
> View attachment 3712443


That's a beautiful alma bb! Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Looking gorgeous Elise!!   Great to see you .  Hope you are having a great long weekend.



Aw thank you so much, I will defiantly be relaxing[emoji5] I hope you have a lovely weekend as well, my friend[emoji8]


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Evening out with DH and DE PA.


----------



## j19

Yesterday's dinner


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Here is my absolute favorite Handbag in my collection!   My MC Speedy Fringe 25 Handbag in white!  The patina is actually a very light even honey color IRL - But due to the weather (overcast & pouring down with rain outside!)  the pics I took make it look darker then it actually is. Anyway I still  it! Last pic together!


----------



## jszkat

Last Alps photo - taken in Wengen (Jungfrau area, Canton Bern, CH) where no cars are allowed, can be only reached by train.


----------



## Yuki85

jszkat said:


> Last Alps photo - taken in Wengen (Jungfrau area, Canton Bern, CH) where no cars are allowed, can be only reached by train.
> 
> View attachment 3712852



Beautiful bag and I love Jungfrau area!!!


----------



## LouisV76

jszkat said:


> Last Alps photo - taken in Wengen (Jungfrau area, Canton Bern, CH) where no cars are allowed, can be only reached by train.
> 
> View attachment 3712852



enjoy our beautiful country[emoji12]


----------



## FancyPants77

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3712250
> 
> Date night with Artsy and my fiancé[emoji7]



Awww lovely pics! Such a gorgeous outfit and bag- perfect for a night out with the soon to be hubby


----------



## FancyPants77

jszkat said:


> Last Alps photo - taken in Wengen (Jungfrau area, Canton Bern, CH) where no cars are allowed, can be only reached by train.
> 
> View attachment 3712852



Gorgeous view and bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Kmora said:


> In Sweden it is Mother's Day today and also a very hot day!
> 
> This is my Alma BB Blueberry when going out to buy a cake for me!
> 
> View attachment 3712443


Gorgeous blueberry (the color that got away )


----------



## msGrn

On vacation in Mallorca, Spain with my key pouch and enjoying a pitcher of sangria with my husband.


----------



## M5_Traveler

j19 said:


> Yesterday's dinner
> View attachment 3712728


Yummy


----------



## 305keepitlive

Out for dinner in Barcelona, Spain! Paella de Marisco and some vino tinto


----------



## 305keepitlive

Out with this lovely LE....its not often I get to travel and bring my designer goodies with me! But it seemed like a good idea in Barcelona


----------



## FancyPants77

305keepitlive said:


> Out with this lovely LE....its not often I get to travel and bring my designer goodies with me! But it seemed like a good idea in Barcelona



It looks terrific with your all-white outfit. So pretty!


----------



## bfly

Posted in Chanel thread, need one in here too I guess
Happy long weekend folks.


----------



## BoomBoom

jszkat said:


> Light hiking with family and Speedy B25 in Jungfrau Switzerland.
> 
> View attachment 3711642


My Speedy is not that athletic.


----------



## fayth_ailyn07

305keepitlive said:


> Out with this lovely LE....its not often I get to travel and bring my designer goodies with me! But it seemed like a good idea in Barcelona


I love this idea. I've been thinking of getting one and carry it this way but was kind of undecided.


----------



## yuuyuut

I just received a LV catalogue(THE BOOK #6).
and wanna share some pics I liked.


----------



## AndreaM99

Please share more!


----------



## fayth_ailyn07

yuuyuut said:


> I just received a LV catalogue(THE BOOK #6).
> and wanna share some pics I liked.
> 
> View attachment 3713331
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713332
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713333
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713334
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713335
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713336
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713337
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713338


Share moreeeee pleaaasseee!!!


----------



## yvimaus

My Speedy B25 and wallet with me in the office in Damier Azur


----------



## luv2bling

yuuyuut said:


> I just received a LV catalogue(THE BOOK #6).
> and wanna share some pics I liked.
> 
> View attachment 3713331
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713332
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713333
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713334
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713335
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713336
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713337
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713338



Thank you for the share!   The pictures are awesome!


----------



## ipekkeles

i love this bag!


----------



## LVoe4DB

Tropical Summer [emoji175] [emoji170] [emoji171] [emoji175]


----------



## Monicah76

305keepitlive said:


> View attachment 3712970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for dinner in Barcelona, Spain! Paella de Marisco and some vino tinto


Looks good but that is Fideua, not really Paella.


----------



## Sandra.AT

i was trying to make photos of my alma bb amarante to put it for sale and then my dog  layed down next to my bag and didn't want to go away hahahaha


----------



## FancyPants77

Sandra.AT said:


> i was trying to make photos of my alma bb amarante to put it for sale and then my dog  layed down next to my bag and didn't want to go away hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713603



Hahaha! Adorable dog! I'm sure whoever you rehome this beauty too will cherish the bag for many years to come


----------



## Addicted to bags

My PM and I waiting for our Poke order to be made so we can go home and eat


----------



## Sibelle

305keepitlive said:


> View attachment 3712970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for dinner in Barcelona, Spain! Paella de Marisco and some vino tinto


OMG, I love Paella. This reminds me of my vacation in Barcelona, I had the same dinner several times  .


----------



## chicnfab

Enjoying the day with my son  and with my Lv camera pouch.. have a great day everyone


----------



## FancyPants77

chicnfab said:


> Enjoying the day with my son  and with my camera pouch.. have a great day everyone



Looks great! Such a cute piece . Have a great day with your son!


----------



## chicnfab

FancyPants77 said:


> Looks great! Such a cute piece . Have a great day with your son!


Ohh thank you..


----------



## Morenita21

Been a long day at the hospital with my father in law.....with my trusty Noe BB in Azur.  Boy does this bag pack a lot!


----------



## fabuleux

LVoe4DB said:


> Tropical Summer [emoji175] [emoji170] [emoji171] [emoji175]


Looks great!


----------



## LVoe4DB

fabuleux said:


> Looks great!


Thank you [emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## forever.elise

Sandra.AT said:


> i was trying to make photos of my alma bb amarante to put it for sale and then my dog  layed down next to my bag and didn't want to go away hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713603



Don't sell, this is my favorite bag!! It's soooo beautiful!


----------



## FancyPants77

Morenita21 said:


> Been a long day at the hospital with my father in law.....with my trusty Noe BB in Azur.  Boy does this bag pack a lot!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713819



Sending prayers to your father-in-law and family! Your bag is such a cutie!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Grabbing a bite to eat before the movies with my Docc bb


----------



## vinbenphon1

fabuleux said:


> One of the coolest pieces in my collection!
> I m still in love with it!
> View attachment 3709601


Love this with the black trim. Really elevates it.


----------



## Morenita21

FancyPants77 said:


> Sending prayers to your father-in-law and family! Your bag is such a cutie!



Thank you.  Our family definitely needs it. He has terminal cancer and I currently am his caregiver.  It's so hard, but I couldn't do it any other way.


----------



## FancyPants77

Morenita21 said:


> Thank you.  Our family definitely needs it. He has terminal cancer and I currently am his caregiver.  It's so hard, but I couldn't do it any other way.



I know exactly what you're going through. Both of my grandfathers died of cancer and I took care of one of them until the end. It was very hard to see him decline. Very very hard, but he's so blessed to have someone like you who is strong enough to aide him through the process. Sending many blessings to you and your family!


----------



## fabuleux

vinbenphon1 said:


> Love this with the black trim. Really elevates it.


Thank you! 
It's actually a grayish-blue leather trim with oversized gold hardware. I love that combination! I also have the Amazone from the same collection.


----------



## yuuyuut

AndreaM99 said:


> Please share more!





fayth_ailyn07 said:


> Share moreeeee pleaaasseee!!!



OK few more pics.


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

ivyvid said:


> Just finished transferring my stuffs to my new to me zippy wallet
> View attachment 3384398


This wallet is absolutely stunning. Great choice!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Finally purchased the LV Neverfull MM in Damier Ebene. It's now my official everyday bag and I'm not sure how I lived without it!


----------



## LuxMommy

Trying out something different with my Croisette today - attached the strap from my Girolata. I think it looks really cute and adds a shoulder-carry dimension to this lovely little bag [emoji4][emoji254].


----------



## LVoe4DB

Sandra.AT said:


> i was trying to make photos of my alma bb amarante to put it for sale and then my dog  layed down next to my bag and didn't want to go away hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713603


May I ask why you want to sell your little cutie? I remember you loved her so much that I never expected you to let her leave [emoji8][emoji178]
PS: Your dog is soooo cute [emoji175] And he/she also doesn't want Alma BB to leave [emoji8]


----------



## Sandra.AT

LVoe4DB said:


> May I ask why you want to sell your little cutie? I remember you loved her so much that I never expected you to let her leave [emoji8][emoji178]


I´m still not sure if I sell her or not.. depending on if somebody contacts me.. I still love alma bb but I use my alma bb DE more than my amarante one and I would like to have another vernis colour which is not that dark or a chanel flap bag jumbo .. I haven´t decided yet what I will do but I think i will have enough time to decide as I don´t expect to sell it so soon (If i`m consider selling it)


----------



## Sandra.AT

LVoe4DB said:


> May I ask why you want to sell your little cutie? I remember you loved her so much that I never expected you to let her leave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Your dog is soooo cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he/she also doesn't want Alma BB to leave





forever.elise said:


> Don't sell, this is my favorite bag!! It's soooo beautiful!


I´m still not sure if I sell it or not.. I use my alma bb DE more than my vernis one and I think it would be better to have a lighter colour (or chanel jumbo) just to have more variation as both bags are dark (and the same)


----------



## LVoe4DB

Sandra.AT said:


> I´m still not sure if I sell her or not.. depending on if somebody contacts me.. I still love alma bb but I use my alma bb DE more than my amarante one and I would like to have another vernis colour which is not that dark or a chanel flap bag jumbo .. I haven´t decided yet what I will do but I think i will have enough time to decide as I don´t expect to sell it so soon (If i`m consider selling it)


I can fully understand that. I just love the Rose Ballerine Vernis Alma BB, it really makes my [emoji175] sing every time I see one [emoji177] However, it is said to be prone to colour transfer, so I don't dare to get it. That's not a problem for Amarante - got a preloved Alma PM which is gorgeous, too. Just a little sad that it comes without a strap.
So either way, you'll make the right decision, I'm sure [emoji11] And the DE one is soooo  pretty!
Personally I'm lusting for a Epi Denim bag, either Speedy or Alma BB and I just can't decide which would be better for my life style - so I completely get your dilemma [emoji8][emoji170]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LuxMommy said:


> Trying out something different with my Croisette today - attached the strap from my Girolata. I think it looks really cute and adds a shoulder-carry dimension to this lovely little bag [emoji4][emoji254].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3714336
> View attachment 3714337


thanks for sharing this. i absolutely love this bag and that strap increases the options for wear


----------



## Cocoabean

My Neverfull MM DE and new to me 1999 yellow Epi leather Multicles from 1999 ready for my day's adventures. A trip to the acupuncturist and lunch with my DH. I have dressed her up with a TY dragon. I love dragons and could not resist it.


----------



## LuxMommy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> thanks for sharing this. i absolutely love this bag and that strap increases the options for wear


Glad to hear it was useful! I absolutely love it like this and so happy to be able to carry her even more


----------



## bfly

Taking out my speedy 30 today.


----------



## FancyPants77

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> Finally purchased the LV Neverfull MM in Damier Ebene. It's now my official everyday bag and I'm not sure how I lived without it!



I felt the exact same when I got this bag this year! I always thought it looked great on others but might be too big for me and passed on adding it to my collection. For great organization, add a samorga organizer and you'll loooove it. It looks great on you! DE is the best. I have the red interior as well- love the contrast of it with the brown.


----------



## FancyPants77

LuxMommy said:


> Trying out something different with my Croisette today - attached the strap from my Girolata. I think it looks really cute and adds a shoulder-carry dimension to this lovely little bag [emoji4][emoji254].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3714336
> View attachment 3714337



Gorgeous! Love the drop length of the strap.


----------



## FancyPants77

Cocoabean said:


> View attachment 3714542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Neverfull MM DE and new to me 1999 yellow Epi leather Multicles from 1999 ready for my day's adventures. A trip to the acupuncturist and lunch with my DH. I have dressed her up with a TY dragon. I love dragons and could not resist it.
> View attachment 3714541



Adorable beanie boo on one of my favorite bags! So cute. Looks great


----------



## BoomBoom

bfly said:


> Taking out my speedy 30 today.
> View attachment 3714694


Crazy awesome shoes!!  Look great with the DE.


----------



## love2learn

LuxMommy said:


> Trying out something different with my Croisette today - attached the strap from my Girolata. I think it looks really cute and adds a shoulder-carry dimension to this lovely little bag [emoji4][emoji254].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3714336
> View attachment 3714337


Looks great!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Terre Montaigne today!


----------



## mammypig

New Twist compact wallet!





View attachment 3715187


----------



## loves

Vintage dress and Fragonard go so well together [emoji177]


----------



## LuxMommy

FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous! Love the drop length of the strap.


Thank you! Agreed, it works really well like this and I can easily open/close the bag while keeping it on the shoulder . Also love how I don't have to worry about wearing a denim skirt since it is sufficiently high up.


----------



## LuxMommy

love2learn said:


> Looks great!


Thank you, this really adds a new dimension to this bag!


----------



## Iamminda

HeartMyMJs said:


> Terre Montaigne today!
> View attachment 3715167


Beautiful bag and accessories


----------



## j19

Love my Adele wallet


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag and accessories



Thank you!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## 4pinklady9

Wow so beautiful!  Bag and View


----------



## Sibelle

Lunch outside with my Speedy 30


----------



## Morenita21

FancyPants77 said:


> I know exactly what you're going through. Both of my grandfathers died of cancer and I took care of one of them until the end. It was very hard to see him decline. Very very hard, but he's so blessed to have someone like you who is strong enough to aide him through the process. Sending many blessings to you and your family!



I'm so sorry for your loss.  Thank you for your kind words.  Be well.


----------



## bfly

BoomBoom said:


> Crazy awesome shoes!!  Look great with the DE.



Thank you. It's my first time wearing them and surprisingly they are so comfy.


----------



## bfly

Planning just to pick up my earrings that's been in service at Chanel boutique but ended up with some shopping too.


----------



## snibor

bfly said:


> Planning just to pick up my earrings that's been in service at Chanel boutique but ended up with some shopping too.
> 
> View attachment 3715936
> View attachment 3715934
> View attachment 3715935



Luv the bag and the shoes!  ( and the bracelet)


----------



## bfly

snibor said:


> Luv the bag and the shoes!  ( and the bracelet)



Thank you snibor.


----------



## margarita369

You are all beautiful ladies and yours purses. Enjoy.


----------



## LuxMommy

On our way to a summery family party with my lovely Twice in the Grape colour.


----------



## AndreaM99

LuxMommy said:


> On our way to a summery family party with my lovely Twice in the Grape colour.



Looks like a perfect match for your outfit!


----------



## xAngelBabyx

Mornings at the gym be like...


----------



## xAngelBabyx

loves said:


> Vintage dress and Fragonard go so well together [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715182



Very Cute!


----------



## Roxannek

I just love how my beautiful new Tahitienne Neverfull looks in my passenger seat!


----------



## Tryster0

Traveling to the convention in Reno!


----------



## FancyPants77

Tryster0 said:


> View attachment 3716944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traveling to the convention in Reno!



That luggage is perfection!


----------



## BoomBoom

Running errands with my DA Speedy 30.   I just got my Keybell/Clochette.  I know for most of you it's a little overkill with the key bell and luggage tag but I was excited and threw it on there.  I'll probably take the luggage tag off.  Don't you think that everything that comes with a lock and key should also come with a Keybell?  Just makes sense to me.


Is this better?  Much neater... I admit it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Driving home with my new to me, a brand new 2015 LV Dora BB


----------



## ccbaggirl89

loves said:


> Vintage dress and Fragonard go so well together [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715182


very nice. the clutch definitely looks better worn than just online


----------



## myluvofbags

Addicted to bags said:


> Driving home with my new to me, a brand new 2015 LV Dora BB [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3717236


This is utterly gorgeous!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Addicted to bags

myluvofbags said:


> This is utterly gorgeous!!! [emoji7]


Thank you myluvofbags 
For some reason LV discontinued this style!


----------



## LuxMommy

AndreaM99 said:


> Looks like a perfect match for your outfit!


Thank you! Yes, it looked nice with the dress and I was also wearing a matching cardigan .


----------



## Selenet

Shopping with my Alma BB! Strap not LV


----------



## bellebellebelle19

BoomBoom said:


> Running errands with my DA Speedy 30.   I just got my Keybell/Clochette.  I know for most of you it's a little overkill with the key bell and luggage tag but I was excited and threw it on there.  I'll probably take the luggage tag off.  Don't you think that everything that comes with a lock and key should also come with a Keybell?  Just makes sense to me.
> View attachment 3717208
> 
> Is this better?  Much neater... I admit it.
> View attachment 3717227



Eh, you like what you like! I don't think the first pic is overkill at all! [emoji4]


----------



## BoomBoom

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Eh, you like what you like! I don't think the first pic is overkill at all! [emoji4]


Awww thanks!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## fabuleux

Addicted to bags said:


> Driving home with my new to me, a brand new 2015 LV Dora BB
> 
> View attachment 3717236


I love this bag!


----------



## Addicted to bags

fabuleux said:


> I love this bag!


Thank you fabuleux, me too. I don't know why they discontinued the Dora model. The taurillion leather is beautiful for one thing.


----------



## lalbert88

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3717368
> 
> Shopping with my Alma BB! Strap not LV


You look adorable! The bag looks great also


----------



## viewwing

Addicted to bags said:


> Driving home with my new to me, a brand new 2015 LV Dora BB
> 
> View attachment 3717236


Uber cute!


----------



## lcy32

Packed for a day of jousting and mediaeval fun! Never thought my Neverfull would carry a sword and a bow and arrows!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

viewwing said:


> Uber cute!


Uber thanks!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Addicted to bags said:


> Driving home with my new to me, a brand new 2015 LV Dora BB [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3717236


Wow, that's so beautiful! What a great find.


----------



## Aliluvlv

lcy32 said:


> View attachment 3717969
> 
> Packed for a day of jousting and mediaeval fun! Never thought my Neverfull would carry a sword and a bow and arrows!!


Ha! Awesome!


----------



## BoomBoom

lcy32 said:


> View attachment 3717969
> 
> Packed for a day of jousting and mediaeval fun! Never thought my Neverfull would carry a sword and a bow and arrows!!


That's so good!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Having a late lunch today & planning out my world tour NF


----------



## Addicted to bags

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow, that's so beautiful! What a great find.


Thank you Aliluvlv. It was a lucky Tradesy find. This bag wasn't even on my radar


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3718040
> 
> Having a late lunch today & planning out my world tour NF


Beautiful--all of it (the setting, purse, SLGs, charm).   Sounds like my kind of fun planning!   Happy Friday and Weekend A


----------



## BagLady14

My rhododendrom plant is taking over my house.

(Alma BB)


----------



## PurseAddict728

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3718040
> 
> Having a late lunch today & planning out my world tour NF


I agree with @Iamminda! I love your bag charm so much!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

It's a pink kinda day


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful--all of it (the setting, purse, SLGs, charm).   Sounds like my kind of fun planning!   Happy Friday and Weekend A


Awww thank you so much L! I'm trying to drag out the planning process of this NF as much as possible because once I order that bag I'll have to get nice and cozy on ban island for a long time. I think it will be worth it though. [emoji5]  Hope you have an awesome weekend!


----------



## Aliluvlv

PurseAddict728 said:


> I agree with @Iamminda! I love your bag charm so much!


Thank you PurseAddict728! It's one of my favorite Laduree charms. [emoji4] Have a great weekend!


----------



## mak1203

Addicted to bags said:


> Driving home with my new to me, a brand new 2015 LV Dora BB
> 
> View attachment 3717236


That's just gorgeous!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My partner in crime today!


----------



## Iamminda

HeartMyMJs said:


> My partner in crime today!
> View attachment 3718186


I love the floral charm.  MP Twin


----------



## forever.elise

Having a Summer Shandy with my 25 before we go out for dinner and drinks. It's a lovely day, here!


----------



## forever.elise

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3718040
> 
> Having a late lunch today & planning out my world tour NF



Sounds like my kinda lunch!


----------



## forever.elise

BagLady14 said:


> My rhododendrom plant is taking over my house.
> 
> (Alma BB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718104



I love it! It's a Beautiful monstrosity[emoji16] and your bag is lovely, too[emoji8]


----------



## forever.elise

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3717368
> 
> Shopping with my Alma BB! Strap not LV



You are lovely!


----------



## forever.elise

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 3717601



Oldie but goodie! I love this bag- classic.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Iamminda said:


> I love the floral charm.  MP Twin



Twinsies!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3718213
> 
> Having a Summer Shandy with my 25 before we go out for dinner and drinks. It's a lovely day, here!


A beautiful classic for a beautiful day out.  Enjoy your evening Elise .


----------



## Aliluvlv

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3718213
> 
> Having a Summer Shandy with my 25 before we go out for dinner and drinks. It's a lovely day, here!


That's beautiful!


----------



## Aliluvlv

forever.elise said:


> Sounds like my kinda lunch!


Lol I highly recommend it! [emoji6]


----------



## kprince

Date night with DH!


----------



## LV_4ever

Heading out for a girls night


----------



## manda331

Went to Walmart earlier for vacation bible school supplies. Afterward, we took the boys to Red Robin for dinner!  Have a good evening everyone! 

(I apologize to those people in the background! I was trying to get my Kimono without anyone catching me taking a pic of my bag! Lol )


----------



## j19

Shopping and frozen yogurt from a few days ago


----------



## PurseAddict728

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you PurseAddict728! It's one of my favorite Laduree charms. [emoji4] Have a great weekend!


Thank you! I hope you have a wonderful weekend as well!


----------



## fyn72

Nm pochette and denim shawl out to my sons engagement party [emoji322]


----------



## l.ch.

Côte d' Azur here I come!


----------



## fyn72

I love these slg's [emoji177]


----------



## Sandra.AT

going shopping with my turenne pm and my new shorter lighter hair


----------



## vinbenphon1

Mini Lockit Fusion waiting for an espresso martini at the Casino...


----------



## fabuleux

vinbenphon1 said:


> Mini Lockit Fusion waiting for an espresso martini at the Casino...
> 
> View attachment 3718656


One of my favorite bags in your collection!


----------



## fabuleux

fyn72 said:


> Nm pochette and denim shawl out to my sons engagement party [emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718516


Congrats to your son!


----------



## cwool

Ms. SB 35 is waiting for the plane to board


----------



## ccbaggirl89

manda331 said:


> Went to Walmart earlier for vacation bible school supplies. Afterward, we took the boys to Red Robin for dinner!  Have a good evening everyone!
> 
> (I apologize to those people in the background! I was trying to get my Kimono without anyone catching me taking a pic of my bag! Lol )


great pic. this is such a classy bag. i love taking my lv bags to walmart too, it makes my shopping experience there significantly better


----------



## manda331

ccbaggirl89 said:


> great pic. this is such a classy bag. i love taking my lv bags to walmart too, it makes my shopping experience there significantly better [emoji2]


Thank you! I love this bag, took me a while to finally get it! So worth it!  [emoji6]


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> I love these slg's [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718518


Beautiful set!  I have never seen that small key/coin pouch before -- super cute.


----------



## Iamminda

Sandra.AT said:


> going shopping with my turenne pm and my new shorter lighter hair
> View attachment 3718561


Like your new hair .  Have fun shopping.


----------



## fayth_ailyn07

fyn72 said:


> I love these slg's [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718518


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## vanluna

My companion today ...


----------



## vinbenphon1

fabuleux said:


> One of my favorite bags in your collection!


Thanks fab


----------



## BoomBoom

cwool said:


> View attachment 3718795
> 
> 
> Ms. SB 35 is waiting for the plane to board


Speedys love travel don't they.


----------



## junime

bfly said:


> Taking out my speedy 30 today.
> View attachment 3714694


Absolutely LOVE your shoes!!!


----------



## bfly

junime said:


> Absolutely LOVE your shoes!!!



Thank you junime.


----------



## chicnfab

Shopping day with my dearest tivoli pm.. have a fab day everyone!!


----------



## fayth_ailyn07

cwool said:


> View attachment 3718795
> 
> 
> Ms. SB 35 is waiting for the plane to board


I love how spacious this bag is ❤️


----------



## BoomBoom

chicnfab said:


> Shopping day with my dearest tivoli pm.. have a fab day everyone!!


So pretty... love the Twilly on the handle.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pochette Metis and my baby bump


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

forever.elise said:


> Oldie but goodie! I love this bag- classic.


Thanks! It's so chic to me!


----------



## chicnfab

BoomBoom said:


> So pretty... love the Twilly on the handle.


Thank you so much..


----------



## fyn72

Eva [emoji177]


----------



## Fierymo

My Delightful passenger 
 And just in case it rains...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Heading out the door yesterday for Lunch & Dinner with my MC Boulogne Handbag in black!  I tried taking pics in the car & all I got was flash!  Only been taken out a couple of times!


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

My perfect morning!


----------



## Iamminda

Out at lunch today where DH asked me why I was taking a picture of an inanimate object?  Silly DH .


----------



## fayth_ailyn07

My clemence wallet in fuschia, accompanying my kids to their swimming lesson.


----------



## Pmrbfay

My LV Cabas Mezzo being watched over by one of my son-in-law's cats


----------



## kkfiregirl

Iamminda said:


> Out at lunch today where DH asked me why I was taking a picture of an inanimate object?  Silly DH .



I LOVE this bag!! And my DH is the same [emoji14]


----------



## Iamminda

kkfiregirl said:


> I LOVE this bag!! And my DH is the same [emoji14]


Thanks kindly.   Apparently DH thought I was being weird and embarrassing .


----------



## kkfiregirl

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly.   Apparently DH thought I was being weird and embarrassing .



Aww, I'm sure no one noticed. And weird is good! [emoji173]️


----------



## BoomBoom

Iamminda said:


> Out at lunch today where DH asked me why I was taking a picture of an inanimate object?  Silly DH .


Inanimate?  I'd swear it's smiling at the camera!


----------



## Iamminda

BoomBoom said:


> Inanimate?  I'd swear it's smiling at the camera!


I think you are right -- she is smiling sweetly (lol).


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Out at lunch today where DH asked me why I was taking a picture of an inanimate object?  Silly DH .


I really did Lol at this, that's so funny! Such a gorgeous bag! What is this called? Love the front zipper and the shape of it!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> I really did Lol at this, that's so funny! Such a gorgeous bag! What is this called? Love the front zipper and the shape of it!


Thanks A .   This is my Diane.  You should have seen the eye roll I got from DH when I alluded to the What's Inside Your LV thread (lol).


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thanks A .   This is my Diane.  You should have seen the eye roll I got from DH when I alluded to the What's Inside Your LV thread (lol).


Ha! That's so great. Tell him without all of us posting our eye candy what the hell would we have to look at all day? [emoji6]  Love your bag, that's a great piece!


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Out at lunch today where DH asked me why I was taking a picture of an inanimate object?  Silly DH .



Your bag is beautiful!!! Hehe, and yes, my fiancé already knows the deal. He stopped asking a long time ago, lol.


----------



## shalomjude

Iamminda said:


> Out at lunch today where DH asked me why I was taking a picture of an inanimate object?  Silly DH .


love, love this bag ... adore the trim


----------



## Maria Izabella

Weekend in the summerhouse DA Speedy 35 and Noe.


----------



## cwool

BoomBoom said:


> Speedys love travel don't they.



Oh yes, she's fairly new so this was my first trip w her. She proved to be more versatile than my NF. I could use her easily everyday, every situation during the vacay.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

fyn72 said:


> Nm pochette and denim shawl out to my sons engagement party [emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718516


love your denim shawl


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Zucnarf said:


> In love with Capu bb


love the look on your with caps bb!! I'm thinking abt getting one, would you mind telling me how do you find caps bb as a everyday bag? would you recommend it, as a everyday bag or an occasional bag?


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you kindly .   



forever.elise said:


> Your bag is beautiful!!! Hehe, and yes, my fiancé already knows the deal. He stopped asking a long time ago, lol.





shalomjude said:


> love, love this bag ... adore the trim


----------



## bakeacookie

At work with my vacation find!


----------



## j19

Iamminda said:


> Out at lunch today where DH asked me why I was taking a picture of an inanimate object?  Silly DH .


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

rockin' an old-school pochette on my coffee break


----------



## fabuleux

The semester is over but I am still in my office! #ProfLife.  Setting up my new MacBook Pro and getting courses organized for Fall 2017!


----------



## j19

fabuleux said:


> The semester is over but I am still in my office! #ProfLife.  Setting up my new MacBook Pro and getting courses organized for Fall 2017!
> View attachment 3720988


Love the pencil case!


----------



## BleuSaphir

My lone keypouch:


----------



## fabuleux

j19 said:


> Love the pencil case!


Thank you! It's very cute! It's going to get beat up pretty hard as I use it "in real life."


----------



## fayth_ailyn07

fabuleux said:


> The semester is over but I am still in my office! #ProfLife.  Setting up my new MacBook Pro and getting courses organized for Fall 2017!
> View attachment 3720988


❤️❤️❤️ The pencil pouch.


----------



## Kitty157

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3720928
> 
> 
> At work with my vacation find!



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## fabuleux

fayth_ailyn07 said:


> ❤️❤️❤️ The pencil pouch.


Thank you! I am so happy to see this little guy on my desk! 
It also comes in blue, which other TPF members purchased and showcased in various threads.


----------



## miss_chiff

fabuleux said:


> The semester is over but I am still in my office! #ProfLife.  Setting up my new MacBook Pro and getting courses organized for Fall 2017!
> View attachment 3720988


Haha...and of course first priority is opening up TPF on your new MacBook Pro.


----------



## fabuleux

miss_chiff said:


> Haha...and of course first priority is opening up TPF on your new MacBook Pro.


100% correct @miss_chiff !


----------



## Iamminda

j19 said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thanks so much J


----------



## kkfiregirl

Alma bb at the playground earlier


----------



## Dmurphy1

kkfiregirl said:


> Alma bb at the playground earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721127


Beautiful bag and great picture !!


----------



## rendodan110

Enjoying the beautiful sunshine while waiting for a virtual tour to be filmed for my newest home listing.


----------



## Iamminda

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3720928
> 
> 
> At work with my vacation find!


What a perfect charm for this gorgeous NF!


----------



## Iamminda

Luxe_addiction said:


> My lone keypouch:
> View attachment 3720992


Your keypouch is showcased so beautifully in this pic!


----------



## Iamminda

kkfiregirl said:


> Alma bb at the playground earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721127


Super cute picture!


----------



## fabuleux

rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 3721138
> 
> Enjoying the beautiful sunshine while waiting for a virtual tour to be filmed for my newest home listing.


I love this beautiful backyard!


----------



## lelee86

shaezie said:


> My damier ebene soho backpack and I in Bournemouth.


Love this bag!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful bag and great picture !!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## techie_lady

On vacation in Hawaii with my Pallas w/charm, Logomania necklace and Frontrow sneakers.


----------



## kkfiregirl

techie_lady said:


> On vacation in Hawaii with my Pallas w/charm, Logomania necklace and Frontrow sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 3721310
> View attachment 3721309
> View attachment 3721311



So pretty - I love the charm & the yellow peeking out [emoji4]


----------



## kkfiregirl

fabuleux said:


> The semester is over but I am still in my office! #ProfLife.  Setting up my new MacBook Pro and getting courses organized for Fall 2017!
> View attachment 3720988



Send a syllabus my way [emoji6]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Luxe_addiction said:


> My lone keypouch:
> View attachment 3720992



Such a beautiful shot! Hope you enjoyed some sun as well [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

techie_lady said:


> On vacation in Hawaii with my Pallas w/charm, Logomania necklace and Frontrow sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 3721310
> View attachment 3721309
> View attachment 3721311


Your Pallas is very pretty!   Have a great vaca (wish I was in HI as well ).


----------



## dbaum

fabuleux said:


> The semester is over but I am still in my office! #ProfLife.  Setting up my new MacBook Pro and getting courses organized for Fall 2017!
> View attachment 3720988



The office is so much more lovely with LV eye candy on the desk!


----------



## cwool

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3720928
> 
> 
> At work with my vacation find!



I love this green


----------



## Addicted to bags

dbaum said:


> The office is so much more lovely with LV eye candy on the desk!


fabulux looks like you got the MacBook with the touch bar. How are you liking the touchbar? Sorry, I couldn't find your original post. Must have been napping that day. Beautiful pens too btw.


----------



## fyn72

My new to me Roses Neverfull coming home with me [emoji882][emoji173]️


----------



## Sandra.AT

Iamminda said:


> Like your new hair .  Have fun shopping.


thank you so much


----------



## LVoe4DB

Yesterday my Alma and me went for a ride in my husband's vintage car [emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Starbucks + Saturday + shopping + LV


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I went to LV last night and finally purchased my holy grail. Now I'm on the hunt for a pre loved Empreinte cosmetic case since they no longer carry it in stores.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I went to LV last night and finally purchased my holy grail. Now I'm on the hunt for a pre loved Empreinte cosmetic case since they no longer carry it in stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721551



I saw a woman carrying an empreinte artsy in and I thought that it looked SO GORGEOUS in real life! It made me want some beautiful Slouchy empreinte ASAP! Congrats on yor purchase!!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

New furry bag charm for my fabby speedie


----------



## melroseco2000

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3718040
> 
> Having a late lunch today & planning out my world tour NF



Don't you just love the Ladureé macaron charms!  [emoji171][emoji172][emoji169]


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

fyn72 said:


> Elevator shot with miss Montaigne [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681805


you look fantastic!! love love love pink!!


----------



## Sandy1017

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I went to LV last night and finally purchased my holy grail. Now I'm on the hunt for a pre loved Empreinte cosmetic case since they no longer carry it in stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721551


Stunning this is truly my dream bag! Congrats!!!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

LVoe4DB said:


> Yesterday my Alma and me went for a ride in my husband's vintage car [emoji7][emoji177]
> View attachment 3721493



So cute! [emoji7]


----------



## LVoe4DB

kkfiregirl said:


> So cute! [emoji7]


Thank you [emoji175] [emoji8]


----------



## Aliluvlv

melroseco2000 said:


> Don't you just love the Ladureé macaron charms!  [emoji171][emoji172][emoji169]


I do! I went a little crazy last year and bought a bunch, some for me, some for gifts [emoji1]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> I do! I went a little crazy last year and bought a bunch, some for me, some for gifts [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721718


Oh my goodness, I love these.  I have three and would love to get a couple more


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Oh my goodness, I love these.  I have three and would love to get a couple more


Lol I have three also. I find they look great on any bag! [emoji4]


----------



## Deleted member 20806

Wandering around France


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I saw a woman carrying an empreinte artsy in and I thought that it looked SO GORGEOUS in real life! It made me want some beautiful Slouchy empreinte ASAP! Congrats on yor purchase!!


The leather feels great! I took the advice of others and looked at multiple bags and chose one with deeply imprinted monogram.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Sandy1017 said:


> Stunning this is truly my dream bag! Congrats!!!!


Thank you, it's been my dream bag for a while. I'm so happy she's finally mine!


----------



## Aliluvlv

LVBastille said:


> View attachment 3721844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wandering around France


Wow! Super gorgeous picture! Wish I was there too [emoji2]


----------



## fabuleux

LVBastille said:


> View attachment 3721844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wandering around France


Great pic!


----------



## luvspurses

LVBastille said:


> View attachment 3721844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wandering around France


wow, so beautiful.


----------



## BoomBoom

fyn72 said:


> My new to me Roses Neverfull coming home with me [emoji882][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721476


Holy cow that's gorgeous!


----------



## BoomBoom

LVBastille said:


> View attachment 3721844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wandering around France


Nic pic... love the bag!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Using alma bb again


----------



## fayth_ailyn07

Aliluvlv said:


> I do! I went a little crazy last year and bought a bunch, some for me, some for gifts [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721718


Oh my gosh, they're like candies in my eyes.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

kkfiregirl said:


> Using alma bb again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721998


The damier Ebene Alma looks so classy!!! I think it's so beautiful!


----------



## fabuleux

My Pochette Voyage Monogram Eclipse and my Pochette LVxFragment. Hanging out on my desk at home!


----------



## kkfiregirl

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> The damier Ebene Alma looks so classy!!! I think it's so beautiful!



Thank you![emoji8]


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> My Pochette Voyage Monogram Eclipse and my Pochette LVxFragment. Hanging out on my desk at home!
> View attachment 3722117


Gorgeous!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Damier Azur looks great with blue....love these little pochettes


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LVBastille said:


> View attachment 3721844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wandering around France


this is beautiful. i wish i could trade places with your bag


----------



## fayth_ailyn07

LVBastille said:


> View attachment 3721844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wandering around France


Looks so serene. One of my dream vacay destination. Have fun!


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVBastille said:


> View attachment 3721844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wandering around France


So picturesque and charming! Your bag too!


----------



## Alice's craze

My favorite tiny purse. I used to be able to put my iPhone4s inside. Had it for years and used it everyday! I wish it comes in a little bit bigger size so I can put my iPhone plus inside.


----------



## Alice's craze

Here is my son helping me carry my never full mm
The other picture is my daughter with her never full mm monogrammed


----------



## manda331

fabuleux said:


> My Pochette Voyage Monogram Eclipse and my Pochette LVxFragment. Hanging out on my desk at home!
> View attachment 3722117


Love this!!! Is the pochette an accessory from another bag or sold separately? I want this so bad!!!


----------



## luvrose

PA at Tax office.


----------



## aerolord

My new Keepall 45 in monogram eclipse in action. Took me months to secure this purchase. Too bad it don't come in size 50 else it would have been perfect!


----------



## sanmi

Leaving it on my work desk..


----------



## fabuleux

manda331 said:


> Love this!!! Is the pochette an accessory from another bag or sold separately? I want this so bad!!!


This Pochette comes with the Cabas Light (LVxFragment). 

Just FYI, Vuitton released a slightly larger Pochette in monogram Eclipse about a month ago:


----------



## manda331

fabuleux said:


> This Pochette comes with the Cabas Light (LVxFragment).
> 
> Just FYI, Vuitton released a slightly larger Pochette in monogram Eclipse about a month ago:
> View attachment 3722526


Cool thank you!! [emoji6] [emoji106]


----------



## lalbert88

aerolord said:


> My new Keepall 45 in monogram eclipse in action. Took me months to secure this purchase. Too bad it don't come in size 50 else it would have been perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722488


You look great! LOVE when men dress like this lol . Beautiful Keepall also!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Miss emilie at the nail salon


----------



## j19

fabuleux said:


> This Pochette comes with the Cabas Light (LVxFragment).
> 
> Just FYI, Vuitton released a slightly larger Pochette in monogram Eclipse about a month ago:
> View attachment 3722526


I love this pochette  Just gorgeous!


----------



## sassynik

My day old Neonoe riding passenger.


----------



## Zucnarf

bellaNlawrence said:


> love the look on your with caps bb!! I'm thinking abt getting one, would you mind telling me how do you find caps bb as a everyday bag? would you recommend it, as a everyday bag or an occasional bag?



I would absolutely recommend it as everyday bag, I wear it all the time. It has enough space for my need.


----------



## Selisch

Our first day


----------



## Ehyatt

Taking these newbies out for a spin today!  Have to break my speedy in.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Ehyatt said:


> View attachment 3722911
> View attachment 3722912
> View attachment 3722914
> 
> 
> Taking these newbies out for a spin today!  Have to break my speedy in.



Love that green!


----------



## Pmrbfay

At neurologists' office, waiting on standard balance/VNG tests.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Epi key pouch at Sephora


----------



## Alice's craze

luvrose said:


> PA at Tax office.
> 
> View attachment 3722445


What is the size of this one and how much was it? I love it!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

This is more of my LV at rest (hehe). Right after checking in, Little Miss Speedy 25 needed some time to recuperate from the traffic she endured during transit to the hotel [emoji6]


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

My favorite all time work bag ready for today.


----------



## yvimaus

With me in the office today my Alma BB in epi leather and my epi wallet and 6 ring key holder!
Black is beautiful!


----------



## fabuleux

yvimaus said:


> With me in the office today my Alma BB in epi leather and my epi wallet and 6 ring key holder!
> Black is beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 3723649


Couldn't get any more elegant! 
#épi4life


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

kkfiregirl said:


> Epi key pouch at Sephora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723073


I love the newer Epi key pouches! Mine are the old ones because I prefer gold hardware.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I love black Epi!!! It's so sleek and sexy to me!!!


yvimaus said:


> With me in the office today my Alma BB in epi leather and my epi wallet and 6 ring key holder!
> Black is beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 3723649


----------



## LVorDie

fabuleux said:


> The semester is over but I am still in my office! #ProfLife.  Setting up my new MacBook Pro and getting courses organized for Fall 2017!
> View attachment 3720988


Loving all of this!  How are you liking the pencil/pen case... this pic is really making me want one! #LVorDie


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Here's another pic with the missing makeup case.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My red Epi pieces!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## fabuleux

LVorDie said:


> Loving all of this!  How are you liking the pencil/pen case... this pic is really making me want one! #LVorDie


It's nice. The size is perfect: it goes easily from my bag to my desktop. The oversized metal pull is a nice touch. The untreated leather bottom is not for the faint of heart though!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 3723769
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another pic with the missing makeup case.





NLVOEWITHLV said:


> My red Epi pieces!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723770


very nice how you've collected matching pieces. it's not my thing, but i really admire it a lot and think it looks phenom, especially the black set!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Artsy wanted a fur bag charm so she could match my new fur slides


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> Artsy wanted a fur bag charm so she could match my new fur slides


My artsy has a black fur charm too! TWINS!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

ccbaggirl89 said:


> very nice how you've collected matching pieces. it's not my thing, but i really admire it a lot and think it looks phenom, especially the black set!


Thanks the black is my fav Epi pieces! I'm thinking of selling the red to Fashionphile. I'm the matchy match QUEEN!!!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 3723882
> 
> My artsy has a black fur charm too! TWINS!!!


yes we r!!! are artsy's look fabby with them! but your artsy is super fabulous!!!


----------



## tatanalyn

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> My red Epi pieces!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723770


Love you red epi collection!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

tatanalyn said:


> Love you red epi collection!


Thank you!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> yes we r!!! are artsy's look fabby with them! but your artsy is super fabulous!!!


Equally beautiful! I still love the mono Artsy but I just couldn't justify buying both at the sane time.


----------



## bakeacookie

At the cafe


----------



## LuckyBitch

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 3723882
> 
> My artsy has a black fur charm too! TWINS!!!


Love the black on black. Very classy.


----------



## Selenet

Alma Epi BB AND Louis Vuitton S/S2015 dress!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Lockme II keeping me company at the dentist.


----------



## Yuki85

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3723945
> 
> At the cafe



Your bag charm is sooo cute!!!


----------



## LVorDie

Treating myself to a long solo weekend in LA![emoji295]️ #LVorDie


----------



## Kylie M




----------



## LuxMommy

kkfiregirl said:


> Lockme II keeping me company at the dentist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724079


Love this bag so much! I almost bought the BB twice, maybe next time...


----------



## Cams

Going to my son school in my beautiful Speedy DA35


----------



## kkfiregirl

LuxMommy said:


> Love this bag so much! I almost bought the BB twice, maybe next time...



Thanks - it's a great bag. And the year isn't over yet ... there's still time for another purchase [emoji6]


----------



## kkfiregirl

LVorDie said:


> Treating myself to a long solo weekend in LA![emoji295]️ #LVorDie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724539



Oh my![emoji50] What a fabulous tower! Enjoy your weekend [emoji4]


----------



## balen.girl

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3723945
> 
> At the cafe



Your bag charm is so cute..


----------



## fabuleux

kkfiregirl said:


> Lockme II keeping me company at the dentist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724079


Gorgeous!


----------



## fabuleux

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3724019
> 
> Alma Epi BB AND Louis Vuitton S/S2015 dress!


Looking great!


----------



## Jeluhewi

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3723945
> 
> At the cafe



do you get this beauty only on Hawaii? [emoji17][emoji19]
adorable, wish I live there [emoji4]


----------



## kkfiregirl

fabuleux said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks! I'm still waiting on that syllabus [emoji6]


----------



## fabuleux

kkfiregirl said:


> Thanks! I'm still waiting on that syllabus [emoji6]


Still lots of work to be done!!!


----------



## kprince

My new TP 26 hanging out with my TP 19.


----------



## Selenet

fabuleux said:


> Looking great!


Thank you fabuleux!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Noe BB out to lunch a few days ago.


----------



## miss_chiff

Alma bb while watching 'action' at the movies.


----------



## cwool

Lunch with my 2 sons


----------



## Aliluvlv

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3724019
> 
> Alma Epi BB AND Louis Vuitton S/S2015 dress!


Gorgeous! [emoji173]


----------



## Aliluvlv

LVorDie said:


> Treating myself to a long solo weekend in LA![emoji295]️ #LVorDie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724539


Woooow! Great travel collection. Have an awesome time!


----------



## SpeedyJC

I realized I have not taken my twin out in awhile so I decided to take her out shopping.


----------



## FAheartsLV721

At the airport with my monogram Irene.


----------



## SpeedyJC

LVorDie said:


> Treating myself to a long solo weekend in LA![emoji295]️ #LVorDie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724539



Have fun! I'm supposed to go out to LA to visit friends but I am terrified of planes so I have yet to make the journey. Hoping to get out there maybe later this year.


----------



## Aoifs

SpeedyJC said:


> I realized I have not taken my twin out in awhile so I decided to take her out shopping.
> 
> View attachment 3725626



The one that got away...beautiful!


----------



## mcgummerson

Breakfast with my cheery Alma BB on an overcast day!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

mcgummerson said:


> Breakfast with my cheery Alma BB on an overcast day!!



Yes ma'am, that is beautiful!


----------



## mcgummerson

kkfiregirl said:


> Yes ma'am, that is beautiful!


Thank you so much!!! I absolutely LOVE her!!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

mcgummerson said:


> Thank you so much!!! I absolutely LOVE her!!!



You're welcome! [emoji4]


----------



## Missydora

mcgummerson said:


> Breakfast with my cheery Alma BB on an overcast day!!


Wow  your bag is so amazing. Like I want to reach out and touch it.  Can stare for ages at the lines of colours transitioning to the next it's just so vibrant.  And the strap is equally gorgeous. That is one special bag!!


----------



## chicnfab

mcgummerson said:


> Breakfast with my cheery Alma BB on an overcast day!!


Sooo gorgeous


----------



## bakeacookie

Jeluhewi said:


> do you get this beauty only on Hawaii? [emoji17][emoji19]
> adorable, wish I live there [emoji4]



Yes, it's only from Hawaii. Picked it up during my vacation. [emoji4]



mcgummerson said:


> Breakfast with my cheery Alma BB on an overcast day!!



Love this Alma!


----------



## mcgummerson

chicnfab said:


> Sooo gorgeous


Thank you!! She definitely makes my day!!


----------



## mcgummerson

Missydora said:


> Wow  your bag is so amazing. Like I want to reach out and touch it.  Can stare for ages at the lines of colours transitioning to the next it's just so vibrant.  And the strap is equally gorgeous. That is one special bag!!


Thank you, thank you!!! & I totally agree!!! It was instant LOVE & even when I'm not wearing her I still get her out of the dust bag just to stare


----------



## blushes_pink

Seatmate for the day, my 10 yrs old speedy 25 mono.


----------



## AndreaM99

Metis in Orient. I loove this bag! So thankful for her, she always make my day!


----------



## Iamminda

AndreaM99 said:


> Metis in Orient. I loove this bag! So thankful for her, she always make my day!


This is just stunning.


----------



## AndreaM99

Iamminda said:


> This is just stunning.


Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

cwool said:


> View attachment 3725563
> 
> Lunch with my 2 sons


i think this is my favorite version of the felicie


----------



## carolinemm

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3723945
> 
> At the cafe


oh boy!!! I'm going to Hawaii tomorrow- hoping I can find something as amazing as your bag


----------



## SpeedyJC

Aoifs said:


> The one that got away...beautiful!



If you are ok with preloved I would try to find one they way. This bag is really fantastic in mono.


----------



## balen.girl

Patiently waiting at nail salon to get my nails done..


----------



## mak1203

AndreaM99 said:


> Metis in Orient. I loove this bag! So thankful for her, she always make my day!


Just ~~WoW~~


----------



## vinbenphon1

LVBastille said:


> View attachment 3721844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wandering around France


Beautiful. Le sigh.


----------



## lms910

Happy Saturday!!!


----------



## jszkat

I am trying to rotate more my bags. Bags used within the past 7 days.

1) Going to an international women's club summer party with Pallas Clutch Navy.



2) Usual elevator selfie at work. Neverfull MM DA with Tahitiennes Bandeau and DA mini belt.



3) Running weekend errands with my favourite bag last weekend. Speedy B25 DE.


----------



## Aliluvlv

jszkat said:


> I am trying to rotate more my bags. Bags used within the past 7 days.
> 
> 1) Going to an international women's club summer party with Pallas Clutch Navy.
> View attachment 3726757
> 
> 
> 2) Usual elevator selfie at work. Neverfull MM DA with Tahitiennes Bandeau and DA mini belt.
> View attachment 3726780
> 
> 
> 3) Running weekend errands with my favourite bag last weekend. Speedy B25 DE.
> View attachment 3726781


All awesome and love your outfits too! [emoji2]
Your last shot of the speedy b makes me miss mine! I've only just put her away for the summer 2 weeks ago but I think she's going to have to come back to work with me on Monday. I miss using her too much!


----------



## jszkat

Aliluvlv said:


> All awesome and love your outfits too! [emoji2]
> Your last shot of the speedy b makes me miss mine! I've only just put her away for the summer 2 weeks ago but I think she's going to have to come back to work with me on Monday. I miss using her too much!



Thanks a lot. Speedy DE looks so nice with so many colors eg. navy summer dresses and navy sandals. You should use DE in summer too


----------



## Iamminda

jszkat said:


> I am trying to rotate more my bags. Bags used within the past 7 days.
> 
> 1) Going to an international women's club summer party with Pallas Clutch Navy.
> View attachment 3726757
> 
> 
> 2) Usual elevator selfie at work. Neverfull MM DA with Tahitiennes Bandeau and DA mini belt.
> View attachment 3726780
> 
> 
> 3) Running weekend errands with my favourite bag last weekend. Speedy B25 DE.
> View attachment 3726781


Cute, cute and cute -- bag and outfit


----------



## miss_chiff

mcgummerson said:


> Breakfast with my cheery Alma BB on an overcast day!!


You know...I keep going back to this picture. It really is a fabulous picture the way the texture and saturated color of the stripes/piping are captured. Love it!


----------



## LV_4ever

Drinks before dinner, sunset will be pretty.


----------



## kkfiregirl

jszkat said:


> I am trying to rotate more my bags. Bags used within the past 7 days.
> 
> 1) Going to an international women's club summer party with Pallas Clutch Navy.
> View attachment 3726757
> 
> 
> 2) Usual elevator selfie at work. Neverfull MM DA with Tahitiennes Bandeau and DA mini belt.
> View attachment 3726780
> 
> 
> 3) Running weekend errands with my favourite bag last weekend. Speedy B25 DE.
> View attachment 3726781



All fabulous choices [emoji8]


----------



## Phiomega

Out for a casual dinner with friends with trusted   Speedy B30 DE... the tassel is from Coach legacy line, I love how the orange looks against DE pattern...


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> Out for a casual dinner with friends with trusted   Speedy B30 DE... the tassel is from Coach legacy line, I love how the orange looks against DE pattern...
> View attachment 3727191


I have to borrow this legacy tassel idea -- it looks great.


----------



## yuuyuut

Sunday morning but I'm at work.
Lots of Pink and drinks to cheer me up.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dinner out with my Alma BB. Dinner is with crispy pork belly, lots of veggies over half brown rice and half rice noodles with an egg on top. Just got out of my gym training session and I'm starved


----------



## khooslein

Stay-cation with family


----------



## OCMomof3

AndreaM99 said:


> Metis in Orient. I loove this bag! So thankful for her, she always make my day!


Orient was such a great color!  Still regret not buying at least an SLG before it was phased out.


----------



## fyn72

Rainy day [emoji299]️ here in Brisbane so de speedy b out shopping [emoji4]


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3727294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner out with my Alma BB. Dinner is with crispy pork belly, lots of veggies over half brown rice and half rice noodles with an egg on top. Just got out of my gym training session and I'm starved


Is this the new Miroir? I love it!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Squirrel75 said:


> Is this the new Miroir? I love it!


Hi Squirrel. I'm not familiar with the name Miroir but it's this bag. http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/alma-bb-monogram-vernis-nvprod480002v#M54705


----------



## jovaine00

Chilling out with the lvoe of my life~ Sitting solo & pretty[emoji4]


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi Squirrel. I'm not familiar with the name Miroir but it's this bag. http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/alma-bb-monogram-vernis-nvprod480002v#M54705


Thanks for the link! I'm thinking of the tote with this material by that name. Either way, it's stunning!


----------



## WenD08

Me and my LV at the House of Cupcakes in Princeton, NJ.  Hungry just thinking about that place


----------



## Yuki85

Almost forgot to use since I got the PM [emoji4]


----------



## Takeshi

Me and my Alma BB


----------



## Tjschulte

mcgummerson said:


> Breakfast with my cheery Alma BB on an overcast day!!


OMG...what a gorgeous bag!! Do you mind me asking what color that was? I haven't seen this colorful pattern with the rainbow of lines.  I am new to LV and have learned a lot from these forums. I just got my first bag...a mono PM last month and due to these forums have already compiled a wish list a mile long.  Thanks to all!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

yuuyuut said:


> Sunday morning but I'm at work.
> Lots of Pink and drinks to cheer me up.
> 
> View attachment 3727246


 your alma, so beautiful


----------



## MarLoLV

Shopping with my 10-year old daughter! It takes time waiting in the fitting room!


----------



## LVoe4DB

Tjschulte said:


> OMG...what a gorgeous bag!! Do you mind me asking what color that was? I haven't seen this colorful pattern with the rainbow of lines.  I am new to LV and have learned a lot from these forums. I just got my first bag...a mono PM last month and due to these forums have already compiled a wish list a mile long.  Thanks to all!


I'm not sure if you can still find this one as it's sold out online in that colour, but it's the Tropical Alma BB [emoji4] There's another gorgeous pink and blue version out now [emoji175][emoji170][emoji11]


----------



## mcgummerson

miss_chiff said:


> You know...I keep going back to this picture. It really is a fabulous picture the way the texture and saturated color of the stripes/piping are captured. Love it!


Thank you so much!!!! She's so pretty I just want to take pics of her all the time ha ha


----------



## l.ch.

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> Artsy wanted a fur bag charm so she could match my new fur slides


OMG, these are perfect!!! I want them too!


----------



## mcgummerson

Tjschulte said:


> OMG...what a gorgeous bag!! Do you mind me asking what color that was? I haven't seen this colorful pattern with the rainbow of lines.  I am new to LV and have learned a lot from these forums. I just got my first bag...a mono PM last month and due to these forums have already compiled a wish list a mile long.  Thanks to all!


I'm new to LV too...just a few months in (already addicted lolol)...welcome & congrats on your first bag YAY!!! 

Mine is the Tropical Alma BB - was going to link you as I just saw it online last week (call for availability but still could see the info), but it's not showing up anymore? When I bought mine in April the SA said it was one of 5 left in the country (US). But I still have the screenshot from the site that shows the item #, along with the pic from the celebrity thread where I first saw the bag - not sure if I'm allowed to post them in this thread, but if you'd like to see the pics let me know & I can send them in a message!


----------



## netter

Galliera


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Heading out the door dressed with Denim distress! My LE Blue Denim patchwork speedy!   This bag is gorgeous IRL.  Now if only I can decide to actually use it?


----------



## dkruck1211

Out for a fun day with DH [emoji5]


----------



## kina.strickland

Me & Speedy 35 Azur taking in the Sun [emoji3]


----------



## Dorf




----------



## nylann.mari

jovaine00 said:


> View attachment 3727493
> 
> Chilling out with the lvoe of my life~ Sitting solo & pretty[emoji4]


So very pretty! LVoe it!


----------



## nylann.mari

yuuyuut said:


> Sunday morning but I'm at work.
> Lots of Pink and drinks to cheer me up.
> 
> View attachment 3727246


Pretty in baby pink!


----------



## nylann.mari

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3726668
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday!!!


 Bet it was a LVoely Saturday!


----------



## Deleted member 20806

Dorf said:


> View attachment 3727925


Dorf,  I love your bag. I love using it  I'm currently going back and forth on the PDJ in ebene. Which do you like better the PDV PM or PDJ?


----------



## Dorf

LVBastille said:


> Dorf,  I love your bag. I love using it  I'm currently going back and forth on the PDJ in ebene. Which do you like better the PDV PM or PDJ?


I like both equal. The PDV pm has a typical classic timeless briefcase look. I do also have the PDJ in Macassar. It's a great bag with a more urban look, and it has a better finish than the PDV pm. The canvas is thicker, and the interior is very well done. I'm glad to have both.


----------



## Aliluvlv

jovaine00 said:


> View attachment 3727493
> 
> Chilling out with the lvoe of my life~ Sitting solo & pretty[emoji4]


Really beautiful! Great pic!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Dorf said:


> View attachment 3727925


Phenomenal!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Getting speedy b ready for Monday. Been 2 weeks since I packed her away for summer but I couldn't go another day without using her. [emoji4]


----------



## chicnfab

From church then mall.. with my 1st LVoe tivoli pm(more than 7 yrs old).. have a great day!!!


----------



## YunaMH

chicnfab said:


> From church then mall.. with my 1st LVoe tivoli pm(more than 7 yrs old).. have a great day!!!



Your dress is so cute!


----------



## chicnfab

YunaMH said:


> Your dress is so cute!


Ohh thanks!!!


----------



## Linds31289

deb68nc said:


> Waiting for breakfast in downtown Asheville NC ...


What bag is this?


----------



## goldenfountain

Carried this little beauty out to lunch break at work. She fits nicely inside most of my bags even the mini ones! 

Here she is, sitting neatly on my lap. To my surprise, I've actually been enjoying the patina process! Got her new in store in January.


----------



## Iamminda

chicnfab said:


> From church then mall.. with my 1st LVoe tivoli pm(more than 7 yrs old).. have a great day!!!


That is such a super cute look -- from head to toes.  And you always have such a great smile in your mod shots .


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3728120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting speedy b ready for Monday. Been 2 weeks since I packed her away for summer but I couldn't go another day without using her. [emoji4]


You weren't kidding when you said on another thread about itching to carry this beauty (lovely with the laduree charm).  I have to say, I love your decor, furniture and HP mural (?) -- very nice.  Wishing you a great Monday A .


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> You weren't kidding when you said on another thread about itching to carry this beauty (lovely with the laduree charm).  I have to say, I love your decor, furniture and HP mural (?) -- very nice.  Wishing you a great Monday A .


Lol thank you so much L! The kitties and I were watching Prisoner of Azkaban while I was prepping speedy b. I really do miss using this bag. Maybe it will help getting out of bed at 5:15 am be a little less painful. Hope you have a great Monday too! [emoji2]


----------



## chicnfab

Iamminda said:


> That is such a super cute look -- from head to toes.  And you always have such a great smile in your mod shots .


Thanks! My chanel family thread always tells me that too abt my smile!! Thank you so much


----------



## deb68nc

Linds31289 said:


> What bag is this?


Pallas bb


----------



## miumiu2046

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3728120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting speedy b ready for Monday. Been 2 weeks since I packed her away for summer but I couldn't go another day without using her. [emoji4]



Love your [emoji250] in the background [emoji76]


----------



## cwool

yuuyuut said:


> Sunday morning but I'm at work.
> Lots of Pink and drinks to cheer me up.
> 
> View attachment 3727246



LVoe [emoji177] pink, your items are beautiful


----------



## cwool

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3727294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner out with my Alma BB. Dinner is with crispy pork belly, lots of veggies over half brown rice and half rice noodles with an egg on top. Just got out of my gym training session and I'm starved



Everything about this pic is perfecto


----------



## myluvofbags

chicnfab said:


> From church then mall.. with my 1st LVoe tivoli pm(more than 7 yrs old).. have a great day!!!


Beautiful picture, Tivoli is my 1st LVoe too


----------



## Vancang

Having fun around San Diego,CA...and with my new circle bag charm....


----------



## viewwing

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3728120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting speedy b ready for Monday. Been 2 weeks since I packed her away for summer but I couldn't go another day without using her. [emoji4]


Cute bag...but... THAT CAT!


----------



## Aliluvlv

viewwing said:


> Cute bag...but... THAT CAT!


Lol that's Jack and he's very much a Mama's boy [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

miumiu2046 said:


> Love your [emoji250] in the background [emoji76]


Thank you! That's pretty boy Jack [emoji192]


----------



## chicnfab

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful picture, Tivoli is my 1st LVoe too



Such a lovely piece right


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3728120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting speedy b ready for Monday. Been 2 weeks since I packed her away for summer but I couldn't go another day without using her. [emoji4]


your bag looks great, and so does your entire background!


----------



## Maltoo

fyn72 said:


> My new to me Roses Neverfull coming home with me [emoji882][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721476


I am so jealous!


----------



## Aliluvlv

ccbaggirl89 said:


> your bag looks great, and so does your entire background![emoji2]


Thank you!


----------



## Cocoabean

My Monogram Pochette joined me for errands today. I added a long strap from Mcraft that I very much like!


----------



## luvallpurses

Finally got a chance to use this cutie today


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Last night in Maui ....


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

One more... thank you for letting me share!
Eva Clutch [emoji164]


----------



## SchaalBWife

Cocoabean said:


> My Monogram Pochette joined me for errands today. I added a long strap from Mcraft that I very much like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728912
> View attachment 3728913


I just ordered a long strap like this from mcraft for my almost 20 year old pochette!  Can't wait to get it... yours looks so cute!


----------



## Yuki85

Just love this classic


----------



## Cocoabean

SchaalBWife said:


> I just ordered a long strap like this from mcraft for my almost 20 year old pochette!  Can't wait to get it... yours looks so cute!



My pochette is old as well. The original vachetta has a dark patina while the new strap does not. I don't really care. The new strap will catch up one day.  This photo shows the old vachetta next to the new. My pochette is from 2000.


----------



## lalbert88

My new to me Keepall 50B on a road trip!


----------



## aerolord

Tadao PM enter me into the LV world.


----------



## LovingLV81

Just chilling with me at Starbucks


----------



## LuckyBitch

lalbert88 said:


> My new to me Keepall 50B on a road trip!
> View attachment 3729588


Looks fabulous!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Hooray for coming home after a long day at work [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Hooray for coming home after a long day at work [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730050


Hooray!  Hope you are having a nice reunion with your lovely Speedy.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Hooray!  Hope you are having a nice reunion with your lovely Speedy.


Yes I am thank you! [emoji2]  Hope you have a great night L!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my Noe BB bags today.


----------



## kkfiregirl

lalbert88 said:


> My new to me Keepall 50B on a road trip!
> View attachment 3729588



The best companion! Have a lot of fun! [emoji173]️


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Aliluvlv said:


> Hooray for coming home after a long day at work [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730050


Your little fur ball is adorable! The fur matches the DE!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Actually not much action going on here with my pochette metis. At the DMV because I lost my drivers license. Took me 2 and 1/2 hours to get a temporary license, yikes! No wonder there are so many jokes and horror stories about the DMV!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Squirrel75 said:


> Your little fur ball is adorable! The fur matches the DE!


[emoji1] Thank you!


----------



## yvimaus

*My Speedy B25 with me in the office today! 
Last working day this week!! I´m happy *


----------



## goldenfountain

yvimaus said:


> *My Speedy B25 with me in the office today!
> Last working day this week!! I´m happy *
> View attachment 3730397



Wow really nice to see the speedyB25 carried to work! This is on my to-buy list in the future! How do you find using it as a work bag?


----------



## Cams

Just out to get coffee around the corner with my beautiful round coin purse.


----------



## yvimaus

goldenfountain said:


> Wow really nice to see the speedyB25 carried to work! This is on my to-buy list in the future! How do you find using it as a work bag?



It´s perfect for work! It hold a lot of stuff.
I have in the bag a wallet, my phone, sunglasses, keys and a small bottle.
I can wear it crossbody.. it´s my favorite bag!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Arriving at LV to pick up a new addition with my Doc bb and showcase sandals.


----------



## fyn72

Taking speedy b 25 to work as it's raining [emoji299]️


----------



## Perfect Day

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Noe BB bags today. [emoji813]


Beautiful LV and gorgeous fur ball.


----------



## LuxMommy

jszkat said:


> I am trying to rotate more my bags. Bags used within the past 7 days.
> 
> 1) Going to an international women's club summer party with Pallas Clutch Navy.
> View attachment 3726757
> 
> 
> 2) Usual elevator selfie at work. Neverfull MM DA with Tahitiennes Bandeau and DA mini belt.
> View attachment 3726780
> 
> 
> 3) Running weekend errands with my favourite bag last weekend. Speedy B25 DE.
> View attachment 3726781


Well, I have said it before, but I will say it again: I just ADORE your style jszkat! You look so effortlessly chic every single time .


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

My bags for the last couple of days. [emoji7]







So fun! [emoji4]


----------



## chicnfab

Capturing the true beauty....
Chilling with my adorable camera pouch.. have a great day!!!


----------



## shalomnurse

My cute little Alma BB


----------



## snibor

shalomnurse said:


> My cute little Alma BB



How are you liking this one?  Looks gorgeous. Wondering what your thoughts are on it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Going shopping today with my Black Epi Mabillon Backpack!  I cannot believe I purchased this way back in the 90's!  Showing my age.


----------



## chicnfab

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Going shopping today with my Black Epi Mabillon Backpack!  I cannot believe I purchased this way back in the 90's!  Showing my age.
> 
> View attachment 3731019


It looks brand new!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

chicnfab said:


> It looks brand new!



 It is! I have only used it maybe 4 times?  The Epi leather is still really stiff!  I have a very nasty habit of buying LV & NEVER using them!


----------



## Aliluvlv

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Going shopping today with my Black Epi Mabillon Backpack! [emoji813] I cannot believe I purchased this way back in the 90's!  Showing my age.
> 
> View attachment 3731019


This is beautiful! Great purchase!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Aliluvlv said:


> This is beautiful! Great purchase!



Thank you!


----------



## chicnfab

lovlouisvuitton said:


> It is! I have only used it maybe 4 times?  The Epi leather is still really stiff!  I have a very nasty habit of buying LV & NEVER using them!


----------



## BoomBoom

My still new Speedy and I stuck in a rainstorm yesterday. So glad I  used Apple Brand Garde' Rain & Stain Repellent. Absolutely no water spots.


----------



## shalomnurse

snibor said:


> How are you liking this one?  Looks gorgeous. Wondering what your thoughts are on it.


I'm loving this bag. I had to downsize and only carry what I absolutely need, but I find the bag to be lightweight and very easy to carry. I tend to carry it cross-body the most, as it is so comfortable that way. I've received several compliments. And the dark vernis is so carefree.


----------



## SchaalBWife

Cocoabean said:


> My pochette is old as well. The original vachetta has a dark patina while the new strap does not. I don't really care. The new strap will catch up one day.  This photo shows the old vachetta next to the new. My pochette is from 2000.
> 
> View attachment 3729529


Love it!  My short strap is dark like yours.  I just sent it to her (mcraft) and she is going to make me a new strap but use my LV hardware from my old strap.  I'll try to remember to post a pic when I get it back.


----------



## Addicted to bags

shalomnurse said:


> My cute little Alma BB


We are bag twins! Isn't it a cute bag?


----------



## bccgal

shalomnurse said:


> My cute little
> 
> 
> shalomnurse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving this bag. I had to downsize and only carry what I absolutely need, but I find the bag to be lightweight and very easy to carry. I tend to carry it cross-body the most, as it is so comfortable that way. I've received several compliments. And the dark vernis is so carefree.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Beautifulbag. I love blue. I was wondering since it's smooth do you think it could scratch easily? How are fingerprints since it's a dark color? I'm trying to find a back up bag in case the Reverse Metis doesn't come in or has issues. I don't carry a lot so should be a good size. Thank you.  ☺oh may I ask where yours is made?
Click to expand...


----------



## snibor

shalomnurse said:


> I'm loving this bag. I had to downsize and only carry what I absolutely need, but I find the bag to be lightweight and very easy to carry. I tend to carry it cross-body the most, as it is so comfortable that way. I've received several compliments. And the dark vernis is so carefree.



Thank you. It's definitely a beauty!


----------



## Cocoabean

SchaalBWife said:


> Love it!  My short strap is dark like yours.  I just sent it to her (mcraft) and she is going to make me a new strap but use my LV hardware from my old strap.  I'll try to remember to post a pic when I get it back.



Great idea! I pondered getting a new short strap. Didn't think of changing the hardware (awesome idea!). My leather tab on the zipper is also dark, so I don't know.....if I decide it needs a new short strap, I'll contact Mcraft, though.


----------



## NeLVoe

Had breakfast at IKEA yesterday with some friends and my trustworthy PM


----------



## chicnfab

NeLVoe said:


> Had breakfast at IKEA yesterday with some friends and my trustworthy PM
> View attachment 3731680
> View attachment 3731681


Such a beauty


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Artsy getting all the modelling jobs it seems   .... pink fur ball to match my new pink fur slides


----------



## Sandy1017

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> Artsy getting all the modelling jobs it seems   .... pink fur ball to match my new pink fur slides


Love this!!!!!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Sandy1017 said:


> Love this!!!!!


thank you so much ;-*


----------



## Shadow122333

A little bit of sunshine in my office on a cool drizzly day


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

oh my! thats beautiful!!


----------



## Roxannek

Addicted to bags said:


> Driving home with my new to me, a brand new 2015 LV Dora BB
> 
> View attachment 3717236


Your bag is beautiful! I also love, love your little daisy bag charm! Where did you find it?


----------



## dbaum

At Atlanta Airport in Sky Club stuck by a flight delay. But my mood is better staring at these babies. Wonderful travel companions.


----------



## mak1203

Shadow122333 said:


> View attachment 3732120
> 
> A little bit of sunshine in my office on a cool drizzly day


Oh my...
Gorgeous!  What color is that?


----------



## Poppy206

I think because I live in an area with lots of LV Neverfull, I get so many compliments when I take my Berri PM out!


----------



## Iamminda

Shadow122333 said:


> View attachment 3732120
> 
> A little bit of sunshine in my office on a cool drizzly day


So beautiful!   Is this bleu lagon?


----------



## Shadow122333

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> oh my! thats beautiful!!



Thank you!  [emoji4]


----------



## Shadow122333

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful!   Is this bleu lagon?



Yes it is!   Pm with a matching bb strap.  Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## Shadow122333

mak1203 said:


> Oh my...
> Gorgeous!  What color is that?



Thanks!  It's bleu lagon!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

My noir Epi Petit Noe! I decided to keep this one and the fuchsia. Love them!


----------



## Iluvhaute

My new to me Kensington and I going home after a day of boating!


----------



## ckrickett

not wearing it but snapped a few pics of my DE SpeedyB 35 today when I was working. (Product shots for jewelry) . I have been thinking about adding another speedy to my collection but debating which design, size if I want another B or not.


----------



## BoomBoom

dbaum said:


> View attachment 3732327
> 
> 
> At Atlanta Airport in Sky Club stuck by a flight delay. But my mood is better staring at these babies. Wonderful travel companions.



Did you have to check the large one?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Roxannek said:


> Your bag is beautiful! I also love, love your little daisy bag charm! Where did you find it?


Thank you RoxanneK. I got the daisy charm from an Etsy seller by the name of luxuryleathercrafts. I think she's on vacation right now so her shop is shuttered but if your impatient to see all the cute things she makes, look at the reviews as most post a pic. She makes really good quality leather charms that are whimsical.


----------



## fyn72

My favourite bag  out with me today [emoji178][emoji177][emoji178]


----------



## cwool

SchaalBWife said:


> Love it!  My short strap is dark like yours.  I just sent it to her (mcraft) and she is going to make me a new strap but use my LV hardware from my old strap.  I'll try to remember to post a pic when I get it back.



That's a great idea!


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> My favourite bag  out with me today [emoji178][emoji177][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732728


This is one of the prettiest bags across all brands.  Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## fyn72

Iamminda said:


> This is one of the prettiest bags across all brands.  Absolutely gorgeous!



Aww! Thank you! [emoji8] I have to agree with you there [emoji177][emoji178][emoji177] it's my favorite[emoji178]


----------



## dbaum

BoomBoom said:


> Did you have to check the large one?



No. The large one is the new 4 wheel Horizon 55. I was on a smallest of small plane hopper and the guy bent down and put a gate check tag on it. Well as I left and walked down the corridor I ripped that sucker off. I took it in the small plane with me because these guys just eye it and assume it won't fit - it did of course. They just want to gate check anything over a purse size on the very small planes. But you can avoid it and it does fit overhead on a very small plane. 

Regular jets are no problem. The other one is a rolling Eole duffle 55 for my husband. Same thing. Small and convenient with wheels. 

The rolling cases are a god send in large airports where you have to carry your stuff from one side of the airport 100 miles to the next freaking gate. Which for airport I do roller and purse/small bag and if I were to get a Keepall 45-55 with strap I would keep that to car trips. If I had that keepall I would be tired after a long trip and probably hit everyone in the head or on the trains and escalators I have to get on to switch gates in the airport. I needed something more slim for the airport.

It's great and many admirers for sure.


----------



## paula3boys

yuuyuut said:


> Sunday morning but I'm at work.
> Lots of Pink and drinks to cheer me up.
> 
> View attachment 3727246


Where is your beautiful flower charm from?!


----------



## Strep2031

Went to scope out the CL sale last night.


----------



## jszkat

In Wien, at Sacher Cafe with Pallas Clutch Navy.


----------



## Mizzcc41

Out with my new Alma BB!! Loving her! Happy Friday! [emoji173]️


----------



## Nivahra

I'm so in love with this bag!!!


----------



## Ehyatt

Headed out for date night. A little wine tasting and live music for this very tired mama!!  Speedy b 25 with my fun and unconventional Lauderee charm.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Celebrating with a surprise party tonight for my very dear friend who had stage 3 bowel cancer & has come out the other side!  15 Months of emotional hell!  They are going back to work on Monday! So I need a BIG bag to carry & hide "Gifts!"  My Large Epi leather Noe!  I nicked named it the "Bermuda triangle!"  Oh my! I Purchased it way back in 1990?  Celebrating Now Cancer FREE!


----------



## bccgal

Mizzcc41 said:


> Out with my new Alma BB!! Loving her! Happy Friday! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3733563



Love your Alma BB. Love blue. May I ask how is it wearing so far? Do you find fingerprints a problem ? Does the smooth leather seem like it could scratch easy? Thank you. Trying to find a back up in case the Reverse PM doesn't come in or has issues.


----------



## PamK

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Celebrating with a surprise party tonight for my very dear friend who had stage 3 bowel cancer & has come out the other side!  15 Months of emotional hell!  They are going back to work on Monday! So I need a BIG bag to carry & hide "Gifts!"  My Large Epi leather Noe!  I nicked named it the "Bermuda triangle!"  Oh my! I Purchased it way back in 1990?  Celebrating Now Cancer FREE!
> 
> View attachment 3733639



Gorgeous bag! So happy for your friend - have a wonderful celebration together! [emoji177]


----------



## yuuyuut

paula3boys said:


> Where is your beautiful flower charm from?!



It's from H&M


----------



## josephine_TEA

My very first LV purchased by myself!! Love this owl so much


----------



## BoomBoom

fyn72 said:


> My favourite bag  out with me today [emoji178][emoji177][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732728


Wow that's such a beautiful bag... what a color.


----------



## j19

Love macaroons


----------



## BoomBoom

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Celebrating with a surprise party tonight for my very dear friend who had stage 3 bowel cancer & has come out the other side!  15 Months of emotional hell!  They are going back to work on Monday! So I need a BIG bag to carry & hide "Gifts!"  My Large Epi leather Noe!  I nicked named it the "Bermuda triangle!"  Oh my! I Purchased it way back in 1990?  Celebrating Now Cancer FREE!
> 
> View attachment 3733639


As a 25 yr cancer survivor I agree... you need to Celebrate Big!  Love the Noe's nickname.


----------



## Mizzcc41

bccgal said:


> Love your Alma BB. Love blue. May I ask how is it wearing so far? Do you find fingerprints a problem ? Does the smooth leather seem like it could scratch easy? Thank you. Trying to find a back up in case the Reverse PM doesn't come in or has issues.



I don't find the fingerprints a problem for me. I don't think it scratches easy. I use the handles/strap and love they are different than the Vernis. The blue is more metallic. It's just simple beautiful. I was worried about finger prints like you bc I tried the other bag that is made like this in black and I returned it. So I don't feel with this blue that way or I wouldn't keep it. [emoji6] I liked the strap on this one the best compared to the other thin strap as well!!
Hope this helps!


----------



## bccgal

Mizzcc41 said:


> I don't find the fingerprints a problem for me. I don't think it scratches easy. I use the handles/strap and love they are different than the Vernis. The blue is more metallic. It's just simple beautiful. I was worried about finger prints like you bc I tried the other bag that is made like this in black and I returned it. So I don't feel with this blue that way or I wouldn't keep it. [emoji6] I liked the strap on this one the best compared to the other thin strap as well!!
> Hope this helps!


Thank you so much. This did help a lot. I think it's a beautiful bag and will be my everyday bag so I wanted to make sure. Need something that will still look good over time.  I was thinking about going back to the Speedy B 25 buy they're almost impossible to find a made in France and this will now be my only bag for awhile so it's kinda special.  I'm sure these ones are probably France? . I don't carry a lot but also gettin a mini Pochette. Do you think a Mini Pochette would fit? My only other big item is my compact Zippy. Thank you again so much. I Like the wider strap too .


----------



## LVoe4DB

bccgal said:


> Thank you so much. This did help a lot. I think it's a beautiful bag and will be my everyday bag so I wanted to make sure. Need something that will still look good over time.  I was thinking about going back to the Speedy B 25 buy they're almost impossible to find a made in France and this will now be my only bag for awhile so it's kinda special.  I'm sure these ones are probably France? . I don't carry a lot but also gettin a mini Pochette. Do you think a Mini Pochette would fit? My only other big item is my compact Zippy. Thank you again so much. I Like the wider strap too .


A Mini Pochette will definitely fit in. You can find some YouTube videos on the Alma BB and "what's in my bag" to get a better idea of her size [emoji8] She's just tooo cute [emoji175] I'm sure you'll love her.


----------



## luvrose

Love my Emilie so much!


----------



## Luvnlife

fyn72 said:


> Aww! Thank you! [emoji8] I have to agree with you there [emoji177][emoji178][emoji177] it's my favorite[emoji178]



What size is this?  It's beautiful!


----------



## Mizzcc41

bccgal said:


> Thank you so much. This did help a lot. I think it's a beautiful bag and will be my everyday bag so I wanted to make sure. Need something that will still look good over time.  I was thinking about going back to the Speedy B 25 buy they're almost impossible to find a made in France and this will now be my only bag for awhile so it's kinda special.  I'm sure these ones are probably France? . I don't carry a lot but also gettin a mini Pochette. Do you think a Mini Pochette would fit? My only other big item is my compact Zippy. Thank you again so much. I Like the wider strap too .



Yes! It fits!! I find the Victorine fits in it the best! However I was digging in my wallets and found a Tommy H. One from a long time ago that was tiny but mighty! It carries 7 cards plus! Here's a pic of the inside with my mini Pochette. I usually like all matching. But Tommy fit and did the job I wanted! I still have plenty of room! And it is made in France! [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126] The inside plate says it on my bag.


----------



## fabuleux

Mizzcc41 said:


> Out with my new Alma BB!! Loving her! Happy Friday! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3733563


Great bag! Always a pleasure to see pictures of it!


----------



## BoomBoom

dbaum said:


> No. The large one is the new 4 wheel Horizon 55. I was on a smallest of small plane hopper and the guy bent down and put a gate check tag on it. Well as I left and walked down the corridor I ripped that sucker off. I took it in the small plane with me because these guys just eye it and assume it won't fit - it did of course. They just want to gate check anything over a purse size on the very small planes. But you can avoid it and it does fit overhead on a very small plane.
> 
> Regular jets are no problem. The other one is a rolling Eole duffle 55 for my husband. Same thing. Small and convenient with wheels.
> 
> The rolling cases are a god send in large airports where you have to carry your stuff from one side of the airport 100 miles to the next freaking gate. Which for airport I do roller and purse/small bag and if I were to get a Keepall 45-55 with strap I would keep that to car trips. If I had that keepall I would be tired after a long trip and probably hit everyone in the head or on the trains and escalators I have to get on to switch gates in the airport. I needed something more slim for the airport.
> 
> It's great and many admirers for sure.


Thank you for the details.  That was helpful and answered a lot of questions.  How about packing?  How much do they hold?  I have the 
Monogram Canvas Pegase 50 Suitcase and I wish it held a bit more.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

BoomBoom said:


> As a 25 yr cancer survivor I agree... you need to Celebrate Big!  Love the Noe's nickname.



Thank you!  I am also glad you are a survivor as well!  God bless!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

PamK said:


> Gorgeous bag! So happy for your friend - have a wonderful celebration together! [emoji177]




Thank you!


----------



## luv2bling

BoomBoom said:


> As a 25 yr cancer survivor I agree... you need to Celebrate Big!  Love the Noe's nickname.


Congratulations to you also!


----------



## bccgal

LVoe4DB said:


> A Mini Pochette will definitely fit in. You can find some YouTube videos on the Alma BB and "what's in my bag" to get a better idea of her size [emoji8] She's just tooo cute [emoji175] I'm sure you'll love her.



Cool. Thank you so much. I'm just not sure about the Metis after all the issues I've read about. Makes me very worried.  I love the Alma BB. Just wasn't sure how this smooth Vernis would wear.


----------



## bccgal

Mizzcc41 said:


> Yes! It fits!! I find the Victorine fits in it the best! However I was digging in my wallets and found a Tommy H. One from a long time ago that was tiny but mighty! It carries 7 cards plus! Here's a pic of the inside with my mini Pochette. I usually like all matching. But Tommy fit and did the job I wanted! I still have plenty of room! And it is made in France! [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126] The inside plate says it on my bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734297


Thank you so much for the great pic. . I'm really considering it. I've read about so many issues with the Reverse Metis. I've had Epi Alma BB''s and it's a great bag. That was before I got the Mini Pochette.  I wonder why they decided to not use the microfiber lining. I loved that.  . I haven't had the Vernis. I know it's pretty stiff. You don't find it feeling a little plastic like because of the patent leather?


----------



## thewave1969

ckrickett said:


> not wearing it but snapped a few pics of my DE SpeedyB 35 today when I was working. (Product shots for jewelry) . I have been thinking about adding another speedy to my collection but debating which design, size if I want another B or not.


Beautiful necklace!


----------



## Mizzcc41

bccgal said:


> Thank you so much for the great pic. . I'm really considering it. I've read about so many issues with the Reverse Metis. I've had Epi Alma BB''s and it's a great bag. That was before I got the Mini Pochette.  I wonder why they decided to not use the microfiber lining. I loved that.  . I haven't had the Vernis. I know it's pretty stiff. You don't find it feeling a little plastic like because of the patent leather?



I only found it stiff in the beginning. I got tired of being careful with it so I just used her like any other bag and it broke in. Easy to zip. I don't find it plastic feeling at all. When I get into the bag, I pull her wide open! Heck with it. It's my beautiful bag. I learned recently after buying and selling that I kept feeling like the bag wasn't mine to use (being so careful and driving myself nuts)and when I sold them, that person got a Louis Vuitton that was in pristine condition. 
So now! I use them and sell them used. 
I know how you feel. But my advice is...if you love it! Buy her and totally enjoy her![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
I know I am now! Lolol


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Something way smaller for going out today!  My MG Danube Bag.  Nice & Compact! Fits my MC Zippy, mobile, lip balm & MC key case.


----------



## LV_4ever

Loving my new Felicie. Excuse the hotel mess in the background. This bag is so perfect for nights out!


----------



## fyn72

Luvnlife said:


> What size is this?  It's beautiful!


Thank you! x It's the MM size


----------



## fyn72

LV_4ever said:


> Loving my new Felicie. Excuse the hotel mess in the background. This bag is so perfect for nights out!


So Lovely! And also the neonoe and nf in the background


----------



## Aliluvlv

Eva having a busy Saturday! First at Target for breakfast on the go and grocery shopping...
	

		
			
		

		
	



Then later at this phenomenal show (if anyone has a chance to go I recommend it highly!) [emoji1] 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## iamthecutest

Going out for dinner with Alma BB degrade for birthday/aniverssary dinner.  Ordering a bottle of Dom for the first time...this is going to be a fun night!


----------



## bccgal

Mizzcc41 said:


> I only found it stiff in the beginning. I got tired of being careful with it so I just used her like any other bag and it broke in. Easy to zip. I don't find it plastic feeling at all. When I get into the bag, I pull her wide open! Heck with it. It's my beautiful bag. I learned recently after buying and selling that I kept feeling like the bag wasn't mine to use (being so careful and driving myself nuts)and when I sold them, that person got a Louis Vuitton that was in pristine condition.
> So now! I use them and sell them used.
> I know how you feel. But my advice is...if you love it! Buy her and totally enjoy her![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> I know I am now! Lolol


Thank you again.  The same way. Sometimes I think I'm being too careful . Can't enjoy using it that way. I've also sold quite a few . Most in new condition cause I only used them a few times. I think I'll send a pic to my SA and see if they have one. She's not back till Wed though. Thank you again for the great advice. You're absolutely right. They're ours to enjoy.


----------



## Mizzcc41

bccgal said:


> Thank you again.  The same way. Sometimes I think I'm being too careful . Can't enjoy using it that way. I've also sold quite a few . Most in new condition cause I only used them a few times. I think I'll send a pic to my SA and see if they have one. She's not back till Wed though. Thank you again for the great advice. You're absolutely right. They're ours to enjoy.



[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847] you are welcome! Keep me posted on your bag!!! Would love to hear what you think! And yes!!! Enjoy her!!


----------



## bccgal

Mizzcc41 said:


> [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847] you are welcome! Keep me posted on your bag!!! Would love to hear what you think! And yes!!! Enjoy her!!


. I will. You too.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Eva having a busy Saturday! First at Target for breakfast on the go and grocery shopping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734647
> 
> Then later at this phenomenal show (if anyone has a chance to go I recommend it highly!) [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!


What a fun day you (and Eva) had!  Love Target and Starbucks.  And the show sounds great -- plenty of wonderful songs, dancing and romance, huh? .  (Just googled it and official tickets are sold out already.)


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> What a fun day you (and Eva) had!  Love Target and Starbucks.  And the show sounds great -- plenty of wonderful songs, dancing and romance, huh? .  (Just googled it and official tickets are sold out already.)


It was a fun day [emoji4] . Yes the show is amazing, the singing, dancing, costumes, set changes were fantastic. Hope you have a great rest of the weekend L!


----------



## Sandy1017

Waiting in traffic to get to the water park!!


----------



## LV_4ever

fyn72 said:


> So Lovely! And also the neonoe and nf in the background



Thank you! My neonoe worn crossbody was the perfect companion to sightsee and nf was my flight carry on. Great way to travel!!


----------



## cafecreme15

jszkat said:


> In Wien, at Sacher Cafe with Pallas Clutch Navy.
> 
> View attachment 3733468
> 
> 
> View attachment 3733469



Love the Sacher cafe/hotel!!


----------



## bh4me

Had fun at the movies and shopping today with my palm springs rev mono backpack


----------



## BoomBoom

LV_4ever said:


> Loving my new Felicie. Excuse the hotel mess in the background. This bag is so perfect for nights out!


 Excuse  me, I'll be providing your turndown service while you are out to dinner and thank you in advance for leaving that Noe in the room for me... that will be tip enough.


----------



## Roxannek

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you RoxanneK. I got the daisy charm from an Etsy seller by the name of luxuryleathercrafts. I think she's on vacation right now so her shop is shuttered but if your impatient to see all the cute things she makes, look at the reviews as most post a pic. She makes really good quality leather charms that are whimsical.


Thanks so much for the info! I'm looking her up!


----------



## GrRoxy

City steamer watching flamingos at Menagerie in Jardin des Plantes.


----------



## kkfiregirl

GrRoxy said:


> View attachment 3736409
> 
> City steamer watching flamingos at Menagerie in Jardin des Plantes.



I like! And I love that manicure!


----------



## Sibelle

On our way to work this beautiful morning


----------



## SchaalBWife

Cocoabean said:


> Great idea! I pondered getting a new short strap. Didn't think of changing the hardware (awesome idea!). My leather tab on the zipper is also dark, so I don't know.....if I decide it needs a new short strap, I'll contact Mcraft, though.


Here is my pochette with the new strap from mcraft but with my old strap's hardware!  It just came today... Not too bad... I'm glad I did it!  My pochette is circa 1999 and was my first LV piece.


----------



## manda331

Sibelle said:


> On our way to work this beautiful morning
> 
> View attachment 3736587


Very cool pic! Wish I had that view on my way to work!


----------



## GrRoxy

kkfiregirl said:


> I like! And I love that manicure!


 Aww thank you!


----------



## Cocoabean

SchaalBWife said:


> View attachment 3736588
> View attachment 3736589
> 
> Here is my pochette with the new strap from mcraft but with my old strap's hardware!  It just came today... Not too bad... I'm glad I did it!  My pochette is circa 1999 and was my first LV piece.



Wow! That looks fabulous! The world will never know!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Heading to the park and eat out later with my mom.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sibelle said:


> On our way to work this beautiful morning
> 
> View attachment 3736587



Gorgeous view, sibelle!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Eva in the sandbox.


----------



## lvguy94

The deauville I gave my sister for christmas a few years back


----------



## luv2bling

Sibelle said:


> On our way to work this beautiful morning
> 
> View attachment 3736587


Fabulous view and shot!  Thank you!


----------



## luv2bling

lvguy94 said:


> The deauville I gave my sister for christmas a few years back


  The shoes!


----------



## lvguy94

Mono Keepall 55 Bandouliere and Mono Garment Bag 5 Hanger in the midst of my packing for vacation over memorial day last month


----------



## Gdmolly

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Going shopping today with my Black Epi Mabillon Backpack!  I cannot believe I purchased this way back in the 90's!  Showing my age.
> 
> View attachment 3731019



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Gdmolly

At the Firestone Brewery


----------



## cwool

SchaalBWife said:


> View attachment 3736588
> View attachment 3736589
> 
> Here is my pochette with the new strap from mcraft but with my old strap's hardware!  It just came today... Not too bad... I'm glad I did it!  My pochette is circa 1999 and was my first LV piece.



Turned out great [emoji106]


----------



## BoomBoom

Sibelle said:


> On our way to work this beautiful morning
> 
> View attachment 3736587


Love this shot.


----------



## BoomBoom

lvguy94 said:


> Mono Keepall 55 Bandouliere and Mono Garment Bag 5 Hanger in the midst of my packing for vacation over memorial day last month


Love the Gucci loafers. Best dressed... I think you nailed it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Roxannek said:


> Thanks so much for the info! I'm looking her up!


Sorry it's called luxeleathercrafts! I went to double check and saw I had the name slightly wrong.


----------



## Yuki85

Lunch break [emoji111]️


----------



## lvguy94

BoomBoom said:


> Love the Gucci loafers. Best dressed... I think you nailed it.


Thank you so much!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Speedie was getting jealous that Artsy was getting to wear all the fur bag charms


----------



## Roxannek

Addicted to bags said:


> Sorry it's called luxeleathercrafts! I went to double check and saw I had the name slightly wrong.


I found her! Thank you so much! She has some darling things in her Etsy Shop. She is making me one like yours with a pink center. You have set a style trend!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Roxannek said:


> I found her! Thank you so much! She has some darling things in her Etsy Shop. She is making me one like yours with a pink center. You have set a style trend!


Please post a pic when you get her. If I remember correctly it took about 2 weeks with shipping. Can't wait to see yours


----------



## BoomBoom

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> Speedie was getting jealous that Artsy was getting to wear all the fur bag charms


So amazing!


----------



## TeeAJ

I shared a cute way I spruce up my neverful. You can view at:
http://nugajourney.com/louis-vuitton-neverfull-mm


----------



## fabuleux

TeeAJ said:


> I shared a cute way I spruce up my neverful. You can view at:
> http://nugajourney.com/louis-vuitton-neverfull-mm


Thanks for inundating TPF with links to your review!!! Annoying!


----------



## TeeAJ

fabuleux said:


> Thanks for inundating TPF with links to your review!!! Annoying!


I apologize, i thought it would be helpful to share.


----------



## fabuleux

TeeAJ said:


> I apologize, i thought it would be helpful to share.


It's helpful and we thank you for your time to write your review. But you shared in tons of threads...


----------



## TeeAJ

fabuleux said:


> It's helpful and we thank you for your time to write your review. But you shared in tons of threads...


Got it! Will stop, pretty new to TPF and dont want to upset people!


----------



## fabuleux

TeeAJ said:


> Got it! Will stop, pretty new to TPF and dont want to upset people!


Haha no problem. I m going to read your review by the way!


----------



## TeeAJ

fabuleux said:


> Haha no problem. I m going to read your review by the way!


Thank you, you are fabuleux!


----------



## Linds31289

ckrickett said:


> not wearing it but snapped a few pics of my DE SpeedyB 35 today when I was working. (Product shots for jewelry) . I have been thinking about adding another speedy to my collection but debating which design, size if I want another B or not.


Do you have a organizer in your bag? It seems structured! I'd definitely go with the speedy B. I purchased a speedy 35 a few years back and ended up selling due to hurting my arm.


----------



## Linds31289

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Went to scope out the CL sale last night.


What kind of sales does CL have?!


----------



## yvimaus

*My summer bag! 
The Neverfull MM with me at work today! 
*


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Infinity love for this stylish yet pretty lil bb!


----------



## viewwing




----------



## Roxannek

TeeAJ said:


> I shared a cute way I spruce up my neverful. You can view at:
> http://nugajourney.com/louis-vuitton-neverfull-mm


So cute! I love this idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JCMB

Not really "in action" but i thought my pup looked so cute using my Neverfull as a pillow


----------



## LVoe4DB

JCMB said:


> View attachment 3738733
> 
> 
> Not really "in action" but i thought my pup looked so cute using my Neverfull as a pillow


Sooooo cute [emoji7][emoji177] Best bag for a pillow [emoji8]


----------



## BagLady14

Nubble lighthouse, York, Maine


----------



## shayna07

Traveling with my Palm Springs PM [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

JCMB said:


> View attachment 3738733
> 
> 
> Not really "in action" but i thought my pup looked so cute using my Neverfull as a pillow


my goodness your puppy is so cute sleeping on NF!


----------



## Cookiefiend

JCMB said:


> View attachment 3738733
> 
> 
> Not really "in action" but i thought my pup looked so cute using my Neverfull as a pillow



Adorable!


----------



## Teacher0708

BagLady14 said:


> Nubble lighthouse, York, Maine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738861


Beautiful bag and beautiful background!  What is the name of your bag?


----------



## BagLady14

Teacher0708 said:


> Beautiful bag and beautiful background!  What is the name of your bag?


It's called the One Handle.  ( I think they could have come up with a better name)


----------



## BagLady14

shayna07 said:


> Traveling with my Palm Springs PM [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738910


Nice bag and I like your rings.


----------



## Teacher0708

BagLady14 said:


> It's called the One Handle.  ( I think they could have come up with a better name)


It's a beautiful bag!  I may have to go check it out at the boutique!


----------



## BoomBoom

JCMB said:


> View attachment 3738733
> 
> 
> Not really "in action" but i thought my pup looked so cute using my Neverfull as a pillow


I agree with your pup... A broken in Neverfull is super cuddly.


----------



## dbaum

BoomBoom said:


> Thank you for the details.  That was helpful and answered a lot of questions.  How about packing?  How much do they hold?  I have the
> Monogram Canvas Pegase 50 Suitcase and I wish it held a bit more.



It held for me 4 days. But then again I had only one pair extra pants and dress and several shirts. I try to wear the same pants for two alternate days and one dress for night. I would say 3-4 days - 5 days would be tight. 

This is business causal attire like for conferences or something. If you had a additional carry on purse that could hold a lot of extras then 5-6 days. 

I carry in suitcase in cubes and bags rolled up:
Makeup case, Hair straightener iron, Small stream iron, 2 pairs shoes, Clothes, underwear/bra, hotel clean kit and purse.


----------



## luv2bling

shayna07 said:


> Traveling with my Palm Springs PM [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738910


Very nice rings.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JCMB said:


> View attachment 3738733
> 
> 
> Not really "in action" but i thought my pup looked so cute using my Neverfull as a pillow


so seriously cute, the dog completely steals the picture, i don't even see the bag


----------



## JCMB

ccbaggirl89 said:


> so seriously cute, the dog completely steals the picture, i don't even see the bag



Thank you, he has that same effect on me[emoji7]


----------



## aerolord

Still loving my monogram eclipse keepall 45. Perfect for gyming right after work. I have other bag if I don't plan to go gym that day.


----------



## LoVe

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Going shopping today with my Black Epi Mabillon Backpack!  I cannot believe I purchased this way back in the 90's!  Showing my age.
> 
> View attachment 3731019





lovlouisvuitton said:


> It is! I have only used it maybe 4 times?  The Epi leather is still really stiff!  I have a very nasty habit of buying LV & NEVER using them!



I can take it off your hands! Haha, JK! It's gorgeous. I just discovered it (showing _my _age ) and it immediately went on my wishlist.


----------



## sonaturallyme

I love Korean food!!


----------



## cwool

JCMB said:


> View attachment 3738733
> 
> 
> Not really "in action" but i thought my pup looked so cute using my Neverfull as a pillow



You're babe is ADORABLE!


----------



## BoomBoom

dbaum said:


> It held for me 4 days. But then again I had only one pair extra pants and dress and several shirts. I try to wear the same pants for two alternate days and one dress for night. I would say 3-4 days - 5 days would be tight.
> 
> This is business causal attire like for conferences or something. If you had a additional carry on purse that could hold a lot of extras then 5-6 days.
> 
> I carry in suitcase in cubes and bags rolled up:
> Makeup case, Hair straightener iron, Small stream iron, 2 pairs shoes, Clothes, underwear/bra, hotel clean kit and purse.


Thanks for the details... I have to learn to pack lighter.


----------



## BoomBoom

aerolord said:


> Still loving my monogram eclipse keepall 45. Perfect for gyming right after work. I have other bag if I don't plan to go gym that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739761


I'd like a Speedy or Neverfull in that canvas.


----------



## Sandra.AT

ready for croatia


----------



## M5_Traveler

LV My World Tour 2017 Event at Frankfurt LV store


----------



## j19

Dinner from last week


----------



## j19

Enjoying the view


----------



## Yuki85

Finally, it's Friday - going home [emoji111]️


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Sandra.AT said:


> ready for croatia
> View attachment 3740891
> View attachment 3740892


great  trip action shot!! is your cutie dog going too?


----------



## GirlBoss603252

Today is the maiden voyage of my pre-loved St. Cloud!  I made five LV purchases in the last month, all pre-loved.  Super happy with my choices.  Love this one for travel...we're going to the Catskills this weekend.


----------



## Sandra.AT

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> great  trip action shot!! is your cutie dog going too?



of course he is coming with us there he has his own garden and small dog pool haha [emoji23]


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Sandra.AT said:


> of course he is coming with us there he has his own garden and small dog pool haha [emoji23]


what a lucky cutie!!   he looks so happy and is such a cutie


----------



## LoVe

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Going shopping today with my Black Epi Mabillon Backpack!  I cannot believe I purchased this way back in the 90's!  Showing my age.
> 
> View attachment 3731019



Hi, it's me again.  Could you please show me what fits inside the Mabillon? I have found one that I like but I'm not sure if it will fit everything I need: compact wallet, camera, sunglasses, water bottle...


----------



## kprince

Happy Hour!


----------



## YClovesLV

with my kids on the playground


----------



## luvspurses

YClovesLV said:


> with my kids on the playground
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741626


tivoli is such a pretty bag : )


----------



## Gdmolly

On our way to a rehearsal dinner.


----------



## kkfiregirl

TeeAJ said:


> Got it! Will stop, pretty new to TPF and dont want to upset people!



I think you can put your blog website as your signature, so every time you write a post, your website will be in your signature. People can click on it if they want to, and you don't have to post it everywhere


----------



## OCMomof3

GirlBoss603252 said:


> View attachment 3741280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the maiden voyage of my pre-loved St. Cloud!  I made five LV purchases in the last month, all pre-loved.  Super happy with my choices.  Love this one for travel...we're going to the Catskills this weekend.


Super pretty bag!  Love those less-seen models!


----------



## Jayfo

YClovesLV said:


> with my kids on the playground
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741626


Im in love with this bag!!! That was the one that started my LV obsession years ago and I missed out. I had major bag envy at one of the docs at work when she'd shuffle in with it. I keep my eyes peeled for a near mint condition one but I just got a new bag 2 days ago so I should paddle my butt over to ban island


----------



## savvyblonde

Such a fun thread I haven't posted on this new one...just the former one years ago! 
Wine tasting at Vindemia Winery Temecula, California with my Dentelle Kirsten


----------



## BoomBoom

No picture today but apparently,  my LV's have been getting some attention at my condo.  Was out with my DA Speedy 30 today and as I was going up the stairs to our condo my upstairs neighbor and his wife were just getting home.  He stopped me to tell me that my LV's were causing a commotion in his home and although he just bought his wife a Tory Burch bag she now needs an LV.  His wife is studying to be a doctor and just took all her exams.  Naturally, I told him that it sounded like after all her hard work she kind of earned one.  He agreed.  Oh yeah, I'm her best friend now!


----------



## dexter123

I bought a couple slg's


----------



## myluvofbags

dexter123 said:


> I bought a couple slg's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742092
> View attachment 3742093
> View attachment 3742094
> View attachment 3742095


Two cuties! Congratulations


----------



## BoomBoom

dexter123 said:


> I bought a couple slg's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742092
> View attachment 3742093
> View attachment 3742094
> View attachment 3742095


Nothing like reorganizing your contents with new SLGs. Congratulations


----------



## dexter123

myluvofbags said:


> Two cuties! Congratulations





BoomBoom said:


> Nothing like reorganizing your contents with new SLGs. Congratulations



Thank you both, ladies!  The only slg's i have are three lv cosmetic pouches, so these sould be fun!  Sorry my pics suck! LOL


----------



## kpc71

Flew back to CA for family event with Miss Neverfull MM...of course it's so ridiculously hot that I haven't taken her anywhere!


----------



## Sandra.AT

having breakfast with my husband dog ans favorite mmm and enjoying the view in front of the sea


----------



## LoVe

dexter123 said:


> I bought a couple slg's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742092
> View attachment 3742093
> View attachment 3742094
> View attachment 3742095



Beautiful SLGs! I especially love the Multicartes, which is also on my radar.


----------



## lovesbmw

dexter123 said:


> I bought a couple slg's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742092
> View attachment 3742093
> View attachment 3742094
> View attachment 3742095


I bought the same mustard one LOVE it were twins


----------



## lovesbmw

M5_Traveler said:


> LV My World Tour 2017 Event at Frankfurt LV store


So Pretty


----------



## nylann.mari

goldenfountain said:


> View attachment 3728187
> 
> 
> Carried this little beauty out to lunch break at work. She fits nicely inside most of my bags even the mini ones!
> 
> Here she is, sitting neatly on my lap. To my surprise, I've actually been enjoying the patina process! Got her new in store in January.
> 
> View attachment 3728191



Such a little beauty!


----------



## nylann.mari

GirlBoss603252 said:


> View attachment 3741280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the maiden voyage of my pre-loved St. Cloud!  I made five LV purchases in the last month, all pre-loved.  Super happy with my choices.  Love this one for travel...we're going to the Catskills this weekend.



Aww.. I have alwaus wanted a St.Cloud, myself![emoji7]


----------



## LValy♥️

The sun is shining here.. but a little too much! 
Me and my Neverfull MM... 
we are sweating in the car


----------



## Ladyzee16

Me and my Favorite MM (my FAVORITE!![emoji6][emoji8])...doing some running around!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
....and I'm attempting to be organized as well!!!..[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]..


----------



## Iamminda

dexter123 said:


> I bought a couple slg's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742092
> View attachment 3742093
> View attachment 3742094
> View attachment 3742095


Congrats on these two cuties!  I have not seen the multicartes in that color before -- very pretty.


----------



## jszkat

Going out for pizza and chilling by the lake with family and Palermo PM


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday! It is a rare occasion that I dress up!


----------



## Iamminda

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday! It is a rare occasion that I dress up!


Pretty outfit and bag


----------



## Willow L.

everything looks so cute in this post!


----------



## momof3boyz

M5_Traveler said:


> LV My World Tour 2017 Event at Frankfurt LV store


Gorgeous ! And the luggage is pretty too ! Hope you enjoyed the event


----------



## cwool

Finishing dinner at the local Mexican joint


----------



## Cocoabean

cwool said:


> View attachment 3742937
> 
> 
> Finishing dinner at the local Mexican joint



Aaawwwww...a pochette eating nachos! Nice of you to feed the poor, hungry little thing!


----------



## fyn72

Out shopping with Pallas BB. Such a great weekend crossbody bag!


----------



## Addicted to bags

LValy♥️ said:


> The sun is shining here.. but a little too much!
> Me and my Neverfull MM...
> we are sweating in the car
> 
> View attachment 3742325


That expression says it all about the heat! Not a fan myself (no pun intended)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Out at Nordstrom's buying what else? More bags. Will reveal the MCM cutie I picked up later. I bought the long crossbody chain from Mautto. There are some defects with the hooks on the chain but Mautto is going to give me a replacement. Recommend them highly.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3743253
> View attachment 3743254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out at Nordstrom's buying what else? More bags. Will reveal the MCM cutie I picked up later. I bought the long crossbody chain from Mautto. There are some defects with the hooks on the chain but Mautto is going to give me a replacement. Recommend them highly.


That looks super cute as a crossbody!   I love Crazy Shirts too.  Congrats on your new MCM.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## LuxMommy

All set for a family picnic with my LV sunnies and Croisette. [emoji254][emoji295]️


----------



## LValy♥️

Totally agree!! 
The heat was killing me.. and not so softly! 


Addicted to bags said:


> That expression says it all about the heat! Not a fan myself (no pun intended)


----------



## goldenfountain

nylann.mari said:


> Such a little beauty!


Thank you


----------



## LValy♥️

With my PA.. drinking something.. 
Our first night out!


----------



## blushes_pink

Date with Eva


----------



## Mariella77

Managed to score a brand new Pochette Metis this week (and made in France!), and this week-end I got this bandeau to dress it up, and the Victorine wallet so I could size down from my Clemence. So happy!


----------



## Sandra.AT

going for a walk with my favorite mm mono at the beach.. my favorite has still no creasing and looks like new after more than a year


----------



## M5_Traveler

momof3boyz said:


> Gorgeous ! And the luggage is pretty too ! Hope you enjoyed the event


Thank you! 

Yes the event was fun, I ordered a my World Tour Keepall 50 B. My SA sent me the attached picture after the event. We had a lot of fun and good Moët.


----------



## luv2bling

M5_Traveler said:


> LV My World Tour 2017 Event at Frankfurt LV store


  You look fabulous and as if you should be a model for LV.


----------



## jszkat

Taking kids to the playground 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and lake with Pallas Clutch.


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## Isaberura

Going out today with my new neo noe in rose poudre. Such a beauty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I'm so in love. I've paired it with my favorite pink high waist skirt and sneakers [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6] have a nice day, everyone [emoji8]


----------



## PurpleLilac

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3743253
> View attachment 3743254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out at Nordstrom's buying what else? More bags. Will reveal the MCM cutie I picked up later. I bought the long crossbody chain from Mautto. There are some defects with the hooks on the chain but Mautto is going to give me a replacement. Recommend them highly.


Mautto is a great company, I love their products, too!  Did you get your Mini in Hawaii?  I've been looking for one, half my  is in Oahu!


----------



## Addicted to bags

PurpleLilac said:


> Mautto is a great company, I love their products, too!  Did you get your Mini in Hawaii?  I've been looking for one, half my  is in Oahu!


Yes Mautto has been very good to deal with. Unfortunately too busy at work to go to Hawaii right now and didn't want to miss out on the MP, so over paid on EBay in leui of a vacation.


----------



## chicnfab

church day with my camera pouch...have a lovely day everyone


----------



## Mella86

Mariella77 said:


> Managed to score a brand new Pochette Metis this week (and made in France!), and this week-end I got this bandeau to dress it up, and the Victorine wallet so I could size down from my Clemence. So happy!



Love that bag. Is it still waiting lists "everywhere"?


----------



## M5_Traveler

luv2bling said:


> You look fabulous and as if you should be a model for LV.


THANK YOU!


----------



## PurpleLilac

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3723945
> 
> At the cafe


Ok, this pic makes me really want this NF, and the little hula girl charm is adorable!! How much is retail for LE NF in Hawaii?


----------



## kprince

Puppies first vet visit with Totally MM.


----------



## dbaum

kprince said:


> Puppies first vet visit with Totally MM.
> 
> View attachment 3744544



Awwww. I have a pit pup too. Precious!


----------



## litchi

Quick bite at the airport -- my dear Speedy30 waiting patiently as she's not allowed coffee or snacks.


----------



## FancyPants77

chicnfab said:


> church day with my camera pouch...have a lovely day everyone



Gorgeous dress and bag!


----------



## FancyPants77

kprince said:


> Puppies first vet visit with Totally MM.
> 
> View attachment 3744544



What an adorable puppy! Lovely bag too


----------



## Aliluvlv

kprince said:


> Puppies first vet visit with Totally MM.
> 
> View attachment 3744544


They're both so beautiful!


----------



## LValy♥️

Cheers


----------



## kprince

Aliluvlv said:


> They're both so beautiful!





dbaum said:


> Awwww. I have a pit pup too. Precious!





FancyPants77 said:


> What an adorable puppy! Lovely bag too


Thanks! He is pretty adorable! [emoji2]


----------



## chicnfab

FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous dress and bag!


Ohh thank u dear!!


----------



## viewwing

LValy♥️ said:


> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 3744802


Where is this? Wow!


----------



## GrRoxy

Today City Steamer at Senoble (rue des Petits Champs) they have delicious choux, macarons, ice cream...


----------



## blushes_pink

On a rainy day, mono mini pochette as crossbody.


----------



## luv2bling

Mella86 said:


> Love that bag. Is it still waiting lists "everywhere"?


@Mella86 - you should check the Pochette Metis thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-pochette-metis-club.795431/page-502#post-31460467 and check the LV website often.   Seems like more and more bags are being released and made available daily.   Some members have reported Client Services being able to place an order for the bag.   Good luck!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

kprince said:


> Puppies first vet visit with Totally MM.
> 
> View attachment 3744544


I'm in love!


----------



## LValy♥️

viewwing said:


> Where is this? Wow!


It's Sirmione - Garda Lake in Italy ☺️


----------



## Addicted to bags

kprince said:


> Puppies first vet visit with Totally MM.
> 
> View attachment 3744544


Puppy is a little unsure about the vet visit, lol. But I'll bet puppy loves your Totally MM!


----------



## litchi

GrRoxy said:


> Today City Steamer at Senoble (rue des Petits Champs) they have delicious choux, macarons, ice cream...
> 
> View attachment 3744946
> 
> View attachment 3744941


Gorgeous city steamer!


----------



## Mella86

luv2bling said:


> @Mella86 - you should check the Pochette Metis thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-pochette-metis-club.795431/page-502#post-31460467 and check the LV website often.   Seems like more and more bags are being released and made available daily.   Some members have reported Client Services being able to place an order for the bag.   Good luck!



Thanks! Will check it out


----------



## l.ch.

Going home at last...


----------



## viewwing

LValy♥️ said:


> It's Sirmione - Garda Lake in Italy ☺️


Oooh no wonder I found it pretty! I was there last summer and loved it!


----------



## LValy♥️

Ohhhh really? I live here and it's a pleasure to hear that!! 


viewwing said:


> Oooh no wonder I found it pretty! I was there last summer and loved it!


----------



## yellowbernie

Still using my Pm Iena..loving this bag..Oh also got the new LV Bag Charm


----------



## viewwing

LValy♥️ said:


> Ohhhh really? I live here and it's a pleasure to hear that!!


Wow! You're soooo lucky! I really love Europe, especially Italy and Garda was perfect! I will come again.


----------



## LValy♥️

You're always welcome here honey!! 


viewwing said:


> Wow! You're soooo lucky! I really love Europe, especially Italy and Garda was perfect! I will come again.


----------



## GrRoxy

litchi said:


> Gorgeous city steamer!


Thank you


----------



## fyn72

Caissa Hobo today [emoji177]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

LoVe said:


> Hi, it's me again.  Could you please show me what fits inside the Mabillon? I have found one that I like but I'm not sure if it will fit everything I need: compact wallet, camera, sunglasses, water bottle...



Yes it will!    Although there is no way in hell I am putting a water bottle in *my* backpack!  Yikes! I would be too scared it would leak!


----------



## Kitty157

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Yes it will!    Although there is no way in hell I am putting a water bottle in *my* backpack!  Yikes! I would be too scared it would leak!


Didn't mean to quote u, I meant to quote the person u responded to LoVe- but I'll just reply here to LoVe- there is a great YouTube review video on the mabillion showing a lady putting everything Including a water bottle and iPad mini in her Mabillion. Check it out.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Shadow122333 said:


> View attachment 3732120
> 
> A little bit of sunshine in my office on a cool drizzly day


Gorgeous colour.



fcmilliner2031 said:


> Went to scope out the CL sale last night.


Ooohhhh lucky you. I see that you got some bargains... lol



GrRoxy said:


> View attachment 3736409
> 
> City steamer watching flamingos at Menagerie in Jardin des Plantes.


Love this bag. Has to be my favourite on TPF..


----------



## GrRoxy

vinbenphon1 said:


> Love this bag. Has to be my favourite on TPF..


Aww thank you


----------



## cwool

GrRoxy said:


> Today City Steamer at Senoble (rue des Petits Champs) they have delicious choux, macarons, ice cream...
> 
> View attachment 3744946
> 
> View attachment 3744941



Gorgeous and your twillies are perfect


----------



## GrRoxy

cwool said:


> Gorgeous and your twillies are perfect


Thank you!


----------



## LoVe

Kitty157 said:


> Didn't mean to quote u, I meant to quote the person u responded to LoVe- but I'll just reply here to LoVe- there is a great YouTube review video on the mabillion showing a lady putting everything Including a water bottle and iPad mini in her Mabillion. Check it out.



Hi! 
Are we both talking about Mabillon the backpack? Because I have only found one video on it on YouTube where the guy keeps calling it Marbullion. 
If there really is a review video on the backpack, could you please post the link to it? Thanks!


----------



## LoVe

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Yes it will!    Although there is no way in hell I am putting a water bottle in *my* backpack!  Yikes! I would be too scared it would leak!



Haha, I have had beet juice leak in my bag (a Zara one, NOT Louis Vuitton).  I need my water, though. I can't keep going when I get that dehydrated feeling.
Thanks for replying! The seller of the Mabillon never did.


----------



## porbulerias

Visiting LV boutique with my Empreinte Montaigne MM in Marine Rouge


----------



## Kitty157

LoVe said:


> Hi!
> Are we both talking about Mabillon the backpack? Because I have only found one video on it on YouTube where the guy keeps calling it Marbullion.
> If there really is a review video on the backpack, could you please post the link to it? Thanks!



Oh no! I was talking about the crossbody. Sorry.


----------



## LuxuryHill

En-route to Tenerife with my Deaville bag (with Mautto strap), Monogram Shawl in Dune and my daughter's Trunki luggage.


----------



## Kitty157

LuxuryHill said:


> En-route to Tenerife with my Deaville bag (with Mautto strap), Monogram Shawl in Dune and my daughter's Trunki luggage.



Isn't the Deauville just an awesome bag!!! Safe travels.


----------



## Missydora

Went on a lovely girlie  day out shopping. Will be putting this bag to rest now. Used her to death. Looking for bag No 2 to love now just as much as bag No1.


----------



## mollyloves

Addicted to bags said:


> Driving home with my new to me, a brand new 2015 LV Dora BB
> 
> View attachment 3717236


That's Beautiful!!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Missydora said:


> Went on a lovely girlie  day out shopping. Will be putting this bag to rest now. Used her to death. Looking for bag No 2 to love now just as much as bag No1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3747378



You look very cute missy!


----------



## kkfiregirl

alma bb helping me pick up prescription swim goggles.


----------



## OCMomof3

GrRoxy said:


> Today City Steamer at Senoble (rue des Petits Champs) they have delicious choux, macarons, ice cream...
> 
> View attachment 3744946
> 
> View attachment 3744941


Whoa. That City Steamer, in that color, with those twillies.....STUNNING!


----------



## GrRoxy

OCMomof3 said:


> Whoa. That City Steamer, in that color, with those twillies.....STUNNING!


Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Missydora said:


> Went on a lovely girlie  day out shopping. Will be putting this bag to rest now. Used her to death. Looking for bag No 2 to love now just as much as bag No1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3747378


this bag is so beautiful. it looks great on you.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

With my new Amarante key holder, I love it!


----------



## Missydora

kkfiregirl said:


> You look very cute missy!





kkfiregirl said:


> alma bb helping me pick up prescription swim goggles.


Thank you   your Alma bb is gorgeous I want one! So glad you posted a pic so I can scroll up and imagine what it would look like on me  I think it will work!!  I want next bag in DE. Always liked alma bb DE. I feel I'm lusting after it,  you've planted that seed in my head 


ccbaggirl89 said:


> this bag is so beautiful. it looks great on you.


Thank you. I do love it so much.


----------



## BagLady14

Missydora said:


> Went on a lovely girlie  day out shopping. Will be putting this bag to rest now. Used her to death. Looking for bag No 2 to love now just as much as bag No1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3747378


Looks great on you!  Good luck finding your #2!


----------



## BagLady14

New charm makes old bag feel like new...


----------



## Yuki85

It's dinner time [emoji111]️[emoji111]️


----------



## chicnfab

I'm trying to take a photo of my kiddo and I realized my wallet is still out..so might as well post it in here..With Jeanne wallet at tims Hortons.. have a great day everyone


----------



## jszkat

Sightseeing in Naples, Italy with Speedy B25 DA.


----------



## Trudysmom

Going out to lunch this week.


----------



## luvspurses

jszkat said:


> Sightseeing in Naples, Italy with Speedy B25 DA.
> 
> View attachment 3748204


fabulous pic and speedy b da 25 looks right at home in that setting. perfect!


----------



## Iamminda

chicnfab said:


> I'm trying to take a photo of my kiddo and I realized my wallet is still out..so might as well post it in here..With Jeanne wallet at tims Hortons.. have a great day everyone


Great picture with three cuties (son , Chanel and Jeanne)!


----------



## Missydora

jszkat said:


> Sightseeing in Naples, Italy with Speedy B25 DA.
> 
> View attachment 3748204


Perfect bag to set off that amazing scenery


----------



## sonaturallyme

chicnfab said:


> I'm trying to take a photo of my kiddo and I realized my wallet is still out..so might as well post it in here..With Jeanne wallet at tims Hortons.. have a great day everyone


Very nice. I know this is the LV forum but I adore your Chanel bag!


----------



## chicnfab

Iamminda said:


> Great picture with three cuties (son , Chanel and Jeanne)!


Thanks dear!! He's really happy to have some more donuts.. my faves chanel and lv perfect combo.. lol


----------



## chicnfab

sonaturallyme said:


> Very nice. I know this is the LV forum but I adore your Chanel bag!


Ohh thank u... both are my faves (chanel and lv)


----------



## PamK

jszkat said:


> Sightseeing in Naples, Italy with Speedy B25 DA.
> 
> View attachment 3748204



This should be an LV ad - beautiful!! [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

jszkat said:


> Sightseeing in Naples, Italy with Speedy B25 DA.
> 
> View attachment 3748204


Wow beautiful! What a great pic[emoji1]


----------



## mammypig

Love these bag charms! They're just stunning [emoji173]️





View attachment 3748448


----------



## Maltoo

just off to do boring errands....


----------



## AndreaM99

With Metis in Amethyste. All shades of purple and violet are so nice!


----------



## Teacher0708

mammypig said:


> Love these bag charms! They're just stunning [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3748442
> 
> View attachment 3748443
> 
> View attachment 3748448


Where are your charms from?  They are super cute!


----------



## mammypig

Teacher0708 said:


> Where are your charms from?  They are super cute!



Yes, very pretty and high quality. Check out this website:
https://www.lindiess.com/collections/bag-charms


----------



## jszkat

Thanks everyone. I haven't been to Naples for 15 years. I was doubting whether to bring alone my LV bag and Tagheuer watch. So far so good


----------



## PurpleLilac

chicnfab said:


> I'm trying to take a photo of my kiddo and I realized my wallet is still out..so might as well post it in here..With Jeanne wallet at tims Hortons.. have a great day everyone


My kids are dual citizens and we're heading to Calgary in a few weeks, first stop...Timmie's!! Haha!  LOVE your beauties!


----------



## l.ch.

Off we go! (To a very much needed and well earned vacation by the sea)


----------



## Nathalie123

Going out with my most practical bag the Bloomsbury.


----------



## Aoifs

Travelling light today!


----------



## chicnfab

l.ch. said:


> View attachment 3748569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off we go! (To a very much needed and well earned vacation by the sea)


Enjoy!!


----------



## chicnfab

PurpleLilac said:


> My kids are dual citizens and we're heading to Calgary in a few weeks, first stop...Timmie's!! Haha!  LOVE your beauties!


Thanks dear!! Ohhh how we love timmiesssss...


----------



## chicnfab

mammypig said:


> Love these bag charms! They're just stunning [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3748442
> 
> View attachment 3748443
> 
> View attachment 3748448


Love both bags and th charms just make it more fun!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

i need to post this photo i've never seen so many products to use for free for women in a toilette at a normal(not even in a high prised) restaurant ..


----------



## Teacher0708

mammypig said:


> Yes, very pretty and high quality. Check out this website:
> https://www.lindiess.com/collections/bag-charms


Thank you!!


----------



## Missydora

Sandra.AT said:


> i need to post this photo i've never seen so many products to use for free for women in a toilette at a normal(not even in a high prised) restaurant ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748739
> View attachment 3748743


Coincidently I was just saying on another thread on  how I use to take all those things in my bag..   no need when you have all this at your disposal. Love your Alma.  Are you the lady with an amazing collection of Alma bb's ?


----------



## Cams

Boarding a flight to South Africa for a safari and exploring will be away for 30 days with my NV GM .


----------



## louloulou89

Playing with a bandeaux at LV.


----------



## jszkat

After a quick sightseeing in Pompei with my sons & husband, chilling out at Amalfi coast. Oh my did my bag get dirty from the ashes....just cleaned it with a damp towel.


----------



## jszkat

LV store in Naples.

Some eyecandy of this new bag. It was released today in this store. It costs 1680 EUR.







I bought a cles and the shine shawl in Taupe colour.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Noe BB Monogram out to lunch today.


----------



## miss_chiff

jszkat said:


> After a quick sightseeing in Pompei with my sons & husband, chilling out at Amalfi coast. Oh my did my bag get dirty from the ashes....just cleaned it with a damp towel.
> 
> View attachment 3749136
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749138


Jskat- I have been enjoying all your wonderful vacation photos, thanks for sharing! Looks like a fantastic trip. Safe travels and keep sharing photos...love them! Wish I was there.


----------



## BagLady14

Maltoo said:


> just off to do boring errands....


Ooh, the Babylone.  I love that bag!


----------



## chicnfab

With tivoli pm today. Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## vinbenphon1

Missydora said:


> Went on a lovely girlie  day out shopping. Will be putting this bag to rest now. Used her to death. Looking for bag No 2 to love now just as much as bag No1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3747378


I am sure your lovely one handle will miss you


----------



## vinbenphon1

jszkat said:


> Sightseeing in Naples, Italy with Speedy B25 DA.
> 
> View attachment 3748204


Great pic...


----------



## momoc

A while ago there was a post on purseblog about perfect work bags. I was in the comments section complaining how I never found the perfect one for me - needs to be durable light and fits my laptop (being an engineer and all). Someone replied to me recommending the neverfull. Not sure if you also lurk in the forums but if you do - thank you! I bought the neverfull two days ago and it's been perfect! Here we are at the airport waiting to board a next flight (I know not easy to tell from the photo haha).


----------



## Iamminda

chicnfab said:


> With tivoli pm today. Have a great weekend everyone


You truly always look so chic and fab


----------



## chicnfab

Iamminda said:


> You truly always look so chic and fab


Ohhh thank u so much dear!!!


----------



## Missydora

vinbenphon1 said:


> I am sure your lovely one handle will miss you


I think she's fed up of me.  Im suffering from empty nest syndrome at the moment so she's been a great distraction . Actually this whole forum has been brilliant for it. Also since no more private school fees. Can buy more bags


----------



## Nikkinoop

Resting after attending friends two day wedding in Poland


----------



## jennifer567

jersey in magnolia


----------



## luv2bling

Maltoo said:


> just off to do boring errands....


@Maltoo this is the Babylone - yes?

I rather like this as a tote.  I'm considering trying to purchase maybe a GM size, but unsure if it will be too large.   I plan to use it as my business bag, (laptop, files, notepads, etc.) .  I'm also researching the SAC, Cabas Mezzo, Piano and


Maltoo said:


> just off to do boring errands....


I love the Babylone.   Your bag looks to be in great condition.


----------



## luv2bling

Nathalie123 said:


> View attachment 3748603
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going out with my most practical bag the Bloomsbury.


Just pulled mine out of the dustbag to wear as my July bag.   <lol>


----------



## luv2bling

jennifer567 said:


> jersey in magnolia


This (Jersey) is a gorgeous looking bag.  I really like the combination shoulder strap picking up the pink.


----------



## Jeluhewi

on the train [emoji4] not the perfect weather, but the perfect bag [emoji7] love my carefree speedy b 30


----------



## Pinksweater

jennifer567 said:


> jersey in magnolia


Beautiful


----------



## Maltoo

*luv2bling*, yes it is...I love the bag. Just got it preloved, debating on whether to have the lining replaced. It would make an awesome work bag!


----------



## jennifer567

Maltoo said:


> *luv2bling*, yes it is...I love the bag. Just got it preloved, debating on whether to have the lining replaced. It would make an awesome work bag!


congrats on purchase! why would you have the lining replaced


----------



## jennifer567

Jeluhewi said:


> View attachment 3749837
> 
> on the train [emoji4] not the perfect weather, but the perfect bag [emoji7] love my carefree speedy b 30


hi what bag charms are those


----------



## Cocoabean

Out for lunch with my DH and my PM.


----------



## Maltoo

jennifer567 said:


> congrats on purchase! why would you have the lining replaced



The pockets are a slight bit sticky, vuittonite lining, I cleaned the small pocket but the large one is stickier than seller disclosed but that is ok I bought it because I loved the patina on the straps. I only started using it this week if I can stop the sticky(with baby powder) I will probably leave it because I do like the look and feel of the Vuittonite.


----------



## Jeluhewi

jennifer567 said:


> hi what bag charms are those



H&M, love them, you can find them in different colors


----------



## onlyk

Took my babies (Speedy B 30 in mono) to the farmer's market, hands free is nice...


----------



## LVoe4DB

jszkat said:


> LV store in Naples.
> 
> Some eyecandy of this new bag. It was released today in this store. It costs 1680 EUR.
> 
> View attachment 3749142
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749143
> 
> 
> I bought a cles and the shine shawl in Taupe colour.


Congrats to your new great items [emoji177] 
I love the look of that bag, yet it's not for me - I think it's way too expensive for so much canvas on it [emoji8]


----------



## jennifer567

Jeluhewi said:


> H&M, love them, you can find them in different colors


thanks


----------



## jennifer567

Maltoo said:


> The pockets are a slight bit sticky, vuittonite lining, I cleaned the small pocket but the large one is stickier than seller disclosed but that is ok I bought it because I loved the patina on the straps. I only started using it this week if I can stop the sticky(with baby powder) I will probably leave it because I do like the look and feel of the Vuittonite.


ok, i see


----------



## jszkat

LVoe4DB said:


> Congrats to your new great items [emoji177]
> I love the look of that bag, yet it's not for me - I think it's way too expensive for so much canvas on it [emoji8]



I also did not get the bag. I like the shape of the bag but somehow DE with  colour combo is not my taste either.


----------



## bakeacookie

Chillin at home for bbqing with the family.


----------



## luvspurses

bakeacookie said:


> Chillin at home for bbqing with the family.
> View attachment 3750366


this color combo is my favorite for mon monogram. really pretty.


----------



## luv2bling

Maltoo said:


> *luv2bling*, yes it is...I love the bag. Just got it preloved, debating on whether to have the lining replaced. It would make an awesome work bag!



I've read several positive reviews about the bag on the forum.   You should get a quote for replacing the lining.  Since it's an older bag, the canvas is most likely thicker than canvas used in bags today.  That alone, may be worth the repair investment.  Please keep us updated if you decide to move forward with the repair.


----------



## chinchin_lim

Chapman @ Cottar's, Maasai Mara


----------



## LuxMommy

Waiting for lunch with my babies [emoji177][emoji7][emoji254]


----------



## shalomjude

chinchin_lim said:


> Chapman @ Cottar's, Maasai Mara


this is beyond...beyond amazing


----------



## Aliluvlv

chinchin_lim said:


> Chapman @ Cottar's, Maasai Mara


Wow! Phenomenal photo! [emoji7]


----------



## vinbenphon1

chinchin_lim said:


> Chapman @ Cottar's, Maasai Mara


Wow, that view, those bubbles (and the one in the bath). Lol


----------



## vinbenphon1

Indian for dinner with my twist.


----------



## Maltoo

luv2bling said:


> I've read several positive reviews about the bag on the forum.   You should get a quote for replacing the lining.  Since it's an older bag, the canvas is most likely thicker than canvas used in bags today.  That alone, may be worth the repair investment.  Please keep us updated if you decide to move forward with the repair.


I plan to next time I am near a LV store.  might be a while since closest one is about 4hours drive there and back


----------



## fashion_junky

Rocking my empreinte PM today


----------



## M5_Traveler

Twist in action.


----------



## Missydora

M5_Traveler said:


> Twist in action.


You look so stunning!!


----------



## filbi

first tour with my bag


----------



## Sibelle

Yesterday before the Coldplay Concert. Only small bags were allowed.


----------



## forever.elise

chinchin_lim said:


> Chapman @ Cottar's, Maasai Mara



You win, best LV in action pic ever. MARVELOUS[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## forever.elise

M5_Traveler said:


> Twist in action.



You look so elegant and lovely!!! Your bag compliments your beauty!


----------



## JCMB

Day at the beach with Kusama Speedy and my other [emoji173]️


----------



## NeLVoe

JCMB said:


> View attachment 3751157
> 
> Day at the beach with Kusama Speedy and my other [emoji173]️


Oh, I love this pic!


----------



## JCMB

NeLVoe said:


> Oh, I love this pic!



Thank you!


----------



## M5_Traveler

Missydora said:


> You look so stunning!!





forever.elise said:


> You look so elegant and lovely!!! Your bag compliments your beauty!



Thank you for the nice compliments


----------



## kina.strickland

Shopping with my Speedy 35 [emoji8]


----------



## chicnfab

Celebrating Canada day with tivoli pm.. have a great day everyone


----------



## LV_4ever

chinchin_lim said:


> Chapman @ Cottar's, Maasai Mara



This looks like an ad campaign for LV. Just stunning!


----------



## myluvofbags

JCMB said:


> View attachment 3751157
> 
> Day at the beach with Kusama Speedy and my other [emoji173]️


Love  this pic. Your two [emoji171]'s are adorable!


----------



## Iamminda

JCMB said:


> View attachment 3751157
> 
> Day at the beach with Kusama Speedy and my other [emoji173]️


I love love this bag!!  And your cutie is adorable!


----------



## JCMB

myluvofbags said:


> Love  this pic. Your two [emoji171]'s are adorable!



Thank you!


----------



## JCMB

Iamminda said:


> I love love this bag!!  And your cutie is adorable!



Thank you too! 
I don't know how to multi quote [emoji6]


----------



## Jnly

Took out my palm springs mini to shoppers drug mart yesterday! Stocked up on some good canada day deals!


----------



## AndreaM99

Tricolor and multicolor  Happy 4th to everyone!


----------



## Aliluvlv

chicnfab said:


> Celebrating Canada day with tivoli pm.. have a great day everyone [emoji813][emoji813]


Happy 150th Canada Day to my northern neighbors! [emoji1]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

vinbenphon1 said:


> Indian for dinner with my twist.
> 
> View attachment 3750916


i think the woman in your background is checking out this lovely bag it it gorgeous


----------



## forever.elise

Happy 4th of July Weekend l, everyone. Enjoying some nice drinks on the porch with my fiancé and Artsy after being out with friends this afternoon. [emoji631]


----------



## Tru06

chinchin_lim said:


> Chapman @ Cottar's, Maasai Mara


Beautiful


----------



## forever.elise

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i think the woman in your background is checking out this lovely bag it it gorgeous



That's so funny, I was thinking the SAME thing...I would stare! That bag is drop dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i think the woman in your background is checking out this lovely bag it it gorgeous


Hahah.. thanks ccbaggirl.


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> Indian for dinner with my twist.
> 
> View attachment 3750916



stunning bag ...hope you enjoyed your meal


----------



## vinbenphon1

shalomjude said:


> stunning bag ...hope you enjoyed your meal


Thanks SJ. I do love a Vindaloo and glass of bubbly


----------



## vinbenphon1

JCMB said:


> View attachment 3751157
> 
> Day at the beach with Kusama Speedy and my other [emoji173]️


Love your pup's expression.. too cute.


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3751489
> 
> Happy 4th of July Weekend l, everyone. Enjoying some nice drinks on the porch with my fiancé and Artsy after being out with friends this afternoon. [emoji631]


What a nice view you have -- and your Artsy is just lovely!  Enjoy your 4th


----------



## Pmrbfay

At Cartier boutique having my Tank F bracelet adjusted.


----------



## fayth_ailyn07

mammypig said:


> Love these bag charms! They're just stunning [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3748442
> 
> View attachment 3748443
> 
> View attachment 3748448


Where did you get the fur charm?


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> What a nice view you have -- and your Artsy is just lovely!  Enjoy your 4th



Thank you dear, you too!!! Any plans? [emoji846][emoji854]


----------



## chicnfab

Aliluvlv said:


> Happy 150th Canada Day to my northern neighbors! [emoji1]


Thank u!!!


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> Thank you dear, you too!!! Any plans? [emoji846][emoji854]


Thanks .  No special plans this year since DD is sporting chipmunk cheeks after wisdom teeth extraction and can't eat much.  Anyways, you have a good one ok?


----------



## love2learn

chinchin_lim said:


> Chapman @ Cottar's, Maasai Mara


Ummmm......WOW!  What a view and looks like an amazing experience.


----------



## love2learn

LuxMommy said:


> Waiting for lunch with my babies [emoji177][emoji7][emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750818


So pretty!!  The pink and Azur just goes together so well!


----------



## love2learn

vinbenphon1 said:


> Indian for dinner with my twist.
> 
> View attachment 3750916


Brought your new gorgeous beauty for dinner!!  She's exquisite!!


----------



## love2learn

fashion_junky said:


> Rocking my empreinte PM today
> 
> View attachment 3750965


It does looks so great on you!  Love your owl charm too!


----------



## love2learn

M5_Traveler said:


> Twist in action.


Such a pretty picture!!  The pink Twist is so feminine and beautiful!


----------



## love2learn

filbi said:


> View attachment 3751135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first tour with my bag


It looks amazing!  You wear it very well.


----------



## love2learn

Sibelle said:


> Yesterday before the Coldplay Concert. Only small bags were allowed.
> 
> View attachment 3751139


Love it!  Are you using your Felicie strap?  Very cute idea.


----------



## love2learn

JCMB said:


> View attachment 3751157
> 
> Day at the beach with Kusama Speedy and my other [emoji173]️


Well love the Speedy, but your puppy really rules the picture!!  How cute!!!


----------



## love2learn

Jnly said:


> View attachment 3751326
> 
> Took out my palm springs mini to shoppers drug mart yesterday! Stocked up on some good canada day deals!


Your puff charm really adds to the cuteness of this bag!!


----------



## LuxMommy

love2learn said:


> So pretty!!  The pink and Azur just goes together so well!


Thank you! Yes, I agree .


----------



## LVoe4DB

Who's sweeter, my little Mini Pochette or the cake [emoji526]? [emoji8]


----------



## M5_Traveler

love2learn said:


> Such a pretty picture!!  The pink Twist is so feminine and beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## vinbenphon1

love2learn said:


> Brought your new gorgeous beauty for dinner!!  She's exquisite!!


Thank you


----------



## vinbenphon1

Out shopping with my neglected Milaris...


----------



## JCMB

vinbenphon1 said:


> Love your pup's expression.. too cute.


Thank you so much


----------



## JCMB

love2learn said:


> Well love the Speedy, but your puppy really rules the picture!!  How cute!!!



Thank you love2learn. Sometimes he rules a little more than just a picture[emoji6]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LVoe4DB said:


> Who's sweeter, my little Mini Pochette or the cake [emoji526]? [emoji8]
> View attachment 3751653


beautiful picture.. i vote for the cake, though


----------



## Dyll

Zucnarf said:


> In love with Capu bb


love your bag! so cute


----------



## fashion_junky

love2learn said:


> It does looks so great on you!  Love your owl charm too!



Thank you!!


----------



## italianlolita

vinbenphon1 said:


> Out shopping with my neglected Milaris...
> 
> View attachment 3751725
> 
> 
> View attachment 3751726




Love it! Where did you get your leather jacket?


----------



## chicnfab

LVoe4DB said:


> Who's sweeter, my little Mini Pochette or the cake [emoji526]? [emoji8]
> View attachment 3751653


Love this one!


----------



## LVoe4DB

ccbaggirl89 said:


> beautiful picture.. i vote for the cake, though[emoji2][emoji813]


[emoji23] Thanks [emoji11]


----------



## LVoe4DB

chicnfab said:


> Love this one!


Thanks, me too! It's such a versatile little bag [emoji7]


----------



## Zucnarf

Dyll said:


> love your bag! so cute



Thank you!


----------



## Kay Adefuye

Had an amazing day yesterday enjoying the sunshine and beautiful weather!  Had the convertible top down and was accompanied by my LV chantily and key case! Busted out the D&G sunglasses to finish the look


----------



## arnott

Oh look!    Bloomsbury is at the salon!


----------



## vinbenphon1

italianlolita said:


> Love it! Where did you get your leather jacket?


Thanks italianlolita. The jacket is by Yigal Azrouel and I bought it from an online consignment store,  TheRealReal.com.


----------



## Pmrbfay

My new-to-me Cabas Mezzo - she's a driving fool - LOL!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

LVoe4DB said:


> Who's sweeter, my little Mini Pochette or the cake [emoji526]? [emoji8]
> View attachment 3751653


they both are!!! and soooo is the cutie in your avatar!!!


----------



## LVoe4DB

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> they both are!!! and soooo is the cutie in your avatar!!!


THANK YOU, you're sooo sweet [emoji7][emoji9]


----------



## cafecreme15

momoc said:


> A while ago there was a post on purseblog about perfect work bags. I was in the comments section complaining how I never found the perfect one for me - needs to be durable light and fits my laptop (being an engineer and all). Someone replied to me recommending the neverfull. Not sure if you also lurk in the forums but if you do - thank you! I bought the neverfull two days ago and it's been perfect! Here we are at the airport waiting to board a next flight (I know not easy to tell from the photo haha).
> 
> View attachment 3749460



It might have been me? I think I recommended this bag to someone for work recently...can't remember to whom though! In any event, I'm so glad the bag is working for you so far!!


----------



## cafecreme15

bakeacookie said:


> Chillin at home for bbqing with the family.
> View attachment 3750366



We are initial twins and bag twins! Although my NF has beige lining instead of blue, so they are more like fraternal bag twins [emoji4]


----------



## LuxMommy

In summer action with my baby girl and my LV sunnies .


----------



## MissChris

Hadn't used my old pochette in years but after adding a cross-body strap to it, it's become my go to bag for quick errands!  Yesterday we went to Dunkin Donuts for a frozen coffee and then to the farm stand for some fresh corn.


----------



## j19

LuxMommy said:


> In summer action with my baby girl and my LV sunnies .


Beautiful!


----------



## cafecreme15

At the beach today with my Neverfull MM!


----------



## j19

chinchin_lim said:


> Chapman @ Cottar's, Maasai Mara


Gorgeous!


LuxMommy said:


> Waiting for lunch with my babies [emoji177][emoji7][emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750818


Love the SLGs


----------



## j19

Sunset from a few days ago


----------



## daffyleigh

Hope everyone has a fabulous 4th of July! On our way to a BBQ!


----------



## AndreaM99

daffyleigh said:


> View attachment 3753202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a fabulous 4th of July! On our way to a BBQ!



What a nice Noe! Could you please share with me the size? Is it petit or NM? Thank you!


----------



## 2gr8

arnott said:


> Oh look!    Bloomsbury is at the salon!


What a lovely fresh color in your hair!


----------



## daffyleigh

AndreaM99 said:


> What a nice Noe! Could you please share with me the size? Is it petit or NM? Thank you!


She is petit.


----------



## JCMB

Kay Adefuye said:


> Had an amazing day yesterday enjoying the sunshine and beautiful weather!  Had the convertible top down and was accompanied by my LV chantily and key case! Busted out the D&G sunglasses to finish the look



Love the patina on your Chantily[emoji7]


----------



## LuxMommy

j19 said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks so much!


----------



## arnott

2gr8 said:


> What a lovely fresh color in your hair!



Thank                     you!


----------



## mak1203

daffyleigh said:


> View attachment 3753202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a fabulous 4th of July! On our way to a BBQ!


 this pic!!


----------



## daffyleigh

AndreaM99 said:


> What a nice Noe! Could you please share with me the size? Is it petit or NM? Thank you!


She is petit!


----------



## daffyleigh

mak1203 said:


> this pic!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Staci Lynne

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday! It is a rare occasion that I dress up!


Is that the 25 or 30 size?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Staci Lynne said:


> Is that the 25 or 30 size?


This is the 25, and I am 5'6"/167cm and a size US 6 or US 8


----------



## vinbenphon1

cafecreme15 said:


> At the beach today with my Neverfull MM!
> View attachment 3753141



Love your photo. Someone who is not afraid of putting their bag on the ground. Hahahahah... you would have given some people a heart attack hahahah.


----------



## cafecreme15

vinbenphon1 said:


> Love your photo. Someone who is not afraid of putting their bag on the ground. Hahahahah... you would have given some people a heart attack hahahah.



Haha thank you! I've had this bag for quite a while now and am not afraid to test its limits (conclusion: the canvas is EXTREMELY durable). This poor bag has been everywhere from the beach to pushed under airplane seats.


----------



## Kay Adefuye

JCMB said:


> Love the patina on your Chantily[emoji7]


Thank you!!!


----------



## chicnfab

LuxMommy said:


> In summer action with my baby girl and my LV sunnies .


Enjoy!!!


----------



## chicnfab

daffyleigh said:


> View attachment 3753202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a fabulous 4th of July! On our way to a BBQ!


This one looks so gorgeous... ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

j19 said:


> Sunset from a few days ago
> View attachment 3753142


Beautiful sunset and lv.. plus nails


----------



## j19

chicnfab said:


> Beautiful sunset and lv.. plus nails


Thank you


----------



## chicnfab

With rb alma bb❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## LuxMommy

chicnfab said:


> Enjoy!!!


Thank you, enjoying every minute of the sun now that we finally have some .


----------



## LuxMommy

chicnfab said:


> With rb alma bb❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


Wow,  you look absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Trying to stay cool in the shade on my lunch break with Speedy b. I am already looking forward to fall! [emoji260]


----------



## bfly

Using my neverfull today.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3754216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to stay cool in the shade on my lunch break with Speedy b. I am already looking forward to fall! [emoji260]


Looking good there with your lovely SpeedyB.  And cute charm. Stay cool


----------



## chicnfab

LuxMommy said:


> Thank you, enjoying every minute of the sun now that we finally have some .


I know the feeling..


----------



## chicnfab

LuxMommy said:


> Wow,  you look absolutely adorable!!!


Thanks dear❤️


----------



## forever.elise

Ice cream after physical therapy tastes so good[emoji509]Neverfull keeping me company while I wait for my fiancé to pick me up[emoji175]


----------



## vinbenphon1

chicnfab said:


> With rb alma bb❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


Pretty photo. You look lovely.


----------



## vinbenphon1

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3754428
> 
> Ice cream after physical therapy tastes so good[emoji509]Neverfull keeping me company while I wait for my fiancé to pick me up[emoji175]


Looks yummy. Where is my " beem me up Scotty" butten.


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3754428
> 
> Ice cream after physical therapy tastes so good[emoji509]Neverfull keeping me company while I wait for my fiancé to pick me up[emoji175]


I want some of that ice cream too -- yummy.  I hope PT is helping you heal quickly.   Sending good vibes your way .


----------



## Kitty157

Bosphore enjoying the outdoors at Lake Joseph, Muskoka


----------



## chicnfab

vinbenphon1 said:


> Pretty photo. You look lovely.


Thank you  for your kindness❤️❤️❤️


----------



## musiclover

Kitty157 said:


> View attachment 3754510
> 
> Bosphore enjoying the outdoors at Lake Joseph, Muskoka


Lovely deck and view, as well as a fantastic bag!


----------



## Kitty157

musiclover said:


> Lovely deck and view, as well as a fantastic bag!



Thx you [emoji4].


----------



## kristine Basco

I've owned this bag for just 4 days and the patina is beautiful! Light honey golden color. I sped up the process of the patina by exposing it to sunlight, cleaning the vachetta with a damp white sock twice and I left it in my car (it gets hot in the car which speeds up the process of patina) for a few hours


----------



## AndreaM99

kristine Basco said:


> View attachment 3754759
> 
> 
> 
> I've owned this bag for just 4 days and the patina is beautiful! Light honey golden color. I sped up the process of the patina by exposing it to sunlight, cleaning the vachetta with a damp white sock twice and I left it in my car (it gets hot in the car which speeds up the process of patina) for a few hours



Beautiful! But be careful with keeping her in the hot car, she can actually melt!


----------



## Pursebella

My Neverfull Damier Azur ready to leave for Mykonos!!


----------



## Cocoabean

kristine Basco said:


> View attachment 3754759
> 
> 
> 
> I've owned this bag for just 4 days and the patina is beautiful! Light honey golden color. I sped up the process of the patina by exposing it to sunlight, cleaning the vachetta with a damp white sock twice and I left it in my car (it gets hot in the car which speeds up the process of patina) for a few hours



I just had a vision of your bag in a sun chair lounging about, you bringing it a drink, while it gets a tan! It is beautiful.


----------



## chicnfab

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3754216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to stay cool in the shade on my lunch break with Speedy b. I am already looking forward to fall! [emoji260]


Love the charm with de!


----------



## chicnfab

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3754428
> 
> Ice cream after physical therapy tastes so good[emoji509]Neverfull keeping me company while I wait for my fiancé to pick me up[emoji175]


Love mono and ice cream


----------



## chicnfab

In love ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
 I'm gonna use this little cutie as much as I could while it's still warm here...


----------



## Aliluvlv

Pursebella said:


> My Neverfull Damier Azur ready to leave for Mykonos!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754999


Wow! Beautiful. I miss Mykonos! Can't wait to see some action shots [emoji7]


----------



## Miamisammi

Took my Speedy out for an early coffee this morning and I wanted to take her out before I get ready to sell her. She hasn't seen any love for over a year and now I'm having second thoughts! I love the roominess of the Speedy 30 and I forgot how classic and pretty she looked on my arm...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She's so pretty in the sunlight. Love Amarante!


----------



## Pursebella

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! Beautiful. I miss Mykonos! Can't wait to see some action shots [emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

Miamisammi said:


> View attachment 3755123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Speedy out for an early coffee this morning and I wanted to take her out before I get ready to sell her. She hasn't seen any love for over a year and now I'm having second thoughts! I love the roominess of the Speedy 30 and I forgot how classic and pretty she looked on my arm...


When I first glanced at this pic, I thought holy moly they finally made a graphite speedy then realized it wasn't after reading. Was ready to run out to LV! Anyway, lovely pic. Why are you selling?


----------



## AndreaM99

Another busy day with my Metis hobo in Celeste empreinte. Love, love, love this bag!


----------



## Missydora

Today I'm wearing my 1st ever preloved item I have  bought which arrived today.  A vintage 20 year old pochette. It's in pretty good condition.   I used the thin adjustable strap from the "One handle" bag.  Think it goes quite well. Pretty pleased I bought the pochette now.


----------



## jszkat

It took me 3 years to start enjoying fully my Monogram bags. I used to be really careful and overprotective with the vachetta. It paid off though. Now my Palermo has an even patina and no water spot are visible.  Monogram canvas compliments so well the summer outfits. LVoe


----------



## PinkKelly




----------



## PinkKelly

Wanted to add to my pictures above, just got back from my big birthday celebration in California! Loved buying LV at the LA stores!


----------



## Aliluvlv

PinkKelly said:


> Wanted to add to my pictures above, just got back from my big birthday celebration in California! Loved buying LV at the LA stores!


Beautiful and happy birthday!


----------



## chicnfab

Miamisammi said:


> View attachment 3755123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Speedy out for an early coffee this morning and I wanted to take her out before I get ready to sell her. She hasn't seen any love for over a year and now I'm having second thoughts! I love the roominess of the Speedy 30 and I forgot how classic and pretty she looked on my arm...


She's a beauty ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

AndreaM99 said:


> Another busy day with my Metis hobo in Celeste empreinte. Love, love, love this bag!


Beautiful bag and unique colour... in love with empreinte ❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

jszkat said:


> It took me 3 years to start enjoying fully my Monogram bags. I used to be really careful and overprotective with the vachetta. It paid off though. Now my Palermo has an even patina and no water spot are visible.  Monogram canvas compliments so well the summer outfits. LVoe
> View attachment 3755240


Beautiful outfit with your bag❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Missydora said:


> Today I'm wearing my 1st ever preloved item I have  bought which arrived today.  A vintage 20 year old pochette. It's in pretty good condition.   I used the thin adjustable strap from the "One handle" bag.  Think it goes quite well. Pretty pleased I bought the pochette now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755205


Wowww... congrats and she's a beauty ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Aliluvlv

Couldn't resist this little owlie for my pseudo niece (best friend's niece) who just had a baby boy, which makes me Great Auntie Ali! [emoji12]


----------



## chicnfab

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3755389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist this little owlie for my pseudo niece (best friend's niece) who just had a baby boy, which makes me Great Auntie Ali! [emoji12]


This is so cute ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## LuckyBitch

Miamisammi said:


> View attachment 3755123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Speedy out for an early coffee this morning and I wanted to take her out before I get ready to sell her. She hasn't seen any love for over a year and now I'm having second thoughts! I love the roominess of the Speedy 30 and I forgot how classic and pretty she looked on my arm...


She is SO beautiful. I have exactly the same bag and I love the classy and classic look of her.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3755389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist this little owlie for my pseudo niece (best friend's niece) who just had a baby boy, which makes me Great Auntie Ali! [emoji12]


So cute -- what a sweet Auntie you are.


----------



## Missydora

chicnfab said:


> Wowww... congrats and she's a beauty ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you  my little collection is slowly growing. I love your pics. So uplifting Your  so happy and cheery with your lovely bags. 


Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3755389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist this little owlie for my pseudo niece (best friend's niece) who just had a baby boy, which makes me Great Auntie Ali! [emoji12]


This is my next dream bag. And going to get laudree charm theyre all so cute. Bet it makes you feel old when they say great auntie. But I bet your not as well


----------



## chicnfab

Missydora said:


> Thank you  my little collection is slowly growing. I love your pics. So uplifting Your  so happy and cheery with your lovely bags.
> 
> This is my next dream bag. And going to get laudree charm theyre all so cute. Bet it makes you feel old when they say great auntie. But I bet your not as well


Thanks dear❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Aliluvlv

Missydora said:


> This is my next dream bag. And going to get laudree charm theyre all so cute. Bet it makes you feel old when they say great auntie. But I bet your not as well [emoji3]


I highly recommend this bag and charms!  Love them! Yes it is crazy bring a "great", at 45. Sigh, when did that happen...[emoji19]


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My set is complete!!!


----------



## Missydora

Aliluvlv said:


> I highly recommend this bag and charms!  Love them! Yes it is crazy bring a "great", at 45. Sigh, when did that happen...[emoji19]


Snap! I'm same age as you. I know the feeling where does the time go. I'm a empty nester now. Kids grown up.  Technically can be a granny  but hopefully not so soon


----------



## musiclover

Missydora said:


> Today I'm wearing my 1st ever preloved item I have  bought which arrived today.  A vintage 20 year old pochette. It's in pretty good condition.   I used the thin adjustable strap from the "One handle" bag.  Think it goes quite well. Pretty pleased I bought the pochette now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755205



I love your Pochette!  I have a preloved one as well, but 19 years old.  Your strap looks terrific with the Pochette!


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3755389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist this little owlie for my pseudo niece (best friend's niece) who just had a baby boy, which makes me Great Auntie Ali! [emoji12]



So cute!  I love owls, very wise birdies.  I like this brand of toy (Jellycat) a lot.  We have two Jellycat doggies at my house, one for each of my teenagers.


----------



## kristine Basco

AndreaM99 said:


> Beautiful! But be careful with keeping her in the hot car, she can actually melt!



Oh! Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## kristine Basco

Cocoabean said:


> I just had a vision of your bag in a sun chair lounging about, you bringing it a drink, while it gets a tan! It is beautiful.



Haha that's an awsome picture you just described and thank you


----------



## ckrickett

Just purchased this piece that's been on my wishlist forever! Took a quick snap of him before o load him up and put him in my speedy!


----------



## YClovesLV

sooooo happy with this bag


----------



## YClovesLV

AndreaM99 said:


> Another busy day with my Metis hobo in Celeste empreinte. Love, love, love this bag!



I´m in love with this bag!! The Colore is amaziiiing!!


----------



## YClovesLV

Pursebella said:


> My Neverfull Damier Azur ready to leave for Mykonos!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754999




This bag is the next on my Wishlist


----------



## Pia C

LV Emilie wallet in my purse at the salon [emoji139][emoji1387]


----------



## Miamisammi

myluvofbags said:


> When I first glanced at this pic, I thought holy moly they finally made a graphite speedy then realized it wasn't after reading. Was ready to run out to LV! Anyway, lovely pic. Why are you selling?


Lol, thank you. The reason I was selling was because I hate to hang onto bags I'm not using. And to be honest, I've discovered that I'm not much for bags that hang on the crook of my arm because I like being hands-free to carry coffee and/or a phone and really only wear shoulder and cross-body bags. But taking the speedy out yesterday made me adore her all over again and I don't want to part with her. I actually surprised myself; she's staying!


----------



## Missydora

musiclover said:


> I love your Pochette!  I have a preloved one as well, but 19 years old.  Your strap looks terrific with the Pochette!


Thank you  I figured I would be fine with a preloved one as I won't be using the short strap. Plus I can't get hold of the new model.  The canvas on this very old piece is so thick! And the stitching is so tight.  I had trouble turning the pochette inside out to give it good clean dabbing with carpet foam and using cotton buds with non alcoholic eye makeup remover.  It had 20 years of dust, grime, makeup and general fluff. Had to get it all out.  I wish I'd taken a before pic, but it was a  bit icky.  But I think I did a good job overall. Worth the hard work and effort. Sorry this isn't Louis in action pic. More Louis going for a  deep clean.


----------



## Cocoabean

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 3755546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My set is complete!!!



Is that the cosmetic pouch that was formerly red?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Cocoabean said:


> Is that the cosmetic pouch that was formerly red?


Yes.


----------



## Cocoabean

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Yes.



Fantastic job on it, are you pleased?


----------



## tatanalyn

TGIF![emoji4]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

azur size PM, going on vacation


----------



## fabuleux

Zack Mono Macassar.


----------



## fabuleux

Alaska SEA Terminal C Lounge.


----------



## love2learn

fabuleux said:


> Zack Mono Macassar.
> View attachment 3756402



Wow!  I guess I didn't realize how big this beauty actually is.  It's truly looks very fabulous on you.  And love your next pic also!  Just great travel pieces.  So is it a cruise for your anniversary?


----------



## fabuleux

love2learn said:


> Wow!  I guess I didn't realize how big this beauty actually is.  It's truly looks very fabulous on you.  And love your next pic also!  Just great travel pieces.  So is it a cruise for your anniversary?


We spent a few days in Seattle, our favorite city! We also went whale watching. It was awesome!


----------



## Rosie Posie

Another Prof here! My new to me Alma sitting on my desk as I prep for the Fall 2017 semester


----------



## Monique1004

Speedy cherry


----------



## Rosie Posie

Monique1004 said:


> Speedy cherry
> View attachment 3756739


Adorable! And the keychain is a great match!


----------



## chicnfab

ccbaggirl89 said:


> azur size PM, going on vacation
> View attachment 3756203


Enjoy your vacay.. beautiful bag to go along ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## pearlsnjeans

I moved in to my Epi Vaneau in Noir and really enjoying that new bag smell!   I think I over decorated her 



Can't wait to commute with her!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Monique1004 said:


> Speedy cherry
> View attachment 3756739


All around adorable bag and charm!


----------



## Addicted to bags

filbi said:


> View attachment 3751135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first tour with my bag


Is the strap comfortable? I was concerned with top of the strap being bulkier and perhaps not as comfortable?


----------



## LuxMommy

Taking my kiddos to the zoo today, with my Twice and my LV sunnies [emoji177][emoji295]️[emoji254].


----------



## Yuki85

Enjoying my afternoon [emoji7]


----------



## fyn72

I'm passenger today with neonoe  after someone smashed into my car from behind.


----------



## Rosie Posie

fyn72 said:


> I'm passenger today with neonoe  after someone smashed into my car from behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757153


Oh no!! I hope you're ok!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Miamisammi said:


> View attachment 3755123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Speedy out for an early coffee this morning and I wanted to take her out before I get ready to sell her. She hasn't seen any love for over a year and now I'm having second thoughts! I love the roominess of the Speedy 30 and I forgot how classic and pretty she looked on my arm...


Love the black and white pic.


----------



## vinbenphon1

fyn72 said:


> I'm passenger today with neonoe  after someone smashed into my car from behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757153


Oh no.. thank goodness you are ok fyn


----------



## vinbenphon1

AndreaM99 said:


> Another busy day with my Metis hobo in Celeste empreinte. Love, love, love this bag!


Gorgeous colour...


----------



## vinbenphon1

chicnfab said:


> In love ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
> I'm gonna use this little cutie as much as I could while it's still warm here...


So beautiful in the sunshine chicnfab.


----------



## vinbenphon1

fabuleux said:


> Zack Mono Macassar.
> View attachment 3756402


Hi Zac, your looking fab...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Catching up with my girlfriends tonight, twist chain wallet coming too.


----------



## luv2bling

fyn72 said:


> I'm passenger today with neonoe  after someone smashed into my car from behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757153



Hope you weren't injured.


----------



## fabuleux

vinbenphon1 said:


> Catching up with my girlfriends tonight, twist chain wallet coming too.
> 
> View attachment 3757207


Great jacket too!


----------



## chicnfab

vinbenphon1 said:


> So beautiful in the sunshine chicnfab.


Thanks @vinbenphon1 ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## balen.girl

On my way to Chanel facial with my new LV Lockme Bucket..


----------



## love2learn

LuxMommy said:


> Taking my kiddos to the zoo today, with my Twice and my LV sunnies [emoji177][emoji295]️[emoji254].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757018



So cute!  Love those sunnies!!


----------



## love2learn

fyn72 said:


> I'm passenger today with neonoe  after someone smashed into my car from behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757153



Car accidents suck!  Glad your ok[emoji173]️.  Your NeoNoe looks beautiful!


----------



## love2learn

vinbenphon1 said:


> Catching up with my girlfriends tonight, twist chain wallet coming too.
> 
> View attachment 3757207



You look amazing!!  Your Twist adds more amazing to the outfit!


----------



## Addicted to bags

balen.girl said:


> On my way to Chanel facial with my new LV Lockme Bucket..
> 
> View attachment 3757287


May I ask your thoughts and feedback on this bag? I'm considering it too.


----------



## NeLVoe

Pochette Métis Reverse with me at the store in Frankfurt yesterday in order to pick up my belated birthday present from my SA: a fine bottle of Moët and a Paris City Guide.


----------



## LuxMommy

love2learn said:


> So cute!  Love those sunnies!!


Thanks so much! Yes, me too, had them for 2 years now and love them more than the newer pair I got.


----------



## Bags_4_life

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 3755546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My set is complete!!!


Fabulous, I read that you had dyed the cosmetic pouch, did it change the feel of the leather in any way? I have the key pouch and love it, would love to get more empreinte - perhaps the pochette Metis or the Montaigne


----------



## FancyPants77

LuxMommy said:


> Taking my kiddos to the zoo today, with my Twice and my LV sunnies [emoji177][emoji295]️[emoji254].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757018



Looks great on you! Great pop of color, and one of my favorite crossbody bags- so comfortable!


----------



## FancyPants77

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 3755546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My set is complete!!!



An empreinte dream set! Lovely!!


----------



## Pursebella

My pochette Accessoire Damier Azur found the perfect spot for herself in my hotel room in Mykonos!! Thought it looks really cute!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Taking my MC Black Claudia out for the Day!  I only use it when I am going out with my BF since he purchased it for me!  (I better get in the shower!!)


----------



## Trudysmom

Going shopping and out to lunch with my Noe BB.


----------



## chicnfab

Trudysmom said:


> Going shopping and out to lunch with my Noe BB.


That's very cute dear.. love your outfit as well ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## jillyfish108

Pursebella said:


> View attachment 3757693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pochette Accessoire Damier Azur found the perfect spot for herself in my hotel room in Mykonos!! Thought it looks really cute!!



Love this picture!! [emoji177]


----------



## lVliving

Quick trip to LV, this is all I need


----------



## love2learn

Pursebella said:


> View attachment 3757693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pochette Accessoire Damier Azur found the perfect spot for herself in my hotel room in Mykonos!! Thought it looks really cute!!


Looks sooooo cute!!   Greece must be the place to be this summer.  Hope your trip is a fabulous one!


----------



## julsdallas

Miss Melie LV out for a ride : )


----------



## love2learn

julsdallas said:


> Miss Melie LV out for a ride : )


So pretty!!  How are you liking the new taupe color?


----------



## uhpharm01

julsdallas said:


> Miss Melie LV out for a ride : )


That's very nice. Love the color.


----------



## chicnfab

julsdallas said:


> Miss Melie LV out for a ride : )


Stunning ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## fyn72

Rosie Posie said:


> Oh no!! I hope you're ok!





luv2bling said:


> Hope you weren't injured.


Thank you for asking, I hit the back of my head hard on the head rest but am ok now apart from a stiff sore neck 3 days later still


----------



## LVoe4DB

fyn72 said:


> Thank you for asking, I hit the back of my head hard on the head rest but am ok now apart from a stiff sore neck 3 days later still


Poor you! I This happened to me once as well and it was such a frightening experience! I wish you all the best and hope you're better soon  [emoji256]
Maybe some Vitamin C-LV can help to have a SPEEDY  recovery [emoji8]


----------



## LuxMommy

FancyPants77 said:


> Looks great on you! Great pop of color, and one of my favorite crossbody bags- so comfortable!


Thanks so much! Yes, super comfy and practical .


----------



## luv2bling

fyn72 said:


> Thank you for asking, I hit the back of my head hard on the head rest but am ok now apart from a stiff sore neck 3 days later still





LVoe4DB said:


> Poor you! I This happened to me once as well and it was such a frightening experience! I wish you all the best and hope you're better soon  [emoji256]
> Maybe some Vitamin C-LV can help to have a SPEEDY  recovery [emoji8]


@fyn72 - I hope you continue to feel better!    I agree with @LVoe4DB - a dose of Vitamin LV is bound to lead to a SPEEDY  recovery.


----------



## cwool

pearlsnjeans said:


> I moved in to my Epi Vaneau in Noir and really enjoying that new bag smell!   I think I over decorated her
> 
> View attachment 3756922
> 
> Can't wait to commute with her!



I think she looks great!


----------



## chinchin_lim

Backpack mini@Tachogang Lhakhang bridge, Bhutan


----------



## fabuleux

Pochettes Cosmétiques PM & GM.


----------



## jszkat

Pic with my boys from last weekend in Naples, Capri on the right in the back. Capri has a distinctive shape. Speedy B25 Damier Azur



This Saturday going schoolbag shopping for my younger son who starts first grade in the end of August. Schoolbag ( German Ergobag) costed 280 CHF same in dollars. Palermo PM


----------



## AndreaM99

YClovesLV said:


> I´m in love with this bag!! The Colore is amaziiiing!!



I believe one is available on Fashionphile and other on YoogisCloset website.


----------



## Cocoabean

Pochette Metis got thirsty after a day at the swap meet where we saw several fakes for sale. Sad, oh so sad.


----------



## AndreaM99

Multicolor white = Summer!  Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## FancyPants77

lVliving said:


> Quick trip to LV, this is all I need



Classics! So beautiful. Congrats


----------



## FancyPants77

julsdallas said:


> Miss Melie LV out for a ride : )



Gorgeous! I love how their new taupe is identical to their old taupe. Such a wonderful color.


----------



## FancyPants77

AndreaM99 said:


> Multicolor white = Summer!  Happy Sunday everyone!



Such a cute little bag. I love the multicolor line . Perfect for summer.


----------



## AndreaM99

FancyPants77 said:


> Such a cute little bag. I love the multicolor line . Perfect for summer.



I wish they will make it again. Some rumors say that there is a chance to renew this collaboration...we will see.


----------



## FancyPants77

AndreaM99 said:


> I wish they will make it again. Some rumors say that there is a chance to renew this collaboration...we will see.



Me too! I just bought my first noir multicolor piece (zippy wallet) from fashionphile. I didn't know what to expect buying used, but I got lucky and got one in mint condition. I love it so much more than I thought I would. So whimsical and pretty.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

cwool said:


> I think she looks great!



Thank you!  I love adding embellishments to my bags.


----------



## Pursebella

love2learn said:


> Looks sooooo cute!!   Greece must be the place to be this summer.  Hope your trip is a fabulous one!


Thank you!!  In Mykonos right now there are really lots of people from all over the world..from the USA to Australia to Brazil to Europe of course! This is what I like the most!!


----------



## Pursebella

jillyfish108 said:


> Love this picture!! [emoji177]


Thank you!!


----------



## Skamanda

My Neverfull enjoying "Measure for Measure" in the park.


----------



## vinbenphon1

balen.girl said:


> On my way to Chanel facial with my new LV Lockme Bucket..
> 
> View attachment 3757287


How luxurious... 



love2learn said:


> You look amazing!!  Your Twist adds more amazing to the outfit!


Awww thank you sweety 



chinchin_lim said:


> Backpack mini@Tachogang Lhakhang bridge, Bhutan


That scenery is beautiful... 



jszkat said:


> Pic with my boys from last weekend in Naples, Capri on the right in the back. Capri has a distinctive shape. Speedy B25 Damier Azur
> View attachment 3758488
> 
> 
> This Saturday going schoolbag shopping for my younger son who starts first grade in the end of August. Schoolbag ( German Ergobag) costed 280 CHF same in dollars. Palermo PM
> 
> View attachment 3758494


Love your dress, it looks great on you


----------



## luv2bling

jszkat said:


> ... *for my younger son who starts first grade* ... Schoolbag ( German Ergobag) *costed 280 CHF same in dollars*.
> 
> View attachment 3758494


 $280 for a first grader schoolbag???  Is that common or average across grades, age groups, schools, etc.?


----------



## Iamminda

At last, saw Hamilton after a year of obsessing over it.  Awesome!


----------



## Aryel

Heading to a banquet with my beloved Pallas Clutch.


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> At last, saw Hamilton after a year of obsessing over it.  Awesome!



Oh my, you are so lucky! And your Mono Vernis is lovely! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] So happy for you!!!


----------



## FancyPants77

Aryel said:


> Heading to a banquet with my beloved Pallas Clutch.



Gorgeous! That pop of red is stunning


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> At last, saw Hamilton after a year of obsessing over it.  Awesome!


Wow! Good for you! Wonderful picture too with your beautiful cles! [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .  I am still high on Hamilton hours later (lol).  



forever.elise said:


> Oh my, you are so lucky! And your Mono Vernis is lovely! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] So happy for you!!!





Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! Good for you! Wonderful picture too with your beautiful cles! [emoji7]


----------



## Pinksweater

Enjoying dinner after a fun day of shopping with my sisters.


----------



## love2learn

Aryel said:


> Heading to a banquet with my beloved Pallas Clutch.


I have to admit, I've never really thought about getting this clutch in cerise (always thinking noir or marine).  But, this little picture has made me rethink the color choice.  Looks gorgeous!!


----------



## Rani

fyn72 said:


> Heading out to a car show so grabbed my nm de pochette with long strap from Mautto for easy crossbody wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji16]


Hi Fyn, please could you tell me what length strap you purchased and which colour gold. I would like to order a strap for my de Pochette. Yours looks great with the cross body strap.


----------



## 23adeline

At LV about 2 months ago


changing my old Twist (left) which has varnish issue, to the newer version Twist (right)


----------



## 23adeline

Twist EPI Denim & Waterfall Platform


----------



## Aryel

love2learn said:


> I have to admit, I've never really thought about getting this clutch in cerise (always thinking noir or marine).  But, this little picture has made me rethink the color choice.  Looks gorgeous!!



I love a combination of cerise and monogram! I have a six key holder and Emilie wallet in cerise, lol. I was looking for a clutch that I can use with dressy outfit, it serves my purpose quite well!


----------



## vinbenphon1

At the hair dressers with my Milaris...


----------



## Poochie231080

Here she is with the caged rockstud ballerina


----------



## fyn72

Rani said:


> Hi Fyn, please could you tell me what length strap you purchased and which colour gold. I would like to order a strap for my de Pochette. Yours looks great with the cross body strap.



Hi Rani! [emoji112] it's 110 cms long, I think the colour is mahogany and the gold chain I ordered from rebirthday on eBay is 50cms for a more dressy shoulder bag. If you prefer a long chain over a leather strap, I think 110 cms I'd perfect and I'm 5'4


----------



## fyn72

Out to breakfast withPallas BB 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 with my daughter and her fiancé for his 21st birthday


----------



## bccgal

23adeline said:


> At LV about 2 months ago
> View attachment 3759079
> 
> changing my old Twist (left) which has varnish issue, to the newer version Twist (right)





23adeline said:


> At LV about 2 months ago
> View attachment 3759079
> 
> changing my old Twist (left) which has varnish issue, to the newer version Twist (right)


Oh my that Alma . I was looking everywhere for one and they're all sold out in the US. I tried so hard.


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my Cherry Speedy to lunch yesterday.


----------



## bakeacookie

Arriving to work


----------



## paula3boys

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3759323
> 
> 
> Arriving to work



Love that HK charm [emoji7]I wish I came across it when I was in Hawaii


----------



## Missydora

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Cherry Speedy to lunch yesterday.


I like your speedy!!  From afar it looks like polka dots so cool


----------



## FancyPants77

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3759323
> 
> 
> Arriving to work



So pretty. Love the Hawaiian hello kitty too. Very cute!


----------



## Iamminda

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3759323
> 
> 
> Arriving to work


Love this HI print especially with the HK charm.


----------



## musiclover

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3759323
> 
> 
> Arriving to work



Two of my favourite things--Louis Vuitton and Hello Kitty!  You must smile every time you look at your bag with that cute charm!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Mom and I enjoying a night out at bingo... She carries the pochette and mine is the Rosalie wallet


----------



## Pmrbfay

New-to-me Cabas Mezzo at son and daughter in law's house. [emoji6]


----------



## pearlsnjeans

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Mom and I enjoying a night out at bingo... She carries the pochette and mine is the Rosalie wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759683


I love this design by Takashi Murakami! 

Thanks for sharing this wonderful eye-candy!  You and your mom have great taste~


----------



## julsdallas

love2learn said:


> So pretty!!  How are you liking the new taupe color?


L-O-V-E the taupe color. It's such a beautiful taupe. Very classy. It goes with anything and everything.


----------



## julsdallas

uhpharm01 said:


> That's very nice. Love the color.


Thank you : )


----------



## bakeacookie

musiclover said:


> Two of my favourite things--Louis Vuitton and Hello Kitty!  You must smile every time you look at your bag with that cute charm!





Iamminda said:


> Love this HI print especially with the HK charm.





FancyPants77 said:


> So pretty. Love the Hawaiian hello kitty too. Very cute!





paula3boys said:


> Love that HK charm [emoji7]I wish I came across it when I was in Hawaii



Thank you all! HK and LV make me happy, it was great fun finding both in Hawaii. [emoji4]


----------



## 23adeline

bccgal said:


> Oh my that Alma . I was looking everywhere for one and they're all sold out in the US. I tried so hard.



You probably have to request your SA to make a 'special order' from France, I normally do that if I want a bag


----------



## 23adeline

Using Alma Night Light today


----------



## Addicted to bags

23adeline said:


> You probably have to request your SA to make a 'special order' from France, I normally do that if I want a bag
> View attachment 3759810


May I ask where you bought the strap? I have the same Alma and would love a quality black leather strap!


----------



## 23adeline

Addicted to bags said:


> May I ask where you bought the strap? I have the same Alma and would love a quality black leather strap!



I use the strap from my Alma Malletage, the one on the right. 
The left Alma Studs has the same strap with silver hardware.


----------



## bccgal

23adeline said:


> You probably have to request your SA to make a 'special order' from France, I normally do that if I want a bag
> View attachment 3759810


Oh wow. I didn't know they could do that. That's cool. I didn't think they could order out of country if you're in the US. It's a really beautiful bag. Uhg. I wish I knew before. I already ordered the Indigo Alma BB and mini pochette. Gonna be here tomorrow.  Thank you though. I really do love this Alma. The BB is probably better for everyday since I don't carry much. But the Night Lights sure I'd gorgeous.


----------



## Kendogger2002

Paris goodies,  Used them right out of the champs Élysée store.  I gotta be good the rest of the year [emoji28]


----------



## pearlsnjeans

23adeline said:


> I use the strap from my Alma Malletage, the one on the right.
> The left Alma Studs has the same strap with silver hardware.
> View attachment 3759877


Wow!  You have a stunning family of Almas~


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Kendogger2002 said:


> View attachment 3759983
> View attachment 3759984
> 
> View attachment 3759985
> 
> 
> Paris goodies,  Used them right out of the champs Élysée store.  I gotta be good the rest of the year [emoji28]



Very stylish!  I love your backpack~~


----------



## Kitty157

Kendogger2002 said:


> View attachment 3759983
> View attachment 3759984
> 
> View attachment 3759985
> 
> 
> Paris goodies,  Used them right out of the champs Élysée store.  I gotta be good the rest of the year [emoji28]



Love ur travel pieces!


----------



## j19

New manicure


----------



## camalie

My sweet vintage Saint Cloud and I have a few quick errands to run today ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

j19 said:


> New manicure
> View attachment 3760235
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760236


So pretty together . -- love that shade of pink against the black/grey.   I really love the Monogram Eclipse canvas and wish they have more pieces in it that I like/can use (like a ZCP or key cles, not the car key case though).


----------



## FancyPants77

camalie said:


> My sweet vintage Saint Cloud and I have a few quick errands to run today [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3760423
> View attachment 3760422



Wow this bag looks so great, and comfortable too!


----------



## balen.girl

Addicted to bags said:


> May I ask your thoughts and feedback on this bag? I'm considering it too.



Super in love with the strap. Very comfortable. The bag also light and easy to get things in and out..


----------



## allyloupuppy

Out for lunch with a friend today with epi speedy in grenade.


----------



## Panders77

23adeline said:


> Using Alma Night Light today
> View attachment 3759811
> View attachment 3759812


What a beauty


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Changing bags from my LC Artwalk to my 20 year old Speedy 25. It's been raining but I miss little ms. Speedy, so...


----------



## piaboal

Alma BB in Anthropologie


----------



## Addicted to bags

balen.girl said:


> Super in love with the strap. Very comfortable. The bag also light and easy to get things in and out..


Good to know! Can't wait to check it out at the store. Can you provide any additional modeling shots plz?


----------



## Addicted to bags

23adeline said:


> I use the strap from my Alma Malletage, the one on the right.
> The left Alma Studs has the same strap with silver hardware.
> View attachment 3759877


That is a beautiful Alma PM collection!!


----------



## 23adeline

Very Tote at work today


----------



## 23adeline

Addicted to bags said:


> That is a beautiful Alma PM collection!!



Thank you


----------



## Missydora

I want to share my little LV family that I started in  jan 2017. Just added a new member today a  Eva clutch to the growing brood.  Not sure if I am going to keep her or give to DD yet.


----------



## Cocoabean

Missydora said:


> View attachment 3761078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to share my little LV family that I started in  jan 2017. Just added a new member today a  Eva clutch to the growing brood.  Not sure if I am going to keep her or give to DD yet.



Beautiful! Averaging about one item per month, eh? You are addicted, I am afraid!


----------



## Missydora

Cocoabean said:


> Beautiful! Averaging about one item per month, eh? You are addicted, I am afraid!


 I think I am.  But im not going to rehab yet


----------



## j19

Iamminda said:


> So pretty together . -- love that shade of pink against the black/grey.   I really love the Monogram Eclipse canvas and wish they have more pieces in it that I like/can use (like a ZCP or key cles, not the car key case though).


Thank you  I agree, I would love to see more items in monogram eclipse


----------



## musiclover

Missydora said:


> View attachment 3761078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to share my little LV family that I started in  jan 2017. Just added a new member today a  Eva clutch to the growing brood.  Not sure if I am going to keep her or give to DD yet.



Lovely collection, Missydora!  Everything looks so pretty gathered together!


----------



## bakeacookie

Took my Hawaii NF to see the new watches


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Coming shopping with me today is my MC Black Boulogne!   Something is wrong with my battery in my camera!  No more pics of my collection until I can get it fixed or find out what the problem is!  Or try & work out how to use my fancy Pentax camera!  Ugh!


----------



## Cocoabean

DH and I went to the beach today for lunch and a stroll! My Vernis PA came along!


----------



## thewave1969

23adeline said:


> I use the strap from my Alma Malletage, the one on the right.
> The left Alma Studs has the same strap with silver hardware.
> View attachment 3759877


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Missydora said:


> View attachment 3761078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to share my little LV family that I started in  jan 2017. Just added a new member today a  Eva clutch to the growing brood.  Not sure if I am going to keep her or give to DD yet.



Beautiful! Miss eva in ebene is stunning!


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer EPI Denim first day to work


----------



## MsModernShopper

LuxuryHill said:


> En-route to Tenerife with my Deaville bag (with Mautto strap), Monogram Shawl in Dune and my daughter's Trunki luggage.


Your strap matches perfectly! Which style and color is it?


----------



## sacha1009

Just sharing mine..my LV collection..love them so much..excuse to my channel and long champ..


----------



## beccarisa

My Alma BB in Bali on our honeymoon. She loved it


----------



## vinbenphon1

23adeline said:


> Using Alma Night Light today
> View attachment 3759811
> View attachment 3759812


So stunning.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Kendogger2002 said:


> View attachment 3759983
> View attachment 3759984
> 
> View attachment 3759985
> 
> 
> Paris goodies,  Used them right out of the champs Élysée store.  I gotta be good the rest of the year [emoji28]


Great pieces.


----------



## vinbenphon1

23adeline said:


> City Steamer EPI Denim first day to work
> View attachment 3761760
> View attachment 3761761


What a beauty.



beccarisa said:


> My Alma BB in Bali on our honeymoon. She loved it


She looks very happy


----------



## fabuleux

23adeline said:


> City Steamer EPI Denim first day to work
> View attachment 3761760
> View attachment 3761761


Such a beautiful bag!!


----------



## Iamminda

beccarisa said:


> My Alma BB in Bali on our honeymoon. She loved it


Such beauiful pictures of your Alma.  Congrats on your wedding/honeymoon.


----------



## onlyk

sacha1009 said:


> Just sharing mine..my LV collection..love them so much..excuse to my channel and long champ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3761775


I can not believe it, I have the exact longchamp in blue! It is the first time I sees someone else has one


----------



## Missydora

beccarisa said:


> My Alma BB in Bali on our honeymoon. She loved it


Wow!!! these photos are just amazing!. Alma in black with the green tropical background is just so inspiring. She is so striking and such a beauty.  Love this photo would make a lovely screen wallpaper


----------



## kkfiregirl

23adeline said:


> City Steamer EPI Denim first day to work
> View attachment 3761760
> View attachment 3761761



It's gorgeous, I love it!


----------



## raspberrypink

beccarisa said:


> My Alma BB in Bali on our honeymoon. She loved it


What a beautiful shot! And the bag is so pretty.  Enjoy your honeymoon!


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> City Steamer EPI Denim first day to work
> View attachment 3761760
> View attachment 3761761


So gorgeous!! [emoji7]


----------



## Aliluvlv

beccarisa said:


> My Alma BB in Bali on our honeymoon. She loved it


Wow that's incredibly beautiful, congratulations! Wonderful photos [emoji7]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Shhh... shopping the Nordstrom anniversary sale at work. Just bought my first Longchamp, a Le Pliage tote! [emoji4]


----------



## Anisa96

Cocoabean said:


> Out for lunch with my DH and my PM.
> 
> View attachment 3750017


Every time I see this bag I swoon just a little!


----------



## Anisa96

bakeacookie said:


> Chillin at home for bbqing with the family.
> View attachment 3750366


So Freaking Beautiful!


----------



## fabuleux

I posted this in another thread as requested by a member. But I ll post it here too as it may help someone. Mod shot with my Nice.


----------



## sacha1009

onlyk said:


> I can not believe it, I have the exact longchamp in blue! It is the first time I sees someone else has one [emoji2]


That's awesome....i love her so much...so light and spacious...i know right..u will c a group long champ...[emoji4][emoji4]


sacha1009 said:


> Just sharing mine..my LV collection..love them so much..excuse to my channel and long champ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3761775


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3762153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhh... shopping the Nordstrom anniversary sale at work. Just bought my first Longchamp, a Le Pliage tote! [emoji4]


I love this ZCP.   Congrats in advance on your longchamp -- I have been thinking about buying a Neo tote for awhile -- can't wait to see yours.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> I love this ZCP.   Congrats in advance on your longchamp -- I have been thinking about buying a Neo tote for awhile -- can't wait to see yours.


Thank you ZCP queen [emoji2] ! The neo totes are beautiful looking. Hope you have a great day L.


----------



## Yuki85

[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Missydora

Yuki85 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3762441


I have some fond memories of this bag.  I miss the back zipper its so handy. Enjoy her she is very beautiful.


----------



## GrRoxy

Easily my most used bag right now, City Steamer PM in Saffron. I find the shoulder strap is very comfortable!


----------



## beautifulldk

At the Bishops arms bar in Stockholm with my wonderful boyfriend and speedy 20


----------



## Purseloco

My Alma pm in Quetsche with new BANDOULIÈRE strap.


----------



## LVorDie

After 10 years together, my husband and I are about to head out on our first road trip together[emoji1417]  Bringing my fav pieces filled with SLGs with me![emoji1433][emoji177][emoji592] #LVorDie


----------



## California53

LVorDie said:


> View attachment 3762625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 10 years together, my husband and I are about to head out on our first road trip together[emoji1417]  Bringing my fav pieces filled with SLG's with me![emoji1433][emoji177][emoji592] #LVorDie



LVorDie, 
Congrats on your first road trip with your husband! Love your items. Especially love your denim items in the case in the background. I just fell in love with and started purchasing some denim items. Hard to find new or in very good condition. Have fun!!
Warm regards, 
California53


----------



## LVorDie

California53 said:


> LVorDie,
> Congrats on your first road trip with your husband! Love your items. Especially love your denim items in the case in the background. I just fell in love with and started purchasing some denim items. Hard to find new or in very good condition. Have fun!!
> Warm regards,
> California53



Thank you @California53 [emoji177] The denim is by far my favorite of all LV ever created. I treasure those pieces. [emoji158][emoji162][emoji177] #LVorDie


----------



## daffyleigh

Planning for the weekend! Mine starts at 12noon tomorrow!


----------



## Chicago Mama

Pursebella said:


> My Neverfull Damier Azur ready to leave for Mykonos!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754999


Hi, 
beautiful bag. Is this the MM size or the GM size?  thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## 23adeline

At LV last night for the Les Parfums event


----------



## dutchdesignerlo




----------



## Yuki85

Missydora said:


> I have some fond memories of this bag.  I miss the back zipper its so handy. Enjoy her she is very beautiful.



It is very practical!! What happened to yours?


----------



## Missydora

Yuki85 said:


> It is very practical!! What happened to yours?


Mine was the very early models when they first came out. The glazing started to chip and come loose where the flap is. And the canvas started to tear horizontally from a stitch bacause the tension was too tight. They deemed it defective.  They gave me a few options. But was happy to have either a exchange, like for like or "one handle" flap bag whichever arrived first I left it to fate basically.  Then One handle flap came first so reverse pm wasn't meant to be.   I had good times with pm reverse her taking her across the world.  Still love how it looks. They've improved this model  Jan/feb  2017 onwards.


----------



## Chelay@45

I'm working hard while she's sitting pretty


----------



## Pursebella

Chicago Mama said:


> Hi,
> beautiful bag. Is this the MM size or the GM size?  thanks in advance for any info!


Hi this is the MM size!! For me it is just the right size!!


----------



## absolutpink

Speedy 30 at Bouchon in Las Vegas


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Just something small to take with me this morning while I have a much needed manicure!  My White MC Rift!  And the battery on my old camera is kaput!  Ugh!  I am trying to work out how to use my Pentax camera!


----------



## Pursebella

My Neverfull MM Damier Azure in Mykonos waiting to go to dinner!!


----------



## yuuyuut

23adeline said:


> At LV last night for the Les Parfums event
> View attachment 3762899
> View attachment 3762902
> View attachment 3762905



Is it the event at T Galleria?


----------



## BoomBoom

GrRoxy said:


> Today City Steamer at Senoble (rue des Petits Champs) they have delicious choux, macarons, ice cream...
> 
> View attachment 3744946
> 
> View attachment 3744941


Your City Steamer fits right in... she looks so French!


----------



## BoomBoom

Pursebella said:


> My Neverfull MM Damier Azure in Mykonos waiting to go to dinner!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763566


Mama Mia.... I know it's silly but can't help it... great picture but I hear Abba in the background.  Favorite Musical and I even liked the movie.


----------



## BoomBoom

JCMB said:


> View attachment 3751157
> 
> Day at the beach with Kusama Speedy and my other [emoji173]️


Chihuahua's and LV's go together like wine and cheese.


----------



## BoomBoom

vinbenphon1 said:


> At the hair dressers with my Milaris...
> 
> View attachment 3759114


Love the purse and that color... but that coffee looks almost as good in that great china cup!


----------



## BoomBoom

Kendogger2002 said:


> View attachment 3759983
> View attachment 3759984
> 
> View attachment 3759985
> 
> 
> Paris goodies,  Used them right out of the champs Élysée store.  I gotta be good the rest of the year [emoji28]


So awesome!  Who cares if you have to be good... great stuff and amazing memories!


----------



## raspberrypink

Breakfast with my Lockme bucket.


----------



## vinbenphon1

BoomBoom said:


> Love the purse and that color... but that coffee looks almost as good in that great china cup!


Haha... like sitting at the Mad Hatter's tea party...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Pursebella said:


> My Neverfull MM Damier Azure in Mykonos waiting to go to dinner!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763566


Stunning pic.. I can almost feel the heat on my face.



raspberrypink said:


> Breakfast with my Lockme bucket.


Beautiful.


----------



## GrRoxy

BoomBoom said:


> Your City Steamer fits right in... she looks so French!


Thank you!


----------



## shalomjude

GrRoxy said:


> Easily my most used bag right now, City Steamer PM in Saffron. I find the shoulder strap is very comfortable!
> 
> View attachment 3762595


wow ..just beautiful


----------



## GrRoxy

shalomjude said:


> wow ..just beautiful


Thank you


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## balen.girl

While waiting for my kids at the playground..


----------



## ckrickett

Took out my SpeedyB for some Saturday Brunch


----------



## raspberrypink

I love this colour combo.


----------



## fyn72

Suit shopping with DH for my daughters wedding [emoji141]


----------



## anis azmi

Sunday outing and brunch with my friends and alma!


----------



## Yuki85

At an Austrian lake called: Grüner See


----------



## Panders77

All dressed up at work, love this beauty speedy b 25 in Azur.


----------



## Cookiefiend

At dinner with Pallas - had to take my scarf off though!


----------



## Ehyatt

Sunday errands with my merry band of pirates. Speedy b 25 with lauderee single macaroon charm.


----------



## bella89

Out to dinner with my new backpack and Fendi charm I just bought for it.  Loving this bag so much.


----------



## fayth_ailyn07

Took her to church today❤️


----------



## vinbenphon1

Having a fab time with my twist at a "Beauty to a Tea" event.


----------



## Iamminda

vinbenphon1 said:


> Having a fab time with my twist at a "Beauty to a Tea" event.
> 
> View attachment 3765623


You look so pretty!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Iamminda said:


> You look so pretty!


Awww thanks Iamminda


----------



## bccgal

Ehyatt said:


> Sunday errands with my merry band of pirates. Speedy b 25 with lauderee single macaroon charm.
> 
> View attachment 3765096


Hi. Beautiful.  I'm trying to hold out for a France Speedy B 25. May I ask where yours is made?  .


----------



## 1Kellygirl

The city steamer is gorgeous!!!!!! I just purchased the pm in nior. I might have to exchange it for the gray denim. Enjoy : )


----------



## love2learn

raspberrypink said:


> Breakfast with my Lockme bucket.


So beautiful!!


----------



## love2learn

fyn72 said:


> Suit shopping with DH for my daughters wedding [emoji141]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764788


You always look so well put together!!  Your beautiful Montaigne goes perfectly with your outfit!  Hope all is well and going better after your accident


----------



## love2learn

Cookiefiend said:


> At dinner with Pallas - had to take my scarf off though!
> 
> View attachment 3765053


Love the Pallas!  I've had mine for 4 yrs now and is still a great bag.


----------



## love2learn

vinbenphon1 said:


> Having a fab time with my twist at a "Beauty to a Tea" event.
> 
> View attachment 3765623


Wow Vinbenphon1!!!  You look fabulous!!  Your Twist looks beautiful, but that dress is.  Love the blue lacey look.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Out to dinner with my Alma BB. Crab macaroni and cheese


----------



## 23adeline

yuuyuut said:


> Is it the event at T Galleria?


No, it was at LV Boutique in KLCC, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.


----------



## 23adeline

Still can't take my hands off this beauty


----------



## thewave1969

23adeline said:


> Still can't take my hands off this beauty
> View attachment 3765773


This beauty made my day!


----------



## raspberrypink

love2learn said:


> So beautiful!!


Aw.... thanks! [emoji8]


----------



## anitalilac

fyn72 said:


> Suit shopping with DH for my daughters wedding [emoji141]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764788


This bag is beautiful. What is the name?


----------



## misstrine85

My Speedy for getting a pedicure and running pre-holiday errands [emoji173]️


----------



## vinbenphon1

love2learn said:


> Wow Vinbenphon1!!!  You look fabulous!!  Your Twist looks beautiful, but that dress is.  Love the blue lacey look.


Thanks for your kind words love2learn, really made my day .



Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3765772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with my Alma BB. Crab macaroni and cheese


Such a lovely colour.



23adeline said:


> Still can't take my hands off this beauty
> View attachment 3765773


I wouldn't be able to either hahaha. Gorgeous. Love your outfit too.


----------



## fyn72

love2learn said:


> You always look so well put together!!  Your beautiful Montaigne goes perfectly with your outfit!  Hope all is well and going better after your accident


Aww thank you! I have had some bad days since with the whiplash but getting there! Thank you for asking


----------



## fyn72

anitalilac said:


> This bag is beautiful. What is the name?


It's the Montaigne in Rose Ballerine


----------



## redjellybean

My everyday wallet , love it


----------



## j19

Early birthday shopping


----------



## LVoe4DB

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3765772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with my Alma BB. Crab macaroni and cheese [emoji3]


Adorable [emoji179][emoji177]


----------



## Aliluvlv

j19 said:


> Early birthday shopping
> View attachment 3766174


Happy early birthday!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Love Speedy B just as much now (maybe even more) than I did when I got her in Paris exactly one year ago! [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3766688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Speedy B just as much now (maybe even more) than I did when I got her in Paris exactly one year ago! [emoji7]


Happy Birthday dear SpeedyB .  Have a great week A.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Happy Birthday dear SpeedyB .  Have a great week A.


Aww thanks L! Sometimes I wonder if I love this bag (and LV) a bit too much but then I figure great tPF people like you will understand the obsession. [emoji6]  Have an awesome week!


----------



## 23adeline

thewave1969 said:


> This beauty made my day!





Thank you


----------



## 23adeline

Finally switch to Speedy Race today


----------



## kristine Basco

Can't wait till the patina turns a little darker


----------



## AndreaM99

Today with my Metis hobo in Amethyste empreinte leather, enjoying work and awesome summer weather☀


----------



## j19

Aliluvlv said:


> Happy early birthday!


Thank you


----------



## chicnfab

Tivoli pm today.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Trudysmom

I used my new bandeau today.


----------



## calilily

j19 said:


> Early birthday shopping
> View attachment 3766174


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Kylie M

Out and about in Houston, TX with my BFF and couldn't  resist a selfie.


----------



## j19

calilily said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


Thank you


----------



## 23adeline

It is Vert Tote's turn today..





	

		
			
		

		
	
 At medical clinic waiting for blood test report this morning


----------



## fabuleux

23adeline said:


> It is Vert Tote's turn today..
> View attachment 3767987
> View attachment 3767988
> 
> View attachment 3767989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At medical clinic waiting for blood test report this morning


The burgundy leather accents look very elegant. I like your collection a lot!


----------



## Jeluhewi

new to me [emoji7] old modell Delightful PM and my hallhuber strap on our way to work


----------



## missconvy

23adeline said:


> It is Vert Tote's turn today..
> View attachment 3767987
> View attachment 3767988
> 
> View attachment 3767989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At medical clinic waiting for blood test report this morning



This is just stunning!


----------



## Poochie231080

Girls day out and stopped by at starbucks, couldn't resist taking pics of our twist bags


----------



## PandaRun01

Carry my new go-to bag out for a lunch! Beautiful summer!


----------



## fabuleux

Poochie231080 said:


> Girls day out and stopped by at starbucks, couldn't resist taking pics of our twist bags


Stunning!


----------



## Ehyatt

bccgal said:


> Hi. Beautiful.  I'm trying to hold out for a France Speedy B 25. May I ask where yours is made?  .



It is a USA bag which I bought in Hawaii. Went to all 3 stores on Oahu and they were all USA bags. I hear that is pretty common. I love her though.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Taking this little guy out for this mornings grocery shopping spree!  Sorry no pics in my car as the sun has yet to rise!


----------



## kellytheshopper

Drinks [emoji4] RB Pochette Felicie


----------



## bccgal

Ehyatt said:


> It is a USA bag which I bought in Hawaii. Went to all 3 stores on Oahu and they were all USA bags. I hear that is pretty common. I love her though.


Thank you so much. I hear it's very hard to find a France Speedy in the US.  I had one and sold her because I was worried about the Vachetta . My only Monogram bag. I regret it now. It was the old model before the zipped pocket. Going through Speedy withdrawls.


----------



## leechiyong

Mini Apollo Charm with a wrist strap I added out to lunch:


----------



## FancyPants77

fyn72 said:


> Suit shopping with DH for my daughters wedding [emoji141]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764788



Gorgeous! And congrats and wedding blessings to your daughter


----------



## luv2bling

@Maltoo - after reading posts about the bag and learning that the bag had been available in Damier Ebene by special order, I began looking for the bag in DE print from US re-sellers..    I found one! It's due to arrive late next week!  after I have it authenticated, I hope it has a new owner and home.


----------



## 23adeline

fabuleux said:


> The burgundy leather accents look very elegant. I like your collection a lot!


Yes, it is!
Thank you fabuleux 
I hope I will have time to do a 'Collection'  thread one day


----------



## 23adeline

missconvy said:


> This is just stunning!



Thank you missconvy


----------



## 23adeline

Very Tote and Obsession on the way to work


----------



## jhuang3c

Chilling with my totally ☺️


----------



## PinkInTheBlue




----------



## l.ch.

According to the weather report it was supposed to rain today. So my trusty old speedy 25 DE came out. It isn't raining but I'm taking her with me anyway!


----------



## l.ch.

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3769067
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769068


This is a really beautiful bag. Too bad I already have a noe and I can't justify having another bag of this type...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

leechiyong said:


> Mini Apollo Charm with a wrist strap I added out to lunch:
> View attachment 3768788


Your mini collection is honestly one of the most amazing things on earth


----------



## leechiyong

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Your mini collection is honestly one of the most amazing things on earth


Thank you!  It's an obsession.


----------



## kellytheshopper

jhuang3c said:


> View attachment 3769043
> 
> Chilling with my totally [emoji5]



Beautiful bag and that view in the back [emoji7] amazing


----------



## NYGIRL2525

vinbenphon1 said:


> Having a fab time with my twist at a "Beauty to a Tea" event.
> 
> View attachment 3765623



Looks great and beautiful dress too! Where did you get the dress if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## kristine Basco

Feeling really casual today


----------



## HampsteadLV




----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Received this cutie today [emoji4]


----------



## vinbenphon1

NYGIRL2525 said:


> Looks great and beautiful dress too! Where did you get the dress if you don't mind my asking.


Thanks NYGIRL. The dress is from a local designer here in Australia, Anthea Crawford. She ships international and makes the most feminine lace occasion dresses.
https://www.antheacrawford.com.au/


----------



## Cookiefiend

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3769701



I'm jealous of your Hampstead! Gorgeous!


----------



## balen.girl

Happy Friday everyone.. [emoji178]


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Friday with happy color


----------



## fyn72

Waiting to get my tax done with neonoe [emoji177]


----------



## Yuki85

Short lunch break


----------



## kkfiregirl

Yuki85 said:


> Short lunch break
> 
> View attachment 3770653



YUM! You're having my fave sushi. Miss sarah in ebene is gorgeous!


----------



## vinbenphon1

23adeline said:


> Happy Friday with happy color
> View attachment 3770619


Love your W bag... and that colour pistachio is a stunner.


----------



## italianlolita

Mini Lin Speedy 30 in Ebene on the train headed to work


----------



## Yuki85

kkfiregirl said:


> YUM! You're having my fave sushi. Miss sarah in ebene is gorgeous!


 love it too


----------



## Missydora

italianlolita said:


> View attachment 3770661
> 
> 
> Mini Lin Speedy 30 in Ebene on the train headed to work


I love this version.  I saw one preloved for sale last week it had a bandoliere strap too I was umming and arghring wether to get it or not. By the time I went back to it. It was sold  .  I  was given a 6 keyholder in this mini lin material and I love it. But it's especially nice in the colour you have on your speedy.


----------



## Lisa_S

Using my Popincourt Haute Shoulder Bag today! I saw that LV brought out a new version, but still love my original one. She looks pretty good considering I got her in 2006!


----------



## forever.elise

Not much action, just pulled her out and gazing at my lovely Amarante Alma BB on the coffee table. Can't wait to use her...I think my Bridal Shower counts as a wedding related event, so I'll have to wait till Labor Day weekend! But it sure beats October! [emoji7] In LVoe.


----------



## SapphireGem

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3770955
> 
> Not much action, just pulled her out and gazing at my lovely Amarante Alma BB on the coffee table. Can't wait to use her...I think my Bridal Shower counts as a wedding related event, so I'll have to wait till Labor Day weekend! But it sure beats October! [emoji7] In LVoe.



Gorgeous!!  When you're out with your friends and the topic of your wedding comes up, that also falls under the "wedding event" category!


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3770955
> 
> Not much action, just pulled her out and gazing at my lovely Amarante Alma BB on the coffee table. Can't wait to use her...I think my Bridal Shower counts as a wedding related event, so I'll have to wait till Labor Day weekend! But it sure beats October! [emoji7] In LVoe.


Oh goodness, this is so gorgeous!   Good luck waiting 3+ more months to use it (I would go crazy, lol).  I say, definitely break it out for your shower -- and we want to see pictures ok, please?


----------



## forever.elise

SapphireGem said:


> Gorgeous!!  When you're out with your friends and the topic of your wedding comes up, that also falls under the "wedding event" category!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] This comment seriously made me laugh out loud! You and I think alike! Now...if only I can convince my fiancé of this! Lol.



Iamminda said:


> Oh goodness, this is so gorgeous!   Good luck waiting 3+ more months to use it (I would go crazy, lol).  I say, definitely break it out for your shower -- and we want to see pictures ok, please?



Aw, thank you, Lovie! Yes, I AM going crazy! We went to a concert last night and I really wanted to use it, but I had to resist! But I will definitely take pictures from my shower! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## julie32

Taking my (new to me) 27 year old Jeune Fille MM for a first spin...


----------



## forever.elise

Trying it with my dress for the first time


View attachment 3771155

My Cinderella shoes[emoji847]

For some reason it's posting the same picture twice, sorry!!!


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> Trying it with my dress for the first time
> View attachment 3771148
> 
> View attachment 3771155
> 
> My Cinderella shoes[emoji847]
> 
> For some reason it's posting the same picture twice, sorry!!!


Cinderella indeed .   So excited about this small sneak peek.  Those shoes!!!!!  Wow!


----------



## miumiu2046

Having a late lunch with my Eva. Got her back in Feb 2016 but just started using her lately. [emoji76] Love her as a light and carefree summer bag.


----------



## Snoozzan

My Tournelle MM! Love her!!!❤️❤️❤️
For lunch My Pochette Accessoire!


----------



## Cocoabean

Just changed bags for tomorrow. From Neverfull MM to Totally PM. I looked over and saw them cavorting!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Mmmm  perfect combo


----------



## ccbaggirl89

AndreaM99 said:


> Today with my Metis hobo in Amethyste empreinte leather, enjoying work and awesome summer weather☀


beautiful bag, beautiful color. you look great wearing it


----------



## HampsteadLV

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm jealous of your Hampstead! Gorgeous!



Thank you! But there's no reason to be jealous... its such a heavy bag... I don't wear it at all...


----------



## HampsteadLV




----------



## BoomBoom

Lisa_S said:


> Using my Popincourt Haute Shoulder Bag today! I saw that LV brought out a new version, but still love my original one. She looks pretty good considering I got her in 2006!
> 
> View attachment 3770792
> View attachment 3770791


She looks beautiful!


----------



## MarLoLV

Quiet morning in Amsterdam, with my alma bb.


----------



## lvaddictfrWM

Greetings from KL, with my mini pochette


----------



## elinda

Visiting The Hague with my new Lockme BB in marine rouge. In the hotel, museum and walking around; the bag is nice to wear and carry three ways!


----------



## elinda

Was a bit unsure to buy this bag because of its silver hardware as I only wear yellow gold, but oh well...


----------



## redjellybean

Enroute to Montreal on business


----------



## redjellybean

Enroute to Montreal


----------



## AndreaM99

ccbaggirl89 said:


> beautiful bag, beautiful color. you look great wearing it



Thank you! You are so sweet! Yes, I truly like this bag very much, great shape and very functional.


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Running errands with Lockme today


----------



## LuckyBitch

miumiu2046 said:


> View attachment 3771177
> 
> 
> Having a late lunch with my Eva. Got her back in Feb 2016 but just started using her lately. [emoji76] Love her as a light and carefree summer bag.


Twins on this beauty


----------



## jszkat

Carrying my new Speedy B25.


----------



## fyn72

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3771628


Lovely speedy, I love that charm on her! Very pretty!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My Black MC Rita!   The shoulder strap is still packed away inside it!  Oh well.  And the sun has just started to rise!


----------



## fabuleux

Zack Backpack in Monogram Macassar.


----------



## vinbenphon1

fabuleux said:


> Zack Backpack in Monogram Macassar.
> View attachment 3772601


Hi Zac  you are looking very hansome today.


----------



## vinbenphon1

elinda said:


> Visiting The Hague with my new Lockme BB in marine rouge. In the hotel, museum and walking around; the bag is nice to wear and carry three ways!





elinda said:


> Was a bit unsure to buy this bag because of its silver hardware as I only wear yellow gold, but oh well...
> View attachment 3771893


Amazing pictures Elinda. Your Lockme looks fab on you. 



LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Running errands with Lockme today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772177


So elegant sitting there in the passenger seat.


----------



## chicnfab

Shopping day with alma bb 

Happy weekend everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## love2learn

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3770955
> 
> Not much action, just pulled her out and gazing at my lovely Amarante Alma BB on the coffee table. Can't wait to use her...I think my Bridal Shower counts as a wedding related event, so I'll have to wait till Labor Day weekend! But it sure beats October! [emoji7] In LVoe.


Yes.   She's a beautiful keeper for sure!


----------



## love2learn

Snoozzan said:


> View attachment 3771204
> View attachment 3771205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Tournelle MM! Love her!!!❤️❤️❤️
> For lunch My Pochette Accessoire!


Congrats on your new Tournelle!!


----------



## love2learn

MarLoLV said:


> Quiet morning in Amsterdam, with my alma bb.


So gorgeous!!!


----------



## love2learn

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Running errands with Lockme today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772177


Beautiful!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Grabbing a coffee!


----------



## Pinkie*

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3770955
> 
> Not much action, just pulled her out and gazing at my lovely Amarante Alma BB on the coffee table. Can't wait to use her...I think my Bridal Shower counts as a wedding related event, so I'll have to wait till Labor Day weekend! But it sure beats October! [emoji7] In LVoe.


Beautiful


----------



## dbaum

elinda said:


> Was a bit unsure to buy this bag because of its silver hardware as I only wear yellow gold, but oh well...
> View attachment 3771893



Me too. But it looks good Your pic and the "mix" hardware is really in and its surprising how good it looks!!! So I am not as scared anymore. But I understand your point.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My Papillon is in Paris for my birthday for a short trip 

She is currently having brunch in Angelina along the Rue de Rivoli.

All the roads in the centre have been pedestrianised for the Tour de France so we had a lovely early morning ramble walking through the middle of largely empty streets. Bonjour la belle ville de Paris


----------



## vinbenphon1

chicnfab said:


> Shopping day with alma bb
> 
> Happy weekend everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Simply gorgeous.. I have spent today trawling Chanel's and Hermes website looking for a small femine bag to go with a nice dress... and I come here and see your beautiful Alma. Wins hands down. Thanks chicnfab


----------



## miss_chiff

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Papillon is in Paris for my birthday for a short trip
> 
> She is currently having brunch in Angelina along the Rue de Rivoli.
> 
> All the roads in the centre have been pedestrianised for the Tour de France so we had a lovely early morning ramble walking through the middle of largely empty streets. Bonjour la belle ville de Paris


 Great pics! Happy birthday! Not sure if you're going to be there for the Tour de France finish, but that is surely a sight to see in person. I love watching it on TV, beautiful aerial shots of Paris as they approach the finish. Have fun and safe travels!


----------



## BagLady14

chicnfab said:


> Shopping day with alma bb
> 
> Happy weekend everyone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


I like your shoes.


----------



## italianlolita

forever.elise said:


> Trying it with my dress for the first time
> View attachment 3771148
> 
> View attachment 3771155
> 
> My Cinderella shoes[emoji847]
> 
> For some reason it's posting the same picture twice, sorry!!!



Love it! You are brave! I looked something similar 2 years ago when I got married, but I was fearful it would snag on the dress. I got a pair of Sturt Weitzman with my dress. I have my shoes on display in my grandmother's clock.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

miss_chiff said:


> Great pics! Happy birthday! Not sure if you're going to be there for the Tour de France finish, but that is surely a sight to see in person. I love watching it on TV, beautiful aerial shots of Paris as they approach the finish. Have fun and safe travels!



Thank you so much. Mr Dawn and I had a lovely day. We watched the cyclists in Rue de Rivoli


----------



## DrTootr

My latest buy for my ten year wedding anniversary, one of my gifts 
I am so in love with my LV Supreme Pochette Jour GM that I use as a clutch and fits quite a lot as long as items are flat - ish!


----------



## fabuleux

Alizé 24 Heures with its new luggage tag. The original one had a mark on it that I could not remove. Now it's like new!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Took my Vaneau out for brunch and a little shopping:



Waiting for my food.



At the Hermés counter checking out their beautiful scarves.



At home with my cat (who seems to love my bag since she rubbed her face all over it).


----------



## chicnfab

BagLady14 said:


> I like your shoes.


Thanks.. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

vinbenphon1 said:


> Simply gorgeous.. I have spent today trawling Chanel's and Hermes website looking for a small femine bag to go with a nice dress... and I come here and see your beautiful Alma. Wins hands down. Thanks chicnfab


Ohh that's amazing I was able to "inspire" I don't know the word...alma bb is such a cutie and very functional imo..Thanks my dear!! Have a great day!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## WenD08

Christmas in July  My Mon Mono out shopping for ornaments at a place where it's the holidays all year 'round


----------



## fabuleux

WenD08 said:


> View attachment 3773431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas in July  My Mon Mono out shopping for ornaments at a place where it's the holidays all year 'round


CHRISTmas!


----------



## fabuleux

pearlsnjeans said:


> Took my Vaneau out for brunch and a little shopping:
> 
> View attachment 3773300
> 
> Waiting for my food.
> 
> View attachment 3773304
> 
> At the Hermés counter checking out their beautiful scarves.
> 
> View attachment 3773308
> 
> At home with my cat (who seems to love my bag since she rubbed her face all over it).


That cat is the real star!


----------



## chicnfab

With camera pouch today.. a blessed Sunday to everyone ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## vinbenphon1

pearlsnjeans said:


> Took my Vaneau out for brunch and a little shopping:
> 
> View attachment 3773300
> 
> Waiting for my food.
> 
> View attachment 3773304
> 
> At the Hermés counter checking out their beautiful scarves.
> 
> View attachment 3773308
> 
> At home with my cat (who seems to love my bag since she rubbed her face all over it).


Beautiful bag, gorgeous kitty.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

WenD08 said:


> View attachment 3773431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas in July  My Mon Mono out shopping for ornaments at a place where it's the holidays all year 'round



Your bag looks very happy in the Christmas-y environment.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

fabuleux said:


> That cat is the real star!



Thank you! She appreciates all my bags~


----------



## pearlsnjeans

vinbenphon1 said:


> Beautiful bag, gorgeous kitty.



Thank you!  Your kitty is pretty, too!  Mind posting a photo of your cat and bag?


----------



## kprince

Date Night with DH and Pallas Clutch!


----------



## LoveLaVie

Nice weather out with my dog !


----------



## WenD08

fabuleux said:


> CHRISTmas!


I just noticed that when I posted the pic.  They take Jesus very seriously there. And Michigan sports teams


----------



## WenD08

pearlsnjeans said:


> Your bag looks very happy in the Christmas-y environment.


And I was happier to have it with me


----------



## lvaddictfrWM

Otw to office! ❤️ this bag so much! Its my everyday bag now^^


----------



## musiclover

pearlsnjeans said:


> Took my Vaneau out for brunch and a little shopping:
> 
> View attachment 3773300
> 
> Waiting for my food.
> 
> View attachment 3773304
> 
> At the Hermés counter checking out their beautiful scarves.
> 
> View attachment 3773308
> 
> At home with my cat (who seems to love my bag since she rubbed her face all over it).



Beautiful pictures of your bag, but I'm quite partial to your lovely cat (who has excellent taste in handbags, by the way)!


----------



## musiclover

LoveLaVie said:


> View attachment 3773546
> 
> 
> Nice weather out with my dog !



I like your mini backpack!  And your little dog looks like such a cutie!


----------



## Missydora

pearlsnjeans said:


> Took my Vaneau out for brunch and a little shopping:
> 
> View attachment 3773300
> 
> Waiting for my food.
> 
> View attachment 3773304
> 
> At the Hermés counter checking out their beautiful scarves.
> 
> View attachment 3773308
> 
> At home with my cat (who seems to love my bag since she rubbed her face all over it).


Awwww your cat is super cute. She has such an adorable face!!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

pearlsnjeans said:


> Took my Vaneau out for brunch and a little shopping:
> 
> View attachment 3773300
> 
> Waiting for my food.
> 
> View attachment 3773304
> 
> At the Hermés counter checking out their beautiful scarves.
> 
> View attachment 3773308
> 
> At home with my cat (who seems to love my bag since she rubbed her face all over it).


beautiful bag and cat!! my cat rubs all over any of my leather bags also!! she making her mark to keep it!!!


----------



## LuxuryHill

MsModernShopper said:


> Your strap matches perfectly! Which style and color is it?


The colour of the Mauto strap is Camel


----------



## pearlsnjeans

musiclover said:


> Beautiful pictures of your bag, but I'm quite partial to your lovely cat (who has excellent taste in handbags, by the way)!



@musiclover Thank you!  My cat likes all my bags and she claims them as hers.  It also doesn't bother her when I set my bags near her to take a picture.  



Missydora said:


> Awwww your cat is super cute. She has such an adorable face!!



@Missydora Thank you so much for your lovely comments!   My cat is so photogenic she just had to have a picture taken with my new bag. 



MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> beautiful bag and cat!! my cat rubs all over any of my leather bags also!! she making her mark to keep it!!!



@MAGGIEMAYINLOVE  I love this behavior in cats!  It means she's accepted my Vaneau and taken ownership of it.  It is definitely a keeper~


----------



## jcnc

Took out my speedy after a long time. Bday celebrations call for a special bag so here she is


----------



## Panders77

23adeline said:


> It is Vert Tote's turn today..
> View attachment 3767987
> View attachment 3767988
> 
> View attachment 3767989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At medical clinic waiting for blood test report this morning


Love this beauty


----------



## fabuleux

Agenda GM Monogram canvas, Trousse Gaston rouge, Zippy Vertical Monogram Cobalt.


----------



## LV_4ever

Felicie before...


And after dinner with a beautiful sunset.


----------



## brittanyh

DE Delighfful MM & my DE 6 Key waiting to leave the office today!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Tivoli pm out to lunch yesterday.


----------



## 23adeline

Another Alma's turn today


----------



## fabuleux

23adeline said:


> Another Alma's turn today
> View attachment 3774654


Beautiful!


----------



## haruki2008

Out and about at the cultural street.


----------



## yvimaus

*A rainy day in the office with my Speedy 30.
It´s my first bag from Louis Vuitton that I bought! *


----------



## j19

Love this bag and SLG


----------



## BoomBoom

Sitting outside at a mall restaurant with my Speedy 30, DH and sidekick Leo.


----------



## reason24

At work


----------



## kellytheshopper

BoomBoom said:


> Sitting outside at a mall restaurant with my Speedy 30, DH and sidekick Leo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775156



Two cuties [emoji7]


----------



## forever.elise

And away we go!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Trevi yesterday.


----------



## jcnc

I have the same bag charm in pink  
Love it on my speedy too 


yvimaus said:


> *A rainy day in the office with my Speedy 30.
> It´s my first bag from Louis Vuitton that I bought! *
> View attachment 3774795


----------



## mak1203

23adeline said:


> Another Alma's turn today
> View attachment 3774654


Such a stunning bag!


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3775282
> 
> And away we go!


Such a cute picture with your lovely Speedy.   I hope that means you are feeling better enough to ride a bike


----------



## Selenalynn

Having drinks with the hubby and my Alma pm


----------



## leechiyong

Still stuck on my Apollo charm.  Keeping me company at the gym:


----------



## 23adeline

Another W Tote......


----------



## 23adeline

fabuleux said:


> Beautiful!





mak1203 said:


> Such a stunning bag!



Thank you


----------



## Yuki85

At work [emoji30][emoji42][emoji42][emoji42]


----------



## Demen

went out with my Turenne PM


----------



## vinbenphon1

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3775282
> 
> And away we go!


Looks like fun...


----------



## vinbenphon1

23adeline said:


> Another Alma's turn today
> View attachment 3774654


Gorgeous


----------



## vinbenphon1

23adeline said:


> Another W Tote......
> View attachment 3775538
> View attachment 3775537


Stunner...


----------



## Jennerrs

Happy hump day!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

BoomBoom said:


> Sitting outside at a mall restaurant with my Speedy 30, DH and sidekick Leo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775156


what a cutie Leo is!! he should have his own thread


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

leechiyong said:


> Still stuck on my Apollo charm.  Keeping me company at the gym:
> View attachment 3775511


What a cute little company!


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

Jennerrs said:


> Happy hump day!


I love both of your bags!! include your longchamp peeking in the back


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

Selenalynn said:


> Having drinks with the hubby and my Alma pm
> View attachment 3775435


Cute! I know this is such a silly question but may i ask what kinds of drink it this? look so yum


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

LV_4ever said:


> View attachment 3774473
> 
> Felicie before...
> View attachment 3774474
> 
> And after dinner with a beautiful sunset.


Beautiful view with perfect purse!


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

BoomBoom said:


> Sitting outside at a mall restaurant with my Speedy 30, DH and sidekick Leo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775156


What an adorable pic!! I love your puppy! your cute Leo look like smiling and posing to the camera!


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3775282
> 
> And away we go!


Beautiful! May I ask is this 25 size?


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

23adeline said:


> Another Alma's turn today
> View attachment 3774654


Your Alma look so pretty!! I love the look of leather on this purse soooo much! I was debating once and gave up though. May I ask how do you feel the weight? Do you use yours dairy? I love it soooo much!!


----------



## itsmree

j19 said:


> Love this bag and SLG
> View attachment 3775108


such a pretty shot/ do you mind sharing what brand/color your nail polish is?


----------



## itsmree

leechiyong said:


> Still stuck on my Apollo charm.  Keeping me company at the gym:
> View attachment 3775511


i am a pink girl, so love this


----------



## Jennerrs

LuvhandbagsLV said:


> I love both of your bags!! include your longchamp peeking in the back


Thank you! The Longchamp is my lunch bag


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

Jennerrs said:


> Thank you! The Longchamp is my lunch bag


Oh I do the same! such a useful bag for pool with kids too


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Selenalynn said:


> Having drinks with the hubby and my Alma pm
> View attachment 3775435



Your Alma in DE is so beautiful.  This is another bag that I hope to acquire at some point.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

23adeline said:


> Another Alma's turn today
> View attachment 3774654



Beautiful Alma!


----------



## j19

itsmree said:


> such a pretty shot/ do you mind sharing what brand/color your nail polish is?


Thank you! My nail polish is Dance Baby by China Glaze


----------



## mumu67

Ready for dinner with my husband ❤️


----------



## j19

Love my mini pochette!


----------



## Sandra.AT

missing the sea


----------



## fabuleux

Sandra.AT said:


> missing the sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776257


Makes me miss my Mediterranean summers too.


----------



## yubonita

Purseloco said:


> View attachment 3762623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Alma pm in Quetsche with new BANDOULIÈRE strap.



I love this color [emoji173]️ gorgeous bag!


----------



## 23adeline

A rare beauty at work today
Lockit Revelation


----------



## 23adeline

LuvhandbagsLV said:


> Your Alma look so pretty!! I love the look of leather on this purse soooo much! I was debating once and gave up though. May I ask how do you feel the weight? Do you use yours dairy? I love it soooo much!!



It is  light  as the leather is lambskin. I don't use it daily as I have many bags , but for this round, I've been using it for 3 days in a row after I carried it to a dinner gathering on Sunday night.


----------



## LemonDrop

My husband kept joking about me bringing my LV on my first camping trip and that reminded me of this thread. It was the first of many more trips to come


----------



## momoc

I really need to stop buying new bags every time I travel!!! But duty free is just so tempting...3 new acquisitions this trip and still sitting here at the airport debating the fourth one haha. But one of the new friends is this LV Vosges which I couldn't even wait to start wearing  so here it is out of the bag with me enjoying coffee as soon as I picked it up at the airport!

Debated a long time between this color and the blue/red one. Seriously the blue red combo is sooo amazing in person (way better the I think the official website's picture!) I think I will get a wallet or something in that color series later. I just already have a blue bag of this shape XD so I went with black in the end!


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> A rare beauty at work today
> Lockit Revelation
> View attachment 3776795
> View attachment 3776796


This is really beautiful!!!   Not sure if I have seen it before.  Quite lovely!


----------



## porbulerias

Debuting my Speedy empreinte at work


----------



## Pinksweater

23adeline said:


> A rare beauty at work today
> Lockit Revelation
> View attachment 3776795
> View attachment 3776796


Rare beauty indeed


----------



## Addicted to bags

porbulerias said:


> View attachment 3777230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debuting my Speedy empreinte at work


Is that how Raisin looks in natural light? I've been eyeing a bag online but I can't tell the true color.


----------



## julsdallas

Miss Melie spending some time in San Antonio.


----------



## julsdallas

LemonDrop said:


> My husband kept joking about me bringing my LV on my first camping trip and that reminded me of this thread. It was the first of many more trips to come
> View attachment 3776812
> View attachment 3776813


L-O-V-E it : )


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Loving my LE Cerises Speedy 25!  Sun has yet to rise!  Just waiting to go out.


----------



## Cocoabean

reason24 said:


> At work
> View attachment 3775158



I am not the biggest fan of DA, even though I do have and love a Totally PM. But this photo made me seriously rethink that. "Ooooooohhhhh, how pretty!" was my reaction. I love it!


----------



## lovesbmw

julsdallas said:


> Miss Melie spending some time in San Antonio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777482


Love this color


----------



## FancyPants77

LV_4ever said:


> View attachment 3774473
> 
> Felicie before...
> View attachment 3774474
> 
> And after dinner with a beautiful sunset.



Gorgeous view and purse!


----------



## FancyPants77

LemonDrop said:


> My husband kept joking about me bringing my LV on my first camping trip and that reminded me of this thread. It was the first of many more trips to come
> View attachment 3776812
> View attachment 3776813



Haha I love it. A neverfull is an all-occasion bag and is ideal for camping and all other adventures


----------



## porbulerias

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that how Raisin looks in natural light? I've been eyeing a bag online but I can't tell the true color.


Yes, that's how it looks in natural light.  I think the online pic looks darker than it is IRL. It's beautiful color and I love that it changes in its color intensity depending on lighting!


----------



## kristine Basco




----------



## 23adeline

It is time to take some of my old bag out......
Brown Watercolor Speedy


----------



## Addicted to bags

porbulerias said:


> Yes, that's how it looks in natural light.  I think the online pic looks darker than it is IRL. It's beautiful color and I love that it changes in its color intensity depending on lighting!


Thank you for clarifying


----------



## AndreaM99

Metis hobo is the perfect bag for my lifestyle. Aurore and Amethyste. I simply love them.


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> Makes me miss my Mediterranean summers too.


+1 me too! [emoji53]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Speedy B and I are really ready to shut this work week down!  2 hrs to go, feels like forever. Happy Friday!


----------



## Pinkie*

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3778443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy B and I are really ready to shut this work week down!  2 hrs to go, feels like forever. Happy Friday!


Beutiful


----------



## bh4me

porbulerias said:


> View attachment 3777230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debuting my Speedy empreinte at work


beautiful bag! I've been so tempted to get this since this color came out.


----------



## bh4me

julsdallas said:


> Miss Melie spending some time in San Antonio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777482


All so yummy!


----------



## bh4me

23adeline said:


> It is time to take some of my old bag out......
> Brown Watercolor Speedy
> View attachment 3777857
> View attachment 3777858


Love this watercolor design!


----------



## bh4me

Took my beloved bucket with me everywhere today


----------



## Aliluvlv

bh4me said:


> Took my beloved bucket with me everywhere today


Beautiful!


----------



## iamleiya

Took my cluny bb out for dinner today..


----------



## allyloupuppy

I simply cannot find the words to describe how much I love this bag,  LOL !!


----------



## Addicted to bags

allyloupuppy said:


> I simply cannot find the words to describe how much I love this bag,  LOL !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778930


Is that beauty a pm? It seems larger then a BB but then you have a strap? So I must ask, lol


----------



## allyloupuppy

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that beauty a pm? It seems larger then a BB but then you have a strap? So I must ask, lol


Yes it is a PM and I had to buy the strap separately[emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

allyloupuppy said:


> I simply cannot find the words to describe how much I love this bag,  LOL !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778930


This is so beautiful--what color is this?


----------



## allyloupuppy

Iamminda said:


> This is so beautiful--what color is this?


It is called bleuette (gosh I don't  know if I'm spelling that right?!!)


----------



## Iamminda

allyloupuppy said:


> It is called bleuette (gosh I don't  know if I'm spelling that right?!!)


Thanks .  It is gorgeous.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  It is gorgeous.


Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

allyloupuppy said:


> Yes it is a PM and I had to buy the strap separately[emoji4]


Love it! I wish all the pm Alma's came with or had availability to buy matching straps. The pm is a better size for me but no strap, no buy, lol


----------



## Poochie231080

With my twist eyelets


----------



## MarLoLV

Travelling!


----------



## Pinkie*

MarLoLV said:


> Travelling!


In style


----------



## italianlolita

MarLoLV said:


> Travelling!



This pic looks so luxurious! Like a dream!


----------



## yuuyuut

choosing today's perfume


----------



## BagLady14

Riding shotgun in hubby's truck.


----------



## bh4me

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful!


thank you!


----------



## bh4me

Poochie231080 said:


> With my twist eyelets


This is gorgeous! Way better than pics on the lv website.


----------



## bh4me

my Montaigne bb with studs for the day


----------



## FancyPants77

bh4me said:


> my Montaigne bb with studs for the day
> View attachment 3779380



So pretty! Love that blouse too


----------



## bh4me

FancyPants77 said:


> So pretty! Love that blouse too


Thank you! I love summer blouses. Picked this one to match my bag...lol


----------



## BoomBoom

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> what a cutie Leo is!! he should have his own thread


He's a ham for sure... I wish LV had a small pet carrier that looked like a purse and not a carrier.  I have so many and that fake leather or real leather is so heavy.  The LV canvas would be perfect.  All it needs is a pocket along the outside to hold my 6 ring key holder, wallet, lipstick.  Gucci used to make one... not sure if they do now.


----------



## shayna07

Speedy B 25 on this beautiful Chicago day!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Addicted to bags said:


> Love it! I wish all the pm Alma's came with or had availability to buy matching straps. The pm is a better size for me but no strap, no buy, lol


Me too[emoji3]


----------



## balen.girl

One fine Sunday at Starbucks..


----------



## fyn72

Out for breakfast with Pallas BB 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
on a rare Sunday off work! Chilly morning so wore leopard stole[emoji177]


----------



## chicnfab

With camera pouch today...❤️❤️❤️


----------



## kandicenicole

Waiting to board my flight back home to L.A.


----------



## chinchin_lim

Aqua Twist with Fendi on a rickshaw.


----------



## Missydora

chinchin_lim said:


> Aqua Twist with Fendi on a rickshaw.


The dress and bag looks fabulous on you!!


----------



## fabuleux

chinchin_lim said:


> Aqua Twist with Fendi on a rickshaw.


Great look!


----------



## SarkyCat

My first post..... and my DE Neverfull GM doing what it does best: carrying some champagne, prosecco, baguette and seafood. However, I can't confirm that it can carry 120kg.


----------



## Cocoabean

SarkyCat said:


> View attachment 3780476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first post..... and my DE Neverfull GM doing what it does best: carrying some champagne, prosecco, baguette and seafood. However, I can't confirm that it can carry 120kg.




Welcome! Fabulous pic! You need nothing more.


----------



## love2learn

SarkyCat said:


> View attachment 3780476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first post..... and my DE Neverfull GM doing what it does best: carrying some champagne, prosecco, baguette and seafood. However, I can't confirm that it can carry 120kg.


WOW!!  That must have been heavy!!


----------



## dkruck1211

At the furniture store.  My DH thought this was the funniest thing.


----------



## SarkyCat

love2learn said:


> WOW!!  That must have been heavy!!


naaahh, testet my Noé with 5 bottles of champagne... and that was heavier.....


----------



## Missydora

dkruck1211 said:


> At the furniture store.  My DH thought this was the funniest thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780585


 that's the funniest thing I've seen today. A Damier Ebene couch.


----------



## myluvofbags

dkruck1211 said:


> At the furniture store.  My DH thought this was the funniest thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780585


Love this!!!


----------



## dkruck1211

Missydora said:


> [emoji38] that's the funniest thing I've seen today. A Damier Ebene couch.


The craziest part is we all laugh at replicas and how off the colors are but the couch matched the canvas perfectly.


----------



## Kmora

dkruck1211 said:


> At the furniture store.  My DH thought this was the funniest thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780585



Hahaha, love it!


----------



## Missydora

dkruck1211 said:


> The craziest part is we all laugh at replicas and how off the colors are but the couch matched the canvas perfectly.


If you had put your bag on the couch and  took a pic,  can be one of those spot the bag game


----------



## fabuleux

dkruck1211 said:


> At the furniture store.  My DH thought this was the funniest thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780585


Haha


----------



## Aliluvlv

SarkyCat said:


> View attachment 3780476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first post..... and my DE Neverfull GM doing what it does best: carrying some champagne, prosecco, baguette and seafood. However, I can't confirm that it can carry 120kg.


Looks great! What time shall we come over? [emoji6]


----------



## Aliluvlv

dkruck1211 said:


> At the furniture store.  My DH thought this was the funniest thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780585


Ha! That's too funny!


----------



## FancyPants77

dkruck1211 said:


> At the furniture store.  My DH thought this was the funniest thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780585



Hahaha this needs to be in the LV boutiques. Such a funny pic. It made me laugh out loud. Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## zoe456

Played tourist in my own backyard today: Portland, Maine - Old Port. Carried my Pochette Voyage, with Gucci Blooms inside. Also visited the new West Elm that just opened this week!


----------



## sgj99

momoc said:


> I really need to stop buying new bags every time I travel!!! But duty free is just so tempting...3 new acquisitions this trip and still sitting here at the airport debating the fourth one haha. But one of the new friends is this LV Vosges which I couldn't even wait to start wearing  so here it is out of the bag with me enjoying coffee as soon as I picked it up at the airport!
> 
> Debated a long time between this color and the blue/red one. Seriously the blue red combo is sooo amazing in person (way better the I think the official website's picture!) I think I will get a wallet or something in that color series later. I just already have a blue bag of this shape XD so I went with black in the end!
> 
> View attachment 3776818



i am currently drooling over the Marine Rouge version of this bag (blue/red).  yours is gorgeous!  what are the dimensions?  i tend to favor a "medium" size bag, length between 11" and 13".


----------



## chicnfab

dkruck1211 said:


> At the furniture store.  My DH thought this was the funniest thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780585


----------



## momoc

sgj99 said:


> i am currently drooling over the Marine Rouge version of this bag (blue/red).  yours is gorgeous!  what are the dimensions?  i tend to favor a "medium" size bag, length between 11" and 13".



Yes the marine rouge version is gorgeous!! I think it definitely counts as a medium bag but on the larger end of them. Just did a quick measurement of mine, the top edge (shorter) has a length of around 10.5 inches and bottom edge is a little more than 13 inches. The vertical height is like 6.7 inches. Here's a (totally unasked for and badly shot) pic of it on me. I'm quite short, like between 5 feet 3 and 5 feet 4!


----------



## vinbenphon1

bh4me said:


> my Montaigne bb with studs for the day
> View attachment 3779380


Beautiful bag.



chinchin_lim said:


> Aqua Twist with Fendi on a rickshaw.


This is one of my favourite twist prints.



dkruck1211 said:


> At the furniture store.  My DH thought this was the funniest thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780585


Too funny


----------



## Pretty Bags

Now I understand why so many like the Speedy 25B. It's really one of my most used bag.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

BoomBoom said:


> He's a ham for sure... I wish LV had a small pet carrier that looked like a purse and not a carrier.  I have so many and that fake leather or real leather is so heavy.  The LV canvas would be perfect.  All it needs is a pocket along the outside to hold my 6 ring key holder, wallet, lipstick.  Gucci used to make one... not sure if they do now.


I have seen a few little dogs in NF's


----------



## sgj99

momoc said:


> Yes the marine rouge version is gorgeous!! I think it definitely counts as a medium bag but on the larger end of them. Just did a quick measurement of mine, the top edge (shorter) has a length of around 10.5 inches and bottom edge is a little more than 13 inches. The vertical height is like 6.7 inches. Here's a (totally unasked for and badly shot) pic of it on me. I'm quite short, like between 5 feet 3 and 5 feet 4!
> 
> View attachment 3780896



thank you so much!  the modeling shots and information is quite helpful and truly appreciated.


----------



## love2learn

dkruck1211 said:


> At the furniture store.  My DH thought this was the funniest thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780585



Lol!  My husband would see the same humor and do the same thing!  So funny


----------



## Addicted to bags

dkruck1211 said:


> At the furniture store.  My DH thought this was the funniest thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780585


I hope you brought the couch home. Who knew LV was making furniture? Chuckles!


----------



## Addicted to bags

....


----------



## 23adeline

Sunday  outing with City Steamer EPI Denim


----------



## 23adeline

Changing from City Steamer to Tuffetage Deauville


----------



## 23adeline

LV bag and jewelry of the day


----------



## vinbenphon1

Sitting under the heaters with a glass of bubbly and my Twist wallet on chain.


----------



## Jennerrs

Today's Monogram Monday contribution. Have a great week!


----------



## fabuleux

vinbenphon1 said:


> Sitting under the heaters with a glass of bubbly and my Twist wallet on chain.
> 
> View attachment 3781123


So pretty!


----------



## Missydora

Off to meet the hubby for lunch, yipee any excuse for me to take this bag out.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Missydora said:


> Off to meet the hubby for lunch, yipee any excuse for me to take this bag out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781338


gorgeous and perfect size for your frame


----------



## Missydora

ccbaggirl89 said:


> gorgeous and perfect size for your frame


Thank you . Its so hard finding a bag when your small,  without it looking like it's out of proportion.  But i love this one.


----------



## AndreaM99

SarkyCat said:


> View attachment 3780476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first post..... and my DE Neverfull GM doing what it does best: carrying some champagne, prosecco, baguette and seafood. However, I can't confirm that it can carry 120kg.



Lady, I think there is a desperade need to buy a vintage Noe... Great photo, I am. ure you had fun.


----------



## SarkyCat

Aliluvlv said:


> Looks great! What time shall we come over? [emoji6]


aaah too late. All gone . Next time


----------



## SarkyCat

AndreaM99 said:


> Lady, I think there is a desperade need to buy a vintage Noe... Great photo, I am. ure you had fun.


I did have a lot of fun. And I bought a brand new Noé and I use it to go wine shopping LOL. My husband liked the idea of the Noé so urged me to buy it. I look forward to it aging and getting some history of its own.


----------



## AndreaM99

Summer lady, haha!


----------



## FancyPants77

Jennerrs said:


> Today's Monogram Monday contribution. Have a great week!



So pretty! Love the longchamp too


----------



## vinbenphon1

fabuleux said:


> So pretty!


Thanks fab


----------



## reeseymomma

On the way home with my palm springs mini ! [emoji173]️[emoji7] had to take a snapshot while sitting in the parking lot! [emoji4]


----------



## fabuleux

Porte Document Voyage Monogram Macassar.


----------



## fyn72

AndreaM99 said:


> View attachment 3781564
> View attachment 3781563
> 
> 
> Summer lady, haha!



Wow! The Vachetta is still white on your Galiera! Doesn't see the light of day often??


----------



## j19

dkruck1211 said:


> At the furniture store.  My DH thought this was the funniest thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780585


Love it!


----------



## j19

Yesterday's dinner + mini pochette


----------



## AndreaM99

j19 said:


> Yesterday's dinner + mini pochette
> View attachment 3781919
> View attachment 3781920
> View attachment 3781921



Makes me REALLY hungry!  Enjoy!


----------



## AndreaM99

fyn72 said:


> Wow! The Vachetta is still white on your Galiera! Doesn't see the light of day often??



The vachetta is actually new. I asked to change the entire vachetta (pricy!) a year ago...I really like this bag.


----------



## 23adeline

Using Lockme II today


----------



## Sandra.AT

on my way to work and after that i'm ready to pick up my dream bag : chanel flap bag jumbo i'm so excited  new hair deserves a new bag


----------



## haruki2008

Missydora said:


> Off to meet the hubby for lunch, yipee any excuse for me to take this bag out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781338


I'm a fan of both your bag and your Pandora!


----------



## Missydora

haruki2008 said:


> I'm a fan of both your bag and your Pandora!


Funny you should mention my Pandora. I've just uploaded formula of how I create my bracelets what methods I use on the Pandora thread.  There is a method to my madness  .  I started off in the Pandora thread 4 years ago or so. Posted lots of creations whilst procrastinating working at home and getting side tracked. Pretty much the same but with LV and Pandora now


----------



## LuckyBitch

AndreaM99 said:


> View attachment 3781564
> View attachment 3781563
> 
> 
> Summer lady, haha!


Beautiful Galliera! Is this the PM size?


----------



## AndreaM99

LuckyBitch said:


> Beautiful Galliera! Is this the PM size?


Yes, this is PM. First I was little sad that I bought the wrong size, but to my surprise it holds a lot! GM would be overwhelming.


----------



## AndreaM99

dkruck1211 said:


> At the furniture store.  My DH thought this was the funniest thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780585


This is truly hilarious! I cannot stop laughing. Btw. can you imagine the price if this is a genuine LV?


----------



## dkruck1211

AndreaM99 said:


> This is truly hilarious! I cannot stop laughing. Btw. can you imagine the price if this is a genuine LV?


One could only imagine the price.  Bet it isn't a MIF item either...  [emoji2]


----------



## FancyPants77

23adeline said:


> Using Lockme II today
> View attachment 3782006



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## luv2bling

AndreaM99 said:


> View attachment 3781564
> View attachment 3781563
> 
> 
> Summer lady, haha!


Love the hat and the bag!


----------



## Dearest girl

Red PM for today.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## anitalilac

Nathalie123 said:


> My new speedy Azur all dressed up to go! [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658775


I love your bag charm. Where can I get it?
Thanks!


----------



## 23adeline

Using my City Steamer Khaki today


----------



## Poochie231080

Waiting....


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> Porte Document Voyage Monogram Macassar.
> View attachment 3781860


Wow gorgeous! All of it! [emoji6]


----------



## TheMrsKwok

bakeacookie said:


> Took my Hawaii NF to see the new watches
> 
> View attachment 3761303



That hello kitty is super cute !!!!


----------



## viewwing

Poochie231080 said:


> Waiting....


This nf is so rare. Wish I'd bought it back then, I chose the speedy instead. Ohh n SQ is the best!


----------



## bakeacookie

From yesterday's truffle Tuesday at work lol


----------



## Yuki85

I have many working horses such as NF, delightful, Celine or even le pliage but I always come back to my Speedy!!


----------



## Maxie25

23adeline said:


> It is time to take some of my old bag out......
> Brown Watercolor Speedy
> View attachment 3777857
> View attachment 3777858



Wow, this is one of my dream bags!  I like this color combination more than the white!


----------



## Cocoabean

Not so much "in action" as "inaction"! My preloved Speedy B35 in DE arrived from Fashionphile in near-mint condition, except for the perfume odor that was not mentioned. I decided to keep it because it isn't a perfume that is horrid to me, and I am not sensitive to odors. It did surprise me though, as I usually see odors mentioned in their descriptions. It's been airing out in my house for a day and a half with some baking soda and fabric softener sheets inside. The odor is greatly reduced from when I opened the box. So today I hit it with Febreeze, wiped it with vinegar dampened paper towels, and set it out to sun itself. It was out for a little over an hour.

Here she is in all her glory....


----------



## Poochie231080

viewwing said:


> This nf is so rare. Wish I'd bought it back then, I chose the speedy instead. Ohh n SQ is the best!



I love it! I bought it 4 years ago and only used it earlier this year, such a shame


----------



## Dearest girl

Red PM out with me.


----------



## myluvofbags

My new babe in my work desk and what's inside...love opening my drawer and peeking at it.


----------



## Suburbachic

allyloupuppy said:


> I simply cannot find the words to describe how much I love this bag,  LOL !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778930


Is this the bleuet color?


----------



## allyloupuppy

Suburbachic said:


> Is this the bleuet color?


Yes it is


----------



## Sandra.AT

my monaigne mm at the LV store after I got my chanel jumbo... I think you can see how nervous I was when i got this bag hahaha


----------



## 23adeline

W Tote Pistache on a rainy day


----------



## bccgal

At the Matchbox 20 / Counting Crows concert. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I had my Alma BB but they said it was too big.


----------



## Cocoabean

myluvofbags said:


> My new babe in my work desk and what's inside...love opening my drawer and peeking at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784018
> View attachment 3784019



Is that a Coach cosmetic bag in there playing with the LV SLGs? It looks so pretty!


----------



## myluvofbags

Cocoabean said:


> Is that a Coach cosmetic bag in there playing with the LV SLGs? It looks so pretty!


Good eyes, yes it is. It's the Pac man one with cherries, which I adore. Thank you


----------



## LABAG

AndreaM99 said:


> View attachment 3781564
> View attachment 3781563
> 
> 
> Summer lady, haha!



I'm using my galleria gm azur everyday this summer -great bag!!!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

My Felicie at the museum cafe today while I had lunch:


----------



## Addicted to bags

At the airport today with my LV Twice and a gray Longchamp Medium Pilage. A cross body bag and one of these totes are really a great combo for plane travel!


----------



## Chiichan

Brought my PM to run errands today! I love this little one!


----------



## 23adeline

MON Speedy and 'MON' car


----------



## fyn72

A couple of days in Maleny to see my daughter get married [emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	





@weddings at Tiffanys


----------



## PamK

fyn72 said:


> A couple of days in Maleny to see my daughter get married [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3785417
> View attachment 3785418
> View attachment 3785419
> 
> @weddings at Tiffanys



Congratulations to you and your family on your daughter's wedding! Your pictures are spectacular! That VW bus is pretty cool too. [emoji106] [emoji1]


----------



## fyn72

PamK said:


> Congratulations to you and your family on your daughter's wedding! Your pictures are spectacular! That VW bus is pretty cool too. [emoji106] [emoji1]



Thank you [emoji3] it was A. Mazing! Perfect wedding and reception [emoji7]


----------



## deetee




----------



## 23adeline

Congratulations to you and your family Sandie!
You are such a stylish mother in law


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> A couple of days in Maleny to see my daughter get married [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3785417
> View attachment 3785418
> View attachment 3785419
> 
> @weddings at Tiffanys



Congratulations to you and your family Sandie!
You are such a stylish mother in law


----------



## NeLVoe

Me and my Speedy B 25 last weekend - a little bit of sixties style


----------



## filbi

Shopping day


----------



## fabuleux

Louis Vuitton Tobago Shoe Bag in cuir taurillon.


----------



## Yuki85

fabuleux said:


> Louis Vuitton Tobago Shoe Bag in cuir taurillon.
> View attachment 3785690


Vintage pieces are much more better!!!


----------



## fabuleux

Yuki85 said:


> Vintage pieces are much more better!!!


I don't think it's old enough to deserve the "vintage" label. But it is a very nice bag, and the prices for Taurillon were much lower back in 2006!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Lots of beautiful LVs in action!  Please keep them coming~


----------



## viviennnne

Bringing this beauty out for a walk today


----------



## Sandra.AT

on my way to croatia [emoji1082] with siena pm and jeanne wallet.. even my nails fit to the interior of jeanne  love the colour [emoji173]️ combination..


----------



## elinda

Sandra.AT said:


> on my way to croatia [emoji1082] with siena pm and jeanne wallet.. even my nails fit to the interior of jeanne  love the colour [emoji173]️ combination..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3785798


Looks very nice Have a great trip, Sandra!
We were in Croatia on holiday 3 weeks ago, lovely country!


----------



## myluvofbags

fabuleux said:


> Louis Vuitton Tobago Shoe Bag in cuir taurillon.
> View attachment 3785690


Nice, the leather looks  indestructible


----------



## myluvofbags

viviennnne said:


> Bringing this beauty out for a walk today
> 
> View attachment 3785792


This picture is adorable


----------



## Sandra.AT

elinda said:


> Looks very nice Have a great trip, Sandra!
> We were in Croatia on holiday 3 weeks ago, lovely country!



[emoji4] thank you[emoji13] where exactly have you been?


----------



## 19flowers

fabuleux said:


> Louis Vuitton Tobago Shoe Bag in cuir taurillon.


love that beautiful taurillon!!


----------



## fabuleux

19flowers said:


> love that beautiful taurillon!!


Thanks! It's so pretty!


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> Louis Vuitton Tobago Shoe Bag in cuir taurillon.
> View attachment 3785690


Wow! So gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## snibor

fabuleux said:


> Louis Vuitton Tobago Shoe Bag in cuir taurillon.
> View attachment 3785690



Love this. A special piece.


----------



## Addicted to bags

fabuleux said:


> Louis Vuitton Tobago Shoe Bag in cuir taurillon.
> View attachment 3785690


Love that piece fabuleux!!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

At work today with my Vaneau GM and Pochette Felicie used as a long wallet:



I can't get enough of my LVs--they're a joy to use and very convenient!  Beautiful and utilitarian~


----------



## Yuki85

fabuleux said:


> I don't think it's old enough to deserve the "vintage" label. But it is a very nice bag, and the prices for Taurillon were much lower back in 2006!



You are right.. but the design and quality of "old" pieces are much more better.


----------



## Nyc2chigal

My 17 year old Speedy 25 in Noir Epi!


----------



## LuxMommy

pearlsnjeans said:


> At work today with my Vaneau GM and Pochette Felicie used as a long wallet:
> 
> View attachment 3786367
> 
> I can't get enough of my LVs--they're a joy to use and very convenient!  Beautiful and utilitarian~


Love them!!! Can you please share how you are finding the Felicie as a wallet? Sounds like a super smart idea, I'm interested in the Empreinte version.


----------



## fabuleux

Yuki85 said:


> You are right.. but the design and quality of "old" pieces are much more better.


I see no difference in quality and many of my newer bags have much more details than my older LV. Just my experience of course.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Using my PM in Vegas!


----------



## Iamminda

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3786658
> 
> Using my PM in Vegas!


You always look great!!!   Have fun in Vegas -- hope it's not too hot


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Iamminda said:


> You always look great!!!   Have fun in Vegas -- hope it's not too hot



Thank you!!  It's not that bad, thank goodness!!!!


----------



## j19

Love this cardholder


----------



## Missbing

My Pallas Clutch out at the range.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

LuxMommy said:


> Love them!!! Can you please share how you are finding the Felicie as a wallet? Sounds like a super smart idea, I'm interested in the Empreinte version.



Hello @LuxMommy, thank you for your lovely comments.

The Felicie has a detachable chain so I just removed it. It's like a clutch, too.  It comes with 2 inserts: 1 with many card slots and a pocket to put your bills or receipts and the 2nd one is a zippered pouch that you can put your coins in.  Inside the Felicie is an additional pocket where you can put your phone (I think it will comfortably fit an iPhone 7--not the plus one, though).  You can also put a checkbook in that pocket inside if you carry checks. 

I like to use the Felice is a "wallet on chain" thing since my Vaneau is large and sometimes it's not convenient to bring a large bag to, for example, a lunch meeting.  The large bag is left behind but safely locked a cabinet while my Felicie is out with me.   The Felice kinda live in it for now as my "long" wallet. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## HampsteadLV




----------



## chicnfab

With my rose b ❤️❤️❤️ ...have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## Iamminda

My Iena did well on her first flight.  We saw her cousin (Mono Iena) 3 rows in front of us.


----------



## vinbenphon1

fabuleux said:


> Louis Vuitton Tobago Shoe Bag in cuir taurillon.
> View attachment 3785690


Gorgeous


----------



## Addicted to bags

Missbing said:


> My Pallas Clutch out at the range.


The Pallas is screaming "Don't shoot!" Lol


----------



## LuxMommy

pearlsnjeans said:


> Hello @LuxMommy, thank you for your lovely comments.
> 
> The Felicie has a detachable chain so I just removed it. It's like a clutch, too.  It comes with 2 inserts: 1 with many card slots and a pocket to put your bills or receipts and the 2nd one is a zippered pouch that you can put your coins in.  Inside the Felicie is an additional pocket where you can put your phone (I think it will comfortably fit an iPhone 7--not the plus one, though).  You can also put a checkbook in that pocket inside if you carry checks.
> 
> I like to use the Felice is a "wallet on chain" thing since my Vaneau is large and sometimes it's not convenient to bring a large bag to, for example, a lunch meeting.  The large bag is left behind but safely locked a cabinet while my Felicie is out with me.   The Felice kinda live in it for now as my "long" wallet.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks so much for this info, pearlsnjeans! Sounds really good, I also often go for a quick lunch and could just take a smaller bag then. I will look into it, thanks again!


----------



## Debbie2015

Mini backpack with new world tour bag charm


----------



## sonaturallyme

Brunch with my new speedy b25! Can't wait til the wrinkles fall out. She's still a beauty though. 








Side note: Idk why I thought it was a good idea to take my 2yr old to brunch without daddy. I couldn't even get a drink! What fun is brunch without bottomless mimosas? Lol


----------



## leechiyong

fabuleux said:


> I see no difference in quality and many of my newer bags have much more details than my older LV. Just my experience of course.


I wonder if the perception of quality nowadays is impacted by how often we see online and how popular it's become in general.  There may be 0.1% that have quality issues, but when people see the same amount of new bags in a day that they saw in a year 20 years ago, it's going to seem like there's a quality issue.  I also never would have known about a stranger's problem with a bag back then.


----------



## fabuleux

leechiyong said:


> I wonder if the perception of quality nowadays is impacted by how often we see online and how popular it's become in general.  There may be 0.1% that have quality issues, but when people see the same amount of new bags in a day that they saw in a year 20 years ago, it's going to seem like there's a quality issue.  I also never would have known about a stranger's problem with a bag back then.


Exactly.


----------



## Pinkie*

Nyc2chigal said:


> My 17 year old Speedy 25 in Noir Epi!


 Wow


----------



## Pinkie*

AndreaM99 said:


> View attachment 3781564
> View attachment 3781563
> 
> 
> Summer lady, haha!


Fab


----------



## j19

Nutella crepe and frozen yogurt + empreinte key pouch


----------



## sachina

My summer partner DA speedy 25


----------



## Dr. V

Taking this rarity out for a stroll.


----------



## PowderPrincess

Dr. V said:


> Taking this rarity out for a stroll.
> 
> View attachment 3787873


Stunning bag!


----------



## Dr. V

PowderPrincess said:


> Stunning bag!


Thank you! This has got to be my all time favorite LV piece. Its definitely a work of art that happens to be able to carry things.


----------



## FancyPants77

Dr. V said:


> Taking this rarity out for a stroll.
> 
> View attachment 3787873



Wow, what a beauty!!!


----------



## aimeng




----------



## miss_chiff

j19 said:


> Nutella crepe and frozen yogurt + empreinte key pouch
> View attachment 3787696
> 
> View attachment 3787695
> 
> View attachment 3787697


Just cruel for posting the Nutella crepe (and with bananas and strawberries!) lol


----------



## sweetnikki_6

Marilyn and I having date night with DH.


----------



## chicnfab

With my lovessss... siblings...
my sister with pochette felicie and camera pouch for me.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chinchin_lim

Throw back to January at Helsinki. Aviator and runway sneakers.


----------



## LuxMommy

chinchin_lim said:


> Throw back to January at Helsinki. Aviator and runway sneakers.


My hometown!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

With my Pochette Felicie out for high tea for my sister's birthday yesterday:


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Iamminda said:


> My Iena did well on her first flight.  We saw her cousin (Mono Iena) 3 rows in front of us.



Your DA Iena is so gorgeous!  Now I want one in that color~  



j19 said:


> Nutella crepe and frozen yogurt + empreinte key pouch
> View attachment 3787696
> 
> View attachment 3787695
> 
> View attachment 3787697



So delicious and scrumptious!  Your key pouch looks like it can turn into some type of LV pacman and devour it~ 



sachina said:


> My summer partner DA speedy 25
> 
> View attachment 3787774



Beautiful Speedy (and yummy food you have there, too~)



Dr. V said:


> Taking this rarity out for a stroll.
> 
> View attachment 3787873



This is gorgeous!  I don't know this bag at all--is it a limited edition?


----------



## misstrine85

My fuchsia pochette going to see Robbie Williams [emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> Your DA Iena is so gorgeous!  Now I want one in that color~



Thanks PNJ .  The Iena turned out to be a nice surprise since it only came on my radar a short time before my purchase.  I love your picture above -- hope you and your sister had a great time (I have not done high tea in years!    Now I want to again).


----------



## Kmora

j19 said:


> Love this cardholder
> View attachment 3786873



You and your fantastic pictures made me buy one  but it is gorgeous so I don't mind being tricked into it


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Iamminda said:


> Thanks PNJ .  The Iena turned out to be a nice surprise since it only came on my radar a short time before my purchase.  I love your picture above -- hope you and your sister had a great time (I have not done high tea in years!    Now I want to again).



Yes, we enjoyed our tea time which made her birthday extra special.

I didn't realize the Iena also existed in DA so thanks for sharing photos of it with us. She's a real beauty!


----------



## LV&Evie

My LV Vernis Alma IRL


----------



## LABAG

Didn't take a pic but had my LV epi yellow with purple interior
Noe to Dr apt-cheery bag on a stormy day [emoji1360]


----------



## uhpharm01

misstrine85 said:


> My fuchsia pochette going to see Robbie Williams [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3788563


Lovely color. Congrats.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sandra.AT said:


> on my way to work and after that i'm ready to pick up my dream bag : chanel flap bag jumbo i'm so excited  new hair deserves a new bag
> View attachment 3782098



Is this the MM or GM? I'm thinking it might be a good work bag!


----------



## Cams

With the neverfull GM in the Kruger National park. Can you see some elephants behind it.


----------



## TheMrsKwok

deetee said:


> View attachment 3785456
> View attachment 3785460
> View attachment 3785461
> View attachment 3785462
> View attachment 3785463



I love all of your outfits! Your hair is gorgeous too. I used to have hair similar length to yours but I just chop the whole thing off due to pregnancy. Hubby is very sad about it. The whole morning sickness thingy with a toddler is killing me hence the first to go is my dark long hair.


----------



## fyn72

At Lv Pacific Fair, tried out some sunnies and the Iena da in the MM size. [emoji4]


----------



## haruki2008

Cams said:


> With the neverfull GM in the Kruger National park. Can you see some elephants behind it.


Wow! to your NF "roughing it out" at the national park.  And Wow! To the elephants.


----------



## 23adeline

Changing from Mon Speedy to Speedy Yayoi


----------



## LuxMommy

It's a blue and pink day for me today [emoji4].


----------



## j19

fyn72 said:


> At Lv Pacific Fair, tried out some sunnies and the Iena da in the MM size. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3789189


Gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dr. V said:


> Taking this rarity out for a stroll.
> 
> View attachment 3787873


Hi, it's a beauty!

May I ask what the name is?


----------



## 914LVoe

Oldie but goodie. 2009 azur speedy 30


----------



## Dr. V

Sunshine mama said:


> Hi, it's a beauty!
> 
> May I ask what the name is?



It's the Richard Prince Watercolor Aquarelle Frame Speedy. Its from the 2008 collection.


----------



## Dearest girl

Out with Speedy B empreinte 20 raisin today. It is her first time with me hehehe. The bag can fit a lot more than I expected.La duree bag charm as a plus YaY!!!.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## chicnfab

Casual look with alma bb.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## amstevens714

lovlouisvuitton said:


> My Black MC Rita!   The shoulder strap is still packed away inside it!  Oh well.  And the sun has just started to rise!
> 
> View attachment 3772440



Gorgeous!!


----------



## j19

Kmora said:


> You and your fantastic pictures made me buy one  but it is gorgeous so I don't mind being tricked into it


It is a great SLG! How are you liking it so far?


----------



## amstevens714

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Papillon is in Paris for my birthday for a short trip
> 
> She is currently having brunch in Angelina along the Rue de Rivoli.
> 
> All the roads in the centre have been pedestrianised for the Tour de France so we had a lovely early morning ramble walking through the middle of largely empty streets. Bonjour la belle ville de Paris


I love this bag - I have the same  and thank you for taking us on a tour Paris!! ❤️


----------



## FancyPants77

misstrine85 said:


> My fuchsia pochette going to see Robbie Williams [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3788563



Gorgeous!! I have this in black and am so glad to have it in my collection. It's one of my favorite grab-and-go bags. Stunning red


----------



## FancyPants77

fyn72 said:


> At Lv Pacific Fair, tried out some sunnies and the Iena da in the MM size. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3789189



Looks perfect on you! So pretty


----------



## M5_Traveler

Cams said:


> With the neverfull GM in the Kruger National park. Can you see some elephants behind it.



That's a beautiful picture. Did you see a lot of Elephants?! I will be visiting Africa in October and I'm so excited to see wild Elephants! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Yuki85

Lunch with my Sarah Wallet [emoji111]️


----------



## Cams

M5_Traveler said:


> That's a beautiful picture. Did you see a lot of Elephants?! I will be visiting Africa in October and I'm so excited to see wild Elephants! Enjoy your trip!


Thank you yes saw heaps of animals. We also did a private tour and walked with a lion I was so scared but at the same time so blessed for this awesome experience. Wild lion the only reason he didn't eat me was because the tour guide had a bucket of raw meet that he was more interested in. You will love Africa it's magical.


----------



## M5_Traveler

Cams said:


> Thank you yes saw heaps of animals. We also did a private tour and walked with a lion I was so scared but at the same time so blessed for this awesome experience. Wild lion the only reason he didn't eat me was because the tour guide had a bucket of raw meet that he was more interested in. You will love Africa it's magical.



It looks like you having a lots of fun!!! Enjoy your time and thanks for sharing this awesome  picture!


----------



## kina.strickland

At the Adidas Store in NY taking a break from shopping


----------



## Kmora

j19 said:


> It is a great SLG! How are you liking it so far?



I love it  I am weak for SLGs in general and for wallets (and card holders) in particular 

What I love most is the monogram eclipse and the durability of canvas for an every day card holder


----------



## fyn72

At LV PacificFair


----------



## Toronto Carre

23adeline said:


> W Tote Pistache on a rainy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784356


Your bag is gorgeous! What a great colour.


----------



## Cocoabean

Speedy B35 DE on board the USS Midway today. it was a beautiful day!


----------



## Nyc2chigal

Nyc2chigal said:


> My 17 year old Speedy 25 in Noir Epi!



Here she is with a gold strap I found on Etsy! 
What are your thoughts?


----------



## 23adeline

I was using Alma Night Light yesterday


----------



## 23adeline

Using an old beauty today, Speedy Mirage


----------



## LuxMommy

23adeline said:


> I was using Alma Night Light yesterday
> View attachment 3790979
> View attachment 3790978


This is a bag I really regret not buying when I had the chance...absolutely stunning!


----------



## haruki2008

Having tea with a friend and my Speedy.


----------



## vinbenphon1

fyn72 said:


> At Lv Pacific Fair, tried out some sunnies and the Iena da in the MM size. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3789189


Looking good fyn



Dearest girl said:


> Out with Speedy B empreinte 20 raisin today. It is her first time with me hehehe. The bag can fit a lot more than I expected.La duree bag charm as a plus YaY!!!.


Love this colour



chicnfab said:


> Casual look with alma bb.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Looking very summery chicnfab xx



Cams said:


> Thank you yes saw heaps of animals. We also did a private tour and walked with a lion I was so scared but at the same time so blessed for this awesome experience. Wild lion the only reason he didn't eat me was because the tour guide had a bucket of raw meet that he was more interested in. You will love Africa it's magical.


OMG isn't he beautiful... thanks for sharing your amazing holiday 



Cocoabean said:


> Speedy B35 DE on board the USS Midway today. it was a beautiful day!
> 
> View attachment 3790763
> View attachment 3790764


My hubby got all nostalgic over your pic as he spent some time on this ship a few moons ago. Thanks for sharing Cocoabean. Xx


----------



## Aliluvlv

pearlsnjeans said:


> With my Pochette Felicie out for high tea for my sister's birthday yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 3788474


Absolutely beautiful! All of it! Love a good high tea [emoji2]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Cams said:


> Thank you yes saw heaps of animals. We also did a private tour and walked with a lion I was so scared but at the same time so blessed for this awesome experience. Wild lion the only reason he didn't eat me was because the tour guide had a bucket of raw meet that he was more interested in. You will love Africa it's magical.


Omg that's unbelievably awesome! LOVE it!


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Using an old beauty today, Speedy Mirage
> View attachment 3790981
> View attachment 3790982


Beautiful! Love the details on this speedy!


----------



## vinbenphon1

At the Lip Lab with my Aztech bb creating my own lipstick colour. Such fun...


----------



## Pursebella

Ready to leave with my Alma pm vernis in gris art dèco...


----------



## cafecreme15

fyn72 said:


> At LV PacificFair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790578



Is this the Montaigne MM?


----------



## rukia0814

my new (replacement) empreinte key pouch in marine rouge  used it immediately after getting it


----------



## chicnfab

at Lv Philippines with alma bb.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## elinda

Sandra.AT said:


> [emoji4] thank you[emoji13] where exactly have you been?


Hi! We stayed in Split, and went on trips to Solta island, Krka National park and Sibenik; and last summer we went to Dubrovnik!
Where do you go? I'm already thinking whether we should go to Croatia again next summer ) back to Dubrovnik or somewhere new?


----------



## Zucnarf

elinda said:


> Hi! We stayed in Split, and went on trips to Solta island, Krka National park and Sibenik; and last summer we went to Dubrovnik!
> Where do you go? I'm already thinking whether we should go to Croatia again next summer ) back to Dubrovnik or somewhere new?



Glad you Had great time, I live in Croatia [emoji4]


----------



## FancyPants77

Cams said:


> Thank you yes saw heaps of animals. We also did a private tour and walked with a lion I was so scared but at the same time so blessed for this awesome experience. Wild lion the only reason he didn't eat me was because the tour guide had a bucket of raw meet that he was more interested in. You will love Africa it's magical.



Wow what an amazing photo!! . I would have been so scared lol. Haha, I'm glad the tour guide had raw meat to distract him


----------



## FancyPants77

Nyc2chigal said:


> Here she is with a gold strap I found on Etsy!
> What are your thoughts?



So pretty . I love how the older models had gold hardware. I have the new Epi speedy and also adore the silver because all of my other bags are gold hardware, but I really like the look of the gold on yours as well. Beautiful!


----------



## Sandra.AT

elinda said:


> Hi! We stayed in Split, and went on trips to Solta island, Krka National park and Sibenik; and last summer we went to Dubrovnik!
> Where do you go? I'm already thinking whether we should go to Croatia again next summer ) back to Dubrovnik or somewhere new?



split and dubrovnik are really nice  .. i'm in "nin" as we have there a house.. it is near to "zadar" ..zadar is also a beautiful city with an old town centre (almost like split) .. I think "pula" looks also nice and they have a colloseum like in rome but I've never been there.. I want to visit dubrovnik next year


----------



## Sferics

peppers90 said:


> Vintage Monceau
> 
> View attachment 3390901


I love this bag 
Is it the 28 or the 26 (cm)?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dr. V said:


> It's the Richard Prince Watercolor Aquarelle Frame Speedy. Its from the 2008 collection.



thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> A couple of days in Maleny to see my daughter get married [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3785417
> View attachment 3785418
> View attachment 3785419
> 
> @weddings at Tiffanys


Congrats! All your pictures are beautiful, and the chapel is sooo beautiful!


----------



## chinchin_lim

Aqua twist@the stairs


----------



## Nyc2chigal

FancyPants77 said:


> So pretty . I love how the older models had gold hardware. I have the new Epi speedy and also adore the silver because all of my other bags are gold hardware, but I really like the look of the gold on yours as well. Beautiful!


Thank you!! Black epi looks so good in both silver and gold!! ❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

chinchin_lim said:


> Aqua twist@the stairs


Love everything ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## haruki2008

chinchin_lim said:


> Aqua twist@the stairs


This photo is a work of art.


----------



## shalomjude

chinchin_lim said:


> Aqua twist@the stairs


wow amazing ..beautiful photo


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Summer colors today [emoji4] Also, my first ever canvas cles came in yesterday. Love it!


----------



## Coffee911

Pursebella said:


> Ready to leave with my Alma pm vernis in gris art dèco...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791281



LOVE the bag and the dress!! May I ask where your dress is from? It looks very comfortable. The whole picture is perfect!


----------



## Yuki85

Happy Friday


----------



## 23adeline

Alma Malletage Studs today


----------



## fyn72

Left LV with something [emoji4]


----------



## chicnfab

fyn72 said:


> Left LV with something [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792172
> View attachment 3792173


Both are gorgeous ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Aliluvlv

chinchin_lim said:


> Aqua twist@the stairs


Phenomenal photo! [emoji7]


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Wearing orange and black today in hopes of getting fall to come quicker. LOL


----------



## Moniks

fyn72 said:


> Left LV with something [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792172
> View attachment 3792173



Just love the pink


----------



## AndreaM99

Kendogger2002 said:


> View attachment 3647976
> 
> I need to bring this boy out more.  Wish it came with a shoulder strap! The one bag I'm not afraid of spillage!
> 
> North South Tote circa mens SS15



You can buy for sure a shoulder/cross body strap. The one from pochette metis would be a very nice fit or the wider, new ones.


----------



## HampsteadLV

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3791935
> 
> 
> Summer colors today [emoji4] Also, my first ever canvas cles came in yesterday. Love it!



So pretty! What's the name of this bag? TIA


----------



## kaaaaz

My epi Mabillon went with me on a short road trip to see "Big Mama" the giant rubber duck.


----------



## Windowshoppingfairy

Teeny tiny!


----------



## MsModernShopper

fyn72 said:


> Left LV with something [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792172


Love the bag and the charm


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

HampsteadLV said:


> So pretty! What's the name of this bag? TIA



This is the Stresa [emoji4] Thank you!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love using this bag in different ways!![emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3793033
> 
> 
> Love using this bag in different ways!![emoji173]️


Cute, cute, cute


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Iamminda said:


> Cute, cute, cute



Thank you!![emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## Phiomega

At a restaurant with my Speedy B 30 in DE with my new victorine wallet...


The tassel is from Coach legacy line --- I really love it on my Speedy!


----------



## luvspurses

fyn72 said:


> Left LV with something [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792172
> View attachment 3792173


both are beautiful!! is your speedy the 25 or 30?


----------



## elinda

Sandra.AT said:


> split and dubrovnik are really nice  .. i'm in "nin" as we have there a house.. it is near to "zadar" ..zadar is also a beautiful city with an old town centre (almost like split) .. I think "pula" looks also nice and they have a colloseum like in rome but I've never been there.. I want to visit dubrovnik next year


Thank you, I'll put Zadar and Pula on my planning list 
Enjoy your holidays!


----------



## fyn72

luvspurses said:


> both are beautiful!! is your speedy the 25 or 30?


I bought the 30B as I have a de 25 and empreinte 25, I thought it would be nice to have a bigger one in DA as its such a pretty light pattern


----------



## fyn72

Phiomega said:


> At a restaurant with my Speedy B 30 in DE with my new victorine wallet...
> View attachment 3793133
> 
> The tassel is from Coach legacy line --- I really love it on my Speedy!


The tassel looks great on your speedy! Iove the Victorine too  see how the new DE pattern is lighter than the older de? I noticed that when I bought a new de speedy and put them side by side before I sold my old one and saw the difference.


----------



## miss_chiff

vinbenphon1 said:


> Looking good fyn
> 
> 
> Love this colour
> 
> 
> Looking very summery chicnfab xx
> 
> 
> OMG isn't he beautiful... thanks for sharing your amazing holiday
> 
> 
> My hubby got all nostalgic over your pic as he spent some time on this ship a few moons ago. Thanks for sharing Cocoabean. Xx


  My brother was on this ship as well (Gulf War). Think he was the last squadron on it before the Midway retired. Quite a rocky rolly (pitchwise) carrier from what I understand.


----------



## chicnfab

With camera pouch today... have a lovely weekend everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Zucnarf

My go to summer bag


----------



## luvspurses

fyn72 said:


> I bought the 30B as I have a de 25 and empreinte 25, I thought it would be nice to have a bigger one in DA as its such a pretty light pattern


i have been carrying the speedy b 30 da and love it! i think you will find it a great size. those 2 bags! just great choices  : )


----------



## Chelay@45

In Cancún Mexico having a very relaxing vacation with my Favorite mm


----------



## Phiomega

fyn72 said:


> The tassel looks great on your speedy! Iove the Victorine too  see how the new DE pattern is lighter than the older de? I noticed that when I bought a new de speedy and put them side by side before I sold my old one and saw the difference.



Thank you! 

Yes the new one is lighter Than the old one indeed. I even cleaned my old one this morning because I thought it was the effect of dust but you are right --- the new one is lighter than the old one.


----------



## Sandra.AT

tanning my speedy b25 while my dog [emoji190] protects her haha


----------



## Poochie231080

Waiting for milkshake...


----------



## LuckyBitch

Such beautiful pieces.... Wear them in good health.


----------



## fyn72

Sandra.AT said:


> tanning my speedy b25 while my dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protects her haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793601


Awww! What a cutie


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chelay@45 said:


> In Cancún Mexico having a very relaxing vacation with my Favorite mm


awesome pic w/ your favorite! enjoy your vacay


----------



## LVorDie

Sometimes I get so full of gratitude I could burst! This is one of those days. [emoji162][emoji177] Petite Malle, Lock me Twice Bracelet and Gold Nanogram Bracelet #LVorDie


----------



## FancyPants77

Chelay@45 said:


> In Cancún Mexico having a very relaxing vacation with my Favorite mm



Gorgeous view and purse!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Poochie231080 said:


> Waiting for milkshake...


I'm afraid I'm going to have to confiscate every single one of these for my own closet………


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Poochie231080 said:


> Waiting for milkshake...



Oh my goodness! I love all 3 of those beautiful pieces!


----------



## Chelay@45

FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous view and purse!


Thank you


----------



## fyn72

Out with Pallas BB my go to weekend bag[emoji177]


----------



## Iluvbags

At lunch with the hubby


----------



## Poochie231080

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm afraid I'm going to have to confiscate every single one of these for my own closet………


----------



## Poochie231080

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Oh my goodness! I love all 3 of those beautiful pieces!



Thank you


----------



## redjellybean

She wears a twilly today


----------



## Leena.212

Phiomega said:


> At a restaurant with my Speedy B 30 in DE with my new victorine wallet...
> View attachment 3793133
> 
> The tassel is from Coach legacy line --- I really love it on my Speedy!


wow.. this tassle goes so well with is Speedy. love the red contrast on DE and totally co ordinated with interior


----------



## Leena.212

Sandra.AT said:


> tanning my speedy b25 while my dog [emoji190] protects her haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793601


ha ha this is so cute


----------



## 2gr8

fyn72 said:


> Out with Pallas BB my go to weekend bag[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794032


You're charm is perfect with your bag. Lovely picture indeed.


----------



## Dr. V

Enjoying the beautiful sunny day with my favorite LVoe!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Leena.212 said:


> ha ha this is so cute



thank you[emoji16][emoji13]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Sunday![emoji546][emoji179]


----------



## Doumann

planning to buy one soon for my mother 
is it cheaper in ME than in Europe?


----------



## 23adeline

Weekend with Twist Denim


----------



## chicnfab

redjellybean said:


> She wears a twilly today


Soooo cute... ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

HeartMyMJs said:


> Happy Sunday![emoji546][emoji179]
> View attachment 3794608


You look soooo chic!!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

chicnfab said:


> You look soooo chic!!!!



Thank you!![emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

23adeline said:


> Weekend with Twist Denim
> View attachment 3795072
> View attachment 3795073


beautiful bag. i'm a fan of the denim epi too


----------



## OCMomof3

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3793211
> 
> My go to summer bag


Mine too, as well as Azur Artsy.


----------



## Liilyxx

Taking my beautiful Speedy 30 out for cocktails!


----------



## LVoe4DB

23adeline said:


> Weekend with Twist Denim
> View attachment 3795072
> View attachment 3795073


Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji175][emoji177]


----------



## LuckyBitch

Liilyxx said:


> Taking my beautiful Speedy 30 out for cocktails!
> View attachment 3795310


Hope you're having a lovely time. We're twins on this really beautiful bag.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Taking my Epi backpack out this morning!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Went to a food festival with Van Gogh


----------



## HeartMyMJs

frivofrugalista said:


> Went to a food festival with Van Gogh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795522



So pretty!!!![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Went to a food festival with Van Gogh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795522


Such a pretty piece!   A food festival is my kind of festival  -- hope you had fun.


----------



## frivofrugalista

HeartMyMJs said:


> So pretty!!!![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]





Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty piece!   A food festival is my kind of festival  -- hope you had fun.



Thank you both, lol my next addiction after bags is food!


----------



## Pickle123

Liilyxx said:


> Taking my beautiful Speedy 30 out for cocktails!
> View attachment 3795310


Cheers and welcome! A classic and classy bag.


----------



## miss_chiff

fyn72 said:


> Left LV with something [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792172
> View attachment 3792173


Hey Fyn72, if you don't mind me asking...did you keep both the Iena DA and this speedy b Da? Or, did you switch the Iena for the Speedy b?  What were your impressions/opinions of the two? Any thoughts/input would be helpful and appreciated


----------



## vinbenphon1

At the Crown Casino for dinner with my Mini Lockit Fusion.


----------



## vinbenphon1

HeartMyMJs said:


> Happy Sunday![emoji546][emoji179]
> View attachment 3794608


Cute bag, cute outfit... 



23adeline said:


> Weekend with Twist Denim
> View attachment 3795072
> View attachment 3795073


Gorgeous 



frivofrugalista said:


> Went to a food festival with Van Gogh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795522


Definitely a show stopper piece... love it


----------



## pearlsnjeans

vinbenphon1 said:


> At the Crown Casino for dinner with my Mini Lockit Fusion.
> 
> View attachment 3795762



So gorgeous!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

vinbenphon1 said:


> At the Crown Casino for dinner with my Mini Lockit Fusion.
> 
> View attachment 3795762



Gorgeous!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

vinbenphon1 said:


> Cute bag, cute outfit...



Thank you!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

vinbenphon1 said:


> At the Crown Casino for dinner with my Mini Lockit Fusion.
> 
> View attachment 3795762



Wow you look beautiful didn't even notice the bag!


----------



## vinbenphon1

frivofrugalista said:


> Wow you look beautiful didn't even notice the bag!


Hahahah... thanks FF  Just celebrated turning 44.


----------



## fyn72

miss_chiff said:


> Hey Fyn72, if you don't mind me asking...did you keep both the Iena DA and this speedy b Da? Or, did you switch the Iena for the Speedy b?  What were your impressions/opinions of the two? Any thoughts/input would be helpful and appreciated



Hi! I ended up exchanging the Iena as when I got home I kept looking at it and just felt it was too big and my hubby said it looked like a shopping bag [emoji23] I've always loved speedys but I'm not used to a big one so I hope I'm happy with the 30! The Iena is a very comfortable bag and if you like the neverfull it fits as much and has a zip top.


----------



## YClovesLV

Icecream & my cute Pochette


----------



## fyn72

vinbenphon1 said:


> At the Crown Casino for dinner with my Mini Lockit Fusion.
> 
> View attachment 3795762


Gorgeous outfit! You look Fabulous darling!


----------



## miss_chiff

fyn72 said:


> Hi! I ended up exchanging the Iena as when I got home I kept looking at it and just felt it was too big and my hubby said it looked like a shopping bag [emoji23] I've always loved speedys but I'm not used to a big one so I hope I'm happy with the 30! The Iena is a very comfortable bag and if you like the neverfull it fits as much and has a zip top.


Thank you for your response, it was helpful. I'm just trying to introduce a lighter weight shoulder option bag that's larger than my Favorite Mm. The outside pocket and zip top closure is appealing on the Iena, along with the long straps.  Thanks again


----------



## fyn72

miss_chiff said:


> Thank you for your response, it was helpful. I'm just trying to introduce a lighter weight shoulder option bag that's larger than my Favorite Mm. The outside pocket and zip top closure is appealing on the Iena, along with the long straps.  Thanks again



Then you will LOVE the Iena! My SA says I'll be back to buy one [emoji23]


----------



## vinbenphon1

fyn72 said:


> Gorgeous outfit! You look Fabulous darling!


Aww thanks fyn


----------



## luvspurses

fyn72 said:


> Out with Pallas BB my go to weekend bag[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794032


ok, this photo just got me. that bag is gorgeous! i just found a preloved pallas bb in rose ballerine and she will be mine : ) thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> I got the Croisette last month and have been wearing it so much in my outfits on
> fifteenminutestoflawless.com and almost every day in general. I love it so much!
> I don't want to give up wearing it into Fall. Do any of you have styling tips for how to transition the DA print into Fall and Winter?
> 
> View attachment 3796280


wow!! what a great pic!! i wear my DA in fall and winter....i find it goes great with grey and with burgundy also!


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> At the Crown Casino for dinner with my Mini Lockit Fusion.
> 
> View attachment 3795762


You look stunning and adore that bag


----------



## ccbaggirl89

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> I got the Croisette last month and have been wearing it so much in my outfits on
> fifteenminutestoflawless.com and almost every day in general. I love it so much!
> I don't want to give up wearing it into Fall. Do any of you have styling tips for how to transition the DA print into Fall and Winter?
> 
> View attachment 3796280


i also wear DA in the fall and winter, i pair it with anything. maybe for that specific bag change out the tassel for something less boho/summery? and wrap her handle for winter weather. beautiful pic btw


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Outdoor lunch today with my Vaneau GM:




I swear that sandwich is smaller than it is in the picture.


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> Outdoor lunch today with my Vaneau GM:
> 
> View attachment 3796417
> 
> 
> I swear that sandwich is smaller than it is in the picture.


Your Vaneau is beautiful!!   You always have such yummy food/meal -- perhaps you should also post on the I Ate This food thread too.


----------



## luv2bling

pearlsnjeans said:


> Outdoor lunch today with my Vaneau GM:
> 
> View attachment 3796417
> 
> 
> I swear that sandwich is smaller than it is in the picture.


Yummy!   (Bag and food)
The Vaneau reminds me of the Riviera.


----------



## Suns123

My passenger today [emoji23]. I just love the look of this well made leather strap ( patricia nash ) on my Pouchette Metis !!!


----------



## fyn72

luvspurses said:


> ok, this photo just got me. that bag is gorgeous! i just found a preloved pallas bb in rose ballerine and she will be mine : ) thank you for the inspiration.



Aww you're welcome!
thank you! She is a great bag!  Congrats!


----------



## vinbenphon1

shalomjude said:


> You look stunning and adore that bag


Thank you SJ, you have made my day .


----------



## vinbenphon1

pearlsnjeans said:


> Outdoor lunch today with my Vaneau GM:
> 
> View attachment 3796417
> 
> 
> I swear that sandwich is smaller than it is in the picture.


Great pic... your bag and lunch look yummilicious...


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Iamminda said:


> Your Vaneau is beautiful!!   You always have such yummy food/meal -- perhaps you should also post on the I Ate This food thread too.



Thank you!  I got to carry my Vaneau to lunch today.  They were having a special at the museum cafe; their food is delicious and very photogenic!  I mostly eat boring kale salads that I prepare at home   I should photograph that with my LV next time~



luv2bling said:


> Yummy!   (Bag and food)
> The Vaneau reminds me of the Riviera.



Thank you for your lovely comments!  The Vaneau looks like the love child of the Rivera and the Soufflot.  



vinbenphon1 said:


> Great pic... your bag and lunch look yummilicious...



Thank you!


----------



## haruki2008

luvspurses said:


> ok, this photo just got me. that bag is gorgeous! i just found a preloved pallas bb in rose ballerine and she will be mine : ) thank you for the inspiration.


Post in action when you get her. I love it in rose too.


----------



## kandicenicole

Riding around LA


----------



## More bags

23adeline said:


> Weekend with Twist Denim
> View attachment 3795072
> View attachment 3795073


Great looking bag!


----------



## fyn72

Beautiful and warm day to be by the water in Redcliffe today for the public Brisbane show holiday


----------



## kkfiregirl

fyn72 said:


> Beautiful and warm day to be by the water in Redcliffe today for the public Brisbane show holiday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796717
> View attachment 3796718



You look beautiful and radiant - as always!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Miss Eva helping me enjoy an espresso in Paris.


----------



## Aliluvlv

pearlsnjeans said:


> Outdoor lunch today with my Vaneau GM:
> 
> View attachment 3796417
> 
> 
> I swear that sandwich is smaller than it is in the picture.


I always wish I was having lunch with you when I see the great photos! Cheers!


----------



## Aliluvlv

kkfiregirl said:


> View attachment 3796736
> 
> 
> Miss Eva helping me enjoy an espresso in Paris.


Awesome! What could be better!?


----------



## vinbenphon1

fyn72 said:


> Beautiful and warm day to be by the water in Redcliffe today for the public Brisbane show holiday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796717
> View attachment 3796718


Looking very bright and happy today fyn... can you send some of that sunshine over to Perth lol.


----------



## RayKay

frivofrugalista said:


> Went to a food festival with Van Gogh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795522



This is so beautiful. 

I know the Koons collection gets a lot of uh, dislike, on You Tube especially but I think it is amazing. The detail is just astounding, and I appreciate it even more reading about the work involved to get accurate details (i.e. getting blessing and files from the museums that hold these pieces in their collections, even though there was no requirement to do so as they are public domain). I have a soft spot for Van Gogh (and your bag is again, gorgeous!), but I particularly like the Rubens pieces in this collection. 

I am really excited to see what the next installment of this collaboration is!


----------



## RayKay

fyn72 said:


> Hi! I ended up exchanging the Iena as when I got home I kept looking at it and just felt it was too big and my hubby said it looked like a shopping bag [emoji23] I've always loved speedys but I'm not used to a big one so I hope I'm happy with the 30! The Iena is a very comfortable bag and if you like the neverfull it fits as much and has a zip top.



I love my Speedy B 30, hope you love yours too!



miss_chiff said:


> Thank you for your response, it was helpful. I'm just trying to introduce a lighter weight shoulder option bag that's larger than my Favorite Mm. The outside pocket and zip top closure is appealing on the Iena, along with the long straps.  Thanks again



I have the Iena MM, though my sister is actually buying from me as she likes it so much - more than I do - and I want to keep both PMs I recently purchased. I also actually don't find the Iena MM fits anymore than my Speedy B 30 because of the tapered shape at top (but the bigger zipper is nice!) so it felt a bit redundant to that one which I often shoulder carry.

I do think dimensions to NF MM are similar (if you are familar with that bag) but the taper/zip on Iena MM also means you cannot load it as much as the Neverfull MM "near the top". Which is not necessarily a bad thing - it all depends what you are looking for. If you are looking for a large shoulder bag, rather than a stuff it as much as you can tote, the Iena MM is soft, comfortable, the straps long. Plus it zips and has that outside pocket!


----------



## cafecreme15

kkfiregirl said:


> View attachment 3796736
> 
> 
> Miss Eva helping me enjoy an espresso in Paris.



Love the little Eva!! Can we get some more action pics in Paris? I've been having quite the urge to go back there and just lounge in cafes all day [emoji7] *sigh*


----------



## Iamminda

kkfiregirl said:


> View attachment 3796736
> 
> 
> Miss Eva helping me enjoy an espresso in Paris.


Have a wonderful time in Paris!!!


----------



## fyn72

vinbenphon1 said:


> Looking very bright and happy today fyn... can you send some of that sunshine over to Perth lol.


Thank you! It was quite warm! 31 degrees and t's supposed to be winter. I've heard there's been a lot of rain over there! We are very dry in Queensland, send some our way


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Taking something colorful out this morning while I do some major shopping!  My MC Black Boulogne!


----------



## ivyvid

Resting after shopping while kids play....


----------



## luvspurses

ivyvid said:


> Resting after shopping while kids play....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3797269


love the original montsouris


----------



## katetea

Quick outfit shot with my Palm Springs Mini before heading out the door this morning!


----------



## kkfiregirl

cafecreme15 said:


> Love the little Eva!! Can we get some more action pics in Paris? I've been having quite the urge to go back there and just lounge in cafes all day [emoji7] *sigh*



Thanks - I love the Eva too - it's perfect for walking around in paris. I will definitely take more actions shots 



Iamminda said:


> Have a wonderful time in Paris!!!



Thank you! I'll try to - we have our 20-month-old with us, so we'll see how that goes


----------



## Hollie91999

Oldie but still fabulous☺


----------



## ivyvid

And then it started raining[emoji33][emoji13]


----------



## sonaturallyme

Took my daughter to get her nails done for back to school. This is the outcome when a 9yr old picks your polish. Fortunately my work environment isn't very conservative  I get to have fun with my nails!


----------



## luvspurses

sonaturallyme said:


> Took my daughter to get her nails done for back to school. This is the outcome when a 9yr old picks your polish. Fortunately my work environment isn't very conservative  I get to have fun with my nails!
> 
> View attachment 3797508


love this! bravo to you for letting her pick the color. so much more fun that you did it together : )


----------



## kkfiregirl

sonaturallyme said:


> Took my daughter to get her nails done for back to school. This is the outcome when a 9yr old picks your polish. Fortunately my work environment isn't very conservative  I get to have fun with my nails!
> 
> View attachment 3797508



I think it looks fun! She made a great choice - I wish you both a smooth 'back to school' day. My son is far from that age, but I remember the first day of school was a really big deal when I was your daughter's age.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Cams said:


> Thank you yes saw heaps of animals. We also did a private tour and walked with a lion I was so scared but at the same time so blessed for this awesome experience. Wild lion the only reason he didn't eat me was because the tour guide had a bucket of raw meet that he was more interested in. You will love Africa it's magical.



You look so wonderful and happy! What an awesome experience with that big kitty! [emoji197][emoji4]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Chelay@45 said:


> In Cancún Mexico having a very relaxing vacation with my Favorite mm



What a wonderful view! It's so relaxing indeed! [emoji7]


----------



## Fendilove

Can't help but stare at her!


----------



## snibor

First time I'm taking her out


----------



## RayKay

snibor said:


> First time I'm taking her out
> View attachment 3797869



Such a classy looking bag!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sarah at l'engle.


----------



## uhpharm01

snibor said:


> First time I'm taking her out
> View attachment 3797869


Cute.


----------



## uhpharm01

kkfiregirl said:


> View attachment 3797942
> 
> 
> Sarah at l'engle.


Very nice. EPI leather.


----------



## kkfiregirl

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice. EPI leather.



I [emoji173]️ epi leather too! [emoji4]


----------



## Cocoabean

My PM made a new friend. I volunteer with a Pit Bull rescue group. Friends and I busted two out of boarding for a fun day excursion. Boomer drooled over my PM!


----------



## designer1

rendodan110 said:


> Me and my new Speedy B enjoying Venice Beach ❤️ She has her own shawl to keep her safe and clean


do you have any modeliing shots of this bag?? Trying to decide between the 30 and 35 size. thanks


----------



## luvspurses

Cocoabean said:


> My PM made a new friend. I volunteer with a Pit Bull rescue group. Friends and I busted two out of boarding for a fun day excursion. Boomer drooled over my PM!
> 
> View attachment 3797988


we always knew pm was droolworthy


----------



## cafecreme15

My mono neverfull MM in action with my outfit on my way out the door to do a bunch of errands. Worn with a very old banana republic skirt, a majestic filatures tshirt (the best!!) and Louboutin gold flats.


Riding shotgun with the top down today [emoji41]


----------



## kristine Basco

Very handy for trips


----------



## Chelay@45

LVintage_LVoe said:


> What a wonderful view! It's so relaxing indeed! [emoji7]


Thank you


----------



## Bags_4_life

lVliving said:


> Out for a bit.. Favorite MM with Monogram Crossbody Strap
> View attachment 3607363
> 
> 
> 1. Louis Vuitton Key Pouch
> 2. Felicie Card Insert/Pouch
> 3. Back from Repair 6 Ring Key Holder in Monogram/Fuschia
> 4. Dior Lip Maximizer in 001
> 5. YSL lipstick [emoji168] (it was part of a Black Opium perfume set)
> 6. Apple AirPods
> 7. My New Tropical Epi Leather Victorine Wallet
> 
> View attachment 3607374
> 
> 
> Closes quite nicely



Apologies that this is such a late reply. What have you used to cover your favorite plate?
I just got a favorite this week and have used a bit of sticky tape - will this cause problems later? Should I only use contact paper/cell phone screen protectors. Does anyone know if sticky tape/cellotape is a bad move?


----------



## cafecreme15

kristine Basco said:


> View attachment 3798242
> 
> Very handy for trips



My neverfull is my airplane bag as well! I can squish it and kick it under the seat without having to worry about anything!


----------



## vinbenphon1

snibor said:


> First time I'm taking her out
> View attachment 3797869


So cute 



Cocoabean said:


> My PM made a new friend. I volunteer with a Pit Bull rescue group. Friends and I busted two out of boarding for a fun day excursion. Boomer drooled over my PM!
> 
> View attachment 3797988


Boomer needs a twilly too...


----------



## cwool

a little epi at the high school soccer game


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

Cocoabean said:


> My PM made a new friend. I volunteer with a Pit Bull rescue group. Friends and I busted two out of boarding for a fun day excursion. Boomer drooled over my PM!
> 
> View attachment 3797988


Love this pic! So cute!


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

kristine Basco said:


> View attachment 3798242
> 
> Very handy for trips


Indeed, such a functional classic forever!


----------



## TiffanyBlue23

Sandra.AT said:


> tanning my speedy b25 while my dog [emoji190] protects her haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793601


Omg I'm not the only one! I often wonder what the neighbors think!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

TiffanyBlue23 said:


> Omg I'm not the only one! I often wonder what the neighbors think!!


haha yeah it looks funnny and maybe they think I´m crazy haha but I don´t care ..I´m just tryining to hide her a bit so that they don´t see it immediatley  I don´t have any neibours but there are just many people passing our garden on ther way to the beach and they could see it haha


----------



## Jeluhewi

Waiting for lunch at the  Seaside


----------



## c.lv__cats

Keeping me company in the waiting room, and later as my overnight bag.


----------



## bagzaddict

cwool said:


> View attachment 3798364
> 
> 
> a little epi at the high school soccer game



Gorgeous!  Is this the pochette?


----------



## kkfiregirl

TiffanyBlue23 said:


> Omg I'm not the only one! I often wonder what the neighbors think!!



I've done it too [emoji14] they probably think you left your bag out and you're coming back for it. Most people wouldn't give it a second thought.


----------



## kkfiregirl

cwool said:


> View attachment 3798364
> 
> 
> a little epi at the high school soccer game



Beautiful! I love it!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Neverfull GM getting a ride at a local playground in Paris


----------



## kkfiregirl

Neverfull GM getting a ride at a local playground in Paris 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3798700


----------



## RayKay

My new NF MM on her very first day to work, accompanying a cute little KS Maise; NF MM will get to take it easy hiding away from the heat in my air conditioned office while my KS has to tag along with me for a goodbye lunch for a coworker, blood tests, and after work Happy Hour today! I didn't want to overwhelm NF MM on her very first day


----------



## Bumbles

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!  It's an obsession.


Hey leechiyong, have you posted somewhere or have pics of your mini bag collection you could share with us? I would love to see it!!! Maybe I missed the photo you posted up??


----------



## leechiyong

Bumbles said:


> Hey leechiyong, have you posted somewhere or have pics of your mini bag collection you could share with us? I would love to see it!!! Maybe I missed the photo you posted up??


Here's my collection thread, but I've been bad about updating it as of late:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/a-collection-of-minis.912685/


----------



## kkfiregirl

Was looking for a place to get a manicure & ended up in a weird part of town.


----------



## cafecreme15

kkfiregirl said:


> View attachment 3798857
> 
> 
> Was looking for a place to get a manicure & ended up in a weird part of town.



Where did you end up? I once ended up getting a fish pedicure at this random little place near the Panthéon lol


----------



## kkfiregirl

cafecreme15 said:


> Where did you end up? I once ended up getting a fish pedicure at this random little place near the Panthéon lol



On a weird street with prostitutes, peep shows and sex shops.


----------



## cafecreme15

kkfiregirl said:


> On a weird street with prostitutes, peep shows and sex shops.



Yikes! Hope the manicure was decent at least.


----------



## SapphireGem

RayKay said:


> My new NF MM on her very first day to work, accompanying a cute little KS Maise; NF MM will get to take it easy hiding away from the heat in my air conditioned office while my KS has to tag along with me for a goodbye lunch for a coworker, blood tests, and after work Happy Hour today! I didn't want to overwhelm NF MM on her very first day



Cute post!  I hope you brought a nice pillow for her to relax on and possibly a blanket in case the A/C is too cold for her.


----------



## RayKay

SapphireGem said:


> Cute post!  I hope you brought a nice pillow for her to relax on and possibly a blanket in case the A/C is too cold for her.



She gets her very own chair at work, and I showed her where I stash my own blanket as I also get too cold sometimes


----------



## Mertsa

Sitting down for a moment with the Saumur after walking for 5 hours at the biggest hip hop event in the Nordic countries, Blockfest.


----------



## kkfiregirl

cafecreme15 said:


> Yikes! Hope the manicure was decent at least.



Yeah! They did a great job - better than NYC [emoji6]


----------



## luvspurses

Sandra.AT said:


> tanning my speedy b25 while my dog [emoji190] protects her haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793601


this is priceless! love it : )


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I have a really early appointment this morning! So taking my EM Speedy 25 along to the hairdressers with me this morning!


----------



## sonaturallyme

luvspurses said:


> love this! bravo to you for letting her pick the color. so much more fun that you did it together : )





kkfiregirl said:


> I think it looks fun! She made a great choice - I wish you both a smooth 'back to school' day. My son is far from that age, but I remember the first day of school was a really big deal when I was your daughter's age.



Thank you! It's so much more fun when I let her pick my colors and do something adventurous. The first day of school went well too! So glad to get back into the swing of things


----------



## Bumbles

leechiyong said:


> Here's my collection thread, but I've been bad about updating it as of late:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/a-collection-of-minis.912685/


Your mini collection is amazing! Wow! Now I can see how the mini apollo fits in, and by far that's may favourite!  Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Bumbles

c.lv__cats said:


> View attachment 3798672
> 
> 
> Keeping me company in the waiting room, and later as my overnight bag.


I love that fends bag Charm! Too cute!


----------



## FancyPants77

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I have a really early appointment this morning! So taking my EM Speedy 25 along to the hairdressers with me this morning!
> 
> View attachment 3799109



Gorgeous!!! I have the old model in Infini also. I looove how it looks black in some lighting but has that gorgeous navy undertone. One of the best bags LV ever released


----------



## luv2bling

kkfiregirl said:


> On a weird street with prostitutes, peep shows and sex shops.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Cocoabean said:


> My PM made a new friend. I volunteer with a Pit Bull rescue group. Friends and I busted two out of boarding for a fun day excursion. Boomer drooled over my PM!
> 
> View attachment 3797988


Omg I love this so much!


----------



## lovevintageLVs

hey ! i am new to this page but crazy about LVs !  been collecting them for about a year now and cant stop myself !


----------



## FancyPants77

lovevintageLVs said:


> hey ! i am new to this page but crazy about LVs !  been collecting them for about a year now and cant stop myself !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799354



We can all relate haha . LV canvas is amazing. It makes me sad to see so many people getting a bit upset about discontinuation of canvas rumors. LV won't discontinue their power seller.  Love your bags- absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lovevintageLVs

FancyPants77 said:


> We can all relate haha . LV canvas is amazing. It makes me sad to see so many people getting a bit upset about discontinuation of canvas rumors. LV won't discontinue their power seller.  Love your bags- absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lovevintageLVs

thanks so much those are the first two we got here !!


----------



## lovevintageLVs

here are a few more of our LV family ,  i have been painting a little ))


----------



## pursefan06

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I have a really early appointment this morning! So taking my EM Speedy 25 along to the hairdressers with me this morning!
> 
> View attachment 3799109


Love your Cube!!


----------



## cwool

bagzaddict said:


> Gorgeous!  Is this the pochette?



Thanks, yes Pochette Accessoires NM noir


----------



## Sandra.AT

using again my montaigne mm noir.. It is my favourite black leather handbag from LV but I'm more attracted to canvas so sometimes I have to force myself to use this handbag more often haha ..


----------



## kkfiregirl

The playground at the Luxembourg gardens is the largest I've ever seen. My neverfull fits in perfectly.


----------



## Iamminda

kkfiregirl said:


> The playground at the Luxembourg gardens is the largest I've ever seen. My neverfull fits in perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799756


Wow, that is one huge slide!!   Hope you are enjoying your time there -- we are enjoying your action pics .


----------



## kkfiregirl

Iamminda said:


> Wow, that is one huge slide!!   Hope you are enjoying your time there -- we are enjoying your action pics .



Yes, I wish I could've gotten a better picture of the playground, but I didn't want to leave my bag unattended for too long.


----------



## lVliving

Bags_4_life said:


> Apologies that this is such a late reply. What have you used to cover your favorite plate?
> I just got a favorite this week and have used a bit of sticky tape - will this cause problems later? Should I only use contact paper/cell phone screen protectors. Does anyone know if sticky tape/cellotape is a bad move?



Hi! Just saw this post, I apologize. I just kept the protector on that comes when you purchase the purse from store. I've noticed though some use clear cell phone protector cases - they cut out a small section and and adhere to plate. It is truly preference really. I believe Louis Vuitton may replace the plate for free as well if it gets scratched up. I hope this helped a bit


----------



## snibor

Not sure exact age but it's definitely over 10 years old. I use a lot!


----------



## miss_chiff

kkfiregirl said:


> The playground at the Luxembourg gardens is the largest I've ever seen. My neverfull fits in perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799756


Hey kkfiregirl! I'm having fun following you along on your traveling 'parkcapades'! Nice for your child to have the (probably) much needed break at a park (and a break for you too) while traveling. I'm sure he/she will sleep well afterwards. Safe travels!


----------



## haruki2008

Good morning from Chiangmai, Thailand. Having breakfast after landing.


----------



## Tuned83

First 'in action' on LV thread. This little thing may be the gateway piece for more LV.


----------



## lovevintageLVs

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3800515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First 'in action' on LV thread. This little thing may be the gateway piece for more LV.


Yes indeed and love that Chanel too !!!


----------



## lovevintageLVs

a couple more of our "girls"


----------



## RayKay

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3800515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First 'in action' on LV thread. This little thing may be the gateway piece for more LV.



Oh, yes it is.


----------



## italianlolita

My vintage keepall 45 and black multicolore lodge PM ready for travels tomorrow


----------



## onlyk

italianlolita said:


> View attachment 3800696
> 
> 
> My vintage keepall 45 and black multicolore lodge PM ready for travels tomorrow


the multicolore lodge PM is so pretty and I can see it is very practical to wear too!


----------



## amstevens714

Poochie231080 said:


> Waiting for milkshake...



This bag is amazing!!


----------



## Dr. V

Mini pochette as a small crossbody bag!


----------



## rachsneeringer

charlie_c said:


> Cute little nano!
> 
> View attachment 3386272


SO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## rachsneeringer

lvlouis said:


> View attachment 3386926
> 
> 
> 2nd day using her. In love with this wallet!!


LOVE!!!!


----------



## rachsneeringer

Designervintage said:


> Ready for take-off, took my pochette with me from Amsterdam to Stockholm [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3388970


I love my pochette!


----------



## rachsneeringer

Loving my new LV Saint Cloud!!


----------



## Born4thjuly

Happy Trip


----------



## rachsneeringer

In Love with my new 2017 Saint Cloud


----------



## itsmree

ivyvid said:


> And then it started raining[emoji33][emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3797501
> View attachment 3797502


lol - i do the same thing. i once put my speedy under my sweatshirt LOL


----------



## itsmree

rachsneeringer said:


> In Love with my new 2017 Saint Cloud


gorgeous!!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3800515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First 'in action' on LV thread. This little thing may be the gateway piece for more LV.


I love your boy bag!!! Gorgeous  and do I spy a JL cushion? I have the same in a different colour!


----------



## Tuned83

Bags_4_life said:


> I love your boy bag!!! Gorgeous  and do I spy a JL cushion? I have the same in a different colour!


Thanks!! Yup it's a John Lewis cushion hehe Xx


----------



## Aoifs

rachsneeringer said:


> View attachment 3800903
> 
> 
> In Love with my new 2017 Saint Cloud



This is fab! It wasn't on my radar before. It looks so sunny where you are. I'm using my DE speedy today because of all the rain showers [emoji849]


----------



## YClovesLV

Sunny Weather and my Summerspeeeeedy


----------



## kkfiregirl

rachsneeringer said:


> View attachment 3800903
> 
> 
> In Love with my new 2017 Saint Cloud



You look beautiful!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Neverfull GM at cafe de l'esplanade


----------



## cafecreme15

Sort of the opposite of an in action pic because my cat is just lying there, but I suppose she is actively guarding speedy 25 and neverfull mm... plus it's too cute not to share!


----------



## rachsneeringer

kkfiregirl said:


> You look beautiful!


thank you!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Sitting cutely at work.


----------



## luvspurses

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3801803
> 
> 
> Sitting cutely at work.


love love love your speedy and your hawaii luggage tag. perfection!


----------



## Pmrbfay

LV Cabas Mezzo. Marysville, KS, home of the black squirrel. Just got done having a delicious steak and margarita after an awesome view of totality during the total solar eclipse. Sequence leading up to totality using a solar safe telescope included below.


----------



## sonaturallyme

Pmrbfay said:


> LV Cabas Mezzo. Marysville, KS, home of the black squirrel. Just got done having a delicious steak and margarita after an awesome view of totality during the total solar eclipse. Sequence leading up to totality using a solar safe telescope included below.
> View attachment 3801894
> 
> View attachment 3801895


I'm jealous. I'm in the Charleston, SC area and we were expecting totality but all we got to see was a thunderstorm


----------



## Cocoabean

kkfiregirl said:


> View attachment 3801560
> 
> 
> Neverfull GM at cafe de l'esplanade




Oh man! I need one of those for my Neverfull! It gets so heavy sometimes!


----------



## RayKay

Making a library run before we get dinged late fees (=less money for LV!)


----------



## haruki2008

At a Chiangmai spa, relaxing after my Thai aromatherapy massage.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Cocoabean said:


> Oh man! I need one of those for my Neverfull! It gets so heavy sometimes!



Haha! You can borrow mine on the weekends [emoji23]


----------



## Sandra.AT

haruki2008 said:


> View attachment 3802180
> 
> At a Chiangmai spa, relaxing after my Thai aromatherapy massage.


How old is your speedy? now that your speedy has a more darker patina, do you use it when it´s raining? Can the rain still stain the vachetta?


----------



## haruki2008

Sandra.AT said:


> How old is your speedy? now that your speedy has a more darker patina, do you use it when it´s raining? Can the rain still stain the vachetta?


10 years old. When it rains I still use a plastic bag [emoji23]


----------



## musiclover

cafecreme15 said:


> Sort of the opposite of an in action pic because my cat is just lying there, but I suppose she is actively guarding speedy 25 and neverfull mm... plus it's too cute not to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3801678


 Beautiful bags and what a gorgeous kitty!  Her white paws are so pretty and I love her colouring on her head and all down her back. She looks very soft and cuddly!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Fendilove said:


> Can't help but stare at her!
> View attachment 3797796



She's stare-worthy [emoji7]


----------



## cafecreme15

musiclover said:


> Beautiful bags and what a gorgeous kitty!  Her white paws are so pretty and I love her colouring on her head and all down her back. She looks very soft and cuddly!


Thank you so much! She is the sweetest, most beautiful little girl! Which is why I can't get mad when she comes to sleep on my pillow with me in the middle of the night hehe.


----------



## bakeacookie

luvspurses said:


> love love love your speedy and your hawaii luggage tag. perfection!


Thank you!


----------



## reason24

Sunset


----------



## Cocoabean

It's dark, but at one of our favorite Irish Pubs.  Speedy B35 DE.


----------



## AndreaM99

Cocoabean said:


> It's dark, but at one of our favorite Irish Pubs.  Speedy B35 DE.
> View attachment 3802763


What a photo, I love it!


----------



## Cocoabean

AndreaM99 said:


> What a photo, I love it!



Thank you! DH tried to sit in the seat next to her...I had to stop him and tell him that my bag gets her own seat, move over! Silly, silly man!


----------



## AndreaM99

Cocoabean said:


> Thank you! DH tried to sit in the seat next to her...I had to stop him and tell him that my bag gets her own seat, move over! Silly, silly man!



Haha!


----------



## bebefuzz

I'm a sucker for vintage Louis Vuitton. I love the look of them, and the prices are


----------



## Rosie Posie

This is not much of an action shot as much as it's "time to get over jet lag" shot. I worked this little NF so hard on my trip back home to New Zealand and it was such a great and handy bag! I shoved these SLGs inside and I also have another small bag inside it too. It was my grab bag whenever I was dashing about (helping my baby brother and my new sis in law with last minute wedding plans). I'd definitely recommend this bag to anyone needing a stylish, roomy yet elegantly small bag! 
(The twilly was purchased at a local NZ boutique).


----------



## OCMomof3

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3800515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First 'in action' on LV thread. This little thing may be the gateway piece for more LV.


That BOY though!!!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

haruki2008 said:


> 10 years old. When it rains I still use a plastic bag [emoji23]


too bad =( I thought I could use it then when it´s raining as soon as it has a more darker patina


----------



## Tuned83

OCMomof3 said:


> That BOY though!!!!


Ahh thank you...it's been the only bag I have carried for the last 4 months. The black HW works with everything jewellery and accessories wise.


----------



## NeLVoe

Me and my unicorn yesterday


----------



## Yuki85

Haven't used it for long time - what a classic [emoji111]️[emoji111]️


----------



## cafecreme15

My speedy 25 with me at the eye doctor to get my glasses adjusted


----------



## Sandra.AT

going out with my alma bb DE


----------



## mrsMP

reason24 said:


> Sunset



What style is this bag?


----------



## jszkat

Sandra.AT said:


> going out with my alma bb DE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803633



Sandra, we got stuck in a huge storm this summer. As much as I tried to protect my Neverfull's vachetta, it got wet. To my suprise, the waterspots disappeared. My bag is appr. 1 year old, I do wipe over the vachetta occasionally with white damp clothes.


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> going out with my alma bb DE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803633



Sooo cute [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sandra.AT

jszkat said:


> Sandra, we got stuck in a huge storm this summer. As much as I tried to protect my Neverfull's vachetta, it got wet. To my suprise, the waterspots disappeared. My bag is appr. 1 year old, I do wipe over the vachetta occasionally with white damp clothes.



oh wow then I hope  it works also on my one year old mono bags.. they have already a nice patina so I hope this "protects" it a bit thanks for sharing your story


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yuki85 said:


> Sooo cute [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



thank you I love this little bag and  need to get another one in vernis but in a brighter colour to replace my amarante one which I sold


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Heading out the door soon to go shopping & I am taking my MC Lodge along for the ride!


----------



## haruki2008

Sandra.AT said:


> going out with my alma bb DE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803633


Love your outfit & bag!


----------



## kristine Basco

Great for short walks to the park


----------



## Chelay@45

A quiet afternoon with my speedy 20


----------



## pursefan06

My Mono Speedy 35 at work, with Starbucks!


----------



## Sandra.AT

haruki2008 said:


> Love your outfit & bag!


Thank you so much


----------



## haruki2008

I promise this is my last post of Chiang Mai with my Speedy. I know it's getting boring [emoji23]  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Temika14

Took my felicie to do some grocery shopping haha, any excuse to wear LV!


----------



## NeLVoe

Some time ago but I had to post it because I love my MC Pochette!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

haruki2008 said:


> I promise this is my last post of Chiang Mai with my Speedy. I know it's getting boring [emoji23]  Have a great day everyone!
> View attachment 3804402


no....dont stop!! never boring to see fabby places i have never been or fabulous bags


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

NeLVoe said:


> Some time ago but I had to post it because I love my MC Pochette!
> View attachment 3804489


love it!!  still kick my own butt that i never got this when it came out


----------



## shaezie

One of my LV collections is this really cute batignolles bag. Brought her to a superfast car experience for my boyfriend and also loving the cars especially the metallic blue lambo at the back scene.  ^-^


----------



## shaezie

sbuxaddict said:


> Perfect combo for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> That backpack looks great on you! I especially like your hat




Thank you. I just bought it in one of the shops in Notting Hill. They have really cute stuff in there. ^-^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I have a really early appointment this morning. I am taking my LE Denim speedy with me this morning BACK to the hair dresser from hell, to fix my hair!   Is it really that hard to READ what is on the card file for my hair?!?!?! There is nothing worse then having 4 different colors in your hair & NOT in a good way!


----------



## Tuned83

My only LV but I love it. Fits nicely into any bag! May just have to plan another purchase


----------



## Rosie Posie

My trusty vintage bucket as my Costco companion


----------



## pearlsnjeans

At the museum today with my Vaneau viewing one of the exhibits called _The Modernists_, a super-8 home movie documenting a couple's visit to Paris around the 1960s.


And had lunch at the museum cafe:


I didn't realize that my Jeff Koons x LV Bunny bag charm slipped inside the front pocket, thus it's hidden in this photo with the salad.


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> At the museum today with my Vaneau viewing one of the exhibits called _The Modernists_, a super-8 home movie documenting a couple's visit to Paris around the 1960s.
> View attachment 3805014
> 
> And had lunch at the museum cafe:
> View attachment 3805027
> 
> I didn't realize that my Jeff Koons x LV Bunny bag charm slipped inside the front pocket, thus it's hidden in this photo with the salad.


What a fun day at the museum!!  Another delicious looking meal!


----------



## cafecreme15

pearlsnjeans said:


> At the museum today with my Vaneau viewing one of the exhibits called _The Modernists_, a super-8 home movie documenting a couple's visit to Paris around the 1960s.
> View attachment 3805014
> 
> And had lunch at the museum cafe:
> View attachment 3805027
> 
> I didn't realize that my Jeff Koons x LV Bunny bag charm slipped inside the front pocket, thus it's hidden in this photo with the salad.



So cool! What museum is this?


----------



## fyn72

At the hair salon with my Montaigne [emoji177]


----------



## vinbenphon1

bebefuzz said:


> I'm a sucker for vintage Louis Vuitton. I love the look of them, and the prices are
> 
> View attachment 3802936


Lovely photo


----------



## vinbenphon1

haruki2008 said:


> I promise this is my last post of Chiang Mai with my Speedy. I know it's getting boring [emoji23]  Have a great day everyone!
> View attachment 3804402


Love holiday snaps... never boring lol.


----------



## kaaaaz

Feeling playful today, day out with Mabillon and Bunny.  Enjoying the last few days of summer with my pop of Mandarin [emoji1] [emoji111] [emoji111] [emoji295] [emoji295]


----------



## kaaaaz

kaaaaz said:


> Feeling playful today, day out with Mabillon and Bunny.  Enjoying the last few days of summer with my pop of Mandarin [emoji1] [emoji111] [emoji111] [emoji295] [emoji295]


Forgot to attach photo!!   Oops, haha, it won't let me edit it....weird.  keeps saying "need valid forum id"


----------



## chicnfab

With camera pouch today.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## kkfiregirl

Eva enjoying lake Annecy


----------



## chicnfab

kkfiregirl said:


> Eva enjoying lake Annecy
> 
> View attachment 3805497


The flowers and the bag ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Iamminda

chicnfab said:


> With camera pouch today.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


You always look so cute (so chic and so fab ).  I especially like your dress (or top and skirt) today!   And of course, your gorgeous camera bag.


----------



## kkfiregirl

chicnfab said:


> The flowers and the bag [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you! The lake is gorgeous during the day!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Iamminda said:


> What a fun day at the museum!!  Another delicious looking meal!


I enjoy 'escaping' to this hidden gem to have my lunch and dose of art during my work week. 



cafecreme15 said:


> So cool! What museum is this?


It's called Frye Art Museum.


----------



## chicnfab

kkfiregirl said:


> Thank you! The lake is gorgeous during the day!


Looks like it is.. enjoy my dear ❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Iamminda said:


> You always look so cute (so chic and so fab ).  I especially like your dress (or top and skirt) today!   And of course, your gorgeous camera bag.


Thanks my dear.. top and skirt.. I thought it's cute to put them together ❤️❤️❤️... thanks for your kindness


----------



## Pmrbfay

Favorite PM riding shot gun on an ice cream run.


----------



## cwool

Miss Metis about to watch the high soccer [emoji460]️ soccer game


----------



## Aliluvlv

Hanging out with my siblings at the Jersey shore for a much needed long weekend [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Hanging out with my siblings at the Jersey shore for a much needed long weekend [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806066


Beautiful pieces A!  Enjoy your special weekend with your siblings!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful pieces A!  Enjoy your special weekend with your siblings!!


Thanks so much L! Hope you have a great weekend. [emoji1]


----------



## TiffanyBlue23

reason24 said:


> Sunset


What bag is this? (Thanks!)


----------



## stacygimini

AndreaM99 said:


> View attachment 3781564
> View attachment 3781563
> 
> 
> Summer lady, haha!



It's such a simple bag but looks soooo nice on you !


----------



## QNX1992

On Alaska Cruise ship last week. [emoji173]️


----------



## DoctorVuitton

New to me, Vintage Keepall 45 (Speedy Style) with its original lock and key!


----------



## MKB0925

cwool said:


> View attachment 3806034
> 
> Miss Metis about to watch the high soccer [emoji460]️ soccer game



Great bag! Love the strap too!

We are back into soccer season too..[emoji4]


----------



## LuxMommy

Fall is making its way to us and I am transitioning into my fall bags [emoji177][emoji262][emoji260]


----------



## uhpharm01

kaaaaz said:


> Forgot to attach photo!!   Oops, haha, it won't let me edit it....weird.  keeps saying "need valid forum id"
> 
> View attachment 3805435


A classic.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3799493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using again my montaigne mm noir.. It is my favourite black leather handbag from LV but I'm more attracted to canvas so sometimes I have to force myself to use this handbag more often haha ..


 Nice deep embrossing on it too.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## Cocoabean

At the airport waiting to board. NF MM and Speedy B35!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

LuxMommy said:


> Fall is making its way to us and I am transitioning into my fall bags [emoji177][emoji262][emoji260]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806239



Stunning bag! I love pink ✨


----------



## Phiomega

Interesting how LV DE patterns can complement bright jewel colors... first time with Neverfull again after a long time...


----------



## LVorDie

Stepping outside my comfort zone and attempting to "street style" my Petite Malle [emoji23] I'm not a super casual dresser, but I think I did ok!  (My selfie taking game needs help, I know) #over40 #workingonit [emoji177][emoji162] #LVorDie


----------



## LuxMommy

pearlsnjeans said:


> Stunning bag! I love pink [emoji92]



Thank you! Me too [emoji4].


----------



## Sandra.AT

LVorDie said:


> Stepping outside my comfort zone and attempting to "street style" my Petite Malle [emoji23] I'm not a super casual dresser, but I think I did ok!  (My selfie taking game needs help, I know) #over40 #workingonit [emoji177][emoji162] #LVorDie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806788



I love [emoji173]️ your hair you look so great with your bag and your outfit


----------



## fyn72

Out with Neonoe [emoji177]


----------



## vinbenphon1

LuxMommy said:


> Fall is making its way to us and I am transitioning into my fall bags [emoji177][emoji262][emoji260]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806239


Such a pretty colour.. 



LVorDie said:


> Stepping outside my comfort zone and attempting to "street style" my Petite Malle [emoji23] I'm not a super casual dresser, but I think I did ok!  (My selfie taking game needs help, I know) #over40 #workingonit [emoji177][emoji162] #LVorDie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806788


Great pic LVorDie


----------



## Mertsa

The clés got in on the action as we went mushroom picking today.


----------



## uhpharm01

NeLVoe said:


> Some time ago but I had to post it because I love my MC Pochette!
> View attachment 3804489


Cute shoes.


----------



## LVorDie

Mertsa said:


> The clés got in on the action as we went mushroom picking today.
> 
> View attachment 3806982



These look delicious! Awesome pic!


----------



## Mertsa

Clés also got into some gooseberry picking action 

Apparrently I can't to anywhere without her!






LVorDie said:


> These look delicious! Awesome pic!



Thankfully they taste as delicious as they look!


----------



## bfly

Off to the church this morning. Happy Sunday folks.


----------



## Sandra.AT

fyn72 said:


> Out with Neonoe [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806922



this bag looks so great on you[emoji16] RB fits always so well to your clothes


----------



## miss_chiff

Mertsa said:


> Clés also got into some gooseberry picking action
> 
> Apparrently I can't to anywhere without her!
> 
> View attachment 3807169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully they taste as delicious as they look!


Mmm... kanterelle and krusbär. Any smultron? Must of been a wonderful walk in the woods. Thx for posting pics!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

With Fall coming I've been excited to break out my old (and first LV!) the Totally PM in monogram.


----------



## Mertsa

miss_chiff said:


> Mmm... kanterelle and krusbär. Any smultron? Must of been a wonderful walk in the woods. Thx for posting pics!



Kantarellen, smultron och trattkantarellen också! I'm affraid the wood strawberry season is over here in Finland. Blueberrys too. There's a lot of them still around, but they're a bit too watery for my liking


----------



## xoxsarah14xox

Kickchic said:


> All my "in action" pics are at work. I guess I have to keep working to feed my LV addiction. DG Agenda at work...
> View attachment 3384742


Love it! Refreshing change from the ebene!


----------



## xoxsarah14xox

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> With Fall coming I've been excited to break out my old (and first LV!) the Totally PM in monogram.


Perfect patina!!


----------



## cwool

Cocoabean said:


> At the airport waiting to board. NF MM and Speedy B35!
> 
> View attachment 3806264



Great combo! I lvoe my de SB35 for traveling too.


----------



## Sonmi999

My babies sitting pretty together


----------



## marwa_omar




----------



## LVorDie

Sonmi999 said:


> My babies sitting pretty together



Ahhhh!!! Love it!! [emoji162][emoji192][emoji162][emoji192][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Aliluvlv

LVorDie said:


> Stepping outside my comfort zone and attempting to "street style" my Petite Malle [emoji23] I'm not a super casual dresser, but I think I did ok!  (My selfie taking game needs help, I know) #over40 #workingonit [emoji177][emoji162] #LVorDie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806788


Absolutely gorgeous! All of it, great pic!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sonmi999 said:


> My babies sitting pretty together


Aww beautiful babies!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Morning coffee and bagel breakfast sandwich at my favorite bagel place before heading to the airport.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My brand new Pochette in my garden  Then, wandering around London, and at an exhibition this afternoon


----------



## KrisTina_

My new scarf


----------



## Sonmi999

LVorDie said:


> Ahhhh!!! Love it!! [emoji162][emoji192][emoji162][emoji192][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]





Aliluvlv said:


> Aww beautiful babies!


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## newport5236

My neverfull and I are headed home from class today!  Carrying her made my Monday a little bit easier [emoji173]


----------



## shaezie

LVorDie said:


> Stepping outside my comfort zone and attempting to "street style" my Petite Malle [emoji23] I'm not a super casual dresser, but I think I did ok!  (My selfie taking game needs help, I know) #over40 #workingonit [emoji177][emoji162] #LVorDie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806788



Nice selfie shot. And your bag too ^-^


----------



## cafecreme15

Miss_Dawn said:


> My brand new Pochette in my garden  Then, wandering around London, and at an exhibition this afternoon



Love the mini laduree charm!


----------



## cafecreme15

Eva, gold Louboutins, and me on the way to an afternoon of shopping.


----------



## shaezie

Enjoying the beautiful and comfy sofa with my Epi Noé at Tory Burch while shopping.


----------



## Pinksweater

kristine Basco said:


> View attachment 3804193
> 
> 
> Great for short walks to the park


I love your nails.


----------



## NeLVoe

My littlest one (of the bags)


----------



## Cocoabean

Waiting for my sister to get off the phone so we can continue our fun! We met April the Giraffe yesterday.


----------



## Cocoabean

Cocoabean said:


> View attachment 3808773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my sister to get off the phone so we can continue our fun! We met April the Giraffe yesterday.


Here I am with dad Oliver, and my Speey B35.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

LVorDie said:


> Stepping outside my comfort zone and attempting to "street style" my Petite Malle [emoji23] I'm not a super casual dresser, but I think I did ok!  (My selfie taking game needs help, I know) #over40 #workingonit [emoji177][emoji162] #LVorDie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806788


love the bag!!! and wholly smokes....ur soooo pretty!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Leaving France!


----------



## Aoifs

We're tired riding the train home from a long day at work and dreaming of holidays in Portugal next week [emoji18]


----------



## kaaaaz

Visiting pretty railway tunnel....again. [emoji577] [emoji577] [emoji577]  Speedy Dentelle's first time though 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3809001


----------



## kaaaaz

kaaaaz said:


> Visiting pretty railway tunnel....again. [emoji577] [emoji577] [emoji577]  Speedy Dentelle's first time though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809001


----------



## kylz

Waiting for our Grilled burgers last night


----------



## Zoeyzee

Zucnarf said:


> In love with Capu bb


i love this


----------



## *NYC Princess*

My watercolor speedy 30 enjoying the last of summer. And my almost 9 mo belly peeking! [emoji85]


----------



## enlux

Leaving a resort


----------



## safida

Alma bb epi rose ballerine in action, shooting the recent collection for work


----------



## Cocoabean

Once again waiting on my sister. I beat her into the bathroom. This time in New Hampshire. On our way to Keepsake Quilting Quilt Shop, then departing tomorrow for Florida. With my new LL Bean Toiletry Kit that matches very well!


----------



## kkfiregirl

enlux said:


> Leaving a resort



OMG! Stunning!


----------



## kkfiregirl

safida said:


> Alma bb epi rose ballerine in action, shooting the recent collection for work



Beautiful styling!


----------



## bh4me

my LV slgs in action today... mini pochette, key holder, and Clemence wallet.


----------



## ivyvid

Enjoying the beautiful day outside...


----------



## Fierymo

I love my big bags however this is a cute little thing,  I'm really loving this bag right now. Holds so much.


----------



## shaezie

Fierymo said:


> I love my big bags however this is a cute little thing,  I'm really loving this bag right now. Holds so much.
> 
> View attachment 3809812




Oh my! Same here. At first i thought, oh it's not so stylish but when i got to use it for the first time,I totally fell in love with it. It looks really cute when you wear and carry it and also looks classy. ^-^ ❤


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My power is going off at 8 am - 4 pm for maintenance!!!  So I am running out of time!! Going shopping this morning with my MC Sologne!!  No time for pics in action!


----------



## cafecreme15

Coffee run with speedy 25 this morning. Hermes Hapi 3 bracelet also making a guest appearance [emoji4]


----------



## Sarsura86

safida said:


> Alma bb epi rose ballerine in action, shooting the recent collection for work


So pretty


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Fierymo said:


> I love my big bags however this is a cute little thing,  I'm really loving this bag right now. Holds so much.
> 
> View attachment 3809812


Adore this!! Super cute! What's the style called?


----------



## airkay

So classic, useful and pretty.


----------



## airkay

cafecreme15 said:


> Coffee run with speedy 25 this morning. Hermes Hapi 3 bracelet also making a guest appearance [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809877



So classic, useful and pretty.


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

fyn72 said:


> Out with Neonoe [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806922


This bag is so gorgeous and I love how unique it is. Great choice!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

bfly said:


> Off to the church this morning. Happy Sunday folks.
> View attachment 3807183


Soooo perfect with those gorgeous espadrilles


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Mertsa said:


> Clés also got into some gooseberry picking action
> 
> Apparrently I can't to anywhere without her!
> 
> View attachment 3807169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully they taste as delicious as they look!


They look so good


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Sandra.AT said:


> I love [emoji173]️ your hair you look so great with your bag and your outfit


Oh my gosh, I love this bag! And your selfie game is great btw


----------



## GlitterEyebags

kaaaaz said:


> View attachment 3809032
> View attachment 3809034


Beautiful!! May I ask where this tunnel is located?❤️


----------



## kaaaaz

GlitterEyebags said:


> Beautiful!! May I ask where this tunnel is located?[emoji173]️


It's in Brockville, Ontario.  It's a restored train tunnel.  The very first one in Canada, 1806, if I remember the plaque correctly.  If you visit, make sure to try the famous fish and chips from "Don's fish and chips" it's right up the street. [emoji1]


----------



## GlitterEyebags

kaaaaz said:


> It's in Brockville, Ontario.  It's a restored train tunnel.  The very first one in Canada, 1806, if I remember the plaque correctly.  If you visit, make sure to try the famous fish and chips from "Don's fish and chips" it's right up the street. [emoji1]


Thanks so much for your response!! I now have 2 new places on my bucket list to visit!


----------



## kylz

Fierymo said:


> I love my big bags however this is a cute little thing,  I'm really loving this bag right now. Holds so much.
> 
> View attachment 3809812



Which is this bag??


----------



## Fierymo

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Adore this!! Super cute! What's the style called?


Thanks [emoji4] it's the Batignolles Vertical Pm.


----------



## fyn72

Really loving my new Brittany [emoji177]


----------



## Fierymo

kylz said:


> Which is this bag??


It's the Batignolles vertical pm.[emoji3]


----------



## Sandra.AT

fyn72 said:


> Really loving my new Brittany [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810429



I love this bag  it looks so beautiful.. makes me want to have it immediately haha rb with DE looks so pretty .. I have too many bags on my wishlist I hope RB will stay until christmas


----------



## Karabear18

*NYC Princess* said:


> My watercolor speedy 30 enjoying the last of summer. And my almost 9 mo belly peeking! [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3809502


WOW! I'm usually not a huge fan of the special edition stuff, but this is absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## Maltoo

riding shotgun ...


----------



## chicnfab

With alm bb rose b.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Toronto Carre

cafecreme15 said:


> Coffee run with speedy 25 this morning. Hermes Hapi 3 bracelet also making a guest appearance [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809877



Hello. May I ask the colour of your Hermes Hapi? I have been looking at Blue Izmir online but have not seen it in person.


----------



## j19

Shopping from yesterday  Love these SLGs!


----------



## Pinkie*

Maltoo said:


> riding shotgun ...


Wow


----------



## chinchin_lim

Apollo backpack @coastal settlement


----------



## cafecreme15

Toronto Carre said:


> Hello. May I ask the colour of your Hermes Hapi? I have been looking at Blue Izmir online but have not seen it in person.



It's blue Izmir!


----------



## Sandra.AT

going into a club with my favorite mm


----------



## elinda

The photo is actually from end of July; the first outing of my new Speedy 25 on the Scheveningen beach in Netherlands 
I've owned the exact same bag from 2012 till 2016, but sold it in summer 2016 along with other older LVs to "upgrade" to Speedy 25 Empreinte Noir, however I missed this light little thing so much that I had to buy it again! I use it now with a strap from Alma BB just in case I want to go hands free


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Karabear18 said:


> WOW! I'm usually not a huge fan of the special edition stuff, but this is absolutely stunning!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Maltoo said:


> riding shotgun ...


I sold my roses speedy because I felt like the roses were not showing well (cut off and didn't show the whole rose well IMO) but in my mind, I would love to get a roses NF in the future. Yours looks to be in great condition!


----------



## Rhl2987

Been awhile since I used this, but my SC is such an awesome travel companion!! Very roomy. I love her!


----------



## rosewang924

Maltoo said:


> riding shotgun ...



I love this bag, I wish I had bought it when it came out, now I am trying to find one in preloved market.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Date night tonight! Taking my MC Claudia with me!


----------



## Roxannek

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> love the bag!!! and wholly smokes....ur soooo pretty!!


Oh my I agree! Who sees the bag?? I am a woman that has been married for 36 years and I just love to look at the beautiful people, guys and gals, on the purse forum as much as looking at their bags!


----------



## kristine Basco




----------



## chicnfab

With alma bb in rose b.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Toronto Carre

cafecreme15 said:


> It's blue Izmir!



Yaaaaaay! I have a Blue Izmir Evelyne and have been considering getting a Hapi to match. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Aoifs

chicnfab said:


> With alma bb in rose b.. have a great day everyone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



You live up to your username! [emoji3]

I'm using this lady today getting a pre-holiday mani/pedi. Admiring my new clochette with my initial. 




Love this colour! Cakepop by Shellac.

View attachment 3812726


----------



## bh4me

My slg trio for the day. Have a great weekend!


----------



## bfly

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> Soooo perfect with those gorgeous espadrilles



Thank you.


----------



## yellowbernie

bh4me said:


> My slg trio for the day. Have a great weekend!
> View attachment 3812857


Love your emilie wallet..


----------



## AndreaM99

Happy Saturday to all! Bringing my Girolata today.


----------



## redjellybean

My daughter , with her Alma BB


----------



## myluvofbags

bh4me said:


> My slg trio for the day. Have a great weekend!
> View attachment 3812857


What a great picture! Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## kkfiregirl

redjellybean said:


> My daughter , with her Alma BB



She has great taste! [emoji6]


----------



## Aliluvlv

kristine Basco said:


> View attachment 3812328


Great collection!


----------



## Aliluvlv

redjellybean said:


> My daughter , with her Alma BB


So classic! Love it! Someday...


----------



## chicnfab

Aoifs said:


> You live up to your username! [emoji3]
> 
> I'm using this lady today getting a pre-holiday mani/pedi. Admiring my new clochette with my initial.
> 
> View attachment 3812725
> 
> 
> Love this colour! Cakepop by Shellac.
> 
> View attachment 3812726


Thanks my dear... ...bags are best companion...admiring your damier ebene


----------



## chicnfab

bh4me said:


> My slg trio for the day. Have a great weekend!
> View attachment 3812857


Ohhh why is it soooooo beautiful  admiring your trio, very therapeutic to the eyes


----------



## dbaum

enlux said:


> Leaving a resort



Love it. I have my mono Horizon 55 and mono Horizontal batignolles or mono Speedy. I love the matching travel items.


----------



## Kitty157

ivyvid said:


> Enjoying the beautiful day outside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809722



You bag looks great! I see your DIY strap keep is still holding up strong and looks to be patina' d the same colour as the bottom. 
I sent my repaired Monty GM back a second time as they didn't align it the bottom leather right. Since they messed it up they offered to replace all the leather for free. I wasn't going to change out the date code like you, but in the end decided to after talking to other members  here.  I won't be having a '96 date code anymore [emoji53] ... I hope people don't think my bag is fake on fist look.


----------



## forever.elise

After an entire summer of not doing      a n y thing due to my injuries, finally getting out for my Bridal
Shower dinner at Capital Grille, and then the actual shower tomorrow for brunch! Finally using my brand new Alma
BB in Vernis Amarante!!! I have to wait for several months because it's a wedding gift. Will post more pics later!


----------



## dbaum

forever.elise said:


> After an entire summer of not doing      a n y thing due to my injuries, finally getting out for my Bridal
> Shower dinner at Capital Grille, and then the actual shower tomorrow for brunch! Finally using my brand new Alma
> BB in Vernis Amarante!!! I have to wait for several months because it's a wedding gift. Will post more pics later!
> View attachment 3813560



Love the bag. Love the shirt you have -looks fantastic !


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> After an entire summer of not doing      a n y thing due to my injuries, finally getting out for my Bridal
> Shower dinner at Capital Grille, and then the actual shower tomorrow for brunch! Finally using my brand new Alma
> BB in Vernis Amarante!!! I have to wait for several months because it's a wedding gift. Will post more pics later!
> View attachment 3813560



Oh Elise, you look fabulous (as always)!  So happy you are finally using your beautiful Alma.  I can't believe your shower is already here -- and your wedding a couple months away.  How exciting!  Glad you are feeling better and have recovered nicely.  Enjoy your shower tomorrow dear!!!


----------



## Zucnarf

Zoeyzee said:


> i love this



Thank you so much [emoji257]


----------



## misstrine85

Out for pancakes [emoji173]️


----------



## Poochie231080

Out and about


----------



## millie70

Took My new south bank and Josephine Wallet for a walk❤️


----------



## ColdSteel

Murakami Panda Trotteur, playing a Japanese arcade game where you flip a table.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

millie70 said:


> View attachment 3813789
> 
> Took My new south bank and Josephine Wallet for a walk[emoji173]️



I saw it this afternoon at the boutique. Really beautiful and well made. Congrats!


----------



## ivyvid

Kitty157 said:


> You bag looks great! I see your DIY strap keep is still holding up strong and looks to be patina' d the same colour as the bottom.
> I sent my repaired Monty GM back a second time as they didn't align it the bottom leather right. Since they messed it up they offered to replace all the leather for free. I wasn't going to change out the date code like you, but in the end decided to after talking to other members  here.  I won't be having a '96 date code anymore [emoji53] ... I hope people don't think my bag is fake on fist look.



Yes it is and I love seeing the change of color since I got it. 
Just keep the repair receipt with you so that when you decided that you're ready to let it go in the future, you have a proof that it is authentic...[emoji6] 

Have you gotten  your Monty already? I hope everything is align this time[emoji4]


----------



## LVorDie

Busted!!! Checking out the forum when I should be catching up on work! [emoji23] Here today with my Petite Malle and Eclipse IPad Coverbox (which houses my journal/pens etc) #LVorDie


----------



## Aliluvlv

forever.elise said:


> After an entire summer of not doing      a n y thing due to my injuries, finally getting out for my Bridal
> Shower dinner at Capital Grille, and then the actual shower tomorrow for brunch! Finally using my brand new Alma
> BB in Vernis Amarante!!! I have to wait for several months because it's a wedding gift. Will post more pics later!
> View attachment 3813560


So gorgeous!


----------



## Aliluvlv

LVorDie said:


> Busted!!! Checking out the forum when I should be catching up on work! [emoji23] Here today with my Petite Malle and Eclipse IPad Coverbox (which houses my journal/pens etc) #LVorDie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813932


Hahaha! Gorgeous items!


----------



## Kitty157

ivyvid said:


> Yes it is and I love seeing the change of color since I got it.
> Just keep the repair receipt with you so that when you decided that you're ready to let it go in the future, you have a proof that it is authentic...[emoji6]
> 
> Have you gotten  your Monty already? I hope everything is align this time[emoji4]



Haven't gotten it back yet. Prob another few weeks as they just contacted me. Fingers crossed that everything comes back good.


----------



## lasvegasann




----------



## kristine Basco

Aliluvlv said:


> Great collection!



Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

out to lunch earlier today... still love this little one a lot


----------



## maxitocamille

Girls' Night Out at KBBQ with my Favorite MM in DE.  Love this bag.  Looking to purchase something a bit roomier though. I'm 5'4".


----------



## Sonmi999

Look of the day from yesterday  I was about to go out and have lunch with my mom.


----------



## LVorDie

Sonmi999 said:


> Look of the day from yesterday  I was about to go out and have lunch with my mom.



Love this whole outfit! And the gorgeous hair color; almost don't even notice the LV! [emoji162][emoji162][emoji162][emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376]


----------



## Sonmi999

LVorDie said:


> Love this whole outfit! And the gorgeous hair color; almost don't even notice the LV! [emoji162][emoji162][emoji162][emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376]


Thanks a lot, sweetie!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Poochie231080 said:


> Out and about


Those suhali pieces are beautiful!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

j19 said:


> Shopping from yesterday  Love these SLGs!


I love the LV but your yogurt really catches my eye! I've been dying for one but not really getting out the house much these days!


----------



## LuxMommy

My throat is so sore I can barely eat or swallow, but here I am at the office, in the lovely company of my Mews and Cles.


----------



## LuxMommy

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I love the LV but your yogurt really catches my eye! I've been dying for one but not really getting out the house much these days!


Sorry, not really related, LOL, but does this mean you had your baby?? If so, big congrats and what a beautiful name you have chosen for her!!! (assuming it's the one in your Avatar) .


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

LuxMommy said:


> Sorry, not really related, LOL, but does this mean you had your baby?? If so, big congrats and what a beautiful name you have chosen for her!!! (assuming it's the one in your Avatar) .


Unfortunately, she's not here yet. But with the pressure from being nearly 40 weeks in Texas 95+ heat I don't even feel like walking from car to store front. The heat makes me miserable and swollen. I haven't even been upstairs in I don't know how long. My precious girl is still small so I want her to stay in there until she's ready no matter how miserable I am out here.


----------



## LuxMommy

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Unfortunately, she's not here yet. But with the pressure from being nearly 40 weeks in Texas 95+ heat I don't even feel like walking from car to store front. The heat makes me miserable and swollen. I haven't even been upstairs in I don't know how long. My precious girl is still small so I want her to stay in there until she's ready no matter how miserable I am out here.


Oh, I see, and I know exactly how it feels. Hopefully very soon you will be holding her and all this will be behind you.


----------



## Scarlett916

millie70 said:


> View attachment 3813789
> 
> Took My new south bank and Josephine Wallet for a walk❤️


That is a GORGEOUS bag!   I've put myself on a ban for the time being, but that bag is sooooo tempting me to cancel the ban!   DE is my favorite print and that bag...I just can't put it into words!   Lucky lucky lucky are you!


----------



## millie70

SuziZ said:


> That is a GORGEOUS bag!   I've put myself on a ban for the time being, but that bag is sooooo tempting me to cancel the ban!   DE is my favorite print and that bag...I just can't put it into words!   Lucky lucky lucky are you!


Thank you! I really like this bag. First i hesitage but now I'm glad I bought it. I was looking for a crossbody for everyday use and when i call LV here in Sweden last week they tipped me about this one. They hold one for me so that I could look at it on realese day.
I was the first one too buy this lovley bag they told me (there are only one LV store here in Sweden ).
I understan you because I promised my self not too buy any more bags for a while after this one. Favorite MM is an exception because they are sold out here and I really want it


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The last time I will be using my MC Fringe!  I will be packing it away until well after summer! Last time, so let's rock!


----------



## kina.strickland

Shopping in Macy's with my Artsy MM in Newport Mall NJ [emoji847]


----------



## reason24

Thi


----------



## TiffanyBlue23

Took Speedy offroading in the desert, Logandale trails, Nevada.


----------



## bh4me

yellowbernie said:


> Love your emilie wallet..


Thank you! I'm in love with it 



myluvofbags said:


> What a great picture! Have a wonderful weekend!


Thank you! Hope you had a good weekend!



chicnfab said:


> Ohhh why is it soooooo beautiful  admiring your trio, very therapeutic to the eyes


Thanks! I can't stop staring at them when I took the pic...lol! 



LuxMommy said:


> My throat is so sore I can barely eat or swallow, but here I am at the office, in the lovely company of my Mews and Cles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814647


I hope you feel better soon. We're twinsies on the cles. It's my favorite if it has a light color.



lovlouisvuitton said:


> The last time I will be using my MC Fringe!  I will be packing it away until well after summer! Last time, so let's rock!
> 
> View attachment 3815017


I love the craziness of this bag. So unique


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

bh4me said:


> I love the craziness of this bag. So unique



Thank you! 

The last time I used it I was asked which Market I purchased it from?!?!?!   "Oh lord have mercy!" 

My snippy reply: "The Louis Vuitton market?"


----------



## Aliluvlv

Been waiting all weekend for this moment. Switching from my summer Ralph Lauren tote back to my favorite bag.[emoji1]


----------



## vinbenphon1

Sandra.AT said:


> going into a club with my favorite mm
> View attachment 3811920


Love your shoes...



chicnfab said:


> With alma bb in rose b.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Such a pretty outfit chicnfab. Your skirt is so gorgeous. 



forever.elise said:


> After an entire summer of not doing      a n y thing due to my injuries, finally getting out for my Bridal
> Shower dinner at Capital Grille, and then the actual shower tomorrow for brunch! Finally using my brand new Alma
> BB in Vernis Amarante!!! I have to wait for several months because it's a wedding gift. Will post more pics later!
> View attachment 3813560


Glad you are on the mend forever.elise. That Alma is so stylish and looks great on you.



Poochie231080 said:


> Out and about


Beautiful ...



Sonmi999 said:


> Look of the day from yesterday  I was about to go out and have lunch with my mom.


Love your outfit Sonmi, especially those shoes.



LuxMommy said:


> My throat is so sore I can barely eat or swallow, but here I am at the office, in the lovely company of my Mews and Cles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814647


Get better soon LuxMommy.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

LuxMommy said:


> My throat is so sore I can barely eat or swallow, but here I am at the office, in the lovely company of my Mews and Cles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814647


Get well soon! I love your key pouch, that pink is so soft and feminine!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

LuxMommy said:


> Oh, I see, and I know exactly how it feels. Hopefully very soon you will be holding her and all this will be behind you.


Hopefully!!! I cannot wait! The smallest AirMax I've ever purchased, and my Empreinte Zippy Noir wallet to keep it LV related!


----------



## luv2bling

@NLVOEWITHLV -  Congratulations.  What a joy to know you are responsible for bringing one of God's greatest joy into the world.   I'm sure you are anxiously waiting to smother her with kisses, hugs, LOVE and ... of course LVOE!     Be blessed!


----------



## chicnfab

vinbenphon1 said:


> Love your shoes...
> 
> 
> Such a pretty outfit chicnfab. Your skirt is so gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Glad you are on the mend forever.elise. That Alma is so stylish and looks great on you.
> 
> 
> Beautiful ...
> 
> 
> Love your outfit Sonmi, especially those shoes.
> 
> 
> Get better soon LuxMommy.


Thanks my love ...❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chinchin_lim

On the train with my good-old stamp bag by Cindy Sherman.


----------



## luvlux64

Not in action, but waiting for action.... redesigned my closet & had all my bags ready to be picked up any time! No more bulky boxes, just dust cloth & displayed amazingly within a glass wardrobe....
On display (in glass drawers): Speedy B25, cosmetic case, adelle compact wallet, & a key pouch empriente. Thanks guys ❤️


----------



## Sonmi999

vinbenphon1 said:


> Love your outfit Sonmi, especially those shoes.


Thank you, doll!


----------



## Sandra.AT

vinbenphon1 said:


> Love your shoes...


 thank you


----------



## Fierymo

airkay said:


> So classic, useful and pretty.


It's the Batignolles vertical pm


----------



## NeLVoe

The newest member of my LV Family: My little girl Rosalie


----------



## Fi7

Hanging out in a cafe this sunny afternoon


----------



## Mertsa

Getting my babys skates sharpened for the new season with my MC Noir Milla. Such a wonderful pochette!


----------



## Aoifs

My cles acting as my poolside wallet


----------



## jesssika

Dearest girl said:


> Out with Speedy B empreinte 20 raisin today. It is her first time with me hehehe. The bag can fit a lot more than I expected.La duree bag charm as a plus YaY!!!.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## chicnfab

vinbenphon1 said:


> Love your shoes...
> 
> 
> Such a pretty outfit chicnfab. Your skirt is so gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Glad you are on the mend forever.elise. That Alma is so stylish and looks great on you.
> 
> 
> Beautiful ...
> 
> 
> Love your outfit Sonmi, especially those shoes.
> 
> 
> Get better soon LuxMommy.


Thanks dear❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

With alma bb in rose b.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Poochie231080

Today's SLGs


----------



## Missbing

PM at the office.


----------



## Missbing

Poochie231080 said:


> Today's SLGs


What is the Pochette with the iPad on it called?  It's very pretty.


----------



## luvlux64

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Hopefully!!! I cannot wait! The smallest AirMax I've ever purchased, and my Empreinte Zippy Noir wallet to keep it LV related!
> View attachment 3815235



I love this . Reminded me of my son's first Nikes 19 years ago! I found his baby Nikes in the basement & posted a pic beside his size 12 Under Armour basketball shoes now . Time flies....


----------



## Poochie231080

Missbing said:


> What is the Pochette with the iPad on it called?  It's very pretty.



It's LV x Fragment Pochette iPad


----------



## Cybergirlie

I never felt more outdoorsy than when I hiked up a mountain in Idre, Sweden with my Delightful earlier this summer! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Last time I will be using my MC Rita before it gets packed away before Summer!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Cybergirlie said:


> View attachment 3817069
> 
> I never felt more outdoorsy than when I hiked up a mountain in Idre, Sweden with my Delightful earlier this summer! [emoji23][emoji23]


Wow! So beautiful!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

At HeBrews Coffee waiting for my cappuccino and choco almond cookie to go [emoji477]️[emoji514] (before I go to the nails spa [emoji1330] beside the coffee shop).


----------



## verychic555

Not in action yet! Haven't even bought the bag yet! But can't wait to do so! Still need a month or so until I have a chance to go to buy it. 
Ps I don't own the pic. Found it online. Apologies to the owner.


----------



## forever.elise

dbaum said:


> Love the bag. Love the shirt you have -looks fantastic !





Iamminda said:


> Oh Elise, you look fabulous (as always)!  So happy you are finally using your beautiful Alma.  I can't believe your shower is already here -- and your wedding a couple months away.  How exciting!  Glad you are feeling better and have recovered nicely.  Enjoy your shower tomorrow dear!!!





Aliluvlv said:


> So gorgeous!





vinbenphon1 said:


> Love your shoes...
> 
> 
> Such a pretty outfit chicnfab. Your skirt is so gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Glad you are on the mend forever.elise. That Alma is so stylish and looks great on you.
> 
> 
> Beautiful ...
> 
> 
> Love your outfit Sonmi, especially those shoes.
> 
> 
> Get better soon LuxMommy.



Thank you so much, ladies. I am LOVING my new baby! Your words are so kind[emoji253]


----------



## Aliluvlv

LVintage_LVoe said:


> At HeBrews Coffee waiting for my cappuccino and choco almond cookie to go [emoji477]️[emoji514] (before I go to the nails spa [emoji1330] beside the coffee shop).
> 
> View attachment 3817231


Great name for a coffee shop! I love it, and your Pochette!


----------



## paintmecrystal

Let me present to you my latest purchase the zippy wallet from the christmas animation collection.  Also, a good start to my LV pink collection   wonder what I should go for next? oh dear


----------



## MahaM

verychic555 said:


> Not in action yet! Haven't even bought the bag yet! But can't wait to do so! Still need a month or so until I have a chance to go to buy it.
> Ps I don't own the pic. Found it online. Apologies to the owner.


It"s a great bag ,hope you get it soon.


----------



## Sonmi999

Cybergirlie said:


> View attachment 3817069
> 
> I never felt more outdoorsy than when I hiked up a mountain in Idre, Sweden with my Delightful earlier this summer! [emoji23][emoji23]


Gorgeous shot and bag!


----------



## LVorDie

Chanel Rose Gold and LV Denim Twist today! Wishing everyone a safe and wonderful weekend[emoji259] #LVorDie


----------



## ivyvid

Getting ready to pick up the boys from school[emoji4] 
OM Pochette Accessoires with a longer strap bought  from seller zengjh91 on ebay[emoji4]


----------



## Cybergirlie

Sonmi999 said:


> Gorgeous shot and bag!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rocking & Rolling with my LE Denim Speedy!  Date night tonight!


----------



## Sandra.AT

3 bags are prepared for 3 different occasions today haha.. speedy for shopping in the morning, alma bb for nail studio and dinner and favorite for clubbing


----------



## Fierymo

A night out with friends and my Shirley Multicolor Noir. It comes with a short vachetta strap but looks stunning with a gold chain strap.


----------



## Sandra.AT

I took this picture 2015 when I first visited Las Vegas and at this time I wasn't interested in LV and I haven't been there in store.. one year later I went to LV and got addicted hahahaha


----------



## Mertsa

Our first weekend at home since the start of July.

It's been raining since morning so I left the Saumur and Milla with vachetta home, and took the Eva out for shopping necessitys aka dog and cat food and cleaning products


----------



## Yuki85

With my PM


----------



## chinchin_lim

Steamer pochette@chinese temple


----------



## Chelay@45

Love my Favorite MM... Happy Saturday!


----------



## Pinkie*

luvlux64 said:


> Not in action, but waiting for action.... redesigned my closet & had all my bags ready to be picked up any time! No more bulky boxes, just dust cloth & displayed amazingly within a glass wardrobe....
> On display (in glass drawers): Speedy B25, cosmetic case, adelle compact wallet, & a key pouch empriente. Thanks guys ❤️
> View attachment 3815304


Beautiful


----------



## Poochie231080

Saturday pics at LV with bff & our rose champagne and then later on at a rooftop lounge (my mini metis + LV Twist bracelet)


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Deleted.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Chelay@45 said:


> Love my Favorite MM... Happy Saturday!



Beautiful bag and shoes!


----------



## shalomjude

Poochie231080 said:


> Saturday pics at LV with bff & our rose champagne and then later on at a rooftop lounge (my mini metis + LV Twist bracelet)


Love the cuff with the mm


----------



## Poochie231080

shalomjude said:


> Love the cuff with the mm


Thank you SJ


----------



## Aliluvlv

chinchin_lim said:


> Steamer pochette@chinese temple


Wow great picture and bag!


----------



## Tayyyraee

In the car reading TPF while waiting for my boyfriend to get out of Sportsmans Wharehouse!


----------



## Chelay@45

pearlsnjeans said:


> Beautiful bag and shoes!


Thanks


----------



## fyn72

Using my om emp speedy in Aurore today [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## Ambrielle

Speedy day today [emoji173]️
View attachment 3820703


----------



## Missbing

Ambrielle said:


> Speedy day today [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3820703


Love the scarf.


----------



## missconvy

been loving my amarante cles. Been dreaming of an amarante key holder to go with !


----------



## myluvofbags

in the dressing room with my PM


----------



## vinbenphon1

At dinner with my Sevigne Clutch.


----------



## LuxMommy

Happy Monogram Monday everyone!


----------



## NeLVoe

Mommy and baby


----------



## musiclover

Speedy 30 monogram (2014) ready for work.


----------



## Kidclarke

It was a checkers kind of night last night.


----------



## cwool

Hair day


----------



## Yuki85

Kidclarke said:


> It was a checkers kind of night last night.
> View attachment 3821358



Is that a Gameboy [emoji15]?


----------



## Ambrielle

Missbing said:


> Love the scarf.



Thank you very much !


----------



## Sandy1017

musiclover said:


> Speedy 30 monogram (2014) ready for work.
> View attachment 3821283


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## nvie




----------



## nvie




----------



## Kidclarke

Yuki85 said:


> Is that a Gameboy [emoji15]?


Haha, yes.  It's the Gameboy Pouch from Lesportsac Nintendo collection. Looks like my old gameboy so I had to have the pouch. Lol.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Last time I will be using my LE Cerises!  I have a lunch date!  Getting prepared to pack all my LV bags up due to Summer being just around the corner! Fire danger zone!


----------



## fyn72

Speedy b 25 [emoji177] It's spring here [emoji254]


----------



## Aoifs

Happy monogram Monday!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Speedy 30 monogram (2014) ready for work.
> View attachment 3821283


Your Speedy still looks brand new -- beautiful!  Have a great week ML.


----------



## musiclover

Sandy1017 said:


> Beautiful!!!!



Thank you!  She's one of my favourites.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Your Speedy still looks brand new -- beautiful!  Have a great week ML.



Thank you, I!  I try to be careful my hands are free of lotion when I pick up the handles.  After a week or so of using her,  I've always wiped the canvas down with alcohol free wipes before putting her back in the dust bag.  I think that helps.


----------



## fyn72

The Empreinte leather my favorite leather [emoji177]my twice in Rose Ballerine [emoji178]


----------



## FashionConfidential

Lee said:


> Continued from: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pics-of-your-louis-vuitton-in-action.910374/
> 
> Thank you to all who share all their wonderful pics!


----------



## FashionConfidential

My daughter holding my new Lorette


----------



## FashionConfidential

Louise MM in Blue


----------



## haruki2008

nvie said:


> View attachment 3821838


Athens?  Panathinaikos stadium?  Beautiful picture!


----------



## FashionConfidential

Love this petite malle


----------



## Angel1219

Vernis Alma BB in Rose Velours with Zimmermann dress at the market in Rome.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

At the cafe with my Felicie having tomato soup and half a grilled cheese sandwich. 




Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## merekat703




----------



## Aliluvlv

nvie said:


> View attachment 3821838





nvie said:


> View attachment 3821839


Great photos! How I miss Greece! [emoji1]


----------



## Aliluvlv

pearlsnjeans said:


> At the cafe with my Felicie having tomato soup and half a grilled cheese sandwich.
> 
> View attachment 3822755
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Great pic! And yum!


----------



## Poochie231080

Metis family picture


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> At the cafe with my Felicie having tomato soup and half a grilled cheese sandwich.
> 
> View attachment 3822755
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Your beautiful action pics often make me hungry


----------



## Ayka2707

My first LV Pochette Metis!


----------



## fyn72

Ayka2707 said:


> My first LV Pochette Metis!



Congrats! It's a great bag! One of my fav's[emoji173]️


----------



## fyn72

Poochie231080 said:


> Metis family picture



Wow! That's amazing!


----------



## The Baroness




----------



## MahaM

Ayka2707 said:


> My first LV Pochette Metis!


Looks nice on you..
Enjoy your new bag !


----------



## MarLoLV

The Baroness said:


>


Travelling in style!


----------



## musiclover

Speedy 30 monogram (2014) and Coach Tote with bee purse charm. Off to work we go!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Aliluvlv said:


> Great pic! And yum!





Iamminda said:


> Your beautiful action pics often make me hungry



Thank you both! 

I usually take pics of my LV (and other bags) with my meals since that's when I have more privacy to take a snapshot and arrange things in an appealing way.  I've gotten stares and snickering from people when I try to take action selfies with my bags and that makes me self-conscious...

Anyway, I'll try to take a different approach next time for creative purposes.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Poochie231080 said:


> Metis family picture [emoji3]


Now that's one good looking family [emoji6]


----------



## ASL4Allie

In a McPlayplace. Currently carrying a pochette accessories OM, clemence wallet, and oh a lion!


----------



## daffyleigh

Getting ready to head home! Whew, it's been a day today!


----------



## M5_Traveler

At Paris


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Getting ready to go grocery shopping this morning with my Epi Backpack!  And of coarse it raining?!?!


----------



## Rosie Posie

I've finally pulled out my NF GM and put it into good use. I teach at the university, so here is my GM full of what I carry, the Agenda in PM will soon be replaced with the agenda GM 
I'd definitely recommend the organizer - it's such a neat thing! My keys, water bottle, cles, hand sanitizer - all have their own compartments.


----------



## Aliluvlv

M5_Traveler said:


> At Paris


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]  Love it!


----------



## ClassyLVMamma

On the way to work with matching cardi.


----------



## M5_Traveler

Aliluvlv said:


> [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]  Love it!


Thanks! It's my very first time in Paris!!!!❤️


----------



## Aliluvlv

M5_Traveler said:


> Thanks! It's my very first time in Paris!!!![emoji173]️


Wow I hope you had a fantastic time! Looks like you did. [emoji4]


----------



## M5_Traveler

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow I hope you had a fantastic time! Looks like you did. [emoji4]


We had amazing and very busy first day and now we are taking it easy ,enjoying our time, sightseeing. We are planning on driving home on Saturday after lunch. ( four hour drive home)


----------



## Aliluvlv

M5_Traveler said:


> We had amazing and very busy first day and now we are taking it easy ,enjoying our time, sightseeing. We are planning on driving home on Saturday after lunch. ( four hour drive home)


Sounds perfect! Hope you enjoy the rest of your visit.


----------



## M5_Traveler

Thank you, Aliluvlv


----------



## Zoezampalunga

My beloved Alma. She is 7 years old but still in great shape. [emoji4]


----------



## j19

One of my favourite SLGs


----------



## Missbing

Out getting FroYo with my son.


----------



## cwool

Back at it watching pre game warm ups


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Zoezampalunga said:


> My beloved Alma. She is 7 years old but still in great shape. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824198



Still stunningly classic as always!


----------



## Leena.212

pearlsnjeans said:


> At the cafe with my Felicie having tomato soup and half a grilled cheese sandwich.
> 
> View attachment 3822755
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


this makes me crave food even after i am full


----------



## ivyvid

Enjoying wearing my mini ribera after getting a longer strap for shoulder or crossbody[emoji4]


----------



## rachsneeringer

Miss_Dawn said:


> My brand new Pochette in my garden  Then, wandering around London, and at an exhibition this afternoon


Where did you get that adorable keychain?????


----------



## Miss_Dawn

rachsneeringer said:


> Where did you get that adorable keychain?????


Thanks!!
It's Laduree


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Dressed up my Vaneau with a pair of new twillys. Ready for autumn!


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> View attachment 3825685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed up my Vaneau with a pair of new twillys. Ready for autumn!
> 
> View attachment 3825693


I like these twillys on your Vaneau!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Leena.212 said:


> this makes me crave food even after i am full



Hahaha! Next time I'll invite you so we can share. 



Iamminda said:


> I like these twillys on your Vaneau!



Thank you! My "bag crush" on my Vaneau isn't wearing off any time soon and so she gets to enjoy getting dressed up.   The color on the Twillys still complement the hot pink but it's a nice change from summer brights.


----------



## MahaM

pearlsnjeans said:


> View attachment 3825685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed up my Vaneau with a pair of new twillys. Ready for autumn!
> 
> View attachment 3825693


Love your bag!


----------



## dalee




----------



## luvspurses

dalee said:


> View attachment 3825927


great photo! where is this?


----------



## Yuki85

Going for grocery shopping


----------



## kkfiregirl

FashionConfidential said:


> View attachment 3822332
> 
> 
> My daughter holding my new Lorette



Omg! The cutest thing. I have a son, but I want a daughter for things like this[emoji7]


----------



## MahaM

dalee said:


> View attachment 3825927


A lovely bag in a lovely place..
where is that?


----------



## jovaine00

Chilling out my black beauty[emoji173]️


----------



## sonaturallyme

At the bookstore. Grabbed a little sweet treat to perk me up before I start studying. Pumpkin cupcake was delicious, even though it feels nothing like fall here


----------



## Pmrbfay

Grand baby stole my Louis! LOL!


----------



## Indiana

sonaturallyme said:


> At the bookstore. Grabbed a little sweet treat to perk me up before I start studying. Pumpkin cupcake was delicious, even though it feels nothing like fall here
> 
> View attachment 3826199


Lovely cupcake but even lovelier bag!  Is it a 25?


----------



## kina.strickland

Me & Artsy mm picking up the cleaners in NY


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Using my Alma bb today!


----------



## sonaturallyme

Indiana said:


> Lovely cupcake but even lovelier bag!  Is it a 25?


Thank you! Yes it's a 25. Little but holds so much. I've been having to force myself to switch bags lately bc I love my speedy so much


----------



## Aliluvlv

jovaine00 said:


> View attachment 3826170
> 
> Chilling out my black beauty[emoji173]️


What a lovely tea time! [emoji7]


----------



## chicnfab

With my tivoli pm.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## dalee

luvspurses said:


> great photo! where is this?


Thanks! ...Intercontinental hotel in Shenzhen China.


----------



## zowee

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3826298
> 
> Grand baby stole my Louis! LOL!



That's adorable!!
My little one just woke up from a nap and started mumbling "shopping shopping.." to herself carrying this.
I think it's the perfect size for her??


----------



## Poochie231080

Old pic of my little princess


----------



## j19

At a Burberry event yesterday to view the runway collection and some shopping after


----------



## ivyvid

It's the time of the year... 
#soccerm[emoji173]️m


----------



## Meika98

On our way home from the market.


----------



## bole_ss

MP type of day


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Went to tea this afternoon with my Vaneau.


----------



## fyn72

Outvto dinner with St Germain BB[emoji173]️ perfect little evening bag! The gold chain is so shiny and beautiful irl!


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> Went to tea this afternoon with my Vaneau.
> 
> View attachment 3827534


Your Vaneau looks great on you!


----------



## chicnfab

fyn72 said:


> Outvto dinner with St Germain BB[emoji173]️ perfect little evening bag! The gold chain is so shiny and beautiful irl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827551
> View attachment 3827554


Sooo gorgeous.... I reAlly love to have it in red... kindly show us what fits inside..thank u so much..


----------



## vinbenphon1

Poochie231080 said:


> Metis family picture


They seem to be enjoying the view together heheheh.



M5_Traveler said:


> At Paris


Gorgeous pics... have a great holiday. Get to the catacombs if you can. Amazing history.



chicnfab said:


> With my tivoli pm.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️❤️


Always looking stylish with your Vuittons


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Iamminda said:


> Your Vaneau looks great on you!


Thank you for your lovely comments!


----------



## chicnfab

vinbenphon1 said:


> They seem to be enjoying the view together heheheh.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous pics... have a great holiday. Get to the catacombs if you can. Amazing history.
> 
> 
> Always looking stylish with your Vuittons


Thanks my love


----------



## fyn72

A trip to Lv with Brittany, tried on the new colour Pochette Metis. So beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## MahaM

fyn72 said:


> A trip to Lv with Brittany, tried on the new colour Pochette Metis. So beautiful [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828050
> View attachment 3828051


Nice photos !
And i love your scarf... very elegant.


----------



## Suns123

trip to the mall with my neo vivienne [emoji7]!


----------



## fyn72

Suns123 said:


> View attachment 3828483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trip to the mall with my neo vivienne [emoji7]!



I love this bag! [emoji7]


----------



## fyn72

chicnfab said:


> Sooo gorgeous.... I reAlly love to have it in red... kindly show us what fits inside..thank u so much..



This is what I had inside, but you can fit more if you carry a card holder or Empreinte key pouch as a small wallet. My Capucines compact is quite thick but it all fit in fine including my IPhone 6


----------



## chicnfab

fyn72 said:


> This is what I had inside, but you can fit more if you carry a card holder or Empreinte key pouch as a small wallet. My Capucines compact is quite thick but it all fit in fine including my IPhone 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828540
> View attachment 3828541


Thank u so much.. that's really helpful..


----------



## Suns123

fyn72 said:


> I love this bag! [emoji7]



[emoji7][emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## Pmrbfay

Hi @zowee - your little one is a cutie for sure!


----------



## forever.elise

I keep forgetting to post pics of my new babylove. Here she is, my brand new Alma BB. The Amarante color is shining in the sunlight[emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3829262
> 
> I keep forgetting to post pics of my new babylove. Here she is, my brand new Alma BB. The Amarante color is shining in the sunlight[emoji7]


Amarante is so darn gorgeous!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

her vet bill came to $650 today  i was talking to her and explaining how she cost me more today than my pochette (which i took to the vet as my purse).


----------



## miss_chiff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> her vet bill came to $650 today  i was talking to her and explaining how she cost me more today than my pochette (which i took to the vet as my purse).
> View attachment 3829484


Sweet little baby...I'm sure she's more than worth it!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

It's raining but I love my Vaneau so much I carry it with me every day. It's a good bag to wear with my trench coat!




I only have 3 LV pieces but I'm not getting tired of them. Don't know when I'm gonna add to my LV family, just enjoying what I've got so far.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3829262
> 
> I keep forgetting to post pics of my new babylove. Here she is, my brand new Alma BB. The Amarante color is shining in the sunlight[emoji7]



She is gorgeous! I love the Amarante color~ please feel free to post more action pics of her!



ccbaggirl89 said:


> her vet bill came to $650 today  i was talking to her and explaining how she cost me more today than my pochette (which i took to the vet as my purse).
> View attachment 3829484



I hope your bb doggie is OK-- adorable dog with an equally adorable pochette!


----------



## MayyaS




----------



## Poochie231080

vinbenphon1 said:


> They seem to be enjoying the view together heheheh.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous pics... have a great holiday. Get to the catacombs if you can. Amazing history.
> 
> 
> 
> Always looking stylish with your Vuittons




Haha indeed


----------



## Poochie231080

My trusted Marni last weekend with the LVxChapman luggage tags, didn't use my other LV bags as it was raining the whole day


----------



## musiclover

My beautiful Speedy 30 B with my Rifle Paper Co. 16 month planner from Anthropologie.


----------



## Poochie231080

Trying to work


----------



## cwool

ccbaggirl89 said:


> her vet bill came to $650 today  i was talking to her and explaining how she cost me more today than my pochette (which i took to the vet as my purse).
> View attachment 3829484



Your fur baby is adorable [emoji169] (...your Pochette too [emoji6])


----------



## jovaine00

Suns123 said:


> View attachment 3828483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trip to the mall with my neo vivienne [emoji7]!



Beautiful bag! I'm picking her up in Oct! 2 more weeks I can't wait[emoji23]


----------



## MahaM

Poochie231080 said:


> Trying to work


Lovely LV collection!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Here's me and my Neverfull. I can't live without it! Lol!


----------



## AndreaM99

On the first day of autumn. Switching from DA to Mono. Bye-bye summer!


----------



## fyn72

AndreaM99 said:


> On the first day of autumn. Switching from DA to Mono. Bye-bye summer!



Gorgeous [emoji7] and I'm going opposite.. to Azur haha it's spring then summer her in Aus! It feels like summer already though [emoji32]


----------



## MayyaS

AndreaM99 said:


> On the first day of autumn. Switching from DA to Mono. Bye-bye summer!


OMG! Love the Metis and scarf combination


----------



## AndreaM99

MayyaS said:


> OMG! Love the Metis and scarf combination



Right? It is more feminine. I really really like it! I have my reverse PM with another bandeau and it is very cute! (I am not a bandeau person at all, but I could not resist to decorate my bags instead of my neck, haha).


----------



## MayyaS

AndreaM99 said:


> Right? It is more feminine. I really really like it! I have my reverse PM with another bandeau and it is very cute! (I am not a bandeau person at all, but I could not resist to decorate my bags instead of my neck, haha).


Exactly! This is my latest obsession Metis and scarf. Metis looks so official, so scarf definitely adds some feminine look. Gorgeous choice!!!!


----------



## AndreaM99

MayyaS said:


> Exactly! This is my latest obsession Metis and scarf. Metis looks so official, so scarf definitely adds some feminine look. Gorgeous choice!!!!



 Thank you!


----------



## luvlux64

Hi guys, went out to (all girls) lunch yesterday & wore my first LV Bandeau. Also wearing my first LV bag - Speedy B25 (2015). Happy Friday!


----------



## Pursebella

Ready to leave for a bright new day with my Lockme ii eyelets!! Love this bag!!


----------



## missconvy

luvlux64 said:


> Hi guys, went out to (all girls) lunch yesterday & wore my first LV Bandeau. Also wearing my first LV bag - Speedy B25 (2015). Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3831802



Cute! I wish I could rock a bandeau like you!


----------



## viewwing

Pursebella said:


> Ready to leave for a bright new day with my Lockme ii eyelets!! Love this bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831805


Very special!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Pursebella said:


> Ready to leave for a bright new day with my Lockme ii eyelets!! Love this bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831805


I can understand you loving it, it's absolutely gorgeous and looks great on you.


----------



## Pursebella

LuckyBitch said:


> I can understand you loving it, it's absolutely gorgeous and looks great on you.


Thank You!!


----------



## Pursebella

viewwing said:


> Very special!


Thank You!!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

AndreaM99 said:


> On the first day of autumn. Switching from DA to Mono. Bye-bye summer!





AndreaM99 said:


> Right? It is more feminine. I really really like it! I have my reverse PM with another bandeau and it is very cute! (I am not a bandeau person at all, but I could not resist to decorate my bags instead of my neck, haha).



Your outfits and bags are so on point! Such an inspiration


----------



## pearlsnjeans

With my pochette Felicie again:



Just because it's officially Autumn, my DA Felicie is going to hide. She looks cute with my tweed jacket.

Also, everyone posting their ootd photos with their bags are so inspiring and beautiful!


Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> With my pochette Felicie again:
> 
> View attachment 3832463
> 
> Just because it's officially Autumn, my DA Felicie is going to hide. She looks cute with my tweed jacket.
> 
> Also, everyone posting their ootd photos with their bags are so inspiring and beautiful!
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Your Felicie looks great with your outfit -- you can probably wear this little beauty a bit longer


----------



## Bisoux78

Friday afternoon shopping in Soho w/ my beloved Retiro PM


----------



## deltalady

My Cluny MM at Nordstrom


----------



## fyn72

Brittany [emoji177]


----------



## Yuki85

Lunch time with my speedy 35B!!


----------



## MarLoLV

Saturday shopping with my speedy 25!


----------



## Fierymo

Recovering in bed after minor surgery. Sitting here with me is my Trouviile.


----------



## camalie

Fierymo said:


> Recovering in bed after minor surgery. Sitting here with me is my Trouviile.
> 
> View attachment 3832925


Wishing you a quick recovery!


----------



## Fierymo

camalie said:


> Wishing you a quick recovery!


Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Bisoux78 said:


> Friday afternoon shopping in Soho w/ my beloved Retiro PM



Looking very fierce!!! I love your Retiro!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Yuki85 said:


> Lunch time with my speedy 35B!!
> 
> View attachment 3832797



So gorgeous!! I love your bag charms~ where did you get them?


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Iamminda said:


> Your Felicie looks great with your outfit -- you can probably wear this little beauty a bit longer



Thank you!   I feel like I might end up making her look dingey since I find myself taking her out all the time. I guess it's safe to say that I can take her out during one of those sunny autumn days.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

MarLoLV said:


> Saturday shopping with my speedy 25!



I love everything about this photo!! Your outfit and shoes are so cute and your beautiful speedy is the cherry on top!


----------



## amateurjeweler

Just sharing my vintage LVoes: a saumur and a sac souple. I'm not modeling them, but they're currently "in action" for me as weekend getaway luggage.

These bags were purchased through consignment and are each about as old as I am. They represent what I feel are the best qualities of the brand: bulletproof canvas, vachetta that ages like fine wine, brass hardware that patinas gracefully and glides smoothly even decades later, timeless design, and impeccable French craftsmanship.

Also snapped a pic of my Essential V bracelet, which is probably the best purchase I've made in a while.


----------



## Leena.212




----------



## Leena.212

Leena.212 said:


> View attachment 3833219


from Quebec City last month


----------



## Leena.212

MarLoLV said:


> Saturday shopping with my speedy 25!


love the patina


----------



## fyn72

At a car show it's already getting so hot!


----------



## Erin DL Cruz

"Despite your busy schedule, you still look so fresh and young," says Mr Batignolles to Mrs to be Neverfull. Note: she always brings a laptop wherever she goes! #bagstories


----------



## Roxannek

Not such a great photo, but took my Pochette Metis with me to get my wrist tattoo.


----------



## JLP2006

bole_ss said:


> View attachment 3827452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP type of day



I have the exact same two MP's.  Just picked up my giraffe one today


----------



## JLP2006

luvlux64 said:


> Hi guys, went out to (all girls) lunch yesterday & wore my first LV Bandeau. Also wearing my first LV bag - Speedy B25 (2015). Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3831802


Love that bandeau...and the Eye trunk


----------



## chicnfab

fyn72 said:


> Brittany [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832777


Super love this one!! From ootd to bag ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Fierymo said:


> Recovering in bed after minor surgery. Sitting here with me is my Trouviile.
> 
> View attachment 3832925


Get well soon!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## leechiyong

Twist Bracelet:


----------



## Fierymo

chicnfab said:


> Get well soon!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you.


----------



## Roxana

ccbaggirl89 said:


> her vet bill came to $650 today  i was talking to her and explaining how she cost me more today than my pochette (which i took to the vet as my purse).
> View attachment 3829484


 Ahhhhh well she looks like she is worth a million times more as well...


----------



## luvlux64

missconvy said:


> Cute! I wish I could rock a bandeau like you!


Thanks, I tried different ways  & it turned out okay 


JLP2006 said:


> Love that bandeau...and the Eye trunk


Thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

just realized before work that i must really like shades of blue! w/epi cyan pochette


----------



## onlyk

Enjoy a small cup of freshly brewed coffee with my favorite and flashy Alma PM vernis Rose Grenadine red (lighting made it appear orange, it's a true red)


----------



## Luv Classics

Happy Monogram Monday!!!

All planned for the week!


----------



## LadyR

Enjoying a lazy afternoon yesterday at Oakland Beach in Rye, NY with my Speedy 30 DA, adorned with the Insolence Bag Charm in Multicolore.


----------



## AndreaM99

pearlsnjeans said:


> Your outfits and bags are so on point! Such an inspiration


Oh, thank you so much! Honestly, I do not follow any "fashion streams", I follow myself and I dress based on what I like and feel best in regardless what is currently "in". Boring, right?


----------



## Jodiehc90

Hello everyone!! Me and my speedy 35 settled down after a long day at work! Looking forward to collecting my key pouch on Friday!


----------



## AndreaM99

Today with my Metis empreinte in Celeste in folklore style


----------



## Fierymo

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3384729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought my MC white Sharleen to basketball game.


Gorgeous bag


----------



## jszkat

Enjoying my Monogram bags. 

Speedy B25



I am still careful with my 3 yr old Palermo. However, I do not freak out anymore because of few drops of rain...



 20 minutes later almost invisible...


----------



## MahaM

jszkat said:


> Enjoying my Monogram bags.
> 
> Speedy B25
> View attachment 3835822
> 
> 
> I am still careful with my 3 yr old Palermo. However, I do not freak out anymore because of few drops of rain...
> 
> View attachment 3835823
> 
> 20 minutes later almost invisible...
> View attachment 3835824


Cute and lovely bag plus a nice outfit.


----------



## redjellybean

My new baby: speedy b 25


----------



## LuxMommy

Love this one so much [emoji177][emoji177][emoji254]


----------



## chicnfab

With camera pouch on a lovely day! 

Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## LadyR

My beautiful pre-loved Galliera PM Mono sitting pretty with Mr. AFLAC while I work.  Purchased Miss Galliera last year from Yoogi's - she's from 2008, clean inside and out, with a lovely medium honey patina.  Yoogi's has such a great selection of pre-loved!


----------



## kkfiregirl

luvlux64 said:


> Hi guys, went out to (all girls) lunch yesterday & wore my first LV Bandeau. Also wearing my first LV bag - Speedy B25 (2015). Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3831802



You look FABULOUS!



Pursebella said:


> Ready to leave for a bright new day with my Lockme ii eyelets!! Love this bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831805



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Fierymo said:


> Recovering in bed after minor surgery. Sitting here with me is my Trouviile.
> 
> View attachment 3832925



Hope you are okay. Hugs. 



Leena.212 said:


> View attachment 3833219



[emoji173]️



fyn72 said:


> At a car show it's already getting so hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833319



That bag is HOT!



leechiyong said:


> Twist Bracelet:
> View attachment 3834281



Gorgeous - we are twins on this one[emoji4]


----------



## jessrawr

MarLoLV said:


> Saturday shopping with my speedy 25!



BEAUTIFUL patina! [emoji7]


----------



## Sandra.AT

going to work with my new jersey magnolia  she even fits in the closet at my work


----------



## kellytheshopper

Pochette Felicie at Walt Disney World in Florida[emoji193]


----------



## fyn72

My birthday present to me from me [emoji177] love this combo for Spring and Summer. We have many months of hot weather I think she’ll patina quickly


----------



## love2learn

LuxMommy said:


> Love this one so much [emoji177][emoji177][emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836431


I still love your Montaigne in taupe too!!  The taupe glace just doesn't do it for me like the taupe color you have.


----------



## love2learn

Sandra.AT said:


> going to work with my new jersey magnolia  she even fits in the closet at my work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837384
> View attachment 3837385


I'm really starting to love this bag!  Love this magnolia color and the burgandy color.


----------



## love2learn

fyn72 said:


> My birthday present to me from me [emoji177] love this combo for Spring and Summer. We have many months of hot weather I think she’ll patina quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837934


Happy Birthday Fyn!!  What a beautiful present.  I like to do that tooEnjoy this beauty.  Glad our summer is ramping down here and hopefully fall will be here soon.


----------



## LuxMommy

love2learn said:


> I still love your Montaigne in taupe too!!  The taupe glace just doesn't do it for me like the taupe color you have.


Thank you dearest love2learn! I agree, I went to see some items in the new taupe glace with high hopes, but it is somewhat colder in tone, I think, and just did not do it for me, either. I feel very fortunate to have purchased this bag when I had the chance.


----------



## LuxuryHill

Fierymo said:


> Recovering in bed after minor surgery. Sitting here with me is my Trouviile.
> 
> View attachment 3832925


My fav LV bag, get well soon.


----------



## Fierymo

LuxuryHill said:


> My fav LV bag, get well soon.


Thank you. I'm on the mend. About to binge watch Game of Thrones.[emoji1]


----------



## cwool

Tuning into a bit of soccer [emoji460]️ last night


----------



## cwool

And some breakfast this AM


----------



## Coffee911

cwool said:


> View attachment 3838510
> 
> 
> And some breakfast this AM



May I ask what the name of this bag is? It's beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## chicnfab

With tivoli pm on a sunny day!!!

Happy Friday everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

pearlsnjeans said:


> It's raining but I love my Vaneau so much I carry it with me every day. It's a good bag to wear with my trench coat!
> 
> View attachment 3829567
> 
> 
> I only have 3 LV pieces but I'm not getting tired of them. Don't know when I'm gonna add to my LV family, just enjoying what I've got so far.



Do you have a tutorial on how you wrap the handles with those scarves?  Looks great and must protect from the staining!


----------



## Aliluvlv

chicnfab said:


> With tivoli pm on a sunny day!!!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Wow what a great picture! Happy Friday [emoji2]


----------



## chicnfab

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow what a great picture! Happy Friday [emoji2]


Thank u.. happy Friday ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Jordyaddict

My favourite mm waiting with me at the airport to pick up some family.


----------



## cwool

cwool said:


> View attachment 3838510
> 
> 
> And some breakfast this AM


----------



## cwool

Coffee911 said:


> May I ask what the name of this bag is? It's beautiful [emoji7]



oops, quoted my post first instead of yours
thanks, it's the Marylebone GM, now discontinued


----------



## pearlsnjeans

BonVoyageBaby said:


> Do you have a tutorial on how you wrap the handles with those scarves?  Looks great and must protect from the staining!



Hello! Thank you for your lovely comments. I don’t have a tutorial for wrapping scarves around handles at the moment but I think you can Google videos using these keywords “how to wrap twilly around handle”

Here’s one that I think shows how to wrap it around a handle


My Vaneau has pink glazing on the handles that I want to protect from color transfer so I wrap my Twillys around it. Makes the handles more comfortable to hold and makes my bag look different. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Bags_4_life

onlyk said:


> View attachment 3834546
> 
> Enjoy a small cup of freshly brewed coffee with my favorite and flashy Alma PM vernis Rose Grenadine red (lighting made it appear orange, it's a true red)


Wait, your Starbucks has red cups already?? Or did they get matchy matchy with your bag?


----------



## jovaine00

Sitting Pretty while car shopping~


----------



## onlyk

Bags_4_life said:


> Wait, your Starbucks has red cups already?? Or did they get matchy matchy with your bag?


ha ha ha... yeah, saw that was different but wasn't thinking of it, now since you pointed it out, will check it out again next time go there


----------



## chicnfab

jovaine00 said:


> View attachment 3839170
> 
> Sitting Pretty while car shopping~


She's a beauty ❤️❤️❤️... kindly share what fits inside your gorgeous bag... thank u


----------



## jovaine00

chicnfab said:


> She's a beauty [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... kindly share what fits inside your gorgeous bag... thank u



Hi it fits my multicolore zippy coin purse, Cles in DE, DE mini Pochette, my Gucci shades, 2 lipsticks, a pack of tissues & wet wipes & my powerbank. Still roomy[emoji6]


----------



## chicnfab

jovaine00 said:


> Hi it fits my multicolore zippy coin purse, Cles in DE, DE mini Pochette, my Gucci shades, 2 lipsticks, a pack of tissues & wet wipes & my powerbank. Still roomy[emoji6]


Thank u ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## bakeacookie

Trying out the Horizon in eclipse.


----------



## luvlux64

In action is my mon monogram walking out of the LV store & coming home with me . Thanks for letting me share my little happiness...


----------



## jovaine00

chicnfab said:


> Thank u [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



U’re most welcome[emoji847]


----------



## mi.kay

Shameless modshot. I like to wear my One Handle Flap Bag with casual clothes


----------



## fyn72

Coffee stop while shopping [emoji4]


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> going to work with my new jersey magnolia  she even fits in the closet at my work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837384
> View attachment 3837385



It fits you very well [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## cafecreme15

fyn72 said:


> Coffee stop while shopping [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3839914



Love this color!


----------



## Sandra.AT

I can't decide which bag shall I take haha [emoji23] I'm so in love with my new jersey bag so that I don't want to use different bag haha


----------



## pearlsnjeans

mi.kay said:


> Shameless modshot. I like to wear my One Handle Flap Bag with casual clothes



Looking very casually fabulous! ❤️


----------



## amstevens714

Sandra.AT said:


> going to work with my new jersey magnolia  she even fits in the closet at my work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837384
> View attachment 3837385


Beautiful!!


----------



## litchi

LV and sashimi salad (hint, hint)... 


This Cruise2018 Kabuki bandoulière was a surprise! Very happy to have it!


----------



## litchi

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3839786
> 
> 
> Trying out the Horizon in eclipse.


That Horizon is so dreamy! Did you get it?


----------



## bakeacookie

litchi said:


> That Horizon is so dreamy! Did you get it?



Not yet. I can't decide between monogram, monogram eclipse, or my world tour.


----------



## Poochie231080

Me & my mojito 

Added a long chain to pochette ipad to wear it as a crossbody


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yuki85 said:


> It fits you very well [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji8][emoji8]





amstevens714 said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you so much  I love this bag and this colour fits perfectly to DE


----------



## ccbaggirl89

my mom texted me this. i've trained her to send me "action" shots. she won't allow me to get her any lv bags so i buy her slgs and cute old-school pochettes. she lives in Hawaii, so that's her little charm.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my mom texted me this. i've trained her to send me "action" shots. she won't allow me to get her any lv bags so i buy her slgs and cute old-school pochettes. she lives in Hawaii, so that's her little charm.
> View attachment 3841242



Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

litchi said:


> LV and sashimi salad (hint, hint)...
> View attachment 3840912
> 
> This Cruise2018 Kabuki bandoulière was a surprise! Very happy to have it!
> View attachment 3840916



Oooh! Sashimi~~ Yum!  And what a beautiful strap


----------



## bakeacookie

Starting the work week with my Speedy B 25!


----------



## LadyR

Another afternoon this past weekend at Oakland Beach in Rye, NY - and this time with my Totally MM in DA.  Adorned with the Ladurée Parisienne Macarons Keyring in Rose.


----------



## MahaM

mi.kay said:


> Shameless modshot. I like to wear my One Handle Flap Bag with casual clothes


I love it .


----------



## Yuki85

Rainy day [emoji42][emoji42][emoji42]


----------



## marwa_omar




----------



## BagLady14

I only take this one out in the fall,  Ombre Audacieuse Empreinte pm


----------



## luvlux64

Dropping off kids to school & this little one always comes along . Loving  my mon mono mini pochette for running errands... happy hump day!


----------



## BagLady14

luvlux64 said:


> Dropping off kids to school & this little one always comes along [emoji2]. Loving [emoji813] my mon mono mini pochette for running errands... happy hump day!
> View attachment 3843074


So so cute!


----------



## kristine Basco

Finally got my montaigne back from repair


----------



## yubonita

nvie said:


> View attachment 3821838



Lovely! Is that Fiesole?


----------



## cafecreme15

litchi said:


> LV and sashimi salad (hint, hint)...
> View attachment 3840912
> 
> This Cruise2018 Kabuki bandoulière was a surprise! Very happy to have it!
> View attachment 3840916



Omg YUM!! And what a cool strap! Make sure to share a picture once it is attached to purse!


----------



## viewwing

Getting ready to leave the house


----------



## litchi

I prefer my Speedys carried by hand but a strap does come in handy especially when traveling.


----------



## litchi




----------



## ASL4Allie

In action at my Lifetime Fitness gym


----------



## fyn72

Beautiful Spring day to take this one out [emoji254]


----------



## love2learn

litchi said:


> View attachment 3843583


Really like the strap contrast with the Speedy!  So edgy!


----------



## love2learn

ASL4Allie said:


> View attachment 3843633
> 
> 
> In action at my Lifetime Fitness gym


Glad somebody worked out today


----------



## love2learn

fyn72 said:


> Beautiful Spring day to take this one out [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843649


Gorgeous Fyn!!  And I'm not a big Azur fan, but you always make every bag you have look so amazing!


----------



## litchi

love2learn said:


> Really like the strap contrast with the Speedy!  So edgy!


Thank you, *love2learn*!   Not really edgy irl, but the strap helps a bit, yes? 

Thank you for the _Likes_, dear @Iamminda, @chicnfab and @luvlux64!


----------



## ZoeyZhou




----------



## amstevens714

fyn72 said:


> Coffee stop while shopping [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3839914



Gorgeous!


----------



## Missydora

litchi said:


> I prefer my Speedys carried by hand but a strap does come in handy especially when traveling.
> View attachment 3843568


Wow! I'm doing catch up on this thread and your strap caught my eye. Looks fabulous such a neat idea, can kabuki a range of bags now.


----------



## bagofluxury

luvlux64 said:


> In action is my mon monogram walking out of the LV store & coming home with me . Thanks for letting me share my little happiness...
> View attachment 3839784
> View attachment 3839785



You had a goooood shopping day!! All my favorite shopping bags!


----------



## Dmurphy1

litchi said:


> View attachment 3843583


WOW, I adore this strap !!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Playing dress up with the bandeau that I’m using as a strap...


----------



## litchi

Missydora said:


> Wow! I'm doing catch up on this thread and your strap caught my eye. Looks fabulous such a neat idea, can kabuki a range of bags now.


Thank you, *Missydora*! Hope you can "kabuki a range of bags" soon! 



Dmurphy1 said:


> WOW, I adore this strap !!!


Thank you, *Dmurphy1*! 

And thank you for your kind _Likes_, dear kabuki LVoers!


----------



## litchi

frivofrugalista said:


> Playing dress up with the bandeau that I’m using as a strap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844099


Such eye-candy! Beautiful pair, dear FF!


----------



## frivofrugalista

litchi said:


> Such eye-candy! Beautiful pair, dear FF!



Thank you litchi! Love this bag and it’s vibrant colours!


----------



## Sandra.AT

visiting a friend with my alma pm


----------



## fyn72

Sandra.AT said:


> visiting a friend with my alma pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844402



Looks great on you! Love your outfit, you always looks so good [emoji7]


----------



## fyn72

This beauty always gets compliments by the shop assistants [emoji177]


----------



## Dmurphy1

frivofrugalista said:


> Playing dress up with the bandeau that I’m using as a strap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844099


BIG LOVE for this  enjoy this beauty !!!


----------



## anthrosphere

frivofrugalista said:


> Playing dress up with the bandeau that I’m using as a strap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844099


*drools all over phone*
What a beauty! And brilliant idea to use the scarf as a strap.


----------



## luvlux64

My Neonoe's first day out . Trying on some top in the dressing room . Have a nice long weekend everyone


----------



## Missydora

My new Speedy on her first proper day outing,  we're off to a Mongolian hot pot restaurant its my birthday dinner  yay.


----------



## umamanikam

Missydora said:


> My new Speedy on her first proper day outing,  we're off to a Mongolian hot pot restaurant its my birthday dinner  yay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844493


Happy birthday


----------



## Missydora

umamanikam said:


> Happy birthday


 Thank you


----------



## bole_ss

litchi said:


> View attachment 3843583



What is the item number for this? Love it!


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> This beauty always gets compliments by the shop assistants [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844485


I always love seeing this pink beauty too!!!


----------



## bole_ss

Missydora said:


> My new Speedy on her first proper day outing,  we're off to a Mongolian hot pot restaurant its my birthday dinner  yay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844493



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Iamminda

Missydora said:


> My new Speedy on her first proper day outing,  we're off to a Mongolian hot pot restaurant its my birthday dinner  yay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844493



Beautiful Speedy.  Have a nice birthday dinner (Mongolian hot pot — yum yum!).


----------



## litchi

bole_ss said:


> What is the item number for this? Love it!


Hi, bole_ss, item number is J02399 (BAND. MNG KAB.ST.)


----------



## litchi

Missydora said:


> My new Speedy on her first proper day outing,  we're off to a Mongolian hot pot restaurant its my birthday dinner  yay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844493


Happy birthday, Missydora!


----------



## frivofrugalista

anthrosphere said:


> *drools all over phone*
> What a beauty! And brilliant idea to use the scarf as a strap.





Dmurphy1 said:


> BIG LOVE for this  enjoy this beauty !!!



Thank you both[emoji7][emoji170][emoji173]️


----------



## love2learn

frivofrugalista said:


> Playing dress up with the bandeau that I’m using as a strap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844099


You have such beautiful taste!  And so creative!


----------



## love2learn

fyn72 said:


> This beauty always gets compliments by the shop assistants [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844485


That's because you wear it so well!!  Looks beautiful!


----------



## love2learn

luvlux64 said:


> My Neonoe's first day out . Trying on some top in the dressing room . Have a nice long weekend everyone
> View attachment 3844488


Love the NeoNoe in cerise.  So beautiful and I see your beautiful red shoes in the mirror.


----------



## love2learn

Missydora said:


> My new Speedy on her first proper day outing,  we're off to a Mongolian hot pot restaurant its my birthday dinner  yay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844493


Looks lovely!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## luvlux64

love2learn said:


> Love the NeoNoe in cerise.  So beautiful and I see your beautiful red shoes in the mirror.


Thanks, the Gucci slippers & the LV bag are a perfect match ! I think this Neonoe color is coquelicot (red orange). It's a new shade of red for LV (?)


----------



## love2learn

luvlux64 said:


> Thanks, the Gucci slippers & the LV bag are a perfect match ! I think this Neonoe color is coquelicot (red orange). It's a new shade of red for LV (?)


Sometimes it's hard to tell in pictures the true color.  I have a coquelicot epi pochette and it's more orange red, but in pictures it looks sometimes closer to red.  Either way it's a beautiful bright color against the monogram!


----------



## bole_ss

litchi said:


> Hi, bole_ss, item number is J02399 (BAND. MNG KAB.ST.)



Thanks! I can’t find it online so I’ll have to call


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bole_ss said:


> Thanks! I can’t find it online so I’ll have to call


I've been checking online and it's doesn't seem to have posted yet.....


----------



## Fierymo

It's a sunny Friday. The weekend starts NOW!! [emoji6]


----------



## Missydora

bole_ss said:


> Happy Birthday!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Speedy.  Have a nice birthday dinner (Mongolian hot pot — yum yum!).





litchi said:


> Happy birthday, Missydora!





love2learn said:


> Looks lovely!  Happy Birthday!


Thank you eveyone   I had a very lovely time  with family, friends,  amazing food's and of course LV,  my perfect day


----------



## litchi

bole_ss said:


> Thanks! I can’t find it online so I’ll have to call





LVlvoe_bug said:


> I've been checking online and it's doesn't seem to have posted yet.....


Best to call your SA. I only knew of the kabuki strap from the Cruise 2018 thread.   TPF is faster than the website!


----------



## fyn72

love2learn said:


> That's because you wear it so well!!  Looks beautiful!


Aww you are so sweet! Thanks doll!


----------



## Missydora

I want to "kabuki' some of my bags especially my plain black leather ones with a bandeau bb.  Is there 2 versions?  The bottom one seems to be the only available one in my country UK.  The top version is available in Hong Kong Asian countries. Anyone have the top version?


----------



## Missydora

So sorry I just realised I've gone and posted in the wrong thread


----------



## JanDottzzzzzzzi

litchi said:


> I prefer my Speedys carried by hand but a strap does come in handy especially when traveling.
> View attachment 3843568


Looks great with that strap


----------



## MarLoLV

Missydora said:


> My new Speedy on her first proper day outing,  we're off to a Mongolian hot pot restaurant its my birthday dinner  yay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844493


Happy birthday! Great bag!


----------



## Missydora

MarLoLV said:


> Happy birthday! Great bag!


Thank you lots of hugs and kisses.  It took me long enough to decide on bag no2 I m so relived I have made the right choice. I  speedy so much.   Will be researching for bag No3 soon and my angst will begin again


----------



## bole_ss

Missydora said:


> I want to "kabuki' some of my bags especially my plain black leather ones with a bandeau bb.  Is there 2 versions?  The bottom one seems to be the only available one in my country UK.  The top version is available in Hong Kong Asian countries. Anyone have the top version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844953
> View attachment 3844957



I have seen them both in person but I’m in US.


----------



## bole_ss

litchi said:


> Best to call your SA. I only knew of the kabuki strap from the Cruise 2018 thread.   TPF is faster than the website!



Sad but true


----------



## Missydora

bole_ss said:


> I have seen them both in person but I’m in US.


Thanks for this. I thought it might be region specific or one of them is extra limited edition.


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Fierymo said:


> It's a sunny Friday. The weekend starts NOW!! [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3844911


Love that bag charm- happy weekend!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

MarLoLV said:


> Happy birthday! Great bag!


Happy Birthday! Such a great choice!


----------



## Fierymo

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> Love that bag charm- happy weekend!


Thanks,  I attached the LV key extender to a Pompom.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

My Felicie playing with some  Gucci. 




Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## leechiyong

Out with my compact Twist wallet:


----------



## luvlux64

BagLady14 said:


> So so cute!


Thank you @BagLady14 , I should've said "little old lady" as she is 12 years old.... she will always be my only daughter & my sons (3 boys) only sister 



bagofluxury said:


> You had a goooood shopping day!! All my favorite shopping bags!


Thanks @bagofluxury  & yes indeed . Some little slg luxuries 

Thanks everyone for the Likes


----------



## Poochie231080

My twist bracelet (amongst others) 

So much for indefinite ban


----------



## Poochie231080

leechiyong said:


> Out with my compact Twist wallet:
> View attachment 3845562



Love everything twist


----------



## leechiyong

Poochie231080 said:


> Love everything twist


I’m a huge fan too.  I’d buy it all if I could.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Poochie231080 said:


> My twist bracelet (amongst others)
> 
> So much for indefinite ban



Nice looking haul!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

leechiyong said:


> Out with my compact Twist wallet:
> View attachment 3845562



I love your compact Twist wallet!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Louis V in a Gucci bree lol!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Suns123 said:


> View attachment 3828483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trip to the mall with my neo vivienne [emoji7]!


Gorgeous bag...


----------



## vinbenphon1

At the casino with my Twist pm.... hundreds of people just came streaming through when Dh took the photo, so I am looking a bit distracted.. LOL. Apparently the theatre had just finished hahah.


----------



## Shrinkkbo

My ever faithful Workhorse


----------



## fyn72

vinbenphon1 said:


> At the casino with my Twist pm.... hundreds of people just came streaming through when Dh took the photo, so I am looking a bit distracted.. LOL. Apparently the theatre had just finished hahah.
> 
> View attachment 3846419
> View attachment 3846420


STUNNING


----------



## Iamminda

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3846422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ever faithful Workhorse


Beautiful Belmont!


----------



## balen.girl

While waiting for my daughter.. [emoji178]


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

vinbenphon1 said:


> At the casino with my Twist pm.... hundreds of people just came streaming through when Dh took the photo, so I am looking a bit distracted.. LOL. Apparently the theatre had just finished hahah.
> 
> View attachment 3846419
> View attachment 3846420


Simply breathtaking!!


----------



## Happyja

I haven been using this crossbody bag (South Bank) for a month now.  Still not tired of it. It's so lightweight and practical. The strap is softened every day.


----------



## sonaturallyme

Happyja said:


> View attachment 3847045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven been using this crossbody bag (South Bank) for a month now.  Still not tired of it. It's so lightweight and practical. The strap is softened every day.


I've been dying to see more pics of this one. I'm surprised no one has started a clubhouse yet. It seems like such a great bag!


----------



## vinbenphon1

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Simply breathtaking!!


Thank you.


----------



## bakeacookie

Out in sunny Beverly Hills.


----------



## M5_Traveler

Pallas clutch and LV shawl❤️


----------



## LuxMommy

Loving this charm on all of my bags! With my Turenne and both of my new goodies. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 They are brightening this gloomy Monday for me.


----------



## lilo1013

leechiyong said:


> Out with my compact Twist wallet:
> View attachment 3845562


Your picture seriously makes me want to get this wallet!!


----------



## cafecreme15

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Louis V in a Gucci bree lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846352



Sounds like lyrics to a Kanye song hehe


bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3847342
> 
> 
> 
> Out in sunny Beverly Hills.


Initial twins!



M5_Traveler said:


> Pallas clutch and LV shawl[emoji173]️


Très Parisienne!!


----------



## shayna07

My NM Montsouris Backpack in the mountains


----------



## leechiyong

LV Lockit Bracelet out to lunch:


----------



## bakeacookie

Sitting pretty at work!


----------



## mrs_jm

Went to the pumpkin patch for a second visit this week, since the weather was so nice this Thanksgiving Monday. [emoji295]️[emoji262][emoji316]
Also, while snapping this pic my husband said to our daughters, "mommy needs to get out more!"  Lolol.


----------



## tenKrat

mrs_jm said:


> Went to the pumpkin patch for a second visit this week, since the weather was so nice this Thanksgiving Monday. [emoji295]️[emoji262][emoji316]
> Also, while snapping this pic my husband said to our daughters, "mommy needs to get out more!"  Lolol.
> View attachment 3848025


Great pic


----------



## love2learn

vinbenphon1 said:


> At the casino with my Twist pm.... hundreds of people just came streaming through when Dh took the photo, so I am looking a bit distracted.. LOL. Apparently the theatre had just finished hahah.
> 
> View attachment 3846419
> View attachment 3846420


Beautiful Twist!  Love that you're not posing for the camera


----------



## love2learn

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3846422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ever faithful Workhorse


Beautiful!


----------



## love2learn

mrs_jm said:


> Went to the pumpkin patch for a second visit this week, since the weather was so nice this Thanksgiving Monday. [emoji295]️[emoji262][emoji316]
> Also, while snapping this pic my husband said to our daughters, "mommy needs to get out more!"  Lolol.
> View attachment 3848025


Well it's a beautiful picture!!  Lvoe how pretty the DE looks against the orange pumpkins!


----------



## love2learn

Happyja said:


> View attachment 3847045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven been using this crossbody bag (South Bank) for a month now.  Still not tired of it. It's so lightweight and practical. The strap is softened every day.


Very nice!  I do love how they've changed up the DE straps so they aren't as rigid as they use to be.


----------



## hajarulfalenna

Hye..i am using lv speedy 30. The date code is SP1168. From my understanding is that, the first 2 is where the bag is made. First and third number mean the week, and the first and last is the year. So, mine is 2018..is my speedy not authentic? or the way i read the date code is wrong?


----------



## missboo1986

hajarulfalenna said:


> Hye..i am using lv speedy 30. The date code is SP1168. From my understanding is that, the first 2 is where the bag is made. First and third number mean the week, and the first and last is the year. So, mine is 2018..is my speedy not authentic? or the way i read the date code is wrong?



Where did you get your bag from?


----------



## hajarulfalenna

missboo1986 said:


> Where did you get your bag from?


I bought from a friend. She said the bag is authentic. She sold it because she bought a new speedy 35


----------



## vinbenphon1

love2learn said:


> Beautiful Twist!  Love that you're not posing for the camera


Lol. Thank you.


----------



## vinbenphon1

mrs_jm said:


> Went to the pumpkin patch for a second visit this week, since the weather was so nice this Thanksgiving Monday. [emoji295]️[emoji262][emoji316]
> Also, while snapping this pic my husband said to our daughters, "mommy needs to get out more!"  Lolol.
> View attachment 3848025


Love it...


----------



## vinbenphon1

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3847858
> 
> 
> Sitting pretty at work!


That blue is just gorgeous.


----------



## vinbenphon1

shayna07 said:


> My NM Montsouris Backpack in the mountains
> 
> View attachment 3847789


Beautiful.


----------



## vinbenphon1

M5_Traveler said:


> Pallas clutch and LV shawl❤️


Lovely pic...


----------



## Yuki85

SpeedyB30 mono


----------



## Zoezampalunga

hajarulfalenna said:


> Hye..i am using lv speedy 30. The date code is SP1168. From my understanding is that, the first 2 is where the bag is made. First and third number mean the week, and the first and last is the year. So, mine is 2018..is my speedy not authentic? or the way i read the date code is wrong?



Are you sure the last number is a"8"? Coud it be a"6"? Sometimes numbers hare very hard to read. [emoji4]


----------



## hajarulfalenna

Zoezampalunga said:


> Are you sure the last number is a"8"? Coud it be a"6"? Sometimes numbers hare very hard to read. [emoji4]


Yes..so sure


----------



## sonaturallyme

hajarulfalenna said:


> Yes..so sure


I would recommend getting the bag authenticated. Maybe your friendship too. I surely hope a friend wouldn't knowingly sell you a fake bag


----------



## hajarulfalenna

sonaturallyme said:


> I would recommend getting the bag authenticated. Maybe your friendship too. I surely hope a friend wouldn't knowingly sell you a fake bag


How?go to lv store?


----------



## Aliluvlv

M5_Traveler said:


> Pallas clutch and LV shawl[emoji173]️


Beautiful! All of it [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

mrs_jm said:


> Went to the pumpkin patch for a second visit this week, since the weather was so nice this Thanksgiving Monday. [emoji295]️[emoji262][emoji316]
> Also, while snapping this pic my husband said to our daughters, "mommy needs to get out more!"  Lolol.
> View attachment 3848025


This is awesome! And I totally laughed at your husband's comment but this pic is fantastic!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

hajarulfalenna said:


> Yes..so sure



I'm sorry...


----------



## sonaturallyme

hajarulfalenna said:


> How?go to lv store?


The stores typically don't authenticate bags. However, there are some paid services that you can use. I've never had anything authenticated so unfortunately I can't recommend a specific company but I do know there are several out there. Hopefully someone else can chime in


----------



## Zoezampalunga

hajarulfalenna said:


> Hye..i am using lv speedy 30. The date code is SP1168. From my understanding is that, the first 2 is where the bag is made. First and third number mean the week, and the first and last is the year. So, mine is 2018..is my speedy not authentic? or the way i read the date code is wrong?



Can you post a picture of the date code?


----------



## M5_Traveler

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful! All of it [emoji4]


Thank you


----------



## momof3boyz

M5_Traveler said:


> Pallas clutch and LV shawl❤️


Gorgeous !!! You and the LV items


----------



## M5_Traveler

momof3boyz said:


> Gorgeous !!! You and the LV items


Thank you so much


----------



## mrs_jm

Aliluvlv said:


> This is awesome! And I totally laughed at your husband's comment but this pic is fantastic!



Thank you!! He thought he was pretty funny!
[emoji4]


----------



## Jacsxcc

First day taking this beauty to work today


----------



## rosiier

Had to stop and smell the roses (not sure what flowers those are)


----------



## chicnfab

rosiier said:


> Had to stop and smell the roses (not sure what flowers those are)


Everything is so beautiful from shoes to bag and the flowers....


----------



## rosiier

chicnfab said:


> Everything is so beautiful from shoes to bag and the flowers....


Ahh thank you so much!


----------



## luvlux64

Happy National Handbag Day!


----------



## love2learn

luvlux64 said:


> Happy National Handbag Day!
> View attachment 3848755


Beautiful picture!!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

First time taking this baby out. I got her a week ago in Paris. I have always been going back and forth on this bag, and never would have known how much I love her.


----------



## Ladyzee16

NATIONAL HANDBAG DAY honoring the Favorite MM and its inhabitants!!![emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji162][emoji164]


----------



## MahaM

PuccaNGaru said:


> View attachment 3848821
> 
> 
> First time taking this baby out. I got her a week ago in Paris. I have always been going back and forth on this bag, and never would have known how much I love her.


 It’s a lovely and practical bag and looks good on you .
Enjoy your new bag


----------



## Rani

PuccaNGaru said:


> View attachment 3848821
> 
> 
> First time taking this baby out. I got her a week ago in Paris. I have always been going back and forth on this bag, and never would have known how much I love her.


Look really good on you!


----------



## Kmruss1

frivofrugalista said:


> Playing dress up with the bandeau that I’m using as a strap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844099


WOW!!! I love your bag!! Such a statement piece!


----------



## Poochie231080

Today’s pic


----------



## zowee

PuccaNGaru said:


> View attachment 3848821
> 
> 
> First time taking this baby out. I got her a week ago in Paris. I have always been going back and forth on this bag, and never would have known how much I love her.


Is that the 25?  It looks great!!


----------



## JanDottzzzzzzzi

Ladyzee16 said:


> View attachment 3848952
> View attachment 3848953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NATIONAL HANDBAG DAY honoring the Favorite MM and its inhabitants!!![emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji162][emoji164]


I love how everything fits nestled inside perfectly.


----------



## chicnfab

luvlux64 said:


> Happy National Handbag Day!
> View attachment 3848755


Love it!


----------



## PansiriCA




----------



## pmburk

Besace Rosebery at work with me today.


----------



## LVorDie

Finally got my hubby to join the LV family! He’s traveling with me and his new Keepall 55. I’m sporting the Pochette Metis Infrarouge, Monogram Icare and LV Monogram Pegase 45 #LVorDie [emoji177]


----------



## Nat_CAN

Waiting for my son (in School gym).


----------



## PuccaNGaru

zowee said:


> Is that the 25?  It looks great!!



Yup, it's the 25. I have the 25 in DE as well and love her too, but the mono has always been on my mind. I'm completely obsessed with her at the moment.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

PuccaNGaru said:


> Yup, it's the 25. I have the 25 in DE as well and love her too, but the mono has always been on my mind. I'm completely obsessed with her at the moment.



And I just realized that this picture came out huge and my mirror is so dusty...sorry!


----------



## Nat_CAN

PuccaNGaru said:


> View attachment 3848821
> 
> 
> First time taking this baby out. I got her a week ago in Paris. I have always been going back and forth on this bag, and never would have known how much I love her.


I would like to have this bag too but still can't decide between B 25 or Neverfull MM.  Looks good on you.


----------



## luvlux64

love2learn said:


> Beautiful picture!!





chicnfab said:


> Love it!



Thank you ! And thank you all for the Likes


----------



## OHtoDC

Apparently I’m feeling the neutrals today...with my Neverfull Monogram MM. I love all of my bags but this is one is great for travel and I’m headed on a trip tonight!


----------



## Nat_CAN

OHtoDC said:


> View attachment 3850509
> 
> Apparently I’m feeling the neutrals today...with my Neverfull Monogram MM. I love all of my bags but this is one is great for travel and I’m headed on a trip tonight!


Love the bag!  Does the straps stay good on your shoulders?  I am considering buying MM.


----------



## Fierymo

LVorDie said:


> Finally got my hubby to join the LV family! He’s traveling with me and his new Keepall 55. I’m sporting the Pochette Metis Infrarouge, Monogram Icare and LV Monogram Pegase 45 #LVorDie [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3850304


Heaven


----------



## OHtoDC

Nat_CAN said:


> Love the bag!  Does the straps stay good on your shoulders?  I am considering buying MM.



I feel like they settle well on my shoulders - they are thin (diameter wise) but I never feel like they are digging into me, if that makes sense. They are also strong enough to handle it when the bag is full.


----------



## AndreaM99

Lumineuse PM in Havane color.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Alma with me at the theater while preparing for a parent meeting [emoji4]


----------



## LVorDie

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3850850
> 
> 
> Alma with me at the theater while preparing for a parent meeting [emoji4]



Gorgeous!


----------



## Nat_CAN

Checking on my son's 5-year old Christmas tree, so tiny.


----------



## cafecreme15

Nat_CAN said:


> I would like to have this bag too but still can't decide between B 25 or Neverfull MM.  Looks good on you.



Honestly I would get both, even if you have to space out the purchases. They are both classic bags with very different functions. Speedy 25 and NF MM were my first 2 LV bags, and they have been my favorites of my (modest) LV collection for years. Got the speedy first, the NF either 6 months or a year later.


----------



## sonaturallyme

Waiting patiently at the bank with one of my favorite bags!! My infrarouge Pochette Metis. She's been good to me so far. **knock on wood**


----------



## Nat_CAN

cafecreme15 said:


> Honestly I would get both, even if you have to space out the purchases. They are both classic bags with very different functions. Speedy 25 and NF MM were my first 2 LV bags, and they have been my favorites of my (modest) LV collection for years. Got the speedy first, the NF either 6 months or a year later.


Thanks:- ). I know that I would use Speedy B more than Neverfull because I love crossbody bag but I already have a classic speedy... I am thinking of adding a strap to the bag to see if I like it.  If not, I will probably buy B version. Neverfull will be nice when I have to carry stuff to like soccer field or hockey rink.


----------



## cwool

High school soccer again


----------



## Poochie231080

When using one bag isn’t enough


----------



## nicoleflopy

hajarulfalenna said:


> Yes..so sure


then it should be fake, an easy way to figure out is taking to LV store to ask hot stamp your name, if its fake they wouldnt do it.
ps. try to see if you can get your money back…


----------



## forever.elise

On our way to visit Grandma with my Amarante Alma BB[emoji56]
View attachment 3852238


----------



## forever.elise

Never use Purse Forum anymore and forgot how to post pics![emoji23]


----------



## BocaBunny

Missydora said:


> I want to "kabuki' some of my bags especially my plain black leather ones with a bandeau bb.  Is there 2 versions?  The bottom one seems to be the only available one in my country UK.  The top version is available in Hong Kong Asian countries. Anyone have the top version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844953
> View attachment 3844957


Yes, at the NY store. My bestie just bought it and the matching NF in MM.


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3852239
> 
> Never use Purse Forum anymore and forgot how to post pics![emoji23]


Love seeing your beautiful Alma, Elise!   Just a couple more weeks till your big day right?  So excited for you.


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Love seeing your beautiful Alma, Elise!   Just a couple more weeks till your big day right?  So excited for you.



Aw thank you my dear!!! I will have to post more when I'm there! Two weeks to go! Wooohooo!!![emoji171]


----------



## Thomasmmouse

Hyde Park with Kabuki and Daruma doll adornment


----------



## luvlux64

Personalizing my Speedy B25 with a new Key Clochette hot stamped & colour coordinated Laduree charm . My SA was very nice to put in a special order for this key bell  . She also gave me a dummy set of keys (bottom of pic)


----------



## bakeacookie

My favorite SLGs for my tea rose saddle bag. [emoji4]


----------



## sammytheMUA

Headed out to brunch!


----------



## fyn72

It’s [emoji943] raining here finally so using my speedy b Empreinte today


----------



## fyn72

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3852239
> 
> Never use Purse Forum anymore and forgot how to post pics![emoji23]


Stunning


----------



## cajhingle

out with my vivienne for a [emoji124] in NYC


----------



## MahaM

Poochie231080 said:


> When using one bag isn’t enough


Great looking bags!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Bringing this pretty lil classy bb! ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## bakeacookie

fyn72 said:


> It’s [emoji943] raining here finally so using my speedy b Empreinte today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852774



That color is gorgeous!


----------



## j19

Yesterday’s dessert


----------



## bfly

Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## misstrine85

Out eating cake [emoji173]️


----------



## chicnfab

Have a blessed day everyone ❤️❤️ With tivoli pm today


----------



## luvlux64

It's a Rain boots kinda day . Have a nice Sunday!


LV Drop Flats Rainboots 
LV Neonoe


----------



## Aliluvlv

luvlux64 said:


> It's a Rain boots kinda day . Have a nice Sunday!
> View attachment 3853243
> 
> LV Drop Flats Rainboots
> LV Neonoe
> View attachment 3853244


Great outfit!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

chicnfab said:


> Have a blessed day everyone ❤️❤️ With tivoli pm today


What a lovely classy photo! It inspires me to break out my own Tivoli PM! Thanks for sharing


----------



## chicnfab

bellebellebelle19 said:


> What a lovely classy photo! It inspires me to break out my own Tivoli PM! Thanks for sharing


You're welcome my dear❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Pinksweater

chicnfab said:


> Have a blessed day everyone ❤️❤️ With tivoli pm today


 I love your outfit.


----------



## chicnfab

Pinksweater said:


> I love your outfit.


Ohhh thank u ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## jellenp32

luvlux64 said:


> It's a Rain boots kinda day . Have a nice Sunday!
> View attachment 3853243
> 
> LV Drop Flats Rainboots
> LV Neonoe
> View attachment 3853244


Love that outfit!!


----------



## luvlux64

Aliluvlv said:


> Great outfit!





jellenp32 said:


> Love that outfit!!



Thanks, guys! Wearing white after Labor Day? I thought this is a great contrast to the colors of fall and I love it 
Thanks for all the Likes  as well


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

On the way to work [emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

At work!


----------



## Pinkie*

sonaturallyme said:


> Waiting patiently at the bank with one of my favorite bags!! My infrarouge Pochette Metis. She's been good to me so far. **knock on wood**
> 
> View attachment 3851358


Wonderful bag


----------



## joy14

On the way to work this morning! Don't mind the chair that needs cleaning.#pomme


----------



## Roxannek

Out running around with my Beautiful Brittany on this gorgeous day in East Texas!


----------



## JLP2006

Not from today but I busted out my PM Infrarouge the other night for the home opener of our local professional AHL (hockey) team...this remains one of my favorite bags.


----------



## aimeng

Pochette voyage


----------



## Rivierab

Zucnarf said:


> In love with Capu bb


Actual perfection!


----------



## chinchin_lim

Petite Malle@dinner after LV Time Capsule Official Opening.


----------



## bakeacookie

Changed out the charm for my Alma to my Canada stamped luggage tag. [emoji4]


----------



## LV_4ever

Beautiful fall day with a beautiful bag.


----------



## Poochie231080

With matching bandeau


----------



## MarLoLV

Roxannek said:


> Out running around with my Beautiful Brittany on this gorgeous day in East Texas!
> 
> View attachment 3854111


Beautiful flower charm!


----------



## Roxannek

MarLoLV said:


> Beautiful flower charm!


Oh thank you! A girl named Marian LuxeLeatherCrafts on Etsy makes them, they are so nice!


----------



## myangrqzmom

@work w/ my LV concorde monogram. 27 years old and still looking fantastic!


----------



## myluvofbags

myangrqzmom said:


> @work w/ my LV concorde monogram. 27 years old and still looking fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855101


Wow, I agree, it looks amazing! A true testament to the quality of LV.


----------



## jovaine00

Black Beauty out for some sunshine today~[emoji56]


----------



## snibor

myangrqzmom said:


> @work w/ my LV concorde monogram. 27 years old and still looking fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855101



Now that is fantastic!


----------



## cafecreme15

chinchin_lim said:


> Petite Malle@dinner after LV Time Capsule Official Opening.



Please tell us more about this time capsule opening! Where was it buried? What was in it? What year is it from?


----------



## Nat_CAN

At Hockey Rink


----------



## chicnfab

myangrqzmom said:


> @work w/ my LV concorde monogram. 27 years old and still looking fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855101


Wow sooo beautiful and it's nice to know as well she's 27 yrs old..


----------



## chicnfab

jovaine00 said:


> View attachment 3855467
> 
> Black Beauty out for some sunshine today~[emoji56]


Beautiful...the embossing is so deep..


----------



## sonaturallyme

I was sitting at working feeling so unmotivated, so uninspired, and my face read pure misery so my manager went out and got me some flowers to perk me up. I thought that was pretty nice. 

My Speedy B25 is hiding back there on my desk


----------



## crackadoo

My first LV! A vintage Jeune Fille GM in really great condition which I scored from one of the Japanese ebay sellers


----------



## frivofrugalista

Nat_CAN said:


> At Hockey Rink



Truly Canadian [emoji1063]


----------



## frivofrugalista

The perfect fall bag...


----------



## LuxMommy

Getting ready for the LV VIP event, taking my new Saint Sulpice out for the very first time!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## chicnfab

LuxMommy said:


> Getting ready for the LV VIP event, taking my new Saint Sulpice out for the very first time!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3856527
> View attachment 3856528


You look soooo lovely.. enjoy the party!


----------



## Yuki85

Working horse for cold days


----------



## Sandra.AT

preparing my turenne pm
for my flight to dubai haha .. hiding the vachetta and taking another lv strap (from my jersey magnolia) what do you say?


----------



## LuxMommy

chicnfab said:


> You look soooo lovely.. enjoy the party!


Thanks so much!


----------



## luvspurses

Sandra.AT said:


> preparing my turenne pm
> for my flight to dubai haha .. hiding the vachetta and taking another lv strap (from my jersey magnolia) what do you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3856590


your turenne looks beautiful all dressed up!


----------



## Sandra.AT

luvspurses said:


> your turenne looks beautiful all dressed up!



thank you so much [emoji4] now I don't have to worry regarding the vachetta during the flight


----------



## pursefan06

cwool said:


> View attachment 3838510
> 
> 
> And some breakfast this AM



Are the straps comfortable on this bag?  It is really pretty.


----------



## pursefan06

] My Petite Noe' at work, with Samorga Organizer inside.


----------



## myangrqzmom

myluvofbags said:


> Wow, I agree, it looks amazing! A true testament to the quality of LV.



Thank you & totally agree!


----------



## vinbenphon1

LVorDie said:


> Finally got my hubby to join the LV family! He’s traveling with me and his new Keepall 55. I’m sporting the Pochette Metis Infrarouge, Monogram Icare and LV Monogram Pegase 45 #LVorDie [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3850304


Cute family pick. Lol.


----------



## vinbenphon1

misstrine85 said:


> Out eating cake [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3853127


Lol. That cake looks delicious. I have cake envy right now...


----------



## vinbenphon1

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> On the way to work [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853878


How are you finding the Cabas? Does she sit well on the shoulder? Looking for a tote somsorry about all the questions. Lol.


----------



## vinbenphon1

chinchin_lim said:


> Petite Malle@dinner after LV Time Capsule Official Opening.


OMG. That is stunning.


----------



## vinbenphon1

AndreaM99 said:


> Lumineuse PM in Havane color.


She looks like a delicious piece of fudge lol.



PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3850850
> 
> Alma with me at the theater while preparing for a parent meeting [emoji4]


Have to say the Alma bb is an all time favourite. And that colour is gorgeous. 



Poochie231080 said:


> When using one bag isn’t enough


Hahahah, very Chanel. Lol. Love that Gucci too. 



fyn72 said:


> It’s [emoji943] raining here finally so using my speedy b Empreinte today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852774


Such a pretty colour fyn... you can keep the rain hehehe, lost my fence (and my 15yo trees) on Monday thanks to the stormy weather over here... Sunny today though.



cajhingle said:


> out with my vivienne for a [emoji124] in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852837


Love this bag.



chicnfab said:


> Have a blessed day everyone ❤️❤️ With tivoli pm today


You look so pretty with your Tivoli today. 



frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3856487
> 
> The perfect fall bag...


Love seeing this bag... not too many around. 



LuxMommy said:


> Getting ready for the LV VIP event, taking my new Saint Sulpice out for the very first time!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3856527
> View attachment 3856528


You look stunning luxMommy. Have a great night.


----------



## Sandra.AT

ready for my flight to dubai


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> ready for my flight to dubai
> View attachment 3857353


Gute Reise!!!!


----------



## fyn72

vinbenphon1 said:


> She looks like a delicious piece of fudge lol.
> 
> 
> Have to say the Alma bb is an all time favourite. And that colour is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Hahahah, very Chanel. Lol. Love that Gucci too.
> 
> 
> Such a pretty colour fyn... you can keep the rain hehehe, lost my fence (and my 15yo trees) on Monday thanks to the stormy weather over here... Sunny today though.
> 
> 
> Love this bag.
> 
> 
> You look so pretty with your Tivoli today.
> 
> 
> Love seeing this bag... not too many around.
> 
> 
> You look stunning luxMommy. Have a great night.


Ohhh vinbenphon1, you finally have sunshine! I know you've been hammered by bad weather for a while


----------



## vinbenphon1

fyn72 said:


> Ohhh vinbenphon1, you finally have sunshine! I know you've been hammered by bad weather for a while


I know.... hahah. I moved to Perth from Gold Coast but originally from Tassie coz whenever I saw the weather it always said  40°C + for Perth.


----------



## LuxMommy

You look stunning luxMommy. Have a great night. [/QUOTE]

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## LuxMommy

vinbenphon1 said:


> She looks like a delicious piece of fudge lol.
> 
> 
> Have to say the Alma bb is an all time favourite. And that colour is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Hahahah, very Chanel. Lol. Love that Gucci too.
> 
> 
> Such a pretty colour fyn... you can keep the rain hehehe, lost my fence (and my 15yo trees) on Monday thanks to the stormy weather over here... Sunny today though.
> 
> 
> Love this bag.
> 
> 
> You look so pretty with your Tivoli today.
> 
> 
> Love seeing this bag... not too many around.
> 
> 
> You look stunning luxMommy. Have a great night.


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

vinbenphon1 said:


> How are you finding the Cabas? Does she sit well on the shoulder? Looking for a tote somsorry about all the questions. Lol.



I love it!  Fits great on my shoulders [emoji4]


----------



## Aoifs

Starting our weekend the right way! Enjoy everyone.


----------



## cwool

pursefan06 said:


> Are the straps comfortable on this bag?  It is really pretty.



Thanks! 
For me the straps become uncomfortable if I super overload the bag, and then carry her for a prolonged periods of time like when traveling. But on a basic day to day w work or shopping, I don't notice her being too heavy. Overall the straps are very similar to the Neverfull.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Getting ready for live theatre in North Texas.


----------



## AndreaM99

myluvofbags said:


> Wow, I agree, it looks amazing! A true testament to the quality of LV.


Well that is a very classy bag! Would you mind asking me if your job is related to a legal field?


----------



## GiannaCC

Monogram Shine Shawl and LV Sunset Boulevard ♡


----------



## shalomnurse

Having a cookout on this beautiful Fall day.


----------



## M5_Traveler

Keepall World Tour finally made it to Tsavo West Nationalpark, Kenya


----------



## JLP2006

AndreaM99 said:


> Lumineuse PM in Havane color.


Gorgeous Lumi and a perfect fall color...I wanted a Lumineuse but didn't get one before it got discontinued.  Periodically I look on the pre-loved market but the handles and glazing are usually pretty beat up.  Yours looks fabulous!!


----------



## Mrs.Seger

First day out in action... along with my Starb coffee and water cups Girls gotta hydrate!


----------



## mak1203

Mrs.Seger said:


> View attachment 3858537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day out in action... along with my Starb coffee and water cups Girls gotta hydrate!


Yay on the first outing!  Love DA


----------



## pearlsnjeans

GiannaCC said:


> Monogram Shine Shawl and LV Sunset Boulevard ♡



Your outfit is gorgeous!  I'm inspired~


----------



## pearlsnjeans

With my Epi Vaneau despite the fact that it is raining and stormy outside:


----------



## Sandra.AT




----------



## 2gr8

GiannaCC said:


> Monogram Shine Shawl and LV Sunset Boulevard ♡



Gorgeous shawl! I have not seen this color before.


----------



## redjellybean

New addition to my collection


----------



## fabuleux

SS15 Runway V tote by Kim Jones.


----------



## Missydora

I thought I'd share this cute pic of my cat posing with speedy on the shoe rack just before I was leaving the house.


----------



## Sandra.AT

o





Missydora said:


> I thought I'd share this cute pic of my cat posing with speedy on the shoe rack just before I was leaving the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859374


omg your cat looks sooooo cute I thought she was not real hahha I had to zoom the photo to see that this is a real cat ... supercute and the look on her face is sooo adorable..[emoji76][emoji76][emoji77][emoji13]


----------



## LV_4ever

Missydora said:


> I thought I'd share this cute pic of my cat posing with speedy on the shoe rack just before I was leaving the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859374



Your cat is as fluffy as your bag charm. Seriously adorable!


----------



## paula3boys

Sandra.AT said:


> o
> omg your cat looks sooooo cute I thought she was not real hahha I had to zoom the photo to see that this is a real cat ... supercute and the look on her face is sooo adorable..[emoji76][emoji76][emoji77][emoji13]



I thought it wasn’t real also! I thought it was one of those stuffed grumpy [emoji250]! [emoji23]


----------



## GiannaCC

pearlsnjeans said:


> Your outfit is gorgeous!  I'm inspired~





2gr8 said:


> Gorgeous shawl! I have not seen this color before.



Thank you ladies!

It is the black one, but I prefer to wear the silver side up...!


----------



## Missydora

Sandra.AT said:


> o
> omg your cat looks sooooo cute I thought she was not real hahha I had to zoom the photo to see that this is a real cat ... supercute and the look on her face is sooo adorable..[emoji76][emoji76][emoji77][emoji13]





LV_4ever said:


> Your cat is as fluffy as your bag charm. Seriously adorable!





paula3boys said:


> I thought it wasn’t real also! I thought it was one of those stuffed grumpy [emoji250]! [emoji23]


 you ladies have me in stitches. The cat is real he does move. He divides people's opinions. Some think he's cute others think he looks ugly. But we think he's super cute with his grumpy looks.  Here's another pic to show he's not a stuffed cat


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Missydora said:


> you ladies have me in stitches. The cat is real he does move. He divides people's opinions. Some think he's cute others think he looks ugly. But we think he's super cute with his grumpy looks.  Here's another pic to show he's not a stuffed cat
> View attachment 3859617



Your cat is so adorable!


----------



## Missydora

pearlsnjeans said:


> Your cat is so adorable!


Thank you.  He don't look old but he's a elderly cat 14 years old. I always take lots of pics of him now as we don't know how long we got left with him as his breed has age span of around 15years


----------



## Roxannek

Missydora said:


> you ladies have me in stitches. The cat is real he does move. He divides people's opinions. Some think he's cute others think he looks ugly. But we think he's super cute with his grumpy looks.  Here's another pic to show he's not a stuffed cat
> View attachment 3859617


He is so beautiful! He DOES look so perfect, like a stuffed toy animal! I love him!!


----------



## cwool

Missydora said:


> I thought I'd share this cute pic of my cat posing with speedy on the shoe rack just before I was leaving the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859374



What a sweet kitty!


----------



## musiclover

Missydora said:


> you ladies have me in stitches. The cat is real he does move. He divides people's opinions. Some think he's cute others think he looks ugly. But we think he's super cute with his grumpy looks.  Here's another pic to show he's not a stuffed cat
> View attachment 3859617


I love his expression!  It's hard to imagine he's grumpy with all of that lovely hair...very soft looking and I'm sure he's such a real sweetie!


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

I don't have a picture to share but both pictures of the cat made me laugh out loud. Sooo much cute and fluffy grumpiness


----------



## paula3boys

Missydora said:


> you ladies have me in stitches. The cat is real he does move. He divides people's opinions. Some think he's cute others think he looks ugly. But we think he's super cute with his grumpy looks.  Here's another pic to show he's not a stuffed cat
> View attachment 3859617


I think he is cute, but just thought he looked like that grumpy cat character lol. My son thought he was not real too. You are lucky to have him


----------



## fyn72

I can’t believe it’s cool enough to wear a scarf in October! It’s supposed to be summer! Out with Brittany [emoji177]


----------



## amstevens714

vinbenphon1 said:


> At the casino with my Twist pm.... hundreds of people just came streaming through when Dh took the photo, so I am looking a bit distracted.. LOL. Apparently the theatre had just finished hahah.
> 
> View attachment 3846419
> View attachment 3846420


Omg - this bag!!!


----------



## jfelt10

Missydora said:


> I thought I'd share this cute pic of my cat posing with speedy on the shoe rack just before I was leaving the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859374


OMG I love him and the Speedy!


----------



## Missydora

Roxannek said:


> He is so beautiful! He DOES look so perfect, like a stuffed toy animal! I love him!!





cwool said:


> What a sweet kitty!





musiclover said:


> I love his expression!  It's hard to imagine he's grumpy with all of that lovely hair...very soft looking and I'm sure he's such a real sweetie!





Pink Chanel Frosting said:


> I don't have a picture to share but both pictures of the cat made me laugh out loud. Sooo much cute and fluffy grumpiness





paula3boys said:


> I think he is cute, but just thought he looked like that grumpy cat character lol. My son thought he was not real too. You are lucky to have him





jfelt10 said:


> OMG I love him and the Speedy!


Aww thank you he is a lovely cat  I will give him extra hugs and strokes from you all.  Although he looks like a very miserable, sad grumpy ball of fluff most of the time  he is super cute very laid back cat that purrs a lot. His sour puss looks and placid personality brings a lot of happiness to us and smiles to peoples faces when they see him


----------



## vinbenphon1

amstevens714 said:


> Omg - this bag!!!


Aww thank you


----------



## Cocoabean

I was in Las Vegas the last few days. What a GREAT place to bag watch! I mostly carried my Speedy B35 in DE. I also carried my PA in Mono with the cross body strap out to dinner one evening. 

Funny hubby story...We were in the Forum Shops at Ceaser's Palace, and I said I wanted to go into Louis Vuitton. He says, "Why, you can't afford anything in there?!" He's so cute! I just giggled and kept walking with my Speedy. Yes, I buy most of my items pre-loved, but I do have a few that I got new. He has no idea LV from discount store brand.

I have never seen so may LV stores so close together! (sigh) I kept trying to ditch him, but it just didn't happen.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Finally took out Kabuki after 3 weeks in shelf...


----------



## JLP2006

Cocoabean said:


> I was in Las Vegas the last few days. What a GREAT place to bag watch! I mostly carried my Speedy B35 in DE. I also carried my PA in Mono with the cross body strap out to dinner one evening.
> 
> Funny hubby story...We were in the Forum Shops at Ceaser's Palace, and I said I wanted to go into Louis Vuitton. He says, "Why, you can't afford anything in there?!" He's so cute! I just giggled and kept walking with my Speedy. Yes, I buy most of my items pre-loved, but I do have a few that I got new. He has no idea LV from discount store brand.
> 
> I have never seen so may LV stores so close together! (sigh) I kept trying to ditch him, but it just didn't happen.
> View attachment 3860219


Isn't it crazy how many there are?!  The first time we went my hubby actually went online prior and counted them.  I've created a monster as he's got his own LV wish list.  I'm not complaining though


----------



## fyn72

A bit of shopping


----------



## Bags_4_life

Cocoabean said:


> I was in Las Vegas the last few days. What a GREAT place to bag watch! I mostly carried my Speedy B35 in DE. I also carried my PA in Mono with the cross body strap out to dinner one evening.
> 
> Funny hubby story...We were in the Forum Shops at Ceaser's Palace, and I said I wanted to go into Louis Vuitton. He says, "Why, you can't afford anything in there?!" He's so cute! I just giggled and kept walking with my Speedy. Yes, I buy most of my items pre-loved, but I do have a few that I got new. He has no idea LV from discount store brand.
> 
> I have never seen so may LV stores so close together! (sigh) I kept trying to ditch him, but it just didn't happen.
> View attachment 3860219



That is absolutely hilarious  Unfortunately I’ve had too many conversations with my hubby about bags, he knows exactly what they all are (brand and name of individual bag) and approximate costs, he can even spot fakes. I’ve had the wrong tactic 
So funny that you are carrying a big speedy when he said that


----------



## Scully Piper

Missydora said:


> I thought I'd share this cute pic of my cat posing with speedy on the shoe rack just before I was leaving the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859374


I just love your cat!!!  Adorable!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Missydora said:


> you ladies have me in stitches. The cat is real he does move. He divides people's opinions. Some think he's cute others think he looks ugly. But we think he's super cute with his grumpy looks.  Here's another pic to show he's not a stuffed cat
> View attachment 3859617


He is far from ugly!  He is sooooooo cute it's killing me!!!


----------



## Roxannek

Cocoabean said:


> I was in Las Vegas the last few days. What a GREAT place to bag watch! I mostly carried my Speedy B35 in DE. I also carried my PA in Mono with the cross body strap out to dinner one evening.
> 
> Funny hubby story...We were in the Forum Shops at Ceaser's Palace, and I said I wanted to go into Louis Vuitton. He says, "Why, you can't afford anything in there?!" He's so cute! I just giggled and kept walking with my Speedy. Yes, I buy most of my items pre-loved, but I do have a few that I got new. He has no idea LV from discount store brand.
> 
> I have never seen so may LV stores so close together! (sigh) I kept trying to ditch him, but it just didn't happen.
> View attachment 3860219


That is too funny! The first time I took my husband into a LV store he asked the sales associate what was on clearance.  I almost died!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

My first Post!   Normal day at my work.  my vermis agenda is empty since i have not gotten any refills.  I wanted to debut my Speedy Bandouliere Empreinte but it is raining


----------



## Missydora

Scully Piper said:


> I just love your cat!!!  Adorable!!!





Scully Piper said:


> He is far from ugly!  He is sooooooo cute it's killing me!!!


Some of our friends and neighbours think he looks adorable a bit like Gizmo from the film Gremlins,  however hubby's meany friends thinks he resembles the evil Gremlins not Gizmo . Poor cat.


----------



## Cocoabean

Roxannek said:


> That is too funny! The first time I took my husband into a LV store he asked the sales associate what was on clearance.  I almost died!



Too funny! When we were in the Bellagio years and years ago, I pointed to the Hermes boutique and said, "Look at those bags! They are worth thousands of dollars!" He actually went in (I thought we were going to browse), and asked the SA if they really have bags that cost thousands! She said yes, and then he asks who would pay that much for a hunk of leather! I slithered out as quickly as I could dragging him behind me.


----------



## terredh

amstevens714 said:


> Omg - this bag!!![


----------



## Work_For_Purse

So I have been wanting to take my new girl, speedy bandouliere out but it's raining all week  so I am thinking buying my cover like this on Amazon  like this.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
but my hubby laughed so hard when I told him.  So shocked because he didn't tell me I was crazy when we put Louis as our son's middle name (But he is a French citizen so it wasnt a big deal i guess)  what do u think?.


----------



## Vancang

Using this one all week: My World Tour speedy 30B


----------



## yvimaus

Work_For_Purse said:


> So I have been wanting to take my new girl, speedy bandouliere out but it's raining all week  so I am thinking buying my cover like this on Amazon  like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but my hubby laughed so hard when I told him.  So shocked because he didn't tell me I was crazy when we put Louis as our son's middle name (But he is a French citizen so it wasnt a big deal i guess)  what do u think?.



Really cool!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Mixing things up today!
LV Gold Epi Bandoulière strap with the elegant Lady Web. (Please excuse the non-LV bag)


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Limited edition papillon with penguin bag charm


----------



## Jnly

Spent the sunny day in Downtown Seattle on the Ferris Wheel! Loving my palm springs mini! It's perfect for travelling.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Mini palm springs backpack with penguin bag charm


----------



## dotty8

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Bringing this pretty lil classy bb! ❤️❤️❤️❤️



So cute  And I love your outfit too, looks like something I would wear


----------



## latinaxbella

nvm


----------



## shayna07

Me and my nano noe - love this little bag!


----------



## Roxannek

Thanks to the girls over in the One Handle Flap Clubhouse here on the Purseforum I decided this beauty was for me! We are headed out to run errands.


----------



## Chelay@45

shayna07 said:


> Me and my nano noe - love this little bag!
> 
> View attachment 3862211


I love it... where did you get the pom pom charm? If you don’t mind me asking.


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Jnly said:


> View attachment 3861705
> 
> 
> Spent the sunny day in Downtown Seattle on the Ferris Wheel! Loving my palm springs mini! It's perfect for travelling.


LOVE!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

I find myself using the pochette that came with my Neverfull all the time. It's such a great wallet-and-bag in one.


----------



## luvlux64

It's pumpkin patch season!  Thanks guys


----------



## camalie

Riding shotgun with a very full pochette


----------



## for3v3rz

Work_For_Purse said:


> So I have been wanting to take my new girl, speedy bandouliere out but it's raining all week  so I am thinking buying my cover like this on Amazon  like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but my hubby laughed so hard when I told him.  So shocked because he didn't tell me I was crazy when we put Louis as our son's middle name (But he is a French citizen so it wasnt a big deal i guess)  what do u think?.



I once thought about getting it. Then I didn't since the water still can leak through the holes on the handle opening.


----------



## for3v3rz

Cocoabean said:


> I was in Las Vegas the last few days. What a GREAT place to bag watch! I mostly carried my Speedy B35 in DE. I also carried my PA in Mono with the cross body strap out to dinner one evening.
> 
> Funny hubby story...We were in the Forum Shops at Ceaser's Palace, and I said I wanted to go into Louis Vuitton. He says, "Why, you can't afford anything in there?!" He's so cute! I just giggled and kept walking with my Speedy. Yes, I buy most of my items pre-loved, but I do have a few that I got new. He has no idea LV from discount store brand.
> 
> I have never seen so may LV stores so close together! (sigh) I kept trying to ditch him, but it just didn't happen.
> View attachment 3860219


 
Same for mine. He can't tell what's LV or not if it didn't have the LV logo all over it. I would ditch them and go with you if I was there. LOLz


----------



## LV521

luvlux64 said:


> It's pumpkin patch season!  Thanks guys
> View attachment 3862390


What a beautiful picture!


----------



## chinchin_lim

LV Bags Lover said:


> Limited edition papillon with penguin bag charm
> 
> View attachment 3861703


Wow.... you really keep your bags well. Looks brand new.


----------



## pree

My LV SLGs at work!


----------



## shayna07

Chelay@45 said:


> I love it... where did you get the pom pom charm? If you don’t mind me asking.



Hi! I got the charm from a company called Furtalk on amazon [emoji4]


----------



## Cocoabean

for3v3rz said:


> Same for mine. He can't tell what's LV or not if it didn't have the LV logo all over it. I would ditch them and go with you if I was there. LOLz



THAT would be fun!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

for3v3rz said:


> I once thought about getting it. Then I didn't since the water still can leak through the holes on the handle opening.



That is so true!  It doesn't protect the handle.  Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Cocoabean

Waiting for hubby to get home, so we can go out to lunch! Totally PM and Christmas Animation Zippy Wallet. I LOVE the wallet. I am picking up the Victorine and Mini Pochette in the same print tomorrow!!


----------



## GiannaCC

My Wilshire PM ♡


----------



## Sandy1017

Waiting in line for the ATM! I’m really enjoying my new Neverfull MM


----------



## for3v3rz

Sandy1017 said:


> Waiting in line for the ATM! I’m really enjoying my new Neverfull MM


 The leather looks so fresh and new.


----------



## Sandy1017

for3v3rz said:


> The leather looks so fresh and new.


I’m so ready for a tan lol


----------



## merekat703




----------



## fyn72

First time out [emoji7]


----------



## Sibelle

I bought a new strap for my Speedy 30 and really love the combo. I always had issues with the handheld only Speedy but now I really enjoy using it with this strap  .


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Happy Friday!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Sibelle said:


> I bought a new strap for my Speedy 30 and really love the combo. I always had issues with the handheld only Speedy but now I really enjoy using it with this strap  .
> 
> View attachment 3863898


OMG Love your strap


----------



## Yuki85

With my PM at Fischers Fritz


----------



## rosewang924

Sibelle said:


> I bought a new strap for my Speedy 30 and really love the combo. I always had issues with the handheld only Speedy but now I really enjoy using it with this strap  .
> 
> View attachment 3863898



I love your strap, do you feel that the bag sits weird on your shoulder or crossbody because this bag doesn't have the rings made for a strap.  I'm asking because I am looking to buy a speedy 25, trying to decide if I should get the regular speedy or the speedy B, there is big price difference between the styles.  Would love to see a mod shot of your bag worn on your shoulder or crossbody, thank you.


----------



## Sibelle

rosewang924 said:


> I love your strap, do you feel that the bag sits weird on your shoulder or crossbody because this bag doesn't have the rings made for a strap.  I'm asking because I am looking to buy a speedy 25, trying to decide if I should get the regular speedy or the speedy B, there is big price difference between the styles.  Would love to see a mod shot of your bag worn on your shoulder or crossbody, thank you.


Thank you! It sits quite comfy on my shoulder with this all leather strap, but it does not look "great" as the classic Speedy is not designed to be used with a strap. If I had the choice I´d go for the Speedy B now! The strap is only a workaround for me and it´s too short for crossbody,  I only wear it on my shoulder. I might take a mod shot tomorrow  .


----------



## bh4me

So excited to take my Palm Springs pm DA Patchwork Waves


----------



## vinbenphon1

bh4me said:


> So excited to take my Palm Springs pm DA Patchwork Waves
> 
> View attachment 3864041


Love it.


----------



## blessedmum77

Last night's girls' night out. The only one with LV, and loving it!


----------



## poopsie

fyn72 said:


> First time out [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863511
> View attachment 3863512



Can you just get a plain one with the black handles/trim?


----------



## rosewang924

Sibelle said:


> Thank you! It sits quite comfy on my shoulder with this all leather strap, but it does not look "great" as the classic Speedy is not designed to be used with a strap. If I had the choice I´d go for the Speedy B now! The strap is only a workaround for me and it´s too short for crossbody,  I only wear it on my shoulder. I might take a mod shot tomorrow  .



Thank you for your help!!


----------



## sonaturallyme

blessedmum77 said:


> Last night's girls' night out. The only one with LV, and loving it!


Very lovely. Seems quite a few of the ladies love Dior!


----------



## bh4me

vinbenphon1 said:


> Love it.


Thanks! I love the DA print but don't have the courage to get a bag since it's light. This LE print is more manageable. It would have been nice to see more slgs in it beyond the zippy.


----------



## fyn72

poopsie said:


> Can you just get a plain one with the black handles/trim?



No, the whole idea of it is to personalize it. Some have gotten away with 1or 3 stickers but I wasn’t allowed to have less.


----------



## MahaM

My Pochette Metis in Rome at the Trevi Fountain.


----------



## MarLoLV

blessedmum77 said:


> Last night's girls' night out. The only one with LV, and loving it!


Stylish ladies!!!


----------



## Pinksweater

Hanging out with this cutie at the hair salon.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

dotty8 said:


> So cute  And I love your outfit too, looks like something I would wear


Aww your so sweet!!!! We could wear something like this together if we were in the same neighborhood/ country!!! ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Cocoabean

blessedmum77 said:


> Last night's girls' night out. The only one with LV, and loving it!



Fabulous bag eye candy you all have there!


----------



## Kdaube

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 3863289


Love that color!! Beautiful!


----------



## Kdaube

Missydora said:


> I thought I'd share this cute pic of my cat posing with speedy on the shoe rack just before I was leaving the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859374


LOL Love this picture!!  Your cat is so cute!


----------



## atlantique

Yuki85 said:


> With my PM at Fischers Fritz
> 
> View attachment 3863943


Very nice Picture!! And how was it at Fischer's Fritz?? )


----------



## lVliving

I missed neverfull/ Monogram season due to repair issues with this beauty, so enjoying the nice fall weather and using her during this time.. beautiful Sakura bag charm by the ever talented hayashihandcraft [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## fabuleux

On the road with my Nice!


----------



## kkfiregirl

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3864607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the road with my Nice!



A gorgeous companion


----------



## YazlindaYazid

pursefan06 said:


> View attachment 3856966
> View attachment 3856967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ] My Petite Noe' at work, with Samorga Organizer inside.


May i know if your Samorga is specially for the Petite Noe? I have the Samorga for my Speedy 25 and I am wondering if it could fit in the Petite Noe


----------



## shalomnurse

Shopping with my Epi denim Pochette Metis


----------



## luvlux64

For that rainy & chilly Saturday! My LV


----------



## Lvgirl17

My Alma BB at the bookstore


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Ran some errands with my Pochette Felicie:


----------



## fabuleux

shalomnurse said:


> Shopping with my Epi denim Pochette Metis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864762


Looks great!


----------



## snibor

At the LV exhibit with my very chain.


----------



## Kidclarke

Went to Disneyland for a little bit today.


----------



## LVoe4DB

Date night with my cute Alma BB Epi Denim [emoji170]  Love her [emoji170]


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> Ran some errands with my Pochette Felicie:
> 
> View attachment 3864945



What a lovely look


----------



## vinbenphon1

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3864607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the road with my Nice!


Perfect partner for your  journey Fab.


----------



## frivofrugalista

snibor said:


> At the LV exhibit with my very chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3865025



Hope you had fun


----------



## snibor

frivofrugalista said:


> Hope you had fun



Thanks. It’s a really wonderful exhibit.


----------



## chanelloverz

@ Disney's Animal Kingdom. when I need to carry alot of things for the kidz... my NV is my to go bag


----------



## Poochie231080

On a train ride


----------



## fabuleux

vinbenphon1 said:


> Perfect partner for your  journey Fab.


I have the Alize in the trunk of my car. I just couldn’t do without the Nice next to me!


----------



## fabuleux

Poochie231080 said:


> On a train ride


I love this mini drawstring bag! So light and easy!


----------



## Poochie231080

fabuleux said:


> I love this mini drawstring bag! So light and easy!


I agree, understated and totally perfect for someone like me, who has never been comfortable with regular monogram


----------



## fabuleux

Poochie231080 said:


> I agree, understated and totally perfect for someone like me, who has never been comfortable with regular monogram


Well I don't think the big white letters are _understated_  but it's a fun piece!


----------



## fabuleux

My road trip buddies!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

fabuleux said:


> My road trip buddies!
> View attachment 3865430


Wow if I had those LV like that, I would be traveling all the time


----------



## fabuleux

Work_For_Purse said:


> Wow if I had those LV like that, I would be traveling all the time


Yes. It's a pleasure to travel with Louis Vuitton!


----------



## MsSaintMadeleine

Sibelle said:


> I bought a new strap for my Speedy 30 and really love the combo. I always had issues with the handheld only Speedy but now I really enjoy using it with this strap  .
> 
> View attachment 3863898


OMG! I love it!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My beloved 4yr old Speedy
(Just planning my interior design in the back)


----------



## KCeboKing

Sibelle said:


> I bought a new strap for my Speedy 30 and really love the combo. I always had issues with the handheld only Speedy but now I really enjoy using it with this strap  .
> 
> View attachment 3863898



Love the strap! Where did you get it!!??


----------



## JanDottzzzzzzzi

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My beloved 4yr old Speedy
> (Just planning my interior design in the back)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3865699


Love the tassel and strap! Beautiful!


----------



## JLP2006

Another weekend hockey game but this time using my Alma BB


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

JanDottzzzzzzzi said:


> Love the tassel and strap! Beautiful!


Thank you! I love the boho chic they give my Speedy


----------



## charalis

Sc quetsche...


----------



## TheMoon

Hello, dear lvoers 
Let me share with you my weekend tribute to this thread.
My beloved Rosaline coin purse (which i use daily as my wallet) + Tequila Sunrise


----------



## Sibelle

KCeboKing said:


> Love the strap! Where did you get it!!??


Thank you, I bought this at a German shoe store. Not sure if this is available internationally.
https://www.goertz.de/cox-nieten-schulterriemen-schwarz-46806201/#itemId=46806201-0010


----------



## Work_For_Purse

JLP2006 said:


> Another weekend hockey game but this time using my Alma BB
> View attachment 3865955


Love those hot pink Alma.  I am so wanting to add Alma to my collection.  What size is it?


----------



## Work_For_Purse

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My beloved 4yr old Speedy
> (Just planning my interior design in the back)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3865699


How can you keep your handle so nice?


----------



## JLP2006

Work_For_Purse said:


> Love those hot pink Alma.  I am so wanting to add Alma to my collection.  What size is it?



It's the BB so it's small but I love it.


----------



## luvspurses

TheMoon said:


> Hello, dear lvoers
> Let me share with you my weekend tribute to this thread.
> My beloved Rosaline coin purse (which i use daily as my wallet) + Tequila Sunrise


omg tequila sunrise, this was my first real drink a long time ago, lol! reminds me of the eagles song. ah memories........ ok, now that song is stuck in my head......


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Work_For_Purse said:


> How can you keep your handle so nice?


It happened naturally. I took it on a cruise through Japan and SE Asia a week after getting it, not knowing that patina would change so fast in that climate and humidity/heat in those countries combined sped up the patina by about 8 years. Lol, live and learn. I'm actually glad it happened this way so that my anxiety over perfect patina was cancelled out.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

JLP2006 said:


> It's the BB so it's small but I love it.


Is BB like smaller than speedy 25 would hold? I'm wanting to have more for business travel


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Work_For_Purse said:


> Is BB like smaller than speedy 25 would hold? I'm wanting to have more for business travel


I thought it looks not aged at all   my LV with vanchetta handle got so dark


----------



## TheMoon

My "work event" look. Been using my lovely pallas clutch for 2 weeks now. Great for shopping, and works as a huge pocket with easy access to phone/cards/etc. Falling in love more and more.
I am 5.5 ft. for reference. Sits perfectly fine for me.


----------



## Clifmar

Me with my speedy 30 which was a 22nd birthday present from my grandparents and my curieuse wallet in bronze. I got the wallet on fashionphile and the speedy at the LV in Bal Harbor FL. I was blown away by how amazing the leather is on the curieuse.


----------



## bh4me

Clifmar said:


> Me with my speedy 30 which was a 22nd birthday present from my grandparents and my curieuse wallet in bronze. I got the wallet on fashionphile and the speedy at the LV in Bal Harbor FL. I was blown away by how amazing the leather is on the curieuse.


Beautiful! I missed out on this wallet. Great find!


----------



## Clifmar

bh4me said:


> Beautiful! I missed out on this wallet. Great find!


Thanks!! Fashionphile has a lot of them in different colors if you’re into the pre loved market


----------



## bh4me

JLP2006 said:


> Another weekend hockey game but this time using my Alma BB
> View attachment 3865955


This color combination is so adorable. Love Alma bb's!


----------



## bh4me

We're finally getting cooler weather and maybe a little rain. I'm taking my Palm Springs DA...yay! I'm loving this print so much! Fits all year and all weather imo. A little break from Mono and DE. Sorry for posting again


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Still rocking my classic Speedy 
Happy Hallowe'en!


----------



## LadyR

My beautiful Tivoli PM at work today, adorned with a crystal skull bag charm from eBay.
Happy Halloween - may you all have a "Fab-Boo-Lous" day and night!


----------



## JLP2006

bh4me said:


> We're finally getting cooler weather and maybe a little rain. I'm taking my Palm Springs DA...yay! I'm loving this print so much! Fits all year and all weather imo. A little break from Mono and DE. Sorry for posting again
> View attachment 3867292


I was never really drawn to the Palm Springs but this print really makes it pop.  Such a fun bag to carry and versatile!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Happy Halloween everyone! Cles was the perfect travelling companion while in Orlando for my bothers wedding -universal studios monster style! [emoji316] [emoji317]


----------



## merekat703

travel buddies


----------



## musiclover

Happy Halloween from me and Speedy 30!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Happy Halloween from me and Speedy 30!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867769


Happy Halloween ML.  Your Speedy is so pretty and pristine.   Cute pumpkins.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Happy Halloween ML.  Your Speedy is so pretty and pristine.   Cute pumpkins.


Thank you, IM!  Nothing like a bit of glam for Hallowe'en.  I wiped my handles and the vachetta bits with a damp cloth last weekend and noticed that the back handle is darker than the front handle.  Must be because of the way I carry it.  So I've turned it around now and carrying the back out to keep it balanced.


----------



## pjhm

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3864607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the road with my Nice!



Very attractive and feminine- enjoy


----------



## bh4me

JLP2006 said:


> I was never really drawn to the Palm Springs but this print really makes it pop.  Such a fun bag to carry and versatile!


Yes, it's so vibrant! Surprisingly versatile.


----------



## fabuleux

pjhm said:


> Very attractive and feminine- enjoy


HAHA except that I am a guy!


----------



## fyn72

At the hairdresser [emoji4]


----------



## TheMoon

Morning, lvoers.
It's cold where I am, so i am off to work with my new Tournelle PM (what a great work bag!!)


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3867669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Halloween everyone! Cles was the perfect travelling companion while in Orlando for my bothers wedding -universal studios monster style! [emoji316] [emoji317]


Congrats to your brother and your family on this joyous occasion.  I bet it was a fun universal studio style wedding.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Congrats to your brother and your family on this joyous occasion.  I bet it was a fun universal studio style wedding.


Thanks so much L! It was a great time. They entered the reception by doing the choreographed Thriller dance, which was pretty awesome. [emoji317]  Now I'm back to real life and work, and now it's snowing so to make myself feel better I'm day dreaming of my next LV. [emoji12]


----------



## Tarochan

Happy November! I'm carrying The Speedy Bandoliere 25 epi leather in Noir today.


----------



## Vancang

My world tour speedy 30 with monogram-noir strap!!! Love this combo!!
View attachment 3868454


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 3867432
> 
> Still rocking my classic Speedy
> Happy Hallowe'en!


Your Speedy looks lovely with the luggage tag.  I think I might inquire about one for my Speedy.  The patina on your bag and tag look so good.


----------



## musiclover

Tarochan said:


> Happy November! I'm carrying The Speedy Bandoliere 25 epi leather in Noir today.


Love your bag and your outfit!


----------



## musiclover

Vancang said:


> My world tour speedy 30 with monogram-noir strap!!! Love this combo!!
> View attachment 3868454


Such a beautiful bag!  You must be so happy to carry her!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

musiclover said:


> Your Speedy looks lovely with the luggage tag.  I think I might inquire about one for my Speedy.  The patina on your bag and tag look so good.


Thank you for the compliment, @musiclover!


----------



## fyn72

Vancang said:


> My world tour speedy 30 with monogram-noir strap!!! Love this combo!!
> View attachment 3868454


Looks great! I was looking into getting that strap for mine but only shoulder and not adjustable ones here in Australia. Did you get this strap a while ago?


----------



## AndreaM99

I just love this fall color combo. LV Metis hobo empreinte in Aurore and Steven Sprouse Leopard stole Multicolor.


----------



## Missydora

Vancang said:


> My world tour speedy 30 with monogram-noir strap!!! Love this combo!!
> View attachment 3868454


I wish they could do this in speedy 25 size.


----------



## larkbunting

Off to London for 2 weeks


----------



## Fierymo

Have a wonderful flight.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

JLP2006 said:


> Another weekend hockey game but this time using my Alma BB
> View attachment 3865955



Beautiful Alma BB!!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Iamminda said:


> What a lovely look



Sorry for the late reply to your lovely comment, @Iamminda!  I truly appreciate it.    My Vaneau  and Felicie are taking a break for a month or so while my other purse(s) gets some action.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

larkbunting said:


> Off to London for 2 weeks


Love your passport holder!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Laying out my outfit for work tomorrow. I love all my silver and gold hardware equally!


----------



## Vancang

Missydora said:


> I wish they could do this in speedy 25 size.



I am wishing that too,I will get the 25 in a heartbeat...let’s cross fingers!! I’m sure it can happen


----------



## Vancang

fyn72 said:


> Looks great! I was looking into getting that strap for mine but only shoulder and not adjustable ones here in Australia. Did you get this strap a while ago?



Yes,I got it last year when they released the speedy 25 empreinte(new design) and I think now it’s difficult to get it but you can still find one!! It makes this bag so much more comfortable...keep looking!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

fabuleux said:


> My road trip buddies!
> View attachment 3865430


All these road trips are giving me itchy feet lol.


----------



## vinbenphon1

JLP2006 said:


> Another weekend hockey game but this time using my Alma BB
> View attachment 3865955


So pretty


----------



## vinbenphon1

charalis said:


> View attachment 3866047
> 
> Sc quetsche...


Love. Haven't seen an SC for ages.


----------



## vinbenphon1

TheMoon said:


> Hello, dear lvoers
> Let me share with you my weekend tribute to this thread.
> My beloved Rosaline coin purse (which i use daily as my wallet) + Tequila Sunrise


OMG tequila sunrise, haven't had one of those for a loooonnnng while. Lol


----------



## vinbenphon1

TheMoon said:


> Morning, lvoers.
> It's cold where I am, so i am off to work with my new Tournelle PM (what a great work bag!!)


Looks good


----------



## vinbenphon1

larkbunting said:


> Off to London for 2 weeks


Have fun...


----------



## fabuleux

vinbenphon1 said:


> All these road trips are giving me itchy feet lol.


It’s all work-related sadly. 
I have two trips to Europe coming up so that will be nice! More use for my LV luggage!


----------



## Roxannek

Going to dinner with my hubby with my cutie one handle flap.


----------



## fyn72

Roxannek said:


> Going to dinner with my hubby with my cutie one handle flap.
> 
> View attachment 3870173



Wow this is beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## Aoifs

Been working from home a lot and the biggest thing I miss is using my handbags! Off to dinner with my husband and using my Speedy instead of an evening bag because I haven't used her in ages!


----------



## Missydora

Roxannek said:


> Going to dinner with my hubby with my cutie one handle flap.
> 
> View attachment 3870173


Yay your rocking the one handle!!


----------



## Roxannek

fyn72 said:


> Wow this is beautiful [emoji7]


Thank you! It is a pretty little bag!


----------



## Roxannek

Missydora said:


> Yay your rocking the one handle!!


Thanks Missydora! It has already been lots of places with me! A perfect little bag. Im glad I decided to keep it.


----------



## ivyvid

Roxannek said:


> Going to dinner with my hubby with my cutie one handle flap.
> 
> View attachment 3870173



Beautiful bag. May I know where you got that very cute flower keychain? Thank you.


----------



## Roxannek

ivyvid said:


> Beautiful bag. May I know where you got that very cute flower keychain? Thank you.


Hi and thank you, love this little bag! The leather flower charm is made by Marian, her Etsy store is called LuxeLeatherCrafts. She does beautiful work. I have several of them and she has never failed to impress me with her talents!


----------



## Poochie231080

Running errands, a bit of mommy’s free time without hubby and baby


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## Sibelle

Shopping trip with my Speedy 30


----------



## vargagirl

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3871060


Do you use this as a wallet? How do you find it?


----------



## fabuleux

vargagirl said:


> Do you use this as a wallet? How do you find it?


Yes. It’s my new daily wallet. It works great.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Pochette Accessoires with me today, stopping to smell the roses in my garden before heading out


----------



## Nicole00

Me and miss speedy b 25 at Nordstrom [emoji175]


----------



## erica_cfu

It was a lovely sunny day today, time for azur!


----------



## March786

Lovely afternoon out with my little girl and the pochete Metis


----------



## luvlux64

It’s a Rainy Sunday with my LV Rain Boots


----------



## AndreaM99




----------



## bh4me

Poochie231080 said:


> Running errands, a bit of mommy’s free time without hubby and baby


Nice! Well deserved break! Looks like you rewarded yourself too...lol!


Miss_Dawn said:


> Pochette Accessoires with me today, stopping to smell the roses in my garden before heading out


I love this. It's such a versatile piece! Pretty pic too!


luvlux64 said:


> It’s a Rainy Sunday with my LV Rain Boots
> View attachment 3871936


These boots rock! Looks great!


AndreaM99 said:


>


You look very nice and put together. The bag goes well with everything!


----------



## bh4me

Finally took my Monet clutch today! After contemplating between the clutch and pochette metis in Monet, I decided to keep this. So excited to use it after holding back for a week...omg! I used it with long strap in the morning and short later in the day 

I know that I'm in the minority with this piece. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## ccbaggirl89

AndreaM99 said:


>


you look so beautiful, and i just love the whole outfit, and the croisette


----------



## AndreaM99

ccbaggirl89 said:


> you look so beautiful, and i just love the whole outfit, and the croisette


Thank you, you are so nice! I love, love fall colors.


----------



## Sandra.AT

going to work with siena pm


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## Roxannek

AndreaM99 said:


>


OH, I love your entire look. You look beautiful, from your outfit to your phone to your cute bag!


----------



## AndreaM99

Roxannek said:


> OH, I love your entire look. You look beautiful, from your outfit to your phone to your cute bag!


Thank you, that is very sweet of you!


----------



## lovebug702

Roxannek said:


> Going to dinner with my hubby with my cutie one handle flap.
> 
> View attachment 3870173



I LOVE those shoes! What are they?!


----------



## Ellapretty

So excited to track down this preloved Poche Toilette 26 - thanks to @lovlouisvuitton for helping on the authenticate thread  It's the perfect clutch!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ellapretty said:


> So excited to track down this preloved Poche Toilette 26 - thanks to @lovlouisvuitton for helping on the authenticate thread  It's the perfect clutch!



Stunning picture!! 

My Pleasure!


----------



## frivofrugalista

bh4me said:


> Finally took my Monet clutch today! After contemplating between the clutch and pochette metis in Monet, I decided to keep this. So excited to use it after holding back for a week...omg! I used it with long strap in the morning and short later in the day
> 
> I know that I'm in the minority with this piece. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3872160
> View attachment 3872161



Absolutely love this on you! And matches your outfit perfectly!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Went shopping with Kabuki and got the new holiday packaging...


----------



## Roxannek

lovebug702 said:


> I LOVE those shoes! What are they?!


Oh thank you! Love these little flats. They are Rothy’s and they feel like sneakers! Lots of colors too, and machine washable.


----------



## kkfiregirl

frivofrugalista said:


> Went shopping with Kabuki and got the new holiday packaging...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872579
> View attachment 3872580



Killin it! i love the new packaging & you look great


----------



## shalomnurse

Waiting at an appointment with my Bento Box:


----------



## frivofrugalista

shalomnurse said:


> Waiting at an appointment with my Bento Box:
> View attachment 3872622



Ugh this is a stunner![emoji170]


----------



## frivofrugalista

kkfiregirl said:


> Killin it! i love the new packaging & you look great



[emoji4]thank you! I love the packaging too!


----------



## litchi

Out with Speedy+kabuki.


----------



## litchi

shalomnurse said:


> Waiting at an appointment with my Bento Box:
> View attachment 3872622


This bento box is really beautiful!


----------



## litchi

frivofrugalista said:


> Went shopping with Kabuki and got the new holiday packaging...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872579
> View attachment 3872580


You and Speedy look great, *FF*! Thanks for sharing the lovely holiday packaging!


Ellapretty said:


> So excited to track down this preloved Poche Toilette 26 - thanks to @lovlouisvuitton for helping on the authenticate thread  It's the perfect clutch!


Congrats on getting your pochette, *ellapretty*!

Gorgeous mod shots, ladies!


----------



## fyn72

shalomnurse said:


> Waiting at an appointment with my Bento Box:
> View attachment 3872622


I bet this one gets a lot of looks! a very stand out gorgeous piece!


----------



## Missydora

Wore this Pochette accessories tonight to the cinema is perfect little crossbody bag. It's been so mega freezing tonight aswell


----------



## shalomjude

frivofrugalista said:


> Went shopping with Kabuki and got the new holiday packaging...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872579
> View attachment 3872580


you look lovely ... adore the kabuki range


----------



## shalomjude

litchi said:


> Out with Speedy+kabuki.
> View attachment 3872638


love it


----------



## shalomjude

shalomnurse said:


> Waiting at an appointment with my Bento Box:
> View attachment 3872622


amazing piece


----------



## larkbunting

On the train from London to Birmingham with my new Keepal 45.  It was the perfect size for my 3 day’s worth of clothes packed.


----------



## Missydora

larkbunting said:


> On the train from London to Birmingham with my new Keepal 45.  It was the perfect size for my 3 day’s worth of clothes packed.


Highly recommend the Birmingham LV store. They're  very tiny but very friendly I found.  It's a bit of a twist and turn from Birmingham New Street train station to try and find but it's worth the visit if you can go.


----------



## frivofrugalista

litchi said:


> Out with Speedy+kabuki.
> View attachment 3872638



Love the Kabuki strap with your speedy!


----------



## frivofrugalista

larkbunting said:


> On the train from London to Birmingham with my new Keepal 45.  It was the perfect size for my 3 day’s worth of clothes packed.



Beautiful eyes and smile...enjoy your trip with your LVoes!


----------



## frivofrugalista

shalomjude said:


> you look lovely ... adore the kabuki range



Thank you shalomjude[emoji170]


----------



## frivofrugalista

shalomnurse said:


> Waiting at an appointment with my Bento Box:
> View attachment 3872622



Such a beauty [emoji170]


----------



## Cocoabean

Christmas Animation Mini Pochette and Victorine on the way to the dog park! With my Coach Court bag.


----------



## larkbunting

You are very kind, thank you.  Yes, they are definitely my LVoes!


----------



## miss_chiff

Cocoabean said:


> Christmas Animation Mini Pochette and Victorine on the way to the dog park! With my Coach Court bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873277
> View attachment 3873278


Pet corrector...stuff is amazing. I’m guessing you have a dog(s) that rides with you and likes to try and scare everyone off that is close to the car lol ...or at the dog park.


----------



## Cocoabean

miss_chiff said:


> Pet corrector...stuff is amazing. I’m guessing you have a dog(s) that rides with you and likes to try and scare everyone off that is close to the car lol ...or at the dog park.



Oh my goodness! I wondered if someone would see that!! lol...yes, she is a pip! In the car she can barely control her excitement, so we keep it close at hand! At home it is close by as we are on a hill, and our fence is wrought iron. She can see all kinds of things! At the park she is a nice girlie, but elsewhere, the pet corrector is what she responds to best. I've also purchased the king sized, cheap version of it from the computer store...AKA compressed air, the kind you use to clean out computers. It isn't as loud, but it is half the price for a can three times the size!


----------



## lVliving

Chick-Fil-A stop.. perfect clutch to pack up and go! [emoji4]


----------



## kent reichert

Kickchic said:


> All my "in action" pics are at work. I guess I have to keep working to feed my LV addiction. DG Agenda at work...
> View attachment 3384742


pretty


----------



## bh4me

frivofrugalista said:


> Absolutely love this on you! And matches your outfit perfectly!


Thank you! It does wonders to a plain outfit 



frivofrugalista said:


> Went shopping with Kabuki and got the new holiday packaging...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872579
> View attachment 3872580


Fancy packaging! I love the Kabuki line. The speedy looks fab on you!



shalomnurse said:


> Waiting at an appointment with my Bento Box:
> View attachment 3872622


This is such a beautiful unique piece.



Missydora said:


> Wore this Pochette accessories tonight to the cinema is perfect little crossbody bag. It's been so mega freezing tonight aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872709


Agree! It's one of my favorites for the movies. Looking good!


----------



## BagLady14

There are a lot of turkeys in my driveway.


----------



## yellowbernie

My beautiful Graceful Pm


----------



## JLP2006

Running an errand after work earlier today with my Siena MM and my Christmas Animation zippy wallet.


----------



## Samantha S

My Westminster gm.


----------



## Poochie231080

I added chain to pochette kirigami and it became a shoulder bag


----------



## Sandra.AT

I never thought I would like a „big“ bag and I thought I would maybe regret not buying the neverfull  but so far I love my jersey and I love the magnolia colour... so easy to match with my clothes.. with black, beige ....


----------



## KimLV____

Lee said:


> Continued from: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pics-of-your-louis-vuitton-in-action.910374/
> 
> Thank you to all who share all their wonderful pics!


Hello new to this website hoping to
find some answers for LV BAGS


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

My Neverfull is my favorite work bag now too.


----------



## Rani

Samantha S said:


> My Westminster gm.


This is such a lovely tote! Wish it wasn't discontinued.


----------



## Samantha S

Rani said:


> This is such a lovely tote! Wish it wasn't discontinued.


Yes, it's light weight and can hold so much stuff.


----------



## Poochie231080

On the way to LVxMasters event


----------



## Nyc2chigal

Enjoying a coffee in a corner of a hip cafe ☕️


----------



## fyn72

Packing Montaigne bb for today [emoji177]


----------



## Cocoabean

Speedy B35 in DE and my new to me Hermes scarf riding shotgun out to lunch with DH.


----------



## camalie

Double post from the Starbucks thread, but I’m so in love with my (accidentally purchased) petit bucket that I can’t help myself!


----------



## kkfiregirl

fyn72 said:


> Packing Montaigne bb for today [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3875400



Pretty in pink today!


----------



## myluvofbags

fyn72 said:


> Packing Montaigne bb for today [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3875400


I [emoji171] everything about this picture! It's absolutely beautiful


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> Packing Montaigne bb for today [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3875400



I LOVE this pink beauty — you are so lucky to own this gorgeous bag  
Edit:  Just saw this is Rose Poudre BB — you are so lucky to own both this and the RB


----------



## yvimaus

*It´s Friday!! Yeah! 
Last day at work this week with my Speedy B25 Epi letaher 
I bought it this week!*


----------



## Rani

fyn72 said:


> Packing Montaigne bb for today [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3875400


So gorgeous! Montaigne bb is my favourite LV! ❤️


----------



## MahaM

yvimaus said:


> *It´s Friday!! Yeah!
> Last day at work this week with my Speedy B25 Epi letaher
> I bought it this week!*
> View attachment 3875718


Lovely Bag.


----------



## momof3boyz

yvimaus said:


> *It´s Friday!! Yeah!
> Last day at work this week with my Speedy B25 Epi letaher
> I bought it this week!*
> View attachment 3875718


I LOVE the epi speedy !!!!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Nyc2chigal said:


> Enjoying a coffee in a corner of a hip cafe ☕️


So pretty! I want it!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sandra.AT said:


> I never thought I would like a „big“ bag and I thought I would maybe regret not buying the neverfull  but so far I love my jersey and I love the magnolia colour... so easy to match with my clothes.. with black, beige ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3874910


this bag is gorgeous, probably one of my favorites ever, just perfect


----------



## PamK

Showing Berkeley some love today. Off to work we go!


----------



## Poochie231080

My baby girl with my mini pochette


----------



## Missydora

PamK said:


> Showing Berkeley some love today. Off to work we go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876131


 it is beautiful.  It was the one bag that I saw before I got onto LV that I fell in love with and really considered buying it preloved as my first LV. But I couldn't find one in good condition if there were it was really expensive.   Yours is still mint.


----------



## PamK

Thanks Missydora! I’ve actually never bought a DE Speedy because I have Berkeley! I got it in 2012, and I think it discontinued shortly after I bought it.


----------



## eena1230

Loving my Speedy B....


----------



## Nene20122012

yvimaus said:


> *It´s Friday!! Yeah!
> Last day at work this week with my Speedy B25 Epi letaher
> I bought it this week!*
> View attachment 3875718


Nothing classier than epi. Just elegant!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Poochie231080 said:


> My baby girl with my mini pochette



Oh this is just darling! One of the best ‘in action’ posts I’ve seen


----------



## merekat703




----------



## Samantha S

I use the Westminster gm for work and like it so much. It's comfortable to carry and easy to get things in and out.


----------



## Yuki85

I should use this sweety more often [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sandra.AT

waiting at the hair stylist to cut my hair shorter again


----------



## fyn72

Heading out with my new Reverse PM [emoji173]️


----------



## luv2bling

fyn72 said:


> Heading out with my new Reverse PM [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876773



Scarf + Reverse PM = AWESOME LOOK!!


----------



## icee

m


----------



## uhpharm01

PamK said:


> Showing Berkeley some love today. Off to work we go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876131


Oldie but goodie.


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Loving my LV wallet. It and my DE Neverfull MM are my LV bags I love most.


----------



## Emsidee

Poochie231080 said:


> On the way to LVxMasters event


Did you go to the masters event in the Bijenkorf? I already thought I saw someone carrying the fragment pouch.


----------



## Pinksweater

Ms. Monogram Artsy and I waiting our turn in the line for an oil change.


----------



## Monaliceke

bh4me said:


> Finally took my Monet clutch today! After contemplating between the clutch and pochette metis in Monet, I decided to keep this. So excited to use it after holding back for a week...omg! I used it with long strap in the morning and short later in the day
> 
> I know that I'm in the minority with this piece. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3872160
> View attachment 3872161


You look great! I have the same clutch too, and I have also hesitated between this and the Pochette Metis. But am very happy with my choice.


----------



## PamK

uhpharm01 said:


> Oldie but goodie.



Thanks so much! [emoji6][emoji177]


----------



## fyn72

Out with nf Tahitenne [emoji177]


----------



## luvlux64

Looking out from my window seat... too cold to take pics outside (-3degC) . With my Neonoe 
Thanks & have a nice weekend


----------



## Sandra.AT

fyn72 said:


> Out with nf Tahitenne [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877398
> View attachment 3877399


great outfit for a DA/RB bag.. it fits so well together


----------



## fyn72

Sandra.AT said:


> great outfit for a DA/RB bag.. it fits so well together



Aww thank you! It means a lot coming from such a stylish woman [emoji5]


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

fyn72 said:


> Heading out with my new Reverse PM [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876773


Your look is fantactic! Is your scarf the 36"×36" square or the 74"×9"? If neither, what are the size dimensions?  I've been trying to find a  good mod shot of someone wearing it down and not completely wrapped around their neck lol!


----------



## fyn72

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Your look is fantactic! Is your scarf the 36"×36" square or the 74"×9"? If neither, what are the size dimensions?  I've been trying to find a  good mod shot of someone wearing it down and not completely wrapped around their neck lol!



Aww thank you! It’s the long narrow one, not sure in inches but it’s approx 180 cms  x 20 cms tapering into pointed ends. I love this one to dress up an out fit[emoji173]️ it’s available on the website here in Australia [emoji4]


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

It’s approximately 71 inches long x 8 inches wide. Exactly what I’m looking for. Thanks for the modeling shot, it definitely helped.


----------



## Poochie231080

Emsidee said:


> Did you go to the masters event in the Bijenkorf? I already thought I saw someone carrying the fragment pouch.



That was me


----------



## trippinonsunshine

PamK said:


> Showing Berkeley some love today. Off to work we go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876131



PamK would you mind telling me what the handle drop is on the last hole - meaning giving it the greatest length drop?  TY!


----------



## PamK

trippinonsunshine said:


> PamK would you mind telling me what the handle drop is on the last hole - meaning giving it the greatest length drop?  TY!



On the last hole, handle drop is just about 6 inches. Longer than a Speedy, but still a hand held/crook of arm kind of carry. It is a wide, structured bag and doesn’t “compress” like a Speedy either. It’s incredibly well made, and hope you’re able to score one if that’s your wish! [emoji4]


----------



## trippinonsunshine

Thank you so much!!  I might -  not sure I need another hand held though but gorgeous!


----------



## bh4me

luxemadam said:


> You look great! I have the same clutch too, and I have also hesitated between this and the Pochette Metis. But am very happy with my choice.


Thank you! Congrats to you too! We made a good decision


----------



## LuxMommy

fyn72 said:


> Packing Montaigne bb for today [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3875400


OMG!!!! How pretty, so perfect!!!!


----------



## fyn72

Out with World tour speedy [emoji4]


----------



## March786

Trip to the ballet [emoji173]


----------



## March786

Trip to the ballet [emoji173]


----------



## Samantha S

March786 said:


> Trip to the ballet [emoji173]
> View attachment 3878394


Beautiful bag


----------



## March786

Samantha S said:


> Beautiful bag


Thankyou, it’s one of my favourites


----------



## brittanyh

My beautiful speedy 30 hanging out in my office!


----------



## Fierymo

Away for a few days. Bye guys, see you later [emoji3]


----------



## AndreaM99

Today with Metis hobo in Empreinte Black. Still love it.


----------



## AndreaM99

Last week I carried Lumineuse PM in Terre. This is truly a perfect bag for documents.


----------



## TheAnaVega

Internationally traveling with my Neverfull GM- I use my neverfull to travel and do overnight trips. It’s a great bag that’s taken quite the beating over the years


----------



## larkbunting

My LVs and I are heading back to the US from Heathrow.  They have a brand new LV shop in Terminal 3 now!!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

fyn72 said:


> Aww thank you! It means a lot coming from such a stylish woman [emoji5]


oh thank you  that´s so nice of you


----------



## Sandra.AT

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this bag is gorgeous, probably one of my favorites ever, just perfect


yes it´s so perfect.. I really like her.. which colour do you have?


----------



## BlueLoula

My today .... old but gold


----------



## Jnly

Came back from Disneyland and my ps mini was a perfect mate for all the rides!


----------



## Roxannek

Out and about with my new Neverfull.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Waiting to grab a quick drink in our Target Starbucks [emoji4]


----------



## Butterflyweed

Roxannek said:


> View attachment 3879631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with my new Neverfull.



Beautiful!


----------



## dooneybaby

March786 said:


> Trip to the ballet [emoji173]
> View attachment 3878394


Ah, truly worthy of a grand battement.


----------



## dooneybaby

AndreaM99 said:


> Today with Metis hobo in Empreinte Black. Still love it.


Carrying my hobo today. Some days I just can't live without it.


----------



## dooneybaby

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> Loving my LV wallet. It and my DE Neverfull MM (review here) are my LV bags I love most.


We're wallet twins. I believe it's LV's most economical wallet. I've had it for years and it still looks great!
(Your photo is actually true to size. Pretty cool.)


----------



## Firstchanellv28

❤️ Went for a wedding dinner with my trustee alma bb! ❤️


----------



## Missydora

Firstchanellv28 said:


> ❤️ Went for a wedding dinner with my trustee alma bb! ❤️


You look very beautiful lovely picture


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Road trip ready! She will be 30 yrs old in January. Gotta love vintage LV.


----------



## elinda

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> View attachment 3880575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road trip ready! She will be 30 yrs old in January. Gotta love vintage LV.


Wow looks great!
Shows real longevity of LV product beautifully!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

elinda said:


> Wow looks great!
> Shows real longevity of LV product beautifully!


Thanks! It's definitely held up and I do not baby it at all. No loose stitching or anything. I'm quite pleased with my vintage pieces.


----------



## onlyk

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> View attachment 3880575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road trip ready! She will be 30 yrs old in January. Gotta love vintage LV.


30 years old! looks like 5 to 7 years old


----------



## Nat_CAN

My old and trusty bag to work, the most used LV bag ❤️


----------



## yazj42

My favorite bag right now. I carry it every single day and I love it. It’s cute, light, and a great size. South Bank Besace.


----------



## Poochie231080

On a train ride. Reverse Strap XL instead of the regular black strap


----------



## Sibelle

In our hotel room in Paris


----------



## lasartorialista

Vacation bound!!


----------



## MahaM

BlueLoula said:


> My today .... old but gold


Love your bag.


----------



## SeattleLVLover

shalomnurse said:


> Waiting at an appointment with my Bento Box:
> View attachment 3872622


This is such a stunner!  Did it come with the reverse mono strap - I thought I had only seen the strap as being black.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Missydora said:


> You look very beautiful lovely picture


Thank you for your sweet compliment! ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## CAiren

My favorite companion  Love the V!


----------



## fyn72

Heading out with speedy [emoji4]


----------



## Mertsa

I came, I saw, I shopped


----------



## dotty8

Mertsa said:


> I came, I saw, I shopped
> View attachment 3881456



Aww, such a nice holiday bag  What's in it?


----------



## Sandra.AT

how I love my speedy b25  such a great bag


----------



## snibor

Sandra.AT said:


> how I love my speedy b25  such a great bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881471



This looks lovely with your coat.  [emoji106]


----------



## Mertsa

dotty8 said:


> Aww, such a nice holiday bag  What's in it?



The Rosalie coin purse


----------



## pmburk

This morning, my Lockit Horizontal GM


----------



## Butterflyweed

Sandra.AT said:


> how I love my speedy b25  such a great bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881471



Love it!


----------



## Butterflyweed

My LV NF Kusama to work today!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

So beautiful!! The artsy and Neverfull are my favorites


----------



## Sandra.AT

snibor said:


> This looks lovely with your coat.  [emoji106]





Butterflyweed said:


> Love it!



thank you so much[emoji38][emoji16] [emoji176] [emoji873]


----------



## Chiichan

Butterflyweed said:


> My LV NF Kusama to work today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881698



Twins!! I get so excited seeing this bag in the wild! I saw a lady with the yellow one at ikea once. My husband had to hold me back from trying to talk with her about her bag. Lol


----------



## Chiichan

Chanel on the outside. LV on the inside


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## daffyleigh

The one that started the addiction! Ready for the weekend!


----------



## claravi

she finally arrived!!!!!!!


----------



## claravi

welcome Miss Speedy Kabuki


----------



## Zoezampalunga

daffyleigh said:


> The one that started the addiction! Ready for the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882450



It started also mine! I had the smaller version. Beautiful,very well made bag[emoji4]


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Second day out and about with Neverfull GM ebene


----------



## ivyvid

Just trying out my new finished project on my OM PA[emoji4]. Using it as a wristlet on gold chain


----------



## bh4me

My ellipse backpack for the day


----------



## fyn72

Out shopping with WT speedy, then went to buy a new bandouliere strap for it [emoji4] I was originally going to buy the black /mono but when the SA brought out the pink/ mono it was love [emoji175] since I have a couple of pink stickers..


----------



## CAiren

My lovely companion [emoji173]️


----------



## bakeacookie

Went shopping yesterday with my City Steamer!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3883506
> 
> Went shopping yesterday with my City Steamer!


What a stunning colour! Congrats


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Roadtrip ready


----------



## bakeacookie

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What a stunning colour! Congrats



Thank you. Love how you tied your bandeau for your speedy!


----------



## Poochie231080

Attaching pochette ipad to palm springs mini...and what’s inside my bag


----------



## SeattleLVLover

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3883506
> 
> Went shopping yesterday with my City Steamer!


Love the City Steamers!  What a great color too


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Poochie231080 said:


> Attaching pochette ipad to palm springs mini...and what’s inside my bag


I love your style!


----------



## shalomjude

Poochie231080 said:


> Attaching pochette ipad to palm springs mini...and what’s inside my bag


Love, love this amazing


----------



## shalomjude

fyn72 said:


> Out shopping with WT speedy, then went to buy a new bandouliere strap for it [emoji4] I was originally going to buy the black /mono but when the SA brought out the pink/ mono it was love [emoji175] since I have a couple of pink stickers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883210
> View attachment 3883211
> View attachment 3883212


Strap is fantastic option
Great choice


----------



## shalomjude

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3883506
> 
> Went shopping yesterday with my City Steamer!


Amazing colour


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## bakeacookie

SeattleLVLover said:


> Love the City Steamers!  What a great color too



Thank you!


----------



## bakeacookie

shalomjude said:


> Amazing colour



Thanks!


----------



## Footsie

You all have such gorgeous pieces.  I have just a handful of piece, but I hope to share a pic soon.  I just joined today.  Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## kristine Basco

My favorite patterns


----------



## Poochie231080

SeattleLVLover said:


> I love your style!


Too kind, thank you @SeattleLVLover


----------



## Poochie231080

shalomjude said:


> Love, love this amazing



Thank you sj


----------



## amstevens714

bh4me said:


> So excited to take my Palm Springs pm DA Patchwork Waves
> 
> View attachment 3864041


Such a cool bag!


----------



## amstevens714

Sandra.AT said:


> how I love my speedy b25  such a great bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881471


May I ask where your trench is from?


----------



## Mertsa

I don’t know you guys, it looks pretty full...

(GM)


----------



## Sferics

I love, love, love this bag...


----------



## mak1203

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3883506
> 
> Went shopping yesterday with my City Steamer!


Simply stunning.


----------



## Poochie231080

Not exactly in action but my baby girl was super excited with her orange boxes lol


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

My Totally in PM size. It was my first ever LV bag but I've been wearing my second, the Neverfull, a lot more (review here); just dusted it off to wear for the first time in months and fell in love all over again!


----------



## Mertsa

My cuise accessories


----------



## Cocoabean

kristine Basco said:


> My favorite patterns
> 
> View attachment 3884014



I just drooled all over my iPad! Beautiful collection.


----------



## mak1203

kristine Basco said:


> My favorite patterns
> 
> View attachment 3884014


Great pic!!


----------



## kristine Basco

Cocoabean said:


> I just drooled all over my iPad! Beautiful collection.





mak1203 said:


> Great pic!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## kristine Basco

My collection so far


----------



## daffyleigh

Zoezampalunga said:


> It started also mine! I had the smaller version. Beautiful,very well made bag[emoji4]


Yes, very well made! I️ think it has held up wonderfully!


----------



## chicnfab

With my all time fave bag, tivoli pm... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Poochie231080 said:


> Not exactly in action but my baby girl was super excited with her orange boxes lol


What a cutie pie!  Question: I got a few things that came in the Holiday packaging, but I didn't get the cute sticker (is that what it is?) of the Vivienne.  Are you in the US or is this something from out of the country.


----------



## Poochie231080

SeattleLVLover said:


> What a cutie pie!  Question: I got a few things that came in the Holiday packaging, but I didn't get the cute sticker (is that what it is?) of the Vivienne.  Are you in the US or is this something from out of the country.



These are packaging from France. In Netherlands where I am we didn’t get sticker either


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Poochie231080 said:


> These are packaging from France. In Netherlands where I am we didn’t get sticker either


Bummer, so cute!! At least I got the charm


----------



## Poochie231080

SeattleLVLover said:


> Bummer, so cute!! At least I got the charm
> View attachment 3884994



OMG too cute...


----------



## More bags

chicnfab said:


> With my all time fave bag, tivoli pm... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Chic outfit and bag - great smile!


----------



## chicnfab

More bags said:


> Chic outfit and bag - great smile!


Thank you❤️


----------



## luv2bling

chicnfab said:


> With my all time fave bag, tivoli pm... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Very nice!   Thanks for the reminder (by way of your picture) to wrap my the handles of my Tivoli. I 've been wearing her for the last two weeks and  they're starting to show some use


----------



## Bags_4_life

Poochie231080 said:


> Attaching pochette ipad to palm springs mini...and what’s inside my bag


All great pieces, love that none are plain canvas


----------



## Poochie231080

Bags_4_life said:


> All great pieces, love that none are plain canvas


Too kind thank you


----------



## iudecis

I thought I'd bring out my Montsouris GM to class, since it is only a 2-day week for thanksgiving!


----------



## sonaturallyme

I haven't carried my Totally in forever. Here we are at lunch today. The views here are much better than at my company so I like to come over here when I'm not stuck at my desk.


----------



## Sandra.AT

amstevens714 said:


> May I ask where your trench is from?



of course it is from Zara[emoji2]


----------



## chicnfab

luv2bling said:


> Very nice!   Thanks for the reminder (by way of your picture) to wrap my the handles of my Tivoli. I 've been wearing her for the last two weeks and  they're starting to show some use


Your welcome!!! Mine is still in good colour lol.. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

A gift arrival awaiting my main Christmas present, the beautiful Alma BB in vernis. Adding some LV flair to our "007 theme" this year!


----------



## myluvofbags

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A gift arrival awaiting my main Christmas present, the beautiful Alma BB in vernis. Adding some LV flair to our "007 theme" this year!
> View attachment 3885772
> 
> View attachment 3885773


Love the picture and theme! Congrats


----------



## amstevens714

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A gift arrival awaiting my main Christmas present, the beautiful Alma BB in vernis. Adding some LV flair to our "007 theme" this year!
> View attachment 3885772
> 
> View attachment 3885773



This is amazing!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A gift arrival awaiting my main Christmas present, the beautiful Alma BB in vernis. Adding some LV flair to our "007 theme" this year!
> View attachment 3885772
> 
> View attachment 3885773


Woooow, amazing! Feel like I walked on set. [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

Aliluvlv said:


> Woooow, amazing! Feel like I walked on set. [emoji1]


Ditto [emoji1]


----------



## luv2bling

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A gift arrival awaiting my main Christmas present, the beautiful Alma BB in vernis. Adding some LV flair to our "007 theme" this year!
> View attachment 3885772
> 
> View attachment 3885773


This is fabulous!!!   Very creative and unique.


----------



## Yuki85

As I am not really motivated to work - sharing this pic with you [emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]


----------



## Aoifs

We're at lunch pondering my next LV purchase! [emoji85]


----------



## nadyagani

Perfect for every occasion bag
Pochette Metis


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> Woooow, amazing! Feel like I walked on set. [emoji1]


Haha I love this comment 
Thank you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

luv2bling said:


> This is fabulous!!!   Very creative and unique.


Thank you for the compliment! It was a lot of work but well worth it


----------



## lasvegasann




----------



## Roxannek

fyn72 said:


> Out shopping with WT speedy, then went to buy a new bandouliere strap for it [emoji4] I was originally going to buy the black /mono but when the SA brought out the pink/ mono it was love [emoji175] since I have a couple of pink stickers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883210
> View attachment 3883211
> View attachment 3883212



This is so cute!


----------



## Bunnie.863

SeattleLVLover said:


> Bummer, so cute!! At least I got the charm
> View attachment 3884994




How cute!


----------



## Nat_CAN

Poochie231080 said:


> Not exactly in action but my baby girl was super excited with her orange boxes lol


Awww super cute


----------



## chinchin_lim

Mini backpack@Sumtseling Tibetan  Monastery, Shangrila, Yunnan, China.


----------



## Ladeutsch1

br_t said:


> Girolata on my desk. This is a new purchase. Funny I don't see many LV lovers talk about it.  I attached it with my crossbody strap and works really well.  Pretty Pretty~!


Which strap did you use? Is it just the 16 mm van off the site?


----------



## Cams

Monty and I at the beach.


----------



## Samantha S

Look at the patina.so beautiful


----------



## daisychainz

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A gift arrival awaiting my main Christmas present, the beautiful Alma BB in vernis. Adding some LV flair to our "007 theme" this year!
> View attachment 3885772
> 
> View attachment 3885773


This is incredible. It looks like a store display!


----------



## luckybunny

nadyagani said:


> Perfect for every occasion bag
> Pochette Metis


Where are you? I love the bunny on a bike!


----------



## Kidclarke

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A gift arrival awaiting my main Christmas present, the beautiful Alma BB in vernis. Adding some LV flair to our "007 theme" this year!
> View attachment 3885772
> 
> View attachment 3885773


Wow, brilliant decor! A different theme each year is a fantastic idea.


----------



## luvspurses

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A gift arrival awaiting my main Christmas present, the beautiful Alma BB in vernis. Adding some LV flair to our "007 theme" this year!
> View attachment 3885772
> 
> View attachment 3885773


amazing decor! which alma bb vernis did you choose?


----------



## fabuleux

Agenda GM and Organizer de Poche.


----------



## fabuleux

Cabas Light LVxFragment


----------



## Roxannek

Headed to town for a couple of last minute Thanksgiving Dinner items with my most favorite bag in my collection. My Clementine Soft Lockit. The color seems fitting for the season! Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Roxannek said:


> Headed to town for a couple of last minute Thanksgiving Dinner items with my most favorite bag in my collection. My Clementine Soft Lockit. The color seems fitting for the season! Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> View attachment 3887724



stunning colour! the charm is fabulous as well.


----------



## Roxannek

kkfiregirl said:


> stunning colour! the charm is fabulous as well.


Thank you so much! It is a very vibrant orange. Makes me happy.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

daisychainz said:


> This is incredible. It looks like a store display!


Thank you very much!



Kidclarke said:


> Wow, brilliant decor! A different theme each year is a fantastic idea.


It's really fun to do and definitely cranks up all the Christmas parties we host



luvspurses said:


> amazing decor! which alma bb vernis did you choose?


Thanks! I chose a colour I missed out on originally - Unboxing to come


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Roxannek said:


> Headed to town for a couple of last minute Thanksgiving Dinner items with my most favorite bag in my collection. My Clementine Soft Lockit. The color seems fitting for the season! Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> View attachment 3887724


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Roxannek said:


> Headed to town for a couple of last minute Thanksgiving Dinner items with my most favorite bag in my collection. My Clementine Soft Lockit. The color seems fitting for the season! Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> View attachment 3887724


So gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## eena1230

Vegas bound for Thanksgiving with my NF kabuki


----------



## luvspurses

look forward to the unboxing!


----------



## mak1203

Roxannek said:


> Headed to town for a couple of last minute Thanksgiving Dinner items with my most favorite bag in my collection. My Clementine Soft Lockit. The color seems fitting for the season! Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> View attachment 3887724


What an awesome color and bag!  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## luv2bling

Roxannek said:


> Headed to town for a couple of last minute Thanksgiving Dinner items with my most favorite bag in my collection. My Clementine Soft Lockit. The color seems fitting for the season! Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> View attachment 3887724


_ *Beautiful!*_


----------



## lasvegasann




----------



## 1LV

lasvegasann said:


> View attachment 3888184


Nice!  And Happy Thanksgiving to you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

lasvegasann said:


> View attachment 3888184


Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## mzroyalflyness

First time in San Francisco 
First outing with my speedy b! Loving it!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Black Friday shopping with my pochette metis


----------



## Bunnie.863

myluvofbags said:


> View attachment 3888690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Friday shopping with my pochette metis



So lovely


----------



## myluvofbags

Bunnie.863 said:


> So lovely


Thanks, it's a great hands free cross body bag.


----------



## fabuleux

Pochette Orsay on my busy desk.


----------



## shalomnurse

Epi Denim PM:


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

shalomnurse said:


> Epi Denim PM:
> View attachment 3888827


Beautiful and so fresh


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mzroyalflyness said:


> View attachment 3888636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time in San Francisco
> First outing with my speedy b! Loving it!!


You look gorgeous!


----------



## bh4me

Heading out for Black Friday shopping


----------



## Bucsfan1973

fabuleux said:


> Pochette Orsay on my busy desk.
> View attachment 3888789



Love this. Are you using the same strap that came with the bag?


----------



## fabuleux

Bucsfan1973 said:


> Love this. Are you using the same strap that came with the bag?


That’s the original strap. That’s the one I use!


----------



## fyn72

Using my new Speedy WT with a new shoulder strap [emoji177] gets a lot of looks out and about!


----------



## TheMrsKwok

My twist mm !


----------



## elinda

Not a real castle unfortunately  
Hotel Transilvania in Motiongate Dubai


----------



## ccbaggirl89

shalomnurse said:


> Epi Denim PM:
> View attachment 3888827


i thought denim was only available in a mini version?? what did i miss?! i love the denim epi.


----------



## Roxannek

shalomnurse said:


> Epi Denim PM:
> View attachment 3888827


Wow! Everytime I see this one I just love it more! So beautiful! If I buy anything else though I am afraid the hubby will confiscate my Ipad to keep me from seeing all of yalls fabulosity!


----------



## fyn72

Doing some Christmas shopping with miss Montaigne mm


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

My Neverfull! It's the bag I wear 90% of the time and the best bag I've ever purchased (full review on my blog here).


----------



## Sandra.AT

visiting my parents in law with alma bb


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## AndreaM99

I am really enjoying fall with this beauty.


----------



## sonaturallyme

Went out for brunch and did a tiny bit of shopping today with DH and my infrarouge pochette metis. I absolutely love this window display. I wish I could take it all home with me!


----------



## lasvegasann




----------



## fyn72

Christmas shopping [emoji319] [emoji320]


----------



## haruki2008

Accompanying hubby on our trip to Manchester UK to watch his favourite soccer club in action. I don't care that it's winter, my Speedy DA is a practical bag to travel with!


----------



## SDfromND

haruki2008 said:


> View attachment 3890746
> 
> Accompanying hubby on our trip to Manchester UK to watch his favourite soccer club in action. I don't care that it's winter, my Speedy DA is a practical bag to travel with!


I love Azur for winter... to me it’s more of a winter white and goes amazing with a fluffy sweater or fun bomber jacket! Nice!


----------



## Roxannek

Me with my cutie pie grand daughters on the Halloween train in East Texas. Just a little late in posting! My One Handle Flap held everything I needed for the day!


----------



## yuuyuut

Going out with my Favorite MM for the first time!


----------



## myluvofbags

yuuyuut said:


> Going out with my Favorite MM for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 3891269


Too cute with your pink strap and pom charm


----------



## yuuyuut

myluvofbags said:


> Too cute with your pink strap and pom charm


Thank you


----------



## chchchcherrybomb

With my mom’s mono Speedy 30 (I prefer DE, but this was perfect with the outfit).


----------



## LV_4ever

Christmas shopping [emoji319]


----------



## bakeacookie

At work today.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Roxannek said:


> Me with my cutie pie grand daughters on the Halloween train in East Texas. Just a little late in posting! My One Handle Flap held everything I needed for the day!
> 
> View attachment 3890970



You look good!


----------



## Yuki85

Going home from work - so tired [emoji42]


----------



## Roxannek

kkfiregirl said:


> You look good!


Well, you are too sweet! Thank you!


----------



## Poochie231080

Out and about


----------



## yuuyuut

Today was very hot like a summer day


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Roxannek said:


> Me with my cutie pie grand daughters on the Halloween train in East Texas. Just a little late in posting! My One Handle Flap held everything I needed for the day!
> 
> View attachment 3890970


you look to young to be a grand ma!!! so fabby!!!


----------



## haruki2008

My Speedy came back for visit! [emoji5]


----------



## March786

Off to Windsor - again [emoji173]


----------



## luv2bling

Roxannek said:


> Me with my cutie pie grand daughters on the Halloween train in East Texas. Just a little late in posting! My One Handle Flap held everything I needed for the day!
> 
> View attachment 3890970


Now, now, now - April's Fool and Halloween (Trick) have past, so you can drop the "grandma" charade  - you barely look old enough to be the Mom.  

You look wonderful!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

yuuyuut said:


> Going out with my Favorite MM for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 3891269


it looks great with the pink strap!


----------



## livingstreet

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3891753
> 
> At work today.


super cute tags, do you know if they still do those in Australia?


----------



## fyn72

livingstreet said:


> super cute tags, do you know if they still do those in Australia?


We can't buy luggage tags in Australia unless you have bought luggage from them and buy as a replacement part


----------



## bakeacookie

livingstreet said:


> super cute tags, do you know if they still do those in Australia?



They still do the stamp as far as I am aware. [emoji4]
I hired a personal shopper to help me get these. I sent her tags and she got them stamped. They won’t sell tags without proof you have an item that needs them.


----------



## MahaM

haruki2008 said:


> View attachment 3893086
> View attachment 3893088
> 
> My Speedy came back for visit! [emoji5]


Lovely pictures!
Are you in Rome?


----------



## haruki2008

MahaM said:


> Lovely pictures!
> Are you in Rome?


I'm in Paris. Montmartre and Musee d'Or say.


----------



## LIVING LIKE GOLIGHTLY

My vintage Louis Vuitton Alma


----------



## MahaM

haruki2008 said:


> I'm in Paris. Montmartre and Musee d'Or say.


Enjoy ur stay


----------



## nyluvbags

Today with my favorite venus[emoji177]


----------



## Roxannek

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> you look to young to be a grand ma!!! so fabby!!!


You are my new BFF! Thank you so much, such a kind compliment!


----------



## Roxannek

luv2bling said:


> Now, now, now - April's Fool and Halloween (Trick) have past, so you can drop the "grandma" charade  - you barely look old enough to be the Mom.
> 
> You look wonderful!


So nice! I have some great new BFF’s and you are one of em! And I am definitely old enough to be Grammy! They drag me all over the place! Thank you for the compliment


----------



## Poochie231080

Haven’t used this bag for a while so taking her out for a spin...some SLGs and bracelet


----------



## yazj42

Carrying my tournelle today. Second time carrying it since I got it in September. I didn’t like it at first but now I love it. Very functional and roomy and looks cute.


----------



## Scooch

At work today


----------



## PamK

Poochie231080 said:


> Haven’t used this bag for a while so taking her out for a spin...some SLGs and bracelet



Love your Kabuki and Chapman!! Gorgeous! [emoji173]️


----------



## DoctorVuitton

Waiting for my car to get fixed with my Keepall 45. #LouisVuitton #LVparis #VintageKeepall


----------



## livingstreet

bakeacookie said:


> They still do the stamp as far as I am aware. [emoji4]
> I hired a personal shopper to help me get these. I sent her tags and she got them stamped. They won’t sell tags without proof you have an item that needs them.





Thanks for inspiring me with your pic 
New mission! get opera house in gold foiling on my tag ... fingers crossed that they will do it for me 
I am not sure about the size or orientation (horizontal or vertical)?!? love to hear your thoughts


----------



## lvmhgirl

Shopping in Vegas with my Palm Springs PM. [emoji173]️


----------



## PrincessAsya

yazj42 said:


> Carrying my tournelle today. Second time carrying it since I got it in September. I didn’t like it at first but now I love it. Very functional and roomy and looks cute.



We are bag cousins today .   My precious in the office with me today.


----------



## Bags_4_life

fyn72 said:


> Christmas shopping [emoji319] [emoji320]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890745


I MUST experience xmas in Australia at least one time in my life, my xmas shopping outfits are VERY different here in London! You look great and are making me miss summer so much


----------



## TrixyG

Taking a picture of my Lanvin but noticed my Multicolor Cles inthe other hand  (holds my work key cards)


----------



## luv2bling

LIVING LIKE GOLIGHTLY said:


> My vintage Louis Vuitton Alma


 bag and your dress!


----------



## LIVING LIKE GOLIGHTLY

luv2bling said:


> bag and your dress!


thank you! The dress is Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## fyn72

Bags_4_life said:


> I MUST experience xmas in Australia at least one time in my life, my xmas shopping outfits are VERY different here in London! You look great and are making me miss summer so much


aww thank you! haha yes you must come visit


----------



## j_87

Enjoying a brewery visit and a sunset!


----------



## fyn72

Just picked up hubby from the airport after 2 weeks away.


----------



## LL777

Have been carrying this beauty for a week straight and I have to switch because it will be raining for next 3-4 days.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Bag in a bag helps liven mundane errands a bit
	

		
			
		

		
	



Neverfull GM Damier Ebene
Pochette Metis Noir


----------



## Zucnarf

Capu bb


----------



## Poochie231080

Freezing outside


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Sandra.AT said:


> visiting my parents in law with alma bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890149


It's so beautiful!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

My Neverfull. I really need to mix things up because I wear it 90% of the time.


----------



## NeLVoe

My trustworthy Speedy B 25


----------



## bakeacookie

At work today


----------



## luvlux64

Loving this Logomania scarf for this Fall weather . Added some CC & H details to it ... Thanks & Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## LV.NYC

luvlux64 said:


> Loving this Logomania scarf for this Fall weather . Added some CC & H details to it ... Thanks & Happy Monday everyone!
> View attachment 3898226



How do you like this scarf? Does it bother you when wearing, Is it itchy?


----------



## luvlux64

janey0138 said:


> How do you like this scarf? Does it bother you when wearing, Is it itchy?


I love it! It’s a little bit itchy on the rough side of it but overall it didn’t bother me. It’s 94% wool. Burberry scarves are 100% wool but they’re very soft & smooth. The LV has a feel of a knitted scarf... hth


----------



## LV.NYC

luvlux64 said:


> I love it! It’s a little bit itchy on the rough side of it but overall it didn’t bother me. It’s 94% wool. Burberry scarves are 100% wool but they’re very soft & smooth. The LV has a feel of a knitted scarf... hth



My Burberry scarves are 100% cashmere and they are super soft and not itchy.


----------



## luvlux64

janey0138 said:


> My Burberry scarves are 100% cashmere and they are super soft and not itchy.


Ooops, sorry, that’s what I meant ... 100% CASHMERE! Yes, that’s why it’s super soft.... I was thinking cashmere but typed in wool .... thanks for the correction


----------



## Nathalie123

My new pochette metis her first day out.[emoji4]


----------



## Rani

Nathalie123 said:


> My new pochette metis her first day out.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898796


Looks great with the bandeau!


----------



## fyn72

Nathalie123 said:


> My new pochette metis her first day out.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898796



That bandeau looks perfect on there! Good choice [emoji16]


----------



## Aoifs

Nathalie123 said:


> My new pochette metis her first day out.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898796



Perfect bandeau for that bag!


----------



## Poochie231080

PS mini with non branded chain


----------



## leechiyong

Back to my Apollo charm:


----------



## Cocoabean

Nathalie123 said:


> My new pochette metis her first day out.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898796



The bandeau got me! I kooked at it twice to figure out where the lock and keys where attached to the PM!  Very nice!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Aloha everyone! Running errands in Kona today with my Hawaii mini pochette.


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Aloha everyone! Running errands in Kona today with my Hawaii mini pochette.
> View attachment 3899461



Love this MP.  Lucky you.  I wanted to get it when I was there in August but they were sold out.  Did you just get it there?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> Love this MP.  Lucky you.  I wanted to get it when I was there in August but they were sold out.  Did you just get it there?


my mom lives in Hawaii, so i was able to get one when it first came out. i'm visiting her for a few months, so my recent pics have all included Hawaiian pies and misc. stuff


----------



## CoffeeGirlie

In the mid-afternoon at the bar at Lucille's BBQ for a pick-up order (and the best time to go) with my Mon Monogram Neverfull GM that was a birthday gift from my sister who's sitting right next to me with her black Vernis Alma PM and Monogram 6 Key Holder in Rose Ballerine.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

I was at the LV Holiday Party last Sunday with my Pochette Felicie and played with these cute Limited Editions:


----------



## Iamminda

CoffeeGirlie said:


> In the mid-afternoon at the bar at Lucille's BBQ for a pick-up order (and the best time to go) with my Mon Monogram Neverfull GM that was a birthday gift from my sister who's sitting right next to me with her black Vernis Alma PM and Monogram 6 Key Holder in Rose Ballerine.


Oh my goodness, I haven’t been to Lucille’s in years since we moved — used to love this place.  And I like the colors you chose for your MMNF.


----------



## CoffeeGirlie

Iamminda said:


> Oh my goodness, I haven’t been to Lucille’s in years since we moved — used to love this place.  And I like the colors you chose for your MMNF.


Thank you so much on the colors I chose! And Lucille's is great! We don't get it often, but when we do I always look forward to it!


----------



## Le.everlynn

Poochie231080 said:


> Freezing outside



OMG love the kabuki speedy, gotto have it. Best looking speedy ever. Definitely request one from my SA. Thabks for the pic


----------



## Le.everlynn

pearlsnjeans said:


> I was at the LV Holiday Party last Sunday with my Pochette Felicie and played with these cute Limited Editions:
> View attachment 3899749



Where is this? Is the Alma bb limited edition still available? This season is the best for LV limited edition. I want all


----------



## Poochie231080

PS Mini Infrarouge


----------



## Missydora

I have a cute cat pic today. Mr Bell going to the vets for his annual booster jab with my trusted speedy.  He's not very happy.


----------



## luvspurses

Missydora said:


> I have a cute cat pic today. Mr Bell going to the vets for his annual booster jab with my trusted speedy.  He's not very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899966


mr. bell does not look pleased.


----------



## musiclover

Missydora said:


> I have a cute cat pic today. Mr Bell going to the vets for his annual booster jab with my trusted speedy.  He's not very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899966


I really like your Speedy and I love Mr. Bell.  He's quite a big boy when I see him compared to your Speedy!  Just so soft looking...

The most important thing is that Mr. Bell is going to have his immunizations to stay healthy!  You're a great cat mom!


----------



## Missydora

luvspurses said:


> mr. bell does not look pleased.





musiclover said:


> I really like your Speedy and I love Mr. Bell.  He's quite a big boy when I see him compared to your Speedy!  Just so soft looking...
> 
> The most important thing is that Mr. Bell is going to have his immunizations to stay healthy!  You're a great cat mom!


Oh what a day..   He moaned all the way to the vets and  all the way back. He hate's  his cat carrier, he hates being in the car and he hates the vets.  And now they've said he needs to go on a diet he's 6kg 3lbs he needs to be 3kg 5 lbs.  he's always been big. He's about size speedy 30.


----------



## umamanikam

Missydora said:


> Oh what a day..   He moaned all the way to the vets and  all the way back. He hate's  his cat carrier, he hates being in the car and he hates the vets.  And now they've said he needs to go on a diet he's 6kg 3lbs he needs to be 3kg 5 lbs.  he's always been big. He's about size speedy 30.


Time he became speedy 25 then


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Poochie231080 said:


> PS Mini Infrarouge


oh, your charms are so cute, too!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Missydora said:


> I have a cute cat pic today. Mr Bell going to the vets for his annual booster jab with my trusted speedy.  He's not very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899966



I can't get enough of Mr. Bell!  Your speedy is very cute, too!  It's just that Mr. Bell steals the show every time.


----------



## Sandra.AT

enjoying my siena pm ..this bag looks just so cute [emoji13]


----------



## Scully Piper

CoffeeGirlie said:


> In the mid-afternoon at the bar at Lucille's BBQ for a pick-up order (and the best time to go) with my Mon Monogram Neverfull GM that was a birthday gift from my sister who's sitting right next to me with her black Vernis Alma PM and Monogram 6 Key Holder in Rose Ballerine.


I love Lucille's and the Mon Mono color combo you chose is lovely!


----------



## Pinkie*

Zucnarf said:


> Capu bb
> View attachment 3897430


Love it


----------



## fabuleux

Missydora said:


> I have a cute cat pic today. Mr Bell going to the vets for his annual booster jab with my trusted speedy.  He's not very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899966


Your cat!!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Missydora said:


> I have a cute cat pic today. Mr Bell going to the vets for his annual booster jab with my trusted speedy.  He's not very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899966



I love your cat! Actually you kitty kind of reminds me of a certain type of dog but I cant think of the breed at the moment.


----------



## reason24

pouch PM Macassar


----------



## paula3boys

Missydora said:


> I have a cute cat pic today. Mr Bell going to the vets for his annual booster jab with my trusted speedy.  He's not very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899966



Does he try to play with your purse charm? [emoji4]


----------



## Stephie2800

My Popincourt in action in my salon


----------



## Missydora

umamanikam said:


> Time he became speedy 25 then


 we don't have any scales at home so I guess size speedy 25 is his ideal.  I reckon if he had a lion cut, so basically have all his hair shaved off apart from his head, legs and tail he might just make that size  



pearlsnjeans said:


> I can't get enough of Mr. Bell!  Your speedy is very cute, too!  It's just that Mr. Bell steals the show every time.


The postman was in hysterics this morning when he saw him, thought he looked like a cat convict in his carrier


----------



## Missydora

SpeedyJC said:


> I love your cat! Actually you kitty kind of reminds me of a certain type of dog but I cant think of the breed at the moment.


Pomeranian do you think?  although he's a bit big. He's not at all dainty.  



paula3boys said:


> Does he try to play with your purse charm? [emoji4]


He's like's to rub his cheeks on the bag charm.  He loves sitting next to my speedy bag and  use it to lean on.  he is like a big furry sloth.  Really slooow and takes his time, so laid back.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Display home shopping with my Golden Light Twist.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

vinbenphon1 said:


> Display home shopping with my Golden Light Twist.
> 
> View attachment 3900501


Your Twist goes so well with this interior, perfect contrast


----------



## luvlux64

Happy hump day! On call all week. Needed these 2 cups of coffee to survive . With my go-to LV Mini Pochette Mon Monogram. Thanks & be safe everyone!


----------



## musiclover

Missydora said:


> Oh what a day..   He moaned all the way to the vets and  all the way back. He hate's  his cat carrier, he hates being in the car and he hates the vets.  And now they've said he needs to go on a diet he's 6kg 3lbs he needs to be 3kg 5 lbs.  he's always been big. He's about size speedy 30.


I have a Speedy 30 so Mr. Bell must be a very cuddly size!


----------



## Yuki85

As my roommate is not in yet (otherwise she will think if I am crazy taking pics of my bag) i quickly took a pic of my speedy 30 with the new name tage


----------



## luvspurses

luvlux64 said:


> Happy hump day! On call all week. Needed these 2 cups of coffee to survive . With my go-to LV Mini Pochette Mon Monogram. Thanks & be safe everyone!
> View attachment 3900611
> View attachment 3900612


i didn't even realize you could do mon mono on mini pochette. love this!


----------



## luvspurses

Missydora said:


> Oh what a day..   He moaned all the way to the vets and  all the way back. He hate's  his cat carrier, he hates being in the car and he hates the vets.  And now they've said he needs to go on a diet he's 6kg 3lbs he needs to be 3kg 5 lbs.  he's always been big. He's about size speedy 30.


oh no, mr. bell! we are getting you a gym membership! and don't fret, speedy 30 is a good size, we cannot all be speedy 25's in this world, don't the vets understand this? oh mr. bell............


----------



## Missydora

musiclover said:


> I have a Speedy 30 so Mr. Bell must be a very cuddly size!





luvspurses said:


> oh no, mr. bell! we are getting you a gym membership! and don't fret, speedy 30 is a good size, we cannot all be speedy 25's in this world, don't the vets understand this? oh mr. bell............


 Mr bell gym memebership.  At the moment size speedy 30 is snug fit  but hes definitely not a 35.  I think he will look too skinny in speedy  25. So I am going to try him on weight watchers diet and get him to a size 30 with a bit if a sag. Loose fit


----------



## Fierymo

Lunchtime shopping at Westfield


----------



## luvlux64

luvspurses said:


> i didn't even realize you could do mon mono on mini pochette. love this!


Yes! LV added mini pochette & flat card cases this year (I think) for Mon Monogram ordering. I got mine in September & LV only accepts orders in store. No online orders yet. I don’t know now, you’ll have to check the website or read around Mon Monogram LV Thread (TPF)... thanks


----------



## chicnfab

Lv camera pouch for me and Alma de for my friend at Lv holiday celebration❤️❤️


----------



## TrixyG

Headed into work with my Delightful


----------



## bellebellebelle19

chicnfab said:


> Lv camera pouch for me and Alma de for my friend at Lv holiday celebration❤️❤️


You are so fashionable! I adore your entire outfit, from your bag to your skirt to your necklace!


----------



## chicnfab

bellebellebelle19 said:


> You are so fashionable! I adore your entire outfit, from your bag to your skirt to your necklace!


Thank you so much ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Lilleput

here’s mine - we’re resting after a day’s job in clinic


----------



## Yuki85

Me and my PM in Noir on passenger seat


----------



## Poochie231080

Yesterday’s pic....OTW to LV’s Xmas party in Antwerp (Belgium) with my travel companions


----------



## luckybunny




----------



## yuuyuut

Practicing for the holiday party, with a beautiful companion.


----------



## nesia69

Which one to take with me today? Hmm


----------



## SDfromND

nesia69 said:


> Which one to take with me today? Hmm


Alma looks like she’s ready to take a spin


----------



## luvspurses

nesia69 said:


> Which one to take with me today? Hmm


all gorgeous, all born ready, lol!


----------



## musiclover

nesia69 said:


> Which one to take with me today? Hmm


Beautiful choices!  You cannot go wrong!


----------



## musiclover

Speedy 30 enjoying a few quiet moments alone with the Christmas tree.


----------



## Mertsa

Just a lowkey ”datenight” with babe. Love this NF pochette (and him)! Holds my Rosalie and Cles + lippy perfect


----------



## bh4me

chicnfab said:


> Lv camera pouch for me and Alma de for my friend at Lv holiday celebration❤️❤️


You look great! The camera pouch is so cute!


----------



## bh4me

With my epi pm today


----------



## Aoifs

Chilling in hotel room before wedding anniversary dinner!


----------



## chicnfab

bh4me said:


> You look great! The camera pouch is so cute!


Thank you!!! Cute and very functional ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Poochie231080

Home sweet home


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Speedy 30 enjoying a few quiet moments alone with the Christmas tree.
> 
> View attachment 3902950



Beautiful picture of your Speedy and Christmas tree!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Visiting family with my Speedy


----------



## JVSXOXO

Eva's first time out today!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful picture of your Speedy and Christmas tree!


We had a mostly sunny week so it was a great opportunity to carry the Monogram!  Worries about the vachetta, and all.


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 3903065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting family with my Speedy


I really like your luggage tag!  It looks great on your handbag.   I will have to buy one for my Speedy.


----------



## musiclover

Poochie231080 said:


> Home sweet home


I love this picture!  Your handbag is beautiful and looks so pretty with the snow in the background.


----------



## musiclover

JVSXOXO said:


> Eva's first time out today!


Beautiful Eva!  I have Eva in the Monogram and she’s such a fabulous style. Yours looks just wonderful on you. There’s something so special about the DE and gold chain. I wish I had the DE, too!


----------



## Aryel

Love Tahitienne print on Azur. This print goes so well with light gray.


----------



## jellenp32

Love that scarf combo!!


----------



## luvlux64

With my Logomania scarf . Happy Saturday night guys


----------



## pearlsnjeans

My Vaneau comes out again. How I missed her!

Here dolled up with the LV bandeau and Hermès Petit H cat charm:


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

musiclover said:


> I really like your luggage tag!  It looks great on your handbag.   I will have to buy one for my Speedy.


Thank you! Your pic belongs on an LV Christmas card if they were ever to make one


----------



## Aliluvlv

Eva and I picking up my WT NF [emoji2]


----------



## Tat77

Aryel said:


> Love Tahitienne print on Azur. This print goes so well with light gray.


I love this-so pretty


----------



## Aryel

Tat77 said:


> I love this-so pretty


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 3903065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting family with my Speedy



Quite lovely!


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> My Vaneau comes out again. How I missed her!
> 
> Here dolled up with the LV bandeau and Hermès Petit H cat charm:
> View attachment 3903225



Your Vaneau looks beautiful with the bandeau and charm!   I like the way you tie the bandeau with the bow like that.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3903264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eva and I picking up my WT NF [emoji2]



Looking forward to your reveal A!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Looking forward to your reveal A!


Thanks L! We'll see if I make it to Christmas [emoji2]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3903264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eva and I picking up my WT NF [emoji2]



Eva is a great side kick!


----------



## JVSXOXO

musiclover said:


> Beautiful Eva!  I have Eva in the Monogram and she’s such a fabulous style. Yours looks just wonderful on you. There’s something so special about the DE and gold chain. I wish I had the DE, too!



Thank you! I’m so glad I found one in excellent condition  I think Eva looks great in every print but DE spoke to me the most!


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you! Your pic belongs on an LV Christmas card if they were ever to make one


Oh thank you so much!  It would bring two of my favourite things together -LV and Christmas!


----------



## musiclover

JVSXOXO said:


> Thank you! I’m so glad I found one in excellent condition  I think Eva looks great in every print but DE spoke to me the most!


I think you made a great choice!


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3903264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eva and I picking up my WT NF [emoji2]


Beautiful Eva!  We’re twins. I love mine so much. I wish I had all three prints!

Looking forward to seeing your new beauty!


----------



## Aliluvlv

musiclover said:


> Beautiful Eva!  We’re twins. I love mine so much. I wish I had all three prints!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your new beauty!


Thank you twin! [emoji4]  I love Eva too. Perfect weekend bag for any occasion!


----------



## fyn72

Beautiful weather today for this one [emoji177]


----------



## Lorisnote

Hong Kong International Airport Arrival Hall, Baggage Claim


----------



## Poochie231080

musiclover said:


> I love this picture!  Your handbag is beautiful and looks so pretty with the snow in the background.



Thank you!!! on days like this, I am happy to be home to enjoy my view...office building and traffic lights...


----------



## AAxxx

Power breakfast with an oldie...my secret compact wallet in infini. Happy Sunday ladies...


----------



## kkfiregirl

JVSXOXO said:


> Thank you! I’m so glad I found one in excellent condition  I think Eva looks great in every print but DE spoke to me the most!



I agree! Eva in ebene is stunning!


----------



## marwa_omar




----------



## Sandra.AT

Today I went with my jersey magnolia to the christmas market such a great bag [emoji16]


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> Today I went with my jersey magnolia to the christmas market such a great bag [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3904011



Sooo cute... love your shoes and bags....


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yuki85 said:


> Sooo cute... love your shoes and bags....



thank you so much[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## musiclover

Sandra.AT said:


> Today I went with my jersey magnolia to the christmas market such a great bag [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3904011


I think is just the prettiest Tote!


----------



## Sandra.AT

musiclover said:


> I think is just the prettiest Tote!


thank you [emoji1]I really like her and she is also so lightweight


----------



## M5_Traveler

Sandra.AT said:


> Today I went with my jersey magnolia to the christmas market such a great bag [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3904011



Cute 

Where is this Weihnachtsmarkt?


----------



## Aliluvlv

Work and weekend bag hanging out together with kitty after a busy weekend!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Iamminda said:


> Your Vaneau looks beautiful with the bandeau and charm!   I like the way you tie the bandeau with the bow like that.



Thank you! The bandeau was just a temporary thing just to see what it looks like on the Vaneau.


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3904287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work and weekend bag hanging out together with kitty after a busy weekend!


I love your handbags, A!  I have the same two bags but my Speedy DE is a 30 (I think yours is a 25?  I’m not quite sure from the angle).  My Eva is in the Monogram, too. 

Your kitty is a handsome boy and those green eyes are mesmerizing!  Love your Christmas tree in the background!


----------



## Aliluvlv

musiclover said:


> I love your handbags, A!  I have the same two bags but my Speedy DE is a 30 (I think yours is a 25?  I’m not quite sure from the angle).  My Eva is in the Monogram, too.
> 
> Your kitty is a handsome boy and those green eyes are mesmerizing!  Love your Christmas tree in the background!


Awww you are so sweet ML thank you!  Yep that's a 25b which I use M-F for work (it will be getting some well deserved rest after I open my Xmas gift to myself -WT NF). I love both the Eva and Speedy B so much! My collection is very small but I love the LV classics esp in canvas. Hope you have a great holiday season! [emoji2]


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> Awww you are so sweet ML thank you!  Yep that's a 25b which I use M-F for work (it will be getting some well deserved rest after I open my Xmas gift to myself -WT NF). I love both the Eva and Speedy B so much! My collection is very small but I love the LV classics esp in canvas. Hope you have a great holiday season! [emoji2]



Your Christmas present sounds wonderful!  How exciting!  I’m just like you, I have a small, very loved collection of LV classics which I enjoy carrying so much. 

Wishing you (and kitty) a very happy holiday, too!


----------



## Missydora

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3904287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work and weekend bag hanging out together with kitty after a busy weekend!


You have a Super cute cat I love his fur colour. And of course you have fab taste in bags with speedy and Eva


----------



## Aliluvlv

musiclover said:


> Your Christmas present sounds wonderful!  How exciting!  I’m just like you, I have a small, very loved collection of LV classics which I enjoy carrying so much.
> 
> Wishing you (and kitty) a very happy holiday, too!





Missydora said:


> You have a Super cute cat I love his fur colour. And of course you have fab taste in bags with speedy and Eva [emoji3]





	

		
			
		

		
	
Thank you both so much! This grey kitty (named snuggles) knows she's a super pretty girl with those big green eyes but she loves her food as much as we love LV and is a bit on the larger size and as such is often thought of as the boy kitty. My boy kitty (named Jack - after Capt. Jack Sparrow) is white and tan with blue eyes, on the wirey side, and more shy and is often mistaken as the girl kitty. [emoji6] They are both spoiled rotten, and will have a great Christmas. This year I'm spoiling myself too so should be awesome all around. [emoji12] Hope it's great for everyone here too!


----------



## Lilleput

Lilleput said:


> here’s mine - we’re resting after a day’s job in clinic



More totally action - i have had this bag for 4 years but have only recently started re-using it. I am now remembering how I used to really luv it. Lv❤️e.


----------



## Lilleput

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3904287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work and weekend bag hanging out together with kitty after a busy weekend!



Aliluvluv, beautiful cat!!! I wish I could take home a shelter pet now. But DH and I are still in the process of getting a new home - so not a really good time. But I would luv to adopt. ❤️


----------



## LL777

My favorite bag!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Lilleput said:


> Aliluvluv, beautiful cat!!! I wish I could take home a shelter pet now. But DH and I are still in the process of getting a new home - so not a really good time. But I would luv to adopt. [emoji173]️


Awww thank you! Good luck with your new home! That's exciting!


----------



## Lilleput

Aliluvlv said:


> Awww thank you! Good luck with your new home! That's exciting!



Thanks! What’s even more exciting is trying to decide between a speedy empriente vs ponthieu - LoL


----------



## Missydora

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3904407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both so much! This grey kitty (named snuggles) knows she's a super pretty girl with those big green eyes but she loves her food as much as we love LV and is a bit on the larger size and as such is often thought of as the boy kitty. My boy kitty (named Jack - after Capt. Jack Sparrow) is white and tan with blue eyes, on the wirey side, and more shy and is often mistaken as the girl kitty. [emoji6] They are both spoiled rotten, and will have a great Christmas. This year I'm spoiling myself too so should be awesome all around. [emoji12] Hope it's great for everyone here too!


 yes I see what you mean jack looks like a girl cat, snuggles looks like a boy .. both adorable looking cats.  Snuggles also looks bigger than a speedy 25 
 I can't wait to see your reveal from under tree you do well to not have opened it early


----------



## Aliluvlv

Missydora said:


> [emoji3] yes I see what you mean jack looks like a girl cat, snuggles looks like a boy .. both adorable looking cats.  Snuggles also looks bigger than a speedy 25 [emoji38]
> I can't wait to see your reveal from under tree you do well to not have opened it early [emoji3]


Lol snuggles is definitely bigger than a 25 [emoji12].


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3904407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both so much! This grey kitty (named snuggles) knows she's a super pretty girl with those big green eyes but she loves her food as much as we love LV and is a bit on the larger size and as such is often thought of as the boy kitty. My boy kitty (named Jack - after Capt. Jack Sparrow) is white and tan with blue eyes, on the wirey side, and more shy and is often mistaken as the girl kitty. [emoji6] They are both spoiled rotten, and will have a great Christmas. This year I'm spoiling myself too so should be awesome all around. [emoji12] Hope it's great for everyone here too!


Oh I just love this picture so much of your sweethearts, your Christmas tree and your LV under the tree!  I'm sorry I got your kittys mixed up!  Snuggles is a beautiful girl with her gorgeous eyes.   I love Jack's name.  He's a handsome little mister with that tan head.    I imagine you'll be hanging three stockings on the fireplace?


----------



## Aliluvlv

musiclover said:


> Oh I just love this picture so much of your sweethearts, your Christmas tree and your LV under the tree!  I'm sorry I got your kittys mixed up!  Snuggles is a beautiful girl with her gorgeous eyes.   I love Jack's name.  He's a handsome little mister with that tan head.    I imagine you'll be hanging three stockings on the fireplace?


Lol yes three stockings for us with goodies and one in remembrance for family no longer with us. [emoji4]


----------



## Sandra.AT

M5_Traveler said:


> Cute
> 
> Where is this Weihnachtsmarkt?


in Vienna, "Rathausplatz".. Are you from Germany or Austria?


----------



## Yuki85

Took off today to run random things for my journey to Asia starting next week [emoji108]


----------



## lvagenda

Oldie but a goodie.


----------



## MarLoLV

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MarLoLV said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas!


OMG it's gorgeous 
Is this Pomme D'Amour or Cerise?


----------



## Bags_4_life

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3904287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work and weekend bag hanging out together with kitty after a busy weekend!


Great pic! And do I spy an orange box under the tree?


----------



## MarLoLV

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> OMG it's gorgeous
> Is this Pomme D'Amour or Cerise?


Cerise (cherry)


----------



## bh4me

I’m either too lazy to switch out or just amazed that I feel like I can wear this bag with anything imo... even in my super casual week day mode. Whatever the reason, I really love carrying my epi pm. Never thought I’d get this bag. Now, can’t stop using it   here it is again


----------



## OCMomof3

bh4me said:


> I’m either too lazy to switch out or just amazed that I feel like I can wear this bag with anything imo... even in my super casual week day mode. Whatever the reason, I really love carrying my epi pm. Never thought I’d get this bag. Now, can’t stop using it   here it is again
> View attachment 3905273


Very cool twist on the PM! I'll bet you aren't seeing everyone carrying that one! Fun!


----------



## PrincessAsya

bh4me said:


> I’m either too lazy to switch out or just amazed that I feel like I can wear this bag with anything imo... even in my super casual week day mode. Whatever the reason, I really love carrying my epi pm. Never thought I’d get this bag. Now, can’t stop using it   here it is again
> View attachment 3905273



I envy you so much!!  I love the bag and so wished to get it...  Sigh.  Enjoy, it's a super versatile, super appealing bag.


----------



## chicnfab

With Tivoli pm today!
Have a lovely day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Cocoabean

My new to me Speedy B25 in DA went out for sushi yesterday. She even got her own chair. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Today she is going to one of my favorite pubs for Taco Tuesday!


----------



## luvlux64

These (rain) wet boots are a must on today’s slushy grounds. With my LV high boots and LV Logomania scarf. Perfect combo


----------



## Aliluvlv

bh4me said:


> I’m either too lazy to switch out or just amazed that I feel like I can wear this bag with anything imo... even in my super casual week day mode. Whatever the reason, I really love carrying my epi pm. Never thought I’d get this bag. Now, can’t stop using it   here it is again
> View attachment 3905273


Such a gorgeous and versatile bag!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Cocoabean said:


> My new to me Speedy B25 in DA went out for sushi yesterday. She even got her own chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today she is going to one of my favorite pubs for Taco Tuesday!


Wow congratulations! Looks to be in excellent condition! [emoji7]


----------



## Aliluvlv

luvlux64 said:


> These (rain) wet boots are a must on today’s slushy grounds. With my LV high boots and LV Logomania scarf. Perfect combo [emoji813]
> View attachment 3906277
> 
> View attachment 3906279


Wow! Fantastic look! Love all of it.


----------



## musiclover

Cocoabean said:


> My new to me Speedy B25 in DA went out for sushi yesterday. She even got her own chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today she is going to one of my favorite pubs for Taco Tuesday!


This is such a beautiful bag!  I really like this canvas pattern. Sound like you're having lots of fun together!  Enjoy your night out!


----------



## fyn72

Just love this little cutie[emoji173]️ and my blossom rose gold bracelet I’m about to wear [emoji92][emoji7]


----------



## bh4me

OCMomof3 said:


> Very cool twist on the PM! I'll bet you aren't seeing everyone carrying that one! Fun!


Thanks! It’s what drew me too it. I usuallly see the mono which I’ve had several chances to get. It’s refreshing to have this.



PrincessAsya said:


> I envy you so much!!  I love the bag and so wished to get it...  Sigh.  Enjoy, it's a super versatile, super appealing bag.


Thank you! Versatile for sure! Definitely consider it. I just love the combo.



Aliluvlv said:


> Such a gorgeous and versatile bag!


Thanks! I never thought this would be so versatile. I love it!


----------



## pmburk

Here I am with my Besace Rosebery after picking out my Christmas present.  (Disclaimers: I hate having my picture taken, the sun was in my eyes, and I'm chubby, so please excuse my scrunchy face & triple chin and just focus on the pretty bags. LOL.)


----------



## Pinkie*

luvlux64 said:


> These (rain) wet boots are a must on today’s slushy grounds. With my LV high boots and LV Logomania scarf. Perfect combo
> View attachment 3906277
> 
> View attachment 3906279


Love ❤️


----------



## snibor

pmburk said:


> Here I am with my Besace Rosebery after picking out my Christmas present.  (Disclaimers: I hate having my picture taken, the sun was in my eyes, and I'm chubby, so please excuse my scrunchy face & triple chin and just focus on the pretty bags. LOL.)



Girl you look fab!  And nice large LV shopping bag!


----------



## Roxannek

Missydora said:


> I have a cute cat pic today. Mr Bell going to the vets for his annual booster jab with my trusted speedy.  He's not very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899966



Oh just seeing this! Missydora are you mistreating Mr. Bell again? Hahaha! He is gorgeous as ever!


----------



## Bags_4_life

pmburk said:


> Here I am with my Besace Rosebery after picking out my Christmas present.  (Disclaimers: I hate having my picture taken, the sun was in my eyes, and I'm chubby, so please excuse my scrunchy face & triple chin and just focus on the pretty bags. LOL.)



You look great! The happy lv smile makes everyone fabulous, nothing beats that feeling! Hmmm graceful or neverfull was it, I vaguely remember? I liked the graceful but perhaps that’s cos I have the neverfull? You’ll love either one


----------



## pmburk

snibor said:


> Girl you look fab!  And nice large LV shopping bag!





Bags_4_life said:


> You look great! The happy lv smile makes everyone fabulous, nothing beats that feeling! Hmmm graceful or neverfull was it, I vaguely remember? I liked the graceful but perhaps that’s cos I have the neverfull? You’ll love either one



Haha, thank you ladies!! I ended up with the Neverfull MM. I can't wait to take her out for the first time!


----------



## Sandra.AT

at the lv store to pick up my bag with my alma pm 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 and finally I had the chance to try on a speedy b30 never thought I would like this size as I only have the speedy b25  I think I already know what kind of bag (maybe in damier azur or world monogram bag with black leather)  I want next hahahaha at least it is finally a „cheaper“ lv bag haha


----------



## Bags_4_life

pmburk said:


> Haha, thank you ladies!! I ended up with the Neverfull MM. I can't wait to take her out for the first time!


Great choice! I wore mine today for the first time in ages and still love it. The nf is gorgeous in de, so chic!


----------



## AndreaM99

Metis in Noir and Aube with me at work.


----------



## M5_Traveler

Sandra.AT said:


> in Vienna, "Rathausplatz".. Are you from Germany or Austria?



Ich bin von Deutschland


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

My Neverfull aka my ride or die travel + everyday bag   (my review here)


----------



## Poochie231080

Will the bottle count? It has the LV holiday ribbon


----------



## musiclover

Sandra.AT said:


> at the lv store to pick up my bag with my alma pm
> View attachment 3906834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally I had the chance to try on a speedy b30 never thought I would like this size as I only have the speedy b25  I think I already know what kind of bag (maybe in damier azur or world monogram bag with black leather)  I want next hahahaha at least it is finally a „cheaper“ lv bag haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906835
> View attachment 3906836


Sandra, you look great with the 30!  I have the Speedy 30 monogram classic and Speedy DE B30 and I love them both.  Both of the choices you mentioned some terrific.  I am thinking about a Speedy DA for myself next year!


----------



## Bubbles1987

My Alma BB hanging out in the doc’s office.  I love the size


----------



## tolliv




----------



## Poochie231080

Bubbles1987 said:


> View attachment 3907165
> 
> My Alma BB hanging out in the doc’s office.  I love the size



I love this alma bb and considered getting it but I never see one IRL...congrats!


----------



## Sandra.AT

musiclover said:


> Sandra, you look great with the 30!  I have the Speedy 30 monogram classic and Speedy DE B30 and I love them both.  Both of the choices you mentioned some terrific.  I am thinking about a Speedy DA for myself next year!



thank you never thought it  will fit to me as I like more smaller middle sized bag but this size I like also so next time this will be my bag .. not sure if with the strap or without or which pattern but it is now on my wishlist DA looks soo lovely even with darker clothes and especially in winter with a beige or white coat or beige boots


----------



## Scooch

It’s a big bag kind of week!


----------



## viewwing

Waiting to brighten up a gloomy day


----------



## Fierymo

Keeping me company this week is my Sofia Coppola MM in Jasper


----------



## Maxie25

viewwing said:


> Waiting to brighten up a gloomy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3907636


This print is so gorgeous!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## PlentyofStef

All day warrior. My NF carrying everything for a busy work day then cinching in for a social event at night.


----------



## Lilleput

I am enjoying this thread obvs hehe.

So here I go again ... my speedy and me. Off to a busy start in clinic.


----------



## March786

luvlux64 said:


> These (rain) wet boots are a must on today’s slushy grounds. With my LV high boots and LV Logomania scarf. Perfect combo
> View attachment 3906277
> 
> View attachment 3906279


I looooove your boots, are they true to size and comfortable?


----------



## luvlux64

March786 said:


> I looooove your boots, are they true to size and comfortable?


Hi there @March786 ! Thank you . I love these LV Drops Flat High Boots . I've had them for 2 years now. I think LV has it in midcalf length now. It is comfortable enough to wear for a few hours walking around in the mall  . It is stiff, just like any other rubber boots. True to size? I would say so, but my feet size vary depending on designer brands. These boots are size 36 (with thin cotton socks), I am a 35.5 size on Valentino pumps, a size 36.5 on Hermes sandals and Louboutin booties, and a size 37 on Chanel boots.  Whew! Hope this helps 
BTW, these boots are good for big calves like mine . I've tried on Gucci rain boots & they're too slim!! These are more snug fitting than Hunter boots. I'm able to wear thick thigh high socks on Hunter but not on these. These look like patent leather, too. It's such a great boot for its designer price point


----------



## misstrine85

My 10,5 years old Louis Vuitton Damier Pochette with her brand new strap [emoji173]️


----------



## Rani

misstrine85 said:


> My 10,5 years old Louis Vuitton Damier Pochette with her brand new strap [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3908885


My de Pochette is neatly as old as yours and I was thinking of getting a longer strap. Can I ask which strap you bought for yours?


----------



## Sandra.AT

using my speedy b25 to get all the christmas presents today [emoji2][emoji16][emoji38] .. how I love the patina on my speedy b25  I‘m looking forward to the patina on my montaigne mm


----------



## March786

luvlux64 said:


> Hi there @March786 ! Thank you . I love these LV Drops Flat High Boots . I've had them for 2 years now. I think LV has it in midcalf length now. It is comfortable enough to wear for a few hours walking around in the mall  . It is stiff, just like any other rubber boots. True to size? I would say so, but my feet size vary depending on designer brands. These boots are size 36 (with thin cotton socks), I am a 35.5 size on Valentino pumps, a size 36.5 on Hermes sandals and Louboutin booties, and a size 37 on Chanel boots.  Whew! Hope this helps
> BTW, these boots are good for big calves like mine . I've tried on Gucci rain boots & they're too slim!! These are more snug fitting than Hunter boots. I'm able to wear thick thigh high socks on Hunter but not on these. These look like patent leather, too. It's such a great boot for its designer price point




Thankyou so much for your reply I saw your picture and fell in love with them

They had these in stock in the uk, and I ordered the last pair I’m hoping to not have to return as I ordered a size up to accomadate for thick socks! Wish me luck
Otherwise I will have to swap for the shorter length!


----------



## luvlux64

March786 said:


> Thankyou so much for your reply I saw your picture and fell in love with them
> 
> They had these in stock in the uk, and I ordered the last pair I’m hoping to not have to return as I ordered a size up to accomadate for thick socks! Wish me luck
> Otherwise I will have to swap for the shorter length!


Yay!  Congratulations! You won’t regret it at all. Great for snow as well . Hopefully your sizing is perfect. I had to go to store & try it on as I’m not an average long & skinny legs woman. I’m petite 5’2 & these sit just below my knees. Good luck & show us some mod shots when you get it


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Canada's version of Christmas Tree Frap and winter essentials


----------



## leechiyong

My nano Pallas lounging on early holiday:


----------



## sonaturallyme

My speedy is accompanying me, my thunder thighs, and my husband for pedis today


----------



## misstrine85

Rani said:


> My de Pochette is neatly as old as yours and I was thinking of getting a longer strap. Can I ask which strap you bought for yours?



I don’t know the name of it, but it i the adjustable one. I can really recommend it


----------



## pearlsnjeans

My Felicie out shoe shopping:




Felicie in DA looks really good with those Gucci loafers.


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> My Felicie out shoe shopping:
> 
> View attachment 3909416
> 
> 
> Felicie in DA looks really good with those Gucci loafers.



The loafers and your Felcie are a match made in heaven!!  Did you get them?  .  Hope you had fun shopping.


----------



## myluvofbags

Me and Siena pm getting some sun


----------



## tolliv

Pochette Metis


----------



## Lilleput

Weekend trip. 

Because, you know - you need more than just 1 LV for that


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

leechiyong said:


> My nano Pallas lounging on early holiday:
> View attachment 3909149


Such a beauty!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

My croisette. I can't get enough of this little bag!


----------



## luv2bling

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> My croisette. I can't get enough of this little bag!


The flowers, jacket, bag and overall total look is beautiful!


----------



## Aliluvlv

pmburk said:


> Here I am with my Besace Rosebery after picking out my Christmas present. [emoji3] (Disclaimers: I hate having my picture taken, the sun was in my eyes, and I'm chubby, so please excuse my scrunchy face & triple chin and just focus on the pretty bags. LOL.)


You look awesome! Happy, smiling, coffee, LV, new LV present. Doesn't get any better than that! Congratulations!


----------



## luvlux64

Winter snow white outdoors with -11degC and almost a foot of snow! A casual family day out with my wet (rain) boots LV Drops Flat High boots. Thanks & Have a nice Sunday everyone!


----------



## cwool

View attachment 3910171


SB35 de at the movies


----------



## italianlolita

pmburk said:


> Here I am with my Besace Rosebery after picking out my Christmas present.  (Disclaimers: I hate having my picture taken, the sun was in my eyes, and I'm chubby, so please excuse my scrunchy face & triple chin and just focus on the pretty bags. LOL.)



You look beautiful! Not chubby at all!


----------



## TheMoon

Hello, lvoers! It's me on a Friday night (carrying my shoes and party stuff in the Tournelle PM, and phone/money/lipstick in my Pallas clutch). Weirdly enough, but i even like this combo ))) Not doing it daily of course, but it fit the occasion.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

tolliv said:


> Pochette Metis


Your booties are gorgeous! Totally up staging the PM lol!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

pmburk said:


> Here I am with my Besace Rosebery after picking out my Christmas present.  (Disclaimers: I hate having my picture taken, the sun was in my eyes, and I'm chubby, so please excuse my scrunchy face & triple chin and just focus on the pretty bags. LOL.)


All I see is a pretty lady who's well dressed with FANTASTIC accessories and carrying an LV shopping bag with goodies! We are much too hard on ourselves. I never noticed your body size or chin in this pic. Women are AWESOME-period. Never forget that. You look happy to me and that smile of yours automatically makes ME smile. That's the stuff that matters.


----------



## fabuleux

Getting ready for a fun day at the library for some research and reading with my Damier Cobalt Newport Tote, Cosmetic Pouch GM, and Monogram Cobalt Stripes Zippy Vertical! 
I hope everyone has a great Monday!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3910534
> 
> Getting ready for a fun day at the library for some research and reading with my Damier Cobalt Newport Tote, Cosmetic Pouch GM, and Monogram Cobalt Stripes Zippy Vertical!
> I hope everyone has a great Monday!!


You have a beautiful collection @fabuleux! Happy Monday!



luvlux64 said:


> Winter snow white outdoors with -11degC and almost a foot of snow! A casual family day out with my wet (rain) boots LV Drops Flat High boots. Thanks & Have a nice Sunday everyone!
> View attachment 3909999


I love your pic, hun! I think we have very similar taste in outerwear


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Iamminda said:


> The loafers and your Felcie are a match made in heaven!!  Did you get them?  .  Hope you had fun shopping.



I had lots of fun shoe shopping!  And yes, I did get the Gucci loafers~


----------



## pearlsnjeans

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3910534
> 
> Getting ready for a fun day at the library for some research and reading with my Damier Cobalt Newport Tote, Cosmetic Pouch GM, and Monogram Cobalt Stripes Zippy Vertical!
> I hope everyone has a great Monday!!



This is a fabulous collection!  Have a great Monday, too~


----------



## pearlsnjeans

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> You have a beautiful collection @fabuleux! Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> I love your pic, hun! I think we have very similar taste in outerwear
> View attachment 3910616



Beautiful!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

pearlsnjeans said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you
Congrats on your Gucci buy!


----------



## tolliv

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Your booties are gorgeous! Totally up staging the PM lol!!


Oh my. Wasn’t trying to upstage the bag


----------



## pearlsnjeans

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you
> Congrats on your Gucci buy!



You're welcome!     I'll take pics of my Gucci's with my LVs when I get the chance.


----------



## luvlux64

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I love your pic, hun! I think we have very similar taste in outerwear
> View attachment 3910616


Thank you! Love this  and Yes we do . Took me a long time to learn to be  fashionable even on those freezing temperature (like Mars!)!!! . I thought, only bulky winter jackets (Canada goose & the likes) and bulky boots (UGGS!) are the only ones to wear to keep us warm during this season ...


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

luvlux64 said:


> Thank you! Love this  and Yes we do . Took me a long time to learn to be  fashionable even on those freezing temperature (like Mars!)!!! . I thought, only bulky winter jackets (Canada goose & the likes) and bulky boots (UGGS!) are the only ones to wear to keep us warm during this season ...


Lol, perfect description of winters in Canada! I love Uggs too but they don't hold up well to all the wet slush. Nothing beats down, wool and rain boots


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3910534
> 
> Getting ready for a fun day at the library for some research and reading with my Damier Cobalt Newport Tote, Cosmetic Pouch GM, and Monogram Cobalt Stripes Zippy Vertical! [emoji2]
> I hope everyone has a great Monday!!


Great items! That cobalt striped zippy, wow! Never seen that before!


----------



## March786

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> My croisette. I can't get enough of this little bag!


What a beautiful shot!
The more I see this bag, the more I like it


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

My perfect work bag


----------



## Poochie231080

Just found a xmas card in my mailbox from LV


----------



## misstrine85

Poochie231080 said:


> Just found a xmas card in my mailbox from LV



It is so beautiful this year as usual [emoji7]


----------



## fabuleux

Pochette Voyage MM Monogram Eclipse.
I received this bag for Christmas last year and I have been using it a lot. Great piece to have in your collection!


----------



## litchi

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3912075
> 
> Pochette Voyage MM Monogram Eclipse.
> I received this bag for Christmas last year and I have been using it a lot. Great piece to have in your collection!


Twins! You take beautiful photos, fab!


----------



## Andrea Meiners

Just got my double v wallet! I'm in love!


----------



## Poochie231080

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3912075
> 
> Pochette Voyage MM Monogram Eclipse.
> I received this bag for Christmas last year and I have been using it a lot. Great piece to have in your collection!



I’d love a pochette voyage but it was impossible to get where I am 

Gorgeous piece!


----------



## Poochie231080

On the go...lucky for me to have a “private” cabin otherwise others would think I’m really crazy taking out every content of my bag for photo purpose


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Shopping day with Speedy


----------



## onlyk

my baby, sitting quietly on her own, waiting...


----------



## clu13

Admirals club in CLT


----------



## Suns123

monogram galore [emoji322]! [emoji7]. Luv the frontrow sneakers [emoji307]


----------



## Yuki85

My PM in noir is accompanying me to Tokyo - first day [emoji51]


----------



## elinda

First day with My World Tour Speedy 
Started right in the LV store when I collected her!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yuki85 said:


> My PM in noir is accompanying me to Tokyo - first day [emoji51]
> View attachment 3912590



have a nice trip happy x-mas and happy new year [emoji312]


----------



## Sandra.AT

elinda said:


> First day with My World Tour Speedy
> Started right in the LV store when I collected her!
> View attachment 3912598



it looks so great on you I love the look of it... I can‘t wait till I also order a world tour speedy in July then


----------



## Emsidee

I just had my last finals for this year! I’m going to enjoy a well deserved christmas break with my PM reverse!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Poochie231080 said:


> On the go...lucky for me to have a “private” cabin otherwise others would think I’m really crazy taking out every content of my bag for photo purpose


Gorgeous! Love your cuff and rings too!


----------



## SDfromND

Time to de stress ......


----------



## elinda

Sandra.AT said:


> it looks so great on you I love the look of it... I can‘t wait till I also order a world tour speedy in July then


Thank you!!
And good luck with your order; the hard part is choosing the stickers LOL


----------



## LuckyBitch

elinda said:


> First day with My World Tour Speedy
> Started right in the LV store when I collected her!
> View attachment 3912598


Gorgeous bag. It really suits you perfectly.


----------



## Roxannek

In the passenger seat today headed for the Dr.’s office with my beautiful Neverfull.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## PamK

Roxannek said:


> In the passenger seat today headed for the Dr.’s office with my beautiful Neverfull.
> 
> View attachment 3912970



Love your bag charm!! Just beautiful! [emoji173]️


----------



## mak1203

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 3912995


This is such a fun and vibrant bag!  Love how you can fit quite a bit of items in there too


----------



## pearlsnjeans

My Felicie in DA paired with my new Gucci loafers 



I’m addicted to this pochette (and the loafers).


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Yuki85 said:


> My PM in noir is accompanying me to Tokyo - first day [emoji51]
> View attachment 3912590



Beautiful bag!


----------



## Ryan

With my new Noe GM (paired with a Speedy B strap).


----------



## Roxannek

PamK said:


> Love your bag charm!! Just beautiful! [emoji173]️


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ryan said:


> With my new Noe GM (paired with a Speedy B strap).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913128


very stylish!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mak1203 said:


> This is such a fun and vibrant bag!  Love how you can fit quite a bit of items in there too


Thanks for the sweet comment @mak1203!
Haha, I guess you saw my pics on What's in my bag thread! It worked out great on the flight earlier too; I'm really enjoying its first day out. Have a good night


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

pearlsnjeans said:


> My Felicie in DA paired with my new Gucci loafers
> 
> View attachment 3913127
> 
> I’m addicted to this pochette (and the loafers).


Beautiful pairing, congrats!


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> have a nice trip happy x-mas and happy new year [emoji312]



Thank you! Wish you also merry Christmas and happy new year [emoji312][emoji324][emoji323]


----------



## Sandra.AT

the monogram strap of my montaigne mm mono fits perfectly to my alma pm  I really like the strap as it doesn’t slip off of my shoulder


----------



## LCHallWill

i can never get enough of my Speedy


----------



## DoctorVuitton

Currently at CBTL with my vintage Louis Vuitton Nil (Pre-1980s). Thicker canvas with pig skin interior! #LouisVuittonNil #LVnil #LouisVuittonVintage #LVvintage


----------



## pearlsnjeans

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful pairing, congrats!



Thanks, @MyBelongs to Louis !   They go great together~


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Poche Toilette 26


----------



## LadyR

Here's a photo of my beautiful Duomo Satchel in Damier Ebene, purchased pre-loved last year at Luxe DH and is a youthful 11 years old.  She is adorned with the Bee Flower Bag Charm, which was also purchased last year at the Luxury Closet in nearly new condition.  Wishing to all the Happiest of Holidays!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Last minute Christmas shopping with damier Berkeley pairs with Gucci boots. Awesome bag, great for shopping esp with adjustable straps. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Aphasia23

bh4me said:


> With my epi pm today
> View attachment 3902985


Fabulous


----------



## LovingLV81




----------



## bh4me

Aphasia23 said:


> Fabulous


Thank you!


----------



## tolliv

My little guy wanted to take a photo too . He is totally blocking this gorgeous piece.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

tolliv said:


> My little guy wanted to take a photo too . He is totally blocking this gorgeous piece.



What a cutie pie!


----------



## tolliv

LVmyotherbaby said:


> What a cutie pie!


He is a ham


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

When 'more is more' - Rose Litchi & Pink Glitter


----------



## ccbaggirl89

tolliv said:


> My little guy wanted to take a photo too . He is totally blocking this gorgeous piece.


your dog is so adorable!


----------



## FortySomething

bh4me said:


> With my epi pm today
> View attachment 3902985


I love your jacket and top! Do you mind me asking where they are from?


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> When 'more is more' - Rose Litchi & Pink Glitter
> View attachment 3913878


Oh I love it — so much pink goodness here


----------



## bh4me

FortySomething said:


> I love your jacket and top! Do you mind me asking where they are from?


Thank you! I got the jacket from Nordstrom and the top from Target  

Don’t mind sharing but may raise some eye brows  Side story... I’ve been asked a few times in the past about where I got my top (different from this) in the LV store by another customer. When I said Target, the compliment turned into a strange look with criticizing comment...oh well   Cheers to buying what we love regardless!


----------



## FortySomething

bh4me said:


> Thank you! I got the jacket from Nordstrom and the top from Target
> 
> Don’t mind sharing but may raise some eye brows  Side story... I’ve been asked a few times in the past about where I got my top (different from this) in the LV store by another customer. When I said Target, the compliment turned into a strange look with criticizing comment...oh well   Cheers to buying what we love regardless!


No criticism from me at  all. The jacket and top are gorgeous by themselves- together they are dynamite!


----------



## amstevens714

Nathalie123 said:


> My new pochette metis her first day out.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898796



Love the bandeau 



leechiyong said:


> Back to my Apollo charm:
> View attachment 3899349



Adorable!


CoffeeGirlie said:


> In the mid-afternoon at the bar at Lucille's BBQ for a pick-up order (and the best time to go) with my Mon Monogram Neverfull GM that was a birthday gift from my sister who's sitting right next to me with her black Vernis Alma PM and Monogram 6 Key Holder in Rose Ballerine.



Gorgeous color selection


----------



## amstevens714

Sandra.AT said:


> visiting my parents in law with alma bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890149



Love that puppy ! and the alma


----------



## Sibelle

Shopping with my Speedy


----------



## Sandra.AT

shopping with my montaigne mm mono.. it is her first going out I love that handbag .. it’s so comfortable


----------



## fabuleux

Flying ATL-CDG today with my Monogram Slate backpack! 
#showstopper


----------



## myluvofbags

Spending the holidays in Vegas! Speedy empriente taupe glace


----------



## kath00

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Last minute Christmas shopping with damier Berkeley pairs with Gucci boots. Awesome bag, great for shopping esp with adjustable straps. Happy Holidays!
> View attachment 3913729



Gorgeous. Is the bag heavy?  It’s been on my wishlist for years!


----------



## MahaM

LCHallWill said:


> i can never get enough of my Speedy


Me too!
Lovely Shot...


----------



## Erum7860

Miss Pink Lady aka Kleber PM on a coffee run with me [emoji178]


----------



## tolliv

ccbaggirl89 said:


> your dog is so adorable!


Thank you


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Me and Mickey getting ready for the holidays on the Disney Dream with my Mini Palm Springs in tow!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Oh I love it — so much pink goodness here


Thank you @Iamminda! Sweet like always
Your comments make my day!


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> View attachment 3914139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spending the holidays in Vegas! Speedy empriente taupe glace


Such a beautiful Empriente bag!!  Have a fun time in Vegas —I bet the Christmas decorations there are insanely beautiful.  (Btw, what a finish to that last Raiders game).


----------



## fabuleux

SeattleLVLover said:


> Me and Mickey getting ready for the holidays on the Disney Dream with my Mini Palm Springs in tow!
> View attachment 3914217


Hilarious!


----------



## leechiyong

Out and about with my nano Pallas:


----------



## SeattleLVLover

fabuleux said:


> Flying ATL-CDG today with my Monogram Slate backpack!
> #showstopper
> View attachment 3914108


This bag is truly epic.


----------



## pernball

Amarante Brea MM out running errands! Adorned with her kate spade Pom  charm is from Etsy!


----------



## Pinkie*

Erum7860 said:


> View attachment 3914199
> 
> 
> Miss Pink Lady aka Kleber PM on a coffee run with me [emoji178]


Love it


----------



## Pinkie*

pernball said:


> Amarante Brea MM out running errands! Adorned with her kate spade Pom  charm is from Etsy!


Beutiful bag


----------



## pernball

Pinkie* said:


> Beutiful bag


thank you!!! i am obsessed!


----------



## fabuleux

Ready to take off for France!


----------



## Emsidee

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3914336
> 
> Ready to take off for France!


Have a safe flight Fabuleux!


----------



## fabuleux

Emsidee said:


> Have a safe flight Fabuleux!


Thanks! I missed my connection last night so this has already been a long trip!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

pernball said:


> Amarante Brea MM out running errands! Adorned with her kate spade Pom  charm is from Etsy!


Stunning bag! It's a pity we don't see it more often..


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Using this cutie at Legoland!  Love it!!  Perfect little bag!!


----------



## reason24




----------



## Jkfashionstyle

kath00 said:


> Gorgeous. Is the bag heavy?  It’s been on my wishlist for years!


Thanks! @kath00, Not a heavy bag, for it size compared to other brand. The structure of the bag still very good for using it several years, with plenty of stuffs inside from shoes to water bottles, etc. 

This particular style might have discontinued, don’t see it on their website (not too sure).


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Merry Christmas, my PF friends! I  already revealed my main present to myself (Alma BB) and add-on shawl/SLGs but couldn't help myself by adding just 2 more... Haha I LVE it!



My personal mini-tree with friends' gifts & extra chocolate for me


----------



## pernball

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Stunning bag! It's a pity we don't see it more often..


Omg it was impossible to find that specific one when I was in the market for it ! It is super hard to find especially now !


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 3912995


So beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Aliluvlv

tolliv said:


> My little guy wanted to take a photo too . He is totally blocking this gorgeous piece.


Lol yeah but he's gorgeous too! [emoji1]


----------



## pearlsnjeans

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Merry Christmas, my PF friends! I  already revealed my main present to myself (Alma BB) and add-on shawl/SLGs but couldn't help myself by adding just 2 more... Haha I LVE it!
> 
> View attachment 3914468
> 
> My personal mini-tree with friends' gifts & extra chocolate for me



Merry Christmas to you, too!!!


----------



## tolliv

Aliluvlv said:


> Lol yeah but he's gorgeous too! [emoji1]


Thank you!!!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

pernball said:


> Omg it was impossible to find that specific one when I was in the market for it ! It is super hard to find especially now !


Yes, I looked at the pm about 6 months ago and it was on my wish list but I think it's pretty much impossible as they are being discontinued (according to my SA). Enjoy your beautiful bag.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> So beautiful! [emoji7]


Thank you Ali, you're such a sweetheart! 
Have a wonderful Christmas with your family and friends!


----------



## Kmora

Speedy b 25 for Christmas lunch


----------



## Sandra.AT

going to my parents with my new shawl and alma bb
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I also took a bagholder with me what a great thing


----------



## Scooch

Artsy for the holiday week!


----------



## italianlolita

Winter whites on this white Christmas afternoon


----------



## Yuki85

Waiting for our Shinkansen to Kyoto - our next stop in our trip within Japan


----------



## DoctorVuitton

Errands with my vintage Louis Vuitton Marly Dragonne GM! #LouisVuittonMarlyDragonne #MarlyDragonneGM


----------



## elinda

At the Legendary Trunks exhibition in Amsterdam with My World Tour Speedy.
Amazing to see canvas that’s 100 or more years old, and such an interesting collection of custom trunks for all sorts of purposes, also pieces belonging to historical figures and famous people


----------



## Pinkie*

Merry Xmas to all lovely ladies


----------



## love2learn

Erum7860 said:


> View attachment 3914199
> 
> 
> Miss Pink Lady aka Kleber PM on a coffee run with me [emoji178]


Such a gorgeous pink!!!


----------



## love2learn

pernball said:


> Amarante Brea MM out running errands! Adorned with her kate spade Pom  charm is from Etsy!


Haven't seen a Brea in awhile!!  Love seeing your Brea and the puff charm looks perfect on this beauty!!


----------



## fabuleux

elinda said:


> At the Legendary Trunks exhibition in Amsterdam with My World Tour Speedy.
> Amazing to see canvas that’s 100 or more years old, and such an interesting collection of custom trunks for all sorts of purposes, also pieces belonging to historical figures and famous people
> View attachment 3915541


I m surprised they let you put your handbag on top of one of the exhibit pieces.


----------



## Sandra.AT

we had a great x-mas party at our home with 18 people yesterday haha .. now we need to clean the apartment


----------



## Sandra.AT

elinda said:


> At the Legendary Trunks exhibition in Amsterdam with My World Tour Speedy.
> Amazing to see canvas that’s 100 or more years old, and such an interesting collection of custom trunks for all sorts of purposes, also pieces belonging to historical figures and famous people
> View attachment 3915541


I wish I could see this exhibition., I love your bag.. It looks so great on you and is also perfect as a shoulder bag


----------



## kajamaria




----------



## bluefrogmama

elinda said:


> At the Legendary Trunks exhibition in Amsterdam with My World Tour Speedy.
> Amazing to see canvas that’s 100 or more years old, and such an interesting collection of custom trunks for all sorts of purposes, also pieces belonging to historical figures and famous people
> View attachment 3915541



Do you know how long this exhibition will be in Amsterdam? I’ll be there in July and would love to see it!


----------



## Emsidee

bluefrogmama said:


> Do you know how long this exhibition will be in Amsterdam? I’ll be there in July and would love to see it!


I believe it will be in Amsterdam until february 18th..


----------



## Jordyaddict

Swapped from my givenchy black antigona into this for the week. Not used her for a while and forgot how light she is.x


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TP26 going to the next Holidays celebration. I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Mrs. D.S.




----------



## vinbenphon1

Christmas dinner with my Twist...


----------



## Aliluvlv

Yuki85 said:


> Waiting for our Shinkansen to Kyoto - our next stop in our trip within Japan
> 
> View attachment 3915124


Omg love your suitcase! Hope you love Kyoto as much as I did. What a great trip you're doing.


----------



## Aliluvlv

elinda said:


> At the Legendary Trunks exhibition in Amsterdam with My World Tour Speedy.
> Amazing to see canvas that’s 100 or more years old, and such an interesting collection of custom trunks for all sorts of purposes, also pieces belonging to historical figures and famous people
> View attachment 3915541


That's very cool!


----------



## Aliluvlv

vinbenphon1 said:


> Christmas dinner with my Twist...
> 
> View attachment 3916526


Such a beauty! She just shines at the holidays!


----------



## manda331

Sandra.AT said:


> we had a great x-mas party at our home with 18 people yesterday haha .. now we need to clean the apartment
> View attachment 3915848


Hi Sandra, great pic!  I saw a previous post of yours,  do u still have you Montaigne MM in Noir? Do u reach for it often or more for you canvas bags? Thanks!


----------



## Sandra.AT

manda331 said:


> Hi Sandra, great pic!  I saw a previous post of yours,  do u still have you Montaigne MM in Noir? Do u reach for it often or more for you canvas bags? Thanks!



thank you[emoji3][emoji1][emoji2]to be honest I‘m reaching more for my canvas bags especially in my leisure time I just love canvas and I was never a full leather handbag lover.. I wish I would have bought the montaigne mm in a more fun colour like red or pink as I use DE bags like „black bags“ .. the montaigne mm noir is still a beautiful handbag and I love using her when I don’t want to show that I have a LV bag.. (especially for work dinner and work / I also need at least one black middlesized bag).. but the DE bags are also not that noticeable as a LV bag for LV unknown people( at least in my work place)The noir is elegant and a great black bag but it it a little bit „boring“ for me as I wear mostly dark clothes


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Not really an action shot but I thought it was a cool picture [emoji4]
LV in Las Vegas [emoji162]


----------



## manda331

Sandra.AT said:


> thank you[emoji3][emoji1][emoji2]to be honest I‘m reaching more for my canvas bags especially in my leisure time I just love canvas and I was never a full leather handbag lover.. I wish I would have bought the montaigne mm in a more fun colour like red or pink as I use DE bags like „black bags“ .. the montaigne mm noir is still a beautiful handbag and I love using her when I don’t want to show that I have a LV bag.. (especially for work dinner and work / I also need at least one black middlesized bag).. but the DE bags are also not that noticeable as a LV bag for LV unknown people( at least in my work place)The noir is elegant and a great black bag but it it a little bit „boring“ for me as I wear mostly dark clothes


Oh I'm so glad you love your new Montaigne as well! I love mine too! I was curious about the noir bc I already have the monogram and a M. Rouge! I love the navy color for summer as i am mainly in jeans, capris, or jean shorts! The leather is so expensive so I didn't do the noir yet! I did get the Florine bc it's monogram/noir I only wear it with the front flap tucked in! I feel it adds a more chic look , I honestly don't like it the regular way! If I wouldn't have been able to tuck it in I wouldn't have purchased!  Lol I've just debated for the longest time if 3 Montaignes is excessive for the price, since I have the Florine in mono/noir. that helps when I wear black not to be too flushed! If that makes sense? Bc there's a contrast !


----------



## Sandra.AT

manda331 said:


> Oh I'm so glad you love your new Montaigne as well! I love mine too! I was curious about the noir bc I already have the monogram and a M. Rouge! I love the navy color for summer as i am mainly in jeans, capris, or jean shorts! The leather is so expensive so I didn't do the noir yet! I did get the Florine bc it's monogram/noir I only wear it with the front flap tucked in! I feel it adds a more chic look , I honestly don't like it the regular way! If I wouldn't have been able to tuck it in I wouldn't have purchased!  Lol I've just debated for the longest time if 3 Montaignes is excessive for the price, since I have the Florine in mono/noir. that helps when I wear black not to be too flushed! If that makes sense? Bc there's a contrast !



as I also have the montaigne mm in mono I wouldn’t purchase again the same (expensive) bag in another darker colour .. I would maybe buy it in red or pink...
I like the mono version more than the empreinte version as it looks just so cute and beautiful..I would also like to buy a monogram bag with black leather .. that would look great with dark clothes[emoji16]
I think you don’t need another montaigne in black as navy is already dark and monogram fits to everything and you have also a monogram bag with black leather


----------



## Iamminda

Enjoying a Mickey ice cream sandwich at Disney!   Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## reason24




----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Enjoying a Mickey ice cream sandwich at Disney!   Happy Holidays everyone


Hi I!  I love this picture!  It makes me so happy!  Enjoy your time in Disney.  It's one of my favourite places in the whole world!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Hi I!  I love this picture!  It makes me so happy!  Enjoy your time in Disney.  It's one of my favourite places in the whole world!


Thanks so much ML .  It was fun but so crowded (we always end up visiting around Christmas—keep forgetting about the Christmas craze).


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much ML .  It was fun but so crowded (we always end up visiting around Christmas—keep forgetting about the Christmas craze).


Visiting Disneyland at Christmas (and Halloween) is definitely on my Bucket List.  It all looks so magical!  I know I will love it.


----------



## pmburk

My new Neverfull MM running errands with me the day after Christmas.


----------



## Sandra.AT

my jonny waiting for his snack and my alma bb at my parents in law apartment hahaha


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My latest obsession: the beautiful Jeanne


----------



## kristine Basco

Deciding which bag to switch into. Hmm..


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

It's -30*C and freezing here so I decided to showcase a Canadian "Winter Wheel of Footwear"
	

		
			
		

		
	



Rain boots, UGGs and Moon Boots to cover all the wet/icy/cold bases and all matching LV!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

kristine Basco said:


> Deciding which bag to switch into. Hmm..
> 
> View attachment 3918144


All beautiful...


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> It's -30*C and freezing here so I decided to showcase a Canadian "Winter Wheel of Footwear"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918160
> 
> Rain boots, UGGs and Moon Boots to cover all the wet/icy/cold bases and all matching LV!


This is such a cute picture


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Enjoying a Mickey ice cream sandwich at Disney!   Happy Holidays everyone



Wish I was there with you! Disney is my favorite place ever! Disney World or Disneyland? I'm in the Bay Area now, so I need to check out Disneyland!!! Your
Card holder is soooo pretty, love the pink[emoji108]


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> Wish I was there with you! Disney is my favorite place ever! Disney World or Disneyland? I'm in the Bay Area now, so I need to check out Disneyland!!! Your
> Card holder is soooo pretty, love the pink[emoji108]


Thanks and Great to see you, Dear Elise — hope you are enjoying your first holiday together as Mr and Mrs .  Disneyland for us this year (we have done Disney World/Universal at Xmas a couple of times before).  Happy New Year!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> This is such a cute picture


Thank you it was a fun break from taking down the Christmas decor


----------



## forever.elise

With my new husband and wedding gift, Alma BB in Amarante. On our way to San Francisco!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Enjoying a Mickey ice cream sandwich at Disney!   Happy Holidays everyone


I love it! Beautiful! Hope you're having a wonderful time at the magic kingdom L! Wish I was there too. [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> It's -30*C and freezing here so I decided to showcase a Canadian "Winter Wheel of Footwear"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918160
> 
> Rain boots, UGGs and Moon Boots to cover all the wet/icy/cold bases[emoji38] and all matching LV!


Ha! I love it! Looks like a fantastic magazine ad. I'll take the lot! [emoji6] Stay warm (we're freezing too, just south of you in MN)!


----------



## Aliluvlv

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3918616
> 
> View attachment 3918617
> 
> With my new husband and wedding gift, Alma BB in Amarante. On our way to San Francisco!


Super congratulations Mrs. Elise! Hope you have a wonderful trip! Your puppy is adorable too [emoji5]


----------



## SDfromND

Aliluvlv said:


> Ha! I love it! Looks like a fantastic magazine ad. I'll take the lot! [emoji6] Stay warm (we're freezing too, just south of you in MN)!


I’m with you too over here in ND ...brrrrrr (forecast is brutal!)


----------



## Sandra.AT

as I have holiday I have so much time to use all of my bags and to switch them also during the day so that I have only one problem.. which bag shall I choose hahaha at l least I could select 3 bags to choose from for today.. the plan is to go for dinner and bowling hmm


----------



## MokeyLV

Sandra.AT said:


> as I have holiday I have so much time to use all of my bags and to switch them also during the day so that I have only one problem.. which bag shall I choose hahaha at l least I could select 3 bags to choose from for today.. the plan is to go for dinner and bowling hmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918664


Did you take all of those on vacation with you? I find myself the opposite...I'm too lazy on trips to switch out of my bags and usually just use one the whole time.


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Enjoying a Mickey ice cream sandwich at Disney!   Happy Holidays everyone


What a wonderful place to visit for the holidays. Must be beautiful. Have fun


----------



## Sandra.AT

MokeyLV said:


> Did you take all of those on vacation with you? I find myself the opposite...I'm too lazy on trips to switch out of my bags and usually just use one the whole time.


I‘m at home but I have holidays when I go to croatia by car I always take 4-5 bags for 2-3 weeks holiday but when I travel by plane I only take 2 bags


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Going out for lunch and it's still -30*C. This is how I do warm + comfy but still cute


----------



## 2gr8

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Going out for lunch and it's still -30*C. This is how I do warm + comfy but still cute
> View attachment 3918764


You look comfy and stylish at the same time. May I ask what pants you are wearing? They look nice and the color is lovely.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

2gr8 said:


> You look comfy and stylish at the same time. May I ask what pants you are wearing? They look nice and the color is lovely.


Hi, they're Burberry Brit joggers from a few years ago - before dusty pink became a trend. I've seen similar styles in Zara but diff material. Thanks & GL


----------



## 2gr8

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hi, they're Burberry Brit joggers from a few years ago - before dusty pink became a trend. I've seen similar styles in Zara but diff material. Thanks & GL


Thanks for your answer. Ok, they are from Burberry -no wonder they look so fabulous then!


----------



## forever.elise

Fioli Gardens in Redwood City before Christmas with my husband and Alma BB


----------



## luvspurses

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Going out for lunch and it's still -30*C. This is how I do warm + comfy but still cute
> View attachment 3918764


looks fabulous!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly ladies!   Happy Holidays to you both 



Aliluvlv said:


> I love it! Beautiful! Hope you're having a wonderful time at the magic kingdom L! Wish I was there too. [emoji4]





myluvofbags said:


> What a wonderful place to visit for the holidays. Must be beautiful. Have fun


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Going out for lunch and it's still -30*C. This is how I do warm + comfy but still cute
> View attachment 3918764


Tres chic winter gear you got there. I like this look a lot.


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3919170
> 
> View attachment 3919171
> 
> View attachment 3919172
> 
> View attachment 3919173
> 
> Fioli Gardens in Redwood City before Christmas with my husband and Alma BB


What a beautiful couple you two make!  And your Amarante beauty is gorgeous!   So you recently made a cross country move?  Hope you are enjoying your new home


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

luvspurses said:


> looks fabulous!





Iamminda said:


> Tres chic winter gear you got there. I like this look a lot.


Thank you both for your kind response


----------



## Aliluvlv

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3919170
> 
> View attachment 3919171
> 
> View attachment 3919172
> 
> View attachment 3919173
> 
> Fioli Gardens in Redwood City before Christmas with my husband and Alma BB


Gorgeous!


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful couple you two make!  And your Amarante beauty is gorgeous!   So you recently made a cross country move?  Hope you are enjoying your new home



I love it here[emoji274] My husband got recruited for a company in San Mateo...[emoji173]️


----------



## forever.elise

Aliluvlv said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## 19flowers

forever.elise said:


> Fioli Gardens in Redwood City before Christmas with my husband and Alma BB


love these pics -- you and your husband are such a beautiful couple!!


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

After a day of shopping


----------



## myluvofbags

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3919170
> 
> View attachment 3919171
> 
> View attachment 3919172
> 
> View attachment 3919173
> 
> Fioli Gardens in Redwood City before Christmas with my husband and Alma BB


Beautiful pictures! Looks like you're having an amazing time with your beautiful smile.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Sitting at a traffic light, I couldn’t resist getting a pic...


----------



## Poochie231080

Posing with duckie


----------



## snibor

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Sitting at a traffic light, I couldn’t resist getting a pic...
> View attachment 3919338



And the beautiful coat!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

snibor said:


> And the beautiful coat!


Hi! I must admit I’m in love with it. I haven’t even taken the fox out just yet.


----------



## shalomjude

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3919170
> 
> View attachment 3919171
> 
> View attachment 3919172
> 
> View attachment 3919173
> 
> Fioli Gardens in Redwood City before Christmas with my husband and Alma BB


Mazel Tov
such a beautiful couple
enjoy your new journey


----------



## shalomjude

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> It's -30*C and freezing here so I decided to showcase a Canadian "Winter Wheel of Footwear"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918160
> 
> Rain boots, UGGs and Moon Boots to cover all the wet/icy/cold bases and all matching LV!


wow ... can only imagine that temp ... we are the other extreme ...34 degrees ... so over summer
many months to go until winter is upon us again.


----------



## yuuyuut

The last working day of 2017 with PM


----------



## Yuki85

Enjoying our last evening at Tokyo [emoji111]️[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eena1230

Enjoying this beautiful day with my Neonoe...


----------



## NeLVoe

Not really in action but I had to share this unexpected, genereous christmas gift from my lovely SA from my local store.  It came along with a cute handwritten card.


----------



## purplera1n

Don’t you find that time flies too quickly when you’re on holiday?


----------



## Ryan

My vintage Nil out and about in today’s NYC snow. 

Ryan
@extraextrastyle


----------



## Yuki85

purplera1n said:


> Don’t you find that time flies too quickly when you’re on holiday?



Absolutely!!!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Tucked beside me on the way to the movies tonight [emoji4]


----------



## forever.elise

Out for the day at Stanford Shopping Center


----------



## forever.elise

eena1230 said:


> Enjoying this beautiful day with my Neonoe...



I was just at LV tonight looking at this bag...I love the black leather with the mono[emoji173]️ Yours is beautiful!


----------



## forever.elise

19flowers said:


> love these pics -- you and your husband are such a beautiful couple!!



Such a sweet compliment[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Thank you!



myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful pictures! Looks like you're having an amazing time with your beautiful smile.


[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]Wow, thank you so much, too kind[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



shalomjude said:


> Mazel Tov
> such a beautiful couple
> enjoy your new journey



[emoji1317][emoji173]️ thank you so much, with all appreciation [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## purplera1n

Yuki85 said:


> Absolutely!!!


So not looking forward to going back to work


----------



## Jobaglover

Hello lovely Ladies!
My name is Jo and I’ve been a LV fan since l can remember and about 5 years ago I decided to start my own collection. These are my 6 LV in action, from most to least used. I’m currently deciding wich one to add to my collection in the beginning of 2018 but It’s really hard because I’m currently I love with so many different handbags and I really only want to purchase one: Croisette (DE), Favourite (Mono), Neo Noe (Monogram), Neo Mountsuris, Speedy 25b (Mono), Alma BB (DE). Can someone help me decide wich one should be my next purchase in order to have a cohesive collection? Thank you so much and have a wonderful 2018


----------



## fyn72

out shopping with one of my faves[emoji173]️ HAPPY NEW YEAR FELLOW TPFERS[emoji322][emoji8]


----------



## purplera1n

Jobaglover said:


> Hello lovely Ladies!
> My name is Jo and I’ve been a LV fan since l can remember and about 5 years ago I decided to start my own collection. These are my 6 LV in action, from most to least used. I’m currently deciding wich one to add to my collection in the beginning of 2018 but It’s really hard because I’m currently I love with so many different handbags and I really only want to purchase one: Croisette (DE), Favourite (Mono), Neo Noe (Monogram), Neo Mountsuris, Speedy 25b (Mono), Alma BB (DE). Can someone help me decide wich one should be my next purchase in order to have a cohesive collection? Thank you so much and have a wonderful 2018


LVoely bags you have there ❤️


----------



## Rani

Jobaglover said:


> Hello lovely Ladies!
> My name is Jo and I’ve been a LV fan since l can remember and about 5 years ago I decided to start my own collection. These are my 6 LV in action, from most to least used. I’m currently deciding wich one to add to my collection in the beginning of 2018 but It’s really hard because I’m currently I love with so many different handbags and I really only want to purchase one: Croisette (DE), Favourite (Mono), Neo Noe (Monogram), Neo Mountsuris, Speedy 25b (Mono), Alma BB (DE). Can someone help me decide wich one should be my next purchase in order to have a cohesive collection? Thank you so much and have a wonderful 2018


Hi and welcome! Great modelling pics, you have a very nice collection. Maybe you could add something in an in between size like the Speedy b25 mono. I'm not a fan of the Neo style. My second choice would be the alma bb de.
Just adding I do like the Croisette too


----------



## Jobaglover

purplera1n said:


> LVoely bags you have there ❤️


Thank you so much! Happy 2018


----------



## Jobaglover

Rani said:


> Hi and welcome! Great modelling pics, you have a very nice collection. Maybe you could add something in an in between size like the Speedy b25 mono. I'm not a fan of the Neo style. My second choice would be the alma bb de.
> Just adding I do like the Croisette too


Hello Rani, thank you so much for your kind words and also for your suggestions The Speedy 25b is actually high up in my list, the only thing I don’t love about it is having so much vachetta because It rains a lot where I live and I don’t like to be worried about my bags all the time. I almost never wear my NF Mono for the same reason. The PM I wear with a bandeau in the handle so I don’t have to worry with the water stains


----------



## 2gr8

Jobaglover said:


> Hello lovely Ladies!
> My name is Jo and I’ve been a LV fan since l can remember and about 5 years ago I decided to start my own collection. These are my 6 LV in action, from most to least used. I’m currently deciding wich one to add to my collection in the beginning of 2018 but It’s really hard because I’m currently I love with so many different handbags and I really only want to purchase one: Croisette (DE), Favourite (Mono), Neo Noe (Monogram), Neo Mountsuris, Speedy 25b (Mono), Alma BB (DE). Can someone help me decide wich one should be my next purchase in order to have a cohesive collection? Thank you so much and have a wonderful 2018


You have beautiful bags and a vast collection already. Out of the bags you mentioned my favourite is Alma BB. That is a true classic bag. Could you consider Alma BB in epi or vernis for variety and to add some more color to your collection? Although DE is also very pretty and goes with everything.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Jobaglover said:


> Hello lovely Ladies!
> My name is Jo and I’ve been a LV fan since l can remember and about 5 years ago I decided to start my own collection. These are my 6 LV in action, from most to least used. I’m currently deciding wich one to add to my collection in the beginning of 2018 but It’s really hard because I’m currently I love with so many different handbags and I really only want to purchase one: Croisette (DE), Favourite (Mono), Neo Noe (Monogram), Neo Mountsuris, Speedy 25b (Mono), Alma BB (DE). Can someone help me decide wich one should be my next purchase in order to have a cohesive collection? Thank you so much and have a wonderful 2018



I vote for alma bb DE and speedy b25 mono as I have both and love them both.. cosidering also the price point, what you can fit into the bag and functionality combined with beauty these bags are perfect (for me) .. Favorite is also great but you could get also the creasing on the flap which is a defect and happens to many favorites.. It started on my bag after almost 2 years and I haven’t used her that often.. I sold it before the creasing developed more visible.. I would not repurchase this bag .. croisette is also great but the price is higher compared to alma bb and both fits the same


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

My Neverfull! I did a full review of it here.


----------



## eena1230

forever.elise said:


> I was just at LV tonight looking at this bag...I love the black leather with the mono[emoji173]️ Yours is beautiful!


Awwh thank you! It is a beautiful bag, I never expected to love it this much... so functional and very comfortable to carry.. and it’s a worry free bag as well


----------



## eena1230

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3920428
> 
> Out for the day at Stanford Shopping Center


You look so chic! I love it...


----------



## NeLVoe

Jobaglover said:


> Hello lovely Ladies!
> My name is Jo and I’ve been a LV fan since l can remember and about 5 years ago I decided to start my own collection. These are my 6 LV in action, from most to least used. I’m currently deciding wich one to add to my collection in the beginning of 2018 but It’s really hard because I’m currently I love with so many different handbags and I really only want to purchase one: Croisette (DE), Favourite (Mono), Neo Noe (Monogram), Neo Mountsuris, Speedy 25b (Mono), Alma BB (DE). Can someone help me decide wich one should be my next purchase in order to have a cohesive collection? Thank you so much and have a wonderful 2018



@Jobaglover I personally vote for everything except the Speedy B and the Alma BB even if it seems like I am the only one.  The Speedy reminds me too much of your Pochette Metis and the Alma is a little bag as well as your DE Pochette Accessoires, you know. Probably I would go with the Neo Noé or the Neo Montsouris.


----------



## luv2bling

Jobaglover said:


> Hello lovely Ladies!
> My name is Jo and I’ve been a LV fan since l can remember and about 5 years ago I decided to start my own collection. These are my 6 LV in action, from most to least used. I’m currently deciding wich one to add to my collection in the beginning of 2018 but It’s really hard because I’m currently I love with so many different handbags and I really only want to purchase one: Croisette (DE), Favourite (Mono), Neo Noe (Monogram), Neo Mountsuris, Speedy 25b (Mono), Alma BB (DE). Can someone help me decide wich one should be my next purchase in order to have a cohesive collection? Thank you so much and have a wonderful 2018


Hi Jo - your collection seems well rounded. You have a couple of handheld bags, so I think a  l cross body bag, which can be used for casual or dress would compliment your collection.  I vote for the Favorite!


----------



## italianlolita

My coat and my Olympe Nimbus PM in Perle. Yesterday, I celebrated Christmas with my dad, siblings, my husband, my brother in law, and my brother’s gf.


----------



## forever.elise

eena1230 said:


> You look so chic! I love it...



Thank you [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## forever.elise

eena1230 said:


> Awwh thank you! It is a beautiful bag, I never expected to love it this much... so functional and very comfortable to carry.. and it’s a worry free bag as well



I can tell it's worry free, and easy to wear. I think I will definitely get this bag next![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji1317]


----------



## Poochie231080

Haven’t taken this beauty out for a while


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3920428
> 
> Out for the day at Stanford Shopping Center


You look so stylish Elise.  And you got your Starbucks goodies there


----------



## vargagirl

Jobaglover said:


> Hello lovely Ladies!
> My name is Jo and I’ve been a LV fan since l can remember and about 5 years ago I decided to start my own collection. These are my 6 LV in action, from most to least used. I’m currently deciding wich one to add to my collection in the beginning of 2018 but It’s really hard because I’m currently I love with so many different handbags and I really only want to purchase one: Croisette (DE), Favourite (Mono), Neo Noe (Monogram), Neo Mountsuris, Speedy 25b (Mono), Alma BB (DE). Can someone help me decide wich one should be my next purchase in order to have a cohesive collection? Thank you so much and have a wonderful 2018



Hi there - your collection is beautiful! 
I love the classics so I would choose Speedy B or Alma BB next up!


----------



## MahaM

Jobaglover said:


> Hello lovely Ladies!
> My name is Jo and I’ve been a LV fan since l can remember and about 5 years ago I decided to start my own collection. These are my 6 LV in action, from most to least used. I’m currently deciding wich one to add to my collection in the beginning of 2018 but It’s really hard because I’m currently I love with so many different handbags and I really only want to purchase one: Croisette (DE), Favourite (Mono), Neo Noe (Monogram), Neo Mountsuris, Speedy 25b (Mono), Alma BB (DE). Can someone help me decide wich one should be my next purchase in order to have a cohesive collection? Thank you so much and have a wonderful 2018


.


----------



## Nat_CAN

Took my Alma BB out for the first time, New Year breakfast .


----------



## TraGiv

Jobaglover said:


> Hello lovely Ladies!
> My name is Jo and I’ve been a LV fan since l can remember and about 5 years ago I decided to start my own collection. These are my 6 LV in action, from most to least used. I’m currently deciding wich one to add to my collection in the beginning of 2018 but It’s really hard because I’m currently I love with so many different handbags and I really only want to purchase one: Croisette (DE), Favourite (Mono), Neo Noe (Monogram), Neo Mountsuris, Speedy 25b (Mono), Alma BB (DE). Can someone help me decide wich one should be my next purchase in order to have a cohesive collection? Thank you so much and have a wonderful 2018



I vote for Alma BB or Neo Noe.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy New Year, my friends! Wishing everyone a fantastic 2018!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

shalomjude said:


> wow ... can only imagine that temp ... we are the other extreme ...34 degrees ... so over summer
> many months to go until winter is upon us again.


Lucky you I'd love to experience celebrating Christmas on the beach some day...
Happy New Year!


----------



## shalomjude

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lucky you I'd love to experience celebrating Christmas on the beach some day...
> Happy New Year!


hmm nah I prefer the cold
We need to swap places
Happy 2018


----------



## DutchGirl007

I adore this bag!  It’s not really my favorite color, my only neutral but the functionality is fantastic!


----------



## fabuleux

Twist PM Épi Electric Noir with GHW.


----------



## fabuleux

Carryall bag in Monogram canvas.


----------



## umamanikam

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3922130
> 
> Carryall bag in Monogram canvas.


Can you attach a strap or it will not withstand the weight .


----------



## Cocoabean

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3922130
> 
> Carryall bag in Monogram canvas.



LOVE this bag. I so wish LV would put a shoulder strap on it.


----------



## fabuleux

umamanikam said:


> Can you attach a strap or it will not withstand the weight .


I never tried to put a strap on it.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Out to lunch with my girls and my new Pallas.


----------



## PurpleLilac

I love your Pallas!   And what brand is your puppy stroller?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Markxmikesmom said:


> Out to lunch with my girls and my new Pallas.


So cute! How do you like the Pallas???


----------



## Markxmikesmom

PurpleLilac said:


> I love your Pallas!   And what brand is your puppy stroller?


Thank you. It’s a Dogger! Best stroller out there.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

LVlvoe_bug said:


> So cute! How do you like the Pallas???


I love it so far!!  You know I don’t like structured bags but this one I like. 
 The two outside pockets are fabulous. Never lost my phone once this weekend. lol


----------



## mrs_jm

Markxmikesmom said:


> Out to lunch with my girls and my new Pallas.



My 6 and 3 year old daughters are loving everything about this photo!!! From the little one with the hair pony, to ‘mom that’s the same handbag you have!!!’.  It’s not lol, but she recognized the monogram. [emoji7] very cute!


----------



## luvlux64

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> All beautiful...


----------



## luvlux64

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> It's -30*C and freezing here so I decided to showcase a Canadian "Winter Wheel of Footwear"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918160
> 
> Rain boots, UGGs and Moon Boots to cover all the wet/icy/cold bases and all matching LV!



Love  this! I know, this weather (Torontonian here) is making me . You can’t even ski at -25 windchill!! 

(Quoted the wrong post previously)


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> You look so stylish Elise.  And you got your Starbucks goodies there



Oh thank you, my dear. I can't go anywhere without Starbucks and LV[emoji23]


----------



## fyn72

Coffee break [emoji477]️ with one of my favorites [emoji177]


----------



## 1LV

DutchGirl007 said:


> I adore this bag!  It’s not really my favorite color, my only neutral but the functionality is fantastic!
> View attachment 3922101


I love this bag.  Do you mind telling me the name of it?


----------



## 1LV

DutchGirl007 said:


> I adore this bag!  It’s not really my favorite color, my only neutral but the functionality is fantastic!
> View attachment 3922101


Oops, found it.  Lockmeto, right?  Gorgeous.


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Jobaglover said:


> Hello Rani, thank you so much for your kind words and also for your suggestions The Speedy 25b is actually high up in my list, the only thing I don’t love about it is having so much vachetta because It rains a lot where I live and I don’t like to be worried about my bags all the time. I almost never wear my NF Mono for the same reason. The PM I wear with a bandeau in the handle so I don’t have to worry with the water stains



Such an amazing and beautiful collection!! I agree. I feel that the Speedy is a fabulous addition How about a Speedy B 25 in Damier Ebene? More carefree. Or My World Tour Speedy with the Black treated handles...Either way, the Speedy is a great bag. There are ways to get around the vachetta.


----------



## Butterflyweed

fyn72 said:


> Coffee break [emoji477]️ with one of my favorites [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922869



Beautiful bag!


----------



## Sandra.AT

out with my brown shine shawl and my montaigne mm noir.. sometimes she is just too dark for my dark clothes but this time it’s okay with a more lighter shawl [emoji1][emoji2]


----------



## rosyrose06

My always “on-the-go” lightweight purse! [emoji7]


----------



## fabuleux

rosyrose06 said:


> View attachment 3923381
> 
> 
> My always “on-the-go” lightweight purse! [emoji7]


Where was this picture taken @rosyrose06 ?


----------



## Bags_4_life

rosyrose06 said:


> View attachment 3923381
> 
> 
> My always “on-the-go” lightweight purse! [emoji7]



Great picture!


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> out with my brown shine shawl and my montaigne mm noir.. sometimes she is just too dark for my dark clothes but this time it’s okay with a more lighter shawl [emoji1][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923378



Is this shawl new? If yes, congrats [emoji322]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yuki85 said:


> Is this shawl new? If yes, congrats [emoji322]


yes it´s new =) thank you.. it was my x-mas present  are you already back from vacations? how was your trip?


----------



## staceyjan

pernball said:


> Amarante Brea MM out running errands! Adorned with her kate spade Pom  charm is from Etsy!


Love the entire look!  I always had Amarante items on my wish list.  Could you share which  Etsy seller the charms came from?


----------



## Morenita21

kristine Basco said:


> Deciding which bag to switch into. Hmm..
> 
> View attachment 3918144


How do you like your Montaigne?


----------



## melovepurse

Out with my Alma BB today in Amethyste


----------



## forever.elise

Enjoying a coffee at a new place I've never tried before[emoji477]️


----------



## musiclover

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3924681
> 
> Enjoying a coffee at a new place I've never tried before[emoji477]️


Beautiful bag and luggage tag!  I have the same bag, but mine is a B.  I need to inquire about a tag for my Speedy.  Yours looks great!  I hope your coffee was delicious!


----------



## myluvofbags

melovepurse said:


> Out with my Alma BB today in Amethyste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924669
> View attachment 3924670


This is breathtaking! You must get lots of compliments


----------



## Butterflyweed

Sandra.AT said:


> out with my brown shine shawl and my montaigne mm noir.. sometimes she is just too dark for my dark clothes but this time it’s okay with a more lighter shawl [emoji1][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923378



Love this outfit!


----------



## Butterflyweed

with my montorgueil !


----------



## forever.elise

musiclover said:


> Beautiful bag and luggage tag!  I have the same bag, but mine is a B.  I need to inquire about a tag for my Speedy.  Yours looks great!  I hope your coffee was delicious!



Thanks! I got the tag a few years ago when I bought the bag. I think they can order it for you as a "spare part" and it's the small version of the tag. The larger versions are too big for a purse, and make more sense for their true purpose, luggage. If your SA tells you they can't sell you one, just ask a different SA or go to a different store. In my experience, different stores and different SA had different sets of rules!  Hope you can get one!!![emoji8]


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> yes it´s new =) thank you.. it was my x-mas present  are you already back from vacations? how was your trip?



I am coming back on Sunday! Still trying in Asia, now in Beijing! Love the whole trip, Japan more than China! But in China we are staying only in Beijing! But no access to all my apps [emoji30][emoji30] in China! Only Limited access to the purse form!


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3924681
> 
> Enjoying a coffee at a new place I've never tried before[emoji477]️


Beautiful Speedy Elise!   I am shocked it’s not SB today (lol).  I also occasionally try other places too .


----------



## bh4me

Had fun at Universal Studios today with my worry free and super comfy to wear Palm Springs PM. My favorite bag for all day family activities.


----------



## AndreaM99

On travels with my empreinte Lumineuse PM in Havane and multicolor SS stole. Love them!


----------



## PrincessAsya

AndreaM99 said:


> On travels with my empreinte Lumineuse PM in Havane and multicolor SS stole. Love them!



Beautiful bag and outfit, @AndreaM99.  Enjoy your travels!


----------



## musiclover

forever.elise said:


> Thanks! I got the tag a few years ago when I bought the bag. I think they can order it for you as a "spare part" and it's the small version of the tag. The larger versions are too big for a purse, and make more sense for their true purpose, luggage. If your SA tells you they can't sell you one, just ask a different SA or go to a different store. In my experience, different stores and different SA had different sets of rules!  Hope you can get one!!![emoji8]


Thank, Elise, for all this good information. I didn’t realize there are  different sizes in tags, but that makes sense to me now.  I’m going to ask my SA the next time I’m in the store. Fingers crossed it works out for me!


----------



## Poochie231080

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3922127
> 
> Twist PM Épi Electric Noir with GHW.



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Poochie231080

The usual train ride with companions of Gucci, LV, Bottega Veneta and Hermes


----------



## LakeLake

bh4me said:


> Had fun at Universal Studios today with my worry free and super comfy to wear Palm Springs PM. My favorite bag for all day family activities.
> View attachment 3924860


What is THIIISSSS [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Spellman

My retro girl off out today to meet a friend for lunch [emoji4] by retro I mean 2005 lol!


----------



## SweetLV123

Headed to work with my Classic Speedy 30 DE today!


----------



## x3ashley23x3

My trusty Eva keeping me company in France! Also accompanying me are my LV sunglasses, watch, and boots too! Their products really are meant to travel the world!


----------



## Butterflyweed

x3ashley23x3 said:


> View attachment 3925221
> 
> 
> My trusty Eva keeping me company in France! Also accompanying me are my LV sunglasses, watch, and boots too! Their products really are meant to travel the world!



Love it!


----------



## Cocoabean

AndreaM99 said:


> On travels with my empreinte Lumineuse PM in Havane and multicolor SS stole. Love them!



Oh my goodness, I have been hovering over Ban Island, but this bag is such a beauty. I'll be traveling next month. I need a bag suited for all types of weather with a zipper top. It appears this would fit those needs quite well. 

It's a beauty. I love it with the scarf and your outfit.


----------



## Sora_V

Poochie231080 said:


> PS Mini Infrarouge


Never thought I'd see Brown and the duck (don't know its name or if it has one) on a LV bag xD 
Your backpack is so pretty


----------



## uhpharm01

bh4me said:


> Had fun at Universal Studios today with my worry free and super comfy to wear Palm Springs PM. My favorite bag for all day family activities.
> View attachment 3924860


Very cute.


----------



## uhpharm01

Poochie231080 said:


> The usual train ride with companions of Gucci, LV, Bottega Veneta and Hermes


Love your Gucci purse.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bh4me said:


> Had fun at Universal Studios today with my worry free and super comfy to wear Palm Springs PM. My favorite bag for all day family activities.
> View attachment 3924860


this is so cool! it's my first time seeing this print and think it's awesome!


----------



## Poochie231080

Sora_V said:


> Never thought I'd see Brown and the duck (don't know its name or if it has one) on a LV bag xD
> Your backpack is so pretty



The duck is Sally I believe...thank you!


----------



## Cocoabean

AndreaM99 said:


> On travels with my empreinte Lumineuse PM in Havane and multicolor SS stole. Love them!



@AndreaM99 It is all your fault! I just purchased one for my upcoming trip. It is in the color Aube.


----------



## uhpharm01

Spellman said:


> My retro girl off out today to meet a friend for lunch [emoji4] by retro I mean 2005 lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925168


Awesome classic.  Very Chic.


----------



## PrincessAsya

Cocoabean said:


> @AndreaM99 It is all your fault! I just purchased one for my upcoming trip. It is in the color Aube.



You two are bad!!  Where did you get it from, @Cocoabean?  I am checking Fashinphile and Yoogi’s .


----------



## Iamminda

Poochie231080 said:


> The usual train ride with companions of Gucci, LV, Bottega Veneta and Hermes


Wow, so many pretty eye candy in one picture!


----------



## Poochie231080

Iamminda said:


> Wow, so many pretty eye candy in one picture!



Thank you!


----------



## Cocoabean

PrincessAsya said:


> You two are bad!!  Where did you get it from, @Cocoabean?  I am checking Fashinphile and Yoogi’s .



It was Fashionphile! They have several at the moment.


----------



## Spellman

uhpharm01 said:


> Awesome classic.  Very Chic.



Thank you so much!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Hmmm which wallet to downsize to this weekend... 
Always fun deciding between LV's


----------



## La Ola

My "diaper" bag fits everything we both need. I'm so in Lvoe


----------



## bh4me

LakeLake said:


> What is THIIISSSS [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


That was the same reaction I had when I first saw the bag  I love my reverse mono Palm Springs PM. I had to get this! I think the design is called patchwork waves. It came with the Kabuki collection.



uhpharm01 said:


> Very cute.


Thank you! I’m in love with it.



ccbaggirl89 said:


> this is so cool! it's my first time seeing this print and think it's awesome!


Thanks! I love the design. It’s vibrant and so different. I saw a lot of mono bags at the park that day. I had my fun DA bag...lol. It’s from the Kabuki collection.


----------



## Poochie231080

Sora_V said:


> Never thought I'd see Brown and the duck (don't know its name or if it has one) on a LV bag xD
> Your backpack is so pretty



Thank you  

I love line friends and am sad that they are so hard to get in Europe


----------



## Poochie231080

Out and about with Neverfull WT


----------



## forever.elise

Leaving home in Foster City, CA and heading to Napa for wine tasting!

Alma BB in Amarante, and one of my favorite Burberry kilts[emoji173]️


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Speedy Elise!   I am shocked it’s not SB today (lol).  I also occasionally try other places too .



Haha, yeah. This place is across from my new apartment, so I thought I would check it out. It was really good![emoji106][emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> Leaving home in Foster City, CA and heading to Napa for wine tasting!
> 
> Alma BB in Amarante, and one of my favorite Burberry kilts[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3926389
> 
> View attachment 3926388



I am loving your top with that kilt — cute, cute, cute.  Have a great time in Napa.


----------



## italianlolita

Getting ready to go to dinner with my dad and sister...black fur collar coat with Houston tote in Cerise


----------



## Aliluvlv

x3ashley23x3 said:


> View attachment 3925221
> 
> 
> My trusty Eva keeping me company in France! Also accompanying me are my LV sunglasses, watch, and boots too! Their products really are meant to travel the world!


Totally agree that LV and travel go hand in hand! Gorgeous photo!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My LV Saleya MM in The Grosvenor Hotel in London.


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> I am loving your top with that kilt — cute, cute, cute.  Have a great time in Napa.



Thank you love, it was my first time and I'll def be going back more often!!![emoji7]


----------



## forever.elise

Napa love


----------



## purplera1n

Out for Sunday errands today with this beauty


----------



## Rani

purplera1n said:


> Out for Sunday errands today with this beauty


Gorgeous Montaigne bb!  Do you reach for a her a lot?


----------



## Fierymo

Just got back from Sunday Service with my pochette accessoire on a chain.  Enjoy your Sunday [emoji3]


----------



## purplera1n

Rani said:


> Gorgeous Montaigne bb!  Do you reach for a her a lot?


Actually during the weekends only. My workhorse is the Graceful


----------



## Sunshine mama

La Ola said:


> View attachment 3926102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "diaper" bag fits everything we both need. I'm so in Lvoe


Nice! What is this beauty called? TIA


----------



## cwool

La Ola said:


> View attachment 3926102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "diaper" bag fits everything we both need. I'm so in Lvoe



Cute charm! May I ask where it is from?


----------



## BagLady14

Packed Keepall.  Getting ready to leave town.


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3926889
> View attachment 3926890
> View attachment 3926891
> 
> Napa love


This bag is so gorgeous!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Took my Totally out for a spin today. I don't wear it as much as I do my Neverfull but it was my first LV and I still really love it.


----------



## Miss.Cashmere

x3ashley23x3 said:


> View attachment 3925221
> 
> 
> My trusty Eva keeping me company in France! Also accompanying me are my LV sunglasses, watch, and boots too! Their products really are meant to travel the world!



Which castle is this?


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

My out and about day with my neverfull on this beautiful day


----------



## Alcat34

Me and my Neverfull MM on a helicopter ride into the Grand Canyon!


----------



## La Ola

cwool said:


> Cute charm! May I ask where it is from?


Thanks! Sure, I ordered it from a lady on facebook. She also sells on poshmark.


----------



## La Ola

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice! What is this beauty called? TIA


It's the Iena mm


----------



## purplera1n

Alcat34 said:


> Me and my Neverfull MM on a helicopter ride into the Grand Canyon!


Cool!!


----------



## miss_chiff

Miss.Cashmere said:


> Which castle is this?


I’m guessing Château de Villandry, which is known for its gardens.  Sorry to butt in, but thought I’d respond as you hadn’t gotten an answer yet and I’m bored lol


----------



## Poochie231080

Bundled up in subzero temperature


----------



## vinbenphon1

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3926889
> View attachment 3926890
> View attachment 3926891
> 
> Napa love


Gorgeous pics.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Alcat34 said:


> Me and my Neverfull MM on a helicopter ride into the Grand Canyon!


How fun...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Heading out for dinner with my Mini Lockit Fusion..


----------



## Poochie231080

vinbenphon1 said:


> Heading out for dinner with my Mini Lockit Fusion..
> 
> View attachment 3928043



Beautiful and fun! Love your outfit and bag @vinbenphon1


----------



## Fierymo

vinbenphon1 said:


> Heading out for dinner with my Mini Lockit Fusion..
> 
> View attachment 3928043


This is mega cute


----------



## Emes

Cluny baby and I taking on Volez voguez voyagez in NYC! Day before the crazy snow storm thank goodness


----------



## Spellman

Beautiful pictures everyone! I love looking at this thread! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## TrixyG

Pochette Accessoires today.


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## myluvofbags

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3928283


It's so beautiful sitting there [emoji7]


----------



## fabuleux

myluvofbags said:


> It's so beautiful sitting there [emoji7]


hehe thanks. I am just unpacking from my trip so it's not yet in its final spot!


----------



## Poochie231080

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3928283



love this! is this Coffret Tresor 24? I was offered a custom order (??) of it in monogram reverse...not sure what's customised? I don't see it on the catalog


----------



## fabuleux

Poochie231080 said:


> love this! is this Coffret Tresor 24? I was offered a custom order (??) of it in monogram reverse...not sure what's customised? I don't see it on the catalog


It's the Coffret Trésor 20.
You don't have to be offered customization. You can customize any hard-sided piece. All you need to do is ask your SA about it. Canvas, hardware, leather, and linings are customizable. The customizations have to be approved by LV Paris and you have to be patient as it can take up to a year. (FYI: SAs are very interested in selling hard-sided pieces as they get a bigger commission on them).


----------



## Poochie231080

fabuleux said:


> It's the Coffret Trésor 20.
> You don't have to be offered customization. You can customize any hard-sided piece. All you need to do is ask your SA about it. Canvas, hardware, leather, and linings are customizable. The customizations have to be approved by LV Paris and you have to be patient as it can take up to a year. (FYI: SAs are very interested in selling hard-sided pieces as they get a bigger commission on them).



Sounds right, dear..I was quoted 6-9 months...upper half is reverse, bottom half is regular monogram....too bad I didn't take note the SKU...

weirdly enough the price IIRC is the same as the current one on website...I was offered the hatbox/coffret tresor...obviously the hatbox is bigger but i like the looks of coffret tresor more 

Maybe one day without toddler running around, a hatbox is an option...


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3928150
> 
> Pochette Accessoires today.


Obsessed with the tassels!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3928283


One of the most beautiful LV's I've ever seen!


----------



## Roxannek

Out and about with my one handle flap today


----------



## Born4thjuly

Quick trip to Malmø Sweden last weekend and Emporia shopping mall is stretching the holiday as the christmas trees are still standing around...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Poochie231080 said:


> Beautiful and fun! Love your outfit and bag @vinbenphon1





Fierymo said:


> This is mega cute


Thank you


----------



## vinbenphon1

Born4thjuly said:


> Quick trip to Malmø Sweden last weekend and Emporia shopping mall is stretching the holiday as the christmas trees are still standing around...
> View attachment 3928499
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928497


I still have mine up... love xmas time...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Roxannek said:


> View attachment 3928450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with my one handle flap today


Such a beautiful bag.


----------



## vinbenphon1

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3928283


Definitely a show stopper ...


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

My Neverfull!


----------



## fyn72

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3928283


I. LOVE this Fabuleux! So cute! would look perfect on your side table


----------



## fyn72

w


Roxannek said:


> View attachment 3928450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with my one handle flap today


wow love this! And with the XL strap too!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

When your friends' votes outnumber yours: dim sum wins over sushi


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

❅ Ebene & Aritzia accessories for tomorrow ❄︎


----------



## Aliluvlv

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3926889
> View attachment 3926890
> View attachment 3926891
> 
> Napa love


Beautiful photos! Looks like you're having so much fun! Cheers!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> When your friends' votes outnumber yours: dim sum wins over sushi
> View attachment 3928630


Lol, I too would pick dim sum over sushi (since I can’t do raw stuff, guess I am an unadventurous eater).  Love this Alma of yours.


----------



## catsinthebag

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 3928734
> 
> ❅ Ebene & Aritzia accessories for tomorrow ❄︎



Love this! Would you mind sharing who makes the bucket bag?


----------



## Poochie231080

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> When your friends' votes outnumber yours: dim sum wins over sushi
> View attachment 3928630



I’m drooling all over my phone @MyBelongs to Louis


----------



## eena1230

It’s raining here so I got this cutie out today using my Neo noe strap happy Tuesday!


----------



## AndreaM99

Cocoabean said:


> @AndreaM99 It is all your fault! I just purchased one for my upcoming trip. It is in the color Aube.


You are very welcome!  You made a perfect choice! Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## AndreaM99

PrincessAsya said:


> You two are bad!!  Where did you get it from, @Cocoabean?  I am checking Fashinphile and Yoogi’s .



Ladies, this is so much fun!  I should ask LV, Fashionphile and Yoogis' for a percentage from their profit (for my next bag, of course )


----------



## Emsidee

My first day back at university after the christmas break


----------



## Roxannek

vinbenphon1 said:


> Such a beautiful bag.


Thank you! I find myself reaching for it more than my others! It matches with everything


----------



## Roxannek

fyn72 said:


> w
> 
> wow love this! And with the XL strap too!


Thank you so much! I just love this little bag


----------



## MarLoLV

My daughter loves my speedy so much she took it from me permanently and is using it now in the weekends (she is 11!). An this is what she got from me (on her wish list from last year January).


----------



## Cocoabean

MarLoLV said:


> My daughter loves my speedy so much she took it from me permanently and is using it now in the weekends (she is 11!). An this is what she got from me (on her wish list from last year January).



Very cute..Lucky daughter!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Lol, I too would pick dim sum over sushi (since I can’t do raw stuff, guess I am an unadventurous eater).  Love this Alma of yours.


Haha You're so cute, @Iamminda Thanks for still enjoying my lil Alma's pics, too 
May I call you 'I' for short if you call me 'V' from now on...



catsinthebag said:


> Love this! Would you mind sharing who makes the bucket bag?


'Danier', a Canadian leather company



Poochie231080 said:


> I’m drooling all over my phone @MyBelongs to Louis


LOL Love this comment! May I call you 'P' for short if you call me 'V'...


----------



## Iamminda

Yes please, you can call me “I”.  A few people call me “L” which is absolutely fine too.  I will also respond to “Hey Girl”.  Lol.  I love all your beautiful LV items.  Anyways, have a great night V.



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Haha You're so cute, @Iamminda Thanks for still enjoying my lil Alma's pics, too
> May I call you 'I' for short if you call me 'V' from now on...


----------



## tolliv

Loving this beauty


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Yes please, you can call me “I”.  A few people call me “L” which is absolutely fine too.  I will also respond to “Hey Girl”.  Lol.  I love all your beautiful LV items.  Anyways, have a great night V.


You're so funny, I! Have good night


----------



## ccbaggirl89

eena1230 said:


> It’s raining here so I got this cutie out today using my Neo noe strap happy Tuesday!


it looks great w/ that alternate strap


----------



## Sonmi999

My Speedy B 30 and my super cute Pusheen charm sitting pretty beside me at work  ❤️


----------



## eena1230

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it looks great w/ that alternate strap


Thanks! I actually like the short strap look with the PM and it’s comfortable on my shoulder too..


ccbaggirl89 said:


> it looks great w/ that alternate strap


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I  SLGs!


----------



## ElleWoods7

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I  SLGs!
> View attachment 3930522


What a cute set up you have!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

ElleWoods7 said:


> What a cute set up you have!


Thanks & welcome to an amazing forum
*~V~*


----------



## Nat_CAN

At the office .


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Sonmi999 said:


> My Speedy B 30 and my super cute Pusheen charm sitting pretty beside me at work  ❤️


Welcome back


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I  SLGs!
> View attachment 3930522


This is so pretty... I love the setup


----------



## Spellman

Sonmi999 said:


> My Speedy B 30 and my super cute Pusheen charm sitting pretty beside me at work  [emoji173]️


Love Pusheen! So cute with the bag [emoji11]

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Sonmi999 said:


> My Speedy B 30 and my super cute Pusheen charm sitting pretty beside me at work  [emoji173]️



Welcome back!!!!! [emoji847][emoji4][emoji259]


----------



## Poochie231080

On a day out with PS mini world tour


----------



## MJDaisy

Using my gorgeous mon mono speedy today. Love this one.


----------



## Sonmi999

unhly_msqurade said:


> Welcome back





Zoezampalunga said:


> Welcome back!!!!! [emoji847][emoji4][emoji259]


Thank you so much, dolls! I wander off, but I always end up coming back  



Spellman said:


> Love Pusheen! So cute with the bag [emoji11]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you! I am super crazy about Pusheen


----------



## Vevy

nursebobina said:


> Out with my alma bb and new monogram shawl in this pretty pink color!!


Beautiful bag and shawl! [emoji106][emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## tolliv

Out again with this beauty.


----------



## Missydora

High tea at the Clifford Pier Fullerton bay hotel, Singapore. I would have liked to have taken a pic with all the nice pastries on the tray but it all got devoured.


----------



## LV.NYC

Cafe on a rainy day with my empreinte noir montaigne mm and logomania


----------



## Vevy

LV.NYC said:


> View attachment 3932313
> 
> Cafe on a rainy day with my empreinte noir montaigne mm and logomania


Beautiful! [emoji162][emoji477][emoji106][emoji3]

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vevy

Missydora said:


> High tea at the Clifford Pier Fullerton bay hotel, Singapore. I would have liked to have taken a pic with all the nice pastries on the tray but it all got devoured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932141


Very nice, and the pastry looks yummy too! 
[emoji1][emoji162][emoji477][emoji513]

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## sophseng

Sonmi999 said:


> My Speedy B 30 and my super cute Pusheen charm sitting pretty beside me at work  [emoji173]️



Love the charm! [emoji7]


----------



## Sonmi999

sophseng said:


> Love the charm! [emoji7]


Thank you! I find it super cute


----------



## elinda

On the beach with my Speedy 25.
It’s too cold to go swimming now (well for me at least ) so trips to the beach are just for walks and playtime for my son, and this is the bag of the week!


----------



## mak1203

elinda said:


> On the beach with my Speedy 25.
> It’s too cold to go swimming now (well for me at least ) so trips to the beach are just for walks and playtime for my son, and this is the bag of the week!
> View attachment 3933218


I purchased the same bag in December and haven’t changed it out yet!  Love everything about it. Beautiful pic!


----------



## Yuki85

Have not used it for long time


----------



## Vevy

Yuki85 said:


> Have not used it for long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933303


LVOE it! [emoji178] 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My beau alma bb in a winter wonderland


----------



## 19flowers

Firstchanellv28 said:


> My beau alma bb in a winter wonderland


love this!


----------



## Vevy

My Neverfull MM and Illustre Trunks bag charm keep me company at work  [emoji7] [emoji162] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunshine mama

La Ola said:


> It's the Iena mm


Thank you!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sonmi999 said:


> My Speedy B 30 and my super cute Pusheen charm sitting pretty beside me at work  [emoji173]️


Omg is Pusheen in a Sherlock Holmes outfit?! I love that! Now I have to track one down, that is the cutest. [emoji1] 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Grab & go tonight


----------



## vinbenphon1

Missydora said:


> High tea at the Clifford Pier Fullerton bay hotel, Singapore. I would have liked to have taken a pic with all the nice pastries on the tray but it all got devoured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932141


Lol. I love high tea...


----------



## susiana

Chillin out on sunday afternoon with my speedy 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjkcrs

Taking this one out for a spin.


----------



## Cams

my GM neverfull on holidays with me.


----------



## PrincessAsya

susiana said:


> Chillin out on sunday afternoon with my speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933929
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk



I love your Speedy!  Is that a Keepall strap that you are wearing it with?


----------



## NeLVoe

Enjoying today's nice weather at an animal park with my Pochette Metis Reverse and Monogram Shine Shawl (Greige).


----------



## BagLadyT

Out with my mom today, same bag and same sandwich!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Grab & go tonight
> View attachment 3933911


Hi V — pretty MP and I am loving your coat/jacket (it looks so stylish and cozy, and such a pretty color).


----------



## luvlux64

Going out with my "winter" bag - LV Neonoe. Thanks and happy Sunday lovelies


----------



## Suns123

heading out to the grocery with my new Clapton crossbody [emoji7].


----------



## Vevy

luvlux64 said:


> Going out with my "winter" bag - LV Neonoe. Thanks and happy Sunday lovelies [emoji813]
> View attachment 3934747


Beautiful! [emoji178] [emoji7]

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3934575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out with my mom today, same bag and same sandwich!


Cute! Which one is yours?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Suns123 said:


> View attachment 3934782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heading out to the grocery with my new Clapton crossbody [emoji7].


 Love this! Is this new? Could you give us the product number for this? I couldn't see it on the website. TIA!


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute! Which one is yours?



Mine is the Mono although I like the Empreinte Navy better.


----------



## Suns123

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this! Is this new? Could you give us the product number for this? I couldn't see it on the website. TIA!



This is the new release Clapton Crossbody , not  yet available in website but the store has it . If you have an SA ask them about it [emoji7]. I got the black leather flap , it also come in pink and raspberry colors all in DE pattern , similar to pouchette metis in size but can fit a little smaller .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Hi V — pretty MP and I am loving your coat/jacket (it looks so stylish and cozy, and such a pretty color).


Hi I! Thank you for being so sweet
Hugs from Canada!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

luvlux64 said:


> Going out with my "winter" bag - LV Neonoe. Thanks and happy Sunday lovelies
> View attachment 3934747


Happy Sunday to you as well!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3934575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out with my mom today, same bag and same sandwich!


i love this! you know a mom & daughter are close when they can be bag (and food) twinning!


----------



## Yuki85

First time out - my Neonoe in Epi noir


----------



## vinbenphon1

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3934575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out with my mom today, same bag and same sandwich!


Double trouble lol.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Yuki85 said:


> First time out - my Neonoe in Epi noir
> View attachment 3934993


Gorgeous


----------



## vinbenphon1

Getting my nails done with my Twist ...


----------



## Sandra.AT

finally I can use my new montaigne mm again I‘ve used it only 3 times as the weather was bad


----------



## Tuned83

Opportuned picture. Love this little LV


----------



## Poochie231080

First time using the patchwork reverse strap


----------



## BagLadyT

vinbenphon1 said:


> Double trouble lol.



So true!


----------



## mzroyalflyness

vinbenphon1 said:


> Getting my nails done with my Twist ...
> 
> View attachment 3935008


Loving that nail color!


----------



## Kmora

NeLVoe said:


> Enjoying today's nice weather at an animal park with my Pochette Metis Reverse and Monogram Shine Shawl (Greige).
> View attachment 3934469



We are twins on both bag and shawl  great items!


----------



## ivyvid

Snow- not afraid[emoji38][emoji13]


----------



## thelvlover

At work with my Neo Noe


----------



## Sonmi999

Aliluvlv said:


> Omg is Pusheen in a Sherlock Holmes outfit?! I love that! Now I have to track one down, that is the cutest. [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Yes, it is!  I bought this one in NYC. It was either at Forbidden Planet or at IT'S SUGAR, both in Manhattan. I hope this helps!


----------



## BagLady14

Pool time with Thames
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LVoeletters

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3922127
> 
> Twist PM Épi Electric Noir with GHW.


your collection is divine. love this bag and the trunk you pictured later on in thread!


----------



## Suns123

It is a beautiful sunny day [emoji272][emoji274][emoji272]!!! A day out with my new Clapton crossbody [emoji7]!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

thelvlover said:


> At work with my Neo Noe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935284


I love that tassel!


----------



## vinbenphon1

ivyvid said:


> View attachment 3935272
> 
> Snow- not afraid[emoji38][emoji13]


Lol


----------



## tolliv

My grab and go bag for today.


----------



## LVoeletters

Poochie231080 said:


> Out and about


Wow I love your accessories! The hermes looks great on you! May I ask where the oil slick chain is from? Its SO cool!


----------



## Tat77

Poochie231080 said:


> First time using the patchwork reverse strap


love this-looks great


----------



## fyn72

Little LV purchase 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
with sc bb


----------



## Poochie231080

LVoeletters said:


> Wow I love your accessories! The hermes looks great on you! May I ask where the oil slick chain is from? Its SO cool!



Thanks darling! That irridescent chain is part of the LV x Fragment items hardware


----------



## vargagirl

tolliv said:


> My grab and go bag for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935551



Which is this one? Love the simplicity!


----------



## LV.NYC

My kabuki speedy...what do you guys think of wearing with the red scarf?


----------



## neginazimy

Loving my new clapton crossbody


----------



## 19flowers

neginazimy said:


> Loving my new clapton crossbody


this looks great on you - congrats!!    love your shoes, too!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

keeping me company @ the office... siena pm. it is gorgeous, ladies!.... consider this one if you don't have it!!


----------



## Vevy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> keeping me company @ the office... siena pm. it is gorgeous, ladies!.... consider this one if you don't have it!!
> View attachment 3936022


Very beautiful [emoji3] [emoji178] [emoji162] 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## pernball

Yuki85 said:


> First time out - my Neonoe in Epi noir
> View attachment 3934993




Wow I usually don't like epi but this is stunning!!! She's a beaut!!!


----------



## Vevy

At Starbucks enjoying a raspberry mocha with my DE Clémence Wallet and Key Pouch [emoji1][emoji477]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## leechiyong

LV Nano Pallas at lunch:


----------



## BagLady14

neginazimy said:


> Loving my new clapton crossbody [emoji813]


It's a great looking bag.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## bole_ss

leechiyong said:


> LV Nano Pallas at lunch:
> View attachment 3936159



It’s so cute!


----------



## AuntBee72

State of TX closed due to inclement weather, so my new sidekick is just hanging out in front of the fire.  Afraid neither of us leaving the house until Thursday...


----------



## daysha

ccbaggirl89 said:


> keeping me company @ the office... siena pm. it is gorgeous, ladies!.... consider this one if you don't have it!!
> View attachment 3936022


I just picked this one up in the MM size about 2 weeks ago.  It really is a beauty.


----------



## luvlux64

LV.NYC said:


> View attachment 3935783
> 
> My kabuki speedy...what do you guys think of wearing with the red scarf?


Why not? I think we have the same scarf (?) I have the Burberry monogrammed with my initials. See my post #9152 a couple days back.


----------



## BagLadyT

AuntBee72 said:


> State of TX closed due to inclement weather, so my new sidekick is just hanging out in front of the fire.  Afraid neither of us leaving the house until Thursday...



Stay safe! Loving the cozy ambiance along with your company!


----------



## LV.NYC

luvlux64 said:


> Why not? I think we have the same scarf (?) I have the Burberry monogrammed with my initials. See my post #9152 a couple days back.



Omg! You’re right [emoji7]....I love the pop of color!! I just started an Instagram (jane.nyc.xo) and played around on the different filters with this particular image. I was worried it would be tooo sharp but now seeing your ootd I think I need the red neo noe too!!?? Lol


----------



## ccbaggirl89

daysha said:


> I just picked this one up in the MM size about 2 weeks ago.  It really is a beauty.


 hooray!!! i just adore it. so feminine and yet so practical! don't forget to post when you wear her!!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

AuntBee72 said:


> State of TX closed due to inclement weather, so my new sidekick is just hanging out in front of the fire.  Afraid neither of us leaving the house until Thursday...



Me too!  I always welcome a chance to use my fireplace and this is the perfect day to do so.  Congrats on your new bag.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sonmi999 said:


> Yes, it is!  I bought this one in NYC. It was either at Forbidden Planet or at IT'S SUGAR, both in Manhattan. I hope this helps!


I was able to track one down! It's so adorable! Thanks for letting me be your Pusheen twin [emoji5]


----------



## Aliluvlv

leechiyong said:


> LV Nano Pallas at lunch:
> View attachment 3936159


Beautiful pic! I spy palm trees and sun too! [emoji267] [emoji295]


----------



## livingstreet

Just got this done, can't help but want to share


----------



## livingstreet




----------



## AuntBee72

MustLuvDogs said:


> Me too!  I always welcome a chance to use my fireplace and this is the perfect day to do so.  Congrats on your new bag.



Day 2 of Wintergate. Now both just hanging in the home office. I might have a spot of cabin fever, because I swear that bag is frowning...


----------



## bugn

AuntBee72 said:


> State of TX closed due to inclement weather, so my new sidekick is just hanging out in front of the fire.  Afraid neither of us leaving the house until Thursday...



Your new bag is beautiful but I can't stop looking at your fireplace set up. Everything is soooo nice! I love it all.


----------



## Sonmi999

Aliluvlv said:


> I was able to track one down! It's so adorable! Thanks for letting me be your Pusheen twin [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936626


Yayyyyy! Super adorable!


----------



## Vevy

neginazimy said:


> Loving my new clapton crossbody


Love your Clapton, looks great on you! BTW, you remind me of an actress named Maria Valverde


----------



## luv2bling

livingstreet said:


> View attachment 3936858


This is outstanding!!  Congrats!


----------



## TrixyG

Speedy today.


----------



## PrincessAsya

neginazimy said:


> Loving my new clapton crossbody


@neginazimy, you are becoming an enabler !  Please share your impressions with the Clapton. Does anyone have pictures of the other colors?  I think this bag will be the next PM, so to say.


----------



## LV.NYC

PrincessAsya said:


> @neginazimy, you are becoming an enabler !  Please share your impressions with the Clapton. Does anyone have pictures of the other colors?  I think this bag will be the next PM, so to say.



Other colors of the Clapton...looks like the rose poudre and raisin


----------



## neginazimy

Vevy said:


> Love your Clapton, looks great on you! BTW, you remind me of an actress named Maria Valverde



Thanks lovely, ahh ill have to google her to see what she looks like!!


----------



## neginazimy

PrincessAsya said:


> @neginazimy, you are becoming an enabler !  Please share your impressions with the Clapton. Does anyone have pictures of the other colors?  I think this bag will be the next PM, so to say.


 
The other two colours it come in are gorgeous, but i thought id get more wear out of the black one. 
Still loving it !! Its roughly the same size as the PM and its fits so much. In the inside theres three compartments,  one of them has a zip! Everytime ive worn it out people are always keen to have a closer look at it hahah 
I agree it will defs be having a waitlist for it soon!!


----------



## PrincessAsya

LV.NYC said:


> Other colors of the Clapton...looks like the rose poudre and raisin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937729
> View attachment 3937729



You are precious, @LV.NYC!  Thank you so much!  PS.  My husband's not thanking you, you know...


----------



## Sandra.AT

I‘m waiting to use my montaigne mm again I hope I can do that tomorrow.. until then I‘m airing her to get a patina


----------



## Sandra.AT

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3937456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy today.



it looks so beautiful on you is this the 30? I‘m delating to get the classic 25 or 30 in DA as I already have 2 speedy b25 but still unsure which size I like the look of the classic 30 handheld but I don’t carry so much in my bags hmm [emoji848]


----------



## TrixyG

Sandra.AT said:


> it looks so beautiful on you is this the 30? I‘m delating to get the classic 25 or 30 in DA as I already have 2 speedy b25 but still unsure which size I like the look of the classic 30 handheld but I don’t carry so much in my bags hmm [emoji848]


Thank you!  This is the 30...I carry a lot during the week, so this bag works great for me.


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3937456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy today.


So gorgeous and classic!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Sandra.AT said:


> I‘m waiting to use my montaigne mm again I hope I can do that tomorrow.. until then I‘m airing her to get a patina
> View attachment 3937781


I've been eyeing the montaigne, such a gorgeous bag


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

tolliv said:


> Loving this beauty


Love the side detail. Forgive me for asking a silly question, but does LV make them that way too?


----------



## WaitingToRetire

In the cinema at the weekend. They wanted me to put Noe ON THE FLOOR?!?!?!?  

Ummmmmm. No.


----------



## WaitingToRetire

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3937456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy today.



That looks like the perfect size Speedy!

Is it the 30, or 35? Or is it bigger? Can you tell I’m yet to get one?


----------



## TrixyG

WaitingToRetire said:


> That looks like the perfect size Speedy!
> 
> Is it the 30, or 35? Or is it bigger? Can you tell I’m yet to get one?


It's a 30


----------



## WaitingToRetire

TrixyG said:


> It's a 30



It’s beautiful


----------



## Sandra.AT

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> I've been eyeing the montaigne, such a gorgeous bag



I love the montaigne mm in monogram more than in empreinte I hav also the black mm empreinte but I like the monogram more as it looks so special  and it is a plus that there is less vachetta and you could cover it up when it’s raining


----------



## Sandra.AT

TrixyG said:


> Thank you!  This is the 30...I carry a lot during the week, so this bag works great for me.


I love it  I just tried the speedy b30 on and I like that it is more slouchier than a speedy b25 .. I’m still not sure if I want the classic or thr b30 version.. I‘ve also noticed that the canvas is a lite bit thinner or slouchier compared to previous speedy‘s  but I can be also wrong .. I don’t know


----------



## TrixyG

Sandra.AT said:


> I love it  I just tried the speedy b30 on and I like that it is more slouchier than a speedy b25 .. I’m still not sure if I want the classic or thr b30 version.. I‘ve also noticed that the canvas is a lite bit thinner or slouchier compared to previous speedy‘s  but I can be also wrong .. I don’t know


I like a slouchier bag   Mine is 12 years old, I have no idea if the canvas has changed... haven't tried on a newer one.  I like the 30 in the classic handheld model.  And the 25 as a SpeedyB, I think it looks better crossbody than the 30.


----------



## Sandra.AT

TrixyG said:


> I like a slouchier bag   Mine is 12 years old, I have no idea if the canvas has changed... haven't tried on a newer one.  I like the 30 in the classic handheld model.  And the 25 as a SpeedyB, I think it looks better crossbody than the 30.



I like it also more slouchier  wow so old and it looks so well.. have you treated your leather? have you worn it in the rain? I don’t see any stains


----------



## AndreaM99

Today's outfit. (Lumineuse PM in Havane and new to me monogram Devorgram shawl in black.)


----------



## Hl33

Using my mini PA in Mono as a crossbody with the chain from my Felicie vernis


----------



## Sandra.AT

Happy to use my montaigne mm as it stopped raining in the afternoon It is such a great bag to use also for shopping .. I don’t mind the opening as it’s even for me a bit hard to get out something when the handles are like this  It gives me more security


----------



## fyn72

Out shopping with Brittany [emoji177]


----------



## Poochie231080

Please ignore my tired and sick face 

Stopping by Zara after grocery shopping


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aw, hope you feel better soon. Hugs


Poochie231080 said:


> Please ignore my tired and sick face


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Found a way to add luggage tag


----------



## jsndlcrz

Having lunch at Disney California Adventure with my new Bumbag Explorer


----------



## momofboys

Great shot— what bag is that? I don’t recognize it.


----------



## momofboys

momofboys said:


> Great shot— what bag is that? I don’t recognize it.


----------



## toughcookee

elinda said:


> First day with My World Tour Speedy
> Started right in the LV store when I collected her!
> View attachment 3912598



I saw this yesterday when I was in an LV store and I think it is super gorgeous! I actually want the Neverfull version but they're all out.


----------



## Poochie231080

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Aw, hope you feel better soon. Hugs



Thank you sweetie


----------



## Poochie231080

momofboys said:


> View attachment 3939630



That’s L’ingenieux PM from Suhali line


----------



## Poochie231080

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 3939587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a way to add luggage tag



I want that ring!! Where did you buy it, sweetie?


----------



## Yuki85

So happy that I did not sell it!


----------



## BagLady14

Keepall 45


----------



## lvagenda

My work buddies.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Poochie231080 said:


> I want that ring!! Where did you buy it, sweetie?


Hey hun, it came off a fox fur charm from Marshalls. I was too lazy to buy any new clips so I just made a new use for it


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Pochette Metis in Monogram Reverse...


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Speedy 25 - I added a pink crossbody strap to it, and now I use it all the time!


----------



## eena1230

Ellapretty said:


> With my Speedy 25 - I added a pink crossbody strap to it, and now I use it all the time!


Too cute...


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

Speedy 30 ready for today


----------



## Poochie231080

Commuting again


----------



## nyluvbags

Luv Venus☘️


----------



## SDfromND

Speedy today...and Fly Eagles Fly!


----------



## onlyk

Yuki85 said:


> So happy that I did not sell it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3940040


so delicious looking, like a big piece of chocolate!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sitting pretty waiting to start the day


----------



## Roxannek

Going out to lunch with my hubby and my beautiful Brittany today in East Texas.


----------



## BagLady14

Eva by the sea


----------



## atlpeach

Taking my Graceful MM out for a ride on this lovely 64-degree Sunday.  Safety first!


----------



## Aliluvlv

BagLady14 said:


> Eva by the sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941426


Beautiful photo! [emoji7]


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

atlpeach said:


> View attachment 3941517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safety first!


Lol This is too funny


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I see you, Toiletry bags, but I think I still need more...


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Roxannek said:


> View attachment 3941364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going out to lunch with my hubby and my beautiful Brittany today in East Texas.



Beautiful bag!  Love your profile pic.  Is that a long-haired dachshund? [emoji173]️


----------



## Roxannek

MustLuvDogs said:


> Beautiful bag!  Love your profile pic.  Is that a long-haired dachshund? [emoji173]️


Oh yes, thank you, her name is Olive and she is a 1.5 year old Miniature shaded English Cream Long Haired Dachshund. She is a hoot!


----------



## sunnybrii

In ❤️ with my new PM....


----------



## Sunshine mama

atlpeach said:


> View attachment 3941517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking my Graceful MM out for a ride on this lovely 64-degree Sunday.  Safety first!


Love your baby!


----------



## Suns123

mixing calfskin and mono [emoji7]


----------



## musiclover

Roxannek said:


> View attachment 3941364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going out to lunch with my hubby and my beautiful Brittany today in East Texas.


Lovely handbag and super cute charm!


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 3941530
> 
> I see you, Toiletry bags, but I think I still need more...


I love your travel pieces. What a beautiful collection. Your cosmetic case is especially cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> View attachment 3941364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going out to lunch with my hubby and my beautiful Brittany today in East Texas.


 Cute flower charm! Looks great with the bag! May i ask where you got it?


----------



## Roxannek

musiclover said:


> Lovely handbag and super cute charm!


thank you


----------



## Roxannek

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute flower charm! Looks great with the bag! May i ask where you got it?


Luxeleathercrafts on Etsy. She does beautiful work.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> Luxeleathercrafts on Etsy. She does beautiful work.


Thank you!


----------



## Poochie231080

Yesterday’s travel companions


----------



## cwool

Took son shoe shopping and Noe tagged along


----------



## Psychspirit

my felicie visiting family this weekend.


----------



## tolliv

My Kabuki Zippy Wallet


----------



## Cams

Nearly time for the holidays to finish and I don’t want to go home. Neverfull and I.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Took my alma bb for a Sunday ride with my magical wand and a broom stick!


----------



## italianlolita

Soaking wet damier ebene speedy 25...caught in a rainstorm on the way to the train...and now I have to walk 20 more mins to work


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

cwool said:


> View attachment 3941855
> 
> Took son shoe shopping and Noe tagged along


Beautiful bag! Love the strap and hook combo!


----------



## Prada Prince

My Monogram Beaubourg for Manbag Monday with my Poche Toilette 19, Lights bag charm and the Christmas 2017 RCP with my favourite polar bears!


----------



## Nana61256

Off to work today with an oldie but goodie.  The Hampstead PM.  And, matching Sarah wallet.  Love this ensemble.  For me, the perfect everyday bag.


----------



## Kidclarke

Headed back home to Southern California from Ireland. Was here for 2 weeks visiting my grandma and other family. I made a new purchase at the Brown Thomas so I will be posting a reveal when I get home.


----------



## itsmree

Suns123 said:


> View attachment 3941718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mixing calfskin and mono [emoji7]


i adore that pink!!!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Happy Monday!


----------



## sonaturallyme

At the orthodontist with my kids and speedy b25! I've been carrying her quite a bit lately. Partially bc I don't feel like changing bags and partially bc I love her so much!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Action shot at Starbucks today


----------



## Work_For_Purse

sonaturallyme said:


> At the orthodontist with my kids and speedy b25! I've been carrying her quite a bit lately. Partially bc I don't feel like changing bags and partially bc I love her so much!
> 
> View attachment 3942539


Speedy B is the best.  I am taking her for 2 week trip to Asia!


----------



## meowlett

Lazy Monday...


----------



## Poochie231080

Travel companion’s post


----------



## minababe

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Action shot at Starbucks today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942733


what is this Little pouch? it Looks so pretty


----------



## MMcQueen

Petit noe epi leather coulor Borneo green


----------



## lcutli1

You guys.

I just purchased one of my LIFETIME WISHLIST handbags...

*cue Taylor swift music* Are you ready for it???

The Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola bag in Burgundy (Jasper) 

Be still my heart.






I got it pre-owned from Yoogi's Closet, and I had NEVER bought a bag pre-owned before. But it was listed as Like New condition, in the exact color and size I always wanted, for $2100. SNATCH!

And... it's perfect. The condition is amazing. I see the condition as being the same as if I bought it brand new and wore it out for a week.

I'm so friggin happy I could scream! *Happy Dance*


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Gorgeous bag! Congrats[emoji16]


----------



## lcutli1

Zoezampalunga said:


> Gorgeous bag! Congrats[emoji16]


Thank you! I will definitely be looking more into buying pre-owned!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

lcutli1 said:


> You guys.
> 
> I just purchased one of my LIFETIME WISHLIST handbags...
> 
> *cue Taylor swift music* Are you ready for it???
> 
> The Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola bag in Burgundy (Jasper)
> 
> Be still my heart.
> 
> View attachment 3943613
> 
> View attachment 3943621
> 
> 
> I got it pre-owned from Yoogi's Closet, and I had NEVER bought a bag pre-owned before. But it was listed as Like New condition, in the exact color and size I always wanted, for $2100. SNATCH!
> 
> And... it's perfect. The condition is amazing. I see the condition as being the same as if I bought it brand new and wore it out for a week.
> 
> I'm so friggin happy I could scream! *Happy Dance*


I am looking at the black and fuchsia SC speedy    Yours is absolutely amazing!  Compared to Empreinte, is it heavier? or the same?


----------



## kandicenicole

Hanging out with me at work [emoji854]


----------



## lcutli1

Work_For_Purse said:


> I am looking at the black and fuchsia SC speedy    Yours is absolutely amazing!  Compared to Empreinte, is it heavier? or the same?


That's a really good question, that I don't know the answer to. Maybe someone better familiar with LV can help? Mine is surprisingly lightweight for the quality.


----------



## OCMomof3

lcutli1 said:


> You guys.
> 
> I just purchased one of my LIFETIME WISHLIST handbags...
> 
> *cue Taylor swift music* Are you ready for it???
> 
> The Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola bag in Burgundy (Jasper)
> 
> Be still my heart.
> 
> View attachment 3943613
> 
> View attachment 3943621
> 
> 
> I got it pre-owned from Yoogi's Closet, and I had NEVER bought a bag pre-owned before. But it was listed as Like New condition, in the exact color and size I always wanted, for $2100. SNATCH!
> 
> And... it's perfect. The condition is amazing. I see the condition as being the same as if I bought it brand new and wore it out for a week.
> 
> I'm so friggin happy I could scream! *Happy Dance*


Wonderful bag!!!  Congrats!


----------



## luv2bling

lcutli1 said:


> You guys.
> 
> I just purchased one of my LIFETIME WISHLIST handbags...
> 
> *cue Taylor swift music* Are you ready for it???
> 
> The Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola bag in Burgundy (Jasper)
> 
> Be still my heart.
> 
> View attachment 3943613
> 
> View attachment 3943621
> 
> 
> I got it pre-owned from Yoogi's Closet, and I had NEVER bought a bag pre-owned before. But it was listed as Like New condition, in the exact color and size I always wanted, for $2100. SNATCH!
> 
> And... it's perfect. The condition is amazing. I see the condition as being the same as if I bought it brand new and wore it out for a week.
> 
> I'm so friggin happy I could scream! *Happy Dance*


Just for you    


Congrats!


----------



## Poochie231080

Love the men’s shopper from SS18


----------



## basic_chick

Ive always wanted something Louis but I was always so intimidated to walk into the store. I felt like I didn't belong and they would look down on me because I wasn't super rich. Anyway I built up the courage and went last week with three card holders in mind. This was the only one they had available so I took it and love it  The SA was also so nice and I didn't feel intimidated at all. Now that I broke the icebreaker Im already looking at some other things I would like to buy next but this time Im not nervous!


----------



## myluvofbags

basic_chick said:


> Ive always wanted something Louis but I was always so intimidated to walk into the store. I felt like I didn't belong and they would look down on me because I wasn't super rich. Anyway I built up the courage and went last week with three card holders in mind. This was the only one they had available so I took it and love it  The SA was also so nice and I didn't feel intimidated at all. Now that I broke the icebreaker Im already looking at some other things I would like to buy next but this time Im not nervous!
> View attachment 3944773


Awww, congratulations on your 1st LV piece and nice to hear you had a good experience. Welcome to the LV addiction!


----------



## Rami00

Someone really enjoying the neverfull.


----------



## Cocoabean

Rami00 said:


> Someone really enjoying the neverfull.



I got to work with my Neverfull one day, reached inside, and pulled out a tennis ball that my boy had kindly dropped inside for me! It sat on my desk for a few years until I retired. It melted my heart. Course, that was the same dog who wiped the skunk off his face in the same Neverfull. 

Perhaps I should not have been leaving it at dog level.


----------



## Rami00

Cocoabean said:


> I got to work with my Neverfull one day, reached inside, and pulled out a tennis ball that my boy had kindly dropped inside for me! It sat on my desk for a few years until I retired. It melted my heart. Course, that was the same dog who wiped the skunk off his face in the same Neverfull.
> Perhaps I should not have been leaving it at dog level.


Gingy tend to sit on my outfits, shawls and use some of my bags as pillows....but mann LV bags are indestructible.


----------



## 19flowers

basic_chick said:


> Ive always wanted something Louis but I was always so intimidated to walk into the store. I felt like I didn't belong and they would look down on me because I wasn't super rich. Anyway I built up the courage and went last week with three card holders in mind. This was the only one they had available so I took it and love it  The SA was also so nice and I didn't feel intimidated at all. Now that I broke the icebreaker Im already looking at some other things I would like to buy next but this time Im not nervous!


nice LV - I know you'll enjoy using this - congrats!


----------



## kacaruso

Busy busy running errands with one of my monsters while the other one is at pre school [emoji16]


----------



## Cocoabean

Rami00 said:


> Gingy tend to sit on my outfits, shawls and use some of my bags as pillows....but mann LV bags are indestructible.



Aren't they? Here's my Gracie in the cone of shame. You can see my Neverfull in the lower left corner of the pic. That is its ready position. It was there that the ball was placed inside of it, and there that the skunk face happened. It is there today again. DH threw a cookie to Gracie over the kitchen wall. It bounced off the carpet and landed where??? You guessed it! IN the Neverfull! This photo was taken a while ago, so Gracie isn't in the cone now. She was able to dig the treat out with ease. 

We lost our dear boy of ball and skunk fame in September at nearly 15 years old. Great run for a Labrador.


----------



## fabuleux

Cocoabean said:


> Aren't they? Here's my Gracie in the cone of shame. You can see my Neverfull in the lower left corner of the pic. That is its ready position. It was there that the ball was placed inside of it, and there that the skunk face happened. It is there today again. DH threw a cookie to Gracie over the kitchen wall. It bounced off the carpet and landed where??? You guessed it! IN the Neverfull! This photo was taken a while ago, so Gracie isn't in the cone now. She was able to dig the treat out with ease.
> 
> We lost our dear boy of ball and skunk fame in September at nearly 15 years old. Great run for a Labrador.
> 
> View attachment 3944980


Love your dog!


----------



## Cocoabean

fabuleux said:


> Love your dog!



Thank you! She's a goof, but we love her to pieces.


----------



## cecilehenley

basic_chick said:


> Ive always wanted something Louis but I was always so intimidated to walk into the store. I felt like I didn't belong and they would look down on me because I wasn't super rich. Anyway I built up the courage and went last week with three card holders in mind. This was the only one they had available so I took it and love it  The SA was also so nice and I didn't feel intimidated at all. Now that I broke the icebreaker Im already looking at some other things I would like to buy next but this time Im not nervous!
> View attachment 3944773



Congrats! My card holder in definitely my most used item! I understand the feeling of intimidation, but I’ve never felt anything but welcomed at the LV stores I’ve been in. I thought my neverful mm would be my one and only LV. Yea right!


----------



## Phiomega

End of a long day... so starving and there was big traffic jam due to heavy rain, had to stop by somewhere for food... thus LV Lockme Bucket with my Flore wallet waiting at Burger King!!!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

basic_chick said:


> Ive always wanted something Louis but I was always so intimidated to walk into the store. I felt like I didn't belong and they would look down on me because I wasn't super rich. Anyway I built up the courage and went last week with three card holders in mind. This was the only one they had available so I took it and love it  The SA was also so nice and I didn't feel intimidated at all. Now that I broke the icebreaker Im already looking at some other things I would like to buy next but this time Im not nervous!
> 
> 
> Congrats!


----------



## cecilehenley

Ellapretty said:


> With my Speedy 25 - I added a pink crossbody strap to it, and now I use it all the time!



I love this whole outfit! [emoji7]


----------



## l.ch.

Keepall’s first trip! It was a gift from my husband and I wasn’t sure, if I wanted to keep it. It’s not that I fly business all the time 
Anyway, I decided to keep it and stop worrying all the time! 
At the airport right now! Very happy, but I think next time I have to think again how I pack it! It’s a learning process, I guess!


----------



## Sandra.AT

so happy to use my montaigne mm today.. until now my new work colleague hasn’t notice my bags.. I moved to a new office  so I hope this will stay like this as I don’t want that my colleagues know about it or ask me about it.. I also think she doesn’t know anything about designer stuff (not even LV) so that’s great [emoji2]


----------



## Zoezampalunga

[emoji1]


----------



## fabuleux

Sandra.AT said:


> so happy to use my montaigne mm today.. until now my new work colleague hasn’t notice my bags.. I moved to a new office  so I hope this will stay like this as I don’t want that my colleagues know about it or ask me about it.. I also think she doesn’t know anything about designer stuff (not even LV) so that’s great [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945407
> View attachment 3945409


Maybe she’s noticed but she just doesn’t care!


----------



## fabuleux

basic_chick said:


> Ive always wanted something Louis but I was always so intimidated to walk into the store. I felt like I didn't belong and they would look down on me because I wasn't super rich. Anyway I built up the courage and went last week with three card holders in mind. This was the only one they had available so I took it and love it  The SA was also so nice and I didn't feel intimidated at all. Now that I broke the icebreaker Im already looking at some other things I would like to buy next but this time Im not nervous!
> View attachment 3944773


Congratulations on your first LV item!


----------



## fabuleux

lcutli1 said:


> You guys.
> 
> I just purchased one of my LIFETIME WISHLIST handbags...
> 
> *cue Taylor swift music* Are you ready for it???
> 
> The Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola bag in Burgundy (Jasper)
> 
> Be still my heart.
> 
> View attachment 3943613
> 
> View attachment 3943621
> 
> 
> I got it pre-owned from Yoogi's Closet, and I had NEVER bought a bag pre-owned before. But it was listed as Like New condition, in the exact color and size I always wanted, for $2100. SNATCH!
> 
> And... it's perfect. The condition is amazing. I see the condition as being the same as if I bought it brand new and wore it out for a week.
> 
> I'm so friggin happy I could scream! *Happy Dance*


Great bag. Congratulations!


----------



## awayfromblue

With my neverfull MM today


----------



## Sandra.AT

fabuleux said:


> Maybe she’s noticed but she just doesn’t care!



maybe let’s hope so Otherwise she would ask me how much a bag cost and then she would be so shocked and would talk behind my bag how „stupid“ I am to spend so much on bags .. I don’t like questions how much my bag costs and then be judged by it .. depending on the person I just say a lot. ..
I just know what type of person she is and that she would judge me as soon as she knows how much I spend on bags .. as she already made fun of another collegue who wears prada


----------



## fabuleux

Sandra.AT said:


> maybe let’s hope so Otherwise she would ask me how much a bag cost and then she would be so shocked and would talk behind my bag how „stupid“ I am to spend so much on bags .. I don’t like questions how much my bag costs and then be judged by it .. depending on the person I just say a lot. ..
> I just know what type of person she is and that she would judge me as soon as she knows how much I spend on bags .. as she already made fun of another collegue who wears prada


Make your peace with it. We do spend a ridiculous amount of money on bags and if someone thinks so... oh well! They’re not wrong!


----------



## sonaturallyme

My son is graduating from basic training in the U.S. Army today. We're waiting for the ceremony to begin and I noticed my Pochette Metis looks so adorable!


----------



## Poochie231080

With my world tour NF


----------



## Cocoabean

sonaturallyme said:


> My son is graduating from basic training in the U.S. Army today. We're waiting for the ceremony to begin and I noticed my Pochette Metis looks so adorable!
> 
> View attachment 3945523
> 
> View attachment 3945524



Perfect color choice for the event! Thanks to your son for volunteering for the Army!


----------



## Michellee39

It's been a while but here I am with Majestueux pm Plus inclusion bracelets


----------



## Yuki85

On the way home finally and  my long weekend has just started [emoji111]️


----------



## AndreaM99

Cocoabean said:


> Perfect color choice for the event! Thanks to your son for volunteering for the Army!


Yes, I was about to say the same thing! What a perfect color combo for such event! Congrats, proud mom!


----------



## AndreaM99

Michellee39 said:


> View attachment 3945765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while but here I am with Majestueux pm Plus inclusion bracelets


THIS is a bag! I was always admiring this model. Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Michellee39

AndreaM99 said:


> THIS is a bag! I was always admiring this model. Beautiful, congrats!




Thank you! I love the Majesteuex too! She has a green sister too lol Will post a pic of her too, soon


----------



## Aliluvlv

My WTNF with me at work (which it has been since I got it). I had to find a bigger place for it than where I used to keep speedy b. I'm sure my coworkers thought I was a bit nuts rearranging files and supplies, then cleaning and sanitizing the area. But at least it fits (just). [emoji6]


----------



## Fierymo

Having a well deserved break


----------



## erinmary

My speedy B25 during our family vacation in Paris [emoji632] [emoji177][emoji162][emoji556][emoji92][emoji94]


----------



## Brndwhyn

lcutli1 said:


> You guys.
> 
> I just purchased one of my LIFETIME WISHLIST handbags...
> 
> *cue Taylor swift music* Are you ready for it???
> 
> The Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola bag in Burgundy (Jasper)
> 
> Be still my heart.
> 
> View attachment 3943613
> 
> View attachment 3943621
> 
> 
> I got it pre-owned from Yoogi's Closet, and I had NEVER bought a bag pre-owned before. But it was listed as Like New condition, in the exact color and size I always wanted, for $2100. SNATCH!
> 
> And... it's perfect. The condition is amazing. I see the condition as being the same as if I bought it brand new and wore it out for a week.
> 
> I'm so friggin happy I could scream! *Happy Dance*


Congratulations! Your bag is beautiful and I know what you mean.  I also bought my SC, which was also my ultimate bag too, from Yoogies Closet.  It was like new condition and it was the cherry with silver hardware, which is rare in the preloved market.  I hope you enjoy your bag, she is a beauty!


----------



## arliegirl

deb68nc said:


> Waiting for breakfast in downtown Asheville NC ...


ok I love the Pallas BB and debating this over the Speedy B 25. Do you just love it?


----------



## lcutli1

Brndwhyn said:


> Congratulations! Your bag is beautiful and I know what you mean.  I also bought my SC, which was also my ultimate bag too, from Yoogies Closet.  It was like new condition and it was the cherry with silver hardware, which is rare in the preloved market.  I hope you enjoy your bag, she is a beauty!


Ah! I am glad you understand the HOLY GRAILNESS of the SC! lol. I am over the moon about this bag. My hubs and I are going on a cruise starting this weekend, and he is encouraging me to debut it then. But I feel like... that's too much water around me. Would you? What do you think?

Anyway thank you again! *sc sisters*


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> My WTNF with me at work (which it has been since I got it). I had to find a bigger place for it than where I used to keep speedy b. I'm sure my coworkers thought I was a bit nuts rearranging files and supplies, then cleaning and sanitizing the area. But at least it fits (just). [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945867



Great to see your beautiful WTNF.  I guess your coworkers haven’t been schooled in the rules of TPF (thou shall find the perfect and cleanest shelf/chair/space for your LVs


----------



## byeitnow

thelvlover said:


> At work with my Neo Noe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935284


Can I ask where/who you got that tassel from? It looks great on your bag and I just ordered the same one!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Great to see your beautiful WTNF.  I guess your coworkers haven’t been schooled in the rules of TPF (thou shall find the perfect and cleanest shelf/chair/space for your LVs


Lol it's so true! Thank you L and happy almost Friday! [emoji4] (By the way I almost never get notifications anymore since TPF updated when people quote/reply to me so apologies if my responses are late or non existent). [emoji15]


----------



## MahaM

Yuki85 said:


> On the way home finally and  my long weekend has just started [emoji111]️
> 
> View attachment 3945774


I really love your bag.
But what do you think of the bag's weight?
I'm considering it but I'm afraid it will be too heavy for me when I fill it .


----------



## Yuki85

MahaM said:


> I really love your bag.
> But what do you think of the bag's weight?
> I'm considering it but I'm afraid it will be too heavy for me when I fill it .



It is a lightweight bag, like a speedy b 35! I don’t know which bag do you usually use! But for me it is okay!


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Off to work we go.  Happy Friday!!! [emoji4]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

rosyrose06 said:


> View attachment 3923381
> 
> 
> My always “on-the-go” lightweight purse! [emoji7]



Was this at Ocean Adventure in Subic?


----------



## Michellee39

View attachment 3946633

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Impromptu date night with DH tonight, she's truly one of my faves


----------



## Michellee39

Ok lol sorry, I don't know what I pressed but here she is


----------



## Galadriel72

Driving home from work with South Bank and my little doggy


----------



## Cocoabean

Galadriel72 said:


> Driving home from work with South Bank and my little doggy
> 
> View attachment 3946679



Not sure which I like best, doggie or bag! Ok, I have to go with doggie. Doggies win every time, no matter the beauty of the bag. LOVE the bag, too, though!


----------



## Galadriel72

Cocoabean said:


> Not sure which I like best, doggie or bag! Ok, I have to go with doggie. Doggies win every time, no matter the beauty of the bag. LOVE the bag, too, though!


Thank you very much! You're right, doggies win every time


----------



## Aliluvlv

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Off to work we go.  Happy Friday!!! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3946615


Beautiful!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Galadriel72 said:


> Driving home from work with South Bank and my little doggy
> 
> View attachment 3946679


[emoji23]  Beautiful bag and your doggy is absolutely adorable!


----------



## LadyBond

Work_For_Purse said:


> Speedy B is the best.  I am taking her for 2 week trip to Asia!


This is my favorite travel bag. I have the speedy b 30


----------



## luv2bling

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Off to work we go.  Happy Friday!!! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3946615


This is soooo pretty.


----------



## luv2bling

Michellee39 said:


> View attachment 3946644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok lol sorry, I don't know what I pressed but here she is


Beautiful!


----------



## LadyBond

Me and my bag at the client office today... Clearly, I’m the last one here since everybody left early!
Took this pic while I’m waiting for my husband to pick me up


----------



## AndreaM99

Michellee39 said:


> View attachment 3946644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok lol sorry, I don't know what I pressed but here she is


Wow, beautiful! I probably missed this model. What is her name, what collection, please? It is stunning!


----------



## fyn72

This bag is good From day to night [emoji173]️


----------



## luv2bling

fyn72 said:


> This bag is good From day to night [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947789


Beautiful!   @fyn72 - is this the Hoxton?


----------



## Galadriel72

Aliluvlv said:


> [emoji23]  Beautiful bag and your doggy is absolutely adorable!


Thank you very much


----------



## Yuki85

Using a big piece of chocolate [emoji23]


----------



## Roxannek

In Texas wine country with my Neverfull Pouch.


----------



## mnl

WT NF on the Champs-elysee


----------



## Nat_CAN

Getting ready to go out for a hockey game.


----------



## 2gr8

Not really in action nyt my DE pieces have been used frequently during past weeks.


----------



## luvlux64

With my versatile LV Scarf 
From day...


To night....


Happy Saturday LVoers


----------



## fyn72

luv2bling said:


> Beautiful!   @fyn72 - is this the Hoxton?


I'ts the Favorite mm


----------



## Aliluvlv

luvlux64 said:


> With my versatile LV Scarf [emoji813]
> From day...
> View attachment 3948348
> 
> To night....
> View attachment 3948349
> 
> Happy Saturday LVoers [emoji2]


Great shots!


----------



## fabuleux

My very first purchase at Louis Vuitton: Greenwich GM in Damier. 
Still fabulous.


----------



## OhKae

My neverfull on this cold and rainy day. Gotta love northeast Ohio


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> My very first purchase at Louis Vuitton: Greenwich GM in Damier.
> Still fabulous.
> View attachment 3948466


Wow that's spectacular! It looks new!


----------



## fabuleux

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow that's spectacular! It looks new!


It has certainly held up really well!


----------



## Nana61256

I have the Hampstead PM in Damier Azur.  I love this bag both for the pretty Azur canvas/vachetta leather and that it comfortably carries my essentials, which I prefer.  However, for the work week I typically carry a second "work" bag for my umbrella, lunch, and anything else I may need for the workday.  I just purchased the Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote, which is feather light and waterproof.  But, the real beauty of this particular size tote is my Hampstead also fits inside for those anticipated or sudden rain storms.  My Louie's "rain coat!"


----------



## ashxree

Saturday’s with my Montaigne MM


----------



## Missydora

My 3 weeks hols is coming to an end . Catching plane back home. My speedy 25 has been a wonderful, reliable travel bag companion can't fault it. It rained like cats and dogs in Singapore and got bashed and squished in busy Hong Kong MTR system.  It fitted so much travel essentials and junk. So robust and best of all,  didn't have to worry about her one bit such a care free bag. Can give her a rest now from her travelling adventure.  Here's speedy 25 last leg home at HK international airport waiting to board plane.


----------



## luv2bling

fyn72 said:


> I'ts the Favorite mm


LOL I started to add " or the favorite" - I think they look very similar.


----------



## fyn72

luv2bling said:


> LOL I started to add " or the favorite" - I think they look very similar.



Yes they do! I had one once [emoji4]


----------



## Michellee39

Thank you so much, I'm absolutely in love with this one! I don't remember which collection she came out in, pls forgive this 51 yr olds' memory lapses lol, but perhaps sometime 2013-14? She is Monogramissime Pochette bag  oops! I thought I quoted AndeaM99s message, apparently I didn't..


----------



## mnl

Exploring Paris


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Having lunch


----------



## forever.elise

Dinner on Santana Row with FH and Alma BB. I have a big smile on my face because I just got a new Louis![emoji16]


----------



## 2gr8

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3949289
> 
> Dinner on Santana Row with FH and Alma BB. I have a big smile on my face because I just got a new Louis![emoji16]


You look very stylish (what a lovely outfit) and happy. Please share what you got.


----------



## LuckyBitch

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3949289
> 
> Dinner on Santana Row with FH and Alma BB. I have a big smile on my face because I just got a new Louis![emoji16]


Fabulous photo. I love the way you love your beautiful Alma BB. Looking forward to seeing your new purchase.


----------



## BagLady14

At the Crane Barbados with my Twinset


----------



## SDfromND

Working open house and planning out the week....


----------



## Sunshine mama

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3949289
> 
> Dinner on Santana Row with FH and Alma BB. I have a big smile on my face because I just got a new Louis![emoji16]


 Thanks for sharing.  You and the bag look smashing!


----------



## eena1230

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3949289
> 
> Dinner on Santana Row with FH and Alma BB. I have a big smile on my face because I just got a new Louis![emoji16]


So gorgeous! The bag is stunning as well..


----------



## Sonmi999

I’m going to have dinner with my mom and my boyfriend and decided to take my beloved classic Noé with me ❤️


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Epi Doc PM...


----------



## Skippy23

Brisbane bound for 23 hours  ✈️


----------



## sunnybrii

With my Pochette Metis again, today......


----------



## forever.elise

Went to neighboring San Francisco and saw the Painted Ladies (also opening credits from Full House!)
Loved using my new Neverfull! Decided to stop at LV in Union Square and got her hot stamped!


----------



## forever.elise

2gr8 said:


> You look very stylish (what a lovely outfit) and happy. Please share what you got.








Thank you so much!!! It's usually around 60 degrees here, but there can still be a chill in the air, so I was excited to wear my hat! Haha.


----------



## forever.elise

LuckyBitch said:


> Fabulous photo. I love the way you love your beautiful Alma BB. Looking forward to seeing your new purchase.



Awww, thank you. I do love this bag and will always take care of her! Hehe[emoji173]️



Sunshine mama said:


> Thanks for sharing.  You and the bag look smashing!


Can I just say how much I love the word "smashing?!" What an awesome compliment, much love to you, dear!



eena1230 said:


> So gorgeous! The bag is stunning as well..


You are so kind! Thank you! I wanted this bag for several years and I was so happy to get her as a wedding gift from my husband![emoji173]️


----------



## forever.elise

sunnybrii said:


> With my Pochette Metis again, today......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3949906



I love your outfit! Hot!


----------



## forever.elise

Skippy23 said:


> View attachment 3949789
> 
> Brisbane bound for 23 hours  [emoji574]️



Digging the color story here![emoji173]️


----------



## forever.elise

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about with my Epi Doc PM...
> 
> View attachment 3949687
> View attachment 3949688
> View attachment 3949689
> View attachment 3949690



You look great!!!


----------



## forever.elise

Sonmi999 said:


> I’m going to have dinner with my mom and my boyfriend and decided to take my beloved classic Noé with me [emoji173]️



I will love this bag forever!!!


----------



## forever.elise

BagLady14 said:


> At the Crane Barbados with my Twinset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3949525
> View attachment 3949528



Take me with you!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Best view!!! And the bag makes it exxxxxtra!


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3949940
> 
> Went to neighboring San Francisco and saw the Painted Ladies (also opening credits from Full House!)
> Loved using my new Neverfull! Decided to stop at LV in Union Square and got her hot stamped!
> View attachment 3949945


Love this gorgeous shot of gorgeous you in front of the iconic Painted Ladies!  Hope you had a fun day.


----------



## truelvoe

at LV falling in love with this bag [emoji173]️ aaaaaaaand buying it [emoji6]


----------



## Sonmi999

forever.elise said:


> I will love this bag forever!!!


This is definitely one of my favorite bags ever. I'll never sell it


----------



## Sonmi999

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3949940
> 
> Went to neighboring San Francisco and saw the Painted Ladies (also opening credits from Full House!)
> Loved using my new Neverfull! Decided to stop at LV in Union Square and got her hot stamped!
> View attachment 3949945


Lovely!


----------



## snibor

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about with my Epi Doc PM...
> 
> View attachment 3949687
> View attachment 3949688
> View attachment 3949689
> View attachment 3949690



Luv this!


----------



## kacaruso

So in love with my pochette Metis, I literally can’t put it down! It goes with everything! [emoji7]


----------



## Sonmi999

Today miss Delightful is sitting pretty beside me at work  It’s another of my favorite bags. Super comfortable! Love it so much I even try not to use it too often, especially now that it’s been discontinued.


----------



## Prada Prince

forever.elise said:


> You look great!!!





snibor said:


> Luv this!



Thanks! I was so thrilled to get my first runway piece back in 2015, especially when it was one of the last pieces available in the U.K. It was the first Ghesquiere piece I fell in love with.


----------



## March786

Rami00 said:


> Someone really enjoying the neverfull.


Such an adorable picture Rami


----------



## Rami00

@March786  Thank you


----------



## Cocoabean

My new to me Speedy B25 on her way to the San Diego Zoo. Going to be hot, so went with DA.


----------



## Kidclarke

Bringing my twist compact with me to Disneyland in my Irregular Choice Pluto bag after work.


----------



## Nat_CAN

Taking my Alma BB to work for the first time .  Love how my Coach lanyard tangled like a ❤️ shape .


----------



## NeLVoe

One of my all-time favs and daily companion


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Cocoabean said:


> View attachment 3950305
> View attachment 3950306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new to me Speedy B25 on her way to the San Diego Zoo. Going to be hot, so went with DA.



Congrats! It looks brand new. Great find!


----------



## Cocoabean

Zoezampalunga said:


> Congrats! It looks brand new. Great find!



Thank you! It was a Fashionphile grab several weeks ago, just haven't had a chance to use it. Here are a few more pics. One is with my Jeanne wallet. It was a GREAT outing at the zoo. DH and I are members, so we go for just a couple hours, then out to lunch. A new area has opened that is just beautiful!

The Speedy B25 is a great choice for a day's outing. I even had a light sweater tucked inside!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Cocoabean said:


> Thank you! It was a Fashionphile grab several weeks ago, just haven't had a chance to use it. Here are a few more pics. One is with my Jeanne wallet. It was a GREAT outing at the zoo. DH and I are members, so we go for just a couple hours, then out to lunch. A new area has opened that is just beautiful!
> 
> The Speedy B25 is a great choice for a day's outing. I even had a light sweater tucked inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950680
> View attachment 3950683
> View attachment 3950685



Really beautiful!


----------



## Aliluvlv

mnl said:


> View attachment 3949102
> 
> Exploring Paris


Awesome!


----------



## Aliluvlv

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3949289
> 
> Dinner on Santana Row with FH and Alma BB. I have a big smile on my face because I just got a new Louis![emoji16]


[emoji7]  can't wait to see!


----------



## Aliluvlv

kacaruso said:


> So in love with my pochette Metis, I literally can’t put it down! It goes with everything! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3950239


Great photo!


----------



## LadyBond

Cocoabean said:


> View attachment 3950305
> View attachment 3950306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new to me Speedy B25 on her way to the San Diego Zoo. Going to be hot, so went with DA.



It does look like brand new to me! Congrats!!!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

My baby speedy DA 30


----------



## LV.NYC




----------



## fyn72

Out in the city post office square park for a quick lunch


----------



## Yuki85

Love this bag so much!


----------



## Aoifs

Cocoabean said:


> Thank you! It was a Fashionphile grab several weeks ago, just haven't had a chance to use it. Here are a few more pics. One is with my Jeanne wallet. It was a GREAT outing at the zoo. DH and I are members, so we go for just a couple hours, then out to lunch. A new area has opened that is just beautiful!
> 
> The Speedy B25 is a great choice for a day's outing. I even had a light sweater tucked inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950680
> View attachment 3950683
> View attachment 3950685


I love the zoo too. It's just expensive to go so I go once every summer but it's one of my favourite things to do with my husband.


----------



## cajhingle

casual mode...found my perfect ‘everyday crossbody’ [emoji161]


----------



## Bjstew

cajhingle said:


> casual mode...found my perfect ‘everyday crossbody’ [emoji161]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3951511


Oh I love this!  What bag is this?


----------



## Aoifs

cajhingle said:


> casual mode...found my perfect ‘everyday crossbody’ [emoji161]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3951511


I was so bummed I missed out on this. Got the red Gucci disco instead.

Using my favourite work bag non stop at the moment:


----------



## LV_4ever

Alma cheering me up on a dreary winter day.


----------



## mcpro

Just chillin [emoji41]


----------



## Sandra.AT

I finally arrived at the hotel .. first time I took my siena pm with me on a business trip and today is my birthday aaaah


----------



## Cocoabean

At Outback Steakhouse.


----------



## maxsr

Getting ready for work  My Turenne PM & my LV scarf on the go! xxx


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sandra.AT said:


> I finally arrived at the hotel .. first time I took my siena pm with me on a business trip and today is my birthday aaaah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3951829


Happy birthday!


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> I finally arrived at the hotel .. first time I took my siena pm with me on a business trip and today is my birthday aaaah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3951829


Congratulations on your B-DAY!!! the Siena looks great.. May I ask if it is heave or it is like a speedy?


----------



## Bags_4_life

Bjstew said:


> Oh I love this!  What bag is this?


This was called the Twinset, then renamed the Twice, then discontinued


----------



## Rani

maxsr said:


> Getting ready for work  My Turenne PM & my LV scarf on the go! xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3951912


Turenne pm looks great on you!


----------



## Sonmi999

SC + Pusheen + Starbucks = ❤️❤️❤️
I just wish I was outside and not inside the cold office. It’s such a beautiful day!


----------



## Iamminda

Sonmi999 said:


> SC + Pusheen + Starbucks = ❤️❤️❤️
> I just wish I was outside and not inside the cold office. It’s such a beautiful day!



This is such a gorgeous HG!  (Think I remember when you first got this along with your new job — hope you are enjoying both ).


----------



## Sonmi999

Iamminda said:


> This is such a gorgeous HG!  (Think I remember when you first got this along with your new job — hope you are enjoying both ).


Iammminda, you are the sweetest!  It's been almost a year since I got the SC and I swear love her more every time I use her. She is sagging ever so slightly, which I love, and the leather feels amazing.
I'm still on the same job, so I guess she brought me luck! ^-^


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Keeping me company while I wait... Siena PM


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Finally had time to join the _Luggage tag and clochette Club -_ here's part of my collection:


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sonmi999 said:


> SC + Pusheen + Starbucks = [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> I just wish I was outside and not inside the cold office. It’s such a beautiful day!


I LOVE it! [emoji7]


----------



## cajhingle

Bjstew said:


> Oh I love this!  What bag is this?


thanks for the like, this was the LV twice/ twinset


----------



## Sonmi999

Aliluvlv said:


> I LOVE it! [emoji7]


Thank you, doll! ^-^


----------



## LVorDie

Sonmi999 said:


> SC + Pusheen + Starbucks = [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> I just wish I was outside and not inside the cold office. It’s such a beautiful day!



Omg, Pusheen! I love everything about this pic! Xoxoxoxoxoxo Happy 2018 Sonmi999


----------



## Sonmi999

LVorDie said:


> Omg, Pusheen! I love everything about this pic! Xoxoxoxoxoxo Happy 2018 Sonmi999


Thank you, my darling, I wish you the same! ❤️


----------



## Brndwhyn

lcutli1 said:


> Ah! I am glad you understand the HOLY GRAILNESS of the SC! lol. I am over the moon about this bag. My hubs and I are going on a cruise starting this weekend, and he is encouraging me to debut it then. But I feel like... that's too much water around me. Would you? What do you think?
> 
> Anyway thank you again! *sc sisters*


I did not see your post in time.  I Agree, too much water!!!!  I would not take that bag on a cruise. Hopefully you trusted your instinct.  If not, I’m sure you protected it and made sure your bag stayed safe. I can understand it being hard to resist.  Hope you had a great time!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Out running some errands. Casual outfit with my Neonoe. I’m so in love with her!!


----------



## Cocoabean

My Lumineuse resting at the Glendale Galleria.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yuki85 said:


> Congratulations on your B-DAY!!! the Siena looks great.. May I ask if it is heave or it is like a speedy?


thank you   it is slightly heavier than a speedy and fits less than a speedy 25.. It is such a worry free bag ..perfect for travelling.. and still looks like new


----------



## Sandra.AT

maxsr said:


> Getting ready for work  My Turenne PM & my LV scarf on the go! xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3951912





Aliluvlv said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you


----------



## Sandra.AT

maxsr said:


> Getting ready for work  My Turenne PM & my LV scarf on the go! xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3951912


the turenne looks so great on you


----------



## forever.elise

Enjoying some cabana time at home with my Lulu and new Neverfull!         [emoji267][emoji474]‍♀️[emoji484]


----------



## OCMomof3

Cocoabean said:


> View attachment 3953840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Lumineuse resting at the Glendale Galleria.


Love that soft, comfy looking Empreinte!  Have an Artsy in this leather (just different color) and adore it!


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3954177
> 
> Enjoying some cabana time at home with my Lulu and new Neverfull!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‍♀️



Oh wow, what a wonderful way to spend the afternoon.  Glad you are loving your new NF.  Great to see Miss Lulu again — it’s been awhile since she made a TPF appearance


----------



## jillyfish108

Cocoabean said:


> View attachment 3953840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Lumineuse resting at the Glendale Galleria.


Gorgeous! How has your bag held up? Any cracking issues? I'm considering buying a preloaded one but that's what's holding me back!


----------



## Poochie231080

PS Mini Reverse with my Pochette iPad Fragment


----------



## sonaturallyme

I pretty much never carry my speedy 35 but I decided to pull her out today bc it's the only bag I have that can fit my small umbrella for these rainy days. But then I rushed out the door and left my umbrella at home lol. This bag is huge and all my goodies inside don't fill her up at all 






At some point I'm going to fill that wall with motivational quotes. So far I just have that one.


----------



## luvspurses

Poochie231080 said:


> PS Mini Reverse with my Pochette iPad Fragment


love these! what is the name of that luggage tag? when was it available? also that strap is gorgeous with the ps mini!


----------



## Poochie231080

luvspurses said:


> love these! what is the name of that luggage tag? when was it available? also that strap is gorgeous with the ps mini!



The tag was from the men's SS18 collection, it was launched like 2 weeks ago but somewhat very hard to get. I am not sure if this is a pop up exclusive. My country cancelled all men's SS18 orders so I went to Belgium where my SA already had the set waiting for me there...

Thank you! I wanted that strap for so long, and had my shopper ordered it in Paris as yet again, it was impossible to get in my region 

I love both sides (the patchwork and the reverse)...if only they are slightly longer...


----------



## Bags_4_life

sonaturallyme said:


> I pretty much never carry my speedy 35 but I decided to pull her out today bc it's the only bag I have that can fit my small umbrella for these rainy days. But then I rushed out the door and left my umbrella at home lol. This bag is huge and all my goodies inside don't fill her up at all
> 
> View attachment 3954704
> 
> View attachment 3954705
> 
> 
> At some point I'm going to fill that wall with motivational quotes. So far I just have that one.



The slg’s look so pretty all leaned against each other, such a shame they can’t magically line up like that themselves throughout the day


----------



## sonaturallyme

Bags_4_life said:


> The slg’s look so pretty all leaned against each other, such a shame they can’t magically line up like that themselves throughout the day


Wouldn't that be nice! I think I'm going to get a bag organizer and see if that helps me carry this one more often.


----------



## Bags_4_life

sonaturallyme said:


> Wouldn't that be nice! I think I'm going to get a bag organizer and see if that helps me carry this one more often.



They make a huge difference, I have a samorga type felt one and two by purse to go. I have a speedy 30 and can use them in my neverfull mm. I think the 35 organiser can go in a gm if you have one or like bigger bags in general. I hate having to dig around to find things, the organisers do make it quicker to locate exactly what you need.


----------



## BagLadyT

Poochie231080 said:


> PS Mini Reverse with my Pochette iPad Fragment


That strap!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3954177
> 
> Enjoying some cabana time at home with my Lulu and new Neverfull!         [emoji267][emoji474]‍♀️[emoji484]


That looks heavenly! [emoji7]


----------



## absolutpink

Speedy 30 on vacation


----------



## Cocoabean

jillyfish108 said:


> Gorgeous! How has your bag held up? Any cracking issues? I'm considering buying a preloaded one but that's what's holding me back!



I just purchased it pre-loved. It has a few small cracks, but I don't care. I love it! @AndreaM99 has more than one of these bags, and can probably speak to cracking. This was my first outing with it. The cracks were disclosed, but I had to look very hard to find them.


----------



## jillyfish108

Cocoabean said:


> I just purchased it pre-loved. It has a few small cracks, but I don't care. I love it! @AndreaM99 has more than one of these bags, and can probably speak to cracking. This was my first outing with it. The cracks were disclosed, but I had to look very hard to find them.


Thanks so much for your response I so want one too


----------



## mnl

Enjoying our last night in Paris


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Oh wow, what a wonderful way to spend the afternoon.  Glad you are loving your new NF.  Great to see Miss Lulu again — it’s been awhile since she made a TPF appearance





Aliluvlv said:


> That looks heavenly! [emoji7]



Thank you, ladies! I'm never without a Louis, but I'm also rarely without a Lulu!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## luvspurses

Poochie231080 said:


> The tag was from the men's SS18 collection, it was launched like 2 weeks ago but somewhat very hard to get. I am not sure if this is a pop up exclusive. My country cancelled all men's SS18 orders so I went to Belgium where my SA already had the set waiting for me there...
> 
> Thank you! I wanted that strap for so long, and had my shopper ordered it in Paris as yet again, it was impossible to get in my region
> 
> I love both sides (the patchwork and the reverse)...if only they are slightly longer...


thanks for the info on the luggage tag. i have found that i like the xl bandouliere strap length much better. just got a hot pink one and already have the reverse ( just the plain one, not like yours). i wish they would make more in the xl size.


----------



## vinbenphon1

atlpeach said:


> View attachment 3941517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking my Graceful MM out for a ride on this lovely 64-degree Sunday.  Safety first!


Too cute all strapped in .


----------



## vinbenphon1

Suns123 said:


> View attachment 3941718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mixing calfskin and mono [emoji7]


Love that colour...


----------



## Sandra.AT

my montaigne mm accompanied me on my furniture shopping tour [emoji16][emoji38]


----------



## 1LV

Early start on weekend errands


----------



## ScoutMinion

mnl said:


> Enjoying our last night in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955259


Omg i adore your bag!


----------



## jszkat

Running weekend errands with Speedy B25 and neo denim shawl. It is cold outside.


----------



## Pagan

Taking my new NF on her maiden voyage today.


----------



## Poochie231080

Next to bunny bag


----------



## fyn72

Out with SC bb today


----------



## cajhingle

patiently waiting with twice


----------



## Nat_CAN

cajhingle said:


> patiently waiting with twice
> View attachment 3956432


Beautiful bag!  Does it fit a lot?  Is it light?


----------



## bh4me

Waiting with my epi pochette metis while my son is getting a haircut


----------



## Sonmi999

fyn72 said:


> Out with SC bb today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956397


This is sooooo gorgeous!!! ❤️


----------



## Sonmi999

bh4me said:


> View attachment 3957392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting with my epi pochette metis while my son is getting a haircut


I fall in love with this PM every time I see a picture of it!


----------



## Sonmi999

Yesterday on the plane while returning to the city where I live in now. The Noé is such an awesome flight companion!
(Yes, I put my bag on the floor, the flight attendant asked me to. Please don’t judge me, lol)


----------



## Poochie231080

Today’s travel companion


----------



## luvlux64

Snow day Sunday ... this LV rain boots is ready for the slushy grounds . My Logomania scarf to keep me warm . Hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## bh4me

Sonmi999 said:


> I fall in love with this PM every time I see a picture of it!


I adore this bag that I had to get the mono. I’m still contemplating on the empriente. I saw your post in the clubhouse. Congrats on both beauties!


----------



## Sonmi999

bh4me said:


> I adore this bag that I had to get the mono. I’m still contemplating on the empriente. I saw your post in the clubhouse. Congrats on both beauties!


Thanks, doll! I hope my canvas one has no issues this time (as it seems the empreinte PM isn’t as prone to the glazing problems). Now I need to stop thinking about the epi one!!! [emoji23]


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

It’s been a busy week. [emoji4] I love this key pouch so much. The size is perfect. 

I wonder if something with a little more organization. Like the Rosalie or Victorine, would be even better. I just can’t seem to go back to my fill sized wallets for more than a couple of days.


----------



## MMcQueen

Epi leather noe gm, Toledo Blue.


----------



## deetee

Got a stranger to snap a picture of me inside the bathroom of Caesars Palace because the Omnia nightclub washroom was too dark


----------



## Cocoabean

My Lumineuse in Aube waiting for a flight.


----------



## Cocoabean

Cocoabean said:


> My Lumineuse in Aube waiting for a flight.



Photo didn’t attach.


----------



## Sonmi999

My Neverfull DA peeking on my vegan cake [emoji23]


----------



## Sonmi999

Cocoabean said:


> View attachment 3958005
> 
> Photo didn’t attach.


What a gorgeous color!


----------



## PrincessAsya

Ha, @Cocoabean!  That’s not the one you got recently or am I wrong?  I am loving this Lumineuse of yours. So stylish, yet laid back. Perfect!


----------



## Roxannek

Out with the hubby today with my Tahitienne Neverfull


	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## March786

luvlux64 said:


> Snow day Sunday ... this LV rain boots is ready for the slushy grounds . My Logomania scarf to keep me warm . Hope everyone had a great weekend
> View attachment 3957600


Ooohhhhhhhhh myyyyyyy love your pictures! Fabulous ensemble 
Keeps reminding me to do mod shots  with these boots on! 
Love all the pieces


----------



## forever.elise

Just had lunch by the fire in the courtyard. My new Neverfull keeping me company!!!


----------



## luvlux64

March786 said:


> Ooohhhhhhhhh myyyyyyy love your pictures! Fabulous ensemble
> Keeps reminding me to do mod shots  with these boots on!
> Love all the pieces


Thanks . It’s hard to do modshots with these boots indoors.... i try all the time & it’s a fail . It’s the best purchase for me as it works for all these slushy winter weather


----------



## bykaraanne

Guys, I have a small request. Anyone has pics of them wearing a Mono Alma PM? 

I just scored an older one in great condition (vv good) for ~US$300 but can’t decide if I love it enough to keep it! I thought I would love the Mono (I only have DE/DA/Epi so far) more than I actually did I feel.


----------



## Zucnarf

LoVe on shoulder
Love on wrist!!


----------



## Sonmi999

I brought my NeoNoé in Epi Citron to the office today. It’s her maiden voyage. I’m absolutely in love  all the girls here in the office complimented her!


----------



## Sonmi999

bykaraanne said:


> Guys, I have a small request. Anyone has pics of them wearing a Mono Alma PM?
> 
> I just scored an older one in great condition (vv good) for ~US$300 but can’t decide if I love it enough to keep it! I thought I would love the Mono (I only have DE/DA/Epi so far) more than I actually did I feel.


I think the Alma in mono looks sooo classic and chic! ❤️


----------



## Sonmi999

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3959060
> 
> LoVe on shoulder
> Love on wrist!!


This color is stunning. The perfect neutral!


----------



## Zucnarf

Sonmi999 said:


> This color is stunning. The perfect neutral!



Thank you!
I would also like to have a black one in pm for work.


----------



## ghoztz

Sonmi999 said:


> I brought my NeoNoé in Epi Citron to the office today. It’s her maiden voyage. I’m absolutely in love  all the girls here in the office complimented her!



love the yellow/purple combo!!


----------



## gailgjack

Roxannek said:


> Out with the hubby today with my Tahitienne Neverfull
> View attachment 3958374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Absolutely love this bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Sonmi999 said:


> I brought my NeoNoé in Epi Citron to the office today. It’s her maiden voyage. I’m absolutely in love  all the girls here in the office complimented her!



What a pretty yellow/purple color combo!


----------



## Roxannek

gailgjack said:


> Absolutely love this bag!


Thanks, me too! Especially for Spring and Summer. There are some winter days that need brightening though.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Last Sunday at LV looking at the LVs with my Iéna


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Sonmi999 said:


> I brought my NeoNoé in Epi Citron to the office today. It’s her maiden voyage. I’m absolutely in love  all the girls here in the office complimented her!



What a cheerful little bag!!


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> Last Sunday at LV looking at the LVs with my Iéna
> 
> View attachment 3959653



So beautiful!!!  A DA bag is kinda like a breath of fresh air — so crisp and pure (lol).  And I love your Rosalie (?) with the RB inside as well.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sonmi999 said:


> I brought my NeoNoé in Epi Citron to the office today. It’s her maiden voyage. I’m absolutely in love  all the girls here in the office complimented her!


So gorgeous!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3959060
> 
> LoVe on shoulder
> Love on wrist!!


So chic and beautiful!


----------



## bykaraanne

Sonmi999 said:


> I think the Alma in mono looks sooo classic and chic! ❤️


It does!! It looks gorgeous! And for the price, amazing condition. It looks great sitting there.

Just not so much on me.

I might try it with a Mono canvas strap to see if I like it that way.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful!!!  A DA bag is kinda like a breath of fresh air — so crisp and pure (lol).  And I love your Rosalie (?) with the RB inside as well.



Yes! I love the “crisp and pure” look of the DA  Iéna. I’ve always been drawn to the DA print. It helps brighten up my outfits. The Rosalie is very cute! It has a zippered coin section inside aside de card slots.


----------



## Cocoabean

PrincessAsya said:


> Ha, @Cocoabean!  That’s not the one you got recently or am I wrong?  I am loving this Lumineuse of yours. So stylish, yet laid back. Perfect!



It is! It seems to change color in different lighting. I just love it. Here it is in natural Florida light. Waiting for my sister. I am in the car with her baby granddaughter.


----------



## Yuki85

Went for dinner with my speedy and gingerbread man.


----------



## evesorto

This baby is like a mini suitcase. I have to go to alot of appointments these days  , so it is serving a purpose. It holds all of my paperwork, etc....and it's really cheerful, too!


----------



## sonaturallyme

Finally found a great work bag. It's a large Longchamp Le Pliage. I was tired of carrying a laptop bag and a purse so I found a bag that holds my laptop, notebook, and all my SLGs. I'm headed to physical therapy so I just grabbed my pochette to carry my essentials.


----------



## SDfromND

pearlsnjeans said:


> Last Sunday at LV looking at the LVs with my Iéna
> 
> View attachment 3959653


Is your Iena PM or MM? She is gorgeous and on my wish list


----------



## fyn72

Out with Brittany for a visit to LV


----------



## Sonmi999

ghoztz said:


> love the yellow/purple combo!!





Iamminda said:


> What a pretty yellow/purple color combo!


Thank you so much, dolls! ❤️


----------



## snibor

fyn72 said:


> Out with Brittany for a visit to LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960563



And LV bracelets!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

SDfromND said:


> Is your Iena PM or MM? She is gorgeous and on my wish list



My Iéna is PM size. My height is 154cm and the MM size was too big for me. I can still put many things in the PM and don’t need an organizer for it since it has plenty of ineterior pockets.


----------



## SDfromND

pearlsnjeans said:


> My Iéna is PM size. My height is 154cm and the MM size was too big for me. I can still put many things in the PM and don’t need an organizer for it since it has plenty of ineterior pockets.


Thank you so much! I am thinking PM as well - I don’t live near a store so can’t try them on, I appreciate your feedback


----------



## Pagan

sonaturallyme said:


> Finally found a great work bag. It's a large Longchamp Le Pliage. I was tired of carrying a laptop bag and a purse so I found a bag that holds my laptop, notebook, and all my SLGs. I'm headed to physical therapy so I just grabbed my pochette to carry my essentials.
> 
> View attachment 3960415


I love LP totes; I have a bunch of them. The rolled handles are comfortable on the shoulder and they take very little space to store or travel with. Best of all, they’re inexpensive enough to own in a range of colours. I like the coin purses too; I keep my charging cables in them in my handbags.


----------



## OCMomof3

Cocoabean said:


> View attachment 3960075
> 
> 
> It is! It seems to change color in different lighting. I just love it. Here it is in natural Florida light. Waiting for my sister. I am in the car with her baby granddaughter.


Embossing looks great on your bag! Not too deep, not too shallow.


----------



## OCMomof3

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3959060
> 
> LoVe on shoulder
> Love on wrist!!


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## vinbenphon1

fyn72 said:


> Out with SC bb today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956397


Love this style...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Waiting for onion bhaji ...


----------



## designer1

sonaturallyme said:


> Finally found a great work bag. It's a large Longchamp Le Pliage. I was tired of carrying a laptop bag and a purse so I found a bag that holds my laptop, notebook, and all my SLGs. I'm headed to physical therapy so I just grabbed my pochette to carry my essentials.
> 
> View attachment 3960415


you're interior looks like mine...BMW ?


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Sonmi999 said:


> I brought my NeoNoé in Epi Citron to the office today. It’s her maiden voyage. I’m absolutely in love  all the girls here in the office complimented her!



Really beautiful! [emoji4]


----------



## BagLady14

Thames PM & bloody Mary.


----------



## rosyrose06

fabuleux said:


> Where was this picture taken @rosyrose06 ?



Subic- Ocean Adventure


----------



## rosyrose06

Guys, Do you think I need to cut the first strap? I just feel I look MORE shorter with it [emoji53] 
Need your advice!
Thanks! [emoji6]


----------



## eena1230

rosyrose06 said:


> Subic- Ocean Adventure


It’s in the Philippines? So nice!


----------



## rosyrose06

eena1230 said:


> It’s in the Philippines? So nice!



Yes dear, Philippines! [emoji5]


----------



## rosyrose06

Bags_4_life said:


> Great picture!



Thanks dear [emoji6]


----------



## rosyrose06

Galadriel72 said:


> Driving home from work with South Bank and my little doggy
> 
> View attachment 3946679



Such a cutie!!! [emoji7]


----------



## rosyrose06

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Was this at Ocean Adventure in Subic?



Yes! Exactly! [emoji4] Are you from the Ph?


----------



## eena1230

rosyrose06 said:


> Yes dear, Philippines! [emoji5]


I’m originally from cebu.. Subic is beautiful!


----------



## Poochie231080

At LV with a friend


----------



## fruitybunch

Wait they serve you champagne?


----------



## Poochie231080

dustyfrog said:


> Wait they serve you champagne?



Always  free flow...is this not the norm?

Back in December I got one to bring home.


----------



## fruitybunch

Clearly going to the wrong LV store. Didn't get anything when I bought a new bag


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Stationery vibes with monogram agendas [emoji813]️


----------



## Poochie231080

dustyfrog said:


> Clearly going to the wrong LV store. Didn't get anything when I bought a new bag



Where are you located if I may know?


----------



## Suns123

My Clapton sitting elegantly while I am on the dental chair [emoji28].


----------



## Sonmi999

Zoezampalunga said:


> Really beautiful! [emoji4]


Thank you, doll! I love her!


----------



## Sonmi999

Suns123 said:


> View attachment 3961152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Clapton sitting elegantly while I am on the dental chair [emoji28].


This is one beautiful dental office!
And the Clapton is also gorgeous


----------



## Twingles

BagLady14 said:


> Thames PM & bloody Mary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960981



Gorgeous!  I have the GM. It was one of my very first LV Mono bags....still love her!


----------



## Pinksweater

Sonmi999 said:


> This is one beautiful dental office!
> And the Clapton is also gorgeous


Haha. I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## Galadriel72

rosyrose06 said:


> Such a cutie!!! [emoji7]


Thank you so much! She is very gently and kind to everybody


----------



## sonaturallyme

Pagan said:


> I love LP totes; I have a bunch of them. The rolled handles are comfortable on the shoulder and they take very little space to store or travel with. Best of all, they’re inexpensive enough to own in a range of colours. I like the coin purses too; I keep my charging cables in them in my handbags.


Idk what took me so long to get one! I wish I lived near a store so I could check out all the colors and designs. They really are great totes and so carefree. 



designer1 said:


> you're interior looks like mine...BMW ?


It's a Mercedes-Benz. I love the red interior on a BMW. When I went car shopping my main requirement was red seats!


----------



## Suns123

Sonmi999 said:


> This is one beautiful dental office!
> And the Clapton is also gorgeous



Thank you , yes it is a pretty clinic , beyond that blinds is a manmade lake [emoji7].


----------



## Suns123

Pinksweater said:


> Haha. I was going to say the same thing.



Thanks [emoji7]


----------



## meowlett

Late lunch with my sister.


----------



## fruitybunch

Poochie231080 said:


> Where are you located if I may know?



London so normally go to the Bond Street LV store. Maybe it's because I am a guy ‍♂️


----------



## OCMomof3

Suns123 said:


> View attachment 3961152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Clapton sitting elegantly while I am on the dental chair [emoji28].


I'm trying SO HARD to hold myself back from buying those slides. I love Gucci shoes! Their loafers are my most-worn shoe. I want to be buried in them!


----------



## OCMomof3

BagLady14 said:


> Thames PM & bloody Mary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960981


You simply can't go wrong with a bloody mary and LV!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Travel companions for our early weekend getaway.


----------



## onlyk

Took one of my favorites - Brittany Noir satchel for dinner tonight, she and I really enjoyed the great restaurant, great food and great service, what a satisfying evening!


----------



## Poochie231080

dustyfrog said:


> London so normally go to the Bond Street LV store. Maybe it's because I am a guy ‍♂️



Nah, i think next time they offer you a drink you can ask for “the usual”

I think the staff doesn’t immediately offer champagne as not everyone drinks, especially during working hours.


----------



## AndreaM99

I said many times that I am not a pink person at all. Something went wrong today... and I enjoyed it a lot!


----------



## fyn72

AndreaM99 said:


> I said many times that I am not a pink person at all. Something went wrong today... and I enjoyed it a lot!



I bought the same stole recently too [emoji4] pretty colours [emoji177]not too pink


----------



## fyn72

Brittany [emoji177]


----------



## frivofrugalista

meowlett said:


> View attachment 3961604
> 
> 
> Late lunch with my sister.



Such a beautiful sight[emoji170]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sonmi999 said:


> I brought my NeoNoé in Epi Citron to the office today. It’s her maiden voyage. I’m absolutely in love  all the girls here in the office complimented her!



Love this colour combination you chose! Beautiful bag!


----------



## rosyrose06

eena1230 said:


> I’m originally from cebu.. Subic is beautiful!



Seriously?! Im from Cebu, dear! Born & grew up there! [emoji6]


----------



## Sonmi999

frivofrugalista said:


> Love this colour combination you chose! Beautiful bag!


Thank you, doll!   This combo was one of my favorites in the past, when they still made the epi Noé. I'm so happy they brought it back!


----------



## luvlux64

Getting ready for a weekend snowstorm  with my LV wet boots  . Thanks & Happy Friday


----------



## eena1230

rosyrose06 said:


> Seriously?! Im from Cebu, dear! Born & grew up there! [emoji6]


Oh my! Yes We use to live in San Lorenzo village.. I’m in the US now but I miss Cebu..


----------



## Fierymo

Got a bit fed-up of the thick Suhali Le Confident leather strap sliding off my shoulder.


----------



## evesorto

Just had cataract surgery yesterday. They gave me large dark glasses to wear. I switched them out for something cuter...


----------



## MarLoLV

At the hairdresser, with my Eva and new Valentino ankle boots ( no more " life on high heels" for me).


----------



## Prada Prince

Yesterday’s Casual Friday look at the office with my Monogram Sac Beaubourg...


----------



## Poochie231080

Pop of color for this weekend with Felicie Jungle Dots and split bracelet


----------



## rosyrose06

eena1230 said:


> Oh my! Yes We use to live in San Lorenzo village.. I’m in the US now but I miss Cebu..



Wow! What a small world. We live in San Lorenzo Village now, too... do you know Sibug Family?  [emoji6]


----------



## rosyrose06

fyn72 said:


> I bought the same stole recently too [emoji4] pretty colours [emoji177]not too pink



[emoji6] pink is cutie!


----------



## blushes_pink

After 3 weeks of waiting, finally got my hands on it. My new in, monogram zippy coin purse. For my lazy days that i dont want to carry separate card holders and coin purse.


----------



## rosyrose06

I was torn between these two. [emoji848]
Victorine or Arriane...
Guess which one I took home with me?


----------



## staceyjan

rosyrose06 said:


> View attachment 3963212
> 
> I was torn between these two. [emoji848]
> Victorine or Arriane...
> Guess which one I took home with me?


Victorine?


----------



## shayna07

Me and my speedy b 25


----------



## eena1230

rosyrose06 said:


> Wow! What a small world. We live in San Lorenzo Village now, too... do you know Sibug Family?  [emoji6]


Haha yup what a small world! It has been a long time since I went back home, 30+ years! Hopefully I can visit next year, especially to Cebu... such a gorgeous place.  
Btw, I don’t know Sibug family..


----------



## LadyBond

Poochie231080 said:


> Always  free flow...is this not the norm?
> 
> Back in December I got one to bring home.



We were offered champagne as well when I went to buy my epi neonoe.


----------



## fabuleux

shayna07 said:


> View attachment 3963294
> 
> 
> Me and my speedy b 25


Ah... a glamorous toilet selfie.


----------



## Sparklett22

fabuleux said:


> Ah... a glamorous toilet selfie.


Haha!


----------



## Samatti

blushes_pink said:


> After 3 weeks of waiting, finally got my hands on it. My new in, monogram zippy coin purse. For my lazy days that i dont want to carry separate card holders and coin purse.


I have the same, its practical


----------



## fruitybunch

Next time I will ask for bubbles. Last time, I had to wait like 30-40mins for them to find a free SA and dig up the item.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Spilling out my goods from a successful shopping day


----------



## Rani

View attachment 3963933

It was raining today in London so used my de pochette.


----------



## Cocoabean

Rani said:


> View attachment 3963933
> 
> It was raining today in London so used my de pochette.



I used mine today, too. Didn't get a pic, though.


----------



## fruitybunch

What do you think of Novikov? I had the worst food today at Buddha Bar, never coming back there. Even yo! sushi is better


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Took my Iéna out to my favorite Japanese restaurant. Here waiting for my sushi:




My sushi plate:



No Iénas were harmed during the eating of this sushi and miso soup.


----------



## BrightStar57

With my lovely vernis alma BB in amarante


----------



## Rani

dustyfrog said:


> What do you think of Novikov? I had the worst food today at Buddha Bar, never coming back there. Even yo! sushi is better


The service was great, food was very tasty but very pricey.  I went there for a friend’s birthday celebration and we ate in the Asian side.


----------



## blushes_pink

My new in zippy coin joining the compact squad. Im a monogram girl now. At first i like the ebene print more, but years past, im loving monograms now.


----------



## fruitybunch

Nice collection


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Feeding my Monogram addiction


----------



## rosyrose06

staceyjan said:


> Victorine?



Absolutely! Got tha Victorine!


----------



## Zafirosan

rosyrose06 said:


> Absolutely! Got tha Victorine!


Why did you decide on the Victorine over the other?


----------



## forever.elise

Celebrating Valentine's Day a little early! Had desert at Cocola, and took many treats home. Love using my new Neverfull...obsessed!












What girl doesn't love hearts and Tiffany's for Valentine's Day?! DH got me the big one today, and the double
mini tag is from a few V-Days ago[emoji56]


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> Celebrating Valentine's Day a little early! Had desert at Cocola, and took many treats home. Love using my new Neverfull...obsessed!
> 
> View attachment 3964504
> View attachment 3964505
> 
> View attachment 3964506
> 
> View attachment 3964507
> 
> View attachment 3964508
> 
> View attachment 3964509
> 
> What girl doesn't love hearts and Tiffany's for Valentine's Day?! DH got me the big one today, and the double
> mini tag is from a few V-Days ago[emoji56]



What a wonderful Valentine’s Day weekend you are having!   How sweet of your DH to gift you with those pretty necklaces.  I love what you are wearing in the picture — beautiful colors.  And I love Sprinkles Cupcakes (my favorites are S’more and Lemon Meringue).  And finally, a quick hello to cutie Lulu.  Enjoy your special weekend celebration Elise


----------



## mcmrks

not really in action, but on the way ...


----------



## BagLady14

Pallas bb


----------



## bykaraanne

blushes_pink said:


> My new in zippy coin joining the compact squad. Im a monogram girl now. At first i like the ebene print more, but years past, im loving monograms now.



Monograms definitely grow on you! I’m the same!


----------



## Luxlynx

It is a dirty job, but someone got to do it.  Poor speedy 30.


----------



## sonaturallyme

This is my first time wearing ripped jeans. I really feel like I'm too old for them (35) but I let my daughters talk me into it. I feel silly lol. Carrying my infrarouge pochette metis out to brunch with DH. She has a tiny bit of glazing damage but I love her too much to send her for repairs. I'll wait until it gets too bad to deal with


----------



## sonaturallyme

mcmrks said:


> not really in action, but on the way ...



What bag is this? I have the Mick PM in DG but I've fallen out of love with it. I'm thinking about selling it but I can't stomach the loss I'll take


----------



## julesbrown919

Delightfull mm and pm agenda as wallet


----------



## mcmrks

sonaturallyme said:


> What bag is this?


it‘s the district mm.
some days earlier my son get a district mm in monogram eclipse which is a little bit different in style ... and curiously a little bit smaller than mine.


----------



## Nat_CAN

Morning Hockey practice


----------



## Nat_CAN

Oops forgot the picture.


----------



## fruitybunch

Wallet in action (removed my cards). A nice pocket organiser (monogram canvas) with this year's hot stamp!


----------



## allie920

sonaturallyme said:


> This is my first time wearing ripped jeans. I really feel like I'm too old for them (35) but I let my daughters talk me into it. I feel silly lol. Carrying my infrarouge pochette metis out to brunch with DH. She has a tiny bit of glazing damage but I love her too much to send her for repairs. I'll wait until it gets too bad to deal with
> View attachment 3964764


The ripped jeans look cute! Don't feel silly.


----------



## luvlux64

Going out with my LV wet boots & Logomania scarf  . Happy Sunday LVoers


----------



## musiclover

forever.elise said:


> Celebrating Valentine's Day a little early! Had desert at Cocola, and took many treats home. Love using my new Neverfull...obsessed!
> 
> View attachment 3964504
> View attachment 3964505
> 
> View attachment 3964506
> 
> View attachment 3964507
> 
> View attachment 3964508
> 
> View attachment 3964509
> 
> What girl doesn't love hearts and Tiffany's for Valentine's Day?! DH got me the big one today, and the double
> mini tag is from a few V-Days ago[emoji56]


Elise, I am loving your dress and jewels!  You look gorgeous!  And I love the sweet picture of hubby and puppy!


----------



## musiclover

Nat_CAN said:


> Oops forgot the picture.


I love your Canada mittens, too!


----------



## LV.NYC

My pochette metis in empreinte cerise


----------



## myluvofbags

LV.NYC said:


> View attachment 3965613
> 
> My pochette metis in empreinte cerise


Beautiful picture. Your PM looks like a beautiful true red. For some reason every time I see it in store it feels like it has orange undertones, that's one reason I keep holding off, yours looks amazing in this pic.


----------



## Pretty Bags

Alma BB first day out... love it... Fits a lot and light weight. Looks really good in all ways of carrying it..  so classy...


----------



## yuuyuut

I took a walk around the neighborhood.
The cherry blossoms are blooming here


----------



## mcmrks

> […] my son g*o*t a […]


uuh ... my english is as bad as my ipad pics ...


----------



## Poochie231080

yuuyuut said:


> I took a walk around the neighborhood.
> The cherry blossoms are blooming here
> 
> View attachment 3965667
> 
> View attachment 3965668



 so pretty! Where’s this?


----------



## fyn72

Pop up store at Pacific Fair for the men’s, was a cute combi van!


----------



## EveyB

yuuyuut said:


> I took a walk around the neighborhood.
> The cherry blossoms are blooming here
> 
> View attachment 3965667
> 
> View attachment 3965668


That is such a beautiful wallet! How do you like it so far? I‘m thinking about getting that too. 
Beautiful picture!


----------



## Lv_957

fyn72 said:


> Pop up store at Pacific Fair for the men’s, was a cute combi van!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965777


You look great and I LOVE your croisette!  Perfect bag


----------



## yuuyuut

Poochie231080 said:


> so pretty! Where’s this?



Thank you I leave in Japan.


----------



## NWGal

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful picture. Your PM looks like a beautiful true red. For some reason every time I see it in store it feels like it has orange undertones, that's one reason I keep holding off, yours looks amazing in this pic.



I feel the same way, I'm wondering if it's the lighting inside the stores that gives it that orange undertone.  I have the cles and it's much more red in normal lighting than it was in the store but even so, I still haven't pulled the trigger on something larger (wallet, bag, etc.)


----------



## Poochie231080

Using this beauty on a freezing yet sunny day.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Poochie231080 said:


> Using this beauty on a freezing yet sunny day.



Such a gorgeous picture!


----------



## Pinkie*

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 3963879
> 
> Spilling out my goods from a successful shopping day


Beautiful


----------



## LuckyBitch

Prada Prince said:


> Yesterday’s Casual Friday look at the office with my Monogram Sac Beaubourg...
> 
> View attachment 3963175


Absolutely love the Beaubourg. It suits you perfectly.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Out with my vintage petit Noé


----------



## myluvofbags

NWGal said:


> I feel the same way, I'm wondering if it's the lighting inside the stores that gives it that orange undertone.  I have the cles and it's much more red in normal lighting than it was in the store but even so, I still haven't pulled the trigger on something larger (wallet, bag, etc.)


Good idea, perhaps I should get something small and see how I feel. I can't get this beautiful pm out of my mind. Here I am trying it some time ago.


----------



## Dtrivi89

myluvofbags said:


> Good idea, perhaps I should get something small and see how I feel. I can't get this beautiful pm out of my mind. Here I am trying it some time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966343



Everytime I see the PM I have ridiculous regrets not buying it. And I’m on a strict bag per year (if that at all) allowance. It looks so perfect on you!! May I ask how tall you are? It looks so much larger than I thought when I see mod shots!


----------



## Missydora

Not Louis in action photo.  But I was flicking through pics of our hols in Singapore and took pictures of LV store in Marina Bay Sands.  The shop display was so cute in the spirit of Chinese New Year,  Year of the Dog in few days time.


----------



## myluvofbags

Dtrivi89 said:


> Everytime I see the PM I have ridiculous regrets not buying it. And I’m on a strict bag per year (if that at all) allowance. It looks so perfect on you!! May I ask how tall you are? It looks so much larger than I thought when I see mod shots!


Thank you, I worry that when I  finally decide to pull the trigger, it'll be gone. [emoji23] But I'm trying to make thought out purchases that I love not like. I'm 5'5 btw.


----------



## SarkyCat

My mon mono Speedy B40 seeing some car action...


----------



## SarkyCat

SarkyCat said:


> My mon mono Speedy B40 seeing some car action...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966663
> View attachment 3966664


I meant to write CAT action.....


----------



## unhly_msqurade

SarkyCat said:


> My mon mono Speedy B40 seeing some car action...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966663
> View attachment 3966664


These pictures are the greatest!!!


----------



## EveyB

My cat just got jealous


----------



## Nat_CAN

Alma BB (with adjustable and wider LV strap) to work.  This strap is more comfortable than the strap that comes with the bag.


----------



## Zucnarf

Capu bb


----------



## jovaine00

Bringing my Black beauty for a little TLC from my SA


----------



## eyes0nme19




----------



## Poochie231080

I forgot how spacious this is


----------



## Poochie231080

I almost forgot how spacious this bag is


----------



## musiclover

Poochie231080 said:


> I almost forgot how spacious this bag is


This is such a beautiful bag!  I love the composition of your stickers.  There's something very classic about the red interior with black leather trim and the monogram.  I really like it!


----------



## Poochie231080

musiclover said:


> This is such a beautiful bag!  I love the composition of your stickers.  There's something very classic about the red interior with black leather trim and the monogram.  I really like it!



Thanks honey! I wasn’t a fan of monogram until last year but there’s something about black and mono that I like so much


----------



## musiclover

Poochie231080 said:


> Thanks honey! I wasn’t a fan of monogram until last year but there’s something about black and mono that I like so much


I've liked the monogram with vachetta mostly but now that I see your bag, I may have found a new favourite!  I think it's the whole combination.  The black and red really highlight the beauty of the monogram.  I'm very much in admiration of this lovely tote!


----------



## That70sgirl

deb68nc said:


> Waiting for breakfast in downtown Asheville NC ...


OMG; I'm sorry to be so uneducated re; all the LV styles, but what is the name of your gorgeous bag?  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!


----------



## That70sgirl

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3955971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking my new NF on her maiden voyage today.


Oooh, gorgeous, and love the Laduree macaron purse charm.  I've been eyeing that for ages; will be in Paris next month and might have to get one.  It looks fantastic on your LV!


----------



## Pagan

That70sgirl said:


> Oooh, gorgeous, and love the Laduree macaron purse charm.  I've been eyeing that for ages; will be in Paris next month and might have to get one.  It looks fantastic on your LV!


Thank you! I bought two while we were there; this one and the larger size with a grey ribbon and pink macaron. I have that ine on my DA NF. There are quite a few colours; I showed restraint and only bought two. Have a great time in Paris!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Taken this beauty out for a spin. Have thought about selling it but it’s my own Azur piece so decided I will use and enjoy it


----------



## Aliluvlv

SarkyCat said:


> My mon mono Speedy B40 seeing some car action...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966663
> View attachment 3966664


[emoji23] I love it!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

This beauty is perfect for Valentine's Day


----------



## Dtrivi89

Happy Valentine’s Day everyone! We are off to take our little guy to build a bear for a surprise and this is my first time using my Melie!


----------



## Poochie231080

Happy Valentine’s day to you all


----------



## Bags_4_life

Missydora said:


> Not Louis in action photo.  But I was flicking through pics of our hols in Singapore and took pictures of LV store in Marina Bay Sands.  The shop display was so cute in the spirit of Chinese New Year,  Year of the Dog in few days time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966482
> View attachment 3966483



Great pictures, some of the windows are so fun! Hope you had a great time, Singapore is one of my dream destinations and swimming at Marina Bay Sands is on my bucket list!


----------



## mcmrks

Firstchanellv28 said:


> This beauty is perfect for Valentine's Day



which beauty do you mean?


----------



## LV_4ever

Firstchanellv28 said:


> This beauty is perfect for Valentine's Day



Gorgeous photo!


----------



## Missydora

Bags_4_life said:


> Great pictures, some of the windows are so fun! Hope you had a great time, Singapore is one of my dream destinations and swimming at Marina Bay Sands is on my bucket list!


Honest to god Singapore is fantastic!! You have to visit one day. It it now one of my favourite places to go. Gardens in the bay and the cloud forest dome is a must see. Food is yummy.  Heck even the airport is tourist attraction in itself.


----------



## M5_Traveler

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY TO YOU ALL


----------



## AndreaM99

Happy Valentine's Day!  I hope you have a good one!


----------



## lvt

PuccaNGaru said:


> View attachment 3961623
> 
> Travel companions for our early weekend getaway.


Hey, I want to ask you where and when did you find these shoes because I have never seen the front row sneakers in Damier graphite with white soles. Thank you


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Valentines everyone!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Poochie231080 said:


> Happy Valentine’s day to you all


Happy V Day, P This pic is so cute!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Little Longchamp gift for Valentine's day to myself. Happy Valentines day everyone! [emoji171]


----------



## PuccaNGaru

lvt said:


> Hey, I want to ask you where and when did you find these shoes because I have never seen the front row sneakers in Damier graphite with white soles. Thank you


The shoes belong to my husband and we got them in Rome when we were on vacation mid January. I'm pretty sure he's seen them here, in the U.S, but they were always sold out.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> Little Longchamp gift for Valentine's day to myself. Happy Valentines day everyone! [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968511


Happy V Day, A! Your Eiffel tower scarf is so sweet in its pastel colouring


----------



## paula3boys

yuuyuut said:


> Thank you I leave in Japan.



You’re so lucky! I heard the cherry blossom stamp comes back out when they’re in bloom! I’ve been struggling for two years to get that stamp [emoji22]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Little Longchamp gift for Valentine's day to myself. Happy Valentines day everyone! [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968511



What a beautiful scarf A.  Happy Valentine’s Day to you.


----------



## LV.NYC

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful picture. Your PM looks like a beautiful true red. For some reason every time I see it in store it feels like it has orange undertones, that's one reason I keep holding off, yours looks amazing in this pic.



It’s not a true red, but the Boston terrier charm brings out the red contrast a little more. I love the combo and I love the PM.

Here are some other pictures in different lighting. Notice the red pm next to LV red envelopes.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3968856
View attachment 3968858


----------



## Poochie231080

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy V Day, P This pic is so cute!



Thank you sweetie! We don’t celebrate it here...my hubby thinks it’s completely ploy that get people to spend  totally unnecessary and as such no roses or presents for me in 11 years we are together (well, a few times on my birthday


----------



## hklubs

Nat_CAN said:


> Alma BB (with adjustable and wider LV strap) to work.  This strap is more comfortable than the strap that comes with the bag.



What strap is this?


----------



## myluvofbags

LV.NYC said:


> It’s not a true red, but the Boston terrier charm brings out the red contrast a little more. I love the combo and I love the PM.
> 
> Here are some other pictures in different lighting. Notice the red pm next to LV red envelopes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968856
> View attachment 3968858


Thanks, everything looks amazing! Next to the envelopes your pm looks like a great red shade. I love the pm too...I also have two.


----------



## fyn72

Poochie231080 said:


> Thank you sweetie! We don’t celebrate it here...my hubby thinks it’s completely ploy that get people to spend  totally unnecessary and as such no roses or presents for me in 11 years we are together (well, a few times on my birthday


It's the same with my man too, after 13 years..


----------



## Jordyaddict

Using my neverfull mm today to carry my Speedy b 25, favourite mm and sunglasses case into LV to all hopefully get repaired


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy V Day, A! Your Eiffel tower scarf is so sweet in its pastel colouring[emoji813]


Thank you! I thought the colors would be perfect for spring. [emoji4] 





Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful scarf A.  Happy Valentine’s Day to you.


Thank you L! I've been wanting one of these scarves for awhile now and this seemed like a good pick me up since it's still very wintery here. Hope you had a nice Valentine's day! [emoji5]


----------



## hers4eva

I am a Shih Tzu Boy and I  my glittery Louis Vuitton Bow


----------



## viewwing

Bags_4_life said:


> Great pictures, some of the windows are so fun! Hope you had a great time, Singapore is one of my dream destinations and swimming at Marina Bay Sands is on my bucket list!


Why Singapore as a dream destination? It is very small (45min drive one end to the other) and nothing much to do/see.


----------



## Venessa84

Haven’t used my LVs in a while and had to pull out this oldie out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

myluvofbags said:


> Good idea, perhaps I should get something small and see how I feel. I can't get this beautiful pm out of my mind. Here I am trying it some time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966343


Nice! What color  is the pink one called?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Zucnarf said:


> Capu bb
> View attachment 3967021


Totally stunning! The bag looks good too.


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice! What color  is the pink one called?


Thanks, it's the Rose Bruyre, hope I spelled it right.


----------



## BoomBoom

In LA visiting my daughter. Had to stop on Rodeo Drive for a quick purchase. Got my DE Clemence Wallet. Carrying my Neverfull Pouchette and Leo.


----------



## Suns123

at my son’s swim club with pmetis [emoji254], that is my son doing backstroke [emoji7].


----------



## Kapusiini

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> My croisette. I can't get enough of this little bag!


Oh my! I was never huge fan of croisette but after this picture I have to consider it... :O What a cutie!!


----------



## yvimaus

At work with my Neverfull MM


----------



## Bags_4_life

viewwing said:


> Why Singapore as a dream destination? It is very small (45min drive one end to the other) and nothing much to do/see.


Perhaps ‘dream’ wasn’t the right word, but I saw a travel show featuring Singapore last year and all of the family were in agreement that we’d like to go. Probably won’t make it as there are so many other places higher on the list, but it looked fantastic and it’s rare for my children to agree with me on anything, lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

It's  a Clapton day....again.


----------



## trinabelly

Happy Chinese New Year! Out and about with my Turenne MM


----------



## Fierymo

It's Friday yay! [emoji1]


----------



## viewwing

Bags_4_life said:


> Perhaps ‘dream’ wasn’t the right word, but I saw a travel show featuring Singapore last year and all of the family were in agreement that we’d like to go. Probably won’t make it as there are so many other places higher on the list, but it looked fantastic and it’s rare for my children to agree with me on anything, lol


Haha! Gotcha! Where are u from? And I agree there are other places higher on the list!


----------



## Bags_4_life

viewwing said:


> Haha! Gotcha! Where are u from? And I agree there are other places higher on the list!


London. I feel quite fortunate that here in Europe, you can get to many other countries relatively cheaply and have visited quite a few places all over the world (and my family are from the Caribbean - hello free accommodation! Lol). I’m greedy when it comes to travel, there are so many places I still want to see, but with a young family my priorities are different now.


----------



## Galadriel72

hers4eva said:


> I am a Shih Tzu Boy and I  my glittery Louis Vuitton Bow


What a pretty cutie


----------



## hers4eva

Galadriel72 said:


> What a pretty cutie




You made my little treasured gem so happy 

We thank you for your thoughtful  reply ....


----------



## Poochie231080

Quick visit and was the last customer at the shop and the mall. It took a while snd security had to tell us to hurry as it was 20 minutes past the closing time.


----------



## sparrows1

Waiting for my to-go order with my new to me Galliera! 

The patina’s not really that light, I’m just near a window


----------



## fabuleux

Poochie231080 said:


> Quick visit and was the last customer at the shop and the mall. It took a while snd security had to tell us to hurry as it was 20 minutes past the closing time.


Haha I would have been so mad as an employee! Get out of my store!! We’re closed and I want to go home!


----------



## Micheme

Out watching a movie with my Turenne.  She likes her Maltesers


----------



## Dtrivi89

fabuleux said:


> Haha I would have been so mad as an employee! Get out of my store!! We’re closed and I want to go home!


Hahaha right?? I worked at Ulta as a teen and had the BEST manager. He was such a diva he would get on the loudspeaker and in the nicest (and sassiest) way he would ask all the customers to hurry the heck up and GTFO....LOL I still remember him to this day!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

With my Iena again. Happy Chinese New Year


----------



## fabuleux

Newport Tote in Damier Cobalt on the way to the gym.


----------



## Pagan

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3970820
> 
> Newport Tote in Damier Cobalt on the way to the gym.


I’ve never seen this print before, but I’m new to LV. It’s lovely!


----------



## fabuleux

Pagan said:


> I’ve never seen this print before, but I’m new to LV. It’s lovely!


They only make it for the men’s collection.


----------



## Mayaaziz

Kickchic said:


> All my "in action" pics are at work. I guess I have to keep working to feed my LV addiction. DG Agenda at work...
> View attachment 3384742



What is the inside of the agenda like, I didn’t know LV sold agendas? It looks beautiful


----------



## Iamminda

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3970820
> 
> Newport Tote in Damier Cobalt on the way to the gym.



Gorgeous tote — and if you don’t mind my saying, gorgeous legs


----------



## fabuleux

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous tote — and if you don’t mind my saying, gorgeous legs


Hehe - thank you @Iamminda !


----------



## poonski

With my new iena mm ❤️


----------



## trinabelly

poonski said:


> With my new iena mm ❤️


Yay more lovely Ienas!


----------



## Tygrrlilley

Mayaaziz said:


> What is the inside of the agenda like, I didn’t know LV sold agendas? It looks beautiful



Take a look at the Agenda clubhouse. There are lots of photos there

The Agenda Club
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/The-Agenda-Club.43043/


----------



## Poochie231080

fabuleux said:


> Haha I would have been so mad as an employee! Get out of my store!! We’re closed and I want to go home!



Lol, i was there 75 minutes before they close, and the plan was to do it quickly as it was a pickup but he was so busy with other clients  and was only available like 20 mins before the shop was closed. And when it was my turn, he went around talking about my order and the new things, dog stamps etc and i couldn’t tell him to stop. So after the last cliene left due to mall closing, he only started working on the stamp and wrapping the stuffs 

The security wasn’t pleased as every other shop there closed ages ago and we went 20 minutes over. I got to see them taking down bags from shelves, counting the money etc


----------



## haruki2008

Outing with my Murakami CB pochette for Chinese New Year. Have a great year ahead everyone.


----------



## fyn72

Out shopping to escape the summer heat for a while


----------



## jcnc

hers4eva said:


> I am a Shih Tzu Boy and I  my glittery Louis Vuitton Bow


Awww! Soo cute


----------



## Firstchanellv28

mcmrks said:


> which beauty do you mean?


Haha good one! The alma bb with hot pink piping  happy lunar new year!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

LV_4ever said:


> Gorgeous photo!


Aww thank you! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## awayfromblue

Wearing my Louis Vuitton damier ebene speedy 30 into the office - great bag for that, and a stormy summer heatwave!


----------



## Highestcloud

haruki2008 said:


> Outing with my Murakami CB pochette for Chinese New Year. Have a great year ahead everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971200


Happy Lunar New Year! Your bag looks super cute!


----------



## haruki2008

Highestcloud said:


> Happy Lunar New Year! Your bag looks super cute!


Thank you! I've been waiting quite a while to use it for the season.


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3970820
> 
> Newport Tote in Damier Cobalt on the way to the gym.


Great shot! Beautiful! And I agree with L, awesome legs! [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

At the salon. Happy Saturday! [emoji4]


----------



## jcnc

qwerty234 said:


> Wearing my Louis Vuitton damier ebene speedy 30 into the office - great bag for that, and a stormy summer heatwave!
> 
> View attachment 3971292


My fav print in speedy. And ur skirt is soo fun


----------



## Highestcloud

In the bus with my Speedy


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Twilight walk in London today with my PA (and Mr Dawn)


----------



## Aliluvlv

Miss_Dawn said:


> Twilight walk in London today with my PA (and Mr Dawn) [emoji2]


Gorgeous! [emoji7] I really need to get back to London soon.


----------



## LadyBond

Its been awhile since I last used my Neverfull. - so I took it out with me today to run some errands and check out new books


----------



## hers4eva

I wanted to thank you all  for liking my pretty Louis Vuitton Bow






Here is a new photo of me blushing  saying Thank you very much!




Have a wonderful day


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> Out shopping to escape the summer heat for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971218


Love this perfect twilly on this gorgeous bag!!!   I am a huge fan of your pink bags.


----------



## fyn72

Out with PM [emoji177]


----------



## Bags_4_life

Miss_Dawn said:


> Twilight walk in London today with my PA (and Mr Dawn)


  I live near here, it’s nice to see these pics!


----------



## LV_4ever

In the airport yesterday, heading to a weekend of WDW/Universal. And warmer weather!! My bosphore messenger perfect for the parks.


----------



## Bags_4_life

LV_4ever said:


> In the airport yesterday, heading to a weekend of WDW/Universal. And warmer weather!! My bosphore messenger perfect for the parks.
> View attachment 3972496


Have fun, your keepall is stunning! The Epi looks shiny and in such good condition


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you!



Aliluvlv said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji7] I really need to get back to London soon.





Bags_4_life said:


> I live near here, it’s nice to see these pics!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## Jodiehc90

Spent the weekend in Knightsbridge thanks to my OH. 
Went to pick up my luggage tag beforehand. 

Was happy to see warm sunshine in London this weekend!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Miss_Dawn said:


> Twilight walk in London today with my PA (and Mr Dawn)





Bags_4_life said:


> I live near here, it’s nice to see these pics!



Such a lovely photo. I live very close to this too and was surprised to see such a local place pictured! Hope you enjoyed your walk


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Petite Noe OTW to brunch earlier today


----------



## Dtrivi89

LV_4ever said:


> In the airport yesterday, heading to a weekend of WDW/Universal. And warmer weather!! My bosphore messenger perfect for the parks.
> View attachment 3972496


Ohhh you’ll be in my neck of the woods!! My mom works for universal! It’s so fun


----------



## CodyJoCO

My first LV bag ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Chapiz71

deb68nc said:


> Waiting for breakfast in downtown Asheville NC ...


I love this bag on you! Do you mind sharing the name?


----------



## CodyJoCO

Mine is the Antheia, from 2010. It is lambskin and soooo beautiful!


----------



## deb68nc

Chapiz71 said:


> I love this bag on you! Do you mind sharing the name?


It’s called Pallas bb


----------



## Allshinythings

On the way with my new Felicia from attending an event to celebrate Chinese New Year.


----------



## SCL2016

Sitting pretty at work today; 2 years old and still looking flawless


----------



## Chapiz71

deb68nc said:


> It’s called Pallas bb


Thank you! They only have it in Cherry on the LV website but it looks great on you!!


----------



## Yuki85

My neonoe is with me at work


----------



## MMcQueen

Decided the epi leather is more work suitable, since it's not obviously monogramed all over. But that doesn't mean I can't enjoy a pop of colour!


----------



## MMcQueen

Yuki85 said:


> My neonoe is with me at work
> 
> View attachment 3973368


I love the epi leather in black for work! so elegant


----------



## Yuki85

MMcQueen said:


> I love the epi leather in black for work! so elegant


Me too!!! It is understated as nobody recognizes it!!


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Monogram Monday LVoers


----------



## Poochie231080

At the Dutch course


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## LuckyBitch

CodyJoCO said:


> My first LV bag ❤️❤️❤️


Beautiful bag, great colour. It suits you well.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Away on vacation and found some Thai tea


----------



## Sparklett22

Shopping with the little one and Neverfull GM.


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Away on vacation and found some Thai tea
> View attachment 3973771


Oh, I love this MP and boba Thai tea (yum!).


----------



## AmorCat

Was getting ready for Chinese New Year


----------



## 19flowers

.


----------



## Harryharmonica

I'm new to the LV world and this is my 1st bag. I just got this bag at an LV store in LA last week! It's the Anton Tote bag! Our college dorm is a mess ahaha.


----------



## Highestcloud

Going for an errand with my beloved mp


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My matching baby together with my precious alma bb! ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Hotsauna

BaBy Noe and us on our way to town. ☺


----------



## bellarusa

At work with me today the Speedy B 25.  So tiny that my water bottle is towering it.


----------



## BoomBoom

sparrows1 said:


> View attachment 3970655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my to-go order with my new to me Galliera!
> 
> The patina’s not really that light, I’m just near a window



Looks brand new!!


----------



## Jordyaddict

My mum looking after my speedy b25 and her speed 25.


----------



## fabuleux

Harryharmonica said:


> I'm new to the LV world and this is my 1st bag. I just got this bag at an LV store in LA last week! It's the Anton Tote bag! Our college dorm is a mess ahaha.
> View attachment 3974282


You should post detailed pics of this bag on the men’s forum. I don’t think anyone has written a review about it yet. I am definitely a tote lover, but I wish it came in something else than DG.


----------



## Harryharmonica

fabuleux said:


> You should post detailed pics of this bag on the men’s forum. I don’t think anyone has written a review about it yet. I am definitely a tote lover, but I wish it came in something else than DG.


I’ll definitely put detailed pics of my bag in the men’s forum! I am also in love with LV men tote bags! ☺️


----------



## Redenkeew

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3970820
> 
> Newport Tote in Damier Cobalt on the way to the gym.



Where is @BULL ? I want to see his reaction to this pic!


----------



## PrincessAsya

Not very popular on the forum, yet my favorite -  Tournelle PM Cerise.


----------



## jcnc

PrincessAsya said:


> View attachment 3975484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not very popular on the forum, yet my favorite -  Tournelle PM Cerise.


Soooooooooooooo pretty!


----------



## awayfromblue

With my LV damier azur MM neverfull


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Redenkeew said:


> Where is @BULL ? I want to see his reaction to this pic!


Lol, sometimes I don't know if I read TPF for the bags or the ongoing blush inducing chat between @BULL and @fabuleux! Either way I thank you for the amusement!


----------



## BULL

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3970820
> 
> Newport Tote in Damier Cobalt on the way to the gym.


A delicate piece. Should be stuffed properly, otherwise can lose the gorgeous shape. Let me try someday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clapton with a short strap.


----------



## Sparklett22

PrincessAsya said:


> View attachment 3975484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not very popular on the forum, yet my favorite -  Tournelle PM Cerise.


I love this! It made me go stalk the club house on this purse. Definitely on my radar now as my next purchase!


----------



## fabuleux

bellarusa said:


> At work with me today the Speedy B 25.  So tiny that my water bottle is towering it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974495


The diagonal Épi makes it look so fresh! I love looking at this bag.


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

Shopping with me today, Alma bb and faux fur coat


----------



## Butterflyweed

Finally got my unicorn bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Butterflyweed said:


> Finally got my unicorn bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3975803


This is so unique! I didn't even know this bag existed! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## daisychainz

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton with a short strap.


Hi there. How did you get a short strap attached?


----------



## Sunshine mama

daisychainz said:


> Hi there. How did you get a short strap attached?


The strap already came with a swiveling hook which btw was a little too short, so then I just extended it with opening/closing "o" rings on both sides. If you look at the picture carefully, the strap is attached to the sides, not on the top. I hope this helps.


----------



## Pagan

Butterflyweed said:


> Finally got my unicorn bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3975803


This and the Watercolour are the only versions of Mono that I like. Congrats!


----------



## thewave1969

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton with a short strap.


I love this strap!


----------



## Sunshine mama

thewave1969 said:


> I love this strap!


Thank you.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

On my way to work with my Epi Vaneau. The sun peeked out from behind the snow clouds on this freezing day.


----------



## CClovesbags

Speedy B25 first day out at work [emoji4]


----------



## bellarusa

fabuleux said:


> The diagonal Épi makes it look so fresh! I love looking at this bag.


You know - I'm so glad that you said that, because I KNOW that I disliked Epi years ago and didn't want to go near it.  But when I saw this one I thought "oh I don't know why I hated it so much - epi is perfectly cute!"

Now that explains it - the change from horizontal to diagonal was a great move by the company!


----------



## mnl

Working with my Pochette Metis and GM NF


----------



## Yuki85

My love to this beauty and workhorse has not changed and will not change [emoji6]


----------



## fyn72

With my new Croisette, great for hands free shopping [emoji12]


----------



## Sandra.AT

montaigne mm mono is my favourite bag at the moment


----------



## Sunshine mama

With my new Croisette, great for hands free shopping [emoji12]
View attachment 3976648

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
You look great! And i LOVE the background as well.  It's my favorite part of any store. The handbag department. Haha.


----------



## Sandra.AT

fyn72 said:


> With my new Croisette, great for hands free shopping [emoji12]
> View attachment 3976648


this bag looks so great on you  makes me wanna have it also


----------



## BoomBoom

Sandra.AT said:


> this bag looks so great on you  makes me wanna have it also



I 2nd that!


----------



## Sandra.AT

watching germanys next top model with montaigne mm and eating cheetos cheese and casali aschanti  haha [emoji23] I love these snacks


----------



## BoomBoom

At the car dealership tweaking my new car.


----------



## vinbenphon1

fyn72 said:


> With my new Croisette, great for hands free shopping [emoji12]
> View attachment 3976648


Love those shorts fyn.


----------



## vinbenphon1

At lunch...


----------



## Suns123

Relaxing up on a skyride ,I am actually scared so I just distracted myself by looking at these beauties [emoji28].


----------



## PrincessAsya

My golden oldie.


----------



## PrincessAsya

vinbenphon1 said:


> At lunch...
> 
> View attachment 3977378



Would you mind sharing what you can fit inside, please?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## LynhVy

Going out with my ❤️ PM.


----------



## missmandymarie

Oldie but a goody! Cabby GM


----------



## 1just23

My first lv purchase! A mini pouchette in classic mono [emoji7]


----------



## chinchin_lim

Duffle in mono with steamer pochette’s chain and archlight.


----------



## shalomjude

chinchin_lim said:


> Duffle in mono with steamer pochette’s chain and archlight.


wow..amazing


----------



## vinbenphon1

PrincessAsya said:


> Would you mind sharing what you can fit inside, please?  Thank you in advance.


During the day I carry reading glasses, sunglasses both in a soft bag, my iphone and lipstick. It has card slots and a zip pocket. At night I take reading glasses, makeup, phone and keys.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Firstchanellv28 said:


> My matching baby together with my precious alma bb! ❤️❤️❤️❤️


Sooooo cute together! Two babies together! The Alma baby and your cute baby!


----------



## maddalena




----------



## thewave1969

chinchin_lim said:


> Duffle in mono with steamer pochette’s chain and archlight.


What a lovely photo!


----------



## Majka87

Poochie231080 said:


> Next to bunny bag



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mrs_jm

At the airport last night. My extremely packed (and heavy!) Neverfull MM.


----------



## mnl

Going out to dinner with kabuki


----------



## vinbenphon1

chinchin_lim said:


> Duffle in mono with steamer pochette’s chain and archlight.


Bag and shoes... a-mazing.


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> Bag and shoes... a-mazing.


i agree


----------



## lwn

Bonjour from Paris. Brunch this morning with my Speedy B 25.


----------



## Venessa84

LVs + Beach = A Wonderful Weekend (despite the dreary weather)


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Haha yeah! 


Sunshine mama said:


> Sooooo cute together! Two babies together! The Alma baby and your cute baby!


❤️ Thanks lovely mama!


----------



## Lastylevita




----------



## Sparklett22

starting early with her


----------



## lyreen

At work. My Speedy B25 workhorse and grab-n-go for work. She lives in the trunk of my car, carries an extra set of scrubs in a Ziploc bag, pen case, mini Pochette with my essentials and stethoscope.


----------



## TheLuxeBoheme

1just23 said:


> View attachment 3978231
> 
> My first lv purchase! A mini pouchette in classic mono [emoji7]


That’s the first piece I gave my little sister! I absolutely love mine and I think it’s great as a starter!


----------



## BoomBoom

TheLuxeBoheme said:


> That’s the first piece I gave my little sister! I absolutely love mine and I think it’s great as a starter!



Best sister ever.


----------



## fruitybunch

A speedy life saver


----------



## ceriseluster

PrincessAsya said:


> View attachment 3975484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not very popular on the forum, yet my favorite -  Tournelle PM Cerise.


This is lovely!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My lovely bb with my pretty silk cheongsam from my mum!  Thank God Le grandma stil buy me stuff not just for my baby!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Off to work


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Monogram Monday !


----------



## Aliluvlv

lwn said:


> Bonjour from Paris. Brunch this morning with my Speedy B 25.


Bonjour beautiful speedy b! [emoji4] Love this pic!


----------



## Sibelle

Alma BB eyeing my red velvet cake .


----------



## Nefedov

.


----------



## leechiyong

Essential Trunk at lunch:


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

leechiyong said:


> Essential Trunk at lunch:
> View attachment 3981167


It’s soooo cute!!


----------



## Sonmi999

We’re having some crazy rain here today. My LV rain boots and my epi Neonoé behaved like champs!


----------



## 23adeline

Still using my Very Tote today
	

		
			
		

		
	



It is my Chinese New Year Bag This year.


----------



## iMikee

Miles from home..


----------



## Sandra.AT

covering my montaigne mm as it started to snow


----------



## evesorto

Shining on...like a crazy diamond


----------



## clu13

Happy hour


----------



## luvlux64

Went out to lunch to celebrate my son’s 20th bday & going out tonight to watch Black Panther with the rest of the boys (hubby & my 2 other sons ). With my LV Neonoe in coquelicot


----------



## Highestcloud

luvlux64 said:


> Went out to lunch to celebrate my son’s 20th bday & going out tonight to watch Black Panther with the rest of the boys (hubby & my 2 other sons ). With my LV Neonoe in coquelicot
> View attachment 3982385


Pretty ootd! Congratulations with your son’s bday and enjoy the movie!


----------



## luvlux64

Highestcloud said:


> Pretty ootd! Congratulations with your son’s bday and enjoy the movie!


Thank you . It was a good Marvel movie


----------



## cwool

Taking Noe out to dinner


----------



## 23adeline

City Malle MM, first day out to work today


----------



## 23adeline

Took some pictures while changing bags last night- Very Tote MM, City Malle MM & City Steamer MM


----------



## Bags_4_life

23adeline said:


> City Malle MM, first day out to work today
> View attachment 3982872



Great outfit choice! Matchy Matchy!


----------



## cafecreme15

Neverfull is always my trusty companion on big travel days! She’s also pulling double duty by carrying two Hermes and Ferragamo bags.


----------



## Prada Prince

Monogram Beaubourg, Night Lights charm and my new Monogram Split bracelet from the Men’s SS18 collection!


----------



## Dtrivi89

Out with my Melie in “fake Italy”  with my hubby for our anniversary !


----------



## Galadriel72

At the office with my Neverfull mm, glad I bought it before the price increase


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dtrivi89 said:


> Out with my Melie in “fake Italy”  with my hubby for our anniversary !


Nice! Do you put your Melie in the lockers at the parks?


----------



## Dtrivi89

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice! Do you put your Melie in the lockers at the parks?


No way!! They are so tight and sharp edges everywhere, scare me to death haha!! I usually just take my ID and room key so I don’t have to mess with the lockers


----------



## Harryharmonica

Another pic from me. Quick pic at work! The 6 key holder is so handy at times since it easily fits in my scrubs pocket. My tote holds my school stuff (I study on breaks)  I work and study most of the time (im working on my masters degree!)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dtrivi89 said:


> No way!! They are so tight and sharp edges everywhere, scare me to death haha!! I usually just take my ID and room key so I don’t have to mess with the lockers


I thought so. At first i thought, "wow she is brave", but now i realize you are wise!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dtrivi89 said:


> Out with my Melie in “fake Italy”  with my hubby for our anniversary !


BTW, happy anniversary and have a wonderful time!


----------



## Dtrivi89

Sunshine mama said:


> I thought so. At first i thought, "wow she is brave", but now i realize you are wise!



Hahaha I saw a woman CRAMMING her Neverfull GM into a locker yesterday! I mean literally punching it into submission. I was like wow, I know the NF is a “beater” bag for some but still


----------



## Dtrivi89

Sunshine mama said:


> BTW, happy anniversary and have a wonderful time!


Awww thank you so much!! It’s fun to have these little staycations!!


----------



## Yuki85

Picking up my hubby at the airport


----------



## lwn

Air travel made more bearable with my pretty mon mono.


----------



## babygirlloveLV

hers4eva said:


> I wanted to thank you all  for liking my pretty Louis Vuitton Bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a new photo of me blushing  saying Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day


OMG soooooo adorable. I also have a shih tzu .


----------



## LuckyBitch

Nefedov said:


> .


Just saw this, you look great.


----------



## Sparklett22

At work with this beauty


----------



## JCMB

My neverfull joining me for coffee


Although i think it's no longer mine...


----------



## msGrn

Had a baby 2 weeks ago and had my first glass of wine in months!!! Finally using my wristlet from my Neverfull to use in my diaper bag.


----------



## Dtrivi89

msGrn said:


> View attachment 3983780
> 
> Had a baby 2 weeks ago and had my first glass of wine in months!!! Finally using my wristlet from my Neverfull to use in my diaper bag.


Congratulations!! To both the new babe and glass of wine!! Also your dinner looks delicious! My little man was such a fussy newborn I don’t think I ate “real” food for 8 months =(


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer EPI Denim at work


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Out for a short meeting with my cherry b pochette.


----------



## dotty8

Dtrivi89 said:


> Out with my Melie in “fake Italy”  with my hubby for our anniversary !



Congrats! May I ask, where and what is this 'fake Italy'?  The buildings really do look authentic


----------



## Hotsauna

Me and my sunshine taking a break at Starbucks after have been shopping at LV's. We're famished!


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Out and about with my twist MM


----------



## Aliluvlv

lwn said:


> Air travel made more bearable with my pretty mon mono.


Beautiful! Great picture too. Happy travels!


----------



## Galadriel72

JCMB said:


> My neverfull joining me for coffee
> View attachment 3983757
> 
> Although i think it's no longer mine...


So sweet and adorable


----------



## Dtrivi89

dotty8 said:


> Congrats! May I ask, where and what is this 'fake Italy'?  The buildings really do look authentic


Thank you! 9 years married and still feels like yesterday (most days LOL)

This location is called the Portofino Bay Resort. It’s in Orlando Florida and is part of the Universal Orlando Resort property. It’s beautiful and really feels like a getaway even though it’s a staycation for us


----------



## Mrsfunnyman

On the way to a doctor’s appointment with my speedy b25


----------



## melovepurse

Getting my hair colored with Speedy 20


----------



## Rebeccajst

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton with a short strap.


Love this!  I just got my Clapton and have been a little sad about the lack of a top handle. What handle are you using? I've been looking at the Fendi site for options but didn't see an all black.


----------



## Poochie231080

Yuki85 said:


> Picking up my hubby at the airport
> 
> View attachment 3983362



I love your brown bag charm!!! So cute


----------



## Poochie231080

Sick for a few days so decided to play a bit with my new to me Metis Infrarouge


----------



## pmburk

Does this count? My lunchtime purchase in my trunk.


----------



## Roxannek

hers4eva said:


> I am a Shih Tzu Boy and I  my glittery Louis Vuitton Bow


Oh my goodness! I know this is a late reply, but he is a little doll baby!! He is so perfect he looks like a cuddly stuffed animal! He is absolutely beautiful


----------



## FCLVLegacy

My NF GM ready for a day full of meetings. Love that it’s so low maintenance as it was pouring here today.


----------



## jcnc

Firstchanellv28 said:


> My lovely bb with my pretty silk cheongsam from my mum!  Thank God Le grandma stil buy me stuff not just for my baby!


Love your dress and the bag


----------



## jcnc

FCLVLegacy said:


> My NF GM ready for a day full of meetings. Love that it’s so low maintenance as it was pouring here today.


the bagcharm -  I have the same in pink


----------



## jcnc

23adeline said:


> Still using my Very Tote today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981473
> 
> It is my Chinese New Year Bag This year.
> View attachment 3981476


never seen this bag before. Gorgeous and ur top...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rebeccajst said:


> Love this!  I just got my Clapton and have been a little sad about the lack of a top handle. What handle are you using? I've been looking at the Fendi site for options but didn't see an all black.


Thank you.  It's  from Kate  spade. And congrats on your Clapton. I love mine!


----------



## hers4eva

babygirlloveLV said:


> OMG soooooo adorable. I also have a shih tzu .



I see you do in your avatar.  Your tzu is adorable too 
Thank you for taking the time to let me know you enjoyed his picture 




Roxannek said:


> Oh my goodness! I know this is a late reply, but he is a little doll baby!! He is so perfect he looks like a cuddly stuffed animal! He is absolutely beautiful



We don't mine late replies   You are too sweet and my little treasure and I thank you.


----------



## luvlux64

Throwback Thursday . With my LV Cabas in Miami Beach (Fontainebleau) winter 2017


----------



## GeorginaLavender

At Meet Fresh


----------



## 1just23

The key holder doesn't hold my keys well!! Any tips? [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Missydora

I don't think Mr Bell likes my bag.


----------



## Scarlett916

1just23 said:


> View attachment 3985055
> 
> 
> The key holder doesn't hold my keys well!! Any tips? [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


I usually just let the larger fobs hang out of the key holder.


----------



## NWGal

Missydora said:


> I don't think Mr Bell likes my bag.
> View attachment 3985328



This made me chuckle... He's handsome.


----------



## Roxannek

Missydora said:


> I don't think Mr Bell likes my bag.
> View attachment 3985328


Mr. Bell can like or not like anything he wants. Love, love, love!!  If I could only cuddle him!


----------



## TrixyG

23adeline said:


> City Steamer EPI Denim at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983876


This is one gorgeous bag.


----------



## 1just23

SuziZ said:


> I usually just let the larger fobs hang out of the key holder.



My key doesn't even fit in it though. It sticks out the bottom which defeats the purpose of protecting my bags [emoji17]


----------



## sonaturallyme

Poochie231080 said:


> Sick for a few days so decided to play a bit with my new to me Metis Infrarouge


This is definitely one of my favorite bags! Flaws and all, I still love her


----------



## Galadriel72

Missydora said:


> I don't think Mr Bell likes my bag.
> View attachment 3985328


so funny and cute


----------



## LV_4ever

Packing for a Caribbean vacation- so ready for the warm sun!


----------



## mrs_jm

1just23 said:


> My key doesn't even fit in it though. It sticks out the bottom which defeats the purpose of protecting my bags [emoji17]



This is what I do —
Not gonna lie, it’s bit of a hassle. If I’m in a hurry, I let the key hang out.


----------



## 1just23

mrs_jm said:


> This is what I do —
> Not gonna lie, it’s bit of a hassle. If I’m in a hurry, I let the key hang out.
> 
> View attachment 3985677
> 
> View attachment 3985678
> 
> View attachment 3985679



Thank you! I'll try it. I love the piece a lot just wish it worked


----------



## sonaturallyme

Always with my Le Pliage for work. Today she's accompanied by my empreinte pochette metis, headed out for drinks with my coworkers. I love these projector lights. I think every car should have them!


----------



## NeLVoe

Last sunny Saturday with my good old companion Speedy 30


----------



## Mischka7211

My mon mono speedy at work and my melie on a business trip...two of my absolute faves [emoji173]️


----------



## BlondeLatvianGirl

LV Alma Epi Ivory bag and Sarah wallet in hot pink


----------



## BlondeLatvianGirl

LV Turquoise Lagon Mahina


----------



## nvie

Pochette Accessoires NM as red packet organizer.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## vinbenphon1

BlondeLatvianGirl said:


> LV Alma Epi Ivory bag and Sarah wallet in hot pink


Beautiful


----------



## vinbenphon1

23adeline said:


> City Malle MM, first day out to work today
> View attachment 3982872





23adeline said:


> Took some pictures while changing bags last night- Very Tote MM, City Malle MM & City Steamer MM
> View attachment 3982873
> View attachment 3982874





23adeline said:


> City Steamer EPI Denim at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983876



Always a joy to see your fantastic collection adeline .



TheMrsKwok said:


> View attachment 3984114
> View attachment 3984115
> 
> Out and about with my twist MM



So gorgeous.



Missydora said:


> I don't think Mr Bell likes my bag.
> View attachment 3985328


Too cute.


----------



## JCMB

Missydora said:


> I don't think Mr Bell likes my bag.
> View attachment 3985328



Too cute!


----------



## fyn72

[emoji39] yum!


----------



## FCLVLegacy

jcnc said:


> the bagcharm -  I have the same in pink


H&M for the win. Really been loving bag charms lately. Hadn't ever considered them before but have stocked up on that one with the roses, a fur puff, a cute little black bat, macarons, and a starfish. One for every season.


----------



## xoxo_k

fyn72 said:


> [emoji39] yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986206



LOVE everything about this picture


----------



## irishque




----------



## Sandra.AT

Missydora said:


> I don't think Mr Bell likes my bag.
> View attachment 3985328



he is back I already missed his photos.. have you already made a fan page on fv oder IG for him hahaha he is just too cute


----------



## Chic_Mummy

fyn72 said:


> [emoji39] yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986206


Love the twilly around the handle! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Chic_Mummy

My new speedy 30b on my way to the Ed Sheeran concert here in Perth.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Missydora said:


> I don't think Mr Bell likes my bag.
> View attachment 3985328


Haha  he is so cute!


----------



## pmburk

My new Graceful MM, just after getting it home last night. I've been on the waitlist at my store since last November, and literally the day after I bought the South Bank Besace, the store called me to say the Graceful had come in. I was going to pass since I'd juat bougt somethig else, but my husband convinced me to go for it.


----------



## Missydora

NWGal said:


> This made me chuckle... He's handsome.





Roxannek said:


> Mr. Bell can like or not like anything he wants. Love, love, love!!  If I could only cuddle him!





Galadriel72 said:


> so funny and cute





vinbenphon1 said:


> Always a joy to see your fantastic collection adeline .
> 
> 
> 
> So gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Too cute.





JCMB said:


> Too cute!





Sandra.AT said:


> he is back I already missed his photos.. have you already made a fan page on fv oder IG for him hahaha he is just too cute





LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Haha  he is so cute!


Thank you everyone, happy he made you  all chuckle.  He was sulking before I took the pic because I wouldn't let him go out and play in the snow.  It's was blizzard condition -3c and 1 and half foot of snow. He was being argumentative went to his dad to see if he could get his way   . Dad gave in, open  the back door  he lasted 10sec and came back in .  He is literally  like a child sometimes.
I shall give him extra hugs from you all again  that will make him happy.


----------



## Zucnarf

Sunshine mama said:


> Totally stunning! The bag looks good too.



Thank youuuu! [emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## Aoifs

Chic_Mummy said:


> View attachment 3986569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new speedy 30b on my way to the Ed Sheeran concert here in Perth.


How was the concert? I am going in Galway (like the song [emoji16]) in May and I can't wait! Also - bag twins [emoji6]


----------



## pmburk

Running errands with Graceful.


----------



## Sandra.AT

in the cinema with my jeanne wallet and my jumbo .. I love this hall.. so big and enoughspace for my bag


----------



## Iamminda

Sandra.AT said:


> in the cinema with my jeanne wallet and my jumbo .. I love this hall.. so big and enoughspace for my bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987195
> View attachment 3987196


Wow, that’s a huge theater — almost like a concert hall.  Enjoy the movie.


----------



## mnl

Missydora said:


> I don't think Mr Bell likes my bag.
> View attachment 3985328


I want to squeeze his cheeks!  He’s so fluffy and cute


----------



## leechiyong

Getting tea with my Essential Trunk:


----------



## Missydora

*Mnl  *I will give his cheeks a squeeze from you. . He does love having his cheeks stroked


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3986024
> 
> View attachment 3986025


Love the bag and the KICKS!! Puma's are a favorite of mine!


----------



## Prada Prince

At the Vuitton flagship on New Bond Street with my Pochette Metis and Monogram Split bracelet...


----------



## Fierymo

I need a refill [emoji1]


----------



## vargagirl

Chic_Mummy said:


> View attachment 3986569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new speedy 30b on my way to the Ed Sheeran concert here in Perth.



I’m in Perth too! Hope you had a good time. And love your Speedy!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Iamminda said:


> Wow, that’s a huge theater — almost like a concert hall.  Enjoy the movie.



thanks red sparrow was a great movie and the gallery seats in this hall made it much better


----------



## vinbenphon1

Chic_Mummy said:


> View attachment 3986569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new speedy 30b on my way to the Ed Sheeran concert here in Perth.


Hi there fellow Perthonian. Hope you had a great time.


----------



## vinbenphon1

vargagirl said:


> I’m in Perth too! Hope you had a good time. And love your Speedy!


So good to see some Perth girls lovin their bags.


----------



## Nat_CAN

Waiting for food at Boston Pizza.


----------



## candypoo

Waiting for my flight. Got too bored so decided retie and change the bow position on the bag


----------



## MarLoLV

Getting my faulty alma bb replaced! The lining inside was detached an puffy.


----------



## kelseyjrowe

SCL2016 said:


> Sitting pretty at work today; 2 years old and still looking flawless
> View attachment 3973196



Excuse my ignorance, but which bag is this? It’s amazing


----------



## LouisV76

kelseyjrowe said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but which bag is this? It’s amazing



the sc (sofia coppola) bag!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Missydora said:


> I don't think Mr Bell likes my bag.
> View attachment 3985328


I love the look on his face! What breed is he?


----------



## Missydora

unhly_msqurade said:


> I love the look on his face! What breed is he?


He's a persian bi colour (blue and white). He looks peeved off most of the time but he is a very happy content cat he loves people very talkative cat.


----------



## FCLVLegacy

Stunningly beautiful day today with no chance of rain so giving my first LV, the Papillon 30, a spin to church today. Don’t get to use it much because I’m so paranoid about the Vachetta but love days like these when the weather cooperates and I can take her out in all her glory.


----------



## jszkat

Yesterday evening. Going out for dinner with Clapton.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

1st Birthday gift to kick off a month of unboxings


----------



## jcnc

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> 1st Birthday gift to kick off a month of unboxings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3988403


Happy Birthday to you


----------



## jcnc

jszkat said:


> Yesterday evening. Going out for dinner with Clapton.
> View attachment 3988316


Love your bag and your outfit


----------



## ccbaggirl89

candypoo said:


> View attachment 3987937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my flight. Got too bored so decided retie and change the bow position on the bag


you did an amazing job on that bow!! the bag + bow are perfect!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> 1st Birthday gift to kick off a month of unboxings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3988403



Happy Birthday .  I love both your Alma and Laduree charm.   Enjoy your birthday month.


----------



## Sunshine mama

candypoo said:


> View attachment 3987937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my flight. Got too bored so decided retie and change the bow position on the bag


I'm glad  your cute cappucine entertained you while you were waiting


----------



## iiirn4

Little Baby Speedy [emoji7] with Bandeau!


----------



## iiirn4

candypoo said:


> View attachment 3987937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my flight. Got too bored so decided retie and change the bow position on the bag



It’s soo cute and stunning!  I love it!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Iamminda

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3988784


What a pretty look .


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty look .



Thank you always!!![emoji7]


----------



## evesorto

Fighting cancer with style!


----------



## evesorto

Hopefully winning,


----------



## 1LV

evesorto said:


> Hopefully winning,


You go, girl!


----------



## trinabelly

evesorto said:


> Hopefully winning,


Beautiful! For the win! Hugs and prayers for you


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

evesorto said:


> Fighting cancer with style!


You look gorgeous!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

evesorto said:


> Fighting cancer with style!



You look amazing!!


----------



## evesorto

Thanks for the kind words.  I eventually lost all my hair (thank goodness for LV bandannas and scarves) but it's starting to grow in now.  When I get the courage, and an eyebrow waxing, I'll post pic.  My kids say I look like Carol, from the walking dead, lol.


----------



## Kitty157

evesorto said:


> Fighting cancer with style!



You wear it well!


----------



## 19flowers

evesorto said:


> Fighting cancer with style!


you are so beautiful!!    sending best wishes!


----------



## 23adeline

Celebrating last day of CNY last Friday with Capucines MM


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines with bandeau



I find Capucines MM is a bit too big for me now


----------



## 23adeline

Sunday buffet lunch gathering with hubby's ex schoolmates, first time wearing my new sandals out.


----------



## 23adeline

Today is City Steamer Khaki 's turn to go out


----------



## 23adeline

SLGs at work


----------



## fyn72

I tried this Lockme II BB on today, so beautiful! And so soft! just yummy [emoji177]


----------



## shailenecoop

This duo is perfect. 


Kickchic said:


> All my "in action" pics are at work. I guess I have to keep working to feed my LV addiction. DG Agenda at work...
> View attachment 3384742


----------



## snibor

fyn72 said:


> I tried this Lockme II BB on today, so beautiful! And so soft! just yummy [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989366



Looks great!


----------



## SCL2016

kelseyjrowe said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but which bag is this? It’s amazing



Thank you!  Yes indeed, it is the sc - PM size in noir.


----------



## Vancang

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton with a short strap.



Hi,is this the Kate spade short strap? I love the look,I just ordered my Clapton and waiting for it to arrive,I loved your idea for a second look at this bag


----------



## Missydora

evesorto said:


> Hopefully winning,


You are a inspiration,  love your positive energy   you  rock those bandannas lady so glam


----------



## Vancang

My Montsouris GM on vacations!! Best travel companion!!!


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Monogram Monday, LVoers! ... here’s a cosmetic pouch spill


----------



## Mischka7211

View attachment 3989506


Taking advantage of the dry weather to take my Palermo out to work...she’ll always be special to me since she was my first LV [emoji4]


----------



## evesorto

Pretty in Pink


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vancang said:


> Hi,is this the Kate spade short strap? I love the look,I just ordered my Clapton and waiting for it to arrive,I loved your idea for a second look at this bag


Yes. It is! And thank you!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Packed my baby and ready for work tomorrow!


----------



## jcnc

Firstfullsteps said:


> View attachment 3989550
> 
> Packed my baby and ready for work tomorrow!


May i ask what strap is it?


----------



## H’sKisses

Firstfullsteps said:


> View attachment 3989550
> 
> Packed my baby and ready for work tomorrow!



I love the strap!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Firstfullsteps said:


> View attachment 3989550
> 
> Packed my baby and ready for work tomorrow!



beautiful pink fits well to your speedy


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

fyn72 said:


> I tried this Lockme II BB on today, so beautiful! And so soft! just yummy [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989366


It has your name all over it ! It's beautiful.


----------



## pmburk

Graceful MM at Buc-ee's on Saturday.


----------



## Sparklett22

Lunch


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vancang said:


> Hi,is this the Kate spade short strap? I love the look,I just ordered my Clapton and waiting for it to arrive,I loved your idea for a second look at this bag


I forgot to mention... congrats on your Clapton.  Please reveal in the Clapton thread! You will love the Clapton!


----------



## Sunshine mama

evesorto said:


> Pretty in Pink


 Love the combo! And the patina is so perfect!


----------



## JNguyen199

Just me and my pretty Alma in a beautiful city, Prague. By the John Lennon wall!


----------



## eena1230

evesorto said:


> Fighting cancer with style!


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

jcnc said:


> May i ask what strap is it?


it's a brandless strap I got - just thought that the colours are pretty (the underside is a light grey-blue)


----------



## 23adeline

Alma Night Light at work today



I  couldn't help taking picture of these beauties while interchanged them


----------



## jcnc

Sparklett22 said:


> Lunch


Cant say what looks more yummy, ur bag or the drink  inlove the DA speedy B


----------



## jcnc

My speedy gave me company today


----------



## fyn72

First time out with Capucines BB to pick up Félicie Blossom


----------



## LVtingting

Sonmi999 said:


> We’re having some crazy rain here today. My LV rain boots and my epi Neonoé behaved like champs!



So glad to know this, can’t wait to use my Epi Neonoé as well! Did you just dry it up with towels? Was the inside ok? [emoji106]


----------



## Sonmi999

LVtingting said:


> So glad to know this, can’t wait to use my Epi Neonoé as well! Did you just dry it up with towels? Was the inside ok? [emoji106]


The inside was perfect and dry, but I kept the bag very near my body under the umbrella, so the inside didn’t get wet  I just dried up the water on the outside and that did the trick!


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## Sandra.AT

fyn72 said:


> First time out with Capucines BB to pick up Félicie Blossom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990451


it looks so lovely on you great colour combo


----------



## Sandra.AT

Sparklett22 said:


> Lunch


this print on a speedy is soooo beautiful.. it makes me wanna have it immediatley  but I´m scared regarding the white print and vachetta together..Someday I will add one.. maybe the speedy b30


----------



## Sparklett22

Sandra.AT said:


> this print on a speedy is soooo beautiful.. it makes me wanna have it immediatley  but I´m scared regarding the white print and vachetta together..Someday I will add one.. maybe the speedy b30


I am so scared of getting it dirty, especially since I have a two year old. But it’s so beautiful, I have to take the risk.


----------



## frzsri

Haven’t participated in tpf for some time. Am back with a really big obsession with LV[emoji28]
Loving everyone’s pics.
My small contribution, 20+ year old Epi Petit Noe in Kenyan Fawn


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3990480


Beautiful! Want to reach out and touch that gorgeous leather!


----------



## fabuleux

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful! Want to reach out and touch that gorgeous leather!


Thank you @Aliluvlv ! It’s taurillon leather with a shine. Yummy!


----------



## Sonmi999

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3990480


Ooohhh, what a gorgeous leather!!!


----------



## Scarlett916

1just23 said:


> My key doesn't even fit in it though. It sticks out the bottom which defeats the purpose of protecting my bags [emoji17]


I flip the little hook that you attach the key to completely out of my key holder and just let it dangle outside.


----------



## manda331

SuziZ said:


> I flip the little hook that you attach the key to completely out of my key holder and just let it dangle outside.


Hi! Can u pls tell me if 4 cards fit in the back slot? I would like to fit---
2 insurance
1 DL
1 debit card
Thanks!


----------



## Scarlett916

manda331 said:


> Hi! Can u pls tell me if 4 cards fit in the back slot? I would like to fit---
> 2 insurance
> 1 DL
> 1 debit card
> Thanks!


It definitely holds four cards in the back slot.   I think it would hold more than four, honestly.   I've included a photo of my keyholder with four cards in the back slot.   I've also included a photo of how I put my car fob on and let it hang out when the key holder is closed.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Got the Iena MM azur from Milan. Had to take a picture in a gelato shop[emoji23][emoji39]



View attachment 3991235


----------



## Zucnarf

evesorto said:


> Hopefully winning,



Gorgeus woman!!


----------



## manda331

SuziZ said:


> It definitely holds four cards in the back slot.   I think it would hold more than four, honestly.   I've included a photo of my keyholder with four cards in the back slot.   I've also included a photo of how I put my car fob on and let it hang out when the key holder is closed.


Oh awesome, thank you so much!  I'm going to order one then! I appreciate you taking the time to answer and upload pics for me! [emoji4] Have a good day!


----------



## Scarlett916

manda331 said:


> Oh awesome, thank you so much!  I'm going to order one then! I appreciate you taking the time to answer and upload pics for me! [emoji4] Have a good day!


You’re welcome.
Just to make sure...the card holder in my photos was a six key holder.  I don’t think the slot in the four key holder fits any cards.


----------



## Twingles

frzsri said:


> Haven’t participated in tpf for some time. Am back with a really big obsession with LV[emoji28]
> Loving everyone’s pics.
> My small contribution, 20+ year old Epi Petit Noe in Kenyan Fawn
> View attachment 3990600



Gorgeous outfit! (and bag)


----------



## frzsri

Twingles said:


> Gorgeous outfit! (and bag)



Thank you[emoji5] So happy to be back on tpf


----------



## 23adeline

Lockme II


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

23adeline said:


> Lockme II
> View attachment 3991826


Love this bag!


----------



## NeLVoe

Speedy 30 and feelings of spring the other day


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Still in Milan..and I tried on the Alma B.B. in fuschia. Think it is the latest color. Such a tiny bag but the color is to die for..


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Still in Milan..and I tried on the Alma B.B. in fuschia. Think it is the latest color. Such a tiny bag but the color is to die for..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992294



Hi!!  Looks great on you!!


----------



## Cocoabean

My Jeanne wallet in Atlanta airport.


----------



## saisaihe




----------



## PlentyofStef

saisaihe said:


> View attachment 3993016
> View attachment 3993017


Love the outfit, purse, and shoes!


----------



## taho

Running errands with our son


----------



## Bjstew

saisaihe said:


> View attachment 3993016
> View attachment 3993017


Love all of this!!


----------



## mdcx

frzsri said:


> Haven’t participated in tpf for some time. Am back with a really big obsession with LV[emoji28]
> Loving everyone’s pics.
> My small contribution, 20+ year old Epi Petit Noe in Kenyan Fawn
> View attachment 3990600


Your outfit is so beautiful and the bag complements it perfectly.


----------



## frzsri

mdcx said:


> Your outfit is so beautiful and the bag complements it perfectly.



Thank you[emoji173]️ One of my favourite dress


----------



## Sandra.AT

taho said:


> Running errands with our son
> View attachment 3993180


that is a really great idea with tha bag holder.. I need to buy one too as soon as I have a child hahaha.. I was always asking myself where would I put my LV bags on the stroller if I need to be handsfree.. now I know it haha.. thanks for that never thought there is a bag holder for a stroller


----------



## minababe

luvlux64 said:


> Getting ready for a weekend snowstorm  with my LV wet boots  . Thanks & Happy Friday
> View attachment 3962179
> 
> View attachment 3962180



haha this is the coolest ! even the shoe print in the snow is beautiful ! amazing !!


----------



## fabuleux

Porte Documents Voyage
Monogram Macassar
Work Buddy


----------



## Chinese Warrior

This would have been my Bag of the Day if it was not my first time to Bologna, Italy. Decided to be prudent and take the Tory Burch Taylor camera bag instead.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi!!  Looks great on you!!



Thanks babe! It did not come home with me! I already had a ‘successful’ run at Xmas and the Iena MM azur this trip. Time to hold back! but Zara is always welcome![emoji23]


----------



## Vevy

Quick coffee break with DE Clémence and Key Pochette. [emoji477][emoji507]We loved the mint donut!


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

Pochette accessories today


----------



## Bags_4_life

Sparklett22 said:


> Lunch


Your drink matches your patina!


----------



## pursula

NF GM And I on the way to LV!


----------



## BoomBoom

evesorto said:


> Fighting cancer with style!



You’re definitely kicking cancer’s butt!! You look awesome. I’m a “C” survivor 30 yrs now so I’m a member of your club. Wish I’d looked that good when I was on chemo! I’ll be praying for you.


----------



## ArmyWife12

Picking up some cupcakes for my mom for her birthday with my new mini pochette. It is perfect for quick trips that I don’t want a large handbag! ❤️


----------



## miumiu2046

My OM pochette accessoires at work[emoji75]


----------



## Roxannek

evesorto said:


> Fighting cancer with style!


----------



## Roxannek

pmburk said:


> Graceful MM at Buc-ee's on Saturday.


Oh, Bucees is the best! Are you in Texas? We have one in Terrell, pretty close to me. I cannot leave that store without the Beaver nuggets! Ha! Love your Graceful, looks beautiful on you.


----------



## onlyk

My babe enjoyed a little sunshine with me in this cold day...


----------



## onlyk

CodyJoCO said:


> My first LV bag ❤️❤️❤️


Your dress is so pretty!


----------



## onlyk

AmokedFish said:


> On the way with my new Felicia from attending an event to celebrate Chinese New Year.
> View attachment 3973194


What a pretty color! What color is it?


----------



## FCLVLegacy

Ran errands today with this beauty: my late Nana’s vintage French Co for LV Speedy.


----------



## 23adeline

Sunny day with blue Speedy sequins


----------



## Aoifs

Missydora said:


> *Mnl  *I will give his cheeks a squeeze from you. [emoji3]. He does love having his cheeks stroked  [emoji2]


He's the cutest thing ever!


----------



## luvlux64

minababe said:


> haha this is the coolest ! even the shoe print in the snow is beautiful ! amazing !!


Thanks  . All I can say is that, it wasn’t easy at all!


----------



## Bagko

my companion in the hospital while waiting for my daughter in surgery


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TGIF


----------



## CClovesbags

My trio at work today.
Happy Friday!!


----------



## Twingles

Bagko said:


> View attachment 3994822
> 
> my companion in the hospital while waiting for my daughter in surgery


Speedy Recovery wishes for your daughter!


----------



## Sandra.AT

changing from casual to elegant with my montaigne mm to pick up my montaigne bb freesia if I like it in reality


----------



## jcnc

Bagko said:


> View attachment 3994822
> 
> my companion in the hospital while waiting for my daughter in surgery


Hope your daughter is doing well


----------



## jcnc

Sandra.AT said:


> changing from casual to elegant with my montaigne mm to pick up my montaigne bb freesia if I like it in reality
> View attachment 3994986
> View attachment 3994987


----------



## kou79

My new LV pouch for spring


----------



## Rani

Sandra.AT said:


> changing from casual to elegant with my montaigne mm to pick up my montaigne bb freesia if I like it in reality
> View attachment 3994986
> View attachment 3994987


Your Montaigne looks great with both your casual and elegant outfits.


----------



## pmburk

Roxannek said:


> Oh, Bucees is the best! Are you in Texas? We have one in Terrell, pretty close to me. I cannot leave that store without the Beaver nuggets! Ha! Love your Graceful, looks beautiful on you.



Haha yes I am! I'm in Fort Worth and it was our first time ever visiting a Bucee's. (I think the one here opened in 2016.) I was not prepared!! It is an experience for sure. I bet we were in there for an hour. LOL. I've been to Terrell for the British Flying Training School Museum. Thanks for the compliment on my Graceful!


----------



## Phiomega

My Lockme bucket bag... love how easy it is to use the bag and the pink edging!


----------



## fyn72

I love the bb size [emoji173]️


----------



## Mrsfunnyman

fyn72 said:


> I love the bb size [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995567
> View attachment 3995568



I love that bag and it looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## fyn72

Mrsfunnyman said:


> I love that bag and it looks gorgeous on you!



Thank you so much! [emoji8]


----------



## PrincessAsya

fyn72 said:


> I love the bb size [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995567
> View attachment 3995568



@fyn72, I have no idea where you stand in life, what you do in life, I just love your purses, your outfits, your colors and your pictures. This latest new addition is beautiful.


----------



## fyn72

PrincessAsya said:


> @fyn72, I have no idea where you stand in life, what you do in life, I just love your purses, your outfits, your colors and your pictures. This latest new addition is beautiful.


what a lovely thing to say! so sweet 
It's funny but I only buy LV.. I don't spend on high end shoes or clothing, facials, spraytans or eyelash extentions etc. No nights out or drinking or smoking..  Just LOVE bags!


----------



## myluvofbags

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3995545
> 
> 
> My Lockme bucket bag... love how easy it is to use the bag and the pink edging!


Looks amazing, the pink contrast is everything!


----------



## PrincessAsya

fyn72 said:


> what a lovely thing to say! so sweet
> It's funny but I only buy LV.. I don't spend on high end shoes or clothing, facials, spraytans or eyelash extentions etc. No nights out or drinking or smoking..  Just LOVE bags!



It’s no wonder then. Same here - frugal to a fault when it comes to everything BUT my LV bags . Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## fyn72

PrincessAsya said:


> It’s no wonder then. Same here - frugal to a fault when it comes to everything BUT my LV bags . Have a wonderful weekend!



Haha! I’m glad I’m not the only one! You have a wonderful weekend too [emoji1]


----------



## awayfromblue

Day down the coast with my MM damier azur neverfull


----------



## Poochie231080

Love this


----------



## fabuleux

Amazone Slate Monogram


----------



## reichan

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3996053
> 
> Amazone Slate Monogram


----------



## Mischka7211

Took my go-to rainy day bag out for a spin today [emoji299]️


----------



## Mrsfunnyman

fyn72 said:


> what a lovely thing to say! so sweet
> It's funny but I only buy LV.. I don't spend on high end shoes or clothing, facials, spraytans or eyelash extentions etc. No nights out or drinking or smoking..  Just LOVE bags!



LV is my guilty pleasure as well. I love love handbags. And I agree with PrincessAsya love your style and choice in bags [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mrsfunnyman

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3996053
> 
> Amazone Slate Monogram



Love this [emoji7]


----------



## fabuleux

Mrsfunnyman said:


> Love this [emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## Sandra.AT

first time using my new montaigne bb freesia .. love this colour and this bag


----------



## Bagko

Twingles said:


> Speedy Recovery wishes for your daughter!


Thank you


----------



## Cocoabean

FCLVLegacy said:


> Ran errands today with this beauty: my late Nana’s vintage French Co for LV Speedy.



Beautiful. I have a FC Speedy. I just love how the canvas is right side up on both sides!


----------



## musiclover

Sandra.AT said:


> changing from casual to elegant with my montaigne mm to pick up my montaigne bb freesia if I like it in reality
> View attachment 3994986
> View attachment 3994987


Love this bag on you, Sandra!  It looks fabulous and so do you!


----------



## musiclover

fyn72 said:


> I love the bb size [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995567
> View attachment 3995568


You look lovely and your bag is fabulous!  I love the colour combination!


----------



## musiclover

Sandra.AT said:


> first time using my new montaigne bb freesia .. love this colour and this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996129


Wow!  Sandra, this is fabulous!  How are you enjoying the smaller size compared to the full size Montaigne?


----------



## Redenkeew

Bought a new plant yesterday but the bag they gave me was too big so I put it in my Noé.


----------



## Fierymo

Just got back from a spa stay. The Elemis deep tissue massage - Excellent.


----------



## Bagko

Redenkeew said:


> Bought a new plant yesterday but the bag they gave me was too big so I put it in my Noé.


Lucky plant


----------



## elinda

Pochette Accessories with a long strap from Alma BB, excellent little crossbody bag for sightseeing!


----------



## sammytheMUA




----------



## Twingles

NM Delightful MM in DE.


----------



## jcnc

While I don’t baby my bags, i am pretty careful with them. Made an exception for their future user


----------



## Twingles

qwerty234 said:


> Day down the coast with my MM damier azur neverfull
> 
> View attachment 3995843


Love your dress/jacket combo. And the Neverfull!


----------



## jcnc

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3995545
> 
> 
> My Lockme bucket bag... love how easy it is to use the bag and the pink edging!


She is gorgeous


----------



## Butterflyweed

Sunshine mama said:


> This is so unique! I didn't even know this bag existed! Thanks for sharing.



You’re welcome!


----------



## Butterflyweed

Pagan said:


> This and the Watercolour are the only versions of Mono that I like. Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Watching a pyromusical event featuring France and Italy's fireworks [emoji312][emoji313]


----------



## rock chic

Redenkeew said:


> Bought a new plant yesterday but the bag they gave me was too big so I put it in my Noé.


Really cute!


----------



## LVMOMMY




----------



## LVMOMMY

Poochie231080 said:


> Love this





LVMOMMY said:


> Gorgeous!  What is the name and style number?


----------



## Phiomega

jcnc said:


> She is gorgeous





myluvofbags said:


> Looks amazing, the pink contrast is everything!



Thank you! Yes the pink contrast is everything! I love how the bag is understated otherwise, including not so identifiably LV (needed for my line of work)...


----------



## italianlolita

evesorto said:


> Hopefully winning,



You look amazing!! Many blessings to you! Keep on fighting!


----------



## cammicam

love this thread will post mine soon!!


----------



## yuuyuut

Today is a beautiful Sunday, but I'm at work
And This is my lunch
Enjoy your weekend everybody


----------



## jcnc

Sandra.AT said:


> first time using my new montaigne bb freesia .. love this colour and this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996129


Love your outfit and your bag! Such a happy color


----------



## jcnc

fyn72 said:


> I love the bb size [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995567
> View attachment 3995568


Loving the black bags with color trims.. soo classy


----------



## Pinksweater

evesorto said:


> Fighting cancer with style!


Looking good. Sending lots of prayers and well wishes your way


----------



## Bagko

evesorto said:


> Fighting cancer with style!


You look fabulous! Prayers for you.


----------



## Bagko

evesorto said:


> Hopefully winning,


2018 is Year of the Women. With your positivity and optimistic outlook in life, you inspire us to enjoy what makes us happy and appreciate what future brings us.


----------



## vinbenphon1

candypoo said:


> View attachment 3987937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my flight. Got too bored so decided retie and change the bow position on the bag


Very cute.


----------



## vinbenphon1

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3988784


Looking gorgeous HMMJs


----------



## vinbenphon1

23adeline said:


> Celebrating last day of CNY last Friday with Capucines MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989314


Beautiful colour.


----------



## vinbenphon1

23adeline said:


> Sunday buffet lunch gathering with hubby's ex schoolmates, first time wearing my new sandals out.
> View attachment 3989317


Sandals.... what sandals. Lol. I can't see past your stunning Ama...


----------



## vinbenphon1

fyn72 said:


> I tried this Lockme II BB on today, so beautiful! And so soft! just yummy [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989366


Hmmmm I'm detecting a pink theme with you fyn. Lol XXx


----------



## shalomjude

Redenkeew said:


> Bought a new plant yesterday but the bag they gave me was too big so I put it in my Noé.


super cute ...love the bike too


----------



## shalomjude

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3996053
> 
> Amazone Slate Monogram


beautiful bag ... we are bag twins


----------



## vinbenphon1

Redenkeew said:


> Bought a new plant yesterday but the bag they gave me was too big so I put it in my Noé.


Love it


----------



## vinbenphon1

Fierymo said:


> Just got back from a spa stay. The Elemis deep tissue massage - Excellent.
> View attachment 3996320


Haven't seen the Stressa bag for ages.


----------



## chinchin_lim

Redenkeew said:


> Bought a new plant yesterday but the bag they gave me was too big so I put it in my Noé.


❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## fyn72

jcnc said:


> Loving the black bags with color trims.. soo classy


This one is actually Cobalt blue with fuschia, although does look almost black in some lighting


----------



## fyn72

Mrsfunnyman said:


> LV is my guilty pleasure as well. I love love handbags. And I agree with PrincessAsya love your style and choice in bags [emoji7][emoji7]


Aww thank you!


----------



## chinchin_lim

Chapman with Archlight.


----------



## Fierymo

elinda said:


> View attachment 3996478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pochette Accessories with a long strap from Alma BB, excellent little crossbody bag for sightseeing!


Beautiful background.


----------



## shalomjude

chinchin_lim said:


> Chapman with Archlight.


amazing ...this is like an editorial ...stunning


----------



## nyluvbags

loving her


----------



## Sandra.AT

musiclover said:


> Love this bag on you, Sandra!  It looks fabulous and so do you!





musiclover said:


> Wow!  Sandra, this is fabulous!  How are you enjoying the smaller size compared to the full size Montaigne?





jcnc said:


> Love your outfit and your bag! Such a happy color


thank you so much the smaller size is really great.. it fits everything what I usally carry in the montaigne mm.. (with some smaller exceptions but then I just take the cosmetics I need instead of the whole cosmetic pouch and I´´m fine) I also love the crossbody style and the colour .. perfect for summer... montaigne is now my favourite bag style


----------



## Sandra.AT

Rani said:


> Your Montaigne looks great with both your casual and elegant outfits.



thank you[emoji16][emoji38] it is such a great bag also the bb size


----------



## vinbenphon1

chinchin_lim said:


> Chapman with Archlight.


They match perfectly.


----------



## Sandra.AT

fyn72 said:


> I love the bb size [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995567
> View attachment 3995568



this bag looks so great on you and I love the colour combination [emoji13][emoji38][emoji16]


----------



## Scarlett916

Waiting to board...maiden voyage for my Keepall.   Too many trips to count for my trusty old Neverfull!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Sandra.AT said:


> thank you so much the smaller size is really great.. it fits everything what I usally carry in the montaigne mm.. (with some smaller exceptions but then I just take the cosmetics I need instead of the whole cosmetic pouch and I´´m fine) I also love the crossbody style and the colour .. perfect for summer... montaigne is now my favourite bag style


Now that you have 3 , which do you prefer more?


----------



## vinbenphon1

Playing handbags is very exhausting for young Alex. Lol.


----------



## Scully Piper

vinbenphon1 said:


> Playing handbags is very exhausting for young Alex. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 3997346


I love this picture! I love your bags but I think I love Alex even more [emoji1]


----------



## Raffaluv

Camo scarf  Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## fabuleux

Raffaluv said:


> Camo scarf  Thank you for letting me share!


It’s an online forum. Everyone shares. No need to thank anyone!


----------



## Selenet

Wearing my LV Leo scarf today


----------



## Sandra.AT

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Now that you have 3 , which do you prefer more?



I can’t say it right now.. I will see it then in the next couple of months .. I like all of them but the mono and the freesia one are perfect for summer and I like the crossbody option on the bb


----------



## Sunshine1984

At Fontainebleau Miami


----------



## Micheme

Enjoying the drive under the sun.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Sandra.AT said:


> I can’t say it right now.. I will see it then in the next couple of months .. I like all of them but the mono and the freesia one are perfect for summer and I like the crossbody option on the bb


Please do a review when you have had a chance to really use your bags, be great to get some insight.  Thanks and enjoy your beautiful bags.


----------



## Sandra.AT

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Please do a review when you have had a chance to really use your bags, be great to get some insight.  Thanks and enjoy your beautiful bags.



thanks yes I will do so but I‘m pretty sure that I will use my montaigne bb more during summer


----------



## momof3boyz

nyluvbags said:


> loving her


What color and size is your Montaigne ?  Thanks


----------



## momof3boyz

Sandra.AT said:


> changing from casual to elegant with my montaigne mm to pick up my montaigne bb freesia if I like it in reality
> View attachment 3994986
> View attachment 3994987


Love your Montaigne !!! This is one of my favorite bags LV ever made


----------



## MissIn

Got together with some girl friends and we had a noe party [emoji12]




View attachment 3998005


----------



## MissIn

Raffaluv said:


> Camo scarf  Thank you for letting me share!


love your camo scarf!! Mind if I ask if this is a seasonal or permanent design?


----------



## vinbenphon1

Scully Piper said:


> I love this picture! I love your bags but I think I love Alex even more [emoji1]


Lol. He is a heart stealer for sure.


----------



## vinbenphon1

MissIn said:


> Got together with some girl friends and we had a noe party [emoji12]
> View attachment 3998002
> 
> View attachment 3998003
> 
> View attachment 3998005


OMG triplets lol. Love it.


----------



## Raffaluv

MissIn said:


> love your camo scarf!! Mind if I ask if this is a seasonal or permanent design?



Thank you!  The camo / monogramoflage design was done by Murakami & was seasonal - I believe it’s from sometime in 2008


----------



## Raffaluv

fabuleux said:


> It’s an online forum. Everyone shares. No need to thank anyone!



Psssshhh.....


----------



## mandabear

vinbenphon1 said:


> OMG triplets lol. Love it.



We got that a LOT today!


----------



## mandabear

MissIn said:


> Got together with some girl friends and we had a noe party [emoji12]
> View attachment 3998002
> 
> View attachment 3998003
> 
> View attachment 3998005





Not going to post the photo of you taking the photo. Or the one of me taking a photo of you taking this photo.


----------



## 23adeline

Changing from Speedy to Alma


----------



## nyluvbags

momof3boyz said:


> What color and size is your Montaigne ?  Thanks


She is aurore and in mm size


----------



## fyn72

Out with pm [emoji3]


----------



## mdcx

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3997407
> 
> 
> Wearing my LV Leo scarf today


I love your look, so chic!


----------



## Aliluvlv

chinchin_lim said:


> Chapman with Archlight.


Love this! Great look and beautiful pic!


----------



## evesorto

Red-ee for Monday!!


----------



## chinchin_lim

vinbenphon1 said:


> Playing handbags is very exhausting for young Alex. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 3997346


I would love to your kitty.... that is my kinda playground. ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Redenkeew

chinchin_lim said:


> Chapman with Archlight.



Those ARCHLIGHT!!!!


----------



## Sibelle

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3997407
> 
> 
> Wearing my LV Leo scarf today


Great photo! Is this park güell? That´s a lovely place.


----------



## Cocoabean

My Neverfull MM with an Amazon organizer in my doctor’s waiting room.


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Monogram Monday, LVoers! 
WIMB Neonoe in Coquelicot


----------



## OhKae

Going for a Whole Foods run earlier today with my trustee neverfull (excuse the messy room)


----------



## 23adeline

W Tote Pistache's turn to go out today


----------



## myluvofbags

23adeline said:


> W Tote Pistache's turn to go out today
> View attachment 3999365
> View attachment 3999366


Wow, both are so beautiful


----------



## kelseyjrowe

LouisV76 said:


> the sc (sofia coppola) bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Selenet

Sibelle said:


> Great photo! Is this park güell? That´s a lovely place.



Thank you, yes it is. Well spotted


----------



## Sandra.AT

since I bought the montaigne bb freesia I have the feeling that my montaigne mm looks sooo big on me hahaha but I still love my mm


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

OMG love your Alma! Is it PM or BB?


----------



## fyn72

Waiting at the airport for hubby’s flight


----------



## MMcQueen




----------



## MMcQueen

frzsri said:


> Haven’t participated in tpf for some time. Am back with a really big obsession with LV[emoji28]
> Loving everyone’s pics.
> My small contribution, 20+ year old Epi Petit Noe in Kenyan Fawn
> View attachment 3990600


I love that colour, so unique!


----------



## cindy05

At the Tuileries garden in Paris last April.


----------



## Sparklett22

cindy05 said:


> At the Tuileries garden in Paris last April.


So pretty!


----------



## leechiyong

Essential Trunk:


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Playing with another bandeau look


----------



## hers4eva

I love modeling..... as you can see I am still modeling with my Louis Vuitton red bow
Isn't this Key chain  and my Mini pochette  so beautiful?




Have a great day


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Playing with another bandeau look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000185


 This is really beautiful. Do you use this as a bag as well? If so how has it held up? And do you have any mod shots?


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Playing with another bandeau look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000185


 This is really beautiful. Do you use this as a bag as well? If so how has it held up? And do you have any mod shots?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Kalvary4Chanel said:


> This is really beautiful. Do you use this as a bag as well? If so how has it held up? And do you have any mod shots?


Thanks & I only use it for travel. It's holding up beautifully


	

		
			
		

		
	
Don't mind the comfy look


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks & I only use it for travel. It's holding up beautifully
> View attachment 4000235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the comfy look


 It’s beautiful!! thank you so much!


----------



## clu13

Getting a pedi


----------



## frzsri

MMcQueen said:


> I love that colour, so unique!



Thank you, it is a lovely brown


----------



## Roxannek

hers4eva said:


> I love modeling..... as you can see I am still modeling with my Louis Vuitton red bow
> Isn't this Key chain  and my Mini pochette  so beautiful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day



OH. MY. GOODNESS. He is so precious


----------



## 23adeline

Using my first Speedy today


----------



## PrincessAsya

MMcQueen said:


> View attachment 3999573



I love all your pictures with the inevitable blonde dollop of sunshine in the corner .  I love toddler hair!


----------



## rissymel

My Speedy 25 on her first day of work with me(I swear I have a real job, the office is just super casual )


----------



## Yuki85

How come whenever I use my speedy mono I will be caught in the rain


----------



## March786

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Playing with another bandeau look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000185


Beautiful!
What size is this? I have my eye on it at [emoji4]


----------



## March786

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks & I only use it for travel. It's holding up beautifully[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the comfy look


Perfect! [emoji4]


----------



## Butterflyweed

Can’t wait for her nuggets! My angel with my cherry speedy in action!


----------



## Sparklett22

Yuki85 said:


> How come whenever I use my speedy mono I will be caught in the rain
> 
> View attachment 4001049


Oh no!


----------



## Yuki85

Sparklett22 said:


> Oh no!



That was my first thought too [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## txstats

Sandra.AT said:


> since I bought the montaigne bb freesia I have the feeling that my montaigne mm looks sooo big on me hahaha but I still love my mm
> View attachment 3999559



Love your style!


----------



## Galadriel72

hers4eva said:


> I love modeling..... as you can see I am still modeling with my Louis Vuitton red bow
> Isn't this Key chain  and my Mini pochette  so beautiful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day


He is so incredible lovely, I can't take my eyes from him!


----------



## sacha1009

While Waiting for my ortho appoinment..


----------



## jcnc

23adeline said:


> W Tote Pistache's turn to go out today
> View attachment 3999365
> View attachment 3999366


Your bags are so beautiful. Pove the colors


----------



## jcnc

23adeline said:


> Using my first Speedy today
> View attachment 4000559
> View attachment 4000560
> View attachment 4000561


Which speedy is this ? Its soo cute


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

March786 said:


> Beautiful!
> What size is this? I have my eye on it at [emoji4]


It's Nice BB. Thank you


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Typical day in the life of LVaddict... Checking out my latest acquisition


----------



## kellysjy

I bought a Favorite yesterday ❤️ 
Dressing it up with a H twilly.


----------



## cheidel

My new luggage tag came today and found it’s place on my GM, and my “new to me” Epi Cosmetic pouch arrived yesterday!  Bought the bracelet a month ago. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Typical day in the life of LVaddict... Checking out my latest acquisition
> View attachment 4001381


Ahhh! I'm soooo tempted to buy the PM


----------



## love2shop2

cheidel said:


> My new luggage tag came today and found it’s place on my GM, and my “new to me” Epi Cosmetic pouch arrived yesterday!  Bought the bracelet a month ago. Thanks for letting me share!



I would love to get one of this luggage tag.  I have gift cards to spend at Bloomies and Neiman Marcus.  Is this available to be purchase at those stores? TIA


----------



## ConnieKc

Hi all, newbie to tpf. Bringing out my new to me red epi petit noe out to play today.


----------



## happiness07

My new baeI got her afew days before the price increase and before having four teeth pulled out


----------



## Sandra.AT

txstats said:


> Love your style!


Thank you so much


----------



## Prada Prince

A couple of pieces in the office today...


----------



## mmajolica

checking out the blossoming rose tea latte with my lil buddy PA NM


----------



## lolalein

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 3985040
> 
> At Meet Fresh



Beautiful shot


----------



## GeorginaLavender

lolalein said:


> Beautiful shot



Thanks [emoji5]


----------



## Sandra.AT

pink cocktail and  a pink bag at the LV event


----------



## hers4eva

Roxannek said:


> OH. MY. GOODNESS. He is so precious



 My Shih Tzu and I thank you so much for your kindness 
Your baby in your avatar is precious too 




Galadriel72 said:


> He is so incredible lovely, I can't take my eyes from him!



Awwww  you are too sweet and thoughtful  Thank you!
Your baby in your avatar is adorable too


----------



## tolliv

Traveling back home with my favorite pieces, LV Keepall, Feliece, and my bracelets.


----------



## cheidel

love2shop2 said:


> I would love to get one of this luggage tag.  I have gift cards to spend at Bloomies and Neiman Marcus.  Is this available to be purchase at those stores? TIA


I think you can only get the luggage tags from LV stores.


----------



## cheidel

tolliv said:


> Traveling back home with my favorite pieces, LV Keepall, Feliece, and my bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 4002458
> View attachment 4002459


Love the bracelets!!! . I have the Nano bracelet.


----------



## cheidel

clu13 said:


> View attachment 4000283
> 
> 
> Getting a pedi


Beautiful, love the color combo!


----------



## tolliv

cheidel said:


> Love the bracelets!!! . I have the Nano bracelet.



I usually have a 3rd one on that has the alma bag but decided I had too many charms hat could fall off while traveling.


----------



## cheidel

Yuki85 said:


> How come whenever I use my speedy mono I will be caught in the rain
> 
> View attachment 4001049


I always get caught in the rain with my Speedy 40, but I have no water spots.  I spray the vachetta with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent every couple months!


----------



## cajhingle

LV in the brooklyn bridge, NY


----------



## camalie

Cheering on the boys last night!


----------



## AndreaM99

cindy05 said:


> At the Tuileries garden in Paris last April.


THIS is so French! Love it and makes me homesick...


----------



## awayfromblue

With my speedy bandouliere for a day out at a theme park


----------



## Sandra.AT

the LV evening event was soooo great [emoji1360] I just loove the dressing rooms and everything in LV even dogs were invited [emoji38] I‘m starting to really like the twist mm and the capucines bb so let’s see what I will get next [emoji12][emoji13]


----------



## fabuleux

Desk Agenda + Agenda GM


----------



## Cocoabean

Heading to the San Diego Zoo. Broke out the Christmas Animation zippy wallet.


----------



## Poochie231080

Yesterday’s companions


----------



## missconvy

23adeline said:


> Using my first Speedy today
> View attachment 4000559
> View attachment 4000560
> View attachment 4000561



Whoa this speedy is gorgeous!


----------



## bykaraanne

tolliv said:


> Traveling back home with my favorite pieces, LV Keepall, Feliece, and my bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 4002458
> View attachment 4002459



Love the combo! Is the keepall heavy?


----------



## fyn72

Beautiful weather for da today [emoji274]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

At DD’s tennis class


----------



## Sandra.AT

loving my new key cles and my new bag .. such a great size I can‘t put her away haha [emoji38]


----------



## Aoifs

CHLVLOVE said:


> On our way to my daughter's ballet lesson
> Happy St Paddy's day [emoji4]
> View attachment 4004635


[emoji7] happy St Patrick's Day! I wore the Neo Noe again today and no green lol


----------



## thorstenovergaard

Elevator ride in Hollywood


----------



## Mrsfunnyman

Out to dinner with hubby [emoji4]


----------



## vinbenphon1

23adeline said:


> W Tote Pistache's turn to go out today
> View attachment 3999365
> View attachment 3999366


That colour is stunning.


----------



## vinbenphon1

fyn72 said:


> Waiting at the airport for hubby’s flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999563


She is looking very relaxed


----------



## vinbenphon1

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks & I only use it for travel. It's holding up beautifully
> View attachment 4000235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the comfy look


Gorgeous.


----------



## vinbenphon1

cajhingle said:


> LV in the brooklyn bridge, NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4002722


Great pic.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Sandra.AT said:


> the LV evening event was soooo great [emoji1360] I just loove the dressing rooms and everything in LV even dogs were invited [emoji38] I‘m starting to really like the twist mm and the capucines bb so let’s see what I will get next [emoji12][emoji13]
> View attachment 4003063
> View attachment 4003064
> View attachment 4003066
> View attachment 4003067


Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Been using this baby every other week since she came home. Such an understated bag and worth every penny!


----------



## merekat703

Newest vintage find.


----------



## Compass Rose

merekat703 said:


> Newest vintage find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005265


That is stunning!!  I love the Papillon, and I think I lost out!


----------



## AndreaM99

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 4004982
> 
> loving my new key cles and my new bag .. such a great size I can‘t put her away haha [emoji38]



I guess the answer is "Yes", but I want to double-check: Is this the new Freesia color, please? It is gorgeous! Wonder if anyone here had grape and freesia color for comparison...


----------



## tolliv

bykaraanne said:


> Love the combo! Is the keepall heavy?


It can be. I try to pack it so that it isn't too heavy. I carry it like a speedy.

The Carryall is heavier because of the base.


----------



## frzsri

thorstenovergaard said:


> Elevator ride in Hollywood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005116



Love your outfit[emoji173]️


----------



## frzsri

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 4004982
> 
> loving my new key cles and my new bag .. such a great size I can‘t put her away haha [emoji38]



This color is just [emoji7][emoji7] perfect pop of happiness


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 4005243
> 
> Been using this baby every other week since she came home. Such an understated bag and worth every penny!



Love seeing your gorgeous Capucines — and love seeing your mod shot again.  We have missed you and your pretties.  Good to see you FF


----------



## leechiyong

Waiting for take off:


----------



## merekat703

Compass Rose said:


> That is stunning!!  I love the Papillon, and I think I lost out!


Thanks, I love the bag!


----------



## Sandra.AT

at the museum with my key cles which I use for my lipbalm and my speedy b25


----------



## 1LV




----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Love seeing your gorgeous Capucines — and love seeing your mod shot again.  We have missed you and your pretties.  Good to see you FF



Aww thanks, life has been crazy lately and laziness. I don’t even have time to comment or view things. Glad to be back...hopefully and glad to see you still enjoy my posts Iamminda![emoji170]


----------



## Vancang

Speedy B 25


----------



## bakeacookie

Heading to the mall with my Pochette Metis.


----------



## Bag-terfly

Out and about with Manhattan PM.


----------



## Butterflyweed

Rockin’ my gaia!


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> at the museum with my key cles which I use for my lipbalm and my speedy b25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005716





Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 4004982
> 
> loving my new key cles and my new bag .. such a great size I can‘t put her away haha [emoji38]



Love [emoji173]️ the color and both bags!!!


----------



## Poochie231080

Meeting a friend who insisted i bring this one as she’s crazy about the square bag and annoyed she couldn’t get one. 

Here she is modelling the square bag.


----------



## FCLVLegacy

merekat703 said:


> Newest vintage find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005265


Yay!!! Another member of the papillon club.


----------



## Sandra.AT

AndreaM99 said:


> I guess the answer is "Yes", but I want to double-check: Is this the new Freesia color, please? It is gorgeous! Wonder if anyone here had grape and freesia color for comparison...


thank you  yes it is the freesia colour the grape one is darker than the freesia.. I would say this new colour is something between pink and red and the grape one has purple, burgbundy and magenta colour in it and is darker in colour.


----------



## Sandra.AT

vinbenphon1 said:


> Looks like a lot of fun.





frzsri said:


> This color is just [emoji7][emoji7] perfect pop of happiness





Yuki85 said:


> Love [emoji173]️ the color and both bags!!!


Thank you so much perfect summer colour and also great for winter


----------



## mdcx

thorstenovergaard said:


> Elevator ride in Hollywood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005116


I love your look!


----------



## Aoifs

Waiting for my friend to arrive in Costa. Also carrying my NeoNoe today so I could demonstrate the multifunctional strap to her! It's a bank holiday here for St Patrick's day [emoji4] love 3 day weekends!


----------



## Yuki85

Back to my Neonoe in epi noir


----------



## evesorto

Tangled up in blue...


----------



## hayhey88

My Berri’s first outing


----------



## Jules626

Was up wayyyyy too late last night reading up on bandeau placement on straps and handles. And then watching many YouTubes on adding / tying on scarves. So here is my “vintage” Bosphore with Alexander McQueen silk skull scarf wrapped on handle. The bag is in excellent shape for how old it is but the flat leather handle sometimes feels rough in the hand. Been meaning to try this for a while. I know it’ll be too chunky for some but I’m loving it for both the look and the softer carry when in hand. [emoji4]


----------



## fyn72

The pink Still makes my heart sing [emoji177]


----------



## minababe

Jules626 said:


> Was up wayyyyy too late last night reading up on bandeau placement on straps and handles. And then watching many YouTubes on adding / tying on scarves. So here is my “vintage” Bosphore with Alexander McQueen silk skull scarf wrapped on handle. The bag is in excellent shape for how old it is but the flat leather handle sometimes feels rough in the hand. Been meaning to try this for a while. I know it’ll be too chunky for some but I’m loving it for both the look and the softer carry when in hand. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007433
> View attachment 4007437
> View attachment 4007443
> View attachment 4007445
> View attachment 4007446



I'm really not the backpack type but loooove the Louis backpacks! Looks amazing for a vintage one Now I want one


----------



## Roxannek

Beautiful Galveston Island, Texas


----------



## Chiichan

Jules626 said:


> Was up wayyyyy too late last night reading up on bandeau placement on straps and handles. And then watching many YouTubes on adding / tying on scarves. So here is my “vintage” Bosphore with Alexander McQueen silk skull scarf wrapped on handle. The bag is in excellent shape for how old it is but the flat leather handle sometimes feels rough in the hand. Been meaning to try this for a while. I know it’ll be too chunky for some but I’m loving it for both the look and the softer carry when in hand. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007433
> View attachment 4007437
> View attachment 4007443
> View attachment 4007445
> View attachment 4007446



Heyyyy we’re twinning today! 




Question, how did you get your handle to look so long? Mine looks so sad ☹️


----------



## Jules626

Chiichan said:


> Heyyyy we’re twinning today!
> 
> View attachment 4008095
> 
> 
> Question, how did you get your handle to look so long? Mine looks so sad ☹️
> 
> View attachment 4008096



LOL !! Beautiful Bosphore you have there yourself. [emoji847] I think it’s because the scarf I used was way too big for what I was trying to do with it (like I said I personally like the finished result but hey). So there is quite a bit of material wrapped pretty tightly around the handle. Maybe if you use a larger scarf so it adds the thickness like it did to mine.


----------



## Chiichan

Jules626 said:


> LOL !! Beautiful Bosphore you have there yourself. [emoji847] I think it’s because the scarf I used was way too big for what I was trying to do with it (like I said I personally like the finished result but hey). So there is quite a bit of material wrapped pretty tightly around the handle. Maybe if you use a larger scarf so it adds the thickness like it did to mine.



Why thank you! Hehe idk why they discontinued it... it’s easily one of the best backpacks. I like the finished result on yours too. I think I’ll play with some of my full size scarves to see I’ll get that effect too. [emoji847]


----------



## Jules626

Chiichan said:


> Why thank you! Hehe idk why they discontinued it... it’s easily one of the best backpacks. I like the finished result on yours too. I think I’ll play with some of my full size scarves to see I’ll get that effect too. [emoji847]



Agreed ! Post photos when you get one you like.


----------



## awayfromblue

With my speedy bandouliere


----------



## pmburk

Graceful MM & puzzle charm riding shotgun on a Starbucks run.


----------



## Tinamanzo

qwerty234 said:


> With my speedy bandouliere


Is this the 30?


----------



## leechiyong

Carrying my Essential Trunk as I try the new Crystal Ball Frapp:


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## Hollie91999

Out and About, New to me Alma.  Love her pop of color


----------



## SassyMissClassy

On the way home from mommy duties


----------



## Gabi69

leechiyong said:


> Carrying my Essential Trunk as I try the new Crystal Ball Frapp:
> View attachment 4010542



LOVE IT


----------



## camalie

Taking in the Christian Dior exhibit at the ROM with my vintage St Cloud GM (and a twisted tassel that my husband didn’t notice )


----------



## Sandra Munk

minababe said:


> I'm really not the backpack type but loooove the Louis backpacks! Looks amazing for a vintage one Now I want one


Love backpacks!!
Hey, I just bought a vintage 1985 mono speedy 30...great condition until I got home and noticed one of the Fleur de Lois is completely worn off, center of bag. Rest of canvas is FLAWLESS.... HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE?!! I treated myself to a beautiful crossbody from LV store two weeks ago.... saw the speedy at a local designer resale store.. had to have it... now I am obsessing over the faded monogram!!
Thoughts?!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My mini pochette!


----------



## Hollie91999

Montaigne


----------



## Aliluvlv

MWT Neverfull finally gets to rest after a long work week while MC Pochette stands at the ready for the weekend. [emoji4]  Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## fyn72

At the hairdresser


----------



## ria616

Running errands with kabuki


----------



## djm899

So this has been a pretty good or bad couple of weeks, depending on how you look at it...2 bags, 2 charms. don't know what came over me. Something about Spring Fever??


----------



## Twingles

djm899 said:


> So this has been a pretty good or bad couple of weeks, depending on how you look at it...2 bags, 2 charms. don't know what came over me. Something about Spring Fever??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012141


Turenne MM or PM?  So lovely!  Enjoy.


----------



## djm899

It's the Turenne MM...I think the Sperone makes it look smaller. By the way, the canvas on the Sperone is soft and luscious


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> MWT Neverfull finally gets to rest after a long work week while MC Pochette stands at the ready for the weekend. [emoji4]  Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012040


Such beautiful options!  I love your gorgeous pieces. You must enjoy using them so much!


----------



## musiclover

fyn72 said:


> At the hairdresser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012067


So pretty all in pink!  Your beautiful green jewel is very lovely as well!


----------



## musiclover

djm899 said:


> So this has been a pretty good or bad couple of weeks, depending on how you look at it...2 bags, 2 charms. don't know what came over me. Something about Spring Fever??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012141


I’m thinking you’re having a fantastic week!  Love your beautiful bags and charms!


----------



## SassyMissClassy

Hollie91999 said:


> Montaigne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012004



Such a gorgeous pop of color [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## SassyMissClassy

fyn72 said:


> At the hairdresser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012067



Ring and bag envy! [emoji7]


----------



## ulla

Pallas Clutch


----------



## Aliluvlv

musiclover said:


> Such beautiful options!  I love your gorgeous pieces. You must enjoy using them so much!


Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## JWWIFE

Mz Graceful DE MM at the airport!!! 
Waiting to Board the plane [emoji574]️


----------



## Poochie231080

Haven’t used these for a while


----------



## Petruspus

Cafe Laurent, Paris. Amazing jazz.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Ahhh!!! I need to catch up with this thread. I’ve been busy busy—- but today I have the chance to go to the nail salon. Here’s my Felicie with my pink AllSaints leather jacket:


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> Ahhh!!! I need to catch up with this thread. I’ve been busy busy—- but today I have the chance to go to the nail salon. Here’s my Felicie with my pink AllSaints leather jacket:
> 
> View attachment 4012807



Good to see you post again PNJ.  Your Felicie looks great with your jacket — I think DA and pink pair beautifully together.   Hope you can catch a breather soon from your busy schedule .


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Iamminda said:


> Good to see you post again PNJ.  Your Felicie looks great with your jacket — I think DA and pink pair beautifully together.   Hope you can catch a breather soon from your busy schedule .



Hi!! Glad to be semi back in TPF. I’m back in school to earn a certificate for program management whil still working full time. I won’t be buying new purses for a while 

I love DA and pink together and literally obsessed with this color combo from LV.

I hope everything’s OK with you @Iamminda! I noticed you updated your avatar pic— is he a relative or an actor? Sometimes I feel like I’m chatting with someone very handsome


----------



## Twingles

pearlsnjeans said:


> Ahhh!!! I need to catch up with this thread. I’ve been busy busy—- but today I have the chance to go to the nail salon. Here’s my Felicie with my pink AllSaints leather jacket:
> 
> View attachment 4012807


This looks so pretty and fresh for spring. Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> Hi!! Glad to be semi back in TPF. I’m back in school to earn a certificate for program management whil still working full time. I won’t be buying new purses for a while
> 
> I love DA and pink together and literally obsessed with this color combo from LV.
> 
> I hope everything’s OK with you @Iamminda! I noticed you updated your avatar pic— is he a relative or an actor? Sometimes I feel like I’m chatting with someone very handsome



Oh wow,  I applaud you for going back to school and working full time — what dedication and discipline you have.  That is great.  Btw, I like your new earrings on the other thread .  

The guy in my avatar is my DH.  LOL.  Totally kidding.  Just my celeb crush (lead singer of the band OneRepublic).  I have used his picture as my avatar forever (changing to a different pic of him every 6 months or so).  My real DH recently teased me about “my boyfriend” when he saw me typing away with my avatar right next to my text.

Anyways,  I hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## litchi

Dropping by this thread, too.  LVxSupreme Keepall after a long trip.


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

pearlsnjeans said:


> Ahhh!!! I need to catch up with this thread. I’ve been busy busy—- but today I have the chance to go to the nail salon. Here’s my Felicie with my pink AllSaints leather jacket:
> 
> View attachment 4012807



Chiming in to say I love the combo too! That jacket is gorgeous. I love pink; I should pop into All Saints and see what else they have.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Iamminda said:


> Oh wow,  I applaud you for going back to school and working full time — what dedication and discipline you have.  That is great.  Btw, I like your new earrings on the other thread .
> 
> The guy in my avatar is my DH.  LOL.  Totally kidding.  Just my celeb crush (lead singer of the band OneRepublic).  I have used his picture as my avatar forever (changing to a different pic of him every 6 months or so).  My real DH recently teased me about “my boyfriend” when he saw me typing away with my avatar right next to my text.
> 
> Anyways,  I hope you have a good weekend.



The course is set up in a way where I can work full time— it’s a 2 year program. Thankfully my employer offers flex time and is very supportive.

Now I actually really thought he was your DH before continuing to read the rest of your reply!  Your actual DH is such a good sport—

The raindrop earrings from Chanel are stunning! They found me through my lovely SA.

Have a lovely rest of your weekend!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Pink Chanel Frosting said:


> Chiming in to say I love the combo too! That jacket is gorgeous. I love pink; I should pop into All Saints and see what else they have.



Thank you!  AllSaints have lovely stuff for spring! I especially like their leather jackets this time around— I highly recommend checking them out


----------



## awayfromblue

Tinamanzo said:


> Is this the 30?


Yep, it's the 30


----------



## Hollie91999

She's such a cutie


----------



## fyn72

Blossom Felicie


----------



## shalomjude

fyn72 said:


> Blossom Felicie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013314


Stunning piece
Hope you are enjoying your Sunday


----------



## fyn72

shalomjude said:


> Stunning piece
> Hope you are enjoying your Sunday



Thank you! Yes now I’m finished work I’m enjoying my Sunday, hope you are too [emoji4]


----------



## shalomjude

fyn72 said:


> Thank you! Yes now I’m finished work I’m enjoying my Sunday, hope you are too [emoji4]



Hightlight of my week at Coles
4 day week next week


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Oh wow,  I applaud you for going back to school and working full time — what dedication and discipline you have.  That is great.  Btw, I like your new earrings on the other thread .
> 
> The guy in my avatar is my DH.  LOL.  Totally kidding.  Just my celeb crush (lead singer of the band OneRepublic).  I have used his picture as my avatar forever (changing to a different pic of him every 6 months or so).  My real DH recently teased me about “my boyfriend” when he saw me typing away with my avatar right next to my text.
> 
> Anyways,  I hope you have a good weekend.



This is so informative.  All this time i thought you were a man with great taste since you like a lot of my posts! Hahaha!!!


----------



## Cocoabean

JWWIFE said:


> Mz Graceful DE MM at the airport!!!
> Waiting to Board the plane [emoji574]️
> 
> View attachment 4012528



LV and Popeyes Chicken..what more could you ask for? Love it!


----------



## Sandy1017

Sitting pretty. Got her yesterday and couldn’t be more excited!


----------



## JWWIFE

Cocoabean said:


> LV and Popeyes Chicken..what more could you ask for? Love it!



Right!! Thanks


----------



## Poochie231080

Lazy day with Neverfull World Tour Pochette and my Twist Epi Denim bracelet


----------



## elinda

At Louvre Abu Dhabi


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This is so informative.  All this time i thought you were a man with great taste since you like a lot of my posts! Hahaha!!!


Lol.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

At the Dallas Museum of Art, small family reunion of 2 [emoji1][emoji38]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Oh look, another distant relative [emoji16]


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4013966
> 
> 
> At the Dallas Museum of Art, small family reunion of 2 [emoji1][emoji38]



I love this beautiful family reunion.  This bag is just so gorgeous (the purplish/periwinkle color, the waterlillies, all the pretty details, the inside, all of it),   Hope it was a fun museum visit.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> I love this beautiful family reunion.  This bag is just so gorgeous (the purplish/periwinkle color, the waterlillies, all the pretty details, the inside, all of it),   Hope it was a fun museum visit.



‘‘Twas awesome!!! I just couldn’t pass up the chance to be a total dork and take a pic of the bag in front of Waterlilies.  I think the one which Koons took the print from is in a museum in Japan.


----------



## runner1234

JCMB said:


> My neverfull joining me for coffee
> View attachment 3983757
> 
> Although i think it's no longer mine...


Omg love this!!!


----------



## runner1234

LV_4ever said:


> Packing for a Caribbean vacation- so ready for the warm sun!
> View attachment 3985645


So lovely! Have an amazing trip!


----------



## runner1234

leechiyong said:


> Getting tea with my Essential Trunk:
> View attachment 3987377


Obsessed!!!


----------



## runner1234

Not officially mine yet but definitely next on the list, obsessed with petit malle


----------



## musiclover

pearlsnjeans said:


> Ahhh!!! I need to catch up with this thread. I’ve been busy busy—- but today I have the chance to go to the nail salon. Here’s my Felicie with my pink AllSaints leather jacket:
> 
> View attachment 4012807


So pretty, and it makes me feel like Spring has arrived!   Your jacket is really beautiful!


----------



## musiclover

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4013970
> 
> 
> Oh look, another distant relative [emoji16]


This is beautiful and so funny all at the same time!  Hope the family reunion was enjoyed by all!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

musiclover said:


> So pretty, and it makes me feel like Spring has arrived!   Your jacket is really beautiful!



Hello @musiclover!  Thank you so much   I just hope that warmer temperatures will stick around instead of going back to winter temps!  I hope you are well and have better weather in your neck of the woods.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

runner1234 said:


> Not officially mine yet but definitely next on the list, obsessed with petit malle



So chic! I love your whole outfit


----------



## Ev23

My city trunk


----------



## Ev23

With my Frank Gehry bag ❤️


----------



## GeorginaLavender

musiclover said:


> This is beautiful and so funny all at the same time!  Hope the family reunion was enjoyed by all!



Awwhhh thanks musiclover [emoji16] It was really funny because a group of people actually stared at the bag while I quickly snapped pics with the bag in front of the painting.  They looked amused that my bag matched the painting.  My bag feels legitimate now that it’s been to the museum [emoji322][emoji898][emoji322]


----------



## candypoo

Off work!


----------



## Spardeshi

23adeline said:


> Capucines with bandeau
> View attachment 3989315
> 
> 
> I find Capucines MM is a bit too big for me now
> View attachment 3989316


----------



## Aliluvlv

So gorgeous! Great job!


----------



## frzsri

candypoo said:


> View attachment 4014361
> 
> Off work!



Gorgeous, lovely for spring


----------



## evesorto

My new-to-me baby...


----------



## Sparklett22

Getting yogurt with this little one on this beautiful day


----------



## musiclover

pearlsnjeans said:


> Hello @musiclover!  Thank you so much   I just hope that warmer temperatures will stick around instead of going back to winter temps!  I hope you are well and have better weather in your neck of the woods.


Thanks, PnJ!  It’s been a soggy spring so far with lots of rain. But hopefully we will have warmer weather shortly. I’m looking forward to gardening as soon as it dries out a bit!


----------



## Mischka7211

Off to work for my Neverfull’s first outing [emoji4]


----------



## Love4MK

Wearing this little cutie that my aunt generously got me for my 30th birthday!  Paired it with my new Tory Burch cuff!


----------



## kina.strickland

Having Lunch with my Speedy B 30 [emoji7]


----------



## luv2bling

kina.strickland said:


> View attachment 4014726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having Lunch with my Speedy B 30 [emoji7]


@kina.strickland - .  would you mind sharing what bag your luggage tag goes with?  Thanks!


----------



## kina.strickland

luv2bling said:


> @kina.strickland - .  would you mind sharing what bag your luggage tag goes with?  Thanks!



Sorry, I purchased it at the FlagShip Store on 5th ave in NY with the After Sales Employees who showed me a few Luggage tags to choose from the men’s spare parts messengers bags. I always get lucky with getting a luggage tag from that store!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Ev23 said:


> My city trunk





Ev23 said:


> With my Frank Gehry bag ❤️


You have some very awesome pieces Ev. Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing.


----------



## fyn72

Capucines bb [emoji177]


----------



## Ev23

vinbenphon1 said:


> You have some very awesome pieces Ev. Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing.


Thank you so much


----------



## fuel122909

With my Damien Azur pochette having a delicious dinner with hubby in Cancun, Mexico.


----------



## BocaBunny

My ride or die my Iena on the way to work. Love this bag!


----------



## leechiyong

My Nano Pallas on my desk with some tulips:


----------



## heatherfair

Haven’t posted for a while... My Neverfull glamping.


----------



## dgaf

Just switched out from Ms. Alma to Ms. Speedy


----------



## luv2bling

kina.strickland said:


> Sorry, I purchased it at the FlagShip Store on 5th ave in NY with the After Sales Employees who showed me a few Luggage tags to choose from the men’s spare parts messengers bags. I always get lucky with getting a luggage tag from that store!


Thank you - actually that's very helpful!


----------



## NeLVoe

Waiting for my friend to have some coffee with my workhorse Speedy Bandouliere 25 and my cute Evasion Mini Pochette


----------



## Sandra.AT

With my montaigne mm noir at the nail studio


----------



## Cocoabean

NeLVoe said:


> Waiting for my friend to have some coffee with my workhorse Speedy Bandouliere 25 and my cute Evasion Mini Pochette
> View attachment 4016260



Love this! I so wish the gentleman in the Evasion line had a beard or goatee. Then it would be my DH, me with the glasses, and my dog (a yellow Labrador). Of course, then I'd have to be on the hunt for a full set of all SLGs with this print on them.


----------



## NeLVoe

Cocoabean said:


> Love this! I so wish the gentleman in the Evasion line had a beard or goatee. Then it would be my DH, me with the glasses, and my dog (a yellow Labrador). Of course, then I'd have to be on the hunt for a full set of all SLGs with this print on them.


Cute idea!  Another alternative would be the employment of a permanent marker


----------



## Cocoabean

NeLVoe said:


> Cute idea!  Another alternative would be the employment of a permanent marker



Don't think I haven't considered it!


----------



## Natifim

Going out with pochette damier azur! Inside there is the marie lou compact wallet that I recently bought it, and Im loving it!!


----------



## Kitty157

maiden trip to Montreal! One of my favourite places to visit.


----------



## eena1230

I just love this cute thing...


----------



## PlentyofStef

eena1230 said:


> I just love this cute thing...


Went to the LV store tonight to get a mini PA and the woman next to me was debating getting the one she found in the store. Although she had been looking for it for months. Thankfully she decided to take it  It is beautiful!


----------



## eena1230

PlentyofStef said:


> Went to the LV store tonight to get a mini PA and the woman next to me was debating getting the one she found in the store. Although she had been looking for it for months. Thankfully she decided to take it  It is beautiful!


I’m surprised they still have this bag in the store... My SA can’t even place an order for me so I ended up stalking the website for weeks...


----------



## PlentyofStef

eena1230 said:


> I’m surprised they still have this bag in the store... My SA can’t even place an order for me so I ended up stalking the website for weeks...


She might have been on a waitlist. Didn’t ask her. But I did tell her it was beautiful and she should take it and that’s when she said she had been looking for one for months. She was excited to have found it.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Not really an action shot, more like a staged shot for my IG since I received my order for some 3D Sakura bag charms.



A detail shot of the bag charm; I chose the colors black and hot pink to match my Vaneau’s colors.


----------



## zoe456

Monogram Eclipse Pochette Voyage MM at the Intercontinental Hotel in San Francisco.


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> Not really an action shot, more like a staged shot for my IG since I received my order for some 3D Sakura bag charms.
> View attachment 4017254
> 
> 
> A detail shot of the bag charm; I chose the colors black and hot pink to match my Vaneau’s colors.
> 
> View attachment 4017253



Those charms are just so pretty and they look great with your beautiful Vaneau.


----------



## Poochie231080

Commuting with my PM infrarouge


----------



## March786

When on holiday in dubai! The never full is just the perfect companion [emoji177]


----------



## Yuki85

I just realized my SLGs today are all in mono


----------



## Rani

March786 said:


> When on holiday in dubai! The never full is just the perfect companion [emoji177]


I agree! I’m taking my Neverfull mm to Dubai later this year. Did you bring a smaller bag to use in the evenings and during the day?


----------



## ScoutMinion

Ev23 said:


> With my Frank Gehry bag ❤️


I love your coat so much  :o


----------



## Scooch

My new to me delightful GM on the morning commute


----------



## PrincessAsya

Out for the first time in the past couple of years.  It took well over a year of full-time work to get out of the mommy (read “hands-free”) bags.  The touch of vachetta is priceless. I’d never trade that for the care-free treated leather that goes with Damier Ebene.


----------



## PrincessAsya

Oooops, a double post. Apologies!


----------



## Roxannek

My neverfull out with me on vacation in Galveston, Texas at Murdocks.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

In my passenger seat:




Making my Twilly take a much needed break. The Vaneau’s handles are naked but adorned with a flower.


----------



## March786

Oops my picture didn't load [emoji23]


----------



## March786

Rani said:


> I agree! I’m taking my Neverfull mm to Dubai later this year. Did you bring a smaller bag to use in the evenings and during the day?


Hi Rani 
With two young kids the neverfull is just perfect! I use the pouch for evenings out and I also bought my chanel woc with me [emoji4]


----------



## Work_For_Purse

pearlsnjeans said:


> In my passenger seat:
> 
> View attachment 4017689
> 
> 
> Making my Twilly take a much needed break. The Vaneau’s handles are naked but adorned with a flower.


Where did you get this charm?  Just LOVE it.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Work_For_Purse said:


> Where did you get this charm?  Just LOVE it.



I sent you a message!


----------



## LadyInLA

Yuki85 said:


> Picking up my hubby at the airport
> 
> View attachment 3983362



Loving your charm? May I ask where you got him?


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

I haven’t used my Delightful PM in a few months and excited to break her out again. I love her slouch and patina.


----------



## March786

Another beautiful day in dubai with LV neverful
Chanel sunglasses and necklace [emoji41]


----------



## dorayaki90

pearlsnjeans said:


> In my passenger seat:
> 
> View attachment 4017689
> 
> 
> Making my Twilly take a much needed break. The Vaneau’s handles are naked but adorned with a flower.



It’s a beautiful charm, may i know where did you get it from?


----------



## Yuki85

LadyInLA said:


> Loving your charm? May I ask where you got him?



Do you mean from where I got my hubby or my brown bear!!! Ahahha the brown bear is from AliExpress! It is a Korean brand called: Line Friends!


----------



## Cocoabean

My SLGs out to lunch with DH. The cles is empty. I could not find a use for it in this bag, but it is just so cute it was begging to come along.


----------



## frzsri

Coachie1975 said:


> I haven’t used my Delightful PM in a few months and excited to break her out again. I love her slouch and patina.



The slouch and patina is gorgeous! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Cocoabean

Pochette Metis’ Day Out.


----------



## Natifim

My Montorgueil pm at the hotel on a recent trip I made to the countryside with my dog and my boyfriend!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Kitty157 said:


> View attachment 4016853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maiden trip to Montreal! One of my favourite places to visit.


I love your handle protectors, where did you get them??


----------



## Pretty Bags

Coffee with the Luxurious Empreinte Pochette Metis...


----------



## Kitty157

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love your handle protectors, where did you get them??



Hi! Mcraftleather. On Etsy. They’re awesome for traveling.


----------



## Iamminda

My Iena waiting patiently at the doctor’s office today.  Have a good weekend


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Iamminda said:


> My Iena waiting patiently at the doctor’s office today.  Have a good weekend



Now this encourages me to break out my Iéna and take pictures (instead of study)!

I hope you're OK!!! Have a lovely weekend, too~


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> Now this encourages me to break out my Iéna and take pictures (instead of study)!
> 
> I hope you're OK!!! Have a lovely weekend, too~



Yes please take out your lovely Iena, twinnie.  Hope you have a little time to relax in addition to studying this weekend


----------



## Twingles

Cocoabean said:


> My SLGs out to lunch with DH. The cles is empty. I could not find a use for it in this bag, but it is just so cute it was begging to come along.
> 
> View attachment 4018327


Love it!  I do the same with my RB Empreinte Leather Key case....it is so pretty I just carry it empty to have it along for the ride.


----------



## amary18

Poochie231080 said:


> I love your brown bag charm!!! So cute



So cute!!


----------



## coloradolvr

Nice enough to sit outside today with Tote Miroir in Magenta.  Sunbath mule under the table!


----------



## PrincessAsya

Out with the long chain wrap I ordered additionally that I wasn’t so sure about. It turned out just fine, and very comfortable, too!


----------



## Cocoabean

PrincessAsya said:


> View attachment 4019948
> 
> 
> Out with the long chain wrap I ordered additionally that I wasn’t so sure about. It turned out just fine, and very comfortable, too!



I so wish I could downsize that small. The Pochette Metis is as small as I can go, and even that is a stretch for me. I am a carry-my-entire-life-in-my-bag kind of girl. I am really struggling with trying to go with less in my bags due to neck issues.


----------



## PrincessAsya

Cocoabean said:


> I so wish I could downsize that small. The Pochette Metis is as small as I can go, and even that is a stretch for me. I am a carry-my-entire-life-in-my-bag kind of girl. I am really struggling with trying to go with less in my bags due to neck issues.



I’ve been downsizing across all aspects of my life for a few years now and I only go this light if I go out by myself and for very short spins. It only comfortably holds keys, a cell phone and a small wallet.


----------



## Kaya7

pearlsnjeans said:


> Ahhh!!! I need to catch up with this thread. I’ve been busy busy—- but today I have the chance to go to the nail salon. Here’s my Felicie with my pink AllSaints leather jacket:
> 
> View attachment 4012807


Love it all, I do not have DA in my collection, but I feel this year everything change


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clapton across from the 5th Ave. LV store in NYC


----------



## WinSailor

Out and about running errands with the hubs!


----------



## fyn72

Twingles said:


> Love it!  I do the same with my RB Empreinte Leather Key case....it is so pretty I just carry it empty to have it along for the ride.


Aww how cute you are! I keep mine with only a few spare cards in it haha just love to look at it too!


----------



## Mrsfunnyman

In route to my nephew’s birthday dinner


----------



## luvlux64

With my Neonoe for tonight’s early Easter dinner   .. Have a great Saturday night guys


----------



## Venessa84

All ready for Easter tomorrow


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> All ready for Easter tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020648


The Palm Springs is the perfect bag to wear when you go Easter egg hunting with your little bunny tomorrow


----------



## susiana

Guess who is giving me company [emoji39]


----------



## bunnyNwife

[emoji254] [emoji254] [emoji254] with my Flowegram monogram shawl.


----------



## Sunshine mama

luvlux64 said:


> With my Neonoe for tonight’s early Easter dinner   .. Have a great Saturday night guys
> View attachment 4020584
> View attachment 4020583


Love all the accent colors together!


----------



## Montaigne

Off for Easter Tea party.


----------



## fabuleux

luvlux64 said:


> With my Neonoe for tonight’s early Easter dinner   .. Have a great Saturday night guys
> View attachment 4020584
> View attachment 4020583


I love your Honda belt.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Celebrating easter with my montaigne bb and a lipstick which fits to it...it is the BEST lipstick ever!!!! I put it on 5 hours ago and it still looks THE SAME (without refreshing it)and i ate and drank a lot..I can't believe that somethig like this exists..maybelline superstay matte ink is my favorite ..I already regret buying my chanel lipstick haha


----------



## luvlux64

fabuleux said:


> I love your Honda belt.


 ... that’s exactly what my brothers call it!!!


----------



## Poochie231080

Easter’s companion


----------



## Michellee39

Beside the MOTHER backpack


----------



## Venessa84

Michellee39 said:


> Beside the MOTHER backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021264


That is one monster sized backpack!  I love it...hahaha


----------



## bakeacookie

Getting food with my Hawaii Neverfull [emoji4]


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Waiting at Tokyo station to board the JR rail to Osaka. With my travel companions. I swear, these two are the best!


----------



## 1LV

PuccaNGaru said:


> Waiting at Tokyo station to board the JR rail to Osaka. With my travel companions. I swear, these two are the best!
> View attachment 4022027


Couldn’t agree more!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Waiting for ramen and curry for dinner...


----------



## PamK

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4022083
> 
> 
> Waiting for ramen and curry for dinner...



Congratulations on your gorgeous new bag!! I saw it in the store yesterday - it is amazing looking! [emoji177]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

PamK said:


> Congratulations on your gorgeous new bag!! I saw it in the store yesterday - it is amazing looking! [emoji177]



Thank you!!! I know as a bag mommy I’m not supposed to have a favorite, but this one is pretty close to the top of the list.  The color combo is gorgeous, and the hardware is fantastic.  You can also carry it multi-ways: backpack, top handle, shoulder, and crossbody.  I can fangirl a novel all the ways I LOVE this nifty little bag!!!


----------



## PamK

GeorginaLavender said:


> Thank you!!! I know as a bag mommy I’m not supposed to have a favorite, but this one is pretty close to the top of the list.  The color combo is gorgeous, and the hardware is fantastic.  You can also carry it multi-ways: backpack, top handle, shoulder, and crossbody.  I can fangirl a novel all the ways I LOVE this nifty little bag!!!



The color combo/latch is beautiful! My SC told me they had just put it out, and they were all obsessing over it! I loved how the sides are “magnet” cinched so it opens up so easily. If I wasn’t there to collect other items, it probably would have jumped in my shopping bag! Enjoy!! [emoji1]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

PamK said:


> The color combo/latch is beautiful! My SC told me they had just put it out, and they were all obsessing over it! I loved how the sides are “magnet” cinched so it opens up so easily. If I wasn’t there to collect other items, it probably would have jumped in my shopping bag! Enjoy!! [emoji1]



What did you collect?  Did you post pics anywhere—would love to see!!  Enjoy your new LVs!!


----------



## Mischka7211

Running errands with my NF pouch this morning...I never thought I would get much use out of this piece but the mon mono touch adds a special something [emoji4] Its the perfect casual grab and go piece when I don’t need to carry much.


----------



## PamK

GeorginaLavender said:


> What did you collect?  Did you post pics anywhere—would love to see!!  Enjoy your new LVs!!



I got the Summer Trunks Speedy, Zippy Coin and bandeau! I’m a true Speedy nut, so they’re always hard to pass on! Busy with holiday stuff yesterday, so I’ll unbox today and post some pictures! Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4022083
> 
> 
> Waiting for ramen and curry for dinner...


 Love this! Does this come with 2 straps?


----------



## vinbenphon1

Coffee on the Esplanade with Doc bb.


----------



## Yuki85

Going to visit friends [emoji111]️[emoji214][emoji214] happy Easter everyone


----------



## luv2bling

Michellee39 said:


> Beside the MOTHER backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021264


Wow!  That's some backpack!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Josephine wallet, mini pochette,  and 6key holder.


----------



## PlentyofStef

Sunshine mama said:


> Josephine wallet, mini pochette,  and 6key holder.


And gorgeous tag!


----------



## Bjstew

Sunshine mama said:


> Josephine wallet, mini pochette,  and 6key holder.


Where did you get this bag and strap?


----------



## GeorginaLavender

PamK said:


> I got the Summer Trunks Speedy, Zippy Coin and bandeau! I’m a true Speedy nut, so they’re always hard to pass on! Busy with holiday stuff yesterday, so I’ll unbox today and post some pictures! Thanks!



Yay!!! Can’t wait to see them—what a set!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this! Does this come with 2 straps?



Yes—2 straps for backpack, but I decided to use as crossbody last nite (so only 1 strap).


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Josephine wallet, mini pochette,  and 6key holder.



You are ROCKING the clear bag trend!!! You make this look so chic [emoji119][emoji119]


----------



## PamK

New Summer Trunks mixing up with some oldies but goodies!


----------



## miss_chiff

PamK said:


> New Summer Trunks mixing up with some oldies but goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022669
> View attachment 4022670


Beautiful view! Enjoy your new goodies


----------



## PamK

miss_chiff said:


> Beautiful view! Enjoy your new goodies



Thank you, miss_chiff! [emoji254]


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> You are ROCKING the clear bag trend!!! You make this look so chic [emoji119][emoji119]


Thank you GL!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

PamK said:


> New Summer Trunks mixing up with some oldies but goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022669
> View attachment 4022670



Utterly Fabulous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PamK

GeorginaLavender said:


> Utterly Fabulous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Many thanks GeorginaLavender!! [emoji177][emoji6]


----------



## chinchin_lim

Felicia in Cameron Highlands, Malaysia


----------



## Bagko

PamK said:


> New Summer Trunks mixing up with some oldies but goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022669
> View attachment 4022670


Beautiful! I was able to order the bandeau online but others are not available. Hopefully I can get the other trunks when I go to Paris next month


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Sitting in on “Mary Poppins” rehearsal, working on props for “Once On This Island Jr”, and doing some planning for next year. [emoji16]


----------



## PamK

Bagko said:


> Beautiful! I was able to order the bandeau online but others are not available. Hopefully I can get the other trunks when I go to Paris next month



Thank you so much, Bagko! I hope you’re successful in getting the pieces you want in Paris. I had requested the Speedy ahead of time, but my boutique had only obtained a few pieces in this collection. [emoji253]


----------



## fyn72

Pastels [emoji177]


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fyn72 said:


> Pastels [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023062


Love this combo, all the pinks are so sweet! The Trunks Sarah is just perfect to tie them together


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Admiring my travel combo


----------



## Poochie231080

chinchin_lim said:


> Felicia in Cameron Highlands, Malaysia



So serene


----------



## Yuki85

fyn72 said:


> Pastels [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023062


Beautiful combo!!


----------



## Rani

chinchin_lim said:


> Felicia in Cameron Highlands, Malaysia


Wow, it looks beautiful! I love your Felicie and was wondering where you were able to find the strap? It must make your Felicie even more versatile.


----------



## AnnaSteurer

my aunt stayed at our place for 1 night and came with her beautiful and very well loved LVs. The neverfull is close to 10 years old and the keepall is just a little bit younger. I thought they looked so gorgeous with the rich patina and had to take a pic. sadly the lighting late at night was not great in our hallway but nonetheless LVs are always pretty


----------



## dooneybaby

chinchin_lim said:


> Felicia in Cameron Highlands, Malaysia


What a beautiful setting!


----------



## frzsri

PuccaNGaru said:


> Waiting at Tokyo station to board the JR rail to Osaka. With my travel companions. I swear, these two are the best!
> View attachment 4022027



OT: Am jealous you are in Japan at the moment. Missing Tokyo[emoji28]


----------



## vinbenphon1

Waiting for the train with my Golden Light twist.


----------



## candypoo

Just practicing my bow tying skills


----------



## fabuleux

vinbenphon1 said:


> Waiting for the train with my Golden Light twist.
> 
> View attachment 4023522


So pretty.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Had a fun time at the Yayoi Kusama exhibit in my city with epi Bento


----------



## Sunshine mama

vinbenphon1 said:


> Waiting for the train with my Golden Light twist.
> 
> View attachment 4023522


LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Out with my vintage Noé​


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## Sunshine mama

frivofrugalista said:


> Had a fun time at the Yayoi Kusama exhibit in my city with epi Bento
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023530
> View attachment 4023532


OMG!!!! You and the bag look amazing. I can't wait to do my mod shot at  Kusama exhibit!  It's coming to my neck of the woods from July to September!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sunshine mama said:


> OMG!!!! You and the bag look amazing. I can't wait to do my mod shot at  Kusama exhibit!  It's coming top my neck of the woods from July to September!



Thank you! It’s surreal and amazing! Make sure you get tickets ASAP and enjoy![emoji170]


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Had a fun time at the Yayoi Kusama exhibit in my city with epi Bento
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023530
> View attachment 4023532



Agree with Sunshine Mama — you and your Bento look terrific.  I heard about this exhibit and would have loved to have seen it last fall.  But it did not come to my area (plus you have to be lightning quick buying the tickets (like buying Hamilton tickets, lol)).  Glad you had a great time.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4023720


Wow, this color looks so pretty on you — perfect match for the scarf/bandeau.  If I remember correctly, this color reminds me of your beautiful Alma.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Agree with Sunshine Mama — you and your Bento look terrific.  I heard about this exhibit and would have loved to have seen it last fall.  But it did not come to my area (plus you have to be lightning quick buying the tickets (like buying Hamilton tickets, lol)).  Glad you had a great time.



Haha yes I was up from 3am and refreshing the page until 10am when I got in. It was crazy but well worth a day less sleep. Thank you, hope you get a chance to see it.[emoji170]


----------



## kerz23

At the Dr


----------



## Aoifs

kerz23 said:


> View attachment 4023829
> 
> At the Dr


Looks great. Can you use the thicker strap crossbody? I find the strap that comes with the NeoNoe a little thin sometimes.


----------



## kerz23

Aoifs said:


> Looks great. Can you use the thicker strap crossbody? I find the strap that comes with the NeoNoe a little thin sometimes.



Not for me, it’s a little bit too short.  I use the  thin strap for the cross body and the extra strap for my shoulder.


----------



## Twingles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4023720


Stunning outfit!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My new Alma BB in Rose Ballerine is on her second outing


----------



## Starbucks Girl

Neverfull MM in Pivoine


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you ladies! Wishing you a happy start of Spring 


Iamminda said:


> Wow, this color looks so pretty on you — perfect match for the scarf/bandeau.  If I remember correctly, this color reminds me of your beautiful Alma.





Twingles said:


> Stunning outfit!


----------



## fyn72

New purchase today.. love at first sight [emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> New purchase today.. love at first sight [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4024609


Lucky!!! You look stunning!


----------



## frzsri

fyn72 said:


> New purchase today.. love at first sight [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4024609



I saw this in store earlier today. It’s gorgeous!
Congratulations on your new bag[emoji173]️

Trying on Alma BB in Denim. Must be my lucky day as one piece came in when I went to pick up my WT NF. When I called earlier in the week, it was OOS.


----------



## chinchin_lim

Rani said:


> Wow, it looks beautiful! I love your Felicie and was wondering where you were able to find the strap? It must make your Felicie even more versatile.


Thank u! The strap was from my mini backpack.


----------



## fyn72

frzsri said:


> I saw this in store earlier today. It’s gorgeous!
> Congratulations on your new bag[emoji173]️
> 
> Trying on Alma BB in Denim. Must be my lucky day as one piece came in when I went to pick up my WT NF. When I called earlier in the week, it was OOS.
> 
> View attachment 4024639



Thank you [emoji5] and congrats to you too! I never see that denim in store


----------



## mcmrks

writing and travelling


----------



## Fierymo

With my favourite backpack - Montsouris GM


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Lockme is ready to leave the house with me.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

At narita airport awaiting a flight


----------



## Sonmi999

Matchy-matchy with the Run Away sneakers and the pouch from the Neverfull DA with rose ballerine interior ❤️ I just went out to run some errands and these items were perfect!


----------



## AndreaM99

Something for cloudy almost rainy day. Lumi in Terre.


----------



## viewwing

mcmrks said:


> View attachment 4024651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> writing and travelling


I love writing and traveling too. You do it so stylishly too!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Trying on my new noir denim shawl in London’s new Bond Street store. I had a hard time deciding which colour to go for.bit I’m pleased with my purchases as I have two scarfs in one


----------



## Bagko

Ready for tomorrow


----------



## PamK

Jordyaddict said:


> View attachment 4025724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying on my new noir denim shawl in London’s new Bond Street store. I had a hard time deciding which colour to go for.bit I’m pleased with my purchases as I have two scarfs in one



Congratulations on your beautiful new shawl! I’ve worn the heck out of my blue one, and I just bought a black one too! They are so soft and warm. I wear mine like a wrap when I don’t want to bother with a jacket or sweater. I’m sure you’ll love yours too! [emoji177]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just wanted a fun bag today  because it's snowing outside.


----------



## Aoifs

Sunshine mama said:


> Just wanted a fun bag today  because it's snowing outside.


This is great - can I ask where you got it? Perfect for rainy days!


----------



## March786

This was from my last day on holiday in fujaira - UAE [emoji7]


----------



## LV_4ever

Sunshine mama said:


> Just wanted a fun bag today  because it's snowing outside.



Completely inspired for a stadium bag. This looks great!


----------



## elinda

March786 said:


> This was from my last day on holiday in fujaira - UAE [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026208


Hope you had a great time!
I live in Dubai and love going on mini breaks to Fujairah!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aoifs said:


> This is great - can I ask where you got it? Perfect for rainy days!


I got it from Amazon. I cut the strap off and used my own strap though.  I also attached spring O rings to attatch my strap.


----------



## March786

elinda said:


> Hope you had a great time!
> I live in Dubai and love going on mini breaks to Fujairah!



thankyou

As my aunt lives in dubai, I have been travelling there for the past almost 20yrs 
This was the first time we travelled to Fujairah and it was perfect! The kids loved the resort and I managed to totally relax! I think we will be going back 
Please do share any tips


----------



## Prada Prince

Had a wonderful time in Genoa and Portofino... Took the Pochette Metis and Keepall 50 with me.


----------



## Jordyaddict

Finally have my favourite back from repair! 
Coming along for the ride to take my fur babies to there holiday for the next week!


----------



## Galadriel72

Shopping with my South Bank Besace, this bag is so carefree, love it!


----------



## elinda

March786 said:


> thankyou
> 
> As my aunt lives in dubai, I have been travelling there for the past almost 20yrs
> This was the first time we travelled to Fujairah and it was perfect! The kids loved the resort and I managed to totally relax! I think we will be going back
> Please do share any tips



We just always stay at the same place - Le Meridien Al Aqah, as there’s enough there to keep everyone happy 
Which resort did you stay at?


----------



## Deleted member 629947

PA in DA


----------



## March786

elinda said:


> We just always stay at the same place - Le Meridien Al Aqah, as there’s enough there to keep everyone happy
> Which resort did you stay at?


Hello
Yes that was next to our resort, we stayed at the intercontinental - it opened in October 2017 - luckily we don’t pay for hotels  in that chain. 
The kids club was a huge bonus


----------



## Sunshine mama

Galadriel72 said:


> View attachment 4026909
> 
> Shopping with my South Bank Besace, this bag is so carefree, love it!


You look stunning! I love your scarf also.  May i ask what it is ?


----------



## Galadriel72

Sunshine mama said:


> You look stunning! I love your scarf also.  May i ask what it is ?[/


----------



## Galadriel72

Thank you very much  I have to admit, the scarf is from Primark and I bought it last year for 2 Euro at a sale


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nice!


----------



## elinda

March786 said:


> Hello
> Yes that was next to our resort, we stayed at the intercontinental - it opened in October 2017 - luckily we don’t pay for hotels  in that chain.
> The kids club was a huge bonus


Ah yes I saw it last time, it looked completed but wasn’t open yet. Will definitely try it once I have collected enough points for a free stay lol, hopefully soon!
Good to know about the kids club!


----------



## Venessa84

I haven’t used my Alma in quite a while and thought I’d bring it out in hopes of some sunshine 


I still love it but it’s not the easiest bag to tote around with a 1 year old...it doesn’t even fit under the stroller


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> I haven’t used my Alma in quite a while and thought I’d bring it out in hopes of some sunshine
> View attachment 4027048
> 
> I still love it but it’s not the easiest bag to tote around with a 1 year old...it doesn’t even fit under the stroller


Love this shade of yellow!  What is this yellow called?


----------



## March786

elinda said:


> Ah yes I saw it last time, it looked completed but wasn’t open yet. Will definitely try it once I have collected enough points for a free stay lol, hopefully soon!
> Good to know about the kids club!



Fabulous! Don't you just love their loyalty points system, it's such a great bonus 
Let me know how you like it


----------



## Twingles

Galadriel72 said:


> View attachment 4026909
> 
> Shopping with my South Bank Besace, this bag is so carefree, love it!


Looks fantastic on you!  I’d give just about anything if they’d make this in Mono, as well.


----------



## Serva1

Late lunch, my LV hiding in the background


----------



## Serva1

Close up, love my Artsy [emoji173]️[emoji177]


----------



## BocaBunny

Switched from my Iena to my Speedy B. No strap today


----------



## Galadriel72

Twingles said:


> Looks fantastic on you!  I’d give just about anything if they’d make this in Mono, as well.


Thank you so much Mono would be great, too!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Boots in action 
TGIF!!!
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## PrincessAsya




----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this shade of yellow!  What is this yellow called?



Thank you!! It’s my fave color. If I remember correctly it’s called citron.


----------



## Iamminda

Leo the Lion said:


> Boots in action
> TGIF!!!
> YouTube: Leo Lion LV



Welcome back Leo the Lion!  It has been way too long.  Fabulous boots (and loving all your fabulous CCs too)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Leo the Lion said:


> Boots in action
> TGIF!!!
> YouTube: Leo Lion LV


Love this combo!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Iamminda said:


> Welcome back Leo the Lion!  It has been way too long.  Fabulous boots (and loving all your fabulous CCs too)


It has been forever!! Thanks so much


----------



## AndreaM99

My Lumi in Infini is scared by the view from the 14th floor. SF downtown.


----------



## fyn72

Lunch date and antique store browsing today [emoji4]


----------



## Venessa84

2 nights of Yankees and LVs


----------



## Lorisnote

Sunshine mama said:


> Just wanted a fun bag today  because it's snowing outside.


You inspired me!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lorisnote said:


> You inspired me!!


Awww. Thank you!


----------



## Jordyaddict

With my NF and shawl for a trip to see family in Ireland


----------



## Aoifs

Sunshine mama said:


> I got it from Amazon. I cut the strap off and used my own strap though. [emoji3] I also attached spring O rings to attatch my strap.


So creative. It looks great!


----------



## Aoifs

Jordyaddict said:


> View attachment 4028041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my NF and shawl for a trip to see family in Ireland


Failte romhat! [emoji16]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aoifs said:


> So creative. It looks great!


Thank you!


----------



## babygirlloveLV

Coffee break while shopping with my new Speedy DE.


----------



## MommyDaze

Sitting in the Minute Clinic waiting on DD to have her sports physical so she can try out for the high school Dance Team.


----------



## Jordyaddict

Aoifs said:


> Failte romhat! [emoji16]



Thank you


----------



## Jules626

MommyDaze said:


> Sitting in the Minute Clinic waiting on DD to have her sports physical so she can try out for the high school Dance Team.
> View attachment 4028467


BEAUTIFUL NOE !!


----------



## mdcx

Jules626 said:


> BEAUTIFUL NOE !!


The colour is amazing, a lovely caramel.


----------



## frzsri

OM PA in DA, otw to clinic


----------



## vinbenphon1

Country drive with a lunch stop and my Saint Germain MM and glitter sunnies.


----------



## leechiyong

Waiting for lunch at my favorite hand-pulled noodle shop:


----------



## fyn72

vinbenphon1 said:


> Country drive with a lunch stop and my Saint Germain MM and glitter sunnies.
> 
> View attachment 4028855


beautiful pair I have these sunglasses too! Love them! That colour  St germain..wowwww


----------



## nvie

Sunday chilling with DH


----------



## Montaigne

Sunshine mama said:


> Just wanted a fun bag today  because it's snowing outside.


love the luggage tag too


----------



## luv2bling

Twingles said:


> Looks fantastic on you!  I’d give just about anything if they’d make this in Mono, as well.


ITA with you.   I have the Bloomsbury and it's such a carefree bag and IIRC the South Bank Besace was the replacement for the discontinued Bloomsbury and is very similar.   If the SBB was produced in mono I would buy it as well.


----------



## Petruspus

At the hairdresser for a long needed cut and highlights.


----------



## momof3boyz

Sonmi999 said:


> Matchy-matchy with the Run Away sneakers and the pouch from the Neverfull DA with rose ballerine interior ❤️ I just went out to run some errands and these items were perfect!


I love your look !  I have to ask , how do you like your new run away sneakers ? I made a thread about these shoes ..lol
I am looking to get the denim ones . But have no clue which size to order . Do they run big ? Comfortable ? TIA


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

This big, beautiful mirror is perfect for pictures. [emoji4] Really love my mini!


----------



## Sonmi999

momof3boyz said:


> I love your look !  I have to ask , how do you like your new run away sneakers ? I made a thread about these shoes ..lol
> I am looking to get the denim ones . But have no clue which size to order . Do they run big ? Comfortable ? TIA


Thanks, doll! They are very comfortable, I’ve been enjoying them a lot. I don’t know how to answer about the sizing, because sizes are very different in my country. For example, we don’t have half sizes, and I’m 37.5 on these. I can tell you they don’t run small, but I don’t know if they are true to size or if they run a tad big.


----------



## howardu09

Vintage Nil Messenger- my go-to for errands


----------



## shalomjude

howardu09 said:


> Vintage Nil Messenger- my go-to for errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4029722


Love your Nil and nice to see you here again


----------



## Sunshine mama

AndreaM99 said:


> My Lumi in Infini is scared by the view from the 14th floor. SF downtown.


I agree with your Lumi


----------



## Leo the Lion

fyn72 said:


> Lunch date and antique store browsing today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027786
> View attachment 4027787


What a fun day!


----------



## AndreaM99




----------



## AndreaM99

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 4029445
> 
> 
> This big, beautiful mirror is perfect for pictures. [emoji4] Really love my mini!



I love your Tieks!


----------



## Pretty Bags

Coffee at Laduree with my Pochette Metis...


----------



## Emillie 91




----------



## fyn72

Leo the Lion said:


> What a fun day!


It was a good day  Great to see you hanging around TPF again!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Not in action yet but ready to go with my new Gucci scarf that the hubs just bought me at the Gucci outlet in ky yesterday. He sent a pic and I was like "UH YES" lol!! Who turns down Gucci??


----------



## Leo the Lion

Have a FAB new week everyone ♥
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## Zucnarf

After a long time, nf azur and eyeline pump


----------



## Aoifs

Zucnarf said:


> After a long time, nf azur and eyeline pump
> View attachment 4030581



Love your style!


----------



## Zucnarf

Aoifs said:


> Love your style!



Thank you!!! You are so sweet!


----------



## luxfishin

pearlsnjeans said:


> Not really an action shot, more like a staged shot for my IG since I received my order for some 3D Sakura bag charms.
> View attachment 4017254
> 
> 
> A detail shot of the bag charm; I chose the colors black and hot pink to match my Vaneau’s colors.
> 
> View attachment 4017253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> i love your bag charm.  where did you get it?


----------



## shalomjude

Zucnarf said:


> After a long time, nf azur and eyeline pump
> View attachment 4030581


Great styling ... those shoes


----------



## cheidel

Roxannek said:


> My neverfull out with me on vacation in Galveston, Texas at Murdocks.
> View attachment 4017642


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 4021359
> 
> 
> Getting food with my Hawaii Neverfull [emoji4]


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## cheidel

fyn72 said:


> Pastels [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023062


Simply gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Miss_Dawn said:


> My new Alma BB in Rose Ballerine is on her second outing


Beautiful, and the perfect Lauderee charm (excuse the spelling if incorrect).


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Pastels [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023062


 So sweet. This reminds me of strawberry ice cream and i want to eat this


----------



## Sonmi999

Mono PM and green tea with me at work


----------



## Twingles

Zucnarf said:


> After a long time, nf azur and eyeline pump
> View attachment 4030581


Beautiful outfit!


----------



## Zucnarf

Twingles said:


> Beautiful outfit!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Cocoabean

Speedy B25 in DA waiting with me for physical therapy.


----------



## Bags_4_life

MommyDaze said:


> Sitting in the Minute Clinic waiting on DD to have her sports physical so she can try out for the high school Dance Team.
> View attachment 4028467


Wow wow WOW!!! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Starbucks Girl said:


> Neverfull MM in Pivoine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4024201


Cute sweetie ♥


----------



## Leo the Lion

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 4021359
> 
> 
> Getting food with my Hawaii Neverfull [emoji4]


Twins!! Love it ♥


----------



## paruparo

About to step out for a casual day of running errands lol. Mahina L in Anthracite ❤️


----------



## fyn72

SC BB out today


----------



## Iamminda

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4031720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to step out for a casual day of running errands lol. Mahina L in Anthracite ❤️



This bag is gorgeous — I can see the beautiful LV/floral design very well (been looking for a preloved one and many have almost smooth leather where you can barely see the design).  May I ask how tall you are (in inches if possible)?   Thanks.


----------



## Wamgurl

Iamminda said:


> This bag is gorgeous — I can see the beautiful LV/floral design very well (been looking for a preloved one and many have almost smooth leather where you can barely see the design).  May I ask how tall you are (in inches if possible)?   Thanks.



I’ve been looking for one too! I like large bags and hope it’s not too small on me - I’m 5’9


----------



## paruparo

Iamminda said:


> This bag is gorgeous — I can see the beautiful LV/floral design very well (been looking for a preloved one and many have almost smooth leather where you can barely see the design).  May I ask how tall you are (in inches if possible)?   Thanks.



I am 66 inches and 68 kilograms, if that helps! This was such an unexpected find. I was looking at a noir one, but realized you can barely see the perforations. So i came across the anthracite, and i was pretty happy with how it was really in like new condition when i got it today!



Wamgurl said:


> I’ve been looking for one too! I like large bags and hope it’s not too small on me - I’m 5’9



I think it is a good size. And you can unclasp the middle part so it makes the bag fan out and appear bigger. Also, it so slouchy, so it doesnt appear tiny, if that makes sense. I was able to fit a pochette, a mini pochette, 2diapers, 1 pack of wipes, big sunglasses case, an ipad pro, my daughters sippy cup, and my son’s tablet too. It wasn’t overloaded and still had a lot of space left. And it did not change the way it looked at all- it did not look bulky. I chexked modeling shots and this size looks good on petites, and taller people too!


----------



## Iamminda

paruparo said:


> I am 66 inches and 68 kilograms, if that helps! This was such an unexpected find. I was looking at a noir one, but realized you can barely see the perforations. So i came across the anthracite, and i was pretty happy with how it was really in like new condition when i got it today!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a good size. And you can unclasp the middle part so it makes the bag fan out and appear bigger. Also, it so slouchy, so it doesnt appear tiny, if that makes sense. I was able to fit a pochette, a mini pochette, 2diapers, 1 pack of wipes, big sunglasses case, an ipad pro, my daughters sippy cup, and my son’s tablet too. It wasn’t overloaded and still had a lot of space left. And it did not change the way it looked at all- it did not look bulky. I chexked modeling shots and this size looks good on petites, and taller people too!


Thank you for your reply.  Yes exactly, for some reason, the black ones always look smoothed out without much perforations.  Yours is just beautiful.


----------



## Fi7

Out and about with me today.


----------



## Melli12

My new Clemence waiting at the car workshop to get tires changed - enjoying a good coffee


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4031720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to step out for a casual day of running errands lol. Mahina L in Anthracite ❤️


This is a fantastic looking bag! I have been lurking around looking for a preloved for awhile too. Reminds me of my large leather gucci sukey due to the shape. Hobo's are my absolute favorite. Great choice.


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> SC BB out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031739


Very beautiful, both the bag and the surroundings!


----------



## AndreaM99

Here, I am the busy bee to get all the items I am dreaming about from the store in front of me. So, this should be me in action in LV boutique.


----------



## lvchanellvr

hers4eva said:


> I love modeling..... as you can see I am still modeling with my Louis Vuitton red bow
> Isn't this Key chain  and my Mini pochette  so beautiful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day


So adorable!


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

Trying out my new sneakers


----------



## epeLV

NF at the library! The color looks lighter due to the lighting, but she’s getting a really nice camel patina now after two years of solid use. I love me patina! We’re getting into the rainy season where I live, though, so she’s going to retire tonight for Spring in favor of a waterproof bag.


----------



## AndreaM99




----------



## Miss_Dawn

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, and the perfect Lauderee charm (excuse the spelling if incorrect).



Thank you!


----------



## lvgoddess

AndreaM99 said:


> [emoji813]


Beautiful,  I have to carry mine more[emoji7]


----------



## eena1230

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4031720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to step out for a casual day of running errands lol. Mahina L in Anthracite ❤️


Love the bag... and your name Paruparo..


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Took my Rosalie with me to the tulip fields last Saturday.

Was having a hot cider and fudge when I took this shot:



Then I took 3 bunches of tulips to work last on Monday:


----------



## Lorisnote

At the park with my new transparent bag and my old buddy TP19 & rosalie
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 **Got inspired by  Sunshine mama


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> Took my Rosalie with me to the tulip fields last Saturday.
> 
> Was having a hot cider and fudge when I took this shot:
> View attachment 4032881
> 
> 
> Then I took 3 bunches of tulips to work last on Monday:
> 
> View attachment 4032885


What a wonderful Saturday treat!   Those fuschia tulips kinda match your charm and the edge trim of your lovely Vaneau.  Hope all is well with your work and studies


----------



## Iamminda

Lorisnote said:


> At the park with my new transparent bag and my old buddy TP19 & rosalie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Got inspired by  Sunshine mama



I really like this transparent bag (and your LV of course) — and agree, quite a few of us are inspired by Sunshine Mama


----------



## mdcx

Lorisnote said:


> At the park with my new transparent bag and my old buddy TP19 & rosalie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Got inspired by  Sunshine mama


This is so cute, it's like a raincoat for your cute SLGs


----------



## mej

Twingles said:


> Beautiful outfit!



Love you coat too!


----------



## mej

Twingles said:


> Stunning outfit!



Nice scarf...


----------



## Zoezampalunga

It’s raining [emoji299]️ cats and dogs here. Still unsure which one of this beauties to “put in action” ... Have a nice day![emoji12]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lorisnote said:


> At the park with my new transparent bag and my old buddy TP19 & rosalie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Got inspired by  Sunshine mama


So cute!!!!


----------



## fabuleux

Zoezampalunga said:


> It’s raining [emoji299]️ cats and dogs here. Still unsure which one of this beauties to “put in action” ... Have a nice day![emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033160


Two great bags.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

fabuleux said:


> Two great bags.



Thank you. They really are. [emoji4]


----------



## Fierymo

Spending some time with my Alma MM today.


----------



## Yeshax

Speedy 35 and I are off to work.


----------



## pmburk

South Bank Besace en route to Starbucks.


----------



## kbell

Manhattan accompanying me @ a customer site.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Zoezampalunga said:


> It’s raining [emoji299]️ cats and dogs here. Still unsure which one of this beauties to “put in action” ... Have a nice day![emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033160


 Which did you end up using?BTW i love how you dressed up both bags with matching key holders!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Sunshine mama said:


> Which did you end up using?BTW i love how you dressed up both bags with matching key holders!



Greenwich. More confortable during a rainy day walking a lot with the umbrella opened all the time! [emoji4] [emoji299]️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Zoezampalunga said:


> Greenwich. More confortable during a rainy day walking a lot with the umbrella opened all the time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️



Nice!!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice!!



Thank you!


----------



## Zucnarf

Capu bb


----------



## onlyk

had just took this baby out of the car, sharing with my TPF friends, only you understand my love to the bags, endless bags, never enough


----------



## hers4eva

lvchanellvr said:


> So adorable!



Awwwwww  you are making a little boy Shih Tzu  blush....

So  happy you liked me modeling my Louis Vuitton bow

Thank you


----------



## epeLV

PSM out and about at a wedding market. Also my skirt matched the tile.


----------



## Twingles

epeLV said:


> PSM out and about at a wedding market. Also my skirt matched the tile.
> 
> View attachment 4033819
> View attachment 4033818


You are just darling!!  Love the bag and your cute outfit.


----------



## Aoifs

epeLV said:


> PSM out and about at a wedding market. Also my skirt matched the tile. [emoji14]
> 
> View attachment 4033819
> View attachment 4033818


Great to see this bag paired with a dressed up outfit! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fierymo

Yeshax said:


> View attachment 4033393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy 35 and I are off to work.



I love the Speedy B 35, mine is in DE


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Off to work with my PSM


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I had considered matching my cute lion to an MCM backpack but, in the end, LV was the best choice to make


----------



## Dukeprincess

Reverse and I heading to meet a friend


----------



## Nat_CAN

Speedy 25 at work today .


----------



## Nat_CAN

*^^*


----------



## AndreaM99

Enjoying beautiful work day  Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## lvchanellvr

It is windy and rainy so I decided to pull out my indestructible Black Epi with my recent Chanel small wallet purchase.


----------



## fabuleux

lvchanellvr said:


> It is windy and rainy so I decided to pull out my indestructible Black Epi with my recent Chanel small wallet purchase.
> View attachment 4034931


A great bag with clean lines: Classic LV!


----------



## lvchanellvr

fabuleux said:


> A great bag with clean lines: Classic LV!


Thank you! Yes, the LV classics do stand the test of time, it is simple and understated. Have a great weekend ahead.


----------



## Sparklett22

Using Eva today


----------



## LadyInLA

Yuki85 said:


> Do you mean from where I got my hubby or my brown bear!!! Ahahha the brown bear is from AliExpress! It is a Korean brand called: Line Friends!



Hahahaha! I meant the bear charm. [emoji38]


----------



## myangrqzmom

Having some ice cream w/ unicorn cone on top!


----------



## kellycsey5

fyn72 said:


> New purchase today.. love at first sight [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4024609



This bag on you is sheer perfection! Looks like it was made for you!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Just at the airport waiting to check in


----------



## fyn72

Just having a play at the store [emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> SC BB out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031739


Such beautiful color and the leather  looks sumptuous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AndreaM99 said:


> Here, I am the busy bee to get all the items I am dreaming about from the store in front of me. So, this should be me in action in LV boutique.


 In that case, the friendly warning was about you!


----------



## PrincessAsya

lvchanellvr said:


> It is windy and rainy so I decided to pull out my indestructible Black Epi with my recent Chanel small wallet purchase.
> View attachment 4034931



Which bag is that, pardon my ignorance? That is indeed the classic Louis Vuitton that started and still has my love.


----------



## lvchanellvr

PrincessAsya said:


> Which bag is that, pardon my ignorance? That is indeed the classic Louis Vuitton that started and still has my love.


Np, this black beauty is Pont-Neuf.


----------



## Nat_CAN

Getting ready to go to the Mall.  I like this charm with the bag, makes it more colorful .


----------



## chloebagfreak

Yeshax said:


> View attachment 4033393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy 35 and I are off to work.


I just love this! The patina is gorgeous !


----------



## chloebagfreak

onlyk said:


> had just took this baby out of the car, sharing with my TPF friends, only you understand my love to the bags, endless bags, never enough
> 
> View attachment 4033708


I love this bag! So happy!!


----------



## onlyk

chloebagfreak said:


> I love this bag! So happy!!


Thank you! I have to say, it's even prettier in person, as soon as I saw it, I knew it's the one.


----------



## chloebagfreak

onlyk said:


> Thank you! I have to say, it's even prettier in person, as soon as I saw it, I knew it's the one.


These are very tempting


----------



## Cocoabean

AndreaM99 said:


> Enjoying beautiful work day  Happy Friday everyone!



Is this the Aube color? If so, twins! (And you were the inspiration for my purchase!)

Beautiful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

myangrqzmom said:


> Having some ice cream w/ unicorn cone on top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035126


Love this sooo much! This is not a Monceau right?


----------



## AndreaM99

Cocoabean said:


> Is this the Aube color? If so twins! (And you were the inspiration for my purchase!)
> 
> Beautiful.



Thank you, darling! In this case, you were the inspiration for me to purchase it also in Aube.  I found one on FP in new condition! I could not resist.  I love Lumineuse for traveling and work. I am guilty to have 5 of them now.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Out and about with my layered SLGs. Super handy. Sometimes I clip mini pochette on top and it looks like Fendi's new Triplette clutch but better cuz it's LV


----------



## brivictoria

AndreaM99 said:


> Here, I am the busy bee to get all the items I am dreaming about from the store in front of me. So, this should be me in action in LV boutique.


Is this the Stanford store?! I was there just the other day.


----------



## myangrqzmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this sooo much! This is not a Monceau right?



Thank you! It’s actually the Concord. This bag is like 20 years old?????!!! and I’m seriously still in love with it.  I added the monogram strap and wrapped the handle to dress it up a bit.


----------



## harry09

Girls Please help me decide,
Today, I bought the Pochette Felicie in Vernis in Magenta Colour (got this preloved) and it was hardly use a few times so like brand new, I have been collecting LV since a year, and I really need help to choose. I have many SLG's in Monogram and Damier Ebene Canvas. So when I saw this, I thought it was something different.
This will be my first actual bag from LV, so should I keep this or return it and get the Monogram Pochette Felicie or should I keep this? I have changed the strap to Monogram Strap for day time 
Please help me decide!


----------



## Sunshine mama

myangrqzmom said:


> Thank you! It’s actually the Concord. This bag is like 20 years old?????!!! and I’m seriously still in love with it.  I added the monogram strap and wrapped the handle to dress it up a bit.


Thank you for the name. It's such a beauty!


----------



## jszkat

My favourite Speedy B 25 DE perfect size for daily essentials on a round trip in Marocco. Pic taken in the blue city of Marocco, Chefchaouen. It is colder than it is supposed to be at this time of the year.


----------



## Twingles

Out to dinner. OM Delightful PM


----------



## onlyk

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4035671
> View attachment 4035670
> 
> Out and about with my layered SLGs. Super handy. Sometimes I clip mini pochette on top and it looks like Fendi's new Triplette clutch but better cuz it's LV


creative and look great! People would even thought they came that way!


----------



## Cocoabean

AndreaM99 said:


> Thank you, darling! In this case, you were the inspiration for me to purchase it also in Aube.  I found one on FP in new condition! I could not resist.  I love Lumineuse for traveling and work. I am guilty to have 5 of them now.



I love this! It's a beautiful bag. Mine had a wonderful time in Florida when I went to visit my sister. I found it to be fairly heavy. Then again for me, if there is room, I will fill it. When I got home and cleaned it out I found so many coins in it that if I had taken them out it would have weighed half what I was dragging around!

I love that it can be shoulder carry or crossbody. So freeing!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Waiting for our take out food with my Papillon NM. Had the OM before (sold it) but I love that LV redesigned this one. It's prettier and much more convenient to use 



Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdcx

harry09 said:


> Girls Please help me decide,
> Today, I bought the Pochette Felicie in Vernis in Magenta Colour (got this preloved) and it was hardly use a few times so like brand new, I have been collecting LV since a year, and I really need help to choose. I have many SLG's in Monogram and Damier Ebene Canvas. So when I saw this, I thought it was something different.
> This will be my first actual bag from LV, so should I keep this or return it and get the Monogram Pochette Felicie or should I keep this? I have changed the strap to Monogram Strap for day time
> Please help me decide!


Do you love it? I am new to LV also and only buy bags that I love. Mine are all vintage though so I can afford to buy a few. Mine are all Mono which I think is very practical and goes with everything, and I love it, but only you know what colours suit you and your wardrobe. Some people really suit pops of colour.


----------



## viewwing

fyn72 said:


> Just having a play at the store [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035295
> View attachment 4035296


This is beautiful! Did you buy it? I think we have such similar tastes! Everything that you have, I either have also or would love to have too!


----------



## seishouai

On the way to the mall to get my nails done... this is my 15 year old Pochette Accessoires 




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fyn72

viewwing said:


> This is beautiful! Did you buy it? I think we have such similar tastes! Everything that you have, I either have also or would love to have too!


Aww haha! no just saw it there.. not sure I could do the patent leather..


----------



## fabuleux

Packed everything I need in this Alizé 24 for a quick weekend trip to West Texas. I love this bag!


----------



## Melli12

My lovely 1 yr old Propriano on a Café boat in front of Frankfurt skyline ☺️


----------



## kbell

fabuleux said:


> Packed everything I need in this Alizé 24 for a quick weekend trip to West Texas. I love this bag!
> View attachment 4036321
> View attachment 4036324



LOVE this! Looks great!


----------



## leechiyong

Casual day with my Essential Trunk and Lady Lucky necklace:


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

fabuleux said:


> Packed everything I need in this Alizé 24 for a quick weekend trip to West Texas. I love this bag!
> View attachment 4036321
> View attachment 4036324


Your bags always have that perfect patina!  Looks gorgeous!


----------



## luvlux64

It’s “Spring Storm” here in Toronto! But it didn’t stop me from getting ice cream for the family  ... yes, that’s snow on the ground!


----------



## themeanreds

Amusement park today with a beer in hand and my mini pouchette.


----------



## foreverbagslove

Not really an action shot but got this cute pineapple stamp during my trip! The store manager and SA were super sweet and helpful [emoji4]


View attachment 4037187


----------



## luvlux64

My 9 days of hospital call ends this morning! Happy Monogram Monday 
WIMB: lozenges, chanel rouge double, concealer, Starbucks card, chanel chance, hand sanitizer, vaseline lip therapy, & car key (not shown - drivers license & credit cards)


----------



## Galadriel72

With my cles at the sinfonic orchestra


----------



## Aliluvlv

foreverbagslove said:


> Not really an action shot but got this cute pineapple stamp during my trip! The store manager and SA were super sweet and helpful [emoji4]
> View attachment 4037185
> 
> View attachment 4037187


Love this!


----------



## jcnc

luvlux64 said:


> It’s “Spring Storm” here in Toronto! But it didn’t stop me from getting ice cream for the family  ... yes, that’s snow on the ground!
> View attachment 4036868


Ice not snow  Happy Spring  
From another Torontian


----------



## lovethe1urwith

foreverbagslove said:


> Not really an action shot but got this cute pineapple stamp during my trip! The store manager and SA were super sweet and helpful [emoji4]
> View attachment 4037185
> 
> View attachment 4037187



Could you tell me please where the pineapple stamp is from?  I LVOE this!


----------



## 1LV

Monday just got a little bit better...


----------



## Leo the Lion

Have a FAB day everyone ♥
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## Sunshine mama

Another April snowy day   calls for waterproof LVs.


----------



## luvlux64

jcnc said:


> Ice not snow  Happy Spring
> From another Torontian


 I know!
Spring isn’t happy  ...


----------



## Missydora

I want to share this random but very cute pic of Mr Bell nodding off next to neo noe today.


----------



## Sonmi999

luvlux64 said:


> It’s “Spring Storm” here in Toronto! But it didn’t stop me from getting ice cream for the family  ... yes, that’s snow on the ground!
> View attachment 4036868


This combo is super gorgeous!


----------



## Sonmi999

foreverbagslove said:


> Not really an action shot but got this cute pineapple stamp during my trip! The store manager and SA were super sweet and helpful [emoji4]
> View attachment 4037185
> 
> View attachment 4037187


This pineapple is sooo cute!


----------



## Sonmi999

Missydora said:


> I want to share this random but very cute pic of Mr Bell nodding off next to neo noe today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038466


Beautiful bag and gorgeous kitty ❤️


----------



## Sonmi999

Miss Flower Hobo and a vanilla cold brew at work


----------



## Sibelle

At work today with my NeoNoe. I really enjoy using it . Although I put a lot of stuff inside, it´s still very lightweight.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Another April snowy day   calls for waterproof LVs.



This is so cute — I love it.  I think you single-handedly caused the clear bag I have been eyeing on Amazon to sell out (lol, jk, it’s been in my shopping cart for a couple of weeks and now it is “unavailable”).


----------



## Sonmi999

Sibelle said:


> At work today with my NeoNoe. I really enjoy using it . Although I put a lot of stuff inside, it´s still very lightweight.
> 
> View attachment 4038512


LVOOOEEE this bag!


----------



## BoomBoom

Sandy1017 said:


> Sitting pretty. Got her yesterday and couldn’t be more excited!



I bet she’s more fun to watch than the TV in front of you… LOL


----------



## BoomBoom

musiclover said:


> This is beautiful and so funny all at the same time!  Hope the family reunion was enjoyed by all!



What a great shot!


----------



## onlyk

Missydora said:


> I want to share this random but very cute pic of Mr Bell nodding off next to neo noe today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038466


Mr Bell is too cute!! look more like a stuffed toy cat than a real cat!


----------



## Hollie91999

Missydora said:


> I want to share this random but very cute pic of Mr Bell nodding off next to neo noe today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038466


OMG.  That is the cutest cat ever.  He looks like a stuffed toy


----------



## Roxannek

Missydora said:


> I want to share this random but very cute pic of Mr Bell nodding off next to neo noe today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038466


Oh Mr. Bell, handsome as always!  Love the Neo Noe too


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is so cute — I love it.  I think you single-handedly caused the clear bag I have been eyeing on Amazon to sell out (lol, jk, it’s been in my shopping cart for a couple of weeks and now it is “unavailable”).


You are very sweet!!!!


----------



## jigga85

Sonmi999 said:


> Miss Flower Hobo and a vanilla cold brew at work



the black leather goes so beautiful with brown monogram


----------



## Stefania Felicia

Sunshine mama said:


> Another April snowy day   calls for waterproof LVs.



What brand is “waterproof”? So unusual and cute!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Admiring this cutie today: my only Azure piece


----------



## Poochie231080

With my tote split at work


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Missydora said:


> I want to share this random but very cute pic of Mr Bell nodding off next to neo noe today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038466


That Mr Bell is everything! I thought for a moment it was a stuffed toy!  And the LV looks gorgeous next to him!


----------



## Missydora

Sonmi999 said:


> Beautiful bag and gorgeous kitty ❤️





onlyk said:


> Mr Bell is too cute!! look more like a stuffed toy cat than a real cat!





Roxannek said:


> Oh Mr. Bell, handsome as always!  Love the Neo Noe too





LouisVuitton4Me said:


> That Mr Bell is everything! I thought for a moment it was a stuffed toy!  And the LV looks gorgeous next to him!


Thank you  he does look like a stuffed cat . I couldn't decide which pic of  2 photos to post of him. Mr Bell nodding off or him fallen asleep.  I'll post the other photo of him too. It's cute,  he has totally nodded off here


----------



## porbulerias

Love my SLGs


----------



## bole_ss

Lorisnote said:


> At the park with my new transparent bag and my old buddy TP19 & rosalie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Got inspired by  Sunshine mama



Love it! Which bag is this if you don’t mind me asking?



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4034561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had considered matching my cute lion to an MCM backpack but, in the end, LV was the best choice to make



Such a cutie! Now I’m on the hunt for this lion


----------



## Sunshine mama

Stefania Felicia said:


> What brand is “waterproof”? So unusual and cute!


Thank you! I meant waterproof in the sense that the clear bag is protecting the LV pieces. Plus the canvas pieces are pretty water resistant  on their own. The bag  tw is by Lam Gallery from Amaz on but they seem to be unavailable right now.


----------



## Sonmi999

porbulerias said:


> View attachment 4038779
> 
> Love my SLGs


No wonder you love your SLGs, they’re gorgeous


----------



## musiclover

Missydora said:


> I want to share this random but very cute pic of Mr Bell nodding off next to neo noe today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038466


I love Mr. Bell!   He's just the softest kitty!  

Very pretty Neo Noe as well!


----------



## musiclover

porbulerias said:


> View attachment 4038779
> 
> Love my SLGs


Me, too!  You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Missydora said:


> I want to share this random but very cute pic of Mr Bell nodding off next to neo noe today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038466


Sooooo cute!! What a sweetheart
I love the bag too!


----------



## Penelopepursula

Missydora said:


> Thank you  he does look like a stuffed cat . I couldn't decide which pic of  2 photos to post of him. Mr Bell nodding off or him fallen asleep.  I'll post the other photo of him too. It's cute,  he has totally nodded off here
> View attachment 4038749


He’s adorable!


----------



## mzroyalflyness

On the clear bag trend!


----------



## Fierymo

I am soooo in love with my Brera. 




Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fierymo

Don't know why it is sideways.  Anyway, I will try again.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Fierymo said:


> View attachment 4039171
> 
> 
> Don't know why it is sideways.  Anyway, I will try again.


This is gorgeous, never saw this design before!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fierymo said:


> View attachment 4039171
> 
> 
> Don't know why it is sideways.  Anyway, I will try again.


I love this bag!  Also i love your luggage tag idea!


----------



## KMLpurseaddict

Chelsea is accompanying me to Mexico. Perfect travel bag!


----------



## jigga85

Fierymo said:


> View attachment 4039171
> 
> 
> Don't know why it is sideways.  Anyway, I will try again.



Beautiful!! It's so refreshing to see a different style of bag once in a while


----------



## marceylove

My vintage fawn petit Noe  getting ready for some action! I'm taking her to work tomorrow  (I'm posting this in several related clubhouses for reference.)


----------



## Fierymo

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this bag!  Also i love your luggage tag idea!



Thank you


----------



## Fierymo

jigga85 said:


> Beautiful!! It's so refreshing to see a different style of bag once in a while


Thank you


----------



## Sandra.AT

porbulerias said:


> View attachment 4038779
> 
> Love my SLGs


Which colour does your speedy have? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chapiz71

porbulerias said:


> View attachment 4038779
> 
> Love my SLGs


What bag is that please? It is really pretty!!!! And I love your slgs too! I am always trying to figure out what to do about the wallet situation!!!


----------



## Chapiz71

Leo the Lion said:


> Have a FAB day everyone ♥
> YouTube: Leo Lion LV


I love that bag!! What is it please?


----------



## Iamminda

Found my unicorn bag at Target today


----------



## 1LV

Iamminda said:


> Found my unicorn bag at Target today


Lol - Love it!


----------



## fiery_rose

Ms Montaigne going to work with me today!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Found my unicorn bag at Target today


Ha! That's hilarious. [emoji4]  Love your bag L. That's one of my favs.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Found my unicorn bag at Target today



Waaaaaa[emoji16][emoji13][emoji16][emoji38]. I would totally have bought that so I can post it all over TPF!!!


----------



## Poochie231080

On the way to work


----------



## Lorisnote

bole_ss said:


> Love it! Which bag is this if you don’t mind me asking?
> 
> I bought it at taobao.com and sorry i don't think it has a brand. It just shows Korean Transparent Jelly bag 2018 spring summer collection . I hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> Such a cutie! Now I’m on the hunt for this lion


----------



## Fi7

Just came home from a day out


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Always faithful!


----------



## Nat_CAN

Taking my Neverfull PM out for the first time .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nat_CAN said:


> Taking my Neverfull PM out for the first time .


So cute! I don't see the PM often.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Found my unicorn bag at Target today


 Did you buy it? I've never actually seen a unicorn unicorn bag before.


----------



## Iamminda

Lol, thanks . I should have bought it because it is not everyday that one finds one’s unicorn bag, and at a good price.



1LV said:


> Lol - Love it!





Aliluvlv said:


> Ha! That's hilarious. [emoji4]  Love your bag L. That's one of my favs.





Sunshine mama said:


> Did you buy it? I've never actually seen a unicorn unicorn bag before.





GeorginaLavender said:


> Waaaaaa[emoji16][emoji13][emoji16][emoji38]. I would totally have bought that so I can post it all over TPF!!!


----------



## shalomnurse

Red PM


----------



## muycaliente

My cutie backpack at Starbucks this morning. Lovely warm weather here in London


----------



## chloebagfreak

Zoezampalunga said:


> Always faithful!
> View attachment 4040471


I love this!! Is it a 25 or 30?  Just got a 25 and can't wait to see the patina develop


----------



## berkleegal09

Out and about running errands with my favorite. Cabas Paino.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

chloebagfreak said:


> I love this!! Is it a 25 or 30?  Just got a 25 and can't wait to see the patina develop



Thanks!  It’s a 30. Two years old [emoji847]


----------



## chloebagfreak

Zoezampalunga said:


> Thanks!  It’s a 30. Two years old [emoji847]


Wow looks great!! Thx


----------



## BagLady14

On the bay with my Azur speedy
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chloebagfreak

BagLady14 said:


> On the bay with my Azur speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4040802
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Ok you've just solidified my desire for one in this color!! The patina is amazing! That's what I always wait for
Do you notice blue jeans transferring onto it?


----------



## LuckyBitch

BagLady14 said:


> On the bay with my Azur speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4040802
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Beautiful bag. Is this the 25?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Spring vibes


----------



## chloebagfreak

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Spring vibes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4040883


Sooo cute! And such a great shot


----------



## leechiyong

Nano Pallas today with the Lockit bracelet:


----------



## jcnc

Poochie231080 said:


> On the way to work


Such a fun combination!


----------



## Bella Blues

Another clear bag inspired by @Sunshine mama ! I found this little bag that perfectly fits the bucket pochette and a Coach envelope key pouch (it fits more, I just didn’t put anything else). I can carry it crossbody (with the long chain it came with) or stick the whole thing in my bigger bags.  I love the extra protection especially for the glove tanned Coach piece that is so susceptible to scratches.


----------



## Roxannek

Iamminda said:


> Found my unicorn bag at Target today


Iamminda, lol, lol! Love your sense of humor!


----------



## 4purse

Out running errands with my Monogram Pochette Weekend clutch / Summer Trunks.


----------



## BagLady14

chloebagfreak said:


> Ok you've just solidified my desire for one in this color!! The patina is amazing! That's what I always wait for
> Do you notice blue jeans transferring onto it?


No color transfer, two years old.  Very clean and even patina and I take this bag everywhere, even boating.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BagLady14

LuckyBitch said:


> Beautiful bag. Is this the 25?


Yes.  A 25

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxannek

Poochie231080 said:


> On the way to work


Oh that is so cute! Love the strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bella Blues said:


> Another clear bag inspired by @Sunshine mama ! I found this little bag that perfectly fits the bucket pochette and a Coach envelope key pouch (it fits more, I just didn’t put anything else). I can carry it crossbody (with the long chain it came with) or stick the whole thing in my bigger bags.  I love the extra protection especially for the glove tanned Coach piece that is so susceptible to scratches.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041059
> View attachment 4041060


That is so cute! Where did you get that?


----------



## Bella Blues

Sunshine mama said:


> That is so cute! Where did you get that?



Got it from Amazon, too!  It's called NCAA clear waist pack/crossbody purse.  It comes decorated with a team sticker but it peels right off, clean, with no residue!


----------



## deii

At work today


----------



## foreverbagslove

lovethe1urwith said:


> Could you tell me please where the pineapple stamp is from?  I LVOE this!



Hi there,
The stamp is offered in selected stores in Taiwan. I leaned about the stamp from another tpfer. [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

BagLady14 said:


> No color transfer, two years old.  Very clean and even patina and I take this bag everywhere, even boating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041264
> View attachment 4041270
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## chloebagfreak

BagLady14 said:


> No color transfer, two years old.  Very clean and even patina and I take this bag everywhere, even boating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041264
> View attachment 4041270
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Thanks! That is so amazing to hear
So now I have to decide between this and Noe BB!!


----------



## taho




----------



## Rachyrach2k

On my way to work


----------



## fyn72

Speedy b 25 with a few of what’s inside [emoji177]


----------



## PrincessAsya

All those azur Speedy B's are so tempting...  @fyn72, do you wear yours with jeans and have you had color transfer issues.  I am so very tempted but I wear jeans too often and I am a little apprehensive.


----------



## fyn72

PrincessAsya said:


> All those azur Speedy B's are so tempting...  @fyn72, do you wear yours with jeans and have you had color transfer issues.  I am so very tempted but I wear jeans too often and I am a little apprehensive.



Hi! I do wear light coloured jeans sometimes I just make sure If they are new to wash a couple of times first. I wore new shorts that were dark blue and some blue went on there and I promptly wiped with a baby wipe and it came off. I don’t mind the risk as I love it!


----------



## Yuki85

Took my PM on a „lazy day” trip.. walking around in the Austrian wine yard area!!


----------



## M5_Traveler

Enjoying some fine weather in Germany, actually it’s warmer here than in some Spanish and Italian regions​


----------



## PrincessAsya

A true workhorse in action. I ache for Azur, though...


----------



## Sonmi999

Iamminda said:


> Found my unicorn bag at Target today


OMG sooo cute!
And I love your bag, Minda! What style is this?


----------



## Sonmi999

BagLady14 said:


> No color transfer, two years old.  Very clean and even patina and I take this bag everywhere, even boating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041264
> View attachment 4041270
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I’m in love with that patina!! Can’t wait for mine to look like that ❤️


----------



## Sonmi999

Nat_CAN said:


> Taking my Neverfull PM out for the first time .


This is too cute ❤️


----------



## McCurlyhair

M5_Traveler said:


> Enjoying some fine weather in Germany, actually it’s warmer here than in some Spanish and Italian regions​


Great day to be on the Weinstrasse!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sonmi999 said:


> OMG sooo cute!
> And I love your bag, Minda! What style is this?



Thanks S .  This style is called Diane (came out in 2014 and discontinued in 2016).  I absolutely love it — the first LV item I ever bought (went in to buy a different bag but saw this and just knew it was the right one.  Zero research.  Didn’t even know of this bag beforehand).


----------



## kath00

Taking out my new NF for the first time.


----------



## Prada Prince

Casual Friday with my Beaubourg...


----------



## Nat_CAN

Sonmi999 said:


> This is too cute ❤️


Thanks .


----------



## shalomjude

Iamminda said:


> Found my unicorn bag at Target today


cute photo.. I ADORE your LV .. such a great piece


----------



## pearlsnjeans

This is not a very recent photo, but a photo of my Iena PM last Monday.  I have a light pink ("rose ballerine" -like) Sakura bag charm to go with the Damier Azur.







@Iamminda  Sorry for the late reply!  I had been peeking into the forum but not really logging in.  Super busy with both work and school so I want to stay away from the computer for most of the time.  I hope you are well and the weather is improving in your neck of the woods.


----------



## mdcx

Prada Prince said:


> Casual Friday with my Beaubourg...
> 
> View attachment 4042037


I love this look, and I want your bag charm, it's so pretty!


----------



## mdcx

pearlsnjeans said:


> This is not a very recent photo, but a photo of my Iena PM last Monday.  I have a light pink ("rose ballerine" -like) Sakura bag charm to go with the Damier Azur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Iamminda  Sorry for the late reply!  I had been peeking into the forum but not really logging in.  Super busy with both work and school so I want to stay away from the computer for most of the time.  I hope you are well and the weather is improving in your neck of the woods.


That Sakura charm is so lovely, do you mind telling me where you got it?


----------



## fyn72

Sitting at the barber waiting for DH haircut


----------



## musiclover

fyn72 said:


> Sitting at the barber waiting for DH haircut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042428


I love this bag, fyn, but I'm so undecided if I should get the bandolier style or not.  I have the Speedy 30 in a classic and bandolier style and I like them both equally.  I haven't decided on the 25 or 30 yet.  I'm just thinking through the possibilities of colour transfer and if I can keep the bag looking more or less pristine.  Yours is beautiful and I love the patina and the pink charm.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

mdcx said:


> That Sakura charm is so lovely, do you mind telling me where you got it?



Hi!  I sent you a message


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks S .  This style is called Diane (came out in 2014 and discontinued in 2016).  I absolutely love it — the first LV item I ever bought (went in to buy a different bag but saw this and just knew it was the right one.  Zero research.  Didn’t even know of this bag beforehand).


I love it when there is zero research done on a purchase and we just know it's the one!


----------



## fiery_rose

Bringing home 2 new cuties!!


----------



## Sonmi999

taho said:


> View attachment 4041459


PUSHEEEEENNN!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Sonmi999

Iamminda said:


> Thanks S .  This style is called Diane (came out in 2014 and discontinued in 2016).  I absolutely love it — the first LV item I ever bought (went in to buy a different bag but saw this and just knew it was the right one.  Zero research.  Didn’t even know of this bag beforehand).


It is super gorgeous! Love it


----------



## chloebagfreak

fyn72 said:


> Speedy b 25 with a few of what’s inside [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041675


Love the pink yumminess!! I also have that cutie mini pochette Tahititiene and use it every day


----------



## M5_Traveler

McCurlyhair said:


> Great day to be on the Weinstrasse!!



I love it there.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## Sunshine mama

fiery_rose said:


> Bringing home 2 new cuties!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042532


What's  the other one?


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Lockme with a new strap.


----------



## Yuki85

still using my PM


----------



## Nat_CAN

On the way to a soccer parents’ meeting.


----------



## Nat_CAN

Sunshine mama said:


> My Lockme with a new strap.


Wow gorgeous bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nat_CAN said:


> Wow gorgeous bag.


Thank you lvoe!


----------



## fiery_rose

Sunshine mama said:


> What's  the other one?


The Croisette was what I brought to the boutique with me. Big sis and little sis was what came home with us


----------



## Sunshine mama

fiery_rose said:


> The Croisette was what I brought to the boutique with me. Big sis and little sis was what came home with us
> View attachment 4042940


 Congrats. So cute! Are they Speedy B 25 and speedy 20?


----------



## Jordyaddict

At the beach enjoying the UK weather with me favourite mm!


----------



## Sonmi999

Jordyaddict said:


> View attachment 4043021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the beach enjoying the UK weather with me favourite mm!


Oohh, love this bag in azur!


----------



## onlyk

Taking "Snow White" out for a test drive, I never known I love Azur so much but the 2018 Summer Trunks design is a game change!


----------



## fiery_rose

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats. So cute! Are they Speedy B 25 and speedy 20?


Thank you! I am absolutely in love with the 20, as I don't tend to carry much on a daily basis. But it's nice to have a bigger bag for when I do need to carry more.


----------



## kbell

Weekend running around with the pochette weekend!


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

going from neverfull to speedy 30: all ready for today


----------



## Mischka7211

Taking advantage of the beautiful weather to break out my mon mono lvoes this week [emoji847]


----------



## fiery_rose

Such a beautiful day for a food truck festival at the golf club!


----------



## fyn72

Off to dinner with friends with Capucines bb


----------



## mdcx

Sunshine mama said:


> My Lockme with a new strap.


This looks so smart.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Sunshine mama said:


> My mini pochette!


What is this transparent bag? Love it!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sibelle

Went to a training this weekend and took my Speedy with me. Here she is resting in my hotel room.


----------



## Prada Prince

Sunday sunshine with my Petite Malle.


----------



## Nat_CAN

Prada Prince said:


> Sunday sunshine with my Petite Malle.
> 
> View attachment 4044308


Wow such a unique and beautiful bag.


----------



## Aoifs

Having a little fun passing time in the car wash [emoji16]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Sibelle said:


> Went to a training this weekend and took my Speedy with me. Here she is resting in my hotel room.
> 
> View attachment 4043953


I really like your bag strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mdcx said:


> This looks so smart.


Thank you! And the strap is sooo comfy.


----------



## fabuleux

At the library for a little research with my Clarence Mono Macassar.


----------



## kbell

Off to the dog park with Eva


----------



## Nat_CAN

Heading to a pool for a swimming lesson.


----------



## Sparklett22

Picking up some donuts with this beauty


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparklett22 said:


> Picking up some donuts with this beauty


Beautiful!!! ........The bag is beautiful also! Haha


----------



## Natifim

Enjoying a nice sunday afternoon!


----------



## Karyn22

Firstfullsteps said:


> View attachment 4034111
> 
> 
> Off to work with my PSM



The backpack looks cute af on you!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Off to work.  Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## loved2much

Bought a couple different LV key holders and have been loving them!


----------



## Poochie231080

At work


----------



## Nat_CAN

Loving my Neverfull PM, at work .


----------



## Cocoabean

House/pet sitting for a friend. Here's her dog, Reagan, planning our days with my Desk Agenda in Mono. Riley is giving her input in the background! You can see what they have planned for us!


----------



## luvlux64

Toronto Spring is finally here  ... with my LV Neonoe in Coquelicot. Happy monogram Monday everyone


----------



## jinji

My first ever LV: the Speedy 35 in Damier Ebene, purchased 10 years ago in Europe. Loved it then, and I still love it now. It held up very well! Passing this on to my LO in 10 years!


----------



## Roxannek

jinji said:


> My first ever LV: the Speedy 35 in Damier Ebene, purchased 10 years ago in Europe. Loved it then, and I still love it now. It held up very well! Passing this on to my LO in 10 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4045669


What a beautiful photo


----------



## myluvofbags

jinji said:


> My first ever LV: the Speedy 35 in Damier Ebene, purchased 10 years ago in Europe. Loved it then, and I still love it now. It held up very well! Passing this on to my LO in 10 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4045669


Such a wonderful photo and a true testament to the value and durability of LV 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Luxlynx

Safety first on a roadtrip with my little red sweetie darling.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jinji said:


> My first ever LV: the Speedy 35 in Damier Ebene, purchased 10 years ago in Europe. Loved it then, and I still love it now. It held up very well! Passing this on to my LO in 10 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4045669


So sweet! And thank you so much for sharing. This photo made my day!


----------



## cafecreme15

Took my Eva to a baseball game yesterday!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Changing out my Qu'ays for new white marble shades Such an awesome find for $15!


----------



## Sparklett22

Yogurtland with speedy b


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sparklett22 said:


> Yogurtland with speedy b


OMG yummy!


----------



## fyn72

Lunch while I wait for car service


----------



## cheidel

fyn72 said:


> Lunch while I wait for car service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4045957


Very pretty, love the pink!!!


----------



## Kitty157

Sunshine mama said:


> Another April snowy day   calls for waterproof LVs.



I think u started a new trend! I just ordered one of these. Great way to show off those cute SLG’s on rainy days! Mine comes with a chain strap- did yours come with one? If it did, may I ask why you removed ur straps?


----------



## Addicted to bags

My new backpack


----------



## myluvofbags

Sparklett22 said:


> Yogurtland with speedy b


Both look so refreshing! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MMcQueen

Petit noe epi leather, Cyan colour


----------



## Galadriel72

jinji said:


> My first ever LV: the Speedy 35 in Damier Ebene, purchased 10 years ago in Europe. Loved it then, and I still love it now. It held up very well! Passing this on to my LO in 10 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4045669


What a lovely and wonderful foto It really warms my heart


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kitty157 said:


> I think u started a new trend! I just ordered one of these. Great way to show off those cute SLG’s on rainy days! Mine comes with a chain strap- did yours come with one? If it did, may I ask why you removed ur straps?


It came with a strap and i did remove it because i am addicted to purse straps! Plus i didn't like the length or the quality of the chain strap.  My chain that was attached to the bag was imperfect. I actually made a youtube video about this a few days ago. Don't expect much though since I'm not a big youtuber. Still I just wanted to share.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4046104
> View attachment 4046105
> 
> 
> My new backpack


LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE.......TO INFINITY


----------



## snibor

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4046104
> View attachment 4046105
> 
> 
> My new backpack



Luv this!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Using my new samorga insert and epi slider to make my lilac petit noe more user friendly


----------



## Fierymo

jinji said:


> My first ever LV: the Speedy 35 in Damier Ebene, purchased 10 years ago in Europe. Loved it then, and I still love it now. It held up very well! Passing this on to my LO in 10 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4045669


Beautiful photo.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vevy

Delightful, Clémence and Illustre Trunks Key Holder cheating on Starbucks with Dunkin [emoji5][emoji477][emoji507]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlossomLily

Color blossom bracelets.. feels like I am having a garden here


----------



## Cocoabean

Little bit of LV for errands today.


----------



## Kate1989

LV and cocktails


----------



## kbell

jinji said:


> My first ever LV: the Speedy 35 in Damier Ebene, purchased 10 years ago in Europe. Loved it then, and I still love it now. It held up very well! Passing this on to my LO in 10 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4045669



This is such a beautiful photo!! Frame worthy! 
It seriously looks like art to me


----------



## Petruspus

Poochie231080 said:


> On the way to work [emoji3]


Amazing! 

Sent fra min Nexus 6P via Tapatalk


----------



## Bjstew

Sunshine mama said:


> It came with a strap and i did remove it because i am addicted to purse straps! Plus i didn't like the length or the quality of the chain strap.  My chain that was attached to the bag was imperfect. I actually made a youtube video about this a few days ago. Don't expect much though since I'm not a big youtuber. Still I just wanted to share.


Oh I’d check out your video.  How do I find it?  I just got my bag and am now on the hunt for a fun strap.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Out today with my new Palm Springs PM. Sorry for the fuzzy pic - was a quick snap & run


----------



## March786

fyn72 said:


> Lunch while I wait for car service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4045957


Sooooooooo in love with this beauty! She’s perfect


----------



## themeanreds

Getting an oil change today on my car


----------



## Sparklett22

Kate1989 said:


> LV and cocktails


Beautiful color!


----------



## Nat_CAN

Using my pochette as a wristlet for the first time (I have had this pochette for about 8 years or more LOL).


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Kate1989 said:


> LV and cocktails


Such a stunning red!


----------



## Aliluvlv

jinji said:


> My first ever LV: the Speedy 35 in Damier Ebene, purchased 10 years ago in Europe. Loved it then, and I still love it now. It held up very well! Passing this on to my LO in 10 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4045669


Wow! What a wonderful photo!


----------



## Kitty157

Sunshine mama said:


> It came with a strap and i did remove it because i am addicted to purse straps! Plus i didn't like the length or the quality of the chain strap.  My chain that was attached to the bag was imperfect. I actually made a youtube video about this a few days ago. Don't expect much though since I'm not a big youtuber. Still I just wanted to share.



Thxs for responding.  Saw your video- you did an excellent job. I found it quite informative. Thought the pink strap and luggage tag was a VERY cute look. I will most likely use my own strap too to mix things up a bit.


----------



## cheidel

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4046104
> View attachment 4046105
> 
> 
> My new backpack


Lovely backpack, and gorgeous Bandeau!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

cheidel said:


> Lovely backpack, and gorgeous Bandeau!!!


Thank you cheidel!!  The bandeau was my SA's suggestion and she kindly tied it for me.


----------



## Ev23

ScoutMinion said:


> I love your coat so much  :o


Thank you!


----------



## Ev23

Takashi murakami jewelry box


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> It came with a strap and i did remove it because i am addicted to purse straps! Plus i didn't like the length or the quality of the chain strap.  My chain that was attached to the bag was imperfect. I actually made a youtube video about this a few days ago. Don't expect much though since I'm not a big youtuber. Still I just wanted to share.



Thanks for doing the video — you are so cute and have some wonderful ideas for the bag,  That KS strap is so pretty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Kitty157 
@Iamminda 

Thank you!


----------



## seishouai

Sibelle said:


> Went to a training this weekend and took my Speedy with me. Here she is resting in my hotel room.
> 
> View attachment 4043953



Can you post a photo of the Speedy looks like when you carry it with this strap? 

I’m trying to decide if I should get the Speedy B or Speedy (but get another strap)?


----------



## cafecreme15

BlossomLily said:


> Color blossom bracelets.. feels like I am having a garden here



These are gorgeous! How do they sit on your wrist? Do they tend to slide around or get tangled when you wear multiple?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rain again so I'm excited  to use this again.  I'm trying the chain strap with the handle.


----------



## berkleegal09

Went to my local LV store today. Tried the Clapton in Nior. Have a feeling I’ll be calling my SA later lol Here I am with my Marais Bucket in DE and my new clay that I just purchased.


----------



## BlossomLily

cafecreme15 said:


> These are gorgeous! How do they sit on your wrist? Do they tend to slide around or get tangled when you wear multiple?



They are really beautiful 
And sit still as in the picture, but I adjust the length of the chain.


----------



## Yuki85

I am prepared for tomorrow with my NF MM - this one is really my summer bag - I heard it’s gonna to rain [emoji85]





PS: how come i don’t see this Print so much here?![emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Yawn... we're sitting through a work training...


----------



## Sibelle

seishouai said:


> Can you post a photo of the Speedy looks like when you carry it with this strap? I’m trying to decide if I should get the Speedy B or Speedy (but get another strap)?


I took some pictures with my Speedy a while ago. But I´d recommend to get the Speedy B. I regret not getting one. Using the strap on the handles is more of a workaround for me, but not a great solution.


----------



## fiery_rose

Sunshine mama said:


> It came with a strap and i did remove it because i am addicted to purse straps! Plus i didn't like the length or the quality of the chain strap.  My chain that was attached to the bag was imperfect. I actually made a youtube video about this a few days ago. Don't expect much though since I'm not a big youtuber. Still I just wanted to share.


I enjoyed your video very much, thank you for sharing!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Yuki85 said:


> I am prepared for tomorrow with my NF MM - this one is really my summer bag - I heard it’s gonna to rain [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 4047895
> 
> 
> 
> PS: how come i don’t see this Print so much here?![emoji848][emoji848]


I love this collection...I wish I would’ve have bought a piece!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Thanks S .  This style is called Diane (came out in 2014 and discontinued in 2016).  I absolutely love it — the first LV item I ever bought (went in to buy a different bag but saw this and just knew it was the right one.  Zero research.  Didn’t even know of this bag beforehand).



I LOVE the last minute switcheroo!!!  Fab bag[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

fiery_rose said:


> I enjoyed your video very much, thank you for sharing!


Thank YOU


----------



## seishouai

With my 10-year old Neverful PM today...


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLady14 said:


> No color transfer, two years old.  Very clean and even patina and I take this bag everywhere, even boating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041264
> View attachment 4041270
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I wish LV would make an azur speedy B with coated leather parts, with this exact color of patina!


----------



## PrincessAsya

Getting ready for work. Meanwhile...


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

The potty pic lol!! My granny has a old pic of each and every one of us grandkids like this. We are all in our 40's to 50's now. These pics were always taken in some random room in her house too, NEVER in the bathroom lol!! I have mine in an photo album. It's hilarious because I'm crying in the picture like she's trying to murder me.


----------



## Nat_CAN

Sunshine mama said:


> Rain again so I'm excited  to use this again.  I'm trying the chain strap with the handle.


This is super cute .


----------



## Aoifs

We got rained on... Lucky there's no vachetta [emoji38]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliluvlv

Finally get to enjoy being outside on a break (been since October!). Spent almost every break last year in this spot dreaming up this bag.  Wonder what we'll come up with this year...[emoji5]


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Aliluvlv said:


> Finally get to enjoy being outside on a break (been since October!). Spent almost every break last year in this spot dreaming up this bag.  Wonder what we'll come up with this year...[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049083


LVoe the bag!!!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

LVlvoe_bug said:


> LVoe the bag!!!!!


Thank you! I've used it every day for work since Christmas.


----------



## Poochie231080

Taking this one to work. PS mini with Anya Hindmarch’s leather strap


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nat_CAN said:


> This is super cute .


You are super sweet


----------



## Bagologist

Turquoise Alma BB doing a little grocery shopping.


----------



## Sparklett22

Beautiful color!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Poochie231080 said:


> Taking this one to work. PS mini with Anya Hindmarch’s leather strap


 Anya Hindmarch made some really fun pieces! I wish I had picked up a few all over sticker items a couple of years ago. I think this was 2016.


----------



## fyn72




----------



## martinibianca

Travelling in damier


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> View attachment 4049585


Wow! That charm just completes the look! What a wonderful pairing!


----------



## fabuleux

Bagologist said:


> Turquoise Alma BB doing a little grocery shopping.
> 
> View attachment 4049180


Your picture wins!


----------



## cwool

at the salon w vintage Sac Shopping tote



I replaced the shoulder straps and regret not doing all the vachetta. Hate waiting for the patina to catch up [emoji58]


----------



## GatorBlue11

A little LV to give my Longchamp mini some flair


----------



## hers4eva

Hi nice to see everyone again 

As you know, I adore modeling my red LV bow

Here is a cute short story.....


What is that 






Let me investigate and get a little closer 





It smells delicious and it's a beautiful red rose cupcake to match my gorgeous red LV bow 





Can you tell I just loved  the taste of that frosting, but not as much as my LV bow  , that’s for sure!





It was so nice seeing all you pretty ladies again 

Signed,
A little Shih Tzu Boy who loves Louis Vuitton 
Have a wonderful day


----------



## Ruby2s

Took my 22yr old epi petit noe to work with me today [emoji7]
I’m enjoying the view.


----------



## mnl

PM in London.  PM is the best travel bag!


----------



## fabuleux

mnl said:


> PM in London.  PM is the best travel bag!


What show did you see?


----------



## fabuleux

Still using my Davis Tote today. I can’t let it go this week!


----------



## Roxannek

hers4eva said:


> Hi nice to see everyone again
> 
> As you know, I adore modeling my red LV bow
> 
> Here is a cute short story.....
> 
> 
> What is that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me investigate and get a little closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It smells delicious and it's a beautiful red rose cupcake to match my gorgeous red LV bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I just loved  the taste of that frosting, but not as much as my LV bow  , that’s for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so nice seeing all you pretty ladies again
> 
> Signed,
> A little Shih Tzu Boy who loves Louis Vuitton
> Have a wonderful day


LOVE  Handsome little man.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

hers4eva said:


> Hi nice to see everyone again
> 
> As you know, I adore modeling my red LV bow
> 
> Here is a cute short story.....
> 
> 
> What is that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me investigate and get a little closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It smells delicious and it's a beautiful red rose cupcake to match my gorgeous red LV bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I just loved  the taste of that frosting, but not as much as my LV bow  , that’s for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so nice seeing all you pretty ladies again
> 
> Signed,
> A little Shih Tzu Boy who loves Louis Vuitton
> Have a wonderful day


He is absolutely stunning!! I just showed your pics to my hubby and he looked at our Bella and Kess died laughing. These pics make my 2 Shih Tzu/Bichon's  look absolutely FERAL, like wild dogs lol!! Clean is their sworn enemy and apparently smelling good is BAD! I have the dad and his daughter.  Anytime we doll her up she goes berserk leaving bows everywhere and her dad does military rolls all over the dirty ground trying to get anything the groomer attached to him OFF including a clean scent and bow ties lol! I'm so jealous......


----------



## Fi7

On the way into town to watch Avengers


----------



## March786

Aliluvlv said:


> Finally get to enjoy being outside on a break (been since October!). Spent almost every break last year in this spot dreaming up this bag.  Wonder what we'll come up with this year...[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049083


Beautiful! Love your chosen patches


----------



## March786

Poochie231080 said:


> Taking this one to work. PS mini with Anya Hindmarch’s leather strap


Wow, now this bag looks extremely cool! Love the anya strap


----------



## mnl

fabuleux said:


> What show did you see?


Kinky boots!  It was amazing


----------



## fyn72

Little gift from a private party in the VIP room with some of a LV lovers Facebook group.


----------



## robbins65

mnl said:


> Kinky boots!  It was amazing


Saw this in March!  Wayne Brady was amazing as Lola!!!


----------



## Nat_CAN

Getting ready for early morning soccer game, 2 C here!


----------



## musiclover

Nat_CAN said:


> Getting ready for early morning soccer game, 2 C here!


I love your blanket and woolly accessories!  Everything goes beautifully with the DE and lovely red lining of your Neverfull.


----------



## Nat_CAN

musiclover said:


> I love your blanket and woolly accessories!  Everything goes beautifully with the DE and lovely red lining of your Neverfull.


Thanks!  Very cozy blanket . I don’t mean to be color coordinated.  However, I’m also wearing red jacket .


----------



## Sandra.AT

Putting my montaigne mm away to rest a bit..I had a car accident and I'm still in shock..thank god nothing happend to us and to the others in the car only the cars have some damage (good that we have a full coverage insurance)  but the shock is still there ..I just hope my man will learn something out of this as I told him many times to drive more carefully and he never listened to me lol
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spellwriter

So this is about as bougie as it gets I guess...hahahah! New LV camera-style bag I got at Heathrow, and first class flight back to the US on British airways.

(Side note; the Concorde lounge at Heathrow is INSANE if you ever have a chance to check it out.)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Last night at Avengers premier - Gucci &LV


----------



## Nat_CAN

Taking a walk to the playground, beautiful day.


----------



## trice1385

Out and about! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Roxannek

All of mine in action! I have been busy making this and moving them all in!


----------



## musiclover

Nat_CAN said:


> Thanks!  Very cozy blanket . I don’t mean to be color coordinated.  However, I’m also wearing red jacket .


I think it’s lovely when it all just comes together on it’s own. It’s meant to be.


----------



## trice1385

Roxannek said:


> All of mine in action! I have been busy making this and moving them all in!
> View attachment 4051398



Beautiful!!!!!!! You did that all on your own?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cheidel

Ruby2s said:


> View attachment 4050316
> 
> 
> Took my 22yr old epi petit noe to work with me today [emoji7]
> I’m enjoying the view.


A gorgeous Vintage piece!!!!!


----------



## musiclover

Sandra.AT said:


> Putting my montaigne mm away to rest a bit..I had a car accident and I'm still in shock..thank god nothing happend to us and to the others in the car only the cars have some damage (good that we have a full coverage insurance)  but the shock is still there ..I just hope my man will learn something out of this as I told him many times to drive more carefully and he never listened to me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050883
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


I’m so sorry to hear about your accident, Sandra. These things take time to process.  Take care and look after yourself.


----------



## musiclover

Roxannek said:


> All of mine in action! I have been busy making this and moving them all in!
> View attachment 4051398


What a beautiful display!  You have so many gorgeous pieces. You must be so pleased with your results!  I love it!


----------



## Roxannek

musiclover said:


> What a beautiful display!  You have so many gorgeous pieces. You must be so pleased with your results!  I love it!





trice1385 said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!! You did that all on your own?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I did do it all by myself! So proud. They are glass display cases from Ikea with lights. So it took me 3 or 4 days to put it all together but I love looking at them.


----------



## cheidel

Roxannek said:


> All of mine in action! I have been busy making this and moving them all in!
> View attachment 4051398


Beautiful display case!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Enjoying this beautiful sunny day while working in TX, out and about with my favorite girl, NF GM, all cinched in. Her name is Ms T.!!!


----------



## musiclover

Roxannek said:


> I did do it all by myself! So proud. They are glass display cases from Ikea with lights. So it took me 3 or 4 days to put it all together but I love looking at them.


I’m fond of glass cabinets myself and these are really pretty. My purse cupboard is all wood but I like what you’ve done better so you can enjoy your pieces as art. I love looking at my bags, too!


----------



## Roxannek

cheidel said:


> Beautiful display case!!!!


Thank you so much!  I was thinking most people would think I was fairly weird for displaying them like this, but it just makes me smile.


----------



## themeanreds

My car key doesn’t fit in my cles, but it always travels with me. Definitely my most used piece


----------



## mdcx

fyn72 said:


> Little gift from a private party in the VIP room with some of a LV lovers Facebook group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050736
> View attachment 4050733
> View attachment 4050734
> View attachment 4050735


Beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## chalintorn

Take my Metis out this morning.


----------



## bh4me

I had fun today with my Summer Trunk strap and bandeau on my Pochette Metis. This morning I walked out the door without the bandeau...ugh! Of course, I had to go back in the house to put it on. I can’t miss an opportunity to use it for the first time...lol. I love the Summer Trunk detail on these pieces


----------



## arliegirl

bh4me said:


> I had fun today with my Summer Trunk strap and bandeau on my Pochette Metis. This morning I walked out the door without the bandeau...ugh! Of course, I had to go back in the house to put it on. I can’t miss an opportunity to use it for the first time...lol. I love the Summer Trunk detail on these pieces
> View attachment 4051567


Didn't know that existed! love!


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE!



Wow this is stunning!


----------



## nvie

Sunday outing with the boys


----------



## Prada Prince

Post brunch walkies with my PM...


----------



## baglici0us

Trying to decide if my PM is a keeper...


----------



## Sonmi999

I went to the theater to see a play and took Miss PM with me  I’m using my Lymington strap on it and I’m in love!! This strap is too long for the Lymington, so I ordered a replacement Speedy B strap for it, and I decided to use this one on my mono PM. I think it looks perfect! ❤️


----------



## Sonmi999

baglici0us said:


> Trying to decide if my PM is a keeper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051602


She looks like she is!


----------



## MamaSleepy

BagLady14 said:


> No color transfer, two years old.  Very clean and even patina and I take this bag everywhere, even boating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041264
> View attachment 4041270
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Beautiful!  But don't you worry abt water stains on the leather?


----------



## MamaSleepy

Sunshine mama said:


> It came with a strap and i did remove it because i am addicted to purse straps! Plus i didn't like the length or the quality of the chain strap.  My chain that was attached to the bag was imperfect. I actually made a youtube video about this a few days ago. Don't expect much though since I'm not a big youtuber. Still I just wanted to share.


I'd love to see your video but can't seem to find you on YouTube. Found a Sunshine Mama but she only had darling daughter videos.


----------



## Hotsauna

Sonmi999 said:


> I went to the theater to see a play and took Miss PM with me  I’m using my Lymington strap on it and I’m in love!! This strap is too long for the Lymington, so I ordered a replacement Speedy B strap for it, and I decided to use this one on my mono PM. I think it looks perfect! ❤️



If I had a PM I would do this as well. Love vachetta!


----------



## mak1203

Sonmi999 said:


> I went to the theater to see a play and took Miss PM with me  I’m using my Lymington strap on it and I’m in love!! This strap is too long for the Lymington, so I ordered a replacement Speedy B strap for it, and I decided to use this one on my mono PM. I think it looks perfect! ❤️


That looks great!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

nvie said:


> Sunday outing with the boys
> 
> View attachment 4051576


Lovely pic. It's Toes Out time and your pic reminds me that I need a pedicure asap lol!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Full credit to @Sunshine mama for the brilliant idea! Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

nvie said:


> Sunday outing with the boys
> 
> View attachment 4051576


This is lovely, do you mind sharing the name of this bag? Thank you.


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Last night at Avengers premier - Gucci &LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051173


Super jealous. Can't wait to see this movie! Hopefully next weekend.  [emoji5]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Roxannek said:


> All of mine in action! I have been busy making this and moving them all in!
> View attachment 4051398


Wow! That's fantastic. [emoji7]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Alma BB ("Rosie")


----------



## Cogmarks

Aliluvlv said:


> Full credit to @Sunshine mama for the brilliant idea! Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051847
> View attachment 4051848



Where did you get your clear bag? I love your pochette inside. [emoji16]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Spring is in the air


----------



## Aliluvlv

Cogmarks said:


> Where did you get your clear bag? I love your pochette inside. [emoji16]


Thank you. I took Sunshine mama's cue and ordered one from Amazon. It's by Lam Gallery.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Miss_Dawn said:


> Spring is in the air [emoji813]


Soooooo beautiful! What a picture! We don't have anything blooming yet,  but glad to see spring in full glory for you.


----------



## kbell

Sandra.AT said:


> Putting my montaigne mm away to rest a bit..I had a car accident and I'm still in shock..thank god nothing happend to us and to the others in the car only the cars have some damage (good that we have a full coverage insurance)  but the shock is still there ..I just hope my man will learn something out of this as I told him many times to drive more carefully and he never listened to me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050883
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk



Phew - Glad everyone is ok!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Full credit to @Sunshine mama for the brilliant idea! Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051847
> View attachment 4051848


 Thank you! Your bag looks great especially with all the goodies inside and outside!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Super jealous. Can't wait to see this movie! Hopefully next weekend.  [emoji5]


I'm watching it with my daughter tomorrow cuz she has no school tomorrow!!!!! Can't wait.


----------



## Nat_CAN

Miss_Dawn said:


> Alma BB ("Rosie")


Wow gorgeous bag.


----------



## Sibelle

Today in my parent´s garden. We had a lovely spring day.


----------



## jinji

Roxannek said:


> What a beautiful photo


Thank you!


----------



## jinji

myluvofbags said:


> Such a wonderful photo and a true testament to the value and durability of LV
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes, it was my first LV from over 10 years ago, and it's such a durable purse! Thank you!


----------



## jinji

Sunshine mama said:


> So sweet! And thank you so much for sharing. This photo made my day!


----------



## jinji

kbell said:


> This is such a beautiful photo!! Frame worthy!
> It seriously looks like art to me


Thanks, that's a wonderful idea!


----------



## Sandra.AT

kbell said:


> Phew - Glad everyone is ok!


Thanks  yeah I'm really happy and finally over the shock 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sandra.AT

musiclover said:


> I’m so sorry to hear about your accident, Sandra. These things take time to process.  Take care and look after yourself.


Thank you ..after relaxing and sleeping I feel much better and I'm over the shock 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bh4me

arliegirl said:


> Didn't know that existed! love!


I didn’t think so either! It was luck! I picked up my summer trunk clemence wallet and there it was.


----------



## musiclover

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you ..after relaxing and sleeping I feel much better and I'm over the shock
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


I'm glad to hear that you're better today.  Another friend was in a car crush and she had a bad concussion so I'm relieved you are ok.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Alma BB ("Rosie")



Rosie is so beautiful— and those desserts look so yummy.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Full credit to @Sunshine mama for the brilliant idea! Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051847
> View attachment 4051848



I love it!!!


----------



## copico

Coffee with my speedy b


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## copico

Holiday with my PM [emoji7][emoji7]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jovaine00

Gracefully sitting getting ready for work w me[emoji56]purchased mid April & 1st time using her today～My official workhorse now[emoji16]


----------



## Yuki85

Going to work 




And rain drops marks [emoji28]


----------



## minababe

hers4eva said:


> Hi nice to see everyone again
> 
> As you know, I adore modeling my red LV bow
> 
> Here is a cute short story.....
> 
> 
> What is that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me investigate and get a little closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It smells delicious and it's a beautiful red rose cupcake to match my gorgeous red LV bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I just loved  the taste of that frosting, but not as much as my LV bow  , that’s for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so nice seeing all you pretty ladies again
> 
> Signed,
> A little Shih Tzu Boy who loves Louis Vuitton
> Have a wonderful day



is this a normal Cupcake?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> All of mine in action! I have been busy making this and moving them all in!
> View attachment 4051398


I especially love your one handle and the charms on it!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bh4me said:


> I had fun today with my Summer Trunk strap and bandeau on my Pochette Metis. This morning I walked out the door without the bandeau...ugh! Of course, I had to go back in the house to put it on. I can’t miss an opportunity to use it for the first time...lol. I love the Summer Trunk detail on these pieces
> View attachment 4051567


Beautiful! What is the item number for the strap? Can't find it


----------



## Aliluvlv

copico said:


> View attachment 4052548
> 
> Coffee with my speedy b
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Great photo! Makes me miss my speedy b, but my NF is just so easy to use for work.


----------



## Roxannek

Sunshine mama said:


> I especially love your one handle and the charms on it!!!!!!!


Thank you One of my favorites!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> Thank you One of my favorites!


What brand is the flower charm? It is soooo cute!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Off to work we go....


----------



## Leo the Lion

Side view


----------



## MamaSleepy

Leo the Lion said:


> Off to work we go....


Please, what size is your Speedy B? Forgive me if this is obvious but which Speedy B monogram has dark leather handles and trim? It's just gorgeous!


----------



## Leo the Lion

MamaSleepy said:


> Please, what size is your Speedy B? Forgive me if this is obvious but which Speedy B monogram has dark leather handles and trim? It's just gorgeous!


Hello, it is part of the custom my world collection in the size 30.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

This one is out with me today. Target run with Neonoe.


----------



## Roxannek

Sunshine mama said:


> What brand is the flower charm? It is soooo cute!


I Love the flower charms too! They are very nice, leather on both sides. Marian at LuxeLeatherCrafts on Etsy. She does beautiful work.


----------



## AlltheLVPlease

Me and my DE Propriano out for pizza


----------



## JLVover93

My NeoNoe Coquelicot with the Mono Bando strap. LVOE this bag!


----------



## Hollie91999

Out to lunch with Alma today.  Love how structured she is


----------



## AlltheLVPlease

AlltheLVPlease said:


> Me and my DE Propriano out for pizza
> View attachment 4053092


Sorry - DA (not DE)... distracted typing gets my every time!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

AlltheLVPlease said:


> Me and my DE Propriano out for pizza
> View attachment 4053092


How do you like the propriano? I have it but haven’t used it yet....


----------



## AlltheLVPlease

LVlvoe_bug said:


> How do you like the propriano? I have it but haven’t used it yet....



I love it! It’s structured but adjustable in size. I do wish there was more than one pocket - I like to have a pocket for my phone especially. I’m still trying to decide if I want to get an organizer for it. But I really like the magnet closure - everything feels safe! And there’s plenty of room for everything. Overall, I’m very happy with it and feel that it’s a nice spring bag  

Anything keeping you from using it?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

AlltheLVPlease said:


> I love it! It’s structured but adjustable in size. I do wish there was more than one pocket - I like to have a pocket for my phone especially. I’m still trying to decide if I want to get an organizer for it. But I really like the magnet closure - everything feels safe! And there’s plenty of room for everything. Overall, I’m very happy with it and feel that it’s a nice spring bag
> 
> Anything keeping you from using it?


I’m happy to hear you like it..I bought it as an alternative to the NF and I like more structured bags. I also felt it was different with the braided handles....I really don’t love the azur print so the bag just sits there....since I now have nicer weather I need to take it out. I’m sure I’ll like it, I just usually grab my mono bags instead....


----------



## AlltheLVPlease

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m happy to hear you like it..I bought it as an alternative to the NF and I like more structured bags. I also felt it was different with the braided handles....I really don’t love the azur print so the bag just sits there....since I now have nicer weather I need to take it out. I’m sure I’ll like it, I just usually grab my mono bags instead....



I wasn’t really a DA girl myself and wished it came in a different pattern when I was in the store. But I liked the shape and those braids so much, I got it anyway. Now that I’ve been using it, I’ve really come to like it. It feels light and springy


----------



## MamaSleepy

Leo the Lion said:


> Hello, it is part of the custom my world collection in the size 30.


Thank you so much for your reply. 
I've searched LV.com without finding this beautiful bag. Online, the My World Tour speedy B custom options only include stickers, not trim color- is it only available in boutiques?  I apologize but I'm new to LV so it's possible I'm overlooking the obvious.

Lastly, I admire your selection of the dark Ebene trim but wonder if you've had issues with wrinkling, delamination, etc which seems to be epidemic? 

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## fabuleux

Leo the Lion said:


> Side view


These tags look great on your WT Speedy!


----------



## fabuleux

Hollie91999 said:


> Out to lunch with Alma today.  Love how structured she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053113


The Alma always makes me smile. Such a beautiful bag.


----------



## fyn72

My latest edition Capucines pm in Magnolia


----------



## 19flowers

fyn72 said:


> My latest edition Capucines pm in Magnolia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053285


beautiful Capu -- do you prefer PM or BB?


----------



## hers4eva

hers4eva said:


> Hi nice to see everyone again
> 
> As you know, I adore modeling my red LV bow
> 
> Here is a cute short story.....
> 
> 
> What is that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me investigate and get a little closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It smells delicious and it's a beautiful red rose cupcake to match my gorgeous red LV bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I just loved  the taste of that frosting, but not as much as my LV bow  , that’s for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so nice seeing all you pretty ladies again
> 
> Signed,
> A little Shih Tzu Boy who loves Louis Vuitton
> Have a wonderful day




Hi to all the pretty purse  ladies,
I just wanted to thank you all for checking out my *cupcake story* and my pictures of my red LV designer bow 
It is appreciated 


*Here i am again to snuggle with my toy and say sweet dreams to you all*




*Signed, your Shih Tzu Boy who loves LV *


----------



## hers4eva

Roxannek said:


> LOVE  Handsome little man.



Awwwww  You are too sweet for words  You made me and my Mom's evening 
Thank you so much!




BAGLADY 3375 said:


> He is absolutely stunning!! I just showed your pics to my hubby and he looked at our Bella and Kess died laughing. These pics make my 2 Shih Tzu/Bichon's  look absolutely FERAL, like wild dogs lol!! Clean is their sworn enemy and apparently smelling good is BAD! I have the dad and his daughter.  Anytime we doll her up she goes berserk leaving bows everywhere and her dad does military rolls all over the dirty ground trying to get anything the groomer attached to him OFF including a clean scent and bow ties lol! I'm so jealous......



Thank you so much for sharing your story about your two darlings, Bella  and Kess 

My baby Tzu gets upset if I don't get to groom him till bedtime.  At that point, he gives me that look  ... come on Mom when are you going to put me on my grooming desk to make me pretty for the ladies because I feel stinky 
I love my little guy so much 

Don't our pups bring us so much joy?

Oh and we thank you so very much for your sweet  and very kind words


----------



## bh4me

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful! What is the item number for the strap? Can't find it


Here you go...


----------



## fyn72

19flowers said:


> beautiful Capu -- do you prefer PM or BB?


I thought I preferred the bb but the pm fits more and looks beautiful hand carried. I found the bb hard to get things in and out as its so small and the design with the flap inside having to hold it up while you reach in


----------



## Compass Rose

fyn72 said:


> I thought I preferred the bb but the pm fits more and looks beautiful hand carried. I found the bb hard to get things in and out as its so small and the design with the flap inside having to hold it up while you reach in


Good to know......


----------



## 19flowers

fyn72 said:


> I thought I preferred the bb but the pm fits more and looks beautiful hand carried. I found the bb hard to get things in and out as its so small and the design with the flap inside having to hold it up while you reach in


I agree - both are beautiful but PM is more functional.


----------



## Mae002

Just went shopping at Louis Vuitton Union Square in San Francisco using my monogram Pochette Metis with my Tapage Bag charm. Had lots of fun and got my early mother’s gift for myself and from my DH. So happy!!







Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Mae002 said:


> Just went shopping at Louis Vuitton Union Square in San Francisco using my monogram Pochette Metis with my Tapage Bag charm. Had lots of fun and got my early mother’s gift for myself and from my DH. So happy!!
> 
> View attachment 4053466
> View attachment 4053467
> View attachment 4053468
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Congrats M! I'm goggling that mega stack of LV - what a fabulous haul


----------



## Mae002

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Congrats M! I'm goggling that mega stack of LV - what a fabulous haul



Thank you!! Will be doing some instant reveal later[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## seishouai

Fi7 said:


> On the way into town to watch Avengers



I carried this exact bag to watch the Avengers this morning!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Aliluvlv said:


> Soooooo beautiful! What a picture! We don't have anything blooming yet,  but glad to see spring in full glory for you.





Nat_CAN said:


> Wow gorgeous bag.





Iamminda said:


> Rosie is so beautiful— and those desserts look so yummy.



Thank you very much everyone  it was a really lovely outing to the park with my Alma BB


----------



## nvie

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> This is lovely, do you mind sharing the name of this bag? Thank you.



It’s St Germain PM [emoji4]


----------



## nvie

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Lovely pic. It's Toes Out time and your pic reminds me that I need a pedicure asap lol!!



It’s all year round tropical weather where I live. Try out Chanel’s Le Vernis 2018, wearing Pink Exquisite, it’s really lovely with a pop of red, nothing pink at all [emoji38]


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

nvie said:


> It’s St Germain PM [emoji4]


It's stunning ! I miss out on this one.. .


----------



## Sparklett22

Getting some lunch


----------



## love2shop2

Sparklett22 said:


> Getting some lunch



love the  bag & meatballs pho


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I really miss this style vernis cles with a plaque. If they came out with this model again I'd buy at least 2 more


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Outfit planning on what to wear for a Broadway Musical with my pochette Felicie and my trusty tuxedo cat:


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ev23 said:


> Takashi murakami jewelry box


She is Gor-ge-ous!!!


----------



## Hotsauna

Sparklett22 said:


> Getting some lunch



Give me pho!


----------



## Nat_CAN

Sparklett22 said:


> Getting some lunch


Noodle bowl looks so yummy.  Beautiful bag .


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> Outfit planning on what to wear for a Broadway Musical with my pochette Felicie and my trusty tuxedo cat:
> 
> View attachment 4054262


Beautiful outfit!   Enjoy the show


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful outfit!   Enjoy the show



The show isn't until June, but I like to plan in advance (in case I don't fit in the clothes anymore)   I finally get to have a break from school and work.


----------



## finer_woman

MamaSleepy said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.
> I've searched LV.com without finding this beautiful bag. Online, the My World Tour speedy B custom options only include stickers, not trim color- is it only available in boutiques?  I apologize but I'm new to LV so it's possible I'm overlooking the obvious.
> 
> Lastly, I admire your selection of the dark Ebene trim but wonder if you've had issues with wrinkling, delamination, etc which seems to be epidemic?
> 
> Thank you for your patience.


I just ordered one a couple of days ago,  it's there.  The very last option after you get through all of the stickers.


----------



## Brendutch

At  the office...


----------



## berkleegal09

Started my new job today... Dreaming of what my new purchase will be. Already put in several offers for a pre-loved Mini pouchette. So close to buying my Clapton!


----------



## ScottyGal

Alma and I waiting for dinner in Bella Italia [emoji492][emoji634]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## labb8

My vintage rucksack. Thanks for allowing me to share.


----------



## marceylove

pearlsnjeans said:


> Outfit planning on what to wear for a Broadway Musical with my pochette Felicie and my trusty tuxedo cat:
> 
> View attachment 4054262



Bonus point for the kitten teeeheee 
Outfit and pochette are lovely


----------



## Nat_CAN

At school gym, been using this bag daily since I got it, ❤️


----------



## pearlsnjeans

marceylove said:


> Bonus point for the kitten teeeheee
> Outfit and pochette are lovely



Thank you! Photos with cats (or pets in general) completes the atmosphere


----------



## Ruby2s

cheidel said:


> A gorgeous Vintage piece!!!!!



Thank you so much [emoji5]


----------



## LadyBond

Out shopping with my Neonoe after work


----------



## pearlsnjeans

“Pics of Your Louis Vuitton in Action”

.....

More like picture of my Iéna PM photobombing my cat



(Apologies to those who are sick of seeing my cat)


----------



## mak1203

labb8 said:


> My vintage rucksack. Thanks for allowing me to share.


Super cute!!


----------



## musiclover

pearlsnjeans said:


> “Pics of Your Louis Vuitton in Action”
> 
> .....
> 
> More like picture of my Iéna PM photobombing my cat
> View attachment 4055428
> 
> 
> (Apologies to those who are sick of seeing my cat)


Oh aren't you a handsome one!  Those are the most elegant whiskers


----------



## fiery_rose

Aliluvlv said:


> Full credit to @Sunshine mama for the brilliant idea! Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051847
> View attachment 4051848


I have this exact same bag! I used it for a while to see whether I prefer to get a Speedy B20 or B25, as it is exactly between the 2 sizes. I ended up getting both because I just couldn't decide


----------



## MamaSleepy

finer_woman said:


> I just ordered one a couple of days ago,  it's there.  The very last option after you get through all of the stickers.


Thank you for helping, I really appreciate it!


----------



## PrincessAsya

The two-month wait until “my precious” and I finally united was so worth it. I am not big on uboxings and unveilings, but let me present my new-to-me perfect Eden PM in safran. She IS perfection purse-onified!


----------



## labb8

mak1203 said:


> Super cute!!


Thank you.


----------



## Petruspus

fiery_rose said:


> I have this exact same bag! I used it for a while to see whether I prefer to get a Speedy B20 or B25, as it is exactly between the 2 sizes. I ended up getting both because I just couldn't decide



Nice! May I ask where you bought this one?


----------



## Aliluvlv

fiery_rose said:


> I have this exact same bag! I used it for a while to see whether I prefer to get a Speedy B20 or B25, as it is exactly between the 2 sizes. I ended up getting both because I just couldn't decide


That's a great idea. I love that you got both.  [emoji5]  If they made a speedy 20 in canvas I'd be all over it! Esp in azur.


----------



## Sunshine mama

PrincessAsya said:


> The two-month wait until “my precious” and I finally united was so worth it. I am not big on uboxings and unveilings, but let me present my new-to-me perfect Eden PM in safran. She IS perfection purse-onified!
> 
> View attachment 4055660


I love it! And I love that word purse-onified. It's clever!
Btw, what kind of strap are you using? It's so cute!


----------



## PrincessAsya

Sunshine mama said:


> I love it! And I love that word purse-onified. It's clever!
> Btw, what kind of strap are you using? It's so cute!



Thank you!  It's the monogram strap that came with the bag.  It's about 3/4'' wide (exactly 2 cm) and long enough for cross-body wear.  I was as excited for the strap as I was for the bag, to be honest .


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Aliluvlv said:


> That's a great idea. I love that you got both.  [emoji5]  If they made a speedy 20 in canvas I'd be all over it! Esp in azur.


imagine the tight opening on that one. I really wish they can update the canvas Speedy with the zipper going to the sides


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Tribute to my love of Marc Jacobs' reign of LV


----------



## berkleegal09

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Tribute to my love of Marc Jacobs' reign of LV
> View attachment 4056061



Love. Love. Love ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Tribute to my love of Marc Jacobs' reign of LV
> View attachment 4056061



So cute!!!  Your MC pieces look so pretty and pristine!!


----------



## hers4eva

minababe said:


> is this a normal Cupcake?



*Yes, it is a normal cupcake *


----------



## hers4eva

My key chain enjoying her red azaleas.
I just love her red button 








*Have a wonderful day everyone* 
And my Shih Tzu Boy who wears the red LV bow says hi


----------



## Bjstew

tua said:


> imagine the tight opening on that one. I really wish they can update the canvas Speedy with the zipper going to the sides


With an outside pocket too.


----------



## kbell

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Tribute to my love of Marc Jacobs' reign of LV
> View attachment 4056061



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Cindycarmona77

My vintage Deauville just got home from running errands...


----------



## fiery_rose

Petruspus said:


> Nice! May I ask where you bought this one?


Same place Aliluvlv got hers.  Lam Gallery on Amazon.


----------



## nvie

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> It's stunning ! I miss out on this one.. .



Sadly it has been discontinued. St Suplice, which I think has better side structure.


----------



## nvie




----------



## fiery_rose

Aliluvlv said:


> That's a great idea. I love that you got both.  [emoji5]  If they made a speedy 20 in canvas I'd be all over it! Esp in azur.


Kinda glad they don't make the 20's in canvas, because I would go broke trying to get the trifecta!


----------



## Poochie231080

Work bags


----------



## fyn72

Visit to LV today [emoji177]


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

nvie said:


> Sadly it has been discontinued. St Suplice, which I think has better side structure.


Yes I saw the St Suplice. .Beautiful bag, love that there was no glazing.


----------



## Chewing_Pearls

While on vacation. Hunting food for brunch[emoji12]


----------



## minababe

hers4eva said:


> *Yes, it is a normal cupcake *


your dog shouldn't eat that !! thats a lot sugar in it .. not good for your dog I hope you know that


----------



## snibor

Really old speedy with the limited luggage tag purchased at VVV exhibit. I typically do not like charms on bags but this was special to me.


----------



## Aliluvlv

snibor said:


> Really old speedy with the limited luggage tag purchased at VVV exhibit. I typically do not like charms on bags but this was special to me.
> View attachment 4057002


Beautiful![emoji7]


----------



## snibor

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful![emoji7]


Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Visit to LV today [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4056808


This is sooooo pretty!


----------



## arliegirl

Nat_CAN said:


> At school gym, been using this bag daily since I got it, ❤️


Where did you get the organizer? Love this.


----------



## hers4eva

minababe said:


> your dog shouldn't eat that !! thats a lot sugar in it .. not good for your dog I hope you know that




Do you know what a prop is?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using my vernis amarante pochette accessoires which I ignored for a long time.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Cindycarmona77 said:


> My vintage Deauville just got home from running errands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4056531


I love your vintage deauville! I sold mine a few years back due to the handles needing to be replaced and I didn't want to deal with waiting on a repair. I got a decent price for it and have been thinking about getting another. It's such a sturdy bag.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my vernis amarante pochette accessoires which I ignored for a long time.


So shiny!! I have this banana charm lol!


----------



## foreverbagslove

One more day at work... happy Friyay!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> My key chain enjoying her red azaleas.
> I just love her red button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have a wonderful day everyone*
> And my Shih Tzu Boy who wears the red LV bow says hi


Beautiful!!! I have pink azaleas! Maybe I'll  be able to pick a hot pink key holder from the azalea bush!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> So shiny!! I have this banana charm lol!


This banana charm geta A LOT of attention when I use it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bjstew said:


> With an outside pocket too.


LV should have a design contest from customers and put the winner's design into production!!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!!! I have pink azaleas! Maybe I'll  be able to pick a hot pink key holder from the azalea bush!


I just planted pink and purple azaleas. so pretty but the bees drive me crazy!


----------



## Leo the Lion

This beauty again ♥


----------



## Nat_CAN

arliegirl said:


> Where did you get the organizer? Love this.


I got it from Amazon.ca (Canada).  I think you can find that in Amazon.com as well.


----------



## pmburk

Happy Friday! Here's my Lockit Horizontal (2006) on my desk at work today with puzzle charm.


----------



## pmburk

hers4eva said:


> My key chain enjoying her red azaleas.
> I just love her red button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have a wonderful day everyone*
> And my Shih Tzu Boy who wears the red LV bow says hi



Your azaleas are beautiful! Is that the 6-key in fuchsia? If so we are twins! I also have the Clemence wallet with the fuchsia lining and I just love seeing those pops of color every time I open them up.


----------



## berkleegal09

I have to say this is my favorite SLG. That pop of colour on the button just makes this piece gorgeous. Happy Friday


----------



## arliegirl

Nat_CAN said:


> I got it from Amazon.ca (Canada).  I think you can find that in Amazon.com as well.


Thank you !!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my vernis amarante pochette accessoires which I ignored for a long time.



So beautiful  — I have always been interested in amarante (I like how yours look more purple here than I remember).  I didn’t realize the vernis PA comes with such a pretty CC-like chain (did you swap out and upgrade the chain?  .


----------



## marceylove

pmburk said:


> Happy Friday! Here's my Lockit Horizontal (2006) on my desk at work today with puzzle charm.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful  — I have always been interested in amarante (I like how yours look more purple here than I remember).  I didn’t realize the vernis PA comes with such a pretty CC-like chain (did you swap out and upgrade the chain?  .


Thank you @Iamminda! Irl the color is not as purpley...I had to use a filter cuz the camera couldn't capture the details due to the bag's shininess. The bag itself comes with a short vachetta  strap just like all the other mono PAs. And the amarante leather is soooo durable! As for the chanel like strap, I ordered it from mautto. It is such a good quality chain!


----------



## shalomnurse

Out running errands with my Noe BB. The short strap and slider are from Etsy seller MCraft.


----------



## Nat_CAN

Getting ready to go out for lunch with friends.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nat_CAN said:


> Getting ready to go out for lunch with friends.


I like your pochette and key holder friends!


----------



## AAxxx

Enjoying chai latte with my noir twinset and hubby’s DG cles since I’m using his car today


----------



## Hollie91999

Lunch with NF and some quick planning.


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!!! I have pink azaleas! Maybe I'll  be able to pick a hot pink key holder from the azalea bush!



*You are too sweet  and I thank you *


----------



## hers4eva

pmburk said:


> Your azaleas are beautiful! Is that the 6-key in fuchsia? If so we are twins! I also have the Clemence wallet with the fuchsia lining and I just love seeing those pops of color every time I open them up.



*Thank you  you are too kind! *

*Yes, my 6 key chain button is the color fuchsia.*

*My black bag is also Clemence.  Your fuschsia lining must be to die for *
*Have a wonderful day *


----------



## fiery_rose

Busy day today -- breakfast on the go, followed by a trip to the grocery store after work, and topped off with a refreshing iced chai for the ride home! Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## BlossomLily

Me & NF with a rose in it, very summary


----------



## Nat_CAN

Sunshine mama said:


> I like your pochette and key holder friends![/QUOT





BlossomLily said:


> Me & NF with a rose in it, very summary


beautiful bag.


----------



## Nat_CAN

Sunshine mama said:


> I like your pochette and key holder friends!


Thanks, me too .


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

fiery_rose said:


> Busy day today -- breakfast on the go, followed by a trip to the grocery store after work, and topped off with a refreshing iced chai for the ride home! Happy Friday, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057487
> View attachment 4057488
> View attachment 4057489


This is gorgeous ! Is this the 20 or 25? Can you fit alot in the 20?


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

shalomnurse said:


> Out running errands with my Noe BB. The short strap and slider are from Etsy seller MCraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057258
> View attachment 4057259


Thank you for this post! I love my Noe BB but don't wear it enough due to string closure and sometimes would love to wear it handheld as it is such an adorable bag that fits a lot!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my vernis amarante pochette accessoires which I ignored for a long time.


Love this!  I have a love and not so Iove relationship with my PA in Vernis! Love that strap option too, thanks for the idea! I wish LV brought back the Vernis and Epi PA but just slightly bigger is size...


----------



## Roxannek

Poochie231080 said:


> Work bags


I just love your World Tour Neverfull!


----------



## Rainpo

Was out for a nice dinner


----------



## fiery_rose

Having issues replying to a post ...


----------



## fiery_rose




----------



## Rainpo

Ohhh same here. Keeps saying my post is spam like


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Leaving for a business trip. New Montblanc shoulder bag, and lots of LV accessories to keep me organised


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Leaving for a business trip. New Montblanc shoulder bag, and lots of LV accessories to keep me organised



Beautiful SLGs Miss Dawn


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Waiting for my queue..


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Out for a cocktail festival event with this baby!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Some alone time by having a solo brunch with my Iéna pm:


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful SLGs Miss Dawn


Thank you!


----------



## LadyVintageBags

Packing the car and taking miss boetie out to brunch with some extra non branded straps. Enjoying her before winter and rain truly hit


----------



## Cocoabean

My Lumineuse ready for the day’s adventures.


----------



## fyn72

Kirigami pouch for a coffee catch up. Love it!I’m using my Empreinte key pouch a little wallet


----------



## Poochie231080

Sunny day companions


----------



## Sunshine mama

Poochie231080 said:


> Sunny day companions


Wow!!!! This combo is amazing!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Enjoying some spring weather


----------



## *NYC Princess*

LV meets mama life


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Settling in for a day of work beside the pool


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Getting ready for work


----------



## Aliluvlv

Getting ready for first outing. Too excited to use this to worry about DA newness. [emoji5]


----------



## fabuleux

Aliluvlv said:


> Getting ready for first outing. Too excited to use this to worry about DA newness. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059302


It’s meant to be used so enjoy it!


----------



## LVlover13

Out and about for grocery shopping with this cutie. Love her! [emoji813]️


----------



## Nat_CAN

At the pool


----------



## LadyBond

Weekend brunch with this one. 
Enjoying this lovely weather before it gets too hot!


----------



## Sparklett22

*NYC Princess* said:


> LV meets mama life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059156


Beautiful color!


----------



## fyn72

Aliluvlv said:


> Getting ready for first outing. Too excited to use this to worry about DA newness. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059302


Enjoy it! So pretty! I use my da speedy b a lot and it's beautiful, canvas wipes cllean


----------



## Aliluvlv

fyn72 said:


> Enjoy it! So pretty! I use my da speedy b a lot and it's beautiful, canvas wipes cllean [emoji2]


Thank you,  I do love it! Perfect size and print for summer.  What do you use to wipe it clean if you need to?


----------



## fyn72

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you,  I do love it! Perfect size and print for summer.  What do you use to wipe it clean if you need to?


Just a non alcoholic baby wipe. (just on the canvas) or a dampened soft microfibre cloth which an sa told me about to clean leather bags. I rarely find it to get dirty though..


----------



## hers4eva

Rainpo said:


> Was out for a nice dinner



A beautiful bag


----------



## hers4eva

*Can you hear me talk
I love  Louis Vuitton *





*Have a wonderful week everyone*


----------



## Iamminda

*NYC Princess* said:


> LV meets mama life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059156



Your Amethyst HG is beyond stunning — so pretty.


----------



## Roxannek

hers4eva said:


> *Can you hear me talk
> I love  Louis Vuitton *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have a wonderful week everyone*


Your little man and your thoughtful photos of him just make me smile.


----------



## Chapiz71

What a pretty bag! Poochie231080


----------



## meowlett

Dinner date with DH.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Out for ice cream today with DBF!


----------



## Aliluvlv

meowlett said:


> Dinner date with DH.
> View attachment 4059753


Great shot! [emoji1]


----------



## frzsri

In meeting with me


----------



## fabuleux

frzsri said:


> View attachment 4059925
> 
> 
> In meeting with me


I Iove the Alma in Denim Épi.


----------



## fabuleux

meowlett said:


> Dinner date with DH.
> View attachment 4059753


Such a unique bag. I love it more and more.


----------



## luvlux64

Switching my Fall/Winter work bag LV Neonoe to this Spring/Summer Classic LV Speedy B25  ... Happy Monogram Monday, LVoelies  !


----------



## Belgian22

At work


----------



## c.huntly

Off to Paris.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Iamminda said:


> Your Amethyst HG is beyond stunning — so pretty.



Thank you dear!


----------



## fyn72

Playing with some twists before I bought the Capucines, was fun with the girls!


----------



## hers4eva

Roxannek said:


> Your little man and your thoughtful photos of him just make me smile.




*We both are so very happy to hear this 
I have been photographing him since he came home to us as a wee pup 
And you make my Mom's day when she sees you post such sweet words about little me
We are sending cyber kisses to your little furry sweetheart
Have a wonderful evening *


----------



## Roxannek

hers4eva said:


> *We both are so very happy to hear this
> I have been photographing him since he came home to us as a wee pup
> And you make my Mom's day when she sees you post such sweet words about little me
> We are sending cyber kisses to your little furry sweetheart
> Have a wonderful evening *



You sound like me, photos of Olive everywhere we go. Brings us joy and that is what life is all about, right?


----------



## Aliluvlv

fyn72 said:


> Playing with some twists before I bought the Capucines, was fun with the girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060498
> View attachment 4060503


That's awesome and looks so fun!


----------



## Yuki85

A classic is joining me to the work


----------



## AndreaM99

Metis hobo in Amethyst color. Whoever made this color, made it really well! I love it even after 4 years!


----------



## AndreaM99

fyn72 said:


> Playing with some twists before I bought the Capucines, was fun with the girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060498
> View attachment 4060503


This photo is so much fun! Ladies, you are truly LV addicts. Your outfits are nothing but LV! Lovely! (I truly like it!)


----------



## Rachyrach2k

Accompanying me at work. Longing to be outside in the sunshine


----------



## LadyBond

Out and about with my Delightful. 
DA is perfect for summer. I’m so glad I finally let go of the DA-hesitation and just enjoy it.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

fyn72 said:


> Playing with some twists before I bought the Capucines, was fun with the girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060498
> View attachment 4060503


Your friend in the back with her LV all in the air is hilarious!! She looks like she just won the Powerball!!! Heck yeah!


----------



## Nat_CAN

Switching from my Neverfull to Alma BB ❤️


----------



## LuckyBitch

Aliluvlv said:


> Getting ready for first outing. Too excited to use this to worry about DA newness. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059302


Beautiful. Which bag is this? Did it have the pink strap? It looks great.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nat_CAN said:


> Switching from my Neverfull to Alma BB ❤️


 Beautiful bag! Is yours made in france?
And that is one nice prop!


----------



## Aliluvlv

LuckyBitch said:


> Beautiful. Which bag is this? Did it have the pink strap? It looks great.


Thank you! It's the pochette accessoires in DA. It comes with a shorter vachetta leather strap, but the pink strap you see attached is one I custom ordered from mautto.com.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Concert in the park this evening


----------



## Laurenfromdisqus

Rachyrach2k said:


> View attachment 4061001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accompanying me at work. Longing to be outside in the sunshine


Looks really pretty with the pink strap!


----------



## Nat_CAN

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful bag! Is yours made in france?
> And that is one nice prop!


Thanks  and yes it’s made in France.  I like using adjustable strap more because it’s more comfortable.


----------



## frzsri

It’s general election day in my country so I went to vote with this beauty


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Getting my new Keepall out for its 1st trip tomorrow. So exciting! My luggage tag is stamped on the back but there's something so chic about this all black look


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Getting my new Keepall out for its 1st trip tomorrow. So exciting! My luggage tag is stamped on the back but there's something so chic about this all black look
> View attachment 4062038


Traveling in style V  — have a great trip.


----------



## Aoifs

frzsri said:


> View attachment 4061957
> 
> 
> It’s general election day in my country so I went to vote with this beauty


Literally rocking the vote with that bag [emoji16]

NeoNoe and I on our morning commute. This pic was hard to take subtly... Sorry my selfie taking skills need some work!


----------



## foreverbagslove

Enjoying a little me time before my meeting. Happy hump day!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Happy Wednesday my friends ♥
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Another view of my amethyste speedy


----------



## Sunshine mama

*NYC Princess* said:


> Another view of my amethyste speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062548


Such JUICY color!!


----------



## marceylove

anj_09 said:


> View attachment 4061142
> 
> 
> Out and about with my Delightful.
> DA is perfect for summer. I’m so glad I finally let go of the DA-hesitation and just enjoy it.



Gorgeous bag!!! I wish I had this delightful. Is this PM or MM size? Have a nice day


----------



## LadyBond

marceylove said:


> Gorgeous bag!!! I wish I had this delightful. Is this PM or MM size? Have a nice day



Thank you! This is a PM. I was surprised they still have it available in-store. I just got mine last weekend.


----------



## marceylove

anj_09 said:


> Thank you! This is a PM. I was surprised they still have it available in-store. I just got mine last weekend.


Tempted...but on ban island now  

But, I will have her, some day


----------



## Rachyrach2k

Laurenfromdisqus said:


> Looks really pretty with the pink strap!



Thank you! It’s the perfect addition so that I can grab and go


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Traveling in style V  — have a great trip.


Thank you, I 
Hopefully I'll return with some LV Have a great end of week!


----------



## amstevens714

fyn72 said:


> Kirigami pouch for a coffee catch up. Love it!I’m using my Empreinte key pouch a little wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4058915



So pretty!


----------



## Bagaloe

My Boulogne in the sun [emoji4]


----------



## fabuleux

#MonogramMercredi


----------



## katiel00

Waiting patiently to leave work in T-Minus 2 minutes [emoji56]


----------



## Sunshine mama

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4063006
> 
> #MonogramMercredi


C'est très fabuleux!


----------



## noahhoke

Hello all!  The first picture is my Neverfull GM DE a few days after getting it as a gift for Christmas.  Now for some action shots!  
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 I travel quite a bit so the GM was a no-brainer.  I love the endless space, and the durable Damier Ebene canvas w/the coated leather!  This picture is my mother and her Delightful MM Monogram I purchased her for her birthday (she also has a Hermes Clic Clac bracelet on the same arm she is holding the Delightful with).


----------



## GeorginaLavender

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4063006
> 
> #MonogramMercredi



This picture makes me feel like I need more monogram travel accessories [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## TangerineKandy

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4063006
> 
> #MonogramMercredi


I just LVOE that trunk and your pocket organizer!


----------



## fyn72

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4063006
> 
> #MonogramMercredi


LOVE!


----------



## meghan.n

Used my new damier ebene Rosalie coin purse and my monogram keep all for my getaway weekend!


----------



## fabuleux

TangerineKandy said:


> I just LVOE that trunk and your pocket organizer!


Thank you!


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4063006
> 
> #MonogramMercredi


[emoji7]


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

noahhoke said:


> Hello all!  The first picture is my Neverfull GM DE a few days after getting it as a gift for Christmas.  Now for some action shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063135
> View attachment 4063138
> View attachment 4063133
> View attachment 4063137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I travel quite a bit so the GM was a no-brainer.  I love the endless space, and the durable Damier Ebene canvas w/the coated leather!  This picture is my mother and her Delightful MM Monogram I purchased her for her birthday (she also has a Hermes Clic Clac bracelet on the same arm she is holding the Delightful with).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063139


Great travel bag pics and your mom's happy smile is the best!! I immediately smiled looking at her photo.


----------



## EveyB

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Great travel bag pics and your mom's happy smile is the best!! I immediately smiled looking at her photo.


I second that! 
@noahhoke, looks great on you!


----------



## noahhoke

EveyB said:


> I second that!
> @noahhoke, looks great on you!


Thank you!


----------



## noahhoke

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Great travel bag pics and your mom's happy smile is the best!! I immediately smiled looking at her photo.


She was ecstatic!!  It worked out perfectly because a few hours later she went with her cousin to go see Daughtry live!!


----------



## TangerineKandy

meghan.n said:


> Used my new damier ebene Rosalie coin purse and my monogram keep all for my getaway weekend!


Twins with the Rosalie! [emoji4]


----------



## mcmrks

great.


----------



## msGrn

Coffee date with DH


----------



## mcmrks

c.huntly said:


> View attachment 4060243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to Paris.


nice.

if i fly, it looks like this:


scnr


----------



## Poochie231080

First time using this one after months waiting for a replacement


----------



## sweetnikki_6

My boetie mm traveling today for a mother's day weekend girls trip! She hasn't been out in ages but she is so easy to carry. I'm falling in lvoe all over again!


----------



## love2shop2

Poochie231080 said:


> First time using this one after months waiting for a replacement


I love that luggage tag


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Hollie91999 said:


> Lunch with NF and some quick planning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057429



That looks so much fun! You girls have great taste in Louis Vuitton bags [emoji7]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Nat_CAN said:


> Switching from my Neverfull to Alma BB [emoji173]️



What do you think about the Alma B.B.? Im looking for an evening bag and I just love Louis Vuitton bags but I’ve never had a small bag from LV


----------



## Leo the Lion

Happy Thursday my friends ♥


----------



## meghan.n

TangerineKandy said:


> Twins with the Rosalie! [emoji4]


Even though its a more compact wallet its perfect for me and my daily needs!! I love her! And the colorway is to die for


----------



## Roxannek

Sitting on my back porch a couple of evenings ago waiting for hubby to get home so we could go out for dinner. With my Neverfull Pouch and cute bag charm.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Leo the Lion said:


> Happy Thursday my friends ♥


The gold hardware and lock really pop against the black leather! Looks fabulous!!


----------



## Luvnlife

Leo the Lion said:


> Happy Thursday my friends ♥



Can you get this bag in the 25 yet? It’s beautiful. I like it plain without the stickers or patches or whatever they call them.   Looks great!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I  travelling with LV


----------



## Bella Blues

My son woke up with an earache; I took him to our family doctor today.  I didn’t want to take pic at the clinic but I noticed the Damier Azure floor


----------



## finer_woman

Luvnlife said:


> Can you get this bag in the 25 yet? It’s beautiful. I like it plain without the stickers or patches or whatever they call them.   Looks great!


I sent a message last week asking about that


----------



## amstevens714

meowlett said:


> Dinner date with DH.
> View attachment 4059753



It’s like he’s staring down your drink


----------



## meowlett

amstevens714 said:


> It’s like he’s staring down your drink


Ha ha ha!


----------



## amstevens714

meowlett said:


> Ha ha ha!



Lovely bag!


----------



## Nat_CAN

Piano lesson


----------



## AndreaM99

Today I received my PM in Cerise and I am in love! II wa little afraid of the red color, but she is gorgeous. Summer is definitely here!


----------



## amstevens714

*NYC Princess* said:


> Another view of my amethyste speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062548


The embossing is perfect!


----------



## amstevens714

AndreaM99 said:


> Today I received my PM in Cerise and I am in love! II wa little afraid of the red color, but she is gorgeous. Summer is definitely here!


 Perfection!


----------



## mnl

Traveling with my NF GM.  This poor thing has been dragged all across the world and is always stuffed to the max!  I’m surprised it hasn’t busted yet, but it keeps on ticking


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Leo the Lion said:


> Happy Thursday my friends ♥


What bag is this? so pretty


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Sunshine mama said:


> Such JUICY color!!



I like that description! Juicy!


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Fox, owl and seahorse with LV.


----------



## mdcx

Itsrainingstars said:


> Fox, owl and seahorse with LV.


Wow, at first I thought the owl face was a Kabuki mask and thought that was  very on point for LV!


----------



## foreverbagslove

Waiting for my necklace to get cleaned at Tiffany & Co


----------



## myluvofbags

AndreaM99 said:


> Today I received my PM in Cerise and I am in love! II wa little afraid of the red color, but she is gorgeous. Summer is definitely here!


I've been contemplating this one a long time and your pics are making me want it more! How many PM you have now? If I get this it'll be 3 for me. PM is a great bag


----------



## Poochie231080

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I  travelling with LV
> View attachment 4064062



Matchy matchy


----------



## Mertsa

It’s finally not raining here in Southern Finland so time to take out the only monogram and vachetta bag I have. These days can be far and few around here so need to enjoy it while it lasts, you never know when it starts snowing again


----------



## AndreaM99

myluvofbags said:


> I've been contemplating this one a long time and your pics are making me want it more! How many PM you have now? If I get this it'll be 3 for me. PM is a great bag



Haha, I knew it!  I should receive a discount from LV for my advertising!  Honestly, I was not sure about the red color at all, but after I put everything together, well, I was sold...and I have quite high expectations (in case you do not know that yet (that is very improbable), haha!).
Today I received also PM in freesia, but unfortunately she is going back due to the same story over and over again: misalignment..., so I should not count with her...all in all I have 5 PMs now. Classic mono, Reverse, Epi Denim, and 2 Empreinte. Rose Bruyere is still not at home, it is in my mom's house. Would love to have freesia, but I am not sure now, I have no luck to find a nice one. Red is definitely a keeper. Either I will sell Rose Bruyere or I will forget about Freesia. This red one was a gift from me to me , I got a new job, so I spent my first paycheck on something what I really do not need.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4063006
> 
> #MonogramMercredi


 Your collection is TDF @fabuleux STUNNING!



Poochie231080 said:


> Matchy matchy


LOL, that's how my mama raised me. I can't help it now Bonus: helps prevent colour transfer
Happy Mother's Day, sweetie


----------



## Sparklett22

Mertsa said:


> View attachment 4064375
> 
> It’s finally not raining here in Southern Finland so time to take out the only monogram and vachetta bag I have. These days can be far and few around here so need to enjoy it while it lasts, you never know when it starts snowing again


Beautiful patina!


----------



## myluvofbags

AndreaM99 said:


> Haha, I knew it! [emoji38] I should receive a discount from LV for my advertising!  Honestly, I was not sure about the red color at all, but after I put everything together, well, I was sold...and I have quite high expectations (in case you do not know that yet (that is very improbable), haha!).
> Today I received also PM in freesia, but unfortunately she is going back due to the same story over and over again: misalignment..., so I should not count with her...all in all I have 5 PMs now. Classic mono, Reverse, Epi Denim, and 2 Empreinte. Rose Bruyere is still not at home, it is in my mom's house. Would love to have freesia, but I am not sure now, I have no luck to find a nice one. Red is definitely a keeper. Either I will sell Rose Bruyere or I will forget about Freesia. This red one was a gift from me to me , I got a new job, so I spent my first paycheck on something what I really do not need. [emoji38]


Congrats on the new job! Love all your PM's!!!


----------



## Purrsey

I really like the PM. She is out with me for the first time.


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Chilling with Speedy mono 25...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hubby is driving while I'm  enjoying my view.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Luvnlife said:


> Can you get this bag in the 25 yet? It’s beautiful. I like it plain without the stickers or patches or whatever they call them.   Looks great!


Thank you! Not yet but I heard possibly this year. I sure hope so!


----------



## 2gr8

Sunshine mama said:


> Hubby is driving while I'm  enjoying my view.


What a lovely view indeed!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

mnl said:


> View attachment 4064220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traveling with my NF GM.  This poor thing has been dragged all across the world and is always stuffed to the max!  I’m surprised it hasn’t busted yet, but it keeps on ticking



I also have the Neverfull GM in monogram and when I travel with it I also fill it to the max! Neverfull is a great name for it, because it’s “never full”[emoji23][emoji12]
What made you choose the damier ebene print for the Neverfull? And why the GM size?


----------



## Melli12

With my Propriano enjoying a good coffee during some shopping. I am always undecided if I should wear here with side snaps open or snapped... in general I like both ways....


----------



## AlltheLVPlease

Melli12 said:


> View attachment 4064969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Propriano enjoying a good coffee during some shopping. I am always undecided if I should wear here with side snaps open or snapped... in general I like both ways....


Love my Propriano! I usually snap the sides unless I fill it up. Yours looks gorgeous!


----------



## Melli12

AlltheLVPlease said:


> Love my Propriano! I usually snap the sides unless I fill it up. Yours looks gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## AndreaM99

myluvofbags said:


> Congrats on the new job! Love all your PM's!!!


Thank you!


----------



## LadyBond

Mertsa said:


> View attachment 4064375
> 
> It’s finally not raining here in Southern Finland so time to take out the only monogram and vachetta bag I have. These days can be far and few around here so need to enjoy it while it lasts, you never know when it starts snowing again



How lovely is that patina!


----------



## Ladyzee16

Pics of my LV SLGs in use...1.mono Mini pochette..2.mono round coin purse...3.Damier Ebene 6 key coin purse..4.Mono Evelyn wallet
	

		
			
		

		
	




All in a PVC handbag[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Mertsa

Sparklett22 said:


> Beautiful patina!





anj_09 said:


> How lovely is that patina!



It truly is! I do like the look of new vachetta, but in my heart I’m with the patina gang


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Ladyzee16 said:


> Pics of my LV SLGs in use...1.mono Mini pochette..2.mono round coin purse...3.Damier Ebene 6 key coin purse..4.Mono Evelyn wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064990
> View attachment 4064991
> 
> All in a PVC handbag[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


Usually when you see PVC totes, bags or backpacks it's for safety and security reasons like sporting events and some workplaces. This is making me look at clear bags in a whole new way now. Its really cute when its a small size purse and I'm sure my wallet will thank me for laying off actually purchasing another LV lol!! These PVC purses are all over Amazon and fairly cheap.


----------



## Poochie231080

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Your collection is TDF @fabuleux STUNNING!
> 
> 
> LOL, that's how my mama raised me. I can't help it now Bonus: helps prevent colour transfer
> Happy Mother's Day, sweetie



Thank you my lovely


----------



## jcnc

AndreaM99 said:


> Haha, I knew it!  I should receive a discount from LV for my advertising!  Honestly, I was not sure about the red color at all, but after I put everything together, well, I was sold...and I have quite high expectations (in case you do not know that yet (that is very improbable), haha!).
> Today I received also PM in freesia, but unfortunately she is going back due to the same story over and over again: misalignment..., so I should not count with her...all in all I have 5 PMs now. Classic mono, Reverse, Epi Denim, and 2 Empreinte. Rose Bruyere is still not at home, it is in my mom's house. Would love to have freesia, but I am not sure now, I have no luck to find a nice one. Red is definitely a keeper. Either I will sell Rose Bruyere or I will forget about Freesia. This red one was a gift from me to me , I got a new job, so I spent my first paycheck on something what I really do not need.


----------



## hers4eva

*Little Tzu Boy me is taking my stunning   LV red bow for a stroll in my Hosta Garden  *

*All my sweet Purse Ladies  are welcome to come along  I have always been a ladies man *

*We can relax and have some peach ice tea after our stroll *

*Don't you all think I did pretty good as a tour guide?*






*Happy Mom's Day to you all.......*


----------



## Aliluvlv

Melli12 said:


> View attachment 4064969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Propriano enjoying a good coffee during some shopping. I am always undecided if I should wear here with side snaps open or snapped... in general I like both ways....


Gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Melli12

Aliluvlv said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji7]


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Luvnlife

finer_woman said:


> I sent a message last week asking about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064100



Thanks so much for the response. I would love one in mono with black handles in size 25. Thanks for sharing the response!


----------



## Ladyzee16

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Usually when you see PVC totes, bags or backpacks it's for safety and security reasons like sporting events and some workplaces. This is making me look at clear bags in a whole new way now. Its really cute when its a small size purse and I'm sure my wallet will thank me for laying off actually purchasing another LV lol!! These PVC purses are all over Amazon and fairly cheap.


Yes...its true!!!...especially when the Chanel PVC is over $3000!!..Amazon's $36 is just a drop in the bucket!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> Hubby is driving while I'm  enjoying my view.


Such a cutie!


----------



## Iamminda

Itsrainingstars said:


> Fox, owl and seahorse with LV.



Wow, that is fancy foam work!!!  At most, I have only gotten simple designs like a leaf, lol.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Hubby is driving while I'm  enjoying my view.



Love this little DE cutie!!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I  travelling with LV
> View attachment 4064062



What a cute MP and gorgeous sandals (and gorgeous feet, tbh, if you don’t mind my saying, lol).  Happy Travels!!


----------



## Shrinkkbo

My ever faithful travel companion


----------



## djm899

Me and my Graceful at the Dr.s office. We're both doing fine.


----------



## meowlett




----------



## Sonmi999

Miss SC and Pusheen flying with me a few days ago


----------



## fyn72

Chilly weather in Brisbane today! Fighting a cold but things to do.. Shawl to keep me cozy and warm


----------



## jinji

Took my Favorite PM out for a spin today.


----------



## Poochie231080

Table for 1 with my Split Pochette Voyage again...it fits so much and i received compliments from strangers


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

My croisette...love this little bag


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

meowlett said:


> View attachment 4065377


I love this little bag. What is the name of it again?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> I love this little bag. What is the name of it again?


Hi...it’s the papillon....


----------



## mdcx

Poochie231080 said:


> Table for 1 with my Split Pochette Voyage again...it fits so much and i received compliments from strangers


Beautiful bag and beautiful photos!


----------



## forever.elise

Wanted this bag for quite a while! Love my new NeoNoé!


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Weekend vibes


----------



## seishouai

Out to celebrate Mother’s Day weekend with my Favorite MM (sorry for the bathroom photo)


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## BoomBoom

The moment when on the way to the nail salon that you look down to see you forgot to change from your comfy house shoes and that not everything matches your DA Speedy 30. YIKES.


----------



## jennybeans123

*NYC Princess* said:


> Enjoying some spring weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059152



Wow you look great!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

BoomBoom said:


> View attachment 4065808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moment when on the way to the nail salon that you look down to see you forgot to change from your comfy house shoes and that not everything matches your DA Speedy 30. YIKES.



Your DA speedy 30 makes you look very stylish already so the employees at the nail salon won’t even bat an eyelid at your shoes, trust me I’ve been in the same situation [emoji23]
What are they going to do to your nails? I’m a huge fan of CND gel on my nails [emoji12]


----------



## Aoifs

Wearing my new to me pochette accessories with the strap from my speedy. Thought the strap would look too wide but I actually think it works well. We're off to see Ed Sheeran!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Aoifs said:


> Wearing my new to me pochette accessories with the strap from my speedy. Thought the strap would look too wide but I actually think it works well. We're off to see Ed Sheeran!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065844



I’ve been to Ed Sheeran concert last year and he was amazing! Have fun [emoji4]


----------



## BoomBoom

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Your DA speedy 30 makes you look very stylish already so the employees at the nail salon won’t even bat an eyelid at your shoes, trust me I’ve been in the same situation [emoji23]
> What are they going to do to your nails? I’m a huge fan of CND gel on my nails [emoji12]



It was a total fashion fail for me. Had my gel nails done last week in a very pretty warm grey and in a few days they turned “cat-puke-green” with a purplish tinge in the ends. Never had that happen before. It was an OPI gel. Switched back to CND coincidentally.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

BoomBoom said:


> It was a total fashion fail for me. Had my gel nails done last week in a very pretty warm grey and in a few days they turned “cat-puke-green” with a purplish tinge in the ends. Never had that happen before. It was an OPI gel. Switched back to CND coincidentally.



Oh my god, that’s terrible! Actually I’ve been a few times to do OPI gel on my feet and this has never happened to me before! What I like about OPI is that they are more creative with their gel colors but CND are simple and elegant and that’s why I do it on my nails. I’m more of a pink nude girl, no matter the season I have very subtle pink colors on my nails, I don’t know why I think it’s because I’ve never been into bold colors before [emoji12][emoji23]


----------



## l.ch.

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 4065370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ever faithful travel companion


Dying over everything on this picture!


----------



## l.ch.

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I  travelling with LV
> View attachment 4064062



I don’t want to draw the attention of your amazing pochette, but would you mind telling me where your skirt and shoes are from? TIA!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 4065370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ever faithful travel companion



How much did your Louis Vuitton suitcase cost? And how much can you fit inside? It’s gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## crossoak

My husband gifted me a Brittany for my first Mother's Day!  I needed a more lightweight bag now that I'm also toting around a baby  It's a perfect mom bag - one side for a few diapers/wipes/onesie/paci, the other side for my keys/cards/phone/hairbrush! And the tan/brown/black combo means I can wear it year round


----------



## Sunshine mama

2gr8 said:


> What a lovely view indeed!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this little DE cutie!!


Thank you IM! Alma BB is so cute. My youngest child thinks she has to compete with the BB for my attention!


----------



## Sunshine mama

meowlett said:


> View attachment 4065377


I gave mine to my mom, but she doesn't want it anymore cuz she thinks it's too big for her. So I'll  be reunited with mine soon!


----------



## myluvofbags

crossoak said:


> My husband gifted me a Brittany for my first Mother's Day! [emoji3] I needed a more lightweight bag now that I'm also toting around a baby [emoji2] It's a perfect mom bag - one side for a few diapers/wipes/onesie/paci, the other side for my keys/cards/phone/hairbrush! And the tan/brown/black combo means I can wear it year round [emoji813]


Congratulations! You made a beautiful picture, happy mother's day!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Dinner last night with my friend. Took my Felicie with me:


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## Sonmi999

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4066238


This is TDF!


----------



## Sonmi999

At the airport this morning with my faithful Neverfull MM  Her patina is slightly darker than on the picture. Love her!


----------



## Bags_4_life

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4066238


Stunning photo! Yet another piece I took too long to decide I liked


----------



## dmmiller

Driving home from LV with a new bag.


----------



## ShariLee

Ready for the summer !


----------



## fabuleux

Bags_4_life said:


> Stunning photo! Yet another piece I took too long to decide I liked


This collection was in stores for about 30 seconds!


----------



## foreverbagslove

At Starbucks ... note to self, don't come to the mall the day before Mother's Day [emoji23]


----------



## mama23boys

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4066238


Love this! ❤️
My dream would be to find a monogramouflage speedy for a good price..


----------



## fabuleux

mama23boys said:


> Love this! ❤️
> My dream would be to find a monogramouflage speedy for a good price..


The Speedy Monogramouflage looks awesome in real life! I hope you get one.


----------



## Roxannek

Just enjoyed Mother’s Day fajita dinner made for me by my daughter, son in law, grand daughters and my son! All I needed with me was my pretty Sarah Tuileries Wallet.


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 4065642
> 
> Wanted this bag for quite a while! Love my new NeoNoé!



Congrats on your new NeoNoe, Elise.  What a wonderful bag!   Hope you are well


----------



## onlyk

went out lunch with friends, took only this wallet with me as a clutch, holds cards, cash and iPhone (took the case off), low key and so pretty make me happy having it with me


----------



## Nat_CAN

crossoak said:


> My husband gifted me a Brittany for my first Mother's Day!  I needed a more lightweight bag now that I'm also toting around a baby  It's a perfect mom bag - one side for a few diapers/wipes/onesie/paci, the other side for my keys/cards/phone/hairbrush! And the tan/brown/black combo means I can wear it year round


Congrats for the bag and celebrating the first mother’s day .


----------



## Nat_CAN

ShariLee said:


> Ready for the summer !
> View attachment 4066316
> View attachment 4066317
> View attachment 4066318
> View attachment 4066319


Such a cute summer looking bag .


----------



## mama23boys

onlyk said:


> went out lunch with friends, took only this wallet with me as a clutch, holds cards, cash and iPhone (took the case off), low key and so pretty make me happy having it with me
> View attachment 4066445


Honestly, I’m not really a fan of this collection on larger items but it looks beautiful on the DA Clemence.


----------



## onlyk

mama23boys said:


> Honestly, I’m not really a fan of this collection on larger items but it looks beautiful on the DA Clemence.


Thank you! and thank you for sharing your opinion.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

onlyk said:


> went out lunch with friends, took only this wallet with me as a clutch, holds cards, cash and iPhone (took the case off), low key and so pretty make me happy having it with me
> View attachment 4066445


Such a cute wallet! I wish it had more card slots....


----------



## onlyk

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Such a cute wallet! I wish it had more card slots....


Thank you! I don't carry a lot of cards so all of my cards fit in this one, I just wish this wallet a little bit taller. Frankly, my most used wallet is Emile wallet even that one has only 4 card slots, I double and triple the cards in each slot, so it works great for me, Emile wallet fits my iPhone easily with case on but it is in monogram, can't use it when I want to be low key. 

Has a zippy one too, that one is a big mama fits everything! I take it when I do major shopping.


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4066238


One of my favorites of yours! Too cool. [emoji41]


----------



## Shrinkkbo

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> How much did your Louis Vuitton suitcase cost? And how much can you fit inside? It’s gorgeous [emoji7]


i have had it for 4 years and bought it in Europe for about 2600 Euros then, and it does fit quite a bit, i can conveniently  fit in a 2 day supply of clothes shoes and cosmetics and knick knacks


----------



## Shrinkkbo

l.ch. said:


> Dying over everything on this picture!


Thanks !


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your new NeoNoe, Elise.  What a wonderful bag!   Hope you are well



Thank you my dear, I'm doing a lot better! Don't know if you have a Noé, but it's my new favorite bag!!! [emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## rukia0814

1st outing. I put a chain to wear it crossbody.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Sonmi999 said:


> At the airport this morning with my faithful Neverfull MM  Her patina is slightly darker than on the picture. Love her!



How do you pack your Neverfull mm when you go traveling? I have the Neverfull GM but I’m always afraid to pack it until it’s full because of the delicate straps so that’s why I would rather use it as an everyday bag and have something like my speedy 35 bandolier as my carry on


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Shrinkkbo said:


> i have had it for 4 years and bought it in Europe for about 2600 Euros then, and it does fit quite a bit, i can conveniently  fit in a 2 day supply of clothes shoes and cosmetics and knick knacks



It’s great that you have such an amazing LV piece, it’s so stylish when you travel with it! 
That’s good that it can fit clothes, shoes and cosmetics. Do you use this as a carry on most of the time or do you send it to the destination you’re going to? I’ve heard on YouTube that airport luggage staff can be very rough on suitcases and that one of her LV suitcases almost broke [emoji31]


----------



## Shrinkkbo

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> It’s great that you have such an amazing LV piece, it’s so stylish when you travel with it!
> That’s good that it can fit clothes, shoes and cosmetics. Do you use this as a carry on most of the time or do you send it to the destination you’re going to? I’ve heard on YouTube that airport luggage staff can be very rough on suitcases and that one of her LV suitcases almost broke [emoji31]


Carry on for me all the time! was never adventurous to get the larger pieces for the same reason, Thanks


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Shrinkkbo said:


> Carry on for me all the time! was never adventurous to get the larger pieces for the same reason, Thanks



I’ve seen the larger pieces in store but they look way to big for me right now, maybe in the future I would get a LV suitcase but right now I’m going to build my bag collection [emoji12]


----------



## Mazahouse

Getting ready to take my new Louis out of the store


----------



## sparrows1

Out with my Galliera!


----------



## fyn72

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> How do you pack your Neverfull mm when you go traveling? I have the Neverfull GM but I’m always afraid to pack it until it’s full because of the delicate straps so that’s why I would rather use it as an everyday bag and have something like my speedy 35 bandolier as my carry on


The straps are not delicate..They have tested it to be able to hold about 100kg, or 200 lbs just if you load it up it will hurt your shoulder but you can hand carry if it hurts your shoulder.


----------



## littleblackbag

ShariLee said:


> Ready for the summer !
> View attachment 4066316
> View attachment 4066317
> View attachment 4066318
> View attachment 4066319


I love your jeans!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

fyn72 said:


> The straps are not delicate..They have tested it to be able to hold about 500kg. It's just if you load it up it will hurt your shoulder but you can hand carry if it hurts your shoulder.



That’s amazing that they have tested it and it’s able to hold 500kg! Now I definitely won’t worry about the straps. I like carrying my bags hand carried instead of on the shoulder because I don’t want to put pressure on my shoulder.


----------



## fyn72

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> That’s amazing that they have tested it and it’s able to hold 500kg! Now I definitely won’t worry about the straps. I like carrying my bags hand carried instead of on the shoulder because I don’t want to put pressure on my shoulder.


opps sorry that was a typo.. around 100 kgs or 200 pounds, still.. it's not like we could ever carry that weight around! An organiser helps so you can put slgs into pockets


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

fyn72 said:


> opps sorry that was a typo.. around 100 kgs or 200 pounds, still.. it's not like we could ever carry that weight around! An organiser helps so you can put slgs into pockets



I can fill up a huge bag with a lot of stuff, my bags when I go traveling or anywhere else are always filled to the brim because I just put so much things into a bag! Then I have to re-pack it because it’s way to heavy, and then re-pack it because it’s way to light and I must have forgotten something important if the bag isn’t heavy, story of my life [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sunshine mama

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> My croisette...love this little bag


 This looks like an ad poster! So pretty.


----------



## ShariLee

littleblackbag said:


> I love your jeans!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## ShariLee

Nat_CAN said:


> Such a cute summer looking bag .



Thanks [emoji173]️


----------



## LVforValentine

Went out for Dairy Queen after dinner for Mothers day. Im completely head over heels for this TP, it fits so much!


----------



## JLP2006

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4066238


Just hitting the "like" isn't enough on this one...I love this and wish I had gotten the keepall when it was available in store.


----------



## AndreaM99

Chillin...


----------



## tolliv

Out shopping today thanks to my beautiful daughter.


----------



## couturequeen

I just love this color. First time out with my Epi Neverfull.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Josephine wallet, mini pochette,  and 6key holder.



Bag sisters[emoji8][emoji8]

Thanks SM for inspiring me to get this bag—LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




*Clarification:  the bag is not LV, the wallet is—Summer Trunks Clemence.


----------



## Poochie231080

Otw to work


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> Bag sisters[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> Thanks SM for inspiring me to get this bag—LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067492
> 
> 
> *Clarification:  the bag is not LV, the wallet is—Summer Trunks Clemence.


Looks sooo cute with the wallet inside! It seems like you got a grest bag. I ordered 2 more but my bags are slightly messed up.​


----------



## fyn72

With my daughter for Mother’s Day lunch, I love that she loves Lv too [emoji173]️


----------



## minababe

hers4eva said:


> Do you know what a prop is?


loooooooool  you already wrote thats a real and normal Cupcake above .. soo no skiving please ..


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

fyn72 said:


> With my daughter for Mother’s Day lunch, I love that she loves Lv too [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067596



That’s so adorable! Me and my mum are the same [emoji12]


----------



## Bagaloe

Happy Monogram Monday! [emoji253]


----------



## PurseAddict728

I’m a little late in posting, but this was after my Mother’s Day dinner on Saturday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@GeorginaLavender  inspired me to use my bag as well. Since it's suppose to rain cats and dogs all day, I feel I don't have to baby this at all!


----------



## hers4eva

minababe said:


> loooooooool  you already wrote thats a real and normal Cupcake above .. soo no skiving please ..



A photography prop is “anything” used to add to the story, sometimes interacting, with the main subject of the image.

There is no photography rules that say a prop can’t be actual food.

And, if one does food photography, you would be amazed how faked food photography truly is as smoke and other elements of the image are faked or artifically applied.


----------



## viewwing

hers4eva said:


> A photography prop is “anything” used to add to the story, sometimes interacting, with the main subject of the image.
> 
> There is no photography rules that say a prop can’t be actual food.
> 
> And, if one does food photography, you would be amazed how faked food photography truly is as smoke and other elements of the image are faked or artifically applied.


Er...so was the dog eating a real cupcake that’s used as a prop? Or was it a fake cupcake that’s a prop? Or was it a real cupcake that wasn’t a prop? Or a fake cupcake that’s not a prop?


----------



## hers4eva

viewwing said:


> Er...so was the dog eating a real cupcake that’s used as a prop? Or was it a fake cupcake that’s a prop? Or was it a real cupcake that wasn’t a prop? Or a fake cupcake that’s not a prop?




LOL, yeah, you got it. Its a real cupcake used as a fake prop by a real dog in a fake photoshoot and the whole thing photoshopped because we all live in an imaginary world - wink


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> What a cute MP and gorgeous sandals (and gorgeous feet, tbh, if you don’t mind my saying, lol).  Happy Travels!!


You're so sweet & hilarious! I hope you had a wonderful Mother's Day, hun


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My view from unpacking. Is it bad to consider any trip successful only if there's shopping involved? LOL
I'll share my LV pickups soon


----------



## coloradolvr

mama23boys said:


> Love this! ❤️
> My dream would be to find a monogramouflage speedy for a good price..


I agree!  I have been stalking them for years.  I wish I would have pulled the trigger sooner.  They have done nothing but go up since then.  The last one I saw was $3500!!


----------



## beautifulldk

Gamla Stan Stockholm, enjoying the super nice weather we have today [emoji4]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

beautifulldk said:


> View attachment 4068782
> 
> Gamla Stan Stockholm, enjoying the super nice weather we have today [emoji4]



The pochette metis is such a beautiful bag especially in this color!! Did you buy it in The LV store in Stockholm or abroad? Was it hard to find a pochette metis or were you on the waitlist? I’ve been interested in buying a pochette metis but I’ve heard it’s hard to get your hands on it because it’s such a coveted item at the moment [emoji7]


----------



## beautifulldk

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> The pochette metis is such a beautiful bag especially in this color!! Did you buy it in The LV store in Stockholm or abroad? Was it hard to find a pochette metis or were you on the waitlist? I’ve been interested in buying a pochette metis but I’ve heard it’s hard to get your hands on it because it’s such a coveted item at the moment [emoji7]



Hi. I bought it in the Stockholm store in the middle of April. When I was there they had the black, red, marine rouge and the reverse in stock. I also thought that I had to wait for one, luckily it wasn’t the case. They are super nice in that store, you should definitely go there if you happens to be in Stockholm.


----------



## viewwing

beautifulldk said:


> Hi. I bought it in the Stockholm store in the middle of April. When I was there they had the black, red, marine rouge and the reverse in stock. I also thought that I had to wait for one, luckily it wasn’t the case. They are super nice in that store, you should definitely go there if you happens to be in Stockholm.


What made you choose this instead of the reverse? I’ve been between these two for the longest time.


----------



## housewifeWHO?

Starbucks run after a long day at the office.


----------



## onlyk

sparrows1 said:


> View attachment 4067162
> 
> 
> Out with my Galliera!


beautiful, like new! You must really babied her!


----------



## onlyk

GeorginaLavender said:


> Bag sisters[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> Thanks SM for inspiring me to get this bag—LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067492
> 
> 
> *Clarification:  the bag is not LV, the wallet is—Summer Trunks Clemence.


the combination of this LV wallet in the clear Chanel is so perfect!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

onlyk said:


> the combination of this LV wallet in the clear Chanel is so perfect!



Thanks!! But the clear bag is not Chanel—it’s from Amazon[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Aliluvlv

beautifulldk said:


> View attachment 4068782
> 
> Gamla Stan Stockholm, enjoying the super nice weather we have today [emoji4]


Beautiful! [emoji7]  I think my favorite LV pics are seeing them on travels with a cocktail next to them. [emoji57]


----------



## onlyk

GeorginaLavender said:


> Thanks!! But the clear bag is not Chanel—it’s from Amazon[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


Even better! ha ha, I seriously thought it was a Chanel! Great buy!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

onlyk said:


> Even better! ha ha, I seriously thought it was a Chanel! Great buy!



Thanks—it was under $40[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33].


----------



## beautifulldk

viewwing said:


> What made you choose this instead of the reverse? I’ve been between these two for the longest time.



It was love at first site with the Empreinte noir


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

beautifulldk said:


> Hi. I bought it in the Stockholm store in the middle of April. When I was there they had the black, red, marine rouge and the reverse in stock. I also thought that I had to wait for one, luckily it wasn’t the case. They are super nice in that store, you should definitely go there if you happens to be in Stockholm.



That’s amazing that they had a lot of options on the pochette metis [emoji7]
I will definitely check out the LV store if I happen to travel to Stockholm in the future [emoji4]
Ps: how much was it?


----------



## juzluvpink

This bag is getting more daylight than I have expected:









I am a H fan and wouldn’t consider myself a convert. But I love the practicality of this bag and so fuss-free.


----------



## luvLV18

*NYC Princess* said:


> Another view of my amethyste speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062548


LOVE IT!!


----------



## luvLV18

GeorginaLavender said:


> This picture makes me feel like I need more monogram travel accessories [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


Me too!!


----------



## luvLV18

meghan.n said:


> Used my new damier ebene Rosalie coin purse and my monogram keep all for my getaway weekend!


How are you enjoying it?  Is it big enough for day to day?
Thanks


----------



## Vancang

On our way to LA with my Brittany...


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My Azur collection so far... Happy Wednesday everyone


----------



## Leo the Lion

This cutie today ♥


----------



## SarkyCat

Little sweetie-pie Speedy B25 in mono enjoying spring in the garden while waiting for me to finish the gardening.


----------



## Zucnarf

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My view from unpacking. Is it bad to consider any trip successful only if there's shopping involved? LOL
> I'll share my LV pickups soon
> View attachment 4068316



Love all and the hat is amazing!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Zucnarf said:


> Love all and the hat is amazing!


Thank you, Z! Especially coming from someone as stylish as yourself


----------



## Zucnarf

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you, Z! Especially coming from someone as stylish as yourself



Oh thank you!!
I just ordered today another MM hat!
Hope it will fit [emoji5]


----------



## Sparklett22

At yogurt land again!


----------



## mrs_jm

Some Azur at the Greenhouse today. [emoji259][emoji254][emoji272][emoji255][emoji271][emoji162]


----------



## finer_woman

juzluvpink said:


> This bag is getting more daylight than I have expected:
> View attachment 4069709
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069710
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069711
> 
> 
> I am a H fan and wouldn’t consider myself a convert. But I love the practicality of this bag and so fuss-free.


I love it. I can't wait to get mine,  I'm so impatient.


----------



## jigga85

Rocking my *Amazone* crossbody bag during my recent LA trip. Love it because it fits my essentials


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Me and the discontinued french wallet.


----------



## Galadriel72

My companions at the office today


----------



## lucydee

Mazahouse said:


> Getting ready to take my new Louis out of the store


Gorgeous!
May I ask what bag is this?


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

jigga85 said:


> Rocking my *Amazone* crossbody bag during my recent LA trip. Love it because it fits my essentials
> View attachment 4070656
> 
> View attachment 4070657
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070655


Seriously need to investigate this bag,  it's seems so functional and perfect for weekends and added bonus I can always get hubby to carry it as well!   
Thank you for the post!


----------



## PrincessAsya

lucydee said:


> Gorgeous!
> May I ask what bag is this?



@lucydee, it is Tournelle PM. It truly is gorgeous!


----------



## foreverbagslove

Happy spring day!


----------



## AuntBee72

Me and my newish Keepall 45 (its first trip out of the country) and my new Neverfull GM in monogram w/fuscia lining from Florence. Backlighting is terrible, but that is our hotel room view in Nice.  Not a bad day...


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

foreverbagslove said:


> Happy spring day!
> View attachment 4071146



Do you think that the Alma B.B. in DE is suitable for going out in the evening? I really want to get my hands on the Alma BB but only wear it when I go out, is it best to get the epi leather or the canvas prints? [emoji4]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

AuntBee72 said:


> Me and my newish Keepall 45 (its first trip out of the country) and my new Neverfull GM in monogram w/fuscia lining from Florence. Backlighting is terrible, but that is our hotel room view in Nice.  Not a bad day...
> View attachment 4071295



We are big twins! I also have the Neverfull GM in monogram with the fuscia lining [emoji4]
Do you think the Neverfull is a good bag to travel with? I’m going on a 9 hour trip abroad soon and I can’t decide whether to take my Speedy 35 or my Neverfull GM. Congrats on the newish keepall 45, that’s definitely on my wish list because it looks like an amazing carry on [emoji7]


----------



## SpeedyAlwaysfull

AuntBee72 said:


> Me and my newish Keepall 45 (its first trip out of the country) and my new Neverfull GM in monogram w/fuscia lining from Florence. Backlighting is terrible, but that is our hotel room view in Nice.  Not a bad day...
> View attachment 4071295


This is beautiful!


----------



## AuntBee72

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> We are big twins! I also have the Neverfull GM in monogram with the fuscia lining [emoji4]
> Do you think the Neverfull is a good bag to travel with? I’m going on a 9 hour trip abroad soon and I can’t decide whether to take my Speedy 35 or my Neverfull GM. Congrats on the newish keepall 45, that’s definitely on my wish list because it looks like an amazing carry on [emoji7]



I personally think it is great for travel, but I don’t often wear it out on the streets because it doesn’t zip.  I typically wear a less expensive crossbody when out and about.  Especially in large cities and on commuter trains.

So for carry-on, absolutely. And my Keepall 45 is the perfect carry-on. Probably don’t need both, but I showed up with just the one. 

Also bought the new Tuileries handbag in Caramel. This one would be better for streetwear. I just prefer them to lay flat, so I may not carry as a crossbody at all. I just liked having the option.


----------



## cheidel

beautifulldk said:


> View attachment 4068782
> 
> Gamla Stan Stockholm, enjoying the super nice weather we have today [emoji4]


Simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

jigga85 said:


> Rocking my *Amazone* crossbody bag during my recent LA trip. Love it because it fits my essentials
> View attachment 4070656
> 
> View attachment 4070657
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070655


Very nice, and you’re wearing it well!!!


----------



## cheidel

Galadriel72 said:


> View attachment 4070833
> 
> My companions at the office today


Lovely companions!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

jigga85 said:


> Rocking my *Amazone* crossbody bag during my recent LA trip. Love it because it fits my essentials
> View attachment 4070656
> 
> View attachment 4070657
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070655


Great photos!


----------



## LynhVy

Out with my ❤️...


----------



## Melli12

AuntBee72 said:


> Me and my newish Keepall 45 (its first trip out of the country) and my new Neverfull GM in monogram w/fuscia lining from Florence. Backlighting is terrible, but that is our hotel room view in Nice.  Not a bad day...
> View attachment 4071295


What a great view! And such beautiful bags! 
I have been in Nice last summer and enjoyed it so much. And I got my Propiano from LV store there. Have a good time!


----------



## pmburk

Neverfull MM out for tacos last night, with my new Eiffel Tower charm from Anthropologie.


----------



## Vevy

My 7-year-old Palermo PM and her pals having fun at Starbucks.


----------



## dmmiller

Eva enjoying lunch out with DH for his


----------



## LovingLV81

So pretty [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## LovingLV81




----------



## forever.elise

In our favorite store about to buy a long awaited Holy Grail!!!


----------



## katiel00

Waiting for it to be 2PM so the weekend can start [emoji5]


----------



## forever.elise

My brand new Palm Springs PM!!! I had this bag on reserve from last week at Stanford, but took my chances in San Francisco today and they just got one in from the warehouse last night, still plastic on the zippers, I'm the first person to touch it! I have been looking high and low but everything was a display, and really didn't want that. I'm so happy, on cloud nine! I'll
post more pics when I get home!!!


----------



## LuxuryWoman23

Finally weekend! Out with my PM noir with Hermes twilly today [emoji178]


----------



## forever.elise

My brand new Palm Springs PM!             I couldn't be happier! Can't wait for all my summer excursions with this beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

Congrats on finding your HG (especially a brand spanking new one!). You look fabulous Elise in that pretty blue dress.  What perfect timing to find this bag right at the start of summer.  Enjoy!



forever.elise said:


> View attachment 4072428
> 
> View attachment 4072436
> 
> View attachment 4072439
> 
> My brand new Palm Springs PM!!! I had this bag on reserve from last week at Stanford, but took my chances in San Francisco today and they just got one in from the warehouse last night, still plastic on the zippers, I'm the first person to touch it! I have been looking high and low but everything was a display, and really didn't want that. I'm so happy, on cloud nine! I'll
> post more pics when I get home!!!


----------



## Sonmi999

LuxuryWoman23 said:


> Finally weekend! Out with my PM noir with Hermes twilly today [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072443


This PM looks lovely with the twilly!


----------



## Sonmi999

Vevy said:


> My 7-year-old Palermo PM and her pals having fun at Starbucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072155


Gorgeous patina ❤️


----------



## Sonmi999

My epi indigo TP26 and the Tahitienne bandeau are going out with me tonight  I barely have to downsize to use the TP26 as a clutch, it fits SOOO much!!!


----------



## Vevy

Sonmi999 said:


> Gorgeous patina [emoji173]️


Thank you [emoji5]


----------



## Sparklett22

Keeping it simple with this oldie.


----------



## dmmiller

Eva out having cigars for DH's birthday.


----------



## Iamminda

Sparklett22 said:


> Keeping it simple with this oldie.



Such a pretty color.  I really like this old style cles with the LV name plate more than the new (minimal style) cles.  May I know what is the name of this color?


----------



## Iamminda

Sonmi999 said:


> My epi indigo TP26 and the Tahitienne bandeau are going out with me tonight  I barely have to downsize to use the TP26 as a clutch, it fits SOOO much!!!



Love this whole look!!!   (Btw, new hairstyle?  cute )


----------



## meghan.n

luvLV18 said:


> How are you enjoying it?  Is it big enough for day to day?
> Thanks





luvLV18 said:


> How are you enjoying it?  Is it big enough for day to day?
> Thanks


I think it is a good everyday wallet for _my_ personal needs. I only carry 2-3 cards with me, a folded up piece of thickish paper, and a few folded bills typically and t holds it all nicely! She is my first LV wallet and Im in love.


----------



## Sparklett22

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty color.  I really like this old style cles with the LV name plate more than the new (minimal style) cles.  May I know what is the name of this color?


I think it’s the Jaune passion color if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## fiery_rose

Leo the Lion said:


> Happy Thursday my friends ♥


I would be the first in line to get this if it ever becomes available in a 25!


----------



## mdcx

Not my LV, but shoutout to the lady in full pyjamas at 7-11 this morning carrying a lovely LV DE shoulder bag. 
I think it may have been the Duomo, long shoulder strap but no top handles.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sonmi999 said:


> My epi indigo TP26 and the Tahitienne bandeau are going out with me tonight  I barely have to downsize to use the TP26 as a clutch, it fits SOOO much!!!


I love it! Brilliant and chic


----------



## Hotsauna

Waiting for my girlfriends to arrive. Meanwhile...


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on finding your HG (especially a brand spanking new one!). You look fabulous Elise in that pretty blue dress.  What perfect timing to find this bag right at the start of summer.  Enjoy!



You always have the kindest words
to say, thank you so much Lamminda[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] I am officially done buying for a loooooong time! I need to get back to the forum and catch up with regulars! Have you made any recent LV purchases?!


----------



## Sonmi999

Iamminda said:


> Love this whole look!!!   (Btw, new hairstyle?  cute )


Thank you, Minda! ❤️ I’m just letting my hair grow!


----------



## Sonmi999

chloebagfreak said:


> I love it! Brilliant and chic


Thanks, doll! ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

SarkyCat said:


> Little sweetie-pie Speedy B25 in mono enjoying spring in the garden while waiting for me to finish the gardening.
> 
> View attachment 4070310


 Such a cute bag and I love how you paired it with the charm!   Also, is that a LV charm? If so could you share the item number? And i love your background!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sonmi999 said:


> My epi indigo TP26 and the Tahitienne bandeau are going out with me tonight  I barely have to downsize to use the TP26 as a clutch, it fits SOOO much!!!


Wonderful idea!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Sunshine mama

LuxuryWoman23 said:


> Finally weekend! Out with my PM noir with Hermes twilly today [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072443


WOWWWWW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

myluvofbags said:


> Such a cutie!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hotsauna said:


> Waiting for my girlfriends to arrive. Meanwhile...
> View attachment 4072979


Your bag is deliciousness! Your coffee too


----------



## Poochie231080

Yesterday’s pic...otw to work


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Hello Sat....


----------



## Hotsauna

Sunshine mama said:


> Your bag is deliciousness! Your coffee too



Thanks!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Hotsauna said:


> Waiting for my girlfriends to arrive. Meanwhile...
> View attachment 4072979



Espresso house or Starbucks? I’ve heard that espresso house is a big competitor with Starbucks in Scandinavia [emoji12]
Your bag is gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## Hotsauna

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Espresso house or Starbucks? I’ve heard that espresso house is a big competitor with Starbucks in Scandinavia [emoji12]
> Your bag is gorgeous [emoji7]



Thanks! 
It's Espresso house. They are everywhere but they are great.


----------



## fettfleck

Itsrainingstars said:


> Hello Sat....



I have been using the NF DE, too! It is so handy!


----------



## j_87

Cles enjoying the sights in Croatia [emoji173]️


----------



## Tuned83

Little and large companions for today.


----------



## LuxuryWoman23

Sunshine mama said:


> WOWWWWW!!!!!!!!![emoji813][emoji813]





Sonmi999 said:


> This PM looks lovely with the twilly!


Thank you!![emoji173]


----------



## AuntBee72

My new Marignan getting ready to start the day in Nice.


----------



## bbcerisette66

*NYC Princess* said:


> Another view of my amethyste speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062548



I love that colour so much and hope each season to see it again by LV.


----------



## fabuleux

AuntBee72 said:


> My new Marignan getting ready to start the day in Nice.
> View attachment 4074133


If you’re going back to LV, ask for Muriel. She’s awesome. There is a really cute store in the old city called Baobab. Worth checking it out!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Downsizing with my fave SLG today


----------



## SarkyCat

Pochette Metis just hanging around while I’m working hard in the garden...


----------



## themeanreds

Went out to celebrate a friend’s birthday last night and took out my vintage dame clutch.


----------



## foonyy

Palm spring accompany me at Woodbury premium outlet today


----------



## Nat_CAN

Out for a day trip with this cute Alma BB ❤️


----------



## LuxuryWoman23

AuntBee72 said:


> My new Marignan getting ready to start the day in Nice.
> View attachment 4074133


What a beauty!![emoji7][emoji7]
Love the bandeau on it too!


----------



## Aryel

Getting my new Neverfull in DA tanned a bit before taking it out


----------



## jax818

Taking out the chevron mini for date night.


----------



## snibor

jax818 said:


> Taking out the chevron mini for date night.
> View attachment 4074741



Luv the bag (and the shoes!). This is LV forum.


----------



## jax818

Ooops!  Wrong thread!


----------



## fyn72

Out and about with da speedy b, loving the sunny autumn
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 days..


----------



## snibor

jax818 said:


> Ooops!  Wrong thread!


No worries.  Still luv the bag!


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

Poochie231080 said:


> Otw to work



I love the mismatch of everything. Somehow it works!


----------



## Poochie231080

Getting my stuffs for work, yes they all fit inside


----------



## paruparo

Mahina L today! This bag is so luscious and lightweight!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My forever combo at the airport![emoji173]️ Saleya MM + champagne gold Prada sneakers


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

fyn72 said:


> Out and about with da speedy b, loving the sunny autumn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> days..



I love the damier azure on the speedy bandolier [emoji7]
It’s perfect for spring and summer. If I were to get another Speedy I would get either the damier ebene or the damier azure. Does the Damiere azure tend to get dirty often? That’s the reason why I’ve been staying away from that print. I wanted to buy a Neverfull in this print but I was scared it was going to get dirty easily


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

fyn72 said:


> Out and about with da speedy b, loving the sunny autumn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> days..


Love and so beautiful !


----------



## SarkyCat

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a cute bag and I love how you paired it with the charm!   Also, is that a LV charm? If so could you share the item number? And i love your background!


Thank you . Yes, it is a LV charm. I don't really do charms, but this is useful as it reflects light in the dark. Practical here in the dark northern hemisphere...The item number is M78626, but I don't think it is available any longer. However, I found this on the international site - it is similar, but probably also discontinued.... https://eu.louisvuitton.com/eng-e1/products/monogram-all-over-bag-charm-and-key-holder-nvprod560031v


----------



## fyn72

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> I love the damier azure on the speedy bandolier [emoji7]
> It’s perfect for spring and summer. If I were to get another Speedy I would get either the damier ebene or the damier azure. Does the Damiere azure tend to get dirty often? That’s the reason why I’ve been staying away from that print. I wanted to buy a Neverfull in this print but I was scared it was going to get dirty easily



I love it! No doesn’t get dirty though I am careful with The Vachetta not to have just put lotion or sanitizer on my hands before carrying. If you get anything on the canvas just wipe of with a baby wipe


----------



## reason24

ready to go out


----------



## NeLVoe

My brandnew Mon Monogram Neverfull and its cute companion Thomas Bear


----------



## chloebagfreak

fyn72 said:


> Out and about with da speedy b, loving the sunny autumn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> days..


This is lovely! I'm so in love with DA , I should get a Speedy in it too!! Waiting for my DA Noe BB to fulfill my DA craving


----------



## chloebagfreak

reason24 said:


> ready to go out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075124


I loooovvvveee this!! Do you find the bottom gets dirty? I would love this someday !


----------



## reason24

chloebagfreak said:


> I loooovvvveee this!! Do you find the bottom gets dirty? I would love this someday !



You mean the bottom part? or from inside? on the outside it is clean, I do not usually leave it on the floor, if it is not my house and inside I put a protector on the bottom.


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Chinese Warrior said:


> My forever combo at the airport![emoji173]️ Saleya MM + champagne gold Prada sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074885



The saleya is discountined?


----------



## fabuleux

Amazone Slate


----------



## chloebagfreak

reason24 said:


> You mean the bottom part? or from inside? on the outside it is clean, I do not usually leave it on the floor, if it is not my house and inside I put a protector on the bottom.


Hi- yes I was wondering about the outside part. 
Thx


----------



## Sunshine mama

SarkyCat said:


> Thank you . Yes, it is a LV charm. I don't really do charms, but this is useful as it reflects light in the dark. Practical here in the dark northern hemisphere...The item number is M78626, but I don't think it is available any longer. However, I found this on the international site - it is similar, but probably also discontinued.... https://eu.louisvuitton.com/eng-e1/products/monogram-all-over-bag-charm-and-key-holder-nvprod560031v


Ahhh! Thank you!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Itsrainingstars said:


> The saleya is discountined?



Yes, the saleya is a model from almost 10 years ago. Are you looking for a tote with zippers? If you are, I recommend the Iena MM. I have it in azur. Very similar bag to saleya.


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Chinese Warrior said:


> Yes, the saleya is a model from almost 10 years ago. Are you looking for a tote with zippers? If you are, I recommend the Iena MM. I have it in azur. Very similar bag to saleya.


 
Yup am looking for something similar! Ok i will consider the Iena.. thanks


----------



## Prada Prince

Took my new Palm Springs MM Backpack out for a spin at work yesterday...


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

fyn72 said:


> I love it! No doesn’t get dirty though I am careful with The Vachetta not to have just put lotion or sanitizer on my hands before carrying. If you get anything on the canvas just wipe of with a baby wipe



I love Louis Vuitton but the vanchetta can be a real pain in the ass (excuse my language). When I got my first Louis Vuitton bag I didn’t treat the vanchetta because I didn’t want to ruin it with apple guard or any other type of spray or lotion so it really bums me out if I even get one water stain on it, that’s why I put in my bag the duster bag that came with it in case it’s raining, or if im in a restaurant and I put it under the table in the duster bag Or in the airplane when it needs to be under my seat or on the overhead compartment. I think the damiere azur looks much nicer on a Speedy then it does on a Neverfull so it’s definitely on my list. Do you use this in all seasons? Do you only use it as a day bag or have you worn it in evening? [emoji4]


----------



## fyn72

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> I love Louis Vuitton but the vanchetta can be a real pain in the ass (excuse my language). When I got my first Louis Vuitton bag I didn’t treat the vanchetta because I didn’t want to ruin it with apple guard or any other type of spray or lotion so it really bums me out if I even get one water stain on it, that’s why I put in my bag the duster bag that came with it in case it’s raining, or if im in a restaurant and I put it under the table in the duster bag Or in the airplane when it needs to be under my seat or on the overhead compartment. I think the damiere azur looks much nicer on a Speedy then it does on a Neverfull so it’s definitely on my list. Do you use this in all seasons? Do you only use it as a day bag or have you worn it in evening? [emoji4]


Ha ha I'm not that worrying about the vachetta. I enjoy using and just during the day as I feel it's a fresh daytime colour. I do use it in any season, why not? haha when it's sunny anyway


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

fyn72 said:


> Ha ha I'm not that worrying about the vachetta. I enjoy using and just during the day as I feel it's a fresh daytime colour. I do use it in any season, why not? haha when it's sunny anyway



I should take your lead and not worry about the vanchetta [emoji12]
It’s definitely a beautiful and fresh daytime color! I bet you can pair it with any outfit [emoji4]
That’s a good mindset to have [emoji4]


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Brea for work today


----------



## camalie

St Cloud GM, easiest bag for events- small and easy to wipe down if it gets dirty or sticky.


----------



## fabuleux

camalie said:


> St Cloud GM, easiest bag for events- small and easy to wipe down if it gets dirty or sticky.
> View attachment 4076153


Nice pic!


----------



## mnl

Traveling with WT NF.  Love this bag!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Speedy and I just left UPS picked up my Sarah wallet would help if I attached the pic lol [emoji23] [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4076495


----------



## camalie

fabuleux said:


> Nice pic!


Thank you!


----------



## Hollie91999

New to me Artsy.  She is Gorgeous.


----------



## AndreaM99

My new addition in action


----------



## bbcerisette66

AndreaM99 said:


> My new addition in action



Beautiful in that colour !!! Perfect for spring and summer.


----------



## hi8luxe

Sunshine mama said:


> @GeorginaLavender  inspired me to use my bag as well. Since it's suppose to rain cats and dogs all day, I feel I don't have to baby this at all!


❤️Love how you customized your bag!❤️ I found out about this purse from a review 408california408 did on her YouTube channel.  They were all out of black, but I got one of each in the white and gold trim!


----------



## Roxannek

jigga85 said:


> Rocking my *Amazone* crossbody bag during my recent LA trip. Love it because it fits my essentials
> View attachment 4070656
> 
> View attachment 4070657
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070655



Hubba hubba! You are gorgeous. Was that rude? I’m old and married but still appreciate a good looking guy!


----------



## tolliv

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3928283


Love this. What do you use this for and will you be able to show photos of the inside?


----------



## Cocoabean

Roxannek said:


> Hubba hubba! You are gorgeous. Was that rude? I’m old and married but still appreciate a good looking guy!



At first I thought it was a print ad..then I realized it was the OP! Beautiful photos.


----------



## jigga85

Roxannek said:


> Hubba hubba! You are gorgeous. Was that rude? I’m old and married but still appreciate a good looking guy!





Cocoabean said:


> At first I thought it was a print ad..then I realized it was the OP! Beautiful photos.



hahaha thanks you two


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Roxannek said:


> Hubba hubba! You are gorgeous. Was that rude? I’m old and married but still appreciate a good looking guy!


I will second that lol!! I thought it was an ad pic for LV with good looking guy. I'm married also (25yrs) but I'm not blind.......


----------



## seishouai

PM in marine rouge & victorine wallet at work today...


----------



## Aoifs

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I will second that lol!! I thought it was an ad pic for LV with good looking guy. I'm married also (25yrs) but I'm not blind.......


Haha true the diamond ring is not so blinding that married woman don't appreciate a good looking man... Or bag! Loving all the empriente on this thread. Obsessed with my new to me empriente speedy OM. Obsession started with empriente Zippy coin purse...

Sorry for bad photo it's a bright morning!


----------



## Aoifs

Pic wouldn't attach to last post..


----------



## Fernsmum

View attachment 4077921


Traveling with this beauty today my Bond Street [emoji175]


----------



## Zoezampalunga

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4075454
> 
> Amazone Slate



Really, really beautiful.


----------



## Fernsmum

[emoji4]


----------



## Fernsmum

Fernsmum said:


> View attachment 4077923
> 
> 
> Travelling with
> my beautiful Bond Street today [emoji4][emoji175]


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Itsrainingstars said:


> Yup am looking for something similar! Ok i will consider the Iena.. thanks



Pay attention at the sharp corners...I’ve got it in DE and it’s already showing wear and tear ...


----------



## Fernsmum

Fernsmum said:


> View attachment 4077923
> 
> 
> Travelling with
> my beautiful Bond Street today [emoji4][emoji175]


----------



## Fernsmum

Sorry for duplicate posts using my iPhone for first time and not quite got the hang of it lol [emoji23][emoji854]


----------



## fyn72

Was out shopping wearing my new Kaleidoscope shawl and Brittany


----------



## finer_woman

Fernsmum said:


> [emoji4]


What is the name of this style?

Nevermind,  I see it in your other post


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

seishouai said:


> PM in marine rouge & victorine wallet at work today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077903



Your PM in marine rouge is gorgeous! Was it hard to get your hands on the pochette metis and this color? I’ve heard that the ones they sell in store is the monogram but yours is so special [emoji7]
What color is the lining inside? [emoji4]


----------



## wildestdreams

Took my favourite bag out today for brunch, massages and getting my braces off (yay!)... The Speedy in red epi leather, next to my leftover brunch (I can never finish my food hahaha). She makes me so happy, I love the pop of red it brings to a neutral outfit [emoji7]


----------



## bbcerisette66

wildestdreams said:


> Took my favourite bag out today for brunch, massages and getting my braces off (yay!)... The Speedy in red epi leather, next to my leftover brunch (I can never finish my food hahaha). She makes me so happy, I love the pop of red it brings to a neutral outfit [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077986



Gorgeous épi leather !!!!


----------



## wildestdreams

bbcerisette66 said:


> Gorgeous épi leather !!!!


Thank you! Épi leather is so good, quite durable and not a big deal in the rain. This one is 27 years old (got her preloved)!!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

fyn72 said:


> Was out shopping wearing my new Kaleidoscope shawl and Brittany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077947



Your bag is so pretty [emoji4]
I haven’t seen that bag in my local Louis Vuitton shop. Is it a new model/bag?


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

wildestdreams said:


> Took my favourite bag out today for brunch, massages and getting my braces off (yay!)... The Speedy in red epi leather, next to my leftover brunch (I can never finish my food hahaha). She makes me so happy, I love the pop of red it brings to a neutral outfit [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077986


This is gorgeous!  Do you notice any wrinkling on the Epi leather ? Love the speedy in 25 size and Epi leather just not sure how well they age. .


----------



## fabuleux

St. Louis, MO.
Four Seasons.
Poolside TP 26.


----------



## seishouai

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Your PM in marine rouge is gorgeous! Was it hard to get your hands on the pochette metis and this color? I’ve heard that the ones they sell in store is the monogram but yours is so special [emoji7]
> What color is the lining inside? [emoji4]



Thank you! 
I bought it from Tokyo last December at the Omotesando boutique. It was a chance buy as I was just trying my luck having failed to get hold of one in Kyoto or Shinjuku, Tokyo stores. The Shinjuku store had a brand new black empreinte PM but I was set on the marine rouge one. 

The lining inside is red! I love it.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Me likey.  I've seen this in person.  I will be purchasing by calendar year-end.



fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4078067
> 
> St. Louis, MO.
> Four Seasons.
> Poolside TP 26.


----------



## Bags_4_life

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4078067
> 
> St. Louis, MO.
> Four Seasons.
> Poolside TP 26.


This is my fave way to use my tp26, as per my profile pic! Lol


----------



## lvmhgirl

Leo the Lion said:


> Happy Thursday my friends [emoji813]



This is absolutely gorgeous! [emoji173]️
Huge fan of monogram + noir!


----------



## fabuleux

Bags_4_life said:


> This is my fave way to use my tp26, as per my profile pic! Lol


Definitely the ideal piece as a poolside pouch!!


----------



## wildestdreams

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> This is gorgeous!  Do you notice any wrinkling on the Epi leather ? Love the speedy in 25 size and Epi leather just not sure how well they age. .


Thank you! [emoji8] There is slight wrinkling given she's preloved and vintage (27 years old!) and minor scuffing at the edges, but honestly I don't even notice it unless I really inspect it upclose.

Photos are of wrinkling around zipper and bottom corner. Minor scuffing on edges.


----------



## hers4eva

Hi Purse Ladies 
It's so nice to see you again 

I love  my beautiful red LV bow, as I admire my gorgeous red azalea bush 





Sending you all kisses


----------



## Roxannek

hers4eva said:


> Hi Purse Ladies
> It's so nice to see you again
> 
> I love  my beautiful red LV bow, as I admire my gorgeous red azalea bush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending you all kisses


Oh, there’s that handsome little man! Love


----------



## Leo the Lion

Throwback Thursday visiting all my family in Germany with my rental car. I miss them so much!


----------



## Nana61256

At work my Tivoli PM has her own spot on my desk!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4078067
> 
> St. Louis, MO.
> Four Seasons.
> Poolside TP 26.


Hey, your lounging by the pool in my newly adopted city!! Happy Memorial Day weekend. Enjoy your stay here!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my new NeoNoe.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

wildestdreams said:


> Thank you! [emoji8] There is slight wrinkling given she's preloved and vintage (27 years old!) and minor scuffing at the edges, but honestly I don't even notice it unless I really inspect it upclose.
> 
> Photos are of wrinkling around zipper and bottom corner. Minor scuffing on edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078554
> View attachment 4078555
> View attachment 4078556
> View attachment 4078557


Thank you for the pics, for 27 year old, your bag is in an amazing conditions!  Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new NeoNoe.



So glad you are enjoying this beauty!!!  It looks so lovely on you.


----------



## wildestdreams

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Thank you for the pics, for 27 year old, your bag is in an amazing conditions!  Congrats!


No worries! I hope this helps. I highly recommend epi speedies, I feel it's very carefree [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> So glad you are enjoying this beauty!!!  It looks so lovely on you.


You are just the sweetest, IM.  Thanks, my friend.


----------



## dmmiller

On my way to work.  Have a Delight
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ful day!


----------



## fabuleux

Keepall 45 Monogram Macassar.
Early morning.


----------



## fabuleux

Amazone Slate and Nice in Monogram canvas.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new NeoNoe.



That bag is so pretty! Does it have a zipper?


----------



## katiel00

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4079003
> 
> Keepall 45 Monogram Macassar.
> Early morning.



This is definitely on my wishlist... looks fabulous


----------



## katiel00

I really do love this little bag! It can hold quite a bit. Happy Friday Everyone [emoji5]


----------



## paruparo

NEw to me Cirrus PM in Grenat! Just arrived, and im excited to take this baby out for a spin today


----------



## 19flowers

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4079211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEw to me Cirrus PM in Grenat! Just arrived, and im excited to take this baby out for a spin today



love this color - congrats!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

seishouai said:


> Thank you!
> I bought it from Tokyo last December at the Omotesando boutique. It was a chance buy as I was just trying my luck having failed to get hold of one in Kyoto or Shinjuku, Tokyo stores. The Shinjuku store had a brand new black empreinte PM but I was set on the marine rouge one.
> 
> The lining inside is red! I love it.



Does the Tokyo store have a selection of colors in the pochette metis model? I think it was a great choice to get the marine rouge because it’s special and most of the pochette metis I’ve seen people carrying is either the monogram or the empriente style but this one is so special! It’s good that it has the red lining, don’t need to worry about dirtying it too much. How much stuff can you fit in it?


----------



## myluvofbags

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4079211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEw to me Cirrus PM in Grenat! Just arrived, and im excited to take this baby out for a spin today


It's beautiful, congratulations


----------



## bbcerisette66

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4079211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEw to me Cirrus PM in Grenat! Just arrived, and im excited to take this baby out for a spin today



That colour is wonderful. Is it new ?


----------



## paula3boys

At lunch with my youngest son


----------



## Belgian22

It’s my birthday week!  On the way to OC, MD with hubby! My. Noe is getting some sun!


----------



## Prada Prince

Casual Friday with my new Palm Springs Backpack MM...


----------



## Hollie91999

Out to dinner with Artsy.  Love this bag


----------



## Dextersmom

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> That bag is so pretty! Does it have a zipper?


Thank you!  It does not have a zipper to close the bag....the drawstring serves to open and close the top.  There is a center pouch that divides the inside in two, that does have a zipper, though I have been placing my phone inside and leaving the zipper open.  Hope that helps.


----------



## fyn72

Out with pm today


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Bringing on the white and the bright..[emoji108]


----------



## chikkabangbang

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> That bag is so pretty! Does it have a zipper?


the middle compartment does. other wise its traditional bucket bag with drawstring closure


----------



## seishouai

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Does the Tokyo store have a selection of colors in the pochette metis model? I think it was a great choice to get the marine rouge because it’s special and most of the pochette metis I’ve seen people carrying is either the monogram or the empriente style but this one is so special! It’s good that it has the red lining, don’t need to worry about dirtying it too much. How much stuff can you fit in it?



They showed me the denim epi, Koons & this empreinte version at the Omotesando store. However, there are a few different LV boutiques in Tokyo and stock also vary at each boutique. The SAs there are all pretty helpful though and can cross check stock across the whole of Japan. 

The PM holds quite a lot. I think if you go to YouTube, you can probably view videos of what fits inside.


----------



## BlossomLily

It's saturday!!!!


----------



## Poochie231080

Sac du jour, haven’t taken her out for a while


----------



## NeLVoe

Brining my new Mon Monogram Neverfull out for the first time + some outfit details


----------



## Lucky13Mum

mnl said:


> Traveling with WT NF.  Love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076321


Beautiful!! is this the Gm or pm size?


----------



## mnl

Menzies13girl said:


> Beautiful!! is this the Gm or pm size?


Thanks .  It’s the MM size


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

seishouai said:


> They showed me the denim epi, Koons & this empreinte version at the Omotesando store. However, there are a few different LV boutiques in Tokyo and stock also vary at each boutique. The SAs there are all pretty helpful though and can cross check stock across the whole of Japan.
> 
> The PM holds quite a lot. I think if you go to YouTube, you can probably view videos of what fits inside.



How did the Koones version look like? I’m curious [emoji4]
I’ve seen a few videos of how much it can hold, it’s quite impressive for such a compact looking bag! I’ve seen on the YouTube reviews that the wear and tear of the pochette metis isn’t very good, have you experienced that in any way with this bag or other LV bags? If I believe the pochette metis reviews then there is a chance I might not buy it but then on the other hand if I take good care of it then maybe those defects won’t happen to me [emoji85]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

NeLVoe said:


> Brining my new Mon Monogram Neverfull out for the first time + some outfit details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079922
> View attachment 4079923



Such great photos! It’s so amazing that you got to customize your neverfull! What size is your Neverfull?


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

katiel00 said:


> I really do love this little bag! It can hold quite a bit. Happy Friday Everyone [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 4079194



Was it hard to get a hold of the Palm Springs mini backpack? I’ve heard that there are people on waitlists in some countries. Would love to see a photo of how much it can hold [emoji7]


----------



## paruparo

bbcerisette66 said:


> That colour is wonderful. Is it new ?


 Hi there! Thank you; It’s new to me lol. But this is a much older style and color, I can’t remember exactly what year it was from though.


----------



## paruparo

Scrolling through my photos and saw my son had taken a snapshot of me earlier while we were at Home Depot lol. So here’s a weekend action pic!


----------



## missconvy

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4080403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrolling through my photos and saw my son had taken a snapshot of me earlier while we were at Home Depot lol. So here’s a weekend action pic!



Haha this is funny. And your neverfull looks gorgeous cinched!


----------



## happyflower1

Peekaboo, look [emoji102] who’s coming out [emoji324]


----------



## katiel00

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Was it hard to get a hold of the Palm Springs mini backpack? I’ve heard that there are people on waitlists in some countries. Would love to see a photo of how much it can hold [emoji7]



To be honest I just stalked the website for a week and one randomly popped up! 

I don’t have a picture but I can fit my iphone x in the pocket** in the bag not the small pouch on the front**, a small cheapie cosmetics bag, a rosalie coin purse, a cles, sunglasses, small pill bottle, car keys, and have room to spare! If I can get a picture up today I will. I didn’t have anything in the front pouch.


----------



## snibor

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4080403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrolling through my photos and saw my son had taken a snapshot of me earlier while we were at Home Depot lol. So here’s a weekend action pic!



I still have the roses pochette. This looks so lovely on you. Still love this design!


----------



## fabuleux

More Nice for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## eena1230

Ready to watch a movie with my bumbag...


----------



## leechiyong

Apollo charm:


----------



## fyn72

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Your bag is so pretty [emoji4]
> I haven’t seen that bag in my local Louis Vuitton shop. Is it a new model/bag?


It's been around a while,  I purchased mine almost a year ago. There was one in My local LV store yesterday so they are still in production just not always on dispaly


----------



## j_87

Cles enjoying the view from atop the Dubrovnik walls


----------



## M5_Traveler

Trunk Clutch in action!!!


----------



## seishouai

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> How did the Koones version look like? I’m curious [emoji4]
> I’ve seen a few videos of how much it can hold, it’s quite impressive for such a compact looking bag! I’ve seen on the YouTube reviews that the wear and tear of the pochette metis isn’t very good, have you experienced that in any way with this bag or other LV bags? If I believe the pochette metis reviews then there is a chance I might not buy it but then on the other hand if I take good care of it then maybe those defects won’t happen to me [emoji85]



I don’t use the PM daily so I can’t say much about the wear and tear. Having said that, I don’t baby the bag either and so far, I love how the empreinte leather feels and I love the red lining.


----------



## Jordyaddict

Another sunny bank holiday in the UK today. Taken this beauty to the beach


----------



## missconvy

leechiyong said:


> Apollo charm:
> View attachment 4080697



So cute! And if you don’t mind my asking, what stone is in your ring? It’s a lovely color!


----------



## PamK

M5_Traveler said:


> Trunk Clutch in action!!!



You look so chic!! Congratulations on your new bag! [emoji173]️


----------



## leechiyong

missconvy said:


> So cute! And if you don’t mind my asking, what stone is in your ring? It’s a lovely color!


Thank you!

It's a pink sapphire.


----------



## M5_Traveler

PamK said:


> You look so chic!! Congratulations on your new bag! [emoji173]️



Thank you


----------



## Poochie231080

Sunday’s companions


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

fyn72 said:


> It's been around a while,  I purchased mine almost a year ago. There was one in My local LV store yesterday so they are still in production just not always on dispaly



What is the model called? I will definitely have to go and check it out. Hopefully they have it otherwise maybe on the website


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

seishouai said:


> I don’t use the PM daily so I can’t say much about the wear and tear. Having said that, I don’t baby the bag either and so far, I love how the empreinte leather feels and I love the red lining.



I think that the pochette metis isn’t something you use for everyday or at least that’s how I think. I think it’s great that you don’t baby the bag because that way you enjoy it more in a sense [emoji4]
I definitely need to feel the empriente leather for myself, maybe I’ll be a convert to empriente from now on [emoji12]


----------



## Ellen409

eena1230 said:


> Ready to watch a movie with my bumbag...



I received my bumbag a few weeks ago and wore it out last weekend.  I didn’t know how I would feel about it since I ordered it sight unseen; however, I am pleasantly surprised at how comfortable the bag is to wear crossbody. I love it!  Bag looks great on you.


----------



## NeLVoe

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Such great photos! It’s so amazing that you got to customize your neverfull! What size is your Neverfull?


Thank you so much!  It's the MM size.


----------



## cdatgal




----------



## cdatgal




----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

NeLVoe said:


> Thank you so much!  It's the MM size.



I was thinking about getting the MM size but I decided on the GM because I carry a lot of things with me everyday and I didn’t want to compromise on space. Do they do the customization at every Louis store and why did you decide you want yours to be customized? I think it’s a great idea. Are those your initals on the bag?[emoji7][emoji5]


----------



## forever.elise

Pacifica, California! Amazing views! My Palm Springs PM is perfect for a day like today!


----------



## Sonmi999

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 4081453
> 
> Pacifica, California! Amazing views! My Palm Springs PM is perfect for a day like today!
> View attachment 4081454


Wow, what a view! ❤️


----------



## Sonmi999

Denim + DA to go out and have dinner with my mom  These Runaway sneakers and the Lymington are a perfect match! I’m using the strap from my Speedy B.


----------



## mnl

Watching the new Star Wars movie with PM and metallic shawl


----------



## eena1230

Ellen409 said:


> I received my bumbag a few weeks ago and wore it out last weekend.  I didn’t know how I would feel about it since I ordered it sight unseen; however, I am pleasantly surprised at how comfortable the bag is to wear crossbody. I love it!  Bag looks great on you.


Awwh thank you! I felt the same way, I ordered it over the phone and I was a bit nervous that I wasn’t going to love it. Well, to my surprise I instantly fell in love with it. Such a funky and chic bag. I’m 46 years old and I think I can still pull off this bumbag frenzy look.


----------



## forever.elise

Sonmi999 said:


> Denim + DA to go out and have dinner with my mom  These Runaway sneakers and the Lymington are a perfect match! I’m using the strap from my Speedy B.



I love your bag, it looks like a new style? I can't keep up anymore![emoji173]️


----------



## Sonmi999

forever.elise said:


> I love your bag, it looks like a new style? I can't keep up anymore![emoji173]️


Thanks, doll! Yes, this is a fairly new style  it’s called Lymington and it also comes in DE.


----------



## Iamminda

Sonmi999 said:


> Denim + DA to go out and have dinner with my mom  These Runaway sneakers and the Lymington are a perfect match! I’m using the strap from my Speedy B.



You look so cute — I especially adore that top


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 4081453
> 
> Pacifica, California! Amazing views! My Palm Springs PM is perfect for a day like today!
> View attachment 4081454



Glad to see you are enjoying your new PS this holiday weekend — look at you all decked out in your cute Disney gear


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sonmi999 said:


> Denim + DA to go out and have dinner with my mom  These Runaway sneakers and the Lymington are a perfect match! I’m using the strap from my Speedy B.



Beautiful bag and DA is perfect for summer. It matches with all clothes. 
Enjoy the mother’s day !!!


----------



## paruparo

snibor said:


> I still have the roses pochette. This looks so lovely on you. Still love this design!



Thank you! I hope you still enjoy your pochette! 
I started with the pochette and then hunted down the Nf and Speedy. I know some people think it’s “dated”, but I just love the vibrant colors and it makes me smile every time I use it


----------



## paruparo

Cirrus PM in Grenat with me today, shopping for some new jeans!


----------



## paruparo

missconvy said:


> Haha this is funny. And your neverfull looks gorgeous cinched!


 Thank you! When my kiddos get a hold of my phone, I usually find tons of random pictures after lol!


----------



## aube

My trusty travel companion: luggage from Globetrotter, messenger bag from Louis Vuitton and leather backpack from EM:EL (a Swiss brand).


----------



## fyn72

The 


cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> What is the model called? I will definitely have to go and check it out. Hopefully they have it otherwise maybe on the website


Brittany


----------



## frzsri

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4080634
> 
> More Nice for your viewing pleasure.



How many items can you fit in it? Contemplating getting this for travel


----------



## fabuleux

frzsri said:


> How many items can you fit in it? Contemplating getting this for travel


It fits *a lot* of items. I can comfortably fit all my and my husband’s toiletries with room to spare. It’s a fabulous piece of classic LV!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

paruparo said:


> Thank you! I hope you still enjoy your pochette!
> I started with the pochette and then hunted down the Nf and Speedy. I know some people think it’s “dated”, but I just love the vibrant colors and it makes me smile every time I use it


I have always loved the roses line. My dd and I were talking about them yesterday. I'm hunting for a PA that isn't overpriced and trashed with rubbed off screenprint. Still searching........


----------



## paruparo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I have always loved the roses line. My dd and I were talking about them yesterday. I'm hunting for a PA that isn't overpriced and trashed with rubbed off screenprint. Still searching........



Good luck! They are still out there, but the price range is pretty vast. A few months ago, I went with a friend to a consignment store. While she was looking at furniture, I came across a authentic Roses PA being sold for $180. I wanted to snatch it up SO bad! But I already had one and I knew my friend had been ogling mine for the longest time, so I showed her and she bought it lol. Happy searching! The hunt is half the fun


----------



## fabuleux

studentlv said:


> Hi everyone!
> As part of my education, I am researching luxury products, in particular Louis Vuitton.
> 
> Would you like to help me with filling in this survey?
> 
> https://vuamsterdam.eu.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_5cqinIHCmrRGP3f


The premise of this survey implies that the Alma BB is 50% off...


----------



## Mertsa

Today I went hydrangea shopping with my summer love


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Monogram Monday Lvoelies   !


----------



## Aoifs

fabuleux said:


> The premise of this survey implies that the Alma BB is 50% off...


That was a very strange survey IMO... [emoji16]

Happy monogram Monday. Sneaky train photo.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4078703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At work my Tivoli PM has her own spot on my desk!


One of my favorite LV bags ever!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

fyn72 said:


> The
> 
> Brittany



Thank you![emoji4]


----------



## Poochie231080

Otw to work


----------



## Sonmi999

Iamminda said:


> You look so cute — I especially adore that top


Thank you, Minda! ❤️



bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful bag and DA is perfect for summer. It matches with all clothes.
> Enjoy the mother’s day !!!


Thank you! ^-^ It’s fall here, but I wear DA all year round! I think it’s my favorite print ❤️


----------



## chloebagfreak

luvlux64 said:


> Happy Monogram Monday Lvoelies   !
> View attachment 4081850
> View attachment 4081849


Love it ! Aaaaahhhh that patina I'm waiting for my brand new one to start getting tan!


----------



## hers4eva

Roxannek said:


> Oh, there’s that handsome little man! Love




Awwwww.... there is my sweet pretty purse lady  woof!

You are too kind .. my Mom and Shih Tzu boy me says thank you


----------



## fyn72

At the hairdressers with Miss 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Montaigne [emoji177]


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> At the hairdressers with Miss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montaigne [emoji177]


 You have such a beautiful collection of pink bags!!!!


----------



## forever.elise

After a long afternoon in Santa Cruz, good to relax at home[emoji907][emoji484][emoji4]


----------



## momof3boyz

M5_Traveler said:


> Trunk Clutch in action!!!


You look gorgeous ! Congrats on your new bag


----------



## M5_Traveler

momof3boyz said:


> You look gorgeous ! Congrats on your new bag



Thank you so much


----------



## ScottyGal

At the airport - NYC here we come!


----------



## MMcQueen

Neverfull mm azur


----------



## musiclover

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 4081453
> 
> Pacifica, California! Amazing views! My Palm Springs PM is perfect for a day like today!
> View attachment 4081454


Hope you’re having a great time!  Your PA looks perfect with your outfit. That is a spectacular view as well. I love the ruggedness of the Pacific coastline.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MMcQueen said:


> View attachment 4082677
> 
> Neverfull mm azur


Your little sweetie pie is super cute!!!!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Poochie231080 said:


> Otw to work


I love this!! Have you thought about purchasing a black luggage tag and adding your initials in red? That would look fantastic! I just bought a pre loved vachetta tag off of Tradesy yesterday in mint condition for $40 bucks. I also saw a black and green being sold by the same seller for $88 dollars I think. Regular retail is about $70 but still a great deal because colors other than DE are harder to get.


----------



## AAxxx

Doing the school run..


----------



## absolutpink

_Lee said:


> At the airport - NYC here we come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082662



I love NYC! Have the best time!


----------



## missconvy

AAxxx said:


> Doing the school run..
> View attachment 4082784



You go girl!


----------



## Dukeprincess

My trusty Reverse to pick up my new Mon Monogram


----------



## BlossomLily

Hello ladies!!
Need your advice

I bought this lovely Ponthieu PM and so love it. But I am not sure about the size.. I am petite. Does it looks too big on me? Thinking about exchange it with Montaigne MM


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Dukeprincess said:


> My trusty Reverse to pick up my new Mon Monogram
> 
> View attachment 4082897



Your reverse pochette metis is gorgeous [emoji7]
Do you use it as an everyday bag or as an evening bag? I can’t decide between the pochette metis or the Alma B.B. as an evening bag [emoji4]


----------



## bbcerisette66

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Your reverse pochette metis is gorgeous [emoji7]
> Do you use it as an everyday bag or as an evening bag? I can’t decide between the pochette metis or the Alma B.B. as an evening bag [emoji4]



The Pochette Métis is too casual for a evening bag. Alma B.B. is more classy. 
My opinion and I have got the both.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

bbcerisette66 said:


> The Pochette Métis is too casual for a evening bag. Alma B.B. is more classy.
> My opinion and I have got the both.



Which one did you buy first, the pochette metis or the Alma B.B.?


----------



## absolutpink

BlossomLily said:


> Hello ladies!!
> Need your advice
> 
> I bought this lovely Ponthieu PM and so love it. But I am not sure about the size.. I am petite. Does it looks too big on me? Thinking about exchange it with Montaigne MM



It looks perfect on you!


----------



## bbcerisette66

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Which one did you buy first, the pochette metis or the Alma B.B.?



The pm as every day bag and after the bb Alma for evening. Hope I help [emoji4]


----------



## fabuleux

Pochette Voyage in Monogram Eclipse. 
Traveling light.


----------



## rocketbean

Taking my District MM out for coffee and snacks.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

bbcerisette66 said:


> The pm as every day bag and after the bb Alma for evening. Hope I help [emoji4]



That helped me a lot, thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

My WT NF finally got to go on vacation last week.  We're back at work today and catching up on all we missed on tPF. [emoji6]


----------



## Leo the Lion

Such a beautiful day ♥


----------



## Poochie231080

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I love this!! Have you thought about purchasing a black luggage tag and adding your initials in red? That would look fantastic! I just bought a pre loved vachetta tag off of Tradesy yesterday in mint condition for $40 bucks. I also saw a black and green being sold by the same seller for $88 dollars I think. Regular retail is about $70 but still a great deal because colors other than DE are harder to get.



Good idea!! The colored tags are indeed so hard to get


----------



## dmmiller

Ikat NF sunning herself on the drive home.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

BlossomLily said:


> Hello ladies!!
> Need your advice
> 
> I bought this lovely Ponthieu PM and so love it. But I am not sure about the size.. I am petite. Does it looks too big on me? Thinking about exchange it with Montaigne MM


I think it looks really good on the crook of your arm and not bulky at all crossbody. It's kinda perfect lol!


----------



## seishouai

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Your reverse pochette metis is gorgeous [emoji7]
> Do you use it as an everyday bag or as an evening bag? I can’t decide between the pochette metis or the Alma B.B. as an evening bag [emoji4]



I have both too but I don’t use Alma BB as often. It doesn’t fit much and I find the strap a tad long for my frame.


----------



## fyn72

Out shopping sales!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BlossomLily said:


> Hello ladies!!
> Need your advice
> 
> I bought this lovely Ponthieu PM and so love it. But I am not sure about the size.. I am petite. Does it looks too big on me? Thinking about exchange it with Montaigne MM


I think it depends on the look you are going for and your needs.  It looks good on you.


----------



## Galadriel72

LV at work  (left side mine, right side my friend and co-worker)


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Galadriel72 said:


> View attachment 4083644
> 
> LV at work  (left side mine, right side my friend and co-worker)



That picture is so cute! [emoji7]


----------



## Galadriel72

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> That picture is so cute! [emoji7]


Thank you very much


----------



## KristyNikol

Me and my Speedy B 35 in DE at work this morning. It’s been raining quite a bit in FL - it’s the season for it [emoji943] [emoji299]️ Makes having DE so much better because I don’t have to worry about getting caught in the rain!


----------



## BlossomLily

Sunshine mama said:


> I think it depends on the look you are going for and your needs.  It looks good on you.


Thanks for your input. Still thinking


----------



## luvLV18

seishouai said:


> PM in marine rouge & victorine wallet at work today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077903



How do you like the Victorine Wallet in the RB? I have been stalking it and want to pull the trigger but afraid of the color.  I have my clemence in the Fuchsia so I didn't want to get two wallets in the same color.  What are your thoughts.??  Thanks!


----------



## chloebagfreak

luvlux64 said:


> Happy Monogram Monday Lvoelies   !
> View attachment 4081850
> View attachment 4081849


I just love this so much! Is it a 25 or 30?
Thanks!


----------



## foreverbagslove

On my way to work... wish I could have a summer break too!


----------



## AndreaM99

fyn72 said:


> Out shopping sales!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083527


Darling, is this the Rose Ballerine or Rose Poudre color, please? TIA!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sonmi999 said:


> Denim + DA to go out and have dinner with my mom  These Runaway sneakers and the Lymington are a perfect match! I’m using the strap from my Speedy B.


That really looks amazing as a shoulder bag!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

KristyNikol said:


> Me and my Speedy B 35 in DE at work this morning. It’s been raining quite a bit in FL - it’s the season for it [emoji943] [emoji299]️ Makes having DE so much better because I don’t have to worry about getting caught in the rain!
> View attachment 4083716



I want to get the speedy B 35 in DE because it’s so fuss free! I bought the speedy B 35 in monogram and as much as I love the look of it, the vanchetta getting water marks on it has been a very big fear of mine, that’s why I never take it out when it’s raining! Do you think it’s worth getting the DE in 35 if I already have a 35 or should I get it in the 25 for example?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Hello Kitty Pumas with my mini ps!



Pairing my Metis with Target sandals!!  These are so comfy!!


----------



## Farfelue63

Sarah Tuileries wallet at the Cheese Bar (and wine)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 with 2 friends


----------



## fyn72

AndreaM99 said:


> Darling, is this the Rose Ballerine or Rose Poudre color, please? TIA!


Rose Ballerine, it's a more pale pink than Rose Poudre.


----------



## luvlux64

chloebagfreak said:


> I just love this so much! Is it a 25 or 30?
> Thanks!


Thanks, it’s a 25


----------



## chloebagfreak

luvlux64 said:


> Thanks, it’s a 25


Oh wow! I have that to look forward to! I better get to sunning mine


----------



## CoffeeGirlie

Okay, I'm very late in posting this in action pic since it was taken over a month ago.
LV Neverfull - the preferred bag for grocery shopping
Mine is the Mon Monogram GM with the ivory interior. Hers is the MM regular monogram with the dark pink interior.


----------



## paula3boys

Doing a little shopping


----------



## amstevens714

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4074806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahina L today! This bag is so luscious and lightweight!


Love! What color is this?


----------



## luvlux64

chloebagfreak said:


> Love it ! Aaaaahhhh that patina I'm waiting for my brand new one to start getting tan!





chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 4084365
> 
> Oh wow! I have that to look forward to! I better get to sunning mine



 My B25 is about 3 years old  . I used it almost everyday on its first year  (except rainy & snowy days  ). Then kept it in its dust bag the following year  (I got other new bags to use, this got so neglected    ) I started using it again this Spring & promised myself that it will be my Spring/Summer work bag until I retire   . Don’t rush your patina   it will happen  ... your baby is beautiful


----------



## luvlux64

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 4084365
> 
> Oh wow! I have that to look forward to! I better get to sunning mine


Forgot to add this pic... just to show you the comparison of new vachetta leather- key bell and mine that developed patina  (this pic was taken fall last year & posted here on tpf)


----------



## chloebagfreak

luvlux64 said:


> My B25 is about 3 years old  . I used it almost everyday on its first year  (except rainy & snowy days  ). Then kept it in its dust bag the following year  (I got other new bags to use, this got so neglected    ) I started using it again this Spring & promised myself that it will be my Spring/Summer work bag until I retire   . Don’t rush your patina   it will happen  ... your baby is beautiful


Ha ha , great story! Ok, you have me motivated to use it every day
I just love the dark patina soooo much! I have been wearing my mini Montsouris backpack since she is so dark and vintage looking!
Love your Instagram- I just started following you  mine is @ ethicalblissbeauty


----------



## chloebagfreak

luvlux64 said:


> Forgot to add this pic... just to show you the comparison of new vachetta leather- key bell and mine that developed patina  (this pic was taken fall last year & posted here on tpf)
> View attachment 4084521


Wow, what a difference! My SA is ordering me one of those,  as well as a luggage tag, but it's taking forever to get!


----------



## luvlux64

chloebagfreak said:


> Ha ha , great story! Ok, you have me motivated to use it every day
> I just love the dark patina soooo much! I have been wearing my mini Montsouris backpack since she is so dark and vintage looking!
> Love your Instagram- I just started following you  mine is @ ethicalblissbeauty


Thanks 


chloebagfreak said:


> Wow, what a difference! My SA is ordering me one of those,  as well as a luggage tag, but it's taking forever to get!


The key bell is very useful. LV keys will never get lost anymore  ... good luck


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Epi NF with hot pink interior.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Epi NF with hot pink interior.



This NF is so lovely especially with that pink interior.   Btw,  love love those shoes and your top (and baby gabby )


----------



## bbcerisette66

Farfelue63 said:


> Sarah Tuileries wallet at the Cheese Bar (and wine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with 2 friends



Hum ... tout donne envie [emoji6]
Joli portefeuille. Quel modèle est-ce ?


----------



## Farfelue63

bbcerisette66 said:


> Hum ... tout donne envie [emoji6]
> Joli portefeuille. Quel modèle est-ce ?


Merci, c'est le Sarah Tuileries en marine/bordeaux je pense qu'il est encore en vente. 
Et le bar c'est "Phil à fromages " si jamais vous passez en Auvergne!!!!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Epi NF with hot pink interior.



That bag is gorgeous! I didn’t know that you can get the Neverfull in epi leather! Did you buy it at the Louis Vuitton shop or did you have to buy it online? [emoji7]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

seishouai said:


> I have both too but I don’t use Alma BB as often. It doesn’t fit much and I find the strap a tad long for my frame.



How tall are you? I’m 164 cm so I wonder if the strap will be a bit too long for me. I was at the Louis Vuitton store yesterday and I didn’t get to try on the Alma B.B. unfortunately because all the SA were too “busy”. The friend I went with, she said that the Alma B.B. looks very small and won’t be able to fit in so many things but I told her that seeing other people’s reviews on YouTube you can clearly fit a lot of things in there (depending on what you use it for). 
Pochette metis is so gorgeous but there is a huge waiting list [emoji28]


----------



## 23adeline

Montaigne BB Platine in action today
	

		
			
		

		
	





with matching wallet


----------



## ScottyGal

Enjoying a coffee and croissant outside before we went to One World Observatory.


----------



## ScottyGal

Speedy and I in Washington Square Park.


----------



## Dextersmom

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> That bag is gorgeous! I didn’t know that you can get the Neverfull in epi leather! Did you buy it at the Louis Vuitton shop or did you have to buy it online? [emoji7]


Thank you and I purchased it inside the LV boutique in Neiman Marcus. 


Iamminda said:


> This NF is so lovely especially with that pink interior.   Btw,  love love those shoes and your top (and baby gabby )


Thank you, my friend. Both my top and shoes are Free People.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Epi NF with hot pink interior.



beautiful bag, my friend - good to ‘see’ you in the lv forum!


----------



## kkfiregirl

_Lee said:


> Speedy and I in Washington Square Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084744



you look lovely, i hope you are enjoying nyc!


----------



## LuxuryWoman23

On holiday in Finland! Love to use the toiletry bag as a clutch, with matching zippy wallet [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clapton backpack


----------



## mbaldino

_Lee said:


> Speedy and I in Washington Square Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084744



Love this bag on you!


----------



## LouisV76

waiting at the library for dd


----------



## Dextersmom

kkfiregirl said:


> beautiful bag, my friend - good to ‘see’ you in the lv forum!


Hi there!  Thank you and so nice to see you too.


----------



## bbcerisette66

LouisV76 said:


> View attachment 4085034
> 
> waiting at the library for dd



So gorgeous !!! Shoes and cute Alma [emoji106]


----------



## LouisV76

bbcerisette66 said:


> So gorgeous !!! Shoes and cute Alma [emoji106]



thank you[emoji4] not using her a lot in winter but for spring/summer she‘s perfect[emoji7]


----------



## ScottyGal

Alma bb and I today on 5th Avenue (got caught in the rain.. excuse my rainy hair!)


----------



## paula3boys

_Lee said:


> Alma bb and I today on 5th Avenue (got caught in the rain.. excuse my rainy hair!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085207



I want to see what’s in the blue bag [emoji23]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton backpack


I love this bag and how you did the twilly![emoji7]


----------



## Aliluvlv

_Lee said:


> Alma bb and I today on 5th Avenue (got caught in the rain.. excuse my rainy hair!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085207


Looks like a fun day! How are you liking your alma bb? Looks great on you.  I also want to see what's in that tiffany blue bag [emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> I love this bag and how you did the twilly![emoji7]


Thank you! My DDs call it the pirate look


----------



## ScottyGal

paula3boys said:


> I want to see what’s in the blue bag [emoji23]





Aliluvlv said:


> Looks like a fun day! How are you liking your alma bb? Looks great on you.  I also want to see what's in that tiffany blue bag [emoji7]


Thank you - I love my bb! I got it two years ago on my last trip to NYC and use it all the time [emoji7] [emoji41].

I got myself a new ring for my right hand [emoji170] [emoji2] I wanted something quite simple as I have a lot of blingy rings already, so this one is cute on its own or for stacking


----------



## Aliluvlv

_Lee said:


> Thank you - I love my bb! I got it two years ago on my last trip to NYC and use it all the time [emoji7] [emoji41].
> 
> I got myself a new ring for my right hand [emoji170] [emoji2] I wanted something quite simple as I have a lot of blingy rings already, so this one is cute on its own or for stacking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085228
> View attachment 4085229


Beautiful!


----------



## Gizellea9818

Taking my Brittany out on this sunny Southern California day. My husband bought it for me in Milan while we were on our honeymoon last month. I absolutely love this purse! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton backpack


Lol, the bag looks very French.. All dressed up!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton backpack


Wow So stunning!!


----------



## Roxannek

At PF Chang’s at NorthPark Center in Dallas waiting for to go order. Had to go check out the launch of men’s fragrances. So I picked myself up a full size bottle of Rose des Vents.  I kinda like the L’IMMENSITE men’s fragrance. Brought home some samples for the hubby to see what he thinks.


----------



## Roxannek

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton backpack


Oh LOVE THIS! Just Beautiful


----------



## paula3boys

_Lee said:


> I got myself a new ring for my right hand [emoji170] [emoji2] I wanted something quite simple as I have a lot of blingy rings already, so this one is cute on its own or for stacking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085228
> View attachment 4085229


Love it!


----------



## Roxannek

Farfelue63 said:


> Sarah Tuileries wallet at the Cheese Bar (and wine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with 2 friends


Don’t you just love this wallet? It is so lightweight and soft. I carry mine everywhere, even fits my iPhone x!


----------



## eyes0nme19




----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> I love this bag and how you did the twilly![emoji7]





LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Lol, the bag looks very French.. All dressed up!





chloebagfreak said:


> Wow So stunning!!





Roxannek said:


> Oh LOVE THIS! Just Beautiful



Thank you!!!


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Off to work with my favorite mm.. i had used the metis’ strap instead of it’s usual vachetta strap..


----------



## mak1203

LouisV76 said:


> View attachment 4085034
> 
> waiting at the library for dd


Great pic!


----------



## AlltheLVPlease

Sorry - accidentally liked to wrong post and not sure how to delete my message


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton backpack



This picture really showcases how beautiful this bag is!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

eyes0nme19 said:


> View attachment 4085476


Awesomeness [emoji1]


----------



## ScottyGal

Alma bb and speedy b 25 out for dinner and drinks at Rockefeller


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This picture really showcases how beautiful this bag is!!!


 Thank you!


----------



## Aliluvlv

_Lee said:


> Alma bb and speedy b 25 out for dinner and drinks at Rockefeller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085568


Wow I'm going to have to have that kind of fun the next time I'm visiting NYC. What an awesome day! Enjoy!


----------



## 23adeline

Starting a new month with one of my oldie, Speedy Mirage


----------



## chloebagfreak

I can't decide which is cuter I'm loving this Rosalie!! Teddy likes her too!


	

		
			
		

		
	
 I


----------



## chloebagfreak

23adeline said:


> Starting a new month with one of my oldie, Speedy Mirage
> View attachment 4085584


That is just a gorgeous bag!


----------



## fyn72

My newest addition [emoji4] botd


----------



## Gizellea9818

eyes0nme19 said:


> View attachment 4085476



Sooooo cute!!!!! Loving that little Harry Potter!


----------



## Farfelue63

Roxannek said:


> Don’t you just love this wallet? It is so lightweight and soft. I carry mine everywhere, even fits my iPhone x!


You are right, I love this wallet, especially the pop color inside !


----------



## LouisV76

mak1203 said:


> Great pic!



thank you[emoji847]


----------



## twinkle*twinkle

luvLV18 said:


> How do you like the Victorine Wallet in the RB? I have been stalking it and want to pull the trigger but afraid of the color.  I have my clemence in the Fuchsia so I didn't want to get two wallets in the same color.  What are your thoughts.??  Thanks!



I’ve been using the same monogram Victorine Wallet in RB for about 6 months (downsized from my monogram/blue Josephine) and honestly the color has never been a concern. In fact, I love opening it and getting a hit of pale pink, despite not being a “pink person.” The only RB spot that gets exposed is the button, which has the potential of getting scratched/damaged no matter what color it is (although less noticeable with metallic hw, of course). The rest of the RB leather is on the interior, so you just have to be careful about not stuffing it with old inky receipts. HTH


----------



## Sibelle

Clemence Wallet in my hotel room in Edinburgh .


----------



## luvLV18

twinkle*twinkle said:


> I’ve been using the same monogram Victorine Wallet in RB for about 6 months (downsized from my monogram/blue Josephine) and honestly the color has never been a concern. In fact, I love opening it and getting a hit of pale pink, despite not being a “pink person.” The only RB spot that gets exposed is the button, which has the potential of getting scratched/damaged no matter what color it is (although less noticeable with metallic hw, of course). The rest of the RB leather is on the interior, so you just have to be careful about not stuffing it with old inky receipts. HTH



Thanks so much for the info, you and my daughter both have convinced me.  Victorine in RB, here I comeeee!!!!


----------



## lvbananas

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Downsizing with my fave SLG today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074274



Wow! So pretty! What LV colour is that wallet?


----------



## happyflower1

Ready for action [emoji13]


----------



## Leo the Lion

A little shopping at Zara with my favorite Speedy ♥
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## ScottyGal

Alma bb and I on the Brooklyn Bridge. We enjoyed a very humid walk from Midtown to DUMBO [emoji938]️, then enjoyed ice cream [emoji509] and some shopping.


----------



## kkfiregirl

_Lee said:


> Alma bb and I on the Brooklyn Bridge. We enjoyed a very humid walk from Midtown to DUMBO [emoji938]️, then enjoyed ice cream [emoji509] and some shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086174



wow - that is a really long walk, but you look like you enjoyed it


----------



## kkfiregirl

happyflower1 said:


> Ready for action [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 4086093



GORGEOUS classic!!


----------



## missconvy

hanging with my new neverfull while hubby looks at anime.


----------



## happyflower1

kkfiregirl said:


> GORGEOUS classic!!



Thank u !
U think the patina is too dark???
I’m contemplating selling and getting a newer one ...[emoji848]


----------



## chloebagfreak

happyflower1 said:


> Ready for action [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 4086093


Love love love I just got the Noe BB in Damier Azur. I can't wait for it to patina. I don't think it's too dark! It's perfect.


----------



## jszkat

I haven't posted for a while. Saturday morning running errands outfit with Clapton. I was debating Speedy 25B in DA which would have been more summary. But I was too lazy to take it out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jszkat said:


> I haven't posted for a while. Saturday morning running errands outfit with Clapton. I was debating Speedy 25B in DA which would have been more summary. But I was too lazy to take it out.
> 
> View attachment 4086819


Your ootd is so cute! Love the Clapton!


----------



## kkfiregirl

happyflower1 said:


> Thank u !
> U think the patina is too dark???
> I’m contemplating selling and getting a newer one ...[emoji848]



No, I think the bag looks amazing! Don’t sell it!!


----------



## Dextersmom

kkfiregirl said:


> No, I think the bag looks amazing! Don’t sell it!!


+1 
I think the color looks rich and beautiful.


----------



## Poochie231080

Otw to lunch with my race pochette


----------



## Sparklett22

At work today


----------



## Aliluvlv

Poochie231080 said:


> Otw to lunch with my race pochette


Such a cool piece!


----------



## Melli12

In London with my Graceful  I love her, she is great for travelling. But I only use her crossbody when I walk for hours... like on a city tour like this.


----------



## tweeety

My second metis [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Petruspus

LouisV76 said:


> View attachment 4085034
> 
> waiting at the library for dd


Love the shoes!


----------



## dmmiller

Out for a casual dinner with DH.


----------



## happyflower1

kkfiregirl said:


> No, I think the bag looks amazing! Don’t sell it!!





Dextersmom said:


> +1
> I think the color looks rich and beautiful.



Thank U guys SO much for your input !
I’ll keep then [emoji847]


----------



## Iamminda

Coming home from lunch today.  Happy Weekend


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Coming home from lunch today.  Happy Weekend


So pretty, my friend.  I hope you had a lovely lunch on this beautiful day.


----------



## Ruby2s

happyflower1 said:


> Thank u !
> U think the patina is too dark???
> I’m contemplating selling and getting a newer one ...[emoji848]



Noooooooooo
She’s beautiful with that patina [emoji7]


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

happyflower1 said:


> Thank u !
> U think the patina is too dark???
> I’m contemplating selling and getting a newer one ...[emoji848]


Keep it, the patina is beautiful.....


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> So pretty, my friend.  I hope you had a lovely lunch on this beautiful day.



Thanks DM .  It was a beautiful sunny day (90+ temp).


----------



## jinji

My little snapped a surprise shot of Mommy trying out her new pochette metis.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Coming home from lunch today.  Happy Weekend



Is it crazy that I recognized your bag before I saw your SN?  The bag charms make this bag even better!!! You make me want to use my DAs[emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> Is it crazy that I recognized your bag before I saw your SN?  The bag charms make this bag even better!!! You make me want to use my DAs[emoji7][emoji7].



Thanks .  I know what you mean.  We get to know each other quickly here on the forum (like in a college dorm, lol). Yes, summertime is the perfect time for DA so please bring out your DAs.


----------



## Hollie91999

Aurore Artsy and my newest addition...Clemence Wallet.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

My speedy bandolier 35 in monogram is my travel companion this morning [emoji274]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Iamminda said:


> Coming home from lunch today.  Happy Weekend



Lovely!!!


----------



## fyn72

LouisV76 said:


> View attachment 4085034
> 
> waiting at the library for dd



So gorgeous [emoji177][emoji7] and that charm is so pretty on there!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Hollie91999 said:


> Aurore Artsy and my newest addition...Clemence Wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087767



Aurore was a beautiful colour. I hope it will be back soon.


----------



## LouisV76

Petruspus said:


> Love the shoes!



thank you[emoji8]


----------



## LouisV76

fyn72 said:


> So gorgeous [emoji177][emoji7] and that charm is so pretty on there!



thank you fyn! [emoji8]you never can go wrong with pastel pink[emoji6][emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

tweeety said:


> View attachment 4087406
> 
> 
> My second metis [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


LOVE this!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Coming home from lunch today.  Happy Weekend


There's that gorgeous Iena! Love your Laduree charm on it, just perfect L! [emoji7]


----------



## Avelinn

My Alma BB, shot in Paris last autumn


----------



## happyflower1

Ruby2s said:


> Noooooooooo
> She’s beautiful with that patina [emoji7]





LVlvoe_bug said:


> Keep it, the patina is beautiful.....



Thanks ! 
I’ll keep a bit longer then [emoji1360][emoji8]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clapton as a backpack. I just thought I'd try it and it is super comfy!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Avelinn said:


> My Alma BB, shot in Paris last autumn



Beautiful picture and model !!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton as a backpack. I just thought I'd try it and it is super comfy!


It looks great on you and comfy


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly HMMJ and A .  I can seriously stay in this bag for weeks due to its ease (and my laziness).



HeartMyMJs said:


> Lovely!!!





Aliluvlv said:


> There's that gorgeous Iena! Love your Laduree charm on it, just perfect L! [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton as a backpack. I just thought I'd try it and it is super comfy!



It looks great as a backpack.  And you have beautiful hair SM .


----------



## Aliluvlv

Avelinn said:


> My Alma BB, shot in Paris last autumn


Wow great pic! [emoji7]


----------



## Avelinn

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful picture and model !!!!





Aliluvlv said:


> Wow great pic! [emoji7]



Oh thank you both


----------



## Sunshine mama

myluvofbags said:


> It looks great on you and comfy



Thank you! I didn't realize how super comfy this can be.



Iamminda said:


> It looks great as a backpack.  And you have beautiful hair SM .



Thank you! After you asked me how I used this bag, I thought about trying it as a backpack, and after using it as such, I realized it's not bad at all....as a matter of fact, I like it as a backpack a lot!


----------



## Nat_CAN

Key pouch at a soccer ⚽️ tournament.


----------



## kellycsey5

I took my Epi Noe for a trip to costco.  The tie had seen some better days and a piece of scrap leather from MakeSmith studio had her feeling a Bohemian vibe so I added a silk polka dot twilly over my metis hobo short strap and voila! Now if only I was in Cannes with her instead of the car! Pardon the seat mess as the dog got some park time and it needs a cleaning!


----------



## bbcerisette66

First day in action for my Néo Noé épi.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Have a FAB week!
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## fabuleux

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton as a backpack. I just thought I'd try it and it is super comfy!


It's smaller than I thought when looking at pictures of the bag alone.


----------



## fabuleux

kellycsey5 said:


> I took my Epi Noe for a trip to costco.  The tie had seen some better days and a piece of scrap leather from MakeSmith studio had her feeling a Bohemian vibe so I added a silk polka dot twilly over my metis hobo short strap and voila! Now if only I was in Cannes with her instead of the car! Pardon the seat mess as the dog got some park time and it needs a cleaning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088832
> View attachment 4088833


Which color is this? Toledo blue? You might still be able to get a leather tie directly from Louis Vuitton to match the color. They are very inexpensive and you can still get discontinued colors.


----------



## chloebagfreak

bbcerisette66 said:


> First day in action for my Néo Noé épi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088933
> View attachment 4088934


I love it!! Great jeans too


----------



## Sunshine mama

fabuleux said:


> It's smaller than I thought when looking at pictures of the bag alone.


Yes. It is a smaller backpack.
Its dimensions are 8" x 4" at the bottom rectangle, and 9" tall. The bag will expand a little more at the bottom sides where there are folds. With the folds included it is 10" x 5" x 9".
Palm springs mini as a comparison is 7.4" x 3.9" x 11.9". So the Clapton backpack is definitely  a smallish bag. I believe this backpack can also be carried tote style.  I'm  not sure how it would affect the structural integrity in the long run since it wasn't meant to be carried this way, but in a pinch, if a bigger bag were needed, it could be done. Im including a tote style pic.


----------



## bbcerisette66

chloebagfreak said:


> I love it!! Great jeans too



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Poochie231080

Trying on...so not actualy mine whoops


----------



## Farfelue63

bbcerisette66 said:


> First day in action for my Néo Noé épi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088933
> View attachment 4088934


I love it, suits you very well )


----------



## bbcerisette66

Farfelue63 said:


> I love it, suits you very well )



Merci madame [emoji6]


----------



## kellycsey5

fabuleux said:


> Which color is this? Toledo blue? You might still be able to get a leather tie directly from Louis Vuitton to match the color. They are very inexpensive and you can still get discontinued colors.


It is the Toledo blue.  I asked my SA and she knew they made the drawstring in the plain vachetta like the monogram Noe has, but she didn't think they still made the discontinued colors and the more senior representative was on lunch.  I will have to send her a text and ask her to order me one in Toledo and Borneo. Do you have any idea what the price is like? She won't be back in store until Wednesday.  I should have thought to ask around the forum... many thanks for the information!


----------



## fabuleux

kellycsey5 said:


> It is the Toledo blue.  I asked my SA and she knew they made the drawstring in the plain vachetta like the monogram Noe has, but she didn't think they still made the discontinued colors and the more senior representative was on lunch.  I will have to send her a text and ask her to order me one in Toledo and Borneo. Do you have any idea what the price is like? She won't be back in store until Wednesday.  I should have thought to ask around the forum... many thanks for the information!


I don’t know if they still have any in stock but a year or two ago someone on the forum got a Tassil Yellow tie for their Noé (also a long discontinued color). So definitely ask. And maybe do a a search on the forum to find that thread. The price was mentioned. Keep us updated!


----------



## dmmiller

bbcerisette66 said:


> First day in action for my Néo Noé épi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088933
> View attachment 4088934


Congratulations.  I love it with the short strap.  It looks divine.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

View from hotel room In Oklahoma City (Bricktown)


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4089629
> 
> 
> View from hotel room In Oklahoma City (Bricktown)


What a lovely view GL!


----------



## ScottyGal

My Speedy 30 and my mum's new Speedy B 25 waiting for lunch at The Plaza food court in NYC


----------



## jigga85

Shopping at LV on Rodeo Dr


----------



## bbcerisette66

dmmiller said:


> Congratulations.  I love it with the short strap.  It looks divine.



That is true [emoji6] and thank you !!!


----------



## tesoropanda

Good morning !!


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4089629
> 
> 
> View from hotel room In Oklahoma City (Bricktown)



Pretty TP!!   Have a good trip GL


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Pretty TP!!   Have a good trip GL



Thanks[emoji8][emoji8].  Already back home and recovering [emoji42][emoji42][emoji42].


----------



## Leo the Lion

Love my Speedy 25B ♥


----------



## LuxuryWoman23

Using the TP as a clutch! Ready for dinner [emoji847]


----------



## leavery@msn.com

I’ve posted about this bag in multiple threads since I got it a few months ago but I’m still crazy about it. I had this summer white beauty at a meeting with me today [emoji7]


----------



## fyn72

Capucines bb [emoji177]


----------



## Sparklett22

Getting some crepes with my speedy


----------



## lily888

Having Poke bowl with my Alma BB. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Twingles

paruparo said:


> Thank you! I hope you still enjoy your pochette!
> I started with the pochette and then hunted down the Nf and Speedy. I know some people think it’s “dated”, but I just love the vibrant colors and it makes me smile every time I use it


I have the Roses Pouchette, too. I think Roses will be remembered forever.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes. It is a smaller backpack.
> Its dimensions are 8" x 4" at the bottom rectangle, and 9" tall. The bag will expand a little more at the bottom sides where there are folds. With the folds included it is 10" x 5" x 9".
> Palm springs mini as a comparison is 7.4" x 3.9" x 11.9". So the Clapton backpack is definitely  a smallish bag. I believe this backpack can also be carried tote style.  I'm  not sure how it would affect the structural integrity in the long run since it wasn't meant to be carried this way, but in a pinch, if a bigger bag were needed, it could be done. Im including a tote style pic.


This bag is amazing!


----------



## kellycsey5

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton backpack



I completely love this!  I put scarves on my bags and I feel it gives them character....but somehow have never come up with a pirate look.  Then again, I may just need to get myself a black twilly!  You must stare at this bag all day


----------



## kellycsey5

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4080403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrolling through my photos and saw my son had taken a snapshot of me earlier while we were at Home Depot lol. So here’s a weekend action pic!


And while I am scrolling through the bags, I had to stop and comment.  I have always loved this bag. It has that joie de vivre! Stunning!


----------



## Poochie231080

Off to work with my TP26 summer trunks and monogram split bracelet


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Coffee with the dog & bear..


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Capucines bb [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090493



Gorgeous !!! How many pink bags have you got ? [emoji4][emoji6]


----------



## myluvofbags

Sparklett22 said:


> Getting some crepes with my speedy


Looks good with the patch placement


----------



## fyn72

bbcerisette66 said:


> Gorgeous !!! How many pink bags have you got ? [emoji4][emoji6]



Thank you! I just have 2 pink bags now and the Brittany with pink sides and interior. Sold s few to buy the Capucines [emoji177]


----------



## Sunshine mama

kellycsey5 said:


> I completely love this!  I put scarves on my bags and I feel it gives them character....but somehow have never come up with a pirate look.  Then again, I may just need to get myself a black twilly!  You must stare at this bag all day


Thank you! Hahaha! The "pirate" look I know.  Somehow with the "bows" just on one side, it seems less girly and looks less fussy. And yes, I do stare at it quite often! I think it's just a very fresh look for the summer even though it's not really a lighter colored bag.


----------



## absolutpink

Itsrainingstars said:


> Coffee with the dog & bear..



Love the bags and those lattes are the cutest!


----------



## leechiyong

Nano Pallas today:


----------



## bccgal

At the kids dentist.


----------



## snibor

bccgal said:


> At the kids dentist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091368



This is such a lux purse. [emoji106]


----------



## PurseAddict728

bccgal said:


> At the kids dentist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091368


Gorgeous! I was obsessing over this bag for a long time! Do you get any color transfer on this bag?


----------



## bccgal

snibor said:


> This is such a lux purse. [emoji106]


Thank you so much love it.


----------



## bccgal

PurseAddict728 said:


> Gorgeous! I was obsessing over this bag for a long time! Do you get any color transfer on this bag?


Thank you so much. None yet. But haven't really worn it with dark Jean's.  .


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bccgal said:


> At the kids dentist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091368


Beautiful bag!!!! Happy you like it!!!


----------



## bccgal

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Beautiful bag!!!! Happy you like it!!!


Thank you friend.  How are you doin?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bccgal said:


> Thank you friend.  How are you doin?


Now I want a babylone bb!!! It’s such a pretty color....


----------



## bccgal

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Now I want a babylone bb!!! It’s such a pretty color....


This color is the best. Did you like the Dr Speedy? I'm kinda craving Azur now? Am still thinking about the Mon Mono Speedy too.


----------



## twinkle*twinkle

luvLV18 said:


> Thanks so much for the info, you and my daughter both have convinced me.  Victorine in RB, here I comeeee!!!!



Hope you enjoy your Victorine as much as I enjoy mine!


----------



## mrs_jm

At the playground with my daughters [emoji179]
I have only used this pretty a couple times in the year I had her. [emoji85]


----------



## littleblackbag

j_87 said:


> Cles enjoying the sights in Croatia [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4073781


OMG I was in Croatia this day. Just arrived in Dubrovnik, or just outside of. Our hotel was about 30 mins bus ride away from the old city.  I didn't take any designer goods with me (except a Longchamp Le pliage small tote) though.  So no pics! It is beautiful there isn't it?


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

BagLady14 said:


> I only take this one out in the fall,  Ombre Audacieuse Empreinte pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842216



I know this is an older post but I love this bag and just got one and have to ask. How long did it take for it to get slouchy? Mine is very stiff and upright. I suppose with use it will start to sag but the way yours is positioned is how I want mine to be.
Thanks,


----------



## beachkaka

This classic goodie dragged me back to Louis Vuitton after been absent for almost 10 yrs in this brand. gorgeous epi.


----------



## kellycsey5

I just posted in the soufflot/ papillion club but thought I would stop to share here too! Pictured here out in the yard today after coming back from the pharmacy with my Soufflot in Toledo blue.  She is wearing a vintage non-lv scarf that I bravely paired with a floral top.  I love this bag!


----------



## viewwing

beachkaka said:


> This classic goodie dragged me back to Louis Vuitton after been absent for almost 10 yrs in this brand. gorgeous epi.
> 
> View attachment 4091655


My expression exactly as the one on your mug when I saw your bag! Awesome color!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bccgal said:


> This color is the best. Did you like the Dr Speedy? I'm kinda craving Azur now? Am still thinking about the Mon Mono Speedy too.


I would rather get a mon mono over azur.i did not get the doctor speedy, I was worried about the leather getting scratches...


----------



## Shoppinmel

Pulled my Artsy out after I have no idea how long. Have been thinking of letting her go, but not so sure after using her today! 

At work today


At daughter's volleyball practice tonight, wearing my favorite tennies as an homage to Kate.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Shoppinmel said:


> Pulled my Artsy out after I have no idea how long. Have been thinking of letting her go, but not so sure after using her today!
> 
> At work today
> View attachment 4091797
> 
> At daughter's volleyball practice tonight, wearing my favorite tennies as an homage to Kate.
> View attachment 4091798


Your Artsy looks beautiful and it looks like it's formed a very nice even patina. I know, I can't believe hearing the news about Kate Spade!


----------



## Shoppinmel

PurseAddict728 said:


> Your Artsy looks beautiful and it looks like it's formed a very nice even patina. I know, I can't believe hearing the news about Kate Spade!



Thank you! Yes, I was quite happy to see how nice the patina looked when I pulled her out. Re Kate, so shocking and sad. My coworkers and I are wearing our Kate Spade bags and I'll also be wearing my tennies as well in her honor tomorrow.


----------



## cheidel

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 4072365


Beautiful NF, lovely Illustre Balloon Charm!!!!


----------



## cheidel

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4080634
> 
> More Nice for your viewing pleasure.


Simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## bccgal

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I would rather get a mon mono over azur.i did not get the doctor speedy, I was worried about the leather getting scratches...


You're right. It would be more special.  I do like the monogram.  I don't blame you. I did consider it before the Babylon but I read that the leather can scratch easy and for that price I'd worry too much.


----------



## bbcerisette66

bccgal said:


> At the kids dentist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091368



Such a beautiful bag !!! Could you tell me the pros and cons of it. I just tried it 2 weeks ago and fell in love with it [emoji6]


----------



## bccgal

bbcerisette66 said:


> Such a beautiful bag !!! Could you tell me the pros and cons of it. I just tried it 2 weeks ago and fell in love with it [emoji6]


Thank you so much. It's a great bag 
 Hard not to love. The leather feels and smells amazing. The lining is so soft. I was surprised at how thick the leather feels.  I have yet to find a con. Pending on how much you carry. I dont usually carry much so it's a perfect size. Daily I carry a mini pochette, compact zippy wallet and phone and there is still room to spare. When I have my little boy with me I can still fit 3 diapers and a small pack of wipes. It doesn't hold as much as a Speedy 25 but its still a good size. I hope I helped . For the price it feels worth it.


----------



## bbcerisette66

bccgal said:


> Thank you so much. It's a great bag
> Hard not to love. The leather feels and smells amazing. The lining is so soft. I was surprised at how thick the leather feels.  I have yet to find a con. Pending on how much you carry. I dont usually carry much so it's a perfect size. Daily I carry a mini pochette, compact zippy wallet and phone and there is still room to spare. When I have my little boy with me I can still fit 3 diapers and a small pack of wipes. It doesn't hold as much as a Speedy 25 but its still a good size. I hope I helped . For the price it feels worth it.



Thanks a lot for your explanations. I love the magnolia too. But I don’t like the price [emoji6]


----------



## bccgal

bbcerisette66 said:


> Thanks a lot for your explanations. I love the magnolia too. But I don’t like the price [emoji6]


You're welcome.  The price is hard to get past. I exchanged an Empreinte Speedy 25 because the brass was rubbing off onto the leather so adding the extra didnt seem as bad as paying the whole price. If that makes sense. .


----------



## Sunshine mama

bccgal said:


> At the kids dentist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091368


This is sweet!!!!


----------



## Hey_Lar

#momlife


----------



## Farfelue63

beachkaka said:


> This classic goodie dragged me back to Louis Vuitton after been absent for almost 10 yrs in this brand. gorgeous epi.
> 
> View attachment 4091655


Classic and clean shape + Épi leather +bright color = wonderful and perfect combination in my opinion)


----------



## SherryF

bccgal said:


> At the kids dentist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091368



So classy and beautiful!


----------



## SherryF

beachkaka said:


> This classic goodie dragged me back to Louis Vuitton after been absent for almost 10 yrs in this brand. gorgeous epi.
> 
> View attachment 4091655


This pic made my heart skip a beat


----------



## SherryF

beachkaka said:


> This classic goodie dragged me back to Louis Vuitton after been absent for almost 10 yrs in this brand. gorgeous epi.
> 
> ItsI amazing! I looked on the website and don't see a version with uni-color red, only with black accents.  Did you buy yours from a store?
> 
> View attachment 4091655


----------



## wee drop o bush

On my way to catch a flight to New York, with my DA SpeedyB25


----------



## bccgal

SherryF said:


> So classy and beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## bccgal

Sunshine mama said:


> This is sweet!!!!


Thank you. ​


----------



## bccgal

Sunshine mama said:


> This is sweet!!!!


Its Galet.


----------



## Hollie91999

Out to lunch with Caissa Hobo.  Missed her when she was released and then she was discontinued.  Finally have her.  She is gorgeous.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hollie91999 said:


> Out to lunch with Caissa Hobo.  Missed her when she was released and then she was discontinued.  Finally have her.  She is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092495


Indeed she is beautiful!


----------



## bccgal

I just want to thank everyone for all the likes. You guys are the best.


----------



## faithbw

Hollie91999 said:


> Out to lunch with Caissa Hobo.  Missed her when she was released and then she was discontinued.  Finally have her.  She is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092495


What a beautiful bag!


----------



## AndreaM99

jszkat said:


> I haven't posted for a while. Saturday morning running errands outfit with Clapton. I was debating Speedy 25B in DA which would have been more summary. But I was too lazy to take it out.
> 
> View attachment 4086819


I love this combination, great choice!


----------



## AndreaM99

tweeety said:


> View attachment 4087406
> 
> 
> My second metis [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


And hidden dachshund in the corner of the photo, I looooove your dog! (And we are bag twins with the PM!)


----------



## Mertsa

Life feels a lot better when you bring a piece of luxury with you where ever you go 

Eva at our summer cottage


----------



## Scooch

Chillin at work ready for the weekend


----------



## Leo the Lion

TGIF my friends ♥


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

Posted in the petite malle club but thought I would post here too! My first ever luxury bag, and bought a slg that would fit inside it too! Dream bag I never thought I'd own. Took advantage of Italy's prices while visiting.


----------



## Roxannek

I am not sure if this is an action shot or not...but getting my stuff together for my Texas beach vacation next week.  I usually only take one bag and this one is my go to for Summer with it’s little pouch for quick trips out to dinner in the evening. The bow will stay beautiful like this for about 2 minutes after picking up the two grand daughters for the 5 hour drive.


----------



## paruparo

kellycsey5 said:


> And while I am scrolling through the bags, I had to stop and comment.  I have always loved this bag. It has that joie de vivre! Stunning!



You hit the nail on the head! I always feel happier when i use my Roses. I know to some, its very dated, but i  love all my Roses bags and can’t imagine ever selling them.


----------



## PrincessAsya

Roxannek said:


> I am not sure if this is an action shot or not...but getting my stuff together for my Texas beach vacation next week.  I usually only take one bag and this one is my go to for Summer with it’s little pouch for quick trips out to dinner in the evening. The bow will stay beautiful like this for about 2 minutes after picking up the two grand daughters for the 5 hour drive.
> View attachment 4093781



I love the bag and the looks of your home, @Roxannek!  Enjoy your vacay!


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Coffee with my speedy 25 mono..


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> I am not sure if this is an action shot or not...but getting my stuff together for my Texas beach vacation next week.  I usually only take one bag and this one is my go to for Summer with it’s little pouch for quick trips out to dinner in the evening. The bow will stay beautiful like this for about 2 minutes after picking up the two grand daughters for the 5 hour drive.
> View attachment 4093781


Love this combo! Where did you get the flower??????!!!


----------



## redjellybean

This baby for today


----------



## Sora_V

Roxannek said:


> I am not sure if this is an action shot or not...but getting my stuff together for my Texas beach vacation next week.  I usually only take one bag and this one is my go to for Summer with it’s little pouch for quick trips out to dinner in the evening. The bow will stay beautiful like this for about 2 minutes after picking up the two grand daughters for the 5 hour drive.
> View attachment 4093781



That bow looks so sweet


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Saturday friends!


----------



## Aoifs

On a trip to Munich for a few days. Some pics from today wandering around the city. My patient husband didn't mind me wandering into every luxury store in the city. [emoji16]


----------



## cheidel

Waiting to board the plane in Houston, “Ms T” is such a great travel bag!!!!  She’s patiently waiting.


----------



## Roxannek

PrincessAsya said:


> I love the bag and the looks of your home, @Roxannek!  Enjoy your vacay!


Thank you, that’s so nice


----------



## Roxannek

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this combo! Where did you get the flower??????!!!


Thank you! I got the leather flower from a girl on Etsy, LuxeLeatherCrafts


----------



## Roxannek

Sora_V said:


> That bow looks so sweet


Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> Thank you! I got the leather flower from a girl on Etsy, LuxeLeatherCrafts


Thank you!


----------



## leechiyong

Miniature obsessed:


----------



## Shoppinmel

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> Posted in the petite malle club but thought I would post here too! My first ever luxury bag, and bought a slg that would fit inside it too! Dream bag I never thought I'd own. Took advantage of Italy's prices while visiting.



That's quite a first luxury bag. You really dove in head first. Its beautiful on you. Congrats.


----------



## iamthecutest

Having lunch with hubby


----------



## katiel00

Off to get cupcakes for the boys!


----------



## AlltheLVPlease

Getting ready to head back to Universal Studios


----------



## Sora_V

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> Posted in the petite malle club but thought I would post here too! My first ever luxury bag, and bought a slg that would fit inside it too! Dream bag I never thought I'd own. Took advantage of Italy's prices while visiting.



That's quite a first luxury bag you've got!


----------



## truelvoe

I and my mini hat box bag on the road[emoji7]


----------



## fyn72

[emoji4]


----------



## mdcx

leechiyong said:


> Miniature obsessed:
> View attachment 4094755


Omg these are both just adorable. Which purse is this please?


----------



## mdcx

mdcx said:


> Omg these are both just adorable. Which purse is this please?


Replying to myself as I discovered it is the Nano Pallas.


----------



## leechiyong

mdcx said:


> Omg these are both just adorable. Which purse is this please?


Thank you!  It’s the nano Pallas.


----------



## PurseAddict728

fyn72 said:


> [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095287


Love this outfit, it matches perfectly! You always look so stylish!


----------



## chloebagfreak

truelvoe said:


> View attachment 4095252
> 
> I and my mini hat box bag on the road[emoji7]


Love Love Love this bag


----------



## cwool

Late lunch at Cheesecake Factory w DS and Eva


----------



## Poochie231080

My travel companions


----------



## Aliluvlv

DA pochette and I braved the Victoria Secret sale yesterday. Haven't been in that store in a loooong time.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Aliluvlv said:


> DA pochette and I braved the Victoria Secret sale yesterday. Haven't been in that store in a loooong time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095783


Love this with the long strap!


----------



## fyn72

PurseAddict728 said:


> Love this outfit, it matches perfectly! You always look so stylish!


naw! Thank you!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Long time no post..yesterday I was out mit my speedy b25 to explore my new neighbourhood and got caught in the rain and got big raindrops on the vachetta..I thought I had nothing to loose so I "cleaned" it with damp  toilett paper to even out the rain drops and blow dried them with a hairdryer and look at the resultat..I'm impressed..I am not recommending to do that but I had no choice I will not do that again unless I get caught badly in the rain


----------



## Sandra.AT

Today I went with my montaigne mm to work.. I love my new apartment


----------



## fyn72

Sandra.AT said:


> Today I went with my montaigne mm to work.. I love my new apartment
> View attachment 4096065


Beautiful! looks so good on you and with your outfit


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sandra.AT said:


> Long time no post..yesterday I was out mit my speedy b25 to explore my new neighbourhood and got caught in the rain and got big raindrops on the vachetta..I thought I had nothing to loose so I "cleaned" it with damp  toilett paper to even out the rain drops and blow dried them with a hairdryer and look at the resultat..I'm impressed..I am not recommending to do that but I had no choice I will not do that again unless I get caught badly in the rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096060
> View attachment 4096061
> View attachment 4096062
> View attachment 4096063
> View attachment 4096064



Thanks for sharing your tricks! Looks beautiful and clean!



Sandra.AT said:


> Today I went with my montaigne mm to work.. I love my new apartment
> View attachment 4096065


Congrats on your new place!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Sandra.AT said:


> Long time no post..yesterday I was out mit my speedy b25 to explore my new neighbourhood and got caught in the rain and got big raindrops on the vachetta..I thought I had nothing to loose so I "cleaned" it with damp  toilett paper to even out the rain drops and blow dried them with a hairdryer and look at the resultat..I'm impressed..I am not recommending to do that but I had no choice I will not do that again unless I get caught badly in the rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096060
> View attachment 4096061
> View attachment 4096062
> View attachment 4096063
> View attachment 4096064



I have a speedy 35 in monogram and the first time I got a bit of water on the vanchetta handle was because I didn’t open a water bottle properly so I just let it dry, however I do think the hair dryer is a good idea if you have one at that exact moment. A friend of mine who also has the monogram print told me she uses eye cleaning wipes she buys from the pharmacy for when her eyes feel itchy that she sometimes cleans the handles like that if she gets any stain on it, I haven’t tried it myself but it’s worked for her! 
The vanchetta it’s for me one of the hardest things from LV to keep in very good condition but it’s supposed to patina over time but I do like the more light beige look instead of the dark orange that it turns throughout the years.
I really want to get the speedy 25 in damier ebene or the Alma B.B., do you think the speedy 25 would make a good evening bag? 
I use my speedy 35 mostly as a travel bag or a causal bag when I go and run errands


----------



## Sandra.AT

fyn72 said:


> Beautiful! looks so good on you and with your outfit


 thank you so much 



Sunshine mama said:


> Thanks for sharing your tricks! Looks beautiful and clean!
> Thank you I never thought it could help so well. I don´t know if it´s because she got already a nice patina or I blow dried her or because these damp toliet papers were so good for the vachetta.. but I´m happy and curious if baby wipes have the same effect hmm
> 
> Congrats on your new place!


 Thank you very much


----------



## Sandra.AT

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> I have a speedy 35 in monogram and the first time I got a bit of water on the vanchetta handle was because I didn’t open a water bottle properly so I just let it dry, however I do think the hair dryer is a good idea if you have one at that exact moment. A friend of mine who also has the monogram print told me she uses eye cleaning wipes she buys from the pharmacy for when her eyes feel itchy that she sometimes cleans the handles like that if she gets any stain on it, I haven’t tried it myself but it’s worked for her!
> The vanchetta it’s for me one of the hardest things from LV to keep in very good condition but it’s supposed to patina over time but I do like the more light beige look instead of the dark orange that it turns throughout the years.
> I really want to get the speedy 25 in damier ebene or the Alma B.B., do you think the speedy 25 would make a good evening bag?
> I use my speedy 35 mostly as a travel bag or a causal bag when I go and run errands
> View attachment 4096186


It depends if you want a more elegant or just casual look.. alma bb is more elegant but it can look also casual and speedy b25 is more casual but I would wear it also with a dress but no straps or just shorter straps.. the 25 can fit a lot .. -I don´t know how many things do you usually carry in the evening and where you want to go with her but overall I love my speedy b25 and my alma bb.. both are great bag but I don´t use my alma bb so often because she fits just essentials and i have to downsize my wallet and some other things so that´s why I use my speedy b25 more often compared to alma bb. 

Did you get stains after the vachetta dried ? I´m curious if the vachetta just get stains from rain because the rain is "dirthy" and that maybe it wouldn´t get any stains from normal water...I was always afraid of the day when I´m caught in the rain but now I´m not worried anymore .. Do you know if baby wipes have the same effect ? I never wanted to use them as if could have an effect on the patina process but I also didn´t know that rain drops can disapear from damp toilett paper and I would like to know if baby wipes have the same effect but from what I saw in you tube they couldn´t wipe out the rain drop stains.. hmm


----------



## luvlux64

At the salon with my Speedy B25  . Happy monogram Monday!


----------



## BoomBoom

Lunch with my DA Speedy 30 and the “kids”! Nice of the restaurant to let us all eat indoors so the stroller screen has to stay closed.


----------



## dmmiller

Trevi made her first trip to my workplace today.  I started about a year ago and have recently began rotating through my LV collection.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Sandra.AT said:


> It depends if you want a more elegant or just casual look.. alma bb is more elegant but it can look also casual and speedy b25 is more casual but I would wear it also with a dress but no straps or just shorter straps.. the 25 can fit a lot .. -I don´t know how many things do you usually carry in the evening and where you want to go with her but overall I love my speedy b25 and my alma bb.. both are great bag but I don´t use my alma bb so often because she fits just essentials and i have to downsize my wallet and some other things so that´s why I use my speedy b25 more often compared to alma bb.
> 
> Did you get stains after the vachetta dried ? I´m curious if the vachetta just get stains from rain because the rain is "dirthy" and that maybe it wouldn´t get any stains from normal water...I was always afraid of the day when I´m caught in the rain but now I´m not worried anymore .. Do you know if baby wipes have the same effect ? I never wanted to use them as if could have an effect on the patina process but I also didn´t know that rain drops can disapear from damp toilett paper and I would like to know if baby wipes have the same effect but from what I saw in you tube they couldn´t wipe out the rain drop stains.. hmm



I want to have an elegant look when I go out in the evening mostly, that’s why I thought the Alma B.B. is such a nice fit because it’s more on the elegant side. You’re right about the speedy 25 it is more casual but I completely agree as an evening look you can wear it with a dress but no straps or a shorter strap. 
In the evening I usually take with me money, important cards, portable charger, my phone, etc. so all the essentials but I could fill a bag easily to the brim so that’s why the speedy b 25 could be a better choice for me. 

When I opened a water bottle the wrong way what happened to the vanchetta was like this : it did get the vanchetta a bit wet and left a spot. The water doesn’t necessarily need to be “dirty” it’s just that the people who manufacture Louis Vuitton bags are told not to treat the leather so the vanchetta is incredibly vulnerable and you as a consumer at some point would have done something to leave a mark on the vanchetta, it’s not only water, I notice that if I have a bit of hand cream left on my hands then it leaves a mark on the vanchetta, you have to be extremely careful with the vanchetta. Baby wipes might not help some more, bioderma michellar water wipes are good because they don’t have any alcohol in it. Sadly there isn’t any way to wipe out these stains, you just have to try to avoid them


----------



## fyn72

Visit to the city so of course will stop into Lv for a look [emoji7]


----------



## Aliluvlv

fyn72 said:


> Visit to the city so of course will stop into Lv for a look [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097105


Beautiful look! [emoji4]


----------



## beachkaka

viewwing said:


> My expression exactly as the one on your mug when I saw your bag! Awesome color!



Lol, completely understand, my mum had the same expression when I took it out from the dust bag.


----------



## beachkaka

Shocking baby is out and about again with her sibling sitting in the box.


----------



## viewwing

beachkaka said:


> Shocking baby is out and about again with her sibling sitting in the box.
> View attachment 4097148


Ooh! What’s the sibling??


----------



## Melli12

My Graceful PM relaxing in London Hyde Park for a coffee break


----------



## beachkaka

viewwing said:


> Ooh! What’s the sibling??



Empreinte Speedy 25


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Visit to the city so of course will stop into Lv for a look [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097105



Beautiful outfit !!!! I love the pink too and your Capucine is gorgeous !!!


----------



## tesoropanda

At 10months old already obsessed with LVs !!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Have a great day everyone ♥


----------



## LVforValentine

Trying to take 2mins to myself to go over my To Do list. The agenda pm always brings me a little bit of joy.


----------



## sera3m45

Used my pochette accessoires as my clutch for a friend's wedding!


----------



## chloebagfreak

BoomBoom said:


> Lunch with my DA Speedy 30 and the “kids”! Nice of the restaurant to let us all eat indoors so the stroller screen has to stay closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096714


Love this shot! My initial is L too! But I don't have anything personified yet- waiting for a luggage tag.
I love your babies  I have my long haired chi and he is great when we go out!


----------



## chloebagfreak

fyn72 said:


> Visit to the city so of course will stop into Lv for a look [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097105


Wow! Love all the pink !! Especially your bracelet


----------



## kina.strickland

Me & Artsy MM going out shopping [emoji8]


----------



## Samatti

beachkaka said:


> This classic goodie dragged me back to Louis Vuitton after been absent for almost 10 yrs in this brand. gorgeous epi.
> 
> View attachment 4091655


Wonderful ...Whish I could find such one


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Beloved Palm Springs in our Versailles-inspired room. Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4097750
> 
> Beloved Palm Springs in our Versailles-inspired room. Happy Tuesday everyone!


Oh my goodness V — I love this room!!   And your beloved PS looks so regal sitting on your beautiful purse throne.


----------



## chloebagfreak

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4097750
> 
> Beloved Palm Springs in our Versailles-inspired room. Happy Tuesday everyone!


So regal!! Love it


----------



## fyn72

Waiting for my recently finished 68 Camaro on the Dyno.. 8 years full restoration


----------



## chloebagfreak

fyn72 said:


> Waiting for my recently finished 68 Camaro on the Dyno.. 8 years full restoration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4098033
> View attachment 4098034
> View attachment 4098036


Such a cool car!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks guys It's hard not to be inspired by the elegance and decadence of France. I think this theme is very fitting for LV bags - they all belong on purse thrones as the lovely @Iamminda says


Iamminda said:


> Oh my goodness V — I love this room!!   And your beloved PS looks so regal sitting on your beautiful purse throne.





chloebagfreak said:


> So regal!! Love it


----------



## Aliluvlv

sera3m45 said:


> Used my pochette accessoires as my clutch for a friend's wedding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097581


Beautiful!


----------



## leechiyong

LV at sunset:


----------



## GeorginaLavender

At Cracker Barrel


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4098188
> 
> 
> At Cracker Barrel


Such a cute bag — and I like the twilly too.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Such a cute bag — and I like the twilly too.



Thanks Minda—and you know where to find the rest of the pics[emoji6][emoji6].  Despite its tiny appearance, the Clapton Backpack can hold a lot!!!


----------



## dbaum

fyn72 said:


> Waiting for my recently finished 68 Camaro on the Dyno.. 8 years full restoration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4098033
> View attachment 4098034
> View attachment 4098036



What a beauty!............and the car is nice too! lol


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks guys It's hard not to be inspired by the elegance and decadence of France. I think this theme is very fitting for LV bags - they all belong on purse thrones as the lovely @Iamminda says



I would say elegance and history of my country  !!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

leechiyong said:


> LV at sunset:
> View attachment 4098170


Gulp Goodness what a great pair!!!


----------



## leechiyong

Thank you!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

fyn72 said:


> Waiting for my recently finished 68 Camaro on the Dyno.. 8 years full restoration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4098033
> View attachment 4098034
> View attachment 4098036


Super COOL!! Love the ol' school!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

leechiyong said:


> LV at sunset:
> View attachment 4098170



I have the same bag and I love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

sera3m45 said:


> Used my pochette accessoires as my clutch for a friend's wedding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097581


What a beautiful couple and background! The bag is cute too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> LV at sunset:
> View attachment 4098170


Can't get over this cute bag AND the charm!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Waiting for my recently finished 68 Camaro on the Dyno.. 8 years full restoration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4098033
> View attachment 4098034
> View attachment 4098036


WOW! I could not have imagined that the sweet pink lover in you would also be sooooooCOOL!!! Pink + Tough. I love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4098188
> 
> 
> At Cracker Barrel


This bag is soooo beautiful!!!  Especially at CB!


----------



## Sunshine mama

kina.strickland said:


> View attachment 4097676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & Artsy MM going out shopping [emoji8]


Hope you had a wonderful shopping trip. It's always fun to go shopping with a gorgeous bag as arm candy!


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> Can't get over this cute bag AND the charm!!!


Thank you!  Neither can I hehe.


----------



## viewwing

Time for a tan!


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Sac Coussin GM (not looking too bad for 14 years old [emoji4])and Hudson Bay tote on our way to work this morning.


----------



## jszkat

Sandra.AT said:


> Today I went with my montaigne mm to work.. I love my new apartment
> View attachment 4096065



Are you getting lot of use from your Fresia pink Montaigne? Congrats on the new apartment.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Sac Coussin GM (not looking too bad for 14 years old [emoji4])and Hudson Bay tote on our way to work this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4098636


It looks beautiful! I love this style.....


----------



## katiel00

After traveling and running around all day i’m finally settled in to my hotel room!


----------



## mdcx

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Sac Coussin GM (not looking too bad for 14 years old [emoji4])and Hudson Bay tote on our way to work this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4098636


Omg this is a lovely style, I've never seen the Sac Coussin before.


----------



## Yuki85

First time with this beauty in my office!  Because I am heading after work directly to Berlin I won’t have time to change my daily work bag! 

Just love it sooo much [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Went into Louis Vuitton today to check out a few things!


----------



## Sandra.AT

jszkat said:


> Are you getting lot of use from your Fresia pink Montaigne? Congrats on the new apartment.


Yes I love this little bag.. I use her also a lot to work or in the evening.. she has the perfect size for day and night and I love the pop of colour especially because I wear mostly dark clothes I have her with me today


----------



## Sandra.AT

Casual work day with my montaigne bb freesia 
Finally I got more space for my bags in my new apartment but now I feel like 9 bags are too much for me hahaha


----------



## BlossomLily

Waiting for my car for service, with my new Montaigne BB


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sandra.AT said:


> Casual work day with my montaigne bb freesia
> Finally I got more space for my bags in my new apartment but now I feel like 9 bags are too much for me hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099520
> View attachment 4099521


I really like your stair step purse organizing idea! It's super cute!


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> Casual work day with my montaigne bb freesia
> Finally I got more space for my bags in my new apartment but now I feel like 9 bags are too much for me hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099520
> View attachment 4099521



Love how you store your bags!


----------



## Fierymo

It's been a while I posted on PF.  Busy working hard with my SC bag. [emoji1]


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

mdcx said:


> Omg this is a lovely style, I've never seen the Sac Coussin before.



Thanks!  She’s a beauty [emoji4]


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> It looks beautiful! I love this style.....



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Added a pop of color for a day of running errands [emoji4]


----------



## dmmiller

Artsy's first day out...riding shotgun on my way to Starbucks.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Sandra.AT said:


> Casual work day with my montaigne bb freesia
> Finally I got more space for my bags in my new apartment but now I feel like 9 bags are too much for me hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099520
> View attachment 4099521


Love the Montaigne esp in BB!  Wish I could get past the open top, it seriously is a very well made bag.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

BlossomLily said:


> Waiting for my car for service, with my new Montaigne BB


So perfect!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Added a pop of color for a day of running errands [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099701


Love these older style, they just look more classic.


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Love these older style, they just look more classic.



I agree! [emoji4]


----------



## Nat_CAN

At a soccer game


----------



## chloebagfreak

My new baby- Nano Speedy. Worn two ways . I actually like the length,even though the strap is not adjustable.


----------



## eena1230

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Added a pop of color for a day of running errands [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099701


I love this bag...


----------



## Dextersmom

chloebagfreak said:


> My new baby- Nano Speedy. Worn two ways . I actually like the length,even though the strap is not adjustable.
> 
> View attachment 4099931
> View attachment 4099930


This bag is so cute and looks great on you!!


----------



## Iamminda

chloebagfreak said:


> My new baby- Nano Speedy. Worn two ways . I actually like the length,even though the strap is not adjustable.
> 
> View attachment 4099931
> View attachment 4099930



This looks so cute!!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Dextersmom said:


> This bag is so cute and looks great on you!!


Thanks so much! It is fun It actually holds as much as my Gucci Disco!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Iamminda said:


> This looks so cute!!!


Thanks! Very comfortable and seems like it will go well with lots of outfits for Summer or Fall. I will post the other little Speedy handheld when I can.They both fit over my wrist if I needed my hand


----------



## Sunshine mama

chloebagfreak said:


> Thanks so much! It is fun It actually holds as much as my Gucci Disco!


Wow! I didn't know this little cutie could hold so much!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! I didn't know this little cutie could hold so much!


Yes, deceiving isn't it


----------



## Sunshine mama

chloebagfreak said:


> Yes, deceiving isn't it


Totally deceiving! Can you show us how and what fits inside?


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> Totally deceiving! Can you show us how and what fits inside?


Sure. Check out my thread Mini Mania
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mini-mania.989679/


----------



## Sunshine mama

chloebagfreak said:


> Sure. Check out my thread Mini Mania
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mini-mania.989679/


Thank you for the link! It's an awesome bag!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for the link! It's an awesome bag!


You're welcome! I think if more people realized how much fit into them they might buy them more often.
My own SA , that I love told me my iPhone 7 plus wouldn't fit.  And it does!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sandra.AT said:


> Casual work day with my montaigne bb freesia
> Finally I got more space for my bags in my new apartment but now I feel like 9 bags are too much for me hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099520
> View attachment 4099521


Beautiful color and collection! [emoji7]


----------



## Aliluvlv

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Added a pop of color for a day of running errands [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099701


This bag is awesome!


----------



## Aliluvlv

chloebagfreak said:


> My new baby- Nano Speedy. Worn two ways . I actually like the length,even though the strap is not adjustable.
> 
> View attachment 4099931
> View attachment 4099930


Looks great on you! Now you've added this bag to my radar...[emoji57]


----------



## cheidel

Sandra.AT said:


> Long time no post..yesterday I was out mit my speedy b25 to explore my new neighbourhood and got caught in the rain and got big raindrops on the vachetta..I thought I had nothing to loose so I "cleaned" it with damp  toilett paper to even out the rain drops and blow dried them with a hairdryer and look at the resultat..I'm impressed..I am not recommending to do that but I had no choice I will not do that again unless I get caught badly in the rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096060
> View attachment 4096061
> View attachment 4096062
> View attachment 4096063
> View attachment 4096064


Ive always sprayed the Vachetta on my Mono bags over the past few years with AppleGuard Rain & Stain Repellent.  Yes, I have been caught in the rain many times, and I have no water spots on any of my bags.


----------



## cheidel

fyn72 said:


> Visit to the city so of course will stop into Lv for a look [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097105


Very pretty, love the gorgeous accessories!!!


----------



## cheidel

sera3m45 said:


> Used my pochette accessoires as my clutch for a friend's wedding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097581


Beautiful picture, and the clutch is perfect!!!!!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Bathingsuit shopping with my daughter and Artsy DA last night.


----------



## Shoppinmel

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Added a pop of color for a day of running errands [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099701



Looks great! Love that bandeau.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Yuki85 said:


> First time with this beauty in my office!  Because I am heading after work directly to Berlin I won’t have time to change my daily work bag!
> 
> Just love it sooo much [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 4099220


Love her!! Jealous!!


----------



## hi8luxe

chloebagfreak said:


> My new baby- Nano Speedy. Worn two ways . I actually like the length,even though the strap is not adjustable.
> 
> View attachment 4099931
> View attachment 4099930


I love your bag—it’s too cute!!!  I wish the Nano Speedy was also available in DE or DA, I would snap one up right away!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Sunshine mama said:


> I really like your stair step purse organizing idea! It's super cute!


 Thank you  I didn´t want to buy a bigger shelf for them because I didn´t want to fill it up with more bags haha 



Yuki85 said:


> Love how you store your bags!


 thank you  I ´m really happy that have now the space to display them like this .. Later they will have to move to my bedroom where there is still enough space for them



LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Love the Montaigne esp in BB!  Wish I could get past the open top, it seriously is a very well made bag.


 I thought also there I could never deal with the open top but it is not that scary as you think.. you can put your wallet and your phone in the middle section and zip it up..even a full sized wallet fits in it ... the bb size is even more secured for me as it is not that big and it could be more difficult for thiefs to take something out of it .. you also have the closure and the belf for extra protection..  I couldn´t resist it is my favorite bag stye.. I own 3 of them haha



Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful color and collection! [emoji7]


 thank you so much  this colour makes me also really happy.. perfect colour for dark clothes so that you don´t look so boring haha



cheidel said:


> Ive always sprayed the Vachetta on my Mono bags over the past few years with AppleGuard Rain & Stain Repellent.  Yes, I have been caught in the rain many times, and I have no water spots on any of my bags.


 I ´ve never down anything because I was alfraid it could damage the patina process or make the handles quicker black.. but now I feel like if there is something which can prevent rain drops oder make a patina more even and erase any stains then I will do that when I need to  thanks for the info .. I will search for it


----------



## chloebagfreak

hi8luxe said:


> I love your bag—it’s too cute!!!  I wish the Nano Speedy was also available in DE or DA, I would snap one up right away!


Thank you  Yes those would sell very well!


----------



## AndreaM99

PM in Papyrus at the boutique with her new friend World bandeau.


----------



## Itsrainingstars

While waiting for my coffee during my short trip...


----------



## mdcx

Itsrainingstars said:


> While waiting for my coffee during my short trip...


This is an incredible photo, and adorable bag.


----------



## Itsrainingstars

While waiting for my coffee during my short trip...


mdcx said:


> This is an incredible photo, and adorable bag.


thank you dear!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Itsrainingstars said:


> While waiting for my coffee during my short trip...


This seems like a really cool place.  And the mini pochette is darling with the long strap!


----------



## mak1203

Shoppinmel said:


> Bathingsuit shopping with my daughter and Artsy DA last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100121


Love DA in the larger bags—especially the Artsy


----------



## fyn72

Tried on the he Rose Poudre PM just for fun, was sooo tempted to buy it!


----------



## Sandra.AT

At the nail salon with my jersey


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you  I didn´t want to buy a bigger shelf for them because I didn´t want to fill it up with more bags haha
> 
> thank you  I ´m really happy that have now the space to display them like this .. Later they will have to move to my bedroom where there is still enough space for them
> 
> I thought also there I could never deal with the open top but it is not that scary as you think.. you can put your wallet and your phone in the middle section and zip it up..even a full sized wallet fits in it ... the bb size is even more secured for me as it is not that big and it could be more difficult for thiefs to take something out of it .. you also have the closure and the belf for extra protection..  I couldn´t resist it is my favorite bag stye.. I own 3 of them haha
> 
> thank you so much  this colour makes me also really happy.. perfect colour for dark clothes so that you don´t look so boring haha
> 
> I ´ve never down anything because I was alfraid it could damage the patina process or make the handles quicker black.. but now I feel like if there is something which can prevent rain drops oder make a patina more even and erase any stains then I will do that when I need to  thanks for the info .. I will search for it


Your post is seriously making me reconsider the Montaigne BB .its such a gorgeous bag,  so cute but fits so much!


----------



## MooMooVT

chloebagfreak said:


> My new baby- Nano Speedy. Worn two ways . I actually like the length,even though the strap is not adjustable.
> 
> View attachment 4099931
> View attachment 4099930


Forgive me if you’ve said this before - how tall are you? I love how this looks on you! I’m 5’9” so I’m a little worried about the length of the strap since it’s not adjustable. TIA


----------



## Sandra.AT

At the lv store to buy secretly a bday present for my husband..busy day haha


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Sandra.AT said:


> Casual work day with my montaigne bb freesia
> Finally I got more space for my bags in my new apartment but now I feel like 9 bags are too much for me hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099520
> View attachment 4099521



I love your Louis Vuitton bag collection! All of them are so pretty! Which was your first Louis Vuitton purchase?


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

fyn72 said:


> Tried on the he Rose Poudre PM just for fun, was sooo tempted to buy it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100334



I saw the rose poudre PM yesterday when I went to check out if I should get the Marine rouge or the monogram and it looked so lovely! I’m not usually a pink bag type of girl but it’s so elegant so maybe I would consider it in the future after buying my first Pochette Metis in Marine rouge or monogram! 
It looks really good on you


----------



## AndreaM99

fyn72 said:


> Tried on the he Rose Poudre PM just for fun, was sooo tempted to buy it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100334


You should!


----------



## djm899

Perfect duo for traveling


----------



## Shoppinmel

mak1203 said:


> Love DA in the larger bags—especially the Artsy



Thanks, me too. I was actually going to get it in Mono but it was so similar to my Metis hobo at the time and everyone gets it in Mono that I decided to get it in DA. I'm really glad I did. I rarely see anyone carrying one in DA!


----------



## chloebagfreak

MooMooVT said:


> Forgive me if you’ve said this before - how tall are you? I love how this looks on you! I’m 5’9” so I’m a little worried about the length of the strap since it’s not adjustable. TIA


Thanks so much
I'm just under 5'6.  It might come up a bit short. But some people cut the strap and add an adjustable one


----------



## viewwing

AndreaM99 said:


> PM in Papyrus at the boutique with her new friend World bandeau.


Perfect match!


----------



## viewwing

fyn72 said:


> Tried on the he Rose Poudre PM just for fun, was sooo tempted to buy it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100334


I’m struggling with the same temptation...I still feel like I need this after acquiring the mono PM. Are u gonna get it?


----------



## viewwing

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> I saw the rose poudre PM yesterday when I went to check out if I should get the Marine rouge or the monogram and it looked so lovely! I’m not usually a pink bag type of girl but it’s so elegant so maybe I would consider it in the future after buying my first Pochette Metis in Marine rouge or monogram!
> It looks really good on you


Hey, know that the rose poudre won’t be around for long...it’s a seasonal color and very popular. It’ll most probably sell out soon.


----------



## AndreaM99

viewwing said:


> I’m struggling with the same temptation...I still feel like I need this after acquiring the mono PM. Are u gonna get it?


I would say this: Yesterday I went to the boutique to pick up my online order of PM Rose Poudre and they had also one available in the store, I asked for it and reviewed it carefully. The alignment was perfect, but there was already a corner wear. Somebody had to returned it and they accepted it...I am not going to comment that... The online order had misalignment as well. So I walked out with empty hands...Point: This is a beautiful bag for sure, but the corner wear or damage of the delicate leather is an issue. I can imagine to "repair" any corner wear on PM in black, blue even on red (special cream or other leather treatment), but honestly I cannot imagine to do the same on such delicate and specific color like Rose Poudre or light pink... Ladies, what are your thoughts?


----------



## viewwing

AndreaM99 said:


> I would say this: Yesterday I went to the boutique to pick up my online order of PM Rose Poudre and they had also one available in the store, I asked for it and reviewed it carefully. The alignment was perfect, but there was already a corner wear. Somebody had to returned it and they accepted it...I am not going to comment that... The online order had misalignment as well. So I walked out with empty hands...Point: This is a beautiful bag for sure, but the corner wear or damage of the delicate leather is an issue. I can imagine to "repair" any corner wear on PM in black, blue even on red (special cream or other leather treatment), but honestly I cannot imagine to do the same on such delicate and specific color like Rose Poudre or light pink... Ladies, what are your thoughts?


Hmm..I dont really understand. Which part had corner wear? Haha the pm has lots of corners. Also, do you experience the same problems with the papyrus? I’d think they’re both light color empreinte leather. I’ve never known this leather to be delicate though. I have a Montaigne and it wears like iron.


----------



## katiel00

Waiting for my [emoji574]️ home at Seatac with my Speedy 35B and a very large Titos and diet coke... well mostly Titos 

View attachment 4100857


Side note- I’m so glad I took my 35B traveling. It made me realize anything bigger would be way too uncomfortable for me (was contemplating a Keepall 45 B).


----------



## AndreaM99

viewwing said:


> Hmm..I dont really understand. Which part had corner wear? Haha the pm has lots of corners. Also, do you experience the same problems with the papyrus? I’d think they’re both light color empreinte leather. I’ve never known this leather to be delicate though. I have a Montaigne and it wears like iron.


I am saying that it is much easier to take care of common colors like black, beige, red and blue (where you can actually buy leather treatment in that color) comparing to Rose Poudre...Montaigne is differently structured than PM, PM has a lot of corners...


----------



## viewwing

AndreaM99 said:


> I am saying that it is much easier to take care of common colors like black, beige, red and blue (where you can actually buy leather treatment in that color) comparing to Rose Poudre...Montaigne is differently structured than PM, PM has a lot of corners...


You mentioned delicate leather, I just don’t think empreinte is a delicate leather. Nothing to do with corners. Also I hope no one uses any sort of colored leather treatment on these bags no matter the color. Btw, the papyrus with the gold is a nicer combo than the rose poudre imo.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Enjoying the weather with my Clapton backpack.


----------



## AndreaM99

viewwing said:


> You mentioned delicate leather, I just don’t think empreinte is a delicate leather. Nothing to do with corners. Also I hope no one uses any sort of colored leather treatment on these bags no matter the color. Btw, the papyrus with the gold is a nicer combo than the rose poudre imo.


I totally respect your opinion, I have just different experience. Each bag has different corners (sharp corners, stretched rounded leather, folded leather corners, corners finished with glazing etc.). PM is not Montaigne, Montaigne is not Lumineuse, Lumineuse is not Metis Hobo etc. (I own all these bags, so I know how the corner wear develops on each of these bags.) Corners on these bags are truly different. In my opoinion corners on PM empreinte are more delicate than on other empreinte bags (because of the stretched leather on the corners). I would use leather treatment ONLY if that would be really necessary and would not let the corner wear shine on my bags, I find it ugly. To find a leather treatment for Rose Poudre would be truly a challenge. I do not think I would have a problem to find a proper beige shade for my Papyrus, IF the corner wear will eventually develop. It is not about light or dark color, it is about the specific shade of color.


----------



## Leo the Lion

TGIF my friends ♥


----------



## Leo the Lion

One more from yesterday


----------



## fyn72

viewwing said:


> I’m struggling with the same temptation...I still feel like I need this after acquiring the mono PM. Are u gonna get it?


If I hadn't have just bought the Capucines in Magnolia and already have the montaigne mm in Rose Ballerine I would! If I only had one of those I would by the PM. I think I'd rather add another colour bag than have 3 all pink bags..


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

So... I finally got to an unboxing that's been neglected all week long _


_
New TP19 is made in Spain, TP26 is made in France (tab looks dirty but it's only wavy shadowing from stitching indents)


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> So... I finally got to an unboxing that's been neglected all week long _
> View attachment 4101022
> View attachment 4101023
> _
> New TP19 is made in Spain, TP26 is made in France (tab looks dirty but it's only wavy shadowing from stitching indents)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101024


wow lucky! Congrats! All the toiletries are pretty much IMPOSSIBLE to get in Australia


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fyn72 said:


> wow lucky! Congrats! All the toiletries are pretty much IMPOSSIBLE to get in Australia


Thanks F! It took over 4 months waitlisting here in Canada. Have a wonderful weekend hun


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks F! It took over 4 months waitlisting here in Canada. Have a wonderful weekend hun


Oh that's still a wait! Aww you too hun! xo


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> Enjoying the weather with my Clapton backpack.


Beautiful picture


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> So... I finally got to an unboxing that's been neglected all week long _
> View attachment 4101022
> View attachment 4101023
> _
> New TP19 is made in Spain, TP26 is made in France (tab looks dirty but it's only wavy shadowing from stitching indents)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101024



Gosh, 4 months is a long wait but it is sure worth it to get this Mama and Baby TPs .  Congrats and enjoy,


----------



## Sunshine mama

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful picture


Thank you!


----------



## fabuleux

Packing the Carryall for a weekend trip.


----------



## viewwing

fyn72 said:


> If I hadn't have just bought the Capucines in Magnolia and already have the montaigne mm in Rose Ballerine I would! If I only had one of those I would by the PM. I think I'd rather add another colour bag than have 3 all pink bags..


I also have two pink bags, the vernis Alma pm n the Alma epi bb. I think I’ll pass this one too n just enjoy my mono pm.


----------



## dbaum

Does your Carryall fit more or less than your Keepall 45?  I think I would rather get that than a Keepall.......


----------



## dbaum

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4101277
> 
> Packing the Carryall for a weekend trip.



Does your Carryall fit more or less than your Keepall 45?  I think I would rather get that than a Keepall.......


----------



## Itsrainingstars

At hard rock cafe!


----------



## fabuleux

dbaum said:


> Does your Carryall fit more or less than your Keepall 45?  I think I would rather get that than a Keepall.......


I would say it fits less.


----------



## mzroyalflyness

Headed to the movies. First time with this cutie!!


----------



## j19

Enjoying the warm weather


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzroyalflyness said:


> View attachment 4101852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headed to the movies. First time with this cutie!!


How exciting! It's beautiful!


----------



## leechiyong

I have a feeling I’m going to be stuck on this pair for awhile:


----------



## M5_Traveler

At the airport, waiting on our flight back home.


----------



## jennybeans123

leechiyong said:


> I have a feeling I’m going to be stuck on this pair for awhile:
> View attachment 4102142



May I ask which size is the pallas?


----------



## leechiyong

jennybeans123 said:


> May I ask which size is the pallas?


Sure; it's the nano Pallas.


----------



## mdcx

j19 said:


> Enjoying the warm weather
> View attachment 4101921


What a view! Beautiful both.


----------



## j19

mdcx said:


> What a view! Beautiful both.


Thank you


----------



## Yuki85

PM is visiting the Castel of Sanssouci in Potsdam in Germany [emoji14]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yuki85 said:


> PM is visiting the Castel of Sanssouci in Potsdam in Germany [emoji14]
> 
> View attachment 4102606


Your beautiful PM is luckier than I am! No one is taking me to a castle today!


----------



## Poochie231080

NF pochette and twist epi denim


----------



## Yuki85

Sunshine mama said:


> Your beautiful PM is luckier than I am! No one is taking me to a castle today!



Hahaha! You made my day LOL [emoji23]


----------



## dmmiller

Just dug out my ZCP.  DH bought her for me when I bought Eva.  Waiting patiently to take out DH for father's day from the puppies.  All of our children have tails, lol.


----------



## kina.strickland

coffee break with my summer Speedy B 30 baby [emoji1462] [emoji8]


----------



## viewwing

dmmiller said:


> View attachment 4102712
> 
> Just dug out my ZCP.  DH bought her for me when I bought Eva.  Waiting patiently to take out DH for father's day from the puppies.  All of our children have tails, lol.


Yeah those with tails are the best!


----------



## Sandra.AT

One day with a porsche 911 as my husband had bday I looooved it and wish I could have it haha


----------



## dmmiller

Yeah those with tails are the best![/QUOTE]
Yes, they are.  Unconditional love is priceless.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Pochette Accessoires in monogram today


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> One day with a porsche 911 as my husband had bday I looooved it and wish I could have it haha
> View attachment 4102780
> View attachment 4102781



Top la classe [emoji111]️ !!!!!


----------



## Sibelle

Dinner with my Favorite


----------



## Melli12

Enjoying the nice lake view


----------



## PurseAddict728

The weather is a little overcast and much cooler today. Perfect for my Neverfull! Spent Father’s day with family today. [emoji4]


----------



## Bags_4_life

Shoppinmel said:


> Bathingsuit shopping with my daughter and Artsy DA last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100121


This changing room looks like it was made for your bag!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Miss_Dawn said:


> Pochette Accessoires in monogram today


Lovely pic, where is this MD? x


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Bags_4_life said:


> Lovely pic, where is this MD? x



Thanks! Cambridge. I like how it looks as if miniature punters are climbing on top of my bag  x


----------



## Bags_4_life

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thanks! Cambridge. I like how it looks as if miniature punters are climbing on top of my bag  x


Thank you, added to the list of day trip cities. Oh yes, perhaps lv should do this for the next Christmas animation! Although I think they’d pick Venice, lol


----------



## jenian

Took a selfie of my croisette in damier azur while dh is doing shopping at our local lv.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thanks! Cambridge. I like how it looks as if miniature punters are climbing on top of my bag  x


Oh my gosh! I just noticed that! That is really cool!!!


----------



## mbaldino

luvlux64 said:


> At the salon with my Speedy B25  . Happy monogram Monday!
> View attachment 4096399



Beautiful!


----------



## chloebagfreak

jenian said:


> View attachment 4104243
> 
> 
> Took a selfie of my croisette in damier azur while dh is doing shopping at our local lv.


This is such a cute bag! It looks great on you 
Do you find it gets color transfer on the back of the bag from your pants?


----------



## chloebagfreak

PurseAddict728 said:


> The weather is a little overcast and much cooler today. Perfect for my Neverfull! Spent Father’s day with family today. [emoji4]
> View attachment 4103123


You look great! Love that bag on you!


----------



## PurseAddict728

chloebagfreak said:


> You look great! Love that bag on you!


Thank you sweet friend!


----------



## jenian

chloebagfreak said:


> This is such a cute bag! It looks great on you
> Do you find it gets color transfer on the back of the bag from your pants?



Thank you [emoji4]. So far no color transfer even on dark wash jeans.


----------



## bbcerisette66

jenian said:


> View attachment 4104243
> 
> 
> Took a selfie of my croisette in damier azur while dh is doing shopping at our local lv.



So cute and beautiful summer bag !!! [emoji106]


----------



## beachkaka

Rocking my new freesia Alma B.B.
in a stormy rainy day, it brought back my sunshine all along the way.


----------



## jenian

bbcerisette66 said:


> So cute and beautiful summer bag !!! [emoji106]



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## MMcQueen

I love my Noe Gm Vintage and my trench coats too!


----------



## fyn72

Empreinte Speedy today


----------



## mcmrks

Sibelle said:


> View attachment 4102900


i like it ...


	

		
			
		

		
	
... like neverfull.


(drunk under table )


----------



## luvLV18

jenian said:


> View attachment 4104243
> 
> 
> Took a selfie of my croisette in damier azur while dh is doing shopping at our local lv.



How do you like the croisette in DA?  Do you feel you need to baby it? TIA!


----------



## mcmrks

louis in la la land ...


----------



## mcmrks

... and lvs in lax


----------



## bbcerisette66

mcmrks said:


> View attachment 4104859
> 
> ... and lvs in lax



Louis is traveling [emoji6]


----------



## chloebagfreak

jenian said:


> Thank you [emoji4]. So far no color transfer even on dark wash jeans.


Wow! That's great to hear..


----------



## viewwing

Used regularly for travel n as a daily bag since I got it in 2 years ago...perfect condition. Here she is waiting for me.


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

My favorite work bag always ready


----------



## jenian

luvLV18 said:


> How do you like the croisette in DA?  Do you feel you need to baby it? TIA!



So far she's good on me [emoji5]I don't have to baby her same with my DA favorite. I just don't wear dark jeans/pants but dark wash jeans are okay [emoji1533].


----------



## Chapiz71

viewwing said:


> View attachment 4105157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used regularly for travel n as a daily bag since I got it in 2 years ago...perfect condition. Here she is waiting for me.


I love that!!!! Is it size small?


----------



## Chapiz71

leechiyong said:


> I have a feeling I’m going to be stuck on this pair for awhile:
> View attachment 4102142


That is a really cute bag and charm ❤️


----------



## Brendutch

At the mall...


----------



## Chapiz71

leechiyong said:


> LV at sunset:
> View attachment 4098170


Ok now I feel like I need to know what bag this is......pretty please


----------



## BlossomLily

viewwing said:


> View attachment 4105157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used regularly for travel n as a daily bag since I got it in 2 years ago...perfect condition. Here she is waiting for me.


Me too Very summery bag and got tons of compliments 
Do you have the wallet as well?


----------



## leechiyong

Chapiz71 said:


> Ok now I feel like I need to know what bag this is......pretty please


Thank you!  It’s the nano Pallas.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Noir NeoNoe.


----------



## YellowMonster

Hey guys! New to the forums, don’t know if this is how it works. But I always snap the end of my work day, and today I decided to carry my lv since I had to take a lot of stuff.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Noir NeoNoe.



This bag is just lovely on you


----------



## viewwing

BlossomLily said:


> Me too Very summery bag and got tons of compliments
> Do you have the wallet as well?


No I don’t but I have the cosmetic pouch and the tp26 too. Love this collection.


----------



## viewwing

Chapiz71 said:


> I love that!!!! Is it size small?


It’s the mm size.


----------



## AndreaM99

Busy day...running errands.


----------



## neofight

This, by Takashi Murakami, brightened up my day.


----------



## 1LV

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Noir NeoNoe.


I love your sense of style.  You’re one of those people who could wear a Walmart bag on your arm and make it look good.  So jealous!


----------



## Scooch

Oldie but goodie today, cabas mezzo! Just wanted to carry a care free no worries bag this week!
View attachment 4106150


----------



## Sunshine mama

MMcQueen said:


> View attachment 4104711
> 
> I love my Noe Gm Vintage and my trench coats too!


Love your yellow trench especially!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Brendutch said:


> At the mall...
> View attachment 4105663


We are bag twins!!!!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Conjuring spring! I feel ready for tea! Hehe!


----------



## 2gr8

*NYC Princess* said:


> Conjuring spring! I feel ready for tea! Hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106288


Love the bag and your whole outfit!


----------



## Dextersmom

1LV said:


> I love your sense of style.  You’re one of those people who could wear a Walmart bag on your arm and make it look good.  So jealous!


How kind you are! Thank you.


----------



## Yuki85

Back to the office with a classic [emoji31]


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2gr8 said:


> Love the bag and your whole outfit!



Thank you dear!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Noir NeoNoe.



Cute hat! Is it a Chanel hat or a brooch on a hat?


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Very long time no post!  I've been out of touch since life/feelings were happening and I didn't really feel like participating for a while. 

Anyway, on to the LV Monogram things I have:







I love the Pochette Cles (a.k.a. "Key Cles" ) so I got another one in monogram to alternate with my DA Pochette Cles.

Hope everyone's having lovely summer!


----------



## LuckyBitch

YellowMonster said:


> Hey guys! New to the forums, don’t know if this is how it works. But I always snap the end of my work day, and today I decided to carry my lv since I had to take a lot of stuff.


Gorgeous looking bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

*NYC Princess* said:


> Conjuring spring! I feel ready for tea! Hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106288


Beautiful picture! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextersmom

*NYC Princess* said:


> Cute hat! Is it a Chanel hat or a brooch on a hat?


Thanks! It was my 1st attempt trying this. I pinned a Chanel brooch on one of my Eric Javits sun hats.  I live in these hats when the sun is out and thought the brooch would be a fun touch. 


Iamminda said:


> This bag is just lovely on you


Thank you, my lovely IM.


----------



## Brendutch

Sunshine mama said:


> We are bag twins!!!!!


Yes, we are! I'm in love with this bag!


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> Very long time no post!  I've been out of touch since life/feelings were happening and I didn't really feel like participating for a while.
> 
> Anyway, on to the LV Monogram things I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Pochette Cles (a.k.a. "Key Cles" ) so I got another one in monogram to alternate with my DA Pochette Cles.
> 
> Hope everyone's having lovely summer!



Hey PNJ, good to see you and your pretty mono SLGs


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Iamminda said:


> Hey PNJ, good to see you and your pretty mono SLGs



Thank you so much!  It's nice to see everyone's posts, too.  I'll try to be more active around here.


----------



## AndreaM99

I am truly the last person who would say I really like pink bags, but I cannot stop loking at this one!


----------



## Yuki85

Actually I have a lot to do but I cannot focus [emoji85]and I found out that I never picture these two beauties together! For me they are the perfect SLG specially if you want to go compact! Since I down sized from a Sarah wallet to this one - i can’t stop using it! First I thought it would be to small for my use but it is just great and can fit so much!


----------



## Heda97

I tried on my friends Newport tote today at work. I love it, but I’m still deciding whether to purchase this or the Porte Document Jour instead for myself! I love the bigger size of the Newport, what do you guys think?


----------



## pmburk

My Neverfull MM (Christmas 2017 present from DH) on my desk at work today.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going to eat burgers with my montaigne bb freesia yeaaaah 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mcmrks

louis in paradise


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

pmburk said:


> My Neverfull MM (Christmas 2017 present from DH) on my desk at work today.



I love your neverfull in the MM damiere ebene, I was going back and forth between the damier ebene and the monogram MM and in the end I chose monogram GM because I carry a lot of stuff with me everyday and didn't want to compromise on space but I really want a LV bag in damier ebene [emoji7]


----------



## pearlsnjeans

AndreaM99 said:


> I am truly the last person who would say I really like pink bags, but I cannot stop loking at this one!



Very pretty in pink!


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

My new addition, pochette metis 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4107723

	

		
			
		

		
	
in reverse canvas visiting the Great Wall!
View attachment 4107723



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

trendy_maui_mom said:


> My new addition, pochette metis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4107723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in reverse canvas visiting the Great Wall!
> View attachment 4107723
> 
> My new addition pochette metis in reverse monogram canvas visiting the great wall!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum








Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Dextersmom

mcmrks said:


> louis in paradise


Beautiful shot!! So peaceful.


----------



## bbcerisette66

mcmrks said:


> louis in paradise



It’s a perfect beach bag. [emoji3]


----------



## mcmrks

Sandra.AT said:


> going to eat burgers with …



… round coin purse.


----------



## mcmrks

waiting for departure


----------



## mcmrks

neonoe with water instead of champagne


----------



## mdcx

mcmrks said:


> … round coin purse.


Adorable, and those fries look so good too!


----------



## Orchidlady

Her first flight


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

My speedy 35 B monogram as my travel companion for a long haul flight, I fit in lots of stuff and the bandolier really helps me when I want to go hands free


----------



## AndreaM99

A short movie - PM Rose Poudre in action.  Happy First Day of Summer to all!


----------



## Poochie231080

Work companions 

Yes, not a typical work bag but it fits more than i thought


----------



## bbcerisette66

mcmrks said:


> neonoe with water instead of champagne



I love the Néo Noé even with water instead of champagne !!! [emoji16]
Mine is épi black. I find its shape is beautiful. Where is your paradise ?


----------



## Aliluvlv

mcmrks said:


> louis in paradise


Sigh, so gorgeous! [emoji4]


----------



## Nat_CAN

It’s official summer here so I bring out my bright color Noe .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nat_CAN said:


> It’s official summer here so I bring out my bright color Noe .


Wow!!! What a perfect pairing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Orchidlady said:


> Her first flight


Lucky!!!!!!! Seems like she is going first class!


----------



## Nat_CAN

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow!!! What a perfect pairing!


Thanks .


----------



## mcmrks

bbcerisette66 said:


> […] Where is your paradise?


in your overseas colony french polynesia … tahiti, moorea, bora bora.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nat_CAN said:


> Thanks .


This would also be perfect in the fall!


----------



## bbcerisette66

mcmrks said:


> in your overseas colony french polynesia … tahiti, moorea, bora bora.



[emoji12][emoji8]


----------



## redjellybean

She wears twilly today


----------



## pearlsnjeans

redjellybean said:


> She wears twilly today



Beautiful Twilly x Damier Azur combo


----------



## sera3m45

Miss_Dawn said:


> Pochette Accessoires in monogram today


Hi!  I love the gold chain with your Pochette Accessoires.  Can you share where I can purchase one?  I have a Pochette Accessoires as well, and sometimes I want to dress her up with a gold chain, but some of the ones I've seen are really thin.  Thank you!


----------



## kina.strickland

Me & Speedy B 30 Shopping [emoji177]


----------



## myluvofbags

redjellybean said:


> She wears twilly today


So pretty 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mdcx

Nat_CAN said:


> It’s official summer here so I bring out my bright color Noe .


I love that you replaced the leather tie with a scarf, very chic and fun.


----------



## beachkaka

Taking this beauty out, my first speedy. Now I got the reason why people can’t say enough good things about it.


----------



## Poochie231080

Orchidlady said:


> Her first flight



Twins lol


----------



## YellowMonster

Off to work


----------



## Orchidlady

Sunshine mama said:


> Lucky!!!!!!! Seems like she is going first class!


Hehe


----------



## Orchidlady

Poochie231080 said:


> Twins lol


Love the trunk clutch on you


----------



## fabuleux

YellowMonster said:


> Off to work


I have this bag too and I love it!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

sera3m45 said:


> Hi!  I love the gold chain with your Pochette Accessoires.  Can you share where I can purchase one?  I have a Pochette Accessoires as well, and sometimes I want to dress her up with a gold chain, but some of the ones I've seen are really thin.  Thank you!


Thank you!
I bought a chain on eBay, and I don't know who the seller was. There's a lot of variety available. You're sure to find one that suits you in terms of length and style!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clapton backpack again! So comfy and fits so much for a small bag!


----------



## Toronto Carre

mcmrks said:


> … round coin purse.



Your photo made me smile because that is EXACTLY what I would have ordered, with my speedy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Toronto Carre said:


> Your photo made me smile because that is EXACTLY what I would have ordered, with my speedy.


Me three!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton backpack again! So comfy and fits so much for a small bag!


It looks great on you as a crossbody 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunshine mama

myluvofbags said:


> It looks great on you as a crossbody
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thank you MLB!


----------



## missconvy

Nat_CAN said:


> It’s official summer here so I bring out my bright color Noe .



I’ve been going back and forth if I should get this bandeau or not for awhile. I love it! Looks great on your noe!


----------



## PurseAddict728

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton backpack again! So comfy and fits so much for a small bag!


It looks good cross body! It seems like a very versatile bag!  I was just wondering, does the chain that you added make any indentations on the leather?


----------



## Sunshine mama

PurseAddict728 said:


> It looks good cross body! It seems like a very versatile bag!  I was just wondering, does the chain that you added make any indentations on the leather?


Not at all! And the leather is much hardier than it looks.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Sunshine mama said:


> Not at all! And the leather is much hardier than it looks.


Nice! I never considered this style before, but your posts have piqued my interest on this backpack!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton backpack again! So comfy and fits so much for a small bag!


Looks great on you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Looks great on you!


Thank you MD!


----------



## Sunshine mama

PurseAddict728 said:


> Nice! I never considered this style before, but your posts have piqued my interest on this backpack!


At first I was mostly worried about the light colored leather but it's doing well so far!


----------



## Nat_CAN

missconvy said:


> I’ve been going back and forth if I should get this bandeau or not for awhile. I love it! Looks great on your noe!


Thanks, it makes me close my bag more secure too .


----------



## melroseco2000

Me and my birthday gift going to dinner!


----------



## Nat_CAN

missconvy said:


> I’ve been going back and forth if I should get this bandeau or not for awhile. I love it! Looks great on your noe!


Thanks! You should! It’s way easier to tie my bag close.  With the leather string, I couldn’t tie it close properly.


----------



## AndreaM99

Running errands with my PM Epi in Denim...love her!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nat_CAN said:


> Thanks, it makes me close my bag more secure too .


This is a great idea with the Noes !


----------



## leechiyong

Taking in the exhibits at the MIT Museum:


----------



## coloradolvr

Flower tote and Miss Vivianne enjoying a bit of music on a lazy Sunday afternoon


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Summer is absolutely blazing in the south this June. I’m already tired of melting and swimming through the high humidity in the air. [emoji4]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

coloradolvr said:


> Flower tote and Miss Vivianne enjoying a bit of music on a lazy Sunday afternoon
> View attachment 4111374



This is PERFECTION!!!! Currently debating whether to get the red or pink Vivienne (red is probably winning by a baby toe, lol)....


----------



## coloradolvr

GeorginaLavender said:


> This is PERFECTION!!!! Currently debating whether to get the red or pink Vivienne (red is probably winning by a baby toe, lol)....



I have both. If I had to choose it would be red!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

coloradolvr said:


> I have both. If I had to choose it would be red!



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]

They are both so cute—I guess it just comes down to matching?  Very tempted to get both, but I strategized and figured I’d do 1 Vivienne and 1 flower charms (and I’ve only seen the flower charms in pink).


----------



## coloradolvr

GeorginaLavender said:


> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]
> 
> They are both so cute—I guess it just comes down to matching?  Very tempted to get both, but I strategized and figured I’d do 1 Vivienne and 1 flower charms (and I’ve only seen the flower charms in pink).



I completely agree!  Which flower charm?  I have the flower charm in red. I didn’t know there was a pink!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Date night at a beautiful cocktail bar on a rooftop


----------



## fyn72

Escaping the cold here


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Mono Pm is so easy to style!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton backpack again! So comfy and fits so much for a small bag!


Sooo adorable! I love the chain
I really fell hard for the Clapton with pink -and had it in my cart


----------



## chloebagfreak

Nat_CAN said:


> It’s official summer here so I bring out my bright color Noe .


Wow! Love this color- and with the scarf it is fabulous


----------



## GeorginaLavender

coloradolvr said:


> I completely agree!  Which flower charm?  I have the flower charm in red. I didn’t know there was a pink!






This one—but I guess I didn’t call it by the correct LV name.  Which one is yours?


----------



## Whereami

leechiyong said:


> I have a feeling I’m going to be stuck on this pair for awhile:
> View attachment 4102142


I would love to see what you can fit in this cute bag!


----------



## Whereami

mzroyalflyness said:


> View attachment 4101852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headed to the movies. First time with this cutie!!


This is very cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> This is PERFECTION!!!! Currently debating whether to get the red or pink Vivienne (red is probably winning by a baby toe, lol)....


My 2 fave colors! A pink or red Vivienne would be so cute! But that's a hard choice!!


----------



## Starbux32

At Starbucks with one of my favorite LV bags, the Double V!


----------



## fabuleux

Starbux32 said:


> At Starbucks with one of my favorite LV bags, the Double V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4111646


Such a beauty!!


----------



## PrincessAsya

It’s always a pleasure to go through this thread after a time away from the forum. Beautiful, beautiful...


----------



## Starbux32

fabuleux said:


> Such a beauty!!


Thanks!


----------



## coloradolvr

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4111513
> 
> 
> This one—but I guess I didn’t call it by the correct LV name.  Which one is yours?


I don't think I was calling my other one by the correct name either.  The other one I have is the larger Vivienne flower face in red.  Thanks for showing the me the chain!


----------



## jax818

Out with my reverse mono PM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> At Starbucks with one of my favorite LV bags, the Double V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4111646


Wow! The bandeau looks totally awesome on this bag! It was made for it!


----------



## katieny

We were off the Eagles Concert at AT&T Stadium. I love my SLGs in a clear tote. 
It was an amazing concert by the way.


----------



## leechiyong

Whereami said:


> I would love to see what you can fit in this cute bag!


A small tri-fold wallet and tiny pouch for perfume, lipstick, etc.


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! The bandeau looks totally awesome on this bag! It was made for it!


Thanks, that's what I thought, too!


----------



## katieny

I get more compliments on Multicolor than anything else. My Pochette Accessories is perfect for a quick trip to the mall. I switched straps so I could wear it cross body.


----------



## bccgal

katieny said:


> We were off the Eagles Concert at AT&T Stadium. I love my SLGs in a clear tote.
> It was an amazing concert by the way.


LOVE the Eagles. My favorite band.


----------



## bbcerisette66

bccgal said:


> LOVE the Eagles. My favorite band.



Good boys after what happened in Paris...


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> A small tri-fold wallet and tiny pouch for perfume, lipstick, etc.
> View attachment 4111852


I need this bag because I have the same wallet! I think that's  good logic don't you?


----------



## Sunshine mama

chloebagfreak said:


> Sooo adorable! I love the chain
> I really fell hard for the Clapton with pink -and had it in my cart


Thank you! I use the chain as a decoration, but mostly as another handle so I don't have to use the light colored leather handle, especially if I feel like my hands are not the cleanest. I know it's  a little extreme, but hey, I gotta do what I gotta do.
And about the pink bag....it is sooo pretty irl. I loved both equally but at the store,  there was something asymmetrical with the pink bag, so I got the cream bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

katieny said:


> I get more compliments on Multicolor than anything else. My Pochette Accessories is perfect for a quick trip to the mall. I switched straps so I could wear it cross body.


This is such a cheerful bag!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I use the chain as a decoration, but mostly as another handle so I don't have to use the light colored leather handle, especially if I feel like my hands are not the cleanest. I know it's  a little extreme, but hey, I gotta do what I gotta do.
> And about the pink bag....it is sooo pretty irl. I loved both equally but at the store,  there was something asymmetrical with the pink bag, so I got the cream bag.


That's a good idea! Yes the color you have is so lovely , but I'd be nervous with wearing jeans all the time and a slobbery Golden Retriever


----------



## mcmrks

louis goes from „moz“ …


----------



## mcmrks

… to „bob“.


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> I need this bag because I have the same wallet! I think that's  good logic don't you?


Totally agree!  It’s such a great wallet:  the color and the roses inside.


----------



## julia.pa




----------



## mcmrks

while i‘m cutting my nails, louis is looking at tahaa and raiatea.


----------



## bccgal

bbcerisette66 said:


> Good boys after what happened in Paris...


Uh oh. I don't think I heard about that.


----------



## Aliluvlv

mcmrks said:


> while i‘m cutting my nails, louis is looking at tahaa and raiatea.


Wow, that's breathtaking!


----------



## mcmrks

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow, that's breathtaking!



yes, but unfortunately an iphone cannot show the real colors of this beautiful lagoon.


----------



## AndreaM99

I just love this "walkie-talkie" photos. Watching me in action should be fun, I bet!


----------



## bbcerisette66

mcmrks said:


> louis goes from „moz“ …



Beautiful Louis’s family !!!
What is moz and bob ? Always in Polynesia ?


----------



## Whereami

leechiyong said:


> A small tri-fold wallet and tiny pouch for perfume, lipstick, etc.
> View attachment 4111852


Thanks! It sure fits a lot of things. I can't believe that huge wallet can fit!


----------



## missconvy

leechiyong said:


> A small tri-fold wallet and tiny pouch for perfume, lipstick, etc.
> View attachment 4111852



Hi, where is this little black pouch from? I dig it.


----------



## kamii

fyn72 said:


> Escaping the cold here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4111496



Beautiful bag!  Love the color.


----------



## foreverbagslove

Getting coffee...


----------



## Sunshine mama

foreverbagslove said:


> Getting coffee...
> View attachment 4112655


Wow.  Love the bag with this mono strap! So cute!!!!!!


----------



## mcmrks

bbcerisette66 said:


> What is moz and bob? Always in Polynesia?


yes. that are the airport shortcuts (iata codes).

fra = frankfurt main
lhr = london heathrow
lax = los angeles (tom bradley) international
ppt = papeete (tahiti)
moz = moorea
bob = bora bora

au revoir (here it‘s six in the morning)


----------



## bbcerisette66

mcmrks said:


> yes. that are the airport shortcuts (iata codes).
> 
> fra = frankfurt main
> lhr = london heathrow
> lax = los angeles (tom bradley) international
> ppt = papeete (tahiti)
> moz = moorea
> bob = bora bora
> 
> au revoir (here it‘s six in the morning)



Ok I learned something today [emoji12]
The most beautiful islands of Polynésie !!! You are lucky and Louis is on paradise. It’s six in the afternoon in France [emoji41]
Enjoy [emoji6]


----------



## Starbux32

Taken at my friend's house, I absolutely love her kitchen! The counters match my bag


----------



## coloradolvr

Speedy 30 Neige with strap borrowed from Cluny. [emoji173]️


----------



## Poochie231080

Still my favorite bag


----------



## Vana Doe

Starbux32 said:


> At Starbucks with one of my favorite LV bags, the Double V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4111646


Love the bag. I don't see it on the site. What year did it come out?


----------



## PurseAddict728

Vana Doe said:


> Love the bag. I don't see it on the site. What year did it come out?


It's called the Double V. Currently available on the website. They make a matching long and compact wallet. Are you in the US?
https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/double-v-autres-high-end-nvprod440102v#M54439


----------



## cheidel

coloradolvr said:


> Flower tote and Miss Vivianne enjoying a bit of music on a lazy Sunday afternoon
> View attachment 4111374


Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Vana Doe

PurseAddict728 said:


> It's called the Double V. Currently available on the website. They make a matching long and compact wallet. Are you in the US?
> https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/double-v-autres-high-end-nvprod440102v#M54439


What's funny is I'm on the site every night ( as I'm looking for my next purchase) and I never noticed it but saw it tonight. I'm in CA, USA and they have added some purses but must have also removed as it still states 554 products.


----------



## Starbux32

Vana Doe said:


> Love the bag. I don't see it on the site. What year did it come out?


Thanks, its called the Double V. It's still available and I think it came out in 2017 but it sells out a lot. I saw a red one yesterday at my local boutique. There's a thread on the forum about this bag, it's very versatile.


----------



## Starbux32

coloradolvr said:


> Flower tote and Miss Vivianne enjoying a bit of music on a lazy Sunday afternoon
> View attachment 4111374


So pretty!


----------



## PurseAddict728

Vana Doe said:


> What's funny is I'm on the site every night ( as I'm looking for my next purchase) and I never noticed it but saw it tonight. I'm in CA, USA and they have added some purses but must have also removed as it still states 554 products.


The website can be finicky also. I don't know why, but they don't list all of the leather materials if you are trying to filter out a list for a products search. Sometimes certain handbags do not show up unless you do a search for them on the website. The Double V is available right now in black and red (rubis) online.


----------



## mcmrks

louis overwater … with tiare on top.


----------



## bbcerisette66

mcmrks said:


> louis overwater … with tiare on top.



Crazy pics !!! How did you do that ?


----------



## Babyblue033

Picking up my son from preschool. It's literally only 15 min out of the house but bringing this beauty brings me a little extra joy.


----------



## mcmrks

louis and his wife


----------



## mcmrks

bbcerisette66 said:


> Crazy pics !!! How did you do that ?


it was simple … it‘s a table in our bungalow.


----------



## Aryel

coloradolvr said:


> Speedy 30 Neige with strap borrowed from Cluny. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4113032


I haven’t seen empreinte Speedy in this colour for very long time. Thanks for the photo, your Speedy is beautiful!


----------



## bbcerisette66

mcmrks said:


> it was simple … it‘s a table in our bungalow.
> 
> View attachment 4114326



[emoji23] Enjoy your holidays with LOUIS in paradise [emoji41][emoji6]


----------



## Sandra.AT

mcmrks said:


> louis and his wife


Where is this beautiful place ? I wish I could be also there haha


----------



## cwool

Sightseeing in Montreal on Tuesday and Wednesday


----------



## thelostlala

My baby just chilling while waiting for me to finish work.


----------



## amrx87

My little man digging around in my speedy!


----------



## Nat_CAN

My step daughter Grade 12 Graduation .


----------



## pmburk

My Horizontal Lockit GM getting ready to head out the door for work this morning.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nat_CAN said:


> My step daughter Grade 12 Graduation .


Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

thelostlala said:


> My baby just chilling while waiting for me to finish work.


What a good baby!


----------



## Starbux32

Haven't taken my Clapton out for a little while now so here she is!  I had to include the shot of the drawing, two very nice works of art together!

View attachment 4115260


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4115292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't taken my Clapton out for a little while now so here she is!  I had to include the shot of the drawing, two very nice works of art together!
> 
> View attachment 4115260


Hey twin sister! Nice bag!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Hey twin sister! Nice bag!


Thanks sis!


----------



## Nat_CAN

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats!


Thanks! .


----------



## Lola123456

fyn72 said:


> Tried on the he Rose Poudre PM just for fun, was sooo tempted to buy it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100334


looks great on you


----------



## Sunshine mama

My PVC bag today.


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> My PVC bag today.


So pretty!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> So pretty!!!


Thank you @Starbux32 !


----------



## mcmrks

Sandra.AT said:


> Where is this beautiful place? I wish I could be also there haha


it’s bora bora … an overwater horizon bungalow (no. 14) at the interconti le moana. 
you have to come soon, cause right now it‘s the best season for travelling (and weather).

ps.
glückwunsch zu deiner/eurer neuen wohnung und dem schicken regal für deine tollen taschen.
liebe grüße nach wien, markus


----------



## trice1385

My buddy on my commute to work this am.


----------



## VioletLily

coloradolvr said:


> Flower tote and Miss Vivianne enjoying a bit of music on a lazy Sunday afternoon
> View attachment 4111374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> coloradolvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flower tote and Miss Vivianne enjoying a bit of music on a lazy Sunday afternoon
> View attachment 4111374
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Vivienne is too cute!!
Click to expand...


----------



## txstats

AndreaM99 said:


> Running errands with my PM Epi in Denim...love her!


are those cole haan flats? i have a pair, and they're the most comfy flats ever!


----------



## Claraloo

cwool said:


> View attachment 4114835
> 
> View attachment 4114836
> 
> 
> Sightseeing in Montreal on Tuesday and Wednesday



I don‘t know why but i really love the slouchy look on other girls. But on me it looks just ugly ‍♀️


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## AndreaM99

txstats said:


> are those cole haan flats? i have a pair, and they're the most comfy flats ever!


Yes, they are!  I love them so much! Comfortable and great looking!


----------



## Sandra.AT

mcmrks said:


> it’s bora bora … an overwater horizon bungalow (no. 14) at the interconti le moana.
> you have to come soon, cause right now it‘s the best season for travelling (and weather).
> 
> ps.
> glückwunsch zu deiner/eurer neuen wohnung und dem schicken regal für deine tollen taschen.
> liebe grüße nach wien, markus


wow that´s great.. it´s soo beautiful there.. enjoy your wonderful holidays..to be in an overwater bungalow in bora bora is my dream  I hope I will realize it soon 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Lorisnote

Quick sushi lunch with TP19


----------



## M5_Traveler

Sunny day at the golf course


----------



## Poochie231080

Work companions


----------



## Babyblue033

After 3 years of carrying diaper bags, I'm trying to take my LV out any chance I get.

Out with my son, we each brought our favorite bag


----------



## fyn72

Waiting for DH to get his hair cut, killing time on TPF haha


----------



## myluvofbags

Babyblue033 said:


> After 3 years of carrying diaper bags, I'm trying to take my LV out any chance I get.
> 
> Out with my son, we each brought our favorite bag
> View attachment 4116688


What a beautiful color!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmmiller

Pinky is her way to LV to exchange my defective Croisette.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dmmiller said:


> Pinky is her way to LV to exchange my defective Croisette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117084


Love the pink sorry to hear about ur Croisette what was wrong with it?


----------



## dmmiller

tua said:


> Love the pink sorry to hear about ur Croisette what was wrong with it?


I picked it up Monday evening only to discover the handle that attaches to the flap isn't completely glazed.  You can see the raw edge of the leather on the side and underneath.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dmmiller said:


> I picked it up Monday evening only to discover the handle that attaches to the flap isn't completely glazed.  You can see the raw edge of the leather on the side and underneath.


Oh no hopefully they have another Croisette in perfect condition at ur boutique for the exchange


----------



## dmmiller

tua said:


> Oh no hopefully they have another Croisette in perfect condition at ur boutique for the exchange


Thank you.  Just getting ready to pull into the mall.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## jinji

Taking a summer stroll with my pochette metis.


----------



## jillyfish108

View attachment 4117466


----------



## jillyfish108

jillyfish108 said:


> View attachment 4117466


----------



## dmmiller

After a long day of shopping Pinky needed a cigar and a martini before heading home.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Me and bae leaving our beautiful beach destination


----------



## yellow_tulip

Picnic in the park


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Escaping the cold here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4111496



I’m looking for a preloved Speedy empreinte purple/fuchsia and I found one in pristine condition on internet in Aurore. I’d like to know if it’s more burgundy or more pink ? Could you please describe the Aurore colour. Thank you


----------



## dmmiller

First day out with Alma BB.  Enjoying breakfast out with DH.


----------



## trice1385

Quick mall trip with DH.


----------



## clu13

NYC


----------



## frivofrugalista

Enjoying Canada Day with this lady...


----------



## fyn72

bbcerisette66 said:


> I’m looking for a preloved Speedy empreinte purple/fuchsia and I found one in pristine condition on internet in Aurore. I’d like to know if it’s more burgundy or more pink ? Could you please describe the Aurore colour. Thank you



Hi, it’s burgundy most of the time. In this photo is the true colour, in daylight you see the pink undertones which is when I love it the most [emoji173]️


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Hi, it’s burgundy most of the time. In this photo is the true colour, in daylight you see the pink undertones which is when I love it the most [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118592



Thanks a lot Fyn for your answer. It’s a beautiful bag. I will decide this week. 
[emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## Spellwriter

Stopped by the LV at saks in Atlanta today “just to look...”

It was between this and the flower hobo, and I feel like I made a good choice!


----------



## Aryel

frivofrugalista said:


> Enjoying Canada Day with this lady...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118568


Happy Canada Day!


----------



## Roxannek

Headed out to casual early dinner with the hubby in this 103 degree East Texas heat! My Tahitienne NF always makes me happy!


----------



## viewwing

Roxannek said:


> Headed out to casual early dinner with the hubby in this 103 degree East Texas heat! My Tahitienne NF always makes me happy!
> 
> View attachment 4118653


You’ve got really good bow tying skills! My bandeau bows always look so bad.


----------



## Roxannek

viewwing said:


> You’ve got really good bow tying skills! My bandeau bows always look so bad.


Thank you I am a bandeau lover! A bandeau for every outfit. That’s just one little bow on top of another.


----------



## Aliluvlv

frivofrugalista said:


> Enjoying Canada Day with this lady...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118568


That's awesome! Happy Canada day neighbor! [emoji4]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Using my Pochette Metis!


----------



## Poochie231080

Lunchtime


----------



## fyn72

First time out with this one, Going for a spin in my Camaro


----------



## fabuleux

Poochie231080 said:


> Lunchtime


HAHA the bag looks more delicious than the food!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Aryel said:


> Happy Canada Day!


Same fellow Canadian![emoji1063]


Aliluvlv said:


> That's awesome! Happy Canada day neighbor! [emoji4]


Thanks neighbour![emoji170]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Poochie231080 said:


> Lunchtime


Wow! You took this picture so well! Because I'm so hungry right now, if you gave me a choice to choose one,  I really wouldn't know which to choose!............. JUST KIDDING! I would choose the bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> First time out with this one, Going for a spin in my Camaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118808
> View attachment 4118809


Nice! A lovely bag and a COOL car! Enjoy!


----------



## Itsrainingstars

World cup! Brazil vs Mexico!


----------



## beachkaka

Can’t have enough this fun cutie!


----------



## Poochie231080

fabuleux said:


> HAHA the bag looks more delicious than the food!


 Thanks @fabuleux @Sunshine mama


----------



## dotty8

Poochie231080 said:


> Thanks @fabuleux @Sunshine mama



But also the food looks amazing .. What is that, avocado and chicken?


----------



## Poochie231080

Poochie231080 said:


> Thanks





dotty8 said:


> But also the food looks amazing .. What is that, avocado and chicken?



Thanks sweetie! It’s avocado toast with chicken and truffle 

I am not an avocado person but my god, that was delish!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my new Pallas clutch today.


----------



## dotty8

Poochie231080 said:


> Thanks sweetie! It’s avocado toast with chicken and truffle
> 
> I am not an avocado person but my god, that was delish!!



Yummy


----------



## RitaLA

Enjoying the day off ... exploring the beautiful California


----------



## RitaLA

Itsrainingstars said:


> World cup! Brazil vs Mexico!


Cheering for Brazil, right?


----------



## Yuki85

My work bag today


----------



## ultravisitor

Waiting to board...


----------



## Sunshine mama

ultravisitor said:


> Waiting to board...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4120478


Oh wow! This is so cool/cute! Love Have a great flight!


----------



## ultravisitor

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh wow! This is so cool/cute! Love Have a great flight!


Thank you! I'm not sure I can put into words how much I love this piece.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ultravisitor said:


> Thank you! I'm not sure I can put into words how much I love this piece.


Me too! Is it a recent piece?


----------



## ultravisitor

Sunshine mama said:


> Me too! Is it a recent piece?


It's from the Louis Vuitton and fragment design collaboration that was part of pre-fall 2017.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ultravisitor said:


> It's from the Louis Vuitton and fragment design collaboration that was part of pre-fall 2017.


Thank you!


----------



## Hollie91999

Cles and my baby at the park today.  Such a nice day.


----------



## Poochie231080

ultravisitor said:


> Waiting to board...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4120478



Love Fragment


----------



## dooneybaby

I'm carrying a Chanel today,  but it's full of LV goodies.


----------



## minababe

Poochie231080 said:


> Work companions



how do i get this Eifel tour stamp?? it Looks amazing


----------



## absolutpink

Hollie91999 said:


> Cles and my baby at the park today.  Such a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4120538
> View attachment 4120539



Your dog!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*HAPPY 4th of July!*


----------



## luvlux64

Beach necessities


----------



## Poochie231080

minababe said:


> how do i get this Eifel tour stamp?? it Looks amazing



This stamp is only available at flagship store Place Vendome in Paris. My friend went and got it for me


----------



## dooneybaby

Hollie91999 said:


> Cles and my baby at the park today.  Such a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4120538
> View attachment 4120539


I love my Cles too, but your fluffy little fuzzy baby is way cuter.


----------



## Sparklett22

Can’t decide what to pack!


----------



## AndreaM99

Happy 4th of July everyone!


----------



## fyn72

Out with DD shopping and lunch


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

Aoifs said:


> On a trip to Munich for a few days. Some pics from today wandering around the city. My patient husband didn't mind me wandering into every luxury store in the city. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4094408
> View attachment 4094409
> View attachment 4094410


Those TRUNKS!


----------



## Chiichan

My “Big Mom” and my tiny Wallet lol


----------



## trice1385

My layover buddy!


----------



## absolutpink

Just for fun!


----------



## PinkKelly

fyn72 said:


> Out with DD shopping and lunch
> View attachment 4121252


I love your bag! I haven’t carried mine, I got it June 29 but I’m waiting on my Samorga organizer but it did ship already. Do you have one and what color? I ordered cream.


----------



## Hollie91999

absolutpink said:


> Your dog!


Thank you,  he's my lovebug


----------



## Hollie91999

dooneybaby said:


> I love my Cles too, but your fluffy little fuzzy baby is way cuter.


Thank you.  He's my lovebug


----------



## fyn72

PinkKelly said:


> I love your bag! I haven’t carried mine, I got it June 29 but I’m waiting on my Samorga organizer but it did ship already. Do you have one and what color? I ordered cream.



Thanks! And congrats on yours! I have ordered cream too but hasn’t been shipped yet.. I put an old smaller purse bling one in there for now [emoji4]


----------



## fyn72

Catching up with a good friend in the city, with Brittany [emoji177]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Tanning my lv's while jonny is watching over them[emoji1] [emoji1] ..his favourite sun bathung place is always next to my bags haha
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Catching up with a good friend in the city, with Brittany [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121668


Very pretty!!!!!!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Happy Thursday my friends ♥


----------



## ccbaggirl89

fyn72 said:


> Catching up with a good friend in the city, with Brittany [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121668


This is soooo beautiful.


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

beachkaka said:


> Taking this beauty out, my first speedy. Now I got the reason why people can’t say enough good things about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109310


That bag looks SO sharp in the black empreinte!


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

Poochie231080 said:


> Work companions


HOLY MOLY what color and pattern is this on your PM?? I'm DYING. I need this color combo with the silver in my life


----------



## bccgal

beachkaka said:


> Taking this beauty out, my first speedy. Now I got the reason why people can’t say enough good things about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109310





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hi. Congrats on your Speedy. I just wanted say keep an eye on your bag. I had 2 brand new Empreinte Speedys in noir to have the brass rub off onto the leather. I was so disappointed because I love the Speedy. I hope yours does not do this too. It is a great bag.


----------



## MooMooVT

dooneybaby said:


> I'm carrying a Chanel today,  but it's full of LV goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4120578
> View attachment 4120579


Great shoes and pedi!


----------



## mcmrks

Sandra.AT said:


> Tanning my lv's while jonny is watching over them …


in croatia? my brother is sailing there right now.


----------



## AndreaM99

Enjoying super hot summer with super vibrant color of PM


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Sparklett22 said:


> Can’t decide what to pack!



I love your suitcase, it's so special! Do you take it with you on the plane or do you send it to your destination? I want one so badly but can't seem to make up my mind


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Leo the Lion said:


> Happy Thursday my friends [emoji813]



Are these both your bags that you take on the airplane? I love my speedy monogram when I travel, its so stylish!


----------



## bbcerisette66

AndreaM99 said:


> Enjoying super hot summer with super vibrant color of PM



Amazing color !!!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

AndreaM99 said:


> Enjoying super hot summer with super vibrant color of PM



I've seen this color recently when I went to the Louis Vuitton store to check out the Marine rouge Pochette Metis and I totally fell in love with the color of your bag! It’s perfect for summer time


----------



## bakeacookie

At work with my Hawaii Neverfull


----------



## lasvegasann

Hanging out on the couch!


----------



## tolliv

Traveling today


----------



## fabuleux

Charles California said:


> View attachment 4122379
> 
> 
> Loving it!


What a cool vintage piece! We don’t see these guys very often these days!! Enjoy!


----------



## Poochie231080

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> HOLY MOLY what color and pattern is this on your PM?? I'm DYING. I need this color combo with the silver in my life



It’s Pochette Metis Infrarouge


----------



## Sunshine mama

tolliv said:


> Traveling today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123576
> View attachment 4123579
> View attachment 4123580
> View attachment 4123581


Love the shirt to go with all your nice bags!


----------



## YellowMonster

Trying out my new explorer briefcase!


----------



## 1LV

YellowMonster said:


> Trying out my new explorer briefcase!


Nice.  I like your paddock horseshoe, too.


----------



## fyn72

A great night with my daughter and our LV’s [emoji173]️


----------



## shalomjude

fyn72 said:


> A great night with my daughter and our LV’s [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123717


Beautiful ... you look so young...hope you had a lovely time


----------



## fyn72

shalomjude said:


> Beautiful ... you look so young...hope you had a lovely time



Aww thank you! We had a lovely time, always love to see her [emoji173]️


----------



## katieny

A trip to the lake is delightful.


----------



## kristine Basco

Trying to beat the heat. Bad decision to bring this bag out though. I’ve read complaints about the glazing on empreinte pieces melting


----------



## Kenneth T

Have the clutch for a month and finally got to use it for a party


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> A great night with my daughter and our LV’s [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123717



What a lovely mother daughter duo.  She is very pretty — like you.


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> A great night with my daughter and our LV’s [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123717



You and your daughter are very pretty and very elegant !!! Mine is 22 and already loves LV bags [emoji6]


----------



## minababe

tolliv said:


> Traveling today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123576
> View attachment 4123579
> View attachment 4123580
> View attachment 4123581



so cool! for a sec I thought I'm in the celeb with lv thread ! Great shots !


----------



## Sandra.AT

mcmrks said:


> in croatia? my brother is sailing there right now.


Right[emoji1] [emoji1] It's wonderful there at the moment..perfect weather [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Counting down to England vs Sweden with Ms Graceful


----------



## tolliv

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the shirt to go with all your nice bags!



Thank you!


----------



## mak1203

katieny said:


> View attachment 4123770
> 
> A trip to the lake is delightful.


Your fur baby is beautiful


----------



## Lisa_S

Overnight trip to Toronto to see the Jays vs Yankees!! Packed my Pégase Légère 55 in monogram canvas!


----------



## Starbux32

Slg's at a new seafood restaurant I discovered!


----------



## Shereese90805

fyn72 said:


> Catching up with a good friend in the city, with Brittany [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121668


Soooo PRETTY!


----------



## Melli12

Kenneth T said:


> View attachment 4123888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have the clutch for a month and finally got to use it for a party


I want this bag!! May I ask you for the name of the bag? Can‘t find it on LV website. TIA


----------



## rocketbean

YellowMonster said:


> Trying out my new explorer briefcase!



How do you like this? I’m debating between this and portes documents jour - I like the latter because it comes in monogram Macassar ...


----------



## Prada Prince

My LV Palm Springs Backpack MM and Pochette Metis accompanying on my summer hols in Singapore...


----------



## pony_scientist

tolliv said:


> Traveling today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123576
> View attachment 4123579
> View attachment 4123580
> View attachment 4123581


Not to be creepy, but WOW you have a beautiful physique. You must live at the gym!! And yes, you look like a celebrity!


----------



## Rikireads

@tolliv

Boule bound? Looking great!


----------



## love2learn

fyn72 said:


> A great night with my daughter and our LV’s [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123717


Beautiful picture of you two!!  Love seeing your Brittany out and about.  And she matches your lovely blouse


----------



## fyn72

Iamminda said:


> What a lovely mother daughter duo.  She is very pretty — like you.


Naw thank you!


----------



## fyn72

bbcerisette66 said:


> You and your daughter are very pretty and very elegant !!! Mine is 22 and already loves LV bags [emoji6]


Thank you  My daughter is 22 as well haha, she loves lv and has a few slgs and the favorite


----------



## fyn72

At my sons wedding with Felicie Blossom, was a lovely afternoon after a wet soggy start..


----------



## YellowMonster

rocketbean said:


> How do you like this? I’m debating between this and portes documents jour - I like the latter because it comes in monogram Macassar ...



I love the bag, it’s very spacious and I love the less structured less formal look it gives. I think the eclipse colour is gonna be great for fall and winter


----------



## fabuleux

rocketbean said:


> How do you like this? I’m debating between this and portes documents jour - I like the latter because it comes in monogram Macassar ...


In my opinion, the PDJ is a disappointing bag.


----------



## raspberrypink

Prada Prince said:


> My LV Palm Springs Backpack MM and Pochette Metis accompanying on my summer hols in Singapore...
> 
> View attachment 4124824
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124825


Welcome to Singapore! Hope you have fun here!


----------



## Bingz

Taking my vintage Jeune Fille Monogram out today


----------



## fabuleux

Bingz said:


> Taking my vintage Jeune Fille Monogram out today


She’s now a Vieille Fille!


----------



## bbcerisette66

fabuleux said:


> She’s now a Vieille Fille!



Lol [emoji23] 
I forgot you were French too !!!
Bon dimanche


----------



## bbcerisette66

bbcerisette66 said:


> Lol [emoji23]
> I forgot you were French too !!!
> Bon dimanche



I forgot you are French ...
Mon anglais est pas au niveau du vôtre malheureusement. [emoji6]


----------



## fabuleux

bbcerisette66 said:


> I forgot you are French ...
> Mon anglais est pas au niveau du vôtre malheureusement. [emoji6]


Ce n’est qu’une question de pratique de la langue ma chère bbcerisette !


----------



## bbcerisette66

fabuleux said:


> Ce n’est qu’une question de pratique de la langue ma chère bbcerisette !



Yes !!!! 
Stéphanie


----------



## Aliluvlv

fyn72 said:


> At my sons wedding with Felicie Blossom, was a lovely afternoon after a wet soggy start..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125026
> View attachment 4125027


Congratulations! I love the look of this bag.  [emoji4]


----------



## dbaum

tolliv said:


> Traveling today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123576
> View attachment 4123579
> View attachment 4123580
> View attachment 4123581



Oh gosh. Love it! So travel stylish! I want a Carry All. Have you thought about getting a strap for it?


----------



## beachkaka

bccgal said:


> View attachment 4122320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Congrats on your Speedy. I just wanted say keep an eye on your bag. I had 2 brand new Empreinte Speedys in noir to have the brass rub off onto the leather. I was so disappointed because I love the Speedy. I hope yours does not do this too. It is a great bag.



Thanks so much for your reminder, sorry it happened on your bags, but in the photo, the brass mark on the leather isn’t that obvious, it won’t bother me if it has to happen on mine. Enjoy your gorgeous bags too!


----------



## Mischka7211

Off to a friends wedding with my pochette voyage [emoji4]


----------



## Mischka7211

One more pic [emoji4]


----------



## Melli12

Out for Sunday lunch in a nice restaurant today. My bag always gets her own chair


----------



## Starbux32

Melli12 said:


> View attachment 4125407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for Sunday lunch in a nice restaurant today. My bag always gets her own chair


I dont have anything DA because I wear black almost everyday and my only pop of color are my purses but if I ever get a bag in this print, it would probably be this beauty! I love it!!!


----------



## bccgal

beachkaka said:


> Thanks so much for your reminder, sorry it happened on your bags, but in the photo, the brass mark on the leather isn’t that obvious, it won’t bother me if it has to happen on mine. Enjoy your gorgeous bags too!


You're welcome. If it does you should be able to wipe it off too. . Thank you.  Enjoy your beautiful Speedy.


----------



## luvlux64

My Beach buddy, Mini pochette  ... but I realize, I needed a bigger one that’ll fit my phone


----------



## ivonna

Out and about with my Pallas


----------



## katieny

mak1203 said:


> Your fur baby is beautiful


Thank you! She's a sweetie.


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## frivofrugalista

Out to brunch with duffle...


----------



## MooMooVT

luvlux64 said:


> My Beach buddy, Mini pochette  ... but I realize, I needed a bigger one that’ll fit my phone
> View attachment 4125641


I've never wanted a mon mono mini pochette more!!! You're both wonderfully stylish and horribly enabling at the same time


----------



## Purrsey

Monday “Blue”


----------



## viewwing

foreverbagslove said:


> View attachment 4125775


Love the mono strap with this speedy!


----------



## mdcx

ivonna said:


> Out and about with my Pallas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125656


This bag is so beautiful, love the colour combo! And your outfit compliments the bag so much


----------



## myluvofbags

With my Lockme bb in Rubis and UNICEF bracelet


----------



## fyn72

myluvofbags said:


> With my Lockme bb in Rubis and UNICEF bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125916


It's a really nice red on this Lockme bb


----------



## restricter

I brought my Rubis Neo Bucket to work with me.


----------



## vivian518

Waiting for furnitures to be delivered at my new place.


----------



## fyn72

vivian518 said:


> View attachment 4126696
> 
> 
> Waiting for furnitures to be delivered at my new place.


Aaahhhh! I have this bag in the same colour and so rarely see pics of other people with it in the Rose Ballerine..still makes my heart sing  So pretty! enjoy your new place!


----------



## Sunshine mama

restricter said:


> I brought my Rubis Neo Bucket to work with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126144


Such a cool bag!



vivian518 said:


> View attachment 4126696
> 
> 
> Waiting for furnitures to be delivered at my new place.


So cute and sweet! Congrats on your new place!


----------



## fyn72

I love winter [emoji300]️


----------



## myluvofbags

fyn72 said:


> I love winter [emoji300]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126867


Nice action shot


----------



## AndreaM99

mdcx said:


> This bag is so beautiful, love the colour combo! And your outfit compliments the bag so much


Cannot agree more,  your CC espadrille are awesome!


----------



## PrincessAsya

fyn72 said:


> Aaahhhh! I have this bag in the same colour and so rarely see pics of other people with it in the Rose Ballerine..still makes my heart sing  So pretty! enjoy your new place!



It's a very fine color for truly fine women.  I saw it in the store and it just wasn't plain, rugged me.  I envy you for being able to pull it so well, in so much style, without overdoing anything.  I guess that just spared me a few thousand for a Cappucines that I so much like that also falls in the same category


----------



## bykaraanne

My first time sharing! Used my Neverfull MM DA as a work bag today to work on my business at Starbucks. I love how it fits my 15” MBP and so much more. ☺️


----------



## fyn72

PrincessAsya said:


> It's a very fine color for truly fine women.  I saw it in the store and it just wasn't plain, rugged me.  I envy you for being able to pull it so well, in so much style, without overdoing anything.  I guess that just spared me a few thousand for a Cappucines that I so much like that also falls in the same category



Aww what a lovely thing to say! I am generally a plain sort of woman.. it’s a treat for me to dress a bit nicer and take the pretties out [emoji177] the capucines is beautiful and I wear with jeans! I feel the B.B. size not too dressy like the larger sizes [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

vivian518 said:


> View attachment 4126696
> 
> 
> Waiting for furnitures to be delivered at my new place.


Love this! Congratulations on your new place (and gorgeous bag)!


----------



## luvLV18

fyn72 said:


> Out with DD shopping and lunch
> View attachment 4121252


How are you enjoying the bag?  I know you exchanged your NF for it. Pros/cons?? TIA


----------



## luvLV18

vivian518 said:


> View attachment 4126696
> 
> 
> Waiting for furnitures to be delivered at my new place.


You are definitely waiting in style!


----------



## YellowMonster

Off to meet with a client today


----------



## Sandra.AT

Enjoying the sundown with my montaigne mm


----------



## fabuleux

Pochette Voyage in Monogram Eclipse. 
Nice, France.


----------



## LuckyBitch

ivonna said:


> Out and about with my Pallas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125656


Très chic...


----------



## missconvy

DG 4 key holder


----------



## myluvofbags

fabuleux said:


> Pochette Voyage in Monogram Eclipse.
> Nice, France.


Love this print


----------



## fyn72

luvLV18 said:


> How are you enjoying the bag?  I know you exchanged your NF for it. Pros/cons?? TIA


Hi! I love it! I used it the very next day after exchanging. It suits the pattern since it looks like a little trunk on the speedy. The only con would be the thinness of the new canvas.. you definitely need an organiser in there to keep the shape.


----------



## fyn72

kristine Basco said:


> View attachment 4123804
> 
> 
> Trying to beat the heat. Bad decision to bring this bag out though. I’ve read complaints about the glazing on empreinte pieces melting


If you bought the bag after 2014 you don't have to worry. They reformulated the glazing. Love the montaigne Empreinte!


----------



## vivian518

fyn72 said:


> Aaahhhh! I have this bag in the same colour and so rarely see pics of other people with it in the Rose Ballerine..still makes my heart sing  So pretty! enjoy your new place!



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## vivian518

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a cool bag!
> 
> 
> So cute and sweet! Congrats on your new place!



Thanks!!


----------



## vivian518

Aliluvlv said:


> Love this! Congratulations on your new place (and gorgeous bag)!



Thank you[emoji173]️


----------



## vivian518

luvLV18 said:


> You are definitely waiting in style!



Hahaha, thanks!


----------



## vivian518

fyn72 said:


> Aww what a lovely thing to say! I am generally a plain sort of woman.. it’s a treat for me to dress a bit nicer and take the pretties out [emoji177] the capucines is beautiful and I wear with jeans! I feel the B.B. size not too dressy like the larger sizes [emoji4]



Agree with the BB size for the Capucines. I have one in PM, black with GHW, way more dressy and a bit businessy even. Still a very classy bag, but relatively hard to coordinate, wish I got the B.B. size instead. 

The rose ballerina color just need to be balanced out with more gender neutral items. I was wearing loose jeans and a biker jacket on top.


----------



## fyn72

vivian518 said:


> Agree with the BB size for the Capucines. I have one in PM, black with GHW, way more dressy and a bit businessy even. Still a very classy bag, but relatively hard to coordinate, wish I got the B.B. size instead.
> 
> The rose ballerina color just need to be balanced out with more gender neutral items. I was wearing loose jeans and a biker jacket on top.


oh I see!


----------



## Prufrock613

Neverfull MM pouchette on a horseback ride, in Arizona.  I took her everyday, while riding.  She didn’t completely fit, but it kept my phone safe during monsoon season!


----------



## AndreaM99




----------



## Sunshine mama

Prufrock613 said:


> Neverfull MM pouchette on a horseback ride, in Arizona.  I took her everyday, while riding.  She didn’t completely fit, but it kept my phone safe during monsoon season!


Wow. I never knew Arizona has a monsoon season! And that's a cool picture you took!


----------



## dooneybaby

I'm hobo-ing it today.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Prufrock613 said:


> Neverfull MM pouchette on a horseback ride, in Arizona.  I took her everyday, while riding.  She didn’t completely fit, but it kept my phone safe during monsoon season!


Now that's an action shot![emoji1]


----------



## KAPink

Headed to work this morning with my new DA Graceful MM birthday present - I love her!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Headed to Philly and on to Margate NJ for a long weekend visit with my sister.  NF is such a great travel bag [emoji1]


----------



## AtN

Aliluvlv said:


> Headed to Philly and on to Margate NJ for a long weekend visit with my sister.  NF is such a great travel bag [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4128700


LOVE IT!! Is it the MM or the GM?


----------



## musiclover

Summer wine and Louis Vuitton. A pretty perfect combination!


----------



## sacha1009

KAPink said:


> Headed to work this morning with my new DA Graceful MM birthday present - I love her!!


Like it..


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines Cloudy at work for the first time


----------



## fyn72

At the doctor waiting with favorite pm, love this one for errands when I don’t need to carry much [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Pallas clutch.


----------



## Aryel

I just left my job of twelve years and today is the start of my month and a half vacation till a new job in September! 
Just relaxing at a park with a good book on hand


----------



## vintagelv18

Tanning by the pool on this gorgeous day!


----------



## sbuxaddict

Exploring a new city with my Palm Springs mini!


----------



## fyn72

Waiting for the nurse to take blood for cholesterol test [emoji53] no need for a bag today


----------



## myluvofbags

fyn72 said:


> Waiting for the nurse to take blood for cholesterol test [emoji53] no need for a bag today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130179


Looking chic. Denim and pink look good together


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Waiting for my sushi lunch !


----------



## Aliluvlv

AtN said:


> LOVE IT!! Is it the MM or the GM?


Thank you! [emoji173] It's the MM (my world tour line).


----------



## Aliluvlv

Aryel said:


> I just left my job of twelve years and today is the start of my month and a half vacation till a new job in September!
> Just relaxing at a park with a good book on hand


What a great way to enjoy the time off. [emoji7]


----------



## Aliluvlv

fyn72 said:


> Waiting for the nurse to take blood for cholesterol test [emoji53] no need for a bag today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130179


[emoji7] Gorgeous!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Itsrainingstars said:


> Waiting for my sushi lunch !


Great photo, and nails!


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Waiting for the nurse to take blood for cholesterol test [emoji53] no need for a bag today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130179



[emoji23] 
I love Mahina leather especially in magnolia colour [emoji106]


----------



## Prufrock613

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow. I never knew Arizona has a monsoon season! And that's a cool picture you took!


Thank you!  It’s not easy taking pics while riding.  It was my first time riding in the desert- I always thought monsoons were in southern Asia.  I learned a lot!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Prufrock613 said:


> Thank you!  It’s not easy taking pics while riding.  It was my first time riding in the desert- I always thought monsoons were in southern Asia.  I learned a lot!


Me too. I thought it was in south Asia as well!


----------



## MooMooVT

Aryel said:


> I just left my job of twelve years and today is the start of my month and a half vacation till a new job in September!
> Just relaxing at a park with a good book on hand


So exciting! Congrats & enjoy the rest of the summer!


----------



## Prufrock613

Aryel said:


> I just left my job of twelve years and today is the start of my month and a half vacation till a new job in September!
> Just relaxing at a park with a good book on hand


Onward and upward❤️ Congrats!  Enjoy this time


----------



## tolliv

dbaum said:


> Oh gosh. Love it! So travel stylish! I want a Carry All. Have you thought about getting a strap for it?



I would love for it to have a strap but I think it would pull on the handles. It does get heavy because of the base. So I’m on the fence about this bag altogether.


----------



## M5_Traveler

Took the doctor out for a spin, in downtown München! Prost


----------



## Aliluvlv

M5_Traveler said:


> Took the doctor out for a spin, in downtown München! Prost


Love this! [emoji1]


----------



## julia.pa

whipped out my speedy again this week. hadn‘t worn her in forever


----------



## FortySomething

Itsrainingstars said:


> Waiting for my sushi lunch !


I think this is my most used thing from LV (or any other brand). It is my mini-wallet + key ring (has my DL + Medical card + Dental card + Company CC + personal CC + bank card). I have my home and car keys attached to the clip thing. This and my phone is all I need when I run out the door


----------



## fabuleux

Left over gift boxes going to our garage sale tomorrow.


----------



## AndreaM99

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4131213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left over gift boxes going to our garage sale tomorrow.


I want them all!


----------



## AndreaM99

AndreaM99 said:


> I want them all!


Seriously!


----------



## fabuleux

AndreaM99 said:


> I want them all!


I get rid of all my boxes pretty quickly and I m amazed how many of them are still around!!


----------



## itsmree

i want to go to your


fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4131213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left over gift boxes going to our garage sale tomorrow.


 garage sale!!


----------



## Bingz

I did wonder if people buy empty boxes actually - I'm guessing the answer is yes! Perhaps I should try to sell some of mine  but what do people use them for?!


----------



## viewwing

Bingz said:


> I did wonder if people buy empty boxes actually - I'm guessing the answer is yes! Perhaps I should try to sell some of mine  but what do people use them for?!


Put fake bags or slgs in them n sell them as authentic. One of the reasons people buy them...hopefully not the only one.


----------



## fabuleux

viewwing said:


> Put fake bags or slgs in them n sell them as authentic. One of the reasons people buy them...hopefully not the only one.


Some people buy preloved items and want the box for some reasons...


----------



## AndreaM99

viewwing said:


> Put fake bags or slgs in them n sell them as authentic. One of the reasons people buy them...hopefully not the only one.


Yeah, I have to agree...it is unfortunate...eBay, Tradesy, you can find them everywhere. People try different things to test what works for others...I got asked so many times to sell my original receipt and packaging to other sellers who sell fakes or at least items of questionable origin...


----------



## AndreaM99

fabuleux said:


> Some people buy preloved items and want the box for some reasons...


Yeah, I personally have done that for couple of times. I bought few discontinued items, I wanted them so badly (of course, right? ), but without the packaging it was kinda "naked", so I bought also dustbags and boxes and this way I started my own journey of learning what is fake and what is authentic. Very impressive, I learned a lot about the black market, people, their personalities, intentions, motives...guys, it is a jungle and I thought I have seen a lot! If possibIe I shop only at LV, sometimes on eBay, if there is absolutely no way how to get the item, but without my previous experience as a seller and buyer I would be totally freaked out! It is so hard to recognize original from a fake! I honestly do not know what is better: to distroy the packaging or to sell for very high price (to discourage fakers from buying my authentic stuff...) It is a jungle...


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

My denim Twice/ Twinset made the perfect summer bag for running around town today.


----------



## Spellwriter

Roxannek said:


> Thank you so much!  I was thinking most people would think I was fairly weird for displaying them like this, but it just makes me smile.



I have been meaning to do this for so long! We’re in a rental right now that my husbands work is paying for and we just sold our New Orleans house so I feel like all my stuff is homeless . My closet is embarrassing. A friend came over and was like...do you seriously just have louboutins and Fendi shoes and designer clothes in a pile on the floor?!? I’m awful lol. My bags are, at least, off the ground and sitting on shelves. I got some great pieces recently and really want to do a huge clothing purge and organize everything but it feels so weird to do anything too permanent in a place we probably won’t live in for much longer!


----------



## pixiejenna

luvlux64 said:


> Beach necessities
> View attachment 4120843



I didn’t know that you can customize this piece! Now I’ll have to check it out.


----------



## tmasjeg

Here’s my Keepall 60, my Marco wallet and my Montsouris GM ready for a weekend getaway. 

And me on the reflection. ‍♂️


----------



## Iamminda

ChevaliereNoir said:


> My denim Twice/ Twinset made the perfect summer bag for running around town today.



So pretty — looks like the perfect summer ensemble there.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Headed to Philly and on to Margate NJ for a long weekend visit with my sister.  NF is such a great travel bag [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4128700



Perfect bag for a trip — enjoy your visit with your sister A


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Pallas clutch.



Beautiful look DM (loving your hair!)


----------



## Yuki85

My favorite LV bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lindse

My beautiful speedy 30 World tour edition


----------



## Sunshine mama

First time using the mini pochette as a crossbody bag! So lightweight!


----------



## musiclover

ChevaliereNoir said:


> My denim Twice/ Twinset made the perfect summer bag for running around town today.


CN, I wanted to tell you how much I love this colour.  It’s so pretty.  I really love blues, summer and year-round.


----------



## katieny

Out running errands with Speedy 25. I love this bag again.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful look DM (loving your hair!)


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Yuki85 said:


> My favorite LV bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4131778


Mine too!


----------



## Bingz

viewwing said:


> Put fake bags or slgs in them n sell them as authentic. One of the reasons people buy them...hopefully not the only one.





AndreaM99 said:


> Yeah, I have to agree...it is unfortunate...eBay, Tradesy, you can find them everywhere. People try different things to test what works for others...I got asked so many times to sell my original receipt and packaging to other sellers who sell fakes or at least items of questionable origin...


Ahh it didn't even cross my mind that people would buy boxes to sell fakes in. I just thought maybe people would use them to store jewellery or something. Shows how naive I am 

Anyway, I used my Monogram Neonoe for the first time ever today! I absolutely adore this bag!!  The adjustable strap is so handy, I love the fact that you can wear it either on the shoulder or cross body.


----------



## Starbux32

My workout partner.


----------



## PamK

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4132380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workout partner.



Beautiful!! We’re twins - one of my favorites!


----------



## Starbux32

PamK said:


> Beautiful!! We’re twins - one of my favorites!


Thanks! You're right, one of my favorites too!!!!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — looks like the perfect summer ensemble there.





musiclover said:


> CN, I wanted to tell you how much I love this colour.  It’s so pretty.  I really love blues, summer and year-round.



Thank you! 

Well, I guess if it ain’t broke, don’t fix it. This bag made a great duo at dinner tonight with my pretty pink hibiscus beer.


----------



## FortySomething

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Well, I guess if it ain’t broke, don’t fix it. This bag made a great duo at dinner tonight with my pretty pink hibiscus beer.


Hibiscus beer? What does it taste like? Sounds yum!


----------



## AndreaM99

Enjoying fantastic sunny day


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

FortySomething said:


> Hibiscus beer? What does it taste like? Sounds yum!



The one I had is a Belgian witbier style, and it’s a little less fruity than many I’ve had in the style (especially Blue Moon).


----------



## fyn72

loving the bright colors [emoji173]️


----------



## myluvofbags

AndreaM99 said:


> Enjoying fantastic sunny day


Great ensemble, your bag and shoes look perfect together.


----------



## AndreaM99

myluvofbags said:


> Great ensemble, your bag and shoes look perfect together.


Thank you darling! I did not do much of planning; this is one of that day when you open your closet and the whole outfit jumps on you and it looks simply great together


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

At milky lane ordering a berry and meringue waffle with bae is the greatest way to start the day


----------



## Sunshine mama

AndreaM99 said:


> Thank you darling! I did not do much of planning; this is one of that day when you open your closet and the whole outfit jumps on you and it looks simply great together


Love it when this happens!


----------



## lettuceshop

Melli12 said:


> View attachment 4064969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Propriano enjoying a good coffee during some shopping. I am always undecided if I should wear here with side snaps open or snapped... in general I like both ways....


I am so in love with this bag! It’s the only LV I’ve ever loved. Tried in on yesterday in the store...wow.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Go Croatia


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> Go Croatia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4133073
> View attachment 4133074


Vive la France !!!
Go !!!!


----------



## sydnrich

Yuki85 said:


> My favorite LV bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4131778


Gorgeous Bag!


----------



## bbcerisette66

bbcerisette66 said:


> Vive la France !!!
> Go !!!!



We are the champions [emoji632]


----------



## bbcerisette66

bbcerisette66 said:


> We are the champions [emoji632]





France :
Best foot ball team of the world 
Best designers of the world 
[emoji632][emoji632][emoji632][emoji106]


----------



## Rosalie Rodriguez

I take my LV from winter to summer


----------



## Aliluvlv

Headed back home. [emoji4]


----------



## elinda

Sandra.AT said:


> Go Croatia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4133073
> View attachment 4133074


Ah sorry you didn’t win!
Love Croatia; going there for the third summer in a row after 10 days.


----------



## ScottyGal

Alma bb accompanied me to Berlin this weekend for my hen do/batchelorette party!


----------



## ScottyGal

BB in Berlin [emoji629] ready to help me party it up on my girls trip before my wedding [emoji629]


----------



## miumiu2046

Sandra.AT said:


> Go Croatia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4133073
> View attachment 4133074



What city is this? Just wondering. Went to Croatia last year and loved it. [emoji76]

Where is the nearest LV in your country? Was gonna check out the store and realized there wasn’t one.


----------



## ScottyGal

Alma bb at the Reichstag [emoji629]


----------



## Hollie91999

Out and About with my Lovebug.


----------



## mdcx

Rosalie Rodriguez said:


> I take my LV from winter to summer


Very cute and your curly hair in the first pic is so gorgeous!


----------



## KAPink

_Lee said:


> Alma bb at the Reichstag [emoji629]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4133437


Love these! Hope you had fun with your girls!


----------



## WonderWoman76

AndreaM99 said:


> Busy day...running errands.



Perfect for Summer!


----------



## Sparklett22

NF and ponthieu getting comfortable in our hotel room


----------



## Sparklett22

Disneyland ready


----------



## Sandra.AT

miumiu2046 said:


> What city is this? Just wondering. Went to Croatia last year and loved it. [emoji76]
> 
> Where is the nearest LV in your country? Was gonna check out the store and realized there wasn’t one.


It is zadar [emoji1] I'm not living in croatia but have a house here. I think, croatia doesn't have a LV store. If any city has one than just Zagreb but I doubt that also.


----------



## Sandra.AT

elinda said:


> Ah sorry you didn’t win!
> Love Croatia; going there for the third summer in a row after 10 days.


That's not a Problem [emoji1] we are all happy that crotia got so far and we celebrated it like they won ..it was a great and exiting game[emoji1]


----------



## M5_Traveler

Sandra.AT said:


> That's not a Problem [emoji1] we are all happy that crotia got so far and we celebrated it like they won ..it was a great and exiting game[emoji1]



France may have won the World Cup, but Croatia won our hearts !!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparklett22 said:


> Disneyland ready


Cute!!!! Have a wonderful time!!!!


----------



## pmburk

My Graceful MM before work this morning


----------



## fabuleux

Tanger Tote, Runway SS05.


----------



## Poochie231080

fabuleux said:


> Tanger Tote, Runway SS05.
> View attachment 4134076


 
I love this bag! I have the other version, rhe white/blue striped


----------



## Poochie231080

Posing together


----------



## fabuleux

Poochie231080 said:


> I love this bag! I have the other version, rhe white/blue striped


Do you have the little pillow too?


----------



## Poochie231080

fabuleux said:


> Do you have the little pillow too?



I do! I wonder what it is for


----------



## Redenkeew

fabuleux said:


> Tanger Tote, Runway SS05.
> View attachment 4134076


----------



## Redenkeew

Poochie231080 said:


> Posing together



OMG that Doraemon


----------



## KAPink

pmburk said:


> My Graceful MM before work this morning


So pretty! I have the DA, but love it in the mono and the DE, too... such a great bag that's quickly becoming a favorite!!


----------



## fabuleux

Redenkeew said:


>


I see that you still haven’t shipped my blanket!


----------



## viewwing

Waiting for me to go!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fabuleux said:


> Tanger Tote, Runway SS05.
> View attachment 4134076


Love this tote! What does the side look like?
Also,  can you crossbody it via the handle rings by attaching a strap?


----------



## fabuleux

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this tote! What does the side look like?
> Also,  can you crossbody it via the handle rings by attaching a strap?


Thanks. The handles are long enough to wear over your shoulder. I guess you could attach a strap to the hardware, although I have never tried that. The sides are flat.


----------



## myluvofbags

viewwing said:


> Waiting for me to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4134360


Simply stunning


----------



## viewwing

myluvofbags said:


> Simply stunning


Thank u!


----------



## fyn72

Purchased A couple of small things [emoji177]


----------



## fyn72

In store today [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## 23adeline

One of my favourite , Lockit Revelation at work today


----------



## Aliluvlv

fyn72 said:


> In store today [emoji4][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4134763


Love your look! Beautiful!


----------



## KAPink

fyn72 said:


> In store today [emoji4][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4134763


I love that scarf - looks so pretty on you!!


----------



## miumiu2046

Sandra.AT said:


> It is zadar [emoji1] I'm not living in croatia but have a house here. I think, croatia doesn't have a LV store. If any city has one than just Zagreb but I doubt that also.



I checked while I was there last year and there isn’t any in Zagreb. [emoji80]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

frivofrugalista said:


> Out to brunch with duffle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125820



Love it!!![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## fyn72

Aliluvlv said:


> Love your look! Beautiful!





KAPink said:


> I love that scarf - looks so pretty on you!!


Aww thank you so much sweeties!


----------



## myluvofbags

Having lunch at a mall and noticed the wall in the background in DE!


----------



## Missydora

We are super proud parents took this pic whilst waiting for dd's graduation ceremony to get under way.  Took my fav handbag.


----------



## KAPink

First time using my new monogram PM! Busy work day ahead - excited to see how she does! (As much as I love my beautiful LVs, I work hard for them and they need to be functional. Well, at least most of them haha.)


----------



## lilmissmeca

View of my coffee table while my cousins were in town visiting


----------



## Jordyaddict

My cles with me at the gym


----------



## Babyblue033

As always, my only "outing" which is to drop off my son at preschool. Been thinking about selling this but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## viewwing

Babyblue033 said:


> As always, my only "outing" which is to drop off my son at preschool. Been thinking about selling this but now I'm not so sure.
> View attachment 4136517


Awww don’t sell. It’s a beautiful bag... I wish I’d gotten it before it was discontinued. I just can’t do preowned.


----------



## redjellybean

Light , simple and pretty for summer


----------



## NeLVoe

My birthday gift: the stunning Twist bracelet


----------



## MooMooVT

cruisin’ to work with this pretty gal!


----------



## Poochie231080

Doggy wants to play


----------



## Live_Love_Bags

Babyblue033 said:


> As always, my only "outing" which is to drop off my son at preschool. Been thinking about selling this but now I'm not so sure.
> View attachment 4136517




If you ever do decide , would it be on e-bay ?


----------



## dmmiller

Alma bb patiently waiting for a bank deposit.  I thought she'd only be for weekends but I have been carrying her since I got her.  Love her...so perfect for summer.


----------



## Roxannek

Enjoying dinner with my sweet hubby for my birthday at Four Winds in Wills Point, Texas. Just beautiful! Favorite drink, very dirty vodka martini and favorite LV purse!


----------



## PamK

Roxannek said:


> Enjoying dinner with my sweet hubby for my birthday at Four Winds in Wills Point, Texas. Just beautiful! Favorite drink, very dirty vodka martini and favorite LV purse!
> View attachment 4136903



Awesome picture!! Happy Birthday Roxannek!


----------



## Roxannek

PamK said:


> Awesome picture!! Happy Birthday Roxannek!


Thank you sweetie! I am a lucky girl! Looking forward to my next 56 years


----------



## Babyblue033

Live_Love_Bags said:


> If you ever do decide , would it be on e-bay ?


I guess so, as wary as I am of selling on Ebay it will probably get me the most dollar.

As much as I want to keep it because it really is a nice bag, I just don't wear it. Before today, it was in its dust bag for probably over a year.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Roxannek said:


> Enjoying dinner with my sweet hubby for my birthday at Four Winds in Wills Point, Texas. Just beautiful! Favorite drink, very dirty vodka martini and favorite LV purse!
> View attachment 4136903


Happy birthday! Looks like you're celebrating in style! [emoji4]


----------



## Mertsa

The heat wave has been insane with daily temperatures going well over 30 degrees celsius (88 fahrenheit) here in Helsinki (HEL for short, imagine that) Finland, so my trusty Eva has had lots of action! I couldn’t even imagine toting a larger bag with me. Todays lunchtime picnic feast was nepalise kukhura tikka and khasi kebab


----------



## Missydora

Roxannek said:


> Enjoying dinner with my sweet hubby for my birthday at Four Winds in Wills Point, Texas. Just beautiful! Favorite drink, very dirty vodka martini and favorite LV purse!
> View attachment 4136903


Many Happy Returns. Love your spirit of really enjoying life to the max


----------



## Belgian22

Waiting for the Doctor. One of my favorites.


----------



## mnl

WT NF in grand central station.  It’s carrying my road pop


----------



## Roxannek

Missydora said:


> Many Happy Returns. Love your spirit of really enjoying life to the max


Oh thank you so much!


----------



## Live_Love_Bags

Babyblue033 said:


> I guess so, as wary as I am of selling on Ebay it will probably get me the most dollar.
> 
> As much as I want to keep it because it really is a nice bag, I just don't wear it. Before today, it was in its dust bag for probably over a year.




looks in excellent condition ! the ones i am seeing on e-bay the insides are stained so badly. I just discovered this one today, for some reason all of the photos are not loading I can not see all of the photos.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUIT...:z9sAAOSwEfZbLDn3:sc:USPSPriority!27405!US!-1


----------



## Chiichan

My adventuring bag came with me on vacation.


----------



## trice1385

Roxannek said:


> Enjoying dinner with my sweet hubby for my birthday at Four Winds in Wills Point, Texas. Just beautiful! Favorite drink, very dirty vodka martini and favorite LV purse!
> View attachment 4136903



Omg! That’s my all time favorite drink. I always sound so “dirty” saying I want it “extra dirty.” Lol. If you like spice, you should try a “hot and dirty.” It’s pretty much a spicy dirty martini. I love how you dressed up your PM also!


----------



## Roxannek

trice1385 said:


> Omg! That’s my all time favorite drink. I always sound so “dirty” saying I want it “extra dirty.” Lol. If you like spice, you should try a “hot and dirty.” It’s pretty much a spicy dirty martini. I love how you dressed up your PM also!


Oh wow! That sounds sooo good! I love spicy! It is sort of embarrassing to ask for a very dirty martini. I will whisper my order of a hot and dirty one! Haha!


----------



## jadie1

Sitting with me at the hair salon


----------



## Aliluvlv

mnl said:


> WT NF in grand central station.  It’s carrying my road pop [emoji3]
> View attachment 4137501
> View attachment 4137503
> View attachment 4137504


Nice! For a NF that's looking pretty full. [emoji1] That's the only kind of "pop" my sister likes too!


----------



## SarkyCat

Missydora said:


> We are super proud parents took this pic whilst waiting for dd's graduation ceremony to get under way.  Took my fav handbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4136243



Wills memorial building. Great city, great uni


----------



## Styleanyone

My Alma from fall 2018 time trunk.


----------



## Missydora

SarkyCat said:


> Wills memorial building. Great city, great uni


Omg  you know the building and Bristol   Fab city.  It felt like Hogwarts the Wills Building.


----------



## Iamminda

Chiichan said:


> My adventuring bag came with me on vacation.
> 
> View attachment 4137734



Love all the charms as well as your backpack.  Have a fun vacation.


----------



## Chiichan

Iamminda said:


> Love all the charms as well as your backpack.  Have a fun vacation.



You as well! [emoji173]️


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 4123382
> 
> 
> At work with my Hawaii Neverfull


Just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cheidel

ivonna said:


> Out and about with my Pallas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125656


Love the bag and the shoes!!!! Beautiful matching combo!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Aliluvlv said:


> Headed to Philly and on to Margate NJ for a long weekend visit with my sister.  NF is such a great travel bag [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4128700


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

cheidel said:


> Beautiful!!!!


Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## mdcx

Chiichan said:


> My adventuring bag came with me on vacation.
> 
> View attachment 4137734


Are they your children's names on the tags? If so, that is such a cute idea


----------



## j19

Some photos from my birthday (July 19th)


----------



## Chiichan

mdcx said:


> Are they your children's names on the tags? If so, that is such a cute idea



Yes they are! They were meant to go on their own luggage, but DS felt I should use his so that I never forget him. DD was upset that she did not have representation on my bag and here we are lol.


----------



## AndreaM99

Could not resist...


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

KAPink said:


> View attachment 4136273
> 
> 
> First time using my new monogram PM! Busy work day ahead - excited to see how she does! (As much as I love my beautiful LVs, I work hard for them and they need to be functional. Well, at least most of them haha.)



You look gorgeous with your new Pochette Metis monogram! I’ve been trying to track down the monogram version for ages and the wait lists are super long. Any tips?


----------



## vasthorizon

At the amusement park!


----------



## absolutpink

AndreaM99 said:


> Could not resist...


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## A Yah Suh

Monogram Eclipse 45 Keepall, on the way to the airport!


----------



## Jordyaddict

My favourite mm out with me for the evening.


----------



## SarkyCat

Missydora said:


> Omg  you know the building and Bristol   Fab city.  It felt like Hogwarts the Wills Building.



 ooooh yes. Had my own postgrad ceremony in the Wills. Used to drink cocktails next door...


----------



## Missydora

SarkyCat said:


> ooooh yes. Had my own postgrad ceremony in the Wills. Used to drink cocktails next door...


Lucky!  DD would love to go back there one day to do her PhD.


----------



## Missydora

AndreaM99 said:


> Could not resist...


Is this an optical illusion with the mirrors  my brain and eyes is trying to fathom it out.


----------



## AndreaM99

Missydora said:


> Is this an optical illusion with the mirrors  my brain and eyes is trying to fathom it out.



Yes, when you place 2 mirrors in particular angle it creates this illusion. I wish I can multiply my bags like this!


----------



## viewwing

Styleanyone said:


> My Alma from fall 2018 time trunk.
> View attachment 4137953


Is this Alma heavier than the canvas Alma?


----------



## fyn72

Beautiful day for a drive, and nice coffee [emoji477]️


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

My fav grab n go item at a Thai Restaurant


----------



## musiclover

Berry cooler cocktail and Rosalie before our golf game.



Now, PA OM waiting on the first tee.


----------



## Aliluvlv

musiclover said:


> Berry cooler cocktail and Rosalie before our golf game.
> View attachment 4139155
> 
> 
> Now, PA OM waiting on the first tee.
> View attachment 4139159


Ha! Love how the drink matches the pink snap [emoji4]


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> Ha! Love how the drink matches the pink snap [emoji4]


Ha ha! Me, too!  I didn’t even notice that before.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Berry cooler cocktail and Rosalie before our golf game.
> View attachment 4139155
> 
> 
> Now, PA OM waiting on the first tee.
> View attachment 4139159



What a beautiful day for golf!!  Loving your SLGs.


----------



## PrincessAsya

My shopping companion today. Unbelievably versatile bag!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful day for golf!!  Loving your SLGs.


Thank you, IM!  It’s my first time out since injuring my shoulder so mostly concentrating on my short game.


----------



## musiclover

PrincessAsya said:


> My shopping companion today. Unbelievably versatile bag!
> 
> View attachment 4139653


I love your Speedy. I have the 30 in this print and it’s a fabulous bag. Your dress is beautiful. I adore florals!


----------



## AndreaM99

Wedding time! Milla MM clutch does not hold that much, but enough to carry all necessities I need. I enjoyed her.


----------



## KAPink

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> You look gorgeous with your new Pochette Metis monogram! I’ve been trying to track down the monogram version for ages and the wait lists are super long. Any tips?



Thank you! I totally lucked into mine. I went to the store to pick up a repair and asked my SA if by any chance they had one since I’ve had my eye on it for a while. She said they were about to unbox that day’s shipment - she called me back in an hour and they had gotten ONE in! I jumped on it and she was mine! My SA said that 5 women tried to buy it before I came back that afternoon to pick it up haha. I’d say just keep calling around - I know others have had luck with the department store LVs.


----------



## SeattleLVLover

At Disney World with MWT PSM and finally have the perfect charm thanks to my Pochette extender.


----------



## trippinonsunshine

AndreaM99 said:


> Enjoying fantastic sunny day


do you mind telling me what shoes you have on?  lovely


----------



## AndreaM99

trippinonsunshine said:


> do you mind telling me what shoes you have on?  lovely


Not at all! Cole Haan "Tali" Bow ballet flat. I appreciate the comfort and elegant look for the price. I have them also in black and navy blue color. Check them out!


----------



## tolliv

I pulled this beauty out today.


----------



## trippinonsunshine

AndreaM99 said:


> Not at all! Cole Haan "Tali" Bow ballet flat. I appreciate the comfort and elegant look for the price. I have them also in black and navy blue color. Check them out!


thank you I definitely will.  I love Cole Haan but must of missed these!  They look great on you and with your outfit.


----------



## fyn72

In the City Sitting with this pretty [emoji177]


----------



## AndreaM99

trippinonsunshine said:


> thank you I definitely will.  I love Cole Haan but must of missed these!  They look great on you and with your outfit.


Thank you darling!


----------



## redjellybean

Taking this baby for a morning country ride and coffee


----------



## musiclover

AndreaM99 said:


> Wedding time! Milla MM clutch does not hold that much, but enough to carry all necessities I need. I enjoyed her.


Twins on our Milla and gorgeous dress!  Milla was my first DA SLG and still my favourite. Hope you had a wonderful time at the wedding!


----------



## musiclover

SeattleLVLover said:


> At Disney World with MWT PSM and finally have the perfect charm thanks to my Pochette extender.
> View attachment 4140038


Pluto is surely the most perfect charm ever!  He’s adorable.


----------



## musiclover

redjellybean said:


> Taking this baby for a morning country ride and coffee


Twins on our PA!  I must get a Laduree charm for mine. Yours looks so pretty!


----------



## StarBrown

An oldie but goodie, sitting quietly in church.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

KAPink said:


> Thank you! I totally lucked into mine. I went to the store to pick up a repair and asked my SA if by any chance they had one since I’ve had my eye on it for a while. She said they were about to unbox that day’s shipment - she called me back in an hour and they had gotten ONE in! I jumped on it and she was mine! My SA said that 5 women tried to buy it before I came back that afternoon to pick it up haha. I’d say just keep calling around - I know others have had luck with the department store LVs.



That’s a really lucky situation! I’m going to follow your advice and call different department stores until I can track it down. Wish me luck!


----------



## Dextersmom

fyn72 said:


> In the City Sitting with this pretty [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140302


I really love your light pink scarf/shawl.


----------



## Nat_CAN

Out with my NF PM today .


----------



## 02shoefan

Poochie231080 said:


> It’s Pochette Metis Infrarouge


Omg, that’s so cute!


----------



## AndreaM99

musiclover said:


> Twins on our Milla and gorgeous dress!  Milla was my first DA SLG and still my favourite. Hope you had a wonderful time at the wedding!


Absolute twins on Milla. She was my first DA SLG as well!  Thank you! We enjoyed wonderful time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Missydora said:


> We are super proud parents took this pic whilst waiting for dd's graduation ceremony to get under way.  Took my fav handbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4136243


I loovveee this bag! And congrats to you and your dd!


----------



## Missydora

Sunshine mama said:


> I loovveee this bag! And congrats to you and your dd!


Thank you  always go back to this bag, still love it like the first day I got her.  I have to do the graduation thing again next year but in London when dd does her Masters. I'll be taking this bag again


----------



## dotty8

j19 said:


> Some photos from my birthday (July 19th)
> View attachment 4138425
> View attachment 4138426



Happy belated birthday!  Everything looks great... are those vodka penne? 



redjellybean said:


> Taking this baby for a morning country ride and coffee



Yaay, macarons


----------



## Starbux32

Green tea latte at Starbucks 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 with key cles!


----------



## j19

dotty8 said:


> Happy belated birthday!  Everything looks great... are those vodka penne?
> 
> 
> 
> Yaay, macarons


Thank you  yes it is!


----------



## dotty8

j19 said:


> Thank you  yes it is!



Ha, I knew it!   I remembered from the 'food thread' that this was your favourite dish or at least you posted it quite frequently some time ago


----------



## j19

dotty8 said:


> Ha, I knew it!   I remembered from the 'food thread' that this was your favourite dish or at least you posted it quite frequently some time ago


Yes I used to post it quite a lot! It is one of my favorite dishes  I forgot about that thread as I have been so busy and not on here as much unfortunately.


----------



## Aliluvlv

redjellybean said:


> Taking this baby for a morning country ride and coffee


Gorgeous and love your laduree charm on it! Never seen those colors before.  [emoji7]


----------



## fyn72

Out and about [emoji4]


----------



## 23adeline

Attended conference yesterday with Capucines Cloudy and LV platform sandals


----------



## GeorginaLavender

At Barnes & Noble Kitchen (Plano, TX)




2nd pic is to show how Amarante looks so different in different lighting.


----------



## fally

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4141515
> 
> 
> At Barnes & Noble Kitchen (Plano, TX)
> 
> View attachment 4141516
> 
> 
> 2nd pic is to show how Amarante looks so different in different lighting.



Good Morning my darling friend @GeorginaLavender , you look beautiful. Miss you and cutie pie Burrito.


----------



## Scooch

My newest pre-loved piece!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4141515
> 
> 
> At Barnes & Noble Kitchen (Plano, TX)
> 
> View attachment 4141516
> 
> 
> 2nd pic is to show how Amarante looks so different in different lighting.


You look so beautiful! And love the bag and shoes! I especially love ankle strap shoes.  They're my favorite type of straps.  I think they make the legs look sexy!  Btw, what is a Barnes & Noble kitchen?


----------



## LuxuryWoman23

Out for dinner with the BF and the lovely Croisette DA [emoji178]


----------



## Dextersmom

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4141515
> 
> 
> At Barnes & Noble Kitchen (Plano, TX)
> 
> View attachment 4141516
> 
> 
> 2nd pic is to show how Amarante looks so different in different lighting.


You look so pretty!!!


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Big sis and lil bro getting ready to cruise the high seas!


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4141515
> 
> 
> At Barnes & Noble Kitchen (Plano, TX)
> 
> View attachment 4141516
> 
> 
> 2nd pic is to show how Amarante looks so different in different lighting.


Beautiful.  I really want something in amarante now


----------



## Bags_4_life

SeattleLVLover said:


> Big sis and lil bro getting ready to cruise the high seas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141745


What gorgeous siblings, have fun!


----------



## bbcerisette66

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4141515
> 
> 
> At Barnes & Noble Kitchen (Plano, TX)
> 
> View attachment 4141516
> 
> 
> 2nd pic is to show how Amarante looks so different in different lighting.



I love Félicie  in patent leather. Amarante is so beautiful. 
Mine is magenta.


----------



## tesoropanda

In flight 
Stockholm- Vienna


----------



## Sunshine mama

LuxuryWoman23 said:


> Out for dinner with the BF and the lovely Croisette DA [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141663


Soooo pretty!!!!! And the bandeau looks so cute with the bag!!!!!


----------



## jcnc

A Yah Suh said:


> View attachment 4138825
> 
> Monogram Eclipse 45 Keepall, on the way to the airport!


Who is this cutie??
I couldn’t focus my eyes on your bag because of that lil guy


----------



## VioletLily

SeattleLVLover said:


> At Disney World with MWT PSM and finally have the perfect charm thanks to my Pochette extender.
> View attachment 4140038


Very Cute!!


----------



## 23adeline

Attended a wedding dinner with Alma Studs and Horizon sandals.


----------



## myluvofbags

23adeline said:


> Attended a wedding dinner with Alma Studs and Horizon sandals.
> View attachment 4142423


Gorgeous!


----------



## barbie90

My 2 years old speedy30


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

tesoropanda said:


> View attachment 4141956
> 
> 
> In flight
> Stockholm- Vienna



Love your neverfull! I usually take my speedy 35 monogram bandolier with me when I’m traveling but I’m really tempted to bring out my neverfull for traveling but I’m afraid it’s going to be damaged during my travels. Any tips?


----------



## GeorginaLavender

fally said:


> Good Morning my darling friend @GeorginaLavender , you look beautiful. Miss you and cutie pie Burrito.





Sunshine mama said:


> You look so beautiful! And love the bag and shoes! I especially love ankle strap shoes.  They're my favorite type of straps.  I think they make the legs look sexy!  Btw, what is a Barnes & Noble kitchen?



Thank you both Lovely Friends for the compliments [emoji8][emoji8].

SM, my shoes are AGL—it’s one of my fav brands because they’re so comfy and require no break-in.  Unfortunately, these ones hurt for some reason (I’m guessing the threads they used on the straps were too rough?), so I’ll be wearing bandages with these.

For some bizarre reason, Barnes & Noble have concept restaurants in certain markets—the food is pretty good.  I will go post in the food thread for you now[emoji8][emoji8].


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Dextersmom said:


> You look so pretty!!!



Thank you Beauty[emoji8][emoji8].  You’re my hero for rocking all sorts of crossbody (I really try to like every single pic I see)[emoji119][emoji119].


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful.  I really want something in amarante now



IM, I’m more than happy to enable!!  

I was having a hard time deciding on color—I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ them all—the cherry red one, the baby pink, and the hot pink.  I almost went with the hot pink, but my lovely SA, who I think is a lot more conservative dresser than I am (not 100% sure since I’ve never seen him out of LV uniform) talked me into the Amarante because he says it’ll match more things since in certain lighting it looks black.

**I’m sure I’ll buy hot pink in another piece [emoji16][emoji13][emoji38].

P.s.  Just want to wish you a happy vacation—I’m 10000000% jealous that you are in Tokyo[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.


----------



## tesoropanda

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Love your neverfull! I usually take my speedy 35 monogram bandolier with me when I’m traveling but I’m really tempted to bring out my neverfull for traveling but I’m afraid it’s going to be damaged during my travels. Any tips?



Hi !! Thank you !! 
If you see the picture closely my Neverfull is not new and clean as I bought mine 5 years ago and even though I don’t use it everyday, almost every trip or weekend if I go away I take it. But I love when LV pieces especially the monogram ones when they are worn and “ loved”. So if I were you I wouldn’t be so worried and enjoy neverfull for your trips. LVs were made as travel bags and Neverfulls are just so comfortable.  Look forward to see your pictures as well !!


----------



## tesoropanda

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Love your neverfull! I usually take my speedy 35 monogram bandolier with me when I’m traveling but I’m really tempted to bring out my neverfull for traveling but I’m afraid it’s going to be damaged during my travels. Any tips?



Hi !! Thank you !! 
If you see the picture closely my Neverfull is not new and clean as I bought mine 5 years ago and even though I don’t use it everyday, almost every trip or weekend if I go away I take it. But I love when LV pieces especially the monogram ones when they are worn and “ loved”. So if I were you I wouldn’t be so worried and enjoy neverfull for your trips. LVs were made as travel bags and Neverfulls are just so comfortable.  Look forward to see your pictures as well !!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

bbcerisette66 said:


> I love Félicie  in patent leather. Amarante is so beautiful.
> Mine is magenta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141861



Amarante and Magenta were my top 2, and I was having a hard time deciding.  My SA convinced me to get Amarante because it looks almost black in certain lighting (you can kinda see that in my pic), and therefore, it might easier to match.

But truly, my heart sings for Magenta!! Dang it—I hate it when I’m practical [emoji22][emoji38].

Enjoy your gorgeous Felicie [emoji176][emoji175][emoji178][emoji179].


----------



## bbcerisette66

GeorginaLavender said:


> Amarante and Magenta were my top 2, and I was having a hard time deciding.  My SA convinced me to get Amarante because it looks almost black in certain lighting (you can kinda see that in my pic), and therefore, it might easier to match.
> 
> But truly, my heart sings for Magenta!! Dang it—I hate it when I’m practical [emoji22][emoji38].
> 
> Enjoy your gorgeous Felicie [emoji176][emoji175][emoji178][emoji179].



Thank you !!! Enjoy your beauty too [emoji6][emoji106]


----------



## Leo the Lion

My Neverfull sitting pretty


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful.  I really want something in amarante now [/QUO





GeorginaLavender said:


> Thank you both Lovely Friends for the compliments [emoji8][emoji8].
> 
> SM, my shoes are AGL—it’s one of my fav brands because they’re so comfy and require no break-in.  Unfortunately, these ones hurt for some reason (I’m guessing the threads they used on the straps were too rough?), so I’ll be wearing bandages with these.
> 
> For some bizarre reason, Barnes & Noble have concept restaurants in certain markets—the food is pretty good.  I will go post in the food thread for you now[emoji8][emoji8].


Thank you for the info about the shoes and the kitchen. And I'm sorry you have to wear bandaids with the shoes!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Leo the Lion said:


> My Neverfull sitting pretty



Oh my god I love your collection! That Pochette Metis in that print is to die for [emoji7]


----------



## Bubbles1987

Leo the Lion said:


> My Neverfull sitting pretty



Love your collection!  We have a few twin bags and you have a couple I would love.  They look awesome


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> IM, I’m more than happy to enable!!
> 
> I was having a hard time deciding on color—I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ them all—the cherry red one, the baby pink, and the hot pink.  I almost went with the hot pink, but my lovely SA, who I think is a lot more conservative dresser than I am (not 100% sure since I’ve never seen him out of LV uniform) talked me into the Amarante because he says it’ll match more things since in certain lighting it looks black.
> 
> **I’m sure I’ll buy hot pink in another piece [emoji16][emoji13][emoji38].
> 
> P.s.  Just want to wish you a happy vacation—I’m 10000000% jealous that you are in Tokyo[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.



Thanks GL.  I wouldn’t be able to choose from all those pretty colors either.   I think amarante is the best choice for your first (?) Felicie (the other colors will be wonderful for your subsequent ones )


----------



## LaDolceLaria

RV Camping...


----------



## thewave1969

23adeline said:


> Took some pictures while changing bags last night- Very Tote MM, City Malle MM & City Steamer MM
> View attachment 3982873
> View attachment 3982874


Gorgeous!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

tesoropanda said:


> Hi !! Thank you !!
> If you see the picture closely my Neverfull is not new and clean as I bought mine 5 years ago and even though I don’t use it everyday, almost every trip or weekend if I go away I take it. But I love when LV pieces especially the monogram ones when they are worn and “ loved”. So if I were you I wouldn’t be so worried and enjoy neverfull for your trips. LVs were made as travel bags and Neverfulls are just so comfortable.  Look forward to see your pictures as well !!



5 years you’ve had your neverfull! That’s amazing [emoji5]
I’ve only had mine for 3-4 months and I’m still babying it away in my closet because I mostly use my speedy 35 monogram bandolier in any situation especially traveling! I think you’re right that LV pieces especially the monogram ones are worn and loved because LVs were made as travel bags. I have other big bags from other designers and it’s always been a struggle on the airplane because it’s big and doesn’t fit under the seat but I think the neverfull is more flexible in that way so I’m definitely taking it on my next trip! I will definitely be posting a photo of it on this thread so keep a look out


----------



## PrincessAsya

LaDolceLaria said:


> View attachment 4143192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RV Camping...



Ah, your lovely!  We definitely appreciate similar things.  I recently bought an Epi Porte Billets in Mandarin, we love the same bag and I've been dreaming of RV camping .

Enjoy!


----------



## Nat_CAN

Alma BB at work, finally I know how to pack everything I need in this beautiful tiny bag LOL.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Thanks GL.  I wouldn’t be able to choose from all those pretty colors either.   I think amarante is the best choice for your first (?) Felicie (the other colors will be wonderful for your subsequent ones )



Yep, it’s my first one [emoji16].

IM, you are a (sneaky) Master Enabler—I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ it!!!


----------



## trice1385

My Delightful MM keeping me company while I work!


----------



## Poochie231080

Glamorous work bag, because why not??


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nat_CAN said:


> Alma BB at work, finally I know how to pack everything I need in this beautiful tiny bag LOL.


This bag is soooo dang cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Poochie231080 said:


> Glamorous work bag, because why not??


LUUCCKKYYY!!!!++++


----------



## 23adeline

Changing from Alma to City Malle MM last night


----------



## myluvofbags

Poochie231080 said:


> Glamorous work bag, because why not?? [emoji3]


Must be hard to work with that in front of you [emoji7]


----------



## 23adeline

I used Alma shoulder strap on City Malle MM but still found it too short for me to carry cross body, so I came out with an idea of hooking the shoulder strap to the gold chain, when I used this bag cross body during my recent overseas trip


----------



## AndreaM99




----------



## AndreaM99

23adeline said:


> View attachment 4144498
> 
> I used Alma shoulder strap on City Malle MM but still found it too short for me to carry cross body, so I came out with an idea of hooking the shoulder strap to the gold chain, when I used this bag cross body during my recent overseas trip
> View attachment 4144500
> 
> View attachment 4144502


Beautiful bag, but I am quite disappointed and worried about the bending bottom sides...


----------



## PrincessAsya

23adeline said:


> View attachment 4144498
> 
> I used Alma shoulder strap on City Malle MM but still found it too short for me to carry cross body, so I came out with an idea of hooking the shoulder strap to the gold chain, when I used this bag cross body during my recent overseas trip
> View attachment 4144500
> 
> View attachment 4144502



Wonderful idea.  I love it how that "hack" completely changes the look of the bag.  I much prefer it that way, gives it an "easier", more relaxed vibe.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Me running totally unprepared with my dog and montaigne bb freesia while my husband took this photo haha I already miss croatia


----------



## redjellybean

My July favorite


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> Me running totally unprepared with my dog and montaigne bb freesia while my husband took this photo haha I already miss croatia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144639



You are a funny girl [emoji23]
Perhaps a funny family [emoji12]


----------



## LuckyBitch

23adeline said:


> View attachment 4144498
> 
> I used Alma shoulder strap on City Malle MM but still found it too short for me to carry cross body, so I came out with an idea of hooking the shoulder strap to the gold chain, when I used this bag cross body during my recent overseas trip
> View attachment 4144500
> 
> View attachment 4144502


I suppose it's an option using the chain as part of the longer strap but (just in my opinion) it doesn't compliment the beautiful bag. Maybe invest in an adjustable strap. I did this when my EVA strap was too long and the adjustable strap certainly didn't cost the earth.
Congrats on your gorgeous bag.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Using my pochette metis![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## manda331

HeartMyMJs said:


> Using my pochette metis![emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 4145022


Always love seeing the Pochette Metis! Are those anniversary booties I see???


----------



## daisychainz

Waiting in the waiting room with Clapton.


----------



## Sunshine mama

daisychainz said:


> Waiting in the waiting room with Clapton.
> View attachment 4145287


Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## LaDolceLaria

PrincessAsya said:


> Ah, your lovely!  We definitely appreciate similar things.  I recently bought an Epi Porte Billets in Mandarin, we love the same bag and I've been dreaming of RV camping .
> 
> Enjoy!


Ha! Thanks. Hope you get out in an RV soon!


----------



## paula3boys

manda331 said:


> Always love seeing the Pochette Metis! Are those anniversary booties I see???


Ha ha, I noticed the NAS booties too!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

manda331 said:


> Always love seeing the Pochette Metis! Are those anniversary booties I see???



Thank you!!!  Yes it is!!!  Love them!!!


----------



## Poochie231080

myluvofbags said:


> Must be hard to work with that in front of you [emoji7]



I agree lol...so impractical but beautiful


----------



## 23adeline

LuckyBitch said:


> I suppose it's an option using the chain as part of the longer strap but (just in my opinion) it doesn't compliment the beautiful bag. Maybe invest in an adjustable strap. I did this when my EVA strap was too long and the adjustable strap certainly didn't cost the earth.
> Congrats on your gorgeous bag.


I hardly use it as cross body locally, only did it that way when I had to carry my luggage at air port and during train rides etc. I have adjustable strap but I just didn't want to bring extra thing. In fact, I used that only bag for all occasion during that trip


----------



## katiel00

My graceful mm packed and ready to go house hunting in Palm Desert. It’s only going to be 117 today, so i’ll need to drink lots of chilled wine [emoji91]‍♀️


----------



## katiel00

23adeline said:


> View attachment 4144498
> 
> I used Alma shoulder strap on City Malle MM but still found it too short for me to carry cross body, so I came out with an idea of hooking the shoulder strap to the gold chain, when I used this bag cross body during my recent overseas trip
> View attachment 4144500
> 
> View attachment 4144502



This bag is just so drool worthy! Love it


----------



## Purrsey

My little 2yo loves the playground so here we are.


----------



## jszkat

My favourite travel companion, Speedy B25 in any canvas. This time I chose monogram. Biking in New York. We were there in June for a long weekend.


----------



## jszkat

Rocking my Speedy B25 in Damier Azure.


----------



## itsmree

katiel00 said:


> My graceful mm packed and ready to go house hunting in Palm Desert. It’s only going to be 117 today, so i’ll need to drink lots of chilled wine [emoji91]‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 4145908


oh, i want on e of those! do you live in palm desert already or moving? or vacation home?


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

jszkat said:


> Rocking my Speedy B25 in Damier Azure.
> 
> View attachment 4146810



I love the damier azure print on the speedy but I’m afraid It will get dirty really quick that’s why i haven’t purchased the speedy 25 in damier azure. Does it get dirty easily? Any tips you can give me for justifying my purchase?


----------



## sbuxaddict

One of the best purchases ever ❣️ Thanks to the DBF!


----------



## jszkat

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> I love the damier azure print on the speedy but I’m afraid It will get dirty really quick that’s why i haven’t purchased the speedy 25 in damier azure. Does it get dirty easily? Any tips you can give me for justifying my purchase?



Hi there, I am very careful with Damier Azure print and vachette leather. I do not carry DA print with denim or dark clothes. Nonetheless, I got caught in rain and have some light blue colour transfer on my Neverfull in DA, none on my Speedy.  I would advise you against DA print if you wear dark clothing often. Although, I have to admit as the DA bags age and also vachette leather developed patina, I am more easy going. So, maybe you can find something preloved at good price. On the other hand, I love the DA print and love to wear DA in summer.


----------



## Sandra.AT

bbcerisette66 said:


> You are a funny girl [emoji23]
> Perhaps a funny family [emoji12]


Haha thank you[emoji1] [emoji12] yeah I guess I have a funny family haha


----------



## Roxannek

Poochie231080 said:


> Glamorous work bag, because why not??


I just gasped over a bag! Oh my that is gorgeous!


----------



## LVmyakita

Out with this cutie tonight to see the musical Hairspray!!


----------



## katiel00

I was cleaning out my closet and came across this. My old SA sent this to me because I didn’t make the exhibition in 2015.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Out and about with the hubs.


----------



## Aoifs

katiel00 said:


> I was cleaning out my closet and came across this. My old SA sent this to me because I didn’t make the exhibition in 2015.
> 
> View attachment 4147454


What is it? [emoji4]


----------



## Aoifs

Sneaky photo [emoji23] wearing my PA with Noe crossbody strap.


----------



## Nat_CAN

On soccer bleachers .


----------



## LuxuryWoman23

LVmyakita said:


> Out with this cutie tonight to see the musical Hairspray!!
> View attachment 4147403


OMG so cute! Which one is this?


----------



## LVmyakita

LuxuryWoman23 said:


> OMG so cute! Which one is this?



Its the


LuxuryWoman23 said:


> OMG so cute! Which one is this?


Thanks. It's the Essence Time Trunk. M63779.


----------



## lilmissmeca

I forgot to pack a crossbody for vacation, so my trusty Neverfull clutch is now my wristlet


----------



## katiel00

Aoifs said:


> What is it? [emoji4]



Its a sticker lol!


----------



## bbcerisette66

lilmissmeca said:


> I forgot to pack a crossbody for vacation, so my trusty Neverfull clutch is now my wristlet
> View attachment 4147766



And may I know where is your vacation ?
Beautiful place [emoji106]


----------



## Poochie231080

Today’s companions


----------



## bakeacookie

Touring an old ship with my Pochette Metis.


----------



## mdcx

Poochie231080 said:


> Today’s companions


Omg, incredibly beautiful twosome.


----------



## fyn72

Botd [emoji4]


----------



## PamK

fyn72 said:


> Botd [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148163



This charm looks perfect with your Summer Trunks - and all your other bags too!!


----------



## Melli12

With my flowery clemence enjoying sunny breakfast


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

sbuxaddict said:


> View attachment 4146901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best purchases ever ❣️ Thanks to the DBF!



This is such an amazing photo! That Palm Springs mini backpack is so cute! What can you fit inside it? It looks very small


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Melli12 said:


> View attachment 4148356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my flowery clemence enjoying sunny breakfast



I’m trying to decide whether to get the clemence wallet or the Sarah wallet to fit all my essentials. How many things can you fit into the clemence wallet?


----------



## deii

Going out to dinner with my newest addition ❤️


----------



## Scooch

Monday morning gas fill up!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

katiel00 said:


> I was cleaning out my closet and came across this. My old SA sent this to me because I didn’t make the exhibition in 2015.
> 
> View attachment 4147454


Cool find! I would do a resin pour on that sticker soooo fast lol!! Instant bag charm! I finally found a use for the stickers.


----------



## sbuxaddict

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> This is such an amazing photo! That Palm Springs mini backpack is so cute! What can you fit inside it? It looks very small


Thank you, it is such a cute bag! I have been able to fit much more than I expected! So far I have my passport, 6 key holder, cles, and small pouch for lipsticks and creams. Still room for my snacks


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Had some freshly made chicken tenders at Super Chix [emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## katiel00

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Cool find! I would do a resin pour on that sticker soooo fast lol!! Instant bag charm! I finally found a use for the stickers.



Thanks for the suggestion! I’ll have to figure how to do it so I don’t mess it up lol


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

deii said:


> Going out to dinner with my newest addition [emoji173]️



I have the same bag and I love to take it everywhere with me, especially when I travel


----------



## jcnc

23adeline said:


> Changing from Alma to City Malle MM last night
> View attachment 4144429


Beautiful bag!!!!


----------



## jcnc

Looking so good


23adeline said:


> View attachment 4144498
> 
> I used Alma shoulder strap on City Malle MM but still found it too short for me to carry cross body, so I came out with an idea of hooking the shoulder strap to the gold chain, when I used this bag cross body during my recent overseas trip
> View attachment 4144500
> 
> View attachment 4144502


----------



## MooMooVT

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4148619
> 
> 
> Had some freshly made chicken tenders at Super Chix [emoji39][emoji39]


My S'well collection is epic


----------



## GeorginaLavender

MooMooVT said:


> My S'well collection is epic



Are we related?  Cuz I can’t quit buying S’well either.  It’s gotten so bad that now I’m buying them as gifts [emoji16][emoji13].


----------



## Chiichan

MooMooVT said:


> My S'well collection is epic



I carry around the 40oz bottle everyday and it is worth the weight. Love S’well bottles.


----------



## chloebagfreak

LVmyakita said:


> Out with this cutie tonight to see the musical Hairspray!!
> View attachment 4147403


Lovely! It is such a stunning little bag/trunk
I just ordered one today! 
What do you fit inside?


----------



## Iamminda

Goodness, TPF enabling at its finest (lol).  Never heard of S’well bottles until today — and now I think I need one, they are so pretty . 



MooMooVT said:


> My S'well collection is epic





GeorginaLavender said:


> Are we related?  Cuz I can’t quit buying S’well either.  It’s gotten so bad that now I’m buying them as gifts [emoji16][emoji13].





Chiichan said:


> I carry around the 40oz bottle everyday and it is worth the weight. Love S’well bottles.


----------



## chiquitapet

Waiting for doctor's appointment.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Goodness, TPF enabling at its finest (lol).  Never heard of S’well bottles until today — and now I think I need one, they are so pretty .



IM, 

After the first one and second one, they breed!!!

But seriously, it keeps the cold drinks cold for hours, and the warm drinks warm.  I wasn’t crazy about the Pepto Bismol pink bottle shown in my pic, but I got it on sale during Nordstrom’s anniversary sale a few weeks ago.  I like the bigger mouth of this one because it’s easy to pour and clean.

Also, I just found out this weekend—don’t put anything carbonated in the bottle because of the tight vacuum seal—the fizzies need a place to escape.


----------



## Chiichan

Iamminda said:


> Goodness, TPF enabling at its finest (lol).  Never heard of S’well bottles until today — and now I think I need one, they are so pretty .



This one is mine next to my Zoe wallet for reference.... since we’re in the LV action thread. 
Love that bottle so much. Keeps my water cold for the whole day. Well worth the investment imho. I bought DH the 64oz one which they consider to be a pitcher type. But  he’s out of the office a lot so he likes hat he has his day’s worth of water with him. His doesn’t stay cold as long as mine does, but I think it’s Bc his is in the car whereas mine is always in the AC.


----------



## Chiichan

GeorginaLavender said:


> IM,
> 
> After the first one and second one, they breed!!!
> 
> But seriously, it keeps the cold drinks cold for hours, and the warm drinks warm.  I wasn’t crazy about the Pepto Bismol pink bottle shown in my pic, but I got it on sale during Nordstrom’s anniversary sale a few weeks ago.  I like the bigger mouth of this one because it’s easy to pour and clean.
> 
> Also, I just found out this weekend—don’t put anything carbonated in the bottle because of the tight vacuum seal—the fizzies need a place to escape.



That’s interesting! Will it explode when you open it?


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Chiichan said:


> That’s interesting! Will it explode when you open it?



It’s hard to explain, but I’ll try my best.

Up until this past weekend, I’ve only put water, wine, and coffee in my S’well.  I rarely drink sodas, but for some reason, I decided I wanted to take some soda with me.

I poured the soda in (about 90% full) and screwed the bottle shut.  At first, everything seems normal, and I drank from it.  But when I got home, and the bottle was about 30% full, and I had not opened the bottle for about an hour—when I attempted to open the bottle, I could feel a lot of pressure, and it felt like the top was going to pop open (like a champagne topper, but it didn’t).

When I finally got it open, I could hear all the fizzies escaping.  I’m not sure if the soda was left in the bottle for too long, or it was because there was too much space/volume left for the fizzies to create havoc.

I’m generally very careful and read almost every word on a warning label.  I always laugh at the one that says not to plug a hair dryer in while sitting in a tub filled with water—I mean that seems pretty common sense.  But then, I felt really stupid when I put soda in the S’well, and I had an [emoji362] moment—I guess label warnings are designed for people like me [emoji16][emoji13][emoji23].


----------



## Jippy

About to head out for dinner with this beautiful baby


----------



## shesaiddestroy

Reloving my vintage trouville these days!


----------



## Yuki85

Back to my NF


----------



## KAPink

Jippy said:


> About to head out for dinner with this beautiful baby


I loooooove the DE with the RB interior  it's on my wish list....


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> Are we related?  Cuz I can’t quit buying S’well either.  It’s gotten so bad that now I’m buying them as gifts [emoji16][emoji13].


Hahaha! I don't collect S'well but I buy Starbucks mugs and I too have to now buy them as gifts!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I wanted to carry this backpack in the crook of my arm so i made an extra handle/decoration.


----------



## Poochie231080

Work bag for tomorrow


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Hahaha! I don't collect S'well but I buy Starbucks mugs and I too have to now buy them as gifts!!!



Ok, you’re fam too because I probably have at least 20 Starbucks (location) mugs.  Maybe more—can’t count them because most are still in moving boxes, lol[emoji16][emoji41].


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> I wanted to carry this backpack in the crook of my arm so i made an extra handle/decoration.



I’m digging your DIYs[emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> Ok, you’re fam too because I probably have at least 20 Starbucks (location) mugs.  Maybe more—can’t count them because most are still in moving boxes, lol[emoji16][emoji41].


Hahaha!!! You are soooo funny!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Enjoying a bit of break time at work on this nice summer day.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Aliluvlv said:


> Enjoying a bit of break time at work on this nice summer day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4149716



What a lovely pic [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Aliluvlv

GeorginaLavender said:


> What a lovely pic [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you [emoji173]


----------



## Nat_CAN

Sunshine mama said:


> I wanted to carry this backpack in the crook of my arm so i made an extra handle/decoration.


Looks good, you’re so creative .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nat_CAN said:


> Looks good, you’re so creative .


Thank you NC!!!


----------



## Melli12

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> I’m trying to decide whether to get the clemence wallet or the Sarah wallet to fit all my essentials. How many things can you fit into the clemence wallet?


It depends on how much cards and money you carry. For me the Clemence is perfect and it has slots for 8 cards and if needed I put some more in. And there is enough space for a number of coins in the zipper pocket. I love this wallet


----------



## Jippy

KAPink said:


> I loooooove the DE with the RB interior  it's on my wish list....


It is so beautiful  One thing I wish I knew when i got it is get bag organiser, mainly to protect it from marks and stains cause being light it picks everything up haha


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Melli12 said:


> It depends on how much cards and money you carry. For me the Clemence is perfect and it has slots for 8 cards and if needed I put some more in. And there is enough space for a number of coins in the zipper pocket. I love this wallet



For me there are times when I carry cash only instead of cards so I need a wallet that can fit in cash and coins


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

sbuxaddict said:


> Thank you, it is such a cute bag! I have been able to fit much more than I expected! So far I have my passport, 6 key holder, cles, and small pouch for lipsticks and creams. Still room for my snacks



That’s amazing that it can fit in so many items, hmm maybe I need to go to the boutique and check it out


----------



## nvie

At the Mariinsky Theatre, St Petersburg enjoying Anna Karenina. What a fantastic performance by Mariinsky Ballet and Opera.


----------



## Chiichan

My adventure buddy and I at Magic Mountain with the kids. I love you Bosphore [emoji173]️. After today you can take a nice rest.


----------



## lilmissmeca

bbcerisette66 said:


> And may I know where is your vacation ?
> Beautiful place [emoji106]


Jamaica...so beautiful. Unfortunately, vacation is over and it’s back to the real world


----------



## MooMooVT

Chiichan said:


> I carry around the 40oz bottle everyday and it is worth the weight. Love S’well bottles.





Iamminda said:


> Goodness, TPF enabling at its finest (lol).  Never heard of S’well bottles until today — and now I think I need one, they are so pretty .


Oh - they're a game changer Minda! My gateway S'well was the 17oz Bottle. I had to stop adding ice because it was keeping my water TOO COLD. Then I quickly bought a Traveler for my daily office/travel coffee intake. It keeps the coffee TOO HOT unless I keep the lid off occasionally. Then we move to the Roamer - the 40oz behemoth for road trip level coffee. Finally, the collection wraps with the Tumbler which we use at home instead of coffee/tea cups. We kept a few ceramic coffee mugs in the house for guests who don't want to use them.

Since December we went from the 17 oz bottle to this:

- 4 16oz tumblers
- 1 17oz bottle
- 2 9 oz bottles
- 1 25oz bottle
- 1 40oz roamer
- 2 16oz travelers
- 2 20oz travelers

So sorry for the lengthy off topic post!


----------



## chloebagfreak

MooMooVT said:


> Oh - they're a game changer Minda! My gateway S'well was the 17oz Bottle. I had to stop adding ice because it was keeping my water TOO COLD. Then I quickly bought a Traveler for my daily office/travel coffee intake. It keeps the coffee TOO HOT unless I keep the lid off occasionally. Then we move to the Roamer - the 40oz behemoth for road trip level coffee. Finally, the collection wraps with the Tumbler which we use at home instead of coffee/tea cups. We kept a few ceramic coffee mugs in the house for guests who don't want to use them.
> 
> Since December we went from the 17 oz bottle to this:
> 
> - 4 16oz tumblers
> - 1 17oz bottle
> - 2 9 oz bottles
> - 1 25oz bottle
> - 1 40oz roamer
> - 2 16oz travelers
> - 2 20oz travelers
> 
> So sorry for the lengthy off topic post!
> 
> View attachment 4150011
> View attachment 4150012


Wow!! Ok, you have convinced me to check these out I've been using my Hydroflask for my water. It keeps it cold all night, but these sounds amazing
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> I wanted to carry this backpack in the crook of my arm so i made an extra handle/decoration.


You are always so creative  
Love it


----------



## Iamminda

MooMooVT said:


> Oh - they're a game changer Minda! My gateway S'well was the 17oz Bottle. I had to stop adding ice because it was keeping my water TOO COLD. Then I quickly bought a Traveler for my daily office/travel coffee intake. It keeps the coffee TOO HOT unless I keep the lid off occasionally. Then we move to the Roamer - the 40oz behemoth for road trip level coffee. Finally, the collection wraps with the Tumbler which we use at home instead of coffee/tea cups. We kept a few ceramic coffee mugs in the house for guests who don't want to use them.
> 
> Since December we went from the 17 oz bottle to this:
> 
> - 4 16oz tumblers
> - 1 17oz bottle
> - 2 9 oz bottles
> - 1 25oz bottle
> - 1 40oz roamer
> - 2 16oz travelers
> - 2 20oz travelers
> 
> So sorry for the lengthy off topic post!
> 
> View attachment 4150011
> View attachment 4150012



Thanks M .  Think we need to start a new thread on this in the general discussion, lol.  Can you, @Chiichan or @GeorginaLavender start it and tag all interested members?  Thanks.


----------



## Roxannek

Sunshine mama said:


> I wanted to carry this backpack in the crook of my arm so i made an extra handle/decoration.


This is so cute!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Taking my Nano out


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Thanks M .  Think we need to start a new thread on this in the general discussion, lol.  Can you, @Chiichan or @GeorginaLavender start it and tag all interested members?  Thanks.



I’m really good at following directions, lol—but I stuck the thread under shopping:

S’well Hoarders—Share pics and any deals!!!

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/S’well-Hoarders—Share-pics-and-any-deals!!!.992512/


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy August everyone


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy August everyone
> View attachment 4150278


Beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

lilmissmeca said:


> Jamaica...so beautiful. Unfortunately, vacation is over and it’s back to the real world
> View attachment 4150002



Your neverfull in damier azure is gorgeous! Does it get dirty if you travel with it?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

chloebagfreak said:


> Taking my Nano out
> View attachment 4150140


She's such a cutie! Looks pretty functional too!


----------



## myluvofbags

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy August everyone
> View attachment 4150278


Beautiful, twins on the bandeau.


----------



## chloebagfreak

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> She's such a cutie! Looks pretty functional too!


Thank you! Yes everything I could need fits inside


----------



## Pursebella

My pochette accessoire in damier azur at sunset in Greece...


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> I’m digging your DIYs[emoji7][emoji7].


Thank you GL!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> This is so cute!


Thank you R! You rock!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Pursebella said:


> My pochette accessoire in damier azur at sunset in Greece...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4150511


Gorgeous!


----------



## wrapitup

Check out this newbie...


----------



## NeLVoe

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy August everyone
> View attachment 4150278



I love it! So so cute


----------



## lilmissmeca

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Your neverfull in damier azure is gorgeous! Does it get dirty if you travel with it?


I never paid attention before, but I looked today and it’s actually not dirty at all. There are water spots on the vachetta from getting caught in the rain, but otherwise, it looks pretty good. I don’t baby it by any means but it has held up quite well. It is great for travel and now I am considering getting the GM just to have a little more room.


----------



## Poochie231080

Today’s work bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

wrapitup said:


> Check out this newbie...


SUPER cute!!!


----------



## LuxuryWoman23

Lounging, flying in its own seat and unpacking at the hotel. Long weekend in London with the BF and my new Alma BB, and my limited Zippy wallet and passport holder [emoji178]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

lilmissmeca said:


> I never paid attention before, but I looked today and it’s actually not dirty at all. There are water spots on the vachetta from getting caught in the rain, but otherwise, it looks pretty good. I don’t baby it by any means but it has held up quite well. It is great for travel and now I am considering getting the GM just to have a little more room.



Water stains are unfortunately unavoidable with any LV vanchetta lining of the bag, I’ve learned that the hard way  [emoji23] 
That’s good that you don’t baby it, I got as my first Louis Vuitton purchase is my Neverfull GM in the monogram because I carry around a lot of things that’s why I chose the GM size so if you want a little more room then the GM is perfect! I really want to get another neverfull maybe in the damier azure or the damier ebene. I’ve seen a woman recently with an epi leather neverfull in black and it was gorgeous


----------



## AAxxx

Feasting my eyes on my pretty Felicie while I nurse my baby


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Poochie231080 said:


> Today’s work bag


Hi F, I hope you're well. Beautiful strap - I love the stylish look it gives your bag. Obviously love the Chapman eye candy as well


LuxuryWoman23 said:


> Lounging, flying in its own seat and unpacking at the hotel. Long weekend in London with the BF and my new Alma BB, and my limited Zippy wallet and passport holder [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151222
> View attachment 4151223
> View attachment 4151224


This is such a cute little Alma

My new bag modelling with Starbucks pink ombré today. So yummy!


----------



## Poochie231080

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hi F, I hope you're well. Beautiful strap - I love the stylish look it gives your bag. Obviously love the Chapman eye candy as well
> 
> This is such a cute little Alma
> 
> My new bag modelling with Starbucks pink ombré today. So yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151417



Thank you sweetie 

Your drink is making me thirsty lol...gorgeous metis & bandeau!! Never see this bandeau before! Wow


----------



## Poochie231080

Double post


----------



## viewwing




----------



## lilmissmeca

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Water stains are unfortunately unavoidable with any LV vanchetta lining of the bag, I’ve learned that the hard way  [emoji23]
> That’s good that you don’t baby it, I got as my first Louis Vuitton purchase is my Neverfull GM in the monogram because I carry around a lot of things that’s why I chose the GM size so if you want a little more room then the GM is perfect! I really want to get another neverfull maybe in the damier azure or the damier ebene. I’ve seen a woman recently with an epi leather neverfull in black and it was gorgeous


I have the DE and the DA in the MM size, and although I think I want the GM in DA, I think I’ll go for monogram (or mon monogram). I’m one of those people that carries DA in the spring and summer and DE in the fall and winter so if I get it in monogram, I won’t have any internal conflicts carrrying it on trips year round 

And yes, the epi versions are definitely gorgeous


----------



## hi8luxe

Ran out for a quick errand earlier this evening with this little cutie!


----------



## chloebagfreak

hi8luxe said:


> View attachment 4151997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran out for a quick errand earlier this evening with this little cutie!


Love


----------



## AndreaM99




----------



## bbcerisette66

AndreaM99 said:


>



Amethyst !!!’ My dream [emoji6]


----------



## dooneybaby

I  you Louis...


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going to LV with my husband who is wearing his LV shoes to check out the new wave bag... I guess it's his first pf "appearance" haha


----------



## Poochie231080

Loving this Vivienne (today’s work bag)


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to LV with my husband who is wearing his LV shoes to check out the new wave bag... I guess it's his first pf "appearance" haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152157



You and your husband look like beautiful and elegant and your Chanel is perfect on you [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## robbins65

Target run [emoji2]


----------



## sbuxaddict

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to LV with my husband who is wearing his LV shoes to check out the new wave bag... I guess it's his first pf "appearance" haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152157


Great outfits! 
Kinda off topic but what size is your Chanel? Love how it sits on you!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Poochie231080 said:


> Loving this Vivienne (today’s work bag)


Wow So gorgeous! What is the name of the round bag? So elegant and fun


----------



## chloebagfreak

AndreaM99 said:


>


Just heavenly What an amazing color and the whole shot is dreamy


----------



## Poochie231080

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow So gorgeous! What is the name of the round bag? So elegant and fun



Thanks sweetie! It’s little liffner’s tambourine bag...i love its versatility! 

Here’s other way of using it apart from the usual shoulder strap


----------



## Sandra.AT

I loooove LV clothes but they are so damn expensive haha.. I had a wonderful lv experience and I love the new wave chain bag..even my hubby tried on a few clothes and bought something haha here are some other photos of the new bag if someone is interested  https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/992681/


----------



## Sandra.AT

bbcerisette66 said:


> You and your husband look like beautiful and elegant and your Chanel is perfect on you [emoji106][emoji4]





sbuxaddict said:


> Great outfits!
> Kinda off topic but what size is your Chanel? Love how it sits on you!


 this is the jumbo size.. it´s a perfect size for all my essentials  

Thank you so much  as he got some lv things he can join me now on my photos hahanow we have the same lv addiction


----------



## LuxuryWoman23

Ready for drinks in London! [emoji636]


----------



## chloebagfreak

Poochie231080 said:


> Thanks sweetie! It’s little liffner’s tambourine bag...i love its versatility!
> 
> Here’s other way of using it apart from the usual shoulder strap


Cool Thank you! I've seen the brand before...maybe Net a Porter? It's just darling!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My weekend bag adorned with a little *LV *cuteness


----------



## Suns123

Ready for lunch with my teenage son ❣️


----------



## littleblackbag

Can't remember the last time I posted in this thread. Haven't used my Sologne for a long long time, but doesn't mean I don't love her!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LuxuryWoman23 said:


> Ready for drinks in London! [emoji636]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152673


This bag is sooo dang cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My amarante 6 key holder.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> My amarante 6 key holder.


Gorgeous! 
What bag is that? The color is lovely


----------



## Sunshine mama

chloebagfreak said:


> Gorgeous!
> What bag is that? The color is lovely


Thank you!!! I Just got this bag today. It's a French brand called Lancaster Paris.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!!! I Just got this bag today. It's a French brand called Lancaster Paris.


You're welcome! At first glance I thought it was Goyard, but then saw the Vs.
I've never heard of the brand but will check it out! Love that color and style
I think we have similar taste


----------



## Sunshine mama

chloebagfreak said:


> You're welcome! At first glance I thought it was Goyard, but then saw the Vs.
> I've never heard of the brand but will check it out! Love that color and style
> I think we have similar taste


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My amarante 6 key holder.


I really like amarante.  And I like your new bag (I also thought it was a Goyard at first glance).


----------



## chiquitapet

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy August everyone
> View attachment 4150278



Oh my goodness,  so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Poochie231080

chloebagfreak said:


> Cool Thank you! I've seen the brand before...maybe Net a Porter? It's just darling!!



Yes good memory! It’s indeed from NAP 

Good price and I just like the look lol


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Out with ms graceful today and her new pompom charm!


----------



## fyn72

Out with one of my faves 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 one taken in fluorescent light and the other natural light and it looks so different


----------



## shoes+handbags

Lake Superior in the Keweenaw Peninsula [emoji173]️


----------



## Sandra.AT

First time using my new wave mm and I love it..it is so well made I just adore the leather ..it will all my essentials and my samsung s9 fits into the small pocket perfectly..finally a small bag which can fit my phone into a small inside pocket my hubby is also using his new lv sunglasses ..I got him lv addicted haha I'm excited what he will purchase next [emoji1] [emoji12]


----------



## AAxxx

Did not have time to switch out wallet, so using my Felicie inserts with my mini


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fyn72 said:


> Out with one of my faves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4153094
> View attachment 4153095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one taken in fluorescent light and the other natural light and it looks so different


Beautiful


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Pochette Metis


----------



## jillyfish108

heading out to dinner with hubby and my beautiful Turenne PM


----------



## Roxannek

Happy Saturday Purse Forum friends! Wanna see my Rubis Capucines making her rounds? First big outing for her and me and sweet hubby, still celebrating that I am still alive at 56 after such a sick and dreadful 50-54. We are at Kiepersol Winery Restaurant in Tyler, Texas. Just beautiful here.


----------



## Katiesmama

Roxannek said:


> Happy Saturday Purse Forum friends! Wanna see my Rubis Capucines making her rounds? First big outing for her and me and sweet hubby, still celebrating that I am still alive at 56 after such a sick and dreadful 50-54. We are at Kiepersol Winery Restaurant in Tyler, Texas. Just beautiful here.
> View attachment 4153804


This bag is stunning! And more importantly, blessings for your continued good health.


----------



## Roxannek

Katiesmama said:


> This bag is stunning! And more importantly, blessings for your continued good health.


Thank you so much


----------



## cwool

Open air Jeeping olllllllo with Noe by day...




...out to dinner w MWT SB30 by night


----------



## AndreaM99

cwool said:


> View attachment 4153873
> 
> View attachment 4153875
> 
> Open air Jeeping olllllllo with Noe by day...
> 
> View attachment 4153883
> 
> 
> ...out to dinner w MWT SB30 by night


What an excellent idea to use Metis Hobo's handle for Noe! I looove it!


----------



## Luxlynx

On the boardwalk in the sunset. Me and my speedy 30.


----------



## cwool

AndreaM99 said:


> What an excellent idea to use Metis Hobo's handle for Noe! I looove it!



Thanks but I cannot take the credit. I got the idea from another fellow member a long while back here on tPF, unfortunately I can't remember who or which thread.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

On the high speed train to Shanghai with my Iena MM azur.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Luxlynx said:


> On the boardwalk in the sunset. Me and my speedy 30.



That view and your bag looks gorgeous! The damier ebene on the speedy looks so classy, I have the monogram but I'm definitely getting one in damier ebene because its much dressier and can be used for nights out


----------



## Sunshine mama

Going grocery shopping.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Trying to be artistic with the photos but I think I was unsuccessful, hehe but nevertheless I was able to take last minute pictures before my family signed off from Tanjung Pelepas Port in Malaysia. Took Pochette OM during our trip. I was just upset I forgot to take pictures of her with the mighty ship on the background. Oh well..


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Going grocery shopping.


What a cute look — almost too cute for grocery shopping .  Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Iamminda

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Trying to be artistic with the photos but I think I was unsuccessful, hehe but nevertheless I was able to take last minute pictures before my family signed off from Tanjung Pelepas Port in Malaysia. Took Pochette OM during our trip. I was just upset I forgot to take pictures of her with the mighty ship on the background. Oh well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4154318
> View attachment 4154319
> View attachment 4154321
> View attachment 4154322



Nice pictures — pretty creative placements of your pochette.


----------



## Poochie231080

My infrarouge metis, i haven’t used her for almost a month


----------



## Nat_CAN

Sunshine mama said:


> Going grocery shopping.


Very nice!


----------



## Roxannek

cwool said:


> View attachment 4153873
> 
> View attachment 4153875
> 
> Open air Jeeping olllllllo with Noe by day...
> 
> View attachment 4153883
> 
> 
> ...out to dinner w MWT SB30 by night


Cool, love, love


----------



## Roxannek

Poochie231080 said:


> My infrarouge metis, i haven’t used her for almost a month


Oh, the red!  Gorgeous!


----------



## SakuraSakura

My Monogram Cles with Valentino Rockstud Sunglasses.


----------



## chloebagfreak

cwool said:


> Thanks but I cannot take the credit. I got the idea from another fellow member a long while back here on tPF, unfortunately I can't remember who or which thread.


It's so cute! And that patina looks amazing!
 Can you wear the short strap over your shoulder comfortably? Would love one for my Azur Noe BB.


----------



## tumblingbear

First day out!


----------



## fyn72

Out with this pair today [emoji4]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going to work with my new wave mm ..I love this bag ..it's so great that I needed to use it today.. I couldn't wait until weekend to use it again haha


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Me and my monogram speedy 35 having a quick lunch before my flight


----------



## Sunshine mama

My card organizer.


----------



## tolliv

Carrying this piece for a few days


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Monogram Monday!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> My card organizer.


Beautiful pic, that blue shade is beautiful and love what you did with the scarf


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to work with my new wave mm ..I love this bag ..it's so great that I needed to use it today.. I couldn't wait until weekend to use it again haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4154994
> View attachment 4154996


Looks so beautiful with your black dress


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> My card organizer.


Love it!! Ok what beauty is this bag? I LOVE the blue!!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to work with my new wave mm ..I love this bag ..it's so great that I needed to use it today.. I couldn't wait until weekend to use it again haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4154994
> View attachment 4154996


The bag is gorgeous and suits you perfectly. Your whole outfit is beautiful. The only thing I dislike about the wave is the coloured letters on the strap, It's the only thing stopping me from buying it..


----------



## Sunshine mama

chloebagfreak said:


> Love it!! Ok what beauty is this bag? I LOVE the blue!!


It's  an older Tod's bag i stole from my mom Not to worry. She didn't want it anymore.


----------



## Sandra.AT

LuckyBitch said:


> The bag is gorgeous and suits you perfectly. Your whole outfit is beautiful. The only thing I dislike about the wave is the coloured letters on the strap, It's the only thing stopping me from buying it..





chloebagfreak said:


> Looks so beautiful with your black dress


Thank you both[emoji12] [emoji1] if you dislike only the colourful letter strap then you can wear it without it.. I also wear it without the strap where the colourful letters are and love it that way.. if I decide to wear the bag with it I already know where to place the strap so that it's not that visible


----------



## EmmJay

Last Sunday, headed to breakfast with my Pochette Felicie Empreinte worn as a belt bag.


----------



## LuxuryWoman23

Saying goodbye to London with incredible views from the Shard [emoji636][emoji574]


----------



## miumiu2046

tolliv said:


> Carrying this piece for a few days
> 
> View attachment 4155245
> View attachment 4155246



What’s the name of this pouch? So nice!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

miumiu2046 said:


> What’s the name of this pouch? So nice!


It’s called the city pouch on the website....


----------



## Venessa84

Golf tournament for the kiddies hospital with my Palm Springs MM


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> It's  an older Tod's bag i stole from my mom Not to worry. She didn't want it anymore.


COOL Mom!


----------



## fyn72

tolliv said:


> Carrying this piece for a few days
> 
> View attachment 4155245
> View attachment 4155246



I just bought this today, so gorgeous! [emoji7] congrats! I love the size [emoji4]


----------



## tolliv

fyn72 said:


> I just bought this today, so gorgeous! [emoji7] congrats! I love the size [emoji4]



Congratulations!!!! Yes, it very cute. I hope they come out with a plain monogram one too. It would be a hit!!


----------



## fyn72

Been to LV and made a purchase [emoji16]


----------



## tolliv

miumiu2046 said:


> What’s the name of this pouch? So nice!



Hi there! It’s called the City Pouch.


----------



## cwool

chloebagfreak said:


> It's so cute! And that patina looks amazing!
> Can you wear the short strap over your shoulder comfortably? Would love one for my Azur Noe BB.



Yes I can
The drop is not as long as with the Melie hobo handle but definitely still works for me as a shoulder carry


----------



## Yuki85

At dentist [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Iamminda said:


> Nice pictures — pretty creative placements of your pochette.


Thanks for the kind words, dear


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sac Plat Pm again. I haven't used this for such a long time until last Sunday, and I love its paper bag shape and the practicality of this tote.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat Pm again. I haven't used this for such a long time until last Sunday, and I love its paper bag shape and the practicality of this tote.


That looks like such a practical bag and I LOVE how you tied your scarf like a flower!! So pretty and creative!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> That looks like such a practical bag and I LOVE how you tied your scarf like a flower!! So pretty and creative!


Thank you.  You are so sweet!!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

cwool said:


> Yes I can
> The drop is not as long as with the Melie hobo handle but definitely still works for me as a shoulder carry


Great! Thank you


----------



## littleblackbag

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat Pm again. I haven't used this for such a long time until last Sunday, and I love its paper bag shape and the practicality of this tote.


Is this bag still available? I'm loving it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

littleblackbag said:


> Is this bag still available? I'm loving it!


Thank you.   They retired this bag several years ago. However there may be a men's leather sac plat. I don't think it can crossbody though.


----------



## littleblackbag

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.   They retired this bag several years ago. However there may be a men's leather sac plat. I don't think it can crossbody though.


Bugger! Thanks for the prompt reply. xx


----------



## EmmJay

Felicie Monogram Blossom getting some sun from my sunroof.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

copying @Iamminda 
(good thing I did, it was yummy!)


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> copying @Iamminda
> (good thing I did, it was yummy!)
> View attachment 4156574


Isn’t it so cute?  Glad you liked it


----------



## chloebagfreak

Taking my long awaited Miss Boite Chapeau Souple for a spin 
Soooo many ways to wear this beauty!


----------



## fyn72

My botd running errands


----------



## Iamminda

chloebagfreak said:


> Taking my long awaited Miss Boite Chapeau Souple for a spin
> Soooo many ways to wear this beauty!
> View attachment 4156646
> View attachment 4156647
> View attachment 4156648



It looks beautiful on you all three ways (i especially like it crossbody).


----------



## chloebagfreak

Iamminda said:


> It looks beautiful on you all three ways (i especially like it crossbody).


Thank You! 
I always love crossbody bags! I do think it is cool that you can adjust this for so many different people. It's nice that it's a bag that doesn't stick out too much as a crossbody. My Noe BB sticks out a lot when worn crossbody- and sometimes that bugs me.


----------



## Pursebella

Aliluvlv said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank You dear!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

chloebagfreak said:


> Taking my long awaited Miss Boite Chapeau Souple for a spin
> Soooo many ways to wear this beauty!
> View attachment 4156646
> View attachment 4156647
> View attachment 4156648


Congrats! I'm jealously happy for you! It seems bigger than I imagined. Can a big phone fit inside the bag and also in the outside pocket?


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! I'm jealously happy for you! It seems bigger than I imagined. Can a big phone fit inside the bag and also in the outside pocket?


Thank you lovely But you have the Clapton backpack that I LOVE
So,yes you can fit lots inside - iPhone 7 plus, mini pochette, Rosalie coin purse, keys and more. Yes, the IPhone will fit in the back pocket standing up- not sure if it will stretch it though


----------



## Sunshine mama

chloebagfreak said:


> Thank you lovely But you have the Clapton backpack that I LOVE
> So,yes you can fit lots inside - iPhone 7 plus, mini pochette, Rosalie coin purse, keys and more. Yes, the IPhone will fit in the back pocket standing up- not sure if it will stretch it though


Wow the bag fits all the essentials! Thank you!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow the bag fits all the essentials! Thank you!!


Yes! You're welcome


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

We survived the sudden downpour! I loved this bag before but after today I'm twice as obsessed with it


----------



## for3v3rz

My speedy going home with me after work and getting some sun.


----------



## brittanyh

Hanging with my Tivoli ❤️


----------



## cafecreme15

Greece here I come!


----------



## Raffaluv

Monogramouflage @ the hair salon!


----------



## mnl

Stuck in hotel room during monsoon sand storm on a ****ty work trip.  LV shawl makes a perfect blanket and almost makes me feel like I’m at home in my PJs


----------



## NeLVoe

Me and my Pochette Metis Reverse doing some shopping...



My Twist Bracelet and some glitter...



And my cute Rosalie matching my pink Longchamp Le Pliage perfectly


----------



## 1LV

Sunshine mama said:


> Going grocery shopping.


Like your shoes, too.  Cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

1LV said:


> Like your shoes, too.  Cute.


Thank you dear! Gotta be comfy!


----------



## electrickelly

New (to me) Petit Bucket. 

Also, I can't live without my PM agenda or my pochette cles.


----------



## AAxxx

Sorry not an LV bag but with LV goodies inside


----------



## cwool

NF GM waiting for DS at the sports trading cards shop


----------



## GGGirl

chloebagfreak said:


> Taking my Nano out
> View attachment 4150140



I have been drooling over this cutie pie purse. How and what do you fit inside? Would appreciate your advice before I make a decision. Basically I carry a small zippy wallet, Iphone6, sunglasses, scrarf and a mini pochette which hold keys a flip stick plus perfume what’s your opinion,.?Will all of it fit in the bag!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

The beauty of Epi & Empreinte


----------



## chloebagfreak

GGGirl said:


> I have been drooling over this cutie pie purse. How and what do you fit inside? Would appreciate your advice before I make a decision. Basically I carry a small zippy wallet, Iphone6, sunglasses, scrarf and a mini pochette which hold keys a flip stick plus perfume what’s your opinion,.?Will all of it fit in the bag!


 Here is a photo I took when I first got it- I'm not sure about the size of your wallet, but I could also get my keys and glasses( in a thin case or drawstring pouch case). My iPhone is 7 plus and it fits easily. My mini pochette was pretty full too. That's the Rosalie coin purse- not wallet.
Hope this helps It is such a great bag!


----------



## chloebagfreak

AAxxx said:


> View attachment 4158475
> 
> 
> Sorry not an LV bag but with LV goodies inside


This is just gorgeous! All of the colors look great together


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> The beauty of Epi & Empreinte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4158897



What an unexpected—and beautiful—combo!!  Love it


----------



## Sandra.AT

Switched from jumbo to the new wave mm for the whole weekend..Finally I can use her again..I just love this new bag [emoji7]


----------



## Poochie231080

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> The beauty of Epi & Empreinte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4158897



Love everything hon! The gold epi strap and the tag too


----------



## Poochie231080

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> We survived the sudden downpour! I loved this bag before but after today I'm twice as obsessed with it
> View attachment 4157418



My all time favourite


----------



## Poochie231080

Today’s companion


----------



## Sandra.AT

I just loooove the new wave bag[emoji7] [emoji12] I had to take her to work, then shopping and afterwards to restaurant and tomorrow also for shopping and dinner haha she will have a busy weekend [emoji1] [emoji2] this is the perfect red shade


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Going grocery shopping.


I just love  your bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> I just love  your bag.


Thank you So do you like bags that look like paper grocery bags too?


----------



## luvspurses

Poochie231080 said:


> Today’s companion


what is the name of your heart charm?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> What an unexpected—and beautiful—combo!!  Love it


Thank you IM You're the sweetest!


Poochie231080 said:


> Love everything hon! The gold epi strap and the tag too


Love your message! coming from the luggage tag queen


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Ootd. _Happy Friday LV lovers_


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going out with my new wave mm haha I post too many photos of this bag


----------



## kina.strickland

Me & Artsy MM at the Apple Store In Soho NYC


----------



## kina.strickland

Having fun In Louis Vuitton in Soho NYC [emoji7]


----------



## chloebagfreak

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Ootd. _Happy Friday LV lovers_
> View attachment 4159488


Love it especially the floral blouse


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out with my new wave mm haha I post too many photos of this bag
> View attachment 4159520


Wow!! You are ROCKIN that bag 
I love the whole outfit!!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Ootd. _Happy Friday LV lovers_
> View attachment 4159488



What a beautiful OOTD — I really like your blouse.


----------



## fyn72

First time going out with the City Pouch [emoji4]


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out with my new wave mm haha I post too many photos of this bag
> View attachment 4159520


You look so good with this bag! As in, this bag isn’t wearing you—you’re rocking it!


----------



## Starbux32

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out with my new wave mm haha I post too many photos of this bag
> View attachment 4159520


That's fine, I'm enjoying looking at the various outfits you are wearing with the bag, just stunning!


----------



## mdcx

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out with my new wave mm haha I post too many photos of this bag
> View attachment 4159520


Very 80s cool chick! I love it!


----------



## AndreaM99

With my large Noe in black epi right before my choir's performance at Stanford Bing concert hall.


----------



## Sandra.AT

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow!! You are ROCKIN that bag
> I love the whole outfit!!





OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> You look so good with this bag! As in, this bag isn’t wearing you—you’re rocking it!





Starbux32 said:


> That's fine, I'm enjoying looking at the various outfits you are wearing with the bag, just stunning!





mdcx said:


> Very 80s cool chick! I love it!


[emoji12] [emoji2] [emoji1] Thank you so much for your comments [emoji4] this bag is so great ..I can't put it away anymore and I'm so excited that's why I have to post so many photos of it and maybe some will change their minds and have a look at this bag haha very well made


----------



## shesaiddestroy

After many trouville days, I swapped bags to my metis reverse! And in the Amsterdam store today I tried on the wonderland ranger boot... I am seriously in love and trying to find excuses to spend 1100 euros on shoes! They will be on my wishlist!


----------



## LV_4ever

From a few days ago in front of Champs-Elysees store with babylone chain bb. It was 95 degrees at the time, but we were still on the go!


----------



## AndreaM99

It is Noe season!  This beauty is 24 years old!


----------



## fyn72

Aurore speedy 25


----------



## Poochie231080

First time taking her out on a spin


----------



## MommyDaze

My lunch companion: Sac Louis.


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## Orchidlady

Wedding with hubby!


----------



## PurseLoverDK

Palm Springs Mini!


----------



## Nanciii

katieny said:


> Out running errands with Speedy 25. I love this bag again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132089



awwww, so cute with the bag charm~


----------



## cafecreme15

Neverfull on the beach in Antiparos, Greece.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shopping at Nordy's yesterday with my Danube.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Today's accessories


----------



## brittanyh

My Yeti cup and DE RB 6 key holder!


----------



## mnl

Traveling with new wave and NF


----------



## fyn72

Heading out with nf mm and shawl.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

fyn72 said:


> Aurore speedy 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160922


So love the OM speedy.. Had a  chance to purchase a few months ago but missed out,  still kicking myself.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Poochie231080 said:


> First time taking her out on a spin


Is she easy to use? Love the look of this bag,  just not sure how easy it would be to get in and out..


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Addicted to bags said:


> Shopping at Nordy's yesterday with my Danube.
> 
> View attachment 4162210


Yours looks fabulous! Really interested in this one. .


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

mnl said:


> View attachment 4162412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traveling with new wave and NF


The wave in your pic looks so nice!


----------



## LuxuryWoman23

Waiting at the dentist, this beauty makes it better though [emoji178]


----------



## mnl

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> The wave in your pic looks so nice!


Thank you !  I love this bag.  The leather is so soft and doesn’t seem to scratch easily


----------



## cerezah




----------



## AndreaM99

Today with my Metis Hobo in Orient. She certainly brightens my workday!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Neo Noe.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Neo Noe.



I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your photobombing kitty[emoji76].


----------



## Poochie231080

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Is she easy to use? Love the look of this bag,  just not sure how easy it would be to get in and out..



Very easy and oh so spacious


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Neo Noe.



Looking terrific on this Tuesday DM .  Love this bag on you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking terrific on this Tuesday DM .  Love this bag on you.


Thank you so much, IM. This is such a great bag. 


GeorginaLavender said:


> I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your photobombing kitty[emoji76].


Thank you, GL.  My Walter is a special love.


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Out with an oldie but goodie.


----------



## Annabel Lee

PurpleRabbit said:


> Out with an oldie but goodie.
> 
> View attachment 4163364



This is one of my all-time favorite bags. It looks terrific on you


----------



## fyn72

Pacific Fair Gold Coast shopping [emoji4]


----------



## fyn72

Double post


----------



## KAPink

Today's lineup at the office - I'm so in love with the DA + Rose Ballerine


----------



## AAxxx

Sinful treat


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Annabel Lee said:


> This is one of my all-time favorite bags. It looks terrific on you



Thank You .


----------



## PurpleRabbit

AAxxx said:


> Sinful treat
> View attachment 4164008



It not nice to tease


----------



## AAxxx

PurpleRabbit said:


> It not nice to tease



Oh I can feel it went straight to the hips


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

When all your outfits match your bag


----------



## Luxlynx

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> That view and your bag looks gorgeous! The damier ebene on the speedy looks so classy, I have the monogram but I'm definitely getting one in damier ebene because its much dressier and can be used for nights out


Thank you sweetie.  I had my speedy on my last travel, and wow it was so ruff for the poor bag. 
I got home and just wipe it of with a wet towel and it looks brand new again. 
If i had one of my monogram on this trip, the ligth leather would have never been the same again.
This speedy is my real workhorse.


----------



## Poochie231080

Petite Malle with Vivienne charm


----------



## NeLVoe

Pochette Accessoires NM and Keep It Twice Bracelet


----------



## Scooch

Still in my artsy noir! New charm on her


----------



## MissCookie1983

Cruising with my old friend, azur Galliera GM.[emoji7][emoji924][emoji305][emoji267][emoji905][emoji274]


----------



## chloebagfreak

Poochie231080 said:


> Petite Malle with Vivienne charm


OMG Love!!!!


----------



## jcnc

Accompanying me to office today


----------



## lcutli1

fyn72 said:


> Aurore speedy 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160922


Stunning color


----------



## lcutli1

NeLVoe said:


> Me and my Pochette Metis Reverse doing some shopping...
> View attachment 4157869
> 
> 
> My Twist Bracelet and some glitter...
> View attachment 4157870
> 
> 
> And my cute Rosalie matching my pink Longchamp Le Pliage perfectly
> View attachment 4157871



You look so sassy in that picture, I love it!


----------



## Poochie231080

chloebagfreak said:


> OMG Love!!!!



Thank you sweetie  And ofc my little princess claimed that it’s her bag


----------



## chloebagfreak

Poochie231080 said:


> Thank you sweetie  And ofc my little princess claimed that it’s her bag


What a darling!! 
So sweet! I bet she loves all of your bag charms too!


----------



## Poochie231080

chloebagfreak said:


> What a darling!!
> So sweet! I bet she loves all of your bag charms too!



She does hon! And she tried to sneak out to day care using my Palm Springs Mini 

Out of all the bags I have, she loves PS Mini and Petite Malle the most...the neverfull was never attractive to her


----------



## luvlux64

Just one of those middle of the night hospital calls


----------



## chloebagfreak

Poochie231080 said:


> She does hon! And she tried to sneak out to day care using my Palm Springs Mini
> 
> Out of all the bags I have, she loves PS Mini and Petite Malle the most...the neverfull was never attractive to her


Ha ha How cute!! Well, she has great taste for sure
Neverfull might feel too big?


----------



## Sandra.AT

At work with my montaigne mm noir TGIF [emoji12] [emoji1]


----------



## MKB0925

Poochie231080 said:


> Thank you sweetie  And ofc my little princess claimed that it’s her bag


She is adorable!!   I love her little jeans and the bag looks perfect!


----------



## jcnc

New day, same bag. When something gives you joy, then y change


----------



## Poochie231080

MKB0925 said:


> She is adorable!!   I love her little jeans and the bag looks perfect!



Thank you!! Haha, the strap was too long, so I had to shorten it big time! 



chloebagfreak said:


> Ha ha How cute!! Well, she has great taste for sure
> Neverfull might feel too big?



Yes too big haha, she wasn’t interested in the recent releases either


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

I’m currently stuck in the airport, about to miss my flight because of an error in the system.
My Louis bag looks as sad as I am right now


----------



## chloebagfreak

Poochie231080 said:


> Thank you!! Haha, the strap was too long, so I had to shorten it big time!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes too big haha, she wasn’t interested in the recent releases either


Oh really?? Did she see the essential time trunk?


----------



## Leo the Lion

TGIF everyone ♥


----------



## debsmith

Sliding into Friday at the Whiskey Bar!  Cheers!


----------



## luvspurses

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> View attachment 4165951
> 
> 
> I’m currently stuck in the airport, about to miss my flight because of an error in the system.
> My Louis bag looks as sad as I am right now


speedy b is the best. is this the 35 or 40?


----------



## fyn72

Took City Pouch to the shops, makes me smile looking at it with the shiny key [emoji360]


----------



## musiclover

MissCookie1983 said:


> Cruising with my old friend, azur Galliera GM.[emoji7][emoji924][emoji305][emoji267][emoji905][emoji274]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165273
> View attachment 4165274
> View attachment 4165276


I also like your straw bag!  She’s really pretty!


----------



## Poochie231080

chloebagfreak said:


> Oh really?? Did she see the essential time trunk?



No, i haven’t received it yet and not too hopeful


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

luvspurses said:


> speedy b is the best. is this the 35 or 40?



It’s 35, I wanted to buy the 40 but that’s just way too big for me


----------



## chloebagfreak

Poochie231080 said:


> No, i haven’t received it yet and not too hopeful


Oh are you trying to get one? The time trunk one?


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Update! I didn’t miss my flight because the people in charge of the airplane came to get me and my suitcase so Hallelujah I am now at my final destination!


----------



## fyn72

Going to a friends wedding [emoji141]


----------



## myluvofbags

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> View attachment 4166443
> 
> 
> Update! I didn’t miss my flight because the people in charge of the airplane came to get me and my suitcase so Hallelujah I am now at my final destination!


Great to hear and glad everything worked out. Great travel bag


----------



## ivonna

Miss Speedy waiting for her dinner


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

myluvofbags said:


> Great to hear and glad everything worked out. Great travel bag



Thank you for the kind words 
The speedy Bandolier really is a great travel bag its been my travel bag for so long! Next on my list for LV travel bags is either the Palm Springs backpack if I can get my hands on it or maybe another speedy but this time in a much larger size. I also think the suitcases are gorgeous


----------



## Moja150

Perfect G&T by the canal


----------



## cheidel

Addicted to bags said:


> Shopping at Nordy's yesterday with my Danube.
> 
> View attachment 4162210


Love it!  Very nice pop of color looks great on you!!!


----------



## 1LV

Moja150 said:


> Perfect G&T by the canal


This just looks like summer!


----------



## Poochie231080

chloebagfreak said:


> Oh are you trying to get one? The time trunk one?



Yes I ordered it and the duffel bag too like more than 4 months ago


----------



## chloebagfreak

Poochie231080 said:


> Yes I ordered it and the duffel bag too like more than 4 months ago


Oh wow!! I'm sorry it's taking so long  
Can you try another store? I actually got mine from client services.


----------



## Poochie231080

chloebagfreak said:


> Oh wow!! I'm sorry it's taking so long
> Can you try another store? I actually got mine from client services.



I did, also not possible 

In fact the cannes i got was the only 1 they got...same story with my trunk clutch 

Maybe i really have to stop buying


----------



## chloebagfreak

Poochie231080 said:


> I did, also not possible
> 
> In fact the cannes i got was the only 1 they got...same story with my trunk clutch
> 
> Maybe i really have to stop buying


Wow! No don't stop if you really want one
I will keep my eyes open  Are you in the US?


----------



## Poochie231080

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow! No don't stop if you really want one
> I will keep my eyes open  Are you in the US?



Thanks sweetie but i’m in Netherlands 

Ahh well, money saved


----------



## chloebagfreak

Poochie231080 said:


> Thanks sweetie but i’m in Netherlands
> 
> Ahh well, money saved


Ugh! Fingers crossed that you get it


----------



## Zucnarf

Capu galet bb and lock it flats


----------



## Poochie231080

Reverse Trunk Clutch and Monogram Split Pocket Organizer


----------



## jcnc

Poochie231080 said:


> Reverse Trunk Clutch and Monogram Split Pocket Organizer


Simply WOW


----------



## mdcx

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 4167345
> 
> Capu galet bb and lock it flats


Lovely look.


----------



## Suns123

Road trip to LA with my pretty New Wave [emoji322]. I  guess she is excited too [emoji23]!


----------



## Kimmykim

Pm in reverse at Essence festival this summer!


----------



## jorjaiso

Suns123 said:


> Road trip to LA with my pretty New Wave [emoji322]. I  guess she is excited too [emoji23]!



This bag is life! I would buy this in a heartbeat if I wasn’t a guy who probably would never pull this off haha


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

ivonna said:


> Miss Speedy waiting for her dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4166755


Love the colour of this speedy!


----------



## MooMooVT

jorjaiso said:


> This bag is life! I would buy this in a heartbeat if I wasn’t a guy who probably would never pull this off haha


I dont know. Maybe in black???


----------



## AndreaM99

ivonna said:


> Miss Speedy waiting for her dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4166755


THIS is such a beauty! Is your speedy in bronze or havane empreinte, please?


----------



## Suns123

jorjaiso said:


> This bag is life! I would buy this in a heartbeat if I wasn’t a guy who probably would never pull this off haha



I think you can rock the black [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji7]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 4167345
> 
> Capu galet bb and lock it flats


Beautiful!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Suns123 said:


> Road trip to LA with my pretty New Wave [emoji322]. I  guess she is excited too [emoji23]!


That pic makes an awesome ad for LA right there.  Perfect! [emoji41]


----------



## fyn72

ivonna said:


> Miss Speedy waiting for her dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4166755


Soooo GORGEOUS!


----------



## jenian

With my trunk clutch at my local lv store doing some damage again [emoji51]


----------



## Zucnarf

mdcx said:


> Lovely look.





Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Suns123

Aliluvlv said:


> That pic makes an awesome ad for LA right there.  Perfect! [emoji41]



Haha! Thanks ! [emoji7]


----------



## mnl

New wave at the Bat Fest music festival.  Love this bag!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Honestly my fave shopping bag. It's lightweight and handsfree perfection! Picked up a little Louis with it today


----------



## leechiyong

Out with my Essential Trunk:


----------



## Sparklett22

Sweet home Alabama


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Sitting with me on the side of the bed before heading out for a late, rainy Sunday lunch. [emoji16]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Sparklett22 said:


> Sweet home Alabama



What type of speedy is this with the black handles? I have the vanchetta leather and it’s super hard to take care of


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

mnl said:


> View attachment 4168135
> View attachment 4168136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New wave at the Bat Fest music festival.  Love this bag!



How was the festival? That bag looks awesome on you


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Suns123 said:


> Road trip to LA with my pretty New Wave [emoji322]. I  guess she is excited too [emoji23]!



Such a pretty picture! What size did you get of the new wave bag? Because I’ve heard they come in different sizes


----------



## mdcx

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> What type of speedy is this with the black handles? I have the vanchetta leather and it’s super hard to take care of


The mono Speedy B World Tour in black/red but with no patches I believe:


----------



## jorjaiso

This guy out of the box. Getting him ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Rami00

Travel buddies!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Rami00 said:


> Travel buddies!


Twinning  It looks beautiful with your Keepall! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ??Sheen finish causes the multicolour to look chipped for some reason but it's in pristine condition


----------



## Purrsey

My first LV was the recent Metis Pochette and I’ve since then adding a couple more cute LV pieces


----------



## fyn72

[emoji173]️ perfect bag to take to a wedding


----------



## chloebagfreak

Trying to get a tan


----------



## MissCookie1983

Bought two Kensington's... Oops! [emoji7][emoji23] ... Now, off to Ban Island! [emoji41][emoji16]


----------



## phytoscience01

very nice product


----------



## Leo the Lion

Have a FAB new week ♥


----------



## Poochie231080

Neverfull and globe trotter mini utility case


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my NF (and Bougainvillea TPM... perfect to pop in and out of NF, as needed).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my NF (and Bougainvillea TPM... perfect to pop in and out of NF, as needed).


Beautiful duo DM.  Have a great week


----------



## Suns123

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Such a pretty picture! What size did you get of the new wave bag? Because I’ve heard they come in different sizes



Thanks ! I got the MM size [emoji322].


----------



## Sparklett22

NF GM getting some sun


----------



## Rami00

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Twinning  It looks beautiful with your Keepall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??Sheen finish causes the multicolour to look chipped for some reason but it's in pristine condition


yay! thank you! I am so happy I snatched that last monogram piece left in Canada.


----------



## Roxannek

MissCookie1983 said:


> Bought two Kensington's... Oops! [emoji7][emoji23] ... Now, off to Ban Island! [emoji41][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168633


Hahahaha! Too funny “Oops!”   Both are very beautiful!


----------



## LV_4ever




----------



## tumblingbear

Miss pretty


walking happily with my baby


----------



## fyn72

At the hairdresser [emoji4]


----------



## chloebagfreak

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my NF (and Bougainvillea TPM... perfect to pop in and out of NF, as needed).


Love it!


----------



## chloebagfreak

fyn72 said:


> At the hairdresser [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4169302


You seriously have the BEST bags
I love pink, so every time I see your pinks I'm in love


----------



## Sunshine mama

LV_4ever said:


> View attachment 4169141


Love love love


----------



## Sunshine mama

jorjaiso said:


> This guy out of the box. Getting him ready for tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4168423


I love this guy!


----------



## Dextersmom

chloebagfreak said:


> Love it!


Thank you. 


Iamminda said:


> Beautiful duo DM.  Have a great week


Thank you, IM. You too.


----------



## mnl

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> How was the festival? That bag looks awesome on you


Thank you !  Watching the bats fly was awesome!


----------



## mnl

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Such a pretty picture! What size did you get of the new wave bag? Because I’ve heard they come in different sizes


Thank you! I got the MM


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## Wigglebean

Fierymo said:


> Got a bit fed-up of the thick Suhali Le Confident leather strap sliding off my shoulder.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962222


You added that strap? Excellent


----------



## EmmJay

Throwback Tuesday with my vintage Louis Vuitton Pochette Dame GM styled with my Felicié chain.


----------



## Lvoe1238




----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> View attachment 4169677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwback Tuesday with my vintage Louis Vuitton Pochette Dame GM styled with my Felicié chain.


Oh my gosh I love this!!


----------



## mdcx

EmmJay said:


> View attachment 4169677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwback Tuesday with my vintage Louis Vuitton Pochette Dame GM styled with my Felicié chain.


Love it, looks like it's from the Cruise 2019 collection!:


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh I love this!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## fyn72

A quick trip to the shops with the City Pouch


----------



## claravi

My new to me Alma pm in vernis grey (don’t know the official color name!)


----------



## Sandra.AT

fyn72 said:


> At the hairdresser [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4169302


I just love your bag and the magnolia colour.. I still can´t get it out of my mind  I have 3 montaignes but as I love this bag style I would love to get a brittany magnolia
Can you close your brittany with the items you have inside? How much items can you have inside and be still able to close it ?


----------



## Janloveschan

Took my psm with me to Barcelona


----------



## Sunshine mama

claravi said:


> My new to me Alma pm in vernis grey (don’t know the official color name!)


I love the whole look and the Alma looks perfect with your dress!


----------



## fyn72

Sandra.AT said:


> I just love your bag and the magnolia colour.. I still can´t get it out of my mind  I have 3 montaignes but as I love this bag style I would love to get a brittany magnolia
> Can you close your brittany with the items you have inside? How much items can you have inside and be still able to close it ?



Aww haha yes it easily closes, I have a full size wallet or sometimes my Anae coin purse, empreinte key pouch, 6 key holder and mini pochette. No trouble closing [emoji4] I love it! I think it fits more than the Montaigne B.B.


----------



## Sandra.AT

fyn72 said:


> Aww haha yes it easily closes, I have a full size wallet or sometimes my Anae coin purse, empreinte key pouch, 6 key holder and mini pochette. No trouble closing [emoji4] I love it! I think it fits more than the Montaigne B.B.


thank you for the info  I hope the magnolia colour stays until christmas  I just love this particular style and want to have another similiar bag style like my montaigne´s


----------



## bbcerisette66

I can’t wait for fall season to wear my Néo Noé !!! I love it so much.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

my favourite style of action shot


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4170654
> my favourite style of action shot


Love the tag with the bag!


----------



## LVmagnet

Sitting on the job!


----------



## Rami00

No words needed for this beauty!!!


----------



## tumblingbear

8 years old Idyle mini pochette


----------



## Johnpauliegal

bbcerisette66 said:


> I can’t wait for fall season to wear my Néo Noé !!! I love it so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170642


You don’t need to wait for fall to use that beautiful bag.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Johnpauliegal said:


> You don’t need to wait for fall to use that beautiful bag.



That’s true. Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## EmmJay

My PM in Empreinte Noir and my Felicie chain as a belt to coordinate with my CC brooch.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

EmmJay said:


> View attachment 4171576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PM in Empreinte Noir and my Felicie chain as a belt to coordinate with my CC brooch.


You look so polished!  I have the PM in Noir too but man I never look so put together.. Maybe I  should swap out of my jeans every now and then...


----------



## EmmJay

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> You look so polished!  I have the PM in Noir too but man I never look so put together.. Maybe I  should swap out of my jeans every now and then...



Thank you so much!! I can wear jeans to work everyday but I like to add a blazer, brooch, and heels to elevate the looks of my jeans.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EmmJay said:


> View attachment 4171576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PM in Empreinte Noir and my Felicie chain as a belt to coordinate with my CC brooch.



Love your whole outfit!


----------



## EmmJay

Johnpauliegal said:


> Love your whole outfit!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Baby Nano! I love this bag sooooo much! It holds everything I need
Out on this sunny day with some of my favs- Beth Hart, Sade, and Seal


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

EmmJay said:


> Thank you so much!! I can wear jeans to work everyday but I like to add a blazer, brooch, and heels to elevate the looks of my jeans.


Lol, well you inspired me to pull out my other non Jean clothes!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Several of my favorite things!


----------



## AndreaM99

I love the color combo. I guess I am looking forward to fall.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Chinese Warrior said:


> Several of my favorite things!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172325


I love your watch too. What is the reference of your Cartier beauty ? She’s big !!! It’s beautiful


----------



## Chinese Warrior

bbcerisette66 said:


> I love your watch too. What is the reference of your Cartier beauty ? She’s big !!! It’s beautiful



Thank you! It’s a two tone Tank Francaise medium. She looks big as I have very small wrist. Love her!


----------



## tumblingbear




----------



## bbcerisette66

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank you! It’s a two tone Tank Francaise medium. She looks big as I have very small wrist. Love her!



Thank you. It’s a wonderful watch.


----------



## KAPink

First outing with my new strap (originally purchased to use with my Graceful) on my PM.


----------



## jcnc

AndreaM99 said:


> I love the color combo. I guess I am looking forward to fall.


The combination screams fall! beautiful


----------



## Msgorgeous

Finally braved using my alma bb - her first day out. I learned to appreciate how beautiful and stunning she is.


----------



## chloebagfreak

AndreaM99 said:


> I love the color combo. I guess I am looking forward to fall.


I love this! Anything leopard print


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> View attachment 4171576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PM in Empreinte Noir and my Felicie chain as a belt to coordinate with my CC brooch.


You look HHHOOOTTTTTT!  Iove your shoes too. May I ask what kind they are?


----------



## Sunshine mama

chloebagfreak said:


> Baby Nano! I love this bag sooooo much! It holds everything I need
> Out on this sunny day with some of my favs- Beth Hart, Sade, and Seal
> View attachment 4171765


Everytime I see this nano, i just think it's so special and cyooot!!!!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> Everytime I see this nano, i just think it's so special and cyooot!!!!!


Thank you!! Yes it is super cute and really works for those days where you just need the basics
I love anything tiny, so it just makes me smile


----------



## Suns123

Chillin at Starbucks  . I [emoji173]️ this purse ❣️


----------



## Chiichan

My little lunch buddy DA PA


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

tumblingbear said:


> View attachment 4172386
> View attachment 4172387



I have the same bag and I use it so much!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Msgorgeous said:


> Finally braved using my alma bb - her first day out. I learned to appreciate how beautiful and stunning she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172481
> View attachment 4172482


So nice to see the Alma in the wild and in casual outfit! Always think of Vernis as more dressy but your outfit and bag looks perfect.


----------



## fyn72

Out with Saintonge today, loving this little bag!


----------



## snibor

KAPink said:


> First outing with my new strap (originally purchased to use with my Graceful) on my PM.



Looking fabulous!


----------



## Poochie231080

My cannes reverse


----------



## LV_4ever

Night out with Twist MM Etain


----------



## cheidel

Suns123 said:


> Road trip to LA with my pretty New Wave [emoji322]. I  guess she is excited too [emoji23]!


Beautiful bag!!! Have fun on your trip to my home state!


----------



## Ladan Mrss

What I adore these days and forever.


----------



## fabuleux

LV_4ever said:


> Night out with Twist MM Etain
> View attachment 4173104


Looks great!


----------



## fabuleux

Poochie231080 said:


> My cannes reverse


I don’t think I can ever be over this bag. It’s just so beautiful !


----------



## EmmJay

mdcx said:


> Love it, looks like it's from the Cruise 2019 collection!:
> 
> View attachment 4170022



Wow! It really does. That bag is beautiful too. My Pochette DM is from the 60s when LV used Eclair zippers. I’m just glad it doesn’t smell vintage. Lol


----------



## dmmiller

Out for breakfast with DH.  Found a new quaint place near our home with island music playing and a breeze blowing...feels almost like I am at the beach.


----------



## luvlux64

Last night’s movie date   ... Happy Saturday lovelies


----------



## Sunshine mama

Poochie231080 said:


> My cannes reverse


Love the whole ensemble and especially the bracelets!


----------



## Dextersmom

luvlux64 said:


> Last night’s movie date   ... Happy Saturday lovelies
> View attachment 4173368


Gorgeous look.


----------



## bbcerisette66

luvlux64 said:


> Last night’s movie date   ... Happy Saturday lovelies
> View attachment 4173368



Your Néonoé is gorgeous and your shoes too !!! [emoji106][emoji6]


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Out for fusion food, Korean and Mexican. Kimchi tacos and dumplings.


----------



## KAPink

bbcerisette66 said:


> Your Néonoé is gorgeous and your shoes too !!! [emoji106][emoji6]



Agreed - the shoes with the bag are fabulous! [emoji7]


----------



## msGrn

Coming home from the mall with a latte and some shopping


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Travel passengers


----------



## Suns123

cheidel said:


> Beautiful bag!!! Have fun on your trip to my home state!



Thanks [emoji7]


----------



## jenian

On the way for lunch with my trunk clutch [emoji173]️️[emoji7]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Msgorgeous said:


> Finally braved using my alma bb - her first day out. I learned to appreciate how beautiful and stunning she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172481
> View attachment 4172482


Gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## Aliluvlv

LV_4ever said:


> Night out with Twist MM Etain
> View attachment 4173104


Wow beautiful! Love the whole look. [emoji4]


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## Emsidee

At the airport on my way to Miami with my neverfull GM


----------



## Sandra.AT

Loving my new wave mm bag


----------



## Redenkeew

Sandra.AT said:


> Loving my new wave mm bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174224



So gorgeous! I'm drooling so hard rn


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sandra.AT said:


> Loving my new wave mm bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174224



The red is such a gorgeous pop of colour![emoji170]


----------



## coloradolvr

In Santa Fe and appropriately charmed.  [emoji6]


----------



## PurpleRabbit

coloradolvr said:


> In Santa Fe and appropriately charmed.  [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 4174312



Love Santa Fe.  Did you dine out at the Shed?


----------



## coloradolvr

PurpleRabbit said:


> Love Santa Fe.  Did you dine out at the Shed?





Yes love the Shed and la casa sena next door.


----------



## PurpleRabbit

coloradolvr said:


> View attachment 4174677
> 
> Yes love the Shed and la casa sena next door.



Oh my!!!  Great taste in purses and food.  Enjoy yourself in beautiful Santa Fe


----------



## AndreaM99

Having fun in the cinema. Crazy Rich Asians. BTW. there is one scene with a lot LV in action.


----------



## Chiichan

AndreaM99 said:


> Having fun in the cinema. Crazy Rich Asians. BTW. there is one scene with a lot LV in action.



Such a great movie! Did you see the Merlion and think of the LV stamp of it too? [emoji28]


----------



## merekat703

Trusty side kick


----------



## bbcerisette66

merekat703 said:


> Trusty side kick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4175368



OMG !!! I’m a purple girl !!!! No, sorry purple woman. 52. I love that colour so much. Aube ?


----------



## frivofrugalista

The SC for a rainy day.


----------



## LV_4ever

Heading out with Bond Street


----------



## Aliluvlv

coloradolvr said:


> In Santa Fe and appropriately charmed.  [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 4174312


What a cool charm! Beautiful.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Have a great new week!


----------



## antschulina

Boarding a flight with my travel companions - 10-year old Speedy and Chanel WOC!


----------



## leechiyong

Enjoying my day off out to lunch:


----------



## frivofrugalista

leechiyong said:


> Enjoying my day off out to lunch:
> View attachment 4175495



Oh my, is that the nano Pallas? So cute! Enjoy your lunch!


----------



## leechiyong

frivofrugalista said:


> Oh my, is that the nano Pallas? So cute! Enjoy your lunch!


Thank you!  Yes, it is.


----------



## electrickelly

Today's style.


----------



## Leo the Lion

leechiyong said:


> Enjoying my day off out to lunch:
> View attachment 4175495


Cutest picture ever!


----------



## leechiyong

Leo the Lion said:


> Cutest picture ever!


Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

Monogram Monday with my vintage Louis Vuitton Camille in Blue Mini Lin.


----------



## tumblingbear




----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 4175390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SC for a rainy day.



Great to see this beauty (and your lovely mod shot ),  Love your new avatar — too cute (and so many eye candy in one place)!!!   Gosh, how can it rain in August?   Lol.


----------



## merekat703

bbcerisette66 said:


> OMG !!! I’m a purple girl !!!! No, sorry purple woman. 52. I love that colour so much. Aube ?


Yes its Aube! I love all things purple!


----------



## hi8luxe

leechiyong said:


> Enjoying my day off out to lunch:
> View attachment 4175495


 You have an awesome mini bag collection!  Love it!   I’ve been thinking about getting the Pallas clutch, but haven’t considered the Pallas Nano...until now!  It’s super cute and your pic captures the scale of its size perfectly!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Great to see this beauty (and your lovely mod shot ),  Love your new avatar — too cute (and so many eye candy in one place)!!!   Gosh, how can it rain in August?   Lol.



Haha it is Canada after all: land of 5 seasons in one day. 
And thank you, thought a mini family pic is long overdue!


----------



## AndreaM99

I just came home from the cinema again...No Crazy Rich Asians this time, but Mission Impossible...Ladies, I warn you! I was hiding, squeezing my husband's hand and chewing my blanket all the time! But my bag was sitting there patiently and enjoying the action. At least someone.  We both survived!


----------



## leechiyong

hi8luxe said:


> You have an awesome mini bag collection!  Love it!   I’ve been thinking about getting the Pallas clutch, but haven’t considered the Pallas Nano...until now!  It’s super cute and your pic captures the scale of its size perfectly!


Thank you!  It’s such a cute little bag and fits a decent amount!


----------



## Sandra.AT

He protects my bag from steeling haha no one can take the bag with the chain away ..he sits on the chaineven when he tries to sleep his eyes are still open haha


----------



## MKB0925

Sandra.AT said:


> He protects my bag from steeling haha no one can take the bag with the chain away ..he sits on the chaineven when he tries to sleep his eyes are still open haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176049
> View attachment 4176050


Aww...what a sweetheart!!
Love your bag too...that red is beautiful!


----------



## Mrsfunnyman

Sandra.AT said:


> Loving my new wave mm bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174224



Gorgeous!


----------



## leechiyong

Still carrying this combo:


----------



## bbcerisette66

leechiyong said:


> Still carrying this combo:
> View attachment 4176444



Artistic picture [emoji108]


----------



## leechiyong

bbcerisette66 said:


> Artistic picture [emoji108]


Thank you!  I'm trying to get better with them as it's not a strong suit of mine.


----------



## Bagologist

Picking up stuff for taco Tuesday! with Vernis noir Alma PM along with her new charm and trusty rose ballerine 6-key holder. This bag is 4 years old, still looks new and just sparkles from the inside and outside!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

AndreaM99 said:


> I just came home from the cinema again...No Crazy Rich Asians this time, but Mission Impossible...Ladies, I warn you! I was hiding, squeezing my husband's hand and chewing my blanket all the time! But my bag was sitting there patiently and enjoying the action. At least someone.  We both survived!


Lol. I thought I was the only one who takes a blanket to the cinemas!  Glad there is someone else out there that does it as well..


----------



## viewwing

Bagologist said:


> Picking up stuff for taco Tuesday! with Vernis noir Alma PM along with her new charm and trusty rose ballerine 6-key holder. This bag is 4 years old, still looks new and just sparkles from the inside and outside!
> 
> View attachment 4176517
> View attachment 4176518


Cool Alma, what is that smock thing?


----------



## Bagologist

viewwing said:


> Cool Alma, what is that smock thing?


Thanks! That's my vape mod with no nicotine ejuice. Keeps my sweet tooth at bay.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

msGrn said:


> Coming home from the mall with a latte and some shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173808



Is that the Victorine wallet or a bag? I’m thinking of getting the wallet


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

AndreaM99 said:


> I just came home from the cinema again...No Crazy Rich Asians this time, but Mission Impossible...Ladies, I warn you! I was hiding, squeezing my husband's hand and chewing my blanket all the time! But my bag was sitting there patiently and enjoying the action. At least someone.  We both survived!



I love your Pochette Metis! How did you get your hands on it? I’ve been wanting to buy one for ages and can’t seem to find it


----------



## Luxlynx

My birthday present at a lovely sky room in a fantastic hotel. Let`s party!  With my keepall 55 and Speedy 30.


----------



## msGrn

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Is that the Victorine wallet or a bag? I’m thinking of getting the wallet



It’s actually the Clapton crossbody. They do have the Clapton in a Long wallet version.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Just for fun: I did a bit of shopping on my trip & wanted to include LV into my fall looks


----------



## tumblingbear

Ladies i could not resist. Love this soo much


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer V at work today


----------



## 23adeline

Going out for lunch with small document case


----------



## jenian

ATM with my trunk clutch again at the prestige lounge. Love this cute lip [emoji105]and lipstick [emoji168] cookies.


----------



## tumblingbear

Another travel companion..Zippy xl


----------



## fyn72

Lunch date with DD, love seeing my girl[emoji173]️


----------



## DoctorVuitton

Got an LV Damier Azur 6 Key Ring Holder from a Japanese Reseller on Ebay. Got it today and excited to use, cleaned with wetwipes but really need some reglazing. Worth the price though, atleast I dont have to worry when using it since its an AZUR. Just have to enjoy it!


----------



## Sandra.AT

MKB0925 said:


> Aww...what a sweetheart!!
> Love your bag too...that red is beautiful!





Mrsfunnyman said:


> Gorgeous!


 Thank you


----------



## leechiyong

Out to eat and enjoying the scenery:


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I admit I have a weakness for accessories, especially LV bandeaus. I spruced up Maison Michel hat for fun tonight


----------



## AndreaM99

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I admit I have a weakness for accessories, especially LV bandeaus. I spruced up Maison Michel hat for fun tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177648
> View attachment 4177653
> View attachment 4177658


Oh, I love it! What a wonderful idea! You wear it so well!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

AndreaM99 said:


> Oh, I love it! What a wonderful idea! You wear it so well!


Thanks hun, I'm glad you like it!  I really love their versatility


----------



## AndreaM99

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks hun, I'm glad you like it!  I really love their versatility



Your collection is really nice!  (I am bandeau addict as well...)


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I admit I have a weakness for accessories, especially LV bandeaus. I spruced up Maison Michel hat for fun tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177648
> View attachment 4177653
> View attachment 4177658


What a clever idea! So beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I admit I have a weakness for accessories, especially LV bandeaus. I spruced up Maison Michel hat for fun tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177648
> View attachment 4177653
> View attachment 4177658



Your hat looks fabulous with this bandeau — what a great idea. And you have a beautiful collection of bandeaus


----------



## GeorginaLavender

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I admit I have a weakness for accessories, especially LV bandeaus. I spruced up Maison Michel hat for fun tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177648
> View attachment 4177653
> View attachment 4177658



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ this hat idea—will copy immediately [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106].


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Luxlynx said:


> My birthday present at a lovely sky room in a fantastic hotel. Let`s party!  With my keepall 55 and Speedy 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176629



Happy birthday! Both your gifts are gorgeous, I have the speedy 35 which is one size bigger then yours in the monogram and I absolutely love it! I take it with me everywhere 
I’m really curious about the keepball 55, are you going to take it traveling instead of having a suitcase with you or will this be your compartment bag?


----------



## kkfiregirl

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I admit I have a weakness for accessories, especially LV bandeaus. I spruced up Maison Michel hat for fun tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177648
> View attachment 4177653
> View attachment 4177658



GORGEOUS GORGEOUS GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## paula3boys

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I admit I have a weakness for accessories, especially LV bandeaus. I spruced up Maison Michel hat for fun tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177648
> View attachment 4177653
> View attachment 4177658



Love it on your hat!


----------



## Rami00

Louis gang!


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my NF (and Bougainvillea TPM... perfect to pop in and out of NF, as needed).


This is beautiful! 
Here you go @Bibi25260 i tagged you, is this what you were looking for?


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> This is beautiful!
> Here you go @Bibi25260 i tagged you, is this what you were looking for?


You are too sweet March.   Thank you.


----------



## viewwing

Rami00 said:


> Louis gang!


I’m thinking of getting the collar for my dog too...how is it holding up?


----------



## ReneH

viewwing said:


> I’m thinking of getting the collar for my dog too...how is it holding up?



My dogs have worn their LV collars for years.  Other than the darkening no issue at all.


----------



## Rami00

viewwing said:


> I’m thinking of getting the collar for my dog too...how is it holding up?


Love it! It's super sturdy, it has even gone in the lake, beach... a few times...


----------



## EmmJay

Headed to run errands wearing my Louis Vuitton Multicles Rabat as a belt bag.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you very much lovely ladies


eena1230 said:


> What a clever idea! So beautiful!





Iamminda said:


> Your hat looks fabulous with this bandeau — what a great idea. And you have a beautiful collection of bandeaus





paula3boys said:


> Love it on your hat!


----------



## beautifulldk

On vacation. Today I was at a beach in San Benedetto del Tronto (Italy ) with my 11 year old mini pa


----------



## viewwing

ReneH said:


> My dogs have worn their LV collars for years.  Other than the darkening no issue at all.


That's great to know! I'll get one soon!


----------



## mdcx

beautifulldk said:


> On vacation. Today I was at a beach in San Benedetto del Tronto (Italy ) with my 11 year old mini pa
> View attachment 4178346


This is so lovely!


----------



## Aliluvlv

leechiyong said:


> Out to eat and enjoying the scenery:
> View attachment 4177220


Wow! Breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## leechiyong

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! Breathtakingly beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## luvspurses

beautifulldk said:


> On vacation. Today I was at a beach in San Benedetto del Tronto (Italy ) with my 11 year old mini pa
> View attachment 4178346


what a great photo!


----------



## yazj42

Traveling today and brought out my trusty speedy 35b! I forgot how much stuff I can fit in it, it’s awesome!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

yazj42 said:


> Traveling today and brought out my trusty speedy 35b! I forgot how much stuff I can fit in it, it’s awesome!



I travel with my speedy B 35 monogram all the time and I also forget how much stuff it can fit in! I love the damier ebene print, it’s so classy


----------



## viewwing

Rami00 said:


> Love it! It's super sturdy, it has even gone in the lake, beach... a few times...


One more question- is the vachetta luggage tag removable?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

When you have to pickup a Disney gift... that Kermit is seriously so cute


----------



## Sparklett22

Disneyland and my Eva


----------



## Iamminda

Sparklett22 said:


> Disneyland and my Eva





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> When you have to pickup a Disney gift... that Kermit is seriously so cute
> View attachment 4179132



Love it — I think Disney and LV make a great pairing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ this hat idea—will copy immediately [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106].


I would love to see your copy too!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparklett22 said:


> Disneyland and my Eva


Lovely! And I'm jealous!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> I would love to see your copy too!!!



I’m on it Fam[emoji8][emoji8].  Let me see if it’ll happen this holiday weekend.  I bought a boater last month, have been too lazy (and sick) to put together a proper outfit.  But ya know TPF is very inspirational!!!!  So many free eye candies!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> I’m on it Fam[emoji8][emoji8].  Let me see if it’ll happen this holiday weekend.  I bought a boater last month, have been too lazy (and sick) to put together a proper outfit.  But ya know TPF is very inspirational!!!!  So many free eye candies!!!!


I hope you feel better!


----------



## fyn72

Love this piece[emoji173]️


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Love this piece[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179455


I love it too! The handles look a little shinier than regular vachetta. Are they treated like damier ebene leather?


----------



## merekat703

Hard ciders and RI alma bb


----------



## littleblackbag

LV_4ever said:


> Heading out with Bond Street
> View attachment 4175406


Looks lovely, is this the PM or BB please?


----------



## pmburk

Neverfull MM out running Saturday morning errands.


----------



## msGrn

Brunch with my Zoe wallet. Finally using it after having it in the box for several months.


----------



## SeattleLVLover

First cool day with a little rain felt like the right time to bring this lovely out.


----------



## DoctorVuitton

NEW TO ME Louis Vuitton 6 Ring Key Holder that I got it for a really cheap price over Ebay. I'm scared to buy a new one, so trying something used so I don't have to worry getting scuffs or dirt on it. Just enjoying the use of it for my keys, cash and card!


----------



## luvlux64

My LV Neonoe Coquelicot today


----------



## LV_4ever

littleblackbag said:


> Looks lovely, is this the PM or BB please?



Thanks! This is the PM. I’m 5’7” for reference.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Luxlynx said:


> My birthday present at a lovely sky room in a fantastic hotel. Let`s party!  With my keepall 55 and Speedy 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176629


Good for you. Hope you had a Birthday blast.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> I hope you feel better!



For my dear friend SM[emoji8][emoji8]
	

		
			
		

		
	




So I went with my Summer Trunks bandeau since Summer is almost over (1st time using it since purchase months ago, lol).




Then I had to use the matching wallet (and the best clear bag ever, right SM?!!)...



And since Labor Day is around the corner, gonna wear as much white as possible.  Jk—I wear white year around because I happen to live in hot places like Vegas and Dallas[emoji16][emoji13][emoji23].

Happy Labor Day Y’all[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322].


----------



## Johnpauliegal

GeorginaLavender said:


> For my dear friend SM[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180352
> 
> 
> So I went with my Summer Trunks bandeau since Summer is almost over (1st time using it since purchase months ago, lol).
> 
> View attachment 4180354
> 
> 
> Then I had to use the matching wallet (and the best clear bag ever, right SM?!!)...
> 
> View attachment 4180356
> 
> And since Labor Day is around the corner, gonna wear as much white as possible.  Jk—I wear white year around because I happen to live in hot places like Vegas and Dallas[emoji16][emoji13][emoji23].
> 
> Happy Labor Day Y’all[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322].


I just love it!  Very chic!


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> I love it too! The handles look a little shinier than regular vachetta. Are they treated like damier ebene leather?


It's a darker colour than raw new vachetta but it's not coated like the damier ebene


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Johnpauliegal said:


> I just love it!  Very chic!



Thank you JPGal[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

GeorginaLavender said:


> For my dear friend SM[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180352
> 
> 
> So I went with my Summer Trunks bandeau since Summer is almost over (1st time using it since purchase months ago, lol).
> 
> View attachment 4180354
> 
> 
> Then I had to use the matching wallet (and the best clear bag ever, right SM?!!)...
> 
> View attachment 4180356
> 
> And since Labor Day is around the corner, gonna wear as much white as possible.  Jk—I wear white year around because I happen to live in hot places like Vegas and Dallas[emoji16][emoji13][emoji23].
> 
> Happy Labor Day Y’all[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322].


You look gorgeous; so breezy and elegant and I adore your hat.


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> For my dear friend SM[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180352
> 
> 
> So I went with my Summer Trunks bandeau since Summer is almost over (1st time using it since purchase months ago, lol).
> 
> View attachment 4180354
> 
> 
> Then I had to use the matching wallet (and the best clear bag ever, right SM?!!)...
> 
> View attachment 4180356
> 
> And since Labor Day is around the corner, gonna wear as much white as possible.  Jk—I wear white year around because I happen to live in hot places like Vegas and Dallas[emoji16][emoji13][emoji23].
> 
> Happy Labor Day Y’all[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322].



Such a cute look GL — I love it .  The bandeau looks adorable on your hat.  And good to see your lovely clear bag again.  I love your ZCP too.


----------



## remainsilly

Iena mm, with clipa, enjoying baseball game.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Dextersmom said:


> You look gorgeous; so breezy and elegant and I adore your hat.



Thank you Lovely DM and fellow hat customizer [emoji6][emoji6].


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Such a cute look GL — I love it .  The bandeau looks adorable on your hat.  And good to see your lovely clear bag again.  I love your ZCP too.



Thank you beautiful Minda[emoji8][emoji8].  DH said I looked cruise-ready[emoji106][emoji106].  

This is my first ZCP—I really wanted the Kabuki one but it sold out before I could buy it.  On most days I carry very little, so ZCP is perfect.  They are very addicting—I don’t know why I never bought one before.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

remainsilly said:


> Iena mm, with clipa, enjoying baseball game.
> View attachment 4180463



Brilliant[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] especially the snowcone!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## coolganzee

Lazy sunday with this good old 2006 Tabac Nomade Leather Pocket Organizer Wallet


----------



## Roxannek

Enjoying a couple of jalepeno margaritas on Sunday date day with my hubby. Always looking for photo ops. Funny, even hubby helps set them up. Haha! Happy Sunday friends, love!


----------



## cwool

merekat703 said:


> Hard ciders and RI alma bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179708



Ahh, may I ask where are you enjoying this hard ciders flight? I lvoe them too!


----------



## remainsilly

GeorginaLavender said:


> Brilliant[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] especially the snowcone!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thanks. Love tasty snowcones!


----------



## Rami00

viewwing said:


> One more question- is the vachetta luggage tag removable?


Here is the close up.


----------



## amstevens714

Date night with my Alma bb


----------



## ThuyRollo




----------



## viewwing

Rami00 said:


> Here is the close up.


Thank u so much for the pic. Looks like it isn’t removable. Love it anyway!


----------



## juzluvpink

To Yoga w me


----------



## kacaruso

fyn72 said:


> Out with this pair today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4154975



Beautiful!


----------



## EmmJay

Monogram Monday with my LV Camille. Yes, I’m wearing overalls dressed up with a blazer.


----------



## Nat_CAN

EmmJay said:


> View attachment 4181569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monogram Monday with my LV Camille. Yes, I’m wearing overalls dressed up with a blazer.


I like how you dressed up with overall.  I should try it with a blazet like you did .


----------



## MooMooVT

EmmJay said:


> View attachment 4181569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monogram Monday with my LV Camille. Yes, I’m wearing overalls dressed up with a blazer.


Love this blue on you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> For my dear friend SM[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180352
> 
> 
> So I went with my Summer Trunks bandeau since Summer is almost over (1st time using it since purchase months ago, lol).
> 
> View attachment 4180354
> 
> 
> Then I had to use the matching wallet (and the best clear bag ever, right SM?!!)...
> 
> View attachment 4180356
> 
> And since Labor Day is around the corner, gonna wear as much white as possible.  Jk—I wear white year around because I happen to live in hot places like Vegas and Dallas[emoji16][emoji13][emoji23].
> 
> Happy Labor Day Y’all[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322].


You look sooo chic! Love how you put all the items together!!!! I especially love the bandeau on your hat!  BTW, I bet you turned some heads!!!


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Monogram Monday, LVoelies   !


----------



## PamK

luvlux64 said:


> Happy Monogram Monday, LVoelies   !
> View attachment 4181731



The beautiful red flowers and other goodies look amazing with your Monday Monogram! [emoji259][emoji173]️What a picture!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

GeorginaLavender said:


> For my dear friend SM[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180352
> 
> 
> So I went with my Summer Trunks bandeau since Summer is almost over (1st time using it since purchase months ago, lol).
> 
> View attachment 4180354
> 
> 
> Then I had to use the matching wallet (and the best clear bag ever, right SM?!!)...
> 
> View attachment 4180356
> 
> And since Labor Day is around the corner, gonna wear as much white as possible.  Jk—I wear white year around because I happen to live in hot places like Vegas and Dallas[emoji16][emoji13][emoji23].
> 
> Happy Labor Day Y’all[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322].


Fabulous look GL


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Roxannek said:


> Enjoying a couple of jalepeno margaritas on Sunday date day with my hubby. Always looking for photo ops. Funny, even hubby helps set them up. Haha! Happy Sunday friends, love!
> View attachment 4180950



Lovely pic.  But you had me drooling at Jalepeno Margaritas [emoji39][emoji39]!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> You look sooo chic! Love how you put all the items together!!!! I especially love the bandeau on your hat!  BTW, I bet you turned some heads!!!



Awwhhhh SM, what marvelous compliments [emoji8][emoji8]

I’m actually a headgear fanatic, so I wear hats, fascinators, and headbands, and headscarfs regularly.  Hats are the cherry on top[emoji106][emoji106].

I think we need to gather up some fashionable TPFers and start a Hat Club[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Fabulous look GL



Thank you MBLouis, and thank you for the inspiration [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119].


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> Awwhhhh SM, what marvelous compliments [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> I’m actually a headgear fanatic, so I wear hats, fascinators, and headbands, and headscarfs regularly.  Hats are the cherry on top[emoji106][emoji106].
> 
> I think we need to gather up some fashionable TPFers and start a Hat Club[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.


Wow. That sounds very fun! And didn't know that about you! I would love to see more of your headgears in action!


----------



## cheidel

yazj42 said:


> Traveling today and brought out my trusty speedy 35b! I forgot how much stuff I can fit in it, it’s awesome!


Very lovely B35!  It’s still on my wishlist!


----------



## cheidel

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 4181341
> 
> To Yoga w me


She’s gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> View attachment 4181569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monogram Monday with my LV Camille. Yes, I’m wearing overalls dressed up with a blazer.


You look fabulous!!!! Camille is so cute, and love how you jazzed up the overalls!


----------



## yazj42

cheidel said:


> Very lovely B35!  It’s still on my wishlist!


I just got home from my trip and I’m so glad I carried it. Its perfect esp since I have three little kids and a lot of stuff to carry around.


----------



## Chiichan

My work for four hours, gym, lunch with the parents, errands, and dinner with the in laws side kick. Love my Big Mom NF [emoji8]


----------



## EmmJay

Nat_CAN said:


> I like how you dressed up with overall.  I should try it with a blazet like you did .



Thank you!!!


----------



## EmmJay

MooMooVT said:


> Love this blue on you!


Thank you!!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Happy Roses and Monogram Monday! [emoji257][emoji173]️


----------



## coolganzee

Nomade MM organiser - Think he will be busy today!


----------



## mdcx

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 4181994
> 
> 
> Happy Roses and Monogram Monday! [emoji257][emoji173]️


Wow, the colours in this are gorgeous!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 4181341
> 
> To Yoga w me



I didn’t know you could get the neverfull with a red interior inside! I have the dark pink interior on mine


----------



## viewwing

My little one with a new charm!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 4181994
> 
> 
> Happy Roses and Monogram Monday! [emoji257][emoji173]️


I still love this line! Some say it's dated but I don't care. It's gorgeous!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Epi Noe GM all gussied up with old accessories on her old butt lol!! I love her so!!


----------



## AndreaM99

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Epi Noe GM all gussied up with old accessories on her old butt lol!! I love her so!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182570


Your Noe looks truly very very nice with the bandeau!


----------



## Roxannek

GeorginaLavender said:


> Lovely pic.  But you had me drooling at Jalepeno Margaritas [emoji39][emoji39]!!


I LOVE your dachshund in your avatar picture! What a doll! They are special little babies. My two are snuggling with me right now.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Roxannek said:


> I LOVE your dachshund in your avatar picture! What a doll! They are special little babies. My two are snuggling with me right now.



Thank you Roxannek—you obviously have fabulous taste in bags, drinks, and dogs!!!  My little Burrito is a little clown—he makes me and DH laugh all the time.  We’re looking into getting him a buddy maybe sometime next year—he’s been an only child and attention whore for so long—we don’t know if he wants a sibling!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

AndreaM99 said:


> Your Noe looks truly very very nice with the bandeau!


Thanks! She is indestructible.


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> My little one with a new charm!
> View attachment 4182228


Your bag and your new charm are perfect together!!!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

electrickelly said:


> View attachment 4175522
> View attachment 4175525
> 
> 
> Today's style.


Such a lovely patina she has on! [emoji7]


----------



## electrickelly

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Such a lovely patina she has on! [emoji7]


Thank you !


----------



## Chiichan

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> I didn’t know you could get the neverfull with a red interior inside! I have the dark pink interior on mine



I think that neverfull has the pivoine interior. But I did see that you can get the MM with the red interior.


----------



## MissCookie1983

Found a great use for my new Summer Trunks Bandeau. [emoji16] This epi Noe bag is from '93. ... She may have just turned 25, but this bandeau really makes her feel fresh again. [emoji178]


----------



## jax818

Took my reverse pm for date night.


----------



## leechiyong

MissCookie1983 said:


> Found a great use for my new Summer Trunks Bandeau. [emoji16] This epi Noe bag is from '93. ... She may have just turned 25, but this bandeau really makes her feel fresh again. [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182947
> View attachment 4182948
> View attachment 4182949


I love this idea!  So gorgeous!


----------



## 23adeline

Cluny BB Platine at cinema last week


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines Cloudy getting ready to go to work


----------



## Yuki85

Back to work


----------



## fyn72

Out shopping, was a bit of rain around today so glad this one is weather safe [emoji4]


----------



## minababe

fyn72 said:


> Out shopping, was a bit of rain around today so glad this one is weather safe [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183135



sooo lovely !! whats the Name of this bag ?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Amarante vernis 6 key holder.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Sunshine mama said:


> Amarante vernis 6 key holder.


This is a really pretty pic. It looks like a magazine ad.


----------



## sbuxaddict

Just admiring my new nails with my PSM!


----------



## Poochie231080

Today’s companions


----------



## Sunshine mama

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> This is a really pretty pic. It looks like a magazine ad.


Awwww... thank you!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going out with my new sneakers and my montaigne mm black


----------



## jcnc

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out with my new sneakers and my montaigne mm black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183477


Love your outfit!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Lo


Sandra.AT said:


> Going out with my new sneakers and my montaigne mm black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183477


Love the whole look especially those sneakers. Cute, comfy and stylish.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out with my new sneakers and my montaigne mm black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183477



Always so elegant [emoji106][emoji6]


----------



## Roxannek

GeorginaLavender said:


> Thank you Roxannek—you obviously have fabulous taste in bags, drinks, and dogs!!!  My little Burrito is a little clown—he makes me and DH laugh all the time.  We’re looking into getting him a buddy maybe sometime next year—he’s been an only child and attention whore for so long—we don’t know if he wants a sibling!!


Oh you should get little Burrito a baby brother or sister! They will quickly become partners in crime. And aren’t they just a joy?


----------



## Nancy in VA

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out with my new sneakers and my montaigne mm black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183477


So love that look!  Tempted to buy one - just getting my toe wet in LV  - love your outfit and it also helps that you have a great figure!  LOL


----------



## Aliluvlv

Finally our heat and humidity have dropped and I can enjoy breaks outside  again.  [emoji5]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Epi Noe GM all gussied up with old accessories on her old butt lol!! I love her so!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182570


Wow. Gorgeous accessories.


----------



## Stephanie Drenka

My pre-loved Noé and what I used to restore it: https://stephaniedrenka.com/louis-vuitton-noe/


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Johnpauliegal said:


> Wow. Gorgeous accessories.


Thanks! She's almost 24 years old and still going strong.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today at work with my Neverfull.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Dextersmom said:


> Today at work with my Neverfull.



Such a cutie[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today at work with my Neverfull.



Looking fabulous DM


----------



## laredouter

Hard at study with my vintage mini pocket organiser. (Please excuse the lighting- it is the middle of the night here)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Love the MP as a belt bag


----------



## mdcx

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4183864
> 
> Love the MP as a belt bag


Your outfit is adorable.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mdcx said:


> Your outfit is adorable.


Thank you so much, M 
I'm loving that daytime is still summer hot but nighttime is frigid cold - calling for my new teddy bear coat


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4183864
> 
> Love the MP as a belt bag



I love your outfit (wish I can see more of it .).  And that is so cute wearing the MP as a belt bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking fabulous DM





GeorginaLavender said:


> Such a cutie[emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you both so much.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> I love your outfit (wish I can see more of it .).  And that is so cute wearing the MP as a belt bag.


When you're getting ready for bed but your PF friends make a request... For my sweet friend Minda 
Good night everyone!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4183864
> 
> Love the MP as a belt bag



This outfit is the bomb, and I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ the belt!!!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> When you're getting ready for bed but your PF friends make a request... For my sweet friend Minda
> Good night everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183945



Thank you so much — I really needed to see the whole outfit because it looked so pretty from your partial pic above.  I am in love with your coat.   Beautiful skirt and top too.  The whole outfit is just perfect!!  You have great style.  Thanks again and sweet dreams sweet V


----------



## fyn72

minababe said:


> sooo lovely !! whats the Name of this bag ?



Thank you, It’s the Brittany [emoji4]


----------



## 23adeline

Astrid at bank


----------



## Sandra.AT

bbcerisette66 said:


> Always so elegant [emoji106][emoji6]





Nancy in VA said:


> So love that look!  Tempted to buy one - just getting my toe wet in LV  - love your outfit and it also helps that you have a great figure!  LOL


thank you so much  I love the montaigne style that´s why I have 3 of them haha I really recommend this style


----------



## Poochie231080

Today’s companions...feeling the urge to use the forgotten Kirigami


----------



## Sunshine mama

laredouter said:


> Hard at study with my vintage mini pocket organiser. (Please excuse the lighting- it is the middle of the night here)


You are so lucky to have this! I've been wanting this for a long time.


----------



## fyn72

Coffee date with my Saintonge


----------



## juzluvpink

We are just days away from moving office. The view will be quite different in future.


----------



## Poochie231080

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4183864
> 
> Love the MP as a belt bag



Sooo creative!!!! looking good honey!


----------



## March786

Bea


Dextersmom said:


> Today at work with my Neverfull.


Beautiful and I love the colours in your pretty dress


----------



## March786

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4183864
> 
> Love the MP as a belt bag


What a beautiful picture


----------



## March786

fyn72 said:


> Coffee date with my Saintonge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184191


I think I’m liking this bag more and more every time I see it, how do you find it?


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Bea
> 
> Beautiful and I love the colours in your pretty dress


Thank you and it is so nice to see you in this thread.   I am new to LV and am having fun and enjoying the lightweight/carefree nature these bags have to offer.


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you and it is so nice to see you in this thread.   I am new to LV and am having fun and enjoying the lightweight/carefree nature these bags have to offer.



My dearest, I expect you will have a substantial and wonderful LV collection very soon!  The neverful is a little addictive


----------



## chloebagfreak

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4183864
> 
> Love the MP as a belt bag


Love
The whole outfit is so fun! Especially the shirt!


----------



## chloebagfreak

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> When you're getting ready for bed but your PF friends make a request... For my sweet friend Minda
> Good night everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183945


Wow Thank you for showing us your outfit
Just love how fun and funky you are...I love getting outfits ready for Fall!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Dextersmom said:


> Today at work with my Neverfull.


You look so pretty! I love the whole look


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Casual day with my Pochette Metis and Birks!!


----------



## Dextersmom

chloebagfreak said:


> You look so pretty! I love the whole look


Thank you sweetie.


----------



## Nanciii




----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Thank you so much — I really needed to see the whole outfit because it looked so pretty from your partial pic above.  I am in love with your coat.   Beautiful skirt and top too.  The whole outfit is just perfect!!  You have great style.  Thanks again and sweet dreams sweet V


It was completely my pleasure IM. Thank you for that sweet compliment! I always appreciate the love and positivity in this forum, especially with such utterly fabulous ladies like yourself


Poochie231080 said:


> Sooo creative!!!! looking good honey!


Thank you so much, F! Congrats on your lovely new piece!


chloebagfreak said:


> Wow Thank you for showing us your outfit
> Just love how fun and funky you are...I love getting outfits ready for Fall!


What an absolutely lovely comment! Thanks sweetie I can't wait to see your wonderful fall pics as well


March786 said:


> What a beautiful picture


Thanks babe!


----------



## Luxlynx

My Turenne and i enjoy a glass of bubbles in the city, but my cake was a pray for the small birds and i think they needed it more than me after a long summer with to much cake.


----------



## myluvofbags

Luxlynx said:


> My Turenne and i enjoy a glass of bubbles in the city, but my cake was a pray for the small birds and i think they needed it more than me after a long summer with to much cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184895
> View attachment 4184896
> View attachment 4184897


Wonderful pics. I have been contemplating selling my Turenne as I have used it maybe only a handful of times but seeing your pics of this beauty is making me reconsider.


----------



## Luxlynx

myluvofbags said:


> Wonderful pics. I have been contemplating selling my Turenne as I have used it maybe only a handful of times but seeing your pics of this beauty is making me reconsider.


I love my  Turenne because the wide opening, it it so easy to see where everything are in the bag, and it have good pockets. Sry for my bad english. And i love the big handels, they make it easy to where it on your arm, my speedys handels are a bit to small when i have thicker jackets. 
I really wanted a monogram bag and choose between speedy , neverfull and turenne.......it was the turenne that follow my home.  I got the speedy in ebene and that was a good choice for me. Love my turenne but thinking of to but a strap for a speedy and attach instead because turenne strap is a bit to thin for my shoulder.


----------



## luvlux64

PamK said:


> The beautiful red flowers and other goodies look amazing with your Monday Monogram! [emoji259][emoji173]️What a picture!


Thank you


----------



## fyn72

March786 said:


> I think I’m liking this bag more and more every time I see it, how do you find it?


I'm loving it! So easy to grab and go and comfortable to wear! I love the look of  it too


----------



## fyn72

I love looking at this special piece [emoji7]


----------



## Ali Marie

fyn72 said:


> I love looking at this special piece [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185147


I have this bag coming tomorrow! I CAN'T WAIT to see it in person!!! I'm a little nervous to use it.. How has it been working out for you so far?


----------



## ScottyGal

shesaiddestroy said:


> After many trouville days, I swapped bags to my metis reverse! And in the Amsterdam store today I tried on the wonderland ranger boot... I am seriously in love and trying to find excuses to spend 1100 euros on shoes! They will be on my wishlist!


Did you get the boots? I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on them


----------



## LV_4ever

Still obsessed [emoji7]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Did somone bought these shoes? Do you find them comfortable? I tried them on in my correct size and they felt not that comfortable in the front when walking in them..everytime I was bending my feet I felt something "hard" inside in the front of the shoes..these shoes are not all leather lined inside maybe that's what I felt..the SA told me they will feel more comfortable in time when you stretch them out but I'm not sure..I will try them on half size bigger next time.. do these shoes hurt you in the front where it's not leather? I'm curious why maybe because of the canvas?


----------



## bbcerisette66

LV_4ever said:


> Still obsessed [emoji7]
> View attachment 4185518



I can understand. Your bag is just one of LV most beautiful bag. It’s one of my dream ......


----------



## hers4eva

do you all remember me?  I am the little Shih Tzu boy who loves wearing his pretty red LV bow for you all ...







I am so excited  to model for you my new green LV bow 






Now that I have two gorgeous LV bows, it's going to be so hard to choose which one to wear.  Just having one bow was much simpler  
Now I understand what you ladies go through deciding on which bag to wear each day  I am beginning to believe its a great feeling....

Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## fyn72

Ali Marie said:


> I have this bag coming tomorrow! I CAN'T WAIT to see it in person!!! I'm a little nervous to use it.. How has it been working out for you so far?


oh CONGRATS! It's so beautiful in person! I love that it's a 25. I haven't had it long but  Really enjoying it!


----------



## cajhingle

with my twist


----------



## Ali Marie

fyn72 said:


> oh CONGRATS! It's so beautiful in person! I love that it's a 25. I haven't had it long but  Really enjoying it!



It came today!! [emoji33][emoji38] Changing bags as we speak!! And you are right... it’s absolutely stunning❣️


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> I can understand. Your bag is just one of LV most beautiful bag. It’s one of my dream ......


Me too.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

fyn72 said:


> I love looking at this special piece [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185147


it's gorgeous. your pic inspired me to look at this collection.  i want this one so bad, but the price....


----------



## Venessa84

This Hoxton PM doesn’t spend too much outside of its dust bag but it really is a great travel bag.


----------



## fyn72

Shopping on a rainy day


----------



## cheidel

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 4181994
> 
> 
> Happy Roses and Monogram Monday! [emoji257][emoji173]️


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Epi Noe GM all gussied up with old accessories on her old butt lol!! I love her so!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182570


Love your Noe, and the accessories are perfect!


----------



## Sandra.AT

I'm still adjusting to my dark brown hair


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> I'm still adjusting to my dark brown hair
> View attachment 4186253



Oh !!! You changed your colour !!!


----------



## Bubbles1987

Arrivals lounge at Heathrow. Love the Speedy 40 but I overpacked it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bubbles1987 said:


> View attachment 4186314
> 
> 
> Arrivals lounge at Heathrow. Love the Speedy 40 but I overpacked it.


I hope you are having a great time! How is your Alma BB with color transfer issues?


----------



## frivofrugalista

Bubbles1987 said:


> View attachment 4186314
> 
> 
> Arrivals lounge at Heathrow. Love the Speedy 40 but I overpacked it.



This Shaw Dow black is everything!!![emoji378][emoji378][emoji378]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Confidential and World bandeau together cuz the weather got cold all of a sudden, which I am enjoying. It's  59 deg F.


----------



## Bubbles1987

Sunshine mama said:


> I hope you are having a great time! How is your Alma BB with color transfer issues?


Thank you! We are loving every minute.  I love this and have had no issues.  I mostly wear black and blue and I do not wear jeans.  It still looks brand new.   I have a couple of scratches because I do not baby any bags.



frivofrugalista said:


> This Shaw Dow black is everything!!![emoji378][emoji378][emoji378]


Thank you!  I tried to find the other pieces while in London and was unsuccessful. It did get heavy as I filled it up so I will have to watch that with the leather.  I’m too used to my keepall in canvas.


----------



## debsmith

Enjoying the remaining few yummy days of summer in matching colors.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Confidential and World bandeau together cuz the weather got cold all of a sudden, which I am enjoying. It's  59 deg F.



The way you are wearing the bandeau is genius — so pretty and unique like that.  I have said this before but you are totally the queen of creative accessories .


----------



## Suns123

Happy Saturday [emoji322]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Confidential and World bandeau together cuz the weather got cold all of a sudden, which I am enjoying. It's  59 deg F.



Nicely done Bandeau Master Extraordinaire [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> The way you are wearing the bandeau is genius — so pretty and unique like that.  I have said this before but you are totally the queen of creative accessories .





GeorginaLavender said:


> Nicely done Bandeau Master Extraordinaire [emoji106][emoji106]



Thank you to you both!!


----------



## Nancy in VA

Suns123 said:


> Happy Saturday [emoji322]


Makes me want one


----------



## cheidel

Miss personalized Speedy 40 enjoying her day out, she hasn’t been out in three years.


----------



## vargagirl

cheidel said:


> Miss personalized Speedy 40 enjoying her day out, she hasn’t been out in three years.



OMG! She is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Mrsfunnyman

Heading out for Saturday night shenanigans with Ms. BB.


----------



## cheidel

vargagirl said:


> OMG! She is absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Miss personalized Speedy 40 enjoying her day out, she hasn’t been out in three years.



GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Suns123

Nancy in VA said:


> Makes me want one



[emoji7][emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

TB with LV!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

With my beautiful bb


----------



## merekat703

Perfect combo


----------



## Ali Marie

Speedy B 25 was perfect for Vegas!


----------



## Ali Marie

Zak Bagan’s Haunted Museum!


----------



## Dextersmom

Firstchanellv28 said:


> With my beautiful bb


This bag looks great on you.   I also wanted to say that you have the most beautiful posture, in all of your shots.


----------



## mcmrks

where is louis?


----------



## Sunshine mama

mcmrks said:


> where is louis?


Found it!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mcmrks said:


> where is louis?


Is this a new model? I love it! May I ask the name?


----------



## Donnadolly84

My brand new artsy I’m action! What do u guys think on the added padlock? Yay or nay?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Donnadolly84 said:


> My brand new artsy I’m action! What do u guys think on the added padlock? Yay or nay?


Cute!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Second time visiting the Tome Capsule Exhibit in Toronto...but first...


----------



## leechiyong

Waiting for lunch:


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

What my weekend looked like...




Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What my weekend looked like...
> View attachment 4187993
> View attachment 4187997
> View attachment 4187994
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone!


Wow!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I have way too much fun taking pics of my bags


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I have way too much fun taking pics of my bags
> View attachment 4188016
> View attachment 4188017



Lol, I know what you mean about taking pictures of bags (these days I probably take as many pictures of my bags/SLGs as I did of my DD when she was little, lol).  Anyways, what a beautiful weekend getaway — everything is lovely from your LVs to your surroundings.  Enjoy V .


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Is this a new model? I love it! May I ask the name?



I’ve been eyeing this key case.
It’s called Car Key Case 
Is a key case where the key is easily removed for valets.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> I’ve been eyeing this key case.
> It’s called Car Key Case
> Is a key case where the key is easily removed for valets.
> 
> View attachment 4188036


Thank you! Is it used only for valet keys? I don't know where the keys would be attached.


----------



## luvspurses

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I have way too much fun taking pics of my bags
> View attachment 4188016
> View attachment 4188017


what a beautiful location. and then of course the beautiful bags : )


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! Is it used only for valet keys? I don't know where the keys would be attached.



This is what it says:
Perfect for luxury car lovers, this case in coated canvas has a press-stud to easily remove the key when you have the valet park your car.


----------



## Rami00

Not my bag.
Pictures taken a Private Louis event in Toronto. I wish I could upload all my videos.


----------



## Aliluvlv

merekat703 said:


> Perfect combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187456


Beautiful!


----------



## jenian

With my limited edition capucines at the store picking up my daily pouch in rose poudre


----------



## beachkaka

MissCookie1983 said:


> Found a great use for my new Summer Trunks Bandeau. [emoji16] This epi Noe bag is from '93. ... She may have just turned 25, but this bandeau really makes her feel fresh again. [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182947
> View attachment 4182948
> View attachment 4182949



She looks really fresh and in great condition. It’s so good to know that epi Noe holds up in such great job, looking forward to my few months old baby petit Noe to age beautifully like yours.


----------



## mcmrks

Sunshine mama said:


> Is this a new model? I love it! May I ask the name?


sure ... it‘s M64430, in germany called „autoschlüsseletui“.
it fits any kind of car keys.


----------



## mcmrks

Johnpauliegal said:


> this case […] has a press-stud to easily remove the key when you have the valet park your car.


but it‘s really not „easily remove“ ... so i have to park by myself.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What my weekend looked like...
> View attachment 4187993
> View attachment 4187997
> View attachment 4187994
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone!



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] that last pic!!!!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Dextersmom said:


> This bag looks great on you.   I also wanted to say that you have the most beautiful posture, in all of your shots.


Thanks my dearest for all your lovely compliments!  Hehe I’m trying to enjoy wearing fitting clothes before my second baby.. Blessed week!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mcmrks said:


> sure ... it‘s M64430, in germany called „autoschlüsseletui“.
> it fits any kind of car keys.


Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> I love looking at this special piece [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185147


Is this heavy to carry? It looks so gorgeous and SOLID!!!


----------



## cocoprada

LV loafers and PM monogram came out to play today.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mcmrks said:


> but it‘s really not „easily remove“ ... so i have to park by myself.


It’s not! False advertisement! 
I wouldn’t want to give the valet the leather loop anyway, thinking they may lose it.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Last time wearing my alma pm de to work as I'm selling this bag tomorrow


----------



## luvlux64

Sunshine mama said:


> Confidential and World bandeau together cuz the weather got cold all of a sudden, which I am enjoying. It's  59 deg F.


And we’ve got 52F here in Toronto  
Beautiful scarf combo though


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sandra.AT said:


> Last time wearing my alma pm de to work as I'm selling this bag tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188436
> View attachment 4188437


Love love love that bag; and your outfit! 
Are you going to be posting it in the LV auctions?  Also, where did you get the strap?

(I was lucky to secure an Alma mm de. It should be coming this week. I hope it’s not too small. Your size bag is perfect.)


----------



## viewwing

Sandra.AT said:


> Last time wearing my alma pm de to work as I'm selling this bag tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188436
> View attachment 4188437


Aww...why? You don’t want it anymore?


----------



## LaLex

Hello
Some colors for my first post !


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LaLex said:


> Hello
> Some colors for my first post !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188509


Beautiful! And welcome!


----------



## LaLex

Johnpauliegal said:


> Beautiful! And welcome! [emoji2]


Thanks ! I watch this forum for a long time but never post ! [emoji4]


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Waiting in the doctors office...and waiting...and waiting... (at least House Hunters is on—guilty pleasure and I miss HGTV so much since cancelling cable a while back).


----------



## hers4eva

Happy Monday to everyone here


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

The relaxation followed by the excitement


----------



## Johnpauliegal

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> The relaxation followed by the excitement


Gorgeous collections. Safe travels.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Had an amazing time at SavoirFaire Toronto exploring ObjetNomad. The furniture and trunks were spectacular!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> The relaxation followed by the excitement


Both are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Poochie231080

Customary toilet bagfie with bento bag east west


----------



## Poochie231080

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> The relaxation followed by the excitement



Safe trip sweetie


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Had an amazing time at SavoirFaire Toronto exploring ObjetNomad. The furniture and trunks were spectacular!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4189119



This is a beauty dear FF .  Glad you had an amazing time.  You are lucky to get to go to all these special exhibits (still so envious you went to the Kusama one  lol)


----------



## Iluvhaute

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> Waiting in the doctors office...and waiting...and waiting... (at least House Hunters is on—guilty pleasure and I miss HGTV so much since cancelling cable a while back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188540


Love your shoes, and of course your bag!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Rami00 said:


> Not my bag.
> Pictures taken a Private Louis event in Toronto. I wish I could upload all my videos.



Almost walked away with that mini Capucines...such a spectacular piece and the Faire!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> This is a beauty dear FF .  Glad you had an amazing time.  You are lucky to get to go to all these special exhibits (still so envious you went to the Kusama one  lol)



Oh yes! Sad I don’t own a Kusama piece when I went. But this is beyond amazing. Will upload pics once I watermark them all and creat a thread along with the time capsule.


----------



## March786

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I have way too much fun taking pics of my bags
> View attachment 4188016
> View attachment 4188017


Wow that just looks so stunning and peaceful! LV fits perfectly [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## March786

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> The relaxation followed by the excitement



Just perfect [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Johnpauliegal said:


> Love love love that bag; and your outfit! [emoji2]
> Are you going to be posting it in the LV auctions?  Also, where did you get the strap?
> 
> (I was lucky to secure an Alma mm de. It should be coming this week. I hope it’s not too small. Your size bag is perfect.)





viewwing said:


> Aww...why? You don’t want it anymore?


I have too many bags in my opinion and I think the alma is not very practical as it is stiffer than my other bags and I was never wearing it on weekends or after work or took her with me on my trips..I have worn it just to work..it is a beautiful elegant bag but I thought this bag will not keep it's shape in the next couple of years .. I also want to reduce my similiar bags and don't want to have to many bags in the same print or even the same bag..my only exception is montaigne haha I just love this style and I would even add a brittany magnolia next year but for now I want to minimize my bags.[emoji12] [emoji1]


----------



## AndreaM99

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> Waiting in the doctors office...and waiting...and waiting... (at least House Hunters is on—guilty pleasure and I miss HGTV so much since cancelling cable a while back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188540


Very nice combination, thank you for sharing!


----------



## beachkaka

The contrast! Lol! She was with me in a lecture.


----------



## AndreaM99

I do not do this very often, but I could not resist to pull out all these beauties together for a special event; LV shiny vert shawl, PM in Papyrus, CHL pumps and my new dark green dress. Love this combination!


----------



## bbcerisette66

AndreaM99 said:


> I do not do this very often, but I could not resist to pull out all these beauties together for a special event; LV shiny vert shawl, PM in Papyrus, CHL pumps and my new dark green dress. Love this combination!



Gorgeous combo !!! Congrats [emoji106]


----------



## 23adeline

Beautiful Sunday at friend's house with beautiful City Steamer V


----------



## 23adeline

At LV trying Very Messenger


----------



## Sunshine mama

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> Waiting in the doctors office...and waiting...and waiting... (at least House Hunters is on—guilty pleasure and I miss HGTV so much since cancelling cable a while back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188540


Your shoes and bag are perfect together


----------



## Sunshine mama

frivofrugalista said:


> Had an amazing time at SavoirFaire Toronto exploring ObjetNomad. The furniture and trunks were spectacular!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4189119


Class and elegance defined!


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> At LV trying Very Messenger
> View attachment 4189407



Please let us know what you think of the Very Messenger bag! I’ve been trying to find out more about this one TIA.


----------



## minababe

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> The relaxation followed by the excitement


stunning Picture ! When I'm looking at the second pic I feel relax too! haha


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Sunshine mama said:


> Your shoes and bag are perfect together


Thank you!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

In the airport with my speedy 35 monogram and my new adidas dureepees shoes which is so comfortable I could walk all day and night and not get any blisters
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4189665


----------



## viewwing

Sandra.AT said:


> I have too many bags in my opinion and I think the alma is not very practical as it is stiffer than my other bags and I was never wearing it on weekends or after work or took her with me on my trips..I have worn it just to work..it is a beautiful elegant bag but I thought this bag will not keep it's shape in the next couple of years .. I also want to reduce my similiar bags and don't want to have to many bags in the same print or even the same bag..my only exception is montaigne haha I just love this style and I would even add a brittany magnolia next year but for now I want to minimize my bags.[emoji12] [emoji1]


Sounds like a good plan! I have this same alma and I too use it to work and prefer to use other brighter coloured or smaller bags for the weekend. What I love about this alma is that it is very hardy and can withstand all weather. It's like my bash around bag and yet it still looks new. I've had it for 5 years.


----------



## viewwing

23adeline said:


> At LV trying Very Messenger
> View attachment 4189407


How was it? Did you like it?


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> In the airport with my speedy 35 monogram and my new adidas dureepees shoes which is so comfortable I could walk all day and night and not get any blisters
> 
> View attachment 4189665


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Finally got to my destination, now going for a late night dinner


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

AndreaM99 said:


> I do not do this very often, but I could not resist to pull out all these beauties together for a special event; LV shiny vert shawl, PM in Papyrus, CHL pumps and my new dark green dress. Love this combination!


This is so gorgeous Andrea! Very chic and elegant
It makes me miss my cream PM - hopefully they will re-release it like the Rose Poudre


----------



## AndreaM99

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This is so gorgeous Andrea! Very chic and elegant
> It makes me miss my cream PM - hopefully they will re-release it like the Rose Poudre


Thank you dear!  I am wearing this outfit right now and I am enjoying every single second. Very special for me. 
Regarding PM in Creme, you need to stalk the website, I was able to purchase mine only a week ago (delivered last Thursday). They are none in the store, but could be some in the warehouse. Especially now, maybe somebody will return, so pay attention to the web. I am truly hoping you will get one, crossing fingers for you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Apologies for the fuzzy pic. I had a riot balancing PM on my knees (plus at the perfect angle) for this shot


----------



## AndreaM99

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Apologies for the fuzzy pic. I had a riot balancing PM on my knees (plus at the perfect angle) for this shot
> View attachment 4190198


I loooove it! Gosh, what a shot! You are the queen!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

AndreaM99 said:


> I loooove it! Gosh, what a shot! You are the queen!


LOL I would never try on that title! You're clearly the PM queen in this handbag kingdom Happy Birthday and enjoy your new Scarlet beauty!!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Apologies for the fuzzy pic. I had a riot balancing PM on my knees (plus at the perfect angle) for this shot
> View attachment 4190198



I LOVE this shot!!  How on earth did you take this cool picture?  (I am low tech so can’t even imagine how, lol).  Love your beautiful PM with the Pom.


----------



## fyn72

A bright happy botd today [emoji16]


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> I LOVE this shot!!  How on earth did you take this cool picture?  (I am low tech so can’t even imagine how, lol).  Love your beautiful PM with the Pom.


LOL Thank you lovely Minda! It just happened by chance while I was out enjoying my fave pastime - shopping I got major Inception vibes from seeing my reflection & thought "Hmm, Inception with LV? Perfect!"


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> LOL Thank you lovely Minda! It just happened by chance while I was out enjoying my fave pastime - shopping I got major Inception vibes from seeing my reflection & thought "Hmm, Inception with LV? Perfect!"


Too funny .  Loved that movie (Leo and J Gordon Levitt in the same movie is too much for me to handle, lol).


----------



## cheidel

AndreaM99 said:


> I do not do this very often, but I could not resist to pull out all these beauties together for a special event; LV shiny vert shawl, PM in Papyrus, CHL pumps and my new dark green dress. Love this combination!


Beautiful combination!


----------



## AndreaM99

cheidel said:


> Beautiful combination!


Thank you so much!


----------



## AndreaM99

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> LOL I would never try on that title! You're clearly the PM queen in this handbag kingdom Happy Birthday and enjoy your new Scarlet beauty!!


 Thank you so much, I got very lucky. Credits to my DH and my SA. And I plead guilty of searching the web!


----------



## AndreaM99

AndreaM99 said:


> Thank you so much!


I just love this green color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tried the Cherrywood BBs at the store.  Loved both and the back pockets.


----------



## amstevens714

Sandra.AT said:


> Last time wearing my alma pm de to work as I'm selling this bag tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188436
> View attachment 4188437



Ahhhh, that’s too bad. It looks lovely on you but kudos for making room. Those decisions can be hard!


----------



## amstevens714

AndreaM99 said:


> I just love this green color!



Beautiful. Some shades of green are just the prettiest!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

On the train with my faithful travel companion.


----------



## luvspurses

Zoezampalunga said:


> On the train with my faithful travel companion.
> View attachment 4190711


still my all time favorite bag. does not get any better : )


----------



## sphere99

Headed to a conference!


----------



## mnl

New wave enroute to Paris


----------



## Johnpauliegal

sphere99 said:


> View attachment 4190865
> 
> Headed to a conference!



Safe travels. 



mnl said:


> View attachment 4190931
> View attachment 4190932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New wave enroute to Paris



Oo la la 
Safe travels.


----------



## Dextersmom

sphere99 said:


> View attachment 4190865
> 
> Headed to a conference!


I really like your Turenne and am considering one for myself.  May I ask you how long you have had yours and if it is a PM? Thank you.


----------



## fyn72

Error posting


----------



## fyn72

Was surprised by dh with these pretty flowers [emoji253] with botd Montaigne MM Rose Ballerine [emoji177]


----------



## leechiyong

fyn72 said:


> Was surprised by dh with these pretty flowers [emoji253] with botd Montaigne MM Rose Ballerine [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191175


Gorgeous photo and what a sweet surprise!


----------



## mcmrks

fyn72 said:


> Was surprised by dh with these pretty flowers [emoji253] with botd Montaigne MM Rose Ballerine [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191175


they match perfect.


----------



## bbcerisette66

mnl said:


> View attachment 4190931
> View attachment 4190932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New wave enroute to Paris



Enjoy our beautiful city and have a nice shopping !!!


----------



## 23adeline

viewwing said:


> How was it? Did you like it?





LVtingting said:


> Please let us know what you think of the Very Messenger bag! I’ve been trying to find out more about this one TIA.



It's a chic bag,but it is a bit too small for me. I am also worry about it getting scratches easily as I saw the displayed Very One Handle has a lot of scratches on the flap area .I didn't place order.


----------



## myluvofbags

23adeline said:


> It's a chic bag,but it is a bit too small for me. I am also worry about it getting scratches easily as I saw the displayed Very One Handle has a lot of scratches on the flap area .I didn't place order.


I agree about scratches on this leather and also the one I saw was creased or wrinkled at the top area where the flap bends to open


----------



## bethm

Just back from Lisbon!


----------



## sparksflyy

Zoezampalunga said:


> On the train with my faithful travel companion.
> View attachment 4190711


Is this Speedy B 30?  She's so pretty!


----------



## luvspurses

bethm said:


> Just back from Lisbon!
> View attachment 4191548


is that the keepall 45?


----------



## Yuki85

Shopping done and now dinning with friends — Korean BBQ


----------



## bethm

luvspurses said:


> is that the keepall 45?


Hi, yes it is


----------



## luvspurses

bethm said:


> Hi, yes it is


love it. such a classic. the speedies and keepalls are the best of lv in my opinion : )


----------



## bhurry

No bag just lv bracelet.  Lv blossom bracelet WMOP.


----------



## bethm

luvspurses said:


> love it. such a classic. the speedies and keepalls are the best of lv in my opinion : )


 Thanks so much, I agree, they are beautiful


----------



## leechiyong

Picking up lunch:


----------



## S.m.h

Here's my toiletry 26 today..


----------



## Poochie231080

From yesterday’s fragrance launch


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines Cloudy and MOP Blossom bracelet at work today


----------



## AndreaM99

Poochie231080 said:


> From yesterday’s fragrance launch


I looove the bags! Who cares about the bubble?


----------



## AndreaM99

AndreaM99 said:


> I looove the bags! Who cares about the bubble?


I meant "bubbles", sorry!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

I got my initials stamped on my luggage tag and then I bought myself the bag that I’ve been wanting for a long time. Who wants an unboxing?


----------



## Zoezampalunga

sparksflyy said:


> Is this Speedy B 30?  She's so pretty!



Yes, it is. [emoji4]


----------



## Sandra.AT

amstevens714 said:


> Ahhhh, that’s too bad. It looks lovely on you but kudos for making room. Those decisions can be hard!


I love the alma style but I can´t have too many DE bags and I have the bb size also in DE. I will buy maybe another alma pm but it should have a different print / leather type.. let´s see. I have to get first rid of the too similiar bags.. next on the list is the speedy b25 mono.... I already have the same bag in DE  The Only style which I love the most is the montaigne bag and that´s why I will keep all 3 bags for now  Even though I would love to add the brittany magnolia and sell the black montaigne as this particular style in black is too boring


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Picking up lunch:
> View attachment 4191795


Soooo cute!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

Louis Vuitton Archlight sneakers limited edition with gold embroidery on black with monogram [emoji173]️


----------



## amstevens714

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> View attachment 4192217
> 
> 
> I got my initials stamped on my luggage tag and then I bought myself the bag that I’ve been wanting for a long time. Who wants an unboxing?



Let’s see!


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> EDIT: Here's my by far most used combination carry on + checked. And since LVMH's most recent take over of Rimowa, they're even siblings now
> 
> View attachment 3509419
> 
> 
> EDIT 2:
> 
> Oh, and one from my home airport.
> 
> View attachment 3509443



That keepall is gorgeous.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

amstevens714 said:


> Let’s see!



I will post my unboxing on the “LV” premier designer category so check a bit later 
Or follow me!


----------



## 19flowers

Poochie231080 said:


> From yesterday’s fragrance launch



what did you think about the new fragrance -- did you like it?


----------



## Phdluvslvgm

Love that dress


----------



## Poochie231080

19flowers said:


> what did you think about the new fragrance -- did you like it?



Not for me too, too syrupy/sugary sweet


----------



## sonaturallyme

Turned a hurricane evacuation into a vacation and now I’m relaxing, waiting to be seated for brunch. I don’t carry this bag nearly as often as I should. It’s so beautiful


----------



## ScottyGal

Drinks while we wait for dinner [emoji634][emoji481]


----------



## Poochie231080

Love TP26


----------



## Sunshine mama

Poochie231080 said:


> Love TP26


CUTE and CUTE and CUTE!!!


----------



## Poochie231080

Sunshine mama said:


> CUTE and CUTE and CUTE!!!



Yay thanks


----------



## Sunshine mama

My mono luggage tag and card organizer.


----------



## Bagologist

At my favorite restaurant with my two trusty companions; 6-key holder and iPhone folio and favorite fall non-LV bag; Balenciaga Metallic Edge City in grey suede.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Poochie231080 said:


> Love TP26


These are adorable babe Congrats!


Sunshine mama said:


> My mono luggage tag and card organizer.


I love your MCM bag! It looks like a mini Nice BB but more modern & edgy in black

_BOTD paying homage to 60's Peace and Love boho style

_I've been spoilt by the comfort of bandoulière straps. It's impossible to go back to skinny straps now...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> My mono luggage tag and card organizer.



What’s the name of that card holder?   I love it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> What’s the name of that card holder?   I love it.


Thank you! It's actually called the pocket organizer. M60111


----------



## Traciefly

My babies


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> These are adorable babe Congrats!
> 
> I love your MCM bag! It looks like a mini Nice BB but more modern & edgy in black
> 
> _BOTD paying homage to 60's Peace and Love boho style
> View attachment 4192800
> _I've been spoilt by the comfort of bandoulière straps. It's impossible to go back to skinny straps now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192804



I love love love this bag with the LV  strap.  (I love fringes)   And I love your whole outfit — love your style


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> I love love love this bag with the LV  strap.  (I love fringes)   And I love your whole outfit — love your style


Thank you very much, sweet Minda!


----------



## Veronica2173

My new Speedy 40


----------



## fyn72

Waiting for the accountant to do my tax ..


----------



## Sunshine mama

Traciefly said:


> My babies


Cute babies!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> These are adorable babe Congrats!
> 
> I love your MCM bag! It looks like a mini Nice BB but more modern & edgy in black
> 
> _BOTD paying homage to 60's Peace and Love boho style
> View attachment 4192800
> _I've been spoilt by the comfort of bandoulière straps. It's impossible to go back to skinny straps now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192804


Thank you! And I want your whole ensemble!!! NOW!!!!!


----------



## themrsp

Took her out on a sunny day for kids soccer games, used as a pouch [emoji4]


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## Clairen4

Out at BW3’s with this gorgeous lady.


----------



## chloebagfreak

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> These are adorable babe Congrats!
> 
> I love your MCM bag! It looks like a mini Nice BB but more modern & edgy in black
> 
> _BOTD paying homage to 60's Peace and Love boho style
> View attachment 4192800
> _I've been spoilt by the comfort of bandoulière straps. It's impossible to go back to skinny straps now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192804


Wow! Bohoemian goodness!  I LOVE this
I might need one of those straps now


----------



## Iluvhaute

Just switching out my Artsy into my brand new Felicie so we can go wine tasting in beautiful Niagara on the Lake!


----------



## leechiyong

Starting to realize just how much I eat out.  Brunch with LV:


----------



## mnl

Enjoying a glass of wine with new wave and my Paris souvenirs


----------



## Aliluvlv

mnl said:


> View attachment 4193703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying a glass of wine with new wave and my Paris souvenirs


Oooohhhhh love! Can't wait to see! [emoji7]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Speedy b getting a seasonal cleaning so she's ready for fall.


----------



## b_illy

Sandra.AT said:


> Did somone bought these shoes? Do you find them comfortable? I tried them on in my correct size and they felt not that comfortable in the front when walking in them..everytime I was bending my feet I felt something "hard" inside in the front of the shoes..these shoes are not all leather lined inside maybe that's what I felt..the SA told me they will feel more comfortable in time when you stretch them out but I'm not sure..I will try them on half size bigger next time.. do these shoes hurt you in the front where it's not leather? I'm curious why maybe because of the canvas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185612



I got these and they’re very comfortable.  Maybe try a different size?  I find sometimes the solution can be as simple as trimming my big toenail when wearing closed shoes lol

I just noticed that the ones u have on aren’t fully laced up near the top.. perhaps they’re a bit small?


----------



## LuxuryWoman23

BOTD [emoji7] Alma BB Time Trunk with the Zippy wallet 2017 and the key pouch DA to protect everything from scratching. Loving this Alma for fall [emoji178]


----------



## bbcerisette66

mnl said:


> View attachment 4193703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying a glass of wine with new wave and my Paris souvenirs



Enjoy [emoji6]


----------



## foreverbagslove

Getting lunch


----------



## Luckycatno8

C


----------



## Bagologist

After failing to get my order to process through Uber Eats, I had to pick up my ToGo order at Olive Garden. Serves me right! I'm getting too lazy with all these delivery options!    My 6-Key Holder, Mon Monogram Pochette and 7-year-old Multicolore Zippy Wallet are the SLG's that came along for the ride.


----------



## debsmith

Waiting on dinner and wishing Florence away!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## robbins65

Trusty Speedy 30 on a Target run


----------



## Vevy

Aliluvlv said:


> Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194486


What a cute cat [emoji7][emoji192][emoji250]
Beautiful bag too! [emoji162][emoji3]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Vevy said:


> What a cute cat [emoji7][emoji192][emoji250]
> Beautiful bag too! [emoji162][emoji3]


Awwww thank you V! [emoji5]


----------



## Scooch

Riding shotgun in hubbys new ride today


----------



## Sunshine mama

themrsp said:


> View attachment 4193594
> 
> 
> Took her out on a sunny day for kids soccer games, used as a pouch [emoji4]


So buttery pretty!



mnl said:


> View attachment 4193703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying a glass of wine with new wave and my Paris souvenirs


What a beautiful bag AND picture!



LuxuryWoman23 said:


> BOTD [emoji7] Alma BB Time Trunk with the Zippy wallet 2017 and the key pouch DA to protect everything from scratching. Loving this Alma for fall [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193772


Your Alma BB is sooo pretty.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

mnl said:


> View attachment 4193703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying a glass of wine with new wave and my Paris souvenirs



You’re new wave bag is gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## bbcerisette66

Scooch said:


> Riding shotgun in hubbys new ride today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194555



I love that empreinte leather bag a long time ago. But it seems to be very big. Could you please share a pic of you with it. [emoji6]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194486



What a cute pic.  That looks like a great spot for curling up with a good book and your kitty (especially with the view of your lovely garden). Have a great weekend A


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194486


I  your leaf charm.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194486


I forgot to ask... is your leaf charm fragile? Do you baby it?


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> What a cute pic.  That looks like a great spot for curling up with a good book and your kitty (especially with the view of your lovely garden). Have a great weekend A


Thanks M! Hope you're having a great weekend too! Really love your new bracelet [emoji7] 





Sunshine mama said:


> I [emoji813] your leaf charm.


Thank you! 





Sunshine mama said:


> I forgot to ask... is your leaf charm fragile? Do you baby it?


No it's not fragile, it's a leaf dipped in liquid metal (I think this one was dipped in copper), so it's pretty strong. They make great ornaments too. [emoji4]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Thanks M! Hope you're having a great weekend too! Really love your new bracelet [emoji7] Thank you! No it's not fragile, it's a leaf dipped in liquid metal (I think this one was dipped in copper), so it's pretty strong. They make great ornaments too. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194703


Thank you.  That's good to know. I think the charm is perfect for fall.


----------



## debsmith

Heading home from Charleston with Speedy in tow after purchasing Ms. Artsy back in June.


----------



## bccgal

Waiting for action.


----------



## fyn72

ivonna said:


> Miss Speedy waiting for her dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4166755


wow this is GORGEOUS!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bccgal said:


> View attachment 4194983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for action.


Beautiful bag and wallet! They look so nice together!!!


----------



## bccgal

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Beautiful bag and wallet! They look so nice together!!!


Thank you dear. . Did you go check out the Karakoram?  I'm really liking it. If I hadn't gotten the Zippy  I might just have looked at the Sarah. I like it in the Alma BB too.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bccgal said:


> Thank you dear. . Did you go check out the Karakoram?  I'm really liking it. If I hadn't gotten the Zippy  I might just have looked at the Sarah. I like it in the Alma BB too.


Did you see the Karakoram bags? I ordered them online....I don’t  love DE but curious to see how they look....I made an exception with the DE patches bags...


----------



## bccgal

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Did you see the Karakoram bags? I ordered them online....I don’t  love DE but curious to see how they look....I made an exception with the DE patches bags...


I didn't get to see them in person. Which ones did you get? If I didn't already have a DE Speedy I might of thought about that one. I like the design on the DE. Like the Studs, it gives it a little extra. My store only had the patches in the Monogram.


----------



## Dextersmom

Aliluvlv said:


> Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194486


Your kitty is a special beauty.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Dextersmom said:


> Your kitty is a special beauty.


Awww thank you Dextersmom! She has electric green eyes which are truly hypnotic.  [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Aliluvlv said:


> Awww thank you Dextersmom! She has electric green eyes which are truly hypnotic.  [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195140


I am a cat lover, so I could look at your pretty, green eyed girl all day.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Awww thank you Dextersmom! She has electric green eyes which are truly hypnotic.  [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195140



Those gorgeous eyes


----------



## chloebagfreak

Aliluvlv said:


> Awww thank you Dextersmom! She has electric green eyes which are truly hypnotic.  [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195140


Awe...such a beautiful kitty


----------



## chloebagfreak

Bagologist said:


> After failing to get my order to process through Uber Eats, I had to pick up my ToGo order at Olive Garden. Serves me right! I'm getting too lazy with all these delivery options!    My 6-Key Holder, Mon Monogram Pochette and 7-year-old Multicolore Zippy Wallet are the SLG's that came along for the ride.
> 
> View attachment 4194060


I love this photo! What a fun bunch of SLGs.
I’m also fascinated by your car interior dashboard - it it white? So very cool!!


----------



## Vevy

Dextersmom said:


> I am a cat lover, so I could look at your pretty, green eyed girl all day.


Me too [emoji16][emoji250][emoji192][emoji178]


----------



## Mayfly285

Aliluvlv said:


> Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194486



Cats and bags! Fabulous! [emoji307]


----------



## Mayfly285

Aliluvlv said:


> Awww thank you Dextersmom! She has electric green eyes which are truly hypnotic.  [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195140



More gorgeous cats! [emoji7]


----------



## bbcerisette66

Mayfly285 said:


> More gorgeous cats! [emoji7]


----------



## bbcerisette66

Aliluvlv said:


> Awww thank you Dextersmom! She has electric green eyes which are truly hypnotic.  [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195140



So beautiful eyes !!! I love cats [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Dextersmom said:


> I am a cat lover, so I could look at your pretty, green eyed girl all day.





Iamminda said:


> Those gorgeous eyes





chloebagfreak said:


> Awe...such a beautiful kitty





Vevy said:


> Me too [emoji16][emoji250][emoji192][emoji178]





Mayfly285 said:


> Cats and bags! Fabulous! [emoji307]





Mayfly285 said:


> More gorgeous cats! [emoji7]





bbcerisette66 said:


> So beautiful eyes !!! I love cats [emoji4]


You guys are so sweet, she's purring with all the love! [emoji173] Have an awesome day!


----------



## Bagologist

chloebagfreak said:


> I love this photo! What a fun bunch of SLGs.
> I’m also fascinated by your car interior dashboard - it it white? So very cool!!



Thank you! Yes, it's white. That's one of Fiat's trademark features; the interior dash is the same color as the exterior. It's an old school feel which was one of the reasons I bought it.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Bagologist said:


> Thank you! Yes, it's white. That's one of Fiat's trademark features; the interior dash is the same color as the exterior. It's an old school feel which was one of the reasons I bought it.


Wow! That’s great! I have a Mini and it has an interesting dash, but in black. Mine still feels like a toy car sometimes


----------



## Vevy

At Peet's enjoying a ham & cheese croissant and a mocha with my Palermo and Puzzle charm buddies [emoji7] [emoji477][emoji162]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

MissCookie1983 said:


> Found a great use for my new Summer Trunks Bandeau. [emoji16] This epi Noe bag is from '93. ... She may have just turned 25, but this bandeau really makes her feel fresh again. [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182947
> View attachment 4182948
> View attachment 4182949


Love everything about this Noe! Is your bag organizer made for a Noe? Keeps everything in place! [emoji7]


----------



## bbcerisette66

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Love everything about this Noe! Is your bag organizer made for a Noe? Keeps everything in place! [emoji7]



I just discovered épi leather with my black Néonoé . It’s curious but original and it seems to be very strong.


----------



## cheidel

fyn72 said:


> Was surprised by dh with these pretty flowers [emoji253] with botd Montaigne MM Rose Ballerine [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191175


Beautiful!!!


----------



## cheidel

Veronica2173 said:


> My new Speedy 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192886


Is this a Speedy 40? Just wondering, looks like 25.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vevy said:


> At Peet's enjoying a ham & cheese croissant and a mocha with my Palermo and Puzzle charm buddies [emoji7] [emoji477][emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195618


Oh your bag is so pretty!   I don't remember ever seeing this style before. I've been in a Chanel haze for the last few years.... and am just starting to notice the beauty of LV.


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> Awww thank you Dextersmom! She has electric green eyes which are truly hypnotic.  [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195140


What a beautiful sweetheart!  She's such a pretty girl and so soft looking!  Her eyes are lovely indeed.


----------



## musiclover

bbcerisette66 said:


> View attachment 4195379


Aren't you a gorgeous kitty?!  I love all these sweet cats.


----------



## bbcerisette66

musiclover said:


> Aren't you a gorgeous kitty?!  I love all these sweet cats.



Me too [emoji4]


----------



## Yuki85

At the work today 










Just love the color combo of this wallet! And the color is so difficult to capture!


----------



## S.m.h

My Verona mm in action, it's very special to me because it's my first LV ever.


----------



## Aliluvlv

musiclover said:


> What a beautiful sweetheart!  She's such a pretty girl and so soft looking!  Her eyes are lovely indeed.


Awww thank you! Her nickname is Snuggles and she is such a lovie. [emoji4]


----------



## MKB0925

S.m.h said:


> View attachment 4196260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Verona mm in action, it's very special to me because it's my first LV ever.


Pretty bag!!


----------



## Vevy

Dextersmom said:


> Oh your bag is so pretty!   I don't remember ever seeing this style before. I've been in a Chanel haze for the last few years.... and am just starting to notice the beauty of LV. [emoji2]


Thank you! My Palermo PM is 8 years old. Some days I feel like taking my older LV babies out for some fun [emoji5][emoji162]


----------



## Tayyyraee

Getting ready to start our day


----------



## meowlett

Some random photos of my LV's.


----------



## Iluvhaute

My brand new Neverfull GM living her best life!


----------



## Dextersmom

Took this shot of my NeoNoe sitting pretty at the hair salon today.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Pink day with my montaigne bb freesia


----------



## myluvofbags

Dextersmom said:


> Took this shot of my NeoNoe sitting pretty at the hair salon today. [emoji813]


Cute with the hat


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Took this shot of my NeoNoe sitting pretty at the hair salon today.


This is a cute pic DM .  Love your hat and your NeoNoe.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 4196857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand new Neverfull GM living her best life!


Cute x 2!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Took this shot of my NeoNoe sitting pretty at the hair salon today.


I would love this visual at my salon! Hope you like your outcome! I always get nervous at the salon.


----------



## Poochie231080

Today’s work bag


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> I would love this visual at my salon! Hope you like your outcome! I always get nervous at the salon.


Thank you.  I have been following (as she changes locations) my girl for years and I am not adventurous with my hair or otherwise, so all is well. 


myluvofbags said:


> Cute with the hat


Thank you. 



Iamminda said:


> This is a cute pic DM .  Love your hat and your NeoNoe.


Thank you, IM.


----------



## Bagologist

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow! That’s great! I have a Mini and it has an interesting dash, but in black. Mine still feels like a toy car sometimes



I like the Mini and you're right. My car also looks and feels like a toy car, especially with its sardine-like peel back roof.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Clutch for today I'm loving Jeu de Louis' cuteness


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 4196857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand new Neverfull GM living her best life!



I just got the same bag and I haven't taken her out yet, the neverfull really is the most functional everyday bag


----------



## chloebagfreak

Bagologist said:


> I like the Mini and you're right. My car also looks and feels like a toy car, especially with its sardine-like peel back roof.


Cars should be fun!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4197586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clutch for today I'm loving Jeu de Louis' cuteness


Very pretty!


----------



## for3v3rz

Speedy resting for work tomorrow


----------



## Sunshine mama

for3v3rz said:


> Speedy resting for work tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 4198067


I like your pun!!


----------



## Scooch

Cabas alto ready to go to work! [emoji173]️ this for my new work bag


----------



## leechiyong

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow! That’s great! I have a Mini and it has an interesting dash, but in black. Mine still feels like a toy car sometimes


I have a Mini too.  It’s a two seater and I joke it’s like riding a go-kart.  It’s so fun to drive.


----------



## chloebagfreak

leechiyong said:


> I have a Mini too.  It’s a two seater and I joke it’s like riding a go-kart.  It’s so fun to drive.


Ha Ha. That’s so cool! I love Mini Cooper so much! I got the Countryman S this time and I love the sound of the motor. The first Mini I had was not as fun, since it wasn’t the S version. I think they are my favorite cars of all!
They really are like go- karts


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Thursday everyone
What do we think of a fox tail on PM? Would love to hear your thoughts


----------



## LaLex

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thursday everyone[emoji2]
> What do we think of a fox tail on PM? Would love to hear your thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4198442
> View attachment 4198441


I love it ! I like big bag charms !


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thursday everyone
> What do we think of a fox tail on PM? Would love to hear your thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4198442
> View attachment 4198441



I think it’s just amazing [emoji6] 
I thought it  was a too much pink but I saw it in real life and it’s a n gorgeous colour and bag. Your coat is so elegant. 
Could you share a pic with you wearing all together. Sorry if you don’t understand my bad English. Congrats


----------



## fyn72

leechiyong said:


> I have a Mini too.  It’s a two seater and I joke it’s like riding a go-kart.  It’s so fun to drive.



I have one too! Yes it’s like a go kart [emoji23] love it


----------



## Emsidee

leechiyong said:


> I have a Mini too.  It’s a two seater and I joke it’s like riding a go-kart.  It’s so fun to drive.


I also have a mini (diesel) and it really is like a go-cart. I love how I can easily overtake almost everyone when pulling up from a traffic light.


----------



## cheidel

Scooch said:


> Cabas alto ready to go to work! [emoji173]️ this for my new work bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4198186


Love your Cabas Alto, beautiful!!!  I have one, and it’s a great travel Tote also!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bbcerisette66 said:


> I think it’s just amazing [emoji6]
> I thought it  was a too much pink but I saw it in real life and it’s a n gorgeous colour and bag. Your coat is so elegant.
> Could you share a pic with you wearing all together. Sorry if you don’t understand my bad English. Congrats


Thanks hun. I ended up wearing PM with this outfit to work today


I'll share the shearling coat in another post when it gets colder


----------



## Addicted to bags

Had to bring out the backpack for some sun today 
I like the versatility of carrying this on the crook of my arm too


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks hun. I ended up wearing PM with this outfit to work today
> View attachment 4198940
> 
> I'll share the shearling coat in another post when it gets colder



Yes please your coat is beautiful but the fox tail is perhaps too big for The Pochette Métis.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Had to bring out the backpack for some sun today
> I like the versatility of carrying this on the crook of my arm too
> 
> View attachment 4199000
> View attachment 4199001



This beautiful backpack looks great with your outfit.  I really like the Lockme designs (love the silver hardware) especially in black


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks hun. I ended up wearing PM with this outfit to work today
> View attachment 4198940
> 
> I'll share the shearling coat in another post when it gets colder



Beautiful outfit paired with your beautiful PM. Can’t wait to see pics of your gorgeous cozy shearling coat


----------



## rp4000

Daily traveler bag


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yesterday with my new wave and my new bag brittany ..I just love thr new wave and this red colour.. so easy to match all my outfits


----------



## bagLoVera

Dextersmom said:


> Took this shot of my NeoNoe sitting pretty at the hair salon today.


I am saving to buy this exact bag for myself for Christmas. Do you love it?!


----------



## Dextersmom

bagLoVera said:


> I am saving to buy this exact bag for myself for Christmas. Do you love it?!


Yes, I do love this bag.  It is a great size/shape and is so lightweight.  The strap adjustment from shoulder to cross body length is genius, imo.  I hope the you will love yours too.


----------



## cheidel

NF GM just chillin!!!


----------



## LaLex

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks hun. I ended up wearing PM with this outfit to work today
> View attachment 4198940
> 
> I'll share the shearling coat in another post when it gets colder[emoji2]


I think it's really cute


----------



## bagLoVera

Dextersmom said:


> Yes, I do love this bag.  It is a great size/shape and is so lightweight.  The strap adjustment from shoulder to cross body length is genius, imo.  I hope the you will love yours too.


Thank you!! I can't stop thinking about it, I also want a Nice BB.


----------



## Iluvhaute

On my way to dinner. Can’t get enough of this cutie.


----------



## marylicious

Bonjour! Took NF to see the Iron Lady and Versailles #LVNF #2018Paris


----------



## sonaturallyme

Band mom blue t-shirt and mini pochette as a crossbody since my son’s school doesn’t allow people to bring purses to football games unless they’re clear and I haven’t found one I like yet.


----------



## bagmom30

my loves


----------



## beachkaka




----------



## bbcerisette66

Iluvhaute said:


> On my way to dinner. Can’t get enough of this cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199659



Amarante on the Félicie is gorgeous!!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

marylicious said:


> Bonjour! Took NF to see the Iron Lady and Versailles #LVNF #2018Paris



Enjoy your trip and shopping in my beautiful Paris!!!!


----------



## fyn72

Lunch date with hubby [emoji177]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

bagmom30 said:


> my loves



I love the damier ebene print! I have 2 pieces monogram and now I finally bought a bag in the damier ebene print. Damier print makes it look so much more dressed up then the monogram


----------



## rp4000

10hr day at work.  Finally heading home.


----------



## ScottyGal

Waiting for the bill, had done tasty Italian for lunch [emoji492]


----------



## bagmom30

fyn72 said:


> Lunch date with hubby [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200049


WHAT a BEAUTIFUL bag!! excellent taste you have!


----------



## Dextersmom

Debuting my new Turenne PM today.


----------



## love2learn

fyn72 said:


> Lunch date with hubby [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200049


Gorgeous Fyn!!  You always look so pretty in pink!!


----------



## love2learn

Iluvhaute said:


> On my way to dinner. Can’t get enough of this cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199659


Love vernis and have always loved and adored amarante color!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## love2learn

Addicted to bags said:


> Had to bring out the backpack for some sun today
> I like the versatility of carrying this on the crook of my arm too
> 
> View attachment 4199000
> View attachment 4199001


Not much on the backpacks, but I make exceptions for the Lockme backpack.  So pretty and stylish!!


----------



## LaLex

_Lee said:


> Waiting for the bill, had done tasty Italian for lunch [emoji492]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200304


Hello I wish a gucci card holder ! It is cool and easy to live with ?


----------



## Aoifs

My restaurant table came with a convenient bag chair [emoji23] Pochette accessoires as a clutch [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Rainy day with iena mm & my wise friend.


----------



## Msgorgeous

Loving my lock me bb


----------



## BagLady14

My new pochette metis empreinte in Cesky Krumlov


----------



## Sandra.AT

Photos from my venice trip with my husband, his parents and my speedy b25 DEv[emoji1] [emoji12] it was a wonderful weekend


----------



## Sparklett22

Quick coffee run with Adele


----------



## Sparklett22

Lunch with ponthieu


----------



## luvlux64

It’s been 20 pages ago (I think  ) since I last posted here. So many beautiful eye candies   . So many new & gorgeous seasonals   . Here’s to first Fall weekend     . My favourite colour     ... Have a great Sunday everyone 



Today’s details


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sandra.AT said:


> Photos from my venice trip with my husband, his parents and my speedy b25 DEv[emoji1] [emoji12] it was a wonderful weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201374
> View attachment 4201375
> View attachment 4201376
> View attachment 4201380
> View attachment 4201381
> View attachment 4201382
> View attachment 4201384


Looks like you had a great trip bag twin! [emoji3] Perfect bag for traveling.


----------



## Poochie231080

Took this out yesterday


----------



## myluvofbags

luvlux64 said:


> It’s been 20 pages ago (I think  ) since I last posted here. So many beautiful eye candies   . So many new & gorgeous seasonals   . Here’s to first Fall weekend   [emoji813]  . My favourite colour     ... Have a great Sunday everyone
> View attachment 4201427
> 
> 
> Today’s details [emoji813]
> View attachment 4201428


Everything looks so well put together and lovely.


----------



## usmcwifey

Visiting my mom [emoji847][emoji177]


----------



## chloebagfreak

Poochie231080 said:


> Took this out yesterday


Love it


----------



## Sunshine mama

Msgorgeous said:


> Loving my lock me bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200856
> View attachment 4200857
> View attachment 4200858


Loving your lockme bb!


----------



## for3v3rz

Lumi waiting to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## luvlux64

myluvofbags said:


> Everything looks so well put together and lovely.


Thanks


----------



## cheidel

luvlux64 said:


> It’s been 20 pages ago (I think  ) since I last posted here. So many beautiful eye candies   . So many new & gorgeous seasonals   . Here’s to first Fall weekend     . My favourite colour     ... Have a great Sunday everyone
> View attachment 4201427
> 
> 
> Today’s details
> View attachment 4201428


Simply gorgeous! Love the red.


----------



## Sandra.AT

First time with my brittany


----------



## Sandra.AT

Aliluvlv said:


> Looks like you had a great trip bag twin! [emoji3] Perfect bag for traveling.


Yeah it was a great trip but I have to honestly say that I disliked the speedy.. I had a hard time finding things quickly or putting my bag together so that it doesn't look bad so I had to organise my things in it so that it doesn't stick out haha.. I guess I like structured bags more..also the strap where the connections are anoyed me as it pulled my hair [emoji12] [emoji2] ..I still like the mono one maybe because of the print or because it has a softer strap..I don't know but it wasn't a good travel bag for me


----------



## rp4000

Ready to leave for the afternoon


----------



## ScottyGal

LaLex said:


> Hello I wish a gucci card holder ! It is cool and easy to live with ?


Hi there - yes I love it! I had a Michael Kors card holder for years, that I loved, but have it to my mum as I needed more card slots. I did some research and found the Gucci one had much more card slots (yay!) and an area for cash and coins if needed. I don't carry cash often but handy to have for when I do.

It's a good size too - fits in all bags (even small evening bags) and doesn't take up as much room as long wallets. I only use this now (also gave my mum my long wallet) as it does everything [emoji16].

The bee print is an added bonus as it's so cute! [emoji219]


----------



## Itsrainingstars

At work now!


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> Yeah it was a great trip but I have to honestly say that I disliked the speedy.. I had a hard time finding things quickly or putting my bag together so that it doesn't look bad so I had to organise my things in it so that it doesn't stick out haha.. I guess I like structured bags more..also the strap where the connections are anoyed me as it pulled my hair [emoji12] [emoji2] ..I still like the mono one maybe because of the print or because it has a softer strap..I don't know but it wasn't a good travel bag for me


You looked great with the speedy. I agree with you that speedy is not a good travel bag unless you have an organizer. Why do not you get a Samorga organizer?? It is super and your bag is not a black hole anymore. I used to hate this slouchy look on the speedys and never took it on a trip, after getting the organizer it turned out that it was super and everything is soo organized now


----------



## GFONG

Congrats!


rp4000 said:


> Ready to leave for the afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201909


----------



## rp4000

Out and about


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sandra.AT said:


> Yeah it was a great trip but I have to honestly say that I disliked the speedy.. I had a hard time finding things quickly or putting my bag together so that it doesn't look bad so I had to organise my things in it so that it doesn't stick out haha.. I guess I like structured bags more..also the strap where the connections are anoyed me as it pulled my hair [emoji12] [emoji2] ..I still like the mono one maybe because of the print or because it has a softer strap..I don't know but it wasn't a good travel bag for me


Oh that's too bad. I use a samorga organizer in mine so I don't have those issues, but I do wish LV had included an extra leather strap binder so when you're using the long strap, the end doesn't stick up all the time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLady14 said:


> My new pochette metis empreinte in Cesky Krumlov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200953


Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

First time heading out with my District PM eclipse.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sandra.AT said:


> Photos from my venice trip with my husband, his parents and my speedy b25 DEv[emoji1] [emoji12] it was a wonderful weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201374
> View attachment 4201375
> View attachment 4201376
> View attachment 4201380
> View attachment 4201381
> View attachment 4201382
> View attachment 4201384


great action shots!!!  (and i like how you were thoughtful enough to cross out faces of bystanders)


----------



## Iamminda

Johnpauliegal said:


> First time heading out with my District PM eclipse.
> View attachment 4202133



What a beauty!!  I am so glad you decided on this one of the three.  Enjoy your first day out with it.


----------



## LaLex

_Lee said:


> Hi there - yes I love it! I had a Michael Kors card holder for years, that I loved, but have it to my mum as I needed more card slots. I did some research and found the Gucci one had much more card slots (yay!) and an area for cash and coins if needed. I don't carry cash often but handy to have for when I do.
> 
> It's a good size too - fits in all bags (even small evening bags) and doesn't take up as much room as long wallets. I only use this now (also gave my mum my long wallet) as it does everything [emoji16].
> 
> The bee print is an added bonus as it's so cute! [emoji219]


I think I'm going to crack up ! Maybe in blossom ? Or the bees like you ?


----------



## Iluvhaute

Iamminda said:


> What a beauty!!  I am so glad you decided on this one of the three.  Enjoy your first day out with it.



This is beautiful! Mod shots!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Iamminda said:


> What a beauty!!  I am so glad you decided on this one of the three.  Enjoy your first day out with it.


Thank you so much.   I remember that day when I was ordering them and didn’t think it was available, and you told me it was.....so I ordered all 3   I have you to thank for that and everyone’s opinion in my decision


----------



## fae_

obsessed with her


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yuki85 said:


> You looked great with the speedy. I agree with you that speedy is not a good travel bag unless you have an organizer. Why do not you get a Samorga organizer?? It is super and your bag is not a black hole anymore. I used to hate this slouchy look on the speedys and never took it on a trip, after getting the organizer it turned out that it was super and everything is soo organized now


I sold this bag today after I cleaned her  I think I will still keep my other speedy b25 mono as I have impregnated her and can use her now in the rain without staining but haven't tried it yet[emoji12]if it works this would be a dream come true haha using a vachetta bag in the rain without staining..  maybe I will try the base shaper if I'm sure that I will keep it.. [emoji2]


----------



## Sandra.AT

ccbaggirl89 said:


> great action shots!!! [emoji2] (and i like how you were thoughtful enough to cross out faces of bystanders)


Thank you[emoji12] [emoji2] it was a great trip


----------



## mnl

PM wine tasting in Lisbon


----------



## BleuSaphir

My Neon Pocket Organizer! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## finer_woman

rp4000 said:


> Ready to leave for the afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201909


Ooh I like this, what's it called?


----------



## rp4000

finer_woman said:


> Ooh I like this, what's it called?


Ribbon pouches.  It has a second small pouch that can fit 2 cards and a spot for money.  But I put it inside the bag.


----------



## foreverbagslove

Getting my hash brown at chic fil a [emoji173]️


----------



## mnl

Tasting port wine w/ NF


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Just another working day. .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today my Clapton.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today my Clapton.



This is a beautiful photo SM.


----------



## tumblingbear

Johnpauliegal said:


> First time heading out with my District PM eclipse.
> View attachment 4202133


I love eclipse!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is a beautiful photo SM.


Thank you


----------



## Suns123

while waiting at Red Lobster to be seated . It was a 45 min wait so I just entertained myself with this beauty [emoji23].


----------



## balen.girl

Cotton candy and PM.. Both are my favorites.. [emoji178]


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> View attachment 4203591
> 
> Cotton candy and PM.. Both are my favorites.. [emoji178]


Love your bandeau and your PM!  Could you share the name of the bandeau?


----------



## mdcx

Suns123 said:


> View attachment 4203567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while waiting at Red Lobster to be seated . It was a 45 min wait so I just entertained myself with this beauty [emoji23].


Are your shoes LV Birkenstocks?


----------



## mdcx

Sandra.AT said:


> First time with my brittany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201893


You always have such cute outfits on!


----------



## Poochie231080

Yesterday’s work bag


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> Love your bandeau and your PM!  Could you share the name of the bandeau?



Sorry i have no idea.. I bought 2 in different color. Last time I bought for my petit noe and for my artsy to wrap the handle to make it comfortable. 
Here is the other one..


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> Sorry i have no idea.. I bought 2 in different color. Last time I bought for my petit noe and for my artsy to wrap the handle to make it comfortable.
> Here is the other one..
> View attachment 4203640


Thank you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Love my Palm Springs PM mixed with streetwear looks


----------



## chloebagfreak

Poochie231080 said:


> Yesterday’s work bag


So Freakin cute


----------



## chloebagfreak

Loving my new PM 
I just got this gray Jcrew wrap tee shirt- very comfortable!


----------



## fyn72

In the waiting room for poor hubby to see a doctor


----------



## fyn72

chloebagfreak said:


> Loving my new PM
> I just got this gray Jcrew wrap tee shirt- very comfortable!
> View attachment 4203717
> View attachment 4203718
> View attachment 4203719



Looks great on you!


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> In the waiting room for poor hubby to see a doctor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203730



The twice is so easy to wear and so cute. Hope everything is ok for your husband.


----------



## chloebagfreak

fyn72 said:


> Looks great on you!


Thanks so much


----------



## Iamminda

chloebagfreak said:


> Loving my new PM
> I just got this gray Jcrew wrap tee shirt- very comfortable!
> View attachment 4203717
> View attachment 4203718
> View attachment 4203719



Loving this whole look!!!  This tee suits you like a dream


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4203677
> View attachment 4203678
> 
> Love my Palm Springs PM mixed with streetwear looks



Your tartan like skirt is just so cute — I really like the red and yellow.  So stylish V


----------



## chloebagfreak

Iamminda said:


> Loving this whole look!!!  This tee suits you like a dream


Thank you sweetie 
 The shirt is a bit short, so I had to wear my higher waisted jeans


----------



## LVtingting

Poochie231080 said:


> Took this out yesterday


----------



## LVtingting

Please tell us what is that beautiful python looking shoulder strap?


----------



## Aoifs

Sandra.AT said:


> Yeah it was a great trip but I have to honestly say that I disliked the speedy.. I had a hard time finding things quickly or putting my bag together so that it doesn't look bad so I had to organise my things in it so that it doesn't stick out haha.. I guess I like structured bags more..also the strap where the connections are anoyed me as it pulled my hair [emoji12] [emoji2] ..I still like the mono one maybe because of the print or because it has a softer strap..I don't know but it wasn't a good travel bag for me


I hate this about the speedy strap also as I have long hair. So painful! [emoji23]


----------



## Aoifs

mnl said:


> View attachment 4202532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM wine tasting in Lisbon


Wondered if this was Lisbon and then read your caption. Lisbon is beautiful and Portuguese wine is so underrated! Your PM is not so bad either [emoji13]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

tumblingbear said:


> I love eclipse!


Thank you. I’m enjoying using her lol.


----------



## Poochie231080

LVtingting said:


> Please tell us what is that beautiful python looking shoulder strap?



Yes! It was a custom order at Hayashi Handcraft! They make the most beautiful bag charms and exotic straps


----------



## Sandra.AT

mdcx said:


> You always have such cute outfits on!


Thank you so much


----------



## Johnpauliegal

chloebagfreak said:


> Loving my new PM
> I just got this gray Jcrew wrap tee shirt- very comfortable!
> View attachment 4203717
> View attachment 4203718
> View attachment 4203719


Love the bag and the outfit. It looks great on you.


----------



## Suns123

mdcx said:


> Are your shoes LV Birkenstocks?



It is an LV sandal called Bom Dia Mule which is like Birkenstocks . [emoji7]


----------



## designer1

LV replaced bottom vachetta, and I have a brand new bag agin....love her!!


----------



## BagLady14

On our way to Bratislava


----------



## chloebagfreak

Johnpauliegal said:


> Love the bag and the outfit. It looks great on you.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Dextersmom

chloebagfreak said:


> Loving my new PM
> I just got this gray Jcrew wrap tee shirt- very comfortable!
> View attachment 4203717
> View attachment 4203718
> View attachment 4203719


LV should pay you for modeling this bag.  Perfection.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Turenne PM.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Turenne PM.


I love this bag on you DM — just so elegant and feminine like you


----------



## bagmom30

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> I love the damier ebene print! I have 2 pieces monogram and now I finally bought a bag in the damier ebene print. Damier print makes it look so much more dressed up then the monogram


yes! totally agree 
There is something so refined and sexy about the DE print! 

which did you buy?


----------



## mnl

Aoifs said:


> Wondered if this was Lisbon and then read your caption. Lisbon is beautiful and Portuguese wine is so underrated! Your PM is not so bad either [emoji13]


I love Lisbon!  The wine is amazing and super cheap!


----------



## Sparklett22

Azure Speedy B with my new iPhone xs max. Loving the big size!


----------



## Sparklett22

*azur ‍♀️


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

bagmom30 said:


> yes! totally agree
> There is something so refined and sexy about the DE print!
> 
> which did you buy?



I bought the favorite MM [emoji5]


----------



## cheidel

Carried DE Cabas Mezzo yesterday and today.  Love the long comfortable straps!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love this bag on you DM — just so elegant and feminine like you


You are too sweet to me, IM.  Thank you.


----------



## chiquitapet

Wearing my Jersey for the first time!! I love this bag!!


----------



## for3v3rz




----------



## for3v3rz

Finally taking one of my luggage tag to get stamp. My SA was so nice that she added a heart.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Dextersmom said:


> LV should pay you for modeling this bag.  Perfection.


Awe...you are the sweetest DM 
You totally made my day I'm trying to finish the first chapter of my Master's thesis, and I'm going bonkers with all the revisions


----------



## chloebagfreak

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Turenne PM.


It looks amazing on you !
How are you enjoying it?


----------



## southernbelle82

My girl sitting pretty on the morning ride to work. She’s three and a half years old. [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

chloebagfreak said:


> It looks amazing on you !
> How are you enjoying it?


Thank you.  I like it a lot.  I am finding it to be a great in between size.


----------



## LV_4ever

Getting my hair washed at the salon. Sitting here with glaze for 20 minutes. TPF helps pass the time!


----------



## Hotsauna

BagLady14 said:


> On our way to Bratislava
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204098



Lol! I thought it was a monogram canvas with a black empreinte lid! Nice bag.


----------



## for3v3rz

designer1 said:


> LV replaced bottom vachetta, and I have a brand new bag agin....love her!!



It does look brand new. 
If you don’t mind me asking, what is the cost to replace the vachetta?


----------



## fyn72

bbcerisette66 said:


> The twice is so easy to wear and so cute. Hope everything is ok for your husband.



Thank you [emoji4] he gets chronic migraines and is being sent for an MRI next week to make sure nothing bad is causing them. Thanks for your concern! [emoji8]


----------



## fyn72

Getting treated to a pedicure for my birthday from my daughter. We got one together [emoji173]️


----------



## Johnpauliegal

fyn72 said:


> Getting treated to a pedicure for my birthday from my daughter. We got one together [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205433


Enjoy your special day.


----------



## Purrsey




----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Getting treated to a pedicure for my birthday from my daughter. We got one together [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205433



Happy birthday !!! I think you will receive beautiful gifts [emoji320] [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

Had to go to a beach resort but for a work conference - managed to work from the beach during an afternoon break... LV Lock Me bucket for accompany...


----------



## chloebagfreak

fyn72 said:


> Getting treated to a pedicure for my birthday from my daughter. We got one together [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205433


Lovely! Happy Happy Birthday to you


----------



## 19flowers

fyn72 said:


> Getting treated to a pedicure for my birthday from my daughter. We got one together [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205433



Happy Birthday!!


----------



## dotty8

In the elevator at my work building, returning from the grocery store break  I use my LV cardholder for the access card to the office  The grocery bag was quite heavy, lol, hence the funny wrinkled hand


----------



## Iamminda

dotty8 said:


> In the elevator at my work building, returning from the grocery store break  I use my LV cardholder for the access card to the office  The grocery bag was quite heavy, lol, hence the funny wrinkled hand
> View attachment 4206383
> View attachment 4206384



What a cute elevator pic Dotty .  You always have the prettiest nails that happen to match perfectly w/ your other items in just every pic


----------



## fyn72

19flowers said:


> Happy Birthday!!


Thank you!


----------



## fyn72

chloebagfreak said:


> Lovely! Happy Happy Birthday to you


Thank you!


----------



## dotty8

Iamminda said:


> What a cute elevator pic Dotty .  You always have the prettiest nails that happen to match perfectly w/ your other items in just every pic



Haha, thank you  I never match them intentionally, but I guess this is the advantage of owning a large variety of nail polish colours, so you can always find something around you to match with them


----------



## ScottyGal

Dinner at Zizzi


----------



## designer1

for3v3rz said:


> It does look brand new.
> If you don’t mind me asking, what is the cost to replace the vachetta?


It was kinda new to begin with, so for ONLY the bottom part to be replaced, I paid $ 300 CDN (Toronto), so abOUT $ 240 US.


----------



## AndreaM99

Today is really Friday!


----------



## fyn72

Out for family lunch


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going shopping with my new wave bag and leaving the bag belt on the first time


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Your tartan like skirt is just so cute — I really like the red and yellow.  So stylish V


Thank you, sweet IM


----------



## Sunshine mama

AndreaM99 said:


> Today is really Friday!


My GOSH!!! This vignette is so prettyyyyyyy!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

My scarecrow doing a modeling shot of my NF PM with a shoulder strap. I attached o rings on each side and used the strap from my Alma bb 



The o rings I ordered were too thick for the end clasp on the strap so I had to put the strap through the o rings. I don’t carry much in my bag so I’m not worried about any damage on the pulling of my bag.


----------



## AndreaM99

for3v3rz said:


> Lumi waiting to go to work tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4201602


I like this picture so much, makes me to pull all my Lumis right away from my closet. I think they are the best bags for Fall/Winter & travel.


----------



## AndreaM99

fyn72 said:


> Lunch date with hubby [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200049


Darling, I have been looking for your original post for a while but could not find it...Happy Belated Birthday to You! I love all you lovely pink bags and outfits! Hope you had a wonderful one!


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Out running errands with this little cutie today [emoji4]


----------



## sera3m45

At the beach with my key cles holding my essentials [emoji4]


----------



## sonaturallyme

Me: *spends thousands of dollars on handbags that I swear I will carry*

Also me: *runs out the house with just 2 slgs*




Just a mono cles for my car fob and empreinte cles as a wallet. Seriously, I probably have about 6 or 7 small crossbody bags I convinced myself that I need and could’ve put these in but that was way too much effort for this sweatpants day. I have to remind myself of this the next time I’m eyeing a bag that I “need”


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## sparklepony80

My new DE 4 key holder just came out to brunch with me -- but I was with family who don't really 'get' my LV obsession so the photo shoot had to happen at home.

So my new addition is currently acting as a stable for my avatar pony. It's Sunday morning in Melbourne and I'm exercising my right to occasional immaturity


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

sparklepony80 said:


> My new DE 4 key holder just came out to brunch with me -- but I was with family who don't really 'get' my LV obsession so the photo shoot had to happen at home.
> 
> So my new addition is currently acting as a stable for my avatar pony. It's Sunday morning in Melbourne and I'm exercising my right to occasional immaturity
> 
> View attachment 4207740


LOL that's one lucky pony


----------



## Rea349

Going out for drinks last night with my large Kirigami pouch [emoji483]


----------



## LuckyBitch

bbcerisette66 said:


> Yes please your coat is beautiful but the fox tail is perhaps too big for The Pochette Métis.


I quite agree, also it puts visual focus on the huge foxtail instead of on the gorgeous bag.


----------



## merekat703

[emoji316]


----------



## Tayyyraee

Taking Odeon out to run errands!


----------



## fyn72

Botd [emoji177]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

fyn72 said:


> Botd [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4208601


So very beautiful!


----------



## Itsrainingstars

I just got a new turkish eye keychain!


----------



## AndreaM99

A huge surprise from my friend!


----------



## lvbananas

fyn72 said:


> Out for family lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206867



Hi dear, would you mind sharing me the product code for this bandeau? It looks so lovely with your capucines! Thinking to buy one for my coco handle in beige. Was this a recent release?


----------



## Poochie231080

Matchy matchy between bag and bracelet! 

bags meet up with some friends at our local LV


----------



## kina.strickland

At Bloomingdale’s shopping with my Kusama [emoji8]


----------



## fyn72

lvbananas said:


> Hi dear, would you mind sharing me the product code for this bandeau? It looks so lovely with your capucines! Thinking to buy one for my coco handle in beige. Was this a recent release?


Hi, thank you!  it's M70854. I purchased in July and was told it was new in store then.


----------



## PamK

kina.strickland said:


> View attachment 4209341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Bloomingdale’s shopping with my Kusama [emoji8]



Wow!! That is beyond cool [emoji41]!!


----------



## reason24

preparing to leave.


----------



## Helen MacDonald

First time out with my new Neonoe on the train.


----------



## luvLV18

LOVE all three pieces!



sonaturallyme said:


> Me: *spends thousands of dollars on handbags that I swear I will carry*
> 
> Also me: *runs out the house with just 2 slgs*
> 
> View attachment 4207586
> 
> 
> Just a mono cles for my car fob and empreinte cles as a wallet. Seriously, I probably have about 6 or 7 small crossbody bags I convinced myself that I need and could’ve put these in but that was way too much effort for this sweatpants day. I have to remind myself of this the next time I’m eyeing a bag that I “need”


----------



## gabsandme

Sparklett22 said:


> Azure Speedy B with my new iPhone xs max. Loving the big size!


Love it!  Where did you get your iphone case?


----------



## Sandra.AT

At work with my montaigne bb freesia I just love this bag style


----------



## remainsilly

Iena mm meets a niffler & a bowtruckle:


----------



## vinbenphon1

Finally able to get out of the house with my LV after a long convalescence. Apologies for all the pics, got a lot of ground to make up.  My gorgeous Go14 at the Crown Casino in Perth for DH's birthday.


----------



## fyn72

vinbenphon1 said:


> Finally able to get out of the house with my LV after a long convalescence. Apologies for all the pics, got a lot of ground to make up.  My gorgeous Go14 at the Crown Casino in Perth for DH's birthday.
> 
> View attachment 4211381
> View attachment 4211382
> View attachment 4211383
> View attachment 4211384
> View attachment 4211385



Stunning [emoji7]


----------



## vinbenphon1

fyn72 said:


> Stunning [emoji7]


Thanks fyn.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday at Nescafe


----------



## jcnc

Firstchanellv28 said:


> With my beautiful bb


Love ur epi BB. its going on my wishlist


----------



## bbcerisette66

vinbenphon1 said:


> Finally able to get out of the house with my LV after a long convalescence. Apologies for all the pics, got a lot of ground to make up.  My gorgeous Go14 at the Crown Casino in Perth for DH's birthday.
> 
> View attachment 4211381
> View attachment 4211382
> View attachment 4211383
> View attachment 4211384
> View attachment 4211385



Is it the Go ? Gorgeous !!!


----------



## Poochie231080

Today’s work “bag”


----------



## chloebagfreak

vinbenphon1 said:


> Finally able to get out of the house with my LV after a long convalescence. Apologies for all the pics, got a lot of ground to make up.  My gorgeous Go14 at the Crown Casino in Perth for DH's birthday.
> 
> View attachment 4211381
> View attachment 4211382
> View attachment 4211383
> View attachment 4211384
> View attachment 4211385


Just STUNNING!


----------



## NeLVoe

Enjoying the last days of summer some weeks ago.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Poochie231080 said:


> Today’s work “bag”


What is that called??? I love it!


----------



## Phdluvslvgm

luvLV18 said:


> LOVE all three pieces!



Lookin’ good Soror.


----------



## Rea349

Poochie231080 said:


> Today’s work “bag”



Very nice! Haven’t seen this split pattern, is this a current collection?


----------



## Poochie231080

Rea349 said:


> Very nice! Haven’t seen this split pattern, is this a current collection?





Johnpauliegal said:


> What is that called??? I love it!



It’s Pochette Voyage Monogram Split from Men’s SS18


----------



## vinbenphon1

bbcerisette66 said:


> Is it the Go ? Gorgeous !!!


Thanks bb. Yes she is a Go-14 studs.


----------



## leechiyong

Just took this cutie with me to keep me company while I workout:


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going to work and then to a work dinner with my new wave mm


----------



## fyn72

Fist time out with Watercolor Speedy! Will have to get used to hand /arm carry as all my other bags have shoulder straps [emoji848]


----------



## BleuSaphir

vinbenphon1 said:


> Finally able to get out of the house with my LV after a long convalescence. Apologies for all the pics, got a lot of ground to make up.  My gorgeous Go14 at the Crown Casino in Perth for DH's birthday.
> 
> View attachment 4211381
> View attachment 4211382
> View attachment 4211383
> View attachment 4211384
> View attachment 4211385


The leather looks scrumptious!


----------



## vinbenphon1

BleuSaphir said:


> The leather looks scrumptious!


Thanks bleu. It is probably my favourite leather from LV.


----------



## Shoebaglady

eena1230 said:


> Ready to watch a movie with my bumbag...




You look FABULOUS!!! LOVING THE BUMBAG ON YOU!


----------



## Aoifs

LV_4ever said:


> View attachment 4205204
> 
> Getting my hair washed at the salon. Sitting here with glaze for 20 minutes. TPF helps pass the time!


That was me last Saturday! I was 3.5 hours in the salon to go brighter and shorter. 30 mins at the basin with toner and treatments.

I've been carrying this beauty for the last two days. It's my favourite bag at the moment.


----------



## Poochie231080

Customary toilet bagfie


----------



## Sunshine mama

LV bandeau is perfect to add just a hint of warmth.


----------



## 1LV

Sunshine mama said:


> LV bandeau is perfect to add just a hint of warmth.


Another ginger!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> LV bandeau is perfect to add just a hint of warmth.


Beautiful mama


----------



## M5_Traveler

At the rooftop of Gaudi‘s La Pedrera in Barcelona!


----------



## Iamminda

Poochie231080 said:


> Customary toilet bagfie



So pretty.  May I ask if the digital blue luggage tag was sold on its own or was it part of the Speedy Amazon?  Thanks.


----------



## EveyB

vinbenphon1 said:


> Finally able to get out of the house with my LV after a long convalescence. Apologies for all the pics, got a lot of ground to make up.  My gorgeous Go14 at the Crown Casino in Perth for DH's birthday.
> 
> View attachment 4211381
> View attachment 4211382
> View attachment 4211383
> View attachment 4211384
> View attachment 4211385


Gorgeous! And glad to hear you’re better!


----------



## Poochie231080

Iamminda said:


> So pretty.  May I ask if the digital blue luggage tag was sold on its own or was it part of the Speedy Amazon?  Thanks.



I ordered it as a spare part, IM


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Proud to be Canadian


----------



## chloebagfreak

Poochie231080 said:


> Customary toilet bagfie


Hahaha


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> LV bandeau is perfect to add just a hint of warmth.


I love this on you!! I just got the same one, and after putting it on a couple of bags, I realized my neck needs it more than my bags do


----------



## Dextersmom

At work today with my Neverfull MM.


----------



## fyn72

Catchup with DD with botd [emoji177]


----------



## leechiyong

Keeping me company:


----------



## bbcerisette66

M5_Traveler said:


> At the rooftop of Gaudi‘s La Pedrera in Barcelona!



Gorgeous!!! I love Barcelona. Enjoy your stay


----------



## mdcx

kina.strickland said:


> View attachment 4209341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Bloomingdale’s shopping with my Kusama [emoji8]


So beautiful. Do you get lots of people complimenting you on this bag?


----------



## Sandra.AT

I just love the speedy b25 in mono more than in damier ebene


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Dextersmom said:


> At work today with my Neverfull MM.


You always look so lovely.


----------



## Dextersmom

Johnpauliegal said:


> You always look so lovely.


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Boîte Chapeau Souple.


----------



## Mrsfunnyman

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Boîte Chapeau Souple.



I really like this bag.. wish I had tried to snag one when it was available. Looks lovely on you!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

My bag is on the left and my moms bag is on the right. Which one do you like better?


----------



## Dextersmom

Mrsfunnyman said:


> I really like this bag.. wish I had tried to snag one when it was available. Looks lovely on you!


Thank you.  I feel lucky to have it in my collection.


----------



## vinbenphon1

fyn72 said:


> Catchup with DD with botd [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214240


She is so pretty out in the wild fyn.


----------



## fyn72

.


----------



## fyn72

This cutie [emoji177][emoji4]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

I went today to a seminar about mental fitness and it’s so inspiring! Absolutely love my neverfull GM monogram, lots of things to bring with me on a daily basis!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday my mylockme.


----------



## balen.girl

Today with my PM.. [emoji178]


----------



## gabsandme

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> View attachment 4214933
> 
> 
> My bag is on the left and my moms bag is on the right. Which one do you like better?



Can I have both??  [emoji12]


----------



## LuxuryWoman23

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday my mylockme.


OMG so pretty! Love this bag, so classy but still cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LuxuryWoman23 said:


> OMG so pretty! Love this bag, so classy but still cute!


Awwww! Thank you!!


----------



## LuxuryWoman23

Action shot of my BOTD [emoji173] Loving the autumn colors in the autumn sun [emoji260][emoji261]


----------



## Sunshine mama

LuxuryWoman23 said:


> OMG so pretty! Love this bag, so classy but still cute!


We must love similar things cuz I love your Alma BB! I finally saw your Alma at the store but the handles were crooked! It's so unique and pretty though!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday my mylockme.



[emoji44] OMG that bag is just amazing [emoji6]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday my mylockme.


What a gorgeous bag! Love the color 
Did you have to pay extra for the shoulder strap, or was this part of the bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> What a gorgeous bag! Love the color
> Did you have to pay extra for the shoulder strap, or was this part of the bag.


Thank you JPL!  I got the strap separately from Coach.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> [emoji44] OMG that bag is just amazing [emoji6]


OMG thank you so much!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Phiomega said:


> Had to go to a beach resort but for a work conference - managed to work from the beach during an afternoon break... LV Lock Me bucket for accompany...
> View attachment 4206129


Wow! [emoji7]


----------



## Aliluvlv

fyn72 said:


> Out for family lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206867


Great photo! [emoji1]


----------



## Rea349

LuxuryWoman23 said:


> Action shot of my BOTD [emoji173] Loving the autumn colors in the autumn sun [emoji260][emoji261]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215528



Love the coordination [emoji7]


----------



## Aliluvlv

LuxuryWoman23 said:


> Action shot of my BOTD [emoji173] Loving the autumn colors in the autumn sun [emoji260][emoji261]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215528


Great look! Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## LuxuryWoman23

Rea349 said:


> Love the coordination [emoji7]





Aliluvlv said:


> Great look! Such a beautiful bag!


Thank you so much! Part of the joy is matching the OOTD with the BOTD! [emoji847]


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday my mylockme.



This is such a beautiful bag (I really like the black/silver hardware combo).  And the strap looks great with it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is such a beautiful bag (I really like the black/silver hardware combo).  And the strap looks great with it.


Thank you IM!


----------



## Pretty Bags

Such a cute and versatile bag for travel... ☺️


----------



## Chiichan

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you JPL!  I got the strap separately from Coach.



That’s gorgeous! I have yet to find a strap from Coach that matched as well as yours does!


----------



## Chiichan

LuxuryWoman23 said:


> Action shot of my BOTD [emoji173] Loving the autumn colors in the autumn sun [emoji260][emoji261]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215528



This looks like an LV ad. Stunning


----------



## chloebagfreak

LuxuryWoman23 said:


> Action shot of my BOTD [emoji173] Loving the autumn colors in the autumn sun [emoji260][emoji261]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215528


Love


----------



## chloebagfreak

Chiichan said:


> This looks like an LV ad. Stunning


It really DOES


----------



## casseyelsie

Work_For_Purse said:


> Just another working day. .



Hi.  Could you please let me know exact model of your speedy?   I always wanted  Speedy B in mono with dark treated leather.  

I didn’t know Mono also comes with treated leather strap.  I always thought only World tour edition has it in black n all normal mono with untreated vachetta.  Thanks


----------



## casseyelsie

sonaturallyme said:


> Me: *spends thousands of dollars on handbags that I swear I will carry*
> 
> Also me: *runs out the house with just 2 slgs*
> 
> View attachment 4207586
> 
> 
> Just a mono cles for my car fob and empreinte cles as a wallet. Seriously, I probably have about 6 or 7 small crossbody bags I convinced myself that I need and could’ve put these in but that was way too much effort for this sweatpants day. I have to remind myself of this the next time I’m eyeing a bag that I “need”



Lol finally I found someone who will understand me.  I have a lot of small crossbody bag that I convinced myself to buy as well.  But I still always go out for quick errand with just 3 LV SLG.   Mono Cles for house keys, D Ebene Cles for my car key, and Empreinte Cles as my mini wallet!  Hahaha


----------



## Mumotons

Making the most of Spring weather


----------



## BagLady14

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> View attachment 4214933
> 
> 
> My bag is on the left and my moms bag is on the right. Which one do you like better?


Mom's


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mumotons said:


> View attachment 4216033
> 
> Making the most of Spring weather


Beautiful! How do you keep it clean and color transfer free?


----------



## Work_For_Purse

casseyelsie said:


> Hi.  Could you please let me know exact model of your speedy?   I always wanted  Speedy B in mono with dark treated leather.
> 
> I didn’t know Mono also comes with treated leather strap.  I always thought only World tour edition has it in black n all normal mono with untreated vachetta.  Thanks


It is My World Tour Speedy B 30.  I LOVE it.  I know that some people do dye the handles to black but i am too lazy


----------



## Firstchanellv28

jcnc said:


> Love ur epi BB. its going on my wishlist


Thanks beautiful! I love it too! I got the alma bb in de then I realized alma bb is really classic, cool, easy to carry around and it looks really elegant! So I bought this epi bb with the hot pink piping and I couldn’t love it more although it is totally opposite from the alma bb in de! This is yet another classic in black with a twist (pink piping) You will love yours!!!


----------



## c.huntly

Taking the airport bus, Keepall 45, District PM and a trusty Trilby Hat!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

BagLady14 said:


> Mom's



It is much nicer then a neverfull


----------



## Johnpauliegal

c.huntly said:


> View attachment 4216978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the airport bus, Keepall 45, District PM and a trusty Trilby Hat!


Love these. 
Safe travels.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Vacation 
My mono PA went for a walk


----------



## Dextersmom

NeoNoe today (with an Eric Javits hat and my camellia brooch).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Vacation
> My mono PA went for a walk


My gosh! These are some seriously beautiful pictures!


----------



## remainsilly

Rains coat, keen sandals & zippy wallet as clutch.
Puddle ducks are we.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> NeoNoe today (with an Eric Javits hat and my camellia brooch).



What a cute look DM.  I especially love how you dress up your hats


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> My gosh! These are some seriously beautiful pictures!


Thank you! We had a great day!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Vacation
> My mono PA went for a walk



What a beautiful spot, Miss Dawn.  You — and your bags — travel to the best places


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Playing poker[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji378][emoji378]


----------



## ScottyGal

At the gym with my key holder [emoji1006]️[emoji468]‍♀️


----------



## Miss_Dawn

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4217505
> 
> Playing poker[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji378][emoji378]


Win big Georgina!! 
(And don’t spend all your winnings too frivolously )


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful spot, Miss Dawn.  You — and your bags — travel to the best places


Thank you


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Miss_Dawn said:


> Win big Georgina!!
> (And don’t spend all your winnings too frivolously )



Bahaha—too late—already spent [emoji16][emoji13][emoji23].


----------



## Miss_Dawn

GeorginaLavender said:


> Bahaha—too late—already spent [emoji16][emoji13][emoji23].


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4217505
> 
> Playing poker[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji378][emoji378]



Good luck GL — may you win enough to buy a new LV or two


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Good luck GL — may you win enough to buy a new LV or two



Definitely enough for 1 [emoji6][emoji6]—thanks Minda!!!


----------



## Traciefly

Miss_Dawn said:


> Vacation
> My mono PA went for a walk



That’s my unicorn bag...I want it even more now....love the pics.....I have the strap and was planning on using it on my Favorite MM - mono and a mono PA when I get my hands on one


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Traciefly said:


> That’s my unicorn bag...I want it even more now....love the pics.....I have the strap and was planning on using it on my Favorite MM - mono and a mono PA when I get my hands on one



Thank you!

I hope you get one. I carry mine all the time, in place of a large WOC! Weekend, travel, and as a pochette in my laptop bag on business trips


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What a cute look DM.  I especially love how you dress up your hats


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## cheidel

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> View attachment 4214933
> 
> 
> My bag is on the left and my moms bag is on the right. Which one do you like better?


Love the NF better, but your Mom’s bag is nice too!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Miss_Dawn said:


> Vacation
> My mono PA went for a walk



What a beautiful place!!! Is is south of Portugal ? And lovely PA !!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

bbcerisette66 said:


> What a beautiful place!!! Is is south of Portugal ? And lovely PA !!!


Thank you! Yes, I’m in Algarve


----------



## vinbenphon1

LuxuryWoman23 said:


> Action shot of my BOTD [emoji173] Loving the autumn colors in the autumn sun [emoji260][emoji261]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215528


Beautiful.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I'm happy to find another pink fur charm today with gold hardware - FINALLY! Haha it's been so hard to find - with quality to my liking (Joe Fresh for only $10). I'm not about paying $100 prices if they're not designer


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4218558
> 
> I'm happy to find another pink fur charm today with gold hardware - FINALLY! Haha it's been so hard to find - with quality to my liking (Joe Fresh for only $10). I'm not about paying $100 prices if they're not designer



I am in pink heaven!!!!  I love love love the pink heart charm (and all your pink pretties here).


----------



## Poochie231080

With my infrarouge metis


----------



## ariperez

I added my own handmade chain/charm to my speedyB25 ♥️ I love seeing everyone else’s personalized bags. It makes them so unique


----------



## AndreaM99

Today is National Handbag Day, so like everyday, I celebrate!


----------



## LVforValentine

AndreaM99 said:


> Today is National Handbag Day, so like everyday, I celebrate!


Do you kind sharing what color your shawl is? It's beautiful!


----------



## AndreaM99

LVforValentine said:


> Do you kind sharing what color your shawl is? It's beautiful!


I do not mind that at all! The color is Vert = Green, it is already a discontinued color (around a year ago). There are a lot of fakes on eBay, just to be aware of that...Try to ask your SA, sometimes they pull out an incredible finds from the LV closet...Crossing fingers for you!


----------



## mnl

NF enjoying the beach


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Vacation
> My mono PA went for a walk


Beautiful! But you were brave to put the PA on the fence post! How thrilling it must have been.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

On my work desk today


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful! But you were brave to put the PA on the fence post! How thrilling it must have been.



You are right! That was Mr Dawn’s bright idea. I said ‘noooo, too dangerous’, but he assured me that he’d looped the strap towards the back of the post and that if the wind blew it forward off the cliffs, the strap would catch on the post 

We all lived to tell the tale  

These were the scary pictures


----------



## danielanika

my love


----------



## Tayyyraee

At a teachers conference in Santa Cruz! Pochette is hiding somewhere inside the keepall in case we head to the boardwalk


----------



## LVforValentine

AndreaM99 said:


> I do not mind that at all! The color is Vert = Green, it is already a discontinued color (around a year ago). There are a lot of fakes on eBay, just to be aware of that...Try to ask your SA, sometimes they pull out an incredible finds from the LV closet...Crossing fingers for you!


Thanks so much. It's stunning! I'm hooked on the greens this year, and it seems I'm late to the bandwagon since all the colors I love have been discontinued from a couple brands. I'll definitely try my luck, such a beautiful color for fall..... And winter and spring...


----------



## Diorlvlover

My roses speedy came with me to lunch after many, many years of resting in the closet.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Not sure what took me so long to get the PS mini...only a day and I’m obsessed with it!


----------



## luvLV18

LOVE THIS BAGGGGG!!!!!!



Diorlvlover said:


> My roses speedy came with me to lunch after many, many years of resting in the closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220217


----------



## Sunshinee123

Taking my neonoe out for the first time! Weather is just perrrrrfect!
With the Sarah wallet [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshinee123 said:


> View attachment 4220244
> View attachment 4220245
> 
> 
> Taking my neonoe out for the first time! Weather is just perrrrrfect!
> With the Sarah wallet [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


So pretty!! Have fun!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> You are right! That was Mr Dawn’s bright idea. I said ‘noooo, too dangerous’, but he assured me that he’d looped the strap towards the back of the post and that if the wind blew it forward off the cliffs, the strap would catch on the post
> 
> We all lived to tell the tale
> 
> These were the scary pictures


My gosh! I don't see any loops holding the PA!  But the bag is safe so all is good!


----------



## luvspurses

Miss_Dawn said:


> Vacation
> My mono PA went for a walk


omg so beautiful!! where is this??


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> My gosh! I don't see any loops holding the PA!  But the bag is safe so all is good!







luvspurses said:


> omg so beautiful!! where is this??



Thank you! South coast of Portugal


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 4220218
> 
> Not sure what took me so long to get the PS mini...only a day and I’m obsessed with it!



Cute picture FF .  I love your reverse mono pieces (and all the gorgeous pieces in your avatar.  Plus the rest of them especially your Iris Bastille).


----------



## Roxannek

luvlux64 said:


> It’s been 20 pages ago (I think  ) since I last posted here. So many beautiful eye candies   . So many new & gorgeous seasonals   . Here’s to first Fall weekend     . My favourite colour     ... Have a great Sunday everyone
> View attachment 4201427
> 
> 
> Today’s details
> View attachment 4201428


Oh so cute!! Please tell me what the red shawl is! Love your style


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Cute picture FF .  I love your reverse mono pieces (and all the gorgeous pieces in your avatar.  Plus the rest of them especially your Iris Bastille).



Thanks Iamminda. My Bastille is my workhorse! I love that bag , well and all the pieces in my collection. Hope you’re keeping well[emoji170][emoji846]


----------



## luvlux64

Roxannek said:


> Oh so cute!! Please tell me what the red shawl is! Love your style


Oh thanks, it’s a part of the top


----------



## fyn72

Weekend away for 13th anniversary, took Capucines BB Magnolia [emoji177]


----------



## ScottyGal

Drinks while we wait for dinner at Glenskirlie Castle, Scotland.


----------



## luvspurses

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you! South coast of Portugal


thank you. it looks beautiful.  one of the countries on my bucket list to visit someday : )


----------



## Roxannek

luvlux64 said:


> Oh thanks, it’s a part of the top
> View attachment 4220706


Oh I just LOVE! So romantic  Bee utiful!


----------



## ETenebris

First night out with my new Pochette Metis!


----------



## EmmJay

My Kirigami of DE Pochette Accessoires, Mini Pochette, and Pochette Cles using my Felicie chain and spelling out LV!!!


----------



## Luxlynx

Today it was a perfect evening to sit outside and enjoy the view over the water with my Speedy and my friend. A real friend......not the glass of champagne. 
When it starts to get colder, we get a place in a comfy leather sofa by the fireplace and warm up.


----------



## fyn72

Dinner at a lovely Italian restaurant on the Gold Coast


----------



## Rani

fyn72 said:


> Dinner at a lovely Italian restaurant on the Gold Coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221632
> View attachment 4221633


Love your Felicie, perfect dinner date bag!


----------



## Flip88

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks hun. I ended up wearing PM with this outfit to work today
> View attachment 4198940
> 
> I'll share the shearling coat in another post when it gets colder[emoji2]


Beautiful. I love this look. Can I ask where you got your tail from? That's a cutie.


----------



## Selenet

LV Leo scarf and a vernis bag [emoji5]

Going to my granpa's 90th birthday party [emoji173]️


----------



## Melfontana

Mani/Pedi time [emoji4]


Portobello GM purchased December 2012 and used about 6 times [emoji51]


----------



## fyn72

Been loving using this bb [emoji177]


----------



## sera3m45

Having hotpot with the fiance =)


----------



## AndreaM99

Enjoying a beautiful sunny day...perfect for rose poudre color.


----------



## Fierymo

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4221968
> 
> View attachment 4221969
> 
> 
> LV Leo scarf and a vernis bag [emoji5]
> 
> Going to my granpa's 90th birthday party [emoji173]️


The bag is too cute


----------



## LV_4ever

Alma PM in Ivoire today


----------



## AndreaM99

I love love this beauty!


----------



## bbcerisette66

AndreaM99 said:


> I love love this beauty!



Amazing like .... toujours ...


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Pallas clutch.


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Pallas clutch.


Beautiful DM - loooooveee all your LV pieces


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Pallas clutch.



+1 on what March786 said


----------



## EveyB

AndreaM99 said:


> I love love this beauty!


Gorgeous pm! And I love all your matching shoes, also the nude ones with the bow!


----------



## AndreaM99

EveyB said:


> Gorgeous pm! And I love all your matching shoes, also the nude ones with the bow!


Thank you, that is very kind of you! I know that in the past there was an "unwritten rule" that shoes should always match with your purse...not anymore, right?... I like the old fashioned way, it has been always aaway how I express myself and I looove it and I am glad that many around me as well  Thank you again, you are very detail oriented


----------



## EveyB

AndreaM99 said:


> Thank you, that is very kind of you! I know that in the past there was an "unwritten rule" that shoes should always match with your purse...not anymore, right?... I like the old fashioned way, it has been always aaway how I express myself and I looove it and I am glad that many around me as well  Thank you again, you are very detail oriented


 I think I am detail oriented. 

Thank you for your kind words!
And I think I read that the new classic style is coming back, so you’re a trend setter!


----------



## Farfelue63

Siracusa PM today


----------



## ScottyGal

On the train to London..


----------



## Sandra.AT

New wave mm


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Farfelue63 said:


> Siracusa PM today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4223539


Loved this bag so pretty and functional


----------



## BagLady14

PM riding shotgun


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> +1 on what March786 said





March786 said:


> Beautiful DM - loooooveee all your LV pieces


Thank you, my lovely friends.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4221968
> 
> View attachment 4221969
> 
> 
> LV Leo scarf and a vernis bag [emoji5]
> 
> Going to my granpa's 90th birthday party [emoji173]️


Wow I love the whole look !  What a great Fall picture!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Pallas clutch.


Soooo cute


----------



## chloebagfreak

fyn72 said:


> Weekend away for 13th anniversary, took Capucines BB Magnolia [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220847


Lovely Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## Dextersmom

chloebagfreak said:


> Soooo cute


Thank you.


----------



## Farfelue63

tua said:


> Loved this bag so pretty and functional


Thank you, but my pic doesn't do justice to this lovely bag! I'll try to post a better pic another time)


----------



## Poochie231080

My DIY bag of the day, LVxFragment Pouch with monogram outdoor pouch


----------



## Addicted to bags

Poochie231080 said:


> My DIY bag of the day, LVxFragment Pouch with monogram outdoor pouch


I really like your collection Poochie! It's very edgy and different


----------



## Poochie231080

Addicted to bags said:


> I really like your collection Poochie! It's very edgy and different



Thank you my dear! Too kind


----------



## kellycsey5

My epi pochette noir decided to be my grab and go bag...with me in the passenger seat! I am feeling very Halloween and Bad Batz Maru came along for a quick trip to the market this evening.

I really do love my LV, especially the epi. And fall evenings with the crisp air and leaves bustling about! Happy October to all!


----------



## kellycsey5

Edit for spell check


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fierymo said:


> The bag is too cute


I agree!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Pallas clutch.


I love this bag! How do you choose what to wear? You have such an expansive and beautiful bag collection!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LV_4ever said:


> Alma PM in Ivoire today
> View attachment 4222948


Looks perfect with your outfit!


----------



## EveyB

kellycsey5 said:


> View attachment 4224527
> 
> My epi pochette noir decided to be my grab and go bag...with me in the passenger seat! I am feeling very Halloween and Bad Batz Maru came along for a quick trip to the market this evening.
> 
> I really do love my LV, especially the epi. And fall evenings with the crisp air and leaves bustling about! Happy October to all!


Happy golden October to you too!  What a lovely picture!
I really like Epi, too, it is so gorgeous and understated and hard wearing.


----------



## TaylorXavier

Sandra.AT said:


> New wave mm
> View attachment 4223702



I don’t know what it is about this bag, I just love it!


----------



## La française

My vintage Saumur [emoji7]


----------



## bbcerisette66

La française said:


> View attachment 4224642
> 
> 
> My vintage Saumur [emoji7]



Très joli sac !!!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

At the airport and I can’t find parking anywhere! Too many cars, hopefully I won’t miss my flight [emoji574]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this bag! How do you choose what to wear? You have such an expansive and beautiful bag collection!


Thank you so much, Sunshine mama. I just think about my day and what will work with my outfit, etc.  Handbags are definitely my hobby.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Très joli sac !!!


En anglais s'il vous plaît.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> View attachment 4224717
> 
> 
> At the airport and I can’t find parking anywhere! Too many cars, hopefully I won’t miss my flight [emoji574]️


I hate when that happens.  I hope you can catch your flight! Bon Voyage!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> I am in pink heaven!!!!  I love love love the pink heart charm (and all your pink pretties here).


Thanks so much, sweet IM! I'm sorry for my late reply.... Happy Wednesday

I'm happy the chilly season is back - calling for cute & furry accessories again. Love this fox fur charm for my 4-key holder.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks so much, sweet IM! I'm sorry for my late reply.... Happy Wednesday
> 
> I'm happy the chilly season is back - calling for cute & furry accessories again. Love this fox fur charm for my 4-key holder.
> View attachment 4224992



Gosh, no problem V .  I am still in love with your rose litchi pouch.  Happy Wednesday and Happy Fall .


----------



## candypoo

5ft shortie and my trusty Capucines BB


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> En anglais s'il vous plaît.



Sorry [emoji23]


----------



## yellow_tulip

Loving this coin purse


----------



## La française

bbcerisette66 said:


> Très joli sac !!!



Merci


----------



## ScottyGal

Drinks [emoji485]


----------



## danielanika




----------



## Dextersmom

yellow_tulip said:


> Loving this coin purse


That is adorable.


----------



## Yuki85

Love everything on this bag [emoji4]


----------



## bbcerisette66

Yuki85 said:


> Love everything on this bag [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4225880



Me too !!! I love it more and more. I have exactly the same as you [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## Fierymo

Sitting pretty


----------



## yellow_tulip

Dextersmom said:


> That is adorable.


Thanks!


----------



## NeLVoe

Me and my unicorn Watercolor Speedy 35 enjoying a nice view


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with this beauty.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

It's shipped! Can't wait to share here


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Pulling out this beauty for the frosty weather. I found a cute Moncler hat with fox puff in baby pink to match


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Pulling out this beauty for the frosty weather. I found a cute Moncler hat with fox puff in baby pink to match
> View attachment 4226185



This is so pretty and cozy.  I am a pink lover like you .  Congrats in advance on your new passport cover — yeah, it shipped!!!


----------



## cajhingle

Twist WOC


----------



## Nat_CAN

When I want to carry something light.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty and cozy.  I am a pink lover like you .  Congrats in advance on your new passport cover — yeah, it shipped!!!


Thank you sweetie! I feel for everyone whose ever waited for a personalized order LOL. I hope they offer MyLVWT Neverfull with rose ballerine soon...


----------



## Poochie231080

Apollo Vivienne GM with dog charm 

The back is cute too


----------



## for3v3rz

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Pulling out this beauty for the frosty weather. I found a cute Moncler hat with fox puff in baby pink to match
> View attachment 4226185



So pretty pink. Too bad is not cold enough here for these. I haven't had a chance to even use the monogram shawls. It feels summer in North Cali.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Carried my PM today with the XL bandolier strap purchased separately.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Carried my PM today with the XL bandolier strap purchased separately.
> 
> View attachment 4226507
> View attachment 4226508



It looks great with the strap — and cute on you


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Carried my PM today with the XL bandolier strap purchased separately.
> 
> View attachment 4226507
> View attachment 4226508


Is this new? If not,  how do you keep the s lock looking so new? I don't see any scratches! And the combo is amazing on you,  and your picture is tempting me to get one again.  I go back and forth about getting a PM these days, but it just makes me look bigger for some reason.


----------



## fyn72

NeLVoe said:


> Me and my unicorn Watercolor Speedy 35 enjoying a nice view
> View attachment 4226037
> View attachment 4226038


My heart flutters when I see this bag! my Unicorn too!  I'm so glad I recently found one in the 30 size


----------



## Scooch

Friday commute with Palermo gm!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Scooch said:


> Friday commute with Palermo gm!
> View attachment 4226788


Love the charm!  so cute


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Poochie231080 said:


> Apollo Vivienne GM with dog charm
> 
> The back is cute too


Oh, i love Vivienne.  So cute


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Is this new? If not,  how do you keep the s lock looking so new? I don't see any scratches! And the combo is amazing on you,  and your picture is tempting me to get one again.  I go back and forth about getting a PM these days, but it just makes me look bigger for some reason.


No not new, about 1.5 years old, I don't wear her too often. Thank you for your compliments Minda and Smama. How could it make you look bigger?!? 

I will say I like the MCM lock on the Patricia better. Easier to use because of the extra hinge on it.


----------



## Yuki85

Waiting for my take away dinner


----------



## Dextersmom

Scooch said:


> Friday commute with Palermo gm!
> View attachment 4226788


That is such a pretty bag.


----------



## Nat_CAN

Lunch out at Japanese restaurant with my friends.


----------



## yellow_tulip

With my travel companion


----------



## bbcerisette66

Yuki85 said:


> Waiting for my take away dinner
> 
> View attachment 4227034



Gorgeous !!! Do you use the handle strap all the time ?


----------



## balen.girl

First time using my new bag and my girls want the Halloween cake.. [emoji317][emoji316]


----------



## Yuki85

bbcerisette66 said:


> Gorgeous !!! Do you use the handle strap all the time ?



Not at all! Sometimes I feel it is annoying and misplaced  so I take it off!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Yuki85 said:


> Not at all! Sometimes I feel it is annoying and misplaced  so I take it off!



Like me !!! [emoji6][emoji3]


----------



## Yuki85

bbcerisette66 said:


> Like me !!! [emoji6][emoji3]



I have no idea why they made that handle, properly just to get price increased! But I love black epi so much and there are not that many bags in epi leather, and when I saw how understated and elegant the bag is, i could not help myself [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## bbcerisette66

Yuki85 said:


> I have no idea why they made that handle, properly just to get price increased! But I love black epi so much and there are not that many bags in epi leather, and when I saw how understated and elegant the bag is, i could not help myself [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



The same for me!!! But I find that handle elegant when we wear it by hand [emoji12]


----------



## EveyB

Yuki85 said:


> I have no idea why they made that handle, properly just to get price increased! But I love black epi so much and there are not that many bags in epi leather, and when I saw how understated and elegant the bag is, i could not help myself [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


It’s so funny how opinions are different! I always thought the handle is missing on the mono version.


----------



## nvie

9 year old Neverfull GM (old model, without flat pouch) went on her maiden voyage for a week in Hong Kong. It’s rarely used as I find it too big for daily use. Decided to use it while traveling and it’s the best bag! It doesn’t feel too heavy and I load it up with my boys’s stuff two water bottles (250ml) each, 2 rain jackets, two boxes of juice (150ml each), biscuits, 2 Empreinte Key Pouches and other junk such as lipsticks, tissue packs, wet wipes, shawl. Will be using her more. [emoji4]


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Scooch said:


> Friday commute with Palermo gm!
> View attachment 4226788


Love seeing the Palermo! The gm is one of the best large tote bags LV ever produced in my opinion and my gm/mm neverfulls  just can't compete with it. The gm palermo is the one LV I will never ever sell or get tired of.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> No not new, about 1.5 years old, I don't wear her too often. Thank you for your compliments Minda and Smama. How could it make you look bigger?!?
> 
> I will say I like the MCM lock on the Patricia better. Easier to use because of the extra hinge on it.


Not sure how to explain.  But I feel like some bags make me look bigger. And PM is one of them.


----------



## Tayyyraee

Headed to the city today with my multi colour Pochette Accessoires with Mcraft crossbody strap


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going to the disco with my alma bb


----------



## Yuki85

bbcerisette66 said:


> The same for me!!! But I find that handle elegant when we wear it by hand [emoji12]



Me too


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Shopping with my Alma BB. She’s hiding in a pink Christmas tree


----------



## Melfontana

Storage shopping at Container Store


----------



## for3v3rz

Does this look odd, putting a strap on the Josephine wallet? I am trying to air it out since I accidentally sprayed the Le Jour Se Leve perfume on the flap.


----------



## melovepurse

Headed out with Metis Amethyste and new LV charm


----------



## kellycsey5

Yuki85 said:


> Love everything on this bag [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4225880


THIS. Love it!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Yuki85 said:


> Love everything on this bag [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4225880


Gorgeous! [emoji173]


----------



## Hatfield1313

Hardly ever use my Normandy so decided to take her to work today.


----------



## EmmJay

Headed to dinner with my bumbag wearing my Felicie chain as a necklace.


----------



## TaylorXavier

First day out for my new New Wave MM in red.


----------



## viewwing

Yuki85 said:


> Waiting for my take away dinner
> 
> View attachment 4227034


I’m loving this bag! Is it hard to get your things in and out?


----------



## bbcerisette66

melovepurse said:


> Headed out with Metis Amethyste and new LV charm
> 
> View attachment 4228195
> View attachment 4228196



I’m crazy about that colour. Amethyst LV colour is gorgeous !!!


----------



## musiclover

Miss_Dawn said:


> Shopping with my Alma BB. She’s hiding in a pink Christmas tree


Miss Dawn, I absolutely LOVE this picture!  Christmas is my favourite holiday season.   I love how you can select the decorations from all those little containers around the tree!


----------



## Belgian22

Getting a pedi!


----------



## for3v3rz

Just a little chilly today.


----------



## Yuki85

viewwing said:


> I’m loving this bag! Is it hard to get your things in and out?



Nop. But I have two small organizers from samorga. One with zipper where I usually put my wallet in there. But I am using a Sarah wallet which is a bit hard. If you don’t have an organizer, it is not hard to get things in and out.


----------



## AndreaM99

Sunday Gala


----------



## Miss_Dawn

musiclover said:


> Miss Dawn, I absolutely LOVE this picture!  Christmas is my favourite holiday season.   I love how you can select the decorations from all those little containers around the tree!


Thank you. I always love carrying this Alma BB in rose ballerine. It’s very me  And I now want to decorate a tree at home entirely in pink and rose gold


----------



## musiclover

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you. I always love carrying this Alma BB in rose ballerine. It’s very me  And I now want to decorate a tree at home entirely in pink and rose gold


I'm very much looking forward to seeing your beautiful tree when it is all decorated.  I have been decorating our Christmas tree in golds, silvers and pinks, mostly vintage ornaments with my collection of angel ornaments, over the past few years.  I'll post a picture for you when it's all done this year.


----------



## AndreaM99

Melfontana said:


> View attachment 4228161
> 
> Storage shopping at Container Store


My heart always sings when I see Metis hobo in empreinte. This was the only color I was not able to get in nice pre-loved condition (I missed the train when it was in production) Time to pull Metis hobo from the closet! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Out and about with my Milaris in Blue Canard.


----------



## fyn72

Out for dinner with my darling [emoji173]️


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

vinbenphon1 said:


> View attachment 4229525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with my Milaris in Blue Canard.


What an absolutely gorgeous shade of teal


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EmmJay said:


> View attachment 4228306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headed to dinner with my bumbag wearing my Felicie chain as a necklace.


I love your fringed heels! Very stylish & rocker chic EJ


----------



## Erum7860

Three weeks in with this bad boy and I’m positively in LVOE!! 

PM + Toasted Marshmallow Latte on this fine Monday morning and first day of early voting!!


----------



## LV_4ever

Pretty gray for fall- love this twist.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Using my key holder to prop up new Starbucks Bearista


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I'm slowly discovering my new LV...


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Erum7860 said:


> View attachment 4229686
> 
> 
> Three weeks in with this bad boy and I’m positively in LVOE!!
> 
> PM + Toasted Marshmallow Latte on this fine Monday morning and first day of early voting!!



Love your PM! Super cute crossbody bag.. def on my wish list 
Toasted marshmallow sounds amazing.. you don't see that flavor very often where I live! (Ohio)


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4229870
> 
> Using my key holder to prop up new Starbucks Bearista



I love this adorable Bearista — and also your keyholder and Nice case.


----------



## AndreaM99

Pulled out this beauty from my closet. Oldie but goodie. Wanted to sell, but I am not sure now, that is how it goes...an old love.


----------



## EveyB

AndreaM99 said:


> Pulled out this beauty from my closet. Oldie but goodie. Wanted to sell, but I am not sure now, that is how it goes...an old love.


what a gorgeous shade of red! I think if you really want to let something go you feel it. I sold a few bags and I don’t regret it one bit. Others I almost sold and I am so glad that I did not, even though I hardly wear them.


----------



## EveyB

vinbenphon1 said:


> View attachment 4229525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with my Milaris in Blue Canard.


Very very beautiful! And I like the atmosphere in the picture.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> I love this adorable Bearista — and also your keyholder and Nice case.


You're so sweet IM and thank you. It always brightens my day


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I love your fringed heels! Very stylish & rocker chic EJ



Thank you!!!


----------



## ghosties

nvie said:


> 9 year old Neverfull GM (old model, without flat pouch) went on her maiden voyage for a week in Hong Kong. It’s rarely used as I find it too big for daily use. Decided to use it while traveling and it’s the best bag! It doesn’t feel too heavy and I load it up with my boys’s stuff two water bottles (250ml) each, 2 rain jackets, two boxes of juice (150ml each), biscuits, 2 Empreinte Key Pouches and other junk such as lipsticks, tissue packs, wet wipes, shawl. Will be using her more. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4227668
> View attachment 4227669



this is exactly what I use my NF GM for - it's a great travel bag! This and my little carry-on case. hope you had a nice holiday!


----------



## for3v3rz

Happy Monday. Wearing my reverse Epi belt today.


----------



## vinbenphon1

EveyB said:


> Very very beautiful! And I like the atmosphere in the picture.


Thanks eveyB


----------



## Erum7860

ADreamDeferred said:


> Love your PM! Super cute crossbody bag.. def on my wish list
> Toasted marshmallow sounds amazing.. you don't see that flavor very often where I live! (Ohio)



I’m in a suburb of Dallas, Tx..this coffee shop is an Independent/Craft Coffee House next to my office...it’s to die for! They do the most amazing seasonal coffee & tea drinks!


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4230004


Love it, and that poodle is just adorable!


----------



## fyn72

Out for lunch with some of the family [emoji177]


----------



## haruki2008

My Speedy DA 25 in Munich.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

fyn72 said:


> Out for lunch with some of the family [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230433


Gorgeous pink Empreinte bag! Which one is that?


haruki2008 said:


> My Speedy DA 25 in Munich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230453


Pic is adorable  It's like, "Hi, I'm Speedy and I love to travel!"


----------



## nvie

ghosties said:


> this is exactly what I use my NF GM for - it's a great travel bag! This and my little carry-on case. hope you had a nice holiday!



Neverfull GM is my carry on together with Twinset/Twice in Cerise which I bring along in the Neverfull. I agree, it’s a wonderful travel bag. It was a good trip with my boys and Mr Nvie [emoji4]


----------



## EveyB

haruki2008 said:


> My Speedy DA 25 in Munich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230453


Gorgeous!
 I‘m going to Munich in December to see the band First Aid Kit.


----------



## eena1230

Hanging out with my Saintonge.. yes I was the brave one who decided to cut off the strap.  The thin strap was really bothering my shoulder tendinitis and it was the only way I can use the bag. I love the bag and it works out for my lifestyle minus the strap lol...
I guess I’ll just have to use it until the bag falls apart.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

eena1230 said:


> Hanging out with my Saintonge.. yes I was the brave one who decided to cut off the strap.  The thin strap was really bothering my shoulder tendinitis and it was the only way I can use the bag. I love the bag and it works out for my lifestyle minus the strap lol...
> I guess I’ll just have to use it until the bag falls apart.


I love it!


----------



## eena1230

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love it!


Thank you


----------



## LV_4ever

eena1230 said:


> Hanging out with my Saintonge.. yes I was the brave one who decided to cut off the strap.  The thin strap was really bothering my shoulder tendinitis and it was the only way I can use the bag. I love the bag and it works out for my lifestyle minus the strap lol...
> I guess I’ll just have to use it until the bag falls apart.



I like it even better like this. Nice job! You are very brave [emoji6]


----------



## balen.girl

eena1230 said:


> Hanging out with my Saintonge.. yes I was the brave one who decided to cut off the strap.  The thin strap was really bothering my shoulder tendinitis and it was the only way I can use the bag. I love the bag and it works out for my lifestyle minus the strap lol...
> I guess I’ll just have to use it until the bag falls apart.



Wow you are very brave. Good job..


----------



## eena1230

LV_4ever said:


> I like it even better like this. Nice job! You are very brave [emoji6]


Thanks! That’s what my husband said that I’m very brave... at the end of the day it’s just a bag, right?!?


----------



## eena1230

balen.girl said:


> Wow you are very brave. Good job..


Thanks! It’s either the bag sits in the closet or I cut the strap so I can use it comfortably..... and opted for the latter lol


----------



## EmmJay

First day of taking my new favorite girl to the office. I’m so happy I got the bumbag.


----------



## fyn72

ADreamDeferred said:


> Gorgeous pink Empreinte bag! Which one is that?
> 
> Pic is adorable  It's like, "Hi, I'm Speedy and I love to travel!"


Thank you! It's the Montaigne MM in Rose Ballerine


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

musiclover said:


> Love it, and that poodle is just adorable!


Thank you kindly ML


----------



## Dextersmom

EmmJay said:


> View attachment 4231271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day of taking my new favorite girl to the office. I’m so happy I got the bumbag.


It looks great on you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Boîte Chapeau Souple.


----------



## EmmJay

Dextersmom said:


> It looks great on you.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Poochie231080

My birthday “celebration” at the store with the gifts


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Poochie231080 said:


> My birthday “celebration” at the store with the gifts


Happy Birthday   Enjoy your beautiful gifts!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Boîte Chapeau Souple.


You have a lot of beautiful bags  and they all look great on you. 
Would it be too forward to ask how many LV bags you have.


----------



## Dextersmom

Johnpauliegal said:


> You have a lot of beautiful bags  and they all look great on you.
> Would it be too forward to ask how many LV bags you have.


Thank you so much, Johnpauliegal and not at all. I actually don't have too many, as I am fairly new to LV, but this is what I have:
Two Neverfull's; black epi with hot pink interior and mono with beige interior
NeoNoe in mono with noir trim
Pallas clutch in mono with noir trim
Boite Chapeau Souple
small mono cosmetic case
round mono coin purse
*I had the Turenne PM, but I gave it to a good friend after I got the Boîte Chapeau Souple, as the size/function was very similar to me and my friend loved my Turenne.  I love it too, tbh but was happy to let it go and I still get to see it on my friend, so that makes me happy.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much, Johnpauliegal and not at all. I actually don't have too many, as I am fairly new to LV, but this is what I have:
> Two Neverfull's; black epi with hot pink interior and mono with beige interior
> NeoNoe in mono with noir trim
> Pallas clutch in mono with noir trim
> Boite Chapeau Souple
> small mono cosmetic case
> round mono coin purse
> *I had the Turenne PM, but I gave it to a good friend after I got the Boîte Chapeau Souple, as the size/function was very similar to me and my friend loved my Turenne.  I love it too, tbh but was happy to let it go and I still get to see it on my friend, so that makes me happy.


You have a nice selection of bags.  
Aww that was so sweet of you to give your friend your Turenne bag.
You’re a good friend.   Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Iamminda

Poochie231080 said:


> My birthday “celebration” at the store with the gifts



Happy birthday Poochie


----------



## Poochie231080

Iamminda said:


> Happy birthday Poochie





Johnpauliegal said:


> Happy Birthday   Enjoy your beautiful gifts!



Thank you lovelies


----------



## Dextersmom

Johnpauliegal said:


> You have a nice selection of bags.
> Aww that was so sweet of you to give your friend your Turenne bag.
> You’re a good friend.   Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Poochie231080 said:


> My birthday “celebration” at the store with the gifts


Wishing you lots of hugs, love & LV on your Birthday, sweetie


----------



## Melfontana

eena1230 said:


> Hanging out with my Saintonge.. yes I was the brave one who decided to cut off the strap.  The thin strap was really bothering my shoulder tendinitis and it was the only way I can use the bag. I love the bag and it works out for my lifestyle minus the strap lol...
> I guess I’ll just have to use it until the bag falls apart.



Love it [emoji173]️ - I want to cut the straps off my Odeon and my Bloomsbury because she straps are always getting twisted when I wear it crossbody - but I keep chickening out!


----------



## eena1230

Melfontana said:


> Love it [emoji173]️ - I want to cut the straps off my Odeon and my Bloomsbury because she straps are always getting twisted when I wear it crossbody - but I keep chickening out!


Thank you. I felt the same way but the strap was really bothering my shoulder and I stopped using the bag. I love this bag & it’s functional for my lifestyle but the strap was just too annoying. So, I woke up one morning without even thinking twice, I cut the straps with my husbands wire cutters lol
No regrets at all... now I can use this bag with any straps...


----------



## Poochie231080

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wishing you lots of hugs, love & LV on your Birthday, sweetie



Thank you V


----------



## honisnowy

vinbenphon1 said:


> View attachment 4229525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with my Milaris in Blue Canard.


Omigosh, I died!  So beautiful!


----------



## fyn72

Poochie231080 said:


> My birthday “celebration” at the store with the gifts


Aww Happy Birthday Poochie! I wish I got that treatment on my birthday! I bet you enjoyed it


----------



## yellow_tulip

She’s enjoying being a tourist!


----------



## Poochie231080

fyn72 said:


> Aww Happy Birthday Poochie! I wish I got that treatment on my birthday! I bet you enjoyed it



Thanks sweetie! It was thoughtful of them, they invited a close friend of mine to join the “celebration”


----------



## Work_For_Purse

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What an absolutely gorgeous shade of teal



Makes me hungry!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Poochie231080 said:


> My birthday “celebration” at the store with the gifts


Happy Happy Birthday dear Poochie 
What a lovely photo! I hope you had a wonderful birthday


----------



## chloebagfreak

EmmJay said:


> View attachment 4231271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day of taking my new favorite girl to the office. I’m so happy I got the bumbag.


Wow! That looks so cool on you 
I love the way it is positioned. Super cute!


----------



## chloebagfreak

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks so much, sweet IM! I'm sorry for my late reply.... Happy Wednesday
> 
> I'm happy the chilly season is back - calling for cute & furry accessories again. Love this fox fur charm for my 4-key holder.
> View attachment 4224992


Such a happy collection


----------



## Emsidee

Poochie231080 said:


> My birthday “celebration” at the store with the gifts


Congrats @Poochie231080 !


----------



## BelaS

Cruising around with my PM


----------



## AndreaM99

New day, new shawl


----------



## paula3boys

At Panera getting turkey chili for lunch


----------



## Chiichan

My travel buddy getting some sun


----------



## Cacad

Hi everyone! I’m new to this forum and this will be my first post! [emoji4]


----------



## for3v3rz

Cacad said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to this forum and this will be my first post! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4233295



Is that the Jeanne wallet? I am waiting for mine to deliver.


----------



## Cacad

for3v3rz said:


> Is that the Jeanne wallet? I am waiting for mine to deliver.



Yes it is! And how exciting! The Jeanne is actually a replacement for my Clemence wallet. My husband got me the Clemence wallet for my bday in March, but 4 weeks of using it I noticed that the wallet wasn’t stitched properly, returned it and they replaced it with a new one straight away. However, 5 months into using it again, the leather on all corners started to peel off[emoji17] So they told me if I choose to go with Clemence again, they wouldn’t exchange or replace anymore so I ended up with the Jeanne instead. I was gutted since I loved the Clemence but I’m loving the Jeanne! It’s so versatile and I use the card holder and removable coin pouch when I’m using my Eva clutch [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Poochie231080

chloebagfreak said:


> Happy Happy Birthday dear Poochie
> What a lovely photo! I hope you had a wonderful birthday





Emsidee said:


> Congrats @Poochie231080 !



Thank you lovelies! My store spoiled me and invited a close friend to join in for the surprise! I feel loved


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Cacad said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to this forum and this will be my first post! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4233295


Welcome! Lovely little collection.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

out for a coffee at work. the chanel is kinda photobombing my azur pochette.. the chanel wallet does fit inside.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

chloebagfreak said:


> Such a happy collection


Thank you, lovely CB Have a wonderful weekend!


AndreaM99 said:


> New day, new shawl


I love all the shades of green in your wardrobe. SO ELEGANT & TIMELESS


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> out for a coffee at work. the chanel is kinda photobombing my azur pochette.. the chanel wallet does fit inside.
> 
> View attachment 4233555



I adore this purple (17S?) wallet!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you, lovely CB Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> I love all the shades of green in your wardrobe. SO ELEGANT & TIMELESS


Thank you You too!


----------



## AndreaM99

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you, lovely CB Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> I love all the shades of green in your wardrobe. SO ELEGANT & TIMELESS


Thank you SO much, that is so nice of you! I love green, especially the dark shades.


----------



## litchi

Poochie231080 said:


> My birthday “celebration” at the store with the gifts


Beautiful gifts! Happy birthday, @Poochie231080! 



yellow_tulip said:


> She’s enjoying being a tourist!


Safe travels, @yellow_tulip !


----------



## for3v3rz

Cacad said:


> Yes it is! And how exciting! The Jeanne is actually a replacement for my Clemence wallet. My husband got me the Clemence wallet for my bday in March, but 4 weeks of using it I noticed that the wallet wasn’t stitched properly, returned it and they replaced it with a new one straight away. However, 5 months into using it again, the leather on all corners started to peel off[emoji17] So they told me if I choose to go with Clemence again, they wouldn’t exchange or replace anymore so I ended up with the Jeanne instead. I was gutted since I loved the Clemence but I’m loving the Jeanne! It’s so versatile and I use the card holder and removable coin pouch when I’m using my Eva clutch [emoji4][emoji4]



It fits in the Eva? wow... I have the clemence in mono and epi blk and used it only a few times. I hope it doesn't have the peeling or stitching problem.


----------



## Cacad

for3v3rz said:


> It fits in the Eva? wow... I have the clemence in mono and epi blk and used it only a few times. I hope it doesn't have the peeling or stitching problem.



Not the whole wallet lol just the removable card holder and coin pouch


----------



## Erum7860

Cacad said:


> Not the whole wallet lol just the removable card holder and coin pouch



I LOVE my Jeanne wallet and those two inserts!!!! 




It’s the most practical and useful wallet design I’ve seen.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Joined TPF 5 years ago today. Never would I have thought I would own a luxury item...(started off in the Coach forum) or imagined it will be snowing today‍♀️ Never say Never
	

		
			
		

		
	



My last acquisition til date...this backpack is everything now I want more!


----------



## luvspurses

Cacad said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to this forum and this will be my first post! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4233295


welcome! totally is such a great bag. very nice items : )


----------



## luvspurses

frivofrugalista said:


> Joined TPF 5 years ago today. Never would I have thought I would own a luxury item...(started off in the Coach forum) or imagined it will be snowing today‍♀️ Never say Never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234743
> 
> My last acquisition til date...this backpack is everything now I want more!


5 years, thats awesome! i love this little backpack. i have it as well and i decided to splurge on the reverse bandouliere strap to wear with it crossbody. the most comfy combo ever! either way, the reverse palm springs mini is one of my absolute favorites. enjoy yours, it's beautiful and happy 5 year anniversary with tpf : )


----------



## frivofrugalista

luvspurses said:


> 5 years, thats awesome! i love this little backpack. i have it as well and i decided to splurge on the reverse bandouliere strap to wear with it crossbody. the most comfy combo ever! either way, the reverse palm springs mini is one of my absolute favorites. enjoy yours, it's beautiful and happy 5 year anniversary with tpf : )



Aww thank you!
Yes I’m absolutely loving this backpack, didn’t really care for it but now it’s my favourite. Hopefully I can get the reverse strap too to use. Enjoy your backpack![emoji170]


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Joined TPF 5 years ago today. Never would I have thought I would own a luxury item...(started off in the Coach forum) or imagined it will be snowing today‍♀️ Never say Never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234743
> 
> My last acquisition til date...this backpack is everything now I want more!



Happy 5 Year TPF Anniversary, dear FF .   Time flies when you are having fun, right?  I can’t believe It is snowing where you are already.  Glad to hear you are enjoying your cutie reverse PS.  Btw, what gift is appropriate for 5 year anniversary?  A bag perhaps?  Lol.  Have a good weekend.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Happy 5 Year TPF Anniversary, dear FF .   Time flies when you are having fun, right?  I can’t believe It is snowing where you are already.  Glad to hear you are enjoying your cutie reverse PS.  Btw, what gift is appropriate for 5 year anniversary?  A bag perhaps?  Lol.  Have a good weekend.



Hahaha I can always count on the enablers...oh I have a lot on my reservation. It’s only a matter of time til they start trickling in. For one, I think flowers and candles [emoji6] ( I ordered all 4 candles and leather flowers.). Will definitely share when it arrives. And thank you, grateful to have a community to share my passion with[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## for3v3rz

Taking out the totally, having Korean BBQ tonight, is going to be oily and lots of smoke.


----------



## for3v3rz

With my new GG belt today


----------



## for3v3rz




----------



## Fierymo

With my modified strap modified Kalahari at LV Westfield


----------



## ahhgoo

Fierymo said:


> With my modified strap modified Kalahari at LV Westfield
> View attachment 4234993



Nice! Where did you get the round metal ring? Guessing you cut off the original square ring?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Cacad said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to this forum and this will be my first post! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4233295


Welcome! 
Love your LV visuals.


----------



## Melfontana

At the Twenty One Pilots Concert with my daughter - BEST Bag


[emoji173]️


----------



## miumiu2046

Waiting at the food court with my epi Pochette [emoji74]


----------



## myangrqzmom

@THE mall w/ my Alma.


----------



## Fierymo

ahhgoo said:


> Nice! Where did you get the round metal ring? Guessing you cut off the original square ring?


I got the o-rings from MacCulloch & Wallis in Central London. I unbuckled the strap and removed the stiching near the strap holder to remove the original strap. Still experimenting with the look however I like the fact that I can now attach a longer strap.


----------



## Tayyyraee

On the party bus for a friends birthday


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Chilling at Laduree at the Grove in LA [emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## Jeny09

for3v3rz said:


> Does this look odd, putting a strap on the Josephine wallet? I am trying to air it out since I accidentally sprayed the Le Jour Se Leve perfume on the flap.
> 
> View attachment 4228187



Very creative tho [emoji106] love it [emoji7]


----------



## LV_4ever

myangrqzmom said:


> @THE mall w/ my Alma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235251



Beautiful Alma!


----------



## Nat_CAN

My key pouch is not really in action, just sitting on my piano and I thought I would bring my Halloween LEGO set out to display.  Love LV and LEGO!


----------



## starrynite_87

Taking the little one to her Girl Scout meeting with my Speedy 25


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4235414
> 
> 
> Chilling at Laduree at the Grove in LA [emoji39][emoji39]


So many things to  in this pic!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LV travel heritage


----------



## GeorginaLavender

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4236091
> LV travel heritage



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ the layout of the scarf!!


----------



## Fernsmum

my new Twist tote on the train to London


----------



## LisLys

bye bye vacations... waiting for the shuttle to the airport with my new exchanged SpeedyB 30 in DE


----------



## Luccibag

Kinda fell for this one... 
lockme mm


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Work_For_Purse said:


> I hate when that happens.  I hope you can catch your flight! Bon Voyage!



I catched my flight thankfully


----------



## southernbelle82

My little family! Haven’t carried my Speedy in a while, she’s my old faithful!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Nat_CAN said:


> My key pouch is not really in action, just sitting on my piano and I thought I would bring my Halloween LEGO set out to display.  Love LV and LEGO!


Me too!    My family thinks it is weird i like something kids like (Lego) and so fashionable one (LV) at the same time.


----------



## lilmissmeca

LisLys said:


> View attachment 4236606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bye bye vacations... waiting for the shuttle to the airport with my new exchanged SpeedyB 30 in DE


Your little one’s facial expression is the same as mine when vacation is over  I can totally relate!


----------



## lilmissmeca

Ban island. Caribbean island. Same thing, right? 
With my Favorite in Jamaica


----------



## Nat_CAN

Work_For_Purse said:


> Me too!    My family thinks it is weird i like something kids like (Lego) and so fashionable one (LV) at the same time.


Haha why not, we can be both sophisticated and playful at the same time .  Glad to find a TPF member that likes Lego.


----------



## fyn72

Out with NF today, waiting for car service. Haven’t used it in a while, forgot how much I love it!


----------



## Iamminda

lilmissmeca said:


> Ban island. Caribbean island. Same thing, right?
> With my Favorite in Jamaica
> View attachment 4237129
> View attachment 4237144


You look lovely and vacation-ready — have a great time


----------



## Grande Latte

eena1230 said:


> Hanging out with my Saintonge.. yes I was the brave one who decided to cut off the strap.  The thin strap was really bothering my shoulder tendinitis and it was the only way I can use the bag. I love the bag and it works out for my lifestyle minus the strap lol...
> I guess I’ll just have to use it until the bag falls apart.



Yes. I love how brave you are. I'm all for customization. Looking good.


----------



## Chiichan

Bosphore on our last day of our vacation. We’re all sad about it haha


----------



## LisLys

Love my new noir PM and my new boots.


----------



## debsmith

Finally chilly enough here for boots!


----------



## eena1230

Grande Latte said:


> Yes. I love how brave you are. I'm all for customization. Looking good.


Thank you.. ❤️


----------



## debsmith

Hanging out at The Whiskey Bar on a beautiful Tuesday evening in downtown Augusta.  Cheers!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mother & daughter at the vet with lv pochettes


----------



## LuxuryWoman23

Out with the lovely Alma. Luckily she can handle a few spots of rain so I'm not afraid to take her with me! [emoji97][emoji261][emoji260][emoji173]


----------



## Poochie231080

Last Sunday otw to LV’s fine jewellery and watches event


----------



## Dextersmom

At work today.  I think the Neverfull and WOC are a match made in heaven.


----------



## Chiichan

My Cles and Calvi waiting for a lunch delivery.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Poochie231080 said:


> Last Sunday otw to LV’s fine jewellery and watches event



Just amazing [emoji106][emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Wore my shawl and Capu bb today...


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Wore my shawl and Capu bb today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240160



Love seeing you in your beautiful blues — and staying warm while looking stylish


----------



## Chiichan

frivofrugalista said:


> Wore my shawl and Capu bb today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240160



Such a pretty shade of blue.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Love seeing you in your beautiful blues — and staying warm while looking stylish


Thanks friend, fall is the perfect season to layer all those blues. There’s a few blue scarves I like currently but worry about snags and pulls.


Chiichan said:


> Such a pretty shade of blue.


Thanks Chiichan![emoji170]


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lunch with my mini lockit fusion


----------



## Suns123

.....as we waited at my son’s violin class [emoji7].


----------



## rp4000

Another day another dolla.  Off to work


----------



## EveyB

Suns123 said:


> .....as we waited at my son’s violin class [emoji7].


The Neo Vivienne


----------



## kellycsey5

lvchanellvr said:


> It is windy and rainy so I decided to pull out my indestructible Black Epi with my recent Chanel small wallet purchase.
> View attachment 4034931


I have decided the pont neuf bag simply has to become mine and am awaiting a pre-loved one.  My dear sweetie has been hearing all about the black epi zippy wallet or my black chanel...and low and behold I saw this while my go to purse forum feeds my LoVe obsession!  Do you ever wear yours with a shoulder strap? 
I just LOVE LOVE LOVE the Chanel with this!  Thanks for sharing (I know it was awhile ago but made my day!)


----------



## bbcerisette66

Suns123 said:


> .....as we waited at my son’s violin class [emoji7].



Your Vivienne is gorgeous !!! Congrats [emoji106]


----------



## yellow_tulip

Suns123 said:


> .....as we waited at my son’s violin class [emoji7].


Oh em gee !!! Love it


----------



## frivofrugalista

vinbenphon1 said:


> Lunch with my mini lockit fusion
> 
> View attachment 4240269





Suns123 said:


> .....as we waited at my son’s violin class [emoji7].



Rarely see these beauties in Action![emoji170]


----------



## fabuleux

vinbenphon1 said:


> Lunch with my mini lockit fusion
> 
> View attachment 4240269


----------



## Sandra.AT

I love this bag style so much so that I'm considering another montaigne bb canvas haha this would be then my 4th montaigne and I have the brittany as well..so crazy ..why couldn't I be crazy about a cheaper style


----------



## Suns123

bbcerisette66 said:


> Your Vivienne is gorgeous !!! Congrats [emoji106]



Thanks [emoji7]


----------



## lvchanellvr

kellycsey5 said:


> I have decided the pont neuf bag simply has to become mine and am awaiting a pre-loved one.  My dear sweetie has been hearing all about the black epi zippy wallet or my black chanel...and low and behold I saw this while my go to purse forum feeds my LoVe obsession!  Do you ever wear yours with a shoulder strap?
> I just LOVE LOVE LOVE the Chanel with this!  Thanks for sharing (I know it was awhile ago but made my day!)


Wow, thank you! Yes, I did post this awhile ago. I love mixing LV and Chanel together. I was thinking of selling this black beauty but with all the recent LV quality issues, I think it will remain in my collection. The SAs at my local store always comment that this is a well made bag. I haven't found a shoulder strap that is the right strap drop length for me. I have been waiting for LV to make one, however, I am happy to hand carry my bag or on the crook on my arm. You might be able to locate this Chanel wallet and it has become my favourite Chanel slg to date. Good luck on your hunt and I know you will love your Pont-Neuf bag!


----------



## luvlux64

Poochie231080 said:


> My birthday “celebration” at the store with the gifts


That’s awesome ! Belated Happy Birthday!!! We are same birthday month


----------



## luvlux64

It isn’t Fall without a Plaid Shirt   .. with my Neonoe in Coquelicot 


Getting my summer tires swap to winter tires 


Have a great weekend guys


----------



## Allshinythings

My lockme bb and the work bag at work


----------



## Roxannek

Out to lunch with my hubby and my two favorite LV girlfriends, Rubis Capucines and my go EVERYWHERE with me cosmetic pouch.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Kicking off the Holiday season at Starbucks❅❅❅ 
Happy Friday, my PF friends!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4229870
> 
> Using my key holder to prop up new Starbucks Bearista


Ccuute!!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Ccuute!!!!


Thank you, lovely SM


----------



## fyn72

Out for brunch while running errands


----------



## chloebagfreak

Suns123 said:


> .....as we waited at my son’s violin class [emoji7].


Love this! Which strap are you using? Love all the colors


----------



## lilmissmeca

Iamminda said:


> You look lovely and vacation-ready — have a great time


Thank you @Iamminda!! It was a wonderful trip!


----------



## Sunshine mama

frivofrugalista said:


> Joined TPF 5 years ago today. Never would I have thought I would own a luxury item...(started off in the Coach forum) or imagined it will be snowing today‍♀️ Never say Never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234743
> 
> My last acquisition til date...this backpack is everything now I want more!


Such an artistic and beautiful photo!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4235414
> 
> 
> Chilling at Laduree at the Grove in LA [emoji39][emoji39]


Love what you did with the bandeau!!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Love what you did with the bandeau!!!



Such a high honor coming from the Master Bandeau Manipulator[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]!!!!


----------



## M5_Traveler

Out with Cannes, picking up my Anniversary Gifts from Hubby! My Gucci SA totally surprised us with flowers, pastries and of course Prosecco.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> Such a high honor coming from the Master Bandeau Manipulator[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]!!!!


You are too funny! Thank you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my NeoNoe.


----------



## XCCX

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my NeoNoe.



Hello Dextersmom!

It’s nice to see you here 

How do you find this bag? Mine’s on the way and I am so impatient!

You look great!


----------



## XCCX

Sandra.AT said:


> I love this bag style so much so that I'm considering another montaigne bb canvas haha this would be then my 4th montaigne and I have the brittany as well..so crazy ..why couldn't I be crazy about a cheaper style
> View attachment 4240582


You look absolutely great! This classic style is my absolute favorite


----------



## frivofrugalista

M5_Traveler said:


> Out with Cannes, picking up my Anniversary Gifts from Hubby! My Gucci SA totally surprised us with flowers, pastries and of course Prosecco.



Those desserts look yummy! And love the Cannes![emoji170] happy Anniversary


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sunshine mama said:


> Such an artistic and beautiful photo!!!



Thanks Sunshine! [emoji170]


----------



## Melfontana

At the AT&T store 




[emoji173]️


----------



## dmmiller

PM out for an espresso martini, cigar and the Penn State game.


----------



## Dextersmom

XCCX said:


> Hello Dextersmom!
> 
> It’s nice to see you here
> 
> How do you find this bag? Mine’s on the way and I am so impatient!
> 
> You look great!


Hi there XCCX!! 
Nice to see you too and thank you.  I just love this bag.  It is so lightweight and effortless. It holds a lot and the strap adjustment is so clever.  Also, the silhouette is so pretty and feminine, imo.
I hope that yours will arrive soon.


----------



## ETenebris

Shopping and a gingerbread latte


----------



## AndreaM99

Today marching with Bruyere.


----------



## Poochie231080

Day out with my Infrarouge metis. I don’t use her a lot but she never fails to wow people


----------



## balen.girl

Breakfast with my Speedy and Zippy mon monogram.. [emoji178]


----------



## EveyB

AndreaM99 said:


> Today marching with Bruyere.


Wow, rose bruyere is such a lovely shade!! Love the whole combo!


----------



## CuriousRachel

Today, on the passengers seat


----------



## for3v3rz

Taking speedy with me to my weekend Birthday dinner.


----------



## mnl

Loving the catogram!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mylockme.


----------



## lilmissmeca

Goodbye vaca! 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Neverfull family


----------



## vinbenphon1

frivofrugalista said:


> Joined TPF 5 years ago today. Never would I have thought I would own a luxury item...(started off in the Coach forum) or imagined it will be snowing today‍♀️ Never say Never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234743
> 
> My last acquisition til date...this backpack is everything now I want more!


Me too . Louis was a dream back then. It all started with a tiny Burberry bag. Happy anniversary ff.



M5_Traveler said:


> Out with Cannes, picking up my Anniversary Gifts from Hubby! My Gucci SA totally surprised us with flowers, pastries and of course Prosecco.


Gorgeous Python. Happy anniversary.


----------



## frivofrugalista

vinbenphon1 said:


> Me too . Louis was a dream back then. It all started with a tiny Burberry bag. Happy anniversary ff.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Python. Happy anniversary.



You too Vinbenphon1....time surely flies and glad to see all the beauties you post and share[emoji170]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Thinking if I should get a latté or not. Just dropped the kids off to school and now waiting for the bank to open.


----------



## beachkaka

This little guy is dangling around nicely. Even though not a big fan of Mono, somehow these slg pops just fine on my subtle look bags.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

beachkaka said:


> View attachment 4243218
> 
> This little guy is dangling around nicely. Even though not a big fan of Mono, somehow these slg pops just fine on my subtle look bags.


Same here. I love the mono on slgs more.


----------



## jcnc

Sandra.AT said:


> I love this bag style so much so that I'm considering another montaigne bb canvas haha this would be then my 4th montaigne and I have the brittany as well..so crazy ..why couldn't I be crazy about a cheaper style
> View attachment 4240582


It is gorgeous. I have been lusting over the montaigne too. But currently, It looks like I will need a fairy godmother to add this to my collection


----------



## coloradolvr

New York Deli style mimosa. Wow!


----------



## MommyDaze

Picking up Waba for dinner.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Mylockme.


Brrrrrgh, looks cold where you are Smama!


----------



## Addicted to bags

District PM kind of a day....


----------



## frivofrugalista

coloradolvr said:


> New York Deli style mimosa. Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4243365





MommyDaze said:


> Picking up Waba for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 4243393



The SC babies are out! Beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> District PM kind of a day....
> 
> View attachment 4243434



I love this bag (and the m eclipse one too)!!!  It’s great to see a good looking mod shot of this beauty.


----------



## Mumotons

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful! How do you keep it clean and color transfer free?



Thank you [emoji4] I tend to only wear this one with either white or light colour clothing and I always clean her before putting her back in her dust bag with the handles out so they don’t mark the body of the bag [emoji8]


----------



## Mumotons

c.huntly said:


> View attachment 4216978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the airport bus, Keepall 45, District PM and a trusty Trilby Hat!



Love these pieces, safe travels x


----------



## Mumotons

Miss_Dawn said:


> Vacation
> My mono PA went for a walk



Oh my !!! Beautiful photos [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lunch with mini lockit again.


----------



## jovaine00

Out on date for afternoon tea w my Lvoely Vivienne


----------



## rp4000

It's just that kind of day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mumotons said:


> Thank you [emoji4] I tend to only wear this one with either white or light colour clothing and I always clean her before putting her back in her dust bag with the handles out so they don’t mark the body of the bag [emoji8]


I see.  It's beautiful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Brrrrrgh, looks cold where you are Smama!


Unfortunately. It will only get worse very fast.  But I hate hot weather so it's bearable.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> District PM kind of a day....
> 
> View attachment 4243434


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Addicted to bags said:


> District PM kind of a day....
> 
> View attachment 4243434


I love your district.   I originally bought all 3; kept the eclipse and returned the other 2. 
After loving it so much I repurchased the DE print.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love your district.   I originally bought all 3; kept the eclipse and returned the other 2.
> After loving it so much I repurchased the DE print.


It's a really easy and convenient bag to use  Lucky you to have two


----------



## bugn

jovaine00 said:


> View attachment 4243553
> 
> Out on date for afternoon tea w my Lvoely Vivienne



That is a GREAT pic.  ~ My whole instagram is mostly coffee and treats with my bag of the day. I LOVE those kinds of pics. I could jump in that latte. YUM!!!!


----------



## LV_4ever

Rainy fall day needs some Epi love


----------



## coloradolvr

frivofrugalista said:


> The SC babies are out! Beautiful [emoji7]



Honestly one of my all time favorite bags [emoji173]️


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ready to leave for work. Passy GM


----------



## jovaine00

View attachment 4243550

Hi haha you are so funny! Mind to share your IG acct?


----------



## jovaine00

bugn said:


> That is a GREAT pic.  ~ My whole instagram is mostly coffee and treats with my bag of the day. I LOVE those kinds of pics. I could jump in that latte. YUM!!!!



Hi haha you’re funny! Mind to share your IG acct?[emoji6]


----------



## Erum7860

Me and my PM are picking up some supplies then heading out for a long day of poll greeting! #betofortexas #louisxbeto #voteblue

View attachment 4244762


----------



## Erum7860

Not sure if the pic posted above lol


----------



## viewwing

My denim shawl on a cool fall day


----------



## redjellybean

My new card holder , so cute


----------



## Johnpauliegal

redjellybean said:


> My new card holder , so cute


Love the Rosalie? Wallet and the Gucci disco.


----------



## Tayyyraee

Just picked up my new 2017 Infiniti Q50 with my trusty neverfull in tow!


----------



## fyn72

This beauty today


----------



## Baby_Girl

My Alma bb is joining me today


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> This beauty today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245333


Love Loovvee Looovvveee Loooovvvveeee


----------



## Sunshine mama

Baby_Girl said:


> My Alma bb is joining me today


Oh I love this more now than when it was first launched!!!


----------



## MMcQueen

Preloved Speedy 25. I now own 2, but love them both for a different reason. Does anyone 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 else own two of the same???


----------



## taho

with my new favorite - Siena PM! I missed out on purchasing the Siracusa PM when it was still available. I love how carefree this bag is in size, compartments and of course the dirt/stain-forgiving DE print.


----------



## viewwing

fyn72 said:


> This beauty today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245333


Your pics always look so good!


----------



## Dextersmom

I am using my new Neverfull for the first time today.  This bag makes me happy.  Life can be serious and heavy and this whimsical piece brings a smile to my face.  It also makes me feel like I have my two boys, Dexter and Walter with me.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Dextersmom said:


> I am using my new Neverfull for the first time today.  This bag makes me happy.  Life can be serious and heavy and this whimsical piece brings a smile to my face.  It also makes me feel like I have my two boys, Dexter and Walter with me.



Yay[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]!!!

Congrats on your Catogram Neverfull—what a special piece!!!  Surely to be a new favorite [emoji106][emoji106].

Also, Dexter and Walter are cuties [emoji76][emoji76].


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Sandra.AT said:


> I love this bag style so much so that I'm considering another montaigne bb canvas haha this would be then my 4th montaigne and I have the brittany as well..so crazy ..why couldn't I be crazy about a cheaper style
> View attachment 4240582


Wow this style really works for you!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I am using my new Neverfull for the first time today.  This bag makes me happy.  Life can be serious and heavy and this whimsical piece brings a smile to my face.  It also makes me feel like I have my two boys, Dexter and Walter with me.



This is the perfect NF for you DM  (I had a feeling that you were going to get this one, lol).  What a special fun piece to remind you of your beautiful boys!!!  Excellent addition to your collection.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Miss Alma


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4245984
> 
> Miss Alma



This beauty, against the shimmery pillow, took my breath away.  So pretty


----------



## luvspurses

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4245984
> 
> Miss Alma


what color is this? it's so pretty!


----------



## starrynite_87

debsmith said:


> Finally chilly enough here for boots!



Loving this whole look[emoji173]️


----------



## myluvofbags

fyn72 said:


> This beauty today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245333



Love this! The colors against the white is so beautiful.


----------



## myluvofbags

taho said:


> View attachment 4245695
> 
> with my new favorite - Siena PM! I missed out on purchasing the Siracusa PM when it was still available. I love how carefree this bag is in size, compartments and of course the dirt/stain-forgiving DE print.



Twins on the beautiful Siena and you look great!


----------



## myluvofbags

Dextersmom said:


> I am using my new Neverfull for the first time today.  This bag makes me happy.  Life can be serious and heavy and this whimsical piece brings a smile to my face.  It also makes me feel like I have my two boys, Dexter and Walter with me.



Aww, such a precious picture


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> This beauty, against the shimmery pillow, took my breath away.  So pretty


Thank you IM! Such a wonderfully sweet comment to read 


luvspurses said:


> what color is this? it's so pretty!


It's hot pink but today's lighting casts it a bit warm here. Thank you LP


----------



## Dextersmom

myluvofbags said:


> Aww, such a precious picture


Thank you, myluvofbags. 


GeorginaLavender said:


> Yay[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]!!!
> 
> Congrats on your Catogram Neverfull—what a special piece!!!  Surely to be a new favorite [emoji106][emoji106].
> 
> Also, Dexter and Walter are cuties [emoji76][emoji76].


Thank you so much, GeorginaLavender. 



Iamminda said:


> This is the perfect NF for you DM  (I had a feeling that you were going to get this one, lol).  What a special fun piece to remind you of your beautiful boys!!!  Excellent addition to your collection.


Thank you so much, sweet IM.


----------



## Sandra.AT

XCCX said:


> You look absolutely great! This classic style is my absolute favorite





jcnc said:


> It is gorgeous. I have been lusting over the montaigne too. But currently, It looks like I will need a fairy godmother to add this to my collection





LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Wow this style really works for you!  Gorgeous!


Thank you so much I´m trying to convince myself that I have enough montaigne´s so that I don´t buy another one in the bb size haha.. I hope I will stick to this .. I don´t need any more bags but I just can´t resist.. LV bags are so addictive.. I´m happy that I never got addicted to Chanel


----------



## XCCX

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you so much I´m trying to convince myself that I have enough montaigne´s so that I don´t buy another one in the bb size haha.. I hope I will stick to this .. I don´t need any more bags but I just can´t resist.. LV bags are so addictive.. I´m happy that I never got addicted to Chanel



Well, I am already addicted to Chanel (but Chanel content now) and I thought I’m done until I discovered LV goodness.. I realized I needed more practical durable bags as I tend to baby my Chanels so I came to LV for its amazing canvas. I’m already in the process of getting my 3rd bag, in less than a month. Oops!


----------



## Poochie231080

TP26 story patches with micro boite chapeau and pocket organizer


----------



## Sunshine mama

debsmith said:


> Finally chilly enough here for boots!


Nice look!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Poochie231080 said:


> TP26 story patches with micro boite chapeau and pocket organizer


I love everything about this photo!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Suns123 said:


> .....as we waited at my son’s violin class [emoji7].


Love the cheerful strap on your beautiful bag!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you so much I´m trying to convince myself that I have enough montaigne´s so that I don´t buy another one in the bb size haha.. I hope I will stick to this .. I don´t need any more bags but I just can´t resist.. LV bags are so addictive.. I´m happy that I never got addicted to Chanel


BB is such a small bag. . Surely one more wouldn't hurt. It's so cute..how can you resist.


----------



## debsmith

starrynite_87 said:


> Loving this whole look[emoji173]️


Thank you!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Poochie231080 said:


> TP26 story patches with micro boite chapeau and pocket organizer



You have such amazing pieces.


----------



## Twingles

MMcQueen said:


> Preloved Speedy 25. I now own 2, but love them both for a different reason. Does anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> else own two of the same???


I own 4 Delightfuls!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

myluvofbags said:


> You have such amazing pieces.


Agreed
@Poochie231080


----------



## MooMooVT

Dextersmom said:


> I am using my new Neverfull for the first time today.  This bag makes me happy.  Life can be serious and heavy and this whimsical piece brings a smile to my face.  It also makes me feel like I have my two boys, Dexter and Walter with me.


I like you're thinking on this


----------



## Dextersmom

MooMooVT said:


> I like you're thinking on this


Thank you.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Dextersmom said:


> I am using my new Neverfull for the first time today.  This bag makes me happy.  Life can be serious and heavy and this whimsical piece brings a smile to my face.  It also makes me feel like I have my two boys, Dexter and Walter with me.



So adorable. Hugs.


----------



## Dextersmom

Johnpauliegal said:


> So adorable. Hugs.


Thanks.


----------



## Aliluvlv

My day significantly improved going to Whole Foods and getting some essentials for the weekend! Macaroons, caramel apples, heirloom tomatoes for pasta,  and red wine. All set! [emoji2]


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> My day significantly improved going to Whole Foods and getting some essentials for the weekend! Macaroons, caramel apples, heirloom tomatoes for pasta,  and red wine. All set! [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247075


Gorgeous LV surrounded by all that yumminess?


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> My day significantly improved going to Whole Foods and getting some essentials for the weekend! Macaroons, caramel apples, heirloom tomatoes for pasta,  and red wine. All set! [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247075



What a happy picture!  Nothing lifts a person’s mood like some macaroons and these other yummy treats — and of course, carrying an LV bag helps too


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> What a happy picture!  Nothing lifts a person’s mood like some macaroons and these other yummy treats — and of course, carrying an LV bag helps too


Lol yes, it sure does! [emoji6]


----------



## viewwing

my trustee little pochette goes everywhere with me.


----------



## Poochie231080

myluvofbags said:


> You have such amazing pieces.





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Agreed
> @Poochie231080



Thank you loves


----------



## AndreaM99

fyn72 said:


> This beauty today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245333


I loooove this picture so much! Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## Poochie231080

What i carried yesterday


----------



## Sandra.AT

Shopping with my freesia montaigne bb and my shine shawl


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Poochie231080 said:


> What i carried yesterday


I love all of these!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

viewwing said:


> View attachment 4247132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my trustee little pochette goes everywhere with me.


Love it!  I bought a preLoved PA Mono about 3 years ago, after seeing everyone’s, I think it’s time to take it out of my closet and revive mine.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> My day significantly improved going to Whole Foods and getting some essentials for the weekend! Macaroons, caramel apples, heirloom tomatoes for pasta,  and red wine. All set! [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247075


Those are my kind of essentials!!!


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Sandra.AT said:


> Shopping with my freesia montaigne bb and my shine shawl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247374


GORGEOUS pink bag!


Dextersmom said:


> I am using my new Neverfull for the first time today.  This bag makes me happy.  Life can be serious and heavy and this whimsical piece brings a smile to my face.  It also makes me feel like I have my two boys, Dexter and Walter with me.


Love the new bag! I have 2 girls myself. Sisters


----------



## Dextersmom

ADreamDeferred said:


> GORGEOUS pink bag!
> 
> Love the new bag! I have 2 girls myself. Sisters
> View attachment 4247688


Thank you and your girls are beauties.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my current favorite.  Happy Friday.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my current favorite.  Happy Friday.


Looking very lovely on this Friday


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking very lovely on this Friday


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## balen.girl

One of my favorite.. [emoji178]


----------



## Grande Latte

balen.girl said:


> View attachment 4247989
> 
> One of my favorite.. [emoji178]



Yes. I think a little bandeaux makes it even prettier.


----------



## eena1230

Sunshine mama said:


> Mylockme.


I love this bag.. Looks really good on you.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My PVC backpack went to see Little Foot tonight. Such a fun & cute movie


----------



## balen.girl

Grande Latte said:


> Yes. I think a little bandeaux makes it even prettier.



100% agree with you..


----------



## Sunshine mama

eena1230 said:


> I love this bag.. Looks really good on you.


Awww. Thank you!


----------



## Starbux32

eena1230 said:


> I love this bag.. Looks really good on you.


I agree!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Went shopping with my favorite bag[emoji7]


----------



## musiclover

Gorgeous autumn sunshine on my beautiful Speedy.


----------



## shahadimd

I just received my new Clapton


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Gorgeous autumn sunshine on my beautiful Speedy.
> View attachment 4248425



Your SpeedyB looks lovely there amongst those pretty leaves — such a great picture.


----------



## Sunshine mama

shahadimd said:


> I just received my new Clapton


Congrats! What a beauty!


----------



## Lisa_S

Heading to the hockey arena with my Speedy Bandouliere 25 in Monogram Empreinte (blue infini).


----------



## Aliluvlv

Happy weekend everyone! And yes, that is snow outside. [emoji300] [emoji15]


----------



## Aliluvlv

musiclover said:


> Gorgeous autumn sunshine on my beautiful Speedy.
> View attachment 4248425


That's so gorgeous! What a beautiful bag on a beautiful fall day! [emoji173] [emoji262]


----------



## EveyB

Aliluvlv said:


> Happy weekend everyone! And yes, that is snow outside. [emoji300] [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248713
> View attachment 4248714


Your cat is so beautiful! And the expression on her face in the first pic! She totally steals your Speedy the show. 
Oh and happy weekend!


----------



## Chiichan

musiclover said:


> Gorgeous autumn sunshine on my beautiful Speedy.
> View attachment 4248425



So pretty! It’s making me want to pull mine out too!


----------



## Aliluvlv

EveyB said:


> Your cat is so beautiful! And the expression on her face in the first pic! She totally steals your Speedy the show.
> Oh and happy weekend!


Lol thank you! She's such a lovie.  [emoji5]


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> Went shopping with my favorite bag[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248423



You are so beautiful [emoji7] 
hübsche Frau [emoji23]


----------



## Grande Latte

Sandra.AT said:


> Went shopping with my favorite bag[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248423



Is this the Montaigne bb. Can you fit the vachetta straps over you summer dress? Or is it purely for hand held?


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Happy weekend everyone! And yes, that is snow outside. [emoji300] [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248713
> View attachment 4248714



Such cute and sweet pics of your kitty.  Hope you enjoy your macaroons this weekend


----------



## Kate1989

Out with m Rainbow scarf and Mylockme bb today. At first I preferred this for shoulder carry but now it's colder it feels perfectly comfy cross body with a coat on.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Kate1989 said:


> Out with m Rainbow scarf and Mylockme bb today. At first I preferred this for shoulder carry but now it's colder it feels perfectly comfy cross body with a coat on.


Great look! [emoji173]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Grande Latte said:


> Is this the Montaigne bb. Can you fit the vachetta straps over you summer dress? Or is it purely for hand held?


 No it's the mm and the vachetta handles are just for handheld but the monogram strap is great for shoulder carrying [emoji1]


----------



## Sandra.AT

bbcerisette66 said:


> You are so beautiful [emoji7]
> hübsche Frau [emoji23]


Haha  the stickers are so funny [emoji16][emoji6]


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4248881
> 
> View attachment 4248879
> View attachment 4248878


[emoji33] [emoji173]


----------



## AndreaM99

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4248881
> 
> View attachment 4248879
> View attachment 4248878


Already? But I love the idea!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

AndreaM99 said:


> Already? But I love the idea!


 We've already had our Thanksgiving in Canada, so our Christmas decor goes up after Hallowe'en. This was just for some LV fun before my official decor goes up...


----------



## mrsinsyder

Today at O’Hare


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4248881
> 
> View attachment 4248879
> View attachment 4248878



LVoely Christmas decorations V .  How fun you already have your Christmas tree up — more time to enjoy it.  Beautiful bandeaus.


----------



## jackie_rn

Shopping with my fave [emoji177]


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Your SpeedyB looks lovely there amongst those pretty leaves — such a great picture.


Thank you, IM!  I love those red leaves. Autumn is such a pretty time of year when the sun is out and we can see the long shadows.


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> That's so gorgeous! What a beautiful bag on a beautiful fall day! [emoji173] [emoji262]


Thank you, Ali!  Your Speedy is adorable with your cuddly sweetums!


----------



## musiclover

Chiichan said:


> So pretty! It’s making me want to pull mine out too!


I never get tired of carrying my Speedies!  I have to remember not to neglect the rest of the gang.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> LVoely Christmas decorations V .  How fun you already have your Christmas tree up — more time to enjoy it.  Beautiful bandeaus.


Thank you lovely Minda I think I could enjoy 4 months of Christmas music, desserts & decor
Have a wonderful weekend hun!


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4248881
> 
> View attachment 4248879
> View attachment 4248878


Beautiful! Now this is a luxurious tree!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

eena1230 said:


> Beautiful! Now this is a luxurious tree!


Lol thanks so much E


----------



## lovesbmw

So 


Tayyyraee said:


> Just picked up my new 2017 Infiniti Q50 with my trusty neverfull in tow!


 So pretty congrads


----------



## Johnpauliegal

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4248881
> 
> View attachment 4248879
> View attachment 4248878




Can I get a tree like that!!


----------



## Realtor by day

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much, Johnpauliegal and not at all. I actually don't have too many, as I am fairly new to LV, but this is what I have:
> Two Neverfull's; black epi with hot pink interior and mono with beige interior
> NeoNoe in mono with noir trim
> Pallas clutch in mono with noir trim
> Boite Chapeau Souple
> small mono cosmetic case
> round mono coin purse
> *I had the Turenne PM, but I gave it to a good friend after I got the Boîte Chapeau Souple, as the size/function was very similar to me and my friend loved my Turenne.  I love it too, tbh but was happy to let it go and I still get to see it on my friend, so that makes me happy.



Wow!  You're such a nice friend.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Aliluvlv said:


> Happy weekend everyone! And yes, that is snow outside. [emoji300] [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248713
> View attachment 4248714


So cute! My 2 faves, LV and kitties! Nice pic


----------



## bella89

Never had a Neverfull before; glad I waited for the right one.  Feels like I’m having dinner with my cat.


----------



## LVmyakita

Just the essentials for work today. Love my Essential Trunk


----------



## AndreaM99

Today marching with my PM reverse.


----------



## Dextersmom

Realtor by day said:


> Wow!  You're such a nice friend.


----------



## leechiyong

My Apollo Bag Charm:


----------



## cosima

My Graceful MM at the mall with me.


----------



## Fernsmum

My Alma Pm in Magnetique Noir at LV Bond street on Saturday


----------



## luvlux64

All weekend with this Classic  ... Happy Monogram Monday!


----------



## Scooch

My birthday present out on her first commute


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

AndreaM99 said:


> Today marching with my PM reverse.


Wow, loving all your PMs with fun bandeau accents It's like a new treat every day to see them


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

What do we think of metallic epi on vernis?


----------



## AndreaM99

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow, loving all your PMs with fun bandeau accents It's like a new treat every day to see them


Thank you!  I wanted to start a separate thread dedicated only to our PMs and how we dress them up with the bandeau-s - pictures only. I am not patient enough to browse all 800 pages or so of the Pochette Metis thread. I am hesitant because I think it will get closed by the admin, so that is why I post them here instead.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

AndreaM99 said:


> Thank you!  I wanted to start a separate thread dedicated only to our PMs and how we dress them up with the bandeau-s - pictures only. I am not patient enough to browse all 800 pages or so of the Pochette Metis thread. I am hesitant because I think it will get closed by the admin, so that is why I post them here instead.


I think that's a really good idea since pics like that don't really fit into other threads. I would contribute asap if you do


----------



## AndreaM99

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I think that's a really good idea since pics like that don't really fit into other threads. I would contribute asap if you do


Okay, I will do that then.  Thanks for your support!


----------



## LynneC

Birthday love with a vintage Speedy 30 from DH and a new bandeau from my beautiful children!


----------



## AndreaM99

LynneC said:


> Birthday love with a vintage Speedy 30 from DH and a new bandeau from my beautiful children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4250789


Happy Birthday! I love the patina!


----------



## fyn72

AndreaM99 said:


> Today marching with my PM reverse.


Wow! Looks PERFECT on it! Love it


----------



## Lunafreya

Hello everyone! I've been lurking on the forums for a while now and I finally mustered up the courage to sign up and share my love for LV! This is my precious Alma BB in action while I was in Japan (that deer's face is priceless).


----------



## myluvofbags

Lunafreya said:


> Hello everyone! I've been lurking on the forums for a while now and I finally mustered up the courage to sign up and share my love for LV! This is my precious Alma BB in action while I was in Japan (that deer's face is priceless).
> View attachment 4250854



Welcome to tpf! You look great with your alma bb and the deer is adorable.


----------



## simplyhappy

Lunafreya said:


> Hello everyone! I've been lurking on the forums for a while now and I finally mustered up the courage to sign up and share my love for LV! This is my precious Alma BB in action while I was in Japan (that deer's face is priceless).
> View attachment 4250854


Haha! I had my eye on your Alma BB that I didn't even see that cute hungry deer next to you!


----------



## 19flowers

Lunafreya said:


> Hello everyone! I've been lurking on the forums for a while now and I finally mustered up the courage to sign up and share my love for LV! This is my precious Alma BB in action while I was in Japan (that deer's face is priceless).
> View attachment 4250854


love that sweet deer --- and your Alma BB looks great on you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LynneC said:


> Birthday love with a vintage Speedy 30 from DH and a new bandeau from my beautiful children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4250789


Happy Birthday Enjoy your wonderful gifts...


----------



## myluvofbags

LynneC said:


> Birthday love with a vintage Speedy 30 from DH and a new bandeau from my beautiful children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4250789



Happy Birthday and wonderful thoughtful gifts from your husband and children.


----------



## lilmissmeca

Lunafreya said:


> Hello everyone! I've been lurking on the forums for a while now and I finally mustered up the courage to sign up and share my love for LV! This is my precious Alma BB in action while I was in Japan (that deer's face is priceless).
> View attachment 4250854


Awesome action shot!!!


----------



## fabuleux

Lunafreya said:


> Hello everyone! I've been lurking on the forums for a while now and I finally mustered up the courage to sign up and share my love for LV! This is my precious Alma BB in action while I was in Japan (that deer's face is priceless).
> View attachment 4250854


Haha great pic!!!


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Lunafreya said:


> Hello everyone! I've been lurking on the forums for a while now and I finally mustered up the courage to sign up and share my love for LV! This is my precious Alma BB in action while I was in Japan (that deer's face is priceless).
> View attachment 4250854


That is utterly adorable! Cute pic! I recently joined as well to share my love of LV


----------



## Sandra.AT

I can't believe that the brittany is just 2 months old and I can't stop thinking about my next bag and I'm curious if I am able to wait for a new bag until my birthday in january Hmmm let's see


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> I can't believe that the brittany is just 2 months old and I can't stop thinking about my next bag and I'm curious if I am able to wait for a new bag until my birthday in january Hmmm let's see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4251433



Ha ha !!! Like me ... I think you will not wait until your birthday !!!!!!! Have you an idea about your next purchase ?


----------



## Sandra.AT

bbcerisette66 said:


> Ha ha !!! Like me ... I think you will not wait until your birthday !!!!!!! Have you an idea about your next purchase ?


I have also my doubts but I hope haha I have too many ideas.. montaigne bb canvas(I shouldn't buy it because I have too many montaignes) speedy world tour with black handles, georges bb with rose/red stripes or marignan
. I want a monogram crossbody bag with 1-2 handles where I'm not afraid of colour transfer from my jeans[emoji12] [emoji1]  Are you eying your next bag?


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> I have also my doubts but I hope haha I have too many ideas.. montaigne bb canvas(I shouldn't buy it because I have too many montaignes) speedy world tour with black handles, georges bb with rose/red stripes or marignan
> . I want a monogram crossbody bag with 1-2 handles where I'm not afraid of colour transfer from my jeans[emoji12] [emoji1]  Are you eying your next bag?



I’m waiting for a purple bag a long time ago. I sold my Montaigne bb in grape colour last  year. Big mistake !!! So I’d like to see the Milla in purple next week in Paris. But Nothing makes me crazy [emoji12]


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> I have also my doubts but I hope haha I have too many ideas.. montaigne bb canvas(I shouldn't buy it because I have too many montaignes) speedy world tour with black handles, georges bb with rose/red stripes or marignan
> . I want a monogram crossbody bag with 1-2 handles where I'm not afraid of colour transfer from my jeans[emoji12] [emoji1]  Are you eying your next bag?



I find the Marignan beautiful


----------



## CenterStageBLN

My favourite browns - Belstaff HERO- jacket, Alexander McQueen SKULL scarf, Louis Vuitton BOSPHORE messenger bag and Hermès DOGON DUO wallet!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Added a strap to my Poche Noe...viola!
Not as easy as it looks and would not advice as the drawstring is not strong enough. Took some time to stitch the straps and wrap it. This is my play version so testing out.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sandra.AT said:


> I can't believe that the brittany is just 2 months old and I can't stop thinking about my next bag and I'm curious if I am able to wait for a new bag until my birthday in january Hmmm let's see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4251433


You look great. I love your style.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Johnpauliegal said:


> You look great. I love your style. [emoji2]


Thank you [emoji1] [emoji12]


----------



## EveyB

bbcerisette66 said:


> I’m waiting for a purple bag a long time ago. I sold my Montaigne bb in grape colour last  year. Big mistake !!! So I’d like to see the Milla in purple next week in Paris. But Nothing makes me crazy [emoji12]


I understand that you regret selling her. It is such a gorgeous bag and every time I see someone wearing the Montaigne bb in grape I truly regret not buying her!


----------



## paula3boys

Getting pedicure with Noe BB


----------



## Tayyyraee

lovesbmw said:


> So
> 
> So pretty congrads


Thank you


----------



## bbcerisette66

EveyB said:


> I understand that you regret selling her. It is such a gorgeous bag and every time I see someone wearing the Montaigne bb in grape I truly regret not buying her!



Yes it was an amazing colour [emoji22]


----------



## beachkaka

Happy petite Noe on the go with her little friend. Such a cheering color.


----------



## Sandra.AT

bbcerisette66 said:


> I’m waiting for a purple bag a long time ago. I sold my Montaigne bb in grape colour last  year. Big mistake !!! So I’d like to see the Milla in purple next week in Paris. But Nothing makes me crazy [emoji12]


A Purple bag would be also great  I hope LV will release some bags in this colour[emoji7]


----------



## MooMooVT

beachkaka said:


> View attachment 4252287
> 
> Happy petite Noe on the go with her little friend. Such a cheering color.


THAT COLOR


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My first day trying out the Nice BB as a handbag. Not sure 100% but I'll know by the end of day, I guess 

Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## Nancy in VA

paula3boys said:


> Getting pedicure with Noe BB
> View attachment 4252075


I have never been a drawstring fan but your Noe is just so delicious looking


----------



## paula3boys

Nancy in VA said:


> I have never been a drawstring fan but your Noe is just so delicious looking


Thank you. I wasn't until I got my azur BB in July and then got monogram last month! Love them!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Testing out my new pair! [emoji173]️


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BleuSaphir said:


> Testing out my new pair! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253037


I love them. 
Do they run true to size or do you have to order 1/2 size up. Thanks.


----------



## Anastasiia D

Pics? VIDEO❤️


----------



## BleuSaphir

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love them.
> Do they run true to size or do you have to order 1/2 size up. Thanks.



My other pair are size 9...this is a 8.5. For me, it is best to try on the shoes. [emoji1]


----------



## vinbenphon1

Waiting for the train


----------



## PamK

vinbenphon1 said:


> Waiting for the train
> View attachment 4253252



That is one totally gorgeous color!! I wish LV would do some more striking blues like yours! Can’t wait to see your Catograms!! [emoji173]️


----------



## EveyB

vinbenphon1 said:


> Waiting for the train
> View attachment 4253252


So gorgeous! The colour, the shape, the little flap or tag in the centre


----------



## AndreaM99

I keep saying, watching me in the stores should be for many fun or perfect plot for a comedy. Today I took a picture at the mall, the SA was looking at me, she did not say a word. She was very nice!


----------



## vinbenphon1

EveyB said:


> So gorgeous! The colour, the shape, the little flap or tag in the centre


Thank you EveyB


----------



## vinbenphon1

PamK said:


> That is one totally gorgeous color!! I wish LV would do some more striking blues like yours! Can’t wait to see your Catograms!! [emoji173]️


Thank you PamK.  I am hoping they will bring out a similar colour in the new Millla.  that would be gorgeous too.


----------



## AndreaM99

EveyB said:


> So gorgeous! The colour, the shape, the little flap or tag in the centre


I totally agree! I wish THIS style (clean lines) would be the new Milla...maybe next time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AndreaM99 said:


> I keep saying, watching me in the stores should be for many fun or perfect plot for a comedy. Today I took a picture at the mall, the SA was looking at me, she did not say a word. She was very nice!


I know what you mean! I've had those awkward moments too! Love the bag!


----------



## ADreamDeferred

vinbenphon1 said:


> Waiting for the train
> View attachment 4253252


Wow I have never seen this style bag. What's it called? Lovely color!!


----------



## Cocoabean

On the train to Los Angeles for a doctor appointment today. Speedy B30 and Christmas Animation Charm.


----------



## viewwing

Summer trunk comes out to play in fall!


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> Went shopping with my favorite bag[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248423



Parndorf [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## fabuleux

Travel time!


----------



## AndreaM99

Yuki85 said:


> Parndorf [emoji7][emoji7]


I love your shawl & outfit! Your photo makes me to want to buy it right away!


----------



## vinbenphon1

ADreamDeferred said:


> Wow I have never seen this style bag. What's it called? Lovely color!!


It is called Milaris. They have a similar bag out atm called Milla.


----------



## vinbenphon1

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4254081
> 
> Travel time!


Very handsome pair.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Catogram out for Anniversary dinner at the winery


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MeepMeep67 said:


> Catogram out for Anniversary dinner at the winery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255144


Happy Anniversary! It looks fabulous, especially with your new Speedy


----------



## MeepMeep67

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Anniversary! It looks fabulous, especially with your new Speedy


 Thank you!


----------



## for3v3rz

Adding some colors.


----------



## Yuki85

Have not used this beauty for 2 months - so convenient


----------



## frivofrugalista

Winter is here...


----------



## cajhingle

Vivienne and Mimosa, why not[emoji4]


----------



## frivofrugalista

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 4255402
> 
> Vivienne and Mimosa, why not[emoji4]



Love this bag![emoji170]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4254081
> 
> Travel time!


Love those pieces!
Safe travels.


----------



## 19flowers

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 4255402
> 
> Vivienne and Mimosa, why not[emoji4]


I love Vivienne - one of my favorite LVs!!


----------



## AndreaM99

for3v3rz said:


> Adding some colors.
> 
> View attachment 4255328


That Bandeau (or Twilly)!!! Adorable!


----------



## AndreaM99

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 4255402
> 
> Vivienne and Mimosa, why not[emoji4]


I love Vivienne, IMHO one of the best LV bags, so cute and elegant!


----------



## AndreaM99

MeepMeep67 said:


> Catogram out for Anniversary dinner at the winery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255144


Happy anniversary!


----------



## MeepMeep67

AndreaM99 said:


> Happy anniversary!


Thank you


----------



## orangedoctorpreneur

Hiding my flabs with this LV stole


----------



## ADreamDeferred

for3v3rz said:


> Adding some colors.
> 
> View attachment 4255328


Gorgeous bow! Where is it from?


----------



## Suns123

AndreaM99 said:


> I love Vivienne, IMHO one of the best LV bags, so cute and elegant!



I agree , I have one in raspberry color which I got last year  . My SA told me this is already discontinued .


----------



## fyn72

Delete.. pic won’t post


----------



## Grande Latte

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 4255402
> 
> Vivienne and Mimosa, why not[emoji4]



This reminds me of Hermes Kelly. It’s very graceful and ladylike. I like it, but since I already own 2 Kelly bags, I will pass.

Gotta say you take very good photos. Very tempted!


----------



## MrsHinzo




----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## for3v3rz

ADreamDeferred said:


> Gorgeous bow! Where is it from?



Is from Coach that I got years ago.


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> I am using my new Neverfull for the first time today.  This bag makes me happy.  Life can be serious and heavy and this whimsical piece brings a smile to my face.  It also makes me feel like I have my two boys, Dexter and Walter with me.


Stunning DM, my heart just melted


----------



## March786

My most used LV PM - enjoying the new apartment view


----------



## fyn72

Out and about with CapucinesBB [emoji177]


----------



## sbuxaddict

Grabbing this cutie for use during the holidays, and putting all my others in their dust bags while I head home!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clapton on a rainy/ snowy day.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton on a rainy/ snowy day.


Gorgeous! Love that fur coat with your Clapton


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

A little parcel arrived today... It's so cute & turned out to be spanking new (unlike it's ad depicting scratching throughout). I couldn't be happier!


	

		
			
		

		
	
v


----------



## OsloChic

fyn72 said:


> Out and about with CapucinesBB [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4256544



I think I saw this(or similar pink) in store this weekend! It is absolutely gorgeous and possibly my favorite LV ever[emoji177]


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Gorgeous! Love that fur coat with your Clapton


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton on a rainy/ snowy day.



Looking good — warm and stylish


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton on a rainy/ snowy day.


Omg, so beautiful with THAT COAT!!!
Rock it mama!!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton on a rainy/ snowy day.


Snow. Eek!  I’m dreading that. 
Love the look and the bag!  I’m hooked on the DE pattern.


----------



## luvlux64

Not cooking tonight


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton on a rainy/ snowy day.



You look so cute and snuggly [emoji7][emoji7][emoji91][emoji91].


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Looking good — warm and stylish





Starbux32 said:


> Omg, so beautiful with THAT COAT!!!
> Rock it mama!!!!



Thank you Starbux32!!!



Johnpauliegal said:


> Snow. Eek!  I’m dreading that.
> Love the look and the bag!  I’m hooked on the DE pattern.



I love DE too! And I just deal with the snow. 



GeorginaLavender said:


> You look so cute and snuggly [emoji7][emoji7][emoji91][emoji91].



Thank you!! 
I love it so much cuz it's so carefree, lightweight, and most of all, snuggly! And best of all...it's faux! Faux real!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton on a rainy/ snowy day.


Beautiful [emoji173]


----------



## ADreamDeferred

luvlux64 said:


> Not cooking tonight
> View attachment 4257405


Gorgeous Speedy! Love the patina and hotstamping


----------



## Poochie231080

Last weekend at LV


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

As promised awhile back: An action shot of my shearling coat. Love the pastels of PM highlighting all that cream


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4258353
> View attachment 4258354
> 
> As promised awhile back: An action shot of my shearling coat. Love the pastels of PM highlighting all that cream



I really love the gorgeous combo of shearling with pink — very pretty V .


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4258353
> View attachment 4258354
> 
> As promised awhile back: An action shot of my shearling coat. Love the pastels of PM highlighting all that cream


Dreamy pinks and creams!


----------



## Postyco

My lil sunshine today [emoji169]


----------



## fyn72

Just little mini pochette waiting for car to be fixed


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Poochie231080 said:


> Last weekend at LV


Amazing Nov. pickups, babe!  That Vivienne charm is so glitzy & fabulous!


Iamminda said:


> I really love the gorgeous combo of shearling with pink — very pretty V .


Thank you so much, _sweet IM_! 


Sunshine mama said:


> Dreamy pinks and creams!


_THIS COMMENT IS SO LOVELY_! Thank you


fyn72 said:


> Just little mini pochette waiting for car to be fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4258583


I love all your beautiful pics of cuisine with LV
You have such excellent taste in food & handbags... YUMMm on both counts!


----------



## Yuki85

Since I am alone in the office (colleague left the company) I can take so many pictures I like without looking strange [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

I still like big bags!!


----------



## luvlux64

ADreamDeferred said:


> Gorgeous Speedy! Love the patina and hotstamping


Thanks  ... it’s 3 years old!


----------



## ADreamDeferred

luvlux64 said:


> Thanks  ... it’s 3 years old!


Wow! It looks lovely for 3 years old. You must use it a lot to get such a nice patina?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

A pre-Thanksgiving luncheon with my pochette. I was randomly seated next to someone who had brought along a Fendi pochette with glitter all over it. Which one is better???!!!


----------



## luvlux64

ADreamDeferred said:


> Wow! It looks lovely for 3 years old. You must use it a lot to get such a nice patina?


I did on the first year except when it’s raining or snowing   ... then, it stayed in my closet for a while... and lately I’ve been using it again  ... I don’t want it to turn into chocolate colored patina like others have  ... I wanted the honey color patina to last at least a decade that’s why I don’t use it everyday


----------



## SassyMissClassy

[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Poochie231080

Bento bag with Catogram Kirigami and LV x Chapman Brothers’ PO


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lunch break with my Alma bb at the Belgian Beer Cafe, Perth WA and phone holder


----------



## vinbenphon1

SassyMissClassy said:


> [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 4259785


 Hi haven’t seen one of those for ages. So cute.


----------



## vinbenphon1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> A pre-Thanksgiving luncheon with my pochette. I was randomly seated next to someone who had brought along a Fendi pochette with glitter all over it. Which one is better???!!!


Ha ha.  Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## XCCX

First day out to work.. I love how the peeking orange Prada pouch matches the flowers


----------



## SassyMissClassy

vinbenphon1 said:


> Hi haven’t seen one of those for ages. So cute.



Thank you, it's one of those great finds of mine [emoji5]


----------



## bbcerisette66

XCCX said:


> First day out to work.. I love how the peeking orange Prada pouch matches the flowers
> 
> View attachment 4259818



Beautiful Néo Noé !!! [emoji1]


----------



## XCCX

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful Néo Noé !!! [emoji1]


Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle82

On our way to Thanksgiving with my speedy 30 and my fav diba true booties.


----------



## Yuki85

Love my new charm [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bbcerisette66

southernbelle82 said:


> On our way to Thanksgiving with my speedy 30 and my fav diba true booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4260049



Happy thanksgiving from France [emoji632] to you and all of Americans people. I wish you the best.


----------



## lovesbmw

Yuki85 said:


> Since I am alone in the office (colleague left the company) I can take so many pictures I like without looking strange [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> I still like big bags!!
> 
> View attachment 4258965


Me too


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Today's eclectic mashup for Black Friday shopping: Burberry + LV + python + stripes/shearling. 
Sometimes it's refreshing to fall back onto that effortless, nonchalant "anything goes" style that brings out our inner fashion rebel 

Happy Thanksgiving and Good Friday to all


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4260685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's eclectic mashup for Black Friday shopping: Burberry + LV + python + stripes/shearling.
> Sometimes it's refreshing to fall back onto that effortless, nonchalant "anything goes" style that brings out our inner fashion rebel
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving and Good Friday to all



Your “anything goes” outfit actually looks really good and stylish on you V .  Hope you had a fun shopping day.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Your “anything goes” outfit actually looks really good and stylish on you V .  Hope you had a fun shopping day.


I'm  ! You're too kind Minda! 
_I hope you celebrated a memorable and wonderful Thanksgiving with your loved ones
_


----------



## prattedu

I love dogs and cats
with bandeau or without


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Going out with the girls on a night out in the city. I am loving how my favorite MM looks great as an evening bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

prattedu said:


> I love dogs and cats
> with bandeau or without


They look so fab together!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4260685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's eclectic mashup for Black Friday shopping: Burberry + LV + python + stripes/shearling.
> Sometimes it's refreshing to fall back onto that effortless, nonchalant "anything goes" style that brings out our inner fashion rebel
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving and Good Friday to all


I think  your "nonchalant,  anything goes" look ought to be one of the fashion rules! You look great!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yuki85 said:


> Love my new charm [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4260105


So cute! May I ask where you got it?


----------



## lilou2012

bag of the day , lv pochette graffiti


----------



## viewwing

Waiting patiently for me


----------



## littleblackbag

So you don't see a Sofia Coppola bag for years and then 2 come along at once! Love them both! 


coloradolvr said:


> New York Deli style mimosa. Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4243365





MommyDaze said:


> Picking up Waba for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 4243393


----------



## ccbaggirl89

my small pochette shopping for a big tree


----------



## frivofrugalista

Added my Vivienne tag to this baby...


----------



## southernbelle82

bbcerisette66 said:


> Happy thanksgiving from France [emoji632] to you and all of Americans people. I wish you the best.



Thank you so much! It was day full of family and blessings! [emoji7]


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Went to visit friends who gifted me some Sugarfina yumminess


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Also went shopping to find Logomania's matching Rose B. pom-pom hat It was a shame that the Moncler pinks were too warm toned.


----------



## Prada Prince

Dinner with my orange Epi Petite Malle...


----------



## Belgian22

Pochette Metis old model from 2014. I love this bag...


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> I think  your "nonchalant,  anything goes" look ought to be one of the fashion rules! You look great![/QUOTE


That's sweet SM! Thank you very much


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

This neverfull is ready to go!


----------



## Yuki85

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute! May I ask where you got it?


I got it from leatherprince. This is a special offer only on IG. I hope this helps


----------



## fettfleck

Today with me in action NF MM DE and Catogram stole in black!
I am not the superfan of the tote shape of the NF, but I have to admit, that it is one of my most often used bag, because it is so handy!


----------



## mnl

Shopping with catogram


----------



## Poochie231080

Today’s companions


----------



## fettfleck

Poochie231080 said:


> Today’s companions



Such a cool combo! I have the Kabuki Keyholder, too! So cute!
I was pretty surprised seeing that the medium and small Kirigami pieces are so tiny...!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4263888
> View attachment 4263901


So creative!!!!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Literally my favorite bag EVER [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I use it all the time money well spent [emoji175]


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4263888
> View attachment 4263901


Love these pics V — they are like fun pics you see in fashion magazines.


----------



## 1LV

Epi/Alma love...


----------



## jytong

Out with my Capucines PM paired with a Bandouliaire XL strap


----------



## Sunshine mama

jytong said:


> Out with my Capucines PM paired with a Bandouliaire XL strap


Nice pairing!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> So creative!!!!





Iamminda said:


> Love these pics V — they are like fun pics you see in fashion magazines.


Thank you, sweet friends! I was pulling out my Speedy 35 & Moon boots for the snowy weather and decided to also add the footwear pic from last Christmas season.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## bccgal

At work gettin ready to go home.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bccgal said:


> View attachment 4265182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At work gettin ready to go home.


Beautiful bag!!


----------



## bccgal

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Beautiful bag!!


Thank you dear. How are things with you? I hope it all worked out. Dud you decide to preorder?


----------



## Sunshine mama

bccgal said:


> View attachment 4265182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At work gettin ready to go home.


This bag is soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## LV_4ever

bccgal said:


> View attachment 4265182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At work gettin ready to go home.



This is such a beauty- it’s my favorite. And I’m realizing as winter is here that it is a 4 season color. So versatile.


----------



## 19flowers

bccgal said:


> View attachment 4265182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At work gettin ready to go home.


love this bag - I have the same one and have been using it for several weeks, not wanting to change to another bag - it's a great LV!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Aurore speedy 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160922



I love the old model and Aurore is beautiful. I found one in pristine condition but I’m afraid it’s an heavy bag.  Have you an idea of its weight ? TIA.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

frivofrugalista said:


> Added my Vivienne tag to this baby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4261667


OMG i love that hot stamp of Vivienne.  Where do you get it??  Please share


----------



## Lisa_S

Decorating for Christmas and making my shopping list in my daily planner in Monogram Vernis (Amarante).


----------



## bccgal

19flowers said:


> love this bag - I have the same one and have been using it for several weeks, not wanting to change to another bag - it's a great LV!!


Thank you. Me too. I can't seem to get myself to change either.


----------



## bccgal

LV_4ever said:


> This is such a beauty- it’s my favorite. And I’m realizing as winter is here that it is a 4 season color. So versatile.


Thank you. I think so too. Can wear it anytime.


----------



## Poochie231080

Vivienne pochette apollo GM with shiba & Catogram charms


----------



## fyn72

bbcerisette66 said:


> I love the old model and Aurore is beautiful. I found one in pristine condition but I’m afraid it’s an heavy bag.  Have you an idea of its weight ? TIA.


No I don't find it heavy. It weighs a little over a kilo with strap (empty) I love it!


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

Took her the LV Christmas party last night


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> No I don't find it heavy. It weighs a little over a kilo with strap (empty) I love it!



Thank you very much for the information [emoji3]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Work_For_Purse said:


> OMG i love that hot stamp of Vivienne.  Where do you get it??  Please share



They should be available in stores that offer hot stamping.


----------



## fettfleck

Going out for theater!


----------



## fyn72

First day using the Boite Chapeau Souple [emoji7]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

fettfleck said:


> Going out for theater!


And going in style. Love them both!  Enjoy your show!


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> No I don't find it heavy. It weighs a little over a kilo with strap (empty) I love it!



Hi Fyn. I ordered it. It was made in 2012. Yours is from 2014 I saw in divine luxury empreinte speedy thread. Do you think I will have issues with the glazing or cracking? It’s the first time I buy a preloved LV bag. Have a nice weekend


----------



## fettfleck

Johnpauliegal said:


> And going in style. Love them both!  Enjoy your show!



Thank you! [emoji5][emoji8]


----------



## fyn72

bbcerisette66 said:


> Hi Fyn. I ordered it. It was made in 2012. Yours is from 2014 I saw in divine luxury empreinte speedy thread. Do you think I will have issues with the glazing or cracking? It’s the first time I buy a preloved LV bag. Have a nice weekend


Hi! If it hasn't been repaired already there is a very high chance it will need re glazing, if you see signs of dents or stickiness in the glazing then take it in and they should fix at no charge. If there is no receipt say it was a gift, not that you bought it pre loved


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Hi! If it hasn't been repaired already there is a very high chance it will need re glazing, if you see signs of dents or stickiness in the glazing then take it in and they should fix at no charge. If there is no receipt say it was a gift, not that you bought it pre loved



Thank you Fyn. Now I have to wait it arrives [emoji4]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Some impressions of the lv christmas party this week.. I still can't decide whether I want to have a speedy b30 (but world tour with back leather handles)or the montaigne bb ..I usally don't carry much.. but maybe I will need a bigger bag when I have a baby in the future  but then I think maybe I should buy it then when I really need this size and not now[emoji12]


----------



## viewwing

Sandra.AT said:


> Some impressions of the lv christmas party this week.. I still can't decide whether I want to have a speedy b30 (but world tour with back leather handles)or the montaigne bb ..I usally don't carry much.. but maybe I will need a bigger bag when I have a baby in the future  but then I think maybe I should buy it then when I really need this size and not now[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4268049
> View attachment 4268050
> View attachment 4268051
> View attachment 4268052
> View attachment 4268053
> View attachment 4268054
> View attachment 4268055


You seem to really like the Montaigne so you’ll definitely not go wrong there. Hmm...I’m also contemplating the speedy world tour so I’m no help hahaha! Maybe just get another Montaigne?


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> Some impressions of the lv christmas party this week.. I still can't decide whether I want to have a speedy b30 (but world tour with back leather handles)or the montaigne bb ..I usally don't carry much.. but maybe I will need a bigger bag when I have a baby in the future  but then I think maybe I should buy it then when I really need this size and not now[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4268049
> View attachment 4268050
> View attachment 4268051
> View attachment 4268052
> View attachment 4268053
> View attachment 4268054
> View attachment 4268055



Montaigne looks beautiful on you. Why not the médium size if you need a bigger bag. But I remember we need 9 months for having a baby. So ...


----------



## fabuleux

Sandra.AT said:


> Some impressions of the lv christmas party this week.. I still can't decide whether I want to have a speedy b30 (but world tour with back leather handles)or the montaigne bb ..I usally don't carry much.. but maybe I will need a bigger bag when I have a baby in the future  but then I think maybe I should buy it then when I really need this size and not now[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4268049
> View attachment 4268050
> View attachment 4268051
> View attachment 4268052
> View attachment 4268053
> View attachment 4268054
> View attachment 4268055


You have a beautiful collection with a lot of very special pieces and neither of these bags really do justice to your style. I would wait for something a bit more in line with the rest of your treasures.


----------



## for3v3rz

Taking out my Petit Noe.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4264977


Another beautiful set!


----------



## rp4000

I got the fanny pack . I don't care what anyone says but a fanny pack is gender neutral. I love carrying it. And it forms really great to my body. It's very secure especially if you are going about and need both hands free and there are always lots of people around you. Plus when I go out with my wife and daughter it gives me the mobility that I need.


----------



## LuckyBitch

rp4000 said:


> I got the fanny pack . I don't care what anyone says but a fanny pack is gender neutral. I love carrying it. And it forms really great to my body. It's very secure especially if you are going about and need both hands free and there are always lots of people around you. Plus when I go out with my wife and daughter it gives me the mobility that I need.


It looks great on you. Casual and chic.


----------



## fyn72

[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## AlltheLVPlease

fyn72 said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Droooool


----------



## Antigone

Sandra.AT said:


> Some impressions of the lv christmas party this week.. I still can't decide whether I want to have a speedy b30 (but world tour with back leather handles)or the montaigne bb



I really like the speedy b30 on you.


----------



## vinbenphon1

In Tasmania seeing the folks..


----------



## Msgorgeous

Accompanying at my hospital appointment today


----------



## coloradolvr

This is a bag I would have never purchased had it not been for the fact that several of my bags had to go back.  After getting "the call" I thought long and hard about what to do.  I personally have not cared for many of the new releases.  I thought about a trunk, but decided it was a lot to invest in a piece that would sit at home.  So I opted for this beauty and am in love with the color!  City Steamer PM.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

fyn72 said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Gorgeous!  Sunlight makes the best photos!

I'm curious where you can find a plain leather cloche like that? It's not on the website or any pre-loved sites that I can see. But it is on so many bags


----------



## PamK

coloradolvr said:


> This is a bag I would have never purchased had it not been for the fact that several of my bags had to go back.  After getting "the call" I thought long and hard about what to do.  I personally have not cared for many of the new releases.  I thought about a trunk, but decided it was a lot to invest in a piece that would sit at home.  So I opted for this beauty and am in love with the color!  City Steamer PM.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269840



Sorry you had to relinquish so many bags, but your Steamer is beyond gorgeous!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## snibor

coloradolvr said:


> This is a bag I would have never purchased had it not been for the fact that several of my bags had to go back.  After getting "the call" I thought long and hard about what to do.  I personally have not cared for many of the new releases.  I thought about a trunk, but decided it was a lot to invest in a piece that would sit at home.  So I opted for this beauty and am in love with the color!  City Steamer PM.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269840



Stunning!


----------



## fyn72

ADreamDeferred said:


> Gorgeous!  Sunlight makes the best photos!
> 
> I'm curious where you can find a plain leather cloche like that? It's not on the website or any pre-loved sites that I can see. But it is on so many bags


Thank you! Some people can buy them as a spare part from a bag it originally comes with as in Australia we can't buy anything like those or luggage tags without owning something it belongs to. Some countries people have nice SA's that get them one. I bought from a seller on a Facebook group who sourced some overseas


----------



## vinbenphon1

coloradolvr said:


> This is a bag I would have never purchased had it not been for the fact that several of my bags had to go back.  After getting "the call" I thought long and hard about what to do.  I personally have not cared for many of the new releases.  I thought about a trunk, but decided it was a lot to invest in a piece that would sit at home.  So I opted for this beauty and am in love with the color!  City Steamer PM.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269840


Holy reptile... just beautiful.


----------



## bayborn

coloradolvr said:


> This is a bag I would have never purchased had it not been for the fact that several of my bags had to go back.  After getting "the call" I thought long and hard about what to do.  I personally have not cared for many of the new releases.  I thought about a trunk, but decided it was a lot to invest in a piece that would sit at home.  So I opted for this beauty and am in love with the color!  City Steamer PM.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269840


Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## LV_4ever

coloradolvr said:


> This is a bag I would have never purchased had it not been for the fact that several of my bags had to go back.  After getting "the call" I thought long and hard about what to do.  I personally have not cared for many of the new releases.  I thought about a trunk, but decided it was a lot to invest in a piece that would sit at home.  So I opted for this beauty and am in love with the color!  City Steamer PM.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269840



Wow- this is a sight to behold. What a beauty. Which bags did you have to return after the call? This city steamer will ease the pain a bit!


----------



## coloradolvr

snibor said:


> Stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## coloradolvr

vinbenphon1 said:


> Holy reptile... just beautiful.


Lol!  Thank you so much


----------



## coloradolvr

bayborn said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!


Thank you!!


----------



## coloradolvr

LV_4ever said:


> Wow- this is a sight to behold. What a beauty. Which bags did you have to return after the call? This city steamer will ease the pain a bit!


Honestly, I lost track.  I actually got a call on a few early in the summer.  The latest call was pretty painful.  Sofia Coppolas', Soft Lockits, several Empreintes and even a Twist.  I asked if two could be repaired and they are looking into it.  A turquoise Capucines and Sofia Coppola bb.  I don't think I was the only one in this position.  But yes, the City Steamer does help with the pain!  Thank you


----------



## vinbenphon1

coloradolvr said:


> Honestly, I lost track.  I actually got a call on a few early in the summer.  The latest call was pretty painful.  Sofia Coppolas', Soft Lockits, several Empreintes and even a Twist.  I asked if two could be repaired and they are looking into it.  A turquoise Capucines and Sofia Coppola bb.  I don't think I was the only one in this position.  But yes, the City Steamer does help with the pain!  Thank you


A Twist? Oh no, I have 4. I better check when I get back from holidays. Now I'm worried about my Go-14. My HM Milaris is already being assessed. I may end up with a croc too .


----------



## EmmJay

rp4000 said:


> I got the fanny pack . I don't care what anyone says but a fanny pack is gender neutral. I love carrying it. And it forms really great to my body. It's very secure especially if you are going about and need both hands free and there are always lots of people around you. Plus when I go out with my wife and daughter it gives me the mobility that I need.


It looks good on you. I have the bumbag too and I love it. I always get compliments on it and I love that I rarely see anyone else with it. It’s a very functional and practical bag. I own a lot of LV and this bag is one of the favorites!!!


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Going out to grab some quick lunch with my Stephen Sprouse Leopard Stole and Messenger Bosphore GM...


----------



## mcmrks

CenterStageBLN said:


> Going out to grab some quick lunch […]


omg, how long did you wait?


----------



## mcmrks

coloradolvr said:


> […] in love with the color …


…which is here in germany not available (just red and orange with silver hardware).

congrats, your bag is absolute fantastic. 
if you like crocodiles, you drive a cayman, too?


----------



## coloradolvr

mcmrks said:


> …which is here in germany not available (just red and orange with silver hardware).
> 
> congrats, your bag is absolute fantastic.
> if you like crocodiles, you drive a cayman, too?


Lol no cayman!  Thank you though


----------



## AndreaM99

I simply looove this shawl. Perfect for rainy day.


----------



## Emsidee

My neverfull when doing some last minute sinterklaas shopping.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

coloradolvr said:


> This is a bag I would have never purchased had it not been for the fact that several of my bags had to go back.  After getting "the call" I thought long and hard about what to do.  I personally have not cared for many of the new releases.  I thought about a trunk, but decided it was a lot to invest in a piece that would sit at home.  So I opted for this beauty and am in love with the color!  City Steamer PM.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269840


OMG   so beautiful!


----------



## CenterStageBLN

mcmrks said:


> omg, how long did you wait?



Well, I am a dancer turned choreographer/movement analyst. I had some work to do, and as the great Balanchine said: Darling, don't eat less - eat nothing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

CenterStageBLN said:


> Going out to grab some quick lunch with my Stephen Sprouse Leopard Stole and Messenger Bosphore GM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4270395


Cool coat rack! Nice bag too! Seriously... you must have been STARVING!


----------



## leechiyong

Really liking these for daily wear.  They’re pink gold, but reflecting the light from my monitor.


----------



## Bagologist

Getting my mood stabilizer corner ready for Christmas! My favorite holiday bag since 2011, Vernis Alma GM (as it was called at the time of purchase) in Pomme D'Amour.  This bag is still as beautiful as the day I bought it (the handle looks black in photo but it's just a shadow).


----------



## 19flowers

leechiyong said:


> Really liking these for daily wear.  They’re pink gold, but reflecting the light from my monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271015


love these!!


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Bagologist said:


> Getting my mood stabilizer corner ready for Christmas! My favorite holiday bag since 2011, Vernis Alma GM (as it was called at the time of purchase) in Pomme D'Amour.  This bag is still as beautiful as the day I bought it (the handle looks black in photo but it's just a shadow).
> 
> View attachment 4271131


Lovely! That red is perfect for the holidays. I have never heard of a mood stabilizer corner, what is that?


----------



## MooMooVT

ADreamDeferred said:


> Lovely! That red is perfect for the holidays. I have never heard of a mood stabilizer corner, what is that?


I've never heard of it either and I'm already thinking I need one...


----------



## AndreaM99

Christmas party would not be "valid" with pomme d'amour and with special heels...


----------



## frivofrugalista

Wore my galaxy bumbag to the holiday party yesterday. Walked out with nothing as everything I wanted was sold out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

AndreaM99 said:


> Christmas party would not be "valid" with pomme d'amour and with special heels...


Pretty!!!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Wore my galaxy bumbag to the holiday party yesterday. Walked out with nothing as everything I wanted was sold out.


Your galaxy bumbag looks great with your outfit .


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Your galaxy bumbag looks great with your outfit .



Thanks lady, lots of compliments yesterday! Absolutely love bumbags now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This 17 year old Papillon.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Sunshine mama said:


> This 17 year old Papillon.


Looks great for her age!


----------



## ShoesBagsAndCoffee

My keepall and new Fèlicie in one picture, so happy with the crossbody ‘wallet’, it’s just big enough for the necessities! ☺️❤️


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Such a good girl that waits quietly for momma’s work day to end❤️


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Sunshine mama said:


> This 17 year old Papillon.


Gorgeous!


----------



## mnl

Pochette Métis with catogram bandeau and catogram shawl


----------



## jackie_rn

Still haven’t carried this beauty. I promised myself to wait until Christmas before I use her. But my favorite is her twin sister, my classic monogram Pochette Metis


----------



## leechiyong

Date night:


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> This 17 year old Papillon.


Twins! My sister handed me down her papillon, it was my first LV bag! It's the same as yours,  with the cross grain leather straps vs. the vachetta. Lovely! [emoji5]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Twins! My sister handed me down her papillon, it was my first LV bag! It's the same as yours,  with the cross grain leather straps vs. the vachetta. Lovely! [emoji5]


Thank you! I really like the cross grain leather straps on this piece.  It helps the bag look fresher for a longer time I think.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Sunshine mama said:


> This 17 year old Papillon.


Love how even the tan is on your bag straps!


----------



## Bags_4_life

frivofrugalista said:


> Wore my galaxy bumbag to the holiday party yesterday. Walked out with nothing as everything I wanted was sold out.


You look fabulous!  The Galaxy items, such a unique Monogram pattern


----------



## Sunshine mama

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Love how even the tan is on your bag straps!


It's  cross grain  leather. The bag came like that!


----------



## Bagologist

ADreamDeferred said:


> Lovely! That red is perfect for the holidays. I have never heard of a mood stabilizer corner, what is that?


Thank you! It's something I made up.  It's a corner that I dedicate to what I love; music and books mostly. I don't have much space so the corner will have to do until I can get a whole room.


----------



## taho

Used my mono pochette accessoires as a clutch last night at DH's company holiday party


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Sunshine mama said:


> It's  cross grain  leather. The bag came like that!


Lol even better than !


----------



## frivofrugalista

Bags_4_life said:


> You look fabulous!  The Galaxy items, such a unique Monogram pattern



Thank you, I agree that drew me in!


----------



## MooMooVT

taho said:


> Used my mono pochette accessoires as a clutch last night at DH's company holiday party
> View attachment 4274016


Awe! You guys are so cute. Great pic


----------



## 19flowers

taho said:


> Used my mono pochette accessoires as a clutch last night at DH's company holiday party
> View attachment 4274016


such a cute pic - you both look great!


----------



## zuzu99

Finally getting a chance to use my new PA in DA for a special occasion . I added a small gold chain to make it a dressier option.


----------



## Chiichan

DS on guard duty with my PM


----------



## snibor

zuzu99 said:


> Finally getting a chance to use my new PA in DA for a special occasion . I added a small gold chain to make it a dressier option.



Gorgeous!


----------



## AndreaM99

I cannot get enough of my Lumi in Flamme and my new to me Mono shawl in Amarante. Love deep and rich colors.


----------



## vinbenphon1

frivofrugalista said:


> Wore my galaxy bumbag to the holiday party yesterday. Walked out with nothing as everything I wanted was sold out.


Stunning.  I am beginning to love the bumbag look. You carry it very well.


----------



## theluxurydreamer

Been wearing this new baby for 3 days straight! i'm so in love [emoji7]


----------



## louboutincherie

taho said:


> Used my mono pochette accessoires as a clutch last night at DH's company holiday party
> View attachment 4274016


Lovely couple


----------



## louboutincherie

theluxurydreamer said:


> Been wearing this new baby for 3 days straight! i'm so in love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275318


i'm in love with it too, been thinking lately about to get it for Christmas


----------



## louboutincherie

This is me wearing my Alma in turquoise, i really love this color.


----------



## Sunshine mama

louboutincherie said:


> This is me wearing my Alma in turquoise, i really love this color.
> View attachment 4275372


You look gorgeous!!! And I love the brightness of the bag. It's so pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday I carried my Sac Plat PM.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday I carried my Sac Plat PM.



Beautiful and classic.


----------



## casseyelsie

fyn72 said:


> First day using the Boite Chapeau Souple [emoji7]



Ohh beautiful!


----------



## casseyelsie

fyn72 said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Such a beauty...[emoji7]


----------



## casseyelsie

coloradolvr said:


> This is a bag I would have never purchased had it not been for the fact that several of my bags had to go back.  After getting "the call" I thought long and hard about what to do.  I personally have not cared for many of the new releases.  I thought about a trunk, but decided it was a lot to invest in a piece that would sit at home.  So I opted for this beauty and am in love with the color!  City Steamer PM.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269840



Great choice!  Same here, most new released bags from LV don’t appeal to me as well


----------



## casseyelsie

CenterStageBLN said:


> Going out to grab some quick lunch with my Stephen Sprouse Leopard Stole and Messenger Bosphore GM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4270395



We are stole twin, and that Bosphore is still in my radar.  But delayed buying despite seeing a lot of eBay because I need to save money buying some other top priority bags first [emoji57]


----------



## casseyelsie

Sunshine mama said:


> This 17 year old Papillon.



Yes beautiful and classic looking Papilon.  I have very old papillon in watercolor which I love but don’t use.  I just do not know how to carry or style the bag.  Yet it’s too beautiful so I refused to sell mine.


----------



## casseyelsie

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4273329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a good girl that waits quietly for momma’s work day to end[emoji173]️



She’s beautiful!   I have been contemplating if I need another PM...or sell my Mono PM to get the Empreinte


----------



## casseyelsie

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday I carried my Sac Plat PM.



So nice!!   Can u put 14” laptop or standard size file inside?


----------



## frivofrugalista

louboutincherie said:


> This is me wearing my Alma in turquoise, i really love this color.
> View attachment 4275372



Woow! The way you stayed the bag with your dress is beyond gorgeous beautiful lady!!![emoji170]


----------



## frivofrugalista

vinbenphon1 said:


> Stunning.  I am beginning to love the bumbag look. You carry it very well.



Thank you, this lays flatter against the body compared to the monogram one. Definitely a must try[emoji170]


----------



## misstrine85

Speedy out strolling [emoji173]️


----------



## Sunshine mama

casseyelsie said:


> So nice!!   Can u put 14” laptop or standard size file inside?


Thank you.  A standard file goes in flush with the top of the bag. I am showing you how a 17" macbook pro fits in this bag.


----------



## DoctorVuitton

Can't wait to get my new to me, _*Louis Vuitton Défilé Irvington Inventeur Monogram.*_ In need of a Bag Spa soon though! 

I heard DÉFILÉ means "*Off the Runway*"? Not much information or pictures if you google it. So maybe it is a 2002 runway piece or just a limited edition?

Any information would be really appreciated.


----------



## theluxurydreamer

louboutincherie said:


> i'm in love with it too, been thinking lately about to get it for Christmas


You should! it's so beautiful although it's very difficult to find one. I got lucky in Changi Airport after trying for almost a year to get my hands on it


----------



## louboutincherie

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday I carried my Sac Plat PM.


Nice bag, I love your boots btw.


----------



## louboutincherie

misstrine85 said:


> Speedy out strolling [emoji173]️


love this bag for everyday. oh! I spy your baby !


----------



## louboutincherie

theluxurydreamer said:


> You should! it's so beautiful although it's very difficult to find one. I got lucky in Changi Airport after trying for almost a year to get my hands on it


let´s see if I have some luck to find it lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

louboutincherie said:


> Nice bag, I love your boots btw.


Thank you!Great minds think alike.


----------



## AndreaM99

louboutincherie said:


> This is me wearing my Alma in turquoise, i really love this color.
> View attachment 4275372


Lady, I love your style! You look amazing! This is exactly the way (in my opinion) how Alma should be worn!


----------



## viewwing

theluxurydreamer said:


> You should! it's so beautiful although it's very difficult to find one. I got lucky in Changi Airport after trying for almost a year to get my hands on it


How much for it at changi? Compared to outside in Sg without duty free?


----------



## bayborn

We aren't quite in action yet today but we will be soon, here's my 18 year old classic drawstring Noe. Date code AR0050


----------



## Terri Scott

louboutincherie said:


> This is me wearing my Alma in turquoise, i really love this color.
> View attachment 4275372


L.O.V.E the shoes!


----------



## for3v3rz




----------



## Poochie231080

Airport run


----------



## theluxurydreamer

viewwing said:


> How much for it at changi? Compared to outside in Sg without duty free?


I dont really remember the exact number but it's between $2348-2380 in changi and i think it's $2550 outside


----------



## lvbananas

Poochie231080 said:


> Airport run



Lovely bag! [emoji813]️

Sorry, I know it's off topic, but is there any club house for the Cannes bag? Have looked it up and couldn't find one. 
TIA for any info.


----------



## louboutincherie

AndreaM99 said:


> Lady, I love your style! You look amazing! This is exactly the way (in my opinion) how Alma should be worn!


Thanks for your lovely words


----------



## louboutincherie

Poochie231080 said:


> Airport run


Poochie looooove your bag so much. Such a cutie


----------



## ivonna

Tournelle


----------



## ADreamDeferred

ivonna said:


> Tournelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276333


Gorgeous! I like seeing LV bags I like the look of, that I'm not familiar with. That looks almost identical to Iena (Iena has vachetta handles?)


----------



## Poochie231080

lvbananas said:


> Lovely bag! [emoji813]️
> 
> Sorry, I know it's off topic, but is there any club house for the Cannes bag? Have looked it up and couldn't find one.
> TIA for any info.





louboutincherie said:


> Poochie looooove your bag so much. Such a cutie



Thank you lovelies


----------



## 1LV

Realizing my outings more & more seem to be centered around food as I get older!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

1LV said:


> Realizing my outings more & more seem to be centered around food as I get older!
> 
> View attachment 4276438


That’s a scary site; an unsecured LV bag hanging out in a shopping cart. 

If and when I place my bag in a cart, I secure it with that child’s strap in the top seat.


----------



## AndreaM99

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday I carried my Sac Plat PM.


Very nice, btw. I love your boots!


----------



## AndreaM99

louboutincherie said:


> Nice bag, I love your boots btw.


This is cute, I just submitted the same comment. Well, obviously we have a very similar taste!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

1LV said:


> Realizing my outings more & more seem to be centered around food as I get older!
> 
> View attachment 4276438


And the Alma still looks stunning and elegant as ever among the groceries.


----------



## dotty8

For my office keys  (excuse my pink hands, it was really cold outside )


----------



## AndreaM99

dotty8 said:


> For my office keys  (excuse my pink hands, it was really cold outside )
> View attachment 4276667


You have truly beautiful nails! (Except the key cles, of course, haha!)


----------



## Aliluvlv

1LV said:


> Realizing my outings more & more seem to be centered around food as I get older!
> 
> View attachment 4276438


Your alma in indigo is so gorgeous! The indigo color has now jumped to first place for me in deciding what color alma bb to get.  How do you like it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

AndreaM99 said:


> Very nice, btw. I love your boots!


Thank you!!


----------



## mnl

Bathroom pic with catogram shawl and wave


----------



## 1LV

Aliluvlv said:


> Your alma in indigo is so gorgeous! The indigo color has now jumped to first place for me in deciding what color alma bb to get.  How do you like it?


Thank you so much! I love it.  If you decide to get it I hope you enjoy yours as much as I’m enjoying mine.


----------



## 1LV

Johnpauliegal said:


> That’s a scary site; an unsecured LV bag hanging out in a shopping cart.
> 
> If and when I place my bag in a cart, I secure it with that child’s strap in the top seat.


Thanks for the advice, but I assure you this was strictly for the photo.  Like you I use the cart’s child restraint to secure a hand carry bag.  Can’t be too careful, especially this time of year!


----------



## fyn72

Love this bag!


----------



## Purrsey

Took her home today. Her first photo. 
Merry Xmas to myself in advance.


----------



## emms2381

Just had my nails done now admiring my new baby


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Getting ready to go out with my Alma bb. The charm is by Coach.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purrsey said:


> Took her home today. Her first photo.
> Merry Xmas to myself in advance.


Wowww!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Getting ready to go out with my Alma bb. The charm is by Coach.
> 
> View attachment 4277417


Beautiful together! Have a wonderful time!


----------



## vinbenphon1

fyn72 said:


> Love this bag!


Me too, sitting proudly on your Queenslander verandah.


----------



## vinbenphon1

emms2381 said:


> Just had my nails done now admiring my new baby


looking good emms.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lucinda says she is much cuter than my new cats.


----------



## fyn72

vinbenphon1 said:


> Me too, sitting proudly on your Queenslander verandah.



Aww haha you can tell! [emoji4]


----------



## viewwing

Thought it would make an interesting pic


----------



## Antonia

Hello everyone!!  Today I'm  sporting my beloved Knightsbridge!  I just love this little bag!  It fits a lot and is so classic looking.  I can't believe LV doesn't make this bag anymore...although if they did it would probably sell for about $2500 in today's market!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Antonia said:


> Hello everyone!!  Today I'm  sporting my beloved Knightsbridge!  I just love this little bag!  It fits a lot and is so classic looking.  I can't believe LV doesn't make this bag anymore...although if they did it would probably sell for about $2500 in today's market!


This bag is very very cute!


----------



## Antonia

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag is very very cute!


Thank you Sunshine Mama!


----------



## emms2381

vinbenphon1 said:


> looking good emms.



Thanks & merry Christmas [emoji319] x


----------



## LV_4ever

This bag brings me such joy!


----------



## bccgal

LV_4ever said:


> This bag brings me such joy!


So beautiful.  I can't believe I was actually thinking about maybe selling mine to get a pair of LV boots. .


----------



## bbcerisette66

LV_4ever said:


> This bag brings me such joy!



Such an amazing bag !!!


----------



## Clairen4

LV_4ever said:


> This bag brings me such joy!



 Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm really loving my amarante Pochette accessoires with the strap I just got!


----------



## cajhingle

found a new way to use my poche noe


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm really loving my amarante Pochette accessoires with the strap I just got!



Looks really good on you!!!


----------



## Nkh1

My wool scarf I got from last Christmas so cozy and cute just wish i had the winter I’m supposed to have to wear it more


----------



## ivonna

With my Twist today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Looks really good on you!!!


Thank you IM!


----------



## Clairen4

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm really loving my amarante Pochette accessoires with the strap I just got!



Love!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm really loving my amarante Pochette accessoires with the strap I just got!


Lovely as ever!


----------



## amstevens714

cajhingle said:


> found a new way to use my poche noe



This looks so cool. What bag is this?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Looks really good on you!!!





Clairen4 said:


> Love!!!





Johnpauliegal said:


> Lovely as ever!



Thank you!!


----------



## LV_4ever

bccgal said:


> So beautiful.  I can't believe I was actually thinking about maybe selling mine to get a pair of LV boots. .



I’m a big fan of boots, but wouldn’t trade this bag for them [emoji6] Hope you still get your boots at some point though.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Johnpauliegal said:


> Getting ready to go out with my Alma bb. The charm is by Coach.
> 
> View attachment 4277417


Love it Such a perfect charm too!
I think I have a similar piano/ keyboard I need to relearn piano!


----------



## chloebagfreak

vinbenphon1 said:


> Lucinda says she is much cuter than my new cats.
> 
> View attachment 4277600


Awe...
Such a cutie! I love the new bag with the outfit!


----------



## chloebagfreak

viewwing said:


> Thought it would make an interesting pic


Ha ha! At first glance I thought there were four bags! Lovely!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

chloebagfreak said:


> Love it Such a perfect charm too!
> I think I have a similar piano/ keyboard I need to relearn piano!


 thank you. 
 That’s a Yamaha. I also have a Casio. I actually bought some really nice stick on notes to help me learn better, along with a song book with notes. I should just set time during the day and practice.


----------



## leechiyong

Enjoying a night out:


----------



## chloebagfreak

Johnpauliegal said:


> thank you.
> That’s a Yamaha. I also have a Casio. I actually bought some really nice stick on notes to help me learn better, along with a song book with notes. I should just set time during the day and practice.


That is awesome! Mine is Yamaha too. I haven’t played in years. I dabbled in guitar too, and have a few acoustics. Trying to learn ukulele now since it’s portable. Have you seen the hammered dulcimer? I’m in love with it


----------



## bccgal

LV_4ever said:


> I’m a big fan of boots, but wouldn’t trade this bag for them [emoji6] Hope you still get your boots at some point though.


You're right. It's too beautiful.  Thank you. You're very sweet. Someday.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Always my travel bag, always have the best memories with this bag when I go abroad


----------



## MooMooVT

Waiting for an inspection with my NF. I hated on this bag for so long and now I love her so much!!!


----------



## Poochie231080

Today’s companions


----------



## micahanne

My new-to-me Estrella MM came with me today at my weekly hospital checkup! I’m 40w4d pregnant -waiting for this baby boy to come out!


----------



## Lisa_S

Ready to do some final Christmas shopping with my Summit Drive in Monogram Vernis (Amarante) from 2009.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Lisa_S said:


> Ready to do some final Christmas shopping with my Summit Drive in Monogram Vernis (Amarante) from 2009.
> 
> View attachment 4279697



Gorgeous [emoji173]️


----------



## WildFeather

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 4279460
> 
> Waiting for an inspection with my NF. I hated on this bag for so long and now I love her so much!!!



Is this the GM?  What color interior do you have?


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm really loving my amarante Pochette accessoires with the strap I just got!


Wow, looks really good!  Makes me want to get mine out to use!


----------



## Mrsfunnyman

Antonia said:


> Hello everyone!!  Today I'm  sporting my beloved Knightsbridge!  I just love this little bag!  It fits a lot and is so classic looking.  I can't believe LV doesn't make this bag anymore...although if they did it would probably sell for about $2500 in today's market!



I love this bag!


----------



## for3v3rz

micahanne said:


> My new-to-me Estrella MM came with me today at my weekly hospital checkup! I’m 40w4d pregnant -waiting for this baby boy to come out!
> View attachment 4279696



Congrats!! So is any days now.


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Winter in the corner of my office!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Wow, looks really good!  Makes me want to get mine out to use!


I would love to see yours!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mrsfunnyman said:


> I love this bag!


Me three!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Sunshine mama said:


> I would love to see yours!!!


Next time I take it out, I will post! Unfortunately I don't use it often as I need to carry more stuff then it fits... I  thought of selling it but it just too lovely to let go ..


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Away for the weekend with my Alma BB


----------



## MooMooVT

WildFeather said:


> Is this the GM?  What color interior do you have?


It's an MM with the Pivoine interior. Love her so much!!


----------



## Chiichan

WildFeather said:


> Is this the GM?  What color interior do you have?



The GM will have one LV in between the straps.  I had a hard time telling them apart too. I still can’t tell the difference between the DA versions lol


----------



## Ladyzee16

fettfleck said:


> Today with me in action NF MM DE and Catogram stole in black!
> I am not the superfan of the tote shape of the NF, but I have to admit, that it is one of my most often used bag, because it is so handy!



I thought it was just me...(talking about the shape of the NF!!)..but this has to be hands down my FAVE bag!!!


----------



## M5_Traveler

Wearing desert Boots and Bento Box!


----------



## Rhl2987

Using my City Steamer today while going out on errands! Trying to do a better job rotating through my bags since this is the second time I’ve used this since I bought it over the summer!


----------



## leechiyong

Rhl2987 said:


> Using my City Steamer today while going out on errands! Trying to do a better job rotating through my bags since this is the second time I’ve used this since I bought it over the summer!


This is so gorgeous and totally needs to be used often.


----------



## 19flowers

Rhl2987 said:


> Using my City Steamer today while going out on errands! Trying to do a better job rotating through my bags since this is the second time I’ve used this since I bought it over the summer!



love this!


----------



## Clairen4

Took my Turenne MM out with me today. [emoji173]️


----------



## Scarlett916

Bloomsbury PM at the reindeer ranch!


----------



## cajhingle

amstevens714 said:


> This looks so cool. What bag is this?



Poche Noe


----------



## Phiomega

I got this around April this year and really loving the ease of use, simplistic shape, and the edgy touch due to the fuchsia lining.... brought her to church this morning!


----------



## mak1203

Rhl2987 said:


> Using my City Steamer today while going out on errands! Trying to do a better job rotating through my bags since this is the second time I’ve used this since I bought it over the summer!


Such a gorgeous bag!  I have to rotate more often too but regardless of what bag I use I always seem to think that THAT one is my favorite so have a hard time switching.


----------



## Scarlett916

On my way to church with Verona PM.


----------



## Prada Prince

Sunday sauntering with my Pochette Metis and Catogram charm...


----------



## EveyB

Rhl2987 said:


> Using my City Steamer today while going out on errands! Trying to do a better job rotating through my bags since this is the second time I’ve used this since I bought it over the summer!


The city steamer is such a stunning bag! One of my alltime favourites.


----------



## Poochie231080

Epi kinda day (apart from vivienne charm)


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My Aubergine Onatah


----------



## M5_Traveler

My Hubby is teasing me, he placed my gift under the tree. CAN’T wait until Christmas!


----------



## Samatti

Carrieshaver said:


> My Aubergine Onatah


Never knew that this colour exists ..omg


----------



## snibor

M5_Traveler said:


> My Hubby is teasing me, he placed my gift under the tree. CAN’T wait until Christmas!



Ha!  Torture!  Bet you can’t wait till Christmas!


----------



## taniherd

Prada Prince said:


> Sunday sauntering with my Pochette Metis and Catogram charm...



I [emoji173]️ your coat.


----------



## Suns123

On our way to the church . Have a blessed Sunday ! ❣️


----------



## vinbenphon1

chloebagfreak said:


> Awe...
> Such a cutie! I love the new bag with the outfit!


Thank you.


----------



## vinbenphon1

LV_4ever said:


> This bag brings me such joy!


the Babylone is certainly a stunner.



ivonna said:


> With my Twist today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4278792


Love this bag.



Lisa_S said:


> Ready to do some final Christmas shopping with my Summit Drive in Monogram Vernis (Amarante) from 2009.
> View attachment 4279697


Beautiful.



Rhl2987 said:


> Using my City Steamer today while going out on errands! Trying to do a better job rotating through my bags since this is the second time I’ve used this since I bought it over the summer!


This colour is so striking. Definitely needs more outdoor time.



Carrieshaver said:


> My Aubergine Onatah


Looks great on you.


----------



## Irene7899

Wear my Catogram twilly in this way


----------



## Pkac

Out for the first time with my new SLGs!! ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

M5_Traveler said:


> My Hubby is teasing me, he placed my gift under the tree. CAN’T wait until Christmas!


Lucky you!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Irene7899 said:


> Wear my Catogram twilly in this way
> View attachment 4281966


This looks so good like this!!! I have to try it this way too!


----------



## M5_Traveler

snibor said:


> Ha!  Torture!  Bet you can’t wait till Christmas!



I’m so excited. ​


----------



## Lisa_S

Ready for ice skating! Eva Clutch with my Zoe Wallet - I will wear it crossbody to the rink with my son and his Grade 6 class! Perfect size to stay under my coat while I skate too!


----------



## Purrsey

Tied my fav twilly. 
My 2.5yo toddler saw this bag for the first time and she said “oh it’s a pail”. She is absolutely right since it’s a bucket bag haa.


----------



## joy14

Last minute Christmas errands after work with my beloved Sweet Monogram wallet.[emoji171][emoji178]


----------



## Terri Scott

M5_Traveler said:


> My Hubby is teasing me, he placed my gift under the tree. CAN’T wait until Christmas!


----------



## Erum7860

Me and my PM enjoying an eggnog latte on this fine morning


----------



## bugn

Erum7860 said:


> Me and my PM enjoying an eggnog latte on this fine morning



My fav kind of pics!!!! Handbags and treats.  ~ XOXO


----------



## ADreamDeferred

joy14 said:


> Last minute Christmas errands after work with my beloved Sweet Monogram wallet.[emoji171][emoji178]



So cute! What year/collection is this from?


----------



## amstevens714

cajhingle said:


> Poche Noe



Thank you. I was hoping it might go by a different name and it was currently available I love it! Sad I missed it.


----------



## Nat_CAN

Took my pochette to company’s  luncheon.


----------



## joy14

ADreamDeferred said:


> So cute! What year/collection is this from?



Thanks! 2014 Valentine's Day. It was the Sweet Monogram collection. A few pieces pop up every now and then in the preloved market.[emoji170]


----------



## tolliv

I had a lot of errands today so I carried 2 bags. Sorry for the lighting.


----------



## Erum7860

tolliv said:


> I had a lot of errands today so I carried 2 bags. Sorry for the lighting.



Love that Neverfull!! What collection is it from?!


----------



## finer_woman

Traveling with wt speedy, on our way to the airport earlier


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Nat_CAN said:


> Took my pochette to company’s  luncheon.


Hi. Would you mind telling me the info on your chain. I just bought the PA and was going to use my Alma bb strap, but it looks nice with the chain you have.


----------



## LovingLV81

Artsy ran around with me . I love this bag I don’t think I am ever going to change her out lol [emoji23].


----------



## Sunshine mama

Card organizer


----------



## zuzu99

A little mixture...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

zuzu99 said:


> A little mixture...


Love love love it all!  
Isn’t that disco great! 
Is that a PA in DE
Where did you get that chain? TIA


----------



## zuzu99

Johnpauliegal said:


> Love love love it all!
> Isn’t that disco great!
> Is that a PA in DE
> Where did you get that chain? TIA



Thank you. 
New Disco - ❤️ It. 
It’s a mini PA that comes with the chain. 

But, for my other PAs, I bought a gold chain from amazon. Search for k-craft. It looks exactly like the LV one. I ordered the shorter chain for under the arms as well as the crossbody chain. I think eBay has the same seller. I just did it from amazon. It took about 3 weeks but I absolutely love it. I use it with all 3 of my PAs to make it a crossbody as well as with the Pallas Clutch to make it dressy. 

These are the 2 that I bought. 
K-craft BG02 - 125cm gold crossbody chain
K-craft BG01 - 50cm gold shoulder strap chain 

The 125cm is a little long for me but that’s the way I prefer it. You can customize the length.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

zuzu99 said:


> Thank you.
> New Disco - ❤️ It.
> It’s a mini PA that comes with the chain.
> 
> But, for my other PAs, I bought a gold chain from amazon. Search for k-craft. It looks exactly like the LV one. I ordered the shorter chain for under the arms as well as the crossbody chain. I think eBay has the same seller. I just did it from amazon. It took about 3 weeks but I absolutely love it. I use it with all 3 of my PAs to make it a crossbody as well as with the Pallas Clutch to make it dressy.
> 
> These are the 2 that I bought.
> K-craft BG02 - 125cm gold crossbody chain
> K-craft BG01 - 50cm gold shoulder strap chain
> 
> The 125cm is a little long for me but that’s the way I prefer it. You can customize the length.




Thank you so much for that info. 
I just ordered a crossbody one from them. It’s ok if it takes about 3 weeks lol


----------



## watchmybag

Pochette from men’s kim Jones collection tote and my wedge sneakers


----------



## FrenchBulldog

bh4me said:


> My ellipse backpack for the day
> 
> View attachment 3883004


How much does your backpack hold?


----------



## leechiyong

Brought this pair out today:


----------



## KristyNikol

ShoesBagsAndCoffee said:


> My keepall and new Fèlicie in one picture, so happy with the crossbody ‘wallet’, it’s just big enough for the necessities! ☺️❤️



Lovely pic! What size is your keepall? I love the monogram macassar canvas and am planning for that to be my next luggage purchase


----------



## Iamminda

Waiting in line to pick up some sourdough bread bowls for our beef stew dinner tonight


----------



## 1LV




----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Waiting in line to pick up some sourdough bread bowls for our beef stew dinner tonight


What a happy picture!  [emoji1]


----------



## cajhingle

my new ‘grab and go’


----------



## shalomjude

Iamminda said:


> Waiting in line to pick up some sourdough bread bowls for our beef stew dinner tonight


I adore this bag ...such a great design


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Waiting in line to pick up some sourdough bread bowls for our beef stew dinner tonight


I really think this damier with the lighter color leather combination is so stunning.  I wish Lv would make more pieces in this color combination.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Iamminda said:


> Waiting in line to pick up some sourdough bread bowls for our beef stew dinner tonight


Haven't seen this one for a while.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Out and about with my Khaki Twist.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly .  Honestly, this bag checks all my boxes and I can’t find anything else (so far) that works as well for me.



vinbenphon1 said:


> Haven't seen this one for a while.





Aliluvlv said:


> What a happy picture!  [emoji1]





shalomjude said:


> I adore this bag ...such a great design





Sunshine mama said:


> I really think this damier with the lighter color leather combination is so stunning.  I wish Lv would make more pieces in this color combination.


----------



## Iamminda

vinbenphon1 said:


> Out and about with my Khaki Twist.



This bag is gorgeous and goes so well with your outfit


----------



## amstevens714

finer_woman said:


> Traveling with wt speedy, on our way to the airport earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4283446
> View attachment 4283447


Love your selection of “stickers”


----------



## daffyleigh

cajhingle said:


> my new ‘grab and go’


What is the name of this cutie?


----------



## tolliv

Erum7860 said:


> Love that Neverfull!! What collection is it from?!



It was this time last year. The Kabuki Collection


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

What packing looks like & my travel outfit:
	

		
			
		

		
	




My LV bags on this trip will be Palm Springs backpack & PM Rose Poudre
It's just so hard not to pack everything! Can't wait to star my Alma PM on the next trip... LOL

MERRY CHRISTMAS my lovely friends!


----------



## fabuleux

On my way to Amsterdam! 
#DeltaOne #Vuitton #Vacation


----------



## bh4me

FrenchBulldog said:


> How much does your backpack hold?


I typically have my mini pochette, 6 key holder, phone, and wallet. For wallet, I have taken the clemence or victorine. It can probably fit a couple more items but I don’t carry more than the above. hth


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What packing looks like & my travel outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284769
> View attachment 4284770
> 
> My LV bags on this trip will be Palm Springs backpack & PM Rose Poudre
> It's just so hard not to pack everything! Can't wait to star my Alma PM on the next trip... LOL
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS my lovely friends!


Will you be wearing your cute rain coat too? I can't get over how cute is, and the passport inside the pocket adds such a fun touch!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What packing looks like & my travel outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284769
> View attachment 4284770
> 
> My LV bags on this trip will be Palm Springs backpack & PM Rose Poudre
> It's just so hard not to pack everything! Can't wait to star my Alma PM on the next trip... LOL
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS my lovely friends!



How fun to have a peek at what your packing looks like.   So you are ready for your trip with your cute raincoat and pretty LV items?  (Bummer your gorgeous Alma has to stay home this time, lol).  Have a safe trip and a wonderful holiday break V .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Will you be wearing your cute rain coat too? I can't get over how cute is, and the passport inside the pocket adds such a fun touch!


Thanks hun I'm basically hopping through 3 different climates (US to Europe to Asia) so I thought this with layering would be best. Lol, I'm using any excuse to wear it since it's too cold in Canada now...


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> How fun to have a peek at what your packing looks like.   So you are ready for your trip with your cute raincoat and pretty LV items?  (Bummer your gorgeous Alma has to stay home this time, lol).  Have a safe trip and a wonderful holiday break V .


Thanks sweetie! I'm all packed now and very excited to visit LA, Paris & Tokyo
Wishing you and yours a wonderful Xmas & Happy New Year!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks sweetie! I'm all packed now and very excited to visit LA, Paris & Tokyo
> Wishing you and yours a wonderful Xmas & Happy New Year!



Oh wow, an epic trip!!!   No wonder you ordered a new Horizon for all your travels .  Have fun (and can’t wait to see your reveals from the Flagship Store).


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks hun I'm basically hopping through 3 different climates (US to Europe to Asia) so I thought this with layering would be best. Lol, I'm using any excuse to wear it since it's too cold in Canada now...


What an awesome trip! Have a wonderful time.  Looking forward to seeing some of your beautiful LVs in action shots! [emoji7]


----------



## sbuxaddict

Had to strike a pose with the cute holiday decor! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Wishing you all a happy holiday with your loved ones!


----------



## fyn72

At Pacific Fair Gold Coast to  escape the heat [emoji91][emoji274] love the trunk display


----------



## Poochie231080

With my galaxy bumbag running quick errands


----------



## Ruby2s

dotty8 said:


> For my office keys  (excuse my pink hands, it was really cold outside )
> View attachment 4276667



If you don’t mind, what polish and color please? Very pretty and love it next to the DE [emoji4]


----------



## Everlv

My Croisette at the rodeo


----------



## jillyfish108

deb68nc said:


> Waiting for breakfast in downtown Asheville NC ...


What purse is this?


----------



## cajhingle

daffyleigh said:


> What is the name of this cutie?



Poche noe


----------



## Fierymo

On board flight to dubai. Thankfully Drone saga at London Gatwick is over.


----------



## blushes_pink

waited this for a week. Finally got this today  yepi!


----------



## dotty8

Ruby2s said:


> If you don’t mind, what polish and color please? Very pretty and love it next to the DE [emoji4]



Tnx!  It's Dior from the new Holiday collection (the colour is called Lively)


----------



## Rani

Fierymo said:


> On board flight to dubai. Thankfully Drone saga at London Gatwick is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286143


Hi, I also travelled to Dubai today from Gatwick. Flight was delayed but not cancelled. So relieved and happy to finally get here.


----------



## Rani

Travelled to Dubai with Neverfull mm and Chanel Woc. I also put my De Pochette in my Neverfull to use during the day.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Just got the Jeanne wallet yesterday as a replacement of my Victorine. Today is its first day out. Loving it so far [emoji7]


----------



## joy14

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks sweetie! I'm all packed now and very excited to visit LA, Paris & Tokyo
> Wishing you and yours a wonderful Xmas & Happy New Year!



Tokyo is my favorite non U.S. city! Enjoy!


----------



## MooMooVT

First outing with my new Mono PA


----------



## leechiyong

Brunch with my apollo charm:


----------



## jackie_rn

Took her to the mall with me [emoji177]


----------



## LVXXX

On the way to the mall with my Gaia


----------



## Sunshine mama

blushes_pink said:


> View attachment 4286154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waited this for a week. Finally got this today  yepi!


Congrats! What a beauty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Just got the Jeanne wallet yesterday as a replacement of my Victorine. Today is its first day out. Loving it so far [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286280


That's a BIG change!


----------



## deb68nc

jillyfish108 said:


> What purse is this?


Pallas bb


----------



## cajhingle

it’s all i need


----------



## for3v3rz

On vacation with my Keepall B 45 and Petit Noe.


----------



## Sunshine mama

At Starbucks next to the fire with my amarante vernis PA. It has become my Sunday morning go to bag for SB.


----------



## Clairen4

At the airport with my Neverfull GM...(Favorite MM is buried in her depths )


----------



## Winiebean

Out and about w/ my Ikat Pareo scarf[emoji7] and Chanel WOC


----------



## jackie_rn

[emoji7]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Sunshine mama said:


> That's a BIG change!


Yes indeed! The Rosalie was my first option then the Zippy Coin Purse. But since I use a 2nd wallet (to separate expenses money with my personal/fun money) when I bring a bigger bag, I decided that the Jeanne can better accommodate my needs. If I have to bring a small bag, then that's when the pouch and cardholder come in handy [emoji4]


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Yes indeed! The Rosalie was my first option then the Zippy Coin Purse. But since I use a 2nd wallet (to separate expenses money with my personal/fun money) when I bring a bigger bag, I decided that the Jeanne can better accommodate my needs. If I have to bring a small bag, then that's when the pouch and cardholder come in handy [emoji4]


----------



## leechiyong

Christmas Eve brunch:


----------



## Prada Prince

Last bit of Christmas shopping in Harrods with my Epi Doc PM...


----------



## Poochie231080

My PS mini with catogram strap


----------



## luvlux64

Merry Christmas everyone! My road trip companion & getting ready for a White Christmas


----------



## PurpleLilac

Winiebean said:


> Out and about w/ my Ikat Pareo scarf[emoji7] and Chanel WOC


I have this scarf but have never seen anyone else with it! I haven't ever worn it, but your picture makes me want to!


----------



## Nat_CAN

Christmas Morning .


----------



## Yuki85

A belated Merry Christmas [emoji319][emoji320][emoji319] [emoji320][emoji319][emoji320][emoji319]everyone from Vienna [emoji4]


----------



## Pumpkineggnog

Me and my Alma pm ready for Christmas lunch yesterday


----------



## EveyB

Nat_CAN said:


> Christmas Morning .


Ohh I love the Lego and the pouch! Have lots of fun!


----------



## Tnt123

Nat_CAN said:


> Took my pochette to company’s  luncheon.


I love mine but want a chain - is that from another LV or?


----------



## luvlux64

It’s Boxing Day! Happy shopping, Canada


----------



## MooMooVT

Pumpkineggnog said:


> View attachment 4289042
> 
> Me and my Alma pm ready for Christmas lunch yesterday


Love the patina!


----------



## Pumpkineggnog

MooMooVT said:


> Love the patina!


Thank you!


----------



## Nat_CAN

EveyB said:


> Ohh I love the Lego and the pouch! Have lots of fun!


Thanks and I will .


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> At Starbucks next to the fire with my amarante vernis PA. It has become my Sunday morning go to bag for SB.



Bag Charms game [emoji817] whoop whoop [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]


----------



## fyn72

Christmas over, now errands to run. I’m Passenger today


----------



## BagLady14

My new bag in Dh's new truck


----------



## cajhingle

my ‘double purpose ‘ pouch/ crossbody


----------



## Everlv

BagLady14 said:


> My new bag in Dh's new truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289761


I have the Croisette too! I love it so much! Such a great bag!


----------



## mnl

Catogram NF hanging out at a wine bar.  I was finally able to use it...it’s been hiding under the Christmas tree forever


----------



## vinbenphon1

mnl said:


> View attachment 4290116
> View attachment 4290117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catogram NF hanging out at a wine bar.  I was finally able to use it...it’s been hiding under the Christmas tree forever


Hmmmm not sure the cat face charm goes with it.... so you had better give it to me hahahahahah. Looks great on you mnl.


----------



## mnl

vinbenphon1 said:


> Hmmmm not sure the cat face charm goes with it.... so you had better give it to me hahahahahah. Looks great on you mnl.


Thanks VP!  I love the little cat face...I keep grabbing its cheeks


----------



## Poochie231080

Taking this out to work


----------



## Aliluvlv

Speedy B and I are headed to NYC for a quick trip. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Speedy B and I are headed to NYC for a quick trip. Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290401



I love the pom on your lovely SpeedyB (which btw, still looks so new!).  Have a fun New Years celebration in NYC, you brave girl you, lol.  Maybe we will see you on the televised NYE coverage?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Relaxing at the salon with my 3 year old baby


----------



## candypoo

Just trying this out at the boutique.. Very pretty but not big enough to hold all my daily essentials. I'm 5ft" nothing for reference


----------



## Hotsauna

Louisgyal37 said:


> Relaxing at the salon with my 3 year old baby
> View attachment 4290651



Such a nice bag!  I hope this model will revisit.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Hotsauna said:


> Such a nice bag!  I hope this model will revisit.


Amen


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> I love the pom on your lovely SpeedyB (which btw, still looks so new!).  Have a fun New Years celebration in NYC, you brave girl you, lol.  Maybe we will see you on the televised NYE coverage?  [emoji2]


Thank you M and lol definitely not! I was lucky enough to do a NYC New Years once with my brother and sister in law who had FDNY VIP passes so we were able to walk into the restricted area 40 mins before the ball dropped. I'll never be able to replicate that magic again so I'm heading back home before the crazy party starts. [emoji12] Wishing you a very Happy New Year!


----------



## AndreaM99

Scarlet in action.


----------



## OCMomof3

Clairen4 said:


> View attachment 4286993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the airport with my Neverfull GM...(Favorite MM is buried in her depths )


The GM is the BEST travel bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Christmas over, now errands to run. I’m Passenger today


Love your LV bracelets too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLady14 said:


> My new bag in Dh's new truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289761


Double the pleasure!


----------



## brewcrewtj

Switching from my beloved Jersey to my Christmas present from hubby!!  In love with both!!


----------



## bccgal

Aliluvlv said:


> Speedy B and I are headed to NYC for a quick trip. Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290401


Beautiful.  I love mine. Min at I ask where yours is made?


----------



## LVLoveaffair

We had some rainy weather so I took this baby out with some of her new friends!


----------



## Marqduck

brewcrewtj said:


> Switching from my beloved Jersey to my Christmas present from hubby!!  In love with both!!



I am considering the jersey...Do you like it? I have never owned a tote


----------



## brewcrewtj

Marqduck said:


> I am considering the jersey...Do you like it? I have never owned a tote


I do like the Jersey a lot . . . I previously had the Estrela which I returned due to a recall on the dye. I like the Jersey more than my old Estrela.  The Jersey has both the shoulder handles and a removable shoulder strap, which I never use. I love that it has a zipper - I would never consider the neverfull for that reason, although the Jersey isnt as big as a NF.


----------



## Aliluvlv

bccgal said:


> Beautiful.  I love mine. Min at I ask where yours is made?


Thank you.  This is a great bag and came in very handy as my run around the city all day today crossbody bag. Mine is made in France.


----------



## bccgal

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you.  This is a great bag and came in very handy as my run around the city all day today crossbody bag. Mine is made in France.


  you're welcome .
Congrats. I'm looking for a made in France .


----------



## balen.girl

Wearing my LV at Rue Cambon.. [emoji178]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

At the airport with my trusty speedy. I’ve seen so many women walking around with Pochette Metis, I wonder how they got their hands on it


----------



## Blueberry1

What’s the best size speedy b that is small enough to be used as a daily wear, but is also useful and roomy enough to be used as an airplane carryon?


----------



## Hotsauna

I would say the 25 but it also depends on how much stuff you're carrying.


----------



## Dawn72

Having a coffee break in SF


----------



## Aoifs

Blueberry1 said:


> What’s the best size speedy b that is small enough to be used as a daily wear, but is also useful and roomy enough to be used as an airplane carryon?





Hotsauna said:


> I would say the 25 but it also depends on how much stuff you're carrying.


I have the 25 and find it to be a good size for everyday. As Hotsauna says it depends what you want to carry.


----------



## happyflower1

On the run , HAPPY HOUR


----------



## fyn72

Coffee [emoji477]️ time


----------



## Danielle Livermore

LovingLV81 said:


> Artsy ran around with me . I love this bag I don’t think I am ever going to change her out lol [emoji23].


She’s beautiful!  How do you carry her?  Shoulder? Arm? By hand?


----------



## balen.girl

Today at Paris..


----------



## OCMomof3

Dawn72 said:


> Having a coffee break in SF


Wow!  Beautiful and unique piece!


----------



## leechiyong

Keeping me company on a rainy day:


----------



## Scooch

Danielle Livermore said:


> She’s beautiful!  How do you carry her?  Shoulder? Arm? By hand?


----------



## frivofrugalista

Saying goodbye to 2018 with duffle and origami flower...still on hunt for a vase for them.
Cheers to a wonderful 2018 on tpf!!!


----------



## PatchiLV

Happy New Years Eve to all the LVOvers out there [emoji3]


----------



## vinbenphon1

Waiting to see Serena Williams kick butt at the Hopman Cup with my Alma bb.


----------



## vinbenphon1

At the tennis.


----------



## frivofrugalista

vinbenphon1 said:


> Waiting to see Serena Williams kick butt at the Hopman Cup with my Alma bb.
> View attachment 4293239





vinbenphon1 said:


> At the tennis.
> View attachment 4293301



Ahh jealous!!! I’ve been wanting to watch this but too early here. Hope you enjoyed with your alma[emoji170]


----------



## vinbenphon1

Serena and Roger whoo hoo


----------



## LovingLV81

Danielle Livermore said:


> She’s beautiful!  How do you carry her?  Shoulder? Arm? By hand?



All of the above but mostly shoulder and arm [emoji177] thank you for the kind words .


----------



## Aliluvlv

Speedy B and I were lucky to get the whole row on the plane to ourselves coming home yesterday. Happy Happy New Year tPF friends!  [emoji1]


----------



## balen.girl

Last week at London with my PM..


----------



## Blueberry1

Aliluvlv said:


> Speedy B and I were lucky to get the whole row on the plane to ourselves coming home yesterday. Happy Happy New Year tPF friends!  [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4293387



What size speedy is this, may I ask?


----------



## Aliluvlv

Blueberry1 said:


> What size speedy is this, may I ask?


I have the 25 which I love! I'm surprised what I can fit in it.  [emoji4]


----------



## chocolateturtle

leechiyong said:


> Keeping me company on a rainy day:
> View attachment 4293107


is that charm heavy?


----------



## leechiyong

chocolateturtle said:


> is that charm heavy?


Yes, it definitely has some heft to it.


----------



## love2learn

vinbenphon1 said:


> Serena and Roger whoo hoo
> View attachment 4293322



Omg!!!  Your seats look amazing and you get to see both greats at the same time[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  Love love love Roger!!!   He’s been my favorite for so long[emoji7]!!   You lucky girl


----------



## AndreaM99

Today with PM in Papyrus


----------



## vinbenphon1

love2learn said:


> Omg!!!  Your seats look amazing and you get to see both greats at the same time[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  Love love love Roger!!!   He’s been my favorite for so long[emoji7]!!   You lucky girl


It was fun to watch...


----------



## 23adeline

At HKIA, Turbojet transit to Macau



In Hotel room


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines Cloudy at  resort


----------



## 23adeline

Double V at conference


----------



## 23adeline

Milla at work today


----------



## Melfontana

23adeline said:


> Milla at work today
> View attachment 4294169



Beautiful [emoji4]


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Earlier today with my Pochette Metis in noir


----------



## Pinkie*

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> View attachment 4294187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier today with my Pochette Metis in noir


So beautiful


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Pinkie* said:


> So beautiful


Thank you


----------



## balen.girl

First time wearing..


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Milla at work today
> View attachment 4294169



Gorgeous !!!! Is it the PM ? If you can could you please tell me the exact weight of it? TIA


----------



## bayborn

23adeline said:


> Double V at conference
> View attachment 4294102


Oh that's really pretty!


----------



## thewave1969

23adeline said:


> Capucines Cloudy at  resort
> View attachment 4294100
> 
> View attachment 4294101


Twins


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Gorgeous !!!! Is it the PM ? If you can could you please tell me the exact weight of it? TIA



Yes it is PM, I find PM is big enough, MM is a bit unstable when shoulder carry.
It is lighter than Capucine PM.


----------



## tmasjeg

My Keepall 45 and my Toiletry 26.


----------



## leechiyong




----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Yes it is PM, I find PM is big enough, MM is a bit unstable when shoulder carry.
> It is lighter than Capucine PM.



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## balen.girl

With Hermes twilly and Saint Laurent small wallet.. [emoji7]


----------



## Zoezampalunga

It’s been awhile since I took her out. The reason is that I’m not a big fan of red.  But this bag is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




extremely confortable !


----------



## viewwing

leechiyong said:


> View attachment 4294877


Hi! May I know where you’re at? Your pics always look tropical!


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> With Hermes twilly and Saint Laurent small wallet.. [emoji7]


This is amazing! I didn't even know this existed. Is this a new color?


----------



## Sunshine mama

With my Clapton.


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> This is amazing! I didn't even know this existed. Is this a new color?



Hi Sunshine mama, from clubhouse, your clapton backpack is the one who made me love this design. Thank you for that. 
Yes this is the new color, just launched few days ago..


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> Hi Sunshine mama, from clubhouse, your clapton backpack is the one who made me love this design. Thank you for that.
> Yes this is the new color, just launched few days ago..


Woweeeee!!!!! It's amazing!


----------



## lvbananas

From few weeks ago, on Christmas Eve!


----------



## joy14

leechiyong said:


> View attachment 4294877



Wherever you are is where I need to be! [emoji38][emoji267]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here’s a few!!


----------



## ahluc18




----------



## taho

Siena PM on shoulder strap from my speedy b 30.


----------



## M5_Traveler

Finally had time to organize all my shopping bags. I just can’t convince myself to throw away the shopping bags that I have left.


----------



## taho

M5_Traveler said:


> Finally had time to organize all my shopping bags. I just can’t convince myself to throw away the shopping bags that I have left.


wow that's great! love all the different sizes


----------



## LouisV76

M5_Traveler said:


> Finally had time to organize all my shopping bags. I just can’t convince myself to throw away the shopping bags that I have left.



what do you do with those bags? have the same „problem“ [emoji23]


----------



## M5_Traveler

LouisV76 said:


> what do you do with those bags? have the same „problem“ [emoji23]


Idk, for now I store them in the attic.

I can always use a few bags if i decide to sell one of my babies!


----------



## Aoifs

First time purchasing, using and tying a bandeau [emoji23] I'll keep practicing...[emoji4]


----------



## viewwing

LouisV76 said:


> what do you do with those bags? have the same „problem“ [emoji23]


Lol believe it or not, I packed them up n returned them to my SA so they can be recycled!


----------



## lvbananas

viewwing said:


> Lol believe it or not, I packed them up n returned them to my SA so they can be recycled!



Really? And she accepted it? [emoji33]

That's such a good eco friendly way! [emoji1319]


----------



## frivofrugalista

lvbananas said:


> Really? And she accepted it? [emoji33]
> 
> That's such a good eco friendly way! [emoji1319]



I doubt they reuse them, most likely goes in their recycling bin.


----------



## viewwing

frivofrugalista said:


> I doubt they reuse them, most likely goes in their recycling bin.


Well I know they did...at least the really flat nice ones...


----------



## Iamminda

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here’s a few!!



Lovely as usual.  Have not seen you in awhile — Happy New Year HMMJ


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Iamminda said:


> Lovely as usual.  Have not seen you in awhile — Happy New Year HMMJ



Hi!!  Thank you!!!  I’m more active on IG.  Will definitely be coming back more often!!  Happy New Year!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Emmanuellamelie

Hi everyone ... i took my bond st to shopping ...


----------



## jellyv

Ms. Bond Street sitting pretty at a 1930s dinner.


----------



## Justin392

Hubby and I went out tonight and this is what I rocked: Rabat clutch.


----------



## LV_4ever

Emmanuellamelie said:


> Hi everyone ... i took my bond st to shopping ...





jellyv said:


> Ms. Bond Street sitting pretty at a 1930s dinner.
> 
> View attachment 4297462



Love seeing these Bond Street bags! It is such a beauty.


----------



## Emmanuellamelie

LV_4ever said:


> Love seeing these Bond Street bags! It is such a beauty.


Thank you... I fall in love at the first sight cos they r pretty ...


----------



## luvlux64

It will be a Monogram Monday  ! Have a great week ahead guys  !


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Louis Matryoshka Vuitton [emoji4]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aoifs said:


> First time purchasing, using and tying a bandeau [emoji23] I'll keep practicing...[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296307


Is this a shade of orange? It's such a happy color!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Got this o-case to match nano noe


----------



## fyn72

With Boite Chapeau Souple


----------



## lvbananas

fyn72 said:


> With Boite Chapeau Souple



I used to wonder how to people style this bag. Got it! [emoji173]️

You look fabulous Fyn! So chic and effortless! [emoji1305]


----------



## fabuleux

M5_Traveler said:


> Finally had time to organize all my shopping bags. I just can’t convince myself to throw away the shopping bags that I have left.


Sell them!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Got this o-case to match nano noe


Blueberry heaven  — beautiful duo.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

frivofrugalista said:


> Got this o-case to match nano noe



Beautiful!!!![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## XCCX

This combo never gets old


----------



## XCCX

fyn72 said:


> With Boite Chapeau Souple



Are you lvlovealways on Instagram? Just curious


----------



## fyn72

XCCX said:


> Are you lvlovealways on Instagram? Just curious


Yes I am


----------



## fyn72

lvbananas said:


> I used to wonder how to people style this bag. Got it! [emoji173]️
> 
> You look fabulous Fyn! So chic and effortless! [emoji1305]


Awww! Thank you so much!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Blueberry heaven  — beautiful duo.





HeartMyMJs said:


> Beautiful!!!![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Thanks beautiful ladies[emoji170]


----------



## XCCX

fyn72 said:


> Yes I am



Great! Love your posts and your collection


----------



## Poochie231080

Work companions...


----------



## bayborn

Poochie231080 said:


> Work companions...


Love every single item! Can you please post the name of each item?


----------



## Poochie231080

bayborn said:


> Love every single item! Can you please post the name of each item?



Certainly

Pochette Voyage Split Men’s SS18
Luggage Tag from Men’s SS18
2 Suhali pieces (don’t remember the names)
Monogram Eclipse Eye Trunk/petite malle for iphone


----------



## bayborn

Poochie231080 said:


> Certainly
> 
> Pochette Voyage Split Men’s SS18
> Luggage Tag from Men’s SS18
> 2 Suhali pieces (don’t remember the names)
> Monogram Eclipse Eye Trunk/petite malle for iphone


I love the black, I think I need to start shopping from the men's collection,


----------



## Yuki85

Back to the office with my bad weather bag [emoji16]


----------



## Aoifs

SupaUltra_J said:


> Louis Matryoshka Vuitton [emoji4]


This made me chuckle [emoji3]





Sunshine mama said:


> Is this a shade of orange? It's such a happy color!!![emoji813]


It's just the warm lighting in my house. It's actually red. Not sure what the shade is called as I bought this bag preloved. 

The bandeau has orange stripes along with some coral and pinks but I think it all works well! [emoji4]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

SupaUltra_J said:


> Louis Matryoshka Vuitton [emoji4]


Love this!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aoifs said:


> This made me chuckle [emoji3]It's just the warm lighting in my house. It's actually red. Not sure what the shade is called as I bought this bag preloved.
> 
> The bandeau has orange stripes along with some coral and pinks but I think it all works well! [emoji4]


It's lovely!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Poochie231080 said:


> Work companions...


All of the items pictured are soooo coool!


----------



## NeLVoe

Two cute lovebirds


----------



## Poochie231080

Sunshine mama said:


> All of the items pictured are soooo coool!



Thanks babe


----------



## aslec514

Nat_CAN said:


> When I want to carry something light.


Where did you get the strap for that? Love it!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lounging at Bathers Beach House in Fremantle. Girls day.


----------



## chloebagfreak

frivofrugalista said:


> Got this o-case to match nano noe


O oh oh....such a lovely color


----------



## frivofrugalista

chloebagfreak said:


> O oh oh....such a lovely color



[emoji170]


----------



## puticat

The FA secured my bag before take-off


----------



## Aliluvlv

vinbenphon1 said:


> Lounging at Bathers Beach House in Fremantle. Girls day.
> 
> View attachment 4300273


[emoji173] [emoji41] what a perfect picture


----------



## Poochie231080

Still one of my all time fave bags! Never failed to attract compliments


----------



## fabuleux

Poochie231080 said:


> Still one of my all time fave bags! Never failed to attract compliments


You're a “more is more” kind of gal!


----------



## Poochie231080

fabuleux said:


> You're a “more is more” kind of gal!


----------



## ADreamDeferred

The view from beautiful Orlando, Florida. On vacation with fiance. Cabas Piano is enjoying the sights! [emoji41] (Have seen a lot of Neverfulls of course lol)


----------



## littlewing1957

My new (to me) Tournelle PM. This is her first day at work and I am getting loads of compliments. I just adore her!


----------



## Nat_CAN

aslec514 said:


> Where did you get the strap for that? Love it!


I got it from eBay a while back.  Let me see if I can find the seller again.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not the bag, but my bandeau.


----------



## Scooch

Meetings all day today so needed the big girl!


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Scooch said:


> Meetings all day today so needed the big girl!


Love it! Looks like a Cabas Alto but no zipper?


----------



## Scooch

ADreamDeferred said:


> Love it! Looks like a Cabas Alto but no zipper?



Yes, cabas alto


----------



## vinbenphon1

Scooch said:


> Meetings all day today so needed the big girl!


Gasp, she is not wearling her seat belt. Lol.


----------



## LVmyakita

My Saintonge in Jamaica! Perfect travel bag!


----------



## Melfontana

LVmyakita said:


> My Saintonge in Jamaica! Perfect travel bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302092



Beautiful - I love it with the monogram strap. 
Did you remove the original one?


----------



## cajhingle

at Universal Studios Florida, perfect crossbody


----------



## chloebagfreak

Wearing my Alma BB since we keep having on and off rain 
Love it!


----------



## LVmyakita

Melfontana said:


> Beautiful - I love it with the monogram strap.
> Did you remove the original one?


Thank you. I did.  It was to short for me. I like it much better now.


----------



## Iamminda

cajhingle said:


> at Universal Studios Florida, perfect crossbody



What a cool picture in front of the WWHP!!  I want a yummy butterbeer now .  Have fun.


----------



## Iamminda

chloebagfreak said:


> Wearing my Alma BB since we keep having on and off rain
> Love it!
> View attachment 4302191


I like your coat — it looks great with your beautiful Alma


----------



## fyn72

chloebagfreak said:


> Wearing my Alma BB since we keep having on and off rain
> Love it!
> View attachment 4302191



Love your outfit! [emoji7] alma Looks great on you!


----------



## Rani

chloebagfreak said:


> Wearing my Alma BB since we keep having on and off rain
> Love it!
> View attachment 4302191


Alma bb looks great on you!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Iamminda said:


> I like your coat — it looks great with your beautiful Alma





fyn72 said:


> Love your outfit! [emoji7] alma Looks great on you!





Rani said:


> Alma bb looks great on you!


Thanks so much 
It is such a perfect bag for this weather,,yet so fun and elegant to wear when we went to dinner for my son's girlfriend's birthday
I have two leopard coats that I LOVE to wear!
Xo


----------



## Aliluvlv

cajhingle said:


> at Universal Studios Florida, perfect crossbody


Soooo jealous, you're at my happy place.  Hope you're having a great time! Great idea making it a crossbody. Would love to see how you did the ties to make that work. [emoji1] 





chloebagfreak said:


> Wearing my Alma BB since we keep having on and off rain
> Love it!
> View attachment 4302191


[emoji173] Awesome look!


----------



## Fierymo

Enjoying my multicolor luck it bracelet. Haven't worn this in a while.


----------



## LouisV76




----------



## bbcerisette66

LouisV76 said:


> View attachment 4302598



Is it the Twist MM ? Gorgeous !!! Could you please tell me what  fits in it or take a pic of all what you put inside.


----------



## LV_4ever

LouisV76 said:


> View attachment 4302598



Love the twist! Looks great on you.


----------



## chloebagfreak

LouisV76 said:


> View attachment 4302598


So cute I love the whole look!


----------



## LouisV76

bbcerisette66 said:


> Is it the Twist MM ? Gorgeous !!! Could you please tell me what  fits in it or take a pic of all what you put inside.



yes - it is the mm in hot pink[emoji176]
thank you so much for your kind words[emoji8]


was to lazy to switch wallets so the zippy came with me plus the iphone


----------



## LouisV76

LV_4ever said:


> Love the twist! Looks great on you.





chloebagfreak said:


> So cute I love the whole look!



thank you guys so much


----------



## bbcerisette66

LouisV76 said:


> yes - it is the mm in hot pink[emoji176]
> thank you so much for your kind words[emoji8]
> View attachment 4302819
> 
> was to lazy to switch wallets so the zippy came with me plus the iphone



Very useful. Thank you very much for the pic. It’s a very beautiful bag.


----------



## Mareisco

My lovely wife in the Louvre museum. Sporty Karl x Kaia hoodie and the Alma in blue Epi leather.


----------



## dejahlovelee

Fall walk with my Sac Rabat [emoji260]


----------



## dejahlovelee

Car Rides wit my Berri MM


----------



## MooMooVT

dejahlovelee said:


> Car Rides wit my Berri MM


How are you enjoying your Berri and how is it holding up? Considering this in 2019! Beautiful!


----------



## Rhl2987

Cocktail holiday party this evening with my Cannes!


----------



## leechiyong

Costco date night:


----------



## Aliluvlv

Mareisco said:


> My lovely wife in the Louvre museum. Sporty Karl x Kaia hoodie and the Alma in blue Epi leather.


Wow!


----------



## dejahlovelee

MooMooVT said:


> How are you enjoying your Berri and how is it holding up? Considering this in 2019! Beautiful!



I love the Berri! It’s held up very well but I rotate my bags A LOT. It is a bag that absolutely recruited an organizer in my opinion in order to be functional. It’s overall a great bag and very classy style.


----------



## watchmybag

Friday night sons basketball game


----------



## vargagirl

LVmyakita said:


> My Saintonge in Jamaica! Perfect travel bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302092


Could you please take a photo of the side - how does it look with the strap cut off? Thank you!


----------



## Fernsmum

First outing with my New Wave Heart bag today


----------



## Sandra.AT

First outing with my new to me alma pm cruise 2016...alma pm is finally back in my collection with a different pattern and finally a monogram bag with black leather


----------



## misstrine85

Out strolling in the park with my babyboy and fuchsia epi pochette [emoji173]️ (and then the rain came...)


----------



## PurseHappiness

At the salon fir my teen daughter's nail repair!  Enjoying the moment while reading tpf on my phone!  Happy weekend to all!


----------



## Nat_CAN

Taking my little guy skiing, we live in a winter country and we love winter sports, maybe that’s why I like this year XMAS animation so much, so cute ❤️


----------



## LouisV76

bbcerisette66 said:


> Very useful. Thank you very much for the pic. It’s a very beautiful bag.



thank you - it really is


----------



## misstrine85

Out for chocolate-brunch with my mother and our Speedies [emoji173]️


----------



## snibor

Sandra.AT said:


> First outing with my new to me alma pm cruise 2016...alma pm is finally back in my collection with a different pattern and finally a monogram bag with black leather
> View attachment 4303325



I’ve always liked this piece. Awesome!


----------



## fyn72

Out for Breakfast this Sunday morning [emoji4]


----------



## chocolateturtle

Going to the mall


----------



## sera3m45

Alma bb joining our sushi dinner [emoji4]


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy New Year my LV friends! Here are some pics from my travels - both to planned & spontaneous hot spots


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## LVintage_LVoe

ADreamDeferred said:


> The view from beautiful Orlando, Florida. On vacation with fiance. Cabas Piano is enjoying the sights! [emoji41] (Have seen a lot of Neverfulls of course lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300840
> View attachment 4300841
> View attachment 4300842


How do you take care of all the vachetta at bottom? I'm afraid of it that's why I keep putting off buying this bag (pre-loved). But I really love the style and the size.


----------



## dejahlovelee

Montsouris riding shotgun


----------



## miss_chiff

MyBelongs to Louis said:


>


I truly enjoyed seeing all your wonderful pictures!  Thanks for sharing your trip with us. Was quite refreshing.


----------



## viewwing

MyBelongs to Louis said:


>


Welcome to Singapore! Hope u liked it there.


----------



## Prada Prince

Moseying with my Catogram Speedy...


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy New Year my LV friends! Here are some pics from my travels - both to planned & spontaneous hot spots



Welcome back and Happy New Year V .  These are fantastic photos — I especially like the one of your MP on the kimono-clad mannequin, the green (spinach?) soba noodles, and the building from the Crazy Rich Asians movie (one of my 2 favorite movies of 2019).  So glad to see you had a fabulous trip .


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Getting ready to go out with my mono Graceful PM with Mono crossbody strap and my Burberry owl charm.


----------



## hers4eva

Happy Holidays and Happy New Year 2019 to all my sweet Purse Ladies here 






Hugs your little Tzu boy


----------



## musiclover

Enjoying a beverage with Sunday morning brunch and mini-pochette


----------



## musiclover

Just a pretty picture of my LV essentials.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

miss_chiff said:


> I truly enjoyed seeing all your wonderful pictures!  Thanks for sharing your trip with us. Was quite refreshing.


So sweet, MS
My pleasure, I'm happy you like them!


viewwing said:


> Welcome to Singapore! Hope u liked it there.


It was amazing as my 1st visit - so beautiful10x better irl!


Iamminda said:


> Welcome back and Happy New Year V .  These are fantastic photos — I especially like the one of your MP on the kimono-clad mannequin, the green (spinach?) soba noodles, and the building from the Crazy Rich Asians movie (one of my 2 favorite movies of 2019).  So glad to see you had a fabulous trip .


Thank you, lovely Minda I'm glad you liked the pics! That tempura & cold soba noodles dish was my absolute fave - especially with the ground ginger, wasabi & sesame seeds mixed into the dip. SO YUMMY! I ate it at least 8 times LOL

I also saw your latest DE addition but didn't get a chance to comment. Congrats on your new beauty & I wish you wear it in good health and happiness this year! Happy 2019!


----------



## gburgnicole

Johnpauliegal said:


> Getting ready to go out with my mono Graceful PM with Mono crossbody strap and my Burberry owl charm.
> 
> View attachment 4304652


That looks so nice.  I have a question for you.  I'm considering the Graceful pm.  Does it hold a decent amount of stuff?  I generally need to have a wallet, phone, keys, a small make-up pouch, and maybe a bag of snacks for my son.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

More sporadic pics from Asia & Italy


----------



## Johnpauliegal

gburgnicole said:


> That looks so nice.  I have a question for you.  I'm considering the Graceful pm.  Does it hold a decent amount of stuff?  I generally need to have a wallet, phone, keys, a small make-up pouch, and maybe a bag of snacks for my son.


It’s a beautiful bag and holds a lot of stuff. You should have no problem with those items. I’ll try showing visuals tomorrow with those items.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Enjoying a beverage with Sunday morning brunch and mini-pochette
> View attachment 4304695



Your MP pairs beautifully with your delicious beverage  — hope you had a lovely brunch.  And great photo of your monogram essentials.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you, lovely Minda I'm glad you liked the pics! That tempura & cold soba noodles dish was my absolute fave - especially with the ground ginger, wasabi & sesame seeds mixed into the dip. SO YUMMY! I ate it at least 8 times LOL
> 
> I also saw your latest DE addition but didn't get a chance to comment. Congrats on your new beauty & I wish you wear it in good health and happiness this year! Happy 2019!



Thanks V .   And thanks for the additional vacation action photos — happy to know you had a fantastic trip and delicious food.


----------



## AndreaM99




----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Your MP pairs beautifully with your delicious beverage  — hope you had a lovely brunch.  And great photo of your monogram essentials.


It was a delicious brunch, thank you. Smoked salmon eggs Benedict with Parmesan potatoes so quite wonderful, rounded out with piping hot coffee. And it’s sunny here at home so a lovely morning!  

My love for monogram still remains strong!  It’s fun to bring them out. I just enjoy looking at, and using my things.


----------



## Poochie231080

MyBelongs to Louis said:


>



Gorgeous pics V! Hope you are having a blast


----------



## Poochie231080

Today’s companion


----------



## Everlv

Louisgyal37 said:


> Relaxing at the salon with my 3 year old baby
> View attachment 4290651


What is the name of this bag again? I love it and need to find one pre-owned somewhere


----------



## luvLV18

LouisV76 said:


> View attachment 4302598



LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## luvLV18

Sandra.AT said:


> First outing with my new to me alma pm cruise 2016...alma pm is finally back in my collection with a different pattern and finally a monogram bag with black leather
> View attachment 4303325


Love the bag and the nail color!


----------



## luvLV18

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy New Year my LV friends! Here are some pics from my travels - both to planned & spontaneous hot spots



These pics are beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Louisgyal37

Everlv said:


> What is the name of this bag again? I love it and need to find one pre-owned somewhere


It’s called the twice, old name twinset. She’s my most used crossbody, love her...


----------



## LouisV76

luvLV18 said:


> LOVE IT!!!!!



thank you


----------



## misstrine85

Ribera Mini in the park [emoji173]️


----------



## Poochie231080

Wearing petite malle to work, because why not??


----------



## LL777

Montaigne MM at work


----------



## Sunshine mama

cajhingle said:


> at Universal Studios Florida, perfect crossbody


Lucky!!! Does the bag survive well in the lockers?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Poochie231080 said:


> Wearing petite malle to work, because why not??


Exactly!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Soooo jealous, you're at my happy place.  Hope you're having a great time! Great idea making it a crossbody. Would love to see how you did the ties to make that work. [emoji1] [emoji173] Awesome look!


I'm so jealous too!


----------



## amstevens714

Sandra.AT said:


> First outing with my new to me alma pm cruise 2016...alma pm is finally back in my collection with a different pattern and finally a monogram bag with black leather
> View attachment 4303325


Love this! Great addition to your collection. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Yuki85

It is a bit small for winter but I still love it - classic is classic [emoji1]


----------



## Sandra.AT

amstevens714 said:


> Love this! Great addition to your collection. Where did you get it from?


Thank you[emoji1] [emoji12] .. I bought it via a second hand website where private seller sell their stuff


----------



## Sandra.AT

snibor said:


> I’ve always liked this piece. Awesome!





luvLV18 said:


> Love the bag and the nail color!


Thank you [emoji1] [emoji2] I love monogram with black leather ..I hope LV releases more pieces


----------



## TangerineKandy

Waiting to board with my PM!


----------



## Poochie231080

Bag twinning with bff at my shop


----------



## vinbenphon1

LVmyakita said:


> My Saintonge in Jamaica! Perfect travel bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302092


Happy holidays. 



Fernsmum said:


> View attachment 4303253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First outing with my New Wave Heart bag today


Looks perfect.



Sandra.AT said:


> First outing with my new to me alma pm cruise 2016...alma pm is finally back in my collection with a different pattern and finally a monogram bag with black leather
> View attachment 4303325


Gorgeous. Looks cold there.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Nat_CAN said:


> Taking my little guy skiing, we live in a winter country and we love winter sports, maybe that’s why I like this year XMAS animation so much, so cute ❤️


I miss the snow. Make a snow ball for me.



fyn72 said:


> Out for Breakfast this Sunday morning [emoji4]


Yum.



sera3m45 said:


> Alma bb joining our sushi dinner [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4304033


Yummo.



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy New Year my LV friends! Here are some pics from my travels - both to planned & spontaneous hot spots


Love Singapore.



dejahlovelee said:


> Montsouris riding shotgun


Thank goodness he is wearing the seatbelt. Lol.



Prada Prince said:


> Moseying with my Catogram Speedy...
> View attachment 4304457


Purrfect.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Poochie231080 said:


> Wearing petite malle to work, because why not??


Absolutely.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Poochie231080 said:


> Bag twinning with bff at my shop


So cute.


----------



## Fernsmum

vinbenphon1 said:


> Happy holidays.
> 
> 
> Looks perfect.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous. Looks cold there.


Thank you


----------



## keishapie1973

Siena MM...


----------



## LGGSZCA

My Thursday work buddy. Also a wallet and a cosmetic bag inside.


----------



## LGGSZCA

My three favorites!


----------



## LGGSZCA

littlewing1957 said:


> My new (to me) Tournelle PM. This is her first day at work and I am getting loads of compliments. I just adore her!


Beautiful!


----------



## Heatherv

My Tuleiries


----------



## Kendogger2002

Perfect men’s vuitton boots for the rare California rain (co-starring old Celine medium luggage tote).


----------



## Crimson899

LL777 said:


> Montaigne MM at work



Beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## ivonna

Been running errands with Miss Pallas today


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ivonna said:


> Been running errands with Miss Pallas today
> View attachment 4313456


I love ur shoes  and bag of course


----------



## Nat_CAN

Waitng for our piano lessons


----------



## Poochie231080

Yesterday’s companions


----------



## misstrine85

With me at the hospital for a quick check-up: my DE Speedy 35 [emoji173]️


----------



## TheMoon

Me shopping with my pallas clutch in noir.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Kendogger2002 said:


> Perfect men’s vuitton boots for the rare California rain (co-starring old Celine medium luggage tote).
> 
> View attachment 4313401
> View attachment 4313402


Great pics! I’ve never considered the Celine to be unisex before, it looks fantastic and rugged with your boots


----------



## Missydora

Having a lovely stroll outside the Art Science museum,  enjoying the beautiful scenery with the love lock alma bb.


----------



## joy14

6 ring key holder waiting to see the dentist on this snowy day. [emoji300]️#verniscerise


----------



## Iamminda

Missydora said:


> Having a lovely stroll outside the Art Science museum,  enjoying the beautiful scenery with the love lock alma bb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314020



Your Alma is just stunning.  And the scenery is so beautiful.  The more pics I see of Singapore, the more I fall in love with it and want to visit.


----------



## oknicoleee

I just HAD to post this over filtered picture of my first attempt at styling my new PSM!  I shortened the straps a different way, and I like it A LOT better! I looped the whole strap through the rivet instead!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Missydora said:


> Having a lovely stroll outside the Art Science museum,  enjoying the beautiful scenery with the love lock alma bb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314020


This is so cute and pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

oknicoleee said:


> I just HAD to post this over filtered picture of my first attempt at styling my new PSM!  I shortened the straps a different way, and I like it A LOT better! I looped the whole strap through the rivet instead!


You look adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Gotta bundle up now. I'm glad my Alma BB is basically weatherproof!


----------



## oknicoleee

Sunshine mama said:


> Gotta bundle up now. I'm glad my Alma BB is basically weatherproof!


LOVE!! It hits you at such a great length, quite stunning!


----------



## oknicoleee

Nat_CAN said:


> Waitng for our piano lessons


hello fellow canuck!


----------



## Iamminda

First day using my Kensington Bowler with the handles tucked inside the outer pockets.  Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Gotta bundle up now. I'm glad my Alma BB is basically weatherproof!



Looking good — This little beauty suits you so well


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> First day using my Kensington Bowler with the handles tucked inside the outer pockets.  Have a good weekend everyone



A rare modshot of Minda—looking fabulous[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> First day using my Kensington Bowler with the handles tucked inside the outer pockets.  Have a good weekend everyone


OMG!!! This looks soooo good on you!!!!! And what is that bag next to you?????? 



Iamminda said:


> Looking good — This little beauty suits you so well


Thank you!!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Gotta bundle up now. I'm glad my Alma BB is basically weatherproof!



Hello SSSSSSMama—your hair looks so fab[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!!!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

GeorginaLavender said:


> A rare modshot of Minda—looking fabulous[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!!



Hey, wait a minute—what’s in the gift bag [emoji6][emoji6]?


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> Hello SSSSSSMama—your hair looks so fab[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!!!!


You are sooooooo funny with the sssssss!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> You are sooooooo funny with the sssssss!



And lazy to spell out Super Sexy, Smart, Sassy, Stupendous, Sunshine—I’m gonna need the Chat Ladies to help fill out the rest!! [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> A rare modshot of Minda—looking fabulous[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!!





Sunshine mama said:


> OMG!!! This looks soooo good on you!!!!! And what is that bag next to you??????
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!



Thanks so much lovelies.  This is probably my first LV “mod shot” (maybe my last, lol).   Will reveal a small item when I get home later.  

And don’t forget S as in Splendid and Spectacular for SSSSSSSSM


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much lovelies.  This is probably my first LV “mod shot” (maybe my last, lol).   Will reveal a small item when I get home later.
> 
> And don’t forget S as in Splendid and Spectacular for SSSSSSSSM



Thanks for the assist Minda—Splendid and Spectacular is pretty Smashingly Stupendous [emoji6][emoji6].

We need More Marvelous Magical Minda Modshots [emoji6][emoji6][emoji122][emoji122][emoji173]️[emoji173]️.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> And lazy to spell out Super Sexy, Smart, Sassy, Stupendous, Sunshine—I’m gonna need the Chat Ladies to help fill out the rest!! [emoji6][emoji6]





Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much lovelies.  This is probably my first LV “mod shot” (maybe my last, lol).   Will reveal a small item when I get home later.
> 
> And don’t forget S as in Splendid and Spectacular for SSSSSSSSM





GeorginaLavender said:


> Thanks for the assist Minda—Splendid and Spectacular is pretty Smashingly Stupendous [emoji6][emoji6].
> 
> We need More Marvelous Magical Minda Modshots [emoji6][emoji6][emoji122][emoji122][emoji173]️[emoji173]️.



Obviously,  you two are SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Kateryna Lux

We are getting a puppy of White Swiss Shepherd 
Today was the best day ever - we went to the breeder to select our baby from the litter
Of course my LV is accompanying me everywhere  I go.... that was really an action day for my purse


----------



## Nat_CAN

oknicoleee said:


> hello fellow canuck!


Hi


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nat_CAN said:


> Hi


So that's what "CAN" means! Am I right?


----------



## Nat_CAN

Sunshine mama said:


> So that's what "CAN" means! Am I right?


Yes :- ).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kateryna Lux said:


> We are getting a puppy of White Swiss Shepherd
> Today was the best day ever - we went to the breeder to select our baby from the litter
> Of course my LV is accompanying me everywhere  I go.... that was really an action day for my purse
> 
> View attachment 4314602
> View attachment 4314603


Oh wow! Your baby is so sweeweet!!! Congrats!!! And > love your bag too!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> First day using my Kensington Bowler with the handles tucked inside the outer pockets.  Have a good weekend everyone


Wowza that's so gorgeous M! What a great looking bag. We absolutely need more mod shots of you!  You look amazing! I was so distracted by your spectacular bag I almost missed the other goodie in the bag.  How exciting!  Looking forward to seeing what's inside [emoji3] Happy weekend to you too!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Kateryna Lux said:


> We are getting a puppy of White Swiss Shepherd
> Today was the best day ever - we went to the breeder to select our baby from the litter
> Of course my LV is accompanying me everywhere  I go.... that was really an action day for my purse
> 
> View attachment 4314602
> View attachment 4314603


Omg Love the bag the beautiful shepherds, all of it! [emoji177]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Wowza that's so gorgeous M! What a great looking bag. We absolutely need more mod shots of you!  You look amazing! I was so distracted by your spectacular bag I almost missed the other goodie in the bag.  How exciting!  Looking forward to seeing what's inside [emoji3] Happy weekend to you too!



Thanks so much A .  Regarding this first mod shot of mine on this thread, I thought “New Year.  New Bag.  Why Not?”   Lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much A .  Regarding this first mod shot of mine on this thread, I thought “New Year.  New Bag.  Why Not?”   Lol.


Yeah! It's 2019!


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

My first pic in tpf


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Feeling good with my beauties


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> First day using my Kensington Bowler with the handles tucked inside the outer pockets.  Have a good weekend everyone


Looks awesome on you Minda!! A very classy design


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Gotta bundle up now. I'm glad my Alma BB is basically weatherproof!


Looking beautiful and sexy with your Alma BB and scarf! And I just love your hair SSSSSSSSmama! Your color, the length and smooth texture of your hair. Mine won't behave that way unless my hairdresser does it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

GeorginaLavender said:


> Hello SSSSSSMama—your hair looks so fab[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!!!!


I know right? I just said the same thing about her hair. I have hair envy now


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Looks awesome on you Minda!! A very classy design



Thanks so much ATB .  It’s working out so far, lol.


----------



## shalomjude

Iamminda said:


> First day using my Kensington Bowler with the handles tucked inside the outer pockets.  Have a good weekend everyone


Love this ... you look fab


----------



## Melli12

At my Mom‘s house yesterday before going shopping


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Yeah! It's 2019!



[emoji16][emoji23][emoji38]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Mommy duties today. After fetching the kids from school (last day of periodical exams), we headed to Kumon Center for their supplementary studies. I miss using old lady Speedy [emoji173]️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Marie. Alyssa said:


> My first pic in tpf
> View attachment 4314860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling good with my beauties


What a beautiful display of your beauties!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> Hello SSSSSSMama—your hair looks so fab[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!!!!





Addicted to bags said:


> Looking beautiful and sexy with your Alma BB and scarf! And I just love your hair SSSSSSSSmama! Your color, the length and smooth texture of your hair. Mine won't behave that way unless my hairdresser does it.





Addicted to bags said:


> I know right? I just said the same thing about her hair. I have hair envy now



Thank you lovely ladies!!! That picture was taken with good lighting for my hair,  and I happen to be having a good hair "moment". My hair doesn't always look like this either!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> [emoji16][emoji23][emoji38]


Yup!! I got this quote from you GL! And I use this phrase now to enable myself to anything I want! Haha! It's 2019!


----------



## Iamminda

shalomjude said:


> Love this ... you look fab



Thank you SJ — you are the fab one


----------



## iamthecutest

With Speedy B 25 and a little Azur inside for some cheer


----------



## iamthecutest

Oops, missed pic upload.  
	

		
			
		

		
	





iamthecutest said:


> With Speedy B 25 and a little Azur inside for some cheer


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> First day using my Kensington Bowler with the handles tucked inside the outer pockets.  Have a good weekend everyone


IM, your Kensington Bowler looks great on you!  How did it feel to be using her?


----------



## musiclover

Kateryna Lux said:


> We are getting a puppy of White Swiss Shepherd
> Today was the best day ever - we went to the breeder to select our baby from the litter
> Of course my LV is accompanying me everywhere  I go.... that was really an action day for my purse
> 
> View attachment 4314602
> View attachment 4314603


These are beautiful pictures!  Thank you for sharing. Your bag is gorgeous but your puppy is just so precious.


----------



## musiclover

Marie. Alyssa said:


> My first pic in tpf
> View attachment 4314860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling good with my beauties


Beautiful picture!  I love all your pretty things.


----------



## MooMooVT

Marie. Alyssa said:


> My first pic in tpf
> View attachment 4314860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling good with my beauties


Welcome! Beautiful collection.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> IM, your Kensington Bowler looks great on you!  How did it feel to be using her?



Thanks so much ML .  So far so good especially using the shoulder strap.  We will see how it goes (since I never thought I would get a Speedy type of bag, lol).


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much ML .  So far so good especially using the shoulder strap.  We will see how it goes (since I never thought I would get a Speedy type of bag, lol).


I think this style looks really smart on you!  I am loving the DE and the brass V. I think we both have the monogram card case with the brass V but mine is red.  Do you have the black one?


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> I think this style looks really smart on you!  I am loving the DE and the brass V. I think we both have the monogram card case with the brass V but mine is red.  Do you have the black one?


Thanks .  I had the red kimono card case before — and just loved the look.


----------



## Chiichan

musiclover said:


> I think this style looks really smart on you!  I am loving the DE and the brass V. I think we both have the monogram card case with the brass V but mine is red.  Do you have the black one?



I agree! It looks dressier than a Speedy.


----------



## Aleksa1234

Marie. Alyssa said:


> My first pic in tpf
> View attachment 4314860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling good with my beauties


So beautiful!


----------



## musiclover

Chiichan said:


> I agree! It looks dressier than a Speedy.


It’s a very classy style.  I really love it!


----------



## MelissaElaine

Just me and my monogram Ellipse PM. Sometimes I wish I would have gotten the MM instead.


----------



## sera3m45

Celebrating fiance's birthday at LA Prime [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

iamthecutest said:


> Oops, missed pic upload.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315542


That mini pochette is too cute!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Marie. Alyssa said:


> My first pic in tpf
> View attachment 4314860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling good with my beauties


Nice first pic! Welcome to tPF! We're Jeanne wallet twins, btw! [emoji4]


----------



## Sunshine mama

MelissaElaine said:


> Just me and my monogram Ellipse PM. Sometimes I wish I would have gotten the MM instead.


Oh I love the way the PM looks on you though!


----------



## Compass Rose

MelissaElaine said:


> Just me and my monogram Ellipse PM. Sometimes I wish I would have gotten the MM instead.


No!  That is the perfect size for that bag and you!


----------



## italianlolita

MelissaElaine said:


> Just me and my monogram Ellipse PM. Sometimes I wish I would have gotten the MM instead.



What a lovely lady! The weather behind you looks beautiful. Here in Chicago, we have a heavy amount of snow at this time.


----------



## XCCX

Does this count as an “in action” shot? 

With the new rockstuds:


----------



## Sunshine mama

XCCX said:


> Does this count as an “in action” shot?
> 
> With the new rockstuds:
> 
> View attachment 4316199


Yes! And it's very clever of you with this action shot! 2 beauties are always better then 1.


----------



## XCCX

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes! And it's very clever of you with this action shot! 2 beauties are always better then 1.



Thank you!

You know the excitement when you unbox something.. all you want to do is post it everywhere! Lol


----------



## Iamminda

XCCX said:


> Does this count as an “in action” shot?
> 
> With the new rockstuds:
> 
> View attachment 4316199



Absolutely counts!!!  Your PM is checking out your gorgeous new Rockstuds.  Enjoy your newbies,


----------



## XCCX

Iamminda said:


> Absolutely counts!!!  Your PM is checking out your gorgeous new Rockstuds.  Enjoy your newbies,



Thank you!


----------



## dejahlovelee

Shopping with my Berri today


----------



## Clairen4

Traveling with my Odeon PM (hitch hiking in my work bad). Hahahaha


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clairen4 said:


> Traveling with my Odeon PM (hitch hiking in my work bad). Hahahaha


My LVs usually hitchhike too when I travel.


----------



## snibor

MelissaElaine said:


> Just me and my monogram Ellipse PM. Sometimes I wish I would have gotten the MM instead.



I still luv this.  Such a classic piece.  Looks great!


----------



## 1LV

The sweet little NF PM


----------



## MelissaElaine

snibor said:


> I still luv this.  Such a classic piece.  Looks great!



Thanks so much!! Yes, I do still love it!


----------



## MelissaElaine

italianlolita said:


> What a lovely lady! The weather behind you looks beautiful. Here in Chicago, we have a heavy amount of snow at this time.



Thank you! Yeah, we don't get snow where I live in California. It has been raining off and on, but no snow unless I drive like 2.5 hours.


----------



## MooMooVT

dejahlovelee said:


> Shopping with my Berri today


LOVE the Berri. Considering this as my next bag.


----------



## Wamgurl

MelissaElaine said:


> Just me and my monogram Ellipse PM. Sometimes I wish I would have gotten the MM instead.



Gorgeous[emoji7]


----------



## vinbenphon1

MelissaElaine said:


> Just me and my monogram Ellipse PM. Sometimes I wish I would have gotten the MM instead.


You both look stunning.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Yup!! I got this quote from you GL! And I use this phrase now to enable myself to anything I want! Haha! It's 2019!



I don’t have kids, but I was a kid once.  When I used to ask my Mom for the reasons for something, she’d just say, “because I say so.”  No logic or reasoning.

So when I can’t come up with a real reason, or just being silly, I add, “It’s 2019....” [emoji6][emoji16][emoji23]


----------



## dejahlovelee

Nail shop [emoji1501]


----------



## LGGSZCA

Going out on a date with my mini LV.


----------



## HampsteadLV

@fashionbaglv


----------



## dejahlovelee

MooMooVT said:


> LOVE the Berri. Considering this as my next bag.



Go for it! It’s the best hobo imo[emoji177]


----------



## LGGSZCA

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 4317506
> 
> 
> @fashionbaglv


Beautiful collection.  I am considering  speedy in the same color. What size is yours?


----------



## AManIntoFashion

My first LV purchase! Ironically a year ago, I could have cared less about LV. Now, I may be hooked.


----------



## LGGSZCA

AManIntoFashion said:


> My first LV purchase! Ironically a year ago, I could have cared less about LV. Now, I may be hooked.[/QUOTE
> Mine started with a wallet. Now I am offically hooked.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

It's hard not to get hooked. After your first piece, you start eyeing the next and then it just becomes a luxurious 'vicious cycle'. Lol


----------



## usmcwifey

My shopping buddy [emoji173]️


----------



## Bella2015

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh wow! Your baby is so sweeweet!!! Congrats!!! And > love your bag too!!!



Plus one. Love your fur baby.


----------



## fyn72

Enjoying the view with daughter, mother and grandmother today [emoji177]


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> Enjoying the view with daughter, mother and grandmother today [emoji177]


So beautiful-the bag and the view! I wish it was summer here too!


----------



## Clairen4

AManIntoFashion said:


> It's hard not to get hooked. After your first piece, you start eyeing the next and then it just becomes a luxurious 'vicious cycle'. Lol



TRUTH!!!!


----------



## essiedub

M5_Traveler said:


> Finally had time to organize all my shopping bags. I just can’t convince myself to throw away the shopping bags that I have left.


Take them back to the store. If in good shape, they can reuse


----------



## dejahlovelee

[emoji304]Berri MM


----------



## Scooch

My newest pre-loved piece, Trevi GM hanging out at work today!


----------



## leechiyong

Lunching with LV:


----------



## Poochie231080

After work visit to my store


----------



## HampsteadLV

LGGSZCA said:


> Beautiful collection.  I am considering  speedy in the same color. What size is yours?



30


----------



## AndreaM99

Scooch said:


> My newest pre-loved piece, Trevi GM hanging out at work today!


This bag is such a beauty, I am happy I was able to find one as well, but PM size and I love her! Is not GM  little heavy? Or not at all for you? I am not sure if I should go for GM as well...


----------



## littlewing1957

LGGSZCA said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks. I can't believe how much I am enjoying this bag!


----------



## Sibelle

Afternoon coffee with my Neverfull  .


----------



## Scooch

AndreaM99 said:


> This bag is such a beauty, I am happy I was able to find one as well, but PM size and I love her! Is not GM  little heavy? Or not at all for you? I am not sure if I should go for GM as well...



GM is perfect for me, I can carry everything I need and with the shoulder strap, it’s very comfortable to carry!


----------



## Fierymo

Waiting patiently for the meeting to start. Suhali Le Confident with a very slight modification.


----------



## Fierymo

Scooch said:


> My newest pre-loved piece, Trevi GM hanging out at work today!


Lovely.  How do you find the bag in terms of weight?


----------



## britiam

Iamminda said:


> First day using my Kensington Bowler with the handles tucked inside the outer pockets.  Have a good weekend everyone


Oh I just bought this purse. I would have never considered tucking the handles!


----------



## Iamminda

britiam said:


> Oh I just bought this purse. I would have never considered tucking the handles!



Oh yeah and Congrats, bag twins .  I hope you love it too.  I saw a Ytube video where the person tucked the handles in on their KB — I really like the way it looks on the shoulder like that.  Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## britiam

Thank you! I hadn't ever seen the KB but fell in love. I am totally not a handle person either.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

MyBelongs to Louis said:


>



Stunning pictures! You definitely have to post more pictures like this


----------



## LGGSZCA

My vintage Boulogne 30! She has seen many miles. Cant remember when I bought her 1
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 997?


----------



## Scooch

Fierymo said:


> Lovely.  How do you find the bag in terms of weight?


To me its not too heavy, I do load it up with my everyday things but the shoulder strap is very comfortable if it gets heavy on my arm. I won't take it out shopping all day, I have cross body bags for that, but for everyday, its perfect for me!


----------



## Fierymo

LGGSZCA said:


> My vintage Boulogne 30! She has seen many miles. Cant remember when I bought her 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4318424
> View attachment 4319141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 997?


Wow the Boulogne looks almost new! You have taken good care of her.


----------



## LGGSZCA

Fierymo said:


> Wow the Boulogne looks almost new! You have taken good care of her.


Thank you! I lover her!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My Jeanne wallet's pouch and cardholder will be in action tomorrow! Haha! The Jeanne wallet fits in my Coach Mini Borough but I don't need all the things I stuffed in the wallet so.. (excuse the background mess, I'm preparing for our DS's 10th birthday tomorrow [emoji512][emoji322][emoji4]


----------



## Sanzy

Using my speedy after a year..


----------



## Butterflyweed

Sanzy said:


> Using my speedy after a year..



Beautiful Classic bag!


----------



## Chiichan

In my Chloé bucket bag, in the waiting room at the Dr’s office.


----------



## Sanzy

Butterflyweed said:


> Beautiful Classic bag!


Thanks! of course I brought it out the day it's pouring rain outside =/ . i'm so bad at checking the weather before leaving the house


----------



## ladyd14

Out and About with Miss Alma PM ☺️


----------



## LGGSZCA

LGGSZCA said:


> Thank you! I lover her!


The date code on her is that she was made in France In march of 1995. she's been a pleasure to own.


----------



## mmajolica

At the office with the Speedy B 25 ☺️ It’s been icy raining here but still carrying it to not fear the vachetta. i’m determined to make this an all-weather bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Chiichan said:


> In my Chloé bucket bag, in the waiting room at the Dr’s office.


Like your SLGs — and bag of course


----------



## MooMooVT

Chiichan said:


> In my Chloé bucket bag, in the waiting room at the Dr’s office.


My two loves - Chloe and LV


----------



## musiclover

Chiichan said:


> In my Chloé bucket bag, in the waiting room at the Dr’s office.


Love all the DE, Chiichan!


----------



## fyn72

I just received the gold twist bracelet  which I will pair with my clear with gold inclusion today  [emoji92]


----------



## GiaDiamond

Chiichan said:


> In my Chloé bucket bag, in the waiting room at the Dr’s office.



We have very similar taste! I have all the same SLGs in the same print you have! And I adore Chloe


----------



## Hotsauna

Departing for Berlin.


----------



## fyn72

Heading Out for dinner with favorite pm


----------



## fyn72

No.. I couldn’t eat it all [emoji13] with favorite pm


----------



## Chiichan

GiaDiamond said:


> We have very similar taste! I have all the same SLGs in the same print you have! And I adore Chloe



Yay! I love seeing a mix of prints! [emoji4]


----------



## JoeyLouis

Fernsmum said:


> View attachment 4303253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First outing with my New Wave Heart bag today



So cute! I was contemplating on getting this as mine and SO initials are L & V [emoji7]


----------



## Fernsmum

JoeyLouis said:


> So cute! I was contemplating on getting this as mine and SO initials are L & V [emoji7]


Thank you 
Wow thats sweet having the same initials


----------



## kkfiregirl

fyn72 said:


> Heading Out for dinner with favorite pm



beautiful as always!


----------



## Nat_CAN

At a swimming lesson


----------



## fyn72

kkfiregirl said:


> beautiful as always!


Aww Thank you so much!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Nat_CAN said:


> At a swimming lesson



Stunning!


----------



## nvie

While waiting....


----------



## Hollie91999

Happy Saturday tPF.
It's been awhile since I've been on here.  Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## leechiyong

Took the pochette voyage out today.  So convenient.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Errand day with the Cannes


----------



## vinbenphon1

On our way home...


----------



## Zette77LV

Out with my Speedy Idylle Fusain on this rainy day [emoji7][emoji813]️


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Rhl2987 said:


> Cocktail holiday party this evening with my Cannes!



So pretty! How much can it fit may I ask?


----------



## musiclover

At brunch this morning


----------



## musiclover

Zette77LV said:


> Out with my Speedy Idylle Fusain on this rainy day [emoji7][emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322801


I love this bag!  It’s so pretty!


----------



## musiclover

Hollie91999 said:


> Happy Saturday tPF.
> It's been awhile since I've been on here.  Hope everyone is doing well.


This is a lovely picture!  Thank you for sharing. Brought a smile to my face— I just love all the pink!


----------



## lv_katie

Love using this mini !


----------



## Zette77LV

musiclover said:


> I love this bag!  It’s so pretty!


Thanks!![emoji16]


----------



## fyn72

lv_katie said:


> Love using this mini !



Cute! I love the Mini pochettes [emoji4]


----------



## fyn72

A nice cold drink for some relief on this  hot day


----------



## BoomBoom

Bad pic of my 17 year old Epi Speedy.  The old girl still looks like new!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> At brunch this morning
> View attachment 4323208



Hope you had a lovely brunch ML .  Lovely mono SLGs.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

BoomBoom said:


> Bad pic of my 17 year old Epi Speedy.  The old girl still looks like new!


Wow amazing!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

She is ready for the turbulance.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Oh didn't post the picture


----------



## Cas321

Her first car ride today [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Karina40123

fyn72 said:


> A nice cold drink for some relief on this  hot day


Love it where is your strap from?


----------



## Melli12

Took some drinks in the hotel bar... My Graceful turned out to be my most used bag at the moment. It‘s the best size for me in PM and I can also use her with a crossbody strap


----------



## Sunshine mama

Zette77LV said:


> Out with my Speedy Idylle Fusain on this rainy day [emoji7][emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322801


Love this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hollie91999 said:


> Happy Saturday tPF.
> It's been awhile since I've been on here.  Hope everyone is doing well.


I love all the pink!!!


----------



## nvie

St Germain PM and Emilie


----------



## fyn72

Karina40123 said:


> Love it where is your strap from?


I got a custom made one from Mcraft leather, amazing quality! Makes it easier to pick and and carry on my arm if I want


----------



## Zette77LV

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this!


Thanks!![emoji16]


----------



## Cas321

fyn72 said:


> I got a custom made one from Mcraft leather, amazing quality! Makes it easier to pick and and carry on my arm if I want



That strap is similar to the one on my Duomo Hobo love it . Comfortable and safe !


----------



## Melfontana

Zette77LV said:


> Out with my Speedy Idylle Fusain on this rainy day [emoji7][emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322801



[emoji173]️ this bag!  I have the NF in the same print [emoji4]


----------



## Zette77LV

Melfontana said:


> [emoji173]️ this bag!  I have the NF in the same print [emoji4]


Ohh would love to see it too! [emoji7]


----------



## MainlyBailey

BoomBoom said:


> Bad pic of my 17 year old Epi Speedy.  The old girl still looks like new!


Love this!!! They need to bring this original epi speedy back!!!!


----------



## Poochie231080

Yesterday’s work companions....


----------



## cwool

fyn72 said:


> I got a custom made one from Mcraft leather, amazing quality! Makes it easier to pick and and carry on my arm if I want



Love this! I just ordered this same black strap but w SHW for my epi Noe in noir, it's supposed to arrive tomorrow...I can't wait! [emoji4]


----------



## Dolly Garland




----------



## Sunshine mama

Poochie231080 said:


> Yesterday’s work companions....


Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## yvimaus

At the Office with my new Louis Vuitton Backpack PM ❤


----------



## Cas321

yvimaus said:


> At the Office with my new Louis Vuitton Backpack PM [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324623



Is this much larger than the mini ? I never compared them .


----------



## monkey88

Montaigne BB in Noir


----------



## yvimaus

Cas321 said:


> Is this much larger than the mini ? I never compared them .


Hi, yes it´s bigger. I got the Backpack mini and it was too small for me.
The PM size is perfect - I can carry a water bottle to work with me!


----------



## Rani

monkey88 said:


> Montaigne BB in Noir


Lovely! How are you liking the Montaigne bb?


----------



## Cas321

yvimaus said:


> Hi, yes it´s bigger. I got the Backpack mini and it was too small for me.
> The PM size is perfect - I can carry a water bottle to work with me!



Thanks so much . It’s very lovely enjoy !!!


----------



## monkey88

Rani said:


> Lovely! How are you liking the Montaigne bb?



I love it, perfect size for my frame(5’4) and I always carrying light. I bought a short shoulder strap for my liking and a small pouch to catch it all for this bag, so when it tip over my stuff won’t scattering around. Thinking to get a monogram version, am I crazy! [emoji16]


----------



## Rani

monkey88 said:


> I love it, perfect size for my frame(5’4) and I always carrying light. I bought a short shoulder strap for my liking and a small pouch to catch it all for this bag, so when it tip over my stuff won’t scattering around. Thinking to get a monogram version, am I crazy! [emoji16]


Thank you for your reply. I'm pleased to hear you love it. I don't think it's  crazy to go also go for mono, since you love the style . I love the shape of the Montaigne. I also like the idea of a short shoulder strap, I think this helps with security a bit more since the bag will lie higher up.


----------



## Melfontana

Zette77LV said:


> Ohh would love to see it too! [emoji7]


----------



## Zette77LV

Melfontana said:


>


Wow!! Looks awesome..[emoji7]


----------



## amstevens714

At the museum of science with the kids ☺️


----------



## mueyinter




----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Pochette Metis Empreinte Noir
Almost 2 years old and still perfect


----------



## viewwing

monkey88 said:


> I love it, perfect size for my frame(5’4) and I always carrying light. I bought a short shoulder strap for my liking and a small pouch to catch it all for this bag, so when it tip over my stuff won’t scattering around. Thinking to get a monogram version, am I crazy! [emoji16]


What short shoulder strap did u buy? I’d love be to get one that matches too!


----------



## monkey88

viewwing said:


> What short shoulder strap did u buy? I’d love be to get one that matches too!



I didn’t buy it from LV store this time, because I’m not sure how I will like it, so I got a cheap one from Amazxx, it called VanEnjoy Full Grain Leather Replacement Strap Shoulder Bag Purse, 0.98 inch Width Gold Hardware (Black, Length:24"), so far it does its job, holding up pretty well!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Cote azur is so beautiful and the weather is great  [emoji7]


----------



## fabuleux

Sandra.AT said:


> Cote azur is so beautiful and the weather is great  [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325658
> View attachment 4325659
> View attachment 4325660


You’re in my hometown!!


----------



## MKB0925

Melfontana said:


>


Looks great on you!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

fabuleux said:


> You’re in my hometown!!



J’y serai après demain !!! J’ai hâte [emoji4]


----------



## Sandra.AT

fabuleux said:


> You’re in my hometown!!


Where do you live? Cannes? I like cannes a lot ..more than monaco..tomorrow I will see nizza [emoji2]


----------



## fabuleux

Sandra.AT said:


> Where do you live? Cannes? I like cannes a lot ..more than monaco..tomorrow I will see nizza [emoji2]


I grew up in Cannes and my parents still live there so I go a couple times a year.


----------



## fabuleux

bbcerisette66 said:


> J’y serai après demain !!! J’ai hâte [emoji4]


En vacances?


----------



## Rani

Sandra.AT said:


> Cote azur is so beautiful and the weather is great  [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325658
> View attachment 4325659
> View attachment 4325660


You and your Wave bag look great!


----------



## bbcerisette66

fabuleux said:


> En vacances?



En week-end pour les 50 ans d’une amie [emoji4]


----------



## bbcerisette66

fabuleux said:


> En vacances?



Et là je rentre de Londres où habite ma fille pour rentrer chez moi à côté de Perpignan [emoji4]
Et vendredi go to Cannes !!![emoji12][emoji4]


----------



## Anastasiia D

Neverfull & also there is neonoe. Unfortunately Eva was solved, so no Eva in action. For now the next purchase is Heart Wave. I think. Love it truly from the pictures.


----------



## Anastasiia D

Anastasiia D said:


> Neverfull & also there is neonoe. Unfortunately Eva was solved, so no Eva in action. For now the next purchase is Heart Wave. I think. Love it truly from the pictures.



 * sold ( too fast )


----------



## Fierymo

Business as usual
My Sofia Coppola MM Jasper


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## simplyhappy

Alma BB waiting for lunch with a cute Coach scarf with constellations.


----------



## LV.NYC

Mono Neonoe with the rose superstitions bandeau while at the Tiffany flagship lounge


----------



## Venessa84

Hanging out with Ms. Alma in the backyard after our faux blizzard


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4326353
> 
> 
> Hanging out with Ms. Alma in the backyard after our faux blizzard



Oh wow, love this picture — and your Alma is beautiful!!!


----------



## rukia0814

I'm so happy seeing this. Only if it is not weird for my cles hanging out like this I would keep it as is. My heart is happy seeing them. Missing in pic my Rosalie which is inside the Vivienne Pouch.


----------



## Fally420

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4326353
> 
> 
> Hanging out with Ms. Alma in the backyard after our faux blizzard



looks good! but I would be so nervous that my Alma would get soaked


----------



## Rachyrach2k

Keeping me company at work. Love this bag so much and keep sneaking glances at it!


----------



## LynneC

My dear old (19 year old!) Speedy 30 with Cles key pouch. Off to brave the freezing temperatures!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fierymo said:


> Business as usual
> My Sofia Coppola MM Jasper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325891


So pretty!!!! What color is this may I ask?


----------



## missconvy

simplyhappy said:


> Alma BB waiting for lunch with a cute Coach scarf with constellations.
> 
> View attachment 4326340



I really like your scarf on this bag!


----------



## chinchin_lim

About last week....


----------



## Sandra.AT

Celebrating my 30th birthday with my montaigne mm and my husband in nizza


----------



## fabuleux

chinchin_lim said:


> About last week....


I love the sneakers!!!


----------



## XCCX

I love love love this bag!

Here it is sitting nicely beside her new companion


----------



## Sunshine mama

XCCX said:


> I love love love this bag!
> 
> Here it is sitting nicely beside her new companion
> 
> View attachment 4326641


What a beautiful couple!!


----------



## XCCX

Sunshine mama said:


> What a beautiful couple!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty!!!! What color is this may I ask?


She said jasper?


----------



## rockyroc19

Me and my speedy 30 out today


----------



## Purrsey

With my two fav SLGs from LV. Mini pochette and small cosmetic pouch


----------



## BagLady14

Ready to leave town..


----------



## Melfontana

Finally used the double zipped pouch [emoji4]


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

My new locky BB with a matching Bandeau


----------



## Aliluvlv

LadyFabuluxe said:


> My new locky BB with a matching Bandeau


[emoji173] beautiful!


----------



## Melfontana

LadyFabuluxe said:


> My new locky BB with a matching Bandeau



It’s gorgeous - Congratulations [emoji4]


----------



## Rachyrach2k

LadyFabuluxe said:


> My new locky BB with a matching Bandeau



Would you mind posting a pic of what fits inside this bag please as I love it but not sure if I can fit an iPhone plus in there. Thank you


----------



## bayborn

BagLady14 said:


> Ready to leave town..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327638


Love the Keepall. Would you happen to know if it holds more than the NF MM?


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

Aliluvlv said:


> [emoji173] beautiful!


Thank you so much!


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

Melfontana said:


> It’s gorgeous - Congratulations [emoji4]


Thank you, dear!


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

Rachyrach2k said:


> Would you mind posting a pic of what fits inside this bag please as I love it but not sure if I can fit an iPhone plus in there. Thank you


Are you on instagram? I have a post there with what fits in it and other pictures if you are interested in the bag. @LadyFabuluxe


----------



## balen.girl

Today with my current favorite.. So far I never met another person using the same bag and I got compliments many time. Super LVoe it !!


----------



## BagLady14

bayborn said:


> Love the Keepall. Would you happen to know if it holds more than the NF MM?


A lot more.  There are several videos on youtube showing what fits.  What I recently carried was...  2 speedy b 25's (flattened in dust bags), an empty Graceful PM, an LV croisette, 2 pairs of shoes, my jewelry pouch.  a 10 inch tablet, a filled pochette accessories, a shawl and a rain jacket.


----------



## bayborn

BagLady14 said:


> A lot more.  There are several videos on youtube showing what fits.  What I recently carried was...  2 speedy b 25's (flattened in dust bags), an empty Graceful PM, an LV croisette, 2 pairs of shoes, my jewelry pouch.  a 10 inch tablet, a filled pochette accessories, a shawl and a rain jacket.


Thanks, I really like the mono print with the black trim. I'm thinking of ordering the My World Tour NF MM but the keepall has now caught my eye, lol


----------



## cajhingle

Sunshine mama said:


> Lucky!!! Does the bag survive well in the lockers?



you bet


----------



## TangerineKandy

BagLady14 said:


> Ready to leave town..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327638


I love your book cases! And of course your PM and keepall! [emoji16]


----------



## dejahlovelee

Pasta with my pochette [emoji813]️


----------



## bayborn

dejahlovelee said:


> Pasta with my pochette [emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328256


I want that Damier Ebene Pochette so bad!


----------



## LVinCali

BagLady14 said:


> Ready to leave town..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327638



Stunning!  And all the additional LV inside sounds great too.  [emoji23] Have a nice trip.


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> Today with my current favorite.. So far I never met another person using the same bag and I got compliments many time. Super LVoe it !!


Beautiful! I love it too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LadyFabuluxe said:


> My new locky BB with a matching Bandeau


Fancy!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I was trying on some feet! Lol
 Mylockme was by my side.


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> I was trying on some feet! Lol
> Mylockme was by my side.


Lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## Rachyrach2k

LadyFabuluxe said:


> Are you on instagram? I have a post there with what fits in it and other pictures if you are interested in the bag. @LadyFabuluxe



Thanks so much. You’ve convinced me to get the bag  your insta is gorgeous


----------



## simplyhappy

Sunshine mama said:


> I was trying on some feet! Lol
> Mylockme was by my side.


 I just watched your review on the MyLockme. It was very helpful!


----------



## missconvy

Super compact for coffee date with hubby [emoji5][emoji477]️


----------



## labelwhore04

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Pochette Metis Empreinte Noir
> Almost 2 years old and still perfect



So beautiful!


----------



## just 1 nice bag

1LV said:


> The sweet little NF PM
> 
> View attachment 4316487


I was thinking of purchasing this bag...how do you enjoy using it?  I don't carry a lot of items and I am small (5ft 1in) so always feel that the neverfull mm overwhelms me!


----------



## Melfontana

just 1 nice bag said:


> I was thinking of purchasing this bag...how do you enjoy using it?  I don't carry a lot of items and I am small (5ft 1in) so always feel that the neverfull mm overwhelms me!



That looks like the pm which may be a good size for you if you don’t carry much. I have the mm and I really like it - it holds a lot and is pretty substantial- Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## JenniferNorth

Classy_Sam said:


> View attachment 3393696
> 
> 
> My PM on her maiden voyage [emoji7]


My favorite of all my LV bags! I get more compliments on this bag than any other.


----------



## JenniferNorth

Miso5oup said:


> My first contribution to this thread with my new montaigne bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398162


Gorgeous!


----------



## Zette77LV

@ Islands of Adventure Orlando with my Pallas Chain [emoji16]


----------



## JenniferNorth

My little collection. My first bag was the Croissant. Its still looks great at 16 years old.
Pochette Metis- Duomo Hobo- Graceful- Neverfull-Sully-Boulogne-Pochette Assessories- Croissant pm.


----------



## JenniferNorth

Hollie91999 said:


> Happy Saturday tPF.
> It's been awhile since I've been on here.  Hope everyone is doing well.


So Pretty! Love your LV


----------



## JenniferNorth

LGGSZCA said:


> My vintage Boulogne 30! She has seen many miles. Cant remember when I bought her 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4318424
> View attachment 4319141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 997?


I love my Boulogne, it sits so nicely on the shoulder. Your bag is beautiful


----------



## JenniferNorth

dejahlovelee said:


> Car Rides wit my Berri MM


I love love this bag. I am so scared of having all the Vachetta on the bottom. Have you had any issues?


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

Rachyrach2k said:


> Thanks so much. You’ve convinced me to get the bag  your insta is gorgeous


Yay! Thank you so much.  Please don’t forget to share a pic with us when you get one.


----------



## 1LV

just 1 nice bag said:


> I was thinking of purchasing this bag...how do you enjoy using it?  I don't carry a lot of items and I am small (5ft 1in) so always feel that the neverfull mm overwhelms me!


I love it, and would buy it again.  Im 5’3”, and for me the PM is the perfect size.  It has more than enough room for what I carry on a daily basis, and can easily accommodate more when needed.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Zette77LV said:


> @ Islands of Adventure Orlando with my Pallas Chain [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328830


Super jealous!  Storm, Rogue, fun in the sun and LV at my happy place!  Enjoy!


----------



## balen.girl

My Clapton Backpack and my sister’s Tuileries Hobo.. [emoji7]


----------



## neibacco

My Favorite MM with Michael Kors strap❤️


----------



## chinchin_lim

Catogram and Aftergame Sneaker@Tokyo Ferry Terminal


----------



## Poochie231080

Sunday companion


----------



## M5_Traveler

My top four favorite LV bags!!!!


----------



## Poochie231080

M5_Traveler said:


> My top four favorite LV bags!!!!



We are twins for trunk clutch, cannes and bento


----------



## M5_Traveler

Poochie231080 said:


> We are twins for trunk clutch, cannes and bento





Btw do you get any bags from the SS19 collection?


----------



## nvie

Chinese New Year getaway


----------



## Sunshine mama

Couldn't resist the background with my Mylockme!


----------



## itsmree

M5_Traveler said:


> My top four favorite LV bags!!!!


those are stunning!


----------



## TangerineKandy

nvie said:


> Chinese New Year getaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4329578


Love your twice!! Is this the raspberry colour?


----------



## TangerineKandy

Out for lunch with DBF and miss Twice!


----------



## Zette77LV

Aliluvlv said:


> Super jealous!  Storm, Rogue, fun in the sun and LV at my happy place!  Enjoy!


Sooo true!!! Such a happy and fun place!


----------



## Poochie231080

M5_Traveler said:


> Btw do you get any bags from the SS19 collection?



Yes, waiting for toupie  what about you?


----------



## Melfontana

M5_Traveler said:


> My top four favorite LV bags!!!!



Your top four are beautiful [emoji4]


----------



## allure244

On my way to a Superbowl party on this rainy day. First time using this cutie [emoji4]


----------



## nvie

TangerineKandy said:


> Love your twice!! Is this the raspberry colour?



Thank you, its my favourite traveling bag. Colour is Cherry. It was pretty dark when the photo was taken.


----------



## Rie521

Kickchic said:


> All my "in action" pics are at work. I guess I have to keep working to feed my LV addiction. DG Agenda at work...
> View attachment 3384742


Love the pen


----------



## luvlux64

Post Polar Vortex  ... Happy Monogram Monday


----------



## TangerineKandy

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4330103
> 
> 
> On my way to a Superbowl party on this rainy day. First time using this cutie [emoji4]


LOVE!!!


----------



## mrs_jm

luvlux64 said:


> Post Polar Vortex  ... Happy Monogram Monday
> View attachment 4330181



Polar Vortex - you must be in Canada too [emoji23][emoji300]️
Great pic!


----------



## foreverbagslove

Getting breakfast


----------



## Sunshine mama

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4330103
> 
> 
> On my way to a Superbowl party on this rainy day. First time using this cutie [emoji4]


Cute!!!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Celebrated CNY with my bestie and got matching bandeaus.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Bandeaus 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Can’t add more than one pic for some weird reason. ‍♀️


----------



## M5_Traveler

itsmree said:


> those are stunning!





Melfontana said:


> Your top four are beautiful [emoji4]



Thank you


----------



## M5_Traveler

Poochie231080 said:


> Yes, waiting for toupie  what about you?



I’m looking forward to see your reveal!

I ordered the Giant monogram Speedy.


----------



## myluvofbags

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4330103
> 
> 
> On my way to a Superbowl party on this rainy day. First time using this cutie [emoji4]


Beautiful bag and I love the piggy!


----------



## Purrsey

Just arrived and ready to rock n roll. Size 25 Bandouliere


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Out with my DA felicie


----------



## balen.girl

Waiting for my kids at indoor playground with my Clapton backpack.. [emoji178]


----------



## nvie

All red for Reunion Dinner


----------



## Fierymo

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty!!!![emoji813] What color is this may I ask?


It's called Jasper, it's like burgundy. In veau chachemire leather.


----------



## Bella2015

At the dentist [emoji51]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fierymo said:


> It's called Jasper, it's like burgundy. In veau chachemire leather.


Thank you!


----------



## frivofrugalista

balen.girl said:


> Waiting for my kids at indoor playground with my Clapton backpack.. [emoji178]
> View attachment 4330629





nvie said:


> All red for Reunion Dinner
> 
> View attachment 4330692



Red beauties are out to play![emoji173]️


----------



## Venessa84

Montaigne GM in iris at the doc office today


----------



## Purrsey

First day of lunar new year. My gal stealing a nap in the middle of visiting at relative’s place


----------



## Vic35

Took my new damier infini easy backpack through the ringer today .


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Out with my Dauphine for the first time!


----------



## tmasjeg

My black epi leather Serviette Fermoir briefcase.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Itsrainingstars said:


> Out with my Dauphine for the first time!


Congrats! It's a beauty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tmasjeg said:


> My black epi leather Serviette Fermoir briefcase.
> 
> View attachment 4331634
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331640


This is *VERY* elegant!


----------



## fyn72

In the city browsing the shops with Brittany [emoji177]


----------



## Rie521

luvlux64 said:


> Post Polar Vortex  ... Happy Monogram Monday
> View attachment 4330181


----------



## Rie521

foreverbagslove said:


> Getting breakfast
> View attachment 4330188


Cute way to  utilize the never full pouch very clever


----------



## Rie521

luvlux64 said:


> Post Polar Vortex  ... Happy Monogram Monday
> View attachment 4330181


LOVE THE PURSE AND THE BOOTS ❤️


----------



## Rie521

TangerineKandy said:


> Out for lunch with DBF and miss Twice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4329904
> View attachment 4329908
> View attachment 4329909


I have the exact same bag....and shoes


----------



## TangerineKandy

Rie521 said:


> I have the exact same bag....and shoes


Oh my gosh, awesome!!!! I LOVE the Twinset, such a great bag! Those shoes are gorgeous too!


----------



## itsmree

fyn72 said:


> In the city browsing the shops with Brittany [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331879


gorgeous - in WHAT city are you in?  we are freezing here... and I am in Southern California!


----------



## Purrsey

The Cannes is just too cute.


----------



## fyn72

itsmree said:


> gorgeous - in WHAT city are you in?  we are freezing here... and I am in Southern California!


 Thank you  Brisbane in Queensland Australia, middle of Summer here!


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> Thank you  Brisbane in Queensland Australia, middle of Summer here!


I was there a few years ago on holiday! So beautiful


----------



## vinbenphon1

tmasjeg said:


> My black epi leather Serviette Fermoir briefcase.
> View attachment 4331634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> View attachment 4331640


Super elegant.



fyn72 said:


> In the city browsing the shops with Brittany [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331879


Too cute.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Aperitif and my PBC.


----------



## balen.girl

My Clapton backpack and my sister’s Surene.. super cute bag.. [emoji178]


----------



## reason24

ready to go out


----------



## remainsilly

Iena mm(de), hermes "animapolis" scarf(orange, vert, bleu) & lunar new year flowers


----------



## MainlyBailey

Waiting to see my SA. Using my SC PM noir to carry my fur baby's things!


----------



## jillyfish108

reason24 said:


> ready to go out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332424


Gorgeous what bag is this please?


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4332257
> 
> The Cannes is just too cute.



Love how you style this cutie!


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

My new favorite bag.


----------



## mdcx

vinbenphon1 said:


> Aperitif and my PBC.
> 
> View attachment 4332374


So adorable! Do you get a lot of compliments from people?


----------



## vinbenphon1

mdcx said:


> So adorable! Do you get a lot of compliments from people?


Thanks. When I wear it into other boutiques I do, Only been out twice though.


----------



## Purrsey

Speedy25 has now become my fav practical bag


----------



## chloebagfreak

Itsrainingstars said:


> Out with my Dauphine for the first time!


Congratulations! It looks so pretty and I love it with your outfit


----------



## chloebagfreak

fyn72 said:


> In the city browsing the shops with Brittany [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331879


Looks great on you! When I first read it I was looking for a woman with you named Brittany


----------



## TheMoon

Hello there 
This is me wearing lv pallas clutch again. It’s my mini travel bag when I don’t need much to carry.


I also wonder how you make pics smaller when posting via the app?


----------



## missconvy

reason24 said:


> ready to go out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332424



Stunning! Love the lining too!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Itsrainingstars said:


> Out with my DA felicie


Is this the original chain strap? I tried one on at the boutique but sadly, the strap hung right above my hips. And I'm just 5'3", not really that tall.


----------



## Itsrainingstars

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Is this the original chain strap? I tried one on at the boutique but sadly, the strap hung right above my hips. And I'm just 5'3", not really that tall.


Hihi,yes, this is the original chain strap. I am 5’2!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Clapton.


----------



## Longhorngirl

My now vintage but still cherished evening bag out on an evening of opera last autumn.


----------



## Venessa84

Longhorngirl said:


> My now vintage but still cherished evening bag out on an evening of opera last autumn.



This is stunning


----------



## Longhorngirl

Venessa84 said:


> This is stunning


Thank you!  Still one of my favorites.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Longhorngirl said:


> My now vintage but still cherished evening bag out on an evening of opera last autumn.



What’s a classy bag !!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Longhorngirl said:


> My now vintage but still cherished evening bag out on an evening of opera last autumn.


This is COOL !


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> My Clapton.


Beautiful pic [emoji3] 





Longhorngirl said:


> My now vintage but still cherished evening bag out on an evening of opera last autumn.


[emoji173] [emoji7] Wow, love this!


----------



## reason24

jillyfish108 said:


> Gorgeous what bag is this please?



Is Keepall 45 Macassar


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> My Clapton.


Beautiful!!! I'm carrying mine today, too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Beautiful!!! I'm carrying mine today, too!


So we are twins today!!!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> So we are twins today!!!


Oh, yeah, it's an honor


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

Dressing up my locky BB!


----------



## Starbux32

LadyFabuluxe said:


> Dressing up my locky BB!


Love it with that bandeau, so pretty!


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

Starbux32 said:


> Love it with that bandeau, so pretty!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Purrsey

Agenda PM


----------



## taniherd

10 year old Totally MM [emoji173]️


----------



## cheidel

LynneC said:


> My dear old (19 year old!) Speedy 30 with Cles key pouch. Off to brave the freezing temperatures!


Beautiful honey color patina!  The leather on the older bags seems different than on today’s bags.  The canvas is thicker too.  I love my Vintage Speedys, one is 21 years old, and one is 29 years old.


----------



## LovingLV81

At Starbucks during the happy hour today .


----------



## missconvy

taniherd said:


> 10 year old Totally MM [emoji173]️



What a gorgeous patina!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Prepping Alma bb for her first outing. [emoji4]


----------



## LGGSZCA

cheidel said:


> Beautiful honey color patina!  The leather on the older bags seems different than on today’s bags.  The canvas is thicker too.  I love my Vintage Speedys, one is 21 years old, and one is 29 years old.


I have too vintage bags one from 1995 and one from 1992. I agree the canvas is thicker then on the my newer Speedy B and Graceful.


----------



## viewwing

Aliluvlv said:


> Prepping Alma bb for her first outing. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334484


That blue is gorgeous isn’t it?


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Prepping Alma bb for her first outing. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334484


Wishing you a fabulous first outing with this little beauty!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> That blue is gorgeous isn’t it?


Yes it is!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

viewwing said:


> That blue is gorgeous isn’t it?


I love it so much! 





Iamminda said:


> Wishing you a fabulous first outing with this little beauty!!!!


It was a great outing thanks M! Lunch at Starbucks with a friend, and bopping around various antique stores. Loving this bag, it's wonderful size and the epi leather is awesome. Love the texture of it! Felt great handheld and crossbody. [emoji4] Happy weekend my friend!





Sunshine mama said:


> Yes it is!!!


[emoji170] [emoji1]


----------



## taniherd

missconvy said:


> What a gorgeous patina!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## luvlux64

Rie521 said:


> LOVE THE PURSE AND THE BOOTS ❤️


Thank you


----------



## luvlux64

LadyFabuluxe said:


> My new favorite bag.


Nice to see you here! You always have beautiful modshots


----------



## chinchin_lim

Catogram on Oku Iya Niju Kazurabashi.


----------



## vinbenphon1

chinchin_lim said:


> Catogram on Oku Iya Niju Kazurabashi.


Your so brave chinchin.. lol if I was those cats I would have jumped right off that canvas.


----------



## labelwhore04

Just got a mini pochette and im obsessed!


----------



## bayborn

labelwhore04 said:


> Just got a mini pochette and im obsessed!


My mini in DE was supposed to be here today but it's snowing so it been delayed


----------



## smoma

This cutie came in time for Chinese Lunar New Year


----------



## snibor

chinchin_lim said:


> Catogram on Oku Iya Niju Kazurabashi.



Great photo!  Bag looks fab


----------



## mak1203

Aliluvlv said:


> Prepping Alma bb for her first outing. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334484


I love Epi in blueberry!  Wish LV would bring this Color Back!


----------



## Aliluvlv

mak1203 said:


> I love Epi in blueberry!  Wish LV would bring this Color Back!


Thank you,  this is actually Indigo which seems to change color depending on the light (and my camera can't capture it right).  Blueberry is gorgeous though. [emoji4]


----------



## Just.Stine

Took my new preloved Chantilly out for the first time today


----------



## mak1203

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you,  this is actually Indigo which seems to change color depending on the light (and my camera can't capture it right).  Blueberry is gorgeous though. [emoji4]


Oh wow!  I thought it was blueberry in low light!  This is a beautiful shade!  Enjoy


----------



## taho

Forecasts says showers, was going to take out DE Speedy B but opted for DA Neverfull PM despite rain


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sneak peak of Horizon 55, full Bday unboxing next month


----------



## Bags_4_life

chinchin_lim said:


> Catogram on Oku Iya Niju Kazurabashi.





vinbenphon1 said:


> Your so brave chinchin.. lol if I was those cats I would have jumped right off that canvas.



Nominated for picture and response of the year!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My Virgil Abloh inspired bag courtesy of Zara


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Sneak peak of Horizon 55, full Bday unboxing next month
> View attachment 4335724



Hi V.  I can’t believe it is finally here (seems like forever since you ordered it, lol).  Love the sneak peek so far. Happy Birthday in advance.  Also love your Zara tote and the cute charms/tags (especially the Chapman one).


----------



## elinda

Not really “in action” pic, just a photo of the bags used throughout last week sitting on the shelf in my laundry/cloak room (not very glamorous lol)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Hi V.  I can’t believe it is finally here (seems like forever since you ordered it, lol).  Love the sneak peek so far. Happy Birthday in advance.  Also love your Zara tote and the cute charms/tags (especially the Chapman one).


Thank you for the Birthday greeting, IM 
I'm saving a very small but adorable pickup from Champs-Élysées LV too. It's going to be an exciting March!


----------



## Melfontana

Decided it’s Artsy’s Turn 


[emoji173]️


----------



## shesaiddestroy

Went shopping today with my Trevi! Actually bought my first in-store LV again after about 8 years of buying pre-loved! But it was a great occasion, I bought the pochette metis finally. Also tried on the heart shaped black Ted baker bag as seen in the picture, I love it!


----------



## Prada Prince

Catogram Speedy Bandouliere out to lunch...


----------



## handbags4me

watchmybag said:


> Friday night sons basketball game


I love the shorter handle.  Which strap is this?  It looks great with the tassel too.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Sunshine mama said:


> Couldn't resist the background with my Mylockme!


How do you find the leather on this bag? Do you use her often ?


----------



## frivofrugalista

Shadow nano checking out the fish pond


----------



## jenian

Dh VNR and my trunk clutch while waiting for the valet.


----------



## NeLVoe

Two lovebirds and my beloved Speedy 30


----------



## melovepurse

Out with Black Twist at sushi lunch...


----------



## Melfontana

Day two with Artsy [emoji173]️ shopping at HomeGoods


----------



## frivofrugalista

melovepurse said:


> View attachment 4336814
> View attachment 4336815
> 
> Out with Black Twist at sushi lunch...



I died of drool! [emoji7]


----------



## LV_4ever

melovepurse said:


> View attachment 4336814
> View attachment 4336815
> 
> Out with Black Twist at sushi lunch...



Something so fabulous about the Twist! Love it.


----------



## Leyahx34

elinda said:


> View attachment 4335775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really “in action” pic, just a photo of the bags used throughout last week sitting on the shelf in my laundry/cloak room (not very glamorous lol)



Omg I love your speedy Dubai edition? I’ve never seen this before but I want it now was it limited edition?


----------



## Leyahx34

neverfull beach bag


----------



## Emsidee

Leyahx34 said:


> Omg I love your speedy Dubai edition? I’ve never seen this before but I want it now was it limited edition?


This is not my bag but it is from the my world tour line, you can pick out stickers you like and have them printed on the bag. The Dubai sticker is still available.


----------



## Leyahx34

Emsidee said:


> This is not my bag but it is from the my world tour line, you can pick out stickers you like and have them printed on the bag. The Dubai sticker is still available.



Thank you so much for letting me know, I had no idea about this I’m so excited about this
Thank god for the purseblog for sharing knowledge amongst us lv’rs


----------



## melovepurse

frivofrugalista said:


> I died of drool! [emoji7]



Thanks *frivofrugalista*!! I especially love the strap - I just can't deal with chain straps. I hope LV will make more Twist bags with a solid strap..


----------



## melovepurse

LV_4ever said:


> Something so fabulous about the Twist! Love it.


Thank you so much *LV_4ever *- really am loving this bag, can't seem to put it down!


----------



## Purrsey

I found a nice pom pom to go with S25


----------



## MKB0925

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4337646
> 
> I found a nice pom pom to go with S25


Pretty pom!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4337646
> 
> I found a nice pom pom to go with S25


I LOVE the pompom!! Where did you find it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4335727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Virgil Abloh inspired bag courtesy of Zara


Cool!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> How do you find the leather on this bag? Do you use her often ?


The leather is squishy yet firm.  I rotate my bags very frequently,  so I wouldn't say I use it too often.  But a good amount. Sorry if this isn't helping.


----------



## Loveluxurybags7

Using my Kirigamis


----------



## Purrsey

MKB0925 said:


> Pretty pom!!





Harley77 said:


> I LOVE the pompom!! Where did you find it?



Thanks. There’s a local online shopping platform and this girl was just clearing her personal closet and selling random stuff and I picked this new pom pom at only few bucks which works out to be USD3.60 maybe? Haha I know it’s so darn cheap but it sure doesn’t look any inferior !


----------



## Prada Prince

Walking through Kensington Gardens with my Pochette Metis...


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Sunshine mama said:


> The leather is squishy yet firm.  I rotate my bags very frequently,  so I wouldn't say I use it too often.  But a good amount. Sorry if this isn't helping.


This is great to hear,  thank you.  Its always good to hear from people who own the bag for some time and have used it to get their feedback.  I am hoping to get the mylockme bb is a weekend bag,  so this is good news !


----------



## TheMoon

Loveluxurybags7 said:


> Using my Kirigamis


Oh my gosh. This makes me want to stuff my kirigami too  Such a nice pic! And a thoughtful usage.


----------



## Longhorngirl

The Lockme II waiting with me for our SA to become available


----------



## Aoifs

We're on the train home from work. My favourite bag of all time, hands down. Beautiful and functional.


----------



## Leyahx34

Aoifs said:


> We're on the train home from work. My favourite bag of all time, hands down. Beautiful and functional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339268


Love the material & colour of this


----------



## sera3m45

Much needed happy hour on a Tuesday! [emoji4]


----------



## leechiyong

Taking my Apollo charm out today:


----------



## PrincessPea

Love my Berri MM [emoji173]️


----------



## PrincessPea

What stunning bags [emoji7]


----------



## Work_For_Purse

jenian said:


> Dh VNR and my trunk clutch while waiting for the valet.
> 
> View attachment 4336602


oooh, rock stud shoes go so well with LV.... I keep telling myself.


----------



## scott8424

My new (to me) Epi Keepall 50 in Toledo Blue. Hard to believe this bag is 22 years old.


----------



## Sunshine mama

scott8424 said:


> My new (to me) Epi Keepall 50 in Toledo Blue. Hard to believe this bag is 22 years old.
> 
> View attachment 4340674


Wow! Did you use it a lot for travels during all those years?


----------



## scott8424

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! Did you use it a lot for travels during all those years?



I just got it so haven't actually used it yet. But based on the condition I can't believe the previous owner used it much at all.


----------



## Sunshine mama

scott8424 said:


> I just got it so haven't actually used it yet. But based on the condition I can't believe the previous owner used it much at all.


Thank you for that info and congrats! Enjoy!
Btw, the bag looks brand new!


----------



## Venessa84

scott8424 said:


> My new (to me) Epi Keepall 50 in Toledo Blue. Hard to believe this bag is 22 years old.
> 
> View attachment 4340674



This color is gorgeous and 22 years old?!? It looks brand new. Enjoy it!


----------



## 19flowers

scott8424 said:


> My new (to me) Epi Keepall 50 in Toledo Blue. Hard to believe this bag is 22 years old.
> 
> View attachment 4340674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> beautiful LV!!


----------



## jenian

Atm with my capucines at my local lv store. The cakes looked yummy [emoji39]


----------



## Poochie231080

When more is more...

Given 2 chocolate hearts at my LV


----------



## Sunshine mama

Poochie231080 said:


> When more is more...
> 
> Given 2 chocolate hearts at my LV


B E A U T I F U L!!!


----------



## Cas321

Poochie231080 said:


> When more is more...
> 
> Given 2 chocolate hearts at my LV





Poochie231080 said:


> When more is more...
> 
> Given 2 chocolate hearts at my LV


Beautiful!!


----------



## Poochie231080

Sunshine mama said:


> B E A U T I F U L!!!





Cas321 said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you ladies!!


----------



## Lil01

Poochie231080 said:


> When more is more...
> 
> Given 2 chocolate hearts at my LV



Love the hot stamps on your luggage tags. May I ask where you got them? My local LV only has the small pig lunar new year hot stamp, not the larger one.


----------



## labelwhore04

Happy Valentines Day ladies!!


----------



## M5_Traveler

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Poochie231080

Lil01 said:


> Love the hot stamps on your luggage tags. May I ask where you got them? My local LV only has the small pig lunar new year hot stamp, not the larger one.


I am located in Netherlands and this is the only size we got here.


----------



## Poochie231080

M5_Traveler said:


> Happy Valentines Day!



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## pursenbootz

Currently using this as my wallet - so compact and convenient!


----------



## Lil01

Poochie231080 said:


> I am located in Netherlands and this is the only size we got here.



Oh I see. Thanks for replying.


----------



## Ev23

My Egg bag from SS19


----------



## Ev23

Brunch


----------



## Aliluvlv

Ev23 said:


> My Egg bag from SS19





Ev23 said:


> Brunch


Awesome piece! Congratulations!  [emoji173]


----------



## M5_Traveler

Poochie231080 said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thanks


----------



## Wamgurl

Ev23 said:


> Brunch



Well, alrighty, my eyes hurt...looks too good to be true! Very pretty!


----------



## Fernsmum

On my way for short trip to see family ☺️
These 2 are great for travelling


----------



## Melfontana

It’s been a long while [emoji173]️


Thinking of getting the straps replaced [emoji848]


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Finally unpacked and taking my new girl out.


----------



## Isis23

Ev23 said:


> Brunch


This Egg bag looks so unique and amazing, many contrats! Would you mind posting, what fits inside? Thank you!


----------



## coolganzee

Got this bad boy last weekend with vintage prada boston bag xx


----------



## Zette77LV

@ work with my Tote Miroir [emoji813]️


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

When pink lovers get together:


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Zette77LV said:


> @ work with my Tote Miroir [emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4342746


Wow. I think this is the first in action shot I have seen of this bag! It's gorgeous!  How do you like it? Is it easy to use?


----------



## TangerineKandy

Fernsmum said:


> View attachment 4342282
> View attachment 4342284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my way for short trip to see family [emoji5]
> These 2 are great for travelling


How is that book? I just recently heard about it!


----------



## capsula

Fernsmum said:


> View attachment 4342282
> View attachment 4342284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my way for short trip to see family ☺️
> These 2 are great for travelling


Beautiful! What size is your Twist? I'm torn between PM & MM


----------



## chinchin_lim

Ev23 said:


> My Egg bag from SS19


love!


----------



## Fernsmum

capsula said:


> Beautiful! What size is your Twist? I'm torn between PM & MM


Thank you  
It’s the MM size I also have a PM but I use the MM alot more and if you are only going to have one I would definite recommend the MM size


----------



## Fernsmum

TangerineKandy said:


> How is that book? I just recently heard about it!


Only read a quarter so far but it’s really good and has made me laugh too !


----------



## M5_Traveler

At my favorite Vinothek!


----------



## leechiyong

M5_Traveler said:


> At my favorite Vinothek!


Gosh, speedy doctor's gorgeous!


----------



## ivonna

Lovely Melie ready to go out


----------



## Zette77LV

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Wow. I think this is the first in action shot I have seen of this bag! It's gorgeous!  How do you like it? Is it easy to use?


I totally love it! It holds more than a Pochette Metis and the shoulder strap is so comfy. I love the sound of the zipper ( i know its weird [emoji16]) when I open and close it. All my stuff inside are easy to find. I can't stop looking at it, such a beautiful bag.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Zette77LV said:


> @ work with my Tote Miroir [emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4342746



Gorgeous !!! Could you please share more pics with you wearing your beauty ?


----------



## mmajolica

At the mall with my Speedy B 25 & Clemence inside. I usually try to stay away from matching prints, but it’s not bad at all! ☺️


----------



## Sandra.AT

I love my new lv sneakers..they are so comfortable


----------



## MainlyBailey

Baby fell asleep in the car ride while house hunting.


----------



## Chiichan

Off to the mountains


----------



## Aliluvlv

mzhurshie said:


> Baby fell asleep in the car ride while house hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343596


Awwww what a sweet pic[emoji173]


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Zette77LV said:


> I totally love it! It holds more than a Pochette Metis and the shoulder strap is so comfy. I love the sound of the zipper ( i know its weird [emoji16]) when I open and close it. All my stuff inside are easy to find. I can't stop looking at it, such a beautiful bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343479


It looks better irl then in LV pictures ! It's a really beautiful bag! I understand about the zipper,  I love opening and closing my LV with zippers too, just something satisfying about it!  
Do you mind showing what can fit inside or looks like inside with stuff?
I remember looking at this bag and mylockme when it first came out and my SA and hubby liked the mylockme more but I can't get this one out of my head .


----------



## capsula

Fernsmum said:


> Thank you
> It’s the MM size I also have a PM but I use the MM alot more and if you are only going to have one I would definite recommend the MM size


Thank you @Fernsmum!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Ev23 said:


> My Egg bag from SS19



OooEmmGee....[emoji7] beautiful! Did you do a review with more pics? Please tag me, love this!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Had fun at the Pokémon cafe with galaxy bumbag...perfect travel bag!


----------



## Suns123

movie night at Harkins and my new Bumbag has the best seat on my lap [emoji28][emoji7].


----------



## frivofrugalista

Suns123 said:


> View attachment 4344044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> movie night at Harkins and my new Bumbag has the best seat on my lap [emoji28][emoji7].



Bum bag is life!!!


----------



## fyn72

Suns123 said:


> View attachment 4344044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> movie night at Harkins and my new Bumbag has the best seat on my lap [emoji28][emoji7].


Love it! How do you like to wear yours? around your waist of over the shoulder?


----------



## mak1203

ivonna said:


> Lovely Melie ready to go out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343390


You did a great job capturing the red glazing!  Love how the blue tone changes with lighting. I think I will now get my Speedy B MR out of hibernation


----------



## taho

I'm the passenger today


----------



## cheidel

taho said:


> Forecasts says showers, was going to take out DE Speedy B but opted for DA Neverfull PM despite rain
> View attachment 4335655


I’ve carried my LV bags in the rain many times, but spraying the vachetta with AppleGuard has prevented any water spots so far.


----------



## cheidel

cheidel said:


> I’ve carried my LV bags in the rain many times, but spraying the vachetta with AppleGuard has prevented any water spots so far.  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

shesaiddestroy said:


> Went shopping today with my Trevi! Actually bought my first in-store LV again after about 8 years of buying pre-loved! But it was a great occasion, I bought the pochette metis finally. Also tried on the heart shaped black Ted baker bag as seen in the picture, I love it!


Oh your Trevi is gorgeous!!!  That is one discontinued bag I’m still looking for.


----------



## Suns123

frivofrugalista said:


> Bum bag is life!!!



[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Suns123

fyn72 said:


> Love it! How do you like to wear yours? around your waist of over the shoulder?



I carry it crossbody in front of my chest


----------



## Zette77LV

bbcerisette66 said:


> Gorgeous !!! Could you please share more pics with you wearing your beauty ?


Hi..I only have this pic for now but will take more soon. I usually rotate my bags weekly.


----------



## Zette77LV

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> It looks better irl then in LV pictures ! It's a really beautiful bag! I understand about the zipper,  I love opening and closing my LV with zippers too, just something satisfying about it! [emoji14]
> Do you mind showing what can fit inside or looks like inside with stuff?
> I remember looking at this bag and mylockme when it first came out and my SA and hubby liked the mylockme more but I can't get this one out of my head .


Hi, I will try to take pics on what fits inside this week and will share it with you. I have a Lock Me II and same as you, I can't stop thinking about this bag, so I gave in [emoji16]


----------



## Medusa

.


----------



## Medusa

Still loving my Lockme II BB


----------



## Medusa

My most used weekend bag


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Zette77LV said:


> Hi, I will try to take pics on what fits inside this week and will share it with you. I have a Lock Me II and same as you, I can't stop thinking about this bag, so I gave in [emoji16]


Haha, I think I will be in the same boat as you but have to start saving first.  I am looking to getting the mylockme BB.  Brought it but has to return due to defect.  Looking to purchase again soon.  Then will need to save for this tote,  it's really growing on me...
Whenever you can take photo will be great! There is so little info on this bag.


----------



## NYGIRL2525

Poochie231080 said:


> When more is more...
> 
> Given 2 chocolate hearts at my LV



They give out free chocolate when you make a purchase on Valentine’s Day?


----------



## Sandra.AT

My 30th bday outfit and cake


----------



## Misliz

Medusa said:


> Still loving my Lockme II BB



Nice red colour!


----------



## Rachyrach2k

My new mono PA


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sandra.AT said:


> My 30th bday outfit and cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345078
> View attachment 4345079



Happy birthday!  [emoji512]


----------



## myluvofbags

Rachyrach2k said:


> My new mono PA
> 
> View attachment 4345135



I love how carefree and practical the mono pa is to use. Looks great on you.


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Monogram Monday, LVoelies  !


----------



## LGGSZCA

Zette77LV said:


> @ work with my Tote Miroir [emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4342746


I love your bag! Does it show fingerprints? I am thinking about ordering the Cherrywood that why I wanted to know.


----------



## LGGSZCA

taho said:


> I'm the passenger today
> View attachment 4344470


I love the Charm! where did you get it?


----------



## LuckyBitch

Medusa said:


> My most used weekend bag


Could you give me the name of this bag? It's beautiful. Thanks.


----------



## taho

LGGSZCA said:


> I love the Charm! where did you get it?


thank you! I'll look it up, can't remember, it's an iron man keychain


----------



## Rachyrach2k

myluvofbags said:


> I love how carefree and practical the mono pa is to use. Looks great on you.



Thank you!


----------



## rukia0814

Today at work. My bag of the week


----------



## mdcx

LuckyBitch said:


> Could you give me the name of this bag? It's beautiful. Thanks.


It's the Lorette I think.


----------



## Sunshine mama

luvlux64 said:


> Happy Monogram Monday, *LVoelies*  !
> View attachment 4345418


You spelled lovelies wrong.  JUST KIDDING! You look LVoely!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Ev23 said:


> Brunch



Woah! Talk about dangerous curves!!! Love these two


----------



## Melfontana

Took out the Odeon today - it’s been asleep close to a year now!
No Work/No School - Movie Day [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Trying to decide if I should cut the strap off and purchase the mono strap to use with it [emoji848]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Melfontana said:


> Took out the Odeon today - it’s been asleep close to a year now!
> No Work/No School - Movie Day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346360
> View attachment 4346361
> 
> Trying to decide if I should cut the strap off and purchase the mono strap to use with it [emoji848]
> View attachment 4346362


Instead of cutting the strap off, I think  you can undo the stitches and save the strap.


----------



## LuckyBitch

mdcx said:


> It's the Lorette I think.


Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## viewwing

Some of my pinks in action.


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> Some of my pinks in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346429
> View attachment 4346430
> View attachment 4346431
> View attachment 4346432


OmG! This pink festival is soo pretty!


----------



## Hotsauna

viewwing said:


> Some of my pinks in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346429
> View attachment 4346430
> View attachment 4346431
> View attachment 4346432



I don't like pink but I like your pinks


----------



## shoes+handbags

viewwing said:


> Some of my pinks in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346429
> View attachment 4346430
> View attachment 4346431
> View attachment 4346432



I love all the pink!


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> OmG! This pink festival is soo pretty!





Hotsauna said:


> I don't like pink but I like your pinks





shoes+handbags said:


> I love all the pink!



Aww..thanks guys! These pieces always make my day!


----------



## Zette77LV

LGGSZCA said:


> I love your bag! Does it show fingerprints? I am thinking about ordering the Cherrywood that why I wanted to know.


Hi! Thanks, I love it too [emoji16].  Sometime it does when I look closely at it during daytime. But I hardly get fingerprints on it because of the handle, straps and the zipper closure. Hope that helps.


----------



## rukia0814

Zette77LV said:


> Hi..I only have this pic for now but will take more soon. I usually rotate my bags weekly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344670
> View attachment 4344671



This pic made mo google this bag; Now I want the magenta version. I'm from a tropical country and I worry about vernis/Patent leather. Should maybe try an SLG for now;.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Out to work!


----------



## fabuleux

Firstfullsteps said:


> View attachment 4347053
> 
> 
> Out to work!


Looks like a terrible idea. There is clearly great pressure on the top part because of the constant pulling. If you continue using this item as a “shoulder bag” like this, I wouldn’t be surprised if it ended up damaged.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Zette77LV said:


> @ work with my Tote Miroir [emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4342746


Love that handles


----------



## Longhorngirl

The Chain Louise bidding farewell to the Fascinante many months ago....


----------



## Firstfullsteps

fabuleux said:


> Looks like a terrible idea. There is clearly great pressure on the top part because of the constant pulling. If you continue using this item as a “shoulder bag” like this, I wouldn’t be surprised if it ended up damaged.



I don't carry it more than 3 days in a row and I pack light.  This is the best way to get more use out of it- for me anyway.


----------



## sera3m45

Haven't used my marylebone in a while.  Decided to take her to work on hump day.


----------



## Melli12

Waiting for my dh in the hotel lobby. Placed my bag on the nice chair while I sit on the couch


----------



## Zette77LV

rukia0814 said:


> This pic made mo google this bag; Now I want the magenta version. I'm from a tropical country and I worry about vernis/Patent leather. Should maybe try an SLG for now;.


Hi! I am in Florida and I travelled with this bag to southeast asia 2 years in a row for 1 month which I think is considered a tropical area or destination. It survived but I agree with trying an SLG for now to test [emoji16].


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma bb.


----------



## Purrsey

^^ reminding me to get a replacement strap. The original is so long it looks ridiculous on me (I don’t really like cross body. Even cross body is way too long). So far I’m using her strapless.


----------



## amstevens714

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma bb.



Love this bag with a different strap!! ❤️ Thank you for the idea. Pardon the ignorance, is this an LV strap? If not, do you mind sharing where it’s from? Also, do you have your bandeau in something? Clearly I love your style Thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

Medusa said:


> Still loving my Lockme II BB



This is next on my list! I’m glad to hear you love it


----------



## wheatsbreads

I li


Zette77LV said:


> Hi! I am in Florida and I travelled with this bag to southeast asia 2 years in a row for 1 month which I think is considered a tropical area or destination. It survived but I agree with trying an SLG for now to test [emoji16].


I live in a tropical area and never had vernis leather. What happens?


----------



## Poochie231080

Today’s bag spill


----------



## fyn72

viewwing said:


> Some of my pinks in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346429
> View attachment 4346430
> View attachment 4346431
> View attachment 4346432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Ohhhh wowww! drooling


----------



## Sunshine mama

amstevens714 said:


> Love this bag with a different strap!! ❤️ Thank you for the idea. Pardon the ignorance, is this an LV strap? If not, do you mind sharing where it’s from? Also, do you have your bandeau in something? Clearly I love your style Thank you!


Awww. Thank you! You are very kind! I used a scarf ring for my scarf and bandeau. There's a whole slew of designs and sizes on Etsy and Amaz on. Just search for scarf ring.  
The strap is from a Botkier bag I got about a month ago. The bag's name is called Valentina and I purchased it directly from the Botkier website, as they had the bag on sale. My bag came with 2 straps,  and this thick strap was one of them.  Basically I bought the bag because I loved the yellow straps(which was hard to find), hahaha.
So in essence I bought the straps,  and I got the bag for free! And I happen to love the bag as well! 
I hope this helps.


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Poochie231080 said:


> Today’s bag spill


What a perfect spill!


----------



## amstevens714

Sunshine mama said:


> Awww. Thank you! You are very kind! I used a scarf ring for my scarf and bandeau. There's a whole slew of designs and sizes on Etsy and Amaz on. Just search for scarf ring.
> The strap is from a Botkier bag I got about a month ago. The bag's name is called Valentina and I purchased it directly from the Botkier website, as they had the bag on sale. My bag came with 2 straps,  and this thick strap was one of them.  Basically I bought the bag because I loved the yellow straps(which was hard to find), hahaha.
> So in essence I bought the straps,  and I got the bag for free! And I happen to love the bag as well!
> I hope this helps.



You are amazing! Thank you. I never would have thought of pairing yellow with the Damier but it’s stunning! So smart and thank you for sharing! ❤️


----------



## Cas321

I’m starting to think the Palm Springs mini is not coming back . I haven’t seen it avail at all ...


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Cas321 said:


> I’m starting to think the Palm Springs mini is not coming back . I haven’t seen it avail at all ...


 
Hmm it should be? I know the design just got a slight modification


----------



## Cas321

Firstfullsteps said:


> Hmm it should be? I know the design just got a slight modification


Really .. What did they modify ?


----------



## MayyaS

will bring my new baby alma soon to show you guys and share my happiness)


----------



## jhystle22

Took her out today..


----------



## Cas321

jhystle22 said:


> Took her out today..
> 
> View attachment 4348762
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348763


Looks beautiful ...


----------



## Sunshine mama

amstevens714 said:


> You are amazing! Thank you. I never would have thought of pairing yellow with the Damier but it’s stunning! So smart and thank you for sharing! ❤️


You're welcome!  And thank you for letting me know that I'm amazing and smart !!!!!


----------



## Luxuries Anonymous

shesaiddestroy said:


> Went shopping today with my Trevi! Actually bought my first in-store LV again after about 8 years of buying pre-loved! But it was a great occasion, I bought the pochette metis finally. Also tried on the heart shaped black Ted baker bag as seen in the picture, I love it!


I bought my Pochette Metis on the 5th. Still basking in the afterglow.


----------



## Zette77LV

wheatsbreads said:


> I li
> 
> I live in a tropical area and never had vernis leather. What happens?


I honestly dont have an idea what happens to vernis leather. I have a Felicie Amarante for.3 years now and still looks good.


----------



## Bronzi522

Luxuries Anonymous said:


> I bought my Pochette Metis on the 5th. Still basking in the afterglow.


Me too. Got the reverse. I’m sooooo in love.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunshine mama said:


> .


You  are funny for liking this post!!!


----------



## Luxuries Anonymous

Bronzi522 said:


> Me too. Got the reverse. I’m sooooo in love.


Congrats! Nothing like a new lvoe!


----------



## amstevens714

Sunshine mama said:


> You're welcome!  And thank you for letting me know that I'm amazing and smart !!!!!



And sweet, and kind, and cool ... the list goes on


----------



## Ev23

Isis23 said:


> This Egg bag looks so unique and amazing, many contrats! Would you mind posting, what fits inside? Thank you!



Hello, it’s actually pretty spacious considering the size. It def fits more than what would fit in a petite boite chapeau.


----------



## Ev23

Reality VS in print, Vogue Italia


----------



## Blueberry1

Ev23 said:


> Reality VS in print, Vogue Italia



The “reality” is even more beautiful than the “print!”


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Cas321 said:


> Really .. What did they modify ?



im not sure what abt it exactly but the front pocket no longer pops up. im not sure if they modified it to become an "inner pocket" or is the zipper just for show now. as previously that space was really hard to get into.


----------



## Cas321

Firstfullsteps said:


> im not sure what abt it exactly but the front pocket no longer pops up. im not sure if they modified it to become an "inner pocket" or is the zipper just for show now. as previously that space was really hard to get into.


Oh this is interesting ... Many complained about the useless pocket in the front . Let me know if you find out more details ..


----------



## Poochie231080

Sunshine mama said:


> What a perfect spill!


 thank you lovely lady


----------



## Sunshine mama

Poochie231080 said:


> Today’s bag spill


What brand is the cute red envelope pouch and may I ask where you got it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

amstevens714 said:


> And sweet, and kind, and cool ... the list goes on


Even better!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ev23 said:


> Reality VS in print, Vogue Italia


Beautiful! It looks like there is a glimpse of a chain under the bag.  Can this crossbody?


----------



## minababe

wheatsbreads said:


> I li
> 
> I live in a tropical area and never had vernis leather. What happens?



melting


----------



## amstevens714

Sunshine mama said:


> Even better!!!



And of course I ordered the scarf rings and a yellow strap. Amazon owes you!


----------



## elinda

Sandra.AT said:


> I love my new lv sneakers..they are so comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343561
> View attachment 4343563


Oh I’ve been thinking about getting these sneakers recently! Happy to hear that they are comfortable! Look great!


----------



## M5_Traveler

Out with Alma


----------



## Poochie231080

Sunshine mama said:


> What brand is the cute red envelope pouch and may I ask where you got it?



It was LV  red leather pouch for selected LV VICs given for the year of pig 2019

Detailed pics below


----------



## Poochie231080

NYGIRL2525 said:


> They give out free chocolate when you make a purchase on Valentine’s Day?



Some clients were given a box. I did not see anyone else receiving it that day


----------



## Ev23

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful! It looks like there is a glimpse of a chain under the bag.  Can this crossbody?


Yes for sure. The chain strap is long and for sure a crossbody bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

amstevens714 said:


> And of course I ordered the scarf rings and a yellow strap. Amazon owes you!


My gosh!!! Awesome!!! There are so many choices on Amazon. Which ring did you get? And where did you end up  getting the strap from?


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@amstevens714  Here is what I am carrying again today.


----------



## luvlux64

Sunshine mama said:


> You spelled lovelies wrong.  JUST KIDDING! You look LVoely!


 You’re funny  thanks


----------



## pixiejenna

Finally decided to make the long drive to pick up my repaired bloomsbury with my sienna in tow. I have liked the sienna but am happy to switch back to my flatter bloomsbury lol.


----------



## Ev23

Ev23 said:


> Hello, it’s actually pretty spacious considering the size. It def fits more than what would fit in a petite boite chapeau.



UPDATED**
This is what fits. My AirPods, My calvi, Bastia, key holder, tissues, hand sanitizer. And for sure a chapstick which I forgot to carry lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ev23 said:


> UPDATED**
> This is what fits. My AirPods, My calvi, Bastia, key holder, tissues, hand sanitizer. And for sure a chapstick which I forgot to carry lol


Wowww! How surprisingly functional and cute! Thank you for posting these pictures.  You read  my mind,  cuz I wanted to ask you, but didn't want to bother you!
And wouldn't this bag be the PERFECT bag for Easter?
Btw, did the chain come with the bag?


----------



## Ev23

Yes it comes with the bag


----------



## Nola

Poochie231080 said:


> It was LV  red leather pouch for selected LV VICs given for the year of pig 2019
> 
> Detailed pics below


Ooh how pretty! This really reminds me of Hermes actually.


----------



## Nola

sera3m45 said:


> Haven't used my marylebone in a while.  Decided to take her to work on hump day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4347400


Gorgeous! Please tell me this is still sold, I´m afraid I´m very out of the loop these days!


----------



## sera3m45

Nola said:


> Gorgeous! Please tell me this is still sold, I´m afraid I´m very out of the loop these days!


Thanks.  It's really sad but they don't sell the marylebone anymore [emoji20] It's my go to bag whenever I have to carry more items than usual.


----------



## cajhingle

perfect combination


----------



## Cas321

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 4350000
> 
> perfect combination



Love can’t wait to get my Palm Springs


----------



## gburgnicole

Nola said:


> Gorgeous! Please tell me this is still sold, I´m afraid I´m very out of the loop these days!


It's not.  I just got the Marylebone pm a few months ago.  I ended up buying it pre-loved.  There is a good number of them on the pre-loved market in great condition.  I love the bag and it's perfect for the winter.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Ev23 said:


> UPDATED**
> This is what fits. My AirPods, My calvi, Bastia, key holder, tissues, hand sanitizer. And for sure a chapstick which I forgot to carry lol



We have similar taste in bag spill..LOOOOVE everything!!!


----------



## fyn72

Out for lunch with my new Saintonge[emoji177]


----------



## Jordyaddict

Keepall 45b in action at the airport for the first time 
My fiancé is carrying it for me


----------



## Luxuries Anonymous

fyn72 said:


> Out for lunch with my new Saintonge[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350242


This bag is so cute! I considered it for a long time. It was between the Saintonge and the Pochette Metis. I would have bought this if the PC didn’t come in. I like the pop of colour but I really wanted something even more low key so I preferred the PC. It looks like it’s a good size bag too. Can it fit a full size wallet and a big phone and then some?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Ev23 said:


> UPDATED**
> This is what fits. My AirPods, My calvi, Bastia, key holder, tissues, hand sanitizer. And for sure a chapstick which I forgot to carry lol


Can you fit an iPhone plus?


----------



## missconvy

DG key holder at the gym this morning


----------



## Poochie231080

At bookstore yesterday during my lunch break


----------



## honisnowy

fyn72 said:


> Out for lunch with my new Saintonge[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350242



You always have the prettiest pink bags!  Lvoe it!


----------



## Justin392

My travel companions for this weekend!


----------



## LL777

Yesterday on the way to work


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My speedy 30


----------



## Cas321

Justin392 said:


> My travel companions for this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4350790



I love that tote whats the name of it ?


----------



## Ryan

Waddling around town with my newest vintage acquisition - the Beverly.


----------



## Everlv

Ryan said:


> Waddling around town with my newest vintage acquisition - the Beverly.


You look fantastic! Love the outfit and the vintage bag!


----------



## ElevenTen

Riding shotgun.


----------



## Ryan

Everlv said:


> You look fantastic! Love the outfit and the vintage bag!


Thank you so much - really appreciate it!


----------



## amstevens714

Sunshine mama said:


> My gosh!!! Awesome!!! There are so many choices on Amazon. Which ring did you get? And where did you end up  getting the strap from?



I ended up getting a few scarf rings in different colors.   but this one arrived and I like it. I ordered the smallest size and it’s good for the thinner bandeaus 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B078WNDWXM/ref=cm_cr_arp_mb_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8


Here’s the strap I ordered.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B079ZZ2J9S?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_pd_title

Thanks again ❤️


----------



## frivofrugalista

Ryan said:


> Waddling around town with my newest vintage acquisition - the Beverly.



You own the street! Amazing ensemble!!![emoji170]


----------



## Chiichan

Sunshine mama said:


> @amstevens714  Here is what I am carrying again today.



Now that I’ve seen this combination, I can’t believe I never thought about yellow and DE. I think I like it more than DE and pink.


----------



## fyn72

Luxuries Anonymous said:


> This bag is so cute! I considered it for a long time. It was between the Saintonge and the Pochette Metis. I would have bought this if the PC didn’t come in. I like the pop of colour but I really wanted something even more low key so I preferred the PC. It looks like it’s a good size bag too. Can it fit a full size wallet and a big phone and then some?


it is isn't it? I absolutely love it! So comfortable to wear and does fit my Sarah wallet if I angle it in and out but I carry my Coin purse I love as it still holds cash and cards, I carry a key puch for extra cards, a mini pochette with makeup bits and pieces , my 8 plus Iphone and key case and still room for sunglasses


----------



## Butterlite

Thanks for the links! The Yellow looks soooo good with the DE!


----------



## amstevens714

Sunshine mama said:


> @amstevens714  Here is what I am carrying again today.



I just love it!!


----------



## amstevens714

Butterlite said:


> Thanks for the links! The Yellow looks soooo good with the DE!





Sunshine mama said:


> @amstevens714  Here is what I am carrying again today.





Chiichan said:


> Now that I’ve seen this combination, I can’t believe I never thought about yellow and DE. I think I like it more than DE and pink.




Yes! I can’t believe I didn’t think of it. The gold hardware is so stunning on DE, of course a yellow would be a lovely pairing. I just never thought of it ‍♀️ @Sunshine mama you’ve started something here !!


----------



## ahluc18

My new bag, Mini Dauphine


----------



## Butterlite

ahluc18 said:


> My new bag, Mini Dauphine
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351293


She’s beautiful!!


----------



## Blueberry1

ahluc18 said:


> My new bag, Mini Dauphine
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351293



STUNNING!  Yes I’m SHOUTING!


----------



## Pkac

A day of mundane chores brightened up by having my speedy with me.


----------



## Sandra.AT

elinda said:


> Oh I’ve been thinking about getting these sneakers recently! Happy to hear that they are comfortable! Look great!


They are just perfect..I have worn her all day and I had no problems..this is the first time that new shoes don't hurt me the first time wearing them (and also not the other times)


----------



## mak1203

Ryan said:


> Waddling around town with my newest vintage acquisition - the Beverly.


Wow—great photo and bag.  I’d be shocked if you weren’t approached and asked about your bag. Gorgeous!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Me and my jersey waiting in the car and watching netflix while my husband and friends are skiing haha.. I tried it 3,5 times , gave up and walked without my ski the mountain down..that was fun lol  first and last time skiing[emoji12]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pkac said:


> View attachment 4351373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A day of mundane chores brightened up by having my speedy with me.


The charm looks cute on this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

amstevens714 said:


> Yes! I can’t believe I didn’t think of it. The gold hardware is so stunning on DE, of course a yellow would be a lovely pairing. I just never thought of it ‍♀️ @Sunshine mama you’ve started something here !!


You are making me blush.  Your bag looks cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ryan said:


> Waddling around town with my newest vintage acquisition - the Beverly.


I loooovvvve this bag and you look simply smashing!


----------



## elenkat27

Ryan said:


> Waddling around town with my newest vintage acquisition - the Beverly.



Been following a few of these babies on Fashionphile. How are you liking it? It looks amazing on you!


----------



## amstevens714

Out and about again braving the weather for an art bday party. Riding shotgun with my son’s latest creation


----------



## ZoeyZhou

Sunday afternoon with neverful at starbucks.


----------



## KoalaXJ

Sunday fun day


----------



## fyn72

Happy Mono Monday!


----------



## iqaganda

Today I’m carrying my Batignolles Horizontal! It has been with me through thick and thin, through rich and poor days!  She hasn’t been giving that much love recently because of its vachetta being quite old already, but I’m taking her out for a spin this week. [emoji16]


----------



## Ryan

elenkat27 said:


> Been following a few of these babies on Fashionphile. How are you liking it? It looks amazing on you!


Thank you!  I love it (though it's only been a couple of days!).  I will say that it has a functional buckle, so you have to actually undo it when you want to access the bag, so it's not the most carefree option.


----------



## LV_BB

Errands with Montaigne BB and boyfriend


----------



## EmmJay

At lunch with this beauty and my Celine sunnies.


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Early morning Starbucks run for the Sakura collection.


----------



## frivofrugalista

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Early morning Starbucks run for the Sakura collection.
> 
> View attachment 4352499



Oh is it the second wave? Please share in the Starbucks thread what you scored!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

frivofrugalista said:


> Oh is it the second wave? Please share in the Starbucks thread what you scored!


Yes it is! Will do! Didn’t even realize there was a Starbucks thread lol


----------



## Yuki85

Back to the office today


----------



## Sandra.AT

I thought I could sell my alma bb de but I just can't even though I don't wear her that often..[emoji16] I just think I need a worryfree small bag..there are sometimes good reasons to carry her and she is my cheapest bag haha so I can take her everywhere


----------



## EmmJay

Black denim neo cabby mm with tapage charm on this fantastic Monday.


----------



## Melfontana

Toiletry 26 out for the first time [emoji4] inside the Best Work Tote ever made 


It’s not LV but it worry and carefree 
All leather - even came with a pouch [emoji1360]


----------



## amstevens714

Sandra.AT said:


> I thought I could sell my alma bb de but I just can't even though I don't wear her that often..[emoji16] I just think I need a worryfree small bag..there are sometimes good reasons to carry her and she is my cheapest bag haha so I can take her everywhere
> View attachment 4352833



I know! I considered selling her but I just can’t. She is so much less common and I love the way she looks with any outfit.


----------



## amstevens714

I received a request for a mod shot with the yellow strap so here she is... please excuse the bathroom shot (this is why I never have mod shots lol).


----------



## Sandra.AT

amstevens714 said:


> I know! I considered selling her but I just can’t. She is so much less common and I love the way she looks with any outfit.


Yeah that's so true[emoji12] ..it has a more unique shape and it fits so much for it's small size..


----------



## frivofrugalista

Playing duck duck goose in store...wanted the blue duffle but waiting on the blue mini luggage before I decide


----------



## PamK

frivofrugalista said:


> Playing duck duck goose in store...wanted the blue duffle but waiting on the blue mini luggage before I decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4353257



That will be a tough choice!! [emoji16] Lots of pictures when you decide please!


----------



## frivofrugalista

PamK said:


> That will be a tough choice!! [emoji16] Lots of pictures when you decide please!



Haha the mono is mine already. Couldn’t decide if I needed the blue one too. The inside is blue and I was dying!!!


----------



## LV_BB

frivofrugalista said:


> Playing duck duck goose in store...wanted the blue duffle but waiting on the blue mini luggage before I decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4353257



Nooooo the blue duffle bag wasn’t even on my radar, now I can’t stop looking at it!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Melfontana said:


> Toiletry 26 out for the first time [emoji4] inside the Best Work Tote ever made
> View attachment 4353064
> 
> It’s not LV but it worry and carefree
> All leather - even came with a pouch [emoji1360]


I Love your Burberry bag. Which one is it?


----------



## Medusa




----------



## frivofrugalista

LV_BB said:


> Nooooo the blue duffle bag wasn’t even on my radar, now I can’t stop looking at it!



Haha glad I can enable someone else!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Here it is on...


----------



## Butterlite

Melfontana said:


> Toiletry 26 out for the first time [emoji4] inside the Best Work Tote ever made
> View attachment 4353064
> 
> It’s not LV but it worry and carefree
> All leather - even came with a pouch [emoji1360]


Love your tp26! What tote is it? You have me curious...I know it’s burberry, but which one, and are they still available?


----------



## Melfontana

Johnpauliegal said:


> I Love your Burberry bag. Which one is it?







It’s from 2016 I purchased at Bloomingdale’s 
It’s very sturdy for an all leather tote and perfect for work.


----------



## Melfontana

Butterlite said:


> Love your tp26! What tote is it? You have me curious...I know it’s burberry, but which one, and are they still available?



It’s from 2016 I purchased at Bloomingdale’s  
I don’t know if it’s still available 


It even came with a little Pochette that matches the interior.


----------



## vinbenphon1

frivofrugalista said:


> Playing duck duck goose in store...wanted the blue duffle but waiting on the blue mini luggage before I decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4353257


Love the blue one. Oh that shiney leather.


----------



## frivofrugalista

vinbenphon1 said:


> Love the blue one. Oh that shiney leather.



[emoji7]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

After being harassed by wizzair for being late I'm finally on my flight. Outfit of the day : Ralph Lauren wool sweater, Guess jeans and my favorite suede Stuart weitzman grey boots with laces. Speedy B 35 as my travel companion


----------



## Olga_lsk

My new LV Riverside bag, bought a couple weeks ago in Italy !


----------



## fettfleck

Today I am rocking my Speedy B Mon Monogram. I love how effortless this bag looks and how handy it is!


----------



## KoalaXJ

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> View attachment 4353881
> 
> 
> After being harassed by wizzair for being late I'm finally on my flight. Outfit of the day : Ralph Lauren wool sweater, Guess jeans and my favorite suede Stuart weitzman grey boots with laces. Speedy B 35 as my travel companion


Ugh this makes me want to exhange my DE to Mono,,, I spent over an hour in the store trying to decided which print to get. I love the mono but dont know how I feel about patina... Florida rains a lot too,,, but I cant stop looking at monos


----------



## Sunshine mama

Medusa said:


> View attachment 4353643


This is very pretty and the vachetta looks brand spanking new!!!


----------



## leechiyong

Keeping me company at the dealership:


----------



## fyn72

With Saintonge running errands


----------



## Melfontana

fyn72 said:


> With Saintonge running errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4354421



It’s beautiful [emoji4] I’m so jelly of all the pictures with people wearing shorts and open toe sandals [emoji4] it’s freezing over here!


----------



## fyn72

Melfontana said:


> It’s beautiful [emoji4] I’m so jelly of all the pictures with people wearing shorts and open toe sandals [emoji4] it’s freezing over here!


haha! I want this heat to END! I wouldn't like to be freezing though!


----------



## yazj42

After I returned my Pochette Metis reverse Bc of all the melted glazing, I purchased this bag instead. So far loving it.


----------



## fyn72

At the hairdressers with Brittany [emoji177]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Jessihsia said:


> Ugh this makes me want to exhange my DE to Mono,,, I spent over an hour in the store trying to decided which print to get. I love the mono but dont know how I feel about patina... Florida rains a lot too,,, but I cant stop looking at monos



Actually I had that dilemma when I was thinking about buying the speedy B because I couldn't decide whether I wanted the damier ebene or the monogram and this is how I chose, the Damier Ebene is beautiful but I feel like it's not for all seasons or occasions. The monogram is easier to put together with any outfit especially a casual outfit when you're traveling, doing errands. I only use it as a day bag, I have my favorite MM in damier ebene which I love but sometimes the pattern can be a bit boring for me so that kind of contradicts if I will ever buy a speedy B in DM. If you have the money then next time go and buy the monogram otherwise your DM is great for your current situations and maybe if you will go abroad and want to have a travel bag then you can buy the mono version


----------



## Sunshine mama

Melfontana said:


> It’s beautiful [emoji4] I’m so jelly of all the pictures with people wearing shorts and open toe sandals [emoji4] it’s freezing over here!


You can still wear shorts and sandals!!!
Just stay indoors!!!!!! Hahaha.


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> At the hairdressers with Brittany [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4354885
> View attachment 4354886


I love all your LVs in pink tones. They look so good with all your outfits!!!!


----------



## Kimber211

fyn72 said:


> With Saintonge running errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4354421





Melfontana said:


> It’s beautiful [emoji4] I’m so jelly of all the pictures with people wearing shorts and open toe sandals [emoji4] it’s freezing over here!



So funny! The first thing I thought when looking at her picture (very pretty Saintonge) was “how jealous am I that wherever she lives she gets to wear sandals!” I’m over here wearing my cold-weather Sorel’s and can’t hardly wait for warm weather!!


----------



## foreverbagslove

I couldn’t bring myself to switch out of this bag


----------



## ep91512

foreverbagslove said:


> I couldn’t bring myself to switch out of this bag
> View attachment 4355297


where did you get the smaller handle?


----------



## reason24

foreverbagslove said:


> I couldn’t bring myself to switch out of this bag
> View attachment 4355297


Is real?


----------



## carleykitten

Jessihsia said:


> Ugh this makes me want to exhange my DE to Mono,,, I spent over an hour in the store trying to decided which print to get. I love the mono but dont know how I feel about patina... Florida rains a lot too,,, but I cant stop looking at monos


i live in a foggy, windy, rainy, cold city and people here still carry mono more than de. I think after the vachetta patinas it will be ok. that being said, i am still careful with my speedy and if it is pouring out i don't think i would wear it. but i find if it rains/snows then i am just running from the house to the car anyway...i'm not out walking about with my nice purse anyway haha...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Azur MM Neverful with superstition bandeu.


----------



## carleykitten

Sunshine mama said:


> You can still wear shorts and sandals!!!
> Just stay indoors!!!!!! Hahaha.


haha, even indoors some of us are wearing wool socks and slippers and walking around with thick blankets over our shoulders!! 
just counting down the days until spring


----------



## viewwing

carleykitten said:


> haha, even indoors some of us are wearing wool socks and slippers and walking around with thick blankets over our shoulders!!
> just counting down the days until spring


Hah! Wait till you live in a country that’s hot all year round and you get no relief from it.  I’m glad to have 4 seasons after living at the equator line before.


----------



## Melfontana

Out and about for the first time [emoji4] with my daughter getting a manicure. I don’t know why this bag was never on my radar. I [emoji173]️ it 


Excuse my ugly snow boots [emoji23] we’re freezing over here in NY 
Q: Does the strap get softer with use?  It’s very stiff.


----------



## honisnowy

Melfontana said:


> Out and about for the first time [emoji4] with my daughter getting a manicure. I don’t know why this bag was never on my radar. I [emoji173]️ it
> View attachment 4355616
> 
> Excuse my ugly snow boots [emoji23] we’re freezing over here in NY
> Q: Does the strap get softer with use?  It’s very stiff.



So beautiful!  I can't wait to use mine.  I just don't know how to sneak it past my husband.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Melfontana said:


> Out and about for the first time [emoji4] with my daughter getting a manicure. I don’t know why this bag was never on my radar. I [emoji173]️ it
> View attachment 4355616
> 
> Excuse my ugly snow boots [emoji23] we’re freezing over here in NY
> Q: Does the strap get softer with use?  It’s very stiff.


Nice bag!


----------



## bayborn

Melfontana said:


> Out and about for the first time [emoji4] with my daughter getting a manicure. I don’t know why this bag was never on my radar. I [emoji173]️ it
> View attachment 4355616
> 
> Excuse my ugly snow boots [emoji23] we’re freezing over here in NY
> Q: Does the strap get softer with use?  It’s very stiff.


Yes the strap does get softer but if you want to speed up the process you can curl it tighter. By that I mean, the same way that the strap is wrapped and placed in either the dust bag or inside the metis when not in use, just roll it up the same way just tighter, as tight as you can and hold it in place or use a band of some sort to prevent it from unraveling. I'd done this to my strap and it has made a huge difference and in case you're wondering, no, it did not damage the strap at all, it just made it more pliable.


----------



## Melfontana

bayborn said:


> Yes the strap does get softer but if you want to speed up the process you can curl it tighter. By that I mean, the same way that the strap is wrapped and placed in either the dust bag or inside the metis when not in use, just roll it up the same way just tighter, as tight as you can and hold it in place or use a band of some sort to prevent it from unraveling. I'd done this to my strap and it has made a huge difference and in case you're wondering, no, it did not damage the strap at all, it just made it more pliable.



Thanks for taking the time to reply. I will definitely try your method [emoji4] I’d like to soften it up before spring - when we no longer wear a coat.


----------



## pink_cupcakes

My work bag today, the pretty Trevi PM. I'm in love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Poochie231080

Thursday companions


----------



## elenkat27

Poochie231080 said:


> Thursday companions



Omg I love these pieces! What is the small silver one called? Could you post a closeup?


----------



## Poochie231080

elenkat27 said:


> Omg I love these pieces! What is the small silver one called? Could you post a closeup?



It’s micro boite chapeau


----------



## Sunshine mama

honisnowy said:


> So beautiful!  I can't wait to use mine.  I just don't know how to sneak it past my husband.


He is a man right? Then he won't notice! Hahahalol!
What will you do?


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Sitting at Gucci waiting for the SA to package my first Gucci purchase! I chose the Dionysus velvet bag and the Dionysus sign has Swarovski crystals. I was debating whether to buy the Mormont black leather bag but in the end I chose the Dionysus which I think looks much classier with my evening outfits! My favorite MM DE is my shopping companion today


----------



## EmmJay

NF World Tour with new Dallas, TX luggage tag. In LVoe!!


----------



## remainsilly

Grabbing quick cuppa with iena mm.


Shown: Alexander McQueen scarf, Edward Gorey art shirt, clipa(holding up bag)


----------



## elenkat27

Poochie231080 said:


> It’s micro boite chapeau



Wow! I’ve never seen anything like that before! It’s adorable, I love how it looks like a little trunk [emoji7]


----------



## Chiichan

A picture of my adventure buddy’s last day before I let it rest. I’ve been using it for nearly two weeks which is a record for me.


----------



## KoalaXJ

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Actually I had that dilemma when I was thinking about buying the speedy B because I couldn't decide whether I wanted the damier ebene or the monogram and this is how I chose, the Damier Ebene is beautiful but I feel like it's not for all seasons or occasions. The monogram is easier to put together with any outfit especially a casual outfit when you're traveling, doing errands. I only use it as a day bag, I have my favorite MM in damier ebene which I love but sometimes the pattern can be a bit boring for me so that kind of contradicts if I will ever buy a speedy B in DM. If you have the money then next time go and buy the monogram otherwise your DM is great for your current situations and maybe if you will go abroad and want to have a travel bag then you can buy the mono version


You are totally right! I think my problem is getting bored of the DE too lol! I’ve had my MM in DE and carried it half of the time of the year. Ready for some monogram hha


----------



## KoalaXJ

carleykitten said:


> i live in a foggy, windy, rainy, cold city and people here still carry mono more than de. I think after the vachetta patinas it will be ok. that being said, i am still careful with my speedy and if it is pouring out i don't think i would wear it. but i find if it rains/snows then i am just running from the house to the car anyway...i'm not out walking about with my nice purse anyway haha...


That is very true. I guess it’s not a bad idea to have one bag that I can treasure for. I can always use other bags when it’s raining hard


----------



## snibor

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> View attachment 4356503
> 
> 
> Sitting at Gucci waiting for the SA to package my first Gucci purchase! I chose the Dionysus velvet bag and the Dionysus sign has Swarovski crystals. I was debating whether to buy the Mormont black leather bag but in the end I chose the Dionysus which I think looks much classier with my evening outfits! My favorite MM DE is my shopping companion today



I luv both favorite mm and Dionysus!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I wore my bandeau.


----------



## Cas321

honisnowy said:


> So beautiful!  I can't wait to use mine.  I just don't know how to sneak it past my husband.



I thought I was the only one that sneaks bags past my husband .... lol .. too funny


----------



## bayborn

Cas321 said:


> I thought I was the only one that sneaks bags past my husband .... lol .. too funny


I don't necessarily "sneak", I start using it and I never ever say, "look what I just bought" or "do you like my new bag" lol


----------



## Cas321

bayborn said:


> I don't necessarily "sneak", I start using it and I never ever say, "look what I just bought" or "do you like my new bag" lol


That’s the trick .. If he does notice I usually use my favorite line “this old thing” ... works every time


----------



## onghohui

My new Pochette Metis


----------



## MayyaS

At work)


----------



## pink_cupcakes

At a business review meeting [emoji7]


----------



## elenkat27

MayyaS said:


> At work)



WOW!!!! I totally love that bag! So unique and gorg! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## elenkat27

My coffee date [emoji7]


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Apologies for rushed shot LOL


----------



## KoalaXJ

Sun bathing at work. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Happy Friday


----------



## MooMooVT

Cas321 said:


> I thought I was the only one that sneaks bags past my husband .... lol .. too funny


I cant any longer. My DH takes an interest in my bags and scarves so he knows when anything new shows up! I love and appreciate his interest but it's really cramping my shopping!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

snibor said:


> I luv both favorite mm and Dionysus!



I’m a Louis girl all the way but there is something modern class about the Gucci Dionysus


----------



## cajhingle

shopping [emoji877] companion


----------



## amstevens714

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4357514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for rushed shot LOL



Where is this stamp from . Love it! ❤️


----------



## mak1203

MayyaS said:


> At work)


That is such a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## fyn72

Coffee after visiting LV with a few girls


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fyn72 said:


> Coffee after visiting LV with a few girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358223


 Pink heaven!


amstevens714 said:


> Where is this stamp from . Love it! ❤️


Champs Elysee, Paris


----------



## honisnowy

MooMooVT said:


> I cant any longer. My DH takes an interest in my bags and scarves so he knows when anything new shows up! I love and appreciate his interest but it's really cramping my shopping!



I'm in the same boat as you.  Unfortunately, my husband knows the name of the bags and their prices.  He knows each and every bag he thinks I have and I can't use any bag around him without him noticing.


----------



## amstevens714

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Pink heaven!
> 
> Champs Elysee, Paris



Thank you!! I thought it might be and we are heading there next month, so I’ll have to try and grab it!


----------



## tenKrat

DH on the way to work this morning with his messenger. He loves this bag.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 4357941
> 
> shopping [emoji877] companion



What did you buy? [emoji7]


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Out for an environmentalfriendly coffee!


----------



## JenniferNorth

taniherd said:


> 10 year old Totally MM [emoji173]️


This is the best tote in my opinion. I love my Neverfull but this bag is so much more functional.


----------



## JenniferNorth

Sunshine mama said:


> @amstevens714  Here is what I am carrying again today.


Wow those colors go great together!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Epi Doc PM F/W 2014


----------



## cjgirl80

fyn72 said:


> Coffee after visiting LV with a few girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358223


I love this bag charm!!! It looks amazing with your bag. Is this an LV item too? Apologies in advance, I've been out of the loop for a while!


----------



## Dkay6

Alma bb in Atlantic City 

Pochette Métis in reverse = best shopping buddy

Very first bag in my collect (speedy 35) in vegas


----------



## Fierymo

This is what I rocked yesterday.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Bought this scarf today, you can wear it both ways. This is going to be an everyday staple for me in my wardrobe! This and my neverfull everyday are my daily companions [emoji56]


----------



## cwool

epi Felicie with an MCraft leather strap long enough for shoulder carry, on our way to the dinner theatre


----------



## Sunshine mama

honisnowy said:


> I'm in the same boat as you.  Unfortunately, my husband knows the name of the bags and their prices.  He knows each and every bag he thinks I have and I can't use any bag around him without him noticing.


Wow!!!!! How is that even possible????


----------



## Sunshine mama

cwool said:


> View attachment 4359311
> 
> 
> epi Felicie with an MCraft leather strap long enough for shoulder carry, on our way to the dinner theatre


This is soooooo cute with this short handle.  It makes the bag look so ladylike!


----------



## KS3

Fierymo said:


> This is what I rocked yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359161



Gorgeous!


----------



## cwool

Sunshine mama said:


> This is soooooo cute with this short handle.  It makes the bag look so ladylike!



TY, I lvoe it too


----------



## cwool

Another shot


----------



## Melfontana

Shopping with my daughter [emoji173]️


Waiting for our Handmade Dumplings [emoji39]
View attachment 4359396


----------



## cajhingle

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> What did you buy? [emoji7]


----------



## Melfontana

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 4359390



Congratulations [emoji4] great purchase - they are sooooo comfortable - enjoy!


----------



## fyn72

cjgirl80 said:


> I love this bag charm!!! It looks amazing with your bag. Is this an LV item too? Apologies in advance, I've been out of the loop for a while!


Hi! Not LV this one, it's a Ladurée charm. I thought it was so cute


----------



## cjgirl80

fyn72 said:


> Hi! Not LV this one, it's a Ladurée charm. I thought it was so cute


I see.....thank you so much, it is adorable and goes perfectly with your bag.
Thank you for the inspiration, I had no idea Laduree made accessories too!


----------



## Prada Prince

Dinner with my Petite Malle...


----------



## pink_cupcakes

Playground with the kids and my Trevi [emoji7]


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> @amstevens714  Here is what I am carrying again today.


Very pretty and you are very stylish & chic! Rock it, mama!


----------



## Fierymo

KS3 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Fierymo

cwool said:


> Another shot
> 
> View attachment 4359345



I really like bags with the short 'under arm' shoulder straps.  Makes a change to the crossbody look.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Very pretty and you are very stylish & chic! Rock it, mama!


You are very kind, Sweet Starbux32! Thank you!


----------



## MooMooVT

honisnowy said:


> I'm in the same boat as you.  Unfortunately, my husband knows the name of the bags and their prices.  He knows each and every bag he thinks I have and I can't use any bag around him without him noticing.


Ditto. My DH can tell a Coach Dinky from a LV Neverfull Damier Azur. He still thinks I should have bought the Chloe Marcie Satchel instead of the Faye Backpack, though he likes the backpack. He knows my Hermes scarves from my Burberry from my no-name. It's very sweet but it also means I sneak nothing past him! 

Sadly, he also knows the prices. So many first world problems!


----------



## cheidel

fyn72 said:


> Coffee after visiting LV with a few girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358223


Gorgeous bag, and the perfect Lauderee!!!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> You are very kind, Sweet Starbux32! Thank you!


You're welcome


----------



## tmasjeg

My Porte-Documents Voyage at my office.


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

My new favorite bag.


----------



## Hotsauna

tmasjeg said:


> My Porte-Documents Voyage at my office.



Right at home. Wonderful piece.


----------



## sashaj

LadyFabuluxe said:


> My new favorite bag.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A quick and easy way to add color around the face.


----------



## Denalikins

Patiently waiting for my next class to start!  Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Mayfly285

fyn72 said:


> Coffee after visiting LV with a few girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358223



This is utterly stunning - just gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A quick and easy way to add color around the face.


Love this beautiful jacket — and your bandeau adds a wonderful splash of color!!!   Looking lovely my friend


----------



## Louisgyal37

Still in love with my 8 yr old baby...


----------



## LouisV76

Louisgyal37 said:


> Still in love with my 8 yr old baby...
> View attachment 4361743



what a beauty! I was hunting for one such a long time; but no luck[emoji22]


----------



## mrs.JC

Baby's first day out.

On the way to run some errands in the first pic.

In the company vehicle on the way to meet with a client in the second.


----------



## Melfontana

Louisgyal37 said:


> Still in love with my 8 yr old baby...
> View attachment 4361743



The patina looks fabulous [emoji4]
I have the same bag and I only use it for travel so it still looks brand new too!  I could never give it up - such a great bag!


----------



## Louisgyal37

Melfontana said:


> The patina looks fabulous [emoji4]
> I have the same bag and I only use it for travel so it still looks brand new too!  I could never give it up - such a great bag!


Thank you!! Definitely my favorite hobo and a timeless piece in my collection...


----------



## fyn72

Louisgyal37 said:


> Still in love with my 8 yr old baby...
> View attachment 4361743


WOW! It's like BRAND NEW! Mustn't get taken out much!


----------



## carleykitten

Jessihsia said:


> Sun bathing at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4357544
> View attachment 4357545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday


beautiful! what city is this? makes me jealous as we have yet anooother snow storm!


----------



## TangerineKandy

PM and I went to the bookstore and picked out a handful of new books this afternoon! Here she is with my current read.


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

Driving back from work with neverfull mm


----------



## cheidel

Louisgyal37 said:


> Still in love with my 8 yr old baby...
> View attachment 4361743


She’s still gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this beautiful jacket — and your bandeau adds a wonderful splash of color!!!   Looking lovely my friend


Thank you!!


----------



## missconvy

tmasjeg said:


> My Porte-Documents Voyage at my office.



Love the decor and style!


----------



## babygirlloveLV

Me and my Mini leaving for a job interview.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Louisgyal37 said:


> Still in love with my 8 yr old baby...
> View attachment 4361743


Your vachetta is so pretty. Did you use baby wipes or any spray on the leather?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Sunshine mama said:


> Your vachetta is so pretty. Did you use baby wipes or any spray on the leather?


No I just keep it out in natural light and let God do the work


----------



## Sunshine mama

Louisgyal37 said:


> No I just keep it out in natural light and let God do the work


Wow! Did you ever get caught in the rain at all?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! Did you ever get caught in the rain at all?


No, I usually use it in the summer so I’ve been lucky so far ( knock on wood)


----------



## EmmJay

babygirlloveLV said:


> Me and my Mini leaving for a job interview.



Wishing you a great interview!!!


----------



## Everlv

Taking a Vintage speedy out for the day!


----------



## amstevens714

Louisgyal37 said:


> Still in love with my 8 yr old baby...
> View attachment 4361743



She looks amazing!


----------



## Chiichan

Louisgyal37 said:


> Still in love with my 8 yr old baby...
> View attachment 4361743



The vachetta on your delightful is so gorgeous.


----------



## pink_cupcakes

Tropical getaway with my Trevi PM [emoji7]


----------



## chloebagfreak

Denalikins said:


> Patiently waiting for my next class to start!  Happy Monday everyone!


That patina


----------



## chloebagfreak

Jessihsia said:


> Sun bathing at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4357544
> View attachment 4357545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday


I love these shots! I need to get my Speedy some sun too!
Such a cute bear


----------



## chloebagfreak

With my very first luggage tag Now we need some sun to get patina


----------



## Luxelucy

Dropped the kids off at school and spending a bit of me time with my PM to accompany me today. x


----------



## LynneC

My dear old Speedy (19 years old) with my new Laduree charm. Brightening up an otherwise dreary, rainy day!


----------



## chloebagfreak

LynneC said:


> My dear old Speedy (19 years old) with my new Laduree charm. Brightening up an otherwise dreary, rainy day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4363819


I LOVE this! I need a vintage Speedy for a rainy day  Ugh...tired of this rain!
That charm is so cute


----------



## LynneC

And with my Twilly in matching colours. Not for a rainy UK day of course!


----------



## lorincody




----------



## mrs.JC

1) after meeting with client

2) at a university career fair for company i work for (sorry for ugly white marks)


----------



## EmmJay

DE mini PA worn as a belt bag.


----------



## gemlover

EmmJay said:


> DE mini PA worn as a belt bag.
> 
> View attachment 4364284


This looks so cute, but I've got to ask...what do you do with your phone?  Just carry it loose in your hand?


----------



## EmmJay

gemlover said:


> This looks so cute, but I've got to ask...what do you do with your phone?  Just carry it loose in your hand?



Thank you. My iPhone XS fits inside the bag.


----------



## amstevens714

EmmJay said:


> DE mini PA worn as a belt bag.
> 
> View attachment 4364284



Cute! What strap did you use for this? (If you don’t mind me asking ) thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

amstevens714 said:


> Cute! What strap did you use for this? (If you don’t mind me asking ) thank you!



A gold chain that one of my GFs gave me. I connected it to the lobster clasp on the mini PA. I think she got it from Mautto or Amazon.


----------



## Sunshine mama

pink_cupcakes said:


> Tropical getaway with my Trevi PM [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4363323


This photo just screams glamour.


----------



## Poochie231080

Work essentials


----------



## AndreaM99

Ash Wednesday, my outfit for today.


----------



## ahluc18

My new Zoe wallet


----------



## vinbenphon1

Melfontana said:


> It’s beautiful [emoji4] I’m so jelly of all the pictures with people wearing shorts and open toe sandals [emoji4] it’s freezing over here!


Hehe I do the same. It was  40°C (104°F) here the other day and my BIL was having -19°F  in Oregon... brrrrrr


----------



## vinbenphon1

Poochie231080 said:


> Thursday companions


Always beautiful pieces Poochie.



MayyaS said:


> At work)


That is one great view.



elenkat27 said:


> My coffee date [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4357513


Love it.



fyn72 said:


> Coffee after visiting LV with a few girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358223


Pretty in pink.



Prada Prince said:


> Out and about with my Epi Doc PM F/W 2014
> View attachment 4358799


One of my favourite show pieces. Looks great on you PP.



Fierymo said:


> This is what I rocked yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359161


Hell yeah.


----------



## vinbenphon1

lorincody said:


> View attachment 4364064


Yay you got it. So gorgeous.



EmmJay said:


> DE mini PA worn as a belt bag.
> View attachment 4364284


This looks really cute on you EJ.


----------



## vinbenphon1

At the hair dressers.


----------



## Yuki85

Still love the classic mono


----------



## Prada Prince

Another day at the office with my Palm Springs MM Backpack...


----------



## brisara

LV Speedy B 30 in Damier Ebene and Neverfull MM in Damier Azur.
This picture is when I just purchased my Neverfull. Now the handles have patina'd beautifully, as I've had it for a couple years.

LV Jersey Satchel in Damier Ebene and Ballerine Pink leather!

LV Ariane Wallet in Monogram and Ballerine Pink!


----------



## EmmJay

I’m so happy that the high temp will be 70 today. Yay for warmer weather!!


----------



## missconvy

AndreaM99 said:


> Ash Wednesday, my outfit for today.



These are my fave colors [emoji7]


----------



## bfly

Posing with my new mono PM.


----------



## Kimber211

They were out of the cupholders so I sat my cup down next to my bag and then quickly decided that wasn't a good decision (I didn't want to have to clean off my bag but I also didn't want to lose my drink). Luckily the cart moved so easily with one hand while I sipped away!


----------



## dejahlovelee

Damier Pochette [emoji263][emoji271][emoji261]


----------



## Winter’sJoy

EmmJay said:


> A gold chain that one of my GFs gave me. I connected it to the lobster clasp on the mini PA. I think she got it from Mautto or Amazon.


Cool! Please don’t forget to post the details. TIA!!!


----------



## DrFancyFashion

Wrong post


----------



## missling

Yuki85 said:


> Still love the classic mono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364654



The patina on your bag is gorgeous! How long did it take for the patina to get to this level?


----------



## fabuleux

bfly said:


> Posing with my new mono PM.
> 
> View attachment 4364877
> View attachment 4364878
> View attachment 4364880


What brand is your shirt?


----------



## pink_cupcakes

Customer meeting today with Trevi PM and Trousse.


----------



## snibor

fabuleux said:


> What brand is your shirt?



You are so bad!   Have a good day.


----------



## fabuleux

snibor said:


> You are so bad!   Have a good day.


Just a little joke to brighten your day.


----------



## DrFancyFashion

Heading to work with my Neverfull and Zippy wallet


----------



## handbagobession

My trusty key pouch on my driving out and about today


----------



## KoalaXJ

Don’t see myself switching out of this bag for a long time. Working from home today. Happy Friday!


----------



## mrs.JC

Jessihsia said:


> View attachment 4366211
> View attachment 4366208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t see myself switching out of this bag for a long time. Working from home today. Happy Friday!



I just picked this up today as well. Your gorgeous shots make me all the more excited about my decision.


----------



## Handbags77

Jessihsia said:


> View attachment 4366211
> View attachment 4366208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t see myself switching out of this bag for a long time. Working from home today. Happy Friday!


What a beautiful photos! Which size is your pretty Speedy B and how old is she?


----------



## Handbags77

handbagobession said:


> My trusty key pouch on my driving out and about today


I love key pouch! It is so useful piece


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My LV & mermaid collection on an overcast day...  It was hilarious trying to balance them so the bristles remained pristine


----------



## mrs.JC

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4366554
> View attachment 4366556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My LV & mermaid collection on an overcast day...  It was hilarious trying to balance them so the bristles remained pristine



i love the mermaid brushes!


----------



## antybazar

Take my Monceau BB out on a sunny day


----------



## eggz716

Working with my Tournelle MM


----------



## KoalaXJ

mrs.JC said:


> I just picked this up today as well. Your gorgeous shots make me all the more excited about my decision.


Thank you! You won’t regret it she is a beauty : )


----------



## KoalaXJ

Handbags77 said:


> What a beautiful photos! Which size is your pretty Speedy B and how old is she?


It’s the 30. Perfect for carrying my work and school stuff. I only bought her about 3 -4 weeks ago. I did use the Patina Champ method to help me get the patina process started so I won’t need to worry about the water stain.


----------



## Sara89

First time wearing my favorite MM


----------



## dejahlovelee

Pandora and Vuitton [emoji183][emoji304]


----------



## Poochie231080

Yesterday’s work companions...lately i have been using pouches instead of bags to work


----------



## Jessmarch27




----------



## gillyweed

New-to-me cherry blossom pochette’s first day out! Using my Palm Springs mini backpack strap for a crossbody until I decide between getting a chain or vachetta strap


----------



## Melfontana

Wearing the Reverse and Logomania Scarf in Neiman picking up my order [emoji3]


----------



## 1LV

Neverfull PM


----------



## Tayyyraee

Waiting to leave for dinner


----------



## Prada Prince

Shopping with my Catogram Speedy Bandouliere...


----------



## antybazar

Prada Prince said:


> Shopping with my Catogram Speedy Bandouliere...
> 
> View attachment 4367590



Sooo good 
Now I regret I didnt buy some more from the collection. I know it’s soldout anywhere BUT I still saw it in their full glory in mid Jan when I visited LV store in Hanoi.  Seeing your Speedy, I am in deep regret


----------



## cheidel

Meeting a friend for dinner, Trevi GM tagging along!


----------



## chloebagfreak

antybazar said:


> Take my Monceau BB out on a sunny day


Wow...What a beauty


----------



## vinbenphon1

Prada Prince said:


> Shopping with my Catogram Speedy Bandouliere...
> View attachment 4367590


M e o w... I am so enjoying your collection PP.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Picked up my kitty charm today.


----------



## Luba87

My mini pochette in Azur


----------



## frivofrugalista

vinbenphon1 said:


> Picked up my kitty charm today.
> 
> View attachment 4367648



Such a beautiful sunshine![emoji170]


----------



## bbcerisette66

vinbenphon1 said:


> Picked up my kitty charm today.
> 
> View attachment 4367648



Such a gorgeous bag !!!!


----------



## fabuleux

vinbenphon1 said:


> Picked up my kitty charm today.
> 
> View attachment 4367648


I love the bag and I forgive you for ruining it with this charm!  The charm itself is very cute though... I must admit.


----------



## Tayyyraee

Just got engaged with my Odeon by my side


----------



## DrFancyFashion

Tayyyraee said:


> Just got engaged with my Odeon by my side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4368183
> View attachment 4368184


Congratulations!!! Love the ring and Odeon!!


----------



## EmmJay

PF worn as a belt bag.


----------



## EmmJay

Tayyyraee said:


> Just got engaged with my Odeon by my side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4368183
> View attachment 4368184



May your marriage be as beautiful as your ring. Best wishes!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Tayyyraee said:


> Just got engaged with my Odeon by my side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4368183
> View attachment 4368184



Happy time !!! Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## Venessa84

Tayyyraee said:


> Just got engaged with my Odeon by my side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4368183
> View attachment 4368184



Congratulations!! Beautiful ring! Wishing you many years of love and happiness!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Dinner with the Petite Malle...


----------



## Melfontana

Tayyyraee said:


> Just got engaged with my Odeon by my side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4368183
> View attachment 4368184



Congratulations [emoji898]


----------



## KoalaXJ

Out here bathing in Florida sunlight. Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend : )


----------



## vinbenphon1

fabuleux said:


> I love the bag and I forgive you for ruining it with this charm!  The charm itself is very cute though... I must admit.


Lol. Totally agree, I'm not even a bag charm fan. I blame my kitty fever.. lol.


----------



## dejahlovelee

Grabbing breakfast this morning


----------



## MooMooVT

Tayyyraee said:


> Just got engaged with my Odeon by my side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4368183
> View attachment 4368184


AWE! Congratulations!!! Enjoy


----------



## Tahoe10

Celebrated my three year anniversary with my boyfriend today with my brand new speedy


----------



## LV_BB

Maiden voyage with Boite Chapeau Souple  I never thought I’d get a monogram bag but I couldn’t resist.


----------



## fyn72

Tayyyraee said:


> Just got engaged with my Odeon by my side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4368183
> View attachment 4368184



Congratulations [emoji898][emoji323][emoji324] what a beautiful ring! A great ‘in action’ shot with the Odeon [emoji16]


----------



## unique_1

Companion of the day


----------



## fabuleux

unique_1 said:


> View attachment 4368639
> 
> 
> Companion of the day


Yes please!


----------



## Melfontana

unique_1 said:


> View attachment 4368639
> 
> 
> Companion of the day



[emoji173]️


----------



## LV_4ever

Becoming a fast favorite. It took two years from initial try-on to purchase because I just wasn’t sure. Love it with the mono strap.


----------



## SakuraSakura

gillyweed said:


> View attachment 4367098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New-to-me cherry blossom pochette’s first day out! Using my Palm Springs mini backpack strap for a crossbody until I decide between getting a chain or vachetta strap



My cherry blossom pochette! Unfortunately I overheard some people discussing it, calling it a "kids purse" and giving me dirty looks. I strutted my stuff passed them but deep down it bothered me.


----------



## Jessmarch27

SakuraSakura said:


> My cherry blossom pochette! Unfortunately I overheard some people discussing it, calling it a "kids purse" and giving me dirty looks. I strutted my stuff passed them but deep down it bothered me.
> 
> View attachment 4369069



Seriously? I don’t see why people feel the need to comment on things like that. That is so rude!!! I think it’s beautiful and they are probably just jealous.


----------



## harrietvane

SakuraSakura said:


> My cherry blossom pochette! Unfortunately I overheard some people discussing it, calling it a "kids purse" and giving me dirty looks. I strutted my stuff passed them but deep down it bothered me.
> 
> View attachment 4369069


Please don´t let people spoil your joy! This bag is so cute and perfect for spring!


----------



## EmmJay

SakuraSakura said:


> My cherry blossom pochette! Unfortunately I overheard some people discussing it, calling it a "kids purse" and giving me dirty looks. I strutted my stuff passed them but deep down it bothered me.
> 
> View attachment 4369069



Don’t worry about haters. Being a hater burns zero calories and it causes early aging. Lol 
Wear what you like regardless of what anyone says or how anyone makes you feel. Dress for yourself. You got this. Shake the haters off!!! Have a great week!!


----------



## leechiyong

SakuraSakura said:


> My cherry blossom pochette! Unfortunately I overheard some people discussing it, calling it a "kids purse" and giving me dirty looks. I strutted my stuff passed them but deep down it bothered me.
> 
> View attachment 4369069


This pattern always makes me smile when I see it.  It's one of my favorites.  I hope it continues to bring you joy for many years to come.


----------



## jorjaiso

Taking this baby out for the first time today. 


I can’t name enough how stunning the soft trunk is.


----------



## Fashionelle

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 4363481
> 
> With my very first luggage tag Now we need some sun to get patina


Which speedy is this one?


----------



## snibor

jorjaiso said:


> Taking this baby out for the first time today.
> View attachment 4369147
> 
> I can’t name enough how stunning the soft trunk is.



Fantastic looking bag!


----------



## handbagobession

My Reverse PM keeping me company at my daughters soccer practice.  Love this bag!


----------



## SakuraSakura

EmmJay said:


> Don’t worry about haters. Being a hater burns zero calories and it causes early aging. Lol
> Wear what you like regardless of what anyone says or how anyone makes you feel. Dress for yourself. You got this. Shake the haters off!!! Have a great week!!



Thank you everyone for being so supportive!


----------



## itsmree

bfly said:


> Posing with my new mono PM.
> 
> View attachment 4364877
> View attachment 4364878
> View attachment 4364880


LOVE LOVE love and love the twilly (? is that right) on the handle.


----------



## itsmree

gemlover said:


> This looks so cute, but I've got to ask...what do you do with your phone?  Just carry it loose in your hand?


so perfect


----------



## bayborn

LV_4ever said:


> View attachment 4368961
> 
> Becoming a fast favorite. It took two years from initial try-on to purchase because I just wasn’t sure. Love it with the mono strap.


I like the mono strap also I just wish that the mono strap the I purchased was all canvas like yours. Mine has the vachetta strap holders instead of the canvas strap holders. My reverse strap is being replaced so either I don't use the bag at all or I use my ebene strap because I don't like the look of the vachetta with the reverse metis print.


----------



## vinbenphon1

handbagobession said:


> My Reverse PM keeping me company at my daughters soccer practice.  Love this bag!


An on the ground shot. Love it.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Warning, the following photo may disturb some viewers... lol 
At the movies with my Milla (sitting on the floor) and kitty charm. I replaced the momo strap, which had gh with the luggage tag strap that came with the bag. Now it matches better.


----------



## Hotsauna

Jessihsia said:


> View attachment 4368313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out here bathing in Florida sunlight. Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend : )



It's so cold here. This pic warmed me up a little. 



vinbenphon1 said:


> Warning, the following photo may disturb some viewers... lol
> At the movies with my Milla (sitting on the floor) and kitty charm. I replaced the momo strap, which had gh with the luggage tag strap that came with the bag. Now it matches better.
> 
> View attachment 4369978


----------



## nlcampa

handbagobession said:


> My Reverse PM keeping me company at my daughters soccer practice.  Love this bag!


Lovely! Also, I am a little bit jealous of what looks like warm sunny weather!  Hope your daughter won the game


----------



## nlcampa

SakuraSakura said:


> My cherry blossom pochette! Unfortunately I overheard some people discussing it, calling it a "kids purse" and giving me dirty looks. I strutted my stuff passed them but deep down it bothered me.
> 
> View attachment 4369069


I am SO sorry to hear about your experience!  Your purse is beautiful, glad you ROCKED it.  Keep on strutting


----------



## pink_cupcakes

Waiting to board with my Trevi PM. Pls excuse the shadowy shot.[emoji4]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Me and my neverfull GM eating a late lunch outside in this beautiful weather


----------



## Butterlite

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> View attachment 4370983
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370984
> 
> 
> Me and my neverfull GM eating a late lunch outside in this beautiful weather


Omg, this look so delicious! What restaurant are you at?


----------



## MooMooVT

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> View attachment 4370983
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370984
> 
> 
> Me and my neverfull GM eating a late lunch outside in this beautiful weather


So you're saying there's a source of light that emanates from the sky down on humans and is... warm?? I know not of what you speak. I live in New England. So jealous


----------



## Hotsauna

MooMooVT said:


> So you're saying there's a source of light that emanates from the sky down on humans and is... warm?? I know not of what you speak. I live in New England. So jealous



Lol


----------



## Denalikins

SakuraSakura said:


> My cherry blossom pochette! Unfortunately I overheard some people discussing it, calling it a "kids purse" and giving me dirty looks. I strutted my stuff passed them but deep down it bothered me.
> 
> View attachment 4369069


Your bag is beautiful! It’s so cheerful and cute. Don’t listen to those mean individuals. Some people are so full of misery that they have to spew it out in the form of negative words. I’ve had people make fun of my mini hl speedy by saying it looks like it was made for dolls. Some people weren’t taught that “ if you don’t have anything nice to say, don’t say anything at all”.


----------



## leechiyong

LV at lunch:


----------



## cheidel

Waiting at my Optometrist appt. with NF GM today!  (Love the interior of the older NF).


----------



## reason24

Ready to go home


----------



## bayborn

cheidel said:


> Waiting at my Optometrist appt. with NF GM today!  (Love the interior of the older NF).


What type of pads do you have around the shoulder straps?


----------



## cheidel

bayborn said:


> What type of pads do you have around the shoulder straps?


They are vachetta strap covers, which make the straps very comfortable on the shoulder.  I purchased them from Mcraftleather on Etsy.com.  I also have them for my DE NF.  I don’t like the straps digging into my shoulder when my bag is very heavy (I carry lots in my bags).


----------



## Bumbles

leechiyong said:


> Costco date night:
> View attachment 4303042


Sooooo cute! I know this super late but was going thru this thread and saw your cuties!!


----------



## Bumbles

Fernsmum said:


> View attachment 4303253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First outing with my New Wave Heart bag today


Hey fernsmum! I didn’t know you bought this. How are you finding it? Practical or somewhat practical? Am thinking of getting it but am undecided for many reasons lol. What are your pos and neg with it?? Any? Would love to hear. We always seem to have similar tastes! Lol


----------



## bayborn

cheidel said:


> They are vachetta strap covers, which make the straps very comfortable on the shoulder.  I purchased them from Mcraftleather on Etsy.com.  I also have them for my DE NF.  I don’t like the straps digging into my shoulder when my bag is very heavy (I carry lots in my bags).


Thanks, when I finally purchase the My World Tour NF I'll need a pair oh but the straps are black. Let me head on over to Etsy to see if they are made in black.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Prada Prince said:


> Shopping with my Catogram Speedy Bandouliere...
> 
> View attachment 4367590


We are bag twins - though I have not worn my Catogram Speedy yet - but loving my Catogram NF


----------



## Nancy in VA

Tayyyraee said:


> Just got engaged with my Odeon by my side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4368183
> View attachment 4368184


Beautiful couple and bag!


----------



## mrs.JC

I really need to vary my 'action' shots.

Switched to one of my tried and true faves, classic Speedy 30 DE with the Pomme Rayure charm. I got my hair done and bought some hair products.  [emoji1]


----------



## Fernsmum

Bumbles said:


> Hey fernsmum! I didn’t know you bought this. How are you finding it? Practical or somewhat practical? Am thinking of getting it but am undecided for many reasons lol. What are your pos and neg with it?? Any? Would love to hear. We always seem to have similar tastes! Lol


Hi Bumbles 
I have used this a few times now and was surprised how much i could fit in it ! obviously not an all day or work bag but about the same amount of items as my Twist PM.
The pro's are : gorgeous leather, very cute and different to rest of my collection, can wear it crossbody I am 5'4 and can put my essentials and phone (iphone 6s) 
The cons are : the zip fastening due to shape can take abit of getting use to -  generally cant do it one handed especailly zipping up ! thats the only negative i have found 
Hope this helps 
Let me know if you do decide on it or what you get instead


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Butterlite said:


> Omg, this look so delicious! What restaurant are you at?



It’s next my university, I’m currently studying in the Middle East


----------



## Bumbles

Fernsmum said:


> Hi Bumbles
> I have used this a few times now and was surprised how much i could fit in it ! obviously not an all day or work bag but about the same amount of items as my Twist PM.
> The pro's are : gorgeous leather, very cute and different to rest of my collection, can wear it crossbody I am 5'4 and can put my essentials and phone (iphone 6s)
> The cons are : the zip fastening due to shape can take abit of getting use to -  generally cant do it one handed especailly zipping up ! thats the only negative i have found
> Hope this helps
> Let me know if you do decide on it or what you get instead


Thanks fernsmum! It’s such a difficult decision! Lol will try and pop into the boutique this weekend


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Back from my getaway to the best Bday surprise ever! I'm so lucky to have friends & family who support my LVoe Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4372455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back from my getaway to the best Bday surprise ever! I'm so lucky to have friends & family who support my LVoe Have a great weekend everyone



Happy Birthday V!!!  That is one amazing and LVoely cake — yummy.  You have the best friends and family ever — to create such a special cake.  Thanks for sharing this fun pic .


----------



## candypoo

TGIF! 
With my Lockme LVoe
I'm 5ft" short for reference.


----------



## Jeny09

My bag of the day...


----------



## Sandra.AT

My personal pink keys for our car..now I can finally drive the car


----------



## Cas321

My 3 yr old Duomo Hobo and my daughters Puppy Dog pal book bag on this rainy day .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Happy Birthday V!!!  That is one amazing and LVoely cake — yummy.  You have the best friends and family ever — to create such a special cake.  Thanks for sharing this fun pic .


I'm so touched Thank you, sweetest IM! x10


Sandra.AT said:


> My personal pink keys for our car..now I can finally drive the car
> View attachment 4372801
> View attachment 4372803


So cute how your pink keys match your nails


----------



## l.ch.

reason24 said:


> Ready to go home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371351


There is something about keepalls, especially this model, that fascinates me. And makes me want to pack mine and take a trip. I don’t know why I love them so much...


----------



## Melfontana

At the dentist 


[emoji173]️


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Raisin Retiro out doing a little spring weather shopping with me.


----------



## Ehyatt

New to me (and in almost new condition) monogram GM Thames. Where has this bag been all my life [emoji7]


----------



## bayborn

Melfontana said:


> At the dentist
> View attachment 4373428
> 
> [emoji173]️


My least favorite place but I need to make an appointment


----------



## leechiyong

At Costco:


----------



## chloebagfreak

Finally some nice weather with my mini Montsouris backpack
 !


----------



## chloebagfreak

Fashionelle said:


> Which speedy is this one?



It is the 25B


----------



## curlsandacamera

Took my new pre-loved Eva out for a spin.


----------



## Rituals83

That’s a lovely bag, may I ask where you bought it from? Thanks!


----------



## curlsandacamera

Rituals83 said:


> That’s a lovely bag, may I ask where you bought it from? Thanks!



From Poshmark. ☺️


----------



## sera3m45

Shopping for suits for the fiance [emoji173]


----------



## Melfontana

The [emoji295]️ is shining [emoji3] At Benefits Brow Bar
First time outing for My Stella Sneakers & Rose Poudre PM [emoji4]
Perfect Match [emoji3]


----------



## pursula

We just got back from some errands and had a photo shoot in my favorite chair.


----------



## Melfontana

curlsandacamera said:


> Took my new pre-loved Eva out for a spin.



[emoji173]️ the Eva - it was one of my first crossbody bags - Enjoy


----------



## 1LV

Melfontana said:


> The [emoji295]️ is shining [emoji3] At Benefits Brow Bar
> First time outing for My Stella Sneakers & Rose Poudre PM [emoji4]
> Perfect Match [emoji3]
> View attachment 4374344
> 
> View attachment 4374345
> 
> View attachment 4374346


Cute!!


----------



## mrs.JC

At the Levi's store waiting for my hubby in the fitting room.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Mono Macassar goals! Luggage set now complete


----------



## curlsandacamera

Melfontana said:


> The [emoji295]️ is shining [emoji3] At Benefits Brow Bar
> First time outing for My Stella Sneakers & Rose Poudre PM [emoji4]
> Perfect Match [emoji3]
> View attachment 4374344
> 
> View attachment 4374345
> 
> View attachment 4374346


I drool!! They go so well together.


----------



## Melfontana

curlsandacamera said:


> I drool!! They go so well together.



Thank you I wasn’t sure at first [emoji4]


----------



## ZoeyZhou

study mode


----------



## pink_cupcakes

Airplane Mode [emoji574][emoji574][emoji574]


----------



## Starbux32

Waiting to see the doctor but at least I have great company.


----------



## Aliluvlv

This is more of an LV boxes in action   pic but perching on these, is one of my girl's favorite thing to do. [emoji6] Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## donnaoh

Aliluvlv said:


> This is more of an LV boxes in action   pic but perching on these, is one of my girl's favorite thing to do. [emoji6] Happy Sunday everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374936


Oh! Kitty!! Love it!


----------



## viewwing

ZoeyZhou said:


> View attachment 4374623
> 
> study mode


Which Starbucks is this? Looks like a conducive place to do some work.


----------



## cwool

ZW paying for dinner last pm



Brittany at lunch today


----------



## Starbux32

viewwing said:


> Which Starbucks is this? Looks like a conducive place to do some work.


Are your cat's eyes naturally that shade of green or is it enhanced due to electronic media? Either way, your feline friend is a very visually stricking image!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Starbux32 said:


> Are your cat's eyes naturally that shade of green or is it enhanced due to electronic media? Either way, your feline friend is a very visually stricking image!


Are you referring to the grey kitty and LV boxes pic I posted earlier?  Her eyes are actually even more electric green looking in reality. [emoji4]


----------



## Starbux32

Aliluvlv said:


> Are you referring to the grey kitty and LV boxes pic I posted earlier?  Her eyes are actually even more electric green looking in reality. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375400


Awwww, she's so cute! And yes, I was referring to the pic of her & the boxes. Her eyes were all that I saw for a moment. Nice!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Starbux32 said:


> Awwww, she's so cute! And yes, I was referring to the pic of her & the boxes. Her eyes were all that I saw for a moment. Nice![emoji813]


Awww thank you! [emoji173]


----------



## Denalikins

Quick grocery shopping today! Also treated myself to a Sonic limeade ( if anyone has a Sonic nearby you know how good their ice is )


----------



## leechiyong

Took out just the essentials:


----------



## ZoeyZhou

viewwing said:


> Which Starbucks is this? Looks like a conducive place to do some work.


It is in Texas


----------



## Dkay6

Just a few snaps from this weekend. Loving the nicer weather!


----------



## MommyDaze

Green Sac Louis out for lunch on St. Patrick’s Day


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Pochette Metis...


----------



## vanhornink

Denalikins said:


> Quick grocery shopping today! Also treated myself to a Sonic limeade ( if anyone has a Sonic nearby you know how good their ice is [emoji3])


Absolutely love those yum


----------



## cheidel

bayborn said:


> Thanks, when I finally purchase the My World Tour NF I'll need a pair oh but the straps are black. Let me head on over to Etsy to see if they are made in black.


You’re very welcome.  Hope you are able to get them.


----------



## cheidel

Ehyatt said:


> View attachment 4373474
> View attachment 4373475
> View attachment 4373476
> 
> 
> New to me (and in almost new condition) monogram GM Thames. Where has this bag been all my life [emoji7]


Beautiful, congrats!!!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4374476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mono Macassar goals! Luggage set now complete


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

pink_cupcakes said:


> Airplane Mode [emoji574][emoji574][emoji574]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374789


Lovely Trevi!!!


----------



## bayborn

cheidel said:


> You’re very welcome.  Hope you are able to get them.


I contacted them but they don't offer them in black, boo! lol


----------



## miumiu2046

Just started using my epi alma bb even thought I got her almost two years ago in Berlin. [emoji76][emoji74]


----------



## AndreaM99

I could not resist...


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

MooMooVT said:


> So you're saying there's a source of light that emanates from the sky down on humans and is... warm?? I know not of what you speak. I live in New England. So jealous



Hey, sorry for the late reply! Yeah I can totally imagine your situation, I love England one of my favorite favorite places to visit in the winter and that’s exactly how I felt on my one week holiday there. I’m currently living in the Middle East so it’s very warm here right now which is a good and bad thing! I want to wear my Louis Vuitton scarf [emoji23]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

candypoo said:


> View attachment 4372529
> 
> TGIF!
> With my Lockme LVoe
> I'm 5ft" short for reference.



I love the lockme bag, it’s so perfect for evening wear. Do you like wearing sport shoes with dresses? I’m not such a big fan, I usually wear boots


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

pursula said:


> We just got back from some errands and had a photo shoot in my favorite chair.



I really like the DE speedy, I have the monogram which I love but there is something so classy about the print of your bag! Which size is it? Do you prefer this one over the monogram?
	

		
			
		

		
	




A picture of how much I use my monogram speedy bandolier 35 to the airport


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4374476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mono Macassar goals! Luggage set now complete



What is better for traveling the keepball or the suitcase if you had to pick one? I would love to buy one but something is holding me back because the suitcase looks amazing but then the other hand the airport will treat it badly so it makes it damaged when it finally arrives it might not be in good condition. How much clothes can you put in the keepball?


----------



## Roz2019

Just got this Pochette Metis last Friday


----------



## candypoo

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> I love the lockme bag, it’s so perfect for evening wear. Do you like wearing sport shoes with dresses? I’m not such a big fan, I usually wear boots


Love dresses with booties too!


----------



## SohviAnneli

Me leaving work right now with my new pochette metis  this bag is so COMFORTABLE and sit great on my body, gosh I love it!


----------



## TangerineKandy

miumiu2046 said:


> Just started using my epi alma bb even thought I got her almost two years ago in Berlin. [emoji76][emoji74]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375830


Wow!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## fyn72

First time using this one [emoji178]


----------



## Melfontana

fyn72 said:


> First time using this one [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376721



[emoji3] Spring is just around the corner and everyone is breaking out the pink [emoji173]️


----------



## karman

I’m using my Azur Speedy 25 from 2008. This was before the bandouliere version was available so I’m using a removable strap I purchased for my Trouville!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Keeping my fingers crossed that today's -20*C is really the last of winter. Note to self: invest in more Logomania scarfs for next year. Happy frigid Tuesday friends


----------



## Isis23

miumiu2046 said:


> Just started using my epi alma bb even thought I got her almost two years ago in Berlin. [emoji76][emoji74]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375830


Congrats, this is one of my favourite bags, I use mine very often!


----------



## mrs.JC

Took my Balenciaga out today for the first five since 2012 when I was gifted her. Making a cameo is my Monogram cles.


----------



## Sibelle

Took my lovely NeoNoe out today to the city. I passed by the LV store but did NOT go inside. 
Waiting patiently for the new releases .


----------



## miumiu2046

Isis23 said:


> Congrats, this is one of my favourite bags, I use mine very often!



Thank you!  This classic bag in the bb version sparks so much joy!  [emoji76] Knowing how durable the Epi leather is, I plan on keeping it for life [emoji74]


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4376895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed that today's -20*C is really the last of winter. Note to self: invest in more Logomania scarfs for next year. Happy frigid Tuesday friends



OMG. Where do you live ?


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sibelle said:


> Took my lovely NeoNoe out today to the city. I passed by the LV store but did NOT go inside.
> Waiting patiently for the new releases .
> 
> View attachment 4377192
> 
> View attachment 4377193



We have the best of LV !!! I love it too


----------



## Melli12

Sibelle said:


> Took my lovely NeoNoe out today to the city. I passed by the LV store but did NOT go inside.
> Waiting patiently for the new releases .
> 
> View attachment 4377192
> 
> View attachment 4377193


Is this the store in Frankfurt? I like it there


----------



## kandicenicole

Just me and my mini pochette at lunch


----------



## dejahlovelee

Shopping with my Speedy 30


----------



## vinbenphon1

Picked up a new goodie with my Milla and Catogram charm.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4376895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed that today's -20*C is really the last of winter. Note to self: invest in more Logomania scarfs for next year. Happy frigid Tuesday friends



Yikes, -20 C?   I can’t even imagine how cold that must be. Stay warm V . And yes, more scarfs are needed for your next winter.


----------



## mdcx

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 4373460
> 
> 
> Raisin Retiro out doing a little spring weather shopping with me.


This is stunning!


----------



## Sibelle

Melli12 said:


> Is this the store in Frankfurt? I like it there


Yes  . It´s my fave store so far. I actually like it better than the flagship store in Paris.


----------



## snibor

vinbenphon1 said:


> Picked up a new goodie with my Milla and Catogram charm.
> 
> View attachment 4377600



That color is gorgeous!


----------



## 1LV

So enjoying my new Graceful PM!


----------



## dejahlovelee

Murakami Speedy


----------



## fabuleux

Hotel bathroom shot.


----------



## EmmJay

At lunch...


----------



## kcousi

Just at work... Mickey agrees with me, we love the Haumea this much!


----------



## erica_cfu

Palermo at the beach


----------



## Sandra.AT

I really love this little cute bag and can't wait till it get little more patina before I spray collonil pro carbon on it.. until now my vachetta bags looks fine after I sprayed it and rain is no longer a problem[emoji12]


----------



## FrenchEmi

When i'm playing with the camera, my fiance is keeping my bag. So sweet  
My Speedy 30 épi


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

candypoo said:


> Love dresses with booties too!



I only wear dresses with boots, I don’t feel myself if I would wear sneakers with a dress but it depends on the circumstances like for example I was at a music festival last summer and I wore a leather dress and I had no choice but to wear sneakers because it’s a dirty place haha


----------



## mrs.JC

My brand new DA Speedy 35 on her first day of use. I forgot to do an "official" reveal.  Whoops!

Love this size. Not luggage territory (but certainly a big bag) and holds all my everyday items and work stuff.  Also fits comfortably inside what I like to call my locker or purse drawer. [emoji7]


----------



## Momof3ducklings

At my coworker’s wedding!!! First time taking this beautiful girl out!


----------



## Momof3ducklings

kcousi said:


> Just at work... Mickey agrees with me, we love the Haumea this much!


I love this bag so much! I have the magnolia one!


----------



## LV_BB

EmmJay said:


> At lunch...
> 
> View attachment 4378377



Is this a Speedy B? I’ve never seen one with black handles


----------



## Momof3ducklings

LV_BB said:


> Is this a Speedy B? I’ve never seen one with black handles



I saw lots of people dye their bag’s vachettas.


----------



## kbell

LV_BB said:


> Is this a Speedy B? I’ve never seen one with black handles



You can get black handles on the world tour speedy.


----------



## Melfontana

Momof3ducklings said:


> I saw lots of people dye their bag’s vachettas.



It the World Tour Speed - all the trim is black


----------



## AndreaM99

Little patriotic today


----------



## Nana61256

Just getting home from work.  I’m tired, but my Hampstead MM looks great!


----------



## EmmJay

LV_BB said:


> Is this a Speedy B? I’ve never seen one with black handles



It’s a Speedy B World Tour. Thanks @Melfontana for responding too.


----------



## NYGIRL2525

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4376895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed that today's -20*C is really the last of winter. Note to self: invest in more Logomania scarfs for next year. Happy frigid Tuesday friends



Where is it -20 this time of year?


----------



## Poochie231080

Yesterday’s companions


----------



## RAEDAY

Poochie231080 said:


> Yesterday’s companions



That infrarouge... [emoji7][emoji173]️ Gorgeous!


----------



## Momof3ducklings

Took one of my old bags to the poppy field 2 weeks ago!!!


----------



## dotty8

^^ My favourite LV pattern 



cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> I love the lockme bag, it’s so perfect for evening wear. Do you like wearing sport shoes with dresses? I’m not such a big fan, I usually wear boots



I love both  (well, regarding sneakers, not every style is appropriate, of course.. but my velvet Nike-s or other dressier sneakers work quite ok with skirts and dresses  )..


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> This is more of an LV boxes in action   pic but perching on these, is one of my girl's favorite thing to do. [emoji6] Happy Sunday everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374936


How did I miss your furry gem, Ali? Your cat has such impeccable taste lol


NYGIRL2525 said:


> Where is it -20 this time of year?


Northern Canada.


Poochie231080 said:


> Yesterday’s companions


Your métis looks impeccable hun! Gorgeous pair


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Northern Canada.


Brrr! Polar vortex!!!


----------



## jellyv

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4379837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m tired, but my Hampstead MM looks great!


Gorgeous and not frequently seen!


----------



## carleykitten

erica_cfu said:


> Palermo at the beach
> View attachment 4378782


Palermo, as in Sicily? 
One of my favourite spots!! it was sooooo hot when I went a few summers ago!


----------



## carleykitten

NYGIRL2525 said:


> Where is it -20 this time of year?


CANADA!!! haha we are lucky to get above 0!! (unless of course you live in Vancouver!! lucky buggers!) haha


----------



## erica_cfu

carleykitten said:


> Palermo, as in Sicily?
> One of my favourite spots!! it was sooooo hot when I went a few summers ago!


Oh no, I wish though! 
That was actually the name of the bag. It’s now discontinued.


----------



## dejahlovelee

Nap time


----------



## EmmJay

Lunching with her.


----------



## usmcwifey

My partner in crime [emoji173]️ love this bag so much!


----------



## Sibelle

Spring is finally here, so my NeoNoe got dressed accordingly  .


----------



## Fernsmum

Poochie231080 said:


> Yesterday’s companions


Two beautiful pieces  
We are mini trunk twins


----------



## Fernsmum

My Union Jack Speedy accompanied me on a visit to the new Sloane Street store with my daughter today


----------



## LV_4ever

Fernsmum said:


> My Union Jack Speedy accompanied me on a visit to the new Sloane Street store with my daughter today
> View attachment 4380631



Love this! You ladies look great!!


----------



## Scooch

Artsy in empriente noir with new spring scarf hanging out at work today


----------



## JoeDelRey

Having a snack before clocking in at work


----------



## mrs.JC

Another Speedy DA 35 shot from yesterday during lunch. 

My 8 (?) year old DE Neverfull today during my lunch break today and some shopping. Reveal soon. [emoji4]


----------



## Jo_Somebody

My “gym bag” on my desk at work.


----------



## Cocoabean

Jo_Somebody said:


> My “gym bag” on my desk at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380918



This makes me want to join a gym! Aaahhhh, who am I kidding. I can have one without the gym! I have one on layaway at Fashionphile. Made in the year and month I got married. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## karman

carleykitten said:


> CANADA!!! haha we are lucky to get above 0!! (unless of course you live in Vancouver!! lucky buggers!) haha



It was quite a bit warmer in Calgary when you posted that! I’ve been wearing a leather jacket and no tights with skirts all week! I can’t believe other parts of the country are still in -20’s!!


----------



## karman

Using my Recital from 2003. This is 16 years old! One of the oldest LV’s in my collection - not the bag’s age as I have one from the 90’s but the longest it’s been in my collection. The patina is amazing.


----------



## Blueberry1

karman said:


> Using my Recital from 2003. This is 16 years old! One of the oldest LV’s in my collection - not the bag’s age as I have one from the 90’s but the longest it’s been in my collection. The patina is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 4381079



Timeless!


----------



## Fernsmum

LV_4ever said:


> Love this! You ladies look great!!


Thank you


----------



## dejahlovelee

Out and about


----------



## Butterlite

karman said:


> Using my Recital from 2003. This is 16 years old! One of the oldest LV’s in my collection - not the bag’s age as I have one from the 90’s but the longest it’s been in my collection. The patina is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 4381079


Such a great piece!!


----------



## Dkay6

Happy Saturday ! My new mini pochette I received earlier this week.. quick grab to go get coffee


----------



## Butterlite

Dkay6 said:


> Happy Saturday ! My new mini pochette I received earlier this week.. quick grab to go get coffee


Love your mani, too! Great pic!


----------



## Cas321

Dkay6 said:


> Happy Saturday ! My new mini pochette I received earlier this week.. quick grab to go get coffee



Now I love the DE . I need to get off this forum. [emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## Dkay6

Cas321 said:


> Now I love the DE . I need to get off this forum. [emoji30][emoji30]


This forum is draining my bank account. The addiction is real


----------



## missconvy

Dkay6 said:


> Happy Saturday ! My new mini pochette I received earlier this week.. quick grab to go get coffee



So jelly. These are hard to find!


----------



## Dkay6

Butterlite said:


> Love your mani, too! Great pic!


Thank you!


----------



## EdnaMode

Dkay6 said:


> Happy Saturday ! My new mini pochette I received earlier this week.. quick grab to go get coffee


Mini twins. I couldn't believe my eyes when this popped up! We are so lucky to have found these!


----------



## Dkay6

EdnaMode said:


> Mini twins. I couldn't believe my eyes when this popped up! We are so lucky to have found these!


Yay! I was super lucky and a SA in NY shipped this one and the DA to me. Now just searching for the mono so I can have the trio


----------



## TraGiv

Melfontana said:


> It’s from 2016 I purchased at Bloomingdale’s
> I don’t know if it’s still available
> View attachment 4353759
> 
> It even came with a little Pochette that matches the interior.



I love this tote!! It is perfect for work. I have two, one in gray and one in navy. I bought the navy one this past December at the Burberry outlet in Florida. The gray one I bought in 2017 from Fashionphile. I really want a red one. It converts to an everyday handbag as well.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Scooch said:


> Artsy in empriente noir with new spring scarf hanging out at work today
> View attachment 4380756


Love this!


----------



## erica_cfu

Time for azur


----------



## Jessmarch27

Just chilling on my couch


----------



## Poochie231080

Fernsmum said:


> Two beautiful pieces
> We are mini trunk twins



Yess sweetie  Happy to finally meet you and @MarraC last week


----------



## Fierymo

Fernsmum said:


> My Union Jack Speedy accompanied me on a visit to the new Sloane Street store with my daughter today
> View attachment 4380631


Awesome photo


----------



## Melfontana

Out and About.... I find myself grabbing for this bag all the time [emoji4] it really is the perfect size. 
Wearing my Stella Sneaker Boots as much as I can before the warm weather arrives and they are put to sleep [emoji4]


----------



## Fernsmum

Poochie231080 said:


> Yess sweetie  Happy to finally meet you and @MarraC last week


Was really nice meeting you too


----------



## Fernsmum

Fierymo said:


> Awesome photo


Thank you


----------



## Butterlite

erica_cfu said:


> View attachment 4381428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for azur


This is the perfect place for Azure!!


----------



## M5_Traveler

My two favorite spring/summer Speedy’s


----------



## Cas321

Early morning continuing education class with my main squeeze...


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Melfontana said:


> Out and About.... I find myself grabbing for this bag all the time [emoji4] it really is the perfect size.
> Wearing my Stella Sneaker Boots as much as I can before the warm weather arrives and they are put to sleep [emoji4]
> View attachment 4381726



Yes agree with you. Somehow since I have PM, always grab PM most of the time ♥️


----------



## erica_cfu

Butterlite said:


> This is the perfect place for Azure!!



Indeed!


----------



## Melfontana

MrsRance said:


> Yes agree with you. Somehow since I have PM, always grab PM most of the time [emoji813]️
> View attachment 4381994



I love your sneakers [emoji173]️


----------



## louloulou89

My lilac noe got an outing today. I love this bag so much. Hunted for it for months!


----------



## Rani

Shopping with my empreinte bag


----------



## bbcerisette66

Rani said:


> Shopping with my empreinte bag
> View attachment 4382185



Gorgeous !!! I love it so much.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Headed out for lunch earlier [emoji7]


----------



## destine2b

Taking my PM out for lunch. Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Melfontana

destine2b said:


> View attachment 4382237
> 
> 
> Taking my PM out for lunch. Happy Sunday everyone!



Love the pop of color [emoji173]️


----------



## Clairen4

JoeDelRey said:


> Having a snack before clocking in at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380770



Those are my fav chips!!!  Bag looks great too!!! [wink]


----------



## Butterlite

louloulou89 said:


> My lilac noe got an outing today. I love this bag so much. Hunted for it for months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382138


Such a beautiful color!


----------



## Tinder

destine2b said:


> View attachment 4382237
> 
> 
> Taking my PM out for lunch. Happy Sunday everyone!



This is such a beautiful spring color! I haven’t ever seen this one before. [emoji177]


----------



## Momof3ducklings

Out for lunch with my family and friends!!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

mrs.JC said:


> My brand new DA Speedy 35 on her first day of use. I forgot to do an "official" reveal.  Whoops!
> 
> Love this size. Not luggage territory (but certainly a big bag) and holds all my everyday items and work stuff.  Also fits comfortably inside what I like to call my locker or purse drawer. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4379419



I would definitely travel with it just be super careful and put it in the Louis Vuitton protector bag when you’re on the airplane in case of any spills


----------



## mrs.JC

I just came to the mall for shoes... I guess I'll be wearing them on my way to Ban Island. 

My Rose Poudre Neo Noe after a shopping day.  [emoji4]


----------



## fyn72

Momof3ducklings said:


> View attachment 4382389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for lunch with my family and friends!!


Aw this is pretty! I hardly see anyone post photos of the Mahina. Beautiful!


----------



## cheidel

karman said:


> I’m using my Azur Speedy 25 from 2008. This was before the bandouliere version was available so I’m using a removable strap I purchased for my Trouville!
> 
> View attachment 4376749


Very pretty and the honey patina is beautiful!!!


----------



## cheidel

dejahlovelee said:


> Shopping with my Speedy 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377443


Beautiful bag!!!


----------



## cheidel

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4378364
> 
> Hotel bathroom shot.


Lovely trio!!!


----------



## destine2b

Melfontana said:


> Love the pop of color [emoji173]️



Thank you! Love this shade of pink. I haven’t seen any color transfer yet **crossing fingers***


----------



## taniherd

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4378364
> 
> Hotel bathroom shot.



Very nice trio! Is that the Trousse 28?


----------



## fabuleux

Yes Trousse 28. 
I bought it shortly before it was discontinued. A great piece that’s been traveling with me for many years! 


taniherd said:


> Very nice trio! Is that the Trousse 28?


----------



## destine2b

Tinder said:


> This is such a beautiful spring color! I haven’t ever seen this one before. [emoji177]



I believe this color is Rose Bruyère. With the light, it is a shade lighter.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Blacklight minigolf with 5D efect was really funny with my montaigne bb mono[emoji12]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Momof3ducklings said:


> View attachment 4382389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for lunch with my family and friends!!



What a beautiful bag.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Melfontana said:


> I love your sneakers [emoji173]️



Thank you Mel. It’s hitop sneakers from golden goose deluxe brand...so comfortable [emoji178]


----------



## Momof3ducklings

Johnpauliegal said:


> What a beautiful bag.


Thank you!


----------



## Momof3ducklings

fyn72 said:


> Aw this is pretty! I hardly see anyone post photos of the Mahina. Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## mrs.JC

My most used item (Monogram cles) accompanying me to pick up brand new company truck, F150. I love driving big trucks. [emoji7]


----------



## Nene20122012

destine2b said:


> View attachment 4382237
> 
> 
> Taking my PM out for lunch. Happy Sunday everyone!


what color is this...GORGEOUS! Never even knew it came in this color


----------



## destine2b

Nene20122012 said:


> what color is this...GORGEOUS! Never even knew it came in this color



It’s rose bruyere! It looks a shade lighter than the actual color.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Fernsmum said:


> My Union Jack Speedy accompanied me on a visit to the new Sloane Street store with my daughter today
> View attachment 4380631



Fantastic pic, hope you guys had fun. When I got the email about the reopening, it made me curious about the store’s new look. I’ve been staying away from the stores and buying preloved instead!


----------



## Poochie231080

Haven’t used these for a while


----------



## luvLV18

M5_Traveler said:


> My two favorite spring/summer Speedy’s


LOVE!!!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

One of my first purchases, many years ago. Still wear it from time to time - like today.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## elenkat27

Was in Toronto and stopped in to Tiffany with my Cannes


----------



## BelaS

At the dentist


----------



## Starbux32

BelaS said:


> At the dentist
> View attachment 4384352


Those boots


----------



## BelaS

Starbux32 said:


> Those boots



Bloomingdales has these on sale RN


----------



## KoalaXJ

Aliluvlv said:


> This is more of an LV boxes in action   pic but perching on these, is one of my girl's favorite thing to do. [emoji6] Happy Sunday everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374936


Suchh a pretty cat!


----------



## KoalaXJ

My first vintage baby! Been craving for boba tea for days finally decided to go get some. Turns out they are actually doing BOGO today so I got two, one for me and one for me. Lol


----------



## cajhingle

off with my mon mono


----------



## EmmJay

Ran into Target after work.


----------



## elenkat27

BelaS said:


> At the dentist
> View attachment 4384352



This bag is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## kbell

EmmJay said:


> Ran into Target after work.
> 
> View attachment 4384556
> View attachment 4384557



Love the green pants suit!


----------



## EmmJay

kbell said:


> Love the green pants suit!



Thank you!!


----------



## mak1203

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 4384487
> 
> off with my mon mono


Love this color combo!  Haven’t seen it before!


----------



## mrs.JC

BelaS said:


> At the dentist
> View attachment 4384352


What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## mrs.JC

Used my workhorse for the first time to run work errands and ended the day with much needed ice cream.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Jessihsia said:


> Suchh a pretty cat!


Thank you and so is your gorgeous cutie in your avatar! [emoji7]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Jessihsia said:


> View attachment 4384474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first vintage baby! Been craving for boba tea for days finally decided to go get some. Turns out they are actually doing BOGO today so I got two, one for me and one for me. Lol


Lol your drinks look amazing,  and what a great find! Love your Burberry Bear on it too [emoji4]


----------



## Bags_4_life

EmmJay said:


> Ran into Target after work.
> 
> View attachment 4384556
> View attachment 4384557


Yeeeeeesssss! Love everything! But so jealous we don’t have Target in the UK


----------



## Iamminda

EmmJay said:


> Ran into Target after work.
> 
> View attachment 4384556
> View attachment 4384557



You look phenomenal!!!!   (You always have great mod shots. And lately I have been too lazy (lol) to comment/post. But this look is just so gorgeous).


----------



## Winiebean

Can’t pass down ice cream food truck when it comes to your work [emoji7]


----------



## EmmJay

Bags_4_life said:


> Yeeeeeesssss! Love everything! But so jealous we don’t have Target in the UK



Thank you!!!


----------



## EmmJay

Iamminda said:


> You look phenomenal!!!!   (You always have great mod shots. And lately I have been too lazy (lol) to comment/post. But this look is just so gorgeous).



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Poochie231080

Today’s bag


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## LucyOnLuxury

MrsRance said:


> Yes agree with you. Somehow since I have PM, always grab PM most of the time ♥️
> View attachment 4381994


I love your shirt!  Is it one piece?  Do you mind if I ask you where you got it?
Thank you!


----------



## cajhingle




----------



## bayborn

Poochie231080 said:


> Today’s bag


I love your collection, maybe in my next life, lol


----------



## Poochie231080

bayborn said:


> I love your collection, maybe in my next life, lol



Thank you! Too sweet


----------



## Fernsmum

Bags_4_life said:


> Yeeeeeesssss! Love everything! But so jealous we don’t have Target in the UK


Me too


----------



## HelenaOfficial

LucyOnLuxury said:


> I love your shirt!  Is it one piece?  Do you mind if I ask you where you got it?
> Thank you!


Thanks Lucy, it's from Zara


----------



## kina.strickland

Having Lunch  with my Speedy B [emoji173]️


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My SO LV Scarf ❤️


----------



## Blueberry1

Carrieshaver said:


> My SO LV Scarf [emoji173]️



That scarf is so dramatically beautiful!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

At 85 Degrees Bakery earlier today:

Regular sized Noe next to a large boba (with pudding) for sizing reference.


----------



## mrs.JC

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4387265
> 
> 
> At 85 Degrees Bakery earlier today:
> 
> Regular sized Noe next to a large boba (with pudding) for sizing reference.


Gorgeous bag and photo quality. May I ask what camera you used?


----------



## GeorginaLavender

mrs.JC said:


> Gorgeous bag and photo quality. May I ask what camera you used?




Thank you[emoji5][emoji5]

IPhone portrait mode


----------



## Pkac

New bag, fresh nails, sick toddler: 2/3 ain’t bad!!


----------



## Poochie231080

End of week’s companion

Look how much it fits!


----------



## Starbux32

Poochie231080 said:


> End of week’s companion
> 
> Look how much it fits!


Wow, never would have guessed it could hold that much, nice!


----------



## Yuki85

Love her so much!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Coffee in Fremantle, Western Australia with my Milla.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Poochie231080 said:


> End of week’s companion
> 
> Look how much it fits!



Whoaaa nice. I like your bracelet too [emoji813]️


----------



## Poochie231080

Starbux32 said:


> Wow, never would have guessed it could hold that much, nice!





MrsRance said:


> Whoaaa nice. I like your bracelet too [emoji813]️



Thank you!! Yes, roomy


----------



## fabuleux

vinbenphon1 said:


> Coffee in Fremantle, Western Australia with my Milla.
> 
> View attachment 4387429


This color is giving me life!


----------



## reason24

100% Relax


----------



## LucyOnLuxury

MrsRance said:


> Thanks Lucy, it's from Zara
> View attachment 4386640


Thank you!  I love it!


----------



## LV_4ever

Denim shawl and bond street. Spring is finally here!!


----------



## PurseLoverDK

My all weather bag, Speedy B World Tour.  LoVe the cute little stickers that make it uniquely mine


----------



## LGGSZCA

Yuki85 said:


> Love her so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387414


There is nothing like a Speedy!


----------



## curlsandacamera

Still rockin’ my Eva. She goes from day to night so well!

LV was my first foray into luxury bags decades ago. I pretty much stepped back from LV and eventually explored other designers (PRADA, Gucci, recently Givenchy). After getting this pre-loved Eva, I’m feeling the love again and want to add a bigger LV bag to my collection in Damier Azur for the spring/summer season. Still trying to decide which one! Just thankful for the warmer temperatures!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Carrieshaver said:


> My SO LV Scarf ❤️


Beautiful scarf, it suits you perfectly.


----------



## mrs.JC

You're probably sick of seeing her by now.  Running errands for work.


----------



## rosiier

Bracelet


----------



## Starbux32

N


mrs.JC said:


> You're probably sick of seeing her by now.  Running errands for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387918


Never


----------



## frivofrugalista

We went shopping today....


----------



## leechiyong

LV Galaxy at LV:


----------



## louloulou89

My Alma bb out shopping with me today.


----------



## vinbenphon1

frivofrugalista said:


> We went shopping today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388373


Still loving that blue


----------



## vinbenphon1

At the LV women's rtw event with my gf. Such fun and the clothing was more wearable than I was expecting.


----------



## debsmith

Fri casual date night with the hubs.


----------



## Venessa84

Alma BB with my exchange from the other day


----------



## Isis23

rosiier said:


> Bracelet


Your bracelet is really beautiful, enjoy it!


----------



## sera3m45

Brunching with my key cles [emoji6]


----------



## Melfontana

Double Zip & White Frontrow Sneakers 


Mall Shopping [emoji4]


----------



## frivofrugalista

vinbenphon1 said:


> At the LV women's rtw event with my gf. Such fun and the clothing was more wearable than I was expecting.
> 
> View attachment 4388777
> View attachment 4388778
> View attachment 4388779
> View attachment 4388780
> View attachment 4388781
> View attachment 4388782
> View attachment 4388783



You look stunning and that Emerald green look amazing on your arm![emoji7]


----------



## kbell

Heading out with Eva for a casual night with friends.


----------



## ivonna

With Miss Speedy


----------



## KoalaXJ

Hanging out at the skatepark. Happy weekend!


----------



## vinbenphon1

frivofrugalista said:


> You look stunning and that Emerald green look amazing on your arm![emoji7]


That green (swoon)... that Steamer (more swooning) ...was truly stunning.


----------



## LVmyakita

Out to dinner with this new cutie


----------



## rukia0814

My speedy b 25 and bando XL was my main travel bag for my recent Japan trip(my other bag is Gucci Blooms corssybody bag). I love travelling with it, light weight and carefree. My only wish is an outside pocket which is what I miss with my emp version.


----------



## BB8

Quick outting today and decided to strap my mini PA for my minimal carrying needs.


----------



## Winiebean

Cherry blossom festival in DC [emoji5][emoji523][emoji254]


----------



## frivofrugalista

rukia0814 said:


> My speedy b 25 and bando XL was my main travel bag for my recent Japan trip(my other bag is Gucci Blooms corssybody bag). I love travelling with it, light weight and carefree. My only wish is an outside pocket which is what I miss with my emp version.
> 
> View attachment 4389414





Winiebean said:


> View attachment 4389424
> 
> Cherry blossom festival in DC [emoji5][emoji523][emoji254]



Beautiful!
So sad I’m missing all the cherry blossom festivities [emoji254]


----------



## amstevens714

vinbenphon1 said:


> At the LV women's rtw event with my gf. Such fun and the clothing was more wearable than I was expecting.
> 
> View attachment 4388777
> View attachment 4388778
> View attachment 4388779
> View attachment 4388780
> View attachment 4388781
> View attachment 4388782
> View attachment 4388783



You look lovely! ❤️


----------



## luvlux64

April Fools? Nope, it’s real snow in spring  ... #wethenorth
Hope your Sunday’s warmer than mine


----------



## TangerineKandy

Went for a two hour drive and came back with some goodies![emoji7]


----------



## EpiFanatic

At lunch with my Alma BB.


----------



## chloebagfreak

EpiFanatic said:


> View attachment 4390195
> 
> 
> At lunch with my Alma BB.


Love this picture! I have this black epi Alma, and I think it’s so timeless!
I hope they come out with a shade of brown at some point too


----------



## margaqueen

Edited: English only please


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

At the Senkeien Garden with PM reverse


----------



## candypoo

Monday at work be like.. This bag is a head turner.. Love it to bits.


----------



## fyn72

A stop for some lunch after a little purchase [emoji6]


----------



## Isis23

ivonna said:


> With Miss Speedy
> View attachment 4389352


Your style looks great, but unfortunately your sweet dog is not completey on the pic !


----------



## Isis23

fyn72 said:


> A stop for some lunch after a little purchase [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390503


Love your pretty Capucines! What did you buy??


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ready for the workweek with some LV stuff.


----------



## Dana1821

I've been wearing this Pallas BB for 3 months straight now and I'm in LOVE! Definitely a holy grail bag for me now 
Also here's a much better pic - I've never been good at selfies!


----------



## myluvofbags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Ready for the workweek with some LV stuff.
> View attachment 4390783



Azur is so pretty and fresh looking, twins on the Croisette.


----------



## myluvofbags

Dana1821 said:


> View attachment 4390911
> 
> I've been wearing this Pallas BB for 3 months straight now and I'm in LOVE! Definitely a holy grail bag for me now
> Also here's a much better pic - I've never been good at selfies!
> View attachment 4390921



Looks good on you and the pallas bb is so easy to use especially with the outer pockets.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## elinda

Cactus bag hanger at a Mexican restaurant


----------



## Work_For_Purse

EpiFanatic said:


> View attachment 4390195
> 
> 
> At lunch with my Alma BB.


i am so starting to dream of Epi Alma


----------



## bccgal

. Sitting pretty next to my poobear. Forgive the blanket.


----------



## dejahlovelee

Shopping trip


----------



## EmmJay

Headed out with Dauphine.


----------



## PamK

EmmJay said:


> Headed out with Dauphine.
> View attachment 4391266
> View attachment 4391267



You look gorgeous EmmJay!! Just curious, do you like/use the chain on Miss Dauphine? It’s so pretty, but I guess I’m still getting used to it!


----------



## EmmJay

PamK said:


> You look gorgeous EmmJay!! Just curious, do you like/use the chain on Miss Dauphine? It’s so pretty, but I guess I’m still getting used to it!



Thank you Pam! You’re always so sweet. 

Yes, I use the chain but today I opted not to use it. Today, my outfit was more casual so I opted for the leather strap. I have also used the mono strap. The chain is very substantial and can be a bit overwhelming so I understand how it can take some getting used to. Remember, style has no rules so wear the chain how you like (I’ve worn it as a necklace and a belt). Attached pics with the mono strap.


----------



## ggirl

dejahlovelee said:


> Shopping trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391203


I love this- enjoy!


----------



## fyn72

Isis23 said:


> Love your pretty Capucines! What did you buy??



Thank you! I bought the new double pouch [emoji4]


----------



## fyn72

Still not sure about this one.. I bit small and flat


----------



## fyn72

Oops pic


----------



## PamK

EmmJay said:


> Thank you Pam! You’re always so sweet.
> 
> Yes, I use the chain but today I opted not to use it. Today, my outfit was more casual so I opted for the leather strap. I have also used the mono strap. The chain is very substantial and can be a bit overwhelming so I understand how it can take some getting used to. Remember, style has no rules so wear the chain how you like (I’ve worn it as a necklace and a belt). Attached pics with the mono strap.
> View attachment 4391301
> View attachment 4391302



Just noticed the strap - very nice!! Gonna try my Reverse PM strap now! [emoji173]️[emoji177]


----------



## fyn72

Other side


----------



## EmmJay

PamK said:


> Just noticed the strap - very nice!! Gonna try my Reverse PM strap now! [emoji173]️[emoji177]



I almost ordered the reverse PM strap until I realized I had the mono strap. Lol


----------



## Butterlite

fyn72 said:


> Other side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391432


It’s so cute! Like 2 bags in one!


----------



## Starbux32

EmmJay said:


> Thank you Pam! You’re always so sweet.
> 
> Yes, I use the chain but today I opted not to use it. Today, my outfit was more casual so I opted for the leather strap. I have also used the mono strap. The chain is very substantial and can be a bit overwhelming so I understand how it can take some getting used to. Remember, style has no rules so wear the chain how you like (I’ve worn it as a necklace and a belt). Attached pics with the mono strap.
> View attachment 4391301
> View attachment 4391302


Nice! Love your style!


----------



## ivonna

Isis23 said:


> Your style looks great, but unfortunately your sweet dog is not completey on the pic !


Thank you Isis23! Yes, our doggie's face cropped (as well as my head ) - it's just hubby taking pics...‍♀️


----------



## EmmJay

Starbux32 said:


> Nice! Love your style!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

elinda said:


> Cactus bag hanger at a Mexican restaurant
> View attachment 4391086


Your bag is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## LV_BB

Lunch date with Montaigne BB! Photo reluctantly taken and edited by my sweet boyfriend who supports my LV and TPF obsession lol


----------



## elinda

cheidel said:


> Your bag is gorgeous!!!!


Thank you!!!! I think so too )


----------



## dotty8

rosiier said:


> Bracelet



Argh, I was planning on getting this last year, but they were always out if stock in Venice :/ Cute indeed!


----------



## EmmJay

LV_BB said:


> View attachment 4391609
> 
> 
> Lunch date with Montaigne BB! Photo reluctantly taken and edited by my sweet boyfriend who supports my LV and TPF obsession lol



Nike and LV, two of my favorites.


----------



## PamK

Enjoying the sun [emoji274] with an old pal.


----------



## leechiyong

The usual:


----------



## EmmJay

French tuck with Dauphine.


----------



## fyn72

Out with Capucines BB [emoji177]


----------



## Poochie231080

Today’s companions, i have a weakness of all kinda LV pouches in various colors 

Colors vary depending on background


----------



## Work_For_Purse

PamK said:


> Enjoying the sun [emoji274] with an old pal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391996



It is so beautiful.  Everytime i see it, it makes me drooling.


----------



## TangerineKandy

These two beauts spent the day with me! [emoji7]


----------



## PamK

Work_For_Purse said:


> It is so beautiful.  Everytime i see it, it makes me drooling.



Thanks for your sweet words!! [emoji173]️ Just got it back from repair. Glazing on the handles cracked, and they were replaced. So happy to have it back!!


----------



## atom328

Las Vegas!


----------



## viewwing

Little cube holding my keys for easy access


----------



## Chiichan

dejahlovelee said:


> Shopping trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391203



I never noticed how good DE looks against green.


----------



## Nene20122012

Me and my PM hanging out at the NBA mavs game


----------



## onghohui

Introducing my new Damier MM Neverfull


----------



## EmmJay

DE PA, Favorite strap, and Mautto chain.


----------



## Venessa84

Speedy 35 out and about with me for most of the week


----------



## Yuki85

Still using


----------



## frivofrugalista

Taking off...


----------



## leavery@msn.com

Enjoying spring weather with my spring/summer bag! This purse is as gorgeous as this weather [emoji173]️


----------



## itsmree

Yuki85 said:


> Still using
> 
> View attachment 4394858


mine looks just like yours, such a great bag, you can "still" use this one forever and look fabulous!


----------



## itsmree

leavery@msn.com said:


> Enjoying spring weather with my spring/summer bag! This purse is as gorgeous as this weather [emoji173]️


thats gorgeous


----------



## itsmree

onghohui said:


> Introducing my new Damier MM Neverfull



this was my first, and still my most used, LV. enjoy!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

frivofrugalista said:


> Taking off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4394900



Wouah !!!!! Amazing. I love [emoji177]


----------



## leavery@msn.com

Also a scene that i bet some of y’all are familiar with, lunch at chik fil a. On the patio, of course [emoji16]


----------



## EmmJay

Nene20122012 said:


> Me and my PM hanging out at the NBA mavs game



Lovely bag and a familiar scene. I live in the DFW area.


----------



## bbcerisette66

leavery@msn.com said:


> View attachment 4395127
> 
> 
> 
> Also a scene that i bet some of y’all are familiar with, lunch at chik fil a. On the patio, of course [emoji16]



Such an amazing bag. I saw it 2 months ago. Congrats


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## 1LV




----------



## Angel1879

leavery@msn.com said:


> View attachment 4395087
> 
> 
> Enjoying spring weather with my spring/summer bag! This purse is as gorgeous as this weather [emoji173]️


Beautiful


----------



## mrs.JC

leavery@msn.com said:


> View attachment 4395127
> 
> 
> 
> Also a scene that i bet some of y’all are familiar with, lunch at chik fil a. On the patio, of course [emoji16]



I wish Hawaii had a Chickfila! Also gorgeous bag.


----------



## chalintorn

My mini dauphine. Add a chain to complete the look.


----------



## mrs.JC

chalintorn said:


> My mini dauphine. Add a chain to complete the look.
> View attachment 4395687


You and Mini look incredible. Love the style and attitude.


----------



## LV_BB

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 4395226



That perfect alignment at the front pocket area


----------



## ivonna

I just love this cutie!


----------



## bbcerisette66

ivonna said:


> I just love this cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4395725



I love it too. And your shoes are beautiful too. May I ask you which brand is it ?


----------



## fabuleux

leavery@msn.com said:


> View attachment 4395087
> 
> 
> Enjoying spring weather with my spring/summer bag! This purse is as gorgeous as this weather [emoji173]️


Such a lovely bag!


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Anniversary trip with my husband and I'm in the pink with the Pochette Riveting and small mono blossom charm.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

LV_BB said:


> That perfect alignment at the front pocket area



Thank you![emoji173]️


----------



## Starbux32

I love having my reverse metis back in my collection but actually wish I was carrying one of my other purses because I like to switch up the look against beautiful backgrounds, such as this one, which is at a water 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 fountain for the public library. Just out for a walk after leaving Starbucks of all places, lol!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> French tuck with Dauphine.
> View attachment 4392430
> 
> View attachment 4392431


Gorgeous bag and looks great on you!


----------



## cheidel

Still enjoying my GM, my favorite go to bag now!!!  Running errands with me on this rainy day.


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous bag and looks great on you!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## fyn72

First Sunday off in ages! Out for brekky, this little treat was after brekky [emoji13] such an easy bag to grab and go!


----------



## kandicenicole

Keepall + Room Service [emoji179]


----------



## chalintorn

mrs.JC said:


> You and Mini look incredible. Love the style and attitude.


Thank you!


----------



## Blueberry1

kandicenicole said:


> Keepall + Room Service [emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396557



Not sure what looks more yummy, the LV or the room service!!!!


----------



## Hotsauna

kandicenicole said:


> Keepall + Room Service [emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396557


Mmmm.....A cake-all...


----------



## Clairen4

Headed to Rome for a vaca with DH and my NF GM. LOVE this bag.


----------



## mak1203

Clairen4 said:


> Headed to Rome for a vaca with DH and my NF GM. LOVE this bag.
> View attachment 4396978


Cute with the Tieks flower


----------



## TangerineKandy

In the passenger seat with PM, out for a Sunday drive.


----------



## NYGIRL2525

bbcerisette66 said:


> Wouah !!!!! Amazing. I love [emoji177]



When did this one come out? I don’t remember seeing this neverfull color combo.


----------



## NYGIRL2525

bbcerisette66 said:


> Wouah !!!!! Amazing. I love [emoji177]


----------



## bbcerisette66

NYGIRL2525 said:


> When did this one come out? I don’t remember seeing this neverfull color combo.



The 1st March I think. It’s new.


----------



## Poochie231080

Work companions


----------



## dejahlovelee

Mini [emoji813]️


----------



## luvlux64

Getting my pedicure before my flight tonight 
Will post photos as soon as I get to the LV Champs Élysées 
Happy Monogram Monday


----------



## pale_septembre

New to me Westminster PM. Just got it yesterday!


----------



## redjellybean

My new favourite


----------



## Aliluvlv

My LV WT and I enjoying a glorious rare moment of 67°F weather outside before a projected storm drops a foot of snow on Thursday.[emoji30]


----------



## ivonna

bbcerisette66 said:


> I love it too. And your shoes are beautiful too. May I ask you which brand is it ?


Thank you, bbcerisette66!  The boots are Massimo Dutti.


----------



## PamK

Ready for Spring with Miss SC [emoji177][emoji254]


----------



## mrs.JC

Picking up some shovels for our guys at work.  (And to bury my enemies with... hehehe....)


----------



## Hotsauna

dejahlovelee said:


> Mini [emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397984


A pimped up mini


----------



## pale_septembre

mrs.JC said:


> Picking up some shovels for our guys at work.  (And to bury my enemies with... hehehe....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398300



Love the rose ballerine interior on the DA Neverfull.


----------



## Venessa84

PamK said:


> Ready for Spring with Miss SC [emoji177][emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398231



Perfect ray of sunshine!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Enjoying Bahamas with GiantMono NF


----------



## PamK

Venessa84 said:


> Perfect ray of sunshine!



Thank you so much! [emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Enjoying Bahamas with GiantMono NF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398634



Gorgeous NF and gorgeous view (so lucky —I have always wanted to check out this resort).  Have a fantastic vacation FF .


----------



## bbcerisette66

ivonna said:


> Thank you, bbcerisette66!  The boots are Massimo Dutti.



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## AndreaM99

Matchy, matchy!


----------



## LV_BB

AndreaM99 said:


> Matchy, matchy!



Love the color! What bag is this?


----------



## fyn72

Out for lunch with my daughter and my mother


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

frivofrugalista said:


> Taking off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4394900


Do you use a purse organize?


----------



## AndreaM99

LV_BB said:


> Love the color! What bag is this?


Thank you! Lumineuse PM in Aube.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous NF and gorgeous view (so lucky —I have always wanted to check out this resort).  Have a fantastic vacation FF .



Thanks friend. The views are spectacular, barely stayed indoors. Took a taxi to downtown to explore the locals as well. Worth a visit but it’s a pricey place to visit but luckily for me it was free (business expense)!


----------



## frivofrugalista

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Do you use a purse organize?



No I don’t, I shally have my items in pouches: cosmetic pouch, kirigami I pouch...so I just put those inside. I tend to use my NF MM for travels so have enough inside to keep the shape.


----------



## Cocoabean

AndreaM99 said:


> Matchy, matchy!



Twinsies with the Aube Lumi! ! Beautiful.


----------



## AndreaM99

Cocoabean said:


> Twinsies with the Aube Lumi! ! Beautiful.


I love this bag to death!


----------



## AndreaM99

Cocoabean said:


> Twinsies with the Aube Lumi! ! Beautiful.


I love this bag to death!


----------



## Cocoabean

At the doctor's office for an appointment. Yes, I have a thing for giraffes.


----------



## leechiyong

Picking up lunch:


----------



## Aliluvlv

leechiyong said:


> Picking up lunch:
> View attachment 4399065


Love this [emoji177]


----------



## leechiyong

Aliluvlv said:


> Love this [emoji177]


Thank you!


----------



## Enjey

Picking up my daughter from school when I dont need anything else.


----------



## cheidel

pale_septembre said:


> View attachment 4398035
> 
> 
> New to me Westminster PM. Just got it yesterday!


Congrats on your lovely bag!


----------



## cheidel

Aliluvlv said:


> My LV WT and I enjoying a glorious rare moment of 67°F weather outside before a projected storm drops a foot of snow on Thursday.[emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398080


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

leechiyong said:


> Picking up lunch:
> View attachment 4399065


Cutest thing eva....


----------



## Aliluvlv

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!!! [emoji2]


Thank you!


----------



## vinbenphon1

mrs.JC said:


> Picking up some shovels for our guys at work.  (And to bury my enemies with... hehehe....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398300


First thing I thought of.... lol.



frivofrugalista said:


> Enjoying Bahamas with GiantMono NF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398634


Gorgeous. Enjoy ff.


----------



## vinbenphon1

leavery@msn.com said:


> View attachment 4395087
> 
> 
> Enjoying spring weather with my spring/summer bag! This purse is as gorgeous as this weather [emoji173]️


Such lovely colours.


----------



## Greenandblue

Enjey said:


> Picking up my daughter from school when I dont need anything else.


Ohh it looks phenomenal with the casual look! [emoji177] [emoji177] looks great on you!


----------



## Cas321

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Love this . How long have you had it any wear on the stickers . Do they start to fade ?


----------



## leechiyong

Taking my Apollo charm out again:


----------



## myccstory-

I’m sooooo excited for spring weather and to pull out this beautiful bag ❤️


----------



## Enjey

Greenandblue said:


> Ohh it looks phenomenal with the casual look! [emoji177] [emoji177] looks great on you!


 
Thank you! I used to leave my bag in the car but we recently moved to Bangkok and we now just walk to school. Im so glad I bought this Felicie! ❤️


----------



## Angel1879

LynnLuvsLux said:


> I’m sooooo excited for spring weather and to pull out this beautiful bag ❤️



Beautiful!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Having coffee at San Churro with my Milla.


----------



## Poochie231080

Going compact for work


----------



## dejahlovelee




----------



## ivonna

Took a little hike with my mono PM


----------



## Venessa84

Keepall 55 as my go bag


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Out for lunch with hubby and Sully MM at my favorite Korean/Mexican fusion spot.


----------



## Soniaa

*Cause I'm just extra..*


----------



## Melli12

Spending some nice hours at the sea. First spring weather where I took my DA


----------



## wildestdreams

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> View attachment 4370983
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370984
> 
> 
> Me and my neverfull GM eating a late lunch outside in this beautiful weather


I don't know what's more delicious: your food or your beautiful LV! [emoji7]


----------



## paruparo

Since it’s a nice, sunny 83’ here today!!
Also, quick question for those with bandeaus... do y’all remove the little black tag? I’ve had this since it came out but have not used until today!


----------



## EdnaMode

PurpleRabbit said:


> Out for lunch with hubby and Sully MM at my favorite Korean/Mexican fusion spot.


Bag is beautiful but oooooh I want to eat that!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Friday LV lovers!


----------



## PurpleRabbit

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday LV lovers!
> View attachment 4401642




Happy Friday!!


----------



## kbell

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4401603
> View attachment 4401604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it’s a nice, sunny 83’ here today!!
> Also, quick question for those with bandeaus... do y’all remove the little black tag? I’ve had this since it came out but have not used until today!



I leave the tag on but it does annoy me... a lot lol.


----------



## mrs.JC

My beautiful Rose Neo Noe. My NF MM Azur pouch is holding my ipad mini and I also have a Mono PA peeking out.


----------



## 1LV

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4401603
> View attachment 4401604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it’s a nice, sunny 83’ here today!!
> Also, quick question for those with bandeaus... do y’all remove the little black tag? I’ve had this since it came out but have not used until today!


Love your bag as well.


----------



## Clairen4

mak1203 said:


> Cute with the Tieks flower [emoji813]



Awwww thanks. :flower:  Good eye!!!!  I wanted something cute but not a metal charm. Didn’t want to worry about the metal detectors or someone “ lifting” it from my bag while walking around on vacation. I thought it looked kinda cute.


----------



## Annawakes

At the pediatric dentist with my daughter.  Hope she doesn’t have a meltdown during the checkup......

Beautiful speedy b25 with mono/noir XL strap and cube coin pouch!  I keep my keys in the cube.  It works perfectly.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

1LV said:


> Love your bag as well.


I don’t remove the tag.


----------



## kohl_mascara

On my Sunday stroll


----------



## Butterlite

kohl_mascara said:


> On my Sunday stroll
> View attachment 4402162


The blue is so beautiful!


----------



## Pkac

Waiting for my drive-thru coffee!!


----------



## ggirl

Pkac said:


> Waiting for my drive-thru coffee!!
> 
> View attachment 4402228


What is this? It’s really cute!!


----------



## cheidel

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4401603
> View attachment 4401604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it’s a nice, sunny 83’ here today!!
> Also, quick question for those with bandeaus... do y’all remove the little black tag? I’ve had this since it came out but have not used until today!


Very pretty bandeau.  Love that bag too!


----------



## cheidel

Annawakes said:


> At the pediatric dentist with my daughter.  Hope she doesn’t have a meltdown during the checkup......
> 
> Beautiful speedy b25 with mono/noir XL strap and cube coin pouch!  I keep my keys in the cube.  It works perfectly.


Looks lovely with the mono strap!!!!


----------



## paruparo

kbell said:


> I leave the tag on but it does annoy me... a lot lol.





Carrieshaver said:


> I don’t remove the tag.



I’ll leave it on for now then lol. Until i get rally annoyed that its flapping around hehe!


----------



## Annawakes

cheidel said:


> Looks lovely with the mono strap!!!!


Thank you!  It’s a very useful purchase.  Glad I bought it on a whim!


----------



## littleblackbag

ivonna said:


> Took a little hike with my mono PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401173


I love your boots!


----------



## littleblackbag

Getting ready to go out last night, using my MP with the strap from Alma BB. Absolutely perfect evening bag! Had my DE key pouch inside holding my cards, money  & door key, along with my Iphone and lippy.


----------



## Miss Bel Air




----------



## missconvy

littleblackbag said:


> Getting ready to go out last night, using my MP with the strap from Alma BB. Absolutely perfect evening bag! Had my DE key pouch inside holding my cards, money  & door key, along with my Iphone and lippy.
> View attachment 4402546
> View attachment 4402547



Do you do no phone case?


----------



## littleblackbag

missconvy said:


> Do you do no phone case?


No, no phone case, and its an iphone 5, so pretty small by todays standards.  Not in any hurry to get a bigger phone either.


----------



## cheidel

Annawakes said:


> Thank you!  It’s a very useful purchase.  Glad I bought it on a whim!


Are the straps sold online or only in store?


----------



## Cocoabean

littleblackbag said:


> Getting ready to go out last night, using my MP with the strap from Alma BB. Absolutely perfect evening bag! Had my DE key pouch inside holding my cards, money  & door key, along with my Iphone and lippy.
> View attachment 4402546
> View attachment 4402547



Love the bag, yeah yeah.......

BUT your HAIR!!! Mine is usually in the red family, but WOW, I love yours. Plus, I can never, ever get mine that straight. It is super curly underneath, and wavy everywhere else. So frustrating.


----------



## Tayyyraee

Old model Sarah and I waiting to pay for our Chick-fil-A! Loving this warm spring weather


----------



## littleblackbag

Cocoabean said:


> Love the bag, yeah yeah.......
> 
> BUT your HAIR!!! Mine is usually in the red family, but WOW, I love yours. Plus, I can never, ever get mine that straight. It is super curly underneath, and wavy everywhere else. So frustrating.


Thank you so much, funny you should say that about my hair, when I was paying for the MP and key pouch last week, a SA came to the till where I was paying and paid me a compliment  my hair. I said to my friend after, " did he come to the till just to compliment my hair"? and she reckoned he did! I owe it all to fabulous GHD straighteners! Just got a new set in January and my hair has never been so straight or stayed so straight!
Oh and the red is a bugger to maintain!!


----------



## Cas321

Just left the nail salon wit my mini PA.. As soon as I walked in the owner said to me OMG that’s so cute ....


----------



## ccbaggirl89

At T. today with my favorite LV.


----------



## Annawakes

cheidel said:


> Are the straps sold online or only in store?


Both.  It’s actually Place in Cart right now when I looked, pic attached with product code.  Normally it’s Call for Availability.


----------



## Melfontana

Using my Reverse Again [emoji4]


----------



## LVlover13

My bag of the day [emoji813]️


----------



## diamondsfrost

LVlover13 said:


> My bag of the day [emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402881


The patina is stunning!


----------



## itsmree

Annawakes said:


> At the pediatric dentist with my daughter.  Hope she doesn’t have a meltdown during the checkup......
> 
> Beautiful speedy b25 with mono/noir XL strap and cube coin pouch!  I keep my keys in the cube.  It works perfectly.


stunning


----------



## Kitty157

LVlover13 said:


> My bag of the day [emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402881



Beautiful! Is this the petite or BB?


----------



## dejahlovelee




----------



## LVlover13

Kitty157 said:


> Beautiful! Is this the petite or BB?


Thanks! It's the petite and fits a ton! [emoji5]


----------



## cheidel

Annawakes said:


> Both.  It’s actually Place in Cart right now when I looked, pic attached with product code.  Normally it’s Call for Availability.


Thanks very much!


----------



## Poochie231080

Friday’s companions


----------



## Aoifs

At the airport waiting for our flight!


----------



## kbell

On our way for a hike with this little gal


----------



## gilson854

kbell said:


> On our way for a hike with this little gal
> View attachment 4403470



Beautiful - mine is on its way and I’m so excited to receive it [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## Tayyyraee

Happy Sunday!


----------



## kbell

gilson854 said:


> Beautiful - mine is on its way and I’m so excited to receive it [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]



You’re going to love it! [emoji173]️


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shopping with Montsouris GM ❤️


----------



## leechiyong

Keeping me company at the gym:


----------



## cheidel

LVlover13 said:


> My bag of the day [emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402881


Such a cutie!!! Still on my wishlist.


----------



## fyn72

Just this little piece to the shops today [emoji4] my favorite of the 3 kirigami


----------



## Chiichan

Mom and daughter bags of the day. [emoji1]


----------



## amstevens714

Poochie231080 said:


> Friday’s companions



Oh my - I love
This bag!!!


----------



## Pkac

ggirl said:


> What is this? It’s really cute!!


It’s the Rosalie coin purse! I absolutely love it!


----------



## Yuki85

Waiting for my take away [emoji1605]


----------



## TraGiv

Waiting for my dental exam.


----------



## EmmJay

Rouge Giant TP26 with Chanel 19P scarf and a random chain.


----------



## fyn72

EmmJay said:


> Rouge Giant TP26 with Chanel 19P scarf and a random chain.
> View attachment 4404857
> 
> View attachment 4404859


So Pretty! I hope I am able to get one in Australia, still none here


----------



## EmmJay

fyn72 said:


> So Pretty! I hope I am able to get one in Australia, still none here



Thank you!!


----------



## dejahlovelee

Nap time


----------



## M5_Traveler

So sad about the news from yesterday, that the Notre Dame was on fire...


----------



## bbcerisette66

M5_Traveler said:


> So sad about the news from yesterday, that the Notre Dame was on fire...



Me too. I’m french and I’m so sad. Your pic is beautiful.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

dejahlovelee said:


> Nap time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404977


Cute bag! And those succulents! I am a collector of cns as well! [emoji266][emoji271][emoji7]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

M5_Traveler said:


> So sad about the news from yesterday, that the Notre Dame was on fire...


What a lovely memory of the Notre Dame Cathedral with your LV. [emoji173]️


----------



## Momof3ducklings

So simple but Inliem her!!!


----------



## karman

I’m using my vintage pap 26 that I let my mom borrow indefinitely but reclaimed because she never used it - paired with this floral dress I’m getting really vintage vibes from my outfit today!


----------



## LuxMommy

My fab Spring/Summer gang ready for action ☀️


----------



## LV_4ever

Heading out with my mon mono 30!


----------



## TangerineKandy

LuxMommy said:


> My fab Spring/Summer gang ready for action [emoji295]️


Love the colour of your Twinset!!


----------



## EmmJay

Twinset and Chuck’s


----------



## luvlux64

Didn’t get the chance to visit LV Champs Élysées but my friend & I visited LV Saint Tropez. Been dreaming of this limited edition (last year’s) Resort collection Neverfull. Have researched everywhere & all sold out in France as per France telephone customer service. We got lucky in Saint Tropez & picked up a set with matching toiletries pochette for each of us 



Champagne for all 4 of us including our supportive DH


----------



## LuxMommy

TangerineKandy said:


> Love the colour of your Twinset!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## vivian518

In Tokyo with my Love Lock Twist.


----------



## leechiyong

Still rocking my Apollo charm:


----------



## Venessa84

EmmJay said:


> Twinset and Chuck’s
> View attachment 4405436



Liking those chucks!


----------



## handbagobession

My sweet croisette waiting on DD at gymnastics


----------



## Aliluvlv

karman said:


> I’m using my vintage pap 26 that I let my mom borrow indefinitely but reclaimed because she never used it - paired with this floral dress I’m getting really vintage vibes from my outfit today!


Bag twins! I've been thinking about bringing this one out lately too... it's been awhile.  [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

M5_Traveler said:


> So sad about the news from yesterday, that the Notre Dame was on fire...


Beautiful pictures! It was gut wrenching watching that throughout the day. I cried when I saw footage of the spire fall. 





bbcerisette66 said:


> Me too. I’m french and I’m so sad. Your pic is beautiful.


My heart breaks for you and everyone touched by Notre Dame. I'm a history lover and it makes me so sad thinking of what was lost. It's a miracle that no one died and that the courageous firefighters were able to save what they did.


----------



## paruparo

Falling in lvoe with bandeaus! Such a fun way to accessorize. And this, butterflies! How could I resist? ❤️


----------



## fyn72

Neonoe [emoji177]


----------



## Pkac

Using my speedy 30 today and just picked up my new favorite MM from the store!! So thrilled to have added to my DE collection.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Sitting at the airport waiting for my flight after 3 whole days of partying! By the way i didn't have time to edit my photo so here is the original


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Pkac said:


> Using my speedy 30 today and just picked up my new favorite MM from the store!! So thrilled to have added to my DE collection.
> View attachment 4406045



I have the favorite mm and i use it both as an evening bag and day bag and its my favorite. Best purchase i made from the brand so far


----------



## ivonna

With my Speedy


----------



## dejahlovelee

Disney Dooney


----------



## sparksflyy

Took my vintage Montsouris MM out for a spin this weekend. She is so cute!


----------



## LL777

ivonna said:


> With my Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406271


What size is your speedy?


----------



## cheidel

luvlux64 said:


> Didn’t get the chance to visit LV Champs Élysées but my friend & I visited LV Saint Tropez. Been dreaming of this limited edition (last year’s) Resort collection Neverfull. Have researched everywhere & all sold out in France as per France telephone customer service. We got lucky in Saint Tropez & picked up a set with matching toiletries pochette for each of us
> View attachment 4405471
> View attachment 4405473
> 
> Champagne for all 4 of us including our supportive DH
> View attachment 4405472
> 
> View attachment 4405474



Congrats!!!  Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

paruparo said:


> Falling in lvoe with bandeaus! Such a fun way to accessorize. And this, butterflies! How could I resist? ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405914
> View attachment 4405915


Lovely, and matches your bag perfectly!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

dejahlovelee said:


> Disney Dooney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406350


Love the heart charm and that special Disney dogs Dooney.


----------



## pink_cupcakes

Out for morning latte [emoji477][emoji477][emoji477]


----------



## Purrsey

S25 is not my first luxury bag but I certainly think it should be for anyone looking to buy their first! 
Fuss free and roomy and lightweight


----------



## Blueberry1

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4406984
> 
> S25 is not my first luxury bag but I certainly think it should be for anyone looking to buy their first!
> Fuss free and roomy and lightweight



I do love the look of this bag. It has long been on my list. I may have to spring for it; it seems indestructible and that’s so important for an everyday, all weather/any season bag.


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

A little bit of shopping with my Alma bb


----------



## mrs.JC

Bringing out my Balenciaga for the first time in 8 years.  Gave up trying to sell it for a decent price, so may as well use it. Giving my LV SLGs some love though.


----------



## meeeeeeeesh

mrs.JC said:


> Bringing out my Balenciaga for the first time in 8 years.  Gave up trying to sell it for a decent price, so may as well use it. Giving my LV SLGs some love though.
> View attachment 4407447
> View attachment 4407448



 where is this puppy pouch from? so adorable (alongside your lovely SLG spread)!


----------



## chloebagfreak

mrs.JC said:


> Bringing out my Balenciaga for the first time in 8 years.  Gave up trying to sell it for a decent price, so may as well use it. Giving my LV SLGs some love though.
> View attachment 4407447
> View attachment 4407448


Ha ha! I’m in the same boat with my Bals
They are such delicious leather though. Mine have held up really well too!
Great pics!


----------



## chloebagfreak

sparksflyy said:


> Took my vintage Montsouris MM out for a spin this weekend. She is so cute!


Love it
I have been wearing mine nonstop lately too! Such a fun bag and I don’t have to worry about the vachetta


----------



## mrs.JC

meeeeeeeesh said:


> [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813] where is this puppy pouch from? so adorable (alongside your lovely SLG spread)!


Thank you! It is by Mark Tetro and he has all kinds of puppy themed items (including my pouch) on Amazon. Reasonably priced as well.


----------



## mrs.JC

chloebagfreak said:


> Ha ha! I’m in the same boat with my Bals
> They are such delicious leather though. Mine have held up really well too!
> Great pics!


  I regret the giant studs (feels too trendy) but you're absolutely right.  Leather is gorgeous.
Do you have many Bals?


----------



## viewwing

mrs.JC said:


> I regret the giant studs (feels too trendy) but you're absolutely right.  Leather is gorgeous.
> Do you have many Bals?


I do have many n use my giant stud city often too...it’s sooo biker chic to me. I still love mine. I also have a ton of other brass regular hardware Bals that’s on regular rotation with my LVs.


----------



## A Yah Suh

The essentials!


----------



## EmmJay

Venessa84 said:


> Liking those chucks!



Thank you! They’re very comfy.


----------



## EmmJay

Summer Trunks Pochette Weekender, Bandouliere Strap, Mautto extenders and chain.


----------



## debsmith

EmmJay said:


> Summer Trunks Pochette Weekender, Bandouliere Strap, Mautto extenders and chain.
> View attachment 4407624


  I adore everything about this photo...so much style, color and beauty!!


----------



## EmmJay

debsmith said:


> I adore everything about this photo...so much style, color and beauty!!



Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## cheidel

pink_cupcakes said:


> Out for morning latte [emoji477][emoji477][emoji477]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406964


Lovely Trevi!!!


----------



## debsmith

EmmJay said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words.


You're welcome....all true!!  Love your style!


----------



## robbins65

mrs.JC said:


> Bringing out my Balenciaga for the first time in 8 years.  Gave up trying to sell it for a decent price, so may as well use it. Giving my LV SLGs some love though.
> View attachment 4407447
> View attachment 4407448



Love the bag!  Funny I brought out one of mine today to use.  Haven't used in forever!!


----------



## lakeshow

Truly in action! 

I had been doing errands after work, threw my cles on the table, and snapped a pic of shoes I bought and the cles ended up in the shot


----------



## snibor

EmmJay said:


> Summer Trunks Pochette Weekender, Bandouliere Strap, Mautto extenders and chain.
> View attachment 4407624



Looking fabulous!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

waiting at the doctor, south bank


----------



## EmmJay

snibor said:


> Looking fabulous!



TY!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4406984
> 
> S25 is not my first luxury bag but I certainly think it should be for anyone looking to buy their first!
> Fuss free and roomy and lightweight


Totally agree!  Beautiful pic.  [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Kalvary4Chanel said:


> View attachment 4407243
> 
> 
> A little bit of shopping with my Alma bb


Wow looks like you had great fun! [emoji2]


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Summer Trunks Pochette Weekender, Bandouliere Strap, Mautto extenders and chain.
> View attachment 4407624


You look fabulous!  Love the Pochette, especially the strap and your colorful dress.  Very pretty!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> You look fabulous!  Love the Pochette, especially the strap and your colorful dress.  Very pretty!



TY!!


----------



## LV_BB

Errands are more fun if I can bring along LV (and gets me out of driving because the boyfriend doesn’t want to be responsible for holding my bag )


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow looks like you had great fun! [emoji2]



Lol thank you I did indeed! I picked up a click Clac and an LV nano bracelet!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Alma bb and I heading to work.  Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## designerdiva40

First outing with my new baby


----------



## leechiyong

Small and smaller:


----------



## Tayyyraee

Getting my nails done with my sister. Mono and DE neverfulls


----------



## dejahlovelee

Family Vacation [emoji177]


----------



## lakeshow

Potato pic with bad lighting of PM riding shotgun on the ferry. Prada sunglasses case sits beside it because I feel it really stretches the PM when I put it inside. Happy Easter friends


----------



## fyn72

Out with Neonoe [emoji177]


----------



## yellowbernie

paruparo said:


> Falling in lvoe with bandeaus! Such a fun way to accessorize. And this, butterflies! How could I resist? ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405914
> View attachment 4405915


Love your bag...what brand is it?  looks great with bandeaus..


----------



## Purrsey

Has been the same bag for the week. Staycation over the Easter.


----------



## maelvoer

My company today


----------



## kbell

Eva today as companion to go see the matinee show of Les Mis.


----------



## Jordyaddict

Favourite mm joining me at the beach


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

frivofrugalista said:


> No I don’t, I shally have my items in pouches: cosmetic pouch, kirigami I pouch...so I just put those inside. I tend to use my NF MM for travels so have enough inside to keep the shape.


Thank you so much for your reply


----------



## M5_Traveler

Easter Weekend at the Vatican. 

HAPPY EASTER everybody!!!!


----------



## Cocoabean

Ready for our next destination.


----------



## missconvy

Mini Pochette for quick run to health food store


----------



## LV_4ever

Away for the weekend


----------



## EpiFanatic

Duffle and me, just doing chauffeur duties


----------



## Adel3

My recent purchases with me on our Easter staycation.


----------



## Fernsmum

With the sun shining thought it was time for this beauty to join me today


----------



## BB8

Cocoabean said:


> Ready for our next destination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409326


Your dog is the best photo bomber! So cute!


----------



## sammytheMUA

Favorite pm today at golden nugget casino.


----------



## chinchin_lim

Mono Duffle and Archlight in Tsuruoka Park, Yamagata, Japan.


----------



## Cocoabean

BB8 said:


> Your dog is the best photo bomber! So cute!



Thank you! She's my heart.


----------



## Tayyyraee

Headed to Top Golf with Fiancée and friends!


----------



## Angel1879

chinchin_lim said:


> Mono Duffle and Archlight in Tsuruoka Park, Yamagata, Japan.


Such a pretty picture!


----------



## Aliluvlv

chinchin_lim said:


> Mono Duffle and Archlight in Tsuruoka Park, Yamagata, Japan.


WOW! Drooling over all of it!  [emoji7] [emoji254]


----------



## fyn72

At the market with my PM Easter Sunday


----------



## Enjey

My 6 yr old Trevi.


----------



## bbcerisette66

M5_Traveler said:


> Easter Weekend at the Vatican.
> 
> HAPPY EASTER everybody!!!!



Happy Easter !!! Beautiful pic again after Notre Dame !!!


----------



## fabuleux

Adel3 said:


> View attachment 4409504
> 
> 
> My recent purchases with me on our Easter staycation.


Congratulations and welcome to TPF!


----------



## Adel3

fabuleux said:


> Congratulations and welcome to TPF!



Thank you!


----------



## snibor

Broke out the favorite.  I’m starting to like crossbody a bit more.


----------



## myluvofbags

snibor said:


> Broke out the favorite.  I’m starting to like crossbody a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410265


The colors look so good together and refreshing.


----------



## maelvoer

Hardware and leather/canvass cleaning day


----------



## chloebagfreak

mrs.JC said:


> I regret the giant studs (feels too trendy) but you're absolutely right.  Leather is gorgeous.
> Do you have many Bals?


Hi, yes I have quite a few, especially from 2008. Two have the chèvre, which have held up so beautifully -and the other four have the agneau. I sold the one that had the giant studs. I think if they had longer shoulder straps I would wear them more. I wore my black one most of the Winter- it even got rained on
I did buy a guitar type strap to wear on them, so I will do that this Summer!


----------



## chloebagfreak

mrs.JC said:


> Thank you! It is by Mark Tetro and he has all kinds of puppy themed items (including my pouch) on Amazon. Reasonably priced as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407507


Omg...so cute! I will have to check these out, as I am a dog lover


----------



## chloebagfreak

Cocoabean said:


> Ready for our next destination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409326


Awe... what a sweetie
I love your collection! Can’t wait for my Speedy B to get that dark patina


----------



## fabuleux

BOY IS BEACH READY


----------



## littleblackbag

snibor said:


> Broke out the favorite.  I’m starting to like crossbody a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410265


I love this look. The colours all go beautifully. Never used to care for the Favourite or DA, but now I'm loving both.


----------



## littleblackbag

I can't tell you how much I love this little bag! Wasn't sure how I'd get on with it as a handheld, but I love it. Very comfortable to carry by hand. I was a bit concerned it would look too small carried by hand, but I think it works really well. I'm a very casual dresser, but think the Alma BB helps dress things up a bit.


----------



## EmmJay

littleblackbag said:


> I can't tell you how much I love this little bag! Wasn't sure how I'd get on with it as a handheld, but I love it. Very comfortable to carry by hand. I was a bit concerned it would look too small carried by hand, but I think it works really well. I'm a very casual dresser, but think the Alma BB helps dress things up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410505
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410509



Love the bag and your hair!!!


----------



## snibor

littleblackbag said:


> I love this look. The colours all go beautifully. Never used to care for the Favourite or DA, but now I'm loving both.



Thanks!  I love da in spring/summer.


----------



## littleblackbag

EmmJay said:


> Love the bag and your hair!!!


Thank you


----------



## Tayyyraee

Decided to carry something a little less bulky on this Easter Day


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Wifey with her new bag!


----------



## cajhingle

twist in action


----------



## fabuleux

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 4410585
> 
> twist in action


Twist is the best!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Easter Sunday with Bento and Phone bumper (so far love it, hasn’t popped off or anything)


----------



## BB8

Happy Easter! Changed out the vachetta strap before heading out to Mass on this beautiful Sunday.


----------



## Cocoabean

chloebagfreak said:


> Awe... what a sweetie
> I love your collection! Can’t wait for my Speedy B to get that dark patina



Thank you! I actually purchased this 2012 Speedy B30 for this trip. We are enroute to NYC. I wanted a lived in bag in case of bad weather, and I found it. I got it from The Real Real. I'd been gun shy about them, but am quite pleased with this purchase. Although it did not have the third piece of the shoulder strap, it was pictured as it is. It didn't state that it was missing. I didn't notice it, but the price was so reduced I should have. Still happy with it. I grabbed the third piece from Fashionphile, and still ended up with a great bag at a great price.


----------



## EmmJay

Giant Kaki Micro Pochette with Felicie chain.


----------



## cheidel

Enjey said:


> My 6 yr old Trevi.


Wow, still looks gorgeous for 6 years old..


----------



## littleblackbag

EmmJay said:


> Giant Kaki Micro Pochette with Felicie chain.
> View attachment 4410769
> 
> View attachment 4410770


Fabulous look. And I love that micro pochette!


----------



## M5_Traveler

bbcerisette66 said:


> Happy Easter !!! Beautiful pic again after Notre Dame !!!



Thank you. Happy Easter to you too!


----------



## Mareisco

My wife took her PA out with her.


----------



## EmmJay

littleblackbag said:


> Fabulous look. And I love that micro pochette!



Thank you!!


----------



## Adel3

Noé GM is perfect for work, fits laptop plus everything else.


----------



## itsmree

EmmJay said:


> Summer Trunks Pochette Weekender, Bandouliere Strap, Mautto extenders and chain.
> View attachment 4407624


LOVE that dress!  those colors are amazing!~


----------



## itsmree

Adel3 said:


> View attachment 4410970
> 
> Noé GM is perfect for work, fits laptop plus everything else.


your pink jacket is so pretty


----------



## EmmJay

itsmree said:


> LOVE that dress!  those colors are amazing!~



Thank you!! It’s from H&M’s 2008 collaboration with Marimmeko.


----------



## Nat_CAN

Bringing the Neverfull out for the first time this year.  Finally Spring is here.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Off to an ultrasound! Hungry and hoping this cutie can perk up my mood.


----------



## Fernsmum

Such lovely weather here today so thought it was time for her first outing of the year for my gorgeous Twist PM


----------



## missconvy

EmmJay said:


> Giant Kaki Micro Pochette with Felicie chain.
> View attachment 4410769
> 
> View attachment 4410770



Kinda funny that this is the giant micro Pochette haha. Looks fab on you!


----------



## leechiyong

Lunch companion:


----------



## EmmJay

missconvy said:


> Kinda funny that this is the giant micro Pochette haha. Looks fab on you!



Giant as in the print, micro as in the size. Lol.


----------



## dejahlovelee




----------



## veroniquesw

Just got this baby last week and it was the last one in North America 
Turenne pm.


----------



## Clairen4

EmmJay said:


> Giant Kaki Micro Pochette with Felicie chain.
> View attachment 4410769
> 
> View attachment 4410770



Super cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Lunch companion:
> View attachment 4411231


Another beautiful pic!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mareisco said:


> My wife took her PA out with her.


Lovely!


----------



## Sunshine mama

littleblackbag said:


> I can't tell you how much I love this little bag! Wasn't sure how I'd get on with it as a handheld, but I love it. Very comfortable to carry by hand. I was a bit concerned it would look too small carried by hand, but I think it works really well. I'm a very casual dresser, but think the Alma BB helps dress things up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410505
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410509


LOVE your  hair!!


----------



## EmmJay

Clairen4 said:


> Super cute!!!!!!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## fyn72

Fernsmum said:


> View attachment 4411185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such lovely weather here today so thought it was time for her first outing of the year for my gorgeous Twist PM
> 
> View attachment 4411184



Wow! This is GORGEOUS [emoji173]️ I haven’t seen a twist with the Monogram canvas before!


----------



## cheidel

dejahlovelee said:


> View attachment 4411321


Lovely Vintage Gem!!!


----------



## Fernsmum

fyn72 said:


> Wow! This is GORGEOUS [emoji173]️ I haven’t seen a twist with the Monogram canvas before!


Thank you 
It was a limited edition from SS18


----------



## fyn72

Waiting at the barber for DH to get his hair cut


----------



## littleblackbag

Sunshine mama said:


> LOVE your  hair!!


Thank you so much.


----------



## babygirlloveLV

At the dentist with my speedy


----------



## Cocoabean

Another day. Another hotel. I am in Amarillo, Texas on the slow road to New York City. Waiting on hubby to be ready for the next leg. My Keepall was made in the month we got married. July 1990.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Out with my new mon mono gm, my fur baby Bailey, and mama (and her melie) at Panera!


----------



## Glamourangel

Prom last year. In love with this bag! (and yes I know that a knot from my bra is sticking out of the dress)


----------



## luvLV18

EmmJay said:


> Summer Trunks Pochette Weekender, Bandouliere Strap, Mautto extenders and chain.
> View attachment 4407624



You have the cutest style, love the bag!!


----------



## Glamourangel

luvLV18 said:


> You have the cutest style, love the bag!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Yo


Mareisco said:


> My wife took her PA out with her.


You have a beautiful wife


----------



## Adel3

On my way to grocery shopping with Pochette Felicie (and a strap from Eva).


----------



## designerdiva40

Collecting my new Victoire today from LV today.


----------



## EmmJay

PM with Dauphine chain.


----------



## jmarlin1

designerdiva40 said:


> Collecting my new Victoire today from LV today.


Love it!!! So classy and sassy! Heading to Europe next month and hope its available.


----------



## jenlynne25

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4406984
> 
> S25 is not my first luxury bag but I certainly think it should be for anyone looking to buy their first!
> Fuss free and roomy and lightweight


I may the only person who doesn’t like this bag.  It’s cute but I hate the small opening and that it’s a black hole.  It looks too boxy on my frame too.  I much prefer the Siena and plan on selling my Speedy B25 in DE soon!


----------



## jenlynne25

Out at my daughters dance practice with my NF DE...and JoJo Siwa bag of course! Lol


----------



## fyn72

Off to get an X-ray and ultrasound on my shoulder [emoji21]


----------



## EmmJay

fyn72 said:


> Off to get an X-ray and ultrasound on my shoulder [emoji21]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412426



Wishing you favorable test results!!!


----------



## Tryster0

Finally snagged some 1.1 Millionaires at the LV store in South Coast Plaza. Had to get my costume out to model them.


----------



## cheidel

MainlyBailey said:


> Out with my new mon mono gm, my fur baby Bailey, and mama (and her melie) at Panera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411977


Beautiful mon mono NF, love the color combo!  Cute puppy too!


----------



## 23adeline

Mini City Steamer at work for the first time


----------



## Fierymo

At work with my Alma MM. I haven't used this much. Even though I love the bag, I think I am holding onto it because it's a classic.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Cocoabean said:


> Thank you! I actually purchased this 2012 Speedy B30 for this trip. We are enroute to NYC. I wanted a lived in bag in case of bad weather, and I found it. I got it from The Real Real. I'd been gun shy about them, but am quite pleased with this purchase. Although it did not have the third piece of the shoulder strap, it was pictured as it is. It didn't state that it was missing. I didn't notice it, but the price was so reduced I should have. Still happy with it. I grabbed the third piece from Fashionphile, and still ended up with a great bag at a great price.


Wow! Great find!


----------



## MooMooVT

MainlyBailey said:


> Out with my new mon mono gm, my fur baby Bailey, and mama (and her melie) at Panera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411977


AWE!! I can't tell which I love more


----------



## Sunshine mama

MooMooVT said:


> AWE!! I can't tell which I love more


I felt the same way!!!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Had a small, informal gathering at a Hotel yesterday.

Leaving home.







Late night at the Hotel.







Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## designerdiva40




----------



## Melfontana

All my other bags have been neglected since I got this one [emoji4]


With my daughter at out favorite place to get dumplings [emoji39]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB again.


----------



## khucka1

In the pick up line at school with Pochette Felicie!


----------



## Melfontana

Second outing for this little perfect bag [emoji4]


----------



## ivonna

With Lockme hobo


----------



## dejahlovelee

Loving this vintage cutie


----------



## Chiichan

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4413029



I have to learn how to tie bandeaus like that! I can barely do the regular knotted way and that’s after a lot of fussing.


----------



## EmmJay

dejahlovelee said:


> Loving this vintage cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413420



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## PamK

dejahlovelee said:


> Loving this vintage cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413420



Wow!! Sooo beautiful! [emoji177][emoji173]️


----------



## MainlyBailey

cheidel said:


> Beautiful mon mono NF, love the color combo!  Cute puppy too!


Thank you! He knows it, too (and abuses it). That bag is filled with his toys!!





MooMooVT said:


> AWE!! I can't tell which I love more [emoji813]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji7]


----------



## gettinpurseonal

She was a busy girl today.


----------



## Aliluvlv

EmmJay said:


> PM with Dauphine chain.
> View attachment 4412337
> 
> View attachment 4412338


Awesome look! [emoji173]


----------



## EmmJay

Aliluvlv said:


> Awesome look! [emoji173]



Thank you!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

dejahlovelee said:


> Loving this vintage cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413420


Whoah! Amazing piece! [emoji170]  What is this?


----------



## cheidel

ivonna said:


> With Lockme hobo
> View attachment 4413404


Beautiful bag!!!


----------



## PamK

gettinpurseonal said:


> She was a busy girl today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413485



That is one elegant Twist!! [emoji173]️


----------



## ivonna

cheidel said:


> Beautiful bag!!!


Thank you cheidel!


----------



## aurore

ivonna said:


> With Lockme hobo
> View attachment 4413404



Wow that is beautiful! Rarely seen [emoji7]


----------



## kacaruso

gettinpurseonal said:


> She was a busy girl today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413485



How gorgeous is your Twist! Just stunning!


----------



## Scooch

I’ve been living in my Palermo GM for weeks, love this bag!


----------



## dejahlovelee




----------



## dejahlovelee

Aliluvlv said:


> Whoah! Amazing piece! [emoji170]  What is this?



This is the Louis Vuitton Bleecker Box, it’s a vintage piece from 1999


----------



## Aliluvlv

dejahlovelee said:


> This is the Louis Vuitton Bleecker Box, it’s a vintage piece from 1999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413957


That is amazing!! Love it.


----------



## melovepurse

Having sushi with Hot Springs!


----------



## Clairen4

gettinpurseonal said:


> She was a busy girl today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413485



I just love the black on black. So sophisticated and edgy!!!!!!  Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Poochie231080

When more is more


----------



## beachkaka

Empriente speedy 25, love her more each day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Had a small, informal gathering at a Hotel yesterday.
> 
> Leaving home.
> 
> View attachment 4412909
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412910
> 
> 
> Late night at the Hotel.
> 
> View attachment 4412907
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412908
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


I love how you told a story with your pictures!


----------



## LV_4ever

Bathroom shot- but at least it was a pretty bathroom [emoji1]


----------



## springandsummer

never leave the house without these two


----------



## SohviAnneli

Wearing my PM today, this has really become my favorite everyday/work bag!


----------



## SarkyCat

Triangle Softy «hanging out» at work, drying her innards after a blueberry and raspberry incident


----------



## Melfontana

SarkyCat said:


> Triangle Softy «hanging out» at work, drying her innards after a blueberry and raspberry incident
> View attachment 4415058



Which bag is this?!


----------



## PamK

SarkyCat said:


> Triangle Softy «hanging out» at work, drying her innards after a blueberry and raspberry incident
> View attachment 4415058



Love your TS!! [emoji173]️ I have one too - it’s a favorite! What happened to the innards? [emoji51]


----------



## SarkyCat

Melfontana said:


> Which bag is this?!


It's called a Triangle Softy. Came out a couple of years ago, special edition or something. Similar, but "fancier" than the Berri.


----------



## SarkyCat

PamK said:


> Love your TS!! [emoji173]️ I have one too - it’s a favorite! What happened to the innards? [emoji51]



Thank you . I love this bag, and the handle is veery comfy. I carried a jar (thought it was sealed) of frozen berries inside a plastic bag inside the TS (for my yoghurt breakfast at work), but it leaked. Of course it had to leak!!! However, it was possible to turn inside out and clean. I don't know if it leaked through the lining...., but it doesn't smell of raspberries, so I guess it's OK


----------



## EmmJay

luvLV18 said:


> You have the cutest style, love the bag!!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## EmmJay

PM with Dauphine chain and Felicie chain worn as a necklace.


----------



## Tayyyraee

Going on a Dutch Bros run✌


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tried the monogram bandouliere xl/tag together with a non LV bag.  The strap is sooo comfy.


----------



## Clairen4

Getting my nails done for a trip to the beach [emoji905].  This lovely gal is accompanying me.


----------



## Clairen4

EmmJay said:


> PM with Dauphine chain and Felicie chain worn as a necklace.
> View attachment 4415138



You have the best style. Seriously!!!


----------



## EmmJay

Clairen4 said:


> You have the best style. Seriously!!!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## PamK

SarkyCat said:


> Thank you . I love this bag, and the handle is veery comfy. I carried a jar (thought it was sealed) of frozen berries inside a plastic bag inside the TS (for my yoghurt breakfast at work), but it leaked. Of course it had to leak!!! However, it was possible to turn inside out and clean. I don't know if it leaked through the lining...., but it doesn't smell of raspberries, so I guess it's OK



Wow! Thank goodness! Yes - I’m not usually a hobo girl, but I love the handle on this bag!! Also love the zip side pocket for phone, card case, etc. Glad your mishap turned out OK [emoji177][emoji259]


----------



## PamK

Sunshine mama said:


> Tried the monogram bandouliere xl/tag together with a non LV bag.  The strap is sooo comfy.



Very cool [emoji41]!! I just bought that strap - it is so comfortable and goes with so many bags! Looks great with your little red one! [emoji259]


----------



## Sunshine mama

PamK said:


> Very cool [emoji41]!! I just bought that strap - it is so comfortable and goes with so many bags! Looks great with your little red one! [emoji259]


Thank you. It really is sooooo comfy!


----------



## Pkac

Brunch buddies!


----------



## debsmith

Sundown in Savannah with the perfect red blend.  Cheers!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> PM with Dauphine chain and Felicie chain worn as a necklace.
> View attachment 4415138


Very classy!  Love the necklace, great idea!!!


----------



## Purrsey

i
At Ikea little gal room


----------



## aurore

Kinda tropical today [emoji267]


----------



## fyn72

Meet up with dd having delicious dessert drinks [emoji39]


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Very classy!  Love the necklace, great idea!!!



Thank you!


----------



## chinchin_lim

Ok I admit. The pictures are curated with an LV in sight deliberately so that I can show off the pink blossoms on tpf. I know it is lame cause Bf had been rolling his eyes when I told him to ensure the bag is in the picture. But the blossoms are too beautiful not to be shared!

Mono Duffle with gold chain@Ogawara, Japan and archlight said peep a boo.


----------



## dejahlovelee




----------



## Bags_4_life

fyn72 said:


> Meet up with dd having delicious dessert drinks [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415602


Woah! Not sure what I like the look of the most, the Sontaigne or the freakshakes!


----------



## sera3m45

Graceful shopping [emoji23]


----------



## MooMooVT

chinchin_lim said:


> Ok I admit. The pictures are curated with an LV in sight deliberately so that I can show off the pink blossoms on tpf. I know it is lame cause Bf had been rolling his eyes when I told him to ensure the bag is in the picture. But the blossoms are too beautiful not to be shared!
> 
> Mono Duffle with gold chain@Ogawara, Japan and archlight said peep a boo.


The bag is fantastic but your tulle wrap is EVERYTHING!


----------



## bfly

At Tulips festival with my mono pochette metis.


----------



## Tayyyraee

Odeon accompanying me while we wait to pick up dinner


----------



## EmmJay

Loving my new On the Go.


----------



## chinchin_lim

EmmJay said:


> Loving my new On the Go.
> View attachment 4416390


❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## fyn72

This  one doesn’t go out often, but a beautiful sunny day so a good time [emoji4]


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Loving my new On the Go.
> View attachment 4416390


Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bags_4_life said:


> Woah! Not sure what I like the look of the most, the Sontaigne or the freakshakes!


Love how you said "freakshakes"!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> This  one doesn’t go out often, but a beautiful sunny day so a good time [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416516


LOVE


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> At Tulips festival with my mono pochette metis.
> 
> View attachment 4416235
> 
> View attachment 4416236
> 
> View attachment 4416237


Beautiful EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous bag!!!



Thank you! I posted more pics of the bag in this thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/on-the-go-tote-otg-club.1009973/


----------



## Sora_V

fyn72 said:


> This  one doesn’t go out often, but a beautiful sunny day so a good time [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416516



Oh my what a beauty[emoji177]


----------



## dejahlovelee




----------



## dejahlovelee




----------



## TangerineKandy

dejahlovelee said:


> View attachment 4416843


I love this! Is it an older piece?


----------



## dejahlovelee

TangerineKandy said:


> I love this! Is it an older piece?



Yes, it’s from 2011 [emoji4]


----------



## luvlux64

Went to watch Avengers: Endgame with my boys last night. I asked my youngest for his Avengers toys for my IG pictorial, “Iron Man & Thor have no more heads, mommy!” Lol   ... 
Happy Sunday!


----------



## honeymooon

[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## EmmJay

Reverse Speedy.


----------



## BB8

My trusty Bloomsbury came with to watch the Golden State Warriors win it in the first game of the Conference Semi Finals!


----------



## chalintorn

Lv Mini Dauphine.


----------



## EmmJay

chalintorn said:


> Lv Mini Dauphine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417343



Looking lovely as usual!!!


----------



## chalintorn

EmmJay said:


> Looking lovely as usual!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## cajhingle

sitting pretty


----------



## gerine

Love at first sight


----------



## wheatsbreads

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 4417358
> 
> sitting pretty


I LOVE this bag. So dad I missed out on it


----------



## EmmJay

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 4417358
> 
> sitting pretty



We are bag twins.


----------



## Clairen4

fyn72 said:


> This  one doesn’t go out often, but a beautiful sunny day so a good time [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416516



DROOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LV_BB

EmmJay said:


> Reverse Speedy.
> View attachment 4417226
> View attachment 4417227
> View attachment 4417228
> View attachment 4417229




Ooh love the reverse speedy now that I see mod shots! I have the same Hunters sweatshirt dress, it’s so comfy and chic


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

chinchin_lim said:


> Ok I admit. The pictures are curated with an LV in sight deliberately so that I can show off the pink blossoms on tpf. I know it is lame cause Bf had been rolling his eyes when I told him to ensure the bag is in the picture. But the blossoms are too beautiful not to be shared!
> 
> Mono Duffle with gold chain@Ogawara, Japan and archlight said peep a boo.



This should be a vogue editorial photo shoot, looks so professional!


----------



## EmmJay

LV_BB said:


> Ooh love the reverse speedy now that I see mod shots! I have the same Hunters sweatshirt dress, it’s so comfy and chic



Thank you! I agree, this dress is so comfy.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

gerine said:


> Love at first sight


I have the same set and I just love the colors so much!


----------



## kkatie

Α shot from the Riviera


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy mono Monday! 
Love this Spring weather


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

kkatie said:


> Α shot from the Riviera
> View attachment 4417656


What a beautiful shot Blue skies, blue waves, blue table setting - it's perfect!


----------



## cheidel

BB8 said:


> My trusty Bloomsbury came with to watch the Golden State Warriors win it in the first game of the Conference Semi Finals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417259


Go Warriors!


----------



## BB8

cheidel said:


> Go Warriors!


Love it!! Fellow fan on tPF! [emoji459]


----------



## leechiyong

Today’s bag:


Also, didn’t capture an LV in this, but my sakura contribution:


----------



## Sunshine mama

kkatie said:


> Α shot from the Riviera
> View attachment 4417656


Breathtaking!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Shopping


----------



## MooMooVT

chalintorn said:


> Lv Mini Dauphine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417343


That bag really suits you!!


----------



## MooMooVT

chalintorn said:


> Lv Mini Dauphine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417343


That bag really suits you!!


----------



## Purrsey




----------



## sbuxaddict

Running errands with my NF GM. So easy and worry free!


----------



## Debra Watters




----------



## springandsummer

Casual


----------



## Hl33

Waiting for my hubby in his truck with my new speedy b


----------



## luvlux64

Today’s rainy day combo  
With my LV rain boots & mini pochette. First time wearing my Longchamp Eiffel Tower exclusive bag 
Happy Hump Day


----------



## EmmJay

luvlux64 said:


> Today’s rainy day combo
> With my LV rain boots & mini pochette. First time wearing my Longchamp Eiffel Tower exclusive bag
> Happy Hump Day
> View attachment 4419763



Love!! You’re always so stylish!!!


----------



## C-Love

My first LV


----------



## C-Love

I literally just keep picking her up and admiring her.


----------



## EmmJay

C-Love said:


> My first LV



Love!! We are bag twins.


----------



## Sunshine mama

C-Love said:


> My first LV


It's very cute.  Congrats!!
You sure it's an LV bag?  JK.


----------



## EmmJay

C-Love said:


> I literally just keep picking her up and admiring her.



Beauty is her name. So chic and stylish.


----------



## PamK

C-Love said:


> My first LV



What an awesome first LV - it’s gorgeous!! Congratulations [emoji173]️


----------



## Aliluvlv

C-Love said:


> My first LV


Wow! Congratulations! [emoji3]


----------



## Kaoli

Today’s bag [emoji76]


----------



## frivofrugalista

C-Love said:


> My first LV



Beautiful! Congrats on your first![emoji170]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Went to pick up my mini luggage and my sa surprised me with the cube and some goodies to kick off my birthday month...


----------



## luvlux64

EmmJay said:


> Love!! You’re always so stylish!!!


Thank you


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Reverse Speedy.
> View attachment 4417226
> View attachment 4417227
> View attachment 4417228
> View attachment 4417229


Love all your beautiful pics, and the gorgeous Speedy!!!


----------



## cheidel

luvlux64 said:


> Today’s rainy day combo
> With my LV rain boots & mini pochette. First time wearing my Longchamp Eiffel Tower exclusive bag
> Happy Hump Day
> View attachment 4419763


Gorgeous boots!  Love the Longchamp too!


----------



## cheidel

C-Love said:


> My first LV


Beautiful and congrats!!!  Great choice for your first LV!


----------



## leachelsea

Dinner with my gals & Louis Daily Organizer (discontinued).


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Love all your beautiful pics, and the gorgeous Speedy!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## luvlux64

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous boots!  Love the Longchamp too!


Thanks


----------



## littleblackbag

Alma bb and key pouch out for a drink! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 flipping love this bag and key pouch [emoji16][emoji177]


----------



## tesoropanda

.  Today in the park !


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

frivofrugalista said:


> Went to pick up my mini luggage and my sa surprised me with the cube and some goodies to kick off my birthday month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420122


Happy Birthday to you, FF! Love this pic


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Some prismatic fun: Loubi's & Louis


----------



## frivofrugalista

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Birthday to you, FF! Love this pic



Thank you!


----------



## LouisV76

grocery shopping


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Aloha!! [emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## Sunshine mama

frivofrugalista said:


> Went to pick up my mini luggage and my sa surprised me with the cube and some goodies to kick off my birthday month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420122


Nice!!! Happy birthday!!!


----------



## aurore

HeartMyMJs said:


> Aloha!! [emoji259][emoji259]
> View attachment 4421484



Alohaaaa [emoji7][emoji7] beautiful, i’m a bit jealous


----------



## HeartMyMJs

aurore said:


> Alohaaaa [emoji7][emoji7] beautiful, i’m a bit jealous



Thanks!!  I'm back now.[emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## Clairen4

In Key West with the hubby eating lunch. Love this bag for travel!!!


----------



## LVmyakita

My trusty rainy day bag.....love my Speedy B!!


----------



## leechiyong

Spa companion:


----------



## 1LV

Love my Neverfull PM.  Then my DH informs me tonight at dinner - in his best Yogi Bear voice - that it reminds him of a “pic-a-nic basket”.  Speechless.


----------



## missconvy

1LV said:


> Love my Neverfull PM.  Then my DH informs me tonight at dinner - in his best Yogi Bear voice - that it reminds him of a “pic-a-nic basket”.  Speechless.
> 
> View attachment 4422009



Every bit of this is fabulous haha!


----------



## frivofrugalista

HeartMyMJs said:


> Aloha!! [emoji259][emoji259]
> View attachment 4421484



Hole you had a wonderful time![emoji170]


----------



## myluvofbags

littleblackbag said:


> Alma bb and key pouch out for a drink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flipping love this bag and key pouch [emoji16][emoji177]


Alma bb is such a cute fun bag.


----------



## frivofrugalista

frivofrugalista said:


> Hole you had a wonderful time![emoji170]



Hope*‍♀️


----------



## HeartMyMJs

frivofrugalista said:


> Hole you had a wonderful time![emoji170]



Thank you!!  Yes we did!![emoji170][emoji170][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

frivofrugalista said:


> Went to pick up my mini luggage and my sa surprised me with the cube and some goodies to kick off my birthday month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420122



Happy birthday my friend!!!  Enjoy!![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Purrsey

River cruise with my little ones (mini palm spring included)


----------



## 23adeline

Cluny BB at temple


----------



## 23adeline

Milla before going out to work


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines Cloudy


----------



## Yuki85

Haven’t used it for ages


----------



## Sunshine mama

frivofrugalista said:


> Hope*‍♀️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yuki85 said:


> Haven’t used it for ages
> 
> View attachment 4422316


Nice!!! I wish I had purchased it then!!


----------



## Feyi

Yuki85 said:


> Haven’t used it for ages
> 
> View attachment 4422316


lovely....what bag is this if you don't mind.


----------



## Bags_4_life

EmmJay said:


> Reverse Speedy.
> View attachment 4417226
> View attachment 4417227
> View attachment 4417228
> View attachment 4417229


Somebody did NOT skip leg day! Looking great Emmjay


----------



## Bags_4_life

23adeline said:


> Capucines Cloudy
> View attachment 4422220
> 
> View attachment 4422221


Looks perfect with your outfit, love it.


----------



## EmmJay

Bags_4_life said:


> Somebody did NOT skip leg day! Looking great Emmjay



Thank you!!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Putting these two into action today, one for a general catch all and one for tech items.


----------



## antschulina

Rainy day spent at the shopping mall


----------



## Passerine123

Enjoying la dolce vita with my new V tote MM in the lakeside city of Lugano, Switzerland, on the Italian border.


----------



## msp_mama

First day out with my Turenne PM.  Just arrived from Yoogi's Closet in like new condition!


----------



## Poochie231080

Work companions


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Went to pick up my mini luggage and my sa surprised me with the cube and some goodies to kick off my birthday month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420122



Just popping in with a quick Happy Birthday to you, dear FF.  And congrats on all your birthday goodies (the ones coming too ).


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Just popping in with a quick Happy Birthday to you, dear FF.  And congrats on all your birthday goodies (the ones coming too ).



Hey friend, thank you kindly! Hope you’re keeping well...I’m in and out lately with the forum as well. [emoji170]


----------



## myluvofbags

msp_mama said:


> First day out with my Turenne PM.  Just arrived from Yoogi's Closet in like new condition!


It definitely looks like new, and looks great on you. Making me want to pull out mine to use.


----------



## Poochie231080

frivofrugalista said:


> Went to pick up my mini luggage and my sa surprised me with the cube and some goodies to kick off my birthday month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420122



Yay!!! Happy birthday “month” babe 

Love your goodies


----------



## frivofrugalista

Poochie231080 said:


> Yay!!! Happy birthday “month” babe
> 
> Love your goodies



Thanks love! Enjoy your goodies as well[emoji8]


----------



## Pkac

Trying on clothes with my favorite mm.


----------



## cheidel

msp_mama said:


> First day out with my Turenne PM.  Just arrived from Yoogi's Closet in like new condition!


Congrats, it’s beautiful!!!


----------



## cheidel

Headed to the Mall with my fav shopping girl, NF GM!


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

chinchin_lim said:


> Ok I admit. The pictures are curated with an LV in sight deliberately so that I can show off the pink blossoms on tpf. I know it is lame cause Bf had been rolling his eyes when I told him to ensure the bag is in the picture. But the blossoms are too beautiful not to be shared!
> 
> Mono Duffle with gold chain@Ogawara, Japan and archlight said peep a boo.



Love the outfit!! and the bag of course


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Pkac said:


> Trying on clothes with my favorite mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4423104



I also have that bag and I love it! I can wear it for day or night and it looks good with any outfit, thank god I bought this and not the Alma bb


----------



## LV_BB

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> I also have that bag and I love it! I can wear it for day or night and it looks good with any outfit, thank god I bought this and not the Alma bb



Ooh I’ve been looking at the MM vs Alma BB, thanks for sharing!


----------



## veroniquesw

One month old Turenne pm, so in love!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Headed to the Mall with my fav shopping girl, NF GM!



Loving that NOLA luggage tag.


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Loving that NOLA luggage tag.


Thank you!


----------



## undead_mule

Sister took a photo while helping her pick out a dress.


----------



## Jeny09

dejahlovelee said:


> Loving this vintage cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413420



OMG this is soo cute... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## 23adeline

Denim slip-on shoes at library


----------



## 23adeline

Mini City Steamer at new book launching event


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

Details for dinner with the girls


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My mini companion for today!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## MsAmber

Attending a Wedding with Eva [emoji1331][emoji183]


----------



## Sunshine mama

undead_mule said:


> Sister took a photo while helping her pick out a dress.
> View attachment 4423984


YES!!!!   YES!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kalvary4Chanel said:


> View attachment 4424074
> 
> 
> Details for dinner with the girls


Sweet!


----------



## 23adeline

It's Alma Night Light's turn to go out today


Last night, changing from Alma Malletage to Alma Night Light


----------



## yasisland

Mr. PM dressed up for the mall in an Hermès Jaguar Quetzal twilly.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Maiden outing with Cuir Mini


----------



## myluvofbags

frivofrugalista said:


> Maiden outing with Cuir Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425673


Well that's one gorgeous bag you don't see everyday.


----------



## frivofrugalista

myluvofbags said:


> Well that's one gorgeous bag you don't see everyday.



Thank you! The mini luggage style is a definite hit!


----------



## 23adeline

Astrid at clinic while waiting for my maid's turn for medical check-up. 



Last night changing from Alma Night Light to Astrid


----------



## 23adeline

LV Bracelet on the way home during sunset


----------



## Sibelle

23adeline said:


> It's Alma Night Light's turn to go out today
> View attachment 4425177
> 
> Last night, changing from Alma Malletage to Alma Night Light
> View attachment 4425178


Your Almas are so beautiful  !


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> LV Bracelet on the way home during sunset
> View attachment 4426352


This is a beautiful picture, and your bracelet ain't so bad either!


----------



## Melfontana

Carrying this bag to work for the first time before I put it to sleep for summertime [emoji4].


----------



## Aliluvlv

Melfontana said:


> Carrying this bag to work for the first time before I put it to sleep for summertime [emoji4].
> View attachment 4426428


Beautiful!  I would totally use this year round.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Running errands


----------



## sandykt

aurore said:


> Wow that is beautiful! Rarely seen [emoji7]



I’m thinking of getting this bag, do you carry on your arm or as a shoulder bag? Any grips about the bag?


----------



## EmmJay

frivofrugalista said:


> Maiden outing with Cuir Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425673



Yessssss!!!!


----------



## Melfontana

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful!  I would totally use this year round.



It does look nice in the sunlight [emoji4]


But my Azur needs some rotation [emoji4]


----------



## aurore

sandykt said:


> I’m thinking of getting this bag, do you carry on your arm or as a shoulder bag? Any grips about the bag?



I think you wanted to quote this post 



ivonna said:


> With Lockme hobo
> View attachment 4413404


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chaperoning for my daughter's class!


----------



## cheidel

Palermo GM enjoying her first time out!


----------



## biggu

Just got this guy today, loving it.


----------



## alexLVoer

Re-igniting my love with LV with my new Micro Pochette and my 5 year old Mon Mono Zippy Organiser. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## hers4eva

Some pretty pink Clematis in my flower garden today 

My LV SLG's wanted to do a little gardening today 

*Purse Ladies have a wonderful Spring...*


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Waiting for my favorite take out.


----------



## biggu

My new kicks


----------



## Melfontana

Work Grind - Still in pretty good shape for a bag made out of fabric [emoji4]


Straps are pretty worn [emoji52]


----------



## Bags_4_life

Melfontana said:


> Work Grind - Still in pretty good shape for a bag made out of fabric [emoji4]
> View attachment 4428745
> 
> Straps are pretty worn [emoji52]


I’m sure Lv would replace the straps for a reasonable price, I think the amount is referenced in the repair costs thread? It would look like new again, you’ve taken good care of it. I’ve seen so many beaten up Idylle bags on Pre-Loved sites that I assumed they wore badly but clearly that was user error!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Stopped off for a quick refresher during shopping with my diy dyed Zcp.


----------



## DoctorVuitton

The LV Bel Air / Beverly is part of the _LV Cruise 2020_ but with an updated buckle closure. Good thing I bought my *LV Beverly GM*, in need of some bag spa and will ready to go out again. Who would say NO for a 40 USD bag?


----------



## Dashali

Is there somewhere forum with authentication? Thank you


----------



## viewwing

Melfontana said:


> Work Grind - Still in pretty good shape for a bag made out of fabric [emoji4]
> View attachment 4428745
> 
> Straps are pretty worn [emoji52]


Looks good. Is the fabric fading? My speedy doesn’t look as deep colored anymore.


----------



## Melfontana

viewwing said:


> Looks good. Is the fabric fading? My speedy doesn’t look as deep colored anymore.



I feel the color did not fade at all but there’s wear around the piping on the bottom and my straps look pretty worn. LV replaced the straps free of charge about a year after I purchased the bag because I was using it for work and the weight of my laptop caused them to stretch out. I’m thinking I may bring it back in again to get them done because the body of the bag is still great.


----------



## viewwing

Melfontana said:


> I feel the color did not fade at all but there’s wear around the piping on the bottom and my straps look pretty worn. LV replaced the straps free of charge about a year after I purchased the bag because I was using it for work and the weight of my laptop caused them to stretch out. I’m thinking I may bring it back in again to get them done because the body of the bag is still great.


Hmm..I wonder if they can still do it as the bag is discontinued?


----------



## missconvy

Dashali said:


> Is there somewhere forum with authentication? Thank you



It’s under the LV shopping sub forum. Make sure you read the first post before posting. [emoji5]


----------



## PamK

viewwing said:


> Hmm..I wonder if they can still do it as the bag is discontinued?



They will. I just the straps on my Totem NF replaced, and it is a discontinued bag. Looks brand new!


----------



## viewwing

PamK said:


> They will. I just the straps on my Totem NF replaced, and it is a discontinued bag. Looks brand new!


That’s good to know...but still the totem is a much newer bag than the idylle. I think the idylle might be around 2010-2012.


----------



## Melfontana

PamK said:


> They will. I just the straps on my Totem NF replaced, and it is a discontinued bag. Looks brand new!



Thanks for the info [emoji4]


----------



## mnl

Picked up my Dauphine giant reverse today .  I love this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mnl said:


> View attachment 4429529
> View attachment 4429531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my Dauphine giant reverse today .  I love this bag!


I think the Dauphine/giant combo is the best giant design by LV. Congrats on your beautiful piece!!


----------



## Yeshax

Traveling in Europe with my French friends


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yeshax said:


> View attachment 4429832
> 
> Traveling in Europe with my French friends


Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Clairen4

viewwing said:


> Hmm..I wonder if they can still do it as the bag is discontinued?



They do. I had some of the leather replaced on my Galliera last year. She is from 2012 if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## dejahlovelee

Mini[emoji813]️


----------



## Annawakes

mnl said:


> View attachment 4429529
> View attachment 4429531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my Dauphine giant reverse today .  I love this bag!


I love how big your smile is in the first pic!  Beautiful bag, congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Annawakes said:


> I love how big your smile is in the first pic!  Beautiful bag, congrats!


Thanks for pointing that out! I almost missed it cuz I was fixated on the bag. Sooo sweeeet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mnl said:


> View attachment 4429529
> View attachment 4429531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my Dauphine giant reverse today .  I love this bag!


Love your big smile in your first picture!!!


----------



## mnl

Annawakes said:


> I love how big your smile is in the first pic!  Beautiful bag, congrats!


I was so happy with how it looked in person - like a kid at Christmas time . I was worried when I ordered it because there were so few pics online


----------



## Sunshine mama

mnl said:


> I was so happy with how it looked in person - like a kid at Christmas time . I was worried when I ordered it because there were so few pics online


Well I don't blame you.  It's gorgeous!


----------



## DrTootr

Hi Everyone, I have been collecting LV for nearly 20 years and this is my first ever Neverfull MM and I got it in the Giant Monogram in the red and pink colour way. Any tips on the Neverfull is greatly appreciated and wishing everyone a wonderful weekend x


----------



## aslanyanira

Here she is! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4430043


----------



## Clairen4

Annawakes said:


> I love how big your smile is in the first pic!  Beautiful bag, congrats!



+1.


----------



## leechiyong

Bags of Costco:


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Bags of Costco:
> View attachment 4430052


Cutest ever!!!!


----------



## Melfontana

Out and About on this Beautiful Spring Day [emoji2]


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Mother's Day to all, may you celebrate it in good health with your loved ones


----------



## Lizzys

mnl said:


> View attachment 4429529
> View attachment 4429531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my Dauphine giant reverse today .  I love this bag!


This is such a beautiful bag that I am in love.  Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## misstrine85

Out driving with my vintage Speedy 35


----------



## Clairen4

mnl said:


> View attachment 4429529
> View attachment 4429531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my Dauphine giant reverse today .  I love this bag!



I keep coming back to this bag [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️. I love it and it’s the only bag from this collection that’s caught my eye.  So happy for you and thanks for sharing (it’s now on my want list).    It looks AMAZING on you.


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all, may you celebrate it in good health with your loved ones[emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430252


To you too! Gorgeous pic![emoji257]


----------



## mnl

Clairen4 said:


> I keep coming back to this bag [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️. I love it and it’s the only bag from this collection that’s caught my eye.  So happy for you and thanks for sharing (it’s now on my want list).    It looks AMAZING on you.


Thank you


----------



## dejahlovelee

My favorite Speedy, fleur de monogram charm, and crazy in lock bracelet [emoji813]️


----------



## PurseHappiness

dejahlovelee said:


> My favorite Speedy, fleur de monogram charm, and crazy in lock bracelet [emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430697


Love, love, love this bag!!


----------



## Shoppinmel

mnl said:


> View attachment 4429529
> View attachment 4429531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my Dauphine giant reverse today .  I love this bag!



Love the bag and LOVE your shoes!


----------



## mnl

Shoppinmel said:


> Love the bag and LOVE your shoes!


Thank you .  My crazy cat lady boots - my husband shakes his head every time he sees them


----------



## somuchthankyou

Eva pochette and lovely weather. I'm not complaining ❤️ holiday/Greece


----------



## fyn72

Out with Brittany today [emoji177]


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## leechiyong

Enjoying a baseball game:


----------



## Tayyyraee

Only 13 more days of work and counting #teacherlife


----------



## bbcerisette66

South [emoji632]


----------



## donnaoh

dejahlovelee said:


> My favorite Speedy, fleur de monogram charm, and crazy in lock bracelet [emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430697


Stunning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> View attachment 4431447
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431448
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431450
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431451
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Another fun story!!!


----------



## Missydora

Lunch with hubs today carrying new bag


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Mon Monogram Speedy 30 at work waiting for 5:00 [emoji794]


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Putting this beauty in rotation. Vavin PM in Vision.


----------



## honisnowy

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Putting this beauty in rotation. Vavin PM in Vision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431782


Wow!  Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I was having fun with my own version of a DIY Lv x Virgil Abloh with my Sac Plat PM.
The 2nd pic is the actual Virgil piece from the store.


----------



## Heyitsce

dejahlovelee said:


> View attachment 4429877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini[emoji813]️


Did you graduate yet? If so, CONGRATS!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I was having fun with my own version of a DIY Lv x Virgil Abloh with my Sac Plat PM.
> The 2nd pic is the actual Virgil piece from the store.


Awesome transformation as usual — you are very talented and have amazing DIY skills .  One of these fashion houses should hire you!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Awesome transformation as usual — you are very talented and have amazing DIY skills .  One of these fashion houses should hire you!!!!


Thank you IM! They should!I have sooooo many ideas! But having fun is good too.


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> I was having fun with my own version of a DIY Lv x Virgil Abloh with my Sac Plat PM.
> The 2nd pic is the actual Virgil piece from the store.


Lol! Nice!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Lol! Nice!!!!



You are right!!! Live Out Loud! LOL!


----------



## fyn72

Heading to the shop just carrying my micro pochette as a little purse.  [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Hi.  Haven’t posted (or changed bags) much lately but today I was inspired to snap a picture of the beautiful purse charm that DD picked out (and paid for on her own! lol) for me for Mother’s Day.  

Have a great day .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Haven’t posted (or changed bags) much lately but today I was inspired to snap a picture of the beautiful purse charm that DD picked out (and paid for on her own! lol) for me for Mother’s Day.
> 
> Have a great day .


That is sooo sweet of your DD! And she has great taste too!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> You are right!!! Live Out Loud! LOL!


You're awesome, lol, lol!


----------



## fyn72

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Putting this beauty in rotation. Vavin PM in Vision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431782


So beautiful! I wish we got this colour in Australia! I would've bought it


----------



## dejahlovelee

Heyitsce said:


> Did you graduate yet? If so, CONGRATS!!



I did a few days ago [emoji177] Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Haven’t posted (or changed bags) much lately but today I was inspired to snap a picture of the beautiful purse charm that DD picked out (and paid for on her own! lol) for me for Mother’s Day.
> 
> Have a great day .


How thoughtful, happy belated mother's day.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> That is sooo sweet of your DD! And she has great taste too!





myluvofbags said:


> How thoughtful, happy belated mother's day.



Thank you both .


----------



## 23adeline

Random bags picture


----------



## Poochie231080

Bag of the day


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Haven’t posted (or changed bags) much lately but today I was inspired to snap a picture of the beautiful purse charm that DD picked out (and paid for on her own! lol) for me for Mother’s Day.
> 
> Have a great day .



Love the bag, and the charm is perfect on it![emoji170]


----------



## leechiyong

Waiting at the groomers:


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Love the bag, and the charm is perfect on it![emoji170]



Thanks so much dear FF .   Hope you are enjoying your birthday month .


----------



## dejahlovelee




----------



## dejahlovelee

Beverly


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Haven’t posted (or changed bags) much lately but today I was inspired to snap a picture of the beautiful purse charm that DD picked out (and paid for on her own! lol) for me for Mother’s Day.
> 
> Have a great day .


It looks so pretty on your lovely bag!!!


----------



## cheidel

Poochie231080 said:


> Bag of the day


Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

dejahlovelee said:


> View attachment 4433411


Simply beautiful!!!!! She’s like a lovely ray of sunshine!!!


----------



## Hl33

LVmyakita said:


> My trusty rainy day bag.....love my Speedy B!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421698



Bag twins! Lovely charm where is it from?


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> It looks so pretty on your lovely bag!!!



Thank you for your always kind comments .


----------



## LVmyakita

Hl33 said:


> Bag twins! Lovely charm where is it from?


Thank you!! The charm was a gift it's a Laduree charm.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much dear FF .   Hope you are enjoying your birthday month .



Thank you, I am![emoji170]


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

Using my Bandeau BB as a strap


----------



## hers4eva

A day out enjoying my adorable SLG's


----------



## leechiyong

Favorite pair:


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Haven’t posted (or changed bags) much lately but today I was inspired to snap a picture of the beautiful purse charm that DD picked out (and paid for on her own! lol) for me for Mother’s Day.
> 
> Have a great day .


Your bag is beautiful, my friend and I love your new purse charm.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Your bag is beautiful, my friend and I love your new purse charm.



Thank you so much sweet DM .  It is so good to see your post — you have been missed very much.


----------



## dejahlovelee




----------



## dejahlovelee




----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Haven’t posted (or changed bags) much lately but today I was inspired to snap a picture of the beautiful purse charm that DD picked out (and paid for on her own! lol) for me for Mother’s Day.
> 
> Have a great day .


I love this and miss seeing you on here M!  What charm is this? It's gorgeous and looks perfect on your beautiful bag.  I can see why you haven't changed bags much.  [emoji4]


----------



## fyn72

Out to have some lunch with Speedy in Aurore [emoji177]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Decided to try cinching my NF for a different look. I kind of like it. [emoji4] Reminds me of the NeoNoe a bit.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> Decided to try cinching my NF for a different look. I kind of like it. [emoji4] Reminds me of the NeoNoe a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434898


Lovely styling! Your WT beauty still looks brand new... it's incredible


----------



## KG415

MC pochette today. This is still one of my favorites! The colors on this side make me so happy.


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lovely styling! Your WT beauty still looks brand new... it's incredible[emoji813]


Thank you so much!  I use this bag almost every week day.  It's held up really well so far.


----------



## Aliluvlv

KG415 said:


> MC pochette today. This is still one of my favorites! The colors on this side make me so happy.
> View attachment 4434901


Gorgeous! [emoji177]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> I love this and miss seeing you on here M!  What charm is this? It's gorgeous and looks perfect on your beautiful bag.  I can see why you haven't changed bags much.  [emoji4]


Thanks so much A .  I think DD bought this non-brand charm online somewhere. Been a bummer for me to have missed days here on TPF (my happy place) due to life/stuff getting in the way.  

I love the way your WTNF looks cinched.  It does look like the Neo Noe (is that next all your list? ).  Hope you are enjoying your beautiful Alma — I just love the color so much  .


----------



## Kaoli

Palm Springs Mini & Pochette Métis [emoji173]️


----------



## aurore

Aliluvlv said:


> Decided to try cinching my NF for a different look. I kind of like it. [emoji4] Reminds me of the NeoNoe a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434898



Beautiful [emoji177] haha first look I thought it was a neonoe. It’s so rarely seen as WT.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much A .  I think DD bought this non-brand charm online somewhere. Been a bummer for me to have missed days here on TPF (my happy place) due to life/stuff getting in the way.
> 
> I love the way your WTNF looks cinched.  It does look like the Neo Noe (is that next all your list? ).  Hope you are enjoying your beautiful Alma — I just love the color so much  .


Awww thinking about you M! I really love the charm she gave you,  what a sweet gift.  I have no future bags in mind, since getting the alma bb, but I am interested in seeing what the Christmas animation series will be this fall.  Also toying with the idea of an agenda PM. [emoji57] Hope you get more "happy place" time this summer because you make this a happier place for us.  [emoji8]


----------



## Jeny09

Sunshine mama said:


> I was having fun with my own version of a DIY Lv x Virgil Abloh with my Sac Plat PM.
> The 2nd pic is the actual Virgil piece from the store.



Ooh SM.. i like your version better [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Jeny09

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Haven’t posted (or changed bags) much lately but today I was inspired to snap a picture of the beautiful purse charm that DD picked out (and paid for on her own! lol) for me for Mother’s Day.
> 
> Have a great day .



What a beautiful charm, your DD is soo sweet [emoji4]


----------



## Jeny09

dejahlovelee said:


> View attachment 4433411



My goodness you had a beautiful bag collections! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Work_For_Purse

fyn72 said:


> Out to have some lunch with Speedy in Aurore [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434895



Pretty color.  It is time to use my empreinte speedy B!


----------



## Iamminda

Jeny09 said:


> What a beautiful charm, your DD is soo sweet [emoji4]



Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Jeny09  thank you!


----------



## Pink Bubbles

I used to think of damier ebene as more of a fall print, but I love how it pops against the white. Favorite little bag. [emoji7]


----------



## reginaPhalange

Running errands on this beautiful day with my cles [emoji295]️


----------



## Milena74

Three months on waiting list.. but today.. it’s mine!!!! Pochette Metis


----------



## valeri

KG415 said:


> MC pochette today. This is still one of my favorites! The colors on this side make me so happy.
> View attachment 4434901


I would love to do this for my black multicolored pochette. Does LV sell the gold chain straps? I can’t find them on the website.


----------



## Tayyyraee

valeri said:


> I would love to do this for my black multicolored pochette. Does LV sell the gold chain straps? I can’t find them on the website.


I don’t know if you want a gold chain or just a strap, but I got a vachetta strap for mine from mcraft on etsy


----------



## valeri

Tayyyraee said:


> I don’t know if you want a gold chain or just a strap, but I got a vachetta strap for mine from mcraft on etsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435670


Gonna check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Tayyyraee

valeri said:


> Gonna check it out. Thanks!


No problem!


----------



## dejahlovelee

Jeny09 said:


> My goodness you had a beautiful bag collections! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you [emoji177]


----------



## Jeny09

dejahlovelee said:


> View attachment 4433411



May I know how do you keep your vachetta looking very nice and even patina?


----------



## Jeny09

With miss neverfull today.. it’s beautiful brighter sunny day [emoji4]


----------



## KG415

valeri said:


> I would love to do this for my black multicolored pochette. Does LV sell the gold chain straps? I can’t find them on the website.



Idk about LV but this chain strap is from Mautto on etsy! Super good quality, I love it.


----------



## OperaCake

My Turenne MM while on vacation in Las Vegas. It was big enough to fit all my stuff and hubby's.


----------



## valeri

KG415 said:


> Idk about LV but this chain strap is from Mautto on etsy! Super good quality, I love it.


I ordered from that brand on Etsy earlier today. I didn’t realize there were different style of gold chains til after I placed my order >.< Hopefully, the classic rolo looks good.


----------



## Poochie231080

Vivienne takes Shiba on a walk


----------



## Sunshine mama

Enjoying my coffee and Mylockme.


----------



## PurseHappiness

Out for quietness and coffee before a busy Saturday!


----------



## Clairen4

valeri said:


> I would love to do this for my black multicolored pochette. Does LV sell the gold chain straps? I can’t find them on the website.



LV doesn’t sell chain straps online (at least not that I’m aware of). You’d have to order it as a replacement part for a Felicie. And if you don’t own the Felicie, you may have trouble getting it as some SA’s will only order replacement parts for bags you own. 

That being said I ordered a chain strap from Mautto for my Favorite MM and it looks like the real thing. You can choose the length, metal color, chain link type,size of the links, and clasp type. I’m very happy with mine.


----------



## Clairen4

OperaCake said:


> My Turenne MM while on vacation in Las Vegas. It was big enough to fit all my stuff and hubby's. [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 4435815



[emoji173]️ Bag twins!!!!  I love this bag and love the charm. Looks amazing!!!!!  Enjoy your time in Vegas.


----------



## KG415

valeri said:


> I ordered from that brand on Etsy earlier today. I didn’t realize there were different style of gold chains til after I placed my order >.< Hopefully, the classic rolo looks good.



Their stuff is gorgeous and all great quality, I’m sure it’ll be fine! They seriously look like they belong with LV bags. Even the clasp that I got (I think it’s called a D ring?) looks like the LV ones. I just looked up the rolo and it’s so pretty!


----------



## Winiebean

Second time taking out the azur graceful[emoji847]


----------



## MahoganyQT

I’m loving the look of my DE Speedy B with my new gold Apple watch!


----------



## OperaCake

Clairen4 said:


> [emoji173]️ Bag twins!!!!  I love this bag and love the charm. Looks amazing!!!!!  Enjoy your time in Vegas.


Thank you .


----------



## kina.strickland

Having Pinkberry with my Vertical Locket Bag [emoji847]


----------



## Sunshine mama

PurseHappiness said:


> Out for quietness and coffee before a busy Saturday!


Your drink looks especially delicious next to your bag!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

chalintorn said:


> Lv Mini Dauphine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417343


What chain are you using? I have a mini Dauphine as well and am wondering if LV will let me purchase a chain for it (probably not) or if I need to look at online accessories stores or resale boutiques.


----------



## EmmJay

Mono PA with Felicie and Mautto chains and Dauphine chain as a necklace.


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Mono PA with Felicie and Mautto chains and Dauphine chain as a necklace.
> View attachment 4436688
> View attachment 4436689


This is the sexiest mono PA I ever saw!!!


----------



## vivian518

Having fun with my Twist Love Lock.


----------



## PamK

EmmJay said:


> Mono PA with Felicie and Mautto chains and Dauphine chain as a necklace.
> View attachment 4436688
> View attachment 4436689



You look fantastic, EmmJay, and your LV is nice too! [emoji847] You’ve given me a great idea to use that Dauphine chain! Hope you had a great time!!


----------



## EmmJay

PamK said:


> You look fantastic, EmmJay, and your LV is nice too! [emoji847] You’ve given me a great idea to use that Dauphine chain! Hope you had a great time!!



Thank you for always being so kind. I had a great time entertaining my cousin who’s visiting. Have a good night!


----------



## myluvofbags

EmmJay said:


> Mono PA with Felicie and Mautto chains and Dauphine chain as a necklace.
> View attachment 4436688
> View attachment 4436689


Your style and look is always amazing.


----------



## myluvofbags

vivian518 said:


> View attachment 4436706
> 
> Having fun with my Twist Love Lock.


Your little one is absolutely adorable and lovely twist.


----------



## LV_BB

EmmJay said:


> Mono PA with Felicie and Mautto chains and Dauphine chain as a necklace.
> View attachment 4436688
> View attachment 4436689



Love your Mono PM and we’re twinsies with the outfit! Did you get anything from the Target x vineyard vines collection?


----------



## antschulina

My speedy at a wedding


----------



## PurseHappiness

Sunshine mama said:


> Your drink looks especially delicious next to your bag!


Thank you! It was a chocolate coconut cold brew from a local mom and pop place...soooooo yummy!


----------



## Sandy1017

Sunshine mama said:


> This is the sexiest mono PA I ever saw!!!


Right!!!! I was looking at her outfit instead of the purse!!!! ❤️


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Mono PA with Felicie and Mautto chains and Dauphine chain as a necklace.
> View attachment 4436688
> View attachment 4436689



Gorgeous [emoji4]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sandy1017 said:


> Right!!!! I was looking at her outfit instead of the purse!!!! ❤️


Exactly! I just thought it might be weird saying she looked sexy,  so I said her bag was sexy!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

PurseHappiness said:


> Thank you! It was a chocolate coconut cold brew from a local mom and pop place...soooooo yummy!


Sounds yummy!


----------



## Nancy in VA

MahoganyQT said:


> I’m loving the look of my DE Speedy B with my new gold Apple watch!
> 
> View attachment 4436240


I want that watch!


----------



## Nancy in VA

Pink Bubbles said:


> I used to think of damier ebene as more of a fall print, but I love how it pops against the white. Favorite little bag. [emoji7]


Well - it helps when it is on someone as good looking as you


----------



## Nancy in VA

fyn72 said:


> Out to have some lunch with Speedy in Aurore [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434895


That color is to die for


----------



## Nancy in VA

DrTootr said:


> View attachment 4430018
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone, I have been collecting LV for nearly 20 years and this is my first ever Neverfull MM and I got it in the Giant Monogram in the red and pink colour way. Any tips on the Neverfull is greatly appreciated and wishing everyone a wonderful weekend x


Love how the catogram looks good with the new stuff


----------



## PamK

DrTootr said:


> View attachment 4430018
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone, I have been collecting LV for nearly 20 years and this is my first ever Neverfull MM and I got it in the Giant Monogram in the red and pink colour way. Any tips on the Neverfull is greatly appreciated and wishing everyone a wonderful weekend x



Gorgeous bag, collection and photograph! [emoji177]


----------



## EmmJay

myluvofbags said:


> Your style and look is always amazing.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> Gorgeous [emoji4]



Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> Exactly! I just thought it might be weird saying she looked sexy,  so I said her bag was sexy!!!



Outfit is from Victoria Beckham’s collection with Target from a few years ago. Thank you!!!


----------



## Pink Bubbles

Nancy in VA said:


> Well - it helps when it is on someone as good looking as you



Hi ! Thanks so much ![emoji5]


----------



## luvlux64

A day trip to Badlands (north of Toronto)


----------



## AndreaM99

Today with Marin Rouge.


----------



## leechiyong

Ballgame companion:


----------



## cheidel

luvlux64 said:


> A day trip to Badlands (north of Toronto)
> View attachment 4437811


Beautiful bag, love that red!


----------



## 23adeline

Switching bags


----------



## 23adeline

Lockme II at cafe


----------



## elinorb

My Sophia Coppola. It was such an amazing find... live it! [emoji7]


----------



## serybrazil

My neo & I at a UFO Fest this past weekend! Lol, hubby and I celebrated our 6yr anniversary of being married and it happened to fall on the same weekend that there was a parade honoring Aliens


----------



## dejahlovelee




----------



## dejahlovelee




----------



## Poochie231080

Monogram giant lunch date with bff


----------



## EmmJay

One of my favorites, the bumbag! Love the casual chic vibe of this bag and that it is rarely seen in the _wild_.


----------



## Miso5oup

EmmJay said:


> One of my favorites, the bumbag! Love the casual chic vibe of this bag and that it is rarely seen in the



You make me wanna use mine now [emoji21]


----------



## liyahbabyy

Here's some rare eye candy for you guys, love my speedy B and charm


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Poochie231080 said:


> Monogram giant lunch date with bff


What a mono _p__a__r__t__y__!_ So cute that you're matching bffs


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Shopping with my latest treasure: 1st Twist in kaki. I'm really loving cream PM and am very tempted by it - even though I'm supposed to sit on ban island


----------



## 23adeline

Switching to Chanel last night


----------



## Topuvline

Headed to Monday Morning Workout


----------



## fabuleux

Wearing my Tambour with yellow alligator bracelet today.


----------



## Bags_4_life

liyahbabyy said:


> Here's some rare eye candy for you guys, love my speedy B and charm


Ugh! Jack and Lucy! Yet another item I didn’t like till it was too late and kick myself for now! Lovely combo with your speedy


----------



## Bags_4_life

Adding a bit of colour today as the sun is out in London - finally!


----------



## Poochie231080

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Shopping with my latest treasure: 1st Twist in kaki. I'm really loving cream PM and am very tempted by it - even though I'm supposed to sit on ban island
> View attachment 4439127
> View attachment 4439128


Looking good V


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Poochie231080 said:


> Looking good V


Thank you, sweet F Taking any pics after feasting at Cheesecake Factory are always 'iffy' but I don't care


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Food is happiness


----------



## Cas321

Her first car ride .... Giving her a test run today ❤️


----------



## liyahbabyy

Bags_4_life said:


> Ugh! Jack and Lucy! Yet another item I didn’t like till it was too late and kick myself for now! Lovely combo with your speedy



Thank you. The design grew on me too. Can't believe this charm is 13 years old. It truly is a rare gem plus I love Halloween, October is my month and all that jazz. It's perfect.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Shopping with my latest treasure: 1st Twist in kaki. I'm really loving cream PM and am very tempted by it - even though I'm supposed to sit on ban island
> View attachment 4439127
> View attachment 4439128



You look fabulous V . (What cheesecake?  Who had cheesecake?  Lol).  The cream PM is beautiful—I can see it as a great summer bag (and great winter white bag ),


----------



## Tayyyraee

When California hits you with one last rain storm and you only own vachetta bags, you throw your contents into a nylon Henri Bendel and off you go!!! 
Need to get some DE and Empreinte bags!!


----------



## itsmree

Tayyyraee said:


> When California hits you with one last rain storm and you only own vachetta bags, you throw your contents into a nylon Henri Bendel and off you go!!!
> Need to get some DE and Empreinte bags!!


I feel you - I have a new graceful in mono that i want to use, but this rain will not go away. I live in so cal and it was 44 degrees this morning! UGH


----------



## anabg

A very droopy mono delightful at a mets game.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Myicecream  +  Mylockme.


----------



## AndreaM99

Oh, I love this combo so much!


----------



## Antonia

Carried my Knightsbridge today...love this bag!!


----------



## 5purse1234

AndreaM99 said:


> Oh, I love this combo so much!


What color is this? Soooo pretty!


----------



## Tayyyraee

itsmree said:


> I feel you - I have a new graceful in mono that i want to use, but this rain will not go away. I live in so cal and it was 44 degrees this morning! UGH


Right! It needs to be summer already!!


----------



## Wiggerl

With my Neverfull in the City


----------



## Wiggerl

I Love my Neverfulls


----------



## aurore

Wiggerl said:


> With my Neverfull in the City


Grüß Gott  nice Outfit and nice neverfulls


----------



## Poochie231080

Monochrome mood


----------



## Wiggerl

aurore said:


> Grüß Gott  nice Outfit and nice neverfulls


Ebenfalls Grüß Gott. Kennen wir uns aus Instagram?


----------



## aurore

Wiggerl said:


> Ebenfalls Grüß Gott. Kennen wir uns aus Instagram?



Don’t think so  just saw you were in Munich on the pictures.


----------



## jhystle22

taking this oldie out today


----------



## aurore

Montaigne in the evening sun ☀️


----------



## hers4eva

They are just relaxing in their flower garden


----------



## EmmJay

jhystle22 said:


> taking this oldie out today
> 
> View attachment 4440545


 But goodie!!!


----------



## Winiebean

New kitten Peppe likes moms purse too much


----------



## RAEDAY

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 4441004
> 
> View attachment 4441005
> 
> New kitten Peppe likes moms purse too much


This may or may not be one of the cutest things ever.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> You look fabulous V . (What cheesecake?  Who had cheesecake?  Lol).  The cream PM is beautiful—I can see it as a great summer bag (and great winter white bag ),


 You're so funny IM! Ty 
Yes that cream PM is really beautiful but I'm proud of myself for taking a step back and returning to ban island. I hope my 2019 goal for some 'shopping discipline' will get easier with practice. We'll see how long I can hold out lol


----------



## fyn72

Outing with this beauty today


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Last day of my trip visiting Boston Common. Beautiful park


----------



## 23adeline

My 1st and 4th City Steamers


----------



## Wiggerl

aurore said:


> Don’t think so  just saw you were in Munich on the pictures.



Yes, I'm a "girl" from Munich


----------



## Yuki85

I have not used this for months, although it is a rainy day I still wanna to take her out, because she makes me feel better


----------



## ladyd14

Out shopping


----------



## Sunshine mama

Poochie231080 said:


> Monochrome mood


Love!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Finally using this beauty!!  It holds a ton!!


----------



## PamK

HeartMyMJs said:


> Finally using this beauty!!  It holds a ton!!


Gorgeous picture- love your whole look! ❤️


----------



## sbuxaddict

EmmJay said:


> One of my favorites, the bumbag! Love the casual chic vibe of this bag and that it is rarely seen in the _wild_.
> View attachment 4438744
> View attachment 4438745
> View attachment 4438746


You make it look so good, more people are going to start getting them!  (myself included)


----------



## LGGSZCA

ladyd14 said:


> Out shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441240


Beautiful! What model is this?


----------



## DrTootr

Thank you SO much @PamK it's so kind of you to say. Have a lovely rest of the week x



PamK said:


> Gorgeous bag, collection and photograph! [emoji177]


----------



## DrTootr

Cheers @Nancy in VA and I agree with you, these catogram Kirgami's really do compliment indeed! These pouches are super useful too, I use them for my tech stuff on a day to day basis and they are also so useful for when I travel too. Wishing you have a lovely day 



Nancy in VA said:


> Love how the catogram looks good with the new stuff


----------



## EmmJay

sbuxaddict said:


> You make it look so good, more people are going to start getting them!  (myself included)


TY!!


----------



## sera3m45

Brunching in Maui for the honeymoon  food was so good here, we went back for another brunch


----------



## Iamminda

HeartMyMJs said:


> Finally using this beauty!!  It holds a ton!!



Love this pic .  Also really like your damier graphite-esque shoes


----------



## sunnybrii

Coffee with a Twist


----------



## HeartMyMJs

PamK said:


> Gorgeous picture- love your whole look! ❤️


Thank you!❤️❤️


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Thank you!!


Iamminda said:


> Love this pic .  Also really like your damier graphite-esque shoes


----------



## musiclover

sera3m45 said:


> Brunching in Maui for the honeymoon  food was so good here, we went back for another brunch
> View attachment 4441858
> View attachment 4441860


Congratulations on your marriage! This food looks so delicious (and your Alma is pretty, too!)  do you mind sharing the name of your brunch spot?  I’ll be in Maui later this year and I think I want to eat here!


----------



## fyn72

Neverfull today, found my car won’t start


----------



## fyn72

sunnybrii said:


> View attachment 4441880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee with a Twist


Wow beautiful bag! Great photo


----------



## Sunshine mama

sera3m45 said:


> Brunching in Maui for the honeymoon  food was so good here, we went back for another brunch
> View attachment 4441858
> View attachment 4441860


Yummy EVERYTHING! Including the BB!!!


----------



## sera3m45

musiclover said:


> Congratulations on your marriage! This food looks so delicious (and your Alma is pretty, too!)  do you mind sharing the name of your brunch spot?  I’ll be in Maui later this year and I think I want to eat here!


It's called Kihei Caffe.  Here are the dishes we loved there: crab cake benedict, cinnamon roll french toast, and macademia nut & banana french toast.  Have fun in Maui!


----------



## sunnybrii

fyn72 said:


> Wow beautiful bag! Great photo


Thank you!


----------



## karman

Enjoying my Nano Speedy these past couple of days! Also Fridays are when I get to wear my Rifle Paper Co Keds to work.


----------



## karman

jhystle22 said:


> taking this oldie out today
> 
> View attachment 4440545


Your Trouville is in amazing shape! My has a bit of a darker patina...but I love this bag too.


----------



## karman

leechiyong said:


> Ballgame companion:
> View attachment 4437861


OMG this is just TOO cute!!


----------



## Louisgyal37

Still enjoying an oldie....


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> Enjoying my Nano Speedy these past couple of days! Also Fridays are when I get to wear my Rifle Paper Co Keds to work.


Love!


----------



## musiclover

sera3m45 said:


> It's called Kihei Caffe.  Here are the dishes we loved there: crab cake benedict, cinnamon roll french toast, and macademia nut & banana french toast.  Have fun in Maui!


Thank you so much!  We've been to Maui before but not this cafe so I'm very much looking forward to going!  Everything sounds delicious!


----------



## shopgirl0047

Louisgyal37 said:


> Still enjoying an oldie....
> View attachment 4442835


Bummed I missed out on this bag. Very lovely - enjoy!


----------



## redjellybean

Perfect travel companion


----------



## EmmJay

Bumbag and Love Lock at Lululemon. In LVoe!


----------



## tasjaa

Surprise birthday present from the Mr! Capucines compact wallet ❤️ Love love love  how its business on the outside but party in the inside!


----------



## jinji

My teenager (Speedy 35) vis-a-vis the newest baby (Surene MM)


----------



## yellow_tulip

Mono pm at the park


----------



## Sunshine mama

tasjaa said:


> View attachment 4443688
> View attachment 4443689
> View attachment 4443690
> 
> Surprise birthday present from the Mr! Capucines compact wallet ❤️ Love love love  how its business on the outside but party in the inside!


Congrats and happy birthday! I  this wallet!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Bumbag and Love Lock at Lululemon. In LVoe!
> View attachment 4443616


This cute charm!!!


----------



## Yuki85

With my runaway sneakers and twinset


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yuki85 said:


> With my runaway sneakers and twinset


Cool!


----------



## aurore

yellow_tulip said:


> Mono pm at the park


Beautiful colors and beautiful PM


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Last weekend at the Bulls game with my Geant Kirigami as a clutch. Was a perfect night for a ballgame with 3 generations of my family, 2 weeks before we move out of state. ♥️


----------



## louislove29

Last night with my Epi Twist MM


----------



## fyn72

At  a friends 40th celebration, used a gold chain from a different bag to dress it up


----------



## loveisworthit

fyn72 said:


> Neverfull today, found my car won’t start


I have the rose ballerine too LOVE IT


----------



## Poochie231080

Weekend’s companions


----------



## Tayyyraee

MC ZCP and Mono Cles to go pick up dinner


----------



## leechiyong

Workout buddy:


----------



## 23adeline

Mini City Steamer at Home Expo.


----------



## 23adeline

Sending one bag for repair and returning one bag


----------



## 23adeline

Mini City Steamer at lake side


----------



## biggu

monday.....back to work


----------



## 23adeline

Me and Mini City Steamer at lake side


----------



## 23adeline

Still using Mini City Steamer to work today


----------



## Bags_4_life

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Last weekend at the Bulls game with my Geant Kirigami as a clutch. Was a perfect night for a ballgame with 3 generations of my family, 2 weeks before we move out of state. ♥️
> View attachment 4444088


Best of luck with your move! What is your plan for moving all your accessories?


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Bags_4_life said:


> Best of luck with your move! What is your plan for moving all your accessories?


Our mover have come and gon already. All my goodies are in my luggage. I did the same while our home was showing prior to sale.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Bags_4_life said:


> Best of luck with your move! What is your plan for moving all your accessories?


And thank you! This will be our 5th move in 12 yrs


----------



## PamK

Picked up this beauty yesterday, and moved right in!!


----------



## skyqueen

PamK said:


> View attachment 4444966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this beauty yesterday, and moved right in!!


Love the color combo...enjoy!


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Monogram Monday, everyone! 
My hospital on call must haves


----------



## PamK

skyqueen said:


> Love the color combo...enjoy!


Thank you so much, skyqueen!


----------



## PamK

luvlux64 said:


> Happy Monogram Monday, everyone!
> My hospital on call must haves
> View attachment 4444967


Love the colors of your mini pochette, and this picture! Hope call isn’t too bad. My Littmann is hung up for the day!


----------



## 1LV

PamK said:


> View attachment 4444966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this beauty yesterday, and moved right in!!


Oh my gosh - this is so pretty!!  I’m sure you will get lots of enjoyment and compliments!


----------



## BB8

luvlux64 said:


> Happy Monogram Monday, everyone!
> My hospital on call must haves
> View attachment 4444967


I lol'ed at your hand sanitizer variety!  You've got your caffeine and undereye concealer. You're just missing a stress ball.  Oh, and your mon mono mini pochette is adorable.


----------



## 5purse1234

PamK said:


> View attachment 4444966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this beauty yesterday, and moved right in!!


Wow, this color combo is stunning! So classy and chic. Congrats!


----------



## PamK

1LV said:


> Oh my gosh - this is so pretty!!  I’m sure you will get lots of enjoyment and compliments!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## PamK

5purse1234 said:


> Wow, this color combo is stunning! So classy and chic. Congrats!


Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## luvlux64

BB8 said:


> I lol'ed at your hand sanitizer variety!  You've got your caffeine and undereye concealer. You're just missing a stress ball.  Oh, and your mon mono mini pochette is adorable.


 ... When I get a 2am call, there’s no time for a hundred layers of “YouTube” makeup  ... a concealer, a lipstick & a ponytail  , sunglasses in case I leave the hospital at sunrise  , noooo!  And, in case I get stuck in the hospital for hours = Starbucks coffee to the rescue  ... have an awesome week, darling


----------



## Yuki85

It’s raining ☔️ even though my NF is not that new anymore but it is still painful for me to see the water drops everytime...


----------



## EmmJay

PamK said:


> View attachment 4444966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this beauty yesterday, and moved right in!!


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BB8

luvlux64 said:


> ... When I get a 2am call, there’s no time for a hundred layers of “YouTube” makeup  ... a concealer, a lipstick & a ponytail  , sunglasses in case I leave the hospital at sunrise  , noooo!  And, in case I get stuck in the hospital for hours = Starbucks coffee to the rescue  ... have an awesome week, darling


Thank you, and you as well! Stay safe out there in the hospital: Lord knows the dangers faced there~microscopic and human-sized.


----------



## Tayyyraee

Just got my nails done and waiting for the mall to open! Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## PamK

EmmJay said:


> Gorgeous!!!!


Thank you so much, EmmJay!!


----------



## mak1203

PamK said:


> View attachment 4444966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this beauty yesterday, and moved right in!!


Wow—just stunning!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Our mover have come and gon already. All my goodies are in my luggage. I did the same while our home was showing prior to sale.


We are military. 1 more move and were done!


----------



## PamK

mak1203 said:


> Wow—just stunning!


Much appreciated- thank you!!


----------



## Quartermillion

Complete with the baby bottle..


----------



## BB8

Enjoying the sun and sounds of the crashing waves with family on this Memorial Day.  Thankful to the men and women who sacrificed for these freedoms we partake in today.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## Sunshine mama

PamK said:


> View attachment 4444966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this beauty yesterday, and moved right in!!


Gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## PamK

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations.


Why, thanks so much SM!! ❤️


----------



## for3v3rz

Ready for work tomorrow from a long weekend.


----------



## fyn72

With Neo Vivienne


----------



## 23adeline

Rose Des Vent getting ready to work


----------



## 23adeline

RDV waiting in bank


----------



## Takeshi

Me with my Pochette Metis.


----------



## PamK

23adeline said:


> Rose Des Vent getting ready to work
> View attachment 4445586


Gorgeous bag and color! Wow! Looks amazing on you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

PamK said:


> Gorgeous bag and color! Wow! Looks amazing on you!


 100% agree!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Rose Des Vent getting ready to work
> View attachment 4445586


Looks really good on you!  Is the bag heavy at all?


----------



## 19flowers

fyn72 said:


> With Neo Vivienne


love it - congrats!!


----------



## Melli12

My Propriano on her own chair like always  in a nice thai restaurant


----------



## EmmJay

Inside this Marimekko for Target beach bag is my Reverse OTG, monogram blossom and noir empriente Felicie’s, TP26, and micro Pochette. I’m smuggling them all to HI. My bumbag will be smuggled inside my carry on blanket, that always travels with me, when it’s time to board. I always try to avoid checking a bag because my trust for most people are slim to none.


----------



## PamK

EmmJay said:


> Inside this Marimekko for Target beach bag is my Reverse OTG, monogram blossom and noir empriente Felicie’s, TP26, and micro Pochette. I’m smuggling them all to HI. My bumbag will be smuggled inside my carry on blanket, that always travels with me, when it’s time to board. I always try to avoid checking a bag because my trust for most people are slim to none.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4446381


What a cute and colorful tote!! I wouldn’t want to check my LVs either. Hope you have a wonderful time in Hawaii, and hopefully a little shopping too lol!


----------



## BB8

EmmJay said:


> Inside this Marimekko for Target beach bag is my Reverse OTG, monogram blossom and noir empriente Felicie’s, TP26, and micro Pochette. I’m smuggling them all to HI. My bumbag will be smuggled inside my carry on blanket, that always travels with me, when it’s time to board. I always try to avoid checking a bag because my trust for most people are slim to none.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4446381


I agree with you: I would never check any luxury goods/pricey items~they all come with me. That's quite a stash: best keep your eyes on that floral bag! Have a great time in H.I. Aloha!


----------



## EmmJay

Mahalo @PamK and @BB8


----------



## EmmJay

EmmJay said:


> Inside this Marimekko for Target beach bag is my Reverse OTG, monogram blossom and noir empriente Felicie’s, TP26, and micro Pochette. I’m smuggling them all to HI. My bumbag will be smuggled inside my carry on blanket, that always travels with me, when it’s time to board. I always try to avoid checking a bag because my trust for most people are slim to none.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4446381


I forgot that I am also smuggling my Etui Voyage PM, which holds my iPad mini.


----------



## tolliv

My workhorse, Speedy 40 and I forgot the name of the pouch.


----------



## tolliv

With the photo attached.


----------



## karlita27

Anyone with Georges BB? Modeling pics pls? How do you like the bag?


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Looks really good on you!  Is the bag heavy at all?





PamK said:


> Gorgeous bag and color! Wow! Looks amazing on you!





Sunshine mama said:


> 100% agree!


Thank you 
 The bag is not heavy at all.


----------



## 23adeline

Rose Des Vent at work today


----------



## hers4eva

They are drooling admiring this beautiful strawberry shortcake

 It was scrumptious!


----------



## karman

tolliv said:


> With the photo attached.


Lovely photo!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Alma bb and I are hanging out with my sister at the shore for a much needed week off. Chocolate salted caramel pretzels are a must!


----------



## karman

Wearing my Clapton backpack this week. Trying to get a lot of use and see if I run into the corner issue. So far, so good and haven’t had an issue, so maybe I’ll be lucky and any wear will just be the regular wear and tear!

This bag is just stunning. Even if I had known about the corner issue when I was listing after this bag, it wouldn’t have prevented me from getting this bag.


----------



## tolliv

karman said:


> Lovely photo!


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Alma bb and I are hanging out with my sister at the shore for a much needed week off. Chocolate salted caramel pretzels are a must!



Enjoy your week off with your sister, your gorgeous Alma and more pretzels


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> Alma bb and I are hanging out with my sister at the shore for a much needed week off. Chocolate salted caramel pretzels are a must!


Your navy blue Alma looks lovely, Ali. Yum to anything with salted caramel as well


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Playing around with the pastel Tahitienne bandeau


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Playing around with the pastel Tahitienne bandeau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4447234


Very pretty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> Wearing my Clapton backpack this week. Trying to get a lot of use and see if I run into the corner issue. So far, so good and haven’t had an issue, so maybe I’ll be lucky and any wear will just be the regular wear and tear!
> 
> This bag is just stunning. Even if I had known about the corner issue when I was listing after this bag, it wouldn’t have prevented me from getting this bag.


I've had mine for over a year and I used it for traveling a lot. I also put it in a medium tote bag when boarding the plane and stashed it under the seat.  No corner wear at all. And no, I didn't baby it.


----------



## karman

Sunshine mama said:


> I've had mine for over a year and I used it for traveling a lot. I also put it in a medium tote bag when boarding the plane and stashed it under the seat.  No corner wear at all. And no, I didn't baby it.


Good to hear and thanks for the tip! I’m looking to take my bag on a trip later this year so that’s very helpful!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Field trip!!


----------



## Tayyyraee

Waiting for my co worker so we can go get lunch! Tomorrow is the end of the school year! #teacherlife #2monthsoff


----------



## SarkyCat

Maybe more of a "What's in my bag" post? World Tour Speedy B30 seeing some action...
So, what IS in the bag?


Batman????


Noooo, just my hyperactive cat that climbs into everything - and doesn't mind being carried around in the bag


----------



## EmmJay

HeartMyMJs said:


> Field trip!!


Lovely photo. I’m headed to the North Shore tomorrow.


----------



## Sunshine mama

HeartMyMJs said:


> Field trip!!


I love your shoes too. Are they comfy?


----------



## EmmJay

Last night, went to Sky Waikiki and carried my Felicie Monogram blossom enjoying my favorite garlic chicken sliders. I had hula pie from Duke’s for dessert. Life is short, eat dessert!!


----------



## BB8

Running errands today with my Speedy B. Finally got around to getting my watch batteries replaced, and the jeweler was sweet enough to give me yummy cookies (I ate the other ones) and refreshing water.


----------



## reason24

SarkyCat said:


> Maybe more of a "What's in my bag" post? World Tour Speedy B30 seeing some action...
> So, what IS in the bag?
> View attachment 4447814
> 
> Batman????
> View attachment 4447815
> 
> Noooo, just my hyperactive cat that climbs into everything - and doesn't mind being carried around in the bag
> View attachment 4447821


I love your cats,


----------



## 1LV

Going to pop in the ear buds, prop up my feet and wind the day down with a glass of wine and Andy.


----------



## Aliluvlv

SarkyCat said:


> Maybe more of a "What's in my bag" post? World Tour Speedy B30 seeing some action...
> So, what IS in the bag?
> View attachment 4447814
> 
> Batman????
> View attachment 4447815
> 
> Noooo, just my hyperactive cat that climbs into everything - and doesn't mind being carried around in the bag
> View attachment 4447821


Omg this is the cutest!!


----------



## 23adeline

Rose Des Vents going out to work again today


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Enjoy your week off with your sister, your gorgeous Alma and more pretzels


Thank you M! The alma bb is turning out to be the best crossbody bag for travel I've had so far.


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Your navy blue Alma looks lovely, Ali. Yum to anything with salted caramel as well


 Thank you!  I am all in when it comes to salted caramel! Can't resist, not that I'd ever try...


----------



## karman

SarkyCat said:


> Maybe more of a "What's in my bag" post? World Tour Speedy B30 seeing some action...
> So, what IS in the bag?
> View attachment 4447814
> 
> Batman????
> View attachment 4447815
> 
> Noooo, just my hyperactive cat that climbs into everything - and doesn't mind being carried around in the bag
> View attachment 4447821


Too cute, love this!


----------



## AndreaM99

It time to take this lady out again!


----------



## l.ch.

SarkyCat said:


> Maybe more of a "What's in my bag" post? World Tour Speedy B30 seeing some action...
> So, what IS in the bag?
> View attachment 4447814
> 
> Batman????
> View attachment 4447815
> 
> Noooo, just my hyperactive cat that climbs into everything - and doesn't mind being carried around in the bag
> View attachment 4447821


This is adorable!


----------



## Irene7899

Carrying my new Grenelle PM today which I bought last week


----------



## Emsidee

Waiting on the metro in Paris with my catogram speedy.


----------



## SarkyCat

reason24 said:


> I love your cats,





Aliluvlv said:


> Omg this is the cutest!!





karman said:


> Too cute, love this!





l.ch. said:


> This is adorable!



Thank you


----------



## Whereami

Irene7899 said:


> Carrying my new Grenelle PM today which I bought last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4448361


This is beautiful. How do you like it so far?


----------



## pink_cupcakes

Off to work with my Neverfull Monogram MM. A true workhorse!


----------



## taho

on the way to work this morning. just got the zippy coin purse yesterday - love it!


----------



## donnaoh

SarkyCat said:


> Maybe more of a "What's in my bag" post? World Tour Speedy B30 seeing some action...
> So, what IS in the bag?
> View attachment 4447814
> 
> Batman????
> View attachment 4447815
> 
> Noooo, just my hyperactive cat that climbs into everything - and doesn't mind being carried around in the bag
> View attachment 4447821


I'm getting a World Tour Speed 30 if it comes with kitties!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

SarkyCat said:


> Maybe more of a "What's in my bag" post? World Tour Speedy B30 seeing some action...
> So, what IS in the bag?
> View attachment 4447814
> 
> Batman????
> View attachment 4447815
> 
> Noooo, just my hyperactive cat that climbs into everything - and doesn't mind being carried around in the bag
> View attachment 4447821


 Love the kitty!!



EmmJay said:


> Last night, went to Sky Waikiki and carried my Felicie Monogram blossom enjoying my favorite garlic chicken sliders. I had hula pie from Duke’s for dessert. Life is short, eat dessert!!
> View attachment 4447893
> View attachment 4447894
> View attachment 4447895
> View attachment 4447896


 Love the view and food!!! you are beautiful



Emsidee said:


> Waiting on the metro in Paris with my catogram speedy.
> View attachment 4448379


.  My favorite, LV Catogram!! in my favorite place, PARIS


----------



## Irishgrrrl

First day out with the Neverfull! Driving around with the hubby in our vintage BMW 2002.


----------



## Cocoabean

Tayyyraee said:


> Waiting for my co worker so we can go get lunch! Tomorrow is the end of the school year! #teacherlife #2monthsoff
> View attachment 4447807



Bless you and thank you! Eight months off would not make it worth it to me. Enjoy your break.


----------



## dmmiller

Enjoying lunch after shopping.


----------



## Cocoabean

Bags of Walmart. I get to post one!!! Normally I let DH go alone as Amazon is my preferred shopping venue.  Speedy B30 with Christmas Animation Charm and Key Cles.


----------



## LadyVintageBags

Concorde in Toledo Blue at the coffee shop


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sunshine mama said:


> I love your shoes too. Are they comfy?


Yes they are!!!  Like walking on clouds!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

EmmJay said:


> Lovely photo. I’m headed to the North Shore tomorrow.


Awesome!!!  We were in Hawaii last month.  I had to get this Hydroflask!!❤️❤️


----------



## fyn72

Out running errands after a few days sick at home


----------



## EmmJay

MeepMeep67 said:


> Love the kitty!!
> 
> Love the view and food!!! you are beautiful
> 
> .  My favorite, LV Catogram!! in my favorite place, PARIS



Thank you!!!


----------



## Torham

He survived his first flight... and no, he did not travel in the nf. That’s what I bought it for: to hold absolutely everything, including the dog and the kitchen sink!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Alma BB in my garden this morning. Taking a moment to smell the roses


----------



## robbins65

Torham said:


> View attachment 4449300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He survived his first flight... and no, he did not travel in the nf. That’s what I bought it for: to hold absolutely everything, including the dog and the kitchen sink!



He does not look too happy!!!       what a cutie!


----------



## aurore

Miss_Dawn said:


> Alma BB in my garden this morning. Taking a moment to smell the roses


Beautiful soft pink color, love it


----------



## Cocoabean

Torham said:


> View attachment 4449300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He survived his first flight... and no, he did not travel in the nf. That’s what I bought it for: to hold absolutely everything, including the dog and the kitchen sink!



So cute! The only time I had a dog in my Neverfull was my Labrador's face after he was sprayed by a skunk. He used it to dry off. Ugh. Took six weeks to air out. He made it up to me later by dropping a tennis ball in it. I found it when I got to work.  The ball sat on my desk until I retired a few years later.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

2 looks in 1. Can't wait for my new Khaki accessory to arrive!


----------



## Torham

Cocoabean said:


> So cute! The only time I had a dog in my Neverfull was my Labrador's face after he was sprayed by a skunk. He used it to dry off. Ugh. Took six weeks to air out. He made it up to me later by dropping a tennis ball in it. I found it when I got to work.  The ball sat on my desk until I retired a few years later.


That is such a nice story!!-) You are very lucky to have gotten rid of the skunk... that is  truly an awfully lingering stink


----------



## Torham

robbins65 said:


> He does not look too happy!!!       what a cutie!


Louis was not too happy... 
This was after landing. I was thrilled that we made it without too much fuss. He certainly has had more fun in other places. Lol. 
But we ended up having a great week... ( and since this is the thread for it: lv monogram eclipse sunnies on Louis, of course).


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> 2 looks in 1. Can't wait for my new Khaki accessory to arrive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4449654


It looks like the bag belongs on that bed! The whole picture is sooo pretty!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> It looks like the bag belongs on that bed! The whole picture is sooo pretty!


Oh thank you SM, you're too kindHave wonderful weekend!


----------



## Poochie231080

Haven’t taken my PS mini for a while so today it is then


----------



## Miss_Dawn

aurore said:


> Beautiful soft pink color, love it


Thank you!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## Yeshax

Studying for exam in finances with my dear Neverfull ebene. After Tuesday I am FREEEEEE again.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 4450254


Beautiful patina!


----------



## MsSusan

Bathroom selfie on a girls trip with my beautifully patinated Chantilly PM..should take her out more often!


----------



## karman

On my way to the garden centre with nano Noe (the perfect essentials-only sized bag)


----------



## EmmJay

At the Four Seasons Oahu at Ko Olina with Reverse OTG and my wind blown Lululemon dress.


----------



## PamK

EmmJay said:


> At the Four Seasons Oahu at Ko Olina with Reverse OTG and my wind blown Lululemon dress.
> View attachment 4450731
> 
> View attachment 4450734


Looking super gorgeous as always, EmmJay! Hope you’re having a great time ❤️


----------



## EmmJay

PamK said:


> Looking super gorgeous as always, EmmJay! Hope you’re having a great time ❤️


Thank you lovely @PamK


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 4450254


Ugh. You’re making me want another NF!


----------



## frivofrugalista

App gone wonkers and couldn’t download again.
Used my Giant Mono NF pouch on my birthday. And nano noe to compliment my kimono from Japan today.


----------



## frivofrugalista

And finally! After a whole year on the shelf, UK Speedy accompanied me to an LV Meetup I hosted at my store. Turned out to be a surprise birthday celebration!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> App gone wonkers and couldn’t download again.
> Used my Giant Mono NF pouch on my birthday. And nano noe to compliment my kimono from Japan today.



Looking beautiful in that gorgeous kimono FF .   Hope you enjoyed your birthday month — and may you continue to celebrate .


----------



## frivofrugalista

Thank you Iamminda! I had a blast celebrating, and my friends threw me a surprise birthday get-together last night. I was speechless, have a few birthday goodies coming.


----------



## musiclover

Miss_Dawn said:


> Alma BB in my garden this morning. Taking a moment to smell the roses


I'm loving those roses, Miss Dawn!  What a gorgeous morning in your garden!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

musiclover said:


> I'm loving those roses, Miss Dawn!  What a gorgeous morning in your garden!


Thank you @musiclover


----------



## 23adeline

Last Friday RDV at hair salon


----------



## 23adeline

Mini City Steamer is my favorite weekends bag now 

Sunday buffet lunch at revolving restaurant , KL tower.


----------



## l.ch.

Torham said:


> View attachment 4449300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He survived his first flight... and no, he did not travel in the nf. That’s what I bought it for: to hold absolutely everything, including the dog and the kitchen sink!


Soooo cute! I wish I could take my dog on board with me... he is too big though and has to fly in the box in the cargo compartment....


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

frivofrugalista said:


> App gone wonkers and couldn’t download again.
> Used my Giant Mono NF pouch on my birthday. And nano noe to compliment my kimono from Japan today.


You're killin it FF! Love all your ootd pics, especially that blue kimono What a fab way to celebrate your Bday


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Mono Monday and wishing all a great week


----------



## Cappucciino

Alma bb


----------



## aurore

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Mono Monday and wishing all a great week
> View attachment 4451419


That’s very cute  is it the nice bb? Do you use it as a daily bag or as a classic beauty case?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

aurore said:


> That’s very cute  is it the nice bb? Do you use it as a daily bag or as a classic beauty case?


Ty Can you tell I like pink? Lol 
I use it as toiletry case only. Tried NiceBB as a handbag a couple of times but it wasn't my thing (looks fab on lots of others though), better as travel/beauty case imo


----------



## aurore

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Ty Can you tell I like pink? Lol
> I use it as toiletry case only. Tried NiceBB as a handbag a couple of times but it wasn't my thing (looks fab on lots of others though), better as travel/beauty case imo



I saw it once or twice here and thought that it could look cool as a handbag, so I was curious. But I would probably use it as a beauty case like you do.

And yep, I love pink too hihi


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

aurore said:


> I saw it once or twice here and thought that it could look cool as a handbag, so I was curious. But I would probably use it as a beauty case like you do.
> 
> And yep, I love pink too hihi


I was thinking of using the new nano Nice as a handbag but the actual handle is designed like PM (with no metal attachment rings) so it might be difficult. You could stretch the small vachetta loops to fit a strap or add D-rings for it but we'd have to order and see if this would work. It's supposed to be releasing soon


----------



## Cocoabean

Waiting while DH has a medical procedure. Neverfull MM.


----------



## PamK

Cocoabean said:


> View attachment 4451606
> View attachment 4451607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting while DH has a medical procedure. Neverfull MM.


Hope DH is OK! Love your bag and all the goodies showing inside! I actually have a goal of learning how to knit this year. Maybe it will keep me off here and out of LV a bit


----------



## MeepMeep67

Headed to Nieces high school jazz band concert with my new mini Pochette. I love how cute it is


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Just heading to work. My favorite LV.


----------



## karman

I’m carrying my lovely Clapton backpack today and have been all work week last week...don’t mind the weird blotch, had to scratch out my work badge...


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My outfit last Saturday: *Burberry & LV *
Lol my pics are always fuzzy when I remember to snap them for TPF at the last minute


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MeepMeep67 said:


> Headed to Nieces high school jazz band concert with my new mini Pochette. I love how cute it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4451778


Oh wow, such a cute find. Love that Miami patch! Congrats MM!


----------



## MeepMeep67

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Oh wow, such a cute find. Love that Miami patch! Congrats MM!


 yes the patch, why I had to have it


----------



## aurore

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4451866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My outfit last Saturday: *Burberry & LV *
> Lol my pics are always fuzzy when I remember to snap them for TPF at the last minute



What a great outfit. Love the Burberry and LV pattern combination.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4451866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My outfit last Saturday: *Burberry & LV *
> Lol my pics are always fuzzy when I remember to snap them for TPF at the last minute



Great look V .  Really glad you remembered to take a picture of this OOTD.


----------



## Melli12

In a very stylish restaurant in Ibiza  food and view are amazing. I took my Favorite as travel companion this time which is great for day and nights out


----------



## SaintV13

Louis Vuitton and crocs go pretty well together right


----------



## EmmJay

Mountain view from the other balcony at the Four Seasons Oahu at Ko Olina wearing my bumbag and same Lululemon dress, which is my bikini cover.


----------



## blondiekinz

EmmJay said:


> Mountain view from the other balcony at the Four Seasons Oahu at Ko Olina wearing my bumbag and same Lululemon dress, which is my bikini cover.
> View attachment 4452695



You have such cute outfits.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## EmmJay

blondiekinz said:


> You have such cute outfits.



Thank you!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you MB  Louis, the colours of the kimono makes me happy!
> Happy Mono Monday and wishing all a great week
> View attachment 4451419


LOVE the nice!


----------



## frivofrugalista

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4451866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My outfit last Saturday: *Burberry & LV *
> Lol my pics are always fuzzy when I remember to snap them for TPF at the last minute


Your outfit is popping with that bag!!!


----------



## luvLV18

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Just heading to work. My favorite LV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4451834



I absolutely love this bag, but I'm finding it hard to use daily as I have to fight to get things in and out at times. I'm sure it's because I carry to many items in it!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

luvLV18 said:


> I absolutely love this bag, but I'm finding it hard to use daily as I have to fight to get things in and out at times. I'm sure it's because I carry to many items in it!!!


It's pretty much my daily bag, but it is rather mini, definitely not spacious.


----------



## Millemini

Ms. Galliera GM met her little sister at the pub this afternoon.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Lunch outside with alma bb, planning a return trip to Universal Studios Florida this Fall. I'm hopelessly addicted to the Harry Potter parks and Halloween nights they do there.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Millemini said:


> Ms. Galliera GM met her little sister at the pub this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4453288


I so regret not buying this beautiful bag when I had the chance. If LV brought it back I'd buy it in s heartbeat.


----------



## Millemini

LuckyBitch said:


> I so regret not buying this beautiful bag when I had the chance. If LV brought it back I'd buy it in s heartbeat.


I bought mine pre-loved. Couldn't afford it back when it was in production, but never forgot about it. I'm so glad to finally own one!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Lunch outside with alma bb, planning a return trip to Universal Studios Florida this Fall. I'm hopelessly addicted to the Harry Potter parks and Halloween nights they do there.



Love everything about this pic — the beautiful Alma, Laduree charm, and your HP Sip .  Have fun planning your trip


----------



## MooMooVT

On a 5 night/6 day road trip with my Keepall 45 & 55 and my NF MM in DA. I overpacked (for me) but I wanted options and it was a solo road trip. This is the 1st outing for my 55 and second for my 45. Loving them so far. I really packed a lot!


----------



## 1LV




----------



## EmmJay

OTG at Lanikai beach wearing my polka dot Lululemon dress.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EmmJay said:


> OTG at Lanikai beach wearing my polka dot Lululemon dress.
> View attachment 4453754


That's it. You need to start producing postcards for Hawaii, EmmJay Just GORGEOUS!


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> That's it. You need to start producing postcards for Hawaii, EmmJay Just GORGEOUS!


You’re so sweet. I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EmmJay said:


> You’re so sweet. I appreciate the compliment.


YW looking forward to more balmy paradise pics...


----------



## myluvofbags

Aliluvlv said:


> Lunch outside with alma bb, planning a return trip to Universal Studios Florida this Fall. I'm hopelessly addicted to the Harry Potter parks and Halloween nights they do there.


That indigo color is great and Alma bb is a perfect carefree bag to use.


----------



## aurore

EmmJay said:


> OTG at Lanikai beach wearing my polka dot Lululemon dress.
> View attachment 4453754



OMG that is soooo beautiful. Please keep hawaiixlouis pics coming


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Love everything about this pic — the beautiful Alma, Laduree charm, and your HP Sip .  Have fun planning your trip


Thank you M!  Love having a trip to look forward to. 


myluvofbags said:


> That indigo color is great and Alma bb is a perfect carefree bag to use.


Thank you!  I've really been enjoying this bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mylockme  +  mybandeau

I'm using the bandeau as a strap by attaching it to another strap.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 4441004
> 
> View attachment 4441005
> 
> New kitten Peppe likes moms purse too much


So adorable!! Kitteh!


----------



## EmmJay

aurore said:


> OMG that is soooo beautiful. Please keep hawaiixlouis pics coming


Thank you!


----------



## LGGSZCA

EmmJay said:


> OTG at Lanikai beach wearing my polka dot Lululemon dress.
> View attachment 4453754


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## aurore

Ice cream and new wave


----------



## Sunshine mama

aurore said:


> Ice cream and new wave


Bag is a beauty! 
And that ice cream looks so homemade and delish!!


----------



## Anna Carroll

Happy day at the park


----------



## nvie

Brekkie with DH


----------



## LVtingting

jhystle22 said:


> taking this oldie out today
> 
> View attachment 4440545


Love this oldie! You kept it in great condition. I’m searching for one that is gently use and good condition. Do you mind to share some mod shots with us?!


----------



## aurore

Sunshine mama said:


> Bag is a beauty!
> And that ice cream looks so homemade and delish!!





Sunshine mama said:


> Bag is a beauty!
> And that ice cream looks so homemade and delish!!



Thank you Sunshine Mama. It was yummy  

Btw. I like your tpf name


----------



## leechiyong

Favorite pair:


----------



## 23adeline

2 more pics of Mini City Steamer at KL tower Observation Deck


----------



## 23adeline

Milla at hair salon yesterday


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Favorite pair:
> View attachment 4455030


I'm telling you. You have an eye for choosing cool backgrounds! This is no exception!
And that tiny bag is sooo cute. I'm just curious.  What can fit in this cutie?


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Milla at hair salon yesterday
> View attachment 4455039
> View attachment 4455040


So PRRREETTTY!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jhystle22 said:


> taking this oldie out today
> 
> View attachment 4440545


This beauty does not age! May I ask how old this is?


----------



## dmmiller

Taking my Delightful out for a day of doctor appointments.  She was so happy to have a chair at the 2nd doctor...at the first doctor she only had floor seating, lol!  Waiting patiently to go to lunch and shopping after this appointment.  I fall in and out of love with my bags, but using this bag again reminds me of how easy and comfortable it is to toss on my shoulder and go.


----------



## Venessa84

Sesame place ready!


----------



## LGGSZCA

LGGSZCA said:


> Beautiful!!!!


I cant wait to see what photos you post today of Hawaii! Your style is simply stunning!
And I received my dauphine last night, love love love!
Thanks again Emma jay for all those photos! You made me buy it!


----------



## EmmJay

LGGSZCA said:


> I cant wait to see what photos you post today of Hawaii! Your style is simply stunning!
> And I received my dauphine last night, love love love!
> Thanks again Emma jay for all those photos! You made me buy it!



You’re so sweet!! I love Dauphine. Please share pics of your Dauphine in the Dauphine clubhouse.


----------



## EmmJay

The Moks at Lanikai beach, my OTG, and swimsuit from Target.


----------



## LGGSZCA

EmmJay said:


> The Moks at Lanikai beach, my OTG, and swimsuit from Target.
> View attachment 4455320


Gorgeous !!!!! Looks peaceful and serene!
love your suit as well.


----------



## EmmJay

LGGSZCA said:


> Gorgeous !!!!! Looks peaceful and serene!
> love your suit as well.


 
Thank you for the compliments. I hiked the Lanikai pillbox at sunrise and then went to the beach. The beach is beautiful and serene in the morning. I am so thankful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My cute Alma BB


----------



## MeepMeep67

Favorite mm and my favorite Bandeau at Niece and Nephew's High School Graduation( from the HS we graduated from). And 21 family members here to celebrate Its been a great 4 years. My oldest and youngest sister's kids. I'm gonna miss the Lacrosse games, Soccer games & Band concerts, just all of it.


----------



## Aliluvlv

EmmJay said:


> The Moks at Lanikai beach, my OTG, and swimsuit from Target.
> View attachment 4455320


 Absolutely gorgeous -all of it! 



Sunshine mama said:


> My cute Alma BB


 What a beautiful classic piece. Great photo Sunshine Mama!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Swapped over to DA pochette for the weekend and the 90°F weather. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## EmmJay

Aliluvlv said:


> Absolutely gorgeous -all of it!
> 
> What a beautiful classic piece. Great photo Sunshine Mama!



Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

Speedy B WT with mono bando strap and my complimentary Vivienne bag charm from my local stores Mother’s Day event.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Swapped over to DA pochette for the weekend and the 90°F weather. Happy weekend everyone!


I really like your navy BB as well as your DA PA.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Twinset coming with me to a backyard get together with friends!


----------



## fyn72

Finally a day off after 7 days work, out for brekky


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> The Moks at Lanikai beach, my OTG, and swimsuit from Target.
> View attachment 4455320


Beautiful!!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

My newly purchased PSM out with me doing some retail therapy!  

Love this bag and glad I got her. Used the strap from my Georges BB.


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you!


----------



## RAEDAY

Sushi with Louis.


----------



## Poochie231080

On a train ride with this beauty


----------



## aurore

Poochie231080 said:


> On a train ride with this beauty


She is beautiful indeed! Good to spend time on the train with showing your fellow tpf users your beautiful toupie


----------



## Poochie231080

aurore said:


> She is beautiful indeed! Good to spend time on the train with showing your fellow tpf users your beautiful toupie



Thank you @aurore 

It fits a ton despite its small size


----------



## aurore

Poochie231080 said:


> Thank you @aurore
> 
> It fits a ton despite its small size



You’re welcome 
Oh it really holds quite a bit.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Poochie231080 said:


> Thank you @aurore
> 
> It fits a ton despite its small size


WOWWW!!!!! It can definitely fit a LOT more than I imagined. Thank you for showing us what can fit!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## fyn72

Had to take my furbaby to the vet, took Brittany. Love this bag


----------



## Cocoabean

Toiletry 25 helping me to plan the invasion of NYC’s garment district once my sister arrives. Yay!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> I really like your navy BB as well as your DA PA.


 Thank you!


----------



## iuvcoach

Running errands with ZCP


----------



## jenlynne25

redjellybean said:


> Perfect travel companion


Is this the 25 or 30?


----------



## fabuleux

Summer!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4458540
> 
> Summer!!


Love!


----------



## BB8

School pick-up and grabbed the bare necessities. (Normally would just bring my Micro Pochette with my DL and cards in it, but was in a rush and didn't get to transfer from my ZCP.) I didn't realize how useful this micro pochette was before I got it, thinking it wouldn't make that much difference from my key cles, but boy was I wrong! Total game changer!


----------



## cheidel

Torham said:


> View attachment 4449300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He survived his first flight... and no, he did not travel in the nf. That’s what I bought it for: to hold absolutely everything, including the dog and the kitchen sink!


He’s adorable and seems to enjoy being in your pretty NF!!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> At the Four Seasons Oahu at Ko Olina with Reverse OTG and my wind blown Lululemon dress.
> View attachment 4450731
> 
> View attachment 4450734


You look adorable, lovely tote, and a beautiful view!!!!


----------



## LV_4ever

Out to dinner with Felicie.


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> OTG at Lanikai beach wearing my polka dot Lululemon dress.
> View attachment 4453754


So cute!!!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> You look adorable, lovely tote, and a beautiful view!!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## EmmJay

Beach bum wearing my bum bag. Hawaii life!!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> The Moks at Lanikai beach, my OTG, and swimsuit from Target.
> View attachment 4455320


Lovely pic, such a gorgeous view!


----------



## cheidel

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4458540
> 
> Summer!!


Beautiful tote, perfect for summer!!!


----------



## mnl

On my way to work with my poor overstuffed GM NF.  I even stashed a full bottle of wine in it .


----------



## Yuki85

When changing from epi neo noe to Speedy 30B for tomorrow kitty joined


----------



## bbcerisette66

Yuki85 said:


> When changing from epi neo noe to Speedy 30B for tomorrow kitty joined


Lovely ❤️


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Good to have this baby back (Horizon + new goodie)



Pic from my first trip with it Love


*Oops forgot to add that it went in for help setting the lock. Lol I'm the least technical person ever.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My latest Burberry pickup with LV. Don't mind all my pics today, I'm just sharing while enjoying all the eye candy


----------



## Nikki24Nz

Sunshine mama said:


> Enjoying my coffee and Mylockme.


Hi  I love the look of this strap on your bag! Can I ask where you got it from and weather it is silver or gold hardware? Thanks so much


----------



## cheidel

mnl said:


> View attachment 4459175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my way to work with my poor overstuffed GM NF.  I even stashed a full bottle of wine in it .


Looks like mine which is usually overstuffed!!!


----------



## Tayyyraee

Bon Voyage!


----------



## LGGSZCA

EmmJay said:


> Beach bum wearing my bum bag. Hawaii life!!!
> View attachment 4459047


Girl, you should start a fashion blog!!!!!
Looks very relaxing.


----------



## EmmJay

LGGSZCA said:


> Girl, you should start a fashion blog!!!!!
> Looks very relaxing.


Thank you!


----------



## fabuleux

Yuki85 said:


> When changing from epi neo noe to Speedy 30B for tomorrow kitty joined


Your cat is S O  C U T E.


----------



## Yuki85

fabuleux said:


> Your cat is S O  C U T E.


 thank you


----------



## debsmith

Date night...anniversary celebration.  My first Speedy B 30.


----------



## nvie

ivonna said:


> With Lockme hobo
> View attachment 4413404


Loving this, so chic. I wonder if it’s smaller than the Monogram Flower Hobo?


----------



## EmmJay

OTG on the chaise.


----------



## cheidel

My shopping companion today!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> My cute Alma BB


So pretty and fresh...


----------



## Starbux32

Poochie231080 said:


> Thank you @aurore
> 
> It fits a ton despite its small size


Wow!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> So pretty and fresh...


Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> OTG on the chaise.
> View attachment 4461017


That red tag is really poppin on that bag!


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> That red tag is really poppin on that bag!


Thank you


----------



## MmeM124

Finishing up my summer workshop hours and then it’s officially summer!!!!  Brought along my new baby


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Taking this beauty to a meeting. I’m sure she’d rather be going to have cocktails lol.


----------



## Yuki85

Dinning outside too hot


----------



## iuvcoach

Off to weekend adventures with hubby


----------



## mnl

My NF keeping me company at a wine bar


----------



## Tayyyraee

Disney world with my Multicolor Pochette Accessories


----------



## bfly

Some latest pics with my LV.


----------



## PlentyofStef

Dropping off foster kitties for neuter on a lovely Saturday morning. Took a snap when I noticed how I had placed the key holder next to the NF after I had to run back into the house for something.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My fave kinda day: mail pickup day My luxury ban was hijacked by S/S sales (mostly Burberry) but I'm not mad lol
Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## tolliv

This bag accompanied me on my daughters photo shoot. It fits all of my essentials.


----------



## iuvcoach

MP and YSL enjoying weekend adventures in the mountains


----------



## Tayyyraee

New day, different park, different bag
#disneyworld


----------



## Cherbear71

Having dinner with my husband. I can’t bring myself to remove the plastic from the hardware yet.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Cherbear71 said:


> View attachment 4463064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having dinner with my husband. I can’t bring myself to remove the plastic from the hardware yet.



Beautiful. Every time I see pics of this handbag I love it more and more. I have the PM in mono and just adore it. Enjoy the bag!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My fave kinda day: mail pickup day My luxury ban was hijacked by S/S sales (mostly Burberry) but I'm not mad lol
> Happy Saturday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4462792



Awesome items! Enjoy!!


----------



## musiclover

Tayyyraee said:


> Disney world with my Multicolor Pochette Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4462135


Your pochette is beautiful, but I absolutely love your t-shirt!  That is really fun!


----------



## l.ch.

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4458540
> 
> Summer!!



This is a beautiful bag! What is it called? Probably a special edition, right?


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Greetings from Paris!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Took this Father Day's Sunday to indulge in a long awaited snapshot of my favourite collectable from LV: Cosmetic Pouch PM, a model of perfect style, shape, dimension & proportion. Imo if femininity could be embodied in a physical item it would be in this & Louis Vuitton’s iconic Alma





I'd love to add more in vernis and epi as well I'm crossing my fingers that Citron epi Cosmetic pouch makes a comeback, would love that in my collection!


----------



## Tayyyraee

Part two of our vacation! Just boarded our ship! Bye DisneyWorld, hello Caribbean


----------



## serybrazil




----------



## sweetpea_2009

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Took this Father Day's Sunday to indulge in a long awaited snapshot of my favourite collectable from LV: Cosmetic Pouch PM, a model of perfect style, shape, dimension & proportion. Imo if femininity could be embodied in a physical item it would be in this & Louis Vuitton’s iconic Alma
> View attachment 4463519
> View attachment 4463529
> 
> View attachment 4463536
> 
> I'd love to add more in vernis and epi as well I'm crossing my fingers that Citron epi Cosmetic pouch makes a comeback, would love that in my collection!



Love those! Beautiful pieces!


----------



## aurore

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Greetings from Paris!


Love that!


----------



## aurore

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Took this Father Day's Sunday to indulge in a long awaited snapshot of my favourite collectable from LV: Cosmetic Pouch PM, a model of perfect style, shape, dimension & proportion. Imo if femininity could be embodied in a physical item it would be in this & Louis Vuitton’s iconic Alma
> View attachment 4463519
> View attachment 4463529
> 
> View attachment 4463536
> 
> I'd love to add more in vernis and epi as well I'm crossing my fingers that Citron epi Cosmetic pouch makes a comeback, would love that in my collection!



Beautiful collection. I’d love to add a cosmetic pouch to my collection in near future.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Love those! Beautiful pieces!


Thanks Sweetpea! They're all very sentimental to me especially the white Multicolour one (pre-instagram, when LV store online wasn't available in Canada, the entire  line was being discontinued & my city had no boutique - it was an incredible find to scoop up the last one at 57th flagship store, NYC)


aurore said:


> Beautiful collection. I’d love to add a cosmetic pouch to my collection in near future.


Thank you sweetie! Excited for that reveal, you'll love it. Have a lovely Father's Day


----------



## bbcerisette66

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Greetings from Paris!


I have the homesick. Love my Paris. 
Enjoy


----------



## bbcerisette66

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Greetings from Paris!


I have the homesick. Love my Paris. 
Enjoy


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Took this Father Day's Sunday to indulge in a long awaited snapshot of my favourite collectable from LV: Cosmetic Pouch PM, a model of perfect style, shape, dimension & proportion. Imo if femininity could be embodied in a physical item it would be in this & Louis Vuitton’s iconic Alma
> View attachment 4463519
> View attachment 4463529
> 
> View attachment 4463536
> 
> I'd love to add more in vernis and epi as well I'm crossing my fingers that Citron epi Cosmetic pouch makes a comeback, would love that in my collection!


What a gorgeous collection! Photos are lovely. I've never thought about purchasing a cosmetic pouch but these are beautiful!  Do you have other uses for them?  I don't carry cosmetics in my bag except for a few lip glosses which I just stash in a mini pochette.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Miss Alma Pm is taking a rest after running errands.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> What a gorgeous collection! Photos are lovely. I've never thought about purchasing a cosmetic pouch but these are beautiful!  Do you have other uses for them?  I don't carry cosmetics in my bag except for a few lip glosses which I just stash in a mini pochette.


Hi Ali & thank you! Besides using it as a catch-all in my bags, as an organizational prop or for my makeup needs, I've also used it as a compact clutch. I have a gold chain wristlet that I attach and it looks very cute when held by the base - very ladylike and picturesque


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

gettinpurseonal said:


> Miss Alma Pm is taking a rest after running errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4463980


Stunning colour on a stunning bag!


----------



## Millemini

Greetings from Rome. Miss Galliera and I are on vacation.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

More Alma love


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Thank you so much! I had doubts about whether I needed another blue bag and almost returned her! But I told myself turquoise is different than blue. I kept her several months with the tag on and just took it off yesterday! I am so glad I kept her!



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Stunning colour on a stunning bag!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

gettinpurseonal said:


> Thank you so much! I had doubts about whether I needed another blue bag and almost returned her! I kept her several months with the tag on and just took it off yesterday! I am so glad I kept her!


Lol good thing you did! That turquoise is even more special now because LV discontinues their colours
I always filter my returns with one question "Am I going to regret giving up this item/colour/style in one year<long term?" Being a beauty and fashion lover, the answer is mostly YES but the process helps (keep my purchases/collection focused)


----------



## EmmJay

Weekend lineup from our visit to Austin for Father’s Day.


----------



## shayna07

Fathers Day Pic with my giant speedy reverse


----------



## sweetpea_2009

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hi Ali & thank you! Besides using it as a catch-all in my bags, as an organizational prop or for my makeup needs, I've also used it as a compact clutch. I have a gold chain wristlet that I attach and it looks very cute when held by the base - very ladylike and picturesque
> View attachment 4464057


 Love the added chain detail! Great idea!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

gettinpurseonal said:


> Miss Alma Pm is t.aking a rest after running errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4463980


 Such a gorgeous piece!! That color is amazing! 



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hi Ali & thank you! Besides using it as a catch-all in my bags, as an organizational prop or for my makeup needs, I've also used it as a compact clutch. I have a gold chain wristlet that I attach and it looks very cute when held by the base - very ladylike and picturesque
> View attachment 4464057


 That's a wonderful idea and it looks great!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Weekend lineup from our visit to Austin for Father’s Day.
> View attachment 4464513


All are gorgeous, especially that Tote!!!   Hope you enjoyed your weekend, I was in Austin and College Station a week ago.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Thank you so much, Aliluvlv!



Aliluvlv said:


> Such a gorgeous piece!! That color is amazing!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hi Ali & thank you! Besides using it as a catch-all in my bags, as an organizational prop or for my makeup needs, I've also used it as a compact clutch. I have a gold chain wristlet that I attach and it looks very cute when held by the base - very ladylike and picturesque
> View attachment 4464057



do you happen to hv some mod shots? would like to see how that turns out


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sac Plat Pm


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat Pm


So pretty!


----------



## Lisa_S

A great day for a ride in the convertible with my Lockme II in Denim Creme!


----------



## MmeM124

Sunning at the park! My first speedy b and I already know I’ll want another. This thing has my wallet, phone, keys, huge water bottle, two pull-ups, wipes, a baseball, toy cars, sunglasses, sweater...with room left. And so classic. I love it so


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> All are gorgeous, especially that Tote!!!   Hope you enjoyed your weekend, I was in Austin and College Station a week ago.



Thank you!! Yes, I had a blast visiting family and being within steps of LV, which was fun and dangerous.


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat Pm


LOVE everything about this!! LOVE!!


----------



## sophiebed

Popped into Crate and Barrel with my new boite chapeau souple, which I got a couple of weeks ago and have been using ever since


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> So pretty!





EmmJay said:


> LOVE everything about this!! LOVE!!



Thank you lovelies!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Thank you!! Yes, I had a blast visiting family and being within steps of LV, which was fun and dangerous.


Btw, my SA is at Austin Domain.


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat Pm


Gorgeous, and the bandeau looks perfect!!!


----------



## l.ch.

Lisa_S said:


> A great day for a ride in the convertible with my Lockme II in Denim Creme!
> 
> View attachment 4465273


Marvelous bag! I wish I had a convertible too!


----------



## l.ch.

sophiebed said:


> Popped into Crate and Barrel with my new boite chapeau souple, which I got a couple of weeks ago and have been using ever since



I thought I didn’t like this bag, but it looks great on you!!!


----------



## pink_cupcakes

Speedy 30 Damier Ebene - such a classic!


----------



## blondiekinz

MmeM124 said:


> Sunning at the park! My first speedy b and I already know I’ll want another. This thing has my wallet, phone, keys, huge water bottle, two pull-ups, wipes, a baseball, toy cars, sunglasses, sweater...with room left. And so classic. I love it so


Is that in size 30?


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Btw, my SA is at Austin Domain.



I know three CAs and the store manager, who used to work at LV in Houston and Plano. Everyone there is so nice and I love how much natural light that store gets.


----------



## MmeM124

blondiekinz said:


> Is that in size 30?


Yep, 30!


----------



## karman

I swapped to my new nano Dora today


----------



## aurore

karman said:


> I swapped to my new nano Dora today



She looks gorgeous on you


----------



## karman

aurore said:


> She looks gorgeous on you


Thank you


----------



## EmmJay

karman said:


> I swapped to my new nano Dora today



GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## shesnochill

My grandma & I in Hawaii + my Neverfull GM


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> I swapped to my new nano Dora today


   
Love it!!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Relaxing after a long day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Relaxing after a long day.


So lux!!


----------



## sophiebed

l.ch. said:


> I thought I didn’t like this bag, but it looks great on you!!!



Thank you!  I didn't think I liked it either until I saw someone else rocking it lol.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Sunshine mama said:


> So lux!!



Thank you! I think my pups are getting jealous of all the attention I’ve given this handbag lol


----------



## cajhingle

bag switch...always on rotation


----------



## Aliluvlv

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Relaxing after a long day.


 This picture is total heaven!  Love it.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Aliluvlv said:


> This picture is total heaven!  Love it.



Thank you!


----------



## littleblackbag

karman said:


> I swapped to my new nano Dora today


So cute! I Love it.


----------



## melovepurse

Montaigne BB in Grape today  with Prada sunnies


----------



## chocolateolive

My fave


----------



## l.ch.

melovepurse said:


> View attachment 4466754
> 
> 
> Montaigne BB in Grape today  with Prada sunnies


What a beautiful color!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Relaxing after a long day.



I am in LVoe!!


----------



## shesnochill

melovepurse said:


> View attachment 4466754
> 
> 
> Montaigne BB in Grape today  with Prada sunnies


Such a beautiful color!


----------



## KG415

I've paired these two together lately. Bleu Lagon is perfect for the summer! It's hard to get a good picture of the color but I think the second one is pretty good.


----------



## EmmJay

Dropping off a treat to one of my favorite CAs.


----------



## PamK

EmmJay said:


> Dropping off a treat to one of my favorite CAs.
> View attachment 4467434
> 
> View attachment 4467435


Looking stunning as usual!! ❤️


----------



## PamK

EmmJay said:


> Dropping off a treat to one of my favorite CAs.
> View attachment 4467434
> 
> View attachment 4467435


Looking stunning as usual!! ❤️


----------



## EmmJay

PamK said:


> Looking stunning as usual!! ❤️


Thank you lovely Pam!!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Work_For_Purse said:


> I am in LVoe!!



Me too!!


----------



## jenlynne25

KG415 said:


> I've paired these two together lately. Bleu Lagon is perfect for the summer! It's hard to get a good picture of the color but I think the second one is pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4467369
> View attachment 4467370


Turquoise is my favorite color!  I’m in LoVe!


----------



## KG415

jenlynne25 said:


> Turquoise is my favorite color!  I’m in LoVe!


Mine too! I saw it on fashionphile a few years ago and had to get it.


----------



## PamK

EmmJay said:


> Thank you lovely Pam!!!


You’re welcome! It looks like you love your OTG as much as I love mine! It’s one of my all time favorites, and I’m finding it hard to switch out of. The hand carry option is a real winner for me. Hoping maybe to see one in Epi leather at some point


----------



## EmmJay

PamK said:


> You’re welcome! It looks like you love your OTG as much as I love mine! It’s one of my all time favorites, and I’m finding it hard to switch out of. The hand carry option is a real winner for me. Hoping maybe to see one in Epi leather at some point


Yes, the OTG is so awesome. Since I’ve gotten it, I have not carried my NFs. It is everything I hoped it to be. I also like that it’s rarely seen unlike the NF but I’m sure that will change over time. Because it is a permanent bag, I’m sure it will be offered in leather in future releases.


----------



## jenlynne25

On my way to work with the Favorite MM!


----------



## karman

Still rocking my Nano Dora! Love this little bag especially since it’s pouring outside!


----------



## karman

EmmJay said:


> Dropping off a treat to one of my favorite CAs.
> View attachment 4467434
> 
> View attachment 4467435


Stunning ensemble


----------



## Work_For_Purse

KG415 said:


> I've paired these two together lately. Bleu Lagon is perfect for the summer! It's hard to get a good picture of the color but I think the second one is pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4467369
> View attachment 4467370


That is gorgeous color!


----------



## EmmJay

karman said:


> Stunning ensemble



Thank you!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Had a great time celebrating my BFFs birthday today with Alma bb. We especially loved discovering a new French cafe, yum!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Had a great time celebrating my BFFs birthday today with Alma bb. We especially loved discovering a new French cafe, yum!


Such understated cuteness!


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> Still rocking my Nano Dora! Love this little bag especially since it’s pouring outside!


Such a darling purse!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Had a great time celebrating my BFFs birthday today with Alma bb. We especially loved discovering a new French cafe, yum!



LV’s Indigo is a truly special color .  Glad you had a lovely birthday celebration with your BFF.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Taking my double zip out on a Starbucks run. Love the bright pop of color


----------



## MmeM124

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Taking my double zip out on a Starbucks run. Love the bright pop of color


It’s so beautiful!!!!


----------



## redjellybean

Summer is finally here in Toronto


----------



## sweetpea_2009

MmeM124 said:


> It’s so beautiful!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## aurore

My favorite companion at the moment: new wave camerabag along with Prada sunnies and Emilie wallet


----------



## EmmJay

I braided three LV bandeaus to wear as a belt with my Lululemon dress. Mixing brands with my Chanel Deauville and espadrilles.


----------



## redjellybean

A spin to Costco


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Sporting my new Vivienne charm on my Georges BB.


----------



## viewwing

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Sporting my new Vivienne charm on my Georges BB.


How do u like it so far? I have my eye on the empriente one. But the mono one looks good too.  How’s the tuffed stripes holding up?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lockme Backpack. The leather on this bag is soooo nice.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

viewwing said:


> How do u like it so far? I have my eye on the empriente one. But the mono one looks good too.  How’s the tuffed stripes holding up?



I have loved this handbag. I looked at the empriente Noir one at the same time. I decided on the mono version because I like the stripes. I’ve only had this handbag for a couple of months so don’t see wear and tear yet. The tuffed stripes are holding up well. My only comment on it is that the black stripe can pick up lint. The BB holds more than I thought it would. It holds the same contents as my PM. I carry a compact wallet, keys, a Mini Pochette and a pair of sunglasses (in a cloth case not hard case). Love the top handle and the fact that I can go hands-free with a shoulder strap. I also tried the handbag on with my adjustable length bandouliere and that allows me to carry it crossbody as well. I find the handbag versatile.


----------



## Venessa84

Trunk was all packed up for a bachelorette party this weekend


----------



## pjhm

EmmJay said:


> I braided three LV bandeaus to wear as a belt with my Lululemon dress. Mixing brands with my Chanel Deauville and espadrilles.
> View attachment 4469682
> View attachment 4469683
> View attachment 4469684


Look like a model!


----------



## Suburbachic

At the lobby in Bahamas for a two week vaca..


----------



## viewwing

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I have loved this handbag. I looked at the empriente Noir one at the same time. I decided on the mono version because I like the stripes. I’ve only had this handbag for a couple of months so don’t see wear and tear yet. The tuffed stripes are holding up well. My only comment on it is that the black stripe can pick up lint. The BB holds more than I thought it would. It holds the same contents as my PM. I carry a compact wallet, keys, a Mini Pochette and a pair of sunglasses (in a cloth case not hard case). Love the top handle and the fact that I can go hands-free with a shoulder strap. I also tried the handbag on with my adjustable length bandouliere and that allows me to carry it crossbody as well. I find the handbag versatile.


Sounds good! Thank you for your insights.


----------



## EmmJay

pjhm said:


> Look like a model!



Thank you!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

viewwing said:


> Sounds good! Thank you for your insights.



You’re very welcome! Post pics if you get the empriente one!


----------



## LV_BB

Wedding time


----------



## iqaganda

Out yesterday for the first time!


----------



## aurore

iqaganda said:


> Out yesterday for the first time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4470207


Wow she is beautiful, in great condition. Enjoy


----------



## Kuschelnudde

At work. I love that my colleagues are oblivious to the brand so they don't notice my addiction...lol


----------



## AnnaSteurer

I was in budapest for 5 days. Took my NF GM DA as handluggage and my PM reverse as a daily bag with me. both were great choices.. practical and beautiful


----------



## MeepMeep67

AnnaSteurer said:


> I was in budapest for 5 days. Took my NF GM DA as handluggage and my PM reverse as a daily bag with me. both were great choices.. practical and beautiful
> 
> View attachment 4470506
> View attachment 4470507


 what great travel bags!
I love the stickers on your suitcase.  Is that a kit or do you buy one in each place?


----------



## AnnaSteurer

MeepMeep67 said:


> what great travel bags!
> I love the stickers on your suitcase.  Is that a kit or do you buy one in each place?



thank you   the ones from india, prague and paris i bought when i was there.
the others i bought on amazon, because i regretted not starting this tradition earlier, so i bought stickers from all the places i visited in the last few years.
sadly i didn’t find any nice stickers in pudapest so i will order one online as well


----------



## TangerineKandy

AnnaSteurer said:


> I was in budapest for 5 days. Took my NF GM DA as handluggage and my PM reverse as a daily bag with me. both were great choices.. practical and beautiful
> 
> View attachment 4470506
> View attachment 4470507


Love the stickers on your suitcase and your choice of bags! What did you see and do while in Budapest?


----------



## veez

EmmJay said:


> DE PA, Favorite strap, and Mautto chain.
> 
> View attachment 4394394
> View attachment 4394395



Hi, where did you get the chain from?  and the length?  It looks great with the PA DE!


----------



## EmmJay

veez said:


> Hi, where did you get the chain from?  and the length?  It looks great with the PA DE!


Thank you. The chain is from Mautto and it’s 16”


----------



## iqaganda

aurore said:


> Wow she is beautiful, in great condition. Enjoy



Thank you! Yes she is! I was lucky enough to snag one in great condition! Usually the black one is hard to find everywhere.. off to find for an alma now!


----------



## aurore

iqaganda said:


> Thank you! Yes she is! I was lucky enough to snag one in great condition! Usually the black one is hard to find everywhere.. off to find for an alma now!



You’re welcome! Good luck for the alma


----------



## pink_cupcakes

Love love love my new Speedy 35 Watercolour!  Got her preloved. My holy grail!


----------



## Yuki85

Never get tired of this


----------



## Missydora

Love flying with Virgin Atlantic with their funky lighting. Decided to use this bag as my travelling companion.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Find myself reaching for this handbag a lot. Will be a staple for remainder of summer


----------



## Irishgrrrl

pink_cupcakes said:


> Love love love my new Speedy 35 Watercolour!  Got her preloved. My holy grail!


Ohhh, I think this is my favorite LV of all time! So elegant and it looks lovely on you!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Find myself reaching for this handbag a lot. Will be a staple for remainder of summer


Gorgeous! How is the size? I’m spoiled by my Neverfull, but I’ve been low-key lusting after this one!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Irishgrrrl said:


> Gorgeous! How is the size? I’m spoiled by my Neverfull, but I’ve been low-key lusting after this one!



Hello @Irishgrrrl! Thank you. This handbag is roomy. Not as roomy as the Neverfull but can still hold a ton. I don’t tend to carry too much or else my handbag ends up weighing too much lol. I typically have a compact wallet, a larger pouch for random things, cosmetics pouch, and sunglasses. Still room for me to put a mini iPad and umbrella if I want to. I love that I can use it cinched or open wider. I’m so happy I got this handbag as I am enjoying it even more than I thought I would. I was so drawn to the blue/pumpkin color combo!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Hello @Irishgrrrl! Thank you. This handbag is roomy. Not as roomy as the Neverfull but can still hold a ton. I don’t tend to carry too much or else my handbag ends up weighing too much lol. I typically have a compact wallet, a larger pouch for random things, cosmetics pouch, and sunglasses. Still room for me to put a mini iPad and umbrella if I want to. I love that I can use it cinched or open wider. I’m so happy I got this handbag as I am enjoying it even more than I thought I would. I was so drawn to the blue/pumpkin color combo!


Sounds perfect! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Hello @Irishgrrrl! Thank you. This handbag is roomy. Not as roomy as the Neverfull but can still hold a ton. I don’t tend to carry too much or else my handbag ends up weighing too much lol. I typically have a compact wallet, a larger pouch for random things, cosmetics pouch, and sunglasses. Still room for me to put a mini iPad and umbrella if I want to. I love that I can use it cinched or open wider. I’m so happy I got this handbag as I am enjoying it even more than I thought I would. I was so drawn to the blue/pumpkin color combo!


Sounds perfect! Thanks for the info!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Irishgrrrl said:


> Sounds perfect! Thanks for the info!



You’re welcome!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Dropping off a treat to one of my favorite CAs.
> View attachment 4467434
> 
> View attachment 4467435


You look fabulous!!!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> You look fabulous!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## chocolateolive

✌️


----------



## nvie

Louis Vuitton and Hermes


----------



## dooneybaby




----------



## Yuki85

On a day trip to Bratislava


----------



## Sunshine mama

My SLGs ready to leave with me.


----------



## Bags_4_life

nvie said:


> Louis Vuitton and Hermes


Love the perfect match with the stitching and seat belt


----------



## dmmiller

No Starbucks for my Delightful - it's 5 o'clock and she wanted an Old Fashioned and a cigar.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

My Friday companions visiting a friend earlier today. Happy Weekend!


----------



## nvie

Bags_4_life said:


> Love the perfect match with the stitching and seat belt


----------



## shayna07

My favorite work bag of the moment! My favorite size speedy is the 25 but the 30 is definitely growing on me!


----------



## cheidel

dooneybaby said:


> View attachment 4473647


Lovely sandals!!!


----------



## shesnochill

My Neverfull and I at the LV store today


----------



## Starbux32




----------



## snibor

Oh yes I did break out this very old piece.  Purchased many years ago in boutique.  It’s no longer perfect but that’s ok.


----------



## sera3m45

Shopping with Alma BB today


----------



## LV_BB

Maiden voyage with egg bag! Not a huge fan of the chain so will probably buy another strap in the future.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

LV_BB said:


> Maiden voyage with egg bag! Not a huge fan of the chain so will probably buy another strap in the future.
> 
> View attachment 4475698



Adorable bag!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

sera3m45 said:


> Shopping with Alma BB today
> View attachment 4475615



Love the Alma shape!


----------



## LV_BB

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Adorable bag!



Thank you


----------



## tolliv

Running Errands


----------



## tolliv

With image


----------



## Yeshax

Treat after errands. On my bike so speedy b is a good companion today


----------



## EmmJay

Miss Nano’s first trip to Legacy West and Cava. No, I didn’t use that fork.


----------



## fabuleux

LV_BB said:


> Maiden voyage with egg bag! Not a huge fan of the chain so will probably buy another strap in the future.
> 
> View attachment 4475698


I love it!


----------



## cajhingle

round up for the week


----------



## MommyDaze

Headed out with VVN Alma on this sunny Sunday.


----------



## dmmiller

MommyDaze said:


> Headed out with VVN Alma on this sunny Sunday.
> View attachment 4476576


That is absolutely fabulous!


----------



## dmmiller

Another bag of mine rejected Starbucks and chose a cocktail and a cigar...not sure how I can convince a bag tomorrow that Monday mornings need a coffee, lol!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm getting in the mood for the 4th with my Alma BB, by incorporating red, white, and blue.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

deb68nc said:


> Waiting for breakfast in downtown Asheville NC ...



Love the handbag and the dress!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Got to enjoy 2 USA favourites on my cross border trip yesterday. Really wish Target had survived in Canada... 
Happy Canada day and Fourth of July to everyone


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm getting in the mood for the 4th with my Alma BB, by incorporating red, white, and blue.


Great look Smama and look at those sexy ankles!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Great look Smama and look at those sexy ankles!


 +1 Agree on both points


----------



## l.ch.

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 4476443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> round up for the week


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunshine mama said:


> So MANY geese!





Addicted to bags said:


> Great look Smama and look at those sexy ankles!





Iamminda said:


> +1 Agree on both points



You two are too funny!!! AND sweet!


----------



## Porschenality

Me taking my Vespa home after getting it inspected. Hubby is in my car behind me because he took me there to pick it up. He decided to take this action shot of my Eva. He knows me so well ...


----------



## Melfontana

Today’s situation  dress shopping for a 14 year old 
OnTheGo


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> Today’s situation  dress shopping for a 14 year old
> OnTheGo


And Gucci Blooms.


----------



## LV_BB

fabuleux said:


> I love it!



Thank you


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm getting in the mood for the 4th with my Alma BB, by incorporating red, white, and blue.


 Love!



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4476992
> 
> Got to enjoy 2 USA favourites on my cross border trip yesterday. Really wish Target had survived in Canada...
> Happy Canada day and Fourth of July to everyone


 Happy Canada Day neighbor!


----------



## factor-xa

Took the Croisette out for a spin in Chicago


----------



## MmeM124

factor-xa said:


> Took the Croisette out for a spin in Chicago


Cindy’s?? I adore that whole building!


----------



## factor-xa

MmeM124 said:


> Cindy’s?? I adore that whole building!


Yes, this was at Cindy's! It was a beautiful view


----------



## Poochie231080

Using Furla pom pom on my Duffle Time Trunk


----------



## Missydora

Where in Hong Kong at the moment my Favourite MM enjoying the city sky line. Such a beautiful city. Feel very bad for what the people are going through at the moment.  We joined the protest march on July 1st,  standing up for Hong Kong.


----------



## aurore

Took out my new duffle bag for the first time


----------



## atlpeach

Decided to break my habit of carrying the same bag for months at a time and switched LoVelies every few days.....


----------



## Karacoco78

First day taking out my new neverfull! My NF in DE lasted me a good 7+ years (and is still in decent shape) but it feels great to have a fresh bag. I debated about buying this as I've never been a hardcore monogram girl, but the classic print is really growing on me. I like that it goes with everything and feels timeless. I know I will get a lot of use out of her. It was my souvenir from Madrid and was made in Spain....


----------



## EmmJay

I’m headed to PDX for my cousin’s engagement, a lot of tax free shopping, and daily visits to Salt & Straw. So excited!!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Vivienne was my sidekick today. It felt like a Montaigne kind of day.


----------



## mnl

Enjoying a cocktail with my boite chapeau souple


----------



## 305keepitlive

On my way to dinner with my Speedy Mono 25.  A 1963 VINTAGE!!


----------



## shesnochill

atlpeach said:


> View attachment 4478322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to break my habit of carrying the same bag for months at a time and switched LoVelies every few days.....



Is that a PM or GM top right? 

Love your collection!!


----------



## shesnochill

Not me. But mommy and my aunt in action with their new LV bags! We all got 1 in Hawaii. Lower prices and tax rate


----------



## atlpeach

annaversary said:


> Is that a PM or GM top right?
> 
> Love your collection!!


Thank you! That is a very roomy GM.  I always keep her cinched with clips I bought online, which makes her look smaller.


----------



## EmmJay

305keepitlive said:


> On my way to dinner with my Speedy Mono 25.  A 1963 VINTAGE!!



Beautiful, chic, and your smile is lovely!!!


----------



## luvspurses

mnl said:


> Enjoying a cocktail with my boite chapeau souple
> View attachment 4478914


gorgeous photo. just got this bag on an exchange for a recalled bag but have not used it yet. this beautiful photo inspires me to take it out for a spin : )


----------



## dmmiller

Consolation coffee for my bag.  She got caught in the rain today.  First time about 7 years.


----------



## for3v3rz

Petit Noe watching a movie with me.


----------



## serybrazil

On my way to pick up my hubby from the airport, he's been on business travel since April! He'll be home for 3 weeks and then gone again


----------



## TangerineKandy

serybrazil said:


> View attachment 4480456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my way to pick up my hubby from the airport, he's been on business travel since April! He'll be home for 3 weeks and then gone again


Wow!!! Love the black against your seats!!


----------



## fyn72

So good to start feeling better get out.. with Neo Vivienne


----------



## mnl

BCP enjoying the beach


----------



## sweetpea_2009

mnl said:


> BCP enjoying the beach
> View attachment 4480906



Looks very relaxing. Enjoy the beach!


----------



## 1LV

Heading to dinner with DH & Alma PM


----------



## dmmiller

Switching from Delightful MM into Artsy.


----------



## Bella.sapphire

Spent the holiday organizing my scarfs.


----------



## Sherbear15




----------



## LVlover13

Carrying this baby today. Isn't she so cute? ☺️


----------



## mnl

Exploring Mayan temples with BCP


----------



## aurore

LVlover13 said:


> Carrying this baby today. Isn't she so cute? ☺️


Absolutely adorable. And that tan is amazing.


----------



## Starbux32

mnl said:


> View attachment 4481256
> View attachment 4481253
> View attachment 4481254
> 
> Exploring Mayan temples with BCP


So beautiful, the bag and the ancient temples!


----------



## cwool

Waiting for flight w KA 45 and Odeon PM


----------



## Melfontana

Today’s situation .... running errands for my daughter - nails, hair and makeup for a party she will attend tonight - light travel companion - double zip


----------



## sascha.adriana

My favourite outfit to wear with my santa monica bag!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

sascha.adriana said:


> View attachment 4481716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite outfit to wear with my santa monica bag!



Love the print on that outfit! You look great!


----------



## Emsidee

sascha.adriana said:


> View attachment 4481716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite outfit to wear with my santa monica bag!


I’m loving the bag with your outfit! It looks like you’re in Amsterdam, I’m going there tomorrow


----------



## Melissa V

Waiting for my kids while they ride the carousel at the mall.


----------



## shesnochill

At the bank running an errand


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## dmmiller

First day out with my PA.  Such a great, carefree little crossbody.  When I first stepped into LV about 20+ years ago, they SA said it was "strictly cosmetics".  That the nickname my friend and I have used for this bag ever since.  Was so excited when I told him that my SA found "strictly cosmetics" for me, lol!


----------



## sascha.adriana

My pochette métis in black empreinte leather!


----------



## sascha.adriana

Emsidee said:


> I’m loving the bag with your outfit! It looks like you’re in Amsterdam, I’m going there tomorrow


Thank you so much! I live here! Hope you have fun!!


----------



## cajhingle

view


----------



## mdcx

sascha.adriana said:


> View attachment 4481716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite outfit to wear with my santa monica bag!


Such a cute pic of you.


----------



## 1LV

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 4482097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> view


Love this picture.


----------



## Fally420

My Montaigne MM in raisin. Love this color, but so hard to capture its real beauty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 4482097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> view


BEAUTIFUL..... E V E R Y T H I N G !!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fally420 said:


> My Montaigne MM in raisin. Love this color, but so hard to capture its real beauty!


Beautiful color!!!


----------



## 19flowers

Fally420 said:


> My Montaigne MM in raisin. Love this color, but so hard to capture its real beauty!



love this color!


----------



## Dextersmom

Favorite MM today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Favorite MM today.



What a great summer look DM .   Love your Favorite, sundress, sandals and lovely tan


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What a great summer look DM .   Love your Favorite, sundress, sandals and lovely tan


Thank you, my lovely friend IM.


----------



## redjellybean




----------



## chococlouds

Alma BB in Epi Noir


----------



## mcmrks

mdcx said:


> Such a cute pic of you.


… and the drink matches the swoosh.


----------



## Missydora

Couldn't resist cake and coffee.


----------



## EmmJay

Bumbag in the Pearl District in PDX on the 4th of July.


----------



## ariperez

My baby all dazzled Up! Ready to head out to run errands ♥️


----------



## Ariel1128

EmmJay said:


> Bumbag in the Pearl District in PDX on the 4th of July.
> View attachment 4483384


Whyyy are you doing this to me?! LOL. I’ve been eyeing this bag and you make it look so chic and cool! ​


----------



## mindless

In office with these 2 beauties today


----------



## mindless

Melfontana said:


> Today’s situation .... running errands for my daughter - nails, hair and makeup for a party she will attend tonight - light travel companion - double zip


This is such a beauty. Is it a crossbody?


----------



## cwool

Made my DS carry my Odeon PM for a few minutes on our Vegas trip and he crossbodied it like a murse. I thought it looked pretty good on him too!


----------



## MooMooVT

cwool said:


> View attachment 4483707
> 
> 
> Made my DS carry my Odeon PM for a few minutes on our Vegas trip and he crossbodied it like a murse. I thought it looked pretty good on him too!


Love this bag and it looks great on your son!


----------



## EmmJay

Ariel1128 said:


> Whyyy are you doing this to me?! LOL. I’ve been eyeing this bag and you make it look so chic and cool! ​


Thank you so much. If you can get this bag, go for it. It is so perfect, I enjoy carrying it, and it is one of my favorites.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Yuki85

Enjoying my dinner alone - so nice to be alone sometimes ✌️✌️


----------



## leechiyong

My Apollo charm from yesterday:


----------



## Sunshine mama

cwool said:


> View attachment 4483707
> 
> 
> Made my DS carry my Odeon PM for a few minutes on our Vegas trip and he crossbodied it like a murse. I thought it looked pretty good on him too!


You're a cwool mom! It does look good on him! Does he want one?


----------



## EmmJay

At the Rose Garden in PDX with Felicie for my cousin’s surprise engagement.


----------



## Starbux32

EmmJay said:


> At the Rose Garden in PDX with Felicie for my cousin’s surprise engagement.
> View attachment 4484184
> View attachment 4484185
> View attachment 4484186


Beautiful!


----------



## Melfontana

Dentist and Errands on a rainy day


----------



## EmmJay

Starbux32 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!!


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> Dentist and Errands on a rainy day


Sooooo pretty!!!


----------



## Porschenality

Running errands


----------



## MeepMeep67

Porschenality said:


> Running errands


 Love the Bag and Porsch-ie


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Sooooo pretty!!!


Thank You EmmJay


----------



## AnnaSteurer

She arrived yesterday and today she is waiting with me at the carshop while they are installing my armrest. I feel like I won't be doing a lot of reading but staring at the bag instead


----------



## fyn72

Love how the colour changes on the Aurore In different lighting


----------



## cwool

Sunshine mama said:


> You're a cwool mom! It does look good on him! Does he want one?


No, not at all. To my dismay he's not into LV .


----------



## TomMi39

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat Pm


WOW! This bag with this scarf is so lovely !!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TomMi39 said:


> WOW! This bag with this scarf is so lovely !!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Ariel1128

EmmJay said:


> Thank you so much. If you can get this bag, go for it. It is so perfect, I enjoy carrying it, and it is one of my favorites.



I’m glad to hear that! It’s a strong contender for sure.


----------



## fyn72

Out shopping in the city today


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Out shopping in the city today


I love your scarf with the bag!
But I can’t believe you have no pink!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

fyn72 said:


> Love how the colour changes on the Aurore In different lighting



Love the color of this piece!


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> I love your scarf with the bag!
> But I can’t believe you have no pink!


Haha! Funny you say that.. it’s winter here and I said to my daughter that I’m not wearing pink today, need to start wearing other colours occasionally


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Haha! Funny you say that.. it’s winter here and I said to my daughter that I’m not wearing pink today, need to start wearing other colours occasionally


I knew you had to work it to not wear pink!


----------



## ChiLV

My very old Keepall and Speedy prepare to for a visit  to South Florida


----------



## Kidclarke

Melissa V said:


> Waiting for my kids while they ride the carousel at the mall.


Absolutely love this print, what is it called? :o


----------



## kina.strickland

Enjoying the NYC weather at the WTC piers!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Book #10 & lots of sunshine


----------



## MooMooVT

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4486429
> 
> View attachment 4486430
> View attachment 4486431
> 
> Book #10 & lots of sunshine


Paradise!


----------



## TangerineKandy

A bit OT, but I just changed my address on the LV site, the mail option is check marked, I realllyyy want the Book #10!! Have all of you recieved yours already?


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4486429
> 
> View attachment 4486430
> View attachment 4486431
> 
> Book #10 & lots of sunshine



That is the cutest unicorn floatie . Enjoy your summer vaca/house


----------



## antschulina

On the bus with my Speedy B25


----------



## atlpeach

Taking this brand-new pretty girl out for the first time. Needed a tad bit of color in my life today, so hot pink and navy, it is!


----------



## debsmith

Not a bag but my first pair of LV Overdrive biker boots.  Unbelievably comfortable and the leather is like buttah!! Read for fall and cooler temps!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Taking advantage of the summer sun in my backyard for a double unboxing Pls excuse the long post, I didn't feel like starting a thread.
Presenting my Rose Zoé compact wallet and PM in empreinte Cream, both MIF!
	

		
			
		

		
	





View attachment 4487174


----------



## for3v3rz

Using my Petit Noe


----------



## Sunshine mama

debsmith said:


> Not a bag but my first pair of LV Overdrive biker boots.  Unbelievably comfortable and the leather is like buttah!! Read for fall and cooler temps!
> View attachment 4487065
> View attachment 4487064


Love!


----------



## cherrifoam

My Saintonge and Rosalie with a morning coffee while on a mini beach vacation in Montauk!


----------



## LV_4ever

Neverfull PM


----------



## Melfontana

No Mono at the Nail Salon


----------



## noahhoke

Today's bag and SLGs for running a few errands!  Haven't been on here in almost a year I believe (could be less, or more LOL) and my collection has changed and most definitely grown!

Neverfull GM Monogram w/Pochette
Key Cles Monogram
Cosmetic Pouch PM Damier Ebene
Toiletry 19 Monogram


----------



## Hellogoodbye21

Taking this beauty out for the first time!


----------



## noahhoke

Hellogoodbye21 said:


> View attachment 4487467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking this beauty out for the first time!


Gorgeous!  I love the patina on my LV pieces but I can still remember how new and pristine the leather looked when it was brand new - just like yours!


----------



## noahhoke

Running some quick errands and using my Pochette Métis!


----------



## fyn72

Out and about with Capuchin bb


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Gorgeous bag!


----------



## karman

Nano Speedy again, part of my regular nano rotation for Fridays and weekends.


----------



## karman

Hellogoodbye21 said:


> View attachment 4487467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking this beauty out for the first time!


Love it


----------



## Greentea

karman said:


> Nano Speedy again, part of my regular nano rotation for Fridays and weekends.


Adorable! And cute look too


----------



## karman

EmmJay said:


> At the Rose Garden in PDX with Felicie for my cousin’s surprise engagement.
> View attachment 4484184
> View attachment 4484185
> View attachment 4484186


How do you look so amazing in every photo?!


----------



## karman

Greentea said:


> Adorable! And cute look too


Thank you! ❤️ Not typical for me but we have the Calgary Stampede (like a rodeo/carnival combo) this week and the whole city dresses in “Western” wear, including in offices...


----------



## snibor

LV_4ever said:


> Neverfull PM
> 
> View attachment 4487825


Luv the bag and the Gucci blooms slides!


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> No Mono at the Nail Salon


Bloomsbury!!! LVoe it.


----------



## EmmJay

karman said:


> How do you look so amazing in every photo?!


Karman, you’re so sweet. I appreciate your compliment.


----------



## Hellogoodbye21

noahhoke said:


> Gorgeous!  I love the patina on my LV pieces but I can still remember how new and pristine the leather looked when it was brand new - just like yours!


Thank you!  I hope mine ages well


----------



## Hellogoodbye21

karman said:


> Love it


Thank you! You got me eyeing the nano speedy for my next purchase


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Firstfullsteps said:


> do you happen to hv some mod shots? would like to see how that turns out


Cosmetic PM used as my dinner clutch earlier tonight. I tried my best via selfie so I hope this image still helps. It really is a fabulous little grab and go bag, especially when you're in a rush - just add the chain wristlet and you're out the door! Also added WIMB pics so you get the full effect of this alternate function. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Fits all these essentials plus my shades & iPhone: Burberry sheer Kisses lipstick, Mini Pochette containing Multicolour 4-key holder, Vernis cles as my compact wallet, Vichy Aqualia-thermal lip balm, mini travel lotion container (which I refill to keep as mini as possible), Hotel mini nail filer (safe inside its packaging) and 1 piece of gum. I hate carrying around bulk items so this refill system works perfectly for me


----------



## Firstfullsteps

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Cosmetic PM used as my dinner clutch earlier tonight. I tried my best via selfie so I hope this image still helps. It really is a fabulous little grab and go bag, especially when you're in a rush - just add the chain wristlet and you're out the door! Also added WIMB pics so you get the full effect of this alternate function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4488333
> 
> View attachment 4488346
> 
> Fits all these essentials plus my shades & iPhone: Burberry sheer Kisses lipstick, Mini Pochette containing Multicolour 4-key holder, Vernis cles as my compact wallet, Vichy Aqualia-thermal lip balm, mini travel lotion container (which I refill to keep as mini as possible), Hotel mini nail filer (safe inside its packaging) and 1 piece of gum. I hate carrying around bulk items so this refill system works perfectly for me
> View attachment 4488347
> View attachment 4488348
> View attachment 4488349
> View attachment 4488350



love your whole outfit! thank you so much for the photos and WIMB information.. im crazy jealous that you have the mc range cosmetic pouch.. these are a rare find nowadays and mc was what made me fell in love with lv right from the start. also very surprised that the PM size fits this much!


----------



## EmmJay

Vapormax and bumbag at the Rose Garden in PDX.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

EmmJay said:


> Vapormax and bumbag at the Rose Garden in PDX.
> View attachment 4488487
> View attachment 4488488


To borrow a quote from a movie, “Love the bag, love the shoes, love everything”.


----------



## MmeM124

Night out with Pallas clutch!


----------



## elinda

Day out at the mall, because we only stay indoors now that the summer is here


----------



## luvlux64

Going on a vacay with my LV Saint Tropez NF!


----------



## tolliv

Taking a break from shopping.


----------



## aurore

Alma bb after the rain


----------



## bccgal

atlsweetpea11 said:


> To borrow a quote from a movie, “Love the bag, love the shoes, love everything”.


Love "My Best Friends Wedding".


----------



## sweetpea_2009

elinda said:


> View attachment 4488564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day out at the mall, because we only stay indoors now that the summer is here



Love the DA with the blue! Super cute!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

bccgal said:


> Love "My Best Friends Wedding".



Me too! One of my faves.


----------



## babygirlloveLV

Out grocery shopping with my new NeoNoe


----------



## EmmJay

atlsweetpea11 said:


> To borrow a quote from a movie, “Love the bag, love the shoes, love everything”.



Thank you so much!! This quote is perfect considering I was in PDX for my cousin’s surprise engagement.


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> I’m headed to PDX for my cousin’s engagement, a lot of tax free shopping, and daily visits to Salt & Straw. So excited!!!
> View attachment 4478665


Lovely!  Nice sneakers too!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Lovely!  Nice sneakers too!


TY!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> At the Rose Garden in PDX with Felicie for my cousin’s surprise engagement.
> View attachment 4484184
> View attachment 4484185
> View attachment 4484186


So cute and classy!


----------



## cheidel

Melfontana said:


> Dentist and Errands on a rainy day


Love the sneakers!!!


----------



## sera3m45

Shopping with the Saintonge this weekend


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Taking advantage of the summer sun in my backyard for a double unboxing Pls excuse the long post, I didn't feel like starting a thread.
> Presenting my Rose Zoé compact wallet and PM in empreinte Cream, both MIF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4487148
> View attachment 4487172
> View attachment 4487213
> View attachment 4487173
> View attachment 4487174
> View attachment 4487175
> View attachment 4487179
> View attachment 4487181
> View attachment 4487186
> View attachment 4487187
> 
> 
> View attachment 4487198


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

luvlux64 said:


> Going on a vacay with my LV Saint Tropez NF!
> View attachment 4488669


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Cosmetic PM used as my dinner clutch earlier tonight. I tried my best via selfie so I hope this image still helps. It really is a fabulous little grab and go bag, especially when you're in a rush - just add the chain wristlet and you're out the door! Also added WIMB pics so you get the full effect of this alternate function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4488333
> 
> View attachment 4488346
> 
> Fits all these essentials plus my shades & iPhone: Burberry sheer Kisses lipstick, Mini Pochette containing Multicolour 4-key holder, Vernis cles as my compact wallet, Vichy Aqualia-thermal lip balm, mini travel lotion container (which I refill to keep as mini as possible), Hotel mini nail filer (safe inside its packaging) and 1 piece of gum. I hate carrying around bulk items so this refill system works perfectly for me
> View attachment 4488347
> View attachment 4488348
> View attachment 4488349
> View attachment 4488350



A truly lovely mod shot V . (More pretty please especially with your new PM ).


----------



## dooneybaby

Have a great day LV lovers!


----------



## luvlux64

cheidel said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you!


----------



## many_thanks

Happy Sunday everyone ❤️


----------



## many_thanks

I also got a Pochette Felicie today. Unboxing her next to my V Tote. Also featuring the view of the Hudson River


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you very much C!


----------



## mdcx

dooneybaby said:


> Have a great day LV lovers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4489083


Sooo pretty!


----------



## mdcx

many_thanks said:


> I also got a Pochette Felicie today. Unboxing her next to my V Tote. Also featuring the view of the Hudson River


Your V Tote is just the cutest.


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Cosmetic PM used as my dinner clutch earlier tonight. I tried my best via selfie so I hope this image still helps. It really is a fabulous little grab and go bag, especially when you're in a rush - just add the chain wristlet and you're out the door! Also added WIMB pics so you get the full effect of this alternate function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4488333
> 
> View attachment 4488346
> 
> Fits all these essentials plus my shades & iPhone: Burberry sheer Kisses lipstick, Mini Pochette containing Multicolour 4-key holder, Vernis cles as my compact wallet, Vichy Aqualia-thermal lip balm, mini travel lotion container (which I refill to keep as mini as possible), Hotel mini nail filer (safe inside its packaging) and 1 piece of gum. I hate carrying around bulk items so this refill system works perfectly for me
> View attachment 4488347
> View attachment 4488348
> View attachment 4488349
> View attachment 4488350


 This is amazing and so gorgeous!  Also what mini pochette is that with a pink tab? Love all of it!


----------



## cheidel

dooneybaby said:


> Have a great day LV lovers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4489083


The sandals are perfect with your beautiful tote!!!


----------



## Melfontana

Mommy Uber - traveling extremely light today!


----------



## karman

tolliv said:


> Taking a break from shopping.





aurore said:


> Alma bb after the rain



These are such lovely photos!


----------



## aurore

karman said:


> These are such lovely photos!


Aww thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today


----------



## noahhoke

Using the Pochette Métis to run to TJ Maxx! Also wearing Cartier JUC Bracelet in YG, Cartier Love Bracelet in YG, Cartier Love Ring in YG, and a Tiffany Return to Tiffany Chain Bracelet that was just passed down to me today as a graduation gift!


----------



## aurore

Sunshine mama said:


> Today



Love that


----------



## EmmJay

First day out with Bumbag World Tour. In LVoe!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

aurore said:


> Love that


Thank you!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> This is amazing and so gorgeous!  Also what mini pochette is that with a pink tab? Love all of it!


Thanks Ali! MP with pink tab is my Transatlantic one - definitely my fave feature of LE ones. Wouldn't it be great if mon mono let us choose coloured tabs as well? That would be so much fun to design


----------



## LVlover13

Obsessed with mini bags lately... Rocking this baby today


----------



## Bags_4_life

Porschenality said:


> Me taking my Vespa home after getting it inspected. Hubby is in my car behind me because he took me there to pick it up. He decided to take this action shot of my Eva. He knows me so well ...


This is one of my fave shots! Truly in action, lol!


----------



## yvimaus

At work with my Neverfull MM


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Today’s companion  

Decided to use a bandouliere as the long strap on the Babylone BB. Make it a great day!


----------



## KeepCalmBuyBags

Me and bb headed to the office ❤️


----------



## Yuki85

Holiday started today - Austrian alpine ✌️


----------



## diamondsfrost

LVlover13 said:


> Obsessed with mini bags lately... Rocking this baby today


THIS IS SO CUTE! And in pristine condition too!


----------



## Fally420

quick elevator selfie


----------



## LuckyBitch

noahhoke said:


> Using the Pochette Métis to run to TJ Maxx! Also wearing Cartier JUC Bracelet in YG, Cartier Love Bracelet in YG, Cartier Love Ring in YG, and a Tiffany Return to Tiffany Chain Bracelet that was just passed down to me today as a graduation gift!


Everything looks great on you, especially the bag, it suits you fantastically well.


----------



## babygirlloveLV

Out to lunch enjoying the view with my new LOVE


----------



## leechiyong

Did some sightseeing today:


----------



## noahhoke

LuckyBitch said:


> Everything looks great on you, especially the bag, it suits you fantastically well.



Awh, thank you so much!  Made my night.


----------



## l.ch.

many_thanks said:


> Happy Sunday everyone ❤️


I have the same bag! Haven’t used it much yet. How are you liking it? 
I think it’s beautiful and to me this is the perfect red, but I find it a little difficult to style....


----------



## fyn72

Love hanging out with my daughter ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Today’s companion
> 
> Decided to use a bandouliere as the long strap on the Babylone BB. Make it a great day!


OH NOOOOO. SO beautiful! I say oh no because now I think I need this bag. I never realized how beautiful this color can be!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Love hanging out with my daughter ❤️


WAIT....WHO’S the daughter, who is the mom? I’m confused.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Sunshine mama said:


> OH NOOOOO. SO beautiful! I say oh no because now I think I need this bag. I never realized how beautiful this color can be!



Thanks! I adore this bag. Lightweight and a great size. tpF is a dangerous place. I see all these beautiful pics posted and it makes me think the same thing...”I need that bag” lol


----------



## sweetpea_2009

leechiyong said:


> Did some sightseeing today:
> View attachment 4491399



OMG. Ridiculously adorable!


----------



## noahhoke

My best friend's mom just got a new Speedy 30 Monogram.  In love.  Maybe this will be my next LV instead of the Neverfull GM Damier Azur...  Hanging on the chair in the background is my mother's Delightful MM Monogram and her Pallas Clutch Rose Poudre, and in the bottom right corner is the back of my Pochette Metis - we are most definitely an LV household, LOL!


----------



## noahhoke

Newest piece to my collection, the same Toiletry 26 I have but my best friend's mom who just got the new Speedy ordered that as well and she loves how mine is "broken in" so she told me to keep her new one that she ordered.  Woohoo!


----------



## noahhoke

Third post... breaking this gorgeous Monogram Titanium iPhone X Folio out for my trip to Manhattan tomorrow.  Wish I had purchased some sort of Monogram Titanium bag to match while they were still available.  Side note, look at my gorgeous mom rocking her Chanel Slingbacks on the wallpaper of my phone!  Love her so much, she is the reason I have my luxury addiction LOL!


----------



## Sunshine mama

noahhoke said:


> Third post... breaking this gorgeous Monogram Titanium iPhone X Folio out for my trip to Manhattan tomorrow.  Wish I had purchased some sort of Monogram Titanium bag to match while they were still available.  Side note, look at my gorgeous mom rocking her Chanel Slingbacks on the wallpaper of my phone!  Love her so much, she is the reason I have my luxury addiction LOL!


How is the phone held?


----------



## noahhoke

Sunshine mama said:


> How is the phone held?



It is some sort of reusable adhesive that Louis Vuitton uses for their Folio cases.  Not 100% sure how it works and how it doesn't lose "stickiness" over time and when the phone is taken in and out, and nothing is left on the back of my phone.  I've never had it fall out or become loose, but the only downside to these cases is that there is no closure mechanism so if your phone decides to fall, the case will open up on the way down and fall straight onto your phone's screen.  And there is nothing protecting the edges of your phone.


----------



## Sunshine mama

noahhoke said:


> It is some sort of reusable adhesive that Louis Vuitton uses for their Folio cases.  Not 100% sure how it works and how it doesn't lose "stickiness" over time and when the phone is taken in and out, and nothing is left on the back of my phone.  I've never had it fall out or become loose, but the only downside to these cases is that there is no closure mechanism so if your phone decides to fall, the case will open up on the way down and fall straight onto your phone's screen.  And there is nothing protecting the edges of your phone.


Thank you!!


----------



## noahhoke

Also, I love the look of the different Monogram Titanium from the FW18 collection, but the build quality doesn't impress me.  The glazing is very minimal, there are a few rough-looking edges of the glazing, and it just feels rather cheap compared to all of my other LV pieces.  I've never had an iPhone Folio from LV before, maybe I'd be better off with a more solid Monogram Canvas one.  I know that I will have an issue with this case as time goes on (especially with the thin glazing,) but hopefully I will have a new phone by then and just get a new case.


----------



## EmmJay

Lunch bae!!!


----------



## blondiekinz

noahhoke said:


> My best friend's mom just got a new Speedy 30 Monogram.  In love.  Maybe this will be my next LV instead of the Neverfull GM Damier Azur...  Hanging on the chair in the background is my mother's Delightful MM Monogram and her Pallas Clutch Rose Poudre, and in the bottom right corner is the back of my Pochette Metis - we are most definitely an LV household, LOL!


Do you have a Speedy yet in your collection?

You should go for it, if you don't!


----------



## noahhoke

blondiekinz said:


> Do you have a Speedy yet in your collection?
> 
> You should go for it, if you don't!



Sadly, no.  I've got everything else but a Speedy!  I really think I'm going to get that exact one - the 30 Monogram.  In LOVE with it!


----------



## many_thanks

l.ch. said:


> I have the same bag! Haven’t used it much yet. How are you liking it?
> I think it’s beautiful and to me this is the perfect red, but I find it a little difficult to style....


I absolutely love my V Tote. Can't even count how many random women I've caught just staring at my bag, or coming up to me to compliment me on it. As for styling, I find that wearing cute red flats or heels will suddenly make the outfit look 2000% more put together. Honestly I feel like the color of your clothes matter much less if you can have just one red accessory in your outfit, like shoes, nails, scarves, headbands, or even earrings. I also wear it a lot with basics like white shirts and jeans, or floral dresses. Because the bag is part monogram, personally I feel it is much easier to style casually


----------



## Lvoe1238

Morenita21 said:


> Been a long day at the hospital with my father in law.....with my trusty Noe BB in Azur.  Boy does this bag pack a lot!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713819


I love this bag and want to buy it but afraid of the vanchetta bottom- how are you liking


----------



## Justin392

BOTD: Vavin


----------



## fyn72

Off to lunch after  work with neonoe


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> WAIT....WHO’S the daughter, who is the mom? I’m confused.


Aww tee hee ☺️


----------



## shishkabob

Picking up my daughter her favorite Chipotles. I get lots of compliments on this beauty.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

At a show jumping event. Bought the bag charm here, of course it is not  Hermes but it's  so cute


----------



## Melfontana

Sunglasses and DA on this HOT Summer Day


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My Friday shopping haul: Starbucks & Steve Madden I couldn't pass on these military booties at $49.99 
Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## LVlover13

Rocking this little one today


----------



## MmeM124

Out for tapas!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

@ work


----------



## fyn72

At a car show with my 68 Camaro first time entering since build finished


----------



## pamela1989

Rivoli MM without lock!


----------



## missconvy

aurore said:


> Alma bb after the rain


 This picture is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## littleblackbag

Justin392 said:


> BOTD: Vavin


I love this little bag, is it a vintage one?


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Salon day!


----------



## LVlover13

ccbaggirl89 said:


> @ work
> View attachment 4493971


So cute! I have the same one and love it so much!


----------



## LVlover13

Heading to lunch with this cutie


----------



## themeanreds

In Vegas


----------



## fabuleux

themeanreds said:


> In Vegas
> View attachment 4494376


Finally! I was wondering why no one was buying the red+mono Keepall!!


----------



## Fally420

themeanreds said:


> In Vegas
> View attachment 4494376


I love the red as a pop of color! I'm a sucker for red colors


----------



## aurore

missconvy said:


> This picture is drop dead gorgeous!


Thank you so much for the lovely posting


----------



## MooMooVT

themeanreds said:


> In Vegas
> View attachment 4494376


Love this Keepall SO MUCH


----------



## leechiyong

LV at the ballpark:


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> LV at the ballpark:
> View attachment 4494601


Lovely! It's a perfect bag to accompany a possible homerun out of the park!


----------



## cheidel

fyn72 said:


> At a car show with my 68 Camaro first time entering since build finished


Very nice!


----------



## cheidel

themeanreds said:


> In Vegas
> View attachment 4494376


All are lovely!! Love the Keepall!!!


----------



## Poochie231080

Bag of the day


----------



## Mertsa

Enjoying a warm (25 C/ 77 F !) and sunny sunday evening on Porvoo river with only the essentials


----------



## bbcerisette66

melovepurse said:


> View attachment 4466754
> 
> 
> Montaigne BB in Grape today  with Prada sunnies


Such a gorgeous bag and the colour is stunning!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Today at home


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mertsa said:


> Enjoying a warm (25 C/ 77 F !) and sunny sunday evening on Porvoo river with only the essentials


NICE!!!


----------



## Live_Love_Bags

Yesterday on Saturday July 20th 2019 I made my first “big girl” purchase, my first luxury bag I purchased on my own ❤️ speedy 35 *i have already smelt the bag 5 times


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Today


Pretty!!! I love the colors and stitching detail


----------



## Starbux32

EmmJay said:


> First day out with Bumbag World Tour. In LVoe!!
> View attachment 4490643
> 
> View attachment 4490644


Love it with that luggage tag!!!


----------



## EmmJay

Starbux32 said:


> Love it with that luggage tag!!!



TY!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Pretty!!! I love the colors and stitching detail


Thank you Starbux32!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Love it with that luggage tag!!!


I agree!!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

fyn72 said:


> At a car show with my 68 Camaro first time entering since build finished


Wow! Amazing car!!
Love the scarf and bag too


----------



## musiclover

Miss_Dawn said:


> Today at home


Lovely flowers and pretty Alma, Miss Dawn!


----------



## fyn72

Winter here but a warm sunny day to look around the markets


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Sunday everyone!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

musiclover said:


> Lovely flowers and pretty Alma, Miss Dawn!


Thank you, my friend


----------



## EmmJay

At my local favorite place for poboy’s and sweet tea.


----------



## Ryan

With my new On The Go in reverse monogram


----------



## Melfontana

Ryan said:


> With my new On The Go in reverse monogram


YaY - welcome to the club . It’s such an awesome bag!


----------



## hers4eva

Enjoying an open faced BLT with a creamy dressing 

Wishing you all a wonderful summer


----------



## hers4eva

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4493834
> View attachment 4493835
> 
> My Friday shopping haul: Starbucks & Steve Madden I couldn't pass on these military booties at $49.99
> Happy weekend everyone!



Love your bag - it's gorgeous!


----------



## EmmJay

Ryan said:


> With my new On The Go in reverse monogram



The bag and the outfit are everything!! LVoe!!


----------



## bbkctpf

Did you guys purchase these online?  Is it too late to keep checking online for a printed item this one?



LVlover13 said:


> Rocking this little one today





ccbaggirl89 said:


> @ work
> View attachment 4493971


----------



## bbkctpf

This is SO gorgeous!  I may just add this to my list!



Melfontana said:


> YaY - welcome to the club . It’s such an awesome bag!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bbkctpf said:


> Did you guys purchase these online?  Is it too late to keep checking online for a printed item this one?


Yes, it's too late. They are Christmas/seasonal items. You would have to go to ebay or resale sites now, or private sellers.


----------



## l.ch.

Ryan said:


> With my new On The Go in reverse monogram


Lovely outfit! Are you in Paris?


----------



## Ryan

l.ch. said:


> Lovely outfit! Are you in Paris?



Thank you! No, outside my office in NYC.


----------



## paruparo

Kimono pm love ❤️


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Busy Tuesday but we’re ready to tackle it! This Babylone PM is in the top 5 of my collection.


----------



## Starbux32

At Starbucks


----------



## Starbux32

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Busy Tuesday but we’re ready to tackle it! This Babylone PM is in the top 5 of my collection.


That's really pretty!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Starbux32 said:


> That's really pretty!



Thank you! It’s a great handbag and I highly recommend it!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Starbux32 said:


> At Starbucks



Everything looks yummy! SLGs and that iced coffee


----------



## Starbux32

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Everything looks yummy! SLGs and that iced coffee


Lol, I agree!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I love the smallest details in LV. It's this attention to detail that makes it _perfection _for me


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I love the smallest details in LV. It's this attention to detail that makes it _perfection _for me
> View attachment 4497262
> 
> View attachment 4497272



I am drooling over these two beauties — so pretty


----------



## bbkctpf

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Yes, it's too late. They are Christmas/seasonal items. You would have to go to ebay or resale sites now, or private sellers.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I love the smallest details in LV. It's this attention to detail that makes it _perfection _for me
> View attachment 4497262
> 
> View attachment 4497272



Drool-worthy!! They are beautiful.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> I am drooling over these two beauties — so pretty





atlsweetpea11 said:


> Drool-worthy!! They are beautiful.


TY LVoelies!


----------



## Sunshine mama

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Busy Tuesday but we’re ready to tackle it! This Babylone PM is in the top 5 of my collection.


Love them all!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I love the smallest details in LV. It's this attention to detail that makes it _perfection _for me
> View attachment 4497262
> 
> View attachment 4497272


Oh maaaannnn! They look like eye candies!!!!
So sweet!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Sunshine mama said:


> Love them all!



Thank you!


----------



## TangerineKandy

These two together remind me of neopolitan ice cream!!


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I love the smallest details in LV. It's this attention to detail that makes it _perfection _for me
> View attachment 4497262
> 
> View attachment 4497272


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh maaaannnn! They look like eye candies!!!!
> So sweet!


TY my friend


TangerineKandy said:


> These two together remind me of neopolitan ice cream!!


Haha this comment is gold, TK We're just missing the chocolate flavour!


----------



## TangerineKandy

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY my friend
> 
> Haha this comment is gold, TK We're just missing the chocolate flavour!


Looks like LV will have to come up with a nice brown PM so you can complete the trifecta!


----------



## miumiu2046

My coin card holder and bubble tea at work


----------



## leooh

Enjoying a rare afternoon tea (or rather, yuzu latte) with my red beauty...


----------



## Specialk22

My brand new Neonoe with me at work. Love the DE pattern. This is my second LV and I really wanted the DE print, and until this bag launched couldn't decide on a style.


----------



## MmeM124

Relived the 80s last night @ Cats


----------



## Starbux32

First day out with my new bag, the Graceful PM!


----------



## KeepCalmBuyBags

Morning coffee with my speedy


----------



## Melfontana

My daughter is my heart ❤️ and we are dress shopping again 
My Happy Bag in action with my Eva crossbody strap, the Giant Reverse Monogram Belt  and Rockstar Flip Flops


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> My daughter is my heart ❤️ and we are dress shopping again
> My Happy Bag in action with my Eva crossbody strap, the Giant Reverse Monogram Belt  and Rockstar Flip Flops


Gorgeous!! Love it all.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> At Starbucks


Your


leooh said:


> Enjoying a rare afternoon tea (or rather, yuzu latte) with my red beauty...


That red is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Gorgeous!! Love it all.


Thanks EmmJay


----------



## mindless

Off to work


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunshine mama said:


> Your


@Starbux32  Hahha! I meant to say your drink looks delish just like your bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This is not my bag.  I spotted this bag in the wild, and I asked the owner if I could take some pictures,  and she graciously agreed! It's such a cute bag! I think it's a damier speedy of some kind.


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> @Starbux32  Hahha! I meant to say your drink looks delish just like your bag!


Thanks


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> This is not my bag.  I spotted this bag in the wild, and I asked the owner if I could take some pictures,  and she graciously agreed! It's such a cute bag! I think it's a damier speedy of some kind.


Love it!!!


----------



## leooh

It’s been quite long since I brought the speedy b 20 out.....


----------



## pjhm

Just love that size. Enjoy!


----------



## mnl

Took giant speedy out today


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This is not my bag.  I spotted this bag in the wild, and I asked the owner if I could take some pictures,  and she graciously agreed! It's such a cute bag! I think it's a damier speedy of some kind.



Think it’s a Speedy Cube from Spring 2013 (I only remember it because I saw a listing of it once and it made an impression on me, lol. )


----------



## fyn72

mnl said:


> View attachment 4498357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took giant speedy out today


I love your whole outfit! The reverse looks great against the orange too!


----------



## EmmJay

Dressed and ready to go. In LVoe!!


----------



## cosima

leooh said:


> Enjoying a rare afternoon tea (or rather, yuzu latte) with my red beauty...


Beautiful picture and beautiful bag!  I own the same bag and I love it too


----------



## leooh

cosima said:


> Beautiful picture and beautiful bag!  I own the same bag and I love it too


twins!


----------



## mnl

fyn72 said:


> I love your whole outfit! The reverse looks great against the orange too!


Thank you !


----------



## Hotsauna

BB and I on our way home from work. Man it's hot outside!


----------



## missconvy

Very cool! Is this a new or old style speedy?


----------



## missconvy

EmmJay said:


> Dressed and ready to go. In LVoe!!
> View attachment 4498429





missconvy said:


> Very cool! Is this a new or old style speedy?


 oops forgot to insert quote.


----------



## Emsidee

missconvy said:


> oops forgot to insert quote.


It is a new style, SKU n40236. It is not on the website yet (in my country at least).


----------



## Tayyyraee

Babysitting my 3 month old nephew today and my sister left her DE Neverfull MM at home since she works in the ER, so it was a perfect opportunity for a photo op!
Sisters DE Neverfull MM and my Graceful DA MM.


----------



## Missydora

I haven't used her for ages.  Forgot just how versatile the neo noe is.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Love it!!!


Me too! I want one !



Iamminda said:


> Think it’s a Speedy Cube from Spring 2013 (I only remember it because I saw a listing of it once and it made an impression on me, lol. )


Thank you IM!


----------



## Melfontana

mnl said:


> View attachment 4498357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took giant speedy out today


Looks awesome with the color of your dress


----------



## Sherbear15

Going compact today! Love my PA!


----------



## LV_4ever

Heading out for a couple of weeks- quick shot from the lounge. Hoping to get a few goodies in Europe!


----------



## jaserendipituy




----------



## leooh

I can’t seem to resist bringing Capucines out...


----------



## Poochie231080

As it’s heatwave in The Netherlands, I decided to stay inside and do an unboxing and a photo comparison


----------



## TomMi39

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4493834
> View attachment 4493835
> 
> My Friday shopping haul: Starbucks & Steve Madden I couldn't pass on these military booties at $49.99
> Happy weekend everyone!


OMG!!! The shoes


----------



## Starbux32

LVoe this bag!


----------



## EmmJay

Headed out to run errands. Wearing the keys to the lock from my bag on my Tiffany padlock chain.


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Headed out to run errands. Wearing the keys to the lock from my bag on my Tiffany padlock chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4499380
> 
> 
> View attachment 4499381


I knew if anyone could Rock this Bag it would definitely be you!  You look fabulous as alway - love the sneakers and the whole entire look!


----------



## MmeM124

EmmJay said:


> Headed out to run errands. Wearing the keys to the lock from my bag on my Tiffany padlock chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4499380
> 
> 
> View attachment 4499381



I didn’t know what to think about this speedy but it looks great on you!


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> I knew if anyone could Rock this Bag it would definitely be you!  You look fabulous as alway - love the sneakers and the whole entire look!


You’re so sweet! I appreciate the compliments.


----------



## EmmJay

MmeM124 said:


> I didn’t know what to think about this speedy but it looks great on you!


Thank you! I love this colorful bag and I find that it’s very easy to style.


----------



## Fally420

My new Castañer Carina Espadrilles in rojo rubi match my NeoNoé


----------



## Bonjourkiana

Lee said:


> Continued from: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pics-of-your-louis-vuitton-in-action.910374/
> 
> Thank you to all who share all their wonderful pics!


----------



## Bonjourkiana




----------



## jaserendipituy

TomMi39 said:


> OMG!!! The shoes


those booties rock!!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

jaserendipituy said:


> View attachment 4499029



Love the Alma and it’s fabulous in red!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Took a random Friday off just because I can  Great day to run errands so I don’t have to this weekend. I’ve gotten so much use from my TP19!


----------



## mdcx

Sunshine mama said:


> This is not my bag.  I spotted this bag in the wild, and I asked the owner if I could take some pictures,  and she graciously agreed! It's such a cute bag! I think it's a damier speedy of some kind.


Adore this! It's the Louis Vuitton Speedy Cube Illusion Damier Optic Mesh TPM Yellow. (ETA corrected style name) 
There's one for sale on Ebay at present if anyone is interested (not my listing btw).


----------



## leooh

Cluny today!


----------



## Tayyyraee

Changed into my multi color PA and matching ZCP for date night


----------



## Tayyyraee

Changed into my multi color PA and matching ZCP for date night
View attachment 4499957


----------



## Iamminda

leooh said:


> Cluny today!


Like your strap and bandeau — and your Cluny of course .


----------



## leooh

Iamminda said:


> Like your strap and bandeau — and your Cluny of course .


Blue and pink goes well together right? Have a great weekend IM!


----------



## fyn72

Waiting for my partners car to get tyres fitted to his car, Saintonge is such a good weekend bag


----------



## leooh

fyn72 said:


> Waiting for my partners car to get tyres fitted to his car, Saintonge is such a good weekend bag


oooh, I was considering this in azur! do you recommend it fyn72?


----------



## Sunshine mama

mdcx said:


> Adore this! It's the Louis Vuitton Speedy Cube Illusion Damier Optic Mesh TPM Yellow. (ETA corrected style name)
> There's one for sale on Ebay at present if anyone is interested (not my listing btw).
> 
> View attachment 4499930


Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

Casual Saturday’s.


----------



## Aliluvlv

jaserendipituy said:


> View attachment 4499029


Sooooo gorgeous!


----------



## missconvy

Pizza for lunch.


----------



## LVlover13

This baby gets to go out today!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Picnic at the lake today with my Chapman tags


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4500554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picnic at the lake today with my Chapman tags


Loving all the beautiful colors here .  Hope you enjoyed your picnic


----------



## PamK

EmmJay said:


> Casual Saturday’s.
> View attachment 4500443


Looking super chic as usual! Love your new Speedy!! ❤️


----------



## Starbux32

PamK said:


> Looking super chic as usual! Love your new Speedy!! ❤️


She never disappoints


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Loving all the beautiful colors here .  Hope you enjoyed your picnic


I did, ty IM!


----------



## Melfontana

The Shops at Hudson Yards - cocktails and dinner  on this beautiful summer day!


----------



## fyn72

leooh said:


> oooh, I was considering this in azur! do you recommend it fyn72?


I love it! Such an easy to grab and go, lightweight bag. Looks pretty too!


----------



## cheidel

Specialk22 said:


> My brand new Neonoe with me at work. Love the DE pattern. This is my second LV and I really wanted the DE print, and until this bag launched couldn't decide on a style.


Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @PamK and @Starbux32


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Headed out to run errands. Wearing the keys to the lock from my bag on my Tiffany padlock chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4499380
> 
> 
> View attachment 4499381


You look so cute!  Love the sneakers too!


----------



## 1LV

Melfontana said:


> The Shops at Hudson Yards - cocktails and dinner  on this beautiful summer day!


Yum and yum!


----------



## Tayyyraee

Brought my neverfull along with me to pick up my wedding dress today!


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> The Shops at Hudson Yards - cocktails and dinner  on this beautiful summer day!



So pretty. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> You look so cute!  Love the sneakers too!


Thank you!!


----------



## COCOLUVR

Tayyyraee said:


> Brought my neverfull along with me to pick up my wedding dress today!
> View attachment 4500652


Congrats!!! When is the big day?


----------



## Tayyyraee

COCOLUVR said:


> Congrats!!! When is the big day?


Thank you! June 27


----------



## COCOLUVR

I was married on June 24th (19 years ago ).❤️❤️ Congratulation!❤️❤️ Wishing you all the best!❤️❤️


----------



## Tayyyraee

COCOLUVR said:


> I was married on June 24th (19 years ago ).❤️❤️ Congratulation!❤️❤️ Wishing you all the best!❤️❤️


Thank you so much!!


----------



## for3v3rz

Reorganize my dresser for easy access to my work and weekend/go out bag.


----------



## Tayyyraee

Sarah wallet to go pick up dinner!


----------



## fyn72

Love this little cutie!


----------



## MooMooVT

EmmJay said:


> Casual Saturday’s.
> View attachment 4500443


You're making me love this bag! And who are those shoes from? They're SO cute!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Cannes in the passenger seat with me today! Maiden Voyage!


----------



## EmmJay

MooMooVT said:


> You're making me love this bag! And who are those shoes from? They're SO cute!



Thank you. The shoes are Converse. They’re no longer on the US site but are available on the U.K. site. https://www.converse.com/uk/en/regu...tar-paradise-prints-lift-low-top/563976C.html


----------



## Tayyyraee

Heading out for an overnight girls trip to the beach to beat this 108 California valley heat


----------



## Sandra.AT

I'm so in love with my new victoire bag and my new runaway sneakers


----------



## EmmJay

Vintage bag on this Sunday with lovely Camille. Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

TangerineKandy said:


> Cannes in the passenger seat with me today! Maiden Voyage!



I love the look of this gorgeous bag so much (but the practical side of me says it is too small and I don’t do hand carry, lol, I would love something (suitable for me) in reverse mono like the discontinued Triangle Softy).  Btw, I really like all the pieces of your capsule collection on the other thread — do you have a noir Montaigne too?


----------



## TangerineKandy

Iamminda said:


> I love the look of this gorgeous bag so much (but the practical side of me says it is too small and I don’t do hand carry, lol, I would love something (suitable for me) in reverse mono like the discontinued Triangle Softy).  Btw, I really like all the pieces of your capsule collection on the other thread — do you have a noir Montaigne too?


Thank you!! Haha I figured I'm allowed to have one relatively impractical bag and this is it! I do not have a Montaigne, however I really do love the way it looks and would love the bb size. I'm not really into hand carry either, I like being hands free.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

So in ❤️ with my PM Reverse


----------



## snibor

Sandra.AT said:


> I'm so in love with my new victoire bag and my new runaway sneakers


Looking fantastic!


----------



## Bagologist

Petite Boite Chapeau paired with black Valentino Rockstuds at a concert last night.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

So nice!!!



the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Had a small, informal gathering at a Hotel yesterday.
> 
> Leaving home.
> 
> View attachment 4412909
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412910
> 
> 
> Late night at the Hotel.
> 
> View attachment 4412907
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412908
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


----------



## Aliluvlv

Melfontana said:


> The Shops at Hudson Yards - cocktails and dinner  on this beautiful summer day!


 Love this!


----------



## cosima

Today with my Capucines in red with matching scarf Hermes


----------



## Cool Breeze

cosima said:


> View attachment 4501689
> View attachment 4501689
> View attachment 4501690
> View attachment 4501689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today with my Capucines in red with matching scarf Hermes


Gorgeous bag!!!! What is the size?  Thanks!


----------



## cosima

Cool Breeze said:


> Gorgeous bag!!!! What is the size?  Thanks!



Thank you very much! It‘s really a beautiful warm red, it‘s size BB.


----------



## chloebagfreak

EmmJay said:


> Headed out to run errands. Wearing the keys to the lock from my bag on my Tiffany padlock chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4499380
> 
> 
> View attachment 4499381


I LOVE your style
That bag looks amazing!!


----------



## EmmJay

chloebagfreak said:


> I LOVE your style
> That bag looks amazing!!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## pinklambies

First day out with my Twist! I fell in love with this bag back in 2015 when it first came out, and finally bought it last week! 
I don’t see this bag around town a lot... I wonder if it’s because it’s an older style or some other reason 
(And no, can’t bring myself to remove the plastic quite yet )


----------



## Iamminda

A quick Costco run on this Monday .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tayyyraee said:


> Brought my neverfull along with me to pick up my wedding dress today!
> View attachment 4500652


How exciting!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> A quick Costco run on this Monday .


 Love your beautiful Iena and the Laduree charm is perfect!  Lovely summer look M!


----------



## cheidel

Sandra.AT said:


> I'm so in love with my new victoire bag and my new runaway sneakers


Gorgeous bag, and love the cute sneakers!!!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> A quick Costco run on this Monday .


Cute!  Looks nice with the Laduree!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Love your beautiful Iena and the Laduree charm is perfect!  Lovely summer look M!





cheidel said:


> Cute!  Looks nice with the Laduree!



Thank you kindly A and C


----------



## COCOLUVR

pinklambies said:


> View attachment 4502168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day out with my Twist! I fell in love with this bag back in 2015 when it first came out, and finally bought it last week!
> I don’t see this bag around town a lot... I wonder if it’s because it’s an older style or some other reason
> (And no, can’t bring myself to remove the plastic quite yet )


Wait as long as you can to remove the plastic on the hardware. My favorite bag still have the plastic on the hardware. Beautiful bag! Congrats!


----------



## LV_4ever

The travels of Bond Street so far! On the plane and in Munich. Nymphenburg, Hofbrauhaus, and patiently waiting while I purchase a beautiful Chanel.


----------



## EmmJay

Camille and Bandouliere Strap on my HE.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Waiting patiently for the train with my trusty Estrella.  It’s a shame LV don’t make um like this anymore


----------



## Melfontana

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4502662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting patiently for the train with my trusty Estrella.  It’s a shame LV don’t make um like this anymore


I love this bag and so sad I missed out on it. Yours is in really great condition - Beautiful


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Melfontana said:


> I love this bag and so sad I missed out on it. Yours is in really great condition - Beautiful


Thank you.  I have seen a number of them for sale on EBAY.  Keep looking cause it is a great bag!


----------



## Cool Breeze

cosima said:


> Thank you very much! It‘s really a beautiful warm red, it‘s size BB.


Thanks for getting back to me so quickly.  It’s a gorgeous red and the perfect size.  Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## LuckyBitch

EmmJay said:


> Camille and Bandouliere Strap on my HE.
> View attachment 4502656
> 
> View attachment 4502657


EmmJay, I love your outfits and your wonderful bag collection but please, please, please don't put a LV Strap on a Hermès bag...  That's a no-go...


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Added the tiniest flair of LV to my outfit today with a monogram tag. I'm loving this maxi dress from Target + my new Cinderella heels!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> A quick Costco run on this Monday .


Love this combo IM! It's so nice that we're macaron twins. This combo reminds me of Easter eggs and minty ice cream


----------



## TC1

LuckyBitch said:


> EmmJay, I love your outfits and your wonderful bag collection but please, please, please don't put a LV Strap on a Hermès bag...  That's a no-go...


Well, that's your opinion..I wouldn't criticize other members choices though. It may be a no-go for you personally...but we are all free to do what we please with our bags & accessories


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love this combo IM! It's so nice that we're macaron twins. This combo reminds me of Easter eggs and minty ice cream



Thanks so much V .  Yeah for being my macaron twin .  I really love your beautiful maxi dress paired with the pretty pink tote — a perfect summer look .  And those amazing Cinderella shoes.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

EmmJay said:


> Camille and Bandouliere Strap on my HE.
> View attachment 4502656
> 
> View attachment 4502657



Absolutely love love love that navy dress in your 1st pic!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

LV_4ever said:


> The travels of Bond Street so far! On the plane and in Munich. Nymphenburg, Hofbrauhaus, and patiently waiting while I purchase a beautiful Chanel.
> 
> View attachment 4502424
> 
> View attachment 4502422
> 
> View attachment 4502425
> 
> View attachment 4502423



Travel + LV + Chanel = Good times!


----------



## EmmJay

LuckyBitch said:


> EmmJay, I love your outfits and your wonderful bag collection but please, please, please don't put a LV Strap on a Hermès bag...  That's a no-go...


 
Please, please know that my style is an expression of myself not anyone’s opinion of my style. I have *never* once regretted wearing something that I like. I have always understood and appreciated that I am not meant to conform to anyone’s idea of what is stylish *and* to be kind or be quiet. I am confident in who I am, always, in all ways. No one can dim my light!

A no-go for me is to criticize anyone’s style or attempt to project what I don’t like about a specific style on anyone.


----------



## EmmJay

TC1 said:


> Well, that's your opinion..I wouldn't criticize other members choices though. It may be a no-go for you personally...but we are all free to do what we please with our bags & accessories


 
Thank you!!


----------



## EmmJay

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Absolutely love love love that navy dress in your 1st pic!!



Thank you! It’s from Banana Republic.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

EmmJay said:


> Thank you! It’s from Banana Republic.



Thanks and it looks great on you. And btw your shoe collection is amazing.


----------



## EmmJay

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Thanks and it looks great on you. And btw your shoe collection is amazing.



You’re so sweet. Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Added the tiniest flair of LV to my outfit today with a monogram tag. I'm loving this maxi dress from Target + my new Cinderella heels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4502904
> View attachment 4502913


Especially love that tag idea!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Camille and Bandouliere Strap on my HE.
> View attachment 4502656
> 
> View attachment 4502657


Always so classy, and love the straps on “both” bags!  You can wear your straps on any bag you choose, because you do it with class!!!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Added the tiniest flair of LV to my outfit today with a monogram tag. I'm loving this maxi dress from Target + my new Cinderella heels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4502904
> View attachment 4502913


Very pretty!! Lovely bag.  Gorgeous shoes (I have the SM rhinestone Mules to match your shoes).


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Please, please know that my style is an expression of myself not anyone’s opinion of my style. I have *never* once regretted wearing something that I like. I have always understood and appreciated that I am not meant to conform to anyone’s idea of what is stylish *and* to be kind or be quiet. I am confident in who I am, always, in all ways. No one can dim my light!
> 
> A no-go for me is to criticize anyone’s style or attempt to project what I don’t like about a specific style on anyone.


Very well said!


----------



## BB8

EmmJay said:


> Camille and Bandouliere Strap on my HE.
> View attachment 4502656
> 
> View attachment 4502657


That navy blue dress looks like it was custom made for you! It's perfectly feminine and understated.


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Always so classy, and love the straps on “both” bags!  You can wear your straps on any bag you choose, because you do it with class!!!



You’re so sweet!! Thank you!!


----------



## EmmJay

BB8 said:


> That navy blue dress looks like it was custom made for you! It's perfectly feminine and understated.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> A quick Costco run on this Monday .


Super cute look, my friend.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Super cute look, my friend.



Thanks so much my dear DM


----------



## Starbux32




----------



## sweetpea_2009

Somewhat dreary day calls for my Siena. This is such a carefree roomy bag. Love the pop of color with red lining.


----------



## littleblackbag

EmmJay said:


> Casual Saturday’s.
> View attachment 4500443


I'm loving the colours on this Speedy. Looks fab!


----------



## EmmJay

littleblackbag said:


> I'm loving the colours on this Speedy. Looks fab!



Thank you! IMO, the colors makes it easy to style. I also appreciate that the canvas is not a true Damier Graphite. It’s more black and white than black and gray.


----------



## fabuleux

EmmJay said:


> Thank you! IMO, the colors makes it easy to style. I also appreciate that the canvas is not a true Damier Graphite. It’s more black and white than black and gray.


Yes. This looks MUCH BETTER than "tired and dull" Damier Graphite. I dig it!


----------



## Sandra.AT

snibor said:


> Looking fantastic!





cheidel said:


> Gorgeous bag, and love the cute sneakers!!!


Thank you I love this bag and these sneakers..they fit so well together


----------



## cheidel

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4503410
> View attachment 4503411


Very cute flower charm!


----------



## cheidel

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Somewhat dreary day calls for my Siena. This is such a carefree roomy bag. Love the pop of color with red lining.


Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Starbux32

cheidel said:


> Very cute flower charm!


Thank you!


----------



## MmeM124

In the buggy on a bike ride!




Plus why I need the buggy...


----------



## sweetpea_2009

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous bag!!!



Thank you!


----------



## LVKarin

Fally420 said:


> My new Castañer Carina Espadrilles in rojo rubi match my NeoNoé


Beautiful! I bought a pair of Castañer espadrilles (esparteñas) in Barcelona when I visited Spain a few years ago! They are a bit pricey but so beautiful and comfy ☺ ❤


----------



## leooh

LV keyholder is my staple piece..


----------



## Pagan

Enjoying Hōtō noodles in Japan. I discovered on this trip that a NF GM is my next purchase; my MM is definitely at capacity.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mylockme with a longer handle for function and a pop of lighter color.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Sunshine mama said:


> Mylockme with a longer handle for function and a pop of lighter color.



Beautiful bag and love the contrast with color of handle!


----------



## Sunshine mama

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Beautiful bag and love the contrast with color of handle!


Thank you very much!


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> Mylockme with a longer handle for function and a pop of lighter color.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Melfontana

At the Brow Bar - Benefits -  
Testing out the fraternal twin  
Love it the Same!!!


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> At the Brow Bar - Benefits -
> Testing out the fraternal twin
> Love it the Same!!!



Singing, “isn’t she lovely.”


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you EmmJay!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Mylockme with a longer handle for function and a pop of lighter color.


Such a classy and gory bag !!! I love the longer handle too.


----------



## atlpeach

Operation Handbag/SLG Rotation has ended, and it resulted in some realizations for me:

1) I’m truly and tote/hobo style girl.  My lifestyle is easy and carefree, and while I love all my bags, for day-to-day living, a larger, unstructured bag hanging right under my arm from my shoulder is what I love best. 

2) I want another purse! Lol!  Empreinte Melie in Noir or the Hina MM in  Noir?  

3) I adore my DE Neverfull GM.  I crowned her my absolute favorite in my collection.  Dressy, casual, rainy, sunny, big, small - she is everything.  And that little Zippy Coin Purse is super handy and roomy.  I find a use for it each and every day.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Melfontana

At the Brow Bar - Benefits -  
Testing out the fraternal twin  


EmmJay said:


> Singing, “isn’t she lovely.”


Its so funny how this little bag can make me :: every time I look at it!


----------



## EmmJay

atlpeach said:


> View attachment 4504679
> View attachment 4504680
> 
> 
> Operation Handbag/SLG Rotation has ended, and it resulted in some realizations for me:
> 
> 1) I’m truly and tote/hobo style girl.  My lifestyle is easy and carefree, and while I love all my bags, for day-to-day living, a larger, unstructured bag hanging right under my arm from my shoulder is what I love best.
> 
> 2) I want another purse! Lol!  Empreinte Melie in Noir or the Hina MM in  Noir?
> 
> 3) I adore my DE Neverfull GM.  I crowned her my absolute favorite in my collection.  Dressy, casual, rainy, sunny, big, small - she is everything.  And that little Zippy Coin Purse is super handy and roomy.  I find a use for it each and every day.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful collection!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Such a classy and gory bag !!! I love the longer handle too.


Thank you!


----------



## LHLarsen

atlpeach said:


> View attachment 4504679
> View attachment 4504680
> 
> 
> Operation Handbag/SLG Rotation has ended, and it resulted in some realizations for me:
> 
> 1) I’m truly and tote/hobo style girl.  My lifestyle is easy and carefree, and while I love all my bags, for day-to-day living, a larger, unstructured bag hanging right under my arm from my shoulder is what I love best.
> 
> 2) I want another purse! Lol!  Empreinte Melie in Noir or the Hina MM in  Noir?
> 
> 3) I adore my DE Neverfull GM.  I crowned her my absolute favorite in my collection.  Dressy, casual, rainy, sunny, big, small - she is everything.  And that little Zippy Coin Purse is super handy and roomy.  I find a use for it each and every day.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


I love this! Would you indulge me and post the dimensions of your NF GM with the sides pulled in?


----------



## MmeM124

Beach day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Melfontana said:


> At the Brow Bar - Benefits -
> Testing out the fraternal twin
> Love it the Same!!!


Such a cute bag! Just curious...what do you usually carry in this cutie pie?


----------



## karman

One of my original LV pieces, definitely one of the first I have that was brand new.

DH (then DBF) bought for me for Valentines Day....in 2006?? Pomme d’Amour vernis cles. Heading out for lunch and leaving the big tote behind in my class.


----------



## atlpeach

LHLarsen said:


> I love this! Would you indulge me and post the dimensions of your NF GM with the sides pulled in?



Certainly! Here are pictures and measurements:


Base is 15-inches long/wide. 



Base is 8-inches deep.  



12-inches tall



Top is 12-inches long/wide when cinched in and fastened with oval-shaped Mautto rings. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## atlpeach

EmmJay said:


> Beautiful collection!!


Thank you!  Your collection is gorgeous.  Love all your stylish, unique pieces!


----------



## EmmJay

atlpeach said:


> Thank you!  Your collection is gorgeous.  Love all your stylish, unique pieces!



Thank you!!


----------



## EmmJay

Hanging with Queen Dauphine!


----------



## Starbux32

EmmJay said:


> Hanging with Queen Dauphine!
> View attachment 4505092
> View attachment 4505093


That outfit is gorgeous!


----------



## EmmJay

Starbux32 said:


> That outfit is gorgeous!



Thank you!!


----------



## LHLarsen

atlpeach said:


> Certainly! Here are pictures and measurements:
> View attachment 4505016
> 
> Base is 15-inches long/wide.
> 
> View attachment 4505017
> 
> Base is 8-inches deep.
> 
> View attachment 4505018
> 
> 12-inches tall
> 
> View attachment 4505019
> 
> Top is 12-inches long/wide when cinched in and fastened with oval-shaped Mautto rings.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thank you! This is so helpful!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Long weekend girls trip to Florida


----------



## Melfontana

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a cute bag! Just curious...what do you usually carry in this cutie pie?


Thank you 
The round coin purse, key fob for my car, lip balm, hand sanitizer, mints, a bunch of card and cash. A bit more will fit but the key clues definitely does not fit.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!


I wanted to write  gorgeous and not gory !!!


----------



## mdcx

MainlyBailey said:


> Long weekend girls trip to Florida


Such a pretty Mon Mono combination!


----------



## swags

Batignolles out to dinner


----------



## MainlyBailey

mdcx said:


> Such a pretty Mon Mono combination!


 thanj you! Love my weekend trips- sometimes I plan one just to use these


----------



## littleblackbag

EmmJay said:


> Hanging with Queen Dauphine!
> View attachment 4505092
> View attachment 4505093


Awesome outfit. Love this look so much, and Dauphine looks fab!


----------



## EmmJay

littleblackbag said:


> Awesome outfit. Love this look so much, and Dauphine looks fab!



Thank you!


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Hanging with Queen Dauphine!
> View attachment 4505092
> View attachment 4505093


EmmJay I :: your bag rotation and I :: how every single bag you have always looks fabulous on you. 
Your style is always on point!


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> EmmJay I :: your bag rotation and I :: how every single bag you have always looks fabulous on you.
> Your style is always on point!



Thank you so much! If I had to go to the office daily, I wouldn’t rotate as frequently. Our office is business casual (more casual than business) but I’m generally team overdressed.


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Thank you so much! If I had to go to the office daily, I wouldn’t rotate as frequently. Our office is business casual (more casual than business) but I’m generally team overdressed.


Over dressed is always better then underdressed . Unfortunately I have to enjoy my bags during the summer months and weekends because in my field people throw a lot of shade and side eye :/


----------



## Dextersmom

EmmJay said:


> Hanging with Queen Dauphine!
> View attachment 4505092
> View attachment 4505093


Beautiful everything!!!


----------



## EmmJay

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful everything!!!



Thank you sweet DM!!


----------



## karman

Long weekend = nano time!


----------



## ditzydi

My reverse PM sitting at the dealership getting an inspection.


----------



## EmmJay

karman said:


> Long weekend = nano time!



Love it and the romper. I am a romper fanatic but they rarely fit me due to my height of 5’10”.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## karman

EmmJay said:


> Love it and the romper. I am a romper fanatic but they rarely fit me due to my height of 5’10”.  Have a great weekend!


Thank you! I’m just 5’7” and they tend to be just right especially since I have a short torso!


----------



## MooMooVT

EmmJay said:


> Love it and the romper. I am a romper fanatic but they rarely fit me due to my height of 5’10”.  Have a great weekend!


Same. Never enough torso or leg.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> I wanted to write  gorgeous and not gory !!!


----------



## mdcx

EmmJay said:


> Love it and the romper. I am a romper fanatic but they rarely fit me due to my height of 5’10”.  Have a great weekend!


I have to jump in here and recommend Asos Tall section. They have a ton of playsuits, jumpsuits, everything for us tall gals!


----------



## EmmJay

mdcx said:


> I have to jump in here and recommend Asos Tall section. They have a ton of playsuits, jumpsuits, everything for us tall gals!



Thank you! I love ASOS and I’ve ordered from them too.


----------



## dmmiller

Artsy on the way home from work...sharing her seat with my b-day balloon.


----------



## missconvy

atlpeach said:


> View attachment 4504679
> View attachment 4504680
> 
> 
> 1) I’m truly and tote/hobo style girl.  My lifestyle is easy and carefree, and while I love all my bags, for day-to-day living, a larger, unstructured bag hanging right under my arm from my shoulder is what I love best.
> 
> I’m the same. I don’t like crossbody or long shoulder.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

dmmiller said:


> View attachment 4506324
> 
> Artsy on the way home from work...sharing her seat with my b-day balloon.


Happy Birthday Lovely bouquet and pic with your LV!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dmmiller said:


> View attachment 4506324
> 
> Artsy on the way home from work...sharing her seat with my b-day balloon.


Happy birthday !


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

New Valentino slides to match my khaki bags 
I noticed khaki colour is hard to capture - it changes constantly


----------



## Melfontana

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> New Valentino slides to match my khaki bags
> I noticed khaki colour is hard to capture - it changes constantly
> View attachment 4506328
> View attachment 4506333


That’s a perfect match :: I haven’t seen that color - I like them a lot!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Melfontana said:


> That’s a perfect match :: I haven’t seen that color - I like them a lot!


Thanks M! Only Luisaviaroma has them now As a khaki lover I figured I'd get my hands on everything I can this year before another 10 year lull kicks in lol


----------



## karman

dmmiller said:


> View attachment 4506324
> 
> Artsy on the way home from work...sharing her seat with my b-day balloon.


Happy birthday! Lovely birthday flowers as well


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Hanging with Queen Dauphine!
> View attachment 4505092
> View attachment 4505093


Gorgeous bag, lovely dress!!!


----------



## leechiyong

At the ballpark:


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Flower Hobo.  I know this bag isn't vey popular, but I just love it.


----------



## leooh

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Flower Hobo.  I know this bag isn't vey popular, but I just love it.


Hello DM! Looking fab as usual!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous bag, lovely dress!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> New Valentino slides to match my khaki bags
> I noticed khaki colour is hard to capture - it changes constantly
> View attachment 4506328
> View attachment 4506333



They match so beautifully V  — this khaki color is quite special.  Congrats on these stylish slides (love those rockstuds).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Flower Hobo.  I know this bag isn't vey popular, but I just love it.



Beautiful look DM .  I think the Flower Hobo is a really great looking hobo — it’s always nice to see one on the forum here.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Flower Hobo.  I know this bag isn't vey popular, but I just love it.



Looks great on you! I have a flower hobo and love mine. I know some have had some big issues with the corners on the bottom but I haven’t encountered that issue. I hope yours is holding up well.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Flower Hobo.  I know this bag isn't vey popular, but I just love it.


Very pretty bag and looks great on you! If I didn’t carry so much stuff I would have one myself!


----------



## EmmJay

Sharing my love of the gorgeous Speedy B with @travelbliss


----------



## travelbliss

EmmJay said:


> Sharing my love of the gorgeous Speedy B with @travelbliss
> View attachment 4506761



Oh....that's fabulous....great photo.  You totally rock that bag !!  Loving the tassel.....was thinking about adding some sort of LV charm etc but nothing came to mind and you nailed it.    Thanks so much for sharing !!


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Sharing my love of the gorgeous Speedy B with @travelbliss
> View attachment 4506761


EmmJay your pics are really great!  Every time I see you carry this bag I love the way you coordinate it with your outfits. I’m now considering this bag ::


----------



## EmmJay

travelbliss said:


> Oh....that's fabulous....great photo.  You totally rock that bag !!  Loving the tassel.....was thinking about adding some sort of LV charm etc but nothing came to mind and you nailed it.    Thanks so much for sharing !!



The tassel is TB and the bag charm is from my favorite home decor store, Z Gallerie.


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> EmmJay your pics are really great!  Every time I see you carry this bag I love the way you coordinate it with your outfits. I’m now considering this bag ::



Thank you!! Yesterday, I carried this bag and received so many compliments. It’s so chic and easy to style. The red stripe on my dress is edited to avoid flashing everyone. LOL


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Thank you!! Yesterday, I carried this bag and received so many compliments. It’s so chic and easy to style. The red stripe on my dress is edited to avoid flashing everyone. LOL


Lmao :: the red strip totally looks like part of the dress - wow - that’s a great edit!


----------



## Dextersmom

Carrieshaver said:


> Very pretty bag and looks great on you! If I didn’t carry so much stuff I would have one myself!


Thank you. 


leooh said:


> Hello DM! Looking fab as usual!


Thanks, sweet leooh. 



Iamminda said:


> Beautiful look DM .  I think the Flower Hobo is a really great looking hobo — it’s always nice to see one on the forum here.


Thanks, my friend. 



atlsweetpea11 said:


> Looks great on you! I have a flower hobo and love mine. I know some have had some big issues with the corners on the bottom but I haven’t encountered that issue. I hope yours is holding up well.


Thank you. :flowers. Mine still looks perfect, though I do rotate my bags quite a bit and am careful with them.


----------



## Mattmatts-momma

My girl on the way to Florida last week.


----------



## Starbux32

EmmJay said:


> Sharing my love of the gorgeous Speedy B with @travelbliss
> View attachment 4506761


Nice! You need your own catalogue of fashion and LV, LVoe it and thanks for sharing!


----------



## EmmJay

Starbux32 said:


> Nice! You need your own catalogue of fashion and LV, LVoe it and thanks for sharing!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## karman

EmmJay said:


> Thank you!! Yesterday, I carried this bag and received so many compliments. It’s so chic and easy to style. The red stripe on my dress is edited to avoid flashing everyone. LOL





Melfontana said:


> Lmao :: the red strip totally looks like part of the dress - wow - that’s a great edit!



Agreed! Great outfit and great editing skills


----------



## blondiekinz

Mattmatts-momma said:


> My girl on the way to Florida last week.


Is that the PM?


----------



## dmmiller

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Birthday Lovely bouquet and pic with your LV!


Thank you!


----------



## dmmiller

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy birthday !


Thank you!


----------



## dmmiller

karman said:


> Happy birthday! Lovely birthday flowers as well


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Sharing my love of the gorgeous Speedy B with @travelbliss
> View attachment 4506761


Love that bag, and you always look so cute!  (Edited?? I thought the red stripe was part of the dress!)


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Rain or shine this gal is ready to go! Saturday retail therapy with the hubby


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Love that bag, and you always look so cute!  (Edited?? I thought the red stripe was part of the dress!)


Thank you so much!! The edit was necessary. LOL


----------



## Lisa_S

Off to a wedding! Using my Sevigne Clutch in Epi (Carmine) from 2013! LV is timeless.


----------



## fabuleux

Lisa_S said:


> Off to a wedding! Using my Sevigne Clutch in Epi (Carmine) from 2013! LV is timeless.
> 
> View attachment 4507075


2013 is only 6 years ago...


----------



## Melfontana

Carefree and Casual - the double zip :: volunteering at my daughters show working the wine and cheese table LOL
I had to add the second picture because of the “box” wine ::laughing:


----------



## MooMooVT

Melfontana said:


> EmmJay your pics are really great!  Every time I see you carry this bag I love the way you coordinate it with your outfits. I’m now considering this bag ::


Same! I keep seeing @EmmJay's enabling pics and want this bag.


----------



## bbkctpf

Melfontana said:


> Carefree and Casual - the double zip :: volunteering at my daughters show working the wine and cheese table LOL
> I had to add the second picture because of the “box” wine ::laughing:


When was this one out?  Love this color!


----------



## Melfontana

bbkctpf said:


> When was this one out?  Love this color!


Thank you, it’s still available online. I purchased it when it was first released in January.


----------



## Mattmatts-momma

blondiekinz said:


> Is that the PM?


Yes, the PM.  It’s really big enough for what I carry.


----------



## Starbux32

Back to one of my big bags that I wasn't able to carry for a while due to injury. Still can't put too much in it because I can't have too much weight on my shoulders but it sure feels good to carry this bag again!!!


----------



## Jordyaddict

This happened today! 
With my trusted speedy B 25


----------



## EmmJay

New strap for my newest girl.


----------



## Starbux32

EmmJay said:


> New strap for my newest girl.
> View attachment 4507589
> 
> 
> View attachment 4507590


I really like this version of it


----------



## EmmJay

Starbux32 said:


> I really like this version of it



Thank you!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Flower Hobo.  I know this bag isn't vey popular, but I just love it.


I love this bag! It looks great on you DM  Happy Summer!!


----------



## Dextersmom

chloebagfreak said:


> I love this bag! It looks great on you DM  Happy Summer!!


You are so kind, chloebagfreak. Thank you.


----------



## jennarae86

EmmJay said:


> Sharing my love of the gorgeous Speedy B with @travelbliss
> View attachment 4506761


Absolutely love the Js with this look!!!


----------



## kandicenicole

My favorite speedy and a matcha tea latte (with boba) at work


----------



## EmmJay

jennarae86 said:


> Absolutely love the Js with this look!!!



Thank you, they’re my fave.


----------



## myfirstchanel

5 year anniversary


----------



## cajhingle

Felicie with me ⛪️


----------



## Work_For_Purse

kandicenicole said:


> My favorite speedy and a matcha tea latte (with boba) at work
> View attachment 4508121


Looks so yummy


----------



## SympathyDuet

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 4508178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felicie with me ⛪️



This is absolutely stunning! Sorry I missed this one. It's fabulous!


----------



## Sandra.AT

I just love my new runaway sneakers.. they fit to everything and are soo comfortable to wear


----------



## Jordyaddict

Jungle pochette double zip came to the vets to get the next round of flea and worm tablets this morning .


----------



## fyn72

Jordyaddict said:


> Jungle pochette double zip came to the vets to get the next round of flea and worm tablets this morning .
> View attachment 4508335


Cute! The bag and the doggie


----------



## LV_4ever

Happy hour spritz in Rome!


----------



## KeepCalmBuyBags

Dressed up with a balloon charm today


----------



## elinda

Pochette Accessoire with a long strap - my favorite holiday bag; goes easily under or over a trench coat!


----------



## Melfontana

iPhone Charms case in action :: Incase anyone is wondering about the “LV Bling”


----------



## Iamminda

Melfontana said:


> iPhone Charms case in action :: Incase anyone is wondering about the “LV Bling”



What a pretty picture .  May I say you have beautiful flawless skin.  And the charms are really cute.


----------



## CoCoBelle

Ladies Night, featuring The Victoire...


----------



## Melfontana

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty picture .  May I say you have beautiful flawless skin.  And the charms are really cute.


Thank you so much


----------



## EmmJay

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty picture .  May I say you have beautiful flawless skin.  And the charms are really cute.



I agree!! Very beautiful and I love the case and sunnies.


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> I agree!! Very beautiful and I love the case and sunnies.


Thank You ::


----------



## cheidel

Starbux32 said:


> Back to one of my big bags that I wasn't able to carry for a while due to injury. Still can't put too much in it because I can't have too much weight on my shoulders but it sure feels good to carry this bag again!!!
> View attachment 4507546


She’s a beauty!!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Sandra.AT said:


> I just love my new runaway sneakers.. they fit to everything and are soo comfortable to wear



Love all the different looks!


----------



## Starbux32

cheidel said:


> She’s a beauty!!!


Thank you!


----------



## leooh

Capucines all packed for tomorrow!


----------



## Sandra.AT

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Love all the different looks!


Thank you so much


----------



## ivonna

Out with my V tote bb


----------



## ditzydi

Me taking Sasha out to go buy school supplies for my son and our neighbor’s kids this morning.  I also geeked out and monogrammed my Apple Watch background.  Exciting life.


----------



## PurseLoverDK

ditzydi said:


> Me taking Sasha out to go buy school supplies for my son and our neighbor’s kids this morning.  I also geeked out and monogrammed my Apple Watch background.  Exciting life.


I really miss my PM in the reverse mono, it's so beautiful!!!  The sides were cracking after only wearing it maybe 15 times, so I exchanged it for the pm in the noir empreinte.  Btw, love your apple watch background!!!!


----------



## leooh

Out for dinner


----------



## Sunshine mama

brymatpaq said:


> I really miss my PM in the reverse mono, it's so beautiful!!!  The sides were cracking after only wearing it maybe 15 times, so I exchanged it for the pm in the noir empreinte.  Btw, love your apple watch background!!!!


Me too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leooh said:


> Out for dinner


Omg! My eyes are all over your picture... from your beautiful RED bag to the coffee to th fries and to the hamburger.... and the cycle is viscous!


----------



## leooh

Sunshine mama said:


> Omg! My eyes are all over your picture... from your beautiful RED bag to the coffee to th fries and to the hamburger.... and the cycle is viscous!


Thanks! Go grab an impossible burger now! the truffle fries were TDF
However I think the star of the table is of course the red Capucines


----------



## Sunshine mama

leooh said:


> Thanks! Go grab an impossible burger now! the truffle fries were TDF
> However I think the star of the table is of course the red Capucines


I agree! The red!!!!!
How do you like the impossible burger?


----------



## leooh

Sunshine mama said:


> I agree! The red!!!!!
> How do you like the impossible burger?


I’ve been a vegetarian since young, so the texture was just ok for me, I prefer a vegetable patty or portobello mushroom instead. However my non vegetarian friends were amazed by the texture, and said it was very very good! I’m just glad there’s a vegetarian option when I dine with them


----------



## ditzydi

brymatpaq said:


> I really miss my PM in the reverse mono, it's so beautiful!!!  The sides were cracking after only wearing it maybe 15 times, so I exchanged it for the pm in the noir empreinte.  Btw, love your apple watch background!!!!



Thanks!  I read through like 200+ posts on the PM thread and decided to still take my chances on this thing.  I hope the fate of others does not befall my Sasha.  Ha.


----------



## snibor

leooh said:


> Out for dinner


The bag looks amazing, as does the food!


----------



## Melfontana

leooh said:


> Out for dinner


Your bag is gorgeous- the perfect shade of red!


----------



## leooh

snibor said:


> The bag looks amazing, as does the food!





Melfontana said:


> Your bag is gorgeous- the perfect shade of red!



Thank you my dears


----------



## Sunshine mama

leooh said:


> I’ve been a vegetarian since young, so the texture was just ok for me, I prefer a vegetable patty or portobello mushroom instead. However my non vegetarian friends were amazed by the texture, and said it was very very good! I’m just glad there’s a vegetarian option when I dine with them


Thank you.  Have you tried the incredible burger as well?


----------



## twerkin4abirkinn

Running errands today with my newborn and toddler. Palm Springs Mini & Bom Dia Mules!


----------



## Iamminda

leooh said:


> Out for dinner



I agree with everyone else — your Cap and your dinner are both amazing and drool-worthy


----------



## EmmJay

Having lunch with my key pouch from 2005.


----------



## SympathyDuet

Melfontana said:


> iPhone Charms case in action :: Incase anyone is wondering about the “LV Bling”


Ummm love!!! And look how fabulous you are! Great pic!


----------



## SympathyDuet

EmmJay said:


> Having lunch with my key pouch from 2005.
> View attachment 4510181


Your fries just got outclassed!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Work work work


----------



## serybrazil

Working....hard...or hardly working


----------



## leooh

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  Have you tried the incredible burger as well?


I’ve never heard of the incredible burger, is it similar to the impossible burger? I’m in Singapore though, so it may not be available here. Hope to try it sometime!


----------



## leooh

Iamminda said:


> I agree with everyone else — your Cap and your dinner are both amazing and drool-worthy


Thank you my dear IM


----------



## leooh

Melfontana said:


> iPhone Charms case in action :: Incase anyone is wondering about the “LV Bling”


Hi beautiful!


----------



## Melfontana

SympathyDuet said:


> Ummm love!!! And look how fabulous you are! Great pic!


Thank you


----------



## Melfontana

leooh said:


> Hi beautiful!


Thank you ::


----------



## Margarette_

In defense of the LV Speedy 30 not B. I traveled with this for a work conference and it was very easy to tote around - It does what it should it travels well - and overall I found the bag less heavy than my Neverfull MM.


----------



## karman

Jordyaddict said:


> Jungle pochette double zip came to the vets to get the next round of flea and worm tablets this morning .
> View attachment 4508335



Cute pup! 



KeepCalmBuyBags said:


> View attachment 4508631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed up with a balloon charm today



Lovely patina on your Speedy!



Melfontana said:


> iPhone Charms case in action :: Incase anyone is wondering about the “LV Bling”



Yes! I love it. If I had this phone case I'd have to resist really swinging my phone around on the chain...


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Rotation back to my PM and first ever bandeau. It’s not the best wrap job but the best I could do lol


----------



## cheidel

ditzydi said:


> Me taking Sasha out to go buy school supplies for my son and our neighbor’s kids this morning.  I also geeked out and monogrammed my Apple Watch background.  Exciting life.


Lovely bag, and the Apple Watch background is really cute!!!


----------



## cheidel

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Rotation back to my PM and first ever bandeau. It’s not the best wrap job but the best I could do lol


Lovely beauties, and your wrap job looks perfect to me!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

cheidel said:


> Lovely beauties, and your wrap job looks perfect to me!



Thank you @cheidel!


----------



## leechiyong

Essential Trunk at Costco:


----------



## leooh

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Rotation back to my PM and first ever bandeau. It’s not the best wrap job but the best I could do lol


I think this bandeau goes so well with the mono PM! I’ve been falling back in love with mono lately, I wonder why


----------



## Babyblue033

My latest work combo.


----------



## luvspurses

cheidel said:


> Palermo GM enjoying her first time out!


this pic just inspired me to pick up a preloved palermo gm : )


----------



## Fancypantsbags

At the salon


----------



## sweetpea_2009

leooh said:


> I think this bandeau goes so well with the mono PM! I’ve been falling back in love with mono lately, I wonder why



Thank you! My wonderful CA was the one that picked it out for me. I go back and forth between my mono pieces and my other leather bags. Each are so unique in personalities and vibe. The mono PM is one of my faves. I can wear it with jeans or  my suits.


----------



## starrynite_87

Emilie and I enjoying a refreshing Bloody Mary in Ocean City


----------



## cheidel

luvspurses said:


> this pic just inspired me to pick up a preloved palermo gm : )


Great!!  She is preloved too, and a lovely bag.


----------



## missconvy

Waiting for me after a long day of work. She’s been working hard


----------



## EmmJay

Monogram Pop Bandouliere.


----------



## Iluvhaute

Jungle Double Zip and I having dinner in Panera. Such a cute and easy bag.


----------



## Foxy trini

First time taking this baby out for a spin! I can’t believe I almost returned her! Whatever was I thinking?


----------



## EmmJay

Foxy trini said:


> First time taking this baby out for a spin! I can’t believe I almost returned her! Whatever was I thinking?



Temporary insanity!! So glad you kept her. She’s gorgeous!!


----------



## karman

First week with my Catogram Neverfull. Doesn’t match my outfit but I don’t really care! Still getting used to carrying a tote. I’m definitely a small bag girl.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

EmmJay said:


> Monogram Pop Bandouliere.
> View attachment 4511262
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511263
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511264



Love the outfit! The strap looks great on that H!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Essential Trunk at Costco:
> View attachment 4510602


This bag always makes me smile.


----------



## EmmJay

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Love the outfit! The strap looks great on that H!



Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Monogram Pop Bandouliere.
> View attachment 4511262
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511263
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511264


Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## cheidel

karman said:


> First week with my Catogram Neverfull. Doesn’t match my outfit but I don’t really care! Still getting used to carrying a tote. I’m definitely a small bag girl.


I think it looks great with your outfit!  The colors of the cats on the bag seem to match the colors of the flowers in your blouse.


----------



## karman

cheidel said:


> I think it looks great with your outfit!  The colors of the cats on the bag seem to match the colors of the flowers in your blouse.


Thank you! I didn’t even notice that haha!


----------



## 23adeline

At KLCC LV Time Capsules Opening Ceremony last month


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer Mini


----------



## 23adeline

Milla at hair salon


----------



## 23adeline

Rose Des Vents


----------



## 23adeline

Random pics of City Steamer Mini, Montaigne BB studs and Love Note clutch


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Cute, cute, cute!



Thank you!


----------



## leooh

Using as a clutch today


----------



## leooh

Am at my sister’s place, my youngest niece is starting pre-school! Her sister proudly showed off the smiggle backpack, and I had to take off a picture with my TP26 My sister commented “Another new LV piece?” and we recalled how our parents had two very old mono TPs. Years after though my mum admitted those were fake LVs when she didn’t know better and bought overseas on her honeymoon. Two years ago I gifted her very first LV DE wallet and 6 ring keyholder, which she proudly carries everyday now


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> At KLCC LV Time Capsules Opening Ceremony last month
> View attachment 4511655
> 
> View attachment 4511656
> View attachment 4511657
> View attachment 4511658


Love the  whole outfit. And I love your dress!


----------



## starrynite_87

Emilie and funnel cake on the boardwalk


----------



## hers4eva

*SLGs enjoying a beautiful summer day*


----------



## EmmJay

hers4eva said:


> *SLGs enjoying a beautiful summer day*


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## EmmJay

Monogram Pop headed to HIIT.


----------



## mnl

Having lunch with Giant OnTheGo


----------



## fyn72

Friday night late night shopping. Didn’t buy anything. Had a nice dinner though


----------



## Catbaglover

leooh said:


> Out for dinner


Your bag is beautiful. And your meals looks so yummy! BTW, where did you find the Impossible burger? In our area, the only decent vegetarian burger we've found is the Beyond Meat burger at Whole Foods cafe.


----------



## leooh

Catbaglover said:


> Your bag is beautiful. And your meals looks so yummy! BTW, where did you find the Impossible burger? In our area, the only decent vegetarian burger we've found is the Beyond Meat burger at Whole Foods cafe.


Thank you catbaglover!  Yes I’ve had some wonderful meals lately! Where are you situated? I’m in Singapore, where there’re many vegetarian restaurants around. I’ve had the Impossible burger at PS cafe, and also Omakase Burger, think many other western restaurants offer this option too. As for Beyond Meat burger, I’ve seen it being offered at some restaurants, but haven’t tried it yet. Yay for delicious vegetarian options!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## viewwing

fyn72 said:


> Friday night late night shopping. Didn’t buy anything. Had a nice dinner though


Love the look! Very classy....


----------



## Catbaglover

leooh said:


> Thank you catbaglover!  Yes I’ve had some wonderful meals lately! Where are you situated? I’m in Singapore, where there’re many vegetarian restaurants around. I’ve had the Impossible burger at PS cafe, and also Omakase Burger, think many other western restaurants offer this option too. As for Beyond Meat burger, I’ve seen it being offered at some restaurants, but haven’t tried it yet. Yay for delicious vegetarian options!
> Have a great weekend!



Singapore?! That's a long way from here. I'm from a farther out suburb - fairly near Chicago, Illinois. I've never been to Singapore, although my hubby visited there once and was so impressed with your country! He raved about the cleanliness, the kindness and respect, and the great seafood, etc.  Anyway, thanks for replying - and for the wishes. That was very sweet of you. You are so lucky to have great veggie burger restaurants nearby. I'm impatiently waiting for restaurants here in the suburbs to offer veggie burger options.  By the way, I hope you are enjoying your weekend, too!


----------



## leooh

Catbaglover said:


> Singapore?! That's a long way from here. I'm from a farther out suburb - fairly near Chicago, Illinois. I've never been to Singapore, although my hubby visited there once and was so impressed with your country! He raved about the cleanliness, the kindness and respect, and the great seafood, etc.  Anyway, thanks for replying - and for the wishes. That was very sweet of you. You are so lucky to have great veggie burger restaurants nearby. I'm impatiently waiting for restaurants here in the suburbs to offer veggie burger options.  By the way, I hope you are enjoying your weekend, too!


That’s very sweet of you too!
Yes I’ve been enjoying the long weekend, in honour of Singapore’s 54th birthday, lots of family gatherings and shopping and good food, though I really need to stay away from the luxury boutiques! I’m sure impossible burger will find its way to you soon! May I warmly invite you to visit Singapore with your hubby soon? We are very small, but really prettyI hope to visit USA one day, I’ve never been there before!


----------



## fyn72

viewwing said:


> Love the look! Very classy....


Aww! Thank you!


----------



## chloebagfreak

fyn72 said:


> Friday night late night shopping. Didn’t buy anything. Had a nice dinner though


Love the whole look!
I missed out on that scarf Stunning!
That bag is one of my favs I forgot the name?


----------



## fyn72

chloebagfreak said:


> Love the whole look!
> I missed out on that scarf Stunning!
> That bag is one of my favs


Thank you!  Oh really? The Leopard stole is still available isn't it? The bag isn't anymore though.


----------



## leooh

@DrTr 
Finally brought her out today! Bare essentials, but my mum and sis both loved it It’s a little mini for my plus size frame, but I am determined to rock it anyway Love love love the vintage look! I’ll be looking for mono SLGs to pair with it, mono obsessed lately! Maybe when I get my year end bonus


----------



## chloebagfreak

fyn72 said:


> Thank you!  Oh really? The Leopard stole is still available isn't it? The bag isn't anymore though.


I cannot find it on the US site, but the EU site says call for availability. Not sure if they would ship to the US. I can call client services tomorrow to see
Thanks!


----------



## pink_cupcakes

Trevi for the weekend! Didn't change from work because of the rains.


----------



## Jordyaddict

Another day and still not changed out of this bag!
Current having a girls day out for lunch in Covent Gardens with my sister and mum then off to the theatre


----------



## jenlynne25

atlpeach said:


> View attachment 4504679
> View attachment 4504680
> 
> 
> Operation Handbag/SLG Rotation has ended, and it resulted in some realizations for me:
> 
> 1) I’m truly and tote/hobo style girl.  My lifestyle is easy and carefree, and while I love all my bags, for day-to-day living, a larger, unstructured bag hanging right under my arm from my shoulder is what I love best.
> 
> 2) I want another purse! Lol!  Empreinte Melie in Noir or the Hina MM in  Noir?
> 
> 3) I adore my DE Neverfull GM.  I crowned her my absolute favorite in my collection.  Dressy, casual, rainy, sunny, big, small - she is everything.  And that little Zippy Coin Purse is super handy and roomy.  I find a use for it each and every day.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Is the bottom right just the PA NM in mono with the adjustable mono strap?  Looks like the perfect combo!


----------



## jenlynne25

elinda said:


> View attachment 4508694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pochette Accessoire with a long strap - my favorite holiday bag; goes easily under or over a trench coat!


What strap do you use with it?


----------



## hers4eva

EmmJay said:


> Gorgeous!!!




That’s so sweet of you to say  thank you


----------



## Jolena Angeline

Keepall, Beach Pouch and DE key cle in St. Louis to see the Cardinals


----------



## Starbux32




----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4512644


At first glance,  I thought this was my picture cuz I have the same bag, and I frequent SB!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Alma still tagging along. 
I love how inconspicuous this bag is depending on how I turn the bag.


----------



## mak1203

leooh said:


> Using as a clutch today


I just love Epi in Indigo. I use my NF Pochette as a clutch all the time!


----------



## jenlynne25

At the park with the Siena PM!


----------



## leooh

mak1203 said:


> I just love Epi in Indigo. I use my NF Pochette as a clutch all the time!


High Five! I have never ever used my NF pochette though, it’s so thin I bypass it every time. Just read on the LV hack thread that I could use the thin Pochette Felicie wallet inserts to use as a wallet, would be trying out soon and hopefully make it useful!


----------



## jenlynne25

leooh said:


> High Five! I have never ever used my NF pochette though, it’s so thin I bypass it every time. Just read on the LV hack thread that I could use the thin Pochette Felicie wallet inserts to use as a wallet, would be trying out soon and hopefully make it useful!


I sold mine because it served no purpose for me other than to hold receipts.  Other people stuff them and it stretches the canvas and doesn’t look as sleek but it might be useful then. Lol I have a mini PA and am stalking the PA mono so didn’t see much purpose for that pouch.


----------



## reason24

EmmJay said:


> Monogram Pop headed to HIIT.
> View attachment 4512163


where is the central table from? I love her


----------



## leooh

jenlynne25 said:


> I sold mine because it served no purpose for me other than to hold receipts.  Other people stuff them and it stretches the canvas and doesn’t look as sleek but it might be useful then. Lol I have a mini PA and am stalking the PA mono so didn’t see much purpose for that pouch.


I’ve thought of selling mine, but as my neverfull is in the MWT collection it’s extra pretty so I can’t bear to sell it.. I am eyeing the new scam bag in rose, to separate the mono pouches for use!


----------



## bbkctpf

Going to the mall with this little guy - Favorite PM, got this when it first came out!


----------



## bbkctpf

Any tips for storing this bag? I noticed theres a like down the middle now, possibly from the magnet?  Should I store it opened?  TIA


----------



## EmmJay

reason24 said:


> where is the central table from? I love her



Thank you! It’s the Timber coffee table from Z Gallerie. It’s a beautiful low maintenance piece. https://www.zgallerie.com/p-10418-timber-coffee-table.aspx


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My Jungle NF in Noir ❤️


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Jungle NF ❤️


----------



## EmmJay

Carrieshaver said:


> Jungle NF ❤️


Looks lovely on you!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the  whole outfit. And I love your dress!


Oh thank you


----------



## cheidel

Jolena Angeline said:


> View attachment 4512621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keepall, Beach Pouch and DE key cle in St. Louis to see the Cardinals


Love your Keepall, gorgeous color!!!


----------



## cheidel

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4512644


Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> My Alma still tagging along.
> I love how inconspicuous this bag is depending on how I turn the bag.


Beautiful Alma!!!


----------



## viewwing

bbkctpf said:


> Going to the mall with this little guy - Favorite PM, got this when it first came out!


I think the crease is a known issue. Check the favorite clubhouse. Many have gotten an exchange for this problem.


----------



## LuckyBitch

pink_cupcakes said:


> Trevi for the weekend! Didn't change from work because of the rains.


The Trevi is such a beauty❤


----------



## taya19

leooh said:


> Capucines all packed for tomorrow!


I love the red capucines ❤ I wonder why there aren't many posts for this bag. Do you think it's a classic or will it it be discontinued anytime? I have it in 
Galet and I love it too.


----------



## karman

Pochette with chain strap for the weekend!


----------



## Melfontana

Carrieshaver said:


> Jungle NF ❤️


Looks beautiful on you - I’m so happy you were able to get it


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Saturday LV friends 
Here's my Neverfull walking to a BBQ in the park. Don't mind my smooshed toes, I changed from heels to slides - one of the best feelings ever lol


----------



## elinda

jenlynne25 said:


> What strap do you use with it?


It’s a strap from Alma BB


----------



## Sherbear15

Gracefully slouchy @ chick-fil-a


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Saturday LV friends
> Here's my Neverfull walking to a BBQ in the park. Don't mind my smooshed toes, I changed from heels to slides - one of the best feelings ever lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4512858


Gorgeous bag, looks great with the perfect slides!!!!


----------



## EmmJay

Reverse Pochette Trunk Verticale and Reverse Bandouliere.


----------



## bbkctpf

viewwing said:


> I think the crease is a known issue. Check the favorite clubhouse. Many have gotten an exchange for this problem.



Ah, thank you!


----------



## Melfontana

All I need for a Saturday Evening Dessert Run


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Carrieshaver said:


> Jungle NF ❤️


This looks fantastic on you~!  I'm so glad you were able to find one.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Hanging out waiting to leave for dinner.  Afraid to take this bandeau off in case I struggle to get it back on lol


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> At first glance,  I thought this was my picture cuz I have the same bag, and I frequent SB!


Lol!


----------



## leooh

taya19 said:


> I love the red capucines ❤ I wonder why there aren't many posts for this bag. Do you think it's a classic or will it it be discontinued anytime? I have it in
> Galet and I love it too.


Hi There’s a clubhouse thread for it, though I have not posted there before. I think it’s going to be a classic, or at least I do hope it will be. It’s very well made and the silhouette is so simple and elegant, it will never go out of style. Galet was my first choice! However red made me fell in love Enjoy your Capucines and post pics!


----------



## leooh

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Saturday LV friends
> Here's my Neverfull walking to a BBQ in the park. Don't mind my smooshed toes, I changed from heels to slides - one of the best feelings ever lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4512858


Beautiful beautiful photo!!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

A quick breaky before attending my kids' Kumon awarding ceremony ☕


----------



## karman

LVintage_LVoe said:


> A quick breaky before attending my kids' Kumon awarding ceremony ☕


Wow, Damier Papillon! Haven’t seen one of these in a long time!


----------



## Bags_4_life

The Vachetta on my new to me Trocadero doesn’t need a tan (she’s 25) but she’s getting one anyway on holiday in Portugal.


----------



## leooh

Just remembered that I do have a mono wallet in my collection! I just need a mono key holder to complete it


----------



## mak1203

leooh said:


> High Five! I have never ever used my NF pochette though, it’s so thin I bypass it every time. Just read on the LV hack thread that I could use the thin Pochette Felicie wallet inserts to use as a wallet, would be trying out soon and hopefully make it useful!


The Epi one seems to hold less than my canvas. I can fit quite a bit in mine-cardholder, phone, lippie, key fob and hand sanitizer without making it look bulky. It’s like a puzzle-you just need to arrange a certain way. BTW—when I use my Speedy 30 I use it as a base shaper as well.


----------



## mak1203

Bags_4_life said:


> The Vachetta on my new to me Trocadero doesn’t need a tan (she’s 25) but she’s getting one anyway on holiday in Portugal.
> 
> View attachment 4513305


Gorgeous pic!


----------



## leooh

mak1203 said:


> The Epi one seems to hold less than my canvas. I can fit quite a bit in mine-cardholder, phone, lippie, key fob and hand sanitizer without making it look bulky. It’s like a puzzle-you just need to arrange a certain way. BTW—when I use my Speedy 30 I use it as a base shaper as well.


Yay for multiple uses for our LV treasures! I think I just need to try it one day. My neverfull pochette is in canvas (My world tour version), so it should be quite pliable too..


----------



## leooh

Bags_4_life said:


> The Vachetta on my new to me Trocadero doesn’t need a tan (she’s 25) but she’s getting one anyway on holiday in Portugal.
> 
> View attachment 4513305


Makes me want to get one of this vintage beauty, and also go on a holiday! Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Jolena Angeline

cheidel said:


> Love your Keepall, gorgeous color!!!


Thank you!  You can only tell it’s pink and red if you’re up close. I wanted the vertical stripe but I wanted it in subtle colors


----------



## PamK

Out and about today celebrating a milestone wedding anniversary!


----------



## EmmJay

PamK said:


> Out and about today celebrating a milestone wedding anniversary!



Happy anniversary! Lovely handbag. Enjoy your day.


----------



## EJsMommy1

A photo I found of my Mono PM and my BFF’s Alma BB! Funny, we had a convo that we wanted one another’s bag so we ended up purchasing the same thing (except my bestie returned her PM lol)


----------



## PamK

EmmJay said:


> Happy anniversary! Lovely handbag. Enjoy your day.


Thank you so much EmmJay! ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma still tagging along.


----------



## Bagologist

Picking up Sunday dinner groceries with Petite Boîte Chapeau and Rose Ballerine 6 Key Holder.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous bag, looks great with the perfect slides!!!!


That's so sweet, ty C!


leooh said:


> Beautiful beautiful photo!!


Ty lovely L! I'm loving all your action pics as well


----------



## LV_4ever




----------



## HeartMyMJs

Using this beauty today!!


----------



## Iamminda

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 4513662
> View attachment 4513661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using this beauty today!!



Yeah, you are using your newbie!!!  Your dress is so pretty — I love pink and gray together


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LV_4ever said:


> View attachment 4513660


This pic is the perfect summer ad for Damier Azur! Love it!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Iamminda said:


> Yeah, you are using your newbie!!!  Your dress is so pretty — I love pink and gray together


Yes!!  Loving it so far!!!  Thank you!!  Got it from Banana Republic.❤️❤️


----------



## shopingisfun

Bringing my old school pumps back out!


----------



## Melfontana

Totally PM - Purchased 2016 and using this bag for the first time this year - better late then never ::


----------



## atlpeach

jenlynne25 said:


> Is the bottom right just the PA NM in mono with the adjustable mono strap?  Looks like the perfect combo!


Hi Jenlynne25.  Sorry for the delayed response.  I use the strap from my Pochette Métis on my Pochette Accessoires.  Works great for me.  Perfect length for my height - 5’9”, and it’s thin enough, so it looks like it belongs on the PA.


----------



## PurpleLilac

Melfontana said:


> Totally PM - Purchased 2016 and using this bag for the first time this year - better late then never ::


I bought one, returned it, it was discontinued right after that and I've regretted returning it ever since! Yours is so fresh and crisp. Enjoy!


----------



## Sandra.AT

I have finally made it  I got my driving license yeaaaaah (I started a little late but now I have it and I'm happy with it) I can finally drive my car alone ..no more "L" on my car


----------



## Martinibeach

Can we have some action pics on the jungle collection, please. It’s sold out or all is “call for availability” so there should be many happy owners out there, right? It’s important to see the whole outfit, I think, because it gives a whole new perspective and not only the bag as pictured on the company site.


----------



## EveyB

Sandra.AT said:


> I have finally made it  I got my driving license yeaaaaah (I started a little late but now I have it and I'm happy with it) I can finally drive my car alone ..no more "L" on my car


Many congrats Sandra!


----------



## cielopark

Out for a spin with my new beaubourg hobo mini. Love how soft the canvas. plus two detachable straps.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

karman said:


> Wow, Damier Papillon! Haven’t seen one of these in a long time!


That's why I'm never parting with this beauty. It's easier to use bec. of the longer strap of the NM


----------



## LV_4ever

Martinibeach said:


> Can we have some action pics on the jungle collection, please. It’s sold out or all is “call for availability” so there should be many happy owners out there, right? It’s important to see the whole outfit, I think, because it gives a whole new perspective and not only the bag as pictured on the company site.


Take the time to scroll through previous images. There already have been a few. I posted one on page 1197. I am a very happy owner.


----------



## Babyblue033

Rare visit to our NYC office and enjoying real breakfast with the view of the Hudson before work.

Supposed to get a big rain storm today so switched out of my iKat NF into a utility laptop backpack and my trusty PA. I usually use the Pochette Metis strap with this but today I decided to use one of my long scarf as strap and I'm really liking it!


----------



## 1LV

Sandra.AT said:


> I have finally made it  I got my driving license yeaaaaah (I started a little late but now I have it and I'm happy with it) I can finally drive my car alone ..no more "L" on my car


Congratulations! You go girl.  Literally.


----------



## chloebagfreak

My mini PA Tahitienne I was not planning for it to match my dress. I love this little one so much, I wish I would have gotten more from the collection.


----------



## Iamminda

chloebagfreak said:


> My mini PA Tahitienne I was not planning for it to match my dress. I love this little one so much, I wish I would have gotten more from the collection.
> View attachment 4514802



So beautiful — and matches your pretty dress really well


----------



## OHtoDC

Petit Boite Chapeau out and about! Gift from my husband and I absolutely love it - especially the strap detail!!!


----------



## AndreaM99

Metis empreinte in Orient. I love this color so much!


----------



## AndreaM99

Noe NM in Menthe. Celebrating Summer with pretty colors.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful — and matches your pretty dress really well


Thank you sweet IM
I hope you are having a great Summer!


----------



## ditzydi

What I wore for my son’s meet the teacher night.


----------



## l.ch.

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 4513662
> View attachment 4513661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using this beauty today!!


Beautiful dress also!


----------



## Martinibeach

LV_4ever said:


> Take the time to scroll through previous images. There already have been a few. I posted one on page 1197. I am a very happy owner.


Yes, I have seen them all and put my “like” under every single photo, including yours,Would love to see way more of this design, especially when paired with different outfits and colors.


----------



## leooh

I’m on a ban, but dreaming of a neonoe.... thus noe comes out to play!


----------



## ditzydi

LVintage_LVoe said:


> A quick breaky before attending my kids' Kumon awarding ceremony ☕



Makes me want to use my papillon mono papillon again.  But it's the older model with the shorter straps.  I will probably use the reverse strap from my PM to turn it into a crossbody.  Another reason I justified buying the PM.  Ha.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Yay! Black/gold travel set complete


----------



## HeartMyMJs

l.ch. said:


> Beautiful dress also!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Meesh202

chloebagfreak said:


> My mini PA Tahitienne I was not planning for it to match my dress. I love this little one so much, I wish I would have gotten more from the collection.
> View attachment 4514802


I love this!

I think I bought the entire collection and can’t remember using any of the
 Lol one of these days I’ll have to sell them to a good home.

Seeing this makes me wanna take my mini  pochette out!


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yay! Black/gold travel set complete
> View attachment 4515772
> View attachment 4515773



Wow it is very pretty! Looks as good as the black one with silver hardware.  https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/bag-holder-epi-nvprod650019v


----------



## chloebagfreak

Meesh202 said:


> I love this!
> 
> I think I bought the entire collection and can’t remember using any of the
> Lol one of these days I’ll have to sell them to a good home.
> 
> Seeing this makes me wanna take my mini  pochette out!


That’s amazing! It’s such a pretty line, and really perfect for Summer! I alternate between this mini pochette and my monogram one. It’s actually cute as a wrist clutch.


----------



## chloebagfreak

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yay! Black/gold travel set complete
> View attachment 4515772
> View attachment 4515773


Wow! That is gorgeous!


----------



## karman

leooh said:


> I’m on a ban, but dreaming of a neonoe.... thus noe comes out to play!


I love your Dentelle wallet!


----------



## karman

My vachetta-free monogram Papillon 26. Some would consider this vintage!


----------



## ditzydi

karman said:


> My vachetta-free monogram Papillon 26. Some would consider this vintage!


What year is it? And do you mind sharing a pic of the inside?  I love mine but could never figure out how to prevent everything from sliding around.  Drove me crazy.


----------



## leooh

karman said:


> I love your Dentelle wallet!


Thank you karman! You look fabulous, love your whole outfit!


----------



## karman

ditzydi said:


> What year is it? And do you mind sharing a pic of the inside?  I love mine but could never figure out how to prevent everything from sliding around.  Drove me crazy.


I think 2001. The date code is beside the end of the zipper and very difficult to see. Here’s a pic of the inside from the same bag on Yoogis




I carry enough things inside that nothing really slides around. 



leooh said:


> Thank you karman! You look fabulous, love your whole outfit!



Thank you!


----------



## ditzydi

Poochie231080 said:


> Haven’t taken my PS mini for a while so today it is then


I love that strap!  What is it called?


----------



## Melfontana

Fits just enough and easy enough to carry to a show


----------



## jaskg144

I never usually use my toiletry pouch as a clutch but I decided to on vacation this weekend!


----------



## cielopark

Playtime with my son.


----------



## jenlynne25

cielopark said:


> Playtime with my son.
> View attachment 4516321


Is this the PA NM?  Which strap are you using?  TIA


----------



## cielopark

jenlynne25 said:


> Is this the PA NM?  Which strap are you using?  TIA



Yes it is. Its the bandouliere strap in noir/monogram. ^.^


----------



## Sandra.AT

Went out clubbing with my victoire last night  such a perfect clubbing bag


----------



## Sandra.AT

I love my brittany..funny that this is now my only DE bag..  I was so in love with the DE pattern when I started with LV but now I can't look at it therefore I sold all my DE bags except for the brittany .. I like lv leather bags and monogram with black leather more


----------



## rosiier

My SLG’s get more love and use than any of my bags 
with me on a caffeine break on vacation in Florida


----------



## ditzydi

Out at a local brewery to celebrate and mope that I survived the summer with my son and that I turned in my last long assignment for my summer class.  Now I have a week to look at all the pretties on this thread and on the LV website.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## chloebagfreak

rosiier said:


> My SLG’s get more love and use than any of my bags
> with me on a caffeine break on vacation in Florida


So beautiful! I totally agree. I use my SLGs from LV no matter what brand I carry


----------



## LVlover13

Beautiful day to take this cutie out!


----------



## EmmJay

Loving how the Pop Bandouliere looks with my Vapormax and this oversized denim jacket that’s coming home with me.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

ditzydi said:


> Makes me want to use my papillon mono papillon again.  But it's the older model with the shorter straps.  I will probably use the reverse strap from my PM to turn it into a crossbody.  Another reason I justified buying the PM.  Ha.


That would be lovely! I also used to have the old version of this in DE as well and I bought an Ipanema PM (with the long strap) for that same purpose -- to wear my Papillon as crossbody bag

That's why I was so happy when LV made the NM with the longer shoulder strap! Heaven sent!


----------



## PamK

EmmJay said:


> Loving how the Pop Bandouliere looks with my Vapormax and this oversized denim jacket that’s coming home with me.
> View attachment 4516763


Your Evelyne and Bandouliere look like they’re made for each other!! And of course, YOU look so chic! The jacket is super cool! ❤️


----------



## BB8

Didn't feel like carrying a bag. This is all I needed today to bring my kid to the orthodontist, and to drive my other one to hangout with friends. Wallet, carried like a clutch, has my cards, cash, coins, and cellphone. While mini PA dangled from my wrist and housed my key fob plus room for receipts, bobbles, odds/ends.


----------



## EmmJay

PamK said:


> Your Evelyne and Bandouliere look like they’re made for each other!! And of course, YOU look so chic! The jacket is super cool! ❤️



Thank you so much!!❤️


----------



## chloebagfreak

EmmJay said:


> Loving how the Pop Bandouliere looks with my Vapormax and this oversized denim jacket that’s coming home with me.
> View attachment 4516763


LOVE


----------



## shishkabob

Melfontana said:


> Totally PM - Purchased 2016 and using this bag for the first time this year - better late then never ::


That's me too! My husband purchased it for me and I have yet to use it!


----------



## Cams

PamK said:


> Out and about today celebrating a milestone wedding anniversary!


Congratulation and your bag is stunning.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 4516681


Is that the Zoe? How are you liking it so far? I had the Victorine but putting the bills in the compartment is a pain (for me, at least). How was it with the Zoe since it's not a deep as the Victorine's? TIA for your input


----------



## leooh

Tea break, still with noe. I like it so much better with the bandeau as a tie!


----------



## EmmJay

chloebagfreak said:


> LOVE



Thank you!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Loving how the Pop Bandouliere looks with my Vapormax and this oversized denim jacket that’s coming home with me.
> View attachment 4516763


Cute jacket!


----------



## cheidel

At the airport in Tulsa, Oklahoma traveling home to New Orleans with my favorite travel companions.  NF GM and Longchamp Expandable Bag.  Love the GM size, perfect for travel!!!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> At the airport in Tulsa, Oklahoma traveling home to New Orleans with my favorite travel companions.  NF GM and Longchamp Expandable Bag.  Love the GM size, perfect for travel!!!



Safe travels!! I love NOLA!!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Cute jacket!


Thank you!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Catogram at the spa today


----------



## Melfontana

shishkabob said:


> That's me too! My husband purchased it for me and I have yet to use it!


It’s a great shoulder bag


----------



## Poochie231080

ditzydi said:


> I love that strap!  What is it called?



No idea i think it’s a patchwork reverse strap


----------



## Poochie231080

Cocktail with bff


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Loving how the Pop Bandouliere looks with my Vapormax and this oversized denim jacket that’s coming home with me.
> View attachment 4516763


It really looks great with your Vapormax!!!


----------



## mak1203

Chilling at the lake on last day of vacation. The summer went by too fast!!


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> It really looks great with your Vapormax!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## KeepCalmBuyBags

Taking my nano out tonight


----------



## luvspurses

cheidel said:


> At the airport in Tulsa, Oklahoma traveling home to New Orleans with my favorite travel companions.  NF GM and Longchamp Expandable Bag.  Love the GM size, perfect for travel!!!


i keep coming back to my trusty nf gm for travel as well. i have yet to find a bag that works better under the seat in front of me so i can access my stuff during a flight.


----------



## luvspurses

cielopark said:


> Playtime with my son.
> View attachment 4516321


this strap looks so great on the pochette.


----------



## mak1203

EmmJay said:


> Loving how the Pop Bandouliere looks with my Vapormax and this oversized denim jacket that’s coming home with me.
> View attachment 4516763


This looks awesome!  It’s like a retro futuristic vibe with the bandouliere and denim. Fun!!


----------



## EmmJay

mak1203 said:


> This looks awesome!  It’s like a retro futuristic vibe with the bandouliere and denim. Fun!!


Thank you!


----------



## ditzydi

About to drop my kiddo off at the in-law’s and then off to go stuff my face with Korean food.


----------



## cheidel

luvspurses said:


> i keep coming back to my trusty nf gm for travel as well. i have yet to find a bag that works better under the seat in front of me so i can access my stuff during a flight.


I agree!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Safe travels!! I love NOLA!!


Thank you!


----------



## leooh

Taken by DD1... durian puffs!


----------



## fyn72

A rest after looking around woodworkers at doors for the house, slowly trying to renovate


----------



## HeartMyMJs

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Is that the Zoe? How are you liking it so far? I had the Victorine but putting the bills in the compartment is a pain (for me, at least). How was it with the Zoe since it's not a deep as the Victorine's? TIA for your input


Yes it is!  I’m loving it so far!  I used to have the Victorine but sold it for those reasons.  I don’t carry that much cards anymore.   As for the bill compartment, it’s pretty easy to get my money in and out.  Hope this helps!


----------



## cielopark

luvspurses said:


> this strap looks so great on the pochette.



Thank you. So soft and really comfortable. ^.^


----------



## Serva1

My custom order jewellerybox. Took about 6 months.


----------



## Meesh202

Serva1 said:


> My custom order jewellerybox. Took about 6 months.


Congratulations! Gorgeous!


----------



## fabuleux

Serva1 said:


> My custom order jewellerybox. Took about 6 months.


6 months is not bad!! 
Congrats it looks great!


----------



## Fally420

Serva1 said:


> My custom order jewellerybox. Took about 6 months.



wow, looks luxurious! And I love epi!

can anybody place such a custom order or just VIPs?
May I ask how much it costs?


----------



## jennarae86

My PM reverse and I on a winery tour in Galena for a bachelorette party.


----------



## cielopark

With my beaubourg hobo mini with my boys.Quality time at cheeky monkeys


----------



## EmmJay

Serva1 said:


> My custom order jewellerybox. Took about 6 months.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## EmmJay

leooh said:


> Taken by DD1... durian puffs!


Queen Dauphine!!


----------



## MaryLovesBags

Summer work bag. Damier Azur Noe


----------



## Serva1

Meesh202 said:


> Congratulations! Gorgeous!


Thank you Meesh



fabuleux said:


> 6 months is not bad!!
> Congrats it looks great!


Merci fabuleux



Fally420 said:


> wow, looks luxurious! And I love epi!
> Thank you Fally, I prefer leather to canvas and this one blends in better with my interior than a classic monogram
> 
> can anybody place such a custom order or just VIPs?
> Available for all customers. LV has many small trunks that can be customized. You choose the lining, leather and hardware. You can also add initials or inside a quote like ” Diamonds are a girl’s best friend” or whatever you desire, but I prefered to order one without any initials or quotes.
> 
> May I ask how much it costs?


I had a store credit to use and when the box arrived I paid the rest, all in all a bit over 6000€. I do enjoy the jewellery box, but only ordered it because of the store credit. I had to use it somehow...



EmmJay said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you EmmJay, I enjoy it every day

I also want to thank everyone for the likes


----------



## Foxy trini

Is it worth it? Let me work it
I put my thing down, flip it and reverse it!

My bag and what’s in it for Saturday errands. Love the PM


----------



## EmmJay

Foxy trini said:


> Is it worth it? Let me work it
> I put my thing down, flip it and reverse it!
> 
> My bag and what’s in it for Saturday errands. Love the PM



Okay Missy Elliott!!!


----------



## Foxy trini

EmmJay said:


> Okay Missy Elliott!!!


Haha yes it was that kind of errands day! Had to play some jams to help me stay the course.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Catogram and sushi


----------



## SympathyDuet

leooh said:


> Taken by DD1... durian puffs!


 Everything in the photo is yummy! Feast for the eyes and stomach.


----------



## SympathyDuet

Serva1 said:


> My custom order jewellerybox. Took about 6 months.


  WOWZA! How gorgeous!


----------



## SympathyDuet

mrsinsyder said:


> Catogram and sushi
> View attachment 4518608


Love the cat eyeing down the food! 
Beautiful piece. I tried to get a catogram piece but this animal lover was late to the game.


----------



## leooh

mrsinsyder said:


> Catogram and sushi
> View attachment 4518608


Super cute! and yummy!


----------



## leooh

SympathyDuet said:


> Everything in the photo is yummy! Feast for the eyes and stomach.


Hi bag twin Yes the durian puffs were super delicious


----------



## fabuleux

Monogram Macassar slides.


----------



## dooneybaby

Twins. (fraternal, of course)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB epi in noir all dressed up.


----------



## mak1203

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB epi in noir all dressed up.


Cute lock placement!


----------



## mak1203

Serva1 said:


> My custom order jewellerybox. Took about 6 months.


Stunning!  The inside color is gorgeous with the  black.


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB epi in noir all dressed up.


----------



## leooh

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB epi in noir all dressed up.


super cute! love the luggage tag too!


----------



## ditzydi

Serva1 said:


> My custom order jewellerybox. Took about 6 months.


*drooling*. Such a pretty piece.


----------



## ditzydi

The husband got a nail in the tire of his car that he tried to pin on me.  So ran it to Firestone before church and let him try and manage getting our kiddo ready for church while I sit at the coffee shop enjoying a mocha and looking at all the pretties on tpf.


----------



## bbkctpf

Out for Sunday errands!  Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## dooneybaby

ditzydi said:


> The husband got a nail in the tire of his car that he tried to pin on me.  So ran it to Firestone before church and let him try and manage getting our kiddo ready for church while I sit at the coffee shop enjoying a mocha and looking at all the pretties on tpf.


Somehow I think YOU got the better end of the deal.


----------



## ditzydi

dooneybaby said:


> Somehow I think YOU got the better end of the deal.



For sure.  It was kind of my response to him saying I must have picked up the nail yesterday when I drove my car any time I went out yesterday.


----------



## cajhingle

waahhh....so that’s where my PSM was.


----------



## kbell

Eva for girls lunch & now grocery shopping... ugh


----------



## Sunshine mama

kbell said:


> View attachment 4519060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eva for girls lunch & now grocery shopping... ugh


Love your dress!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 4519046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waahhh....so that’s where my PSM was.


. Nice trick! What if you accidentally dropped it?


----------



## cajhingle

Sunshine mama said:


> . Nice trick! What if you accidentally dropped it?


I accidentally threw it, luckily they haven't come to pick up the garbage


----------



## LV_4ever

Heading out for dinner. Seriously love this bag.


----------



## leooh

cajhingle said:


> I accidentally threw it, luckily they haven't come to pick up the garbage


 Glad you found it in time! I’d have a heart attack!


----------



## kbell

Sunshine mama said:


> Love your dress!



Thank you Sunshine mama!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cajhingle said:


> I accidentally threw it, luckily they haven't come to pick up the garbage


Goodness! I thought you were just joking!!!


----------



## kbell

cajhingle said:


> I accidentally threw it, luckily they haven't come to pick up the garbage





Sunshine mama said:


> Goodness! I thought you were just joking!!!



I totally thought it was a staged shot too!
@ cajhingle - glad you caught it before pick up!


----------



## Chiichan

Not as terrifying as the trash.


----------



## chloebagfreak

kbell said:


> View attachment 4519060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eva for girls lunch & now grocery shopping... ugh


Love your Eva! I really need a shorter strap for mine, then I’d wear it more often. I do wear it as a shoulder carry with the chain
It looks great with your dress


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB epi in noir all dressed up.


Love Love Love
I wore mine tonight for a celebration dinner I wore black top, jeans,black boots and my Noir Alma BB!
 I love this cutie bag. I hope to get the blue color also someday.
You do such great ideas on your bags!


----------



## Cams

We having a pit stop Alma BB and I.❤️


----------



## 23adeline

Waiting for my boy outside fitting room


----------



## 23adeline

Again, pic of bags while I was switching bags


----------



## Sunshine mama

chloebagfreak said:


> Love Love Love
> I wore mine tonight for a celebration dinner I wore black top, jeans,black boots and my Noir Alma BB!
> I love this cutie bag. I hope to get the blue color also someday.
> You do such great ideas on your bags!


Thank you CBF! I bet you looked HOT!


----------



## ditzydi

bbkctpf said:


> Out for Sunday errands!  Happy Sunday everyone!



Seeing all these PA's with the crossbody strap makes me want one now.  The mono would look great with the reverse strap from my PM.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you CBF! I bet you looked HOT!


Thank you Sunshine mama I tried


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB epi in noir all dressed up.


So chic!


----------



## EmmJay

Monogram Pop bandouliere.


----------



## Jen123

My new cutie


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> So chic!


Thank you!



EmmJay said:


> Monogram Pop bandouliere.
> View attachment 4519873


So cool!!!!


----------



## leooh

Needed a light bag today..


----------



## handbagobession

Serva1 said:


> My custom order jewellerybox. Took about 6 months.


Whoa, wow!  Congrats!  Would love that


----------



## handbagobession

My Sienna MM hangin in the hotel with me...great bag.  So classy for work


----------



## cheidel

Serva1 said:


> My custom order jewellerybox. Took about 6 months.


Very nice, congrats!


----------



## cheidel

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4518806
> 
> Monogram Macassar slides.


Very, very nice!  Love them!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Monogram Pop bandouliere.
> View attachment 4519873


You always look so cute!  Love the strap with that bag!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB epi in noir all dressed up.



Way to add ‘punk’ to alma BB!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> You always look so cute!  Love the strap with that bag!


Thank you! Hope you had a wonderful trip to NOLA and ate lots of good food.


----------



## ditzydi

Was about to get my son ready for bed when I realized we were out of his waffles for breakfast.  So had to drive to Target to get them bc that’s the only store that still sells them anymore.  I’ll use any excuse to get out of the house and wear my pm.    I managed to walk in and out with only waffles.


----------



## AndreaM99

Orange is probably my fav color and LV knows how to make a really nice bag even in this unusual color.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> Was about to get my son ready for bed when I realized we were out of his waffles for breakfast.  So had to drive to Target to get them bc that’s the only store that still sells them anymore.  I’ll use any excuse to get out of the house and wear my pm.    I managed to walk in and out with only waffles.


I LOVE your red basket bag!

Just kidding. You look cute with your PM!


----------



## moissydan98

After opening my new-to-me MC trouville


----------



## ditzydi

Sunshine mama said:


> I LOVE your red basket bag!
> 
> Just kidding. You look cute with your PM!




I do love Target almost as much as I love LV.


----------



## kbell

AndreaM99 said:


> Orange is probably my fav color and LV knows how to make a really nice bag even in this unusual color.



❤️❤️❤️ really wish the colors of epi would get more colorful again! Love your orange!


----------



## AndreaM99

kbell said:


> ❤️❤️❤️ really wish the colors of epi would get more colorful again! Love your orange!


Thank you! Yeah, I like mono colored bags, the new NeoNoe are not that bad, but, it is not the style I prefer. Hard to combine to avoid looking like a parrot.


----------



## jenlynne25

Speedy B30 on the way to work! ❤️


----------



## Melfontana

It’s been a long while but I wanted to use this bag at least once this summer ::
Girl’s Day Errands - daughter’s uniforms and maintenance ::  
Sushi Lunch ::yummy::


----------



## hart88hart

ivonna said:


> View attachment 4509148
> 
> Out with my V tote bb


How is your v tote holding up?  Are you still pleased with your purchase? I'm debating this purchase and to would love some input! Thank you very much!!


----------



## mmsfoxxie

LV_4ever said:


> Heading out for dinner. Seriously love this bag.
> View attachment 4519193


Wow....that is so cute!  And I normally don’t care for the bags with the big alphabet.  Looks like the Favorite to me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I tried making a bracelet out of my confidential bandeau today.


----------



## lxrac

Here's my Porte Document Voyage in PM Damier Graphite in action. Happy Tuesday!  Oh I also used my "The Little Prince" keychain charm that I bought in Paris lmao.


----------



## monkeyelephantprincess

Travel essentials - 1982 speedy 35 and 2019 monogram jungle onthego ( in the background)


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Thank you! Hope you had a wonderful trip to NOLA and ate lots of good food.


Thanks, I’ve lived in NOLA the past 26 years.  Love the food here!


----------



## cheidel

monkeyelephantprincess said:


> Travel essentials - 1982 speedy 35 and 2019 monogram jungle onthego ( in the background)
> View attachment 4520764


Pretty OTG tote, the 1982 Speedy 35 looks great and it is truly a Vintage Gem!!!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

leooh said:


> Taken by DD1... durian puffs!


Yummy bag and yummy puffs!


----------



## fabuleux

Alizé 24h hanging out in Cannes before flying back to the US next week.


----------



## fyn72

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4521055
> 
> Alizé 24h hanging out in Cannes before flying back to the US next week.


What a HANDSOME bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Love_N_Lune said:


> Way to add ‘punk’ to alma BB!


Ahhhh! That's the word I was looking for! Thank you.


----------



## fabuleux

fyn72 said:


> What a HANDSOME bag


Thanks @fyn72


----------



## Sunshine mama

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4521055
> 
> Alizé 24h hanging out in Cannes before flying back to the US next week.


I Cannes just imagine you holding this bag and looking suave!


----------



## fabuleux

Sunshine mama said:


> I Cannes just imagine you holding this bag and looking suave!


Haha 
“Nice,” play on words!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A few of my slgs today.


----------



## Fierymo

All packed ready to head back to the UK.


----------



## monkeyelephantprincess

cheidel said:


> Pretty OTG tote, the 1982 Speedy 35 looks great and it is truly a Vintage Gem!!!!


Thank you! The quality back then is truly amazing.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sunshine mama said:


> A few of my slgs today.


Love the pink bag!! It is so pretty!!  Forgive my ignorance but is it a LV or another brand? Thanks!


----------



## mrsinsyder

I love this little guy


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4521055
> 
> Alizé 24h hanging out in Cannes before flying back to the US next week.


What a great vacay! Enjoy


Fierymo said:


> All packed ready to head back to the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4521348


Fabulous travel set


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thought I'd share these unboxing pics (my 1st Twist) Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## VirginiaLV

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thought I'd share these unboxing pics (my 1st Twist) Happy Wednesday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4521468
> View attachment 4521469
> View attachment 4521470
> View attachment 4521471
> View attachment 4521472
> View attachment 4521473
> View attachment 4521475


Gorgeous bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

VirginiaLV said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Enjoy!


Oh thank you! I've held onto these reveal pics for awhile to extend its "newness" LOL 
Nothing like that new bag feeling


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> I tried making a bracelet out of my confidential bandeau today.


You're so creative SM,  it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> You're so creative SM,  it!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thought I'd share these unboxing pics (my 1st Twist) Happy Wednesday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4521468
> View attachment 4521469
> View attachment 4521470
> View attachment 4521471
> View attachment 4521472
> View attachment 4521473
> View attachment 4521475


Sooooo sweet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cool Breeze said:


> Love the pink bag!! It is so pretty!!  Forgive my ignorance but is it a LV or another brand? Thanks!


Thank you!
It's  a Coach frame bag.


----------



## LVtingting

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thought I'd share these unboxing pics (my 1st Twist) Happy Wednesday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4521468
> View attachment 4521469
> View attachment 4521470
> View attachment 4521471
> View attachment 4521472
> View attachment 4521473
> View attachment 4521475


Congratulations, what a beautiful color! Suitable for all season.
I love Twist! I have two in different colors  
I love the adjustable shoulder straps because less heavy than the all chain ones.


----------



## LV_4ever

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thought I'd share these unboxing pics (my 1st Twist) Happy Wednesday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4521468
> View attachment 4521469
> View attachment 4521470
> View attachment 4521471
> View attachment 4521472
> View attachment 4521473
> View attachment 4521475


Wow! What a beauty!! I just love the twist, and this color is amazing. Enjoy!


----------



## 23adeline

I couldn't remember when was the last time I used my Denim Twist,it's time for her to go out and get some sun.


----------



## 23adeline

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thought I'd share these unboxing pics (my 1st Twist) Happy Wednesday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4521468
> View attachment 4521469
> View attachment 4521470
> View attachment 4521471
> View attachment 4521472
> View attachment 4521473
> View attachment 4521475


Beautiful colors!!!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

HeartMyMJs said:


> Yes it is!  I’m loving it so far!  I used to have the Victorine but sold it for those reasons.  I don’t carry that much cards anymore.   As for the bill compartment, it’s pretty easy to get my money in and out.  Hope this helps!


Wow, that's good to know. And I love that it has the coin compartment. I still have lots of cards but a cardholder can take care of that. We'll see if I'll sell my ZCP (with the RB interior) or just keep it and then buy the Zoe, haha! Thanks so much again for your reply!


----------



## LV_4ever




----------



## cheidel

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4521055
> 
> Alizé 24h hanging out in Cannes before flying back to the US next week.


Just fabulous!!! Love it!


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> I couldn't remember when was the last time I used my Denim Twist,it's time for her to go out and get some sun.
> View attachment 4521792


Very pretty!


----------



## acquiredtaste

Out celebrating my sons 8th birthday!


----------



## Myssfit17

On spring cleaning mode. Boite Chapeau and Metis in 'action' in the middle of bag beauty treatment. Protecting it with stain and water repellant spray. Got every canvas corner protected with paper towel and mask craft tape 
Then add some bandeau to the metis for final touch up, nothing for boite bias towards metis.


----------



## 23adeline

Just another group photo while switching bags.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you LVoely friends! Enjoy your beauties in the best of health


Sunshine mama said:


> Sooooo sweet!





LVtingting said:


> Congratulations, what a beautiful color! Suitable for all season.
> I love Twist! I have two in different colors
> I love the adjustable shoulder straps because less heavy than the all chain ones.





LV_4ever said:


> Wow! What a beauty!! I just love the twist, and this color is amazing. Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thought I'd share these unboxing pics (my 1st Twist) Happy Wednesday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4521468
> View attachment 4521469
> View attachment 4521470
> View attachment 4521471
> View attachment 4521472
> View attachment 4521473
> View attachment 4521475



It’s absolutely beautiful V .   Another gorgeous olive green piece (in addition to your beautiful NF and V slides).   Enjoy


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> It’s absolutely beautiful V .   Another gorgeous olive green piece (in addition to your beautiful NF and V slides).   Enjoy


Thank you, my sweet friend I hope you're enjoying your _Purple Beauty_ and new ZCP as well. That shadow print is truly unique and such fun!


----------



## fabuleux

Twist and Amazone hanging out together while we’re shopping!


----------



## moissydan98

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4523059
> 
> Twist and Amazone hanging out together while we’re shopping!


omg that amazone looks so beautiful! i've never seen the leather that color before - did you purchase it like that?


----------



## fabuleux

daniellainez67 said:


> omg that amazone looks so beautiful! i've never seen the leather that color before - did you purchase it like that?


Yes it’s from the Monogram Slate capsule. It’s a grayish blue leather trim.


----------



## M5_Traveler

At the Weinstraße. TGIF, I wish everybody a nice weekend.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Babyblue033 said:


> Rare visit to our NYC office and enjoying real breakfast with the view of the Hudson before work.
> 
> Supposed to get a big rain storm today so switched out of my iKat NF into a utility laptop backpack and my trusty PA. I usually use the Pochette Metis strap with this but today I decided to use one of my long scarf as strap and I'm really liking it!


I love this picture! So yummy
Love the PA with the scarf!


----------



## chloebagfreak

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4523059
> 
> Twist and Amazone hanging out together while we’re shopping!


Wow! These are just stunning!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow! These are just stunning!


+1


M5_Traveler said:


> At the Weinstraße. TGIF, I wish everybody a nice weekend.


To you as well
Love to see your gorgeous Speedy in action!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4523059
> 
> Twist and Amazone hanging out together while we’re shopping!


Da*n!!! 
Tray sheek!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

acquiredtaste said:


> Out celebrating my sons 8th birthday!


Happy birthday to your son!!!!


----------



## acquiredtaste

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy birthday to your son!!!!


Aw thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

Mini replacing MM to go out today


----------



## 23adeline

My favourite weekends baby -- City Steamer Mini


----------



## Kate1989

23adeline said:


> Mini replacing MM to go out today
> View attachment 4523595


Gorgeous! I'm considering taking the plunge on the city steamer, do you find them light/heavy? Could you do a few comparison pics of what fits in each size, and how much space would be taken up by a water bottle?


----------



## EmmJay

DE PA with Favorite strap and Mautto chain.


----------



## 23adeline

Kate1989 said:


> Gorgeous! I'm considering taking the plunge on the city steamer, do you find them light/heavy? Could you do a few comparison pics of what fits in each size, and how much space would be taken up by a water bottle?


The CS Mini is light.
These are things that I put inside


A small water bottle can be fitted in


----------



## Kate1989

23adeline said:


> The CS Mini is light.
> These are things that I put inside
> View attachment 4523752
> 
> A small water bottle can be fitted in
> View attachment 4523753
> View attachment 4523754
> View attachment 4523755


Thank you so much! and wow the mini fits a surprising amount for a mini size. Do you have any pics of what fits in the MM?


----------



## sasquaty

EmmJay said:


> DE PA with Favorite strap and Mautto chain.
> View attachment 4523698


Love that look. What chain did you get from Mautto? Would love to do that with my DE PA


----------



## PamK

Kate1989 said:


> Thank you so much! and wow the mini fits a surprising amount for a mini size. Do you have any pics of what fits in the MM?


I like the City Steamer MM size! They aren’t heavy, and hold a lot for what I would consider a medium-sized bag. I also love how I can store a small wallet or card holder in the back zipped section for security. For me the only design flaw is having to remove the lock to use the front slip pocket, but that’s OK. Here’s what I carry in mine


----------



## EmmJay

sasquaty said:


> Love that look. What chain did you get from Mautto? Would love to do that with my DE PA



Thank you! I have this one. https://www.mautto.com/product/gold...cut-9-16-15mm-wide-choose-length-hooks-clasps


----------



## EmmJay

PamK said:


> I like the City Steamer MM size! They aren’t heavy, and hold a lot for what I would consider a medium-sized bag. I also love how I can store a small wallet or card holder in the back zipped section for security. For me the only design flaw is having to remove the lock to use the front slip pocket, but that’s OK. Here’s what I carry in mine



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## PamK

EmmJay said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you, sweet EmmJay!


----------



## leechiyong

Brought out my Apollo charm:


----------



## cheidel

Myssfit17 said:


> On spring cleaning mode. Boite Chapeau and Metis in 'action' in the middle of bag beauty treatment. Protecting it with stain and water repellant spray. Got every canvas corner protected with paper towel and mask craft tape
> Then add some bandeau to the metis for final touch up, nothing for boite bias towards metis.
> View attachment 4522507
> View attachment 4522508
> View attachment 4522509
> View attachment 4522517


Great!  Beautiful Métis. I always spray the vachetta on my LV bags with AppleGuard.


----------



## cheidel

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4523059
> 
> Twist and Amazone hanging out together while we’re shopping!


Gorgeous Amazone!!!  I have never seen that trim, and Twist is lovely too!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> DE PA with Favorite strap and Mautto chain.
> View attachment 4523698


Cute, love the chain.


----------



## Prettychi

Sunshine mama said:


> A few of my slgs today.



I love your vernis piece. I wish they'd release the 6 key holder in vernis again!!


----------



## handbagobession

Reverse PM running errands and scouting birthday party locations


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Cute, love the chain.


Thank you!!


----------



## M5_Traveler

One of the last picture of my car, before it gets traded in later this year.


----------



## J. Fisk




----------



## J. Fisk

pochette accessoires crossbody w felicie strap ...and micro pochette hung across the front

&

giant toiletry pouch as a clutch


----------



## Sunshine mama

Prettychi said:


> I love your vernis piece. I wish they'd release the 6 key holder in vernis again!!


Thank you.  Me too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

J. Fisk said:


> pochette accessoires crossbody w felicie strap ...and micro pochette hung across the front
> 
> &
> 
> giant toiletry pouch as a clutch
> 
> View attachment 4524101
> View attachment 4524103


I really love the way you stacked the pochettes.


----------



## jorjaiso

Went shopping with this little guy


----------



## LVlover13

Can't seem to put this baby down! She's literally the cutest thing ever!


----------



## gabygurl510

Black Epi Alma BB


----------



## Sandra.AT

I just looove these shoes and this bag


----------



## Jordyaddict

Watching Charlton Ladies Football ⚽️ 
The perfect little size for a clutch


----------



## sasquaty

EmmJay said:


> Thank you! I have this one. https://www.mautto.com/product/gold...cut-9-16-15mm-wide-choose-length-hooks-clasps


Thank you!!


----------



## slyartemis

My new world tour speedy at the neighborhood pool


----------



## Brendutch

Ponce, Puerto Rico


----------



## l.ch.

M5_Traveler said:


> One of the last picture of my car, before it gets traded in later this year.


Wow, is it a bmw M model?


----------



## l.ch.

23adeline said:


> My favourite weekends baby -- City Steamer Mini
> View attachment 4523597
> View attachment 4523598
> View attachment 4523600


I really, really like all the city Steamers and especially yours...


----------



## l.ch.

Second time using the v tote bb, one of my first outings with my newborn... I think this bag isn’t very popular, I don’t see it very often.


----------



## Foxy trini

I’m loving all of these pics in action! Unfortunately or fortunately some of them cause me to add to my already long wishlist. Is there a thread for LV family pics? I would love to see the collective LV bags and SLGs!


----------



## M5_Traveler

l.ch. said:


> Wow, is it a bmw M model?



Hi, yes it is a M5.


----------



## Jolena Angeline

Springfield Illinois - Old Capitol BBQ & Bluesfest.  We stayed at a beautiful Victorian Airbnb.  Weekends are the best trips to travel with my Louies.  Delicious BBQ championship food to sample and the music is the best of the blues.


----------



## Jolena Angeline

slyartemis said:


> My new world tour speedy at the neighborhood pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4524652


I love the Speedy in WT. It’s next on my list if I can get it in black with just a couple stickers.  I’ve heard various reports that you can or cannot leave a few stickers blank


----------



## l.ch.

M5_Traveler said:


> Hi, yes it is a M5.


Should have realized from your user name 
Amazing car!


----------



## Jolena Angeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  Me too.


Same here


----------



## M5_Traveler

l.ch. said:


> Should have realized from your user name
> Amazing car!



Thank you!!


----------



## EmmJay

Reverse Pochette Trunk Verticale and a random chain. In LVoe!!


----------



## PamK

EmmJay said:


> Reverse Pochette Trunk Verticale and a random chain. In LVoe!!
> View attachment 4524904


Tres chic, as always EmmJay!!


----------



## EmmJay

PamK said:


> Tres chic, as always EmmJay!!


Thank you lovely Pam!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Last trip to lake cottage this year - staple MP hanging out in the backyard


----------



## gabygurl510

LV Run away sneaker paired with pochette  Felicie


----------



## lxrac

lxrac said:


> Here's my Porte Document Voyage in PM Damier Graphite in action. Happy Tuesday!  Oh I also used my "The Little Prince" keychain charm that I bought in Paris lmao.



Thanks to everyone who liked my LV post of the day lol.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## 23adeline

l.ch. said:


> I really, really like all the city Steamers and especially yours...


Thanks dear!


----------



## 23adeline

Getting ready for a day trip back  hometown yesterday, with Keepall 45, Cluny BB and Gucci vanity case


----------



## 23adeline

Pic of City Steamer Mini and Cluny BB while switching bags


----------



## 23adeline

Cluny BB


----------



## 23adeline

Cycling at a resort during last new year eve, with Eva Clutch


----------



## 23adeline

Just another old pic of me at seminar , with Capucines Cloudy and LV platform wedge


----------



## boyoverboard

Out with one of my favourites, Monogram Beaubourg, for a walk and a coffee stop. (With older trunks charm, unsure of the name!)


----------



## mindless

Just back from work with Saintonge. But I feel it hangs too low. I am thinking if I should have the strap shorten.


----------



## EmmJay

gabygurl510 said:


> LV Run away sneaker paired with pochette  Felicie



Love this!!


----------



## lxrac

mindless said:


> Just back from work with Saintonge. But I feel it hangs too low. I am thinking if I should have the strap shorten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4525276
> View attachment 4525278



Hi @mindless, Yeah looks like the strap is too long for you. You can probably shave off 4 to 5 inches and will look perfect for you.


----------



## lxrac

boyoverboard said:


> Out with one of my favourites, Monogram Beaubourg, for a walk and a coffee stop. (With older trunks charm, unsure of the name!)



Hello @boyoverboard great bag and charm!


----------



## EveyB

mindless said:


> Just back from work with Saintonge. But I feel it hangs too low. I am thinking if I should have the strap shorten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4525276
> View attachment 4525278


Hi, I would shorten the strap, it is really long. But if you also want to wear the Saintonge over a bulky coat in the winter, you might want to consider that too. 
It’s a gorgeous little bag and really suits you!


----------



## leooh

Switching into Capucines bb.. Took away the twilly as well, it looks perfect on its own


----------



## mindless

EveyB said:


> Hi, I would shorten the strap, it is really long. But if you also want to wear the Saintonge over a bulky coat in the winter, you might want to consider that too.
> It’s a gorgeous little bag and really suits you!


Thanks for the advice. I am from Singapore and we only have summer all year round ☹. Cos the SA told me as the strap is not removable, LV does not do the shortening of strap. So I am thinking should I get it shorten at a tailor alteration shop.


----------



## mindless

lxrac said:


> Hi @mindless, Yeah looks like the strap is too long for you. You can probably shave off 4 to 5 inches and will look perfect for you.


I am very tempted to do it. But I am not sure if I should bring it to the tailor alteration shop to do it. My sa said LV will not cut the strap for me as it is not removable.


----------



## lxrac

mindless said:


> I am very tempted to do it. But I am not sure if I should bring it to the tailor alteration shop to do it. My sa said LV will not cut the strap for me as it is not removable.



Hi, yes go to professional alteration shop. Find someone who has a good clientele of high end stores. My alteration person/shop is our local Neiman's go-to. If not maybe a shoe cobbler place?


----------



## EmmJay

@mindless Please understand that if you let the tailor shorten the strap, LV will not complete any future repairs on the bag. I believe it also voids all defects resolutions. Proceed with caution.


----------



## lxrac

EmmJay said:


> @mindless Please understand that if you let the tailor shorten the strap, LV will not complete any future repairs on the bag. I believe it also voids all defects resolutions. Proceed with caution.



Agree, thanks for pointing that out.  @mindless are you open to selling it and just purchasing a bag with a removable/adjustable strap?


----------



## mrsinsyder

My snazzy pool bag beachside in Palm Beach


----------



## karman

Back in the office, back to nicer bags. I was traveling for business last week and enjoyed my carefree Longchamp tote, though I did bring along my Pochette and used it when talking walks and going out for dinner.

Catogram Neverfull again. It’s a chilly Summer day and felt more like Fall, so I thought the Catogram goes nicely with my outfit. Stay away, Fall!

I am also using the new MCraft NF handle protectors I just received last week. Love them so far and they completely cover the premature glazing wear on my handles!


----------



## EmmJay

DE TP 26 with chain from Felicie and romper from Target.


----------



## Iamminda

EmmJay said:


> DE TP 26 with chain from Felicie and romper from Target.
> View attachment 4525860
> View attachment 4525861
> View attachment 4525862



You always look amazing in everything you wear .  Thanks for all your lovely action pictures.


----------



## Iamminda

leooh said:


> Switching into Capucines bb.. Took away the twilly as well, it looks perfect on its own



Leooh, your Capucines is gorgeous


----------



## mindless

lxrac said:


> Hi, yes go to professional alteration shop. Find someone who has a good clientele of high end stores. My alteration person/shop is our local Neiman's go-to. If not maybe a shoe cobbler place?


I need to google to see where or any recommendations to do strap alteration. I don't think we have an establish store like Neiman's to do that


----------



## EmmJay

Iamminda said:


> You always look amazing in everything you wear .  Thanks for all your lovely action pictures.



Thank you so much!! I appreciate my husband for taking these pics in the sweltering heat. Today it’s 104*°F* but I like it hot.


----------



## mindless

EmmJay said:


> @mindless Please understand that if you let the tailor shorten the strap, LV will not complete any future repairs on the bag. I believe it also voids all defects resolutions. Proceed with caution.


Does it mean even if I have the proof of purchase, LV does not do any repairs or replacement of hardwares? Eg changing of tassels or zippers?
Wow if so, I might not shorten the straps. I don't baby my bags and I have a 3 year old child that likes to play with my bags.


----------



## karman

EmmJay said:


> DE TP 26 with chain from Felicie and romper from Target.
> View attachment 4525860
> View attachment 4525861
> View attachment 4525862


Love everything!!! I wish we still had Target in Canada...I’d be heading straight there for that romper!


----------



## mindless

lxrac said:


> Agree, thanks for pointing that out.  @mindless are you open to selling it and just purchasing a bag with a removable/adjustable strap?


I really love this bag atm. Just not the strap. My other option for a small to mid size bag was the locky bb. But with a 3 year old child. I think the bag will wear and tear much more as the whole front flap is leather. And I saw bad reviews about the folded canvas.


----------



## leooh

EmmJay said:


> DE TP 26 with chain from Felicie and romper from Target.
> View attachment 4525860
> View attachment 4525861
> View attachment 4525862


EmmJay, are you on IG? I want to follow you! You always look so chic!


----------



## leooh

Iamminda said:


> Leooh, your Capucines is gorgeous


Thank you dear IM, you are super sweet


----------



## EmmJay

mindless said:


> Does it mean even if I have the proof of purchase, LV does not do any repairs or replacement of hardwares? Eg changing of tassels or zippers?
> Wow if so, I might not shorten the straps. I don't baby my bags and I have a 3 year old child that likes to play with my bags.



When you allow a third party to modify any LV products, it voids future repairs or defect claims. A lot of people get their items custom painted and those items can never be serviced by LV in the future. The rule of thumb is that if you have a problem with an LV product, take it to LV and let their artisans repair your item.


----------



## EmmJay

karman said:


> Love everything!!! I wish we still had Target in Canada...I’d be heading straight there for that romper!



Thank you so much!! I love Target and buy a lot of my clothes from there. Most people are surprised when I tell them something I am wearing is from a Target.


----------



## mindless

EmmJay said:


> When you allow a third party to modify any LV products, it voids future repairs or defect claims. A lot of people get their items custom painted and those items can never be serviced by LV in the future. The rule of thumb is that if you have a problem with an LV product, take it to LV and let their artisans repair your item.


Thank you so much for this information. I think I might try to find another SAs and see if they can help me to send it for strap shortening. If not I will have to live with the length as I really love this bag so much. It can fit alot of items despite its size.


----------



## lxrac

mindless said:


> I need to google to see where or any recommendations to do strap alteration. I don't think we have an establish store like Neiman's to do that





mindless said:


> I really love this bag atm. Just not the strap. My other option for a small to mid size bag was the locky bb. But with a 3 year old child. I think the bag will wear and tear much more as the whole front flap is leather. And I saw bad reviews about the folded canvas.



I had to google locky bb. Yes, that's a cute bag but I feel like you have reservations as you have a 3 year old. Hmmm, have you thought about Neonoe? Vavin PM? Flower Zipped tote PM?? Beaumarchis?? Just throwing in some examples.


----------



## mindless

lxrac said:


> I had to google locky bb. Yes, that's a cute bag but I feel like you have reservations as you have a 3 year old. Hmmm, have you thought about Neonoe? Vavin PM? Flower Zipped tote PM?? Beaumarchis?? Just throwing in some examples.


Thanks for the examples. I have not been to LV for such a long time I lost touch of what bags are available. I only tried the Neonoe you mentioned but it was a too big for a weekend / small bag. I only have the Trevi and Siena PM which I was trying to downsize from. I don't even carry much to work just only a mini pochette, my card holder, a small wallet and my mobile phone. I will look at the other examples you have mentioned.
Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Loving my new multicolor Beverly Hills imprint


----------



## mindless

Leo the Lion said:


> Loving my new multicolor Beverly Hills imprint


Beautiful pieces


----------



## karman

EmmJay said:


> Thank you so much!! I love Target and buy a lot of my clothes from there. Most people are surprised when I tell them something I am wearing is from a Target.



I’m someone who likes expensive jewelry, bags and accessories but don’t like expensive clothes. I can ruin a shirt or dress pretty easily (like the time I dripped Shawarma sauce alllllll over myself but didn’t realize it until I stood up because it was collecting inside a fold of my skirt ) but I’ve rarely ruined a bag (knock on wood) and never ruined jewelry. I’m all for cute pieces that are fun, even if they don’t last very long. I have some Kate Spade dresses that I LOVE but I wear those very, very carefully. I love H&M, Uniqlo if I want something minimalist and I’ve found some cute stuff and good essential Tees on Amazon!


----------



## karman

Leo the Lion said:


> Loving my new multicolor Beverly Hills imprint


Love everything! Your MC Speedy is in perfect condition!


----------



## karman

mindless said:


> Thanks for the examples. I have not been to LV for such a long time I lost touch of what bags are available. I only tried the Neonoe you mentioned but it was a too big for a weekend / small bag. I only have the Trevi and Siena PM which I was trying to downsize from. I don't even carry much to work just only a mini pochette, my card holder, a small wallet and my mobile phone. I will look at the other examples you have mentioned.
> Thank you so much for your help.


If you’re looking for a smaller crossbody bag, what about the Croisette? What are you looking for in this bag and does it have to be monogram?


----------



## 23adeline

Last night, changing from Cluny BB to RDV


----------



## 23adeline

All ready to attend properly investment talk plus dinner organised by bank after work this evening.


----------



## mindless

karman said:


> If you’re looking for a smaller crossbody bag, what about the Croisette? What are you looking for in this bag and does it have to be monogram?


I was trying to find a smaller weekend or travel crossbody bag. I was trying to avoid getting the DE print so the SA introduced to me the double zip pochette (empreinte - beige), alma (epi), locky bb and saintonge. I bought the last double zip in store but realized there was an indentation mark on one of the sides hence went back for an exchange. When I went back, the 1st SA was not in so another SA helped me. I tried on the saintonge and the 2nd SA keeps telling me it look okay and was the right length for me. Now I cannot exchange it anymore so I have to go through selling it on the second hand market if I don't want it. I am trying to see if I can ask 1st SA to help me shorten the strap (I remember 1st SA said they can sent it for a fee to have the bag assess to see the alteration can be done) if not will try to see if I can get past the 'it is way too low' feeling.
Thank you all so much for your kind help and advices.


----------



## lxrac

Leo the Lion said:


> Loving my new multicolor Beverly Hills imprint



Cute bag! And cute luggage tag. Do you know how much LV sell their luggage tags?


----------



## 1LV

EmmJay said:


> DE TP 26 with chain from Felicie and romper from Target.
> View attachment 4525860
> View attachment 4525861
> View attachment 4525862


Too cute!


----------



## leooh

Switching out again...


----------



## sammytheMUA

Just arrived to the French Rivera to celebrate our 2nd wedding anniversary; Cannes, France!


----------



## EmmJay

1LV said:


> Too cute!


Thank you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My accessories at sunrise, ready for a shopping day trip


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My accessories at sunrise, ready for a shopping day trip
> View attachment 4526232


I love all the beautiful olive green you are wearing — have fun shopping (maybe see your reveals tonight )


----------



## fabuleux

The TP26 is right at home in the Delta One suite! 
AMS > DTW


----------



## queenlobo26

Waiting in line to pick up my kids from school!  This beauty just arrived today and I couldn't wait to use it!


----------



## mrsinsyder

A long wait in the airport Chili’s calls for a drink.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Today's fall haul: burgundy boots from Marshalls & LV goodies from Holts 
	

		
			
		

		
	



@Iamminda


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Today's fall haul: burgundy boots from Marshalls & LV goodies from Holts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4526632
> 
> @Iamminda



 Can’t wait to see your goodies


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My accessories at sunrise, ready for a shopping day trip
> View attachment 4526232


----------



## cheidel

slyartemis said:


> My new world tour speedy at the neighborhood pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4524652


Beautiful!!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Reverse Pochette Trunk Verticale and a random chain. In LVoe!!
> View attachment 4524904


Lovely Pochette and love the shoes!!!


----------



## cheidel

Shopping and errands today with Ms GM and Evasion Pochette!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Pick up this on my way to the talk yesterday 




I asked some friends to guess what's inside the box........only one smart friend gave the correct answer
The answer is ............




Yummy Mooncake from LV


----------



## mdcx

23adeline said:


> Pick up this on my way to the talk yesterday
> View attachment 4526834
> 
> View attachment 4526835
> 
> I asked some friends to guess what's inside the box........only one smart friend gave the correct answer
> The answer is ............
> View attachment 4526839
> View attachment 4526840
> View attachment 4526841
> 
> Yummy Mooncake from LV
> View attachment 4526843


So beautiful, wow! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## XCCX

Houndstooth and NeoNoe


----------



## Nat_CAN

Hockey camp, this means summer is about to be over, Nooooo


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

This bag is so versatile,  this combo


----------



## pattis64

my Neverfull is never full...


----------



## Fierymo

sammytheMUA said:


> View attachment 4526218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just arrived to the French Rivera to celebrate our 2nd wedding anniversary; Cannes, France!


Enjoy!


----------



## EmmJay

Today, I picked up a new strap for my black and white Speedy. It’s the strap from the Porte-Documents Voyage PM (sku N41478) and it is matte like the leather on the bag. The shoulder pad is removable. I love that this bag looks so good with so many different straps.
View attachment 4526587



leooh said:


> Switching out again...


That CD!!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Lovely Pochette and love the shoes!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Bagologist said:


> Picking up Sunday dinner groceries with Petite Boîte Chapeau and Rose Ballerine 6 Key Holder.
> 
> View attachment 4513509


Have you enjoyed your bag? I am considering one.


----------



## curlsandacamera

Heading out to run errands with my classic Noe.


----------



## eena1230

Ready to leave work with my PSM❤️


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

curlsandacamera said:


> Heading out to run errands with my classic Noe.


Looking good!


----------



## karman

I’ve been using my new-to-me Totally PM!
Very happy with the size. I’m 5’7” and the popular opinion is that the MM size would be best for my height but I don’t carry a lot and the PM is just right.


----------



## jenlynne25

karman said:


> I’ve been using my new-to-me Totally PM!
> Very happy with the size. I’m 5’7” and the popular opinion is that the MM size would be best for my height but I don’t carry a lot and the PM is just right.


Who cares what they say about height.  It looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Bagologist

Bijouxlady said:


> Have you enjoyed your bag? I am considering one.


I love it!  It's even more beautiful in person and I get a lot of compliments on it. It's small, a little smaller than I even thought so you have to strategically place things in it. It truly is a piece of art which will never go out of style IMO. I would definitely purchase it!


----------



## Jolena Angeline

mrsinsyder said:


> A long wait in the airport Chili’s calls for a drink.
> 
> View attachment 4526517


Stunning combo!


----------



## Jolena Angeline

EmmJay said:


> Thank you so much!! I appreciate my husband for taking these pics in the sweltering heat. Today it’s 104*°F* but I like it hot.


We really appreciate your modeling shots with that killer bod and your lovely collection. I’m sure your DH doesn’t mind one bit acting as your photographer LOL  Seriously EmmJay, These shots are so helpful when you’re hesitating on a similar purse.  Thank you girl!!!!


----------



## Jolena Angeline

karman said:


> I’m someone who likes expensive jewelry, bags and accessories but don’t like expensive clothes. I can ruin a shirt or dress pretty easily (like the time I dripped Shawarma sauce alllllll over myself but didn’t realize it until I stood up because it was collecting inside a fold of my skirt ) but I’ve rarely ruined a bag (knock on wood) and never ruined jewelry. I’m all for cute pieces that are fun, even if they don’t last very long. I have some Kate Spade dresses that I LOVE but I wear those very, very carefully. I love H&M, Uniqlo if I want something minimalist and I’ve found some cute stuff and good essential Tees on Amazon!


Same here on all of the above.  A beautiful bag elevates any look but most importantly it seems to give me that boost in confidence and maybe that swagger you can’t buy in any store


----------



## EmmJay

Jolena Angeline said:


> We really appreciate your modeling shots with that killer bod and your lovely collection. I’m sure your DH doesn’t mind one bit acting as your photographer LOL  Seriously EmmJay, These shots are so helpful when you’re hesitating on a similar purse.  Thank you girl!!!!



My pleasure! I really appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Lejic

curlsandacamera said:


> Heading out to run errands with my classic Noe.


This is so awesome. At the risk of offending others (sorry!), first time I've ever wanted a Noe. You look so chic!


----------



## Nat_CAN

At the office


----------



## 23adeline

Just came into my office, after visiting construction site with Twist EPI Denim MM


----------



## 23adeline

Last night, switching from City Steamer to Twist


----------



## Jolena Angeline

Lejic said:


> This is so awesome. At the risk of offending others (sorry!), first time I've ever wanted a Noe. You look so chic!


No offense taken here!  EmmJay wears her bags; the bags don’t wear her.  I cannot pull that one off.


----------



## curlsandacamera

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Looking good!





Lejic said:


> This is so awesome. At the risk of offending others (sorry!), first time I've ever wanted a Noe. You look so chic!



Thanks so much!


----------



## raery

Shameless selfie with my reverse pm.  
PS - I'm newer to posting, so I'm sorry the picture is so big


----------



## ditzydi

raery said:


> Shameless selfie with my reverse pm.
> PS - I'm newer to posting, so I'm sorry the picture is so big


Fellow reverse PM owner here!  Love the purse and your furry photo bomber.


----------



## raery

ditzydi said:


> Fellow reverse PM owner here!  Love the purse and your furry photo bomber.


Haha, he's an 8 year old rescue and always glued to me


----------



## EmmJay

Black and white dress and black and white Speedy B.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EmmJay said:


> Black and white dress and black and white Speedy B.
> View attachment 4527826
> View attachment 4527827


Looking fab EJ You're bags are always amazing but_  those shoes!_


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My kind of bookmark


----------



## Sherbear15

My Mother’s Day gift out on her maiden voyage for a parents-only weekend in Vegas!  (Btw, this is an awesome travel purse!)


----------



## blondiekinz

Sherbear15 said:


> View attachment 4527986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mother’s Day gift out on her maiden voyage for a parents-only weekend in Vegas!  (Btw, this is an awesome travel purse!)


Is that the 35?


----------



## Sherbear15

blondiekinz said:


> Is that the 35?


It’s the 30, but it looks huge in this pic for some reason!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Bagologist said:


> I love it!  It's even more beautiful in person and I get a lot of compliments on it. It's small, a little smaller than I even thought so you have to strategically place things in it. It truly is a piece of art which will never go out of style IMO. I would definitely purchase it!


Thank you. I'm so glad to hear that. I had sworn off of small bags because I found I never used them but this one looks like it is fairly roomy. Have you done any modeling pics? I'm 5'4" so hopefully it wouldn't look too "childish" on me. I've been away from LV for awhile. Planning on spending my birthday money on some new LV!


----------



## Bijouxlady

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Relaxing after a long day.


What is the name of your bag? It's stunning!


----------



## Foxy trini

Getting ready to leave for pre-k open house for our toddler. Tearful kind of day.


----------



## EmmJay

Foxy trini said:


> Getting ready to leave for pre-k open house for our toddler. Tearful kind of day.



Bag, shirt, and hair!!!!


----------



## Foxy trini

EmmJay said:


> Bag, shirt, and hair!!!!


Thanks Emmjay! Right back at ya! I saw your pics today - your shoes are killer. I love them.


----------



## EmmJay

Foxy trini said:


> Thanks Emmjay! Right back at ya! I saw your pics today - your shoes are killer. I love them.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Looking fab EJ You're bags are always amazing but_  those shoes!_



Thank you so much!!


----------



## 23adeline

Changing to a not popular bag today


----------



## Enola

Preparing my birthdayparty


----------



## ditzydi

Enola said:


> Preparing my birthdayparty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528463


Love this bag!  I was considering it until the magical words "Place in Cart" appeared on my screen for my reverse PM.  This bag is definitely on my wishlist for when I get off ban island.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Bijouxlady said:


> What is the name of your bag? It's stunning!



Thank you! This is the Girolata bag in mahina leather. This is a wonderful and very functional bag. Roomy and can be carried shoulder with the strap or using just the handle. It also comes with a zipped wristlet that can be detached (like the NF).


----------



## Pinkpeonies3

raery said:


> Shameless selfie with my reverse pm.
> PS - I'm newer to posting, so I'm sorry the picture is so big


You are gorgeous!


----------



## Fierymo

My travel buddy.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EmmJay said:


> Black and white dress and black and white Speedy B.
> View attachment 4527826
> View attachment 4527827


Lovely as ever. 
I thought I remembered seeing your pretty face. Am I mistaken?


----------



## HavPlenty

Speedy B 30


----------



## Joeli7

23adeline said:


> Changing to a not popular bag today
> View attachment 4528308
> 
> View attachment 4528306
> 
> View attachment 4528307





23adeline said:


> Changing to a not popular bag today
> View attachment 4528308
> 
> View attachment 4528306
> 
> View attachment 4528307


I have to say I like this bag a lot, and it looks great on you!


----------



## DutchessPDX

Just spent 2 weeks in Europe and this was my set-up. I LOVE my Voyager travel bag (it's a runway bag from 2016) that I've dressed up with a key chain.






Only problem is it didn't sit on top of my Rimowa well and I was horrified when it tumbled down the escalator on the way to the plane!! So,  I bought this:




Here she is sitting in the Polaris lounge in ORD.


----------



## raery

Pinkpeonies3 said:


> You are gorgeous!


Aw, thank you!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Sherbear15 said:


> View attachment 4527986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mother’s Day gift out on her maiden voyage for a parents-only weekend in Vegas!  (Btw, this is an awesome travel purse!)



I agree Speedy B is perfect for travel!


----------



## EmmJay

Johnpauliegal said:


> Lovely as ever.
> I thought I remembered seeing your pretty face. Am I mistaken?



Thank you so much sweetheart!! I saw your Beatles collection on another thread and it’s amazing!!!


----------



## handbagobession

My cute little multicarte with me getting a pedicure!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

This Bando strap is one of my best purchases in terms of versatility. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Happy Labour Day weekend everyone


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This Bando strap is one of my best purchases in terms of versatility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528859
> View attachment 4528860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Labour Day weekend everyone


Beautiful! I have never really been drawn to the Twist until I started seeing your pics.. I LOVE the gold hardware, and that strap is perfect! I'd love to see a mod shot with that strap on


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fyn72 said:


> Beautiful! I have never really been drawn to the Twist until I started seeing your pics.. I LOVE the gold hardware, and that strap is perfect! I'd love to see a mod shot with that strap on


TY Fyn! Your request came at a good time, I'm heading out to dinner with this combo & my oversize trench (I'm 5'5)
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
lighting's just a bit wonky


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY Fyn! Your request came at a good time, I'm heading out to dinner with this combo & my oversize trench (I'm 5'5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528918
> View attachment 4528919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lighting's just a bit wonky



Fabulous!!!


----------



## cajhingle

my new to me denim pleaty


----------



## Bijouxlady

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Thank you! This is the Girolata bag in mahina leather. This is a wonderful and very functional bag. Roomy and can be carried shoulder with the strap or using just the handle. It also comes with a zipped wristlet that can be detached (like the NF).


Thanks! I need a tote but do not want a Neverful.  Saw a pic of the new Giant print. If you don't mind me asking what did the Girolata retail for? Would it be practical for a tote?


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY Fyn! Your request came at a good time, I'm heading out to dinner with this combo & my oversize trench (I'm 5'5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528918
> View attachment 4528919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lighting's just a bit wonky


THANKYOU! So beautiful! LOVE


----------



## leooh

dressing up mini dauphine with a long chain strap bought online


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY Fyn! Your request came at a good time, I'm heading out to dinner with this combo & my oversize trench (I'm 5'5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528918
> View attachment 4528919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lighting's just a bit wonky


Looking real good V


----------



## LV_4ever

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This Bando strap is one of my best purchases in terms of versatility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528859
> View attachment 4528860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Labour Day weekend everyone


I have to admit, I have been partial to the twist with chain strap, but seeing that you can change out straps in this new twist is intriguing! This looks fabulous!


----------



## Welltraveled!

Is that a 25 or 30?



Foxy trini said:


> Getting ready to leave for pre-k open house for our toddler. Tearful kind of day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sac Plat PM taking a train ride.


----------



## Foxy trini

Welltraveled! said:


> Is that a 25 or 30?


It’s the speedy B30 but I don’t use the strap much.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EmmJay said:


> Thank you so much sweetheart!! I saw your Beatles collection on another thread and it’s amazing!!!


Thank you my dear.   I made one of my spare bedrooms a Beatles memorabilia room.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat PM taking a train ride.


I love this bag!  
Do they still sell it or has it been replaced by onthego bags?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love this bag!
> Do they still sell it or has it been replaced by onthego bags?


Thank you! This was retired several years ago.


----------



## thewave1969

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY Fyn! Your request came at a good time, I'm heading out to dinner with this combo & my oversize trench (I'm 5'5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528918
> View attachment 4528919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lighting's just a bit wonky


Fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat PM taking a train ride.


Absolutely loving this strap on this bag. Where is the strap from?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! This was retired several years ago.


Thanks. . Sorry wrong emoji   Don’t know where that came from. Oh now I know. I meant to put a heart!   that mean ol face is next to the heart.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EmmJay said:


> Fabulous!!!





Iamminda said:


> Looking real good V





thewave1969 said:


> Fabulous!!!!!!


Thank you very much, sweet friends! 


fyn72 said:


> THANKYOU! So beautiful! LOVE


MP LVoely F
I actually wasn't drawn to the Twist until this model came out. Besides the fact that I love khaki, the versatility of this style is what really drew me in: adjustable/interchangeable strap, 'bonus' bag charm look & an awesome colour way that balances light & dark perfectly into one bag - I see _business in the front, party on the side LOL
GL finding your perfect Twist!_


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat PM taking a train ride.


I think your pic is so romantic & nostalgic: LV travelling on the railroad Harkens back to the heyday of Louis Vuitton luggage on the first steam-engine trains racing to every corner of the globe in the golden age of travel. *LVOE!*


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thanks. . Sorry wrong emoji   Don’t know where that came from. Oh now I know. I meant to put a heart!   that mean ol face is next to the heart.


LOL!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I think your pic is so romantic & nostalgic: LV travelling on the railroad Harkens back to the heyday of Louis Vuitton luggage on the first steam-engine trains racing to every corner of the globe in the golden age of travel. *LVOE!*


Thank you! 
I think your description is even more nostalgic & romantic.


----------



## Melfontana

Taking in this beautiful day with my mini :: at Coney Island ::


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> I think your description is even more nostalgic & romantic.


Haha Because your pic reminded me of one of my bucket list items that addresses LV trunk heritage: to travel from London-Venice with LV on the Orient-Express. Hopefully by then I'll have some kind of _Malle_ to take with me


----------



## Fally420

So in love with the red and Mono combination! Great pop of color and easy to wear! My most complimented bag


----------



## Jolena Angeline

Fally420 said:


> So in love with the red and Mono combination! Great pop of color and easy to wear! My most complimented bag


My CA talked me into this color combo when the Noir wasn’t in stock at the St. Louis boutique.  When he called it a gorgeous tomato Red and how well it went with my All denim outfit I pulled the trigger. I have never left that store without a bag, but I always fall in love after a few weeks with whatever is available.  I find it impossible to leave w/o my big orange box on my arm. This bag makes new or distressed denim pop!  I’ve carried it shortened to weddings and crossbody with my “Canadian Tux”. The CA showed me a way to thread your LV bandeau thru the top holes; a fur poof and/or charm looks cute attached to the side.  I use it’s adjustable strap on other LV bags ie: beach bag.  Like you, it gets a lot of attention.  Enjoy!


----------



## Jolena Angeline

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY Fyn! Your request came at a good time, I'm heading out to dinner with this combo & my oversize trench (I'm 5'5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528918
> View attachment 4528919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lighting's just a bit wonky


There’s not one thing I don’t love about this glamorous look!  Timeless .....  You win OOTD!!


----------



## Jolena Angeline

raery said:


> Shameless selfie with my reverse pm.
> PS - I'm newer to posting, so I'm sorry the picture is so big


I prefer the large pics - thanks for sharing


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Absolutely loving this strap on this bag. Where is the strap from?


Thank you missconvy!  I got it a few years back from J Crew.


----------



## white houses

My slightly beat up MC Speedy with her babies


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Jolena Angeline said:


> There’s not one thing I don’t love about this glamorous look!  Timeless .....  You win OOTD!!


 Too kind, JA 
We should have an OOTD Hall of Fame - my 1st vote goes to EmmJay. _*Like*_ this post if you agree!


----------



## HavPlenty

Foxy trini said:


> Getting ready to leave for pre-k open house for our toddler. Tearful kind of day.


Aw! That bag is to die for. My goodness!


----------



## HavPlenty

Sherbear15 said:


> It’s the 30, but it looks huge in this pic for some reason!


How do you keep the zipper so straight?  Mines just caves in when its not filled to the top.


----------



## Nat_CAN

Out in the rain to grab breakfast sandwiches.


----------



## EmmJay

Reverse Pochette Trunk Verticale, Target maxi dress, and bare feet. I don’t want the summer to end.


----------



## AndreaM99

In general I prefer to buy new bags, but in this case I am truly thankful for preloved market. I found these beauties in absolutely perfect condition. I cannot stand (or understand) recent collections (like for 2 years) so I went back to basics. Very happy.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Bijouxlady said:


> Thanks! I need a tote but do not want a Neverful.  Saw a pic of the new Giant print. If you don't mind me asking what did the Girolata retail for? Would it be practical for a tote?



Girolata is $3650 USD. I think it would make a great tote if you keep the drawstring loose. Otherwise you can cinch it to make it more of a bucket shape. I keep mine pretty loose and just bought a samorga organizer for it.


----------



## Bijouxlady

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Girolata is $3650 USD. I think it would make a great tote if you keep the drawstring loose. Otherwise you can cinch it to make it more of a bucket shape. I keep mine pretty loose and just bought a samorga organizer for it.


Thank you! I plan to go to the LV boutique and check one out!


----------



## MmeM124

Outside STL for a wedding. Had to take my phone case off and use a more narrow sunglasses case but I was able to squeeze in all the essentials.


----------



## Foxy trini

HavPlenty said:


> Aw! That bag is to die for. My goodness!


Thank you! I was so lucky to get it when I did.


----------



## Sherbear15

HavPlenty said:


> How do you keep the zipper so straight?  Mines just caves in when its not filled to the top.


I have an organizer in it, helps keep the sides from caving in


----------



## MooMooVT

AndreaM99 said:


> In general I prefer to buy new bags, but in this case I am truly thankful for preloved market. I found these beauties in absolutely perfect condition. I cannot stand (or understand) recent collections (like for 2 years) so I went back to basics. Very happy.


INSANELY JEALOUS on all three bags. Perfect colors and added to the Noe style - PERFECTION! Enjoy


----------



## elenachoe

Today i got pochette metis empreinte black.!!! Loveeeeeeeee


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Bijouxlady said:


> Thank you! I plan to go to the LV boutique and check one out!



Good luck on your search for a tote!


----------



## cheidel

curlsandacamera said:


> Heading out to run errands with my classic Noe.


Cute!!!


----------



## cheidel

elenachoe said:


> Today i got pochette metis empreinte black.!!! Loveeeeeeeee


Beautiful Métis!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> DE TP 26 with chain from Felicie and romper from Target.
> View attachment 4525860
> View attachment 4525861
> View attachment 4525862


You always look so cute!  Love your outfit and matching shoes too!


----------



## cheidel

Leo the Lion said:


> Loving my new multicolor Beverly Hills imprint


Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Black and white dress and black and white Speedy B.
> View attachment 4527826
> View attachment 4527827


You always look adorable in your outfits!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Reverse Pochette Trunk Verticale, Target maxi dress, and bare feet. I don’t want the summer to end.
> View attachment 4529727
> View attachment 4529728
> View attachment 4529729


Too cute!!!  That dress is adorable!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LV_4ever said:


> I have to admit, I have been partial to the twist with chain strap, but seeing that you can change out straps in this new twist is intriguing! This looks fabulous!


Thanks hun! Can the chain on yours come off? Then you can buy different straps for it - would be fun to experiment

I've been stocking up on Bando/guitar straps for awhile (including a khaki/gold one fromMarc Jacobs) so when this model came along it fit the bill perfectly for me.


----------



## Fally420

Jolena Angeline said:


> My CA talked me into this color combo when the Noir wasn’t in stock at the St. Louis boutique.  When he called it a gorgeous tomato Red and how well it went with my All denim outfit I pulled the trigger. I have never left that store without a bag, but I always fall in love after a few weeks with whatever is available.  I find it impossible to leave w/o my big orange box on my arm. This bag makes new or distressed denim pop!  I’ve carried it shortened to weddings and crossbody with my “Canadian Tux”. The CA showed me a way to thread your LV bandeau thru the top holes; a fur poof and/or charm looks cute attached to the side.  I use it’s adjustable strap on other LV bags ie: beach bag.  Like you, it gets a lot of attention.  Enjoy!



Great that you also love your NeoNoe with coquelicot! For me, it was love at first try


----------



## dooneybaby

Sometimes I love being extra.


----------



## dooneybaby

EmmJay said:


> Reverse Pochette Trunk Verticale, Target maxi dress, and bare feet. I don’t want the summer to end.
> View attachment 4529727
> View attachment 4529728
> View attachment 4529729


That beautiful dress overshadows the Louis.


----------



## dooneybaby

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY Fyn! Your request came at a good time, I'm heading out to dinner with this combo & my oversize trench (I'm 5'5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528918
> View attachment 4528919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lighting's just a bit wonky


Stunning! Very classic looking.


----------



## kbell

Eva... walking around Las Vegas & met an awesome CA @ CC.


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> You always look so cute!  Love your outfit and matching shoes too!


Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

dooneybaby said:


> Sometimes I love being extra.
> View attachment 4529947



Love it all!!


----------



## EmmJay

kbell said:


> Eva... walking around Las Vegas & met an awesome CA @ CC.
> 
> View attachment 4530016



Eva the diva!!!


----------



## EmmJay

dooneybaby said:


> That beautiful dress overshadows the Louis.



Thank you! It’s beautiful and comfy.


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Too kind, JA
> We should have an OOTD Hall of Fame - my 1st vote goes to EmmJay. _*Like*_ this post if you agree!



You’re so sweet!!


----------



## LV_4ever

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks hun! Can the chain on yours come off? Then you can buy different straps for it - would be fun to experiment
> 
> I've been stocking up on Bando/guitar straps for awhile (including a khaki/gold one fromMarc Jacobs) so when this model came along it fit the bill perfectly for me.


The chain can come off in theory, but it’s a big effort, not just simple clips. This just gives me a reason to think about getting another twist!


----------



## mrsinsyder

On my way to the soft opening for a cat rescue group (stopped into the store to buy a bandouliere).


----------



## NeLVoe

B Blossom Necklace glittering on THE BOOK #10


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Reverse Pochette Trunk Verticale, Target maxi dress, and bare feet. I don’t want the summer to end.
> View attachment 4529727
> View attachment 4529728
> View attachment 4529729


Another Great Look


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> Another Great Look



Thanks so much lovely!


----------



## Foxy trini

Brunch with the fam, and an old favorite no pun intended . Happy Sunday all!


----------



## fulcrum

View attachment 4530235

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Had lunch with my mom and wore my first LV after always stealing/borrowing from her collection!! Now she wants a reverse pm too...and I don’t feel worthy of its beauty


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

In line for my Starbucks with my gorgeous piment Alma pm.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I haven worn these black pair for awhile.


----------



## pink_cupcakes

Off to work. Mond-aze!


----------



## 1LV

And yet again, the candy aisle.


----------



## valcat

mrsinsyder said:


> On my way to the soft opening for a cat rescue group (stopped into the store to buy a bandouliere).
> 
> View attachment 4530066


Purrfect!


----------



## valcat

valcat said:


> Purrfect!


----------



## valcat

Purrfect!


----------



## 23adeline

Joeli7 said:


> I have to say I like this bag a lot, and it looks great on you!


Thanks dear!


----------



## chloebagfreak

EmmJay said:


> Reverse Pochette Trunk Verticale, Target maxi dress, and bare feet. I don’t want the summer to end.
> View attachment 4529727
> View attachment 4529728
> View attachment 4529729


Love this! I love floral, and those colors! Oh...and the bag is pretty cool too 
I agree about Summer!


----------



## chloebagfreak

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY Fyn! Your request came at a good time, I'm heading out to dinner with this combo & my oversize trench (I'm 5'5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528918
> View attachment 4528919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lighting's just a bit wonky


Simply stunning


----------



## chloebagfreak

leooh said:


> dressing up mini dauphine with a long chain strap bought online


Such a cute bag, and I love those 
pops of color


----------



## dooneybaby

mrsinsyder said:


> On my way to the soft opening for a cat rescue group (stopped into the store to buy a bandouliere).
> 
> View attachment 4530066


Oh YES YOU DID GIRL!
Fabulous!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

So sweet, thank you LVlies!


dooneybaby said:


> Stunning! Very classic looking.





chloebagfreak said:


> Simply stunning


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Miss Twist met up with a Speedy last night


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Miss Twist met up with a Speedy last night
> View attachment 4530738



Gorgeous!! Miss Twist is the leader of the pack and is a showstopper.


----------



## EmmJay

chloebagfreak said:


> Love this! I love floral, and those colors! Oh...and the bag is pretty cool too
> I agree about Summer!



Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

Yesterday, I wore my WT bumbag. It is so carefree and chic.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Miss Twist met up with a Speedy last night
> View attachment 4530738


Such a beautiful photo!


----------



## slyartemis

Jolena Angeline said:


> I love the Speedy in WT. It’s next on my list if I can get it in black with just a couple stickers.  I’ve heard various reports that you can or cannot leave a few stickers blank


I went into the store to order it and they said I needed at least one sticker.  Placement didn't matter.


----------



## Jolena Angeline

dooneybaby said:


> Oh YES YOU DID GIRL!
> Fabulous!!!


Rescue animal causes are as near to my heart as LV purses.  My rescue kitty put a nibble on my Rose NF and I  didn’t even get mad at my sweetheart (was my own fault) my other rescue doesn’t even scratch the furniture, lesson learned, they go in the dust bag immediately.  Wishing your cause great success


----------



## Jolena Angeline

I used my mini Prada as a MP today with my favorite NF.  Didn’t have time to switch out.  And I also threw in the world’s first belt bag  that I found in grannies basement after she passed just for kicks.  I think this was used as a chain purse or to hide some secrets ( maybe a ciggie and some striking matches) IDK - any thoughts from the vintage crowd?


----------



## Jolena Angeline

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Miss Twist met up with a Speedy last night
> View attachment 4530738


I can’t stop looking at this combo. Would make a great overnight trip setup?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@EmmJay  @Sunshine mama
You ladies are the _*Stars_ * before the bags. TY!

@Jolena Angeline What a good idea! It'll amazing


----------



## ditzydi

I’m seeing a pattern in my action shots.  I like my Louis and my craft beer. A new release of a fruity sour ipa.  Yum.


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @EmmJay  @Sunshine mama
> You ladies are the _*Stars_ * before the bags. TY!
> 
> @Jolena Angeline What a good idea! It'll amazing



You’re so sweet and I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Took this out for the first time, though most of the stores were closed for Hurricane Dorian. I’ve never gotten so many compliments on a bag on a single outing!


----------



## cheidel

AndreaM99 said:


> In general I prefer to buy new bags, but in this case I am truly thankful for preloved market. I found these beauties in absolutely perfect condition. I cannot stand (or understand) recent collections (like for 2 years) so I went back to basics. Very happy.


Beautiful Epi Collection!!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Wrong post


----------



## AndreaM99

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Miss Twist met up with a Speedy last night
> View attachment 4530738


The strap is top! Lady, you know how to style her, I love it!


----------



## AndreaM99

PinkInTheBlue said:


> In line for my Starbucks with my gorgeous piment Alma pm.


I love your Tieks!


----------



## Bijouxlady

mrsinsyder said:


> Took this out for the first time, though most of the stores were closed for Hurricane Dorian. I’ve never gotten so many compliments on a bag on a single outing!
> 
> View attachment 4531275


LOVE! I'm about to buy this bag too. It caught my eye as soon as I entered the LV store. Does it hold much? It looks like it might be roomier than most small bags. Congrats! Enjoy!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

AndreaM99 said:


> The strap is top! Lady, you know how to style her, I love it!


Hello LVoely Andrea, so nice to see you & TY! That means a lot coming from the queen of PM's & LV accessories


----------



## PamK

mrsinsyder said:


> Took this out for the first time, though most of the stores were closed for Hurricane Dorian. I’ve never gotten so many compliments on a bag on a single outing!
> 
> View attachment 4531275


That looks so nice on you!! It is a gorgeous bag. ❤️ Hope Dorian treats you as gently as possible - stay safe!


----------



## lxrac

lxrac said:


> Here's my Porte Document Voyage in PM Damier Graphite in action. Happy Tuesday!  Oh I also used my "The Little Prince" keychain charm that I bought in Paris lmao.



Thanks for all the likes! Loving everyone's post too!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

**Safe wishes to everyone enduring Hurricane Dorian in the US**
Botd: LV & "CandyFur"


----------



## eena1230

My 13 year old denim pleaty! She’s been with me since 2006 and I still love her❤️


----------



## Leo the Lion

My speedy of the day and lots of coffee!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> **Safe wishes to everyone enduring Hurricane Dorian in the US**
> Botd: LV & "CandyFur"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531572


So perfect together!


----------



## Sunshine mama

eena1230 said:


> My 13 year old denim pleaty! She’s been with me since 2006 and I still love her❤️


She's a cutie!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A bandeau dressing up my bag.


----------



## EmmJay

Empreinte bumbag. There are some quality issues with this bag (excessive glue, black stains on the interior, and a very strong smell) but I have another one on the way. If the next one is imperfect, I won’t repurchase. It will be on to the next one. I don’t believe in third chances. Lol

It is another hot day and wearing all black intensified the heat. Wearing a hat to hide that I’m not dealing with my hair today. I love the summer!


----------



## VirginiaLV

EmmJay said:


> Empreinte bumbag. There are some quality issues with this bag (excessive glue, black stains on the interior, and a very strong smell) but I have another one on the way. If the next one is imperfect, I won’t repurchase. It will be on to the next one. I don’t believe in third chances. Lol
> 
> It is another hot day and wearing all black intensified the heat. Wearing a hat to hide that I’m not dealing with my hair today. I love the summer!
> View attachment 4532753
> View attachment 4532754
> View attachment 4532755
> View attachment 4532756
> View attachment 4532757


I’m  thinking of getting this bag. Thanks for the mod shots. You always look beautiful!


----------



## barbara p

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 3623941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't know what took me so long to buy a trousse 28. I love it!


Love my Trousse 28


----------



## RAEDAY

EmmJay said:


> Empreinte bumbag. There are some quality issues with this bag (excessive glue, black stains on the interior, and a very strong smell) but I have another one on the way. If the next one is imperfect, I won’t repurchase. It will be on to the next one. I don’t believe in third chances. Lol
> 
> It is another hot day and wearing all black intensified the heat. Wearing a hat to hide that I’m not dealing with my hair today. I love the summer!
> View attachment 4532753
> View attachment 4532754
> View attachment 4532755
> View attachment 4532756
> View attachment 4532757


Gorgeous!!  #SLAY


----------



## Clairen4

pink_cupcakes said:


> Off to work. Mond-aze!


Sigh.... Such a gorgeous bag.  (I might have a little bit {A LOT} of purse envy).


----------



## EmmJay

VirginiaLV said:


> I’m  thinking of getting this bag. Thanks for the mod shots. You always look beautiful!





raedaybaby said:


> Gorgeous!!  #SLAY



Thank you!


----------



## EvaSpa53




----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Empreinte bumbag. There are some quality issues with this bag (excessive glue, black stains on the interior, and a very strong smell) but I have another one on the way. If the next one is imperfect, I won’t repurchase. It will be on to the next one. I don’t believe in third chances. Lol
> 
> It is another hot day and wearing all black intensified the heat. Wearing a hat to hide that I’m not dealing with my hair today. I love the summer!
> View attachment 4532753
> View attachment 4532754
> View attachment 4532755
> View attachment 4532756
> View attachment 4532757


Sorry about the issues with your bag.  You always look classy and cute!


----------



## Kidclarke

On my way back home from Portland, OR. 
My LV and Coach.


----------



## Porschenality

At the market. Bare spot by the flowers so I thought why not!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Sorry about the issues with your bag.  You always look classy and cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Emsidee

Pics of my somewhat recent trip to Paris. With my boite chapeau souple and catogram speedy.


----------



## katandkay

EmmJay said:


> Reverse Pochette Trunk Verticale, Target maxi dress, and bare feet. I don’t want the summer to end.
> View attachment 4529727
> View attachment 4529728
> View attachment 4529729


You know I swoon for your LV in action pics!!!


----------



## katandkay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Miss Twist met up with a Speedy last night
> View attachment 4530738


The color of your twist makes me want one!!! She's purrty.


----------



## jennarae86

My reverse Pochette Métis out for a birthday dinner overlooking the river


----------



## LGGSZTX

EmmJay said:


> Empreinte bumbag. There are some quality issues with this bag (excessive glue, black stains on the interior, and a very strong smell) but I have another one on the way. If the next one is imperfect, I won’t repurchase. It will be on to the next one. I don’t believe in third chances. Lol
> 
> It is another hot day and wearing all black intensified the heat. Wearing a hat to hide that I’m not dealing with my hair today. I love the summer!
> View attachment 4532753
> View attachment 4532754
> View attachment 4532755
> View attachment 4532756
> View attachment 4532757


Beautiful as always!


----------



## Scarlett67

AndreaM99 said:


> In general I prefer to buy new bags, but in this case I am truly thankful for preloved market. I found these beauties in absolutely perfect condition. I cannot stand (or understand) recent collections (like for 2 years) so I went back to basics. Very happy.


Beautiful! I’m a Noe and epi fan! The green is gorgeous!


----------



## AndreaM99

Scarlett67 said:


> Beautiful! I’m a Noe and epi fan! The green is gorgeous!


I was a big fan of empreinte, but epi is the best (yes, it is not a leather). Corner wear is not that big issue and you can repair it (this particular model), so I am hoping I will enjoy them forever.


----------



## EmmJay

katandkay said:


> You know I swoon for your LV in action pics!!!





LGGSZTX said:


> Beautiful as always!



Thank you!!


----------



## EmmJay

Reverse Speedy!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

katandkay said:


> The color of your twist makes me want one!!! She's purrty.


Aww TY babe such a sweet comment!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Sunshine mama said:


> A bandeau dressing up my bag.


Looks so pretty.


----------



## PamK

EmmJay said:


> Reverse Speedy!
> View attachment 4533442
> View attachment 4533443
> View attachment 4533444
> View attachment 4533445


So beautiful and summery! Your Speedy looks great too!! ❤️


----------



## acquiredtaste

Obsessed with my Rothys and this bag. Is it weird to put a bag on the nightstand so they can stare at it? Asking for a friend.


----------



## cymiller

EmmJay said:


> Reverse Speedy!
> View attachment 4533442
> View attachment 4533443
> View attachment 4533444
> View attachment 4533445


Drooling! I want the whole outfit and that speedy!


----------



## EmmJay

PamK said:


> So beautiful and summery! Your Speedy looks great too!! ❤️



Thank you Pam!! 



cymiller said:


> Drooling! I want the whole outfit and that speedy!



Thank you so much! FYI, the Speedy is available to order with a CA. I love it!!


----------



## cymiller

EmmJay said:


> Thank you Pam!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! FYI, the Speedy is available to order with a CA. I love it!!




Really?? 
I went to the LV in Atlanta over the weekend with my wishlist and the CA laughed at me in my face - telling me its long gone 
BUT I know u are the person with info so I will try again! Thanks!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

EmmJay said:


> Reverse Speedy!
> View attachment 4533442
> View attachment 4533443
> View attachment 4533444
> View attachment 4533445


Beautiful! Was this Speedy more expensive than the regular monogram?


----------



## EmmJay

Bijouxlady said:


> Beautiful! Was this Speedy more expensive than the regular monogram?



Thank you! I think it was $1910 USD.


----------



## PamK

cymiller said:


> Really??
> I went to the LV in Atlanta over the weekend with my wishlist and the CA laughed at me in my face - telling me its long gone
> BUT I know u are the person with info so I will try again! Thanks!!


I thought it was “long gone” too, but I was able to get one within the past month! Keep trying, and good luck! I honestly think for some of this stuff, it’s good to have a great CA who’ll go the extra mile.


----------



## Bijouxlady

EmmJay said:


> Thank you! I think it was $1910 USD.


I saw several on Fashionphile that were new or almost new & they were about $3,400. I'm rather surprised they have jacked the price up like that. I like the bag but not that much.


----------



## LGGSZTX

EmmJay said:


> Reverse Speedy!
> View attachment 4533442
> View attachment 4533443
> View attachment 4533444
> View attachment 4533445


Love the shoes! And of course the bag!


----------



## RAEDAY

Tonight: Louis and a movie!


----------



## EmmJay

LGGSZTX said:


> Love the shoes! And of course the bag!



Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

Bijouxlady said:


> I saw several on Fashionphile that were new or almost new & they were about $3,400. I'm rather surprised they have jacked the price up like that. I like the bag but not that much.



I would never!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

raedaybaby said:


> Tonight: Louis and a movie!
> View attachment 4533820


Which bag is this?  Petite Metis? It's beautiful!


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Reverse Speedy!
> View attachment 4533442
> View attachment 4533443
> View attachment 4533444
> View attachment 4533445


I love your dress it looks awesome with the sneakers and the Speedy


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> I love your dress it looks awesome with the sneakers and the Speedy



Thank you so much!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I started wearing my scarf this morning because 7*C felt so chilly. Crazy that one day goes from 5*C to 24*C and back  again


----------



## RAEDAY

Bijouxlady said:


> Which bag is this?  Petite Metis? It's beautiful!


Thank you!! Yes it’s the Pochette Métis in Monogram Reverse.


----------



## TangerineKandy

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I started wearing my scarf this morning because 7*C felt so chilly. Crazy that one day goes from 5*C to 24*C and back  again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4533855
> View attachment 4533858


I love everything about this pic!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TangerineKandy said:


> I love everything about this pic!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Reverse Speedy!
> View attachment 4533442
> View attachment 4533443
> View attachment 4533444
> View attachment 4533445


Cute sneakers too!


----------



## Melli12

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I started wearing my scarf this morning because 7*C felt so chilly. Crazy that one day goes from 5*C to 24*C and back  again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4533855
> View attachment 4533858


The green or turquoise jacket looks lovely together with the scarf and pochette!!!


----------



## NZMousee

cymiller said:


> Really??
> I went to the LV in Atlanta over the weekend with my wishlist and the CA laughed at me in my face - telling me its long gone
> BUT I know u are the person with info so I will try again! Thanks!!


I went into LV stores in Hawaii everyday for 8 days and they did the same to me if they bothered to actually acknowledge me that is


----------



## Melfontana

I didn’t get to use this bag much over the summer but it’s the perfect bag for work :: OnTheGo ::


----------



## keishapie1973

raedaybaby said:


> Tonight: Louis and a movie!
> View attachment 4533820



Stunning!!!! I missed delivery on mine yesterday.  Re-delivery is today.  I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## RAEDAY

keishapie1973 said:


> Stunning!!!! I missed delivery on mine yesterday.  Re-delivery is today.  I'm so excited!!!!


Thank you!  How exciting!!!!  You will love it--post pics when it arrives!


----------



## XCCX

PM


----------



## ilovemylilo

Taking my (almost) 15 year old Cerises Speedy 25 out today. Love this bag!


----------



## cheidel

Melfontana said:


> I didn’t get to use this bag much over the summer but it’s the perfect bag for work :: OnTheGo ::


Beautiful!!!


----------



## cheidel

Palermo GM riding with me to my Dr. appt., and she’s chillin while we wait at the Dr.’s office!


----------



## BeGoldStayGold

BOTD: Galliera PM in Monogram
Victory...at the end of a long sought after hunt on the preloved market ♥️


----------



## LGGSZTX

BeGoldStayGold said:


> BOTD: Galliera PM in Monogram
> Victory...at the end of a long sought after hunt on the preloved market ♥️


She's a beauty!


----------



## TC1

XCCX said:


> PM
> 
> View attachment 4534109


I love the Gold cord on your Trinity!


----------



## lxrac

What's for late Friday lunch? Louis V. and pepsi.  
*spot the 2017 entrée lol*


----------



## XCCX

TC1 said:


> I love the Gold cord on your Trinity!



Thank you! I love it too


----------



## reason24

lxrac said:


> What's for late Friday lunch? Louis V. and pepsi.
> *spot the 2017 entrée lol*


you spent your salary on the bag and the fridge was left unfilled ....


----------



## lxrac

reason24 said:


> you spent your salary on the bag and the fridge was left unfilled ....



hahahahah...We are on liquid diet hunny!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today, I took out the Clapton backpack.


----------



## EmmJay

lxrac said:


> hahahahah...We are on liquid diet hunny!



We can survive off of water!!! Looking at my bags fills me up.


----------



## Leo the Lion

No swimming for Speedy   TGIF!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LuckyBitch said:


> Looks so pretty.


Thank you!


----------



## lxrac

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, I took out the Clapton backpack.



Did you know there's a bag base shaper for the clapton backpack? Beautiful backpack btw.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lxrac said:


> Did you know there's a bag base shaper for the clapton backpack? Beautiful backpack btw.


Thank you!


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, I took out the Clapton backpack.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLadyT said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!!


----------



## shalomjude

Went to the ballet
Used the SC clutch


----------



## shalomjude

Went to another ballet (daytime) 
Majority of the time I am in bike gear


----------



## HeyMaddy

Took this baby out for the first time!


----------



## Foxy trini

First day of the ballet school year.  Waiting in the lobby surfing TPF with my TP26.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Reverse Speedy!
> View attachment 4533442
> View attachment 4533443
> View attachment 4533444
> View attachment 4533445


Fab photos! Love your whole look.   Dress and shoes rock. You should be in an LV ad


----------



## DrTr

acquiredtaste said:


> Obsessed with my Rothys and this bag. Is it weird to put a bag on the nightstand so they can stare at it? Asking for a friend.


No not weird at all. In another thread a few of us said we have LV on the couch while we binge watch


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Fab photos! Love your whole look.   Dress and shoes rock. You should be in an LV ad



Thank you so much!


----------



## cheidel

BeGoldStayGold said:


> BOTD: Galliera PM in Monogram
> Victory...at the end of a long sought after hunt on the preloved market ♥️


Very pretty!!!  I love searching for the discontinued LV bags!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My PS PM Backpack


----------



## MmeM124

Catching rays while I graded during my son’s baseball drills


----------



## viewwing

Leo the Lion said:


> No swimming for Speedy   TGIF!!!


Love the patina on this! How long have you had it?


----------



## Leo the Lion

viewwing said:


> Love the patina on this! How long have you had it?


Thank you so much! It is from early 2016.


----------



## Melfontana

V-Tote BB at LV earlier picking up her luggage tag


----------



## mdcx

Vintage Alma at IKEA:


----------



## Loulou1234

Obsessed with the mini monogram bracelet my husband got me for my birthday (picked it out on his own lol) and the PA I was able to get yesterday.


----------



## BunnyLV

mdcx said:


> Vintage Alma at IKEA:
> View attachment 4535264



You have my dream Alma! The patina looks lovely!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dora BB today


----------



## mnl

Addicted to bags said:


> Dora BB today
> 
> View attachment 4535360
> View attachment 4535361


Love that red!


----------



## Addicted to bags

mnl said:


> Love that red!


Thank you mnl! It's an easy red to match with outfits


----------



## NeLVoe

Thomas  Louis


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

My favourite vintage LV


----------



## DamierLover

AndreaM99 said:


> In general I prefer to buy new bags, but in this case I am truly thankful for preloved market. I found these beauties in absolutely perfect condition. I cannot stand (or understand) recent collections (like for 2 years) so I went back to basics. Very happy.


Stunning collection.  I agree about going back to the basics.  That's why they are classics.


----------



## DamierLover

Leo the Lion said:


> Loving my new multicolor Beverly Hills imprint


Wow, love this combo. Gorgeous.


----------



## XCCX

My work essentials..


----------



## DamierLover

M5_Traveler said:


> At the Weinstraße. TGIF, I wish everybody a nice weekend.


Wunderbar.  Love  this.


----------



## DamierLover

Serva1 said:


> My custom order jewellerybox. Took about 6 months.


Stunning.


----------



## Leo the Lion

DamierLover said:


> Wow, love this combo. Gorgeous.


Thank you!!!


----------



## ninjette

Momof3ducklings said:


> I love this bag so much! I have the magnolia one!


Quick question- I just got this bag but am worried the corners/leather will get dirty for being an everyday bag. Did you use any leather protector/spray to prevent stains? (I also got the Magnolia color!)


----------



## ditzydi

Addicted to bags said:


> Dora BB today
> 
> View attachment 4535360
> View attachment 4535361


Pretty!  The leather looks so soft.


----------



## karman

Switching bags for this week, I chose my Mini Lin Speedy from 2007!


----------



## EmmJay

Reverse Speedy.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

EmmJay said:


> Reverse Speedy.
> View attachment 4535724


I just bought this bag preloved. I paid over retail but was not able to find it at a store, I didn’t think I would like it but love it and happy to have it!


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Reverse Speedy.
> View attachment 4535724


:: the chain you attached to the front to dress her up a bit


----------



## acquiredtaste

Celebrated a Sweet Sixteen at the farm!


----------



## Bijouxlady

NeLVoe said:


> Thomas  Louis
> View attachment 4535416


I love your bag! What's the name of it?


----------



## luvspurses

Bijouxlady said:


> I love your bag! What's the name of it?


i think it is the duomo


----------



## raery

acquiredtaste said:


> Celebrated a Sweet Sixteen at the farm!


Love it!  I have the exact same charm on my DE alma bb too


----------



## EmmJay

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I just bought this bag preloved. I paid over retail but was not able to find it at a store, I didn’t think I would like it but love it and happy to have it!


It is a fabulous bag. I’m glad you love it. 



Melfontana said:


> :: the chain you attached to the front to dress her up a bit


Thank you!!


----------



## Aoifs

Views of the Sagrada Familia with my PM OM and the strap from my NeoNoe.

On the hunt for the PM in DA which seems impossible in Europe!


----------



## handbagobession

My lovely new Cherry Berry DE riding home from picking up daughter from school


----------



## karman

mdcx said:


> Vintage Alma at IKEA:
> View attachment 4535264


That patina is stunning!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Dora BB today
> 
> View attachment 4535360
> View attachment 4535361


WOW WOW WOW!! I love this whole look! I need this in my life. Is the bag heavy at all?


----------



## EmmJay

World Tour Speedy and I am still wearing white after Labor Day.


----------



## luvspurses

EmmJay said:


> World Tour Speedy and I am still wearing white after Labor Day.
> View attachment 4536717
> 
> 
> View attachment 4536718
> 
> 
> View attachment 4536719
> 
> 
> View attachment 4536721
> 
> 
> View attachment 4536720


you and speedy look fabulous. did you get your chain from mautto?


----------



## EmmJay

luvspurses said:


> you and speedy look fabulous. did you get your chain from mautto?



Thank you! Yes, chain is from Mautto.


----------



## bbkctpf

luvspurses said:


> you and speedy look fabulous. did you get your chain from mautto?


You rock these white overalls so well!


----------



## EmmJay

bbkctpf said:


> You rock these white overalls so well!



Thank you!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Which one to carry tomorrow?


----------



## PamK

Leo the Lion said:


> Which one to carry tomorrow?


Love your Speedy with that luggage tag!! ❤️ They both look great, however!


----------



## Leo the Lion

PamK said:


> Love your Speedy with that luggage tag!! ❤️ They both look great, however!


Thanks so much Pam!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> WOW WOW WOW!! I love this whole look! I need this in my life. Is the bag heavy at all?


It's a real thick leather and a little bit heavy but not bad. It is very well constructed.


----------



## NeLVoe

Bijouxlady said:


> I love your bag! What's the name of it?


@Bijouxlady @luvspurses Yes, it's the Duomo Hobo.


----------



## yvimaus

Let´s go to work with my new Pochette Metis in black


----------



## leooh

Mini dauphine at My Melody cafe! Special appearance by pandora


----------



## leooh

And enjoying the sea breeze by the beach...


----------



## DrTr

luvspurses said:


> you and speedy look fabulous. did you get your chain from mautto?


Gorgeous speedy and look!  Breaking those rules with white after Labor Day


----------



## DrTr

Leo the Lion said:


> Which one to carry tomorrow?


Ah, decisions decisions. Best part is yours is win win! Gorgeous bags.


----------



## DrTr

leooh said:


> Mini dauphine at My Melody cafe! Special appearance by pandora





leooh said:


> And enjoying the sea breeze by the beach...


Gorgeous bag _ I love your MD and her travels. Special guests are always welcome - I’m always looking for twillys and other goody items that show up for the main event. I will say you got my heart going when it appeared a donut was on your bag!!!! Oh to be at the beach instead of heading to work with my workhorse NF and 4 LV slg’s (don’t need them all technically right now, just love having them with. Enjoy your new beauty.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> World Tour Speedy and I am still wearing white after Labor Day.
> View attachment 4536717
> 
> 
> View attachment 4536718
> 
> 
> View attachment 4536719
> 
> 
> View attachment 4536721
> 
> 
> View attachment 4536720


EmmJay I love this combo in your WT Speedy!  It appears you did what I am contemplating - a world tour NF with black leather and red interior, with only one “sticker” on the back - that fab Shiba Inu dog (total dog lover here). That way the bag is personal, but under the radar a bit because it wouldn’t show to the world, just my little secret. Do you enjoy your subtle world tour? It looks beautiful


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> EmmJay I love this combo in your WT Speedy!  It appears you did what I am contemplating - a world tour NF with black leather and red interior, with only one “sticker” on the back - that fab Shiba Inu dog (total dog lover here). That way the bag is personal, but under the radar a bit because it wouldn’t show to the world, just my little secret. Do you enjoy your subtle world tour? It looks beautiful



Hi! Yes, I enjoy it very much. If I could have gotten it without any stickers, I would have. I have this same sticker on my World Tour Neverfull and I also got only one sticker on my World Tour bumbag. I love the World Tour in black leather because it is truly a carefree bag.


----------



## leooh

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous bag _ I love your MD and her travels. Special guests are always welcome - I’m always looking for twillys and other goody items that show up for the main event. I will say you got my heart going when it appeared a donut was on your bag!!!! Oh to be at the beach instead of heading to work with my workhorse NF and 4 LV slg’s (don’t need them all technically right now, just love having them with. Enjoy your new beauty.


 I had to go back and look at that donut adorning Mini Dauphine! Rest assured I made sure that it all the food and drinks were a safe distance away from it, and after posing for the obligatory photos, Queen Dauphine adjourned to the seat beside me

Also, I’m sure all the LV goodies do make going to work more bearable You are almost half way through the work week!


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Hi! Yes, I enjoy it very much. If I could have gotten it without any stickers, I would have. I have this same sticker on my World Tour Neverfull and I also got only one sticker on my World Tour bumbag. I love the World Tour in black leather because it is truly a carefree bag.


Thank you - I’m with you, I’d prefer no sticker simply because I love monogram with black leather and the red lining is so pop and that is the best (maybe only) way to get it However, a dog would be ok. Love all your bags!


----------



## DrTr

leooh said:


> I had to go back and look at that donut adorning Mini Dauphine! Rest assured I made sure that it all the food and drinks were a safe distance away from it, and after posing for the obligatory photos, Queen Dauphine adjourned to the seat beside me
> 
> Also, I’m sure all the LV goodies do make going to work more bearable You are almost half way through the work week!


I figured you were acting responsibly  but it really did look SO close. Love The Queen!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Before & after pics of my travel set, 2 years in pickup & execution
Happy Tuesday everyone


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

leooh said:


> Mini dauphine at My Melody cafe! Special appearance by pandora


What a cute little café


----------



## psxgurl

I’m loving my Vavin PM!


----------



## karman

Rainy premature fall day with my mini lin Speedy...


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Before & after pics of my travel set, 2 years in pickup & execution
> Happy Tuesday everyone
> View attachment 4537339
> View attachment 4537376
> View attachment 4537340



Swoon!!


----------



## viewwing

karman said:


> Switching bags for this week, I chose my Mini Lin Speedy from 2007!


Hi, is this the mini Lin or the idylle? They look the same?!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> World Tour Speedy and I am still wearing white after Labor Day.
> View attachment 4536717
> 
> 
> View attachment 4536718
> 
> 
> View attachment 4536719
> 
> 
> View attachment 4536721
> 
> 
> View attachment 4536720


You always look so cute!  Love the WT Speedy!!!  Btw, IMO, wearing white after Labor Day is gone with the wind.  I love to wear my white jeans whenever I please, and you look great in your white jumpsuit.


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> You always look so cute!  Love the WT Speedy!!!  Btw, IMO, wearing white after Labor Day is gone with the wind.  I love to wear my white jeans whenever I please, and you look great in your white jumpsuit.



Thank you so much!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Before & after pics of my travel set, 2 years in pickup & execution
> Happy Tuesday everyone
> View attachment 4537339
> View attachment 4537376
> View attachment 4537340


Beautiful travel set!


----------



## lxrac

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Before & after pics of my travel set, 2 years in pickup & execution
> Happy Tuesday everyone
> View attachment 4537339
> View attachment 4537376
> View attachment 4537340



I can't handle how chic your travel set is!


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Before & after pics of my travel set, 2 years in pickup & execution
> Happy Tuesday everyone
> View attachment 4537339
> View attachment 4537376
> View attachment 4537340


Utterly fabulous!  Well worth the wait


----------



## katandkay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Before & after pics of my travel set, 2 years in pickup & execution
> Happy Tuesday everyone
> View attachment 4537339
> View attachment 4537376
> View attachment 4537340


The set looks great!  I read your post when you dyed the vachetta.  Beautiful!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Bag of the day is Graceful pm!


----------



## themeanreds

Reading and planning today


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@EmmJay *I see you rocking that Multi Pochette Can't wait for your unboxing hun!!
@cheidel 
@lxrac 
@katandkay 
Thank you so much, LVoely friends! Wishing everyone a fabulous end of week


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Minty charm on XL Neverfull today This pic really captures how khaki changes dramatically depending on the light



	

		
			
		

		
	
 at Starbucks with handy clutch after


----------



## Lejic

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Minty charm on XL Neverfull today This pic really captures how khaki changes dramatically depending on the light
> View attachment 4538535
> View attachment 4538543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at Starbucks with handy clutch after


I love the Khaki! So bummed I missed it, especially the SLGs.


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Minty charm on XL Neverfull today This pic really captures how khaki changes dramatically depending on the light
> View attachment 4538535
> View attachment 4538543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at Starbucks with handy clutch after



So pretty and SB matches your bag.


----------



## AndreaM99

A special bag for a special day!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Hmm shall I sell my montaigne mm canvas? I can't decide.. I already have the montaigne in mm noir, bb freesia and canvas bb (as well as the magnolia brittany).. I want to buy the lockme ever bb (crossbody) but I'm so unsure as it seems that nobody has this bag hmmm..what do you say?


----------



## snibor

Sandra.AT said:


> Hmm shall I sell my montaigne mm canvas? I can't decide.. I already have the montaigne in mm noir, bb freesia and canvas bb (as well as the magnolia brittany).. I want to buy the lockme ever bb (crossbody) but I'm so unsure as it seems that nobody has this bag hmmm..what do you say?


I don’t have the lockme but adore it.   But I always say if unsure don’t sell.  Can you get the lockme without selling for now?  That would be my advice.


----------



## DrTr

Sandra.AT said:


> Hmm shall I sell my montaigne mm canvas? I can't decide.. I already have the montaigne in mm noir, bb freesia and canvas bb (as well as the magnolia brittany).. I want to buy the lockme ever bb (crossbody) but I'm so unsure as it seems that nobody has this bag hmmm..what do you say?


I have a Mylockme bag and absolutely adore it! It’s gorgeous leather, great internal organization and so easy to carry and use. I say get that beautiful little bag!  As for selling the M it looks great on you, I know you will figure it out.  If only our money trees grew in proportion to our bag “needs”


----------



## 19flowers

Sandra.AT said:


> Hmm shall I sell my montaigne mm canvas? I can't decide.. I already have the montaigne in mm noir, bb freesia and canvas bb (as well as the magnolia brittany).. I want to buy the lockme ever bb (crossbody) but I'm so unsure as it seems that nobody has this bag hmmm..what do you say?


I have the lockme ever bb in noir and I love it - it's really a great bag.   You might enjoy having it since you already have several montaigne bags...??


----------



## luvspurses

Sandra.AT said:


> Hmm shall I sell my montaigne mm canvas? I can't decide.. I already have the montaigne in mm noir, bb freesia and canvas bb (as well as the magnolia brittany).. I want to buy the lockme ever bb (crossbody) but I'm so unsure as it seems that nobody has this bag hmmm..what do you say?


ok i'll be the outlier. i love your montaigne mm. i would keep it : )


----------



## Joeli7

19flowers said:


> I have the lockme ever bb in noir and I love it - it's really a great bag.   You might enjoy having it since you already have several montaigne bags...??


Have you perchance posted mod shots already? I'd love to see them!


----------



## mcmrks

@Sandra.AT 

first (and as a „new“ driving girl) you have to take a picture in the „who is in your passenger seat“ thread. now you are allowed to do it.
the ‚montaigne‘ looks great on you, and if you are sure that the ‚lockme‘ on the pic below will also look great on you, take the deal.

allzeit gute fahrt und liebe grüße in die lebenswerteste stadt der welt
markus


----------



## LGGSZTX

Leo the Lion said:


> Bag of the day is Graceful pm!


I have the same bag. We are twins! But mine has the added strap with mono print and pink underneath.


----------



## AndreaM99

With my new Noe NM in Carmine. I believe this shade of red/burgundy is nicer (subjectively) than Cherry Berry in epi.


----------



## Bags_4_life

AndreaM99 said:


> With my new Noe NM in Carmine. I believe this shade of red/burgundy is nicer (subjectively) than Cherry Berry in epi.


Looks like a really good match for your shoes! Perfect


----------



## l.ch.

Sandra.AT said:


> Hmm shall I sell my montaigne mm canvas? I can't decide.. I already have the montaigne in mm noir, bb freesia and canvas bb (as well as the magnolia brittany).. I want to buy the lockme ever bb (crossbody) but I'm so unsure as it seems that nobody has this bag hmmm..what do you say?


Does it matter that nobody has this bag? 
If you like it, buy it! 
(I think it’s lovely, if this matters


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> Hmm shall I sell my montaigne mm canvas? I can't decide.. I already have the montaigne in mm noir, bb freesia and canvas bb (as well as the magnolia brittany).. I want to buy the lockme ever bb (crossbody) but I'm so unsure as it seems that nobody has this bag hmmm..what do you say?


I just bought it. I will share pics if you want and give you more informations. I love it.


----------



## AndreaM99

Bags_4_life said:


> Looks like a really good match for your shoes! Perfect


Yes, it looks really good together! Thanks!


----------



## DrTr

bbcerisette66 said:


> I just bought it. I will share pics if you want and give you more informations. I love it.


Yes pics and info!


----------



## EmmJay

AndreaM99 said:


> Yes, it looks really good together! Thanks!



So pretty.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Out and about with my world tour speedy!


----------



## psxgurl

Leo the Lion said:


> Out and about with my world tour speedy!


Love the red interior!
How long did it take to receive this?  Did you put any stamps on it?


----------



## Leo the Lion

psxgurl said:


> Love the red interior!
> How long did it take to receive this?  Did you put any stamps on it?


Hello, I have one stamp on the side. I was so lucky it only took 3 weeks but not near any major holidays when I ordered it. I ordered my mom one last week and it is estimated 4 weeks. Hopefully so


----------



## EmmJay

World Tour NF with one stamp.


----------



## luvspurses

EmmJay said:


> World Tour NF with one stamp.
> View attachment 4539428


that chain looks so great. did you order the 12 inch? i can't figure out which length would work with speedy 30 and nf. thanks in advance : )


----------



## EmmJay

luvspurses said:


> that chain looks so great. did you order the 12 inch? i can't figure out which length would work with speedy 30 and nf. thanks in advance : )



Thank you! It’s 16”.


----------



## luvspurses

EmmJay said:


> Thank you! It’s 16”.


thank you : )


----------



## Sandra.AT

snibor said:


> I don’t have the lockme but adore it.   But I always say if unsure don’t sell.  Can you get the lockme without selling for now?  That would be my advice.


 Yeah I always have this feeling before I sell something and afterwards this feeling is gone haha.. I just don´t want to buy another bag  before I sell one bag as my limit is 9/10 bags max. Otherwise I´m not able to carry them so often haha



DrTr said:


> I have a Mylockme bag and absolutely adore it! It’s gorgeous leather, great internal organization and so easy to carry and use. I say get that beautiful little bag!  As for selling the M it looks great on you, I know you will figure it out.  If only our money trees grew in proportion to our bag “needs”


 as this is a newer leather which I don´t have any experience with it I wanted to wait for more reviews  but this Lockme line is so lovely I can´t resist .. I need one in my collection  thanks for the review.. this will help me a lot



19flowers said:


> I have the lockme ever bb in noir and I love it - it's really a great bag.   You might enjoy having it since you already have several montaigne bags...??


 oh great.. I was waiting for some more pictures/ reviews about this bag.. so you couldn´t find any cons ? Could you please post some photos especially modelling pics if possible? is the strap size normal for wear it crossbody and or on the shoulder?



luvspurses said:


> ok i'll be the outlier. i love your montaigne mm. i would keep it : )


 it is so lovely but as I have so many of them I think I need something else/different and most of the time my bag is almost empty.. all my stuff which I usually carry can fit into the bb size.. but this bag looks so great when carried on the elbow ach.. so difficult



mcmrks said:


> @Sandra.AT
> 
> first (and as a „new“ driving girl) you have to take a picture in the „who is in your passenger seat“ thread. now you are allowed to do it.
> the ‚montaigne‘ looks great on you, and if you are sure that the ‚lockme‘ on the pic below will also look great on you, take the deal.
> 
> allzeit gute fahrt und liebe grüße in die lebenswerteste stadt der welt
> markus


 thank you  Yeah I always forget to take a picture of my passanger seat haha it would be an easiert choice if I try on the lockme ever bb or see more modelling pics as I have seen her only once and didn´t take any photos of it 



l.ch. said:


> Does it matter that nobody has this bag?
> If you like it, buy it!
> (I think it’s lovely, if this matters


 no it doesn´t but I was waiting for more reviews if this bag has any cons or modelling pics to see if I like it and how it fits when wearing it.. I´ve seen her only once and didn´t take any photos and she is never available in store ..  I hate the new LV policy that you have to pay in advance and then they order it for you.. I want to see it first and then pay afterwards.. I mean you can get your money back if you don´t like it but this is annoying as you pay for something and have to wait and come back again to the store and hope you like it.. 



bbcerisette66 said:


> I just bought it. I will share pics if you want and give you more informations. I love it.


 yes please that would be so great.. would it be possible to post some modelling pictures how this bag looks crossbody or on the shoulder?  Have you found any cons? Is it a lightweight or a heavy bag and is it "easy" to carry it crossbody or is there anything which is annoying? Thank you for the answers


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> Yeah I always have this feeling before I sell something and afterwards this feeling is gone haha.. I just don´t want to buy another bag  before I sell one bag as my limit is 9/10 bags max. Otherwise I´m not able to carry them so often haha
> 
> as this is a newer leather which I don´t have any experience with it I wanted to wait for more reviews  but this Lockme line is so lovely I can´t resist .. I need one in my collection  thanks for the review.. this will help me a lot
> 
> oh great.. I was waiting for some more pictures/ reviews about this bag.. so you couldn´t find any cons ? Could you please post some photos especially modelling pics if possible? is the strap size normal for wear it crossbody and or on the shoulder?
> 
> it is so lovely but as I have so many of them I think I need something else/different and most of the time my bag is almost empty.. all my stuff which I usually carry can fit into the bb size.. but this bag looks so great when carried on the elbow ach.. so difficult
> 
> thank you  Yeah I always forget to take a picture of my passanger seat haha it would be an easiert choice if I try on the lockme ever bb or see more modelling pics as I have seen her only once and didn´t take any photos of it
> 
> no it doesn´t but I was waiting for more reviews if this bag has any cons or modelling pics to see if I like it and how it fits when wearing it.. I´ve seen her only once and didn´t take any photos and she is never available in store ..  I hate the new LV policy that you have to pay in advance and then they order it for you.. I want to see it first and then pay afterwards.. I mean you can get your money back if you don´t like it but this is annoying as you pay for something and have to wait and come back again to the store and hope you like it..
> 
> yes please that would be so great.. would it be possible to post some modelling pictures how this bag looks crossbody or on the shoulder?  Have you found any cons? Is it a lightweight or a heavy bag and is it "easy" to carry it crossbody or is there anything which is annoying? Thank you for the answers


I will share pics today and will tell you the exact weight.


----------



## Sandra.AT

bbcerisette66 said:


> I will share pics today and will tell you the exact weight.


great thank you very much


----------



## fyn72

At the hairdressers


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> great thank you very much





Sandra.AT said:


> great thank you very much





Sandra.AT said:


> great thank you very much


The exact weight is 639 grammes. 
For information I am 1,67 meters / 5,4’
At first pics crossbody at the larger size of the stap and at the end pics on the shoulder at the smaller size of the strap. 
It fits a lot for a BB size. 
If you need more information please let me know. The leather is gorgeous. 
Ich wünsche Ihnen einen schönen Tag !!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

bbcerisette66 said:


> The exact weight is 639 grammes.
> For information I am 1,67 meters / 5,4’
> At first pics crossbody at the larger size of the stap and at the end pics on the shoulder at the smaller size of the strap.
> It fits a lot for a BB size.
> If you need more information please let me know. The leather is gorgeous.
> Ich wünsche Ihnen einen schönen Tag !!!


thank you so so much.. this bags looks so great on you crossbody and on the shoulder and even handheld.. I was searching for such pictures thank you I´m the same height and carry almost the same amount also with a victorine wallet.. so the size will be perfect for me.. also the length of the straps are perfect... I can´t wait to get my red white one  I hope this colour combiniation will also fit to my clothes  Ich wünsche Ihnen auch einen schönen Tag  PS I really like your closet


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> thank you so so much.. this bags looks so great on you crossbody and on the shoulder and even handheld.. I was searching for such pictures thank you I´m the same height and carry almost the same amount also with a victorine wallet.. so the size will be perfect for me.. also the length of the straps are perfect... I can´t wait to get my red white one  I hope this colour combiniation will also fit to my clothes  Ich wünsche Ihnen auch einen schönen Tag  PS I really like your closet


Danke schön!!!!
You are slim and I think it will be perfect for you. The red/white is gorgeous too and I already wait for your pics. 
It’s very light and this is very important for me. 
Thank you for all your nice words


----------



## DrTr

bbcerisette66 said:


> The exact weight is 639 grammes.
> For information I am 1,67 meters / 5,4’
> At first pics crossbody at the larger size of the stap and at the end pics on the shoulder at the smaller size of the strap.
> It fits a lot for a BB size.
> If you need more information please let me know. The leather is gorgeous.
> Ich wünsche Ihnen einen schönen Tag !!!


I’m not even buying this little beauty but love your pics and description! This is what I love about tpf - so many helpful lovely people here! You rock this little bag!


----------



## bbcerisette66

DrTr said:


> I’m not even buying this little beauty but love your pics and description! This is what I love about tpf - so many helpful lovely people here! You rock this little bag!


Thank you  
Tpf is very helpful for me too. That is why I like to help when I can do it . Like me sometimes


----------



## LGGSZTX

EmmJay said:


> World Tour NF with one stamp.
> View attachment 4539428


Beautiful as always! I love the chain is it from another purse?


----------



## EmmJay

LGGSZTX said:


> Beautiful as always! I love the chain is it from another purse?



Thank you! No, it is from Mautto.com.


----------



## mcmrks

picked up my wife from the doctor after work … and louis met coco in the back trunk.


----------



## LGGSZTX

EmmJay said:


> Thank you! No, it is from Mautto.com.


I love it! I will have to order one. Thanks again Emmjay!


----------



## AndreaM99

EmmJay said:


> So pretty.


Thank you!


----------



## Sandra.AT

bbcerisette66 said:


> Danke schön!!!!
> You are slim and I think it will be perfect for you. The red/white is gorgeous too and I already wait for your pics.
> It’s very light and this is very important for me.
> Thank you for all your nice words


There was the black bag available and it was sooo beautiful..I liked it even in black ...so the length and bag is just perfect.. but the red white one is still not easy to get but there a few bags available in paris so I could buy this bag there next month  I don't really want to prepay the bag ... I want to buy this bag when it's available in the store I hate the new policy   so maybe in one month I will have it ..it I don't find it in paris (it should be there because my store also have to order it from paris) then I would prepay it or buy the black one even though my husband doesn't like it in black haha


----------



## AndreaM99

mcmrks said:


> View attachment 4539915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked up my wife from the doctor after work … and louis met coco in the back trunk.


Well watch that! The little ones will be Hernes or?


----------



## Handbags77

mcmrks said:


> View attachment 4539915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked up my wife from the doctor after work … and louis met coco in the back trunk.


I love this! So cute! What a great sense of humor you have


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> There was the black bag available and it was sooo beautiful..I liked it even in black ...so the length and bag is just perfect.. but the red white one is still not easy to get but there a few bags available in paris so I could buy this bag there next month  I don't really want to prepay the bag ... I want to buy this bag when it's available in the store I hate the new policy   so maybe in one month I will have it ..it I don't find it in paris (it should be there because my store also have to order it from paris) then I would prepay it or buy the black one even though my husband doesn't like it in black haha


That bag is made for you my sweet !!!
I love it so much more than my Montaigne bb empreinte. 
You always so elegant


----------



## Johnpauliegal

My NF noir with a Gucci inspired strap to match the green and red leather.


----------



## karman

bbcerisette66 said:


> The exact weight is 639 grammes.
> For information I am 1,67 meters / 5,4’
> At first pics crossbody at the larger size of the stap and at the end pics on the shoulder at the smaller size of the strap.
> It fits a lot for a BB size.
> If you need more information please let me know. The leather is gorgeous.
> Ich wünsche Ihnen einen schönen Tag !!!


Beautiful bag! Give yourself some credit, 167 cm is actually closer to 5'6" than 5'4"!!


----------



## karman

Johnpauliegal said:


> My NF noir with a Gucci inspired strap to match the green and red leather.
> 
> View attachment 4540009
> View attachment 4540010


Now THAT I like!! I never liked this bag because of the red, blue and green...but putting on that Gucci themed strap...I like!!


----------



## DrTr

mcmrks said:


> View attachment 4539915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked up my wife from the doctor after work … and louis met coco in the back trunk.


Ooh la la! Wonder what happened when the trunk went dark great bags!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

karman said:


> Now THAT I like!! I never liked this bag because of the red, blue and green...but putting on that Gucci themed strap...I like!!


Thank you karman 

I got the idea from my black Gucci bag I use a lot.

View attachment 4540016


----------



## AndreaM99

Johnpauliegal said:


> My NF noir with a Gucci inspired strap to match the green and red leather.
> 
> View attachment 4540009
> View attachment 4540010


Now, this looks truly great, I cannot stand the blue color on the original version.


----------



## bbcerisette66

karman said:


> Beautiful bag! Give yourself some credit, 167 cm is actually closer to 5'6" than 5'4"!!


Ok !!!! I’m french and we use cm or meters here. Thank you I feel I am taller this evening


----------



## karman

bbcerisette66 said:


> Ok !!!! I’m french and we use cm or meters here. Thank you I feel I am taller this evening


Yes you are!! I'm 170 cm and thought, I'm definitely not 5'4"!!


----------



## lily2019

Out for Friday night dinner.


----------



## cheidel

AndreaM99 said:


> With my new Noe NM in Carmine. I believe this shade of red/burgundy is nicer (subjectively) than Cherry Berry in epi.


Lovely color!  Looks great on you!


----------



## cheidel

Leo the Lion said:


> Out and about with my world tour speedy!


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

Johnpauliegal said:


> My NF noir with a Gucci inspired strap to match the green and red leather.
> 
> View attachment 4540009
> View attachment 4540010


Looks good with that strap!!!


----------



## mcmrks

AndreaM99 said:


> Well watch that! The little ones will be Hermes or?


yeah … and we would name them kelly and jane.


----------



## AndreaM99

cheidel said:


> Lovely color!  Looks great on you!


Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

Trunk clutch


----------



## 23adeline

Changing from Milla to RDV


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Trunk clutch
> View attachment 4540406


Just gorgeous and perfect with your outfit !!!


----------



## XCCX

Accessories of the day..


----------



## Meesh202

Johnpauliegal said:


> My NF noir with a Gucci inspired strap to match the green and red leather.
> 
> View attachment 4540009
> View attachment 4540010


Love this!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Girls night out. GF and I getting ready for the ballet.


----------



## leooh

vinbenphon1 said:


> Girls night out. Getting ready for the ballet.
> 
> View attachment 4540531


I can’t decide which I like better!


----------



## vinbenphon1

leooh said:


> I can’t decide which I like better!


They are both gorgeous. Alma is my gf’s bag.


----------



## DrTr

vinbenphon1 said:


> Girls night out. GF and I getting ready for the ballet.
> 
> View attachment 4540531


Omg that purple is tdf! Love them both but I want everything in purple! My husband says I’m like Marie in Breaking Bad. 
I AM NOT! I don’t have a purple blender or coffeemaker


----------



## EmmJay

In honor of Target’s 20th anniversary designer collaboration that released today, I wore my Peter Pilotto for Target romper from 2014 to shop the collection. It’s a coincidence that the romper matches my Converse and my nano Speedy complemented the whole look.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> In honor of Target’s 20th anniversary designer collaboration that released today, I wore my Peter Pilotto for Target romper from 2014 to shop the collection. It’s a coincidence that the romper matches my Converse and my nano Speedy complemented the whole look.
> View attachment 4540604
> View attachment 4540605
> View attachment 4540606


Perfect look EmmJay!  That little speedy and the colorful outfit are so cute. You just rock all that you wear. 

I did a little looking online, bought some Missoni from Target in 2011 that I loved. This time around I bought online some Missoni and Philip Lim bags - we support a domestic violence shelter and they are always looking for handbags and backpacks etc. thought it would be a designer touch in a horrible situation. Many women (almost always women, but some men) and kids leave with literally nothing except grocery or trash bags for their things if even that, and this shelter is phenomenal. Sorry to get serious, but I try to remain in touch when so many struggle. We here in the forum have so many facets and parts of our lives - but we are all lucky at least in some ways. I know I feel very fortunate to be safe and to have such lovely things.

Now back to fun and action and modeling pics, Hope you had fun shopping the 20th!  And you are still wringing out every bit of summer aren’t you!!


----------



## Iamminda

vinbenphon1 said:


> Girls night out. GF and I getting ready for the ballet.
> 
> View attachment 4540531



Gorgeous bags for the ballet — hope you have a fun night.  Your Capucines is absolutely stunning — and maybe one of the prettiest Cap ever made IMO


----------



## bbcerisette66

DrTr said:


> Omg that purple is tdf! Love them both but I want everything in purple! My husband says I’m like Marie in Breaking Bad.
> I AM NOT! I don’t have a purple blender or coffeemaker


Like me !!! I m crazy about purple


----------



## Joeli7

DrTr said:


> This time around I bought online some Missoni and Philip Lim bags - we support a domestic violence shelter and they are always looking for handbags and backpacks etc. thought it would be a designer touch in a horrible situation.


What a wonderful thing to do - both having something new and knowing that there are people out there who care surely helps those going through such difficult times.


----------



## onesmallchimera

Shopping the Target collabs this morning


----------



## onesmallchimera

EmmJay said:


> In honor of Target’s 20th anniversary designer collaboration that released today, I wore my Peter Pilotto for Target romper from 2014 to shop the collection. It’s a coincidence that the romper matches my Converse and my nano Speedy complemented the whole look.
> View attachment 4540604
> View attachment 4540605
> View attachment 4540606



I always wondered who that romper would look good on and now I know! I’m short waisted and hippy, so it looked terrible on me. It looks great on you though.


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Perfect look EmmJay!  That little speedy and the colorful outfit are so cute. You just rock all that you wear.
> 
> I did a little looking online, bought some Missoni from Target in 2011 that I loved. This time around I bought online some Missoni and Philip Lim bags - we support a domestic violence shelter and they are always looking for handbags and backpacks etc. thought it would be a designer touch in a horrible situation. Many women (almost always women, but some men) and kids leave with literally nothing except grocery or trash bags for their things if even that, and this shelter is phenomenal. Sorry to get serious, but I try to remain in touch when so many struggle. We here in the forum have so many facets and parts of our lives - but we are all lucky at least in some ways. I know I feel very fortunate to be safe and to have such lovely things.
> 
> Now back to fun and action and modeling pics, Hope you had fun shopping the 20th!  And you are still wringing out every bit of summer aren’t you!!



Thank you so much for the lovely compliment. It is so good to hear about your support for DV. It is very sad and I know they will be happy to receive those bags. 
I took my mentee, who is a senior in high school, to get some things from the collection. I have been mentoring her since 9th grade. Unfortunately, her parents aren’t in a position to do certain things for her. The first Christmas that I mentored her, I asked her about her plans during Christmas break. She told me that her parents didn’t have money for Christmas and it broke my heart. Later that night, I sent her a text and told her to tell her parents to meet us on Saturday. We went to Hobby Lobby and got them a Christmas tree with all of the trimmings and a gift card so her parents could buy some things for them for Christmas. Her parents were so appreciative. 
We are blessed and thankful to be in a position to help others. It is very silly to throw a fit when we miss the UPS driver waiting on a luxury item that we don’t need when most people don’t have food for their next meal. This is why I practice kindness and show gratitude always! Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## EmmJay

onesmallchimera said:


> I always wondered who that romper would look good on and now I know! I’m short waisted and hippy, so it looked terrible on me. It looks great on you though.



Thank you!


----------



## PamK

EmmJay said:


> Thank you so much for the lovely compliment. It is so good to hear about your support for DV. It is very sad and I know they will be happy to receive those bags.
> I took my mentee, who is a senior in high school, to get some things from the collection. I have been mentoring her since 9th grade. Unfortunately, her parents aren’t in a position to do certain things for her. The first Christmas that I mentored her, I asked her about her plans during Christmas break. She told me that her parents didn’t have money for Christmas and it broke my heart. Later that night, I sent her a text and told her to tell her parents to meet us on Saturday. We went to Hobby Lobby and got them a Christmas tree with all of the trimmings and a gift card so her parents could buy some things for them for Christmas. Her parents were so appreciative.
> We are blessed and thankful to be in a position to help others. It is very silly to throw a fit when we miss the UPS driver waiting on a luxury item that we don’t need when most people don’t have food for their next meal. This is why I practice kindness and show gratitude always! Thanks for sharing your story.


What a wonderful story! Your kindness and generosity towards others is shown in all of your posts.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Thank you so much for the lovely compliment. It is so good to hear about your support for DV. It is very sad and I know they will be happy to receive those bags.
> I took my mentee, who is a senior in high school, to get some things from the collection. I have been mentoring her since 9th grade. Unfortunately, her parents aren’t in a position to do certain things for her. The first Christmas that I mentored her, I asked her about her plans during Christmas break. She told me that her parents didn’t have money for Christmas and it broke my heart. Later that night, I sent her a text and told her to tell her parents to meet us on Saturday. We went to Hobby Lobby and got them a Christmas tree with all of the trimmings and a gift card so her parents could buy some things for them for Christmas. Her parents were so appreciative.
> We are blessed and thankful to be in a position to help others. It is very silly to throw a fit when we miss the UPS driver waiting on a luxury item that we don’t need when most people don’t have food for their next meal. This is why I practice kindness and show gratitude always! Thanks for sharing your story.


And thank your for sharing your lovely mentoring of a young woman, and generosity for the last 4 years. What a touching story, and it is so important for young people to have all the kind helpful adults in their lives that they can. What a wonderful Christmas you helped with 

And yes, it’s easy to get caught up in being home for deliveries or to wait for something we want, but you are so right. I have all the bags I NEED, and many I simply want.  But to make the world better with kindness and gratitude and generosity feels wonderful, usually to others, and certainly to me - we never know what someone is living through when we hold a door open and smile and say good morning or wave someone into traffic or volunteer or donate food or...... in these chaotic cruel times right now kindness and paying it forward count for a lot. Here’s a virtual hug to you EmmJay!  And to all of you that likely do wonderful things too.  It’s clear from so many posts here there are wonderful people in this forum.

And it’s still ok to love our things!!


----------



## Foxy trini

onesmallchimera said:


> Shopping the Target collabs this morning


I spy the cat tote. I still haven’t been able to make it to target yet due to Saturday schedules but the tote & scarf were the two things I wanted (sold out online). Enjoy it, looks like a great bag!


----------



## atlpeach

In Puerto Vallarta, Mexico with my trusty Graceful MM.


----------



## DrTr

atlpeach said:


> View attachment 4540730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Puerto Vallarta, Mexico with my trusty Graceful MM.


The two of you look great - along with your bag!! How fun to be in PV right now!!


----------



## Foxy trini

Much needed hair appointment with my pochette metis in mono.


----------



## EmmJay

Foxy trini said:


> Much needed hair appointment with my pochette metis in mono.


Love your bag and curls.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Off to Starbucks


----------



## PamK

Leo the Lion said:


> Off to Starbucks


Love all the pops of color!!


----------



## Foxy trini

EmmJay said:


> Love your bag and curls.


Thank you!! Soon we can post pics of the multi pochette. Can’t wait, my online order has shipped.


----------



## vinbenphon1

DrTr said:


> Omg that purple is tdf! Love them both but I want everything in purple! My husband says I’m like Marie in Breaking Bad.
> I AM NOT! I don’t have a purple blender or coffeemaker


And why not DrTr? Hahah I’m a green girl at heart, but this colour and style was a combo too irresistible.



Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous bags for the ballet — hope you have a fun night.  Your Capucines is absolutely stunning — and maybe one of the prettiest Cap ever made IMO


Thanks Iamminda. It is such an easy bag to carry too, definitely want to add another Cap to my collection.


----------



## Leo the Lion

PamK said:


> Love all the pops of color!!


It is so hot here so I am using them today. Have a nice weekend


----------



## DrTr

vinbenphon1 said:


> And why not DrTr? Hahah I’m a green girl at heart, but this colour and style was a combo too irresistible.
> 
> Thanks Iamminda. It is such an easy bag to carry too, definitely want to add another Cap to my collection.



no wonder you couldn’t resist! It is just such a gorgeous bag. I too would like a capucine, got offered one last summer in NY  in the exact color of yours but it was a tiny one and not practical at the time. But I can enjoy yours vicariously! It looks gorgeous and practical, carried open or closed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @PamK for the compliment and @DrTr for the hug.


----------



## HavPlenty

XCCX said:


> Accessories of the day..
> 
> View attachment 4540454


What is this beautiful bag? I'm obsessed with the black straps on monogram canvas.


----------



## HavPlenty

EmmJay said:


> In honor of Target’s 20th anniversary designer collaboration that released today, I wore my Peter Pilotto for Target romper from 2014 to shop the collection. It’s a coincidence that the romper matches my Converse and my nano Speedy complemented the whole look.
> View attachment 4540604
> View attachment 4540605
> View attachment 4540606


So cute! You and the nano. Love the look right down to the sneakers!


----------



## XCCX

HavPlenty said:


> What is this beautiful bag? I'm obsessed with the black straps on monogram canvas.



Thank you!

It’s the NeoNoe


----------



## EmmJay

HavPlenty said:


> So cute! You and the nano. Love the look right down to the sneakers!



Thank you!


----------



## onesmallchimera

Someone else likes LV


----------



## handbagobession

My trusty Palermo GM while having cocktails before our cabin on the cruise is ready.


----------



## DrTr

onesmallchimera said:


> Someone else likes LV


What a sweetie


----------



## lily2019

Taking my new Fav MM out today to enjoy some sunshine.


----------



## NeLVoe

onesmallchimera said:


> Someone else likes LV


So cute!


----------



## onesmallchimera

DrTr said:


> What a sweetie



That’s my first baby. She just turned 12.


----------



## noahhoke

Bad lighting in the hallway at school, but last week I used both my Neverfull GM Monogram and Neverfull GM Damier Ebene for class - and a little bit of my Goyard St. Louis too! (Shhhh... don't tell Mr. Vuitton that I used my Goyard AND my Birkin last week) In the second picture I had a bit of an arm party going on, two David Yurman Cable Bracelets, my YG Love Bracelet, and my Tiffany Return to Tiffany Chain Bracelet.  Wore my Apple Watch and Tiffany Bead Return to Tiffany Bracelet on the other wrist as well!  Almost wore my Hermes Clic Clac but my tiny wrists can't hold that much arm candy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Clapton BP + my monster are having a break while I freshen up in the powder room.


----------



## DrTr

onesmallchimera said:


> That’s my first baby. She just turned 12.


I just love your puppers and she looks great with your bag I have a big guy turning 9 soon and I can hardly believe it!  The time goes way too fast doesn’t it!


----------



## DrTr

noahhoke said:


> Bad lighting in the hallway at school, but last week I used both my Neverfull GM Monogram and Neverfull GM Damier Ebene for class - and a little bit of my Goyard St. Louis too! (Shhhh... don't tell Mr. Vuitton that I used my Goyard AND my Birkin last week) In the second picture I had a bit of an arm party going on, two David Yurman Cable Bracelets, my YG Love Bracelet, and my Tiffany Return to Tiffany Chain Bracelet.  Wore my Apple Watch and Tiffany Bead Return to Tiffany Bracelet on the other wrist as well!  Almost wore my Hermes Clic Clac but my tiny wrists can't hold that much arm candy!
> View attachment 4541457
> View attachment 4541458


Gotta love it all! Looks great on you and your arm candy is fabulous. It’s none of Mr Vuitton’s business WHO you used last week  great bag collection!  thanks for posting.


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> My Clapton BP + my monster are having a break while I freshen up in the powder room.


Fab!


----------



## Bijouxlady

XCCX said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It’s the NeoNoe


How do you like the NeoNoe? I have had my eye on it. I wasn't sure how easy  the drawstring would be to operate?


----------



## Melfontana

Sunday afternoon mall shopping 
I love the mini but it is a pain to get in and out of because both sides have to be unzipped all the way to get inside ::


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> Sunday afternoon mall shopping
> I love the mini but it is a pain to get in and out of because both sides have to be unzipped all the way to get inside ::



Beauty is sometimes a pain BUT this beauty looks amazing on you.


----------



## XCCX

Bijouxlady said:


> How do you like the NeoNoe? I have had my eye on it. I wasn't sure how easy  the drawstring would be to operate?



I love it! It’s actually my everyday/work bag. I love open bags and this is more interesting than a regular tote (I also have the neverfull). 
The drawstring could get in the way in and out of the bag but nothing too bad.
It looks so beautiful and unique!


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Beauty is sometimes a pain BUT this beauty looks amazing on you.


Thanks EmmJay


----------



## DrTr

Melfontana said:


> Sunday afternoon mall shopping
> I love the mini but it is a pain to get in and out of because both sides have to be unzipped all the way to get inside ::


I love this bag on you!  It really looks nice, sorry it’s a pain to get in and out of. I’m betting over time it will get easier. Enjoy and thanks for all the mod shots.


----------



## onesmallchimera

DrTr said:


> I just love your puppers and she looks great with your bag I have a big guy turning 9 soon and I can hardly believe it!  The time goes way too fast doesn’t it!


 It does. She’s best friends with my six year daughter old and she “manages” our nine year old pug. Time just flies when you have dogs (not to mention kids).


----------



## DrTr

XCCX said:


> I love it! It’s actually my everyday/work bag. I love open bags and this is more interesting than a regular tote (I also have the neverfull).
> The drawstring could get in the way in and out of the bag but nothing too bad.
> It looks so beautiful and unique!


I also have this bag with rose poudre drawstrings and I love it too. It’s different with the open top and pocket in the middle but it’s kind of like an organizer. It’s light weight and holds a lot. I leave the drawstrings open some but they also loosen up with use and get very easy to open and close over time.


----------



## DrTr

onesmallchimera said:


> It does. She’s best friends with my six year daughter old and she “manages” our nine year old pug. Time just flies when you have dogs (not to mention kids).


Oh, so she’s in charge  dogs and kids make life wonderful, busy and whirlwind!


----------



## Melfontana

DrTr said:


> I love this bag on you!  It really looks nice, sorry it’s a pain to get in and out of. I’m betting over time it will get easier. Enjoy and thanks for all the mod shots.


Thanks DrTr


----------



## leooh

Melfontana said:


> Sunday afternoon mall shopping
> I love the mini but it is a pain to get in and out of because both sides have to be unzipped all the way to get inside ::


Beautiful!


----------



## katandkay

Melfontana said:


> Sunday afternoon mall shopping
> I love the mini but it is a pain to get in and out of because both sides have to be unzipped all the way to get inside ::


So beautiful! Your mod shots are gorg as well.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Melfontana said:


> Sunday afternoon mall shopping
> I love the mini but it is a pain to get in and out of because both sides have to be unzipped all the way to get inside ::


I love this bag on you. It and you look great.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

New week new strap - my Marc Jacobs guitar strap was _made_ for this bag

Have a lovely week everyone!


----------



## Serva1

Dear niece rocking her Alma bb in pomme d’amour...


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Serva1 said:


> Dear niece rocking her Alma bb in pomme d’amour...


Budding fashionista So cute!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4542043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New week new strap - my Marc Jacobs guitar strap was _made_ for this bag
> 
> Have a lovely week everyone!



This strap will look absolutely fabulous with your gorgeous Twist — enjoy


----------



## 1LV

Serva1 said:


> Dear niece rocking her Alma bb in pomme d’amour...


Cutie Patootie!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Ootd for context
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
My thoughts: don't be scared of camo!

+ TY for your compliment, sweet IM! @Iamminda


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Ootd for context
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4542116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts: don't be scared of camo!



Totally fabulous look V


----------



## snibor

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Ootd for context
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4542116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts: don't be scared of camo!
> 
> + TY for your compliment, sweet IM! @Iamminda


Fabulous!


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4542043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New week new strap - my Marc Jacobs guitar strap was _made_ for this bag
> 
> Have a lovely week everyone!


Gorgeous bag and how fun to have the perfect strap!


----------



## DrTr

Serva1 said:


> Dear niece rocking her Alma bb in pomme d’amour...


How wonderful! She looks perfect with her bag. Likely brings back memories for many of us - I still remember a matching red patent bag and shoes I rocked (or so I thought) when I was 5   Thanks for sharing her fab look


----------



## thewave1969

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Ootd for context
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4542116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts: don't be scared of camo!
> 
> + TY for your compliment, sweet IM! @Iamminda


Gorgeous! Dang, the strap is sold out on MJ website


----------



## Fally420

out for a drink with my Twist


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Ootd for context
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4542116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts: don't be scared of camo!
> 
> + TY for your compliment, sweet IM! @Iamminda



I love this look. Camo is a neutral to me. I love it and wear it often!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Ootd for context
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4542116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts: don't be scared of camo!
> 
> + TY for your compliment, sweet IM! @Iamminda


My gosh! LOVE this total look!!!!!


----------



## katandkay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Ootd for context
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4542116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts: don't be scared of camo!
> 
> + TY for your compliment, sweet IM! @Iamminda


Swooning and loving this look.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My jungle neverfull and scarf!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My Pochette Métis.


----------



## LuckyBitch

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Ootd for context
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4542116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts: don't be scared of camo!
> 
> + TY for your compliment, sweet IM! @Iamminda


Perfect..


----------



## DrTr

I know we see some PM’s, ( ie thanks Carrieshaver) but I just had to share my fun from this morning before I started work. My twilly on the handle of my PM matched yesterday’s ensemble, not today’s, but I still love the little scarf’s colors on the handle.  And I must say the PM rocks!! I’ve carried so many leather bags over the years I’ve really fallen hard for the lightweight carefree nature of LV’s canvas!  I know many of you here know that but I keep loving every bag every time I change it up. My H scarf is “on a Summers day” and it goes so well with my Vans!!   That was a happy accidental discovery in April. Happy Tuesday everyone


----------



## Fierymo

Enjoying the London fine weather today.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Alma bb of the day!!


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> I know we see some PM’s, ( ie thanks Carrieshaver) but I just had to share my fun from this morning before I started work. My twilly on the handle of my PM matched yesterday’s ensemble, not today’s, but I still love the little scarf’s colors on the handle.  And I must say the PM rocks!! I’ve carried so many leather bags over the years I’ve really fallen hard for the lightweight carefree nature of LV’s canvas!  I know many of you here know that but I keep loving every bag every time I change it up. My H scarf is “on a Summers day” and it goes so well with my Vans!!   That was a happy accidental discovery in April. Happy Tuesday everyone
> 
> View attachment 4542844



I love your Vans (and H scarf and PM of course )


----------



## ffy22

Received this new multi pochette. It is so cute and useful.


----------



## EmmJay

MP and camo.


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> I love your Vans (and H scarf and PM of course )


Thanks so much Iamminda, and for all who liked. Colors make me very happy


----------



## LN117

lily2019 said:


> Taking my new Fav MM out today to enjoy some sunshine.


How's the magnet closure on your Favorite? Mine sucks and I was just wondering if that's normal.


----------



## cheidel

Leo the Lion said:


> Bag of the day is Graceful pm!


Beautiful!!! Love the luggage tag and interior color!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> World Tour NF with one stamp.
> View attachment 4539428


Lovely!!!!


----------



## LV_4ever




----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Lovely!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Leo the Lion

cheidel said:


> Beautiful!!! Love the luggage tag and interior color!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Leo the Lion

LV_4ever said:


> View attachment 4543740


Speedy twins! Looks so pretty on your arm!


----------



## EmmJay

RCP from the MultiPochette and the strap from Pochette Trunk Verticale.


----------



## 23adeline

Using Mini Luggage for the first time today.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> RCP from the MultiPochette and the strap from Pochette Trunk Verticale.
> View attachment 4543867


Great styling!  Gives me ideas - I’ve tried I think every strap from every bag with everything  some work (like your gorgeous style) and some don’t, but a few have been good for a laugh.


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> Using Mini Luggage for the first time today.
> View attachment 4543957
> View attachment 4543970


Love your bag, looks great on you!


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Great styling!  Gives me ideas - I’ve tried I think every strap from every bag with everything  some work (like your gorgeous style) and some don’t, but a few have been good for a laugh.



Thank you! I have tried several straps too. Because the PA does not have the extended zipper, when you add a strap, the bag is more symmetrical overall and when worn on the body. In the MultiPochette thread, I posted pics of me wearing the bag with one of my LV bandeaus. There’s so many possibilities with this bag and I’m excited to have mine.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Bringing my Artsy to work!


----------



## leechiyong

Nano Pallas:


----------



## elinda

After years of not liking it (tried it on in store 3 years ago when it was still freely available) I just out of interest asked if they had it at LV Heathrow and there was one!
Tried it on with a trench coat and suddenly bam! yes I want it!
So here she is on a first trip; with plastic still on lol! 
Is it weird to keep the protective covers on for a bit? Will the metal scratch quickly?


----------



## DrTr

elinda said:


> View attachment 4544351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After years of not liking it (tried it on in store 3 years ago when it was still freely available) I just out of interest asked if they had it at LV Heathrow and there was one!
> Tried it on with a trench coat and suddenly bam! yes I want it!
> So here she is on a first trip; with plastic still on lol!
> Is it weird to keep the protective covers on for a bit? Will the metal scratch quickly?


How fun to buy in the airport and fly off!  I kept my plastic on for a week and thought it’s a bag to be used, so took it off. Even if it does scratch a little I figure it’s better than having the plastic “melt in” and leave goop on the hw. Enjoy her!


----------



## LGGSZTX

23adeline said:


> Using Mini Luggage for the first time today.
> View attachment 4543957
> View attachment 4543970


I LOVE the colors on this!!! Enjoy!


----------



## acquiredtaste

Speedy b 25 at my boys martial arts class.


----------



## elinda

DrTr said:


> How fun to buy in the airport and fly off!  I kept my plastic on for a week and thought it’s a bag to be used, so took it off. Even if it does scratch a little I figure it’s better than having the plastic “melt in” and leave goop on the hw. Enjoy her!


Thank you!
I definitely do not want any goop so I will remove it! I usually do take take the plastic covers off straight away, I guess I hesitated just because it was such an unexpected purchase lol


----------



## DrTr

elinda said:


> Thank you!
> I definitely do not want any goop so I will remove it! I usually do take take the plastic covers off straight away, I guess I hesitated just because it was such an unexpected purchase lol


I know - it’s fun to wait a little while to keep it pristine. But the hw looks so shiny without!  I’ve been carrying my relatively new pm this week and loving it - isn’t it a great bag? Funny how our tastes change sometimes.


----------



## handbagobession

Miss Croisette cruisin on the high Caribbean seas


----------



## DrTr

You look great along with Miss C and oh to be cruising on the high Caribbean seas!  Enjoy


handbagobession said:


> Miss Croisette cruisin on the high Caribbean seas


----------



## 23adeline

LGGSZTX said:


> I LOVE the colors on this!!! Enjoy!





DrTr said:


> Love your bag, looks great on you!



Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

This is last night's photo actually


----------



## bbkctpf

LN117 said:


> How's the magnet closure on your Favorite? Mine sucks and I was just wondering if that's normal.


Mine actually didnt even close. U can see it fall open....got it earlier this summer and returned it...havent seen one since online.  When I returned it the CA asked if I waa sure bc most of the customers just keep it and deal with it.


----------



## RAEDAY

On vacation this week with my trusty Reverse PM and stopped in Cartier today to pick up the small Juste un Clou bracelet! I couldn’t resist the photo opp.


----------



## DrTr

Fab bracelet and  ring, and miss PM had quite the backdrop for a photo!


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> RCP from the MultiPochette and the strap from Pochette Trunk Verticale.
> View attachment 4543867


On point as always and such a cute idea!


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> On point as always and such a cute idea!



Thank you!


----------



## RAEDAY

DrTr said:


> Fab bracelet and  ring, and miss PM had quite the backdrop for a photo!


Thank you so much! I think she enjoyed it.


----------



## DrTr

raedaybaby said:


> Thank you so much! I think she enjoyed it.


I would think - what’s not to like!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

After quite the journey I got my replacement City Steamer with the python luggage tag. So happy to finally get my hands on the complete bag


----------



## DrTr

atlsweetpea11 said:


> After quite the journey I got my replacement City Steamer with the python luggage tag. So happy to finally get my hands on the complete bag


Absolutely gorgeous (and complete!) bag!! You’ve been waiting way too long - love it


----------



## sweetpea_2009

DrTr said:


> Absolutely gorgeous (and complete!) bag!! You’ve been waiting way too long - love it



Thank you! LV (and my wonderful SA) was awesome throughout the whole replacement process.


----------



## EmmJay

atlsweetpea11 said:


> After quite the journey I got my replacement City Steamer with the python luggage tag. So happy to finally get my hands on the complete bag


That’s awesome that they got you a new bag instead of just sending you a luggage tag.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

EmmJay said:


> That’s awesome that they got you a new bag instead of just sending you a luggage tag.



Agreed. I thought that they’d just send a tag too. My SA said that wasn’t a possibility.


----------



## handbagobession

Still cruisin with the Croisette on the high seas...


----------



## cheidel

DrTr said:


> I know we see some PM’s, ( ie thanks Carrieshaver) but I just had to share my fun from this morning before I started work. My twilly on the handle of my PM matched yesterday’s ensemble, not today’s, but I still love the little scarf’s colors on the handle.  And I must say the PM rocks!! I’ve carried so many leather bags over the years I’ve really fallen hard for the lightweight carefree nature of LV’s canvas!  I know many of you here know that but I keep loving every bag every time I change it up. My H scarf is “on a Summers day” and it goes so well with my Vans!!   That was a happy accidental discovery in April. Happy Tuesday everyone
> 
> View attachment 4542844


Love the Vans too!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> MP and camo.
> View attachment 4543070


Very cute!  Love the MP!


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> Using Mini Luggage for the first time today.
> View attachment 4543957
> View attachment 4543970


Beautiful bag!!!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Very cute!  Love the MP!


Thank you!


----------



## Leo the Lion

I said no way from pictures but in person it is super fun and cute!!


----------



## Meesh202

Tonight’s passenger! 

I bought her a few years ago and have never used her! Added Eva’s strap to make her crossbody.


----------



## fyn72

handbagobession said:


> Still cruisin with the Croisette on the high seas...


Love it! Looks great on you!


----------



## yasisland

V tote bb on a well-matched fitting room stool.


----------



## white houses

It’s a travel day! Wish I had brought a bag with a long strap


----------



## JoRW

AFL preliminary final today with the hubby x


----------



## Sunshine mama

This again yesterday.


----------



## lily2019

Out for lunch today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Today.


Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!


----------



## AndreaM99

Metis hobo in Celeste. Pupil style.


----------



## elinda

Visiting in-laws for their birthday weekend; my first trip with Pochette Metis, and I’m happy so far that it works well for air travel, sightseeing and taking to a party!


----------



## DrTr

Pm looks great on you and I see why it works so well for all those things! Lovely settings too.


----------



## Melfontana

Enjoying the last few days of Summer 
Brookfield Place ::


----------



## elinda

DrTr said:


> Pm looks great on you and I see why it works so well for all those things! Lovely settings too.


Thank you! So very kind of you ☺️


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Melfontana said:


> Enjoying the last few days of Summer
> Brookfield Place ::


I just love that bag. 
So glad you were able to get it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!


Thank you Johnpauliegal!


----------



## Melfontana

Beautiful Day :: 
Beautiful View ::
Sun  and Shade


----------



## Melfontana

Melfontana said:


> Beautiful Day :: Beautiful View ::


Thank you . How do you like your speedy?


----------



## Iamminda

Melfontana said:


> Enjoying the last few days of Summer
> Brookfield Place ::



Beautiful!!!  Is that a Sprinkles Cupcake?   Yum, yum.  Enjoy your day


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> Enjoying the last few days of Summer
> Brookfield Place ::





Melfontana said:


> Beautiful Day ::
> Beautiful View ::
> Sun  and Shade



You’re killing it!!


----------



## shalomjude

Summer is almost here again
Preparing for a casual ballet
Sc perfo clutch


----------



## debsmith

My just received, new-to-me Petit Noe NM hangin' out and waitin' for fall y'all!!!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Sunshine mama said:


> This again yesterday.



What is the name of your bag??!


----------



## Bijouxlady

debsmith said:


> My just received, new-to-me Petit Noe NM hangin' out and waitin' for fall y'all!!!
> View attachment 4546019


Ooh! I love it!


----------



## fyn72

Out for a stroll with this cutie


----------



## debsmith

Bijouxlady said:


> Ooh! I love it!


Thank you!!


----------



## mdcx

debsmith said:


> My just received, new-to-me Petit Noe NM hangin' out and waitin' for fall y'all!!!
> View attachment 4546019


Beautiful glow-y Petit Noe and your home looks lovely also


----------



## Sunshine mama

Love_N_Lune said:


> What is the name of your bag??!


Clapton backpack


----------



## debsmith

mdcx said:


> Beautiful glow-y Petit Noe and your home looks lovely also


Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

Reverse On the Go. In LVoe!!


----------



## shoes+handbags

EmmJay said:


> Reverse On the Go. In LVoe!!
> View attachment 4546149


I love this dress!


----------



## EmmJay

shoes+handbags said:


> I love this dress!


Thank you! It’s reversible. If you look closely at the collar you will see the other print.


----------



## bbkctpf

EmmJay said:


> Reverse On the Go. In LVoe!!
> View attachment 4546149


This is a gorgeous outfit!  The flowers in the bag - love.


----------



## Iamminda

EmmJay said:


> Reverse On the Go. In LVoe!!
> View attachment 4546149



You always look great but this whole look is just sensational — Wow, Wow, Wow !!!


----------



## LV_BB

First time using the adjustable mono strap with egg bag, much more comfortable than the chain


----------



## M5_Traveler

Good Morning, saying Hello from Munich Oktoberfest 2019


----------



## LV2

EmmJay said:


> Reverse On the Go. In LVoe!!


 You look so beautiful and hot EmmJay, better that the On the Go


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Reverse On the Go. In LVoe!!
> View attachment 4546149


Simply lovely!


----------



## DrTr

LV_BB said:


> First time using the adjustable mono strap with egg bag, much more comfortable than the chain
> 
> View attachment 4546301


Such a cool unique bag!


----------



## EmmJay

bbkctpf said:


> This is a gorgeous outfit!  The flowers in the bag - love.


Thank you!



Iamminda said:


> You always look great but this whole look is just sensational — Wow, Wow, Wow !!!



Thank you! 



LV2 said:


> You look so beautiful and hot EmmJay, better that the On the Go



Thank you! 



DrTr said:


> Simply lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## Melfontana

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!!!  Is that a Sprinkles Cupcake?   Yum, yum.  Enjoy your day


Thank You  and Yes it is a Sprinkles Cupcake ::


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> You’re killing it!!


Thanks for your kind words EmmJay


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Reverse On the Go. In LVoe!!
> View attachment 4546149


Whoa.... you look awesome and I :: your dress!


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> Whoa.... you look awesome and I :: your dress!



Thank you!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Catogram clutch (on bandouliere) at the fundraiser for our humane society


----------



## Hatfield1313

Mini Beaubourg and I waiting at the emergency vet for our Chihuahua. (Nothing major, just something in her eye).


----------



## fabuleux

LV_BB said:


> First time using the adjustable mono strap with egg bag, much more comfortable than the chain
> 
> View attachment 4546301


The Egg bag is such a great look!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Miss Twist posing in one of our newly renovated rooms today


----------



## ScottyGal

Not wearing an LV bag but wearing my Star Trail boots for afternoon tea


----------



## luvspurses

Hatfield1313 said:


> Mini Beaubourg and I waiting at the emergency vet for our Chihuahua. (Nothing major, just something in her eye).


hope she is ok : )


----------



## Hatfield1313

luvspurses said:


> hope she is ok : )


Aww thanks. Just a scratch on her eye from an argument with a blanket


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Miss Twist posing in one of our newly renovated rooms today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4546574


Everything is soooooo pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This unassuming little workhorse.


----------



## coconutsforlv

Sunday brunch & a little shopping.


----------



## DrTr

Hatfield1313 said:


> Mini Beaubourg and I waiting at the emergency vet for our Chihuahua. (Nothing major, just something in her eye).


Great pic, thank dog for emergency vets!  Hope she’s well.


----------



## Bijouxlady

coconutsforlv said:


> Sunday brunch & a little shopping.


Love your bag! I am considering one. I assume you love it!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Reverse On the Go. In LVoe!!
> View attachment 4546149


Absolutely gorgeous OTG Tote, dress, and those lovely shoes just makes it all “pop!”


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Reverse On the Go. In LVoe!!
> View attachment 4546149


Gorgeous!  You look like a model in a magazine!!!


----------



## cheidel

debsmith said:


> My just received, new-to-me Petit Noe NM hangin' out and waitin' for fall y'all!!!
> View attachment 4546019


Beautiful!  Love the lock on the tag look!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Miss Twist posing in one of our newly renovated rooms today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4546574



Miss Twist is as gorgeous as ever (big love to her ).  But let’s talk about that awesome clear chair — I want it in my house


----------



## 23adeline

At hair salon with Mini Luggage


----------



## thewave1969

EmmJay said:


> Reverse On the Go. In LVoe!!
> View attachment 4546149


 and the shoes...!!!


----------



## 23adeline

I was too lazy to keep them back to their usual places, that's why they are all sitting on a small stool


----------



## 23adeline

At a seminar with Trunk Clutch


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Spent a week on the coast of Belgium, so here's a picture galore of my Keepall (and the Conspiration Ovales Pilot Sunglasses in DG) in action.    I just love this bag, and the glasses ...

Arrival at the hotel (Hotel Duinhof; De Haan)







First trip to the beach (De Haan)






My favorite store: West Diep Yachting (Nieuwpoort)






Observation deck "Yzer" (Nieuwpoort)






Inside the hotel room.











Obligatory shot in front of Louis Vuitton; Kustlaan (Knokke-Heist) (Very friendly staff, sadly what I had wanted wasn't available)






Obligatory beach shot.






Obligatory luggage shots in front of hotel. 















Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## DrTr

Bijouxlady said:


> Love your bag! I am considering one. I assume you love it!


This wasn’t my great photo but I too have the neo noe bucket - I love the bag!  There’s a zip pocket divider right down the middle, which is great for phones and other always used items. I “sort” my bag with wallet calendar etc in the front and makeup bag and other items in the back. It’s really easy and a grab and go bag. The drawstring closes it pretty well, and I carry with it open too. I actually got this bag a few years ago on the total eclipse of the sun day in the US!  It was pretty cool to see the eclipse and get the bag - I will always remember the day I got it because of that. Can’t say that about most of my bags! But I still reach for her a lot after two years. HTH!


----------



## DrTr

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Spent a week on the coast of Belgium, so here's a picture galore of my Keepall (and the Conspiration Ovales Pilot Sunglasses in DG) in action.    I just love this bag, and the glasses ...
> 
> place!


Oliver - love your keepall and shades!  What gorgeous photos you took, it was like a mini vacation to see you on your trip. That bag looks great on you. Now ANOTHER bag to put on the list thanks for sharing, and loved the luggage and keepall in front of hotel. What a beautiful place!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Absolutely gorgeous OTG Tote, dress, and those lovely shoes just makes it all “pop!”





cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!  You look like a model in a magazine!!!


Thank you so much!! 



thewave1969 said:


> and the shoes...!!!


Thank you! I love these shoes!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

DrTr said:


> Oliver - love your keepall and shades!  What gorgeous photos you took, it was like a mini vacation to see you on your trip. That bag looks great on you. Now ANOTHER bag to put on the list thanks for sharing, and loved the luggage and keepall in front of hotel. What a beautiful place!



Thank you very much! The hotel is indeed stunningly beautiful, located a quiet side street. Rooms downstairs, like the one I had, come with a small private patio from where you can access the hotel's backyard, pool and the more public bigger patio ... It's family owned and run/operated, very personal.  -> https://www.duinhof.be/en/

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Sunshine mama

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Spent a week on the coast of Belgium, so here's a picture galore of my Keepall (and the Conspiration Ovales Pilot Sunglasses in DG) in action.    I just love this bag, and the glasses ...
> 
> Arrival at the hotel (Hotel Duinhof; De Haan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First trip to the beach (De Haan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite store: West Diep Yachting (Nieuwpoort)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Observation deck "Yzer" (Nieuwpoort)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the hotel room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obligatory shot in front of Louis Vuitton; Kustlaan (Knokke-Heist) (Very friendly staff, sadly what I had wanted wasn't available)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obligatory beach shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obligatory luggage shots in front of hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


I ESPECIALLY like your obligatory beach shot!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Sunshine mama said:


> I ESPECIALLY like your obligatory beach shot!



Thank you so much!!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> At a seminar with Trunk Clutch
> View attachment 4547174


Beautiful!!


----------



## l.ch.

23adeline said:


> At a seminar with Trunk Clutch
> View attachment 4547174


In LVOE with this bag!!! I prefer it to the petit malle. I can appreciate the latter, it’s a little work of art, but this has its features and can actually be used in daily life! Do you maybe have a picture of what it fits?


----------



## LV_4ever

Monogram Monday


----------



## Antonia

I'm wearing my Damier Knightsbridge today!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Got a better quality strap with silver hardware (like the bag) for my speedy.


----------



## Bijouxlady

DrTr said:


> This wasn’t my great photo but I too have the neo noe bucket - I love the bag!  There’s a zip pocket divider right down the middle, which is great for phones and other always used items. I “sort” my bag with wallet calendar etc in the front and makeup bag and other items in the back. It’s really easy and a grab and go bag. The drawstring closes it pretty well, and I carry with it open too. I actually got this bag a few years ago on the total eclipse of the sun day in the US!  It was pretty cool to see the eclipse and get the bag - I will always remember the day I got it because of that. Can’t say that about most of my bags! But I still reach for her a lot after two years. HTH!


Yes, it is very helpful. I wasn't sure how well the drawstring worked but it sounds like it does the job. I think I might prefer the mono over the epi to begin with. I love your story!  Very memorable. Thanks again!


----------



## katandkay

EmmJay said:


> Reverse On the Go. In LVoe!!
> View attachment 4546149


I want to come play in your closet!


----------



## EmmJay

katandkay said:


> I want to come play in your closet!



You would like it!!


----------



## karman

Fall has already arrived where I live... I know many love fall but for us here, it just means snow, below freezing weather and blizzards are just around the corner. 

Took the pouch out of my Catogram Neverfull to my afternoon appointment.


----------



## sacha1009

with pochette metis reverse..


----------



## sacha1009

my bad thought i was using pochette..ooppsss


----------



## bbkctpf

Johnpauliegal said:


> Got a better quality strap with silver hardware (like the bag) for my speedy.
> 
> View attachment 4547721


I like the look of this w the chain! Almost didnt recognize her.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Happy first day of fall!


----------



## fyn72

My daughter using my PS mini, she didn’t stop smiling!


----------



## mnl

Finally took my OTG on a trip.  It works well as a travel work bag.  Laptop fit nicely and it easily fit under the airplane seat. (Excuse the hotel toilet that photo bombed my pic


----------



## DrTr

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Thank you very much! The hotel is indeed stunningly beautiful, located a quiet side street. Rooms downstairs, like the one I had, come with a small private patio from where you can access the hotel's backyard, pool and the more public bigger patio ... It's family owned and run/operated, very personal.  -> https://www.duinhof.be/en/
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Wow, sounds like an absolute gem and wonderful place to stay! And to take your keepall


----------



## DrTr

mnl said:


> View attachment 4548117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally took my OTG on a trip.  It works well as a travel work bag.  Laptop fit nicely and it easily fit under the airplane seat. (Excuse the hotel toilet that photo bombed my pic


Love it - looks great on you! What toilet?


----------



## DrTr

LV_4ever said:


> Monogram Monday
> View attachment 4547481


Love it all!!


----------



## Hatfield1313

On our way to Disneyland


----------



## LuckyBitch

Johnpauliegal said:


> Got a better quality strap with silver hardware (like the bag) for my speedy.
> 
> View attachment 4547721


The strap suits the bag perfectly... Could you say where you ordered it from. I'd love it for my Noir Evelyne. Thanks.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LuckyBitch said:


> The strap suits the bag perfectly... Could you say where you ordered it from. I'd love it for my Noir Evelyne. Thanks.


Thank you.  Of course.  I got it from Etsy from this seller. I received it a week after ordering it.


----------



## Hatfield1313

Cooling off on Small World


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hatfield1313 said:


> Cooling off on Small World


Beautiful scenery. Also love your little doggie.


----------



## Hatfield1313

Johnpauliegal said:


> Beautiful scenery. Also love your little doggie.


Thank you


----------



## simplyredottb

My Mini Pochette has been a busy bee lately! 
Took it to Colonial Williamsburg for some antiquing then off to a Nascar race with the husband for a work event. This little thing is absolutely perfect when I'm unable to bring my Graceful into somewhere. Can't wait to head off to the football game in 2 weeks with it!


----------



## LadyFabuluxe




----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Got a better quality strap with silver hardware (like the bag) for my speedy.
> 
> View attachment 4547721


Looks really good together!


----------



## coconutsforlv

Bijouxlady said:


> Love your bag! I am considering one. I assume you love it!


I do love it!


----------



## Starbux32

Johnpauliegal said:


> Got a better quality strap with silver hardware (like the bag) for my speedy.
> 
> View attachment 4547721


Boy, is that pretty!!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you.  Of course.  I got it from Etsy from this seller. I received it a week after ordering it.
> 
> View attachment 4548604
> 
> View attachment 4548603


Thanks so much


----------



## Marie1Claire

Wearing black, but which scarf?


----------



## 23adeline

Finally Dora has a chance to go out for the first time


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Marie1Claire said:


> Wearing black, but which scarf?


The right.


----------



## Bentley143

Wearing this cutie


----------



## Starbux32

MP first day out! 
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 4549412


----------



## Starbux32

This is a much better shot.


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> You would like it!!



Me too!!!


----------



## cheidel

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you.  Of course.  I got it from Etsy from this seller. I received it a week after ordering it.
> 
> View attachment 4548604
> 
> View attachment 4548603


Thank you so much for sharing the info, I ordered two straps last night.  Your bag looks fabulous with the strap!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

cheidel said:


> Thank you so much for sharing the info, I ordered two straps last night.  Your bag looks fabulous with the strap!!


You’re quite welcome. Thank you my dear.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> MP first day out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4549415
> View attachment 4549412


Cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> This is a much better shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4549443


How do you like it so far?


----------



## luvspurses

Starbux32 said:


> This is a much better shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4549443


looks beautiful!!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> How do you like it so far?


I love it! This bag can be challenging to pull off fashion wise but I don't care about stuff like that, I will wear it if I like it. I did make the mistake of wearing it backwards twice today, didn't notice it because I was on the phone with one of my best friends the whole time until I felt the coin purse slamming against my back, lol!
 I also like that the wide strap doesn't hurt my shoulders (been in a car accident months ago and since had to downsize my bags or limit the content of what I carry in my larger bags).


----------



## cajhingle

my new work ‘fun’ bag


----------



## Starbux32

luvspurses said:


> looks beautiful!!


Thanks!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!!!


Thanks!


----------



## EmmJay

In LVoe with my MP.


----------



## mdcx

Alma at Aldi:


----------



## cheidel

Marie1Claire said:


> Wearing black, but which scarf?


Leopard print.


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> In LVoe with my MP.
> View attachment 4549882


Love the MP!  You always look adorable!


----------



## Marie1Claire

Johnpauliegal said:


> The right.


Love them all ❤


----------



## Tpfchanel

@THE dental office today..
Still very unsure of this cutie montaigne bb... oh, to keep you or not...


----------



## s3raph1nas

At work


----------



## s3raph1nas

Double post, sorry!


----------



## MeepMeep67

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Spent a week on the coast of Belgium, so here's a picture galore of my Keepall (and the Conspiration Ovales Pilot Sunglasses in DG) in action.    I just love this bag, and the glasses ...
> 
> Arrival at the hotel (Hotel Duinhof; De Haan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First trip to the beach (De Haan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite store: West Diep Yachting (Nieuwpoort)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Observation deck "Yzer" (Nieuwpoort)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the hotel room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obligatory shot in front of Louis Vuitton; Kustlaan (Knokke-Heist) (Very friendly staff, sadly what I had wanted wasn't available)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obligatory beach shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obligatory luggage shots in front of hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Oliver, I love all the photos. Thank you!!


----------



## 23adeline

Shopping with Dora BB last night


----------



## 23adeline

Just realized that the blue of Dora BB and car logo is quite similar


----------



## mrsinsyder

Early morning flight


----------



## fyn72

Still  for this one


----------



## Melfontana

At work - with me all the time ::


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mrsinsyder said:


> Early morning flight
> 
> View attachment 4550159



Gorgeous combo 
Anyplace special? Vacation or business  
Safe travels.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Johnpauliegal said:


> Gorgeous combo
> Anyplace special? Vacation or business
> Safe travels.


NYC - business but staying a few extra days since I’ve never been before!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mrsinsyder said:


> NYC - business but staying a few extra days since I’ve never been before!


That’s great!  
Enjoy your time in The Big Apple!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> I love it! This bag can be challenging to pull off fashion wise but I don't care about stuff like that, I will wear it if I like it. I did make the mistake of wearing it backwards twice today, didn't notice it because I was on the phone with one of my best friends the whole time until I felt the coin purse slamming against my back, lol!
> I also like that the wide strap doesn't hurt my shoulders (been in a car accident months ago and since had to downsize my bags or limit the content of what I carry in my larger bags).


Awwww! Hope you completely heal! Meanwhile enjoy your beauty!


----------



## Fashionelle

Leo the Lion said:


> Out and about with my world tour speedy!


Can you buy this in the store or only online?


----------



## DrTr

mrsinsyder said:


> NYC - business but staying a few extra days since I’ve never been before!


Wowza! 1st time in NYC!!  Have a blast - the shopping alone takes WAY more than 2 days  it’s one of my favorites anywhere, last count I’ve traveled there 30+ times.  Got my 1st leather LV in the 5th Avenue store. Enjoy yourself. I’m so jealous  and GORGEOUS bags too!! Safe and fun travels!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Awwww! Hope you completely heal! Meanwhile enjoy your beauty!


Thanks @Sunshine mama, you're awesome


----------



## Emsidee

Fashionelle said:


> Can you buy this in the store or only online?


You can buy the my world tour both in store and online. You need to pick out at least 1 sticker to order it, it takes about 6-8 weeks for one to arrive.


----------



## handbagobession

Taking Miss NeoNoe out for her debut tonight!  I’m excited


----------



## MmeM124

handbagobession said:


> Taking Miss NeoNoe out for her debut tonight!  I’m excited


It suits you!!


----------



## LVFloridagirl

handbagobession said:


> Taking Miss NeoNoe out for her debut tonight!  I’m excited


Great choice! Love it!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Fashionelle said:


> Can you buy this in the store or only online?


Yes, in store and online. If you type in the search box world your speedy it shows it with vachetta handles but once you click it will give you the option with black handles.


----------



## kbell

Out @ dinner/date night.


----------



## amstevens714

Hatfield1313 said:


> Cooling off on Small World



I love your bag charm so much!


----------



## 23adeline

Dora BB after work last evening


----------



## Melfontana

mrsinsyder said:


> NYC - business but staying a few extra days since I’ve never been before!


If you have time pop into the LV in SoHo it’s beautiful - Enjoy your trip and safe travels!


----------



## 23adeline

Still Dora BB ,waiting to go out this morning


----------



## elenachoe

My galliera in damier azur !
Got it in 2011 still its like a new one!


----------



## LVtingting

Hatfield1313 said:


> Mini Beaubourg and I waiting at the emergency vet for our Chihuahua. (Nothing major, just something in her eye).


Oh I hope all goes well with your Chi. I just love them best dog ever. We are also bag twins... I love using my Beaubourg mini. Two things in our life that make us smile


----------



## gonno

elenachoe said:


> My galliera in damier azur !
> Got it in 2011 still its like a new one!


I have this bag, too, and I use it nearly daily during the summer. I also bought it in 2011 and it still looks great. One of the most comfortable bags I have ever owned. I had to send it in for repair (the metal plate had become loose) and they commented on how great it still looks. It suits you very well!


----------



## elenachoe

gonno said:


> I have this bag, too, and I use it nearly daily during the summer. I also bought it in 2011 and it still looks great. One of the most comfortable bags I have ever owned. I had to send it in for repair (the metal plate had become loose) and they commented on how great it still looks. It suits you very well!




Yea it fits so much and pretty!!! Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## LV_4ever

Love all this epi!


----------



## Lejic

LV_4ever said:


> Love all this epi!
> View attachment 4551029


I never used to even think about epi - until getting ONE piece randomly just because that’s all they had in color and I’m in love. Can’t stop touching it/enjoying it.


----------



## EmmJay

Kaki MP


----------



## l.ch.

kbell said:


> Out @ dinner/date night.
> 
> View attachment 4550693


OMG, THIS BAG! I was too young and didn’t have the money to buy it when it was released... I’m still dreaming of it...


----------



## Ludmilla

M5_Traveler said:


> Good Morning, saying Hello from Munich Oktoberfest 2019


----------



## Serva1

Autumn rain but my LV umbrella keeps me and my python Artsy dry. Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend


----------



## Jnly

My Metis in Rose Poudre at Winners!


----------



## Momof3ducklings

ninjette said:


> Quick question- I just got this bag but am worried the corners/leather will get dirty for being an everyday bag. Did you use any leather protector/spray to prevent stains? (I also got the Magnolia color!)


Sorry for the late response.  No I didn’t!  I rotate my bags and be very careful when wearing dark colors clothes!  I already got some blue transferred from the jeans!  I just wiped with water moistened baby wipes, but not really get them all out!  Haven’t carry her from 2 months already! Thanks


----------



## Momof3ducklings

I have been using her as my daily bag lately since I got the top handle replaced by LV.  My almost 10 years old bag!


----------



## Millemini

Out shopping with Ms. Galliera GM, with a little twist. I'm in the middle of a thorough closet-clearing and came across the strap from the Monogram iCare I had years ago in the back of a shelf, I'd forgotten all about it. Turns out it attaches to the rings on the Galliera without problems -  voila: crossbody Galliera. I think it looks ok and it's oh-so-convenient to with a crossbody bag when out and about. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fireside cutie.


----------



## Momof3ducklings

Sunshine mama said:


> Fireside cutie.


Beautiful!  I have been eyeing on her for a few months already!  !!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Momof3ducklings said:


> Beautiful!  I have been eyeing on her for a few months already!  !!!


Thank you!


----------



## littleblackbag

kbell said:


> Out @ dinner/date night.
> 
> View attachment 4550693


Gorgeous bag, wish I'd bought something from the Sofia Coppola line when I had the chance.


----------



## gonno

Millemini said:


> Out shopping with Ms. Galliera GM, with a little twist. I'm in the middle of a thorough closet-clearing and came across the strap from the Monogram iCare I had years ago in the back of a shelf, I'd forgotten all about it. Turns out it attaches to the rings on the Galliera without problems -  voila: crossbody Galliera. I think it looks ok and it's oh-so-convenient to with a crossbody bag when out and about. What do ya'll think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551201


I also use a bandolière (vachetta) with my Damier Azur Galliera from Time to time to wear it crossbody. Looks cool!


----------



## Maxie25

Marie1Claire said:


> Wearing black, but which scarf?



Those scarves are to die for!  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## littleblackbag

Melfontana said:


> At work - with me all the time ::


I have this in DE and I just love it, goes everywhere with me!


----------



## SohviAnneli

Out and about with my monceau bb


----------



## fyn72

Birthday shopping didn’t find anything  I liked.. even went to 2 LV stores an hour and a half drive from each other! But got to see my daughter (with the PS mini) so that made the day better


----------



## Tootsie17

Millemini said:


> Out shopping with Ms. Galliera GM, with a little twist. I'm in the middle of a thorough closet-clearing and came across the strap from the Monogram iCare I had years ago in the back of a shelf, I'd forgotten all about it. Turns out it attaches to the rings on the Galliera without problems -  voila: crossbody Galliera. I think it looks ok and it's oh-so-convenient to with a crossbody bag when out and about. What do ya'll think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551201


I like your bag with the crossbody strap.  It looks good on you so enjoy!


----------



## missconvy

Hatfield1313 said:


> Cooling off on Small World


This bag looks awesome. Could you show a pic of the inside?


----------



## Marie1Claire

Maxie25 said:


> Those scarves are to die for!  Gorgeous!!!


The black and brown is my favorite LV item ❤


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Fireside cutie.



Wow, this is such an amazing picture of your beautiful Clapton with the roaring fire behind it.  You have a talent for capturing these beautiful artistic shots .  (On a side note, this pic reminded me of dear @GeorginaLavender’s fireside picture of her grey CC),


----------



## handbagobession

Millemini said:


> Out shopping with Ms. Galliera GM, with a little twist. I'm in the middle of a thorough closet-clearing and came across the strap from the Monogram iCare I had years ago in the back of a shelf, I'd forgotten all about it. Turns out it attaches to the rings on the Galliera without problems -  voila: crossbody Galliera. I think it looks ok and it's oh-so-convenient to with a crossbody bag when out and about. What do ya'll think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551201


I think this looks amazing!


----------



## lxrac

Hotel room OOTD. I finally took the palm springs mini with me during this trip after a long time of not using him. I hate the thin straps though


----------



## mdcx

Serva1 said:


> Autumn rain but my LV umbrella keeps me and my python Artsy dry. Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend


Stunning bag, I've never seen this empreinte python before, very lovely.


----------



## fyn72

Lunch with the family for my birthday


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Wow, this is such an amazing picture of your beautiful Clapton with the roaring fire behind it.  You have a talent for capturing these beautiful artistic shots .  (On a side note, this pic reminded me of dear @GeorginaLavender’s fireside picture of her grey CC),


Thank you for your kind words! You have a talent for sweet words dear IM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Lunch with the family for my birthday


Happy birthday fyn72!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mini pochette as a wristlet.


----------



## Serva1

mdcx said:


> Stunning bag, I've never seen this empreinte python before, very lovely.



Thank you mdcx, I should carry it more often. Lately my small bags have seen more action. Glad you enjoyed my bag, it’s very lightweight and has a buttery soft lambskin lining.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

fyn72 said:


> Lunch with the family for my birthday


Aww so pretty. Happy Birthday


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

On the road


----------



## chloebagfreak

fyn72 said:


> Lunch with the family for my birthday


Happy Birthday Looks like a beautiful and tasty lunch!


----------



## chloebagfreak

EmmJay said:


> Kaki MP
> View attachment 4551041


Soooo chic! I love lace!


----------



## pinklambies

Wearing my New Wave Camera Bag for the first time!


----------



## musiclover

Hatfield1313 said:


> Cooling off on Small World


My favourite ride...and your bag looks very relaxed and happy!


----------



## musiclover

EmmJay said:


> Kaki MP
> View attachment 4551041


Love your dress, EmmJay!  It’s so pretty!  (MP is cute, too)


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Fireside cutie.


I love this photo and your description, SSM!  It’s perfect.


----------



## EmmJay

chloebagfreak said:


> Soooo chic! I love lace!





musiclover said:


> Love your dress, EmmJay!  It’s so pretty!  (MP is cute, too)



Thank you so much!


----------



## missconvy

On my way to husband’s tennis tournament.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Mother Daughter Haircuts


----------



## PamK

Leo the Lion said:


> Mother Daughter Haircuts


So cute together! Hope your Mom loved her new Speedy! ❤️


----------



## Leo the Lion

PamK said:


> So cute together! Hope your Mom loved her new Speedy! ❤️


Thanks Pam!! Have a lovely weekend! xoxo


----------



## fyn72

chloebagfreak said:


> Happy Birthday Looks like a beautiful and tasty lunch!


Thank you! @chloebagfreak


----------



## fyn72

Johnpauliegal said:


> Aww so pretty. Happy Birthday


Thank you @Johnpauliegal


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy birthday fyn72!


Thanks @Sunshine mama


----------



## viewwing

pinklambies said:


> Wearing my New Wave Camera Bag for the first time!
> View attachment 4551971


U look great! How do u like the bag?


----------



## deidrabags

Love that color combination! Saw this Louis review and Im trying to decide between the speedy 25 and the 30. Will post my pic as soon as I get it.


----------



## musiclover

Leo the Lion said:


> Mother Daughter Haircuts


This is so cute!  I love Speedies!


----------



## Leo the Lion

deidrabags said:


> Love that color combination! Saw this Louis review and Im trying to decide between the speedy 25 and the 30. Will post my pic as soon as I get it.


Hello, my mon mongram is fuchsia and ivorie. I would do 25 if I could go back but 30 is a nice classic size


----------



## jbags07

fyn72 said:


> Lunch with the family for my birthday


Love this bag!  Happy birthday!


----------



## jbags07

pinklambies said:


> Wearing my New Wave Camera Bag for the first time!
> View attachment 4551971


Wow, this bag looks great on you, loving this red!


----------



## jbags07

Leo the Lion said:


> Mother Daughter Haircuts


Both Speedys are beautiful!


----------



## fyn72

Out for brekky on this beautiful Sunday morning


----------



## Leo the Lion

jbags07 said:


> Both Speedys are beautiful!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

fyn72 said:


> Out for brekky on this beautiful Sunday morning


Such a cute bag!!!


----------



## Tayyyraee

Waiting for our groceries to be brought out and loaded up


----------



## fyn72

Pic from yesterday shopping


----------



## LV_4ever

Poolside vacation- getting just a little bit more sun before fall weather hits!


----------



## 1LV

Traveling light today with a pocket organizer.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@LV_4ever  your drink and bag look beautiful.


----------



## LVlover13

Still obsessed with mini bags at the moment!


----------



## LV_BB

Last wedding of the year! Totally had a first world problem moment yesterday when my bag was set on the floor and then it fell over


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Fireside cutie.


Fireside beauty!!!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

LV_4ever said:


> Poolside vacation- getting just a little bit more sun before fall weather hits!
> View attachment 4552957


I love this shot! I also wore my DA Neverfull most of this Summer. Mine is the older version that didn’t come with the pochette, but I love it so much


----------



## Maxie25

pinklambies said:


> Wearing my New Wave Camera Bag for the first time!
> View attachment 4551971



That bag is stunning!  Love that shade of red!


----------



## mrsinsyder

This is such an awesome city bag! Comfortable, molds to you, and pickpocket safe.


----------



## mnl

Sipping sangria in Madrid with my BCS


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Fireside beauty!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

Reverse OTG and Thakoon for Target dress.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Love the dress @EmmJay


----------



## EmmJay

Love_N_Lune said:


> Love the dress @EmmJay


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Reverse OTG and Thakoon for Target dress.
> View attachment 4553910


You and OTG look adorable!  You find the cutest outfits at Target!


----------



## USCGirlie

EmmJay said:


> Reverse OTG and Thakoon for Target dress.
> View attachment 4553910



Love your outfit (as usual)! You look stunning .


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> You and OTG look adorable!  You find the cutest outfits at Target!


Thank you! 


USCGirlie said:


> Love your outfit (as usual)! You look stunning .


Thank you!


----------



## AndreaM99

Hello October! (I am not not going to get rid of my white pants till rainy season starts, haha!)


----------



## eena1230

On my way to Vegas with my Speedy b 35 and my new bandoulière strap....


----------



## bbcerisette66

AndreaM99 said:


> Hello October! (I am not not going to get rid of my white pants till rainy season starts, haha!)


Empreinte leather is always gorgeous


----------



## Sunshine mama

AndreaM99 said:


> Hello October! (I am not not going to get rid of my white pants till rainy season starts, haha!)


I love all the colors you wore together!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today,  I opted for a not so serious,  fun/edgy look with Mylockme today.


----------



## karman

Bag switch day... going to my Monceau from the 90’s which I haven’t used in awhile!

The bag the Pochette Métis wished it was


----------



## EmmJay

karman said:


> Bag switch day... going to my Monceau from the 90’s which I haven’t used in awhile!
> 
> The bag the Pochette Métis wished it was


Gorgeous!!! The Métis could never!!


----------



## karman

EmmJay said:


> Gorgeous!!! The Métis could never!!


Thanks Emmjay! I was so close to buying the Métis In 2017 until I realized I already had a better version!


----------



## AndreaM99

Sunshine mama said:


> I love all the colors you wore together!


This is a pure coincidence, but very cute. Fashion matters even when we drink, right?


----------



## Marie1Claire

mindless said:


> I was trying to find a smaller weekend or travel crossbody bag. I was trying to avoid getting the DE print so the SA introduced to me the double zip pochette (empreinte - beige), alma (epi), locky bb and saintonge. I bought the last double zip in store but realized there was an indentation mark on one of the sides hence went back for an exchange. When I went back, the 1st SA was not in so another SA helped me. I tried on the saintonge and the 2nd SA keeps telling me it look okay and was the right length for me. Now I cannot exchange it anymore so I have to go through selling it on the second hand market if I don't want it. I am trying to see if I can ask 1st SA to help me shorten the strap (I remember 1st SA said they can sent it for a fee to have the bag assess to see the alteration can be done) if not will try to see if I can get past the 'it is way too low' feeling.
> Thank you all so much for your kind help and advices.


I received my pochette double zip and the piping on the corners is crooked and puckered. The zips get stuck too and the lining is puckered! Its from My world Tour so I've had to send my brand new bag back to get the zips fixed but not holding out hope they will replace the bag. So shocked and disappointed!


----------



## mdcx

AndreaM99 said:


> This is a pure coincidence, but very cute. Fashion matters even when we drink, right?


Lovely caramel tones! Awesome photo.


----------



## EmmJay

Giant Reverse Speedy, Mautto chain, and 3.1 Phillip Lim for Target blazer.


----------



## DrTr

Marie1Claire said:


> I received my pochette double zip and the piping on the corners is crooked and puckered. The zips get stuck too and the lining is puckered! Its from My world Tour so I've had to send my brand new bag back to get the zips fixed but not holding out hope they will replace the bag. So shocked and disappointed!


I’m so sorry!  Unbelievable you pay a premium for a monogram and they F it up!!  I just ordered a world tour NF and I’m half expecting a total lack of quality piece. Don’t like feeling that way, but given all the quality issues shown and discussed here wouldn’t surprise me. How frustrating for you. Hope they hurry it up for you!!!


----------



## Marie1Claire

DrTr said:


> I’m so sorry!  Unbelievable you pay a premium for a monogram and they F it up!!  I just ordered a world tour NF and I’m half expecting a total lack of quality piece. Don’t like feeling that way, but given all the quality issues shown and discussed here wouldn’t surprise me. How frustrating for you. Hope they hurry it up for you!!!


Thank you so much. They said from the pictures I sent that they were happy with the quality!! Unbelievable!


DrTr said:


> I’m so sorry!  Unbelievable you pay a premium for a monogram and they F it up!!  I just ordered a world tour NF and I’m half expecting a total lack of quality piece. Don’t like feeling that way, but given all the quality issues shown and discussed here wouldn’t surprise me. How frustrating for you. Hope they hurry it up for you!!!


Thank you so much, hopefully when they see it they will understand my concerns, I have a 20 year old PA that is better now than this brand new Pochette double zip. Fingers crossed


----------



## DrTr

Marie1Claire said:


> Thank you so much. They said from the pictures I sent that they were happy with the quality!! Unbelievable!
> 
> Thank you so much, hopefully when they see it they will understand my concerns, I have a 20 year old PA that is better now than this brand new Pochette double zip. Fingers crossed


Fingers crossed indeed. I did order a mon monogram mini pochette that was perfect in every way, so I hope they will make your bag right or make you a new one!  And I hope my WT NF comes in perfect. I really just ordered that as a WT because I wanted black leather and red interior on a monogram NF, added the Shiba puppy on the back because they make you add at least one sticker. I love dogs, so that was a no-brainer. Keep us posted on your process!!


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Giant Reverse Speedy, Mautto chain, and 3.1 Phillip Lim for Target blazer.
> View attachment 4555243


Woman you are a fashion force!! Love your 20 year design target pieces. It’s kind of hi-lo-hi fashion. Hope you don’t have to run in your great shoes. I’m so jealous, I used to wear those all the time, but cannot anymore. Anyway you rock the look


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Woman you are a fashion force!! Love your 20 year design target pieces. It’s kind of hi-lo-hi fashion. Hope you don’t have to run in your great shoes. I’m so jealous, I used to wear those all the time, but cannot anymore. Anyway you rock the look


You are so sweet!! I can run in most of my heels, if necessary. How fast? That’s to be determined. Lol


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> You are so sweet!! I can run in most of my heels, if necessary. How fast? That’s to be determined. Lol


No doubt - when you wear heels regularly most of us could/can run, but of course who wants to?


----------



## LGGSZTX

EmmJay said:


> Giant Reverse Speedy, Mautto chain, and 3.1 Phillip Lim for Target blazer.
> View attachment 4555243


I love the chain! and your outfit of course!


----------



## Tpfchanel

The most used amongst my Louis... Lil' Ms Pochette it is!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AndreaM99 said:


> This is a pure coincidence, but very cute. Fashion matters even when we drink, right?


Indeed! Love it when that happens!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> You are so sweet!! I can run in most of my heels, if necessary. How fast? That’s to be determined. Lol


Wow that is great! I can't even run in sneakers anymore LOL!


----------



## LV_BB

Maiden voyage with nano speedy! The strap is the perfect length on me. Excuse my hand in the second picture, I don’t know what I’m doing there lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> Bag switch day... going to my Monceau from the 90’s which I haven’t used in awhile!
> 
> The bag the Pochette Métis wished it was


Really cute!!!


----------



## Islandbreeze

EmmJay said:


> Giant Reverse Speedy, Mautto chain, and 3.1 Phillip Lim for Target blazer.
> View attachment 4555243


I’m new to this forum and this is my first post. Just wanted to say I love your style and your bags!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Out with my new shawl and jungle double zip pochette.


----------



## Tp1908

Riding in the front seat on the way to work.......


----------



## EmmJay

Islandbreeze said:


> I’m new to this forum and this is my first post. Just wanted to say I love your style and your bags!


Welcome to TPF! Thank you for your sweet compliment.


----------



## Marie1Claire

DrTr said:


> Fingers crossed indeed. I did order a mon monogram mini pochette that was perfect in every way, so I hope they will make your bag right or make you a new one!  And I hope my WT NF comes in perfect. I really just ordered that as a WT because I wanted black leather and red interior on a monogram NF, added the Shiba puppy on the back because they make you add at least one sticker. I love dogs, so that was a no-brainer. Keep us posted on your process!!


Good luck, I  only added my initials so was concerned they would cancel the order because I didnt have any stickers, I loved the black trim too as no worry with vachetta especially when travelling/touring. I wish you luck with yours.


----------



## DrTr

Marie1Claire said:


> Good luck, I  only added my initials so was concerned they would cancel the order because I didnt have any stickers, I loved the black trim too as no worry with vachetta especially when travelling/touring. I wish you luck with yours.


Thanks - I’m hoping so. I love the look of the monogram with the black leather as well as the carefree nature of it. Could have about 8 weeks til I find out. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Marie1Claire

DrTr said:


> Thanks - I’m hoping so. I love the look of the monogram with the black leather as well as the carefree nature of it. Could have about 8 weeks til I find out. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Carrieshaver said:


> Out with my new shawl and jungle double zip pochette.


Love it!  That’s great that you were able to get this bag. I have the same one and love it. How did you get it by stalking lol.


----------



## LV_4ever

Carrieshaver said:


> Out with my new shawl and jungle double zip pochette.


Great look!


----------



## mindless

Marie1Claire said:


> I received my pochette double zip and the piping on the corners is crooked and puckered. The zips get stuck too and the lining is puckered! Its from My world Tour so I've had to send my brand new bag back to get the zips fixed but not holding out hope they will replace the bag. So shocked and disappointed!


Oh no, I am so sorry to hear that. I hope you managed to replace your bag. I bought another double zip pochette and it came with an indentation mark (again!!) on the canvas and one side is slightly more slanted in. Tried to do an exchange in the store but the store piece looks worse. But I decided to keep it as I think indentation marks on canvas are easier to buff out than on empreinte leather or at least that is what I hope. I am just too lazy to do an refund or exchange anymore.


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Giant Reverse Speedy, Mautto chain, and 3.1 Phillip Lim for Target blazer.
> View attachment 4555243


Cute, cute, cute!  I need to come shop at your Target!


----------



## Marie1Claire

mindless said:


> Oh no, I am so sorry to hear that. I hope you managed to replace your bag. I bought another double zip pochette and it came with an indentation mark (again!!) on the canvas and one side is slightly more slanted in. Tried to do an exchange in the store but the store piece looks worse. But I decided to keep it as I think indentation marks on canvas are easier to buff out than on empreinte leather or at least that is what I hope. I am just too lazy to do an refund or exchange anymore.


Oh no thats terrible,  the quality is not what it used to be! Ive asked for a refund, online credit or a replacement made to the proper standards. The back of the bag is longer than the front, I had to send it back to get the zip fixed (a brand new $1520Au bag going in for repairs) so I hope they agree its not acceptable workmanship! Fingers crossed. This bag seems to be a reinvention of the Pochette Milla, which I have, and the piping is perfect! Ive taken lots of pictures and videos as proof. I didn't get a care booklet or a My World Tour booklet either. I think my bag jumped the Quality Assurance line!


----------



## Hotsauna

Gucci and L. Makes my world go belle!
Cold outside today..


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Cute, cute, cute!  I need to come shop at your Target!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using a shearling strap for cooler weather today.


----------



## Tuned83

On the way to see ad astra earlier today. I found it a little boring. DH loved it. First day using this wallet. Liking it!


----------



## karman

Sunshine mama said:


> Using a shearling strap for cooler weather today.


Even though I also own this bag, I just love seeing photos of it!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Graceful pm of the day! Almost the weekend


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> Using a shearling strap for cooler weather today.


I really like how you add your flair to your bags.  Looks great!


----------



## eena1230

With my PSM While watching the Dodgers @ home. I love this new jacquard strap❤️


----------



## Starbux32

Tp1908 said:


> Riding in the front seat on the way to work.......


----------



## DrTr

Carrieshaver said:


> Out with my new shawl and jungle double zip pochette.


You look fabulous! I know the black jungle collection was your


----------



## mnl

Exploring Capri with BCS. It’s awesome as a travel/camera bag


----------



## runner1234

mnl said:


> Exploring Capri with BCS. It’s awesome as a travel/camera bag


So gorgeous!!


----------



## runner1234

EmmJay said:


> Giant Reverse Speedy, Mautto chain, and 3.1 Phillip Lim for Target blazer.
> View attachment 4555243


I dieeee for the giant monogram


----------



## runner1234

EmmJay said:


> Reverse OTG and Thakoon for Target dress.
> View attachment 4553910


So beautiful


----------



## runner1234

Leo the Lion said:


> Mother Daughter Haircuts


Love!


----------



## runner1234

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 4551928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the road


Love!


----------



## runner1234

fyn72 said:


> Birthday shopping didn’t find anything  I liked.. even went to 2 LV stores an hour and a half drive from each other! But got to see my daughter (with the PS mini) so that made the day better


Love!!!


----------



## runner1234

Love!


----------



## runner1234

handbagobession said:


> Taking Miss NeoNoe out for her debut tonight!  I’m excited


Love!


----------



## runner1234

Love!


----------



## runner1234

Love!


Tpfchanel said:


> @THE dental office today..
> Still very unsure of this cutie montaigne bb... oh, to keep you or not...


Love!!


----------



## runner1234

Starbux32 said:


> This is a much better shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4549443


Love!


----------



## runner1234

Hatfield1313 said:


> On our way to Disneyland


Love!


----------



## DrTr

mnl said:


> Exploring Capri with BCS. It’s awesome as a travel/camera bag


Love your bag and the setting!!


----------



## EmmJay

runner1234 said:


> I dieeee for the giant monogram





runner1234 said:


> So beautiful



Thank you so much!


----------



## Iamminda

Yesterday, I checked out this cool plaid chair (would probably match a shirt I have ).


----------



## iamthecutest

Going wine tasting today with Twist MM


----------



## karman

Iamminda said:


> Yesterday, I checked out this cool plaid chair (would probably match a shirt I have ).


You CHECKED it out eh? 

that bag is an oldie but goodie!


----------



## Starbux32

runner1234 said:


> Love!


Thanks!


----------



## karman

Using my new to me Square bag this weekend. I prefer to use it without the chain since the chain is pretty noisy...


----------



## iamthecutest

karman said:


> Using my new to me Square bag this weekend. I prefer to use it without the chain since the chain is pretty noisy...


Love!


----------



## iamthecutest

Iamminda said:


> Yesterday, I checked out this cool plaid chair (would probably match a shirt I have ).


Gorgeous bag and color!


----------



## DrTr

karman said:


> Using my new to me Square bag this weekend. I prefer to use it without the chain since the chain is pretty noisy...


What a very cool bag!  It looks great on you. I seem to love square, trunk-y blocky bags these days. The mini luggage bags kind of remind me of school lunchboxes, and for some reason I am just totally taken with them. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## iamthecutest

EmmJay said:


> Giant Reverse Speedy, Mautto chain, and 3.1 Phillip Lim for Target blazer.
> View attachment 4555243


You've got it going on sweetie!!!! Love it!


----------



## EmmJay

iamthecutest said:


> You've got it going on sweetie!!!! Love it!


Thank you!!


----------



## LV_4ever

iamthecutest said:


> Going wine tasting today with Twist MM


LOVE the twist! It’s a beauty


----------



## Leo the Lion

runner1234 said:


> Love!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you .  Loving both of your gorgeous bags today.  Karman — I didn’t even see the funny use of “check” until you pointed it out, lol, yes I am slow today. 



iamthecutest said:


> Gorgeous bag and color!





karman said:


> You CHECKED it out eh?
> 
> that bag is an oldie but goodie!


----------



## karman

Iamminda said:


> Thank you .  Loving both of your gorgeous bags today.  Karman — I didn’t even see the funny use of “check” until you pointed it out, lol, yes I am slow today.


Haha I thought it was super clever! You did it without even realizing it!


----------



## karman

DrTr said:


> What a very cool bag!  It looks great on you. I seem to love square, trunk-y blocky bags these days. The mini luggage bags kind of remind me of school lunchboxes, and for some reason I am just totally taken with them. Hope you enjoy!


Thanks! I love any structured bag (I even have a thread in the general Handbags forum dedicated to them!  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-please-gather-structured-bag-lovers.1011718/)

I really loved the mini luggage bags...just...not a huge fan of the price. If they were just even $1k less!


----------



## DrTr

karman said:


> Thanks! I love any structured bag (I even have a thread in the general Handbags forum dedicated to them!  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-please-gather-structured-bag-lovers.1011718/)
> 
> I really loved the mini luggage bags...just...not a huge fan of the price. If they were just even $1k less!


I will go look at your thread!!!  Yes, that’s one of the reasons no mini luggage lives with me. $3500 felt too steep - at the moment it’s been more fun to grow my collection. Thanks for the thread pointer.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Multicolour cutie earlier today (my first LV). Wishing everyone a lovely October weekend


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Woahhh! I'm off the forum for a few days and missed all these stunnersAmazing pics, LVoelies!
@EmmJay @Iamminda @iamthecutest @Sunshine mama @AndreaM99 @Leo the Lion @karman @eena1230 @mnl @Carrieshaver


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Woahhh! I'm off the forum for a few days and missed all these stunnersAmazing pics, LVoelies!
> @EmmJay @Iamminda @iamthecutest @Sunshine mama @AndreaM99 @Leo the Lion @karman @eena1230 @mnl @Carrieshaver


Thank you!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

AndreaM99 said:


> Hello October! (I am not not going to get rid of my white pants till rainy season starts, haha!)



@AndreaM99 what is the name of your handbag?


----------



## lv_katie

I use this rosalie so much.  Yes the leather snap is worn from being shoved in bags, pockets, backpacks, dropped on the floor.  The canvas is a bit stretched from stuffing cards and cash and the coin pocket has darkened from lose change.  But I love it !  Still my cutest piece!


----------



## cajhingle

crossbody on rotation


----------



## Love_N_Lune

lv_katie said:


> I use this rosalie so much.  Yes the leather snap is worn from being shoved in bags, pockets, backpacks, dropped on the floor.  The canvas is a bit stretched from stuffing cards and cash and the coin pocket has darkened from lose change.  But I love it !  Still my cutest piece!



I have the Rosalie in fuchsia. It’s super cute and fits cards great!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

cajhingle said:


> crossbody on rotation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4558243



convenient storage


----------



## AndreaM99

Love_N_Lune said:


> @AndreaM99 what is the name of your handbag?


Lumineuse PM in Havane empreinte leather.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Woahhh! I'm off the forum for a few days and missed all these stunnersAmazing pics, LVoelies!
> @EmmJay @Iamminda @iamthecutest @Sunshine mama @AndreaM99 @Leo the Lion @karman @eena1230 @mnl @Carrieshaver


Thank you and glad to see you back!


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> Even though I also own this bag, I just love seeing photos of it!


Thank you. Me too! Once I saw an older lady wear this bag at a store,  and I thought it was soooooo beautiful and wanted to wear mine!



Islandbreeze said:


> I really like how you add your flair to your bags.  Looks great!


Thank you so much! That is the sweetest compliment! Really!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Yesterday, I checked out this cool plaid chair (would probably match a shirt I have ).


This bag just looks so delicious! It's  a grape looking bag!(I think I said this before)Love how squishy it looks.



karman said:


> You CHECKED it out eh?
> 
> that bag is an oldie but goodie!


Love it!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag just looks so delicious! It's  a grape looking bag!(I think I said this before)Love how squishy it looks.
> 
> 
> Love it!



Thanks so much SSSM .  I grapely appreciate your kind words


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much SSSM .  I grapely appreciate your kind words


You're so welcome! Have a bountiful day!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Broke out this beauty for the weekend.


----------



## cajhingle

Noe Vivienne with her new side kick


----------



## Leo the Lion

Speedy out shopping with me today  Happy Weekend everyone!!


----------



## amstevens714

AndreaM99 said:


> Hello October! (I am not not going to get rid of my white pants till rainy season starts, haha!)


Love the color of your bag


----------



## amstevens714

Iamminda said:


> Yesterday, I checked out this cool plaid chair (would probably match a shirt I have ).



What color is this ?!?


----------



## Islandbreeze

lv_katie said:


> I use this rosalie so much.  Yes the leather snap is worn from being shoved in bags, pockets, backpacks, dropped on the floor.  The canvas is a bit stretched from stuffing cards and cash and the coin pocket has darkened from lose change.  But I love it !  Still my cutest piece!


Yes! I love mine too.


----------



## Iamminda

amstevens714 said:


> What color is this ?!?



Hi.  It’s Oursin — a dark purple.  Sometimes, it looks almost like an indigo color (not LV Indigo though).


----------



## smittykitty306

Millemini said:


> Out shopping with Ms. Galliera GM, with a little twist. I'm in the middle of a thorough closet-clearing and came across the strap from the Monogram iCare I had years ago in the back of a shelf, I'd forgotten all about it. Turns out it attaches to the rings on the Galliera without problems -  voila: crossbody Galliera. I think it looks ok and it's oh-so-convenient to with a crossbody bag when out and about. What do ya'll think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551201


Love this idea!


----------



## amstevens714

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  It’s Oursin — a dark purple.  Sometimes, it looks almost like an indigo color (not LV Indigo though).



It’s so pretty! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Melfontana

Casual Movie Night/Date Night
Carried Mini Luggage ::
Wore Matching Belt and Shawl ::


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> Casual Movie Night/Date Night
> Carried Mini Luggage ::
> Wore Matching Belt and Shawl ::


So chic!!


----------



## TangerineKandy

lv_katie said:


> I use this rosalie so much.  Yes the leather snap is worn from being shoved in bags, pockets, backpacks, dropped on the floor.  The canvas is a bit stretched from stuffing cards and cash and the coin pocket has darkened from lose change.  But I love it !  Still my cutest piece!


I love my Rosalie too!!


----------



## cheidel

Leo the Lion said:


> Speedy out shopping with me today  Happy Weekend everyone!!


Lovely!!!!


----------



## AndreaM99

Sunny Saturday with Rose Bruyere


----------



## AndreaM99

Keep or not to keep? That is the question!


----------



## Whereami

AndreaM99 said:


> Keep or not to keep? That is the question!


Maybe it would look better with a solid color outfit?I think the bag is competing with your shirt, so I can’t really appreciate its beauty to its full potential.
Could you model with a solid outfit?


----------



## Whereami

Leo the Lion said:


> Alma bb of the day!!


This is such a beautiful bag.


----------



## snibor

AndreaM99 said:


> Keep or not to keep? That is the question!


If you have to ask, sounds like you don’t love it


----------



## mnl

Exploring the little village in Calabria where my husband’s great grandfather was from with my PM and catogram scarf.


----------



## bbcerisette66

mnl said:


> View attachment 4558918
> View attachment 4558919
> View attachment 4558920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exploring the little village in Calabria where my husband’s great grandfather was from with my PM and catogram scarf.


Beautiful place and beautiful pochette métis. Enjoy


----------



## Mulberrygal

Dkay6 said:


> Alma bb in Atlantic City
> 
> Pochette Métis in reverse = best shopping buddy
> 
> Very first bag in my collect (speedy 35) in vegas


Lovely pictures, you look great.
Can you comfortably wear your PM Reverse with jeans without fear of colour transfer?


----------



## Mulberrygal

AndreaM99 said:


> Keep or not to keep? That is the question!





Whereami said:


> Maybe it would look better with a solid color outfit?I think the bag is competing with your shirt, so I can’t really appreciate its beauty to its full potential.
> Could you model with a solid outfit?



Totally agree, I think it's a gorgeous bag but it needs to be worn with a solid colour which would limit it for me.


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> So chic!!


Awh... Thanks EmmJay


----------



## AndreaM99

Whereami said:


> Maybe it would look better with a solid color outfit?I think the bag is competing with your shirt, so I can’t really appreciate its beauty to its full potential.
> Could you model with a solid outfit?


I did it on a purpose  I do not want to carry a bag because I want to present her, she should compliment me if you see my point. I really like she is not screaming: Look at me! The decision is more about the size. She is really tiny. I can fit phone, lipstick, few cards and that's it! I am not sure if this is really worth $3k even though I looove the unique design.


----------



## luxurista

HAPPY FALL! Took these two out today...


----------



## runner1234

luxurista said:


> HAPPY FALL! Took these two out today...


Beautiful!


----------



## runner1234

mnl said:


> View attachment 4558918
> View attachment 4558919
> View attachment 4558920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exploring the little village in Calabria where my husband’s great grandfather was from with my PM and catogram scarf.


So pretty!


----------



## runner1234

Leo the Lion said:


> Speedy out shopping with me today  Happy Weekend everyone!!


Love!


----------



## runner1234

cajhingle said:


> crossbody on rotation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4558243


Love it


----------



## runner1234

iamthecutest said:


> Going wine tasting today with Twist MM


Gorgeous


----------



## runner1234

Sunshine mama said:


> Using a shearling strap for cooler weather today.


Love!


----------



## runner1234

Carrieshaver said:


> Out with my new shawl and jungle double zip pochette.


Beautiful!


----------



## runner1234

Tpfchanel said:


> The most used amongst my Louis... Lil' Ms Pochette it is!


Love Ms Pouchette!


----------



## runner1234

AndreaM99 said:


> Hello October! (I am not not going to get rid of my white pants till rainy season starts, haha!)


Gorgeous!


----------



## Leo the Lion

runner1234 said:


> Love!


Thanks Huni!!! xoxo


----------



## Leo the Lion

luxurista said:


> HAPPY FALL! Took these two out today...


Super cute!!


----------



## luxurista

Leo the Lion said:


> Super cute!!



Thanks babe!!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Afternoon at Busch Gardens


----------



## EmmJay

Bleu and Magenta strap with Reverse Pochette Trunk Verticale.


----------



## LV_BB

Nano Speedy on a lazy Sunday


----------



## fyn72

Heatwave.. so hot today thank goodness I’m finished work! No air con only fans stirring hot air


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Woahhh! I'm off the forum for a few days and missed all these stunnersAmazing pics, LVoelies!
> @EmmJay @Iamminda @iamthecutest @Sunshine mama @AndreaM99 @Leo the Lion @karman @eena1230 @mnl @Carrieshaver


Thank you! Can’t wait to see more of your lovely Handbags and bandeaus


----------



## eena1230

Leo the Lion said:


> Speedy out shopping with me today  Happy Weekend everyone!!


Just gorgeous!


----------



## lucydee

Over the weekend with my NeoNoe in Cherry.


----------



## Sunshine mama

runner1234 said:


> Love!


Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AndreaM99 said:


> Sunny Saturday with Rose Bruyere


Love this color the more I see it!


----------



## kbell

EmmJay said:


> Bleu and Magenta strap with Reverse Pochette Trunk Verticale.
> View attachment 4559365



I have & love this outfit! Looks great on you!


----------



## LV_4ever

Casual today


----------



## Jwinz

My new Ponthieu PM ♥️


----------



## SeattleGal93

Carrying this little cutie today while I run errands! Such a versatile piece, I love it! Hunting for one in mono now...


----------



## EmmJay

kbell said:


> I have & love this outfit! Looks great on you!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My slgs today.


----------



## AndreaM99

Jwinz said:


> View attachment 4559895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Ponthieu PM ♥️


I wish I have purchased this bag. Very nice!


----------



## AndreaM99

lucydee said:


> Over the weekend with my NeoNoe in Cherry.
> View attachment 4559665


Damier ebene, Fall season & Cherry Berry, the best combo ever. Simple and elegant.


----------



## Starbux32

AndreaM99 said:


> Keep or not to keep? That is the question!


Keep it, it's beautiful and looks great in you


----------



## littleblackbag

lucydee said:


> Over the weekend with my NeoNoe in Cherry.
> View attachment 4559665


I absolutely adore this bag, Got mine nearly two weeks ago and can't stop looking at it!


----------



## littleblackbag

Bought a new coat to go with my Neo Noe DE in Cherry Berry. 



And worn casually for lunch, last Monday.


Love this bag so much!


----------



## EmmJay

littleblackbag said:


> Bought a new coat to go with my Neo Noe DE in Cherry Berry.
> View attachment 4559999
> 
> 
> And worn casually for lunch, last Monday.
> View attachment 4560000
> 
> Love this bag so much!



Love the bag and your hair is everything!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Mono Monday


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4560029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mono Monday


Looking chic as ALWAYS!


----------



## Sunshine mama

littleblackbag said:


> Bought a new coat to go with my Neo Noe DE in Cherry Berry.
> View attachment 4559999
> 
> 
> And worn casually for lunch, last Monday.
> View attachment 4560000
> 
> Love this bag so much!


You are soooooo cute! Love everything about your pictures!
I especially love your coat!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@mrsinsyder The cat is super cute on your bag!


----------



## EmmJay

Pochette Accessoires NM with Kaki MP strap and RCP


----------



## lucydee

littleblackbag said:


> Bought a new coat to go with my Neo Noe DE in Cherry Berry.
> View attachment 4559999
> 
> 
> And worn casually for lunch, last Monday.
> View attachment 4560000
> 
> Love this bag so much!


You look gorgeous!  Love the coat, the bag and the hair too!  That coat goes perfectly with the bag. 
Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Sunshine mama said:


> @mrsinsyder The cat is super cute on your bag!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

AndreaM99 said:


> Keep or not to keep? That is the question!


It’s a keeper!!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Bleu and Magenta strap with Reverse Pochette Trunk Verticale.
> View attachment 4559365


Cute and oh so chic!!!!


----------



## cheidel

lucydee said:


> Over the weekend with my NeoNoe in Cherry.
> View attachment 4559665


Beautiful!!!


----------



## littleblackbag

EmmJay said:


> Love the bag and your hair is everything!!


Aww thanks Emmjay, needs a cut though!


----------



## sunnybrii

With my MP, over the weekend...


----------



## PamK

EmmJay said:


> Pochette Accessoires NM with Kaki MP strap and RCP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560097


You look amazing! Gorgeous picture too!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Looking chic as ALWAYS!


TY my friend Have a great week


----------



## shalomjude

fyn72 said:


> Heatwave.. so hot today thank goodness I’m finished work! No air con only fans stirring hot air


Lovely photo
Gee the weather is just awful beyond belief just horrid ... plus so so dry too


----------



## littleblackbag

Sunshine mama said:


> You are soooooo cute! Love everything about your pictures!
> I especially love your coat!


Thank you so much, such a sweet thing to say. I love the coat too! 



lucydee said:


> You look gorgeous!  Love the coat, the bag and the hair too!  That coat goes perfectly with the bag.
> Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you too! I've never bought a coat to go with a bag before, but I just had to have it


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Cute and oh so chic!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

PamK said:


> You look amazing! Gorgeous picture too!


Thank you Pam!


----------



## lxrac

Refrigerator series part 2. What's for Tuesday's breakfast?  nom nom nom
*part 1 on page 1242*


----------



## EmmJay

lxrac said:


> Refrigerator series part 2. What's for Tuesday's breakfast?  nom nom nom
> *part 1 on page 1242*
> View attachment 4560444


Love this!!


----------



## lxrac

EmmJay said:


> Love this!!



Thanks @EmmJay! I bought an older PSPM finally! and I will do a reveal in the future.


----------



## chinchin_lim

Apollo backpack on Daisetsuzan National Park.


----------



## littleblackbag

chinchin_lim said:


> Apollo backpack on Daisetsuzan National Park.


Love the backpack and the National Park!


----------



## luvLV18

cajhingle said:


> crossbody on rotation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4558243


LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My Neverfull MM and Monogram Shawl In Anthracite. Shawl color is not on the website anymore I’m pretty sure but can still be found in various stores.


----------



## lily2019

lxrac said:


> Refrigerator series part 2. What's for Tuesday's breakfast?  nom nom nom
> *part 1 on page 1242*
> View attachment 4560444


I love this series!


----------



## lxrac

lily2019 said:


> I love this series!



Thank you, be sure to be tuned in for the next one!


----------



## EmmJay

lxrac said:


> Thank you, be sure to be tuned in for the next one!


DVR is set!!


----------



## LV2

leooh said:


> dressing up mini dauphine with a long chain strap bought online


Hope you don't mind me asking but could you please tell me where did you purchased this lovely chain? I've just got the mini Dauphine and would love to buy a chain to dress her up.


----------



## debsmith

Love finally having sweata weatha in SC and also love this short strap on my Petit Noe so I can carry it in the crook of my arm (purchased from Mcraft Leather on Etsy).  Looks exactly like the strap for the Metis Noe BB NM minus the LV stamping/price. So versatile!


----------



## fyn72

shalomjude said:


> Lovely photo
> Gee the weather is just awful beyond belief just horrid ... plus so so dry too


Thank you @shalomjude 
So very dry. I live rural on 5 acres and feel so sorry for the animals. Our dams are empty.. I leave dishes of water all around for them


----------



## runner1234

Carrieshaver said:


> My Neverfull MM and Monogram Shawl In Anthracite. Shawl color is not on the website anymore I’m pretty sure but can still be found in various stores.


Love the shawl!!


----------



## runner1234

sunnybrii said:


> With my MP, over the weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560264
> View attachment 4560265


I am obsessed with this bag!!


----------



## runner1234

lxrac said:


> Refrigerator series part 2. What's for Tuesday's breakfast?  nom nom nom
> *part 1 on page 1242*
> View attachment 4560444


Looks delicious!!


----------



## runner1234

littleblackbag said:


> Bought a new coat to go with my Neo Noe DE in Cherry Berry.
> View attachment 4559999
> 
> 
> And worn casually for lunch, last Monday.
> View attachment 4560000
> 
> Love this bag so much!


Beautiful!


----------



## runner1234

EmmJay said:


> Pochette Accessoires NM with Kaki MP strap and RCP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560097


Love it!!


----------



## runner1234

fyn72 said:


> Heatwave.. so hot today thank goodness I’m finished work! No air con only fans stirring hot air


Beautiful!


----------



## runner1234

Sunshine mama said:


> My slgs today.


Beautiful


----------



## runner1234

LV_4ever said:


> Casual today
> View attachment 4559851


Obsessed!


----------



## runner1234

mrsinsyder said:


> Afternoon at Busch Gardens
> 
> View attachment 4559296


Gorgeous!!


----------



## runner1234

SeattleGal93 said:


> View attachment 4559920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying this little cutie today while I run errands! Such a versatile piece, I love it! Hunting for one in mono now...


So cute!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

debsmith said:


> Love finally having sweata weatha in SC and also love this short strap on my Petit Noe so I can carry it in the crook of my arm (purchased from Mcraft Leather on Etsy).  Looks exactly like the strap for the Metis Noe BB NM minus the LV stamping/price. So versatile!


Love it Deb You look so great!
Love how you have the tag and the lock together How did you do it?


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## Bijouxlady

debsmith said:


> Love finally having sweata weatha in SC and also love this short strap on my Petit Noe so I can carry it in the crook of my arm (purchased from Mcraft Leather on Etsy).  Looks exactly like the strap for the Metis Noe BB NM minus the LV stamping/price. So versatile!


When I see your modeling pics of you and your Petit Noe it makes me want one but I am nervous about all the light colored leather on the bottom. How do you handle that??


----------



## debsmith

chloebagfreak said:


> Love it Deb You look so great!
> Love how you have the tag and the lock together How did you do it?


Thank you!!  I just hung a lock from a Graceful tag!


----------



## debsmith

Bijouxlady said:


> When I see your modeling pics of you and your Petit Noe it makes me want one but I am nervous about all the light colored leather on the bottom. How do you handle that??


I spray all my bags that have vachetta with Apple Guard, and clean with water wipes on a regular basis.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Snap & run - still rocking my Initials belt with TP19 as a clutch tonight Happy Wednesday!
Apologies, pic quality in these ootd's are so bad LOL


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Snap & run - still rocking my Initials belt with TP19 as a clutch tonight Happy Wednesday!
> Apologies, pic quality in these ootd's are so bad LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4561690



So beautiful V — love the elegance of the red and camel colors together .  Also what a beautifully decorated room — fabulous clear chairs .


----------



## Bijouxlady

debsmith said:


> I spray all my bags that have vachetta with Apple Guard, and clean with water wipes on a regular basis.


Thanks for that tip! I never know what is or isn't allowed to use on the leather.


----------



## EmmJay

Black and white speedy. Bag twinning with @travelbliss and @Johnpauliegal.


----------



## lxrac

EmmJay said:


> Black and white speedy. Bag twinning with @travelbliss and @Johnpauliegal.
> View attachment 4561886



@EmmJay  You are so fashionable!! Closet tour! haha


----------



## Sunshine mama

runner1234 said:


> Looks delicious!!


LOL!


----------



## Sunshine mama

debsmith said:


> Love finally having sweata weatha in SC and also love this short strap on my Petit Noe so I can carry it in the crook of my arm (purchased from Mcraft Leather on Etsy).  Looks exactly like the strap for the Metis Noe BB NM minus the LV stamping/price. So versatile!


Love your whole nonchalant vibe! And your beautiful hair!!!


----------



## debsmith

Sunshine mama said:


> Love your whole nonchalant vibe! And your beautiful hair!!!


Oh my goodness...thank you so much!


----------



## travelbliss

Fabulous combo, @EmmJay!!!   Happy National Handbag Day,  bag sis !!!


----------



## Tayyyraee

Switching from bigs to littles for Disneyland


----------



## EmmJay

lxrac said:


> @EmmJay  You are so fashionable!! Closet tour! haha


You’re so kind!!


----------



## EmmJay

travelbliss said:


> Fabulous combo, @EmmJay!!!   Happy National Handbag Day,  bag sis !!!


Thank you! I had no idea it’s national handbag day.


----------



## mnl

Wine bar hopping in Taormina with PM


----------



## LuckyBitch

debsmith said:


> Love finally having sweata weatha in SC and also love this short strap on my Petit Noe so I can carry it in the crook of my arm (purchased from Mcraft Leather on Etsy).  Looks exactly like the strap for the Metis Noe BB NM minus the LV stamping/price. So versatile!


Looks perfect.


----------



## AndreaM99

Since today is a National Handbag Day, I picked this beauty to celebrate this fun holiday￼ (created in 2013 by purseblog). How do you celebrate?


----------



## cajhingle

the cutest


----------



## debsmith

Happy National Handbag Day!!  Celebrating with a group shot of my current girls.  Missing a few I've let go recently but happy they are out of the closet and being celebrated and enjoyed by someone else!


----------



## acquiredtaste

Happy national handbag day!


----------



## cheidel

debsmith said:


> I spray all my bags that have vachetta with Apple Guard, and clean with water wipes on a regular basis.


I have sprayed all my bags with AppleGuard for the past 7 or 8 years. I spray the vachetta on all my LV bags, all over my leather bags and my Longchamp Le Pliage nylon bags also!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

cheidel said:


> I have sprayed all my bags with AppleGuard for the past 7 or 8 years. I spray the vachetta on all my LV bags, all over my leather bags and my Longchamp Le Pliage nylon bags also!



me deux


----------



## cheidel

My favorite bags, in honor of National Handbag Day,  Mono and DE NF GM!!!!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> My favorite bags, in honor of National Handbag Day,  Mono and DE NF GM!!!!


Love the MP hooked to the NF.


----------



## Lejic

Got a hot stamp today. The SA was SO helpful, I can’t wait to have something to buy from her.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful V — love the elegance of the red and camel colors together .  Also what a beautifully decorated room — fabulous clear chairs .


How kind of you to say, sweet IMI'm touched. TY for the design nod as well - it's our humble attempt to modernize French classicism.


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Love the MP hooked to the NF.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mnl said:


> View attachment 4562104
> View attachment 4562105
> View attachment 4562106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wine bar hopping in Taormina with PM


Your first pic looks like your hand is in the wine glass. LOL!
Lovely bag and pictures!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lejic said:


> Got a hot stamp today. The SA was SO helpful, I can’t wait to have something to buy from her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4562365


BEAUTY!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

acquiredtaste said:


> Happy national handbag day!


Always love to see this cutie!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Happy Friday!

i took out my Speedy B in DE


----------



## Lejic

Sunshine mama said:


> BEAUTY!!!


Thank you!


----------



## white houses

Acting as my purse today! I love how my phone fits in it, too.


----------



## katandkay

Happy Friday from my desk.


----------



## runner1234

Work_For_Purse said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> i took out my Speedy B in DE


gorgeous!


----------



## runner1234

white houses said:


> Acting as my purse today! I love how my phone fits in it, too.
> View attachment 4562788


gorgeous!


----------



## runner1234

katandkay said:


> Happy Friday from my desk.


love it!!


----------



## runner1234

mnl said:


> View attachment 4562104
> View attachment 4562105
> View attachment 4562106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wine bar hopping in Taormina with PM


gorgeous!


----------



## runner1234

cheidel said:


> My favorite bags, in honor of National Handbag Day,  Mono and DE NF GM!!!!


love it!


----------



## runner1234

Lejic said:


> Got a hot stamp today. The SA was SO helpful, I can’t wait to have something to buy from her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4562365


gorgeous!


----------



## runner1234

acquiredtaste said:


> Happy national handbag day!


gorgeous!


----------



## runner1234

debsmith said:


> Happy National Handbag Day!!  Celebrating with a group shot of my current girls.  Missing a few I've let go recently but happy they are out of the closet and being celebrated and enjoyed by someone else!


beautiful collection!!!


----------



## runner1234

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Snap & run - still rocking my Initials belt with TP19 as a clutch tonight Happy Wednesday!
> Apologies, pic quality in these ootd's are so bad LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4561690


gorgeous!


----------



## runner1234

EmmJay said:


> Black and white speedy. Bag twinning with @travelbliss and @Johnpauliegal.
> View attachment 4561886


gorgeous!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Friday shopping fun! I love how this down puffer looks with LV logomania


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Friday shopping fun! I love how this down puffer looks with LV logomania
> View attachment 4563325
> View attachment 4563326



I love this beautiful blue scarf — it looks wonderful with your jacket V .  Is it already time for down jackets where you are?  If yes, at least you will be looking stylish while staying warm


----------



## EmmJay

katandkay said:


> Happy Friday from my desk.


So nice!


----------



## EmmJay

runner1234 said:


> gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## LV_4ever




----------



## Lejic

runner1234 said:


> gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Saturday sidekick.


----------



## debsmith

runner1234 said:


> beautiful collection!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Saturday sidekick.


Lovely Georges bb !!!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

bbcerisette66 said:


> Lovely Georges bb !!!!



Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Work_For_Purse said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> i took out my Speedy B in DE


Very pretty!  Love your hot stamp!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Friday shopping fun! I love how this down puffer looks with LV logomania
> View attachment 4563325
> View attachment 4563326


Beautiful!!  Looks fabulous and that blue is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## kbell

Shopping with Eva ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Melfontana

Saturday Shopping at Bloomies with my Reverse


----------



## leechiyong

Running errands with my Pochette Voyage:


----------



## runner1234

kbell said:


> Shopping with Eva ❤️❤️❤️
> View attachment 4563716


Stunning!!


----------



## runner1234

Melfontana said:


> Saturday Shopping at Bloomies with my Reverse


Stunning!!


----------



## runner1234

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Saturday sidekick.


Stunning!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

runner1234 said:


> Stunning!!



Thank you!


----------



## Islandbreeze

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Saturday sidekick.


Oh wow that’s beautiful. Is it comfortable to carry?


----------



## campfire

First time using my Neonoe today! Love it


----------



## Bijouxlady

campfire said:


> First time using my Neonoe today! Love it


I looks beautiful on you! I just got the same bag. Loving it too! Congrats!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Iamminda 
@cheidel 
TY friends! We're just a smidge above 'needing down-temps' so I'm continuing with my bomber-scarf combo till then


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

What's your flavour?


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Islandbreeze said:


> Oh wow that’s beautiful. Is it comfortable to carry?



Thanks! Yes, it is very comfortable. It’s the BB so it makes a great crossbody. I don’t find it heavy at all.


----------



## LVFloridagirl

campfire said:


> First time using my Neonoe today! Love it


This bag looks so pretty on you! Do you find the bottom droopy at all? Or use any shaper/organizer? (I’ve seen other pics that looked less flattering)


----------



## electricolor

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What's your flavour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4563952


Omg I love that pink scarf


----------



## NeLVoe

Bringing out my Boombox Sneaker for the first time, of course with the perfectly matching bag 




@Melfontana I remember your request for a mod shot


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> Saturday Shopping at Bloomies with my Reverse


Always so chic! Love your jacket.


----------



## EmmJay

campfire said:


> First time using my Neonoe today! Love it


Looks great on you and this pic looks like an ad. Very lovely.


----------



## EmmJay

NeLVoe said:


> Bringing out my Boombox Sneaker for the first time, of course with the perfectly matching bag
> View attachment 4564033
> View attachment 4564034
> View attachment 4564036
> 
> @Melfontana I remember your request for a mod shot


Love this look. These shoes are giving me Jordan 1 vibes. I would never buy white sneakers until I used my husband’s Jason Markk shoe cleaner. Game changer!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

comfy Sunday morning coffee run


----------



## electricolor

NeLVoe said:


> Bringing out my Boombox Sneaker for the first time, of course with the perfectly matching bag
> View attachment 4564033
> View attachment 4564034
> View attachment 4564036
> 
> @Melfontana I remember your request for a mod shot



your mod shots make me want a mono or reverse PM. I love your style!!


----------



## Melfontana

NeLVoe said:


> Bringing out my Boombox Sneaker for the first time, of course with the perfectly matching bag
> View attachment 4564033
> View attachment 4564034
> View attachment 4564036
> 
> @Melfontana I remember your request for a mod shot


Oh thank you  they look awesome on you!


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Love this look. These shoes are giving me Jordan 1 vibes. I would never buy white sneakers until I used my husband’s Jason Markk shoe cleaner. Game changer!


I just purchased the Jason Markk sneaker cleaning kit - I’m going to try it out this weekend


----------



## NeLVoe

@Melfontana @electricolor @EmmJay 
You are way too cute! Thank you all  I also love the combo of Boombox and Pochette Metis Reverse


----------



## reason24

We are going on a trip


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> I just purchased the Jason Markk sneaker cleaning kit - I’m going to try it out this weekend


It works very well. You only need a couple of drops to get your sneakers sparkling.


----------



## campfire

LVFloridagirl said:


> This bag looks so pretty on you! Do you find the bottom droopy at all? Or use any shaper/organizer? (I’ve seen other pics that looked less flattering)


Thank you! My bag was pretty full and I didn’t find any problems with drooping. It manages to be structured but also beautiful soft on the sides. I won’t get an organizer for this because the divider in the middle is enough to keep things tidy. Really awesome layout!


----------



## chloebagfreak

kbell said:


> Shopping with Eva ❤️❤️❤️
> View attachment 4563716


Love your Eva Your whole outfit is soooo cute!


----------



## chloebagfreak

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What's your flavour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4563952


Wow! So cute! My favorite is the khaki and pink  
We are getting a bit cold here in California, but then it gets warm-plus we have lots of fires and wind!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> comfy Sunday morning coffee run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4564110
> View attachment 4564111



I love the colors of this jacket (I am a fan of pink and coral).   Another beautiful scarf to keep you warm and cozy this winter


----------



## BeaYork

Ready to head home after a weekend in LA.


----------



## kbell

chloebagfreak said:


> Love your Eva Your whole outfit is soooo cute!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Friday shopping fun! I love how this down puffer looks with LV logomania
> View attachment 4563325
> View attachment 4563326


You look very chic!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## thewave1969

reason24 said:


> We are going on a trip


Love this photo!


----------



## Dkay6

Mulberrygal said:


> Lovely pictures, you look great.
> Can you comfortably wear your PM Reverse with jeans without fear of colour transfer?


Thank you and Yes! Most definitely.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I found a way to use this keypouch more often when I want to be handsfree without being tired of holding this bulky keypouch. lol
I’m thinking of buying a matching lanyard strap from leatherology.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

chloebagfreak said:


> We are getting a bit cold here in California, but then it gets warm-plus we have lots of fires and wind!


TY LVoely CB Gosh I hope you stay safely away from any fire/danger!


Iamminda said:


> Another beautiful scarf to keep you warm and cozy this winter


TY my LVoely friend Wish i could capture the rose gold colour but it seems all my Ootds are cursed with fuzziness


Sunshine mama said:


> You look very chic!


 or  - or both! TY sweet SM!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Loving this little cutie. Certainly a very polarizing new bag, but very fun to play with- and so many options on wearing it.


----------



## Balik




----------



## Sunshine mama

BleuSaphir said:


> I found a way to use this keypouch more often when I want to be handsfree without being tired of holding this bulky keypouch. lol
> I’m thinking of buying a matching lanyard strap from leatherology.
> View attachment 4564523


Great idea!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Balik said:


> View attachment 4564606
> View attachment 4564607


Such darlings!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Grabbed a couple of items from Costco with this cutie.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

chloebagfreak said:


> Loving this little cutie. Certainly a very polarizing new bag, but very fun to play with- and so many options on wearing it.
> View attachment 4564601


Congrats on your new gem - very versatile & it looks fabulous on you


Sunshine mama said:


> Grabbed a couple of items from Costco with this cutie.


Cute indeed!  all your fun alterations SM


----------



## chloebagfreak

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Congrats on your new gem - very versatile & it looks fabulous on you
> 
> Cute indeed!  all your fun alterations SM


Thank you so much Definitely versatile!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Grabbed a couple of items from Costco with this cutie.



The Alma BB DE is such a cutie .  And also very healthy yummy goods from Costco — it’s hard to resist their decadent treats like Madeleines (often on sale!) near the entrance, lol.


----------



## Tpfchanel

My 14 year old daughter's (22-yr-old) bag...


----------



## Jolena Angeline

Tpfchanel said:


> My 14 year old daughter's (22-yr-old) bag...


Montsouris PM - lovely bag in very good condition. It’s the perfect little backpack.  I’m saving mine for a college bound niece


----------



## EmmJay

chloebagfreak said:


> Loving this little cutie. Certainly a very polarizing new bag, but very fun to play with- and so many options on wearing it.
> View attachment 4564601


It’s like playing with Lincoln Logs. So many possibilities.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> The Alma BB DE is such a cutie .  And also very healthy yummy goods from Costco — it’s hard to resist their decadent treats like Madeleines (often on sale!) near the entrance, lol.


Thank you! It’s a good thing my Costco does not carry Madeleines near the entrance.


----------



## chloebagfreak

EmmJay said:


> It’s like playing with Lincoln Logs. So many possibilities.


Hahaha So true,


----------



## luvspurses

Tpfchanel said:


> My 14 year old daughter's (22-yr-old) bag...


one of my favs. i found one preloved and my ds's gf loved it so much i found one for her. love that the pm has the leather grab handle. wish the mm had that but it has the brass ring. just a beautifully made bag.  imo much nicer than the rereleased version without the leather trim.


----------



## Lejic

I hate chain-straps but have been wanting a way to carry just the essentials without a purse for quick errands on foot and without a jacket (i.e. pocket too small for even compact wallet).

I kept browsing and browsing and trying to decide what would be best, when a thought occurred to me: I had a small strap lying about that just might be small enough to get hooked onto my Twist wallet. AND IT WAS!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What's your flavour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4563952


Blue!!! I guess because blue is also my favorite color.


----------



## cheidel

NeLVoe said:


> Bringing out my Boombox Sneaker for the first time, of course with the perfectly matching bag
> View attachment 4564033
> View attachment 4564034
> View attachment 4564036
> 
> @Melfontana I remember your request for a mod shot


Love the sneakers!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today, using a strap + keyholder.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, using a strap + keyholder.


Beautiful bag and what a gorgeous color.


----------



## 1LV

Road ready!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LuckyBitch said:


> Beautiful bag and what a gorgeous color.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## gaditana

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, using a strap + keyholder.


This bag suits your name “sunshine mama”☀️


----------



## seraphines

I am a sucker for the hype. Loving my Multi Pochette Accessories.


----------



## mnl

Last night of vacation.  Enjoying street food in Palermo with Boite chapeau souple


----------



## fyn72

Took this one to work today, still love my Empreinte Speedy


----------



## LV_BB

fyn72 said:


> Took this one to work today, still love my Empreinte Speedy



Gorgeous color! 

I’m sad I missed out on the speedy b 20 speedy in empreinte.


----------



## fyn72

LV_BB said:


> Gorgeous color!
> 
> I’m sad I missed out on the speedy b 20 speedy in empreinte.


I love how it changes colour in different lighting 
ohhh shame


----------



## Sunshine mama

gaditana said:


> This bag suits your name “sunshine mama”☀️


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Took this one to work today, still love my Empreinte Speedy


This color is really pretty and juicy looking!


----------



## Starbux32

Jury duty summons
Well, at least the large pochette (with a canvas strap) from my MP has been a joy (I 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 just had to get what looks like a landmark in the background)


----------



## Starbux32

seraphines said:


> I am a sucker for the hype. Loving my Multi Pochette Accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4566199


You should be, looks great on you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today
Before leaving the house,  and in the car.


----------



## seraphines

Starbux32 said:


> You should be, looks great on you!


Thank you.


----------



## LuckyBitch

fyn72 said:


> Took this one to work today, still love my Empreinte Speedy


She's beautiful.


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Today
> Before leaving the house,  and in the car.


Bag twins! Glad I grabbed mine, I heard this beautiful bag is discontinued


----------



## karman

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, using a strap + keyholder.


Ohhh what a cute bag!! What brand is that @Sunshine mama ??


----------



## karman

I saw @Sunshine mama use hers, so I wanted to use mine too this week!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> Today
> Before leaving the house,  and in the car.


This makes me want to get mine out.


----------



## EmmJay

Rose Clair Multi Pochette


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EmmJay said:


> Rose Clair Multi Pochette
> View attachment 4566939


 Gorgeous style, as always EJ


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I've been loving this duo lately


Daytime outfit & dinner look tonight:


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I've been loving this duo lately
> View attachment 4567006
> 
> Daytime outfit & dinner look tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4567007
> View attachment 4567008



What a beautiful glamorous look V .  I love that fabulous skirt.  Your Twist is just so gorgeous.


----------



## thanks sixx

Took Speedy out today in the new car !


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I've been loving this duo lately
> View attachment 4567006
> 
> Daytime outfit & dinner look tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4567007
> View attachment 4567008


So chic!


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Gorgeous style, as always EJ


Thank you!


----------



## mnl

Traveling home with my kitties


----------



## BagLady14

cajhingle said:


> crossbody on rotation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4558243


Is that the Coach Cassie in there?


----------



## LV2

EmmJay said:


> Rose Clair Multi Pochette


EmmJay you look stunning!
Especially without the RCP attached to the strap. Can't stand it 
Love you style


----------



## LGGSZTX

EmmJay said:


> Rose Clair Multi Pochette
> View attachment 4566939


Love this! I love your style as always. especially love the shirt!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Islandbreeze said:


> This makes me want to get mine out.


I'm glad I did my job!
Hope top see yours soon!


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> I saw @Sunshine mama use hers, so I wanted to use mine too this week!


Yours looks immaculate!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> Ohhh what a cute bag!! What brand is that @Sunshine mama ??


Than you!!
Not any special brand though.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Thursday!


----------



## karman

Ms.  Clapton backpack went well with my outfit today


----------



## mcallis29

thanks sixx said:


> Took Speedy out today in the new car !
> View attachment 4567079


What brand is your scarf? It is beautiful as well


----------



## karman

Sunshine mama said:


> Than you!!
> Not any special brand though.


Regardless, I love it!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> Regardless, I love it!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> Ms.  Clapton backpack went well with my outfit today


You look soooooo pretty!!! And soooooo put together!


----------



## thanks sixx

mcallis29 said:


> What brand is your scarf? It is beautiful as well



Rampley and Company.  A British scarf maker of men's pocket squares.  They are truly beautiful !


----------



## cheidel

karman said:


> I saw @Sunshine mama use hers, so I wanted to use mine too this week!


Simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Rose Clair Multi Pochette
> View attachment 4566939


Adorable and classy as always!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Adorable and classy as always!


Thank you!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm glad I did my job!
> Hope top see yours soon!


Lol, I’m glad I have this already. Some of your pictures make me want to run out and shop.


----------



## fyn72

Out with Vivienne, coffee before a nice dinner in the city


----------



## ncabahug

My Mirada and I in Japan. She's still a beauty


----------



## LV_4ever

Mahina


----------



## karman

Sunshine mama said:


> You look soooooo pretty!!! And soooooo put together!


Thank you, wearing all my sweater dresses before it gets too cold to do so!!


----------



## AndreaM99

Today with my two new beauties. Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mylockme with a banana charm of course!


----------



## mindless

Weekend outing with my double zip pochette


----------



## iamthecutest




----------



## chinchin_lim

AndreaM99 said:


> Today with my two new beauties. Happy Friday, everyone!


I miss suhali....


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Mylockme with a banana charm of course!


Very pretty bag!!  Loving the cute banana charm!


----------



## LouisV76

grocery shopping


----------



## Starbux32

EmmJay said:


> Rose Clair Multi Pochette
> View attachment 4566939


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Starbux32

fyn72 said:


> Out with Vivienne, coffee before a nice dinner in the city


Love this!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Mylockme with a banana charm of course!


Love it!!!!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Mylockme with a banana charm of course!


You are such a fashion inspiration to me! You renewed my interest in Coach, I gave all of my bags, etc., away but seeing your items sent me searching the Coach website.


----------



## EmmJay

Starbux32 said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you!


----------



## chloebagfreak

LouisV76 said:


> grocery shopping


I love this outfit! The coat looks so cozy
The Dauphine really looks stunning!


----------



## LouisV76

chloebagfreak said:


> I love this outfit! The coat looks so cozy
> The Dauphine really looks stunning!


thank you so much!
the coat really is cosy and perfect for
autumn


----------



## LuckyBitch

LouisV76 said:


> grocery shopping


Gorgeous bag, works well with the coat.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Another  gorgeous fall day with my Lockme! Trying to enjoy this dry weather before the cold weather hits!


----------



## LouisV76

LuckyBitch said:


> Gorgeous bag, works well with the coat.


thank you luckybitch


----------



## shalomjude

LV jacket


----------



## uh-oh-miu




----------



## fyn72

shalomjude said:


> LV jacket
> View attachment 4569180


Stunning  Jacket and skirt look so good!


----------



## fyn72

Mini looking VERY mini on the big old chair we bought for the bedroom


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Another  gorgeous fall day with my Lockme! Trying to enjoy this dry weather before the cold weather hits!


Lovely bag, and the trees are autumn beautiful!!!!


----------



## shalomjude

fyn72 said:


> Mini looking VERY mini on the big old chair we bought for the bedroom


Haha looks so so tiny on that lovely chair 
Very cute


----------



## shalomjude

fyn72 said:


> Stunning  Jacket and skirt look so good!


Thanks ... scanlan skirt ... they have some beautiful pieces this season ... my usual attire is bike gear.


----------



## fyn72

shalomjude said:


> Thanks ... scanlan skirt ... they have some beautiful pieces this season ... my usual attire is bike gear.


Ha Ha that's right it is!


----------



## LV_4ever

Not for the faint of heart  just shows how well this bag does in bad weather. Tough as nails.


----------



## handbagobession

Miss Croisette waiting for the birthday party to start


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Out and about with this cutie today.


----------



## bbcerisette66

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Out and about with this cutie today.


Beautiful bag and beautiful car ....


----------



## sweetpea_2009

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful bag and beautiful car ....



Thank you!


----------



## uh-oh-miu




----------



## bbcerisette66

uh-oh-miu said:


> View attachment 4569821
> View attachment 4569822


Beautiful pic and  bag. French style.


----------



## pink-zebra

i only started looking for the LV toiletry pouch 15 less than 2 days ago and i scored it this morning! i know it's not an easy piece to get so i feel soooo lucky!!


----------



## Starbux32

cheidel said:


> Lovely bag, and the trees are autumn beautiful!!!!


I agree!


----------



## merekat703

[emoji260][emoji261][emoji262]


----------



## Iamminda

merekat703 said:


> [emoji260][emoji261][emoji262]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4570074



This color is absolutely gorgeous.  Is it aube or amethyst or something else?   Thx


----------



## fyn72

merekat703 said:


> [emoji260][emoji261][emoji262]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4570074


Beautiful! I’m carrying the same today just a different colour


----------



## AndreaM99

Iamminda said:


> This color is absolutely gorgeous.  Is it aube or amethyst or something else?   Thx


It is aube. I love this color so much and fall is the best season for her.


----------



## fyn72

Beautiful Spring day here in Brisbane  was nice to finish work early


----------



## LuckyBitch

fyn72 said:


> Beautiful Spring day here in Brisbane  was nice to finish work early


Beautiful photo, gorgeous bag....


----------



## AndreaM99

fyn72 said:


> Beautiful Spring day here in Brisbane  was nice to finish work early


Wow, now I am stunned. Is this amethyst?


----------



## fyn72

AndreaM99 said:


> Wow, now I am stunned. Is this amethyst?


Aw haha! This is Aurore. Changes colour in different lighting. I love how bright it looks in the sunlight


----------



## AndreaM99

fyn72 said:


> Aw haha! This is Aurore. Changes colour in different lighting. I love how bright it looks in the sunlight


This is incredible! I knew that you have aurore, but I was not sure if you went for different color as well. All are beautiful and all are teasers for us, let's be honest, haha!


----------



## Sunshine mama

shalomjude said:


> LV jacket
> View attachment 4569180


Love this outfit!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Lovely bag, and the trees are autumn beautiful!!!!





Starbux32 said:


> I agree!


Thank you. These fall trees are truly mesmerizing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

uh-oh-miu said:


> View attachment 4569821
> View attachment 4569822


Love everything about these pretty photos!


----------



## TrekkieChic

merekat703 said:


> [emoji260][emoji261][emoji262]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4570074





fyn72 said:


> Beautiful Spring day here in Brisbane  was nice to finish work early



These are both absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> You are such a fashion inspiration to me! You renewed my interest in Coach, I gave all of my bags, etc., away but seeing your items sent me searching the Coach website.


You are so sweet @Starbux32! I get inspired by you too!


----------



## bbcerisette66

First day with my bb


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> First day with my bb


LOVE!!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> LOVE!!!


Thank you ❤️


----------



## uh-oh-miu

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful pic and  bag. French style.


Thx beauty


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> Beautiful Spring day here in Brisbane  was nice to finish work early



This is really stunning.  I have seen your beautiful Aurore in the clubhouse thread before but didn’t realize this color looks different in different lighting.  Really beautiful.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

My Giant Kaki XL TP with my MP Kaki strap.


----------



## Islandbreeze

fyn72 said:


> Aw haha! This is Aurore. Changes colour in different lighting. I love how bright it looks in the sunlight


Beautiful purse! Love that color.


----------



## Islandbreeze

Johnpauliegal said:


> My Giant Kaki XL TP with my MP Kaki strap.
> 
> View attachment 4570510


Looks great together!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> Another  gorgeous fall day with my Lockme! Trying to enjoy this dry weather before the cold weather hits!


Beautiful fall picture!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> You are so sweet @Starbux32! I get inspired by you too!


Thanks! I bought this purse last week and love it because of the colors, the pattern and black hardware! Your YouTube videos got my attention with some of the comparisons so I decided to scope Coach out, good thing I did.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Islandbreeze said:


> Beautiful fall picture!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Thanks! I bought this purse last week and love it because of the colors, the pattern and black hardware! Your YouTube videos got my attention with some of the comparisons so I decided to scope Coach out, good thing I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4570565


It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> It's gorgeous!!!


Thanks


----------



## Rosston

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3389279
> 
> Anniversary dinner at The Fig Tree


----------



## Emsidee

My reverse onthego and my keepall 45 for a short trip to England.


----------



## karman

Emsidee said:


> My reverse onthego and my keepall 45 for a short trip to England.
> View attachment 4571076


That patina on your Keepall is STUNNING


----------



## leechiyong

Apollo charm with me today:


----------



## gagabag

I wore this today at work for the first time and realised why neonoe is so popular! It is so light and comfy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

gagabag said:


> I wore this today at work for the first time and realised why neonoe is so popular! It is so light and comfy!
> 
> View attachment 4571797


Beautiful! You have just tempted me with your explanation!


----------



## karman

Feeling geometric... wearing my Reverse Square with a skirt covered in circles...


----------



## Melfontana

Decided to use the bag that’s never full LOL


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Melfontana said:


> Decided to use the bag that’s never full LOL


I can never stop looking at that bag. It’s so pretty.


----------



## Jordyaddict

Up the Burj Khalifa with my twist


----------



## merekat703

Iamminda said:


> This color is absolutely gorgeous.  Is it aube or amethyst or something else?   Thx


Thanks, it's Aube!


----------



## cheidel

Melfontana said:


> Decided to use the bag that’s never full LOL


Very pretty!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## karman

Using my new to me monogram Speedy 25 today.


----------



## LV_4ever




----------



## Missydora

Getting ready to use the new to me speedy 25 DA for first time. Please dont rain


----------



## Emsidee

The bag chair when having dinner at a local pub here, the multipochette and petite boite chapeau souple.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Sunshine mama said:


> Today



Nice shot!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## khucka1

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> View attachment 4573398
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Gorgeous!   Love this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Nice shot!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Thank you!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

khucka1 said:


> Gorgeous!   Love this!



Thank you very much!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Today


So beautiful bag and pic. Lockme ❤️


----------



## lxrac

Hi guys just thought of popping by on here. I've been busy on the Hermès thread lately, but I'll be posting some LV in action soon. *cheers


----------



## cheidel

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> View attachment 4573398
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Gorgeous bag!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

Missydora said:


> Getting ready to use the new to me speedy 25 DA for first time. Please dont rain
> View attachment 4573630


Beautiful, love the Laduree Charm!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Today


Beautiful!!!


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> Today


As seen in Vogue!!


----------



## LuckyBitch

karman said:


> Using my new to me monogram Speedy 25 today.


The speedy is such a beautiful classic.


----------



## pinklambies

Out and about with classic Twist today


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today



What a gorgeous picture .


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> So beautiful bag and pic. Lockme ❤️





cheidel said:


> As seen in Vogue!!





Iamminda said:


> What a gorgeous picture .



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Deleted member 20806

Just a glamorous mall dressing room pic


----------



## fyn72

Heading out with these cuties


----------



## AndreaM99




----------



## EmmJay

Weekend getaway with Saumur 35


----------



## Swtshan7

With my mom and our Mother Daughter Speedys at a Domestic Violence and Breast Cancer event


----------



## LuckyBitch

LVBastille said:


> Just a glamorous mall dressing room pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574143


Looks great on you.


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> Today


Love it! Where’s this place?


----------



## catsinthebag

AndreaM99 said:


>



Could you share the name of this bag? The leather looks scrumptious!


----------



## bccgal

bccgal said:


> View attachment 4391182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sitting pretty next to my poobear. Forgive the blanket.




An update on my Cappucines . I had to return it because some of the beads came off. They deemed it defective so I replaced it with a different  one. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
here is a pic with the beads missing. And a pic of the new one. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I really love the new one.


----------



## Christofle

catsinthebag said:


> Could you share the name of this bag? The leather looks scrumptious!



Suhali goatskin is the leather and the model is called Le Majestueux (the majestic).


----------



## catsinthebag

Christofle said:


> Suhali goatskin is the leather and the model is called Le Majestueux (the majestic).



That’s quite a name — thank you!


----------



## cheidel

pinklambies said:


> View attachment 4574066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with classic Twist today


Beautiful bag, and looking very chic with the black dress and boots!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Weekend getaway with Saumur 35


Looking good at DFW!


----------



## LVoer87

gagabag said:


> I wore this today at work for the first time and realised why neonoe is so popular! It is so light and comfy!
> 
> View attachment 4571797


So beautiful!! I love the black and white DE


----------



## cheidel

bccgal said:


> An update on my Cappucines . I had to return it because some of the beads came off. They deemed it defective so I replaced it with a different  one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a pic with the beads missing. And a pic of the new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the new one.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## AndreaM99

Ready for Indian Summer.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Virtual vs Reality

_Insta credit to BAGVOLUTION



_


----------



## fyn72

Has lunch by the river at Kangaroo Pt Brisbane  on a beautiful Sunday


----------



## fyn72

pinklambies said:


> View attachment 4574066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with classic Twist today


Whoot Whoooo!  Hot!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Virtual vs Reality
> View attachment 4575081
> _Insta credit to BAGVOLUTION
> 
> View attachment 4575096
> View attachment 4575102
> _


Reality is sooooo much better!


----------



## pink_cupcakes

Korean BBQ night with this cutie.


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> As seen in Vogue!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

pink_cupcakes said:


> Korean BBQ night with this cutie.


Totally adorable, and  love the chain!


----------



## EmmJay

LaJolla, Louis, and Nike, these are a few of my favorite things.


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> LaJolla, Louis, and Nike, these are a few of my favorite things.
> View attachment 4575234


What a beautiful EVERYTHING! You look so happy!


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> What a beautiful EVERYTHING! You look so happy!


Thank you! Although I never show my full face in pictures, most of the time I’m smiling as you can see in that pic. I’m always happy when visiting my home state.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Virtual vs Reality
> View attachment 4575081
> _Insta credit to BAGVOLUTION
> 
> View attachment 4575096
> View attachment 4575102
> _



I love this — so cleverly and beautifully done .  Awesome pics V


----------



## ifahima

Used my large pochette from the kirigami set, as a clutch today, for a wedding

View attachment 4575476


----------



## LVoer87

My beauty backstage at work today


----------



## bccgal

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you.


----------



## EmmJay

Hiking with Multi Pochette


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bccgal said:


> An update on my Cappucines . I had to return it because some of the beads came off. They deemed it defective so I replaced it with a different  one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a pic with the beads missing. And a pic of the new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the new one.


Beautiful capucines!!!!!


----------



## Islandbreeze

EmmJay said:


> Hiking with Multi Pochette
> 
> View attachment 4575539


Goodness you look much more chic hiking than I ever do!


----------



## AndreaM99

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Virtual vs Reality
> View attachment 4575081
> _Insta credit to BAGVOLUTION
> 
> View attachment 4575096
> View attachment 4575102
> _


Girl, you cleaned the store!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Reality is sooooo much better!





Iamminda said:


> I love this — so cleverly and beautifully done .  Awesome pics V





AndreaM99 said:


> Girl, you cleaned the store!


Haha TY kindly, my LVoely friends. I appreciate your sweet thoughtsHave a wonderful new week!


EmmJay said:


> Hiking with Multi Pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575539


Gorgeous outfit EJ! Nice to see someone who loves to rock Athleisure I would be lost without my Lululemon gear for sure. Btw have you seen the new Lulu/Roksanda collab?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunday shopping look with LV & Burberry. _Gazillion*th time - apologies that all my ootds come out so fuzzy_


----------



## EmmJay

ifahima said:


> View attachment 4575479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used my large pochette from the kirigami set, as a clutch today, for a wedding
> 
> View attachment 4575476


Soooooooo pretty!!


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @Islandbreeze @MyBelongs to Louis. I love athleisure and will check out the Lululemon collaboration.


----------



## LVoer87

EmmJay said:


> Hiking with Multi Pochette
> 
> View attachment 4575539


Amazing hiking outfit!! Loving the pochette with it too!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Hiking with Multi Pochette
> 
> View attachment 4575539


Adorable!!!


----------



## ifahima

EmmJay said:


> Soooooooo pretty!!


thank you!


----------



## bccgal

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Beautiful capucines!!!!!



Thank you. I really like this one too. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Adorable!!!


Thank you!


----------



## sbuxaddict

The Palm Springs mini has been the best travel companion.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Keepall 45 bandoulière, Damier Graphite. Shot this afternoon before being on my way to the corresponding  Boutique.







Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## MmeM124

Got my catogram card holder back from repairs this weekend. It normally helps me stay organized in my neverfull but since that is also out of commission, here it is on my ‘89 speedy 35. Too cute to leave inside the black hole


----------



## snibor

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Keepall 45 bandoulière, Damier Graphite. Shot this afternoon before being on my way to the corresponding  Boutique.
> 
> View attachment 4576314
> 
> 
> View attachment 4576315
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Looking sharp as heck!  Luv it.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Took my Carmel out shopping today. Love the creme color and the braided handle.  Glad my SA talked me into putting Vivienne on the luggage tag


----------



## fyn72

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Took my Carmel out shopping today. Love the creme color and the braided handle.  Glad my SA talked me into putting Vivienne on the luggage tag


Beautiful!  We didn't get the Carmel in Australia that I know of


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

snibor said:


> Looking sharp as heck!  Luv it.



Thank you very much!  

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## mdcx

ifahima said:


> View attachment 4575479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used my large pochette from the kirigami set, as a clutch today, for a wedding
> 
> View attachment 4575476


Beautiful outfit!


----------



## ifahima

mdcx said:


> Beautiful outfit!


Thank you! x


----------



## Sunshine mama

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Took my Carmel out shopping today. Love the creme color and the braided handle.  Glad my SA talked me into putting Vivienne on the luggage tag


Such a pretty bag! Does it get dirty easily?


----------



## Sunshine mama

MmeM124 said:


> Got my catogram card holder back from repairs this weekend. It normally helps me stay organized in my neverfull but since that is also out of commission, here it is on my ‘89 speedy 35. Too cute to leave inside the black hole


Indeed it is too cute to leave it inside!


----------



## Sunshine mama

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Keepall 45 bandoulière, Damier Graphite. Shot this afternoon before being on my way to the corresponding  Boutique.
> 
> View attachment 4576314
> 
> 
> View attachment 4576315
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Looking chic!
How did you do the background may I ask?

Kind regards,
Sunshine


----------



## Sunshine mama

ifahima said:


> View attachment 4575479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used my large pochette from the kirigami set, as a clutch today, for a wedding
> 
> View attachment 4575476


LOVE your dress too!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Sunshine mama said:


> Looking chic!
> How did you do the background may I ask?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Sunshine



Thank you very much Mrs. Sunshine.  

I use an app called "Enlight" - not sure if you can still load it from the app store, as they brought a new version called Enlight Photofox to the market. It should offer this basic functionality too, for free. But is actually subscription/buy based. It's a powerful app for processing pictures.

In Enlight you chose: "Brush" -> "Effects" -> then it's the eleventh effect, swiping left. Simply apply rather roughly, then chose the eraser to fine tune (effect is applied in rectangular boxes, as seen - only the eraser is "true" to the line you draw with your finger/pen)

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## ifahima

Sunshine mama said:


> LOVE your dress too!


aww thank you so much x


----------



## Sunshine mama

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Thank you very much Mrs. Sunshine.
> 
> I use an app called "Enlight" - not sure if you can still load it from the app store, as they brought a new version called Enlight Photofox to the market. It should offer this basic functionality too, for free. But is actually subscription/buy based. It's a powerful app for processing pictures.
> 
> In Enlight you chose: "Brush" -> "Effects" -> then it's the eleventh effect, swiping left. Simply apply rather roughly, then chose the eraser to fine tune (effect is applied in rectangular boxes, as seen - only the eraser is "true" to the line you draw with your finger/pen)
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Thank you!
Sounds like something only a professional should use!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a pretty bag! Does it get dirty easily?



Thank you! To be honest I’ve only used the handbag a few times (< 10) since I’ve had it. I’ve not exactly babied the bag but am careful. I don’t set it on the floor. I don’t wear the bag with denim to avoid color transfer unless I’m wearing a long cardigan or tunic to provide a buffer. So far so good. I went back and forth for quite some time about whether to purchase it or not. I typically shy away from lighter color bags but decided to pull the trigger. I have so many black bags that this was a welcomed change.


----------



## chloebagfreak

EmmJay said:


> Hiking with Multi Pochette
> 
> View attachment 4575539


Too cool Love that blue strap!


----------



## karman

MmeM124 said:


> Got my catogram card holder back from repairs this weekend. It normally helps me stay organized in my neverfull but since that is also out of commission, here it is on my ‘89 speedy 35. Too cute to leave inside the black hole


Wow, that patina is so light for a bag from 1989! Have you ever had the vachetta replaced hence its lightness??

What was wrong with your Catogram card holder?


----------



## BleuSaphir

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Took my Carmel out shopping today. Love the creme color and the braided handle.  Glad my SA talked me into putting Vivienne on the luggage tag


Oh! That is just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## mnl

Keeping warm with catogram scarf and my snuggly creature


----------



## EmmJay

chloebagfreak said:


> Too cool Love that blue strap!


Thank you!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

BleuSaphir said:


> Oh! That is just gorgeous!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mnl said:


> Keeping warm with catogram scarf and my snuggly creature
> View attachment 4577244


Omg I hadn’t noticed your cute little kitty.   The scarf is nice too


----------



## Johnpauliegal

For some reason I had a double post.


----------



## MmeM124

karman said:


> Wow, that patina is so light for a bag from 1989! Have you ever had the vachetta replaced hence its lightness??
> 
> What was wrong with your Catogram card holder?



I bought it used so I am not the original owner. I think maybe it has been replaced as well! But I don’t know for sure.

On the catogram, the piece that connects the carabiner hook to the chain fell apart somehow! Luckily it was inside my bag clipped to a D-ring and not outside of it. But I don’t know why it fell apart. I’ll be keeping my eye on it as I wear it like this - but hopefully no more issues!


----------



## mnl

Johnpauliegal said:


> Omg I hadn’t noticed your cute little kitty.   The scarf is nice too


Thank you .  She likes distracting me while I try to work


----------



## pikaachuu

My first ever LV we have been together one week!!


----------



## hers4eva

Halloween is in the air  ...

When the Alma is afraid 

The Capucines lets out a cackle 

The V Tote starts to turn into a vampire 

The Speedy screams 

The Twist tries to squeeze in a tomb 

As they all hold on for dare life  ...

The NEVERFULL thankfully  appears out of no where with an empty belly  ...
Glides down and rescues all our treasured purses  from the witch and her two nasty spiders!

Let’s celebrate the Queen of bags who is always empty, so she got to rescue all of our beauties!

Let’s eat some candy and celebrate Trick or Treat  ....


----------



## sweetpea_2009

fyn72 said:


> Beautiful!  We didn't get the Carmel in Australia that I know of



Thank you! Sorry to hear they didn’t carry this style in your country.


----------



## EmmJay

In one of my happy places with my WT bumbag.


----------



## chloebagfreak

EmmJay said:


> In one of my happy places with my WT bumbag.
> View attachment 4578313


Love this! I need to be there too such a beautiful peaceful place!


----------



## cheidel

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Took my Carmel out shopping today. Love the creme color and the braided handle.  Glad my SA talked me into putting Vivienne on the luggage tag


Absolutely lovely!!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> In one of my happy places with my WT bumbag.
> View attachment 4578313


Beautiful pic and cute WT bumbag!


----------



## cheidel

pikaachuu said:


> My first ever LV we have been together one week!!
> 
> View attachment 4577974


Congrats, and enjoy your lovely Speedy!


----------



## mindless

EmmJay said:


> In one of my happy places with my WT bumbag.
> View attachment 4578313


Beautiful shot!


----------



## EmmJay

chloebagfreak said:


> Love this! I need to be there too such a beautiful peaceful place!





cheidel said:


> Beautiful pic and cute WT bumbag!





mindless said:


> Beautiful shot!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Sandra.AT

I clearly love this colour my gucci scarf and my lv brittany magnolia have the same shade than my coat and my cap


----------



## Sandra.AT

some paris pictures  my victoire was a perfect travel bag as well as my croisette which I bought in paris.. I just love this city


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> some paris pictures  my victoire was a perfect travel bag as well as my croisette which I bought in paris.. I just love this city



Your Croisette and Victorine are beautiful like my Paris !!! I love your sneakers too. Which brand is it ? [emoji4]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sandra.AT said:


> some paris pictures  my victoire was a perfect travel bag as well as my croisette which I bought in paris.. I just love this city


Love all your pictures. They made me smile!!!!! And your bags are super pretty on you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> In one of my happy places with my WT bumbag.
> View attachment 4578313


Lovely as ALWAYS  EmmJay!!!
Ohhhhh. I really shouldn't  do what the swing says...I'll be in trouble all the time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Thank you! To be honest I’ve only used the handbag a few times (< 10) since I’ve had it. I’ve not exactly babied the bag but am careful. I don’t set it on the floor. I don’t wear the bag with denim to avoid color transfer unless I’m wearing a long cardigan or tunic to provide a buffer. So far so good. I went back and forth for quite some time about whether to purchase it or not. I typically shy away from lighter color bags but decided to pull the trigger. I have so many black bags that this was a welcomed change.


Thank you! I'm feeling the same way as you before you pulled the trigger.  It  is truly a beautiful bag!


----------



## LV_4ever

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LV_4ever said:


> Happy Halloween!
> View attachment 4578606


He's a lucky guy to have that beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

bbcerisette66 said:


> Your Croisette and Victorine are beautiful like my Paris !!! I love your sneakers too. Which brand is it ? [emoji4]


thank you both bags were great and fit so much and are easy to carry/open and close...these sneakers are the lv runaway sneakers  in black/mono...they were sooo comfortable .. I really love them


----------



## Sandra.AT

Sunshine mama said:


> Love all your pictures. They made me smile!!!!! And your bags are super pretty on you!


thank you I love visiting paris.. this was my 3rd time and it was our 5 years marriage anniversary trip..He proposed 5 years ago in front of the eifeltower on my second paris trip and promised me to visit paris again 5 years later


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sandra.AT said:


> thank you I love visiting paris.. this was my 3rd time and it was our 5 years marriage anniversary trip..He proposed 5 years ago in front of the eifeltower on my second paris trip and promised me to visit paris again 5 years later


Soooooo sweeeeeeet!!!!


----------



## hers4eva

I am so excited  because tonight is Halloween

Does everyone have their chocolate and candy in a bowl ready to give out at your front door?
Don't forget to wear your costume  Oh and try not to be so scared 





P.S. Oh, I still have my red and green LV bows  I love them so much!
Have a wonderful night...


----------



## luvspurses

hers4eva said:


> I am so excited  because tonight is Halloween
> 
> Does everyone have their chocolate and candy in a bowl ready to give out at your front door?
> Don't forget to wear your costume  Oh and try not to be so scared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Oh, I still have my red and green LV bows  I love them so much!
> Have a wonderful night...


she definitely looks ready! so adorable : )


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely as ALWAYS  EmmJay!!!
> Ohhhhh. I really shouldn't  do what the swing says...I'll be in trouble all the time!



Thank you!! That swing has several quotes. There’s one that reads “You are beautiful, you are enough, you matter!!”


----------



## BleuSaphir

Like a car, it will have dents and scratches. And shows are no exemptions of it either. These are my far favorite and most comfortable shoes from LV. I wish I get myself a fourth pair from LV. But so many shoes from LV and Prada alike. :/


----------



## cheidel

Sandra.AT said:


> some paris pictures  my victoire was a perfect travel bag as well as my croisette which I bought in paris.. I just love this city


Lovely bag, and it looks great on you!  Beautiful pics too!


----------



## hers4eva

luvspurses said:


> she definitely looks ready! so adorable : )



*He is my little boy Tzu pumpkin 

He thanks you for your adorable words 
*
*Happy Halloween *


----------



## Pinkie*

hers4eva said:


> I am so excited  because tonight is Halloween
> 
> Does everyone have their chocolate and candy in a bowl ready to give out at your front door?
> Don't forget to wear your costume  Oh and try not to be so scared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Oh, I still have my red and green LV bows  I love them so much!
> Have a wonderful night...


So cute


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> In one of my happy places with my WT bumbag.
> View attachment 4578313


::


----------



## cajhingle

MPS with her new strap


----------



## seraphines

It’s a Pochette Metis kinda day...


----------



## mcmrks

on a short trip to florence we bought a „giant pop monogram stole“ in rose clair.


the lady in the LV shop told us: „cotton“.
louis writes in his product description „fine silk“ and beyond ‚detailed features‘ „100% wool“.
the label states „100% silk“.

really crazy.


----------



## bbcerisette66

mcmrks said:


> on a short trip to florence we bought a „giant pop monogram stole“ in rose clair.
> View attachment 4579636
> 
> the lady in the LV shop told us: „cotton“.
> louis writes in his product description „fine silk“ and beyond ‚detailed features‘ „100% wool“.
> the label states „100% silk“.
> 
> really crazy.



I love your Néo Noé too !!!


----------



## mcmrks

bbcerisette66 said:


> I love your Néo Noé too !!!


my wife says ‚thank you‘.


----------



## atlpeach

On vacation in PV, Mexico again.  I love this place!  Hard to see, but my handy monogram PA is tucked in between my hubby and me.  Such a handy and versatile little bag.


----------



## hers4eva

Pinkie* said:


> So cute



Awwww , thank you for your kind reply.

I was a good little Tzu giving out the chocolate last night.


----------



## poulinska

Sandra.AT said:


> some paris pictures  my victoire was a perfect travel bag as well as my croisette which I bought in paris.. I just love this city


Love your bags and your style. The photos show in a nice way that LV Bags are so versatile. It also inspired me to look beyond the mylockme which I was eyeing.


----------



## Iamminda

Went shopping with my favorite tote


----------



## EmmJay

Enjoying my favorite ice cream with new my favorite bag.


----------



## karman

I find myself setting it up at places just so I  can admire it as I walk by. In the office as I’m heading home for the day...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Went shopping with my favorite tote


Your favorite tote looks mighty good especially on top of that box!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Your favorite tote looks mighty good especially on top of that box!!!!!



Thanks SSSM .


----------



## kbell

EmmJay said:


> Enjoying my favorite ice cream with new my favorite bag.
> View attachment 4580064



Great bag - but I want that ice cream!!


----------



## fyn72

Waiting at a auto parts for a window after someone threw a rock at our car window and smashed it


----------



## mcmrks

fyn72 said:


> […] someone threw a rock at our car window and smashed it […]


what kind of people are these stupid f*cking idiots? i hate them.


----------



## Rani

fyn72 said:


> Waiting at a auto parts for a window after someone threw a rock at our car window and smashed it


OMG- that’s terrible, sorry to hear that. 

Lovely mono and pink bag!


----------



## fyn72

mcmrks said:


> what kind of people are these stupid f*cking idiots? i hate them.


That's exactly what we thought! Just sitting at traffic lights at night and BANG!! Luckily the window is tinted so kept the glass together but in a million pieces or rock could have gone through and hit one of us!


----------



## 1LV

fyn72 said:


> Waiting at a auto parts for a window after someone threw a rock at our car window and smashed it


Sorry about your window, but glad you’re ok.


----------



## 1LV

atlpeach said:


> View attachment 4579748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On vacation in PV, Mexico again.  I love this place!  Hard to see, but my handy monogram PA is tucked in between my hubby and me.  Such a handy and versatile little bag.


Killin’ it!


----------



## londondolly

Took this baby out for the first time and guess what.. the zips failed.. epic. Had to bring it back to the store and they immediately had it sent for repair. Quite shocked at the quality


----------



## Sunshine mama

londondolly said:


> Took this baby out for the first time and guess what.. the zips failed.. epic. Had to bring it back to the store and they immediately had it sent for repair. Quite shocked at the quality


Everything is lovely...but yikes about zipper quality!


----------



## bbkctpf

Using my mp today


----------



## bbkctpf

londondolly said:


> Took this baby out for the first time and guess what.. the zips failed.. epic. Had to bring it back to the store and they immediately had it sent for repair. Quite shocked at the quality


What happened with the zippers?  They worked when you initially picked it up?


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> Waiting at a auto parts for a window after someone threw a rock at our car window and smashed it



Yikes, sorry to hear about what happened but glad you guys were not harmed.


----------



## SDBagLover

EmmJay said:


> Enjoying my favorite ice cream with new my favorite bag.
> View attachment 4580064


So cute!  Pretty sure my son lives around the block from your favorite ice cream store. Love that place!


----------



## Joeli7

I wonder what kind of zippers they use. I've had realtively cheap boots where the zipper has broken after four winters of daily use. It's not asking too much that this rather pricey item last at least a year.


----------



## atlpeach

1LV said:


> Killin’ it!


Thank you!


----------



## londondolly

It was very hard to zip open on one, and the other which was working fine suddenly opened up whilst zipping up.. very very shocking



bbkctpf said:


> What happened with the zippers?  They worked when you initially picked it up?


----------



## Porschenality

My Trevi GM at the market today.


----------



## mnl

Just unwrapped my metallic alma bb


----------



## EmmJay

mnl said:


> Just unwrapped my metallic alma bb
> View attachment 4580771
> 
> View attachment 4580772
> 
> View attachment 4580773


STUNNING!!!


----------



## mnl

EmmJay said:


> STUNNING!!!


Thank you


----------



## EmmJay

SDBagLover said:


> So cute!  Pretty sure my son lives around the block from your favorite ice cream store. Love that place!


Thank you! It’s a good thing I don’t live close to one.


----------



## Melfontana

Denim Shawl in Action :: how it makes a simple outfit a little more stylish!
Spent the day at The Nordstrom’s Flagship Store in NYC - Trying and Buying Booties


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> Denim Shawl in Action :: how it makes a simple outfit a little more stylish!
> Spent the day at The Nordstrom’s Flagship Store in NYC - Trying and Buying Booties


So cute. I’m hearing the Nordstrom is so nice. Enjoy shopping!


----------



## ulla

I'm just trying my new bag. Rivoli PM


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> So cute. I’m hearing the Nordstrom is so nice. Enjoy shopping!


Thanks EmmJay - it’s really nice but really crowded - but they do have something for everyone . The sales associates are very attentive and they have a bar on every floor if you like to drink while you shop!!
I was a little underwhelmed as I prefer the Bloomies on 3rd Ave.


----------



## viewwing

fyn72 said:


> Waiting at a auto parts for a window after someone threw a rock at our car window and smashed it


Arg..that sucks but then again, this kinda things seem to be common in Australia.


----------



## Melfontana

Catching a last minute movie


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> Catching a last minute movie


Always fly!!


----------



## Islandbreeze

fyn72 said:


> That's exactly what we thought! Just sitting at traffic lights at night and BANG!! Luckily the window is tinted so kept the glass together but in a million pieces or rock could have gone through and hit one of us!


Gosh that’s terrible! Glad you weren’t hurt. Always love seeing your pink collection.


----------



## Islandbreeze

Melfontana said:


> Denim Shawl in Action :: how it makes a simple outfit a little more stylish!
> Spent the day at The Nordstrom’s Flagship Store in NYC - Trying and Buying Booties


I’m not normally a shawl person but this looks lovely on you!


----------



## hollyyih

Took my neonoe out for a weekend stroll. I like the pop of pink against my winter coat.


----------



## bbkctpf

londondolly said:


> It was very hard to zip open on one, and the other which was working fine suddenly opened up whilst zipping up.. very very shocking


 ah darn.  Hope they can give you a replacement or do a quick fix for u.


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Always fly!!


Thank You EmmJay


----------



## Melfontana

Islandbreeze said:


> I’m not normally a shawl person but this looks lovely on you!


Thank you  
I was never into shawls but I watched a YouTube video about the different ways they can be styled and how it levels up any outfit and the weather here in NY is perfect for shawls


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

So this was unexpected... I broke my self-imposed ban to refrain from using my Nice toiletry as a handbag It just happened to be the closest LV item within reach. Turned out really fun to carry to my friend's MD grad party. 
Happy weekend all!


----------



## Porschenality

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> So this was unexpected... I broke my self-imposed ban to refrain from using my Nice toiletry as a handbag It just happened to be the closest LV item within reach. Turned out really fun to carry to my friend's MD grad party.
> Happy weekend all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581109
> View attachment 4581110


I really want one of these. It’s on my list!

Looks great as an everyday bag, too.


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Enjoying my favorite ice cream with new my favorite bag.
> View attachment 4580064


Cute, and that ice cream looks delish!!!


----------



## cheidel

fyn72 said:


> That's exactly what we thought! Just sitting at traffic lights at night and BANG!! Luckily the window is tinted so kept the glass together but in a million pieces or rock could have gone through and hit one of us!


I’m glad neither of you were hurt.  So many sickos in this world.


----------



## cheidel

londondolly said:


> Took this baby out for the first time and guess what.. the zips failed.. epic. Had to bring it back to the store and they immediately had it sent for repair. Quite shocked at the quality


Wow, that is unacceptable.  I’ve heard of many quality issues lately.


----------



## cheidel

mnl said:


> Just unwrapped my metallic alma bb
> View attachment 4580771
> 
> View attachment 4580772
> 
> View attachment 4580773


Gorgeous!!!! Congrats!


----------



## shalomjude

Casual ballet outfit 
Summer is upon us


----------



## fyn72

viewwing said:


> Arg..that sucks but then again, this kinda things seem to be common in Australia.


My partner drives his car about 100 klms a day and has never had anything like this happen, so malicious.. only stone chips on the windscreen.


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Cute, and that ice cream looks delish!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Nene20122012

I alway forget to snap pictures but got inspired yesterday by neo noe. This bag is unbelievably light and easy to carry


----------



## luvspurses

londondolly said:


> Took this baby out for the first time and guess what.. the zips failed.. epic. Had to bring it back to the store and they immediately had it sent for repair. Quite shocked at the quality


oh no! that is awful. were your things stuck inside???  lv always had the most wonderful zippers. why would they change that? so sorry.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Nene20122012 said:


> I alway forget to snap pictures but got inspired yesterday by neo noe. This bag is unbelievably light and easy to carry



I love the Néo Noé. So beautiful !!!


----------



## merekat703

[emoji262][emoji261][emoji260] fall botd!


----------



## viewwing

fyn72 said:


> My partner drives his car about 100 klms a day and has never had anything like this happen, so malicious.. only stone chips on the windscreen.


Arg! That’s terrible...I’ve had friends whose house window was shattered due to rocks too. And the car some other friends were driving was egged right in front of them while they were eating at a restaurant! Happened in Brisbane and Darwin. Anyway, I hope yours gets repaired soon.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> So this was unexpected... I broke my self-imposed ban to refrain from using my Nice toiletry as a handbag It just happened to be the closest LV item within reach. Turned out really fun to carry to my friend's MD grad party.
> Happy weekend all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581109
> View attachment 4581110



Looks really cute with your outfit


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> So this was unexpected... I broke my self-imposed ban to refrain from using my Nice toiletry as a handbag It just happened to be the closest LV item within reach. Turned out really fun to carry to my friend's MD grad party.
> Happy weekend all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581109
> View attachment 4581110


Omg! Super super cute everything!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nene20122012 said:


> I alway forget to snap pictures but got inspired yesterday by neo noe. This bag is unbelievably light and easy to carry


This look really chic on you!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Melfontana said:


> Thank you
> I was never into shawls but I watched a YouTube video about the different ways they can be styled and how it levels up any outfit and the weather here in NY is perfect for shawls


I’ve always heard people rave about shawls but I never really got it, yet somehow your picture really intrigues me. I’d only be able to use it when I travel as it’s too warm where I live for it. So I really shouldn’t get one.


----------



## baghabitz34

EmmJay said:


> Reverse On the Go. In LVoe!!
> View attachment 4546149


 The whole look!


----------



## LuckyBitch

mnl said:


> Just unwrapped my metallic alma bb
> View attachment 4580771
> 
> View attachment 4580772
> 
> View attachment 4580773


I'm not really an Alma bb fan but this is something else. Gorgeous and stunning.


----------



## Nene20122012

Sunshine mama said:


> This look really chic on you!


thank you!


----------



## Nene20122012

bbcerisette66 said:


> I love the Néo Noé. So beautiful !!!


Thanks. Gorgeous, no fuss and low maintenance.everything I like in a bag!


----------



## LuckyBitch

hollyyih said:


> Took my neonoe out for a weekend stroll. I like the pop of pink against my winter coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581037


It looks great on you.
I tried the neonoe in black out a few weeks ago in the LV store and wasn't sure it was right for me and declined.
Now I can't stop thinking about her.... Just checked the site, the neonoe is not available...


----------



## LuckyBitch

Nene20122012 said:


> I alway forget to snap pictures but got inspired yesterday by neo noe. This bag is unbelievably light and easy to carry


Looks great. It's definitely going to be my next purchase. Does the shorter strap come with the bag?


----------



## EmmJay

baghabitz34 said:


> The whole look!


Thank you!


----------



## EJsMommy1

In search of some new knee high boots at DSW lol


----------



## mnl

LuckyBitch said:


> I'm not really an Alma bb fan but this is something else. Gorgeous and stunning.


Thank you .  It really is a unique piece.  I love the mix of colors and materials


----------



## littleblackbag

sbuxaddict said:


> The Palm Springs mini has been the best travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4576306


Where is this, looks beautiful?


----------



## Sandra.AT

mnl said:


> Just unwrapped my metallic alma bb
> View attachment 4580771
> 
> View attachment 4580772
> 
> View attachment 4580773


wow I really like it.. I looks soo great.. love it.. I wish they would make it also in black vernis with these monogram handles.. do you think it will get easily colour transfer from jeans?.. the vernis monogram imprint is different than the vernis which already exists right?


----------



## mnl

Sandra.AT said:


> wow I really like it.. I looks soo great.. love it.. I wish they would make it also in black vernis with these monogram handles.. do you think it will get easily colour transfer from jeans?.. the vernis monogram imprint is different than the vernis which already exists right?



Thank you .  It would look really pretty in black.  I’ve never owned a vernis bag before, but hopefully it doesn’t get color transfer easily.  It’s dark enough, so hopefully jeans won’t stain it. The imprint is different than the regular vernis monogram bags.  The monogram sticks out on the alma instead of being indented


----------



## Nene20122012

LuckyBitch said:


> Looks great. It's definitely going to be my next purchase. Does the shorter strap come with the bag?


Thanks. The bag only comes with the long strap. I ordered the short strap from Mcraft on Etsy for $50. It’s really good quality. She normally makes them 14 inches but I custom ordered a 12 inch for the same price. The 12 inch strap looks really good with the bag and gives you enough space for the crook of the arm


----------



## LuckyBitch

Nene20122012 said:


> Thanks. The bag only comes with the long strap. I ordered the short strap from Mcraft on Etsy for $50. It’s really good quality. She normally makes them 14 inches but I custom ordered a 12 inch for the same price. The 12 inch strap looks really good with the bag and gives you enough space for the crook of the arm


Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

EmmJay said:


> Reverse On the Go. In LVoe!!
> View attachment 4546149



Visually STUNNING!!!  Your ensemble makes this bag amazing.  I don’t usually like hand-held bags for myself—prefer shoulder or crossbody because I’m lazy—but I can see how you need a hand-held bag to not mess up the lines of this dress.  [emoji817][emoji123][emoji123]!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

LV_BB said:


> First time using the adjustable mono strap with egg bag, much more comfortable than the chain
> 
> View attachment 4546301



I like the way you styled this bag—super kawaii!!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## EmmJay

GeorginaLavender said:


> Visually STUNNING!!!  Your ensemble makes this bag amazing.  I don’t usually like hand-held bags for myself—prefer shoulder or crossbody because I’m lazy—but I can see how you need a hand-held bag to not mess up the lines of this dress.  [emoji817][emoji123][emoji123]!!



Thank you so much! These are special pics taken by my husband.


----------



## Kouseki

Casual outfit from the weekend, the pochette is great since I don't like taking much out!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Wow, this is such an amazing picture of your beautiful Clapton with the roaring fire behind it.  You have a talent for capturing these beautiful artistic shots .  (On a side note, this pic reminded me of dear @GeorginaLavender’s fireside picture of her grey CC),



I just randomly saw this while browsing.  I will apologize now and for any future none response as my notifications don’t see to work very well.  I’d like to comment on SssssssssssssM’s pic too, but I can’t see it—don’t know why [emoji58][emoji58].

I need to take my baggos on more adventures [emoji6][emoji6].


----------



## claravi

mnl said:


> Just unwrapped my metallic alma bb
> View attachment 4580771
> 
> View attachment 4580772
> 
> View attachment 4580773



OMG!!!!! Beautiful


----------



## Dkay6

Finally got a chance to organize my new Neverfull for work with all of my SLGs. Cosmetic bag GM toiletry 26 key pouch and zippy wallet. How do you organize your Neverfull? 
Happy Tuesday!


----------



## LGGSZTX

EmmJay said:


> Weekend getaway with Saumur 35


I have the 30. What  a great travel bag.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hung out with my south bank today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Wearing my scarf and strap together today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

EJsMommy1 said:


> In search of some new knee high boots at DSW lol
> 
> View attachment 4581738


Bag looks pretty...
And your HAIR!!!!


----------



## LV_BB

GeorginaLavender said:


> I like the way you styled this bag—super kawaii!!![emoji7][emoji7]



So kind of you to say, thank you!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Wearing my scarf and strap together today.



Beautiful hair ... [emoji4]


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful hair ... [emoji4]


Thank you!!


----------



## Cooshcouture

just received this bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cooshcouture said:


> just received this bag
> View attachment 4583368


This is really cute. Love the chain strap detail! What is it called?


----------



## EmmJay

Cooshcouture said:


> just received this bag
> View attachment 4583368


LOVE!


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> Wearing my scarf and strap together today.


Your hair looks so healthy.


----------



## skyqueen

Cooshcouture said:


> just received this bag
> View attachment 4583368


Love this...great size


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Cooshcouture said:


> just received this bag
> View attachment 4583368


Name???


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Your hair looks so healthy.


Thank you EmmJay!


----------



## EJsMommy1

Sunshine mama said:


> Bag looks pretty...
> And your HAIR!!!!



Thank you!!  likewise xoxo


----------



## Nene20122012

Kouseki said:


> Casual outfit from the weekend, the pochette is great since I don't like taking much out!


May I ask how tall you are! Trying to figure out if this pochette will work for me as a crossbody. I’m 5’7


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Love_N_Lune said:


> Name???


I think it’s the mini soft trunk.


----------



## fyn72

Out shopping while waiting for car service


----------



## redjellybean

Cooshcouture said:


> just received this bag
> View attachment 4583368


What’s the name of this bag? Thank you


----------



## cheidel

fyn72 said:


> Out shopping while waiting for car service


Lovely bag!!!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Dkay6 said:


> Thank you and Yes! Most definitely.



That's great, good to have a bag that can be worn with anything. One more question before I finally commit to mine...............how does it handle the rain?


----------



## Kouseki

Nene20122012 said:


> May I ask how tall you are! Trying to figure out if this pochette will work for me as a crossbody. I’m 5’7


I'm 165cms / 5'4" 
It's not the longest chain, but you could easily replace it with a different one


----------



## Dkay6

Mulberrygal said:


> That's great, good to have a bag that can be worn with anything. One more question before I finally commit to mine...............how does it handle the rain?


It’s really a care free bag for the most part but still baby it regardless. Rain won’t bother it


----------



## missconvy

Dkay6 said:


> View attachment 4582890
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a chance to organize my new Neverfull for work with all of my SLGs. Cosmetic bag GM toiletry 26 key pouch and zippy wallet. How do you organize your Neverfull?
> Happy Tuesday!


I’m a samorga girl ‍♀️


----------



## LGGSZTX

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hung out with my south bank today.
> View attachment 4583221


You are my purse twin! I noticed the Beatles sheet music behind it.


----------



## lxrac

*Part 3* fridge series. Happy hump day!  Look who I found hiding inside my fridge.  Hi @EmmJay Here's my reveal-a month later. I kept him despite he's the older version. So far so good. The zipper is smooth (thankfully).  
*Fridge series part 2 on page 1287


----------



## AndreaM99




----------



## Sunshine mama

lxrac said:


> *Part 3* fridge series. Happy hump day!  Look who I found hiding inside my fridge.  Hi @EmmJay Here's my reveal-a month later. I kept him despite he's the older version. So far so good. The zipper is smooth (thankfully).
> *Fridge series part 2 on page 1287
> View attachment 4584060


So do you like your bag with ice or no ice?


----------



## AndreaM99

Sunshine mama said:


> So do you like your bag with ice or no ice?


----------



## EmmJay

lxrac said:


> *Part 3* fridge series. Happy hump day!  Look who I found hiding inside my fridge.  Hi @EmmJay Here's my reveal-a month later. I kept him despite he's the older version. So far so good. The zipper is smooth (thankfully).
> *Fridge series part 2 on page 1287
> View attachment 4584060


I love this series and your PS.


----------



## Dextersmom

At work today with my flower hobo.


----------



## 23adeline

Since I haven't visited here for the past one month or maybe longer, I'm going to post a bunch of random pics here..........


City Malle at salon



City Steamer V & Dora BB


----------



## 23adeline

Love Note at a dinner event



City Steamer Mini & Mini Luggage


----------



## 23adeline

Still Mini Luggage



on shopping cart


----------



## 23adeline

Montaigne BB studs




Trunk Clutch at a reunion dinner


----------



## 23adeline

Twist MM & Trunk Clutch



My trunk Clutch with a shorter handle,




and finally Rose Des Vents at work today


----------



## pehtomi

Here are some modeling pics with the adjustable strap in action in three different lengths with the reverse PM and in the fullest length with the PSM. Really enjoying this versatility


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

pehtomi said:


> Here are some modeling pics


WOW looks fabulous! May I ask how tall you are? I have my eye on this strap too.  its versatility!


----------



## pehtomi

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> WOW looks fabulous! May I ask how tall you are? I have my eye on this strap too.  its versatility!



Thank you I am short 160cm/ 5,25ft


----------



## EmmJay

lxrac said:


> *Part 3* fridge series. Happy hump day!  Look who I found hiding inside my fridge.  Hi @EmmJay Here's my reveal-a month later. I kept him despite he's the older version. So far so good. The zipper is smooth (thankfully).
> *Fridge series part 2 on page 1287
> View attachment 4584060


Back at you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Back at you!
> 
> View attachment 4584696



Is this Costco rotisserie chicken?


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> Is this Costco rotisserie chicken?


I think so. My husband is the meat eater and does all of the grocery shopping.


----------



## EmmJay

pehtomi said:


> Here are some modeling pics with the adjustable strap in action in three different lengths with the reverse PM and in the fullest length with the PSM. Really enjoying this versatility
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584679
> View attachment 4584680
> View attachment 4584681
> View attachment 4584682
> View attachment 4584683


Love it all.


----------



## lxrac

EmmJay said:


> Back at you!
> 
> View attachment 4584696



Love it! I'm telling you @EmmJay these bags are so cute, they like to play hide and seek   More More More!


----------



## pehtomi

EmmJay said:


> Love it all.


Thank you


----------



## lxrac

Sunshine mama said:


> So do you like your bag with ice or no ice?



With ice, decaf, almond milk.


----------



## Dkay6

This mornings Starbucks run. Feeling festive 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4584848


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Thursday


	

		
			
		

		
	
 after a quick shopping trip with my favourite "L's": LV & Lulu


----------



## EmmJay

Palm Springs Mini new version. It’s too cold to smile so I’m smiling on the inside.


----------



## kbell

EmmJay said:


> Palm Springs Mini new version. It’s too cold to smile so I’m smiling on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585190



cute shoes!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lunching at Scarborough Beach, in Western Australia with my Milla in Vert Acide. Best bag eva .


----------



## EmmJay

kbell said:


> cute shoes!


Thank you!


----------



## cajhingle

view from the top


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Palm Springs Mini new version. It’s too cold to smile so I’m smiling on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585190


Classy and adorable inside smile!


----------



## cheidel

vinbenphon1 said:


> Lunching at Scarborough Beach, in Western Australia with my Milla in Vert Acide. Best bag eva .
> 
> View attachment 4585254
> View attachment 4585255
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585256


Fabulous bag, and beautiful pics too!


----------



## PurseAndBags

EmmJay said:


> Palm Springs Mini new version. It’s too cold to smile so I’m smiling on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585190


What trench coat is that you are wearing? It fits very well on you and I love the style.


----------



## vinbenphon1

cheidel said:


> Fabulous bag, and beautiful pics too!


Thank you cheidel


----------



## bbcerisette66

EmmJay said:


> Palm Springs Mini new version. It’s too cold to smile so I’m smiling on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585190



I love your classy outfit and the little bag is so cute [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Palm Springs Mini new version. It’s too cold to smile so I’m smiling on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585190


Inner beauty is the most beautiful kind there is. I'm glad you were smiling on the inside.
Your outer beauty is through the roof though! Love how chic everything looks EmmJay!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Classy and adorable inside smile!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

vinbenphon1 said:


> Lunching at Scarborough Beach, in Western Australia with my Milla in Vert Acide. Best bag eva .
> 
> View attachment 4585254
> View attachment 4585255
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585256


Beautiful!


----------



## EmmJay

PurseAndBags said:


> What trench coat is that you are wearing? It fits very well on you and I love the style.


Hi! It’s a peplum trench coat from Banana Republic from the fall of 2016. I’m sure you can find it on the resale market. My entire outfit is Banana Republic including my shoes. 



bbcerisette66 said:


> I love your classy outfit and the little bag is so cute [emoji106][emoji4]


Thank you! 



Sunshine mama said:


> Inner beauty is the most beautiful kind there is. I'm glad you were smiling on the inside.
> Your outer beauty is through the roof though! Love how chic everything looks EmmJay!


Thank you so much for the sweet compliments.


----------



## lucydee

fyn72 said:


> Waiting at a auto parts for a window after someone threw a rock at our car window and smashed it


Sorry  to  hear  that. But I love your bag!


----------



## lxrac

EmmJay said:


> I love this series and your PS.



I live 5 minutes away from my parents and I went to visit them during lunchtime and walked my cute tiny PSM backpack this time. Awww my baby sisters (dogs) missed my tiny backpack-not really.


----------



## EmmJay

lxrac said:


> I live 5 minutes away from my parents and I went to visit them during lunchtime and walked my cute tiny PSM backpack this time. Awww my baby sisters (dogs) missed my tiny backpack-not really.
> View attachment 4585770


I love this! This made me laugh so hard. Humor makes me so happy.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

vinbenphon1 said:


> Lunching at Scarborough Beach, in Western Australia with my Milla in Vert Acide. Best bag eva .
> 
> View attachment 4585254
> View attachment 4585255
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585256


What a gorgeous design space & backdrop. Great shots, VBP Stunning bag as well - it's such a unique pop-of-colour (reminds me of Lululemon's "Split Pea")


----------



## Louisgyal37

pehtomi said:


> Here are some modeling pics with the adjustable strap in action in three different lengths with the reverse PM and in the fullest length with the PSM. Really enjoying this versatility
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584679
> View attachment 4584680
> View attachment 4584681
> View attachment 4584682
> View attachment 4584683


Holy crap!!! That looks fabulous!!!


----------



## SDBagLover

vinbenphon1 said:


> Lunching at Scarborough Beach, in Western Australia with my Milla in Vert Acide. Best bag eva .
> 
> View attachment 4585254
> View attachment 4585255
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585256


GORGEOUS!


----------



## pehtomi

Louisgyal37 said:


> Holy crap!!! That looks fabulous!!!


Thank you  The strap gives so many new looks for the Metis. Liking it a lot!


----------



## AndreaM99

EmmJay said:


> Palm Springs Mini new version. It’s too cold to smile so I’m smiling on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585190


I am looking for a nice trench coat. Your looks very nice! Would you mind to share your fashion source?


----------



## Louisgyal37

pehtomi said:


> Thank you  The strap gives so many new looks for the Metis. Liking it a lot!


I have the mono, reverse, and empreinte noir metis, ps mini bkp, wt speedy and tournelle pm. I’m drooling at the endless possibilities with this strap. I NEED this strap lol...


----------



## Bags_4_life

Dkay6 said:


> View attachment 4582890
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a chance to organize my new Neverfull for work with all of my SLGs. Cosmetic bag GM toiletry 26 key pouch and zippy wallet. How do you organize your Neverfull?
> Happy Tuesday!



I’m using the same bag this week so I quickly snapped this to show you how I organise mine. I use the purse to go zip organiser (I have this size in beige because I also use it in my mono nf). I find these organisers really useful, it’s really quick to reach in and grab what I need and I zip it up when needed or travelling.


----------



## EmmJay

AndreaM99 said:


> I am looking for a nice trench coat. Your looks very nice! Would you mind to share your fashion source?


Thank you. It’s from Banana Republic fall of 2016. If you do a google search for banana republic peplum trench coat, you will find it available on resell sites. Mine is sized in Tall to fit my long torso and arms. It’s a lovely and comfortable trench.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Bags_4_life said:


> I’m using the same bag this week so I quickly snapped this to show you how I organise mine. I use the purse to go zip organiser (I have this size in beige because I also use it in my mono nf). I find these organisers really useful, it’s really quick to reach in and grab what I need and I zip it up when needed or travelling.
> View attachment 4586280



Where did you buy your zip organiser ? Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Yuki85

Since the birth of my first baby I was going compact - today only with my Victorin Wallet


----------



## LV_4ever

Watching college basketball last night with my empreinte metis


----------



## lxrac

EmmJay said:


> I love this! This made me laugh so hard. Humor makes me so happy.



I'll be posting more LV humorous posts soon! Thanks for your support gurl!


----------



## cajhingle

Teddy coach meets with LV


----------



## Sunshine mama

cajhingle said:


> Teddy coach meets with LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4586450


Love your pochette.


----------



## Bags_4_life

bbcerisette66 said:


> Where did you buy your zip organiser ? Thank you [emoji4]


Hi, I bought it from purse bling but had to get it delivered to someone in the states as I’m in the UK


----------



## bbcerisette66

Bags_4_life said:


> Hi, I bought it from purse bling but had to get it delivered to someone in the states as I’m in the UK



Ok it is complicated as I m in France !!!!


----------



## LuckyBitch

vinbenphon1 said:


> Lunching at Scarborough Beach, in Western Australia with my Milla in Vert Acide. Best bag eva .
> 
> View attachment 4585254
> View attachment 4585255
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585256


Oh, my goodness , this is a stunning bag.... The color is tdf.


----------



## Porschenality

My almost vintage Multipli-Cite GM from 2007. We were getting me a pressie from Canada Goose


----------



## vinbenphon1

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What a gorgeous design space & backdrop. Great shots, VBP Stunning bag as well - it's such a unique pop-of-colour (reminds me of Lululemon's "Split Pea")


Thanks MBL..


----------



## vinbenphon1

LuckyBitch said:


> Oh, my goodness , this is a stunning bag.... The color is tdf.


Thank you LB... brightens my day for sure... lol.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Changing out bags. Silver hardware on monogram tag came in handy today


----------



## cajhingle

Nano’s day off


----------



## Luxlynx

On our skitrip


----------



## mrsinsyder

Hit the airport with my new keepall.


----------



## AndreaM99

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

You're never too old for Hello Kitty!!


----------



## claravi

so happy with my Neo Alma Bb in black!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## bbcerisette66

claravi said:


> View attachment 4588064
> View attachment 4588065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so happy with my Neo Alma Bb in black!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Gorgeous !!! Alma bb and empreinte black leather !!! Such a beautiful combo !!!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

On the train to pick up my japan exclusive round coin purse..


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

My Keepall today, back where it all started. 




Such an "attention whore", saw my phone and immediately raised the handles ...  lol. 




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## EmmJay

Being fearless with Multi Pochette.


----------



## lxrac

EmmJay said:


> Being fearless with Multi Pochette.
> View attachment 4588116



Boom girl! You are servin' looks! So lucky you live near a beach. More modeling plsssss.


----------



## EmmJay

lxrac said:


> Boom girl! You are servin' looks! So lucky you live near a beach. More modeling plsssss.


Thank you! I don’t live near a beach anymore. However, I’ll be at the beach again this month and next month. I *cannot *wait*. *


----------



## Sunshine mama

HeartMyMJs said:


> You're never too old for Hello Kitty!!
> View attachment 4587926


OMG! Love your HK bags. Classy cute IMO!


----------



## Sunshine mama

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> My Keepall today, back where it all started.
> 
> View attachment 4588106
> 
> 
> Such an "attention whore", saw my phone and immediately raised the handles ...  lol.
> 
> View attachment 4588107
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


LOL!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Gross weather calls for a little DE action!


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> Gross weather calls for a little DE action!


Love this whole look.


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Love this whole look.


Thank you!


----------



## missconvy

HeartMyMJs said:


> You're never too old for Hello Kitty!!
> View attachment 4587926


I love everything about this photo!


----------



## Melfontana

Errands with my daughter on this beautiful sunny fall day. 
Third time using the BB ::


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> Errands with my daughter on this beautiful sunny fall day.
> Third time using the BB ::


Always fly!! Enjoy your day with your daughter.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Melfontana said:


> Errands with my daughter on this beautiful sunny fall day.
> Third time using the BB ::



I love that perfect every day bag. Beautiful. And I like to be with my daughter too [emoji4]


----------



## manda331

Dkay6 said:


> View attachment 4584849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mornings Starbucks run. Feeling festive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584848


Love your nail color!!! May I ask the color?


----------



## Iamminda

HeartMyMJs said:


> You're never too old for Hello Kitty!!
> View attachment 4587926



Hello there .  Love all your HK pieces especially the shoes


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Hello there .  Love all your HK pieces especially the shoes


Good one!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Good one!



You are good (and give me more credit than I deserve, lol). I didn’t even see what I did until you pointed it out (you are so sharp and quick) — I was just saying hi to HMMJ since it’s been awhile .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> You are good (and give me more credit than I deserve, lol). I didn’t even see what I did until you pointed it out (you are so sharp and quick) — I was just saying hi to HMMJ since it’s been awhile .


Well even better! You are good even when you're not trying!


----------



## cheidel

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> My Keepall today, back where it all started.
> 
> View attachment 4588106
> 
> 
> Such an "attention whore", saw my phone and immediately raised the handles ...  lol.
> 
> View attachment 4588107
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


So cute!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Being fearless with Multi Pochette.
> View attachment 4588116


Fearless? Are you standing on a cliff?   You look adorable!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Gross weather calls for a little DE action!


I love this bag in DE!  Very cute!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Fearless? Are you standing on a cliff?   You look adorable!


Yes, I’m on a cliff driving my husband nuts.


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Being fearless with Multi Pochette.
> View attachment 4588116


Looking Awesome as Always ::


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Always fly!! Enjoy your day with your daughter.


Thank you EmmJay ::


----------



## Melfontana

bbcerisette66 said:


> I love that perfect every day bag. Beautiful. And I like to be with my daughter too [emoji4]


Thank you bbcerisette66 - It’s such a great carefree bag - it holds more then I thought it would!


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> Looking Awesome as Always ::


Thank you!


----------



## Dkay6

manda331 said:


> Love your nail color!!! May I ask the color?


It’s essie! Clothing optional


----------



## noahhoke

Haven't been on here in a while - college is kicking my ass.  First picture is with my Neverfull GM DE, the second picture is when I went home for a weekend with my Neverfull GM DE and Keepall 55B Monogram, and the last picture is when I was at a friend's apartment with my Neverfull GM Monogram.  I had to take a picture of it.  It just looked so pretty sitting there!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alama BB DE again. It's great for weather like today.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Sunshine mama said:


> Alama BB DE again. It's great for weather like today.



SNOW !!!!! I'm sooooo jealous!!!!!  Wish we would get such a winter wonderland for a couple of weeks during winter!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Sunshine mama

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> SNOW !!!!! I'm sooooo jealous!!!!!  Wish we would get such a winter wonderland for a couple of weeks during winter!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


It's beautiful for a hot minute! Then it gets old very quickly!


----------



## kbell

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> SNOW !!!!! I'm sooooo jealous!!!!!  Wish we would get such a winter wonderland for a couple of weeks during winter!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



You can have ours when it comes! I’ll even throw in the shovels & snowblower


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Iamminda said:


> Hello there .  Love all your HK pieces especially the shoes


Thank you!!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

missconvy said:


> I love everything about this photo!


Thanks!!!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

kbell said:


> You can have ours when it comes! I’ll even throw in the shovels & snowblower



That's a trick, isn't it?  lol. 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Whereami

Sandra.AT said:


> I clearly love this colour my gucci scarf and my lv brittany magnolia have the same shade than my coat and my cap


This is a very pretty look.


----------



## tmasjeg

My new Zack backpack and my Keepall 60.


----------



## travelbliss

Needed something to keep my pencils nearby while I practice.   Found the perfect solution as it perches perfectly on the music rack !


----------



## lily2019

Sunshine mama said:


> Alama BB DE again. It's great for weather like today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

travelbliss said:


> Needed something to keep my pencils nearby while I practice.   Found the perfect solution as it perches perfectly on the music rack !


What a cute case.
Now that's what I call a perfect perch!


----------



## Sunshine mama

kbell said:


> You can have ours when it comes! I’ll even throw in the shovels & snowblower


He can take my shovels and snow blower too!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Sunshine mama

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> View attachment 4589597
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589598
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver




Very chic Mr. Oliver!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Sunshine mama said:


> Very chic Mr. Oliver!



Thank you Sunshine mama  

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## cheidel

noahhoke said:


> Haven't been on here in a while - college is kicking my ass.  First picture is with my Neverfull GM DE, the second picture is when I went home for a weekend with my Neverfull GM DE and Keepall 55B Monogram, and the last picture is when I was at a friend's apartment with my Neverfull GM Monogram.  I had to take a picture of it.  It just looked so pretty sitting there!
> View attachment 4588801
> View attachment 4588802
> View attachment 4588803


Love them all!!!


----------



## cheidel

travelbliss said:


> Needed something to keep my pencils nearby while I practice.   Found the perfect solution as it perches perfectly on the music rack !


Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## chocolateolive

Still my fave LV bag


----------



## Bags_4_life

Sunshine mama said:


> Alama BB DE again. It's great for weather like today.


So pretty! I hate cold weather (I always say it’s my Caribbean blood!) but it’s so gorgeous to look at. Wonderful picture!


----------



## Fierymo

Unboxing time!


----------



## bbcerisette66

chocolateolive said:


> Still my fave LV bag



Me too !!! Maybe the most beautiful LV bag !!! Speedy ... empreinte black leather ... what else ?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bags_4_life said:


> So pretty! I hate cold weather (I always say it’s my Caribbean blood!) but it’s so gorgeous to look at. Wonderful picture!


Thank you. I agree!


----------



## Sunshine mama

travelbliss said:


> Needed something to keep my pencils nearby while I practice.   Found the perfect solution as it perches perfectly on the music rack !


I was just looking at your music in the picture, and realized it's  Debussy, and I love Debussy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Alama BB DE again. It's great for weather like today.


Everything is so beautiful but wow, that's a lot of snow!


----------



## mnl

Traveling with alma bb.  It’s the perfect size...large enough to fit my essentials, yet small enough to stuff in a tote/laptop bag to bring on airplane.


----------



## Galadriel72

commuting to work with my beloved Speedy 25


----------



## Rani

mnl said:


> Traveling with alma bb.  It’s the perfect size...large enough to fit my essentials, yet small enough to stuff in a tote/laptop bag to bring on airplane.
> View attachment 4590299
> 
> View attachment 4590300
> View attachment 4590297
> View attachment 4590298


Gorgeous bag, sounds perfect for travel. Which do you think is better for travel Alma bb or Chanel Woc?


----------



## bbcerisette66

mnl said:


> Traveling with alma bb.  It’s the perfect size...large enough to fit my essentials, yet small enough to stuff in a tote/laptop bag to bring on airplane.
> View attachment 4590299
> 
> View attachment 4590300
> View attachment 4590297
> View attachment 4590298



Beautiful pics of your Alma. Are you in Paris la Concorde ? Lucky woman !!!


----------



## Nivahra

My LVBerty City Steamer Mini and matching Scarf


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nivahra said:


> My LVBerty City Steamer Mini and matching Scarf


Love them both!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Everything is so beautiful but wow, that's a lot of snow!


Thank you Starbux! It's just the beginning unfortunately.


----------



## mnl

Rani said:


> Gorgeous bag, sounds perfect for travel. Which do you think is better for travel Alma bb or Chanel Woc?


Thanks !  The WOC is so light and compact, but it doesn’t fit anything.  The Alma bb is better for travel if you carry anything more than a phone and credit cards with you.  I can fit a ZCP, mini pochette, sunglasses, medicine, phone, and still have space left.


----------



## mnl

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful pics of your Alma. Are you in Paris la Concorde ? Lucky woman !!!


Thank you ! I’m in Washington DC.  I wish I was in Paris


----------



## 19flowers

mnl said:


> Traveling with alma bb.  It’s the perfect size...large enough to fit my essentials, yet small enough to stuff in a tote/laptop bag to bring on airplane.
> View attachment 4590299
> 
> View attachment 4590300
> View attachment 4590297
> View attachment 4590298


love this bag - it looks great on you!!


----------



## cymiller

mnl said:


> Traveling with alma bb.  It’s the perfect size...large enough to fit my essentials, yet small enough to stuff in a tote/laptop bag to bring on airplane.
> View attachment 4590299
> 
> View attachment 4590300
> View attachment 4590297
> View attachment 4590298



Love this bag - been stalking on line for it! Fingers crossed


----------



## Melfontana

cymiller said:


> Love this bag - been stalking on line for it! Fingers crossed


Yesterday Neiman Marcus Roosevelt Field posted on Instagram. They may have one!


----------



## cymiller

Melfontana said:


> Yesterday Neiman Marcus Roosevelt Field posted on Instagram. They may have one!



OMG!
thank you will check it out!


----------



## lxrac

Something is hiding in my grocery bag, I wonder who that could be? Oh it's my PSPM backpack, this little rascal


----------



## EmmJay

lxrac said:


> Something is hiding in my grocery bag, I wonder who that could be? Oh it's my PSPM backpack, this little rascal
> View attachment 4590536
> View attachment 4590537
> View attachment 4590538


That backpack is so sneaky.


----------



## cheidel

mnl said:


> Traveling with alma bb.  It’s the perfect size...large enough to fit my essentials, yet small enough to stuff in a tote/laptop bag to bring on airplane.
> View attachment 4590299
> 
> View attachment 4590300
> View attachment 4590297
> View attachment 4590298


Such a cutie!!!!  Enjoy your travels!!!


----------



## cheidel

lxrac said:


> Something is hiding in my grocery bag, I wonder who that could be? Oh it's my PSPM backpack, this little rascal
> View attachment 4590536
> View attachment 4590537
> View attachment 4590538


Lovely Backpack hiding in the grocery bag!!!!


----------



## hers4eva

My adorable Shih Tzu Boy wants to wear his red LV bow for you all again


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> My adorable Shih Tzu Boy wants to wear his red LV bow for you all again


These are all so cute!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

chocolateolive said:


> Still my fave LV bag



beautiful!


----------



## mindless

Out with this beauty today.


----------



## mammypig

Love this combination.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My companion for today!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mammypig said:


> Love this combination.
> 
> View attachment 4591170


Seems like that Venice charm was made for your navy blue Alma.  Blue tones are so cute!


HeartMyMJs said:


> My companion for today!
> View attachment 4591175


Gorgeous outfit & bag choice, HMM. Love how the golden sunshine enhances their beautiful colours

*Record snowfall & arctic blast has propelled me back into my "winter layering mode". Rocking my beloved PM again. If you're wondering - yes, there's always a change of footwear to stay warm & stylish LOL*
*


*
*Happy Friday all*


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Seems like that Venice charm was made for your navy blue Alma.  Blue tones are so cute!
> 
> Gorgeous outfit & bag choice, HMM. Love how the golden sunshine enhances their beautiful colours
> 
> *Record snowfall & arctic blast has propelled me back into my "winter layering mode". Rocking my beloved PM again. If you're wondering - yes, there's always a change of footwear to stay warm & stylish LOL*
> *
> View attachment 4591203
> View attachment 4591204
> *
> *Happy Friday all*



Gorgeous gorgeous pink — love your PM.  Stay warm V — you got the stylish part down already .


----------



## cheidel

mammypig said:


> Love this combination.
> 
> View attachment 4591170


Lovely combination!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Seems like that Venice charm was made for your navy blue Alma.  Blue tones are so cute!
> 
> Gorgeous outfit & bag choice, HMM. Love how the golden sunshine enhances their beautiful colours
> 
> *Record snowfall & arctic blast has propelled me back into my "winter layering mode". Rocking my beloved PM again. If you're wondering - yes, there's always a change of footwear to stay warm & stylish LOL*
> *
> View attachment 4591203
> View attachment 4591204
> *
> *Happy Friday all*


What a beauty!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Seems like that Venice charm was made for your navy blue Alma.  Blue tones are so cute!
> 
> Gorgeous outfit & bag choice, HMM. Love how the golden sunshine enhances their beautiful colours
> 
> *Record snowfall & arctic blast has propelled me back into my "winter layering mode". Rocking my beloved PM again. If you're wondering - yes, there's always a change of footwear to stay warm & stylish LOL*
> *
> View attachment 4591203
> View attachment 4591204
> *
> *Happy Friday all*


Your bag is beautiful and the color reminds me of a strawberry malt shake.
Is this color in this leather easy to take care of? Or do you baby it?


----------



## Cooshcouture

Sunshine mama said:


> This is really cute. Love the chain strap detail! What is it called?


Mini soft trunk


----------



## Cooshcouture

Love_N_Lune said:


> Name???


Mini soft trunk


----------



## Poochie231080

Home, injured and had nothing to do


----------



## candypoo

TGIF


----------



## kbell

Poochie231080 said:


> Home, injured and had nothing to do



Awww wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## lxrac

Poochie231080 said:


> Home, injured and had nothing to do



More info pls on that Epi card case?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cooshcouture said:


> Mini soft trunk


Thank you!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Thank you!!  Have a great day!!

Gorgeous outfit & bag choice, HMM. Love how the golden sunshine enhances their beautiful colours


----------



## Porschenality

Having a little fun with my Totally MM this afternoon...


----------



## LV_4ever

First peppermint mocha of the season!


----------



## shalomjude

Last week casual outfit for the ballet


----------



## Poochie231080

lxrac said:


> More info pls on that Epi card case?



it wasn’t a retail item but a VIP gift


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> These are all so cute!




You are too sweet  and so glad you like them 
Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Poochie231080 said:


> Home, injured and had nothing to do



Hope you get better soon Poochie — take care


----------



## Cooshcouture

My own version of Multi Pochette Accessories. LOL


----------



## lxrac

Cooshcouture said:


> View attachment 4592129
> View attachment 4592130
> 
> My own version of Multi Pochette Accessories. LOL



you better werqqqqqqq


----------



## missconvy

rrkent0430 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Does anyone know were i could locate a AUTHENTIC LOUIS VUITTON BEAUBOURG HOBO MINI handbag? I have been looking for this bag for a while now. I missed it in the store. It will not be restocked at the LV store because it was a seasonal item . Thanks!


Fashionphile has one https://www.fashionphile.com/louis-...red-peach-safran-yellow-bleu-jean-blue-442267


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Iamminda @cheidel @Sunshine mama 
Thank you my friends 

I find empreinte to be very durable, even in this light colour - it's used constantly with black clothing and no transfer yet (never worn with denim though). If I ever feel any residue or stickiness on my bags, I rinse with Softsoap and dry/polish hardware for maintenance. The only downside for me design-wise is LV purposely uses a different leather grain with barely-there-imprints for bottom half of the bag. Great design otherwise: low maintenance & winter friendly.


----------



## cheidel

Porschenality said:


> Having a little fun with my Totally MM this afternoon...


Beautiful!!!


----------



## cheidel

Enjoying my Vintage Speedy 40 today (she’s 29 years old), and still going strong!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

cheidel said:


> Enjoying my Vintage Speedy 40 today (she’s 29 years old), and still going strong!!!


29years?!? AMAZING! This is truly the essence and beauty of timeless Vuitton
Congrats on owning this vintage stunner!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> 29years?!? AMAZING! This is truly the essence and beauty of timeless Vuitton
> Congrats on owning this vintage stunner!


Thank you!  She was born in January 1990, so she will be 30 soon!   The canvas is thicker than the mono canvas of newer bags, which I love.


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Enjoying my Vintage Speedy 40 today (she’s 29 years old), and still going strong!!!


She’s beautiful!! Please don’t get lip injections or Botox on her.


----------



## Poochie231080

Iamminda said:


> Hope you get better soon Poochie — take care



thank you darling! Slightly better but not fully functional yet


----------



## Marmotte

Alma Neo BB in Patent Champagne Grey and Monogram Canvas


----------



## Sunshine mama

Morning ride to Starbucks and then to breakfast.


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Enjoying my Vintage Speedy 40 today (she’s 29 years old), and still going strong!!!


Beautiful cheidel!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Iamminda @cheidel @Sunshine mama
> Thank you my friends
> 
> I find empreinte to be very durable, even in this light colour - it's used constantly with black clothing and no transfer yet (never worn with denim though). If I ever feel any residue or stickiness on my bags, I rinse with Softsoap and dry/polish hardware for maintenance. The only downside for me design-wise is LV purposely uses a different leather grain with barely-there-imprints for bottom half of the bag. Great design otherwise: low maintenance & winter friendly.


Nice to know! Thank you.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Morning ride to Starbucks and then to breakfast.



Is it amarante patent leather on your pochette ?
It’s an elegant breakfast !!! [emoji4]


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Is it amarante patent leather on your pochette ?
> It’s an elegant breakfast !!! [emoji4]


Hahaha! I am very casual most of the time.
This pochette has a piece of vachetta leather,  so that is good enough for me to use the bag as a casual bag!
And yes, it is in amarante.


----------



## QueenieQ

First day out with my On My Side, my first LV bag.


----------



## kbell

Heading out for errands with my new PSM. It’s so light I hardly know it’s there!


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> Morning ride to Starbucks and then to breakfast.


 So lovely. I just bought a pochette... but i decided on monogram, not amarante  I'll have to admire yours from afar!


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> So lovely. I just bought a pochette... but i decided on monogram, not amarante  I'll have to admire yours from afar!


Thank you missconvy!


----------



## LuckyBitch

QueenieQ said:


> First day out with my On My Side, my first LV bag.
> View attachment 4592527
> 
> View attachment 4592525


Such a gorgeous bag, she suits you perfectly. Enjoy your new beauty.


----------



## QueenieQ

LuckyBitch said:


> Such a gorgeous bag, she suits you perfectly. Enjoy your new beauty.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Melfontana

When to LV to make a small purchase so I could get the fabulous shopping bag ::


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> When to LV to make a small purchase so I could get the fabulous shopping bag ::


That bag matches your Chanel shoes too. Love it!!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful cheidel!


Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> She’s beautiful!! Please don’t get lip injections or Botox on her.


  Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Morning ride to Starbucks and then to breakfast.


Gorgeous color!


----------



## fyn72

Out with PM today it’s sooo hot here  so shopping for the aircon. Got to spend time with my daughter too


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous color!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Out with PM today it’s sooo hot here  so shopping for the aircon. Got to spend time with my daughter too


You look so pretty!


----------



## missconvy

Sun shot


----------



## Yuki85

cheidel said:


> Enjoying my Vintage Speedy 40 today (she’s 29 years old), and still going strong!!!



Wooww 29 years old and still looks good! Love big bags[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sandra.AT

loving my bag "new wave scarlet"


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Wow it ever busy at our SB this morning. Happy I finally picked up a gorgeous Diamond cut tumbler 
LVoe my Palm Springs backpack - I always switch out then find myself coming back to it


----------



## chocolateolive

Violet SC bb bag with empreinte speedy strap


----------



## cheidel

Yuki85 said:


> Wooww 29 years old and still looks good! Love big bags[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you!  I love big bags too!


----------



## bbcerisette66

chocolateolive said:


> Violet SC bb bag with empreinte speedy strap



I love purple bag and your Sofia is gorgeous.


----------



## lxrac

Trying out Starbucks' blueberry lemonade. It tastes cute.  Oh yeah I took my PM out and about for lunch. His name is Percy (short for Percival)because he's a man purse  Get it? Percy, purse, percival. lol.


----------



## EmmJay

lxrac said:


> Trying out Starbucks' blueberry lemonade. It tastes cute.  Oh yeah I took my PM out and about for lunch. His name is Percy (short for Percival)because he's a man purse  Get it? Percy, purse, percival. lol.
> View attachment 4594232


Heeeeyyyyyyy Percy!!


----------



## EmmJay

World Tour Speedy, Nike, and Chucks.


----------



## lxrac

EmmJay said:


> World Tour Speedy, Nike, and Chucks.
> View attachment 4594247
> View attachment 4594248



Hey @EmmJay, loving the chill outfit! You workrd that world tour because you just took us around the world in dat outfit! boom boom!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Me traveling to LA for quick trip.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

chocolateolive said:


> Violet SC bb bag with empreinte speedy strap


oh, SC collection!   I am dreaming of SC.


----------



## BeaYork

Overstuffed after a weekend away in NYC.  Micro Boite Chapeau is handy for bangles and jewellery.


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> World Tour Speedy, Nike, and Chucks.
> View attachment 4594247
> View attachment 4594248


WTS looking good with Nike!!!


----------



## mcallis29

Work_For_Purse said:


> Me traveling to LA for quick trip.


Love your bag charm! Looks great. I collect LV charms so I love to see them in bag pics!


----------



## Kate1989

My new Surene bag. I'm absolutely loving it! The canvas feels surprisingly thick and malleable (in comparison to my NeoNoe), and the lining is lovely and soft. It's so comfortable to carry and the outer pockets are really handy for phone, receipts etc I love that, this being a big bag, the outer pockets are very deep (and have the magnets) so things drop to the bottom nicely keeping them nice n secure and not likely to fall out etc I think I might actually prefer this over the Ponthieu which I bought two of and has been my fave model of bag for ages.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

mcallis29 said:


> Love your bag charm! Looks great. I collect LV charms so I love to see them in bag pics!


I love charms but this is my favorite.  It is classy and timeless.


----------



## EmmJay

lxrac said:


> Hey @EmmJay, loving the chill outfit! You workrd that world tour because you just took us around the world in dat outfit! boom boom!


Thank you!!


----------



## mindless

Brought this old beauty out today.


----------



## Mikaelha

EmmJay said:


> World Tour Speedy, Nike, and Chucks.
> View attachment 4594247
> View attachment 4594248


love it!!


----------



## EmmJay

Mikaelha said:


> love it!!


Thank you!


----------



## Poochie231080

Wearing this always cheers me up, such a fun bag


----------



## LV_BB

Poochie231080 said:


> Wearing this always cheers me up, such a fun bag



Such a cute look with the puff! Where did you get the puff?


----------



## Poochie231080

LV_BB said:


> Such a cute look with the puff! Where did you get the puff?


From Furla


----------



## LV_BB

Poochie231080 said:


> From Furla



Thank you


----------



## Fashionelle

My new favourite handbag taking its first trip. So worth the wait!


----------



## fyn72

A visit to LV Pacific Fair, it’s a bit over an hour drive so don’t come in here often


----------



## dance0728

1LV said:


> Traveling light today with a pocket organizer.
> 
> View attachment 4552965


How do you like the pocket organizer?


----------



## 1LV

dance0728 said:


> How do you like the pocket organizer?


Love it.  It has worn really well.  So much bang for the buck.  Perfect for smaller bags.  Zero regrets.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Speedy having breakfast!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Oldie but goodie!


----------



## Purselve11

My brand new Neo Alma Bb in Cherry Berry + Rainbow Brite and Twink working hard in the office.


----------



## PamK

Purselve11 said:


> My brand new Neo Alma Bb in Cherry Berry + Rainbow Brite and Twink working hard in the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4596839


Congratulations! Love that Cherry Berry color! ❤️


----------



## Purselve11

PamK said:


> Congratulations! Love that Cherry Berry color! ❤️



thank you!! I love everything about this Alma, especially the smell of brand new leather.


----------



## 19flowers

Purselve11 said:


> My brand new Neo Alma Bb in Cherry Berry + Rainbow Brite and Twink working hard in the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4596839


love this color - congrats!!


----------



## Kidclarke

At work, taking my soup home because we don't have a can opener apparently.


----------



## fyn72

Kidclarke said:


> At work, taking my soup home because we don't have a can opener apparently.
> View attachment 4596897


Isn't that a ring pull on top to open the can??


----------



## LucyLaLaLVoer

My rainy day companion and I in the gym parking lot ready for Pilates!


----------



## kbell

fyn72 said:


> Isn't that a ring pull on top to open the can??



lol - I was going to say that! I always bring soup & never need a can opener


----------



## Iamminda

My newbie insisted on a selfie with the famous Bullseye (formerly known as Spot).


----------



## dance0728

1LV said:


> Love it.  It has worn really well.  So much bang for the buck.  Perfect for smaller bags.  Zero regrets.


Thank you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> My newbie insisted on a selfie with the famous Bullseye (formerly known as Spot).


Beautiful in-action pic, IM! I've been eagerly awaiting this bag sighting
(Is this taken at Target? What a cute mascot)

Furniture shopping tonight with my Chapman tags & 2019 Christmas bling cup:


----------



## Melfontana

Iamminda said:


> My newbie insisted on a selfie with the famous Bullseye (formerly known as Spot).


I :: the pop of pink


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you Homesense Playing around with LV accessories for a fun look


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful in-action pic, IM! I've been eagerly awaiting this bag sighting
> (Is this taken at Target? What a cute mascot)
> 
> Furniture shopping tonight with my Chapman tags & 2019 Christmas bling cup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4597027



Thanks so much V .  I am enjoying my newbie (yes, at Target) during this honeymoon phase, lol.  I love your blingy SB cup (haven’t used mine yet) and your pretty irisdescent clear bag with the Chapman tags.  Also spotted your beautiful pink bag in the other picture — love that shade of pink too.  Happy Pre-Weekend


----------



## Iamminda

Melfontana said:


> I :: the pop of pink



Thank you M .


----------



## EmmJay

Palm Springs Mini


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

EmmJay said:


> Palm Springs Mini
> View attachment 4597069


Seriously girl!  Why do you make everything look so good!!  Love how you dressed the cutie up!  What is that you put on the handle?


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> My newbie insisted on a selfie with the famous Bullseye (formerly known as Spot).



Waaaaaaass[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] so cute!!!!!!


----------



## LVFloridagirl

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful in-action pic, IM! I've been eagerly awaiting this bag sighting
> (Is this taken at Target? What a cute mascot)
> 
> Furniture shopping tonight with my Chapman tags & 2019 Christmas bling cup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4597027


Where did you get the cute cup?


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Palm Springs Mini
> View attachment 4597069


Fantastic as always  you’re always so put together ::
How do you like the Palm Springs Mini?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LVFloridagirl said:


> Where did you get the cute cup?


Starbucks


EmmJay said:


> Palm Springs Mini
> View attachment 4597069


 those leg warmers! Outfit on point EJ


----------



## lxrac

EmmJay said:


> Palm Springs Mini
> View attachment 4597069



Oooooh WERQ it!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> Waaaaaaass[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] so cute!!!!!!



Isn’t he just so cute?  Almost as cute as Baby Yoda to me


----------



## fyn72

Out to lunch with me daughter, my bestie..


----------



## fyn72

Whoops typo! my* daughter not 'me daughter' lol


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Starbucks
> 
> those leg warmers! Outfit on point EJ


Thank you! The leg warmers are from Carrie Underwood’s athleisure line, Calia. They’re so comfy and warm and come in several colors.


----------



## EmmJay

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Seriously girl!  Why do you make everything look so good!!  Love how you dressed the cutie up!  What is that you put on the handle?


Thank you! The bandeau is LV leopard print. I believe it’s still available in stores. 





Melfontana said:


> Fantastic as always  you’re always so put together ::
> How do you like the Palm Springs Mini?


Thank you! I like this bag a lot. It’s so fun and practical, especially after I ordered a bag organizer from Senamon on Etsy. 



lxrac said:


> Oooooh WERQ it!!!!


You’re so sweet!!


----------



## missconvy

New to me OG pochette. I originally thought I’d go for amarante but I surprised myself by falling in love with the monogram.


----------



## rebecky

EmmJay said:


> Thank you! The bandeau is LV leopard print. I believe it’s still available in stores.
> View attachment 4597332
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I like this bag a lot. It’s so fun and practical, especially after I ordered a bag organizer from Senamon on Etsy.
> 
> 
> You’re so sweet!!



Can we see the inside of your PSM with the organizer? I’m debating if I want to get one myself


----------



## lxrac

*Fridge series part 4*
You want fridge photo, I give you fridge photo...boom boom...and today's bag: Porte-Documents Voyage PM in DG. He cute. His little brothers: PSM, PSPM, and PM are all sleeping in today.  
@EmmJay btw my PSM said hello to your PSM too.  
**part 3 fridge series on page 1320**


----------



## EmmJay

lxrac said:


> *Fridge series part 4*
> You want fridge photo, I give you fridge photo...boom boom...and today's bag: Porte-Documents Voyage PM in DG. He cute. His little brothers: PSM, PSPM, and PM are all sleeping in today.
> @EmmJay btw my PSM said hello to your PSM too.
> **part 3 fridge series on page 1320**
> View attachment 4597470


Love this bag. I have the strap to go with one of my Speedy’s. Keep the fridge photos coming. If we lived closer, I would schedule a play date for our PSMs.


----------



## Kidclarke

fyn72 said:


> Isn't that a ring pull on top to open the can??


Haha yes, that one has that.  That was my breakfast one.
The one in question is below inside the bag, didn't think about it not being visible. LOL.


----------



## Iamminda

lxrac said:


> *Fridge series part 4*
> You want fridge photo, I give you fridge photo...boom boom...and today's bag: Porte-Documents Voyage PM in DG. He cute. His little brothers: PSM, PSPM, and PM are all sleeping in today.
> @EmmJay btw my PSM said hello to your PSM too.
> **part 3 fridge series on page 1320**
> View attachment 4597470



Love your award-winning fridge series .  The content of your fridge is always so interesting— may I ask what does the macadamia milk taste like?  I am curious since I like m nuts.  Also have you done a Freezer series?


----------



## EmmJay

rebecky said:


> Can we see the inside of your PSM with the organizer? I’m debating if I want to get one myself


Sure!


----------



## rebecky

EmmJay said:


> Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4597621


So chic and organized, thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

rebecky said:


> So chic and organized, thank you!


My pleasure!


----------



## BleuSaphir

I have been neglecting this one for awhile. It time to use this blue checkered beauty again!


----------



## LVlover13

Out and about with this cutie. Been using her every day since I got her. She's literally the cutest backpack ever!


----------



## tmasjeg

Carrying my Zack to work today. I’m loving my new backpack.


----------



## COCOLUVR

Purselve11 said:


> My brand new Neo Alma Bb in Cherry Berry + Rainbow Brite and Twink working hard in the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4596839


OMG!! I loved rainbow brite!!
I actually had her rainbow leg warmers. Thanks for the flash back


----------



## Purselve11

lxrac said:


> *Fridge series part 4*
> You want fridge photo, I give you fridge photo...boom boom...and today's bag: Porte-Documents Voyage PM in DG. He cute. His little brothers: PSM, PSPM, and PM are all sleeping in today.
> @EmmJay btw my PSM said hello to your PSM too.
> **part 3 fridge series on page 1320**
> View attachment 4597470



That pan with the brownies though made me feel hungry!


----------



## Purselve11

COCOLUVR said:


> OMG!! I loved rainbow brite!!
> I actually had her rainbow leg warmers. Thanks for the flash back





COCOLUVR said:


> OMG!! I loved rainbow brite!!
> I actually had her rainbow leg warmers. Thanks for the flash back




You are welcome!! Lest we forget the Beast on the background too.


----------



## mindless

EmmJay said:


> Palm Springs Mini
> View attachment 4597069


Looking stylish as ever.


----------



## EmmJay

mindless said:


> Looking stylish as ever.


Thank you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

EmmJay said:


> Palm Springs Mini
> View attachment 4597069


Those leg warmers...


----------



## EmmJay

EpiFanatic said:


> Those leg warmers...


Thank you! They’re Calia by Carrie Underwood, sold at Dick’s Sporting Goods, and come in several colors. I love them!!


----------



## LV_4ever

My etain


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> My newbie insisted on a selfie with the famous Bullseye (formerly known as Spot).


So cute!  LV and Target...one of my favourite combinations.  Hope you’re enjoying your beautiful new bag!


----------



## Bags_4_life

tmasjeg said:


> Carrying my Zack to work today. I’m loving my new backpack.
> 
> View attachment 4597824


I love this photo, your face is full of lvoe!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Hope you don't mind more pics of my latest furniture pickup - really love this console's design. Happy Saturday all


----------



## EmmJay

At Target with Vivi MP and Favorite strap


----------



## 19flowers

LV_4ever said:


> My etain
> View attachment 4598098


love this!


----------



## EmmJay

LV_4ever said:


> My etain
> View attachment 4598098


Stunning!!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> So cute!  LV and Target...one of my favourite combinations.  Hope you’re enjoying your beautiful new bag!



Thanks so much ML .  I may be a monogram convert now, lol.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hope you don't mind more pics of my latest furniture pickup - really love this console's design. Happy Saturday all
> View attachment 4598128
> View attachment 4598129



I love your new furniture V .  You have great taste in furniture and purses/SLGs


----------



## Iamminda

EmmJay said:


> At Target with Vivi MP and Favorite strap
> View attachment 4598142



You always look fabulous, EJ.  I especially love your leggings today.


----------



## Porschenality

Took my Neverfull GM out to the store this afternoon. Forgot how huge it is, lol.


----------



## EmmJay

Iamminda said:


> You always look fabulous, EJ.  I especially love your leggings today.


Thank you! Leggings are from Lululemon.


----------



## Scooch

Artsy in noir after a morning of running errands


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Palm Springs Mini
> View attachment 4597069


Very cute!!!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Very cute!!!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hope you don't mind more pics of my latest furniture pickup - really love this console's design. Happy Saturday all
> View attachment 4598128
> View attachment 4598129


Nice!  Your bags are simply gorgeous too!!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> At Target with Vivi MP and Favorite strap
> View attachment 4598142


Cute, cute, and cute!!!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Cute, cute, and cute!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purselve11 said:


> My brand new Neo Alma Bb in Cherry Berry + Rainbow Brite and Twink working hard in the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4596839


So beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> My newbie insisted on a selfie with the famous Bullseye (formerly known as Spot).


Loving your newbie! So pretty in pink IM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lxrac said:


> *Fridge series part 4*
> You want fridge photo, I give you fridge photo...boom boom...and today's bag: Porte-Documents Voyage PM in DG. He cute. His little brothers: PSM, PSPM, and PM are all sleeping in today.
> @EmmJay btw my PSM said hello to your PSM too.
> **part 3 fridge series on page 1320**
> View attachment 4597470


Love your bag!
BUT....UMMMMMM... you have food in the fridge. Now that's strange!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hope you don't mind more pics of my latest furniture pickup - really love this console's design. Happy Saturday all
> View attachment 4598128
> View attachment 4598129


This picture is just soooo fresh and pretty!


----------



## EmLooker

Leo the Lion said:


> Speedy having breakfast!



Just curious: does your bag have the shiny leather or new matte leather? Love the luggage tag - I have one on order with my SA to use the same way!


----------



## EmLooker

Purselve11 said:


> My brand new Neo Alma Bb in Cherry Berry + Rainbow Brite and Twink working hard in the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4596839



Love this bag! Tried it on at boutique but ended up going with DE. Really gorgeous red and microfiber lining!


----------



## EmLooker

LucyLaLaLVoer said:


> My rainy day companion and I in the gym parking lot ready for Pilates!



I have the same bag and bandeau! Love it!


----------



## EmLooker

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hope you don't mind more pics of my latest furniture pickup - really love this console's design. Happy Saturday all
> View attachment 4598128
> View attachment 4598129



Love the pics!


----------



## l.ch.

tmasjeg said:


> Carrying my Zack to work today. I’m loving my new backpack.
> 
> View attachment 4597824


What a beautiful picture!


----------



## Pinkie*

Love this thread


----------



## 19flowers

tmasjeg said:


> Carrying my Zack to work today. I’m loving my new backpack.
> 
> View attachment 4597824



beautiful pic - congrats!


----------



## lxrac

EmmJay said:


> Love this bag. I have the strap to go with one of my Speedy’s. Keep the fridge photos coming. If we lived closer, I would schedule a play date for our PSMs.



Yezzz @EmmJay we need to set up our PSMs playdate for sure! 
I need a replacement strap for this briefcase because I lost the original one. I just don't know what the cost is.


----------



## lxrac

Iamminda said:


> Love your award-winning fridge series .  The content of your fridge is always so interesting— may I ask what does the macadamia milk taste like?  I am curious since I like m nuts.  Also have you done a Freezer series?



Thanks for your support! The macadmia milk taste nothing actually. Just like water. I like it so far. Im making a conscious effort to avoid dairy 
As far as freezer series, let me conceptualize that project!


----------



## lxrac

Purselve11 said:


> That pan with the brownies though made me feel hungry!



Thank you, you have some sharp eyes girl. The brownies are so good and they are dairy free and its a box brownies from Target. Dont tell anyone


----------



## EmmJay

lxrac said:


> Yezzz @EmmJay we need to set up our PSMs playdate for sure!
> I need a replacement strap for this briefcase because I lost the original one. I just don't know what the cost is.


Mine was $240. It took about two weeks to receive it because it is shipped in three pieces, shoulder pad, long strap, short strap. Also, it is the matte leather.


----------



## EmmJay

lxrac said:


> Thank you, you have some sharp eyes girl. The brownies are so good and they are dairy free and its a box brownies from Target. Dont tell anyone


Is the brownie mix Simple Mills? I’ve been eyeing it but haven’t bought it yet.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Loving your newbie! So pretty in pink IM!



Thank you SSSSSSM


----------



## Leo the Lion

EmLooker said:


> Just curious: does your bag have the shiny leather or new matte leather? Love the luggage tag - I have one on order with my SA to use the same way!


It is a few years old and looks more matte. I have now seen the shiny version.


----------



## uhpharm01

What is the name of the make up pouch in this video? Thank you


----------



## kbell

uhpharm01 said:


> What is the name of the make up pouch in this video? Thank you




Is it this one? 
https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/pallas-beauty-case-monogram-014696


----------



## uhpharm01

kbell said:


> Is it this one?
> https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/pallas-beauty-case-monogram-014696


Yes, I wish this came in Epi leather or empriente leather.


----------



## cheidel

N.O. Saints game day Speedy 40, purchased in 2013!  Yes, I intentionally slowed the patina process.


----------



## EmLooker

tmasjeg said:


> Carrying my Zack to work today. I’m loving my new backpack.
> 
> View attachment 4597824



Gorgeous pic!


----------



## EmLooker

Leo the Lion said:


> It is a few years old and looks more matte. I have now seen the shiny version.



Thx!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> N.O. Saints game day Speedy 40, purchased in 2013!  Yes, I intentionally slowed the patina process.


Love everything about this. Everything!!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

cheidel said:


> N.O. Saints game day Speedy 40, purchased in 2013!  Yes, I intentionally slowed the patina process.


Wow that’s a beauty!  How did you slowed the patina process?  I might need to add this to my collection!


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> N.O. Saints game day Speedy 40, purchased in 2013!  Yes, I intentionally slowed the patina process.



Love your special Speedy .  I would also like to know how to slow the patina process (I would prefer to keep vachetta “blonde” forever, lol).


----------



## bbcerisette66

In love with my Lockme ever bb [emoji4]


----------



## lxrac

bbcerisette66 said:


> View attachment 4599594
> 
> In love with my Lockme ever bb [emoji4]



Girl I want your closet. oh and your bag is cute!


----------



## bbcerisette66

lxrac said:


> Girl I want your closet. oh and your bag is cute!



Oh [emoji4] thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

lxrac said:


> Girl I want your closet. oh and your bag is cute!



+1


----------



## Kate1989

Grabbed a shake with my Surene


----------



## 19flowers

bbcerisette66 said:


> View attachment 4599594
> 
> In love with my Lockme ever bb [emoji4]


I love it, too -- looks great on you!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

19flowers said:


> I love it, too -- looks great on you!!



Thank you Flowers [emoji4]


----------



## bbcerisette66

Iamminda said:


> +1



Thank you I am minda [emoji4]


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Love your special Speedy .  I would also like to know how to slow the patina process (I would prefer to keep vachetta “blonde” forever, lol).


Thank you!  I used AppleGuard Rain & Stain Repellent on the vachetta only several times, keep her in the sleeper bag when not using.  I have carried her in the rain, as well as my mono NF and no water spots.  I spray the AppleGuard on the vachetta every time I use either bag.  It delays the patina process, but does not harm the bag in any way.  It dries instantly in a couple seconds. I’ve been spraying my Speedy 40 for the past six years and the vachetta still looks like a new recently purchased bag.   Btw, I purchased the AppleGuard from Amazon.


----------



## cheidel

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Wow that’s a beauty!  How did you slowed the patina process?  I might need to add this to my collection!


I use AppleGuard Rain & Stain Repellent on the vachetta only, not the canvas.  I initially sprayed the vachetta once or twice a month, then later only when I take her out.  I keep her in the sleeper bag in my closet so she’s not out where the air can aide in turning the patina darker.


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Love everything about this. Everything!!


Thank you!   She’s “one of a kind!”


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Thank you!   She’s “one of a kind!”


Who Dat!!


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Thank you!  I used AppleGuard Rain & Stain Repellent on the vachetta only several times, keep her in the sleeper bag when not using.  I have carried her in the rain, as well as my mono NF and no water spots.  I spray the AppleGuard on the vachetta every time I use either bag.  It delays the patina process, but does not harm the bag in any way.  It dries instantly in a couple seconds. I’ve been spraying my Speedy 40 for the past six years and the vachetta still looks like a new recently purchased bag.   Btw, I purchased the AppleGuard from Amazon.



Thanks for this info.  Luckily, I have Appleguard at home.  Maybe I will spray my 3-year old vachetta straps with it the next time I use it.  If only I knew about this, I could have slowed down the aging process, lol.  I don’t use that bag very much so I was surprised that the straps “age” naturally regardless.  Thx again.


----------



## fyn72

Carrying light just to grab an icy drink


----------



## 23adeline

2 weeks s ago, shopping at LV boutique


----------



## 23adeline

Trying out Aftergame sneakers at LV store 2 weeks ago



Brought them home


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Speedy


Looking wonderful!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Work_For_Purse said:


> Me traveling to LA for quick trip.



Love the maps collection! [emoji170]


----------



## frivofrugalista

23adeline said:


> 2 weeks s ago, shopping at LV boutique
> View attachment 4600158



Lovely Twin!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> N.O. Saints game day Speedy 40, purchased in 2013!  Yes, I intentionally slowed the patina process.


Amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> View attachment 4599594
> 
> In love with my Lockme ever bb [emoji4]


So effortlessly chic!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> So effortlessly chic!



Thank you [emoji5][emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Starbux32

MP at a newly renovated Statbucks with my new pink Starbucks cup! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Starbux32 said:


> My MP with canvas strap and new pink bling bling cup! This thing looks incredible under a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4600326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black light! Happy Thanksgiving!!!


Ooh nice  LVoe everything in this pic! 
Happy Thanksgiving to you as well


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Vernis business card holder in Amarante


----------



## EmmJay

Last day at work until next Thursday so I’m going super casual with PSM.


----------



## EmLooker

tua said:


> Vernis business card holder in Amarante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4600542



Beautiful pic!


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Ooh nice  LVoe everything in this pic!
> Happy Thanksgiving to you as well


Thank you


----------



## lxrac

EmmJay said:


> Last day at work until next Thursday so I’m going super casual with PSM.
> View attachment 4600593



Fancyyyyyyy!


----------



## EmmJay

lxrac said:


> Fancyyyyyyy!


Like you!!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for this info.  Luckily, I have Appleguard at home.  Maybe I will spray my 3-year old vachetta straps with it the next time I use it.  If only I knew about this, I could have slowed down the aging process, lol.  I don’t use that bag very much so I was surprised that the straps “age” naturally regardless.  Thx again.


You can also spray it when you’re not using it.


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> Trying out Aftergame sneakers at LV store 2 weeks ago
> View attachment 4600191
> 
> 
> Brought them home
> View attachment 4600192


Congrats!  Love them!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Last day at work until next Thursday so I’m going super casual with PSM.
> View attachment 4600593


Casual and cute!  The pretty sneakers “pop” nicely with that jacket!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Casual and cute!  The pretty sneakers “pop” nicely with that jacket!


Thank you!


----------



## lv_katie

It's raining!  Out with my trusty speedy b 35


----------



## Roxannek

I still love her every time I carry her! Love the wide adjustable strap for both of my PM’s also! We are at the beautiful Hotel Galvez in Galveston, Tx. Enjoying a delicious cocktail and spa day! Happy Thanksgiving PF friends!


----------



## Kidclarke

Got off early today so decided to visit the local park in the rain.


----------



## EmLooker

On our way to see the Mr. Rogers movie. Bringing my new MIF Speedy B25 along - complete with a pack of Kleenex because it is sure to be a tearjerker! Also packed my Emilie in Fuschia, a Vera Bradley cosmetic pouch, reading glasses, and a big scarf for the theater (not shown). Pack of gum in the small zippered compartment.


----------



## LVlover13

Like to look at the opening of my nano noe. That pop of color always makes me happy


----------



## EmLooker

Dinner at True Food after the movie. Fish tacos, butternut squash soup, and prickly pear soda. Yum!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes, I wish this came in Epi leather or empriente leather.


Pallas beauty case..


----------



## uhpharm01

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas beauty case..


Yes that one.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

First time out, even if I bought it last Aptil.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Here’s the pic ..


----------



## ddebartolo

Taking my new Montaigne BB out for Black Friday shopping!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My shopping buddy in the midst of Black Friday mayhem Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## bbcerisette66

ddebartolo said:


> Taking my new Montaigne BB out for Black Friday shopping!



Beautiful bag !!! I hope you had a nice day !!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Trying this new combo for dinner out tonight: Valentino-inspired strap & LV Twist
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Haha don't mind my shearling slippers. Have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## EmmJay

At my favorite ice cream shop in SoCal wearing my bumbag WT.


----------



## 1LV

My Black Friday


----------



## ddebartolo

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful bag !!! I hope you had a nice day !!!


Thank you so much! Yes I did!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

LVlover13 said:


> Like to look at the opening of my nano noe. That pop of color always makes me happy


Omg soo cute!  I love this tiny thing!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Trying this new combo for dinner out tonight: Valentino-inspired strap & LV Twist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4603017
> View attachment 4603024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha don't mind my shearling slippers. Have a fab weekend everyone


Love that strap, and it looks great on your bag!!!


----------



## pink_cupcakes

Playtime with mini speedy at the park


----------



## Pinkie*

I just bought it


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

cheidel said:


> Love that strap, and it looks great on your bag!!!


TY! Happy to get your thumbs-up, kind Cheidel


Pinkie* said:


> I just bought it


Nice!! Congrats on your new beauty, Pinkie


----------



## atlpeach

Nashvillin’ it up in Tennessee with my favorite handbag - my Neverfull DE GM.  Yep, these bags are everywhere, but I don’t care.  Love her anyway!


----------



## EmmJay

World Tour bumbag takes on Hollywood.


----------



## ctimec

love my Alma bb in epi! (And with Chanel flats!)


----------



## MooMooVT

Pinkie* said:


> I just bought it


GORGEOUS!


----------



## bbcerisette66

ctimec said:


> love my Alma bb in epi! (And with Chanel flats!)



Of course !!! Such a classy and gorgeous bag !!! I love it [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Pinkie*

MooMooVT said:


> GORGEOUS!


Thank You


----------



## ctimec

bbcerisette66 said:


> Of course !!! Such a classy and gorgeous bag !!! I love it [emoji4][emoji106]


Thank you!


----------



## EmLooker

ddebartolo said:


> Taking my new Montaigne BB out for Black Friday shopping!



Darling!


----------



## EmLooker

Pinkie* said:


> I just bought it



Beautiful color!


----------



## Pinkie*

EmLooker said:


> Beautiful color!


Thank You


----------



## EmLooker

bbcerisette66 said:


> Of course !!! Such a classy and gorgeous bag !!! I love it [emoji4][emoji106]



This!


----------



## cheidel

Pinkie* said:


> I just bought it


Gorgeous in blue!!!


----------



## baghabitz34

Pinkie* said:


> I just bought it


So pretty! What color is that?


----------



## fyn72

First day of summer but it’s felt like summer for the past month!!


----------



## Yuki85

cheidel said:


> N.O. Saints game day Speedy 40, purchased in 2013!  Yes, I intentionally slowed the patina process.



Love your speedy! May I ask how did you get the painting on it? Wanna do it for my Speedy as well!


----------



## ifahima

Off to a wedding ceremony


----------



## EmmJay

Yuki85 said:


> Love your speedy! May I ask how did you get the painting on it? Wanna do it for my Speedy as well!


Be mindful that when you custom paint any LV products it voids the warranty for defects and any future repairs. If you can remove the paint, then you would have to do so before requesting a repair. Most people who custom paint their LVs do so knowing this and couldn’t care less.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Comfy Sunday look. Happy December 1st


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Comfy Sunday look. Happy December 1st
> View attachment 4604226



I really love the look of this blue against the cream .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> I really love the look of this blue against the cream .


Thank you for saying, sweet Minda I love the pop of blue too. Have a great December kick off week


----------



## 19flowers

fyn72 said:


> First day of summer but it’s felt like summer for the past month!!


love this!


----------



## cheidel

Yuki85 said:


> Love your speedy! May I ask how did you get the painting on it? Wanna do it for my Speedy as well![/
> 
> It’s definitely a personal decision.  I sent my bag to an Artist in Florida after seeing the NF he painted for BJ Taylor on YouTube video.  Her bag is gorgeous, see video.


  and also on FB:
http://www.losangelesarthouse.com/


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Be mindful that when you custom paint any LV products it voids the warranty for defects and any future repairs. If you can remove the paint, then you would have to do so before requesting a repair. Most people who custom paint their LVs do so knowing this and couldn’t care less.


True, it voids any LV future repairs.  I knew this before I decided to have it painted five years ago, and I take especially good care of this one.


----------



## MmeM124

Sunday at the museum with my vintage speedy 35 (she looks good for 30 right?)


----------



## EmmJay

Bumbag WT takes on LV Rodeo Drive with my beautiful and kind CA, Pavlina, who understands my commitment of not revealing my identity.


----------



## MooMooVT

MmeM124 said:


> Sunday at the museum with my vintage speedy 35 (she looks good for 30 right?)


She looks AMAZING for 30!!


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Bumbag WT takes on LV Rodeo Drive with my beautiful and kind CA, Pavlina, who understands my commitment of not revealing my identity.
> View attachment 4604530
> View attachment 4604531


Great Pictures as always 
Gotta :: that tree!


----------



## cheidel

MmeM124 said:


> Sunday at the museum with my vintage speedy 35 (she looks good for 30 right?)


Yes, she looks great for 30!!!  I also love Vintage LV bags!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Bumbag WT takes on LV Rodeo Drive with my beautiful and kind CA, Pavlina, who understands my commitment of not revealing my identity.
> View attachment 4604530
> View attachment 4604531


Very cute pics!  Love the LV tree, and I totally respect your commitment.


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> Great Pictures as always
> Gotta :: that tree!


Thank you! I love that tree. They will be selling it to one lucky person after Christmas.


----------



## bbcerisette66

EmmJay said:


> Bumbag WT takes on LV Rodeo Drive with my beautiful and kind CA, Pavlina, who understands my commitment of not revealing my identity.
> View attachment 4604530
> View attachment 4604531



Lucky woman !!!! And I love Pavlina !!!


----------



## Pinkie*

baghabitz34 said:


> So pretty! What color is that?


Thank You, denim


----------



## EmmJay

bbcerisette66 said:


> Lucky woman !!!! And I love Pavlina !!!


Her kindness compliments her beauty. Kind people are my kind of people.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EmmJay said:


> Her kindness compliments her beauty. Kind people are my kind of people.


So well said EmmJay! The world needs more kindness and appreciation like this


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Last day at work until next Thursday so I’m going super casual with PSM.
> View attachment 4600593


CUUUTTTEE!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4600319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP at a newly renovated Statbucks with my new pink Starbucks cup! Happy Thanksgiving!


PRETTY!!!


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> CUUUTTTEE!!!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Thank you! I love that tree. They will be selling it to one lucky person after Christmas.


Hope they send it to you!!!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Hope they send it to you!!!


I doubt it but I can always dream.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB brightening my day.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB brightening my day.


Very cheErry indeed! What a great choice you've made in picking such a unique beauty, SM. Those knit cherries are tdf


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Very cheErry indeed! What a great choice you've made in picking such a unique beauty, SM. Those knit cherries are tdf


Oh my GOSH! Love your pun!!!!! 
And thank you!!!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> PRETTY!!!


Thanks


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB brightening my day.


Pretty bag, and love the cute charm!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Pretty bag, and love the cute charm!


Thank you!
As @MyBelongs to Louis said, the cherry charm makes it more cheerryyy!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB brightening my day.



This Alma is really lovely  and special (I always love these unique limited edition bags).


----------



## ctimec

Trusty companions Chucks and Neonoe!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This Alma is really lovely  and special (I always love these unique limited edition bags).


Thank you!


----------



## ColdSteel

My first piece of LV jewelry (new to me)... the LV and Me hashtag necklace!

love the heft and chain length. Sorry, posting from mobile and I can’t figure out how to rotate it on TPF.

Makes me happy to put it on. It's fun!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB brightening my day.



Such a cute Alma. Beautiful colour !!!


----------



## QueenieQ

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB brightening my day.


Such a cute piece!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Such a cute Alma. Beautiful colour !!!


Thank you!



QueenieQ said:


> Such a cute piece!


Thank you!


----------



## LV_4ever

I used to keep my pink bags for spring and summer, but have really been enjoying wearing them year round this year.


----------



## jaserendipituy

I officially have joined the palm spring club. I ordered it online last week and received it yesterday.


----------



## 1LV

waiting to check in


----------



## cheidel

1LV said:


> waiting to check in
> View attachment 4606153


Lovely travel pieces!!!!


----------



## fyn72

Heatwave here in Queensland so escaped to the shops!


----------



## EmmJay

Still with my WT bumbag.


----------



## ulla

There is neonoe in the background [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

ulla said:


> There is neonoe in the background [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607396



OMG. That is cute!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## ulla

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> OMG. That is cute!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Thank You very much [emoji4] regards Ula


----------



## hers4eva

To all the fabulous ladies and gents on this lovely forum, today is my 5th birthday!
I am happy to share some of my cupcake with you all 





Have a lovely day,
Tzu Boy


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fyn72 said:


> Heatwave here in Queensland so escaped to the shops!


Love your summery outfit, F! Azure really pops on that pretty dress (or romper)


EmmJay said:


> Still with my WT bumbag.
> View attachment 4607279


Another amazing shot! You seriously take the best scenic pics with  your gorgeous bags, EJ Safe travels!


hers4eva said:


> To all the fabulous ladies and gents on this lovely forum, today is my 5th birthday!Tzu Boy


Happy 5th Birthday cutie! LOL that glitter hat is everything


----------



## hers4eva

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy 5th Birthday cutie! LOL that glitter hat is everything



 *Thank you*


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Still with my WT bumbag.
> View attachment 4607279


Lovely backgrounds on all your pics!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Today's work bag.


----------



## Pinkie*




----------



## pink_cupcakes

Trevi PM for coffee meeting today.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Poor Epi took a drenching in the rain, but still perfectly fine.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Saumur and butterflies...


----------



## Islandbreeze

ulla said:


> There is neonoe in the background [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607396


Adorable!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Pinkie* said:


>


Beautiful color!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My new LV Twist  monogram python. I bought this from Lisbon!!! I'm so lucky to have this precious exotic!!


----------



## Joeli7

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My new LV Twist  monogram python. I bought this from Lisbon!!! I'm so lucky to have this precious exotic!!


The bandeau works really well with your unique Twist, can you share the name of it?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Joeli7 said:


> The bandeau works really well with your unique Twist, can you share the name of it?


I think it's called LV buildings bandeau.


----------



## couturequeen

Grabbing a bite before the holiday party with my Trunk Wallet.


----------



## l.ch.

Pinkie* said:


>


What a beautiful color!


----------



## Pinkie*

Islandbreeze said:


> Beautiful color!


Thank you


----------



## Pinkie*

l.ch. said:


> What a beautiful color!


Thank you


----------



## QueenieQ

On My Side to the bistro for a lunch with DD.


(Need to practice my bow knotting !)


----------



## bbcerisette66

QueenieQ said:


> On My Side to the bistro for a lunch with DD.
> View attachment 4608949
> 
> (Need to practice my bow knotting !)
> View attachment 4608948


Such a gorgeous bag !!!


----------



## QueenieQ

bbcerisette66 said:


> Such a gorgeous bag !!!


Thanks! it's my first LV and I am completely hooked!


----------



## bbcerisette66

QueenieQ said:


> Thanks! it's my first LV and I am completely hooked!



I can understand !!! Congrats !!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Lol.  I got my husband to model this for me.  My own version! Multipochette accessories x Christmas animation.


----------



## EmmJay

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Lol.  I got my husband to model this for me.  My own version! Multipochette accessories x Christmas animation.


Love it!!


----------



## LV_4ever




----------



## fyn72

After 2 Horrible days over 40 degrees Celsius enjoying a nice dinner in aircon!


----------



## trippinonsunshine

I have always wanted to post one of these LV in action pictures . My turn


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Came to Wynn Las Vegas LV to visit our lovely SA to order a matching zippy wallet.  They are all trying hard to get this hard to get piece. This bag is a show stopper,  she got praises from all the SAs tonight!


----------



## fyn72

Healthy start breakfast on a Sunday morning with some friends, good grab and go the mini Pochette


----------



## cheidel

rx4dsoul said:


> Today's work bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607848


Lovely!!!


----------



## cheidel

fyn72 said:


> Healthy start breakfast on a Sunday morning with some friends, good grab and go the mini Pochette


Looks delicious!!!


----------



## misstrine85

Running errands ❤️


----------



## shesaiddestroy

Vernis Alma BB with epi strap! First day out!


----------



## DKMChristin

Taking in the view with my Pochette Métis


----------



## miumiu2046

misstrine85 said:


> Running errands ❤️


Still looks good as new!


----------



## misstrine85

miumiu2046 said:


> Still looks good as new!


It does! It is from June 2005 (if I remember correctly). Epi is hardwearing! ❤️


----------



## DrTr

ulla said:


> There is neonoe in the background [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607396


How festive! Love it.


----------



## DrTr

hers4eva said:


> To all the fabulous ladies and gents on this lovely forum, today is my 5th birthday!
> I am happy to share some of my cupcake with you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely day,
> Tzu Boy


What a cutie 5 year old  - but would he share his mPA


----------



## DrTr

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My new LV Twist  monogram python. I bought this from Lisbon!!! I'm so lucky to have this precious exotic!!


Wowza!  Gorgeous.


----------



## DrTr

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Lol.  I got my husband to model this for me.  My own version! Multipochette accessories x Christmas animation.


A new career in his future - love your creation!!


----------



## DrTr

shesaiddestroy said:


> Vernis Alma BB with epi strap! First day out!


What a fabulous little bag - every time I see it I like it more!  I got the FP in this Vernis and it truly is gorgeous IRL isn’t it!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Took my Croisette out yesterday to work and today on errands at Target and to board game night. First time I've really used it, and I love the size!


----------



## DrTr

Work work work (to pay for all my LV ) Since I run my own business, I always declare Friday’s casual Friday’s!  The PM is such a functional and light bag yet carries everything I need. I was also off to the salon for a pedi on an off hour, and I had her strapped for cross body to keep her off the floor. Love everyone’s LV in action, somehow I missed this thread until lately!! I’m trying to rotate bags, too many lovelies too little time! Keep ‘me coming - it’s a wonderful thread!!


----------



## DrTr

DKMChristin said:


> View attachment 4610048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking in the view with my Pochette Métis


Welcome! Love both the view, and the two of you look great together, not to mention your PM!!! We are bag twins


----------



## hers4eva

DrTr said:


> What a cutie 5 year old  - but would he share his mPA




Awwww  thank you 

What is a mPA  ??


----------



## DrTr

hers4eva said:


> Awwww  thank you
> 
> What is a mPA  ??


Of course - I’m such a dog person!  And I meant mini pochette accessoire  I figure he might carries his keys and treats in it so would prefer not to share.


----------



## hers4eva

DrTr said:


> Of course - I’m such a dog person!  And I meant mini pochette accessoire  I figure he might carries his keys and treats in it so would prefer not to share.




 Now we understand 

Woof  .... I keep my comb, cotton balls, eye powder, top knot bands and cologne in my mPA 
Oh and my beautiful LV bows if I have room 

Thank you again....


----------



## LV_BB

Tried a new ramen place with nano speedy


----------



## EmmJay

Nano Speedy was my bag of the day. Inside is my iPhone, mini pochette, key pouch, multi cles rabat, and sunglasses. It’s tiny but mighty.


----------



## TrixyG

misstrine85 said:


> Running errands ❤️


I have using this exact bag this week... also bought in 2005


----------



## Gib71

My first LV ❤


----------



## thebeautyjunkee

First time to take this baby on a spin. Running errands for my biz!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Nano Speedy was my bag of the day. Inside is my iPhone, mini pochette, key pouch, multi cles rabat, and sunglasses. It’s tiny but mighty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4610294


Too cute!!!


----------



## cheidel

Gib71 said:


> My first LV ❤


Absolutely stunning!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Too cute!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Nano Speedy was my bag of the day. Inside is my iPhone, mini pochette, key pouch, multi cles rabat, and sunglasses. It’s tiny but mighty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4610294


It’s adorable - didn’t know it fit so much!


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> It’s adorable - didn’t know it fit so much!


Thank you! Yes, it holds a lot. Check out these pics on bohegirl IG to see more of what fits inside. She has a lot of pics of the nano speedy.


----------



## shayna07

Christmas shopping with my hubby and Miss giant speedy b30! I love this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today I used my Alma BB again.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I used my Alma BB again.


Oooh love your decor SM! It's so creative & original - gives me magical fairy-forest vibes. 
Still swooning over your Alma bb as well Have a great festive week, my friend.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Oooh love your decor SM! It's so creative & original - gives me magical fairy-forest vibes.
> Still swooning over your Alma bb as well Have a great festive week, my friend.


Thank you!!!!
I got the idea from your Antoinette tree!! I didn't have any pink decor items and I was too busy/lazy, so I just improvised!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!!!!
> I got the idea from your Antoinette tree!! I didn't have any pink decor items and I was too busy/lazy, so I just improvised!


You're truly amazing! I LOVE it


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> You're truly amazing! I LOVE it


Awww! Thank you!


----------



## Porschenality

My Mono Neverfull GM feeling festive.


----------



## Poochie231080

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I used my Alma BB again.



love this!!!


----------



## Poochie231080

Work companions


----------



## Yuki85

Today only with a wallet at the post office [emoji9]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Poochie231080 said:


> love this!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Poochie231080 said:


> Work companions


I love them both!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I used my Alma BB again.


Adorable!!!


----------



## musiclover

Olaf and Speedy at the grocery store on the way home from work yesterday.


----------



## lxrac

musiclover said:


> View attachment 4611844
> 
> Olaf and Speedy at the grocery store on the way home from work yesterday.



Ok hold up! Olaf is my fave character on Frozen! I wanna cry can I cry?


----------



## LV_4ever

Christmas shopping


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> View attachment 4611844
> 
> Olaf and Speedy at the grocery store on the way home from work yesterday.


Too cute  — love seeing them both ML


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> View attachment 4611844
> 
> Olaf and Speedy at the grocery store on the way home from work yesterday.


So cute! What a nice display for a grocery store.


----------



## lxrac

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute! What a nice display for a grocery store.



I know right! which grocery store is that at coz in my neighborhood walmart they don't have Olaf greeting me hahaha


----------



## campfire

My trusty Alma bb out and about yesterday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

campfire said:


> My trusty Alma bb out and about yesterday!
> View attachment 4612072


You look adorable!


----------



## EmLooker

Out to dinner with my son - he’s 8 years old and loves all my LV goodies! Pictured here: Speedy 30 DE and Sarah Wallet in Amarante vernis.
View attachment 4612297


----------



## EmLooker

Not sure why my pic wouldn’t post the first time. Trying again!


----------



## Elliebear

Christmas mini haul - nano speedy and the Vivienne coin purse.


----------



## pink_cupcakes

Spreading some Holiday cheer with this gorgeous Miroir Speedy


----------



## fyn72

Elliebear said:


> Christmas mini haul - nano speedy and the Vivienne coin purse.


Adorable pair!


----------



## fyn72

Dressed up nano speedy but do prefer nothing on there, very cute


----------



## Sunshine mama

Elliebear said:


> Christmas mini haul - nano speedy and the Vivienne coin purse.





fyn72 said:


> Dressed up nano speedy but do prefer nothing on there, very cute



TOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Too cute  — love seeing them both ML





Sunshine mama said:


> So cute! What a nice display for a grocery store.


Thank you, Ladies!   It was quite a surprise to see Olaf.


----------



## musiclover

lxrac said:


> Ok hold up! Olaf is my fave character on Frozen! I wanna cry can I cry?





lxrac said:


> I know right! which grocery store is that at coz in my neighborhood walmart they don't have Olaf greeting me hahaha


I love Olaf, too!  I think he is symbolic of how we often really feel—yes, I want to cry!

This is a local grocery store chain Save-On Foods here in British Columbia, Canada.


----------



## lxrac

musiclover said:


> I love Olaf, too!  I think he is symbolic of how we often really feel—yes, I want to cry!
> 
> This is a local grocery store chain Save-On Foods here in British Columbia, Canada.



Ahh girl I love British Columbia. Makes me want to go visit again! Say hi to Olaf for me when you see him next time


----------



## musiclover

lxrac said:


> Ahh girl I love British Columbia. Makes me want to go visit again! Say hi to Olaf for me when you see him next time


We’d love to have you back for a visit!  The Christmas lights are making everything particularly festive right now, despite the rain.  I will definitely pass on your warm greetings and love to Olaf!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My Artsy


----------



## cheidel

pink_cupcakes said:


> Spreading some Holiday cheer with this gorgeous Miroir Speedy


Very pretty!!!


----------



## cheidel

fyn72 said:


> Dressed up nano speedy but do prefer nothing on there, very cute


Very pretty and looks lovely with the bandeau!


----------



## cheidel

Carrieshaver said:


> My Artsy


Looks great on you!


----------



## EmmJay

Sunrise hike in Hawaii with my Multi Pochette.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EmmJay said:


> Sunrise hike in Hawaii with my Multi Pochette.
> View attachment 4613014


Aloha This is your most gorgeous pic to date, EJ! LVoe


----------



## fyn72

EmmJay said:


> Sunrise hike in Hawaii with my Multi Pochette.
> View attachment 4613014


Wow! Amazing picture! And you look great!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Sunrise hike in Hawaii with my Multi Pochette.
> View attachment 4613014


Always such beautiful backgrounds, love the Pochette!


----------



## musiclover

EmmJay said:


> Sunrise hike in Hawaii with my Multi Pochette.
> View attachment 4613014


What an amazing photo!  Hawaii and Louis Vuitton - a great combination!


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Aloha This is your most gorgeous pic to date, EJ! LVoe





fyn72 said:


> Wow! Amazing picture! And you look great!





cheidel said:


> Always such beautiful backgrounds, love the Pochette!





musiclover said:


> What an amazing photo!  Hawaii and Louis Vuitton - a great combination!



Thank you so much! I’m enjoying my family and the warm weather.


----------



## EveyB

EmmJay said:


> Thank you so much! I’m enjoying my family and the warm weather.


Family is the most important, have a wonderful time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Sunrise hike in Hawaii with my Multi Pochette.
> View attachment 4613014


Such a beautiful EVERYTHING! 
But I'm more impressed with your fearlessness of height!
The location looks pretty precipitous!!!!!
I'd be on my hands and knees hugging the ground!


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Sunrise hike in Hawaii with my Multi Pochette.
> View attachment 4613014


What a gorgeous place, and you look marvelous as usual!  I can almost feel the breeze, and the water looks lovely too. The MP is a perfect travel/hiking companion. Thanks for sharing a moment in paradise


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using my vernis key holder in a non LV bag today.


----------



## misstrine85

On our way to my fiancés hometown to get married tomorrow with my vintage Speedy 35


----------



## Sunshine mama

misstrine85 said:


> On our way to my fiancés hometown to get married tomorrow with my vintage Speedy 35


Oh my goodness! Congratulations!!!!
May your new life be filled with many blessings and true happiness and joy!!!


----------



## debsmith

Heading out for (yet another) Target run.


----------



## EmLooker

Elliebear said:


> Christmas mini haul - nano speedy and the Vivienne coin purse.



That coin purse is adorable!!


----------



## EmLooker

fyn72 said:


> Dressed up nano speedy but do prefer nothing on there, very cute



That looks sooooo pretty!


----------



## Purrsey




----------



## bbcerisette66

misstrine85 said:


> On our way to my fiancés hometown to get married tomorrow with my vintage Speedy 35



Congrats


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my vernis key holder in a non LV bag today.


 love it!  Your bag is fun too! The color is gorgeous, fingers crossed I asked Santa for a Vicotrine wallet in that leather and color. 



misstrine85 said:


> On our way to my fiancés hometown to get married tomorrow with my vintage Speedy 35


 congratulations and best wishes!  Great bag, hope your wedding is fabulous. 



debsmith said:


> Heading out for (yet another) Target run.


Love your bag and the boots!



Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4613572


What a gorgeous little bag - is that a clic clac a pois twilly I see?  Looks great on your handle.


----------



## EmmJay

misstrine85 said:


> On our way to my fiancés hometown to get married tomorrow with my vintage Speedy 35


BEST WISHES!!!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a beautiful EVERYTHING!
> But I'm more impressed with your fearlessness of height!
> The location looks pretty precipitous!!!!!
> I'd be on my hands and knees hugging the ground!


I would be hugging the ground with ya, afraid of heights!!!!


----------



## cheidel

misstrine85 said:


> On our way to my fiancés hometown to get married tomorrow with my vintage Speedy 35


Congratulations!!!!  Wishing you a lifetime of happiness!!!  Love the Vintage Speedy’s!


----------



## 19flowers

misstrine85 said:


> On our way to my fiancés hometown to get married tomorrow with my vintage Speedy 35


What a happy time for both of you -- congratulations and best wishes!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

debsmith said:


> Heading out for (yet another) Target run.


Love the bag/boots combo! Love going to Target!



Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4613572


Such a cute bag!



DrTr said:


> love it!  Your bag is fun too! The color is gorgeous, fingers crossed I asked Santa for a Vicotrine wallet in that leather and color.


Thank you! Hope you get it!



cheidel said:


> I would be hugging the ground with ya, afraid of heights!!!!


You and I can go hiking a small neighborhood hill!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

misstrine85 said:


> On our way to my fiancés hometown to get married tomorrow with my vintage Speedy 35


Congratulations!!


----------



## EmmJay

Multi Pochette catching waves.


----------



## pehtomi

EmmJay said:


> Multi Pochette catching waves.
> View attachment 4614005


Wau What a stunning picture! Beautiful scenery and model


----------



## Purrsey

DrTr said:


> love it!  Your bag is fun too! The color is gorgeous, fingers crossed I asked Santa for a Vicotrine wallet in that leather and color.
> 
> congratulations and best wishes!  Great bag, hope your wedding is fabulous.
> 
> 
> Love your bag and the boots!
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous little bag - is that a clic clac a pois twilly I see?  Looks great on your handle.




Wooo sharp eye  This is the LE version Twilly from its flagship store @ Milan with “Milan” printed on it


----------



## pink_cupcakes

Shining shimmering splendid ♥️


----------



## littleblackbag

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my vernis key holder in a non LV bag today.


Ooh is that a Medea bag?


----------



## littleblackbag

debsmith said:


> Heading out for (yet another) Target run.


Loving your DM's!


----------



## DrTr

Purrsey said:


> Wooo sharp eye  This is the LE version Twilly from its flagship store @ Milan with “Milan” printed on it


How funny - I have that twilly, not LE, in a different CW and it was fun to see yours on your bag! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Sunshine mama

littleblackbag said:


> Ooh is that a Medea bag?


Yes it is!


----------



## Sunshine mama

pink_cupcakes said:


> Shining shimmering splendid ♥️


Wow! That bag just belongs there as a show piece!


----------



## debsmith

littleblackbag said:


> Loving your DM's!


  Thank you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thai, anyone? 
Some yummy pics for us food-LVoers Happy Saturday friends


----------



## EmmJay

pehtomi said:


> Wau What a stunning picture! Beautiful scenery and model


Thank you!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Chinese food for breakfast and Ms. Bleu Vert!!


----------



## 19flowers

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Chinese food for breakfast and Ms. Bleu Vert!!


love this beauty!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thai, anyone?
> Some yummy pics for us food-LVoers Happy Saturday friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614548
> View attachment 4614547


I just love this bag!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Multi Pochette catching waves.
> View attachment 4614005


Beautiful pic, pretty blue waters!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> I just love this bag!


Sending the >>LVoe>>>> right back at you, sweet SM 
Hope your festive weekend continues to be fantastic! _11 Days 'till Christmas!!_


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Beautiful pic, pretty blue waters!


Thank you!


----------



## littleblackbag

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes it is!


Sorry to be off topic, but how do you like it? Can you fit much in it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

littleblackbag said:


> Sorry to be off topic, but how do you like it? Can you fit much in it?


No problem!
I would say that it fits about 1.5 to 2 x more than the Alma BBs. It’s about the size of an Alma BB, but taller.
And yeah, I love it so far. The side magnets are very strong, so privacy is no issue. And I just love the fun factor of this bag.


----------



## littleblackbag

Sunshine mama said:


> No problem!
> I would say that it fits about 1.5 to 2 x more than the Alma BBs. It’s about the size of an Alma BB, but taller.
> And yeah, I love it so far. The side magnets are very strong, so privacy is no issue. And I just love the fun factor of this bag.


Okay, thanks for that. XX


----------



## EmLooker

debsmith said:


> Heading out for (yet another) Target run.



‘Tis the season!


----------



## EmLooker

pink_cupcakes said:


> Shining shimmering splendid [emoji813]️



Gorgeous pic!


----------



## EmLooker

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thai, anyone?
> Some yummy pics for us food-LVoers Happy Saturday friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614548
> View attachment 4614547



Your bag coordinates beautifully with the vibrant colors of the food!


----------



## EmLooker

Stepping out of LV last night in Austin, TX after a fun day spent with my mom. Wearing my Alma BB DE. 

A new NF and bandeau are in the shopping bag! I was a little nervous walking to my car, which was parked soooo far away!


----------



## ditzydi

Went out of town for my graduation.  Had no idea where to eat and then I saw one of my favorite taco places from home.  So we had to eat there and have a margarita after being on the road for 5 hours.


----------



## pink_cupcakes

Bringing out this beauty today.


----------



## Christofle

pink_cupcakes said:


> Bringing out this beauty today.



Gorgeous watercolour


----------



## coconutsforlv

Doing a little christmas shopping ❤️


----------



## 19flowers

pink_cupcakes said:


> Bringing out this beauty today.


so pretty - one of my favorites!!


----------



## EmLooker

ditzydi said:


> Went out of town for my graduation.  Had no idea where to eat and then I saw one of my favorite taco places from home.  So we had to eat there and have a margarita after being on the road for 5 hours.



Beautiful bag!


----------



## cheidel

coconutsforlv said:


> Doing a little christmas shopping ❤️


Beautiful!!!


----------



## DrTr

coconutsforlv said:


> Doing a little christmas shopping ❤️


Love it!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Merry Monogram Monday!


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4616025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Monogram Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4616024


Absolutely love it!!


----------



## EmLooker

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4616025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Monogram Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4616024



Wow - those are stunning!


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4616025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Monogram Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4616024



Such a beautiful haul !!!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4616025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Monogram Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4616024


Gorgeous!!!  Especially the pink scarf!!!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4616025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Monogram Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4616024



Marvelous Monogram .  Love that pink scarf (and your blue one too ).  Safe trip V if you are travelling this holiday season .


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4616025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Monogram Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4616024


FAB!!!


----------



## 7h5f921

kirigami large pouch with a pallas strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

7h5f921 said:


> View attachment 4616563
> 
> kirigami large pouch with a pallas strap.


Love this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4616025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Monogram Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4616024


Such a beautiful magazine-like photo MyBelongs to Louis!


----------



## baghabitz34

misstrine85 said:


> On our way to my fiancés hometown to get married tomorrow with my vintage Speedy 35


Congrats! Best wishes for your wedding!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My husband flying with Jet Suite X with his keepall split!!


----------



## vivianwynn

First Louis Vuitton bag I’ve ever purchased. Was playing around with the gift box bow lol.


----------



## Whereami

couturequeen said:


> Grabbing a bite before the holiday party with my Trunk Wallet.


This is really cute.


----------



## Whereami

Cooshcouture said:


> View attachment 4592129
> View attachment 4592130
> 
> My own version of Multi Pochette Accessories. LOL


I really like this a lot.


----------



## Pinkie*

BR


----------



## shayna07

At the doctors office with my speedy b 25! Love the patina on this bag! It is aging so well!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My own version of Christmas tree!!


----------



## LVforValentine

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My own version of Christmas tree!!


Sorry for being off topic but do you mind sharing what you use the saddle box for? I've been looking at them for a long time to use as small side table/blanket storage to an upholstered chair but Im not sure if it will be sturdy enough.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB kind of day.


----------



## EmmJay

Diamondhead crater hike with Bumbag World Tour.


----------



## pink_cupcakes

A bit overdressed in the supermarket


----------



## fabuleux

My TP26 ready to cross the Atlantic! 
Bon voyage à moi!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

LVforValentine said:


> Sorry for being off topic but do you mind sharing what you use the saddle box for? I've been looking at them for a long time to use as small side table/blanket storage to an upholstered chair but Im not sure if it will be sturdy enough.


I use it for laundry as a dirty hamper.  But you can use it as a side table or storage for linens.  It's not sturdy enough for a chair.


----------



## coconutsforlv

fabuleux said:


> My TP26 ready to cross the Atlantic!
> Bon voyage à moi!
> 
> View attachment 4617456


Love it!


----------



## cheidel

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My husband flying with Jet Suite X with his keepall split!!


That’s a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## cheidel

vivianwynn said:


> View attachment 4616900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Louis Vuitton bag I’ve ever purchased. Was playing around with the gift box bow lol.


Congrats!!! The LV ribbon bow looks cute!


----------



## cheidel

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My own version of Christmas tree!!


Now that’s a gorgeous Christmas tree!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB kind of day.


Just adorable!!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Diamondhead crater hike with Bumbag World Tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4617281


Ms EmmJay you are the bomb!  Another stunning background!!!


----------



## cheidel

fabuleux said:


> My TP26 ready to cross the Atlantic!
> Bon voyage à moi!
> 
> View attachment 4617456


Love it, and the black and white pic!


----------



## Justin392

BOTD: Vintage Speedy 25


----------



## bbcerisette66

fabuleux said:


> My TP26 ready to cross the Atlantic!
> Bon voyage à moi!
> 
> View attachment 4617456



Jolie pochette !!!! Bon voyage !!!


----------



## fyn72

Out Christmas shopping with DD, the nano was so light and easy to wear!


----------



## DrTr

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My own version of Christmas tree!!


Saddles and scarves and bags oh my!!  Great tree!! Orange is my favorite color for boxes  (both H and LV). It’s a very creative tree.


----------



## 19flowers

Justin392 said:


> BOTD: Vintage Speedy 25



love this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Just adorable!!!


Thank you cheidel!


----------



## EmmJay

fyn72 said:


> Out Christmas shopping with DD, the nano was so light and easy to wear!


The nano is perfect on you!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Ms EmmJay you are the bomb!  Another stunning background!!!


Thank you!


----------



## fyn72

EmmJay said:


> The nano is perfect on you!


Aww Thank you so much!  I wasn't sure how I felt about it, if it looked too small on me xo


----------



## pehtomi

The Dauphine reversible belt (the other side is plain black) with the reverse PM


----------



## Dolly Garland




----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Out Christmas shopping with DD, the nano was so light and easy to wear!



Cute Nano !!!! What’s about the very warm weather in your country ?  The news in France speak of very high temperatures and many fires.


----------



## DrTr

Dolly Garland said:


>


You and your bag look great!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Woo hoo! Got my hands on some _gorgeous_ Xmas packaging!*6 Days* & counting...
*


*


----------



## Sherbear15

Coffee & hot cocoa date with my lil lovebug


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Woo hoo! Got my hands on some _gorgeous_ Xmas packaging!*6 Days* & counting...
> *
> View attachment 4618798
> View attachment 4618848
> *


Such  lovely photos!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fabuleux said:


> My TP26 ready to cross the Atlantic!
> Bon voyage à moi!
> 
> View attachment 4617456


Your cool TP matches the plane!


----------



## Sunshine mama

pink_cupcakes said:


> A bit overdressed in the supermarket


Pure joy to see this beautiful bag!


----------



## Mjer

My new Flower Zipped Tote!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Iamminda TY for your safe travel wishes, dear IM. It was such a last minute rush of everything that I couldn't reply to you sooner. Merry Christmas!

@Sunshine mama TY kind SM Can't wait to see more action shots of that magical tree! Merry Christmas!


----------



## DrTr

Mjer said:


> My new Flower Zipped Tote!


Welcome and congrats on your lovely tote!


----------



## Luxlynx

My Turenne is shopping doggie ice-cream


----------



## Mjer

DrTr said:


> Welcome and congrats on your lovely tote!


Thanks!!


----------



## Jolena Angeline

On my way to a friend’s Christmas party with my last minute purchase - 1988 vintage Papillon w/pochette.  I’ve wanted this particular bag since Radha Mitchell carried it in the movie Man On Fire. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Searching for bags I’ve seen carried by our lovely members and by celebs either on here or on the big screen is an expensive hobby of mine


----------



## fyn72

bbcerisette66 said:


> Cute Nano !!!! What’s about the very warm weather in your country ?  The news in France speak of very high temperatures and many fires.


Thankyou! Oh yes so hot here and so many fires.. dying animals.. it's so very dry. I live on 5 acres and I leave water dishes around the property for the wildlife and occasional food


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Thankyou! Oh yes so hot here and so many fires.. dying animals.. it's so very dry. I live on 5 acres and I leave water dishes around the property for the wildlife and occasional food



I hope for you and for the poor animals that the temperature goes down and the fires stop. Take care of all you beautiful bags !!!!


----------



## lanit

Moon backpack just in time for Xmas. Was told it was nearly the last one in the country. Why the heck are they so limited in production?


----------



## DrTr

lanit said:


> Moon backpack just in time for Xmas. Was told it was nearly the last one in the country. Why the heck are they so limited in production?
> 
> View attachment 4619511
> 
> View attachment 4619510


Love your backpack and as always your H scarf!  LV likes to maintain a “only a few available” marketing strategy it seems! Enjoy


----------



## Porschenality

Old school Manhattan GM on a frigid morning


----------



## Pinkie*

Porschenality said:


> Old school Manhattan GM on a frigid morning


Love it


----------



## 19flowers

lanit said:


> Moon backpack just in time for Xmas. Was told it was nearly the last one in the country. Why the heck are they so limited in production?
> 
> View attachment 4619511
> 
> View attachment 4619510



love this - my favorite backpack!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jolena Angeline said:


> On my way to a friend’s Christmas party with my last minute purchase - 1988 vintage Papillon w/pochette.  I’ve wanted this particular bag since Radha Mitchell carried it in the movie Man On Fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Searching for bags I’ve seen carried by our lovely members and by celebs either on here or on the big screen is an expensive hobby of mine


I have the same bag! But I don't have the pochette.
The little one looks so cute with the big bag! Now I gotta get the little one!
And I just noticed the hooks. Can you show us how you put the hooks for the strap?


----------



## missconvy

On way to see Star Wars!


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> On way to see Star Wars!


Nice!


----------



## shalomjude

Rocking this today going to wear it on my bike haha .. why as it is my birthday haha


----------



## Iamminda

shalomjude said:


> View attachment 4619784
> View attachment 4619785
> View attachment 4619796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocking this today going to wear it on my bike haha .. why as it is my birthday haha



Happy Birthday SJ .  You totally rock this bag — it looks so good on you (I thought this was a huge bag based on its website dimensions).  Anyways, always great to see your posts


----------



## EmmJay

I hiked Koko Head with my WT bumbag. The intermittent rain left my bag unblemished.


----------



## shalomjude

Iamminda said:


> Happy Birthday SJ .  You totally rock this bag — it looks so good on you (I thought this was a huge bag based on its website dimensions).  Anyways, always great to see your posts


Thank you you are so lovely 
Hope you and your family  have a safe and happy holiday season.
Yes it is a pretty large bag .. good for travel and I am tall .. this is my real outfit for now 
Haha ... as usual very warm here today


----------



## collinsgirl

Proud momma of a brand new Pochette Métis reverse monogram! Dreams can come true!


----------



## vivianwynn

A whole month of stalking online


----------



## fyn72

shalomjude said:


> View attachment 4619784
> View attachment 4619785
> View attachment 4619796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocking this today going to wear it on my bike haha .. why as it is my birthday haha


Happy Birthday!


----------



## shalomjude

fyn72 said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you 
Weather has been so brutal 
Hope it rains soon


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> I hiked Koko Head with my WT bumbag. The intermittent rain left my bag unblemished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619881


Gorgeous as always!!  Love that the rain left your bag unblemished, I’ve still yet to take any monogram out in a real rain. Other than vachetta sounds like it should do fine. 

Love your travel pics with bags! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jolena Angeline

Sunshine mama said:


> I have the same bag! But I don't have the pochette.
> The little one looks so cute with the big bag! Now I gotta get the little one!
> And I just noticed the hooks. Can you show us how you put the hooks for the strap?




Previously I had it hooked on the zipper and the pochette ring on the end. But this way works better on the sides.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jolena Angeline said:


> Previously I had it hooked on the zipper and the pochette ring on the end. But this way works better on the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620330


Thank you. Good to know because I do this too. I was just wondering if the other way might be better.
Do you find your things sliding inside the bag?


----------



## Jolena Angeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. Good to know because I do this too. I was just wondering if the other way might be better.
> Do you find your things sliding inside the bag?


It’s a problem especially with the slick inside like the Nice BB.  And I like to carry it vertically too.  Looking around the marketplace, maybe a small Speedy insert?  It holds a lot!


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous as always!!  Love that the rain left your bag unblemished, I’ve still yet to take any monogram out in a real rain. Other than vachetta sounds like it should do fine.
> 
> Love your travel pics with bags! Thanks for sharing


Thank you! Apple Garde is a great water repellant.


----------



## LVmyakita

Loving the khaki/rose strap with my Brittany!


----------



## cheidel

lanit said:


> Moon backpack just in time for Xmas. Was told it was nearly the last one in the country. Why the heck are they so limited in production?
> 
> View attachment 4619511
> 
> View attachment 4619510


Very cute, congrats!!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> I hiked Koko Head with my WT bumbag. The intermittent rain left my bag unblemished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619881


Gorgeous view and you always look great!  Happy hiking!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Thank you! Apple Garde is a great water repellant.


Yes it is!    I am never without AppleGuard!!!


----------



## EmmJay

LVmyakita said:


> View attachment 4620337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the khaki/rose strap with my Brittany!


Love this combo.


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous view and you always look great!  Happy hiking!


Thank you!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Holiday weekend all
	

		
			
		

		
	




LOL it wasn't intentional but I see how Christmas'y my doc martens & Twist MM look here


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Outfit of the day!!


----------



## viewwing

Luxlynx said:


> My Turenne is shopping doggie ice-cream


Doggie ice cream IS A THING?! Cute!


----------



## viewwing

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Outfit of the day!!


Where’s the outfit?


----------



## viewwing

DrTr said:


> Love your backpack and as always your H scarf!  LV likes to maintain a “only a few available” marketing strategy it seems! Enjoy


To make their customers feel special! Honestly it’s been turning me off them.


----------



## Terri Scott

My gorgeous Jungle Neo Noe, chillin' by the fire.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My gold aftergame sneakers visiting Wynn  LV!!  Spot the shopping bag? LV gave me a Christmas gift and can't wait to open it!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

viewwing said:


> Where’s the outfit?


Just the scarf and the bag! Lol


----------



## BleuSaphir

shalomjude said:


> View attachment 4619784
> View attachment 4619785
> View attachment 4619796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocking this today going to wear it on my bike haha .. why as it is my birthday haha



I just love this bag! ❤️


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Omg!! LV is so kind!! They gave me a pashmina!! Thank you LV Wynn!!


----------



## cheidel

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Omg!! LV is so kind!! They gave me a pashmina!! Thank you LV Wynn!!


Very pretty!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!


Thanks!!


----------



## shalomjude

Thank you 
I adore how you can squish it around 
plus it is pretty carefree piece 
Are you still thinking about this piece?


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Holiday weekend all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620495
> View attachment 4620502
> 
> LOL it wasn't intentional but I see how Christmas'y my doc martens & Twist MM look here



Beautiful Everything


----------



## Fierymo

Still on the Christmas shopping trail.


----------



## 19flowers

Terri Scott said:


> My gorgeous Jungle Neo Noe, chillin' by the fire.


beautiful pic - Happy Holidays!


----------



## Jordyaddict

My pochette metis got a mini friend today


----------



## missconvy

Jordyaddict said:


> My pochette metis got a mini friend today
> 
> View attachment 4621095


 Ooo what kind of friend?


----------



## elenachoe

My PA ( new i got) with pochette metis empreinte Noir strap!


----------



## elenachoe

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3384729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought my MC white Sharleen to basketball game.




Wow amazing condition!


----------



## rosesandteacups

Taking my favorite out!


----------



## Terri Scott

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Jordyaddict

missconvy said:


> Ooo what kind of friend?



a lockme black card holder


----------



## RAEDAY

Speedy snuggles. ❤️❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Outfit of the day!!


So festive!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Holiday weekend all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620495
> View attachment 4620502
> 
> LOL it wasn't intentional but I see how Christmas'y my doc martens & Twist MM look here


Wow. Everything is sooo pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This Sac Plat PM went to the movies with me.


----------



## BleuSaphir

shalomjude said:


> Thank you
> I adore how you can squish it around
> plus it is pretty carefree piece
> Are you still thinking about this piece?


I'm still thinking about this piece. I was hoping to buy it this month. But my job isn't having a good peak year for mailing. So modest increased earnings for the peak season in the post office. :/



raedaybaby said:


> View attachment 4621309
> 
> Speedy snuggles. ❤️❤️


So cute!


----------



## shalomjude

BleuSaphir said:


> I'm still thinking about this piece. I was hoping to buy it this month. But my job isn't having a good peak year for mailing. So modest increased earnings for the peak season in the post office. :/]
> 
> Ohh that is not good ....hope it improves for you in 2020
> 
> have a safe and happy holiday season


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This Sac Plat PM went to the movies with me.



Love the way you styled this one (the style “Force” is strong with you ).  Hope you had fun at the movies.


----------



## Dextersmom

raedaybaby said:


> View attachment 4621309
> 
> Speedy snuggles. ❤️❤️


Your kitty is adorable.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> This Sac Plat PM went to the movies with me.


I love your crocheted charm.  Too cute.


----------



## 19flowers

raedaybaby said:


> View attachment 4621309
> 
> Speedy snuggles. ❤️❤️


What a beautiful kitty .... and Speedy!!


----------



## RAEDAY

BleuSaphir said:


> I'm still thinking about this piece. I was hoping to buy it this month. But my job isn't having a good peak year for mailing. So modest increased earnings for the peak season in the post office. :/
> 
> 
> So cute!





Dextersmom said:


> Your kitty is adorable.





19flowers said:


> What a beautiful kitty .... and Speedy!!


Thank you all so much!!  Makes me smile every time.


----------



## kel28

missconvy said:


> On way to see Star Wars!


Is this the regular Pochette accessory NM?


----------



## Starbux32

Waiting at a local Starbucks for my car to be serviced.


----------



## Jordyaddict

Still can’t stop using this bag . With me at the Salon today


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Waiting at a local Starbucks for my car to be serviced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621654


That's so nice to have a SB next to the service place.  And your MP looks cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love the way you styled this one (the style “Force” is strong with you ).  Hope you had fun at the movies.





Dextersmom said:


> I love your crocheted charm.  Too cute.



Thank you sweet ladies! And yes IM. The Force is fierce!


----------



## Kidclarke

Bringing in my soups/snacks for work on this fine Monday.  It was pouring rain too so this was the perfect bag today!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> That's so nice to have a SB next to the service place.  And your MP looks cute!


Well, actually it's within the 10 mile radius allowed for a shuttle ride (which is Uber or Lyft) but I've been here since at least 8 am, still here but things got too lively for my taste with a situation that occurred here! Yikes!
Thanks for the compliment as well, dear Sunshine Mama!


----------



## Iamminda

Starbux32 said:


> Waiting at a local Starbucks for my car to be serviced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621654



Glad you are enjoying your lovely MP.  Hope you are done with your car appointment by now.  I see your beautiful Pink Bling Cup peeking out there


----------



## Melfontana

Last minute Holiday Errands 
Still :: these sneakers booties and my Reverse PM ::


----------



## Starbux32

Iamminda said:


> Glad you are enjoying your lovely MP.  Hope you are done with your car appointment by now.  I see your beautiful Pink Bling Cup peeking out there


Thanks so much! Finally made it home about an hour ago, but I'm really enjoying the cup and my purse.


----------



## PrincessMe

LV Holiday Shopping with my New Wave


----------



## EmLooker

Going lightweight today to get my nails done with my sister. We both got the same color -
Sparkly Winter White. Ramages Pochette with Mono Strap.


----------



## VioletLily

Elliebear said:


> Christmas mini haul - nano speedy and the Vivienne coin purse.


So cute!!!!


----------



## lxrac

cute!!!


----------



## shayna07

Exploring Dallas today with my bumbag! I actually wore it as a bum bag today and liked it! Also, my 15 week baby bump decided to pop out this week!


----------



## cheidel

Melfontana said:


> Last minute Holiday Errands
> Still :: these sneakers booties and my Reverse PM ::


Love the sneakers!


----------



## Pinkie*

Feeling festive


----------



## missconvy

shayna07 said:


> Exploring Dallas today with my bumbag! I actually wore it as a bum bag today and liked it! Also, my 15 week baby bump decided to pop out this week!


 in that case, it’s a bump bag! Congrats!


----------



## therosey

So in love with this bag.


----------



## chicEC

Miss Alma and I are just itchin' to leave this empty office already!!
Merry Christmas Eve, everyone!!


----------



## MooMooVT

chicEC said:


> Miss Alma and I are just itchin' to leave this empty office already!!
> Merry Christmas Eve, everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4622471


Merry Christmas! Hope you and your pretty Alma escape soon


----------



## lxrac

chicEC said:


> Miss Alma and I are just itchin' to leave this empty office already!!
> Merry Christmas Eve, everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4622471



Let's both sneak out of the office. Merry xmas too


----------



## Yuki85

raedaybaby said:


> View attachment 4621309
> 
> Speedy snuggles. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



The facial pattern of your kitty is very pretty and cute


----------



## RAEDAY

Yuki85 said:


> The facial pattern of your kitty is very pretty and cute


Thank you! Your cat is a beauty!


----------



## fyn72

On the way out to dinner with family on Christmas Eve in  the City. Beautiful view! Shortly after we got a big storm and lots of much needed rain


----------



## lxrac

Chiccccccccc in the city!


----------



## Melfontana

cheidel said:


> Love the sneakers!


Thanks  I received them last year around this time and then they released the embossed version


----------



## Luxlynx

On holiday with my Keepall 55 and XXL flap and a pug balloon.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_It's the most wonderful time of the year..._




_It's the hap-happiest season of all!_ especially after an LV unboxing *Merry Christmas Eve!*


----------



## fyn72

Great night at dinner for Christmas Eve with family, here my daughter and I


----------



## cecilienor

Favorite & LV silk


----------



## DrTr

fyn72 said:


> Great night at dinner for Christmas Eve with family, here my daughter and I


You both look so happy and great in your LV!


----------



## missconvy

Merry Christmas! Taking cousin to the airport today.


----------



## Babyblue033

Since I'm still on bed rest from the car accident and won't be going anywhere with my new bag, I just have to be content looking at the bag while putting together countless legos with my toddler


----------



## DrTr

Babyblue033 said:


> Since I'm still on bed rest from the car accident and won't be going anywhere with my new bag, I just have to be content looking at the bag while putting together countless legos with my toddler
> View attachment 4623125


Your gorgeous bag is a perfect match for Legos don’t you think?


----------



## EmLooker

Babyblue033 said:


> Since I'm still on bed rest from the car accident and won't be going anywhere with my new bag, I just have to be content looking at the bag while putting together countless legos with my toddler
> View attachment 4623125



So sorry to hear you had an accident! Hope your recover fully and quickly. 

I love the legos and gorgeous bag!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Merry Christmas morning, friends! Wishing everyone a safe Holiday celebration filled with lots of love and laughter


----------



## EmmJay

Miss Nano on this beautiful Christmas morning. Hoping everyone is enjoying family and friends. Be grateful and blessed!


----------



## cheidel

fyn72 said:


> Great night at dinner for Christmas Eve with family, here my daughter and I


Beautiful pic!  You look like twins!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Miss Nano on this beautiful Christmas morning. Hoping everyone is enjoying family and friends. Be grateful and blessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4623274


Cute!  Happy Holidays to you and your family!


----------



## DKMChristin

My Mr. picked out my Christmas present all by himself. My first Alma and only my second DE piece! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## reginaPhalange

To all those celebrating, a Happy Holiday! Wishing everyone on the forum health & happiness this holiday season ✨


----------



## Babyblue033

DrTr said:


> Your gorgeous bag is a perfect match for Legos don’t you think?


It's a perfect match! LOL. At least my toddler appreciates my extra attention since making legos in bed is just about what I'm capable of doing.



EmLooker said:


> So sorry to hear you had an accident! Hope your recover fully and quickly.
> 
> I love the legos and gorgeous bag!


Thank you. It's been about 3 weeks so far and recovery isn't as smooth as I would've liked, but still pretty fortunate being able to be with my kids and even get a unicorn bag in the process!

Hope everyone had an enjoyable Christmas!


----------



## Jolena Angeline

All packed and ready to go home


----------



## BleuSaphir

I seriously wish LV offered more colors with this variation of this 6 key holder. It is by far my favorite as well to my brother.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Not a new bag but a new cuff in pink gold.


----------



## DrTr

bbcerisette66 said:


> Not a new bag but a new cuff in pink gold.
> View attachment 4623509


Lovely cuff and stack!


----------



## bbcerisette66

DrTr said:


> Lovely cuff and stack!



Thank you DrTr !!!


----------



## shesaiddestroy

Jungle pop speedy 30 & me going through the xmas sale


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today. Clapton + mono strap.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Going shopping with me.


----------



## QueenieQ

bbcerisette66 said:


> Not a new bag but a new cuff in pink gold.
> View attachment 4623509


So pretty ! I looooove pink gold.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Waiting patiently as I take advantage of after Christmas Jean sale


----------



## cheidel

DKMChristin said:


> My Mr. picked out my Christmas present all by himself. My first Alma and only my second DE piece! Merry Christmas everyone!


He did great!  Beautiful bag!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Today. Clapton + mono strap.


Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Iamminda

bbcerisette66 said:


> Not a new bag but a new cuff in pink gold.
> View attachment 4623509



Beautiful trio


----------



## AndreaM99

On Christmas Day, Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## EmLooker

After-Christmas shopping with my son at the LEGO store. He had a hard time deciding which Star Wars set to buy with his Christmas money. I told him now he knows how Mommy feels about LV!


----------



## fyn72

Cooling off at Zarraffas with Pallas BB


----------



## EveyB

AndreaM99 said:


> On Christmas Day, Merry Christmas everyone!


Merry Christmas to you too! I hope you had wonderful holidays!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous bag!!!


Thank you cheidel!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Explored Harajuku earlier with my Reverse PM


----------



## Starbux32

New Starbucks cup from Christmas Starbucks card with Totem Neverfull and wallet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> New Starbucks cup from Christmas Starbucks card with Totem Neverfull and wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624120


So cute!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!


Thanks darling!


----------



## AKimSunny

Brought Mr.Nano out for some shopping today


----------



## Soniaa

All this minimalist needs for running errands


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Soniaa said:


> All this minimalist needs for running errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624502


Awesome! Gotta love the freedom of downsizing

_*Shoutout to the genius who invented the Mini Pochette - best SLG EVER.*_


----------



## DrTr

At salon for a badly needed cut and color!  Perfect bag to take for everything needed  love the MP RCP as a bag charm, and some creative person here showed us how to use a hair elastic to put on handles to hold charms (thanks to whoever that was!) PS the RCP and the smallest Kirigami are both the perfect size to hold my original AirPods or my new AirPod pros!


----------



## EmLooker

DrTr said:


> At salon for a badly needed cut and color!  Perfect bag to take for everything needed  love the MP RCP as a bag charm, and some creative person here showed us how to use a hair elastic to put on handles to hold charms (thanks to whoever that was!) PS the RCP and the smallest Kirigami are both the perfect size to hold my original AirPods or my new AirPod pros!
> View attachment 4624540



I love the hair tie trick, too! So happy to have found it on TPF! I showed my SA and she loves it, too.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Soniaa said:


> All this minimalist needs for running errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624502


So cute! I love how the pink Coach SLGs compliment the MP!


----------



## 1LV

EmLooker said:


> After-Christmas shopping with my son at the LEGO store. He had a hard time deciding which Star Wars set to buy with his Christmas money. I told him now he knows how Mommy feels about LV!
> 
> View attachment 4623947
> 
> View attachment 4623949


Love it!


----------



## Iamminda

Starbux32 said:


> New Starbucks cup from Christmas Starbucks card with Totem Neverfull and wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624120



Another beautiful SB cup .  It’s always nice to see pieces from the beautiful Totem collection.  Great new avatar — love love love this gorgeous Alma BB.


----------



## cheidel

EmLooker said:


> After-Christmas shopping with my son at the LEGO store. He had a hard time deciding which Star Wars set to buy with his Christmas money. I told him now he knows how Mommy feels about LV!
> 
> View attachment 4623947
> 
> View attachment 4623949


Very pretty with the bandeau and tag!!!


----------



## cheidel

Starbux32 said:


> New Starbucks cup from Christmas Starbucks card with Totem Neverfull and wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624120


Both are beautiful!!!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Greetings from Venice!


----------



## Starbux32

Iamminda said:


> Another beautiful SB cup .  It’s always nice to see pieces from the beautiful Totem collection.  Great new avatar — love love love this gorgeous Alma BB.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Starbux32

cheidel said:


> Both are beautiful!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Starbux32

cheidel said:


> Both are beautiful!!!





Iamminda said:


> Another beautiful SB cup .  It’s always nice to see pieces from the beautiful Totem collection.  Great new avatar — love love love this gorgeous Alma BB.


----------



## M5_Traveler




----------



## EmLooker

Little bit of Louis with a lot of Star Wars! DE Speedy 30 with trunks and bags charm. [emoji173]️


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmLooker said:


> Little bit of Louis with a lot of Star Wars! DE Speedy 30 with trunks and bags charm. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4625080


Nice! Is that Rey's bag or yours?
And obviously Kylo is jealous!


----------



## EmLooker

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice! Is that Rey's bag or yours?
> And obviously Kylo is jealous!



She’s fiercely guarding it for me. Lol!


----------



## EmLooker

Broke out the Milla today to go to the movies. Super easy to access my phone and the gift cards we received for Christmas. Used it as a wristlet then popped it inside my Speedy 30 during the show.


----------



## elenachoe

Again my pa but with key pouch


----------



## EmLooker

elenachoe said:


> Again my pa but with key pouch



Adorable!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice! Is that Rey's bag or yours?
> And obviously Kylo is jealous!


Lol!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My Saturday vibes be like! Husband and I twinning with our sneakers! Millionaire sunglasses and monogram bracelets!


----------



## jmazu

Bought my wife the Surene for our Anniversary.  Its a beautiful bag!  Our SA also did a fantastic job with the heatstamp.  The other side of the tag is a golden vivienne.


----------



## Relle Relle

On vacation in Paris and using my NeoNoe. I love that I can wear it 3 ways. I only brought 2 bags with me, so the versatility is perfect.


----------



## DrTr

Relle Relle said:


> On vacation in Paris and using my NeoNoe. I love that I can wear it 3 ways. I only brought 2 bags with me, so the versatility is perfect.


Love your neo - you look great and it is versatile isn’t it!  Have fun in Paris


----------



## jaskg144

Brand new Neo Noe the day after I bought it! I bought it at Heathrow before my flight to New York for £916, such an amazing price, I will always make sure to travel through Heathrow now if I’m wanting to buy a new bag!!


----------



## Fierymo

I have been enjoying wearing clutches this holiday season. Here is my vintage Pochette Chaillot GM in amazing condition.


----------



## EmLooker

Favorite piece for yoga is my DE PA. Fits perfectly in locker at the studio. Contains card-holder, key cles, lip balm, and Bobby pins.


----------



## 19flowers

Fierymo said:


> I have been enjoying wearing clutches this holiday season. Here is my vintage Pochette Chaillot GM in amazing condition.
> View attachment 4625927



love this!


----------



## elenachoe

jmazu said:


> Bought my wife the Surene for our Anniversary.  Its a beautiful bag!  Our SA also did a fantastic job with the heatstamp.  The other side of the tag is a golden vivienne.




I didnt know about this bag and it is gorgeous! Lovely choice!!!


----------



## jennarae86

My PM reverse enjoying the views of Avila Beach in Curaçao before heading home


----------



## Jessiepie

Victorine and bubbles


----------



## jmazu

elenachoe said:


> I didnt know about this bag and it is gorgeous! Lovely choice!!!



Thanks! 

my wife obviously picked it out. Lol. It was between this and the Riverside. I think she picked the better bag in the end.


----------



## fabuleux

Some eye-candy from LV Cannes.


----------



## DrTr

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4626419
> 
> Some eye-candy from LV Cannes.


Stunning!  Thanks for the view


----------



## EmLooker

EmLooker said:


> Favorite piece for yoga is my DE PA. Fits perfectly in locker at the studio. Contains card-holder, key cles, lip balm, and Bobby pins.
> 
> View attachment 4626008



Oh, and my phone (iPhone XS Max) when not taking pics of my bags! [emoji23]


----------



## EmLooker

jmazu said:


> Thanks!
> 
> my wife obviously picked it out. Lol. It was between this and the Riverside. I think she picked the better bag in the end.



It really is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## EmLooker

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4626419
> 
> Some eye-candy from LV Cannes.



Wow! Gorgeous.


----------



## fabuleux

EmLooker said:


> Wow! Gorgeous.


I wish I could buy them all!


----------



## DrTr

fabuleux said:


> I wish I could buy them all!


And a large trunk to go with and a rolling carry on! We must think big!!


----------



## MommyDaze

Vacation time!


----------



## DrTr

MommyDaze said:


> Vacation time!
> 
> View attachment 4626541


Mon monogram and bolide - love them both!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

More bubble tea for me today with my newest LV


----------



## pmburk

Flower Hobo en route to Starbucks this afternoon.


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4626629
> View attachment 4626634
> 
> More bubble tea for me today with my newest LV


Everything is so beautiful


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Starbux32 said:


> Everything is so beautiful


TY my kind friendI wish you a wonderful New Year's Eve! Here's to an _amazing New Year 2020!!_


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY my kind friendI wish you a wonderful New Year's Eve! Here's to an _amazing New Year 2020!!_


Thank you so much and same to you as well!


----------



## SeattleGal93

On the road with my mini pochette! I love this little bag. Starbucks was out of venti cups so I got a trenta upgrade for free! I’m also excited because I just found a preloved PA in DE to match my mini and will be here in a few days. Happy day!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4626629
> View attachment 4626634
> 
> More bubble tea for me today with my newest LV



What a cute outfit — looks great with cutie Vivienne and bubble tea


----------



## cajhingle




----------



## jennarae86

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 4626731


That’s such a gorgeous bar in Vegas! Their drinks are delicious!


----------



## Iamminda

Waiting for my boba tea .  @MyBelongs to Louis inspired me to get a bubble tea this afternoon (who am I kidding? Any excuse for me to get one, lol).


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

Iamminda said:


> Waiting for my boba tea .  @MyBelongs to Louis inspired me to get a bubble tea this afternoon (who am I kidding? Any excuse for me to get one, lol).


What color is this one?


----------



## Iamminda

sfgiantsgirl said:


> What color is this one?



Raisin (2017)


----------



## Starbux32

Iamminda said:


> Raisin (2017)


I love  that Speedy, wish LV still sold the size 20, is that the size of it?


----------



## MmeM124

In Tahoe on a “hike”


----------



## Iamminda

Starbux32 said:


> I love  that Speedy, wish LV still sold the size 20, is that the size of it?



Thanks SB .  This is the 25 (it came in the size 20 and likely 30 too).


----------



## Starbux32

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SB .  This is the 25 (it came in the size 20 and likely 30 too).


Ok, thanks, it's very nice!!!!


----------



## cajhingle

jennarae86 said:


> That’s such a gorgeous bar in Vegas! Their drinks are delicious!


agree


----------



## Dkay6

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 4626731



me on my birthday last year. Same gorgeous spot. With my speedy 35 (and momofuku cake)


----------



## cheidel

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4626419
> 
> Some eye-candy from LV Cannes.


Gorgeous pieces!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4626629
> View attachment 4626634
> 
> More bubble tea for me today with my newest LV


Such a cutie!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Waiting for my boba tea .  @MyBelongs to Louis inspired me to get a bubble tea this afternoon (who am I kidding? Any excuse for me to get one, lol).


Beautiful, and such a lovely color!


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, and such a lovely color!



Thank you


----------



## Fierymo

19flowers said:


> love this!


Thank you.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Iamminda said:


> Waiting for my boba tea .  @MyBelongs to Louis inspired me to get a bubble tea this afternoon (who am I kidding? Any excuse for me to get one, lol).



Such a beautiful colour !!!! [emoji4]


----------



## l.ch.

I’m so grateful for all the gorgeous pictures! Visiting this thread is like going on a different adventure with each picture! Visiting countries and beautiful scenery and on top of that, all the LV eye candy! 
So grateful to you all, I’m a little self conscious that I don’t contribute to this thread (I’m very, REALLY bad with photography, plus my life is not really exciting the last few months with a new baby), but I’m living vicariously through all of you!


----------



## DrTr

MmeM124 said:


> In Tahoe on a “hike”


Lovely!!


----------



## DrTr

l.ch. said:


> I’m so grateful for all the gorgeous pictures! Visiting this thread is like going on a different adventure with each picture! Visiting countries and beautiful scenery and on top of that, all the LV eye candy!
> So grateful to you all, I’m a little self conscious that I don’t contribute to this thread (I’m very, REALLY bad with photography, plus my life is not really exciting the last few months with a new baby), but I’m living vicariously through all of you!


Please no worries - new baby and regular life are reason enough to not have time.  It’s wonderful that people post, but there have to be those of us that look too!  It is a wonderful thread, thanks to all.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MmeM124 said:


> In Tahoe on a “hike”


Awesome!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Waiting for my boba tea .  @MyBelongs to Louis inspired me to get a bubble tea this afternoon (who am I kidding? Any excuse for me to get one, lol).


Love!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4626629
> View attachment 4626634
> 
> More bubble tea for me today with my newest LV


Love the whole look! You look so cute!


----------



## l.ch.

in response to my earlier post, that I don’t contribute much, my attempt to do so...
Trying to snap a picture of my v tote bb while pushing the stroller! Happy new year to all!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you both 



bbcerisette66 said:


> Such a beautiful colour !!!! [emoji4]






Sunshine mama said:


> Love!


----------



## Iamminda

l.ch. said:


> View attachment 4627167
> 
> in response to my earlier post, that I don’t contribute much, my attempt to do so...
> Trying to snap a picture of my v tote bb while pushing the stroller! Happy new year to all!



Thanks for sharing this beauty—I really like the V tote (especially the lovely pop of color front and center).  Congrats on your new baby and Happy New Year.


----------



## EmLooker

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4626629
> View attachment 4626634
> 
> More bubble tea for me today with my newest LV



Love it with the chain.


----------



## elenachoe

elenachoe said:


> I didnt know about this bag and it is gorgeous! Lovely choice!!!





jmazu said:


> Thanks!
> 
> my wife obviously picked it out. Lol. It was between this and the Riverside. I think she picked the better bag in the end.



I knew about riverside but definitely this one is prettier!!!


----------



## N.V

Me & Alma BB out for Sunday lunch, so grateful to have received her for Christmas. I'm a petite 5ft4 so this was the perfect size


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Waiting for my boba tea .  @MyBelongs to Louis inspired me to get a bubble tea this afternoon (who am I kidding? Any excuse for me to get one, lol).


Love this IM! Twinning is _winning_!!!
TY for your sweet compliment on my post as well!


Sunshine mama said:


> Love the whole look! You look so cute!


TY sweet SM


EmLooker said:


> Love it with the chain.


Me too, LVoely EM! MP's are my top SLG for sure. It's funny: they actually determine what iPhones I will buy to cater to them as instant crossbody bags (on a 6 eagerly awaiting SE2)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Wow one last 2019 holiday pic!! I can't believe we're at the end of the year already... _HAPPY NEW YEAR_ LV Lovers!!! _Wishing all my dear friends on TPF a joyous & prosperous 2020!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




_


----------



## DrTr

Getting ready for last workout of the year with 2 Christmas present - Kirigami and AirPod Pro!  They fit snugly in for safe carry. Love both  happy New Year to all!! (PS sorry I’m sideways but better get started


----------



## DrTr

N.V said:


> Me & Alma BB out for Sunday lunch, so grateful to have received her for Christmas. I'm a petite 5ft4 so this was the perfect size
> 
> 
> View attachment 4627289


You and your bag are lovely!  Happy New Year to all!


----------



## MmeM124

Sunshine mama said:


> Awesome!


Thank you! I’m in awe of how beautiful this place is


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> Getting ready for last workout of the year with 2 Christmas present - Kirigami and AirPod Pro!  They fit snugly in for safe carry. Love both  happy New Year to all!! (PS sorry I’m sideways but better get started
> 
> View attachment 4627369


So cute! Have a great workout!


----------



## SeattleGal93

The only bag I’ll be using today! I had to scrap my NYE plans because I’m home with the flu, argh. So, I’ll be watching the ball drop from the couch tonight. My sweet boyfriend brought me a little gift to cheer me up, Chanel Coco Mademoiselle and a new Gucci lipstick! He sure knows how to make me feel better. Happy New Year, ladies!


----------



## MmeM124

DrTr said:


> Lovely!!


Thank you


----------



## DrTr

SeattleGal93 said:


> View attachment 4627457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only bag I’ll be using today! I had to scrap my NYE plans because I’m home with the flu, argh. So, I’ll be watching the ball drop from the couch tonight. My sweet boyfriend brought me a little gift to cheer me up, Chanel Coco Mademoiselle and a new Gucci lipstick! He sure knows how to make me feel better. Happy New Year, ladies!


Nice boyfriend, bad flu. Hope you feel better, happy new year


----------



## mnl

Catogram NF keeping me company while I finish some last minute work before the NYE festivities begin.  Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## fabuleux

SeattleGal93 said:


> View attachment 4627457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only bag I’ll be using today! I had to scrap my NYE plans because I’m home with the flu, argh. So, I’ll be watching the ball drop from the couch tonight. My sweet boyfriend brought me a little gift to cheer me up, Chanel Coco Mademoiselle and a new Gucci lipstick! He sure knows how to make me feel better. Happy New Year, ladies!


Staying home and enjoying a cozy evening is my kind of NYE!
Feel better!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Wishing Everyone a Happy New Year!


----------



## cheidel

l.ch. said:


> View attachment 4627167
> 
> in response to my earlier post, that I don’t contribute much, my attempt to do so...
> Trying to snap a picture of my v tote bb while pushing the stroller! Happy new year to all!


Beautiful V Tote!  Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## merekat703

Happy new year!


----------



## cheidel

N.V said:


> Me & Alma BB out for Sunday lunch, so grateful to have received her for Christmas. I'm a petite 5ft4 so this was the perfect size
> 
> 
> View attachment 4627289


Very pretty Alma BB, and you look beautiful!!!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow one last 2019 holiday pic!! I can't believe we're at the end of the year already... _HAPPY NEW YEAR_ LV Lovers!!! _Wishing all my dear friends on TPF a joyous & prosperous 2020!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4627360
> View attachment 4627361
> View attachment 4627364
> _


Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## cheidel

merekat703 said:


> Happy new year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4627644


Such a gorgeous color!!!


----------



## 7777777

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4626629
> View attachment 4626634
> 
> More bubble tea for me today with my newest LV


Looks good with your outfit! May I ask which chain you are using for the strap?


----------



## l.ch.

merekat703 said:


> Happy new year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4627644



I think my heart skipped a beat... so, so gorgeous...


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

merekat703 said:


> Happy new year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4627644


Happy new Year!
The colour  is gorgeous!


----------



## Soniaa

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Awesome! Gotta love the freedom of downsizing
> 
> _*Shoutout to the genius who invented the Mini Pochette - best SLG EVER.*_


Word!!! Especially during winter I can usually fit my essentials in my coat pockets. So the mini is perfect to carry some extra bits and bobs.

And yaaasssss...to the mastermind behind pochettes...


----------



## Soniaa

Irishgrrrl said:


> So cute! I love how the pink Coach SLGs compliment the MP!


Thanks girl when I noticed I just had to take a pic


----------



## EmLooker

merekat703 said:


> Happy new year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4627644



What color is this? So pretty!!


----------



## merekat703

EmLooker said:


> What color is this? So pretty!!


It's rose Indian


----------



## merekat703

cheidel said:


> Such a gorgeous color!!!


My fave!





l.ch. said:


> I think my heart skipped a beat... so, so gorgeous...


Thanks!!





Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Happy new Year!
> The colour[emoji813][emoji813]  is gorgeous!


Thanks!!





EmLooker said:


> What color is this? So pretty!!


Rose Indian!


----------



## EmmJay

Happy New Year! I’m wearing my Felicie.


----------



## Soniaa

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4626629
> View attachment 4626634
> 
> More bubble tea for me today with my newest LV


You really do take gorg pics! 
SN: that tree looks like the tree on the viv in paris mini


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Waiting for my boba tea .  @MyBelongs to Louis inspired me to get a bubble tea this afternoon (who am I kidding? Any excuse for me to get one, lol).


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thanks so much dear DM


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Happy New Year! I’m wearing my Felicie.
> View attachment 4627964


Fabulous as always!  Can almost feel the sand between my toes


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

'Moss rose' Aligns & LV 
Happy 2020!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

merekat703 said:


> Happy new year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4627644


Ahh... that _new Alma_ _feeling _So happy for you M - Happy new year to you too!


7777777 said:


> Looks good with your outfit! May I ask which chain you are using for the strap?


TY! Ebay item $12 - forgot seller, it was so long ago


EmmJay said:


> Happy New Year! I’m wearing my Felicie.
> View attachment 4627964


HAPPY 2020 EMMJAY!!! _Keep rocking those beachy, balmy pics!_


----------



## Sunshine mama

A quick way to warm up with my scarf.
And....Happy 2020!


----------



## taho

Heading out to celebrate the first day of the year


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> 'Moss rose' Aligns & LV
> Happy 2020!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4628011


Such beautiful colors!!!


----------



## Ryan

My “new” Epi Noe from 1992.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

EmmJay said:


> Happy New Year! I’m wearing my Felicie.
> View attachment 4627964


Girl I need to hang out with you lol love everything about ur pic❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A quick way to warm up with my scarf.
> And....Happy 2020!



Beautiful .  May I ask if that is a bandeau or scarf?   (Just wondering if it’s possible to keep warm with a bandeau).  Love the holiday greeting from Elsa


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @DrTr @MyBelongs to Louis and @tua.


----------



## EmmJay

Ryan said:


> My “new” Epi Noe from 1992.


Love this on you!


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Happy New Year! I’m wearing my Felicie.
> View attachment 4627964


Looking awesome as always :: Wishing you and your family all the best for the new year!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful .  May I ask if that is a bandeau or scarf?   (Just wondering if it’s possible to keep warm with a bandeau).  Love the holiday greeting from Elsa


Thank you! It's a scarf which I wrap around twice, and it's warm without getting too hot since it's just silk.


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> Looking awesome as always :: Wishing you and your family all the best for the new year!


Thank you so much! Wishing the same to you and your family!


----------



## hers4eva

Happy New Year to all the purse lovers at Louis Vuitton 







My Shih Tzu boy thanks you all for your kindness throughout the year

Happy 2020


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Such beautiful colors!!!


Thanks *_SweetSM*_
I'm just happy I found colourblock kicks with some ivory & pink in them (love Archlights but can't justify their price)


hers4eva said:


> Happy New Year to all the purse lovers at Louis Vuitton  Happy 2020


To you & your furry cutie as well!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Happy New Year! I’m wearing my Felicie.
> View attachment 4627964


Happy New Year to you beautiful lady!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> A quick way to warm up with my scarf.
> And....Happy 2020!


Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## EmLooker

merekat703 said:


> My fave!Thanks!!Thanks!!Rose Indian!



Beautiful!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Happy New Year to you beautiful lady!


Happy New Year to you too! I’ll be rooting for WHO DAT nation on Sunday!


----------



## fyn72

Into the cafe to get some relief from the heat


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Into the cafe to get some relief from the heat



OMG !!!! It’s terrific all the fires in your country. Please stay safe. In France the news speak about the situation in your country each day.


----------



## acquiredtaste

Waffle House with a side of LV.


----------



## chanelandpizza

carrying my absolute favourite today!!! I’m obsessed[emoji173]️. I sometimes use the strap that came with my Eva bag when I don’t want to hang it on my shoulder. Isn’t she a beauty!!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Twinning with my princess!!


----------



## hers4eva

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> To you & your furry cutie as well!




You are too sweet 
We both thank you with hugs


----------



## DrTr

acquiredtaste said:


> Waffle House with a side of LV.


Nothing like a cute alma and a good old fashioned Waffle House breakfast!!


----------



## coconutsforlv

My son & hubby have the flu so we stayed home on NYE. I still celebrated from my bed with some yummy drinks.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Found a Boxing Day pic from last week. Can't believe I came in a cape matching the Lulu gear I was trying LOL


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Happy New Year to you too! I’ll be rooting for WHO DAT nation on Sunday!


Thanks!!! Who Dat!


----------



## cheidel

Ryan said:


> My “new” Epi Noe from 1992.


Love it!!!!


----------



## Emsidee

All the LV’s I took on my trip to Paris.


----------



## sweetnikki_6

Fierymo said:


> Still on the Christmas shopping trail.
> View attachment 4621060



I have been trying to find this beauty in the GM for travel.  Love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clapton just hanging around.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton just hanging around.



Beautiful 

Your single stemmed pink rose is so lovely in your picture


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Your single stemmed pink rose is so lovely in your picture


Thank you hers4eva!


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton just hanging around.


Gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

Emsidee said:


> All the LV’s I took on my trip to Paris.
> View attachment 4629465


They all look fabulous!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton just hanging around.


Just hanging around beautifully!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Gorgeous!





cheidel said:


> Just hanging around beautifully!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## merekat703

Bag of the day


----------



## EmLooker

merekat703 said:


> Bag of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4630080



Love the color!


----------



## EmLooker

Fabulous dinner out tonight with my fam.


----------



## Marmotte

First time out for my Ivy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmLooker said:


> Fabulous dinner out tonight with my fam.
> 
> View attachment 4630095


Such a pretty wallet in a pretty color!


----------



## DrTr

Marmotte said:


> First time out for my Ivy!
> View attachment 4630225


Really like your ivy - hope it was a good first trip!


----------



## EmLooker

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a pretty wallet in a pretty color!



Thank you! I’m loving it! Wasn’t sure about the blue at first, but finding it matches everything!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

EmmJay said:


> Thank you! Yes, it holds a lot. Check out these pics on bohegirl IG to see more of what fits inside. She has a lot of pics of the nano speedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4610832
> View attachment 4610833


THX for posting this!!! I'm SOLD!!!!!


----------



## reason24

Me speedy B in Lacoste


----------



## Marmotte

DrTr said:


> Really like your ivy - hope it was a good first trip!


It was!


----------



## EmLooker

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I used my Alma BB again.



Such a happy bag color!


----------



## EmLooker

musiclover said:


> View attachment 4611844
> 
> Olaf and Speedy at the grocery store on the way home from work yesterday.



So cute!


----------



## DrTr

Marmotte said:


> It was!
> View attachment 4630590


You and your bag look marvelous!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

My vintage Pochette Accessoires and I on the way to a baby shower.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Marmotte said:


> It was!
> View attachment 4630590


Simply stunning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmLooker said:


> Such a happy bag color!


Thank you!


----------



## Melfontana

Out for a quick bite with my Trio ::


----------



## Sunshine mama

Melfontana said:


> Out for a quick bite with my Trio ::


Love!


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> Out for a quick bite with my Trio ::


Do you love it?


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Do you love it?


EmmJay it’s a great little grab and go 
Large Pouch - IPhone XS and LV charms case
Medium Pouch - Cash and Cards
Round Pouch - Coins - I could probably fit my car key fob in but I’d have to take off the key chain.


----------



## AndreaM99

Winter time & this bag. Love it!


----------



## cheidel

Marmotte said:


> It was!
> View attachment 4630590


Very pretty bag!  Love the way your kitty is looking at you!


----------



## Babyblue033

First outing, taking the littles to a train show. Gotta say it was pushing it a bit as I'm still in a lot of pain, but boys loved it and I got to take this babe out of the house finally.


----------



## iqaganda

My date for today’s Musical.


----------



## DrTr

Babyblue033 said:


> First outing, taking the littles to a train show. Gotta say it was pushing it a bit as I'm still in a lot of pain, but boys loved it and I got to take this babe out of the house finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4631010


Gorgeous!  Sorry you hurt, but maybe it was “mind over malady” to get to use your new lovely and to see how much your boys had fun. That is such a gorgeous little bag!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love this!!  Holds a ton!!


----------



## Babyblue033

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous!  Sorry you hurt, but maybe it was “mind over malady” to get to use your new lovely and to see how much your boys had fun. That is such a gorgeous little bag!


Thank you! Nothing makes me happier than my boys so it was all worth it. Wish my husband had taken a photo of me, dressed like a shlub in husband's sweater and yoga pants (just can't bother to worry about it when you're in constant pain), limping with my walker, carrying this beautiful bag. It was a sight!  Good thing I don't care what people think!


----------



## DrTr

Babyblue033 said:


> Thank you! Nothing makes me happier than my boys so it was all worth it. Wish my husband had taken a photo of me, dressed like a shlub in husband's sweater and yoga pants (just can't bother to worry about it when you're in constant pain), limping with my walker, carrying this beautiful bag. It was a sight!  Good thing I don't care what people think!


I say good for you!  However, you couldn’t have been a schlub carrying that gorgeous bag, walker or no  just think how much faster you will heal for going and enjoying Your boys and yourselves  and looking stylish LV style


----------



## Bumbles

Hello speedy lovers, quick question is the speedy 20 empriente discontinued? I can’t see it on the website no more


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My #newin Year of the rat scarf!!!b the Vuittonite square!!


----------



## pmburk

Flower Hobo out on some errands.


----------



## eena1230

In Paris with my Multi Pochette ❤️


----------



## EmmJay

eena1230 said:


> In Paris with my Multi Pochette ❤️


So chic!


----------



## cheidel

Babyblue033 said:


> First outing, taking the littles to a train show. Gotta say it was pushing it a bit as I'm still in a lot of pain, but boys loved it and I got to take this babe out of the house finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4631010


Beautiful!


----------



## cheidel

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My #newin Year of the rat scarf!!!b the Vuittonite square!!


Lovely!!!


----------



## hers4eva

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love this!!  Holds a ton!!
> View attachment 4631315



Fits you very nice 

What is the name of your bag?

Thank you


----------



## christinel

Hey happy new Year all. 
back from holiday with my triangle softy and keepall à dos.


----------



## Iamminda

christinel said:


> View attachment 4632276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey happy new Year all.
> back from holiday with my triangle softy and keepall à dos.


I love this gorgeous hobo (my HG mono/reverse mono bag).


----------



## HeartMyMJs

hers4eva said:


> Fits you very nice
> 
> What is the name of your bag?
> 
> Thank you


Thank you!!  It's the Nano Speedy.


----------



## cheidel

christinel said:


> View attachment 4632276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey happy new Year all.
> back from holiday with my triangle softy and keepall à dos.


Very pretty!!!


----------



## cheidel

Out to appointments today with Ms GM!


----------



## Starbux32

Babyblue033 said:


> First outing, taking the littles to a train show. Gotta say it was pushing it a bit as I'm still in a lot of pain, but boys loved it and I got to take this babe out of the house finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4631010


Glad you made it out and that what a gorgeous pic!


----------



## Tinder

My version of the multi-pochette ​


----------



## Pinkie*

cheidel said:


> Out to appointments today with Ms GM!


Love this a lot


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Pinkie* said:


> Love this a lot


@cheidel +1! DE looks great with the red tassel

*More pastel forecasted for Spring 2020 ~ a Tie dye Speedy for me *



*IG dlouisvdotcom


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @cheidel +1! DE looks great with the red tassel
> 
> *More pastel forecasted for Spring 2020 ~ a Tie dye Speedy for me *
> View attachment 4633356
> View attachment 4633359
> 
> *IG dlouisvdotcom


Love the colors!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clapton again + a chain strap today.
Ever since I DIYed inserts for this bag, I find myself using it more since I am not afraid of getting the inside dirty. It's carefree inside and out now.


----------



## stephaniep97

On our way out to do errands!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton again + a chain strap today.
> Ever since I DIYed inserts for this bag, I find myself using it more since I am not afraid of getting the inside dirty. It's carefree inside and out now.



That’s wonderful 
More beautiful long stemmed roses 
Enjoy your day


----------



## christinel

Iamminda said:


> I love this gorgeous hobo (my HG mono/reverse mono bag).


thank you. it's a beauty.


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton again + a chain strap today.
> Ever since I DIYed inserts for this bag, I find myself using it more since I am not afraid of getting the inside dirty. It's carefree inside and out now.


Hi, sounds like a great idea. I have the same bag and would love to see pictures of what you came up with! Thanks


----------



## acquiredtaste

Selfies before karate with my speedy b 25.


----------



## cheidel

acquiredtaste said:


> Selfies before karate with my speedy b 25.


Very cute bag! The kitty is cute too!


----------



## chanelandpizza

Finally got my hands on the nano speedy. It’s so adorable I’m completely in love with it.[emoji177]


----------



## EmmJay

acquiredtaste said:


> Selfies before karate with my speedy b 25.


This is a great look for the dojo!


----------



## acquiredtaste

EmmJay said:


> This is a great look for the dojo!


You have no idea how awestruck I am right now. You’re like one of the many well known posters on this forum. Lol.


----------



## EmmJay

acquiredtaste said:


> You have no idea how awestruck I am right now. You’re like one of the many well known posters on this forum. Lol.


You’re so sweet!


----------



## EmmJay

Hawaii Hump Day with my World Tour bumbag.


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @cheidel +1! DE looks great with the red tassel
> 
> *More pastel forecasted for Spring 2020 ~ a Tie dye Speedy for me *
> View attachment 4633356
> View attachment 4633359
> 
> *IG dlouisvdotcom



Wow, that's a beauty.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Hawaii Hump Day with my World Tour bumbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634181


Wowza gorgeous as always! (you and Hawaii )


----------



## DrTr

My LV of the day is MyLockMe in blue jean - a bag I love. However, work is my location, not Hawaii  unfortunately. I love this sumptuous leather bag! Luckily no rain or snow as I carry canvas those days.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> My LV of the day is MyLockMe in blue jean - a bag I love. However, work is my location, not Hawaii  unfortunately. I love this sumptuous leather bag! Luckily no rain or snow as I carry canvas those days.
> 
> View attachment 4634408


So elegant!


----------



## SeattleGal93

Out with my pochette accessoires in DE. I love this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SeattleGal93 said:


> Out with my pochette accessoires in DE. I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634418


Love the tassel and the chain with the pochette!


----------



## SeattleGal93

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the tassel and the chain with the pochette!



Thank you! The chain was from Amazon and the tassel from Etsy


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> My LV of the day is MyLockMe in blue jean - a bag I love. However, work is my location, not Hawaii  unfortunately. I love this sumptuous leather bag! Luckily no rain or snow as I carry canvas those days.
> 
> View attachment 4634408


You look lovely and I love your handbag and what I can see if your glasses. 
Thank you for the sweet compliment.


----------



## EmmJay

SeattleGal93 said:


> Out with my pochette accessoires in DE. I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634418


Love this look.


----------



## Starbux32

EmmJay said:


> Hawaii Hump Day with my World Tour bumbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634181


I miss Hawaii, that is a truly gorgeous pic!! You and your bag are beautiful as usual


----------



## AndreaM99

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the tassel and the chain with the pochette!


Yes, yes, yes! That is what I was about to say!


----------



## EmmJay

Starbux32 said:


> I miss Hawaii, that is a truly gorgeous pic!! You and your bag are beautiful as usual


Thank you so much!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> So elegant!


Thank you!  I’ve started putting my bags out in my bedroom and when I see them more I switch it up!  In fact I did a lunch switch to go get a pedicure and leather at the salon bugs me. So here is my practical PM. It gets too easy to carry my NF all the time but I LVoe all my bags!  Happy Wednesday


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> You look lovely and I love your handbag and what I can see if your glasses.
> Thank you for the sweet compliment.



Thank you dear one!


----------



## Starbux32

EmmJay said:


> Thank you so much!


You're welcome


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My DD got this sweater for me.  Had to wear it tonight!!


----------



## Iamminda

HeartMyMJs said:


> My DD got this sweater for me.  Had to wear it tonight!!
> View attachment 4634849



I like this sweater — such a sweet gift from your DD.  I also like the last sweater you wore (with the pearls/beads) .  Glad to see you are loving your new nano Speedy.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Iamminda said:


> I like this sweater — such a sweet gift from your DD.  I also like the last sweater you wore (with the pearls/beads) .  Glad to see you are loving your new nano Speedy.


Hi!!  Thank you!!  Yes she is so sweet!!  They are both from Zara.  I'm loving the nano!!♥️♥️♥️


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Hawaii Hump Day with my World Tour bumbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634181


Very nice!  Absolutely gorgeous backgrounds!!!


----------



## cheidel

HeartMyMJs said:


> My DD got this sweater for me.  Had to wear it tonight!!
> View attachment 4634849


Beautiful sweater!!!  Cute bag too.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

cheidel said:


> Beautiful sweater!!!  Cute bag too.


Thank you!!♥️♥️


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Very nice!  Absolutely gorgeous backgrounds!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## QueenieQ

DrTr said:


> Thank you!  I’ve started putting my bags out in my bedroom and when I see them more I switch it up!  In fact I did a lunch switch to go get a pedicure and leather at the salon bugs me. So here is my practical PM. It gets too easy to carry my NF all the time but I LVoe all my bags!  Happy Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 4634667


I love your scarf - bag combo !


----------



## QueenieQ

Morning coffee in good company


----------



## DrTr

QueenieQ said:


> I love your scarf - bag combo !


Thank you


----------



## DrTr

QueenieQ said:


> Morning coffee in good company
> View attachment 4635032


Lovely she is and how practical!


----------



## QueenieQ

DrTr said:


> Lovely she is and how practical!



and discreet! I can carry her everywhere.


----------



## DrTr

QueenieQ said:


> and discreet! I can carry her everywhere.


Indeed. You have a beautiful bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

HeartMyMJs said:


> My DD got this sweater for me.  Had to wear it tonight!!
> View attachment 4634849


You look smaller  absolutely dreamy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> Thank you!  I’ve started putting my bags out in my bedroom and when I see them more I switch it up!  In fact I did a lunch switch to go get a pedicure and leather at the salon bugs me. So here is my practical PM. It gets too easy to carry my NF all the time but I LVoe all my bags!  Happy Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 4634667


Isn't it fun to switch bags?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sunshine mama said:


> You look smaller  absolutely dreamy!


Thank you!!


----------



## Karina40123

My Christmas present from my boyfriend this year. He purchased it at the Blue Mall in Dominican Republic, FYI this bag was exactly $1,672.93 USD which is amazing compared to the prices in the U.S . Usually with taxes it's about $2,000 USD so if your ever in the Dominican Republic check out the LV store and save yourself some coins! Quick mid day selfie from work
View attachment 4635172


----------



## Sunshine mama

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thank you!!


I don't know where "smaller" came from.
I just wanted to say you totally look dreamy!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Isn't it fun to switch bags?


Yes!  When they re in the closet I don’t see them enough, and each time I switch I remember how much I love each bag


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't know where "smaller" came from.
> I just wanted to say you totally look dreamy!


No worries!!!


----------



## keepitserene

My new to me nano turenne! I’ve also shown what it can fit


----------



## keepitserene

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love this!!  Holds a ton!!
> View attachment 4631315


Love the bag and your sweater!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

keepitserene said:


> Love the bag and your sweater!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## elenachoe

My PA mono!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_Houston, we have a problem._ Haha another LV-addict problem: when your latest MP purchase doesn't fit into the established storage system. What to do, what to do?


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> _Houston, we have a problem._ Haha another LV-addict problem: when your latest MP purchase doesn't fit into the established storage system. What to do, what to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4635726


Buy a matching clear box to store them???   They are all lovely, and love the clear display box!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

cheidel said:


> Buy a matching clear box to store them???   They are all lovely, and love the clear display box!


TY @cheidel & yes, that seems like the best solution. Crossing my fingers that this style is still available


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> _Houston, we have a problem._ Haha another LV-addict problem: when your latest MP purchase doesn't fit into the established storage system. What to do, what to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4635726



I love this clear case — what a great way to store and admire your little cuties .  Can you get a second clear case for this MP and more MPs ?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> I love this clear case — what a great way to store and admire your little cuties .  Can you get a second clear case for this MP and more MPs ?


Aww thanks, sweet IM. I bought the two smaller sizes from a set of 3 at Fabricland (of all places LOL) years ago. Homeware goods can be so tricky to find or re-find... Wish me luck!


----------



## therosey

Always my fav one.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> _Houston, we have a problem._ Haha another LV-addict problem: when your latest MP purchase doesn't fit into the established storage system. What to do, what to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4635726


Well there's only one thing you can do.
Get a bigger storage system!
Btw, a gorgeous collection of mini pochettes!


----------



## Sunshine mama

elenachoe said:


> My PA mono!


This is the OG of multi pochette-ing!
Cute!


----------



## fyn72

Tried this on for a different look


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Tried this on for a different look


I love it!


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> _Houston, we have a problem._ Haha another LV-addict problem: when your latest MP purchase doesn't fit into the established storage system. What to do, what to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4635726


Typically, we here might buy two more pochettes and ANOTHER storage system  love your collection!


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> I love this clear case — what a great way to store and admire your little cuties .  Can you get a second clear case for this MP and more MPs ?


You and I were on the same page! More pochettes more storage!


----------



## VioletLily

fyn72 said:


> Tried this on for a different look


Looks great!!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY @cheidel & yes, that seems like the best solution. Crossing my fingers that this style is still available


Hope it’s available, then you can admire all your lovelies from their cute display box!


----------



## cheidel

fyn72 said:


> Tried this on for a different look


Love the pink strap!!!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

keepitserene said:


> My new to me nano turenne! I’ve also shown what it can fit



Uhh, it's so cute and beautiful! Looks great on you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_TY for your lovely thoughts & support my friends_ @Sunshine mama, @DrTr and @cheidel 
Unfortunately, I just returned from Fabricland and no such luck. Boo. It's been years since last visiting and it seems like the merchandise has gone downhill (cheapened) a lot since then... seriously all their storage containers look like Dollarama quality now. Not impressed at all.

Oh well, on to hunt for LV-worthy decor elsewhere!


----------



## white houses

A multicolor kind of day at the office!


----------



## LGGSZTX

EmmJay said:


> Hawaii Hump Day with my World Tour bumbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QU
> Stunning!


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Just for fun — here is my DIY multi-pochette (well, 2/3 of one).  Happy Friday


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Just for fun — here is my DIY multi-pochette (well, 2/3 of one).  Happy Friday


Wow this blue MP is gorgeous paired with Monogram Eclipse! I'm very happy that you've acquired both these rare beauties for your collection. What a way to design and rock your own _one-of-a-kind _LV!
Happy weekend IM


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow this blue MP is gorgeous paired with Monogram Eclipse! I'm very happy that you've acquired both these rare beauties for your collection. What a way to design and rock your own _one-of-a-kind _LV!
> Happy weekend IM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636558



Thanks so much sweetie V .  You actually inspired me to play with and have fun with my SLGs (like your beautiful display of MPs—btw, good luck finding more clear containers).  Happy Weekend to you as well .


----------



## keepitserene

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Uhh, it's so cute and beautiful! Looks great on you!


Thank you! I’m just a little obsessed


----------



## keepitserene

T


fyn72 said:


> Tried this on for a different look[/QUOTE love it!


----------



## keepitserene

elenachoe said:


> My PA mono!


I think I’m gonna need one of these soon


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> Just for fun — here is my DIY multi-pochette (well, 2/3 of one).  Happy Friday



What a great idea! It’s adorable.


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

Traveling with my PM to see a friend... three hour train ride... good Saturday to you all


----------



## Dkay6

Finally took this out after snagging it last week. Here’s the felicie in the new Empreinte Tourterelle color


----------



## bbcerisette66

Dkay6 said:


> Finally took this out after snagging it last week. Here’s the felicie in the new Empreinte Tourterelle color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636917



Perfect with your outfit !!!! Beautiful colour !


----------



## EmmJay

Dkay6 said:


> Finally took this out after snagging it last week. Here’s the felicie in the new Empreinte Tourterelle color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636917


Love it!!


----------



## Guerabrava

MmeM124 said:


> In Tahoe on a “hike”


Beautiful background! And of course, your speedy too.


----------



## Marmotte

My Ivy ready for a night out


----------



## 19flowers

Marmotte said:


> My Ivy ready for a night out
> View attachment 4637129



looks great on you!


----------



## QueenieQ

Marmotte said:


> My Ivy ready for a night out
> View attachment 4637129


Lovely !


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> What a great idea! It’s adorable.



Thank you Venessa — I thought these are too pretty to stay inside my bag, lol.


----------



## EmmJay

Marmotte said:


> My Ivy ready for a night out
> View attachment 4637129


Gorgeous!!


----------



## EmmJay

Heavenly views with Multi Pochette.


----------



## Fierymo

At last , I have the place all to myself .


----------



## kbell

Casual concert attire with Eva


----------



## Melfontana

Spring Weather Today in NYC 
Out and About in search of a little red wallet to use in this bag!
Tested out the MP  at Urban Outfitters!


----------



## 1LV

Melfontana said:


> Spring Weather Today in NYC
> Out and About in search of a little red wallet to use in this bag!
> Tested out the MP  at Urban Outfitters!


Cute!


----------



## Karina40123

Fashionelle said:


> My new favourite handbag taking its first trip. So worth the wait!


Is that the world tour bandouliere?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Iamminda said:


> Just for fun — here is my DIY multi-pochette (well, 2/3 of one).  Happy Friday


Such a cool pochette.


----------



## AndreaM99

My new shawl Tree of Louis, very pretty!


----------



## bbcerisette66

EmmJay said:


> Heavenly views with Multi Pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4637161



That pic is beautiful. Louis loves Hawaï !!! [emoji3]


----------



## DrTr

Marmotte said:


> My Ivy ready for a night out
> View attachment 4637129


You look beautiful with your ivy!  Hope it was a great night out.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Heavenly views with Multi Pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4637161


----------



## DrTr

kbell said:


> Casual concert attire with Eva
> View attachment 4637438


Perfect for a concert and love your boots too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> Traveling with my PM to see a friend... three hour train ride... good Saturday to you all


This is such a beautiful picture and bag! So I took the liberty to turn it for you. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Just for fun — here is my DIY multi-pochette (well, 2/3 of one).  Happy Friday


Ohhhh sooo cute IM!
You are so creative and talented!


----------



## EmmJay

bbcerisette66 said:


> That pic is beautiful. Louis loves Hawaï !!! [emoji3]


Thank you so much!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Melfontana said:


> Spring Weather Today in NYC
> Out and About in search of a little red wallet to use in this bag!
> Tested out the MP  at Urban Outfitters!


This is the only denim version I like. Cute!


----------



## EmLooker

cheidel said:


> Out to appointments today with Ms GM!



You may have already answered this question, but where did you get the tassel?


----------



## kbell

DrTr said:


> Perfect for a concert and love your boots too!


Thank you! They’re super comfy


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you EpiFanatic 



EpiFanatic said:


> Such a cool pochette.



Thanks SSSM — that means a lot coming from the greatest DIY Master on TPF 



Sunshine mama said:


> Ohhhh sooo cute IM!
> You are so creative and talented!


----------



## elenachoe

PM in empreinte Noir ❤️


----------



## MooMooVT

AndreaM99 said:


> My new shawl Tree of Louis, very pretty!


Oh! That is very pretty! Mod shots can really make a difference.


----------



## cheidel

EmLooker said:


> You may have already answered this question, but where did you get the tassel?


I got it on Etsy, I’ll look up the Seller and get back to you.


----------



## cheidel

Marmotte said:


> My Ivy ready for a night out
> View attachment 4637129


Gorgeous bag, and I love your outfit!!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Heavenly views with Multi Pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4637161


Lovely Pochette, and the most beautiful views!!!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Lovely Pochette, and the most beautiful views!!!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

EmLooker said:


> You may have already answered this question, but where did you get the tassel?


I sent you a convo with the information.


----------



## Scandibabe

Commuting with my metis in new colour Tourterelle Gray.


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a beautiful picture and bag! So I took the liberty to turn it for you. Hope you don't mind.



oh Thank you so much!!! I was posting from my phone and didn’t realize how to turn it.   Thank you!


----------



## missconvy

Headed out to get a few groceries


----------



## jellenp32

Melfontana said:


> Spring Weather Today in NYC
> Out and About in search of a little red wallet to use in this bag!
> Tested out the MP  at Urban Outfitters!


So cute!


----------



## keepitserene

Dkay6 said:


> Finally took this out after snagging it last week. Here’s the felicie in the new Empreinte Tourterelle color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636917


The color is gorgeous!


----------



## Melfontana

1LV said:


> Cute!


Thank You


----------



## Melfontana

jellenp32 said:


> So cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Soniaa

At the movies


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Soniaa said:


> At the movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4640047


Haha I love these movie theatre shots - makes you get really creative for lighting (without blinding others) 
Hope it was an enjoyable movie!


----------



## loveisworthit

Speedy 35 in DE at work (with an added strap). I’m trying to decide if I want a speedy 30 in mono or speedy b 30 in mono hence the added strap.. I’m so torn between classic and functionality of the purse. I already have a classic so I should go for function but I just don’t love a speedy b as much as a speedy. First world problems


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy mid-January everyone! Sarah multicartes & Bearista lve to you...


----------



## Momof3loveslv

Have been waiting to be seen at my eye appointment for over an hour but this cutie is keeping me company


----------



## divnanata

I haven't posted in years but am thrilled with my new Louis Speedy Bandouliere Damier Azur! It goes with my hair and I plan on making it my workhorse traveling bag. Travel is too hard on my Chanels. So when I was finally ready to pull the trigger my local LV store didn't have this item in stock and it would take three weeks to order it in. Fooey on accounta I wanted to take the bag with on my next trip in a week. Then - inspiration! I realized that Saks or Neiman's might have LV boutiques and I started calling. Only one person answered and he had the bag!!! Yippee.. It's always a good feeling - isn't it?


----------



## 1LV

divnanata said:


> I haven't posted in years but am thrilled with my new Louis Speedy Bandouliere Damier Azur! It goes with my hair and I plan on making it my workhorse traveling bag. Travel is too hard on my Chanels. So when I was finally ready to pull the trigger my local LV store didn't have this item in stock and it would take three weeks to order it in. Fooey on accounta I wanted to take the bag with on my next trip in a week. Then - inspiration! I realized that Saks or Neiman's might have LV boutiques and I started calling. Only one person answered and he had the bag!!! Yippee.. It's always a good feeling - isn't it?


Congrats!  Looks great on you.


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mid-January everyone! Sarah multicartes & Bearista lve to you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4640498


Precious!!


----------



## DrTr

divnanata said:


> I haven't posted in years but am thrilled with my new Louis Speedy Bandouliere Damier Azur! It goes with my hair and I plan on making it my workhorse traveling bag. Travel is too hard on my Chanels. So when I was finally ready to pull the trigger my local LV store didn't have this item in stock and it would take three weeks to order it in. Fooey on accounta I wanted to take the bag with on my next trip in a week. Then - inspiration! I realized that Saks or Neiman's might have LV boutiques and I started calling. Only one person answered and he had the bag!!! Yippee.. It's always a good feeling - isn't it?


Yay for you and how exciting to get exactly what you want!  It looks great on you and you look so happy. Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mid-January everyone! Sarah multicartes & Bearista lve to you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4640498


Such a cute pic!


----------



## cheidel

divnanata said:


> I haven't posted in years but am thrilled with my new Louis Speedy Bandouliere Damier Azur! It goes with my hair and I plan on making it my workhorse traveling bag. Travel is too hard on my Chanels. So when I was finally ready to pull the trigger my local LV store didn't have this item in stock and it would take three weeks to order it in. Fooey on accounta I wanted to take the bag with on my next trip in a week. Then - inspiration! I realized that Saks or Neiman's might have LV boutiques and I started calling. Only one person answered and he had the bag!!! Yippee.. It's always a good feeling - isn't it?


Beautiful bag, congrats!!  It looks great on you!  Is that the 35 size?


----------



## godwearsfendi

Hi everyone,

please to e-meet you all. I’m new to this thread. Greetings from me and my toupie 

xx


----------



## mdcx

divnanata said:


> I haven't posted in years but am thrilled with my new Louis Speedy Bandouliere Damier Azur! It goes with my hair and I plan on making it my workhorse traveling bag. Travel is too hard on my Chanels. So when I was finally ready to pull the trigger my local LV store didn't have this item in stock and it would take three weeks to order it in. Fooey on accounta I wanted to take the bag with on my next trip in a week. Then - inspiration! I realized that Saks or Neiman's might have LV boutiques and I started calling. Only one person answered and he had the bag!!! Yippee.. It's always a good feeling - isn't it?


You look lovely here.


----------



## Hotsauna

Speedy and sister Kate taking a train ride to Stockholm.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

godwearsfendi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> please to e-meet you all. I’m new to this thread. Greetings from me and my toupie
> 
> xx


Welcome! Beautiful, particular bag!


----------



## DrTr

godwearsfendi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> please to e-meet you all. I’m new to this thread. Greetings from me and my toupie
> 
> xx


What a great bag and welcome!


----------



## kbell

divnanata said:


> I haven't posted in years but am thrilled with my new Louis Speedy Bandouliere Damier Azur! It goes with my hair and I plan on making it my workhorse traveling bag. Travel is too hard on my Chanels. So when I was finally ready to pull the trigger my local LV store didn't have this item in stock and it would take three weeks to order it in. Fooey on accounta I wanted to take the bag with on my next trip in a week. Then - inspiration! I realized that Saks or Neiman's might have LV boutiques and I started calling. Only one person answered and he had the bag!!! Yippee.. It's always a good feeling - isn't it?


Love this pic - you look so happy!


----------



## Soniaa

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Haha I love these movie theatre shots - makes you get really creative for lighting (without blinding others)
> Hope it was an enjoyable movie!


Yess, shout to the guy who invented Flash lol!


----------



## Soniaa

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mid-January everyone! Sarah multicartes & Bearista lve to you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4640498


Matchy matchy..so cute


----------



## Soniaa

Iamminda said:


> Just for fun — here is my DIY multi-pochette (well, 2/3 of one).  Happy Friday


 Love that mini pochette! So lucky!


----------



## Iamminda

Soniaa said:


> Love that mini pochette! So lucky!



Thank You Soniaa


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mid-January everyone! Sarah multicartes & Bearista lve to you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4640498


You have the prettiest/ cutest pictures! So adorable.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today with my Alma BaBy. 
I wanted to protect the handles since I am constantly slathering on hand cream.


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Headed out to get a few groceries


The strap is really cute with the pochette.  May I ask where you got it?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today with my Alma BaBy.
> I wanted to protect the handles since I am constantly slathering on hand cream.



What a pretty BaBy (so clever )!  The twillies look great


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty BaBy (so clever )!  The twillies look great


Thank you IM!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Today with my Alma BaBy.
> I wanted to protect the handles since I am constantly slathering on hand cream.




I just  twillies!
These are so cute on BaBy ... nicely done


----------



## Mcaldwell190

godwearsfendi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> please to e-meet you all. I’m new to this thread. Greetings from me and my toupie
> 
> xx


Nice!!!


----------



## Mcaldwell190

keepitserene said:


> The color is gorgeous!


I love it!!!


----------



## Mcaldwell190

shesaiddestroy said:


> Vernis Alma BB with epi strap! First day out!


Love it!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Pic of my eye candy lineup for tomorrow. TGIF & TGPF!


----------



## LunaLV

Hi from Brazil! This beauty Will go with me all day! 

Thanks for let me share!!


----------



## DrTr

LunaLV said:


> Hi from Brazil! This beauty Will go with me all day!
> 
> Thanks for let me share!!


Gorgeous bag and welcome!


----------



## LunaLV

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous bag and welcome!



Thank you! Have a nice day!! ❤️


----------



## Dany_37

godwearsfendi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> please to e-meet you all. I’m new to this thread. Greetings from me and my toupie
> 
> xx


Welcome and you look stunning!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Pic of my eye candy lineup for tomorrow. TGIF & TGPF!
> View attachment 4641866



I love the pink heart pom on your cute MP.  Judging by your pretty lineup, you are going to have a lovely Friday — enjoy


----------



## hers4eva

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Pic of my eye candy lineup for tomorrow. TGIF & TGPF!
> View attachment 4641866




This whole picture is adorable


----------



## GeorginaLavender

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4626629
> View attachment 4626634
> 
> More bubble tea for me today with my newest LV



[emoji7][emoji7]. Cute outfit!!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Waiting for my boba tea .  @MyBelongs to Louis inspired me to get a bubble tea this afternoon (who am I kidding? Any excuse for me to get one, lol).



Where’s the boba?  No pic—> didn’t happen [emoji16][emoji23]


----------



## hers4eva

The keys  and cosmetics  are sharing a delicious french vanilla milkshake 






Let's ALL toast to the adorable SLG's


----------



## fyn72

Much needed rain so good weather for shopping! Coffee time


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> Where’s the boba?  No pic—> didn’t happen [emoji16][emoji23]


Lol, guess I have an excuse to get more boba


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Pic of my eye candy lineup for tomorrow. TGIF & TGPF!
> View attachment 4641866


Cute!  Love that hat!!!!


----------



## cheidel

LunaLV said:


> Hi from Brazil! This beauty Will go with me all day!
> 
> Thanks for let me share!!


Very pretty with the lovely Bandeau!!!


----------



## mrs.JC

Brought out my cute Speedy for this cold, rainy work day at the office.


----------



## Leena.212

SeattleGal93 said:


> Out with my pochette accessoires in DE. I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634418


I am stalking this in DA


----------



## Leena.212

Out and about with this cute one. New England showing its true colors. It was spring last weekend and snow ❄️ happening tonight


----------



## Soniaa

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Pic of my eye candy lineup for tomorrow. TGIF & TGPF!
> View attachment 4641866


Lovin the *PINK* pom pom and those shades!!!


----------



## Starbux32

Leena.212 said:


> Out and about with this cute one. New England showing its true colors. It was spring last weekend and snow ❄️ happening tonight


Love this set! Thanks for sharing


----------



## yellow_tulip

All I need for my morning walk.


----------



## cj2001

DE Speedy 30 - on our way to work yesterday.


----------



## l.ch.

Hotsauna said:


> Speedy and sister Kate taking a train ride to Stockholm.
> View attachment 4641153


 Love the speedy, but drooling over your Kate!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

When Dillard's has a sale!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Out with my Melie ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Carrieshaver said:


> Out with my Melie ❤️


You look so cute!


----------



## LV_BB

My boyfriend gifted me my very first LV piece one year ago and started my obsession. Happy birthday to my Montaigne BB


----------



## Jules626

MrsMBunboxing said:


> When Dillard's has a sale!



Oh wow I LOVE how this strap pops [emoji7]


----------



## joann121270

Waiting to board a flight to Hawaii.


----------



## cheidel

joann121270 said:


> Waiting to board a flight to Hawaii.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644350


Lovely travel buddies!


----------



## Sunshine mama

With mini pochette and organizer ready to head out again.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My favorites!!


----------



## Melfontana

HeartMyMJs said:


> My favorites!!
> View attachment 4644677


What do you use your round coin purse for! I acquired one right before it was discontinued and I carried it one time inside my mini Boite but didn’t actually put anything in it LOL


----------



## hers4eva

What small leather good is best to put your folded department store paper coupons in? 
Looking for something light weight and the smallest it can be to do the task.

Also can anyone recommend a big size canvas sunglasses case? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sunshine mama said:


> With mini pochette and organizer ready to head out again.


You have such a wonderful collection.  I always enjoy your postings.


----------



## Scooch

Trevi GM hanging out at work today


----------



## KristyNikol

My PM on a trip to our local diner for some comfort food


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> With mini pochette and organizer ready to head out again.


Love your Sophia bag!


----------



## Melfontana

Will be OnTheGo today ::
I attached the TriPouch round coin purse ::


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Mono Monday all ~ wishing you a fab week ahead
	

		
			
		

		
	




Anyone else enjoying sports luxe mixing? I personally love combining feminine elements + luxury comfort


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Wow ~ TY my friends for all those sweet comments! Hope your new week is extra-LVoely


Sunshine mama said:


> You have the prettiest/ cutest pictures! So adorable.





Iamminda said:


> I love the pink heart pom on your cute MP.  Judging by your pretty lineup, you are going to have a lovely Friday — enjoy





hers4eva said:


> This whole picture is adorable





GeorginaLavender said:


> [emoji7][emoji7]. Cute outfit!!!





Soniaa said:


> Lovin the *PINK* pom pom and those shades!!!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> With mini pochette and organizer ready to head out again.


Everything is so beautiful!!! Like you


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Mono Monday all ~ wishing you a fab week ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644946
> View attachment 4644947
> 
> Anyone else enjoying sports luxe mixing? I personally love combining feminine elements + luxury comfort


Same, lol! You look beautiful!!


----------



## EmmJay

@MyBelongs to Louis @Melfontana loving today’s bags and looks.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Melfontana said:


> What do you use your round coin purse for! I acquired one right before it was discontinued and I carried it one time inside my mini Boite but didn’t actually put anything in it LOL


Hi!  I used to put my hair ties or my spare keys but now I put my coins in it.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Mono Monday all ~ wishing you a fab week ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644946
> View attachment 4644947
> 
> Anyone else enjoying sports luxe mixing? I personally love combining feminine elements + luxury comfort



Looking so lovely V .  Really like the pairing of your romantic pearl-adorned blouse with those lux leather pants — classy with an edge


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cool Breeze said:


> You have such a wonderful collection.  I always enjoy your postings.


Thank you. You are sweet!



EveyB said:


> Love your Sophia bag!


Thank you so much!



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Mono Monday all ~ wishing you a fab week ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644946
> View attachment 4644947
> 
> Anyone else enjoying sports luxe mixing? I personally love combining feminine elements + luxury comfort


Love the whole look!



Starbux32 said:


> Everything is so beautiful!!! Like you


Starbux32, thank you for being you...so sweet!


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> @MyBelongs to Louis @Melfontana loving today’s bags and looks.


Thanks EmmJay ::


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Starbux32 + @EmmJay + @Iamminda + @Sunshine mama
It makes me happy to read your positive fashion feedback, ladies - TY You've made my
Monday!!


Iamminda said:


> Looking so lovely V .  Really like the pairing of your romantic pearl-adorned blouse with those lux leather pants — classy with an edge


+ Can we all take a moment to crown our charming Minda as _"Best Style Editor on TPF"_?!? Seriously, IM, your eloquent posts & spot-on style analyses are unmatched and _*we're* *so lucky*_ for your presence here...


cheidel said:


> Cute!  Love that hat!!!!


TY kindly, C


----------



## CPA

Cocoabean said:


> View attachment 4457721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toiletry 25 helping me to plan the invasion of NYC’s garment district once my sister arrives. Yay!


Hi how do you like the toiletry 25?  I am thinking of returning it and get the mini nice vanity.  But toiletry 25 is cute too.


----------



## CPA

fyn72 said:


> Had to take my furbaby to the vet, took Brittany. Love this bag


Hi,  when did get the charm,  I am looking for one, goes perfect with the Brittany bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Lol, thanks sweet V .  It’s easy to  you and your lovely style .  



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Starbux32 + @EmmJay + @Iamminda + @Sunshine mama
> It makes me happy to read your positive fashion feedback, ladies - TY You've made my
> Monday!!
> 
> + Can we all take a moment to crown our charming Minda as _"Best Style Editor on TPF"_?!? Seriously, IM, your eloquent posts & spot-on style analyses are unmatched and _*we're* *so lucky*_ for your presence here...
> 
> TY kindly, C


----------



## 23adeline

My DD was using my City Malle and I was using Cluny BB while visiting UK last week


----------



## 23adeline

Some random pics 
Montaigne BB studs



RDV



Trunk Clutch


Twist PM


Twist PM and Chain It


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Some random pics
> Montaigne BB studs
> View attachment 4645523
> 
> 
> RDV
> View attachment 4645524
> 
> 
> Trunk Clutch
> View attachment 4645525
> 
> Twist PM
> View attachment 4645526
> 
> Twist PM and Chain It
> View attachment 4645527


All your bags are so beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> View attachment 4645522
> 
> My DD was using my City Malle and I was using Cluny BB while visiting UK last week


You 2 look like sisters!


----------



## cheidel

Melfontana said:


> Will be OnTheGo today ::
> I attached the TriPouch round coin purse ::


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Mono Monday all ~ wishing you a fab week ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644946
> View attachment 4644947
> 
> Anyone else enjoying sports luxe mixing? I personally love combining feminine elements + luxury comfort


You look fabulous!


----------



## cheidel

Cabas Alto!!!   One of my favs!


----------



## Melfontana

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank You


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> With mini pochette and organizer ready to head out again.


Lovely view!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Marmotte said:


> My Ivy ready for a night out
> View attachment 4637129


Love it!!  How are you liking the Ivy?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Visited Wynn LV last night trying on their new scrunchies! And pairing my gold aftergame sneakers with monogram pochette metis!


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Mono Monday all ~ wishing you a fab week ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644946
> View attachment 4644947
> 
> Anyone else enjoying sports luxe mixing? I personally love combining feminine elements + luxury comfort


Wowza wowza!  You look absolutely marvelous. Thanks for sharing


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> Some random pics
> Montaigne BB studs
> View attachment 4645523
> 
> 
> RDV
> View attachment 4645524
> 
> 
> Trunk Clutch
> View attachment 4645525
> 
> Twist PM
> View attachment 4645526
> 
> Twist PM and Chain It
> View attachment 4645527


Gorgeous all!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Visited Wynn LV last night trying on their new scrunchies! And pairing my gold aftergame sneakers with monogram pochette metis!


Is that an actual hair scrunchy? Not just a scarf? 
What is it actually called?


----------



## Sunshine mama

One of my interpretations of a multi pochette.
Just having fun.


----------



## Soniaa

Sunshine mama said:


> One of my interpretations of a multi pochette.
> Just having fun.


Cute!


----------



## kbell

If I squeeze my bracelet once it’s on, it’s finally small enough that it’s comfortable on my 5-1/2”ish wrist ❤️ Getting a lot more wear since I got brave enough to squeeze/unsqueeze it.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> One of my interpretations of a multi pochette.
> Just having fun.


Mini on mini action   So cute!!!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> One of my interpretations of a multi pochette.
> Just having fun.



*  L*  *O*  *V*  *E*


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mono on mono action


----------



## Soniaa

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> mono on mono action


Always love some multicolor eye candy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

kbell said:


> If I squeeze my bracelet once it’s on, it’s finally small enough that it’s comfortable on my 5-1/2”ish wrist ❤️ Getting a lot more wear since I got brave enough to squeeze/unsqueeze it.
> View attachment 4646085


Glad it worked out. It's very pretty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> mono on mono action


This is pure eye candy! So refreshing and pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Soniaa , @MyBelongs to Louis , @hers4eva 
Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> One of my interpretations of a multi pochette.
> Just having fun.



Love your little bag/charm!  I used to really want one of those cute little K Spade maise bag charms.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> mono on mono action



:Heart: — love the clean fresh look of the white canvas


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love your little bag/charm!  I used to really want one of those cute little K Spade maise bag charms.


Thank you.! I hardly used it because it had a long key doodad on it. So I chopped it off! Now I love the clean look.
BTW, I think you have very good memory! Cuz how did you remember the name of the keychain? Meanwhile, I have to use words like "doodad" to communicate!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.! I hardly used it because it had a long key doodad on it. So I chopped it off! Now I love the clean look.



I am such a dork.  I didn’t even know yours is a Maise charm until I just searched to see if they still sell them, lol.  It just reminded me of them


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I am such a dork.  I didn’t even know yours is a Maise charm until I just searched to see if they still sell them, lol.  It just reminded me of them


You answered before I was able to finish editing my previous post.


----------



## kbell

Sunshine mama said:


> Glad it worked out. It's very pretty.


Thank you!


----------



## LV_BB

Running errands


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Sunshine mama said:


> Is that an actual hair scrunchy? Not just a scarf?
> What is it actually called?


Yes an actually scrunchy!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> You 2 look like sisters!


You've just made my day !


----------



## 23adeline

LV Arch Bag ,going out for the first time


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Sunshine mama said:


> Is that an actual hair scrunchy? Not just a scarf?
> What is it actually called?


It's called chouchou be mindful bl.no
M68951


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> One of my interpretations of a multi pochette.
> Just having fun.


Love it - a tiny bag with its own tiny bag


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> LV Arch Bag ,going out for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4646430
> View attachment 4646432
> View attachment 4646429


You and your bag look beautiful- I think the Arch is a lovely  bag.


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> I am such a dork.  I didn’t even know yours is a Maise charm until I just searched to see if they still sell them, lol.  It just reminded me of them





Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.! I hardly used it because it had a long key doodad on it. So I chopped it off! Now I love the clean look.
> BTW, I think you have very good memory! Cuz how did you remember the name of the keychain? Meanwhile, I have to use words like "doodad" to communicate!


You two crack me up - I figured almost all of us were kind of dorky - why else would we obsessively search collect and love all things bags and slg’s?!  And research is so easy these days. Anyway, back to topic but I laughed, both at the dork comment and at chopping something off that bugged you so you could use it. Been there done that!!


----------



## DrTr

LV_BB said:


> Running errands
> 
> View attachment 4646213


You look lovely with that beautiful bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> You two crack me up - I figured almost all of us were kind of dorky - why else would we obsessively search collect and love all things bags and slg’s?!  And research is so easy these days. Anyway, back to topic but I laughed, both at the dork comment and at chopping something off that bugged you so you could use it. Been there done that!!


Thank you for you compliment(I am assuming)!
And we purse lovers have to do whatever it takes!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsMBunboxing said:


> It's called chouchou be mindful bl.no
> M68951


Not  on the U.S website.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Sunshine mama said:


> Not  on the U.S website.


Your SA can order it for you.


----------



## LV_BB

DrTr said:


> You look lovely with that beautiful bag!



Thank you!!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for you compliment(I am assuming)!
> And we purse lovers have to do whatever it takes!


Of COURSE it was a compliment!  I don’t know about you all,but I take pride in my nerdy researchy dork side so I admired it in you both


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Of COURSE it was a compliment!  I don’t know about you all,but I take pride in my nerdy researchy dork side so I admired it in you both



#NerdyResearchyDorksUnite


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> #NerdyResearchyDorksUnite


YES! And it means we often give and get help. Thanks to all here that are so helpful.


----------



## Mikaelha

LV_BB said:


> Running errands
> 
> View attachment 4646213




ahhhh thanks for the pic. I don't see much love for the BCS over here and I was about to sell mine. OMG what a mistake, I tried it on one more time, before packing it, with a dress and said wow I really need spring and summer to come so I can use this. It is a pretty bag. Then I go to purse forum and see your pic. I  think is the signal to keep it. Mine is MIF as well. Anyways, BCS looks so pretty on you and I think I like the idea of wearing a cute/unique understated bag.


----------



## LV_BB

Mikaelha said:


> ahhhh thanks for the pic. I don't see much love for the BCS over here and I was about to sell mine. OMG what a mistake, I tried it on one more time, before packing it, with a dress and said wow I really need spring and summer to come so I can use this. It is a pretty bag. Then I go to purse forum and see your pic. I  think is the signal to keep it. Mine is MIF as well. Anyways, BCS looks so pretty on you and I think I like the idea of wearing a cute/unique understated bag.



Yes it’s so cute with dresses and skirts, I can’t wait to see your BCS in action pics in the future  Mine is made in Spain, congrats on your MIF.

BCS is my very first monogram bag and it was kind of an impulse buy last February. I’ve been wondering lately if I should have held out for the Ivy, but the strap and shape are quite unique. Thank you for your sweet compliment


----------



## Mel di Brisbane

First day in action ❤️


----------



## 23adeline

Using LV Arch Bag for the second day


----------



## cosima

My Capucines in red scarlet with matching scarf


----------



## Missydora

Louis at Haneda airport Japan. They have the coolest vending machines!! Pika pika...


----------



## NeLVoe

Love my cute Zippy


----------



## DrTr

Even though my bag is now “resting” it was in action this morning on a wet, slushy cold nasty day visit to the Dr.  I used a Mautto gold chain (thanks EmmJay, got the idea from you and your WT NF bag with this chain on it) and carried the largest piece of the MP bag with the vachetta tab against my body so it didn’t get wet. Didn’t want any of my other straps to get wet either.  Worked like a charm, and I wore it over my shoulder. It was too nasty to take a true action shot!


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Even though my bag is now “resting” it was in action this morning on a wet, slushy cold nasty day visit to the Dr.  I used a Mautto gold chain (thanks EmmJay, got the idea from you and your WT NF bag with this chain on it) and carried the largest piece of the MP bag with the vachetta tab against my body so it didn’t get wet. Didn’t want any of my other straps to get wet either.  Worked like a charm, and I wore it over my shoulder. It was too nasty to take a true action shot!
> 
> View attachment 4647925
> View attachment 4647926


Love this look of the multi-functional multipochette.


----------



## chocolateolive

Sofia Coppola BB bag ✌️


----------



## GeorginaLavender

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Mono Monday all ~ wishing you a fab week ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644946
> View attachment 4644947
> 
> Anyone else enjoying sports luxe mixing? I personally love combining feminine elements + luxury comfort



Super kawaii [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Starbux32 + @EmmJay + @Iamminda + @Sunshine mama
> It makes me happy to read your positive fashion feedback, ladies - TY You've made my
> Monday!!
> 
> + Can we all take a moment to crown our charming Minda as _"Best Style Editor on TPF"_?!? Seriously, IM, your eloquent posts & spot-on style analyses are unmatched and _*we're* *so lucky*_ for your presence here...
> 
> TY kindly, C



Lovely Minda has a way with words [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> One of my interpretations of a multi pochette.
> Just having fun.



I like the baby bag [emoji106]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Yes an actually scrunchy!!!



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## timmd

A few pics of our Neo Alma PM in creme from trip to Houston this lastweekend and a quick review of the bag while out shopping at the Shops at La Cantera back home if anyone is interested.


----------



## cheidel

NeLVoe said:


> Love my cute Zippy
> View attachment 4647881


Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

timmd said:


> A few pics of our Neo Alma PM in creme from trip to Houston this lastweekend and a quick review of the bag while out shopping at the Shops at La Cantera back home if anyone is interested.
> View attachment 4648000
> View attachment 4648003
> View attachment 4648004



Beautiful bag, and it looks great on you!! Love the Bandeau too!   Thanks for the excellent and informative video!


----------



## lucydee

Today at work with my LV Flandrin.
I forgot how beautiful this bag is since I haven't carried in a while.


----------



## cheidel

lucydee said:


> Today at work with my LV Flanfrin.
> I forgot how beautiful this bag is since I haven't carried in a while.
> View attachment 4648027


Very pretty, nice pop of red!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

GeorginaLavender said:


> Super kawaii [emoji7][emoji7]


  ...!


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Love this look of the multi-functional multipochette.


Thank you you were the inspiration and using just the largest bag with a chain carried all I needed and was fine in the nasty weather. The MP bag still keeps delighting me in all the ways we can use it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

cosima said:


> View attachment 4647643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Capucines in red scarlet with matching scarf


This is a gorgeous red!


----------



## Iamminda

chocolateolive said:


> Sofia Coppola BB bag ✌️



This bag is fabulous — in this beautiful color and this size.


----------



## EveyB

chocolateolive said:


> Sofia Coppola BB bag ✌️


Absolutely gorgeous! The colour is really stunning!


----------



## fyn72

A nice day with my daughter today, love our dates. Hers is the mini backpack


----------



## mdcx

timmd said:


> A few pics of our Neo Alma PM in creme from trip to Houston this lastweekend and a quick review of the bag while out shopping at the Shops at La Cantera back home if anyone is interested.
> View attachment 4648000
> View attachment 4648003
> View attachment 4648004



Great review! Loved seeing the bag out in natural light, it’s so lovely.


----------



## DrTr

timmd said:


> A few pics of our Neo Alma PM in creme from trip to Houston this lastweekend and a quick review of the bag while out shopping at the Shops at La Cantera back home if anyone is interested.
> View attachment 4648000
> View attachment 4648003
> View attachment 4648004



Gorgeous bag and it looks lovely on you!


----------



## DrTr

fyn72 said:


> A nice day with my daughter today, love our dates. Hers is the mini backpack


Fun HI-LO day -LV and Taco Bell  love it. Glad it was fun.


----------



## DrTr

Sick of winter but my trusty MP w mono strap is up to the challenge!  Leaving for work. My poor magnolia tree. Oh well, spring will come at some point!  Happy Friday all


----------



## LV2

Beautiful scenery


----------



## Rani

DrTr said:


> Sick of winter but my trusty MP w mono strap is up to the challenge!  Leaving for work. My poor magnolia tree. Oh well, spring will come at some point!  Happy Friday all
> 
> View attachment 4648512
> View attachment 4648513


Beautiful photos and also like your multi Pochettes


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Sick of winter but my trusty MP w mono strap is up to the challenge!  Leaving for work. My poor magnolia tree. Oh well, spring will come at some point!  Happy Friday all
> 
> View attachment 4648512
> View attachment 4648513


Beautiful bag and scenery.


----------



## melovepurse

Neo Square Bag on the sushi bar yesterday. Sorry it’s sideways - not sure how to fix.


----------



## DrTr

LV2 said:


> Beautiful scenery





Rani said:


> Beautiful photos and also like your multi Pochettes





EmmJay said:


> Beautiful bag and scenery.


Thank you all - I was blown away by the camera on my iPhone this am - that tree is uplit with white light, but our house has outdoor bulbs that downlight in a pinkish glow. The camera picked that up, though I couldn’t see it with the naked eye. It was truly one of those happy accident photos, as I’m no pro!

Just two more pics of my workday items - the MP, my Awoooo shawl from H by the lovely Alice Shirley, and my fun pop white glasses from France. Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## cheidel

fyn72 said:


> A nice day with my daughter today, love our dates. Hers is the mini backpack


Both are lovely!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

DrTr said:


> Thank you all - I was blown away by the camera on my iPhone this am - that tree is uplit with white light, but our house has outdoor bulbs that downlight in a pinkish glow. The camera picked that up, though I couldn’t see it with the naked eye. It was truly one of those happy accident photos, as I’m no pro!
> 
> Just two more pics of my workday items - the MP, my Awoooo shawl from H by the lovely Alice Shirley, and my fun pop white glasses from France. Hope you all have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4648640
> View attachment 4648641



I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your glasses—so stylin!!!


----------



## fyn72

DrTr said:


> Fun HI-LO day -LV and Taco Bell  love it. Glad it was fun.


I didn't even know we had a Taco Bell in Australia and my daughter told me! first time haha the chips with the seasoning are so nice


----------



## DrTr

GeorginaLavender said:


> I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your glasses—so stylin!!!


Thank you so much!  They are FaceaFace from Paris, I love the tiny heeled boots as the earpieces, even though no one but me knows


----------



## DrTr

fyn72 said:


> I didn't even know we had a Taco Bell in Australia and my daughter told me! first time haha the chips with the seasoning are so nice


The chips may be nice, but LV is NICE! How fun, loved your post.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_Happy Lunar New Year!_ _Wishing you a 2020 filled with excellent health, happiness, and prosperity (for new LV's)!!                    Special shoutout to our TPF friends who were born the Year of the Rat 

_


----------



## Mcaldwell190

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous bag and it looks lovely on you!


I love that bag, but I read somewhere that it was heavy, what do you think? It looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## DrTr

Mcaldwell190 said:


> I love that bag, but I read somewhere that it was heavy, what do you think? It looks gorgeous on you!


It was timmd’s bag - I don’t have that lovely. Maybe she could speak to the weight. HTH


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Mono Monday all ~ wishing you a fab week ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644946
> View attachment 4644947
> 
> Anyone else enjoying sports luxe mixing? I personally love combining feminine elements + luxury comfort


So classy! I love it...


----------



## eena1230

23adeline said:


> LV Arch Bag ,going out for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4646430
> View attachment 4646432
> View attachment 4646429


Just gorgeous!


----------



## pehtomi

Traveling with the Nice bb. Took it out to the sun for the picture☀️ My hair bandana is on the handle just for easy access


----------



## Soniaa

pehtomi said:


> Traveling with the Nice bb. Took it out to the sun for the picture☀️ My hair bandana is on the handle just for easy access
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649038


You're enticing me! To escape to a tropical island! NOW!


----------



## pehtomi

Soniaa said:


> You're enticing me! To escape to a tropical island! NOW!


I have to work during the days between Christmas and New Year so it’s so great to escape to the tropics in January


----------



## Soniaa

pehtomi said:


> I have to work during the days between Christmas and New Year so it’s so great to escape to the tropics in January


Ahh a well deserved getaway !


----------



## 23adeline

Getting ready for Chinese New Year


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY! Really liked this mouse decor even though I have no clue what it says LOL (not Chinese) Happy LNY!


eena1230 said:


> So classy! I love it...



@pehtomi Have a great vacation, hun! Just love your Nice BB shot Now I'm drooling AND dreaming of your beach destination at the same time... 

@Soniaa _I'm with you_ on a make-believe, magical cruise to this beautiful, balmy destination!!!


----------



## timmd

Mcaldwell190 said:


> I love that bag, but I read somewhere that it was heavy, what do you think? It looks gorgeous on you!



If this question was directed towards me and the Neo Alma in empreinte, no it is not heavy at all.  I have the ponthieu and melie both in empreinte and I would say it is lighter than the melie and about the same or slightly lighter than the ponthieu.  Of course it is roomy and fits a good amount of stuff and obviously depending what you carry could be heavier than some but overall the bag alone is not heavy.  I hope that helps


----------



## pehtomi

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY! Really liked this mouse decor even though I have no clue what it says LOL (not Chinese) Happy LNY!
> 
> 
> @pehtomi Have a great vacation, hun! Just love your Nice BB shot Now I'm drooling AND dreaming of your beach destination at the same time...
> 
> @Soniaa _I'm with you_ on a make-believe, magical cruise to this beautiful, balmy destination!!!


Thank you


----------



## Venessa84

This LV Twist gave me a lot of good luck last night while beating my DH at Top Golf


----------



## DrTr

pehtomi said:


> Traveling with the Nice bb. Took it out to the sun for the picture☀️ My hair bandana is on the handle just for easy access
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649038


Oh so not fair! Gorgeous bag, gorgeous beach!  And here I am posting snow pictures - oh to be on a beach somewhere!  Love your bag


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> Getting ready for Chinese New Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649097
> View attachment 4649098
> View attachment 4649099


You look lovely!  Happy New Year.


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> This LV Twist gave me a lot of good luck last night while beating my DH at Top Golf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649211


Perfect! Both your lucky bag AND beating your DH!!


----------



## QueenieQ

My beauty of the day



	

		
			
		

		
	
Dressed up with a red bandeau in honor of the lunar new year.


----------



## DrTr

QueenieQ said:


> My beauty of the day
> 
> View attachment 4649279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed up with a red bandeau in honor of the lunar new year.


Gorgeous and happy new year to all!


----------



## JuliannaFox

The beginning of the tan in action   And new PA DA


----------



## mrs.JC

My companion on this cold, snowy day at the office. Also my first time using my Clipa! [emoji4]


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Gong hei fat choi!!! A mandatory pic with the rats at Wynn!! Sporting my monogram pochette metis and gold aftergame sneakers!!!


----------



## Venessa84

DrTr said:


> Perfect! Both your lucky bag AND beating your DH!!



Thank you!!


----------



## cheidel

QueenieQ said:


> My beauty of the day
> 
> View attachment 4649279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed up with a red bandeau in honor of the lunar new year.


She is a beauty!


----------



## bbcerisette66

QueenieQ said:


> My beauty of the day
> 
> View attachment 4649279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed up with a red bandeau in honor of the lunar new year.



I’m crazy about that bag !!! Amazing [emoji6]


----------



## fabuleux

Time to go to work!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Got my rat and my triangle messenger on


----------



## KEW84

mrsinsyder said:


> Got my rat and my triangle messenger on
> 
> View attachment 4649375


love love love that bag!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4649371
> 
> Time to go to work!


A true beauty!  Enjoy!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Since it's Chinese New Year! Wearing my vuittonite necklace,  vuittonite scarf bandeau and red vernis alma pm! Plus my red envelope from LV!


----------



## Christofle

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4649371
> 
> Time to go to work!



Lovely bag with gorgeous clean lines!


----------



## pehtomi

DrTr said:


> Oh so not fair! Gorgeous bag, gorgeous beach!  And here I am posting snow pictures - oh to be on a beach somewhere!  Love your bag



Thank you The Nice bb fits a lot and is an eyecandy It is nice to have snow during winter! Hoping we also have some when returning back home!


----------



## Soniaa

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY! Really liked this mouse decor even though I have no clue what it says LOL (not Chinese) Happy LNY!
> 
> 
> @pehtomi Have a great vacation, hun! Just love your Nice BB shot Now I'm drooling AND dreaming of your beach destination at the same time...
> 
> @Soniaa _I'm with you_ on a make-believe, magical cruise to this beautiful, balmy destination!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My OOTD for Saturday shopping/high tea - same pearl bodysuit, different accessories Happy Sunday all


----------



## DrTr

mrs.JC said:


> My companion on this cold, snowy day at the office. Also my first time using my Clipa! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649295


Love it!  And isn’t Clipa great?  It’s unbelievable what that circle of metal will hold. Love not having to hunt for a spot for my bags, but can just clip right nearby.


----------



## DrTr

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4649371
> 
> Time to go to work!


As I recall you had to work for this beauty!  Love it!


----------



## DrTr

pehtomi said:


> Thank you The Nice bb fits a lot and is an eyecandy It is nice to have snow during winter! Hoping we also have some when returning back home!


It is indeed an eye candy bag - I love those structured beauties. Maybe my snow can drift your way when you return


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My OOTD for Saturday shopping/high tea - same pearl bodysuit, different accessories Happy Sunday all
> View attachment 4649988


Wow!  Gorgeous on you! Love your twist


----------



## Bags_4_life

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4649371
> 
> Time to go to work!


Gorgeous! This bag doesn’t come with pale vachetta, is that right? It would be great if you could choose that for any bag, this is so beautiful!


----------



## fabuleux

Bags_4_life said:


> Gorgeous! This bag doesn’t come with pale vachetta, is that right? It would be great if you could choose that for any bag, this is so beautiful!


Indeed. The vachetta is already caramel color. That was the case for all the Monogram Legacy bags. We’ll see how it ages over several months. I’ll report!


----------



## lucydee

Heading out today with my new LV Favorite MM.


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My OOTD for Saturday shopping/high tea - same pearl bodysuit, different accessories Happy Sunday all
> View attachment 4649988


Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## diane d

My Christmas present.


----------



## diane d

my Christmas present. Neverfull MM cinched


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My OOTD for Saturday shopping/high tea - same pearl bodysuit, different accessories Happy Sunday all
> View attachment 4649988


Looking!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Another interpretation of a multi pochette using a Kirigami necklace without the chain.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> This LV Twist gave me a lot of good luck last night while beating my DH at Top Golf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649211


That red!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

chocolateolive said:


> Sofia Coppola BB bag ✌️


This is a gorgeous bag in a gorgeous color!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Another interpretation of a multi pochette using a Kirigami necklace without the chain.


 Nice!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Nice!


Thank you Starbux!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Starbux!


You're welcome


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

In Las Vegas Shanghai Plaza for CNY lunch! Sporting my pink giant time out monogram sneakers,  black millionaire 1.1 sunglasses, red v strass necklace with matching bracelet and earrings.


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My OOTD for Saturday shopping/high tea - same pearl bodysuit, different accessories Happy Sunday all
> View attachment 4649988


Gorgeous bag, looks great on you!


----------



## cheidel

diane d said:


> my Christmas present. Neverfull MM cinched


Very pretty!!!  Congrats!


----------



## j.louis

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3387983
> 
> Shopping with my Artsy.


Have you ever tried a longer strap with your Artsy ?


----------



## Soniaa

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My OOTD for Saturday shopping/high tea - same pearl bodysuit, different accessories Happy Sunday all
> View attachment 4649988


So chic!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My OOTD for Saturday shopping/high tea - same pearl bodysuit, different accessories Happy Sunday all
> View attachment 4649988



Well, hello there my gorgeous friend .  Hope you had a fun weekend of shopping and high tea


----------



## GeorginaLavender

DrTr said:


> Thank you so much!  They are FaceaFace from Paris, I love the tiny heeled boots as the earpieces, even though no one but me knows



What[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]. The Texan in me just squealed in delight!!! I shall seek them out if they are available in the US!!!  So Fab!!!!


----------



## DrTr

GeorginaLavender said:


> What[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]. The Texan in me just squealed in delight!!! I shall seek them out if they are available in the US!!!  So Fab!!!!


They are - I’m sending you a DM


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Another interpretation of a multi pochette using a Kirigami necklace without the chain.




Such a  _*S W E E T*_ combination
Love the pink silk scarf as a beautiful backdrop in your picture  
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> Such a  _*S W E E T*_ combination
> Love the pink silk scarf as a beautiful backdrop in your picture
> Have a wonderful day!


Thank you . And you too!


----------



## hers4eva

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My OOTD for Saturday shopping/high tea - same pearl bodysuit, different accessories Happy Sunday all
> View attachment 4649988





So pretty

High t e a time sounds wonderful


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you . And you too!




Doesn’t high tea time sound wonderful with @MyBelongs to Louis 
That surely would make a wonderful sunny day


----------



## ditzydi

Sunshine mama said:


> Another interpretation of a multi pochette using a Kirigami necklace without the chain.


I love the multi pochette hack with the kirigami necklace!  What all can you fit in the kirigami necklace?


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> I love the multi pochette hack with the kirigami necklace!  What all can you fit in the kirigami necklace?


Thank you. 
I can fit a lipstick,  a few cards, and a few keys. 
Or, about 10 cards.  Or, a few cards and some folded bills.


----------



## 23adeline

Alma bb at temple


----------



## 23adeline




----------



## 23adeline

Alma bb at beach


----------



## ditzydi

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> I can fit a lipstick,  a few cards, and a few keys.
> Or, about 10 cards.  Or, a few cards and some folded bills.


So would you say it’s bigger, smaller or the same size as a key pouch?


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> View attachment 4651469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alma bb at temple


So pretty! Love the denim and red!!!


----------



## Starbux32

23adeline said:


> View attachment 4651471





23adeline said:


> View attachment 4651469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alma bb at temple


So beautiful!!!


----------



## eena1230

Using my Toiletry 26 with the handbag conversion kit I purchased through Amazon


----------



## staceyjan

eena1230 said:


> Using my Toiletry 26 with the handbag conversion kit I purchased through Amazon


I love it and want to use mine.  Do I just search on Amazon for a handbag conversion kit?


----------



## therosey

Mylockme in marine rogue


----------



## eena1230

staceyjan said:


> I love it and want to use mine.  Do I just search on Amazon for a handbag conversion kit?


Thank you. I DM’d you the name of the insert..


----------



## DrTr

therosey said:


> Mylockme in marine rogue


Gorgeous bag!  Don’t you love it?  I happen to have one I got  in 2018 in blue jean and it’s such a beautiful and functional bag. Like her twilly


----------



## therosey

Of course I love it. Glad to hear that you have a same one. So far have yet to see anyone carrying the same bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> So would you say it’s bigger, smaller or the same size as a key pouch?


The key pouch is slightly longer so that business cards could fit easily.  The Kirigami necklace is fatter and could hold shorter items like credit cards and a small lipstick, but it has a hard time fitting business cards. Business cards WILL go in, but will be tight and hard to take out. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## ditzydi

Sunshine mama said:


> The key pouch is slightly longer so that business cards could fit easily.  The Kirigami necklace is fatter and could hold shorter items like credit cards and a small lipstick, but it has a hard time fitting business cards. Business cards WILL go in, but will be tight and hard to take out. I hope this makes sense.


Makes total sense.  Good thing I don’t ever carry business cards.  Have to find a job first.


----------



## DrTr

therosey said:


> Of course I love it. Glad to hear that you have a same one. So far have yet to see anyone carrying the same bag.


I haven’t seen anyone carrying the same bag either. Makes it even better - and I really like how organized it is and surprisingly light even when full.


----------



## khucka1

Taking my “new to me” original version Estrela out for a spin today!   I love all of the vachetta details and gold accents.   Beautiful bag!  Using a strap from my Pochette Métis so that she can also be Crossbody, I’m giving her a bit of color with my new bag charm from Christmas 2019.


----------



## cheidel

khucka1 said:


> Taking my “new to me” original version Estrela out for a spin today!   I love all of the vachetta details and gold accents.   Beautiful bag!  Using a strap from my Pochette Métis so that she can also be Crossbody, I’m giving her a bit of color with my new bag charm from Christmas 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652856


Gorgeous, she looks great with that strap!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My LV year of the rat vuittonite bracelet!


----------



## 23adeline

Went to LV to get heat stamping on 2 small items,collect ang pow packets and sending back my RDV for repair


----------



## 23adeline

My SA showed me this Twist Card holder that they newly received, I couldn't resist it because the color is so special. I bought it to be used as a lipstick case, using the mirror from my Twist PM


----------



## mrsinsyder

Miami-bound!


----------



## DrTr

mrsinsyder said:


> Miami-bound!
> 
> View attachment 4653044


Gorgeous bags!  And I just have to say -

GO CHIEFS!! Mahomes is just such an amazing athlete and seemingly very kind and a great leader. Sorry to be off topic.


----------



## therosey

Yes, love the compartments, very practical. Mind to post the pic of your love, would like to see it.


----------



## LVforValentine

23adeline said:


> My SA showed me this Twist Card holder that they newly received, I couldn't resist it because the color is so special. I bought it to be used as a lipstick case, using the mirror from my Twist PM
> This is gorgeous! I'm a sucker for blues and greens and when LV does them they're always beautiful. I love you idea of a lipstick case too.
> What country did you get this in? I've been looking at the Canadian website for a while for this in any color but it hasn't been available.


----------



## KEW84

My new Neo Noe with jungle charm grabbing lunch!


----------



## Sunshine mama

KEW84 said:


> My new Neo Noe with jungle charm grabbing lunch!


Cute!


----------



## XCCX

My new sneakers! I’ve been looking for these for a long time! Stalked the website for days! I love gold!!! And the comfort is everything!


----------



## LV_BB

XCCX said:


> My new sneakers! I’ve been looking for these for a long time! Stalked the website for days! I love gold!!! And the comfort is everything!
> 
> View attachment 4653274



I’m glad stalking paid off! Do they fit true to size?


----------



## XCCX

LV_BB said:


> I’m glad stalking paid off! Do they fit true to size?



I was very lucky this time! Yes, they fit true to size for me


----------



## Maddux family

Picked these up after Christmas. Still using my black speedy 25 every day though. I just love the front pocket.


----------



## KEW84

Is there a forum dedicated to posting pics of custom World Tour pieces? I'd love to see what stickers everyone picked!


----------



## cheidel

mrsinsyder said:


> Miami-bound!
> 
> View attachment 4653044


Beautiful travel buddies!   Have a great time!


----------



## cheidel

XCCX said:


> My new sneakers! I’ve been looking for these for a long time! Stalked the website for days! I love gold!!! And the comfort is everything!
> 
> View attachment 4653274


Very pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## MmeM124

KEW84 said:


> Is there a forum dedicated to posting pics of custom World Tour pieces? I'd love to see what stickers everyone picked!


There is a world tour clubhouse, yes!


----------



## KEW84

MmeM124 said:


> There is a world tour clubhouse, yes!


Can you link it? I can't find it...sorry i'm new


----------



## EmmJay

KEW84 said:


> Is there a forum dedicated to posting pics of custom World Tour pieces? I'd love to see what stickers everyone picked!


Here you go https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-world-tour-club.966524/


----------



## KEW84

EmmJay said:


> Here you go https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-world-tour-club.966524/


Thank you!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

This bag holds a ton!!


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines BB


----------



## loveisworthit

Neverfull mm mono in rose ballerine  @ work


----------



## Whereami

HeartMyMJs said:


> This bag holds a ton!!
> View attachment 4653607


----------



## fyn72

Looking around a consignment store, ended up buying from LV.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TGIF friends



_+TY for your kindest comments on my OOTD, sweet LVoers
I couldn't ask for better LV support from this amazing community ~ XO_
@DrTr @Sunshine mama @Starbux32 @cheidel @Soniaa @Iamminda @hers4eva


----------



## Soniaa

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TGIF friends
> View attachment 4653810
> 
> 
> _+TY for your kindest comments on my OOTD, sweet LVoers
> I couldn't ask for better LV support from this amazing community ~ XO_
> @DrTr @Sunshine mama @Starbux32 @cheidel @Soniaa @Iamminda @hers4eva


*

*


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Whereami said:


>


Thanks!!


----------



## hers4eva

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TGIF friends
> View attachment 4653810
> 
> 
> _+TY for your kindest comments on my OOTD, sweet LVoers
> I couldn't ask for better LV support from this amazing community ~ XO_
> @DrTr @Sunshine mama @Starbux32 @cheidel @Soniaa @Iamminda @hers4eva




You are too sweet

Tea is ready  for this amazing community


----------



## LVforValentine

23adeline said:


> My SA showed me this Twist Card holder that they newly received, I couldn't resist it because the color is so special. I bought it to be used as a lipstick case, using the mirror from my Twist PM


Very strange that it posted the quote but not what I typed. I absolutely love this card holder, it makes me wish LV would do more blues and greens because when they do, they're stunning. You're idea for a lipstick case us brilliant! I have more card holders than I know what to do with but only 2 lipstick cases. Would you mind sharing where you picked this up? I've been looking for one for a while with no success in Canada.]


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TGIF friends
> View attachment 4653810
> 
> 
> _+TY for your kindest comments on my OOTD, sweet LVoers
> I couldn't ask for better LV support from this amazing community ~ XO_
> @DrTr @Sunshine mama @Starbux32 @cheidel @Soniaa @Iamminda @hers4eva


You're awesome!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TGIF friends
> View attachment 4653810
> 
> 
> _+TY for your kindest comments on my OOTD, sweet LVoers
> I couldn't ask for better LV support from this amazing community ~ XO_
> @DrTr @Sunshine mama @Starbux32 @cheidel @Soniaa @Iamminda @hers4eva


You're welcome!
The pink vignette is beautiful! It's a perfect prelude to the soon to be approaching Valentine's day!


----------



## LV2

23adeline said:


> My SA showed me this Twist Card holder that they newly received, I couldn't resist it because the color is so special. I bought it to be used as a lipstick case, using the mirror from my Twist PM


23adeline, do you think this cart holder can be used as a coin purse?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

XCCX said:


> My new sneakers! I’ve been looking for these for a long time! Stalked the website for days! I love gold!!! And the comfort is everything!
> You finally got them!!! Happy for you friend!!!
> View attachment 4653274


----------



## iqaganda

My lonely companion for today..


----------



## Soniaa

iqaganda said:


> My lonely companion for today..
> 
> View attachment 4654353


What a beauty!


----------



## cheidel

HeartMyMJs said:


> This bag holds a ton!!
> View attachment 4653607


Beautiful!!!


----------



## XCCX

Wrong post, sorry!


----------



## Sunshine mama

iqaganda said:


> My lonely companion for today..
> 
> View attachment 4654353


So pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> You are too sweet
> 
> Tea is ready  for this amazing community


Looks beautiful!


----------



## mrs.JC

My like-new, new-to-me Totally MM accompanying me on my last Saturday shift.  Been wanting her since 2012 (before this bag even existed in this pattern) and I am not disappointed. Perfect everyday and work bag!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Looks beautiful!




 Thank you


----------



## Melfontana

Portobello GM on this rainy day. I haven’t used this bag in over a year and figured let’s give it a go ::


----------



## Venessa84

Visited the best place in the US to get Italian food is right at Arthur Ave, Bronx with my twist. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I was stopped by a young guy who couldn’t get over how “awesome” my bag is.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Saturday everyone!!


----------



## XCCX

Off to work!


----------



## reason24

buying


----------



## thewave1969

Venessa84 said:


> Visited the best place in the US to get Italian food is right at Arthur Ave, Bronx with my twist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4654739
> 
> I was stopped by a young guy who couldn’t get over how “awesome” my bag is.


The Twist is fab, but that prosciutto...


----------



## fyn72

First time out with Soufflot bb, cooling off after a very hot day with an Icy drink


----------



## ifahima

Some cash, card and two tampons is all I'm carrying as we're going for a quick lunch at my mother-in-laws


----------



## Sunshine mama

ifahima said:


> Some cash, card and two tampons is all I'm carrying as we're going for a quick lunch at my mother-in-laws
> 
> View attachment 4655298


Smashing against the hot pink!


----------



## Venessa84

thewave1969 said:


> The Twist is fab, but that prosciutto...



It tastes just as good as it looks! Thank you!!


----------



## cherrifoam

MsSusan said:


> Bathroom selfie on a girls trip with my beautifully patinated Chantilly PM..should take her out more often!


 What fits in the PM size? Can you fit a small wallet\coin purse in there?


----------



## mrs.JC

My favorite of my collection.  Thanks DH! [emoji173]


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrs.JC said:


> My favorite of my collection.  Thanks DH! [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655519


This is such a cool picture of a beautiful bag!


----------



## mdcx

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 4654802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!!


This is such a pretty picture!


----------



## Jasmine1Q84

Been thinking about this bag for a year. I bought a Speedy B 30 in DE years ago and hated it. Decided to give the Speedy one more try. The bigger zipper, opening, the size and the delicious smelling Emp leather have made all the difference! I picked it up today and walked out wearing it! That’s how much in love I am with this bag. And the charm I got years ago has finally found a fab home to adorn.


----------



## Fierymo

A firm believer in non-invasive hacking Judy pm


----------



## cecilienor

On my desk monday morning


----------



## Meesh202

She is riding shotgun today!


----------



## luvspurses

mrs.JC said:


> My favorite of my collection.  Thanks DH! [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655519


gorgeous pm. had to comment on the books tho. i spy brian jacques and i read that entire redwall series to my son when he was young. we still remember them fondly and he is in his late 20's now!


----------



## mrs.JC

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a cool picture of a beautiful bag!



Thank you so much!



luvspurses said:


> gorgeous pm. had to comment on the books tho. i spy brian jacques and i read that entire redwall series to my son when he was young. we still remember them fondly and he is in his late 20's now!



Thank you!  And yeah, those are my husband's books, and he is in his early 30's.    He read them as a child and recently found the whole series in a library sale.  Amazing how books stay with you!


----------



## mrs.JC

Used my PA today w/ a chain for lunch, a carwash, and to pick up a few things from the grocery store. Love it as a crossbody so much and the length was perfect for me (I'm 5'2"). Such a light and easy to wear piece.


----------



## luvspurses

mrs.JC said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  And yeah, those are my husband's books, and he is in his early 30's.    He read them as a child and recently found the whole series in a library sale.  Amazing how books stay with you!


oh wow, that's so funny. we still have the whole set. my son and i still laugh about the moles and how they spoke. ask your husband. they say things like " i dearly loik trifle"  i have not come across very many people who have even heard of these books. anyway , love your marine rouge pm : )


----------



## EpiFanatic

Fierymo said:


> A firm believer in non-invasive hacking Judy pm
> 
> View attachment 4656025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656027


Loving that MC!!!!


----------



## fyn72

Out again with my new Soufflot bb


----------



## gonno

fyn72 said:


> Out again with my new Soufflot bb


I like the fact that it can be dressed up or down so easily. Very versatile. This casual look is great!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fierymo said:


> A firm believer in non-invasive hacking Judy pm
> 
> View attachment 4656025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656027


This is such a happy bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Out again with my new Soufflot bb


This cute bag looks like it was made just  for you.  It looks great!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@mrs.JC  I love the lightweight aspect of the PA too!
I think I need to use mine.


----------



## KEW84

mrs.JC said:


> Used my PA today w/ a chain for lunch, a carwash, and to pick up a few things from the grocery store. Love it as a crossbody so much and the length was perfect for me (I'm 5'2"). Such a light and easy to wear piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656346
> View attachment 4656347
> View attachment 4656348


 Where did you get the chain? Looks perfect!!! Love the charm too!


----------



## AKimSunny

This is my new Favorite - in both senses of the word. It arrived today and I'm already in love


----------



## Sunshine mama

AKimSunny said:


> This is my new Favorite - in both senses of the word. It arrived today and I'm already in love
> 
> View attachment 4657946


You look so adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My "multi pochette"


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My "multi pochette"



This is the best version yet — love it


----------



## EmmJay

Feli-sea Empreinte Noir


----------



## PamK

EmmJay said:


> Feli-sea Empreinte Noir


Love it!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Feli-sea Empreinte Noir


You look beeutiful and the pic is gorgeous!
And LOVE that dress!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is the best version yet — love it


Thanks IM!


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @PamK and 
@Sunshine mama


----------



## Iamminda

EmmJay said:


> Feli-sea Empreinte Noir



This picture is just stunning— you look like a beautiful sea goddess


----------



## hers4eva

*A bowl full of LV love*


----------



## EmmJay

Iamminda said:


> This picture is just stunning— you look like a beautiful sea goddess


Thank you so much!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> My "multi pochette"


----------



## EveyB

EmmJay said:


> Feli-sea Empreinte Noir


Absolutely stunning - you and the background!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


>


Thank you Starbux32!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Starbux32!


You're welcome ​


----------



## KEW84

EmmJay said:


> Feli-sea Empreinte Noir


love it!


----------



## cheidel

Jasmine1Q84 said:


> View attachment 4656008
> 
> 
> Been thinking about this bag for a year. I bought a Speedy B 30 in DE years ago and hated it. Decided to give the Speedy one more try. The bigger zipper, opening, the size and the delicious smelling Emp leather have made all the difference! I picked it up today and walked out wearing it! That’s how much in love I am with this bag. And the charm I got years ago has finally found a fab home to adorn.


Congrats, very beautiful bag!


----------



## cheidel

fyn72 said:


> Out again with my new Soufflot bb


Lovely bag!!!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> My "multi pochette"


Very pretty!!!  You are so creative!!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Feli-sea Empreinte Noir


Stunning!!! This post looks like a picture in a fashion magazine!!!!    Lovely bag too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!!!  You are so creative!!!


Why thank you cheidel!


----------



## Soniaa

Sunshine mama said:


> My "multi pochette"


You need a vernis mini pochette to complete the set  *hint hint @ lv*


----------



## Sunshine mama

Soniaa said:


> You need a vernis mini pochette to complete the set  *hint hint @ lv*


I was thinking this exact same thing!!!


----------



## CAF01

mrsinsyder said:


> Miami-bound!
> 
> View attachment 4653044


Did your OTG fit under the seat on the plane? I want to use mine for travel.


----------



## mrsinsyder

CAF01 said:


> Did your OTG fit under the seat on the plane? I want to use mine for travel.


Yep!


----------



## CAF01

mrsinsyder said:


> Yep!


Yay! Thanks!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Alma and Zara!


----------



## AKimSunny

Sunshine mama said:


> You look so adorable!



Thank you, you're so sweet


----------



## 23adeline

Mini Luggage at work


----------



## Sunshine mama

HeartMyMJs said:


> Alma and Zara!
> View attachment 4658493


They look so good together!


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Feli-sea Empreinte Noir


Beautiful as always EmmJay!


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you for the sweet compliments @EveyB @KEW84 @cheidel @Melfontana @luv2bling


----------



## EmmJay

23adeline said:


> Mini Luggage at work
> View attachment 4658580


Stunner!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sunshine mama said:


> They look so good together!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

EmmJay said:


> Feli-sea Empreinte Noir


Beautiful!!!


----------



## SeattleGal93

Using my PA in DE today! I received my new chain/leather strap this morning from Etsy and I’m in love!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SeattleGal93 said:


> Using my PA in DE today! I received my new chain/leather strap this morning from Etsy and I’m in love!!!
> View attachment 4658848
> View attachment 4658846


Cute!
I'm in love too!


----------



## Iamminda

SeattleGal93 said:


> Using my PA in DE today! I received my new chain/leather strap this morning from Etsy and I’m in love!!!
> View attachment 4658848
> View attachment 4658846



I like the addition of this chain and tassel


----------



## Tuned83

Handy LV pouch in my work bag. holds wallet, phone, keys and glasses and helpful for running out without having to lug a large hobo bag.


----------



## SeattleGal93

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!
> I'm in love too!





Iamminda said:


> I like the addition of this chain and tassel



Thank you ladies!!


----------



## hart88hart

fyn72 said:


> Out again with my new Soufflot bb


Looks wonderful on you!  Does she have feet on the bottom? Thanks


----------



## BleuSaphir

Tuned83 said:


> Handy LV pouch in my work bag. holds wallet, phone, keys and glasses and helpful for running out without having to lug a large hobo bag.
> View attachment 4658866


I love the leather! Looks so soft and squishy!


----------



## BleuSaphir

I’m feeling good blue today!


----------



## cheidel

SeattleGal93 said:


> Using my PA in DE today! I received my new chain/leather strap this morning from Etsy and I’m in love!!!
> View attachment 4658848
> View attachment 4658846


Love the chain leather strap!!!


----------



## fyn72

hart88hart said:


> Looks wonderful on you!  Does she have feet on the bottom? Thanks


Thank you  Yes it has four on the bottom


----------



## EmmJay

HeartMyMJs said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Tuned83

BleuSaphir said:


> I love the leather! Looks so soft and squishy!


Thanks. It's a mulberry handbag that I got in the sale a few years ago. It's held up well despite being a light colour


----------



## CAF01

SeattleGal93 said:


> Using my PA in DE today! I received my new chain/leather strap this morning from Etsy and I’m in love!!!
> View attachment 4658848
> View attachment 4658846


Love the strap. Which seller did you use on Etsy? I’ve seen a few names here.


----------



## melovepurse

At the Sushi Bar !


----------



## SeattleGal93

CAF01 said:


> Love the strap. Which seller did you use on Etsy? I’ve seen a few names here.



Mautto Handbags. It took about two weeks.


----------



## mrs.JC

Work tote and purse of the day hanging out.


----------



## BleuSaphir

There’s is no place like home with these!


----------



## fabuleux

BleuSaphir said:


> View attachment 4659965
> 
> 
> There’s is no place like home with these!


Wore these today too!


----------



## BleuSaphir

fabuleux said:


> Wore these today too!


Nice! I wish I could have scored the blue version as well. It my favorite pair still.


----------



## mdcx

HeartMyMJs said:


> Alma and Zara!
> View attachment 4658493


So lovely!


----------



## 23adeline

EmmJay said:


> Stunner!


Thank you


----------



## 23adeline

Blue watch strap to match my Blue Mini City Steamer


----------



## littleblackbag

EmmJay said:


> Feli-sea Empreinte Noir


Love everything about this picture! EVERYTHING


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ready to leave with my Kirigami necklace... after coffee!


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> Ready to leave with my Kirigami necklace... after coffee!


Small POP of color.


----------



## EmmJay

littleblackbag said:


> Love everything about this picture! EVERYTHING


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Small POP of color.


Thank you and love the pun!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Using my speedy b 25 today


----------



## Jessjoz

23adeline said:


> Blue watch strap to match my Blue Mini City Steamer
> View attachment 4660160



love this look so much !!


----------



## ditzydi

Wearing my papillon 25 crossbody out to brunch and running errands.


----------



## travelbliss

My Black and White Damier Speedy 30 B and I taking in the view  from  the 102nd floor of the Empire State Building !


----------



## 23adeline

Jessjoz said:


> love this look so much !!


Thank you


----------



## 23adeline

My Sunday bag, Chain-it


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

timmd said:


> A few pics of our Neo Alma PM in creme from trip to Houston this lastweekend and a quick review of the bag while out shopping at the Shops at La Cantera back home if anyone is interested.
> View attachment 4648000
> View attachment 4648003
> View attachment 4648004




I see that you use your bag while wearing Jeans, denim and dark clothes. Have you experienced any colour transfer into your bag? 

I really wanted the exact same bag but my SA talked me out of it.


----------



## 19flowers

travelbliss said:


> My Black and White Damier Speedy 30 B and I taking in the view  from  the 102nd floor of the Empire State Building !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660980


amazing pic -- and beautiful Speedy!


----------



## Jessjoz

Very One Handle on Sunday


----------



## LunaLV

This beauty came with me today...


----------



## bh4me

Boombox sneakers


----------



## cheidel

GM today!


----------



## mrs.JC

Enjoying her earlier this week.


----------



## travelbliss

19flowers said:


> amazing pic -- and beautiful Speedy!


thanks, it was quite a view.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

mdcx said:


> So lovely!


Thank you!!❤️


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I live for Sakura season Last night at Chatime enjoying this seasonal treat - very delicious!
	

		
			
		

		
	




So excited that my springtime Speedy B will continue this _*Pink*_spiration


----------



## timmd

sweetlikechocolate said:


> I see that you use your bag while wearing Jeans, denim and dark clothes. Have you experienced any colour transfer into your bag?
> 
> I really wanted the exact same bag but my SA talked me out of it.



well it is hard to say because have only carried it 3-4 times total so far.  I think there is always a risk of color transfer but just a matter of being cautious and aware of how you carry it.  But to answer your question, no signs of any of that yet but not sure I have worn it enough times to make a fair assessment.  I will up update you guys in a few months but for me mostly an occasion bag.  I hope that helps!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I live for Sakura season Last night at Chatime enjoying this seasonal treat - very delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4661057
> View attachment 4661638
> 
> So excited that my springtime Speedy B will continue this _*Pink*_spiration
> View attachment 4661639



Your drink and your bag — both look so yummy .  I am so excited for you about your pastel SpeedyB — this one is perfect for a pink lover like you, can’t wait to see your pics.


----------



## Sunshine mama

travelbliss said:


> My Black and White Damier Speedy 30 B and I taking in the view  from  the 102nd floor of the Empire State Building !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660980


What a cool pic.
Scary just to think about it! I have gone up decades ago but I have forgotten how tall it felt!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jessjoz said:


> View attachment 4661220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very One Handle on Sunday


This is a rare beauty! I don't see it much anywhere!


----------



## Jessjoz

Sunshine mama said:


> This is a rare beauty! I don't see it much anywhere!



Yes that’s true, I didn’t expect that when I bought it. I was actually waiting forever for a Manhattan, and when they didn’t have it in store I got the Very One Handle because I just had to go home with a bag! Glad I did


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Your drink and your bag — both look so yummy .  I am so excited for you about your pastel SpeedyB — this one is perfect for a pink lover like you, can’t wait to see your pics.


TY sweet IM!! I love how you just 'get' my pink obsession Wishing you a wonderful new week!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Enjoying the cold weather!


----------



## 23adeline

Photo of bags ,before keeping them or using them


----------



## 23adeline

Twist PM


----------



## 23adeline

Dora BB


----------



## Bbly

Traveling to Morocco with me


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I live for Sakura season Last night at Chatime enjoying this seasonal treat - very delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4661057
> View attachment 4661638
> 
> So excited that my springtime Speedy B will continue this _*Pink*_spiration
> View attachment 4661639


So pretty!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bbly said:


> Traveling to Morocco with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662702


This bag looks super cute on you! 
And this is such a cool picture.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today I needed a bigger bag. A tote is very useful, especially when I can crossbody it.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I needed a bigger bag. A tote is very useful, especially when I can crossbody it.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Marmotte

Took my Nice Mini to the office today


----------



## EmmJay

Loving the bags of the day @Sunshine mama and @Marmotte.


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Loving the bags of the day @Sunshine mama and @Marmotte.


Thank you.


----------



## Jessjoz

Marmotte said:


> Took my Nice Mini to the office today
> 
> View attachment 4662926



Never thought of getting the Nice until I saw how you wear it  love your look!


----------



## Marmotte

Jessjoz said:


> Never thought of getting the Nice until I saw how you wear it  love your look!


Thank you! It’s such a cutie


----------



## debsmith

Headed out for a Tarjay run with my 2017 Delightful...


----------



## BleuSaphir

Sunshine mama said:


> Ready to leave with my Kirigami necklace... after coffee!


These are cute! I had contemplated for the pink Epi or the ebene print one time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BleuSaphir said:


> These are cute! I had contemplated for the pink Epi or the ebene print one time.


Thank you. I love the pink epi and the ebene too.


----------



## eena1230

EmmJay said:


> Feli-sea Empreinte Noir


Just beautiful!


----------



## EmmJay

eena1230 said:


> Just beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

I just replaced the protection plastic on the lock of Locky BB  with a new transparent sticker


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I live for Sakura season Last night at Chatime enjoying this seasonal treat - very delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4661057
> View attachment 4661638
> 
> So excited that my springtime Speedy B will continue this _*Pink*_spiration
> View attachment 4661639


Gorgeous bag and shoes!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Lo


Sunshine mama said:


> Today I needed a bigger bag. A tote is very useful, especially when I can crossbody it.


Lovely!!


----------



## Melfontana

The Trio is perfect for a quick errand to LV ::❤️::


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Wednesday all! Here are reveal pics of my new Party PS bracelet. Made with LVoe for all PS backpack fans Such a versatile SLG & so much fun to play with! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Size comparison to 4-key holder & Zoé wallet:


It fits keys/cash/lipstick but not cards so I improvised by adding it to a cardholder key chain:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Other options are making it a single charm (attaching chain I removed from Vernis key holder) or attaching to a necklace:
	

		
			
		

		
	



I'm so in LVOE with this cutie patootie


----------



## Melfontana

The Trio is perfect for a quick errand to LV ::❤️::


----------



## 23adeline

Alma BB and LV Bracelet at work


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

*^Note to reveal pics above^* Khaki heels are still brand new so it was ok to snap them like that, not to soil my gem of a Twist

BTW can someone please help me decipher my datecodes? There are 2. I've never gotten that before.
"IK4149    Made In Italy    M6563A"
_Thanks, your help is much appreciated!_


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Wednesday all! Here are reveal pics of my new Party PS bracelet. Made with LVoe for all PS backpack fans Such a versatile SLG & so much fun to play with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664291
> View attachment 4664292
> View attachment 4664279
> 
> Size comparison to 4-key holder & Zoé wallet:
> View attachment 4664306
> 
> It fits keys/cash/lipstick but not cards so I improvised by adding it to a cardholder key chain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664314
> View attachment 4664315
> 
> Other options are making it a single charm (attaching chain I removed from Vernis key holder) or attaching to a necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664318
> 
> I'm so in LVOE with this cutie patootie


Wow, the options for wear are copious and really nice! I love them all


----------



## Melfontana

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> *^Note to reveal pics above^* Khaki heels are still brand new so it was ok to snap them like that, not to soil my gem of a Twist
> 
> BTW can someone please help me decipher my datecodes? There are 2. I've never gotten that before.
> "IK4149    Made In Italy    M6563A"
> _Thanks, your help is much appreciated!_


I’m pretty sure it’s the first number 
IK4149 - Italy 44th week of 2019
The second number with the M is the model/purchase number


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> I’m pretty sure it’s the first number
> IK4149 - Italy 44th week of 2019
> The second number with the M is the model/purchase number


That is correct @Melfontana. @MyBelongs to Louis you can see here the latter is the sku for the PSP bracelet. https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/party-palm-springs-bracelet-monogram-nvprod2050054v


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Wednesday all! Here are reveal pics of my new Party PS bracelet. Made with LVoe for all PS backpack fans Such a versatile SLG & so much fun to play with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664291
> View attachment 4664292
> View attachment 4664279
> 
> Size comparison to 4-key holder & Zoé wallet:
> View attachment 4664306
> 
> It fits keys/cash/lipstick but not cards so I improvised by adding it to a cardholder key chain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664314
> View attachment 4664315
> 
> Other options are making it a single charm (attaching chain I removed from Vernis key holder) or attaching to a necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664318
> 
> I'm so in LVOE with this cutie patootie



This is the most adorable little cutie .  I especially love it with paired your killer Khaki heels . Thanks for all these great photos V .  Have fun with this cutie


----------



## cheidel

Melfontana said:


> The Trio is perfect for a quick errand to LV ::❤️::


Such a lovely Trio!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks for your help, ladies. It makes so much more sense like that LOL I totally had a Homer moment: "duh"! @Melfontana @EmmJay

@Starbux32 Yay - I'm glad you like it! Thank you kindly, SB
@Iamminda Thanks so much, IM So sweet of you to mention my heels combo - I'm really excited to try it with other sneaker looks and high-tops too. As usual, pics were my pleasure to share!

I was on a creative roll tonight so one last combo, with miscellaneous HW pieces I found. My favourite look so far:




	

		
			
		

		
	
The leather strap is completely removable and very easy to insert again - another design plus!


----------



## Jordyaddict

23adeline said:


> I just replaced the protection plastic on the lock of Locky BB  with a new transparent sticker
> View attachment 4663462
> View attachment 4663463



how are you finding the white Epi so far? I keep coming back to this colour and can’t get it out of my mind. I know Epi is better than azur for transfers so would love your feedback. Have you worn it it jeans and dark clothing? Thank you in advance


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Wednesday all! Here are reveal pics of my new Party PS bracelet. Made with LVoe for all PS backpack fans Such a versatile SLG & so much fun to play with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664291
> View attachment 4664292
> View attachment 4664279
> 
> Size comparison to 4-key holder & Zoé wallet:
> View attachment 4664306
> 
> It fits keys/cash/lipstick but not cards so I improvised by adding it to a cardholder key chain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664314
> View attachment 4664315
> 
> Other options are making it a single charm (attaching chain I removed from Vernis key holder) or attaching to a necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664318
> 
> I'm so in LVOE with this cutie patootie


Oh my gosh! Soooo cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrs.JC said:


> Enjoying her earlier this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4661458


Very pretty!


----------



## fabuleux

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks for your help, ladies. It makes so much more sense like that LOL I totally had a Homer moment: "duh"! @Melfontana @EmmJay
> 
> @Starbux32 Yay - I'm glad you like it! Thank you kindly, SB
> @Iamminda Thanks so much, IM So sweet of you to mention my heels combo - I'm really excited to try it with other sneaker looks and high-tops too. As usual, pics were my pleasure to share!
> 
> I was on a creative roll tonight so one last combo, with miscellaneous HW pieces I found. My favourite look so far:
> View attachment 4664451
> 
> View attachment 4664457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather strap is completely removable and very easy to insert again - another design plus!


I love your couch!


----------



## elenachoe

My PA again~~!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh! Soooo cute!


Thank you very much, SM! Just trying to humbly follow in your creative foot steps...


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks for your help, ladies. It makes so much more sense like that LOL I totally had a Homer moment: "duh"! @Melfontana @EmmJay
> 
> @Starbux32 Yay - I'm glad you like it! Thank you kindly, SB
> @Iamminda Thanks so much, IM So sweet of you to mention my heels combo - I'm really excited to try it with other sneaker looks and high-tops too. As usual, pics were my pleasure to share!
> 
> I was on a creative roll tonight so one last combo, with miscellaneous HW pieces I found. My favourite look so far:
> View attachment 4664451
> 
> View attachment 4664457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather strap is completely removable and very easy to insert again - another design plus!


----------



## timmd

As soon as I saw this on the website, had to have it and luckily was at the local boutique because wanted to see it in person first.  Since there were no reviews on youtube yet of this bag, I did one in the link below.  Love the bag, hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## EmmJay

My Empreinte family. I’m really loving the OTG.


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> My Empreinte family. I’m really loving the OTG.


So cute and cool at the same time EmmJay!


----------



## EmmJay

timmd said:


> As soon as I saw this on the website, had to have it and luckily was at the local boutique because wanted to see it in person first.  Since there were no reviews on youtube yet of this bag, I did one in the link below.  Love the bag, hope you guys enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 4665181



So pretty on you!


----------



## Jessjoz

EmmJay said:


> My Empreinte family. I’m really loving the OTG.



so beautiful  and inspirational! wow


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @Sunshine mama and @Jessjoz


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I needed a bigger bag. A tote is very useful, especially when I can crossbody it.


Love how you styled your bag, SM!  Your LV tag is so pretty!


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Wednesday all! Here are reveal pics of my new Party PS bracelet. Made with LVoe for all PS backpack fans Such a versatile SLG & so much fun to play with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664291
> View attachment 4664292
> View attachment 4664279
> 
> Size comparison to 4-key holder & Zoé wallet:
> View attachment 4664306
> 
> It fits keys/cash/lipstick but not cards so I improvised by adding it to a cardholder key chain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664314
> View attachment 4664315
> 
> Other options are making it a single charm (attaching chain I removed from Vernis key holder) or attaching to a necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664318
> 
> I'm so in LVOE with this cutie patootie


I so enjoyed these photos, in addition to all the other gorgeous pictures you take!  Your style is simply wonderful. The PS Bracelet on your boot is very fun.

I love the pink of your tote. Do you mind sharing the brand?  Thank you so much.


----------



## bbcerisette66

EmmJay said:


> My Empreinte family. I’m really loving the OTG.



Empreinte black leather is so gorgeous and elegant !!!!


----------



## LGGSZTX

EmmJay said:


> My Empreinte family. I’m really loving the OTG.


Beautiful! I just received the Pochette Metis in Noir. all my other bags are mono or DE. I love all these bags.
Stunning display as always. Happy Valentines day!


----------



## timmd

EmmJay said:


> So pretty on you!


Thank you!  @EmmJay


----------



## cheidel

timmd said:


> As soon as I saw this on the website, had to have it and luckily was at the local boutique because wanted to see it in person first.  Since there were no reviews on youtube yet of this bag, I did one in the link below.  Love the bag, hope you guys enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 4665181



Stunning bag, congrats!  Thanks so much for the informative video!!!


----------



## timmd

cheidel said:


> Stunning bag, congrats!  Thanks so much for the informative video!!!


You are very welcome and thank you for the comment!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Happy valentines day


----------



## SDBagLover

Sandra.AT said:


> Happy valentines day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4665664


Love this picture, Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Khudbrook

Melli12 said:


> View attachment 4446151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Propriano on her own chair like always  in a nice thai restaurant


Omg your bag is stunning,  how did you get the vachetta so beautiful?


----------



## mrs.JC

Wore my 2011 (?) LE Pomme de Rayure Valentine's Day LV purse charm to work. My favorite and only LV charm to date.  

Xposted to the Gucci forum for obvious reasons..


----------



## Feyi

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4503410
> View attachment 4503411


Lovely... what is the name of your bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Love how you styled your bag, SM!  Your LV tag is so pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> Happy valentines day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4665664



That bb Montaigne is stunning !!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

A beautiful gift,  a wreath from our Louis Vuitton store for Valentine's and boxes of chocolates


----------



## MmeM124

Sandra.AT said:


> Happy valentines day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4665664


Stunning color!


----------



## KEW84

EmmJay said:


> My Empreinte family. I’m really loving the OTG.


Love them all!


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @bbcerisette66 @LGGSZTX @KEW84


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_Happy V Day_ friends - I shared this newest beauty on SS20 thread but think it's perfectly timed for today


+ TY  @Starbux32 @musiclover 
Pink tote is something I scored at Marshalls last summer - a total steal (clearance $40 including full size zippy wallet)


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> _Happy V Day_ friends - I shared this newest beauty on SS20 thread but think it's perfectly timed for today
> 
> 
> + TY  @Starbux32 @musiclover
> Pink tote is something I scored at Marshalls last summer - a total steal (clearance $40 including full size zippy wallet)



Nice


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> _Happy V Day_ friends - I shared this newest beauty on SS20 thread but think it's perfectly timed for today
> 
> 
> + TY  @Starbux32 @musiclover
> Pink tote is something I scored at Marshalls last summer - a total steal (clearance $40 including full size zippy wallet)



Beautiful, I love the Alma silhouette!  (And what a great deal on that pretty pink tote and wallet—thanks for sharing!)


----------



## baghabitz34

timmd said:


> As soon as I saw this on the website, had to have it and luckily was at the local boutique because wanted to see it in person first.  Since there were no reviews on youtube yet of this bag, I did one in the link below.  Love the bag, hope you guys enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 4665181



Gorgeous bag & thanks for the review. You’re the first person I’ve seen with the caramel trim/leather - it looks really good!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> My Empreinte family. I’m really loving the OTG.


Beautiful E family!  Love ❤️ the OTG!


----------



## 23adeline

This is a picture to show the gigantic avocado, not my Arch bag


----------



## jenlynne25

23adeline said:


> I just replaced the protection plastic on the lock of Locky BB  with a new transparent sticker
> View attachment 4663462
> View attachment 4663463


What kind of transparent sticker?  Thx!


----------



## Starbux32

Therapy time with LV Triangle Softy and Starbucks! Big bag but this is all that I'm carrying in it.


----------



## jenlynne25

Siena PM heading to LV to pick up some new goodies!


----------



## PrairieBagurl

AKimSunny said:


> This is my new Favorite - in both senses of the word. It arrived today and I'm already in love
> 
> View attachment 4657946




I love those pants, where from?


----------



## mrs.JC

Joyride [emoji3590]


----------



## AKimSunny

PrairieBagurl said:


> I love those pants, where from?



Thank you! They're from Topshop


----------



## 23adeline

jenlynne25 said:


> What kind of transparent sticker?  Thx!


I bought online those transparent car paint protector sticker


----------



## PamK

Starbux32 said:


> Therapy time with LV Triangle Softy and Starbucks! Big bag but this is all that I'm carrying in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666191


Love your gorgeous TS and SLGs!! ❤️ Trio Pouch looks great! Do you mind me asking what strap you’re using with your TS? I love mine, but generally just wear it in the good weather as the braided strap doesn’t fit me well with a heavy coat. I’ve tried the XL bandouliere strap, but it’s a little hard to attach. Thanks so much!


----------



## EmmJay

Starbux32 said:


> Therapy time with LV Triangle Softy and Starbucks! Big bag but this is all that I'm carrying in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666191


Love it all!!


----------



## EmmJay

23adeline said:


> This is a picture to show the gigantic avocado, not my Arch bag
> View attachment 4666103


I love the Arch and avocados. I eat avocado toast daily.


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Beautiful E family!  Love ❤️ the OTG!


Thank you sweet @cheidel


----------



## Starbux32

PamK said:


> Love your gorgeous TS and SLGs!! ❤️ Trio Pouch looks great! Do you mind me asking what strap you’re using with your TS? I love mine, but generally just wear it in the good weather as the braided strap doesn’t fit me well with a heavy coat. I’ve tried the XL bandouliere strap, but it’s a little hard to attach. Thanks so much!


Thanks so much! It's the monogram strap with the black leather on the back.


----------



## Starbux32

EmmJay said:


> Love it all!!


Thanks, beautiful @EmmJay


----------



## Sunshine mama

Trying on the necklace.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Therapy time with LV Triangle Softy and Starbucks! Big bag but this is all that I'm carrying in it.
> View attachment 4666191


So cute!
Eye candy is all you really need,  right?


----------



## mrs.JC

Had lunch at Portillo’s for the first time and brought home some of their famous chocolate cake!  Isn’t it cute?


----------



## Melli12

Khudbrook said:


> Omg your bag is stunning,  how did you get the vachetta so beautiful?


Thank you  I don‘t do a lot to the vachetta, no special treatment. All I do is I avoid hand cremes and oil and after use I clean handles with a white dry and smooth cloth.


----------



## PamK

Starbux32 said:


> Thanks so much! It's the monogram strap with the black leather on the back.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Starbux32

PamK said:


> Thanks so much!


You're welcome


----------



## Soniaa

Bag for the day


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!
> Eye candy is all you really need,  right?


Right! Thanks dear beautiful @Sunshine mama! Love your necklace


----------



## Melfontana

Heading out and about ::


----------



## missconvy

Starbux32 said:


> Therapy time with LV Triangle Softy and Starbucks! Big bag but this is all that I'm carrying in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666191


Wow. This bag. Just wow.


----------



## Jordyaddict

At the hospital waiting for a blood test.
I haven’t used this bag in about 6 months as I got this over 4 years ago and just been using other new bags more offered. I switched into it a week ago and have not switched out of it and can now remember why I always said I would never sell it x


----------



## jenlynne25

At LV today and found this window display a little creepy!  I think it’s Valentine’s themed but just reminds me of the movie IT!


----------



## LittleStar88

First time out. Warm day boba tea run...


----------



## malzahnart

Melfontana said:


> Will be OnTheGo today ::
> I attached the TriPouch round coin purse ::


I love this bag....what is the shoulder drop if you don't mind?  I have the GM and love love love it so now I want the MM but scared it will be to snug under my arm....OR is that GM?


----------



## Iamminda

Soniaa said:


> Bag for the day
> View attachment 4666649



I really the turquoise bead charm against the DA — so pretty


----------



## Melfontana

malzahnart said:


> I love this bag....what is the shoulder drop if you don't mind?  I have the GM and love love love it so now I want the MM but scared it will be to snug under my arm....OR is that GM?


It’s the GM - I saw three different people carrying the MM tonight at the mall and I looked to be similar in size to my NF MM.


----------



## Soniaa

Iamminda said:


> I really the turquoise bead charm against the DA — so pretty


Thank you!


----------



## Soniaa

jenlynne25 said:


> At LV today and found this window display a little creepy!  I think it’s Valentine’s themed but just reminds me of the movie IT!


Lol I see it! One of my favorite classics! They float...they all float...


----------



## leooh

Mini pochette and Vernis 6 ring key holder out in rotation..


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Japanese honey toast for my French twist!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love this beauty!!


----------



## EveyB

jenlynne25 said:


> At LV today and found this window display a little creepy!  I think it’s Valentine’s themed but just reminds me of the movie IT!


You are right!


----------



## cheidel

Melfontana said:


> Heading out and about ::


Stunning!


----------



## Iamminda

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 4666954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this beauty!!



This looks really good on you


----------



## IntheOcean

Jordyaddict said:


> View attachment 4666737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the hospital waiting for a blood test.
> I haven’t used this bag in about 6 months as I got this over 4 years ago and just been using other new bags more offered. I switched into it a week ago and have not switched out of it and can now remember why I always said I would never sell it x


Classic, practical and absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## IntheOcean

Melfontana said:


> Heading out and about ::


Wow! Love all those details, what a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Starbux32

missconvy said:


> Wow. This bag. Just wow.


Thanks


----------



## Starbux32

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Japanese honey toast for my French twist!!!


That bag


----------



## Melfontana

IntheOcean said:


> Wow! Love all those details, what a gorgeous bag.


Thank You  I love red with DE


----------



## Melfontana

cheidel said:


> Stunning!


Thanks


----------



## 23adeline

Wearing my sneakers out for the first time today


----------



## 23adeline

Twist PM


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> Happy valentines day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4665664



Die Farbe ist der Wahnsinn [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bh4me

Heading out with my Alma bb


----------



## LV2

bh4me said:


> Heading out with my Alma bb


I absolutely adore your bag 
Congratulations!


----------



## Soniaa

.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Iamminda said:


> This looks really good on you


Thank you!!!  Loving it so far!!!


----------



## Hotsauna

bh4me said:


> Heading out with my Alma bb
> View attachment 4667151



Simply gorgeous! Never seen an Alma with this pattern before.


----------



## LVinCali

At the Palace Theater with my PM in noir.  Girls weekend in London- Harry Potter show for my daughter, 15th wedding anniversary watch shopping for me.


----------



## bh4me

LV2 said:


> I absolutely adore your bag
> Congratulations!





Hotsauna said:


> Simply gorgeous! Never seen an Alma with this pattern before.



Thank you! I got it from back in spring 2016... I think. It’s been a few years. I’m still in love with it to this day.


----------



## LVLOVER1218

Was going back and forth between exchanging the rivoli pm for the speedy b 25. But decided on keeping this beauty.


----------



## EmmJay

LVLOVER1218 said:


> Was going back and forth between exchanging the rivoli pm for the speedy b 25. But decided on keeping this beauty.


It looks nice on you. Be careful with those folded corners.


----------



## LVLOVER1218

EmmJay said:


> It looks nice on you. Be careful with those folded corners.



Oh no! What do I need to know about the folded corners ><? TIA!


----------



## EmmJay

LVLOVER1218 said:


> Oh no! What do I need to know about the folded corners ><? TIA!


Folded corners tend to rub and show wear quickly. There’s an entire thread on it. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/monogram-corner-wear.998141/


----------



## LVLOVER1218

EmmJay said:


> Folded corners tend to rub and show wear quickly. There’s an entire thread on it. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/monogram-corner-wear.998141/


Thank you so much! Didnt know maybe I will exchange for speedy after all ><


----------



## jenlynne25

LVLOVER1218 said:


> Thank you so much! Didnt know maybe I will exchange for speedy after all ><


Get the Speedy.  The 25 opening is a pain but after a few weeks you’ll get used to it so don’t let that deter you at the beginning!


----------



## Venessa84

A lot of twist this weekend. I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine’s Day. I celebrated with a lovely dinner and then continued on with my bday celebration at LV and more. Reveal to come later this week.


----------



## bbcerisette66

LVinCali said:


> At the Palace Theater with my PM in noir.  Girls weekend in London- Harry Potter show for my daughter, 15th wedding anniversary watch shopping for me.
> 
> View attachment 4667383



Beautiful PM and your date just is gorgeous !!!


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4667455
> View attachment 4667456
> View attachment 4667457
> 
> 
> A lot of twist this weekend. I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine’s Day. I celebrated with a lovely dinner and then continued on with my bday celebration at LV and more. Reveal to come later this week.


Happy Birthday Venessa .  Looking forward to seeing your birthday reveals


----------



## cheidel

bh4me said:


> Heading out with my Alma bb
> View attachment 4667151


Gorgeous!


----------



## leooh




----------



## cherrifoam

Just got my neverfull back from having the vachetta replaced on the top trim and handles. Looks brand new and ready for action


----------



## leooh

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4667455
> View attachment 4667456
> View attachment 4667457
> 
> 
> A lot of twist this weekend. I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine’s Day. I celebrated with a lovely dinner and then continued on with my bday celebration at LV and more. Reveal to come later this week.


Happy birthday Venessa84!


----------



## BagLadyT

At the doc’s office with my trusty little PA.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Japanese honey toast for my French twist!!!


Just gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bh4me said:


> Thank you! I got it from back in spring 2016... I think. It’s been a few years. I’m still in love with it to this day.


It is so beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4667455
> View attachment 4667456
> View attachment 4667457
> 
> 
> A lot of twist this weekend. I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine’s Day. I celebrated with a lovely dinner and then continued on with my bday celebration at LV and more. Reveal to come later this week.


Happy birthday! 
Everything looks beautiful and can't wait till your reveal!


----------



## BagLadyT

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4667455
> View attachment 4667456
> View attachment 4667457
> 
> 
> A lot of twist this weekend. I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine’s Day. I celebrated with a lovely dinner and then continued on with my bday celebration at LV and more. Reveal to come later this week.



Love the bag and gorgeous pics!


----------



## LGGSZTX

LVinCali said:


> At the Palace Theater with my PM in noir.  Girls weekend in London- Harry Potter show for my daughter, 15th wedding anniversary watch shopping for me.
> 
> View attachment 4667383


I have the same bag. I love it.


----------



## keishapie1973

LVLOVER1218 said:


> Was going back and forth between exchanging the rivoli pm for the speedy b 25. But decided on keeping this beauty.


It looks great on you...


----------



## Bbly

Wandering in Chefchaouen with me for 2 days.
It’s my favorite travel companion besides friends who take good travel photos for me  
Seriously it’s my best carefree travel bag, it’s been with me on every trip ever since i got it. I love this baby so much.
Is it against the rule to post the same bag in different places in this thread? Then where should i post?


----------



## HarmonysMama

My DE Neverfull MM enjoying the sunshine on this beautiful Monday morning.


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> Happy Birthday Venessa .  Looking forward to seeing your birthday reveals





leooh said:


> Happy birthday Venessa84!





Sunshine mama said:


> Happy birthday!
> Everything looks beautiful and can't wait till your reveal!





BagLadyT said:


> Love the bag and gorgeous pics!



Thank you all!! Very fun LV trip and the CA even helped set up that last pic...she gets it...lol


----------



## BagLadyT

Bbly said:


> Wandering in Chefchaouen with me for 2 days.
> It’s my favorite travel companion besides friends who take good travel photos for me
> Seriously it’s my best carefree travel bag, it’s been with me on every trip ever since i got it. I love this baby so much.
> Is it against the rule to post the same bag in different places in this thread? Then where should i post?
> View attachment 4667992
> 
> View attachment 4667993



Beautiful, this looks like a postcard!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Waiting for our kabob!! The first outing of my nano speedy!!! I just had to wrap the handles with 2 different bandeaus for more color.  Lol


----------



## littleblackbag

Bbly said:


> Wandering in Chefchaouen with me for 2 days.
> It’s my favorite travel companion besides friends who take good travel photos for me
> Seriously it’s my best carefree travel bag, it’s been with me on every trip ever since i got it. I love this baby so much.
> Is it against the rule to post the same bag in different places in this thread? Then where should i post?
> View attachment 4667992
> 
> View attachment 4667993


I love these pictures, the bag looks fabulous on you, but the scenery, STUNNING!


----------



## l.ch.

LVLOVER1218 said:


> Was going back and forth between exchanging the rivoli pm for the speedy b 25. But decided on keeping this beauty.



good decision! I love it! Looks great on you!
Maybe you can buy the speedy in another print at some point!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Some of my SLGs protected from today's rainy day.


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Some of my SLGs protected from today's rainy day.


Pretty!


----------



## serybrazil

Being 6months pregnant I prefer comfort but I just had to wear my Star Trails booties for our Valentine's dinner!


----------



## Jules626

serybrazil said:


> Being 6months pregnant I prefer comfort but I just had to wear my Star Trails booties for our Valentine's dinner!
> View attachment 4668765


ohhhh love this & congrats


----------



## eena1230

Sandra.AT said:


> Happy valentines day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4665664


So pretty!


----------



## kbell

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4667455
> View attachment 4667456
> View attachment 4667457
> 
> 
> A lot of twist this weekend. I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine’s Day. I celebrated with a lovely dinner and then continued on with my bday celebration at LV and more. Reveal to come later this week.


Happy belated birthday!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Jules626 said:


> ohhhh love this & congrats



Lovely [emoji4]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Using it again!!


----------



## BoomBoom

So excited... our first outing.  On our way to breakfast.  I can't stop staring at my new Speedy B 30 DE.  This has been on my list for a long time.  I love her... I can tell she loves me back.


----------



## jenlynne25

Hey everyone, I created a separate thread where people can post ONLY mode shots of their LV bags!  Head there and start posting!  Just mod shots though so people are able to see how a bag fits on a persons body!  
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/louis-vuitton-mod-shots-for-all-bags.1024687/#post-33623400


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> Some of my SLGs protected from today's rainy day.


Protect those babies.


----------



## Iamminda

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 4668924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using it again!!



I love seeing this little beauty.   Beautiful arm stacks and model 3 (?) as well


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Iamminda said:


> I love seeing this little beauty.   Beautiful arm stacks and model 3 (?) as well



Thank you!!  You guessed it!  Hubby's car.  I sit in the back now since my DD loves to sit shotgun!


----------



## MmeM124

New key pouch hard at work!


----------



## Sandy1017

MmeM124 said:


> New key pouch hard at work!
> 
> View attachment 4669040
> View attachment 4669041


Yesssss lmao! Omg this is so true!!!!!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4667455
> View attachment 4667456
> View attachment 4667457
> 
> 
> A lot of twist this weekend. I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine’s Day. I celebrated with a lovely dinner and then continued on with my bday celebration at LV and more. Reveal to come later this week.


Happy belated Birthday, lovely Venessa! Hope your celebration was fabulous with your new LV


----------



## Pinkie*

MmeM124 said:


> New key pouch hard at work!
> 
> View attachment 4669040
> View attachment 4669041


Wow I love it


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sandra.AT said:


> Happy valentines day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4665664


Is this hot pink? It's so pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Protect those babies.



I will!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Sunshine mama said:


> Is this hot pink? It's so pretty!


No its called freesia..something in between pink and magenta..it is not that hot pink..i love this colour


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Using an oldie (but goodie) today. 13 years old!
This was my first LV handed down from my sister when I had my first child. She said it would make a perfect mommy bag. She was right!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

double post


----------



## Melfontana

One of my favorites :: I attached the small chain from the Multi-Pochette 
Heading into the City on this Beautiful Sunny Day!


----------



## Scarlett67

My ‘97 Noe along with a venti strawberry refresher with a little vodka while getting my hair cut/colored. Sometimes a day drink is necessary for mental health!


----------



## bbcerisette66

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> View attachment 4669518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using an oldie (but goodie) today. 13 years old!
> This was my first LV handed down from my sister when I had my first child. She said it would make a perfect mommy bag. She was right!



Cute !!! [emoji4]


----------



## coloradolvr

Snow, champagne and Epi. ❤️


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

coloradolvr said:


> Snow, champagne and Epi. ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669686


How fun! Love a good LV and bubbly pic Your epi strap ties in very nicely with the floral charm.


----------



## Sandy1017

Scarlett67 said:


> My ‘97 Noe along with a venti strawberry refresher with a little vodka while getting my hair cut/colored. Sometimes a day drink is necessary for mental health!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669585


Yessssssss love this lol


----------



## Iamminda

coloradolvr said:


> Snow, champagne and Epi. ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669686



Looks like a nice relaxing day .  I didn’t know they made a beautiful keychain in this new ME floral spring line (off to look now, lol).


----------



## Venessa84

kbell said:


> Happy belated birthday!!





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy belated Birthday, lovely Venessa! Hope your celebration was fabulous with your new LV



Thank you both!! It was a birthday filled with shopping, love, and family!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

How do you look presentable when you're sick and can't cancel an appointment? Coordinate coziness with LV


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Some of my SLGs protected from today's rainy day.


So pretty and colorful!!!


----------



## cheidel

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 4668924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using it again!!


Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## 23adeline

LV Arch bag’s turn to go out today


----------



## vinbenphon1

Out and about with my Golden Light Twist.


----------



## vinbenphon1

23adeline said:


> View attachment 4669913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Arch bag’s turn to go out today
> View attachment 4669914


Love your Arch bag, just beautiful.


----------



## EmmJay

Empreinte OTG with Mono Confidential Bandeau


----------



## vinbenphon1

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> How do you look presentable when you're sick and can't cancel an appointment? Coordinate coziness with LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669880


Feel better soon. Although I wished I’d looked so stylish at the doctor this morning. Lol.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

cheidel said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!


Thank you!!❤️❤️


----------



## HeartMyMJs

EmmJay said:


> Empreinte OTG with Mono Confidential Bandeau


Beautiful!!!❤️❤️


----------



## HeartMyMJs

vinbenphon1 said:


> Out and about with my Golden Light Twist.
> 
> View attachment 4669945


So pretty!! ❤️


----------



## jmazu

Happy wife. Happy life.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> How do you look presentable when you're sick and can't cancel an appointment? Coordinate coziness with LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669880



Looking stylish even when sick — hope you feel better soon V


----------



## 23adeline

vinbenphon1 said:


> Love your Arch bag, just beautiful.


Thanks dear


----------



## fyn72

vinbenphon1 said:


> Out and about with my Golden Light Twist.
> 
> View attachment 4669945


Gorgeous


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Empreinte OTG with Mono Confidential Bandeau


Gorgeous and perfectly dressed!


----------



## DrTr

Scarlett67 said:


> My ‘97 Noe along with a venti strawberry refresher with a little vodka while getting my hair cut/colored. Sometimes a day drink is necessary for mental health!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669585


Gorgeous vintage girl and here here to you day drink and your mental health while salon-ing


----------



## Sunshine mama

vinbenphon1 said:


> Out and about with my Golden Light Twist.
> 
> View attachment 4669945


Love!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> So pretty and colorful!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Melfontana said:


> One of my favorites :: I attached the small chain from the Multi-Pochette
> Heading into the City on this Beautiful Sunny Day!


The chain really dresses up this  bag beautifully!


----------



## kbell

vinbenphon1 said:


> Out and about with my Golden Light Twist.
> 
> View attachment 4669945


I love this every time I see it! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

kbell said:


> I love this every time I see it! ❤️❤️❤️


Me too!


----------



## Awingo1

deb68nc said:


> Waiting for breakfast in downtown Asheville NC ...



what is the name of this bag?? LOVE


----------



## Melfontana

Sunshine mama said:


> The chain really dresses up this  bag beautifully!


Thank you, the idea was good but the chain was a tad bit too long - if it was slightly shorter it would have been better.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

vinbenphon1 said:


> Feel better soon. Although I wished I’d looked so stylish at the doctor this morning. Lol.





Iamminda said:


> Looking stylish even when sick — hope you feel better soon V


Thank you for your well wishes, my sweet friends. If it weren't for fashion/LV to motivate me I would have stayed snuggly in bed. Telling myself to snap a pic for TPF was a good motivator too


----------



## Beauty2c

EmmJay said:


> Folded corners tend to rub and show wear quickly. There’s an entire thread on it. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/monogram-corner-wear.998141/


Actually.  The design of Rivoli is different in my opinion with corner protection in mind.  The fold relaxes the canvas around the corner to prevent pulling.  The bottom is a different piece of canvas which absorbed some friction.  I have a Rivoli pm MIF.  The corners are perfect with no peeling.


----------



## AndreaM99

Lumi PM in Terre & brown SS stole. Getting warmer here, yay!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Melfontana said:


> Thank you, the idea was good but the chain was a tad bit too long - if it was slightly shorter it would have been better.


I see. Do you use it as a top handle or use it to decorate only?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using my strap/luggage tag combo with a non LV bag.
Hope it doesn't offend the diehard/purist LV fans here.


----------



## acquiredtaste

I can’t stop staring at her.


----------



## Melfontana

Sunshine mama said:


> I see. Do you use it as a top handle or use it to decorate only?


I attached just for show


----------



## Roie55

MmeM124 said:


> New key pouch hard at work!
> View attachment 4669040
> View attachment 4669041


Love the Melbourne image painted (?) onto your NV. Represent.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my strap/luggage tag combo with a non LV bag.
> Hope it doesn't offend the diehard/purist LV fans here.



This combo looks really good — imo, it‘s got the same vibe as the new Spring clutch bag that is coming out (the Boursicot).


----------



## AndreaM99

Iamminda said:


> This combo looks really good — imo, it‘s got the same vibe as the new Spring clutch bag that is coming out (the Boursicot).





Sunshine mama said:


> Using my strap/luggage tag combo with a non LV bag.
> Hope it doesn't offend the diehard/purist LV fans here.



Lady, you are way ahead of LV! Looks fantastic!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Empreinte OTG with Mono Confidential Bandeau


The perfect bandeau for such a stunning bag!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my strap/luggage tag combo with a non LV bag.
> Hope it doesn't offend the diehard/purist LV fans here.


Wow, love it!   You are so creative when accessorizing you bags!!!!


----------



## cheidel

AndreaM99 said:


> Lady, you are way ahead of LV! Looks fantastic!


A beautiful Vintage keeper!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines bb is going out today


----------



## MmeM124

Roie55 said:


> Love the Melbourne image painted (?) onto your NV. Represent.


It’s part of the my world tour collection. My son picked the stickers but I do love that one because my grandfather was in Australia for some time during WWII so it reminds me of him!


----------



## baghabitz34

vinbenphon1 said:


> Out and about with my Golden Light Twist.
> 
> View attachment 4669945


 Your twist!


----------



## bh4me

Went grocery shopping with my Alma bb and Boombox sneakers


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This combo looks really good — imo, it‘s got the same vibe as the new Spring clutch bag that is coming out (the Boursicot).


Thank you!! Now it's a lightweight comfy bag with a super comfy strap!


AndreaM99 said:


> Lady, you are way ahead of LV! Looks fantastic!


Thank you!! 



cheidel said:


> Wow, love it!   You are so creative when accessorizing you bags!!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## AndreaM99

bh4me said:


> Went grocery shopping with my Alma bb and Boombox sneakers
> View attachment 4670914


I absolutely love the sneakers, I wish I am 20 again!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AndreaM99 said:


> I absolutely love the sneakers, I wish I am 20 again!


Me too.


----------



## bh4me

Heading out with my fun flower chain Twist today


----------



## bh4me

AndreaM99 said:


> I absolutely love the sneakers, I wish I am 20 again!



Thank you!



Sunshine mama said:


> Me too.



Oh boy, I guess I’m in violation of that rule...Lol  I’m 20x2 and then some. I’m going to rock these and have fun with them regardless


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @HeartMyMJs @DrTr and @cheidel


----------



## EmmJay

lilinko said:


> Actually.  The design of Rivoli is different in my opinion with corner protection in mind.  The fold relaxes the canvas around the corner to prevent pulling.  The bottom is a different piece of canvas which absorbed some friction.  I have a Rivoli pm MIF.  The corners are perfect with no peeling.


Glad to hear you’re not having problems. One of my CAs had a couple that were returned/exchanged and deemed defective because of the corner wear. I’m unsure of where the bags were made.


----------



## elenachoe

Multi color white. Pochette today


----------



## elenachoe

timmd said:


> As soon as I saw this on the website, had to have it and luckily was at the local boutique because wanted to see it in person first.  Since there were no reviews on youtube yet of this bag, I did one in the link below.  Love the bag, hope you guys enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 4665181





So pretty! Is this mm size? I like with original patina but in BB not sure how much fit my stuffs~


----------



## 23adeline

Trying on Vanity PM at LV boutique 






I was using Capucines bb


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TGIF! Wishing everyone a great weekend


----------



## mrsinsyder

A chilly day in Seattle...


----------



## cecilienor

Favorite today


----------



## vinbenphon1

kbell said:


> I love this every time I see it! ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you kbell.


----------



## vinbenphon1

AndreaM99 said:


> Lumi PM in Terre & brown SS stole. Getting warmer here, yay!


She looks fabulous.



23adeline said:


> Capucines bb is going out today
> View attachment 4670846
> 
> View attachment 4670848


Love this 



bh4me said:


> Went grocery shopping with my Alma bb and Boombox sneakers
> View attachment 4670914


Classic beauty.



bh4me said:


> Heading out with my fun flower chain Twist today
> View attachment 4671129


Such a fun piece.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

vinbenphon1 said:


> Out and about with my Golden Light Twist.
> 
> View attachment 4669945


Woah - how'd I miss this lovely post? 
Thanks for sharing a glimpse of this rare gem with us, VBP  The LV twistlock looks immaculate, really impressive. Just wondering, is the HW finish a metal coated with matte spray or all plastic? TIA


----------



## vinbenphon1

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Woah - how'd I miss this lovely post?
> Thanks for sharing a glimpse of this rare gem with us, VBP  The LV twistlock looks immaculate, really impressive. Just wondering, is the HW finish a metal coated with matte spray or all plastic? TIA


I think... coated metal..(. doh) ..I know they told me, but I can’t remember...


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

vinbenphon1 said:


> I think... coated metal..(. doh) ..I know they told me, but I can’t remember...


Thanks! I'm interested in some of the new matte HW pieces (Lockme totes, Twists, etc.) so it's good to know the type of finish holds up so well. Your Twist seriously looks brand new - really incredible


----------



## HanPurseLover

Out and about in Beverly Hills


----------



## leooh

It’s a LV kind of day..


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TGIF! Wishing everyone a great weekend
> View attachment 4671282


Oh lovely with the LV mono mini!


----------



## timmd

elenachoe said:


> So pretty! Is this mm size? I like with original patina but in BB not sure how much fit my stuffs~



Yes is the MM and I made a video specifically showing the size and what fits in it if you are interested in looking.  If is definitely a good deal bigger and fits more than the BB.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Melfontana said:


> I attached just for show


It's pretty, for sure.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TGIF! Wishing everyone a great weekend
> View attachment 4671282


Love this!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

HanPurseLover said:


> Out and about in Beverly Hills


Looking chic!


----------



## missconvy

Headed to watch hubby in a tennis tournament. OM Pochette is perfect for this.


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Headed to watch hubby in a tennis tournament. OM Pochette is perfect for this.


Love it with this strap! Hope he wins!!


----------



## Don.aah




----------



## elenachoe

Today with my galliera damier azur!
Since 2010 ~^^


----------



## EmmJay

Don.aah said:


> View attachment 4672150


I love the bag and that mural. They have the same mural at the store in Waikiki.


----------



## Tuned83

My very hardy much loved wallet, next to my daughter's purse


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

My Capucines BB Galet hanging around the playground. Sunny and breezy weather today! Nice change from the bitter cold.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Great tourist day bag.


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> Love it with this strap! Hope he wins!!


Thanks! And he got second. Not bad for not playing as much anymore (we’re grownups with responsibilities aka jobs now haha)


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Thanks! And he got second. Not bad for not playing as much anymore (we’re grownups with responsibilities aka jobs now haha)


That's awesome!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Tuned83 said:


> My very hardy much loved wallet, next to my daughter's purse
> View attachment 4672279



That rainbow purse is adorable — your DD has great taste in bags already


----------



## fyn72

Went on a night away down the Gold Coast with Capucines then Felicie to dinner


----------



## 23adeline

Bento BB and Laureate platform sandals


----------



## Melli12

fyn72 said:


> Went on a night away down the Gold Coast with Capucines then Felicie to dinner


Love your bags - and also your jewellery


----------



## 23adeline

Just 2 comparison pics of Vanity PM and Bento BB, since they are both out from dust bags now


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Just took some reference pics, thought I'd share LV luggage here as well. Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Just took some reference pics, thought I'd share LV luggage here as well. Happy Sunday everyone
> View attachment 4673219
> View attachment 4673220


Beautiful!!! As always!


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Just took some reference pics, thought I'd share LV luggage here as well. Happy Sunday everyone
> View attachment 4673219
> View attachment 4673220


Love it and the aesthetics of your furniture and decor. Fabulous!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Sunshine mama @EmmJay 
TY my sweet friends 
I got a little scare thinking my beloved Horizon was dented from this pic but it was just lighting angle & construction under the leather corners (LV stamp side is less visible but feels the same from the back)


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## vinbenphon1

Finally got to see Star Wars...


----------



## frivofrugalista

Took LOL speedy bb out to brunch today.


----------



## vinbenphon1

frivofrugalista said:


> Took LOL speedy bb out to brunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673583


Looks great on you ff. Love those shoes .


----------



## Venessa84

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Just took some reference pics, thought I'd share LV luggage here as well. Happy Sunday everyone
> View attachment 4673219
> View attachment 4673220



Great pic! Is the cover worth having? Annoying to put on and off when traveling?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Venessa84 said:


> Great pic! Is the cover worth having? Annoying to put on and off when traveling?


Yes, worth it
No more hassle than other covers - takes a whole 5 seconds (velcro on top & bottom). Replied to you guys here about it: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cover-for-lv-horizon-55.1024538/


----------



## Laiphan

I’m currently using my Neverfull MM, the pochette that comes with it, Josephine wallet, and key pouch


----------



## cheidel

Starbux32 said:


> Therapy time with LV Triangle Softy and Starbucks! Big bag but this is all that I'm carrying in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666191


Absolutely gorgeous!!! Love this bag!


----------



## cheidel

frivofrugalista said:


> Took LOL speedy bb out to brunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673583


Very cute and looks great on you!


----------



## mrs.JC

cheidel said:


> Very cute and looks great on you!



Completely offtopic but you just hit 6,666 posts. I can't not share.


----------



## EmmJay

frivofrugalista said:


> Took LOL speedy bb out to brunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673583


Love everything GF!!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Miss Eva undressing after a wonderful night out to dinner to celebrate a sister's birthday.


----------



## Starbux32

cheidel said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!! Love this bag!


Thanks


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Took LOL speedy bb out to brunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673583


I love this cute bag on you


----------



## PurseAddict728

frivofrugalista said:


> Took LOL speedy bb out to brunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673583


Love this whole look! Your outfit styled all together looks so cool with the lol speedy.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

frivofrugalista said:


> Took LOL speedy bb out to brunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673583


Love!!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

vinbenphon1 said:


> Looks great on you ff. Love those shoes .


Thank you lady. The shoes are Geox, so comfy![emoji170]


cheidel said:


> Very cute and looks great on you!


Thank you. It’s the perfect size![emoji170]


EmmJay said:


> Love everything GF!!


Thanks GF, can’t wait to see how you style yours![emoji170]


Iamminda said:


> I love this cute bag on you


Thanks friend, black trims and it will me ren perfect all-year bag! Luckily it was sunny today. 


PurseAddict728 said:


> Love this whole look! Your outfit styled all together looks so cool with the lol speedy.


Thank you, I try to look decent sometimes [emoji23]


HeartMyMJs said:


> Love!!!!


Thanks friend. You’re making me want that alma!!![emoji170]


----------



## Scarlett67

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous vintage girl and here here to you day drink and your mental health while salon-ing


Thank you!   Another mom and I organized a talent show at my daughter’s school and suffice to say, it was a long week in volunteering!


----------



## M5_Traveler

Picked up my Vanity bag on Saturday. It’s  a little smaller than I thought, but still functional and its so cute.


----------



## leooh

Laiphan said:


> I’m currently using my Neverfull MM, the pochette that comes with it, Josephine wallet, and key pouch


You need a DE wallet asap!


----------



## frivofrugalista

M5_Traveler said:


> Picked up my Vanity bag on Saturday. It’s  a little smaller than I thought, but still functional and its so cute.



Love...and that bento too!!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

frivofrugalista said:


> Took LOL speedy bb out to brunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673583


Wow this bag look sooo good on you ..I love this size...it's the perfect speedy size


----------



## Sunshine mama

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 4673364


Looking really cool!


----------



## Sunshine mama

frivofrugalista said:


> Took LOL speedy bb out to brunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673583


This bag was made for your outfit! 
So casual and cool!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sandra.AT said:


> Wow this bag look sooo good on you ..I love this size...it's the perfect speedy size





Sunshine mama said:


> This bag was made for your outfit!
> So casual and cool!



Thank you both! It’s the perfect size indeed and hope lv makes our wishes come true with more prints![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sunshine mama said:


> Looking really cool!


Thank you!!


----------



## shophiaholic

This is how I kirigami


----------



## Leena.212

The duo of Trio Pouch with expresso Martini... from last week’s vacation to Cancun. Love how versatile this piece is. Went with all my outfits and was so easy to carry around the resort.


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

Eva clutch at the hair salon. Got her 8 years ago, and still feel the love.


----------



## bh4me

Frontrow sneakers for the day


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Twinning Tuesday - this was such an acrobatic exercise to angle one arm outreached then snap with the other LOL 
Sorry I couldn't get a clearer shot


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Twinning Tuesday - this was such an acrobatic exercise to angle one arm outreached then snap with the other LOL
> Sorry I couldn't get a clearer shot
> View attachment 4674786



Love this cute Momma and Baby duo


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Twinning Tuesday - this was such an acrobatic exercise to angle one arm outreached then snap with the other LOL
> Sorry I couldn't get a clearer shot
> View attachment 4674786



Louis is everywhere !!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Love this cute Momma and Baby duo


TY sweet IM Wish you a _Terrific Tuesday!_


bbcerisette66 said:


> Louis is everywhere !!!


TY LVoely BB the world is a better for it


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Twinning Tuesday - this was such an acrobatic exercise to angle one arm outreached then snap with the other LOL
> Sorry I couldn't get a clearer shot
> View attachment 4674786


This picture is amazing, and your 2 bags are sooo cute together!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Loving my jaune coin card case,  even if it hitches a ride inside a non LV.


----------



## Sunshine mama

shophiaholic said:


> This is how I kirigami


What a cute baby in the photo!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Loving my jaune coin card case,  even if it hitches a ride inside a non LV.


I saw the video you did for this on YouTube ​


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sunshine mama said:


> Loving my jaune coin card case,  even if it hitches a ride inside a non LV.


I love the Gucci bag/vanity case!!


----------



## cheidel

mrs.JC said:


> Completely offtopic but you just hit 6,666 posts. I can't not share.


Wow!  I had no idea.  But 6666


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Twinning Tuesday - this was such an acrobatic exercise to angle one arm outreached then snap with the other LOL
> Sorry I couldn't get a clearer shot
> View attachment 4674786


Lovely!!!!  Both are very cute!!!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Loving my jaune coin card case,  even if it hitches a ride inside a non LV.


Beautiful, like a ray of Sunshine!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, like a ray of Sunshine!!!


Thank you! I LOVE sunshine!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> I saw the video you did for this on YouTube ​


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Loving my jaune coin card case,  even if it hitches a ride inside a non LV.





cheidel said:


> Beautiful, like a ray of Sunshine!!!


Agreed!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Loving my jaune coin card case,  even if it hitches a ride inside a non LV.



Gosh, this color looks so good in your picture here (slightly regret not looking at the jaune in store since I was so set on cobalt in my mind).  Gotta watch your video today


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I love the Gucci bag/vanity case!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Agreed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4675195


Thank you. That is sooo cute!
Btw, sunshine is my favorite color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Thank you IM!


----------



## Soniaa

Chillen at dunkin


----------



## 23adeline

Vanity PM going out for the first time today


----------



## fyn72

A night away at the Gold Coast last weekend


----------



## Antonia

I'm using my Knightsbridge today


----------



## DamierEbene

Waiting at the hair salon with my sweetie


----------



## Leo the Lion

Using my new bag for the first time today and I am in love! Pallas BB. Have a great day!!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Another airport


----------



## KoalaXJ

Rainy school day.


----------



## Melfontana

Sunshine mama said:


> Loving my jaune coin card case,  even if it hitches a ride inside a non LV.


I love the look of this vanity. It’s classic Gucci ::


----------



## fyn72

At the airport seeing off a visiting family member with Soufflot bb


----------



## shalomjude

Went to the ballet a while ago 
I wore the 2nd outfit as it was a very informal ballet production


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> At the airport seeing off a visiting family member with Soufflot bb


Fyn, do you think a small water bottle would fit inside the Soufflot bb? It is such a beautiful bag!


----------



## KoalaXJ

At work today with this baby. Happy almost Friday guys!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Finally using this piece....8 years later!
Rayures Coeur Coin Pouch


----------



## 23adeline

Twist pm again


----------



## KoalaXJ

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Finally using this piece....8 years later!
> Rayures Coeur Coin Pouch
> View attachment 4676283


This is too cute!!


----------



## PamK

shalomjude said:


> Went to the ballet a while ago
> I wore the 2nd outfit as it was a very informal ballet production
> View attachment 4676125
> View attachment 4676126


Your dress is amazing!! ❤️


----------



## Yeshax

Traveling with my DD and brought my speedy 25 along. The perfect bag for traveling and being out and about imo . Helsinki, Finland showed its prettiest side with blue sky and sun, sun, sun!


----------



## IntheOcean

fyn72 said:


> At the airport seeing off a visiting family member with Soufflot bb


Beautiful bag!



Jessihsia said:


> At work today with this baby. Happy almost Friday guys!


Love your Speedy and the Agenda 



Yeshax said:


> Traveling with my DD and brought my speedy 25 along. The perfect bag for traveling and being out and about imo . Helsinki, Finland showed its prettiest side with blue sky and sun, sun, sun!


Great bag for traveling, I completely agree!


----------



## Iamminda

shalomjude said:


> Went to the ballet a while ago
> I wore the 2nd outfit as it was a very informal ballet production
> View attachment 4676125
> View attachment 4676126



Hi SJ.  You look so good in both outfits .  Hope you had fun at the ballet.


----------



## shalomjude

Iamminda said:


> Hi SJ.  You look so good in both outfits .  Hope you had fun at the ballet.


thank you ...yes it was a lovely production ...going to another performance tonight
hope you are travelling well


----------



## BleuSaphir

Spring is approaching and it perfect to bring out this Couquelicot Epi Keypouch!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

shalomjude said:


> Went to the ballet a while ago
> I wore the 2nd outfit as it was a very informal ballet production
> View attachment 4676125
> View attachment 4676126


elegant, classy and full of charm ..as always!


----------



## shalomjude

Zoezampalunga said:


> elegant, classy and full of charm ..as always!


Thank you ... my clothing is by an Aussie label — Scanlan Theodore
Hope you have a lovely week


----------



## Zoezampalunga

shalomjude said:


> Thank you ... my clothing is by an Aussie label — Scanlan Theodore
> Hope you have a lovely week


Thank you. You too.


----------



## IntheOcean

BleuSaphir said:


> Spring is approaching and it perfect to bring out this Couquelicot Epi Keypouch!
> View attachment 4676527


Sooo beautiful!


----------



## EmmJay

shalomjude said:


> Went to the ballet a while ago
> I wore the 2nd outfit as it was a very informal ballet production
> View attachment 4676125
> View attachment 4676126


Perfection!! Love everything about both looks.


----------



## shalomjude

EmmJay said:


> Perfection!! Love everything about both looks.


Thank you 
Hello you are the Queen of Style


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

EmmJay said:


> Empreinte OTG with Mono Confidential Bandeau



We're bag twins and soon to be bandeau twins too as that's the same bandeau i want to get for my tote.


----------



## EmmJay

Throwback to last month’s heavenly views with FeliSEA.


----------



## EmmJay

sweetlikechocolate said:


> We're bag twins and soon to be bandeau twins too as that's the same bandeau i want to get for my tote.


Yes!! That bandeau pairs perfectly with that bag. Can’t wait to see your pics.


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Throwback to last month’s heavenly views with FeliSEA.


Picture perfect and always classy!!!!   Love the outfit, the bag, and that gorgeous background!  Looks like a picture in a Fashion Magazine!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Picture perfect and always classy!!!!   Love the outfit, the bag, and that gorgeous background!  Looks like a picture in a Fashion Magazine!


Thank you sweet @cheidel


----------



## Iamminda

EmmJay said:


> Throwback to last month’s heavenly views with FeliSEA.



So beautiful—absolutely love this picture


----------



## shalomjude

EmmJay said:


> Throwback to last month’s heavenly views with FeliSEA.


Wow ... amazing just amazing


----------



## shalomjude

Headed out to the ballet 
Dries Dress 
Old Skool LVOE brooch 
Carrying my lizard rossmore


----------



## pehtomi

Todays outfit with the mini boîte chapeau)) This bag makes me happy!


----------



## EmmJay

shalomjude said:


> Headed out to the ballet
> Dries Dress
> Old Skool LVOE brooch
> Carrying my lizard rossmore
> View attachment 4676989


LVOE that brooch.


----------



## KoalaXJ

Ready for Friday!!! Have a great weekend you guys!!


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @Iamminda and @shalomjude


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful—absolutely love this picture


+1! Always love EmmJay's stunning posts


Jessihsia said:


> Ready for Friday!!! Have a great weekend you guys!!


Very cute layout - your airPods holder is adorable


----------



## KoalaXJ

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> +1! Always love EmmJay's stunning posts
> 
> Very cute layout - your airPods holder is adorable


Thanks! I got it on Amazon. It’s the Line Friends.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Here in the hospital sick,  I told my husband to bring me some clothes and look what he used,  a giant keep all!!  I look at him strangely and he said,  why? Can you not be fashionable? Lol.Now all the nurses are staring at the bag everytime they come in.


----------



## kbell

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Here in the hospital sick,  I told my husband to bring me some clothes and look what he used,  a giant keep all!!  I look at him strangely and he said,  why? Can you not be fashionable? Lol.Now all the nurses are staring at the bag everytime they come in.


Lol! Hope you get well soon


----------



## EmmJay

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Here in the hospital sick,  I told my husband to bring me some clothes and look what he used,  a giant keep all!!  I look at him strangely and he said,  why? Can you not be fashionable? Lol.Now all the nurses are staring at the bag everytime they come in.


Get well!


----------



## KoalaXJ

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Here in the hospital sick,  I told my husband to bring me some clothes and look what he used,  a giant keep all!!  I look at him strangely and he said,  why? Can you not be fashionable? Lol.Now all the nurses are staring at the bag everytime they come in.


Lol that’s too funny. Hope you get well soon. Love the bunny.


----------



## gwendo25

Working it at work!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Here in the hospital sick,  I told my husband to bring me some clothes and look what he used,  a giant keep all!!  I look at him strangely and he said,  why? Can you not be fashionable? Lol.Now all the nurses are staring at the bag everytime they come in.


Get well soon!,,,


----------



## keirii

Jessihsia said:


> Ready for Friday!!! Have a great weekend you guys!!


so cute. i love the starbucks mug!


----------



## jenlynne25

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Here in the hospital sick,  I told my husband to bring me some clothes and look what he used,  a giant keep all!!  I look at him strangely and he said,  why? Can you not be fashionable? Lol.Now all the nurses are staring at the bag everytime they come in.


At least your hubby knows you well enough to bring a pretty bag for you to stare at!


----------



## bbcerisette66

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Here in the hospital sick,  I told my husband to bring me some clothes and look what he used,  a giant keep all!!  I look at him strangely and he said,  why? Can you not be fashionable? Lol.Now all the nurses are staring at the bag everytime they come in.




Health is the most important !!! I wish you the best.


----------



## Yeshax

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Here in the hospital sick,  I told my husband to bring me some clothes and look what he used,  a giant keep all!!  I look at him strangely and he said,  why? Can you not be fashionable? Lol.Now all the nurses are staring at the bag everytime they come in.


Get well soon, and tell your hubby that bag was a very good choice!


----------



## Melfontana

pehtomi said:


> Todays outfit with the mini boîte chapeau)) This bag makes me happy!
> 
> View attachment 4677027
> View attachment 4677028


This bag also makes me smile . It’s just so adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## fyn72

Out for dinner with my mini Pochette. Love Spaghetti Marinara


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fyn72 said:


> Out for dinner with my mini Pochette. Love Spaghetti Marinara


Yumm! LVoe your feminine colours and ladylike ensemble as well Suits your MP's delicate illustration to a T.


----------



## fyn72

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Here in the hospital sick,  I told my husband to bring me some clothes and look what he used,  a giant keep all!!  I look at him strangely and he said,  why? Can you not be fashionable? Lol.Now all the nurses are staring at the bag everytime they come in.


Aw that's funny! Good man! feel better soon


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yumm! LVoe your feminine colours and ladylike ensemble as well Suits your MP's delicate illustration to a T.


Aww thank you! You made my day with your comment


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Date night with hubby. Love my Eva in DE!


----------



## cheidel

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Here in the hospital sick,  I told my husband to bring me some clothes and look what he used,  a giant keep all!!  I look at him strangely and he said,  why? Can you not be fashionable? Lol.Now all the nurses are staring at the bag everytime they come in.


Cute story and lovely Keepall. Get well soon!    Love your LC Tote too!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Here in the hospital sick,  I told my husband to bring me some clothes and look what he used,  a giant keep all!!  I look at him strangely and he said,  why? Can you not be fashionable? Lol.Now all the nurses are staring at the bag everytime they come in.


please feel better soon!


----------



## yellow_tulip

At the park with my fave.


----------



## Venessa84

Making sure my investments are in order at Chase Bank earlier today


----------



## pehtomi

Melfontana said:


> This bag also makes me smile . It’s just so adorable! Congratulations!


Thank you it is!


----------



## 23adeline

A quick visit to my hubby’s office with Mini Luggage this morning


----------



## candypoo

Decided to experiment new ways tying the bandeaus


----------



## l.ch.

23adeline said:


> A quick visit to my hubby’s office with Mini Luggage this morning
> View attachment 4677699
> View attachment 4677700
> View attachment 4677701


This bag is really gorgeous!


----------



## Venessa84

23adeline said:


> A quick visit to my hubby’s office with Mini Luggage this morning
> View attachment 4677699
> View attachment 4677700
> View attachment 4677701



I wish I didn’t miss out on this gorgeous bag.


----------



## hers4eva

candypoo said:


> View attachment 4677705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to experiment new ways tying the bandeaus





Both bows are... Adorable


----------



## KoalaXJ

Tennis and wine kinda day. Happy Saturday: )


----------



## bbcerisette66

Jessihsia said:


> Tennis and wine kinda day. Happy Saturday: )



Crazy day crazy girl [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## PurseAddict728

Jessihsia said:


> Tennis and wine kinda day. Happy Saturday: )


Lol. This was me yesterday (minus the wine)! I was with my son out on a nice sunny day with my PA playing tennis too! Now it's a dreary day once again.


----------



## missconvy

Headed to get baby food for sick hedgehog.


----------



## IntheOcean

missconvy said:


> Headed to get baby food for sick hedgehog.


 No, but seriously, thank you for taking care of the hedgehog!


----------



## KoalaXJ

PurseAddict728 said:


> Lol. This was me yesterday (minus the wine)! I was with my son out on a nice sunny day with my PA playing tennis too! Now it's a dreary day once again.


Lol. It’s better to cut the wine because the place we normally go to is right next to LV store. Always ended up drunk shopping (did it again today).


----------



## LL777

Today


----------



## lvmyhappyhobby

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Here in the hospital sick,  I told my husband to bring me some clothes and look what he used,  a giant keep all!!  I look at him strangely and he said,  why? Can you not be fashionable? Lol.Now all the nurses are staring at the bag everytime they come in.



Get well soon!! Hope the bag makes you feel better


----------



## EMMY

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Date night with hubby. Love my Eva in DE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677516


Love love love!!  I just took mine out today to giver her a bath and shine the hardware I just saw that the Favorite is discontinued..glad I have this❤️  This style is so versatile! Love your pic


----------



## fyn72

Enjoying the view of the flowers after a long drought here in Australia nature came alive again


----------



## littleblackbag

Had a few days in London this past week. Took Alma bb, mini pochette and key pouch. It was very cold and occasionally very wet, but no worries! Went to a gig and a play and found the mini pochette to be a most useful little evening bag!


----------



## littleblackbag

frivofrugalista said:


> Took LOL speedy bb out to brunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673583


Love your shoes too!


----------



## Bags_4_life

littleblackbag said:


> View attachment 4678629
> View attachment 4678630
> View attachment 4678631
> View attachment 4678630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a few days in London this past week. Took Alma bb, mini pochette and key pouch. It was very cold and occasionally very wet, but no worries! Went to a gig and a play and found the mini pochette to be a most useful little evening bag!


Hope you got some great goodies in Liberty! Love those purple bags. When you use your mini Pochette as a bag, what do you do with your phone? I’d love to use my De mini more this way but always feel stuck about the phone issue.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Antonia said:


> I'm using my Knightsbridge today


Looking smashing, as always!
Love that bag too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Leo the Lion said:


> Using my new bag for the first time today and I am in love! Pallas BB. Have a great day!!


Cute!
What a lovely background as well!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Melfontana said:


> I love the look of this vanity. It’s classic Gucci ::


Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Finally using this piece....8 years later!
> Rayures Coeur Coin Pouch
> View attachment 4676283


So pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4677676
> 
> Making sure my investments are in order at Chase Bank earlier today


Love this bag especially in this color combo!


----------



## littleblackbag

Bags_4_life said:


> Hope you got some great goodies in Liberty! Love those purple bags. When you use your mini Pochette as a bag, what do you do with your phone? I’d love to use my De mini more this way but always feel stuck about the phone issue.


I have an iPhone 5s, so its pretty small compared to the more up to date versions. It fits well in the Mini pochette, which is one of the reasons I'm holding off getting a new phone. I have quite a few mini type bags and don't want a massive phone that won't fit! I will admit I can only carry a minimal amount of stuff when using the MP, I had a pair of glasses in a cloth bag, one card and of course the phone. Oh and the hotel key card. Can't fit anything else. Wore a coat so was able to put lippy and gloves in pockets. Not sure if it would work as an evening bag in the warmer weather, for me. 
And yes I bought some lovely goodies from Liberty. A Barbour rain coat and a pinkie finger ring.


----------



## missconvy

IntheOcean said:


> No, but seriously, thank you for taking care of the hedgehog!


She’s our pet  hedgehogs aren’t wild around where we live


----------



## Tayyyraee

Headed out to finalize some wedding details


----------



## PamK

Out with an old friend today!


----------



## cheidel

PamK said:


> Out with an old friend today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678898


Very beautiful bag!


----------



## Venessa84

PamK said:


> Out with an old friend today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678898



Fun, gorgeous piece!


----------



## PamK

cheidel said:


> Very beautiful bag!


Thank you, cheidel!


----------



## PamK

Venessa84 said:


> Fun, gorgeous piece!


Thanks so much!


----------



## vinbenphon1

PamK said:


> Out with an old friend today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678898


Old friends are the best...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Girls night out with Alma bb Mirroir and my Twist. But we did Kenny come along.. lol.


----------



## PamK

vinbenphon1 said:


> Old friends are the best...


Absolutely! Going to try to pay more attention to those old pals this year!


----------



## candypoo

hers4eva said:


> Both bows are... Adorable


Thank you!


----------



## mdcx

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Here in the hospital sick,  I told my husband to bring me some clothes and look what he used,  a giant keep all!!  I look at him strangely and he said,  why? Can you not be fashionable? Lol.Now all the nurses are staring at the bag everytime they come in.


Your bag matches the couch! I’m sure the nurses are pretty curious about your pretty bag. Feel better.


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines BB again


----------



## Pinkie*

23adeline said:


> Capucines BB again
> View attachment 4679301
> View attachment 4679303


Beautiful


----------



## Addicted to bags

shalomjude said:


> Went to the ballet a while ago
> I wore the 2nd outfit as it was a very informal ballet production
> View attachment 4676125
> View attachment 4676126


So cute, especially the first dress shalomjude! You look fab


----------



## KoalaXJ

Mono Monday Selfie.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Waiting for my car to be finished on a rainy day


----------



## Scooch

NF GM and GM agenda, it’s a monogram kind of week!


----------



## jenlynne25

At a work meeting with my mini PA in DE!


----------



## Pinkie*

Scooch said:


> NF GM and GM agenda, it’s a monogram kind of week!


Love this


----------



## Iamminda

Scooch said:


> NF GM and GM agenda, it’s a monogram kind of week!



ooh, I like this bandeau.


----------



## vinbenphon1

23adeline said:


> Capucines BB again
> View attachment 4679301
> View attachment 4679303


Gorgeous.


----------



## cheidel

Zoezampalunga said:


> Waiting for my car to be finished on a rainy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4680154


Beautiful bag!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Back from bubbletea run with a rainbow jelly drink. Cheers to Tasty Tuesday


----------



## 23adeline

Sundry shopping with Arch bag


----------



## acquiredtaste

Jessihsia said:


> Ready for Friday!!! Have a great weekend you guys!!


Omg mang! Are you a BTS fan?!


----------



## IntheOcean

23adeline said:


> Sundry shopping with Arch bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4681309


Beautiful bag! I really like what they did with the handle.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I feel better now and been discharged from the hospital and I thank you all for your get well wishes! First order post hospitalization, pedicure!! With my nano speedy and sunglasses!


----------



## kbell

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I feel better now and been discharged from the hospital and I thank you all for your get well wishes! First order post hospitalization, pedicure!! With my nano speedy and sunglasses!


Glad you’re up & about & feeling better! Enjoy the pedicure. Ahhhhh...


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

kbell said:


> Glad you’re up & about & feeling better! Enjoy the pedicure. Ahhhhh...


+1 @MrsMBunboxing I'm glad you feel better hun


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

kbell said:


> Glad you’re up & about & feeling better! Enjoy the pedicure. Ahhhhh...


Thank you.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> +1 @MrsMBunboxing I'm glad you feel better hun


Thank you!


----------



## TraceySH

When your bag matches your Jamba Juice ...


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> +1 @MrsMBunboxing I'm glad you


----------



## 23adeline

Another happy day with Arch bag


----------



## 23adeline

This is a better pic of Arch bag, as the key bell didn’t trap in the bag


----------



## Venessa84

TraceySH said:


> When your bag matches your Jamba Juice ...



How fun is this twist!


----------



## leooh

added two charms..


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My bag this week was also pink...  @leooh  Happy Thursday all!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hope you don't mind, included my Bday pickup pic


----------



## cheidel

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I feel better now and been discharged from the hospital and I thank you all for your get well wishes! First order post hospitalization, pedicure!! With my nano speedy and sunglasses!


Glad you’re feeling better!!!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My bag this week was also pink...  @leooh  Happy Thursday all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682562
> View attachment 4682563
> 
> Hope you don't mind, included my Bday pickup pic


You look fabulous!!!  Lovely bag!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

cheidel said:


> You look fabulous!!!  Lovely bag!


TY sweet C!


----------



## karman

I have my Valisette BB with me in the office today!


----------



## IntheOcean

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My bag this week was also pink...  @leooh  Happy Thursday all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682562
> View attachment 4682563
> 
> Hope you don't mind, included my Bday pickup pic


Beautiful bag and I love your outfit! 



karman said:


> I have my Valisette BB with me in the office today!


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## leooh

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My bag this week was also pink...  @leooh  Happy Thursday all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682562
> View attachment 4682563
> 
> Hope you don't mind, included my Bday pickup pic


I love your Bday outfit! And high five for pink!


----------



## fyn72

Start of a long weekend for me!  Botd Neverfull rarely used as it’s my most uncomfortable bag but I love it


----------



## Lanikris

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My bag this week was also pink...  @leooh  Happy Thursday all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682562
> View attachment 4682563
> 
> Hope you don't mind, included my Bday pickup pic


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY LVoely ladies!  High five for pink & LV!


IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful bag and I love your outfit!





leooh said:


> I love your Bday outfit! And high five for pink!





Lanikris said:


> Happy Birthday!!


----------



## 23adeline

Trying to wear Vanity pm crossbody with my Trunk clutch shoulder strap max length


	

		
			
		

		
	
 And  original chain plus extension chain, I use the gold chain of my City Malle MM


----------



## Diorlvlover

fyn72 said:


> Start of a long weekend for me!  Botd Neverfull rarely used as it’s my most uncomfortable bag but I love it


Lovely bag. I’m sorry to hear it’s your most uncomfortable one. What makes it uncomfortable?


----------



## reason24

Paso de Gracia (Barcelona)


----------



## bbcerisette66

reason24 said:


> Paso de Gracia (Barcelona)



LV store Passeig de Gràcia is a great store !!!


----------



## Pinkie*

My neverfull GM and I just noticed a scratch on the handle


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Unboxing#2. I found canvas micro-cracks in cutouts of 1st Party PS bracelet - CA was fab to replace it right away TGIF!
	

		
			
		

		
	





modelled on Swiftly LS for Lulu lovers


----------



## AKimSunny

Mr.Nano today


----------



## fyn72

Diorlvlover said:


> Lovely bag. I’m sorry to hear it’s your most uncomfortable one. What makes it uncomfortable?


I’m more used to longer wider straps like the pm, Montaigne and speedy b and find the Neverfull’s thin straps dig into my shoulder and sits high up under my armpit


----------



## fyn72

Waiting for new tyres to be fitted to my car


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

AKimSunny said:


> Mr.Nano today
> View attachment 4683563


Looking cute! I like the fun mix of patterns


fyn72 said:


> Waiting for new tyres to be fitted to my car


Bandeau twins! Greetings from Canada>>> Australia


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Looking cute! I like the fun mix of patterns
> 
> Bandeau twins! Greetings from Canada>>> Australia


Aww  it is a pretty bandeau


----------



## 23adeline

Extension chain on standby, in case I want to wear Vanity pm crossbody


----------



## AndreaM99

PM in Tourterelle ready to drive me home.


----------



## IntheOcean

AndreaM99 said:


> PM in Tourterelle ready to drive me home.


Beautiful color! IMO, the Pochette Metis looks so much prettier in Empreinte than in canvas, even though I'm a big fan of the latter in general.


----------



## jenlynne25

Fave mono MM with my DE Speedy strap at my daughters colorguard competition.  The bag is pretty but it’s too dang early for this! Lol


----------



## Guerabrava

melovepurse said:


> At the Sushi Bar !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4659883


Yum to both!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Have a happy and healthy Saturday everyone!!! Getting ready for  dimsum!!


----------



## missconvy

Coffee date with hubby. It’s been a long week but the sun is shining today!


----------



## KoalaXJ

Happy weekend !


----------



## Melfontana

Chauffeuring my darling daughter around on this beautiful sunny day 
Still My Favorite Mini ::


----------



## Iamminda

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Have a happy and healthy Saturday everyone!!! Getting ready for  dimsum!!



I have never seen that beautiful ZCP before — is it new?  exotics?   Thanks.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My lil' roses pochette for the weekend


----------



## fyn72

Out for dinner with my work colleagues and a friend of one of them asked if my LV was real?  Then she asked how much it cost and when I told her she went in about how she would never spend that on a bag, it’s one of the cheapest from LV you can buy! Everyone was sitting there in silence it made me really uncomfortable! I’ve never experienced that before  I just smiled and said ‘each to their own’


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Iamminda said:


> I have never seen that beautiful ZCP before — is it new?  exotics?   Thanks.


Its black python with silver monogram. Its supposed to be a new collection.


----------



## Venessa84

First trip with the horizon and sneak peak of the capucines.


----------



## Machick333

My new twist . Added a top handle but looking for a gold one .


----------



## Machick333

New twist with added top handle


----------



## JWWIFE

fyn72 said:


> Out for dinner with my work colleagues and a friend of one of them asked if my LV was real?  Then she asked how much it cost and when I told her she went in about how she would never spend that on a bag, it’s one of the cheapest from LV you can buy! Everyone was sitting there in silence it made me really uncomfortable! I’ve never experienced that before  I just smiled and said ‘each to their own’



I would have never ask a woman if her bag was real, i will never ask how much it cost. If you want to know look on the website. It’s none of her business. People spend their money on what they want. Seems to me she was envy and don’t have no class. People spend $500 or more on an iphone, Ipad, apple watch so why does it matter. Don’t pay that no mind, still do you! I have the felicie in azur!


----------



## leooh

fyn72 said:


> Out for dinner with my work colleagues and a friend of one of them asked if my LV was real?  Then she asked how much it cost and when I told her she went in about how she would never spend that on a bag, it’s one of the cheapest from LV you can buy! Everyone was sitting there in silence it made me really uncomfortable! I’ve never experienced that before  I just smiled and said ‘each to their own’


Now I refuse to reveal the price of the bags I buy, since it’s readily available online anyway, if they are truly interested to know. If my colleagues persist in asking, I say “don’t judge!!!”


----------



## EmmJay

fyn72 said:


> Out for dinner with my work colleagues and a friend of one of them asked if my LV was real?  Then she asked how much it cost and when I told her she went in about how she would never spend that on a bag, it’s one of the cheapest from LV you can buy! Everyone was sitting there in silence it made me really uncomfortable! I’ve never experienced that before  I just smiled and said ‘each to their own’


I’m sorry her questions made you uncomfortable. I’m so quick witted that my response would have had her in tears along with my death stare. I am always prepared when someone attempts to make me uncomfortable or asks me inappropriate questions. 

Always remember, it’s nobody’s business if it’s real or what it costs. Her questions were meant to make you feel bad about your purchase. She lacks tact and class and envy’s you. Please continue to enjoy your bags.


----------



## EmmJay

leooh said:


> Now I refuse to reveal the price of the bags I buy, since it’s readily available online anyway, if they are truly interested to know. If my colleagues persist in asking, I say “don’t judge!!!”


My hair is naturally curly and I rarely wear it straight. When it’s straight, it’s much longer. One day I wore my hair straight and a guy who is a rude to everyone asked if my hair was real. I replied “Sure it’s real, I was with your dad when he bought it for me. He gives the best scalp massages.” Everyone laughed and he walked away humiliated. His behavior improved after that and he never interacted with me. I was okay with that.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Mini Pochette/ enjoying pineapple cider and sushi at Whole Foods


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

fyn72 said:


> Out for dinner with my work colleagues and a friend of one of them asked if my LV was real?  Then she asked how much it cost and when I told her she went in about how she would never spend that on a bag, it’s one of the cheapest from LV you can buy! Everyone was sitting there in silence it made me really uncomfortable! I’ve never experienced that before  I just smiled and said ‘each to their own’


Somebody did that to me too before and I replied " I don't wear fake". She didn't like my answer,  after that she never asks me anymore.


----------



## kbell

fyn72 said:


> Out for dinner with my work colleagues and a friend of one of them asked if my LV was real?  Then she asked how much it cost and when I told her she went in about how she would never spend that on a bag, it’s one of the cheapest from LV you can buy! Everyone was sitting there in silence it made me really uncomfortable! I’ve never experienced that before  I just smiled and said ‘each to their own’


I’m so sorry. How awkward! No one has ever asked if my bags were real or the cost (except my fiancé always asks the cost & I don’t tell him, he can look it up himself) but I can imagine how you felt being put on the spot at dinner. It’s really not polite to ask those questions of a colleague anyway. If I were there I would have been embarrassed for her because of her obvious poor manners which caused an awkward silence. It’s a bad reflection on her, not you. Enjoy your beautiful bags


----------



## Iamminda

Uptown Luxer said:


> Mini Pochette/ enjoying pineapple cider and sushi at Whole Foods


Pineapple cider sounds so good — need to try


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Iamminda said:


> Pineapple cider sounds so good — need to try


It’s insane. It’s called 2 towns ciderhouse. They sell them at Whole Foods


----------



## Iamminda

Uptown Luxer said:


> It’s insane. It’s called 2 towns ciderhouse. They sell them at Whole Foods


Thanks


----------



## 23adeline

A casual Sunday with Vanity PM crossbody


----------



## fyn72

kbell said:


> I’m so sorry. How awkward! No one has ever asked if my bags were real or the cost (except my fiancé always asks the cost & I don’t tell him, he can look it up himself) but I can imagine how you felt being put on the spot at dinner. It’s really not polite to ask those questions of a colleague anyway. If I were there I would have been embarrassed for her because of her obvious poor manners which caused an awkward silence. It’s a bad reflection on her, not you. Enjoy your beautiful bags


That's right! I think it was because I was put on the spot and in front of my colleagues and also my female boss I felt uncomfortable to answer in front of everyone and wish I did say something like some said ' look it up it's on the website'


----------



## fyn72

EmmJay said:


> I’m sorry her questions made you uncomfortable. I’m so quick witted that my response would have had her in tears along with my death stare. I am always prepared when someone attempts to make me uncomfortable or asks me inappropriate questions.
> 
> Always remember, it’s nobody’s business if it’s real or what it costs. Her questions were meant to make you feel bad about your purchase. She lacks tact and class and envy’s you. Please continue to enjoy your bags.


haha ! I wish I was quick witted. I did stare at her at first before answering 'yes. It is'
 Thank you for your lovely comment @EmmJay  My boss said she'd spend that amount on a plane ticket not a bag, I just shrugged with the look of 'oh well'
I'll make sure I'm prepared now so the next time I'm ready


----------



## AndreaM99

Today with my queen Trevi GM.


----------



## AndreaM99

fyn72 said:


> Out for dinner with my work colleagues and a friend of one of them asked if my LV was real?  Then she asked how much it cost and when I told her she went in about how she would never spend that on a bag, it’s one of the cheapest from LV you can buy! Everyone was sitting there in silence it made me really uncomfortable! I’ve never experienced that before  I just smiled and said ‘each to their own’



My friend, I can imagine how embarrassing that could be, but do not worry about that! That comment could be an expression of your colleague's frustration. Maybe she is not doing financially well, or something else is going on in her life what makes her upset and helpless. As we all know life time to time gives us lemons...Bear with her. I would talk to her alone and ask her what is going on. Maybe she just needs to talk. I do not know her, you know better if that would be a good idea or not at all. We are all here very fortunate to be able to spend our money on luxury fashion brand like LV. Not everyone can do that. Maybe I am very naive and she was truly judging your lifestyle. Well, then truly do not worry about that, it is not worth it!


----------



## DrTr

fyn72 said:


> Out for dinner with my work colleagues and a friend of one of them asked if my LV was real?  Then she asked how much it cost and when I told her she went in about how she would never spend that on a bag, it’s one of the cheapest from LV you can buy! Everyone was sitting there in silence it made me really uncomfortable! I’ve never experienced that before  I just smiled and said ‘each to their own’


Wow.  What some people will do or say. It seems your colleagues in their silence realized what a boor she was.  Too bad someone didn’t speak up for you.  Sorry that happened. We all get to choose what we wear and do, and it’s no one’s business. And I find that LV and H bring me much joy so I wear them proudly, just for me. You have support here!!!


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> I’m sorry her questions made you uncomfortable. I’m so quick witted that my response would have had her in tears along with my death stare. I am always prepared when someone attempts to make me uncomfortable or asks me inappropriate questions.
> 
> Always remember, it’s nobody’s business if it’s real or what it costs. Her questions were meant to make you feel bad about your purchase. She lacks tact and class and envy’s you. Please continue to enjoy your bags.





EmmJay said:


> My hair is naturally curly and I rarely wear it straight. When it’s straight, it’s much longer. One day I wore my hair straight and a guy who is a rude to everyone asked if my hair was real. I replied “Sure it’s real, I was with your dad when he bought it for me. He gives the best scalp massages.” Everyone laughed and he walked away humiliated. His behavior improved after that and he never interacted with me. I was okay with that.


Woman, you crack me up!!  You remind me of an old friend of mine. Her motto was “I’m a really nice person, but you don’t EVER want to pis* me off!”  And was it ever true, it cost me flowers when I inadvertently pis*ed her off!

Great comeback. It’s always interesting isn’t it when people try to make us feel bad how quickly they cave when challenged?

I love how everyone here unabashedly loves and enjoys their bags and slg’s and scarves. It’s always frustrating when someone tries to engage in envious spoiling. We will always be there if it happens to someone here!!


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Woman, you crack me up!!  You remind me of an old friend of mine. Her motto was “I’m a really nice person, but you don’t EVER want to pis* me off!”  And was it ever true, it cost me flowers when I inadvertently pis*ed her off!
> 
> Great comeback. It’s always interesting isn’t it when people try to make us feel bad how quickly they cave when challenged?
> 
> I love how everyone here unabashedly loves and enjoys their bags and slg’s and scarves. It’s always frustrating when someone tries to engage in envious spoiling. We will always be there if it happens to someone here!!



Sometimes the death stare alone is sufficient or I keep making them repeat the inappropriate question until they realize I am not going to answer them. “Excuse me. I cannot hear you. Come again. I still can’t hear you. Say it louder. I cannot hear you. I have intermittent hearing for inappropriate questions.”


----------



## 23adeline

Changing from a cute little bag to another cute little bag


----------



## Winter’sJoy

23adeline said:


> A casual Sunday with Vanity PM crossbody
> View attachment 4684803


Cute bag but I love that shirt!


----------



## LV_4ever

fyn72 said:


> Out for dinner with my work colleagues and a friend of one of them asked if my LV was real?  Then she asked how much it cost and when I told her she went in about how she would never spend that on a bag, it’s one of the cheapest from LV you can buy! Everyone was sitting there in silence it made me really uncomfortable! I’ve never experienced that before  I just smiled and said ‘each to their own’


How rude! When people I don’t know well ask me, I say I don’t remember, but they can look it up online at their leisure. My good friends can ask me, because they are also interested in purchasing, but not strangers. Sorry this happened.


----------



## Pinkie*

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My bag this week was also pink...  @leooh  Happy Thursday all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682562
> View attachment 4682563
> 
> Hope you don't mind, included my Bday pickup pic


Wooow You Look fantastic


----------



## anna_mg

Little Red Riding Hood vibes


----------



## karman

Super casual day yesterday with Valisette BB. Great bag to take to morning volunteering, then grocery shopping and then for a dressed up dinner at night.


----------



## karman

fyn72 said:


> Out for dinner with my work colleagues and a friend of one of them asked if my LV was real?  Then she asked how much it cost and when I told her she went in about how she would never spend that on a bag, it’s one of the cheapest from LV you can buy! Everyone was sitting there in silence it made me really uncomfortable! I’ve never experienced that before  I just smiled and said ‘each to their own’


Ick. Classless on that person’s part. Not their business what you spend your money on. For some people it’s designer bags and for some they eat out every day, drive expensive cars, collect beanie babies or like expensive whiskey, whatever...

For me the conversation would’ve ended at their asking how much it costs. I would’ve politely told them that’s not their business since I’ve been burned before!


----------



## KoalaXJ

Out for coffee and donuts with my new favorite NF PM: )


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy International's Women's Day!!!


----------



## EmmJay

Thumbs up to all of the phenomenal women everyday and especially on this International Women’s Day.


----------



## EmmJay

Jessihsia said:


> Out for coffee and donuts with my new favorite NF PM: )


You look adorable!!


----------



## 19flowers

karman said:


> Super casual day yesterday with Valisette BB. Great bag to take to morning volunteering, then grocery shopping and then for a dressed up dinner at night.



this looks great on you!!


----------



## KoalaXJ

EmmJay said:


> You look adorable!!


Thank you! Love your styles too!!


----------



## mandabeezy

AKimSunny said:


> Mr.Nano today
> View attachment 4683563


random question but.. where is your couch from? it looks so comfy and cozy!! also - i love your style.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Sometimes the death stare alone is sufficient or I keep making them repeat the inappropriate question until they realize I am not going to answer them. “Excuse me. I cannot hear you. Come again. I still can’t hear you. Say it louder. I cannot hear you. I have intermittent hearing for inappropriate questions.”


Perfect response!  I’ll remember that for next time


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> A casual Sunday with Vanity PM crossbody
> View attachment 4684803


Love this gorgeous Little structured bag!



AndreaM99 said:


> Today with my queen Trevi GM.


Great bag -fitting she gets her own seat



23adeline said:


> Changing from a cute little bag to another cute little bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4685198


Both darling!



anna_mg said:


> Little Red Riding Hood vibes


What a hoot! Love your LRRH vibe



karman said:


> Super casual day yesterday with Valisette BB. Great bag to take to morning volunteering, then grocery shopping and then for a dressed up dinner at night.


These structured bags from LV are wonderful - you look great



Jessihsia said:


> Out for coffee and donuts with my new favorite NF PM: )


perfect bag and pic - and you look lovely and happy!


HeartMyMJs said:


> Happy International's Women's Day!!!
> View attachment 4685366


Yes!! To all the fabulous women here and everywhere, fortunate, and less so, so many of whom change and can change the world every day!!  Women rock! A toast to all of us 



EmmJay said:


> Thumbs up to all of the phenomenal women everyday and especially on this International Women’s Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4685381


This!!


----------



## Iamminda

Grabbing a quick dinner tonight .


----------



## Melfontana

Iamminda said:


> Grabbing a quick dinner tonight .


I :: this bag 
Gorgeous


----------



## fyn72

EmmJay said:


> Sometimes the death stare alone is sufficient or I keep making them repeat the inappropriate question until they realize I am not going to answer them. “Excuse me. I cannot hear you. Come again. I still can’t hear you. Say it louder. I cannot hear you. I have intermittent hearing for inappropriate questions.”


----------



## 23adeline

Winter’sJoy said:


> Cute bag but I love that shirt!


Thanks ! It’s my hubby’s old t-shirt actually ,  took it out to wear because this year is the year of mouse


----------



## fyn72

Raining all day, stopped for coffee on the way to look at buying an antique bath tub. lucky this one is ok to be out in this weather!  so nice to be cooler today


----------



## Iamminda

Melfontana said:


> I :: this bag
> Gorgeous



Thank you M .  This was my first LV
(awhile back), probably my favorite as well.


----------



## cheidel

AndreaM99 said:


> Today with my queen Trevi GM.[/
> Your Trevi GM is lovely!  Sometimes I wish I had not sold mine.


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Thumbs up to all of the phenomenal women everyday and especially on this International Women’s Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4685381


Cute and classy as always! Beautiful view!


----------



## rukia0814

First outing today. Pochette Voyage (Foliage)


----------



## karman

Still Mini Luggage BB for the work week. Am loving this bag more the more I use it. 
still wishing it would fit my eReader but can’t justify getting the PM size just for one thing!


----------



## karman

fyn72 said:


> Raining all day, stopped for coffee on the way to look at buying an antique bath tub. lucky this one is ok to be out in this weather!  so nice to be cooler today


Oooh love your Soufflot BB!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Iamminda said:


> Grabbing a quick dinner tonight .


So pretty!!!


----------



## kbell

Wearing my bracelet today... and when I left the house in these pants my 1/2 awake fiancé asked why I was wearing pajamas to work LOL.


----------



## karman

kbell said:


> Wearing my bracelet today... and when I left the house in these pants my 1/2 awake fiancé asked why I was wearing pajamas to work LOL.
> View attachment 4686164


Some men!

Cute bracelet (and pants)!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Cute and classy as always! Beautiful view!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

HeartMyMJs said:


> So pretty!!!



Thank you HeartMyMJs


----------



## Lolly

I am LOVING the Denver hot stamp on your bag @coloradolvr


----------



## kbell

karman said:


> Some men!
> 
> Cute bracelet (and pants)!


I know right?! Thank you @karman


----------



## AKimSunny

mandabeezy said:


> random question but.. where is your couch from? it looks so comfy and cozy!! also - i love your style.


Thank you!! The couch is from a company called Vilmers and it's super comfy


----------



## KoalaXJ

At school library


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Grabbing a quick dinner tonight .


Yumm to both your gorgeous bag & In-N-Out burgers! Your latest colourful bandeau looks great on both DA/DE too. Great accessory choice, my friend


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yumm to both your gorgeous bag & In-N-Out burgers! Your latest colourful bandeau looks great on both DA/DE too. Great accessory choice, my friend



Thanks sweet V .  Hope you are having a great week and birthday month!


----------



## Pinkie*

Jessihsia said:


> At school library


Beautiful


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy LVxLOL was having some morning sun this morning in my gym room


I just turned another side facing window to get ready for tomorrow morning sun bath


----------



## M5_Traveler

Isn’t she cute?!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Quick errands


----------



## steffysstyle

Sometimes you just need to carry the essentials


----------



## Hotsauna

steffysstyle said:


> Sometimes you just need to carry the essentials
> View attachment 4687001
> View attachment 4687002


Love the colorway on your outfit.


----------



## debsmith

Heading out to The Whiskey Bar in downtown Augusta for date night!


----------



## steffysstyle

Hotsauna said:


> Love the colorway on your outfit.



Thank you!


----------



## reason24

SB35


----------



## KoalaXJ

I don’t really use the pouches that come with Neverfulls. But they are cute to look at.


----------



## jenlynne25

Jessihsia said:


> I don’t really use the pouches that come with Neverfulls. But they are cute to look at.


They are super cute but I don’t use mine either.  I have the mini PA in DE and the PA in Mono and they are much more functional.


----------



## BoomBoom

steffysstyle said:


> Sometimes you just need to carry the essentials
> View attachment 4687001
> View attachment 4687002


Love the outfit... so clean and classic.. if those pumps were ballet flats I'd say Audrey Hepburn-ish.  But I love the pumps.  Essentials indeed!


----------



## BoomBoom

Jessihsia said:


> I don’t really use the pouches that come with Neverfulls. But they are cute to look at.


My Neverfull GM pouch has my phone charging cable and plug, AirPods, electronic screen wipes and anything else tech related.  It gets transferred from purse to purse daily.  I've taken the wrist strap off, only use it if I'm carrying my pouch as a clutch for quickie trips out.  Then it holds, keys, lipstick debit card, drivers license and cash if I have any.


----------



## EmmJay

Jessihsia said:


> I don’t really use the pouches that come with Neverfulls. But they are cute to look at.


I’ve never used mine. IMO, they’re useless beauties.


----------



## thewave1969

steffysstyle said:


> Sometimes you just need to carry the essentials
> View attachment 4687001
> View attachment 4687002


----------



## DrTr

BoomBoom said:


> My Neverfull GM pouch has my phone charging cable and plug, AirPods, electronic screen wipes and anything else tech related.  It gets transferred from purse to purse daily.  I've taken the wrist strap off, only use it if I'm carrying my pouch as a clutch for quickie trips out.  Then it holds, keys, lipstick debit card, drivers license and cash if I have any.


Great idea for tech use!  Lots of those things are flat so work in the pouch. I did use mine when I needed a pedicure between work appts, didn’t want to drag my NV, so threw in my phone, cc, and airpods into the NF pouch which didn’t distort. But yes, not used much. 



EmmJay said:


> I’ve never used mine. IMO, they’re useless beauties.


 they are beauties but the totally flat design means not much can go in without bulges!  Bulges are bad


----------



## KoalaXJ

BoomBoom said:


> My Neverfull GM pouch has my phone charging cable and plug, AirPods, electronic screen wipes and anything else tech related.  It gets transferred from purse to purse daily.  I've taken the wrist strap off, only use it if I'm carrying my pouch as a clutch for quickie trips out.  Then it holds, keys, lipstick debit card, drivers license and cash if I have any.


I guess I need to have the GM sized one. I have MM and PM.. Used the MM for receipts for couple times then kept it in my closet ever since... I do like the size of the PM one tho, I think I might use it as a change/cash pouch.


----------



## steffysstyle

BoomBoom said:


> Love the outfit... so clean and classic.. if those pumps were ballet flats I'd say Audrey Hepburn-ish.  But I love the pumps.  Essentials indeed!



Thank you


----------



## Pinkie*

debsmith said:


> Heading out to The Whiskey Bar in downtown Augusta for date night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687065


Which size is this one


----------



## 23adeline

Matching dress and bag


----------



## karman

Jessihsia said:


> I don’t really use the pouches that come with Neverfulls. But they are cute to look at.


I use them as a clutch..especially if I take the NF to work but don't want to haul it around during lunch or if I have to run out of the office quickly. it fits my phone, card wallet, lipstick and work ID so I don't have to carry these things separately!


----------



## Veroyoga

Brought this pre-loved lady for a Costco run this afternoon.


----------



## fyn72

Jessihsia said:


> I guess I need to have the GM sized one. I have MM and PM.. Used the MM for receipts for couple times then kept it in my closet ever since... I do like the size of the PM one tho, I think I might use it as a change/cash pouch.


The NF pouches for the GM and MM are the same size. It's only the pouch from the PM NF that's a different size being smaller


----------



## debsmith

Pinkie* said:


> Which size is this one


The 30!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Best keyholder LV has to offer!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Using this vintage one from 1994


----------



## Pinkie*

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Using this vintage one from 1994
> View attachment 4688566


Beautiful and in amazing condition


----------



## KLP2015

Veroyoga said:


> Brought this pre-loved lady for a Costco run this afternoon.


Great looking bag! Could you tell me the name? I hope your trip to Costco was ok, I’ve heard the Costco stores in my area have been crazy because of the virus.


----------



## Veroyoga

KLP2015 said:


> Great looking bag! Could you tell me the name? I hope your trip to Costco was ok, I’ve heard the Costco stores in my area have been crazy because of the virus.


It's the Berkeley in damier azur. (Made between around 2001 until 2013 if I remember clearly).
 It's true people went nuts here too because an employee told me there was no more discounted toilet paper yesterday. Me I know I have enough even if I get sick for 2 weeks because we are used to stock a few things when they are on sale. You know we need to save money for purse addiction !


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Thursday! Sending some camel & khaki love  >>>


----------



## Pinkie*

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thursday! Sending some camel & khaki love  >>>
> View attachment 4688867


You have so much beautiful bags


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Pinkie* said:


> You have so much beautiful bags


You're so sweet, Pinkie TY & wishing you a fab weekend ahead!


----------



## Pinkie*

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> You're so sweet, Pinkie TY & wishing you a fab weekend ahead!


Do you have somewhere here your whole collection?
Thanks and same to you


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Pinkie* said:


> Do you have somewhere here your whole collection?
> Thanks and same to you


Not really but there are pics I shared in 2019 Time Capsule thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/your-louis-vuitton-time-capsule-pics.1022172/

Hope more ppl join in sharing their LV escapades!


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thursday! Sending some camel & khaki love  >>>
> View attachment 4688867


Beautiful!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fyn72 said:


> Beautiful!


TY LVoely Fyn A happy & healthy autumn to you!


----------



## IntheOcean

reason24 said:


> SB35


Gorgeous Speedy!



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thursday! Sending some camel & khaki love  >>>
> View attachment 4688867


OMG, that color is sooo beautiful!


----------



## KoalaXJ

TGIF!!


----------



## 23adeline

Dauphine MM getting ready to go out this morning


----------



## 23adeline

My new pochette Felicie reminds me of my Revelation Lockit


----------



## Starbux32

Waiting at the doctor's
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 office with one of my new favorites, I really love this bag!


----------



## Lolly

Jessihsia said:


> TGIF!!


I love your collection. Especially your agenda


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Starbux32 said:


> Waiting at the doctor's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> office with one of my new favorites, I really love this bag!


   Ooooh... At last, a long-awaited sighting of this beautiful NF. Congrats on your stunning new bag, my March Birthday sweet friend!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TGIF all! An LV stop to pick up my new goodies:


----------



## cajhingle

bag switch


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> My new pochette Felicie reminds me of my Revelation Lockit
> View attachment 4689396
> View attachment 4689396


Love both!  Twins on the felicie - isn’t it grand?  Wore it to a colleagues open house recently and it was perfect for the occasion. Holds the basics and is light on the shoulder while mingling. Enjoy them


----------



## DrTr

cajhingle said:


> bag switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689573


Love all!  How fun.


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TGIF all! An LV stop to pick up my new goodies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689514
> View attachment 4689515
> View attachment 4689516


Very nice as well and thanks so much for your encouragement! You are such a lovely March Birthday Buddy


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TGIF all! An LV stop to pick up my new goodies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689514
> View attachment 4689515
> View attachment 4689516


Love it all! Congrats!


----------



## KoalaXJ

Lolly said:


> I love your collection. Especially your agenda


Thank you! My brother got my the agenda for Christmas. I am loving it and I carry it everyday!


----------



## KoalaXJ

NF PM and Speedy 25 : )


----------



## cheidel

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Using this vintage one from 1994
> View attachment 4688566


Beautiful patina on this Vintage beauty!!!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TGIF all! An LV stop to pick up my new goodies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689514
> View attachment 4689515
> View attachment 4689516


Love them!!  Very cute!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Starbux32 @cheidel
TY both LVoely ladies! Happy no-one minds my funny feet LOL


----------



## 23adeline

DrTr said:


> Love both!  Twins on the felicie - isn’t it grand?  Wore it to a colleagues open house recently and it was perfect for the occasion. Holds the basics and is light on the shoulder while mingling. Enjoy them


Yes it’s beautiful but I haven’t wear it out yet


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> Yes it’s beautiful but I haven’t wear it out yet


Hope you get to soon - and for Vernis leather I can see zero fingerprints when I use it !  It really is a beautiful functional little bag. I even use the flat card case as a wallet in other bags that require a ‘skinny’ wallet.


----------



## IntheOcean

23adeline said:


> Dauphine MM getting ready to go out this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689386


Such a pretty Dauphine! 


cajhingle said:


> bag switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689573


I'm amazed it all fit!  The little Speedy is surprisingly roomy.


----------



## KoalaXJ

Mini Pochette first day out. This is my first DA piece and I’m loving the light color in a sunny day : )


----------



## sexycombover

My new to me and super rare blue epi cartouchiere! She's a smaller bag than I'm used to, but so pretty.


----------



## IntheOcean

sexycombover said:


> My new to me and super rare blue epi cartouchiere! She's a smaller bag than I'm used to, but so pretty.


Congrats! It's a beauty


----------



## breevandekamp13

My Graceful PM in DE came with me to Taco Bell  It's raining here today so keeping the monogram pieces for a sunnier day!


----------



## Cachou97

What can I say... I'm in love with Louis! ‍♀️


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Grabbing a quick dinner tonight .


Absolutely beautiful and I love this pretty bandeau!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Absolutely beautiful and I love this pretty bandeau!



Thanks so much ML .  I should start watching some YT videos on how to tie bandeaus.


----------



## musiclover

Cachou97 said:


> What can I say... I'm in love with Louis! ‍♀️


You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much ML .  I should start watching some YT videos on how to tie bandeaus.


I think you did a great job!  I can see how the colour really enhances the pattern of your bag. Can you tell me the name of the canvas?  It’s not DE, is it?  I see a beautiful caramel colour. (I wasn’t sure if that was an In and Out Burger but now that I know, I’ve eaten there a couple of times and really enjoyed it!)


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> I think you did a great job!  I can see how the colour really enhances the pattern of your bag. Can you tell me the name of the canvas?  It’s not DE, is it?  I see a beautiful caramel colour. (I wasn’t sure if that was an In and Out Burger but now that I know, I’ve eaten there a couple of times and really enjoyed it!)


Thanks .  It is DE but with a caramel nomade leather trim (so not the more popular DE/dark leather combo).  We enjoy I-N-O too


----------



## fyn72

Sunday afternoon with Soufflot bb


----------



## 23adeline

NF Ikat as luggage bag for a day trip to another town


----------



## Sunshine mama

Some SLGs.


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Raining all day, stopped for coffee on the way to look at buying an antique bath tub. lucky this one is ok to be out in this weather!  so nice to be cooler today


I can really appreciate the cuteness of this bag in this picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

HeartMyMJs said:


> Happy International's Women's Day!!!
> View attachment 4685366


Wow this looks really good with your brown outfit!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Some SLGs.


Lovely!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thursday! Sending some camel & khaki love  >>>
> View attachment 4688867


This bag looks really good with your cute pants!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> My new pochette Felicie reminds me of my Revelation Lockit
> View attachment 4689396
> View attachment 4689396


Lovely!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Waiting at the doctor's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> office with one of my new favorites, I really love this bag!


Cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

debsmith said:


> Heading out to The Whiskey Bar in downtown Augusta for date night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687065


Love your hair!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> Still Mini Luggage BB for the work week. Am loving this bag more the more I use it.
> still wishing it would fit my eReader but can’t justify getting the PM size just for one thing!


This size is soooo cute on you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Sometimes the death stare alone is sufficient or I keep making them repeat the inappropriate question until they realize I am not going to answer them. “Excuse me. I cannot hear you. Come again. I still can’t hear you. Say it louder. I cannot hear you. I have intermittent hearing for inappropriate questions.”


Love this!


----------



## karman

Sunshine mama said:


> This size is soooo cute on you!


Thanks s mama!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Out for dinner with my work colleagues and a friend of one of them asked if my LV was real?  Then she asked how much it cost and when I told her she went in about how she would never spend that on a bag, it’s one of the cheapest from LV you can buy! Everyone was sitting there in silence it made me really uncomfortable! I’ve never experienced that before  I just smiled and said ‘each to their own’


Good looking food and bag!
When I'm asked a sticky question,  I have one answer for all occasions. I say, one never really knows these things,  does one?
I would say that this question is pretty neutral, yet  I find that it usually trips them all!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag looks really good with your cute pants!


Hello & a happy Sunday to you, SM! 
TY for your compliment on my Twist/jeggings combo. I love your latest cutie pic as well...


----------



## KoalaXJ

Sunday fun day with MP DE: )


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Jessihsia said:


> Sunday fun day with MP DE: )


Ooohh that background setting & your cutie MP too. What a lovely picture! Happy Sunday, J


----------



## IntheOcean

Sunshine mama said:


> Some SLGs.


Love that yellow wallet!  What's it called and what is the color called?


Jessihsia said:


> Sunday fun day with MP DE: )


Ah, I wish I was on the beach right now...  That fur charm looks great with the Mini Pochette.


----------



## Sunshine mama

IntheOcean said:


> Love that yellow wallet!  What's it called and what is the color called?


Thank you. I believe it's called coin card holder in jaune.


----------



## IntheOcean

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. I believe it's called coin card holder in jaune.


Thanks!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Wefie with SA and with my palm springs backpack and my newly acquired exotic mini capucine!!!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Some SLGs.


----------



## Starbux32

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Wefie with SA and with my palm springs backpack and my newly acquired exotic mini capucine!!!


----------



## pale_septembre

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!!!



Love the scarf with the bag as well.


----------



## debsmith

Sunshine mama said:


> Love your hair!!


 How sweet...thank you!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow this looks really good with your brown outfit!


Thank you!!❤️


----------



## travelbliss

.....Sitting here wondering if the "blues" in St. Thomas match those in my mini pochette....


----------



## IntheOcean

travelbliss said:


> .....Sitting here wondering if the "blues" in St. Thomas match those in my mini pochette....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691562


Beautiful mini pochette and such a breathtaking place!


----------



## FashionForwardChick

corona virus work in progress strass


----------



## EmmJay

FashionForwardChick said:


> corona virus work in progress strass


Wow! I have this bag. It’s gorgeous what you’re doing to it.


----------



## FashionForwardChick

EmmJay said:


> Wow! I have this bag. It’s gorgeous what you’re doing to it.


tysm definitely a labor of love and passion project


----------



## Lolly

FashionForwardChick said:


> corona virus work in progress strass


I peeked at your Etsy and I love that bracelet you did, as well. Amazing job!


----------



## FashionForwardChick

Lolly said:


> I peeked at your Etsy and I love that bracelet you did, as well. Amazing job!


thanks love 333


----------



## AndreaM99

FashionForwardChick said:


> corona virus work in progress strass


----------



## merekat703

Ready for new adventures!


----------



## Lolly

merekat703 said:


> Ready for new adventures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692559


Wow! That is so beautiful!


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy LVxLOL first time going out to work, and today is the first day of  ‘Movement Control Order’ implementation in my country, in order to control spread of Covid19.


----------



## 23adeline

This cutie really fits a lot , it’s not even half full after I put in everything that I normally bring to work


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Stay safe everyone!!❤️


----------



## fyn72

A visit with my daughter, told me to take a photo as she thought it looked so pretty on her kitchen counter


----------



## leooh

fyn72 said:


> A visit with my daughter, told me to take a photo as she thought it looked so pretty on her kitchen counter


It really looks very pretty! The rich luxurious empreinte!


----------



## leooh

23adeline said:


> Speedy LVxLOL first time going out to work, and today is the first day of  ‘Movement Control Order’ implementation in my country, in order to control spread of Covid19.
> View attachment 4692644
> 
> View attachment 4692647


My neighbour in Malaysia, stay healthy and take care! Greetings from across the causway... which has never been so deserted. I really hope COVID-19 will end soon and the world can travel freely again


----------



## surfer

Have had her forever and hardly take her out so today’s the day


----------



## Sandra.AT

Me and my montaigne bb sunbathing at my balcony while I'm working from home with my company notebook due to company restrictions (everyone who has a notebook  has to work from home) to help preventing getting corona ...austria reacted quickly so I hope these restrictions will help ... I hope everyone is healthy and stay healthy....


----------



## FashionForwardChick

23adeline said:


> View attachment 4692664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cutie really fits a lot , it’s not even half full after I put in everything that I normally bring to work
> View attachment 4692663


obsesssed w everything about this bag!! congrats on this stunner


----------



## IntheOcean

fyn72 said:


> A visit with my daughter, told me to take a photo as she thought it looked so pretty on her kitchen counter


Gorgeous bag! You're daughter's absolutely right


----------



## FashionForwardChick

surfer said:


> View attachment 4692737
> View attachment 4692724
> View attachment 4692725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have had her forever and hardly take her out so today’s the day


absolutely love how you styled this whole look


----------



## bbcerisette66

travelbliss said:


> .....Sitting here wondering if the "blues" in St. Thomas match those in my mini pochette....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691562



Cute mini pochette ! And the landscape is beautiful !!! Where is it ?


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> Me and my montaigne bb sunbathing at my balcony while I'm working from home with my company notebook due to company restrictions (everyone who has a notebook  has to work from home) to help preventing getting corona ...austria reacted quickly so I hope these restrictions will help ... I hope everyone is healthy and stay healthy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692834



Stay safe in Austria. The France reacted too late I think. I’m very anxious [emoji26]


----------



## surfer

FashionForwardChick said:


> absolutely love how you styled this whole look


Thanks so much for the sweet comment! Maybe it’s the last day of normalcy so trying to make the most of it


----------



## cheidel

merekat703 said:


> Ready for new adventures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692559


Very pretty color choices!  Enjoy your beautiful NF!


----------



## EveyB

Sandra.AT said:


> Me and my montaigne bb sunbathing at my balcony while I'm working from home with my company notebook due to company restrictions (everyone who has a notebook  has to work from home) to help preventing getting corona ...austria reacted quickly so I hope these restrictions will help ... I hope everyone is healthy and stay healthy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692834


I‘m in Austria too. Stay safe and stay healthy! Let’s hope this is over soon!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

EveyB said:


> I‘m in Austria too. Stay safe and stay healthy! Let’s hope this is over soon!


I ‘m in Italy. We are going to a tough time.. Stay safe and healthy.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

...through....


----------



## AKimSunny

A sunny LV day today


----------



## bbcerisette66

Zoezampalunga said:


> I ‘m in Italy. We are going to a tough time.. Stay safe and healthy.



Stay safe. I’m in France. We are going to a tough time too ...


----------



## fyn72

Easy to keep the social distance rule when the shopping center is so quiet!


----------



## 23adeline

Lockit bb and speedy bb


----------



## KoalaXJ

Work day.


----------



## EmmJay

fyn72 said:


> A visit with my daughter, told me to take a photo as she thought it looked so pretty on her kitchen counter


Listen to your daughter. Lol The bag and picture are beautiful.


----------



## fyn72

EmmJay said:


> Listen to your daughter. Lol The bag and picture are beautiful.


Aww haha!  thank you


----------



## Lizzys

fyn72 said:


> Easy to keep the social distance rule when the shopping center is so quiet!


I always enjoy seeing your beautiful bags!  Your Brittany and Soufflot bb both make me stop and stare.  How does the Soufflot bb and Brittany compare in weight and how much they hold? Thank you!


----------



## karman

Can’t go anywhere, so all I can do is put this on my “desk” (dining table) at home and admire it from afar while I work...


----------



## leooh

karman said:


> Can’t go anywhere, so all I can do is put this on my “desk” (dining table) at home and admire it from afar while I work...


eye candy!


----------



## fyn72

Lizzys said:


> I always enjoy seeing your beautiful bags!  Your Brittany and Soufflot bb both make me stop and stare.  How does the Soufflot bb and Brittany compare in weight and how much they hold? Thank you!


thank you! Both are very light, Brittany slightly taller and fits more but the souflott bb holds a full sized wallet, sunglasses, mini pochette, key pouch, phone and a few little things


----------



## karman

leooh said:


> eye candy!


Total distraction!


----------



## KoalaXJ

TGIF: )


----------



## leooh

karman said:


> Total distraction!


I can imagine that!


----------



## cheidel

bbcerisette66 said:


> Stay safe. I’m in France. We are going to a tough time too ...


We are as well in New Orleans.  Everyone, please be safe!!!


----------



## cheidel

fyn72 said:


> A visit with my daughter, told me to take a photo as she thought it looked so pretty on her kitchen counter


Yes, it is very pretty!!!!


----------



## cheidel

surfer said:


> View attachment 4692737
> View attachment 4692724
> View attachment 4692725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have had her forever and hardly take her out so today’s the day


Beautiful!!!  Hope she enjoyed her day out!!!


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

fyn72 said:


> A visit with my daughter, told me to take a photo as she thought it looked so pretty on her kitchen counter



Absolutely stunning.


----------



## shayna07

I think it’s safe to say I’m monogram obsessed.....forgot to include my agenda Pm in the group photo - hmmm....what to add next


----------



## Lizzys

fyn72 said:


> thank you! Both are very light, Brittany slightly taller and fits more but the souflott bb holds a full sized wallet, sunglasses, mini pochette, key pouch, phone and a few little things


Thanks for your reply.  This sure helps!  I hope you are enjoying them as much as I would be if they were mine


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

A happy pre-epidemic moment: SB coffee-run & quick shop. This societal lockdown makes me appreciate our little  everyday activities more Wishing everyone a very safe Friday!


----------



## leooh

First outing..


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A happy pre-epidemic moment: SB coffee-run & quick shop. This societal lockdown makes me appreciate our little  everyday activities more Wishing everyone a very safe Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694416



Love this happy picture — SB, LV and shopping .  Thanks for sharing this — very comforting to have small reminders of joy .


----------



## Iamminda

leooh said:


> First outing..



Beautiful first outing — and kudos for picking a spot with the “Seaside” wall color.


----------



## fyn72

Supporting a local business during these hard times


----------



## surfer

cheidel said:


> Beautiful!!!  Hope she enjoyed her day out!!!


She did thank you dear!


----------



## leooh

Hubby wanted to go to this italian cafe for coffee... and reminisce about his trip to Italy last year. Prayers for Italy and the whole wide world.


----------



## leooh

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful first outing — and kudos for picking a spot with the “Seaside” wall color.


Dear IM, you noticed the seaside colour!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Love this happy picture — SB, LV and shopping .  Thanks for sharing this — very comforting to have small reminders of joy .


My pleasure, sweet IM We almost forgot chocolate on that list of joyful necessities LOL. Safest wishes to you, my friend


----------



## bbcerisette66

cheidel said:


> We are as well in New Orleans.  Everyone, please be safe!!!



Stay safe too. [emoji40][emoji120]


----------



## 23adeline

I have been using this cutie fo work  ever since our Movement Restriction Control started 4 days ago, it’s so cute and comfortable. But next week , it will be other’s turn to go out.


----------



## Just.Stine

A breath of fresh air and then back on lockdown


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Some SLGs.


That yellow card holder is amazing! How are you finding it? Would you recommend getting it?


----------



## merekat703

Quick run to the grocery store


----------



## leooh

Still tons of marking to plough through...


----------



## cheidel

leooh said:


> First outing..


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## DrTr

leooh said:


> Still tons of marking to plough through...


Love your new NF!  It’s funny - when I have unpleasant work I grab out a piece of LV or H just to look at when I get bored. Somehow I think I’m not alone in that


----------



## EMMY

Just.Stine said:


> A breath of fresh air and then back on lockdown
> View attachment 4694757



OH I love that!!!!!! Looks great on you!


----------



## leooh

DrTr said:


> Love your new NF!  It’s funny - when I have unpleasant work I grab out a piece of LV or H just to look at when I get bored. Somehow I think I’m not alone in that


Haha I’m glad this pretty pouch did cheer me through the day’s work! High five you are definitely not alone!


----------



## EmmJay

My Milla MC Pochette pairs well with both straps of the canvas Multi Pochette and the Multi Pochette straps that were available to purchase separately.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> My Milla MC Pochette pairs well with both straps of the canvas Multi Pochette and the Multi Pochette straps that were available to purchase separately.


Love this colorful little set of delightful slg’s. I always like your modeling, especially when the MP arrived at your house I feel you styled it in about 100 different  ways!  You inspired me to wear it in so many different ways. And I bought 3 Mautto chins after seeing one of yours in different lengths and weights and they are really useful as straps and as bag decor. Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> That yellow card holder is amazing! How are you finding it? Would you recommend getting it?


Thank you!
I love it! In the beginning it was stiff, but it gets softer as I use it.  I would recommend it. I have purchased one in blue also as I love it so much.


----------



## Pinkie*

EmmJay said:


> My Milla MC Pochette pairs well with both straps of the canvas Multi Pochette and the Multi Pochette straps that were available to purchase separately.


Beautiful, multicolour is still my favourite LV line


----------



## Sunshine mama

A pic taken at Saks about a week and a half before their closures.


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Love this colorful little set of delightful slg’s. I always like your modeling, especially when the MP arrived at your house I feel you styled it in about 100 different  ways!  You inspired me to wear it in so many different ways. And I bought 3 Mautto chins after seeing one of yours in different lengths and weights and they are really useful as straps and as bag decor. Thanks!


Thank you for the sweet compliments. I appreciate you always being so kind. Yes, Mautto chains are the best!


----------



## EmmJay

Pinkie* said:


> Beautiful, multicolour is still my favourite LV line


Thank you! I like multicolor in small items. IMO, it can be too much in the larger items.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Just.Stine said:


> A breath of fresh air and then back on lockdown
> View attachment 4694757


Wow! This is a great photo. It should be on a catalog.


----------



## Just.Stine

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Wow! This is a great photo. It should be on a catalog.


Thank you! Thats why I Love my iPhone 11 pro Max


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sunshine mama said:


> A pic taken at Saks about a week and a half before their closures.


What a beautiful bag!  I love the contrasting colors and leathers.  It’s a standout!


----------



## Pinkie*

EmmJay said:


> Thank you! I like multicolor in small items. IMO, it can be too much in the larger items.


and my dream bag is speedy 30 multicolore black


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cool Breeze said:


> What a beautiful bag!  I love the contrasting colors and leathers.  It’s a standout!


Thank you! This is one of my faves.


----------



## JWWIFE

Love My Felicie DA! I was able to use it while on Spring Break before the madness!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> I love it! In the beginning it was stiff, but it gets softer as I use it.  I would recommend it. I have purchased one in blue also as I love it so much.


That’s great to know. Did you get the cobalt blue or new blue lagoon colour that was released this year? Would love to see pics of them thanks for sharing


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> That’s great to know. Did you get the cobalt blue or new blue lagoon colour that was released this year? Would love to see pics of them thanks for sharing


I got the cobalt blue.  I love the new blue lagoon as well.
I will post a pic once I get a chance.


----------



## FashionForwardChick

EmmJay said:


> My Milla MC Pochette pairs well with both straps of the canvas Multi Pochette and the Multi Pochette straps that were available to purchase separately.


we are bag twins :o)


----------



## DrTr

leooh said:


> Haha I’m glad this pretty pouch did cheer me through the day’s work! High five you are definitely not alone!


Thank you - we often post true confessions here and how nice to be validated


----------



## EmmJay

FashionForwardChick said:


> we are bag twins :o)


Yay!


----------



## l.ch.

leooh said:


> Still tons of marking to plough through...



this blue is so beautiful... reminds me of the sea in my county... where I can’t go right now with this madness...


----------



## leooh

l.ch. said:


> this blue is so beautiful... reminds me of the sea in my county... where I can’t go right now with this madness...


we will get through this and enjoy beautiful scenery, hopefully soon...


----------



## leooh

Bringing spring to you...


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Thank you for the sweet compliments. I appreciate you always being so kind. Yes, Mautto chains are the best!


Of course - I appreciate you and all your kind and helpful contributions here. But of course I meant Mautto chains and just noticed I typed chins - need no more chins, one is enough thank you!  I like those chains on rainy days with a small pochette - that way vachetta doesn’t get wet and the chain I use those days is thin enough to go under a jacket.


----------



## DrTr

JWWIFE said:


> View attachment 4695359
> 
> 
> Love My Felicie DA! I was able to use it while on Spring Break before the madness!


Love your FP and you both look great!  The DA looks so “springy”.   It’s so nice to see an outside pic these days.  Thank you


----------



## JWWIFE

DrTr said:


> Love your FP and you both look great!  The DA looks so “springy”.   It’s so nice to see an outside pic these days.  Thank you



Thank you, you’re welcome! So springy!


----------



## DrTr

JWWIFE said:


> Thank you, you’re welcome! So springy!


Yes we all need some spring!  Too much rain and cold and snow make most of us grumpy. We need some sunshine vitamin D AND some vitamin LV!!


----------



## DrTr

“action” has a different meaning for most of us right now. I got so stir crazy yesterday I painted my nails like a 10 year old  and then grabbed out my beloved Saintonge camera bag and wallet from 2018, tied a matching H twilly to her and did an :action shot:  I guess the action was the less than professional manicure and framing the shot on my table. I’m :shopping: my closet for fun right now. This photo rotated when I posted, but doesn’t matter much. I do like the bright pink - reminds me spring is indeed coming!!



PS for those of you that like smaller bags, this little beauty holds a ton, and if you have a larger size phone it fits easily. I’m amazed, it’s sort of like the clown car of bags - more just keeps going in!


----------



## jenlynne25

DrTr said:


> “action” has a different meaning for most of us right now. I got so stir crazy yesterday I painted my nails like a 10 year old  and then grabbed out my beloved Saintonge camera bag and wallet from 2018, tied a matching H twilly to her and did an :action shot:  I guess the action was the less than professional manicure and framing the shot on my table. I’m :shopping: my closet for fun right now. This photo rotated when I posted, but doesn’t matter much. I do like the bright pink - reminds me spring is indeed coming!!
> View attachment 4695810
> 
> 
> PS for those of you that like smaller bags, this little beauty holds a ton, and if you have a larger size phone it fits easily. I’m amazed, it’s sort of like the clown car of bags - more just keeps going in!


I feel the same about my YSL Lou camera bag!


----------



## JWWIFE

DrTr said:


> Yes we all need some spring!  Too much rain and cold and snow make most of us grumpy. We need some sunshine vitamin D AND some vitamin LV!!



What you said!! lol


----------



## MmeM124

DrTr said:


> “action” has a different meaning for most of us right now. I got so stir crazy yesterday I painted my nails like a 10 year old  and then grabbed out my beloved Saintonge camera bag and wallet from 2018, tied a matching H twilly to her and did an :action shot:  I guess the action was the less than professional manicure and framing the shot on my table. I’m :shopping: my closet for fun right now. This photo rotated when I posted, but doesn’t matter much. I do like the bright pink - reminds me spring is indeed coming!!
> View attachment 4695810
> 
> 
> PS for those of you that like smaller bags, this little beauty holds a ton, and if you have a larger size phone it fits easily. I’m amazed, it’s sort of like the clown car of bags - more just keeps going in!


I’ve wanted this one for awhile but I read someone said it would flip itself over or tilt while wearing it - have you experienced that?


----------



## DrTr

MmeM124 said:


> I’ve wanted this one for awhile but I read someone said it would flip itself over or tilt while wearing it - have you experienced that?


Just a few times, but typically when I’m getting in or out of car. Just walking around it hangs properly. At 5’8” the strap is perfect for shoulder carry for me, but I can’t do crossbody as the strap doesn’t adjust. HTH


----------



## KoalaXJ

EmmJay said:


> My Milla MC Pochette pairs well with both straps of the canvas Multi Pochette and the Multi Pochette straps that were available to purchase separately.


love the colors!!


----------



## MmeM124

DrTr said:


> Just a few times, but typically when I’m getting in or out of car. Just walking around it hangs properly. At 5’8” the strap is perfect for shoulder carry for me, but I can’t do crossbody as the strap doesn’t adjust. HTH


It does!! Yours is gorgeous!


----------



## pale_septembre

Standing outside work after a long day. I was feeling discouraged; we are running low on PPE like masks. The children I treat are all very anxious about the pandemic. Standing in the sunshine was a reminder that some things are still normal and that was such a joy to me in the moment.


----------



## EmmJay

Jessihsia said:


> love the colors!!


Thank you!


----------



## AndreaM99

Today with my majestueux for a short run to store. Tomorrow I will take different one to enjoy some fresh air. Quarantine is not fun, bags are bored.


----------



## IntheOcean

DrTr said:


> “action” has a different meaning for most of us right now. I got so stir crazy yesterday I painted my nails like a 10 year old  and then grabbed out my beloved Saintonge camera bag and wallet from 2018, tied a matching H twilly to her and did an :action shot:  I guess the action was the less than professional manicure and framing the shot on my table. I’m :shopping: my closet for fun right now. This photo rotated when I posted, but doesn’t matter much. I do like the bright pink - reminds me spring is indeed coming!!
> View attachment 4695810
> 
> 
> PS for those of you that like smaller bags, this little beauty holds a ton, and if you have a larger size phone it fits easily. I’m amazed, it’s sort of like the clown car of bags - more just keeps going in!


Stunning bag with stunning accessories!  Way to go painting your nails a fun color. We could all use some of that these days.


----------



## rukia0814

Since I cannot use it outside I displayed it to make myself happy. Only used 3 times then the lock down haha


----------



## DrTr

MmeM124 said:


> It does!! Yours is gorgeous!


Thank you - that color of pink just makes me happy.


----------



## DrTr

pale_septembre said:


> View attachment 4696113
> 
> 
> Standing outside work after a long day. I was feeling discouraged; we are running low on PPE like masks. The children I treat are all very anxious about the pandemic. Standing in the sunshine was a reminder that some things are still normal and that was such a joy to me in the moment.


Thank you for doing good work in these hard times and love your bag in the sun. I think more than ever being in the moment really matters. My only trip out right now is to drive to an empty park with my dog for a walk every morning, and I try to imagine what he’s smelling and seeing as we stroll. It helps. Reality is so topsy-turvy that really being in the moment grounds us.


----------



## DrTr

IntheOcean said:


> Stunning bag with stunning accessories!  Way to go painting your nails a fun color. We could all use some of that these days.


Thank you so much!  I won’t confess how many different combinations I tried - even thought of 10 different colors but gave up finally. The funny thing was how distracting and comforting that was. I’ve been painting my nails since age 5 so it’s a small bit of continuity in these strange times. And yes we all need those small things right now. 

I am also finding different combinations with bags and scarves and accessories in my closet that I can’t wait to try. It brings new meaning to the words “shop your closet”


----------



## rukia0814

pale_septembre said:


> View attachment 4696113
> 
> 
> Standing outside work after a long day. I was feeling discouraged; we are running low on PPE like masks. The children I treat are all very anxious about the pandemic. Standing in the sunshine was a reminder that some things are still normal and that was such a joy to me in the moment.



Salute and great bag. Hope your PPEs get replenished soon.


----------



## rukia0814

AndreaM99 said:


> Today with my majestueux for a short run to store. Tomorrow I will take different one to enjoy some fresh air. Quarantine is not fun, bags are bored.


Is majestueux the bag model? Thanks


----------



## AndreaM99

rukia0814 said:


> Is majestueux the bag model? Thanks


----------



## KEW84

The vachetta desperately needs to be replaced but this is definitely in my top 3 bags ever! (That I own)


----------



## rukia0814

AndreaM99 said:


>


Actually I would like to ask the bag model, it looks like it would be a good bag from the side that shows  thanks


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Safe wishes to everyone & Happy Tuesday to you


----------



## Swe3tGirl

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Safe wishes to everyone & Happy Tuesday to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696618



Gosh, that backpack charm is SO cute!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Swe3tGirl said:


> Gosh, that backpack charm is SO cute!


Thanks! Stay safe in Toronto


----------



## Swe3tGirl

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks! Stay safe in Toronto



Thank you! You as well!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Safe wishes to everyone & Happy Tuesday to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696618



This pretty pink picture is a much needed eye candy for me .  Also love seeing your darling backpack charm in action V


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> This pretty pink picture is a much needed eye candy for me .  Also love seeing your darling backpack charm in action V


 Thanks, sweet IM I'm happy my snippet of eye candy brings you some joy today. Hoping this warm spring weather will return us to normalcy soon... Fingers crossed


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Safe wishes to everyone & Happy Tuesday to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696618


Ooh...I love the pretty pink of your handbag and that lovely bit of fluff!  The class monogram suits it so well!


----------



## KoalaXJ

Got this new babe in mail today!! So cute!!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

musiclover said:


> Ooh...I love the pretty pink of your handbag and that lovely bit of fluff!  The class monogram suits it so well!


Thanks, kind ML Wishing you a safe week ahead!


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks, kind ML Wishing you a safe week ahead!


Thank you, and same to you!  Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## fyn72

Botd to work while I still have a job, hours halved though.. very uncertain future


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Just for fun! The toilet paper who went missing and now found inside the nano speedy, with her friend , purell! Lol


----------



## AndreaM99

fyn72 said:


> Botd to work while I still have a job, hours halved though.. very uncertain future


I hope that this is only a temporary solution due to this virus crisis.I am cossing fingers for you Fyn as well as for us all. Difficult times, but I hope humanity, kindness will prevail and people will be helping each other more than before. I hope world and our hearts will change for better.


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> Botd to work while I still have a job, hours halved though.. very uncertain future


These are really uncertain and serious times. I’m too are crossing my fingers for you Fyn and I hope that we all get through this crisis well.


----------



## pale_septembre

fyn72 said:


> Botd to work while I still have a job, hours halved though.. very uncertain future



I hope things improve for you and for everyone in these uncertain times. Sending thoughts and positive vibes.


----------



## pale_septembre

rukia0814 said:


> Salute and great bag. Hope your PPEs get replenished soon.



TY. My area just went on shelter in place orders. No one is out except “essential workers” and my job is included in that classification. My colleagues and I have actually been given letters signed by directors within the state department of mental health that say who we are and permit us to travel. It was startling to be given the letter yesterday.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Nothing beats an unboxing to lift my spirits A healthy Wednesday wish to all


----------



## rukia0814

pale_septembre said:


> TY. My area just went on shelter in place orders. No one is out except “essential workers” and my job is included in that classification. My colleagues and I have actually been given letters signed by directors within the state department of mental health that say who we are and permit us to travel. It was startling to be given the letter yesterday.


Virtual hug to you. Figthing!


----------



## pale_septembre

rukia0814 said:


> Virtual hug to you. Figthing!



I appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

It's a beautiful day outside but miniC is in lockdown!


----------



## Katiesmama

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## AndreaM99

My companion today...guarded by leopard


----------



## IntheOcean

AndreaM99 said:


> My companion today...guarded by leopard


An eye-catcher for sure!   I love it when a bag has a very classic silhouette but comes in a fun color or pattern, and wise-versa.


----------



## KoalaXJ

Love those green on my screens lol! Have a good day guys! Stay safe and we will get over this soon!


----------



## handbagobession

travelbliss said:


> .....Sitting here wondering if the "blues" in St. Thomas match those in my mini pochette....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691562


That was my birthday and the day we transferred from st Thomas to St. John!  Love it there


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy, healthy Thursday everyone! 
I enjoyed a very productive day in self-isolation with some spring cleaning and reorganization. Pre-cleaning pic of new heels atop a mess of LV:



Also enjoyed a "Hello, beautiful" moment when my 1st cream love reappeared


----------



## 23adeline

Changing from Trunk Clutch to Vanity pm


----------



## 23adeline

Using Vanity pm today 


it fits a lot


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Highlight of today for me: assembling a new display for my LV collection, catered to the exact dimensions of beloved Horizon55 luggage


Only members in our LV community could understand that kind of obsession


----------



## fyn72

At the hairdressers, glad I got an appointment before the next stage of lockdown. I only go every 3-4 months so I’ll be good until it’s over


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy, healthy Thursday everyone!
> I enjoyed a very productive day in self-isolation with some spring cleaning and reorganization. Pre-cleaning pic of new heels atop a mess of LV:
> View attachment 4697850
> 
> 
> Also enjoyed a "Hello, beautiful" moment when my 1st cream love reappeared
> View attachment 4697851



What a fun and productive day you must have had — and a “Hello Beautiful” to your PM from us too .   Those fabulous heels — I love them (need mod shots later when we can go out again), such a cool, clean look (and I think maybe you have some clear chairs to match them?  Lol).


----------



## Hermezzy

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Nothing beats an unboxing to lift my spirits A healthy Wednesday wish to all
> View attachment 4697243


Absolutely gorgeous blanket....I always pause when I see pics of this.  Wondrous!


----------



## cheidel

pale_septembre said:


> TY. My area just went on shelter in place orders. No one is out except “essential workers” and my job is included in that classification. My colleagues and I have actually been given letters signed by directors within the state department of mental health that say who we are and permit us to travel. It was startling to be given the letter yesterday.


Be safe!  My State is on “stay at home or shelter in place” also.


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Nothing beats an unboxing to lift my spirits A healthy Wednesday wish to all
> View attachment 4697243


Very pretty!


----------



## jenlynne25

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Highlight of today for me: assembling a new display for my LV collection, catered to the exact dimensions of beloved Horizon55 luggage
> View attachment 4698050
> 
> Only members in our LV community could understand that kind of obsession


Where did you get your pretty shelving?  I love the silver against the marble!


----------



## Just.Stine

Im out with my new MP mono today


----------



## littleblackbag

AndreaM99 said:


> My companion today...guarded by leopard


Loved this collection! Stunning bag


----------



## KoalaXJ

Have you guys seen LV’s new commercial?


----------



## KoalaXJ

Just.Stine said:


> Im out with my new MP mono today
> View attachment 4698201


Love! I just got mine couple days ago too. Can’t stop taking it out of my purse to play it lol.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Jessihsia said:


> Have you guys seen LV’s new commercial?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> What a fun and productive day you must have had — and a “Hello Beautiful” to your PM from us too .   Those fabulous heels — I love them (need mod shots later when we can go out again), such a cool, clean look (and I think maybe you have some clear chairs to match them?  Lol).


TY lovely IM My cute PM just giggled &  back at you LOL
You reminded me of a good idea: I should gather my vinyl items together for a family snapshot. Stay safe, my friend!


Hermezzy said:


> Absolutely gorgeous blanket....I always pause when I see pics of this.  Wondrous!


TY kind H Funny how this pandemic bumped it up my wishlist as an instant 'must-have'. Safe thoughts go out to you!


cheidel said:


> Very pretty!


TY sweet C! Stay safe, my friend


jenlynne25 said:


> Where did you get your pretty shelving?  I love the silver against the marble!


TY I bought it online (Overstock) after searching high & low for the right dimensions. Silver look matches perfectly


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Safe wishes to everyone & Happy Tuesday to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696618


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy, healthy Thursday everyone!
> I enjoyed a very productive day in self-isolation with some spring cleaning and reorganization. Pre-cleaning pic of new heels atop a mess of LV:
> View attachment 4697850
> 
> 
> Also enjoyed a "Hello, beautiful" moment when my 1st cream love reappeared
> View attachment 4697851


Nice!!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Starbux32 said:


> Nice!!!!


sweet SB > ! TY!


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> sweet SB > ! TY!


You're welcome lovely friend!!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Sharing my blanket with the little one!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Very cute shot, my blanket twin @MrsMBunboxing

I'm still marvelling at how perfect my new display's dimensions are... I was floored when my oversized tray (56cm x 36cm) slid in like dream. It's been a _very satisfying_ design experience. 
Safest spring Saturday to all


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Very cute shot, my blanket twin @MrsMBunboxing
> 
> I'm still marvelling at how perfect my new display's dimensions are... I was floored when my oversized tray (56cm x 36cm) slid in like dream. It's been a _very satisfying_ design experience.
> Safest spring Saturday to all
> View attachment 4699244


Very lovely display!!!


----------



## sunflowers12919

Was cleaning out my closet today and I'm still in love. I'm thinking of getting a twilly and keychain to 'dress' her up a little bit


----------



## Fierymo

Hi everyone,  I hope you are all doing well and staying safe.
I will be starting to work from home from next week and I have been using my Montsouris GM to work. So for now like many of you I don't need to use a bag. For the very limited times I need to go out I have been using my bucket pochette pm with a strap.
I have giving the backpack a good wipe down with a cloth and warm water with and disinfectant . I used the conditioners in the photo next day on the canvas and Bric on the vachetta leather.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

cheidel said:


> Very lovely display!!!


Thanks hun! Have a safe & sheltered Sunday


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> That’s great to know. Did you get the cobalt blue or new blue lagoon colour that was released this year? Would love to see pics of them thanks for sharing


Finally had time to take a picture. I think my cobalt blue looks great with a bag I just made.


----------



## KoalaXJ

New way to carry Nano Noe?


----------



## MmeM124

sunflowers12919 said:


> Was cleaning out my closet today and I'm still in love. I'm thinking of getting a twilly and keychain to 'dress' her up a little bit



Classic beauty! So pretty. I don’t think she needs anything - maybe a keychain. A twilly might be overwhelming?


----------



## EmmJay

Yesterday was the first day out for this little one.


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Highlight of today for me: assembling a new display for my LV collection, catered to the exact dimensions of beloved Horizon55 luggage
> View attachment 4698050
> 
> Only members in our LV community could understand that kind of obsession


Love this so much!


----------



## EmmJay

Just.Stine said:


> Im out with my new MP mono today
> View attachment 4698201


Be careful not to misuse your MP by overstuffing it because it accelerates wear and tear. Once the canvas is stretched or torn, it’s irreparable and generally LV will not deem this type of misuse as a defect or quality issue. Enjoy your new MP!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Yesterday was the first day out for this little one.


So cute!!! Love it with the chain!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Finally had time to take a picture. I think my cobalt blue looks great with a bag I just made.


Wow, you have incredible skills!!! Love everything!!!


----------



## Starbux32

EmmJay said:


> Yesterday was the first day out for this little one.


Love those shoes (and the purse, of course)!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy, healthy Thursday everyone!
> I enjoyed a very productive day in self-isolation with some spring cleaning and reorganization. Pre-cleaning pic of new heels atop a mess of LV:
> View attachment 4697850
> 
> 
> Also enjoyed a "Hello, beautiful" moment when my 1st cream love reappeared
> View attachment 4697851


Love those heels!!! And your bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Wow, you have incredible skills!!! Love everything!!!


Hehehe thank you Starbux!!


----------



## baghabitz34

EmmJay said:


> Yesterday was the first day out for this little one.


 The shoes EmmJay!


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @Sunshine mama @Starbux32 @baghabitz34


----------



## Iamminda

EmmJay said:


> Yesterday was the first day out for this little one.



Those Nikes are so glam — love them!!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Finally had time to take a picture. I think my cobalt blue looks great with a bag I just made.


Very pretty indeed. And love the bag your made too.


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> Finally had time to take a picture. I think my cobalt blue looks great with a bag I just made.



Your skills are unreal...amazing!!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> Finally had time to take a picture. I think my cobalt blue looks great with a bag I just made.


Awesome bag! Would love to see more pics of it


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Very pretty indeed. And love the bag your made too.





Venessa84 said:


> Your skills are unreal...amazing!!





Islandbreeze said:


> Awesome bag! Would love to see more pics of it


Thank you so much!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Finally had time to take a picture. I think my cobalt blue looks great with a bag I just made.


You are so talented!    I actually thought that was a Longchamp bag! The bag is pretty and I love the LV SLG!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Yesterday was the first day out for this little one.


Such a cutie!  Love your sneakers too!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Finally had time to take a picture. I think my cobalt blue looks great with a bag I just made.





Sunshine mama said:


> Love those heels!!! And your bag!


Amazing! Congrats on your fantastic sewing skills, my friend What a great way to pass the time during isolation. +TY for your sweetest compliment on my heels & bag


Jessihsia said:


> New way to carry Nano Noe?


Very creative & cute! LVoe it!


EmmJay said:


> Yesterday was the first day out for this little one.


 Congrats EJ - excellent styling shot & your new Speedy BB looks fab!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Today is National Doctors' Day in the USA so I wanted to send out a TPF "*THANK YOU" to all the treasured doctors, nurses, therapists, medical personnel, lab technicians & pharmaceutical workers around the world, on the frontlines fighting tirelessly on our behalf! You're truly the best of us!  *


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4700056
> 
> Today is National Doctors' Day in the USA so I wanted to send out a TPF "*THANK YOU" to all the treasured doctors, nurses, therapists, medical personnel, lab technicians & pharmaceutical workers around the world, on the frontlines fighting tirelessly on our behalf! You're truly the best of us!  *



Oh YES THANK YOU [emoji120]


----------



## missconvy

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4700056
> 
> Today is National Doctors' Day in the USA so I wanted to send out a TPF "*THANK YOU" to all the treasured doctors, nurses, therapists, medical personnel, lab technicians & pharmaceutical workers around the world, on the frontlines fighting tirelessly on our behalf! You're truly the best of us!  *


Lab techs get a shout out? Aww! As a histotechnologist I appreciate this!  Thank you to everyone else also!


----------



## skyqueen

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4700056
> 
> Today is National Doctors' Day in the USA so I wanted to send out a TPF "*THANK YOU" to all the treasured doctors, nurses, therapists, medical personnel, lab technicians & pharmaceutical workers around the world, on the frontlines fighting tirelessly on our behalf! You're truly the best of us!  *


HEROES!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Home office. I'm staying at home for all of the heros  working at the frontlines to take care of the sick , working to find a cure, working  at our supermarktes, delivering our groceries and goods and all those  I forgot who keep our society running at the moment while  I am blessed  to work from home❤
Stay safe❤


----------



## Venessa84

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4700056
> 
> Today is National Doctors' Day in the USA so I wanted to send out a TPF "*THANK YOU" to all the treasured doctors, nurses, therapists, medical personnel, lab technicians & pharmaceutical workers around the world, on the frontlines fighting tirelessly on our behalf! You're truly the best of us!  *



[emoji173]️


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @Iamminda @cheidel @MyBelongs to Louis


----------



## AndreaM99

Quick run to the office and back home!


----------



## Galadriel72

still have to commute to work with my trusty neverfull but I am nearly alone at the train.... stay all safe!!!


----------



## jenlynne25

Galadriel72 said:


> View attachment 4700717
> 
> still have to commute to work with my trusty neverfull but I am nearly alone at the train.... stay all safe!!!


Same bag I have with the pink interior.  Gorgeous!  Stay safe!


----------



## IntheOcean

AndreaM99 said:


> Quick run to the office and back home!


Lovely bag!


----------



## Galadriel72

jenlynne25 said:


> Same bag I have with the pink interior.  Gorgeous!  Stay safe!


Thank you very much and stay safe!


----------



## KoalaXJ

The only thing I want from the Escale collection, okay besides the pink beach towel..... On my way to Ban Island


----------



## missconvy

Jessihsia said:


> The only thing I want from the Escale collection, okay besides the pink beach towel..... On my way to Ban Island


At least you can be fabulous with that beach towel on ban island!


----------



## AndreaM99

I am not going to give up! Shelter in place prolonged till May 3rd, 2020. So, from now, even for a short walk around the house, I will dress up, haha! Positive vibes mode ON!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

AndreaM99 said:


> I am not giving up! Even for a short walk around the house I dress up, haha!


Love your spirit! Keeping busy & staying connected (ahem *TPF*) is the best way to stay positive through this difficult time. Stay safe, Andrea


----------



## AndreaM99

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love your spirit! Keeping busy & staying connected (ahem *TPF*) is the best way to stay positive through this difficult time. Stay safe, Andrea


Thank you!  You too!


----------



## suzannep

AndreaM99 said:


> Quick run to the office and back home!


Beautiful bag! May I ask if the straps fit over the shoulder or is this handheld/crook of the arm only? Also, I’d love to see what fits inside, please


----------



## MooMooVT

AndreaM99 said:


> I am not going to give up! Shelter in place prolonged till May 3rd, 2020. So, from now, even for a short walk around the house, I will dress up, haha! Positive vibes mode ON!


I love this scarf! Which color/style is this?


----------



## Just.Stine

Jeune Fille from 1987


----------



## AndreaM99

MooMooVT said:


> I love this scarf! Which color/style is this?


It is the LV Kaleidogram monogram shawl in blue version. They also had one in green, light pink, hot pink and red-mustard combo. 2017-2019 collection.


----------



## AndreaM99

AndreaM99 said:


> It is the LV Kaleidogram monogram shawl in blue version. They also had one in green, light pink, hot pink and red-mustard combo. 2017-2019 collection.


There you go!


----------



## MooMooVT

AndreaM99 said:


> There you go!


These are so pretty! Sorry I missed this collection


----------



## 23adeline

Switching from Montaigne BB to Capucines BB few days ago


----------



## karman

First time out in awhile to get some groceries. It was nice to put on some makeup, regular clothes (jeans still fit, yay!), and bring my Valisette BB out even if just for a couple of hours.


----------



## EpiFanatic

karman said:


> First time out in awhile to get some groceries. It was nice to put on some makeup, regular clothes (jeans still fit, yay!), and bring my Valisette BB out even if just for a couple of hours.


Love this bag.  Was kinda stalking it...maybe...


----------



## SandyCole

Beautiful patina My Speedy 30 DA


----------



## Abba13

pale_septembre said:


> View attachment 4696113
> 
> 
> Standing outside work after a long day. I was feeling discouraged; we are running low on PPE like masks. The children I treat are all very anxious about the pandemic. Standing in the sunshine was a reminder that some things are still normal and that was such a joy to me in the moment.


How do you wear those masks?  I had to when I picked up my son's meds at the hospital.  After two minutes I was steaming up my glasses, I was hot, and couldn't breathe.  Yet, the hospital staff didn't have a problem.  I must be doing something wrong.  I felt like such a wimp.  I was only there 15 minutes, not an 8 or 12 hour shift.  Bless you for what you do....forever grateful.


----------



## Abba13

steffysstyle said:


> Sometimes you just need to carry the essentials
> View attachment 4687001
> View attachment 4687002


You certainly do style quite well.  Love everything!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Abba13 said:


> How do you wear those masks?  I had to when I picked up my son's meds at the hospital.  After two minutes I was steaming up my glasses, I was hot, and couldn't breathe.  Yet, the hospital staff didn't have a problem.  I must be doing something wrong.  I felt like such a wimp.  I was only there 15 minutes, not an 8 or 12 hour shift.  Bless you for what you do....forever grateful.


I feel the the same way when I wear a mask although it’s not a N95.


----------



## Eli23

My coffee date combo. Hopefully they will see the daylight soon [emoji846]


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Eli23 said:


> My coffee date combo. Hopefully they will see the daylight soon [emoji846]
> View attachment 4703363


I love the red monogram compact wallet! Is it still on the website?


----------



## Eli23

Winter’sJoy said:


> I love the red monogram compact wallet! Is it still on the website?


Thank you
It’s actually multicartes in fuchsia ( not sure why it looks so red. I believe they were discontinued a while ago but could be wrong.


----------



## Jordyaddict

The only thing getting any outing during the UK stay at home advise since it arrived this week.
Off to pick up my dog from the vets


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Supporting our small business restaurant in times of crisis.


----------



## KoalaXJ

At home admiring my new Nano Speedy, 1 month old NF PM and 1 year old speedy 30B


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Misc. 'isolation at home' pics. Hope everyone has a safe & sheltered weekend!
	

		
			
		

		
	




One of my fave architects, Zaha Hadid - an artistic treasure that the world lost far too soon:


----------



## karman

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Misc. 'isolation at home' pics. Hope everyone has a safe & sheltered weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703639
> 
> 
> One of my fave architects, Zaha Hadid - an artistic treasure that the world lost far too soon:
> View attachment 4703641
> View attachment 4703642


I admit I definitely was never a fan of the Twist but it's growing on me. Yours is gorgeous!


----------



## karman

Eli23 said:


> My coffee date combo. Hopefully they will see the daylight soon [emoji846]
> View attachment 4703363


Recital! I have the same bag. I sold off a bunch of my LV's from the early/mid 2000's but this one I still have in my collection. It's such a great little bag. I wish they made a larger version of it...


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Amazing! Congrats on your fantastic sewing skills, my friend What a great way to pass the time during isolation. +TY for your sweetest compliment


Thank you! And you're welcome!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> You are so talented!    I actually thought that was a Longchamp bag! The bag is pretty and I love the LV SLG!


Thank you cheidel!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Misc. 'isolation at home' pics. Hope everyone has a safe & sheltered weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703639
> 
> 
> One of my fave architects, Zaha Hadid - an artistic treasure that the world lost far too soon:
> View attachment 4703641
> View attachment 4703642


Your ellie is so lucky to be wearing that backpack!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

DIY facemask using LV wallet dust bag and ribbons. 2 ways to use it either with the flap out showing the logo or the flap tucked in. And with an option to insert a surgical mask or coffee filter.


----------



## misstrine85

At the drive-in with my DH and my 35 year old mono speedy 35 ❤️


----------



## EJsMommy1

Sorry for the flash! Wearing my PM Mono at home lol. I miss wearing her outside!


----------



## labellusting

Switching from my nano speedy to my palm springs mini for my daily walk around the house


----------



## luvspurses

labellusting said:


> Switching from my nano speedy to my palm springs mini for my daily walk around the house


interesting to see these two beauties side by side. i guess the nano speedy is about the same length as the psm?


----------



## Jules626

@karman that valisette bb  and yay for getting out even if for * that * task lol


----------



## karman

Jules626 said:


> @karman that valisette bb  and yay for getting out even if for * that * task lol


Thank you! And yes, I’ll take whatever time I get outside of the house! It’s been very cold here still, so haven’t been able to go for walks.


----------



## Iamminda

Me and Miss Marignan enjoying this short mindfulness video “Remember the Blue Sky” ( the amazing Andy Puddicombe with his charming British accent).  Haven’t left the house in over 3 weeks — today was the first time I actually touched one of my purses this whole time.  Stay well everyone .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Me and Miss Marignan enjoying this short mindfulness video “Remember the Blue Sky” ( the amazing Andy Puddicombe with his charming British accent).  Haven’t left the house in over 3 weeks — today was the first time I actually touched one of my purses this whole time.  Stay well everyone .


What a great way to stay centred, along with your very beautiful rose Marignan 

I feel like this lengthy isolation period gives us a new appreciation for our simple, everyday experiences, as well as a 'refocus' on what's most important in our lives. LOL I definitely miss my little outings, shopping trips or quick coffee runs where I can tote along my beloved LV bags/SLGs. Thanks for sharing your sweet thoughts & gorgeous bag with us today. I hope you continue to stay happy & safe, Minda!


----------



## karman

Bag switch after about a month. I don’t usually use a bag for a month straight but considering I’ve only been out of the house a few times over the last 3 weeks, there was no reason to change 

I thought these colours would be cheery especially for the upcoming Easter holiday


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What a great way to stay centred, along with your very beautiful rose Marignan
> 
> I feel like this lengthy isolation period gives us a new appreciation for our simple, everyday experiences, as well as a 'refocus' on what's most important in our lives. LOL I definitely miss my little outings, shopping trips or quick coffee runs where I can tote along my beloved LV bags/SLGs. Thanks for sharing your sweet thoughts & gorgeous bag with us today. I hope you continue to stay happy & safe, Minda!



Thanks V .  I agree that this unprecedented event is life changing.  During this uncertain time, it is crucial to retain some kind of “normalcy” — and TPF and wonderful TPFers like you have been part of my “normal” life for 6 years .  Stay well


----------



## 23adeline

Changing from Locky BB to City Steamer MM, the CS looks so gigantic


----------



## reason24

MrsMBunboxing said:


> DIY facemask using LV wallet dust bag and ribbons. 2 ways to use it either with the flap out showing the logo or the flap tucked in. And with an option to insert a surgical mask or coffee filter.


A couple of days ago I was thinking, and now you've given me an idea .jejeje


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

An amateur All louis vuitton facemask dust bag edition. And better edition of my other masks, all hand sewn.


----------



## labellusting

luvspurses said:


> interesting to see these two beauties side by side. i guess the nano speedy is about the same length as the psm?



Just about! I added some more comparison pics in case you wanted to see


----------



## confectioner89

Reminiscing the good old days when we can travel freely.


----------



## karman

confectioner89 said:


> Reminiscing the good old days when we can travel freely.
> 
> View attachment 4705288


Is this Pearson...?

I’m admiring my bag from my desk (dining table). Need to do a curb side pick up today so I can take it out for a quick drive at least LOL


----------



## reason24

My creation Mask Lv and I


----------



## mnl

WT speedy accompanying me to curbside wine pickup from neighborhood bar.  I needed cheerful bag today


----------



## luvspurses

labellusting said:


> Just about! I added some more comparison pics in case you wanted to see


Wow thank you so much . This is very helpful I’ve been stalk8ng nano speedy for months but I’ve never seen it in person. I own the Psm so this is great!


----------



## labellusting

luvspurses said:


> Wow thank you so much . This is very helpful I’ve been stalk8ng nano speedy for months but I’ve never seen it in person. I own the Psm so this is great!



You’re so welcome! I was on the LV stalking thread forever waiting for a nano sighting - surprisingly it has been popping up sporadically the last couple of weeks. It’s just so so cute and looks adorable on! And, while this sounds crazy, fits just about the same amount as the psm. Good luck, I hope you find one!!


----------



## AndreaM99

MrsMBunboxing said:


> An amateur All louis vuitton facemask dust bag edition. And better edition of my other masks, all hand sewn.


And I thought you are joking. This is hilarious!


----------



## 23adeline

Still using Dauphine MM to work today


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

AndreaM99 said:


> And I thought you are joking. This is hilarious!


Lol. Hey it works!! And I've been using it going to work everyday.


----------



## fyn72

Packing into the montsouris pm just to go to the post office and grocery store.


----------



## viewwing

karman said:


> Bag switch after about a month. I don’t usually use a bag for a month straight but considering I’ve only been out of the house a few times over the last 3 weeks, there was no reason to change
> 
> I thought these colours would be cheery especially for the upcoming Easter holiday


Hi, do u have a what’s in my bag pic for the grenelle pochette? It’s so pretty! What can it hold?


----------



## AndreaM99

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Lol. Hey it works!! And I've been using it going to work everyday.


----------



## AndreaM99

Today with my queen.


----------



## debsmith

All dressed up and no place to go.   Looking forward to "normal" days again.


----------



## antonio_islander

This is the last one in the whole country (Singapore). I believe this is sold out everywhere.


----------



## Swe3tGirl

debsmith said:


> View attachment 4705844
> 
> 
> All dressed up and no place to go.   Looking forward to "normal" days again.



Wow I must say the aesthetics of your home is very nice. Love the ‘Tuscan’ vibe!


----------



## luvspurses

fyn72 said:


> Packing into the montsouris pm just to go to the post office and grocery store.


i have always loved the montsouris pm. found one preloved a few years back and fell in love with it. my son's sweet girlfriend was also smitten by that bag so we found one for her as well. just an adorable and well made little backpack and love that it has the leather grab handle. enjoy yours!


----------



## feebee456

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Busy Tuesday but we’re ready to tackle it! This Babylone PM is in the top 5 of my collection.


Hi, I was just wondering if you still love this bag?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

luvspurses said:


> i have always loved the montsouris pm. found one preloved a few years back and fell in love with it. my son's sweet girlfriend was also smitten by that bag so we found one for her as well. just an adorable and well made little backpack and love that it has the leather grab handle. enjoy yours!



I love it too! I just bought one in excellent condition before this whole pandemic happened. I loved the mini backpacks from the 90s and I love vintage vachetta so this was perfect. Can’t wait to actually get to wear it out!


----------



## cheidel

MrsMBunboxing said:


> DIY facemask using LV wallet dust bag and ribbons. 2 ways to use it either with the flap out showing the logo or the flap tucked in. And with an option to insert a surgical mask or coffee filter.


Nice and very creative!!!


----------



## cheidel

misstrine85 said:


> At the drive-in with my DH and my 35 year old mono speedy 35 ❤️


A very nice Vintage bag!!!


----------



## cheidel

karman said:


> Bag switch after about a month. I don’t usually use a bag for a month straight but considering I’ve only been out of the house a few times over the last 3 weeks, there was no reason to change
> 
> I thought these colours would be cheery especially for the upcoming Easter holiday


Gorgeous!!  Love the colors!


----------



## misstrine85

cheidel said:


> A very nice Vintage bag!!!


Thank you. It got a new zipper last year, but everything else is like when it was made in 1985 (my birthyear ❤️)


----------



## AndreaM99

I should calm down... Today I had to go out twice...


----------



## Pinkie*

debsmith said:


> View attachment 4705844
> 
> 
> All dressed up and no place to go.   Looking forward to "normal" days again.


Beautiful home


----------



## baghabitz34

mnl said:


> WT speedy accompanying me to curbside wine pickup from neighborhood bar.  I needed cheerful bag today
> View attachment 4705480
> 
> View attachment 4705479


Curbside wine pickup? That’s awesome!

The bag is nice too


----------



## baghabitz34

debsmith said:


> View attachment 4705844
> 
> 
> All dressed up and no place to go.   Looking forward to "normal" days again.


Your home is gorgeous!


----------



## MulberryHeaux

EmmJay said:


> Weekend getaway with Saumur 35


I love this bag so much! Stunning!


----------



## tatertot

Brought out my mono Speedy 40 for a spin today. She got to go to the kitchen, home library and the bedroom  I cleaned up the canvas while I had her out and was surprised how much it was needed!


----------



## debsmith

Swe3tGirl said:


> Wow I must say the aesthetics of your home is very nice. Love the ‘Tuscan’ vibe!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## debsmith

Pinkie* said:


> Beautiful home


Thank you...


----------



## debsmith

baghabitz34 said:


> Your home is gorgeous!


Thank you!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

debsmith said:


> View attachment 4705844
> 
> 
> All dressed up and no place to go.   Looking forward to "normal" days again.



aww pretty kitty.


----------



## fyn72

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I love it too! I just bought one in excellent condition before this whole pandemic happened. I loved the mini backpacks from the 90s and I love vintage vachetta so this was perfect. Can’t wait to actually get to wear it out!


wow such beautiful condition!


----------



## EmmJay

MulberryHeaux said:


> I love this bag so much! Stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## MulberryHeaux

EmmJay said:


> Thank you!



I just received a preloved 35 (where the seller had taken strategic pictures) for my birthday and it was in terrible condition, missing hardware and had been machine washed and not conditioned. The leather felt like it would crumble it's so unbelievably dry. I'm returning it and continuing the search for this gorgeous piece. In the meantime, I'm just gonna keep looking at your beauty.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Wishing everyone a very safe Easter weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wishing everyone a very safe Easter weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706913
> View attachment 4706916



Oh my goodness, such a pretty pair .  I am very fond of My Little Pony too (love Rainbow Dash).  Hope you have a great Easter Weekend too V


----------



## Venessa84

Haven’t left the house but still admiring my bags 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Alma GM in citron


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Haven’t left the house but still admiring my bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706939
> 
> Alma GM in citron



What a beautiful and cheerful bag Venessa!  Also like the cute bride and groom rubber duckies


----------



## 1LV

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wishing everyone a very safe Easter weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706913
> View attachment 4706916


Thank you! Same to you.


----------



## AndreaM99

A new "normal".


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wishing everyone a very safe Easter weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706913
> View attachment 4706916



Thank you. Stay safe too !!!


----------



## fyn72

AndreaM99 said:


> A new "normal".


so pretty! Is this the Creme? beautiful with the shawl too


----------



## AndreaM99

fyn72 said:


> so pretty! Is this the Creme? beautiful with the shawl too


Thank you! Yes, that is the PM in creme and white (actually off-white) mono shawl.


----------



## fyn72

Happy Easter everyone! The mini P looks like candy


----------



## robbins65

fyn72 said:


> Packing into the montsouris pm just to go to the post office and grocery store.



I used mine this week too!  Haven't used it in years!!


----------



## MooMooVT

Venessa84 said:


> Haven’t left the house but still admiring my bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706939
> 
> Alma GM in citron


WOWZA! This is stunning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Haven’t left the house but still admiring my bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706939
> 
> Alma GM in citron


Love this yellow Alma and your cute duckies!


----------



## Sunshine mama

debsmith said:


> View attachment 4705844
> 
> 
> All dressed up and no place to go.   Looking forward to "normal" days again.


Same here!
Btw, what a beautiful cat!


----------



## Sunshine mama

antonio_islander said:


> This is the last one in the whole country (Singapore). I believe this is sold out everywhere.


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> Bag switch after about a month. I don’t usually use a bag for a month straight but considering I’ve only been out of the house a few times over the last 3 weeks, there was no reason to change
> 
> I thought these colours would be cheery especially for the upcoming Easter holiday


!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

reason24 said:


> My creation Mask Lv and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4705353


LV has got you truly speechless!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EJsMommy1 said:


> Sorry for the flash! Wearing my PM Mono at home lol. I miss wearing her outside!
> View attachment 4704416


Your hair is beautiful too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

confectioner89 said:


> Reminiscing the good old days when we can travel freely.
> 
> View attachment 4705288


----------



## debsmith

Sunshine mama said:


> Same here!
> Btw, what a beautiful cat!


Bono says thank you!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Your ellie is so lucky to be wearing that backpack!


Yes, Ellie is very lucky to model for LV & she knows it  LOL

Happy Easter Friday to you, sweet SM - wishing you a very safe celebration with your family! Can't wait to see more of your genius creations


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yes, Ellie is very lucky to model for LV & she knows it  LOL
> 
> Happy Easter Friday to you, sweet SM - wishing you a very safe celebration with your family! Can't wait to see more of your genius creations


Thank you and have a safe and wonderful Easter weekend to you too!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Oh my goodness, such a pretty pair .  I am very fond of My Little Pony too (love Rainbow Dash).  Hope you have a great Easter Weekend too V


TY my friend Safest Easter Friday to you & yours! XOXO


Venessa84 said:


> Haven’t left the house but still admiring my bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706939
> 
> Alma GM in citron


Always beautiful to see your yellow stunner! Thanks for sharing


AndreaM99 said:


> A new "normal".


WOW just goes to show that LV can make anything _GLAM!_
Happiest Easter Friday, my cream twin


fyn72 said:


> Happy Easter everyone! The mini P looks like candy


TY & same to you, F LVOE your yummy Escale eye candy!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

More pretty pastels to celebrate Easter at home


----------



## JWWIFE

One of My Newest Collection this week (MPA made in France) she looks good with my new paris comforter set!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I have both of my LV escale TPs in my Stella McCartney smoked tote lol. Too bad I didn’t buy the clear tote at the time    They’re on my hubby’s conga lol


----------



## AndreaM99




----------



## fyn72

Grabbed a coffee after getting some groceries, such a beautiful day


----------



## 23adeline

Bento bb getting ready to go work


----------



## 23adeline

Last night, changing from Twist pm to Bento bb


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> I have both of my LV escale TPs in my Stella McCartney smoked tote lol. Too bad I didn’t buy the clear tote at the time    They’re on my hubby’s conga lol
> View attachment 4707821
> View attachment 4707822


Love!!!!!


----------



## KoalaXJ

Got to play some tennis today


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Enjoying my lil' eye candy as I wait for restock...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Happy Easter everyone!
My Alma BB with a carrot cake my DD made for Easter Bunny.


----------



## EmmJay

Happy Easter!


----------



## PamK

EmmJay said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708828


You look so lovely as usual! Have a beautiful Easter!!


----------



## Iamminda

EmmJay said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708828



You look gorgeous from head to toe on this Easter Sunday .  You seriously look so good in EVERY picture — thanks for sharing .


----------



## LittleStar88

EmmJay said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708828



what a beautiful photo! You look lovely... Happy Easter!


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you for the sweet compliments @PamK @Iamminda @LittleStar88. I hope you and your family have a Happy Easter and are healthy and safe.


----------



## reason24

EmmJay said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708828


guapísima !


----------



## Starbux32

EmmJay said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708828


Beautiful!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> My Alma BB with a carrot cake my DD made for Easter Bunny.


Yummy, the bag and the cake!!


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> More pretty pastels to celebrate Easter at home
> View attachment 4707745


Pretty! Love the colors!!​


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Enjoying my lil' eye candy as I wait for restock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708549
> View attachment 4708550
> View attachment 4708551


I love your pretty little pony!  She looks like she’s ready to go shopping with your new wallet!


----------



## pandako

It's crazy boring to stay at home over two months nursing my boys,  I played with my vintage Alma MM


----------



## cheidel

tatertot said:


> Brought out my mono Speedy 40 for a spin today. She got to go to the kitchen, home library and the bedroom  I cleaned up the canvas while I had her out and was surprised how much it was needed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706646


Beautiful!  My favorite size Speedy.


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wishing everyone a very safe Easter weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706913
> View attachment 4706916


So pretty!


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> Bento bb getting ready to go work
> View attachment 4707911


Lovely!!!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Enjoying my lil' eye candy as I wait for restock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708549
> View attachment 4708550
> View attachment 4708551


Gorgeous Speedy!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708828


So pretty and classy!!!  Love that dress and matching shoes!  Happy Easter to you!


----------



## cheidel

misstrine85 said:


> Thank you. It got a new zipper last year, but everything else is like when it was made in 1985 (my birthyear ❤️)


The fact that it’s your birthday year, makes it even more special!  Enjoy!


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> My Alma BB with a carrot cake my DD made for Easter Bunny.


Pretty bag! gorgeous pic  Happy Easter @Sunshine mama


----------



## fyn72

EmmJay said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708828


Beautiful as always @EmmJay Happy Easter


----------



## reason24

pandako said:


> It's crazy boring to stay at home over two months nursing my boys,  I played with my vintage Alma MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4709017


horrible


----------



## 23adeline

Starting a new happy week with Arch bag this morning


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> My Alma BB with a carrot cake my DD made for Easter Bunny.





EmmJay said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708828


Gorgeous bags & pics, as always, to you both! Happy safest Easter Monday, SM & EJ


Starbux32 said:


> Pretty! Love the colors!!​





musiclover said:


> I love your pretty little pony!  She looks like she’s ready to go shopping with your new wallet!





cheidel said:


> Gorgeous Speedy!


~ TY kindly, my LVOEly friends Happiest Easter Monday to you!!x3!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Yummy, the bag and the cake!!


Thank you.  The cake is all gone!



pandako said:


> It's crazy boring to stay at home over two months nursing my boys,  I played with my vintage Alma MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4709017


Your bag is sooo cute! Did you attach the decorations yourself?



fyn72 said:


> Pretty bag! gorgeous pic  Happy Easter @Sunshine mama


Thank you fyn!



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Gorgeous bags & pics, as always, to you both! Happy safest Easter Monday, SM & EJ
> 
> 
> 
> ~ TY kindly, my LVOEly friends Happiest Easter Monday to you!!x3!


Thank you!


----------



## pandako

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  The cake is all gone!
> 
> 
> Your bag is sooo cute! Did you attach the decorations yourself?
> 
> 
> Thank you fyn!
> 
> 
> Thank you!





Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  The cake is all gone!
> 
> 
> Your bag is sooo cute! Did you attach the decorations yourself?
> 
> 
> Thank you fyn!
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## pandako

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  The cake is all gone!
> 
> 
> Your bag is sooo cute! Did you attach the decorations yourself?
> 
> 
> Thank you fyn!
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Patches are not sewed on and I just played with them with removable glue


----------



## marianpbd

One of the best brands I know is LV, when I was 15 they gave me my first portfolio of this brand and I fell in love


----------



## EmmJay

Gracias and thank you @reason24 @Starbux32 @cheidel @fyn72 @MyBelongs to Louis. I appreciate your sweet and thoughtful compliments.


----------



## Sunshine mama

pandako said:


> Patches are not sewed on and I just played with them with removable glue


That is so smart! Did you by chance use Eileen's repositionable glue?


----------



## Venessa84

As much action this 35 has seen by leaving the closet, out of its dust bag, down the stairs and a few minutes outside for this pic today


----------



## fettfleck

So no going out of course, but strolling around at home!
Just found LV Cherry Blossom Papillon. I am such a sucker for the Murakami stuff! They are so beautiful. This one is preloved and therefore already has some patina with some water marks - will have to work on that...


----------



## Bagologist

When your mask almost matches your bag.  My favorite spring bag; Turquoise Vernis Alma BB is 5 years old and still looks new.


----------



## karman

fettfleck said:


> So no going out of course, but strolling around at home!
> Just found LV Cherry Blossom Papillon. I am such a sucker for the Murakami stuff! They are so beautiful. This one is preloved and therefore already has some patina with some water marks - will have to work on that...
> 
> View attachment 4709666
> View attachment 4709667


So envious of your beautiful Cherry Blossom piece! I have a pink pochette (my very first LV) but I've wanted a Retro for a long time, though now it's nearly impossible to find a piece in decent condition and decent price! Enjoy it!


----------



## fettfleck

karman said:


> So envious of your beautiful Cherry Blossom piece! I have a pink pochette (my very first LV) but I've wanted a Retro for a long time, though now it's nearly impossible to find a piece in decent condition and decent price! Enjoy it!



Thank you!  How fun, the Retro was THE designer bag beside the Marc Jacobs Stam bag which led me to designer bags!
Last year I finally found a like new one for a really good price on the preloved market! Keeping an eye open might be worth it, if you are still looking for it! I think there are not so many people anymore coveting this line or deem it too childish. So there is a chance!  The pochette also were the cutest! Such a cool first LV!


----------



## Iamminda

Bagologist said:


> When your mask almost matches your bag.  My favorite spring bag; Turquoise Vernis Alma BB is 5 years old and still looks new.
> 
> View attachment 4709826



Love this pretty picture of your gorgeous Alma next to the pool


----------



## Dkay6

This is the most action my bag as are getting now a days. Took them out for a cleaning and family pic with the newest additions.


----------



## MooMooVT

Dkay6 said:


> This is the most action my bag as are getting now a days. Took them out for a cleaning and family pic with the newest additions.


Beautiful collection!


----------



## Dkay6

MooMooVT said:


> Beautiful collection!


Thank you


----------



## cheidel

Dkay6 said:


> This is the most action my bag as are getting now a days. Took them out for a cleaning and family pic with the newest additions.


Very nice collection!


----------



## Aars24

Bagologist said:


> When your mask almost matches your bag.  My favorite spring bag; Turquoise Vernis Alma BB is 5 years old and still looks new.
> 
> View attachment 4709826


Top of my lv wishlist


----------



## reason24

Bagologist said:


> When your mask almost matches your bag.  My favorite spring bag; Turquoise Vernis Alma BB is 5 years old and still looks new.
> 
> View attachment 4709826


I love these colors, fresh and free


----------



## LVgirl_68

fettfleck said:


> So no going out of course, but strolling around at home!
> Just found LV Cherry Blossom Papillon. I am such a sucker for the Murakami stuff! They are so beautiful. This one is preloved and therefore already has some patina with some water marks - will have to work on that...
> 
> View attachment 4709666
> View attachment 4709667


she is soooo pretty!


----------



## LVgirl_68

Bagologist said:


> When your mask almost matches your bag.  My favorite spring bag; Turquoise Vernis Alma BB is 5 years old and still looks new.
> 
> View attachment 4709826


wow , stunning color!


----------



## LVgirl_68

JWWIFE said:


> One of My Newest Collection this week (MPA made in France) she looks good with my new paris comforter set!
> 
> View attachment 4707768


Love this.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Bagologist said:


> When your mask almost matches your bag.  My favorite spring bag; Turquoise Vernis Alma BB is 5 years old and still looks new.
> 
> View attachment 4709826


Funny!!


----------



## LynneC

Not going out but playing with my latest preloved purchase - my Marly!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Bagologist said:


> When your mask almost matches your bag.  My favorite spring bag; Turquoise Vernis Alma BB is 5 years old and still looks new.
> 
> View attachment 4709826


So stunning!!! Love it!


----------



## IWICBTAll!

fettfleck said:


> So no going out of course, but strolling around at home!
> Just found LV Cherry Blossom Papillon. I am such a sucker for the Murakami stuff! They are so beautiful. This one is preloved and therefore already has some patina with some water marks - will have to work on that...
> 
> View attachment 4709666
> View attachment 4709667


I own this bag.  Congratulations on your find - it's lovely!


----------



## JWWIFE

LVgirl_68 said:


> Love this.



Thank you!


----------



## Miavic

Mini pochette and pochette cles hanging out near a fountain on the way home from work!


----------



## 23adeline

Busy changing bags


----------



## Sunshine mama

Going to Costco and Sam's  Club with the essentials.


----------



## Venessa84

Mommy definitely needed this with her Montebello especially after this long week


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Mommy definitely needed this with her Montebello especially after this long week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712072



This is a lovely bag — I think amarante is one of the best vernis colors!!


----------



## iuvcoach

Trying out my newest purchase, Graceful MM.


----------



## fyn72

Only to get groceries but good to get out for a bit! 2 weeks at home so far


----------



## 23adeline

Changing from Twist to City Steamer Mini, both are blue colour though


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> This is a lovely bag — I think amarante is one of the best vernis colors!!



Thank you!...I totally agree...Amarante is by far the best vernis color.


----------



## Jules626

Sunshine mama said:


> Going to Costco and Sam's  Club with the essentials.



gorgeous ! I went to costco yesterday and it took 45+ minutes just to wait online to get in. sigh at least if you had a wait too, you had some beautiful company


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jules626 said:


> gorgeous ! I went to costco yesterday and it took 45+ minutes just to wait online to get in. sigh at least if you had a wait too, you had some beautiful company


Thank you! I'm sorry you had to wait so long! 
I used to like going to Costco, but not so much anymore.


----------



## Dkay6

Sunshine mama said:


> Going to Costco and Sam's  Club with the essentials.


Love your coin holder in the jaune!! Wish I scored this


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dkay6 said:


> Love your coin holder in the jaune!! Wish I scored this


Thank you Dkay! Hope you can still score one!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Keep stalking the website! You may get lucky!


Dkay6 said:


> Love your coin holder in the jaune!! Wish I scored this


----------



## mdcx

iuvcoach said:


> Trying out my newest purchase, Graceful MM.


The bag looks lovely and squishy and your outfit is cute!


----------



## Dkay6

Side kick for this beautiful Sunday


----------



## EmmJay

Yesterday with MC Milla, MP strap, and my MC Jordan 1s. It was a beautiful day.


----------



## nburgess515

fyn72 said:


> Sunday afternoon with Soufflot bb


Love it!! Mine will be here on Tuesday!!  Are you able to fit a lot in it?


----------



## karman

Trying on some of my clothes to make sure they still fit after 5 weeks (going on 6) of quarantine!

Noticed this jumpsuit goes well with my Pochette Grenelle. It’ll be one of the first ensembles I’ll wear out of the house when this whole thing is over!


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> Trying on some of my clothes to make sure they still fit after 5 weeks (going on 6) of quarantine!
> 
> Noticed this jumpsuit goes well with my Pochette Grenelle. It’ll be one of the first ensembles I’ll wear out of the house when this whole thing is over!


You look cute! LOVE this bag!!!


----------



## fyn72

nburgess515 said:


> Love it!! Mine will be here on Tuesday!!  Are you able to fit a lot in it?


Congrats! It's so light and does fit quite a bit! Everything I carry, and I like that you can slip your phone and key pouch down the side for quick access


----------



## nburgess515

fyn72 said:


> Congrats! It's so light and does fit quite a bit! Everything I carry, and I like that you can slip your phone and key pouch down the side for quick access


PERFECT!! I'm so excited. thank you


----------



## KoalaXJ

Grocery run.


----------



## karman

Sunshine mama said:


> You look cute! LOVE this bag!!!


Thanks SMama!


----------



## 23adeline

Three little sisters, sitting on a bench


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Three little sisters, sitting on a bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713400


Love this photo!!! 
Such cute bags!


----------



## IntheOcean

karman said:


> Trying on some of my clothes to make sure they still fit after 5 weeks (going on 6) of quarantine!
> 
> Noticed this jumpsuit goes well with my Pochette Grenelle. It’ll be one of the first ensembles I’ll wear out of the house when this whole thing is over!


Your Pochette Grenelle looks stunning against that jumpsuit!  


Jessihsia said:


> Grocery run.


Sooo cute


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Jessihsia said:


> Grocery run.


I love the pom pom on your nano!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nowhere to go, so little Piglet is just sitting next to my Clapton backpack, sipping coffee and eating cookies.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Sunshine mama said:


> Nowhere to go, so little Piglet is just sitting next to my Clapton backpack, sipping coffee and eating cookies.


So cute but ummm where’s Pooh?  And can I have a cookie?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winter’sJoy said:


> So cute but ummm where’s Pooh?  And can I have a cookie?


Sadly I'm missing my Pooh. 
Please anytime,  just grab a cookie!


----------



## karman

IntheOcean said:


> Your Pochette Grenelle looks stunning against that jumpsuit!



Thank you! 



Sunshine mama said:


> Nowhere to go, so little Piglet is just sitting next to my Clapton backpack, sipping coffee and eating cookies.



So cute! This bag just photographs so well...


----------



## Jolena Angeline

Treating ourselves to a drive-thru lunch today. Swapping to the LV Alma PM while Kiki Dee sleeps. Changing bags is the only thing keeping me sane. They’ve never been so clean.  Thinking of all our members and wishing you all the best.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Loving my alma pm studded.. I can't wait until I get my MWT alma bb ..I just love alma shape with monogram and black leather


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@karman  @EmmJay  @Sandra.AT
Lovely OOTD's ladies. You're all rocking your LV's to the max! Thanks for sharing


Sunshine mama said:


> Nowhere to go, so little Piglet is just sitting next to my Clapton backpack, sipping coffee and eating cookies.


This little piggy made my day So cute SM & I love that pink tag!

*Happy Monogram Monday!* I'm still working hard on my PASTEL mission... 2 down, 2 to go!


----------



## Samatti

iuvcoach said:


> Trying out my newest purchase, Graceful MM.


I have the same


----------



## BlueCherry

Great little lockdown companion for when I have to leave the house for groceries and my mail


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @karman  @EmmJay  @Sandra.AT
> Lovely OOTD's ladies. You're all rocking your LV's to the max! Thanks for sharing
> 
> This little piggy made my day So cute SM & I love that pink tag!
> 
> *Happy Monogram Monday!* I'm still working hard on my PASTEL mission... 2 down, 2 to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713642


Thank you and your bandeau is a beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @karman  @EmmJay  @Sandra.AT
> Lovely OOTD's ladies. You're all rocking your LV's to the max! Thanks for sharing
> 
> This little piggy made my day So cute SM & I love that pink tag!
> 
> *Happy Monogram Monday!* I'm still working hard on my PASTEL mission... 2 down, 2 to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713642



I love this bandeau — such dreamy colors


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sunshine mama said:


> Nowhere to go, so little Piglet is just sitting next to my Clapton backpack, sipping coffee and eating cookies.


You post some of the best pics! I love the Piglet (and Clapton).


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> You post some of the best pics! I love the Piglet (and Clapton).


Awww thank you sooooo much!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> Nowhere to go, so little Piglet is just sitting next to my Clapton backpack, sipping coffee and eating cookies.


What a beautiful picture! Yummy cookies too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Islandbreeze said:


> What a beautiful picture! Yummy cookies too.


Thank you!


----------



## reayath

My bag of the week: LVXLOL Bumbag finally got the chance to go out after almost 2 months lol 
Love LOVE the blue stripes under the sunlight!


----------



## Venessa84

Just a shot in the backyard on our row boat


----------



## 23adeline

I just couldn’t keep this bag at home, have been using it for 3 days in a row


----------



## 23adeline

Trying the Petite Boite Chapeau when I received it 2 days ago.


----------



## LHLarsen

23adeline said:


> Trying the Petite Boite Chapeau when I received it 2 days ago.
> View attachment 4714641


Beyond elegant!


----------



## fettfleck

Looking at my LV Speedy Dentelle at home...


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Sharing my joy with the escale I managed to snagged!


----------



## LavenderIce

Venessa84 said:


> Just a shot in the backyard on our row boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4714622


@Venessa84 your bags are living the best quarantine life!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Taking my Escale neverfull for a spin to pick up our Hawaiian dinner!!


----------



## Venessa84

LavenderIce said:


> @Venessa84 your bags are living the best quarantine life!



They sure! They’ve definitely been seeing more rotation then normal lately.


----------



## 23adeline

LHLarsen said:


> Beyond elegant!


Thank you


----------



## fyn72

Staying safe at home. Only on my back patio.At least I have a nice view here


----------



## fettfleck

reayath said:


> My bag of the week: LVXLOL Bumbag finally got the chance to go out after almost 2 months lol
> Love LOVE the blue stripes under the sunlight!



Normally not a big fan of bumbags, but your LOL piece is just too cool. Love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Just a shot in the backyard on our row boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4714622


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Staying safe at home. Only on my back patio.At least I have a nice view here


Cute bag and a very nice backyard!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fettfleck said:


> Looking at my LV Speedy Dentelle at home...
> 
> View attachment 4714744


Love this bag!


----------



## 23adeline

It’s time to keep some of these babies back to dust bag before they occupy the whole bench


----------



## KoalaXJ

After exactly two months of waiting, I finally got my Samorga organizer in the mail today! Happy day


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Lockit bb and speedy bb
> View attachment 4693424


I love your speedy bb. How are you finding it? Do you love it? I want to get my hands on one but no luck


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> It’s time to keep some of these babies back to dust bag before they occupy the whole bench
> View attachment 4715539


OMG! I love your bag collection. Spring street - tick, luggage reverse - double tick. Have you ever posted your entire LV collection. I would love to see pics!!


----------



## Bumbles

reayath said:


> My bag of the week: LVXLOL Bumbag finally got the chance to go out after almost 2 months lol
> Love LOVE the blue stripes under the sunlight!


This bumbag in the lvxlol is to die for. Very funky and unique indeed. Gorgeous


----------



## BagLadyT

23adeline said:


> It’s time to keep some of these babies back to dust bag before they occupy the whole bench
> View attachment 4715539



Wow beautiful collection!


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> Nowhere to go, so little Piglet is just sitting next to my Clapton backpack, sipping coffee and eating cookies.



I love everything in this picture!


----------



## BagLadyT

EmmJay said:


> Yesterday with MC Milla, MP strap, and my MC Jordan 1s. It was a beautiful day.



Love this look! I’m jelly of your tan legs. I’m so pale right now...


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> I love your speedy bb. How are you finding it? Do you love it? I want to get my hands on one but no luck


Yes, I love it so much especially nowadays I prefer to use smaller bags, the size is perfect . But I’m still worry about the vachetta handles , it’s raining  quite frequently nowadays here


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> OMG! I love your bag collection. Spring street - tick, luggage reverse - double tick. Have you ever posted your entire LV collection. I would love to see pics!!


No I haven’t , because it’s time consuming to take out all my bags to take pictures. 
I’ll do it after moving all my bags to their  new home which is still under construction,  but there will be delay as construction stopped due to MCO now


----------



## 23adeline

Mini luggage getting ready to go out.


----------



## kynsleycat

I don’t think it gets more “in action” than a dog wearing a LV pochette lmao ..... I was dying laughing I just took this picture of my pup and I thought it fit the subject title well lol


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @MyBelongs to Louis and @BagLadyT


----------



## EmmJay

Reverse OTG and reverse bag charm.


----------



## karman

Finally some warmer weather, which makes it a good time to do curb side pickup and to go out for groceries for the first time in 3 weeks...


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLadyT said:


> I love everything in this picture!


Thank you!


----------



## Missydora

After 5 weeks of lockdown.  Finally decided to take one of my LV bags out of its dust bag just to admire it on the couch .   It made me smile thinking of all the good times we had..  can't wait for life to get back to some normality.


----------



## fyn72

Just out for a quick trip to get some essentials


----------



## Starbux32

EmmJay said:


> Reverse OTG and reverse bag charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4716401


----------



## kynsleycat

Hey guys was wondering if anyone had pictures of their pocket agenda or small ring agenda I’m debating one of the two and was curious which you guys find more convenient for to throw in a everyday bag... much love have an awesome weekend !


----------



## 23adeline

Using Dora BB today


----------



## mdcx

EmmJay said:


> Reverse OTG and reverse bag charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4716401


This is so pretty!


----------



## IntheOcean

Missydora said:


> After 5 weeks of lockdown.  Finally decided to take one of my LV bags out of its dust bag just to admire it on the couch .   It made me smile thinking of all the good times we had..  can't wait for life to get back to some normality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4716563


Beautiful bag.  I'm no connoisseur when it comes to LV, so I have to ask: what is its name?


----------



## PittsburghLV

kynsleycat said:


> Hey guys was wondering if anyone had pictures of their pocket agenda or small ring agenda I’m debating one of the two and was curious which you guys find more convenient for to throw in a everyday bag... much love have an awesome weekend !


I have both and to be quite honest I find the small ring agenda to be annoying to write in; it’s so stiff that it practically closes on you as you’re trying to write in it. Also, the Pocket Agenda can also be used as a checkbook cover!


----------



## Momof3loveslv

My pre-loved purchase....she’s loaded up and ready to go pick up groceries!


----------



## boyoverboard

EmmJay said:


> Reverse OTG and reverse bag charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4716401



Stunning bag and charm!


----------



## EmmJay

Starbux32 said:


>





mdcx said:


> This is so pretty!





boyoverboard said:


> Stunning bag and charm!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Missydora

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful bag.  I'm no connoisseur when it comes to LV, so I have to ask: what is its name?


 Thanks. This beauty is called the 'One handle flap bag' from the 2017 runway collection.  My first bag and the one that got me hooked on LV..


----------



## IntheOcean

Missydora said:


> Thanks. This beauty is called the 'One handle flap bag' from the 2017 runway collection.  My first bag and the one that got me hooked on LV..


Thank you, I looked it up and I have to say, it's definitely one of my favorite LVs!


----------



## AKimSunny

Always a pleasant surprise how much this tiny bag can carry


----------



## fyn72

First time in a clothing store in weeks! Kept my distance of course and wasn’t in there long.


----------



## karman

fyn72 said:


> First time in a clothing store in weeks! Kept my distance of course and wasn’t in there long.


Jealous! I want to be safe of course but miss my trips to the mall.


----------



## missconvy

Target drive-up. I’ve really missed getting to use my Pochette!


----------



## S.slack

Out running some errands and decided to stop and charge my car even though I can do it at home just have me some more time to enjoy the sun. But my mini PA fits perfectly there


----------



## captaincustard

My old Serviette, still doing sterling duty.....


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Yesterday with MC Milla, MP strap, and my MC Jordan 1s. It was a beautiful day.


Very cute!  Love the Jordan’s!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Nowhere to go, so little Piglet is just sitting next to my Clapton backpack, sipping coffee and eating cookies.


Lovely backpack, and such a cute Piglet!!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Reverse OTG and reverse bag charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4716401


Gorgeous!!!  Love the charm!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Love the charm!



Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

Happy sunny Monday morning!


----------



## 23adeline

Went to bank with this pouch as usual


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Lovely backpack, and such a cute Piglet!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Hotsauna

Small snack with PA.


----------



## jenlynne25

Hotsauna said:


> Small snack with PA.
> 
> View attachment 4718229


What strap are you using with your PA?


----------



## Eli23

Taking my ladies for a trip to the grocery store [emoji41]


----------



## Emsidee

The only tradition of kingsday in The Netherlands that is still happening now with corona. The traditional tompouce .

I used my orange graffiti bag to get them at our local bakery as orange is our national color.


----------



## Haleysgin

jhystle22 said:


> taking this oldie out today
> 
> View attachment 4440545


I have a Trouville too! Does it rock well with a shoulder strap?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Emsidee said:


> View attachment 4718369
> 
> The only tradition of kingsday in The Netherlands that is still happening now with corona. The traditional tompouce .
> 
> I used my orange graffiti bag to get them at our local bakery as orange is our national color.


LOVE. THIS. BAG.
And thank you for sharing this picture.  That gorgeous shade of orange cheers me up.


----------



## Bagologist

S.slack said:


> Out running some errands and decided to stop and charge my car even though I can do it at home just have me some more time to enjoy the sun. But my mini PA fits perfectly there



Love the mini pochette and your Model 3! This is the next car I'm getting.


----------



## karman

Don’t know where to post this, was just unpacking my Vanity and wanted to compare to my Luggage BB... the Vanity is indeed tiny!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> Don’t know where to post this, was just unpacking my Vanity and wanted to compare to my Luggage BB... the Vanity is indeed tiny!!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Nowhere to go, so little Piglet is just sitting next to my Clapton backpack, sipping coffee and eating cookies.




Such a stunning sweet photo 
Thank you so much for the most delicious cookie


----------



## karman

Sunshine mama said:


>


Your post reminds me I should go to post in the Luggage thread!


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> Your post reminds me I should go to post in the Luggage thread!


Please do! And more pictures please!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> Such a stunning sweet photo
> Thank you so much for the most delicious cookie


You're welcome. I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Playing with Boxes and Bags


----------



## EmmJay

frivofrugalista said:


> Playing with Boxes and Bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4718726


Love it!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

EmmJay said:


> Love it!!



Thanks girl![emoji170]


----------



## heytheredelilah

Going out for a drive to nowhere with this one


----------



## 23adeline

Today it’s Baby Alma’s turn to go out


----------



## Sunshine mama

BB !


----------



## karman

Sunshine mama said:


> BB !


Pretty  and you always take the most beautiful photos!


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> Pretty  and you always take the most beautiful photos!


Thank you karman!!


----------



## Bag*Hound

jenlynne25 said:


> Same bag I have with the pink interior.  Gorgeous!  Stay safe!


Beautiful! Is that the Cherry lining? It is a GM? 
Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> BB !



I really love the look of this cute classic .  I like the floral (?) luggage tag too — nice addition!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I really love the look of this cute classic .  I like the floral (?) luggage tag too — nice addition!


Thank you. 
The tag is in the infrarouge color.  It doesn't show very well in this photo though.


----------



## 23adeline

Quick group photo before some babies are going back to sleep.


----------



## 23adeline

Locky bb is going out today


----------



## mlbags

23adeline said:


> Quick group photo before some babies are going back to sleep.
> View attachment 4719475



Very unique bags.  I've not seen these design/range before.  Not in the boutiques.  Are they vintage?


----------



## L.refuerzo

With the shelter in place, this is the most action my purses get: the couch. I JUST got the Pochette Accessoires delivered today. I was so ecstatic when I was able to snag it online, and even happier to finally have it in my hands!


----------



## 23adeline

mlbags said:


> Very unique bags.  I've not seen these design/range before.  Not in the boutiques.  Are they vintage?





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Which one that you haven’t seen?
Out of 4 bags, I think maybe we could called the Dora BB vintage ( the one on right side). The Locky BB (left side), and Alma BB (2nd from left) I bought in U.K. in January this year , Spring Street (2nd from right) I just received it this month, from LV e-commerce site.


----------



## 23adeline

Using Ms Speedy BB LVxLOL today


----------



## pehtomi

Back at work with my vintage Deauville. Have not used it since it came back from repair


----------



## captaincustard

Another week, another LV bag.  This time a Serviette in green Taiga. 

I love this bag and it gets a lot of comments.


----------



## EmmJay

Reverse cardholder and peonies.


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Reverse cardholder and peonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720666


Oh what a lovely picture!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Thursday all ~ hope you're well. I got a new backpack to enhance my LV in isolation 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Can't wait for Canada to reopen!



EmmJay said:


> Reverse cardholder and peonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720666


 Congrats Emmjay - very cute!


----------



## BooYah

EmmJay said:


> Reverse cardholder and peonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720666



gorgeous picture with a beautiful piece


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Can you tell I love backpacks?


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thursday all ~ hope you're well. I got a new backpack to enhance my LV in isolation
> View attachment 4720668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for Canada to reopen!
> 
> 
> Congrats Emmjay - very cute!


Wow! Such beautuful blues together!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Can you tell I love backpacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720678


You sure about that?
So cute!


----------



## t&tsmom

So glad to be able to finally post in this thread! My brand new and 1st and 2nd purchases! The key pouch was delivered this morning. Out for the 1st time to pick up my online grocery order since no delivery slots were available.


----------



## BooYah

t&tsmom said:


> So glad to be able to finally post in this thread! My brand new and 1st and 2nd purchases! The key pouch was delivered this morning. Out for the 1st time to pick up my online grocery order since no delivery slots were available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720680
> View attachment 4720681



congrats on your beautiful acquisitions, excellent choices for 1st and 2nd purchases


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @Sunshine mama @BooYah @MyBelongs to Louis


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thursday all ~ hope you're well. I got a new backpack to enhance my LV in isolation
> View attachment 4720668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for Canada to reopen!
> 
> 
> Congrats Emmjay - very cute!



Love this blue!  This backpack matches perfectly — what a beautiful pairing .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Sunshine mama  @Iamminda 
Thank you both, sweet ladies! Hope you stay safe & have a wonderful spring weekend


----------



## fyn72

Had to take hubby to the doctor as he hurt his back, so grabbed my favorite purse the Mahina Anae (he’ll be ok)


----------



## 23adeline

Labour day ,everybody stays at home


----------



## NeLVoe

Pochette Metis Reverse, Pochette Cles and the new keys to the first shared apartment of my boyfriend's and mine.


----------



## MooMooVT

NeLVoe said:


> Pochette Metis Reverse, Pochette Cles and the new keys to the first shared apartment of my boyfriend's and mine.


AWE! Very exciting. Congrats!


----------



## SpeedyJC

First time out for a car ride. Can anyone who has this bag recommend a purse organizer for it?


----------



## 23adeline

Took out these 4 new babies from dust bag just to admire, since I’m staying at home today . They haven’t had a chance to go out.


----------



## IntheOcean

SpeedyJC said:


> View attachment 4721113
> 
> 
> First time out for a car ride. Can anyone who has this bag recommend a purse organizer for it?


Stunning bag, love the stitching!


----------



## Sunshine mama

NeLVoe said:


> Pochette Metis Reverse, Pochette Cles and the new keys to the first shared apartment of my boyfriend's and mine.


What a pretty picture! And bag. And cles!


----------



## SpeedyJC

IntheOcean said:


> Stunning bag, love the stitching!


TY. The stitching is what made me fall in love with it.


----------



## karman

Sitting at my WFH desk admiring this beauty. Our Province is in “Phase 0” of three of reopening, can’t wait to take this out for a spin when we have a little more freedom to move around.


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> Sitting at my WFH desk admiring this beauty. Our Province is in “Phase 0” of three of reopening, can’t wait to take this out for a spin when we have a little more freedom to move around.


Your bag decorates the desk quite beautifully! Oh the flowers are pretty too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today,  I just used a bag I made with my jaune coin holder and a luggage tag.


----------



## NeLVoe

MooMooVT said:


> AWE! Very exciting. Congrats!





Sunshine mama said:


> What a pretty picture! And bag. And cles!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## karman

Sunshine mama said:


> Your bag decorates the desk quite beautifully! Oh the flowers are pretty too!


Thank you...wow! you MADE that?? Amazing!!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Emsidee said:


> View attachment 4718369
> 
> The only tradition of kingsday in The Netherlands that is still happening now with corona. The traditional tompouce .
> 
> I used my orange graffiti bag to get them at our local bakery as orange is our national color.


Thanks for sharing. I need you to share some cake across the Atlantic.


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> Thank you...wow! you MADE that?? Amazing!!


Thank you!


----------



## captaincustard

I am impressed not only with the range of beautiful bags in this thread, but also with the quality of the photography. Please keep them coming!


----------



## fyn72

Out with this beauty today,  it’s a beautiful morning and the restrictions have eased from today in Queensland so can travel up to 50klms and do some non essential shopping social distancing of course


----------



## mdcx

fyn72 said:


> Out with this beauty today,  it’s a beautiful morning and the restrictions have eased from today in Queensland so can travel up to 50klms and do some non essential shopping social distancing of course


What a delicious colour that bag is! Love the matching charm.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mdcx said:


> What a delicious colour that bag is! Love the matching charm.


+1!


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> +1!





mdcx said:


> What a delicious colour that bag is! Love the matching charm.


Thanks ladies!  I do love them! I can't believe this bag is 6 years old now!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Thanks ladies!  I do love them! I can't believe this bag is 6 years old now!


Incredible! I just love how juicy the color of the bag is!


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> Thanks ladies!  I do love them! I can't believe this bag is 6 years old now!


Wow, it does not show at all! Gorgeous bag and colour! Hope you had a fun non-essential shopping day.


----------



## 23adeline

Still using Speedy BB today


----------



## Johnpauliegal

fyn72 said:


> Out with this beauty today,  it’s a beautiful morning and the restrictions have eased from today in Queensland so can travel up to 50klms and do some non essential shopping social distancing of course



absolutely gorgeous


----------



## karman

Just got this stunning Johanna Ortiz x H&M dress, and seriously considering wearing it even though my only plans for today are to go for a walk and meet friends over Zoom...


----------



## EveyB

karman said:


> Just got this stunning Johanna Ortiz x H&M dress, and seriously considering wearing it even though my only plans for today are to go for a walk and meet friends over Zoom...


Why not?  
When we were still on lock down I wore a colourful dress to the bakery to buy croissants and bread.


----------



## karman

EveyB said:


> Why not?
> When we were still on lock down I wore a colourful dress to the bakery to buy croissants and bread.


The walk is a bit too long/strenuous for a dress like this, I would be wearing it at home and it seems too fussy to be worn at home


----------



## Tayyyraee

Headed to my nephews 1st Birthday


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Today,  I just used a bag I made with my jaune coin holder and a luggage tag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> Just got this stunning Johanna Ortiz x H&M dress, and seriously considering wearing it even though my only plans for today are to go for a walk and meet friends over Zoom...


I hope you did! It's very pretty on you!


----------



## Iamminda

karman said:


> Just got this stunning Johanna Ortiz x H&M dress, and seriously considering wearing it even though my only plans for today are to go for a walk and meet friends over Zoom...



Very pretty karman


----------



## karman

Sunshine mama said:


> I hope you did! It's very pretty on you!


Sadly, no. Just came back from my walk and still in my gym clothes


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> Sadly, no. Just came back from my walk and still in my gym clothes


Gym clothes rule!!! I love athleisure wear, especially when I am not going anywhere these days.


----------



## EmmJay

Felicie and Air Max 90 LX Murakami


----------



## Iamminda

EmmJay said:


> Felicie and Air Max 90 LX Murakami



Amazing colors — and beautiful look


----------



## cheidel

Tayyyraee said:


> View attachment 4722120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headed to my nephews 1st Birthday


Beautiful patina!!!


----------



## BooYah

EmmJay said:


> Felicie and Air Max 90 LX Murakami



Gorgeous


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Felicie and Air Max 90 LX Murakami


Very cute!!!


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @Iamminda @BooYah @cheidel


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Thank you @Iamminda @BooYah @cheidel


@EmmJay Btw, I ordered a pair of Air Max 90 a couple days ago.


----------



## EveyB

EmmJay said:


> Felicie and Air Max 90 LX Murakami


You look gorgeous EmmJay! And the surroundings are nice, too.


----------



## Starbux32

EveyB said:


> You look gorgeous EmmJay! And the surroundings are nice, too.


+1


----------



## l.ch.

23adeline said:


> Locky bb is going out today
> View attachment 4719476
> 
> View attachment 4719477


I LOVE this bag! Also the beautiful bandeau!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> @EmmJay Btw, I ordered a pair of Air Max 90 a couple days ago.


Yessss! Can’t go wrong with stylish comfort of the Air Max.


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @EveyB and @Starbux32


----------



## Starbux32

EmmJay said:


> Thank you @EveyB and @Starbux32


----------



## PurpleRabbit

My last lunch out, early March.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

PurpleRabbit said:


> My last lunch out, early March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4722625


Too bad it wasn’t dinner time. You could’ve said last supper. 
Not being disrespectful, especially during this time. Just spreading a little humor.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EmmJay said:


> Felicie and Air Max 90 LX Murakami


As lovely as ever miss EmmJay


----------



## Johnpauliegal

karman said:


> Just got this stunning Johanna Ortiz x H&M dress, and seriously considering wearing it even though my only plans for today are to go for a walk and meet friends over Zoom...


Beautiful.  
We’ve been doing alot of zooming too.


----------



## LittleStar88

EmmJay said:


> Felicie and Air Max 90 LX Murakami



I love your style!


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @Johnpauliegal and @LittleStar88


----------



## Cathryn

Enjoying the day with my new pre loved Tulum ❤️


----------



## Momof3loveslv

Bumbag enjoying some sun!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cathryn said:


> Enjoying the day with my new pre loved Tulum ❤️


This is a cute unique bag! Your drink looks good too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

PurpleRabbit said:


> My last lunch out, early March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4722625


Oh I miss those days! Nice bag!


----------



## fyn72

Finally out to visit my new Granddaughter after 4 weeks! I only saw her once at 1 week old


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Finally out to visit my new Granddaughter after 4 weeks! I only saw her once at 1 week old


Awww. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

My LV hasn’t been getting much action lately but I did get a few escale pieces. Here’s my Kiragami in a clear tote. Mind you tag is still on.   Don’t know why.


----------



## fyn72

Escale Mini Pochette


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> Finally out to visit my new Granddaughter after 4 weeks! I only saw her once at 1 week old


That’s wonderful news Fyn, congratulations!


----------



## fyn72

EveyB said:


> That’s wonderful news Fyn, congratulations!





Sunshine mama said:


> Awww. I'm so happy for you!



Thank you  She is adorable


----------



## Sunshine mama

BB just sitting pretty with my new kettle.
And MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

fyn72 said:


> Finally out to visit my new Granddaughter after 4 weeks! I only saw her once at 1 week old


(Didn’t notice this last night. )
I’m so very happy for you.


----------



## 1LV

fyn72 said:


> Finally out to visit my new Granddaughter after 4 weeks! I only saw her once at 1 week old


My granddaughter turns 13 today, and I can tell you they bring a light into your world like no other.  Congratulations and God bless.


----------



## Sunshine mama

1LV said:


> My granddaughter turns 13 today, and I can tell you they bring a light into your world like no other.  Congratulations and God bless.


Awww. Happy 1st teen birthday to your granddaughter!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

What a nice day. Having a little action outside with my TP26 in the backyard.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> What a nice day. Having a little action outside with my TP26 in the backyard.
> View attachment 4723206


I LOVE  LOVE LOVE  THIS idea!!!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> I LOVE  LOVE LOVE  THIS idea!!!!!


The tote, the glass of wine or going outside in the backyard.   The sign says it’s 5:00 somewhere


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> The tote, the glass of wine or going outside in the backyard.   The sign says it’s 5:00 somewhere


The wine!!!
Jk. I think this clear tote with the TP is really cute. At first I thought LV just  released this clear tote,  and I was thinking how did I miss this launch!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> The wine!!!
> Jk. I think this clear tote with the TP is really cute. At first I thought LV just  released this clear tote,  and I was thinking how did I miss this launch!



Thank you. I did a search on the internet for clear totes and I found this company called Romwe.   They’re always adding new stuff. I don’t see that one anymore though.


----------



## Tayyyraee

Just my cles for a walk and grocery pick up!


----------



## SeattleGal93

Lately I’ve been using my pochette accessoires in DE! She’s been perfect for grab and go. Pictured with my mini pochette, cles, and Gucci card holder


----------



## SeattleGal93

Sunshine mama said:


> BB just sitting pretty with my new kettle.
> And MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU.


Where is your kettle from? Love it! And the bag, too, of course


----------



## EmmJay

Reverse On the Go GM


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> BB just sitting pretty with my new kettle.
> And MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU.


----------



## Starbux32

EmmJay said:


> Reverse On the Go GM


Beautiful!


----------



## Starbux32

Johnpauliegal said:


> What a nice day. Having a little action outside with my TP26 in the backyard.
> View attachment 4723206


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> BB just sitting pretty with my new kettle.
> And MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU.



I just  this pretty picture!!


----------



## BooYah

EmmJay said:


> Reverse On the Go GM



a million 'likes'  
you look gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Thank you @SeattleGal93 @Starbux32 @Iamminda !
@SeattleGal93 There are many online stores that carry them in many colors.
Here's one store: https://fellowproducts.com/products/staggekg:love:


----------



## LittleStar88

EmmJay said:


> Reverse On the Go GM


Wowza! That dress is amazing! Matches perfectly with the OTG


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Johnpauliegal said:


> Too bad it wasn’t dinner time. You could’ve said last supper.
> Not being disrespectful, especially during this time. Just spreading a little humor.



Not offended at all.  We can use a little jokey joke right now


----------



## EmmJay

Johnpauliegal said:


> What a nice day. Having a little action outside with my TP26 in the backyard.
> View attachment 4723206


Loving the look of the TP26.


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @Starbux32 @BooYah and @LittleStar88


----------



## lily2019

Sunshine mama said:


> BB just sitting pretty with my new kettle.
> And MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU.


Your BB is so cute and omg that kettle


----------



## PamK

EmmJay said:


> Reverse On the Go GM


Amazing as usual!! Love your dress, and whole look ❤️


----------



## fyn72

1LV said:


> My granddaughter turns 13 today, and I can tell you they bring a light into your world like no other.  Congratulations and God bless.


Aww!  Thank you so much, happy birthday to your now teenage granddaughter


----------



## fyn72

EmmJay said:


> Reverse On the Go GM


Stunning! @EmmJay


----------



## fyn72

Johnpauliegal said:


> (Didn’t notice this last night. )
> I’m so very happy for you.


Thank you so much


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @PamK and @fyn72


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Reverse On the Go GM


Beautiful and picture perfect!!!  Love that gorgeous dress!


----------



## cecilienor

Silk scarf today (Carre monogram rainbow stripes)


----------



## Venessa84

EmmJay said:


> Reverse On the Go GM



Love everything about this dress!


----------



## AKimSunny

Warmest day since September - Sunny and 12°C  Perfect shawl weather!


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @cheidel and @Venessa84


----------



## Cathryn

Sunshine mama said:


> This is a cute unique bag! Your drink looks good too!



Thanks.., Tulum PM.. it’s different, I love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AKimSunny said:


> Warmest day since September - Sunny and 12°C  Perfect shawl weather!
> View attachment 4723730
> View attachment 4723728


You look very pretty and that scarf looks perfect on you and also matches  your beautiful decor!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cecilienor said:


> Silk scarf today (Carre monogram rainbow stripes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723593
> View attachment 4723594


I love this scarf!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lily2019 said:


> Your BB is so cute and omg that kettle


Thank you lily!


----------



## louisechf

Brought my Neverfull to work this night


----------



## AKimSunny

Sunshine mama said:


> You look very pretty and that scarf looks perfect on you and also matches  your beautiful decor!


Thank you! You're always so nice


----------



## mdcx

EmmJay said:


> Reverse On the Go GM


So pretty! Love your look!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AKimSunny said:


> Thank you! You're always so nice


Awww you're welcome and thank YOU!


----------



## EmmJay

mdcx said:


> So pretty! Love your look!


Thank you!


----------



## Prettyinblush

Is this too much?


----------



## IntheOcean

Prettyingblush said:


> Is this too much?


Not at all. Looks really cute!


----------



## KoalaXJ

My cat wears it better than me ‍♀️


----------



## Bubbaandbailey

My pochette metis in action:   I haven't really gotten to take it out because of the stay at home order.


----------



## justm3

Went into the office for a couple of hours this morning, first time since quarantine, to take care of a few necessary things. I needed to pack some water so I wouldn’t have to use the water cooler, so I took my Noe with me. Wish I had four bottles of champagne here instead


----------



## EpiFanatic

Sofia’s first outdoor adventure.


----------



## KoalaXJ

Store is opened here, gotta wear a musk to go inside! Low key want a hot stamp for the Vivienne with mask.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Catching some rays in the backyard with my escale kirigami.


----------



## lovemealouis

My new baby!


----------



## EmmJay

lovemealouis said:


> My new baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4725524
> View attachment 4725525
> View attachment 4725526


Love the way you accessorize your bag.


----------



## EmmJay

Johnpauliegal said:


> Catching some rays in the backyard with my escale kirigami.
> View attachment 4725513
> View attachment 4725512


Yessssss!


----------



## yli1123

Jessihsia said:


> Store is opened here, gotta wear a musk to go inside! Low key want a hot stamp for the Vivienne with mask.


It's sad we have virus going on, but this Vivienne with mask is so cute! Stay safe!


----------



## Dkay6

Nano’s first day out- We went to Starbucks


----------



## fyn72

My favorite crossbody bag as it’s not bulky, heading out to get some groceries


----------



## reason24

lovemealouis said:


> My new baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4725524
> View attachment 4725525
> View attachment 4725526


I love it! I'm still waiting for a size 35 or 40.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Following the rules...


----------



## frivofrugalista

Tanning in the backyard a few days ago.


----------



## 23adeline

Action of converting Noe pouch that I just received this morning to a shoulder bag 







My Spring Street strap is very matching 


With my Eva strap


With non-LV gold chain


----------



## EmmJay

Loving your bags @frivofrugalista @23adeline


----------



## karman

Our executive team gave everyone the day off as a mental wellness day, so I’m going to go out to get groceries, do yoga with my trainer on Zoom and then spend the afternoon reading a book!

Nano Dora is perfect for running out quick on a rainy day.


----------



## viewwing

karman said:


> Our executive team gave everyone the day off as a mental wellness day, so I’m going to go out to get groceries, do yoga with my trainer on Zoom and then spend the afternoon reading a book!
> 
> Nano Dora is perfect for running out quick on a rainy day.


Sooo cute!


----------



## Cathryn

karman said:


> Our executive team gave everyone the day off as a mental wellness day, so I’m going to go out to get groceries, do yoga with my trainer on Zoom and then spend the afternoon reading a book!
> 
> Nano Dora is perfect for running out quick on a rainy day.



super cute


----------



## travelbliss

frivofrugalista said:


> Tanning in the backyard a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4725906




Wow....what a gorgeous rarity.  So LVoely !


----------



## travelbliss

karman said:


> Our executive team gave everyone the day off as a mental wellness day, so I’m going to go out to get groceries, do yoga with my trainer on Zoom and then spend the afternoon reading a book!
> 
> Nano Dora is perfect for running out quick on a rainy day.



LVoe your look and the pearl sweatshirt !!


----------



## sunnybrii

Took my vanity PM out for the very first time, to my backyard, to celebrate my daughter’s sweet 16.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Nice to see all your lovely shots. My first post with new SE and my PMs  Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Yeshax

sunnybrii said:


> Took my vanity PM out for the very first time, to my backyard, to celebrate my daughter’s sweet 16.
> View attachment 4726466
> View attachment 4726467


Happy Birthday to your daughter!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4726501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see all your lovely shots. My first post with new SE and my PMs  Have a great weekend everyone!



Such a cool picture of your two beauties .    I have a soft spot for all things pink .  Have a great weekend


----------



## sunnybrii

Yeshax said:


> Happy Birthday to your daughter!


Thank you!


----------



## Marmotte

Taking my Escale Victorine for my first hairdresser appointment today


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Mother’s Day to all the wonderful Moms on TPF and around the world today!


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4726996
> Happy Mother’s Day to all the wonderful Moms on TPF and around the world today!


Happy Mothers day @MyBelongs to Louis


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Hope you celebrate Mothers' Day this weekend in the best of health & happiness!


----------



## frivofrugalista

sunnybrii said:


> Took my vanity PM out for the very first time, to my backyard, to celebrate my daughter’s sweet 16.
> View attachment 4726466
> View attachment 4726467



[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]love this!


----------



## sunnybrii

frivofrugalista said:


> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]love this!


Thank u!


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4726996
> Happy Mother’s Day to all the wonderful Moms on TPF and around the world today!





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4726996
> Happy Mother’s Day to all the wonderful Moms on TPF and around the world today!


Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY dear @Starbux32 

A special MD wish to our beloved SB companions @Iamminda @Sunshine mama as well


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4727049
> 
> Hope you celebrate Mothers' Day this weekend in the best of health & happiness!


So pretty!


----------



## BooYah

a very wonderful Happy Mother’s Day to all


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY dear @Starbux32
> 
> A special MD wish to our beloved SB companions @Iamminda @Sunshine mama as well



Thanks sweet V


----------



## 23adeline

Went to LV to pick up a few items, and my CA’s gave me a surprise belated birthday celebration and gifts  Many thanks to Alister and Amy!







this is birthday gift from LV



beautiful orchid and food was from my wonderful CA’s


----------



## fyn72

No lux gifts for me, but flowers and some yummy treats from my kids. Hope everyone had  a lovely Mother’s Day!


----------



## 1LV

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4726996
> Happy Mother’s Day to all the wonderful Moms on TPF and around the world today!


Happy Mother’s Day to you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> View attachment 4727241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to LV to pick up a few items, and my CA’s gave me a surprise belated birthday celebration and gifts  Many thanks to Alister and Amy!
> View attachment 4727221
> View attachment 4727225
> 
> View attachment 4727226
> 
> View attachment 4727227
> 
> this is birthday gift from LV
> View attachment 4727238
> View attachment 4727239
> 
> beautiful orchid and food was from my wonderful CA’s


The purses are beautiful and the orchids are something else!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4726996
> Happy Mother’s Day to all the wonderful Moms on TPF and around the world today!


Thank you! What a wonderful present for all the moms!!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Fist time out with my new alma bb ..I love the heart sticker with the birthyear of my daughter ..I'm now in the sixth month.. so good that I'm pregnant in summer so I can wear mainly dresses[emoji1] [emoji13] it is also funny that I have  never worn this dress since I bought it 2 years ago hahaha now it is perfect in pregnancy [emoji1]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sandra.AT said:


> Fist time out with my new alma bb ..I love the heart sticker with the birthyear of my daughter ..I'm now in the sixth month.. so good that I'm pregnant in summer so I can wear mainly dresses[emoji1] [emoji13] it is also funny that I have  never worn this dress since I bought it 2 years ago hahaha now it is perfect in pregnancy [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4727342


Love it! Happy mother's day to you!


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY dear @Starbux32
> 
> A special MD wish to our beloved SB companions @Iamminda @Sunshine mama as well


----------



## LaDolceLaria

Took her out yesterday with her new strap! And Happy Mother's Day, all. I miss mine in NY. I painted this for her a few years ago, as she doesn't like that flowers die. So, sharing this virtual bouquet with all moms out there today, or to those simply missing theirs.


----------



## LHLarsen

Sandra.AT said:


> Fist time out with my new alma bb ..I love the heart sticker with the birthyear of my daughter ..I'm now in the sixth month.. so good that I'm pregnant in summer so I can wear mainly dresses[emoji1] [emoji13] it is also funny that I have  never worn this dress since I bought it 2 years ago hahaha now it is perfect in pregnancy [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4727342


What a lovely way to mark such a treasured milestone. Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Sunshine mama said:


> Love it! Happy mother's day to you![emoji813]





LHLarsen said:


> What a lovely way to mark such a treasured milestone. Happy Mother's Day!


Thank you ver much[emoji1]


----------



## Kouseki

Some lockdown rules have been relaxed here, so I went shopping with my mum for mother's day 
Carried the Escale medium kirigami as a cross body using an insert, but had to be on a gold chain as I didn't own anything in silver hardware previously


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kouseki said:


> Some lockdown rules have been relaxed here, so I went shopping with my mum for mother's day
> Carried the Escale medium kirigami as a cross body using an insert, but had to be on a gold chain as I didn't own anything in silver hardware previously


Ohhhhh, it looks very cute on you!


----------



## Kouseki

Sunshine mama said:


> Ohhhhh, it looks very cute on you!


Thank you kindly!


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Grenelle going out for the first time


----------



## ellena.

23adeline said:


> Labour day ,everybody stays at home
> View attachment 4720994


Is that the nano speedy?!? Or speedy 25? X


----------



## KoalaXJ

Happy Mono Monday! I need to stop using this bag and start taking other bags out... but it’s so cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jessihsia said:


> Happy Mono Monday! I need to stop using this bag and start taking other bags out... but it’s so cute!


How lucky your bag is to enjoy this view!


----------



## ellena.

ellena. said:


> Is that the nano speedy?!? Or speedy 25? X


Sorry just googled it’s neither! I wish they did this plain!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Pochette Grenelle going out for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728011


Love this bag so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Confidential scarf and Confidential bandeau having a tea party together with my new tiny pink(ballet pink) travel kettle.


----------



## LittleStar88

Sunshine mama said:


> My Confidential scarf and Confidential bandeau having a tea party together with my new tiny pink travel kettle.



I love the photos you post - always so lovely and they make me smile


----------



## Sunshine mama

LittleStar88 said:


> I love the photos you post - always so lovely and they make me smile


Awww, thank you so much! You made my day!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> My Confidential scarf and Confidential bandeau having a tea party together with my new tiny pink(ballet pink) travel kettle.


I just LOVE all your displays.   Makes me want to buy everything you show.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> I just LOVE all your displays.   Makes me want to buy everything you show.


Hehehe thank you!


----------



## TangerineKandy

After carrying my Coach Cassie almost daily for the last 10 months, (I swapped out occasionally on weekends) I decided to switch into my empreinte noir PM! 

I think I'm finally brave enough to use it daily for the next little while!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> My Confidential scarf and Confidential bandeau having a tea party together with my new tiny pink(ballet pink) travel kettle.





Johnpauliegal said:


> I just LOVE all your displays.   Makes me want to buy everything you show.


 +1! I would want to visit “SM Houseware boutique” specializing in all things fab & LV


----------



## IntheOcean

TangerineKandy said:


> After carrying my Coach Cassie almost daily for the last 10 months, (I swapped out occasionally on weekends) I decided to switch into my empreinte noir PM!
> 
> I think I'm finally brave enough to use it daily for the next little while!


Your PM is stunning!  Congrats on finally getting comfortable using it full time.


----------



## TangerineKandy

IntheOcean said:


> Your PM is stunning!  Congrats on finally getting comfortable using it full time.


Thank you!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

OMG! OMG OMG! My unicorn Speedy is being shipped out to me today. This is a teaser pic and I cannot wait to reveal once it arrives! Thank you to everyone for being full of kindness and support for me through this trying period ~ our LV friendship means so much, due to all the LV hurdles that we overcome


----------



## LittleStar88

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> OMG! OMG OMG! My unicorn Speedy is being shipped out to me today. This is a teaser pic and I cannot wait to reveal once it arrives! Thank you to everyone for being full of kindness and support for me through this trying period ~ our LV friendship means so much, due to all the LV hurdles that we overcome
> View attachment 4728699



So gorgeous! Cannot wait to see more when it arrives!


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> Our executive team gave everyone the day off as a mental wellness day, so I’m going to go out to get groceries, do yoga with my trainer on Zoom and then spend the afternoon reading a book!
> 
> Nano Dora is perfect for running out quick on a rainy day.


It's such a cute and perfect bag on you!


----------



## carleykitten

Kouseki said:


> Some lockdown rules have been relaxed here, so I went shopping with my mum for mother's day
> Carried the Escale medium kirigami as a cross body using an insert, but had to be on a gold chain as I didn't own anything in silver hardware previously



looks super cute and stylish. Love it!


----------



## carleykitten

Sunshine mama said:


> My Confidential scarf and Confidential bandeau having a tea party together with my new tiny pink(ballet pink) travel kettle.


Where is that kettle from!?? Such a good idea for work!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> OMG! OMG OMG! My unicorn Speedy is being shipped out to me today. This is a teaser pic and I cannot wait to reveal once it arrives! Thank you to everyone for being full of kindness and support for me through this trying period ~ our LV friendship means so much, due to all the LV hurdles that we overcome
> View attachment 4728699


So excited for you!!! It's gorgeous and sooo you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TangerineKandy said:


> After carrying my Coach Cassie almost daily for the last 10 months, (I swapped out occasionally on weekends) I decided to switch into my empreinte noir PM!
> 
> I think I'm finally brave enough to use it daily for the next little while!


So glad to hear you'll be using this beauty daily!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> So excited for you!!! It's gorgeous and sooo you!


Thank you, sweet SM You're so cute the way you described it ~ made me think "hold on, is it _that obvious_ that I'm pink-obsessed?" ~ YES!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you, sweet SM You're so cute the way you described it ~ made me think "hold on, is it _that obvious_ that I'm pink-obsessed?" ~ YES!


Just a tiny bit!


----------



## 23adeline

ellena. said:


> Is that the nano speedy?!? Or speedy 25? X


It’s Speedy BB LVxLOL


----------



## 23adeline

Visited construction site with Noe Pouch, one of the reason I bought this pouch


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> My Confidential scarf and Confidential bandeau having a tea party together with my new tiny pink(ballet pink) travel kettle.


!


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> OMG! OMG OMG! My unicorn Speedy is being shipped out to me today. This is a teaser pic and I cannot wait to reveal once it arrives! Thank you to everyone for being full of kindness and support for me through this trying period ~ our LV friendship means so much, due to all the LV hurdles that we overcome
> View attachment 4728699


Yeay!!!!


----------



## EmmJay

Black and white speedy twinning with @Johnpauliegal and @travelbliss.


----------



## BooYah

EmmJay said:


> Black and white speedy twinning with @Johnpauliegal and @travelbliss.



love it!


----------



## LittleStar88

EmmJay said:


> Black and white speedy twinning with @Johnpauliegal and @travelbliss.



I bet your closet is to die for!! Looking great as always. And loooove that speedy!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> OMG! OMG OMG! My unicorn Speedy is being shipped out to me today. This is a teaser pic and I cannot wait to reveal once it arrives! Thank you to everyone for being full of kindness and support for me through this trying period ~ our LV friendship means so much, due to all the LV hurdles that we overcome
> View attachment 4728699



We are all so excited for you — it’s been a long journey for you to get your birthday speedy (feels like forever since you preordered it, right?).  I am sure it will be worth it once you receive this beauty!!!  I am like you and think these Escale colors are just dreamy .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Starbux32 said:


> Yeay!!!!


Omg you’re so awesome SB, reading your reaction made me giggle TY!


EmmJay said:


> Black and white speedy twinning with @Johnpauliegal and @travelbliss.


Dang EJ, you’re oozing sporty chic
I concur w/ @LittleStar88 your wardrobe is TDF!


Iamminda said:


> We are all so excited for you — it’s been a long journey for you to get your birthday speedy (feels like forever since you preordered it, right?).  I am sure it will be worth it once you receive this beauty!!!  I am like you and think these Escale colors are just dreamy .


Thank you, sweetest IM 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I think I would have gone bonkers without your serene words of support through this entire ordeal. Being able to share my Speedy excitement with everyone here is valuable beyond words! It also makes me very happy to hear you describe this print as dreamy. It’s a perfect description


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @BooYah @LittleStar88 @MyBelongs to Louis


----------



## mdcx

LaDolceLaria said:


> Took her out yesterday with her new strap! And Happy Mother's Day, all. I miss mine in NY. I painted this for her a few years ago, as she doesn't like that flowers die. So, sharing this virtual bouquet with all moms out there today, or to those simply missing theirs.


Lovely Josephine and lovely painting!


----------



## fyn72

It’s autumn here but a nice bright sunny day for Damier Azur


----------



## yasisland

I finally got my own desk over the weekend. I’d been working at our dining table and scooping all my pens and stuff into the TP every night before dinner. It’s empty now, but feels like a part of my setup at this point 
Haven’t had a chance to look into better laptop stands yet, so my husband “built” me one with “supplies” he found in the living room. Coming back from a break now, I realized my desk looks like the beginning of an LV shrine.


----------



## WinterBlossom89

Dp


----------



## 23adeline

Messy group photo before I keep them back to their dust bags


----------



## 23adeline

Using Dauphine mini and Dauphine reversible belt for the first time today


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

New organizer has arrived, waiting for unicorn Speedy B
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Wonderful May Wednesday to all


----------



## travelbliss

EmmJay said:


> Black and white speedy twinning with @Johnpauliegal and @travelbliss.



@EmmJay ...Fabulous pic !!    Glad you still have "our" bag....I saw a few of them on Fashionphile the other day  and they were really marked up !   Hope you are doing well my bag sista !!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EmmJay said:


> Black and white speedy twinning with @Johnpauliegal and @travelbliss.


I absolutely adore this look.  I also love the LOVE and chain addition. You rock.


----------



## TangerineKandy

23adeline said:


> Using Dauphine mini and Dauphine reversible belt for the first time today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4729734
> 
> View attachment 4729736


I just love the colour combo!


----------



## EmmJay

travelbliss said:


> @EmmJay ...Fabulous pic !!    Glad you still have "our" bag....I saw a few of them on Fashionphile the other day  and they were really marked up !   Hope you are doing well my bag sista !!





Johnpauliegal said:


> I absolutely adore this look.  I also love the LOVE and chain addition. You rock.



Thank you both!!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Just moved all my tidbits into my new mini pochette!! It's the perfect size!


----------



## 23adeline

Palm Springs Mini at work today


----------



## Mttieee

Lee said:


> Continued from: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pics-of-your-louis-vuitton-in-action.910374/
> 
> Thank you to all who share all their wonderful pics!




My never full mm in Vegas in January, used as my shopping tote ❤️


----------



## fyn72

Grabbed a coffee and sandwich before shopping,


----------



## LaDolceLaria

fyn72 said:


> Grabbed a coffee and sandwich before shopping,


Where? I miss shopping...


----------



## claraclara

23adeline said:


> Action of converting Noe pouch that I just received this morning to a shoulder bag
> View attachment 4725914
> 
> View attachment 4725918
> 
> View attachment 4725915
> View attachment 4725920
> 
> My Spring Street strap is very matching
> View attachment 4725923
> 
> With my Eva strap
> View attachment 4725924
> 
> With non-LV gold chain


That is a wonderful idea, can u pls tell me where you got the hardware for attaching the straps? Thank you


----------



## cheidel

EpiFanatic said:


> Sofia’s first outdoor adventure.
> View attachment 4725385


Gorgeous color!


----------



## cheidel

lovemealouis said:


> My new baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4725524
> View attachment 4725525
> View attachment 4725526


Beautiful!!!


----------



## cheidel

LaDolceLaria said:


> Took her out yesterday with her new strap! And Happy Mother's Day, all. I miss mine in NY. I painted this for her a few years ago, as she doesn't like that flowers die. So, sharing this virtual bouquet with all moms out there today, or to those simply missing theirs.


Beautiful painting!!! Love the bag too!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Black and white speedy twinning with @Johnpauliegal and @travelbliss.


Cute and sporty!!!!


----------



## Miss.Cashmere

Jessihsia said:


> My cat wears it better than me ‍♀️


LOL...check out my profile pic!


----------



## WinterBlossom89

Doing some planning while on my way to work


----------



## Sunshine mama

WinterBlossom89 said:


> Doing some planning while on my way to work


What a beautiful way to plan!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Cute and sporty!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

The Louis haven’t been in action for a while, so I found a pre-quarantine photo from my trip to Miami, to see Madonna!


----------



## fyn72

LaDolceLaria said:


> Where? I miss shopping...


In Brisbane Australia, they’ve started easing restrictions, not all shops are open yet though


----------



## fyn72

Waiting at the barber for my hubby to get his haircut, the favorite a good grab and go lately as I’m not carrying much


----------



## mdcx

WinterBlossom89 said:


> Doing some planning while on my way to work


Oh my goodness, this has it all - pretty bags, pretty stationery, coffee, nice view!


----------



## cheidel

WinterBlossom89 said:


> Doing some planning while on my way to work


Beautiful bag, and I love HPOV Inserts too!


----------



## 23adeline

claraclara said:


> That is a wonderful idea, can u pls tell me where you got the hardware for attaching the straps? Thank you


I bought online , the 28mm  D-rings, you can get bigger than 28mm if they are available. I actually bought the 38mm O-rings because my initial plan was to use O rings , but they are still on the way, shipping takes very long due to Covid19 pandemic .
Anyway I find using D rings is more beautiful


----------



## 23adeline

The elegant  RDV just came back from LV together with Dauphine mini, Pochette Grenelle etc., I sent her for repair few months ago, the thread at handle was loosen off.


----------



## 23adeline

I had to change to this vintage belt after realising my new Dauphine reversible belt is too loose to be worn with dress , it was okay with jeans pants


----------



## Roz2019

EmmJay said:


> Black and white speedy twinning with @Johnpauliegal and @travelbliss.


You looked really great and sporty with that speedy. That Love keyring and the attached chain are very pretty too.  May I ask where you got them from cos I’m really interested too?  Thanks


----------



## 23adeline

Vanity PM was getting ready to go out this morning


----------



## Sandra.AT

I love my new mwt alma bb with black leather best purchase ever [emoji7] [emoji1]


----------



## viewwing

WinterBlossom89 said:


> Doing some planning while on my way to work


Truly an in action shot!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> I love my new mwt alma bb with black leather[emoji4] best purchase ever [emoji7] [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732114



I love too !!! You’re very slim for a pregnant !!!! [emoji176]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sandra.AT said:


> I love my new mwt alma bb with black leather best purchase ever [emoji7] [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732114


You look so cute and of course love your bag!


----------



## SpeedyJC

I haven't really been going anywhere for exciting in action photos but I found this old photo from a few years ago on my iPad. Don't have this bag anymore , kinda miss it but it just wasn't me but it was so pretty.


----------



## Venessa84

A little fun with the twist


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> A little fun with the twist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732490
> View attachment 4732491



Such a fun and pretty picture


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> Such a fun and pretty picture



Thank you Minda!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

bbcerisette66 said:


> I love too !!! You’re very slim for a pregnant !!!! [emoji176]





Sunshine mama said:


> You look so cute and of course love your bag!


Thank you[emoji1] [emoji1] I wear it all the time since I got it[emoji1] [emoji13]


----------



## Sunshine mama

The 2 coin card holders are just pretending to go to the library.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> A little fun with the twist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732490
> View attachment 4732491


I really love this bag and the picture. It's soooo fun!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> The 2 coin card holders are just pretending to go to the library.



The cobalt and Jaune look so good together .  I pretty much like all 5 colors even black.


----------



## chicklety

Ready for work....and play


----------



## carleykitten

My new to me vintage PA. First Mother’s Day present to myself. Nowhere to go, though, so she’s just hanging out. Haha (strap is just one I bought off Etsy)


----------



## Iamminda

chicklety said:


> Ready for work....and play
> View attachment 4732942
> View attachment 4732943



Marignan and Lindt Dark Chocolate — two of my favorites .  I have this bag in a different color — don’t see it often so it’s such a nice treat to see yours .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> The cobalt and Jaune look so good together .  I pretty much like all 5 colors even black.


Thank you Minda. I love the new colors and the black too!


----------



## fyn72

Beautiful morning to sit outside with my coffee before I head to the shop for milk


----------



## chicklety

Iamminda said:


> Marignan and Lindt Dark Chocolate — two of my favorites .  I have this bag in a different color — don’t see it often so it’s such a nice treat to see yours .



Bring yours out to share! I agree they're not seen often enough! Ahh fav bag and chocolate treat -- couldn't think of a better way to make an instant friend


----------



## mcmrks

snapshot from its original purpose.


----------



## mcmrks

bbcerisette66 said:


> (...) You’re very slim for a pregnant !!!! [emoji176]


cause it‘s her first baby ... wait for the second one.


----------



## Bella3x

Was on a hunt for a nice looking backpack for almost 2 years now, and this vintage beauty ended up to be my first (and so far) only LV piece. Pictured while trying it on at the vintage boutique I bought it from.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Victoria Day


----------



## Tayyyraee

Running errands with this old girl


----------



## Roz2019

Tayyyraee said:


> View attachment 4733631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running errands with this old girl


Stunning and so unique


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Victoria Day
> View attachment 4733550



Such pretty and happy colors here — I want that pink cupcake .


----------



## Dkay6

Does anyone have the Daily Pouch ? Just purchased in the sesame color.  I’d love MOD shots. Thinking of how to convert mine into a crossbody (insert or add D rings)


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Such pretty and happy colors here — I want that pink cupcake .


TY my lovely friend it’s my lazy version with jumbo marshmallows lol Happy to bring you some fun on this monogram Monday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Victoria Day
> View attachment 4733550


This is simply irresistible!!!


----------



## mdcx

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY my lovely friend it’s my lazy version with jumbo marshmallows lol Happy to bring you some fun on this monogram Monday!


Such a good idea for the quick cupcake! Might have to try that myself


----------



## cheidel

Sandra.AT said:


> I love my new mwt alma bb with black leather best purchase ever [emoji7] [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732114


Adorable and looks great on you!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> The 2 coin card holders are just pretending to go to the library.


Very cute!!!


----------



## cheidel

Bella3x said:


> Was on a hunt for a nice looking backpack for almost 2 years now, and this vintage beauty ended up to be my first (and so far) only LV piece. Pictured while trying it on at the vintage boutique I bought it from.
> View attachment 4733381


Congrats on a lovely Vintage piece!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY my lovely friend it’s my lazy version with jumbo marshmallows lol Happy to bring you some fun on this monogram Monday!


Thank you for this "lazy version" idea!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Adoring my beautiful Escale while staying safe at home  This collector’s piece from Louis Vuitton really amazingly brightens up and brings out the entire outfit vibe!


----------



## ellena.

Sandra.AT said:


> I love my new mwt alma bb with black leather best purchase ever [emoji7] [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732114


Do the not do these any more? Can't see on the website. Love the mini but not the normal vachetta x


----------



## mcmrks

Sandra.AT said:


> I love my new mwt alma bb with black leather (...)


you look beautiful ... and the bag is also very nice.

ich wünsche dir alles erdenklich gute und gratuliere dir dann, wenn die kleine elena da ist. das zimmer habt ihr übrigens auch sehr hübsch gemacht.


----------



## Bella3x

cheidel said:


> Congrats on a lovely Vintage piece!!!


Thank you! It’s so practical and pretty


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> This is simply irresistible!!!


 Thanks & my pleasure, my lovely friend! Wishing you a wonderful May week


mdcx said:


> Such a good idea for the quick cupcake! Might have to try that myself


Please share pics when you do!


----------



## 19flowers

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Adoring my beautiful Escale while staying safe at home  This collector’s piece from Louis Vuitton really amazingly brightens up and brings out the entire outfit vibe!



Love this pic - just perfect!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

ellena. said:


> Do the not do these any more? Can't see on the website. Love the mini but not the normal vachetta x


Hi they still do these bags..I'm still seeing it..I'm so glad I sold my DE alma bb last summer so that I could immediatly buy it when I first saw it..I love black leather 


mcmrks said:


> you look beautiful ... and the bag is also very nice.
> 
> ich wünsche dir alles erdenklich gute und gratuliere dir dann, wenn die kleine elena da ist. das zimmer habt ihr übrigens auch sehr hübsch gemacht.


Thank you very much [emoji7] [emoji1] [emoji8] [emoji1] I can't wait till she "arrive" 





cheidel said:


> Adorable and looks great on you!!!!


Thank you so much[emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Adoring my beautiful Escale while staying safe at home  This collector’s piece from Louis Vuitton really amazingly brightens up and brings out the entire outfit vibe!


Very pretty! Love the dress!!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

When your iPhone pings "We have the cosmetic pouch for you"  OMG *I can't believe it!* Don't mind me - I'm just dying lol


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> When your iPhone pings "We have the cosmetic pouch for you"  OMG *I can't believe it!* Don't mind me - I'm just dying lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4734876



Oh it’s so pretty V .  This will definitely keep you happily occupied until your Speedy arrives.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Oh it’s so pretty V .  This will definitely keep you happily occupied until your Speedy arrives.


Oh yes you know me so well M! It took me a few minutes to grasp that it’s finally here for me... Almost came to accepting that they were all gone. I feel like running into a field to scream “YES”!!!


----------



## Aars24

EmmJay said:


> Black and white speedy twinning with @Johnpauliegal and @travelbliss.


I hate the sneakers app with so much passion because I keep missing out on the Jordan I releases


----------



## Firstchanellv28

19flowers said:


> Love this pic - just perfect!!


Thank you so much!  Blessed week


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Sunshine mama said:


> Very pretty! Love the dress!!!!


Thanks so kind  Blessed week


----------



## ellena.

Sandra.AT said:


> Hi they still do these bags..I'm still seeing it..I'm so glad I sold my DE alma bb last summer so that I could immediatly buy it when I first saw it..I love black leather
> Thank you very much [emoji7] [emoji1] [emoji8] [emoji1] I can't wait till she "arrive" Thank you so much[emoji1] [emoji1]


I can’t see it on the U.K. site


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> When your iPhone pings "We have the cosmetic pouch for you"  OMG *I can't believe it!* Don't mind me - I'm just dying lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4734876


Oh I can't wait till you post a pic with your beautiful and creative backdrop!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I can't wait till you post a pic with your beautiful and creative backdrop!


You're too kind SM I'm only trying to imitate your stunning (& some very yummy) pics

TY to you & @Iamminda for both sharing this pastel journey with me! It's been a rollercoaster ride trying to attain these LV goals with Covid uncertainty. I'm over the moon now getting everything I wanted


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> You're too kind SM I'm only trying to imitate your stunning (& some very yummy) pics
> 
> TY to you & @Iamminda for both sharing this pastel journey with me! It's been a rollercoaster ride trying to attain these LV goals with Covid uncertainty. I'm over the moon now getting everything I wanted


Oh now you're making me blush!


----------



## KoalaXJ

New sneakers goes well with my DA key cles : ) happy Wednesday!


----------



## sunflower_13

My new Carry It tote


----------



## EmmJay

Aars24 said:


> I hate the sneakers app with so much passion because I keep missing out on the Jordan I releases


SAME!!!


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Victoria Day
> View attachment 4733550


yummm!  and that multicolor! so pretty!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fyn72 said:


> yummm!  and that multicolor! so pretty!


Thanks dear F Your _PINKspirations_ bring me the same kinda visual happiness!


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks dear F Your _PINKspirations_ bring me the same kinda visual happiness!


aww!  as do your beauties for me!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

This will be me tonight, sleeping happily and soundly with my new unicorn Speedy!
I had to capture this for you, lovely @Iamminda  XO


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4735949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be me tonight, sleeping happily and soundly with my new unicorn Speedy!
> I had to capture this for you, lovely @Iamminda  XO



Sweet Pastel Dreams V !


----------



## frivofrugalista

Getting her tan on


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

frivofrugalista said:


> Getting her tan on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4736022


So fresh & fun!  Chain detail goes well with the oversized HW too


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Getting her tan on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4736022



What a sweet picture  — looks like spring is in full bloom . I love this cute little bag


----------



## Prettyinblush

ellena. said:


> I can’t see it on the U.K. site


 https://uk.louisvuitton.com/eng-gb/products/alma-bb-my-lv-world-tour-monogram-nvprod2090061v


----------



## frivofrugalista

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> So fresh & fun!  Chain detail goes well with the oversized HW too


Thank you, lol who knew dandelions could be pretty[emoji23][emoji170]


Iamminda said:


> What a sweet picture  — looks like spring is in full bloom . I love this cute little bag


Yes finally we are expecting summer heat this week! I love this bag and hopefully lv will add more prints.


----------



## Sandra.AT

ellena. said:


> I can’t see it on the U.K. site


Thats strange..on the austrian and german site it it the last bag under personalization/hamdbags, travel
Maybe they have a production stop? My SA told me that you can't order a my world tour bag at the moment as the normal bag production is so behind 
Or the uk site hasn't been updated..you can ask a SA at the store if there is one open or near by or at the telephone..
It would be strange to cancel the bag after 5 months and just in the UK?!?


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4735949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be me tonight, sleeping happily and soundly with my new unicorn Speedy!
> I had to capture this for you, lovely @Iamminda  XO


Aww haha! So cute!


----------



## fyn72

Got to do some shopping today! Hardly been anywhere in 6 weeks! Nice to see shops re opening


----------



## cncm

Been loving my Christmas animation mini pochette...brings me so much joy every time I look at her! Even though it’ll be awhile before we can travel again, I can still dream, right? Anyways, here she is before I head out for a grocery run...


----------



## l.ch.

V tote bb in a much needed car ride to a beautiful nearby city.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Venturing outside today with my Favorite MM  DA, hand sanitizing wipes, Purell and my mask. I need to get a Beatles cloth mask.   (Hey I found one on Etsy. Ordering it now.) 




(hubby put box of rubber gloves in my car)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fyn72 said:


> Got to do some shopping today! Hardly been anywhere in 6 weeks! Nice to see shops re opening


Shopping in style! A terrific Thursday to you Fyn


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

This is what Canadian transitions look like: one day it’s 9*C, next day it’s 24*C. I think we have the craziest temp fluctuations lol. Happy Thursday all


----------



## KoalaXJ

First day out. Bought this way back when it was still $540. Wasn’t sure if it’s my style but better keep it than regretting later Iol.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This is what Canadian transitions look like: one day it’s 9*C, next day it’s 24*C. I think we have the craziest temp fluctuations lol. Happy Thursday all
> View attachment 4736581
> View attachment 4736580



Two lovely looks.  Beautiful debut of your bday bag .  I think your new Speedy will go so well with many of your OOTDs — can’t wait to see more from you V.  And I really need that rose pink fleece jacket in my life.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aww thanks Minda! It’s great to have your stellar insight into LVs and potential OOTDs this summer then fall/winter. Having 4 seasons to dress to is such a blessing for fashion lovers lol. I’ll keep an eye out for this Fleece jacket for you - courtesy of the ever-amazing Costco. Sometimes it’s good to be basic, you know?


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Shopping in style! A terrific Thursday to you Fyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4736574


Aww thank you hun! Have a great rest of the week!


----------



## LV_4ever

Got to go to the hair salon today! Feeling very lucky, since I know many people can’t get to theirs yet.


----------



## Tayyyraee

Paying bills


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Heading out to get gas this morning with this little number.  (Used my Purell as a bag charm)


----------



## LV_4ever

Johnpauliegal said:


> Heading out to get gas this morning with this little number.  (Used my Purell as a bag charm)
> View attachment 4737170


This is one of my favorite LVs! So pretty!


----------



## MooMooVT

Waiting in the car for my husband at a doctor appointment. Spouses aren’t allowed inside. Glad to get this baby out and about!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This is what Canadian transitions look like: one day it’s 9*C, next day it’s 24*C. I think we have the craziest temp fluctuations lol. Happy Thursday all
> View attachment 4736581
> View attachment 4736580


So pretty!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tayyyraee said:


> Paying bills
> View attachment 4737052


In beautiful style though!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Venturing outside today with my Favorite MM  DA, hand sanitizing wipes, Purell and my mask. I need to get a Beatles cloth mask.   (Hey I found one on Etsy. Ordering it now.)
> 
> View attachment 4736426
> 
> 
> (hubby put box of rubber gloves in my car)


I really love this look!


----------



## Sunshine mama

frivofrugalista said:


> Getting her tan on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4736022


So cute!!! Especially out in the sun like that!!!
So springy and happy looking!


----------



## KoalaXJ

TGIF!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Strawberry milk and Mylockme. 
I just thought the strawberry milk looked so pretty with my bandeau on this bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jessihsia said:


> TGIF!!


I really like the way you tied the bandeau on this cute Neverfull!


----------



## KoalaXJ

Sunshine mama said:


> I really like the way you tied the bandeau on this cute Neverfull!


Thank you!  : D I like your stylish bag too!


----------



## EmmJay

Johnpauliegal said:


> Heading out to get gas this morning with this little number.  (Used my Purell as a bag charm)
> View attachment 4737170


Beautiful JPG but please be careful because *hand sanitizer can ruin* LV canvas.


----------



## EmmJay

Throwback to Monday with Speedy BB LVXLOL


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Heading out to get gas this morning with this little number.  (Used my Purell as a bag charm)
> View attachment 4737170


Nice! And that bag charm is very hard to get these days!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Beautiful JPG but please be careful because *hand sanitizer can ruin* LV canvas.


Do you know how we can sanitize canvas safely?


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Strawberry milk and Mylockme.
> I just thought the strawberry milk looked so pretty with my bandeau on this bag.



Such a beauty !!!


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> Do you know how we can sanitize canvas safely?


Since this pandemic, LV has attached this disclaimer to most products. In the past, I have used Clorox wipes to sanitize my canvas and once it dries I go over it with a microfiber towel to remove the white lint from the Clorox wipe. This method has not caused any damage to my canvas bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Such a beauty !!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jessihsia said:


> Thank you!  : D I like your stylish bag too!


Thank you!


----------



## Tayyyraee

Jessihsia said:


> TGIF!!


I love how you tied your scarf! So unique!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty!!!


TY SM! I love your Lockme beauty sipping pretty today too sending Friday hugs*


----------



## Iamminda

Jessihsia said:


> TGIF!!



I love how you made the bandeau into like a bag charm — so cute and clever.  I need to borrow this idea please.


----------



## KoalaXJ

Tayyyraee said:


> I love how you tied your scarf! So unique!


Thank you! 


Iamminda said:


> I love how you made the bandeau into like a bag charm — so cute and clever.  I need to borrow this idea please.


Thank you! I learned it watching an video online, I’ll see if I can find it.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!!! Especially out in the sun like that!!!
> So springy and happy looking!


Thank you![emoji170]


Sunshine mama said:


> Strawberry milk and Mylockme.
> I just thought the strawberry milk looked so pretty with my bandeau on this bag.


Not sure which looks delicious: the bag or drink![emoji170]


EmmJay said:


> Throwback to Monday with Speedy BB LVXLOL


Hey twin![emoji170]


----------



## chicEC

Park day


----------



## EmmJay

Hey girl heeeyyyyyyy @frivofrugalista


----------



## meghanwhlr

Jessihsia said:


> TGIF!!


Is that a PM? Everyone thinks my monogram PM is “so small” but I love it! I do have an MM azure on the way though.


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Strawberry milk and Mylockme.
> I just thought the strawberry milk looked so pretty with my bandeau on this bag.


----------



## Starbux32

EmmJay said:


> Throwback to Monday with Speedy BB LVXLOL


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY SM! I love your Lockme beauty sipping pretty today too sending Friday hugs*


Thank you MyBelongs to Louis!! Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


>


Thank you kindly!


----------



## Sunshine mama

frivofrugalista said:


> Not sure which looks delicious: the bag or drink![emoji170]


The bag is more delicious!!!


----------



## KoalaXJ

meghanwhlr said:


> Is that a PM? Everyone thinks my monogram PM is “so small” but I love it! I do have an MM azure on the way though.


It is! I’ve had my MM for over three years and have been eyeing on the PM. I thought it might fit less but it fits everything I need. I dont carry laptop in the MM anyways cause then it would be way too heavy.
Now I don’t even use the MM anymore since I graduate from school.


----------



## fyn72

Got out today to get car parts and grab a coffee, was nice and cold today!


----------



## AKimSunny

Kensington today


----------



## LittleStar88

First trip out for a quick errand.


----------



## faded264

Victorine wallet while paying bills and at the drive-thru


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Grenelle getting ready to work


----------



## 23adeline

Group photo again before keeping some of them back to dust bag


----------



## 23adeline

Classy vs fun


----------



## 23adeline

Mini luggage BB


----------



## 23adeline

Changed my phone to iPhone 11 pro, my phone can only fit in Petite Boite Chapeau if I removed the phone case


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## Johnpauliegal

23adeline said:


> Mini luggage BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738293


I just love your mini luggage in that color. ❤️I had gotten the speedy B in the same pattern. . I use a red/green shoulder strap as opposed to the blue it came with.


----------



## shesaiddestroy

Going for an afternoon walk outside (with distance!)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Have a magical weekend everyone!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Have a magical weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738511


I love the way you and @Sunshine mama display your bags


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Strawberry milk and Mylockme.
> I just thought the strawberry milk looked so pretty with my bandeau on this bag.


Love it!    Love your displays. I’ll never forget last year when you showed a robin’s nest with blue eggs. As ignorant as I was (unaware), I thought you colored those eggs for Easter. 
Hey you learn something new everyday.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Have a magical weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738511



Magical and Beautiful Bag V


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Love it!    Love your displays. I’ll never forget last year when you showed a robin’s nest with blue eggs. As ignorant as I was (unaware), I thought you colored those eggs for Easter.
> Hey you learn something new everyday.


Thank you so much! I actually would have thought the same thing had I not known they were  real eggs!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Have a magical weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738511


Just soooo sweet! 
This bag is just so  perfect for you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love the way you and @Sunshine mama display your bags


Thanks my khaki twin. You should share last year vs. this year Summer hauls once your pastel NF arrives can’t wait to see it! 


Iamminda said:


> Magical and Beautiful Bag V


Thank you so much, sweet Minda XO


Sunshine mama said:


> Just soooo sweet!
> This bag is just so  perfect for you!


TY my sweetest friend +1 on @Johnpauliegal ’s comment, I also love how deliciously you style everything! XO


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> When your iPhone pings "We have the cosmetic pouch for you"  OMG *I can't believe it!* Don't mind me - I'm just dying lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4734876


Very pretty!  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

Johnpauliegal said:


> Heading out to get gas this morning with this little number.  (Used my Purell as a bag charm)
> View attachment 4737170


Very cute!  I use my sanitizer as a bag charm too!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Strawberry milk and Mylockme.
> I just thought the strawberry milk looked so pretty with my bandeau on this bag.


Gorgeous bag, and I love the Bandeau!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Have a magical weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738511


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## cecilienor

Neverfull MM and silk scarf today


----------



## littleblackbag

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This is what Canadian transitions look like: one day it’s 9*C, next day it’s 24*C. I think we have the craziest temp fluctuations lol. Happy Thursday all
> View attachment 4736581
> View attachment 4736580


Bit like that in the UK too!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sunshine mama said:


> The bag is more delicious!!!


[emoji23]agree!


AKimSunny said:


> Kensington today
> View attachment 4738097


A beautiful bag you don’t see often.


----------



## Starbux32

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love the way you and @Sunshine mama display your bags


+1


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous bag, and I love the Bandeau!


Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

At LV with Speedy LVXLOL and Laureate platform shoes


----------



## 23adeline

Trying on sneakers 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Bracelet 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Hot stamping strap of my Speedy BB


----------



## l.ch.

23adeline said:


> Changed my phone to iPhone 11 pro, my phone can only fit in Petite Boite Chapeau if I removed the phone case
> View attachment 4738295
> 
> View attachment 4738297


Beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks my khaki twin. You should share last year vs. this year Summer hauls once your pastel NF arrives can’t wait to see it!




thank you. 

  Yeah I had gotten 7 items from the Giant Kaki collection.    I just loved that Khaki green color.   (I had also gotten the black/white speedy which I love). 

Come to think of it, I also had gotten 7 items from the Escale collection;  which will soon be 8 upon receiving the other NF.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I put my MPA green strap on my Kaki giant TP today.  

that’s an alligator hand sanitizer holder from bath & body works.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Johnpauliegal said:


> I put my MPA green strap on my Kaki giant TP today.
> 
> that’s an alligator hand sanitizer holder from bath & body works.
> View attachment 4739263


Cutest hand sanitizer for LV’s khaki bags ^.^ Love it! Fab TP26 too!


----------



## fyn72

Off to the post office


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> I put my MPA green strap on my Kaki giant TP today.
> 
> that’s an alligator hand sanitizer holder from bath & body works.
> View attachment 4739263


I love how you are using the strap from the MP and using it with the TP! They look really good  together.


----------



## 23adeline

Wearing my Stellar sneakers out  for the first time


----------



## shesaiddestroy

My monogram pochette accessoires arrived today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

shesaiddestroy said:


> My monogram pochette accessoires arrived today!


WOWEE! They look sooooo good together! Congrats!


----------



## l.ch.

Drooling all over the eye candy! Keep them coming, ladies and gents!
Question: am I the only one, who always forgets to take a picture of my bags out and about?


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Throwback to a business meeting earlier this year.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 I don’t always work, but when I do.... it’s super casual


----------



## Butterflyweed

23adeline said:


> Trying on sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4739008
> View attachment 4739006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4739009
> 
> Hot stamping strap of my Speedy BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4739010


such a beauty!In love!


----------



## Butterflyweed

AKimSunny said:


> Kensington today
> View attachment 4738097


Gorgeous!


----------



## Venessa84

Belated Memorial Day post.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4740139
> 
> Belated Memorial Day post.


She's just darling, Venessa... SO CUTE I love your MM Backpack standing ready for the day's adventures
Happy belated Memorial day to you!


----------



## shesnochill

Reminiscing before COVID. My god dad’s birthday dinner w/ my god parents. Love this envelope clutch that came with my Neverfull GM.


----------



## 23adeline

Today is still a public holiday here, therefore everyone stays at home


----------



## bbcerisette66

I bought a perfect thin long strap for my new mini pochette on Etsy !!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4740139
> 
> Belated Memorial Day post.


Your cutie pie is sooo cute! And her t-shirt is cute too! 
Oh yeah,  and your bag of course!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> I bought a perfect thin long strap for my new mini pochette on Etsy !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4740313
> View attachment 4740314


Wow that really is perfect!!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow that really is perfect!!!



Yes !!!! I m happy [emoji2]


----------



## karman

Gonna give my Pochette Florentine a test drive! I’m definitely not a bumbag/fannypack person but I’ve been wanting a lightweight option (which isn’t a crossbody bag) for bringing my phone, card and keys when I’m out for a walk!


----------



## EmmJay

bbcerisette66 said:


> I bought a perfect thin long strap for my new mini pochette on Etsy !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4740313
> View attachment 4740314


Love this!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Yes, it looks great.


----------



## Venessa84

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> She's just darling, Venessa... SO CUTE I love your MM Backpack standing ready for the day's adventures
> Happy belated Memorial day to you!





Sunshine mama said:


> Your cutie pie is sooo cute! And her t-shirt is cute too!
> Oh yeah,  and your bag of course!



Aww thank you both! I was trying to get her to smile for the camera but instead she was pretending to be Marshall from Paw Patrol and howling like a dog.


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4740139
> 
> Belated Memorial Day post.



She is adorable Venessa .  So big now!  And she got such pretty lashes .  Thanks for sharing this cute pic.


----------



## KoalaXJ

DE for rainy day errands


----------



## bbcerisette66

EmmJay said:


> Love this!



Thanks MJ !!! [emoji6]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jessihsia said:


> DE for rainy day errands


Gosh this is soooo cute!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bbcerisette66 said:


> I bought a perfect thin long strap for my new mini pochette on Etsy !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4740313
> View attachment 4740314


Looks great! congrats on your new strap BB


karman said:


> Gonna give my Pochette Florentine a test drive! I’m definitely not a bumbag/fannypack person but I’ve been wanting a lightweight option (which isn’t a crossbody bag) for bringing my phone, card and keys when I’m out for a walk!


Very cute K I think I recognize the pattern of your top, is it an OG lululemon design?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Twist LVoe on display


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> She is adorable Venessa .  So big now!  And she got such pretty lashes .  Thanks for sharing this cute pic.



Thank you Minda! She’s 3 going on 30 and a ton of fun.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Twist LVoe on display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4740891



Even your LV book coordinates well with your beautiful Twist


----------



## l.ch.

I remembered to snap a picture, yey me!
Neverfull GM at work


----------



## shesnochill

l.ch. said:


> I remembered to snap a picture, yey me!
> Neverfull GM at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4741071


Beige interior?


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Looks great! congrats on your new strap BB
> Very cute K I think I recognize the pattern of your top, is it an OG lululemon design?



Thank you MyBelongs !!! [emoji3]


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Even your LV book coordinates well with your beautiful Twist


Haha that’s unplanned but totally fitting - LV handbag heritage meets a new icon in the Twist 
Thanks for pointing it out, sweet M!


----------



## l.ch.

shesnochill said:


> Beige interior?


Yes!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

I was inspired by @bbcerisette66


----------



## Work_For_Purse

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Twist LVoe on display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4740891


OMG, your Twist looks so great!  I am having a bit obsession with Twist.  Maybe next hunt.  Anyway, i have the same book below Twist.  Great book for LV lovers!


----------



## 23adeline

Waiting at service centre for them to get ready a courtesy car for me


----------



## bbcerisette66

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> I was inspired by @bbcerisette66
> View attachment 4741237





Chrisenvouge88 said:


> I was inspired by @bbcerisette66
> View attachment 4741237


perfect !!!! your strap is beautiful, where did you buy it ?


----------



## sneakyninja1226

Just.Stine said:


> Jeune Fille from 1987
> 
> View attachment 4701582


Love this! Is it the PM or GM?


----------



## l.ch.

23adeline said:


> Waiting at service centre for them to get ready a courtesy car for me
> View attachment 4741349


Every time you post this bag, I sigh.... it’s so beautiful...


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Wonderful Wednesday to all


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wonderful Wednesday to all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4741571
> View attachment 4741572



I am in love with all the beautiful colors here — you are making me want this bandeau


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wonderful Wednesday to all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4741571
> View attachment 4741572


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks lovely ladies!
@Iamminda @Starbux32


----------



## fyn72

Took Montaigne out to run some errands


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wonderful Wednesday to all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4741571
> View attachment 4741572


WOW!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EmmJay said:


> WOW!!!


TY EmmJay


----------



## 23adeline

l.ch. said:


> Every time you post this bag, I sigh.... it’s so beautiful...


Would you get one?  It’s hard to capture  the real colour with my phone, I don’t know why...it looks whiter in my pictures


----------



## 23adeline

Let’s see who is going out tomorrow


----------



## AKimSunny

Spring has finally arrived


----------



## l.ch.

23adeline said:


> Would you get one?  It’s hard to capture  the real colour with my phone, I don’t know why...it looks whiter in my pictures


I wish... but, alas, I’m on a ban after having a baby... I’m not carefree anymore... 
It’s beautiful nevertheless, whiter or not... enjoy her in health and happiness!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Me and my Suhali Lock It on way to do some private shopping at a botique.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Picked up these goodies


----------



## SpeedyJC

AKimSunny said:


> Spring has finally arrived
> View attachment 4742254



I think this is one of the prettiest lines LV ever had.


----------



## karman

AKimSunny said:


> Spring has finally arrived
> View attachment 4742254


So lovely!!


----------



## karman

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wonderful Wednesday to all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4741571
> View attachment 4741572


Lovely, cheery outfit!


----------



## GJ*

Ready to go out sometime


----------



## karman

Pochette Florentine again today. Having something attached to my waist that has a noticeable weight to it will definitely take some getting used to.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

GJ* said:


> Ready to go out sometime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4742325


Matching from head to toe!


----------



## Iamminda

GJ* said:


> Ready to go out sometime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4742325



Very pretty!  I really like those shoes next to your Speedy— they look pretty and comfy.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

23adeline said:


> Let’s see who is going out tomorrow
> View attachment 4742208


Decisions decisions.   Happy Friday.


----------



## 23adeline

Dauphine mini went out this morning


----------



## Sandra.AT

I can't believe I will work only 4 weeks still in homeoffice and won't return to work as I will be on maternity leave [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> I can't believe I will work only 4 weeks still in homeoffice and won't return to work as I will be on maternity leave [emoji1] [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743155



Enjoy taking time for you and your baby !!!! 
And your beautiful bags [emoji23]


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> Trying on sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4739008
> View attachment 4739006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4739009
> 
> Hot stamping strap of my Speedy BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4739010


Very pretty!


----------



## cheidel

Sandra.AT said:


> I can't believe I will work only 4 weeks still in homeoffice and won't return to work as I will be on maternity leave [emoji1] [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743155


Lovely bag!  Cute sneakers too!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Throwback to Monday with Speedy BB LVXLOL


So cute!!!


----------



## cheidel

Jessihsia said:


> TGIF!!


Pretty, love how you tied the bow!!!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> So cute!!!


Thank you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Memories of travel: my first Ladurée charm from Paris. Stay safe this weekend everyone


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thanks lovely C, sorry I missed your post. Take care


littleblackbag said:


> Bit like that in the UK too!


 Lol  Greetings to you & our lovely British LVoers from Canada!


----------



## fyn72

Trip to the city today. Been a couple of months. One of the rings on my almost new Soufflot bb losing the gold finish! Took to LV and the manger said ‘mm we can send it away to change it but it’s only gold coated so will happen again’ I was pretty annoyed! What 5 months old used 4-5 times? My other older bags have never had that happen. Only happened to one side too..


----------



## samochi

Out for some grocery shopping.


----------



## fyn72

. Double post


----------



## 23adeline

using Reverse PSM
	

		
			
		

		
	




I’m using this courtesy car BMW X1 and it has this compartment that fits small bags, not bad  .


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> Trip to the city today. Been a couple of months. One of the rings on my almost new Soufflot bb losing the gold finish! Took to LV and the manger said ‘mm we can send it away to change it but it’s only gold coated so will happen again’ I was pretty annoyed! What 5 months old used 4-5 times? My other older bags have never had that happen. Only happened to one side too..


Oh Fyn, that’s annoying. And what kind of an answer is that anyway?! At such price points they should make sure that something like that does not happen.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Memories of travel: my first Ladurée charm from Paris. Stay safe this weekend everyone
> View attachment 4743448



So pretty .  I love Laduree charms — you are especially lucky that you got yours from Paris!


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Let’s see who is going out tomorrow
> View attachment 4742208




  LVoe this photo.  They're like little children waiting to be selected !!!   Lucky you have so many to choose from !


----------



## travelbliss

AKimSunny said:


> Spring has finally arrived
> View attachment 4742254




Oh how I miss this beauty.  I had the 30 but could never get over the white interior.....


----------



## missboo1986

Black & Pink


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> So pretty .  I love Laduree charms — you are especially lucky that you got yours from Paris!


Thank you M! I’m happy with my little macaroons but I love your cutie Vivienne & her air balloon more
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Cheers to our _very EXTRA _LV accessories


----------



## Venessa84

All the paperwork is complete and we are now a sailboat owner! Might be one of our best purchases.


----------



## chocolateolive

Painted my pocket organizer—@houseofkkz on instagram!


----------



## karman

Been about 2 weeks since retail reopened so DH and I are doing a little patio furniture browsing.


----------



## l.ch.

First weekend away, after months of lockdown...
Keepall 45 very excited to be all packed up again!


----------



## Sunshine mama

choc:heart:olateolive said:


> Painted my pocket organizer—@houseofkkz on instagram!


That is really cool!!!!
Have you painted on canvas before? And if you did, does it last?


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> Been about 2 weeks since retail reopened so DH and I are doing a little patio furniture browsing.


That bag looks really good!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4743958
> 
> All the paperwork is complete and we are now a sailboat owner! Might be one of our best purchases.


Yay! Congrats!! And how exciting.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sandra.AT said:


> I can't believe I will work only 4 weeks still in homeoffice and won't return to work as I will be on maternity leave [emoji1] [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743155


You look amazing!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Memories of travel: my first Ladurée charm from Paris. Stay safe this weekend everyone
> View attachment 4743448


Sooooo pretty in pink!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Trip to the city today. Been a couple of months. One of the rings on my almost new Soufflot bb losing the gold finish! Took to LV and the manger said ‘mm we can send it away to change it but it’s only gold coated so will happen again’ I was pretty annoyed! What 5 months old used 4-5 times? My other older bags have never had that happen. Only happened to one side too..


Oh wow this is a very pretty look!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> I was inspired by @bbcerisette66
> View attachment 4741237


Really cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wonderful Wednesday to all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4741571
> View attachment 4741572


So pretty MyBelongs!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Even your LV book coordinates well with your beautiful Twist


+1!!!


----------



## Iamminda

missboo1986 said:


> Black & Pink



This Lockme bucket is just gorgeous—and you got the perfect pom for it.


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4743958
> 
> All the paperwork is complete and we are now a sailboat owner! Might be one of our best purchases.



Big Congrats Venessa .  What wonderful timing to get this boat just in time for summer!   Love your beautiful Twist (I saw that your red beauty was highlighted in the 5/22 Purseforum Roundup )


----------



## Sunshine mama

My SLGs somewhat hidden in the bag.


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh wow this is a very pretty look!


Aww thank you!


----------



## reason24

chocolateolive said:


> Painted my pocket organizer—@houseofkkz on instagram!


TOP


----------



## missboo1986

Iamminda said:


> This Lockme bucket is just gorgeous—and you got the perfect pom for it.


Thanks so much! The pom even has black tips on the fur, so it really matches well!


----------



## mdcx

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4743958
> 
> All the paperwork is complete and we are now a sailboat owner! Might be one of our best purchases.


Perfect nautical colours! Congrats!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> My SLGs somewhat hidden in the bag.


Love it! That neon yellow card holder is stunning and your pop of primary colours are perfectly balanced here. Thanks for sharing SM


----------



## chocolateolive

Sunshine mama said:


> That is really cool!!!!
> Have you painted on canvas before? And if you did, does it last?


Thank you! Not sure, this is my first time painting canvas but should be pretty durable as long as the painter follows all the steps, most importantly prepping with deglazer.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

With my beau Escale! Felt like I’ve been transported to another place tho not physically  blessed week!


----------



## Sandra.AT

bbcerisette66 said:


> Enjoy taking time for you and your baby !!!!
> And your beautiful bags [emoji23]





cheidel said:


> Lovely bag!  Cute sneakers too!





Sunshine mama said:


> You look amazing!!!


Thank you so much [emoji8] [emoji1]


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love it! That neon yellow card holder is stunning and your pop of primary colours are perfectly balanced here. Thanks for sharing SM


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Firstchanellv28 said:


> With my beau Escale! Felt like I’ve been transported to another place tho not physically  blessed week!


Handsome beau you got there!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

chocolateolive said:


> Thank you! Not sure, this is my first time painting canvas but should be pretty durable as long as the painter follows all the steps, most importantly prepping with deglazer.


Oh, I would have been afraid to deglaze the canvas!!!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Sunshine mama said:


> Handsome beau you got there!!!


 Haha thanks!


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> LVoe this photo.  They're like little children waiting to be selected !!!   Lucky you have so many to choose from !


Thanks! They were sitting there because ‘mummy’ was too lazy to keep them back


----------



## 23adeline

I prefer to use this chain as top handle strap.


----------



## 23adeline

Shopping with Stellar sneakers again


----------



## Tayyyraee

Waiting for Fiancé


----------



## DKMChristin

Tayyyraee said:


> Waiting for Fiancé
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744854


Your patina is gorgeous!


----------



## Tayyyraee

DKMChristin said:


> Your patina is gorgeous!


Thank you! She is from 2014


----------



## fyn72

Waiting for burgers from Grilled yesterday afternoon with the Monogram Etoile Shopper.


----------



## debsmith

So nice to be dining out again with the hubs and fav girl...born in 2007 and recently had all her vachetta replaced.


----------



## cheidel

missboo1986 said:


> Black & Pink


Beautiful!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> My SLGs somewhat hidden in the bag.


Love it!


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> I prefer to use this chain as top handle strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744659
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744669


Gorgeous, and such a lovely color!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

fyn72 said:


> Waiting for burgers from Grilled yesterday afternoon with the Monogram Etoile Shopper.


I loved this line.


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Love it!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Waiting for burgers from Grilled yesterday afternoon with the Monogram Etoile Shopper.


What a lovely bag! It just looks so squishy. Does it feel squishy?


----------



## Sunshine mama

debsmith said:


> So nice to be dining out again with the hubs and fav girl...born in 2007 and recently had all her vachetta replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745098


I think I've mentioned it before,  but I'll say it again. Your hair is gorgeous! So jelly.
Your bag is cute too of course.


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> Yay! Congrats!! And how exciting.



Thank you!! I’m actually more excited about the boat then I am about the bag. 



Iamminda said:


> Big Congrats Venessa .  What wonderful timing to get this boat just in time for summer!   Love your beautiful Twist (I saw that your red beauty was highlighted in the 5/22 Purseforum Roundup )



Thanks Minda! I checked it out. I love these little features. 



mdcx said:


> Perfect nautical colours! Congrats!



Thank you!! It’s a great match for the waters!


----------



## loveisworthit

My bag of the day 
2011 DE Speedy 35


----------



## SakuraSakura

My new-to-me Cosmic Blossom Pochette in violet!


----------



## karman

Hey there, feel free to post your bag of the day pics here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pics-of-your-louis-vuitton-in-action.944815/unread


----------



## debsmith

Sunshine mama said:


> I think I've mentioned it before,  but I'll say it again. Your hair is gorgeous! So jelly.
> Your bag is cute too of course.


Thank you Sunshinemama!!


----------



## loveisworthit

A little lunch in the sun with the husband today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

loveisworthit said:


> A little lunch in the sun with the husband today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745396


That cute heart!!!


----------



## viewwing

fyn72 said:


> Trip to the city today. Been a couple of months. One of the rings on my almost new Soufflot bb losing the gold finish! Took to LV and the manger said ‘mm we can send it away to change it but it’s only gold coated so will happen again’ I was pretty annoyed! What 5 months old used 4-5 times? My other older bags have never had that happen. Only happened to one side too..


Ya a few of mine are happening too...exactly the same as the locks on the speedys and Almas. The older bags from 2012 n before are ok.


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Trip to the city today. Been a couple of months. One of the rings on my almost new Soufflot bb losing the gold finish! Took to LV and the manger said ‘mm we can send it away to change it but it’s only gold coated so will happen again’ I was pretty annoyed! What 5 months old used 4-5 times? My other older bags have never had that happen. Only happened to one side too..


That is frustrating.  I realized that the newer shiny gold hardware from LV products are in poor workmanship/cheaply made as compared to other lower costing contemporary brands.
I actually think really hard before I buy anything from LV with shiny hardware these days, as I really do not like the gold color disappearing on hardware.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

What are the chances of this coincidence? Took a pic of my cute Too faced order this morning which also features a furry heart lol
 A Monday meant to be full of LVoe! @loveisworthit


----------



## loveisworthit

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What are the chances of this coincidence? Took a pic of my cute Too faced order this morning which also features a furry heart lol
> [emoji2] A Monday meant to be full of LVoe! @loveisworthit


We have the same heart!!


----------



## loveisworthit

Sunshine mama said:


> That cute heart!!![emoji813]


Thank you! Hobby lobby


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What are the chances of this coincidence? Took a pic of my cute Too faced order this morning which also features a furry heart lol
> A Monday meant to be full of LVoe! @loveisworthit


So cute!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!


Thanks SM


----------



## bescaredwithme

I finally switched over to my summer combo! Went from my DE Speedy B25 & monogram/fuchsia 6 key holder to my DA Croisette, DA key cles, and escale mini pochette.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Summer in Florida means rain and sun so I broke out my new Speedy 25B in DE today


----------



## mdcx

fyn72 said:


> Waiting for burgers from Grilled yesterday afternoon with the Monogram Etoile Shopper.


So beautiful! Love the quilting, and Grill'd is such an awesome place for a family meal out.


----------



## fyn72

mdcx said:


> So beautiful! Love the quilting, and Grill'd is such an awesome place for a family meal out.


Thank you! I love the quilting too. We wanted to eat there but our restrictions they could only seat 10 and were full so we had to eat on a bench seat further away. Was yummy though, just messy!


----------



## 23adeline

Spring Street yesterday 


Capucines BB today


----------



## Work_For_Purse

23adeline said:


> Spring Street yesterday
> View attachment 4746051
> 
> Capucines BB today
> View attachment 4746052



so elegant with the matching bracelet!


----------



## shesaiddestroy

Damier ebene Bond Street BB outside, monogram SLG’s inside! There’s a 10 year age difference between both key pouches


----------



## Sandra.AT

Loving my new alma bb ..I'm now at the end of 6th month pregnancy and have qjust 18 days left to work


----------



## l.ch.

shesaiddestroy said:


> Damier ebene Bond Street BB outside, monogram SLG’s inside! There’s a 10 year age difference between both key pouches


Such a cute bag!


----------



## l.ch.

Sandra.AT said:


> Loving my new alma bb ..I'm now at the end of 6th month pregnancy and have qjust 18 days left to work
> View attachment 4746241



Beautiful! Enjoy your days off work! I did for sure, it was a very good period in my life.
All the best to you and your baby!


----------



## 1LV

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4740139
> 
> Belated Memorial Day post.


Hate to break it to you but your LV - as nice as it is - lost this round to the cutie patootie standing behind it.


----------



## karman

Floral on floral with my Cherry Blossom Retro today! (I got dressed to renew my driver’s license - how exciting)


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> Spring Street yesterday
> View attachment 4746051
> 
> Capucines BB today
> View attachment 4746052


Both are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving this happy lil beautiful bag of mine!


----------



## pehtomi

Azur with the rose strap. One of my summer favorites.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Loving this happy lil beautiful bag of mine!


I love your shirt and the message on it!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Sunshine mama said:


> I love your shirt and the message on it!


Haha send me chocolates thanks!


----------



## GJ*

First time out with my Speedy


----------



## 23adeline

Work_For_Purse said:


> so elegant with the matching bracelet!


Thanks dear!


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy LVxLOL


----------



## l.ch.

My Petit Noe today... little gal has been abused, but I used her non stop in all kinds of weather for a whole year from
the moment my husband gifted her to me. I don’t carry her so much anymore, I’ve decided I’m a crossbody person, but I will
never part with her, too much sentimental value...


----------



## l.ch.

Ok, I don’t know what’s wrong... picture is on its side! Apologies for that...


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

l.ch. said:


> Ok, I don’t know what’s wrong... picture is on its side! Apologies for that...


No worries. My iPhone does that too for some reason. Here you go


----------



## l.ch.

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> No worries. My iPhone does that too for some reason. Here you go
> View attachment 4747271


Thanks a lot! Hoe did you do it?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

l.ch. said:


> Thanks a lot! Hoe did you do it?


I screen shot your pic, flipped it in iPhoto then uploaded it again





	

		
			
		

		
	
Happy Wednesday all


----------



## Iamminda

GJ* said:


> First time out with my Speedy
> View attachment 4747009



I really like your pink leopard print dress — and your entire pink ensemble, right down to those fabulous shoes


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> I really like your pink leopard print dress — and your entire pink ensemble, right down to those fabulous shoes


@GJ* +1 what our sweet M said
Love the background colours too!


----------



## SDBagLover

Kasai clutch with a couple of different 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Mautto straps.


----------



## merekat703

First outting for her


----------



## KoalaXJ

Went to Nordstrom Rack to return an online order, once I walked in I realized that the whole store is 40% off (even clearance!!), so I walked back to the door and grabbed a shopping cart... anyhow, I now have already bought some stuff for Christmas lol.


----------



## GJ*

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @GJ* +1 what our sweet M said
> Love the background colours too!


Thank you so much. The background is my garden


----------



## LHLarsen

merekat703 said:


> First outting for her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747525


Gorgeous!


----------



## 23adeline

Finally can wear my Dauphine belt on dress, after requesting my SA to punch 2 more holes to wear it smaller. Using Locky BB to match my belt


----------



## Norwegian Girl

My beautiful speedy 30 mono came to work with me today. My new Monogram Confidential bandeau came along as well


----------



## SpeedyJC

Me and my Mabillon backpack.


----------



## karman

SpeedyJC said:


> Me and my Mabillon backpack.
> View attachment 4748101


Looks very nice on you... and I spot a kitty! 
(a spoiled one too considering that cat post!)


----------



## karman

Changed into the Cluny MM in Epi Grenade today!


----------



## Iamminda

karman said:


> Changed into the Cluny MM in Epi Grenade today!



Your Cluny and your dress look very pretty together.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GJ* said:


> First time out with my Speedy
> View attachment 4747009


Love the whole look!
And how did you find such a perfect backdrop for your photo? It's perfect with your bag and your outfit.  It's so pretty.


----------



## TangerineKandy

SpeedyJC said:


> Me and my Mabillon backpack.
> View attachment 4748101


I LOVE your floor!!!


----------



## Tayyyraee

Picking up dinner


----------



## GJ*

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the whole look!
> And how did you find such a perfect backdrop for your photo? It's perfect with your bag and your outfit.  It's so pretty.


We took the picture in our garden before we left.
We bought an old house a few years ago and there is an old shed in the garden which I wanted to keep but wanted to make it a little more cheerful. That is why we have the colors pink, fuchsia and mint green in our garden concept. That puts me in a good mood every day when I look out. I love pink and pastel shades.


----------



## bbcerisette66

karman said:


> Changed into the Cluny MM in Epi Grenade today!



Is it the new color ! Gorgeous !!!! I love your dress too !


----------



## 23adeline

Going to say farewell to my 4.5 years old EPI Denim Twist MM , wearing it for the last time . This Sunday I’m going to send her back to LV due to glazing issue


----------



## SpeedyJC

TangerineKandy said:


> I LOVE your floor!!!


 
Thanks! 



karman said:


> Looks very nice on you... and I spot a kitty!
> (a spoiled one too considering that cat post!)



Thank you and yes he is one spoiled feline.


----------



## tacobellandchanel

Just received my new model PSM yesterday! I took some comparison photos (below). I still love the look of old model maybe a tiny tiny bit more, but the functionality of the new zipper outweighs the aesthetic!

Here are some points on the pros of the new model I haven't really seen mentioned here (but also, haven't dove too deep)

1. The top stitching on the sides of the new PSM help the bag retain shape. The sides are flatter and stand up straighter. On my old model, they kind of bulge out a bit and make the bag appear slightly more oval.

2. When grabbing something in your bag, the flap opens more evenly since there is no longer that 'lip' where the zipper sits while the bag is open. This also would create a crease diagonally across the front of my bag starting from the zip pull
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
  when opened (which would of course go away when zipped, just annoying). This also makes reaching into the new model bag easier and feel more spacioius.

3. There's a canvas monogram 'lip' lining along the zipper of new model, giving even more structure support to the bag. Therefore it should retain shape better. My old model is softer and a bit more squishy.

4. The new zipper, really is everything. I debated whether or not I should purchase the new model, but I thought I'd try it out. It surprised me! I had no canvas issues with my old model, except I would never close the bag because of the zipper. The new zip is much more convenient, and I can actually get into my bag quicker and zip the bag without having to tug at the corners/ handle like I had to with my old model. Now debating whether I should keep the old model & give it to my daughter in a few years (shes almost 4 now) or if I should sell.. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## karman

Iamminda said:


> Your Cluny and your dress look very pretty together.





bbcerisette66 said:


> Is it the new color ! Gorgeous !!!! I love your dress too !



Thank you both, and no, this is the 2015 Grenade.


----------



## karman

Another photo with my cat earphones holder (which is actually holding AirPods despite saying in my thread I’m not sure what I’d use them for)

I don’t like putting charms on my bags but since this is actually holding a useful item...I’ll tolerate it haha


----------



## bugn

karman said:


> Another photo with my cat earphones holder (which is actually holding AirPods despite saying in my thread I’m not sure what I’d use them for)
> 
> I don’t like putting charms on my bags but since this is actually holding a useful item...I’ll tolerate it haha



I want that AirPods case soooo bad. And it's never available for add in cart.


----------



## bbcerisette66

karman said:


> Thank you both, and no, this is the 2015 Grenade.



Anyway beautiful !!!


----------



## karman

bugn said:


> I want that AirPods case soooo bad. And it's never available for add in cart.


I’ve never seen it online either. I checked store stock recently and a store in Toronto happened to get 2 in so I completely lucked out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> Another photo with my cat earphones holder (which is actually holding AirPods despite saying in my thread I’m not sure what I’d use them for)
> 
> I don’t like putting charms on my bags but since this is actually holding a useful item...I’ll tolerate it haha


So cute! You have such a cute  collection!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Fabulous June Friday to you


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4749043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous June Friday to you


Ohhhhhh! Laaaaaa! Laaaaaaa!
So pretty and fancy and cute!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Ohhhhhh! Laaaaaa! Laaaaaaa!
> So pretty and fancy and cute!


 Thanks sweet SM. Hope your Friday is FAB!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4749043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous June Friday to you


I wish LV would make a leather version of this shopping bag!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> I wish LV would make a leather version of this shopping bag!


Oh yeah, that would amazing. A seasonal collection like this would be TDF  *another version of Escale* lol


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4749053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous June Friday to you



Oh yeah, you got your new perfume.   Love the colors of the bottle and the shopping bag,   Like SSSM said, wish they can make a leather (or even canvas ) version of it.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Oh yeah, you got your new perfume.   Love the colors of the bottle and the shopping bag,   Like SSSM said, wish they can make a leather (or even canvas ) version of it.


TY my friend Happy Friday to you IM!


----------



## debsmith

Fri night date with my sweetheart...and this sweet little bag.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

debsmith said:


> Fri night date with my sweetheart...and this sweet little bag.
> View attachment 4749208


_Hello heels!_  Love it, Deb. You look great


----------



## Just.Stine

Amazone


----------



## mdcx

GJ* said:


> First time out with my Speedy
> View attachment 4747009


What a pretty pic!


----------



## cielopark

Going out with my baby speedy she got her slight patina already. Got her last february before the lockdown. My grab and go . ❤️


----------



## Saykosevgi

Shiny shiny Pomme d’amour cles


----------



## Sunshine mama

Saykosevgi said:


> Shiny shiny Pomme d’amour cles


It's very pretty with your nails!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My coin card holder always goes with me wherever I go.


----------



## 23adeline

Farewell party for big sister Twist MM


----------



## 23adeline

Vanity PM with key chain from city Malle MM as extension


----------



## Tayyyraee

Enjoying this nice sunny day


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> My coin card holder always goes with me wherever I go.


  You have the most whimsical bag accessories SM. That little sweet pepper (or mango?) charm is seriously adorable with your soft pink bag!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Sunshine mama said:


> My coin card holder always goes with me wherever I go.


You have the cutest small bags!


----------



## cheidel

merekat703 said:


> First outting for her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747525


Lovely color combo!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wonderful Wednesday to all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4741571
> View attachment 4741572


Gorgeous!!!  Love the bag and your suit!


----------



## Venessa84

23adeline said:


> Farewell party for big sister Twist MM
> View attachment 4750079



Sorry to hear about the twist. Do you know what you’re replacing it with?


----------



## Venessa84

Love these sneakers so much!


----------



## fyn72

Got to actually dine in at one of my favorite Korean places that’s been closed for a couple of months. Took Speedy b along


----------



## l.ch.

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I screen shot your pic, flipped it in iPhoto then uploaded it again
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday all



thank you!,
So beautiful! I’m still kicking my self for missing on this collection..


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Sunday! Shared this on Starbucks thread but I love this pic, thought I’d share here as well. Rose litchi cles still going strong


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday! Shared this on Starbucks thread but I love this pic, thought I’d share here as well. Rose litchi cles still going strong
> View attachment 4750902



Artistic pic !!!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

fyn72 said:


> Got to actually dine in at one of my favorite Korean places that’s been closed for a couple of months. Took Speedy b along


Lady! You got it going on!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday! Shared this on Starbucks thread but I love this pic, thought I’d share here as well. Rose litchi cles still going strong
> View attachment 4750902


Everything about this is so pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> You have the most whimsical bag accessories SM. That little sweet pepper (or mango?) charm is seriously adorable with your soft pink bag!


Thank you MyBelongs! I do love vegetable and fruit themed purse doodads.



Winter’sJoy said:


> You have the cutest small bags!


Thank you Winter'sJoy! You are so sweet!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday! Shared this on Starbucks thread but I love this pic, thought I’d share here as well. Rose litchi cles still going strong
> View attachment 4750902



Beautiful .  You are really selling these SB tumblers, making them look so tempting .


----------



## SakuraSakura

We’re heading home! Neverfull MM in Monogram.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you MyBelongs! I do love vegetable and fruit themed purse doodads.
> 
> 
> Thank you Winter'sJoy! You are so sweet!


----------



## cheidel

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4750539
> 
> 
> Love these sneakers so much!


Very pretty sneakers!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful .  You are really selling these SB tumblers, making them look so tempting .


That’s what I was thinking.  Now I want one.


----------



## 23adeline

Venessa84 said:


> Sorry to hear about the twist. Do you know what you’re replacing it with?


Yes, another Twist MM


----------



## 23adeline

I went to LV yesterday evening .
Changed my EPI Denim Twist MM to this Twist MM , production date was week 10th this year, hopefully no more glazing issues 




Bye bye to my old Twist MM


I also bought this Neo Noe BB , I love the colours combination 



And I couldn’t resist getting this City Steamer Mini when my CA showed me the only piece that is available in my country , and she transferred from another store to show me.



Another item that I bought is the  Dauphine bag charm , the reason is a bit crazy, as I bought it to use as my Neo pouch handle 




The Pont 9, I don’t like black colour, just tried on to take picture


----------



## fyn72

Took double zip to run some errands


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> I went to LV yesterday evening .
> Changed my EPI Denim Twist MM to this Twist MM , production date was week 10th this year, hopefully no more glazing issues
> View attachment 4751413
> 
> View attachment 4751415
> 
> Bye bye to my old Twist MM
> View attachment 4751414
> 
> I also bought this Neo Noe BB , I love the colours combination
> View attachment 4751416
> View attachment 4751417
> 
> And I couldn’t resist getting this City Steamer Mini when my CA showed me the only piece that is available in my country , and she transferred from another store to show me.
> View attachment 4751422
> View attachment 4751423
> 
> Another item that I bought is the  Dauphine bag charm , the reason is a bit crazy, as I bought it to use as my Neo pouch handle
> View attachment 4751425
> View attachment 4751426
> View attachment 4751427
> 
> The Pont 9, I don’t like black colour, just tried on to take picture
> View attachment 4751428
> 
> View attachment 4751429


The City Streamer mini is indeed beautiful!


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> Took double zip to run some errands


I didn’t know you got this! Congrats!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Love the bag and your suit!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful .  You are really selling these SB tumblers, making them look so tempting .


----------



## Love_N_Lune

23adeline said:


> I went to LV yesterday evening .
> Changed my EPI Denim Twist MM to this Twist MM , production date was week 10th this year, hopefully no more glazing issues
> View attachment 4751413
> 
> View attachment 4751415
> 
> Bye bye to my old Twist MM
> View attachment 4751414
> 
> I also bought this Neo Noe BB , I love the colours combination
> View attachment 4751416
> 
> View attachment 4751429



the newer twist is a much better color way than the denim


----------



## sunnybrii

23adeline said:


> I went to LV yesterday evening .
> Changed my EPI Denim Twist MM to this Twist MM , production date was week 10th this year, hopefully no more glazing issues
> View attachment 4751413
> 
> View attachment 4751415
> 
> Bye bye to my old Twist MM
> View attachment 4751414
> 
> I also bought this Neo Noe BB , I love the colours combination
> View attachment 4751416
> View attachment 4751417
> 
> And I couldn’t resist getting this City Steamer Mini when my CA showed me the only piece that is available in my country , and she transferred from another store to show me.
> View attachment 4751422
> View attachment 4751423
> 
> Another item that I bought is the  Dauphine bag charm , the reason is a bit crazy, as I bought it to use as my Neo pouch handle
> View attachment 4751425
> View attachment 4751426
> View attachment 4751427
> 
> The Pont 9, I don’t like black colour, just tried on to take picture
> View attachment 4751428
> 
> View attachment 4751429



Yay, bag twins on the camel twist! I absolutely adore mine! Enjoy!


----------



## fyn72

EveyB said:


> I didn’t know you got this! Congrats!


Thanks! I just got it last week, it released then in Australia


----------



## balen.girl

fyn72 said:


> Took double zip to run some errands


Hi Fyn.. Nice photo. I always admire your collection. I will collect mine today. So excited..


----------



## B4GBuff

For today... first time I had her out since I bought her!! Now that restrictions are starting to relax and we can go out...
LV Vavin PM in vison. Love the buttery leather on this bag and while some think the strap is too long to wear one shoulder single strap I find I like where it hits on my hip mostly because its not a stiff bag so it kinda molds to me LOL. It works great cross body and double short strap too!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

B4GBuff said:


> For today... first time I had her out since I bought her!! Now that restrictions are starting to relax and we can go out...
> LV Vavin PM in vison. Love the buttery leather on this bag and while some think the strap is too long to wear one shoulder single strap I find I like where it hits on my hip mostly because its not a stiff bag so it kinda molds to me LOL. It works great cross body and double short strap too!
> 
> View attachment 4752146


What a unique colour, congrats! I love empreinte elegance too


----------



## Yuki85

SakuraSakura said:


> We’re heading home! Neverfull MM in Monogram.



What a classic [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> The City Streamer mini is indeed beautiful!


That’s why she is the first one to go out today


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer Mini


----------



## Sunshine mama

B4GBuff said:


> For today... first time I had her out since I bought her!! Now that restrictions are starting to relax and we can go out...
> LV Vavin PM in vison. Love the buttery leather on this bag and while some think the strap is too long to wear one shoulder single strap I find I like where it hits on my hip mostly because its not a stiff bag so it kinda molds to me LOL. It works great cross body and double short strap too!
> 
> View attachment 4752146


This bag is REALLY pretty!


----------



## 23adeline

Love_N_Lune said:


> the newer twist is a much better color way than the denim


Yes, I like the new Twist with short chain handle . 
But surprisingly  the old Twist is more expensive than the newer twist .


----------



## SakuraSakura

We’re off to get breakfast, deliver a package and return an item! Monogram Pochette 2007. I paid $29.99 for this last April at Value Village! The condition is incredible.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> We’re off to get breakfast, deliver a package and return an item! Monogram Pochette 2007. I paid $29.99 for this last April at Value Village! The condition is incredible.




Whoops, with my orange perforated cles.


----------



## BunnyLady4

23adeline said:


> I went to LV yesterday evening .
> Changed my EPI Denim Twist MM to this Twist MM , production date was week 10th this year, hopefully no more glazing issues
> View attachment 4751413
> 
> View attachment 4751415
> 
> Bye bye to my old Twist MM
> View attachment 4751414
> 
> I also bought this Neo Noe BB , I love the colours combination
> View attachment 4751416
> View attachment 4751417
> 
> And I couldn’t resist getting this City Steamer Mini when my CA showed me the only piece that is available in my country , and she transferred from another store to show me.
> View attachment 4751422
> View attachment 4751423
> 
> Another item that I bought is the  Dauphine bag charm , the reason is a bit crazy, as I bought it to use as my Neo pouch handle
> View attachment 4751425
> View attachment 4751426
> View attachment 4751427
> 
> The Pont 9, I don’t like black colour, just tried on to take picture
> View attachment 4751428
> 
> View attachment 4751429


Living vicariously through you


----------



## balen.girl

23adeline said:


> City Steamer Mini
> View attachment 4752268
> View attachment 4752269


Gorgeous..


----------



## Audrey*

Going out with my Jersey tote for a day of errands. Enjoying a bit of sun on a cold winter’s day here.


----------



## l.ch.

23adeline said:


> City Steamer Mini
> View attachment 4752268
> View attachment 4752269


Beautiful! I’m dreaming of a mini city steamer..


----------



## fyn72

Tried on the Pont 9 today, took Capucines bb. Beautiful leather and it’s leather inside and out like the Capucines, quite small inside. It’s nice but I Didn’t feel wowed for the price.


----------



## l.ch.

B4GBuff said:


> For today... first time I had her out since I bought her!! Now that restrictions are starting to relax and we can go out...
> LV Vavin PM in vison. Love the buttery leather on this bag and while some think the strap is too long to wear one shoulder single strap I find I like where it hits on my hip mostly because its not a stiff bag so it kinda molds to me LOL. It works great cross body and double short strap too!
> 
> View attachment 4752146



Lovely bag! It’s been on my radar for ages!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Hello LV friends and Happy Wednesday
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Another “why not” mashup: when I see 2 styles that should be juxtaposed or challenged I just go for it  Loving the return of 80’s slouchy


----------



## Iamminda

Oooh, I like your pink top — so pretty, as is your beautiful Speedy 


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hello LV friends and Happy Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another “why not” mashup: when I see 2 styles that should be juxtaposed or challenged I just go for it  Loving the return of 80’s slouchy


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hello LV friends and Happy Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another “why not” mashup: when I see 2 styles that should be juxtaposed or challenged I just go for it  Loving the return of 80’s slouchy



Love your whole outfit & of course the bag!


----------



## 23adeline

l.ch. said:


> Beautiful! I’m dreaming of a mini city steamer..





BunnyLady4 said:


> Living vicariously through you





balen.girl said:


> Gorgeous..


Thanks all


----------



## 23adeline

My first time using Neo Noe yesterday , it’s very light


----------



## 23adeline

Today Twist MM’s turn


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> My first time using Neo Noe yesterday , it’s very light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753703
> View attachment 4753704


My favourite bag !!!


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> My favourite bag !!!


Oh really? What colour is yours?


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Oh really? What colour is yours?


Pink and red


----------



## SakuraSakura

We’re going shopping today! Interestingly enough, despite the neverfull being relatively common, I barely see any monogram ones in my area. They’re usually damier ebene or azur. I just walked by somebody with an azur mm. She acknowledged me as a part of her club!


----------



## SDBagLover

23adeline said:


> My first time using Neo Noe yesterday , it’s very light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753703
> View attachment 4753704


 I love this little bag!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks lovely ladies! 
@Iamminda @sunnybrii 
Have a terrific Thursday


----------



## Starbux32

sunnybrii said:


> Love your whole outfit & of course the bag!


+1


----------



## Lisa_S

Out for groceries and a couple porch pickups with my Mini Dauphine in Bleu Azur. Sun is out and convertible top is down!


----------



## Fally420

going out with my Twist


----------



## Baggit0702

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hello LV friends and Happy Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another “why not” mashup: when I see 2 styles that should be juxtaposed or challenged I just go for it  Loving the return of 80’s slouchy


The bag looks so good with your overall outfit!


----------



## SeattleGal93

First day out with my speedy b30


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

SeattleGal93 said:


> First day out with my speedy b30


Speedy looks cute on you I love the sandals too!


Baggit0702 said:


> The bag looks so good with your overall outfit!


TY kindly B


Starbux32 said:


> +1


> >

———————————————

I tried an alternative classier look today but my selfie game sucks. It’s always so fuzzy


----------



## mdcx

Lisa_S said:


> Out for groceries and a couple porch pickups with my Mini Dauphine in Bleu Azur. Sun is out and convertible top is down!
> View attachment 4754077


Aaagh, this lady is so pretty!


----------



## mdcx

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Speedy looks cute on you I love the sandals too!
> 
> TY kindly B
> 
> > >
> 
> ———————————————
> 
> I tried an alternative classier look today but my selfie game sucks. It’s always so fuzzy
> 
> View attachment 4754312


Beautiful '70s vibe with that outfit and your home is lovely.


----------



## SeattleGal93

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Speedy looks cute on you I love the sandals too!
> 
> TY kindly B
> 
> > >
> 
> ———————————————
> 
> I tried an alternative classier look today but my selfie game sucks. It’s always so fuzzy
> 
> View attachment 4754312


Thank you! They’re Sam Edelman


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Speedy looks cute on you I love the sandals too!
> 
> TY kindly B
> 
> > >
> 
> ———————————————
> 
> I tried an alternative classier look today but my selfie game sucks. It’s always so fuzzy
> 
> View attachment 4754312



Another beautiful look V .  I really like your shoes/heels — tres sexy


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hello LV friends and Happy Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another “why not” mashup: when I see 2 styles that should be juxtaposed or challenged I just go for it  Loving the return of 80’s slouchy


Gorgeous!!  Fabulous look!


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> My first time using Neo Noe yesterday , it’s very light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753703
> View attachment 4753704


Very pretty!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mdcx said:


> Beautiful '70s vibe with that outfit and your home is lovely.


TY kindly M, for both compliments


Iamminda said:


> Another beautiful look V .  I really like your shoes/heels — tres sexy


TY sweet IM! Love these heels that go with everything - glad you like them too


cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!!  Fabulous look!


Hello lovely C! Thanks so much for that compliment


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Pink and red
> 
> View attachment 4753950


Oh this pink and red bag is really really pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Speedy looks cute on you I love the sandals too!
> 
> TY kindly B
> 
> > >
> 
> ———————————————
> 
> I tried an alternative classier look today but my selfie game sucks. It’s always so fuzzy
> 
> View attachment 4754312


Wow the colors are all so pretty together.
And your decor is gorgeous too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hello LV friends and Happy Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another “why not” mashup: when I see 2 styles that should be juxtaposed or challenged I just go for it  Loving the return of 80’s slouchy


That bag looks especially pretty with that outfit!
Sooo pretty.


----------



## mlitmo

Bummin it with the bumbag. ❤️


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh this pink and red bag is really really pretty!


Oh yes it is !!! Thank you Sunshine mama.


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Speedy looks cute on you I love the sandals too!
> 
> TY kindly B
> 
> > >
> 
> ———————————————
> 
> I tried an alternative classier look today but my selfie game sucks. It’s always so fuzzy
> 
> View attachment 4754312


No it doesn't, it's awesome!!!!


----------



## 1LV

Finally!  My little pocket organizer and I get to go somewhere other than the grocery store for the first time in what feels like forever!


----------



## Marmotte

Back to my favorite place for a Spa morning with my Ivy


----------



## karman

Going for a bike ride. Pochette Florentine has a been a great companion on walks, trying it out for cycling too!


----------



## Sherbear15

Breakfast with my Preschool Grad this morning!


----------



## TC1

mlitmo said:


> Bummin it with the bumbag. ❤
> 
> View attachment 4754462
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754463


Love this look with the Yeezy's


----------



## carlyk

Converted her into a crossbody for today’s trip into the office.


----------



## bfly

Restriction is lessen now where I live. So its time to go out again with my fave LV.


----------



## karman

2nd of the day... still using Cluny MM with my cat earphones case


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> That bag looks especially pretty with that outfit!
> Sooo pretty.





Starbux32 said:


> No it doesn't, it's awesome!!!!


Thank you so much, my sweet friends


karman said:


> 2nd of the day... still using Cluny MM with my cat earphones case


Looking good K! I really enjoy all your floral combos with LV


----------



## cielopark

First day out with my new PA damier azur! i love it! its perfect for summer!


----------



## karman

Thank you @MyBelongs to Louis ! Florals are all I seem to want to wear nowadays when I go out...!


----------



## karman

Marmotte said:


> Back to my favorite place for a Spa morning with my Ivy
> View attachment 4755143
> View attachment 4755144


Those peonies! :o


----------



## EveyB

karman said:


> 2nd of the day... still using Cluny MM with my cat earphones case


Love your dress! And cluny goes with it perfectly.


----------



## thewave1969

23adeline said:


> Today Twist MM’s turn
> View attachment 4753710


I always love Adeline photos, as it is inspiring to see your passion. Enjoy you lovely collection


----------



## fyn72

Went to LV today and had a nice lunch


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## 23adeline

Twist PM first time meeting her big sister


----------



## 23adeline

Twist PM’s turn to go out yesterday


----------



## 23adeline

My favourite City Steamer Mini today


----------



## PamK

23adeline said:


> My favourite City Steamer Mini today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756141
> View attachment 4756143
> 
> View attachment 4756144


Your collection is amazing, and I love how you rotate and use all your gorgeous bags!!


----------



## aleung427

Finally took a bag out after this whole quarantine for a quick drive.


----------



## Bumbles

Marmotte said:


> Back to my favorite place for a Spa morning with my Ivy
> View attachment 4755143
> View attachment 4755144


I love the ivy! Wish they had keep making more of it. It’s such a gorgeous bag


----------



## Bumbles

mlitmo said:


> Bummin it with the bumbag. ❤
> 
> View attachment 4754462
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754463


You rock in this bumbag! Looks gorgeous


----------



## LL777

My unicorn


----------



## mlitmo

Bumbles said:


> You rock in this bumbag! Looks gorgeous



Thank you! It was an impulse purchase and I totally love it!


----------



## fyn72

Out and about with my Speedy Emp today, rainy day but we need it! So dry in Queensland


----------



## ukonvasara

My vvn alma sits in the sun to get more patina.


----------



## 23adeline

PamK said:


> Your collection is amazing, and I love how you rotate and use all your gorgeous bags!!


Thanks! I am trying to be hard working , rotate and use all my bags, but there are still some too big or too small bags that I hardly use . I also neglecting  my Chanels


----------



## 23adeline

Today is a rest day for everyone


----------



## l.ch.

23adeline said:


> Twist PM’s turn to go out yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756139
> View attachment 4756140


Wow, it’s beautiful with the three colors!


----------



## LittleStar88

Taking a sunning break


----------



## taniherd

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 4756084


That gorgeous honey patina


----------



## MeBagaholic

Took my PM Empreinte Noir First day out


----------



## balen.girl

LL777 said:


> My unicorn


I like your on the go color..


----------



## balen.girl

Today.. Will do unboxing soon..


----------



## keokicat

B4GBuff said:


> For today... first time I had her out since I bought her!! Now that restrictions are starting to relax and we can go out...
> LV Vavin PM in vison. Love the buttery leather on this bag and while some think the strap is too long to wear one shoulder single strap I find I like where it hits on my hip mostly because its not a stiff bag so it kinda molds to me LOL. It works great cross body and double short strap too!
> 
> View attachment 4752146


Bag twins!  Love the Vavin!


----------



## 23adeline

l.ch. said:


> Wow, it’s beautiful with the three colors!


Thanks! I love the red contrasting the white


----------



## 23adeline

Starting a new happy week with Alma Denim BB


----------



## Jolena Angeline

MeBagaholic said:


> Took my PM Empreinte Noir First day out


My newest purchase also, have you taken the stickers on the clasp off yet?
Such a wearable bag!


----------



## MeBagaholic

Jolena Angeline said:


> My newest purchase also, have you taken the stickers on the clasp off yet?
> Such a wearable bag!


It is just so beautiful 
No i havnt 
They will come off themselves


----------



## cheidel

Ms GM hasn’t been out in three months, and she’s all cinched up today enjoying the ride!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My 23-year old Speedy 25 amidst the chaos (of our home renovation).


----------



## balen.girl

Picking up my new bag..


----------



## l.ch.

balen.girl said:


> Picking up my new bag..
> View attachment 4758962
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758963


Ooohh, exciting! Will you please show us?


----------



## balen.girl

l.ch. said:


> Ooohh, exciting! Will you please show us?


I will. I am waiting for 1 more bag. My SA told me I can collect on Thursday. Will do reveal soon..


----------



## l.ch.

LittleStar88 said:


> Taking a sunning break
> 
> View attachment 4757230


Sorry, can’t take my eyes off your puppy!


----------



## 23adeline

I’m using  my older bag today, but after getting used to all my newer small bags , I feel this Alma PM is so huge . The glazing is melting again ! I can feel the glazing is sticky now..oh no.....


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving my LV Neo Noe! Loving it as much as when I first purchased it although hardly seeing daylight, love styling and looking at it at home! It’s so perfect with any and every outfit including denim!    To be real, I’ve never return an LV bag although I read some has quality issues but those pieces I got were immaculate and If it’s it really hard to get, I would actually cling on to these special pieces as my forever bag as I can imagined ten or twenty years down the road I would love and appreciate it even moreeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## tatertot

Busting out Miss Mon Mono Speedy 40 today. She was a holiday gift from hubs years ago and has broken in beautifully over the years.

.


----------



## 23adeline

I think this Alma PM is called Alma Night light


----------



## Sunshine mama

A vintage Papillon with a modern "twist" with a bandeau.


----------



## M_Butterfly

Sunshine mama said:


> A vintage Papillon with a modern "twist" with a bandeau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760477


Adorable. I am debating whether I should get a bandeau for an  Alma Canelle I got.  Seeing this makes me think yes.  LOL.  Do you leave the bandeau on all the time?  Do you know if there could be a color transfer?


----------



## Sunshine mama

M_Butterfly said:


> Adorable. I am debating whether I should get a bandeau for an  Alma Canelle I got.  Seeing this makes me think yes.  LOL.  Do you leave the bandeau on all the time?  Do you know if there could be a color transfer?


Thank you!
I never leave on anything for a long time, including a bandeau.  I'm just so fickle and get bored too fast.
And no, I have never experienced color transfer by using LV bandeaux or any other brand silk scarves or twillies on my handles.


----------



## M_Butterfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> I never leave on anything for a long time, including a bandeau.  I'm just so fickle and get bored too fast.
> And no, I have never experienced color transfer by using LV bandeaux or any other brand silk scarves or twillies on my handles.


Thank YOU so much.  The papillion made me get all emotional.  I  had one long long  time ago and (stupidly) sold it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

M_Butterfly said:


> Thank YOU so much.  The papillion made me get all emotional.  I  had one long long  time ago and (stupidly) sold it.


Awww! I hope you replaced it with a bag that created new good memories! Plus there are plenty out there with good prices.  I have noticed the prices going up though. It may be be due to people currently wanting  vintage styles.


----------



## Maxie25

tacobellandchanel said:


> Just received my new model PSM yesterday! I took some comparison photos (below). I still love the look of old model maybe a tiny tiny bit more, but the functionality of the new zipper outweighs the aesthetic!
> 
> Here are some points on the pros of the new model I haven't really seen mentioned here (but also, haven't dove too deep)
> 
> 1. The top stitching on the sides of the new PSM help the bag retain shape. The sides are flatter and stand up straighter. On my old model, they kind of bulge out a bit and make the bag appear slightly more oval.
> 
> 2. When grabbing something in your bag, the flap opens more evenly since there is no longer that 'lip' where the zipper sits while the bag is open. This also would create a crease diagonally across the front of my bag starting from the zip pull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4748841
> View attachment 4748842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when opened (which would of course go away when zipped, just annoying). This also makes reaching into the new model bag easier and feel more spacioius.
> 
> 3. There's a canvas monogram 'lip' lining along the zipper of new model, giving even more structure support to the bag. Therefore it should retain shape better. My old model is softer and a bit more squishy.
> 
> 4. The new zipper, really is everything. I debated whether or not I should purchase the new model, but I thought I'd try it out. It surprised me! I had no canvas issues with my old model, except I would never close the bag because of the zipper. The new zip is much more convenient, and I can actually get into my bag quicker and zip the bag without having to tug at the corners/ handle like I had to with my old model. Now debating whether I should keep the old model & give it to my daughter in a few years (shes almost 4 now) or if I should sell..
> 
> Thanks for reading!



Thank you for taking the time to post about the differences!


----------



## fyn72

Waiting at the coffee shop with Neonoe


----------



## MeBagaholic

fyn72 said:


> Waiting at the coffee shop with Neonoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760737


I loveee neonoe
Bag twins


----------



## Starbux32

MeBagaholic said:


> I loveee neonoe
> Bag twins


+1


----------



## cheidel

tatertot said:


> Busting out Miss Mon Mono Speedy 40 today. She was a holiday gift from hubs years ago and has broken in beautifully over the years.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760282


Lovely!  Pretty color combo!


----------



## balen.girl

First time using my double zip.. Love it..!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> A vintage Papillon with a modern "twist" with a bandeau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760477


Yeah SM, busting out your great accessorizing skills again! I love it  !!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yeah SM, busting out your great accessorizing skills again! I love it  !!!


Thank you!!


----------



## 23adeline

Using Alma studs today


----------



## 23adeline

Enough of Alma, using my 4th today and that’s all I have


----------



## RVM

23adeline said:


> Enough of Alma, using my 4th today and that’s all I have
> View attachment 4761377


Beautiful collection!


----------



## RVM

A trip to the gas station


----------



## MaseratiMomma

#ThrowbackThursday
Drinks with a friend in St. Augustine.


----------



## paruparo

Framboise Bedford ❤️ Old school today! And I just realized how many pink bags I have lol.


----------



## EmmJay

Trio Pochette/Messengers, twinning with my cousin.


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Ms GM hasn’t been out in three months, and she’s all cinched up today enjoying the ride!
> View attachment 4758791
> View attachment 4758792


Love this!!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

EmmJay said:


> Trio Pochette/Messengers, twinning with my cousin.


Very nice!


----------



## Mutti

KM7029 said:


> Very pretty!  Congrats!


WowGreat color


----------



## Sunshine mama

paruparo said:


> Framboise Bedford ❤ Old school today! And I just realized how many pink bags I have lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761805


Beautiful color!


----------



## Starbux32

@Sunshine mama, love your new avatar, so beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> @Sunshine mama, love your new avatar, so beautiful!


Thank you Starbux32!!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Starbux32!!


You're so welcome, my friend!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Reverse boite chapeau.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrsinsyder said:


> Reverse boite chapeau.
> View attachment 4762401


The bag looks great with your fancy nails!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Jeune coin card holder again.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

mrsinsyder said:


> Reverse boite chapeau.
> View attachment 4762401


Love your nails. I miss mine.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Sunshine mama said:


> My Jeune coin card holder again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4762452


Awww the little boots charm! Cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winter’sJoy said:


> Awww the little boots charm! Cute!


Thank you!   I use the boots to pull the zipper up and down.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!   I use the boots to pull the zipper up and down.


I think I’ve told you before but I’ll say it again. You have the best bag charms.


----------



## chelsmcfarland

RVM said:


> A trip to the gas station
> View attachment 4761399


I love the mono wristlet you attached!


----------



## 23adeline

RVM said:


> Beautiful collection!


Thanks! But I think I would have to return the red Alma Malletage, the glazing of its handle melted again, it happened few years ago , I sent for repair. Most likely LV will not do repair for the second time .


----------



## 23adeline

Colourful Mini luggage BB again


----------



## BeGoldStayGold

My partner in the office today... Happy Friday! ❤


----------



## Starbux32

Winter’sJoy said:


> Awww the little boots charm! Cute!


+1


----------



## 23adeline

Had lunch with my friend, with Locky BB and Stellar sneakers 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
At rooftop of my new house


----------



## l.ch.

23adeline said:


> I’m using  my older bag today, but after getting used to all my newer small bags , I feel this Alma PM is so huge . The glazing is melting again ! I can feel the glazing is sticky now..oh no.....
> View attachment 4759148


I’m sorry... it’s a beautiful bag...


----------



## Iamminda

Those fabulous nails 


mrsinsyder said:


> Reverse boite chapeau.
> View attachment 4762401


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Friday & weekend to all!
	

		
			
		

		
	



I had fun with today’s LV mix


----------



## Momof3loveslv

My work companion this morning ❤️


----------



## mnl

Using OTG as pool bag today


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mnl said:


> Using OTG as pool bag today
> View attachment 4762949


Gorgeous! This bag was made for poising poolside


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> My Jeune coin card holder again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4762452


Nice pop of colour! and those tiny boots! OMG! too cute


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

+1! Love Sunshine Mama’s colourful & creative posts! 


Answer to other thread: Luggage tags are from Chapman bros collab/runway set


----------



## Iamminda

Lovely — I like this fresh clean look .  Happy Weekend V 


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday & weekend to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4762899
> 
> I had fun with today’s LV mix


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Love this!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Nice pop of colour! and those tiny boots! OMG! too cute


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> +1! Love Sunshine Mama’s colourful & creative posts!
> 
> 
> Answer to other thread: Luggage tags are from Chapman bros collab/runway set


Thank you Mybelongs!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Lovely — I like this fresh clean look .  Happy Weekend V


+1!!!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Trio Pochette/Messengers, twinning with my cousin.


Very pretty!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday & weekend to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4762899
> 
> I had fun with today’s LV mix


I really love this creme PM!!! So refreshing!     and perfect with that luggage tag!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> My Jeune coin card holder again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4762452


Love the boot charm!!!   Such a pretty ray of sunshine!


----------



## cheidel

mnl said:


> Using OTG as pool bag today
> View attachment 4762949


Lovely!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Love the boot charm!!!   Such a pretty ray of sunshine!


Thank you... especially for the pun!


----------



## Venessa84

First date night in a very long time and very excited to bring out the capucines. It was just great to be out with DH but this view though!


----------



## 23adeline

l.ch. said:


> I’m sorry... it’s a beautiful bag...


I’m still thinking what to do with the Alma


----------



## 23adeline

Today I received another City Steamer Mini that I like very much, couldn’t wait to try it on


----------



## 23adeline

Mini Luggage & BB


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks so much for your PM love @Iamminda, @Starbux32  & @Sunshine mama


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks so much for your PM love @Iamminda & @Sunshine mama


You're welcome!!!


----------



## bfly

Speedy 30 DE for the weekend.


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks so much for your PM love @Iamminda, @Starbux32  & @Sunshine mama


You're so incredible, why not, lol!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Starbux32 said:


> You're so incredible, why not, lol!


 XO!


----------



## RVM

chelsmcfarland said:


> I love the mono wristlet you attached!


thanks.  The ‘wristlet’ is actually the shorter part (where the buckle attached) from the 16mm adjustable shoulder strap


----------



## Sunshine mama

RVM said:


> thanks.  The ‘wristlet’ is actually the shorter part (where the buckle attached) from the 16mm adjustable shoulder strap


That's BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!
I have a vernis adjustable strap and a vernis pochette. I am going to try this method!
Did you attach a  separate clasp?


----------



## RVM

Sunshine mama said:


> That's BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!
> I have a vernis adjustable strap and a vernis pochette. I am going to try this method!
> Did you attach a  separate clasp?


I attached it with the LV padlock but Of course you can also use a separate clasp. Creativity has no boundaries


----------



## Sunshine mama

RVM said:


> I attached it with the LV padlock but Of course you can also use a separate clasp. Creativity has no boundaries


Thank you! Even better!


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Today I received another City Steamer Mini that I like very much, couldn’t wait to try it on
> View attachment 4763654
> 
> View attachment 4763660


Congrats on this beauty! I thought it was sold out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Today I received another City Steamer Mini that I like very much, couldn’t wait to try it on
> View attachment 4763654
> 
> View attachment 4763660


That's really cute!


----------



## fyn72

Out for Sunday morning breakfast, I hope we one is having a lovely weekend!


----------



## cheidel

Ms Mono GM had her turn out today after sleeping for three months!


----------



## ashin121

Took her to my hair appointment.  Felt so good to finally get my hair cut and dye. It was much needed.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fyn72 said:


> Out for Sunday morning breakfast, I hope we one is having a lovely weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764206


Happy weekend to you too, F Looks like your Favourite is really enjoying that frothy latte!


cheidel said:


> Ms Mono GM had her turn out today after sleeping for three months!
> View attachment 4764275


Beautiful wake up for your GM beauty. Lvoe your pristine patina!!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Just getting ready to take this beauty out.


----------



## balen.girl

Rosalie in action..


----------



## LVtingting

EmmJay said:


> Trio Pochette/Messengers, twinning with my cousin.


It is great to have a cousin sharing the same passion


----------



## 23adeline

Using my one and only NF Ikat as luggage bag for a day trip to another town


----------



## 23adeline

Neo Noe BB


----------



## hokatie

Quick shopping trip to grocery market with my mini Pochette.


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Ms Mono GM had her turn out today after sleeping for three months!
> View attachment 4764275


Sleeping beauty!


----------



## reason24

23adeline said:


> Had lunch with my friend, with Locky BB and Stellar sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4762618
> 
> View attachment 4762623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At rooftop of my new house


I WANT TO GO TO THE INAUGURATION OF YOUR HOME


----------



## bfly

balen.girl said:


> Rosalie in action..
> View attachment 4764637



How do you like your rosalie wallet?
I just ordered online in rose ballerine and it’s otw to me. Can’t wait


----------



## DrTootr

Taking my LV SLG's for a spin this week. And I love the versatility of being able to attach my Louise Phone Holder cord to the Round Coin Purse from my Multi Pochette Accessoires. I think they go perfectly together and I like how it gives me another LV SLG kinda unique vibe...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jordyaddict said:


> Just getting ready to take this beauty out.
> View attachment 4764594


Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Is it crazy to think this fraisier cake looks good with this Alma BB?


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> Is it crazy to think this fraisier cake looks good with the   Alma BB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765089


Imma just follow you around with this cake!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> Imma just follow you around with this cake!


Sorry. It's all gone! For real.


----------



## littleblackbag

Sunshine mama said:


> My Jeune coin card holder again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4762452


Love the MG bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

littleblackbag said:


> Love the MG bag!


Thank you!


----------



## icare4u

today’s rider


----------



## balen.girl

bfly said:


> How do you like your rosalie wallet?
> I just ordered online in rose ballerine and it’s otw to me. Can’t wait


I love it, can fit all my cards (around 10), 2 dollar bills (folded), 4 coins. Since covid situation, I never bring lots of money/coin and here they don’t accept cash anymore. So I just need my cards. I bring some cash just incase, but really never use it since Feb.


----------



## balen.girl

PSM..


----------



## bfly

balen.girl said:


> I love it, can fit all my cards (around 10), 2 dollar bills (folded), 4 coins. Since covid situation, I never bring lots of money/coin and here they don’t accept cash anymore. So I just need my cards. I bring some cash just incase, but really never use it since Feb.



Awesome, thanks.


----------



## bfly

balen.girl said:


> PSM..
> View attachment 4765448



Beautiful pic, like a commercial one


----------



## balen.girl

bfly said:


> Beautiful pic, like a commercial one


Thank you dear. Credit goes to my husband, it was his idea.


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> PSM..
> View attachment 4765448


This is a gorgeous picture of a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> This is a gorgeous picture of a gorgeous bag!!


Thank you Sunshine Mama..


----------



## 23adeline

reason24 said:


> I WANT TO GO TO THE INAUGURATION OF YOUR HOME


I will invite you all to visit my bags display


----------



## 23adeline

Using this City Steamer Mini for the first time


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MaseratiMomma said:


> Imma just follow you around with this cake!





Sunshine mama said:


> Sorry. It's all gone! For real.


   You guys are too cute, love it!


----------



## Emsidee

icare4u said:


> today’s rider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765251


May I ask where you got that charm? I have a miniature schnauzer and I would love one.


----------



## LV2

Jordyaddict said:


> Just getting ready to take this beauty out.
> View attachment 4764594


What is the name of this beautiful bag? So pretty!


----------



## Jordyaddict

LV2 said:


> What is the name of this beautiful bag? So pretty!



It’s the mini pont neuf x


----------



## gagabag

I love this bag charm!


----------



## coloradolvr

Emsidee said:


> May I ask where you got that charm? I have a miniature schnauzer and I would love one.


Although I'm not the OP on this one, I'm certain it's from the Leatherprince on Etsy.  He is great to work with.








						Small Size  Mark the Schnauzer Cowhide Leather Charm  Black - Etsy
					

This Keychains & Lanyards item by leatherprince has 21 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Taiwan. Listed on Jun 9, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## starrynite_87

mnl said:


> Using OTG as pool bag today
> View attachment 4762949


Loving this color combo


----------



## 23adeline

This CS Mini is so sweet


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Sunshine mama said:


> Is it crazy to think this fraisier cake looks good with this Alma BB?
> View attachment 4765110
> View attachment 4765149



I would take both!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

23adeline said:


> Using Alma studs today
> View attachment 4761372


OMG she is beautiful!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

cheidel said:


> Ms Mono GM had her turn out today after sleeping for three months!
> View attachment 4764275


Love it! I just brought my DA out of slumber too


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> You guys are too cute, love it!


Thank you. Just having fun!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My fantasy bags, interpreted by my DD, as a gift for me!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Sunshine mama said:


> Is it crazy to think this fraisier cake looks good with this Alma BB?
> View attachment 4765110
> View attachment 4765149


That cake looks good with any bag, even a plastic supermarket bag 
Gorgeous bb, wonder if they’ll ever do new versions of this.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bags_4_life said:


> That cake looks good with any bag, even a plastic supermarket bag
> Gorgeous bb, wonder if they’ll ever do new versions of this.


Hahahaha! Thank you.  And you are right.  The cake would look good even with a grocery plastic bag!


----------



## cheidel

chloebagfreak said:


> Love it! I just brought my DA out of slumber too


----------



## MeBagaholic

I have been really enjoying my PM emp


----------



## balen.girl

Picking up her sister..


----------



## 23adeline

My favourite City Steamer Mini


----------



## 23adeline

Choo Choo train


----------



## 23adeline

3 little sisters


----------



## Fally420

again out and about with my Twist


----------



## Fierymo

Standing tall vintage Randonnee in Epi


----------



## Tayyyraee

Waiting at the car wash


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Pallas clutch.


----------



## Scooch

Hanging out on the couch waiting to go food shopping!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Choo Choo train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767865


Their all gorgeous and stunning! Your collection is amazing


----------



## Islandbreeze

23adeline said:


> View attachment 4767857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite City Steamer Mini


Such a beautiful purse!


----------



## extrafaraway

Fierymo said:


> Standing tall vintage Randonnee in Epi
> View attachment 4768131


Love this!!


----------



## fyn72

Coffee after a trip to the hairdresser and running errands. Beautiful winter day


----------



## Sandra.AT

Last time using my montaigne mm noir before I finally sell her because I'm using only smaller bags


----------



## GJ*

Day trip to Lake Constance


----------



## baghabitz34

fyn72 said:


> Coffee after a trip to the hairdresser and running errands. Beautiful winter day
> View attachment 4768656


Love your Montaigne!


----------



## hers4eva

Enjoying my morning coffee in my flower garden as I read the LV forum 







Hope you all are having a wonderful summer!


----------



## 23adeline

Islandbreeze said:


> Such a beautiful purse!





Bumbles said:


> Their all gorgeous and stunning! Your collection is amazing


Thanks dear!


----------



## 23adeline

Dauphine mini in action today


----------



## 23adeline

The orange gang


----------



## MaseratiMomma

#ThrowbackThursday
With my Alaskan hot chocolate


----------



## balen.girl

Waiting for coffee and doughnuts..


----------



## 23adeline

Using Rose Des Vent today


----------



## QueenieQ

Jordyaddict said:


> Just getting ready to take this beauty out.
> View attachment 4764594


Soo pretty! May I ask which model it is?


----------



## Georgee girl




----------



## cheidel

Fierymo said:


> Standing tall vintage Randonnee in Epi
> View attachment 4768131


Gorgeous, I love it!


----------



## cheidel

GJ* said:


> Day trip to Lake Constance
> View attachment 4768824
> View attachment 4768825


Very pretty bag and dress!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I got lucky buying California Dream on a whim (ahem *packaging) lol. It’s my other beachy/summery fave Light Blue’s cousin, with a citrus twist
Happy weekend to all!


----------



## balen.girl

Red velvet brownies for breakfast..


----------



## MeBagaholic

Finally used my Neverfull GM pouch as a crossbody( added the D ring on the other side without messing up the canvas and that ebay seller chain that is amazing!)


----------



## baghabitz34

23adeline said:


> Using Rose Des Vent today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769969


Love the bag & the watch!


----------



## MeBagaholic

Newest edition to my SLG fam


----------



## balen.girl

One fine day with PSM..


----------



## DrTootr

So I was lucky enough to pick up my Louis Vuitton x NIGO Pocket Organiser yesterday here in Dubai. I just love it, it's from the recent Virgil Abloh x Nigo collab and I think it’s a really functional yet unisex piece as well. 

I also picked up this cute but unexpected purchase of the new LV ABC Bracelet from the womans collection, which is customisable with each individual letters of up to 8 characters I believe, so I went for my name DONNA but I put a heart in place of the ‘O’. 

Thanks for letting me share x


----------



## missconvy

DrTootr said:


> So I was lucky enough to pick up my Louis Vuitton x NIGO Pocket Organiser yesterday here in Dubai. I just love it, it's from the recent Virgil Abloh x Nigo collab and I think it’s a really functional yet unisex piece as well.
> 
> I also picked up this cute but unexpected purchase of the new LV ABC Bracelet from the womans collection, which is customisable with each individual letters of up to 8 characters I believe, so I went for my name DONNA but I put a heart in place of the ‘O’.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share x
> 
> View attachment 4770876
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770877


Is that a donut??


----------



## DrTootr

missconvy said:


> Is that a donut??



I wish, I am actually craving a donut right now 

But it's actually a ceramic donut art piece, I picked it up in a South African Art gallery in _Franschhoek _at the start of this year on one of our getaways. 

The full details are: Louis Vuitton Donut by Ruben & Eva. Hope this helps.


----------



## l.ch.

23adeline said:


> Using Rose Des Vent today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769969


I really love this bag! It’s like a Kelly, equally beautiful but much more attainable!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

I have only 3 days left to work and then vacation and maternity leave yeaaaaah I can't wait till I spend one month in croatia


----------



## littleblackbag

Sunshine mama said:


> My fantasy bags, interpreted by my DD, as a gift for me!
> View attachment 4766929


Ooh I love these and would buy one or all in a heartbeat!


----------



## fyn72

At Peter Alexander to buy some winter pj’s, first time out with bond street bb


----------



## Sarah03

PM in Rose Poudre!


----------



## Shelly50

debsmith said:


> So nice to be dining out again with the hubs and fav girl...born in 2007 and recently had all her vachetta replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745098


Is that a Speedy 30 or Speedy 35?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Nano speedy (plus my horizon flat mules )and I in Palace Station Casino ! Everybody has to wear a mask in public !


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I got lucky buying California Dream on a whim (ahem *packaging) lol. It’s my other beachy/summery fave Light Blue’s cousin, with a citrus twist
> Happy weekend to all!
> 
> View attachment 4770520


I can almost smell the beautiful scent!


----------



## MeBagaholic

3rd time in a row taking her out


----------



## viewwing

23adeline said:


> Choo Choo train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767865


How do u like using the epi petite noe? Is it easy to use? Do u find the broad base cumbersome?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> I can almost smell the beautiful scent!


Haha thanks SM You’re always so cute!

LVOE that it smells nicer the longer I wear it If you like Burberry Body, you will like this as well.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My mom - she's been feeling a bit down lately and I wanted to lift her spirits with a new bag. You can't see it but she's smiling and happy modeling her new bag  She likes the small print side.


----------



## 23adeline

viewwing said:


> How do u like using the epi petite noe? Is it easy to use? Do u find the broad base cumbersome?


The base is not too broad as mine is a BB, and it has a middle divider .I find it is a bit too deep but it’s manageable


----------



## 23adeline

Casual Sunday with my modified and beatified Noe pouch


----------



## MaseratiMomma

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My mom - she's been feeling a bit down lately and I wanted to lift her spirits with a new bag. You can't see it but she's smiling and happy modeling her new bag  She likes the small print side.
> 
> View attachment 4771554


So sweet


----------



## Love_N_Lune

DrTootr said:


> So I was lucky enough to pick up my Louis Vuitton x NIGO Pocket Organiser yesterday here in Dubai. I just love it, it's from the recent Virgil Abloh x Nigo collab and I think it’s a really functional yet unisex piece as well.
> 
> I also picked up this cute but unexpected purchase of the new LV ABC Bracelet from the womans collection, which is customisable with each individual letters of up to 8 characters I believe, so I went for my name DONNA but I put a heart in place of the ‘O’.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share x
> 
> View attachment 4770876
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770877


Love all of this. Art piece is tres cool.


----------



## bfly

Picking up breakfast on Sunday morning.


----------



## missconvy

DrTootr said:


> I wish, I am actually craving a donut right now
> 
> But it's actually a ceramic donut art piece, I picked it up in a South African Art gallery in _Franschhoek _at the start of this year on one of our getaways.
> 
> The full details are: Louis Vuitton Donut by Ruben & Eva. Hope this helps.


Ah very cool! Love the Chanel one too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## debsmith

Shelly50 said:


> Is that a Speedy 30 or Speedy 35?


Hi! It's a 30!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

LOUIS VUITTON Neverfull MM
Monogram Fuschia interior


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Taking this beauty out to the mall !!!


----------



## DrTootr

Love_N_Lune said:


> Love all of this. Art piece is tres cool.



Thanks a bunch @Love_N_Lune


----------



## DrTootr

missconvy said:


> Ah very cool! Love the Chanel one too. Thanks for sharing!



You're so welcome @missconvy and have a great day x


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I got lucky buying California Dream on a whim (ahem *packaging) lol. It’s my other beachy/summery fave Light Blue’s cousin, with a citrus twist
> Happy weekend to all!
> 
> View attachment 4770520


What do you think of the scent?? I love it but it seems hard to capture the scent because it's mild,  I have to spray it 4x if compared to Les Sables Roses.


----------



## balen.girl

Pochette Metis & Summer Winter Bandeau..


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines BB


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Taking this beauty out to the mall !!!
> 
> View attachment 4772108


What a beautiful bag and picture!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

littleblackbag said:


> Ooh I love these and would buy one or all in a heartbeat!


Thank you. Now all I have to do is convince LV to make them! Hahaha!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Sunshine mama said:


> What a beautiful bag and picture!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MrsMBunboxing said:


> What do you think of the scent?? I love it but it seems hard to capture the scent because it's mild,  I have to spray it 4x if compared to Les Sables Roses.


I love it. To me it’s very strong & lingering but never gives me a headache by the end of the day, like some perfumes do. I think I’m sensitive to bad scents lol, so this gives it the final check of approval. Staying power is identical to Burberry Body. D&g LB is much lighter (half the duration IMO).

I think following perfume wearing ‘rules’ helps. The first time I wore with 1 spritz on an inner wrist then lightly dab the other side & onto collar (3 bare points on skin). Never rub your wrists together forcefully, it breaks down the perfume. Lasted this way on me until bedtime, I could smell it everywhere I went. Another method that works for me is spritzing at an angle 45• above & in front of you, then doing a whirl into its scented atmosphere Hope these tips help!


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Speedy looks cute on you I love the sandals too!
> 
> TY kindly B
> 
> > >
> 
> ———————————————
> 
> I tried an alternative classier look today but my selfie game sucks. It’s always so fuzzy
> 
> View attachment 4754312


So chic! Love it!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

eena1230 said:


> So chic! Love it!


TY Eena  Have a fab summer week ahead!


----------



## balen.girl

Pochette Metis, Bandeau and Rosalie.


----------



## 23adeline

Spring Street today


----------



## LuxMommy




----------



## Love_N_Lune

First day out


----------



## TangerineKandy

Yesterday!


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Metis getting ready to go home after first day to work


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Pochette Metis getting ready to go home after first day to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774784


Oh this combo is very pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LuxMommy said:


> View attachment 4773847


This beautiful bag reminds me of strawberry icecream!


----------



## Vlad

TangerineKandy said:


> Yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 4773887



Fun fact, I was born in Prague and still a Czech citizen to this day! Also, @Megs has the same Pochette Metis.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Vlad said:


> Fun fact, I was born in Prague and still a Czech citizen to this day! Also, @Megs has the same Pochette Metis.


That is so interesting!!! Thank you for sharing! I'm really enjoying this book so far!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy July 1st everyone!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My new to me Monogram Jokes! Love it


----------



## Dashlyyy

Stepped out to get banana bread because not even lockdown will get me to make homemade banana bread.

 Happy Canada  Day, fellow Canadians.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Dashlyyy said:


> Stepped out to get banana bread because not even lockdown will get me to make homemade banana bread.
> 
> Happy Canada  Day, fellow Canadians.


Banana bread is what I miss the most about Starbucks right now!!

Happy Canada Day, northern friends


----------



## travelbliss

Carrieshaver said:


> My new to me Monogram Jokes! Love it
> 
> View attachment 4775131



Your photo reminded me how beautiful these bags are...I remember they were sold out overnight when first released.  The colors on yours are divine.  Congrats!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Today’s snapshot is cutie PS as I wait for my Trio eclipse +charm order. Can’t wait for this gorgeous mermaid charm to arrive


----------



## balen.girl

Today with my first LV shoes. It is very comfortable and I can’t believe it is 7 years old now. I wear often for weekend and working days too. No defect or whatsoever. Super good investment.


----------



## LastLouieIswear

ivyvid said:


> Just finished transferring my stuffs to my new to me zippy wallet
> View attachment 3384398


Reallllly pretty


----------



## cheidel

DrTootr said:


> So I was lucky enough to pick up my Louis Vuitton x NIGO Pocket Organiser yesterday here in Dubai. I just love it, it's from the recent Virgil Abloh x Nigo collab and I think it’s a really functional yet unisex piece as well.
> 
> I also picked up this cute but unexpected purchase of the new LV ABC Bracelet from the womans collection, which is customisable with each individual letters of up to 8 characters I believe, so I went for my name DONNA but I put a heart in place of the ‘O’.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share x
> 
> View attachment 4770876
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770877


Very pretty!


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> Casual Sunday with my modified and beatified Noe pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771623
> 
> View attachment 4771624


Very chic!! Love it!


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> Capucines BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772714


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

It’s still hard to believe Miss 40 is 30 years old now!  So, I took her out after four months to polish the tarnished hardware, condition her, and took her for a ride. Now she’s happy!


----------



## balen.girl

cheidel said:


> It’s still hard to believe Miss 40 is 30 years old now!  So, I took her out after four months to polish the tarnished hardware, condition her, and took her for a ride. Now she’s happy!
> 
> View attachment 4775665
> View attachment 4775666
> View attachment 4775667


Wow.. Congratulations..


----------



## lvbananas

23adeline said:


> Casual Sunday with my modified and beatified Noe pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771623
> 
> View attachment 4771624



I'm not one who likes DIY things or even using the toiletry 26 as a clutch. But this is so cool and looks lovely!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Still madly in love with all things vintage.


----------



## mrs.JC

My long day begins with dropping my fur babies off to doggie boarding.  Going to miss my pups.  At least I have my trusty PA to keep me company.


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh this combo is very pretty!


Thanks! I love this combo and love the braided handle


----------



## 23adeline

lvbananas said:


> I'm not one who likes DIY things or even using the toiletry 26 as a clutch. But this is so cool and looks lovely!


Thanks ! I bought this Noe pouch after knowing D rings could be easily added to convert it to a sling bag, and I need a carefree crossbody bag occasionally. That Dauphine charm came just in time because I thought I need a short handle too 



cheidel said:


> Very chic!! Love it!


Thanks! Surprisingly it holds a lot.


----------



## 23adeline

Still using Pochette Metis today because I was a bit lazy to change bag .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Still madly in love with all things vintage.
> 
> View attachment 4775754


This is a nice design,  and the patina is perfect!


----------



## OCMomof3

cheidel said:


> It’s still hard to believe Miss 40 is 30 years old now!  So, I took her out after four months to polish the tarnished hardware, condition her, and took her for a ride. Now she’s happy!
> 
> View attachment 4775665
> View attachment 4775666
> View attachment 4775667


Fabulous!  This is a testament to the quality of vintage LV!


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

My new to me, Eva clutch was an easy choice for todays errands! Love her so much already


----------



## TangerineKandy

23adeline said:


> Still using Pochette Metis today because I was a bit lazy to change bag .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775922
> View attachment 4775923


I wish they'd do an empreinte PM in the same caramel colour as your strap, handle and luggage tag on your bag!


----------



## Tayoa10

My most priced bag. Afraid to wear it!


----------



## balen.girl

Hot chocolate, coffee, brownies and Neverfull.. Just perfect to start the day..


----------



## thewave1969

Tayoa10 said:


> My most priced bag. Afraid to wear it!
> 
> View attachment 4776533


Fabulous!!! Wear it now!


----------



## baghabitz34

Tayoa10 said:


> My most priced bag. Afraid to wear it!
> 
> View attachment 4776533


Wowza! What a stunning piece!


----------



## cheidel

OCMomof3 said:


> Fabulous!  This is a testament to the quality of vintage LV!


Thank you!  I’m always shopping for Vintage LV bags.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Playing with my pinks this evening. Happy Thursday LV friends!


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Playing with my pinks this evening. Happy Thursday LV friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776631
> View attachment 4776632


Everything is so pretty in pink!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

musiclover said:


> Everything is so pretty in pink!


Thanks so much ML  It’s so nice to see you again

It was hard to capture shades accurately but I tried my best. Speedy is most accurate in second pic


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks so much ML  It’s so nice to see you again
> 
> It was hard to capture shades accurately but I tried my best. Speedy is most accurate in second pic


Hi  Louis, I've been winding things up at work and trying to check in when I can.  I'm on holiday now so I look forward to reading much more.

I have greatly admired your beautiful Starbucks cups and all their lovely shiny-ness!  Are those more for cold drinks compared to a hot coffee?  I'm not a very adventurous Starbucks customer but it sure all sounds delicious!

I love all your pinks, and your Speedy is such a beauty (I am a Speedy fan myself).  You did a wonderful job with your photography!  I really like your passport holder with those lovely pink "stickers."  You have such a nice range of pink things from your Escale Speedy, to the monogram agenda with pink and the DA with the water rose.  Louis Vuitton does a lovely job with all their pink items, don't they?


----------



## MeBagaholic

My PA mono made it into a crossbody.
Coffee run


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

musiclover said:


> Hi  Louis, I've been winding things up at work and trying to check in when I can.  I'm on holiday now so I look forward to reading much more.
> 
> I have greatly admired your beautiful Starbucks cups and all their lovely shiny-ness!  Are those more for cold drinks compared to a hot coffee?  I'm not a very adventurous Starbucks customer but it sure all sounds delicious!
> 
> I love all your pinks, and your Speedy is such a beauty (I am a Speedy fan myself).  You did a wonderful job with your photography!  I really like your passport holder with those lovely pink "stickers."  You have such a nice range of pink things from your Escale Speedy, to the monogram agenda with pink and the DA with the water rose.  Louis Vuitton does a lovely job with all their pink items, don't they?


You’re too kind  Wishing the best holiday break, my _melodic_ friend!


----------



## balen.girl

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Playing with my pinks this evening. Happy Thursday LV friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776631
> View attachment 4776632


I love your pink collection..


----------



## Iamminda

+1 what @musiclover said . Love your perfect pretty pinks, sweet V . 



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Playing with my pinks this evening. Happy Thursday LV friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776631
> View attachment 4776632


----------



## LuxMommy

Sunshine mama said:


> This beautiful bag reminds me of strawberry icecream!


 it is really yummy indeed!


----------



## LuxMommy

It may be just a Nissan, but it is always wearing Louis


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Playing with my pinks this evening. Happy Thursday LV friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776631
> View attachment 4776632


Everything about this!!!!!!! IS BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> It’s still hard to believe Miss 40 is 30 years old now!  So, I took her out after four months to polish the tarnished hardware, condition her, and took her for a ride. Now she’s happy!
> 
> View attachment 4775665
> View attachment 4775666
> View attachment 4775667


Such a beautifully aged bag! Love your mask too.


----------



## 23adeline

Using this Damier Optic Cuir today, my girl said it looks like checkerboard cookies


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you kindly, sweet ladies!   @balen.girl  @Iamminda  @Sunshine mama

Oops sorry @musiclover, I sped through your post & didn’t get to answer your question: SB cold cups are great! They’re multipurpose for active lifestyles ie. I love walking to the gym with them in summertime (filled with ice water) then refuelling on SB iced coffee that’s conveniently beside my gym. Lol lucky setup for me. Since Canada is basically 6 months deep freeze, 6 months sweltering heat, both cold cups & tumblers are excellent investments IMO Please share with us if you get one!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy 4th of July to you, our American friends


----------



## Tayoa10

baghabitz34 said:


> Wowza! What a stunning piece!


Thank you


----------



## Bumbles

Lo


DrTootr said:


> So I was lucky enough to pick up my Louis Vuitton x NIGO Pocket Organiser yesterday here in Dubai. I just love it, it's from the recent Virgil Abloh x Nigo collab and I think it’s a really functional yet unisex piece as well.
> 
> I also picked up this cute but unexpected purchase of the new LV ABC Bracelet from the womans collection, which is customisable with each individual letters of up to 8 characters I believe, so I went for my name DONNA but I put a heart in place of the ‘O’.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share x
> 
> View attachment 4770876
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770877


Love the PO. Do you use it as a card holder, mini wallet? Do you find it functional?


----------



## debsmith

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> _Hello heels!_ Love it, Deb. You look great


 Just saw your post. Thank you!!


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you kindly, sweet ladies!   @balen.girl  @Iamminda  @Sunshine mama
> 
> Oops sorry @musiclover, I sped through your post & didn’t get to answer your question: SB cold cups are great! They’re multipurpose for active lifestyles ie. I love walking to the gym with them in summertime (filled with ice water) then refuelling on SB iced coffee that’s conveniently beside my gym. Lol lucky setup for me. Since Canada is basically 6 months deep freeze, 6 months sweltering heat, both cold cups & tumblers are excellent investments IMO Please share with us if you get one!


Aw, thank you Louis!

I will have to look into getting one of those pretty cups!  I do enjoy an iced latte or passion tea lemonade in the warmer weather which sound like the right kinds of drinks for a SB cold cup.  Thanks for the tip!  I'll post a picture when I find the right one .

I just use my SB recyclable cups on a daily basis.  I have yet to find a comfortable tumbler for my hands which are small.

I'm in Canada, too!  But our weather this week has been terrible.  Right now it's still pouring rain.  Canada Day was very cloudy and drab.  I'm waiting for the summer heat!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Sunshine mama said:


> This is a nice design,  and the patina is perfect!


Thank you @Sunshine mama !


----------



## EmmJay

Trio Pochette without the key pouch.


----------



## Starbux32

EmmJay said:


> Trio Pochette without the key pouch.
> 
> View attachment 4777543


Those shoes, that background, the trio messenger! My friend, you've done again, lol! Flawless!


----------



## EmmJay

Starbux32 said:


> Those shoes, that background, the trio messenger! My friend, you've done again, lol! Flawless!


Thank you! How are you liking your trio Pochette?


----------



## Starbux32

EmmJay said:


> Thank you! How are you liking your trio Pochette?


You're welcome, I'm loving it, going to take it out again soon!


----------



## bigverne28

EmmJay said:


> Trio Pochette without the key pouch.
> 
> View attachment 4777543



You’re so tempting me with this piece. Lol!

Oh and I love your mask. Coordination is on point!


----------



## bfly

EmmJay said:


> Trio Pochette without the key pouch.
> 
> View attachment 4777543



You looked great. Now you’re making want the trio, however I might want to wait till the wave version comes.


----------



## PamK

EmmJay said:


> Trio Pochette without the key pouch.
> 
> View attachment 4777543


Your trio and whole look is awesome as usual EmmJay!! ❤️


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Tayoa10 said:


> My most priced bag. Afraid to wear it!
> 
> View attachment 4776533


You have to wear it!! Don't be afraid, ostrich leather can last an entire lifetime, it'll be fine! And you'll look amazing.


----------



## fyn72

Out running errand this Saturday morning first time using speedy b 25


----------



## fyn72

Tayoa10 said:


> My most priced bag. Afraid to wear it!
> 
> View attachment 4776533


Wow! Amazing! You must wear it!


----------



## balen.girl

Have a nice weekend everyone..


----------



## balen.girl

fyn72 said:


> Out running errand this Saturday morning first time using speedy b 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777698


Nice bag.. Thinking to get one in DE for rainy days..


----------



## mrs.JC

Sorry in advance for the photo spam. Went to Kansas City’s Union Station and Science City today with hubby and took my new Mono Neverfull MM on a little adventure.

























Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## EmmJay

bigverne28 said:


> You’re so tempting me with this piece. Lol!
> 
> Oh and I love your mask. Coordination is on point!


Thank you! Mask is by Demestik on Instagram.


----------



## EmmJay

bfly said:


> You looked great. Now you’re making want the trio, however I might want to wait till the wave version comes.


Thank you. I think the new wave trio will be much smaller and only two pieces.


----------



## EmmJay

PamK said:


> Your trio and whole look is awesome as usual EmmJay!! ❤️


Thank you Pam! ❤️


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

balen.girl said:


> Have a nice weekend everyone..
> View attachment 4777731


Wow ~_* Beauty and the Beach  *_


mrs.JC said:


> Sorry in advance for the photo spam. Went to Kansas City’s Union Station and Science City today with hubby and took my new Mono Neverfull MM on a little adventure.
> 
> View attachment 4777742
> 
> View attachment 4777743
> 
> View attachment 4777744
> 
> View attachment 4777745
> 
> View attachment 4777746
> View attachment 4777747
> 
> View attachment 4777748
> 
> View attachment 4777750
> 
> View attachment 4777751
> 
> View attachment 4777752
> 
> View attachment 4777753
> 
> View attachment 4777754
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


I love every pic! LV bags are so fitting in these travel & historic settings, so rich in history themselves, then showcased with beautiful architecture to boot. I feel like I took a road trip there with your NF lol. Thanks for sharing


musiclover said:


> Aw, thank you Louis!
> 
> I will have to look into getting one of those pretty cups!  I do enjoy an iced latte or passion tea lemonade in the warmer weather which sound like the right kinds of drinks for a SB cold cup.  Thanks for the tip!  I'll post a picture when I find the right one .
> 
> I just use my SB recyclable cups on a daily basis.  I have yet to find a comfortable tumbler for my hands which are small.
> 
> I'm in Canada, too!  But our weather this week has been terrible.  Right now it's still pouring rain.  Canada Day was very cloudy and drab.  I'm waiting for the summer heat!


My pleasure! Cheers to a fellow Canadian who loves LV  Have a great weekend ML


----------



## Tayoa10

fyn72 said:


> Wow! Amazing! You must wear it!


So scared of get it stained!  I need to get over it and just do it. YOLO!


----------



## Tayoa10

ccbaggirl89 said:


> You have to wear it!! Don't be afraid, ostrich leather can last an entire lifetime, it'll be fine! And you'll look amazing.





fyn72 said:


> Wow! Amazing! You must wear it!





fyn72 said:


> Wow! Amazing! You must wear it!


Thanks so much. Good to know!  I have to just do it!


----------



## balen.girl

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow ~_* Beauty and the Beach *_


I like it.. Beauty and the Beach..


----------



## JanLo31

With my Pochette Florentine.
My new go to bag


----------



## EveyB

EmmJay said:


> Trio Pochette without the key pouch.
> 
> View attachment 4777543


Gorgeous as always! And wonderful background!


----------



## bfly

Celebrating 4th of July


----------



## ifahima

Currently using as a baby bag


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Epi Noé


----------



## 23adeline

The LV Arch, it’s not fancy but I find it attractive and fall in love at the first sight  
Basically I didn’t ask the price when I saw it at LV Heathrow , I told the CA immediately that I’m buying it .


----------



## DrTootr

Bumbles said:


> Lo
> 
> Love the PO. Do you use it as a card holder, mini wallet? Do you find it functional?



Hey @Bumbles I'm using it more as a mini wallet if you will, I find the different slots are great for organising my cards and I always like having a card slot on the back of my SLG's where possible. At the moment I put my cash/notes along with 8 cards, they all fit really well and no stretching the SLG. I could maybe fit more but have not needed to as yet. I hope this is helpful and if you need to know anything else just let me know.


----------



## DrTootr

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you so much @cheidel


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today, I decided to use something I can just wash off for peace of mind.
Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Epi Noé
> View attachment 4778327


Such a stunning red!


----------



## couturequeen

Taking the Trunk Wallet to an appointment.


----------



## Sunshine mama

couturequeen said:


> Taking the Trunk Wallet to an appointment.
> 
> View attachment 4778663
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778664


This is really chic!


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow ~_* Beauty and the Beach *_
> 
> I love every pic! LV bags are so fitting in these travel & historic settings, so rich in history themselves, then showcased with beautiful architecture to boot. I feel like I took a road trip there with your NF lol. Thanks for sharing
> 
> My pleasure! Cheers to a fellow Canadian who loves LV  Have a great weekend ML


You, too,  Louis!  It's sunny today so got a chance to go out into the garden and putter.  Hopefully this means the beginning of a (short) Canadian summer!


----------



## musiclover

fyn72 said:


> Out running errand this Saturday morning first time using speedy b 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777698


Love this bag and charm!


----------



## bfly

Playing around with the bandeu trying bow style for my pm.


----------



## mrs.JC

Last day in Kansas City. Celebrated July 4th at the WWI museum.
















Spent the night watching war movies.. Midway, Dunkirk and 1917 too.


----------



## thewave1969

mrs.JC said:


> Last day in Kansas City. Celebrated July 4th at the WWI museum.
> 
> View attachment 4778705
> 
> View attachment 4778706
> 
> View attachment 4778707
> 
> View attachment 4778708
> 
> View attachment 4778709
> 
> View attachment 4778710
> 
> View attachment 4778712
> 
> 
> Spent the night watching war movies.. Midway, Dunkirk and 1917 too.


Beautiful photos and beautiful bag!


----------



## EmmJay

EveyB said:


> Gorgeous as always! And wonderful background!


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## EmmJay

Today with Felicie.


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, I decided to use something I can just wash off for peace of mind.
> Happy 4th of July!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778635
> View attachment 4778666


Gosh, my friend, you are so incredibly creative with these little bags!!! You're awesome!!


----------



## Venessa84

My companion for the 4th!


----------



## 23adeline

Farewell to my Capucines MM and Alma Malletage PM 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Sent them back to LV this afternoon .
Top up a small amount to get a necklace , my CA said if she is not mistaken, LV could add the necklace slightly longer FOC, so she is sending the necklace to repair centre for adding.


	

		
			
		

		
	
Just trying this to take picture, the  colour is so yummy .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Gosh, my friend, you are so incredibly creative with these little bags!!! You're awesome!!


Well, you are incredible sweet!!! Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Farewell to my Capucines MM and Alma Malletage PM
> View attachment 4778950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent them back to LV this afternoon .
> Top up a small amount to get a necklace , my CA said if she is not mistaken, LV could add the necklace slightly longer FOC, so she is sending the necklace to repair centre for adding.
> View attachment 4779011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying this to take picture, the  colour is so yummy .


Oh my goodness! I think that is my favorite teal bag of all time!!! It's so darn cute!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Well, you are incredible sweet!!! Thank you.


You're welcome!


----------



## cheidel

Love it


Sunshine mama said:


> Today, I decided to use something I can just wash off for peace of mind.
> Happy 4th of July!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778635
> View attachment 4778666


Lovely !


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a beautifully aged bag! Love your mask too.


Thanks so much!  On the hunt for a Vintage Speedy 35 now!


----------



## mrs.JC

Holiday road trip over.  Headed home.


----------



## cheidel

mrs.JC said:


> Holiday road trip over.  Headed home.
> 
> View attachment 4779139


Very pretty travel companions!


----------



## cheidel

fyn72 said:


> Out running errand this Saturday morning first time using speedy b 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777698


Gorgeous!  Lovely hands free companion!


----------



## cheidel

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Epi Noé
> View attachment 4778327


Beautiful pop of color!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Trio Pochette without the key pouch.
> 
> View attachment 4777543


Sporty and classy!    Love your mask too!!!!


----------



## Bagologist

Venessa84 said:


> My companion for the 4th!
> View attachment 4778903


Love it! I have the sneakers, I just need the bag!!!


----------



## BunnyLady4

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Speedy looks cute on you I love the sandals too!
> 
> TY kindly B
> 
> > >
> 
> ———————————————
> 
> I tried an alternative classier look today but my selfie game sucks. It’s always so fuzzy
> 
> View attachment 4754312


Clever & adorable!


----------



## BunnyLady4

cheidel said:


> Ms GM hasn’t been out in three months, and she’s all cinched up today enjoying the ride!
> View attachment 4758791
> View attachment 4758792


Looove that pop of red!!


----------



## BunnyLady4

Sunshine mama said:


> Is it crazy to think this fraisier cake looks good with this Alma BB?
> View attachment 4765110
> View attachment 4765149


Not sure which I’d reach for first!  (JK - the bag, of course!)


----------



## BunnyLady4

Tayoa10 said:


> My most priced bag. Afraid to wear it!
> 
> View attachment 4776533


What a treasure!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, I decided to use something I can just wash off for peace of mind.
> Happy 4th of July!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778635
> View attachment 4778666


Hope you’re Fourth of July was fantastic SM! Love the practicality of this bag & SLG combo - that neon yellow just makes me so happy


----------



## fyn72

Carefree weekend bag the Saintonge, hardly ever see any on tpf? So light and comfortable


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hope you’re Fourth of July was fantastic SM! Love the practicality of this bag & SLG combo - that neon yellow just makes me so happy


Thank you. Hope your weekend was sweet and wonderful!


----------



## 1LV

EmmJay said:


> Today with Felicie.
> 
> View attachment 4778718


Too cute shoes!


----------



## balen.girl

Monogram Monday..


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @cheidel and @1LV ❤️❤️


----------



## Jessiepie

Just got this baby in today, after months of refreshing the page. immediately had to take her out for lunch ❤


----------



## mrs.JC

Jessiepie said:


> Just got this baby in today, after months of refreshing the page. immediately had to take her out for lunch ❤
> 
> View attachment 4779557
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779558
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779559



Beautiful!  Especially with the DE strap.


----------



## EveyB

Jessiepie said:


> Just got this baby in today, after months of refreshing the page. immediately had to take her out for lunch ❤
> 
> View attachment 4779557
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779558
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779559


Your cat is so cute! And congrats on your new item!


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> Carefree weekend bag the Saintonge, hardly ever see any on tpf? So light and comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779311
> View attachment 4779312


It really is cute and lightweight and practical! I found the strap to be too flimsy, maybe others were held back from buying by this, too.


----------



## snibor

This old lady has been thru
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 the ringer but after all these years, I still love it!  Oh how times have changed.  I literally walked into the store and bought it (no stalking necessary). It was $500 at that time and the strap was extra $200.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Tivoli PM! Beautiful bag but not sure if I’m feeling it.


----------



## mrs.JC

Carrieshaver said:


> Tivoli PM! Beautiful bag but not sure if I’m feeling it.



You look beautiful.  The Tivoli PM/GM is one of the most stunning bags, but I felt the same way when I wore it in the past.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

mrs.JC said:


> You look beautiful.  The Tivoli PM/GM is one of the most stunning bags, but I felt the same way when I wore it in the past.


Thank you! It’s a bit on the smaller side than I expected. I usually wear such bigger bags, so That’s why I probably feel off about it. It holds a lot for the size its size though in my opinion. Such a stunning bag. LV just doesn’t make bags like this anymore so I’m just so torn about keeping it or letting it go.


----------



## baghabitz34

23adeline said:


> Farewell to my Capucines MM and Alma Malletage PM
> View attachment 4778950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent them back to LV this afternoon .
> Top up a small amount to get a necklace , my CA said if she is not mistaken, LV could add the necklace slightly longer FOC, so she is sending the necklace to repair centre for adding.
> View attachment 4779011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying this to take picture, the  colour is so yummy .


What’s wrong with the Capucines & the Alma?


----------



## M_Butterfly

Carrieshaver said:


> Thank you! It’s a bit on the smaller side than I expected. I usually wear such bigger bags, so That’s why I probably feel off about it. It holds a lot for the size its size though in my opinion. Such a stunning bag. LV just doesn’t make bags like this anymore so I’m just so torn about keeping it or letting it go.


  I had one and although I regretted selling it, I had the same feeling of not being ever a 100% sure about it.  It does hold a lot.


----------



## 23adeline

Visited a marble and granite quarry & manufacturer to buy some marble & granite with City Steamer Mini 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Also visited the famous Concubine Lane


----------



## 23adeline

baghabitz34 said:


> What’s wrong with the Capucines & the Alma?


The glazing melted. This Capucines is my second piece , I exchanged my first piece few years ago . And the Alma , I sent back for repair few years ago but the glazing melted again .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy mono Monday all. A snippet of LV & chai - thinking of you @Starbux32


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

snibor said:


> This old lady has been thru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ringer but after all these years, I still love it!  Oh how times have changed.  I literally walked into the store and bought it (no stalking necessary). It was $500 at that time and the strap was extra $200.


How fab! I wish I could travel back in time to see LV like that lol. Love those biker jeans on you too


----------



## ggirl

Carrieshaver said:


> Tivoli PM! Beautiful bag but not sure if I’m feeling it.
> 
> View attachment 4779686


I love this bag!!


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mono Monday all. A snippet of LV & chai - thinking of you @Starbux32
> View attachment 4779809


Yeay, had mine this morning! Hope you enjoyed yours, darling friend!!!


----------



## fyn72

Mmm


Jessiepie said:


> Just got this baby in today, after months of refreshing the page. immediately had to take her out for lunch ❤
> 
> View attachment 4779557
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779558
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779559


Congrats! Finally got lucky, I know how rarely they come up! Love it with the de strap too


----------



## shesaiddestroy

I’ve been wearing my Bond street bb nonstop, so carefree and lovely


----------



## fyn72

EveyB said:


> It really is cute and lightweight and practical! I found the strap to be too flimsy, maybe others were held back from buying by this, too.


Oh? I find the strap great? Very comfortable, maybe it's the length on some people as it's not adgustable.. Perfect length on me and I'm 5'3


----------



## balen.girl

Pochette Metis in action..


----------



## sunnybrii

My MultiPochette at Glass beach, over the weekend.


----------



## baghabitz34

23adeline said:


> The glazing melted. This Capucines is my second piece , I exchanged my first piece few years ago . And the Alma , I sent back for repair few years ago but the glazing melted again .


Aww, sorry to hear that. Hopefully LV is properly taking care of the situation.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Starbux32 said:


> Yeay, had mine this morning! Hope you enjoyed yours, darling friend!!!


Lol thanks sweet SB, it was absolutely delish!! Happy you got your fix too


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

sunnybrii said:


> My MultiPochette at Glass beach, over the weekend.
> View attachment 4780223
> View attachment 4780224


How gorgeous! Both your MP and crisp Glass beach are stunning  TFS 

Loving all the beach pics everyone has posted lately


----------



## HeartMyMJs

You're never too old for Hello Kitty!


----------



## balen.girl

HeartMyMJs said:


> You're never too old for Hello Kitty!
> View attachment 4780336


Aah so cute !


----------



## HeartMyMJs

balen.girl said:


> Aah so cute !


Thank you!


----------



## fyn72

Brunch with my daughter, mother and nan


----------



## bigverne28

fyn72 said:


> Brunch with my daughter, mother and nan
> View attachment 4780507
> View attachment 4780508



Just lovely. The food too!


----------



## bfly

Picking up my fave ice capp from Tim Hortons otw home from work.


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> How gorgeous! Both your MP and crisp Glass beach are stunning  TFS
> 
> Loving all the beach pics everyone has posted lately


Thank you!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

fyn72 said:


> Brunch with my daughter, mother and nan
> View attachment 4780507
> View attachment 4780508


Beautiful bag!!


----------



## sunnybrii

fyn72 said:


> Brunch with my daughter, mother and nan
> View attachment 4780507
> View attachment 4780508


The bag, the food, the lattes....just perfection!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

bfly said:


> Picking up my fave ice capp from Tim Hortons otw home from work.
> 
> View attachment 4780607


Beautiful color!


----------



## bfly

HeartMyMJs said:


> Beautiful color!



Thank you.


----------



## 23adeline

Back to work after a happy day trip , using City Steamer Mini


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> Pochette Metis in action..
> View attachment 4780210


What a beautiful picture!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

balen.girl said:


> Pochette Metis in action..
> View attachment 4780210


So pretty!!


----------



## jenlynne25

LV Croisette at the nail salon! ❤️ I adore this bag!


----------



## cherrygloss

jenlynne25 said:


> LV Croisette at the nail salon! ❤ I adore this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4781115



I want this bag so badly! I only have two LV bags I really want and this is one of them! What a sweet little thing.


----------



## jenlynne25

cherrygloss said:


> I want this bag so badly! I only have two LV bags I really want and this is one of them! What a sweet little thing.


You know, I was thinking of doing a review on YouTube of this bag. There are not many reviews out there on this bag it’s just absolutely precious! It looks small but it’s so deceiving at how much it can actually hold. I use it as my every day bag during the summer. I switch over to my speedy for the winter months but I still use this one in for an evening out year round!  I highly recommend this bag!  I only have the speedy b25 and NF MM besides this one.


----------



## cherrygloss

jenlynne25 said:


> You know, I was thinking of doing a review on YouTube of this bag. There are not many reviews out there on this bag it’s just absolutely precious! It looks small but it’s so deceiving at how much it can actually hold. I use it as my every day bag during the summer. I switch over to my speedy for the winter months but I still use this one in for an evening out year round!  I highly recommend this bag!  I only have the speedy b25 and NF MM besides this one.



I would love a review! Please do let me know your channel!


----------



## jenlynne25

cherrygloss said:


> I would love a review! Please do let me know your channel!


JennyB -  I’ll do one tomorrow!


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> What a beautiful picture!


Thank you Sunshine mama..


----------



## balen.girl

Nice weather, so I need to take picture of my beautiful bag..


----------



## balen.girl

HeartMyMJs said:


> So pretty!!


Thank you my TPF friend..


----------



## balen.girl

jenlynne25 said:


> LV Croisette at the nail salon! ❤ I adore this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4781115


Enjoy your nail salon trip.
I never do my nails since Feb. Too scared to visit nail salon and now become lazy. I just cut it short.


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> Nice weather, so I need to take picture of my beautiful bag..
> View attachment 4781354


Of course you did! It's another beautiful picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jenlynne25 said:


> LV Croisette at the nail salon! ❤ I adore this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4781115


So cute!!!


----------



## cherrygloss

jenlynne25 said:


> JennyB -  I’ll do one tomorrow!



Awesome, I look forward to it!


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> Of course you did! It's another beautiful picture!


Thank you Sunshine.. Btw, I adore your nickname.. Great choice..


----------



## keokicat

23adeline said:


> Thanks ! I bought this Noe pouch after knowing D rings could be easily added to convert it to a sling bag, and I need a carefree crossbody bag occasionally. That Dauphine charm came just in time because I thought I need a short handle too
> 
> 
> Thanks! Surprisingly it holds a lot.



Can I ask what D rings did you use?  I’d like to do something similar.


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> Thank you Sunshine.. Btw, I adore your nickname.. Great choice..


HEHEHE! Thank you!


----------



## fyn72

Having a seat outside the post office


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Using this Christmas animation wallet for the first time.  Got this wallet last November from LV Place vendome in Paris!


----------



## balen.girl

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Using this Christmas animation wallet for the first time.  Got this wallet last November from LV Place vendome in Paris!
> 
> View attachment 4782295


So cute..!


----------



## Venessa84

From the other day while visiting my dear aunt with my bumbag


----------



## cheidel

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Still madly in love with all things vintage.
> 
> View attachment 4775754


Lovely, beautiful patina!  I’m a Vintage fan too!


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> The LV Arch, it’s not fancy but I find it attractive and fall in love at the first sight
> Basically I didn’t ask the price when I saw it at LV Heathrow , I told the CA immediately that I’m buying it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778328


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Today with Felicie.
> 
> View attachment 4778718


Cute, cute, cute!!!!


----------



## 23adeline

keokicat said:


> Can I ask what D rings did you use?  I’d like to do something similar.


 I’m using D rings with 18mm pin diameter , but I think you should get bigger than 18mm, because 18mm is tight fit.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
This pic is the silver version of the exact size that I’m using 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Put the pin from one hole to another hole on the other side . The pin is in between canvas and lining , so it will not perforate the lining .



Hope this helps. Enjoy yours!


----------



## 23adeline

Today’s work bag , Locky BB


----------



## keokicat

23adeline said:


> I’m using D rings with 18mm pin diameter , but I think you should get bigger than 18mm, because 18mm is tight fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is the silver version of the exact size that I’m using
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782522
> View attachment 4782523
> 
> Put the pin from one hole to another hole on the other side . The pin is in between canvas and lining , so it will not perforate the lining .
> View attachment 4782524
> View attachment 4782525
> 
> Hope this helps. Enjoy yours!



Thank you.  So the pin is almost 2 inches long (inside) or is the first pic centimeters?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

For mint lovers: they’ve restocked this suit on Zara.com, all sizes available
I’ve shared this pic already, added again for reference


----------



## 23adeline

keokicat said:


> Thank you.  So the pin is almost 2 inches long (inside) or is the first pic centimeters?


It’s cm, my pins (inside) are 18mm long. You should get something similar or longer. Longer is better, easier for you to put thru.


----------



## keokicat

23adeline said:


> It’s cm, my pins (inside) are 18mm long. You should get something similar or longer. Longer is better, easier for you to put thru.



How tall is the d-ring from the pin to the top?


----------



## 23adeline

keokicat said:


> How tall is the d-ring from the pin to the top?


The space from pin to the top is 25mm, the metal ring thickness on top is about 3mm


----------



## Sunshine mama

My jeune coin card holder is always going out 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
with me.


----------



## keokicat

23adeline said:


> The space from pin to the top is 25mm, the metal ring thickness on top is about 3mm


Thank you for all your help. I just found some on Amazon that I think may work.


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> For mint lovers: they’ve restocked this suit on Zara.com, all sizes available
> I’ve shared this pic already, added again for reference
> View attachment 4782568
> View attachment 4782567


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


+1!!!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> My jeune coin card holder is always going out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with me.


So PRETTY!


----------



## travelbliss

Taking Bumbag to the beach !


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> So PRETTY!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> For mint lovers: they’ve restocked this suit on Zara.com, all sizes available
> I’ve shared this pic already, added again for reference
> View attachment 4782568
> View attachment 4782567


Simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Happy Birthday miss Sakura!


----------



## Iamminda

+1 (or more) @MyBelongs to Louis 



Starbux32 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!





Sunshine mama said:


> Simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Starbux32 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!





Sunshine mama said:


> +1!!!





Iamminda said:


> +1 (or more) @MyBelongs to Louis


     I feel so lucky to have you as my tireless enablers lol. A terrific Thursday to you, sweet ladies!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

travelbliss said:


> Taking Bumbag to the beach !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783037


Nice  This is such a fun summer ensemble! Thumbs up for your mixing of Monogram + Versace. Slides are perfect in pink too. TFS


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Noir Artsy


----------



## ggirl

Carrieshaver said:


> Noir Artsy
> 
> View attachment 4783364


My friend has this bag. It's even more spectacular IRL!!


----------



## elenachoe

Today with my pa & 16mm mono strap & fendi pompom. HAPPY FRIDAY!


----------



## 23adeline

W Tote BB, I’m in love


----------



## dotty8

Zucnarf said:


> In love with Capu bb



Great outfit


----------



## 23adeline

Random group photo


----------



## miumiu2046

SakuraSakura said:


> Happy Birthday miss Sakura!
> 
> View attachment 4783180


Your cles is in such great shape still!  Sadly I missed this when it was first released.  All the ones pre-loved are really beat up.


----------



## fyn72

Waiting for coffee


----------



## elenachoe

fyn72 said:


> Waiting for coffee
> View attachment 4784421




Wow! So beautiful! Love the combination of mono & black treated leather combination!


----------



## Bella_L

fyn72 said:


> Waiting for coffee
> View attachment 4784421


What size is this one and how much does it fit?


----------



## Bella_L

Speedy 30


----------



## fyn72

Bella_L said:


> What size is this one and how much does it fit?


It’s the BB size, fits a lot!


----------



## 23adeline

Neo Noe


----------



## bfly

Happy mono weekend everyone. Finally using my rosalie wallet for the first time.


----------



## 23adeline

Vanity PM , getting ready to go to parents-in-law’s house tomorrow


----------



## jenlynne25

bfly said:


> Happy mono weekend everyone. Finally using my rosalie wallet for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 4784901


I love love love my Rosalie!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My new Nice Nano! So darn cute!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

LOUIS VUITTON Neverfull MM Monogram


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Carrieshaver said:


> Tivoli PM! Beautiful bag but not sure if I’m feeling it.
> 
> View attachment 4779686


Did you make a decision?
I’ve always been drawn to the Tivoli, it looks good on you.


----------



## missconvy

Mixing metals


----------



## fyn72

Heading out to meet up with daughter and son in law with Bond Street BB


----------



## balen.girl

Have a nice weekend everyone..


----------



## anonymousMDyelp

New to the forum. Been eyeing this piece for several years now. Decided and got this Christopher PM backpack a couple of days ago. Seen here sitting in my pride and joy!


----------



## elenachoe

fyn72 said:


> It’s the BB size, fits a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784654




love love!!! Absolutely love the combination of mono & blacj leather
Models that can have that options are
This sufflot, alma and what else? Love to check them out.


----------



## fyn72

elenachoe said:


> love love!!! Absolutely love the combination of mono & blacj leather
> Models that can have that options are
> This sufflot, alma and what else? Love to check them out.


Thanks! I love the combo too The speedy 30 world tour also you just have to choose on sticker like the alma bb. The Neonoe has a mono with black too.


----------



## miknarth

elenachoe said:


> love love!!! Absolutely love the combination of mono & blacj leather
> Models that can have that options are
> This sufflot, alma and what else? Love to check them out.


The Speedy and Bumbag World Tour also have this color option but you would have to pick at least one sticker. You can also search “macassar” or “monogram black” on the LV website and it will pop up with many many more options for you. They’re all beautiful bags. Only problem is choosing which one to buy!


----------



## 23adeline

Vanity PM


----------



## 23adeline

At my new house roof top with Neo Noe BB


----------



## EveyB

balen.girl said:


> Have a nice weekend everyone..
> View attachment 4785312


Beautiful! Do you mind me asking which beach that is?


----------



## 23adeline

Vanity PM at riverside fish farm


----------



## balen.girl

EveyB said:


> Beautiful! Do you mind me asking which beach that is?


Hi EveyB, we are not sure about the beach name. We were on a road trip yesterday and on our way back we saw this big rocks and just stop to take pictures..


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Trio Pochette without the key pouch.
> 
> View attachment 4777543


Love your whole outfit! May I ask where you got the dress?


----------



## shesaiddestroy

My 11 year old Speedy 35 still going strong!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Taking my new nigo keepall and my Horizon for a staycation at Waldorf !


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nice Nano with a short handle just hanging around


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Taking my new nigo keepall and my Horizon for a staycation at Waldorf !
> 
> View attachment 4785789


How was it staying at a hotel during these days?
Lovely bags BTW!


----------



## fyn72

Met up with my daughter for a coffee, we both share love of LV


----------



## Cathryn

riding in cars with preloved denim neo speedy.. lover her so


----------



## Cathryn

Wine tasting this afternoon with my new Wapity case


----------



## mrs.JC

Took my beauty out of her dust bag to admire her with her matching top handle.


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> My new Nice Nano! So darn cute!
> 
> View attachment 4784977
> View attachment 4784978


Very darn cute!


----------



## bbcerisette66

mrs.JC said:


> View attachment 4786318
> 
> Took my beauty out of her dust bag to admire her with her matching top handle.


I love the Néo Noé so much. Such a beautiful bag.


----------



## balen.girl

Afternoon snack..


----------



## balen.girl

fyn72 said:


> Met up with my daughter for a coffee, we both share love of LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786118


So nice of you and your daughter can share the same love.. I hope I can too when my girls grown up..


----------



## ifahima

Out with this cutie! I love using my speedy nano!


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> Afternoon snack..
> View attachment 4786609


Sorry if my eyes wandered away from your lovely key pouch! 
I'm drinking my morning coffee and saw your yumminess!


----------



## 23adeline

Back to work on Monday with Montaigne BB studs, using it because I need to bring quite a lot of things today


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> Sorry if my eyes wandered away from your lovely key pouch!
> I'm drinking my morning coffee and saw your yumminess!


Now is school holiday. Time to treat my kids while I am enjoying my coffee..


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Sunshine mama said:


> How was it staying at a hotel during these days?
> Lovely bags BTW!


Let's just say " I can't wait for this negativity to pass". Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Monogram Monday all! Hope you’re all staying cool & safe. I’m lucky AC let’s me rock my new blazer (cape style) lol
	

		
			
		

		
	




@Sunshine mama Ahhh  I’m loving all your fun pics with your new Nice!!! Congrats hun


----------



## baghabitz34

elenachoe said:


> love love!!! Absolutely love the combination of mono & blacj leather
> Models that can have that options are
> This sufflot, alma and what else? Love to check them out.


You can also get the Neo Noe in mono & black


----------



## DrTootr

Matching my freshly painted nails to my LV Duck today ...well sort of


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Alma is just as gorgeous with casual outfits as with more proper outfits, so she was my choice for todays errands


----------



## Sunshine mama

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Alma is just as gorgeous with casual outfits as with more proper outfits, so she was my choice for todays errands
> View attachment 4787043


You are so cute with that cute bag!


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Sunshine mama said:


> You are so cute with that cute bag!


Aww, how sweet of you! Thank you so much


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Matching my freshly painted nails to my LV Duck today ...well sort of
> 
> View attachment 4787019


I love this! And your nails!
And that donut!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Monogram Monday all! Hope you’re all staying cool & safe. I’m lucky AC let’s me rock my new blazer (cape style) lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786994
> 
> 
> @Sunshine mama Ahhh  I’m loving all your fun pics with your new Nice!!! Congrats hun


Thank you!
You're looking really suave today !!!
No pink????


----------



## Sunshine mama

My mono Monday contribution. 
Nice Nano again.


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this! And your nails!
> And that donut!!



Aww thanks a bunch @Sunshine mama and have a wonderful week x


----------



## mrs.JC

Admiring my PA sisters and badly wanting (but trying to resist hunting down) the elusive DE to complete my canvas trifecta...


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> My mono Monday contribution.
> Nice Nano again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787074
> View attachment 4787076



So cute and can seem to fit quite a bit for it's size x


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> So cute and can seem to fit quite a bit for it's size x


Thank you! It fits all I need except for my giant phone.


----------



## MmeM124

Relaxing on the third coast in Door County


----------



## SeattleGal93

Carried my latest score today - mono mini pochette! Love this cutie! Perfect for running a few errands. Still in awe that I found one!


----------



## Venessa84

Absolutely love this bumbag


----------



## neverenuf

Jessiepie said:


> Just got this baby in today, after months of refreshing the page. immediately had to take her out for lunch ❤
> 
> View attachment 4779557
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779558
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779559


Beautiful. Did you buy the longer strap?


----------



## CrazyCool01

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Alma is just as gorgeous with casual outfits as with more proper outfits, so she was my choice for todays errands
> View attachment 4787043


You are sooo beautiful ❤️


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

CrazyCool01 said:


> You are sooo beautiful ❤


Aww, how nice of you! Thank you so so much


----------



## Jessiepie

neverenuf said:


> Beautiful. Did you buy the longer strap?


Thank you so much! The strap is the 12 mm ebene one which you can buy seperately. I also use this with my other pochette and speedy 25 it’s very versatile.


----------



## bfly

mrs.JC said:


> View attachment 4787077
> 
> 
> Admiring my PA sisters and badly wanting (but trying to resist hunting down) the elusive DE to complete my canvas trifecta...



Hi there, I also just got PA in DA and wanted the gold chain to make crossbody. May I know where did you get yours? Will it tarnish? Is gold colour matching the gold hardware on the PA?  What length you recommend to make crossbody. TiA.


----------



## mrs.JC

bfly said:


> Hi there, I also just got PA in DA and wanted the gold chain to make crossbody. May I know where did you get yours? Will it tarnish? Is gold colour matching the gold hardware on the PA?  What length you recommend to make crossbody. TiA.



Hi    I ordered my chain on Amazon in January.  It hasn't tarnished much yet but it does have a metallic (coppery?) smell to it and I am not sure how to fix that yet (this just started).






						Amazon.com: WEICHUAN 47" DIY Iron Flat Chain Strap Handbag Chains Accessories Purse Straps Shoulder Cross Body Replacement Straps, with Metal Buckles (Gold)
					

Shop WEICHUAN at the Amazon Arts, Crafts & Sewing store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Save on everyday low prices.



					smile.amazon.com
				






Please don't mind my dirty/well loved PA... as you can see there is some tarnish on the U-clasp.  This is the only place on the chain that has any.



I wouldn't say the color matches exactly but it hasn't bothered me.

Also the links tend to move around, which is easy to fix but annoying. At $8 USD I don't mind it. It is a thick and sturdy chain, very pretty with some weight to it, and I would say the color is pretty good (you can judge for yourself).  It's 47" long.  I'm 5'2" so this is an acceptable crossbody length for me.  If you look at item review/customer photos other people have used the same chain for PA and like it.

MauttoHandbags (on Etsy) makes some nice chains but I didn't want to spend $50 and wait 3-4 weeks just to see if I liked the PA as a crossbody.  When I need a new chain I may try Mautto or just repurchase since this is very inexpensive.  Hope this helps!


----------



## bfly

mrs.JC said:


> Hi    I ordered my chain on Amazon in January.  It hasn't tarnished much yet but it does have a metallic (coppery?) smell to it and I am not sure how to fix that yet (this just started).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: WEICHUAN 47" DIY Iron Flat Chain Strap Handbag Chains Accessories Purse Straps Shoulder Cross Body Replacement Straps, with Metal Buckles (Gold)
> 
> 
> Shop WEICHUAN at the Amazon Arts, Crafts & Sewing store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Save on everyday low prices.
> 
> 
> 
> smile.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787725
> 
> Please don't mind my dirty/well loved PA... as you can see there is some tarnish on the U-clasp.  This is the only place on the chain that has any.
> 
> View attachment 4787730
> 
> I wouldn't say the color matches exactly but it hasn't bothered me.
> 
> Also the links tend to move around, which is easy to fix but annoying. At $8 USD I don't mind it. It is a thick and sturdy chain, very pretty with some weight to it, and I would say the color is okay (you can judge for yourself).  It's 47" long.  I'm 5'2" so this is an acceptable crossbody length for me.
> 
> MauttoHandbags (on Etsy) makes some nice chains but I didn't want to spend $50 and wait weeks to see if I liked the PA crossbody.  When I need a new chain I may try Mautto.  Hope this helps!



Thank you so much. I’ve been seeing some on both Amazon and etsy as well. Yes etsy price is more expensive, but I won’t mind as long as I can get higher quality one.


----------



## mrs.JC

bfly said:


> Thank you so much. I’ve been seeing some on both Amazon and etsy as well. Yes etsy price is more expensive, but I won’t mind as long as I can get higher quality one.



I am certain the Mautto one is far better quality.  For me it was about finding an inexpensive chain (that wouldn't take 2-4 weeks to arrive) to test drive the PA as a crossbody.


----------



## Wumzy

I am enjoying my LV Clemence wallet, 6-key holder and cardholder today. They are my fav SLGs.


----------



## SakuraSakura

We’re going thrifting! Monogram Neverfull MM and perforated cles!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> My mono Monday contribution.
> Nice Nano again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787074
> View attachment 4787076


Love you Nice Nano with the gold chain, SSM!  You've accessorized it so beautifully, inside and out!


----------



## musiclover

mrs.JC said:


> View attachment 4787077
> 
> 
> Admiring my PA sisters and badly wanting (but trying to resist hunting down) the elusive DE to complete my canvas trifecta...


Beautiful photo, Mrs.JC!  The sun is shining perfectly on your two beauties!


----------



## musiclover

Wumzy said:


> I am enjoying my LV Clemence wallet, 6-key holder and cardholder today. They are my fav SLGs.
> 
> View attachment 4787740


I love this photo!  We are twins on the Clemence wallet and I have a different LV cardholder.  I love your key pouch...something else to my Wish List!


----------



## 23adeline

Chain it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Love you Nice Nano with the gold chain, SSM!  You've accessorized it so beautifully, inside and out!


Thank you musiclover!
Here's another picture to show how small it is next to a card organizer. But it holds a lot.


----------



## DrTootr

Meet my newest Duck #quack


----------



## hers4eva

Oh my gosh  this photo is scrumptious 



Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you musiclover!
> Here's another picture to show how small it is next to a card organizer. But it holds a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788783


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Meet my newest Duck #quack
> 
> View attachment 4788838


Does the duck hold credit cards?


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> Oh my gosh  this photo is scrumptious


Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

Dauphine mini


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Yes, I’m addicted to watching Yellowstone  cowgirl in the city lol


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4789174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I’m addicted to watching Yellowstone  cowgirl in the city lol



What a cool shirt V . I had to look at it closely before seeing the horse .  Is this the Yellowstone show with Josh Holloway (am a huge fan of his )?


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> Does the duck hold credit cards?



Hey @Sunshine mama yes it does hold credit cards, I can fit between 5-7 with some cash notes. It can't fit things like airpods though, the width is not wide enough. I have a video showing what it can and can't fit so let me know if you want to see it in real life so to speak. Hope this helps you x


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> What a cool shirt V . I had to look at it closely before seeing the horse .  Is this the Yellowstone show with Josh Holloway (am a huge fan of his )?


Yes, it is - plus Kevin Costner and a phenomenal cast and crew. I love everyone. We’re into season 3 and it only gets better with every episode. Let’s hope they sign up for season 4!

Thanks for noticing my new horse top. Have a wonderful Wednesday, IM


----------



## SakuraSakura

We went for an evening stroll...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Ombré Artsy


----------



## Bella_L

Alma bb in black epi...I feel like this bag does not get the love it deserves. But I am a sucker for a black bag and this one hits the spot! She is so classy and cute =)


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you musiclover!
> Here's another picture to show how small it is next to a card organizer. But it holds a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788783


Hello SSM!  What a wonderful photo!    I love your sweet little Nice.  Your scarf is so pretty.  Those pinks really complement the monogram.


----------



## ggirl

Mini PA with Felicie chain!


----------



## fyn72

Saintonge today, waiting for a takeaway coffee. I’m  just running a couple of errands then back home again


----------



## Venessa84

No kids means the bumbag is fully protected


----------



## RVM

A long coffee break with my 12 year old SC. The rainbow  strap is from Marc Jacobs


----------



## balen.girl

Have a nice Friyay everyone..


----------



## 23adeline

Yesterday,CS Mini
	

		
			
		

		
	



Today , Pochette Metis


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Ombré Artsy


----------



## elenachoe

Today with my murakami pochette 
(& key pouch , ysl card holder)  happy friday!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Coffee run with my dressed up TP26 this Friday. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Coffee run with my dressed up TP26 this Friday. Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4790961


Two of my favorite things! LV and Starbucks!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Coffee run with my dressed up TP26 this Friday. Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4790961


Oh my!!! This TP26 is better dressed than I am!!!
It's soooo pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Yesterday,CS Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790858
> 
> Today , Pochette Metis
> View attachment 4790859


Love your PM so much!


----------



## bfly

ggirl said:


> Mini PA with Felicie chain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790293



Wish I have a felicie so I can use the chain for my both PA mono and azur.


----------



## ggirl

bfly said:


> Wish I have a felicie so I can use the chain for my both PA mono and azur.


Someone on this forum bought one from their SA as a replacement part.


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my!!! This TP26 is better dressed than I am!!!
> It's soooo pretty!


It's dressed better than me, too!!! Lol!!!


----------



## hers4eva

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Coffee run with my dressed up TP26 this Friday. Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4790961




That bow is precious


----------



## bfly

ggirl said:


> Someone on this forum bought one from their SA as a replacement part.



You mean that I can purchase the chain separately? If so that will be great.


----------



## Bella_L

bfly said:


> You mean that I can purchase the chain separately? If so that will be great.



I purchased the chain separate but it’s been years.


----------



## bfly

Bella_L said:


> I purchased the chain separate but it’s been years.



I will try ask my CA then. Thank you for the info.


----------



## ggirl

bfly said:


> You mean that I can purchase the chain separately? If so that will be great.


If I remember correctly the poster said it was $150 and it was ordered as a replacement part. It’s probably more now with all the price increases!! Hope you get one!


----------



## bfly

ggirl said:


> If I remember correctly the poster said it was $150 and it was ordered as a replacement part. It’s probably more now with all the price increases!! Hope you get one!



Thank you. I do hope so as I already texted my CA.


----------



## bfly

ggirl said:


> If I remember correctly the poster said it was $150 and it was ordered as a replacement part. It’s probably more now with all the price increases!! Hope you get one!



Updated, my CA said she can order it only if I have purchased a felice before and it showed on my account, unfortunately I don’t. Oh well, probably looking for alternative at etsy


----------



## Mariambagaholic

we love mini bags


----------



## tlamdang08

At the parking space waiting for groceries pickup service
Toiletry pouch 19


----------



## tlamdang08

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Coffee run with my dressed up TP26 this Friday. Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4790961


I love how you tied the bow onto it. Lovely!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Hey @Sunshine mama yes it does hold credit cards, I can fit between 5-7 with some cash notes. It can't fit things like airpods though, the width is not wide enough. I have a video showing what it can and can't fit so let me know if you want to see it in real life so to speak. Hope this helps you x


Thank you DrTootr!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mariambagaholic said:


> we love mini bags
> View attachment 4791276


Those 2 are gorgeous! I've never seen a Capucine with that handle. Is it comfortable to carry it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

No where to go today,  so my Nice Nano was just hanging around again.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Bella_L 
Your Alma BB looks so pristine!
Looks brand new and gorgeous!


----------



## Mariambagaholic

Sunshine mama said:


> Those 2 are gorgeous! I've never seen a Capucine with that handle. Is it comfortable to carry it?



thank you , it’s slightly uncomfortable but I can wear it cross body to be more comfortable

Here’s a link if anyone is interested in this bag!
https://eu.louisvuitton.com/eng-e1/products/capucines-mini-capucines-nvprod2130102v


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Starbux32 @Sunshine mama @hers4eva @tlamdang08 

Thanks so much LVoelies!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> No where to go today,  so my Nice Nano was just hanging around again.
> View attachment 4791349


 Omg your nano gets cuter every day, SM! Love this tassel look


----------



## ggirl

bfly said:


> Updated, my CA said she can order it only if I have purchased a felice before and it showed on my account, unfortunately I don’t. Oh well, probably looking for alternative at etsy


Ugh...that’s such a bummer- I’ve seen some from Etsy and they look identical but without the logo. Felicie has the “claw” Shape hook, but I don’t think that matters


----------



## Bella_L

Sunshine mama said:


> @Bella_L
> Your Alma BB looks so pristine!
> Looks brand new and gorgeous!


Thanks! I think the epi leather on this size and shape/structure really holds up nicely. I wear it often and take it with me on vacation and getaways too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Omg your nano gets cuter every day, SM! Love this tassel look


Thank you!


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Coffee run with my dressed up TP26 this Friday. Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4790961





Sunshine mama said:


> No where to go today,  so my Nice Nano was just hanging around again.
> View attachment 4791349


Ladies, thank you for all of this beautiful monogram and sweet and lovely pink!  Your photos are are so  happy and help me to take a few moments break from thinking about all that is happening in the world today.  Thank you for your time and effort.  It is so much appreciated.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Ladies, thank you for all of this beautiful monogram and sweet and lovely pink!  Your photos are are so  happy and help me to take a few moments break from thinking about all that is happening in the world today.  Thank you for your time and effort.  It is so much appreciated.


Awwww. That's very kind of you to say.
I'm glad that the photos made you happy even if just for a few moments during these stressful times!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Awwww. That's very kind of you to say.
> I'm glad that the photos made you happy during these stressful times!


I get so much enjoyment from your lovely photos, and all of the wonderful pictures our TPFers are posting.  Thank you for this happy distraction!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> I get so much enjoyment from your lovely photos, and all of the wonderful pictures our TPFers are posting.  Thank you for this happy distraction!


I enjoy your beautiful photos too!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> I enjoy your beautiful photos too!


Thank you, SSM!  I will have a small LV purchase to show next week when I pick it up.  I bought the Damier Azur Keep-It bracelet and I've just heard it's arrived at the store!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Friday!


----------



## fyn72

Out for breakfast after looking around antique stores


----------



## Iamminda

This is such a lovely picture with two dangling pretties .  I just  all your pretty bags and home decor .



Sunshine mama said:


> No where to go today,  so my Nice Nano was just hanging around again.
> View attachment 4791349


----------



## cajhingle

bumbag on the way to Yosemite


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Thank you, SSM!  I will have a small LV purchase to show next week when I pick it up.  I bought the Damier Azur Keep-It bracelet and I've just heard it's arrived at the store!


Sounds beautiful. I can't wait to see it!


Iamminda said:


> This is such a lovely picture with two dangling pretties .  I just  all your pretty bags and home decor .


Thank you IM!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

musiclover said:


> Thank you, SSM!  I will have a small LV purchase to show next week when I pick it up.  I bought the Damier Azur Keep-It bracelet and I've just heard it's arrived at the store!





musiclover said:


> Ladies, thank you for all of this beautiful monogram and sweet and lovely pink!  Your photos are are so  happy and help me to take a few moments break from thinking about all that is happening in the world today.  Thank you for your time and effort.  It is so much appreciated.


 You’re most welcome, LVoely ML! I’m excited to see your DA reveal next week  Have a fantastic weekend


----------



## Sunshine mama

Another pic of the same old bag.


----------



## bfly

Going to get car wash. Time to take out my neverfull.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Another pic of the same old bag.
> View attachment 4792247



The scenery is so beautiful—as is your new bag . Also like your pretty phone case (not sure if I have seen it before but it’s HUGE compared to a lot of your accessories/bags ).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> The scenery is so beautiful—as is your new bag .  Also like your pretty phone case (not sure if I have seen it before but it’s HUGE compared to a lot of your accessorie/bags ).


Thank you!  
LV doesn't make a case for my phone(Note 10 plus).


----------



## spoiledka




----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Another pic of the same old bag.
> View attachment 4792247


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> Another pic of the same old bag.
> View attachment 4792247


Cool pic, Love it!


----------



## LavenderIce

Nano speedy at wine tasting


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Cool pic, Love it!


Thank you fyn!


----------



## chococatx

Casual


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@fyn72 @LavenderIce 

I’m drooling over your Speedy shots, ladies!    Love all sizes of the monogram Speedy - timeless and beautiful.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My recent plan to be good till Xmas has gone out the window, thanks to this citrus stunner 
Cheers to more LV!


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @fyn72 @LavenderIce
> 
> I’m drooling over your Speedy shots, ladies!    Love all sizes of the monogram Speedy - timeless and beautiful.


Aww thank you! I do love the speedy!


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My recent plan to be good till Xmas has gone out the window, thanks to this citrus stunner
> Cheers to more LV!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794025


Wow beautiful, I love yellow! I wish I bought the Empreinte Speedy in Citrine when it came out


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My recent plan to be good till Xmas has gone out the window, thanks to this citrus stunner
> Cheers to more LV!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794025



Wow this is gorgeous! I LOVE it!
I've neve seen this strap before.  Is this a new release?


----------



## 23adeline

My new Alma BB


went to outstation with me yesterday


----------



## 23adeline

My new Alma BB
View attachment 4794265

went to outstation with me yesterday 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4794266
View attachment 4794267


----------



## 23adeline

Sorry for the double posts, it happened because something was wrong with the server, I tried to delete it but failed 

Anyway, using PM again today


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My recent plan to be good till Xmas has gone out the window, thanks to this citrus stunner
> Cheers to more LV!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794025



Such a nice pop color. Now I want it too lol. Cheers.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fyn72 said:


> Wow beautiful, I love yellow! I wish I bought the Empreinte Speedy in Citrine when it came out


100%! I googled to see how beautiful that collection was - both in rose & yellow. Hopefully empreinte will follow epi's suit by releasing another yellow  OMG imagine empreinte Pochette Metis in a sunshine tone? That would be amazing  
Have a great mono Monday, F 



Sunshine mama said:


> Wow this is gorgeous! I LOVE it!
> I've neve seen this strap before.  Is this a new release?


Hi sweet SM! It's the upcoming cruise collection, prices/dates TBA. Turquoise colour is gorgeous also but I'm after a BB size. I wish they had this updated guitar strap for Alma colours of the past - my hot pink PM size would love one for comfort 





bfly said:


> Such a nice pop color. Now I want it too lol. Cheers.


Thanks for sharing in my excitement, BF. Hope you get an LV rainbow boost as well


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My recent plan to be good till Xmas has gone out the window, thanks to this citrus stunner
> Cheers to more LV!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794025


Wow, beautiful! Love this color!


----------



## M_Butterfly

23adeline said:


> My new Alma BB
> View attachment 4794265
> 
> went to outstation with me yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794266
> View attachment 4794267


Is that strap longer than the regular ones? It seems as if you could wear the bag as a crossbody


----------



## M_Butterfly

LavenderIce said:


> Nano speedy at wine tasting
> 
> View attachment 4793031


Hoping the Nano Speedy did not have too much to drink?  Lovely bag


----------



## BagLady14

23adeline said:


> Sorry for the double posts, it happened because something was wrong with the server, I tried to delete it but failed
> 
> Anyway, using PM again today
> View attachment 4794279


That bag is really beautiful.


----------



## Hotsauna

The kp hiking with me in Åre, Sweden.


----------



## paula3boys

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hi sweet SM! It's the upcoming cruise collection, prices/dates TBA. Turquoise colour is gorgeous also but I'm after a BB size. I wish they had this updated guitar strap for Alma colours of the past - my hot pink PM size would love one for comfort
> View attachment 4794334


I am sure people will sell the straps. I plan to possibly buy the turquoise Alma PM and sell that strap.


----------



## balen.girl

Enjoying park..


----------



## KG415

Speedy family... they’re not getting much action lately but I have been loving the mini for outdoor dining. Perfect little size, fits on my lap.


----------



## fyn72

Loving the speedyb 25


----------



## Alicja K

Hi all. Delighted that I have found this forum. I'm very close to buy my very first LV bag  but I would appreciate if u could write your opinion about which one should I get as my first one. Not expecting to get second until Xmas or even next year so need to be very careful with my choice . Please see screenshots attached


----------



## fyn72

Alicja K said:


> Hi all. Delighted that I have found this forum. I'm very close to buy my very first LV bag  but I would appreciate if u could write your opinion about which one should I get as my first one. Not expecting to get second until Xmas or even next year so need to be very careful with my choice . Please see screenshots attached
> 
> View attachment 4795088
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795089
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795090


Ooo good choices! I have the Bond Street bb and a monogram canvas Pochette Metis And love both! If you can only choose one, think about how much you carry, the PM fits more than the Bond Street BB.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Alicja K said:


> Hi all. Delighted that I have found this forum. I'm very close to buy my very first LV bag  but I would appreciate if u could write your opinion about which one should I get as my first one. Not expecting to get second until Xmas or even next year so need to be very careful with my choice . Please see screenshots attached
> 
> View attachment 4795088
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795089
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795090


All black empreinte leather bags are gorgeous. So the pochette Métis in black.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

My first LV bag was a monogram PM. In fact I went to an LV store to get the black empreinte MP as I thought that it's more understated and descreet....I liked it!.. but then the SA brought out the monogram version and I was in love! I still love it but if I could I'd choose a reverse monogram purely because of the black treated leather. I would use it more and wouldn't worry about rain, etc (I live in UK). PS.I love the Bond Street bb too (I love DE!) but like fyn72 said:"the PM fits more than the Bond Street BB" X


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

And btw what an excellent selection of these 3 bags!  ..it's not the question of "which one?" but "which one first?"..tough one!!


----------



## Georgee girl

fyn72 said:


> Loving the speedyb 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794985


What is the little heart in your tag? Is it a stick on?  I love it!


----------



## Alicja K

Glam80 said:


> And btw what an excellent selection of these 3 bags!  ..it's not the question of "which one?" but "which one first?"..tough one!!


Bullseye  if I only could, I would get them all in one time  I'm living in Ireland, and I want to get bag that I wouldn't have to worry about stains and rain. I really like the combination of black leather and canvas... bond street it's unavailable at the moment to buy online. Maybe it's madness  but I would get the bag online as I'm nearly 4 hrs driving to the nearest LV shop in Dublin.


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Grenelle, I know it looks white again in my pic, but it’s actually beautiful Seaside colour


----------



## Sarah03

Alicja K said:


> Hi all. Delighted that I have found this forum. I'm very close to buy my very first LV bag  but I would appreciate if u could write your opinion about which one should I get as my first one. Not expecting to get second until Xmas or even next year so need to be very careful with my choice . Please see screenshots attached
> 
> View attachment 4795088
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795089
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795090


Black PM!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Alicja K said:


> Hi all. Delighted that I have found this forum. I'm very close to buy my very first LV bag  but I would appreciate if u could write your opinion about which one should I get as my first one. Not expecting to get second until Xmas or even next year so need to be very careful with my choice . Please see screenshots attached
> 
> View attachment 4795088
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795089
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795090


They all are beautiful! But I am a PM fan, so would vote against the Bond Street. 
Particularly, I would go for a reverse PM for the following three reasons: it is very beautiful and also trendy; I suppose it to have a better resale value as the empreinte version due to being more popular if you decide to part with it; and it is currently available online despite being a htf - it might become unavailable / htf again, so better take your chances now  
Whatever decision you make, I congratulate you to the upcoming purchase and enjoy it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@23adeline 
Your P. Grenelle is really pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Loving the speedyb 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794985


Love the whole look!
How did you get the puffy heart on your luggage tag? It's really cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I just can't get enough of my Nice Nano!   
It's so cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Hotsauna 
That looks really exciting AND scary!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Georgee girl said:


> What is the little heart in your tag? Is it a stick on?  I love it!


+1!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> I just can't get enough of my Nice Nano!
> It's so cute!
> View attachment 4795325
> View attachment 4795326


A very nice Nice indeed!! All your different looks on it are fab  Terrific Tuesday to you, sweet SM


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A very nice Nice indeed!! All your different looks on it are fab  Terrific Tuesday to you, sweet SM


Oh my! I love your "nice Nice" line!!!  
Very clever!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> I just can't get enough of my Nice Nano!
> It's so cute!
> View attachment 4795325
> View attachment 4795326




Miss Nice Nano is so precious she is a keeper
Have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> Miss Nice Nano is so precious she is a keeper
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you hers4eva!


----------



## Hotsauna

Sunshine mama said:


> @Hotsauna
> That looks really exciting AND scary!



The weather can be pretty unpredictable and relentless but the trails are marked well. Just got to bring the right equipment and outerwear.


----------



## Alicja K

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> They all are beautiful! But I am a PM fan, so would vote against the Bond Street.
> Particularly, I would go for a reverse PM for the following three reasons: it is very beautiful and also trendy; I suppose it to have a better resale value as the empreinte version due to being more popular if you decide to part with it; and it is currently available online despite being a htf - it might become unavailable / htf again, so better take your chances now
> Whatever decision you make, I congratulate you to the upcoming purchase and enjoy it!


Thank you so much   I really appreciate it. I'm so excited need few more days to think about it. Thanks again


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Alicja K said:


> Thank you so much   I really appreciate it. I'm so excited need few more days to think about it. Thanks again


You are very welcome! 
Another point, which might be relevant for consideration, just came to my mind: the Bond Street BB does not have an adjustable shoulder / crossbody strap as the PM and the strap on the Bond Street BB seems to be pretty long based on the pictures on the LV's homepage - this might be less comfortable to wear.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hotsauna said:


> The weather can be pretty unpredictable and relentless but the trails are marked well. Just got to bring the right equipment and outerwear.


Plus being fit!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Who likes unexpected Fedex deliveries?  Happy Tuesday all!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Who likes unexpected Fedex deliveries?  Happy Tuesday all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795585


I do!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Plus being fit!!!


Watched your YouTube  video on the Nano Nice!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## fyn72

Georgee girl said:


> What is the little heart in your tag? Is it a stick on?  I love it!


@Georgee girl @Sunshine mama Yes! The luggage tag had someones initials on there so it's been covered with a heart sticker from kikki k especially for leather


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> I just can't get enough of my Nice Nano!
> It's so cute!
> View attachment 4795325
> View attachment 4795326


Adorable


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> @Georgee girl @Sunshine mama Yes! The luggage tag had someones initials on there so it's been covered with a heart sticker from kikki k especially for leather


Thank you! That is good to know about the sticker especially for leather!
Very smart!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Watched your YouTube  video on the Nano Nice!! Thanks for sharing!!!


You are always so sweet!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fyn72 said:


> @Georgee girl @Sunshine mama Yes! The luggage tag had someones initials on there so it's been covered with a heart sticker from kikki k especially for leather


Ooh smart! Cheers


----------



## EmmJay

Dauphine MM


----------



## 23adeline

M_Butterfly said:


> Is that strap longer than the regular ones? It seems as if you could wear the bag as a crossbody


Yes, but it is only about 1 inch longer than strap of my Alma BB denim monogram


----------



## 23adeline

This CS Mini is so striking


----------



## M_Butterfly

23adeline said:


> Yes, but it is only about 1 inch longer than strap of my Alma BB denim monogram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796157


Thanks so much


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> This CS Mini is so striking
> View attachment 4796162


Love this!
Especially this color!


----------



## 23adeline

These babies siting next to my bed make me happy when I opened my eyes in the morning


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Wednesday!!


----------



## musiclover

HeartMyMJs said:


> Happy Wednesday!!
> 
> View attachment 4796253


I absolutely love your Minnie LV charm!     Two of my favourite things together, Minnie Mouse and LV!!  Did you make your charm  yourself?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

musiclover said:


> I absolutely love your Minnie LV charm!     Two of my favourite things together, Minnie Mouse and LV!!  Did you make your charm  yourself?


Thanks!!  No I wish!!   I bought it from a seller on IG.  She uses real and authentic canvas.


----------



## BagLady14

Pochetre Metis in black


----------



## tlamdang08

Starbucks to start the day...


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> I absolutely love your Minnie LV charm!     Two of my favourite things together, Minnie Mouse and LV!!  Did you make your charm  yourself?


+1!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm using my Nice again. Waiting in the car.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Alicja K said:


> Hi all. Delighted that I have found this forum. I'm very close to buy my very first LV bag  but I would appreciate if u could write your opinion about which one should I get as my first one. Not expecting to get second until Xmas or even next year so need to be very careful with my choice . Please see screenshots attached
> 
> View attachment 4795088
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795089
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795090



the Pochette Métis in EMPREINTE! That’s the one I would pick.


----------



## balen.girl

Nice weather..


----------



## shesnochill

I don’t believe I posted this. Last summer in Hawaii when I got my Neverfull GM.


----------



## Bella_L

shesnochill said:


> I don’t believe I posted this. Last summer in Hawaii when I got my Neverfull GM.
> 
> View attachment 4796906


I always purchase lv items in Hawaii for the discount/lower price!


----------



## mdcx

tlamdang08 said:


> Starbucks to start the day...
> 
> View attachment 4796573


Everything here is so pretty!


----------



## Alicja K

23adeline said:


> These babies siting next to my bed make me happy when I opened my eyes in the morning
> View attachment 4796246


What a nice collection   so much variety and colours!!


----------



## Specialk22

Came to work with me today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today. Jaune coin card holder.


----------



## 23adeline

Alicja K said:


> What a nice collection   so much variety and colours!!


Thanks! Actually I used to buy only speedy, but now I like to have different  designs and colours


----------



## QueenieQ

23adeline said:


> My new Alma BB
> View attachment 4794265
> 
> went to outstation with me yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794266
> View attachment 4794267


I love it! Is it a new release ? I have seen this bag a few days ago on LV website. It’s so pretty.


----------



## 23adeline

Today I’m using City Malle , and I just realised that it has been sleeping for 6 months, ever since it came back from London in January.


----------



## 23adeline

QueenieQ said:


> I love it! Is it a new release ? I have seen this bag a few days ago on LV website. It’s so pretty.


No, it was released few years ago , I’m not sure how many years ago but it’s still available now


----------



## QueenieQ

23adeline said:


> No, it was released few years ago , I’m not sure how many years ago but it’s still available now


Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

Introducing my REVERSE family


----------



## tlamdang08

mdcx said:


> Everything here is so pretty!


 Thank you


----------



## Alicja K

23adeline said:


> Introducing my REVERSE family
> View attachment 4797294


Oh my   I'm a big fan of reverse. Love your collection


----------



## Specialk22

Insanely gorgeous


23adeline said:


> Today I’m using City Malle , and I just realised that it has been sleeping for 6 months, ever since it came back from London in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797263
> View attachment 4797265


Insanely gorgeous! Have not seen this style before.


----------



## tlamdang08

Toiletry Pouch 19


----------



## elenachoe

Montaigne gm


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you musiclover!
> Here's another picture to show how small it is next to a card organizer. But it holds a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788783


Very cute!


----------



## cheidel

elenachoe said:


> Montaigne gm
> 
> View attachment 4797774


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Coffee run with my dressed up TP26 this Friday. Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4790961


Lovely!!!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My recent plan to be good till Xmas has gone out the window, thanks to this citrus stunner
> Cheers to more LV!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794025


Very pretty ray of sunshine!!!


----------



## cheidel

KG415 said:


> Speedy family... they’re not getting much action lately but I have been loving the mini for outdoor dining. Perfect little size, fits on my lap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794936


Love your Speedy’s!!!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> I just can't get enough of my Nice Nano!
> It's so cute!
> View attachment 4795325
> View attachment 4795326


Very cute!!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Dauphine MM
> 
> View attachment 4796121


Very pretty!


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> Introducing my REVERSE family
> View attachment 4797294


Gorgeous Reverse Family!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Very cute!!!


Thank you.


----------



## 23adeline

Alicja K said:


> Oh my   I'm a big fan of reverse. Love your collection


Thank you


----------



## 23adeline

Specialk22 said:


> Insanely gorgeous
> 
> Insanely gorgeous! Have not seen this style before.


I bought it in February 2018 together with the sandals 
	

		
			
		

		
	



At LV, Feb 2018


----------



## 23adeline

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous Reverse Family!!!


Thank you


----------



## coloradolvr

Brought out an oldie but still goodie yesterday.


----------



## elenachoe

Mono Pa & fendi pompom & prada airpod case  happy friday!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy summer Friday with a light breeze = just perfect


----------



## GJ*

I really love this bag


----------



## annarizza

Found n new home to my keys & fob


----------



## baghabitz34

coloradolvr said:


> Brought out an oldie but still goodie yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4798241


Love your St. Germain


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Responding to PM thread*  Thanks so much dear @Sunshine mama  A fabulous Friday to you & your cutie Nice!



GJ* said:


> I really love this bag
> View attachment 4798472


 You’re rocking that Mickey tee with your giant NF. Fun pairing!


----------



## miknarth

GJ* said:


> I really love this bag
> View attachment 4798472


Love how the bag looks with your Disney shirt!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Introducing my REVERSE family
> View attachment 4797294


Gorgeous family pic. I’ll have the front 3 please esp that bento bag hahaha


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy summer Friday with a light breeze = just perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798342


LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!!!


----------



## Bumbles

Here’s my gorgeous mini backpack out and about in errands with me! ❤️❤️


----------



## fyn72

Looking around the shops today with Bond Street BB, rainy day in Brisbane


----------



## balen.girl

Weekend..!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Looking around the shops today with Bond Street BB, rainy day in Brisbane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799040
> View attachment 4799046


You look great! Love the bag/shoes/scarf combo!
And you find the cutest places for coffee!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Dreams do come true, ladies and gentlemen! Todays newly authenticated bag is my $10.79 (yes, you heard that right!)Damier Ebene Speedy 30. It is virtually new.
We’re off to the farmers market!


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Weekend..!
> View attachment 4799102


Yum! I love churros at san churro and live you’re reverse card holder! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Rocking my new kimono walking to SB this morning. Happy Saturday, LV friends 



	

		
			
		

		
	
mini pochette as crossbody*


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!!!


Love you back, sweet SM!  I’m sure I can speak for everyone in our lovely forum with the same sentiments


Bumbles said:


> Here’s my gorgeous mini backpack out and about in errands with me! ❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4798834


What a cutie Bumbles!! I especially love that oversized furry charm. Thanks for sharing


fyn72 said:


> Looking around the shops today with Bond Street BB, rainy day in Brisbane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799040
> View attachment 4799046


Wow Fyn - LV outfit goals!  I always love your foodie pics as well - lol they make me hungry but I don’t mind. TFS


----------



## 23adeline

Gathering  with schoolmates , first time using my PBC


----------



## 23adeline

This morning, used PSM


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Gathering  with schoolmates , first time using my PBC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799342
> View attachment 4799347
> View attachment 4799348


Cute!


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Yum! I love churros at san churro and live you’re reverse card holder! Enjoy your weekend!


Yeeess, our favorite churros here.. Have a nice weekend dear..


----------



## Denalikins

Zippy Organizer Wallet and I at Dolly’s Stampede. We took at short weekend trip to Branson


----------



## bfly

Happy Saturday everyone.


----------



## hers4eva

Woof  LV Lovers

Long time no see 

I have missed you all 

I still adore my red LV bow 






It has been a busy Saturday, I am tuckered out 




Sweet dreams of all the lovely  things made by Louis Vuitton


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Rocking my new kimono walking to SB this morning. Happy Saturday, LV friends
> View attachment 4799294
> View attachment 4799296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini pochette as crossbody*


You look fabulous, as usual!


----------



## ggirl

SakuraSakura said:


> Dreams do come true, ladies and gentlemen! Todays newly authenticated bag is my $10.79 (yes, you heard that right!)Damier Ebene Speedy 30. It is virtually new.
> We’re off to the farmers market!
> 
> View attachment 4799249





SakuraSakura said:


> Dreams do come true, ladies and gentlemen! Todays newly authenticated bag is my $10.79 (yes, you heard that right!)Damier Ebene Speedy 30. It is virtually new.
> We’re off to the farmers market!
> 
> View attachment 4799249


I want to go shopping with you!!!


----------



## 1LV

hers4eva said:


> Woof  LV Lovers
> 
> Long time no see
> 
> I have missed you all
> 
> I still adore my red LV bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a busy Saturday, I am tucked out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet dreams of all the lovely  things made by Louis Vuitton


Sweet!


----------



## balen.girl

hers4eva said:


> Woof  LV Lovers
> 
> Long time no see
> 
> I have missed you all
> 
> I still adore my red LV bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a busy Saturday, I am tuckered out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet dreams of all the lovely  things made by Louis Vuitton


Super cute ! Thank you for sharing..


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

sunnybrii said:


> You look fabulous, as usual!


It was *so extra* but I was dying to wear it lol. You’re far too kind TY Sunnybrii!


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> You look great! Love the bag/shoes/scarf combo!
> And you find the cutest places for coffee!


@Sunshine mama @MyBelongs to Louis aww thank you! So sweet


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Rocking my new kimono walking to SB this morning. Happy Saturday, LV friends
> View attachment 4799294
> View attachment 4799296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini pochette as crossbody*


Love the outfit! The colours is pretty and you look fabulous as always


----------



## fyn72

On a long Sunday drive to buy an old car part, the joys of restoring old cars.. rainy day so took favorite along, stopped at a little country store for coffee and it’s not bad!


----------



## asatoasz

Out and about my Pallas BB


----------



## hers4eva

1LV said:


> Sweet!




 
Thank you 





balen.girl said:


> Super cute ! Thank you for sharing..




 
Thank you


----------



## Islandbreeze

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Rocking my new kimono walking to SB this morning. Happy Saturday, LV friends
> View attachment 4799294
> View attachment 4799296
> 
> 
> Love the kimono! Looks very stylish on you


----------



## heytheredelilah

Out for a little picnic at the lake and getting some vitamin D/sun!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My Escale and I !!!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Rocking my new kimono walking to SB this morning. Happy Saturday, LV friends
> View attachment 4799294
> View attachment 4799296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini pochette as crossbody*



Gosh V, I love your outfit .  That is one beautiful kimono .  Glad you enjoyed a lovely walk to SB .


----------



## Abba13

Sunshine mama said:


> Today. Jaune coin card holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797254


I'm obsessed with your pink bag.  Brand?  Absolutely adorable!  I love a kiss lock.....so 50/60s.


----------



## 23adeline

A beautiful Sunday with PSM

construction site visit


Dinner


car roadshow at shopping mall


----------



## 23adeline

Three little cuties, sitting on the bench


----------



## donnaoh

asatoasz said:


> Out and about my Pallas BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799880


Looks fabulous on you! I am pretty sure that is not the strap it came with...which one is it?


----------



## NurseAnn

Neo Noe in azur is perfect for Summer!


----------



## SakuraSakura

We’re at Tim Hortons.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Abba13 said:


> I'm obsessed with your pink bag.  Brand?  Absolutely adorable!  I love a kiss lock.....so 50/60s.


Thank you! I love vintage styled kisslock bags too!
It's called 1941 Glovetanned  Frame 23 by Coach.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fyn72 said:


> Love the outfit! The colours is pretty and you look fabulous as always


TY my fellow pink LVoer 

TYSM @Islandbreeze 



Iamminda said:


> Gosh V, I love your outfit . That is one beautiful kimono . Glad you enjoyed a lovely walk to SB .


TY sweet Minda! I’m so happy that you like it (minus the awkward pose lol) - I picked the nicest pic of my fun kimono. 
Have a super LV Sunday, my friend


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Gathering  with schoolmates , first time using my PBC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799342
> View attachment 4799347
> View attachment 4799348



LVoely bracelet too !!!!


----------



## Leena.212

On way to grocery store with just 2 of my trio pouch. How convinient!


----------



## asatoasz

donnaoh said:


> Looks fabulous on you! I am pretty sure that is not the strap it came with...which one is it?


Thank you!  It’s the reverse bandoliere....it’s available online right now!


----------



## bfly

Otw to our mini weekend gateway.


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> LVoely bracelet too !!!!


Thank you! I love jewelry too,  besides bags


----------



## 23adeline

I still love this Capucines pm very much, but I find it’s gigantic now


----------



## bfly

Mini gateway in AC.


----------



## SakuraSakura

We’re having a love affair! Expect to see this bag a lot in the next few months!! LE Perforated cles ( acting as both a wallet and a bag charm) and my Damier Ebene Speedy 30!


----------



## mocktail

I'm so thankful to be able to work from home. Vivienne RCP is keeping me company  Looking forward to when we can all travel again! Would love to go to Venice some day.

Stay safe, everyone!


----------



## asatoasz

Loving my Pallas BB with Reverse Bandoliere strap and My Fair Lady sunnies!


----------



## Abba13

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I love vintage styled kisslock bags too!
> It's called 1941 Glovetanned  Frame 23 by Coach.


Thanks for the tip!  I purchased (too many)  Prada light frame bag(s) due to a similar closure.  Off to Coach I go.  Haven't been there in quite sometime.....seems I've been missing out!


----------



## ElisaAnna

Got myself a NeoNoe this weekend!


----------



## LVforValentine

I'm not usually a denim fan but this bag just makes me smile. Extra big smile for finally being able to leave the house and take it out!


----------



## ggirl

LVforValentine said:


> I'm not usually a denim fan but this bag just makes me smile. Extra big smile for finally being able to leave the house and take it out!
> 
> View attachment 4801722


Is this a denim pleaty??


----------



## HeartMyMJs

She loves it!  She opened her birthday gift early!


----------



## LVforValentine

ggirl said:


> Is this a denim pleaty??


It's the mini pleaty, holds a TON for a "mini". I've always been disappointed I missed out on the pleaty.


----------



## thewave1969

23adeline said:


> I still love this Capucines pm very much, but I find it’s gigantic now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801182


No, it's perfect!


----------



## GJ*

at my daughter's wedding with my hyde park


----------



## Firstfullsteps

23adeline said:


> I still love this Capucines pm very much, but I find it’s gigantic now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801182


stunning piece! i so wanted this back then


----------



## balen.girl

Short trip to supermarket..


----------



## fyn72

At a cafe waiting for dh car to be serviced, such a long time!


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> At a cafe waiting for dh car to be serviced, such a long time!
> View attachment 4801969


Love your bag and your challenge pic on IG !!!! Beautiful !!!


----------



## fyn72

bbcerisette66 said:


> Love your bag and your challenge pic on IG !!!! Beautiful !!!


Aww thank you so much! You made my day xoxo


----------



## LV2

fyn72 said:


> At a cafe waiting for dh car to be serviced, such a long time!
> View attachment 4801969


You have lovely collection of bags & matching charms fyn72  
Congratulations!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ElisaAnna said:


> Got myself a NeoNoe this weekend!



Love this whole color combo of your OOTD and the bag! It's stunning.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This bandeau is so light and airy that it's perfect with this pink kisslock bag!


----------



## LV2

Supercute


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> At a cafe waiting for dh car to be serviced, such a long time!
> View attachment 4801969


Sorry to hear you had to wait so long, that’s annoying.
But the Soufflot kept you company!  She is gorgeous!


----------



## 23adeline

thewave1969 said:


> No, it's perfect!
> Oh thank you


Oh thank you


Firstfullsteps said:


> stunning piece! i so wanted this back then


Did you get one?


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy LVxLOL


----------



## 23adeline

Today,I finally received the correct sozeD rings, and I immediately fix it to my cosmetic pouch 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Bags of the day at office this morning 



And I fixed the silver D rings to my Escale pouch


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this whole color combo of your OOTD and the bag! It's stunning.


Yes it is!
 I also watched your new video, I gave it a thumbs up! Is there going to be a part 2?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Yes it is!
> I also watched your new video, I gave it a thumbs up! Is there going to be a part 2?


Thank you! But no.


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! But no.


You're welcome! I really liked it!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> This bandeau is so light and airy that it's perfect with this pink kisslock bag!
> View attachment 4802190


 Pink perfection! A+ bandeau choice & styling, my friend 


23adeline said:


> Today,I finally received the correct sozeD rings, and I immediately fix it to my cosmetic pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802269
> 
> Bags of the day at office this morning
> View attachment 4802270
> View attachment 4802271
> 
> And I fixed the silver D rings to my Escale pouch
> View attachment 4802272
> View attachment 4802273


Very resourceful - good job!  TFS


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Terrific Tuesday all. A fitness pickup with my beloved Palm Springs today. I'm so, so happy to have this lux backpack in my life


----------



## pmburk

Graceful MM out running a couple of errands this afternoon.


----------



## Sunshine mama

pmburk said:


> Graceful MM out running a couple of errands this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802754


May I ask where you got that Texas shaped luggage tag?


----------



## pmburk

Sunshine mama said:


> May I ask where you got that Texas shaped luggage tag?



I got it at my local LV store’s grand opening party a few years ago. I think they were custom made; they were giving them away to invitees and hot stamping them on site. I’ve had it mostly sitting in a box since then because I could never figure out a good spot for it!


----------



## 23adeline

Excited to share my Speedy Crafty that I just received, this is my first Speedy in size 25 


The lining is also ‘flowery’




I think it’s a good size to use when travelling overseas


	

		
			
		

		
	
It’s too big and too short for crossbody


----------



## Sunshine mama

pmburk said:


> I got it at my local LV store’s grand opening party a few years ago. I think they were custom made; they were giving them away to invitees and hot stamping them on site. I’ve had it mostly sitting in a box since then because I could never figure out a good spot for it!


Well you found a perfect use for it. It looks so cute. 
And Texas is such a uniquely shaped state. I can't imagine getting the same interesting look with for  example, a state like South Dakota!


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy 25 vs Speedy BB


----------



## Bags_4_life

23adeline said:


> Today,I finally received the correct sozeD rings, and I immediately fix it to my cosmetic pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802269
> 
> Bags of the day at office this morning
> View attachment 4802270
> View attachment 4802271
> 
> And I fixed the silver D rings to my Escale pouch
> View attachment 4802272
> View attachment 4802273


Which d Rings did you order and where from? I’ve ordered a few and found it hit and miss as to whether they actually open!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy wet Wednesday  this is why my PS is the best travel accessory (stays dry inside no matter what happens)


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy wet Wednesday  this is why my PS is the best travel accessory (stays dry inside no matter what happens)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803240


A perfect companion for wet Wednesday!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> A perfect companion for wet Wednesday!


I like that Fendi baby bottle video you uploaded on YouTube. I wanted one until you pointed out the sides, total bummer, lol!
I wish I kept my PS! Such a lovely, little bag and thank God it's waterproof!


----------



## fyn72

Ready for a job interview, after a long 4 months since I lost my job due to Covid. Love my Empreinte Speedy b25


----------



## 1LV

fyn72 said:


> Ready for a job interview, after a long 4 months since I lost my job due to Covid. Love my Empreinte Speedy b25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803691


Good luck!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

1LV said:


> Good luck!!


+1! Good luck @fyn72


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> I like that Fendi baby bottle video you uploaded on YouTube. I wanted one until you pointed out the sides, total bummer, lol!
> I wish I kept my PS! Such a lovely, little bag and thank God it's waterproof!


I know!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Ready for a job interview, after a long 4 months since I lost my job due to Covid. Love my Empreinte Speedy b25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803691


Hope you have(or had) a good interview!!


----------



## wkim

fyn72 said:


> Ready for a job interview, after a long 4 months since I lost my job due to Covid. Love my Empreinte Speedy b25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803691


good luck!!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Pouch 19 and 16mm monogram strap


----------



## Firstfullsteps

fyn72 said:


> Ready for a job interview, after a long 4 months since I lost my job due to Covid. Love my Empreinte Speedy b25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803691


looking good! i hope you wing that interview


----------



## cheidel

ElisaAnna said:


> Got myself a NeoNoe this weekend!



Very pretty!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> This bandeau is so light and airy that it's perfect with this pink kisslock bag!
> View attachment 4802190


Gorgeous, perfect match!!!


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> Ready for a job interview, after a long 4 months since I lost my job due to Covid. Love my Empreinte Speedy b25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803691


I hope it went well!


----------



## 23adeline

Bags_4_life said:


> Which d Rings did you order and where from? I’ve ordered a few and found it hit and miss as to whether they actually open!


I ordered the 15mm pin inner diameter, from a China seller on eBay.  This was my 5th order actually , 2nd order didn’t reach me, 3 batches that I received were too big


----------



## 23adeline

Using Speedy Crafty to work today


----------



## Bags_4_life

23adeline said:


> I ordered the 15mm pin inner diameter, from a China seller on eBay.  This was my 5th order actually , 2nd order didn’t reach me, 3 batches that I received were too big


Would you mind telling me which seller? I’ve ordered 3 sets from 3 different sellers and haven’t received a pair where both open!


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Ready for a job interview, after a long 4 months since I lost my job due to Covid. Love my Empreinte Speedy b25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803691


Good luck for the interview !!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My black artsy


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Excited to share my Speedy Crafty that I just received, this is my first Speedy in size 25
> View attachment 4803058
> 
> The lining is also ‘flowery’
> View attachment 4803059
> 
> View attachment 4803060
> 
> I think it’s a good size to use when travelling overseas
> View attachment 4803061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s too big and too short for crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803062


Speedy 25? That’s great. Speedy 25 is very unusual in limited edition print. Congrats it’s gorgeous


----------



## Antonia

Speedy 25


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, perfect match!!!


Thank you cheidel!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> My black artsy
> 
> View attachment 4804169


Fancy meeting you here!!  Love your Artsy!! Is that the GM or MM??


----------



## Jordyaddict

Enjoying my Twist (belt chain wallet)
It’s the perfect size for evening drinks


----------



## Bella_L

Anyone else have this beauty, I never seen anyone else with it? Caissa...can’t remember the name of the actual bag lol


----------



## Taimi

Bella_L said:


> Anyone else have this beauty, I never seen anyone else with it? Caissa...can’t remember the name of the actual bag lol
> 
> View attachment 4804440


It’s the Caissa clutch and so pretty! Should have bought it when it was available.


----------



## Sarah03

Bella_L said:


> Anyone else have this beauty, I never seen anyone else with it? Caissa...can’t remember the name of the actual bag lol
> 
> View attachment 4804440


Beautiful bag! I have her big sister, the Caissa hobo.


----------



## Leena.212

All the best!!



fyn72 said:


> Ready for a job interview, after a long 4 months since I lost my job due to Covid. Love my Empreinte Speedy b25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803691


----------



## Bella_L

Taimi said:


> It’s the Caissa clutch and so pretty! Should have bought it when it was available.


Your right thanks...I do wish the strap was removable though, I feel like the gold chain makes it so fancy but I love the interior, size and design kind of different.


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Rocking my new kimono walking to SB this morning. Happy Saturday, LV friends
> View attachment 4799294
> View attachment 4799296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini pochette as crossbody*


So pretty....


----------



## baghabitz34

fyn72 said:


> Ready for a job interview, after a long 4 months since I lost my job due to Covid. Love my Empreinte Speedy b25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803691


Good luck


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Thursday everyone!!


----------



## SeattleGal93

Picking up Mexican food for dinner!


----------



## 1LV

NF PM.  One of my all time favs.


----------



## Sunshine mama

1LV said:


> NF PM.  One of my all time favs.
> 
> View attachment 4804844


I really like this size!


----------



## 1LV

Sunshine mama said:


> I really like this size!


It’s the perfect size for me.


----------



## imetazoa

Jordyaddict said:


> Enjoying my Twist (belt chain wallet)
> It’s the perfect size for evening drinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804328


love this. wish they had more colors! does it fit a large iphone?


----------



## chalintorn

My Mini Dauphine


----------



## 23adeline

At salon 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I find the big round flower at the sides are cute


----------



## nvie

23adeline said:


> At salon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805073
> 
> I find the big round flower at the sides are cute
> View attachment 4805074



You have the best collection


----------



## 23adeline

nvie said:


> You have the best collection


 Oh thank you  , there are a lot of tpfers with better collection


----------



## 23adeline

Do Re Mi Fa So ...


----------



## imetazoa

Having an awesome day with my new bum bag MWT walking around... my home. LOL.


----------



## Alicja K

My baby arrived today  I'm in love  as my first  LV bag I choose the PM reverse monogram. Thank you all for your help and advice.


----------



## SakuraSakura

We’ve been rather indulgent lately... lunchtime yesterday!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

eena1230 said:


> So pretty....


Thanks so much, lovely Eena, have a great end of July weekend!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My adventure today with cutie Palm Springs: pool shopping! So excited for its installation next Spring  

Happy Friday all


----------



## Alicja K

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My adventure today with cutie Palm Springs: pool shopping! So excited for its installation next Spring
> 
> Happy Friday all
> View attachment 4805512
> View attachment 4805513


It's soo cute


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Alicja K said:


> My baby arrived today  I'm in love  as my first  LV bag I choose the PM reverse monogram. Thank you all for your help and advice.
> 
> View attachment 4805434


Congrats!! Beautiful bag and you rock it!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Alicja K said:


> It's soo cute


Thanks hun! Congrats to you on your new beauty as well     Happy Friday!


----------



## Alicja K

Glam80 said:


> Congrats!! Beautiful bag and you rock it!


Thank u


----------



## Alicja K

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks hun! Congrats to you on your new beauty as well     Happy Friday!


Thank u, have a lovely weekend


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My adventure today with cutie Palm Springs: pool shopping! So excited for its installation next Spring
> 
> Happy Friday all
> View attachment 4805512
> View attachment 4805513


Love the little cutie  and what a pool!!  Very excited for you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Glam80 said:


> Love the little cutie  and what a pool!!  Very excited for you!


Aww thanks so much! Can’t wait to share its completion. Guess I will ‘need’ some LV towels now to accessorize lol 
Fab Friday to you, Glam!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Aww thanks so much! Can’t wait to share its completion. Guess I will ‘need’ some LV towels now to accessorize lol
> Fab Friday to you, Glam!


Absolutely!..and pool...what an excellent excuse to get those LV towels!! 

Have a fab weekend too!


----------



## karman

My Kirigami organizer finalllyyyyy arrived from China after waiting since April 30 so I’m taking the large Escale for a spin!

Also wearing my Grease sunglasses.


----------



## SeattleGal93

Speedy 30b riding shotgun to Best Buy to pick up my new MacBook Pro! Happy weekend, all!


----------



## fyn72

Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful bag! I have her big sister, the Caissa hobo.
> 
> View attachment 4804474


I looove the Caissa Hobo! I wish I didn’t sell mine a couple of years ago!


----------



## fyn72

Leena.212 said:


> All the best!!


Thank you! I got the job


----------



## fyn72

Stopped for some lunch while in the city today


----------



## ggirl

fyn72 said:


> Thank you! I got the job


CONGRATS!!


----------



## Sarah03

fyn72 said:


> Thank you! I got the job


Congratulations!!


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> Thank you! I got the job


Congratulations! That’s wonderful news!


----------



## Alicja K

fyn72 said:


> Thank you! I got the job


Great   congratulations on your new job


----------



## fyn72

ggirl said:


> CONGRATS!!





Sarah03 said:


> Congratulations!!





EveyB said:


> Congratulations! That’s wonderful news!


Thank you so much!


----------



## ifahima

Had a lovely Eid yesterday!
Used my large Kirigami as a clutch


----------



## Alicja K

I'm taking my PM with me for spin, shopping etc.   have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Jolly Wolf

I really like to organise everything.


----------



## Sunshine mama

imetazoa said:


> Having an awesome day with my new bum bag MWT walking around... my home. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805422


Cute!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SeattleGal93 said:


> Speedy 30b riding shotgun to Best Buy to pick up my new MacBook Pro! Happy weekend, all!
> View attachment 4805985


I really like that charm with your speedy!!!
Happy computing!


----------



## bfly

Ice cappuccino after 8 hours overtime on Saturday. Now I can enjoy the rest of my weekend.


----------



## 19flowers

fyn72 said:


> Thank you! I got the job



that's great news - congrats!!


----------



## 23adeline

Bags_4_life said:


> Would you mind telling me which seller? I’ve ordered 3 sets from 3 different sellers and haven’t received a pair where both open!


Below is the link of the D rings that I bought, I hope it works 








						Metal D-ring Bag Handbag Bag Accessories Removable Screw Clasps Buckle Clips | eBay
					

Metal D-ring Bag Handbag Bag Accessories Removable Screw Clasps Buckle Clips | Clothing, Shoes & Accessories, Women, Women's Accessories | eBay!



					m.ebay.com.my


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> Speedy 25? That’s great. Speedy 25 is very unusual in limited edition print. Congrats it’s gorgeous


Thank you .My CA told me the same thing


----------



## 23adeline

Enough of Speedy Crafty, changed to City Steamer Mini to match my striped shirt


----------



## Bumbles

fyn72 said:


> Thank you! I got the job


Congrats fyn! Many congrats to you!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> At salon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805073
> 
> I find the big round flower at the sides are cute
> View attachment 4805074


This crafty bag is so cute and the size is perfect. Do you find the colour is easy to match with? It looks amazing on you, and you have made me take a se one look at it now! Thanks for sharing, and always love all your bags! I feel like it’s going into a boutique! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My adventure today with cutie Palm Springs: pool shopping! So excited for its installation next Spring
> 
> Happy Friday all
> View attachment 4805512
> View attachment 4805513


Nice! Pool shopping. But that bag charm looks even more stunning. Makes me want one too!


----------



## Bumbles

imetazoa said:


> Having an awesome day with my new bum bag MWT walking around... my home. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805422


I love this black bumbag. Is it heavy when filled up? How many stickers did you get?


----------



## Dkay6

Happy August! Where are my fellow Leo’s?! 5 more days until my birthday finally using my Escale pieces this week to celebrate.


----------



## EmmJay

Crafty Speedy


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Thank you! I got the job


That's awesome!!


----------



## MooMooVT

fyn72 said:


> Thank you! I got the job


CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Bags_4_life

23adeline said:


> Below is the link of the D rings that I bought, I hope it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metal D-ring Bag Handbag Bag Accessories Removable Screw Clasps Buckle Clips | eBay
> 
> 
> Metal D-ring Bag Handbag Bag Accessories Removable Screw Clasps Buckle Clips | Clothing, Shoes & Accessories, Women, Women's Accessories | eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> m.ebay.com.my


Thank you, I’ll order them and keep my fingers crossed. 3rd time lucky


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ikea run!!


----------



## imetazoa

Bumbles said:


> I love this black bumbag. Is it heavy when filled up? How many stickers did you get?


thanks! just one sticker on the back. i don’t load up my bags with much. at tp 15, key pouch, and card holder in this one at most


----------



## Veroyoga

Did not know where t
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
o post this, but I had the idea of searching on the net for LV phone wallpapers and here it is in my phone. A free LV stuff!


----------



## Bumbles

EmmJay said:


> Crafty Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806809


Gorgeous emmjay! I was thinking you were going to get it and was kinda waiting for a pic from you!


----------



## KG415

Black MC pochette for tonight!


----------



## EveyB

EmmJay said:


> Crafty Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806809


Super photo!  Love the shoes, too!


----------



## shayna07

Wore my Palm Springs mini on a hike today


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> This crafty bag is so cute and the size is perfect. Do you find the colour is easy to match with? It looks amazing on you, and you have made me take a se one look at it now! Thanks for sharing, and always love all your bags! I feel like it’s going into a boutique! ❤❤❤


Thanks 
Yes,  I find the colour easy to match with, just have to match with plain outfit.


----------



## 23adeline

Bags_4_life said:


> Thank you, I’ll order them and keep my fingers crossed. 3rd time lucky


Good luck!
 I ordered my 4th and 5th order from the same seller, the items arrived safely


----------



## 23adeline

On my way to sister in law’s house for dinner...... striking City Steamer Mini plus beautiful sky


----------



## BagLady14

My new Reverse PM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nice nano with a huge puff.
It's overwhelming but that's the point, and I like it.
The strap is from my Clapton backpack.


----------



## reason24

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My adventure today with cutie Palm Springs: pool shopping! So excited for its installation next Spring
> 
> Happy Friday all
> View attachment 4805512
> View attachment 4805513


wuawuawuiwua!!!!


----------



## bfly

Going to church with my 26 TP as a clutch.


----------



## suzannep

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice nano with a huge puff.
> It's overwhelming but that's the point, and I like it.
> The strap is from my Clapton backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807581


Love it! Where did you find that poof? It’s so lush


----------



## Sunshine mama

suzannep said:


> Love it! Where did you find that poof? It’s so lush


Thank you!





						Amazon.com: Valpeak 6'' Fluffy Raccoon Fur Ball Pom Pom Keychain Womens Bag Charms Key Chain (purple) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
					

Buy Valpeak 6'' Fluffy Raccoon Fur Ball Pom Pom Keychain Womens Bag Charms Key Chain (purple): Shop top fashion brands Keychains at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Fancy meeting you here!!  Love your Artsy!! Is that the GM or MM??


Ha ha right!! Pretty sure it’s the MM size. Love my Artsy bags!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

reason24 said:


> wuawuawuiwua!!!!


Believe me, if it were up to me it would be tomorrow lol. Wish we had gotten on this plan sooner. It’s no surprise that COVID has reinvigorated sales in leisure industries (RVs, boats & pools) - ourcontractor still has 36 pool orders left to fulfill this season 

Happy August Sunday!


----------



## boyoverboard

My new fur baby Kuzi checking out some of my LV.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

boyoverboard said:


> My new fur baby Kuzi checking out some of my LV.
> 
> View attachment 4808007
> View attachment 4808008
> View attachment 4808009


Aww cute!! He looks an anime fox character


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

It’s a great day for my new Speedy B


----------



## MeBagaholic

Went out today for food pickup with my PA


----------



## fyn72

19flowers said:


> that's great news - congrats!!





Bumbles said:


> Congrats fyn! Many congrats to you!





Sunshine mama said:


> That's awesome!!





MooMooVT said:


> CONGRATS!!!


Thank you! Means a lot to me for you to say xoxo


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Metis in action today


----------



## Alicja K

BagLady14 said:


> My new Reverse PM
> 
> View attachment 4807547


I've recently bought this beauty as my first LV bag, no regrets. Love the photo,


----------



## EmmJay

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous emmjay! I was thinking you were going to get it and was kinda waiting for a pic from you!


Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

EveyB said:


> Super photo!  Love the shoes, too!


Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

Petit Sac Plat


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EmmJay said:


> Petit Sac Plat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808736


Adorable! Congrats Emmjay


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Adorable! Congrats Emmjay


Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

Waiting to collect my car at service centre
	

		
			
		

		
	



A bit of monogram here and there


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Petit Sac Plat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808736


Congrats! It's soooo cute! 
How do you like it so far???
Cuz mine is arriving today!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! It's soooo cute!
> How do you like it so far???
> Cuz mine is arriving today!


How exciting!!! Can’t wait to see, dear SM


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> How exciting!!! Can’t wait to see, dear SM


Thank you!


----------



## sratsey

Who remembers this piece?  Just the essentials these days.  Wappity attached to my bling bear keyring.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Petit Sac Plat is mono and RB arrived!


----------



## PamK

Sunshine mama said:


> Petit Sac Plat is mono and RB arrived!
> View attachment 4809835


Very adorable!! Lots of pictures please!! ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

PamK said:


> Very adorable!! Lots of pictures please!! ❤


Thank you! Here are some photos with my glasses and Nice Nano for comparison.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Petit Sac Plat is mono and RB arrived!
> View attachment 4809835



They are super cute — and this picture is so pretty and well done .  Can’t wait to see more action shots.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> They are super cute — and this picture is so pretty and well done .  Can’t wait to see more action shots.


Thank you!  
Can't  wait either!


----------



## SDBagLover

EmmJay said:


> Crafty Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806809


Absolutely adorable!


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> Petit Sac Plat is mono and RB arrived!
> View attachment 4809835


oh so cute! I especially love the pink one!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> oh so cute! I especially love the pink one!


Thank you! I knew you would love the pink one!


----------



## KMA83

Bumbag love


----------



## 23adeline

Converting the non-removable shoulder strap of Chain-it to a removable type, now the strap is slightly longer and rotatable


----------



## 23adeline

Alma BB went to work this morning


----------



## SakuraSakura

Walking on sunshine...


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Still rocking my PartyPS today Happy & safe midweek to all


----------



## SDBagLover

SakuraSakura said:


> Walking on sunshine...
> 
> View attachment 4810448


Looks great together!


----------



## Bumbles

sratsey said:


> Who remembers this piece?  Just the essentials these days.  Wappity attached to my bling bear keyring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809531
> View attachment 4809532


Meeeeeeee! Wish I had gotten one! It is one of my LV regrets


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Still rocking my PartyPS today Happy & safe midweek to all
> View attachment 4810532
> View attachment 4810531


This little cutie of yours is starting to catch my eye,...which is super dangerous for me lol. Love it


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> Petit Sac Plat is mono and RB arrived!
> View attachment 4809835


Congratulations dear.. Enjoy all your cuties..


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> This little cutie of yours is starting to catch my eye,...which is super dangerous for me lol. Love it


Lol I’m sure you’d love it Bumbles. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> Congratulations dear.. Enjoy all your cuties..


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SakuraSakura said:


> Walking on sunshine...
> 
> View attachment 4810448


Really love that Kusama sunshine!


----------



## AristoCat90

Bought my first ever LV piece for my birthday this year! MPA is so perfect for quick errands!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Errands...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Came back from a short errand with my Petit SP.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SDBagLover said:


> Looks great together!



Thank you!!


----------



## Relle Relle

23adeline said:


> Speedy 25 vs Speedy BB
> View attachment 4803122


Woah!!! What a great pair!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Came back from a short errand with my Petit SP.
> View attachment 4810887


This bag style is _so you_, SM!  

I can’t wait to see all the fun ways you’ll dress them up to personalize them. H-u-g-e congratulations to you, our sunniest friend!!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lol I’m sure you’d love it Bumbles. Thanks a lot!


I was also going to ask you, what do you fit in it? Or how much can it fit? Do you find that it’s worth the cost vs use/wear? Thanks for sharing your cutie!


----------



## GJ*

Pink Panther Fan


----------



## 23adeline

I have to use this Chain-it after I converted the shoulder strap


----------



## BagLady14

Doc BB


----------



## Venessa84

Home Depot trip with the bumbag to buy some supplies to temporarily repair some damage by our neighbors, the bears.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Miss monogram with some LE goodies...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Petit cutie is enjoying a ride with me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This bag style is _so you_, SM!
> 
> I can’t wait to see all the fun ways you’ll dress them up to personalize them. H-u-g-e congratulations to you, our sunniest friend!!


Thank you MyBelongs!
I'll try my best.


----------



## travelbliss

Venessa84 said:


> Home Depot trip with the bumbag to buy some supplies to temporarily repair some damage by our neighbors, the bears.
> 
> View attachment 4811435



love this....i always reach for mine too when i go to the HD ... the perfect "glamorous utility bag" !!


----------



## Terri Scott

BagLady14 said:


> Doc BB
> 
> View attachment 4811366


Love your bag.  Does it only have one handle?  If so, is it awkward to carry by the handle?


----------



## BagLady14

Terri Scott said:


> Love your bag.  Does it only have one handle?  If so, is it awkward to carry by the handle?



Thank you, Terri

Yes. One handle speedy 20 size from 2014 runway.  The handle is angled so it's  perfectly balanced when held.  It was called the Doc bag, came in red or black epi or quilted lambskin black or beige.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> I was also going to ask you, what do you fit in it? Or how much can it fit? Do you find that it’s worth the cost vs use/wear? Thanks for sharing your cutie!


I think it’s amazing for the price (it’s a bag & a bracelet!). Total cost is less than my latest preorder hat. Totally worth it IMO b/c it’s so stinkin’ cute!!

It fits only the essentials if you like going light - ie. lip gloss, cash, change, emergency feminine products, hair clips & ties, mini keys, etc. The largest lip product I’ve used so far is Dior inside it so MAC/others brands will fit easily too. I think it was designed just for this purpose, hence the name Party PS, for parties & lightweight summer days  CCs don’t fit but those are either on my phone case or I use Apple Pay when going light - not an issue for me. I get super lazy about carrying bags sometimes when I want to feel sporty/carefree (especially in the summer heat lol). I’ve heard that men’s charm backpacks are bigger & fit CCs if that’s what you need. HTH!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I think it’s amazing for the price (it’s a bag & a bracelet!). Total cost is less than my latest preorder hat. Totally worth it IMO b/c it’s so stinkin’ cute!!
> 
> It fits only the essentials if you like going light - ie. lip gloss, cash, change, emergency feminine products, hair clips & ties, mini keys, etc. The largest lip product I’ve used so far is Dior inside it so MAC/others brands will fit easily too. I think it was designed just for this purpose, hence the name Party PS, for parties & lightweight summer days  CCs don’t fit but those are either on my phone case or I use Apple Pay when going light - not an issue for me. I get super lazy about carrying bags sometimes when I want to feel sporty/carefree (especially in the summer heat lol). I’ve heard that men’s charm backpacks are bigger & fit CCs if that’s what you need. HTH!
> View attachment 4811798


Thank you @MyBelongs to Louis it sure does. I have the men’s apollo backpack charm which is a key charm, but this looks so much more useful especially during this time period. Does it get sweaty easier? Thanks for sharing, will have to go check it out. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> Thank you @MyBelongs to Louis it sure does. I have the men’s apollo backpack charm which is a key charm, but this looks so much more useful especially during this time period. Does it get sweaty easier? Thanks for sharing, will have to go check it out. ❤❤❤


YW. I posted wrong, that’s a full size key on my fob that fits inside, not mini key > more pics on ‘What’s inside your bag’ thread.  It’s tiny so does not get sweaty on me & since its canvas Monogram/black leather it’s weather proof too, just like my PM backpack. Please share if you get one  we can be twins!


----------



## imetazoa

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I think it’s amazing for the price (it’s a bag & a bracelet!). Total cost is less than my latest preorder hat. Totally worth it IMO b/c it’s so stinkin’ cute!!
> 
> It fits only the essentials if you like going light - ie. lip gloss, cash, change, emergency feminine products, hair clips & ties, mini keys, etc. The largest lip product I’ve used so far is Dior inside it so MAC/others brands will fit easily too. I think it was designed just for this purpose, hence the name Party PS, for parties & lightweight summer days  CCs don’t fit but those are either on my phone case or I use Apple Pay when going light - not an issue for me. I get super lazy about carrying bags sometimes when I want to feel sporty/carefree (especially in the summer heat lol). I’ve heard that men’s charm backpacks are bigger & fit CCs if that’s what you need. HTH!
> View attachment 4811798


This make so much sense with Apple Pay but what about your license? If only they were digital too!!


----------



## travelbliss

SakuraSakura said:


> Errands...
> 
> View attachment 4810874



Everytime I see this pochette, I wish I had bought it....such a great color,  so LVoely !!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

imetazoa said:


> This make so much sense with Apple Pay but what about your license? If only they were digital too!!


You’re right: except that! That’s why there’s apps for rides when you’re partying  

I meant this for CC’s on my iPhone case:


----------



## mindless

Casual friday at work. Just got the toiletry 15 yesterday and am so excited to use it.


----------



## balen.girl

Going to dentist appointment with my new bag.. I am using bag organizer and I have tried to make it smooth but still crumpled.


----------



## sratsey

My new goto pouch


----------



## MeBagaholic

Got my victorine wallet in caramel
Made in France
Its so soft wow im so happy i received a MIF piece just like my Zippy wallet
And oh got cassie on sale its such nice leather in person!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

balen.girl said:


> Going to dentist appointment with my new bag.. I am using bag organizer and I have tried to make it smooth but still crumpled.
> View attachment 4811994


Wanted to share my hack for new Speedy’s: Use the organizer with air paper buffers around it to fill out the bag interior = fully filling & smoothing out the sharply folded edges faster. Hope it works for you 

Oops forgot sample pics, here you go:
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Trick keeps the Speedy’s  shape full & beautiful


----------



## balen.girl

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wanted to share my hack for new Speedy’s: Use the organizer with air paper buffers around it to fill out the bag interior = fully filling & smoothing out the sharply folded edges faster. Hope it works for you


Thank you dear. I will fully fill my bag tonight.. One more thing, I am a bit disappointed that the dust bag is small, which made for folded bag. I just don’t want the bag to be crumpled again and again every time I am not using it. My other speedy which is in mon monogram comes with big dust bag, so I can store the bag with the stuff in. I have tried to ask my SA for a change to a bigger dust bag, but she said she can’t give..


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

balen.girl said:


> Thank you dear. I will fully fill my bag tonight.. One more thing, I am a bit disappointed that the dust bag is small, which made for folded bag. I just don’t want the bag to be crumpled again and again every time I am not using it. My other speedy which is in mon monogram comes with big dust bag, so I can store the bag with the stuff in. I have tried to ask my SA for a change to a bigger dust bag, but she said she can’t give..


Oh no, that’s not good customer service. I’m picky about bag storage so I buy all my bags through my CA to ensure that I always get 2x dust bags for my orders (full drawstring for bag + small drawstring for strap). You should request them at payment time so this doesn’t happen again, or try going to a manager to request it they should be accommodating. GL!


----------



## balen.girl

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Oh no, that’s not good customer service. I’m picky about bag storage so I buy all my bags through my CA to ensure that I always get 2x dust bags for my orders (full drawstring for bag + small drawstring for strap). You should request them at payment time so this doesn’t happen again, or try going to a manager to request it they should be accommodating. GL!


Wow.. you are so lucky.. my current SA is not helpful. She said all bag comes with dust bag and they are not allowed to change. I miss my old SA in my home country. She always can do the magic.. super nice and always support me. I hope covid will go away soon, so I can travel to my home and meet her.


----------



## Natasha123456

Surene


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Friday all  Continuing our look at Party PS & it’s function/dressing options: today’s easy OOTD with these 2 accessories. Lol don’t mind my hand that got red going in/out of pocket trying to take these pics #sensitiveskin


----------



## 23adeline

Too lazy to take out another bag today, so I just grabbed this shocking pink CS mini that was still sitting on the bench


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Oops I forgot to add one final accessory before I leave the house  Lightweight & staying safe day!


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Oops I forgot to add one final accessory before I leave the house  Lightweight & staying safe day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812305



pesky "accessory" !!!


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday all  Continuing our look at Party PS & it’s function/dressing options: today’s easy OOTD with these 2 accessories. Lol don’t mind my hand that got red going in/out of pocket trying to take these pics #sensitiveskin
> View attachment 4812280
> View attachment 4812281


Great glam shot !! TGIF !!


----------



## bbkctpf

Finally get to contribute to this thread!  Going out for a quick errand.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Happy friday everyone!


----------



## chloebagfreak

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday all  Continuing our look at Party PS & it’s function/dressing options: today’s easy OOTD with these 2 accessories. Lol don’t mind my hand that got red going in/out of pocket trying to take these pics #sensitiveskin
> View attachment 4812280
> View attachment 4812281


You are too lovely! I always enjoy your styling


----------



## imetazoa

Taking her out for the first time ever!!! I bought her “pre-loved” but she was never used.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

This is all I need for the day!!


----------



## Dkay6

Couldn’t decide... so I took both home  28th birthday gifts to myself


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday all  Continuing our look at Party PS & it’s function/dressing options: today’s easy OOTD with these 2 accessories. Lol don’t mind my hand that got red going in/out of pocket trying to take these pics #sensitiveskin
> View attachment 4812280
> View attachment 4812281



So beautiful—always adore your stylish look and home decor V .  Sexy boots!!  #FanofMyBelongstoLouis


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

balen.girl said:


> Going to dentist appointment with my new bag.. I am using bag organizer and I have tried to make it smooth but still crumpled.
> View attachment 4811994


I have stuffed mine when I got it with towels and let it sit like that for two weeks or so. After that, the creases have become far way less visible (nearly completely disappeared)


----------



## bbcerisette66

imetazoa said:


> Taking her out for the first time ever!!! I bought her “pre-loved” but she was never used.
> 
> View attachment 4812557
> View attachment 4812558


Is it the Sofia ? Galet colour ? Gorgeous. Congrats !!!


----------



## imetazoa

bbcerisette66 said:


> Is it the Sofia ? Galet colour ? Gorgeous. Congrats !!!


Yes! Sofia Coppola PM in Galet. Thank you!


----------



## miknarth

Dkay6 said:


> Couldn’t decide... so I took both home  28th birthday gifts to myself
> 
> View attachment 4812611


Great choices!  I would have a hard time deciding too.  Happy birthday and enjoy your new beauties!


----------



## miknarth

imetazoa said:


> Taking her out for the first time ever!!! I bought her “pre-loved” but she was never used.
> 
> View attachment 4812557
> View attachment 4812558


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

chloebagfreak said:


> You are too lovely! I always enjoy your styling


And you are always too kind, hun! Thanks so much for your sweetest compliment. Have a wonderful weekend


Iamminda said:


> So beautiful—always adore your stylish look and home decor V .  Sexy boots!!  #FanofMyBelongstoLouis


Thank you, sweet & dearest IM! It makes me feel so lucky to have LV friends on this forum as considerate/positive/encouraging as yourself. OMG I can’t stop blushing seeing that you made a hashtag for me - made my day 100%!! #blessed #Iammindaisthebest  

*autocorrect almost ruined my hashtag for you, sweet @Iamminda 



travelbliss said:


> Great glam shot !! TGIF !!


Thanks so much hun! A happiest (LV heaven) filled Friday to you


----------



## sweetpea_2009

mindless said:


> Casual friday at work. Just got the toiletry 15 yesterday and am so excited to use it.
> 
> View attachment 4811974


TP15 is one of my favorite accessories. So versatile. Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

These petit sisters are enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Beauty2c

balen.girl said:


> Wow.. you are so lucky.. my current SA is not helpful. She said all bag comes with dust bag and they are not allowed to change. I miss my old SA in my home country. She always can do the magic.. super nice and always support me. I hope covid will go away soon, so I can travel to my home and meet her.


You should insist on it.  They can do it. I received 3 dust bags for a Rivoli PM bought in Spain - One large dust bag for the purse, one for the shoulder strap and one small one for the keys and lock.


----------



## balen.girl

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> I have stuffed mine when I got it with towels and let it sit like that for two weeks or so. After that, the creases have become far way less visible (nearly completely disappeared)


Yes, I am doing it now. Thanks for the tip dear..


----------



## mindless

atlsweetpea11 said:


> TP15 is one of my favorite accessories. So versatile. Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## balen.girl

lilinko said:


> You should insist on it.  They can do it. I received 3 dust bags for a Rivoli PM bought in Spain - One large dust bag for the purse, one for the shoulder strap and one small one for the keys and lock.


I think she will hate me, if I do that.. I lost my zippy coin wallet dust bag during moving out and I am asking her how to get a replacement, I will buy if I have to, and she said she can’t give it to me and can’t sell one. I asked couple of times for her help, but she keep saying the same thing. Well, I bought that wallet from LV, she can check on the system and I still have the receipt. 
Other story is I keep asking her for bags and she keep saying no stock and can’t be order, or she will just ignore my messages. I feel like a beggar now. Beg her to sell/order bags that I want. Lol.. 
It’s just a mystery to me, why my old SA can do so many magic and she can’t. Sigh... My LV situation is hard now, really miss my old SA.


----------



## mindless

Sunshine mama said:


> These petit sisters are enjoying the sunshine.
> View attachment 4812837


The epi one is so beautiful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mindless said:


> The epi one is so beautiful.


Thank you! My DH thinks it looks like a toy!


----------



## ggirl

imetazoa said:


> Taking her out for the first time ever!!! I bought her “pre-loved” but she was never used.
> 
> View attachment 4812557
> View attachment 4812558


Stunning!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> These petit sisters are enjoying the sunshine.
> View attachment 4812837


Sunshine Mama
These are so adorable and beautiful!! Congratulations! Enjoy


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> These petit sisters are enjoying the sunshine.
> View attachment 4812837


Agree with our lovely @chloebagfreak - this pair is TDF  They’re even more beautiful sitting in sunlight!

A bright & rosy weekend to you, SM!


----------



## SDBagLover

imetazoa said:


> Taking her out for the first time ever!!! I bought her “pre-loved” but she was never used.
> 
> View attachment 4812557
> View attachment 4812558


What an amazing and beautiful find.  One of my favorite LV bags of all time!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Anyone else look at LV’s Mens Spring 2021 then think “I can pull off colourful looks like that”. This is just for fun (my personal take on their wild theme) - no less love & admiration for this upcoming collection  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## fyn72

balen.girl said:


> Going to dentist appointment with my new bag.. I am using bag organizer and I have tried to make it smooth but still crumpled.
> View attachment 4811994


Beautiful! Mine was very crumpled, I put a towel inside to stuff it and put in the  morning sun for about 30 mins each side and it improved a lot!


----------



## fyn72

imetazoa said:


> Taking her out for the first time ever!!! I bought her “pre-loved” but she was never used.
> 
> View attachment 4812557
> View attachment 4812558


So lucky! What a great find! Beautiful


----------



## fyn72

Out for dinner tonight


----------



## Sunshine mama

chloebagfreak said:


> Sunshine Mama
> These are so adorable and beautiful!! Congratulations! Enjoy


Thank you!!!
Still no backpain!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Out for dinner tonight
> 
> View attachment 4813183


That pochette is sooo cool! 
Loving the virtual meal too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Anyone else look at LV’s Mens Spring 2021 then think “I can pull off colourful looks like that”. This is just for fun (my personal take on their wild theme) - no less love & admiration for this upcoming collection  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812994
> View attachment 4812995
> View attachment 4812996
> View attachment 4812997


Words cannot describe this cute look!
Ok I'll try.
OHMYGthishasgottobethecutestthingever!!!!!
Your combo is so much cuter too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Agree with our lovely @chloebagfreak - this pair is TDF  They’re even more beautiful sitting in sunlight!
> 
> A bright & rosy weekend to you, SM!


Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My created frankenbag with a bandeau.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Words cannot describe this cute look!
> Ok I'll try.
> OHMYGthishasgottobethecutestthingever!!!!!
> Your combo is so much cuter too!


 


Sunshine mama said:


> My created frankenbag with a bandeau.
> 
> View attachment 4813185


Ooh how nice! You made my Saturday morning sharing this lovely bag pair  I just ordered the World bandeau, can’t wait to twin with you, my friend#tpfsunshineteam


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Ooh how nice! You made my Saturday morning sharing this lovely bag pair  I just ordered the World bandeau, can’t wait to twin with you, my friend#tpfsunshineteam


It would be a privilege to be twinning with a fashionista!


----------



## eena1230

23adeline said:


> Waiting to collect my car at service centre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809256
> 
> A bit of monogram here and there
> View attachment 4809257


This bag is so beautiful...


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!!!
> Still no backpain!


Yay!


----------



## Bumbles

HeartMyMJs said:


> This is all I need for the day!!
> View attachment 4812589


Nice


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> These petit sisters are enjoying the sunshine.
> View attachment 4812837


Simply stunning


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday all  Continuing our look at Party PS & it’s function/dressing options: today’s easy OOTD with these 2 accessories. Lol don’t mind my hand that got red going in/out of pocket trying to take these pics #sensitiveskin
> View attachment 4812280
> View attachment 4812281


You rock girlfriend. You look a million dollars! Love it


----------



## travelbliss

Sunshine mama said:


> These petit sisters are enjoying the sunshine.
> View attachment 4812837



LVoe your bb bag set !!!!


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> I think she will hate me, if I do that.. I lost my zippy coin wallet dust bag during moving out and I am asking her how to get a replacement, I will buy if I have to, and she said she can’t give it to me and can’t sell one. I asked couple of times for her help, but she keep saying the same thing. Well, I bought that wallet from LV, she can check on the system and I still have the receipt.
> Other story is I keep asking her for bags and she keep saying no stock and can’t be order, or she will just ignore my messages. I feel like a beggar now. Beg her to sell/order bags that I want. Lol..
> It’s just a mystery to me, why my old SA can do so many magic and she can’t. Sigh... My LV situation is hard now, really miss my old SA.


I’m so sorry to hear that. And I totally agree with the begger comment, LV seems to be like that where we are. They don’t need or want your business. You need them, not them working hard for your business no more. I’m over CS and the difficulty getting things.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Why not talk to another SA next time you go? We don't marry SAs and aren't obligated to them in any way. Let her go! She doesn't appreciate you and doesn't deserve you.



balen.girl said:


> I think she will hate me, if I do that.. I lost my zippy coin wallet dust bag during moving out and I am asking her how to get a replacement, I will buy if I have to, and she said she can’t give it to me and can’t sell one. I asked couple of times for her help, but she keep saying the same thing. Well, I bought that wallet from LV, she can check on the system and I still have the receipt.
> Other story is I keep asking her for bags and she keep saying no stock and can’t be order, or she will just ignore my messages. I feel like a beggar now. Beg her to sell/order bags that I want. Lol..
> It’s just a mystery to me, why my old SA can do so many magic and she can’t. Sigh... My LV situation is hard now, really miss my old SA.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Simply stunning





travelbliss said:


> LVoe your bb bag set !!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## elenachoe

23adeline said:


> Pochette Metis in action today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808380



this color is so gorgeous. I have one in black but im thinkin tonselll it ...


----------



## balen.girl

fyn72 said:


> Beautiful! Mine was very crumpled, I put a towel inside to stuff it and put in the  morning sun for about 30 mins each side and it improved a lot!


I think I need to put under the sun tomorrow. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## 23adeline

elenachoe said:


> this color is so gorgeous. I have one in black but im thinkin tonselll it ...


Sell the black and get this off white ?


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that. And I totally agree with the begger comment, LV seems to be like that where we are. They don’t need or want your business. You need them, not them working hard for your business no more. I’m over CS and the difficulty getting things.





PinkInTheBlue said:


> Why not talk to another SA next time you go? We don't marry SAs and aren't obligated to them in any way. Let her go! She doesn't appreciate you and doesn't deserve you.


I am looking for a way to find a new SA. I just don’t want to have an awkward moment at the store when she is around. I really hope she will give better service, since I am buying a lot since May. But let’s see how. Thank you for letting me share my frustration. Have a nice weekend dear..


----------



## 23adeline

eena1230 said:


> This bag is so beautiful...


Thank you


----------



## 23adeline

Using my favourite W Tote BB


----------



## 23adeline

Again, random group pic before I keep them back to their own dust bag


----------



## imetazoa

bumbag world tour out today with the fam!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Obsessed.


----------



## elenachoe

Thought about selling this bag but i just cant!!!  It is gorgeous
Montaigne gm
Key pouch
Fendi pompom


----------



## MeBagaholic

elenachoe said:


> Thought about selling this bag but i just cant!!!  It is gorgeous
> Montaigne gm
> Key pouch
> Fendi pompom
> View attachment 4813442
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813449


I have been debating between montaigne bb mono or emperinte myself
Such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## elenachoe

MeBagaholic said:


> I have been debating between montaigne bb mono or emperinte myself
> Such a gorgeous bag!


Montaign bb is so cute too!!! I am a monogram hoe  
I have empreinte in PM ,
But i think Pm looks better with light colors


----------



## sweetpea_2009

23adeline said:


> Again, random group pic before I keep them back to their own dust bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813402



Beautiful collection!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> You rock girlfriend. You look a million dollars! Love it


Aww you’re so kind    TY for saying that Bumbles. I get nervous posting myself sometimes but since I’m addicted to both sharing/devouring eye candy, these points seem to counter themselves lol 

A happy Saturday (or Sunday in Australia) to you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

elenachoe said:


> Thought about selling this bag but i just cant!!!  It is gorgeous
> Montaigne gm
> Key pouch
> Fendi pompom
> View attachment 4813442
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813449


They all look great together!


----------



## imetazoa

elenachoe said:


> Thought about selling this bag but i just cant!!!  It is gorgeous
> Montaigne gm
> Key pouch
> Fendi pompom
> View attachment 4813442
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813449


Looks beautiful. Would it fit papers/files? I have never really paid attention to this bag before but it looks like a nice potential alternative to the neverfull.


----------



## elenachoe

imetazoa said:


> Looks beautiful. Would it fit papers/files? I have never really paid attention to this bag before but it looks like a nice potential alternative to the neverfull.



Yes!!! Its a great bag!!!! Fits everything! And since it has compartments its great! Gm isnt on sale anymore only bb & mm but!! You can find in preloved market if you wish.  Its a great alternative to neverfull for those who dont wanna have the bag that everyone has.

though i still  want neverfull but in worldtour version- black treated leather and red interior.


----------



## imetazoa

elenachoe said:


> Yes!!! Its a great bag!!!! Fits everything! And since it has compartments its great! Gm isnt on sale anymore only bb & mm but!! You can find in preloved market if you wish.  Its a great alternative to neverfull for those who dont wanna have the bag that everyone has.
> 
> though i still  want neverfull but in worldtour version- black treated leather and red interior.


Thanks!  Also looks a little more professional than the mono NF


----------



## elenachoe

imetazoa said:


> Thanks!  Also looks a little more professional than the mono NF



yes exactly you can wear in 50s 60s 70s go on... hehe  in comparison neverfull mono normal version is very casual look. The neverfull wt i want it for travel. ❤️


----------



## elenachoe

Sunshine mama said:


> They all look great together!



thank you!!! I want to add lv key ring )with logo) soon! ❤️❤️


----------



## MeBagaholic

elenachoe said:


> Montaign bb is so cute too!!! I am a monogram hoe
> I have empreinte in PM ,
> But i think Pm looks better with light colors


Same!!! I got the black PM emp its soo beautiful 
The only DE i have is speedy b30
I want a key pouch in DE though


----------



## elenachoe

MeBagaholic said:


> Same!!! I got the black PM emp its soo beautiful
> The only DE i have is speedy b30
> I want a key pouch in DE though


Yes!! I want a key pouch as well!
I only have clemence wallet in DE.
Rest of my collection is all monogram

i would also love a speedy &neverfull worldtour mono+redinterior


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bumbles said:


> Nice


Thanks!


----------



## fyn72

At our local for Sunday breakfast


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fyn72 said:


> At our local for Sunday breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813701


Beautiful, like always


----------



## elenachoe

fyn72 said:


> At our local for Sunday breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813701


Omg so beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> At our local for Sunday breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813701



All your pretty pictures of this beauty make me want this bag (which I thought was sold out but guess the bb size is still available)!


----------



## balen.girl

Waiting for our coffee, with my still crumpled speedy b 25.. It’s not as crumpled as before but I am still trying to make it smooth, need some sun to speed up but too bad it’s raining here.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Hanging out with my mom!!


----------



## 23adeline

Sunday Dim Sum breakfast with family 
	

		
			
		

		
	



After that went temple


----------



## jaskg144

At the salon a couple of weeks ago with my Neo Noe, I added a short strap that I bought so I could hold it by hand.


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! It's soooo cute!
> How do you like it so far???
> Cuz mine is arriving today!


I like it a lot.


----------



## EmmJay

SDBagLover said:


> Absolutely adorable!


Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

Petit Sac Plat and Felicie chain worn as a belt.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Marc Jacobs Tote with my Perforated Cles!


----------



## RVM

Hot summer outfit with red crafty neverfull. Yep, all eyes on my bag! . 
I am using the strap from the Crafty bandoliere 25

@frenchyo8 here you go; the mod shot picture. Hope this helps


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> I like it a lot.


Yeah. Me too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> At our local for Sunday breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813701


Such a peaceful and beautiful photo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rb Sac Plat just sitting pretty.


----------



## travelbliss

~~~°° Escale Keepall 50's first outing°°~~~


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Crafty Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806809


Lovely!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Rb Sac Plat just sitting pretty.
> View attachment 4814429


So cute!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice nano with a huge puff.
> It's overwhelming but that's the point, and I like it.
> The strap is from my Clapton backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807581


Love it!!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Petit Sac Plat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808736


Such a cutie!!!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Petit Sac Plat is mono and RB arrived!
> View attachment 4809835


Congrate!!! Both are lovely!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Congrate!!! Both are lovely!!!


Thank you.


----------



## acquiredtaste

Today’s outfit of the day.


----------



## cheidel

S


Sunshine mama said:


> Rb Sac Plat just sitting pretty.
> View attachment 4814429


So adorable!!!!!


----------



## valeria1993

My first post here.  This is my LV Artsy in action, and my Chanel WOC. 






EDIT: Realized after posting is a LV in action thread.... oops.  Oh well, my Chanel looks good too!!


----------



## cheidel

travelbliss said:


> ~~~°° Escale Keepall 50's first outing°°~~~
> View attachment 4814468


Beautiful!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## diamondsfrost

valeria1993 said:


> My first post here.  This is my LV Artsy in action, and my Chanel WOC.
> 
> View attachment 4814514
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Realized after posting is a LV in action thread.... oops.  Oh well, my Chanel looks good too!!


I'm loving your sweater dress! May I ask where you got it?


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Lovely!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

My new to me DE Keepall 45, got it at a great price because it came without the strap and luggage tag (which is why I bought it in mint condition).  I actually bought the strap three years ago to use with another bag, and bought the luggage tag six years ago!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

View attachment 4813724



cheidel said:


> My new to me DE Keepall 45, got it at a great price because it came without the strap and luggage tag (which is why I bought it in mint condition).  I actually bought the strap three years ago to use with another bag, and bought the luggage tag six years ago!
> 
> View attachment 4814560


Awesome timing! So happy for you, C. Congratulations


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4813724
> 
> Awesome timing! So happy for you, C. Congratulations


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> My new to me DE Keepall 45, got it at a great price because it came without the strap and luggage tag (which is why I bought it in mint condition).  I actually bought the strap three years ago to use with another bag, and bought the luggage tag six years ago!
> 
> View attachment 4814560


It was meant to be!!!
Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> It was meant to be!!!
> Congrats!


I think so too!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My Saturday Twist adventures: hanging out in the sun & SB yummies. Love my new Canada icons tee - I was sold at the maple syrup pic


----------



## valeria1993

diamondsfrost said:


> I'm loving your sweater dress! May I ask where you got it?


Aritzia. It is a Canadian brand I think (might be wrong!).

I actually ruined that sweater dress.  I stupidly forgot to take it out my laundry to air dry and it shrunk in the dryer. RIP.


----------



## cheidel

imetazoa said:


> Taking her out for the first time ever!!! I bought her “pre-loved” but she was never used.
> 
> View attachment 4812557
> View attachment 4812558


Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

Dkay6 said:


> Couldn’t decide... so I took both home  28th birthday gifts to myself
> 
> View attachment 4812611


Congrats and Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wanted to share my hack for new Speedy’s: Use the organizer with air paper buffers around it to fill out the bag interior = fully filling & smoothing out the sharply folded edges faster. Hope it works for you
> 
> Oops forgot sample pics, here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812044
> View attachment 4812047
> View attachment 4812045
> View attachment 4812046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trick keeps the Speedy’s  shape full & beautiful


Very pretty organizer too!


----------



## Malieash.N

My cutie.


----------



## diamondsfrost

valeria1993 said:


> Aritzia. It is a Canadian brand I think (might be wrong!).
> 
> I actually ruined that sweater dress.  I stupidly forgot to take it out my laundry to air dry and it shrunk in the dryer. RIP.


Thanks for sharing the brand name; it's definitely new to me but they have really great options on everything, not just sweater dresses! I actually see a couple options on their site I might get once the summer humidity dies.


----------



## elenachoe

Today with pm empreinte noir❤️


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Monday with Crafty Speedy , I should use it more often since it’s my newest baby.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

A couple of «in action»-pics from yesterday


----------



## Bags_4_life

I finally got a multicolour bandeau to use for my vintage Petit Noe. It took many attempts to get this bow!


----------



## Dextersmom

Debuting my new TP 26 as a clutch today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bags_4_life said:


> I finally got a multicolour bandeau to use for my vintage Petit Noe. It took many attempts to get this bow!
> View attachment 4815097


This looks soooo good. Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Debuting my new TP 26 as a clutch today.
> 
> View attachment 4815191
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815192


Congrats! Looks great on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! Looks great on you!


Thank you.


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Rb Sac Plat just sitting pretty.
> View attachment 4814429


Your pics are always gorgeous SM! You should do a mini family pic of all your gorgeous mini bags together! Would love to see it


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Your pics are always gorgeous SM! You should do a mini family pic of all your gorgeous mini bags together! Would love to see it


Thank you. That's very sweet of you to to say.


----------



## 1LV

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice nano with a huge puff.
> It's overwhelming but that's the point, and I like it.
> The strap is from my Clapton backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807581


Fun!


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> Happy Monday with Crafty Speedy , I should use it more often since it’s my newest baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814889


How do you like this speedy crafty?!  I'm on the fence and cant find much reviews online!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Toiletry as a loyal business trip companion!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> These petit sisters are enjoying the sunshine.
> View attachment 4812837


Love both your cuties!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> Love both your cuties!!!


Thank you Dr!


----------



## 23adeline

bbkctpf said:


> How do you like this speedy crafty?!  I'm on the fence and cant find much reviews online!


I like it , the only complaint is it’s still a bit too big for my daily use, as I’m using small SLG now for all my small bags . I need to do a bit of ‘fishing ‘ when I need to get things out from this speedy 25.


----------



## 23adeline

This Pochette Grenelle finally looks not white but its actually Seaside color in this pic


----------



## Bella_L

Neonoe in black...love this as a grab and go bag!


----------



## reginaPhalange

w. friends over the weekend playing board games ft. my noir empreinte cles


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MP as a crossbody this morning before my walk to SB. I’m never without ice water in the summer lol. Happy Tuesday all


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> MP as a crossbody this morning before my walk to SB. I’m never without ice water in the summer lol. Happy Tuesday all
> View attachment 4816144


That MP is perfect with your outfit and your tumbler!  
Lovely room as well!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> That MP is perfect with your outfit and your tumbler!
> Lovely room as well!


TY my sunny friend! Terrific Tuesday to you


----------



## Sunshine mama

My bag today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Malieash.N 
What color is your bag?


----------



## acquiredtaste

Brought my multi pochette to the dojo. Taken after class.


----------



## cheidel

Bags_4_life said:


> I finally got a multicolour bandeau to use for my vintage Petit Noe. It took many attempts to get this bow!
> View attachment 4815097


Beautiful, and the perfect bandeau!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> My bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816288


Adorable!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Adorable!!!


Thank you!


----------



## DrTr

acquiredtaste said:


> Brought my multi pochette to the dojo. Taken after class.
> 
> View attachment 4816318


great MP and you both look so happy! Your smiles shine over your masks


----------



## acquiredtaste

DrTr said:


> great MP and you both look so happy! Your smiles shine over your masks


Thank you! Omg it was so great going in person to class instead of over zoom. My legs are sore from our instructor but that’s another story lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This bandeau.  I needed red and pink today.


----------



## skyqueen

Sunshine mama said:


> This bandeau.  I needed red and pink today.
> View attachment 4816709


OMG...the little UGGS!


----------



## Poochie231080

This cutie


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> This bandeau.  I needed red and pink today.
> View attachment 4816709


love it! That’s a great bag, I tried it on and love the colors. And those teeny uggs - how fun!


----------



## jp23

imetazoa said:


> Taking her out for the first time ever!!! I bought her “pre-loved” but she was never used.
> 
> View attachment 4812557
> View attachment 4812558




Love this bag! On my wishlist as well!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> This bandeau.  I needed red and pink today.
> View attachment 4816709


Beautiful pairing, as always, sweet SM You have the cutest mini bags & accessories. TFS!


Poochie231080 said:


> This cutie
> View attachment 4816808


What a fun combo! We’ve really missed your unique shots, dear Poochie. Again, welcome back


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Wednesday all!
LV must really be in a bind for packaging/boxes lol. This is how my 2 items arrived today in a single cardboard box: 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ah well, I’m happy all the same  TY again to all the lovely members who helped me choose this colour!!


----------



## miknarth

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Wednesday all!
> LV must really be in a bind for packaging/boxes lol. This is how my 2 items arrived today in a single cardboard box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817092
> View attachment 4817094
> View attachment 4817095
> View attachment 4817093
> 
> Ah well, I’m happy all the same  TY again to all the lovely members who helped me choose this colour!!


Great color choice for the hat!  And yes, LV is definitely running out of boxes, and likely won't get more until their supplier is back. My SA was super apologetic about it, but as long as there's a dust bag for the item, I am okay without a box. I'm tired of playing tetris with them in my closet anyway


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

miknarth said:


> Great color choice for the hat!  And yes, LV is definitely running out of boxes, and likely won't get more until their supplier is back. My SA was super apologetic about it, but as long as there's a dust bag for the item, I am okay without a box. I'm tired of playing tetris with them in my closet anyway


TY hun  Haha your Tetris comment is so true: I recycle them all too (it’s just getting proper packaging makes for a nicer shopping experience)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I was surprised that the inside of cap’s lid is made of the softest lambskin ever - LV quality luxe-ing up streetwear I guess


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> That MP is perfect with your outfit and your tumbler!
> Lovely room as well!


Yes!!!! +1


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> My bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816288


Such a beautiful, bright, airy picture! Gorgeous!


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> MP as a crossbody this morning before my walk to SB. I’m never without ice water in the summer lol. Happy Tuesday all
> View attachment 4816144


This whole, entire picture is nothing but pure beauty!!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Starbux32 said:


> This whole, entire picture is nothing but pure beauty!!!!


Thanks so much, dear SB!!


----------



## Iamminda

This cap looks so good .  Can’t wait to see you with it on .  Also can’t wait to see your second goody (or did I miss it?).  



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Wednesday all!
> LV must really be in a bind for packaging/boxes lol. This is how my 2 items arrived today in a single cardboard box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817092
> View attachment 4817094
> View attachment 4817095
> View attachment 4817093
> 
> Ah well, I’m happy all the same  TY again to all the lovely members who helped me choose this colour!!


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Wednesday all!
> LV must really be in a bind for packaging/boxes lol. This is how my 2 items arrived today in a single cardboard box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817092
> View attachment 4817094
> View attachment 4817095
> View attachment 4817093
> 
> Ah well, I’m happy all the same  TY again to all the lovely members who helped me choose this colour!!


so lovely!  It looks very nice, bet it will look great on you - and I’m also wondering about item 2


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> This cap looks so good . Can’t wait to see you with it on .  Also can’t wait to see your second goody (or did I miss it?).


TYSM sweet M! Your savvy fashion advice was integral to me picking this colour, so thanks again!  #iammindaisthebest


DrTr said:


> so lovely!  It looks very nice, bet it will look great on you - and I’m also wondering about item 2


TY kindly DT  I was searching for a companion pic to share with this item lol 

Here’s the back story to my item #2: I have been admiring this for years without getting it b/c I thought maybe my reason for loving it was silly... As someone who is obsessed with Pirates of the Caribbean, when I saw this release all my eyes could focus on was imagining Jack Sparrow’s compass. Haha I’m not even a huge animal print person but everything else design-wise just melts away in my eyes. I finally went for it to accessorize my new SpeedyB, plus this print will be perfect for upcoming fall time. My reasoning sounds so silly but it makes me happy lol. Thanks for letting me share!

+ Excited to twin with our lovely @Sunshine mama #tpfsunshineteam


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TYSM sweet M! Your savvy fashion advice was integral to me picking this colour, so thanks again!  #iammindaisthebest
> TY kindly DT  I was searching for a companion pic to share with this item lol
> 
> Here’s the back story to my item #2: I have been admiring this for years without getting it b/c I thought maybe my reason for loving it was silly... As someone who is obsessed with Pirates of the Caribbean, when I saw this release all my eyes could focus on was imagining Jack Sparrow’s compass. Haha I’m not even a huge animal print person but everything else design-wise just melts away in my eyes. I finally went for it to accessorize my new SpeedyB, plus this print will be perfect for upcoming fall time. My reasoning sounds so silly but it makes me happy lol. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> + Excited to twin with our lovely @Sunshine mama #tpfsunshineteam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817261
> 
> View attachment 4817260



What a cute back story — I can see the compass now that you mentioned it .  I actually think the World bandeau is one of the prettiest ones available (even though I am not generally drawn to brown bandeaus).  Looking forward to seeing how you use this pretty piece


----------



## balen.girl

My babies..


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Wednesday all!
> LV must really be in a bind for packaging/boxes lol. This is how my 2 items arrived today in a single cardboard box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817092
> View attachment 4817094
> View attachment 4817095
> View attachment 4817093
> 
> Ah well, I’m happy all the same  TY again to all the lovely members who helped me choose this colour!!


This looks so cute MyBelongs!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> OMG...the little UGGS!


Thank you!


DrTr said:


> love it! That’s a great bag, I tried it on and love the colors. And those teeny uggs - how fun!


Thank you.  I really love how lightweight and roomy it is!


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful pairing, as always, sweet SM You have the cutest mini bags & accessories. TFS!


Thank you!


Starbux32 said:


> Such a beautiful, bright, airy picture! Gorgeous!


Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TYSM sweet M! Your savvy fashion advice was integral to me picking this colour, so thanks again!  #iammindaisthebest
> TY kindly DT  I was searching for a companion pic to share with this item lol
> 
> Here’s the back story to my item #2: I have been admiring this for years without getting it b/c I thought maybe my reason for loving it was silly... As someone who is obsessed with Pirates of the Caribbean, when I saw this release all my eyes could focus on was imagining Jack Sparrow’s compass. Haha I’m not even a huge animal print person but everything else design-wise just melts away in my eyes. I finally went for it to accessorize my new SpeedyB, plus this print will be perfect for upcoming fall time. My reasoning sounds so silly but it makes me happy lol. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> + Excited to twin with our lovely @Sunshine mama #tpfsunshineteam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817261
> 
> View attachment 4817260


That's such a cute back story. LOVE the cap!
And I'm glad I'm twining too!


----------



## Poochie231080

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful pairing, as always, sweet SM You have the cutest mini bags & accessories. TFS!
> What a fun combo! We’ve really missed your unique shots, dear Poochie. Again, welcome back



thanks V 



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Wednesday all!
> LV must really be in a bind for packaging/boxes lol. This is how my 2 items arrived today in a single cardboard box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817092
> View attachment 4817094
> View attachment 4817095
> View attachment 4817093
> 
> Ah well, I’m happy all the same  TY again to all the lovely members who helped me choose this colour!!



cute cap!!! I heard about shortage of packaging, my orders arrived with boxes that were too big.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nice and coffee in the morning. A few of my favorite things. 
Have a great Thursday everyone!


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TYSM sweet M! Your savvy fashion advice was integral to me picking this colour, so thanks again!  #iammindaisthebest
> TY kindly DT  I was searching for a companion pic to share with this item lol
> 
> Here’s the back story to my item #2: I have been admiring this for years without getting it b/c I thought maybe my reason for loving it was silly... As someone who is obsessed with Pirates of the Caribbean, when I saw this release all my eyes could focus on was imagining Jack Sparrow’s compass. Haha I’m not even a huge animal print person but everything else design-wise just melts away in my eyes. I finally went for it to accessorize my new SpeedyB, plus this print will be perfect for upcoming fall time. My reasoning sounds so silly but it makes me happy lol. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> + Excited to twin with our lovely @Sunshine mama #tpfsunshineteam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817261
> 
> View attachment 4817260


Love your story - it’s not silly at all. We all gravitate to things immediately sometimes, and boom, we are finished. The bandeau is really lovely and the compass is great - both you and SM have great taste! Happy Thursday all!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice and coffee in the morning. A few of my favorite things.
> Have a great Thursday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817623


Just love your little Nice! And your coffee looks yum too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> Just love your little Nice! And your coffee looks yum too.


Thank you!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> This bandeau.  I needed red and pink today.
> View attachment 4816709


What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Bumbles

Poochie231080 said:


> This cutie
> 
> View attachment 4816808


Love your reverse poochie! So cute and the charm too


----------



## chloebagfreak

Dextersmom said:


> Debuting my new TP 26 as a clutch today.
> 
> View attachment 4815191
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815192


So lovely! Great to see you DM


----------



## missconvy

At work


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks so much, dear SB!!


You're so welcome!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you.  I really love how lightweight and roomy it is!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you.


You're so welcome!


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> At work
> 
> View attachment 4817821


That is a perfect looking PA! I had to return one that was wavy on the bottom.


----------



## Dextersmom

chloebagfreak said:


> So lovely! Great to see you DM


Thank you so much.  I hope that you are safe and well.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much.  I hope that you are safe and well.


Thank you! I hope you are as well


----------



## EmmJay

Speedy 35 and denim multi pochette strap.


----------



## imetazoa

EmmJay said:


> Speedy 35 and denim multi pochette strap.


That’s the strap I’ve been missing from my life!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EmmJay said:


> Speedy 35 and denim multi pochette strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817914


 What a striking combo, EmmJay. That red is popping against DE! 

LVoe your Speedy35 too - need to re-add this great size to my collection


----------



## EveyB

EmmJay said:


> Speedy 35 and denim multi pochette strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817914


This is really striking! Gorgeous!


----------



## fyn72

Selfie while shoe shopping


----------



## balen.girl

EmmJay said:


> Speedy 35 and denim multi pochette strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817914


Love your combo EmmJay..


----------



## 19flowers

fyn72 said:


> Selfie while shoe shopping
> View attachment 4818065


looking good fyn!!


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Speedy 35 and denim multi pochette strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817914


love your gorgeous dressed speedy!!  What a perfect combination and backdrop!


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> That is a perfect looking PA! I had to return one that was wavy on the bottom.


Ah thanks! She’s from 2007


----------



## chloebagfreak

EmmJay said:


> Speedy 35 and denim multi pochette strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817914


This is so beautiful! That red
I love the tags too!!


----------



## balen.girl

I need a break from LV. Lots of disappointment from my current SA. I went to Gucci today and met sweet SA. Let’s see how it goes..


----------



## acquiredtaste

EmmJay said:


> Speedy 35 and denim multi pochette strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817914


Omg I am in love with this combo!
How do you feel about adding the kaki strap to other damier ebene bags?


----------



## 23adeline

At fitting room trying out pants


----------



## Antonia

My beloved Knightsbridge


----------



## Scooch

Trying to decide what to carry........


----------



## MeBagaholic

Took this beauty out today
Coffee run
I personally like it without the organizer 
So much lighter


----------



## MeBagaholic

Scooch said:


> Trying to decide what to carry........
> 
> View attachment 4818800


Omg yesss!
I got the artsy in mono and now im eyeing the empreinte noir version


----------



## Bella_L

Pochette Métis...love the fact that it looks like a mini briefcase


----------



## SeattleGal93

Target run with my speedy b! Happy Friday!


----------



## Scooch

MeBagaholic said:


> Omg yesss!
> I got the artsy in mono and now im eyeing the empreinte noir version



I hear you! The emprente was a 40th birthday present from hubby! I only carry it in the fall/winter but it’s such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## MeBagaholic

Scooch said:


> I hear you! The emprente was a 40th birthday present from hubby! I only carry it in the fall/winter but it’s such a gorgeous bag!


Its sooo elegant and yes i agree a perfect fall winter bag too


----------



## fyn72

Out for lunch with my daughter


----------



## gagabag

Grocery shopping with these 2 today


----------



## imetazoa

Heading out to breakfast this morning in a little bit of mist. Wet air? Don’t care!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Out for lunch with my daughter
> View attachment 4819362


Yummy to the food and the bags!!!


----------



## MeBagaholic

Todays companion.
Dont mind the bum bum cream lol
Really like the wide strap
Thinking of getting one in noir as well


----------



## bfly

Got the gold chain and pom pom from organize my bag so I can use my PA as a cross body. Loving it.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

bfly said:


> Got the gold chain and pom pom from organize my bag so I can use my PA as a cross body. Loving it.
> 
> View attachment 4819795
> View attachment 4819796
> View attachment 4819797


I just love love this little bag!  ..it's such a beautiful summer piece!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

My most used bag/purse this summer


----------



## bfly

Glam80 said:


> I just love love this little bag!  ..it's such a beautiful summer piece!



Thank you. I love it too.


----------



## Rachelkelter

Glam80 said:


> My most used bag/purse this summer
> 
> View attachment 4819812


I’m jealous I really want a PA in DA!! So cute for summer!!


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What a striking combo, EmmJay. That red is popping against DE!
> 
> LVoe your Speedy35 too - need to re-add this great size to my collection


Thank you so much!


----------



## EmmJay

EveyB said:


> This is really striking! Gorgeous!






balen.girl said:


> Love your combo EmmJay..





DrTr said:


> love your gorgeous dressed speedy!!  What a perfect combination and backdrop!






chloebagfreak said:


> This is so beautiful! That red
> I love the tags too!!





acquiredtaste said:


> Omg I am in love with this combo!
> How do you feel about adding the kaki strap to other damier ebene bags?



Thank you!!


----------



## bh4me

Just got my first DA bag... Graceful PM. I wasted no time after pick-up. Immediately went grocery shopping with me...lol. Super excited


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

bh4me said:


> Just got my first DA bag... Graceful PM. I wasted no time after pick-up. Immediately went grocery shopping with me...lol. Super excited
> 
> View attachment 4819956


It looks super cool on you!!


----------



## Greeneyesgirl89

My first post!! Out and about today with my Palm Springs PM  and my empreinte Artsy in the background!


----------



## bh4me

Glam80 said:


> It looks super cool on you!!


Thank you!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Iamminda said:


> Even your LV book coordinates well with your beautiful Twist


Do you like your Twist?


----------



## Iamminda

Syrenitytoo said:


> Do you like your Twist?


Let me redirect your question to @MyBelongs to Louis who owns this beautiful Twist


----------



## EFC14

My speedy 25


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Syrenitytoo said:


> Do you like your Twist?


 Thank you for referring me, sweet @Iamminda

Yes, I love it. I enjoy many of its features a lot more than I thought I would: fun turn lock closure, carefree Epi leather, adjustable shoulder/crossbody strap, unique shape is timeless & MM size is perfection for me (highly recommend this size if you get one). I think the khaki colour blocking is a beautiful neutral too, goes with everything. Another Twist with silver hardware will be nice down the road but, if I could only have one, I would still pick this luxurious gold-tone first 


_Most recent pic with TF haul_


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Greeneyesgirl89 said:


> My first post!! Out and about today with my Palm Springs PM  and my empreinte Artsy in the background!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819980


Welcome to TPF! Palm Springs PM looks great on you


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy summer Saturday all 
Party PS as an armband today


----------



## mindless

Out with my double pochette today


----------



## Iamminda

Super adorable accessories and gorgeous Twist 


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you for referring me, sweet @Iamminda
> 
> Yes, I love it. I enjoy many of its features a lot more than I thought I would: fun turn lock closure, carefree Epi leather, adjustable shoulder/crossbody strap, unique shape is timeless & MM size is perfection for me (highly recommend this size if you get one). I think the khaki colour blocking is a beautiful neutral too, goes with everything. Another Twist with silver hardware will be nice down the road but, if I could only have one, I would still pick this luxurious gold-tone first
> View attachment 4820162
> 
> _Most recent pic with TF haul_


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy summer Saturday all
> Party PS as an armband today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820176
> View attachment 4820177


So much beauty in these photos!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

TP 26 Escale in action yesterday!


----------



## bigverne28

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> TP 26 Escale in action yesterday!
> View attachment 4820304


You’re tempting me now. Lol! It’s truly stunning. I’m beginning to see why the escale pastel pieces are so popular


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy summer Saturday all
> Party PS as an armband today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820176
> View attachment 4820177


You look so chic! 
You are really making me need that HUGE arm candy of yours!!! And I do love my HUGE bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My HUGE bag today ready to go out.


----------



## BagLady14

Just hanging out on the porch.  Noe BB getting a little more patina.  I attached a slider to the drawstring and an Mcraft 38" strap.


----------



## M_Butterfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy summer Saturday all
> Party PS as an armband today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820176
> View attachment 4820177


Outfit is perfection. That belt is to die for!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLady14 said:


> Just hanging out on the porch.  Noe BB getting a little more patina.  I attached a slider to the drawstring and an Mcraft 38" strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820370


Dang! This is sooo cute!


----------



## Venessa84

My husband said this pic is weird and not post it but I’m loving my new LV sunnies so...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> My husband said this pic is weird and not post it but I’m loving my new LV sunnies so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820447


It's a beautiful photo!!!
Love the sunnies and the necklace!


----------



## skyqueen

Venessa84 said:


> My husband said this pic is weird and not post it but I’m loving my new LV sunnies so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820447


You look fabulous...the sunglasses are perfect!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> My HUGE bag today ready to go out.
> View attachment 4820329


Saw your YouTube video on these little cuties!!!! Loved it, of course!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Saw your YouTube video on these little cuties!!!! Loved it, of course!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you for referring me, sweet @Iamminda
> 
> Yes, I love it. I enjoy many of its features a lot more than I thought I would: fun turn lock closure, carefree Epi leather, adjustable shoulder/crossbody strap, unique shape is timeless & MM size is perfection for me (highly recommend this size if you get one). I think the khaki colour blocking is a beautiful neutral too, goes with everything. Another Twist with silver hardware will be nice down the road but, if I could only have one, I would still pick this luxurious gold-tone first
> View attachment 4820162
> 
> _Most recent pic with TF haul_


Thank you so much for your opinion. Ive always loved it and am leaning toward this one.  I think the biggest fear is the stiffer leather.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Trying to rotate my bags more often 
Just to keep it fresh
PM today 
I have to give the vachetta some ☀️ though.


----------



## XCCX

Having fun today. Find me on Instagram @thedirentist


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aww thanks so much LVoelies. Your kind comments made my Sunday in a *HUGE* way 
#twinningiswinning _dear SM! I’d love for us to match again _


Iamminda said:


> Super adorable accessories and gorgeous Twist





Starbux32 said:


> So much beauty in these photos!!!





Sunshine mama said:


> You look so chic!
> You are really making me need that HUGE arm candy of yours!!! And I do love my HUGE bags.





M_Butterfly said:


> Outfit is perfection. That belt is to die for!!


Fun fact: I found this genuine leather/western belt at Canadian Tire of all places lol (only $7). Thanks MButterfly


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> It's a beautiful photo!!!
> Love the sunnies and the necklace!


+1! You look great @Venessa84 Love everything - your headband is very cute too 


Syrenitytoo said:


> Thank you so much for your opinion. Ive always loved it and am leaning toward this one.  I think the biggest fear is the stiffer leather.
> 
> View attachment 4820533


Nothing to fear with Epi. It’s water resistant, durable & very easy to clean. Only gets scratched if you drop it on cement or hit it against walls & corners. I’m careful so haven’t had any issues so far - fingers crossed. Another tip: leave the sticker on your turn lock to preserve its gleaming hardware/ beauty.

Share pics if you get one!


----------



## EmmJay

Petit Sac Plat


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EmmJay said:


> Petit Sac Plat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820922


Omg every new style looks fab on you, EJ! 


Sunshine mama said:


> My HUGE bag today ready to go out.
> View attachment 4820329


Lol you’re the absolute cutest, SM! Love your HUGE head-turner     I really enjoy looking forward to your gorgeous bags/displays everyday. Cheers!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Visiting LV Wynn to pick up some earrings and ended up trying the vanity pm bag to match my sandals.


----------



## Bumbles

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Visiting LV Wynn to pick up some earrings and ended up trying the vanity pm bag to match my sandals.
> 
> View attachment 4820991
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820993


Gorgeous, did you bring it home with you?


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lol you’re the absolute cutest, SM! Love your HUGE head-turner     I really enjoy looking forward to your gorgeous bags/displays everyday. Cheers!


Thank you MyBelongs! 
You are so sweet!


----------



## gwendo25

Working my Odeon PM!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Another day...


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy mono Monday  puff sleeves & empreinte today


----------



## Sunshine mama

gwendo25 said:


> Working my Odeon PM!
> 
> View attachment 4821203


What a beautiful bag and I love the extenders! Where did you get them?


SakuraSakura said:


> Another day...
> 
> View attachment 4821238


This is an awesome combo. I love this pochette!


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mono Monday  puff sleeves & empreinte today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821235
> View attachment 4821247


Such a beautiful color combo!


----------



## MeBagaholic

My beloved PA today
I love her so much!
With the wide strap its sooo comfy


----------



## gwendo25

Sunshine mama said:


> What a beautiful bag and I love the extenders! Where did you get them?
> 
> This is an awesome combo. I love this pochette!
> 
> Such a beautiful color combo!


The 3” extenders were purchased on Etsy from Mautto.  Excellent quality!!


----------



## Leena.212

it is a beautiful photo indeed 


Venessa84 said:


> My husband said this pic is weird and not post it but I’m loving my new LV sunnies so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820447


----------



## Leena.212

i love all black. And that LV piece is looking great on arm too. 


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy summer Saturday all
> Party PS as an armband today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820176
> View attachment 4820177


----------



## Leena.212

Taking a stop on the drive by the ocean. Color of water matched the the color of my bag


----------



## Dmurphy1

Today my new to me turenne pm, perfect bag for me !!


----------



## Iamminda

Beautiful PM and amazing top .  Happy Week to you 


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mono Monday  puff sleeves & empreinte today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821235
> View attachment 4821247


----------



## LGGSZTX

fyn72 said:


> Out for dinner tonight
> 
> View attachment 4813183


i love the little purse, what style is it?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you LVoelies! 

@Sunshine mama
@MeBagaholic @Leena.212 @Iamminda


----------



## littleblackbag

Took MP out for the evening!


----------



## jszkat

Wearing my New Wave bag.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

jszkat said:


> Wearing my New Wave bag.
> 
> View attachment 4821482
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821484


Very pretty! Matching blue heels are perfect. Thanks for sharing


----------



## SakuraSakura

My new-to-me Ikat Zippy Coin Purse!!


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> It's a beautiful photo!!!
> Love the sunnies and the necklace!





skyqueen said:


> You look fabulous...the sunglasses are perfect!



Thank you both for being so sweet!


----------



## pearyfooa

Used my petit bucket pochette in my vlog


----------



## balen.girl

I really miss my speedy 35 for travel. I don’t know when the world is save enough for us to travel. So today I bring my bag to supermarket and then a short walk at the park. My bag is super empty, but who cares. I just miss wearing this bag.


----------



## Bumbles

jszkat said:


> Wearing my New Wave bag.
> 
> View attachment 4821482
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821484


I love your gorgeous blue bag, and your matching blue shoes just highlights it’s beauty even more.


----------



## CaliLove21

With my favorite!


----------



## littleblackbag

CaliLove21 said:


> With my favorite!
> View attachment 4821711


Gorgeous bag, but your ring is TDF!


----------



## CaliLove21

littleblackbag said:


> Gorgeous bag, but your ring is TDF!


Thanks!!


----------



## 23adeline

Received this Crafty bi Color Envy LV Stole and  a quick try on


----------



## 23adeline

These 2 sisters : Both are Vernis, comes with mono handle ,luggage tag, broad shoulder strap with mono on one side and colour on the other side


----------



## 23adeline

Spring Street in handbag seater at Japanese restaurant 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Before went out to work yesterday


----------



## ODonnell_91

Wearing my reverse pochette metis while buying a few other bits from LV XD!


----------



## fyn72

LGGSZTX said:


> i love the little purse, what style is it?


It's the Felicie animal print ltd edition from 2016


----------



## DrTootr

Taking my Duck out for a spin today   ...


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Taking my Duck out for a spin today   ...
> 
> View attachment 4821853


So jelly!!!
It's so cute!
And your nails are awesome!


----------



## Sunshine mama

All I need today is this.
View attachment 4821855


----------



## EmmJay

The other day with PSP


----------



## Sunshine mama

Oops. Something went wrong with the photo above.  This is all I need today.


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> So jelly!!!
> It's so cute!
> And your nails are awesome!


Aww thanks @Sunshine mama and have a great day


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> Oops. Something went wrong with the photo above.  This is all I need today.
> View attachment 4821929



It's so cute @Sunshine mama


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> It's so cute @Sunshine mama


Thank you.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

TP Escale is enjoying a summer day in the park!


----------



## DrTootr

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> TP Escale is enjoying a summer day in the park!
> 
> View attachment 4822014


I have the same one and love it


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

DrTootr said:


> I have the same one and love it


Me too! 
Got her just last week and am totally in love!!    And she is so practical to take away in the rain due to treated leather (it was raining multiple times today)!


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mono Monday  puff sleeves & empreinte today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821235
> View attachment 4821247


Such a beauty !!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bbcerisette66 said:


> Such a beauty !!!


Thanks BB! Hope your new week is going well


----------



## thewave1969

jszkat said:


> Wearing my New Wave bag.
> 
> View attachment 4821482
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821484


Adorable!


----------



## hthrs

Poochie231080 said:


> thanks V
> 
> 
> 
> cute cap!!! I heard about shortage of packaging, my orders arrived with boxes that were too big.


Same! I bought a Graceful MM and you could have fit a small suitcase in there!


----------



## CaliLove21

mindless said:


> Out with my double pochette today
> 
> View attachment 4820178



I love this color combo! Are you able to fit a lot in it?


----------



## DrTootr

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Me too!
> Got her just last week and am totally in love!!    And she is so practical to take away in the rain due to treated leather (it was raining multiple times today)!


Congrats on getting yours last week @MarryMeLV_Now I was so in   with it when I got mine I even decided to match my nail-polish to it


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

DrTootr said:


> Congrats on getting yours last week @MarryMeLV_Now I was so in   with it when I got mine I even decided to match my nail-polish to it
> 
> View attachment 4822263


OMG this pic is so cute!! Love everything


----------



## mindless

CaliLove21 said:


> I love this color combo! Are you able to fit a lot in it?


Hi CaliLove, Thanks. Honestly, this bag can only carry a few items. But i normally use it for weekends or a quick errand.
I have taken a photo to show what fits inside. I have put in a card holder, a pocket sized sanitiser, mobile phone etc (like the 2nd pic though phone is not in pic). I think you can still add a lip gloss or a pack of tissue. But for me I do not want to stretch the bag out too much.


----------



## MeBagaholic

She is here!
And MIF 
Love the deep embossing


----------



## CaliLove21

mindless said:


> Hi CaliLove, Thanks. Honestly, this bag can only carry a few items. But i normally use it for weekends or a quick errand.
> I have taken a photo to show what fits inside. I have put in a card holder, a pocket sized sanitiser, mobile phone etc (like the 2nd pic though phone is not in pic). I think you can still add a lip gloss or a pack of tissue. But for me I do not want to stretch the bag out too much.
> 
> View attachment 4822410
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822415


Thanks so much for the photos, very helpful!


----------



## SeattleGal93

MeBagaholic said:


> She is here!
> And MIF
> Love the deep embossing
> 
> View attachment 4822440


Love empreinte leather. I just got the business card holder and it smells amazing. Congrats on your new goodie!


----------



## MeBagaholic

SeattleGal93 said:


> Love empreinte leather. I just got the business card holder and it smells amazing. Congrats on your new goodie!


Thankyou! Its so buttery soft to touch 
I really want Montaigne bb now


----------



## 23adeline

Wearing my new stole today


----------



## bigverne28

DrTootr said:


> Congrats on getting yours last week @MarryMeLV_Now I was so in   with it when I got mine I even decided to match my nail-polish to it
> 
> View attachment 4822263


I LOVE you nails!!!


----------



## Poochie231080

Taking this beauty out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bigverne28 said:


> I LOVE you nails!!!


+1!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Poochie231080 said:


> Taking this beauty out.
> 
> View attachment 4822708


This is beautiful.  And your coffee looks delicious!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Wearing my new stole today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822525


Love this bag/stole combo.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Wearing this silk square today. It makes the handle sooo squishy and comfy.


----------



## Penelope84

The #BlackOut


----------



## Greeneyesgirl89

Penelope84 said:


> The #BlackOut


BEAUTIFUL!! I’ve been debating getting this bag. How do you like it? Is it super heavy?


----------



## Penelope84

Greeneyesgirl89 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!! I’ve been debating getting this bag. How do you like it? Is it super heavy?


I LOVE LOVE the tote and I love the black more than the reverse monogram. It can get heavy depending on what you carry


Greeneyesgirl89 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!! I’ve been debating getting this bag. How do you like it? Is it super heavy?


here is a pic of what’s in mine. My main LV wallet is heavy and the toiletry pouche is also heavy but without those no it is not a heavy bag imo


----------



## Greeneyesgirl89

Penelope84 said:


> I LOVE LOVE the tote and I love the black more than the reverse monogram. It can get heavy depending on what you carry
> 
> here is a pic of what’s in mine. My main LV wallet is heavy and the toiletry pouche is also heavy but without those no it is not a heavy bag imo
> 
> View attachment 4822802


I have an empreinte artsy and I LOVE the look of the bag and its a great bag, but with the one thick shoulder strap it can get heavy on your shoulder. I’m thinking this one might be more comfortable with the two straps


----------



## Penelope84

Greeneyesgirl89 said:


> I have an empreinte artsy and I LOVE the look of the bag and its a great bag, but with the one thick shoulder strap it can get heavy on your shoulder. I’m thinking this one might be more comfortable with the two straps


It is definitely more comfortable with the two long shoulder straps and easy to get in and out of


----------



## louislove29

23adeline said:


> These 2 sisters : Both are Vernis, comes with mono handle ,luggage tag, broad shoulder strap with mono on one side and colour on the other side
> View attachment 4821778


I love bleu nuit!!  I bought the key pouch years ago and returned it.  I regret it every day


----------



## SakuraSakura

We had a rough night. At IHop then shopping!


----------



## DrTootr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> OMG this pic is so cute!! Love everything


Thank you so much @MyBelongs to Louis and wishing you a wonderful Wednesday


----------



## DrTootr

bigverne28 said:


> I LOVE you nails!!!


Aww thank you @bigverne28 and hope you're having a great day as well


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Wednesday everyone


----------



## abg12

First vacation since the pandemic


----------



## DrTootr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4822983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone



It's SO cute x


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4822983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone


Cute backpack!


----------



## MeBagaholic

Went with monogrammed route i love it more personalized


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this bag/stole combo.


Thank you


----------



## 23adeline

Green blouse, green phone plus green bag


----------



## 23adeline

This was taken yesterday


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks so much LVoelies! Happiest midweek to you both   


DrTootr said:


> It's SO cute x





Sunshine mama said:


> Cute backpack!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Wearing this silk square today. It makes the handle sooo squishy and comfy.
> View attachment 4822742


Ooh I missed this caramel gem... Looks yummy with its beautiful LV dressing! This eye candy reminds me of one of my faves: Werthers originals lol  TY for that, Sunshine Mama XO


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> This bandeau.  I needed red and pink today.
> View attachment 4816709


Very cute!! Love those little boots!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TYSM sweet M! Your savvy fashion advice was integral to me picking this colour, so thanks again!  #iammindaisthebest
> TY kindly DT  I was searching for a companion pic to share with this item lol
> 
> Here’s the back story to my item #2: I have been admiring this for years without getting it b/c I thought maybe my reason for loving it was silly... As someone who is obsessed with Pirates of the Caribbean, when I saw this release all my eyes could focus on was imagining Jack Sparrow’s compass. Haha I’m not even a huge animal print person but everything else design-wise just melts away in my eyes. I finally went for it to accessorize my new SpeedyB, plus this print will be perfect for upcoming fall time. My reasoning sounds so silly but it makes me happy lol. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> + Excited to twin with our lovely @Sunshine mama #tpfsunshineteam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817261
> 
> View attachment 4817260


Pretty bandeau and I want that cap!!!


----------



## fyn72

Speedy after work today to run some errands


----------



## kina.strickland

Out shopping with my new baby


----------



## Bumbles

DrTootr said:


> Taking my Duck out for a spin today   ...
> 
> View attachment 4821853


Gorgeous


----------



## Bumbles

EmmJay said:


> The other day with PSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821911


You always rock emmjay!


----------



## EmmJay

Bumbles said:


> You always rock emmjay!


Thank you!


----------



## fieheath

Call me old fashioned but I love having an agenda, even if Covid-19 has meant minimal plans. I just feel so classy with an agenda!


----------



## louislove29

My Mon Monogram NF at work today with a bag charm


----------



## XCCX

Great match! Agree?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My solution to bad hair days is using silk scarves. Works every time! TP26 boho look today. 

Happy Thursday everyone


----------



## Sunshine mama

Is it silly to think that the strawberry  frap  matches my PSP in RB?


----------



## Sunshine mama

XCCX said:


> Great match! Agree?
> 
> View attachment 4824076


So pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fieheath said:


> View attachment 4823682
> 
> 
> Call me old fashioned but I love having an agenda, even if Covid-19 has meant minimal plans. I just feel so classy with an agenda!


This picture is so peaceful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@MyBelongs to Louis
Your outfit is sooooo elegantly boho!


----------



## missconvy

Small table so Clippa comes in handy. Strawberry açaí lemonade refresher is yum!


----------



## Iamminda

Looking so good and stylish _even _on your bad hair day V 



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My solution to bad hair days is using silk scarves. Works every time! TP26 boho look today.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone
> View attachment 4824054


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you kindly, my sweet friends  You’re always so thoughtful & generous IM It was fun to use that OG belt again, seeing my early handiwork of punching holes lol. I was such a fashion newbie then 

 I love your Pink Drink & Nano combo today, SM. They make an excellent pair after any pink LVoer’s heart 


Sunshine mama said:


> @MyBelongs to Louis
> Your outfit is sooooo elegantly boho!





Iamminda said:


> Looking so good and stylish _even _on your bad hair day V


----------



## XCCX

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## M_Butterfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Is it silly to think that the strawberry  frap  matches my PSP in RB?
> View attachment 4824121


I am in love  (please please do not tell Ms. Nano)


----------



## Sunshine mama

M_Butterfly said:


> I am in love  (please please do not tell Ms. Nano)


Thank you!
lol I won't tell!


----------



## 23adeline

Alma bb


----------



## bfly




----------



## southernbelle82

Back in my love! She always feels like home when I move back into her. We had our five year anniversary of being together in April. I got her new from the LV boutique in Union Square San Francisco.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> View attachment 4824744


I love how the sunlight hits these two cuties!


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle82 said:


> Back in my love! She always feels like home when I move back into her. We had our five year anniversary of being together in April. I got her new from the LV boutique in Union Square San Francisco.
> 
> View attachment 4824753
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824757


Wow! 
Love the beautiful and clean patina!


----------



## Tayyyraee

Distance teaching with my trusty pals! Neverfull and Valentino rockstud jellies


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Friday!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Tayyyraee said:


> Distance teaching with my trusty pals! Neverfull and Valentino rockstud jellies
> View attachment 4824926


I never get tired of Valentino’s & LV pictures  Beautiful!


HeartMyMJs said:


> Happy Friday!!
> View attachment 4824927


Happy Friday to you! Love your luggage tag design - very eye-catching & cute


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday to you! Love your luggage tag design - very eye-catching & cute


Thank you!  I wanted something different!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I miss travel so much, you guys... Felt like packing some LV’s into my Horizon just for fun today. Thanks for humouring me  #myimaginaryvacation


----------



## southernbelle82

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow!
> Love the beautiful and clean patina!


Thank SM! Yes, I’ve diligently took proper care of the vachetta to ensure no “blackening”. I mean, there’s some but it’s minimal.


----------



## acquiredtaste

Don’t mind the mess. Please tell me I’m not the only one who makes a mess while getting ready.  I’m surprised how much I’m obsessed with this bag and that it’s not seen everywhere.


----------



## Venessa84

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I miss travel so much, you guys... Felt like packing some LV’s into my Horizon just for fun today. Thanks for humouring me  #myimaginaryvacation
> 
> View attachment 4825136



This makes me want to post a pic of my horizon from our little family trip a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Speedy 35 and denim multi pochette strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817914


Very pretty!  Love how that red pops!


----------



## cheidel

MeBagaholic said:


> Todays companion.
> Dont mind the bum bum cream lol
> Really like the wide strap
> Thinking of getting one in noir as well
> 
> View attachment 4819770


Lovely, and loving the wide strap!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you for referring me, sweet @Iamminda
> 
> Yes, I love it. I enjoy many of its features a lot more than I thought I would: fun turn lock closure, carefree Epi leather, adjustable shoulder/crossbody strap, unique shape is timeless & MM size is perfection for me (highly recommend this size if you get one). I think the khaki colour blocking is a beautiful neutral too, goes with everything. Another Twist with silver hardware will be nice down the road but, if I could only have one, I would still pick this luxurious gold-tone first
> View attachment 4820162
> 
> _Most recent pic with TF haul_


Gorgeous, and I love the cute pouch!  So whimsical!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> My HUGE bag today ready to go out.
> View attachment 4820329


Such a cutie!!!


----------



## cheidel

Venessa84 said:


> My husband said this pic is weird and not post it but I’m loving my new LV sunnies so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820447


I love your sunnies, and they look great on you!


----------



## veronicamorris

HeartMyMJs said:


> Happy Friday!!
> View attachment 4824927


This is the speedy nano? How do you like it??


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Petit Sac Plat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820922


Such a cute bag!!!


----------



## cheidel

jszkat said:


> Wearing my New Wave bag.
> 
> View attachment 4821482
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821484


Beautiful bag, and love your outfits!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> The other day with PSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821911


Love the cute PSP, and you look fabulously sporty!


----------



## cheidel

Poochie231080 said:


> Taking this beauty out.
> 
> View attachment 4822708


Gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

kina.strickland said:


> Out shopping with my new baby
> 
> View attachment 4823483


Very pretty, Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Is it silly to think that the strawberry  frap  matches my PSP in RB?
> View attachment 4824121


Perfect match!!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I miss travel so much, you guys... Felt like packing some LV’s into my Horizon just for fun today. Thanks for humouring me  #myimaginaryvacation
> 
> View attachment 4825136


Lovely collection!  Enjoy your imaginary vacation!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

veronicamorris said:


> This is the speedy nano? How do you like it??


Yes it is.  I love it so far.


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Perfect match!!


Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I miss travel so much, you guys... Felt like packing some LV’s into my Horizon just for fun today. Thanks for humouring me  #myimaginaryvacation
> 
> View attachment 4825136


Such stylish traveler you are!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!  Love how that red pops!


Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Love the cute PSP, and you look fabulously sporty!


Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

Rare species , Dora BB at work


----------



## bagzaddict

HeartMyMJs said:


> Happy Friday!!
> View attachment 4824927


Is your speedy a 25?  So cute!!


----------



## chocolateolive

Handpainted vintage trousse 28 ✌️

@houseofkkz


----------



## Sunshine mama

Taking a walk with the RB PSP.


----------



## paula3boys

Sunshine mama said:


> Taking a walk with the RB PSP.
> View attachment 4825739


Cute shoes!


----------



## Sunshine mama

paula3boys said:


> Cute shoes!


Thank you.  I accidently laced one side differently.


----------



## bfly

Going out with my PM mono to get new item from LV.


----------



## Iamminda

Cute mod shot of this little beauty .  


Sunshine mama said:


> Taking a walk with the RB PSP.
> View attachment 4825739


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Cute mod shot of this little beauty .


 Thank you. 
I think the beautiful weather got me doing some crazy things.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> I think the beautiful weather got me doing some crazy things.


Here’s to more beautiful weather so we can have more lovely mod shots from you


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Here’s to more beautiful weather so we can have more lovely mod shots from you


+1! I wholeheartedly agree  
#tpfsunshineteam


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY lovely ladies  
Right now I’m sipping my imaginary margaritas & sunbathing on a beach of white sands & turquoise still waters lol 


cheidel said:


> Lovely collection!  Enjoy your imaginary vacation!





Sunshine mama said:


> Such stylish traveler you are!


----------



## LVtingting

bfly said:


> Going out with my PM mono to get new item from LV.
> View attachment 4825851
> View attachment 4825852


Nice ! The happiest feelings: wear one LV get another lol. What you get?!


----------



## fyn72

Took the Camaro out for a drive to have a coffee at our local


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Taking a walk with the RB PSP.
> View attachment 4825739


That’s a cute mod shot! Thank you for sharing


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> Took the Camaro out for a drive to have a coffee at our local
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826199
> View attachment 4826200


Mhhh  and gorgeous car!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

bagzaddict said:


> Is your speedy a 25?  So cute!!


Thanks!  No it’s a nano speedy.


----------



## mdcx

Sunshine mama said:


> Is it silly to think that the strawberry  frap  matches my PSP in RB?
> View attachment 4824121


Oh this is all just lovely!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Here’s to more beautiful weather so we can have more lovely mod shots from you


Oh I can't disagree with more beautiful weather!


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> +1! I wholeheartedly agree
> #tpfsunshineteam


Thank you!


mdcx said:


> Oh this is all just lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@EveyB
Thank you!


----------



## BagLady14

HeartMyMJs said:


> Happy Friday!!
> View attachment 4824927


Such a cute little baby.


----------



## 23adeline

Visited LV to return a bag, collect a repaired bag and bought shoes 


saying bye bye to this Lockit revelation





bought this crafty stellar open back sneakers




saw this Bliss Ankle Boots and like it so much


	

		
			
		

		
	
So I brought home both


----------



## IntheOcean

23adeline said:


> So I brought home both


Quite understandable! Love the ankle booties, perfect heel hight, IMO.


----------



## 23adeline

IntheOcean said:


> Quite understandable! Love the ankle booties, perfect heel hight, IMO.


Yes, it’s perfect to me as I don’t want to buy shoes that make me tired while wearing them


----------



## 23adeline

Mini luggage BB at LV


----------



## bfly

LVtingting said:


> Nice ! The happiest feelings: wear one LV get another lol. What you get?!



Thank you. I got the logomania scarf, it’s been on my wishlist for sometime. Happy to get it and ready for the winter.


----------



## bfly

23adeline said:


> Visited LV to return a bag, collect a repaired bag and bought shoes
> View attachment 4826406
> 
> saying bye bye to this Lockit revelation
> View attachment 4826407
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826434
> 
> bought this crafty stellar open back sneakers
> View attachment 4826429
> 
> View attachment 4826430
> 
> saw this Bliss Ankle Boots and like it so much
> View attachment 4826433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I brought home both



They both are nice. Congratulations.


----------



## cali_to_ny

Beach pouch at the clam shack ☀️☀️


----------



## HeartMyMJs

BagLady14 said:


> Such a cute little baby.


Thanks! ❤️


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunday shopping fun with my PM. I wasn’t after anything but this Marc Jacobs strap looked so good with my cream bag 




Comfy shopping hi-tops lol. Successful shopping pic 


 A wonderful new week to everyone!


----------



## jszkat

I was rocking my PM this week.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jszkat said:


> I was rocking my PM this week.
> 
> View attachment 4826849
> View attachment 4826848
> View attachment 4826850


OMG, you are making me want to buy that empreinte PM!!!
Especially love that first dress!


----------



## jszkat

Sunshine mama said:


> OMG, you are making me want to buy that empreinte PM!!!


I love this bag. Higly recommend it.


----------



## imetazoa

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Sunday shopping fun with my PM. I wasn’t after anything but this Marc Jacobs strap looked so good with my cream bag
> View attachment 4826781
> View attachment 4826820
> View attachment 4826780
> 
> Comfy shopping hi-tops lol. Successful shopping pic
> View attachment 4826778
> 
> A wonderful new week to everyone!


I love that strap!!!


----------



## EmmJay

Crafty speedy strap with multicolor milla.


----------



## DrTr

Here is a quick “action” shot of my bag/scarf for zoom calls tomorrow - about as action as it gets most days for me lately. I did a manicure and noticed the color matched my fun bright saintonge so it was time to rotate her in. Love everyone’s LVlies! Happy last week in August!


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Crafty speedy strap with multicolor milla.
> 
> View attachment 4826953


Looking great as always! Yesterday thought about starting a thread called “playing with straps” or something like that, but have been slammed so didn’t do it or take photos for it yet. It’s so much fun to mix and match all the LV straps, Mautto chains, etc.  Thanks  for this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Sunday shopping fun with my PM. I wasn’t after anything but this Marc Jacobs strap looked so good with my cream bag
> View attachment 4826781
> View attachment 4826820
> View attachment 4826780
> 
> Comfy shopping hi-tops lol. Successful shopping pic
> View attachment 4826778
> 
> A wonderful new week to everyone!


Loving everything in your pictures including your shiny shoes!!!


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Here is a quick “action” shot of my bag/scarf for zoom calls tomorrow - about as action as it gets most days for me lately. I did a manicure and noticed the color matched my fun bright saintonge so it was time to rotate her in. Love everyone’s LVlies! Happy last week in August!
> View attachment 4826987
> View attachment 4826988


Very pretty sweet T!!!


----------



## mdcx

cali_to_ny said:


> Beach pouch at the clam shack ☀☀
> View attachment 4826690


Such a happy photo!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

imetazoa said:


> I love that strap!!!


Great! Thanks so much for sharing your approval, I  
I really love it too lol. Have a great new week!


Sunshine mama said:


> Loving everything in your pictures including your shiny shoes!!!


Thanks so much, lovely SM! Your kind comments totally made my Sunday evening XO


EmmJay said:


> Crafty speedy strap with multicolor milla.
> 
> View attachment 4826953


Another beautiful combo  LVoe it, EmmJay!
TFS 


DrTr said:


> Here is a quick “action” shot of my bag/scarf for zoom calls tomorrow - about as action as it gets most days for me lately. I did a manicure and noticed the color matched my fun bright saintonge so it was time to rotate her in. Love everyone’s LVlies! Happy last week in August!
> View attachment 4826987
> View attachment 4826988


Happy last August weekend to you, dear DT. All the vibrant colours in your pic make me so happy  Such lovely looks with these H textiles & LV’s!
 TFS


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Ta da: finished look 
	

		
			
		

		
	


 Thanks for letting me share my retail therapy lol


----------



## thewave1969

23adeline said:


> Visited LV to return a bag, collect a repaired bag and bought shoes
> View attachment 4826406
> 
> saying bye bye to this Lockit revelation
> View attachment 4826407
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826434
> 
> bought this crafty stellar open back sneakers
> View attachment 4826429
> 
> View attachment 4826430
> 
> saw this Bliss Ankle Boots and like it so much
> View attachment 4826433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I brought home both


Omg, The debossed Lockit!!!   This is one of the ones I missed the train...


----------



## mj67812

My small but very useful LV collection that i use every single day (not really in action but still!)


----------



## Venessa84

Trio and some Woodstock goodies


----------



## 23adeline

bfly said:


> They both are nice. Congratulations.


Thank you


----------



## 23adeline

thewave1969 said:


> Omg, The debossed Lockit!!!   This is one of the ones I missed the train...


The glazing of the handle is melting , I insist to return it even though the other LV CA’s told me to send for repair and keep the bag. I’m not happy with the repair centre because  they caused slight damage to my bag AGAIN! My Speedy Race that I sent for repair months ago, came back with scratches


----------



## 23adeline

Group photos again


----------



## Tayyyraee

Tayyyraee said:


> Distance teaching with my trusty pals! Neverfull and Valentino rockstud jellies
> View attachment 4824926





	

		
			
		

		
	
Today’s distance teaching lineup looks very similar to Friday’s. New day, new colors


----------



## white houses

My fun babes on my (socially distanced) 30th birthday trip! But, the Costco pastries are the real stars of the show


----------



## thewave1969

23adeline said:


> The glazing of the handle is melting , I insist to return it even though the other LV CA’s told me to send for repair and keep the bag. I’m not happy with the repair centre because  they caused slight damage to my bag AGAIN! My Speedy Race that I sent for repair months ago, came back with scratches
> View attachment 4827267


So sorry to hear this Must be terribly upsetting, especially that we take such good care of our bags. Seeing it with a damaged corner is not fun. Hopefully they will be able somehow to help


----------



## MeBagaholic

Out with my Neverfull 
Holds all of mine and my baby’s essentials!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Daily PM


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## bigverne28

EmmJay said:


> Crafty speedy strap with multicolor milla.
> 
> View attachment 4826953


I was wondering about the strap. It’s  like they were made for each other. Love it and rocking it as always!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Me being a bag freak in action... I see you, damier azur speedy B 25!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy mono Monday, LV friends 

 "man repeller" tag
	

		
			
		

		
	



*does LV twist lock count as a monogram symbol? If not, thanks for letting me share anyways lol


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

SakuraSakura said:


> Me being a bag freak in action... I see you, damier azur speedy B 25!
> 
> View attachment 4827798


Good eye! I hope for that Speedy's safety that this isn't anywhere too public


----------



## SakuraSakura

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Good eye! I hope for that Speedy's safety that this isn't anywhere too public



I saw it in a store that was closed. There was somebody working at a desk and it was tucked into it.You may be asking yourself : Sakura did you crouch down in a dress to take a spy picture of a handbag? The answer, my dears, is yes.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

SakuraSakura said:


> I saw it in a store that was closed. There was somebody working at a desk and it was tucked into it.You may be asking yourself : Sakura did you crouch down in a dress to take a spy picture of a handbag? The answer, my dears, is yes.


Haha you rock  We thank you for your LV commitment!


----------



## MmeM124

No action so I gathered the fam for a portrait. (I am using the azur speedy for the rare occasions I do go outside). Forgot my cosmetic case but maybe next time


----------



## miknarth

SakuraSakura said:


> I saw it in a store that was closed. There was somebody working at a desk and it was tucked into it.You may be asking yourself : Sakura did you crouch down in a dress to take a spy picture of a handbag? The answer, my dears, is yes.


Hahaha that’s hilarious.


----------



## SakuraSakura

miknarth said:


> Hahaha that’s hilarious.


I had nothing to contribute today so I found someone elses to use!


----------



## 23adeline

thewave1969 said:


> So sorry to hear this Must be terribly upsetting, especially that we take such good care of our bags. Seeing it with a damaged corner is not fun. Hopefully they will be able somehow to help


I’m too disappointed and I’ll return that speedy race for good


----------



## gwendo25

Taking my Flower tote PM to work.


----------



## Sunshine mama

gwendo25 said:


> Taking my Flower tote PM to work.
> 
> View attachment 4828168
> View attachment 4828169


Oh my! This tote is the cutest ever!


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy crafty again


----------



## SakuraSakura

*work work work... and Tim Hortons breakfast sandwiches! *


----------



## DrTootr

Spot the duck   from our yummy dinner last night...


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Jellycode said:


> Showing off my LV Neonoe bb in epi heh heh



Thank you for the video. I’m thinking about purchasing this bag also. It’s beautiful! Just worried if the size is practical


----------



## Jeepgurl76

This beauty Antheia arrived today! Love it


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Spot the duck   from our yummy dinner last night...
> 
> View attachment 4828446


Too cute to eat!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Too cute to eat!


Agreed! @DrTootr That duck does look like the tastiest appetizer though... TFS


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Picking up my online order at Canadian Tire: Brasso for LV. I’m being proactive with bag care due to this COVID restlessness lol


----------



## DrTootr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Agreed! @DrTootr That duck does look like the tastiest appetizer though... TFS


Thanks lovely ladies @MyBelongs to Louis and @Sunshine mama


----------



## DrTootr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Picking up my online order at Canadian Tire: Brasso for LV. I’m being proactive with bag care due to this COVID restlessness lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828613


Love your LV luggage tags x


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

DrTootr said:


> Love your LV luggage tags x


Thanks hun!!  cheers to Men’s collections lol


----------



## Sibelle

Just some eye candy.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Making the most out of the day...


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Mini luggage BB at LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826449


This cutie is one of my favs!


----------



## Bumbles

gwendo25 said:


> Taking my Flower tote PM to work.
> 
> View attachment 4828168
> View attachment 4828169


Very cute flower tote. Nice


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Picking up my online order at Canadian Tire: Brasso for LV. I’m being proactive with bag care due to this COVID restlessness lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828613


Love that tote with the tags!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Very cute flower tote. Nice


+1!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This petit cutie with a cherry on top.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Hope everyone is having a happy mid week! Off to work with my favourite catogram twist


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Love that tote with the tags!!!


TY hun   Funny how this pandemic makes an errand  - like going to Canadian Tire - something I look forward too

 Cheers on your Rose/cherry cutie!! You have the best knack for sunlight angles, fitting for your sunshine handle lol


----------



## 23adeline

Changed from Speedy 25 ( crafty) to Speedy BB this morning,but it’s raining here right now


----------



## Fierymo

Carrieshaver said:


> This beauty Antheia arrived today! Love it
> 
> View attachment 4828581


Love your hobo bags


----------



## AnnaHalina

Sunshine mama said:


> +1!


It’s next level style !


----------



## AnnaHalina

Here’s my large Kirigami in action. Thanks to the advice of ladies on the kirigami keepers threat I bagged some bomb accessories to turn this beauty into a cross body. Thank you !


----------



## 23adeline

On the way to accountant office On a rainy day


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

AnnaHalina said:


> Here’s my large Kirigami in action. Thanks to the advice of ladies on the kirigami keepers threat I bagged some bomb accessories to turn this beauty into a cross body. Thank you !
> 
> View attachment 4829253


How creative & fun! Love that chunky chain


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy bb vs speedy 25


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Took some comparison pics earlier. I wish LV would add proper Alma hardware for My World Tour’s Alma BB on my wish list... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Happy Wednesday all


----------



## Crosbylassie

Took my Astrid out for a glass of bubbles.  Haven’t used this bag for a while and forgot how lovely she is


----------



## EmmJay

PSP


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> PSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829815


All I could think was,  please don't let the bag fall! 
I was certain you'd be ok!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Took some comparison pics earlier. I wish LV would add proper Alma hardware for My World Tour’s Alma BB on my wish list...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829477
> View attachment 4829478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday all


Does the yellow Alma BB epi you ordered have silver hardware? If so,  the lock is shiny and beautiful! And the gold hardware on the DE is gorgeous too!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Does the yellow Alma BB epi you ordered have silver hardware? If so,  the lock is shiny and beautiful! And the gold hardware on the DE is gorgeous too!


Yes, since it’s Epi  Funny how all the silver hardware bags are gleaming & top-notch. But you’ve reminded me that the Catogram Speedy unexpectedly came with Alma hardware, matching/shiny/gold, so I think it comes down to LV cutting costs or upping profits. I wouldn’t mind a seasonal Speedy at a higher cost with perfect gold hw! I can only hope that LV picks up on my many wishes lol. Thanks for your DE Alma BB suggestion too, sweet SM - I’ll look at it next time I venture to LV


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Playing dress up!


----------



## 23adeline

Crosbylassie said:


> Took my Astrid out for a glass of bubbles.  Haven’t used this bag for a while and forgot how lovely she is
> 
> View attachment 4829774


I have Astrid too


----------



## 23adeline

Using Milla today


----------



## Sunshine mama

q


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yes, since it’s Epi  Funny how all the silver hardware bags are gleaming & top-notch. But you’ve reminded me that the Catogram Speedy unexpectedly came with Alma hardware, matching/shiny/gold, so I think it comes down to LV cutting costs or upping profits. I wouldn’t mind a seasonal Speedy at a higher cost with perfect gold hw! I can only hope that LV picks up on my many wishes lol. Thanks for your DE Alma BB suggestion too, sweet SM - I’ll look at it next time I venture to LV


I reread your post and realized that you were talking about the World Tour Alma BB, but I was babbling away thinking you were talking about the yellow Epi Alma BB!


----------



## Poochie231080

Today’s bag and some of its contents


----------



## Sunshine mama

Poochie231080 said:


> Today’s bag and some of its contents
> 
> View attachment 4830233


Totally drooling!!!
I especially love the bag!!!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Not a bag, but my mono /black reversible belt. Bought this 4 years ago, wore it quite a bit, belt was still perfect, but the buckle which was originally silver was very scratched.  I really wanted a gold buckle ,figured I would try to get it replated but my husband tried polishing it and it came up a perfect shiny gold with no scratches!!


----------



## Poochie231080

Sunshine mama said:


> Totally drooling!!!
> I especially love the bag!!!!



Thanks @Sunshine mama


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dmurphy1 said:


> Not a bag, but my mono /black reversible belt. Bought this 4 years ago, wore it quite a bit, belt was still perfect, but the buckle which was originally silver was very scratched.  I really wanted a gold buckle ,figured I would try to get it replated but my husband tried polishing it and it came up a perfect shiny gold with no scratches!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830253


Wow! So your DH buffed it and scratched silver became a shiny gold?


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! So your DH buffed it and scratched silver became a shiny gold?


Yes, I was shocked to say the least. It literally looks like a brand new gold buckle.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dmurphy1 said:


> Yes, I was shocked to say the least. It literally looks like a brand new gold buckle.


That's really good to know!


----------



## ceya

Dmurphy1 said:


> Yes, I was shocked to say the least. It literally looks like a brand new gold buckle.


Because originally it was brass.  In order to get that silver looking, they did deep it in silver liquids.
Therefore, once it faded, polish will brought back original color


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> I reread your post and realized that you were talking about the World Tour Alma BB, but I was babbling away thinking you were talking about the yellow Epi Alma BB!


 Haha no worries, my friend - I totally got your point! I was just happy to get another great suggestion    XO


Poochie231080 said:


> Today’s bag and some of its contents
> 
> View attachment 4830233


LVoe it! Happy Thursday Poochie    


Dmurphy1 said:


> Not a bag, but my mono /black reversible belt. Bought this 4 years ago, wore it quite a bit, belt was still perfect, but the buckle which was originally silver was very scratched.  I really wanted a gold buckle ,figured I would try to get it replated but my husband tried polishing it and it came up a perfect shiny gold with no scratches!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830253


 Wow its so cool to see this transformation!! Lucky you


----------



## gwendo25

Bright day, bright bag! Tuileries Besace.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Carrieshaver said:


> This beauty Antheia arrived today! Love it
> 
> View attachment 4828581


Gorgeous bag, love the color.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Took the picture and created this many moons ago ... Don't think I've posted this before.





Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Sunshine mama

gwendo25 said:


> Bright day, bright bag! Tuileries Besace.
> 
> View attachment 4830490


This looks awesome on you!!!
Love it!


----------



## l.ch.

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mono Monday, LV friends
> View attachment 4827801
> "man repeller" tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827802
> 
> *does LV twist lock count as a monogram symbol? If not, thanks for letting me share anyways lol


OMG, I LOVE THIS TWIST (yes, I’m shouting! It’s soo AMAZING)


----------



## Khepel

Neo noe on the beach


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

l.ch. said:


> OMG, I LOVE THIS TWIST (yes, I’m shouting! It’s soo AMAZING)


Thanks so much LC!! Your post makes me smile nonstop  
Happy Thursday to you!


----------



## reason24

what I needed to see, I had to take a picture


----------



## DrTr

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Took the picture and created this many moons ago ... Don't think I've posted this before.
> 
> View attachment 4830514
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


This is really nice Oliver! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrTr

Khepel said:


> Neo noe on the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830564


love your neonoe and I wish I was on the beach next to it!


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> All I could think was,  please don't let the bag fall!
> I was certain you'd be ok!


----------



## EmmJay

DE TP 26 with Dauphine chain


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> DE TP 26 with Dauphine chain
> 
> View attachment 4830742


That's a beautiful photo, and the chain looks really pretty with the TP!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Anyone else love headbands? I just finished another ‘COVID boredom project‘ with my Swarovski crystal wand & a  Winners headband. Haha nothing beats personalization for me *another reason to love LV mon monogram


----------



## 23adeline

My shocking pink City Steamer again, and Idylle Blossom Twist  bracelets


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Anyone else love headbands? I just finished another ‘COVID boredom project‘ with my Swarovski crystal wand & a  Winners headband. Haha nothing beats personalization for me *another reason to love LV mon monogram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830929


I just love this beautiful blue .  And what a fun idea to embellish your headband — very creative and talented .


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Sunday shopping fun with my PM. I wasn’t after anything but this Marc Jacobs strap looked so good with my cream bag
> View attachment 4826781
> View attachment 4826820
> View attachment 4826780
> 
> Comfy shopping hi-tops lol. Successful shopping pic
> View attachment 4826778
> 
> A wonderful new week to everyone!



So beautiful! Love it with that strap too


----------



## fyn72

ceya said:


> Because originally it was brass.  In order to get that silver looking, they did deep it in silver liquids.
> Therefore, once it faded, polish will brought back original color


Wow! Funny that it’s brass under the silver on that. If only the gold plated hardware Was brass underneath and not silver!


----------



## evelyn_132

My new Dauphine MM in action:


----------



## missconvy

Tayyyraee said:


> Distance teaching with my trusty pals! Neverfull and Valentino rockstud jellies
> View attachment 4824926


Is this the pivione interior? It’s lovely.


----------



## vastare

My 2018 Beauty!


----------



## SakuraSakura

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Anyone else love headbands? I just finished another ‘COVID boredom project‘ with my Swarovski crystal wand & a  Winners headband. Haha nothing beats personalization for me *another reason to love LV mon monogram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830929



I love your scarf! That royal blue is TDF.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks so much LVoelies!   A happy Friday to you


Iamminda said:


> I just love this beautiful blue . And what a fun idea to embellish your headband — very creative and talented .





fyn72 said:


> So beautiful! Love it with that strap too





SakuraSakura said:


> I love your scarf! That royal blue is TDF.


----------



## acquiredtaste

evelyn_132 said:


> My new Dauphine MM in action:
> 
> View attachment 4831140
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831141
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831142


You look so chic! And your house is magazine worthy.


----------



## SakuraSakura

My first real date in months ... Jack and Lucie are my chaperones


----------



## Maxie25

At work!


----------



## imetazoa

Bum bag MWT at the beach! Love this carefree bag.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Stellar PM


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Iamminda TY for your kindest blue compliment, sweet IM. Finally have time to send a proper response to you. Hope your Friday & last August weekend are great!


----------



## gwendo25

Going out with my Rivoli PM.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Anyone else love headbands? I just finished another ‘COVID boredom project‘ with my Swarovski crystal wand & a  Winners headband. Haha nothing beats personalization for me *another reason to love LV mon monogram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830929


That LV blue sure is a mood lifter!
It's very crisp and refreshing!


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> My first real date in months ... Jack and Lucie are my chaperones
> 
> View attachment 4831298



Update - It went really well. We might be going out again on Monday! I got stung by a wasp on my cheek and she was nothing but amazing about it. Keeper? We'll see my friends!


----------



## asatoasz

Road trippin


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Happy weekend ladies! Off to work on slack mode today.


----------



## Malieash.N

take her out for dinner today


----------



## gwendo25

I’m taking it easy today, but my Neo Noe is going to work!


----------



## 23adeline

City steamer Mini Khaki, Black ,Red


----------



## 23adeline

Group photo


----------



## SakuraSakura

On the days you can’t pick... choose both!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Malieash.N said:


> take her out for dinner today
> 
> View attachment 4832092


Love this look! How do to like that patent leather? Is it prone to color transfer?


----------



## EmmJay

Speedy BB Monogram Ink in lambskin.


----------



## 23adeline

Getting ready for a day trip tomorrow


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Speedy BB Monogram Ink in lambskin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832392
> View attachment 4832393


Truly a stunner of a bag - worn by a stunner herself     Love your whole look!!!


----------



## RT1

EmmJay said:


> Speedy BB Monogram Ink in lambskin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832392
> View attachment 4832393


This bag ROCKS!!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

23adeline said:


> Getting ready for a day trip tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832433



Everytime I see an Ikat neverfull my heart feels sad. Such a stunning bag but the defects are so unfortunate. I’ll stick with the vernis items.


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @DrTr and @RT1


----------



## sratsey

New bandeau dressing up vintage Speedy 30, out and about on this Saturday 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
afternoon


----------



## RT1

sratsey said:


> New bandeau dressing up vintage Speedy 30, out and about on this Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afternoon


I really LOVE the vintage Speedy bags.     
And, the way you've dressed this one up is gorgeous.


----------



## sratsey

RT1 said:


> I really LOVE the vintage Speedy bags.
> And, the way you've dressed this one up is gorgeous.


Thank you! I was a little disappointed when I got the bandeau because online it looked like there was pink in the colorway and it's actually beige, but it's still pretty enough to keep


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

A rainy last August Saturday at Menchies  Wild cherry Greek yogurt & sour cherry squishy candies are so good together! Definitely getting that combo again


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4832544
> 
> A rainy last August Saturday at Menchies  Wild cherry Greek yogurt & sour cherry squishy candies are so good together! Definitely getting that combo again


Mhhh I want both!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EveyB said:


> Mhhh I want both!


Would love to see what fun combos you create! Haha it’s heaven for anyone with a sweet tooth   Happy Saturday hun


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Would love to see what fun combos you create! Haha it’s heaven for anyone with a sweet tooth   Happy Saturday hun


Yes I imagine! 
Thanks, happy Saturday to you too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

sratsey said:


> New bandeau dressing up vintage Speedy 30, out and about on this Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afternoon


I really like the bandeau!
And your vintage speedy looks really good!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4832544
> 
> A rainy last August Saturday at Menchies  Wild cherry Greek yogurt & sour cherry squishy candies are so good together! Definitely getting that combo again


Beautiful bag and beautiful yogurt!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful bag and beautiful yogurt!


Happy Saturday, sweet SM. Thank you for that creamy compliment


----------



## Peppi1975

Taking my birthday gift, from my loving hubby, for its first outing


----------



## Venessa84

Lots of LVs in my Chanel...


----------



## Malieash.N

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this look! How do to like that patent leather? Is it prone to color transfer?


Thank you.  I love it, especially the sheen and the colour!  It holds up well, no finger prints during the use and no colour transfer so far


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Peppi1975 said:


> Taking my birthday gift, from my loving hubby, for its first outing
> 
> View attachment 4832755


Sweet, I have saffran and love it. I got a small carry strap and now it is even more useful to me. Enjoy!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

imetazoa said:


> Bum bag MWT at the beach! Love this carefree bag.
> View attachment 4831512


Didnt know it came with black straps!  Nice and you can avoid the stringent care vachetta needs.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

EmmJay said:


> Speedy BB Monogram Ink in lambskin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832392
> View attachment 4832393


Very edgy!


----------



## l.ch.

Khepel said:


> Neo noe on the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830564


I’m sooo dreaming of the beach right now...


----------



## l.ch.

evelyn_132 said:


> My new Dauphine MM in action:
> 
> View attachment 4831140
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831141
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831142


Beautiful outfit and I really like your place!


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> Lots of LVs in my Chanel...
> 
> View attachment 4832773


Fabulous!  Your Chanel holds much - and love all your slg’s


----------



## DrTootr

Today's LV Crew...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Daily PM


----------



## 23adeline

SakuraSakura said:


> Everytime I see an Ikat neverfull my heart feels sad. Such a stunning bag but the defects are so unfortunate. I’ll stick with the vernis items.


I sent my Ikat for glazing changed, after that glazing is not melting anymore


----------



## 23adeline

Reverse PSM and Crafty Stellar Open back sneakers


----------



## jenniferelaine

Heading out for an errand with my Tribeca Long.


----------



## LuckyBitch

jenniferelaine said:


> Heading out for an errand with my Tribeca Long.
> 
> View attachment 4833233


Such a timeless beauty.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Breezy fall day...


----------



## chocolateolive

Handpainted empreinte speedy ✌️

@houseofkkz


----------



## jenniferelaine

LuckyBitch said:


> Such a timeless beauty.


Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SakuraSakura said:


> Breezy fall day...


That Kusama charm goes with everything! I mean everything! It's soooo darn cute!


----------



## patty_o

Couldn’t wait to use my Speedy BB Noir even if it’s just going to Target!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> This petit cutie with a cherry on top.
> View attachment 4828895


Adorable!!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Sunshine mama said:


> That Kusama charm goes with everything! I mean everything! It's soooo darn cute!



Thank you Sunshine! She’s a show stopper. I would love to add a white one to my collection at some point too!


----------



## fyn72

patty_o said:


> Couldn’t wait to use my Speedy BB Noir even if it’s just going to Target!
> 
> View attachment 4833612


This is soooo cute! Looks great on you


----------



## 23adeline

Casual Monday with modified Noe pouch, today is our Independence Day


----------



## Venessa84

DrTr said:


> Fabulous!  Your Chanel holds much - and love all your slg’s



Thank you hun!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy midwestern Monday


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy midwestern Monday
> View attachment 4833827
> View attachment 4833838


I just love your photos  ...all of them! The bags, the outfits, "the things around".. are always so beautiful! Keep uploading them here girl!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Glam80 said:


> I just love your photos  ...all of them! The bags, the outfits, "the things around".. are always so beautiful! Keep uploading them here girl!


Thanks so much for your kind encouragement, Glam!!  These are actually men’s Telfar cargos but IMO being restrained by simple labelling is unadventurous - it takes the fun out of fashion lol

Have a great week hun!


----------



## patty_o

fyn72 said:


> This is soooo cute! Looks great on you


Thank you sooo much! ♥️


----------



## Iamminda

+1 on what Glam80 said .  Have a lovely week V 



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy midwestern Monday
> View attachment 4833827
> View attachment 4833838


----------



## Sunshine mama

@MyBelongs to Louis 
You look adorable and your room looks beautiful!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> +1 on what Glam80 said . Have a lovely week V


 Aww TY, sweetest Minda. I hope your first week of September is wonderful as well! XO


Sunshine mama said:


> @MyBelongs to Louis
> You look adorable and your room looks beautiful!


   TY my beautiful & sunny friend


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Playing with my Prism charm this evening. Hope everyone has a safe start to September


----------



## balen.girl

Every time I look at this picture, I always remember monogram cloud, which I placed order since June and I haven’t receive it yet. Sigh.. Already more than 8 weeks.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Finally!Got my adjustable strap
Its so comfy!
I used it today with my neverfull pouch


----------



## SakuraSakura

Pumpkins at HomeSense... fitting.


----------



## Demen

23adeline said:


> Getting ready for a day trip tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832433


Nice collection!


----------



## Starbux32

balen.girl said:


> Every time I look at this picture, I always remember monogram cloud, which I placed order since June and I haven’t receive it yet. Sigh.. Already more than 8 weeks.
> View attachment 4834466


I hope it comes soon. This picture is gorgeous! Love that speedy, I miss mine, sold it years ago.


----------



## balen.girl

Starbux32 said:


> I hope it comes soon. This picture is gorgeous! Love that speedy, I miss mine, sold it years ago.


Thank you dear. I do hope it will comes soon. I am tired of waiting. Lost the excitement..


----------



## 23adeline

I almost forgot that I have this bag, the Trunk Clutch


----------



## M_Butterfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy midwestern Monday
> View attachment 4833827
> View attachment 4833838


Were are we going?  Bag is looking good and you are not too shabby.  LOL


----------



## missconvy

Got a chance to wear something besides scrubs for a change. 
Interview this morning in my amarante colored dress. (Don’t worry all the LV stayed in my locker during the interview)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

M_Butterfly said:


> Were are we going?  Bag is looking good and you are not too shabby.  LOL


Haha I was going shopping but wanted to continue my cowgirl in the city look, just missing my cowboy hat  Inspired by my fave show: Yellowstone
	

		
			
		

		
	






missconvy said:


> Got a chance to wear something besides scrubs for a change.
> Interview this morning in my amarante colored dress. (Don’t worry all the LV stayed in my locker during the interview)
> 
> View attachment 4835097


Hope it went well for you, MissC! Lovely MP too


----------



## Starbux32

balen.girl said:


> Thank you dear. I do hope it will comes soon. I am tired of waiting. Lost the excitement..


Awww, me too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SakuraSakura said:


> Pumpkins at HomeSense... fitting.
> 
> View attachment 4834513


Look what I found from Amazon!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coming back from running,  dirty shoes and all with my cutie coin card holder.


----------



## Bella_L

These guys today...I am a sucker for the empreinte leather, chevron and the lumineuse bag!


----------



## SakuraSakura

We had a rough night... I took everybody out for some late night fondling!


----------



## idonothave1

I ran some errands with my new Speedy BB after making my own custom bag organizer. It only cost me $4 and 4 hours to make


----------



## Sunshine mama

idonothave1 said:


> I ran some errands with my new Speedy BB after making my own custom bag organizer. It only cost me $4 and 4 hours to make
> 
> View attachment 4835360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835361
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835362


So crafty and organized!
And the bag looks so cute! How do you like it?


----------



## mdcx

idonothave1 said:


> I ran some errands with my new Speedy BB after making my own custom bag organizer. It only cost me $4 and 4 hours to make
> 
> View attachment 4835360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835361
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835362


Omg this bag is such a beauty!


----------



## MeBagaholic

Mini grocery run with my mini pochette with my adjustable bandouliere


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Coming back from running,  dirty shoes and all with my cutie coin card holder.
> 
> View attachment 4835241


Love this - fit & FABULOUS! Thanks for sharing your sunny adventures, hun  A happy September 1st to you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sharing these new Crafty releases if you're looking to add fall scarves. The bags didn't speak to me but I adore these bi-colour accessories. First one is a silk/wool blend, second is made of pure wool (which I just got). I love how neutral yet graphic both designs are. The next textile iteration needs to be black & white monogram like my Giant NF's trim


----------



## thewave1969

idonothave1 said:


> I ran some errands with my new Speedy BB after making my own custom bag organizer. It only cost me $4 and 4 hours to make
> 
> View attachment 4835360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835361
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835362


Your organizer to compliment your newly acquired beautiful Speedy is lovely! It's wonderful to see young ladies mastering the art of sewing and creating


----------



## cheidel

idonothave1 said:


> I ran some errands with my new Speedy BB after making my own custom bag organizer. It only cost me $4 and 4 hours to make
> 
> View attachment 4835360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835361
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835362


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## coleab5

MeBagaholic said:


> Mini grocery run with my mini pochette with my adjustable bandouliere
> 
> View attachment 4835529



Love this combo! Also, we have the same initials


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Sharing these new Crafty releases if you're looking to add fall scarves. The bags didn't speak to me but I adore these bi-colour accessories. First one is a silk/wool blend, second is made of pure wool (which I just got). I love how neutral yet graphic both designs are. The next textile iteration needs to be black & white monogram like my Giant NF's trim
> View attachment 4835554
> View attachment 4835555
> View attachment 4835556



That is a great looking scarf V — love the red accent.   I can see you getting a lot of use out of it this Fall/Winter — enjoy .


----------



## RVM

Ready for brunch with some old friends. I am carrying the Pochette Métis in STAUD clear tote bag. So cute, beb!


----------



## fyn72

idonothave1 said:


> I ran some errands with my new Speedy BB after making my own custom bag organizer. It only cost me $4 and 4 hours to make
> 
> View attachment 4835360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835361
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835362


Aww how cute that you made that! The speedy bb is so cute, I've just ordered it but it's not yet released in Australia so I hope it comes soon.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Picking up a pizza at the seaside restaurant with my true companion Clemence!


----------



## EmmJay

idonothave1 said:


> I ran some errands with my new Speedy BB after making my own custom bag organizer. It only cost me $4 and 4 hours to make
> 
> View attachment 4835360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835361
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835362


Fabulous!!!


----------



## boyoverboard

That looks great!



idonothave1 said:


> I ran some errands with my new Speedy BB after making my own custom bag organizer. It only cost me $4 and 4 hours to make


----------



## idonothave1

Sunshine mama said:


> So crafty and organized!
> And the bag looks so cute! How do you like it?



It seems like it can fit as much as the PSM, but definitely more than the nano speedy. I got caught in rain with it so I’m glad I didn’t take my nano speedy  

I found it heavy after 2-3 hours (fully packed, not overstuffed) and I would switch it to hanging on my other shoulder. I mainly used it as a shoulder bag. But, I’m used to carrying only canvas bags or a Balenciaga City bag which are lightweight bags. I suppose the all-leather-bag aspect and the chain strap adds to the weight so it’s normal that it’s heavier. So it may be an adjustment issue only for me! It’s just something to keep in mind. I still love it


----------



## idonothave1

fyn72 said:


> Aww how cute that you made that! The speedy bb is so cute, I've just ordered it but it's not yet released in Australia so I hope it comes soon.



Thank you! I noticed most sellers have not made an organizer the size of the Speedy BB so I thought it’d be fun to make a cheap, homemade one that I could use the same day. I have so much felt fabric left too!

My bag took exactly two weeks to arrive after it shipped on launch day of August 14th, and I’m in the US. I wonder if AUS takes a little longer for shipping. Hopefully your bag arrives soon!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> That is a great looking scarf V — love the red accent.   I can see you getting a lot of use out of it this Fall/Winter — enjoy .


Thanks IM! I’m happy you love it’s details. I had to prepay for a new one so hope it arrives soon  Happy Wednesday my friend


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines BB


----------



## SakuraSakura

Monogram Pochette with Jack + Lucie!


----------



## SeattleGal93

At the spa!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

The kitchen table is considered “action” right?!? 


LOUIS VUITTON Neverfull MM Monogram


----------



## MaseratiMomma

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Picking up a pizza at the seaside restaurant with my true companion Clemence!
> 
> View attachment 4835929


What a great spot!


----------



## Bella_L

Oldie but a goodie!


----------



## bigverne28

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Picking up a pizza at the seaside restaurant with my true companion Clemence!
> 
> View attachment 4835929



Beautiful spot. I’m jealous in grey and dreary London. Lol!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Bella_L said:


> These guys today...I am a sucker for the empreinte leather, chevron and the lumineuse bag!
> 
> View attachment 4835321


What a beautiful bag.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MaseratiMomma said:


> What a great spot!


Thank you very much!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

bigverne28 said:


> Beautiful spot. I’m jealous in grey and dreary London. Lol!


Thank you very much!  
Trying to catch a bit of summer for a couple of days as it was not really possible to enjoy the summer due to the lockdown ...


----------



## Iamminda

MaseratiMomma said:


> The kitchen table is considered “action” right?!?
> View attachment 4836162
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON Neverfull MM Monogram



Absolutely .  That’s more action than any of my bags have gotten in the last 6 months .  Those are nice SB tumblers.


----------



## sratsey

Rainy day could use some happy cherries.  I adore the Cerises line. Hopefully a Speedy one day!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

sratsey said:


> Rainy day could use some happy cherries.  I adore the Cerises line. Hopefully a Speedy one day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836420
> View attachment 4836421



I love your Cerises scarf! I've wanted to add one to my collection for a while but they don't really come up often on the secondhand market.


----------



## mdcx

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Picking up a pizza at the seaside restaurant with my true companion Clemence!
> 
> View attachment 4835929


Omg so jealous, this whole scene looks lovely!


----------



## Bella_L

LuckyBitch said:


> What a beautiful bag.


Thank you!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

l.ch. said:


> Beautiful outfit and I really like your place!


Very nice! Fits


patty_o said:


> Couldn’t wait to use my Speedy BB Noir even if it’s just going to Target!
> 
> View attachment 4833612


love that bag on you.  Just go easy with the lambskin as its not as tough as eimpreinte but looks scrumptious! Congrats girl!


----------



## LV_BB

23adeline said:


> Group photos again
> View attachment 4827565
> 
> View attachment 4827566



In your first picture, what is the name of the purse with the black handles and strap


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

mdcx said:


> Omg so jealous, this whole scene looks lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

LV_BB said:


> In your first picture, what is the name of the purse with the black handles and strap


The innermost bag you meant? It’s W Tote BB


----------



## 23adeline

Wearing Crafty Envy Stole as a belt today


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Iamminda said:


> Absolutely .  That’s more action than any of my bags have gotten in the last 6 months .  Those are nice SB tumblers.


 Thank you @Iamminda


----------



## SakuraSakura

I couldn’t choose again...


----------



## Sunshine mama

idonothave1 said:


> It seems like it can fit as much as the PSM, but definitely more than the nano speedy. I got caught in rain with it so I’m glad I didn’t take my nano speedy
> 
> I found it heavy after 2-3 hours (fully packed, not overstuffed) and I would switch it to hanging on my other shoulder. I mainly used it as a shoulder bag. But, I’m used to carrying only canvas bags or a Balenciaga City bag which are lightweight bags. I suppose the all-leather-bag aspect and the chain strap adds to the weight so it’s normal that it’s heavier. So it may be an adjustment issue only for me! It’s just something to keep in mind. I still love it


I like bags that are light weight too, and I find that a lot of all leather bags are on the heavier side.
The bag is really cute though.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> The kitchen table is considered “action” right?!?
> View attachment 4836162
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON Neverfull MM Monogram


Oh that orange drink looks so refreshing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Sharing these new Crafty releases if you're looking to add fall scarves. The bags didn't speak to me but I adore these bi-colour accessories. First one is a silk/wool blend, second is made of pure wool (which I just got). I love how neutral yet graphic both designs are. The next textile iteration needs to be black & white monogram like my Giant NF's trim
> View attachment 4835554
> View attachment 4835555
> View attachment 4835556


I am eyeing this cute bandeau!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love this - fit & FABULOUS! Thanks for sharing your sunny adventures, hun  A happy September 1st to you!


Thank you for calling me fit and fabulous! I love it!!!(I wish I were!!!)


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh that orange drink looks so refreshing!


Thanks, it is my daily dose of vitamin B


----------



## SakuraSakura

Louis repels losers ❤️


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Took my Wave MM out for dinner!


----------



## DrTr

I rarely post mod shots, but just felt like it today, especially as I so appreciate everyone else’s mod shots. Wore my Trio eclipse to run to CVS drive through then to walk my doggo.  Had a new hat from Etsy, a fun Life is Good Vintage T (softest very casual T‘s I’ve ever found) with Rocket the dog floating in water like I would LOVE to be, and my furry guy was thrilled to get an extra 4th walk today!

Also wore the front pouch/strap/coin purse only of my Trio to get a haircut today. The salon is rigid about safety, so masks for every single person, half staff and clients, and only handbags that can stay on you under the cape during a service. LV multipochettes are perfect for so many things these days! Loving this bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> I rarely post mod shots, but just felt like it today, especially as I so appreciate everyone else’s mod shots. Wore my Trio eclipse to run to CVS drive through then to walk my doggo.  Had a new hat from Etsy, a fun Life is Good Vintage T (softest very casual T‘s I’ve ever found) with Rocket the dog floating in water like I would LOVE to be, and my furry guy was thrilled to get an extra 4th walk today!
> 
> Also wore the front pouch/strap/coin purse only of my Trio to get a haircut today. The salon is rigid about safety, so masks for every single person, half staff and clients, and only handbags that can stay on you under the cape during a service. LV multipochettes are perfect for so many things these days! Loving this bag
> View attachment 4837556


Yay for the mod shot! You look so cute with that bag(s)! Love the t-shirt too!


----------



## Iamminda

Looking good  — I appreciate your lovely mod shot!    your Trio and your hat . 


DrTr said:


> I rarely post mod shots, but just felt like it today, especially as I so appreciate everyone else’s mod shots. Wore my Trio eclipse to run to CVS drive through then to walk my doggo.  Had a new hat from Etsy, a fun Life is Good Vintage T (softest very casual T‘s I’ve ever found) with Rocket the dog floating in water like I would LOVE to be, and my furry guy was thrilled to get an extra 4th walk today!
> 
> Also wore the front pouch/strap/coin purse only of my Trio to get a haircut today. The salon is rigid about safety, so masks for every single person, half staff and clients, and only handbags that can stay on you under the cape during a service. LV multipochettes are perfect for so many things these days! Loving this bag
> View attachment 4837556


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Yay for the mod shot! You look so cute with that bag(s)! Love the t-shirt too!


Thank you so much hun!   Just not so many places to go these days, so I’ve taken to wearing my pochettes for dog walks and tiny errands


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Looking good  — I appreciate your lovely mod shot!    your Trio and your hat .


Thank you dear Iamminda!  The hat was a must - Etsy is such a great place to find all sorts of things  and with the sun getting lower even with shades need a good hat these days.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

TGIF ladies! To the office with my vanity


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> I rarely post mod shots, but just felt like it today, especially as I so appreciate everyone else’s mod shots. Wore my Trio eclipse to run to CVS drive through then to walk my doggo.  Had a new hat from Etsy, a fun Life is Good Vintage T (softest very casual T‘s I’ve ever found) with Rocket the dog floating in water like I would LOVE to be, and my furry guy was thrilled to get an extra 4th walk today!
> 
> Also wore the front pouch/strap/coin purse only of my Trio to get a haircut today. The salon is rigid about safety, so masks for every single person, half staff and clients, and only handbags that can stay on you under the cape during a service. LV multipochettes are perfect for so many things these days! Loving this bag
> View attachment 4837556


Love it T!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

DrTr said:


> I rarely post mod shots, but just felt like it today, especially as I so appreciate everyone else’s mod shots. Wore my Trio eclipse to run to CVS drive through then to walk my doggo.  Had a new hat from Etsy, a fun Life is Good Vintage T (softest very casual T‘s I’ve ever found) with Rocket the dog floating in water like I would LOVE to be, and my furry guy was thrilled to get an extra 4th walk today!
> 
> Also wore the front pouch/strap/coin purse only of my Trio to get a haircut today. The salon is rigid about safety, so masks for every single person, half staff and clients, and only handbags that can stay on you under the cape during a service. LV multipochettes are perfect for so many things these days! Loving this bag
> View attachment 4837556


Fabulous, dear DT. Agree with our lovely ladies’ @Sunshine mama @Iamminda comments. It’s such a treat to see your gorgeous OOTD today. Me seeing your Trio Messenger =    



Firstfullsteps said:


> TGIF ladies! To the office with my vanity
> 
> View attachment 4837652


Beautiful Vanity & I adore your summer dress! TFS hun


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Used my Speedy for the first time today, of course, for a coffee run. Gotta say I really love the comfort of this vachetta strap. Happy Thursday everyone


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Used my Speedy for the first time today, of course, for a coffee run. Gotta say I really love the comfort of this vachetta strap. Happy Thursday everyone
> View attachment 4837686


This is such a beautiful photo MyBelongs! It seems like you had a lovely day with your new beautiful Speedy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Firstfullsteps said:


> TGIF ladies! To the office with my vanity
> 
> View attachment 4837652


Looking very cool and pretty!


----------



## 23adeline

Too lazy to swap bag, still using Pochette Metis today


----------



## Iamminda

Hurray for a beautiful debut — and how perfect that you took her to SB .  I love this gorgeous classic of yours 


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Used my Speedy for the first time today, of course, for a coffee run. Gotta say I really love the comfort of this vachetta strap. Happy Thursday everyone
> View attachment 4837686


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a beautiful photo MyBelongs! It seems like you had a lovely day with your new beautiful Speedy.


TY my friend Today was lots of fun, especially with SB. I love this model a lot. Contrary to many who find the 25’s zipper opening too small, I actually found it wide/comfortable when I unboxed lol


Iamminda said:


> Hurray for a beautiful debut — and how perfect that you took her to SB .  I love this gorgeous classic of yours


TY kindly IM! No better way to debut LV’s than fun SB runs, right? You’re always so sweet supporting my collecting... sending you big air hugs my friend!!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Fabulous, dear DT. Agree with our lovely ladies’ @Sunshine mama @Iamminda comments. It’s such a treat to see your gorgeous OOTD today. Me seeing your Trio Messenger =
> 
> Beautiful Vanity & I adore your summer dress! TFS hun





Sunshine mama said:


> Looking very cool and pretty!



thank you dear ladies! It’s Summer all year where I am!


----------



## PamK

DrTr said:


> I rarely post mod shots, but just felt like it today, especially as I so appreciate everyone else’s mod shots. Wore my Trio eclipse to run to CVS drive through then to walk my doggo.  Had a new hat from Etsy, a fun Life is Good Vintage T (softest very casual T‘s I’ve ever found) with Rocket the dog floating in water like I would LOVE to be, and my furry guy was thrilled to get an extra 4th walk today!
> 
> Also wore the front pouch/strap/coin purse only of my Trio to get a haircut today. The salon is rigid about safety, so masks for every single person, half staff and clients, and only handbags that can stay on you under the cape during a service. LV multipochettes are perfect for so many things these days! Loving this bag
> View attachment 4837556


Love your mod shot!! ❤️ Are you enjoying the Trio? It looks so nice on you! I ordered one in July, and I’m still waiting patiently. It’s hard to stay out of the men’s department lol!!


----------



## balen.girl

TGIF...


----------



## chloebagfreak

DrTr said:


> I rarely post mod shots, but just felt like it today, especially as I so appreciate everyone else’s mod shots. Wore my Trio eclipse to run to CVS drive through then to walk my doggo.  Had a new hat from Etsy, a fun Life is Good Vintage T (softest very casual T‘s I’ve ever found) with Rocket the dog floating in water like I would LOVE to be, and my furry guy was thrilled to get an extra 4th walk today!
> 
> Also wore the front pouch/strap/coin purse only of my Trio to get a haircut today. The salon is rigid about safety, so masks for every single person, half staff and clients, and only handbags that can stay on you under the cape during a service. LV multipochettes are perfect for so many things these days! Loving this bag
> View attachment 4837556


Love it Drtr 
Great mod shot!! Lucky you getting a hair cut
Sounds like a fun day! Tee shirts and dogs- a few of my favorite things!


----------



## evelyn_132

Just arrived!!!! Trying on MPA. SA helped to source for me. But the company policy requires customer to buy another product to get this now.


----------



## Chanellover2015

evelyn_132 said:


> Just arrived!!!! Trying on MPA. SA helped to sourced for me. But the company policy requires customer to buy another product to get this now.
> 
> View attachment 4837766


Did you say you have to buy another item in order to buy the MPA??!! Omg


----------



## evelyn_132

Chanellover2015 said:


> Did you say you have to buy another item in order to buy the MPA??!! Omg



Yup! It is the company policy. I guess they are trying to differentiate between people who really want to buy this item and people who might be just buying this for reselling for higher value. In others words, prevent profiteers.


----------



## Venessa84

DrTr said:


> I rarely post mod shots, but just felt like it today, especially as I so appreciate everyone else’s mod shots. Wore my Trio eclipse to run to CVS drive through then to walk my doggo.  Had a new hat from Etsy, a fun Life is Good Vintage T (softest very casual T‘s I’ve ever found) with Rocket the dog floating in water like I would LOVE to be, and my furry guy was thrilled to get an extra 4th walk today!
> 
> Also wore the front pouch/strap/coin purse only of my Trio to get a haircut today. The salon is rigid about safety, so masks for every single person, half staff and clients, and only handbags that can stay on you under the cape during a service. LV multipochettes are perfect for so many things these days! Loving this bag
> View attachment 4837556


 
Loving the mod shot!


----------



## LV_BB

I haven’t gone into my local store since March and went in to pick up a key holder . . . walked out with four things instead of one 

So excited for my first monogram reverse pieces! The handle on the PSM is noticeably crooked, but I’m worried that an exchange would result in one with major alignment issues.


----------



## gwendo25

Friday, feeling like....not sure which one to take to work.....at home!


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Love it T!


many thanks   


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Fabulous, dear DT. Agree with our lovely ladies’ @Sunshine mama @Iamminda comments. It’s such a treat to see your gorgeous OOTD today. Me seeing your Trio Messenger =


thank you MB!   I know, yours needs to arrive!!


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> Too lazy to swap bag, still using Pochette Metis today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837698


no need to swap with such a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## DrTr

gwendo25 said:


> Friday, feeling like....not sure which one to take to work.....at home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837877
> View attachment 4837880


why not both? It’s a short commute   Like both your bags. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Used my Speedy for the first time today, of course, for a coffee run. Gotta say I really love the comfort of this vachetta strap. Happy Thursday everyone
> View attachment 4837686


Beautiful pic with all the matching shades of beige! Your  speedy is gorgeous and your cap too!


----------



## eena1230

EmmJay said:


> Petit Sac Plat and Felicie chain worn as a belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814158


So adorable!


----------



## Bella_L

Happy Friday from Mickey and Louis...Odeon pm


----------



## acquiredtaste

Using my round coin purse from the MPA as a hand sanitizer holder on my coach fanny pack.


----------



## xtina910

Currently sitting with my pretty Alma BB at Kaiser taking my 3 hour glucose test. 

2.5 hours down - 30 more minutes to go!


----------



## acquiredtaste

xtina910 said:


> Currently sitting with my pretty Alma BB at Kaiser taking my 3 hour glucose test.
> 
> 2.5 hours down - 30 more minutes to go!
> 
> View attachment 4838421


Aw good luck! Those tests are brutal.


----------



## DrTr

xtina910 said:


> Currently sitting with my pretty Alma BB at Kaiser taking my 3 hour glucose test.
> 
> 2.5 hours down - 30 more minutes to go!
> 
> View attachment 4838421


Glad you have your lovely Alma to keep you company


----------



## Iamminda

Bella_L said:


> Happy Friday from Mickey and Louis...Odeon pm
> 
> View attachment 4838409



Brilliant .  I love this — I may have to hunt down the black version of this tag for mine.


----------



## viewwing

evelyn_132 said:


> Yup! It is the company policy. I guess they are trying to differentiate between people who really want to buy this item and people who might be just buying this for reselling for higher value. In others words, prevent profiteers.


Anyone can still buy another product with it AND still sell the mpa for a higher price. What’s to stop them from doing that? I think the store you went to just tricked you into buying more than one item!


----------



## SakuraSakura

_only the necessities... _


----------



## EmmJay

eena1230 said:


> So adorable!


Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

acquiredtaste said:


> Using my round coin purse from the MPA as a hand sanitizer holder on my coach fanny pack.
> 
> View attachment 4838415


!!LOVE THIS!!


----------



## kandicenicole

I love my work bag ‍


----------



## DrTr

PamK said:


> Love your mod shot!! ❤ Are you enjoying the Trio? It looks so nice on you! I ordered one in July, and I’m still waiting patiently. It’s hard to stay out of the men’s department lol!!


thanks so much! Yes I’m loving the trio. It is so clean and sharp looking and functional irl. There are some great men’s pieces, although I find the gender differential kind of silly sometimes  We can all wear anything we like! Hope yours comes in soon!



chloebagfreak said:


> Love it Drtr
> Great mod shot!! Lucky you getting a hair cut
> Sounds like a fun day! Tee shirts and dogs- a few of my favorite things!


Thanks so much lovely! Yes, t’s and dogs are fab. My guy has been my best quarantine buddy for sure. And I was leery of the salon, didn’t go back for a long time, but I swear their safety precautions are higher than some medical buildings I’ve been in, and let lots of people get back to work. 



Venessa84 said:


> Loving the mod shot!


thanks dear Venessa!!


----------



## DrTr

kandicenicole said:


> I love my work bag ‍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838750


Don’t blame you - she‘s great!  I find NFs to be the very best open tote for functionality for me, especially when “work” is from home.


----------



## kandicenicole

DrTr said:


> Don’t blame you - she‘s great!  I find NFs to be the very best open tote for functionality for me, especially when “work” is from home.


 I 100% agree!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

DrTr said:


> thanks so much! Yes I’m loving the trio. It is so clean and sharp looking and functional irl. There are some great men’s pieces, although I find the gender differential kind of silly sometimes  We can all wear anything we like! Hope yours comes in soon!
> 
> Thanks so much lovely! Yes, t’s and dogs are fab. My guy has been my best quarantine buddy for sure. And I was leery of the salon, didn’t go back for a long time, but I swear their safety precautions are higher than some medical buildings I’ve been in, and let lots of people get back to work.
> 
> thanks dear Venessa!!


You’re welcome! 
Yes, my dogs have been such a great source of comfort during all of this weirdness
That is so great to hear about the precautions the salon is taking. I’m am totally overdue...


----------



## fyn72

Took the Camaro out for a spin so met up  with dd for lunch at my work, we so delicious!


----------



## 23adeline

Saw the new Vanity PM monogram Ink on LV website, it reminds me that I have a Vanity PM too


----------



## evelyn_132

First day out with MPA!


----------



## LV2

Not too much action in my picture... but definitely ready for some 
Odeon PM & Catogram charm. Do you think it looks a bit childish? I'm not a fan of charms and this is the only one I have.


----------



## DrTr

LV2 said:


> Not too much action in my picture... but definitely ready for some
> Odeon PM & Catogram charm. Do you think it looks a bit childish? I'm not a fan of charms and this is the only one I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839006


I thought “when did they release a catogram Odeon?!”  I think it looks great, we can wear or rock anything we wish!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Ombré Artsy


----------



## chooy

Saturday morning with my trusty Neverfull MM DE 
Still quite new (9months now)
I wonder how long it'll take for the handles to soften


----------



## SakuraSakura

Fall is still upon us...


----------



## Foxy trini

EmmJay said:


> Speedy 35 and denim multi pochette strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817914


Hi ! How do I get my hands on this fab red strap??


----------



## Pinkiemom

After my mani..... and first post after a loonggg time off from purseblog.


----------



## EmmJay

Foxy trini said:


> Hi ! How do I get my hands on this fab red strap??


The strap is from the denim multi Pochette, which (per my CA) is no longer in production. You may be able to find the strap on reputable resell sites.


----------



## miumiu2046

evelyn_132 said:


> Yup! It is the company policy. I guess they are trying to differentiate between people who really want to buy this item and people who might be just buying this for reselling for higher value. In others words, prevent profiteers.


Suspect their business is hurting due to Covid and set up this 'policy' for popular items to push additional sales.


----------



## Loulou1234

Pinkiemom said:


> After my mani..... and first post after a loonggg time off from purseblog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839234


I love the color of the PM, what is it?


----------



## EveyB

LV2 said:


> Not too much action in my picture... but definitely ready for some
> Odeon PM & Catogram charm. Do you think it looks a bit childish? I'm not a fan of charms and this is the only one I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839006


I love the catogram charm! Wear it and enjoy wearing it!


----------



## EmmJay

Speedy BB Monogram Ink


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Speedy BB Monogram Ink
> View attachment 4839699


love your gorgeous lamb skin beauty!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LV2 said:


> Not too much action in my picture... but definitely ready for some
> Odeon PM & Catogram charm. Do you think it looks a bit childish? I'm not a fan of charms and this is the only one I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839006


OMG!!!!
This is such a great idea! Soooo cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Took the Camaro out for a spin so met up  with dd for lunch at my work, we so delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838912
> View attachment 4838913


Yummy to all the food and the bags!!


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> love your gorgeous lamb skin beauty!!


Thank you T!


----------



## LV2

EveyB said:


> I love the catogram charm! Wear it and enjoy wearing it!


Thank you. I'm sill debating.. Feel a bit too old to wear it but like this charm on it's own.


----------



## 23adeline

Twist PM and Crafty Stellar open back sneakers , waiting at hair salon


----------



## LV2

Sunshine mama said:


> OMG!!!!
> This is such a great idea! Soooo cute.


Thank you  "Sunshine mama"


----------



## bfly

Going out to get breakfast with this two mono.


----------



## shesaiddestroy

Going out with Eva clutch and 16mm monogram strap


----------



## SakuraSakura

We already miss summer... 

_Ikat Vernis ZCP in Rose Indian
Cosmic Blossom Pochette in Violette._


----------



## miknarth

SakuraSakura said:


> We already miss summer...
> 
> _Ikat Vernis ZCP in Rose Indian
> Cosmic Blossom Pochette in Violette._
> 
> View attachment 4840239


This might completely freak out the one that posted about the cherries!


----------



## sratsey

Pochette Accessoires getting ready for errands


----------



## DrTr

sratsey said:


> Pochette Accessoires getting ready for errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840343


PA is still one of my fav little bags. I love the ”soda opener” charms (ahem, perhaps a beer opener?  )


----------



## Bumbles

DrTootr said:


> Today's LV Crew...
> 
> View attachment 4833090


Your items are always stunning and so unique. Esp that cloud pouch. Very hard to get!


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> TGIF...
> View attachment 4837725


Very cute goodies @balen.girl your Gucci marmont is so Pretty too. Are you enjoying it as much as you had hoped?


----------



## Bumbles

LV2 said:


> Not too much action in my picture... but definitely ready for some
> Odeon PM & Catogram charm. Do you think it looks a bit childish? I'm not a fan of charms and this is the only one I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839006


Looks cute and amazing! Very unique indeed


----------



## SakuraSakura

miknarth said:


> This might completely freak out the one that posted about the cherries!



I spooked her once. I can do it again!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Hope everyone is enjoying a safe Labour Day long weekend  my brown sugar bb tea says _hello_


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Too cute not to share! Bunny modelling shot tonight


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Too cute not to share! Bunny modelling shot tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840551



Oh my goodness, this is way too cute  — so glad you shared .  Think we may need a separate thread dedicated to such cute modelling shots of our beloved LV pieces .


----------



## acquiredtaste

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying a safe Labour Day long weekend  my brown sugar bb tea says _hello_
> View attachment 4840528


Such a pretty shot! As a fellow bubble tea connoisseur, I love this!


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying a safe Labour Day long weekend  my brown sugar bb tea says _hello_
> View attachment 4840528





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Too cute not to share! Bunny modelling shot tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840551


Thanks  so much for the eye candy!!  I love your creamy PM. You are brave - light leather and me - bad combination but I do love light bags. You always post lovely pics!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Nobody is getting used today but they’re here... My little SLG / Bag Charm display ⭐️ The table was made by my grandfather.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Oh my goodness, this is way too cute  — so glad you shared . Think we may need a separate thread dedicated to such cute modelling shots of our beloved LV pieces .


TY our sweetheart Minda  What a great idea for a thread. We could name it our _Furry Friends love LV _ Sending you big air hugs this Monday!


acquiredtaste said:


> Such a pretty shot! As a fellow bubble tea connoisseur, I love this!


TY  Nice to hear you love them too. What are your fave concoctions & add ins? I wish SB created bb tea tumblers with matching jumbo straws lol


DrTr said:


> Thanks so much for the eye candy!!  I love your creamy PM. You are brave - light leather and me - bad combination but I do love light bags. You always post lovely pics!


My pleasure DT  Thank you for saying such nice things. I love all your eye candy pics too - sending those compliments right back 

TBH I find leather bags less prone to colour transfer than canvas bags (even in light colours) but having a wardrobe of light colours is helpful. I love this dreamy shade of ivory & often think of Lululemon’s fitting name for it: Angel Wing


----------



## bfly

Happy Labor Day for you guys in US.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Too cute not to share! Bunny modelling shot tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840551


Nobunny does it better like you,  MyBelongs!  
So adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying a safe Labour Day long weekend  my brown sugar bb tea says _hello_
> View attachment 4840528


Hello!
Such a pretty picture MyBelongs!


----------



## DrTootr

Getting my nails done today and trying to match which shade of Chanel goes with my LV Clouds pouch...


----------



## DrTootr

Bumbles said:


> Your items are always stunning and so unique. Esp that cloud pouch. Very hard to get!


Aww thanks a bunch @Bumbles  and I do feel lucky getting to grab this one, as you mention these Clouds pieces have been one of those hard to get collections. Have a great day lovely xo


----------



## DrTootr

And if anyone is curious as to what this multifunctional Clouds SQUARED POUCH BAG CHARM can fit inside it, here is my video I just uploaded to YT...


----------



## DrTr

DrTootr said:


> Getting my nails done today and trying to match which shade of Chanel goes with my LV Clouds pouch...
> 
> View attachment 4841178


Love your charm! And I laughed, as I match nail polish to bags (and scarves)too  I vote for the middle bright blue!


----------



## DrTootr

DrTr said:


> Love your charm! And I laughed, as I match nail polish to bags (and scarves)too  I vote for the middle bright blue!


Thank you  and I'm so glad I'm not the only one who does this @DrTr  and btw I think I'm with you on going with the middle polish too!


----------



## DrTr

DrTootr said:


> Thank you  and I'm so glad I'm not the only one who does this @DrTr  and btw I think I'm with you on going with the middle polish too!


Perfect! I painted my nails “car primer” grey as my husband calls it   when I knew my trio messenger was close to arriving. Total matchy matchy.  Oh well, right now especially we can all use some frivolous fun every now and then. Enjoy!


----------



## travelbliss

DrTootr said:


> And if anyone is curious as to what this multifunctional Clouds SQUARED POUCH BAG CHARM can fit inside it, here is my video I just uploaded to YT...




Nice video....and i LVoe this cloud SLG.  Wish they were as available as the escale collection was !!!


----------



## DrTootr

DrTr said:


> Perfect! I painted my nails “car primer” grey as my husband calls it   when I knew my trio messenger was close to arriving. Total matchy matchy.  Oh well, right now especially we can all use some frivolous fun every now and then. Enjoy!


I bet it all looked fab @DrTr and I will let you know if I come home with clouds on my nails


----------



## DrTootr

travelbliss said:


> Nice video....and i LVoe this cloud SLG.  Wish they were as available as the escale collection was !!!


Thank you  and I totally agree @travelbliss it would of looked so pretty in escale! I wish they would make these squared pouch bag charms for some of the woman's collections, I have only ever have seen the squared pouch bag charms for the men's collections.


----------



## Bumbles

DrTootr said:


> Getting my nails done today and trying to match which shade of Chanel goes with my LV Clouds pouch...
> 
> View attachment 4841178


I love this clouds pouch every time I see it. And your pics are gorgeous and always being out the best colours in the item. To die for. What/when do you use your little cutie? I just watched your YouTube and it’s great. Thanks so much for sharing. I always love your pics as they are so pretty and your items are alwhas so unique.


----------



## DrTootr

Bumbles said:


> I love this clouds pouch every time I see it. And your pics are gorgeous and always being out hte best in the item. To die for. When/how do you use your little cutie?


Aww cheers @Bumbles    and I have been attaching it to some of my LV bag straps and rocking it that way.  You can also wear it on your belt and it looks so cute attached on my big LV keepall that I use for travel.  As it has multiple functions being a key ring, belt charm and bag charm I am finding it a very versatile little SLG.  I will try to do some mod shots to show you how I wear it out and about over the upcoming weeks x


----------



## travelbliss

Envelope B.C.H. snuck into my beach bag today.


----------



## 23adeline

Twist PM and Crafty Stellar open back sneakers


----------



## 23adeline

Using the ring from Crafty Envy Stole on another stole, plus Alma BB


----------



## MmeM124

Took my boys fishing! Attached the MP to my belt loops. Worked really well this way!


----------



## cheidel

Pinkiemom said:


> After my mani..... and first post after a loonggg time off from purseblog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839234


Love your mani!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Speedy BB Monogram Ink
> View attachment 4839699


Simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## vlo512

My Dauphine MM


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Simply gorgeous!!!


Thank you!


----------



## gwendo25

Getting ready to go out with my Pallas BB.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Nobunny does it better like you,  MyBelongs!
> So adorable!


     x 100!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy toiletries Tuesday  my latest kimono was used as a backdrop lol


----------



## SakuraSakura

I picked up my prize! White multicolore sarah wallet. I’m back in bed now (pms sucks!)


----------



## acquiredtaste

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY our sweetheart Minda  What a great idea for a thread. We could name it our _Furry Friends love LV _ Sending you big air hugs this Monday!
> TY  Nice to hear you love them too. What are your fave concoctions & add ins? I wish SB created bb tea tumblers with matching jumbo straws lol
> My pleasure DT  Thank you for saying such nice things. I love all your eye candy pics too - sending those compliments right back
> 
> TBH I find leather bags less prone to colour transfer than canvas bags (even in light colours) but having a wardrobe of light colours is helpful. I love this dreamy shade of ivory & often think of Lululemon’s fitting name for it: Angel Wing


I love taro bubble tea and milk tea! Last week I had it 3x lol.


----------



## DrTr

DrTootr said:


> Getting my nails done today and trying to match which shade of Chanel goes with my LV Clouds pouch...
> 
> View attachment 4841178


DrTootr I couldn’t resist sharing a photo of a Charcoal color Smith & Cult polish to match my monogram eclipse reverse trio and double phone pouch. I know it’s not quite a pic in action yet but they are ready to go for errands tomorrow and a doctors visit Thursday


----------



## EveyB

Out shopping with my Bond Street bb.


----------



## RVM

Ready for mini vacation. 
Don’t worry about the rain


----------



## Taimi

RVM said:


> Ready for mini vacation.
> Don’t worry about the rain
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842784



It’s so cute!  How do you like the bag? Does it fit enough?


----------



## RVM

Taimi said:


> It’s so cute!  How do you like the bag? Does it fit enough?



Hi Taimi. I got this yesterday and today use it for first time. So far: It is a simple gorgeous bag. One handle bag is okay for me. The gold strap drop is too short to use as shoulder bag (IMO, its function is just to accessorized the bag)- I will find an alternative. I may use it more with its black straps. It fits enough for my necessities: small folded wallet, Iphone SE, small make up pouch.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Going through the car wash.


----------



## RVM

EveyB said:


> Out shopping with my Bond Street bb.
> View attachment 4842500


How do you like this bag so far? I can’t get this bag out my head, Hahaha. I would like to have the ‘beige namibie’ color


----------



## RVM

Sunshine mama said:


> Going through the car wash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842858


 BOLD! ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

RVM said:


> BOLD! ❤


Thank you.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Pretty lil escale on my flower print dress! Feels fresh!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Going through the car wash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842858


What a cool shot SM   

Using my LV passport cover as wallet today. Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## viewwing

My little one with me at Laduree cafe!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What a cool shot SM
> 
> Using my LV passport cover as wallet today. Happy Wednesday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842950



I really love this edgy bag


----------



## Iamminda

viewwing said:


> My little one with me at Laduree cafe!
> 
> View attachment 4843072


Yum to your pretty ZCP and to Laduree macarons


----------



## Greeneyesgirl89

Out to lunch!


----------



## GaMomJRM

Really enjoying my new speedy 30!!!! Out furniture shopping (with my parents)!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> I really love this edgy bag


Thanks sweet M. Hope your fall midweek is going well  It’s an A. Wang tiny crossbody - perfect for rocker chic or early morning ‘I-feel-lazy’ looks lol


----------



## EveyB

RVM said:


> How do you like this bag so far? I can’t get this bag out my head, Hahaha. I would like to have the ‘beige namibie’ color


I love it! It is the perfect size for me and it can be dressed up or down. I wish it had an adjustable strap, but that is the only thing. The beige namibie is gorgeous!


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> DrTootr I couldn’t resist sharing a photo of a Charcoal color Smith & Cult polish to match my monogram eclipse reverse trio and double phone pouch. I know it’s not quite a pic in action yet but they are ready to go for errands tomorrow and a doctors visit Thursday
> View attachment 4842344


Fabulous.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Styling my new Zara threads: Guess this is a return to 70’s boho chic? I feel half like my secretary from middle school & half like a glam prairie girl lol. Love the metallic threads in the skirt. My khaki Twist goes beautifully with it too
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Styling my new Zara threads: Guess this is a return to 70’s boho chic? I feel half like my secretary from middle school & half like a glam prairie girl lol. Love the metallic threads in the skirt. My khaki Twist goes beautifully with it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843095
> View attachment 4843094
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Can we all say G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S  ?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Pretty lil escale on my flower print dress! Feels fresh!
> 
> View attachment 4842921


Looks wonderful! Like a pastel dream!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Can we all say G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S  ?


Thank you, our LVoeliest Minda. You’re the absolute sweetest - sending many air hugs your way!!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Styling my new Zara threads: Guess this is a return to 70’s boho chic? I feel half like my secretary from middle school & half like a glam prairie girl lol. Love the metallic threads in the skirt. My khaki Twist goes beautifully with it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843095
> View attachment 4843094
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


You look fabulous! Love your twist!  And wow about the heels!


----------



## DrTr

GaMomJRM said:


> Really enjoying my new speedy 30!!!! Out furniture shopping (with my parents)!
> 
> View attachment 4843077


Love your speedy!  And I can see your gorgeous smile even with your mask!  Thanks for brightening my day. You look great.


----------



## Dmurphy1

RVM said:


> Ready for mini vacation.
> Don’t worry about the rain
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842784


This bag is GORGEOUS  !!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EveyB said:


> You look fabulous! Love your twist!  And wow about the heels!


Thank you for saying so, LVoely Evey  You’re so kind for loving on both my bag & heels!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

One last outfit I played with earlier. What do we think of layering an oversized blazer on this skirt? This gave me retro librarian vibes & I loved it! Thanks for humouring my fashion obsession, guys


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4843330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last outfit I played with earlier. What do we think of layering an oversized blazer on this skirt? This gave me retro librarian vibes & I loved it! Thanks for humouring my fashion obsession, guys


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4843330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last outfit I played with earlier. What do we think of layering an oversized blazer on this skirt? This gave me retro librarian vibes & I loved it! Thanks for humouring my fashion obsession, guys


Love it!!!  The bag, your outfit, both gorgeous!


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Styling my new Zara threads: Guess this is a return to 70’s boho chic? I feel half like my secretary from middle school & half like a glam prairie girl lol. Love the metallic threads in the skirt. My khaki Twist goes beautifully with it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843095
> View attachment 4843094
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Beautiful


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4843330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last outfit I played with earlier. What do we think of layering an oversized blazer on this skirt? This gave me retro librarian vibes & I loved it! Thanks for humouring my fashion obsession, guys


why not? You look great in both.  Love your boots and your twist!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Looks wonderful! Like a pastel dream!


Thank you! So kind of you!  Blessed pastel week ahead!


----------



## DrTootr

DrTr said:


> DrTootr I couldn’t resist sharing a photo of a Charcoal color Smith & Cult polish to match my monogram eclipse reverse trio and double phone pouch. I know it’s not quite a pic in action yet but they are ready to go for errands tomorrow and a doctors visit Thursday
> View attachment 4842344


Everything looks fabulous @DrTr I'll post a pic of what I got done now x


----------



## DrTootr

Ok here's mine @DrTr ...I'm rocking blue ombre vibes this week


----------



## DrTootr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4843330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last outfit I played with earlier. What do we think of layering an oversized blazer on this skirt? This gave me retro librarian vibes & I loved it! Thanks for humouring my fashion obsession, guys



Looking fab @MyBelongs to Louis


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Ok here's mine @DrTr ...I'm rocking blue ombre vibes this week
> 
> View attachment 4843736


Your nails are sooooo pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4843330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last outfit I played with earlier. What do we think of layering an oversized blazer on this skirt? This gave me retro librarian vibes & I loved it! Thanks for humouring my fashion obsession, guys


I'm totally green with envy here!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Styling my new Zara threads: Guess this is a return to 70’s boho chic? I feel half like my secretary from middle school & half like a glam prairie girl lol. Love the metallic threads in the skirt. My khaki Twist goes beautifully with it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843095
> View attachment 4843094
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Daaaaaarling..... you look simply smashing !!!!


----------



## EmmJay

DrTootr said:


> Ok here's mine @DrTr ...I'm rocking blue ombre vibes this week
> 
> View attachment 4843736


This is chic!!


----------



## GaMomJRM

DrTr said:


> Love your speedy!  And I can see your gorgeous smile even with your mask!  Thanks for brightening my day. You look great.



That so kind of you! Now you've brightened MY day! Thank you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_You guys are the best for being so kind & sweet..._


Iamminda said:


>


   


cheidel said:


> Love it!!!  The bag, your outfit, both gorgeous!


 Thanks so much C  


fyn72 said:


> Beautiful


TY Fyn! Happy spring Thursday to you in Australia  Sending air hugs from Canada 


DrTr said:


> why not? You look great in both.  Love your boots and your twist!


Thanks DT  LVoe your positive feedback Happy fall Thursday, my beautiful Eclipse friend!


DrTootr said:


> Looking fab @MyBelongs to Louis


OMG   thanks hun! Sending the compliment right back - your LV pics & nails are TDF


Sunshine mama said:


> I'm totally green with envy here!


Lol I love your comments, dear SM. Always so witty & sweet!  


Sunshine mama said:


> Daaaaaarling..... you look simply smashing !!!!


TY my sweetest friend  Sending endless air hugs your way...


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> Your nails are sooooo pretty!


Thanks lovely ladies @Sunshine mama and @MyBelongs to Louis both of you have a great day x


----------



## DrTootr

EmmJay said:


> This is chic!!


Aww cheers @EmmJay you're so kind to say


----------



## Dmurphy1

Still enjoying this bag !!


----------



## DrTr

DrTootr said:


> Ok here's mine @DrTr ...I'm rocking blue ombre vibes this week
> 
> View attachment 4843736


wowza!  Perfect together - love it


----------



## DrTr

GaMomJRM said:


> That so kind of you! Now you've brightened MY day! Thank you!


I’m so glad - that’s one reason I love tpf - so many here, like you, are so lovely, supportive, kind and friendly. And we can all use that right now!!


----------



## hers4eva

*Nail color is stunning  matches beautifully...*



DrTootr said:


> Ok here's mine @DrTr ...I'm rocking blue ombre vibes this week
> 
> View attachment 4843736


----------



## mdcx

DrTootr said:


> Ok here's mine @DrTr ...I'm rocking blue ombre vibes this week
> 
> View attachment 4843736


Dreamy!


----------



## evelyn_132

Bringing out my overused vernis key pouch. My favourite accessories to put my transport card in.


----------



## leooh

PSM on her virgin outing! I offered to DD1 to bring it out on our shopping trip and it really suited her...Trying to bring down the cost per wear


----------



## leooh

DrTootr said:


> Ok here's mine @DrTr ...I'm rocking blue ombre vibes this week
> 
> View attachment 4843736


perfect match! perfect nails!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Wanted to share pics of my latest preorder bag. Turns out waiting endlessly for a Trio Messenger has a silver lining for me lol. Ended up falling for this unique Keepall 50 - this Runway bag was never on my radar until I began obsessing over its patchwork design. Especially love its contrasting/removable pouch charm. IMO sexy Eclipse print pairs perfectly with my beloved pops of Khaki  Will reveal fully when it arrives!


----------



## Marmotte

Multicolor Priscilla at work today


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Marmotte said:


> Multicolor Priscilla at work today
> View attachment 4844669


 Very pretty!


----------



## leooh

Just a little LVoe every day..


----------



## littleblackbag

Neo Noe carrying two small bottles of bubbles  
	

		
			
		

		
	



Took this baby to London yesterday for a day out. Was very comfortable to use, and great to not have to hand carry, having to use hand sanitizers everywhere! Love this bag so much ❤️


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wanted to share pics of my latest preorder bag. Turns out waiting endlessly for a Trio Messenger has a silver lining for me lol. Ended up falling for this unique Keepall 50 - this Runway bag was never on my radar until I began obsessing over its patchwork design. Especially love its contrasting/removable pouch charm. IMO sexy Eclipse print pairs perfectly with my beloved pops of Khaki  Will reveal fully when it arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844664
> View attachment 4844666
> View attachment 4844663
> View attachment 4844665


i think it’s stunning!  I saw the smaller bags that were more like this, and thought they were interesting, but like the keepall the best. Can’t wait to see yours!


----------



## acquiredtaste

Going downstairs to help my boys with remote learning lol. Coffee and this bag are what’s getting me through. Good luck to the teachers and parents!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Speedy is on vacation!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Vintage Speedy 25


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Have a nice vacation. Lovely view!



MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Speedy is on vacation!
> View attachment 4845039


----------



## SDBagLover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wanted to share pics of my latest preorder bag. Turns out waiting endlessly for a Trio Messenger has a silver lining for me lol. Ended up falling for this unique Keepall 50 - this Runway bag was never on my radar until I began obsessing over its patchwork design. Especially love its contrasting/removable pouch charm. IMO sexy Eclipse print pairs perfectly with my beloved pops of Khaki  Will reveal fully when it arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844664
> View attachment 4844666
> View attachment 4844663
> View attachment 4844665


Love this!


----------



## weezer

This was actually my garden from 2 days ago when the skies were darkened  by smoke and ash due to the wild fires in my state. 

It looked like Mars with the orangish cast!

I had to go to the grocery store so I took my sturdy LV Montaigne with me. ❤️
No worries, we are doing ok here


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@DrTr @SDBagLover
Thanks guys! It grew on me slowly, in parts, if that makes sense: first the size 50, then new eclipse print, that amazing pouch & so on... The trim in Khaki (love) & Plum (don’t mind) was the cherry on top. Hopefully these eclipse goals get completed:
	

		
			
		

		
	







weezer said:


> This was actually my garden from 2 days ago when the skies were darkened  by smoke and ash due to the wild fires in my state.
> 
> It looked like Mars with the orangish cast!
> 
> I had to go to the grocery store so I took my sturdy LV Montaigne with me. ❤
> No worries, we are doing ok here
> 
> View attachment 4845114


Sending you safe thoughts!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Have a nice vacation. Lovely view!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Iamminda

Looking forward to seeing this amazing Keepall — love the sexy modern look 


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wanted to share pics of my latest preorder bag. Turns out waiting endlessly for a Trio Messenger has a silver lining for me lol. Ended up falling for this unique Keepall 50 - this Runway bag was never on my radar until I began obsessing over its patchwork design. Especially love its contrasting/removable pouch charm. IMO sexy Eclipse print pairs perfectly with my beloved pops of Khaki  Will reveal fully when it arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844664
> View attachment 4844666
> View attachment 4844663
> View attachment 4844665


----------



## Iamminda

Really like this sweet summer look leooh .



leooh said:


> Just a little LVoe every day..
> 
> View attachment 4844682


----------



## vintage diamond

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Vintage Speedy 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845044


Wow, what a gorgeous vintage piece!


----------



## Rachelkelter

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Speedy is on vacation!
> View attachment 4845039


Where are you?


----------



## DrTootr

leooh said:


> perfect match! perfect nails!



Aww thanks so much @leooh


----------



## DrTootr

mdcx said:


> Dreamy!


Thanks a bunch @mdcx


----------



## DrTootr

hers4eva said:


> *Nail color is stunning  matches beautifully...*


Cheers @hers4eva I really appreciate your kind words


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Looking forward to seeing this amazing Keepall — love the sexy modern look


Thank you, sweet M   Fingers crossed as stock is low now - hope my lovely CA can source it through supply chain  TGIF!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Rachelkelter said:


> Where are you?


Austria!


----------



## evelyn_132

viewwing said:


> Anyone can still buy another product with it AND still sell the mpa for a higher price. What’s to stop them from doing that? I think the store you went to just tricked you into buying more than one item!



I did suspect it might be a trick but my SA tried to call me to explain. I thought through and I feel it’s ok as I have been wanting to buy a bandeau.


----------



## leooh

Iamminda said:


> Really like this sweet summer look leooh .


Thank you sweet IM!


----------



## 23adeline

Locky bb and Dauphine belt, both white epi


----------



## Rachelkelter

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Austria!


Wow beautiful!


----------



## viewwing

evelyn_132 said:


> I did suspect it might be a trick but my SA tried to call me to explain. I thought through and I feel it’s ok as I have been wanting to buy a bandeau.


...hmm... it's even more strange that she called to explain. it's like an additional step to make sure you didn't suspect anything. may I know which country this happened in? Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## viewwing

23adeline said:


> Locky bb and Dauphine belt, both white epi


you're very very brave to do a white bag.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_ 1 down, 1 to go_ lol


----------



## meeh16

Yesterday’s BOTD


----------



## QueenieQ

Marmotte said:


> Multicolor Priscilla at work today
> View attachment 4844669


Such a cutie !


----------



## fyn72

Saturday out with Bond Street bb. Happy weekend!


----------



## evelyn_132

Nano Noe on a Sat morning to my son’s enrichment program.


----------



## 23adeline

viewwing said:


> you're very very brave to do a white bag.


Hahaha..I have a few white bags, I love white bags 
	

		
			
		

		
	








I have a few more older off white bags, hardly use them now.


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> Saturday out with Bond Street bb. Happy weekend!
> View attachment 4845683


Gorgeous photo Fyn!


----------



## vintage diamond

Waiting for my daughter’s ballet class to finish with my Néonoé.


----------



## DrTr

leooh said:


> Just a little LVoe every day..
> 
> View attachment 4844682


good to see you again leooh! Those little key pouches are one of my favorites! What a happy picture too.


----------



## bh4me

LV still part of my essentials... Amarante key holder and zcp


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> _ 1 down, 1 to go_ lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845621


Happy happy joy joy!!  So glad it’s on it’s way to you soon. Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

DrTr said:


> Happy happy joy joy!!  So glad it’s on it’s way to you soon. Can’t wait to see it!


Thanks so much DT  Happy they were able to source one for me, as stock in Canada was iffy-almost gone. I‘m still happy dancing lol. Happy Saturday!


----------



## viewwing

23adeline said:


> Hahaha..I have a few white bags, I love white bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845699
> View attachment 4845700
> View attachment 4845701
> View attachment 4845702
> View attachment 4845703
> View attachment 4845705
> 
> I have a few more older off white bags, hardly use them now.


Love em all!!! How do you deal with dirt / oil / stains etc?


----------



## viewwing

bh4me said:


> LV still part of my essentials... Amarante key holder and zcp
> View attachment 4845800


all soooooo cute! Especially love that top gucci... is it a pouch with a strap?


----------



## PamK

Miss Crafty keeping me company on this beautiful early Fall day!


----------



## DrTr

Just got my new “power shoes“ I’ve been anxiously awaiting - thanks to one of my favorite strong powerful women!  They and my phone pouch are leaving to run errands.  They are comfy and go great with mono eclipse/reverse!  Happy Saturday all


----------



## SakuraSakura

Drab day needed a dash of colour...


----------



## SakuraSakura

Trying to be artsy...


----------



## DrTr

SakuraSakura said:


> Trying to be artsy...
> 
> View attachment 4846029


good job


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

PamK said:


> Miss Crafty keeping me company on this beautiful early Fall day!
> 
> View attachment 4845940


Nice, P! Happy to see your Crafty beauty. I can see how those bicolour stoles would be tempting to match lol 


DrTr said:


> Just got my new “power shoes“ I’ve been anxiously awaiting - thanks to one of my favorite strong powerful women!  They and my phone pouch are leaving to run errands.  They are comfy and go great with mono eclipse/reverse!  Happy Saturday all
> 
> View attachment 4846015


Love your comfy new kicks DT  Comfort & LV style are the ultimate fashion combo. Weekend cheers, my friend!


----------



## PamK

DrTr said:


> Just got my new “power shoes“ I’ve been anxiously awaiting - thanks to one of my favorite strong powerful women!  They and my phone pouch are leaving to run errands.  They are comfy and go great with mono eclipse/reverse!  Happy Saturday all
> 
> View attachment 4846015


Love ❤️ your Cons!! They look awesome with the Eclipse Reverse!


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Just got my new “power shoes“ I’ve been anxiously awaiting - thanks to one of my favorite strong powerful women!  They and my phone pouch are leaving to run errands.  They are comfy and go great with mono eclipse/reverse!  Happy Saturday all
> 
> View attachment 4846015


Love this look T!


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Love this look T!


Thank you so much, our lovely resident kind and powerful LV style icon!!  


PamK said:


> Love ❤ your Cons!! They look awesome with the Eclipse Reverse!


Thanks so much PamK - they are so fun!  I feel like I did when I was a kid, when I got new sneaks of any kind I felt more powerful - like I could run farther, run faster and jump higher. It’s nice to feel that again And of course paired with LV we are unstoppable!!


----------



## RVM

I took my 1st LV bag to lunch - Cabas Alto, 0010


----------



## debsmith

When you catch your cat taking a selfie with your Piment Multicartes...


----------



## EveyB

debsmith said:


> When you catch your cat taking a selfie with your Piment Multicartes...
> 
> View attachment 4846109


Omg your cat is such a beauty!  
Your multicartes is gorgeous too!


----------



## debsmith

EveyB said:


> Omg your cat is such a beauty!
> Your multicartes is gorgeous too!


Thank you!!!  He's a bit of a brat but I love him.     His brother Lennon looks like your kitty!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mommy and me day!


----------



## sratsey

Finally got around to an in store excursion. Went in with my pretty MC Noe and brought home a few goodies ☺


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Very cute goodies @balen.girl your Gucci marmont is so Pretty too. Are you enjoying it as much as you had hoped?


Yeeeess dear.. my everyday bag since I bought it.. thinking to get in other color.


----------



## balen.girl

Went on a short trip with my kids. Time to use Neverfull for their stuff. Have a great weekend everyone..


----------



## bh4me

viewwing said:


> all soooooo cute! Especially love that top gucci... is it a pouch with a strap?


Thank you! The strap is actually part of the round slg. The pouch does not come with a strap. That would have been a great feature


----------



## viewwing

bh4me said:


> Thank you! The strap is actually part of the round slg. The pouch does not come with a strap. That would have been a great feature


Indeed! Would’ve been cute and practical too! Do u use it as a catch all in bigger bags?


----------



## madameroyale

asatoasz said:


> Loving my Pallas BB with Reverse Bandoliere strap and My Fair Lady sunnies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801462


which do you prefer for travel, this or Palm Springs mini?  seems like exterior pockets on Pallas BB may win


----------



## asatoasz

madameroyale said:


> which do you prefer for travel, this or Palm Springs mini?  seems like exterior pockets on Pallas BB may win


My daughter uses the PSM but it’s too small for me. The Pallas BB actually has a great amount of space for it's size and the front and back pockets are perfect for iPhone max!  The pocket on the PSM is not functional at all.


----------



## 23adeline

viewwing said:


> Love em all!!! How do you deal with dirt / oil / stains etc?


I use facial cleansing oil to clean any dirt or colour transfer. I hardly get dirt on my small bags, previously when I used bigger bags, they are more prone to dirt and corners scuffing


----------



## 23adeline

One day outstation trip again , this time using Keepall as luggage bag and NF to put iPad, scarf etc


----------



## 23adeline

Using the LV scarf ring on my dress ribbon 




Attending association annual meeting with Dauphine mini, bracelet , horizon sandals etc


----------



## fyn72

EveyB said:


> Gorgeous photo Fyn!


Thank you!


----------



## miumiu2046

debsmith said:


> When you catch your cat taking a selfie with your Piment Multicartes...
> 
> View attachment 4846109


One of the best action shots ever!


----------



## viewwing

23adeline said:


> I use facial cleansing oil to clean any dirt or colour transfer. I hardly get dirt on my small bags, previously when I used bigger bags, they are more prone to dirt and corners scuffing


that’s an awesome before n after pics!


----------



## bh4me

viewwing said:


> Indeed! Would’ve been cute and practical too! Do u use it as a catch all in bigger bags?


Yes, I have not been using small bags as much since this pandemic started. I carry extra extra antibacterial wipes and mask now. This holds more than the mini pochette. It’s about an inch wider and longer. Everything fits more comfortably. Plus, I find it super cute


----------



## jennytran28

Just added the pearl handle to my Nano Noe


----------



## LuckyBitch

vintage diamond said:


> Waiting for my daughter’s ballet class to finish with my Néonoé.
> 
> View attachment 4845774


I have the same one. It's such a beauty and very comfortable to carry.


----------



## leooh

DrTr said:


> good to see you again leooh! Those little key pouches are one of my favorites! What a happy picture too.


Hi DrTr, good to “see” familiar membersStay safe and well!


----------



## vintage diamond

LuckyBitch said:


> I have the same one. It's such a beauty and very comfortable to carry.


It is so functional too- the amount it can fit without sagging is great. Plus it’s pretty!!


----------



## EmmJay

debsmith said:


> When you catch your cat taking a selfie with your Piment Multicartes...
> 
> View attachment 4846109


So cute!!


----------



## imetazoa

jennytran28 said:


> Just added the pearl handle to my Nano Noe
> 
> View attachment 4846485


beautiful! i assume your cut the straps? Would love to combinations you’re using now that you have infinite options!


----------



## mindless

Just changed into this oldie as my work bag for tomorrow.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Double Rainbows


----------



## jennytran28

imetazoa said:


> beautiful! i assume your cut the straps? Would love to combinations you’re using now that you have infinite options!


Thank you! I do not cut the strap, just leave it inside the bag


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy stickers Sunday everyone!


----------



## SakuraSakura

We went for a 5KM walk...


----------



## sera3m45

Alma BB on a Sunday


----------



## EmmJay

mindless said:


> Just changed into this oldie as my work bag for tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4846584


FYI, hand sanitizer can ruin the canvas. Proceed with caution.


----------



## Christis

I’m fall ready again, even if I don’t actually leave the house


----------



## Iamminda

First time out with my newbie MM .  This is about as much “action” as any of my bags get these days — a quick stop to get a brown sugar pearl tea (@MyBelongs to Louis — they didn’t have the salted caramel foam topping ).


----------



## travelbliss

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my newbie MM .  This is about as much “action” as any of my bags get these days — a quick stop to get a brown sugar pearl tea (@MyBelongs to Louis — they didn’t have the salted caramel foam topping ).
> 
> View attachment 4847116




I am liking this bag more and more for the simple fact that you can change out a bag charm to make it the focus !!! LVoely !!


----------



## mindless

EmmJay said:


> FYI, hand sanitizer can ruin the canvas. Proceed with caution.


Thanks EmmJay for the advice. Place the sanitizer in my pouch instead.


----------



## Iamminda

travelbliss said:


> I am liking this bag more and more for the simple fact that you can change out a bag charm to make it the focus !!! LVoely !!


Thanks!  I don’t really mind the luggage tag but it is nice to have different options for that front loop/ring


----------



## DrTr

mindless said:


> Thanks EmmJay for the advice. Place the sanitizer in my pouch instead.


I found a fun little Le Pliage coin purse several months ago that is waterproof on the inside and nylon on the outside and matches a large LP tote I have for travel. The coin purse holds a small travel hand sanitizer, and a few other items and zips shut. I don’t worry about sanitizer leaking in my bag anymore. In my tiniest LV bags I put the sanitizer in a snack size ziploc so it will fit. I don’t know of any of my LV that is waterproof like that, so feel much more comfortable with protection. HTH!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my newbie MM .  This is about as much “action” as any of my bags get these days — a quick stop to get a brown sugar pearl tea (@MyBelongs to Louis — they didn’t have the salted caramel foam topping ).
> 
> View attachment 4847116


What a wonderful debut IM  That LaDuree charm is absolutely gorgeous on your new bag! Thanks for sharing one of your first COVID outings with us... yay for scoring bubble tea!!


----------



## asatoasz

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my newbie MM .  This is about as much “action” as any of my bags get these days — a quick stop to get a brown sugar pearl tea (@MyBelongs to Louis — they didn’t have the salted caramel foam topping ).
> 
> View attachment 4847116


What strap is this you’re using?


----------



## Iamminda

asatoasz said:


> What strap is this you’re using?


Hi.  It’s a non-LV strap from an old (discontinued) leather bag.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What a wonderful debut IM  That LaDuree charm is absolutely gorgeous on your new bag! Thanks for sharing one of your first COVID outings with us... yay for scoring bubble tea!!



Thanks V .  It was exciting just to take it out of the house  and get a bubble tea at the same time


----------



## mindless

DrTr said:


> I found a fun little Le Pliage coin purse several months ago that is waterproof on the inside and nylon on the outside and matches a large LP tote I have for travel. The coin purse holds a small travel hand sanitizer, and a few other items and zips shut. I don’t worry about sanitizer leaking in my bag anymore. In my tiniest LV bags I put the sanitizer in a snack size ziploc so it will fit. I don’t know of any of my LV that is waterproof like that, so feel much more comfortable with protection. HTH!


Thanks!! I did not want to place it in my bag directly as i was afraid of it leaking so I put it in my mini pochette now. Your tip comes in handy as I have an existing Le Pliage coin purse that i totally forgot about! Now I have a use for it again.


----------



## ifahima

Used my Keepall B 45 over this weekend for a weekend getaway to the Cotswolds! We stayed in a beautiful Manor with the most breathtaking views!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my newbie MM .  This is about as much “action” as any of my bags get these days — a quick stop to get a brown sugar pearl tea (@MyBelongs to Louis — they didn’t have the salted caramel foam topping ).
> 
> View attachment 4847116


What a beauty !!!


----------



## Bumbles

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Double Rainbows
> 
> View attachment 4846633


Beautiful pair. The Chanel is So pretty


----------



## 23adeline

Using Double V today, it’s so big


----------



## DrTr

mindless said:


> Thanks!! I did not want to place it in my bag directly as i was afraid of it leaking so I put it in my mini pochette now. Your tip comes in handy as I have an existing Le Pliage coin purse that i totally forgot about! Now I have a use for it again.


So glad - many of us have so many little goodies it can be easy to forget


----------



## DrTr

ifahima said:


> Used my Keepall B 45 over this weekend for a weekend getaway to the Cotswolds! We stayed in a beautiful Manor with the most breathtaking views!
> 
> View attachment 4847450
> 
> View attachment 4847452


Love your keepall, but thanks for sharing the stunning views!  How nice when the only way I travel right now is virtually!!


----------



## Monics




----------



## reason24

sunbathing


----------



## EmmJay

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my newbie MM .  This is about as much “action” as any of my bags get these days — a quick stop to get a brown sugar pearl tea (@MyBelongs to Louis — they didn’t have the salted caramel foam topping ).
> 
> View attachment 4847116


Soooo pretty!! That strap is everything on this bag. This is why I prefer bags with detachable straps.


----------



## EmmJay

Monogram Monday with Petit Sac Plat.


----------



## shesaiddestroy

First day out for my Epi Galet Neverfull MM
I could not stop staring at my bag, I’m so happy





And that raspberry glazing is just gorgeous


----------



## cromagnon

New addition to my collection The most comfortable and spacious backpack I own And mono eclipse is so gorgeous!


----------



## MooMooVT

cromagnon said:


> New addition to my collection The most comfortable and spacious backpack I own And mono eclipse is so gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4847865


Gorgeous! Mono Eclipse is stunning!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you ladies 



Dmurphy1 said:


> What a beauty !!!






EmmJay said:


> Soooo pretty!! That strap is everything on this bag. This is why I prefer bags with detachable straps.


----------



## multicolordreams

In and out of doctor’s appointments for my daughter today. Graceful MM is perfect for fitting extra things for her to keep busy with while we wait.


----------



## LuckyBitch

shesaiddestroy said:


> First day out for my Epi Galet Neverfull MM
> I could not stop staring at my bag, I’m so happy
> 
> View attachment 4847794
> 
> View attachment 4847796
> 
> And that raspberry glazing is just gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 4847803


Beautiful bag, it goes wunderfully well with your outfit too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my newbie MM .  This is about as much “action” as any of my bags get these days — a quick stop to get a brown sugar pearl tea (@MyBelongs to Louis — they didn’t have the salted caramel foam topping ).
> 
> View attachment 4847116


Congrats on your new cutie beautie!
I love the short handle! It's so cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

At SB picking up a frap for my DD while my  jaune-y stays safe in the bag.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Monogram Monday with Petit Sac Plat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847746


Just  perfect! You look so summery and pulled together, love the MP coin purse on your little cutie!


----------



## LHLarsen

shesaiddestroy said:


> First day out for my Epi Galet Neverfull MM
> I could not stop staring at my bag, I’m so happy
> 
> View attachment 4847794
> 
> View attachment 4847796
> 
> And that raspberry glazing is just gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 4847803


This bag is so beautiful. I would love to see a photograph of the pochette!


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Just  perfect! You look so summery and pulled together, love the MP coin purse on your little cutie!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks SSSM .  I love your cheery cherry bag (everytime I see your beautiful jaune cutie, I regret not getting that color instead)


Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats on your new cutie beautie!
> I love the short handle! It's so cute!





Sunshine mama said:


> At SB picking up a frap for my DD while my  jaune-y stays safe in the bag.
> View attachment 4848260


----------



## Venessa84

Keepall 55 accompanied me on my 10 year anniversary trip


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> DrTootr I couldn’t resist sharing a photo of a Charcoal color Smith & Cult polish to match my monogram eclipse reverse trio and double phone pouch. I know it’s not quite a pic in action yet but they are ready to go for errands tomorrow and a doctors visit Thursday
> View attachment 4842344


Your monogram eclipse reverse goodies are amazing! I love matchy matchy and these are adorable. How do you like your double phone pouch? Is it useful? I’ve been eyeing the nigo on with the turtle. Looks so cute, but not sure abt the length of the strap and how useable it is. Does it fit a decent amount? How do you use yours?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Keepall 55 accompanied me on my 10 year anniversary trip
> 
> View attachment 4848433


Awwww! Happy 10th A Venessa!!!!


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> Awwww! Happy 10th A Venessa!!!!



Thank you Sunshine! It was great trip away!!


----------



## chocolateolive

Waiting for Wall-E to start at a drive in with handpainted pochette metis ✌️


@houseofkkz


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my newbie MM .  This is about as much “action” as any of my bags get these days — a quick stop to get a brown sugar pearl tea (@MyBelongs to Louis — they didn’t have the salted caramel foam topping ).
> 
> View attachment 4847116


Wow! Gorgeous Gorgeous Gorgeous! Super congratulations M! How are you liking this beautiful new bag? This is the mm? The size looks perfect and lovin' the touch of Laduree charm too. Also really love the handle!


----------



## Aliluvlv

fyn72 said:


> Took the Camaro out for a spin so met up  with dd for lunch at my work, we so delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838912
> View attachment 4838913


I have to say I really want to go to lunch with you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Wanted to take my Prism charm for its first spin today & ended up with this ultra-safe option  Happy monogram Monday


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! Gorgeous Gorgeous Gorgeous! Super congratulations M! How are you liking this beautiful new bag? This is the mm? The size looks perfect and lovin' the touch of Laduree charm too. Also really love the handle!


Thanks so much A .  How are you?  So good to see you  — missed seeing you!  Yep, this is the MM (it’s really not that big for an MM bag  but a good size for a crossbody).  So far, so good but I only used it for one quick errand (we rarely ever go out these days).  Hope to see more of you A .


----------



## Iamminda

I can’t get over how beautiful the prism charm is (the colors are just mesmerizing and magical ).  It works on your backpack just as well as your beautiful Speedy.


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4848561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to take my Prism charm for its first spin today & ended up with this ultra-safe option  Happy monogram Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848559


----------



## leooh

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my newbie MM .  This is about as much “action” as any of my bags get these days — a quick stop to get a brown sugar pearl tea (@MyBelongs to Louis — they didn’t have the salted caramel foam topping ).
> 
> View attachment 4847116


Beautiful bag! Cute charm! I like it much better than the luggage tag


----------



## leooh

Venessa84 said:


> Keepall 55 accompanied me on my 10 year anniversary trip
> 
> View attachment 4848433


Celebration in style! Happy anniversary Venessa!


----------



## Jennydizon5684

She’s so cute, Can’t believe I scored her


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my newbie MM .  This is about as much “action” as any of my bags get these days — a quick stop to get a brown sugar pearl tea (@MyBelongs to Louis — they didn’t have the salted caramel foam topping ).
> 
> View attachment 4847116


Gorgeous bag and the charm looks lovely on it


----------



## yesenik

xxxx read the rules!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you kindly 



leooh said:


> Beautiful bag! Cute charm! I like it much better than the luggage tag






EveyB said:


> Gorgeous bag and the charm looks lovely on it


----------



## LV2

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my newbie MM . This is about as much “action” as any of my bags get these days — a quick stop to get a brown sugar pearl tea (@MyBelongs to Louis — they didn’t have the salted caramel foam topping ).


Looks fantastic! What hand did you put on it? I love it


----------



## GJ*




----------



## Venessa84

leooh said:


> Celebration in style! Happy anniversary Venessa!



thank you so much leooh!!


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> Your monogram eclipse reverse goodies are amazing! I love matchy matchy and these are adorable. How do you like your double phone pouch? Is it useful? I’ve been eyeing the nigo on with the turtle. Looks so cute, but not sure abt the length of the strap and how useable it is. Does it fit a decent amount? How do you use yours?


Thanks so much Bumbles! I went Mono eclipse/reverse matchy matchy all in! It’s my new favorite canvas (like all, but something about the black/grey is just so stunning).

The Phone pouch I love.  It’s one of my favorites of my whole collection, and it’s different than my other pieces. Right now I’m using it for errands, and on days when I need more on a dog walk  it easily fits my iPhone 11 pro Max and would fit two phones (big phone that doesn’t fit in some of LVs smaller bags), all my cards/cash/keys, a small pill box, hand sanitizer travel size, and an extra mask or papers folded etc. I like my phone so accessible, cards etc go on the other side‘s compartment.

The strap is shorter, it isn’t a true crossbody for me at 5’8” but I like the length. It hugs my body which is nice as I don’t want my bags touching anything these days.  I also ordered a gunmetal chain strap from Mautto that I measured precisely so it would hit my hip perfectly to make it a true crossbody, and I wear it that way sometimes too. It doesn’t hold as many bulky items as a pochette accessoire for example, but it holds more than you’d think. Overall it’s very functional for me. I’d recommend it and maybe that helps as you eye the Nigo!


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Grenelle


----------



## Jennydizon5684

Hello guys, the left side of my nano speedy kinda bothers me, it’s not straight, is this normal? Can you guys show me yours please? Thank you.


----------



## fdc

My new-to-me Capucines BB’s commuting w/ me today. The lighting washes out her colour a bit she’s much more pretty in IRL in Magnolia =)


----------



## Iamminda

LV2 said:


> Looks fantastic! What hand did you put on it? I love it



Thanks .  Hope you are enjoying your Odeon too.  I think you asked what handle (correct?) I put on it — I used the handle strap from an old non-LV shoulder bag.  I was originally going to order a custom one from McCraft/Etsy but then realized I have this removable strap from an old bag.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Jennydizon5684 said:


> Hello guys, the left side of my nano speedy kinda bothers me, it’s not straight, is this normal? Can you guys show me yours please? Thank you.


Yes it is normal!


----------



## luvspurses

GJ* said:


> View attachment 4848686


beautiful and lovely scenery!


----------



## LV2

Iamminda said:


> Thanks . Hope you are enjoying your Odeon too. I think you asked what handle (correct?) I put on it — I used the handle strap from an old non-LV shoulder bag. I was originally going to order a custom one from McCraft/Etsy but then realized I have this removable strap from an old bag.


Yes, handle  It looks fantastic on your Odeon. And the charm is cute and matchy-matchy. Love the whole look


----------



## Jennydizon5684

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Yes it is normal!


Oh okay, thank you


----------



## debsmith

EmmJay said:


> So cute!!


Thank you....he's such a diva!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> I can’t get over how beautiful the prism charm is (the colors are just mesmerizing and magical ).  It works on your backpack just as well as your beautiful Speedy.


TY lovely IM. You’re the best descriptor of all things LV - love it!   Happy Tuesday


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> Thanks so much Bumbles! I went Mono eclipse/reverse matchy matchy all in! It’s my new favorite canvas (like all, but something about the black/grey is just so stunning).
> 
> The Phone pouch I love.  It’s one of my favorites of my whole collection, and it’s different than my other pieces. Right now I’m using it for errands, and on days when I need more on a dog walk  it easily fits my iPhone 11 pro Max and would fit two phones (big phone that doesn’t fit in some of LVs smaller bags), all my cards/cash/keys, a small pill box, hand sanitizer travel size, and an extra mask or papers folded etc. I like my phone so accessible, cards etc go on the other side‘s compartment.
> 
> The strap is shorter, it isn’t a true crossbody for me at 5’8” but I like the length. It hugs my body which is nice as I don’t want my bags touching anything these days.  I also ordered a gunmetal chain strap from Mautto that I measured precisely so it would hit my hip perfectly to make it a true crossbody, and I wear it that way sometimes too. It doesn’t hold as many bulky items as a pochette accessoire for example, but it holds more than you’d think. Overall it’s very functional for me. I’d recommend it and maybe that helps as you eye the Nigo!


Thanks @DrTr for sharing. It sounds amazing, and such a functional little pouch! Love it. I saw you got in it your trifecta post, but wasn‘t sure how I would use it. Then I saw the cute little Nigo turtle, and fell in love with it on giant DE. Lol me always late to the party. Hehehe
The mono eclipse reverse is absolutely stunning. Totally agree with you. The only problem is getting my hands on one, and of late I’ve had no luck as you would know especially with the MP rose clair. Totally sold out where I am. Even clouds and the Nigo slgs too. So I’m thinking my chances are slim with this one too, but it’s nice to try. Between this and the petite sac plat, if you had to choose one which would you get? I’m kinda wanting to use it for the same purpose but undecided. I also reckon the pouch would be great for travelling, putting passports, cash etc... Just hoping the day will come when we are all able to do that safety again. What about double zip pochette vs petite sac plat vs double phone pouch? All would kind of serve the same purpose yeah? So many choices and hard decisions!
I love how the double phone pouch is unisex, and both male and female can use it nicely. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## imetazoa

Galet SC PM went with me to get my hair done for the first time in 8+ months... My social distancing has been longer than everyone’s because I had a baby in Jan. and was afraid of the flu! Felt good to have a little bit of normal.


----------



## MmeM124

Took my youngest and my MWT neverfull pouch to GOAT YOGA!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MmeM124 said:


> Took my youngest and my MWT neverfull pouch to GOAT YOGA!!
> 
> View attachment 4849537
> 
> View attachment 4849538


Omg this is so cute! I wanna try goat yoga now


----------



## MmeM124

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Omg this is so cute! I wanna try goat yoga now



it was way more fun than I thought it would be! They do just climb all over you on their own, and were just so adorable!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MmeM124 said:


> it was way more fun than I thought it would be! They do just climb all over you on their own, and were just so adorable!


It looked like your goat companion was more focused on food and beverage goodies instead of practicing yoga  
Makes me smile. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GJ*

luvspurses said:


> beautiful and lovely scenery!


Many thanks. We had to cancel our vacation because of the increased Covid-19 cases and stayed in Germany. Now there is wellness in Bavaria. That we get such nice weather is a wonderful surprise.


----------



## M5_Traveler




----------



## evelyn_132

Dauphine MM to work today.


----------



## 23adeline

This afternoon at LV
	

		
			
		

		
	








I tried this Wave Multi Pochette for fun , didn’t buy it as it’s very small


----------



## EmmJay

imetazoa said:


> Galet SC PM went with me to get my hair done for the first time in 8+ months... My social distancing has been longer than everyone’s because I had a baby in Jan. and was afraid of the flu! Felt good to have a little bit of normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849494


WOW!!


----------



## EmmJay

Trio messenger and Mautto chain


----------



## EmmJay

Zavala Bespoke said:


> Here is a shot of my lovely hand painted NéoNoé at the Denver Milk Market. The design is from the "Golden Afternoon" sequence in Alice in Wonderland. If you haven't been to the Denver Milk Market, it's worth checking out. Great coffee shops.
> 
> View attachment 4850050


Stunning!


----------



## cromagnon

MooMooVT said:


> Gorgeous! Mono Eclipse is stunning!


I wish there would be more variations in mono eclipse for women. Although I like classic mono, I find mono eclipse more versatile in my wardrobe color scheme


----------



## skyqueen

Zavala Bespoke said:


> Here is a shot of my lovely hand painted NéoNoé at the Denver Milk Market. The design is from the "Golden Afternoon" sequence in Alice in Wonderland. If you haven't been to the Denver Milk Market, it's worth checking out. Great coffee shops.
> 
> View attachment 4850050


OMG...the little faces, love it!


----------



## m.g.s.c

Don’t give up you guys!! I finally got her after months of stalking. Ordered her yesterday and got it today with standard shipping. I’m in love!!


----------



## Loriad

m.g.s.c said:


> Don’t give up you guys!! I finally got her after months of stalking. Ordered her yesterday and got it today with standard shipping. I’m in love!!


Mine is coming tomorrow after 6 months of looking. I'm so excited! Congrats on yours and I hope it is perfect!!!


----------



## m.g.s.c

Loriad said:


> Mine is coming tomorrow after 6 months of looking. I'm so excited! Congrats on yours and I hope it is perfect!!!


Congrats!! I was so glad I waited because I was about to buy one preloved but they’re so expensive. Let me know how you like yours when you get it!! (:


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

So excited for my Xmas Vivienne piece to arrive! Happy midweek everyone


----------



## hokatie

Just got the new strap for my mini pochette.


----------



## mdcx

Zavala Bespoke said:


> Here is a shot of my lovely hand painted NéoNoé at the Denver Milk Market. The design is from the "Golden Afternoon" sequence in Alice in Wonderland. If you haven't been to the Denver Milk Market, it's worth checking out. Great coffee shops.
> 
> View attachment 4850050


This is so beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mdcx

EmmJay said:


> Trio messenger and Mautto chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850052


How cute are you? Lovely.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hokatie said:


> Just got the new strap for my mini pochette.
> 
> View attachment 4850574


Soooo cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GJ* said:


> Many thanks. We had to cancel our vacation because of the increased Covid-19 cases and stayed in Germany. Now there is wellness in Bavaria. That we get such nice weather is a wonderful surprise.
> View attachment 4849738


Beautiful picture and beautiful bag!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Trio messenger and Mautto chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850052


That bag looks sooo good with your whole ensemble!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> So excited for my Xmas Vivienne piece to arrive! Happy midweek everyone
> View attachment 4850525


This is very cute MyBelongs!   When do you receive it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

M5_Traveler said:


> View attachment 4849744


So pretty! I especially love the lavender touches!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@imetazoa 
Your SC is so luxurious!!
The color is just dreamy!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> This afternoon at LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849872
> View attachment 4849873
> View attachment 4849876
> View attachment 4849879
> View attachment 4849875
> View attachment 4849874
> 
> I tried this Wave Multi Pochette for fun , didn’t buy it as it’s very small


That new wave MP is really cute on you. 
Which one(s) did you end up getting?


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> That new wave MP is really cute on you.
> Which one(s) did you end up getting?


I forgot to mention, I went to LV to collect the pink Petite Sac Plat, I ordered online 3 times but my orders were cancelled because there wasn’t any stock. My CA sent a few emails to request from their supply chain and finally they got one transferred from India for me. I also bought the Crafty Boite Chapeau and collected my necklace that LV added 4cm of the length free of charge , as I want it to be longer .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Here's mine today.
The chive flowers are from my garden.  



@23adeline 
Wow! That's a nice haul! Congrats!
Now we're RB petit SP twins!


----------



## 23adeline

Using Crafty Boite Chapeau for the first time today


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! That's a nice haul! Congrats!
> Now we're RB petit SP twins!


Yes, I always admire yours !


----------



## hokatie

Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo cute!!!


Thank you SM!


----------



## gwendo25

Heading out today with my Tuileries Besace and key pouch in DE.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> This is very cute MyBelongs!   When do you receive it?


Thanks hun! It’s preorder with express shipping so who knows  lol. LV’s been all over the place lately: I got tracking for my runway Keepall on Monday, stating parcel left in shipment with Thursday delivery by end of day but today updates that it just left their warehouse in California... so nothing till next week  

Happy Thursday to you and your RB cutie


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I was looking forward to unboxing this for real today but I guess another week of  imaginary reveals will do 



 Happy Thursday LV friends!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I was looking forward to unboxing this for real today but I guess another week of  imaginary reveals will do
> 
> View attachment 4851109
> 
> Happy Thursday LV friends!


Oh it must be tough waiting!


----------



## EmmJay

mdcx said:


> How cute are you? Lovely.





Sunshine mama said:


> That bag looks sooo good with your whole ensemble!


Thank you!


----------



## sratsey

Vintage Noe is the #botd


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Here's mine today.
> The chive flowers are from my garden.
> 
> View attachment 4850892
> 
> @23adeline
> Wow! That's a nice haul! Congrats!
> Now we're RB petit SP twins!


Ohhh what a beautiful pic!


----------



## imetazoa

Heading out for lunch today!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Twinning with my mini me!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wanted to share pics of my latest preorder bag. Turns out waiting endlessly for a Trio Messenger has a silver lining for me lol. Ended up falling for this unique Keepall 50 - this Runway bag was never on my radar until I began obsessing over its patchwork design. Especially love its contrasting/removable pouch charm. IMO sexy Eclipse print pairs perfectly with my beloved pops of Khaki  Will reveal fully when it arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844664
> View attachment 4844666
> View attachment 4844663
> View attachment 4844665


Congrats!!! Love it!!!


----------



## cheidel

RVM said:


> I took my 1st LV bag to lunch - Cabas Alto, 0010
> View attachment 4846051


Love the Cabas Alto!  One of my favs that I will never part with.


----------



## cheidel

balen.girl said:


> Went on a short trip with my kids. Time to use Neverfull for their stuff. Have a great weekend everyone..
> View attachment 4846337


Lovely NF and pretty background!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my newbie MM .  This is about as much “action” as any of my bags get these days — a quick stop to get a brown sugar pearl tea (@MyBelongs to Louis — they didn’t have the salted caramel foam topping ).
> 
> View attachment 4847116


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cheidel

V


EmmJay said:


> Monogram Monday with Petit Sac Plat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847746


Very pretty!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> At SB picking up a frap for my DD while my  jaune-y stays safe in the bag.
> View attachment 4848260


Lovely!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Lovely!


Thank you.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

cheidel said:


> Congrats!!! Love it!!!


Thanks hun! Can’t wait to share it! Have a safe and happy end of the week ❤


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!!!!



Thanks so much cheidel


----------



## 23adeline

Group photo before Bags of the week go back to their pyjamas


----------



## 23adeline

New necklace first time going to work. The chain’s  shape is same as Twist MM’s chain


----------



## boyoverboard

hokatie said:


> Just got the new strap for my mini pochette.
> 
> View attachment 4850574


Looks great!


----------



## Poochie231080

Afternoon Spritzer with Toupie


----------



## Bumbles

Poochie231080 said:


> Afternoon Spritzer with Toupie
> 
> View attachment 4851997


I love this bag! Such a unique one


----------



## Poochie231080

Bumbles said:


> I love this bag! Such a unique one



haha yes me too @Bumbles  

I know my SA, SM and friends thought I was crazy when I ordered it...they thought it was so small and useless but it fits my essentials and frankly it is double the capacity of my petite malle, no joke!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Poochie231080 said:


> Afternoon Spritzer with Toupie
> 
> View attachment 4851997


Love all three of these


----------



## hokatie

boyoverboard said:


> Looks great!


Thank you!


----------



## GJ*

Visit to the lions


----------



## travelbliss

Sunshine mama said:


> Here's mine today.
> The chive flowers are from my garden.
> 
> View attachment 4850892
> 
> @23adeline
> Wow! That's a nice haul! Congrats!
> Now we're RB petit SP twins!



So glad u decided to keep it !! LVoely !!


----------



## southernbelle82

Who says Louis Vuitton can’t go camping?! Jessica Simpson ain’t the only one takes hers on a camping trip?


----------



## Leo the Lion

TGIF!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Leo the Lion said:


> TGIF!!
> 
> View attachment 4852677


Yummm!! Love everything in your pic, L ❤️ Happy Friday to you


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy weekend everyone


----------



## Leo the Lion

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4852695
> 
> Happy weekend everyone


So beautiful!! Love your Metis!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Eva and I went to the Dentist earlier this week.  Have to say, I wasn't quite prepared for how weird/risky that felt. Tgif!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Leo the Lion said:


> So beautiful!! Love your Metis!


Thanks so much, hun 


Aliluvlv said:


> Eva and I went to the Dentist earlier this week.  Have to say, I wasn't quite prepared for how weird/risky that felt. Tgif!
> 
> View attachment 4852697


Hi Ali, so nice to see you this Friday  Happy that you & Miss Eva had a safe outing!


----------



## Bel83

Jwinz said:


> View attachment 4559895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Ponthieu PM ♥


I am thinking about this bag too. Any advise/comments? Do you have a picture carrying it?


----------



## Iamminda

Pretty in pink V — gorgeous as always on this Friday . Super cute hat!



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4852695
> 
> Happy weekend everyone



Hurray for an action picture from Aliluvlv — been way too long, great to see your lovely pic A .  I hear ya on feeling weird/risky about a dental visit (I am still working up the courage to get an overdue cleaning ).  


Aliluvlv said:


> Eva and I went to the Dentist earlier this week.  Have to say, I wasn't quite prepared for how weird/risky that felt. Tgif!
> 
> View attachment 4852697


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Pretty in pink V — gorgeous as always on this Friday . Super cute hat!
> 
> 
> 
> Hurray for an action picture from Aliluvlv — been way too long, great to see your lovely pic A .  I hear ya on feeling weird/risky about a dental visit (I am still working up the courage to get an overdue cleaning ).


Lol thanks M! I didn't think it would bother me since it was just a cleaning but I wanted to shower twice when I got home. Happy Friday my friend ❤


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks so much, hun
> Hi Ali, so nice to see you this Friday  Happy that you & Miss Eva had a safe outing!


Thank you!  You too! Can't wait to see your new goodies on the way.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Cheerful weekend with my little kitty.


----------



## fyn72

Yay for the weekend! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Out waiting in the car in a long queue for containers for change drop. Saintonge my botd


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Pretty in pink V — gorgeous as always on this Friday .


 Thank you kindly IM  Wishing you and yours a safe, happy fall weekend. I know it’s still early but I’m excited to decorate some pumpkins already lol - like our SB feature on Pumpkin spice lattes 


Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you!  You too! Can't wait to see your new goodies on the way.


My pleasure  We’ve all missed your LVoely presence in TPF ❤️ Can’t wait to share my  reveals with everyone!


----------



## 23adeline

I don’t have many black bags, this Montaigne BB Studs is one of my favourite .


----------



## missconvy

Woke up this morning and it felt like fall! En route to get coffee at our favorite place that just reopened


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4852695
> 
> Happy weekend everyone


LOVE LOVE LOVE !!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE !!!


  TY sweet SM! Happy Saturday


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My Crafty order has finally arrived in store ❤ This is my first look and I love how graphic it is! Dimensions and wool material are very similar to Aritzia’s diamond mosaic blanket scarves (a _fashionista_ _must_ in Canada lol). Will reveal and compare them next week when it’s delivered


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My Crafty order has finally arrived in store ❤ This is my first look and I love how graphic it is! Dimensions and wool material are very similar to Aritzia’s diamond mosaic blanket scarves (a _fashionista_ _must_ in Canada lol). Will reveal and compare them next week when it’s delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853391
> View attachment 4853392


This stole’s absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

sunnybrii said:


> This stole’s absolutely gorgeous!!!


TY Sunnybrii ❤ Happy Saturday to you


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Saturday gear!


----------



## Dmurphy1

fyn72 said:


> Yay for the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852864
> 
> Out waiting in the car in a long queue for containers for change drop. Saintonge my botd


Beautiful bag and I see you're driving a Mini, we are a 2 mini family, such fun cars !!


----------



## mdcx

GJ* said:


> View attachment 4852316
> 
> View attachment 4852326
> 
> Visit to the lions


You look so cute and comfy here, beautiful bags.


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## 23adeline

I borrowed D ring from Noe pouch while waiting for the new D ring arrives


----------



## GJ*

mdcx said:


> You look so cute and comfy here, beautiful bags.


Thank you so much!


----------



## fyn72

Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful bag and I see you're driving a Mini, we are a 2 mini family, such fun cars !!


Haha we are a 2 mini family too! Both Hubby and I have one and we both have a Camaro each! great we like the same but really should share one Camaro, why did he have to go buy one lol


----------



## fyn72

HeartMyMJs said:


> Saturday gear!
> View attachment 4853419


Cute! I have the same sneakers but in pink


----------



## SakuraSakura

We’re on our way to family pictures!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

fyn72 said:


> Cute! I have the same sneakers but in pink


Thank you!  Pink is my next purchase! ❤️


----------



## bfly

Happy Sunday all.


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4852695
> 
> Happy weekend everyone


So pretty in pink!!!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My Crafty order has finally arrived in store ❤ This is my first look and I love how graphic it is! Dimensions and wool material are very similar to Aritzia’s diamond mosaic blanket scarves (a _fashionista_ _must_ in Canada lol). Will reveal and compare them next week when it’s delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853391
> View attachment 4853392


Love it!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Enjoying a warm sunny day with my new fully packed Neverfull


----------



## RVM

Ready for grocery adventure with Chloé and Louis


----------



## 23adeline

Spring Street is going out to work today


----------



## sratsey

She's heavy but so pretty


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

sratsey said:


> She's heavy but so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854654


 I really love the pop of pink from your earrings! Where did you get them?


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

RVM said:


> Ready for grocery adventure with Chloé and Louis
> 
> View attachment 4854584



Loving your sunnies!


----------



## sratsey

1HandbagCrazyMs said:


> I really love the pop of pink from your earrings! Where did you get them?


I think they're from Forever 21 or one of those teeny bopper stores LOL


----------



## travelbliss

sratsey said:


> She's heavy but so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854654



Your photo is proof that Louis Vuitton is timeless.  I miss the MC collection.


----------



## SakuraSakura

So sorry we’ve cheated! Opinions on Kusama and Gucci tag team realness?


----------



## travelbliss

SakuraSakura said:


> So sorry we’ve cheated! Opinions on Kusama and Gucci tag team realness?
> 
> View attachment 4855172






It looks just fine !!!
I mix non-LV charms too !!!  I think  this Coach cherries charm looks great on anything in the classic Monogram pattern.


----------



## acquiredtaste

I swear I have other bags lol.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

cheidel said:


> Love it!


Thanks so much C! Cheers❤️


----------



## SakuraSakura

travelbliss said:


> It looks just fine !!!
> I mix non-LV charms too !!!  I think  this Coach cherries charm looks great on anything in the classic Monogram pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855228



I love it! My bag has really light gold hardware and pewter coloured leather trim. At first I thought it looked odd but now it looks darling!


----------



## mdcx

acquiredtaste said:


> View attachment 4855327
> 
> I swear I have other bags lol.


Cute! And the doggie too


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mdcx said:


> Cute! And the doggie too


+1! And I love seeing our furry friends photobomb us


----------



## RVM

1HandbagCrazyMs said:


> Loving your sunnies!



Hi thanks. It is from MCM


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Stellar pm


----------



## pmburk

Flower Hobo back in the office 2 days a week!!!


----------



## multicolordreams

Speedy B30 at the ice rink with me watching my littlest one have her skating lesson


----------



## RVM

Modeling my crafty pochette felicie. She is so stand out with black attire


----------



## bigverne28

RVM said:


> Modeling my crafty pochette felicie. She is so stand out with black attire
> 
> View attachment 4855774


Gorgeous hun. Great pose!


----------



## RVM

bigverne28 said:


> Gorgeous hun. Great pose!


Thanks darling


----------



## SakuraSakura

5KM...


----------



## sratsey

travelbliss said:


> Your photo is proof that Louis Vuitton is timeless.  I miss the MC collection.


I sold my MC pieces when the trend died down and it seems there's been a definite resurgence of the line among new collectors and probably collectors like me who had seller's remorse LOL


----------



## ditzydi

It’s been raining off and on here for the last two days. Dusted off my DE Rivington for a Costco run.


----------



## MooMooVT

ditzydi said:


> It’s been raining off and on here for the last two days. Dusted off my DE Rivington for a Costco run.
> 
> View attachment 4856097


I need to finally pull the trigger on a DE piece for these rainy Austin days. This is such a beauty!


----------



## ditzydi

MooMooVT said:


> I need to finally pull the trigger on a DE piece for these rainy Austin days. This is such a beauty!



Thank you!  Yes it is great when do happen to get rain here in Austin.


----------



## mdcx

Four key holder in Violette vernis:


----------



## gwendo25

Going out with my Felicie today!


----------



## TXLVlove

Just sold a few pieces and decided to put the credit towards this cutie! Picking it up on the 3rd!


----------



## Bella_L

These beauties today.


----------



## OCMomof3

pmburk said:


> Flower Hobo back in the office 2 days a week!!!
> 
> View attachment 4855729


I saw a lady carrying this for the first time in Trader Joe's yesterday. Pretty bag!


----------



## OCMomof3

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My Crafty order has finally arrived in store ❤ This is my first look and I love how graphic it is! Dimensions and wool material are very similar to Aritzia’s diamond mosaic blanket scarves (a _fashionista_ _must_ in Canada lol). Will reveal and compare them next week when it’s delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853391
> View attachment 4853392


That is SO PRETTY. I love those Aritzia scarves as well!


----------



## boyoverboard

ditzydi said:


> It’s been raining off and on here for the last two days. Dusted off my DE Rivington for a Costco run.
> 
> View attachment 4856097



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Jennydizon5684

Can’t believe I got this htf pochette accessoires, Thanks to my CA, he’s the best!!!


----------



## Jennydizon5684

Scored this beauty last night! Thanks to my handsome CA, he’s the best!!!


----------



## Jennydizon5684




----------



## Jennydizon5684

Hi guys., I’m new to this forum, how do you delete a post? Thank you.


----------



## Cattyyellow

Was out with my Empreinte Félicie today.


----------



## sassification

-double post-----


----------



## sassification

Bringing her out for the first time, love that the MPA can be so casual but dressed up with the chain.. I am just going to buy dinner so no chain look for today!

View attachment 4857567


----------



## Sunshine mama

A quick stop at SB and then to a French bakery.


----------



## Vevy

My Delightful DE is out to celebrate the fall season. My two babies have gorgeous red interiors ❤


----------



## 23adeline

Yesterday using W Tote BB with shoulder strap of Spring Street because I find the original shoulder strap is too long 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Using City Steamer Mini today


----------



## cheremushki

Last shopping outing.  Now back to work with big backpacks.


----------



## RVM

23adeline said:


> Yesterday using W Tote BB with shoulder strap of Spring Street because I find the original shoulder strap is too long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857691
> 
> Using City Steamer Mini today
> View attachment 4857693


Hi how many LV bags do you actually have?


----------



## RVM

Vivienne is just arrived and I take her immediately to an appointment


----------



## Poochie231080

Taking this beauty out for a spin


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> A quick stop at SB and then to a French bakery.
> 
> View attachment 4857648


    Beautiful camel tones, my friend. Hope your visit to SB & French bakery were delish!


Poochie231080 said:


> Taking this beauty out for a spin
> 
> View attachment 4857898


Wow congratulations F! So unique & modern. Reminds me of those chocolate fondue fountains that I love


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Thursday everyone 
I napped through my UPS delivery yesterday so received my first Double Zip today lol


----------



## acquiredtaste

Brought my cles to carry the essentials to karate besides my gear and weapons. : lipstick and poopourri lmao.


----------



## Demen

My girl onthego MM and I are on the way to office


----------



## travelbliss

My personalized LV "Barbie" welcomes the 2020 Animation passport to her growing collection!  The detailed miniatures: Speedy, Cabas Beaubourg and Monogram Macassar Keepall I had custom made from an artisan.  They arrived in their hand crafted signature LV boxes.


----------



## Bumbles

RVM said:


> Vivienne is just arrived and I take her immediately to an appointment
> 
> View attachment 4857727
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857728


Wow nice! Triple the fun


----------



## Poochie231080

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful camel tones, my friend. Hope your visit to SB & French bakery were delish!
> 
> Wow congratulations F! So unique & modern. Reminds me of those chocolate fondue fountains that I love


Hahaha thanks V! People said it’s monogram ice cream drip


----------



## Poochie231080

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thursday everyone
> I napped through my UPS delivery yesterday so received my first Double Zip today lol
> View attachment 4858196
> View attachment 4858195



congrats V! Yay


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Thursday!!


----------



## sassification

Sometimes, i look at this oldie and it never fails to make me happy


----------



## mdcx

travelbliss said:


> My personalized LV "Barbie" welcomes the 2020 Animation passport to her growing collection!  The detailed miniatures: Speedy, Cabas Beaubourg and Monogram Macassar Keepall I had custom made from an artisan.  They arrived in their hand crafted signature LV boxes.
> View attachment 4858257


As a fellow grown-up Barbie fan, I am dying at how cute this is!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I’m cheating with a vintage Gucci crossbody I thrifted for $13.59 and my Jack + Lucie bag charm.


----------



## mdcx

Had to contribute my replica of the original Barbie posing with DA Neverfull GM


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

travelbliss said:


> My personalized LV "Barbie" welcomes the 2020 Animation passport to her growing collection!  The detailed miniatures: Speedy, Cabas Beaubourg and Monogram Macassar Keepall I had custom made from an artisan.  They arrived in their hand crafted signature LV boxes.
> View attachment 4858257


Omg  your personalized Barbie is fully decked out in GOALS!! I dream of being this glamorous with LV lol. Congratulations on your unique and phenomenal collection, hun ❤


----------



## Venessa84

Much needed dinner with a friend and she also bought her LV V tote to accompany my city steamer 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Also made a boutique stop


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Poochie231080 said:


> congrats V! Yay


TYSM my lovely friend ❤ Hope your Nigo haul will keep you distracted until LV’s next men’s drop lol. I’m so, so happy we have your stellar presence on TPF again... sending you endless air hugs this weekend! XO



Venessa84 said:


> Much needed dinner with a friend and she also bought her LV V tote to accompany my city steamer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858598
> View attachment 4858599
> 
> 
> Also made a boutique stop
> 
> View attachment 4858601


Both are stunning bags and your dinner looks sooo lovely. As an avid khaki lover, I am in awe of your beautiful City Steamer’s colour way ❤ The contrast of white, green and gold hw is brilliant! TFS & happy weekend!


----------



## gwendo25

Not sure if I will keep this one.  I find it cute but a little “youthful” for a middle age women!  Your thoughts?


----------



## 23adeline

RVM said:


> Hi how many LV bags do you actually have?


I’ve lost count actually, maybe 40+ 
After I move to my new house , I’ll display all my bags and count


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines bb today


----------



## keishapie1973

gwendo25 said:


> Not sure if I will keep this one.  I find it cute but a little “youthful” for a middle age women!  Your thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4858635


For smaller bags like this, I think cute designs work for any age. I’m 47 and love cutesy SLG’s...


----------



## debsmith

My sweet hubby  did GREAT for my (early) 60th BD gift! I was on the fence for a loooong time about the Bum Bag since I normally prefer bigger totes and hobos...so happy I took the chance on something totally different and lucky that my SA in Charleston (Jennifer) made it happen so quickly once I decided I wanted one. Casual and comfy and holds everything I need.


----------



## white houses

It looks gorgeous on you!


debsmith said:


> My sweet hubby  did GREAT for my (early) 60th BD gift! I was on the fence for a loooong time about the Bum Bag since I normally prefer bigger totes and hobos...so happy I took the chance on something totally different and lucky that my SA in Charleston (Jennifer) made it happen so quickly once I decided I wanted one. Casual and comfy and holds everything I need.


----------



## LV2

post: 34074675 said:
			
		

> TYSM my lovely friend ❤ Hope your Nigo haul will keep you distracted until LV’s next men’s drop lol. I’m so, so happy we have your stellar presence on TPF again... sending you endless air hugs this weekend! XO
> 
> 
> Both are stunning bags and your dinner looks sooo lovely. As an avid khaki lover, I am in awe of your beautiful City Steamer’s colour way ❤ The contrast of white, green and gold hw is brilliant! TFS & happy weekend!


@MyBelongs to Louis, You must be a very friendly & kind person in real 
Always so nice to other PF fellows, I like to read your comments


----------



## BowieFan1971

Thought I wanted a DE Saleya PM, but found a great deal on a Papillon 30 DE and couldn’t refuse. Figured I could always resell it if I wasn’t happy. She arrived today—here she is after I cleaned her up— and I LOVE HER!!! Saleya who?!? This girl is here for keeps!!!!! And for $150-200 less than the best price I could find on a Saleya!


----------



## debsmith

white houses said:


> It looks gorgeous on you!


Thank you!


----------



## pinksandpearl

debsmith said:


> My sweet hubby  did GREAT for my (early) 60th BD gift! I was on the fence for a loooong time about the Bum Bag since I normally prefer bigger totes and hobos...so happy I took the chance on something totally different and lucky that my SA in Charleston (Jennifer) made it happen so quickly once I decided I wanted one. Casual and comfy and holds everything I need.
> 
> View attachment 4858968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858969


(Early) 60th Birthday?? Wow! Your husband is 30 years early! You don't look more than 30! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cattyyellow

Odeon Pm for errands today. This was waiting for an appointment


----------



## Scarlett67

1987 Trocadero 23 with my Vernis cles.


----------



## timmd

Lucky enough to this today on release day, thanks for Lily @ Saks in San Antonio, she ROCKS!!


----------



## mdcx

debsmith said:


> My sweet hubby  did GREAT for my (early) 60th BD gift! I was on the fence for a loooong time about the Bum Bag since I normally prefer bigger totes and hobos...so happy I took the chance on something totally different and lucky that my SA in Charleston (Jennifer) made it happen so quickly once I decided I wanted one. Casual and comfy and holds everything I need.
> 
> View attachment 4858968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858969


You are so cute in this! Your home is lovely btw.


----------



## mdcx

Scarlett67 said:


> View attachment 4859182
> 
> 1987 Trocadero 23 with my Vernis cles.


Beautiful vintage glow.


----------



## Scarlett67

mdcx said:


> Beautiful vintage glow.


Thank you! I’ve been trying to find a vintage Crossbody for what seems like forever. This one is from a Japanese seller on eBay. The price was good and it’s in lovely condition for a 33-year-old bag.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LV2 said:


> @MyBelongs to Louis, You must be a very friendly & kind person in real
> Always so nice to other PF fellows, I like to read your comments


Aww thanks so much LV2! I’m truly touched by your compliment ❤ I treasure our diverse TPF members and take great pleasure in being part of this wonderful community. It’s my happy place online so I try to fill it with as much positivity as possible, lol beneficial for myself and for others. It’s a win-win situation all around 

Cheers to TPF!


----------



## bfly

Can’t stop using my PA mono with chain from organize my bag. Plus Gucci mules.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Funfair Friday!


----------



## evelyn_132

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Funfair Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859321



I want this rose claire strap!


----------



## evelyn_132

Out we go!


----------



## RT1

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Funfair Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859321


Simply gorgeous picture right here!


----------



## Aliluvlv

debsmith said:


> My sweet hubby  did GREAT for my (early) 60th BD gift! I was on the fence for a loooong time about the Bum Bag since I normally prefer bigger totes and hobos...so happy I took the chance on something totally different and lucky that my SA in Charleston (Jennifer) made it happen so quickly once I decided I wanted one. Casual and comfy and holds everything I need.
> 
> View attachment 4858968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858969


Wow! Early 60th is right...you look like you could be celebrating your 30th! This bag (and you) look amazing! Happy birthday!


----------



## Aliluvlv

pinksandpearl said:


> (Early) 60th Birthday?? Wow! Your husband is 30 years early! You don't look more than 30! Happy Birthday!


Lol!  Exactly what I thought!


----------



## elenachoe

Pa , key pouch and card holder


----------



## Venessa84

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TYSM my lovely friend ❤ Hope your Nigo haul will keep you distracted until LV’s next men’s drop lol. I’m so, so happy we have your stellar presence on TPF again... sending you endless air hugs this weekend! XO
> 
> 
> 
> Both are stunning bags and your dinner looks sooo lovely. As an avid khaki lover, I am in awe of your beautiful City Steamer’s colour way ❤ The contrast of white, green and gold hw is brilliant! TFS & happy weekend!



You are always so kind...thank you! I’m also a fan of khaki and enjoy seeing your twist every time you post it!


----------



## balen.girl

After the rain, came home with 2 small boxes..


----------



## Prettyinblush

After an extremely stressful week at work and another one to come before submitting a project, I am trying to cheer myself up this morning with raspberry and lemon autumn outfit for a brunch date with my OH. I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines BB at hair salon , waiting  for my boy for his haircut.


----------



## l.ch.

Venessa84 said:


> Much needed dinner with a friend and she also bought her LV V tote to accompany my city steamer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858598
> View attachment 4858599
> 
> 
> Also made a boutique stop
> 
> View attachment 4858601


This is one of the most beautiful bags I have ever seen!


----------



## l.ch.

Prettyingblush said:


> After an extremely stressful week at work and another one to come before submitting a project, I am trying to cheer myself up this morning with raspberry and lemon autumn outfit for a brunch date with my OH. I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend
> 
> View attachment 4859573


I’m sorry for your stressful week...your bag is stunning!


----------



## l.ch.

debsmith said:


> My sweet hubby  did GREAT for my (early) 60th BD gift! I was on the fence for a loooong time about the Bum Bag since I normally prefer bigger totes and hobos...so happy I took the chance on something totally different and lucky that my SA in Charleston (Jennifer) made it happen so quickly once I decided I wanted one. Casual and comfy and holds everything I need.
> 
> View attachment 4858968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858969


Do you mean like 30 years early birthday present? 
you look great!


----------



## 23adeline

I’m so lazy, didn’t put back my bags for more than a week


----------



## gwendo25

23adeline said:


> Capucines BB at hair salon , waiting  for my boy for his haircut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859576


Stunning!


----------



## Bumbles

It looks fab on you and you look great as well. Happy 60th and I know you’ll love the bumbag. It’s such a great, versatile bag! Enjoy and what a special gift from hubby! He did well. 


debsmith said:


> My sweet hubby  did GREAT for my (early) 60th BD gift! I was on the fence for a loooong time about the Bum Bag since I normally prefer bigger totes and hobos...so happy I took the chance on something totally different and lucky that my SA in Charleston (Jennifer) made it happen so quickly once I decided I wanted one. Casual and comfy and holds everything I need.
> 
> View attachment 4858968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858969


----------



## travelbliss

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thought I wanted a DE Saleya PM, but found a great deal on a Papillon 30 DE and couldn’t refuse. Figured I could always resell it if I wasn’t happy. She arrived today—here she is after I cleaned her up— and I LOVE HER!!! Saleya who?!? This girl is here for keeps!!!!! And for $150-200 less than the best price I could find on a Saleya!
> 
> View attachment 4859015
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859018



LVoe the Papillon...a total classic, yet underrated bag.  Wish they made newer versions.  I LVoe mine as well. Beautiful addition !


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Omg  your personalized Barbie is fully decked out in GOALS!! I dream of being this glamorous with LV lol. Congratulations on your unique and phenomenal collection, hun ❤



_YOU_ are the living LV Barbie, my dear......


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

evelyn_132 said:


> I want this rose claire strap!


Hi! It’s a Tourdream strap from Amazon, I was planning on adding a Multi-pochette soon but couldn’t wait for this lol
Happy 





RT1 said:


> Simply gorgeous picture right here!


Thanks so much! Happy Saturday


----------



## eena1230

Ready to go grocery shopping! Bought a braided strap from Amazon just to make the bag extra functional... tried my LV bandoulière strap and I think it doesn’t look bad!


----------



## bfly

This morning picking up my Christmas collection.


----------



## sera3m45

Empreinte Saintonge for the weekend


----------



## missconvy

New coffee shop


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rose Ballerine party!


----------



## mdcx

eena1230 said:


> Ready to go grocery shopping! Bought a braided strap from Amazon just to make the bag extra functional... tried my LV bandoulière strap and I think it doesn’t look bad!
> 
> View attachment 4859861


It looks stunning!


----------



## eena1230

mdcx said:


> It looks stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## Cattyyellow

Montaigne along for the ride today


----------



## fyn72

It my birthday!  out for breakfast with mono Pochette at our country style local cafe then later meeting family for 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 lunch


----------



## Iamminda

I did not know RB luggage existed — you are so lucky 


Sunshine mama said:


> Rose Ballerine party!
> View attachment 4860193


----------



## balen.girl

fyn72 said:


> It my birthday!  out for breakfast with mono Pochette at our country style local cafe then later meeting family for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860297
> View attachment 4860300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lunch


Happy birthday Fyn.. I always admire your collection. Enjoy your birthday and long weekend..


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> It my birthday!  out for breakfast with mono Pochette at our country style local cafe then later meeting family for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860297
> View attachment 4860300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lunch


Happy Birthday!
And what beautiful photos!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I did not know RB luggage existed — you are so lucky


Thank you! 
I guess it's new, but I was just admiring it at the store.
I thought the tiny RB PSP and the RB luggage were a good composition for a photo.


----------



## thewave1969

eena1230 said:


> Ready to go grocery shopping! Bought a braided strap from Amazon just to make the bag extra functional... tried my LV bandoulière strap and I think it doesn’t look bad!
> 
> View attachment 4859861


Nice! What a great idea!


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> It my birthday!  out for breakfast with mono Pochette at our country style local cafe then later meeting family for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860297
> View attachment 4860300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lunch


Happy birthday !!!! Enjoy your day


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Key pouch is enjoying a sunny autumn day!


----------



## 23adeline

She’s  finally here, I ordered it 4 weeks ago ...Speedy BB Ink 




	

		
			
		

		
	
Went to LV with my Capucines Mini, it’s first outing for Capucines mini



Tried Since 1854 Deauville , didn’t buy it 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Another reason I went to LV was to exchange my bracelet , one part of the round opal pendant dropped off last Sunday, I didn’t know how it happened, luckily my CA got the permission to exchange a new piece for me.


----------



## Venessa84

A little LV and Dior for
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 the weekend...


----------



## 23adeline

Too eager to introduce Speedy BB Ink to big sister Speedy BB LVXLOL


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Taking out the mono Speedy today! Such a lightweight, comfy, and easy-to-style bag!


----------



## debsmith

mdcx said:


> You are so cute in this! Your home is lovely btw.


Thank you!!


----------



## debsmith

pinksandpearl said:


> (Early) 60th Birthday?? Wow! Your husband is 30 years early! You don't look more than 30! Happy Birthday!


Thank you!!


----------



## debsmith

Bumbles said:


> It looks fab on you and you look great as well. Happy 60th and I know you’ll love the bumbag. It’s such a great, versatile bag! Enjoy and what a special gift from hubby! He did well.


Thank you!!


----------



## debsmith

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! Early 60th is right...you look like you could be celebrating your 30th! This bag (and you) look amazing! Happy birthday!


Thank you!!


----------



## debsmith

l.ch. said:


> Do you mean like 30 years early birthday present?
> you look great!


Lol....thank you!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

debsmith said:


> My sweet hubby  did GREAT for my (early) 60th BD gift! I was on the fence for a loooong time about the Bum Bag since I normally prefer bigger totes and hobos...so happy I took the chance on something totally different and lucky that my SA in Charleston (Jennifer) made it happen so quickly once I decided I wanted one. Casual and comfy and holds everything I need.
> 
> View attachment 4858968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858969


Happy Birthday Deb!
You are so stunning! You’ll be young forever
Congratulations on such a great bag!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

travelbliss said:


> My personalized LV "Barbie" welcomes the 2020 Animation passport to her growing collection!  The detailed miniatures: Speedy, Cabas Beaubourg and Monogram Macassar Keepall I had custom made from an artisan.  They arrived in their hand crafted signature LV boxes.
> View attachment 4858257


Wow! Such a chic Barbie! What a fantastic idea Love her
Those mini bags are amazing! She’s a lucky Barbie for sure!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Perforated Cles with my Dinky...


----------



## eena1230

thewave1969 said:


> Nice! What a great idea!


Thanks! Yes it makes the bag extra functional


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Perforated Cles with my Dinky...
> 
> View attachment 4860936



look at these details!


----------



## uhpharm01

RVM said:


> Ready for grocery adventure with Chloé and Louis
> 
> View attachment 4854584


OMG. that bag that is under your LV SLG, what is the name of that bag? thank you


----------



## Reenzmama

Road trip ♥️


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Birthday @fyn72 ! Hope your celebrations were  fabulous this weekend  

———————————————

@Sunshine mama
Wow what a stunning travel set !!  I say YES to more Rose Ballerine for you, our sweet and sunny friend. Congrats ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Sunday .  (Was out for a quick boba tea run ).


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Happy Sunday .  (Was out for a quick boba tea run ).
> 
> View attachment 4861197


 This Speedy looks absolutely gorgeous on you, IM! It’s saturated, beautiful jewel tone is TDF - just perfect for fall. Hope your yummy boba mission was successful hun


----------



## sunnybrii

Iamminda said:


> Happy Sunday .  (Was out for a quick boba tea run ).
> 
> View attachment 4861197


Gorgeous bag in a gorgeous color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Happy Sunday .  (Was out for a quick boba tea run ).
> 
> View attachment 4861197


So cute IM! love this bag sooo much!
And such a treat to see your sought after mod shot!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SakuraSakura said:


> Perforated Cles with my Dinky...
> 
> View attachment 4860936


I love that cles, and it's such a perfect match with that bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much ladies . I really appreciate the sweet compliments 



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This Speedy looks absolutely gorgeous on you, IM! It’s saturated, beautiful jewel tone is TDF - just perfect for fall. Hope your yummy boba mission was successful hun





sunnybrii said:


> Gorgeous bag in a gorgeous color!





Sunshine mama said:


> So cute IM! love this bag sooo much!
> And such a treat to see your sought after mod shot!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Happy Sunday .  (Was out for a quick boba tea run ).
> 
> View attachment 4861197


Whaaat? I didn't even know you had this beautiful speedy! Great pic! Hope the tea was delicious. Happy Sunday M!


----------



## balen.girl

Long weekend..


----------



## SakuraSakura

Sunshine mama said:


> I love that cles, and it's such a perfect match with that bag!



Thanks Sunshine! Coach listed the colour as vermillion ( it’s more like a burnt orange.) perfect for autumn!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Iamminda said:


> Happy Sunday .  (Was out for a quick boba tea run ).
> 
> View attachment 4861197


That is truly a stunning bag IM


----------



## fyn72

balen.girl said:


> Happy birthday Fyn.. I always admire your collection. Enjoy your birthday and long weekend..





Sunshine mama said:


> Happy Birthday!
> And what beautiful photos!


Aww thank you ladies!


----------



## Iamminda

chloebagfreak said:


> That is truly a stunning bag IM



Thanks so much CBF 



Aliluvlv said:


> Whaaat? I didn't even know you had this beautiful speedy! Great pic! Hope the tea was delicious. Happy Sunday M!



Thank you A .  I don’t use it much — I prefer shoulder bags to satchels but I  this color.


----------



## chloebagfreak

fyn72 said:


> Aww thank you ladies!


Happy Birthday Lovely


----------



## Mauvey26

Flower Tote


----------



## fyn72

chloebagfreak said:


> Happy Birthday Lovely


Thank you!


----------



## Sherbear15

So I bought this PM in June 2019 but wanted to achieve a personal goal of mine before I could use it. Well I achieved that goal last week- just in time to take her out for our 7 year wedding anniversary dinner tonight  Here she is with an amazing sangria and an even more amazing waterfront view


----------



## balen.girl

Iamminda said:


> Happy Sunday .  (Was out for a quick boba tea run ).
> 
> View attachment 4861197


I like your bag and I love boba tea.. Enjoy..


----------



## Tinuviel




----------



## Tinuviel




----------



## sassification

Does this combination look weird to anyone ?

I am wondering if to keep the mini pochette DE... it is a bit too small and i sold it before as it cannot fit a phone!


----------



## gwendo25

Going out today with my double zip pochette in empreinte leather, Neo Noe strap with Etsy extenders.


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy bb ink first day going to work


----------



## IntheOcean

SakuraSakura said:


> look at these details!
> 
> View attachment 4860950
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860951


Wow!  I have to say, Coach is doing some pretty awesome bags these days! Gorgeous color.  And I love how you matched it with the LV cardholder/wallet.


Iamminda said:


> Happy Sunday . (Was out for a quick boba tea run ).
> 
> View attachment 4861197


Beautiful bag!  One of my favorites by LV, especially in this color.


23adeline said:


> Speedy bb ink first day going to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861596
> View attachment 4861597


Super pretty little thing!  Love the strap.


----------



## debsmith

chloebagfreak said:


> Happy Birthday Deb!
> You are so stunning! You’ll be young forever
> Congratulations on such a great bag!!



You're so sweet...thank you Lauren!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sherbear15 said:


> So I bought this PM in June 2019 but wanted to achieve a personal goal of mine before I could use it. Well I achieved that goal last week- just in time to take her out for our 7 year wedding anniversary dinner tonight  Here she is with an amazing sangria and an even more amazing waterfront view
> View attachment 4861462


Congrats on your achievement!
And wow what a beautiful setting for your beautiful bag!


----------



## louislove29

Tinuviel said:


> View attachment 4861489
> View attachment 4861491


love your bag charm!


----------



## Tinuviel

louislove29 said:


> love your bag charm!


Thank you


----------



## RVM

uhpharm01 said:


> OMG. that bag that is under your LV SLG, what is the name of that bag? thank you



Hi thanks for your comment. 
It is Chloé mini C bag. Absolutely a great one!


----------



## RVM

sassification said:


> Does this combination look weird to anyone ?
> 
> I am wondering if to keep the mini pochette DE... it is a bit too small and i sold it before as it cannot fit a phone!



IMO. It’s overdone. Strap is too big for mini pochette.


----------



## BowieFan1971

sassification said:


> Does this combination look weird to anyone ?
> 
> I am wondering if to keep the mini pochette DE... it is a bit too small and i sold it before as it cannot fit a phone!
> 
> View attachment 4861530
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861531


I think the scale is a little off. A sleeker, more delicate strap would look better, enhance the bag and its proportions.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks .  I am not really a Speedy girl but I “needed” this color in my life. 


IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful bag!  One of my favorites by LV, especially in this color.



Thank you .  I love boba tea a little too much for my own good (those calories!)  



balen.girl said:


> I like your bag and I love boba tea.. Enjoy..


----------



## Alicja K

debsmith said:


> My sweet hubby  did GREAT for my (early) 60th BD gift! I was on the fence for a loooong time about the Bum Bag since I normally prefer bigger totes and hobos...so happy I took the chance on something totally different and lucky that my SA in Charleston (Jennifer) made it happen so quickly once I decided I wanted one. Casual and comfy and holds everything I need.
> 
> View attachment 4858968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858969


Happy birthday 


debsmith said:


> My sweet hubby  did GREAT for my (early) 60th BD gift! I was on the fence for a loooong time about the Bum Bag since I normally prefer bigger totes and hobos...so happy I took the chance on something totally different and lucky that my SA in Charleston (Jennifer) made it happen so quickly once I decided I wanted one. Casual and comfy and holds everything I need.
> 
> View attachment 4858968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858969


Happy birthday!! Enjoy your present!


----------



## Alicja K

I need help and advice please. I have noticed a scratch on the black leather piece on my pochette metis reverse, by the clasp. Is there anything I can do to remove this or cover?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy mono Monday  

Haha my painful 2 weeks wait is over and I’m unboxing this at sloth speed to enjoy it, like I deserve. Will share full reveal soon


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mono Monday
> 
> Haha my painful 2 weeks wait is over and I’m unboxing this at sloth speed to enjoy it, like I deserve. Will share full reveal soon
> 
> View attachment 4862282


What a tease!


----------



## mdcx

sassification said:


> Does this combination look weird to anyone ?
> 
> I am wondering if to keep the mini pochette DE... it is a bit too small and i sold it before as it cannot fit a phone!
> 
> View attachment 4861530
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861531


I would go with a long slim gold chain or a long slim brown leather strap instead.


----------



## fyn72

This smooshy Selene coming to work today.


----------



## Bumbles

Tinuviel said:


> View attachment 4861488


Gorgeous bag and such stunning cute bag charms. Love it. Congrats


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mono Monday
> 
> Haha my painful 2 weeks wait is over and I’m unboxing this at sloth speed to enjoy it, like I deserve. Will share full reveal soon
> 
> View attachment 4862282


Hooray! It has arrived. I bet your super excited and dying to use it.


----------



## Tinuviel

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous bag and such stunning cute bag charms. Love it. Congrats


 thank you


----------



## sassification

Bringing her out for quick lunch ; never really been a small bag kind of girl but it is getting to me lately


----------



## CrazyCool01

Pochette Accessories is the best pandemic bag


----------



## 23adeline

She is so beautiful that I have to bring her out again today


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> Hooray! It has arrived. I bet your super excited and dying to use it.


Thanks Bumbles ❤️ I can’t wait for safe travels again! My plan is to score a Trio messenger then save the gorgeous duo for my eclipse Christmas gifts *playing with them beforehand is OK lol


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mono Monday
> 
> Haha my painful 2 weeks wait is over and I’m unboxing this at sloth speed to enjoy it, like I deserve. Will share full reveal soon
> 
> View attachment 4862282


Yay!!! Congrats & so happy for u! Can’t wait to see the bag in all it’s glory!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

How cute is this mini bag standing on its own?  I just had to share
	

		
			
		

		
	




Congrats to everyone who collected items this year


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

sunnybrii said:


> Yay!!! Congrats & so happy for u! Can’t wait to see the bag in all it’s glory!


Thanks SunnyB ❤️ You’re so sweet! I’m going to add reveal pics now ~ XO


----------



## Iamminda

That pink pom makes this cute bag even cuter if that’s possible .  


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> How cute is this mini bag standing on its own?  I just had to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862501
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone who collected items this year


----------



## Poochie231080

My daughter posing with my Twist lol


----------



## Poochie231080

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Funfair Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859321



sooo pretty V wow! Matchy matchy!!


----------



## Iamminda

She is just the cutest  — and she wears the bag well .



Poochie231080 said:


> My daughter posing with my Twist lol
> 
> View attachment 4862527


----------



## Poochie231080

Iamminda said:


> She is just the cutest  — and she wears the bag well .



haha thanks minda


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> That pink pom makes this cute bag even cuter if that’s possible .


Lol you’re so kind to say, dear Minda. Happy end of September to you ❤️ XO



Poochie231080 said:


> sooo pretty V wow! Matchy matchy!!


Thank you, sweet F!

You’re daughter modeling LV is absolutely adorable!  I love the early fashion training... she’s bound to have good taste in the future, just like her mommy. XO


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> This smooshy Selene coming to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862330


Stunning !!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mono Monday
> 
> Haha my painful 2 weeks wait is over and I’m unboxing this at sloth speed to enjoy it, like I deserve. Will share full reveal soon
> 
> View attachment 4862282



Can't wait!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

debsmith said:


> My sweet hubby  did GREAT for my (early) 60th BD gift! I was on the fence for a loooong time about the Bum Bag since I normally prefer bigger totes and hobos...so happy I took the chance on something totally different and lucky that my SA in Charleston (Jennifer) made it happen so quickly once I decided I wanted one. Casual and comfy and holds everything I need.
> 
> View attachment 4858968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858969


Whatttttt????? 60?????
You look awesome!!!!
And oh yeah,  the bag's great too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thought I wanted a DE Saleya PM, but found a great deal on a Papillon 30 DE and couldn’t refuse. Figured I could always resell it if I wasn’t happy. She arrived today—here she is after I cleaned her up— and I LOVE HER!!! Saleya who?!? This girl is here for keeps!!!!! And for $150-200 less than the best price I could find on a Saleya!
> 
> View attachment 4859015
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859018


That's right!
Who is Saleya!
This bag is so cute.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Alicja K said:


> I need help and advice please. I have noticed a scratch on the black leather piece on my pochette metis reverse, by the clasp. Is there anything I can do to remove this or cover?


If it’s fresh, try some conditioning oil. That may encourage the scratch to release. It may slightly darken vachetta, but will be fine on the black. You can get it anywhere.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sunshine mama said:


> That's right!
> Who is Saleya!
> This bag is so cute.


Thanks! I really do love her!


----------



## j.louis

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3387983
> 
> Shopping with my Artsy.


This is probably an old post. How long did it take before the handle on artsy got soft?


----------



## LV2

Poochie231080 said:


> My daughter posing with my Twist lol


Gorgeous x 2


----------



## fyn72

Poochie231080 said:


> My daughter posing with my Twist lol
> 
> View attachment 4862527


naw cute! beautiful bag too


----------



## AndreaM99

Today with my oldie but goodie


----------



## debsmith

Sunshine mama said:


> Whatttttt????? 60?????
> You look awesome!!!!
> And oh yeah,  the bag's great too.


 Thank you!!!


----------



## eena1230

Iamminda said:


> Happy Sunday .  (Was out for a quick boba tea run ).
> 
> View attachment 4861197


Stunning!!!


----------



## Iamminda

eena1230 said:


> Stunning!!!



Thank you


----------



## mdcx

AndreaM99 said:


> Today with my oldie but goodie
> 
> View attachment 4863217


So beautiful, love the gold and grey combo. What is the name of this one, please?


----------



## balen.girl

Cute..!


----------



## Poochie231080

Iamminda said:


> Happy Sunday .  (Was out for a quick boba tea run ).
> 
> View attachment 4861197



love the bag and matching charm, minda


----------



## Poochie231080

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> How cute is this mini bag standing on its own?  I just had to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862501
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone who collected items this year



beyond cute!!! Perfect bag for the current depressing time this year V


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Had to unbox and carry this cutie out with me immediately!


----------



## Iamminda

Poochie231080 said:


> love the bag and matching charm, minda



Thanks so much Poochie


----------



## Bags_4_life

CrazyCool01 said:


> Pochette Accessories is the best pandemic bag
> 
> View attachment 4862463



I wish I could say the same, I can’t fit mask, hand gel and sunglasses/umbrella(depending on the day). I guess I’m asking too much However, it’s getting colder so I’ll have pockets in jackets and coats from now on. Perhaps I’ll try again


----------



## fyn72

Quick  lunch stop while shopping for birthday presents


----------



## gwendo25

Going out with this one today, and new holiday charm.


----------



## Missydora

Getting ready to go out, taking the 'love lock' alma bb out. Not used her for ages.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Fall is the season for shawl Here’s a close up pic of two of the lvoes I used today


----------



## Char6

The perfect coffee duo.


----------



## BowieFan1971

A gorgeous Fall day calls for a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Cattyyellow

Cluny bb in Epi today. One of my most used bags.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> That pink pom makes this cute bag even cuter if that’s possible .





Poochie231080 said:


> beyond cute!!! Perfect bag for the current depressing time this year V


Exactly lol. TG we have LV beauties to motivate us through this period. The cheerful Vivienne’s are perfect this year! Have a safe & stylish start to October, my friends ❤


----------



## AndreaM99

If ever placed on the ground, only on a nice carpet


----------



## LVFloridagirl

AndreaM99 said:


> If ever placed on the ground, only on a nice carpet
> 
> View attachment 4864464


This bag is beautiful!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy October 1st everyone 


I love all the new variations of monogram*


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> A quick stop at SB and then to a French bakery.
> 
> View attachment 4857648


So cute!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Poochie231080 said:


> Taking this beauty out for a spin
> 
> View attachment 4857898


Lovely!!!


----------



## cheidel

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thought I wanted a DE Saleya PM, but found a great deal on a Papillon 30 DE and couldn’t refuse. Figured I could always resell it if I wasn’t happy. She arrived today—here she is after I cleaned her up— and I LOVE HER!!! Saleya who?!? This girl is here for keeps!!!!! And for $150-200 less than the best price I could find on a Saleya!
> 
> View attachment 4859015
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859018


Very pretty, Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Funfair Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859321


Both are gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

eena1230 said:


> Ready to go grocery shopping! Bought a braided strap from Amazon just to make the bag extra functional... tried my LV bandoulière strap and I think it doesn’t look bad!
> 
> View attachment 4859861


Beautiful, love both straps!


----------



## Venessa84

A little shopping with my capucines


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> So cute!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy October 1st everyone
> View attachment 4864515
> 
> I love all the new variations of monogram*


Love it!


----------



## gwendo25

Going out today with my Odeon PM, holiday bag charm with top handle purchased on Etsy.


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy October 1st everyone
> View attachment 4864515
> 
> I love all the new variations of monogram*


 Nice! Very fun and unique


----------



## eena1230

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, love both straps!


Thank you


----------



## bfly

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Fall is the season for shawl Here’s a close up pic of two of the lvoes I used today
> View attachment 4864048



How do you like your denim shawl?
I tried this exact colour last week at the store but not feeling it for some reason. Seeing it online again and your pic make me have second thoughts. Maybe I should try one more time with different outfit colour and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

bfly said:


> How do you like your denim shawl?
> I tried this exact colour last week at the store but not feeling it for some reason. Seeing it online again and your pic make me have second thoughts. Maybe I should try one more time with different outfit colour and see if it makes any difference.


I absolutely love it! Have the denim version and regular mono shawl in Dune, and wear and love them both equally!  Totally recommend


----------



## Scarlett67

AndreaM99 said:


> If ever placed on the ground, only on a nice carpet
> 
> View attachment 4864464


LOVE this color!!


----------



## bfly

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> I absolutely love it! Have the denim version and regular mono shawl in Dune, and wear and love them both equally!  Totally recommend



Thank you. Definitely I will try it one more time.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

bfly said:


> Thank you. Definitely I will try it one more time.


I think the denim version is really versatile, so I definitely think you should! Update after you’ve given it another chance, would be fun to know what you end up thinking/doing


----------



## bfly

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> I think the denim version is really versatile, so I definitely think you should! Update after you’ve given it another chance, would be fun to know what you end up thinking/doing



Sure I will.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antheia ❤️


----------



## LV2

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy October 1st everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the new variations of monogram*


Very unique and beautiful - congratulations


----------



## LV2

Missydora said:


> Getting ready to go out, taking the 'love lock' alma bb out. Not used her for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863663


Beautiful bag. Kind of regret not getting anything from this collection...


----------



## missconvy

I love the green with mono. Impromptu sushi date night because vacation starts tomorrow and I can’t be bothered to cook.


----------



## Cattyyellow

Excuse the messy office! Using my replaced PM in turtledove


----------



## Bags_4_life

This has been the first summer that I haven’t used any DE bags, so I’m exited to ‘dust them off’ with some new to me slg’s too. I’ll start with the speedy as she’s the oldest. My neverfull is 7 years old and the handles still stick up, I need to use her a lot more!


----------



## 23adeline

EPI monogram Twist MM


----------



## oceanz22

My new baby..montsouris bb backpack. 
I tried both psm and this. I love this more. It is more feminine and easier to dress IMO.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks, lovely ladies ❤ Wishing you a wonderful weekend! XO


Sunshine mama said:


> Love it!





LV2 said:


> Very unique and beautiful - congratulations


      //—————————//


cheidel said:


> Both are gorgeous!!!


Aww TY, dear C ♥ ♥ Happy October Friday!


----------



## gwendo25

Going out on this gloomy, rainy day!


----------



## Kdiamond55

oceanz22 said:


> My new baby..montsouris bb backpack.
> I tried both psm and this. I love this more. It is more feminine and easier to dress IMO.
> 
> View attachment 4865891


Love the chain on it!


----------



## AndreaM99

Red for Friday  
Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


----------



## Vindelacomete

This is not everyone’s cup of tea i realise, but im happy with my PM in ´since 1854’ print  happy Friday!


----------



## ildera5

Vindelacomete said:


> View attachment 4866152
> 
> This is not everyone’s cup of tea i realise, but im happy with my PM in ´since 1854’ print  happy Friday!


LOVE this .. congrats.


----------



## 19flowers

Vindelacomete said:


> View attachment 4866152
> 
> This is not everyone’s cup of tea i realise, but im happy with my PM in ´since 1854’ print  happy Friday!




I just received this same bag today -- love it -- and it looks great on you -- congrats!!


----------



## fyn72

At a car show wearing Saintonge today, seems to be a regular weekend bag as it’s so light and easy


----------



## fyn72

View attachment 4866545


View attachment 4866546


----------



## Fierymo

Popcorn was for movie night.


----------



## gwendo25

Will spend this sunny day with my Rivoli PM!


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Saturday with Speedy BB Ink


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

My card holder enjoys ordering a tea and a cake!


----------



## bfly

Carrying it all the time as a wallet.


----------



## Cattyyellow

Out shopping today


----------



## balen.girl

I am using red strap from my empreinte bag. Looking good, match the little red leather and the inside color of the MP.


----------



## Iamminda

balen.girl said:


> I am using red strap from my empreinte bag. Looking good, match the little red leather and the inside color of the MP.
> View attachment 4867371



This is such a pretty and happy picture  — the red strap with your adorable MP, the gorgeous blue sky with the perfect clouds and the super adorable dolphin (?) statue.


----------



## balen.girl

Iamminda said:


> This is such a pretty and happy picture  — the red strap with your adorable MP, the gorgeous blue sky with the perfect clouds and the super adorable dolphin (?) statue.


I agree with you, when I saw the picture, I am smiling because of the happy feeling. Need to enjoy the clear blue sky with some wind before it’s getting hotter. Summer is coming and usually super hot here. Yes dear, it’s dolphin..


----------



## Miss Liz

Celebrated our 21st anniversary earlier this week. It was so nice that we headed out again this evening!


----------



## Cattyyellow

Miss Liz said:


> Celebrated our 21st anniversary earlier this week. It was so nice that we headed out again this evening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867481


Congratulations!!! That’s quite the milestone!


----------



## 23adeline

Mini gathering on a beautiful  Sunday morning


----------



## thewave1969

23adeline said:


> Mini gathering on a beautiful  Sunday morning
> View attachment 4867521


All beautiful, but the metallic Capucines is fab


----------



## oceanz22

Out with her today


----------



## Islandbreeze

oceanz22 said:


> Out with her today
> 
> View attachment 4867569




I really like this! What are your thoughts about this bag?


----------



## gagabag

Crafty trio pouch (without the round coin)


----------



## oceanz22

Islandbreeze said:


> I really like this! What are your thoughts about this bag?


I love it. It’s less sporty then psm (I prefer this look too) at the same time versatile with the detachable straps. I like to carry it sling across my body or hand held . The top handle is big enough and comfortable to carry too. It can hold a good amount of stuff. i can easily fit a 300 ml water bottle in it. Hope it helps for you to make a decision!


----------



## 23adeline

Petite Sac Plat , first time going out after coming home with me 20 days ago


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Felicie is taking a walk in the botanical garden to enjoy the autumn flowers!


----------



## M_Butterfly

23adeline said:


> Mini gathering on a beautiful  Sunday morning
> View attachment 4867521


All dress up to go places.


----------



## EmmJay

Petit Sac Plat


----------



## Dmurphy1

oceanz22 said:


> Out with her today
> 
> View attachment 4867569


Beautiful  !! Oversized pompom looks INCREDIBLE  !!


----------



## 1LV

EmmJay said:


> Petit Sac Plat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867759


Just when I thought it couldn’t get any cuter!


----------



## Islandbreeze

oceanz22 said:


> I love it. It’s less sporty then psm (I prefer this look too) at the same time versatile with the detachable straps. I like to carry it sling across my body or hand held . The top handle is big enough and comfortable to carry too. It can hold a good amount of stuff. i can easily fit a 300 ml water bottle in it. Hope it helps for you to make a decision!



Thank you for your reply! How does the weight seem? And does it sit comfortably on your back? I appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## Bags_4_life

EmmJay said:


> Petit Sac Plat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867759



Loving your work with the bandeau and lock - perfection!


----------



## gwendo25

Pochette Felicie EPI with hot pink trim getting ready to go out.


----------



## elenachoe

my first mini pochette ever


----------



## bglvr

Just got this baby today...so lucky to find one in this condition


----------



## RVM

Multicolor at the bookstore. Old but Gold


----------



## Venessa84

Couldn’t resist this eclipse combo while enjoying what’s left of the boat season.


----------



## Bella_L

Quick west elm run with the neonoe


----------



## fyn72

Grabbing some groceries with Soeedy b 25 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Empreinte


----------



## Kdiamond55

Cattyyellow said:


> Out shopping today
> 
> View attachment 4867223


What a great size on you! Love it.


----------



## Kdiamond55

23adeline said:


> Happy Saturday with Speedy BB Ink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866700
> View attachment 4866701


You’re making me want one of these! Cutest speedy ever!


----------



## balen.girl

Enjoying school holiday..


----------



## PamK

EmmJay said:


> Petit Sac Plat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867759


What a gorgeous “dress up” job!! ❤️


----------



## PamK

RVM said:


> Multicolor at the bookstore. Old but Gold
> 
> View attachment 4868207


Just beautiful!! It was my first LV, and I still love it!


----------



## 23adeline

Kdiamond55 said:


> You’re making me want one of these! Cutest speedy ever!


Quickly get one while they are still available ! It’s cute, nice to touch, light weight and can fit a lot . I normally don’t buy black bag but this is too hard to resist


----------



## 23adeline

Putting gold chain as short handle of this Crafty Boite Chapeau this time


----------



## sassification

Loving these lately!


----------



## Poochie231080

Small bag or massive charm?


----------



## Sunshine mama

My daily essential coin card holder wants to be the center of attention.


----------



## oceanz22

Islandbreeze said:


> Thank you for your reply! How does the weight seem? And does it sit comfortably on your back? I appreciate your thoughts!


It is a light bag . I think the straps length are the same as psm


----------



## MsMarni

Venessa84 said:


> A little LV and Dior for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the weekend...



Gorgeous  I’ve been lusting after a Lady Dior. Definitely at the top of my bag bucket list right now.


----------



## MsMarni

PM and I are going shopping for Halloween decorations today


----------



## bfly

Can’t get enough of these two.


----------



## ditzydi

Took my Twice out to run to the LV store to cancel an order.  Felt so bad bc the SA I had been working with was so nice.


----------



## eena1230

EmmJay said:


> Petit Sac Plat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867759


Well this is just the cutest 
little bag... so clever!


----------



## Islandbreeze

oceanz22 said:


> It is a light bag . I think the straps length are the same as psm



Thank you!


----------



## sassification

Just got this.. Not sure how i feel about it yet... It is functional but i feel like for the 'real estate' it ought to fit more


----------



## evelyn_132

sassification said:


> Just got this.. Not sure how i feel about it yet... It is functional but i feel like for the 'real estate' it ought to fit more
> 
> View attachment 4869500
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869501



I get what you mean. I have this recto verso too. But I feel it is a pretty piece. Just afraid to squeeze to many things in it to hurt her.


----------



## gwendo25

Cattyyellow said:


> Out shopping today
> 
> View attachment 4867223


Love it!  Are you worried about the fabric getting dirty?


----------



## gwendo25

Just another day at the office (home), with my NeoNoe for inspiration!


----------



## 23adeline

Shining blue Alma bb to match with my slightly shining  blue blouse


----------



## evelyn_132

MPA today with dress.


----------



## UpTime

Still in love w my nano speedy.


----------



## Tootsie17

EmmJay said:


> Petit Sac Plat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867759


I love how you tied the scarf so beautifully.


----------



## Cattyyellow

gwendo25 said:


> Love it!  Are you worried about the fabric getting dirty?


 Not at all.


----------



## EmmJay

1LV said:


> Just when I thought it couldn’t get any cuter!





Bags_4_life said:


> Loving your work with the bandeau and lock - perfection!





PamK said:


> What a gorgeous “dress up” job!! ❤





eena1230 said:


> Well this is just the cutest
> little bag... so clever!





Tootsie17 said:


> I love how you tied the scarf so beautifully.


Thank you so much!


----------



## EmmJay

Speedy BB Monogram Ink


----------



## Destiny757

EmmJay said:


> Speedy BB Monogram Ink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870055



As if the bag wasn’t cute enough!!


----------



## nesia69

Having a coffee with friends and my beautiful Metis


----------



## Cattyyellow

I’m supposed to be rotating my bags bit this strap came from Etsy so I had to try it out today


----------



## laceyyylace

EmmJay said:


> Speedy BB Monogram Ink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870055


gorgeous!!!


----------



## ditzydi

Riding shotgun with my reverse pm to go to the pet store to get stuff for our fish tank.


----------



## mindless

In office with my Siena PM.


----------



## Bella_L

mindless said:


> In office with my Siena PM.
> 
> View attachment 4870318



love this bag such a beauty, something about this print and shape makes this bag special. Next time I go to lv I really need to try it on.


----------



## veronicamorris

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Vintage Speedy 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845044


The patina on this bag is beautiful ! Do you have any tips?


----------



## mindless

Bella_L said:


> love this bag such a beauty, something about this print and shape makes this bag special. Next time I go to lv I really need to try it on.


Yes this bag size is great for me, lightweight and yet still packs alot. Do try it and let me know if you did managed to get it


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing ! Unboxing! This cutie is finally here.
	

		
			
		

		
	








It’s not easy to buy this, my CA couldn’t placed order in their system . I saw one was available 2 Saturday ago, put it into cart, too busy to proceed with payment immediately, when I was free to make payment, it was gone ! I regretted so much and waited for it to be available again but it didn’t for the next 3 days, I called LV CS, requested to place order, surprisingly the next day I received an email informing item is on hold for me, and then LV CS called and sent a payment link .....


----------



## louislove29

At work today with my oldest LV (speedy) and newest LV (zippy)


----------



## Kdiamond55

Nancy DD said:


> View attachment 4870507



this one was never on my radar before but I love the braided strap and pink strap! Gives it a little something! Beauty.


----------



## Kdiamond55

Waiting ‘curbside’ at the vet for my doggy to be checked out with my very worn and loved Girolata. One of my favorite daily bags.


----------



## Cattyyellow

I *think* this was my first LV bag, before they came with pouches. I don’t use it often any more but when I do, I remember why I love it.
It’s starting to show wear so almost time for a replacement.


----------



## laceyyylace

23adeline said:


> Unboxing ! Unboxing! This cutie is finally here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870532
> View attachment 4870533
> 
> View attachment 4870534
> View attachment 4870535
> View attachment 4870536
> 
> It’s not easy to buy this, my CA couldn’t placed order in their system . I saw one was available 2 Saturday ago, put it into cart, too busy to proceed with payment immediately, when I was free to make payment, it was gone ! I regretted so much and waited for it to be available again but it didn’t for the next 3 days, I called LV CS, requested to place order, surprisingly the next day I received an email informing item is on hold for me, and then LV CS called and sent a payment link .....


Wow! Stunning!!


----------



## ditzydi

EmmJay said:


> Speedy BB Monogram Ink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870055


Perfection!


----------



## Kdiamond55

EmmJay said:


> Speedy BB Monogram Ink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870055



This beauty is REALLY growing on me and I have never been drawn to Speedys before. It’s stunning!


----------



## mlitmo

Rocking my Métis! I ended up selling my speedy because I stopped reaching for it after I got this beauty.


----------



## Christofle

mlitmo said:


> Rocking my Métis! I ended up selling my speedy because I stopped reaching for it after I got this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4871077


Nice hat!


----------



## SeattleGal93

Using my pochette accessoires in DE today! Love this little bag so much. I’m so glad that I didn’t sell her a few weeks ago. I was offered $700. I considered it but just couldn’t let her go!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wave bumbag


----------



## mlitmo

Christofle said:


> Nice hat!


Thank you! Amazon!


----------



## mlitmo

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wave bumbag
> 
> View attachment 4871335


Love!!


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Unboxing ! Unboxing! This cutie is finally here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870532
> View attachment 4870533
> 
> View attachment 4870534
> View attachment 4870535
> View attachment 4870536
> 
> It’s not easy to buy this, my CA couldn’t placed order in their system . I saw one was available 2 Saturday ago, put it into cart, too busy to proceed with payment immediately, when I was free to make payment, it was gone ! I regretted so much and waited for it to be available again but it didn’t for the next 3 days, I called LV CS, requested to place order, surprisingly the next day I received an email informing item is on hold for me, and then LV CS called and sent a payment link .....



Adorable Addition !! Please let us know how much it fits !! Congrats on this rarity !!


----------



## travelbliss

mlitmo said:


> Rocking my Métis! I ended up selling my speedy because I stopped reaching for it after I got this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4871077



So Glamourous !!  Gorgeous shot !!


----------



## travelbliss

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wave bumbag
> 
> View attachment 4871335


Congrats !! Please post in the Bumbag Club !!


----------



## baghabitz34

mlitmo said:


> Rocking my Métis! I ended up selling my speedy because I stopped reaching for it after I got this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4871077


 Those boots!


----------



## ditzydi

Nancy DD said:


> View attachment 4870507


The color on the shoulder strap is so much prettier than on the website.


----------



## LaDolceLaria

My companion during a fairly empty flight. Was going to bring my usual Speedy, but really love the "doctor bag" opening of my Josephine GM when traveling.


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Adorable Addition !! Please let us know how much it fits !! Congrats on this rarity !!


It’s a small purse but can fit more than Petite Sac Plat, because it’s soft and square shape 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I have to use small card holders , my card coin holder won’t fit in nicely . I forgot  to try Victorine wallet, it should fit in nicely 


I can put in my sunglasses and iPhone 11pro, but the bag will look rectangle like this


----------



## 23adeline

Since 1854 Noe Purse, first time going out to work .
	

		
			
		

		
	






I'm using gold chain from Mini Luggage as short handle


----------



## 23adeline

Maybe I should clip the gold chain this way


----------



## mindless

23adeline said:


> It’s a small purse but can fit more than Petite Sac Plat, because it’s soft and square shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871585
> View attachment 4871589
> 
> I have to use small card holders , my card coin holder won’t fit in nicely . I forgot  to try Victorine wallet, it should fit in nicely
> View attachment 4871588
> 
> I can put in my sunglasses and iPhone 11pro, but the bag will look rectangle like this
> View attachment 4871599


Wow I am actually surprised you managed to squeeze all the items in.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

bfly said:


> Carrying it all the time as a wallet.
> View attachment 4866902


could you show how you're using the internal compartments? where do you fit cash? TIA


----------



## bbcerisette66

Why does the website cancelled my posts ?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Breaking the rules yet again with my thrifted Michael Kors Hamilton and Jack + Lucie!


----------



## evelyn_132

23adeline said:


> Since 1854 Noe Purse, first time going out to work .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871605
> View attachment 4871606
> View attachment 4871607
> View attachment 4871608
> 
> I'm using gold chain from Mini Luggage as short handle


Stunning!


----------



## mlitmo

baghabitz34 said:


> Those boots!


Thank you! They are Louboutin got them for 60 percent off in august!


----------



## Fierymo

My toiletry pouches - Not in Action at the moment


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

veronicamorris said:


> The patina on this bag is beautiful ! Do you have any tips?



thank you! I use bee wax leather balm on my vintage vachetta. When it starts getting a bit dry. I also clean the vachetta with saddle soap once a year- if I use a bag frequently


----------



## IWICBTAll!

mlitmo said:


> Rocking my Métis! I ended up selling my speedy because I stopped reaching for it after I got this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4871077


Nice pic!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Thursday all  Playing with my pops of khaki today


----------



## mdcx

SakuraSakura said:


> Breaking the rules yet again with my thrifted Michael Kors Hamilton and Jack + Lucie!
> 
> View attachment 4871927
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871928


You got your charm fixed! So glad, very cute.


----------



## SakuraSakura

mdcx said:


> You got your charm fixed! So glad, very cute.



Thank you! Darn, I should've updated the thread. I went into LV and it was repaired instantly. I'm so happy it's fixed! It'll be with me forever. I also got my Kusama bag charm heat stamped.


----------



## Loriad

I 


Kdiamond55 said:


> Waiting ‘curbside’ at the vet for my doggy to be checked out with my very worn and loved Girolata. One of my favorite daily bags.
> 
> View attachment 4870723
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870725
> 
> [/QUOTE
> I have this bag and love it! I hardly ever see it. Yours looks great!


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Not legit LV, but this mug is definitely in action A LOT now during the fall/winter season, as I don’t drink coffee and get to use it all year


----------



## 23adeline

This morning I just grabbed  this Spring Street and go


----------



## boyoverboard

Out for a walk yesterday afternoon with my friend, our dogs and Naviglio in Azur.


----------



## gwendo25

Happy Friday with my Flower Tote PM!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Getting the oil changed in my car...


----------



## m.g.s.c

Guess what arrived today? 
I finally completed my mini pochette collection. I just need the damier azur print in the pochette accessoires to complete the family.


----------



## m.g.s.c




----------



## bfly

Firstfullsteps said:


> could you show how you're using the internal compartments? where do you fit cash? TIA



Hi sorry for late reply. I try to limit what I carry so it won’t be out of shape.Here are the pics.


----------



## bfly

m.g.s.c said:


> View attachment 4873144



I am still on the hunt for DA. I missed it multiple times online. Arrggh.


----------



## m.g.s.c

bfly said:


> I am still on the hunt for DA. I missed it multiple times online. Arrggh.


It was in stock literally a couple times this morning I was able to see it. Keep hunting, you’ll get it soon! Good luck


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Friday everyone  
I got an uplift from Vivienne cuteness today - she’s having all the fun we wish we were enjoying lol


----------



## travelbliss

My newest, rare  piece happened to "float" into my possession and amazingly the colors are so true to life !


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

travelbliss said:


> My newest, rare  piece happened to "float" into my possession and amazingly the colors are so true to life !
> View attachment 4873324


Omg that’s awesome! Looks like a piece of heaven fell down to earth for you. Congrats hun ❤️


----------



## bfly

m.g.s.c said:


> It was in stock literally a couple times this morning I was able to see it. Keep hunting, you’ll get it soon! Good luck



Thank you. I will.


----------



## bfly

My weekend essentials.


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thursday all  Playing with my pops of khaki today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872266



Have you taken this beauty on an outing yet ??


----------



## EmmJay

Destiny757 said:


> As if the bag wasn’t cute enough!!





laceyyylace said:


> gorgeous!!!





ditzydi said:


> Perfection!


Thank you!


----------



## Cattyyellow

My Félicie in turtledove with my PM strap ran errands with me today.


----------



## for3v3rz

Speedy with iPods as a charm.


----------



## balen.girl

Have a nice weekend..


----------



## Aliluvlv

EmmJay said:


> Petit Sac Plat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867759


Wow! Love how you dressed her!


----------



## ClassyLVMamma

Driving in Melbourne within 5km of home #stillinlockdown


----------



## evelyn_132

Neverfull out for the day


----------



## Firstfullsteps

bfly said:


> Hi sorry for late reply. I try to limit what I carry so it won’t be out of shape.Here are the pics.
> 
> View attachment 4873249
> View attachment 4873250


thank you dear! appreciate your pics.


----------



## bfly

Firstfullsteps said:


> thank you dear! appreciate your pics.



You’re very welcome.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Out with PA DA at my daughter’s karate class.


----------



## GaMomJRM

My beautiful speedy 30 with my lovely Alice + Olivia wallet. Love this combo!!


----------



## 23adeline

Getting ready to go outstation tomorrow


----------



## sratsey

Vintage Montsouris PM


----------



## EveyB

At the city centre with my Bond Street bb.


----------



## vastare

Out for a drive with my Toiletry 26 "Clutch"


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Speedy BB Monogram Ink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870055


OMg! So cute!!!


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

sratsey said:


> Vintage Montsouris PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874471


Which bag charm is this?


----------



## balen.girl

Cloud..!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

travelbliss said:


> Have you taken this beauty on an outing yet ??


No, not the Keepall, unfortunately. I’ve been imagining myself on this resort for the past 6 months, so I’d take it there first 



	

		
			
		

		
	
Happy imagination weekend lol


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Loving my Double Zip Pochette


----------



## Destiny757

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> No, not the Keepall, unfortunately. I’ve been imagining myself on this resort for the past 6 months, so I’d take it there first
> 
> View attachment 4874758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy imagination weekend lol



this has been my computer screensaver for the past 4 years lol


----------



## gagabag

My SC PM cobalt from 2012, one of my most loved bag!


----------



## fyn72

gagabag said:


> My SC PM cobalt from 2012, one of my most loved bag!
> 
> View attachment 4874987


Beautiful!


----------



## gagabag

fyn72 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you! Can’t believe it’s been 8 years


----------



## travelbliss

balen.girl said:


> Have a nice weekend..
> View attachment 4873652



Love everything about this PHOTO !!!!!


----------



## vastare

My Toiletry 26 with its running mate.....


----------



## sratsey

sfgiantsgirl said:


> Which bag charm is this?


Handmade from someone who repurposes LV Canvas


----------



## Taimi

My cherry berry Neonoe with a Mulberry strap.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wave Bumbag


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Destiny757 said:


> this has been my computer screensaver for the past 4 years lol


Haha that’s awesome! We’ll be sunbathing & sipping Margarita’s next to each other 



Taimi said:


> My cherry berry Neonoe with a Mulberry strap.
> 
> View attachment 4875266


Beautiful combo ❤️ Gives me Vivienne Westwood vibes. Happy Sunday hun! 



Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wave Bumbag
> 
> View attachment 4875330


Looks fantastic on you! Love your hat matching your handle too  TFS


----------



## MmeM124

On our way to kid’s distanced sukkah visit yesterday. Speedy 35 and mini pochette  Still can’t decide if I should bother replacing the leather pull tab...she’s from ‘89 and it wouldn’t match!


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> My newest, rare  piece happened to "float" into my possession and amazingly the colors are so true to life !
> View attachment 4873324


OMG @travelbliss this piece is gorgeous and super stunning in the sunshine! How did you stumble upon this? It’s such a unique beautiful piece. Bought a smile to my face!


----------



## Bumbles

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wave Bumbag
> 
> View attachment 4875330


Love the bumbag on you. This wave one goes under the radar and so often gets overlooked by the mono, but it looks stunning on you. It’s gorgeous. Might have to check it out! I’ve been wanting to get the mono bumbag when travel opens up again but you have made me change my mind. How do you find it? Is it big enough? What abt the inside? Is it microfibre? Can I ask what made you choose this one instead of the mono canvas one? Thanks for sharing


----------



## travelbliss

Bumbles said:


> OMG @travelbliss this piece is gorgeous and super stunning in the sunshine! How did you stumble upon this? It’s such a unique beautiful piece. Bought a smile to my face!



Hello sweet friend !  Can you actually believe one night I was bored and found a bunch of unbelievable things randomly on the LV website, and this was one of them ? I am a testament to _"yes, it IS possible !"_   I have seen supposedly "sold out" Nigo items randomly during my browsing ventures as well.   As for the photo,  I live where we only have 2 seasons so our skies range from cornflower blue to orange, pink and dark grey.  The pic is un-retouched.


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> Hello sweet friend !  Can you actually believe one night I was bored and found a bunch of unbelievable things randomly on the LV website, and this was one of them ? I am a testament to _"yes, it IS possible !"_   I have seen supposedly "sold out" Nigo items randomly during my browsing ventures as well.   As for the photo,  I live where we only have 2 seasons so our skies range from cornflower blue to orange, pink and dark grey.  The pic is un-retouched.


Wow that’s amazing! You are definitely a lucky one. I’m so happy for you and that piece is stunning!


----------



## Taimi

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful combo ❤ Gives me Vivienne Westwood vibes. Happy Sunday hun!



Thank you! Have a great Monday!


----------



## tabby1997

Autumnal shopping with my new mini pochette. Perfect for a card case and mask!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Thanksgiving Monday, Canada 



& SAFETY!


----------



## Georgee girl

My Alma enjoying the weekend and wine tasting.


----------



## 23adeline

This pic was taken yesterday when me and speedy bb Ink were all set to go outstation


----------



## SakuraSakura

We’re going on a breezy, freezy walk... 

( White MC Sarah with Gucci Joy Boston )


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

The rainy fall is here and the beer gardens are closed. So the Neverfull pouch has to take a sit inside for a lunch!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Papillon at the Park


----------



## bbcerisette66

Taimi said:


> My cherry berry Neonoe with a Mulberry strap.
> 
> View attachment 4875266


Crazy beautiful bag !!!


----------



## Taimi

bbcerisette66 said:


> Crazy beautiful bag !!!


Thank you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Monday too. I’m thankful for all the LVoe in this forum - you guys rock!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

My card holder enjoys sweet things!


----------



## cajhingle

My LVs on proper display ( before and after)


----------



## Georgee girl

cajhingle said:


> My LVs on proper display ( before and after)
> 
> View attachment 4876369
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876370


Very nice


----------



## MmeM124

cajhingle said:


> My LVs on proper display ( before and after)
> 
> View attachment 4876369
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876370


Dang I have closet envy....


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

cajhingle said:


> My LVs on proper display ( before and after)
> 
> View attachment 4876369
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876370


Good organization for an amazing collection! ❤️ Cheers


----------



## Laineyrock

SeattleGal93 said:


> Using my pochette accessoires in DE today! Love this little bag so much. I’m so glad that I didn’t sell her a few weeks ago. I was offered $700. I considered it but just couldn’t let her go!
> 
> View attachment 4871274


I wish they still sold this! Why did they even discontinue it? I just love the red interior and the treated strap (low maintenance).


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_Don’t mind this repeat post & thank you for humouring me_. This DZP is so much fun to play with, it fits everywhere lol


----------



## Aliluvlv

cajhingle said:


> My LVs on proper display ( before and after)
> 
> View attachment 4876369
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876370


Wow!  Looks great!  I really need a closet makeover


----------



## Venessa84

I hope everyone had a great Monday! Started our first fire today as the weather was just miserable...


----------



## mzroyalflyness

OTG mm


----------



## 23adeline

Since 1854 Noe Purse again


----------



## 23adeline

I just received this cute Nano Noe Tahitienne. Before I ordered my Since 1854 Noe purse,  I googled for Noe purse information, but all that came out was Nano Noe. Among all Nano Noe, I like this the most . It’s so hard to find an unused piece but yet I found it 





Nano Noe vs Noe Purse


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Bringing my new to me, Looping MM out for a test ride today while running some errands. Recieved this 19 year old beauty yesterday, and couldn’t wait to try her out


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Monday, Canada
> 
> View attachment 4875928
> 
> & SAFETY!



Happy Thanksgiving.
You celebrate it a month earlier than us here in US.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Prince Jokes Tote. One of my favorite LV bags besides the Neverfull for tote bags.


----------



## Loriad

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Bringing my new to me, Looping MM out for a test ride today while running some errands. Recieved this 19 year old beauty yesterday, and couldn’t wait to try her out
> View attachment 4876852


Yay!!! Congrats!!! I just bought one Sunday! I've been looking at ways to change out the strap since it seems like it will keep rolling off? Love the canvas on this bag. Looks great on you!!!


----------



## acquiredtaste

Hubby and I both had hygienist appointments. Alma BB with the MPA strap tagged along. I kind of wish LV would make straps like the MPA with damier ebene.


----------



## littleblackbag

I pimped (I think that’s the right turn of phrase) my NeoNoe, and now she’s the perfect bag! Short leather top handle from Muatto, and the canvas strap from Longchamp. Got another one too in red. I don’t even mind the different hardware. I’m just happy to carry it. I wish LV would look into their design process a bit more.


----------



## littleblackbag

gagabag said:


> My SC PM cobalt from 2012, one of my most loved bag!
> 
> View attachment 4874987


I loved the SC collection when it came out. Unfortunately at that time it was outside my budget! Still love it now :0)


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Loriad said:


> Yay!!! Congrats!!! I just bought one Sunday! I've been looking at ways to change out the strap since it seems like it will keep rolling off? Love the canvas on this bag. Looks great on you!!!


Congrats to you as well!  Ohh, is that something you’ve already experienced or just something you believe? After using it for about 3 hours straight today I’ve not had that problem at all, and I’ve used her both with and without the pictured teddy coat during these hours So far I must say that I love the handle!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bfly said:


> Happy Thanksgiving.
> You celebrate it a month earlier than us here in US.


Thanks hun. Yeah, I don’t know why there’re such different dates but we get 2 Black Friday’s lol 

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Loriad

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Congrats to you as well!  Ohh, is that something you’ve already experienced or just something you believe? After using it for about 3 hours straight today I’ve not had that problem at all, and I’ve used her both with and without the pictured teddy coat during these hours So far I must say that I love the handle!


Just something I thought might happen. Glad to hear you haven't experienced it!!! I will use it as is first and see how it goes!


----------



## Dmurphy1

I originally bought this pre-loved oldie to put inside of my bag, but this is the way to go for a quick trip to the market !!


----------



## Fierymo

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Prince Jokes Tote. One of my favorite LV bags besides the Neverfull for tote bags.
> 
> View attachment 4877031
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877032


Lovely, I have not come across this one.


----------



## baghabitz34

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Prince Jokes Tote. One of my favorite LV bags besides the Neverfull for tote bags.
> 
> View attachment 4877031
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877032


I love your nails!


----------



## RT1

23adeline said:


> I just received this cute Nano Noe Tahitienne. Before I ordered my Since 1854 Noe purse,  I googled for Noe purse information, but all that came out was Nano Noe. Among all Nano Noe, I like this the most . It’s so hard to find an unused piece but yet I found it
> View attachment 4876796
> View attachment 4876799
> View attachment 4876797
> View attachment 4876798
> 
> Nano Noe vs Noe Purse
> View attachment 4876802
> View attachment 4876803
> View attachment 4876805
> View attachment 4876806
> View attachment 4876804


Gorgeous bags..both of them!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Ms. Milla and I at the hair salon. It's like a holiday going to the salon.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Loriad said:


> Just something I thought might happen. Glad to hear you haven't experienced it!!! I will use it as is first and see how it goes!


Hope it turns out to be equally comfortable and practical for you, as it is for me! Please update after you’ve tried


----------



## Loriad

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Hope it turns out to be equally comfortable and practical for you, as it is for me! Please update after you’ve tried


Will do! Thank u!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Ms. Milla and I at the hair salon. It's like a holiday going to the salon.
> 
> View attachment 4877489


How nice to go to the hair salon with your lovely and pristine Milla — I bet you feel and look great after .  (I haven‘t been yet even though they reopened a few weeks ago).  Like your nail polish color.


----------



## RippleIllusion

Just received my first SLG for my 21st birthday --- the key cles!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> How nice to go to the hair salon with your lovely and pristine Milla — I bet you feel and look great after .  (I haven‘t been yet even though they reopened a few weeks ago).  Like your nail polish color.


Thank you sweet M! Ms. Milla is a great one for carrying the bare essentials (phone and some cc) and I was lucky to find her preloved in great condition. You're right,  I do feel great after getting my hair done.  I've been going shorter each time since they reopened here in June and now officially have a bright blonde pixie cut.  I haven't gone back to my nail salon though but I've been buying Holo Taco polishes and doing my own nails at home. Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Aliluvlv

RippleIllusion said:


> Just received my first SLG for my 21st birthday --- the key cles!!
> 
> View attachment 4877661


Happy birthday! Great great piece to celebrate with!


----------



## RippleIllusion

Aliluvlv said:


> Happy birthday! Great great piece to celebrate with!



Thank you so much  really loving the look and functionality of it!!


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks hun. Yeah, I don’t know why there’re such different dates but we get 2 Black Friday’s lol
> 
> Happy Tuesday



Awesome. Who doesn’t love Black Friday.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Not quite in action yet but it will be in the next hour or so......I can't wait to wear it!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Aliluvlv said:


> Ms. Milla and I at the hair salon. It's like a holiday going to the salon.
> 
> View attachment 4877489


Ahhhh....I love love Ms.Milla with those stamps  ..


----------



## 23adeline

Nano Noe Tahitienne


----------



## BowieFan1971

Epi Speedy 25 at the park...

still beautiful, wrinkles and all!!!!!


----------



## Chanel923

My work companion for this week so far are the NeoNoe BB in Galet for Monday and Alma BB in RB for Wednesday


----------



## ditzydi

Taking my mini pochette on the Amazon Tourdream strap to take my son for a haircut.  First one since before pandemic.  He’s starting to look like a shaggy Beatle and he has school pictures next week.


----------



## bfly

Big sister and lil sister.


----------



## Venessa84

It’s a beautiful day to bring out this capucines


----------



## Aliluvlv

Glam80 said:


> Ahhhh....I love love Ms.Milla with those stamps  ..


Thank you!  I love the old travel tags collection.


----------



## fyn72

On my break at work today


----------



## Georgee girl

fyn72 said:


> On my break at work today
> View attachment 4878816


Nice bag


----------



## 23adeline

Neonoe bb , I think the previous time it went out was few months ago


----------



## 23adeline

Noe’s family photos


----------



## gwendo25

Empreinte double zip pochette today!


----------



## Georgee girl

Heading to work and I’m definitely obsessed with this new bag!


----------



## SakuraSakura

A very naturalistic photo...


----------



## LV2

23adeline said:


> Noe’s family photos
> View attachment 4878949
> View attachment 4878950


Lovely collection


----------



## Cattyyellow

Still trying to rotate through my bags so they all get some use. This thread helps me with it. 
Today is my Croisette


----------



## Kitty157

ditzydi said:


> Taking my mini pochette on the Amazon Tourdream strap to take my son for a haircut.  First one since before pandemic.  He’s starting to look like a shaggy Beatle and he has school pictures next week.
> 
> View attachment 4878305


Thxs for this Strap idea! I wanted one so that I could attach my sanitizer (I see from ur pic i have the same holder as you) away from my bag. I just ordered the brown and the pink!


----------



## BleuSaphir

fyn72 said:


> On my break at work today
> View attachment 4878816


If I saw that bag, that would be a rare treat sight for me! So beautifu!


----------



## MsAmber

Texas Chainsaw Massacre, anyone?  Visiting the famous gas station...


----------



## ditzydi

Kitty157 said:


> Thxs for this Strap idea! I wanted one so that I could attach my sanitizer (I see from ur pic i have the same holder as you) away from my bag. I just ordered the brown and the pink!




Yep!  It’s great!  I’m tempted to go buy a poofball pocketbac holder.  So it would look like a cute accessory.  . Here’s a closeup of it.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My accessories today. Happy Thursday all


----------



## Georgee girl

MsAmber said:


> Texas Chainsaw Massacre, anyone?  Visiting the famous gas station...
> 
> View attachment 4879519


Very cool picture ✅


----------



## fyn72

It’s Friday yay!  


	

		
			
		

		
	
Finally at the hairdresser for colour touch up and cut with Mahina Hobo before work.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My accessories today. Happy Thursday all
> 
> View attachment 4879625


Love seeing your cutie Vivienne D.P.  And your beautiful mask is giving me some blue Escale vibes .


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Monogram shawl in the colour «Dune», Looping MM and Alma bracelet all contribute in todays outfit


----------



## IntheOcean

fyn72 said:


> It’s Friday yay!
> View attachment 4879704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally at the hairdresser for colour touch up and cut with Mahina Hobo before work.


What a lovely bag! I like how it's sort of... under the radar.


----------



## gwendo25

Happy Friday with my Odeon PM!


----------



## 23adeline

Waiting at service centre with Neonoe BB,  to take back one of my car that completed warranty claim .


----------



## SakuraSakura

About to enter a statistics midterm... wish me luck!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Speedy 25 at the park...


----------



## fyn72

IntheOcean said:


> What a lovely bag! I like how it's sort of... under the radar.


Thank you! I like that about it too, unless you know LV you wouldn't notice


----------



## coloradolvr

Brought this special beauty out for one of the last days before the cold moves in.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Love seeing your cutie Vivienne D.P.  And your beautiful mask is giving me some blue Escale vibes .


TY my friend. I’m really loving the ease of use this DZP has  Happy weekend, IM!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Friday! First unboxing from 24S. They have the cutest packaging. Don’t mind my PJ modelling shot


----------



## Islandbreeze

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Monogram shawl in the colour «Dune», Looping MM and Alma bracelet all contribute in todays outfit
> View attachment 4880001



Shawl looks lovely on you!


----------



## Islandbreeze

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday! First unboxing from 24S. They have the cutest packaging. Don’t mind my PJ modelling shot
> View attachment 4880603
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880610



Beautiful! And looks like another website I should check out. Or maybe not! Haha


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday! First unboxing from 24S. They have the cutest packaging. Don’t mind my PJ modelling shot
> View attachment 4880603
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880610


The colors are even more gorgeous in your photo than in the stock photo — love this scarf on you .   Cute pouch and PJs too .


----------



## SDBagLover

coloradolvr said:


> Brought this special beauty out for one of the last days before the cold moves in.
> 
> View attachment 4880593


Absolutely gorgeous bag!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> The colors are even more gorgeous in your photo than in the stock photo — love this scarf on you .   Cute pouch and PJs too .


You're always so kind, thanks our sweet IM! Agreed, the colour is stunning irl. So happy I found it!
This looks funny but sometimes when my skin is sensitive I wear my stuff reversed for comfort  #lifehacks


----------



## HavPlenty

ditzydi said:


> Yep!  It’s great!  I’m tempted to go buy a poofball pocketbac holder.  So it would look like a cute accessory.  . Here’s a closeup of it.
> 
> View attachment 4879541


I have that hand sanitizer case. Cute bag! Looks great on you.


----------



## 23adeline

Vanity PM reverse mono


----------



## coloradolvr

fyn72 said:


> On my break at work today
> View attachment 4878816


Beautiful classic mahina!  I have the same bag in carmel.  You inspired me to get it out


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Monogram Bumbag  ❤️


----------



## vastare

With my Love this morning....My gorgeous PM


----------



## viewwing

Last days of summer bags.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

viewwing said:


> Last days of summer bags.
> 
> View attachment 4881187
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881188


These beauties are just gorgeous, thanks for sharing!!!       We are twins on the Escale pastel NF


----------



## viewwing

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> These beauties are just gorgeous, thanks for sharing!!!       We are twins on the Escale pastel NF


Can’t stop staring at the pretty colors!


----------



## Cattyyellow

Alma BB in Noir is braving the cold with me today


----------



## PamK

Keeping me company on this chilly Fall day!


----------



## suzannep

fyn72 said:


> It’s Friday yay!
> View attachment 4879704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally at the hairdresser for colour touch up and cut with Mahina Hobo before work.


What a beauty! Do the rounded straps stay on your shoulder or do they roll off?


----------



## Sunshine mama

coloradolvr said:


> Brought this special beauty out for one of the last days before the cold moves in.
> 
> View attachment 4880593


What a perfectly beautiful fall bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

PamK said:


> Keeping me company on this chilly Fall day!
> 
> View attachment 4881403


Sooooo dang cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My accessories today. Happy Thursday all
> 
> View attachment 4879625


This is such a happy piece. I love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday! First unboxing from 24S. They have the cutest packaging. Don’t mind my PJ modelling shot
> View attachment 4880603
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880610


Oh my goodness. This is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Monogram Bumbag  ❤
> 
> View attachment 4881015


You always look soooo cute! Never bummy.


----------



## merekat703

Neverfull came in handy today


----------



## mdcx

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Monogram shawl in the colour «Dune», Looping MM and Alma bracelet all contribute in todays outfit
> View attachment 4880001


You are so cute and cosy in this outfit!


----------



## mdcx

Georgee girl said:


> Heading to work and I’m definitely obsessed with this new bag!


Instantly reminded me of this:








						Products by Louis Vuitton: ARTYCAPUCINES BB URS FISCHER
					

Discover Louis Vuitton ARTYCAPUCINES BB URS FISCHER:  Urs Fischer’s limited edition ARTYCAPUCINES transforms a white Taurillon Capucines BB into a hanging sculpture with the addition of six hyper-realistic, hand-painted silicone pieces of fruit and vegetables. The pieces adorn either the bottom...




					au.louisvuitton.com


----------



## ariperez

Not in action but in perfect lighting 
(charm is from my own store)


----------



## MooMooVT

MsAmber said:


> Texas Chainsaw Massacre, anyone?  Visiting the famous gas station...
> 
> View attachment 4879519


I had no idea I lived so close to this!! Planning a road trip ASAP!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks sweet SM!


Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a happy piece. I love it!





Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness. This is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Venessa84

Weekend action shots with little miss BB!


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4881567
> View attachment 4881568
> 
> 
> Weekend action shots with little miss BB!



I can’t stop staring at and admiring the gorgeous hardware especially in that second picture .  This is truly a spectacular bag.


----------



## fyn72

suzannep said:


> What a beauty! Do the rounded straps stay on your shoulder or do they roll off?


Thank you  sometimes slides off a bit but not as bad as the Neverfull.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

mdcx said:


> You are so cute and cosy in this outfit!


Thank you so much


----------



## fyn72

With the larger Pochette from my MPA, I don’t really like wearing all together and like the strap from my Pochette Metis on the large pouch.


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> I can’t stop staring at and admiring the gorgeous hardware especially in that second picture .  This is truly a spectacular bag.



Hey Minda!! Thank you so much. The hardware really makes this bag! I had a bloomies SA stop me just to talk about this bag for over 10 minutes. She then proceeded to call over her colleagues to check out the bag. She was like we don’t have anything this spectacular in the store.


----------



## 23adeline

Grocery shopping with Noe pouch


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My sweet lil escape


----------



## RVM

easysunday, playing with my bags


----------



## CharlyParis

Today with my new Lockit Epi Cassis from 2008 (I'm buying yesterday)


----------



## PamK

Sunshine mama said:


> Sooooo dang cute!


Thanks SM!! Have you been using your two little cuties?! ❤️


----------



## MsMarni

Me and Ponthieu


----------



## Cattyyellow

On my way out with my most used bag..Cluny bb in Epi.

I think I’ve cycled through all my bags the last couple of weeks. The only ones I haven’t used are my spring /summer bags (George’s bb in cream and Epi Alma’s in ivory and rose ballerine). And my cluny bb in mono (I’m waiting to use it in case they come out with the cream strap again). And I haven’t used my mono mini Deauville yet.

This thread really helped me make sure to use all of them as I’m trying to decide if I need to let go of a few.


----------



## bfly

Using it for the first time.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Firstchanellv28 said:


> My sweet lil escape
> 
> View attachment 4881906


Gorgeous bag! Really beautiful!!


----------



## MsMarni

bfly said:


> Using it for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 4882193
> View attachment 4882194



I love the cool tones of the damier azur with the beautiful gold hardware. So pretty


----------



## Sunshine mama

PamK said:


> Thanks SM!! Have you been using your two little cuties?! ❤


Yes ma'am!!!
I find them extremely comfortable to wear.  How about you?


----------



## Sunshine mama

RVM said:


> easysunday, playing with my bags
> 
> View attachment 4881908


So cute and so fun!!


----------



## Iamminda

All I needed for a contact-less delivery today .


----------



## Cattyyellow

Iamminda said:


> All I needed for a contact-less delivery today .
> 
> View attachment 4882400


Beautiful! This is my unicorn


----------



## MeBagaholic

mdcx said:


> Instantly reminded me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Products by Louis Vuitton: ARTYCAPUCINES BB URS FISCHER
> 
> 
> Discover Louis Vuitton ARTYCAPUCINES BB URS FISCHER:  Urs Fischer’s limited edition ARTYCAPUCINES transforms a white Taurillon Capucines BB into a hanging sculpture with the addition of six hyper-realistic, hand-painted silicone pieces of fruit and vegetables. The pieces adorn either the bottom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> au.louisvuitton.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881528


Why is it like that on the website i never understood lol


----------



## MsAmber

MooMooVT said:


> I had no idea I lived so close to this!! Planning a road trip ASAP!



Yesss, it’s in Bastrop Texas! I live in San Antonio so it was about a 1hr 30min drive. The BBQ was good too.. fun road trip indeed


----------



## Iamminda

Cattyyellow said:


> Beautiful! This is my unicorn



Thank you .  I love this print and wish they had made more bags in it.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> All I needed for a contact-less delivery today .
> 
> View attachment 4882400


Black, blue and beautiful. We’re so lucky to get a sighting of this rare gem today  Thanks for sharing IM!


----------



## PamK

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes ma'am!!!
> I find them extremely comfortable to wear.  How about you?


I love it!! Surprised how much it holds. I use a coin card holder (like yours) phone in folio, round coin holder, comb and a few other doodads with a little room to spare! Also like how it doesn’t feel like things fall out even with an open top. Weird cuz I’m usually a “big bag” girl with my army of Neverfulls and Onthegos. Love your pink one!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Gorgeous bag! Really beautiful!!


Thanks!!!! Great to hear!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Black, blue and beautiful. We’re so lucky to get a sighting of this rare gem today  Thanks for sharing IM!



Thanks so much V .  It felt special  to carry it even for such a short outing today


----------



## bfly

MsMarni said:


> I love the cool tones of the damier azur with the beautiful gold hardware. So pretty



Thank you. Adding a longer gold chain make it more useful.


----------



## Bumbles

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Monogram Bumbag  ❤
> 
> View attachment 4881015


Did you get back the mono as well? Looks fab on you. So new wave and mono bumbag? Nice!


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> All I needed for a contact-less delivery today .
> 
> View attachment 4882400


This one is so pretty and definitely a unicorn. I missed out on this one. Will admire your pretty one instead


----------



## 23adeline

Using Capucines bb again , as I’m trying to convince myself the size of BB is better than Mini and I should buy the emerald abalone Capucines bb . I  like that colour and the Abalone logo so much , but I wish it’s a mini size


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> All I needed for a contact-less delivery today .
> 
> View attachment 4882400



Another piece I missed out on...love it!


----------



## Venessa84

Golfing with a view and my trio!


----------



## RVM

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute and so fun!!



you do the same with yours, don't you


----------



## 23adeline

Two very contrasting colours but equally beautiful babies.


----------



## Iamminda

Bumbles said:


> This one is so pretty and definitely a unicorn. I missed out on this one. Will admire your pretty one instead






Venessa84 said:


> Another piece I missed out on...love it!



Thanks so much Bumbles and Venessa .  I definitely treasure this piece


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> All I needed for a contact-less delivery today .
> 
> View attachment 4882400


Wow, drooling over this M!  Really wish I'd been able to score one of these beautiful blue pochettes. Is it a bit larger? Gorgeous.


----------



## LL777

Self-explanatory...


----------



## MsAmber

Venessa84 said:


> Golfing with a view and my trio!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882703


Loving this... nice picture!


----------



## MsAmber

LL777 said:


> Self-explanatory...
> 
> View attachment 4883038


Good for you! Every vote matters  I’m going Thursday, hopefully the line isn’t too bad


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow, drooling over this M!  Really wish I'd been able to score one of these beautiful blue pochettes. Is it a bit larger? Gorgeous.



Thanks so much A .  It’s the same size as a regular MP — wish it were the same size as your lovely Milla.


----------



## Venus_Rising

ariperez said:


> View attachment 4881541
> 
> Not in action but in perfect lighting
> (charm is from my own store)


What's the name of this bag style? It's so cute especially with your charm


----------



## Kdiamond55

LL777 said:


> Self-explanatory...
> 
> View attachment 4883038


Love this!


----------



## ariperez

Venus_Rising said:


> What's the name of this bag style? It's so cute especially with your charm



its the Speedy Bandouliere 20 in Empreinte Leather

thank you ♥️ ..I love this size for me since I’m petite (5’2)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Monogram Monday


----------



## Lauren Zavala

My Louis Vuitton NeoNoe at the Denver Milk Market. It was painted with the Alice in Wonderland Golden Afternoon flowers to make it the spring/summer bag of my dreams. Can't wait to travel with this lovely piece again next spring!


----------



## Lauren Zavala

@ariperez I love that charm!


----------



## ariperez

Lauren Zavala said:


> @ariperez I love that charm!



thank you! I only have one available  right now, it’s a rare vintage Swarovski crystal ...it looks blue against a dark background and it looks more clear/pinkish when it’s against a lighter background.. it’s STUNNING in person


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Monogram Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883205



Your SpeedyB looks especially beautiful with this prism charm and strap—they add some pretty colors to this LV classic . Happy Week to you V .


----------



## 23adeline

Received and trying my Trio Messenger. I normally don’t look at LV Men’s items, but when I saw Emmjay, DrTr and Venessa84 bought it and carry it so well, I told my CA 3 weeks ago that I want to buy it. My CA told me she could order but normally it’ll take months to get stock. 2 weeks ago I called LV CS to order it, not long after that I saw it’s available online and I purchased it online, in the end I was allocated 2 pieces of Trio Messengers! Not sure whether I was so lucky or it’s actually not so hard to get a piece . 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I think it looks weird on me, I might give it to my husband if he is willing to use it .


----------



## Venessa84

MsAmber said:


> Loving this... nice picture!



Thank you!


----------



## Venessa84

23adeline said:


> View attachment 4883450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Received and trying my Trio Messenger. I normally don’t look at LV Men’s items, but when I saw Emmjay, DrTr and Venessa84 bought it and carry it so well, I told my CA 3 weeks ago that I want to buy it. My CA told me she could order but normally it’ll take months to get stock. 2 weeks ago I called LV CS to order it, not long after that I saw it’s available online and I purchased it online, in the end I was allocated 2 pieces of Trio Messengers! Not sure whether I was so lucky or it’s actually not so hard to get a piece .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883448
> View attachment 4883449
> 
> I think it looks weird on me, I might give it to my husband if he is willing to use it .



You’re so lucky! I think it looks great on you. Maybe lengthen the strap?


----------



## 23adeline

Venessa84 said:


> You’re so lucky! I think it looks great on you. Maybe lengthen the strap?


Will try it , when I really going to bring it out . Thanks


----------



## 23adeline

Just realised the date code is DR4210, just made 1-2weeks ago in France  and it reached me, in Malaysia today, very fast !



	

		
			
		

		
	
Taking pic with my Card holder , which is my one and only mono eclipse item before this .


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Monogram Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883205



Love it.


----------



## dionneasc

Finally got my first bandeau and had to share it with the bun. Now to decide which bag to dress up


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Throwback to my last surgery, quite accurately 1 year ago! Pochette Metis joined me right after I woke up


----------



## Kdiamond55

dionneasc said:


> Finally got my first bandeau and had to share it with the bun. Now to decide which bag to dress up
> 
> View attachment 4883821


No, it’s the bunny’s bandeau now sorry.


----------



## Dmurphy1

My first neverfull and first damier ebene !! Afraid of ruining the vachetta on my mono bags, I'm loving this sturdy Winter alternative  !!


----------



## Iamminda

dionneasc said:


> Finally got my first bandeau and had to share it with the bun. Now to decide which bag to dress up
> 
> View attachment 4883821


Your bunny is just too cute .  Hope to see your bunny in more action pictures.


----------



## dionneasc

Iamminda said:


> Your bunny is just too cute .  Hope to see your bunny in more action pictures.


Thank you and for sure! He is quite the poser on his ig page


----------



## Sunshine mama

RVM said:


> you do the same with yours, don't you


For some reason, the PSP follows me everywhere I go.  So I HAVE to.


----------



## Sunshine mama

dionneasc said:


> Finally got my first bandeau and had to share it with the bun. Now to decide which bag to dress up
> 
> View attachment 4883821


I love LV, but I love your bunny more! So cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> All I needed for a contact-less delivery today .
> 
> View attachment 4882400


This pochette is so cute and chic... just like you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Monogram Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883205


Looking sharp with the charm and the strap together!


----------



## ditzydi

Went to the pumpkin patch to grab a few more mini pumpkins and couldn’t resist.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This pochette is so cute and chic... just like you!



Thanks so much, sweet S’Mama .


----------



## mdcx

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Monogram Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883205


Beautiful strap!


----------



## ditzydi

dionneasc said:


> Finally got my first bandeau and had to share it with the bun. Now to decide which bag to dress up
> 
> View attachment 4883821


Love the bandeau and the bunny!  So cute!


----------



## Venus_Rising

ariperez said:


> its the Speedy Bandouliere 20 in Empreinte Leather
> 
> thank you ♥ ..I love this size for me since I’m petite (5’2)


So cute! Turns out it’s not sold in the US


----------



## ditzydi

ariperez said:


> View attachment 4881541
> 
> Not in action but in perfect lighting
> (charm is from my own store)


Love the empreinte speedy.  Definitely adding it to my wishlist.


----------



## ariperez

Venus_Rising said:


> So cute! Turns out it’s not sold in the US


i Didn’t know that, I bought it on fashionphile like 3 years ago, I want it in another color, it’s the perfect size IMO


----------



## ariperez

ditzydi said:


> Love the empreinte speedy.  Definitely adding it to my wishlist.


Thanks! It’s my go-to ✨


----------



## nesia69

Retiro with me in Costa today (my fluffy charm got wet and it looks weird )


----------



## 23adeline

Rose Des Vent yesterday 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Speedy BB LVXLOL today


----------



## boyoverboard

My Cabas Beaubourg DE out shopping with me this morning.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

dionneasc said:


> Finally got my first bandeau and had to share it with the bun. Now to decide which bag to dress up
> 
> View attachment 4883821


Oh it’s the sweetest picture I’ve ever seen! Thank you so much for sharing!    Maybe the bunny wants to try on and show us something else as well?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Nanny duty with a Bucket GM


----------



## dionneasc

Driving companion with key pouch


----------



## jyang47

Brought the multi pochette out to go apple picking


----------



## Aliluvlv

ditzydi said:


> Went to the pumpkin patch to grab a few more mini pumpkins and couldn’t resist.
> 
> View attachment 4884175


Love this picture!  You are braver than me to do this but the photo is great!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you, LVoelies! Hope your October week is going well, my friends 


Iamminda said:


> Your SpeedyB looks especially beautiful with this prism charm and strap—they add some pretty colors to this LV classic . Happy Week to you V .





Sunshine mama said:


> Looking sharp with the charm and the strap together!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy cozy midweek everyone


----------



## mertron

Lauren Zavala said:


> My Louis Vuitton NeoNoe at the Denver Milk Market. It was painted with the Alice in Wonderland Golden Afternoon flowers to make it the spring/summer bag of my dreams. Can't wait to travel with this lovely piece again next spring!


SO DAMN CUTE!!!


----------



## gwendo25

It’s a rainy day....need something to brighten it up!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I think pink looks great with orange.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> Went to the pumpkin patch to grab a few more mini pumpkins and couldn’t resist.
> 
> View attachment 4884175


I really love this fall picture! Definitely magazine worthy for sure.


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines mini , second time going out but first time to work .
	

		
			
		

		
	





with matching metallic pewter colour shoes


----------



## ditzydi

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love this fall picture! Definitely magazine worthy for sure.


Awww...Thank you @Sunshine mama


----------



## boyoverboard

Out for a countryside walk with my red Empreinte clés. Since recently becoming a first time doggy daddy, I've found the clés (always my favourite SLG!) more useful than ever, it clips right onto my dog-walking belt which has compartments for treats, a tennis ball, poo bags, a clip-on collapsible water bowl, and my hand sanitiser! Just the essentials.


----------



## sunnybrii

Sunshine mama said:


> I think pink looks great with orange.
> View attachment 4885644


Perfect shade of pink, gorgeous bag & a great picture!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Sunshine mama Love seeing your rose beauty! Happy Thursday hun ❤️

@boyoverboard Your doggie is the cutest  Love the cles too! TFS

Lol I’m on a lemon roll: my future Alma BB along with my latest DSQ2 boots. Just love yellow (+ pink) so much


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Sunshine mama Love seeing your rose beauty! Happy Thursday hun ❤
> 
> @boyoverboard Your doggie is the cutest  Love the cles too! TFS
> 
> Lol I’m on a lemon roll: my future Alma BB along with my latest DSQ2 boots. Just love yellow (+ pink) so much
> 
> View attachment 4886021
> View attachment 4886018
> View attachment 4886020


Oh I just can't wait to see your mod shots in these!!! Those are some seriously stylish boots!


----------



## Sunshine mama

sunnybrii said:


> Perfect shade of pink, gorgeous bag & a great picture!


Awwww thank you so much!


----------



## BowieFan1971

boyoverboard said:


> Out for a countryside walk with my red Empreinte clés. Since recently becoming a first time doggy daddy, I've found the clés (always my favourite SLG!) more useful than ever, it clips right onto my dog-walking belt which has compartments for treats, a tennis ball, poo bags, a clip-on collapsible water bowl, and my hand sanitiser! Just the essentials.
> 
> View attachment 4885779
> View attachment 4885781
> View attachment 4885786
> View attachment 4885792


Wow! Gorgeous view!!!!


----------



## RVM

outfit of the day


----------



## bigverne28

RVM said:


> outfit of the day
> 
> View attachment 4886084


Effortlessly stylish.  Your pics are always on point!


----------



## boyoverboard

Thank you! Love your new purchases. 



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Sunshine mama Love seeing your rose beauty! Happy Thursday hun ❤
> 
> @boyoverboard Your doggie is the cutest  Love the cles too! TFS
> 
> Lol I’m on a lemon roll: my future Alma BB along with my latest DSQ2 boots. Just love yellow (+ pink) so much
> 
> View attachment 4886021
> View attachment 4886018
> View attachment 4886020


----------



## M_Butterfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Sunshine mama Love seeing your rose beauty! Happy Thursday hun ❤
> 
> @boyoverboard Your doggie is the cutest  Love the cles too! TFS
> 
> Lol I’m on a lemon roll: my future Alma BB along with my latest DSQ2 boots. Just love yellow (+ pink) so much
> 
> View attachment 4886021
> View attachment 4886018
> View attachment 4886020


Woman I want yous shoe closet


----------



## Sunshine mama

RVM said:


> outfit of the day
> 
> View attachment 4886084


You wear it beautifully!


----------



## Bumbles

Getting ready to head out to the groceries with my super cute bag lol


----------



## Dmurphy1

boyoverboard said:


> Out for a countryside walk with my red Empreinte clés. Since recently becoming a first time doggy daddy, I've found the clés (always my favourite SLG!) more useful than ever, it clips right onto my dog-walking belt which has compartments for treats, a tennis ball, poo bags, a clip-on collapsible water bowl, and my hand sanitiser! Just the essentials.
> 
> View attachment 4885779
> View attachment 4885781
> View attachment 4885786
> View attachment 4885792


Love the color and your fur baby is adorable  !!


----------



## Iamminda

Bumbles said:


> Getting ready to head out to the groceries with my super cute bag lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886141


This is just so cute (wish they made this exact same bag in the MM size)!


----------



## fyn72

Yay it’s Friday!  At work having a coffee break with Soufflot bb my botd


----------



## XCCX

Practicality vs. Passion


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Metis


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Perfect bag for running errands on a fall day!


----------



## elenachoe

Speedy B mono❤️


----------



## RVM

Sunshine mama said:


> You wear it beautifully!



thank you. She doesn't hold much but  i love her (you know that feeling, right )


----------



## RVM

bigverne28 said:


> Effortlessly stylish.  Your pics are always on point!



Am i? oh, thanks beb


----------



## JuliannaFox

I love her for her insouciance


----------



## l.ch.

Sunshine mama said:


> I think pink looks great with orange.
> View attachment 4885644


Such a beautiful bag! I wish there were a bigger size too...


----------



## l.ch.

RVM said:


> outfit of the day
> 
> View attachment 4886084


Wow!


----------



## l.ch.

boyoverboard said:


> Out for a countryside walk with my red Empreinte clés. Since recently becoming a first time doggy daddy, I've found the clés (always my favourite SLG!) more useful than ever, it clips right onto my dog-walking belt which has compartments for treats, a tennis ball, poo bags, a clip-on collapsible water bowl, and my hand sanitiser! Just the essentials.
> 
> View attachment 4885779
> View attachment 4885781
> View attachment 4885786
> View attachment 4885792


Please don’t take this the wrong way... but your puppy steals all the attention! So cute!
your cles is beautiful in red, but the puppy... LOVE!


----------



## Sunshine mama

l.ch. said:


> Such a beautiful bag! I wish there were a bigger size too...


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Getting ready to head out to the groceries with my super cute bag lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886141


Soooo cute!


----------



## fyn72

Out and about this Saturday with Saintonge. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## boyoverboard

Oh thank you, he is my sunshine.   



l.ch. said:


> Please don’t take this the wrong way... but your puppy steals all the attention! So cute!
> your cles is beautiful in red, but the puppy... LOVE!


----------



## balen.girl

Have a nice weekend everyone..


----------



## chalintorn

Add pearl strap to my mini dauphine


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I've decided to get a MPA to ease my longing for a Trio eclipse & the painful wait lol. Good news has come in that they're restocking Trio's soon & I'll *hopefully* have both 

Friday evening's eye candy:


----------



## sunnybrii

Persimmons, right off our yard!


----------



## Kate1989

LoVing the size 30


----------



## l.ch.

balen.girl said:


> Have a nice weekend everyone..
> View attachment 4887175


Beautiful picture!


----------



## balen.girl

l.ch. said:


> Beautiful picture!


Thank you dear..


----------



## gwendo25

Happy Saturday and a pop of colour with Felicie!!


----------



## 23adeline

Trio messenger is  officially going out today 



It’s so big that I could put my iPad Air 2 in the bigger pouch, or just put everything that I normally carrying around to the smaller bag alone


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

6 ring key holder and Punchy sneakers in action (FYI; I had parked when photo was taken, ofcourse. I don’t use my phone while driving!)


----------



## Scarlett67

My new to me 1992 Trocadero 30. I think I need the 27 as this seems a little big. I need to carry it a few more times before I decide.


----------



## GJ*

Ready to go shopping


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Metis & Trio Messenger


----------



## Sandra.AT

Long time no post ..so this was me right before I got into labor (during shopping) and this is me after 2 and 3 weeks since the birth of my baby girl ..my alma bb world tour was a present when I got pregnant therefore she has the hear sticker with "2020" ..maybe one day my little girl elena will use this bag


----------



## Scarlett67

Sandra.AT said:


> Long time no post ..so this was me right before I got into labor (during shopping) and this is me after 2 and 3 weeks since the birth of my baby girl ..my alma bb world tour was a present when I got pregnant therefore she has the hear sticker with "2020" ..maybe one day my little girl elena will use this bag


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sandra.AT said:


> Long time no post ..so this was me right before I got into labor (during shopping) and this is me after 2 and 3 weeks since the birth of my baby girl ..my alma bb world tour was a present when I got pregnant therefore she has the hear sticker with "2020" ..maybe one day my little girl elena will use this bag


Congratulations on you cute baby! And you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sac Plat PM in DE and its baby monogram Petit Sac Plat. Happy Family. And with the PSP RB.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat PM in DE and its baby monogram Petit Sac Plat. Happy Family. And with the PSP RB.
> View attachment 4887694
> View attachment 4887697


Wow! What a beautiful SP family!     love all your SP pics!!  
May I ask how the corners of the SP are holding? Any corner wear? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Wow! What a beautiful SP family!     love all your SP pics!!
> May I ask how the corners of the SP are holding? Any corner wear? Thanks a lot!


Thank you so much. 
I've had the SP PM for about 6 years and the corners are pristine IMO.
My PSPs have pristine corners so far as well.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sandra.AT said:


> Long time no post ..so this was me right before I got into labor (during shopping) and this is me after 2 and 3 weeks since the birth of my baby girl ..my alma bb world tour was a present when I got pregnant therefore she has the hear sticker with "2020" ..maybe one day my little girl elena will use this bag


Thank you for sharing your beautiful journey into motherhood, S ❤️ Congrats to you, your Alma BB & sweet baby girl, Elena!  Cheers


Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat PM in DE and its baby monogram Petit Sac Plat. Happy Family. And with the PSP RB.
> View attachment 4887694
> View attachment 4887697


Happy Saturday, SM. Love your mix of canvases & Rose Ballerine. Such a gorgeous SP collection!  Congrats


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you for sharing your beautiful journey into motherhood, S ❤ Congrats to you, your Alma BB & sweet baby girl, Elena!  Cheers
> 
> Happy Saturday, SM. Love your mix of canvases & Rose Ballerine. Such a gorgeous SP collection!  Congrats


Thank you!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat PM in DE and its baby monogram Petit Sac Plat. Happy Family. And with the PSP RB.
> View attachment 4887694
> View attachment 4887697


Gorgeous pic SM!


----------



## fyn72

Sandra.AT said:


> Long time no post ..so this was me right before I got into labor (during shopping) and this is me after 2 and 3 weeks since the birth of my baby girl ..my alma bb world tour was a present when I got pregnant therefore she has the hear sticker with "2020" ..maybe one day my little girl elena will use this bag


Congratulations!


----------



## mertron

Sandra.AT said:


> Long time no post ..so this was me right before I got into labor (during shopping) and this is me after 2 and 3 weeks since the birth of my baby girl ..my alma bb world tour was a present when I got pregnant therefore she has the hear sticker with "2020" ..maybe one day my little girl elena will use this bag



Wow! You look amazing, congratulations on your beautiful baby girl!

I am 7 months pregnant and my two most recent LV purchases were made solely based on 1) versatility and 2) longevity as I too am hopeful my baby girl will one day cherish and carry them as “heirlooms”!


----------



## baghabitz34

Sandra.AT said:


> Long time no post ..so this was me right before I got into labor (during shopping) and this is me after 2 and 3 weeks since the birth of my baby girl ..my alma bb world tour was a present when I got pregnant therefore she has the hear sticker with "2020" ..maybe one day my little girl elena will use this bag


Congratulations on your new baby!!


----------



## fyn72

Went for a drive up to Tambourine Mountain for lunch, just left before a storm rolled in


----------



## EmmJay

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Monogram Bumbag  ❤
> 
> View attachment 4881015


Love this on you.


----------



## EmmJay

dionneasc said:


> Finally got my first bandeau and had to share it with the bun. Now to decide which bag to dress up
> 
> View attachment 4883821


Adorable!


----------



## EmmJay

chalintorn said:


> View attachment 4887220
> 
> Add pearl strap to my mini dauphine


Yes ma’am.


----------



## EmmJay

Crafty speedy with CC brooch.


----------



## missconvy

Pochette on the way to watch hubby play tennis


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy BB Ink is taking over the turn to go out from Trio messenger.


----------



## SakuraSakura

#basic


----------



## HavPlenty

Sandra.AT said:


> Long time no post ..so this was me right before I got into labor (during shopping) and this is me after 2 and 3 weeks since the birth of my baby girl ..my alma bb world tour was a present when I got pregnant therefore she has the hear sticker with "2020" ..maybe one day my little girl elena will use this bag


I really love the outfit with the croisette and scarf. Congrats on the new little bundle of joy! Your snap back is phenomenal!


----------



## Bumbles

EmmJay said:


> Crafty speedy with CC brooch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888502


I love how this speedy LE is in 25. I wish they would make more in this size or make both 25 and 30 for us to choose what suits us best!


----------



## Loriad

EmmJay said:


> Crafty speedy with CC brooch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888502


What a fabulous look!


----------



## balen.girl

Happy Monday everyone..


----------



## Bella_L

Sunday funday...Métis out and about


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> Long time no post ..so this was me right before I got into labor (during shopping) and this is me after 2 and 3 weeks since the birth of my baby girl ..my alma bb world tour was a present when I got pregnant therefore she has the hear sticker with "2020" ..maybe one day my little girl elena will use this bag


Congrats for your baby girl. I was asking me when I will read you again on TPF. I wish you lot of happiness with your daughter, this is the beautiful gift of the life


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy BB Ink is going out


----------



## Jordyaddict

At the new Forest


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Lol perfect timing. How did my UPS guy know it was Monogram Monday?


----------



## LouisV76

waiting in the office


----------



## BowieFan1971

Not going out today, but got her out to give her some TLC.


----------



## Oni_

Just got this Louis Vuitton mini Noe from a local Toronto consignment store over the weekend for a STEAL!!!! Like seriously, I'm convinced they mis-priced it. My fiancé fixes up my bags as a hobby (lol thats him in the picture background humouring me), so he's already hard at work refurbishing it.  The leather base already looks soooo much better than it does in this picture. I'm in love (with the bag and him lol).


----------



## boyoverboard

Not so much “in action”, because I’m not finding myself using my bags as much, during this time it’s more about SLGs. However, I couldn’t resist snapping a pic of a couple of my other favourite Murakami pieces now that I’ve brought the Multicolore cosmetic back into my collection.


----------



## mdcx

GJ* said:


> Ready to go shopping
> View attachment 4887539


I love your outfit! Very chic.


----------



## mdcx

Sandra.AT said:


> Long time no post ..so this was me right before I got into labor (during shopping) and this is me after 2 and 3 weeks since the birth of my baby girl ..my alma bb world tour was a present when I got pregnant therefore she has the hear sticker with "2020" ..maybe one day my little girl elena will use this bag


Aww, enjoy your baby! Everything looks wonderful!


----------



## Scarlett67

Still on the fence about this Trocadero 30 but I’m really thinking that I love it. Too big or no?? 
P


----------



## Loriad

Scarlett67 said:


> Still on the fence about this Trocadero 30 but I’m really thinking that I love it. Too big or no??
> P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889976


Not too big! I think we all need bags of different sizes for different things!


----------



## balen.girl

First time wearing my MPA, and it bring me luck..!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Taking Miss Alma out!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Feeling dressy for work today.
lv belt, my adjustable thick strap with clapton bag


----------



## 23adeline

I need something bright after a few days of black and black/grey bags


----------



## Gatorgirl45

HeartMyMJs said:


> Taking Miss Alma out!
> 
> View attachment 4889994


Did you get the Minnie keychain from Etsy?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Gatorgirl45 said:


> Did you get the Minnie keychain from Etsy?


Hi, the seller used to have a store on Etsy but now has her own website.  I'll dm you.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Denim Sac Plat today !!


----------



## Sunshine mama

HeartMyMJs said:


> Taking Miss Alma out!
> 
> View attachment 4889994


Love your charm!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dmurphy1 said:


> Denim Sac Plat today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890449


Love this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Speedy BB Ink is going out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889370


I love your shirt!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this!


Thank you, one of my favorites  !!


----------



## RT1

Dmurphy1 said:


> Denim Sac Plat today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890449


This is really nice.
beautiful and the charm makes it perfection!


----------



## Dmurphy1

RT1 said:


> This is really nice.
> beautiful and the charm makes it perfection!


Thank you, this bag is like a old comfy pair of jeans !!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sunshine mama said:


> Love your charm!


Thank you!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Scarlett67 said:


> Still on the fence about this Trocadero 30 but I’m really thinking that I love it. Too big or no??
> P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889976


Love it on you, size is perfect.


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> Denim Sac Plat today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890449


I really like the look of this one a lot — especially paired with that charm .  I didn’t know they made a sac plat in denim — love it.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> I really like the look of this one a lot — especially paired with that charm .  I didn’t know they made a sac plat in denim — love it.


Thank you so much !!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My 2 SLGs trying to get some light.


----------



## eena1230

EmmJay said:


> Crafty speedy with CC brooch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888502


Just  beautiful


----------



## EmmJay

HeartMyMJs said:


> Taking Miss Alma out!
> 
> View attachment 4889994


Miss Alma and Miss Minnie


----------



## EmmJay

Bumbles said:


> I love how this speedy LE is in 25. I wish they would make more in this size or make both 25 and 30 for us to choose what suits us best!





Loriad said:


> What a fabulous look!





eena1230 said:


> Just  beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## RT1

Sunshine mama said:


> My 2 SLGs trying to get some light.
> View attachment 4890622


Love this, SM.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sunshine mama said:


> My 2 SLGs trying to get some light.
> View attachment 4890622


Wow !!! Beyond gorgeous !!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

EmmJay said:


> Miss Alma and Miss Minnie


Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> I love your shirt!


Thanks ! I love it too, the material is very comfortable


----------



## 23adeline

The original strap for this Twist MM is slightly too long for me, so I’m using this adjustable Reverse Mono strap


----------



## Sunshine mama

RT1 said:


> Love this, SM.


Thank you!



Dmurphy1 said:


> Wow !!! Beyond gorgeous !!!!


Thank you!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Small monogram family gathering - waiting together inside for good weather outside!


----------



## ILOVENOVA

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Small monogram family gathering - waiting together inside for good weather outside!
> View attachment 4891100


They all look very nice together.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

ILOVENOVA said:


> They all look very nice together.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Jordyaddict

in the Woods and got caught in a heavy down pour  ☔️ on a dog walk


----------



## Kitty157

ditzydi said:


> Yep!  It’s great!  I’m tempted to go buy a poofball pocketbac holder.  So it would look like a cute accessory.  . Here’s a closeup of it.
> View attachment 4879541
> 
> Looks awesome on you. I can’t bring myself to spend over $1000 Canadian on a strap so it was great to find an alternative.


----------



## Chanel923

Capucines BB in Galet (aka Pebble) on the way to work.  Love this color.


----------



## EmmJay

Speedy BB Ink and CC brooch


----------



## Vevy

Chanel923 said:


> Capucines BB in Galet (aka Pebble) on the way to work.  Love this color.



I love your Capucines, such an elegant color!


----------



## Vevy

EmmJay said:


> Speedy BB Ink and CC brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891484



Beautiful! Love the polka dots


----------



## Kdiamond55

EmmJay said:


> Speedy BB Ink and CC brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891484



OMG! I love everything about your outfit! Cool factor at 10 million.


----------



## Chanel923

Vevy said:


> I love your Capucines, such an elegant color!


Thank you.  I’m waiting to add an Alma BB in Galet also but stock doesn’t look too good.  It is always out.


----------



## Vevy

Sandra.AT said:


> Long time no post ..so this was me right before I got into labor (during shopping) and this is me after 2 and 3 weeks since the birth of my baby girl ..my alma bb world tour was a present when I got pregnant therefore she has the hear sticker with "2020" ..maybe one day my little girl elena will use this bag



Beautiful bags and outfits and your baby is adorable


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EmmJay said:


> Speedy BB Ink and CC brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891484


There’s no bag out there that you couldn’t style wonderfully, EJ! Love it & congrats


----------



## Venessa84

I can’t get enough of this capucines and that Mac and cheese is the best I’ve ever had


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> I can’t get enough of this capucines and that Mac and cheese is the best I’ve ever had
> 
> View attachment 4891888


Simply wow!!!


----------



## ditzydi

Chanel923 said:


> Thank you.  I’m waiting to add an Alma BB in Galet also but stock doesn’t look too good.  It is always out.


I got mine by calling a store that showed availability on the website and luckily they shipped it me.  Currently these are the two stores that show availability.


----------



## mcmrks

Sandra.AT said:


> (...) my little girl elena (...)




what a beautiful pic together with her mother. 

ich gratuliere dir ganz herzlich und bin sicher, dass die kleine einmal so schön werden wird wie ihre mutter.
abgesehen davon, dass die uhren jetzt anders ticken, ist es doch das beste, was man bekommen kann.
grüß bitte den vater ganz herzlich und genießt die zeit ... aber das hast du bestimmt schon oft gehört.


----------



## luvspurses

Venessa84 said:


> It’s a beautiful day to bring out this capucines
> 
> View attachment 4878364


love the color on this cappucines! may i ask what the name of it is?


----------



## Vevy

Chanel923 said:


> Thank you.  I’m waiting to add an Alma BB in Galet also but stock doesn’t look too good.  It is always out.



Keep trying and good luck!


Venessa84 said:


> I can’t get enough of this capucines and that Mac and cheese is the best I’ve ever had
> 
> View attachment 4891888



Beautiful bag but that mac & cheese really caught my eye, LOL!


----------



## balen.girl

I can’t stop using my cloud..


----------



## EmmJay

Vevy said:


> Beautiful! Love the polka dots





Kdiamond55 said:


> OMG! I love everything about your outfit! Cool factor at 10 million.





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> There’s no bag out there that you couldn’t style wonderfully, EJ! Love it & congrats


Thank you! ❤️❤️


----------



## EmmJay

Empreinte OTG and CC brooch


----------



## 23adeline

Yesterday , Locky BB before going out to work 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Today Crafty Boite Chapeau , just reached home after work


----------



## M_Butterfly

EmmJay said:


> Empreinte OTG and CC brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892944


I adore this dress!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Quick lunch run with TP 26! Too cold to sit outside ...


----------



## nesia69

Getting ready to leave house.


----------



## Loriad

balen.girl said:


> I can’t stop using my cloud..
> View attachment 4892665


What a great life!!!


----------



## balen.girl

Loriad said:


> What a great life!!!


The ice coffee make my life sweeter.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

All my LVs love sweet things!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> All my LVs love sweet things!
> View attachment 4893295


Yummy!!  Xx


----------



## Sunshine mama

This coin card holder works for me non stop!


----------



## sunnybrii

Sunshine mama said:


> This coin card holder works for me non stop!
> View attachment 4893351


Yes, it’s so functional, handy & cute!!!


----------



## beachbabe90

2babies said:


> vuitton babylone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386134



this is a stunning bag!


----------



## sheepie123

Sunshine mama said:


> This coin card holder works for me non stop!
> View attachment 4893351


can you please share the name of the two black bags? They are cute.


----------



## balen.girl

Halloween is not always scary. Look at their happy faces..


----------



## Venessa84

luvspurses said:


> love the color on this cappucines! may i ask what the name of it is?



Thank you!! So not sure if this helpful. The tag says Pierre? I have no idea if that’s LV‘s color name. It’s an emerald green and has the abalone shell in lay for the LV. 



Vevy said:


> Keep trying and good luck!
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag but that mac & cheese really caught my eye, LOL!



Thank you!! That Mac and cheese though...


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> Simply wow!!!



Thank you so much Sunny!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

sunnybrii said:


> Yes, it’s so functional, handy & cute!!!


Thank you. I agree!


----------



## luvspurses

Venessa84 said:


> Thank you!! So not sure if this helpful. The tag says Pierre? I have no idea if that’s LV‘s color name. It’s an emerald green and has the abalone shell in lay for the LV.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! That Mac and cheese though...


thank you, it's beautiful!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Scarlett67 said:


> Congratulations!!!


 thank you so much


Sunshine mama said:


> Congratulations on you cute baby! And you look gorgeous!!!


 thank you so much 


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you for sharing your beautiful journey into motherhood, S ❤️ Congrats to you, your Alma BB & sweet baby girl, Elena!  Cheers


 thank you so much  I finally had time to post something


fyn72 said:


> Congratulations!


 thank you so much


mertron said:


> Wow! You look amazing, congratulations on your beautiful baby girl!
> 
> I am 7 months pregnant and my two most recent LV purchases were made solely based on 1) versatility and 2) longevity as I too am hopeful my baby girl will one day cherish and carry them as “heirlooms”!


 thank you and Congratulations to you too..I wear mostly smaller bags which can be carried crossbody or on the shoulder
Canvas is really great as I don't have to worry about my bag 


baghabitz34 said:


> Congratulations on your new baby!!


 thank you so much


HavPlenty said:


> I really love the outfit with the croisette and scarf. Congrats on the new little bundle of joy! Your snap back is phenomenal!


 thank you so much 


bbcerisette66 said:


> Congrats for your baby girl. I was asking me when I will read you again on TPF. I wish you lot of happiness with your daughter, this is the beautiful gift of the life


thank you so much since the app purseforum has been offline I didn‘t post anything more  It is easier with the app 


mdcx said:


> Aww, enjoy your baby! Everything looks wonderful!


 thank you so much 


Vevy said:


> Beautiful bags and outfits and your baby is adorable


 thank you so much 


mcmrks said:


> what a beautiful pic together with her mother.
> 
> ich gratuliere dir ganz herzlich und bin sicher, dass die kleine einmal so schön werden wird wie ihre mutter.
> abgesehen davon, dass die uhren jetzt anders ticken, ist es doch das beste, was man bekommen kann.
> grüß bitte den vater ganz herzlich und genießt die zeit ... aber das hast du bestimmt schon oft gehört.


 thank you so much  we really enjoy the time together as my husband has 1 month "papamonat" which was the best decision .


----------



## Sandra.AT

Elena me and my montaigne bb..I'm so happy I sold my montaigne mm canvas and mm noir as I really don't use larger bags anymore since I'm going out with my daughter and the stroller... There is no need for a big bag  my biggest bag is the alma pm and the brittany magnolia
Many Mothers told me I wouldn‘t use my bags anymore when I going out with the stroller or my daughter but I know I will always need a bag for my essentials


----------



## Sandra.AT

My favourite bag at the moment is my alma bb  yesterday I went to the cinema and my husband took care of our daughter and everything went well  so I'm happy that I still can have a normal social life


----------



## 23adeline

One whole day with Trio Messenger ::
Leaving to work 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Admiring it in office 


On my way home
	

		
			
		

		
	



Shopping in a quiet mall


----------



## Dmurphy1

Keeping cozy on this chilly Saturday  !! Hope everyone has a great weekend  !!


----------



## travelbliss

balen.girl said:


> Halloween is not always scary. Look at their happy faces..
> View attachment 4893613



So festive !! Happy Halloween !!


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> One whole day with Trio Messenger ::
> Leaving to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894030
> 
> Admiring it in office
> View attachment 4894031
> 
> On my way home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894032
> 
> Shopping in a quiet mall
> View attachment 4894034



Fabulous mod shots of this bag....!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

About to go out to get more candy...here’s my treat!


----------



## DrTootr

Happy Halloween everyone! Here's my latest LV SLG from the Game On collection...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sandra.AT said:


> Elena me and my montaigne bb..I'm so happy I sold my montaigne mm canvas and mm noir as I really don't use larger bags anymore since I'm going out with my daughter and the stroller... There is no need for a big bag  my biggest bag is the alma pm and the brittany magnolia
> Many Mothers told me I wouldn‘t use my bags anymore when I going out with the stroller or my daughter but I know I will always need a bag for my essentials
> 
> View attachment 4894028


Awwww. So precious!!!


----------



## balen.girl

travelbliss said:


> So festive !! Happy Halloween !!


Happy Halloween..!


----------



## bigverne28

DrTootr said:


> Happy Halloween everyone! Here's my latest LV SLG from the Game On collection...


Love your pics and always rocking the best nails!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Rocking my Métis on the black MPA strap for Halloween tonight!


----------



## DrTootr

bigverne28 said:


> Love your pics and always rocking the best nails!


Aww thanks @bigverne28 and you are too kind x


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Ombré Artsy


----------



## beachbabe90

Cattyyellow said:


> Excuse the messy office! Using my replaced PM in turtledove
> 
> View attachment 4865271


 Oh WOW! This is a really beautiful bag! Congratulations


----------



## Bumbles

DrTootr said:


> Happy Halloween everyone! Here's my latest LV SLG from the Game On collection...


Gorgeous! Thanks so much for sharing! Always love your shots.


----------



## Bumbles

Heading out before the rain sets in. Happy Sunday or Halloween all!


----------



## DrTootr

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous! Thanks so much for sharing! Always love your shots.


Aww cheers @Bumbles and loving your cute LV you just posted too darling x


----------



## travelbliss

Bumbles said:


> Heading out before the rain sets in. Happy Sunday or Halloween all!
> View attachment 4894462




LVoe this....missed out on this cutie.  Yours is gorgeous !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Bumbles said:


> Heading out before the rain sets in. Happy Sunday or Halloween all!
> View attachment 4894462


Love your Turenne !! I have the pm but it's adorable in this size !!


----------



## EmmJay

M_Butterfly said:


> I adore this dress!!


Thank you!


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> LVoe this....missed out on this cutie.  Yours is gorgeous !!


Thanks TB! I nearly returned it when I first bought it because nano/mini bags were new back then but I’m so glad I decided to keep it. I wish I had gotten the nano Dora but missed out. At least I got this little cutie!


----------



## Bumbles

Dmurphy1 said:


> Love your Turenne !! I have the pm but it's adorable in this size !!


Thank you!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Bumbles said:


> Heading out before the rain sets in. Happy Sunday or Halloween all!
> View attachment 4894462


This is soo cute!


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Fabulous mod shots of this bag....!!!!


Thanks dear, I think I’ve fall in love with this bag and will not give it away to my husband , maybe just lend it to him if he needs a bag


----------



## 23adeline

Petite Sac Plat is having some evening sunlight on a lazy Sunday


----------



## Sandra.AT

Girls night out with my victoire..this is the best bag for going out..my husband and his parents took care of my daughter


----------



## DrTootr

My latest Louis Vuitton Game On crew...


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

DrTootr said:


> My latest Louis Vuitton Game On crew...
> 
> View attachment 4894970


 ....  

L O V E   I T !!!


----------



## DrTootr

Glam80 said:


> ....
> 
> L O V E   I T !!!



Thanks so much @Glam80 I have one more piece from this collection to film for my unboxing for my Instagram and YouTube, so I will show it tomorrow x


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

DrTootr said:


> Thanks so much @Glam80 I have one more piece from this collection to film for my unboxing for my Instagram and YouTube, so I will show it tomorrow x


I have just checked your IG   ..very glamorous! I look forward to your next unboxing! Xx


----------



## DrTootr

Glam80 said:


> I have just checked your IG   ..very glamorous! I look forward to your next unboxing! Xx



Aww cheers @Glam80 you are too kind   and btw here is the link below to my YouTube unboxing for my GAME ON Card Holder, I just put it up x


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

DrTootr said:


> Aww cheers @Glam80 you are too kind   and btw here is the link below to my YouTube unboxing for my GAME ON Card Holder, I just put it up x



Love it! Subscribed!


----------



## DrTootr

Glam80 said:


> Love it! Subscribed!



A massive thanks @Glam80 and have a great Sunday


----------



## beachbabe90

23adeline said:


> Petite Sac Plat is having some evening sunlight on a lazy Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894890



I love the color!!


----------



## dionneasc

Finally got my hands on this nano


----------



## Sherlovely

My date to the car wash! Haha


----------



## bigverne28

DrTootr said:


> Aww cheers @Glam80 you are too kind   and btw here is the link below to my YouTube unboxing for my GAME ON Card Holder, I just put it up x



Just watched your YouTube video. I didn’t realise this piece was Epi leather which explains the price point. Great review. I may have to get this now!


----------



## DrTootr

bigverne28 said:


> Just watched your YouTube video. I didn’t realise this piece was Epi leather which explains the price point. Great review. I may have to get this now!


I am so happy to hear my video helped you @bigverne28 and please keep me posted if you get one too, I just love mine! And I'll start putting it in my SLG rotation and use it as of tomorrow


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

MsMarni said:


> Me and Ponthieu
> View attachment 4882042


Those shoes are fantastic as well.


----------



## bigverne28

DrTootr said:


> I am so happy to hear my video helped you @bigverne28 and please keep me posted if you get one too, I just love mine! And I'll start putting it in my SLG rotation and use it as of tomorrow


Yep. I'll be phoning CS tomorrow. Also subscribed to your channel.


----------



## leooh

First outing for nice mini!


----------



## Twillifly

Black Epi Dauphine MM. It took me forever to choose a bag, but have no regrets with this purchase. Initially bought the reverse monogram, but exchanged it a week later for this one.  Loving all things Dauphine these days.  1st LV purchase.


----------



## mdcx

DrTootr said:


> Happy Halloween everyone! Here's my latest LV SLG from the Game On collection...


So pretty, and your nails are amazing!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Rocking my NF as a work bag today!


----------



## DrTootr

bigverne28 said:


> Yep. I'll be phoning CS tomorrow. Also subscribed to your channel.


Good luck @bigverne28 and lmk when you get it! And thanks for subscribing, I'm still quite new to the whole YouTube thing so I really appreciate it lovely x


----------



## DrTootr

mdcx said:


> So pretty, and your nails are amazing!


Thank you so much @mdcx and have a wonderful day


----------



## bigverne28

DrTootr said:


> Good luck @bigverne28 and lmk when you get it! And thanks for subscribing, I'm still quite new to the whole YouTube thing so I really appreciate it lovely x


If you're new to posting YouTube videos I think you're doing a cracking job. Looking forward to your next unboxing!


----------



## evelyn_132

Just decorated my long kept nano nice with bandeau. Also had placed 2 d-rings with chain strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

evelyn_132 said:


> Just decorated my long kept nano nice with bandeau. Also had placed 2 d-rings with chain strap.
> 
> View attachment 4895626
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895627


Too cute for words! Love this bandeau with this bag, what a perfect combo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Petite Sac Plat is having some evening sunlight on a lazy Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894890


What a lovely bag, twin sis!!!


----------



## DrTootr

bigverne28 said:


> If you're new to posting YouTube videos I think you're doing a cracking job. Looking forward to your next unboxing!


You are too kind @bigverne28 and I will take that compliment graciously 

Btw my new unboxing and review YouTube video is up on my Game On Kirigami Pochette...


----------



## DrTootr

bigverne28 said:


> If you're new to posting YouTube videos I think you're doing a cracking job. Looking forward to your next unboxing!


And @bigverne28 and @Bumbles my third and final piece is unboxed on my Instagram Stories @DonnaHeartsBeauty finally! Welcome to my LV Game On family  the very cute Toiletry Pouch 26...


----------



## evelyn_132

Thank you! I like this bandeau too! 


Sunshine mama said:


> Too cute for words! Love this bandeau with this bag, what a perfect combo!


----------



## gwendo25

NeoNoe today.


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer Mini


----------



## 23adeline

This looks like a family photo of Daddy ,Mommy and a little girl


----------



## bigverne28

DrTootr said:


> And @bigverne28 and @Bumbles my third and final piece is unboxed on my Instagram Stories @DonnaHeartsBeauty finally! Welcome to my LV Game On family  the very cute Toiletry Pouch 26...
> 
> View attachment 4895679


I think this is a really useful set. Never thought to use it for tech stuff. Something else I may need to consider......


----------



## Bumbles

evelyn_132 said:


> Just decorated my long kept nano nice with bandeau. Also had placed 2 d-rings with chain strap.
> 
> View attachment 4895626
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895627


This is such a little cutie!


----------



## Bumbles

DrTootr said:


> And @bigverne28 and @Bumbles my third and final piece is unboxed on my Instagram Stories @DonnaHeartsBeauty finally! Welcome to my LV Game On family  the very cute Toiletry Pouch 26...
> 
> View attachment 4895679


Wow! This is definitely some eye candy for sure!  Thanks for sharing it with us @DrTootr! It’s all so cute and your YouTube videos and everything as simply stunning and very informative and helpful. I was going to pass on the collection but after watching it especially the Kirigami one I might have to add something to my collection. Lol but you know how getting things in Australia are! Always so super limited and hard so I have very little chance! So I will have to enjoy the collection thru you. Even clouds and nigo I lucked out because I didn’t preorder and was too slow! Oh well! I think I saw the turtle double phone pouch but I don’t know if that’s too masculine for me. For these special collections I prefer to get little slgs like you. My next item I definitely want is that nano keepall without the monkey from the men’s so we’ll see how that goes. Enjoy all your little goodies. They are all gems! Especially that channel AirPod one. Super cute!!


----------



## Mapoon

Bumbles said:


> Wow! This is definitely some eye candy for sure!  Thanks for sharing it with us @DrTootr! It’s all so cute and your YouTube videos and everything as simply stunning and very informative and helpful. I was going to pass on the collection but after watching it especially the Kirigami one I might have to add something to my collection. Lol but you know how getting things in Australia are! Always so super limited and hard so I have very little chance! So I will have to enjoy the collection thru you. Even clouds and nigo I lucked out because I didn’t preorder and was too slow! Oh well! I think I saw the turtle double phone pouch but I don’t know if that’s too masculine for me. For these special collections I prefer to get little slgs like you. My next item I definitely want is that nano keepall without the monkey from the men’s so we’ll see how that goes. Enjoy all your little goodies. They are all gems! Especially that channel AirPod one. Super cute!!


OMG im so tempted again.....rethinking the black zippy coin again..haiz...


----------



## travelbliss

DrTootr said:


> Aww cheers @Glam80 you are too kind   and btw here is the link below to my YouTube unboxing for my GAME ON Card Holder, I just put it up x




Wonderful video !! packaging is perfect (that tissue paper !!! ) , and I think the card holder will be the hardest to get.  Congrats on yours.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

This looks pretty on its own but it’s quite bulky & heavy when carried


----------



## SLI1

LV Bloomsbury PM strolled to the polls with me.


----------



## 23adeline

LV Arch bag is going out to work


----------



## leooh

lunch with capucines bb


----------



## Iamminda

leooh said:


> lunch with capucines bb



Love this little beauty of yours, leooh


----------



## 23adeline

November unboxing -Part 1
Bella in Galet. Received it one day earlier than expected.
I chose Galet because I’d returned my W Tote in Galet and Speedy Empreinte in similar colour.



	

		
			
		

		
	
There is no pocket in the bag
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
And it’s slightly see-thru at the monogram perforations


The round coin purse is bigger than the MPA’s as cards could fit in


The made in France stamping is quite blurry


The MOD


----------



## 23adeline

Size comparison with LV Arch , Bella is slightly bigger that Arch bag


----------



## boyoverboard

My baby boy relaxing after being so good at the vets, for his booster jag.  I attached my Wapity to my Beaubourg using an LV clip (forget the exact item name!) and it’s so handy, I’m using it to keep an extra bottle of hand sanitiser. I saw someone else (either here or on Instagram!) do this and thought it was such a great idea.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Babywipes are perfect for cleaning leather lv bags concerning colour transfer. 
Now I can wear my LV new wave mm with dark Jeans and leathrr clothes and clean it afterwards.


----------



## DrTr

boyoverboard said:


> My baby boy relaxing after being so good at the vets, for his booster jag.  I attached my Wapity to my Beaubourg using an LV clip (forget the exact item name!) and it’s so handy, I’m using it to keep an extra bottle of hand sanitiser. I saw someone else (either here or on Instagram!) do this and thought it was such a great idea.
> 
> View attachment 4896640
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896641


Love both your LV pieces, but your baby boy!! What a sweetie


----------



## EmmJay

Multicolore Shirley with Crafty Speedy strap.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

DrTootr said:


> And @bigverne28 and @Bumbles my third and final piece is unboxed on my Instagram Stories @DonnaHeartsBeauty finally! Welcome to my LV Game On family  the very cute Toiletry Pouch 26...
> 
> View attachment 4895679



These are all so cool!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

EmmJay said:


> Multicolore Shirley with Crafty Speedy strap.
> 
> View attachment 4896691



Like your AirMax sneakers!!!


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Multicolore Shirley with Crafty Speedy strap.
> 
> View attachment 4896691


as always wowza!!  You make high fashion out of Jordan’s and other sneakers and LV like no one else!!!  Love it


----------



## Loriad

EmmJay said:


> Multicolore Shirley with Crafty Speedy strap.
> 
> View attachment 4896691


Love your pictures and your style!


----------



## 19flowers

23adeline said:


> November unboxing -Part 1
> Bella in Galet. Received it one day earlier than expected.
> I chose Galet because I’d returned my W Tote in Galet and Speedy Empreinte in similar colour.
> View attachment 4896540
> View attachment 4896542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no pocket in the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it’s slightly see-thru at the monogram perforations
> View attachment 4896544
> 
> The round coin purse is bigger than the MPA’s as cards could fit in
> View attachment 4896545
> 
> The made in France stamping is quite blurry
> View attachment 4896543
> 
> The MOD
> View attachment 4896550
> View attachment 4896551
> View attachment 4896552
> View attachment 4896553
> View attachment 4896554


love this and it looks great on you - congrats!


----------



## baghabitz34

EmmJay said:


> Multicolore Shirley with Crafty Speedy strap.
> 
> View attachment 4896691


 The sneakers


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> And @bigverne28 and @Bumbles my third and final piece is unboxed on my Instagram Stories @DonnaHeartsBeauty finally! Welcome to my LV Game On family  the very cute Toiletry Pouch 26...
> 
> View attachment 4895679


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> November unboxing -Part 1
> Bella in Galet. Received it one day earlier than expected.
> I chose Galet because I’d returned my W Tote in Galet and Speedy Empreinte in similar colour.
> View attachment 4896540
> View attachment 4896542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no pocket in the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it’s slightly see-thru at the monogram perforations
> View attachment 4896544
> 
> The round coin purse is bigger than the MPA’s as cards could fit in
> View attachment 4896545
> 
> The made in France stamping is quite blurry
> View attachment 4896543
> 
> The MOD
> View attachment 4896550
> View attachment 4896551
> View attachment 4896552
> View attachment 4896553
> View attachment 4896554


This is gorgeous!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Voting DONE !!


----------



## RT1

Sunshine mama said:


> This is gorgeous!!


I totally agree with SM....this is superb!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dmurphy1 said:


> Voting DONE !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896800


You look gorgeous!


----------



## RT1

Dmurphy1 said:


> Voting DONE !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896800


Good for you.  
You look stunning in your boots and beautiful jacket.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sunshine mama said:


> You look gorgeous!


Thank you !! Turning the bigg 60 in a few weeks, MORTIFIED


----------



## Dmurphy1

RT1 said:


> Good for you.
> You look stunning in your boots and beautiful jacket.


Thanks so much !!!


----------



## Kdiamond55

boyoverboard said:


> My baby boy relaxing after being so good at the vets, for his booster jag.  I attached my Wapity to my Beaubourg using an LV clip (forget the exact item name!) and it’s so handy, I’m using it to keep an extra bottle of hand sanitiser. I saw someone else (either here or on Instagram!) do this and thought it was such a great idea.
> 
> View attachment 4896640
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896641



What a good boy!


----------



## Kdiamond55

23adeline said:


> Size comparison with LV Arch , Bella is slightly bigger that Arch bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896555
> View attachment 4896556



Love the idea of putting hand sanitizer in the little pouch! Great idea! And that bag is amazing.


----------



## RT1

Dmurphy1 said:


> Thank you !! Turning the bigg 60 in a few weeks, MORTIFIED


Age is only a number, don't let it bother you!     
You look fantastic and happy!    Enjoy being you and embrace it!


----------



## Dmurphy1

RT1 said:


> Age is only a number, don't let it bother you!
> You look fantastic and happy!    Enjoy being you and embrace it!
> 
> Thanks for the good advice  !!


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> Voting DONE !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896800


I love your jacket — you look fabulous


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> I love your jacket — you look fabulous


Thanks so much Minda !!


----------



## SLI1

EmmJay said:


> Multicolore Shirley with Crafty Speedy strap.
> 
> View attachment 4896691


I love the whole outfit, especially the shoes!


----------



## luxurylucy

Bumbles said:


> Heading out before the rain sets in. Happy Sunday or Halloween all!
> View attachment 4894462


What is this bag?


----------



## Sherbear15

At the polls!


----------



## Loriad

Dmurphy1 said:


> Thank you !! Turning the bigg 60 in a few weeks, MORTIFIED


You look fantastic! Never would have guessed it!


----------



## DrTootr

Bumbles said:


> Wow! This is definitely some eye candy for sure!  Thanks for sharing it with us @DrTootr! It’s all so cute and your YouTube videos and everything as simply stunning and very informative and helpful. I was going to pass on the collection but after watching it especially the Kirigami one I might have to add something to my collection. Lol but you know how getting things in Australia are! Always so super limited and hard so I have very little chance! So I will have to enjoy the collection thru you. Even clouds and nigo I lucked out because I didn’t preorder and was too slow! Oh well! I think I saw the turtle double phone pouch but I don’t know if that’s too masculine for me. For these special collections I prefer to get little slgs like you. My next item I definitely want is that nano keepall without the monkey from the men’s so we’ll see how that goes. Enjoy all your little goodies. They are all gems! Especially that channel AirPod one. Super cute!!


Thanks so much @Bumbles I really appreciate all your sweet words   

I can relate to you regarding Australia, things were much tougher to get as it seemed we got less pieces with a lot of people wanting the same or limited edition items. I will cross my fingers for you that you might be able to get the Kirigami, please keep me posted on what happens and how you go. I am missing Australia so much, it will be my first year in over a decade I can't come home for Christmas.

I haven't seen the nano keepall with the monkey as yet, so I'll search online so I can see what it looks like, although I'm sure you will rock it well!

Cheers also for the kind feedback on my YouTube videos, I've actually just posted my final unboxing to YouTube now featuring my Toiletry Pouch 26, here's the link below x


----------



## DrTootr

Love_N_Lune said:


> These are all so cool!


Thanks @Love_N_Lune this Game On collection is such a fun one x


----------



## DrTootr

travelbliss said:


> Wonderful video !! packaging is perfect (that tissue paper !!! ) , and I think the card holder will be the hardest to get.  Congrats on yours.



Thanks very much @travelbliss and I reckon you might be spot on re the card holder, I feel really lucky I could grab it as it was the only one they got in for the pre launch here in Dubai.

Also I am SO with you on that tissue paper, I loved it so much that I could not throw it away so I have saved all the Game On tissue paper and made my very own DIY LV roll   ...in my photo it's that thing on the left side of my pic!


----------



## DrTootr

And took this combo out for a spin today, mixing my very old, but still much loved, Monogram Multicolore Speedy with the white medium pouch of my Game On Kirigami today. It's kinda cute to see these two white LV monograms together


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

DrTootr said:


> And took this combo out for a spin today, mixing my very old, but still much loved, Monogram Multicolore Speedy with the white medium pouch of my Game On Kirigami today. It's kinda cute to see these two white LV monograms together
> 
> View attachment 4897003


Love it! Congrats to having both prints


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Tuesday everyone! I was waiting for this packaging to pick up my goodies. I went a little extra by matching my Palm Springs lol


----------



## 1LV




----------



## 23adeline

Kdiamond55 said:


> Love the idea of putting hand sanitizer in the little pouch! Great idea! And that bag is amazing.





19flowers said:


> love this and it looks great on you - congrats!





Sunshine mama said:


> This is gorgeous!!





RT1 said:


> I totally agree with SM....this is superb!


Thanks all 
I’m officially using it today


----------



## CoCoBelle

My co-pilots today! Happy Voting!


----------



## RT1

23adeline said:


> Thanks all
> I’m officially using it today
> View attachment 4897307
> View attachment 4897308
> View attachment 4897309


This is so gorgeous!!!
How do you like it so far?


----------



## fyn72

Pulled out the Azur print pieces today love it with pink


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Taking my NF in de to work today!


----------



## DrTootr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love it! Congrats to having both prints


Hey and cheers @MyBelongs to Louis  

Also congrats on your Game On pieces and isn't the packaging the cutest for this collection x


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Taking my NF in de to work today!
> View attachment 4897403
> 
> View attachment 4897402


 We are bag twins today!  
I went to get my nails done before the lockdown kicks in tomorrow..


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone! I was waiting for this packaging to pick up my goodies. I went a little extra by matching my Palm Springs lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897226


Congrats! You do EXTRA very well indeed!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Taking my NF in de to work today!
> View attachment 4897403
> 
> View attachment 4897402


WOW!!!!! Looks just soooo elegant paired with that scarf!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dmurphy1 said:


> Thank you !! Turning the bigg 60 in a few weeks, MORTIFIED


Mannnnnnnnnn! 
You look awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## 23adeline

RT1 said:


> This is so gorgeous!!!
> How do you like it so far?


Thanks! I love it, it’s so easy to get things in and out, ( of course , because there isn’t any flap or zipper ) and it’s very soft, light weight and it smells good , like BMW new car


----------



## Louisianna

EmmJay said:


> Multicolore Shirley with Crafty Speedy strap.
> 
> View attachment 4896691


Love your hole Outfit! So fresh!


----------



## Bubbles1987

my Metallic West Petite Maille at Rochambeau Ranch.  The artwork was made from luggage tags.  This was and one other walk were the only picture we allowed to take.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Glam80 said:


> We are bag twins today!
> I went to get my nails done before the lockdown kicks in tomorrow..
> View attachment 4897538


Indeed!!   
Love your bag charm and the round coin purse on the NF!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> WOW!!!!! Looks just soooo elegant paired with that scarf!!!


Thank you very much hun!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sunshine mama said:


> Mannnnnnnnnn!
> You look awesome!!!!!!!!


Thanks Sunshine Mama !! I really appreciate that.


----------



## sunnybrii

DrTootr said:


> And took this combo out for a spin today, mixing my very old, but still much loved, Monogram Multicolore Speedy with the white medium pouch of my Game On Kirigami today. It's kinda cute to see these two white LV monograms together
> 
> View attachment 4897003


Wow! Love both the prints!!!


----------



## Georgee girl

Bubbles1987 said:


> my Metallic West Petite Maille at Rochambeau Ranch.  The artwork was made from luggage tags.  This was and one other walk were the only picture we allowed to take.
> 
> View attachment 4897686


Very cool!


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone! I was waiting for this packaging to pick up my goodies. I went a little extra by matching my Palm Springs lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897226


Congrats! Can’t wait to see what u got!


----------



## sunnybrii

Dmurphy1 said:


> Voting DONE !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896800


U look fabulous & happy birthday month!!!


----------



## Kdiamond55

Bubbles1987 said:


> my Metallic West Petite Maille at Rochambeau Ranch.  The artwork was made from luggage tags.  This was and one other walk were the only picture we allowed to take.
> 
> View attachment 4897686


Wow! I’ve never seen that bag! Gorgeous!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> Babywipes are perfect for cleaning leather lv bags concerning colour transfer.
> Now I can wear my LV new wave mm with dark Jeans and leathrr clothes and clean it afterwards.


Ha ha !!! Baby wipes are perfect for cleaning bags ! You needed to have a baby to know that!!! Already slim


----------



## Dmurphy1

Glam80 said:


> We are bag twins today!
> I went to get my nails done before the lockdown kicks in tomorrow..
> View attachment 4897538


Recently purchased this bag as well, I feel like it's spoiling me from my other bags lol !! So easy to carry, fits everything and then some, no worries of staining the handles either !!


----------



## EmmJay

Love_N_Lune said:


> Like your AirMax sneakers!!!





DrTr said:


> as always wowza!!  You make high fashion out of Jordan’s and other sneakers and LV like no one else!!!  Love it





Loriad said:


> Love your pictures and your style!





baghabitz34 said:


> The sneakers





SLI1 said:


> I love the whole outfit, especially the shoes!





Louisianna said:


> Love your hole Outfit! So fresh!


Thank you all very much! ❤️❤️


----------



## Venessa84

Technically not LV but these beautiful flowers came from my favorite of all time LV CA


----------



## 23adeline

Still using Bella today


----------



## balen.girl

The youngest in the family. Nano Noe and friends..


----------



## Bumbles

DrTootr said:


> And took this combo out for a spin today, mixing my very old, but still much loved, Monogram Multicolore Speedy with the white medium pouch of my Game On Kirigami today. It's kinda cute to see these two white LV monograms together
> 
> View attachment 4897003


Gorgeous and stunning eye candy! Love it


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> The youngest in the family. Nano Noe and friends..
> View attachment 4898154


A very cute trio!


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> A very cute trio!


Thank you dear..


----------



## nesia69

Does it fit?


----------



## LouisV76

first day out


----------



## l.ch.

boyoverboard said:


> My baby boy relaxing after being so good at the vets, for his booster jag.  I attached my Wapity to my Beaubourg using an LV clip (forget the exact item name!) and it’s so handy, I’m using it to keep an extra bottle of hand sanitiser. I saw someone else (either here or on Instagram!) do this and thought it was such a great idea.
> 
> View attachment 4896640
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896641


I wish the wapity was still available....


----------



## RT1

23adeline said:


> Still using Bella today
> View attachment 4898093
> View attachment 4898094


So beautiful on you!


----------



## KoalaXJ

It’s almost Friday!!


----------



## Kellyd

l.ch. said:


> I wish the wapity was still available....


I do too.  I'll have to resort to buying one from other sources and pay too much like I did recently for the Multicartes.


----------



## Chanel923

LouisV76 said:


> first day out


So pretty!


----------



## Chanel923

PM for the day.


----------



## LouisV76

Chanel923 said:


> So pretty!


thank you!


----------



## DrTootr

Today's LV Crew...


----------



## DrTootr

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous and stunning eye candy! Love it


Cheers @Bumbles


----------



## DrTootr

sunnybrii said:


> Wow! Love both the prints!!!


Thanks @sunnybrii and I'm with you


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

New reveal of my bandeau!


----------



## DrTootr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> New reveal of my bandeau!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898572
> View attachment 4898571


So cute, congrats @MyBelongs to Louis x


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

DrTootr said:


> Today's LV Crew...
> 
> View attachment 4898502


How fun! Your print mixes are always amazing  TFS


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

DrTootr said:


> So cute, congrats @MyBelongs to Louis x


TY


----------



## DrTr

nesia69 said:


> Does it fit?


why not?  I love dressy/casual together. If you like it go for it!  Pink rocks anyway


----------



## LV2

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> New reveal of my bandeau!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898572
> View attachment 4898571


This bandeau is really pretty - congrats! Looking forward to see your "in action" pictures


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LV2 said:


> This bandeau is really pretty - congrats! Looking forward to see your "in action" pictures


Thanks hun! I love that it's such a great neutral. The grey tones with black and gold are unexpectedly nice. I think this modern mix of warm/cool tones is just brilliant. Happy end of week


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> I think pink looks great with orange.
> View attachment 4885644


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat PM in DE and its baby monogram Petit Sac Plat. Happy Family. And with the PSP RB.
> View attachment 4887694
> View attachment 4887697


Both are Lovely.


----------



## 23adeline

RT1 said:


> So beautiful on you!


Thanks dear!


----------



## 23adeline

November unboxing part 2::
Alma BB metallic Rose Pale




	

		
			
		

		
	
Comparison with another Alma BB that I’m using today 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
The shoulder strap of the blue Alma BB is slightly longer 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The lining of blue Alma is cotton fabric , whereas lining of pink Alma is alcantara


----------



## LV2

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks hun! I love that it's such a great neutral. The grey tones with black and gold are unexpectedly nice. I think this modern mix of warm/cool tones is just brilliant. Happy end of week


Do you think it will look good on Speedy Mon? Not too bright?
Have a nice day


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

My favourite coin card holder


----------



## beachbabe90

Sherlovely said:


> My date to the car wash! Haha



i love this shot! Perfect date haha!


----------



## DrTr

Glam80 said:


> My favourite coin card holder
> 
> View attachment 4899099


LOVE your blue mani and your blue card holder and blue Le Pliage!!!!!


----------



## sunnybrii

DrTootr said:


> Today's LV Crew...
> 
> View attachment 4898502


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

balen.girl said:


> The youngest in the family. Nano Noe and friends..
> View attachment 4898154


That’s the sweetest pic!!     Love your cuties!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

LouisV76 said:


> first day out


Stunning duo!  They’re just gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Chanel923 said:


> PM for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898385


Such a beautiful bag!   Love it!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

23adeline said:


> November unboxing part 2::
> Alma BB metallic Rose Pale
> View attachment 4898984
> View attachment 4898985
> View attachment 4898986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison with another Alma BB that I’m using today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoulder strap of the blue Alma BB is slightly longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898988
> 
> The lining of blue Alma is cotton fabric , whereas lining of pink Alma is alcantara
> View attachment 4898989
> View attachment 4898990


Both your new purchases are very beautiful!   Congrats on you two new girls, Bella and Alma!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Glam80 said:


> My favourite coin card holder
> 
> View attachment 4899099


Very glamorous!!!     Love your nails as well!
This is the coin card holder in cobalt blue, right? I’m considering it as well


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Very glamorous!!!     Love your nails as well!
> This is the coin card holder in cobalt blue, right? I’m considering it as well


Thank you hunYes, it's cobalt blue!   Highly recommended! It works like a mini wallet and it injects some colour!  X


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> The youngest in the family. Nano Noe and friends..
> View attachment 4898154


Love your whole fam!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Glam80 said:


> Thank you hunYes, it's cobalt blue!   Highly recommended! It works like a mini wallet and it injects some colour!  X


Thanks for your answer!  After seeing your pic, I feel like I need this coin card holder in my life!


----------



## xoTrisha

Out with my bum baby today


----------



## EmmJay

xoTrisha said:


> Out with my bum baby today
> View attachment 4899448


Love this look! ❤️


----------



## Bumbles

Glam80 said:


> My favourite coin card holder
> 
> View attachment 4899099


Yes that coin card is so pretty and I also love your longchamp!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Bumbles said:


> Yes that coin card is so pretty and I also love your longchamp!


Thank you @Bumbles!    Xx


----------



## balen.girl

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> That’s the sweetest pic!!     Love your cuties!


Thank you dear. Love your escale collection too..


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> Love your whole fam!!!


Thank you Sunshine Mama..


----------



## bigverne28

Glam80 said:


> My favourite coin card holder
> 
> View attachment 4899099


What a great pic. Love the coordinating nails. I have this cardholder in the blue lagoon and it’s become one of my favourite cardholders.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

bigverne28 said:


> What a great pic. Love the coordinating nails. I have this cardholder in the blue lagoon and it’s become one of my favourite cardholders.


Thank you Ahh...blue lagoon  ..these coin card holders are so beautiful and practical...I wish I could have them in all colours..


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LV2 said:


> Do you think it will look good on Speedy Mon? Not too bright?
> Have a nice day


Here you go:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I think it’s a lovely neutral. Happy Friday to you too ❤


----------



## bigverne28

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it’s a lovely neutral. Happy Friday to you too ❤


Gorgeous. I think it compliments the mono beautifully!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bigverne28 said:


> Gorgeous. I think it compliments the mono beautifully!


Thanks hun! Glad you like it  TGIF


----------



## saltgirl01

Dusting off this colorful beauty. Happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## travelbliss

saltgirl01 said:


> Dusting off this colorful beauty. Happy Friday everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899580



Wow !  The even patina on your Blanc Multicolore Priscilla is LVoely !!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

This little gem and I just returned from a trip to Orlando before hibernation season begins in earnest. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## balen.girl

Oops.. I did it again..


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> This little gem and I just returned from a trip to Orlando before hibernation season begins in earnest. Hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899738
> View attachment 4899739


So happy to see you enjoying your new PSM, Ali  Love it lounging poolside, you captured it perfectly. It’s such a relaxing picture x wish I was there!



balen.girl said:


> Oops.. I did it again..
> View attachment 4899797


 That’s awesome! Can’t wait to see what it is!!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> This little gem and I just returned from a trip to Orlando before hibernation season begins in earnest. Hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899738
> View attachment 4899739



So glad to hear you took this little cutie to Orlando — looks like a fun trip .


----------



## Iamminda

balen.girl said:


> Oops.. I did it again..
> View attachment 4899797



What a cute watch — love little Vivienne


----------



## balen.girl

Iamminda said:


> What a cute watch — love little Vivienne


Thank you Minda..


----------



## saltgirl01

travelbliss said:


> Wow !  The even patina on your Blanc Multicolore Priscilla is LVoely !!!


Thank you! I’m always paranoid of too much lotion on my hands. And now have to be careful of hand sanitizer as well


----------



## balen.girl

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> So happy to see you enjoying your new PSM, Ali  Love it lounging poolside, you captured it perfectly. It’s such a relaxing picture x wish I was there!
> 
> That’s awesome! Can’t wait to see what it is!!


Not from Game On collection, but something that I love and searched before.


----------



## 23adeline

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Both your new purchases are very beautiful!   Congrats on you two new girls, Bella and Alma!


Thanks dear


----------



## 23adeline

The colour of Alma BB is quite similar to my blouse but due to its metallic effect, it looks so different in pics


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it’s a lovely neutral. Happy Friday to you too ❤


Love this look!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> So happy to see you enjoying your new PSM, Ali  Love it lounging poolside, you captured it perfectly. It’s such a relaxing picture x wish I was there!


Thank you!  That was probably the only relaxing moment of the trip.  I thought my quarantine body wouldn't work anymore but we still managed to clock 12-22k steps per day. Congratulations on your beautiful new bandeau! Love the pics you've posted.



Iamminda said:


> So glad to hear you took this little cutie to Orlando — looks like a fun trip .


 Thank you M! It rested in the hotel room most of the time, since I didn't want it to get hot and sticky like I was in the 90 degree heat but it was a great bag for the airport. It holds more than I would have thought.  Happy weekend!


----------



## bfly




----------



## sunnybrii

This one has my !


----------



## DrTr

For SOME reason today  this is the LV calling to me when I CELEBRATE. Had her a few years, still love carrying her.


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> For SOME reason today  this is the LV calling to me when I CELEBRATE. Had her a few years, still love carrying her.
> View attachment 4900392


Gorgeous Lockme and nails .  Love seeing this beautiful Blue!


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous Lockme and nails .  Love seeing this beautiful Blue!


Thank you dear Iamminda!!  I love this blue LockMe. The leather is gorgeous and it carries so much and is so organized! Hope you are having a WONDERFUL day!!


----------



## Loriad

sunnybrii said:


> This one has my !
> View attachment 4900293


Omg u lucky lady!!! SO CUTE!


----------



## sunnybrii

Loriad said:


> Omg u lucky lady!!! SO CUTE!


Thx so much!!!


----------



## LV2

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it’s a lovely neutral. Happy Friday to you too ❤


Gorgeous   
Thank you, @MyBelongs to Louis, I admire your pictures, as always


----------



## 23adeline

November purchase  part 3::
I went to LV store to get this Capucines BB that I requested my CA to order about 3 weeks ago and tried MPA that my CA recommended and carefully chosen a piece to keep for me .






I think the MPA looks okay on me, so I bought it, partly as a support to my CA, and also I could use it if we are allowed to travel again 





This Taupe colour is more silver tone  than my Champagne color spring street , and I like my spring street more as it’s mixture of Vernis ,EPI & Monogram.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I brought my new Alma BB there
	

		
			
		

		
	





Too bad the store has not received any single piece of Game On item, their management said there will be delay of 1-2 weeks


----------



## Sunshine mama

sunnybrii said:


> This one has my !
> View attachment 4900293


Congrats! It's such a cute bag and what a lovely photo!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The other day, it was drizzling, but I wasn't worried with my epi leather. I was more worried that my sundae would get ruined.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

And now @Sunshine mama  you made me drool..   Have a lovely Sunday!  X


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glam80 said:


> And now @Sunshine mama  you made me drool..   Have a lovely Sunday!  X


Hahahah! Glad I could help!!!
You have a lovely Sunday too!!!


----------



## gwendo25

Sunday, funday with my Tuileries Besace!


----------



## NeLVoe

Playing around with my brandnew MWT Alma BB  I just love all those little details


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> For SOME reason today  this is the LV calling to me when I CELEBRATE. Had her a few years, still love carrying her.
> View attachment 4900392


Feeling blue


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Stellar PM


----------



## sunnybrii

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! It's such a cute bag and what a lovely photo!!!


@Sunshine mama You’re far too kind! Thx so much!


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTr said:


> For SOME reason today  this is the LV calling to me when I CELEBRATE. Had her a few years, still love carrying her.
> View attachment 4900392


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> For SOME reason today  this is the LV calling to me when I CELEBRATE. Had her a few years, still love carrying her.
> View attachment 4900392


So pretty!


----------



## aDistraction360

Took my felice pochette with me to celebrate a friend’s birthday tonight. It was my first indoor dining experience since covid started back in March!


----------



## gagabag

At work with me today...


----------



## cutemitt

MPA‘s large pochette and Rose clair strap out for some sun


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines BB is ready to go out
	

		
			
		

		
	




At car wash after work


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LV2 said:


> Gorgeous
> Thank you, @MyBelongs to Louis, I admire your pictures, as always


Welcome! Hope it helps in your decision
Thanks for appreciating my spur of the moment pics!


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day, it was drizzling, but I wasn't worried with my epi leather. I was more worried that my sundae would get ruined.
> View attachment 4900756


Ohhhh, pure eye candy! ❤


----------



## Vevy

gagabag said:


> At work with me today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901321


Very cute, love the panda charm! ❤


----------



## thewave1969

23adeline said:


> November purchase  part 3::
> I went to LV store to get this Capucines BB that I requested my CA to order about 3 weeks ago and tried MPA that my CA recommended and carefully chosen a piece to keep for me .
> View attachment 4900682
> View attachment 4900683
> 
> View attachment 4900684
> View attachment 4900685
> 
> I think the MPA looks okay on me, so I bought it, partly as a support to my CA, and also I could use it if we are allowed to travel again
> View attachment 4900692
> View attachment 4900693
> View attachment 4900689
> View attachment 4900690
> 
> This Taupe colour is more silver tone  than my Champagne color spring street , and I like my spring street more as it’s mixture of Vernis ,EPI & Monogram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900699
> 
> I brought my new Alma BB there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900703
> View attachment 4900705
> View attachment 4900704
> 
> Too bad the store has not received any single piece of Game On item, their management said there will be delay of 1-2 weeks


Congrats on your new pieces, especially the Capucines!!!


----------



## RVM

Eva & me


----------



## KathyN115

Where did you get that Panda charm?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

DrTr said:


> Love this look!


Thank you, dear DT ❤ Hope your new week is going well - happy Monday! 


Loriad said:


> Omg u lucky lady!!! SO CUTE!


+100! Congrats on scoring this beauty @sunnybrii ❤ True LVoe!!


----------



## hers4eva

Hi LV lovers 

My Shih Tzu boy got some gorgeous flower bows and he wanted me to share them with my LV key chain, as well as, all you lovely ladies here 
Wishing you all a wonderful Autumn 2020.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy makeup and monogram Monday


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> Hi LV lovers
> 
> My Shih Tzu boy got some gorgeous flower bows and he wanted me to share them with my LV key chain, as well as, all you lovely ladies here
> Wishing you all a wonderful Autumn 2020.


Awww your Shih Tzu is lucky indeed!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy makeup and monogram Monday
> View attachment 4901662


This is just soooo pretty!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vevy said:


> Ohhhh, pure eye candy! ❤


Thank you Vevy!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

gagabag said:


> At work with me today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901321


This is such a perfect pairing!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> This is just soooo pretty!!!


Thank you, my lovely friend 

I really enjoy your rose PSP’s adventures as well. Haha that bag is always up to something! Many thanks for sharing those fun pics with us. Nothing makes my day like seeing LV pink beauties in action ❤


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy makeup and monogram Monday
> View attachment 4901662


Such a pretty picture — love all the pink, love the heart chain


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Awww your Shih Tzu is lucky indeed!



You are so sweet  and we both thank you


----------



## Vevy

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy makeup and monogram Monday
> View attachment 4901662


So pretty! ❤


----------



## Venessa84

23adeline said:


> Capucines BB is ready to go out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901364
> View attachment 4901363
> 
> At car wash after work
> View attachment 4901369
> View attachment 4901370



Bag twins! I hope you’re loving yours as much as I love mine!!


----------



## 23adeline

Venessa84 said:


> Bag twins! I hope you’re loving yours as much as I love mine!!


I sure will, bag twins   
But I find that I have to be very careful when inserting the flap, in order not to get scratches on the glazing and the flower


----------



## 23adeline

thewave1969 said:


> Congrats on your new pieces, especially the Capucines!!!


Thanks dear !


----------



## 23adeline

Going out with Spring Street today 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The biggest pouch of Trio Messenger is perfect for my iPad Air and some documents


----------



## gagabag

Vevy said:


> Very cute, love the panda charm! ❤


Thanks dear!  



KathyN115 said:


> Where did you get that Panda charm?



Not sure if you were referring to my post..? It’s from Bottega Veneta


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy makeup and monogram Monday
> View attachment 4901662


Such a cute & pretty picture!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I’m so lucky to receive your sweet compliments, my LV friends - my Escale Cosmetic pouch and I thank you! 

@Iamminda Happy Monday, IM! Thank you for showing love to all the pinkness and girly ❤ in my pic. 


Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty picture — love all the pink, love the heart chain





Vevy said:


> So pretty! ❤





sunnybrii said:


> Such a cute & pretty picture!


----------



## fyn72

A pic of my Bond Street BB from my trip to the city on the weekend.


----------



## 23adeline

November purchase part 4 ::

This time I bought a tiny item
Game On Cube Coin Purse




Size comparison with mini Pochette of MPA
	

		
			
		

		
	



Going to use it to keep jewellery while at manicure salon, massage centre etc , besides as a collection


----------



## nesia69

fyn72 said:


> A pic of my Bond Street BB from my trip to the city on the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4901978
> View attachment 4901979



aww cute   Which bandeau is this?


----------



## l.ch.

23adeline said:


> November purchase  part 3::
> I went to LV store to get this Capucines BB that I requested my CA to order about 3 weeks ago and tried MPA that my CA recommended and carefully chosen a piece to keep for me .
> View attachment 4900682
> View attachment 4900683
> 
> View attachment 4900684
> View attachment 4900685
> 
> I think the MPA looks okay on me, so I bought it, partly as a support to my CA, and also I could use it if we are allowed to travel again
> View attachment 4900692
> View attachment 4900693
> View attachment 4900689
> View attachment 4900690
> 
> This Taupe colour is more silver tone  than my Champagne color spring street , and I like my spring street more as it’s mixture of Vernis ,EPI & Monogram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900699
> 
> I brought my new Alma BB there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900703
> View attachment 4900705
> View attachment 4900704
> 
> Too bad the store has not received any single piece of Game On item, their management said there will be delay of 1-2 weeks


The Capucines color is just amazing!


----------



## l.ch.

Today I used my V tote bb with  my monogram strap instead of the vachetta one that comes wir it. What do you think, yes or no?


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Felicie with the khaki strap..so comfortable! The Felicie chain is too long for me


----------



## chocolateolive

Handpainted my baby’s face on my Trousse 23 

Now I can literally never leave the house without her 

@houseofkkz for more pics ✌️


----------



## LittleStar88

chocolateolive said:


> Handpainted my baby’s face on my Trousse 23
> 
> Now I can literally never leave the house without her
> 
> @houseofkkz for more pics ✌



Wow! Beautiful work! I love it! And gorgeous pup!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A classic  today.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Perfect fall duo!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy makeup and monogram Monday
> View attachment 4901662


Pastel perfection!


----------



## sunnybrii

Sunshine mama said:


> A classic  today.
> View attachment 4902468


Beautiful shot & the black strap adds more flair!


----------



## Sunshine mama

sunnybrii said:


> Beautiful shot & the black strap adds more flair!


Thank you!


----------



## fyn72

l.ch. said:


> Today I used my V tote bb with  my monogram strap instead of the vachetta one that comes wir it. What do you think, yes or no?
> View attachment 4902259


A friend of mine wears hers with a mono strap and prefers it, I like it better too! It would've been good if they had the mono strap like the pallas bb.


----------



## l.ch.

fyn72 said:


> A friend of mine wears hers with a mono strap and prefers it, I like it better too! It would've been good if they had the mono strap like the pallas bb.


Thanks for your reply! It was the first time I used it with the mono strap and I like it too! I think I prefer it with the lighter vachetta strap in the summer.


----------



## 23adeline

Many LV items in action today,
 Kitan + Capucines BB + Trio Messenger bigger pouch + ballerina shoes + many SLG’s in Capucines BB
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
At bank for some banking work
	

		
			
		

		
	







My only 2 emerald green LV items


----------



## BBBagHag

Yesterday I dusted off my very first luxury bag! I can’t believe she is 15 years old!


----------



## starafter89

my babies in action


----------



## KoalaXJ

Christmas came early


----------



## 23adeline

My 2 Capucines BB, one has pearl and another one has abalone shell


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Jessihsia said:


> Christmas came early
> View attachment 4902989
> View attachment 4902990


How beautiful is that!     I’m in the Xmas mood now, thanks to you! Maybe I also need to get something from the GO collection


----------



## viewwing

23adeline said:


> My 2 Capucines BB, one has pearl and another one has abalone shell
> View attachment 4903134


You sure love your seafood! Lol!


----------



## yvesjilaurent

Took my bb out for their first brunch and a walk around downtown


----------



## EmmJay

Game on Felicie and Crafty Speedy strap.


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> November purchase part 4 ::
> 
> This time I bought a tiny item
> Game On Cube Coin Purse
> View attachment 4902037
> View attachment 4902038
> View attachment 4902039
> 
> Size comparison with mini Pochette of MPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902040
> 
> Going to use it to keep jewellery while at manicure salon, massage centre etc , besides as a collection
> View attachment 4902041



LVOe your shopping trips !!!


----------



## LittleStar88

EmmJay said:


> Game on Felicie and Crafty Speedy strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903228



Stunning! You need a fashion blog. You always look amazing!


----------



## KoalaXJ

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> How beautiful is that!     I’m in the Xmas mood now, thanks to you! Maybe I also need to get something from the GO collection


Thank you!! I think the pandemic got me more excited for holidays than ever. And yes you need to get something from Game On! It’s so pretty in person and definitely worth having it in your collection!


----------



## IntheOcean

23adeline said:


> Many LV items in action today,
> Kitan + Capucines BB + Trio Messenger bigger pouch + ballerina shoes + many SLG’s in Capucines BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902869
> View attachment 4902873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At bank for some banking work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902868
> 
> View attachment 4902870
> 
> View attachment 4902871
> 
> My only 2 emerald green LV items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902872


Beautiful shade of green! 


BBBagHag said:


> Yesterday I dusted off my very first luxury bag! I can’t believe she is 15 years old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902876


What a cute little charm! And the bag itself is really nice, too. 15 years is kinda sorta impressive!  PS. Lovely patina!


----------



## mdcx

EmmJay said:


> Game on Felicie and Crafty Speedy strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903228


Wow! This all looks fantastic on you! Your home is beautiful by the way.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

The pink obsession continues...


----------



## Kdiamond55

EmmJay said:


> Game on Felicie and Crafty Speedy strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903228


I can’t with you. You pull off the craziest combos flawlessly! I could never do it. Lol I agree with the other poster, you would totally rock a fashion blog.


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

EmmJay said:


> Crafty speedy with CC brooch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888502


Everything about this is fantastic. The pants, shoes, top, bag, effortless confidence. I’m here for it.


----------



## Mapoon

My cute bag combination last weekend to go pick up my item from LV   received some compliments from the staff as well..


----------



## Loriad

EmmJay said:


> Game on Felicie and Crafty Speedy strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903228


YES!


----------



## BagLadyT

EmmJay said:


> Game on Felicie and Crafty Speedy strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903228


----------



## aizCold17

This made me happy. Last piece on the store. ❤️


----------



## balen.girl

Collecting my 1st Game On..


----------



## 23adeline

viewwing said:


> You sure love your seafood! Lol!


Yes Yes


----------



## 23adeline

Eldest City Steamer Mini has been staying at home for quite a while, she needs to go out and get some sunlight


----------



## Bumbles

Jessihsia said:


> Christmas came early
> View attachment 4902989
> View attachment 4902990


What a gorgeous shot! Feels like Xmas already! Love it


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> The pink obsession continues...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903391
> View attachment 4903388


My pink bestie! Love all your pretty gorgeous goodies!


----------



## Sunshine mama

More pink! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
My RB PSP just hanging around, looking pretty.


----------



## EmmJay

LittleStar88 said:


> Stunning! You need a fashion blog. You always look amazing!


I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## EmmJay

mdcx said:


> Wow! This all looks fantastic on you! Your home is beautiful by the way.


Thank you so much!


----------



## EmmJay

LittleStar88 said:


> Stunning! You need a fashion blog. You always look amazing!





mdcx said:


> Wow! This all looks fantastic on you! Your home is beautiful by the way.





Kdiamond55 said:


> I can’t with you. You pull off the craziest combos flawlessly! I could never do it. Lol I agree with the other poster, you would totally rock a fashion blog.





GucciLouisFendiOhMy said:


> Everything about this is fantastic. The pants, shoes, top, bag, effortless confidence. I’m here for it.





Loriad said:


> YES!





BagLadyT said:


>


Thanks everyone! I posted various ways to wear this Felicie to Instagram reels.(https://www.instagram.com/reel/CHeDwlMnjJ1/?igshid=1wvdlw7mauryn)


----------



## nesia69

Taking my MPA for one of the last walk before my baby girl is due


----------



## LittleStar88

EmmJay said:


> Thanks everyone! I posted various ways to wear this Felicie to Instagram reels.(https://www.instagram.com/reel/CHeDwlMnjJ1/?igshid=1wvdlw7mauryn)



*following*

Love the sneakers by the way. Can you share the style?

EDIT: Nike Air Max?


----------



## Loriad

nesia69 said:


> Taking my MPA for one of the last walk before my baby girl is due
> View attachment 4903784


Adorable! Best wishes!!!


----------



## EmmJay

LittleStar88 said:


> *following*
> 
> Love the sneakers by the way. Can you share the style?
> 
> EDIT: Nike Air Max?


Thank you so much! Do you mind sending me a DM on Instagram so I can connect with you there and answer any additional questions you might have?


----------



## EmmJay

nesia69 said:


> Taking my MPA for one of the last walk before my baby girl is due
> View attachment 4903784


Best wishes for a healthy delivery and baby.


----------



## baghabitz34

nesia69 said:


> Taking my MPA for one of the last walk before my baby girl is due
> View attachment 4903784


Congrats and best wishes for a healthy delivery & baby!


----------



## Sunshine mama

nesia69 said:


> Taking my MPA for one of the last walk before my baby girl is due
> View attachment 4903784


You look adorable!
So many happy and wonder-filled times ahead for you…*congratulations!*


----------



## nesia69

Loriad said:


> Adorable! Best wishes!!!





EmmJay said:


> Best wishes for a healthy delivery and baby.





baghabitz34 said:


> Congrats and best wishes for a healthy delivery & baby!





Sunshine mama said:


> You look adorable!
> So many happy and wonder-filled times ahead for you…*congratulations!*


 Aww thank you ladies  I actually can’t wait to see her soon.


----------



## SakuraSakura

At a cafe...


----------



## DrTr

mdcx said:


> Wow! This all looks fantastic on you! Your home is beautiful by the way.


I second that EmmJay!  You style everything so beautifully!


----------



## DrTr

nesia69 said:


> Taking my MPA for one of the last walk before my baby girl is due
> View attachment 4903784


enjoy! Best wishes and how perfect to have your Pink strap MPA!  Likely a great bag as a new mom. Good health and joy!


----------



## LVFloridagirl

My 1st Speedy! Just picked her up yesterday. At the airport, waiting for takeoff.


----------



## LittleStar88

EmmJay said:


> Thank you so much! Do you mind sending me a DM on Instagram so I can connect with you there and answer any additional questions you might have?



Absolutely!


----------



## Mapoon

LVFloridagirl said:


> My 1st Speedy! Just picked her up yesterday. At the airport, waiting for takeoff.


Wow!!Enjoy! I havent heard the words airport, taking a plane/flight, taking off for a really long time!


----------



## Missydora

I love this bag so much has so much sentimental value.  Took it out of its dust bag today,  but no where to take her out to at the moment because we are still in lockdown. So I shall  admire her at home instead .


----------



## EmmJay

Game On Felicie


----------



## tlamdang08

Every day must have/ key pouch.


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Game on Felicie and Crafty Speedy strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903228


So cute with the matching  sneakers!!!


----------



## Iamminda

LVFloridagirl said:


> My 1st Speedy! Just picked her up yesterday. At the airport, waiting for takeoff.



Yay, you got your beautiful Speedy .  Have a great trip


----------



## nesia69

DrTr said:


> enjoy! Best wishes and how perfect to have your Pink strap MPA!  Likely a great bag as a new mom. Good health and joy!


Thank you   I think it is a perfect bag too and really like pink strap. 



EmmJay said:


> Game On Felicie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904192


You look stunning with Felicie  I am trying to convinced myself that this is a bag I really need but it is too small for my needs and it will likely stay on the shelves and being admired by me.


----------



## gwendo25

Packing up my Odeon PM today for an outing!


----------



## 23adeline

Bento BB & round coin purse at shopping mall and fitting room


----------



## EmmJay

nesia69 said:


> Thank you   I think it is a perfect bag too and really like pink strap.
> 
> 
> You look stunning with Felicie  I am trying to convinced myself that this is a bag I really need but it is too small for my needs and it will likely stay on the shelves and being admired by me.


Thank you, T!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> So cute with the matching  sneakers!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Vevy

SakuraSakura said:


> At a cafe...



Love the purple bag with the yellow charm


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Felicie in lockdown action...on my way to Costco..  Ps.My favourite "Grab & Go" bag


----------



## LV2

Glam80 said:


> Felicie in lockdown action...on my way to Costco..  Ps.My favourite "Grab & Go" bag
> View attachment 4904548


Gorgeous picture - love your matching nails


----------



## LV2

EmmJay said:


> Game On Felicie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904192


Love the whole look @EmmJay  
Decided to get this bag after seeing you


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LV2 said:


> Gorgeous picture - love your matching nails


+1!
You look fab @Glam80 Congrats on your new beauty ♥


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy FriYAY, LV friends!

  
Mission accomplished


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy FriYAY, LV friends!
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished
> 
> View attachment 4904586


Congrats!! B E A U T I F U L!  Happy FriYAY to you too! XX


----------



## Kdiamond55

23adeline said:


> Bento BB & round coin purse at shopping mall and fitting room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904405
> View attachment 4904406


What an unusual and fun piece! Love it!


----------



## Kdiamond55

gwendo25 said:


> Packing up my Odeon PM today for an outing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904371
> View attachment 4904373


It’s amazing how much the chain extender adds to the look of this bag! Beautiful!


----------



## gagabag

Out for a quick grocery run with this little guy


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glam80 said:


> Felicie in lockdown action...on my way to Costco..  Ps.My favourite "Grab & Go" bag
> View attachment 4904548


I love  the whole thing... everything about it!!!
Your nails,  your sweater,  and the bag, of course!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Sunshine mama said:


> I love  the whole thing... everything about it!!!
> Your nails,  your sweater,  and the bag, of course!


Thank you @Sunshine mama ! Xx


----------



## Bubbles1987

Game on for lunch!


----------



## balen.girl

Weekend = Playtime..


----------



## LaDolceLaria

Cattyyellow said:


> On my way out with my most used bag..Cluny bb in Epi.
> 
> I think I’ve cycled through all my bags the last couple of weeks. The only ones I haven’t used are my spring /summer bags (George’s bb in cream and Epi Alma’s in ivory and rose ballerine). And my cluny bb in mono (I’m waiting to use it in case they come out with the cream strap again). And I haven’t used my mono mini Deauville yet.
> 
> This thread really helped me make sure to use all of them as I’m trying to decide if I need to let go of a few.
> 
> View attachment 4882047


I am so drawn to the Cluny, especially Epi! Beautiful .


----------



## LaDolceLaria

Had to go into office today to direct a video shoot, so happy to wear my LV bandeau and use my Speedy.


----------



## Mapoon

Picked up my Noe pouch last week and have just received the d rings I ordered with the bag organiser. Converted it into a cross body bag with my Métis strap! Very understated bag and fits quite a bit! Have a good weekend all!


----------



## 23adeline

Kdiamond55 said:


> What an unusual and fun piece! Love it!


Thanks dear!


----------



## 23adeline

Mapoon said:


> Picked up my Noe pouch last week and have just received the d rings I ordered with the bag organiser. Converted it into a cross body bag with my Métis strap! Very understated bag and fits quite a bit! Have a good weekend all!


Yes, it fits more than Alma BB and it’s a very comfortable crossbody bag


----------



## Iamminda

balen.girl said:


> Weekend = Playtime..
> View attachment 4904952



What a cute picture — enjoy your weekend .


----------



## Cattyyellow

LaDolceLaria said:


> I am so drawn to the Cluny, especially Epi! Beautiful .


It really is. And such an under rated bag. I will never understand how it isn’t more popular


----------



## balen.girl

Iamminda said:


> What a cute picture — enjoy your weekend .


Thank you Minda.. My girls always ask for playground, so while waiting, I just taking pictures. Enjoy your weekend too dear..


----------



## Mapoon

gwendo25 said:


> Packing up my Odeon PM today for an outing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904371
> View attachment 4904373


I like the shoulder strap that you have..may I ask if that’s from another bag?? I also got the Odeon PM and keen to look into a shorter strap. I got a Lacoste one (tri colour) as a back up at the outlet


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Bento BB & round coin purse at shopping mall and fitting room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904405
> View attachment 4904406


I love your bento bag. So pretty and such a unique piece! Very pretty


----------



## Bumbles

Glam80 said:


> Felicie in lockdown action...on my way to Costco..  Ps.My favourite "Grab & Go" bag
> View attachment 4904548


This is a stunning bag


----------



## Bumbles

Mapoon said:


> Picked up my Noe pouch last week and have just received the d rings I ordered with the bag organiser. Converted it into a cross body bag with my Métis strap! Very understated bag and fits quite a bit! Have a good weekend all!


Looks great! Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> I love your bento bag. So pretty and such a unique piece! Very pretty


Thanks dear!


----------



## Mapoon

Bumbles said:


> Looks great! Have a lovely weekend.


You too dear!!


----------



## 23adeline

My off day with MPA at hubby’s office 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I use Trio messenger to bring iPad, AirPods etc


----------



## nesia69

Taking my Alma for a shopping in a minute


----------



## 23adeline

Coffee break


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mapoon said:


> Picked up my Noe pouch last week and have just received the d rings I ordered with the bag organiser. Converted it into a cross body bag with my Métis strap! Very understated bag and fits quite a bit! Have a good weekend all!


Congrats! 
And you are totally tempting me!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Coffee break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905166


Cute picture! ooooooo! What's in the Starbucks box???


----------



## KoalaXJ

It’s a beautiful day here in Florida. Taking her out in the sun today 
	

		
			
		

		
	


Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Jessihsia said:


> It’s a beautiful day here in Florida. Taking her out in the sun today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905270
> Have a great weekend guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905269


...it is such a beautiful bag!   G O R G E O U S


----------



## EmmJay

LV2 said:


> Love the whole look @EmmJay
> Decided to get this bag after seeing you


Thank you!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Wearing my LV Laureate boots today! I thought these boots would make me look stumpy but once I wear them, they actually elongate my legs. I'm short by the way, 5'3".


----------



## MahoganyQT

I’m wearing my reverse double zip today.


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> My off day with MPA at hubby’s office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905119
> View attachment 4905120
> 
> I use Trio messenger to bring iPad, AirPods etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905123
> View attachment 4905125
> View attachment 4905126
> View attachment 4905127
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905122



Just the way you re-arranged the chain, plus the addition of that perfect charm makes this soooo much more gorgeous !!!


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute picture! ooooooo! What's in the Starbucks box???


It’s chicken Lasagna


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Just the way you re-arranged the chain, plus the addition of that perfect charm makes this soooo much more gorgeous !!!


Thanks dear! 
I don’t want it to be plain mono, that’s why I added the charm. I only took out 2 parts of the charm and put them into a smaller O ring


----------



## 23adeline

Took out my 2 very old Vernis pieces to wipe and air


----------



## Maddicken

Missydora said:


> I love this bag so much has so much sentimental value.  Took it out of its dust bag today,  but no where to take her out to at the moment because we are still in lockdown. So I shall  admire her at home instead .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904189


Beautiful


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> It’s chicken Lasagna


Oh yummy! I've never seen chicken L from Starbucks before!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy hot stamps Sunday, all! LVoe black,pink & khaki together,


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh yummy! I've never seen chicken L from Starbucks before!


They probably have different menu in different countries


----------



## 23adeline

It’s raining here ,  I need to use  a carefree bag to go to construction site


----------



## Love_N_Lune

dangerouscurves said:


> Wearing my LV Laureate boots today! I thought these boots would make me look stumpy but once I wear them, they actually elongate my legs. I'm short by the way, 5'3".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905433
> View attachment 4905434



Love the outfit!


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4905998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy hot stamps Sunday, all! LVoe black,pink & khaki together,



Stunningly gorgeous combos....you make LV men's items so enticing to us gals !!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Day 2 on my mini-vacation with my double zip Pochette. I love that you can change the side that you wear facing out and the strap to suite your outfits. It’s like 2 bags in one.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4905998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy hot stamps Sunday, all! LVoe black,pink & khaki together,


Cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> They probably have different menu in different countries


Yeah. We should have that on the menu.


----------



## 23adeline

Going to keep all these casual bags that I used these 2 days back to their dust bags now


----------



## RT1

23adeline said:


> It’s raining here ,  I need to use  a carefree bag to go to construction site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906007


This bag ROCKS!     
Do you, by chance, know the name of this bag?   I love the way it drapes on you!


----------



## 23adeline

RT1 said:


> This bag ROCKS!
> Do you, by chance, know the name of this bag?   I love the way it drapes on you!


It’s Noe pouch , I added the D rings, used my Eva strap and added a dauphine bag charm . I attached the SKU number for you .


----------



## RT1

23adeline said:


> It’s Noe pouch , I added the D rings, used my Eva strap and added a dauphine bag charm . I attached the SKU number for you .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906055



Oh, I can't thank you enough for this.   
Perfect, I'm going to Dallas on Wednesday and I will check out the LV Boutique!


----------



## EmmJay

Game on Felicie and Crafty Speedy strap


----------



## Love_N_Lune

EmmJay said:


> Game on Felicie and Crafty Speedy strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906127


Are those custom Nikes?


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Letting my 9 yr old ride shot gun and Speedy is keeping me company


----------



## EmmJay

Love_N_Lune said:


> Are those custom Nikes?


Hi! They’re Jordan Bio Hacks.


----------



## yenniemc

Chasing sunsets


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4905998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy hot stamps Sunday, all! LVoe black,pink & khaki together,


just stunning! Love your keepall dear!!


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Game on Felicie and Crafty Speedy strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906127


Just beautiful and love the view!  Your usual chic stylish self


----------



## DrTr

yenniemc said:


> Chasing sunsets
> View attachment 4906197


you and the sunset are lovely!


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Just beautiful and love the view!  Your usual chic stylish self


Thank you! ♥️


----------



## yenniemc

DrTr said:


> you and the sunset are lovely!


Thanks!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Taking my Game on white vanity pm out for the 1st time !!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY lovelies! I’m just glad I scooped up as many tags as possible before LV changed their policy. Happy Sunday, my sweet friends 


travelbliss said:


> Stunningly gorgeous combos....you make LV men's items so enticing to us gals !!!





Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!!!





DrTr said:


> just stunning! Love your keepall dear!!


Long time no see DT  I have a surprise reveal that you and some of our Men’s FW fans will enjoy... *cue suspense music...


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY lovelies! I’m just glad I scooped up as many tags as possible before LV changed their policy. Happy Sunday, my sweet friends
> 
> 
> Long time no see DT  I have a surprise reveal that you and some of our Men’s FW fans will enjoy... *cue suspense music...


DA da da duh!!  Can’t wait to see your surprise reveal!  I’ve really been loving multiple of the men’s pieces. And I’ve not been around as much, but am back. Love seeing your lovelies


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Game on Felicie and Crafty Speedy strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906127


Cute as always!  Love the sneakers!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

fyn72 said:


> A pic of my Bond Street BB from my trip to the city on the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4901978
> View attachment 4901979


you pull off this bag so well! i can never wear it as casually as you can and can only use this bag for work.. somehow


----------



## gwendo25

A little brightness on this fall day with Felicie!


----------



## LV Ella

At a local coffee shop today with week old Noé. Made first week of October. Cannot wait until she is nicely “tanned” like her sisters. ☺️


----------



## DrTr

LV Ella said:


> At a local coffee shop today with week old Noé. Made first week of October. Cannot wait until she is nicely “tanned” like her sisters. ☺
> View attachment 4906654


Perfection!


----------



## 23adeline

Using speedy crafty today


----------



## beachbabe90

It’s a bit worn but I love this wallet so much


----------



## nesia69

I tried GO bandeau on my Metis. What do you think?


----------



## LV Ella

DrTr said:


> Perfection!



Thank you❣️


----------



## MooMooVT

LV Ella said:


> At a local coffee shop today with week old Noé. Made first week of October. Cannot wait until she is nicely “tanned” like her sisters. ☺
> View attachment 4906654


Beautiful! I didn't think my Petit Noe was tan until I saw your fresh baby! Gorgeous. Enjoy


----------



## Sunshine mama

This today. Hadn't used it for awhile.


----------



## LV Ella

MooMooVT said:


> Beautiful! I didn't think my Petit Noe was tan until I saw your fresh baby! Gorgeous. Enjoy



Thank you It’s been a while since I bought a monogram bag, and I have to say this much “virgin” vachetta scares me just a little bit.
I can’t remember any of my other bags being this pale.
You will notice she is sitting on her own cashmere scarf 
Would love to see your Petit!


----------



## Loriad

beachbabe90 said:


> View attachment 4906703
> 
> It’s a bit worn but I love this wallet so much


Is this Sarah? I just made mine reglazed because I love it so much too!


----------



## amajoh

23adeline said:


> It’s raining here ,  I need to use  a carefree bag to go to construction site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906007


I am obsessed with this little pouch! I’m going to be adding this to my collection very soon.


----------



## beachbabe90

beachbabe90 said:


> View attachment 4906703
> 
> It’s a bit worn but I love this wallet so much





Loriad said:


> Is this Sarah? I just made mine reglazed because I love it so much too!



It is a Sarah Fleuri!


----------



## KoalaXJ

I need help switching out of this bag before it’s worn out!!


----------



## EmmJay

Jessihsia said:


> I need help switching out of this bag before it’s worn out!!
> View attachment 4906822


PERFECTION!!!


----------



## EmmJay

Game on Felicie and chain from Speedy BB ink


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This today. Hadn't used it for awhile.
> View attachment 4906758



This is one smart-looking bag :j.  You make me want to get the pink version (like-new since discontinued?)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> This today. Hadn't used it for awhile.
> View attachment 4906758


Beautiful! Love the Catogram accent on it. You’re interior design is always so nice to see too (so green and fresh)   Happy Tuesday, dear SM


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful! Love the Catogram accent on it. You’re interior design is always so nice to see too (so green and fresh)   Happy Tuesday, dear SM


Thank you!!!
Hope you have a wonderful day too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is one smart-looking bag :j.  You make me want to get the pink version (like-new since discontinued?)


Thank you!
You and I both! I had the hardest time when I had to choose.  I still sometimes wonder if I should have chosen the pink instead.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jessihsia said:


> I need help switching out of this bag before it’s worn out!!
> View attachment 4906822


Cute!!!


----------



## RT1

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> You and I both! I had the hardest time when I had to choose.  I still sometimes wonder if I should have chosen the pink instead.


No, the one you picked is really quite beautiful!


----------



## LuckyBitch

yenniemc said:


> Chasing sunsets
> View attachment 4906197


Beautiful photo...


----------



## LuckyBitch

LV Ella said:


> At a local coffee shop today with week old Noé. Made first week of October. Cannot wait until she is nicely “tanned” like her sisters. ☺
> View attachment 4906654


Gorgeous classic piece


----------



## Sunshine mama

yenniemc said:


> Chasing sunsets
> View attachment 4906197


Beautiful!
I like to chase sunsets too!


----------



## KoalaXJ

EmmJay said:


> PERFECTION!!!


Thank you!!! Love your outfits too!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Earlier today, getting ready to head out for a quick drive with my Pochette Metis.


----------



## Loriad

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4907031


LOVE this bag!


----------



## Tuned83

Work pouch for errands.


----------



## DrTootr

My whole Game On crew finally in their LV family shot ...


----------



## sunnybrii

DrTootr said:


> My whole Game On crew finally in their LV family shot ...
> 
> View attachment 4907115


Love everything in this pic & awesome flat lay!!!


----------



## BuyNowSmileBig

Happy Monogram Monday! I still can't believe I was able to get the Pochette Accessoires NM and the Mini last month! My LV fam is growing.


----------



## amajoh

EmmJay said:


> Game on Felicie and chain from Speedy BB ink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906880


I just love the colors of this line, especially on the Felicie!


----------



## M5_Traveler

At the Game on Event.


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> It’s Noe pouch , I added the D rings, used my Eva strap and added a dauphine bag charm . I attached the SKU number for you .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906055


Thank you.  I really like what you did.......I kinda want one!  looks roomy


----------



## Bumbles

Jessihsia said:


> I need help switching out of this bag before it’s worn out!!
> View attachment 4906822


Nice pic! Such happiness and sunshine


----------



## Bumbles

DrTootr said:


> My whole Game On crew finally in their LV family shot ...
> 
> View attachment 4907115


Love the pic and goodies! Nice eye candy


----------



## 23adeline

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you.  I really like what you did.......I kinda want one!  looks roomy





amajoh said:


> I am obsessed with this little pouch! I’m going to be adding this to my collection very soon.


I find that Noe pouch is the most value for money item among all the LV items . My CA showed it to me when it newly came out, but I didn’t know I could put D rings on it, so I didn’t buy it. I only bought it early this year when price already increased.  After I bought it, price went up once if I’m not mistaken, but it’s still worth buying . It is very light, soft , carefree and fits a lot


----------



## 23adeline

Using my one and only Twist PM today


----------



## LV Ella

Different day, different bag, same coffee....


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Game on Felicie and chain from Speedy BB ink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906880


This little bag haunts me! It’s really nice, and love all the straps you show


----------



## DrTr

DrTootr said:


> My whole Game On crew finally in their LV family shot ...
> 
> View attachment 4907115


Wonderful! Love the arrangement too.


----------



## Antonia

My vintage Speedy 25 from Fashionphile


----------



## KoalaXJ

Excuse my dirty mirror Feels like fall in Florida today: )


----------



## l.ch.

Tuned83 said:


> Work pouch for errands.
> 
> View attachment 4907047


Hi, may I please ask you which pouch this is? It’s beautiful and I would like one for me too


----------



## amajoh

Jessihsia said:


> Excuse my dirty mirror Feels like fall in Florida today: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907735


What a cute outfit!


----------



## gwendo25

23adeline said:


> I find that Noe pouch is the most value for money item among all the LV items . My CA showed it to me when it newly came out, but I didn’t know I could put D rings on it, so I didn’t buy it. I only bought it early this year when price already increased.  After I bought it, price went up once if I’m not mistaken, but it’s still worth buying . It is very light, soft , carefree and fits a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907631


Great idea!! Is the D ring removable?  Did you have to cut the fabric inside to attach it?  What size D ring did you use?


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

I can't get enough of this bag...on my way to pick up my boys from school


----------



## DrTr

You rock this bag - and I’m still loving your blue mani!!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

DrTr said:


> You rock this bag - and I’m still loving your blue mani!!


Thank you @DrTr ! Xx


----------



## cutemitt

MPA‘s large pochette and a random chunky chain bought on Amazon


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

cutemitt said:


> MPA‘s large pochette and a random chunky chain bought on Amazon
> 
> View attachment 4907850


How versatile the MPA is! I love this look with the chain!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> I find that Noe pouch is the most value for money item among all the LV items . My CA showed it to me when it newly came out, but I didn’t know I could put D rings on it, so I didn’t buy it. I only bought it early this year when price already increased.  After I bought it, price went up once if I’m not mistaken, but it’s still worth buying . It is very light, soft , carefree and fits a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907631


I remember when it came out, seeing it here on the forum, yes price like $650 or $690. USD,  great value. it still is a good value when I see what you did with it.  Is it made in France?  The bag is so cute on you!!


----------



## KoalaXJ

amajoh said:


> What a cute outfit!


Thank you


----------



## DrTr

MeepMeep67 said:


> I remember when it came out, seeing it here on the forum, yes price like $650 or $690. USD,  great value. it still is a good value when I see what you did with it.  Is it made in France?  The bag is so cute on you!!


The Noe pouch is PIC on the US website right now - but price is now $890!  Many price increases this year. It’s still a great little bag but more $$$ these days.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

My mono NF is returning home after a very long office day!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

nesia69 said:


> I tried GO bandeau on my Metis. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906730


Fits perfectly! Love it!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4907031
> 
> Earlier today, getting ready to head out for a quick drive with my Pochette Metis.


Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

DrTootr said:


> My whole Game On crew finally in their LV family shot ...
> 
> View attachment 4907115


WOW!!! That’s really lots of eye candy!!!    
Would love to have that donut too


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Glam80 said:


> I can't get enough of this bag...on my way to pick up my boys from school
> View attachment 4907770


Looks great!   
I have to stay strong and not get tempted by the GO Felicie!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

DrTr said:


> You rock this bag - and I’m still loving your blue mani!!


Me too!!!


----------



## Tuned83

l.ch. said:


> Hi, may I please ask you which pouch this is? It’s beautiful and I would like one for me too


Had to look it up as I am not an aficionado in LV. It's the ETUI VOYAGE PM. It resides in a large hobo for work but keeps phone, keys and wallet in one place. Very handy little pouch.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Looks great!
> I have to stay strong and not get tempted by the GO Felicie!


We need to add the phrase "I have to stay strong!" to the one "Buy now, think later"!! ..the MarryMeLV_Now's book of quotes!  Love it!X


----------



## l.ch.

Tuned83 said:


> Had to look it up as I am not an aficionado in LV. It's the ETUI VOYAGE PM. It resides in a large hobo for work but keeps phone, keys and wallet in one place. Very handy little pouch.


Oh, thanks a lot! Enjoy it! Hope I can find one for me too!


----------



## bigverne28

Glam80 said:


> I can't get enough of this bag...on my way to pick up my boys from school
> View attachment 4907770


Really cute. Looks fab on you! You’re seriously tempting me. But I WILL resist. Lol!


----------



## bigverne28

Glam80 said:


> We need to add the phrase "I have to stay strong!" to the one "Buy now, think later"!! ..the MarryMeLV_Now's book of quotes!  Love it!X


Agreed! I’ll start first by using it on the GO Felicie pic you posted earlier!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

bigverne28 said:


> Really cute. Looks fab on you! You’re seriously tempting me. But I WILL resist. Lol!





bigverne28 said:


> Agreed! I’ll start first by using it on the GO Felicie pic you posted earlier!


Thank you @bigverne28 ! I say go for it!!   Haha..these threads are seriously dangerous!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Took mom to the dentist. Waiting in the car for her. I love this beautiful little bag, but it took almost an hour To configure everything I wanted to fit in.


----------



## nyshopaholic

23adeline said:


> I find that Noe pouch is the most value for money item among all the LV items . My CA showed it to me when it newly came out, but I didn’t know I could put D rings on it, so I didn’t buy it. I only bought it early this year when price already increased.  After I bought it, price went up once if I’m not mistaken, but it’s still worth buying . It is very light, soft , carefree and fits a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907631



I just ordered this Noe Pouch based on your gorgeous picture!  I already have the removable strap, but I will need to purchase the D-rings to attach. Can you please link where you got yours from? They are a perfect fit for the bag.


----------



## calisnoopy

Porkie Modeling LV Mini Waist Pack 

View attachment 4907507




View attachment 4907510



LV Graffiti Multicolor Archlight Sneakers 

View attachment 4907511



LV Mini Backpack Charm 
View attachment 4907330


----------



## calisnoopy

LV Red/Black Monogram Parka Jacket and LV Damier Leggings




LV Baby Blue Monogram Parka Jacket


----------



## nesia69

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Looks great!
> I have to stay strong and not get tempted by the GO Felicie!





bigverne28 said:


> Really cute. Looks fab on you! You’re seriously tempting me. But I WILL resist. Lol!



I am telling myself the same, but it is such a beautiful bag   How to stay strong.


----------



## balen.girl

Going out for lunch with my new Game On.


----------



## Mapoon

23adeline said:


> I find that Noe pouch is the most value for money item among all the LV items . My CA showed it to me when it newly came out, but I didn’t know I could put D rings on it, so I didn’t buy it. I only bought it early this year when price already increased.  After I bought it, price went up once if I’m not mistaken, but it’s still worth buying . It is very light, soft , carefree and fits a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907631


Yup I can’t agree more! It’s my new fav bag..it fits so much and still so light! Used it with my Métis strap..High 5!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today I'm using a silk square as a handle.  
It's sooo comfy.


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I'm using a silk square as a handle.
> It's sooo comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908496


Not just comfy but beautiful too!  Love your bag and your creativity


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I'm using a silk square as a handle.
> It's sooo comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908496





DrTr said:


> Not just comfy but beautiful too!  Love your bag and your creativity


I agree! You are always creative!  ..I actually zoomed in this photo to check out how you managed to do that?  Mystery to me! Super Cool! X


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> Not just comfy but beautiful too!  Love your bag and your creativity


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glam80 said:


> I agree! You are always creative!  ..I actually zoomed in this photo to check out how you managed to do that?  Mystery to me! Super Cool! X


Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

Mapoon said:


> Yup I can’t agree more! It’s my new fav bag..it fits so much and still so light! Used it with my Métis strap..High 5!


 High 5!


----------



## RT1

SM, I'm always so amazed at your designs.  
The way you add, modify, and compliment your bags is a testament to your creativity.


----------



## 23adeline

nyshopaholic said:


> I just ordered this Noe Pouch based on your gorgeous picture!  I already have the removable strap, but I will need to purchase the D-rings to attach. Can you please link where you got yours from? They are a perfect fit for the bag.


I bought the D-rings from eBay if I’m not mistaken , but the seller is no longer selling on eBay. They are many similar items from other sellers, eg. the link that I put below.









						Metal Cast D-Ring Shackle Screw Pin Joint Connect Leather Craft Bag Hardware  | eBay
					

Solid Brass D Bow Shackle Screw Pin Joint Connect Key Chain Hook Leather Craft Condition: 100% new Color: Brass Material: Brass Size: 6mm, 7mm, 8mm, 9mm, 10mm, 15mm. Suitable for: leather craft, mounting on your favorite belt, keychain, holster etc... Item included: 1piece/5pcs Brass D Shackle...



					www.ebay.com
				




The D rings that I’m using are 18mm inner diameter, very tight fit.




I bought some bigger D rings after that, but I still prefer the first D rings. This is 25mm inner diameter D ring, compared with the 18mm, if you can get 22mm, it will be perfect


----------



## 23adeline

Bella at a Tiles & Marbles showroom 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Heavy rain when I left the showroom


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Bella at a Tiles & Marbles showroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908658
> 
> Heavy rain when I left the showroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908659


Gorgeous !!!! I love your bag


----------



## MeepMeep67

Mapoon said:


> Yup I can’t agree more! It’s my new fav bag..it fits so much and still so light! Used it with my Métis strap..High 5!


It looks great on you!   Super cute


----------



## nyshopaholic

23adeline said:


> I bought the D-rings from eBay if I’m not mistaken , but the seller is no longer selling on eBay. They are many similar items from other sellers, eg. the link that I put below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metal Cast D-Ring Shackle Screw Pin Joint Connect Leather Craft Bag Hardware  | eBay
> 
> 
> Solid Brass D Bow Shackle Screw Pin Joint Connect Key Chain Hook Leather Craft Condition: 100% new Color: Brass Material: Brass Size: 6mm, 7mm, 8mm, 9mm, 10mm, 15mm. Suitable for: leather craft, mounting on your favorite belt, keychain, holster etc... Item included: 1piece/5pcs Brass D Shackle...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The D rings that I’m using are 18mm inner diameter, very tight fit.
> 
> View attachment 4908605
> View attachment 4908606
> 
> I bought some bigger D rings after that, but I still prefer the first D rings. This is 25mm inner diameter D ring, compared with the 18mm, if you can get 22mm, it will be perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908631



Thank you so much for this information and the additional close up pictures! I cannot tell you how helpful they are. This will be my first LV DIY so I'm super excited and wanted to make sure I'm doing it correctly!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I'm using a silk square as a handle.
> It's sooo comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908496



This picture is just so beautiful


----------



## sunnybrii

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I'm using a silk square as a handle.
> It's sooo comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908496


Another gorgeous pic & totally agree with everyone else, u’re super creative!


----------



## KathyN115

If anyone is looking for a Noe pouch, they had one at my store today. I can give you my SAs info if o terrsted!


----------



## baghabitz34

Raisin Retiro in my home office/dining room


----------



## nesia69

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4908899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raisin Retiro in my home office/dining room


This is my favourite work bag   It was not in use for a while since I am being on furloug and I can’t wait to use it again.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Good news! I just confirmed with CS that Holiday packaging is coming at the end of this week. Lol great update for anyone waiting, like me 

here’s my Thursday action shot


----------



## Greeneyesgirl89

cromagnon said:


> New addition to my collection The most comfortable and spacious backpack I own And mono eclipse is so gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4847865


I love this backpack! Which one is this? I have the Palm Springs PM and am looking for something bigger, but not massive. Is this an ok size for everyday use?


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Good news! I just confirmed with CS that Holiday packaging is coming at the end of this week. Lol great update for anyone waiting, like me
> 
> here’s my Thursday action shot
> View attachment 4908925


Beautiful .  Great news about the holiday packaging!


----------



## Mapoon

23adeline said:


> I bought the D-rings from eBay if I’m not mistaken , but the seller is no longer selling on eBay. They are many similar items from other sellers, eg. the link that I put below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metal Cast D-Ring Shackle Screw Pin Joint Connect Leather Craft Bag Hardware  | eBay
> 
> 
> Solid Brass D Bow Shackle Screw Pin Joint Connect Key Chain Hook Leather Craft Condition: 100% new Color: Brass Material: Brass Size: 6mm, 7mm, 8mm, 9mm, 10mm, 15mm. Suitable for: leather craft, mounting on your favorite belt, keychain, holster etc... Item included: 1piece/5pcs Brass D Shackle...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The D rings that I’m using are 18mm inner diameter, very tight fit.
> 
> View attachment 4908605
> View attachment 4908606
> 
> I bought some bigger D rings after that, but I still prefer the first D rings. This is 25mm inner diameter D ring, compared with the 18mm, if you can get 22mm, it will be perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908631


I got my d rings from KD Australia (they ship internationally) and they have the bag organiser/d ring to fit the noe pouch...






						Search - noe pouch
					






					kdaustralia.com


----------



## RT1

23adeline said:


> Bella at a Tiles & Marbles showroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908658
> 
> Heavy rain when I left the showroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908659


I LOVE THIS BAG!!!!


----------



## cromagnon

Greeneyesgirl89 said:


> I love this backpack! Which one is this? I have the Palm Springs PM and am looking for something bigger, but not massive. Is this an ok size for everyday use?



It’s the Discovery PM backpack from men’s collection. It fits a 2015 Macbook Air and IPad easily in the slip pocket. And in main compartment you can fit in one big & heavy book (A4 format), 1.5 l bottle of water, a cosmetic pouch, 3 “1-subject” notebooks, agenda GM, pencil pouch and Apple Pencil in a case. The front zipped pocket fits in key holder, 1 mini pouchette, MM agenda, zippy card holder and 2 tiny notebooks for random notes. The magnetic front pocket is super easy to retract the things you reach out for the most. It’s very spacious and generally I do not need to fill it to the brim. The canvas is lightweight, hardware is of good quality (no tarnishes so far), the shoulder straps are amazing, but when filled to the brim not as comfortable as NorthFace backpacks with well-cushioned straps. For me it’s a perfect backpack for college students and weekend trips. Honestly it’s my favorite bag in my whole collection as there is nothing that can compare in functionality. Highly recommend it. I’m not sure how bigger it is in comparison with your backpack, but I guess it is bigger as “PM” from men’s collection usually runs bigger than women’s. You can look up dimensions on website for comparison.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

True work (and travel) companions!


----------



## MeepMeep67

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Good news! I just confirmed with CS that Holiday packaging is coming at the end of this week. Lol great update for anyone waiting, like me
> 
> here’s my Thursday action shot
> View attachment 4908925


Beautiful!!! and thanks for the holiday packaging intel!


----------



## MeepMeep67

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> True work (and travel) companions!
> View attachment 4909305


I love the trio and the scarf!


----------



## 23adeline

nyshopaholic said:


> Thank you so much for this information and the additional close up pictures! I cannot tell you how helpful they are. This will be my first LV DIY so I'm super excited and wanted to make sure I'm doing it correctly!!


I made a lot of mistakes, bought a lot of wrong sizes D rings & O rings. These D rings that I’m using for Noe pouch are actually the wrong D rings that I bought for my cosmetic pouch . Can you imagine I bought such big size D rings for these cosmetic pouches ?!


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy BB Ink , she is so beautiful


----------



## Sunshine mama

sunnybrii said:


> Another gorgeous pic & totally agree with everyone else, u’re super creative!


Thank you sunnybrii!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Good news! I just confirmed with CS that Holiday packaging is coming at the end of this week. Lol great update for anyone waiting, like me
> 
> here’s my Thursday action shot
> View attachment 4908925


Love it!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> True work (and travel) companions!
> View attachment 4909305


Wow! Love this combo!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This picture is just so beautiful


Thank you Im!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## BowieFan1971

1998 vintage Alma
Vintage cles- I use this every day


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love the trio and the scarf!





Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! Love this combo!!!


Thank you very much, dear girls!!


----------



## nyshopaholic

23adeline said:


> I made a lot of mistakes, bought a lot of wrong sizes D rings & O rings. These D rings that I’m using for Noe pouch are actually the wrong D rings that I bought for my cosmetic pouch . Can you imagine I bought such big size D rings for these cosmetic pouches ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909320
> View attachment 4909319



I believe it! I was totally overwhelmed with all of the different options when I started my research. I am so appreciative of all of the information you've provided


----------



## Loriad

Waiting for vehicle service


----------



## sunnybrii

With my Game on Coeur, last week....


----------



## amajoh

Loriad said:


> Waiting for vehicle service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909688


This is so beautiful


----------



## EmmJay

amajoh said:


> I just love the colors of this line, especially on the Felicie!


Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> This little bag haunts me! It’s really nice, and love all the straps you show


Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

Empreinte OTG


----------



## Iamminda

This bag looks so good on you .  (I don’t remember seeing a picture of this bag worn before, I believe the models on the website just hold the bag by the strap.  It looks so darn good on the person  )



sunnybrii said:


> With my Game on Coeur, last week....
> View attachment 4909873




EJ — you look absolutely magnificent .


EmmJay said:


> Empreinte OTG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910102


----------



## sunnybrii

Iamminda said:


> This bag looks so good on you . (I don’t remember seeing a picture of this bag worn before, I believe the models on the website just hold the bag by the strap. It looks so darn good on the person  )



Thx so much for your kind words, Minda!


----------



## balen.girl

Happy Friday everyone..


----------



## MeepMeep67

Loriad said:


> Waiting for vehicle service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909688


----------



## LouisV76

doing some errands


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Empreinte OTG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910102


Wowza!  You truly are stunning - the red and the black just pop! Your OTG is such a beautiful bag. Thanks for sharing this gorgeous photo!


----------



## AsterFenix

Shameless repost from the other thread, haha. In LOVE with the new Keepall from pre-collection 2021.


----------



## 23adeline

Vanity PM reverse mono in action today , while waiting for my Game On Vanity that takes so long to reach me this time


----------



## TomBentley94

travelbliss said:


> Stunningly gorgeous combos....you make LV men's items so enticing to us gals !!!


Here is my latest purchase if that helps


----------



## TomBentley94

23adeline said:


> Vanity PM reverse mono in action today , while waiting for my Game On Vanity that takes so long to reach me this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910319
> View attachment 4910316
> View attachment 4910318
> View attachment 4910317
> View attachment 4910320


Nice car too, BMW?


----------



## Loriad

EmmJay said:


> Empreinte OTG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910102


AMAZING!!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

If I could only have one bag, this would be it lol my Turenne pm, on our way to work. Hope everyone has a great weekend,  stay safe !!


----------



## RT1

Dmurphy1 said:


> If I could only have one bag, this would be it lol my Turenne pm, on our way to work. Hope everyone has a great weekend,  stay safe !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910395


Love this one!


----------



## 23adeline

TomBentley94 said:


> Nice car too, BMW?


Yes , X5 . You have sharp eyes


----------



## nyshopaholic

Mapoon said:


> I got my d rings from KD Australia (they ship internationally) and they have the bag organiser/d ring to fit the noe pouch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search - noe pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kdaustralia.com



Thank you very much for the link! I am definitely going to order them.


----------



## KoalaXJ

AsterFenix said:


> Shameless repost from the other thread, haha. In LOVE with the new Keepall from pre-collection 2021.


Need!!!


----------



## nesia69

Happy Friday! Have a lovely weekend all.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

nesia69 said:


> Happy Friday! Have a lovely weekend all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910567


Love it love it love it!!  I feel like grabbing all these goodies and go travel the world!


----------



## nesia69

Glam80 said:


> Love it love it love it!!  I feel like grabbing all these goodies and go travel the world!


Aww thank you   I feel exactly the same when I look atthat picture.


----------



## Vevy

Getting ready to go to the gym with Neverfull and Illustre Trunk charm


----------



## Dmurphy1

Vevy said:


> Getting ready to go to the gym with Neverfull and Illustre Trunk charm
> View attachment 4910746


Bag twins but that charm is awesome  !!


----------



## jszkat

Pink mania with Pochette Metis


----------



## jszkat




----------



## jszkat

Blue mania with LV shawl and New Wave Camera bag


----------



## Vevy

Dmurphy1 said:


> Bag twins but that charm is awesome  !!


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## EmmJay

Iamminda said:


> This bag looks so good on you .  (I don’t remember seeing a picture of this bag worn before, I believe the models on the website just hold the bag by the strap.  It looks so darn good on the person  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EJ — you look absolutely magnificent .





DrTr said:


> Wowza!  You truly are stunning - the red and the black just pop! Your OTG is such a beautiful bag. Thanks for sharing this gorgeous photo!





Loriad said:


> AMAZING!!!


Thank you! ♥️


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Great pics, ladies!! Thanks for sharing your beautiful bags and outfits. So inspiring to see this Friday!   @Loriad @EmmJay @MarryMeLV_Now @jszkat


Iamminda said:


> Beautiful .  Great news about the holiday packaging!


❤ You’re the sweetest, IM! Thanks for sharing my excitement for the new packaging design. It’ll definitely make our 2020 Holidays uplifting, colourful and extra cheerful! We LV fans need it lol


MeepMeep67 said:


> Beautiful!!! and thanks for the holiday packaging intel!


 You’re welcome and sending the LVoe right back, sweet MM. So happy that you enjoyed my reveal  Hope you get some Xmas wrapping to match your cheerful Xmas DZP!


Sunshine mama said:


> Love it!!!


 ❤ ❤ ❤ And we love you, dear SM!! Cheers to you and all your gorgeous eye candy  XO


----------



## Bumbles

jszkat said:


> Blue mania with LV shawl and New Wave Camera bag
> View attachment 4910762


Love the blue colours


----------



## Vevy

jszkat said:


> View attachment 4910760


What a gorgeous, vibrant color! ❤


----------



## Vevy

TomBentley94 said:


> Here is my latest purchase if that helps


Very nice!


----------



## 23adeline

November purchase part 5 ::
She is finally here!
Game On Vanity PM Noir 



On Nov 6th (the date that Game On ordering started here ) my CA told me she couldn’t order any Game On pieces from her system , and they received instruction from HQ that clients who want to buy Game On leather goods will have to buy ‘Ready To Wear ‘ together. I’m not a fan of LV RTW, my CA said she would find a way to sell the items to me but the main problem was they didn’t receive any Game On leather goods at that time .
So I contacted LV CS, surprisingly they helped to submit my orders. Last Friday night , I received an email informing they have this Vanity PM Noir put on hold for me for 2 days. I couldn’t wait for their call, I called them the next day morning to request for the payment link . Just now my CA told me, up to now they only received GO Neverfull, so my GO Vanity could be one of the first that arrived in my country , same as my Reverse Mono Vanity PM that I grabbed in February.
	

		
			
		

		
	



The shoulder strap of this GO Vanity is about 6.5cm shorter than the Reverse vanity, it’s really short . Even the reverse strap is too short for my height , I have to add the decorative chain of City Malle as extension chain 
	

		
			
		

		
	






With the original chain
	

		
			
		

		
	



With Reverse mono


with reverse mono chain + extension


----------



## nesia69

23adeline said:


> November purchase part 5 ::
> She is finally here!
> Game On Vanity PM Noir
> View attachment 4911059
> View attachment 4911061
> 
> On Nov 6th (the date that Game On ordering started here ) my CA told me she couldn’t order any Game On pieces from her system , and they received instruction from HQ that clients who want to buy Game On leather goods will have to buy ‘Ready To Wear ‘ together. I’m not a fan of LV RTW, my CA said she would find a way to sell the items to me but the main problem was they didn’t receive any Game On leather goods at that time .
> So I contacted LV CS, surprisingly they helped to submit my orders. Last Friday night , I received an email informing they have this Vanity PM Noir put on hold for me for 2 days. I couldn’t wait for their call, I called them the next day morning to request for the payment link . Just now my CA told me, up to now they only received GO Neverfull, so my GO Vanity could be one of the first that arrived in my country , same as my Reverse Mono Vanity PM that I grabbed in February.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911072
> 
> The shoulder strap of this GO Vanity is about 6.5cm shorter than the Reverse vanity, it’s really short . Even the reverse strap is too short for my height , I have to add the decorative chain of City Malle as extension chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911075
> View attachment 4911076
> View attachment 4911077
> View attachment 4911079
> 
> With the original chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911080
> 
> With Reverse mono
> View attachment 4911081
> 
> with reverse mono chain + extension
> View attachment 4911082
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911078


It is gorgeous    Congratulations!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Lockdown Latte after  my morning walk


----------



## gwendo25

_Running errands today with Odeon PM._


----------



## DrTr

gwendo25 said:


> _Running errands today with Odeon PM._
> View attachment 4911195


what a great bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using my mono strap and a key holder.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jszkat said:


> Pink mania with Pochette Metis
> View attachment 4910752


High fashion!!
Love your style!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dmurphy1 said:


> If I could only have one bag, this would be it lol my Turenne pm, on our way to work. Hope everyone has a great weekend,  stay safe !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910395


The puff is perfect with this cute bag!


----------



## RT1

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my mono strap and a key holder.
> View attachment 4911300


SM, this is just perfect in every way!


----------



## bfly

Taking picture with mini palm spring before bringing it home. Finally I could wear my logo mania scarf as the weather starts getting cold.


----------



## balen.girl

bfly said:


> Taking picture with mini palm spring before bringing it home. Finally I could wear my logo mania scarf as the weather starts getting cold.
> View attachment 4911343
> View attachment 4911344


I have the same shoes..


----------



## LittleStar88

About to disappear for the weekend...


----------



## balen.girl

LittleStar88 said:


> About to disappear for the weekend...
> 
> View attachment 4911601


Animal crossing ! Me and my daughters favorite.. Enjoy Your weekend dear..


----------



## LittleStar88

balen.girl said:


> Animal crossing ! Me and my daughters favorite.. Enjoy Your weekend dear..



Thank you! Having a great time with it already!


----------



## fyn72

Out with Siracusa today


----------



## bfly

balen.girl said:


> I have the same shoes..



Yayy....., my goodness the shoes are so old. I can’t believe I still have mine in perfect condition. We can call them vintage shoes now hahahahaha


----------



## balen.girl

bfly said:


> Yayy....., my goodness the shoes are so old. I can’t believe I still have mine in perfect condition. We can call them vintage shoes now hahahahaha


Yeeeess that is what I thought when I saw your post. I can’t believe someone still have it beside me. Cambon line is already discontinued long time ago. Mine start showing yellowish on the white logo, but still comfortable to wear.


----------



## bfly

balen.girl said:


> Yeeeess that is what I thought when I saw your post. I can’t believe someone still have it beside me. Cambon line is already discontinued long time ago. Mine start showing yellowish on the white logo, but still comfortable to wear.
> View attachment 4911726



Mine too the white logo start showing yellowish color. Yours are still in perfect condition as well. I used to have some of the cambon line collection (bag, wallet and shoes) but sold them long time ago only to keep the shoes.


----------



## 23adeline

Shopping with daughters, bringing GO Vanity and wearing Dauphine boots out for the first time


----------



## Sibelle

First time I went shopping with my favorite bag NeoNoe epi in 2020...


----------



## Sunshine mama

RT1 said:


> SM, this is just perfect in every way!


Thank you. You are so sweet!!!


----------



## balen.girl

Lucky day..


----------



## beachbabe90

Just celebrated my 30th yesterday and I brought my LV along with a Kate Spade purse


----------



## Sunshine mama

beachbabe90 said:


> Just celebrated my 30th yesterday and I brought my LV along with a Kate Spade purse
> 
> View attachment 4911899


Happy 30th!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Enjoying some short sunny hours in already frosty South of Germany and taking a walk around a see nearby with my PA & Co


----------



## baghabitz34

beachbabe90 said:


> Just celebrated my 30th yesterday and I brought my LV along with a Kate Spade purse
> 
> View attachment 4911899


Happy 30th!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sibelle said:


> First time I went shopping with my favorite bag NeoNoe epi in 2020...
> 
> View attachment 4911849


Gorgeous Néo Noé !!!
One of my favourite LV bag !!! 
such a beauty so classy


----------



## cajhingle

off we go miss petite sac plat


----------



## EmmJay

Game On Felicie and AJ1


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Damier ebene, monogram, damier azur, or pastel - which one do you prefer?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

cajhingle said:


> off we go miss petite sac plat
> 
> View attachment 4911967


Wow, there’s lots of eye candy!     Would love to have a look on the beauties sitting in the shelves behind the petit sac plat


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

EmmJay said:


> Empreinte OTG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910102


That’s just wow wow woooowww!!!     Love every detail of your outfit!!! If you aren’t already a model, you should definitely think of a modeling career    What a gorgeous pic!


----------



## eena1230

Road trip to Bass lake with my PS PM


----------



## Dmurphy1

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Damier ebene, monogram, damier azur, or pastel - which one do you prefer?
> View attachment 4912111


I just love mono, but they're all beautiful  !!


----------



## DrTootr

sunnybrii said:


> Love everything in this pic & awesome flat lay!!!


Thank you so much @sunnybrii xoxo


----------



## aDistraction360

Sibelle said:


> First time I went shopping with my favorite bag NeoNoe epi in 2020...
> 
> View attachment 4911849



Inspired by your bag choice and tried my luck with the game on silk bandeau on my neonoe. Need to work on my bow tying skills but she loooks pretty with the pop of color


----------



## DrTootr

Bumbles said:


> Love the pic and goodies! Nice eye candy


Cheers my lovely @Bumbles xo


----------



## DrTootr

DrTr said:


> Wonderful! Love the arrangement too.


Hey @DrTr and thanks so much xo


----------



## DrTootr

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> WOW!!! That’s really lots of eye candy!!!
> Would love to have that donut too


Hey there @MarryMeLV_Now and cheers lovely! And can you believe the LV donut is an art piece ...safe for any diet


----------



## Iamminda

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Damier ebene, monogram, damier azur, or pastel - which one do you prefer?
> View attachment 4912111


What a pretty picture


----------



## EmmJay

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> That’s just wow wow woooowww!!!     Love every detail of your outfit!!! If you aren’t already a model, you should definitely think of a modeling career    What a gorgeous pic!


Thank you so much! ♥️


----------



## kellytheshopper

Noticed my DE neverfull GM in the background of this cute snap of my dog this morning ☺️


----------



## Firstfullsteps

aDistraction360 said:


> Inspired by your bag choice and tried my luck with the game on silk bandeau on my neonoe. Need to work on my bow tying skills but she loooks pretty with the pop of color
> View attachment 4912214


This is such a perfect combo. Mega love


----------



## Firstfullsteps

kellytheshopper said:


> Noticed my DE neverfull GM in the background of this cute snap of my dog this morning ☺


I love your dog’s ears! Has got such a unique fold


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Have a great week ladies! Cat charm + speedy 30


----------



## 23adeline

GO vanity and cube coin purse are officially going to work for the first time today 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And I’m wearing Crafty Envy stole and Dauphine reversible belt


----------



## EverSoElusive

23adeline said:


> I find that Noe pouch is the most value for money item among all the LV items . My CA showed it to me when it newly came out, but I didn’t know I could put D rings on it, so I didn’t buy it. I only bought it early this year when price already increased.  After I bought it, price went up once if I’m not mistaken, but it’s still worth buying . It is very light, soft , carefree and fits a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907631



Silly question but where/how did you attach the D rings? Also where did you get your D rings from?


----------



## Jordyaddict

Taking this beauty out for a spin
So grateful that I was able to add this to my collection


----------



## kellytheshopper

Firstfullsteps said:


> I love your dog’s ears! Has got such a unique fold


thank you! She’s a rescue so we aren’t 100% sure but she definitely has some chihuahua in her  ☺
To stay on topic... is my pochette Felicie and I in Vegas! Miss these days ☹️


----------



## 23adeline

EverSoElusive said:


> Silly question but where/how did you attach the D rings? Also where did you get your D rings from?


You can buy the D rings online from eBay, Amazon or any online platform that your country has.
Put the removable pin of D ring from one hole to another hole , pin will be in between the lining and canvas , no perforation on the lining .


----------



## 23adeline

Quick sundry shopping with GO Vanity pm & Cube coin purse


----------



## beachbabe90

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy 30th!!!


 Thank you!!!’


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Dmurphy1 said:


> I just love mono, but they're all beautiful  !!





Iamminda said:


> What a pretty picture


Many thanks, my lovelies!


----------



## UpTime

Backpack day to work


----------



## eena1230

Enjoying this gorgeous day with my PS PM


----------



## sunnybrii

Loving my very first Neverfull!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Paring down from a full size wallet...vintage Elise wallet from the 80’s and extra cards in the cles. Want a zippy coin or monogram coin and card....


----------



## LuckyBitch

sunnybrii said:


> Loving my very first Neverfull!
> View attachment 4912780


Looks really great!


----------



## Iamminda

sunnybrii said:


> Loving my very first Neverfull!
> View attachment 4912780



Beautiful


----------



## DrTr

kellytheshopper said:


> Noticed my DE neverfull GM in the background of this cute snap of my dog this morning ☺


PERFECT pic! A sweet puppers in front, LV in back!  Love it


----------



## DrTr

kellytheshopper said:


> thank you! She’s a rescue so we aren’t 100% sure but she definitely has some chihuahua in her  ☺
> To stay on topic... is my pochette Felicie and I in Vegas! Miss these days ☹
> 
> View attachment 4912597


you and your bag are lovely!  Yes, we miss carefree travel days don’t we?  Someday!!


----------



## Venessa84

Yesterday was supposed to be a day of Christmas decorating but instead I played with my bags.


----------



## M_Butterfly

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> True work (and travel) companions!
> View attachment 4909305


Love that scarf. May I ask where  you got it?


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> Yesterday was supposed to be a day of Christmas decorating but instead I played with my bags.
> 
> View attachment 4912899


Just gorgeous!  No wonder you ”played bag” rather than worked on decorating!


----------



## Sunshine mama

sunnybrii said:


> Loving my very first Neverfull!
> View attachment 4912780


Congrats! It's soooo cute! And what a lovely picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Yesterday was supposed to be a day of Christmas decorating but instead I played with my bags.
> 
> View attachment 4912899


That's more fun for sure!


----------



## Iamminda

Finally feels like Thanksgiving now that we got our Honeybaked ham .  Have a great week everyone


----------



## Loriad

Iamminda said:


> Finally feels like Thanksgiving now that we got our Honeybaked ham .  Have a great week everyone
> 
> View attachment 4912940


Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Dmurphy1

sunnybrii said:


> Loving my very first Neverfull!
> View attachment 4912780


Beautiful bag and photo !!!


----------



## amajoh

Sibelle said:


> First time I went shopping with my favorite bag NeoNoe epi in 2020...
> 
> View attachment 4911849


This bag is so beautiful!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Mandatory Qualification


----------



## sunnybrii

LuckyBitch said:


> Looks really great!


Thx so much!



Iamminda said:


> Beautiful


Thank you so much, Minda!



Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! It's soooo cute! And what a lovely picture!


Thx so much, SM!



Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful bag and photo !!!


Thx a lot!


----------



## sunnybrii

Iamminda said:


> Finally feels like Thanksgiving now that we got our Honeybaked ham .  Have a great week everyone
> 
> View attachment 4912940


Your Iena in the DA print, looks gorgeous! Happy thanksgiving week!


----------



## Venessa84

DrTr said:


> Just gorgeous!  No wonder you ”played bag” rather than worked on decorating!





Sunshine mama said:


> That's more fun for sure!



It was definitely a lot more...we got plenty of time until Christmas...lol...thank you both!!


----------



## white houses

Flower Hobo out with me while I picked up our Thanksgiving beef tenderloin!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks . Happy Thanksgiving ladies 



sunnybrii said:


> Your Iena in the DA print, looks gorgeous! Happy thanksgiving week!






Loriad said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## PamK

Went to collect my new Tapestry Grand Sac today, and got to play with a few goodies that were surprise ”guests” in the boutique! We don’t carry RTW. Have always been curious about LV coats - very soft and luxurious! Teddy Speedy also a real cutie. Surprised I was able to resist, but I just bought a new Bernina (sewing machine) so I have to be a little good LOL!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Off out with this beauty today


----------



## 23adeline

Alma BB rose pale, it’s too hard to capture its real colour in photos 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I think this Alma BB and round coin purse and the charms look good together .


----------



## DrTr

sunnybrii said:


> Loving my very first Neverfull!
> View attachment 4912780


Gorgeous bag and you look lovely!  May be your first, likely not your last  I’m holding at 3! It’s such a great tote!


----------



## DrTr

BowieFan1971 said:


> Paring down from a full size wallet...vintage Elise wallet from the 80’s and extra cards in the cles. Want a zippy coin or monogram coin and card....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4912844
> 
> 
> View attachment 4912845
> View attachment 4912845


thank you for sharing - it’s so nice to see well loved LV over time!  We all enjoy our new, but your wallet has a story by now!  Part of why we like LV


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Finally feels like Thanksgiving now that we got our Honeybaked ham .  Have a great week everyone
> 
> View attachment 4912940


love you bag and charm!  The ham of course speaks for itself


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> Alma BB rose pale, it’s too hard to capture its real colour in photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913324
> View attachment 4913325
> 
> I think this Alma BB and round coin purse and the charms look good together .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913327


I love your Alma - this is a beautiful color!  You style it well


----------



## KoalaXJ

LittleStar88 said:


> About to disappear for the weekend...
> 
> View attachment 4911601


We can be animal crossing friend’s haha


----------



## KoalaXJ

PamK said:


> Went to collect my new Tapestry Grand Sac today, and got to play with a few goodies that were surprise ”guests” in the boutique! We don’t carry RTW. Have always been curious about LV coats - very soft and luxurious! Teddy Speedy also a real cutie. Surprised I was able to resist, but I just bought a new Bernina (sewing machine) so I have to be a little good LOL!


The whole outfit is amazing!


----------



## KoalaXJ

Still looking for a D-ring to fit straps on this cutie, but it’s a beautiful piece as home decor too


----------



## DrTr

Today was the day I picked up our Thanksgiving feast from our favorite market and bought these gorgeous pinky red poinsettias. This has been one heckuva year but these flowers feel like something normal. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Loriad

DrTr said:


> Today was the day I picked up our Thanksgiving feast from our favorite market and bought these gorgeous pinky red poinsettias. This has been one heckuva year but these flowers feel like something normal. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4913433


Beautiful! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Vevy

Iamminda said:


> Finally feels like Thanksgiving now that we got our Honeybaked ham .  Have a great week everyone
> 
> View attachment 4912940


So glad your Iéna is part of the celebration. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Vevy

Jessihsia said:


> Still looking for a D-ring to fit straps on this cutie, but it’s a beautiful piece as home decor too
> View attachment 4913427


Love your creativity in this picture. Beautiful bag! ❤


----------



## Vevy

MeepMeep67 said:


> Mandatory Qualification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4912974


So cute ❤


----------



## Vevy

Jordyaddict said:


> Off out with this beauty today





Venessa84 said:


> Yesterday was supposed to be a day of Christmas decorating but instead I played with my bags.
> 
> View attachment 4912899


Oh, your Capucines and Bambi look so cute together! ❤


----------



## BowieFan1971

Saleya PM with my vernis Elise and mono cles 

DH approves....lol


----------



## Amy_nl

Jordyaddict said:


> Off out with this beauty today
> 
> View attachment 4913317



I am receiving my PS reverse PM tomorrow! So excited


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Today was the day I picked up our Thanksgiving feast from our favorite market and bought these gorgeous pinky red poinsettias. This has been one heckuva year but these flowers feel like something normal. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4913433


So pretty. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Amy_nl said:


> I am receiving my PS reverse PM tomorrow! So excited



Very excited for you . You will love it xxxx make sure you post once you have it in your hands


----------



## DrTr

Loriad said:


> Beautiful! Happy Thanksgiving!


Thank you - you as well!


EmmJay said:


> So pretty. Happy Thanksgiving!


Happy Thanksgiving to you as well!


----------



## sunnybrii

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous bag and you look lovely!  May be your first, likely not your last  I’m holding at 3! It’s such a great tote!



@DrTr Thank you! They must be great bags if u own 3 of them! They’re so comfy & easy to carry, but hopefully I can stop at just one...let’s see!


----------



## sunnybrii

Jessihsia said:


> Still looking for a D-ring to fit straps on this cutie, but it’s a beautiful piece as home decor too
> View attachment 4913427


This is such a beautiful pic!


----------



## sunnybrii

DrTr said:


> Today was the day I picked up our Thanksgiving feast from our favorite market and bought these gorgeous pinky red poinsettias. This has been one heckuva year but these flowers feel like something normal. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4913433



Beautiful! I absolutely love this bag!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you T .  I was so happy to see your beautiful MPA and poinsettias (wonderful color)!  Enjoy your Thanksgiving feast 



DrTr said:


> love you bag and charm!  The ham of course speaks for itself




Thanks and Happy Thanksgiving 



Vevy said:


> So glad your Iéna is part of the celebration. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## DrTr

sunnybrii said:


> @DrTr Thank you! They must be great bags if u own 3 of them! They’re so comfy & easy to carry, but hopefully I can stop at just one...let’s see!


yes ....just one... hmm. Seems I've said that a few times   I, like you, started with an LE NF - the lilac/pink monogram geant, then was so taken ordered a monogram with black leather world tour version, and the pastel escale grabbed me this summer! I prior to Covid would load one up and go back and forth to my office with a smaller bag inside for errands or lunch. Right now during hand sanitizer extravaganza, the canvas doesn’t worry me as much as it would with my nicer leather bags. Still careful with my canvas, but it’s easier for me in case of a spill. The lightweight canvas does make for an easy carry.

Hope you love yours!  And your  bag in your avatar!


----------



## Bumbles

Venessa84 said:


> Yesterday was supposed to be a day of Christmas decorating but instead I played with my bags.
> 
> View attachment 4912899


Your green one is a stunner!


----------



## Bumbles

Jessihsia said:


> Still looking for a D-ring to fit straps on this cutie, but it’s a beautiful piece as home decor too
> View attachment 4913427


This is sooo cute and adorable. The handle makes it’s even more useable. I’m trying to be good and not buy it, but it’s so tempting. Beautiful photo


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> Today was the day I picked up our Thanksgiving feast from our favorite market and bought these gorgeous pinky red poinsettias. This has been one heckuva year but these flowers feel like something normal. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4913433


Gorgeous bag and such pretty flowers. Hope you have a lovely thanks giving!


----------



## KoalaXJ

Bumbles said:


> This is sooo cute and adorable. The handle makes it’s even more useable. I’m trying to be good and not buy it, but it’s so tempting. Beautiful photo


Thank you! You need it before it’s all gone lol!!


----------



## PamK

Jessihsia said:


> The whole outfit is amazing!


Thank you Jessihsia! It was fun to play dress up


----------



## Bumbles

Jessihsia said:


> Thank you! You need it before it’s all gone lol!!


Is it a limited edition piece? I thought it was going to be a classic? Yes FOMO! I have that a lot with LV!!!!


----------



## KoalaXJ

Bumbles said:


> Is it a limited edition piece? I thought it was going to be a classic? Yes FOMO! I have that a lot with LV!!!!


I think you are right. I just meant if it got too popular then it’s gonna be like the other nanos


----------



## sunnybrii

DrTr said:


> yes ....just one... hmm. Seems I've said that a few times   I, like you, started with an LE NF - the lilac/pink monogram geant, then was so taken ordered a monogram with black leather world tour version, and the pastel escale grabbed me this summer! I prior to Covid would load one up and go back and forth to my office with a smaller bag inside for errands or lunch. Right now during hand sanitizer extravaganza, the canvas doesn’t worry me as much as it would with my nicer leather bags. Still careful with my canvas, but it’s easier for me in case of a spill. The lightweight canvas does make for an easy carry.
> 
> Hope you love yours!  And your  bag in your avatar!



Lol, don’t we all start with just one. I absolutely love the lilac/pink NF, it’s gorgeous! I did buy the pink NF over the summer, loved the print but thought the canvas was a bit stiff to my liking (don’t know if it was just the one I got). Thx for all the pros & tips for the NF. And thx so much, I’m loving the heart bag too!


----------



## balen.girl

First time..


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

M_Butterfly said:


> Love that scarf. May I ask where  you got it?


Thank you very much!  
Sure! It’s from Marc O’Polo, product number 008814602249:


I love knit scarves, have many of them and usually rotate them on a daily basis. However this one is just so comfy - lightweight, not too cold, not too warm - and it matches my LVs so perfectly, that I keep wearing it every day since I got it a month ago


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

23adeline said:


> Alma BB rose pale, it’s too hard to capture its real colour in photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913324
> View attachment 4913325
> 
> I think this Alma BB and round coin purse and the charms look good together .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913327


Gorgeous!!    Have her on my wishlist now


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 4913996


Wow, that’s beautiful!  
Would love to play with your gorgeous Chanel Make-up collection  
Got the same hand cream as a small gift from DH recently


----------



## DrTr

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 4913996


What a lovely way to keep lipstick and other Chanel!  Love your bag


----------



## DrTr

sunnybrii said:


> Lol, don’t we all start with just one. I absolutely love the lilac/pink NF, it’s gorgeous! I did buy the pink NF over the summer, loved the print but thought the canvas was a bit stiff to my liking (don’t know if it was just the one I got). Thx for all the pros & tips for the NF. And thx so much, I’m loving the heart bag too!


All three of my NF have a slightly different feel to them, and my lilac was the most flexible. Interesting isn’t it? Enjoy your new bags!!


----------



## M_Butterfly

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Thank you very much!
> Sure! It’s from Marc O’Polo, product number 008814602249:
> View attachment 4914024
> 
> I love knit scarves, have many of them and usually rotate them on a daily basis. However this one is just so comfy - lightweight, not too cold, not too warm - and it matches my LVs so perfectly, that I keep wearing it every day since I got it a month ago


Thank you so very much.  I love it


----------



## Alicja K

Hi all. Hope everyone is safe. I absolutely love this blog. In the summer I have purchased my very first LV bag  and I was asking all of ye for help which one to choose. That time I said I won't be able to buy another one soonbut thanks to my hubby ❤️ I can start thinking for my second one. Never thought I'll be looking at such a classic bag like speedy but can't stop thinking about it. I like more structure bags and I'm afraid of speedy get it to soft. The Felicie is so nice, I know it's small but love the colours. I think I would use more in summer months. Please tell me your thoughts.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Alicja K said:


> Hi all. Hope everyone is safe. I absolutely love this blog. In the summer I have purchased my very first LV bag  and I was asking all of ye for help which one to choose. That time I said I won't be able to buy another one soonbut thanks to my hubby ❤ I can start thinking for my second one. Never thought I'll be looking at such a classic bag like speedy but can't stop thinking about it. I like more structure bags and I'm afraid of speedy get it to soft. The Felicie is so nice, I know it's small but love the colours. I think I would use more in summer months. Please tell me your thoughts.



Speedy, hands down. If you have a small collection, let it be seasonless bags that you will USE.


----------



## 23adeline

Using this gorgeous Capucines BB today
	

		
			
		

		
	




A colourful group photo before I keep the other 2 back to their pyjamas


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

M_Butterfly said:


> Thank you so very much.  I love it


You are very welcome!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

BowieFan1971 said:


> Speedy, hands down. If you have a small collection, let it be seasonless bags that you will USE.


Totally agree!   
@Alicja K: these are very different bags, and if you plan to buy only one now, I also suggest to go for the speedy. To me, Felicie is more a  (very) small bag for special occasions such as going out to a party or dinner or cinema, and you also need to downsize your belongings if taking her out. Speedy b 25 is very versatile - looks small but carries much, such that you can use it in any context, e.g. both for work and going out to a restaurant, etc. You can never do anything wrong with classics


----------



## HeartMyMJs

DrTr said:


> What a lovely way to keep lipstick and other Chanel!  Love your bag


Thank you!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Wow, that’s beautiful!
> Would love to play with your gorgeous Chanel Make-up collection
> Got the same hand cream as a small gift from DH recently


Thank you!!  The organizer definitely helps!!


----------



## 7777777

Alicja K said:


> Hi all. Hope everyone is safe. I absolutely love this blog. In the summer I have purchased my very first LV bag  and I was asking all of ye for help which one to choose. That time I said I won't be able to buy another one soonbut thanks to my hubby ❤ I can start thinking for my second one. Never thought I'll be looking at such a classic bag like speedy but can't stop thinking about it. I like more structure bags and I'm afraid of speedy get it to soft. The Felicie is so nice, I know it's small but love the colours. I think I would use more in summer months. Please tell me your thoughts.


Speedy is classic and will always be available. Felicie is LE, go for it if you love it.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Love this little guy. Another ‘what fits inside’ my Party PS: AirPods Pro with case. Happy Wednesday everyone


----------



## KoalaXJ

Happy Thanksgiving Eve!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sending safe wishes to our American LVoers this year. Happy Thanksgiving to you ❤️


----------



## Jordyaddict

Alicja K said:


> Hi all. Hope everyone is safe. I absolutely love this blog. In the summer I have purchased my very first LV bag  and I was asking all of ye for help which one to choose. That time I said I won't be able to buy another one soonbut thanks to my hubby ❤️ I can start thinking for my second one. Never thought I'll be looking at such a classic bag like speedy but can't stop thinking about it. I like more structure bags and I'm afraid of speedy get it to soft. The Felicie is so nice, I know it's small but love the colours. I think I would use more in summer months. Please tell me your thoughts.



If you want that particular felicie then you need to get it now ( if you still can) as it’s very limited. I have both and the the felicie is just beautiful in person .


----------



## fyn72

Just received the rings from KDaustralia to use my new Neo pouch. Great size for me, the nano was too tiny and the bb Noe too big, very comfortable!


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Metis at work  today


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love this little guy. Another ‘what fits inside’ my Party PS: AirPods Pro with case. Happy Wednesday everyone
> View attachment 4914309
> View attachment 4914310


Awwww this is so adorable!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A quick run to Starbucks for Thanksgiving morning coffee with my cute Alma BB. I love this bag soooo much!  
Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## KoalaXJ

HAPPY THANKSGIVING from the beach


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jessihsia said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING from the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914928


Oh wow! Such a lovely photo  ! I'm totally jealous.
Since I have the same bag, I'm going to pretend that I'm at the beach!!!


----------



## bfly

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## aleung427

Small pochette accompanying me at work


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Thanks for letting me share!! Im grateful for my collection !!


----------



## LV2

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Thanks for letting me share!! Im grateful for my collection !!


Love love your collection but... Catogram zippy is missing 
Which one is your favourite?


----------



## Loriad

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Thanks for letting me share!! Im grateful for my collection !!


Oh wow! This is great!


----------



## 23adeline

Colourful GO Vanity is going out today 
	

		
			
		

		
	



At bank waiting to sign some documents


----------



## Loriad

A little Black Friday shopping anyone?!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Thanks for letting me share!! Im grateful for my collection !!


Gorgeous collection!     Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 23adeline

I left the MPA mini Pochette and chain in my office, bringing the bigger Pochette and round coin plus a non-LV chain out, to combine them for a full set later in office


----------



## balen.girl

Black Friday sale still continue to Saturday.. Need coffee and cake before we continue our shopping..


----------



## ClassyLVMamma

Monogram ❤ Denim


----------



## gwendo25

Going out shopping with Odeon PM.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Taking my Métis on a black multi pochette strap out for a drive to a large grocery store  This strap is such a game changer! It makes her the most comfy crossbody bag that I have


----------



## Sunshine mama

gwendo25 said:


> Going out shopping with Odeon PM.
> 
> View attachment 4916166


You look so chic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Taking my Métis on a black multi pochette strap out for a drive to a large grocery store  This strap is such a game changer! It makes her the most comfy crossbody bag that I have
> View attachment 4916402


Love this!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this!!!


Thank you dear!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LV strap and scarf today.


----------



## m.g.s.c

Guess what arrived today?? I never had this on my wishlist but omg it’s so cute and I happened to just see it at to bag!! Is it an amazing bag? I never looked into it.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

LV2 said:


> Love love your collection but... Catogram zippy is missing
> Which one is your favourite?


Lol. My husband is not a fan of cats. Lol. Its my husband's collection. I am a more of Hermes silk n compact fan. His favorite is the python black zippy. ( that is actually mine to match my twist, and the most expensive in our collection).


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Loriad said:


> A little Black Friday shopping anyone?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915744


Beautiful companions! Your latest PM matches car’s interior  too. Happy holidays L ❤


gwendo25 said:


> Going out shopping with Odeon PM.
> 
> View attachment 4916166


Love the ensemble! Happy shopping 


MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Taking my Métis on a black multi pochette strap out for a drive to a large grocery store  This strap is such a game changer! It makes her the most comfy crossbody bag that I have
> View attachment 4916402


Fab! Guitar straps are the best trend ever. TFS hun 


Sunshine mama said:


> LV strap and scarf today.
> View attachment 4916415


 Beautiful combo SM! I’ll say it again: you have the cutest mini bag collection ever. So many combos! Your pink confidential square looks gorgeous too.

You guys are making me want to play with my straps now lol   



m.g.s.c said:


> Guess what arrived today?? I never had this on my wishlist but omg it’s so cute and I happened to just see it at to bag!! Is it an amazing bag? I never looked into it.


Congrats! it’s so cute


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My Saturday companions: LV and Lululemon vinyasa scarf


----------



## fyn72

Out shopping with my Neonoe, haven’t used in a while! Bought a couple of items for my baby grandson due early next year


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4916657
> 
> My Saturday companions: LV and Lululemon vinyasa scarf



What a pretty bandeau — looks great with your gorgeous PM


----------



## 23adeline

November purchase part 6 ::

This morning I went to LV with my closest friend, to get Game On Vanity PM Blanc that my lovely CA received few days ago and reserved it for me. To buy GO collection at boutique in my country , it has to be purchase with purchase, and has to be ready to wear. But since I’m really not a fan of LV rtw, my CA get permission from her manager to let me substitute it with jewellery.


I’ve been eyeing in this earrings for quite some time


	

		
			
		

		
	
My friend also got to buy GO NF under my account , besides buying Montaigne BB


----------



## 23adeline

So happy to get both noir and Blanc GO vanity 
	

		
			
		

		
	






My CA gave me this dust bag for my refill perfume


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4916657
> 
> My Saturday companions: LV and Lululemon vinyasa scarf


This is soooo pretty!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Out shopping with my Neonoe, haven’t used in a while! Bought a couple of items for my baby grandson due early next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916704


Oh how exciting!! Will this be your first grandchild?
BTW, this picture makes me want to get the bag, and get that coffee!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful companions! Your latest PM matches car’s interior  too. Happy holidays L ❤
> Love the ensemble! Happy shopping
> Fab! Guitar straps are the best trend ever. TFS hun
> Beautiful combo SM! I’ll say it again: you have the cutest mini bag collection ever. So many combos! Your pink confidential square looks gorgeous too.
> 
> You guys are making me want to play with my straps now lol
> 
> Congrats! it’s so cute


Thank you dear!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4916657
> 
> My Saturday companions: LV and Lululemon vinyasa scarf


Gorgeous companions!  Love the white empreinte Métis with this bandeau on!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

fyn72 said:


> Out shopping with my Neonoe, haven’t used in a while! Bought a couple of items for my baby grandson due early next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916704


Beautiful pic and beautiful bag!  The light pink looks so gorgeous against the monogram


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh how exciting!! Will this be your first grandchild?
> BTW, this picture makes me want to get the bag, and get that coffee!!!


+1 for the bag and the coffee!!


----------



## baghabitz34

fyn72 said:


> Out shopping with my Neonoe, haven’t used in a while! Bought a couple of items for my baby grandson due early next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916704


Congrats on the grandbaby!


----------



## Loriad

23adeline said:


> November purchase part 6 ::
> 
> This morning I went to LV with my closest friend, to get Game On Vanity PM Blanc that my lovely CA received few days ago and reserved it for me. To buy GO collection at boutique in my country , it has to be purchase with purchase, and has to be ready to wear. But since I’m really not a fan of LV rtw, my CA get permission from her manager to let me substitute it with jewellery.
> View attachment 4916832
> 
> I’ve been eyeing in this earrings for quite some time
> View attachment 4916833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend also got to buy GO NF under my account , besides buying Montaigne BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916834
> View attachment 4916835
> View attachment 4916836
> View attachment 4916837
> View attachment 4916838
> View attachment 4916839
> View attachment 4916841
> View attachment 4916843
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916840
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916842


What a fun day with your friend!


----------



## KoalaXJ

Happy Sunday! How many mini bags do you spy?


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Jessihsia said:


> Happy Sunday! How many mini bags do you spy?
> View attachment 4917037


 Love it!  6!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Jessihsia said:


> Happy Sunday! How many mini bags do you spy?
> View attachment 4917037


Gorgeous!   I found 5 + GO Vanity! 
Do you already know what is inside those orange boxes under the Christmas tree?


----------



## Jordyaddict

I know technically not an in action bag but this was my in action make the card


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Jordyaddict said:


> I know technically not an in action bag but this was my in action make the card
> View attachment 4917152


Omg just reading ‘Olaf’ kicked off “_...in summerrrr!_” in my head


----------



## KoalaXJ

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Gorgeous!   I found 5 + GO Vanity!
> Do you already know what is inside those orange boxes under the Christmas tree?


Thank you!  I got two little things for my mom, the other boxes are just for decoration. I’ve done enough damage this month so I’m not expecting another bag soon lol.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty bandeau — looks great with your gorgeous PM


Thank you, my sweetest friend, and happy Sunday! I forgot to give a shoutout to Target for the sunnies. BTW I love getting flashbacks of your beautiful rose Marignan doing a Target run ❤ wish I was there lol

Hope your Thanksgiving celebration was wonderful and your turkey dinner was absolutely delicious!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mommy and me day!


----------



## PamK

Enjoying some nice sun and unexpected warm weather today!


----------



## 7777777

Jessihsia said:


> Happy Sunday! How many mini bags do you spy?
> View attachment 4917037





23adeline said:


> November purchase part 6 ::
> 
> This morning I went to LV with my closest friend, to get Game On Vanity PM Blanc that my lovely CA received few days ago and reserved it for me. To buy GO collection at boutique in my country , it has to be purchase with purchase, and has to be ready to wear. But since I’m really not a fan of LV rtw, my CA get permission from her manager to let me substitute it with jewellery.
> View attachment 4916832
> 
> I’ve been eyeing in this earrings for quite some time
> View attachment 4916833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend also got to buy GO NF under my account , besides buying Montaigne BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916834
> View attachment 4916835
> View attachment 4916836
> View attachment 4916837
> View attachment 4916838
> View attachment 4916839
> View attachment 4916841
> View attachment 4916843
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916840
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916842


looks like a fun trip!
It sounds weird they require you to purchase RTW in order to get a limited piece. It sounds like Hermes, not LV lol.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> This is soooo pretty!!!


TY my sunny friend ❤ I hope your Thanksgiving Day was fun and memorable! Happy Sunday!!


MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Gorgeous companions!  Love the white empreinte Métis with this bandeau on!


TY hun! Glad you enjoyed my PM eye candy. Happy end of November to you!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY my sunny friend ❤ I hope your Thanksgiving Day was fun and memorable! Happy Sunday!!
> TY hun! Glad you enjoyed my PM eye candy. Happy end of November to you!


Thank you dear!   Wish you too!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

PamK said:


> Enjoying some nice sun and unexpected warm weather today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917281


What a beautiful bag and a wonderful lake view!


----------



## We love Louis

Jessihsia said:


> Happy Sunday! How many mini bags do you spy?
> View attachment 4917037


This is my kind of tree


----------



## PamK

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> What a beautiful bag and a wonderful lake view!


Thank you so much! ❤️


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My Game On collection !! ( I forgot to include my journal and the bracelet )


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My keepAll collection !!!


----------



## Venessa84

My companion for the day


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Today’s work Monday is all monogram!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My keepAll collection !!!


Beautiful!  My favs from your collection are the jungle and the cloud one!


----------



## 23adeline

November purchase Part 7::
Unboxing my last purchase of this month.
Game On Toiletry 26




	

		
			
		

		
	
Together with GO Vanity Blanc that looks exactly like the GO tissue paper


----------



## 23adeline

Game On vanity Blanc first time going out


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh how exciting!! Will this be your first grandchild?
> BTW, this picture makes me want to get the bag, and get that coffee!!!


Yes very exciting!  My second grandchild but first child for my daughter.  My son and his wife have an 8 month old little girl.


----------



## DrTr

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Today’s work Monday is all monogram!
> View attachment 4917669


How fabulous!  Looks like a mono basket of goodies. Happy Monday all!


----------



## gwendo25

Flower tote PM today!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

DrTr said:


> How fabulous!  Looks like a mono basket of goodies. Happy Monday all!


Thank you very much!


----------



## GJ*

balen.girl said:


> Black Friday sale still continue to Saturday.. Need coffee and cake before we continue our shopping..
> View attachment 4916075


After 1 month of lockdown, I am really longing to go out again and have a cup of coffee

*@MarryMeLV_Now*
When I look at the seats on the train, I think that we live in the same region of Germany.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

GJ* said:


> After 1 month of lockdown, I am really longing to go out again and have a cup of coffee
> 
> *@MarryMeLV_Now*
> When I look at the seats on the train, I think that we live in the same region of Germany.


 That could be! Where are you located? I’m in the south, not far away from Munich


----------



## GJ*

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> That could be! Where are you located? I’m in the south, not far away from Munich


Then it's a little further away.  I live at the beginning of the Swabian Alb
Far away from everything


----------



## Mapoon

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Taking my Métis on a black multi pochette strap out for a drive to a large grocery store  This strap is such a game changer! It makes her the most comfy crossbody bag that I have
> View attachment 4916402


I cannot agree more! Makes carrying the metis feel so comfortable...


----------



## 23adeline

Many red hearts at work today


----------



## bigverne28

23adeline said:


> Many red hearts at work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918357


Stunning! I'm curious about the blue pouch. Never seen this before.


----------



## Bumbles

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Thanks for letting me share!! Im grateful for my collection !!


Omg! What an amazing collection!


----------



## Bumbles

Jessihsia said:


> Happy Sunday! How many mini bags do you spy?
> View attachment 4917037


Gorgeous pic! I still need to put my tree up but been so busy!


----------



## EmmJay

Dauphine MM


----------



## Loriad

EmmJay said:


> Dauphine MM
> 
> View attachment 4918502


Wow!!!! Love the purse, but the outfit and THOSE SHOES!!!!


----------



## bigverne28

EmmJay said:


> Dauphine MM
> 
> View attachment 4918502


Stunning!


----------



## 23adeline

bigverne28 said:


> Stunning! I'm curious about the blue pouch. Never seen this before.


To answer your question , I checked my WhatsApp chat with my CA,it’s Pochette Jour PM,  bought in 2016 and I use it when I go out for lunch or go to bank from my office.


----------



## bigverne28

23adeline said:


> To answer your question , I checked my WhatsApp chat with my CA,it’s Pochette Jour PM,  bought in 2016 and I use it when I go out for lunch or go to bank from my office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918511


It's really pretty and understated LV. I always find there are some great finds in the men's collection.


----------



## baghabitz34

Loriad said:


> Wow!!!! Love the purse, but the outfit and THOSE SHOES!!!!


I was just going to say the same thing!


----------



## bigverne28

Agree! Stunning shoes and outfit.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EmmJay said:


> Dauphine MM
> 
> View attachment 4918502


You’re such a style inspiration, EJ ❤ Agree with everyone’s posts, I love everything about this pic!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy December 1st, everyone! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



First time playing with my Pirates of the Caribbean bandeau


----------



## ILOVENOVA

EmmJay said:


> Dauphine MM
> 
> View attachment 4918502


Love your look today! Nice dress, blue shoes and the bag too


----------



## debsmith

Absolutely LOVE this time of the year...finally cold enough for fuzzy sweaters and warm boots, perfect Bumbag attire.


----------



## vivianwynn

Picked up some juice with the newest addition


----------



## EmmJay

Loriad said:


> Wow!!!! Love the purse, but the outfit and THOSE SHOES!!!!





bigverne28 said:


> Stunning!





baghabitz34 said:


> I was just going to say the same thing!





bigverne28 said:


> Agree! Stunning shoes and outfit.





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> You’re such a style inspiration, EJ ❤ Agree with everyone’s posts, I love everything about this pic!





ILOVENOVA said:


> Love your look today! Nice dress, blue shoes and the bag too


Thank you all for the compliments. ❤️


----------



## dangerouscurves

Carrying my Alma BB today!


----------



## Venessa84

EmmJay said:


> Dauphine MM
> 
> View attachment 4918502



WOW!!


----------



## 23adeline

Nano Noe Tahitienne with a non LV handle


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Dauphine MM
> 
> View attachment 4918502


you as always look lovely and so chic with just the right amount of edge!!


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> Nano Noe Tahitienne with a non LV handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919308
> View attachment 4919309
> View attachment 4919310


You have a great collection - and I love how you wove your scarf through a chain!  Looks so good.


----------



## EmmJay

Venessa84 said:


> WOW!!





DrTr said:


> you as always look lovely and so chic with just the right amount of edge!!


Thank you V and T! ❤️❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Nano Noe Tahitienne with a non LV handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919308
> View attachment 4919309
> View attachment 4919310


I really love this bag and the handle!!


----------



## bfly

EmmJay said:


> Dauphine MM
> 
> View attachment 4918502



Stunning.


----------



## EmmJay

bfly said:


> Stunning.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Vevy

EmmJay said:


> Dauphine MM
> 
> View attachment 4918502



Beautiful bag and shoes. Love the pop of blue, so vibrant!


----------



## gwendo25

New addition, Double zip pochette in reverse monogram.


----------



## EmmJay

Vevy said:


> Beautiful bag and shoes. Love the pop of blue, so vibrant!


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love this bag and the handle!!





DrTr said:


> You have a great collection - and I love how you wove your scarf through a chain!  Looks so good.


Thanks SM and DrTr!
But I must ‘explain’ that the strap came like that , with the scarf woven through metal chain . 
Lately I saw some beautiful straps online and purchased some. I think they are cute and the quality is not bad for that price


----------



## Mapoon

bigverne28 said:


> It's really pretty and understated LV. I always find there are some great finds in the men's collection.


As I dont have small wrists, I find some of the men's bracelets quite appealing and since they have one size up from 19...will have to see it for real though...


----------



## 23adeline

Using GO Vanity Blanc again


----------



## MeepMeep67

EmmJay said:


> Dauphine MM
> 
> View attachment 4918502


You are amazing!


----------



## balen.girl

First time with my large Kirigami. Just received my bag organizer and chain. Super happy to wear it as a sling bag.


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> Thanks SM and DrTr!
> But I must ‘explain’ that the strap came like that , with the scarf woven through metal chain .
> Lately I saw some beautiful straps online and purchased some. I think they are cute and the quality is not bad for that price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919881


How fun!  You didn’t have to share your ”secret”   But so glad you did. You find and make the most creative bag combinations with your straps and ideas!  Thanks for fessing up


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

EmmJay said:


> Dauphine MM
> 
> View attachment 4918502


Everything about this is right. The outfit, shoes, bag. Wow. Perfection.


----------



## EmmJay

Vevy said:


> Beautiful bag and shoes. Love the pop of blue, so vibrant!





MeepMeep67 said:


> You are amazing!





GucciLouisFendiOhMy said:


> Everything about this is right. The outfit, shoes, bag. Wow. Perfection.


Thank you all so much! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## bfly

Can’t stop using my psm. She’s my favorite for the moment. Never thought I’m liking my psm so much.


----------



## 23adeline

Mirror mirror on the wall, who’s is the prettiest of them all?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

balen.girl said:


> First time with my large Kirigami. Just received my bag organizer and chain. Super happy to wear it as a sling bag.
> View attachment 4919980


Stunning! These colors! Love it!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> First time with my large Kirigami. Just received my bag organizer and chain. Super happy to wear it as a sling bag.
> View attachment 4919980


Cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> View attachment 4920179
> 
> Mirror mirror on the wall, who’s is the prettiest of them all?


Sorry vanities, I choose the speedy!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Thursday all. I’m glad LV went with happy colours and Vivienne’s carnival theme this Christmas season. I need this visual uplift after 2020’s craziness lol


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thursday all. I’m glad LV went with happy colours and Vivienne’s carnival theme this Christmas season. I need this visual uplift after 2020’s craziness lol
> View attachment 4920360
> View attachment 4920361


Be careful with the holiday bags bc they’re causing color transfer and LV. I wrote a post about it in the LV chat thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/louis-vuitton-chat-thread.696625/post-34201033


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thursday all. I’m glad LV went with happy colours and Vivienne’s carnival theme this Christmas season. I need this visual uplift after 2020’s craziness lol
> View attachment 4920360
> View attachment 4920361


Cute x cute x cute!!!!


----------



## balen.girl

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Stunning! These colors! Love it!!


I regret I never get more stuff from Escale collection. Now is summer in AU. Perfect timing to wear bright color.


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!!!


Thank you Sunshine. I thought I never use the large one, but bag organizer and strap really transformed the bag into something useful to me. Love it.


----------



## LuckyBitch

23adeline said:


> View attachment 4920179
> 
> Mirror mirror on the wall, who’s is the prettiest of them all?


You have a wonderful collection but, of these three, definitely the Speedy.


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy bb ink


----------



## LouisV76

love this scarf


----------



## lvbananas

kellytheshopper said:


> thank you! She’s a rescue so we aren’t 100% sure but she definitely has some chihuahua in her  ☺
> To stay on topic... is my pochette Felicie and I in Vegas! Miss these days ☹️
> 
> View attachment 4912597



Wow, you look stunning in that blue! Drooling over that bod and I'm a female. Haha. 

The pink felicie looks so cute. Happy weekend dear!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EmmJay said:


> Be careful with the holiday bags bc they’re causing color transfer and LV. I wrote a post about it in the LV chat thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/louis-vuitton-chat-thread.696625/post-34201033


Wow, thanks for the heads up!


Sunshine mama said:


> Cute x cute x cute!!!!


Thanks sweet SM ❤️ TGIF!


----------



## Venessa84

Can’t go wrong with this little Alma and some hot chocolate


----------



## k5ml3k

EmmJay said:


> Be careful with the holiday bags bc they’re causing color transfer and LV. I wrote a post about it in the LV chat thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/louis-vuitton-chat-thread.696625/post-34201033


Yes!! I asked about this and was told they were discontinued!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Waiting to get into Harrods to cheat on LV with Chanel


----------



## Alicja K

Access denied on Louis Vuitton website why? Anyone had this problem too? It's european website


----------



## EmmJay

Alicja K said:


> Access denied on Louis Vuitton website why? Anyone had this problem too? It's european website


Clear your browser history.


----------



## EmmJay

Game On Pochette Cosmetique worn as a belt bag.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Game On Pochette Cosmetique worn as a belt bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921922


Stunning!  Saw how you also use this little gem with straps. You look marvelous as always


----------



## DrTr

Jordyaddict said:


> Waiting to get into Harrods to cheat on LV with Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921848


Too funny - love your felicie! Raise your hand if you feel like you are cheating on one house with another here at tpf
i suspect many hands are in the air!  Enjoy this beauty and Chanel!


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Stunning!  Saw how you also use this little gem with straps. You look marvelous as always


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## Jeepgurl76

One of my very favorite bags. Going Christmas shopping!


----------



## bigverne28

EmmJay said:


> Game On Pochette Cosmetique worn as a belt bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921922


Looks great styled this way. Never thought to do this. Said to myself I don’t need this piece. Now..... seeing this pic I might have to rethink especially now it’s finally atb on the European website.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Here is my young GO family!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Venessa84 said:


> Can’t go wrong with this little Alma and some hot chocolate
> 
> View attachment 4921692


This Alma is gorgeous - the color is just stunning!  Love hot chocolate from Starbucks too - this is what I order every time I’m there


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Jordyaddict said:


> Waiting to get into Harrods to cheat on LV with Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921848


Love this pic!  Just got my GO Felicie today - we’re bag twins the print is so beautiful


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

bigverne28 said:


> Looks great styled this way. Never thought to do this. Said to myself I don’t need this piece. Now..... seeing this pic I might have to rethink especially now it’s finally atb on the European website.


Have it on my wishlist for you hun


----------



## Jordyaddict

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Love this pic!  Just got my GO Felicie today - we’re bag twins the print is so beautiful



congratulations on your new felicie and your other new pieces . It’s such a fun print !


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Jordyaddict said:


> congratulations on your new felicie and your other new pieces . It’s such a fun print !


Thank you dear!   It really is!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Here is my young GO family!
> View attachment 4922102


..A feast for my eyes!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Glam80 said:


> ..A feast for my eyes!!


Thank you my dear!   And thanks for posting your gorgeous pics with GO Felicie, which made me fall in love with her - I’m so glad she’s in my collection now


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Thank you my dear!   And thanks for posting your gorgeous pics with GO Felicie, which made me fall in love with her - I’m so glad she’s in my collection now


High five hun!!  Xx


----------



## Lanikris

23adeline said:


> Speedy bb ink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920934


Gorgeous bag! How has the wear been on her? Do you find the leather to be delicate?


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thursday all. I’m glad LV went with happy colours and Vivienne’s carnival theme this Christmas season. I need this visual uplift after 2020’s craziness lol
> View attachment 4920360
> View attachment 4920361


Wow MB so many bags! Wonder what goodies are inside!


----------



## Bumbles

Here’s my favourite nano turenne in front of my Christmas tree! I just put it out a couple of days ago, and is so uplifting to see. Christmas time is such a warm and special time and to see the tree and decorations up brings a smile to my face. Especially during this tough year we’ve had. Now just needs some LV boxes underneath  Wonder if Santa is stopping at my place??! Happy Sunday all!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Bumbles said:


> Here’s my favourite nano turenne in front of my Christmas tree! I just put it out a couple of days ago, and is so uplifting to see. Christmas time is such a warm and special time and to see the tree and decorations up brings a smile to my face. Especially during this tough year we’ve had. Now just needs some LV boxes underneath  Wonder if Santa is stopping at my place??! Happy Sunday all!
> 
> View attachment 4922190


The cutest thing ever!!


----------



## fyn72

baghabitz34 said:


> Congrats on the grandbaby!


Thank you! I’m so excited to be getting a grandson from my daughter, my baby having a baby  (she is 25 but my youngest child)


----------



## fyn72

Alicja K said:


> Access denied on Louis Vuitton website why? Anyone had this problem too? It's european website


I keep getting that too and when I called them they said it’s my browser, I cleared everything but it still happens sometimes. I’m in Australia


----------



## fyn72

Suffering a heatwave in Australia atm. Cooling down with a smoothie after dropping my mini off to it’s new owner.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

fyn72 said:


> Suffering a heatwave in Australia atm. Cooling down with a smoothie after dropping my mini off to it’s new owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922236


This is such a pretty Azur bag!  I'm not usually drawn to Azur but in this style it's perfect!  What is it called?


----------



## Mapoon

On my way to my staycation with my Odeon PM & new pair of yeezys (my very first! So lucky go have got them through the adidas raffle)


----------



## fyn72

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> This is such a pretty Azur bag!  I'm not usually drawn to Azur but in this style it's perfect!  What is it called?


Thank you! It's the Siracusa in the PM size from 2013. It's so lightweight and easy to wear


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> Here’s my favourite nano turenne in front of my Christmas tree! I just put it out a couple of days ago, and is so uplifting to see. Christmas time is such a warm and special time and to see the tree and decorations up brings a smile to my face. Especially during this tough year we’ve had. Now just needs some LV boxes underneath  Wonder if Santa is stopping at my place??! Happy Sunday all!
> 
> View attachment 4922190


Adore this little cutie Bumbles!  I bet Santa will be stopping by. We all can use some holiday joy this year


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> Here’s my favourite nano turenne in front of my Christmas tree! I just put it out a couple of days ago, and is so uplifting to see. Christmas time is such a warm and special time and to see the tree and decorations up brings a smile to my face. Especially during this tough year we’ve had. Now just needs some LV boxes underneath  Wonder if Santa is stopping at my place??! Happy Sunday all!
> 
> View attachment 4922190


Beautiful!! I’m so happy you have Christmas decorations up for your cute LV’s, Bumbles  Don’t worry about Santa’s route this Christmas Eve, I pinned your place on Google maps for him  ❤


----------



## MeepMeep67

Last trip to the store for awhile. Mask and gloves ready! And I always spray the bottom of my shoes with Lysol before I get back in the car.


----------



## gwendo25

Double the fun today with Double zip pochette in reverse monogram!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful!! I’m so happy you have Christmas decorations up for your cute LV’s, Bumbles  Don’t worry about Santa’s route this Christmas Eve, I pinned your place on Google maps for him  ❤


Thanks sweet MB!


----------



## Bumbles

MeepMeep67 said:


> Last trip to the store for awhile. Mask and gloves ready! And I always spray the bottom of my shoes with Lysol before I get back in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922359


You’re game on is so pretty!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Bumbles said:


> You’re game on is so pretty!


Bumbles, Thank you so much my dear friend! Im really enjoying the Felicie, and I do love the print!


----------



## MeepMeep67

EmmJay said:


> Game On Pochette Cosmetique worn as a belt bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921922


Beautiful!!!!


MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Here is my young GO family!
> View attachment 4922102


 Love Love!!


Bumbles said:


> Here’s my favourite nano turenne in front of my Christmas tree! I just put it out a couple of days ago, and is so uplifting to see. Christmas time is such a warm and special time and to see the tree and decorations up brings a smile to my face. Especially during this tough year we’ve had. Now just needs some LV boxes underneath  Wonder if Santa is stopping at my place??! Happy Sunday all!
> 
> View attachment 4922190


 Cutest thing Ive ever seen!!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Lanikris said:


> Gorgeous bag! How has the wear been on her? Do you find the leather to be delicate?


It’s lamb skin, more delicate but it’s still manageable as it is a small bag, less chance to scratch the corners. I even used it for travelling before.
When I collected the bag from my CA, the back side of the bag had slight indentation from the handle . When I store the bag, I used ribbon to tie the handles to make them upright and stuffed the bag , the indentation disappeared now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I was just going through some photos, and I found this from last year, you know, when things were more normal.


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Thank you! I’m so excited to be getting a grandson from my daughter, my baby having a baby  (she is 25 but my youngest child)


Awwwww!!!  
How sweet!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Here’s my favourite nano turenne in front of my Christmas tree! I just put it out a couple of days ago, and is so uplifting to see. Christmas time is such a warm and special time and to see the tree and decorations up brings a smile to my face. Especially during this tough year we’ve had. Now just needs some LV boxes underneath  Wonder if Santa is stopping at my place??! Happy Sunday all!
> 
> View attachment 4922190


Wowwowowow!!!!
I really love this tiny rare gem!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Dessert and Bella on a relax Sunday afternoon


----------



## bfly

Another psm in action. It’s coming with me to pick up Jollibe fried chickens


----------



## EmmJay

MeepMeep67 said:


> Beautiful!!!!
> Love Love!!
> Cutest thing Ive ever seen!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

bigverne28 said:


> Looks great styled this way. Never thought to do this. Said to myself I don’t need this piece. Now..... seeing this pic I might have to rethink especially now it’s finally atb on the European website.


Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

Game on Pochette Cosmetique and strap from Speedy BB ink.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I was just going through some photos, and I found this from last year, you know, when things were more normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922672



Major MyLockme Love here .  Yes, looking forward to the future when we can have more “normal” outings.


----------



## Alicja K

The festive time began    I'm celebrating my new long term work contract and Santa Claus Day with my PM reverse. Love this bag.
Hopefully I will be lucky enough to get my Game On Felicie Pochette after putting my name on waiting list


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Major MyLockme Love here .  Yes, looking forward to the future when we can have more “normal” outings.


Thank you!


----------



## Alicja K

fyn72 said:


> I keep getting that too and when I called them they said it’s my browser, I cleared everything but it still happens sometimes. I’m in Australia


Clearing the browser actually helped me a lot but it is a bit annoying


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

EmmJay said:


> Game On Pochette Cosmetique worn as a belt bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921922


 Everything I’ve seen you in has been dynamite. Those shoes, the bag, the coat - it’s great.


----------



## Bumbles

EmmJay said:


> Game on Pochette Cosmetique and strap from Speedy BB ink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923009


Looks so cute and chic on you emmjay!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bfly said:


> Another psm in action. It’s coming with me to pick up Jollibe fried chickens
> 
> View attachment 4922852


Yummy bag picking up yummy chicken  I wish we had Jollibee and Lotteria in Canada!


Sunshine mama said:


> I was just going through some photos, and I found this from last year, you know, when things were more normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922672


Beautiful SM ❤ That strap gives your bag such a nice utilitarian look.


EmmJay said:


> Game on Pochette Cosmetique and strap from Speedy BB ink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923009


Another day of gorgeousness EJ ❤


----------



## balen.girl

Mix and match between PM and MP strap.. This strap is much more comfortable than PM original strap.


----------



## KoalaXJ

Not ready for Monday lol.


----------



## Bumbles

Jessihsia said:


> Not ready for Monday lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923238


The vanity in this print is so happy and pretty! Brings a smile to your face


----------



## Iamminda

DE — it suits my casual style so well .


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> DE — it suits my casual style so well .
> 
> View attachment 4923276


I love this!  What a great bag and great pic


----------



## 23adeline

Trying to make my Monday a bright day 
	

		
			
		

		
	





But I feel so frustrated now,  waiting so long for my turn at a bank that is not my regular bank


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @GucciLouisFendiOhMy @Bumbles @MyBelongs to Louis ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> I love this!  What a great bag and great pic



Thanks so much, sweet T


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> DE — it suits my casual style so well .
> 
> View attachment 4923276


This lemon combo is just perfect, IM 
Wishing you a great new week!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> DE — it suits my casual style so well .
> 
> View attachment 4923276


I love this look, IM.


----------



## sunnybrii

Iamminda said:


> DE — it suits my casual style so well .
> 
> View attachment 4923276


Love this & such a beautiful shot as well!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> DE — it suits my casual style so well .
> 
> View attachment 4923276


This bag looks so good with your canary yellow sweater!!! Nice picture IM! A mod shot!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Trying to make my Monday a bright day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923305
> View attachment 4923306
> View attachment 4923307
> 
> But I feel so frustrated now,  waiting so long for my turn at a bank that is not my regular bank


DANG!!! I Love this pink!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A quick run to SB.


----------



## sunnybrii

Sunshine mama said:


> A quick run to SB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923534


Love this picture!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks dear DM  — I am always happy to see you .



Dextersmom said:


> I love this look, IM.




Thank you V . Speaking of lemony love, can’t wait to see your new lemon Alma BB when it launches soon. You have a great week too 



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This lemon combo is just perfect, IM
> Wishing you a great new week!




Thanks kindly sunnybril — I appreciate it 



sunnybrii said:


> Love this & such a beautiful shot as well!




Thanks very much SSSSM — this yellow hoodie is my new favorite (after sitting unworn in my closet for years ). We must be on the same yellow wavelength—your jaune cardholder is drool worthy 



Sunshine mama said:


> This bag looks so good with your canary yellow sweater!!! Nice picture IM! A mod shot!!!!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> A quick run to SB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923534


Great pic as always SM! Isn’t the coin card case just the best!  Love your bright, I’m currently using my mono eclipse reverse one and loving it!  Happy Monday!!


----------



## TC1

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yummy bag picking up yummy chicken  I wish we had Jollibee and Lotteria in Canada!
> 
> Beautiful SM ❤ That strap gives your bag such a nice utilitarian look.
> Another day of gorgeousness EJ ❤


We have some Jolibee locations in Canada!


----------



## MeepMeep67

DH driving us to the vet. Blue having back spasm that his oral meds aren't controlling.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MeepMeep67 said:


> DH driving us to the vet. Blue having back spasm that his oral meds aren't controlling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923972


Oh no, wish him a speedy recovery ❤


Sunshine mama said:


> A quick run to SB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923534


How festive at SB! Love it!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy festive monogram Monday!


----------



## balen.girl

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy festive monogram Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4924063
> View attachment 4924064


I am also keeping festive paper bag. But honestly I don’t know what to do with it. Just collecting dust..


----------



## DrTr

MeepMeep67 said:


> DH driving us to the vet. Blue having back spasm that his oral meds aren't controlling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923972


What a sweet kiddo - so sorry his little back is spasming, but it appears he is well tended and very well loved  Best wishes for Blue, and love your bag with the wide strap.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

balen.girl said:


> I am also keeping festive paper bag. But honestly I don’t know what to do with it. Just collecting dust..


I keep them all to frame


----------



## Loriad

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I keep them all to frame


Great idea! I would love to see what they look like framed!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy festive monogram Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4924063
> View attachment 4924064



So pretty — is that the MPA’s round coin worn on a chain?


----------



## Loriad

MeepMeep67 said:


> DH driving us to the vet. Blue having back spasm that his oral meds aren't controlling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923972


Poor thing! I hope he's better soon.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Loriad said:


> Great idea! I would love to see what they look like framed!


Lol TY hun. I’m going to keep collecting them for a super rainbow lineup 


Iamminda said:


> So pretty — is that the MPA’s round coin worn on a chain?


Yes  TY my friend!


----------



## LVgirl_68

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy festive monogram Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4924063
> View attachment 4924064


So pretty!


----------



## LVgirl_68

23adeline said:


> Trying to make my Monday a bright day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923305
> View attachment 4923306
> View attachment 4923307
> 
> But I feel so frustrated now,  waiting so long for my turn at a bank that is not my regular bank


Stunning bag and I LOVE the color!


----------



## LVgirl_68

Bumbles said:


> Here’s my favourite nano turenne in front of my Christmas tree! I just put it out a couple of days ago, and is so uplifting to see. Christmas time is such a warm and special time and to see the tree and decorations up brings a smile to my face. Especially during this tough year we’ve had. Now just needs some LV boxes underneath  Wonder if Santa is stopping at my place??! Happy Sunday all!
> 
> View attachment 4922190


That is just the cutest thing ever!


----------



## GJ*

MeepMeep67 said:


> DH driving us to the vet. Blue having back spasm that his oral meds aren't controlling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923972


I wish you all the best.  Is your dog doing better?  My two also have major back problems and already have ops behind them.  I keep my fingers crossed that it gets better.


----------



## fyn72

Taken on Sunday on the way to our work Christmas dinner, the owner an executive chef it was AhhhMaaazing


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing this colourful beauty that I couldn’t believe it’s still available. After seeing a few beautiful ladies here managed to get it recently, I randomly checked LV app one morning and saw it’s miraculously ‘available’ 
Presenting my first Kirigami 





And the insert arrived today too


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lol TY hun. I’m going to keep collecting them for a super rainbow lineup
> 
> Yes  TY my friend!


Such a great idea as a necklace!!!


----------



## balen.girl

23adeline said:


> Unboxing this colourful beauty that I couldn’t believe it’s still available. After seeing a few beautiful ladies here managed to get it recently, I randomly checked LV app one morning and saw it’s miraculously ‘available’
> Presenting my first Kirigami
> View attachment 4924316
> View attachment 4924315
> View attachment 4924318
> View attachment 4924317
> 
> And the insert arrived today too
> View attachment 4924319
> View attachment 4924320


We have the same feeling when I found my Escale Kirigami at store recently. I can’t believe it’s still available. I have been asking for long and they always said no more stock. Super happy.. Congrats on yours dear.


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

23adeline said:


> November unboxing part 2::
> Alma BB metallic Rose Pale
> View attachment 4898984
> View attachment 4898985
> View attachment 4898986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison with another Alma BB that I’m using today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoulder strap of the blue Alma BB is slightly longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898988
> 
> The lining of blue Alma is cotton fabric , whereas lining of pink Alma is alcantara
> View attachment 4898989
> View attachment 4898990


Be still my beating heart!  Simply stunning!


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

Glam80 said:


> My favourite coin card holder
> 
> View attachment 4899099


Great coin holder, and I LVoe your nails!


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

Glam80 said:


> Felicie in lockdown action...on my way to Costco..  Ps.My favourite "Grab & Go" bag
> View attachment 4904548


I LVoe everything about this look!


----------



## Alicja K

Anyone here living in Dublin? Or maybe I'm lucky enough and there is SA from Dublin store here and Reading my post?


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> Great coin holder, and I LVoe your nails!





PurseMaven4Ever said:


> I LVoe everything about this look!


Oh thank you @PurseMaven4Ever  for your kind words!  Xx


----------



## balen.girl

Super comfortable strap..


----------



## deii

great new workbag


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

Glam80 said:


> Oh thank you @PurseMaven4Ever  for your kind words!  Xx


You're welcome, Glam80! And thank you for posting such inspirations! 

I have SO enjoyed catching up on my new favorite thread today! The design elements, product combinations, and photography are stunning!  I LVoe TPF-LV because no one I know shares my affection for, appreciation of, and obsession with LV.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## fyn72

Just picked up my new to me car with my also needs to me George’s bb, first time using both


----------



## 23adeline

balen.girl said:


> We have the same feeling when I found my Escale Kirigami at store recently. I can’t believe it’s still available. I have been asking for long and they always said no more stock. Super happy.. Congrats on yours dear.


Thanks dear!
Your kirigami finding triggered me to check occasionally for this beauty at LV App


----------



## 23adeline

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> Be still my beating heart!  Simply stunning!


Thanks dear!
Some nicer pics for you


----------



## 23adeline

GO Vanity noir again


----------



## MeepMeep67

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Oh no, wish him a speedy recovery ❤
> Thank you bag twin
> 
> 
> DrTr said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweet kiddo - so sorry his little back is spasming, but it appears he is well tended and very well loved  Best wishes for Blue, and love your bag with the wide strap.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you DrTr.  DH & I forgot to have kids, so you are right, our rescue pups are our kids! I really like the wide strap and its comfortable
> 
> 
> Loriad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor thing! I hope he's better soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you bag twin
> 
> 
> GJ* said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all the best.  Is your dog doing better?  My two also have major back problems and already have ops behind them.  I keep my fingers crossed that it gets better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you GJ He had a leg op few yrs ago which is holding up well. trying to keep his back healthy. I hope your two continue to stay healthy
> 
> Seems to flare up when he over does it. Its a delicate balance. He's on the mend and was looking better today. He was in bad shape, I was worried. Thank you all
Click to expand...


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> Just picked up my new to me car with my also needs to me George’s bb, first time using both
> 
> View attachment 4924976



Double congrats on your two beauties — enjoy


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Just picked up my new to me car with my also needs to me George’s bb, first time using both
> 
> View attachment 4924976


Waouh !!! Beautiful combo


----------



## Alicja K

Working from home, kids dropped to school and getting ready to do grocery shopping. 

Here are my daily essentials  

I know, I know one is not LV but I love it too much and had to show you this coin purse. 

Have a nice day everyone. 
Very rainy day here in Ireland.


----------



## Alicja K

fyn72 said:


> Just picked up my new to me car with my also needs to me George’s bb, first time using both
> 
> View attachment 4924976


Oh wow  I always wanted this bag but it's discontinued. I had my eyes on the blue and red stripes but this one is so so nice too 

Congratulations and enjoy these two


----------



## Alicja K

balen.girl said:


> Super comfortable strap..
> View attachment 4924834


Love this combination   Is this Speedy B25?
 I am really thinking to get this bag and I never thought I'll go for such a classic bag. Do u have insert to keep the shape?


----------



## balen.girl

Alicja K said:


> Love this combination   Is this Speedy B25?
> I am really thinking to get this bag and I never thought I'll go for such a classic bag. Do u have insert to keep the shape?


Yes, this is speedy B 25. My all weather bag. I use insert only if I bring my kids water bottle, so it won’t roll around inside the bag. On normal days, I don’t use it.


----------



## DrTr

Alicja K said:


> Working from home, kids dropped to school and getting ready to do grocery shopping.
> 
> Here are my daily essentials
> 
> I know, I know one is not LV but I love it too much and had to show you this coin purse.
> 
> Have a nice day everyone.
> Very rainy day here in Ireland.


lovely bags! And “guest appearances” are always welcome   Great coin purse too!


----------



## 23adeline

GO vanity and toiletry at herbal hair treatment salon


----------



## HeartMyMJs

fyn72 said:


> Just picked up my new to me car with my also needs to me George’s bb, first time using both
> 
> View attachment 4924976


Congrats!!


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

23adeline said:


> Thanks dear!
> Some nicer pics for you
> View attachment 4924981
> 
> View attachment 4924983


Simply stunning! Thank you for the extra pics.  You are a very talented photographer!
I have a LVoely collection (important reminder to myself ), but I want this Alma BB and the black GO Vanity PM soooooo badly now!  I have started stalking. It's always fun to be on a quest . . .


----------



## sunnybrii

fyn72 said:


> Just picked up my new to me car with my also needs to me George’s bb, first time using both
> 
> View attachment 4924976


Beautiful!!! Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## Twingles

Bumbles said:


> Here’s my favourite nano turenne in front of my Christmas tree! I just put it out a couple of days ago, and is so uplifting to see. Christmas time is such a warm and special time and to see the tree and decorations up brings a smile to my face. Especially during this tough year we’ve had. Now just needs some LV boxes underneath  Wonder if Santa is stopping at my place??! Happy Sunday all!
> 
> View attachment 4922190


That is absolutely darling!  I have the Turenne PM and love it.


----------



## balen.girl

Someone is happy riding roller coaster..


----------



## 23adeline

Using strap of trunk clutch on GO vanity Blanc 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Colourful from outside to inside


----------



## Bumbles

Twingles said:


> That is absolutely darling!  I have the Turenne PM and love it.


Thank you! Yes I couldnt agree more. The pleats are so cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> Someone is happy riding roller coaster..
> View attachment 4925757
> 
> View attachment 4925758
> 
> View attachment 4925759
> 
> View attachment 4925760


I love the watch!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Just picked up my new to me car with my also needs to me George’s bb, first time using both
> 
> View attachment 4924976


Oh my goodness! I love that bag. Congrats!!!
And that's a pretty blue car.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Thanks dear!
> Some nicer pics for you
> View attachment 4924981
> 
> View attachment 4924983


Love love love!!!
I love the combo with the round coin purse and the pink flower OMG!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My most used LV item today again.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Sunshine mama said:


> My most used LV item today again.
> View attachment 4925928


+1 ! I've got the cobalt one and it's my most used LV item this year!  X


----------



## Passerine123

My V Tote MM enjoying a ride through the Swiss Alps — from Gstaad to Zweisimmen.


----------



## Antonia

Damier Knightsbridge


----------



## LuckyBitch

Sunshine mama said:


> My most used LV item today again.
> View attachment 4925928


I'm not a fan of the vanity cases bit your Gucci is an absolute dream...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Antonia said:


> Damier Knightsbridge
> View attachment 4926036


Love this bag! What is it called?


----------



## Sunshine mama

LuckyBitch said:


> I'm not a fan of the vanity cases bit your Gucci is an absolute dream...


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glam80 said:


> +1 ! I've got the cobalt one and it's my most used LV item this year!  X


I know!!!


----------



## Antonia

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this bag! What is it called?


Thank you @Sunshine mama !  It's the Knightsbridge....no longer made but such an amazing little bag with great details.  As small as it is, it can fit a lot because it's a doctor style bag that opens wide.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Passerine123 said:


> My V Tote MM enjoying a ride through the Swiss Alps — from Gstaad to Zweisimmen.
> View attachment 4926011


I absolutely adore the V tote !!! What a beautiful pic too !!


----------



## Just.Stine

Todays bag


----------



## Tinuviel

V tote mm


----------



## Tinuviel

My favourite tote bag
Lv flower tote


----------



## Taimi

Antonia said:


> Damier Knightsbridge
> View attachment 4926036


Bag twins! I have this too. It was my first LV.


----------



## sunnybrii

Sunshine mama said:


> My most used LV item today again.
> View attachment 4925928


That’s my most used wallet as well! Love, love that card holder! Sometimes I think I should’ve gotten a back up!


----------



## Mcmd11

Alicja K said:


> Anyone here living in Dublin? Or maybe I'm lucky enough and there is SA from Dublin store here and Reading my post?


I am in Dublin.


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> My most used LV item today again.
> View attachment 4925928


Just a ray of sunshine. Love your pics SM! They are always amazing, and so beautiful!


----------



## Bumbles

sunnybrii said:


> That’s my most used wallet as well! Love, love that card holder! Sometimes I think I should’ve gotten a back up!


Agree! What colour did you get? The yellow is such an amazing colour and brings a smile to your face. Wish they made more, and also in the women’s style as well. Us females always go to the men’s side because they have nice things.


----------



## Beauty2c

New to me. Blue Mini Lin Josephine


----------



## Sunshine mama

Antonia said:


> Thank you @Sunshine mama !  It's the Knightsbridge....no longer made but such an amazing little bag with great details.  As small as it is, it can fit a lot because it's a doctor style bag that opens wide.


Thank you! I think I may have asked you once before cuz now I remember the name. It's really cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Just a ray of sunshine. Love your pics SM! They are always amazing, and so beautiful!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Mapoon

fyn72 said:


> Just picked up my new to me car with my also needs to me George’s bb, first time using both
> 
> View attachment 4924976


Enjoy your 86   I used to drive one too...white one with the wing and all the works (hubby's second wife)...but have now gone back to an SUV...long story...


----------



## 23adeline

At hair salon for haircut and treatment


----------



## 23adeline

My new hairstyle


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> My new hairstyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927037


you look great!  I do the same thing you showed, I take an MPA or my PA with a very long strap and leave it on while in the salon under my cape. Both to protect it from surfaces there but also color!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Holiday feels with a Christmas tractor and my Speedy b 25


----------



## Alicja K

Mcmd11 said:


> I am in Dublin.


Thank you but I'm sorted


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> I love the watch!!!


+ 1!!


----------



## sunnybrii

Bumbles said:


> Agree! What colour did you get? The yellow is such an amazing colour and brings a smile to your face. Wish they made more, and also in the women’s style as well. Us females always go to the men’s side because they have nice things.


I have the yellow/jaune & it definitely brightens up my day! And yes I’d love to see more of this color & hope they do bring it back, more catered to us women. A cardholder in pink would be super cute as well!


----------



## Alicja K

I am sooo happy   look guys what is coming to me 

I actually thought I won't be able to get this bag after client service told me it is very hard to find. 
I was on waiting list since Monday and here it is. 
I was asking you which should I get... Speedy B25 or GO Felicie Pochette. I was thinking that always can get speedy but GO Felicie Pochette stole my heart from this collection.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Alicja K said:


> I am sooo happy   look guys what is coming to me
> 
> I actually thought I won't be able to get this bag after client service told me it is very hard to find.
> I was on waiting list since Monday and here it is.
> I was asking you which should I get... Speedy B25 or GO Felicie Pochette. I was thinking that always can get speedy but GO Felicie Pochette stole my heart from this collection.


Congrats hun! This bag is sooo beautiful and gives the perfect holiday vibes!


----------



## Bumbles

sunnybrii said:


> I have the yellow/jaune & it definitely brightens up my day! And yes I’d love to see more of this color & hope they do bring it back, more catered to us women. A cardholder in pink would be super cute as well!


YES! I was thinking exactly the same. Same one in a pink would be amazing!


----------



## LittleStar88

First trip out. A fun pop of color on an overcast day!


----------



## fyn72

Yay it’s the weekend! Staying indoors today as we are getting a lot of much needed rain all weekend. A nice break from the heat we’ve been having too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

sunnybrii said:


> I have the yellow/jaune & it definitely brightens up my day! And yes I’d love to see more of this color & hope they do bring it back, more catered to us women. A cardholder in pink would be super cute as well!


That's exactly what I was thinking!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LittleStar88 said:


> First trip out. A fun pop of color on an overcast day!
> 
> View attachment 4927507


Just gorgeous in every way!!!    I need this in my life right now!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> YES! I was thinking exactly the same. Same one in a pink would be amazing!


+1!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Holiday feels with a Christmas tractor and my Speedy b 25
> View attachment 4927107


So festive!!!


----------



## DrTr

LittleStar88 said:


> First trip out. A fun pop of color on an overcast day!
> 
> View attachment 4927507


Love your pink Alma my agenda sister!  I’m mad for purples and pinks, and I’m always glad to see these colors come back again. Enjoy - she lights up the grey day beautifully


----------



## LittleStar88

Sunshine mama said:


> Just gorgeous in every way!!!    I need this in my life right now!



Thank you! I was swimming in a sea of Mono & DE, needed some color in my life (and add an Alma to the collection)  



DrTr said:


> Love your pink Alma my agenda sister!  I’m mad for purples and pinks, and I’m always glad to see these colors come back again. Enjoy - she lights up the grey day beautifully



I feel like LV does a great job with the bright colors! I am still not able to mentally give up the blue skittles alma coming out next year... Am I crazy to think I need it to match my agenda?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> So festive!!!


Thank you very much my dear!


----------



## fyn72

Was early to the shopping center before the crowds.. had some yummy Vietnamese spicy pork for lunch at 8street


----------



## vintage diamond

First ballet class since lockdown was lifted in Dublin!


----------



## Alicja K

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Congrats hun! This bag is sooo beautiful and gives the perfect holiday vibes!


Definitely. Thank you. 
Can't wait to have her


----------



## Alicja K

Alicja K said:


> Thank you.
> Can't wait to have her


----------



## Bags_4_life

EmmJay said:


> Game on Pochette Cosmetique and strap from Speedy BB ink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923009



Looks fabulous, always looks bright and sunny where you are, it’s been miserable here in London for months! Which size rings and from what seller/where do you buy to convert your cosmetic pouch? I’ve bought several and had no luck so far, some didn’t open, some too big. My beautiful multicolour cosmetic pouch would love to go out and have fun instead of sitting on my vanity


----------



## Just.Stine

My Jeune Fille MM from 1988


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

In love with this new little cutie!


----------



## 23adeline

Just reached home with Neonoe BB, after a busy day at work today.


----------



## MaggieAnn

Just admiring these beauties    . So so happy with what I have.


----------



## littleblackbag

Took this baby out this evening. Got her for Christmas 2014. Don’t use her often but when I do, makes me happy.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Took my Speedy B out yesterday


----------



## gwendo25

Loving my new Vavin PM.  I never really cared for DE but this one just captured my attention and I couldn’t do without it! Love the black leather front pocket.


----------



## Alicja K

gwendo25 said:


> Loving my new Vavin PM.  I never really cared for DE but this one just captured my attention and I couldn’t do without it! Love the black leather front pocket.
> 
> View attachment 4928508
> View attachment 4928509


It's such a gorgeous bag   enjoy


----------



## gwendo25

Alicja K said:


> It's such a gorgeous bag   enjoy


Thank you.


----------



## cheidel

BowieFan1971 said:


> 1998 vintage Alma
> Vintage cles- I use this every day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909492
> View attachment 4909499


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Empreinte OTG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910102


You look fabulous!!!


----------



## cheidel

jszkat said:


> View attachment 4910760


Beautiful!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my mono strap and a key holder.
> View attachment 4911300


Very cute!


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> Quick sundry shopping with GO Vanity pm & Cube coin purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4912612


Lovely!!


----------



## 23adeline

Shopping with eldest daughter using MPA


----------



## DrTr

LittleStar88 said:


> Thank you! I was swimming in a sea of Mono & DE, needed some color in my life (and add an Alma to the collection)
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like LV does a great job with the bright colors! I am still not able to mentally give up the blue skittles alma coming out next year... Am I crazy to think I need it to match my agenda?


Nope, not crazy at all! Why WOULDN’T you match your bag to your agenda


----------



## DrTr

MaggieAnn said:


> Just admiring these beauties    . So so happy with what I have.


Lovely collection!


----------



## travelbliss

littleblackbag said:


> Took this baby out this evening. Got her for Christmas 2014. Don’t use her often but when I do, makes me happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928375
> View attachment 4928376



Such gorgeous, even patina on your Sologne !!!


----------



## travelbliss

gwendo25 said:


> Loving my new Vavin PM.  I never really cared for DE but this one just captured my attention and I couldn’t do without it! Love the black leather front pocket.
> 
> View attachment 4928508
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928541
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928542



I'm not a fan of DE either, but your bag is the rare exception !! wow...


----------



## LittleStar88

Amazed by what fits in the little Alma BB! @DrTr I think a blue Alma BB is needed to go with the agenda


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

LittleStar88 said:


> Amazed by what fits in the little Alma BB! @DrTr I think a blue Alma BB is needed to go with the agenda
> 
> View attachment 4928816


Beautiful pic! Love your pink Alma (it’s such a nice bright color!) and the accompanying SLGs   Thanks for sharing a bit of Christmas feeling!


----------



## l.ch.

gwendo25 said:


> Loving my new Vavin PM.  I never really cared for DE but this one just captured my attention and I couldn’t do without it! Love the black leather front pocket.
> 
> View attachment 4928508
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928541
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928542


How beautiful! Been eyeing this bag for a while...


----------



## l.ch.

LittleStar88 said:


> Amazed by what fits in the little Alma BB! @DrTr I think a blue Alma BB is needed to go with the agenda
> 
> View attachment 4928816


Whaaat? Did you manage to get all these SLGs in the alma bb? Amazing! Maybe I should reconsider it... I have disregarded the alma bb, because I have to carry my eyeglasses....


----------



## LittleStar88

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Beautiful pic! Love your pink Alma (it’s such a nice bright color!) and the accompanying SLGs   Thanks for sharing a bit of Christmas feeling!



Thank you!




l.ch. said:


> Whaaat? Did you manage to get all these SLGs in the alma bb? Amazing! Maybe I should reconsider it... I have disregarded the alma bb, because I have to carry my eyeglasses....



I can still fit sunglasses on the top of all of these! Really quite surprised!

Heres everything without the sunglasses. Is a cozy fit, but not overstuffed!


----------



## kfarrel2

Iamminda said:


> DE — it suits my casual style so well .
> 
> View attachment 4923276


 Do you mid sharing what bag this is?!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Feeling somehow like Cinderella due to having to quickly return home with my speedy b 25 before the clock says ... not 12 but 9 pm - it’s the new time everyone has to be home according to the new lockdown rules


----------



## Iamminda

kfarrel2 said:


> Do you mid sharing what bag this is?!



Sure . It’s the Kensington Bowling Bag — discontinued a couple of years ago.  It comes with a detachable shoulder strap.


----------



## kfarrel2

Iamminda said:


> Sure . It’s the Kensington Bowling Bag — discontinued a couple of years ago.  It comes with a detachable shoulder strap.




Thank you! Would love to look for this pre-loved.


----------



## travelbliss

LittleStar88 said:


> Amazed by what fits in the little Alma BB! @DrTr I think a blue Alma BB is needed to go with the agenda
> 
> View attachment 4928816



Such an adorable display !!!


----------



## LittleStar88

travelbliss said:


> Such an adorable display !!!



Thank you


----------



## Bumbles

My gorgeous Xmas victorine wallet matching my red coach mini handbag! Happy Monday all! Here’s to a great week ahead!


----------



## 23adeline

Using one of my favourite but not so common LV Arch bag


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> My gorgeous Xmas victorine wallet matching my red coach mini handbag! Happy Monday all! Here’s to a great week ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929382


Love it Bumbles! So much color, and I love that Christmas animation. I’m sorry I missed some of the previous ones. Thanks for the cheer!


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> Using one of my favourite but not so common LV Arch bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929528
> View attachment 4929529


I think this is a stunning bag - I remember when it launched and was very tempted. Looks great on you.


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> Love it Bumbles! So much color, and I love that Christmas animation. I’m sorry I missed some of the previous ones. Thanks for the cheer!


Thank you sweet DrTr!  Glad I was able to bring a smile to your day. Yes this one was very pretty! One of my fav!


----------



## Venessa84

This weekends bags and the bumbag with my BFF’s first ever LV


----------



## yvesjilaurent

Rainy season is upon us — I’m going to miss bringing her out


----------



## balen.girl

After collecting my order..


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> My gorgeous Xmas victorine wallet matching my red coach mini handbag! Happy Monday all! Here’s to a great week ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929382


Ooh M&M.. so cute..


----------



## 23adeline

DrTr said:


> I think this is a stunning bag - I remember when it launched and was very tempted. Looks great on you.


Thanks DrTr!  I fell in love at the first sight when I saw this bag at London Heathrow


----------



## 23adeline

Dora BB, an oldie


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Ooh M&M.. so cute..


Thank you @balen.girl


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> After collecting my order..
> View attachment 4930159


More LV goodies I see! Can’t wait for the reveal....


----------



## gwendo25

Getting ready to brighten my day with my Vavin PM.


----------



## gwendo25

23adeline said:


> Dora BB, an oldie
> View attachment 4930179
> View attachment 4930180


Beautiful little bag!


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> Thanks DrTr!  I fell in love at the first sight when I saw this bag at London Heathrow


With good reason! She‘s a classy beauty!


----------



## 23adeline

Hubby wanted me to go together to check our house construction site , so I just grabbed this kirigami big pouch and go


----------



## 23adeline

Group photo of today’s bags


----------



## KK0825

My everyday companion and all its insides


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

It’s that time of year again. I’m happy we will be celebrating a White Christmas this year ❤️

Happy holiday Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> It’s that time of year again. I’m happy we will be celebrating a White Christmas this year ❤
> 
> Happy holiday Tuesday everyone!
> View attachment 4930468



 — no one does cold weather as beautifully or stylish as you V


----------



## balen.girl

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> It’s that time of year again. I’m happy we will be celebrating a White Christmas this year ❤
> 
> Happy holiday Tuesday everyone!
> View attachment 4930468


I want white Christmas too.. It’s getting warmer here..


----------



## Iamminda

First day out with my newbie (actually, it was a short car ride to make a contactless delivery but at least we left the house ).


----------



## Bumbles

yvesjilaurent said:


> Rainy season is upon us — I’m going to miss bringing her out
> 
> View attachment 4930124


Try and use her as much as you can when it’s not raining!


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> I want white Christmas too.. It’s getting warmer here..


Me too! I want a white Christmas too!  Will have to live thru your beautiful pics @MyBelongs to Louis


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> It’s that time of year again. I’m happy we will be celebrating a White Christmas this year ❤
> 
> Happy holiday Tuesday everyone!
> View attachment 4930468


I love your outfit! So jel! If it weren’t for Mr Covid I would be having a white Christmas too! Oh well, will have to dream and live thru your pics MB!


----------



## 23adeline

Look at my ‘belt’    
I have 3 Vanity PM and a Speedy BB Ink that came with this same strap, might as well use one as belt .


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> It’s that time of year again. I’m happy we will be celebrating a White Christmas this year ❤
> 
> Happy holiday Tuesday everyone!
> View attachment 4930468


This jacket/coat is so cute & they all go together beautifully!


----------



## sunnybrii

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my newbie (actually, it was a short car ride to make a contactless delivery but at least we left the house ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930562


Stunning bag with just the right amount of sheen & glad u got to take her out!


----------



## balen.girl

It’s a very long queue today at LV. And it’s hot to queue outside the store. I need to collect my order. Rewarding my self after that.


----------



## Tinuviel

Not a bag
It’ a coat
Lv hooded wrap coat


----------



## GJ*

balen.girl said:


> It’s a very long queue today at LV. And it’s hot to queue outside the store. I need to collect my order. Rewarding my self after that.
> View attachment 4930842


Now I'm getting  jealous 
On the other hand, I am happy to see pictures of normal life
Thank you for the picture 
I'm looking forward to going to a cafe again.
But i don't want the heat, we hope for a white christmas this year


----------



## Tinuviel

Lv marignan coquelicot


----------



## balen.girl

GJ* said:


> Now I'm getting  jealous
> On the other hand, I am happy to see pictures of normal life
> Thank you for the picture
> I'm looking forward to going to a cafe again.
> But i don't want the heat, we hope for a white christmas this year


So far we are good, everything is normal here. Just need to maintain our distance and stay clean, just personal protection. Nobody wear mask or face shield here. But the weather is getting warmer now, definitely we will never have our white Christmas.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> — no one does cold weather as beautifully or stylish as you V


Thank you, sweet IM! You’re too kind. I adore your new Twist running errands - thanks for sharing that beautiful pic with us ❤ 


balen.girl said:


> I want white Christmas too..


Aww I wish you a safe Christmas regardless of weather, BG ❤ I’d love to celebrate the holidays on the beach one day, like our Aussie friends do - a wonderful Christmas either ways!


Bumbles said:


> I love your outfit! So jel! If it weren’t for Mr Covid I would be having a white Christmas too! Oh well, will have to dream and live thru your pics MB!


TY sweet Bumbles. Wishing you a wonderful Christmas and may we all bid goodbye to COVID asap! I’m inspired to dream of beautiful nano’s through your gorgeous collection this holiday season ❤


sunnybrii said:


> This jacket/coat is so cute & they all go together beautifully!


TYSM sweet SB  So happy you love the brand mixing. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you, sweet IM! You’re too kind. I adore your new Twist running errands - thanks for sharing that beautiful pic with us ❤
> Aww I wish you a safe Christmas regardless of weather, BG ❤ I’d love to celebrate the holidays on the beach one day, like our Aussie friends do - a wonderful Christmas either ways!
> TY sweet Bumbles. Wishing you a wonderful Christmas and may we all bid goodbye to COVID asap! I’m inspired to dream of beautiful nano’s through your gorgeous collection this holiday season ❤
> TYSM sweet SB  So happy you love the brand mixing. Merry Christmas!


Thank you MB! Wishing you and your family a wonderful Christmas and an even better new year! I know under your tree will be filled with lots of special and amazing goodies for you too!


----------



## Hotsauna

Tinuviel said:


> Not a bag
> It’ a coat
> Lv hooded wrap coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930851
> View attachment 4930852



The coat is gorgeous!
Where were you visiting?


----------



## Tinuviel

Hotsauna said:


> The coat is gorgeous!
> Where were you visiting?


Last year in Cambridge,UK
The tree behind me is The Newton Apple Tree at Trinity College


----------



## Hotsauna

Tinuviel said:


> Last year in Cambridge,UK
> The tree behind me is The Newton Apple Tree at Trinity College



Thank you. The surroundings are wonderful.
I miss travelling and hoping the craziness will end soon.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Christmas time for my Lockme ever bb !


----------



## Vevy

bbcerisette66 said:


> Christmas time for my Lockme ever bb !


Love your bag and the Christmas tree and Nativity scene in the background! ❤


----------



## Vevy

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my newbie (actually, it was a short car ride to make a contactless delivery but at least we left the house ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930562


Beautiful color! ❤


----------



## bbcerisette66

Vevy said:


> Love your bag and the Christmas tree and Nativity scene in the background! ❤


Thank you


----------



## Vevy

Bumbles said:


> My gorgeous Xmas victorine wallet matching my red coach mini handbag! Happy Monday all! Here’s to a great week ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929382


Love the pop of color! ❤


----------



## Vevy

gwendo25 said:


> Loving my new Vavin PM.  I never really cared for DE but this one just captured my attention and I couldn’t do without it! Love the black leather front pocket.
> 
> View attachment 4928508
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928541
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928542


Love the bag and the bandeau! ❤


----------



## sunkissme

I’m loving my cherry red LV Vernis Zippy . It’s such a beautiful color!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Birthday outfit!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks very much .  Sunnybril and V — hope to see your beautiful Twist in action soon 



sunnybrii said:


> Stunning bag with just the right amount of sheen & glad u got to take her out!






MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you, sweet IM! You’re too kind. I adore your new Twist running errands - thanks for sharing that beautiful pic with us ❤






Vevy said:


> Beautiful color! ❤


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Birthday  — looking good 



HeartMyMJs said:


> Birthday outfit!
> View attachment 4931231


----------



## Iamminda

bbcerisette66 said:


> Christmas time for my Lockme ever bb !


That’s a beautiful tree and the Lockme Ever looks so good on you.  If I remember correctly from the club house, you have a Lockme II — which do you like better?  (I know the Lockme II is discontinued but I love the look).  Thanks.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@bbcerisette66 
LVoely! Merry Christmas, BB ❤️ 

@HeartMyMJs
Happy Birthday to you! Love the pleated skirt


----------



## skyqueen

sunkissme said:


> I’m loving my cherry red LV Vernis Zippy . It’s such a beautiful color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4931121


OMG...I want your nails!


----------



## DrTr

sunkissme said:


> I’m loving my cherry red LV Vernis Zippy . It’s such a beautiful color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4931121


Perfect! I’m a sucker for a gorgeous LV and perfectly matching mani!


----------



## Mapoon

Bumbles said:


> My gorgeous Xmas victorine wallet matching my red coach mini handbag! Happy Monday all! Here’s to a great week ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929382


Love the really cute coach bag!! And not forgetting the m & m team on the tree!! So colourful dear!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @bbcerisette66
> LVoely! Merry Christmas, BB ❤
> 
> @HeartMyMJs
> Happy Birthday to you! Love the pleated skirt


Thank you!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Iamminda said:


> Happy Birthday  — looking good


Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

Going to work accompanied by one of my favourite bag and many favourite songs


----------



## bbcerisette66

Iamminda said:


> That’s a beautiful tree and the Lockme Ever looks so good on you.  If I remember correctly from the club house, you have a Lockme II — which do you like better?  (I know the Lockme II is discontinued but I love the look).  Thanks.


Thank you  you have a very good memory !!!   yes I had the Lockme II in taupe color. But I sold it because it was too heavy. This one is lighter.  but I like both.  the Lockme leather is gorgeous. Have a nice Thursday ☺️


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @bbcerisette66
> LVoely! Merry Christmas, BB ❤
> 
> @HeartMyMJs
> Happy Birthday to you! Love the pleated skirt


Thank you  Merry Christmas


----------



## Bumbles

Mapoon said:


> Love the really cute coach bag!! And not forgetting the m & m team on the tree!! So colourful dear!!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

bbcerisette66 said:


> Thank you  you have a very good memory !!!   yes I had the Lockme II in taupe color. But I sold it because it was too heavy. This one is lighter.  but I like both.  the Lockme leather is gorgeous. Have a nice Thursday ☺



Thanks for your reply . I had no idea that L II is so heavy — very helpful. You modeled the LockmeEver so well — tempting . Have a great day .


----------



## bbcerisette66

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for your reply . I had no idea that L II is so heavy — very helpful. You modeled the LockmeEver so well — tempting . Have a great day .


Thank you Iamminda. But this bag is so beautiful that it fits everyone


----------



## gwendo25

Tinuviel said:


> Not a bag
> It’ a coat
> Lv hooded wrap coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930851
> View attachment 4930852


Beautiful,  which country are you in.  Background is great!


----------



## Scooch

Riding into work today


----------



## Tinuviel

gwendo25 said:


> Beautiful,  which country are you in.  Background is great!


Cambridge,UK


----------



## Bags_4_life

balen.girl said:


> It’s a very long queue today at LV. And it’s hot to queue outside the store. I need to collect my order. Rewarding my self after that.
> View attachment 4930842



So perfect! Whenever I use my de speedy, I think of chocolate. These both complement it perfectly.


----------



## sunnybrii

Still in love with my Vanity PM!


----------



## Iamminda

sunnybrii said:


> Still in love with my Vanity PM!
> View attachment 4933057


Such a cute mug  — and I love your Reverse Vanity (I would love a reverse piece one day).


----------



## Bumbles

sunnybrii said:


> Still in love with my Vanity PM!
> View attachment 4933057


Gorgeous bag and such a pretty photo too @sunnybrii I love the vanity reverse! Do you have a bag holder in it? And which one is your fav, this or the heart bag?? Thought decision aye?


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> Such a cute mug  — and I love your Reverse Vanity (I would love a reverse piece one day).


You don’t have reverse @Iamminda? Really? You have to get a piece or two!    Reverse is so gorgeous I love it. I only have one piece, the mini boite chapeau and I love it to death, it’s my favourite. It’s like a Reece peanut butter and oh so pretty and special. I want to add the vanity reverse to my collection too! I hope you are able to add a reverse in your collection soon! You will love it!


----------



## Iamminda

Bumbles said:


> You don’t have reverse @Iamminda? Really? You have to get a piece or two!    Reverse is so gorgeous I love it. I only have one piece, the mini boite chapeau and I love it to death, it’s my favourite. It’s like a Reece peanut butter and oh so pretty and special. I want to add the vanity reverse to my collection too! I hope you are able to add a reverse in your collection soon! You will love it!



I agree — reverse is just gorgeous.  I love your mini BC — just perfect with the black leather trim.  I am kinda interested in the Dauphine MM or Hobo but I don’t know if I should add a leather or canvas piece next.  I should just start with a reverse cardholder .


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> I agree — reverse is just gorgeous.  I love your mini BC — just perfect with the black leather trim.  I am kinda interested in the Dauphine MM or Hobo but I don’t know if I should add a leather or canvas piece next.  I should just start with a reverse cardholder .


Yes the card holder sounds perfect! I reckon the Dauphine is pretty too. I was eyeing the Dauphine mini belt bag with the chain, but couldn’t bite the bullet for the look vs the size vs the cost hehehe


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

sunnybrii said:


> Still in love with my Vanity PM!
> View attachment 4933057


Beautiful! Cheers to your gorgeous companions, SB ❤


Bumbles said:


> It’s like a Reece peanut butter


Yummy, I love Reece peanut butter cups! Thanks for that analogy, B - I’ll never be able to look at Reverse the same again  ❤


----------



## balen.girl

Bags_4_life said:


> So perfect! Whenever I use my de speedy, I think of chocolate. These both complement it perfectly.


Hahaha that’s true. Looks like chocolate bar.


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful! Cheers to your gorgeous companions, SB ❤
> Yummy, I love Reece peanut butter cups! Thanks for that analogy, B - I’ll never be able to look at Reverse the same again  ❤


Omg! I love Reece too! Whenever we eat it we will think of reverse monogram and our adorable LVs!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Friday! Hope your holidays are safe and fab so far, LV friends. I can’t believe we’re a week away from Christmas. Yay!!!

Shared a clochette demo so I thought I’d share my pink cutie here too ❤ 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Random 2021 Vivienne pinkspiration ❤


----------



## 23adeline

Using Bella today 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And GO Toiletry 26 has become bag for my iPad since the day I received it


----------



## gwendo25

Tuileries Besace for Saturday’s outing:


----------



## Starbux32

I just love my Triangle Softy, haven't carried it in a while. Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## Starbux32

Here she goes again with "sorority" Starbucks cup, lol!!


----------



## gwendo25

Starbux32 said:


> Here she goes again with "sorority" Starbucks cup, lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933522


Love that bag!  What’s the name of it?  I haven’t seen it in Canada.


----------



## l.ch.

Starbux32 said:


> I just love my Triangle Softy, haven't carried it in a while. Happy Saturday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933491


Such a beautiful bag...


----------



## Starbux32

gwendo25 said:


> Love that bag!  What’s the name of it?  I haven’t seen it in Canada.


Thanks, it's called the Triange Softy. It's a runway piece from 2017 (?) and I literally bought the last one in the USA, so glad I did!!!


----------



## sunnybrii

Iamminda said:


> Such a cute mug  — and I love your Reverse Vanity (I would love a reverse piece one day).


Thank you! Yes the reverse pieces are pretty cute. You shld definitely get one!


----------



## sunnybrii

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous bag and such a pretty photo too @sunnybrii I love the vanity reverse! Do you have a bag holder in it? And which one is your fav, this or the heart bag?? Thought decision aye?


Thx so much. Haha that sure’s a tricky one. Love them both! They each have their pros...the Vanity is a lot roomier inside whereas the Coeur is way comfier on! And no, I don’t use a bag organizer for the Vanity.
BTW, I love your mini boite chapeau!!!


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful! Cheers to your gorgeous companions, SB ❤


Thx so much, MBL & loving that gorgeous escale speedy of yours!!!


----------



## sunnybrii

Starbux32 said:


> Here she goes again with "sorority" Starbucks cup, lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933522


Love this bag!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

balen.girl said:


> It’s a very long queue today at LV. And it’s hot to queue outside the store. I need to collect my order. Rewarding my self after that.
> View attachment 4930842


I love love love this pic! My favorite drink, my favorite cake and one of my favorite bags (and a new beauty hiding inside the orange box) - I wish I was there too!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Taking a walk in the countryside with my Speedy today


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Taking a walk in the countryside with my Speedy today
> View attachment 4933730
> 
> View attachment 4933731


What a beautiful shot!   X


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Glam80 said:


> What a beautiful shot!   X


Thank you my dear!!!


----------



## Iamminda

I  the pink Escale print so much — so pretty.  And Vivienne and her boy/friend are so cute .



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday! Hope your holidays are safe and fab so far, LV friends. I can’t believe we’re a week away from Christmas. Yay!!!
> 
> Shared a clochette demo so I thought I’d share my pink cutie here too ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933348
> 
> 
> Random 2021 Vivienne pinkspiration ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933381


----------



## Bumbles

sunnybrii said:


> Thx so much. Haha that sure’s a tricky one. Love them both! They each have their pros...the Vanity is a lot roomier inside whereas the Coeur is way comfier on! And no, I don’t use a bag organizer for the Vanity.
> BTW, I love your mini boite chapeau!!!


Thank you, so sweet of you! It is definitely my fav purchase of 2020


----------



## Vevy

My Favorite MM and Starbucks Holiday Gold Multi Bubble Tumbler are feeling festive in a Winter Wonderland  ⛄


----------



## DrTr

Vevy said:


> My Favorite MM and Starbucks Holiday Gold Multi Bubble Tumbler are feeling festive in a Winter Wonderland  ⛄
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933872
> View attachment 4933875


Beautiful!  Love your tableau and it’s so nice to see some holiday snow with your Favorite


----------



## Vevy

DrTr said:


> Beautiful!  Love your tableau and it’s so nice to see some holiday snow with your Favorite


Thank you! My 7-year-old decorated the dinning table ❤


----------



## DrTr

Vevy said:


> Thank you! My 7-year-old decorated the dinning table ❤


How sweet!! Now I love it even more - thanks for sharing that


----------



## balen.girl

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> I love love love this pic! My favorite drink, my favorite cake and one of my favorite bags (and a new beauty hiding inside the orange box) - I wish I was there too!


Thank you dear.. 
I think the only thing you won’t like is the weather. It’s hot. I am dreaming of white Christmas.. Well at least cold Christmas..


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

sunnybrii said:


> Thx so much, MBL & loving that gorgeous escale speedy of yours!!!


Welcome! And thanks for showing my Speedy some LVoe ❤  


Iamminda said:


> I  the pink Escale print so much — so pretty. And Vivienne and her boy/friend are so cute .


Aren’t they just the cutest? Vivienne and Gaston are having more fun on their road adventure than any of us.

Thanks for your sweet compliment on my Escale Speedy, IM  It makes me happy that you LVoe it as well. I’ll always look at this bag as a great badge of honour lol - overcoming 2020’s pandemic hurdles and successfully chasing down this unicorn 
Wishing you a safe and cozy Sunday, my friend!


----------



## Starbux32

sunnybrii said:


> Love this bag!





l.ch. said:


> Such a beautiful bag...


Thank you so much, beautiful ladies!!! Enjoy your weekend!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my newbie (actually, it was a short car ride to make a contactless delivery but at least we left the house ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930562


So glam and elegant!


----------



## mrs.JC

Christmas gift shopping with my Speedy B 25 and decade old cles.


----------



## travelbliss

Starbux32 said:


> I just love my Triangle Softy, haven't carried it in a while. Happy Saturday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933491



I Loe this one too.  Fabulous condition !!   One of 3 LV bags I wish I owned but missed out on !!


----------



## Starbux32

travelbliss said:


> I Loe this one too.  Fabulous condition !!   One of 3 LV bags I wish I owned but missed out on !!


Aww, sorry to hear that. I hope you're able to find one for a good price in great condition!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> So glam and elegant!



Thank you SSSSM .  Glam and elegant — that’s so (opposite of ) me .


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

On the way to work with my new baby, which is already my favorite!


----------



## shalomjude

Haven’t used any LV in such a long time .. just in time for my birthday


----------



## shalomjude

We are very lucky here ... went to the ballet too..sending hope that 2021 will have brighter days


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

shalomjude said:


> We are very lucky here ... went to the ballet too..sending hope that 2021 will have brighter days
> View attachment 4934782


Thanks for sending your positive vibes to us, SJ ❤️ I hope this new year is safe and fab for you too!


----------



## shalomjude

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks for sending your positive vibes to us, SJ ❤️ I hope this new year is safe and fab for you too!


Thank you 
It will become better .. hope you have a safe and happy holiday season


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Thank you SSSSM .  Glam and elegant — that’s so (opposite of ) me .


Somehow I just bet that’s not true!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy mono Monday - Christmas style!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> On the way to work with my new baby, which is already my favorite!
> View attachment 4934731


Congrats! Love it!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mono Monday - Christmas style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934837


Speechless!!!
Ok my speech came back. This is such a happy picture of beautiful and yummy things MyBelongs!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

shalomjude said:


> We are very lucky here ... went to the ballet too..sending hope that 2021 will have brighter days
> View attachment 4934782


Totally agree!!!
That's a really elegant bag BTW!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thank you SSSSM .  Glam and elegant — that’s so (opposite of ) me .


I bet you are!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! Love it!!!


Thank you very much, my dear!  This is an early Xmas gift from DH  
She's so comfortable, I like her as a work bag even more than my NFs - she doesn't dig so much into my shoulder, doesn't take so much space as a NF, but is even roomier (with a laptop inside) than a NF MM, and it feels easier to put things in and take them out - I'm in LVoe


----------



## 23adeline

Went outstation for the first time after our interstate travel ban lifted 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Brought these babies with me 
	

		
			
		

		
	




In hotel room
	

		
			
		

		
	



First day I used MPA
	

		
			
		

		
	



Second day changed to use Noe pouch as handbag


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Speechless!!!
> Ok my speech came back. This is such a happy picture of beautiful and yummy things MyBelongs!!!


Lol you’re so funny/awesome! Your comment just made my day. Happy that my sugary pic makes you happy, sweet SM!! Merry Christmas


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mono Monday - Christmas style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934837



Wow, ur white MC case is in immaculate condition !! great photo !!


----------



## beachbabe90

23adeline said:


> Alma BB rose pale, it’s too hard to capture its real colour in photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913324
> View attachment 4913325
> 
> I think this Alma BB and round coin purse and the charms look good together .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913327


Stunning!!!


----------



## Venessa84

Date night with the Diorama


----------



## chocolateolive

Handpainted my client’s two adorable pups on her Neverfull pouch! 

@houseofkkz


----------



## ditzydi

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mono Monday - Christmas style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934837


Such a bright and happy picture and you’re so lucky you got the holiday packaging before it got recalled.


----------



## Iamminda

shalomjude said:


> We are very lucky here ... went to the ballet too..sending hope that 2021 will have brighter days
> View attachment 4934782



Good to see you SJ  — Happy Holidays .


----------



## shalomjude

Iamminda said:


> Good to see you SJ  — Happy Holidays .


Thank you 
Hope everyone is keeping safe and healthy
Happy Holidays


----------



## fyn72

shalomjude said:


> Haven’t used any LV in such a long time .. just in time for my birthday
> View attachment 4934780
> View attachment 4934781


Hi @shalomjude! Happy birthday wow I can't imagine not using LV! Not that I use everyday. Merry Christmas too beautiful! It's so humid here in brissy isn't it!


----------



## shalomjude

fyn72 said:


> Hi @shalomjude! Happy birthday wow I can't imagine not using LV! Not that I use everyday. Merry Christmas too beautiful! It's so humid here in brissy isn't it!



Thanks ...I am on a new journey now 
Weather is just soul destroying... humidity on another level 
Hope you and your family have a lovely holiday season


----------



## 23adeline

Second unboxing in December 



	

		
			
		

		
	
Bought this bandeau because I want more blue colour bandeau



	

		
			
		

		
	
Bought this because I have a white and mono version and love it so much .
	

		
			
		

		
	





The new reverse mono & black colour belt is softer than my old Mono & white colour , because the black leather is not EPI


----------



## gwendo25

We are going into lockdown in my area in Canada starting Dec 25th, so the only place I will be wearing this, if at all, will be to the grocery store. 

Loving my Vavin PM, mostly.  I added an organizer inside as I found it kind of collapsing on the top from the weight of the bag and the chain strap going through, when worn crossbody.
Instead of being rounded at the top, it is being pulled to a kind of V-shape on top.  It is annoying me.


----------



## Dmurphy1

23adeline said:


> Second unboxing in December
> View attachment 4935559
> View attachment 4935560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this bandeau because I want more blue colour bandeau
> View attachment 4935561
> View attachment 4935562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this because I have a white and mono version and love it so much .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935563
> View attachment 4935564
> View attachment 4935565
> 
> The new reverse mono & black colour belt is softer than my old Mono & white colour , because the black leather is not EPI


LOVE LOVE LOVE the belts !!!!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mono Monday - Christmas style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934837


I can see kisses, but no Reece peanut buttercups?  Such a gorgeous pic MB!


----------



## ditzydi

gwendo25 said:


> We are going into lockdown in my area in Canada starting Dec 25th, so the only place I will be wearing this, if at all, will be to the grocery store.
> 
> Loving my Vavin PM, mostly.  I added an organizer inside as I found it kind of collapsing on the top from the weight of the bag and the chain strap going through, when worn crossbody.
> Instead of being rounded at the top, it is being pulled to a kind of V-shape on top.  It is annoying me.
> View attachment 4935580
> View attachment 4935581



Love it and love the bandeau.  Stay safe and enjoy your pretties!


----------



## SeattleGal93

Riding shotgun with me today! Absolutely adore my Speedy B!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

travelbliss said:


> Wow, ur white MC case is in immaculate condition !! great photo !!


Wow, thanks TB   This year’s holiday print was made to complement Multicolour, so I had to snap lol. My cles never got heavy usage like my 4 key holder, so thankfully it’s pristine without yellowing. Love this print so much... I wish they would the print back!!


chocolateolive said:


> Handpainted my client’s two adorable pups on her Neverfull pouch!
> 
> @houseofkkz
> 
> View attachment 4935452


Super talented - it’s adorable! Your client will be super hpoyv TFS!!


ditzydi said:


> Such a bright and happy picture and you’re so lucky you got the holiday packaging before it got recalled.


Thanks, D! I heard that they recalled the first batch and stores were supposed to get new stock (without bleeding). Maybe check in with your SA to reserve some? GL & Merry Christmas!!


Bumbles said:


> I can see kisses, but no Reece peanut buttercups?  Such a gorgeous pic MB!


Hahaha I’m going to get some now. We can’t be without PB goodness for Christmas  Thanks B, merry Tuesday to you!


----------



## Hotsauna

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> On the way to work with my new baby, which is already my favorite!
> View attachment 4934731


----------



## MmeM124

Game on bandeau at the zoo!


----------



## cheidel

balen.girl said:


> After collecting my order..
> View attachment 4930159


Gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my newbie (actually, it was a short car ride to make a contactless delivery but at least we left the house ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930562


Lovely!


----------



## cheidel

Starbux32 said:


> I just love my Triangle Softy, haven't carried it in a while. Happy Saturday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933491


Beautiful!


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> Went outstation for the first time after our interstate travel ban lifted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934934
> 
> Brought these babies with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934935
> View attachment 4934937
> 
> In hotel room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934936
> 
> First day I used MPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934938
> 
> Second day changed to use Noe pouch as handbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934939
> View attachment 4934958


Lovely Collection!  Enjoy your travels!


----------



## cheidel

gwendo25 said:


> We are going into lockdown in my area in Canada starting Dec 25th, so the only place I will be wearing this, if at all, will be to the grocery store.
> 
> Loving my Vavin PM, mostly.  I added an organizer inside as I found it kind of collapsing on the top from the weight of the bag and the chain strap going through, when worn crossbody.
> Instead of being rounded at the top, it is being pulled to a kind of V-shape on top.  It is annoying me.
> View attachment 4935580
> View attachment 4935581


Beautiful, love the Bandeau too!


----------



## balen.girl

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you..


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Lovely!



Thank you cheidel — and happy holidays to you


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Time to send your Tuesday holiday greetings, LV friends!

Follow the link below 







						LOUIS VUITTON | Select Your Country/Region
					

LOUIS VUITTON Official Website: Choose your country or region, pick-up your language and find the right version for you




					lvholiday2020.louisvuitton.com


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Time to send your Tuesday holiday greetings, LV friends!
> 
> Follow the link below
> View attachment 4936183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON | Select Your Country/Region
> 
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON Official Website: Choose your country or region, pick-up your language and find the right version for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lvholiday2020.louisvuitton.com



Thank you so much for sharing V . I love these — I encouraged (strongly suggested ) my DD to send me one during the LV Mother’s Day campaign.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Thank you so much for sharing V . I love these — I encouraged (strongly suggested ) my DD to send me one during the LV Mother’s Day campaign.


Aww that’s so sweet, IM! I hope your DD sends you this personalized one too ❤ You’re welcome and I love that LV supports our LVoe with these digital treats. I sent LV cards to all my fashion obsessed friends and family lol


----------



## ellena.

Can someone upload a pic of them wearing there speedy 25! I'm looking to get one to wear cross body but not sure it it will be too big on me I'm 5'2 UK size 8 for reference. I got the Nano speedy back in May but returned as it looked too small on me despite been the perfect size for what I wanted to carry. x


----------



## gwendo25

A flower tote kind of day.


----------



## Starbux32

cheidel said:


> Beautiful!
> [/QUOTEThank you


----------



## Starbux32

cheidel said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## JuliannaFox

ellena. said:


> Can someone upload a pic of them wearing there speedy 25! I'm looking to get one to wear cross body but not sure it it will be too big on me I'm 5'2 UK size 8 for reference. I got the Nano speedy back in May but returned as it looked too small on me despite been the perfect size for what I wanted to carry. x


I'm 169 cm tall. Speedy 25 is the ideal size. I also have a nano. When it  to carry only a phone and keys ) speedy 30 on me was very big ((


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> I just love my Triangle Softy, haven't carried it in a while. Happy Saturday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933491


Sooo pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

gwendo25 said:


> A flower tote kind of day.
> 
> View attachment 4936365


This bag is sooo cute on you!!!


----------



## Jolena Angeline

Will be carrying these two favorites - Alma PM and Miss Eva - for at home Christmas party tonight  LOL


----------



## Sunshine mama

My happy card holder inside my Albion duo.


----------



## XCCX

This just in..


----------



## KoalaXJ

Out of office


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Last ride of the year with me. I’ve decided to let her go to fund another bag since I hardly am using this beauty.

happy holidays TPFers! May the festive season warm your hearts with love. stay safe!


----------



## 23adeline

Merry Christmas everyone!






Grenelle Pochette and wearing my new bandeau for the first time



W Tote BB


----------



## 23adeline




----------



## rugchomp

23adeline said:


> Merry Christmas everyone
> 
> W Tote BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936998



I like this one, really cute


----------



## Vevy

Jolena Angeline said:


> Will be carrying these two favorites - Alma PM and Miss Eva - for at home Christmas party tonight  LOL
> 
> View attachment 4936682


This picture is so cute ❤


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Mahina Hobo L


----------



## Vevy

23adeline said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> View attachment 4937003
> 
> View attachment 4937001
> 
> 
> 
> Grenelle Pochette and wearing my new bandeau for the first time
> View attachment 4936997
> View attachment 4936999
> 
> W Tote BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936998


Merry Christmas! Love the bandeau ❤


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy holidays and Merry Christmas Eve, everyone ❤ My Twist gets to pose at home today and celebrate along with my cinnamon treats tree w/ real fruit ornaments


----------



## Loriad

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy holidays and Merry Christmas Eve, everyone ❤ My Twist gets to pose at home today and celebrate along with my cinnamon treats tree w/ real fruit ornaments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937373


Beautiful! I bet the room smells wonderful! Merry Christmas!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Loriad said:


> Beautiful! I bet the room smells wonderful! Merry Christmas!


Thanks and Merry Christmas, Loriad ❤️ I hope you enjoy a safe, uplifting and wonderful holiday with your loved ones!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy holidays and Merry Christmas Eve, everyone ❤ My Twist gets to pose at home today and celebrate along with my cinnamon treats tree w/ real fruit ornaments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937373



Your khaki beauty looks so good there with your tree — also loving all the fruit ornaments (so original and fresh looking ).  Happy Holidays V


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Your khaki beauty looks so good there with your tree — also loving all the fruit ornaments (so original and fresh looking ).  Happy Holidays V


Happy holidays, sweet IM ❤ Thanks for your Twist LVOE!! I love that it matches my only live tree perfectly. About the ornaments: I’ve been having too much fun with my dehumidifier machine lately  Highly recommend it for apple chip lovers!


----------



## Tinuviel

Yesterday flower tote


----------



## Tinuviel

Today 

on my side


----------



## Tinuviel

Picture


----------



## cheidel

XCCX said:


> This just in..
> 
> View attachment 4936732
> View attachment 4936733


Just beautiful!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

BowieFan1971 said:


> Speedy, hands down. If you have a small collection, let it be seasonless bags that you will USE.


Speedy!!!! Or an Alma BB


----------



## BowieFan1971

Merry Christmas, everybody! Went out yesterday to get fixings for mushroom quiche today and wore the vintage Cartier scarf my SIL got for me! Paired it with this 1998 vintage cutie!


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy holidays and Merry Christmas Eve, everyone ❤ My Twist gets to pose at home today and celebrate along with my cinnamon treats tree w/ real fruit ornaments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937373


such a beautiful Christmas tree and gorgeous bag !!! Merry Christmas


----------



## gwendo25

New to me and preloved Siena PM.....oops MM.  Was listed as a PM but actually turned out to be MM.

Happy holidays!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy holidays and Merry Christmas Eve, everyone ❤ My Twist gets to pose at home today and celebrate along with my cinnamon treats tree w/ real fruit ornaments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937373


Oh this picture is just soooo dreamy and your bag and tree are gorgeous! Thank you and have a wonderful day my friend!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jessihsia said:


> Out of office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936756


I love all the warm golden brown tones in this photo!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

gwendo25 said:


> New to me and preloved Siena PM.
> 
> View attachment 4937738


Congrats and I really like the gold  chain and the gold charm with the Siena!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Since it's Christmas day, I'm using my red bag.
Have a happy day everyone!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

XCCX said:


> This just in..
> 
> View attachment 4936732
> View attachment 4936733


This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Missydora

Alma bb too  with my first ever Hermes item. A twilly . Thanks to dd.


----------



## hers4eva

My Shih Tzu Boy and I would like to wish you all a very Merry Christmas 2020   






We hope Santa Claus brought all you lovely ladies all you wished for this holiday season

Woof I love my Chewy Vuiton handbag woof.....





It won't be long, so please keep wearing your mask, gloves and suds up and keep a large supply of toilet paper handy





And keep that mask up over your mouth and nose staying safe




Merry Christmas with much 

P.S. Did you all notice my pretty red and greed LV bows in my first picture  I love them so much Woof!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Since it's Christmas day, I'm using my red bag.
> Have a happy day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937762


Wonderful picture and gorgeous bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> My Shih Tzu Boy and I would like to wish you all a very Merry Christmas 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope Santa Claus brought all you lovely ladies all you wished for this holiday season
> 
> Woof I love my Chewy Vuiton handbag woof.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be long, so please keep wearing your mask, gloves and suds up and keep a large supply of toilet paper handy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And keep that mask up over your mouth and nose staying safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas with much
> 
> P.S. Did you all notice my pretty red and greed LV bows in my first picture  I love them so much Woof!


So cute!!! Love all the eye candy!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Wonderful picture and gorgeous bag


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Missydora said:


> Alma bb too  with my first ever Hermes item. A twilly . Thanks to dd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937796


Love this bag!!!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!!! Love all the eye candy!!!



 
Thank you my sweet auntie lady


----------



## p.l.c.r.

The day I got my preloved Speedy 25 monogram. I just tried putting a $2 blue twilly on for a pop of color


----------



## p.l.c.r.

My Christmas overnight bag with a thrift shop red twilly ❤️ My goodness it’s uneven i need to re-do it!  im such a beginner and a clutz!  i love it still


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

hers4eva said:


> My Shih Tzu Boy and I would like to wish you all a very Merry Christmas 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope Santa Claus brought all you lovely ladies all you wished for this holiday season
> 
> Woof I love my Chewy Vuiton handbag woof.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be long, so please keep wearing your mask, gloves and suds up and keep a large supply of toilet paper handy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And keep that mask up over your mouth and nose staying safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas with much
> 
> P.S. Did you all notice my pretty red and greed LV bows in my first picture  I love them so much Woof!


So cute! Thanks for featuring your furry friend with Christmas cheer and COVID lessons lol 
❤️  Merry Christmas to you both!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Hope your Christmas celebrations were safe and fabulous! My first unboxing is a beautiful mermaid tumbler with LV


----------



## fyn72

Quick selfie while shopping Boxing Day, didn’t buy anything!


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing this on Boxing Day 
My 3rd unboxing in December, and it should be my last unboxing of this year 
Time Out Sneakers


----------



## Mapoon

ellena. said:


> Can someone upload a pic of them wearing there speedy 25! I'm looking to get one to wear cross body but not sure it it will be too big on me I'm 5'2 UK size 8 for reference. I got the Nano speedy back in May but returned as it looked too small on me despite been the perfect size for what I wanted to carry. x


I’m about 5’4 and tried the speedy b25 today (didn’t leave with it but with something else)..this is in 2021 wish list..in damier ebene..I’m keen to try the nano speedy too! But it’s so hard!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Unboxing this on Boxing Day
> My 3rd unboxing in December, and it should be my last unboxing of this year
> Time Out Sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938165
> View attachment 4938166


I really love the clean lines of these sneakers!   Are they comfy like regular sneakers?


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4938106
> 
> Hope your Christmas celebrations were safe and fabulous! My first unboxing is a beautiful mermaid tumbler with LV
> View attachment 4938110


OMG!!! This is such a beautiful tree and I really love the peppermint touches!!! They are perfect together with your LV bags and your new tumbler.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I thought my daughter's homemade cake looked perfect with my  Alma BB in DE.


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love the clean lines of these sneakers!   Are they comfy like regular sneakers?


According to my CA, the older version was very hard, for this newer version, I don’t find them hard when I tried them on to check the fit this afternoon.  
I hope they are comfortable for walking , only can comment after I wear them out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> According to my CA, the older version was very hard, for this newer version, I don’t find them hard when I tried them on to check the fit this afternoon.
> I hope they are comfortable for walking , only can comment after I wear them out.


Thank you.  I would like to know once you wear them for a while.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> OMG!!! This is such a beautiful tree and I really love the peppermint touches!!! They are perfect together with your LV bags and your new tumbler.


TY dear Sunny Mama ❤ My compliments to you: your Alma Bb looks absolutely delicious beside that chocolate cake today! Your DD’s very talented to bake this yummy looking cake - cheers and congrats you both


----------



## DrTr

Missydora said:


> Alma bb too  with my first ever Hermes item. A twilly . Thanks to dd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937796


Love your Alma and gorgeous H twilly!  Be careful, once you hit the H silk slope, you likely will start sliding down faster and faster (my silks including twillys, 90 cm, maxi twillys, pocket squares....etc. number in the Hmmmm. Medium high double digitis!  
PS The one thing I adore about H silk is the huge and long history of them collaborating with artists and creating beautiful pieces of art by many artists of different kinds.  The quality is impeccable and the designs are stunning and you can get all sorts of colorways!  I love supporting artists, and I have two scarf hanging systems to rotate my 90’s through as temporary art. And many of my scarves look fab with my LV too!  Just sayin’ and fair warning


----------



## fancyfloragurl

Merry Christmas from the hubby. I received the fold tote pm. I love it.


----------



## hers4eva

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> So cute! Thanks for featuring your furry friend with Christmas cheer and COVID lessons lol
> ❤  Merry Christmas to you both!



   
we both wish you the best new year ever
thank you for your sweetness 




MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4938106
> 
> Hope your Christmas celebrations were safe and fabulous! My first unboxing is a beautiful mermaid tumbler with LV
> View attachment 4938110



wow  now that’s a colorful stunning Christmas tree ... beautiful


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> I thought my daughter's homemade cake looked perfect with my  Alma BB in DE.
> View attachment 4938246


LOVE this cake, this bag, and the whole picture!        The cake looks soooo fabulous (like a piece of art!) and delicious (I’m drooling over the pic! )! Many compliments to your daughter!  Next to the cake, the DE Alma looks like if she was made of chocolate too


----------



## Missydora

DrTr said:


> Love your Alma and gorgeous H twilly!  Be careful, once you hit the H silk slope, you likely will start sliding down faster and faster (my silks including twillys, 90 cm, maxi twillys, pocket squares....etc. number in the Hmmmm. Medium high double digitis!
> PS The one thing I adore about H silk is the huge and long history of them collaborating with artists and creating beautiful pieces of art by many artists of different kinds.  The quality is impeccable and the designs are stunning and you can get all sorts of colorways!  I love supporting artists, and I have two scarf hanging systems to rotate my 90’s through as temporary art. And many of my scarves look fab with my LV too!  Just sayin’ and fair warning


Yes you are so right  I have already sneaked into hermes twilly section online and I can't believe the offerings they have compared to LV. I see a whole new addiction coming . I'm a sucker for pretty things. I have a few LV bandeau bb and after getting the hermes twilly find that hermes is much better in size and length to tie the bows I do on my bags. And also dare I say seems of a better quality. I love that theres a story behind the design of their twillys. My alma bb love lock is a design homage to the padlocks put on the bridge in Paris by couples. The hermes twilly design commemorates romance and being in love on one side . And on the reverse, showcases some of Paris amazing structures and sites.... Ahh just perfect for my bag.. . I can totally see why you have manyKnowing what I'm like. Yep the slippery slope has begun.


----------



## travelbliss

Sunshine mama said:


> I thought my daughter's homemade cake looked perfect with my  Alma BB in DE.
> View attachment 4938246



OMG....both these items simply look delicious !!!


----------



## DrTr

Missydora said:


> Yes you are so right  I have already sneaked into hermes twilly section online and I can't believe the offerings they have compared to LV. I see a whole new addiction coming . I'm a sucker for pretty things. I have a few LV bandeau bb and after getting the hermes twilly find that hermes is much better in size and length to tie the bows I do on my bags. And also dare I say seems of a better quality. I love that theres a story behind the design of their twillys. My alma bb love lock is a design homage to the padlocks put on the bridge in Paris by couples. The hermes twilly design commemorates romance and being in love on one side . And on the reverse, showcases some of Paris amazing structures and sites.... Ahh just perfect for my bag.. . I can totally see why you have manyKnowing what I'm like. Yep the slippery slope has begun.


So not surprised you have “gone there”!   It’s truly a lovely addiction to have. Enjoy - they release 2 major collections a year, spring Summer and fall winter (didnt even mention the cashmeres - thank goodness I run warm or THAT would be an issue too!) The H threads are very helpful for research and lovely pics.
 LV has lovely things, I became quite the canvas hound in the last several years, and silks add to the fun - hope you enjoy! Love that particular twilly you got for your Alma!!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

I'm obsessed with my new cutie!! I did an unboxing video on my YouTube channel sharing thoughts on how to score one. Happy Holidays my fellow LV lovers.


----------



## ellena.

Mapoon said:


> I’m about 5’4 and tried the speedy b25 today (didn’t leave with it but with something else)..this is in 2021 wish list..in damier ebene..I’m keen to try the nano speedy too! But it’s so hard!


Thank you for this! Very helpful I think it will be too big for me, especially when all I carry is my keys, purse and phone lol x


----------



## 23adeline

Sunday shopping at a big tiles showroom , using GO Vanity


----------



## Sunshine mama

Leo the Lion said:


> I'm obsessed with my new cutie!! I did an unboxing video on my YouTube channel sharing thoughts on how to score one. Happy Holidays my fellow LV lovers.


It's so cute. Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@MarryMeLV_Now thank you so much, and you are right that the bag looks like it's a chocolate piece!

@travelbliss thank you!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Leo the Lion said:


> I'm obsessed with my new cutie!! I did an unboxing video on my YouTube channel sharing thoughts on how to score one. Happy Holidays my fellow LV lovers.


Congrats hun!!!!     I'm so happy you scored the „queen of hearts“! She is so beautiful and unique
I watched your video in the evening of December, 24th (as in Germany we aren’t allowed to leave home due to the current situation from 9 pm to 5 am even during the holidays) and your unboxing was a real Xmas present for me  waiting forward to your further LV videos!


----------



## beachbabe90

balen.girl said:


> Black Friday sale still continue to Saturday.. Need coffee and cake before we continue our shopping..
> View attachment 4916075



this photo!! Love this


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ok. More homemade concoctions by my daughter.  This time pink on pink!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok. More homemade concoctions by my daughter.  This time pink on pink!
> View attachment 4939088


Wow Sunshine mama! Gorgeous photo, bag, and your daughter is a magician with macarons!  Just gorgeous!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> Wow Sunshine mama! Gorgeous photo, bag, and your daughter is a magician with macarons!  Just gorgeous!!


Thank you DrTr!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok. More homemade concoctions by my daughter.  This time pink on pink!
> View attachment 4939088



Oh my, you and your DD hit another home run in the sweet treats/bag combo .  Beautiful .  So many cuties in one picture!  SSSM, I hope you can put all your treats/bag pictures in one place for all of us to enjoy over and over again — like a published book someday or a separate “LV and your sweet treats“ thread please .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Oh my, you and your DD hit another home run in the sweet treats/bag combo .  Beautiful .  So many cuties in one picture!  SSSM, I hope you can put all your treats/bag pictures in one place for all of us to enjoy over and over again — like a published book someday or a separate “LV and your sweet treats“ thread please .


You are so kind my friend!!! Maybe someday when I can carve out more time!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

+1 ❤️ @DrTr ❤️ @Iamminda !
This is pink heaven @Sunshine mama  I’m in LVoe with everything


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> +1 ❤ @DrTr ❤ @Iamminda !
> This is pink heaven @Sunshine mama  I’m in LVoe with everything


You are so sweet MyBelongs! Thank you!


----------



## kandicenicole

My mom gifted her Pochette Kirigam to me. I'm getting them ready for use now .


----------



## Venessa84

Christmas Eve with the twist and Christmas Day with my new vanity that’s been sitting boxed up since early November


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Venessa84 said:


> Christmas Eve with the twist and Christmas Day with my new vanity that’s been sitting boxed up since early November
> 
> View attachment 4939303
> View attachment 4939304


Merry Christmas Venessa! Love your new Vanity and the ladder that leads to LV. Congrats ❤️


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok. More homemade concoctions by my daughter.  This time pink on pink!
> View attachment 4939088


WOWWWWW! your daughter is an amazing baker! and what a beautiful delicious picture! I love love pink!


----------



## 23adeline

Purposely use reverse mono vanity to match my new reverse mono belt


----------



## letsfly

Hi all, My first post here, hope I can get some advice for a bag I got for Christmas. The patterns on the seam don't align, I know they don't always align but some are worse than others. Do you think it's bad enough to send it back for a refund? I have been trying to contact LV but all my messages/emails been ignored. Any advice would be appreciated.

View attachment 4939674


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Using public transportation for some work errands on a rainy and snowy day with my DE NF (a friend in need is a friend indeed!)


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok. More homemade concoctions by my daughter.  This time pink on pink!
> View attachment 4939088


LOVE IT!!! Looks like from a fairy-tale!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Venessa84 said:


> Christmas Eve with the twist and Christmas Day with my new vanity that’s been sitting boxed up since early November
> 
> View attachment 4939303
> View attachment 4939304


Very beautiful pics! Enjoying them very much  I’m getting an appetite for a burger with french fries and a Twist!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> LOVE IT!!! Looks like from a fairy-tale!


Thank you!!!


----------



## TC1

Received the LV Unicef Virgil Abloh bracelet for Christmas


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy end of 2020 Monday   Haha I can’t wait for this year to be over!
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
I’m celebrating with black sugar bbt today


----------



## MmeM124

Speedy 35 on a drive (with new bandeau)


----------



## Sunshine mama

MmeM124 said:


> Speedy 35 on a drive (with new bandeau)
> View attachment 4940060


Cool bandeau!


----------



## Loriad

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok. More homemade concoctions by my daughter.  This time pink on pink!
> View attachment 4939088


Wow!  She bakes some amazing looking sweets!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Just doing a grocery pickup with my new pochette metis. At least she’s getting out of the house.


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy end of 2020 Monday   Haha I can’t wait for this year to be over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940013
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m celebrating with black sugar bbt today


This pic is gorgeous MB! But you know who is the star of the show?..... Party backpack! Too cute


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy BB Ink, of course I have to use the black side of reversible belt to match


----------



## 23adeline

letsfly said:


> Hi all, My first post here, hope I can get some advice for a bag I got for Christmas. The patterns on the seam don't align, I know they don't always align but some are worse than others. Do you think it's bad enough to send it back for a refund? I have been trying to contact LV but all my messages/emails been ignored. Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 4939674


I couldn’t see the attached picture , if you are not happy about the quality , ask for an exchange or refund .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Getting ready for 12.31. I'm ready for 2020 to be over!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Getting ready for 12.31. I'm ready for 2020 to be over!!!
> View attachment 4940636


 Love this blingy cassette! You’ll be waving buh-bye to 2020 in the most stylish way possible! Happy hip Tuesday, dear SM


Bumbles said:


> This pic is gorgeous MB! But you know who is the star of the show?..... Party backpack! Too cute


Aww thanks, dear B ❤ Agree - the party backpack is small but it packs a punch lol. Happy holiday Tuesday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love this blingy cassette! You’ll be waving buh-bye to 2020 in the most stylish way possible! Happy hip Tuesday, dear SM
> Aww thanks, dear B ❤ Agree - the party backpack is small but it packs a punch lol. Happy holiday Tuesday!


You have the sweetest way of saying things MBL! Thank you.


----------



## cbarrus

letsfly said:


> Hi all, My first post here, hope I can get some advice for a bag I got for Christmas. The patterns on the seam don't align, I know they don't always align but some are worse than others. Do you think it's bad enough to send it back for a refund? I have been trying to contact LV but all my messages/emails been ignored. Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 4939674



Welcome to the forum!  You may want to ask your question in this thread. As a side note, your picture is not showing up for me. 






						"Is this Normal?" Ask about LV stitching, alignment, etc. here!
					

@Swanky @Addy  Might we start a new master thread (and possibly sticky), kind of like the authentication thread or the stalking thread, maybe called "Is this Normal?" Ask about LV stitching, alignment, etc. here! as a one-stop for people to ask these general questions and maybe search within the...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## chocolateolive

My client commissioned paintings done on both sides of this vintage Trocadero for his girlfriend as a Christmas present!  ✌

@houseofkkz


----------



## boyoverboard

I love your tree so much! 



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4938106
> 
> Hope your Christmas celebrations were safe and fabulous! My first unboxing is a beautiful mermaid tumbler with LV
> View attachment 4938110


----------



## acquiredtaste

Alma BB and I at my happy place: Target


----------



## Swathi

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy end of 2020 Monday   Haha I can’t wait for this year to be over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940013
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m celebrating with black sugar bbt today


Cutest little thing ever! In my wishlist for so long. Does this fit apple airpods?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Swathi said:


> Cutest little thing ever! In my wishlist for so long. Does this fit apple airpods?


Thanks & yes, AirPod pros with double cases! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






boyoverboard said:


> I love your tree so much!


Thank you! Happy holidays and a wonderful New Year to you ❤


Sunshine mama said:


> You have the sweetest way of saying things MBL! Thank you.


My pleasure! Your fab taste is always appreciated here, dear SM ❤


----------



## Swathi

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks & yes, AirPod pros with double cases!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940866
> View attachment 4940867
> 
> 
> Thank you! Happy holidays and a wonderful New Year to you ❤
> 
> My pleasure! Your fab taste is always appreciated here ❤


thank you for the pictures, i appreciate it! Can you close the zipper with your airpods in?  I think since yours has double case, other airpods should fit in easier  which is amazing.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

With my new baby on the way to work


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> With my new baby on the way to work
> View attachment 4940897


So cute! And I love it with your scarf!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Swathi said:


> thank you for the pictures, i appreciate it! Can you close the zipper with your airpods in?  I think since yours has double case, other airpods should fit in easier  which is amazing.


Yes there’s lots of room. Not the best lighting but here it is zipped :


----------



## MmeM124

Sunshine mama said:


> Cool bandeau!


Thank you!!


----------



## mindless

Going out with this cutie


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> I find that Noe pouch is the most value for money item among all the LV items . My CA showed it to me when it newly came out, but I didn’t know I could put D rings on it, so I didn’t buy it. I only bought it early this year when price already increased.  After I bought it, price went up once if I’m not mistaken, but it’s still worth buying . It is very light, soft , carefree and fits a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907631





nyshopaholic said:


> I just ordered this Noe Pouch based on your gorgeous picture!  I already have the removable strap, but I will need to purchase the D-rings to attach. Can you please link where you got yours from? They are a perfect fit for the bag.





Mapoon said:


> Yup I can’t agree more! It’s my new fav bag..it fits so much and still so light! Used it with my Métis strap..High 5!





fyn72 said:


> Just received the rings from KDaustralia to use my new Neo pouch. Great size for me, the nano was too tiny and the bb Noe too big, very comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914622




Confirming everyone is still happy with their NOE POUCH as a crossbody. Comfortable? Stable?  I cant make it to a store to see, so will puchase without holding it.   Everyone's pictures and mod shots have helped me, thank you!  I like that its low profile, yet roomy.  I dont like bags that stick out too far and I dont have much in monogram.  This pouch as an easy, casual, crossbody is just really speaking to me. (Even tho I dont really "need" it and wish I bought it when it first came out a couple hundred bucks less) Input appreciated


----------



## AndreaM99

Lumi in Aube. Still love this girl.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yes there’s lots of room. Not the best lighting but here it is zipped :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940901
> View attachment 4940902
> View attachment 4940909


So cute! And so roomy!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute! And I love it with your scarf!!!


Thank you very much hun!


----------



## Veroyoga

Wintery Monogram Cartouchiere on a dog walk in the city park with DH.


----------



## mcwee

Refreshing my good old Pochette  accessory.


----------



## Sunshine mama

PSP + some cheesecake.


----------



## 23adeline

MeepMeep67 said:


> Confirming everyone is still happy with their NOE POUCH as a crossbody. Comfortable? Stable?  I cant make it to a store to see, so will puchase without holding it.   Everyone's pictures and mod shots have helped me, thank you!  I like that its low profile, yet roomy.  I dont like bags that stick out too far and I dont have much in monogram.  This pouch as an easy, casual, crossbody is just really speaking to me. (Even tho I dont really "need" it and wish I bought it when it first came out a couple hundred bucks less) Input appreciated


For me, so far no regrets.
I used Noe pouch to carry  my chargers etc during my last outstation trip, but I switched to use it as crossbody bag on the second day


----------



## 23adeline

Yesterday Queen Capucines Emerald was surrounded by all these at work 
	

		
			
		

		
	



At bank ATM after work


----------



## 23adeline

Alma bb Rose pale’s  turn to go out today


----------



## daffyleigh

Just can’t beat Speedy!


----------



## Scooch

Evora MM, love this one


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Ready for New Year’s Eve!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> PSP + some cheesecake.
> View attachment 4941929


Soooo sweet!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy New Year, Australia! First to celebrate 2021  


Wishing everyone a safe and positive kickoff to this New Year, one that’s especially full of hope for us all. Cheers!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

2020 has been really crazy: I pulled up my original post when I started seeking goodies for my black LV wishlist (Trio Messenger as 1st target bag) - it started in the end of June and was finally fulfilled in December, just in time for Christmas lol ❤  What a roller coaster it’s been but definitely worth it!!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> PSP + some cheesecake.
> View attachment 4941929


Perfect pink from one of the kindest ladies here!  Happy New Year


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> Perfect pink from one of the kindest ladies here!  Happy New Year


Thank you dearest DrTr!!!
Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> For me, so far no regrets.
> I used Noe pouch to carry  my chargers etc during my last outstation trip, but I switched to use it as crossbody bag on the second day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942084


. Thank you for the mod shot! the bag looks great on you.  And what a great idea for a trip, dual purpose.  Waiting to hear back from my CA today so I can purchase!!!


23adeline said:


> Alma bb Rose pale’s  turn to go out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942088
> View attachment 4942087


. Stunning!!!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy New Year, Australia! First to celebrate 2021
> View attachment 4942451
> 
> Wishing everyone a safe and positive kickoff to this New Year, one that’s especially full of hope for us all. Cheers!


Happy New Year to you too, Mybelongs! 
Wishing everyone here a good and happy and healthy 2021!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Playing with my new cuties


----------



## DrTr

Happy 2021 to all!  May we all be safe, healthy and able to regain some semblance of more life this coming year!  If I was going out tonight, I might carry my new GO felicie, with a double chain, with my favorite H scarf design ever. This small blue one is a re-issue in a gavroche (pocket square), the original is gorgeous (couldn’t resist posting it).  It is named “C’est la fete” translated often as ”it’s a party”. 2020 wasn’t much of a party frankly, but here’s to 2021!  I put two felicie chains on the bag, and I kind of like the extra sparkle. Here’s to peace, health and more kindness in the world for 2021


----------



## DrTr

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Playing with my new cuties
> View attachment 4942881


Fabulous!  You are making up for lost time as a newer to LV this year!  Enjoy all your beauties.


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy New Year, Australia! First to celebrate 2021
> View attachment 4942451
> 
> Wishing everyone a safe and positive kickoff to this New Year, one that’s especially full of hope for us all. Cheers!


Happy New Year from here in Australia!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

DrTr said:


> Fabulous!  You are making up for lost time as a newer to LV this year!  Enjoy all your beauties.


Thank you very much hun!    Enjoy your gorgeous Felicie and Hermès scarf!!  And Happy New Year!!


----------



## mcallis29

daffyleigh said:


> View attachment 4942338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just can’t beat Speedy!


Where did you get your Snoopy tag? I love it!


----------



## balen.girl

Happy New Year..!


----------



## balen.girl

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Playing with my new cuties
> View attachment 4942881


I have the same bag chain, but I sold it. I feel it makes my bag heavy. But seeing your picture, I regret it. Prettiest bag charm I’ve ever had..


----------



## 23adeline

Happy New Year !
My first purchase of 2021 is this LVxUF Pochette Accessoires . It’s black & white, my favourite colours , how could I resist ?! 


I also tried on the speedy 25 and NF for fun. How I wished LV makes more LE in Speedy BB , the 25 is still too big for the current trend .
	

		
			
		

		
	




I forgot to take pictures of the pouch in NF, it’s quite beautiful.


----------



## 23adeline

It comes with adjustable shoulder strap and a short strap 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The interior has monogram pattern


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> Happy New Year !
> My first purchase of 2021 is this LVxUF Pochette Accessoires . It’s black & white, my favourite colours , how could I resist ?!
> View attachment 4943328
> 
> I also tried on the speedy 25 and NF for fun. How I wished LV makes more LE in Speedy BB , the 25 is still too big for the current trend .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943329
> View attachment 4943334
> 
> I forgot to take pictures of the pouch in NF, it’s quite beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943330
> View attachment 4943331
> View attachment 4943332
> View attachment 4943333





23adeline said:


> It comes with adjustable shoulder strap and a short strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943337
> 
> The interior has monogram pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943338


Very cool! thank you for posting all these great photos.  Congrats on the PA so nice it comes with a adjustable strap too


----------



## mdcx

23adeline said:


> It comes with adjustable shoulder strap and a short strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943337
> 
> The interior has monogram pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943338


So beautiful! Thanks for sharing these pictures, I have been curious about this collection.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

And a happiest New Year to all our other countries, LV friends! Cheers to a safe and fabulous 2021!


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Happy New Year !
> My first purchase of 2021 is this LVxUF Pochette Accessoires . It’s black & white, my favourite colours , how could I resist ?!
> View attachment 4943328
> 
> I also tried on the speedy 25 and NF for fun. How I wished LV makes more LE in Speedy BB , the 25 is still too big for the current trend .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943329
> View attachment 4943334
> 
> I forgot to take pictures of the pouch in NF, it’s quite beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943330
> View attachment 4943331
> View attachment 4943332
> View attachment 4943333


Thank you for sharing all the pictures!
Did you happen to see the new Twist MM in black with the embroidered guitar strap? If so, could you say if it is a normal pink or a neon pink? Thanks!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

New year’s maintenance step for my new LV


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4943413
> 
> And a happiest New Year to all our other countries, LV friends! Cheers to a safe and fabulous 2021!


thank you dear MB - many returns to you as well!!


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> New year’s maintenance step for my new LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943432
> View attachment 4943433


gorgeous pic (and chair)!  Do you use this treatment on the vachetta?


----------



## ocbeachmommy

Happy New Year!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

balen.girl said:


> I have the same bag chain, but I sold it. I feel it makes my bag heavy. But seeing your picture, I regret it. Prettiest bag charm I’ve ever had..


Thank you very much, hun!   It indeed adds some weight to the bag, but as I will only be using it on my non-work bags (it might not be best suitable for the NFs and Noe, which I use for work, either way), it’s fine for me.  I love how it gives a possibility to dress up and individualize my very common Speedies in mono and de Maybe you would want to add it back to your collection one day?


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> It comes with adjustable shoulder strap and a short strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943337
> 
> The interior has monogram pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943338



What a LVoely pochette !!  Looking at the lining, I can understand the price point now !!!  Congrats on your new year's addition !!


----------



## balen.girl

Speedy B 25 in action..


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> What a LVoely pochette !!  Looking at the lining, I can understand the price point now !!!  Congrats on your new year's addition !!


Thanks dear!


----------



## 23adeline

EveyB said:


> Thank you for sharing all the pictures!
> Did you happen to see the new Twist MM in black with the embroidered guitar strap? If so, could you say if it is a normal pink or a neon pink? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943415


I didn’t look at Twist bags,  as the boutique was full of customers. But I had sent msg to my CA to ask about it, waiting for her reply.


----------



## 23adeline

PA LVxUF first day at work.
I add a non-LV short chain because I prefer to have a short handle that could ‘drop down’, the original short  leather strap couldn’t drop nicely and looks weird together with the long shoulder strap 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
The long strap is too short for me to wear it crossbody, I’m 5’7”.


----------



## Dkay6

Crafty Toiletry 26


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> I didn’t look at Twist bags,  as the boutique was full of customers. But I had sent msg to my CA to ask about it, waiting for her reply.


Thank you a lot!


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Enjoying a cup of latte with this beauty. Feeling blessed.


----------



## 23adeline

EveyB said:


> Thank you a lot!


You’re welcome.
My CA said it’s not neon pink, it’s dusty pink


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> You’re welcome.
> My CA said it’s not neon pink, it’s dusty pink


Thanks again!


----------



## M_Butterfly

Sunshine mama said:


> PSP + some cheesecake.
> View attachment 4941929


PSP better not get fat, I tell you.


----------



## gwendo25

My Vavin PM is waiting patiently for me to take her out! She is saying ”take  me,”
 ”choose me.”  What will I do??


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Errands with all-times favorite


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> PA LVxUF first day at work.
> I add a non-LV short chain because I prefer to have a short handle that could ‘drop down’, the original short  leather strap couldn’t drop nicely and looks weird together with the long shoulder strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944135
> View attachment 4944134
> 
> View attachment 4944133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The long strap is too short for me to wear it crossbody, I’m 5’7”.



Wow, your chain strap totally changes the look.  You are great at making all your bags more appealing, by your style !!


----------



## beachbabe90

gwendo25 said:


> My Vavin PM is waiting patiently for me to take her out! She is saying ”take  me,”
> ”choose me.”  What will I do??
> 
> View attachment 4944409
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944412
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944414



stunning


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Cuties! Cheers to all your LV’s kicking off this New Year  
@gwendo25 @MarryMeLV_Now @balen.girl @23adeline @Dkay6 


DrTr said:


> gorgeous pic (and chair)!  Do you use this treatment on the vachetta?


TY hun  Yes, I sought it out after failing to find Apple Guard for Canada. It’s a total gamechanger - wish I had discovered it sooner!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Marie. Alyssa said:


> Enjoying a cup of latte with this beauty. Feeling blessed.
> View attachment 4944273


Love this pic! Beautiful LV, delicious Starbucks and fabulous colors


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Got this PA to start 2021 right 
Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Alicja K

balen.girl said:


> Speedy B 25 in action..
> View attachment 4944048


This bag is going to be my next purchase


----------



## DrTr

gwendo25 said:


> My Vavin PM is waiting patiently for me to take her out! She is saying ”take  me,”
> ”choose me.”  What will I do??
> 
> View attachment 4944409
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944412
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944414


take them all?  Three short trips? All lovely.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Took down my Candyland Christmas decor today and was rewarded with the sugary treats I used 

My sweets this Saturday:


----------



## fyn72

Nice catch up with my daughter and son in law


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Wow, your chain strap totally changes the look.  You are great at making all your bags more appealing, by your style !!


Thanks dear !   
I just added another O ring to make part of the black chain as extension chain


----------



## 23adeline

Getting ready to go out for lunch on a rainy Sunday 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Enjoying yogurt drinks


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> Getting ready to go out for lunch on a rainy Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945418
> View attachment 4945421
> 
> Enjoying yogurt drinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945423


The Black chain looks great on there! you always choose the perfect accessories for your bags


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> The Black chain looks great on there! you always choose the perfect accessories for your bags


Thanks dear!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Took down my Candyland Christmas decor today and was rewarded with the sugary treats I used
> 
> My sweets this Saturday:
> View attachment 4945102


Love love love your pastel Speedy!!!      I was too late to get her, so am enjoying her on your pics very much!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

fyn72 said:


> Nice catch up with my daughter and son in law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945190
> View attachment 4945191


 Gorgeous LVs with delicious coffee!!  This is my favorite type of LVs in action!


----------



## EveyB

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Gorgeous LVs with delicious coffee!!  This is my favorite type of LVs in action!


Yes!  
Over here, all cafès etc. are closed for 3 months!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Taking my new Escale beauty out


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Love love love your pastel Speedy!!!      I was too late to get her, so am enjoying her on your pics very much!


+1!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Taking my new Escale beauty out
> View attachment 4945578


Nice!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

M_Butterfly said:


> PSP better not get fat, I tell you.



I'm not worried about the PSP!!!(just me LOL)


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> PA LVxUF first day at work.
> I add a non-LV short chain because I prefer to have a short handle that could ‘drop down’, the original short  leather strap couldn’t drop nicely and looks weird together with the long shoulder strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944135
> View attachment 4944134
> 
> View attachment 4944133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The long strap is too short for me to wear it crossbody, I’m 5’7”.


So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> Happy New Year..!
> View attachment 4943215


Om myy!!!!! The whole picture is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Got this PA to start 2021 right
> Happy new year everyone!


That's cute!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> New year’s maintenance step for my new LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943432
> View attachment 4943433


Congrats! The bag is lovely!!!I use this spray on almost all of my bags, and shoes!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm using an oldie DE today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@MarryMeLV_Now 
Your DE Speedy and your DE card holder are so cute and your blue Escale pieces are so refreshing!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@MyBelongs to Louis
May I ask where you got the cute chain handle?


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> PA LVxUF first day at work.
> I add a non-LV short chain because I prefer to have a short handle that could ‘drop down’, the original short  leather strap couldn’t drop nicely and looks weird together with the long shoulder strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944135
> View attachment 4944134
> 
> View attachment 4944133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The long strap is too short for me to wear it crossbody, I’m 5’7”.


Congrats!!!Are the black parts a fuzzy material?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice!!!





Sunshine mama said:


> @MarryMeLV_Now
> Your DE Speedy and your DE card holder are so cute and your blue Escale pieces are so refreshing!!


Thank you very much hun for your kind words!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using an oldie DE today.
> View attachment 4945673


Cutie alert!! Love how you tied the World’s bow on your Alma, SM   Happy 1st Sunday of 2021!

~ lol I just shared this info on the Cruise thread. Pictured as bright and bold colours but arrived as pastels  There are 3 lengths available too, mine is the longest.

Amazon Canada:
	

		
			
		

		
	





MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Love love love your pastel Speedy!!!      I was too late to get her, so am enjoying her on your pics very much!


TYSM hun! Haha I’m jelly of your extended collection, so we can live through each other’s posts. Happy Sunday to you and your _banging blues_ baby  ❤


----------



## chocolateolive

Custom painted client’s pretty kitty on her Trousse 28 

@houseofkkz


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Cutie alert!! Love how you tied the World’s bow on your Alma, SM   Happy 1st Sunday of 2021!
> 
> ~ lol I just shared this info on the Cruise thread. Pictured as bright and bold colours but arrived as pastels  There are 3 lengths available too, mine is the longest.
> 
> Amazon Canada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945877
> 
> TYSM hun! Haha I’m jelly of your extended collection, so we can live through each other’s posts. Happy Sunday to you and your _banging blues_ baby  ❤


Thank you very much my dear!


----------



## KK0825

Taking out my new Neverfull  ❤️


----------



## jennie_iva

Happy new year everyone! Went on a luge with my favourite purchase of 2020.


----------



## Moniqq

Just bought a new bandeau that is way cheaper for my pochette since my preferred choice isn't available instore.


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using an oldie DE today.
> View attachment 4945673


What a BEEautiful bow! you tie it perfect


----------



## fyn72

Coffee break at work today


----------



## IntheOcean

fyn72 said:


> Coffee break at work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946430


Stunning bag!  I know LV is famous for their canvas and rightfully so, but there's just something about the Empreinte leather...


----------



## Sibelle

My new Speedy 25 and the cowl I just finished


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using an oldie DE today.
> View attachment 4945673


This is way too cute!  i have to do this with mine~


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> Coffee break at work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946430


Mhhhh the coffee looks delicious and the Speedy is stunning! Beautiful colour!


----------



## Tinuviel

Flower tote
M hot stamp is my nickname


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Coffee break at work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946430


Both look delish!!!!


----------



## baghabitz34

This Cherry Berry beauty for this first day back to work/ virtual school


----------



## Melon2029

Could you show us some mugshots? 





MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Rocking my Métis on the black MPA strap for Halloween tonight!
> View attachment 4894187


----------



## LuckyBitch

Sibelle said:


> My new Speedy 25 and the cowl I just finished
> 
> View attachment 4946503


A beautiful picture and your cowl is gorgeous. Could you say which wool that is? I'm an avid knitter and I love the colors in the cowl. That you for any info on the wool.


----------



## RVM

texting my husband: i forgot my mask


----------



## Sarah03

My PM is getting a lot of action by going to work with me!


----------



## balen.girl

After almost 3 weeks holiday away from city, the first thing I miss from my collection is this cutie..


----------



## sunnybrii

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok. More homemade concoctions by my daughter.  This time pink on pink!
> View attachment 4939088


This is such a pretty picture & those macaroons are just perfection!!!


----------



## sunnybrii

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Ready for New Year’s Eve!
> View attachment 4942405


This looks gorgeous, my bag twin!!!


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Took down my Candyland Christmas decor today and was rewarded with the sugary treats I used
> 
> My sweets this Saturday:
> View attachment 4945102


Love your escale speedy with this added chain! Super cute!


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats!!!Are the black parts a fuzzy material?


Yes, it’s tufted / velvet like


----------



## 23adeline

Today, Speedy BB LVxLOL is going to work 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Last night group photo
	

		
			
		

		
	



Yesterday, GO Vanity Noir went out


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

sunnybrii said:


> This looks gorgeous, my bag twin!!!


Thank you so much hun!    This is such a lovely bag!


----------



## candypoo

"Window shopping" at my local LV boutique with my Vanity PM


----------



## Sunshine mama

sunnybrii said:


> This is such a pretty picture & those macaroons are just perfection!!!


Thank you so much sunny!!!


----------



## nesia69

Sarah03 said:


> My PM is getting a lot of action by going to work with me!


OMG Itis so pretty   I love the colour. I have one in black and are now thinking of getting pink one too.


----------



## Sibelle

LuckyBitch said:


> A beautiful picture and your cowl is gorgeous. Could you say which wool that is? I'm an avid knitter and I love the colors in the cowl. That you for any info on the wool.


Thank you  ! The yarn I used is Malabrigo Rios color 886 Diana.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy tan Tuesday all. My Ellie sidekick is sporting a new puffer today - matches my _Cap ou pas cap nice_ly__


----------



## LuckyBitch

Sibelle said:


> Thank you  ! The yarn I used is Malabrigo Rios color 886 Diana.


Thank you so much, I'll get on to it straight away.


----------



## tatertot

Using my trusty mon mono 40 today


----------



## MsBlossom

My two favorite things in life (after the Hubby  )


----------



## Iamminda

So cute and stylish — just like you V 



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy tan Tuesday all. My Ellie sidekick is sporting a new puffer today - matches my _Cap ou pas cap nice_ly__
> View attachment 4947922


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> So cute and stylish — just like you V


Thank you, sweet IM  ❤️


----------



## sassification

Going on a short staycay with dauphine wallet chain


----------



## Mapoon

Marie. Alyssa said:


> Enjoying a cup of latte with this beauty. Feeling blessed.
> View attachment 4944273


Is this the GM size? I wanted the GM size in DE but was told it was discontinued....


----------



## Mapoon

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using an oldie DE today.
> View attachment 4945673


You have tied the bandeau (and it totally complements it) to it so beautifully


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Actually used my LV cap for the first time today and I love it  Shout out to the LVoely ladies with fab taste who helped me pick this!

Sharing my hair down, hair up looks (flash and no flash pics)
	

		
			
		

		
	




It’s so convenient. No hair tie? No problem! Just loop and tuck and you’re good to go


----------



## 23adeline

I used the old LV leather ribbon to make this short handle for my twist MM




I remember when twist bags newly came out, my CA told me it’s a must have, but I kept complaining the twist MM is too small. Now whenever I use it, I feel that twist mm is so big


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Actually used my LV cap for the first time today and I love it  Shout out to the LVoely ladies with fab taste who helped me pick this!
> 
> Sharing my hair down, hair up looks (flash and no flash pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948611
> View attachment 4948614
> 
> It’s so convenient. No hair tie? No problem! Just loop and tuck and you’re good to go


Gorgeous! Even better with the beige side out of the jacket!


----------



## miss goose

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Actually used my LV cap for the first time today and I love it  Shout out to the LVoely ladies with fab taste who helped me pick this!
> 
> Sharing my hair down, hair up looks (flash and no flash pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948611
> View attachment 4948614
> 
> It’s so convenient. No hair tie? No problem! Just loop and tuck and you’re good to go


Looks lovely ❤️


----------



## GJ*

Lockdown action: stroll through the house and garden and enjoy the winter


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Actually used my LV cap for the first time today and I love it  Shout out to the LVoely ladies with fab taste who helped me pick this!
> 
> Sharing my hair down, hair up looks (flash and no flash pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948611
> View attachment 4948614
> 
> It’s so convenient. No hair tie? No problem! Just loop and tuck and you’re good to go


it looks great on you! Really nice cap


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

balen.girl said:


> After almost 3 weeks holiday away from city, the first thing I miss from my collection is this cutie..
> View attachment 4947314


LOVE all these beautiful LV items and the whole pic!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MsBlossom said:


> My two favorite things in life (after the Hubby  )


OMG!!!! How sweet! Love love love your kitty (and your LV of course)!


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Mapoon said:


> Is this the GM size? I wanted the GM size in DE but was told it was discontinued....


yes, it is GM. Sad to hear that DE discontinued as I think it looks great and so practical plus comfy with a strap of DE favorite. 

I have a pm size in monogram as well but it couldn't fit my phone. It looks so cute with a chain and it will be better to match a vachetta strap in GM size.


----------



## BBBagHag

Your outfit is adorable


sassification said:


> Going on a short staycay with dauphine wallet chain
> 
> View attachment 4948520
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948526
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948552


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

How many (complete) hearts do you see on this picture?


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy tan Tuesday all. My Ellie sidekick is sporting a new puffer today - matches my _Cap ou pas cap nice_ly__
> View attachment 4947922


Adorable sidekick!


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Actually used my LV cap for the first time today and I love it  Shout out to the LVoely ladies with fab taste who helped me pick this!
> 
> Sharing my hair down, hair up looks (flash and no flash pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948611
> View attachment 4948614
> 
> It’s so convenient. No hair tie? No problem! Just loop and tuck and you’re good to go


Looks great on u MBL & matches perfectly with the Zara vest!


----------



## sunnybrii

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> How many (complete) hearts do you see on this picture?
> View attachment 4948846


A bagful of love!


----------



## sunnybrii

GJ* said:


> Lockdown action: stroll through the house and garden and enjoy the winter
> View attachment 4948668


Such a pretty picture!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

sunnybrii said:


> A bagful of love!


Thank you, my dear!    I’m so in LVoe with this bag! And so glad that I got her!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you, LVoelies  Glad you like my LV-puffer combo. Happy and safe Wednesday to you all!
@EveyB @miss goose @DrTr @sunnybrii

@MarryMeLV_Now Too many hearts to count but never enough LVoe for these gorgeous LV’s


----------



## 23adeline

Cute little Nano Noe Tahitienne at work today


----------



## sassification

BBBagHag said:


> Your outfit is adorable



Thank u dear  it is a strictly vacay or outing type of outfit lol.

Dauphine goes so well with dresses/denim!


----------



## 23adeline

Received the Damier Trio Messenger just now, surprisingly fast! I ordered it on Jan 5th and received it today, Jan  7th .
	

		
			
		

		
	






I may return or exchange it, as I saw some unevenness in the printing on the front of smaller pouch
	

		
			
		

		
	




I don’t think I can accept that


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> Received the Damier Trio Messenger just now, surprisingly fast! I ordered it on Jan 5th and received it today, Jan  7th .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949541
> View attachment 4949540
> View attachment 4949543
> View attachment 4949542
> 
> I may return or exchange it, as I saw some unevenness in the printing on the front of smaller pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949544
> View attachment 4949545
> 
> I don’t think I can accept that


Love this bag!  Sorry it is marked. But this set is like the trio messenger which is such a great functional bag. Hopefully you can get it replaced. I thought briefly about this one, but me and white/light bags are a disaster waiting to happen


----------



## bfly

Getting oil change with my psm.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy tan Tuesday all. My Ellie sidekick is sporting a new puffer today - matches my _Cap ou pas cap nice_ly__
> View attachment 4947922



So cute.


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Actually used my LV cap for the first time today and I love it  Shout out to the LVoely ladies with fab taste who helped me pick this!
> 
> Sharing my hair down, hair up looks (flash and no flash pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948611
> View attachment 4948614
> 
> It’s so convenient. No hair tie? No problem! Just loop and tuck and you’re good to go


This cap looks great and definitely a winner! Perfect


----------



## Bumbles

sassification said:


> Thank u dear  it is a strictly vacay or outing type of outfit lol.
> 
> Dauphine goes so well with dresses/denim!
> 
> View attachment 4949465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949466
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949467


This is such a get grab and go kind of bag!


----------



## Alicja K

23adeline said:


> Received the Damier Trio Messenger just now, surprisingly fast! I ordered it on Jan 5th and received it today, Jan  7th .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949541
> View attachment 4949540
> View attachment 4949543
> View attachment 4949542
> 
> I may return or exchange it, as I saw some unevenness in the printing on the front of smaller pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949544
> View attachment 4949545
> 
> I don’t think I can accept that


What a gorgeous print and colour. Love the bag   but I would send it back and ask for new one. I didn't see this bag until you put pics here but I'm in love


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Actually used my LV cap for the first time today and I love it  Shout out to the LVoely ladies with fab taste who helped me pick this!
> 
> Sharing my hair down, hair up looks (flash and no flash pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948611
> View attachment 4948614
> 
> It’s so convenient. No hair tie? No problem! Just loop and tuck and you’re good to go


Love this on you!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

candypoo said:


> "Window shopping" at my local LV boutique with my Vanity PM
> View attachment 4947589


Simply adorable!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY gorgeous ladies ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ Your comments are too kind. Happy Thursday!
@bfly @Bumbles @Sunshine mama


----------



## tabitha074

gwendo25 said:


> My Vavin PM is waiting patiently for me to take her out! She is saying ”take  me,”
> ”choose me.”  What will I do??
> 
> View attachment 4944409
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944412
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944414


Love the strap with the Flower, where did you get the strap from?


----------



## Sunshine mama

GJ* said:


> Lockdown action: stroll through the house and garden and enjoy the winter
> View attachment 4948668


Love this photo!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> After almost 3 weeks holiday away from city, the first thing I miss from my collection is this cutie..
> View attachment 4947314


So darn cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> How many (complete) hearts do you see on this picture?
> View attachment 4948846


Oh wow this is really gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This strap and this silk square scarf today.


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> So darn cute!!!


Thank you Sunshine..


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Taking my pastel LVoe out of her dust bag to admire her beauty


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Taking my pastel LVoe out of her dust bag to admire her beauty
> View attachment 4950248


So pretty!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> This strap and this silk square scarf today.
> View attachment 4950110


Beautiful! I live for your pics, SM 


MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Taking my pastel LVoe out of her dust bag to admire her beauty
> View attachment 4950248


Hello, lovely NF! Aren’t you looking dreamy today ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful! I live for your pics, SM


Thank you! Hope you had a great day!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Admiring pics of my new MPA  Cheers to all the monogram LVoers


----------



## deppstar

My new Alma pm & Rosalie coin purse in rose ballerine! Finally got my hands on then Alma PM (its hard to find!) before the price increase.  1st time out with me together with my cosmetic pouch GM


----------



## 23adeline

DrTr said:


> Love this bag!  Sorry it is marked. But this set is like the trio messenger which is such a great functional bag. Hopefully you can get it replaced. I thought briefly about this one, but me and white/light bags are a disaster waiting to happen


I love light colour bags ,that’s why I bought this.  But I’m returning it, mainly because of the mark and I think this bag looks big in light colour, I have the Eclipse Trio Messenger which doesn’t look big, even though they are same in term of sizes


----------



## 23adeline

Alicja K said:


> What a gorgeous print and colour. Love the bag   but I would send it back and ask for new one. I didn't see this bag until you put pics here but I'm in love


Thanks dear! I think it’s a newly released bag , they have it in Damier graphite colour too. I’m returning it, maybe exchange to a women’s bag which suits me more . I have the Eclipse Trio Messenger and love it but hardly use it .


----------



## 23adeline

Some pictures of Trio Messenger Eclipse vs Damier Antartica


----------



## Alicja K

23adeline said:


> Thanks dear! I think it’s a newly released bag , they have it in Damier graphite colour too. I’m returning it, maybe exchange to a women’s bag which suits me more . I have the Eclipse Trio Messenger and love it but hardly use it .


I'm sure that whatever you will do it will make you happy and that's what it is about   if you do buy a new women's bag, can't wait too see it.
The men's prints are lovely. 
I'm a big fan of large, dark or reverse prints and colours in LV bags. Wish my husband would buy something for himself and I could borrow sometimes ￼￼


----------



## balen.girl

Summer time..! Too hot but no complaints..


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh wow this is really gorgeous!!!





Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty!!!





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful! I live for your pics, SM
> Hello, lovely NF! Aren’t you looking dreamy today ❤


Thank you very much, my lovelies!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

balen.girl said:


> Summer time..! Too hot but no complaints..
> View attachment 4950726


Wow! I want to join the Mini pochette!  Here in the south of Germany it’s frosty and there’s snow!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

deppstar said:


> My new Alma pm & Rosalie coin purse in rose ballerine! Finally got my hands on then Alma PM (its hard to find!) before the price increase.  1st time out with me together with my cosmetic pouch GM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950575
> View attachment 4950576


Gorgeous additions!  Congrats!


----------



## balen.girl

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Wow! I want to join the Mini pochette!  Here in the south of Germany it’s frosty and there’s snow!


I miss Germany. I was there for 4 years. I miss the cold and the snow. Here is supeeerr hot. And we don’t have white Christmas for sure.


----------



## gwendo25

Spending today in lockdown with my Louis Vavin PM, parked and ready to go out for groceries today!


----------



## SakuraSakura

New-to-me mini pochette ♥️
I sold this a couple years back but I was able to replace it!


----------



## Vevy

Mylockme BB is ready to run some errands. Happy New Year, everyone! ❤


----------



## KoalaXJ

Speedy 30b at work with me today. TGIF


----------



## UpTime

My World Tour is waiting for Acura's service


----------



## fyn72

Took my Neonoe to work, have my apple EarPods in the round purse from the multi Pochette


----------



## Firstfullsteps

23adeline said:


> Today, Speedy BB LVxLOL is going to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947413
> 
> Last night group photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947415
> 
> Yesterday, GO Vanity Noir went out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947414


hey dear, does the speedy BB fit more than the vanity PM?


----------



## boyoverboard

Really been loving my new Brazza wallet in Monogram Pastel.


----------



## bfly

Mono Weekend.
Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## DrTr

bfly said:


> Mono Weekend.
> Happy weekend everyone.
> 
> View attachment 4952190


thank you bfly!  I have much mono, but forget sometimes how much I love it until I see a post of it gathered like yours. Love your mono!


----------



## DrTr

boyoverboard said:


> View attachment 4951957
> 
> Really been loving my new Brazza wallet in Monogram Pastel.


Love your wallet! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

bfly said:


> Mono Weekend.
> Happy weekend everyone.
> 
> View attachment 4952190


Gorgeous monogram items!!! And they look very beautiful together!


----------



## travelbliss

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Taking my pastel LVoe out of her dust bag to admire her beauty
> View attachment 4950248



This post made me laugh....i do the same thing,  take them out, play with them, put them back !!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

travelbliss said:


> This post made me laugh....i do the same thing,  take them out, play with them, put them back !!


Cheers hun!


----------



## moissydan98

my new-to-me multicolor trouville  i have my sparkly resin coach rexy bag charm, and coach hangtag. 
little kitty's name is heather  
the handles are dark but i don't mind. however, i thought i'd get a scarf to wrap around to make this ensemble even louder


----------



## SakuraSakura

Travelling in my head ♥️


----------



## 23adeline

Firstfullsteps said:


> hey dear, does the speedy BB fit more than the vanity PM?


Yes dear, and it’s easier to get things in and out of Speedy BB. If there are both Speedy BB and Vanity PM for a same line, eg. the Ink line, I would definitely go for speedy BB, it’s a perfect size


----------



## bfly

DrTr said:


> thank you bfly!  I have much mono, but forget sometimes how much I love it until I see a post of it gathered like yours. Love your mono!



You’re welcome DrTr.
I try my best to rotate my monos and use them fairly.


----------



## bfly

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Gorgeous monogram items!!! And they look very beautiful together!



Thank you.


----------



## 23adeline

Went to LV after work yesterday to exchange the Damier Trio to this Infini Studio Messenger. It’s super light weight as a leather bag .
Nice Chinese New Year packaging that my CA just received 
	

		
			
		

		
	





At the same time, exchange my GO Vanity Noir that I bought online and has a little defect , to a new perfect one that my CA ordered for me .
The defect is on handle , P of Paris was not properly stamped 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Vanity PM party 


Since 1854 Vanity PM is sturdier than canvas Vanity and looks vintage 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Empreinte Vanity , the adjustable shoulder strap is short, this is the max setting and it’s still short for me, I’m 5’7”
	

		
			
		

		
	



Toiletry Since 1854, it looks smaller than GO Toiletry 26, but I’m not sure it’s due to the pattern or it’s really smaller
	

		
			
		

		
	




I like this Mini Twist, but it’s too expensive for such a small bag ..
	

		
			
		

		
	







Twist MM


----------



## Venessa84

Outfit of the day with this game on jumpsuit


----------



## missconvy

23adeline said:


> Went to LV after work yesterday to exchange the Damier Trio to this Infini Studio Messenger. It’s super light weight as a leather bag .
> Nice Chinese New Year packaging that my CA just received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952539
> View attachment 4952542
> 
> 
> At the same time, exchange my GO Vanity Noir that I bought online and has a little defect , to a new perfect one that my CA ordered for me .
> The defect is on handle , P of Paris was not properly stamped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952543
> 
> Vanity PM party
> View attachment 4952559
> 
> Since 1854 Vanity PM is sturdier than canvas Vanity and looks vintage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952557
> 
> Empreinte Vanity , the adjustable shoulder strap is short, this is the max setting and it’s still short for me, I’m 5’7”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952556
> 
> Toiletry Since 1854, it looks smaller than GO Toiletry 26, but I’m not sure it’s due to the pattern or it’s really smaller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952548
> View attachment 4952550
> 
> I like this Mini Twist, but it’s too expensive for such a small bag ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952562
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952566
> View attachment 4952567
> 
> Twist MM
> View attachment 4952570


Ooo lots of new pretties. Thanks for the eye candy. I don’t live near a LV store to check them out for myself!


----------



## Loriad

23adeline said:


> Went to LV after work yesterday to exchange the Damier Trio to this Infini Studio Messenger. It’s super light weight as a leather bag .
> Nice Chinese New Year packaging that my CA just received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952539
> View attachment 4952542
> 
> 
> At the same time, exchange my GO Vanity Noir that I bought online and has a little defect , to a new perfect one that my CA ordered for me .
> The defect is on handle , P of Paris was not properly stamped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952543
> 
> Vanity PM party
> View attachment 4952559
> 
> Since 1854 Vanity PM is sturdier than canvas Vanity and looks vintage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952557
> 
> Empreinte Vanity , the adjustable shoulder strap is short, this is the max setting and it’s still short for me, I’m 5’7”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952556
> 
> Toiletry Since 1854, it looks smaller than GO Toiletry 26, but I’m not sure it’s due to the pattern or it’s really smaller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952548
> View attachment 4952550
> 
> I like this Mini Twist, but it’s too expensive for such a small bag ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952562
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952566
> View attachment 4952567
> 
> Twist MM
> View attachment 4952570


Love your shoes!


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Went to LV after work yesterday to exchange the Damier Trio to this Infini Studio Messenger. It’s super light weight as a leather bag .
> Nice Chinese New Year packaging that my CA just received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952539
> View attachment 4952542
> 
> 
> At the same time, exchange my GO Vanity Noir that I bought online and has a little defect , to a new perfect one that my CA ordered for me .
> The defect is on handle , P of Paris was not properly stamped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952543
> 
> Vanity PM party
> View attachment 4952559
> 
> Since 1854 Vanity PM is sturdier than canvas Vanity and looks vintage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952557
> 
> Empreinte Vanity , the adjustable shoulder strap is short, this is the max setting and it’s still short for me, I’m 5’7”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952556
> 
> Toiletry Since 1854, it looks smaller than GO Toiletry 26, but I’m not sure it’s due to the pattern or it’s really smaller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952548
> View attachment 4952550
> 
> I like this Mini Twist, but it’s too expensive for such a small bag ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952562
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952566
> View attachment 4952567
> 
> Twist MM
> View attachment 4952570



Thanks for the virtual shopping spree !!  Ur store has some of the best items...(unlike mine).  I really LVoe the 1854 Bleu.  Hoping there is a bandouliere in the pattern..... Did a new Vanity come home with you ??


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Outfit of the day with this game on jumpsuit
> View attachment 4952634



You look incredible in this great jumpsuit Venessa .  And of course, stunning CC.


----------



## cromagnon

Another day at work


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Went to LV after work yesterday to exchange the Damier Trio to this Infini Studio Messenger. It’s super light weight as a leather bag .
> Nice Chinese New Year packaging that my CA just received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952539
> View attachment 4952542
> 
> 
> At the same time, exchange my GO Vanity Noir that I bought online and has a little defect , to a new perfect one that my CA ordered for me .
> The defect is on handle , P of Paris was not properly stamped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952543
> 
> Vanity PM party
> View attachment 4952559
> 
> Since 1854 Vanity PM is sturdier than canvas Vanity and looks vintage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952557
> 
> Empreinte Vanity , the adjustable shoulder strap is short, this is the max setting and it’s still short for me, I’m 5’7”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952556
> 
> Toiletry Since 1854, it looks smaller than GO Toiletry 26, but I’m not sure it’s due to the pattern or it’s really smaller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952548
> View attachment 4952550
> 
> I like this Mini Twist, but it’s too expensive for such a small bag ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952562
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952566
> View attachment 4952567
> 
> Twist MM
> View attachment 4952570


Thank you for posting all these pictures and bringing the LV store to our homes!


----------



## Vevy

23adeline said:


> Went to LV after work yesterday to exchange the Damier Trio to this Infini Studio Messenger. It’s super light weight as a leather bag .
> Nice Chinese New Year packaging that my CA just received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952539
> View attachment 4952542
> 
> 
> At the same time, exchange my GO Vanity Noir that I bought online and has a little defect , to a new perfect one that my CA ordered for me .
> The defect is on handle , P of Paris was not properly stamped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952543
> 
> Vanity PM party
> View attachment 4952559
> 
> Since 1854 Vanity PM is sturdier than canvas Vanity and looks vintage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952557
> 
> Empreinte Vanity , the adjustable shoulder strap is short, this is the max setting and it’s still short for me, I’m 5’7”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952556
> 
> Toiletry Since 1854, it looks smaller than GO Toiletry 26, but I’m not sure it’s due to the pattern or it’s really smaller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952548
> View attachment 4952550
> 
> I like this Mini Twist, but it’s too expensive for such a small bag ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952562
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952566
> View attachment 4952567
> 
> Twist MM
> View attachment 4952570


Love the pop of blue on the messenger!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Went to LV after work yesterday to exchange the Damier Trio to this Infini Studio Messenger. It’s super light weight as a leather bag .
> Nice Chinese New Year packaging that my CA just received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952539
> View attachment 4952542
> 
> 
> At the same time, exchange my GO Vanity Noir that I bought online and has a little defect , to a new perfect one that my CA ordered for me .
> The defect is on handle , P of Paris was not properly stamped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952543
> 
> Vanity PM party
> View attachment 4952559
> 
> Since 1854 Vanity PM is sturdier than canvas Vanity and looks vintage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952557
> 
> Empreinte Vanity , the adjustable shoulder strap is short, this is the max setting and it’s still short for me, I’m 5’7”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952556
> 
> Toiletry Since 1854, it looks smaller than GO Toiletry 26, but I’m not sure it’s due to the pattern or it’s really smaller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952548
> View attachment 4952550
> 
> I like this Mini Twist, but it’s too expensive for such a small bag ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952562
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952566
> View attachment 4952567
> 
> Twist MM
> View attachment 4952570


Thank you for that info about the Since 1854 Vanity! I really love it.


----------



## mcmrks

@23adeline

love your nail-love-combo ...  ... i wish i could.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Same thing...


----------



## Vevy

Going to brunch on this sunny, gorgeous day. Happy Sunday ❤


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Going for a visit with this classic beauty by public transportation


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> Outfit of the day with this game on jumpsuit
> View attachment 4952634


do you EVER rock this jumpsuit and bring your A game (on)!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Going for a visit with this classic beauty by public transportation
> View attachment 4953052


I love the tan/brown combo going on here! So classy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vevy said:


> Going to brunch on this sunny, gorgeous day. Happy Sunday ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953047


This is a really cute bag.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> I love the tan/brown combo going on here! So classy!


Thank you very much my dear!


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> This is a really cute bag.


Thank you, Sunshine mama ☺️ It's the New Chain Bag.


----------



## Vevy

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Going for a visit with this classic beauty by public transportation
> View attachment 4953052


So beautiful and pristine! ❤


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Vevy said:


> So beautiful and pristine! ❤


Thank you very much hun!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Pochette Accessoires in amarante.


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> My Pochette Accessoires in amarante.
> View attachment 4953613


what a gorgeous beauty!!!    I love that leather, and it goes beautifully with your pinks!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> what a gorgeous beauty!!!    I love that leather, and it goes beautifully with your pinks!!


Thank you! You are very kind!!!


----------



## Iamminda

I love this beauty  — you are so lucky to have found the matching strap. 




Sunshine mama said:


> My Pochette Accessoires in amarante.
> View attachment 4953613


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love this beauty  — you are so lucky to have found the matching strap.


Thank you IM! 
You have such good memory! 
Yes I was sooo ecstatic when I found the strap!!!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Vevy said:


> Going to brunch on this sunny, gorgeous day. Happy Sunday ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953047


oh this is pretty dear! congrats on your purchase. would you mind doing a "what it fits" post please? i've also laid eyes on this piece but not able to get to a store to try it on


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> You look incredible in this great jumpsuit Venessa .  And of course, stunning CC.



Thank you Minda! It ended up being the perfect combo.



DrTr said:


> do you EVER rock this jumpsuit and bring your A game (on)!!!



I did on Christmas with a pair of black Dior shoes. Decided to try something different with the Chanel. And I think I might like this look better.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Was pleasantly surprised to see that my store had the Toiletry Pouch 26 in stock.


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for that info about the Since 1854 Vanity! I really love it.


You’re welcome SM. The Vanity is beautiful and i like the tan beige leather strap in the gold chain, and it is slight longer than the strap of GO Vanity.



missconvy said:


> Ooo lots of new pretties. Thanks for the eye candy. I don’t live near a LV store to check them out for myself!


You’re welcome. I tried on a lot of bags and took pictures because there weren’t too many customers when I was there.



Loriad said:


> Love your shoes!


Thanks dear! They’re my old shoes and I hardly wear them.



travelbliss said:


> Thanks for the virtual shopping spree !!  Ur store has some of the best items...(unlike mine).  I really LVoe the 1854 Bleu.  Hoping there is a bandouliere in the pattern..... Did a new Vanity come home with you ??


You’re welcome dear. The store that I visited is the smallest store , I only started going there early last year when my previous CA transferred there. My CA told me they are being bullied by the bigger store sometimes, eg. there wasn’t any GO paper bags allocated for them , the bigger store ‘robbed’ their stocks of LVxUF during launching day , etc etc 

There isn’t any Since 1854 bandeau yet, only stoles are available. My CA mentioned bandeau sometimes come out when they almost finished selling bags of each LE line, I’m looking forward to get a Since 1854 bandeau in blue colour too.
I saw the Since 1854 Vanity online a day before I went there , and told my CA to reserve it. Not long after that, my CA showed me pictures of Since 1854 Capucines that her colleague from the biggest store brought there to deliver to his customer, I immediately fell in love with the Capucines and told my CA to order one for me. I want the Capucines mini instead of the vanity





EveyB said:


> Thank you for posting all these pictures and bringing the LV store to our homes!


Happy moments and beautiful things are meant to be shared 



Vevy said:


> Love the pop of blue on the messenger!


Thanks dear !


----------



## 23adeline

Feminine version of Studio Messenger


----------



## 23adeline

Preparing to go outstation for a day trip 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Waiting for my husband in one of the office at this outstation bmw showroom


----------



## beautycase

23adeline said:


> Feminine version of Studio Messenger
> View attachment 4953806
> View attachment 4953805


Thank you!! You are making me liking this bag


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> My Pochette Accessoires in amarante.
> View attachment 4953613


OMG hun! She’s gorgeous!!! What a rare beauty! And looks amazing with the shawl!


----------



## gwendo25

23adeline said:


> Preparing to go outstation for a day trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953873
> 
> Waiting for my husband in one of the office at this outstation bmw showroom
> View attachment 4953872


Pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> OMG hun! She’s gorgeous!!! What a rare beauty! And looks amazing with the shawl!


Thank you MarryMe!!!


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> My Pochette Accessoires in amarante.
> View attachment 4953613



So beautiful and elegant!


----------



## Vevy

Firstfullsteps said:


> oh this is pretty dear! congrats on your purchase. would you mind doing a "what it fits" post please? i've also laid eyes on this piece but not able to get to a store to try it on



Thank you! Absolutely, I will take a picture of the items I can fit inside


----------



## KoalaXJ

Happy Monday


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Jessihsia said:


> Happy Monday
> View attachment 4954143


That little bear is the cutest


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy monogram Monday! I’m starting the week with this unboxing pic ❤️ 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Jessihsia said:


> Happy Monday
> View attachment 4954143


Very cute! Happy Monday to you


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vevy said:


> So beautiful and elegant!


Thank you Vevy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy monogram Monday! I’m starting the week with this unboxing pic ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954395
> 
> 
> Very cute! Happy Monday to you


Such a cute bandeau and a beautiful picture as always!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy monogram Monday! I’m starting the week with this unboxing pic ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954395
> 
> 
> Very cute! Happy Monday to you



I really like this pretty black/white monogram look


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Thanks for the virtual shopping spree !!  Ur store has some of the best items...(unlike mine).  I really LVoe the 1854 Bleu.  Hoping there is a bandouliere in the pattern..... Did a new Vanity come home with you ??


I saw the Since1854 bandeau are available online now


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a cute bandeau and a beautiful picture as always!


TY my sunny friend! Hoping you have a safe and fabulous week ❤  


Iamminda said:


> I really like this pretty black/white monogram look


TY - happy you like it too. I’m really drawn to this graphic look but need to stop at 3 bandeau’s lol. Wishing you a great week ahead, dear IM ❤️


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Fully packed for a new frosty and snowy work day!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy monogram Monday! I’m starting the week with this unboxing pic ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954395
> 
> 
> Very cute! Happy Monday to you


Gorgeous!     Love how the bandeau perfectly matches the pochette, and that pop of pink just adds the final touch to the set!
Is this the pochette from the Jungle NF? It looks so beautiful and so unique!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Gorgeous!     Love how the bandeau perfectly matches the pochette, and that pop of pink just adds the final touch to the set!
> Is this the pochette from the Jungle NF? It looks so beautiful and so unique!


Thanks hun  Mine is from the 2019 Monogram XL collection. Just for fun I found pics of the Jungle collection white-on-black pochettes


----------



## gwendo25

Happy work from home day, under lockdown with my Flower tote PM.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Fully packed for a new frosty and snowy work day!
> View attachment 4954841


You are making me want to run to the store and get all these damier beauties, my favorite print!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@gwendo25 
Your bag is really cute!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks hun  Mine is from the 2019 Monogram XL collection. Just for fun I found pics of the Jungle collection white-on-black pochettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954936



Wow, it’s stunning! Such a beautiful collector’s piece      Such a pity that I joined the LV lovers community only in 2020!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> You are making me want to run to the store and get all these damier beauties, my favorite print!!!


Thank you very much, my dear! You are always so kind 
I feel the same when I see the pics of your gorgeous Alma bb in de!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

My NF and me braved a snow storm on the way to the office today! And she still looks brand new - amazing quality!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

gwendo25 said:


> Happy work from home day, under lockdown with my Flower tote PM.
> 
> View attachment 4954947


Love this pic! The bag is really stunning   
Did Louis support you with the homeoffice work or distract you with his beauty?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today, it's  a mixed mono kind of day!


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, it's  a mixed mono kind of day!
> View attachment 4955332


Hi SM! 
do you find that your cards are easy to get in and out of the card holder? (especially if the outer ones are full)
Thanks as always!


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Hi SM!
> do you find that your cards are easy to get in and out of the card holder? (especially if the outer ones are full)
> Thanks as always!


Yes! It has stretched out just enough so it's really easy for me.


----------



## EmmJay

It’s been awhile since my last post. Happy New Year from Hawaii with my WT bumbag.


----------



## Melli12

gwendo25 said:


> Happy work from home day, under lockdown with my Flower tote PM.
> 
> View attachment 4954947


The bag is so gorgeous  it disappeared from the online shop and I regret not getting it earlier!


----------



## cillameows

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> My NF and me braved a snow storm on the way to the office today! And she still looks brand new - amazing quality!
> View attachment 4955271



I love this! I want to surprise my mother in law with a Neverfull MM in DE for her birthday. She’s constantly on the go so I thought DE would be perfect for her. Glad it hopes up well


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Beautiful pics, ladies ❤️ Happy Tuesday!
@gwendo25 @MarryMeLV_Now @Sunshine mama @EmmJay

I’m feeling better about my preorder Skittles colour after today’s release pics. Looks like a shade I’d enjoy  Yay!
	

		
			
		

		
	




IG Louis Vuitton_1854_


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, it's  a mixed mono kind of day!
> View attachment 4955332


Oh, that Fendi ❤ Love the neon card holder too


----------



## 23adeline

RDV  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Capucines BB


----------



## Vevy

gwendo25 said:


> Happy work from home day, under lockdown with my Flower tote PM.
> 
> View attachment 4954947


Beautiful bag! ❤


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

cillameows said:


> I love this! I want to surprise my mother in law with a Neverfull MM in DE for her birthday. She’s constantly on the go so I thought DE would be perfect for her. Glad it hopes up well


Thank you hun!  I'm sure your mother in law would love it!  This is such a great and robust bag. I have had mine since the beginning of September and have already been using her pretty much as a work bag, sitting her on trains, loading her with tons of stuff (incl. my 15 inch laptop and a bottle of water, which I always carry to work, and even a bottle of wine that I got as a Xmas present at work ) and taking her out in the rain and in the snow, and there's absolutely no wear on her! She holds up really great


----------



## SakuraSakura

Action Indoors: freezing rain and wind warnings are keeping me indoors!


----------



## gwendo25

Sunshine mama said:


> @gwendo25
> Your bag is really cute!
> 
> View attachment 4955094


Thank you, love it!


----------



## gwendo25

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Love this pic! The bag is really stunning
> Did Louis support you with the homeoffice work or distract you with his beauty?


Mostly a distraction!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Wonderful Wednesday to all ❤️


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4956530
> 
> Wonderful Wednesday to all ❤


Fantastic pic as always!!!  Thanks for such a sweet eye candy hun!


----------



## fyn72

Botd Georges bb on my break at work.


----------



## merekat703

botd


----------



## Vevy

fyn72 said:


> Botd Georges bb on my break at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956667


Nice bag and yummy food!


----------



## Vevy

merekat703 said:


> botd


Love the bubble gum pink of the bandeau


----------



## l.ch.

EmmJay said:


> It’s been awhile since my last post. Happy New Year from Hawaii with my WT bumbag.
> 
> View attachment 4955420


Thank you for this beautiful picture!


----------



## Venus_Rising

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4956530
> 
> Wonderful Wednesday to all ❤


oh wow! what's that rainbow chain and the pink cylinder its attached to? The chain is so cute!


----------



## l.ch.

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, it's  a mixed mono kind of day!
> View attachment 4955332


Love your Fendi!


----------



## l.ch.

fyn72 said:


> Botd Georges bb on my break at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956667


I really like this bag... I don’t think it’s available anymore though


----------



## m.g.s.c

My new purchase. Palm Springs mini with rodeo bandeau in pink


----------



## 23adeline

I actually only need this size to carry all my things


----------



## gwendo25

Sitting pretty with nowhere to go but the grocery store.

.


----------



## Vevy

23adeline said:


> I actually only need this size to carry all my things
> View attachment 4956964
> View attachment 4956965


Cute bag and your blouse is very nice too ❤


----------



## Vevy

gwendo25 said:


> Sitting pretty with nowhere to go but the grocery store.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957016
> View attachment 4957017


Gorgeous colors


----------



## Vevy

m.g.s.c said:


> My new purchase. Palm Springs mini with rodeo bandeau in pink
> View attachment 4956950


Super cute ❤


----------



## Vevy

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4956530
> 
> Wonderful Wednesday to all ❤


Love this picture, so colorful! ❤ I have the pink tumbler with bubbles too, it's beautiful


----------



## SakuraSakura

Happy school day!


----------



## travelbliss

fyn72 said:


> Botd Georges bb on my break at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956667



This is a bag I never tire of seeing !!


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4956530
> 
> Wonderful Wednesday to all ❤


Can't wait to see what else you have in mind for Valentines Day !!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Class is in session. Louis Vuitton 101...


----------



## m.g.s.c

Vevy said:


> Super cute ❤


Thank you!!


----------



## EmmJay

l.ch. said:


> Thank you for this beautiful picture!


Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

Felicie Empreinte Noir


----------



## bigverne28

EmmJay said:


> Felicie Empreinte Noir
> View attachment 4957532


Wow!


----------



## Vevy

EmmJay said:


> Felicie Empreinte Noir
> View attachment 4957532



Very nice bag and dress!


----------



## 23adeline

Vevy said:


> Cute bag and your blouse is very nice too ❤


Thanks dear! I bought this blouse in white colour first, like it so much that I bought another one in black 
There is a loop for the ribbon that I could put different bandeau


----------



## 23adeline

Since1854 Noe purse sitting patiently waiting for her turn to go out 




	

		
			
		

		
	
2 little beauties


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you, LVoelies! So happy we can share our love for LV and SB here. Happy Thursday to you both ❤

@Vevy
@travelbliss *Looking forward to your sweet Valentines Day posts too, my friend!

@EmmJay Wow Wow Wow! You’re killing it, EJ ❤ Absolutely fabulous!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy trinkets Thursday!


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you, LVoelies! So happy we can share our love for LV and SB here. Happy Thursday to you both ❤
> 
> @Vevy
> @travelbliss *Looking forward to your sweet Valentines Day posts too, my friend!
> 
> @EmmJay Wow Wow Wow! You’re killing it, EJ ❤ Absolutely fabulous!!


Thank you!


----------



## bfly

EmmJay said:


> Felicie Empreinte Noir
> View attachment 4957532



You always looks stunning. I enjoy seeing all your pictures here.


----------



## nesia69

EmmJay said:


> Felicie Empreinte Noir
> View attachment 4957532


great shot as always  Where did you get your dress from? It’s stunning.


----------



## bfly

Otw to LV to see the skittles alma.


----------



## KoalaXJ

It’s Friday!! : D


----------



## Starbux32

Sorority Founder's Day! Celebrating with my Alma!!


----------



## Alicja K

fyn72 said:


> Botd Georges bb on my break at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956667


One of my favourite pics here    this bag is just a perfection. Pitty that is discontinued


----------



## Aoifs

Got out of the house today and carried this bag for the first time. The lady serving me in my local cafe complimented it very enthusiastically


----------



## bfly

When picking up my alma skittles with my psm.


----------



## KoalaXJ

bfly said:


> When picking up my alma skittles with my psm.
> 
> View attachment 4958590
> View attachment 4958592


Which color did you get??


----------



## bfly

Jessihsia said:


> Which color did you get??



Yellow.


----------



## KoalaXJ

bfly said:


> Yellow.


Congrats!! Such a happy color!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Fantastic pic as always!!!  Thanks for such a sweet eye candy hun!


YW my pastel friend! Happy FriYay 


Venus_Rising said:


> oh wow! what's that rainbow chain and the pink cylinder its attached to? The chain is so cute!


TY! It’s a Starbucks tumbler 


bfly said:


> When picking up my alma skittles with my psm.
> 
> View attachment 4958590
> View attachment 4958592


So happy to be your Skittles twin now! Yellow Lvoers for life


----------



## fyn72

Alicja K said:


> One of my favourite pics here    this bag is just a perfection. Pitty that is discontinued


Aww thank you so much! Yes it’s a pity! I love it


----------



## fyn72

While out at Pacific Fair Gold Coast shopping, including the LV store


----------



## goodatlife

Just got my SINCE 1854 VICTORINE WALLET in beautiful blue jacquard


----------



## balen.girl

Playing around with non LV bag and LV SLG..


----------



## Loulou1234

23adeline said:


> I actually only need this size to carry all my things
> View attachment 4956964
> View attachment 4956965


I have been MIA the last few months because I had a baby, what is the name of this? I assume it is sold out...


----------



## bfly

Jessihsia said:


> Congrats!! Such a happy color!!



Thank you. It is indeed.


----------



## 23adeline

Miss Bella is going out today


----------



## 23adeline

Loulou1234 said:


> I have been MIA the last few months because I had a baby, what is the name of this? I assume it is sold out...



It’s Pochette Accessoires of LVxUF line, just launched on January 1st.
There are still plenty of stocks in my country .
It comes with the normal PA short strap and an adjustable shoulder strap


----------



## 23adeline

[QUOTESo happy to be your Skittles twin now! Yellow Lvoers for life 
[/QUOTE]
Don’t forget to count me in


----------



## Iamminda

I really like this bag -- and your SLGs of course 



balen.girl said:


> Playing around with non LV bag and LV SLG..
> View attachment 4959027
> 
> View attachment 4959032


----------



## bfly

23adeline said:


> [QUOTESo happy to be your Skittles twin now! Yellow Lvoers for life


Don’t forget to count me in 
[/QUOTE]

Yayyy another yellow Lvoers


----------



## Melli12

My new Rivoli PM at my home  I attached my monogram strap for winter and freezing temperature


----------



## sassification

Going nearby for a meal at my relative's place.. This is my new grab and go! Fits all i need


----------



## Loulou1234

23adeline said:


> It’s Pochette Accessoires of LVxUF line, just launched on January 1st.
> There are still plenty of stocks in my country .
> It comes with the normal PA short strap and an adjustable shoulder strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959234


Thank you! I love it.


----------



## gwendo25

Snowy day today, will stay in and cozy up with my Flower tote.


----------



## balen.girl

Iamminda said:


> I really like this bag -- and your SLGs of course


Thank you Minda.


----------



## Swathi

goodatlife said:


> Just got my SINCE 1854 VICTORINE WALLET in beautiful blue jacquard


this wallet is on wish list. Is the uncoated canvas too fragile in person?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Saturday all ❤ Picked up my Skittles Alma last night. Love it!



Cheers lemon twins  @23adeline @bfly


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Saturday all ❤ Picked up my Skittles Alma last night. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 4959721
> 
> Cheers lemon twins  @23adeline @bfly



Congratulations !!!  The color looks fabulous...Is it what you expected ???  Any chance you saw the blue version ?  If so, how would you describe the shade ?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

travelbliss said:


> Congratulations !!!  The color looks fabulous...Is it what you expected ???  Any chance you saw the blue version ?  If so, how would you describe the shade ?


Thanks TB! Yes, after all the IG stalking I expected some shade of highlighter yellow. I was ok with it as long as it wasn’t leaning too much to lime green  My store didn’t have the blue but my girlfriend bought one and she said this pic was most accurate: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here’s a comparison next to my yellow one. I think it’s really beautiful. Canada has sold out online and hopefully more stock will come in!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I’m saving my Alma’s unboxing so I’m going to enjoy while I share it’s eye candy here 




Lighting’s not the best in these shots but it’s very bright and beautiful in person ❤


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Saturday all ❤ Picked up my Skittles Alma last night. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 4959721
> 
> Cheers lemon twins  @23adeline @bfly



Cheers


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I’m saving my Alma’s unboxing so I’m going to enjoy while I share it’s eye candy here
> View attachment 4960165
> View attachment 4960164
> View attachment 4960163
> 
> Lighting’s not the best in these shots but it’s very bright and beautiful in person ❤



I haven’t unboxing mine either lol.
Did you get any of the card holder? I almost getting the same yellow color but chose the pink one instead.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bfly said:


> I haven’t unboxing mine either lol.
> Did you get any of the card holder? I almost getting the same yellow color but chose the pink one instead.
> 
> View attachment 4960382


Well, this might give away my BDay surprise but these are possible add ons 




BTW come share all your pics in our new Skittles club  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/skittles-collection-2021-club.1038929/#post-34283364


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Well, this might give away my BDay surprise but these are possible add ons
> View attachment 4960465
> View attachment 4960463
> 
> 
> BTW come share all your pics in our new Skittles club  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/skittles-collection-2021-club.1038929/#post-34283364



That will be fun and lovely add ons.


----------



## SakuraSakura

At the bank...


----------



## EmmJay

bfly said:


> You always looks stunning. I enjoy seeing all your pictures here.


 Thank you!



nesia69 said:


> nesia69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> great shot as always  Where did you get your dress from? It’s stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> Dress is HM and I added the tie at my waist.
Click to expand...


----------



## EBONEY JOHNSON

I really didn't think that I would love the Palm Springs Mini as much as I do.


----------



## fyn72

Finally after 2 times postponed due to 3 day lockdown then bad weather my daughter got to have her baby shower


----------



## Tropezienne

fyn72 said:


> Finally after 2 times postponed due to 3 day lockdown then bad weather my daughter got to have her baby shower
> View attachment 4961311
> View attachment 4961312
> View attachment 4961315


How beautiful! Congrats. What a special place!


----------



## 23adeline

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Saturday all ❤ Picked up my Skittles Alma last night. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 4959721
> 
> Cheers lemon twins  @23adeline @bfly


Congrats!!!! Nice colour
I’m still waiting patiently for mine to be delivered, we have MCO 2.0 here, all LV stores are closed , that’s why I bought from their e-commerce.


----------



## 23adeline

Busy Monday accompanied by my EPI + Reverse Mono Twist MM .
And coming to TPF makes me happy and relax


----------



## 23adeline

My crazy purchase unboxing last Saturday 
Giant Mono Cannes ( the rice cooker)


----------



## AKimSunny

Currently obsessed with my rose pâle Alma bb


----------



## EveyB

AKimSunny said:


> Currently obsessed with my rose pâle Alma bb
> 
> View attachment 4961532


Such a beauty!   And such an uplifting picture with the flowers!


----------



## nesia69

Going out for the first time with my GO Felicie


----------



## Alicja K

nesia69 said:


> Going out for the first time with my GO Felicie
> View attachment 4961662
> View attachment 4961663


I have this beauty  and can't wait to take her out. Have to wait because we are in level 5 lockdown and it's quite cold here so still wearing puff jackets


----------



## Tropezienne

23adeline said:


> Busy Monday accompanied by my EPI + Reverse Mono Twist MM .
> And coming to TPF makes me happy and relax
> View attachment 4961429


Beautiful


----------



## Starbux32

Finally, able to actually post the bag!!!


----------



## Starbux32

Once again, a double post! Guess, the bag is still trying to makeup for the other posts that didn't show up, lol!


----------



## ILOVENOVA

First time use card holder to Spring Creek BBQ.


----------



## nesia69

Alicja K said:


> I have this beauty  and can't wait to take her out. Have to wait because we are in level 5 lockdown and it's quite cold here so still wearing puff jackets


Congrats! It’s really pretty bag. We are in lockdown too but I had to go for a grocery shopping.
P.S. My mom’s name is also Alicja


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Beautiful Alma’s, LVoelies!
@AKimSunny @Starbux32

Happy new week all. A yummy shoutout to @Bumbles for this perfect comparison


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful Alma’s, LVoelies!
> @AKimSunny @Starbux32
> 
> Happy new week all. A yummy shoutout to @Bumbles for this perfect comparison
> View attachment 4961872


 Thank you!!!


----------



## bigverne28

AKimSunny said:


> Currently obsessed with my rose pâle Alma bb
> 
> View attachment 4961532


Love this pic!  She’s all the more special given what you went through


----------



## EmmJay

Vertical Trunk Pochette


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

23adeline said:


> Congrats!!!! Nice colour
> I’m still waiting patiently for mine to be delivered, we have MCO 2.0 here, all LV stores are closed , that’s why I bought from their e-commerce.


TY! Can’t wait to see your reveal in our clubhouse. I’m going to enjoy seeing your and @bfly lemon Alma’s in action while I wait for my Birthday


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> My crazy purchase unboxing last Saturday
> Giant Mono Cannes ( the rice cooker)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961436
> View attachment 4961437
> View attachment 4961438


I love the Cannes and especially in this print. I missed it too when it came out, but you’re so lucky to have found one brand new. Congrats! And lol to the rice cooker!  The most expensive rice cooker ever I bet!


----------



## Bumbles

Starbux32 said:


> Finally, able to actually post the bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961724
> View attachment 4961724


Gorgeous! Bag and charm!!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful Alma’s, LVoelies!
> @AKimSunny @Starbux32
> 
> Happy new week all. A yummy shoutout to @Bumbles for this perfect comparison
> View attachment 4961872


Thanks MB!! Yes how yummy and dreamy right? I absolutely love Reece and reverse mono!!! My fav!! Or should I say, our fav!! Am really looking forward to your bday reveal in March as well. You are definitely so good and controlled! Can’t wait to see it!!!


----------



## Alicja K

nesia69 said:


> Congrats! It’s really pretty bag. We are in lockdown too but I had to go for a grocery shopping.
> P.S. My mom’s name is also Alicja


Say hi to your mom


----------



## balen.girl




----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> I love the Cannes and especially in this print. I missed it too when it came out, but you’re so lucky to have found one brand new. Congrats! And lol to the rice cooker!  The most expensive rice cooker ever I bet!


The most expensive rice cooker that couldn’t be used to cook rice 
The EPI silver metallic Cannes looks like rice cooker the most


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Busy Monday accompanied by my EPI + Reverse Mono Twist MM .
> And coming to TPF makes me happy and relax
> View attachment 4961429




What is the name of this beautiful bag ????  OMG...so gorgeous,  LVoe this !!


----------



## fyn72

At work, on my break with the Smooshy Mahina


----------



## Venessa84

Picked up dinner with this little cutie.


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> What is the name of this beautiful bag ????  OMG...so gorgeous,  LVoe this !!


Thanks dear! 
Actually it is the EPI Twist MM with removable shoulder strap. The shoulder strap only can be adjusted to 2 different length , I’m sure you know, the button type. The longest is too long for me , so I used my reverse mono strap from other bag, and added the reverse mono keybell just for fun & decoration


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> At work, on my break with the Smooshy Mahina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962274


Wow you still have your Mahina! I had  returned mine due to glazing melting problem .


----------



## Vevy

fyn72 said:


> Finally after 2 times postponed due to 3 day lockdown then bad weather my daughter got to have her baby shower
> View attachment 4961311
> View attachment 4961312
> View attachment 4961315


Congrats! Everything looks beautiful!


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> Wow you still have your Mahina! I had  returned mine due to glazing melting problem .


Yes! No return offered for me though, I had to pay for new handles!


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> Yes! No return offered for me though, I had to pay for new handles!


Oh dear! That’s so unfair , glazing melting is their quality problem , how could they charged you?


----------



## 23adeline

I’m using a luggage bag to work today 


Group photo taken last night


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> I’m using a luggage bag to work today
> View attachment 4962449
> 
> Group photo taken last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962465


@23adeline you have the best bags!  You have all or most of the LV bags! Your collection is amazing and I would love to see all of it in its glory! They are all beautiful especially this luggage bb. So pretty with the tri colours! Wish I had gotten this one. And that giant mono reverse Cannes too! That one is amazing! Thanks for sharing your amazing collection with us all the time! Great eye candy! By the way, is that noe purse ‘somewhat useful’? lol it is so cute and I was wondering what can fit in there and if it’s worth getting.


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> Oh dear! That’s so unfair , glazing melting is their quality problem , how could they charged you?


It wasn’t from the declared glazing years, 2010 it was made. Wasn’t melted but was splitting near the handles and they said wear and year. My speedy from 2014 went sticky and they replaced handles and strap free.


----------



## chocolateolive

Painted pochette metis ✌️


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> It wasn’t from the declared glazing years, 2010 it was made. Wasn’t melted but was splitting near the handles and they said wear and year. My speedy from 2014 went sticky and they replaced handles and strap free.


I see, now that the handles were replaced, you can use the bag for many years more


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> @23adeline you have the best bags!  You have all or most of the LV bags! Your collection is amazing and I would love to see all of it in its glory! They are all beautiful especially this luggage bb. So pretty with the tri colours! Wish I had gotten this one. And that giant mono reverse Cannes too! That one is amazing! Thanks for sharing your amazing collection with us all the time! Great eye candy! By the way, is that noe purse ‘somewhat useful’? lol it is so cute and I was wondering what can fit in there and if it’s worth getting.


When I bought the Noe Purse, my intention was to get a small bag from Since 1854, as I don’t want any big bag that made of jacquard. It was not easy to get , but my superb CS managed to get one for me . It can fit a few card holders, can even fit in my iphone but it would look elongated . It definitely fit more than petite sac plat


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> When I bought the Noe Purse, my intention was to get a small bag from Since 1854, as I don’t want any big bag that made of jacquard. It was not easy to get , but my superb CS managed to get one for me . It can fit a few card holders, can even fit in my iphone but it would look elongated . It definitely fit more than petite sac plat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962529
> View attachment 4962530


That’s good to know


----------



## ellena.

After buying a few SLG’s I’m now looking for a bag! I bought the nano speedy but returned as it was too small but love the shape and cross body so I’m now thinking about a speedy 25. 

I’d love a speedy b 25 but that’s out of my price range I was wondering if anyone has got the speedy 25 and just added a strap to the handles but how does it look/sit? Any pics you have would be great I couldn’t find a relevant thread x


----------



## snibor

ellena. said:


> After buying a few SLG’s I’m now looking for a bag! I bought the nano speedy but returned as it was too small but love the shape and cross body so I’m now thinking about a speedy 25.
> 
> I’d love a speedy b 25 but that’s out of my price range I was wondering if anyone has got the speedy 25 and just added a strap to the handles but how does it look/sit? Any pics you have would be great I couldn’t find a relevant thread x


In the old days that’s exactly what we did.  We just added straps to the speedy (either crossbody or shoulder). I have an old speedy 25 azur I occasionally use with a shoulder strap (not crossbody) I had made by mcraft (it was made for a different bag).
edit..if you do a search there are photos. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/classic-speedy-with-strap-isnt-that-bad.1036356/


----------



## mlitmo

ellena. said:


> After buying a few SLG’s I’m now looking for a bag! I bought the nano speedy but returned as it was too small but love the shape and cross body so I’m now thinking about a speedy 25.
> 
> I’d love a speedy b 25 but that’s out of my price range I was wondering if anyone has got the speedy 25 and just added a strap to the handles but how does it look/sit? Any pics you have would be great I couldn’t find a relevant thread x


I did this with my 30 awhile ago and it was totally fine.


----------



## ellena.

mlitmo said:


> I did this with my 30 awhile ago and it was totally fine.


Thank you! I will more than likely use it as a crossbody but I can’t justify the extra £300 for the strap x


----------



## ellena.

Thank you so much! 



snibor said:


> In the old days that’s exactly what we did.  We just added straps to the speedy (either crossbody or shoulder). I have an old speedy 25 azur I occasionally use with a shoulder strap (not crossbody) I had made by mcraft (it was made for a different bag).
> edit..if you do a search there are photos. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/classic-speedy-with-strap-isnt-that-bad.1036356/


----------



## 23adeline

Spring Street Champaign at work today


----------



## Purselover86

Cattyyellow said:


> On my way out with my most used bag..Cluny bb in Epi.
> 
> I think I’ve cycled through all my bags the last couple of weeks. The only ones I haven’t used are my spring /summer bags (George’s bb in cream and Epi Alma’s in ivory and rose ballerine). And my cluny bb in mono (I’m waiting to use it in case they come out with the cream strap again). And I haven’t used my mono mini Deauville yet.
> 
> This thread really helped me make sure to use all of them as I’m trying to decide if I need to let go of a few.
> 
> View attachment 4882047


Love this so want to get one


----------



## gwendo25

Va va Vavin PM today.


----------



## KoalaXJ

I found an umbrella that’s small enough to fit in my Nano speedy


----------



## DrTootr

My latest LV Pocket Organiser to add to my SLG collection, from the new men's launch, I was lucky to grab one yesterday. I know this collection may not be everyones cup of tea but I thought this piece was fun and will share it with the hubby ...maybe 




And just incase anyone is curious about this or wants to grab one too, here's the link below to my YouTube unboxing and review video that I just put up x


----------



## Bags_4_life

fyn72 said:


> Finally after 2 times postponed due to 3 day lockdown then bad weather my daughter got to have her baby shower
> View attachment 4961311
> View attachment 4961312
> View attachment 4961315


Aww looks lovely Fyn, congrats - another grandbaby on the way!


----------



## Cattyyellow

Purselover86 said:


> Love this so want to get one


It is one of my most used bags


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

DrTootr said:


> My latest LV Pocket Organiser to add to my SLG collection, from the new men's launch, I was lucky to grab one yesterday. I know this collection may not be everyones cup of tea but I thought this piece was fun and will share it with the hubby ...maybe
> 
> View attachment 4963750
> 
> 
> And just incase anyone is curious about this or wants to grab one too, here's the link below to my YouTube unboxing and review video that I just put up x



Very cool. Congrats Donna


----------



## MeepMeep67

My once-a-week outing to the bank and to get puppy treats with Noe pouch


----------



## travelbliss

Jessihsia said:


> I found an umbrella that’s small enough to fit in my Nano speedy
> View attachment 4963713
> View attachment 4963715



I've search for a mini umbrella, but nothing _that_ tiny !! Is it a "totes" brand ??


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Thanks dear!
> Actually it is the EPI Twist MM with removable shoulder strap. The shoulder strap only can be adjusted to 2 different length , I’m sure you know, the button type. The longest is too long for me , so I used my reverse mono strap from other bag, and added the reverse mono keybell just for fun & decoration



You are truly the Queen of changing the look of a bag by switching your accessories !!


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> You are truly the Queen of changing the look of a bag by switching your accessories !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964373


----------



## 23adeline

My Spring Street has the same color as the Aluminium Composite Panel of my new house, champagne silver


----------



## 23adeline

This side of GO Toiletry 26 matches this City Steamer mini more


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing my Alma BB and Since 1854 bandeau 








Just for fun  the pink colour on the strap is similar to this City Steamer Mini


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

23adeline said:


> Unboxing my Alma BB and Since 1854 bandeau
> View attachment 4964518
> View attachment 4964519
> View attachment 4964520
> View attachment 4964521
> View attachment 4964525
> 
> View attachment 4964522
> 
> Just for fun  the pink colour on the strap is similar to this City Steamer Mini
> View attachment 4964523
> View attachment 4964524


Love it! What a beautiful yellow injection to your LV collection  Can’t wait to see more colourful combos ❤️


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I was playing with this bandeau last night, really love its versatility for 2 looks in 1. Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## KoalaXJ

travelbliss said:


> I've search for a mini umbrella, but nothing _that_ tiny !! Is it a "totes" brand ??


Yes it is! I found it at TJmax for $10! Thought it would be easy to carry in purses since its very small and light weight. Then I went home and found out it also fits in the nano speedy. I was in shock lol.


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Unboxing my Alma BB and Since 1854 bandeau
> View attachment 4964518
> View attachment 4964519
> View attachment 4964520
> View attachment 4964521
> View attachment 4964525
> 
> View attachment 4964522
> 
> Just for fun  the pink colour on the strap is similar to this City Steamer Mini
> View attachment 4964523
> View attachment 4964524


Love the colours!   So happy and vibrant! Can’t wait to see more action pics of your colourful beauties.


----------



## hers4eva

yum so stunnimg  



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I was playing with this bandeau last night, really love its versatility for 2 looks in 1. Happy Thursday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964572
> 
> View attachment 4964571


----------



## Loriad

Jessihsia said:


> Yes it is! I found it at TJmax for $10! Thought it would be easy to carry in purses since its very small and light weight. Then I went home and found out it also fits in the nano speedy. I was in shock lol.


I have the same one for travel and it fits in a pocket of everything! Also TJ Maxx!


----------



## mlitmo

Guys i did it! Finally caved and got the star trail boots! They are amazing and so comfortable.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

hers4eva said:


> yum so stunnimg


Thanks hun ❤ Hope you and your furry friend are doing well this January!
________________________________

I couldn’t take it anymore, seeing all the lovely Skittle unboxings lol, I had to allow myself just 1 peek of this Bday gift. The description of a highlighter yellow was spot on  Can’t wait for my LV goodies in March!


----------



## 23adeline

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks hun ❤ Hope you and your furry friend are doing well this January!
> ________________________________
> 
> I couldn’t take it anymore, seeing all the lovely Skittle unboxings lol, I had to allow myself just 1 peek of this Bday gift. The description of a highlighter yellow was spot on  Can’t wait for my LV goodies in March!
> View attachment 4965361


Come on JUST USE IT first 
Maybe you would get another birthday gift in March


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

23adeline said:


> Come on JUST USE IT first
> Maybe you would get another birthday gift in March


TPF enabling at it’s best lol. TY my lemon twin


----------



## 23adeline

I’m using mine today 
	

		
			
		

		
	




My only 2 yellow LV bags at the moment 
W Tote pistachio & Alma BB Jaune Cedrat




I returned this yellow denim speedy last year, due to glazing issue and the denim cloth turned yellowish


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing one more item just now, Onthego PM   


I bought this bicolor beige after discussing with my 2 CA’s
	

		
			
		

		
	






It is slightly bigger than Alma BB


----------



## bfly

gwendo25 said:


> Va va Vavin PM today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963561
> View attachment 4963562



The more I see this bag the more I want it. Will put it on wishlist for sure. The gold strap makes it as a dressier bag which I don’t have yet from LV for my collection. Thanks for sharing the picture @gwendo25.


----------



## bfly

mlitmo said:


> Guys i did it! Finally caved and got the star trail boots! They are amazing and so comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 4965358



You look so fabulous.


----------



## Prettyinblush

Dentist visit on a chilly but beautiful day in the UK with my sidekick


----------



## Vevy

Firstfullsteps said:


> oh this is pretty dear! congrats on your purchase. would you mind doing a "what it fits" post please? i've also laid eyes on this piece but not able to get to a store to try it on



@Firstfullsteps 

Hello!  Finally I can post some pics of what I can fit inside my New Chain bag. It actually fits a lot. She's a beautiful, small big girl. I love carrying her around 

1. Zippy Compact Wallet
2. Zippy Coin Purse (which I use for credit and loyalty cards)
3. Key Pouch
4. Cosmetic Pouch (Mine contains a 3.4 oz bottle of perfume, powder box, powder brush, and lip gloss. You can fit more items, such as a small bottle of hand sanitizer, eye shadow, lip balm, a pack of tissues, etc.) 
5. Cell phone. I put mine inside the zipped pocket.

There is also a flat pocket behind the zipped pocket and an outside flat pocket. These are very spacious. In addition to the items in the pictures I can also fit a pair of sunglasses, eye glasses or both.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Rockysmom

My new sneakers


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

I love this bag! So classy, so comfy and soooo beautiful


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks hun ❤ Hope you and your furry friend are doing well this January!
> ________________________________
> 
> I couldn’t take it anymore, seeing all the lovely Skittle unboxings lol, I had to allow myself just 1 peek of this Bday gift. The description of a highlighter yellow was spot on  Can’t wait for my LV goodies in March!
> View attachment 4965361


She’s really a beauty, hun! Congratulations!!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Felicie Empreinte Noir
> View attachment 4957532


Beautiful bag, and lovin that hat!!!


----------



## cheidel

AKimSunny said:


> Currently obsessed with my rose pâle Alma bb
> 
> View attachment 4961532


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> Unboxing one more item just now, Onthego PM
> View attachment 4965651
> 
> I bought this bicolor beige after discussing with my 2 CA’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965650
> View attachment 4965652
> View attachment 4965653
> View attachment 4965654
> 
> It is slightly bigger than Alma BB


Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

Rockysmom said:


> My new sneakers


Lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## 23adeline

cheidel said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!


Thanks dear


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> She’s really a beauty, hun! Congratulations!!!


Thank you so much, MM! Have you seen the dreamy seasonal print this year? It'll be fun to twin with you on more ombré colorway, my Escale friend 




@CrazyCool01


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Vevy said:


> @Firstfullsteps
> 
> Hello!  Finally I can post some pics of what I can fit inside my New Chain bag. It actually fits a lot. She's a beautiful, small big girl. I love carrying her around
> 
> 1. Zippy Compact Wallet
> 2. Zippy Coin Purse (which I use for credit and loyalty cards)
> 3. Key Pouch
> 4. Cosmetic Pouch (Mine contains a 3.4 oz bottle of perfume, powder box, powder brush, and lip gloss. You can fit more items, such as a small bottle of hand sanitizer, eye shadow, lip balm, a pack of tissues, etc.)
> 5. Cell phone. I put mine inside the zipped pocket.
> 
> There is also a flat pocket behind the zipped pocket and an outside flat pocket. These are very spacious. In addition to the items in the pictures I can also fit a pair of sunglasses, eye glasses or both.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966161
> View attachment 4966162
> View attachment 4966163
> View attachment 4966166
> View attachment 4966167



thank you dear for the detailed photos. the capacity of this bag is amazing!


----------



## 23adeline

Using Alma BB strap on Neonoe BB and wearing Since1854 bandeau for the first time


----------



## 23adeline

I haven’t had a chance to wear these sneakers out yet, just changed the shoe lace to elastic lace and wore them in my gym room for fun


----------



## babygirlloveLV

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you so much, MM! Have you seen the dreamy seasonal print this year? It'll be fun to twin with you on more ombré colorway, my Escale friend
> View attachment 4966576
> View attachment 4966575
> View attachment 4966577
> 
> @CrazyCool01


WOW    the pink one.


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you so much, MM! Have you seen the dreamy seasonal print this year? It'll be fun to twin with you on more ombré colorway, my Escale friend
> View attachment 4966576
> View attachment 4966575
> View attachment 4966577
> 
> @CrazyCool01


Wouah!!! Very sunny collection!


----------



## EveyB

Vevy said:


> @Firstfullsteps
> 
> Hello!  Finally I can post some pics of what I can fit inside my New Chain bag. It actually fits a lot. She's a beautiful, small big girl. I love carrying her around
> 
> 1. Zippy Compact Wallet
> 2. Zippy Coin Purse (which I use for credit and loyalty cards)
> 3. Key Pouch
> 4. Cosmetic Pouch (Mine contains a 3.4 oz bottle of perfume, powder box, powder brush, and lip gloss. You can fit more items, such as a small bottle of hand sanitizer, eye shadow, lip balm, a pack of tissues, etc.)
> 5. Cell phone. I put mine inside the zipped pocket.
> 
> There is also a flat pocket behind the zipped pocket and an outside flat pocket. These are very spacious. In addition to the items in the pictures I can also fit a pair of sunglasses, eye glasses or both.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966161
> View attachment 4966162
> View attachment 4966163
> View attachment 4966166
> View attachment 4966167


Wow this really holds a lot! Thank you for sharing all the detailed pics


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you so much, MM! Have you seen the dreamy seasonal print this year? It'll be fun to twin with you on more ombré colorway, my Escale friend
> View attachment 4966576
> View attachment 4966575
> View attachment 4966577
> 
> @CrazyCool01


Oh thanks hun!  Yes, I have seen the pics of the new collection and I’ve fallen in love with it!  Don’t even know which colorway I prefer - guess I would love to have a bag in each! Have already asked my SA last week to keep me posted on this collection and it’s preorder  And have already started to save money, as I am planning to get at least one NF and all the matching SLGs to go with it  
Would love to be twins on this dreamy summer collection with you!


----------



## KoalaXJ

Happy Saturday


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Going for a walk with my DIY multi-Felicie


----------



## Dkay6

Excited for February

my neonoe with the ultimate monogram light pink bb bandeau


----------



## debsmith

NF Pouch...perfect date night bag!


----------



## fyn72

Went out for the usual Saturday morning errands, MPA today


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you so much, MM! Have you seen the dreamy seasonal print this year? It'll be fun to twin with you on more ombré colorway, my Escale friend
> View attachment 4966576
> View attachment 4966575
> View attachment 4966577
> 
> @CrazyCool01



Ohhh I love that pink ombre NF.
Will they come more in slgs?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bfly said:


> Ohhh I love that pink ombre NF.
> Will they come more in slgs?


We’re still waiting on that list


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> We’re still waiting on that list



Oh man, I need to start saving again


----------



## M_Butterfly

fyn72 said:


> Went out for the usual Saturday morning errands, MPA today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967425
> View attachment 4967426


Loving the LV and the ring is to die for!!


----------



## Vevy

Firstfullsteps said:


> thank you dear for the detailed photos. the capacity of this bag is amazing!


@Firstfullsteps
You're welcome! It is!  It does hold a lot!


----------



## italianlolita

This place looks like magic. It looks so serene and peaceful. I love the table, pillows, blankets, and everything about this pic. 





fyn72 said:


> Finally after 2 times postponed due to 3 day lockdown then bad weather my daughter got to have her baby shower
> View attachment 4961311
> View attachment 4961312
> View attachment 4961315


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Sunday all. Just visited my adorable nephew. Look what he made for me


----------



## Tropezienne

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday all. Just visited my adorable nephew. Look what he made for me
> View attachment 4968267


This is a mask we should be very proud to wear! It’s adorable (and the Vanity too!)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Tropezienne said:


> This is a mask we should be very proud to wear! It’s adorable (and the Vanity too!)


TY & happy Sunday


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday all. Just visited my adorable nephew. Look what he made for me
> View attachment 4968267


Adorable


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday all. Just visited my adorable nephew. Look what he made for me
> View attachment 4968267


Truly adorable! 
And the vanity is gorgeous!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Sunday!!


----------



## Vevy

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday all. Just visited my adorable nephew. Look what he made for me
> View attachment 4968267



So cute, I love it


----------



## Vevy

Jessihsia said:


> Happy Saturday
> View attachment 4967127



Very nice Vanity and I love that Candy in the background!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday all. Just visited my adorable nephew. Look what he made for me
> View attachment 4968267



So cute .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you LVoelies     
@Starbux32 @EveyB @Vevy @Iamminda


----------



## yayaisnan

My new nano noe


----------



## 23adeline

I think they look cute together 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Galet colour of lining and another side of shoulder strap matches the round coin purse 
	

		
			
		

		
	



group photo of these beauties before they going back to dust bags


----------



## Purrsey




----------



## 23adeline

Onthego PM officially going out to work today 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I purposely changed to the Victorine wallet, but my things are still only occupying less than half of the bag. So this PM size is more than enough for me.


----------



## Loriad

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday all. Just visited my adorable nephew. Look what he made for me
> View attachment 4968267


That is precious! Awww!


----------



## Mapoon

23adeline said:


> Went to LV after work yesterday to exchange the Damier Trio to this Infini Studio Messenger. It’s super light weight as a leather bag .
> Nice Chinese New Year packaging that my CA just received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952539
> View attachment 4952542
> 
> 
> At the same time, exchange my GO Vanity Noir that I bought online and has a little defect , to a new perfect one that my CA ordered for me .
> The defect is on handle , P of Paris was not properly stamped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952543
> 
> Vanity PM party
> View attachment 4952559
> 
> Since 1854 Vanity PM is sturdier than canvas Vanity and looks vintage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952557
> 
> Empreinte Vanity , the adjustable shoulder strap is short, this is the max setting and it’s still short for me, I’m 5’7”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952556
> 
> Toiletry Since 1854, it looks smaller than GO Toiletry 26, but I’m not sure it’s due to the pattern or it’s really smaller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952548
> View attachment 4952550
> 
> I like this Mini Twist, but it’s too expensive for such a small bag ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952562
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952566
> View attachment 4952567
> 
> Twist MM
> View attachment 4952570


I actually think the 1854 vanity looks good on you..esp with the attire combo you have...


----------



## 23adeline

Mapoon said:


> I actually think the 1854 vanity looks good on you..esp with the attire combo you have...


Thanks dear!
I was about to buy it, but I changed my mind after I saw the Since1854 Capucines mini. My CA ordered the Capucines mini for me but the piece that LV sent to the store is not perfect, so we are waiting for another piece .


----------



## Mapoon

23adeline said:


> Thanks dear!
> I was about to buy it, but I changed my mind after I saw the Since1854 Capucines mini. My CA ordered the Capucines mini for me but the piece that LV sent to the store is not perfect, so we are waiting for another piece .


I agree that the capucines mini is definitely better since you already have a vanity piece in your collection. Cannot wait for your reveal! I think the mini size is great!! the colour and pattern really makes it pop!


----------



## Mapoon

Jessihsia said:


> I found an umbrella that’s small enough to fit in my Nano speedy
> View attachment 4963713
> View attachment 4963715


@tashtashhh idea?


----------



## 23adeline

Mapoon said:


> I agree that the capucines mini is definitely better since you already have a vanity piece in your collection. Cannot wait for your reveal! I think the mini size is great!! the colour and pattern really makes it pop!


I have Capucines mini in my collection too but only one piece 
The main attraction to me is the Capucines are made of leather, and navy blue leather for the mini!
Below is picture that made me changed my mind, sent by my CA


----------



## fyn72

italianlolita said:


> This place looks like magic. It looks so serene and peaceful. I love the table, pillows, blankets, and everything about this pic.


Thank you! It was such a beautiful afternoon


----------



## balen.girl

Shopping time..!


----------



## yayaisnan

Asorabk


balen.girl said:


> Shopping time..!
> View attachment 4968984


Adorable what is this called??


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday all. Just visited my adorable nephew. Look what he made for me
> View attachment 4968267



How cute is that elephant.


----------



## bfly

First time using my alma skittles. Finally she sees the sun


----------



## balen.girl

yayaisnan said:


> Asorabk
> 
> Adorable what is this called??


This is Neverfull pouch from Game On collection..


----------



## Vevy

It's rainy today.  My daughter has asked me to borrow my Bloomsbury


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Loriad  @bfly TY LVoelies  My nephew is sweet and funny: he gave me my first gift of 8 cutout alphabet letters, then took them back to gift to his mommy. Happy this one is actually for me to keep lol

I’m thrilled to see your Skittles’ first outing today, B. It looks like sunlight does her good That pop of yellow looks stunning!

@Vevy Fun rain combo, V! Your daughter’s lucky to be spoiled with your beautiful LV’s ❤

Happy mono Monday, guys!


----------



## Vevy

@Vevy Fun rain combo, V! Your daughter’s lucky to be spoiled with your beautiful LV’s ❤

Happy mono Monday, guys!
[/QUOTE]
@MyBelongs to Louis
Thank you! Yes, she knows she will inherit them some day, so she's happy


----------



## scarlet555

23adeline said:


> I think they look cute together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968783
> 
> Galet colour of lining and another side of shoulder strap matches the round coin purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968782
> 
> group photo of these beauties before they going back to dust bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968784


so adorable


----------



## 23adeline

Emerald queen is going out today


----------



## Tropezienne

bfly said:


> First time using my alma skittles. Finally she sees the sun
> 
> View attachment 4969240
> View attachment 4969241


She *is* the sun


----------



## 23adeline

I’m going to use onthego PM again


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Had a little photoshoot with Ms. Pallas, while waiting for my appointment today


----------



## Sunshine mama

My silk square to keep me warmer.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Going for a walk with my DIY multi-Felicie
> View attachment 4967130


Such a pretty photo!


----------



## Antonia

Damier Knightsbridge


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sunshine mama said:


> My silk square to keep me warmer.
> View attachment 4971240


Beautiful and that Fendi strap wow !!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful and that Fendi strap wow !!!


Thank you!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a pretty photo!


Thank you so much hun!!


----------



## Alicja K

Antonia said:


> Damier Knightsbridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971256
> View attachment 4971257


It is such a lovely bag . Totally my style. Pity the LV is not going into their classy, old style bags. I am looking for a classic bag in DE but not much choice  Antonia can I ask you for extra photos inside the bag please?


----------



## Antonia

Alicja K said:


> It is such a lovely bag . Totally my style. Pity the LV is not going into their classy, old style bags. I am looking for a classic bag in DE but not much choice  Antonia can I ask you for extra photos inside the bag please?


Thank you!   I love this bag....it can actually fit a lot for a small bag because it opens wide.  Here is a picture.


----------



## Alicja K

Antonia said:


> Thank you!   I love this bag....it can actually fit a lot for a small bag because it opens wide.  Here is a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971360


Oh wow! Absolutely amazing!! Love it   soo jealous  sorry for so many questions but when this bag was introduced?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Like the PM strap on my mono Felicie - it’s just a carefree duo! 


It was perfect for today’s snow


----------



## Antonia

Alicja K said:


> Oh wow! Absolutely amazing!! Love it   soo jealous  sorry for so many questions but when this bag was introduced?


Thank you so much!!  I'm not sure of the actual time frame these were made but mine was made in Dec. '05 (date code VI1025) but I think it was around for a few years.  I never understood why they stopped making this bag because it's so amazing in person...lots of details to appreciate up close, like the LV stamping around the zipper.


----------



## sunnybrii

Sunshine mama said:


> My silk square to keep me warmer.
> View attachment 4971240


Love this!!!


----------



## sunnybrii

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Like the PM strap on my mono Felicie - it’s just a carefree duo!
> View attachment 4971372
> 
> It was perfect for today’s snow
> View attachment 4971374


 Yes, the PM strap looks perfect with the felicie & like u said, so carefree as well!


----------



## sunnybrii

Antonia said:


> Damier Knightsbridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971256
> View attachment 4971257


Beautiful & such a pretty bag!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

sunnybrii said:


> Yes, the PM strap looks perfect with the felicie & like u said, so carefree as well!


Thank you dear!


----------



## missconvy

Neverfull because it’s snowing and I need all the things.
Thinking about getting a neverfull in DA (is it spring yet???) and hubby wants to know if they have a ‘color discount’ since I already have one  if only


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Like the PM strap on my mono Felicie - it’s just a carefree duo!
> View attachment 4971372
> 
> It was perfect for today’s snow
> View attachment 4971374


 Another  cool() picture and lovely bag!!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

We’re learning today.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Another  cool() picture and lovely bag!!!


Thank you very much hun!! You are so sweet!


----------



## M_Butterfly

missconvy said:


> Neverfull because it’s snowing and I need all the things.
> Thinking about getting a neverfull in DA (is it spring yet???) and hubby wants to know if they have a ‘color discount’ since I already have one  if only


Do you find that the organizer add more weight to the NF?


----------



## Antonia

sunnybrii said:


> Beautiful & such a pretty bag!


Thank you!!


----------



## WinterBlossom89

City Steamer


----------



## m.g.s.c

I finally got this unicorn item!! My pochette collection is complete. I wish I got it before the price increase though.


----------



## missconvy

Hi there,
I weighed it empty for you. It weighs 7.2 ounces.
This is approximately the weight of a Kindle Paperwhite.
I don’t think it adds too much weight.
I have the 2mm version and they offer a 1.2mm version now which I imagine would weigh less. The middle compartment comes out also so that would reduce some weight.

I just love my Samorgas


----------



## missconvy

M_Butterfly said:


> Do you find that the organizer add more weight to the NF?





missconvy said:


> Hi there,
> I weighed it empty for you. It weighs 7.2 ounces.
> This is approximately the weight of a Kindle Paperwhite.
> I don’t think it adds too much weight.
> I have the 2mm version and they offer a 1.2mm version now which I imagine would weigh less. The middle compartment comes out also so that would reduce some weight.
> 
> I just love my Samorgas


----------



## 23adeline

Navy blue Vernis Alma BB and a new non-LV strap for my GO Toiletry 26


----------



## Mapoon

Sunshine mama said:


> My silk square to keep me warmer.
> View attachment 4971240


Very beautiful scarf


----------



## LV2

Pa DE & 12mm DE strap


----------



## TXLVlove

missconvy said:


> Hi there,
> I weighed it empty for you. It weighs 7.2 ounces.
> This is approximately the weight of a Kindle Paperwhite.
> I don’t think it adds too much weight.
> I have the 2mm version and they offer a 1.2mm version now which I imagine would weigh less. The middle compartment comes out also so that would reduce some weight.
> 
> I just love my Samorgas


I just ordered 4 Samorgas in 1.2mm weight!  I love them for my LV bags too!


----------



## missconvy

TXLVlove said:


> I just ordered 4 Samorgas in 1.2mm weight!  I love them for my LV bags too!


They’re so addicting. I just got an order but have more that I want to order haha.


----------



## M_Butterfly

Much appreciated


----------



## M_Butterfly

missconvy said:


> Hi there,
> I weighed it empty for you. It weighs 7.2 ounces.
> This is approximately the weight of a Kindle Paperwhite.
> I don’t think it adds too much weight.
> I have the 2mm version and they offer a 1.2mm version now which I imagine would weigh less. The middle compartment comes out also so that would reduce some weight.
> 
> I just love my Samorgas


Thanks


----------



## debsmith

Oldie but goodie...my 2007 MIF NF in mono.  Love the vintage quality on these older bags.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Speculation - patent leather gets sharper in colder weather.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My 2nd wishlist reveal for 2021: Art meets fashion perfectly in this Sprayground duffle I love the iconic Hokusai print so much and its vibrant colours are just stunning irl. So pleased. Happy Thursday all!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mapoon said:


> Very beautiful scarf


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4972343
> View attachment 4972527
> 
> My 2nd wishlist reveal for 2021: Art meets fashion perfectly in this Sprayground duffle I love the iconic Hokusai print so much and its vibrant colours are just stunning irl. So pleased. Happy Thursday all!


Great duffle!!! So unique and beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

debsmith said:


> Oldie but goodie...my 2007 MIF NF in mono.  Love the vintage quality on these older bags.
> 
> View attachment 4972345


Looking great as always!!!


----------



## EmmJay

Nano Keepall/Keepall XS


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Nano Keepall/Keepall XS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972651


So cute!     Contrasts!!!


----------



## Penelopepursula

Running errands with this beauty today.  Beaubourg.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Nano Keepall/Keepall XS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972651


Love your tiny keepall!!!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4972343
> View attachment 4972527
> 
> My 2nd wishlist reveal for 2021: Art meets fashion perfectly in this Sprayground duffle I love the iconic Hokusai print so much and its vibrant colours are just stunning irl. So pleased. Happy Thursday all!


What an amazing piece of art MB!! Congrats on your new addition and tick to your wish list. Well done


----------



## Bumbles

EmmJay said:


> Nano Keepall/Keepall XS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972651


Very trendy emmjay! Love it


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @Bumbles @DrTr @Sunshine mama


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Great duffle!!! So unique and beautiful!!!





Bumbles said:


> What an amazing piece of art MB!! Congrats on your new addition and tick to your wish list. Well done


TY my sweet friends! I’m happy my wishlist is complete for now (till ss21 collection in March) and that you like it too  Here’s an unedited shot to display its true colouring: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
The Great Wave off Kanazawa: camouflaged, edgy and modern


----------



## Collector84

23adeline said:


> Onthego PM officially going out to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968837
> View attachment 4968839
> 
> 
> I purposely changed to the Victorine wallet, but my things are still only occupying less than half of the bag. So this PM size is more than enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968838



Can this go cross-body?


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4972343
> View attachment 4972527
> 
> My 2nd wishlist reveal for 2021: Art meets fashion perfectly in this Sprayground duffle I love the iconic Hokusai print so much and its vibrant colours are just stunning irl. So pleased. Happy Thursday all!



Wow, what a gorgeous duffle!!  (I like this print too but never really knew the name of the artist before so thanks for that info).  It turned out so well — did LV do this custom artwork (sorry not familiar with the luggage line)?    Also, always love to see your beautiful Twist — such a special color


----------



## Vevy

SakuraSakura said:


> We’re learning today.


Love that pop of yellow!


----------



## Vevy

m.g.s.c said:


> I finally got this unicorn item!! My pochette collection is complete. I wish I got it before the price increase though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971802
> View attachment 4971803



Very pretty!


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> My silk square to keep me warmer.
> View attachment 4971240



Beautiful, love brown and fuchsia together!


----------



## Vevy

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY my sweet friends! I’m happy my wishlist is complete for now (till ss21 collection in March) and that you like it too  Here’s an unedited shot to display its true colouring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Wave off Kanazawa: camouflaged, edgy and modern



Very nice bag!


----------



## Vevy

debsmith said:


> Oldie but goodie...my 2007 MIF NF in mono.  Love the vintage quality on these older bags.
> 
> View attachment 4972345



Your boots are super cute, too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vevy said:


> Beautiful, love brown and fuchsia together!


Thank you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous duffle!!  (I like this print too but never really knew the name of the artist before so thanks for that info).  It turned out so well — did LV do this custom artwork (sorry not familiar with the luggage line)?    Also, always love to see your beautiful Twist — such a special color


TY sweet IM  I always wanted a custom Eclipse Keepall with this painted on (but it would have voided repairs) so I’m happy the streetwear brand Sprayground finally came out with this. It was a must buy since they included my fave khaki/camo tones too  TY for your Twist compliment as well > right back at you for your silver Epi beauty, my friend!


Vevy said:


> Very nice bag!


TY Vevy! Happy Thursday


----------



## 23adeline

I don’t know why I bring this big luggage bag to work 


I‘m going to leave this Escale cosmetic pouch in my car as a standby small bag , so that I could use it when I only need to bring my car key , hand sanitizer and phone.


----------



## 23adeline

EmmJay said:


> Nano Keepall/Keepall XS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972651


Modelling pictures please...
I‘m still waiting for mine and I’m dying to see modelling pics


----------



## Islandbreeze

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY my sweet friends! I’m happy my wishlist is complete for now (till ss21 collection in March) and that you like it too  Here’s an unedited shot to display its true colouring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Wave off Kanazawa: camouflaged, edgy and modern


Wow! This is gorgeous!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Islandbreeze said:


> Wow! This is gorgeous!


Thanks IB  Happy you like it!


----------



## Prettyinblush

First time out with this beauty


----------



## Bumbles

Prettyingblush said:


> First time out with this beauty
> View attachment 4973259


Very pretty


----------



## fyn72

First time out with Mahina Scala


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4972343
> View attachment 4972527
> 
> My 2nd wishlist reveal for 2021: Art meets fashion perfectly in this Sprayground duffle I love the iconic Hokusai print so much and its vibrant colours are just stunning irl. So pleased. Happy Thursday all!



This is gorgeous MB


----------



## bfly

fyn72 said:


> First time out with Mahina Scala
> View attachment 4973284



It’s so cute.


----------



## 19flowers

fyn72 said:


> First time out with Mahina Scala
> View attachment 4973284


thanks for the pic - such a cute bag - how did you like it on the first time out?


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> First time out with Mahina Scala
> View attachment 4973284


So cute! How do you like it???


----------



## M_Butterfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4972343
> View attachment 4972527
> 
> My 2nd wishlist reveal for 2021: Art meets fashion perfectly in this Sprayground duffle I love the iconic Hokusai print so much and its vibrant colours are just stunning irl. So pleased. Happy Thursday all!


These photos should come with a warning.  My jaw dropped to the floor   and needing someone to help me bring it back to its place.


----------



## M_Butterfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY my sweet friends! I’m happy my wishlist is complete for now (till ss21 collection in March) and that you like it too  Here’s an unedited shot to display its true colouring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Wave off Kanazawa: camouflaged, edgy and modern


Please go away.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY both! Happy you like it. LOL M_Butterfly, you’re way too funny! Got me rolling on the floor 
@bfly @M_Butterfly


----------



## WinterBlossom89

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY my sweet friends! I’m happy my wishlist is complete for now (till ss21 collection in March) and that you like it too  Here’s an unedited shot to display its true colouring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Wave off Kanazawa: camouflaged, edgy and modern


One word: WOW


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY @WinterBlossom89 

Take 2 upload of my pic w/out washed out colours. Thanks for letting me share, guys. Happy Friday!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Loving this pop of color!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Loving this pop of color!
> View attachment 4973662


Looks lovely!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Looks lovely!


Thank you hun!


----------



## fyn72

19flowers said:


> thanks for the pic - such a cute bag - how did you like it on the first time out?





Sunshine mama said:


> So cute! How do you like it???


Thanks!  It’s very cute, quite small but I don’t have anything like on on my collection. It fits my iPhone 8 Plus , my 6 key holder and Mahina coin purse which holds my cash, cards and coins. Also my lipstick and compact so really just holds the essentials. I have enough much bigger bags if o want to carry more so it’s nice to have a little cutie that’s pretty


----------



## Chanel923

My rainy day companion.  This beauty only gets action on rainy days but still love her.


----------



## debsmith

Sunshine mama said:


> Looking great as always!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## debsmith

Vevy said:


> Your boots are super cute, too!


Thank you!!


----------



## 23adeline

Can, but I find the original strap is too short for me to carry crossbody, and it’s a bit too big for crossbody


----------



## mdcx

EmmJay said:


> Nano Keepall/Keepall XS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972651


Oh my gah!!!! This is just the most precious thing! Congrats on this one, lovely.


----------



## mdcx

debsmith said:


> Oldie but goodie...my 2007 MIF NF in mono.  Love the vintage quality on these older bags.
> 
> View attachment 4972345


Lovely outfit, bag and home!


----------



## 23adeline

City steamer mini


----------



## Mapoon

Morning ladies! Happy Sat to you all!
I finally used my nano speedy today! It’s sooo cute and I really love it! It can definitely fit a lot! I only had tissues, hand sanitiser (in a pouch), reverse mon card holder, wipes and my iPhone 12 Pro and still have space to put more stuff. They were easy to take in and out as well!!  Here are some mod shots and I had ramen for lunch! Have a great weekend all!


----------



## 23adeline

Mapoon said:


> Morning ladies! Happy Sat to you all!
> I finally used my nano speedy today! It’s sooo cute and I really love it! It can definitely fit a lot! I only had tissues, hand sanitiser (in a pouch), reverse mon card holder, wipes and my iPhone 12 Pro and still have space to put more stuff. They were easy to take in and out as well!!  Here are some mod shots and I had ramen for lunch! Have a great weekend all!


Beautiful!


----------



## 23adeline

Just received these Red packets , first time LV sent them to me using courier service , because of MCO 2.0 and LV boutiques are not open  .
 No picture of cow, comes in cute trunk box this year


----------



## Mapoon

23adeline said:


> Just received these Red packets , first time LV sent them to me using courier service , because of MCO 2.0 and LV boutiques are not open  .
> No picture of cow, comes in cute trunk box this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974380
> View attachment 4974379
> View attachment 4974378


Would love to have them my SA say mainly for VIC but I ask him to save the gift tag and ribbon for me if he can..are they scented?


----------



## fyn72

Just a good grab and go to the hardware store today


----------



## Islandbreeze

23adeline said:


> City steamer mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974341


 Beautiful purse!


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> City steamer mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974341


This is one of my favourites in your collection. Such a beauty!


----------



## mdcx

23adeline said:


> Just received these Red packets , first time LV sent them to me using courier service , because of MCO 2.0 and LV boutiques are not open  .
> No picture of cow, comes in cute trunk box this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974380
> View attachment 4974379
> View attachment 4974378


So pretty, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BagLady14

BB


----------



## gwendo25

Sitting pretty and safe in lockdown mode with nowhere to go. Wondering which one I would wear if I could go out.....


----------



## DrTr

BagLady14 said:


> BB
> 
> View attachment 4974537


a patinaed beauty and a gorgeous view!


----------



## DrTr

gwendo25 said:


> Sitting pretty and safe in lockdown mode with nowhere to go. Wondering which one I would wear if I could go out.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974582
> View attachment 4974583


both are great!  Here’s to sometime in 2021 where all are safe and vaccinated and free to move around!  At least we here enjoy our bags at home too and can share. It helps. Love your bandeau too


----------



## xyzna

At the beach with my “sunny” epi petite noe ：）


----------



## Raaz

23adeline said:


> Navy blue Vernis Alma BB and a new non-LV strap for my GO Toiletry 26
> View attachment 4971896


Love the top handle for TP 26.


----------



## Raaz

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY my sweet friends! I’m happy my wishlist is complete for now (till ss21 collection in March) and that you like it too  Here’s an unedited shot to display its true colouring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Wave off Kanazawa: camouflaged, edgy and modern


OMG... this is surreal..


----------



## gwendo25

DrTr said:


> both are great!  Here’s to sometime in 2021 where all are safe and vaccinated and free to move around!  At least we here enjoy our bags at home too and can share. It helps. Love your bandeau too


Yes!


----------



## debsmith

mdcx said:


> Lovely outfit, bag and home!


Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Still using my silk square. I find it very useful!!!
I can tie it around my neck,  then take it off and tie it on my bag when the temp gets warmer during the day.


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> Still using my silk square. I find it very useful!!!
> I can tie it around my neck,  then take it off and tie it on my bag when the temp gets warmer during the day.
> View attachment 4974676


This is a super cute combo!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

The best bag friend for a rainy day!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

BagLady14 said:


> BB
> 
> View attachment 4974537


Wow!  Looks wonderful! Would love to join the Noe beauty there!


----------



## travelbliss

Sunshine mama said:


> Still using my silk square. I find it very useful!!!
> I can tie it around my neck,  then take it off and tie it on my bag when the temp gets warmer during the day.
> View attachment 4974676


Your photo looks like an ad.  Simply gorgeous.  U take the best shots !!


----------



## travelbliss

xyzna said:


> At the beach with my “sunny” epi petite noe ：）


Glad i'm not the only one who isn't afraid to take my LV items to the beach !!


----------



## WinterBlossom89

❤️ My new companion. Love her


----------



## Sunshine mama

travelbliss said:


> Your photo looks like an ad.  Simply gorgeous.  U take the best shots !!


 Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vevy said:


> This is a super cute combo!


Thank you!!!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Still using my silk square. I find it very useful!!!
> I can tie it around my neck,  then take it off and tie it on my bag when the temp gets warmer during the day.
> View attachment 4974676


Love it sm!!!  I never thought I would be a scarf lady but here I am multiples later! They are gorgeous and practical. Love your combo too


----------



## missconvy

Pochette for coffee this morning


----------



## Fierymo

xyzna said:


> At the beach with my “sunny” epi petite noe ：）


Love the look. The strap and the drawstring stopper are beautiful and really compliment the bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> Love it sm!!!  I never thought I would be a scarf lady but here I am multiples later! They are gorgeous and practical. Love your combo too


Thank you!


----------



## m.g.s.c

I’ve been missing the speedy look so I had to bring out my speedy b 25 and dress her up. Haven’t used her in a while since I have been into mini bags lately.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

My LVs in damier ebene have come together for a family pic today   Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Raaz said:


> OMG... this is surreal..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974610
> View attachment 4974610


Lol you made me smile! Thanks


Sunshine mama said:


> Still using my silk square. I find it very useful!!!
> I can tie it around my neck,  then take it off and tie it on my bag when the temp gets warmer during the day.
> View attachment 4974676


Agree with everyone else, your pics are always stunning SM - just like magazine ads 


MarryMeLV_Now said:


> The best bag friend for a rainy day!
> View attachment 4974682


Beautiful mocha tones MM

Wowee your latest group shot of DE is amazing! You’re inspiring me to add a NF of Alma bb in this print


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lol you made me smile! Thanks
> 
> Agree with everyone else, your pics are always stunning SM - just like magazine ads
> 
> Beautiful mocha tones MM
> 
> Wowee your latest group shot of DE is amazing! You’re inspiring me to add a NF of Alma bb in this print


Thank you so much, hun!   
I can’t recommend the DE NF enough - it’s just so carefree (I’ve been caught so many times with it in the rain and snow and it still looks brand new) and so beautiful! Love the chocolate-brown print with the cherry red  The Alma bb looks gorgeous in this print as well, and tbh I have her on my wishlist for this year 
I also find your pics always so inspiring!   Have added the ultimate monogram bb bandeau to my wishlist for this year after seeing the pics you posted two weeks ago


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> My LVs in damier ebene have come together for a family pic today   Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4975027


Thanks for sharing!
I love LV DEs!!! 
Hooray!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> I love LV DEs!!!
> Hooray!


Thank you so much, my dear!!    Love the gorgeous scarf that you’ve posted earlier as well!


----------



## 23adeline

Mapoon said:


> Would love to have them my SA say mainly for VIC but I ask him to save the gift tag and ribbon for me if he can..are they scented?


Not scented, the front side slightly 3D 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Previous years my CA used to give me 2 sets, one set for me to keep and one set for me to give out. This year it’s sent out from management, so every customer gets one set .
My previous CA gave me once, a special set with leather pouch


----------



## 23adeline

EveyB said:


> This is one of my favourites in your collection. Such a beauty!


Thanks dear! I really size of City Steamer Mini


----------



## EmmJay

Vertical Trunk Pochette in Reverse


----------



## EveyB

EmmJay said:


> Vertical Trunk Pochette in Reverse
> 
> View attachment 4975382


What a gorgeous picture EmmJay! Love how the vibrant colours clash with the dark clouds


----------



## Mapoon

23adeline said:


> Not scented, the front side slightly 3D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975120
> 
> Previous years my CA used to give me 2 sets, one set for me to keep and one set for me to give out. This year it’s sent out from management, so every customer gets one set .
> My previous CA gave me once, a special set with leather pouch
> View attachment 4975130
> View attachment 4975138
> View attachment 4975129


Wow!! So beautiful! I have to wait 8 years for mine! I will be ready to get some items with my zodiac!! If not would be another 12 years after that! Start saving now lol! Thanks for sharing! Would be nice to have the full set! And frame them up


----------



## M_Butterfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Still using my silk square. I find it very useful!!!
> I can tie it around my neck,  then take it off and tie it on my bag when the temp gets warmer during the day.
> View attachment 4974676


I love this bag. Was so tempted to get it because of you but it is tiny.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Vertical Trunk Pochette in Reverse
> 
> View attachment 4975382


Absolutely stunning! Your dress, you, the pouch and the gorgeous scenery are just perfection


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Vertical Trunk Pochette in Reverse
> 
> View attachment 4975382


Of all your beautiful photos,  I think this may be the most beautiful!!!


M_Butterfly said:


> I love this bag. Was so tempted to get it because of you but it is tiny.


Thank you. And yeah, it is kinda small.


----------



## freemouse

fyn72 said:


> Coffee break at work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946430


Omg I must know about this bag, I'm new to LV and this is beautiful. Can you tell me which series it is and what they called this color?!!


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @EveyB @Sunshine mama and @DrTr


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Sunday all, my Speedy 25 in action today


----------



## mdcx

EmmJay said:


> Vertical Trunk Pochette in Reverse
> 
> View attachment 4975382


So lovely. The kind of photo you need to print and frame.


----------



## freemouse

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday all, my Speedy 25 in action today
> View attachment 4975940


May I ask about that beautiful strap??


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

freemouse said:


> May I ask about that beautiful strap??


It’s a boho Rebecca Minkoff strap from Nordstrom. I got it a few years ago for $80


----------



## freemouse

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> It’s a boho Rebecca Minkoff strap from Nordstrom. I got it a few years ago for $80


Thank you!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

freemouse said:


> Thank you!!


YW! I found Nordstrom rack has some that you might find in store. GL


----------



## kimmiesue

Kept me company on my hike.


----------



## 23adeline

Petite Sac Plat in action from Saturday evening to Sunday 

Saturday evening getting ready to go to bank, together with the medium size kirigami pouch 



Sunday afternoon 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Sunday evening, just walking around new house


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My Transatlantic MP w/ cute candy chain


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday all, my Speedy 25 in action today
> View attachment 4975940



Happy Sunday V .  Loving the fun vibe of this strap and tassels.  I am glad you shared the name of this strap — I will look at NR.   I also like the cute candy chain.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Happy Sunday V .  Loving the fun vibe of this strap and tassels.  I am glad you shared the name of this strap — I will look at NR.   I also like the cute candy chain.


Happy Sunday M  and TY. We finally got some SaksOff 5th and NR locations in Canada but I still enjoy the selection you have in the US much more lol. Let us know what gems you find there


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Monday !


----------



## fyn72

freemouse said:


> Omg I must know about this bag, I'm new to LV and this is beautiful. Can you tell me which series it is and what they called this color?!!


Hi! It's called Aurore, in Empreinte leather   It was made in 2014


----------



## MeepMeep67

EmmJay said:


> Vertical Trunk Pochette in Reverse
> 
> View attachment 4975382


----------



## Vevy

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday all, my Speedy 25 in action today
> View attachment 4975940


So pretty, love that turquoise! ❤


----------



## swags

Damier Speedy35 at work on a snowy Monday.


----------



## vsethichaiyen

My croisette in IKEA Bangkok .. first time using her and absolutely in love ❤️


----------



## bfly

Chanel923 said:


> My rainy day companion.  This beauty only gets action on rainy days but still love her.



DE is the best on rainy day. No worry whatsoever


----------



## bfly

Been staying home due to winter storms. Decided to play around with some of my collections to keep me sane


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Happy Monday !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976142
> View attachment 4976143



Gorgeous....this is the one that got away (from me)...


----------



## 23adeline

Using Pochette Grenelle today 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Photo taken with sisters last night


----------



## BowieFan1971

Ready for a day out...Saleya PM with Jean Patou silk pocket square


----------



## fyn72

Just picked up a new piece from LV


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Just picked up a new piece from LV
> View attachment 4977198


Wouah !!! Did you receive the Onthego pm cream ? If yes please could you share pics darling ?


----------



## xyzna

Fierymo said:


> Love the look. The strap and the drawstring stopper are beautiful and really compliment the bag.



Thank you. My shoulder is also happy with the strap.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Vevy said:


> So pretty, love that turquoise! ❤


Thanks hun! Happy Tuesday


----------



## ditzydi

Totally PM keeping me company waiting at the dealership waiting for a key fob swap and recall work.


----------



## bfly

23adeline said:


> Using Pochette Grenelle today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977099
> 
> Photo taken with sisters last night
> View attachment 4977098



Beautiful blue.


----------



## 23adeline

I’m using this Montaigne BB studs, which is one of my favourite bag
	

		
			
		

		
	





I could feel the glazing is soften and slightly sticky now  I definitely want to keep this bag. I read a tpfer applied a kind of powder on soften leather edge ( glazing) and it solved this problem . I don’t know what powder or where to get, so I applied Pearl powder on leather edge of my Montaigne this morning, I hope it’ll work. I try not to send back for repair as LV repair centre ruined my bags before


----------



## 23adeline

Yesterday after work , I finally used this ‘standby bag ‘ that I put in my car when I went to my new house construction site


----------



## Mapoon

23adeline said:


> I’m using this Montaigne BB studs, which is one of my favourite bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978185
> View attachment 4978184
> 
> 
> I could feel the glazing is soften and slightly sticky now  I definitely want to keep this bag. I read a tpfer applied a kind of powder on soften leather edge ( glazing) and it solved this problem . I don’t know what powder or where to get, so I applied Pearl powder on leather edge of my Montaigne this morning, I hope it’ll work. I try not to send back for repair as LV repair centre ruined my bags before


What a beautiful bag! What would it be sticky? Humidity? I hope the powder works...is it the sort of stickiness on where you hold on hand held mixers/hair dryers..the black parts if you know what I mean?


----------



## 23adeline

Mapoon said:


> What a beautiful bag! What would it be sticky? Humidity? I hope the powder works...is it the sort of stickiness on where you hold on hand held mixers/hair dryers..the black parts if you know what I mean?


According to my CA, it’s the glazing problem, the glazing absorbs humidity in the air and becomes soften .
Look at the part that I circled 


This happened to almost all my bags made from 2012 to 2017, and I just noticed last week that glazing on handles of my first City Steamed MM was completely melted !
Already informed my CA and I opt to exchange to another bag in the future


----------



## Mapoon

23adeline said:


> According to my CA, it’s the glazing problem, the glazing absorbs humidity in the air and becomes soften .
> Look at the part that I circled
> View attachment 4978330
> 
> This happened to almost all my bags made from 2012 to 2017, and I just noticed last week that glazing on handles of my first City Steamed MM was completely melted !
> Already informed my CA and I opt to exchange to another bag in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978333


Omg my heart breaks seeing these photos! I hope you can change bags soon!


----------



## 23adeline

Mapoon said:


> Omg my heart breaks seeing these photos! I hope you can change bags soon!


Yes, I’m waiting for bag that I like then only I return my City Steamer MM.


----------



## EmmJay

mdcx said:


> So lovely. The kind of photo you need to print and frame.





MeepMeep67 said:


>


Thank you both! ❤️❤️


----------



## BagLadyT

EmmJay said:


> Vertical Trunk Pochette in Reverse
> 
> View attachment 4975382



Looks like a Vogue cover!


----------



## Penelopepursula

23adeline said:


> According to my CA, it’s the glazing problem, the glazing absorbs humidity in the air and becomes soften .
> Look at the part that I circled
> View attachment 4978330
> 
> This happened to almost all my bags made from 2012 to 2017, and I just noticed last week that glazing on handles of my first City Steamed MM was completely melted !
> Already informed my CA and I opt to exchange to another bag in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978333


Do you live in a humid area? Or is this just a defect in the leather? It's such a shame. I love this bag.


----------



## 23adeline

Penelopepursula said:


> Do you live in a humid area? Or is this just a defect in the leather? It's such a shame. I love this bag.


I live in hot and humid country Malaysia , but of course my bags are always in room /car with air cond.  I hardly go under hot sun or expose to rain , because I drive to work etc .
The defective part is the glazing ( leather edge material that seal up the end of leather piece ) , not the leather .


----------



## 23adeline

Today I’m using Chain-it bag because I am returning my son’s textbooks to his school, need to be hands free to carry his textbooks and walk quite a distance 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I like this bag more after modified the shoulder strap to rotatable and removable type by adding the clasps


----------



## Vevy

Going to the gym with Neverfull and Illustre V bag charm. Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Vevy said:


> Going to the gym with Neverfull and Illustre V bag charm. Happy Thursday everyone!
> View attachment 4979861


Cute! Love how your towel matches your V charm


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Petite Sac Plat in action from Saturday evening to Sunday
> 
> Saturday evening getting ready to go to bank, together with the medium size kirigami pouch
> 
> View attachment 4976034
> 
> Sunday afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976033
> 
> Sunday evening, just walking around new house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976035


Super cute bag! Seeing your beautiful pics always make me itchy to get one, but I know it is too small for my essentials.


----------



## Bumbles

bfly said:


> Been staying home due to winter storms. Decided to play around with some of my collections to keep me sane
> View attachment 4976614
> View attachment 4976615


Yes I’m glad I’m not the only one doing this hahaha it is super fun though to play around with your goodies right? All of them are gorgeous especially the Alma bb


----------



## Vevy

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Cute! Love how your towel matches your V charm


@MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you! Yes, the towel matching the charm is totally intentional, lol


----------



## jasper1651

Just half action (stay at home version). My son bought me an among us keychain. It looks cute with my siena pm.


----------



## thewave1969

23adeline said:


> I live in hot and humid country Malaysia , but of course my bags are always in room /car with air cond.  I hardly go under hot sun or expose to rain , because I drive to work etc .
> The defective part is the glazing ( leather edge material that seal up the end of leather piece ) , not the leather .


Personally, even if I absolutely adore Vuitton, their glazing composition is ...!!! I have handbags from many years ago from lower brands still intact, while I find LV glazing is always so ridiculously delicate.


----------



## 23adeline

thewave1969 said:


> Personally, even if I absolutely adore Vuitton, their glazing composition is ...!!! I have handbags from many years ago from lower brands still intact, while I find LV glazing is always so ridiculously delicate.


My personal experience is only bags with leather edge (glazing) from 2012 to around 2017 has melting problem . Bags before and after that should be no problem. 
It’s good that LV takes responsibility for their ‘faulty‘ glazing , they either replaced glazing FOC or let us exchange to other bags


----------



## 23adeline

Twist PM, my another favourite bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	



She is so tiny next to Montaigne BB


----------



## mdcx

23adeline said:


> Yesterday after work , I finally used this ‘standby bag ‘ that I put in my car when I went to my new house construction site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978251


Your dress is beautiful by the way.


----------



## Alienza

Having a cuppa and a serious conversation with Ms. Artsy


----------



## Tropezienne

23adeline said:


> I’m using this Montaigne BB studs, which is one of my favourite bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978185
> View attachment 4978184
> 
> 
> I could feel the glazing is soften and slightly sticky now  I definitely want to keep this bag. I read a tpfer applied a kind of powder on soften leather edge ( glazing) and it solved this problem . I don’t know what powder or where to get, so I applied Pearl powder on leather edge of my Montaigne this morning, I hope it’ll work. I try not to send back for repair as LV repair centre ruined my bags before


Oh no! So sorry to hear you have glazing issues. I didn’t expect the city steamer to be at risk either!
I have successfully used pure talcum powder (baby powder or talc but the pure 100% variety). So far only my bandoulière has had the issue. It became slightly tacky and the powder dealt with that. No more stickiness. The glazing is not looking the best since it’s softer now and there are marks on it if you look close up but it is really not noticeable at all unless you inespect it up very close. There is a small pin head size that even came off. I’m not concerned and no where near a store at the moment but will take it in for repair some day. You should definitely take all your bags in see if it can be repaired if not exchanged.


----------



## EmmJay

Keepall XS/Nano Keepall.


----------



## bfly

Bumbles said:


> Yes I’m glad I’m not the only one doing this hahaha it is super fun though to play around with your goodies right? All of them are gorgeous especially the Alma bb



Thank you @Bumbles. I got tired watching utube (my fave to watch is always LV unboxing  ) other than sleep and eat. So decided to take them out of the boxes for some air and play with them.
Thank you for liking my small collections, yes that alma bb is stinking cute rite


----------



## nesia69

My GO Felicie today


----------



## LV2

EmmJay said:


> Keepall XS/Nano Keepall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980703
> View attachment 4980704


Heaven on Earth @EmmJay


----------



## Emily111

Have to post this in this thread too .... love this combination 
Noe pouch worn crossbody.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EmmJay said:


> Keepall XS/Nano Keepall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980703
> View attachment 4980704


So beautiful  Your background is just gorgeous!


----------



## Vevy

EmmJay said:


> Keepall XS/Nano Keepall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980703
> View attachment 4980704


Love your bag but what really catches my eye is the beautiful backgrounds in your pictures!


----------



## Sunnydqt

Just got this for my birthday and I love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Keepall XS/Nano Keepall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980703
> View attachment 4980704


Love love the bag!!! Love the  pictures too!


----------



## 23adeline

EmmJay said:


> Keepall XS/Nano Keepall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980703
> View attachment 4980704


Beautiful pics Emmjay !!!
Is the strap adjustable ? The length is perfect for you , may I know your height ?


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> Super cute bag! Seeing your beautiful pics always make me itchy to get one, but I know it is too small for my essentials.


Yes , the Petite Sac Plat is very small. My eldest girl saw it for the first time last Sunday, she commented is this even considered as a handbag ?


----------



## mdcx

EmmJay said:


> Keepall XS/Nano Keepall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980703
> View attachment 4980704


Wow, wow, wow.


----------



## Penelopepursula

Sunnydqt said:


> Just got this for my birthday and I love it!


Super cute!


----------



## 23adeline

Tropezienne said:


> Oh no! So sorry to hear you have glazing issues. I didn’t expect the city steamer to be at risk either!
> I have successfully used pure talcum powder (baby powder or talc but the pure 100% variety). So far only my bandoulière has had the issue. It became slightly tacky and the powder dealt with that. No more stickiness. The glazing is not looking the best since it’s softer now and there are marks on it if you look close up but it is really not noticeable at all unless you inespect it up very close. There is a small pin head size that even came off. I’m not concerned and no where near a store at the moment but will take it in for repair some day. You should definitely take all your bags in see if it can be repaired if not exchanged.


Actually I have exchanged more than 20 bags , and sent a few for repair. LV repair centre ruined a few bags that I initially wanted to keep,  due to the damage they caused, I exchanged the bags in the end . My 2 W Tote PM that already repaired, glazing slightly melted again and LV would not do repair for the second time. I would have to exchange to other bags if I don’t want to keep the W totes anymore , but I’m keeping them for the time being because I like them so much . The City Steamer MM that melted badly lately , I’m waiting for a new bag that I like to be exchanged.


----------



## 23adeline

LVxUF PA


----------



## Tropezienne

23adeline said:


> Actually I have exchanged more than 20 bags , and sent a few for repair. LV repair centre ruined a few bags that I initially wanted to keep,  due to the damage they caused, I exchanged the bags in the end . My 2 W Tote PM that already repaired, glazing slightly melted again and LV would not do repair for the second time. I would have to exchange to other bags if I don’t want to keep the W totes anymore , but I’m keeping them for the time being because I like them so much . The City Steamer MM that melted badly lately , I’m waiting for a new bag that I like to be exchanged.


Wow  lost for words really. That’s really bad.


----------



## chaneljunkie2020

Monogram Tuilerie


----------



## Chanel923

EmmJay said:


> Keepall XS/Nano Keepall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980703
> View attachment 4980704


Thank you for taking us to paradise.  This pic is very calming.


----------



## Selenet

My vintage Louis Vuitton bucket bag today!


----------



## kohl_mascara

My Alma bb in bleuet  but wanted a different strap (love the jacquard but sooo paranoid of getting it dirty). I subbed in my blue Jean strap from my neo noé  I don’t really mind mixing metals. Also got the 16mm strap in mono to replace for my neo.


----------



## Purselover86

EmmJay said:


> Keepall XS/Nano Keepall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980703
> View attachment 4980704


The backgroundS tho Stunning


----------



## mdcx

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4981507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vintage Louis Vuitton bucket bag today!


What a beauty. I have a vintage GM bucket and they are such a classic bag.


----------



## Purselover86

23adeline said:


> Using Pochette Grenelle today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977099
> 
> Photo taken with sisters last night
> View attachment 4977098


So pretty


----------



## Purselover86

Cattyyellow said:


> Cluny bb in Epi today. One of my most used bags.
> 
> View attachment 4864300


Sooo pretty excited to get mine soon!!!


----------



## Cattyyellow

Purselover86 said:


> Sooo pretty excited to get mine soon!!!


You will love it


----------



## fyn72

Not quite ‘In Action’ but for anyone that would like to see how the pm On the go looks size wise, I put next to my bb size bags, my Pochette Metis wouldn’t fit in the picture but is similar to that as well. It looks bigger in photos on its own


----------



## Bumbles

kohl_mascara said:


> My Alma bb in bleuet  but wanted a different strap (love the jacquard but sooo paranoid of getting it dirty). I subbed in my blue Jean strap from my neo noé  I don’t really mind mixing metals. Also got the 16mm strap in mono to replace for my neo.


That’s a gorgeous blue colour!


----------



## 19flowers

fyn72 said:


> Not quite ‘In Action’ but for anyone that would like to see how the pm On the go looks size wise, I put next to my bb size bags, my Pochette Metis wouldn’t fit in the picture but is similar to that as well. It looks bigger in photos on its own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982418


great comparison pic, fyn -- thanks!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Bumbles said:


> That’s a gorgeous blue colour!



It is! LV nailed the cornflower blue  just wish they made some matching wallets to go with the collection


----------



## EmmJay

23adeline said:


> Beautiful pics Emmjay !!!
> Is the strap adjustable ? The length is perfect for you , may I know your height ?


Thank you. The strap is adjustable. I’m wearing it on the third longest length.


----------



## EmmJay

BagLadyT said:


> Looks like a Vogue cover!





LV2 said:


> Heaven on Earth @EmmJay





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> So beautiful  Your background is just gorgeous!





Vevy said:


> Love your bag but what really catches my eye is the beautiful backgrounds in your pictures!





Sunshine mama said:


> Love love the bag!!! Love the  pictures too!





23adeline said:


> Beautiful pics Emmjay !!!
> Is the strap adjustable ? The length is perfect for you , may I know your height ?





mdcx said:


> Wow, wow, wow.





Chanel923 said:


> Thank you for taking us to paradise.  This pic is very calming.





Purselover86 said:


> The backgroundS tho Stunning


Thanks everyone! I appreciate all of the compliments. I have more mod shots and unboxing of this bag on IG @dfwluxlivin. Please stop by and say hello.


----------



## imetazoa

Left the house for first time in a long time today and accessorized my bum bag with some cats!


----------



## Venessa84

T’Challa, my shot gun, and bumbag accompanying for a nice day out on Friday.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy vanilla Sunday everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

Using this one for a quick errand on this Super Bowl Sunday .  I really love this bag as a small hobo!!!


----------



## Mapoon

23adeline said:


> Yes , the Petite Sac Plat is very small. My eldest girl saw it for the first time last Sunday, she commented is this even considered as a handbag ?


My daughter said the same thing when I told her I was picking up the nano speedy...”mum, what will you put inside? It’s so small?” Then she thought it was cute lol! Will hand down to her next time too (perhaps)


----------



## Mapoon

Iamminda said:


> Using this one for a quick errand on this Super Bowl Sunday .  I really love this bag as a small hobo!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983139


Love the Odeon! It’s such a great bag..size, amount it fits and no need to worry about vachetta!  Love the macaron charm but I can’t get it anywhere here in Australia and some online versions are not real...


----------



## Vevy

Using my Insolite Organizer again. I love using this enormous wallet. I'm going to start traveling again and this is the perfect wallet for it. It has 12 card slots (which can perfectly fit 24 cards); a window for an ID card; three zipped pockets (one of which I use to put my phone); two flat pockets; a compartment for boarding passes and a passport or a checkbook; a pen holder; and last but not least a D ring to attach a leather strap or a chain and use it as a wristlet wallet or a clutch. You can also attach your key pouch to the key ring. I use my Dragonne Amovible strap during the day and my LV chain when I go out at night. Oh, and the double zip pocket is big enough to fit some makeup items such as a powder box, a lipstick and a kohl pencil. I missed using my Insolite during the pandemic but so happy I will be carrying her around again ☺❤


----------



## Chanel923

Spring is almost here.  Alma BB going to work with me today.


----------



## Iamminda

Mapoon said:


> Love the Odeon! It’s such a great bag..size, amount it fits and no need to worry about vachetta!  Love the macaron charm but I can’t get it anywhere here in Australia and some online versions are not real...



Thanks .  The Laduree charms are so fun — I hope you can get some maybe on vacation when we can all travel again.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Iamminda  Lucky us to get an OOTD w/ your beautiful Odeon, sweet IM. Your LaDuree charm is perfect for this compact bag! Happy mono Monday  

@Vevy Love your Insolite wallet! Wish they would come back with this model, its functionality sounds divine  TFS hun

@Chanel923 Yeah for spring almost being here, I’m sure your cute AlmaBB can’t wait!


----------



## Loving*Louis

Vevy said:


> Using my Insolite Organizer again. I love using this enormous wallet. I'm going to start traveling again and this is the perfect wallet for it. It has 12 card slots (which can perfectly fit 24 cards); a window for an ID card; three zipped pockets (one of which I use to put my phone); two flat pockets; a compartment for boarding passes and a passport or a checkbook; a pen holder; and last but not least a D ring to attach a leather strap or a chain and use it as a wristlet wallet or a clutch. You can also attach your key pouch to the key ring. I use my Dragonne Amovible strap during the day and my LV chain when I go out at night. Oh, and the double zip pocket is big enough to fit some makeup items such as a powder box, a lipstick and a kohl pencil. I missed using my Insolite during the pandemic but so happy I will be carrying her around again ☺❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983748
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983763
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983765
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983771
> View attachment 4983749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983738


----------



## Loving*Louis

Vevy said:


> Using my Insolite Organizer again. I love using this enormous wallet. I'm going to start traveling again and this is the perfect wallet for it. It has 12 card slots (which can perfectly fit 24 cards); a window for an ID card; three zipped pockets (one of which I use to put my phone); two flat pockets; a compartment for boarding passes and a passport or a checkbook; a pen holder; and last but not least a D ring to attach a leather strap or a chain and use it as a wristlet wallet or a clutch. You can also attach your key pouch to the key ring. I use my Dragonne Amovible strap during the day and my LV chain when I go out at night. Oh, and the double zip pocket is big enough to fit some makeup items such as a powder box, a lipstick and a kohl pencil. I missed using my Insolite during the pandemic but so happy I will be carrying her around again ☺❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983748
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983763
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983765
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983771
> View attachment 4983749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983738


what a fantastic wallet Insolite, I would like to purchase it but it's discontinued. It would have to be preloved. thx for posting.


----------



## Vevy

@Vevy Love your Insolite wallet! Wish they would come back with this model, its functionality sounds divine  TFS hun

@MyBelongs to Louis 
Thank you!  Yes, it's very functional, one of my favorite LV wallets! ❤


----------



## EmmJay

Nano Keepall/Keepall XS


----------



## Bostonpatsgirl

Vevy said:


> Using my Insolite Organizer again. I love using this enormous wallet. I'm going to start traveling again and this is the perfect wallet for it. It has 12 card slots (which can perfectly fit 24 cards); a window for an ID card; three zipped pockets (one of which I use to put my phone); two flat pockets; a compartment for boarding passes and a passport or a checkbook; a pen holder; and last but not least a D ring to attach a leather strap or a chain and use it as a wristlet wallet or a clutch. You can also attach your key pouch to the key ring. I use my Dragonne Amovible strap during the day and my LV chain when I go out at night. Oh, and the double zip pocket is big enough to fit some makeup items such as a powder box, a lipstick and a kohl pencil. I missed using my Insolite during the pandemic but so happy I will be carrying her around again ☺❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983748
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983763
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983765
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983771
> View attachment 4983749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983738


My favorite wallet of all time!!!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Iamminda  Lucky us to get an OOTD w/ your beautiful Odeon, sweet IM. Your LaDuree charm is perfect for this compact bag! Happy mono Monday



Thanks Sweet V .  Happy Week to you


----------



## eena1230

EmmJay said:


> Keepall XS/Nano Keepall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980703
> View attachment 4980704


Just beautiful @EmmJay


----------



## SMElleJae

Vevy said:


> Using my Insolite Organizer again. I love using this enormous wallet. I'm going to start traveling again and this is the perfect wallet for it. It has 12 card slots (which can perfectly fit 24 cards); a window for an ID card; three zipped pockets (one of which I use to put my phone); two flat pockets; a compartment for boarding passes and a passport or a checkbook; a pen holder; and last but not least a D ring to attach a leather strap or a chain and use it as a wristlet wallet or a clutch. You can also attach your key pouch to the key ring. I use my Dragonne Amovible strap during the day and my LV chain when I go out at night. Oh, and the double zip pocket is big enough to fit some makeup items such as a powder box, a lipstick and a kohl pencil. I missed using my Insolite during the pandemic but so happy I will be carrying her around again ☺❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983748
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983763
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983765
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983771
> View attachment 4983749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983738


Stunning wallet, amazing photos. Pics like these will always make me love LV SLGs.


----------



## 23adeline

I was too busy to post here yesterday, here are pics of my favourite City Steamer Mini that I used yesterday and today I’m using Locky BB white.


----------



## Princessdhea

Take her out for the first time


----------



## Vevy

Loving*Louis said:


> what a fantastic wallet Insolite, I would like to purchase it but it's discontinued. It would have to be preloved. thx for posting.


Thank you! Yes, it was discontinued several years ago. Good luck in finding one if you decide to buy it preloved


----------



## MmeM124

My friend got me my own personal Bernie for my birthday


----------



## Ava758

MmeM124 said:


> My friend got me my own personal Bernie for my birthday
> View attachment 4984763



Love it! Where did she find it? I want one too. Lol.


----------



## Vevy

Bostonpatsgirl said:


> My favorite wallet of all time!!!


@Bostonpatsgirl 

Mine too! ☺❤


----------



## Vevy

SMElleJae said:


> Stunning wallet, amazing photos. Pics like these will always make me love LV SLGs.


@SMElleJae

Thank you! Yes, taking the pictures made me realize how much I enjoyed using this wallet. I'm glad you like them! ☺❤


----------



## MmeM124

Ava758 said:


> Love it! Where did she find it? I want one too. Lol.


No idea!! I’ll look at the packaging. It was made in Canada apparently. I would guess Etsy?


----------



## EmmJay

eena1230 said:


> Just beautiful @EmmJay


Thank you!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Yesterday for my birthday I got the Néo Noé in canvas with the pink trim. I needed a casual bag.
the Neo noe family is ready for spring and summer 
I’m waiting now for the pink top handle.


----------



## balen.girl

Late post from few days ago.. With extra chain, perfect for cards and keys..


----------



## balen.girl

bbcerisette66 said:


> Yesterday for my birthday I got the Néo Noé in canvas with the pink trim. I needed a casual bag.
> the Neo noe family is ready for spring and summer
> I’m waiting now for the pink top handle.


Happy birthday.. I love your NN family..


----------



## nesia69

Getting ready for a walk


----------



## bbcerisette66

balen.girl said:


> Happy birthday.. I love your NN family..


Thank you


----------



## l.ch.

imetazoa said:


> Left the house for first time in a long time today and accessorized my bum bag with some cats!


Hi! I see you are wearing the bumbag over your coat! I never thought this would be possible! I really like it with the teddy coat!


----------



## EveyB

bbcerisette66 said:


> Yesterday for my birthday I got the Néo Noé in canvas with the pink trim. I needed a casual bag.
> the Neo noe family is ready for spring and summer
> I’m waiting now for the pink top handle.


Happy Birthday! 
Both are gorgeous!


----------



## bbcerisette66

EveyB said:


> Happy Birthday!
> Both are gorgeous!


Thank you EveyB


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bbcerisette66 said:


> Yesterday for my birthday I got the Néo Noé in canvas with the pink trim. I needed a casual bag.
> the Neo noe family is ready for spring and summer
> I’m waiting now for the pink top handle.


Happy Birthday! What a beautiful monogram and sweet Rose combo Noé. Wishing you a wonderful year filled with endless LV’s, my friend


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Birthday! What a beautiful monogram and sweet Rose combo Noé. Wishing you a wonderful year filled with endless LV’s, my friend


Thank you MyBelongs to ... our Louis !!!


----------



## ggirl

23adeline said:


> I was too busy to post here yesterday, here are pics of my favourite City Steamer Mini that I used yesterday and today I’m using Locky BB white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984488
> View attachment 4984489
> View attachment 4984490
> View attachment 4984491


I love your matching belt/bag combo


----------



## debsmith

It's 73 degrees in SC today!!  Perfect weather for DA with RB interior...makes me feel like spring is just around the corner!


----------



## BagLady14

Speedy B 25 Azur


----------



## Iamminda

bbcerisette66 said:


> Yesterday for my birthday I got the Néo Noé in canvas with the pink trim. I needed a casual bag.
> the Neo noe family is ready for spring and summer
> I’m waiting now for the pink top handle.



What a pretty birthday bag — love pink .  Happy Birthday


----------



## fyn72

bbcerisette66 said:


> Yesterday for my birthday I got the Néo Noé in canvas with the pink trim. I needed a casual bag.
> the Neo noe family is ready for spring and summer
> I’m waiting now for the pink top handle.


Congrats and happy birthday! lovely bags xo


----------



## bbcerisette66

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty birthday bag — love pink .  Happy Birthday


Thank you Iamminda !!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Congrats and happy birthday! lovely bags xo


Thank you my friend !!!


----------



## bfly

I am sick and tired of snows already, came up with the idea to take a picture my PA in snows   
(this PA is vintage and trust me I will never do it with my brand new PA).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vday shopping for DH. He wants tools!


----------



## imetazoa

l.ch. said:


> Hi! I see you are wearing the bumbag over your coat! I never thought this would be possible! I really like it with the teddy coat!


thank you! Yes, and the strap is not even extended to the max!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Yesterday for my birthday I got the Néo Noé in canvas with the pink trim. I needed a casual bag.
> the Neo noe family is ready for spring and summer
> I’m waiting now for the pink top handle.


Wow you look amazing! Such an effortlessly chic look!! Love the way your shirt looks with the pink of the bag!!!
And happy bday!!!


----------



## Louisianna

Sunshine mama said:


> Vday shopping for DH. He wants tools!
> View attachment 4986980


So cute


----------



## Sunshine mama

Louisianna said:


> So cute


Thank you!


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> Vday shopping for DH. He wants tools!
> View attachment 4986980


Very nice! Your bag and your tumbler look super cute together ☺


----------



## Vevy

nesia69 said:


> Getting ready for a walk
> View attachment 4985814


Love your bag and bottle of TM Alien


----------



## nesia69

Vevy said:


> Love your bag and bottle of TM Alien


Thank you


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Vday shopping for DH. He wants tools!
> View attachment 4986980


What a sweetie! She looks so lovely with the rose bandeau!     Perfect for Valentine’s Day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vevy said:


> Very nice! Your bag and your tumbler look super cute together ☺





MarryMeLV_Now said:


> What a sweetie! She looks so lovely with the rose bandeau!     Perfect for Valentine’s Day!


Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Vday shopping for DH. He wants tools!
> View attachment 4986980


Too cute


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow you look amazing! Such an effortlessly chic look!! Love the way your shirt looks with the pink of the bag!!!
> And happy bday!!!


Thank you very much Sunshine mama !!!


----------



## baghabitz34

bbcerisette66 said:


> Yesterday for my birthday I got the Néo Noé in canvas with the pink trim. I needed a casual bag.
> the Neo noe family is ready for spring and summer
> I’m waiting now for the pink top handle.


Congrats & Happy Birthday!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Vday shopping for DH. He wants tools!
> View attachment 4986980


Beautiful pinks, SM  Happy Valentines Day and Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Lunar NY everyone!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I got an unexpected lucky surprise from my sweet SA today


----------



## bergafer3

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Lunar NY everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got an unexpected lucky surprise from my sweet SA today
> View attachment 4987490
> View attachment 4987491


How adorable! Is it a bag charm?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bergafer3 said:


> How adorable! Is it a bag charm?


TY, it’s just a figurine but so special as my first CNY gift ❤️


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy vanilla Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982865


Love this mini pochette!!!


----------



## sunnybrii

Iamminda said:


> Using this one for a quick errand on this Super Bowl Sunday .  I really love this bag as a small hobo!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983139


The best LV hobo & the charm looks so adorably perfect on the bag!


----------



## sunnybrii

bbcerisette66 said:


> Yesterday for my birthday I got the Néo Noé in canvas with the pink trim. I needed a casual bag.
> the Neo noe family is ready for spring and summer
> I’m waiting now for the pink top handle.


Congrats & happy birthday!!


----------



## sunnybrii

Sunshine mama said:


> Vday shopping for DH. He wants tools!
> View attachment 4986980


Hope u found the perfect gift! I’m falling in love with your bag...it’s the perfect shade of pink!


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Lunar NY everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got an unexpected lucky surprise from my sweet SA today
> View attachment 4987490
> View attachment 4987491


Happy lunar NY, MBL! This is so cute & how thoughtful of your CA.


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Lunar NY everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got an unexpected lucky surprise from my sweet SA today
> View attachment 4987490
> View attachment 4987491


Wow what a super nice surprise from your SA! Happy Valentines Day and Happy Lunar New Year to you too!


----------



## AndreaM99

Lumineuse in Flamme with Stephen Sprouse stole.


----------



## Iamminda

sunnybrii said:


> The best LV hobo & the charm looks so adorably perfect on the bag!



Thanks so much, sweet S


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Lunar NY everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got an unexpected lucky surprise from my sweet SA today
> View attachment 4987490
> View attachment 4987491



Wow, super cute — what great gifts V


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you, my sweet LV friends      You ladies are the sparks of joy that make this community absolutely AMAZING!
_> Air hugs for days!!_
@Iamminda @sunnybrii @travelbliss @EveyB @Sunshine mama @Starbux32 @bfly @Bumbles @Venessa84 @LittleStar88 @MeepMeep67 @MarryMeLV_Now @DrTr @chloebagfreak @EmmJay @AndreaM99 @Loriad @bbcerisette66 @Vevy @fyn72


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Lunar NY everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got an unexpected lucky surprise from my sweet SA today
> View attachment 4987490
> View attachment 4987491


So cuuuuute!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> So cuuuuute!!!


Thanks my sunny friend  Xo


----------



## BagLady14

Pochette Accessories at Indian Rocks Beach


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Lunar NY everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got an unexpected lucky surprise from my sweet SA today
> View attachment 4987490
> View attachment 4987491


Wow what a lovely surprise and such pretty goodies! Happy lunar new year to you too and everyone on tpf that’s celebrating! Hope this new year of the ox brings us much more happiness!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> Wow what a lovely surprise and such pretty goodies! Happy lunar new year to you too and everyone on tpf that’s celebrating! Hope this new year of the ox brings us much more happiness!


Thanks and same to you, dear Bumbles! Wishing you an exciting and healthy Lunar NY with many LV miniatures


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks and same to you, dear Bumbles! Wishing you an exciting and healthy Lunar NY with many LV miniatures


Thanks MB! So sweet of you!


----------



## Vevy

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Lunar NY everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got an unexpected lucky surprise from my sweet SA today
> View attachment 4987490
> View attachment 4987491


@MyBelongs to Louis 
What a cute figurine! Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Vevy said:


> @MyBelongs to Louis
> What a cute figurine! Happy Lunar New Year!


Thanks my initial twin! With @Venessa84 we’ll be the “Triple V force” lol. Happy LNY to you, hun


----------



## Vevy

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks my initial twin! With @Venessa84 we’ll be the “Triple V force” lol. Happy LNY to you, hun


@MyBelongs to Louis 
"Triple V Force," I love it!


----------



## bbcerisette66

baghabitz34 said:


> Congrats & Happy Birthday!


Thank you Baghabitz34 !!!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

sunnybrii said:


> Congrats & happy birthday!!


Thank you Sunnybrii !!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you, my sweet LV friends      You ladies are the sparks of joy that make this community absolutely AMAZING!
> _> Air hugs for days!!_
> @Iamminda @sunnybrii @travelbliss @EveyB @Sunshine mama @Starbux32 @bfly @Bumbles @Venessa84 @LittleStar88 @MeepMeep67 @MarryMeLV_Now @DrTr @chloebagfreak @EmmJay @AndreaM99 @Loriad @bbcerisette66 @Vevy @fyn72


Thank you so much, my dear LV friend!  Lots of air hugs from the frosty south of Germany!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

BagLady14 said:


> Pochette Accessories at Indian Rocks Beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987705


OMG!    I want to join! Will bring my PA too! 
It has been snowing here in Germany for the last couple of days and we have -12 degree C today!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Glad that my PA (on the speedy b de strap) isn’t afraid of going out on a frosty day!


----------



## fyn72

The store finally had a Bella in store for me to see, so cute! Can’t believe they’ve put the price up $200 already, it hasn’t been out long! Had fun playing anyway.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Glad that my PA (on the speedy b de strap) isn’t afraid of going out on a frosty day!
> View attachment 4987865


Cute!!!
BTW, are you in my backyard???


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> The store finally had a Bella in store for me to see, so cute! Can’t believe they’ve put the price up $200 already, it hasn’t been out long! Had fun playing anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987884
> View attachment 4987885


Looks really good on you!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> The store finally had a Bella in store for me to see, so cute! Can’t believe they’ve put the price up $200 already, it hasn’t been out long! Had fun playing anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987884
> View attachment 4987885


It fits you so well


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Using my 2009 Speedy  30 today


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!!!
> BTW, are you in my backyard???


Thanks hun!  
Unfortunately not, but would love to, so we could have an LV chat with a cup of coffee!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Using my 2009 Speedy  30 today
> View attachment 4987904


Wow, she’s so beautiful!  And still going strong! Hope that my DE speedy from the last summer will also stay in such a great condition!


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you, my sweet LV friends      You ladies are the sparks of joy that make this community absolutely AMAZING!
> _> Air hugs for days!!_
> @Iamminda @sunnybrii @travelbliss @EveyB @Sunshine mama @Starbux32 @bfly @Bumbles @Venessa84 @LittleStar88 @MeepMeep67 @MarryMeLV_Now @DrTr @chloebagfreak @EmmJay @AndreaM99 @Loriad @bbcerisette66 @Vevy @fyn72


Thank you MB - love seeing everyone here too!  After almost a year of WFH, it’s nice to visit with friends here and see all the lovelies. Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## ggirl

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Glad that my PA (on the speedy b de strap) isn’t afraid of going out on a frosty day!
> View attachment 4987865


I love the Speedy B strap with the PA- looks good!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

ggirl said:


> I love the Speedy B strap with the PA- looks good!!


Thank you very much hun!


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you, my sweet LV friends      You ladies are the sparks of joy that make this community absolutely AMAZING!
> _> Air hugs for days!!_
> @Iamminda @sunnybrii @travelbliss @EveyB @Sunshine mama @Starbux32 @bfly @Bumbles @Venessa84 @LittleStar88 @MeepMeep67 @MarryMeLV_Now @DrTr @chloebagfreak @EmmJay @AndreaM99 @Loriad @bbcerisette66 @Vevy @fyn72



Big hugs back at you MB.
Enjoy your Valentine’s day with your loved ones.


----------



## bfly

Ready for Valentine’s weekend gateway.


----------



## 19flowers

fyn72 said:


> The store finally had a Bella in store for me to see, so cute! Can’t believe they’ve put the price up $200 already, it hasn’t been out long! Had fun playing anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987884
> View attachment 4987885



Bella is my favorite LV right now - love the size and it holds a lot for a small bag -- looks great on you!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

bfly said:


> Ready for Valentine’s weekend gateway.
> 
> View attachment 4987971


LOVE IT!!!


----------



## nesia69

Playing around with my LV & Gucci SLG’s


----------



## Rose71

Walking 18 km in the snow with hubby and PM Reverse


----------



## tristaeliseh

New purchase from Rebag, took it out today to run errands! The funkier the bag, the more I like it!


----------



## fyn72

19flowers said:


> Bella is my favorite LV right now - love the size and it holds a lot for a small bag -- looks great on you!!


Thank you! I loved it! I saw it is so roomy inside, shame it's just too expensive.. but knowing me one day I'll probably cave haha


----------



## fyn72

bbcerisette66 said:


> It fits you so well


Thanks darling! It felt really nice on too!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Friday and LNY everyone. My pink accessories on this frosty Friday (-29c). I’ve been loving this iridescent chain more and more b/c it goes beautifully with everything


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday and LNY everyone. My pink accessories on this frosty Friday (-29c). I’ve been loving this iridescent chain more and more b/c it goes beautifully with everything
> View attachment 4988507



Your RP bag is so pretty — it looks especially good there with the chain and the flowers.  Happy V-Day and LNY weekend to you V .


----------



## bfly

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> LOVE IT!!!



Thank you.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Your RP bag is so pretty — it looks especially good there with the chain and the flowers.  Happy V-Day and LNY weekend to you V .


Thank you, sweet M. I wish you the same happiness this weekend!


----------



## Loriad

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you, my sweet LV friends      You ladies are the sparks of joy that make this community absolutely AMAZING!
> _> Air hugs for days!!_
> @Iamminda @sunnybrii @travelbliss @EveyB @Sunshine mama @Starbux32 @bfly @Bumbles @Venessa84 @LittleStar88 @MeepMeep67 @MarryMeLV_Now @DrTr @chloebagfreak @EmmJay @AndreaM99 @Loriad @bbcerisette66 @Vevy @fyn72


Right back at you! Everyone here and their positivity has been a wonderful diversion from the craziness in the world right now! Love u all and wish u happiness and all the best in 2021!


----------



## Bumbles

bfly said:


> Ready for Valentine’s weekend gateway.
> 
> View attachment 4987971


Gorgeous


----------



## 23adeline

ggirl said:


> I love your matching belt/bag combo


Thanks , it’s my favourite belt


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Lunar New Year! 
I was too busy celebrating the New Year Eve and First Day of new year at own home. Previous years we celebrated at parents’ home, this year we are not allowed to travel back to home town. So it’s kind of special Lunar New Year for us this year 

LV reversible belt , bandeau, earrings and bracelet . not carrying bag as I was at home


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Felicie in mono is my second loyal lockdown bag for visiting the grocery store and the bakery as well as running errands and going for a walk!


----------



## Mapoon

Finally using my Métis with my MPA strap again and debuting my multicolour PO..have a nice weekend all!! What a lovely pop of colour


----------



## gwendo25

A pop of red for Valentine’s Day with Tuileries Besace and Flore compact wallet!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday and LNY everyone. My pink accessories on this frosty Friday (-29c). I’ve been loving this iridescent chain more and more b/c it goes beautifully with everything
> View attachment 4988507


Wow -29! Here it’s „only“ -10 and already it feels terribly cold! 
Love your picture with the flowers and your rose ballerine beauty!   Happy Valentines Weekend!


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Happy Lunar New Year!
> I was too busy celebrating the New Year Eve and First Day of new year at own home. Previous years we celebrated at parents’ home, this year we are not allowed to travel back to home town. So it’s kind of special Lunar New Year for us this year
> 
> LV reversible belt , bandeau, earrings and bracelet . not carrying bag as I was at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988749


Happy Lunar New Year! 
You look gorgeous!!


----------



## skyqueen

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday and LNY everyone. My pink accessories on this frosty Friday (-29c). I’ve been loving this iridescent chain more and more b/c it goes beautifully with everything
> View attachment 4988507


Just gorgeous...makes me think spring is right around the corner!


----------



## 23adeline

EveyB said:


> Happy Lunar New Year!
> You look gorgeous!!


Thanks for your compliment dear!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Having fun with my V-day eve bag,  and my jaune card holder tagging along.


----------



## Sunshine mama

gwendo25 said:


> A pop of red for Valentine’s Day with Tuileries Besace and Flore compact wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988909
> View attachment 4988911


Simply smashing!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Happy Lunar New Year!
> I was too busy celebrating the New Year Eve and First Day of new year at own home. Previous years we celebrated at parents’ home, this year we are not allowed to travel back to home town. So it’s kind of special Lunar New Year for us this year
> 
> LV reversible belt , bandeau, earrings and bracelet . not carrying bag as I was at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988749


Thank you.  And you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tristaeliseh said:


> New purchase from Rebag, took it out today to run errands! The funkier the bag, the more I like it!
> 
> View attachment 4988391


So stunning! Love the cuuuuute charm too!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Loving my speedy b 25 in de so very much - it’s a great beautiful, comfortable and secure bag for any weather and occasion!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Having fun with my V-day eve bag,  and my jaune card holder tagging along.
> View attachment 4989001


How cute!  And with LVoe!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Loving my speedy b 25 in de so very much - it’s a great beautiful, comfortable and secure bag for any weather and occasion!
> View attachment 4989352


Your beautiful bag looks sooooo pristine!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Your beautiful bag looks sooooo pristine!!!


Thank you so much, my dear!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EveyB said:


> Wow -29! Here it’s „only“ -10 and already it feels terribly cold!
> Love your picture with the flowers and your rose ballerine beauty!   Happy Valentines Weekend!


TY Evey! Yes, our Canadian winters get very cold but at least we’re not in Siberia lol. Happy LVoe day to you too  


skyqueen said:


> Just gorgeous...makes me think spring is right around the corner!


TYSM hun  Happy my pic brings you some uplifting spring vibes. Only 2 more months!


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Happy Lunar New Year!
> I was too busy celebrating the New Year Eve and First Day of new year at own home. Previous years we celebrated at parents’ home, this year we are not allowed to travel back to home town. So it’s kind of special Lunar New Year for us this year
> 
> LV reversible belt , bandeau, earrings and bracelet . not carrying bag as I was at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988749



Happy Lunar New Year . You look so effortlessly chic in this pretty outfit — perfect for the new year celebration .


----------



## mdcx

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday and LNY everyone. My pink accessories on this frosty Friday (-29c). I’ve been loving this iridescent chain more and more b/c it goes beautifully with everything
> View attachment 4988507


This chain is perfect, it has that yummy gummy candy look!


----------



## mdcx

23adeline said:


> Happy Lunar New Year!
> I was too busy celebrating the New Year Eve and First Day of new year at own home. Previous years we celebrated at parents’ home, this year we are not allowed to travel back to home town. So it’s kind of special Lunar New Year for us this year
> 
> LV reversible belt , bandeau, earrings and bracelet . not carrying bag as I was at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988749


Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## mdcx

Sunshine mama said:


> Having fun with my V-day eve bag,  and my jaune card holder tagging along.
> View attachment 4989001


Adore this combo, wow!


----------



## balen.girl

Sunday Funday..


----------



## Venessa84

Birthday/ early Vday dinner followed by trying to sell my LV at the supermarket...


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> Happy Lunar New Year . You look so effortlessly chic in this pretty outfit — perfect for the new year celebration .





Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  And you look gorgeous!!!





mdcx said:


> Happy Lunar New Year!


Thanks all


Iamminda said:


> Happy Lunar New Year . You look so effortlessly chic in this pretty outfit — perfect for the new year celebration .


Thanks all!


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Birthday/ early Vday dinner followed by trying to sell my LV at the supermarket...
> 
> View attachment 4989849
> View attachment 4989850
> View attachment 4989851
> View attachment 4989852



Happy Birthday and Happy Valentine’s Day Venessa . Too funny about selling your beautiful Capucines at the supermarket .


----------



## 23adeline

Venessa84 said:


> Birthday/ early Vday dinner followed by trying to sell my LV at the supermarket...
> 
> View attachment 4989849
> View attachment 4989850
> View attachment 4989851
> View attachment 4989852


I’m buying your Capucines


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Valentine’s Day to all my lovely friends !


----------



## Vevy

Venessa84 said:


> Birthday/ early Vday dinner followed by trying to sell my LV at the supermarket...
> 
> View attachment 4989849
> View attachment 4989850
> View attachment 4989851
> View attachment 4989852


Happy Birthday! Love your bag and that pitcher of sangría


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> Having fun with my V-day eve bag,  and my jaune card holder tagging along.
> View attachment 4989001


Love it all!


----------



## Vevy

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday and LNY everyone. My pink accessories on this frosty Friday (-29c). I’ve been loving this iridescent chain more and more b/c it goes beautifully with everything
> View attachment 4988507


@MyBelongs to Louis 
Lovely bag and flowers!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Having fun with my V-day eve bag,  and my jaune card holder tagging along.
> View attachment 4989001


Love the colour combo! Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Bumbles

Happy Valentine’s Day all! Hope you have a fantastic special day! My wallet and bag for the lovey day!


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> Birthday/ early Vday dinner followed by trying to sell my LV at the supermarket...
> 
> View attachment 4989849
> View attachment 4989850
> View attachment 4989851
> View attachment 4989852


Happy Vday Bday!! To heck with groceries - I’ll buy your gorgeous capucines!


----------



## nesia69

Happy Valentines Day everyone


----------



## gwendo25

Happy Valentine’s Day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vevy said:


> Love it all!





EveyB said:


> Love the colour combo! Happy Valentines Day!


Thank you so much!!! Happy Valentine's Day to you also!!!


----------



## Vevy

Happy Valentine's Day!   
Going to lunch with DH, children and Eva, who has a beautiful and romantic red interior


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vevy said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!
> Going to lunch with DH, children and Eva, who has a beautiful and romantic red interior
> View attachment 4990532
> View attachment 4990533


So pretty!!


----------



## Loving*Louis

Vevy said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!
> Going to lunch with DH, children and Eva, who has a beautiful and romantic red interior
> View attachment 4990532
> View attachment 4990533


HVD to you, your Eva is beautiful


----------



## Loving*Louis

Venessa84 said:


> Birthday/ early Vday dinner followed by trying to sell my LV at the supermarket...
> 
> View attachment 4989849
> View attachment 4989850
> View attachment 4989851
> View attachment 4989852


lol, so funny!!


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> Happy Birthday and Happy Valentine’s Day Venessa . Too funny about selling your beautiful Capucines at the supermarket .


 
Thank you Minda!! It‘s been a great weekend. 



23adeline said:


> I’m buying your Capucines



You can add this one to your beautiful capucines collection. 



DrTr said:


> Happy Vday Bday!! To heck with groceries - I’ll buy your gorgeous capucines!



Thank you lady!!



Loving*Louis said:


> lol, so funny!!



It was fun too taking the photo and people looking at me like I was nuts. 

Just in case anyone was wondering...I hate food shopping. So I was trying to have fun while my husband did his thing waiting in the deli line.


----------



## Venessa84

Repost from last year with my twist as we’re home today with the family. Happy Valentine’s Day to you all! I hope it’s a great day!!


----------



## Bumbles

Vevy said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!
> Going to lunch with DH, children and Eva, who has a beautiful and romantic red interior
> View attachment 4990532
> View attachment 4990533


Beautiful roses


----------



## bfly

Venessa84 said:


> Birthday/ early Vday dinner followed by trying to sell my LV at the supermarket...
> 
> View attachment 4989849
> View attachment 4989850
> View attachment 4989851
> View attachment 4989852



OMG you’re brave enough to put your precious bag on that cold shelves. I hope it’s clean tho


----------



## sunnybrii

Happy Valentine’s Day, sweet friends!


----------



## mdcx

Venessa84 said:


> Birthday/ early Vday dinner followed by trying to sell my LV at the supermarket...
> 
> View attachment 4989849
> View attachment 4989850
> View attachment 4989851
> View attachment 4989852


Lol, lovely olives! The food in pic 2 looks so delicious!


----------



## Vevy

Loving*Louis said:


> HVD to you, your Eva is beautiful



@Loving*Louis 
Thank you, LL!  I love Eva, one of my favorite LV bags


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty!!



@Sunshine mama 
Thank you! I hope you're having a great VDay!


----------



## Vevy

sunnybrii said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day, sweet friends!
> View attachment 4990975



@sunnybrii 

Love it, so perfect for Valentine's Day!


----------



## Vevy

Venessa84 said:


> Repost from last year with my twist as we’re home today with the family. Happy Valentine’s Day to you all! I hope it’s a great day!!
> 
> View attachment 4990710



@Vanessa


Venessa84 said:


> Repost from last year with my twist as we’re home today with the family. Happy Valentine’s Day to you all! I hope it’s a great day!!
> 
> View attachment 4990710


@Venessa84 

Gorgeous red bag! Love the bottle of champagne, too! Cheers!


----------



## Vevy

Bumbles said:


> Beautiful roses



@Bumbles 

They are, thank you!


----------



## Bumbles

sunnybrii said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day, sweet friends!
> View attachment 4990975


Beautiful photo, gorgeous bag and stunning shoes! Perfect in everyway. That bag is definitely a show stopper


----------



## Iamminda

sunnybrii said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day, sweet friends!
> View attachment 4990975



So pretty — you always take the best photos S .


----------



## 23adeline

Auspicious day to resume work after CNY, went to office for a while with City Steamer Mini 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Going to new house construction site and grocery shopping later with Nor Pouch paired with pink strap


----------



## lemondln

tristaeliseh said:


> New purchase from Rebag, took it out today to run errands! The funkier the bag, the more I like it!
> 
> View attachment 4988391


wow, this bag is too beautiful!


----------



## Venessa84

bfly said:


> OMG you’re brave enough to put your precious bag on that cold shelves. I hope it’s clean tho



It was clean enough 



sunnybrii said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day, sweet friends!
> View attachment 4990975



Beautiful shot! Love seeing pics of this bag. Happy Vday!!



mdcx said:


> Lol, lovely olives! The food in pic 2 looks so delicious!



Thank you!! The food was amazing. 



Vevy said:


> @Venessa84
> 
> Gorgeous red bag! Love the bottle of champagne, too! Cheers!



Thank you! The champagne was the best part.


----------



## 23adeline

visit construction site with Noe pouch


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday's action, which was just sitting around.  I thought they all looked smashing together!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Auspicious day to resume work after CNY, went to office for a while with City Steamer Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991149
> 
> Going to new house construction site and grocery shopping later with Nor Pouch paired with pink strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991151


Love your City Steamer Mini! Is the pink in the picture showing the actual color?


----------



## BagLady14

Cloudy day on the bay.  Deciding whether to keep?  It's just a little baby bag. Deauville has pre - patina'd vachetta.


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday's action, which was just sitting around.  I thought they all looked smashing together!
> View attachment 4991396


@Sunshine mama 

Beautiful, love your Alma. They all look smashing together, indeed!


----------



## Vevy

BagLady14 said:


> Cloudy day on the bay.  Deciding whether to keep?  It's just a little baby bag. Deauville has pre - patina'd vachetta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991416


Very cute bag!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Loving small bags and compact SLGs in the lockdown!


----------



## skyqueen

sunnybrii said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day, sweet friends!
> View attachment 4990975


I just love this bag!  I bet it's a conversation piece!


----------



## Sunshine mama

sunnybrii said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day, sweet friends!
> View attachment 4990975


So lovely!!!!


----------



## baghabitz34

Happy Monogram Monday! We’ll be in action later today during a Target run. Need a few items before the snowstorm hits.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday's action, which was just sitting around.  I thought they all looked smashing together!
> View attachment 4991396


How cute is that!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

sunnybrii said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day, sweet friends!
> View attachment 4990975


WOW! WOW! WOOOOW!!! This bag (and this pic) has my heart!!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Monogram Monday .  I am officially obsessed with this adorable bandeau (used it 3 days in a row on 3 different bags, what bag should I use it on next? ).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monogram Monday .  I am officially obsessed with this adorable bandeau (used it 3 days in a row on 3 different bags, what bag should I use it on next? ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991714


Wow! Do you have both the red and the pink rodeo bandeaux?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! Do you have both the red and the pink rodeo bandeaux?



Thanks . Just the pink. Both were available when I got it but I was trying _not_ to buy more than one of the same item anymore.  Plus I am eyeing a different red/black one.


----------



## Vevy

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monogram Monday .  I am officially obsessed with this adorable bandeau (used it 3 days in a row on 3 different bags, what bag should I use it on next? ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991714


@Iamminda 
Love the Rodeo bandeau, those oxes sitting on the trunks are adorable! ☺


----------



## Iamminda

Vevy said:


> @Iamminda
> Love the Rodeo bandeau, those oxes sitting on the trunks are adorable! ☺



Thank you Vevy .  I really adore these lunar new year bandeaus.


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Love your City Steamer Mini! Is the pink in the picture showing the actual color?


Thanks SM!
The actual color is more ‘striking’. This pic is closer to actual color


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monogram Monday .  I am officially obsessed with this adorable bandeau (used it 3 days in a row on 3 different bags, what bag should I use it on next? ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991714


What a cutie patootie!  Happy mono Monday, IM!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy belated V day, everyone!
	

		
			
		

		
	



@Sunshine mama @Iamminda @Bumbles @sunnybrii @travelbliss @Starbux32 @LittleStar88 @M_Butterfly @MeepMeep67 @Vevy @bfly @Loriad @23adeline @Poochie231080 @DrTr @EveyB @bbcerisette66 @Tropezienne @MarryMeLV_Now @Penelopepursula @Venessa84 @balen.girl 



My pinks this VDay weekend


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy belated V day, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991992
> 
> @Sunshine mama @Iamminda @Bumbles @sunnybrii @travelbliss @Starbux32 @LittleStar88 @M_Butterfly @MeepMeep67 @Vevy @bfly @Loriad @23adeline @Poochie231080 @DrTr @EveyB @bbcerisette66 @Tropezienne @MarryMeLV_Now @Penelopepursula @Venessa84 @balen.girl
> 
> View attachment 4991999
> 
> My pinks this VDay weekend


Thank you MB! Hope you had a lovely V-Day too! The teddy is so cute and the pink bag is perfect!!


----------



## sunnybrii

@Vevy @Bumbles @Iamminda @Venessa84 @skyqueen @Sunshine mama @MyBelongs to Louis @MarryMeLV_Now 

Hope u all had a beautiful Valentine’s Day! You ladies are all too sweet & kind with your words...thx so much! Sending virtual hugs your way.


----------



## sunnybrii

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monogram Monday .  I am officially obsessed with this adorable bandeau (used it 3 days in a row on 3 different bags, what bag should I use it on next? ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991714


This is such a pretty bag with a pop of that beautiful shade of pink & that bandeau is just perfect for this bag! Love it, sweet A!


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy belated V day, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991992
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991999
> 
> My pinks this VDay weekend


Haha that gif is way too cute! Hope u enjoyed your day as well. I’m falling in love with your pink PM, MBL!


----------



## 23adeline

OTG PM was dressing up last night for today’s action which is ‘go to work’ 




I might go to LV store later if I’m free , to exchange my melted City Steamer MM.


----------



## Loriad

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy belated V day, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991992
> 
> @Sunshine mama @Iamminda @Bumbles @sunnybrii @travelbliss @Starbux32 @LittleStar88 @M_Butterfly @MeepMeep67 @Vevy @bfly @Loriad @23adeline @Poochie231080 @DrTr @EveyB @bbcerisette66 @Tropezienne @MarryMeLV_Now @Penelopepursula @Venessa84 @balen.girl
> 
> View attachment 4991999
> 
> My pinks this VDay weekend


Gorgeous! Happy belated to u as well!!! This beautiful bag and the flowers makes me look forward to spring!


----------



## Islandbreeze

BagLady14 said:


> Cloudy day on the bay.  Deciding whether to keep?  It's just a little baby bag. Deauville has pre - patina'd vachetta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991416


What are you unsure about? I love mine!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much, sweet gals 

V — I adore your pretty RP PM being a huge pink fan of pink myself (if it weren’t for that S-lock and my lack of dexterity ).



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What a cutie patootie!  Happy mono Monday, IM!






sunnybrii said:


> This is such a pretty bag with a pop of that beautiful shade of pink & that bandeau is just perfect for this bag! Love it, sweet A!


----------



## mdcx

BagLady14 said:


> Cloudy day on the bay.  Deciding whether to keep?  It's just a little baby bag. Deauville has pre - patina'd vachetta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991416


To me, it is super adorable and very classic looking. I like the honey patina, but I know some people prefer the more white "new" patina look.


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> Vday shopping for DH. He wants tools!
> View attachment 4986980


To fix everything that’s gone wrong in your life!


----------



## 23adeline

Didn’t go LV because I was too busy at work  , went to new house construction site after work


----------



## ashokdm

yeh thank you


----------



## Ava758

My Speedy B25 on Vday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> To fix everything that’s gone wrong in your life!


I can only wish for that! Wouldn't that be great!!!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy belated V day, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991992
> 
> @Sunshine mama @Iamminda @Bumbles @sunnybrii @travelbliss @Starbux32 @LittleStar88 @M_Butterfly @MeepMeep67 @Vevy @bfly @Loriad @23adeline @Poochie231080 @DrTr @EveyB @bbcerisette66 @Tropezienne @MarryMeLV_Now @Penelopepursula @Venessa84 @balen.girl
> 
> View attachment 4991999
> 
> My pinks this VDay weekend


Thanks so much, you too!     I hope you had a wonderful Valentines Weekend!
Your rose ballerine PM is so gorgeous, perfect for Vday


----------



## BagLady14

Islandbreeze said:


> What are you unsure about? I love mine!


I am unsure about the quality and how scratchy the strap is.  Wondering if it's the one I have?  Or maybe not for me.  Mine is very shapeless and sort of caves in.


----------



## travelbliss

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monogram Monday .  I am officially obsessed with this adorable bandeau (used it 3 days in a row on 3 different bags, what bag should I use it on next? ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991714


Wow.   You are a pro at perfectly placing that bandeau.  Simply gorgeous !!


----------



## Iamminda

travelbliss said:


> Wow.   You are a pro at perfectly placing that bandeau.  Simply gorgeous !!



Thanks so much .   I wish I can do magic with my bandeaus like @Sunshine mama and others .


----------



## Islandbreeze

BagLady14 said:


> I am unsure about the quality and how scratchy the strap is.  Wondering if it's the one I have?  Or maybe not for me.  Mine is very shapeless and sort of caves in.


Hmm, mine isn’t like that at all. Maybe you should take it in and compare to a different one?


----------



## 23adeline

Went to LV just now , bought these
	

		
			
		

		
	



Mini Soft Trink 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Tried the strap on my Alma BB
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also tried Trunk Messenger to see the size ,as I ordered the colourful pastel version from CS


This is the shortest strap setting which is quite long


My SA gave me this CNY gift



The black chain of Eclipse Mini Soft Trunk is lighter and no ‘ metal knocking sound’, should be made of   plastic


----------



## castortroy666




----------



## Tropezienne

castortroy666 said:


> View attachment 4993769


What size is your keepall in this picture please? Beautiful bag!


----------



## castortroy666

Tropezienne said:


> What size is your keepall in this picture please? Beautiful bag!



Thank you! This is the 55. Just a couple days old stuffed full of pillows


----------



## Tropezienne

castortroy666 said:


> Thank you! This is the 55. Just a couple days old stuffed full of pillows


Thank you! I was wondering how much paper was inside! Pillows are much more convenient!!!


----------



## castortroy666

Tropezienne said:


> Thank you! I was wondering how much paper was inside! Pillows are much more convenient!!!



Yes pillows are the best. I bought a really big pillow today, and thats all it takes to stuff it now, much easier


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4994003
> View attachment 4994012



Right back at you, V — Happy Wednesday .  Looks like you are ready to go somewhere soon with these two beautiful bags.


----------



## AndreaM99

Happy Ash Wednesday everyone!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Right back at you, V — Happy Wednesday .  Looks like you are ready to go somewhere soon with these two beautiful bags.


Thanks IM. Lol I wish! The closest I’ve come to travelling is living through movies w/ stunning landscapes (like the Secret Life of Walter Mitty)


----------



## 23adeline

Using new bandouliere with old Cluny BB 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Cluby BB is almost as big as OTG PM


----------



## fiemiey

Melli12 said:


> My new Rivoli PM at my home  I attached my monogram strap for winter and freezing temperature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959393


A very nice bag & its’s such a beauty..i am also currently eyeing for this monogram..but i need to know whether it’s heavy? Can anyone mention this bag’s est. weight? Currently i’m using speedy b25 for daily and of course it’s lightweight..i’ve owned the siena pm once but have to let it go due to space issue. TIA ❤️


----------



## BagLady14

Islandbreeze said:


> Hmm, mine isn’t like that at all. Maybe you should take it in and compare to a different one?



I did.  They had one other reserved for someone.  It did seem nicer.  I exchanged for this..  Not really close although they are both mini bags and both look retro.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Silk square.


----------



## ditzydi

My Rivington PM and cles playing out on the ice.  Im so over this.  At least we have electricity and water for now.  Hoping that we don’t lose either again before we thaw out.


----------



## 23adeline

Used my standby bag again after work yesterday 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Using lemon Alma bb today
	

		
			
		

		
	



My new Bandouliere vs Alma Bb  strap


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sharing my excitement for my new Summer Animation NF. If only it released w/ March 19th batch - it’ll be perfect for my birthday month


----------



## 23adeline

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Sharing my excitement for my new Summer Animation NF. If only it released w/ March 19th batch - it’ll be perfect for my birthday month
> View attachment 4995250
> View attachment 4995251
> View attachment 4995263


March 19th? My birthday 
I must get a birthday gift for myself then


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

23adeline said:


> March 19th? My birthday
> I must get a birthday gift for myself then


Cool, you’re a March baby too? The 1st batch is March 19, ombré bags will be April 2


----------



## 23adeline

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Cool, you’re a March baby too? The 1st batch is March 19, ombré bags will be April 2


Yes , March baby gang 
I must find out what designs will be available ...
Quite disappointed with the LV stocks availability here lately


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

23adeline said:


> Yes , March baby gang
> I must find out what designs will be available ...
> Quite disappointed with the LV stocks availability here lately


Sorry to hear that. Come check out our SS21 thread for lots of summer goodies  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ss21-seasonal-collection.1038949/


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day to all my lovely friends !
> View attachment 4990060


All are lovely!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monogram Monday .  I am officially obsessed with this adorable bandeau (used it 3 days in a row on 3 different bags, what bag should I use it on next? ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991714


Absolutely gorgeous!!! Lovely Bandeau!


----------



## cheidel

castortroy666 said:


> View attachment 4993769


Very nice!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4994003
> View attachment 4994012


Both gorgeous bags!!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Keepall XS/Nano Keepall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980703
> View attachment 4980704


Stylish and gorgeous backgrounds!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Vertical Trunk Pochette in Reverse
> 
> View attachment 4975382


Just fabulous!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

cheidel said:


> Both gorgeous bags!!!


Thanks C  Hope your start to 2021 is going well!


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!! Lovely Bandeau!



Thanks so much C


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Sharing my excitement for my new Summer Animation NF. If only it released w/ March 19th batch - it’ll be perfect for my birthday month
> View attachment 4995250
> View attachment 4995251
> View attachment 4995263


I’m wishing you so very much to get this stunning bag in March already!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

My GO NF is coming for the first time to the office with me today!  Love the possibility to use this bag on a rainy day and to switch my outfit colors from brown & Co to grey, black, white and blue! I also appreciate the buttery soft leather handles, that don’t dig into my shoulder although the bag is very full today and thus very heavy! Love the very practical outside pocket for my phone. All in all: perfect work bag!


----------



## Yeshax

Packing my NF DE RB for picking up sons school computer. My husbands daughter got diagnosed with COVID yesterday and she is living with us so the whole family is put in quarantine for a week now. A car ride to pick up the computer is okay though and I am looking forward to the outing. I work in health care and have been working every day since the outbreak so it feels very odd to stay at home when not sick (but might have it even if I have gotten the vaccine twice) but we will of course do so and try not to spread it to others. Wish you all a nice weekend and hope you don’t get exposed to this awful virus!


----------



## Sibelle

Ok, I just saw the new Men´s collection and could not resist .
Who knew I was a trendsetter all along ...


----------



## nesia69

New to me Vernis key pouch, just arrived  Much bigger than I thought but still love it.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Take care!❤️


Yeshax said:


> Packing my NF DE RB for picking up sons school computer. My husbands daughter got diagnosed with COVID yesterday and she is living with us so the whole family is put in quarantine for a week now. A car ride to pick up the computer is okay though and I am looking forward to the outing. I work in health care and have been working every day since the outbreak so it feels very odd to stay at home when not sick (but might have it even if I have gotten the vaccine twice) but we will of course do so and try not to spread it to others. Wish you all a nice weekend and hope you don’t get exposed to this awful virus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995495


----------



## Tropezienne

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Sharing my excitement for my new Summer Animation NF. If only it released w/ March 19th batch - it’ll be perfect for my birthday month
> View attachment 4995250
> View attachment 4995251
> View attachment 4995263


I hope it does! It will look lovely displayed next to your Skittles cédrat Alma!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> My GO NF is coming for the first time to the office with me today!  Love the possibility to use this bag on a rainy day and to switch my outfit colors from brown & Co to grey, black, white and blue! I also appreciate the buttery soft leather handles, that don’t dig into my shoulder although the bag is very full today and thus very heavy! Love the very practical outside pocket for my phone. All in all: perfect work bag!
> View attachment 4995450
> 
> View attachment 4995451


  You know it’s meant to be when your beautiful LV bag matches your transport’s interior lol. Love how timeless and functional NF’s are - I can’t wait to see you add an ombré one too!


Tropezienne said:


> I hope it does! It will look lovely displayed next to your Skittles cédrat Alma!


Aww thanks T  Happy Friday!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> You know it’s meant to be when your beautiful LV bag matches your transport’s interior lol. Love how timeless and functional NF’s are - I can’t wait to see you add an ombré one too!
> 
> Aww thanks T  Happy Friday!


Thank you so much hun!


----------



## bigverne28

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Sharing my excitement for my new Summer Animation NF. If only it released w/ March 19th batch - it’ll be perfect for my birthday month
> View attachment 4995250
> View attachment 4995251
> View attachment 4995263


Ombré preorders March 5th!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bigverne28 said:


> Ombré preorders March 5th!


  !


----------



## 23adeline

Th


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Sorry to hear that. Come check out our SS21 thread for lots of summer goodies  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ss21-seasonal-collection.1038949/


Thanks for the link dear!
I did check out those links on and off , and many CS know me because I always called to place order for ‘upcoming release items’ .
That also proved that how fast we could get info in this forum , thanks to all that provide us with all the first hand information


----------



## 23adeline

cheidel said:


> All are lovely!!!!


Thanks dear!


----------



## 23adeline

Mini Soft Trunk Tapestry is officially going out to work today 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It fits quite a lot


----------



## 23adeline

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Sorry to hear that. Come check out our SS21 thread for lots of summer goodies  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ss21-seasonal-collection.1038949/


I just called CS to order 5 bags, the CS asked whether I order all for my own use 
I hope the stocks will be available soon .


----------



## Melli12

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> My GO NF is coming for the first time to the office with me today!  Love the possibility to use this bag on a rainy day and to switch my outfit colors from brown & Co to grey, black, white and blue! I also appreciate the buttery soft leather handles, that don’t dig into my shoulder although the bag is very full today and thus very heavy! Love the very practical outside pocket for my phone. All in all: perfect work bag!
> View attachment 4995450
> 
> View attachment 4995451


I love the colors on black  the seat looks like Deutsche Bahn, isn‘t it?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Melli12 said:


> I love the colors on black  the seat looks like Deutsche Bahn, isn‘t it?


Thank you!  
Yes it is!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> My GO NF is coming for the first time to the office with me today!  Love the possibility to use this bag on a rainy day and to switch my outfit colors from brown & Co to grey, black, white and blue! I also appreciate the buttery soft leather handles, that don’t dig into my shoulder although the bag is very full today and thus very heavy! Love the very practical outside pocket for my phone. All in all: perfect work bag!
> View attachment 4995450
> 
> View attachment 4995451


So cute.  I bet you're the only one with this bag in your area!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Petit Sac Plat today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Sharing my excitement for my new Summer Animation NF. If only it released w/ March 19th batch - it’ll be perfect for my birthday month
> View attachment 4995250
> View attachment 4995251
> View attachment 4995263


This color combo is really pretty!
Do you know if the charm comes with the bag?


----------



## Loving*Louis

In love with the Coussin 3Does anybody know the price? comes in 2 sizes.


----------



## LOYER

[QUOTE = "Aimer * Louis, message: 34354426, membre: 734567"]
Amoureux du Coussin 3D, quelqu'un connaît-il le prix? existe en 2 tailles.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4996712
View attachment 4996713
View attachment 4996714
View attachment 4996715
View attachment 4996716
View attachment 4996717

[/CITATION]
2900 euros le MM et 2600 euros le PM


----------



## Loving*Louis

LOYER said:


> [QUOTE = "Aimer * Louis, message: 34354426, membre: 734567"]
> Amoureux du Coussin 3D, quelqu'un connaît-il le prix? existe en 2 tailles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996712
> View attachment 4996713
> View attachment 4996714
> View attachment 4996715
> View attachment 4996716
> View attachment 4996717
> 
> [/CITATION]
> 2900 euros le MM et 2600 euros le PM


Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Loving*Louis said:


> Thank you!!


Which size and color are you loving the most?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute.  I bet you're the only one with this bag in your area!!!


Thank you dear!  that’s true, I haven’t seen anyone with the same bag so far  and when I wear her, the bag gets a lot of looks


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> This color combo is really pretty!
> Do you know if the charm comes with the bag?


Yes, the charm should be included and the price thus higher (in euro, it should be 150€ more expensive than the current LE NFs).  The charm should also come on the speedy and OTG from the same collection 
I’ve settled on the same bag as well!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Yes, the charm should be included and the price thus higher (in euro, it should be 150€ more expensive than the current LE NFs).  The charm should also come on the speedy and OTG from the same collection
> I’ve settled on the same bag as well!


Thank you MareyMe!!


----------



## gwendo25

Resting my Pochette Métis and key pouch in Empreinte leather, after a hard day of shopping.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Enjoying the first warm day since months at the nearest lake with Felicie in mono on a PM strap


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Picking up bubble tea in Berlin. Haven't worn this beauty for years... and I got it pre-loved many years ago for a fraction of the price this model is sold for on platforms nowadays.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Petit Sac Plat today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996697


Hello PSP beauties  I adore your keen eye for accessories SM! Perfect



MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Enjoying the first warm day since months at the nearest lake with Felicie in mono on a PM strap
> View attachment 4997030
> 
> View attachment 4997031


Ducks are so cute! Love your scenic pictures MM


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Lucky LNY start with Vivienne Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hello PSP beauties  I adore your keen eye for accessories SM! Perfect
> 
> 
> Ducks are so cute! Love your scenic pictures MM


Thank you so much hun!    Your Vivienne is soo cute too!!


----------



## BagLady14

St Pete's, Florida.

Dirty martini & Dauphine


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4997058
> 
> Lucky LNY start with Vivienne Happy Saturday everyone!


This is such a sweet picture!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLady14 said:


> St Pete's, Florida.
> 
> Dirty martina & Dauphine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997098


Love the size and the look of your Dauphine!


----------



## Sunshine mama

CrackBerryCream said:


> Picking up bubble tea in Berlin. Haven't worn this beauty for years... and I got it pre-loved many years ago for a fraction of the price this model is sold for on platforms nowadays.


Wow it looks brand spanking new!!!


----------



## mdcx

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> My GO NF is coming for the first time to the office with me today!  Love the possibility to use this bag on a rainy day and to switch my outfit colors from brown & Co to grey, black, white and blue! I also appreciate the buttery soft leather handles, that don’t dig into my shoulder although the bag is very full today and thus very heavy! Love the very practical outside pocket for my phone. All in all: perfect work bag!
> View attachment 4995450
> 
> View attachment 4995451


This bag is so amazing. Every time I see this series, it reminds me of the original Alice in Wonderland illustrations by John Tenniel:


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

mdcx said:


> This bag is so amazing. Every time I see this series, it reminds me of the original Alice in Wonderland illustrations by John Tenniel:
> View attachment 4997187


Thank you very much dear! 
That’s so true - I feel the Alice in Wonderland vibes too, especially from the white card on the front!


----------



## bh4me

Slgs and bag strap today


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a sweet picture!!!!


Thanks hun  So happy to see your eye candy posts too 


23adeline said:


> I just called CS to order 5 bags, the CS asked whether I order all for my own use
> I hope the stocks will be available soon .


Cool, is preorder open for your area already? I shared pics in the thread that a reseller has stuff available already. I’m amazed by that lol I’ll have to wait for actual release date like everyone else


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4997058
> 
> Lucky LNY start with Vivienne Happy Saturday everyone!



Such a cute picture V  —  Vivienne. Two Viviennes equal twice the fun .


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Saturday — using my Trio Messenger strap here for a sporty look .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Happy Saturday — using my Trio Messenger strap here for a sporty look .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997366


Oh I really love how you put the 2 together!!! 
It's trio chic!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I really love how you put the 2 together!!!
> It's trio chic!!!



Thanks SSSM — you are trio sweet


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Happy Saturday — using my Trio Messenger strap here for a sporty look .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997366


   
Wow I’m floored by your stunning Twist combo, M! Looks fantastic with the thicker black strap! TY for sending my Vivienne some LVoe and I think you’re both _Trio sweet_ 
@Iamminda @Sunshine mama


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow I’m floored by your stunning Twist combo, M! Looks fantastic with the thicker black strap! TY for sending my Vivienne some LVoe and I think you’re both _Trio sweet_
> @Iamminda @Sunshine mama



Thanks so much, my trio sweet friend .  You helped inspire me to get the Trio M and this style of the Twist bag.


----------



## Loving*Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Which size and color are you loving the most?


Black and white mm, red pm.


----------



## Mapoon

Loving*Louis said:


> In love with the Coussin 3Does anybody know the price? comes in 2 sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996712
> View attachment 4996713
> View attachment 4996714
> View attachment 4996715
> View attachment 4996716
> View attachment 4996717


----------



## Mapoon

Paired the larger pochette from my MPA with the Métis strap..very comfy and spacious! It’s such a useful strap to match all the monogram bags. Visited the happy place but didn’t come out with anything...and check out the version from Zara   Hope all your weekends are safe and well.


----------



## gagabag

Trio or should I say duo pochette?


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Capucines BB Galet went with me for a second time this week to LV. We picked up a tiny little goodie.


----------



## KoalaXJ

Happy Sunday


----------



## Alicja K

What a beautiful Sunday here in Ireland  we still in level 5 lockdown so we could only go in 5km distance from the house. Took my GO Felicie Pochette first time out  finally!!


----------



## BagLady14

KoalaXJ said:


> Happy Sunday
> View attachment 4997821


Cheers!


----------



## Loriad

BagLady14 said:


> St Pete's, Florida.
> 
> Dirty martini & Dauphine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997098


Lucky girl! Wish I was in Florida! More snow coming here tonight.


----------



## kulasa87

Sunday fun day with my Petit Sac Plat


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Monday my dear friends


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

23adeline said:


> Happy Monday my dear friends
> View attachment 4998242
> View attachment 4998243
> View attachment 4998244


Wow the new strap looks fab on your Twist! Great idea


----------



## hippo@alice

Neverfull @ minimalist cafe


----------



## 23adeline

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow the new strap looks fab on your Twist! Great idea


Thanks MB! I’m going to try it on all bags with silver hardware


----------



## Islandbreeze

23adeline said:


> Happy Monday my dear friends
> View attachment 4998242
> View attachment 4998243
> View attachment 4998244


Wow, that looks beautiful together!


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Happy Monday my dear friends
> View attachment 4998242
> View attachment 4998243
> View attachment 4998244


Your new strap is so gorgeous! Wonderful idea to pair it with the white twist


----------



## 23adeline

EveyB said:


> Your new strap is so gorgeous! Wonderful idea to pair it with the white twist





Islandbreeze said:


> Wow, that looks beautiful together!


Thanks all! I think it looks like those newest rainbow colour twists , but the ‘black & white photo ‘ of them


----------



## merekat703

Dreaming of spring


----------



## Sunshine mama

hippo@alice said:


> Neverfull @ minimalist cafe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998344


What a gorgeous picture!!!


----------



## gwendo25

Tried on my purse extenders with my Pochette Métis.  I like the look, breaks up the all black appearance.


----------



## Roe

I took my Trouville out of retirement and gave her a new strap. I must say, it looks great.  Got many compliments on the bag over the weekend.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

GO NF on the way to work again


----------



## hippo@alice

Sunshine mama said:


> What a gorgeous picture!!!


Thanks for ur compliment.


----------



## 23adeline

Time to play Peek-a-boo


----------



## Venessa84

This is the longest I have ever used a wallet...going on over a year. Some shots of little miss capucines compact wallet while shopping a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## 23adeline

23adeline said:


> I just called CS to order 5 bags, the CS asked whether I order all for my own use
> I hope the stocks will be available soon .


The CS just told me they already secured one of the bag in this order for me, but the bag is not even in our region yet My CA said their side is not open for ordering yet .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Tuesday all! Here’s my look forward to spring pic. Can’t wait for winter to be over soon


----------



## nesia69

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday all! Here’s my look forward to spring pic. Can’t wait for winter to be over soon
> View attachment 4999402


OMG gorgeous picture  


Here is mine: monogram group photo


----------



## Taimi

My favorite brands together again, Mulberry with LV puppy bag charm.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A couple of my SLGs.


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday all! Here’s my look forward to spring pic. Can’t wait for winter to be over soon
> View attachment 4999402


Beautiful pic and it is so luminous


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday all! Here’s my look forward to spring pic. Can’t wait for winter to be over soon
> View attachment 4999402



So pretty V  — think this may be my absolute favorite LV colorway thus far (I slightly regret not getting something from this collection last year).


----------



## BagLady14

Yesterday in Dunedin


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

BagLady14 said:


> Yesterday in Dunedin
> View attachment 4999821


OMG, that’s so gorgeous! I wanna be there!


----------



## KathyN115

balen.girl said:


> Late post from few days ago.. With extra chain, perfect for cards and keys..
> View attachment 4985809



This makes me even more motivated to use my blue Escale toiletry 26 from last summer. I didn’t use it once ☹️  I am going to use it with a chain or leather strap and make it my summer handbag (I know a lot of you hate that but it is too pretty not to use!)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bumbles

BagLady14 said:


> Yesterday in Dunedin
> View attachment 4999821


Your dauphine is gorgeous! Simply stunning. I’ve been looking at the dauphine woc but haven’t decided between that and a few other bags!


----------



## BagLady14

Bumbles said:


> Your dauphine is gorgeous! Simply stunning. I’ve been looking at the dauphine woc but haven’t decided between that and a few other bags!


Thank you!  I love it.  I've only had it a little over a week and it's my new favorite.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY LVoelies   
@nesia69 - love your eye candy too!
@bbcerisette66 - so kind 
@Iamminda - I’m jelly back over your cute ox bandeau, IM - it’s pink heaven!


----------



## keishapie1973

BagLady14 said:


> Yesterday in Dunedin
> View attachment 4999821


This bag is so beautiful!!! It’s on my wishlist...


----------



## 23adeline

Neo Noe BB with new strap .

I fell in love with the design of bucket bag + thick jacquard strap of another brand when I saw it few months ago , I almost bought that.


----------



## fyn72

Waiting for car to be fixed, so much running around this week with problems, I’m exhausted


----------



## candypoo

Happy mid-week everyone!  
Using my PM twisty for the 2nd time..


----------



## Georgee girl

23adeline said:


> Neo Noe BB with new strap .
> 
> I fell in love with the design of bucket bag + thick jacquard strap of another brand when I saw it few months ago , I almost bought that.
> View attachment 5000337
> View attachment 5000338
> View attachment 5000358
> View attachment 5000359


Love the spiced up look with the strap!!! Can you tell me a little about the size capacity?  Can this bag fit a clemence wallet, MP and key pouch with room to spare?  I have been pondering this bag but not sure if it is too small for the full size wallet. I have a small zip around but prefer to use a full size when possible.


----------



## EmmJay

Keepall XS


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Playing with my Trio today  Happy midweek all!


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Thursday !
At work with Crafty Boite Chapeau


----------



## 23adeline

Georgee girl said:


> Love the spiced up look with the strap!!! Can you tell me a little about the size capacity?  Can this bag fit a clemence wallet, MP and key pouch with room to spare?  I have been pondering this bag but not sure if it is too small for the full size wallet. I have a small zip around but prefer to use a full size when possible.


Hi Georgee girl,
I don’t have the normal MP, I put in the smaller pouch from my MPA , my full size wallet and a coin card holder to take pics to show you . It looks full with these items in it.
	

		
			
		

		
	






With items that I normally carry, this bag is not even half filled


----------



## Georgee girl

23adeline said:


> Hi Georgee girl,
> I don’t have the normal MP, I put in the smaller pouch from my MPA , my full size wallet and a coin card holder to take pics to show you . It looks full with these items in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001684
> View attachment 5001687
> 
> View attachment 5001697
> 
> With items that I normally carry, this bag is not even half filled
> View attachment 5001688


Thank you for the information!! I have been eyeing this bb for a while.


----------



## 23adeline

Georgee girl said:


> Thank you for the information!! I have been eyeing this bb for a while.


You’re welcome.   
This bb is light weight , easy to match with , and  most importantly the base is not too bulky.


----------



## LadyInRed167




----------



## ninecherries

Spring is around the corner  Enjoying the first bits of sun in nature


----------



## Jordyaddict

First outing with my nano speedy which I got just before the price increase !Just heading into the food supermarket as it’s the only place we can go at the moment in the UK


----------



## KoalaXJ

It almost Friday!! I think the Neverfull PM might be my favorite bag to look at.


----------



## BagLady14

All my action pictures are from going out to lunch.  My Noe BB...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

KoalaXJ said:


> It almost Friday!! I think the Neverfull PM might be my favorite bag to look at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002097


Love it!❤️Every time I see a Neverfull pm I get so tempted to pull the trigger but trying so hard to resist bc I don’t like open top bags


----------



## Purrsey

Hi Singapore River.


----------



## 23adeline

I was searching high and low for Bella last night because I want to try the new strap on her 




Finally found her on the highest shelf. Took pic with the 2 sisters before switching the strap


----------



## fyn72

At the hospital visiting my daughter, my grandson has arrived! A lovely area outside to take a pic. 10 years old this Retiro, honey patina but it’s all even.


----------



## Miss Dolly

I love my Speedy! It has travelled with me all over the world.. is my travel purse and i also fit a Nikon/Canon DSLR camera and lots of heavy weight items when i need it to carry kilos. I bought it in Champs Ellysees in 2008. It is now 13 years old!


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> At the hospital visiting my daughter, my grandson has arrived! A lovely area outside to take a pic. 10 years old this Retiro, honey patina but it’s all even.
> 
> View attachment 5002734


Congrats on the arrival of your grandson ! 
You are a hot grandma


----------



## 23adeline

Visited construction site again after work 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Full moon of Yuan Xiao Jie (15th day of Lunar New Year) and Bella


----------



## BagLady14

fyn72 said:


> At the hospital visiting my daughter, my grandson has arrived! A lovely area outside to take a pic. 10 years old this Retiro, honey patina but it’s all even.
> 
> View attachment 5002734


I used to own this bag but sold it.  It has to be one of the nicest, well made, monogram bags LV has ever made.  Just beautiful.  I just don't carry enough items.  If ever they made this one in a small size I'd  be the first one in line.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Still in the Felicie mood!  Taking her out for a walk on the black MPA strap to match my leather jacket


----------



## littleblackbag

Took NeoNoe out today for a pre Birthday walk and takeaway lunch with a friend. Lockdown 50th YAY!!! Anyway hidden inside the bag is 4 little bottles of bubbles for me and my friend. We sat on the beach and ate and drank, and it was quite lovely :0)


----------



## ggirl

fyn72 said:


> At the hospital visiting my daughter, my grandson has arrived! A lovely area outside to take a pic. 10 years old this Retiro, honey patina but it’s all even.
> 
> View attachment 5002734


Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## LittleStar88

littleblackbag said:


> Took NeoNoe out today for a pre Birthday walk and takeaway lunch with a friend. Lockdown 50th YAY!!! Anyway hidden inside the bag is 4 little bottles of bubbles for me and my friend. We sat on the beach and ate and drank, and it was quite lovely :0)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003154
> View attachment 5003156



Beautiful! Happy birthday!


----------



## bbcerisette66

littleblackbag said:


> Took NeoNoe out today for a pre Birthday walk and takeaway lunch with a friend. Lockdown 50th YAY!!! Anyway hidden inside the bag is 4 little bottles of bubbles for me and my friend. We sat on the beach and ate and drank, and it was quite lovely :0)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003154
> View attachment 5003156


Néo Noé is a gorgeous bag !!! Where do you live ?


----------



## ggirl

Waiting at the car dealership service dept with my new friend!! I can’t believe how much this little bag holds!!


----------



## KoalaXJ

tua said:


> Love it!❤Every time I see a Neverfull pm I get so tempted to pull the trigger but trying so hard to resist bc I don’t like open top bags


Haha, it is so cute and functional to me! Maybe you can get a organizer with zipper


----------



## littleblackbag

bbcerisette66 said:


> Néo Noé is a gorgeous bag !!! Where do you live ?


I'm in the UK. And when the sun shines it is quite simply glorious. And today felt like a true spring day.


----------



## littleblackbag

ggirl said:


> Waiting at the car dealership service dept with my new friend!! I can’t believe how much this little bag holds!!
> View attachment 5003290


It is a great little bag isn't it! I love mine too.


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> At the hospital visiting my daughter, my grandson has arrived! A lovely area outside to take a pic. 10 years old this Retiro, honey patina but it’s all even.
> 
> View attachment 5002734



Congrats on your grandson fyn


----------



## fyn72

BagLady14 said:


> I used to own this bag but sold it.  It has to be one of the nicest, well made, monogram bags LV has ever made.  Just beautiful.  I just don't carry enough items.  If ever they made this one in a small size I'd  be the first one in line.


I don't carry much either but it's nice to have the room if I decided to throw a jumper or a few extra things in there. I love that it's not heavy too


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> Congrats on the arrival of your grandson !
> You are a hot grandma


Ha ha! I giggled when I read this  Thank you so much!


----------



## fyn72

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your grandson fyn


Thank you!


----------



## mdcx

fyn72 said:


> At the hospital visiting my daughter, my grandson has arrived! A lovely area outside to take a pic. 10 years old this Retiro, honey patina but it’s all even.
> 
> View attachment 5002734


Congrats to your family, enjoy all the new baby snuggles.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fyn72 said:


> At the hospital visiting my daughter, my grandson has arrived! A lovely area outside to take a pic. 10 years old this Retiro, honey patina but it’s all even.
> 
> View attachment 5002734


Congratulations Fyn! So happy for you about your new grandson


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Friday from my new insect friend. His name is “Squirpy”. This is the latest gift from my sweet nephew


----------



## fyn72

mdcx said:


> Congrats to your family, enjoy all the new baby snuggles.





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Congratulations Fyn! So happy for you about your new grandson


Aww thank you so much    xoxo


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5003439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday from my new insect friend. His name is “Squirpy”. This is the latest gift from my sweet nephew



Squirpy is so cute — such a sweet gift .  Happy Friday to you and Squirpy


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Squirpy is so cute — such a sweet gift .  Happy Friday to you and Squirpy


Thank you kindly IM! He’s the cutest 4 year old ever  Squirpy and I wish you a LVoely weekend too


----------



## 23adeline

Using Trio messenger today


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> At the hospital visiting my daughter, my grandson has arrived! A lovely area outside to take a pic. 10 years old this Retiro, honey patina but it’s all even.
> 
> View attachment 5002734


Congrats on the arrival of your grandson, Fyn!


----------



## punkrockchanel

Nowhere to go, so Costco run with my nano speedy!


----------



## Sibelle

My newest DIY project is finished. Now posing with my Speedy 25 .


----------



## therosey

My petite malle souple in action


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sibelle said:


> My newest DIY project is finished. Now posing with my Speedy 25 .
> 
> View attachment 5004007


wow!!!!


----------



## baghabitz34

fyn72 said:


> At the hospital visiting my daughter, my grandson has arrived! A lovely area outside to take a pic. 10 years old this Retiro, honey patina but it’s all even.
> 
> View attachment 5002734


Congrats on the new grandson!


----------



## jane

Moved into one of my all-time favorites today, Monogram Mizi. The perfect satchel. Red alcantara lining, silky smooth arched zipper, metal feet, it even has an outer pocket for my phone. Plus it holds a lot without being too big.  Can you tell I love her?


_

_


----------



## gwendo25

The perfect travel companions.....Pochette Métis along with Flore wallet.


----------



## Khudbrook

I just love this bag,  Croissant GM  I love seeing all of your lovely bags


----------



## Khudbrook

gwendo25 said:


> The perfect travel companions.....Pochette Métis along with Flore wallet.
> 
> View attachment 5004451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004463


Beautiful,  I'm trying to decide between getting the black or dune, empriente, beautiful bag


----------



## Khudbrook

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Still in the Felicie mood!  Taking her out for a walk on the black MPA strap to match my leather jacket
> View attachment 5002890


I got the same strap last week,  I love it,  looks fab with the felice  I hang my sunglasses on the d ring rather than the coin purse


----------



## Khudbrook

Sunnydqt said:


> Just got this for my birthday and I love it!


Beautiful  I have the de version


----------



## gwendo25

Khudbrook said:


> Beautiful,  I'm trying to decide between getting the black or dune, empriente, beautiful bag


Dune is beautiful also.  I would worry about getting it dirty or colour transfer.


----------



## Bumbles

punkrockchanel said:


> Nowhere to go, so Costco run with my nano speedy!
> 
> View attachment 5004002


These are the best kind of errand outings to use such a little cutie! Enjoy


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Khudbrook said:


> I got the same strap last week,  I love it,  looks fab with the felice  I hang my sunglasses on the d ring rather than the coin purse


Thank you hun! Congrats on the new strap! Great idea with the sunglasses!


----------



## Miss Dolly

It says I have insufficient privileges to post in the LV Reference Library subforum so i will post here current photos of my Vintage 13 year old Speedy as i was asked. I purchased my Speedy in February 17th 2008 for my 18th birthday with my mom. We were in Champs Elysees. This Speedy (and my only Speedy) is very memorable to me as that same day that i bought my purse i met Princess Charlotte Casiraghi too. So i went to the Louvre for my birthday in the morning, then the Eiffel Tower, then Lunch at Hemingway's Bar at the Ritz, then we walked through Champs Elysees where my Mom bought my Speedy and to top it off then we went to Café de Flore where Princess Charlotte was seated behind me. 

As the cafe chairs were really close to each other i could touch her back. I couldn't believe who i had at my back. When i turned we greeted and started chatting. She even made recommendations of what she thought i could have from the menu. It was my birthday so i could never believe it! So it's all memorable for me.. my Speedy.

I have used it, not daily but a lot of times. Primarily as travelling bag through airports. It has been my Nikon DSLR case and i have carried easily like 5KG on my Speedy when i need to put excess carry-on weight on my Speedy. But i have also been careful about it, not placing it on floors, dirty surfaces etc.

Well here are pics of my 13 year old Speedy 30 in DE. I took it to an LV Store in Barcelona and staff were amazed of it that they offered me champagne, gave me a new box, new dust bag and i exited with an LV bag just as i would have done a purchase and they cleaned/conditioned it a bit. My Speedy was in that nice shape, but i think they even did some love to it. Well here are pics of the 2008 bag:


----------



## Iamminda

Sibelle said:


> My newest DIY project is finished. Now posing with my Speedy 25 .
> 
> View attachment 5004007



Wow, amazing job.  So cute.  You should consider setting up an Etsy shop to sell these if you have the time.  I am sure many would like to buy one.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fyn72

First time out with Pochette Metis in Cream, I’ve been wanting for over at year but colour discontinued.. not available on the website but my SA found one! Made in 2019 and had been sitting in a warehouse somewhere! Shame I couldn’t pay the price 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
it was back then, around $500 cheaper.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Sunset Beach walk with my family and 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Bloomsbury PM


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Sibelle said:


> My newest DIY project is finished. Now posing with my Speedy 25 .
> 
> View attachment 5004007



I would buy one! So adorable!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sibelle said:


> My newest DIY project is finished. Now posing with my Speedy 25 .
> 
> View attachment 5004007


You’re so talented! Let us know if you start a shop (great idea @Iamminda ) - so LVoely and cute


fyn72 said:


> First time out with Pochette Metis in Cream, I’ve been wanting for over at year but colour discontinued.. not available on the website but my SA found one! Made in 2019 and had been sitting in a warehouse somewhere! Shame I couldn’t pay the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was back then, around $500 cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004715


Wow what an amazing and lucky find, F! I can’t believe your superstar SA found you this cream beauty brand new  Congrats


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Sunday 


All of them are getting ready to go out.


----------



## 23adeline

Sunday evening with LVxUF PA


----------



## p.l.c.r.

I bought a 100 cm gold chain strap so i could carry my mini pochette as a mini bag. My iphone 12 mini, cardholder, and a mac lipstick fit perfectly inside!!


----------



## Venessa84

Last night was girls’ night and I couldn’t resist taking the keepall XS out


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jaune coin card case hitching a ride in a non LV again.


----------



## Sibelle

Iamminda said:


> Wow, amazing job.  So cute.  You should consider setting up an Etsy shop to sell these if you have the time.  I am sure many would like to buy one.  Thanks for sharing.





LVCoffeeAddict said:


> I would buy one! So adorable!





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> You’re so talented! Let us know if you start a shop (great idea @Iamminda ) - so LVoely and cute


Thank you ladies for your kind words  . I thought about getting my own Etsy shop last year and did some research beforehand. Unfortunately there is an incredible amount of rules and regulations to sell crochet dolls (especially within the EU where I live) and I decided it´s not really worth it. As much as I love creating these dolls, it´s a lot of work and since I work full time, I cannot really "produce" enough of these to make this a sustainable business. Also I am not sure if LV sends its lawyers after me if I sell an unlicensed version of their mascot. So this will just remain a hobby of mine.  But very glad you like my little doll  .


----------



## Leena.212

Looking forward to March


----------



## Loriad

Sunshine mama said:


> Jaune coin card case hitching a ride in a non LV again.
> View attachment 5005052


You have the best photos! Not just the items, but also the actual photo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Loriad said:


> You have the best photos! Not just the items, but also the actual photo!


You are very kind. Thank you!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Venessa84 said:


> Last night was girls’ night and I couldn’t resist taking the keepall XS out
> 
> View attachment 5005039
> View attachment 5005040


Looks great on you, Venessa! Congrats 


Sunshine mama said:


> Jaune coin card case hitching a ride in a non LV again.
> View attachment 5005052


Beautiful tag along,  SM  Happy Sunday to you and both beauties!


Leena.212 said:


> Looking forward to March


I love your mint bag! So fresh and fun against the snowy backdrop


----------



## snibor

Venessa84 said:


> Last night was girls’ night and I couldn’t resist taking the keepall XS out
> 
> View attachment 5005039
> View attachment 5005040


This bag is sharp as heck!  Looks so good on you.


----------



## Islandbreeze

Venessa84 said:


> Last night was girls’ night and I couldn’t resist taking the keepall XS out
> 
> View attachment 5005039
> View attachment 5005040


You are rocking it!


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Monday !
Some colourful items inside the all black Speedy Ink BB to brighten up my Monday


----------



## 23adeline

Just received my birthday gift No.1  
Rendez-vous monogram metal


----------



## 23adeline

My 2 beauties


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Just received my birthday gift No.1
> Rendez-vous monogram metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005760
> View attachment 5005761
> View attachment 5005762
> View attachment 5005763
> View attachment 5005764


This is a gorgeous bag — Happy Birthday


----------



## cly_forever

23adeline said:


> Just received my birthday gift No.1
> Rendez-vous monogram metal



Is this bag heavy at all with the chain? How does it compare with....say, the Dauphine or any other bags you have with chains?


----------



## Miss Dolly

p.l.c.r. said:


> I bought a 100 cm gold chain strap so i could carry my mini pochette as a mini bag. My iphone 12 mini, cardholder, and a mac lipstick fit perfectly inside!!
> 
> View attachment 5004968



Looks great on you! chain looks great too, do you know if an iPhone 12 Pro Max fits inside?


----------



## DrTr

Miss Dolly said:


> Looks great on you! chain looks great too, do you know if an iPhone 12 Pro Max fits inside?


It does not fit in the regular mini p unfortunately. The smaller pochette of the MPA bag does hold the 12 pro max. HTH


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy monogram Monday! Weather is getting warmer and I can’t wait to wear my new sandals, hopefully next month


----------



## LittleStar88

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy monogram Monday! Weather is getting warmer and I can’t wait to wear my new sandals, hopefully next month
> View attachment 5006049



Those are so cute! I hope you can wear them soon!


----------



## Leena.212

Wishful thinking.. hope u get to wear them someday in March itself 



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy monogram Monday! Weather is getting warmer and I can’t wait to wear my new sandals, hopefully next month
> View attachment 5006049


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LittleStar88 said:


> Those are so cute! I hope you can wear them soon!


Thanks, LS! I was waiting to travel somewhere tropical with them (last spring) but 2020 dashed my plan to bits lol. I’m excited to finally break them in this spring 


Leena.212 said:


> Wishful thinking.. hope u get to wear them someday in March itself


Haha I love your optimism, L    Fingers crossed!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy monogram Monday! Weather is getting warmer and I can’t wait to wear my new sandals, hopefully next month
> View attachment 5006049


These are so cute! Congrats!
Would you consider them super comfy?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> These are so cute! Congrats!
> Would you consider them super comfy?


Thanks SM  Yes, they’re comfy. I’m glad I waited for these to be my first pair of LV shoes. 2 features I like: the thick cushioned sole (sandals that are too thin soled become painful in the heel/footbed after a while) and the adjustable strap for customizable comfort. Double strap design also digs in less than my Valentino and Adidas pool slides, even though those are comfy too. Most comfy in my slides category. HTH!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks SM  Yes, they’re comfy. I’m glad I waited for these to be my first pair of LV shoes. 2 features I like: the thick cushioned sole (sandals that are too thin soled become painful in the heel/footbed after a while) and the adjustable strap for customizable comfort. Double strap design also digs in less than my Valentino and Adidas pool slides, even though those are comfy too. Most comfy in my slides category. HTH!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy monogram Monday! Weather is getting warmer and I can’t wait to wear my new sandals, hopefully next month
> View attachment 5006049



Hope you get to wear these cute sandals soon, even locally .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Hope you get to wear these cute sandals soon, even locally .


Thanks IM! Lol they’ll be aisle hopping (shopping) instead of island hopping  LV makes any setting fabulous, so I’ll be set!


----------



## Venessa84

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Looks great on you, Venessa! Congrats
> 
> Beautiful tag along,  SM  Happy Sunday to you and both beauties!
> 
> I love your mint bag! So fresh and fun against the snowy backdrop



Thanks V! Loving this bag so much so far!!



snibor said:


> This bag is sharp as heck!  Looks so good on you.



It really is a sharp bag! Thank you so much Snibor!!



23adeline said:


> Just received my birthday gift No.1
> Rendez-vous monogram metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005760
> View attachment 5005761
> View attachment 5005762
> View attachment 5005763
> View attachment 5005764



Happy birthday lady!! You’re rocking this bag like all the others. Enjoy your birthday month.


----------



## Littlelocalgirl808

Restaurants are finally open for indoor dining this week so my little 8 year old Retiro PM had her first yummy Korean food outing in a year ❤️!

View attachment 5006892


----------



## Littlelocalgirl808

fyn72 said:


> At the hospital visiting my daughter, my grandson has arrived! A lovely area outside to take a pic. 10 years old this Retiro, honey patina but it’s all even.
> 
> View attachment 5002734


Congratulations


----------



## Pursecake

Sibelle said:


> My newest DIY project is finished. Now posing with my Speedy 25 .
> 
> View attachment 5004007


Omgsh this is too cute!
Do you have a crochet pattern for the doll?


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> This is a gorgeous bag — Happy Birthday


Thank you dear!


----------



## 23adeline

cly_forever said:


> Is this bag heavy at all with the chain? How does it compare with....say, the Dauphine or any other bags you have with chains?


I haven’t try to compare, I think it’s about the same weight as Dauphine MM with chain , but it is lighter than City Steamer MM, Capucines PM , W Tote pm which I find them heavy now. This bag is still relatively lighter because it’s smaller .


----------



## 23adeline

Venessa84 said:


> Happy birthday lady!! You’re rocking this bag like all the others. Enjoy your birthday month.


Thanks Venessa! I’m still hoping to get other birthday gifts including the keepall xs that you have


----------



## 23adeline

Using the new baby Rendez-vous today


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> Just received my birthday gift No.1
> Rendez-vous monogram metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005760
> View attachment 5005761
> View attachment 5005762
> View attachment 5005763
> View attachment 5005764


Happy birthday! @23adeline Wow what a birthday gift! and number 1? wowsers how many bags are you getting?


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> Happy birthday! @23adeline Wow what a birthday gift! and number 1? wowsers how many bags are you getting?


Thanks dear!
Those are my birthday gifts to myself
I ordered 5 bags for my birthday, received this and another one is coming. The other 3, I don’t think they would all reach me in March, and one of it probably will be launched in April.
 But never mind, I’m happy even if I only received 2 in March


----------



## Tinuviel

Neo alma pm crafty


----------



## Georgee girl

Tinuviel said:


> Neo alma pm crafty
> View attachment 5007230


Wow, now that’s a cool looking bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clapton with a shoulder strap made out of my silk robe belt.


----------



## Tinuviel

Georgee girl said:


> Wow, now that’s a cool looking bag!!!


thank you


----------



## jane

My trusty fifteen-year-old workhorse Damier Speedy 30 today. Always there for me on a rainy day.


----------



## Sibelle

Pursecake said:


> Omgsh this is too cute!
> Do you have a crochet pattern for the doll?


Thank you  ! No there is unfortunately no pattern. I just made this freestyle.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton with a shoulder strap made out of my silk robe belt.
> View attachment 5007381


How creative! We wouldn’t have guessed because it looks great on your backpack


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

My vernis family 

Alma BB in Amarante
Enveloppe Cartes de Visite in Beige
6 Key Holder in Rose Ballerine
Rayures Coeur Coin Purse
Monogram Shawl in Amarante


----------



## 1LV




----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> My vernis family
> 
> Alma BB in Amarante
> Enveloppe Cartes de Visite in Beige
> 6 Key Holder in Rose Ballerine
> Rayures Coeur Coin Purse
> Monogram Shawl in Amarante
> 
> View attachment 5008023
> View attachment 5008024


What a beautiful vernis family   Congrats!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Assessing my cream collection today to see if I should go with the Azur hat


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy BB LVxLOL at work today


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Assessing my cream collection today to see if I should go with the Azur hat
> View attachment 5008142
> View attachment 5008143



Yes


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Yes


Love your answer, short and sweet lol. Thanks IM


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Assessing my cream collection today to see if I should go with the Azur hat
> View attachment 5008142
> View attachment 5008143


Beautiful! I love the cream hat in the pic too!  I'm so happy I finally found one in Cream, each time I saw yours I was wishing I had it haha


----------



## gwendo25

Another work from home day.....


----------



## jane

Speedy B today. Forecast starting tomorrow says we'll have a thousand days of rain (okay, like a week), so, she gets to go back to bed tonight.




The enameled padlocks charm is an older one from Coach.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks so much @fyn72 ! So happy you found yours, at last we can be twins in cream  Enjoy your new PM!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Last week I met a young mom with a kid at our local bakery with a pochette Métis and thought - why is mine only sitting in her dust bag since months? So here I go - to the bakery with my Métis today


----------



## Iamminda

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Last week I met a young mom with a kid at our local bakery with a pochette Métis and thought - why is mine only sitting in her dust bag since months? So here I go - to the bakery with my Métis today
> View attachment 5009088
> 
> View attachment 5009089



So pretty and pristine looking  — glad to hear you are using it


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Iamminda said:


> So pretty and pristine looking  — glad to hear you are using it


Thank you dear!


----------



## DrTr

gwendo25 said:


> Another work from home day.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008458


lovely and LOVE your mug!!


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Assessing my cream collection today to see if I should go with the Azur hat
> View attachment 5008142
> View attachment 5008143


and why not?!


----------



## 23adeline

It was raining yesterday evening, I switched to this spare bag in my car when I went to drop off a parcel after work .


----------



## 23adeline

GO Vanity Blanc‘s turn to go to work today 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Group photo last night


----------



## Mapoon

23adeline said:


> It was raining yesterday evening, I switched to this spare bag in my car when I went to drop off a parcel after work .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009396
> View attachment 5009397
> View attachment 5009398


Beautiful! I like how you have spare bags in the car


----------



## gwendo25

DrTr said:


> lovely and LOVE your mug!!


Thank you, that is a mug we produced for work at our institute.


----------



## gwendo25

A cold day today but spring is in the air!


----------



## 23adeline

Mapoon said:


> Beautiful! I like how you have spare bags in the car


Thanks Mapoon !
All these cosmetic pouches are just sleeping in their dust bag at home, I might as well take turn to put one of them in my car as spare bag


----------



## nesia69

My colourful goodies today


----------



## DrTootr

Currently using my newest LV Pocket Organizer in my SLG rotation and I find these Pocket Organizer's very practical, as they fit SO much inside...


----------



## Mapoon

DrTootr said:


> Currently using my newest LV Pocket Organizer in my SLG rotation and I find these Pocket Organizer's very practical, as they fit SO much inside...
> 
> View attachment 5009913


Very cute!! I only own on PO and I agree with you how many cards it can hold...almost more than double what a normal card holder would and they can be taken out so easily! Love the neutral nail colours too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Assessing my cream collection today to see if I should go with the Azur hat
> View attachment 5008142
> View attachment 5008143


Gorgeous picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> My vernis family
> 
> Alma BB in Amarante
> Enveloppe Cartes de Visite in Beige
> 6 Key Holder in Rose Ballerine
> Rayures Coeur Coin Purse
> Monogram Shawl in Amarante
> 
> View attachment 5008023
> View attachment 5008024


Such a beautiful vernis party!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous picture!


Thank you, my LVoely friend


----------



## 23adeline

Beautiful shimmering abalone


----------



## kristine Basco

Just wanted to share my new baby, the capucines mini  I can’t decide which is cuter, the lady dior or the capucines. What do you guys think?


----------



## Georgee girl

kristine Basco said:


> Just wanted to share my new baby, the capucines mini  I can’t decide which is cuter, the lady dior or the capucines. What do you guys think?


Capucines - simply elegant!


----------



## BagLady14

Pochette Metis reverse at lunch, again...  Anna Maria Isl


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLady14 said:


> Pochette Metis reverse at lunch, again...  Anna Maria Isl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010923


Mannnnn, your cute bag sure knows how to have a good time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

kristine Basco said:


> Just wanted to share my new baby, the capucines mini  I can’t decide which is cuter, the lady dior or the capucines. What do you guys think?


That Capucine mini is a darling!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Currently using my newest LV Pocket Organizer in my SLG rotation and I find these Pocket Organizer's very practical, as they fit SO much inside...
> 
> View attachment 5009913


Forget the cute organizer!
Can I have your nails instead????


----------



## Sunshine mama

gwendo25 said:


> A cold day today but spring is in the air!
> 
> View attachment 5009657


Soooo cute! You make me want to get all the things you have!!!


----------



## eena1230

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monogram Monday .  I am officially obsessed with this adorable bandeau (used it 3 days in a row on 3 different bags, what bag should I use it on next? ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991714


Such a pretty bag & Bandeau... is this the original strap for this bag?


----------



## Iamminda

eena1230 said:


> Such a pretty bag & Bandeau... is this the original strap for this bag?



Thanks .   Yes, original strap for the Marignan.


----------



## eena1230

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .   Yes, original strap for the Marignan.


Oh I didn’t know it came in Pink... i love it!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy weekend all!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5012066
> 
> View attachment 5012065
> 
> Happy weekend all!



So cute V .  Great minds think alike  — I was using my purple Laduree poodle charm yesterday.


----------



## 23adeline

This strap does not match  well with  Pochette Grenelle ,but  I still use it for fun


----------



## Raaz

fyn72 said:


> First time out with Pochette Metis in Cream, I’ve been wanting for over at year but colour discontinued.. not available on the website but my SA found one! Made in 2019 and had been sitting in a warehouse somewhere! Shame I couldn’t pay the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was back then, around $500 cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004715


THAT is so lucky. Enjoy.


----------



## littleblackbag

Sunshine mama said:


> A couple of my SLGs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4999578


I love your basket bag. Really wish I'd got one!


----------



## Sunshine mama

littleblackbag said:


> I love your basket bag. Really wish I'd got one!


Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5012066
> 
> View attachment 5012065
> 
> Happy weekend all!


Love love the colors! They will go perfectly with your pre-ordered bandeau!!!


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> This strap does not match  well with  Pochette Grenelle ,but  I still use it for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012107
> View attachment 5012108



Actually, the strap combo with this bag caught my eye !   u have a great collection !!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> My vernis family
> 
> Alma BB in Amarante
> Enveloppe Cartes de Visite in Beige
> 6 Key Holder in Rose Ballerine
> Rayures Coeur Coin Purse
> Monogram Shawl in Amarante
> 
> View attachment 5008023
> View attachment 5008024


O M G!!! Love all and each of them!      That violet color of the Alma and the scarf is just amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

BagLady14 said:


> Pochette Metis reverse at lunch, again...  Anna Maria Isl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010923


OMG I love this!    Wanna be there too!  And your pic makes me want to get the PM reverse as well


----------



## Butterlite

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5012066
> 
> View attachment 5012065
> 
> Happy weekend all!


This is soooo sweet!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> So cute V . Great minds think alike  — I was using my purple Laduree poodle charm yesterday.


Nice! I giggled reading your comment, sweet IM. So happy to be in same category as you. Cheers to Laduree, poodles and endless pastels, my friend 


Sunshine mama said:


> Love love the colors! They will go perfectly with your pre-ordered bandeau!!!


Thanks sooo much, sweet SM      That’s a good point, I hadn’t even thought of it matching lol. Cheers to spring with more LV!


Butterlite said:


> This is soooo sweet!


TY hun, happy March Saturday


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today,  my Clapton at the Home  Depot.


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Actually, the strap combo with this bag caught my eye !   u have a great collection !!


Thanks Travelbliss!
Yesterday I brought my boy for a haircut, a hair stylist said my bag is very beautiful, looks modern and young


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Sunday !


----------



## fyn72

Sunday coffee stop, beautiful day in Brisbane today


----------



## 23adeline

Casual & relaxing Sunday, using MPA


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Today,  my Clapton at the Home  Depot.
> View attachment 5013017


Beautiful!  If we didn’t know it was home depot we’d think it was a fashion shoot


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

fyn72 said:


> Sunday coffee stop, beautiful day in Brisbane today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013282


Looks great, both the bag and the coffee!     Like how the strap looks against this pochette. Is this the adjustable shoulder strap J52312? TIA!


----------



## missconvy

En route to church


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> Beautiful!  If we didn’t know it was home depot we’d think it was a fashion shoot


Thank you! LV bags deserve fashion shoots don't they?


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! LV bags deserve fashion shoots don't they?


Absolutely!  You always take lovely shoots with your lovely collection and your creativity!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> En route to church
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013843


Beautiful patina!


----------



## dotty8

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5012066
> 
> View attachment 5012065
> 
> Happy weekend all!



Aww, so cute  




23adeline said:


> This strap does not match  well with  Pochette Grenelle ,but  I still use it for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012107
> View attachment 5012108



Lovely colour


----------



## Iamminda

For a quick errand today, using my favorite Trio Msg piece with the strap from my Twist (same as Neo Noe’s strap).  It’s almost like carrying a Pochette Accessoires.  Have a great week ahead everyone .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> For a quick errand today, using my favorite Trio Msg piece with the strap from my Twist (same as Neo Noe’s strap).  It’s almost like carrying a Pochette Accessoires.  Have a great week ahead everyone .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014418


Such a cute smart combo!!


----------



## Mapoon

Sunshine mama said:


> Today,  my Clapton at the Home  Depot.
> View attachment 5013017


If I didnt manage to get the metis 2 years ago I would have gotten the clapton as it's similar...looks so nice!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a cute smart combo!!



Thanks SSSSSM .  I tell ya, I just love the versatility of both my Trio and my Twist.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSSSM .  I tell ya, I just love the versatility of both my Trio and my Twist.


Yes! Mixing and matching is super fun!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mapoon said:


> If I didnt manage to get the metis 2 years ago I would have gotten the clapton as it's similar...looks so nice!!


Thank you,  and I think they look like sisters!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Wow we’re so lucky this weekend to see both your beautiful bags in action! I love how you spruced up your DE and reverse Eclipse bags with the fun straps and accessories. Happy new week to you both, fabulous ladies 
@Sunshine mama  
@Iamminda


----------



## 23adeline

I’m matching my bag with my car seat color today    


I think this is the first time I bring this Capucines mini to work


It is too small , I have to bring Kirigami medium pouch along


----------



## fyn72

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Looks great, both the bag and the coffee!     Like how the strap looks against this pochette. Is this the adjustable shoulder strap J52312? TIA!


Thank you!  It's the vachetta adjustable strap from @organizemybag. Love the quality!


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> I’m matching my bag with my car seat color today
> View attachment 5014620
> 
> I think this is the first time I bring this Capucines mini to work
> View attachment 5014621
> 
> It is too small , I have to bring Kirigami medium pouch along
> View attachment 5014622
> 
> View attachment 5014623


Beautiful, love the color!!!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow we’re so lucky this weekend to see both your beautiful bags in action! I love how you spruced up your DE and reverse Eclipse bags with the fun straps and accessories. Happy new week to you both, fabulous ladies
> @Sunshine mama
> @Iamminda



Thanks so much, sweet V .  You have a great week too


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy mono Monday  My cute Speedy B in action today. Wishing everyone a good start to the week!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@23adeline your Mini Capucine is soooo cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5014888
> 
> Happy mono Monday  My cute Speedy B in action today. Wishing everyone a good start to the week!


So cute! That puffy pink heart is everything!!!Have a great Monday!


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> For a quick errand today, using my favorite Trio Msg piece with the strap from my Twist (same as Neo Noe’s strap).  It’s almost like carrying a Pochette Accessoires.  Have a great week ahead everyone .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014418


Love this!!  Isn’t the trio fun to separate and use with all sorts of straps/combos!  It looks great. LV does do a good job of making most everything with a shoulder strap more than some, and they switch so easily!!  You are styling your errand!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clapton  crossbody  was getting ready with me today.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton  crossbody  was getting ready with me today.
> View attachment 5014994


Thanks and kudos right back to you, SM. My Monday is made (after seeing your latest pic)


----------



## nesia69

My 3 favourite SLG’s at the moment


----------



## castortroy666

My new MacBook etui voyage mm  to go with my macassar 45


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Love this!!  Isn’t the trio fun to separate and use with all sorts of straps/combos!  It looks great. LV does do a good job of making most everything with a shoulder strap more than some, and they switch so easily!!  You are styling your errand!



Thanks so much, my Trio twin .  Hope you are enjoying your beautiful eclipse reverse pieces


----------



## eena1230

Ready to go out and enjoy this beautiful California sunshine


----------



## BooYah

eena1230 said:


> Ready to go out and enjoy this beautiful California sunshine
> View attachment 5015508



love your gorgeous acquisition @eena1230 - we are twinning


----------



## eena1230

BooYah said:


> love your gorgeous acquisition @eena1230 - we are twinning
> 
> View attachment 5015756


Haha great minds think alike love your gorgeous acquisition as well...


----------



## TangerineKandy

Haven't posted an action shot in a while.  PM in the passenger seat with me yesterday.


----------



## ditzydi

Finally put out my Easter decor.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

ditzydi said:


> Finally put out my Easter decor.


This is so cute! Your decorations are making me crave chocolate eggs already lol


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> Happy Sunday !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013200


I always looking forward to your group pictures 
It is such a treat to see your awesome collection! Hope you will show us ALL the family members one of these days?!


----------



## 23adeline

LVtingting said:


> I always looking forward to your group pictures
> It is such a treat to see your awesome collection! Hope you will show us ALL the family members one of these days?!


Thanks dear!
 I’ll definitely show you the whole family after I have a nice home for them   
I‘ll show you small group photos first at the moment


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> @23adeline your Mini Capucine is soooo cute!





cheidel said:


> Beautiful, love the color!!!


Thanks!


----------



## 23adeline

Dora BB and new strap, odd combination?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

With my Graceful PM yesterday


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton  crossbody  was getting ready with me today.
> View attachment 5014994


So beautiful and elegant - love it!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5014888
> 
> Happy mono Monday  My cute Speedy B in action today. Wishing everyone a good start to the week!


This is so cute!    Might also be a great accessory for the pink NF from the upcoming summer collection!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Crafty Neverfull


----------



## Moonlym

Pont 9.

Followed me to work this morning


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Dora BB and new strap, odd combination?
> View attachment 5016025
> View attachment 5016026
> View attachment 5016027


Wow. This Dora is so a-Dorable!!!


----------



## ditzydi

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This is so cute! Your decorations are making me crave chocolate eggs already lol


Omg yes. I think I’ve only caved for seasonal candy for Valentine’s Day.  I have the worst sweet tooth.


----------



## missconvy

Feeling the red today.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> This is so cute!    Might also be a great accessory for the pink NF from the upcoming summer collection!


TY lovely MM! Thanks for all the eye candy you share too. I love seeing your LV’s in action w/ their cute matching scarves  


ditzydi said:


> Omg yes. I think I’ve only caved for seasonal candy for Valentine’s Day.  I have the worst sweet tooth.


Haha glad I’m not the only one!! #chocolateloverforlife


missconvy said:


> Feeling the red today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016376


 Looks great! Love  this red pairing


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY lovely MM! Thanks for all the eye candy you share too. I love seeing your LV’s in action w/ their cute matching scarves
> Haha glad I’m not the only one!! #chocolateloverforlife
> Looks great! Love  this red pairing


Thank you so much hun!   I always enjoy your beautiful pictures too!


----------



## 23adeline

I’m matching my bag with car seats and car interior color again 
OTG pm


----------



## jane

Sun's out for a few days, so is Azur Speedy B! Added an obscure Coach charm -- big blue acrylic orbs with gold hardware -- which I think is perfection.


----------



## ditzydi

23adeline said:


> I’m matching my bag with car seats and car interior color again
> OTG pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017136



I've always loved light colored seats in cars.  Black is so hard to do here in Texas.  Your bag matches the car perfectly!


----------



## Raaz

23adeline said:


> I’m matching my bag with car seats and car interior color again
> OTG pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017136
> View attachment 5017134
> View attachment 5017135


Love the look of top handle with TP26. Where did you get it?


----------



## Cattyyellow

One of my very favourite bags getting ready to head out for the day.

I’ll never understand how this one isn’t more popular. I took the trendy strap off and use a speedy b one.


----------



## 23adeline

Raaz said:


> Love the look of top handle with TP26. Where did you get it?


I bought it online from one of our online platform called Lazada 



ditzydi said:


> I've always loved light colored seats in cars.  Black is so hard to do here in Texas.  Your bag matches the car perfectly!



Our weather is hot all year round ,I don’t think I’ve ever owned a car with black car seats before, brown is the darker color I have


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

A special LV pickup this evening for my Bday haul. Will reveal everything this Friday


----------



## 23adeline

Mini Soft Trunk at work today


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A special LV pickup this evening for my Bday haul. Will reveal everything this Friday
> View attachment 5018264



Gosh, is it Friday yet?  Looking forward to your reveal V


----------



## gwendo25

Love my black empreinte leather goodies!  Changed up the strap for my double zip pochette.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Gosh, is it Friday yet?  Looking forward to your reveal V


Lol you’re the kindest, IM  My express delivery just arrived a moment ago


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I had to preorder and reorder this kitty for a perfect one. Third time’s the charm for this little cutie 
 Happy Bday to me!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I had to preorder and reorder this kitty for a perfect one. Third time’s the charm for this little cutie
> Happy Bday to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019370


Happy Birthday! This is so cute, I’m happy for you you found a perfect one!


----------



## Loriad

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I had to preorder and reorder this kitty for a perfect one. Third time’s the charm for this little cutie
> Happy Bday to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019370


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY LVoelies    


EveyB said:


> Happy Birthday! This is so cute, I’m happy for you you found a perfect one!





Loriad said:


> Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

A long awaited BDay unboxing


----------



## chelsmcfarland

gwendo25 said:


> Love my black empreinte leather goodies!  Changed up the strap for my double zip pochette.
> View attachment 5019051
> View attachment 5019060


Love the double zip! That is next on my list


----------



## 23adeline

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A long awaited BDay unboxing
> View attachment 5019447


Wish you Happy Birthday !!! 
again here


----------



## 23adeline

Rendez-vous 2nd time going to work


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks, my March Bday twin! Happy to see you enjoying your beautiful Bday gifts @23adeline

Cheers to the end of winter and start of spring!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I had to preorder and reorder this kitty for a perfect one. Third time’s the charm for this little cutie
> Happy Bday to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019370


Happy birthday


----------



## 23adeline

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks, my March Bday twin! Happy to see you enjoying your beautiful Bday gifts @23adeline
> 
> Cheers to the end of winter and start of spring!!


My birthday is one week from now, I still haven’t received the other birthday gifts, but at least I have one gift to enjoy


----------



## Bags_4_life

missconvy said:


> En route to church
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013843


Summer vibes, so pretty!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Mahina L


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I had to preorder and reorder this kitty for a perfect one. Third time’s the charm for this little cutie
> Happy Bday to me!


Cute!!! Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

23adeline said:


> Mini Soft Trunk at work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018367
> View attachment 5018368
> View attachment 5018369
> View attachment 5018370


OMG it looks perfect with the scarf and your bag!  Love the look


----------



## Work_For_Purse

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5014888
> 
> Happy mono Monday  My cute Speedy B in action today. Wishing everyone a good start to the week!


i love this charm!  where did you find this?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB with a strawberry.


----------



## geenebeene

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I had to preorder and reorder this kitty for a perfect one. Third time’s the charm for this little cutie
> Happy Bday to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019370


Happy Birthday!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bbcerisette66 said:


> Happy birthday


Thanks BB  


Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!!! Happy birthday!!!


TY my sunny friend 


Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB with a strawberry.
> View attachment 5020208


Love strawberries > your Alma is looking very yummy 


Work_For_Purse said:


> i love this charm!  where did you find this?


Thanks, it’s Winners 


geenebeene said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thanks hun


----------



## mariliz11

Sun was out today and it was time to get this beauty out again after so long! ☀️


----------



## Jeepgurl76

We went to the Doctor's office so had to take another pic of her going somewhere he he. Mahina L with puppy charm!


----------



## lemondln

mariliz11 said:


> Sun was out today and it was time to get this beauty out again after so long! ☀
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020537


so beautiful, is it speedy 25?


----------



## Dmurphy1

Today my estrela NM,  absolutely love this bag !!


----------



## mariliz11

lemondln said:


> so beautiful, is it speedy 25?



Thank you! ☺️ Yes it’s the 25


----------



## Miss Dolly

Some with my Speedy Azur in Chile


----------



## geenebeene

Going out with my Bella~


----------



## 23adeline

Work_For_Purse said:


> OMG it looks perfect with the scarf and your bag!  Love the look


Thanks dear!


----------



## eena1230

23adeline said:


> Dora BB and new strap, odd combination?
> View attachment 5016025
> View attachment 5016026
> View attachment 5016027


I love this... your bag collection is just amazing...


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Love my lemons: Fendi and LV  Happy weekend all


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love my lemons: Fendi and LV  Happy weekend all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020784



Lovely lemon trio V .  Your Fendi pouch looks great with them.  I am loving this color more and more as I see more pics.   Thanks for sharing such a fun Friday picture


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer Mini with this new strap


----------



## l.ch.

My old petite Noe on a short bike ride into town! Haven’t used her in ages!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Grocery shopping drive with my Métis today


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love my lemons: Fendi and LV  Happy weekend all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020784


Lemony sunny perfection!  Your Fendi is watching all the beauties go by here   Like it all


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Lovely lemon trio V . Your Fendi pouch looks great with them. I am loving this color more and more as I see more pics. Thanks for sharing such a fun Friday picture


Thank you, my lovely friend  I’m really happy you like it too!

I can’t wait to see your hot pink CCH, sweet IM! The Taigarama pics look so gorgeous and tempting. So happy you ordered one early  


l.ch. said:


> My old petite Noe on a short bike ride into town! Haven’t used her in ages!
> View attachment 5021034


This should be an LV advertisement for classic bags ~ your Noé is so beautiful. TFS!


MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Grocery shopping drive with my Métis today
> View attachment 5021068


Love seeing your cute PM in action (and food shopping too). I can imagine all the yumminess you found there   lol. Happy weekend, MM!


DrTr said:


> Lemony sunny perfection!  Your Fendi is watching all the beauties go by here   Like it all


 Thanks DT! I hope your March is going well with those jewel tone beauties. Can’t wait to see more pics of them!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you, my lovely friend  I’m really happy you like it too!
> 
> I can’t wait to see your hot pink CCH, sweet IM! The Taigarama pics look so gorgeous and tempting. So happy you ordered one early
> 
> This should be an LV advertisement for classic bags ~ your Noé is so beautiful. TFS!
> 
> Love seeing your cute PM in action (and food shopping too). I can imagine all the yumminess you found there   lol. Happy weekend, MM!
> 
> Thanks DT! I hope your March is going well with those jewel tone beauties. Can’t wait to see more pics of them!


Thank you dear MB!  Happy weekend to you too! Looking forward to seeing your eye candy


----------



## Moestyles

Sunny day, taking out this beauty from 1986


----------



## 23adeline

Went to construction site with LVXUF PA in the evening


----------



## 23adeline

Group photo, I’m travelling outstation tomorrow, that’s why NF Ikat is here 


@LVtingting hope you like this big group photo


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Selena MM Sandy


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Another SLG trifecta completed!


----------



## l.ch.

Dear @MyBelongs to Louis, thank you so much for one of the nicest compliments, that has ever been paid to me! 
and thanks to all who liked, my picture, I know I’m not very active, but that doesn’t mean, I don’t drool over your lovely bags! 
warm greetings to all the lovely commenters here, you all seem so kind, warm-hearted and polite!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

l.ch. said:


> Dear @MyBelongs to Louis, thank you so much for one of the nicest compliments, that has ever been paid to me!
> and thanks to all who liked, my picture, I know I’m not very active, but that doesn’t mean, I don’t drool over your lovely bags!
> warm greetings to all the lovely commenters here, you all seem so kind, warm-hearted and polite!


You’re very welcome. Happy to have you here


----------



## jane

First iced americano of 2021! 
It's 59°F and I live in Washington state, this is balmy.


----------



## 1LV

The (underrated) PM.


----------



## fyn72

Went to my granddaughters 1st birthday Saturday, time is going too fast!


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> Went to my granddaughters 1st birthday Saturday, time is going too fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021843
> View attachment 5021846
> View attachment 5021845



Your granddaughter is adorable Fyn  — time flies!  Seems like just yesterday that you first became a young grandma


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> Went to my granddaughters 1st birthday Saturday, time is going too fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021843
> View attachment 5021846
> View attachment 5021845


How adorable!   
And beautiful bag!
Yes, time really flies, my son is going to be 6 and I cannot believe where the time has gone so fast.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Nano Speedy out to pick up boba on the way to Downtown Disneyland!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Using Bella with Trio messenger strap to outstation


----------



## M_Butterfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A long awaited BDay unboxing
> View attachment 5019447


Absolutely gorgeous.  Carry this beauty in the best of healths


----------



## jszkat

Sunshine mama said:


> Today,  my Clapton at the Home  Depot.
> View attachment 5013017


What a clever idea how to make a DIY top handle with a scharf/bandeau. I love my Clapton, but miss a top handle. I will try this.


----------



## jszkat

I feel like being prisoner of home office. I hardly get out. This week I left my appartment 3x as follows with my favourite LV bags Speedy B25 and PM:


----------



## Char6

coffee with Louis


----------



## Sunshine mama

jszkat said:


> What a clever idea how to make a DIY top handle with a scharf/bandeau. I love my Clapton, but miss a top handle. I will try this.


Thank you!
It's beauty and function.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

M_Butterfly said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.  Carry this beauty in the best of healths


TY my lovely friend  Happy Sunday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love my lemons: Fendi and LV  Happy weekend all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020784


Who needs lemonade when you have such delicious lemons as these!!
Everything about this is gorgeous!


----------



## BagLady14

Added a Mautto chain to my mini Dauphine


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Who needs lemonade when you have such delicious lemons as these!!
> Everything about this is gorgeous!


Haha you’re the best, SM 
 Thanks for making me smile today. Can’t wait for summer and lemonade with my LV lemons!


----------



## ditzydi

23adeline said:


> I bought it online from one of our online platform called Lazada
> 
> 
> 
> Our weather is hot all year round ,I don’t think I’ve ever owned a car with black car seats before, brown is the darker color I have



We’re in Texas and my husband made the mistake of having to have a car with black leather seats.  I’m pretty sure a layer of my skin is still on those seats.  Never again.


----------



## redjellybean

BagLady14 said:


> Added a Mautto chain to my mini Dauphine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5022401


Pretty , what is the name of the chain? I can’t find it on their site , thanks


----------



## BagLady14

redjellybean said:


> Pretty , what is the name of the chain? I can’t find it on their site , thanks


Elongated box chain 3/8 with 16c clasps


----------



## gwendo25

Croisette resting after a day out.


----------



## Mapoon

Headed to town yesterdaywith this cutie for some shopping and eye candies!


----------



## Mapoon

fyn72 said:


> Went to my granddaughters 1st birthday Saturday, time is going too fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021843
> View attachment 5021846
> View attachment 5021845


Awww how heart warming!!! Happy Birthday to your darling grand daughter!! Love her little mini mouse and rainbow tutu


----------



## viewwing

mariliz11 said:


> Sun was out today and it was time to get this beauty out again after so long! ☀
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020537


I use to have this white speedy too but sold it as it was too high maintenance for me. It’s so nice to see it again. Still beautiful,still classic!


----------



## gohangurl

Hi, new tpf member here! Just wanted to share my beautiful speedy and my pretty new tumbler. I love them together


----------



## Iamminda

Mapoon said:


> Headed to town yesterdaywith this cutie for some shopping and eye candies!



That’s a really cute charm


----------



## Raaz

fyn72 said:


> Went to my granddaughters 1st birthday Saturday, time is going too fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021843
> View attachment 5021846
> View attachment 5021845


Aww soo cute. Congrats on the 1st birthday of your granddaughter. BTW you are such a cool person. X


----------



## Dmurphy1

gohangurl said:


> Hi, new tpf member here! Just wanted to share my beautiful speedy and my pretty new tumbler. I love them together


Lovely and thanks for sharing  !!


----------



## DrTr

gohangurl said:


> Hi, new tpf member here! Just wanted to share my beautiful speedy and my pretty new tumbler. I love them together


Welcome and love your speedy - and tumbler!


----------



## Mapoon

Iamminda said:


> That’s a really cute charm


Thanks! So happy I managed to buy this online with the macaron from a Japan website


----------



## jane

My companion for errands this morning.


----------



## gohangurl

DrTr said:


> Welcome and love your speedy - and tumbler!


Thank you so much!


----------



## JuliannaFox

Easy walk with my speedy 25))


----------



## bfly

Happy Monday all.
My new pink taiga cch with her sisters and her brother.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5003439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday from my new insect friend. His name is “Squirpy”. This is the latest gift from my sweet nephew



Hi Squirpy


----------



## bfly

Sibelle said:


> My newest DIY project is finished. Now posing with my Speedy 25 .
> 
> View attachment 5004007



So cute.


----------



## mocktail

Vivienne and Jack & Lucie keeping me company while I work


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

bfly said:


> Happy Monday all.
> My new pink taiga cch with her sisters and her brother.
> 
> View attachment 5023382
> View attachment 5023384


How cute!     Love the family pic congrats!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bfly said:


> Happy Monday all.
> My new pink taiga cch with her sisters and her brother.
> 
> View attachment 5023382
> View attachment 5023384


  Wow Taigarama looks great! Congrats hun!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Monogram Monday bag & versatile bandeau. Have a great week everyone!


----------



## AndreaM99

Matchy-matchy


----------



## bfly

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> How cute!     Love the family pic congrats!



Thank you.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow Taigarama looks great! Congrats hun!



Thank you MB.


----------



## bfly

fyn72 said:


> Went to my granddaughters 1st birthday Saturday, time is going too fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021843
> View attachment 5021846
> View attachment 5021845



Happy birthday for your granddaughter. She’s so cute.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5012066
> 
> View attachment 5012065
> 
> Happy weekend all!



So cute.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy monogram Monday! Weather is getting warmer and I can’t wait to wear my new sandals, hopefully next month
> View attachment 5006049


 
Congrats MB.
Are these more comfortable than Bom Dia mule?


----------



## 23adeline

Waiting to collect my car at service centre with Alma BB lemon 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Last night‘s group photo


----------



## gwendo25

My Croisette minus the tassel, getting ready for the day.


----------



## Dmurphy1

gwendo25 said:


> My Croisette minus the tassel, getting ready for the day.
> 
> View attachment 5024142
> View attachment 5024143


Beautiful bag and you wear it well !!


----------



## EveyB

bfly said:


> Happy Monday all.
> My new pink taiga cch with her sisters and her brother.
> 
> View attachment 5023382
> View attachment 5023384


 How cute! Love the entire family and the puppy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

gwendo25 said:


> My Croisette minus the tassel, getting ready for the day.
> 
> View attachment 5024142
> View attachment 5024143


Love it! Is the bandeau from LV?


----------



## gwendo25

Sunshine mama said:


> Love it! Is the bandeau from LV?
> 
> No the bandeau is not from LV, but I think they used to carry a similar one.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bfly said:


> Congrats MB.
> Are these more comfortable than Bom Dia mule?


Thanks hun  They’re much lighter with more cushiony support, so I think yes!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Tuesday all!
Anyone excited for spring & summer? I can’t wait for my cutie’s delivery


----------



## SakuraSakura

At a coffee shop...


----------



## 1LV

So happy to break out the damier azur bags!


----------



## lemondln

bfly said:


> Happy Monday all.
> My new pink taiga cch with her sisters and her brother.
> 
> View attachment 5023382
> View attachment 5023384



These coin card holders are so pretty, I am stalking online


----------



## AndreaM99

1LV said:


> So happy to break out the damier azur bags!
> 
> View attachment 5024526



Oh I can't wait to pull this beauty out of my closet as well. Still freezing weather in California, truly unseen. Wool scarf, pants, boots, turtleneck and the heating is on in the office...Summer, where are you?


----------



## 1LV

AndreaM99 said:


> Oh I can't wait to pull this beauty out of my closet as well. Still freezing weather in California, truly unseen. Wool scarf, pants, boots, turtleneck and the heating is on in the office...Summer, where are you?


I waited as long as I could!


----------



## LittleStar88

Buying a couple of little goodies ...


----------



## bfly

lemondln said:


> These coin card holders are so pretty, I am stalking online



I hope you get it.


----------



## bfly

LittleStar88 said:


> Buying a couple of little goodies ...
> 
> View attachment 5024679



Unboxing please


----------



## LittleStar88

bfly said:


> Unboxing please



I posted in March purchases Nothing earth-shattering but I enjoyed the store experience very much. The customer service was superb and they made me feel like I was buying out the store even though I only got two small items.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

1LV said:


> So happy to break out the damier azur bags!
> 
> View attachment 5024526


Gorgeous bag!!!    How is it called?


----------



## AndreaM99

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Gorgeous bag!!!    How is it called?


Siracusa. Was available in PM, MM and GM size.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

AndreaM99 said:


> Siracusa. Was available in PM, MM and GM size.


Thank you!


----------



## 1LV

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Gorgeous bag!!!    How is it called?


Thank you so much.  It’s the LV Siracusa PM.


----------



## Islandbreeze

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday all!
> Anyone excited for spring & summer? I can’t wait for my cutie’s delivery
> View attachment 5024433
> View attachment 5024462


Oh my that’s super cute! I’m afraid to look it up!


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Monogram Monday bag & versatile bandeau. Have a great week everyone!
> View attachment 5023854


@MyBelongs to Louis  Loving the strap!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Islandbreeze said:


> Oh my that’s super cute! I’m afraid to look it up!


Thank you! I find stock for these in Canada super limited so I scooped one up early. Delivery is on Friday so I’ll tempt you with unboxing pics then lol 


sunnybrii said:


> @MyBelongs to Louis  Loving the strap!!!


TY my friend  I’m glad it’s such a versatile colour way, goes with everything. Happy Tuesday!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Omg I wish I had a puppy like this for my Party PS backpack   Sooo cute! 
	

		
			
		

		
	


IG kyrie lv


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Omg I wish I had a puppy like this for my Party PS backpack   Sooo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025210
> IG kyrie lv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025230


Soo adorable!   
And your Twist is such a beauty and a real Chameleon


----------



## Miss Dolly

These were not a photo of my Speedy but my shoes... Not as high quality camera as the others but i found my Speedy sneaking out.


----------



## Khudbrook

Just arrived pochette metis in Dune..... love love love


----------



## Miss Dolly

Very versatile color and looks good daily. Congrats, enjoy!


----------



## candypoo

Some mod shots with my LVoely bags 
Have a lovely week ahead everyone!


----------



## Miss Dolly

candypoo said:


> Some mod shots with my LVoely bags
> Have a lovely week ahead everyone!



Hey both shots are lovely! I'm really liking the outfit combo you pulled on number #2, the baby aqua color of the tweed jacket and the Adidas Hyperboost? are killing me. Which shoes are those if they are not Adidas?


----------



## candypoo

Miss Dolly said:


> Hey both shots are lovely! I'm really liking the outfit combo you pulled on number #2, the baby aqua color of the tweed jacket and the Adidas Hyperboost? are killing me. Which shoes are those if they are not Adidas?



Thank you 

Your right they are from Adidas! Sharp eyes 

They are the Yeezy Boost 350 V2 Zebra if your looking to get it


----------



## 23adeline

My Monogram Wednesday 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Using strap of Vanity PM on Bento BB, I like the length of this strap on Bento BB better


----------



## Sunshine mama

My SLGs in my basket bag.


----------



## eena1230

Happy Wednesday! What a beautiful sunny Wednesday... My Vanity sitting pretty while I’m working  
This bag is so special because my son bought it for me when he received his first paycheck as a Registered Nurse it’s by far my favorite LV bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

eena1230 said:


> Happy Wednesday! What a beautiful sunny Wednesday... My Vanity sitting pretty while I’m working
> This bag is so special because my son bought it for me when he received his first paycheck as a Registered Nurse it’s by far my favorite LV bag
> View attachment 5025939


Awwww what a sweet story! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## eena1230

Sunshine mama said:


> Awwww what a sweet story! Thank you for sharing.


Thank you @Sunshine mama


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> My SLGs in my basket bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025938


Yummy basket bag and cardholder, sweet SM! Thanks for sharing 


eena1230 said:


> Happy Wednesday! What a beautiful sunny Wednesday... My Vanity sitting pretty while I’m working
> This bag is so special because my son bought it for me when he received his first paycheck as a Registered Nurse it’s by far my favorite LV bag
> View attachment 5025939


Your son sounds so thoughtful and sweet, congrats E! Your Vanity is a cherry on top


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yummy basket bag and cardholder, sweet SM! Thanks for sharing
> Your son sounds so thoughtful and sweet, congrats E! Your Vanity is a cherry on top


Thank you M! You’re always so kind & sweet and you’re right my Vanity is a cherry on top... lucky to have caring/thoughtful  son!


----------



## Iamminda

eena1230 said:


> Happy Wednesday! What a beautiful sunny Wednesday... My Vanity sitting pretty while I’m working
> This bag is so special because my son bought it for me when he received his first paycheck as a Registered Nurse it’s by far my favorite LV bag
> View attachment 5025939



I really love the look of this beautiful bag — and even better that your sweet son bought it for you


----------



## eena1230

Iamminda said:


> I really love the look of this beautiful bag — and even better that your sweet son bought it for you


Thank you @Iamminda! Yes, it’s definitely a beautiful bag... a beautiful reminder of his dedication/hard work as a frontliner especially during the pandemic.. thanks for your sweet message


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Playing with my MPA this evening


----------



## 23adeline

Coincidentally wearing a matching mask for my bag


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Minis!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Playing with my MPA this evening
> View attachment 5026265



The best kind of playtime imo .  Thanks again for all the LVoely and helpful MPA/Trio pics.


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Coincidentally wearing a matching mask for my bag
> View attachment 5026416


Love your necklace!


----------



## 23adeline

EveyB said:


> Love your necklace!


Thank you EveyB, it’s the B Blossom necklace, I have the bracelet too.


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing my second birthday gift, one day before my birthday 
My super good CS recommended this bag and reserved it for a few days for me to consider, I was not interested to buy this bag initially because I think it’s slightly too big for my liking. But since my CS recommended it, I bought it to see if I really like it  . The color is really beautiful, should I keep it ?


----------



## Khudbrook

Pochette metis in Dune with Alexander mcqueen scull scarf  loving the colour of this bag


----------



## snibor

23adeline said:


> Unboxing my second birthday gift, one day before my birthday
> My super good CS recommended this bag and reserved it for a few days for me to consider, I was not interested to buy this bag initially because I think it’s slightly too big for my liking. But since my CS recommended it, I bought it to see if I really like it  . The color is really beautiful, should I keep it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026541
> View attachment 5026542
> View attachment 5026543


It looks to be the perfect size..not too big or small.  Can be dressed up or down.  I’d definitely keep it. The different straps make it quite interesting.  Looks beautiful on you.


----------



## mariliz11

New bandeau for my Métis for this morning!


----------



## 23adeline

snibor said:


> It looks to be the perfect size..not too big or small.  Can be dressed up or down.  I’d definitely keep it. The different straps make it quite interesting.  Looks beautiful on you.


Thanks for your opinion, I think I should keep it . My CA said silver color is not easy to get, so far their store only received black and khaki .


----------



## niceguyKBOS




----------



## Khudbrook

mariliz11 said:


> New bandeau for my Métis for this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026578


Such a beautiful bag  love the twilly


----------



## Khudbrook

23adeline said:


> Unboxing my second birthday gift, one day before my birthday
> My super good CS recommended this bag and reserved it for a few days for me to consider, I was not interested to buy this bag initially because I think it’s slightly too big for my liking. But since my CS recommended it, I bought it to see if I really like it  . The color is really beautiful, should I keep it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026541
> View attachment 5026542
> View attachment 5026543


I love the silver hardware! What is the leather like?


----------



## 23adeline

Khudbrook said:


> I love the silver hardware! What is the leather like?


The leather is soft, puffy and metallic look.


----------



## DrTr

niceguyKBOS said:


> View attachment 5026690


I really like this bag - you look great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eena1230

My Toiletry 26 with a chunky chain... ready to go!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

eena1230 said:


> My Toiletry 26 with a chunky chain... ready to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026835


Ooh nice, can I ask where you got this BV chain from? Looks great


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Ooh nice, can I ask where you got this BV chain from? Looks great


Thanks, M! I got it from Amazon and the brand is Alilove... I think it’s called the Chunky bag chain for dumpling bag cloud bag..


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Repurposed an LV bag today for a visit to Fabricland  Happy Thursday everyone!
	

		
			
		

		
	






eena1230 said:


> Thanks, M! I got it from Amazon and the brand is Alilove... I think it’s called the Chunky bag chain for dumpling bag cloud bag..


TY! It’s the Amazon US site, right? I’ve been looking for this kind of chain - looks perfect!


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5026917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repurposed an LV bag today for a visit to Fabricland  Happy Thursday everyone!
> 
> 
> TY! It’s the Amazon US site, right? I’ve been looking for this kind of chain - looks perfect!


Yes, it’s the Amazon US site. It’s only $15.99... it’s a cute chain


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Unboxing my second birthday gift, one day before my birthday
> My super good CS recommended this bag and reserved it for a few days for me to consider, I was not interested to buy this bag initially because I think it’s slightly too big for my liking. But since my CS recommended it, I bought it to see if I really like it  . The color is really beautiful, should I keep it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026541
> View attachment 5026542
> View attachment 5026543



It’s really beautiful — the color, hardware and leather.  It looks very good on you.  It doesn’t look too big on you but if the size bothers you enough so that you wont use it much, then you should return it.  This color is my favorite of all the available colors.  It would be a keeper for me .


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Perfect trio!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

eena1230 said:


> Yes, it’s the Amazon US site. It’s only $15.99... it’s a cute chain


Looks like they don’t want Canadian clients


----------



## Islandbreeze

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Looks like they don’t want Canadian clients
> View attachment 5027433


Whoa, good thing you got that 5% coupon. Haha


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Looks like they don’t want Canadian clients
> View attachment 5027433


Omg... is this for real?!?!?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

eena1230 said:


> Omg... is this for real?!?!?


The funny part is it being listed as cheapest price + shipping option (there’s only 1 option) 

It’s all good, I had a good laugh. Thanks for trying to help me, Eena Happy end of week!


----------



## 23adeline

unboxing 3 bags that reached me on my birthday, and received a bouquet of flowers from my lovely CA


----------



## Ellie1647

23adeline said:


> unboxing 3 bags that reached me on my birthday, and received a bouquet of flowers from my lovely CA
> View attachment 5027696
> View attachment 5027698
> View attachment 5027699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027700
> View attachment 5027701
> View attachment 5027703
> View attachment 5027704
> View attachment 5027702


Happy Birthday to you
Such lovely bags!


----------



## Bumbles

HeartMyMJs said:


> Minis!
> View attachment 5026424


Too cute


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> The funny part is it being listed as cheapest price + shipping option (there’s only 1 option)
> 
> It’s all good, I had a good laugh. Thanks for trying to help me, Eena Happy end of week!


That is funny! I didn’t expect shipping to Canada would be ridiculously expensive.. it’s insane!
You’re most welcome M.


----------



## eena1230

23adeline said:


> unboxing 3 bags that reached me on my birthday, and received a bouquet of flowers from my lovely CA
> View attachment 5027696
> View attachment 5027698
> View attachment 5027699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027700
> View attachment 5027701
> View attachment 5027703
> View attachment 5027704
> View attachment 5027702


The bags are gorgeous. Happy birthday @23adeline ...


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Looks like they don’t want Canadian clients
> View attachment 5027433


Well, at least you would get your money back if you're not completely satisfied, minus the shipping of course!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> unboxing 3 bags that reached me on my birthday, and received a bouquet of flowers from my lovely CA
> View attachment 5027696
> View attachment 5027698
> View attachment 5027699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027700
> View attachment 5027701
> View attachment 5027703
> View attachment 5027704
> View attachment 5027702


Wow!!!
Gorgeous bags and flowers! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Too cute


Agree!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

HeartMyMJs said:


> Minis!
> View attachment 5026424


So sweet! Time to get my Nice out!


----------



## Sunshine mama

niceguyKBOS said:


> View attachment 5026690


Very CHIC!!!


----------



## winter_knight

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A long awaited BDay unboxing
> View attachment 5019447


I love the strap on this bag.


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> It’s really beautiful — the color, hardware and leather.  It looks very good on you.  It doesn’t look too big on you but if the size bothers you enough so that you wont use it much, then you should return it.  This color is my favorite of all the available colors.  It would be a keeper for me .


Thanks! I am keeping it and I prefer to use it with this strap and hook the chain shorter, what do you think ?


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow!!!
> Gorgeous bags and flowers! Happy Birthday!





Elham1647 said:


> Happy Birthday to you
> Such lovely bags!





eena1230 said:


> The bags are gorgeous. Happy birthday @23adeline ...



Thanks my dearest friends


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using a Navona today. 
Decided to use it without the long strap.


----------



## Dmurphy1

23adeline said:


> unboxing 3 bags that reached me on my birthday, and received a bouquet of flowers from my lovely CA
> View attachment 5027696
> View attachment 5027698
> View attachment 5027699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027700
> View attachment 5027701
> View attachment 5027703
> View attachment 5027704
> View attachment 5027702


Beautiful bags WOW  !!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY  !!!


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Thanks! I am keeping it and I prefer to use it with this strap and hook the chain shorter, what do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027981



Looks great!  So happy to know you are keeping this beauty


----------



## cryssyxo

23adeline said:


> Coincidentally wearing a matching mask for my bag
> View attachment 5026416


This is such a beautiful color!


----------



## cryssyxo

candypoo said:


> Some mod shots with my LVoely bags
> Have a lovely week ahead everyone!
> View attachment 5025337
> View attachment 5025338


Absolutely love your outfits!  Especially the bottom one but you also pull off the yellow dress beautifully.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

23adeline said:


> Thanks! I am keeping it and I prefer to use it with this strap and hook the chain shorter, what do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027981


Looks great with that Colorama strap! Congrats on your BDay goodies 


Sunshine mama said:


> Using a Navona today.
> Decided to use it without the long strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028001
> View attachment 5028002


What an Ebene cutie! Too bad LV doesn’t make this anyone more - I want one too lol. Happy Friday, my sunny friend


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Friday and start of Spring  I’m loving the warm weather lately!


----------



## bfly

eena1230 said:


> Happy Wednesday! What a beautiful sunny Wednesday... My Vanity sitting pretty while I’m working
> This bag is so special because my son bought it for me when he received his first paycheck as a Registered Nurse it’s by far my favorite LV bag
> View attachment 5025939



You taught your son really well. It’s indeed a very special bag.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5028227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday and start of Spring  I’m loving the warm weather lately!



Happy Friday MB.
Enjoying the rainbow colors already.


----------



## bfly

eena1230 said:


> My Toiletry 26 with a chunky chain... ready to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026835



Did you get the chain from samorga?
If so, I just purchased it too along with the organizer so I can dress my toiletry 26 exactly like yours


----------



## eena1230

bfly said:


> Did you get the chain from samorga?
> If so, I just purchased it too along with the organizer so I can dress my toiletry 26 exactly like yours


I actually got the chain from Amazon and the insert from Samorga. Can’t wait to see your dressed up Toiletry 26


----------



## bfly

eena1230 said:


> I actually got the chain from Amazon and the insert from Samorga. Can’t wait to see your dressed up Toiletry 26



Thank you.
Thanks to utube for videos of how to dress up the toiletry 26. I know I will use this pouch with chain handle more than as regular pouch. Can’t wait until my shipment arrived. Enjoy yours.


----------



## eena1230

bfly said:


> Thank you.
> Thanks to utube for videos of how to dress up the toiletry 26. I know I will use this pouch with chain handle more than as regular pouch. Can’t wait until my shipment arrived. Enjoy yours.


I know, right! 
Enjoy yours as well... post a pic ones you get it...


----------



## bfly

eena1230 said:


> I know, right!
> Enjoy yours as well... post a pic ones you get it...



Will do.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sunshine mama said:


> So sweet! Time to get my Nice out!


Yes!!  Thanks!! ❤️


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bumbles said:


> Too cute


Thank you!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Absolutely loving this bag !! Used it yesterday in the pouring rain with no issues.


----------



## fyn72

Waiting at the barber for dh. A wet weekend!


----------



## TangerineKandy

23adeline said:


> Waiting to collect my car at service centre with Alma BB lemon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024111
> 
> Last night‘s group photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024112


Wow!! Love that pop of colour!! Gorgeous Alma!


----------



## Venessa84

23adeline said:


> unboxing 3 bags that reached me on my birthday, and received a bouquet of flowers from my lovely CA
> View attachment 5027696
> View attachment 5027698
> View attachment 5027699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027700
> View attachment 5027701
> View attachment 5027703
> View attachment 5027704
> View attachment 5027702



Happy birthday!!


----------



## Islandbreeze

23adeline said:


> unboxing 3 bags that reached me on my birthday, and received a bouquet of flowers from my lovely CA
> View attachment 5027696
> View attachment 5027698
> View attachment 5027699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027700
> View attachment 5027701
> View attachment 5027703
> View attachment 5027704
> View attachment 5027702


Lovely purchases and flowers! Happy birthday!


----------



## 23adeline

Islandbreeze said:


> Lovely purchases and flowers! Happy birthday!





TangerineKandy said:


> Wow!! Love that pop of colour!! Gorgeous Alma!





Venessa84 said:


> Happy birthday!!


Thanks all!


----------



## 23adeline

This Keepall XS is too adorable, I have to bring it out today


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> Group photo, I’m travelling outstation tomorrow, that’s why NF Ikat is here
> View attachment 5021288
> 
> @LVtingting hope you like this big group photo


Yes!!  We get to see more family members...


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> Using Bella with Trio messenger strap to outstation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5022035
> View attachment 5022036
> View attachment 5022039


What a smart idea! I think the trio looks great with Bella and it looks so comfortable to wear... not to mention the round coin purse looks so vivid against the black strap


----------



## candypoo

cryssyxo said:


> Absolutely love your outfits!  Especially the bottom one but you also pull off the yellow dress beautifully.


Thank you   
Your too kind


----------



## bfly

Happy weekend everyone.
Enjoying 1st day of springs.


----------



## mariliz11

bfly said:


> Happy weekend everyone.
> Enjoying 1st day of springs.
> 
> View attachment 5029255


Awesome color combo!


----------



## bfly

mariliz11 said:


> Awesome color combo!



Thank you.


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Thanks! I am keeping it and I prefer to use it with this strap and hook the chain shorter, what do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027981


You’re right, looks great with this strap and the shorter chain!!


----------



## BagLady14

Using my preloved Brea today.  I love the diminutive size more than the original MM size.  (Size comparison next to mini Dauphine)


----------



## EveyB

bfly said:


> Happy weekend everyone.
> Enjoying 1st day of springs.
> 
> View attachment 5029255


So beautiful and uplifting!   Happy first day of spring!


----------



## M_Butterfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5028227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday and start of Spring  I’m loving the warm weather lately!


Kill me now. WOW WOW WOW.


----------



## M_Butterfly

BagLady14 said:


> Using my preloved Brea today.  I love the diminutive size more than the original MM size.  (Size comparison next to mini Dauphine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029314
> View attachment 5029315


And probably less heavy. One thing about the Breas was the weight.  This is gorgeous


----------



## bfly

More pics with my skittle bag


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

M_Butterfly said:


> Kill me now. WOW WOW WOW.


Thanks MB  You’re so cute, made me smile lol


bfly said:


> More pics with my skittle bag
> View attachment 5029868
> View attachment 5029871


Lovely! Nice to see you getting more use of your cute lemon, hun


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My fave kind of day: unboxing day
Happy spring Saturday all!


----------



## bfly

EveyB said:


> So beautiful and uplifting!   Happy first day of spring!



Thank you.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5029957
> 
> My fave kind of day: unboxing day
> Happy spring Saturday all!



Awww, I love unboxing


----------



## gregbeajon2020

My first was a wallet! Can't wait to buy something else. Felt so out of place at the store though.


----------



## KathyN115

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5029957
> 
> My fave kind of day: unboxing day
> Happy spring Saturday all!


Every time I see that AirPod holder I am filled with jealousy. Too cute!


----------



## Bumbles

bfly said:


> More pics with my skittle bag
> View attachment 5029868
> View attachment 5029871


Gorgeous bag


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5029957
> 
> My fave kind of day: unboxing day
> Happy spring Saturday all!


Happy beginning of spring! 
Love seeing pics of your lemon beauties, and the little cat case!


----------



## bfly

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous bag



Thank you.


----------



## Mapoon

Using my lovely nano speedy today (before the heavy and torrential downpour) with my other macaron keychain to go pick up my pink taigarama coin card holder..


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5028227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday and start of Spring  I’m loving the warm weather lately!


Such a beautiful eye candy!!!


----------



## l.ch.

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Omg I wish I had a puppy like this for my Party PS backpack   Sooo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025210
> IG kyrie lv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025230


That puppy is so cute! 
i have probably said this before, but your twist is what dreams are made of...


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

bfly said:


> Happy weekend everyone.
> Enjoying 1st day of springs.
> 
> View attachment 5029255


Pink and yellow, so beautiful together! And such lovely goodies


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Meetings friends for a walk with a speedy b 25 in de as it’s snowing today


----------



## 23adeline

Can’t stop using Watercolor ink keepall xs again today


----------



## Iamminda

Mapoon said:


> Using my lovely nano speedy today (before the heavy and torrential downpour) with my other macaron keychain to go pick up my pink taigarama coin card holder..



Such a cutie — I am glad you were able to get this adorable Laduree charm.  And I love love love the CCH (mine is coming next week finally ).


----------



## Sunshine mama

SLGs again. Have a great day!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sunshine mama said:


> SLGs again. Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030681


I adore this !!!!


----------



## bfly

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Pink and yellow, so beautiful together! And such lovely goodies



Thank you.


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> SLGs again. Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030681



This is cute and fun.


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Such a cutie — I am glad you were able to get this adorable Laduree charm.  And I love love love the CCH (mine is coming next week finally ).


Yay for you!!!  I love that fuschia CCH, and can’t wait to see yours!  Fingers crossed, I think I scored a fuschia poctet organizer thanks to an LV angel!  I’ll keep you posted later this week. Show us your fab CCH when it arrives   happy Sunday all!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> SLGs again. Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030681


Too too fun and perfect!  Love the colorful “fruit salad“ and all your slg’s. bag is fun too!


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Yay for you!!!  I love that fuschia CCH, and can’t wait to see yours!  Fingers crossed, I think I scored a fuschia poctet organizer thanks to an LV angel!  I’ll keep you posted later this week. Show us your fab CCH when it arrives   happy Sunday all!




I am excited for you T about scoring a gorgeous fuschia PO — hope to see it soon . (I don’t own any PO — yet  — because I don’t know what to use it for since I have many cles and CCH).


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> I am excited for you T about scoring a gorgeous fuschia PO — hope to see it soon . (I don’t own any PO — yet  — because I don’t know what to use it for since I have many cles and CCH).


Thanks for sharing my excitement!  I too wanted the CCH very badly, until I took a closer look at the PO and compared it to the ahem MANY cles, CCH, small wallets, organizers I have....  

I have to say this sentence of yours made me giggle “(I don’t own any PO — yet  — because I don’t know what to use it for since I have many cles and CCH).”  Since when did that stop most of us here? Joining you in laughter because I believe I may have said something like that a time or two. I plan to use the PO for a wallet in my pink bags, I wanted to try something different, and I figured the fuschia CCH was long gone, I do change wallets or CCH or cles often. LV just does a great job with small pochettes, card holders, etc. so it’s hard to stop! Can’t wait to see your CCH later this week and enjoy seeing everyone’s LV in action!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Sunday!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dmurphy1 said:


> I adore this !!!!





bfly said:


> This is cute and fun.





DrTr said:


> Too too fun and perfect!  Love the colorful “fruit salad“ and all your slg’s. bag is fun too!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Thanks for sharing my excitement!  I too wanted the CCH very badly, until I took a closer look at the PO and compared it to the ahem MANY cles, CCH, small wallets, organizers I have....
> 
> I have to say this sentence of yours made me giggle “(I don’t own any PO — yet  — because I don’t know what to use it for since I have many cles and CCH).”  Since when did that stop most of us here? Joining you in laughter because I believe I may have said something like that a time or two. I plan to use the PO for a wallet in my pink bags, I wanted to try something different, and I figured the fuschia CCH was long gone, I do change wallets or CCH or cles often. LV just does a great job with small pochettes, card holders, etc. so it’s hard to stop! Can’t wait to see your CCH later this week and enjoy seeing everyone’s LV in action!



Absolutely a TPF motto — “buy now, decide later” .  I agree that LV makes the best SLGs.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks so much, my lovely friends! Happy spring Sunday to you all   
@bfly @KathyN115 @EveyB @MarryMeLV_Now 

@Mapoon ~ Love your cutand pink CCH!
@MarryMeLV_Now ~ What a perfect walking companion  
@Iamminda ~ Yay! Can’t wait to see your Taigarama arrive, IM 
@Sunshine mama ~ Woo hoo, SLG party alert! So colourful and fun, SM 
@DrTr ~ How exciting, DT  Can’t wait to see your CCH!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Tutu the turtle


----------



## Alicja K

Hi all. It has been very busy last three weeks for me, working, house improvement and had no time to visit the forum until now. It was lovely to see all the new pics of bags and slgs u all got. I was going through lot of pages here but didn't see any by the pool collection yet    what's your thoughts about this collection? Personally I love it, especially the marshmallow, peachy, gold colour bags and slgs.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Tutu the turtle
> View attachment 5030975
> View attachment 5030977


Awww. Love the turtle!!! And the lemon!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Alicja K said:


> Hi all. It has been very busy last three weeks for me, working, house improvement and had no time to visit the forum until now. It was lovely to see all the new pics of bags and slgs u all got. I was going through lot of pages here but didn't see any by the pool collection yet    what's your thoughts about this collection? Personally I love it, especially the marshmallow, peachy, gold colour bags and slgs.


 There’s a thread for it here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ss21-by-the-pool-club.1040880/page-5#post-34422698


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Awww. Love the turtle!!! And the lemon!!!


Thank you, sweet SM  I was inspired by your SLG party going on lol!


----------



## Mapoon

Iamminda said:


> Such a cutie — I am glad you were able to get this adorable Laduree charm.  And I love love love the CCH (mine is coming next week finally ).


Thank you so much!!! I am super glad too on the charm and the cch!! Cannot wait to use it! Looking forward to your reveal as well!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Tutu the turtle
> View attachment 5030975
> View attachment 5030977



Welcome home Tutu — congrats to being adopted by the LVoely V


----------



## Mapoon

Sunshine mama said:


> SLGs again. Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030681


Love the colours...like a little fruit basket


----------



## Alicja K

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> There’s a thread for it here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ss21-by-the-pool-club.1040880/page-5#post-34422698


Thank you


----------



## Venessa84

This white LV belt has been such a great addition to my outfits.


----------



## Loriad

Sunshine mama said:


> SLGs again. Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030681


This is adorable!


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> This white LV belt has been such a great addition to my outfits.
> 
> View attachment 5031054


what a great LV belt - and you rock your whole look! Love your Chanel cardi and bag


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Welcome home Tutu — congrats to being adopted by the LVoely V


TY sweetest IM  Lol I love every word in your compliment!


Venessa84 said:


> This white LV belt has been such a great addition to my outfits.
> 
> View attachment 5031054


Your OOTD looks gorgeous, V! Happy this white belt is so stylish and useful in your wardrobe


----------



## Dmurphy1

Venessa84 said:


> This white LV belt has been such a great addition to my outfits.
> 
> View attachment 5031054


LOVE the belt, you look amazing  !!


----------



## Critzie

jane said:


> First iced americano of 2021!
> It's 59°F and I live in Washington state, this is balmy.
> 
> View attachment 5021587


Do you wear that out when it rains? Is the vachetta okay in all weather?


----------



## jane

Critzie said:


> Do you wear that out when it rains? Is the vachetta okay in all weather?



No, I use different bags in wet weather.


----------



## 23adeline

After using watercolor ink keepall xs for 2 days, today is the turn for this new baby to go out


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Tutu the turtle
> View attachment 5030975
> View attachment 5030977


Such a cutie! And the colours!!


----------



## EveyB

Venessa84 said:


> This white LV belt has been such a great addition to my outfits.
> 
> View attachment 5031054


You look gorgeous!


----------



## mazza15

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3384729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought my MC white Sharleen to basketball game.


I have a little speedy bag like this but not sure if it's 100% authentic


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Sunshine mama said:


> SLGs again. Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030681


Cuteness overload!  Love this.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Tutu the turtle
> View attachment 5030975
> View attachment 5030977



Tutu is finally home after long way swimming across the ocean


----------



## GJ*

I would like to thank everyone very much for the beautiful pictures, which always take me on a little mental journey.  Even if I don't write a lot (because of my poor knowledge of English) I enjoy it a lot.  Especially during the lockdown, when I get nowhere except for grocery shopping and doctor's appointments, I was always happy to see pictures from restaurant visits, cafes or shopping tours. 
I'm also happy about all the different styles that are represented here.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EveyB said:


> Such a cutie! And the colours!!


Thanks so much, babe  Happy spring season!


bfly said:


> Tutu is finally home after long way swimming across the ocean


Haha perfect story for my lil green companion  LVoe it, BF! Thanks


GJ* said:


> I would like to thank everyone very much for the beautiful pictures, which always take me on a little mental journey.  Even if I don't write a lot (because of my poor knowledge of English) I enjoy it a lot.  Especially during the lockdown, when I get nowhere except for grocery shopping and doctor's appointments, I was always happy to see pictures from restaurant visits, cafes or shopping tours.
> I'm also happy about all the different styles that are represented here.
> Thanks a lot!


 On behalf of our LVoely members, I’d like to thank you for being awesome and a great inspiration in our positive community. Love sharing TPF with you as our happy place (away from the pandemic)


----------



## eena1230

Sunshine mama said:


> SLGs again. Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030681


@Sunshine mama You just have the cutest slg’s the colors made me smile super cute


----------



## eena1230

Mapoon said:


> Using my lovely nano speedy today (before the heavy and torrential downpour) with my other macaron keychain to go pick up my pink taigarama coin card holder..


I love is...this taigarama CCH is really pretty


----------



## eena1230

Using my new PM and an Hermès Twilly  Loving this bag so much


----------



## Mapoon

eena1230 said:


> I love is...this taigarama CCH is really pretty


Thank you so much!! yes it is...what a wonderful colour on an slg to have


----------



## DrTr

eena1230 said:


> Using my new PM and an Hermès Twilly  Loving this bag so much
> View attachment 5032026


Love this H Twilly on your lovely PM! It looks like a brides de gala shadow Twilly - I have that one in black, pink, purple and love it. Your bag is truly a rich stunner


----------



## DrTr

GJ* said:


> I would like to thank everyone very much for the beautiful pictures, which always take me on a little mental journey.  Even if I don't write a lot (because of my poor knowledge of English) I enjoy it a lot.  Especially during the lockdown, when I get nowhere except for grocery shopping and doctor's appointments, I was always happy to see pictures from restaurant visits, cafes or shopping tours.
> I'm also happy about all the different styles that are represented here.
> Thanks a lot!


What a lovely note you write GJ*! The lockdown has made all of us hungry for connection, outings, and doing things other than grocery shopping, or the pharmacy or UPS! I’m with you, the lovely people that post here with their goodies makes my day too!  Glad you are here.


----------



## eena1230

DrTr said:


> Love this H Twilly on your lovely PM! It looks like a brides de gala shadow Twilly - I have that one in black, pink, purple and love it. Your bag is truly a rich stunner


Awwhh Thank you.. Yes it is brides de gala shadow Twilly.  I wanted the black/pink/purple combo but they didn’t have it available, ended up buying this color instead


----------



## Loriad

GJ* said:


> I would like to thank everyone very much for the beautiful pictures, which always take me on a little mental journey.  Even if I don't write a lot (because of my poor knowledge of English) I enjoy it a lot.  Especially during the lockdown, when I get nowhere except for grocery shopping and doctor's appointments, I was always happy to see pictures from restaurant visits, cafes or shopping tours.
> I'm also happy about all the different styles that are represented here.
> Thanks a lot!


I totally agree. It's just starting to warm up where I live so I thoroughly enjoy the beautiful pictures of the warm weather locations!  The pandemic has been particularly difficult, along with some of the unrest and what seems like an uptick in violence (another tragic even today in Colorado). TPF has been a nice escape from all things ugly and a chance to share something beautiful with those who love and appreciate the same things. Thank you all!


----------



## LVtingting

BagLady14 said:


> Using my preloved Brea today.  I love the diminutive size more than the original MM size.  (Size comparison next to mini Dauphine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029314
> View attachment 5029315


Your Brea pm is so gorgeous! Nothing beats the shiny vernis leather... like a newly polish nails 
May I ask do you have to baby this Brea? Does it show scratches? I really like to get one but worry that I have to pamper it.


----------



## Alicja K

GJ* said:


> I would like to thank everyone very much for the beautiful pictures, which always take me on a little mental journey.  Even if I don't write a lot (because of my poor knowledge of English) I enjoy it a lot.  Especially during the lockdown, when I get nowhere except for grocery shopping and doctor's appointments, I was always happy to see pictures from restaurant visits, cafes or shopping tours.
> I'm also happy about all the different styles that are represented here.
> Thanks a lot!


I'm with you. It really does help too see a little bit normality in people life   where I live, we have 5k travel limit, myself working from home, going to the office once a week, we are in full lockdown for such a long time, no cinema, restaurants, cafe's, shopping centres open. Don't take my two LV bags out of the dust bags


----------



## 23adeline

Metallic bag with metallic shoes


----------



## BagLady14

LVtingting said:


> Your Brea pm is so gorgeous! Nothing beats the shiny vernis leather... like a newly polish nails
> May I ask do you have to baby this Brea? Does it show scratches? I really like to get one but worry that I have to pamper it.


I just bought it at a consignment store so I don't know how often it was used.  The date code shows it was made in 2015.  The leather is still pristine.  I always loved the Amarante & Pomme colors.  I thought this bag might be Indian Rose but it turns out it's Magenta.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Yesterday’s welcome to spring Frap


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Awww. Love the turtle!!! And the lemon!!!


Good morning all!  Here is a pic of my PM dressed for errands before the rain starts.

Sunshine mama, I replied to you because I found a website that does vegan leather bags, great chains, for reasonable prices (and current sale on!) and thought of you when I found a yellow round structured bag!  And a structured pink half moon one. Those are your colors - and your new scarf is in that cw,  and I know you like structured shapes.  I ordered a few bags and several chains, it takes awhile for shipping - they haven’t arrived yet - but it’s kind of fun to try different shapes for not LV prices! Hope it’s ok to post here - thought some might be interested


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> Good morning all!  Here is a pic of my PM dressed for errands before the rain starts.
> 
> Sunshine mama, I replied to you because I found a website that does vegan leather bags, great chains, for reasonable prices (and current sale on!) and thought of you when I found a yellow round structured bag!  And a structured pink half moon one. Those are your colors - and your new scarf is in that cw,  and I know you like structured shapes.  I ordered a few bags and several chains, it takes awhile for shipping - they haven’t arrived yet - but it’s kind of fun to try different shapes for not LV prices! Hope it’s ok to post here - thought some might be interested
> View attachment 5032599
> View attachment 5032600
> View attachment 5032601


Thank you for thinking of me! And oh how you know me!!!
And your PM looks awesome with your specially decorated twilly!!!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for thinking of me! And oh how you know me!!!
> And your PM looks awesome with your specially decorated twilly!!!


Thank you  I really appreciate your colorful and creative style and thought of you when I saw those bags!!


----------



## l.ch.

Venessa84 said:


> This white LV belt has been such a great addition to my outfits.
> 
> View attachment 5031054


Beautiful outfit! Are these McQueen sneakers? Are they comfortable straight from the box or do they need breaking in? Sorry for being out of topic..


----------



## EmmJay

Verticale Trunk Pochette with Dauphine chain. I hope everyone is having a lovely spring.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Verticale Trunk Pochette with Dauphine chain. I hope everyone is having a lovely spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032699


So great to see your always fabulous self here! Do you ever! rock anything you wear, but this look with that perfect little LV trunk is truly next level.  You are on fire!


----------



## jane

Tuesday morning vibes


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> So great to see your always fabulous self here! Do you ever! rock anything you wear, but this look with that perfect little LV trunk is truly next level.  You are on fire!


Thanks Teresa! ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Verticale Trunk Pochette with Dauphine chain. I hope everyone is having a lovely spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032699


How totally chic!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EmmJay said:


> Verticale Trunk Pochette with Dauphine chain. I hope everyone is having a lovely spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032699


Happy spring, EJ! Thanks for sharing your fabulous outfit with us


----------



## eena1230

DrTr said:


> Good morning all!  Here is a pic of my PM dressed for errands before the rain starts.
> 
> Sunshine mama, I replied to you because I found a website that does vegan leather bags, great chains, for reasonable prices (and current sale on!) and thought of you when I found a yellow round structured bag!  And a structured pink half moon one. Those are your colors - and your new scarf is in that cw,  and I know you like structured shapes.  I ordered a few bags and several chains, it takes awhile for shipping - they haven’t arrived yet - but it’s kind of fun to try different shapes for not LV prices! Hope it’s ok to post here - thought some might be interested
> View attachment 5032599
> View attachment 5032600
> View attachment 5032601


Your PM is so pretty especially with your Twilly love love


----------



## eena1230

EmmJay said:


> Verticale Trunk Pochette with Dauphine chain. I hope everyone is having a lovely spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032699


Wow! You are just Gorgeous @EmmJay


----------



## Loriad

EmmJay said:


> Verticale Trunk Pochette with Dauphine chain. I hope everyone is having a lovely spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032699


Gorgeous!!! Love this look!!!


----------



## Islandbreeze

EmmJay said:


> Verticale Trunk Pochette with Dauphine chain. I hope everyone is having a lovely spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032699


Wow! You totally rock this whole look.


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> I’m matching my bag with car seats and car interior color again
> OTG pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017136
> View attachment 5017134
> View attachment 5017135


Gorgeous!!!  Love them both!!!


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A long awaited BDay unboxing
> View attachment 5019447


Gorgeous ray of sunshine!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB with a strawberry.
> View attachment 5020208


Adorable!!!  Lovely charm!


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> Unboxing my second birthday gift, one day before my birthday
> My super good CS recommended this bag and reserved it for a few days for me to consider, I was not interested to buy this bag initially because I think it’s slightly too big for my liking. But since my CS recommended it, I bought it to see if I really like it  . The color is really beautiful, should I keep it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026541
> View attachment 5026542
> View attachment 5026543


Very pretty, and looks great on you! Love both straps!


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> Thanks! I am keeping it and I prefer to use it with this strap and hook the chain shorter, what do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027981


Hope you had a wonderful Birthday!!!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> SLGs again. Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030681


Very cute, and love the banana charm!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Verticale Trunk Pochette with Dauphine chain. I hope everyone is having a lovely spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032699


Sporty and classy!


----------



## Raaz

23adeline said:


> Unboxing my second birthday gift, one day before my birthday
> My super good CS recommended this bag and reserved it for a few days for me to consider, I was not interested to buy this bag initially because I think it’s slightly too big for my liking. But since my CS recommended it, I bought it to see if I really like it  . The color is really beautiful, should I keep it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026541
> View attachment 5026542
> View attachment 5026543


It looks good. And practical but I am still not sold onthis bag.


----------



## Raaz

eena1230 said:


> Thanks, M! I got it from Amazon and the brand is Alilove... I think it’s called the Chunky bag chain for dumpling bag cloud bag..


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Raaz

EmmJay said:


> Verticale Trunk Pochette with Dauphine chain. I hope everyone is having a lovely spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032699


You look stunning.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Repurposed an LV bag today for a visit to Fabricland  Happy Thursday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026940
> 
> 
> 
> TY! It’s the Amazon US site, right? I’ve been looking for this kind of chain - looks perfect!


Beautiful bag and beautiful backdrop!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Very cute, and love the banana charm!


Hehehehe
Thank you.  I love the banana charm too!!


----------



## gwendo25

cheidel said:


> Very pretty, and looks great on you! Love both straps!


Love it, enjoy!


----------



## 23adeline

cheidel said:


> Hope you had a wonderful Birthday!!!





cheidel said:


> Very pretty, and looks great on you! Love both straps!


Thank you Cheidel! 



Raaz said:


> It looks good. And practical but I am still not sold onthis bag.


I like the Coussin PM more now after using it twice with this strap and hooking the metal chain shorter


----------



## niceguyKBOS

Travel duo! Icare briefcare + Keepall 45


----------



## *Jenn*

was taking a pic of my disappearing feet, and got my vintage speedy girl in action


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

First outing with Tutu today. Happy Wednesday everyone


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink overload, just the way I like it!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink overload, just the way I like it!
> View attachment 5033649


Love the pink overload! That bird clasp on your bag is everything!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love the pink overload! That bird clasp on your bag is everything!


Thank you  . I was initially afraid of the bird but now I like it a lot.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I find this teal colour as hard to capture as khaki tones. Artificial lighting throws of everything lol. 2nd pic is most accurate of Tutu’s green tone. @Iamminda ~ how silver charm looks on our beloved Trio


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I find this teal colour as hard to capture as khaki tones. Artificial lighting throws of everything lol. 2nd pic is most accurate of Tutu’s green tone. @Iamminda ~ how silver charm looks on our beloved Trio
> View attachment 5033830
> View attachment 5033832


I love this turtle!!!


----------



## DrTr

niceguyKBOS said:


> View attachment 5033629
> View attachment 5033630
> 
> 
> Travel duo! Icare briefcare + Keepall 45


LOVE your travel duo!!  I really like graphite and monogram eclipse. You will definitely travel in style!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this turtle!!!


TY sweetheart Mama   I’m glad Tutu makes you happy also. Cheers to spring and summer and more of your gorgeous eye candy!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I find this teal colour as hard to capture as khaki tones. Artificial lighting throws of everything lol. 2nd pic is most accurate of Tutu’s green tone. @Iamminda ~ how silver charm looks on our beloved Trio
> View attachment 5033830
> View attachment 5033832



Thanks for these pretty pictures V .  Tutu is a truly beautiful charm (I have a feeling that it’s one of those “can’t miss” charms ).


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> So great to see your always fabulous self here! Do you ever! rock anything you wear, but this look with that perfect little LV trunk is truly next level.  You are on fire!





Sunshine mama said:


> How totally chic!!!





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy spring, EJ! Thanks for sharing your fabulous outfit with us





eena1230 said:


> Wow! You are just Gorgeous @EmmJay





Loriad said:


> Gorgeous!!! Love this look!!!





Islandbreeze said:


> Wow! You totally rock this whole look.





cheidel said:


> Sporty and classy!





Raaz said:


> You look stunning.


Thank you everyone! I really appreciate the sweet compliments. ❤️


----------



## Leena.212

Thanks for sharing the pics of this charming little guy. True such colors are hard to capture. I almost thought it looks like a Tiffany blue. 



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I find this teal colour as hard to capture as khaki tones. Artificial lighting throws of everything lol. 2nd pic is most accurate of Tutu’s green tone. @Iamminda ~ how silver charm looks on our beloved Trio
> View attachment 5033830
> View attachment 5033832


----------



## Designer Patroit

Venessa84 said:


> This white LV belt has been such a great addition to my outfits.
> 
> View attachment 5031054


Oh yes I love that belt too, so chic!


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink overload, just the way I like it!
> View attachment 5033649
> View attachment 5033841


I’m using the same bandeau today on my Capucines mini


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines Mini first time out
	

		
			
		

		
	




Valentine cow is admiring Capucines Mini


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> I’m using the same bandeau today on my Capucines mini


Your Capucine looks great with that bandeau!


----------



## Islandbreeze

23adeline said:


> Capucines Mini first time out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034264
> 
> 
> Valentine cow is admiring Capucines Mini
> View attachment 5034265


Beautiful color!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I find this teal colour as hard to capture as khaki tones. Artificial lighting throws of everything lol. 2nd pic is most accurate of Tutu’s green tone. @Iamminda ~ how silver charm looks on our beloved Trio
> View attachment 5033830
> View attachment 5033832


Sooo cute!   
And I love the sweater vest! How would you combine it?


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing the 7th (?) bag of my birthday month  
So happy to see this colourful Pastel Monogram Trunk Messenger
	

		
			
		

		
	







Actually I couldn’t find another post regarding this bag here, is it so not popular? It is really beautiful in real , I love it  I just need to add a short handle to it


----------



## Christis

Dressed up speedy boo for the chance of showers today. We won’t be going out but she’s cute just in case. Lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

PSP today.


----------



## iseebearbears

Does this count?


----------



## niceguyKBOS

23adeline said:


> Unboxing the 7th (?) bag of my birthday month
> So happy to see this colourful Pastel Monogram Trunk Messenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034398
> View attachment 5034397
> View attachment 5034399
> View attachment 5034400
> View attachment 5034401
> 
> Actually I couldn’t find another post regarding this bag here, is it so not popular? It is really beautiful in real , I love it  I just need to add a short handle to it


 This is gorgeous! I'm eyeing this one as well. There hasn't been a lot of coverage because it's not officially released worldwide yet


----------



## DrTr

Christis said:


> Dressed up speedy boo for the chance of showers today. We won’t be going out but she’s cute just in case. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034508


She’s beautiful and ready for anything!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> PSP today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034703


Just gorgeous!  Pink and yellow are truly gorgeous in your hands


----------



## DrTr

iseebearbears said:


> Does this count?


YES!  puppers and kitties ALWAYS count. Love it!


----------



## Leena.212

Hands free kind of day and a hard to take selfie


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

iseebearbears said:


> Does this count?


OMG I love it!!!!


----------



## Islandbreeze

iseebearbears said:


> Does this count?


Absolutely!


----------



## Miss Dolly

I look like woken up.. sometimes you take silly pictures without of any idea what you are doing. Anyway i found a quick shot with my Speedy. I just liked the room i guess


----------



## travelbliss

Christis said:


> Dressed up speedy boo for the chance of showers today. We won’t be going out but she’s cute just in case. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034508


LVoe all of your collection !!


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Your Capucine looks great with that bandeau!





Islandbreeze said:


> Beautiful color!



Thanks


----------



## 23adeline

niceguyKBOS said:


> This is gorgeous! I'm eyeing this one as well. There hasn't been a lot of coverage because it's not officially released worldwide yet


Thanks! It is now available online here  , maybe it’s also available at your side .


----------



## 23adeline

Pastel monogram trunk Messenger is officially going to work today 



The magnet is strong enough to stick the end of the dangling metal chain to the bag flap


----------



## Taimi

I changed for my spring/summer slgs yesterday.


----------



## 23adeline

Adjusting the strap to longer setting for crossbody while I did a quick sundry shopping after work


----------



## Talyssia

These two BB cuties have been made redundant right now  
Counting down the days until the UK is out of lockdown to use my bags somewhere other than the supermarket!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Taimi said:


> I changed for my spring/summer slgs yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035417
> 
> View attachment 5035418


How fun! Love your variety of prints  Yay for spring and summer!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Friday all. I’m back to this tasselled Speedy combo


----------



## Jolena Angeline

EmmJay said:


> Verticale Trunk Pochette with Dauphine chain. I hope everyone is having a lovely spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032699


Wow!!!  And the Vertical Trunk is lovely too!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Took my PA on the black MPA strap out to enjoy the sunny weather!


----------



## jane

Waiting for my coffee


----------



## LV2

iseebearbears said:


> Does this count?


So cute


----------



## kacaruso

23adeline said:


> Pastel monogram trunk Messenger is officially going to work today
> View attachment 5035383
> View attachment 5035382
> 
> The magnet is strong enough to stick the end of the dangling metal chain to the bag flap


Stunning!


----------



## kacaruso

niceguyKBOS said:


> View attachment 5033629
> View attachment 5033630
> 
> 
> Travel duo! Icare briefcare + Keepall 45


Such a perfect duo!


----------



## Christis

travelbliss said:


> LVoe all of your collection !!


Awww thank you!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Friday!!


----------



## MooMooVT

My ZPC Game On coming out to play on her first night!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5035703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday all. I’m back to this tasselled Speedy combo




I love how you dressed up your Speedy V . I adore tassels — the bigger and more colorful they are, the better


----------



## Mapoon

Using my multi pochette to go pick up my first emp leather item - the Toiletry Pouch 26..I love the colour and it’s so sturdy and smells great... a lady who got it did mention all was good except the glazing and as it’s red it’s obvious but I’m fine with it...I also got an organiser and chunky chain to make it a shoulder bag  Cannot wait to use it!


----------



## 23adeline

My poor little Sac Marin BB, waited 8 days for its first outing  



Last night‘s group pictures 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The size is about the same as noe pouch


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> My poor little Sac Marin BB, waited 8 days for its first outing
> View attachment 5036555
> View attachment 5036556
> 
> Last night‘s group pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036557
> View attachment 5036560
> 
> The size is about the same as noe pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036558


Cute ! Did you receive the tiny backpack brume ?


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Cute ! Did you receive the tiny backpack brume ?


Not yet, my CS said they can only ship out all my By The Pool items by April 2nd, which is the launching day here. I don’t know when will I receive them because they are from warehouse in Singapore. 
A tpfer from Singapore posted the items that she got including Tiny Backpack, did  you see it ?


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Not yet, my CS said they can only ship out all my By The Pool items by April 2nd, which is the launching day here. I don’t know when will I receive them because they are from warehouse in Singapore.
> A tpfer from Singapore posted the items that she got including Tiny Backpack, did  you see it ?


I think yes but the pic is not very good. Yours are better!!!! 
thank you


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> I think yes but the pic is not very good. Yours are better!!!!
> thank you


Oh thank you !
Actually I asked my CS once every 2-3 days regarding shipping date


----------



## merekat703

Headed to dinner


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> My poor little Sac Marin BB, waited 8 days for its first outing
> View attachment 5036555
> View attachment 5036556
> 
> Last night‘s group pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036557
> View attachment 5036560
> 
> The size is about the same as noe pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036558


Love your Sac Marin!!!!! Love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My yellow CCH peeking out for attention.


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> My yellow CCH peeking out for attention.
> View attachment 5036830


Beautiful as always!  Color is the best mood enhancer and you do it so well


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> Beautiful as always!  Color is the best mood enhancer and you do it so well


Yes!!! Colors definitely enhance my mood.
But guess what,  your kind words even more!
Thank you.


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink overload, just the way I like it!
> View attachment 5033649
> View attachment 5033841



I love that pink bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> I love that pink bag.


Thank you!   
Pink(especially the kind that looks like candy) is definitely a mood enhancer as @DrTr  Put it!


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I find this teal colour as hard to capture as khaki tones. Artificial lighting throws of everything lol. 2nd pic is most accurate of Tutu’s green tone. @Iamminda ~ how silver charm looks on our beloved Trio
> View attachment 5033830
> View attachment 5033832



Happy weekend Tutu


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes!!! Colors definitely enhance my mood.
> But guess what,  your kind words even more!
> Thank you.


Thank you dear one!  Right back to you. Kindness is always the best!!


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> Pink(especially the kind that looks like candy) is definitely a mood enhancer as @DrTr  Put it!



Agreed. Love seeing all your LV mod pics.
Happy weekend.


----------



## bfly

Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## eena1230

Ready to enjoy this beautiful California day with my Coussin pm


----------



## eena1230

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink overload, just the way I like it!
> View attachment 5033649
> View attachment 5033841


This is the cutest! You really have the most adorable bags and slg’s


----------



## Sunshine mama

eena1230 said:


> Ready to enjoy this beautiful California day with my Coussin pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037071


Looking very chic!!!


----------



## EveyB

eena1230 said:


> Ready to enjoy this beautiful California day with my Coussin pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037071


You look gorgeous! Love your shoes, too


----------



## eena1230

EveyB said:


> You look gorgeous! Love your shoes, too


Awwhh thank you sweetie


----------



## eena1230

Sunshine mama said:


> Looking very chic!!!


Hahaha trying at 49 thanks sweet SM


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> I love how you dressed up your Speedy V . I adore tassels — the bigger and more colorful they are, the better


Happy Saturday, dear IM  Your comment reminds me of the saying “go big or go home”  I’m happy you like the turquoise injection it gives my Speedy!


bfly said:


> Happy weekend Tutu


Lol happy weekend, my Skittles twin  Glad to see your lemon in action!


----------



## bbcerisette66

eena1230 said:


> Ready to enjoy this beautiful California day with my Coussin pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037071


So classy and luxurious.


----------



## static_d4

Oldies but goodies!


----------



## eena1230

bbcerisette66 said:


> So classy and luxurious.


Thank you sweetie I guess this bag goes ok with my rundown jeans


----------



## DrTr

eena1230 said:


> Ready to enjoy this beautiful California day with my Coussin pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037071


Wonderful bag and you look so lovely!


----------



## eena1230

DrTr said:


> Wonderful bag and you look so lovely!


Awwhh thanks sweetie!


----------



## Dmurphy1

eena1230 said:


> Ready to enjoy this beautiful California day with my Coussin pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037071


Love the bag, the belt and your entire look !!


----------



## eena1230

Dmurphy1 said:


> Love the bag, the belt and your entire look !!


So sweet of you @Dmurphy1 .. thank you hun


----------



## Bumbles

HeartMyMJs said:


> Happy Friday!!
> View attachment 5036279


That’s so pretty esp the Mickey ears charm! How do you find using your tp26 as a clutch? I’m thinking of using the pochette voyage watercolour multi as a clutch too but not sure if I will get annoyed by holding it. I’m a female but love the pattern so am thinking if it can work for me. How do you use yours? Would love to hear how you use yours and any suggestions or if you would recommend getting it. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> My yellow CCH peeking out for attention.
> View attachment 5036830


SM your pics of your LV goodies are always on point and so pretty! Makes me want to buy everything!


----------



## Bumbles

static_d4 said:


> Oldies but goodies!
> 
> View attachment 5037232


Love these! Such happy and pretty pieces! Never tire of seeing MC!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bumbles said:


> That’s so pretty esp the Mickey ears charm! How do you find using your tp26 as a clutch? I’m thinking of using the pochette voyage watercolour multi as a clutch too but not sure if I will get annoyed by holding it. I’m a female but love the pattern so am thinking if it can work for me. How do you use yours? Would love to hear how you use yours and any suggestions or if you would recommend getting it. Thanks so much!!


Thank you so much!  I have only used it once and it was not that bad.  I love it and it’s a great piece to add in anyone’s collection.  I squeezed it between my underarms with no issues.  I would rather be hands-free though.  I’m still waiting for my organizer with hooks from Samorga.


----------



## kandicenicole

In-N-Out +My new Néonoé


----------



## kulasa87

Went to the store to pick up my Alma BB, but can’t stop thinking about this little one!


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Sunday everyone!
	

		
			
		

		
	



A bag charm for the keepall xs for fun


----------



## VSUVUS

*Alma BB in DE* in action on my bday #throwback


----------



## EmmJay

Jolena Angeline said:


> Wow!!!  And the Vertical Trunk is lovely too!


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## kacaruso

MooMooVT said:


> My ZPC Game On coming out to play on her first night!


Gorgeous! ❤️


----------



## kacaruso

static_d4 said:


> Oldies but goodies!
> 
> View attachment 5037232


Stunning goodies indeed


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037492
> 
> A bag charm for the keepall xs for fun
> View attachment 5037493


Totally jealous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

VSUVUS said:


> *Alma BB in DE* in action on my bday #throwback
> 
> View attachment 5037497
> 
> View attachment 5037496


Happy birthday! And your BB looks adorable!!


----------



## EveyB

Happy Sunday everyone!  
Finally a bit of spring


----------



## Leena.212

flower and your bright yellow cch. Looks such a happy pic 




Sunshine mama said:


> My yellow CCH peeking out for attention.
> View attachment 5036830


----------



## Leena.212

looks beautifully adorned with the charm



23adeline said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037492
> 
> A bag charm for the keepall xs for fun
> View attachment 5037493


----------



## Leena.212

these colors make my Sunday colorful. I got pastel today



EveyB said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> Finally a bit of spring
> View attachment 5037818


----------



## Leena.212

Happy Birthday! 



VSUVUS said:


> *Alma BB in DE* in action on my bday #throwback
> 
> View attachment 5037497
> 
> View attachment 5037496


----------



## eena1230

23adeline said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037492
> 
> A bag charm for the keepall xs for fun
> View attachment 5037493


This is so adorable. I love the charm as well.


----------



## Leena.212

.


----------



## eena1230

EveyB said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> Finally a bit of spring
> View attachment 5037818


So vibrant and beautiful! Love it
Happy Sunday!


----------



## Sibelle

First drive with my new Alma PM  .


----------



## Leena.212

Sibelle said:


> First drive with my new Alma PM  .
> 
> View attachment 5037894


Love that charm. Where did u get from?


----------



## 23adeline

eena1230 said:


> This is so adorable. I love the charm as well.


Thanks 


Sunshine mama said:


> Totally jealous!!!





Leena.212 said:


> looks beautifully adorned with the charm


Thanks


----------



## Leena.212

Just love carrying this bag.


----------



## Sibelle

Leena.212 said:


> Love that charm. Where did u get from?


Thank you! I bought this charm at H&M many years ago. Not sure if they still sell it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Leena.212 said:


> Just love carrying this bag.


It's gorgeous and you look beautiful!!


----------



## Leena.212

Sibelle said:


> Thank you! I bought this charm at H&M many years ago. Not sure if they still sell it.


Thanks will try to find


----------



## Leena.212

Sunshine mama said:


> It's gorgeous and you look beautiful!!


Thank you so much. I was so happy to find this stole in my collection that so nicely matches with the color of this bag


----------



## bbcerisette66

Leena.212 said:


> Just love carrying this bag.


So cute  the Néo Noé bb in épi leather is amazing !!! Mine is pink and I love it so much !


----------



## eena1230

Leena.212 said:


> Just love carrying this bag.


Such a fresh & pretty color.. love it


----------



## EmmJay

Watercolor Keepall XS and PO


----------



## EveyB

Leena.212 said:


> Just love carrying this bag.


Beautiful aqua tones   You look gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Leena.212 said:


> flower and your bright yellow cch. Looks such a happy pic


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Watercolor Keepall XS and PO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038058


Wow!!!!


----------



## 23adeline

It’s raining here since dawn, therefore  I drove to work with sunroof opened which I hardly do . 
Today my pastel monogram trunk messenger has a new handle


----------



## DrTr

EveyB said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> Finally a bit of spring
> View attachment 5037818


love your pic of spring!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Watercolor Keepall XS and PO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038058


Beautiful!  Love your bag and PO - and the message on your tiny tray!  Gorgeous photograph - enjoy your beautiful new keepall!


----------



## 23adeline

Pastel Monogram Trunk Messenger, after work .... I posted 2 times in a day   as I really feel cheerful to see this colourful monogram


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Using my Graceful PM again and loving the light patina that she has already developed!


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow!!!!





DrTr said:


> Beautiful!  Love your bag and PO - and the message on your tiny tray!  Gorgeous photograph - enjoy your beautiful new keepall!


Thank you! ❤️❤️


----------



## Leena.212

bbcerisette66 said:


> So cute  the Néo Noé bb in épi leather is amazing !!! Mine is pink and I love it so much !


Ohh the pink and red one is a gorgeous color


----------



## Leena.212

EveyB said:


> Beautiful aqua tones   You look gorgeous!





eena1230 said:


> Such a fresh & pretty color.. love it



Thank you


----------



## kulasa87

My nano speedy’s ready for her close up


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Current faves. Happy mono Monday everyone!


----------



## 23adeline

My navy blue items at work today


----------



## foxyann

My LV Retiro in Raisin color, oldie but goodie❤️


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Current faves. Happy mono Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039047
> 
> View attachment 5039045



I like your outfit V — pretty


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing these 2 last items of March
I’m speechless! They are insanely beautiful    






My 2 watercolor keepall xs


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Unboxing these 2 last items of March
> I’m speechless! They are insanely beautiful
> View attachment 5039279
> View attachment 5039280
> View attachment 5039282
> View attachment 5039283
> View attachment 5039281
> 
> My 2 watercolor keepall xs
> View attachment 5039284



Absolutely stunning Adeline . I did not realize the keepall XS came in this gorgeous white watercolour print!!! Big Congrats on these two beauties — you did real well for your birthday month


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> Absolutely stunning Adeline . I did not realize the keepall XS came in this gorgeous white watercolour print!!! Big Congrats on these two beauties — you did real well for your birthday month


Thanks Iamminda, I would say my CS did well 
I read somewhere there are 4 sub-line of watercolor, therefore I ordered one item from each sub-line. I thought the watercolor ink keepall xs is beautiful enough , but this light blue is even more beautiful


----------



## Khudbrook

23adeline said:


> Thanks! I am keeping it and I prefer to use it with this strap and hook the chain shorter, what do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027981


I have a black one on order,  this looks beautiful,  what is the leather like? Do you think it'll scratch? If seems to have a slight grain so I'm hoping not x


----------



## Khudbrook

My new to me epi leather petit noe in the colour Quetsche,  I'm obsessed this bag is beautiful  I love seeing all your lovely bags


----------



## nesia69

Out with my MPA today. It is such lovely weather here in UK


----------



## KathyN115

Khudbrook said:


> My new to me epi leather petit noe in the colour Quetsche,  I'm obsessed this bag is beautiful  I love seeing all your lovely bags


I just ordered this bag from FASHIONPHILE and it’s coming tomorrow! Love epi!!!!!


----------



## mariliz11

My 1st and classic love! Speedy 25 DE (bag charm is Carolina Herrera)


----------



## BagLady14

My Rivoli PM at the Dunedin dock


----------



## bbcerisette66

mariliz11 said:


> My 1st and classic love! Speedy 25 DE (bag charm is Carolina Herrera)
> 
> View attachment 5039549


Beautiful pic and Carolina H is a very good designer.


----------



## 23adeline

Khudbrook said:


> I have a black one on order,  this looks beautiful,  what is the leather like? Do you think it'll scratch? If seems to have a slight grain so I'm hoping not x


The leather is very soft, I don’t think it will get scratched easily.


----------



## 23adeline

Took a family pic of my 4 watercolor babies before I go to bed


----------



## Sunshine mama

My charm arrived and it's a perfect match with my water bottle!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY @Iamminda ! Nothing beats sporty luxe > comfort 


Sunshine mama said:


> My charm arrived and it's a perfect match with my water bottle!
> View attachment 5039797


Wow SM, where did you find this tumbler? It’s so perfect for this collection I’m in L VE!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY @Iamminda ! Nothing beats sporty luxe > comfort
> Wow SM, where did you find this tumbler? It’s so perfect for this collection I’m in L VE!


Awww thank you so much! 
It was a find from one of the stores in Bangkok when I was visiting the city.
I just thought they go together perfectly!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> My charm arrived and it's a perfect match with my water bottle!
> View attachment 5039797


Beautiful pastels


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> Beautiful pastels


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My charm arrived and it's a perfect match with my water bottle!
> View attachment 5039797



Two/Too pretty .  I love these beautiful colors


----------



## gwendo25

Louis & Gucci, chilling!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> Beautiful pastels





Iamminda said:


> Two/Too pretty .  I love these beautiful colors


Thank you so much! I am loving these colors too!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aritzia shopping today for spring neutrals  Happy Tuesday all


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Love these neutrals


----------



## 23adeline

My first WC PV ‘conversion’, with lemon Alma strap & Coussin silver chain  , what do you all think ?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

23adeline said:


> My first WC PV ‘conversion’, with lemon Alma strap & Coussin silver chain  , what do you all think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040140
> View attachment 5040139
> View attachment 5040137
> View attachment 5040136
> View attachment 5040138
> View attachment 5040135
> View attachment 5040141


How fun! I like it with the lemon strap


----------



## fyn72

Finally nice and green after a LOT of rain last week! Looks so nice but it will be a few hours on a ride on mower to cut it all! 
Took favorite as a quick grab and go to visit daughter and run some important errands as we are in sudden lockdown


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> My first WC PV ‘conversion’, with lemon Alma strap & Coussin silver chain  , what do you all think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040140
> View attachment 5040139
> View attachment 5040137
> View attachment 5040136
> View attachment 5040138
> View attachment 5040135
> View attachment 5040141


Gorgeous and very inspiring! One of the benefits of many LV bags with so many pretty straps to go round! Definitely a winner


----------



## M_Butterfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Aritzia shopping today for spring neutrals  Happy Tuesday all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039976


what are we getting?


----------



## M_Butterfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love these neutrals
> View attachment 5039998


Me like it!!


----------



## Leena.212

Sunshine mama said:


> My charm arrived and it's a perfect match with my water bottle!
> View attachment 5039797


I know this feeling


----------



## Leena.212

23adeline said:


> My first WC PV ‘conversion’, with lemon Alma strap & Coussin silver chain  , what do you all think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040140
> View attachment 5040139
> View attachment 5040137
> View attachment 5040136
> View attachment 5040138
> View attachment 5040135
> View attachment 5040141


They are going so well together. Very creative!


----------



## Leena.212

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love these neutrals
> View attachment 5039998


I love monochromatic.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Leena.212 said:


> I love monochromatic.


+1 @MyBelongs to Louis


----------



## baghabitz34

foxyann said:


> My LV Retiro in Raisin color, oldie but goodie❤


Love the Retiro, such a fantastic bag!


----------



## 23adeline

Leena.212 said:


> They are going so well together. Very creative!


Thanks


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Aritzia shopping today for spring neutrals  Happy Tuesday all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039976





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love these neutrals
> View attachment 5039998


I really love the display of your items. It's like a magazine ad!


23adeline said:


> My first WC PV ‘conversion’, with lemon Alma strap & Coussin silver chain  , what do you all think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040140
> View attachment 5040139
> View attachment 5040137
> View attachment 5040136
> View attachment 5040138
> View attachment 5040135
> View attachment 5040141


So beautiful!


fyn72 said:


> Finally nice and green after a LOT of rain last week! Looks so nice but it will be a few hours on a ride on mower to cut it all!
> Took favorite as a quick grab and go to visit daughter and run some important errands as we are in sudden lockdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040319


Such a pretty setting!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Psp today.


----------



## foxyann

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the Retiro, such a fantastic bag!


Yes and very durable even in the rain.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you! Right back at you, dear @Sunshine mama  We’re so lucky to have your picturesque LV’s and artistic styling to cheer us up everyday!! 



M_Butterfly said:


> Me like it!!


Thanks hun! Your first comment made me smile lol 


Leena.212 said:


> I love monochromatic.


TY Leena  I think I’ve started down a rabbit hole of nudes lol!


----------



## kimmiesue

Hiking buddies


----------



## CaliLove21

Just picked up a Felicie today!


----------



## foxyann

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink overload, just the way I like it!
> View attachment 5033649
> View attachment 5033841


Gorgeous pairings


----------



## eena1230

Escale Toiletry 26 on a beautiful Wednesday


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My mini me strikes again!  She loves to borrow my bags!


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

Sunshine mama said:


> Psp today.
> View attachment 5040664


Hello there!  I’m relatively new to Louis Vuitton products and wanted to know the name of the bag you shared here.  It’s such a cute bag.
Thanks


----------



## mariliz11

CaliLove21 said:


> Just picked up a Felicie today!
> 
> View attachment 5041089


Beauty!!


----------



## Bumbles

kimmiesue said:


> Hiking buddies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041048


That’s such a gorgeous beautiful relaxing shot! And the bags are stunning too. Nice clip on pink pop of colour!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Motherdaughterfinds said:


> Hello there!  I’m relatively new to Louis Vuitton products and wanted to know the name of the bag you shared here.  It’s such a cute bag.
> Thanks


Awww thank you.  
My cutie is called Petit Sac Plat, also known a PSP.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> That’s such a gorgeous beautiful relaxing shot! And the bags are stunning too. Nice clip on pink pop of colour!


Agree!!!


----------



## kimmiesue

Sunshine mama said:


> Agree!!!


Thanks to you both @Sunshine mama @Bumbles


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Easter weekend everyone  
My DZP was used as a clutch today and it was great  So versatile!


----------



## GJ*

Excursion to Lake Constance.  Unfortunately still without gastronomy but at least a short change of scenery.


----------



## bbcerisette66

GJ* said:


> Excursion to Lake Constance.  Unfortunately still without gastronomy but at least a short change of scenery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041779


Beautiful place. Enjoy


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Errands and spring feels with a NF pouch


----------



## cali_to_ny

Montauk fire pit


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Easter weekend everyone
> My DZP was used as a clutch today and it was great  So versatile!
> View attachment 5041574


Happy Easter MB! Love your gorgeous pic and always so fully of pretty colours especially pink!!


----------



## Venessa84

It was opening today for baseball! 






After 18 months of being away, it was amazing to be back even though we lost.


----------



## 23adeline

Finally today is the turn for this most beautiful bag to go out 
I‘m going to LV store later and my CA requested me to bring this bag for her to have a look 
Here is my blue watercolor  keepall xs


----------



## 23adeline

I didn’t go to LV stores since my CA is not feeling well and I already received all my By The Pool items today , 3 days earlier than expected.


----------



## cielopark

With my hobo beaubourg mini today


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

23adeline said:


> I didn’t go to LV stores since my CA is not feeling well and I already received all my By The Pool items today , 3 days earlier than expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042477
> View attachment 5042478
> View attachment 5042480
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042479
> View attachment 5042481


What a gorgeous BTP haul!     Congrats hun! I’ve ordered Kirigami as well, just couldn’t resist Enjoy your new pieces!


----------



## 23adeline

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> What a gorgeous BTP haul!     Congrats hun! I’ve ordered Kirigami as well, just couldn’t resist Enjoy your new pieces!


Thanks hun!    We are kirigami twins


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Good Friday wishes to all


----------



## mariliz11

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Good Friday wishes to all
> View attachment 5042785
> View attachment 5042789


Wow!! That’s one of the cutest pictures I’ve seen with the mini eggs and the pochette. Happy Easter


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mariliz11 said:


> Wow!! That’s one of the cutest pictures I’ve seen with the mini eggs and the pochette. Happy Easter


Thanks! Happy Easter hun


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Good Friday wishes to all
> View attachment 5042785
> View attachment 5042789


Thank you dear!!!
And such lovely photo!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you dear!!!
> And such lovely photo!!!


YW sweet SM   Happy Easter!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm wondering if the charm works with the mini pochette.


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Easter weekend everyone
> My DZP was used as a clutch today and it was great  So versatile!
> View attachment 5041574


Girl,  I LVoe this photo !!! All is missing is the Easter Basket !!


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Good Friday wishes to all
> View attachment 5042785
> View attachment 5042789


OMG....the pic makes me sad I missed out on that cosmetic case.  The colors are so vivid than they were online !!


----------



## travelbliss

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm wondering if the charm works with the mini pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042852


It sure does !!!  Adorably LVoely !!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@travelbliss TY dear TB  They pop up on FP sometimes so I hope the preloved route is successful for your search! Happy Easter to you and yours 


Sunshine mama said:


> I'm wondering if the charm works with the mini pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042852


So dreamy, I love it! This uplifting colour way is perfectly suited for you, SM


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @travelbliss TY dear TB  They pop up on FP sometimes so I hope the preloved route is successful for your search! Happy Easter to you and yours
> 
> So dreamy, I love it! This uplifting colour way is perfectly suited for you, SM


Thank you!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Trying to minimize my CO2 footprint by using the bus together with my PM!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Good Friday wishes to all
> View attachment 5042785
> View attachment 5042789



OMG, I love this beautiful picture of your cosmetic pouch and Jordan Almonds . Someone needs to “nominate” or suggest that this picture be included in a future Purseforum Roundup (I don’t know how but if someone does, please help me — thanks ).


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> OMG, I love this beautiful picture of your cosmetic pouch and Jordan Almonds . Someone needs to “nominate” or suggest that this picture be included in a future Purseforum Roundup (I don’t know how but if someone does, please help me — thanks ).


TY sweetest IM  You’re too kind for wanting to nominate my picture!

I wish you a safe and beautiful Easter filled with lots of love and chocolate  !


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Good Friday wishes to all
> View attachment 5042785
> View attachment 5042789


I love the pretty eggs and escale CP! Makes me want one too! Darn LV makes us want everything even though we just bought something lol Hope your having a lovely Easter!!!


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> OMG....the pic makes me sad I missed out on that cosmetic case.  The colors are so vivid than they were online !!


Yes! I agree! Me too!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> I love the pretty eggs and escale CP! Makes me want one too! Darn LV makes us want everything even though we just bought something lol Hope your having a lovely Easter!!!


TY sweet Bumbles! Lol the LV merry-go-round never wants us to get off, right? Please share what you’ve gotten with us soon, I’m excited to see it  
Happy Easter celebrations to you!


----------



## 23adeline

Still using this insanely beautiful keepall xs, and I love the printing on the back of it even more


----------



## 23adeline

Last night’s photo to compare a few bags


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> Happy Easter MB! Love your gorgeous pic and always so fully of pretty colours especially pink!!


Happy Easter x2, lovely B!! So sorry I missed your earlier response   Thanks for enjoying my colourful DZP pic ~ I really appreciate it!


23adeline said:


> Last night’s photo to compare a few bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043394
> View attachment 5043397
> View attachment 5043396


Wow your comparison of 2020 and 2021’s Kirigami colours is great! Love seeing them side by side  Congrats!


----------



## Leena.212

kimmiesue said:


> Hiking buddies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041048


Such amazing contrast agsinst the back drop and very relatable. I love hiking too.


----------



## Leena.212

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Easter weekend everyone
> My DZP was used as a clutch today and it was great  So versatile!
> View attachment 5041574


Happy easter to you. Such beautiful and happy pic ❤️


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Good Friday wishes to all
> View attachment 5042785
> View attachment 5042789


I love the colours in this pic!   And the bunny is so cute!
Happy Easter


----------



## 23adeline

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow your comparison of 2020 and 2021’s Kirigami colours is great! Love seeing them side by side  Congrats!


Thanks MB! Those are the only 2 sets that I have


----------



## archieluxury

Just the most beautiful little box......


----------



## 23adeline

Evening sunshine on my blue wc keepall xs


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Evening sunshine on my blue wc keepall xs
> View attachment 5043607


This is the bag of the day !


----------



## gwendo25

A pop of colour for spring with my Felicie!


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> This is the bag of the day !


Yes, since yesterday actually  
Even up to now, supper at hawker centre, still bringing the same keepall xs


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Easter Saturday all  Took a pic of my Twist MM today for organizer reference


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Easter Saturday all  Took a pic of my Twist MM today for organizer reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043785


Your Twist is so gorgeous   
Incredible how much it fits! 
Happy Easter Saturday


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks @EveyB it was fun to pull out my beloved Twist. Happy Easter!


----------



## mariliz11

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Easter Saturday all  Took a pic of my Twist MM today for organizer reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043785
> View attachment 5043862


Really like how the olive twist looks with brown and lime colors!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mariliz11 said:


> Really like how the olive twist looks with brown and lime colors!


Thanks hun  I love how olive looks as a base colour. It also looks gorgeous with full ivory/cream or camel outfits.

Happy Easter to you!


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Easter Saturday all  Took a pic of my Twist MM today for organizer reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043785
> View attachment 5043862


So beautiful, M


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

eena1230 said:


> So beautiful, M


TY Eena   A lovely Easter to you and yours!


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Yes, since yesterday actually
> Even up to now, supper at hawker centre, still bringing the same keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043748


It is so beautiful ☺️


----------



## cubby

Weekend getaway in a mountain lodge...


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Palm Springs in Big Bear!


----------



## cfrozal23

Not a bag in action. But went to the Seattle LV store yesterday to buy the PSM, however, realized it wasn’t for me and I was ready to walk away empty handed. My friend came with me to look at the neverfull mm azur. She asked to see the smaller one, and I was under the impression they were no longer available stateside.  To my complete surprise the SA brought this one out.  He said they get a couple a year.  This baby came home with me- Made in France made March 8-14 2021. I was super sad I didn’t buy her when I had the chance, but I’m so thankful to finally have one.


----------



## Carrie83

My girl Audrey deserved a day out


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Good Friday wishes to all
> View attachment 5042785
> View attachment 5042789


Happy Easter, My!  Wishing you all the chocolate and candy eggs your beautiful cosmetic pouch can hold!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm wondering if the charm works with the mini pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042852
> View attachment 5042860


Love the charm and mini-pochette, SSM!  That’s a really cute chain!


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Easter Saturday all  Took a pic of my Twist MM today for organizer reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043785
> View attachment 5043862


Such a pretty assortment of Louis Vuitton candy!  We are twins on the multicolour cles, mini pochette and Agenda PM.


----------



## 23adeline

Can’t stop looking at these new babies


----------



## 23adeline

My By The Pool Tiny Backpack is by The pool of my half completed pool


----------



## 23adeline

This tiny backpack is officially going out today on a sunny Sunday


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> My By The Pool Tiny Backpack is by The pool of my half completed pool
> View attachment 5044690


Please stop making me impatient to have mine.
 Two more days to wait !!!
Seriously thank you for all the pics of the tiny backpack. You are a perfect model !!!!


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Please stop making me impatient to have mine.
> Two more days to wait !!!
> Seriously thank you for all the pics of the tiny backpack. You are a perfect model !!!!


   Can’t wait to see yours too 
Sunday  is a perfect day to use Tiny Backpack. Tell you what, there are at least 5 ways to wear it !


----------



## 23adeline

Tiny Backpack is having some sun bath to tan the vvn


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Tiny Backpack is having some sun bath to tan the vvn
> View attachment 5044704
> View attachment 5044705


It’s a little bag but so so cute and the colour!!!!


----------



## cherriefairy

Happy Easter Sunday to all who celebrate! 

The sun is shining and here in London, so I’m taking this little beauty out on my walk


----------



## Georgee girl

cielopark said:


> With my hobo beaubourg mini today


That is a really cute bag!


----------



## Selenet

My vintage Keepall today


----------



## Bumbles

cherriefairy said:


> Happy Easter Sunday to all who celebrate!
> 
> The sun is shining and here in London, so I’m taking this little beauty out on my walk
> 
> View attachment 5044737
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044738


I love the nano nice! It’s such a gorgeous mini bag! Love what you’ve done with it!!


----------



## Tinuviel

Neo noe mm


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> I love the nano nice! It’s such a gorgeous mini bag! Love what you’ve done with it!!


Agree!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Selenet said:


> View attachment 5044749
> 
> My vintage Keepall today


Both are beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cherriefairy said:


> Happy Easter Sunday to all who celebrate!
> 
> The sun is shining and here in London, so I’m taking this little beauty out on my walk
> 
> View attachment 5044737
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044738


O M GOLLY!!
SOOOO darn cute!!!
I guess it's time to get mine out from the dust bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Tiny Backpack is having some sun bath to tan the vvn
> View attachment 5044704
> View attachment 5044705


That is a cute bag!


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Please stop making me impatient to have mine.
> Two more days to wait !!!
> Seriously thank you for all the pics of the tiny backpack. You are a perfect model !!!!


Sorry to ‘tease you’ again , 2 more pics before I put Tiny Backpack back to her dust bag 

This evening, at a food court in shopping mall
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pic with BTP sis MPA


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> That is a cute bag!


Thanks SM, yes it’s cute and attracts quite a bit of attention


----------



## cherriefairy

Bumbles said:


> I love the nano nice! It’s such a gorgeous mini bag! Love what you’ve done with it!!





Sunshine mama said:


> O M GOLLY!!
> SOOOO darn cute!!!
> I guess it's time to get mine out from the dust bag.


Thank you dolls


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Sorry to ‘tease you’ again , 2 more pics before I put Tiny Backpack back to her dust bag
> 
> This evening, at a food court in shopping mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044823
> 
> Pic with BTP sis MPA
> View attachment 5044824


You are a bad girl !!!! LOL  
what bag for tomorrow ?


----------



## Alicja K

Happy Easter everyone   I was enjoying the walk with my FP. Love this bag


----------



## chicklety

Been meaning to post this for so long...How's this for a collab?


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> You are a bad girl !!!! LOL
> what bag for tomorrow ?


 
From the last pic , isn’t it obvious who is going out  tomorrow


----------



## Sibelle

Happy Easter  !


----------



## Dkay6

Hoppy Easter Everyone!


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> From the last pic , isn’t it obvious who is going out  tomorrow


Ok the multi pochette ha ha !!!!


----------



## cielopark

Georgee girl said:


> That is a really cute bag!



Thank you! Its one of my favorites and forever bag. So carefree


----------



## chippylover

Anyone using a guitar strap for their speedy? Have seen lots of colourful and exotic ones in Etsy. I have a new classic speedy and I’m going to convert it to a bandouliere with drings on each side. Looking for a funky and edgy straps.


----------



## bfly

Happy Sunday and Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Bumbles

bfly said:


> Happy Sunday and Happy Easter everyone.
> View attachment 5045077


What a colourful pretty pic. Full oh happiness and beauty!!!


----------



## bfly

Bumbles said:


> What a colourful pretty pic. Full oh happiness and beauty!!!



Thank you @Bumbles.
Seeing all beautiful pics here always make me happy.


----------



## Winiebean

got my mom her first louis vuitton for birthday/mother’s day  graceful pm. she was super shocked. they were nice enough to do the heat stamping for me too


----------



## cherriefairy

bfly said:


> Happy Sunday and Happy Easter everyone.
> View attachment 5045077


Omg pink overload!!! I love all the shades of pink  - congrats on these beauties!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Winiebean said:


> got my mom her first louis vuitton for birthday/mother’s day  graceful pm. she was super shocked. they were nice enough to do the heat stamping for me too
> View attachment 5045130
> View attachment 5045132
> 
> View attachment 5045137


One happy Mom right there! Love this ❤️


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

musiclover said:


> Such a pretty assortment of Louis Vuitton candy!  We are twins on the multicolour cles, mini pochette and Agenda PM.


Yay! Twinning is winning, ML lol   Happy Easter Sunday to you, my friend!


bfly said:


> Happy Sunday and Happy Easter everyone.
> View attachment 5045077


Love it! Cheers to pink and Easter


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Easter Sunday from Tutu!


----------



## bfly

Winiebean said:


> got my mom her first louis vuitton for birthday/mother’s day  graceful pm. she was super shocked. they were nice enough to do the heat stamping for me too
> View attachment 5045130
> View attachment 5045132
> 
> View attachment 5045137



Happy birthday to your mom. 
So happy seeing her happy face.


----------



## bfly

cherriefairy said:


> Omg pink overload!!! I love all the shades of pink  - congrats on these beauties!!



Thank you dear.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Easter Sunday from Tutu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045166
> View attachment 5045167



Loving this MB.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

bfly said:


> Happy Sunday and Happy Easter everyone.
> View attachment 5045077


OMG how beautiful!    I’m also going to use the same pink key pouch with the same NF as soon as I get it! And have the same hand cream (but in white) to go inside.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Winiebean said:


> got my mom her first louis vuitton for birthday/mother’s day  graceful pm. she was super shocked. they were nice enough to do the heat stamping for me too
> View attachment 5045130
> View attachment 5045132
> 
> View attachment 5045137


What a wonderful present!  Love this! Congratulations and best wishes to your mom!


----------



## bfly

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> OMG how beautiful!    I’m also going to use the same pink key pouch with the same NF as soon as I get it! And have the same hand cream (but in white) to go inside.



Thank you dear. Yayyyy post the pic once you get it.
I had the white hand cream too but suddenly it’s disappeared for no reason so I had to get another one and when I did they only have the black. I love this hand cream, a tiny bit goes long way.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

bfly said:


> Thank you dear. Yayyyy post the pic once you get it.
> I had the white hand cream too but suddenly it’s disappeared for no reason so I had to get another one and when I did they only have the black. I love this hand cream, a tiny bit goes long way.


Thanks hun! I’ll definitely post the pics as soon as my items arrive!


----------



## musiclover

bfly said:


> Happy Sunday and Happy Easter everyone.
> View attachment 5045077


All your pieces are really beautiful!  This is a gorgeous picture!


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Easter Sunday from Tutu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045166
> View attachment 5045167


Happy Easter, Tutu!  I hope all your chocolate dreams come true!


----------



## bfly

musiclover said:


> All your pieces are really beautiful!  This is a gorgeous picture!



Thank you.


----------



## bfly

It’s a long weekend, decided to take these out for fresh air and playing with them while organizing my closet


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

musiclover said:


> Happy Easter, Tutu!  I hope all your chocolate dreams come true!


Lol you’re so sweet, Happy Easter ML


bfly said:


> It’s a long weekend, decided to take these out for fresh air and playing with them while organizing my closet
> 
> View attachment 5045326


So fresh and fun  Love it!

*Come join our hat club with your DA Bob. We’d love the eye candy


----------



## 23adeline

Ok, I think white car matches this BTP MPA better, so I‘m using this car today


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Ok, I think white car matches this BTP MPA better, so I‘m using this car today
> View attachment 5045421
> View attachment 5045422
> View attachment 5045423


Such a hard job changing of car and bag each day !!!!  beautiful MP


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Such a hard job changing of car and bag each day !!!!  beautiful MP


   luckily I don’t have as many cars as my bags


----------



## bbcerisette66

Winiebean said:


> got my mom her first louis vuitton for birthday/mother’s day  graceful pm. she was super shocked. they were nice enough to do the heat stamping for me too
> View attachment 5045130
> View attachment 5045132
> 
> View attachment 5045137


She looks like so happy ! The graceful is very beautiful in damier azur !!!!


----------



## Alicja K

Winiebean said:


> got my mom her first louis vuitton for birthday/mother’s day  graceful pm. she was super shocked. they were nice enough to do the heat stamping for me too
> View attachment 5045130
> View attachment 5045132
> 
> View attachment 5045137


What a big smile   Well done and tell your mom to enjoy her new bag


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lol you’re so sweet, Happy Easter ML
> 
> So fresh and fun  Love it!
> 
> *Come join our hat club with your DA Bob. We’d love the eye candy



Thanks MB, will do.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Taking my DE baby out to visit friends as it is expected to snow in the evening.


----------



## acquiredtaste

At my boys karate class. Definitely missed carrying this little cutie.


----------



## jane

Damier Azur Speedy B today, wearing a pochette cles and a pink puff because why not


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Easter Monday, LVoelies! So glad I saw your posts before the holiday weekend was over (missed them earlier). Sending you bright wishes for Spring! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Leena.212 said:


> Happy easter to you. Such beautiful and happy pic ❤





EveyB said:


> I love the colours in this pic!   And the bunny is so cute!
> Happy Easter


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy mono-Easter Monday! Beige on beige today


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Please stop making me impatient to have mine.
> Two more days to wait !!!
> Seriously thank you for all the pics of the tiny backpack. You are a perfect model !!!!


So finally today’s the day! 
Has courier man reached there yet?


----------



## 23adeline

I found an almost 100% matched strap for Raffia Toiletry 26, strap and chain from Luggage BB 



This bag reminds me of straw mat that we usually bring to the beach ... oh I miss going to the beach


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> So finally today’s the day!
> Has courier man reached there yet?


Yes it is the day. It is very kind of you to ask. UPS will deliver it between 11:30 and 14:30. Now it’s 9:30 am in France. I will let you know my first impressions. Thank you again for your kindness.


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> I found an almost 100% matched strap for Raffia Toiletry 26, strap and chain from Luggage BB
> View attachment 5046277
> View attachment 5046278
> 
> This bag reminds me of straw mat that we usually bring to the beach ... oh I miss going to the beach
> 
> View attachment 5046279


Raffia collection is very beautiful and perfect for summer!


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> So finally today’s the day!
> Has courier man reached there yet?


Here it is ! The brume colour is stunning IRL. Difficult to catch the true colour with the camera. It is so cute and fun and fits a lot. I adore it


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Here it is ! The brume colour is stunning IRL. Difficult to catch the true colour with the camera. It is so cute and fun and fits a lot. I adore it


Congrats!!!
Looks great on you and the crossbody length is just nice for you !


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Congrats!!!
> Looks great on you and the crossbody length is just nice for you !


Yes thank you!!! I used the strap at the maximum length.


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Yes thank you!!! I used the strap at the maximum length.


The strap at max length is slightly  too short for me as crossbody, but for you it looks nice


----------



## cherriefairy

Taking this beauty out today for a quick errands run. My nano speedy finally has a nice light patina


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> The strap at max length is slightly  too short for me as crossbody, but for you it looks nice


I can use too the strap of my speedy damier or the chain of my patent Felicie pochette !!!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> The strap at max length is slightly  too short for me as crossbody, but for you it looks nice


----------



## EveyB

bbcerisette66 said:


> Here it is ! The brume colour is stunning IRL. Difficult to catch the true colour with the camera. It is so cute and fun and fits a lot. I adore it


This is so cute and it looks perfect on you!


----------



## bbcerisette66

EveyB said:


> This is so cute and it looks perfect on you!


Thank you EveyB


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using my Alma BB in denim rouge.


----------



## cherriefairy

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my Alma BB in denim rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046764


Oh wow this alma is SOO cute ! I’ve never seen this one before.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

„By the pool“ family gathering!


----------



## bbcerisette66

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> „By the pool“ family gathering!
> View attachment 5046923


Big family ☺️!!! Beautiful haul


----------



## bigverne28

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my Alma BB in denim rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046764


Love the Alma in this colour combo. The charm looks so cute with it!


----------



## bigverne28

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> „By the pool“ family gathering!
> View attachment 5046923


Still a few members to add to the family!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

bbcerisette66 said:


> Big family ☺!!! Beautiful haul


Thank you so much hun!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

bigverne28 said:


> Still a few members to add the family!


Hoping for two more members to join!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> „By the pool“ family gathering!
> View attachment 5046923


Wowwww! Someone  loves this collection!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Wowwww! Someone  loves this collection!!


Thank you my dear! I really do!


----------



## bigverne28

cherriefairy said:


> Oh wow this alma is SOO cute ! I’ve never seen this one before.


They made this colour in the Neverfull too.


----------



## bigverne28

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Hoping for two more members to join!


Looking forward to the final group line up.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Thank you my dear! I really do!


Me too!!


----------



## EmmJay

Spring favorites


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

bigverne28 said:


> Looking forward to the final group line up.


Thank you dear! Will do!


----------



## cherriefairy

EmmJay said:


> Spring favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047005


Beautiful layout - those pocket organisers are to die for


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Spring favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047005


So you're the one who snatched up all the beauties!!!


----------



## eena1230

Taking these two beauties to Santa Barbara for our spring break get•a•way


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @cherriefairy @Sunshine mama. ❤️❤️


----------



## Twillifly

Spring Break 2021- Hotel Lobby


----------



## 23adeline

My favourite number 1 of watercolor collection Blue Keepall xs is going out again


----------



## EveyB

EmmJay said:


> Spring favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047005


These colours are sooo beautiful!


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> My favourite number 1 of watercolor collection Blue Keepall xs is going out again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047364
> View attachment 5047365


Good idea !!! It is so cute


----------



## fyn72

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> „By the pool“ family gathering!
> View attachment 5046923


  Ahh Maaa Goshhhhhh!stunning! So lucky to get all of these! I managed to order the speedy but wasn't able to get any of those slgs


----------



## emo4488

ellena. said:


> Can someone upload a pic of them wearing there speedy 25! I'm looking to get one to wear cross body but not sure it it will be too big on me I'm 5'2 UK size 8 for reference. I got the Nano speedy back in May but returned as it looked too small on me despite been the perfect size for what I wanted to carry. x


I am late to the party.... but....also 5’2”  (sorry for the city bathroom shot!)


----------



## viewwing

Little friend waiting for me


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

fyn72 said:


> Ahh Maaa Goshhhhhh!stunning! So lucky to get all of these! I managed to order the speedy but wasn't able to get any of those slgs


Thank you so much dear!   I’m sorry you weren’t able to get the empreinte SLGs. Hope that some will pop up online for you or maybe your SA can make hold of some! Glad that you ordered the speedy - she’s so beautiful and so cute!  The colors look much more vibrant IRL. Can’t wait to see your reveal!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Not much action. My black Babylone bb


----------



## bbcerisette66

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Not much action. My black Babylone bb


Mahina leather is so gorgeous  !!!!


----------



## EmmJay

Watercolor Pochette Voyage


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> Unboxing the 7th (?) bag of my birthday month
> So happy to see this colourful Pastel Monogram Trunk Messenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034398
> View attachment 5034397
> View attachment 5034399
> View attachment 5034400
> View attachment 5034401
> 
> Actually I couldn’t find another post regarding this bag here, is it so not popular? It is really beautiful in real , I love it  I just need to add a short handle to it


Gorgeous, wishing you a very Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Watercolor Pochette Voyage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048265


Too cute!!!  Perfect match for your Nike‘s!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> PSP today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034764


Absolutely beautiful, and such a gorgeous color for spring and summer!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Too cute!!!  Perfect match for your Nike‘s!


Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

EveyB said:


> These colours are sooo beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, wishing you a very Happy Birthday!!!


Thank you


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Watercolor Keepall XS and PO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038058


Lovely!


----------



## 23adeline

Using WC PV again with another strap


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> Unboxing these 2 last items of March
> I’m speechless! They are insanely beautiful
> View attachment 5039279
> View attachment 5039280
> View attachment 5039282
> View attachment 5039283
> View attachment 5039281
> 
> My 2 watercolor keepall xs
> View attachment 5039284


Yes, they are all beautiful!


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> Using WC PV again with another strap
> View attachment 5048392
> View attachment 5048393
> View attachment 5048394


Gorgeous and looks great on you!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> My charm arrived and it's a perfect match with my water bottle!
> View attachment 5039797


Very pretty, and yes, a perfect match!!!


----------



## 23adeline

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous and looks great on you!





cheidel said:


> Yes, they are all beautiful!


Thanks Cheidel! 
I guess you were absent from here for the past one whole month ?


----------



## cheidel

CaliLove21 said:


> Just picked up a Felicie today!
> 
> View attachment 5041089


Beautiful!


----------



## cheidel

Venessa84 said:


> It was opening today for baseball!
> 
> View attachment 5042294
> View attachment 5042295
> View attachment 5042296
> 
> 
> After 18 months of being away, it was amazing to be back even though we lost.


Lovely!!! Cute sneakers too!!


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> Sorry to ‘tease you’ again , 2 more pics before I put Tiny Backpack back to her dust bag
> 
> This evening, at a food court in shopping mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044823
> 
> Pic with BTP sis MPA
> View attachment 5044824


Lovely!


----------



## cheidel

23adeline said:


> Ok, I think white car matches this BTP MPA better, so I‘m using this car today
> View attachment 5045421
> View attachment 5045422
> View attachment 5045423


Very pretty!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Absolutely beautiful, and such a gorgeous color for spring and summer!





cheidel said:


> Very pretty, and yes, a perfect match!!!


Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

I just received this WC PO that I purchased for the fun of stalking online, not via CS.
Now my question is , do you all think the alignment of the back of this PO is slightly out? Or it’s meant to be like that ?


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> I just received this WC PO that I purchased for the fun of stalking online, not via CS.
> Now my question is , do you all think the alignment of the back of this PO is slightly out? Or it’s meant to be like that ?
> View attachment 5048511
> View attachment 5048513
> View attachment 5048514


It doesn’t bother me. A watercolour painting is never perfect.


----------



## snibor

23adeline said:


> I just received this WC PO that I purchased for the fun of stalking online, not via CS.
> Now my question is , do you all think the alignment of the back of this PO is slightly out? Or it’s meant to be like that ?
> View attachment 5048511
> View attachment 5048513
> View attachment 5048514


I’m never bothered by alignment.


----------



## Bumbles

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> „By the pool“ family gathering!
> View attachment 5046923


Stunning! I love this pink colour way


----------



## Bumbles

EmmJay said:


> Spring favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047005


Thanks a gorgeous plate of LV goodies EmmJay! So pretty!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Bumbles said:


> Stunning! I love this pink colour way


Thank you very much my dear!


----------



## Bumbles

EmmJay said:


> Watercolor Pochette Voyage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048265


Great pic!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

23adeline said:


> I just received this WC PO that I purchased for the fun of stalking online, not via CS.
> Now my question is , do you all think the alignment of the back of this PO is slightly out? Or it’s meant to be like that ?
> View attachment 5048511
> View attachment 5048513
> View attachment 5048514


I think it’s stunning! It’s not meant to be perfect in my opinion


----------



## ILBagLady

Took this beauty out on a quick errand today! I got her off Yoogi’s right before everything shut down last year and I haven’t carried her more than a couple times since. I decided today that I’m going to stop waiting to wear her because she’s too pretty to stay in my closet!


----------



## fyn72

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Thank you so much dear!   I’m sorry you weren’t able to get the empreinte SLGs. Hope that some will pop up online for you or maybe your SA can make hold of some! Glad that you ordered the speedy - she’s so beautiful and so cute!  The colors look much more vibrant IRL. Can’t wait to see your reveal!


Thank you sweetie! I think I maaaay be in luck.. Have ordered the cosmetic pouch and at a different store they have a mini pochette! Fingers crossed I can get them!


----------



## fyn72

ILBagLady said:


> View attachment 5048891
> 
> Took this beauty out on a quick errand today! I got her off Yoogi’s right before everything shut down last year and I haven’t carried her more than a couple times since. I decided today that I’m going to stop waiting to wear her because she’s too pretty to stay in my closet!


Wow very light patina, looks barely used! Definitely use her, too pretty to sit in a closet


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

fyn72 said:


> Thank you sweetie! I think I maaaay be in luck.. Have ordered the cosmetic pouch and at a different store they have a mini pochette! Fingers crossed I can get them!


Oh wow!! So happy for you! Congrats and fingers crossed!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy BBT Thursday everyone


----------



## Iamminda

It’s almost Friday — yippee . Vivienne and I went out today for a quick errand (to get a BBT ).


----------



## 23adeline

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I think it’s stunning! It’s not meant to be perfect in my opinion





bbcerisette66 said:


> It doesn’t bother me. A watercolour painting is never perfect.





snibor said:


> I’m never bothered by alignment.


Thanks all! Ok I’ll accept that it’s normal


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> It’s almost Friday — yippee . Vivienne and I went out today for a quick errand (to get a BBT ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5049296


Yay for bbt and your cute Vivienne. She looks absolutely lovely on DA! And happy almost Friday, dear IM


----------



## daisychainz

gwendo25 said:


> A pop of colour for spring with my Felicie!
> 
> View attachment 5043628
> View attachment 5043629
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043631


This has always been my favorite colorway! It's so nice.


----------



## Venessa84

Golf season is officially here and I took my first golf lesson today with my special golf bag and trio


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TGIF all! Pink bag, pink drink to match lol and using my Bday bandeau for the first time


----------



## gwendo25

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TGIF all! Pink bag, pink drink to match lol and using my Bday bandeau for the first time
> View attachment 5049572
> View attachment 5049576


Very pretty!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

gwendo25 said:


> Very pretty!


TY! Happy spring in Canada


----------



## 23adeline

BTP Combo today


----------



## balen.girl

After short trip to LV..


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TGIF all! Pink bag, pink drink to match lol and using my Bday bandeau for the first time
> View attachment 5049572
> View attachment 5049576


Sooo pretty! And the drink is the perfect colour match


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> It’s almost Friday — yippee . Vivienne and I went out today for a quick errand (to get a BBT ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5049296


Love your DA and Miss Vivienne! You look great and so springy


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> Golf season is officially here and I took my first golf lesson today with my special golf bag and trio
> 
> View attachment 5049492
> View attachment 5049493


Love your golf bag and of course our twinning trio eclipse!!


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> BTP Combo today
> View attachment 5049751
> View attachment 5049750
> View attachment 5049753


Love it!  Also love all your creativity with straps.


----------



## 23adeline

DrTr said:


> Love it!  Also love all your creativity with straps.


Thanks DrTr


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Spring favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047005


Just stunning! Love your gorgeous pieces and this beautiful tableau


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Watercolor Pochette Voyage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048265


Love your whole colorful look, you are simply gorgeous!


----------



## ILBagLady

fyn72 said:


> Wow very light patina, looks barely used! Definitely use her, too pretty to sit in a closet


Yep!! Arrived with that very patina. I was so shocked that it had been used so little. (Date code said *2006*!!)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EveyB said:


> Sooo pretty! And the drink is the perfect colour match


Thanks E   I took note of your comment on vest styling, will share ootd next time temps dip for you. Still excited for your special reveal!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much T .  Happy Weekend to you .



DrTr said:


> Love your DA and Miss Vivienne! You look great and so springy




Thank you V .  I am totally loving your beautiful RP beauty and the BD bandeau from your sweet brother 



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TGIF all! Pink bag, pink drink to match lol and using my Bday bandeau for the first time
> View attachment 5049572
> View attachment 5049576





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yay for bbt and your cute Vivienne. She looks absolutely lovely on DA! And happy almost Friday, dear IM


----------



## Purse Chakra

Took my Double V out for the day -- feels like such a treat. The leather is so soft and delicate, quite the opposite of the hardiness of the Pochette Metis, which I've been carrying the most this spring.


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks E   I took note of your comment on vest styling, will share ootd next time temps dip for you. Still excited for your special reveal!


I‘d love to see your ootd! 
Tomorrow I‘ll go and pick up my order   
Happy weekend!


----------



## EveyB

Purse Chakra said:


> Took my Double V out for the day -- feels like such a treat. The leather is so soft and delicate, quite the opposite of the hardiness of the Pochette Metis, which I've been carrying the most this spring.
> 
> View attachment 5049989


Beautiful!


----------



## Alicja K

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Not much action. My black Babylone bb


Omg this is my dream bag   don't see her very often and you just made my day!!  thank you and please share more photos of this bag in any action. Sooo jealous


----------



## SakuraSakura

New to me Monogram Papillon 30


----------



## 23adeline

Need to bring more things today , this pastel monogram messenger bag is suitable


----------



## fyn72

Off to visit my daughter and baby grandson with my newest purchase


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> It’s almost Friday — yippee . Vivienne and I went out today for a quick errand (to get a BBT ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5049296


I love your Iena with your pretty Vivienne charm!  They look so lovely together!


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> Off to visit my daughter and baby grandson with my newest purchase
> View attachment 5050442
> View attachment 5050443


It’s sooo pretty Fyn and it fits you perfectly!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> I love your Iena with your pretty Vivienne charm!  They look so lovely together!




Thanks so much ML .  It was nice to carry this fun tote.


----------



## Mapoon

23adeline said:


> BTP Combo today
> View attachment 5049751
> View attachment 5049750
> View attachment 5049753


It’s the perfect strap to go with it! Your whole outfit goes soo well! Love it!


----------



## Mapoon

fyn72 said:


> Off to visit my daughter and baby grandson with my newest purchase
> View attachment 5050442
> View attachment 5050443


Too beautiful  dear!


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Off to visit my daughter and baby grandson with my newest purchase
> View attachment 5050442
> View attachment 5050443


Beautiful !!!! It fits you very well !!!


----------



## gwendo25

Feels like summer in Montréal! Going out with my Pallas bb.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink and yellow overload!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TGIF all! Pink bag, pink drink to match lol and using my Bday bandeau for the first time
> View attachment 5049572
> View attachment 5049576


Łovely pinks!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TGIF all! Pink bag, pink drink to match lol and using my Bday bandeau for the first time
> View attachment 5049572
> View attachment 5049576


Just love it...Spring is here!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury




----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow overload!
> View attachment 5050778


gorgeous one and all!


----------



## bfly

Converting my TP 26 into a bag. I love using it this way.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Looks great! You’re all set for summer with your beautiful LV’s, ladies   TFS and happy Saturday! 
@Sunshine mama @fyn72 @bfly @gwendo25 @monet_notthepainter @23adeline


----------



## travelbliss

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow overload!
> View attachment 5050778



Your photo is worthy of an LV ad. !!!  Congrats !!


----------



## travelbliss

bfly said:


> Converting my TP 26 into a bag. I love using it this way.
> 
> View attachment 5051131
> View attachment 5051132



Wow,  for a moment, I had to stop and read,  your TP looks like a limited edition with that chain !!  Fabulous combo !


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow overload!
> View attachment 5050778



So pretty — these are drool-worthy .


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Looks great! You’re all set for summer with your beautiful LV’s, ladies   TFS and happy Saturday!
> @Sunshine mama @fyn72 @bfly @gwendo25 @monet_notthepainter @23adeline



Happy weekend MB.


----------



## bfly

travelbliss said:


> Wow,  for a moment, I had to stop and read,  your TP looks like a limited edition with that chain !!  Fabulous combo !



Thank you @travelbliss.
Adding an organizer plus chunky chain on it indeed making it a limited edition one, lol.


----------



## bfly

fyn72 said:


> Off to visit my daughter and baby grandson with my newest purchase
> View attachment 5050442
> View attachment 5050443



I love what you’re wearing is matchy matchy with the bag.


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow overload!
> View attachment 5050778



This is so beautiful @Sunshine mama.


----------



## bfly

monet_notthepainter said:


> View attachment 5050932



Yummmm


----------



## bfly

balen.girl said:


> After short trip to LV..
> View attachment 5049782



Show us what you got  
Seeing the Christmas mp reminding me to start using mine again.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy BBT Thursday everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5049260



That booba drink looks so yummy


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TGIF all! Pink bag, pink drink to match lol and using my Bday bandeau for the first time
> View attachment 5049572
> View attachment 5049576



Seeing this drink making me thirsty


----------



## bfly

23adeline said:


> I just received this WC PO that I purchased for the fun of stalking online, not via CS.
> Now my question is , do you all think the alignment of the back of this PO is slightly out? Or it’s meant to be like that ?
> View attachment 5048511
> View attachment 5048513
> View attachment 5048514



I think it’s meant to be like that.


----------



## bfly

EmmJay said:


> Watercolor Pochette Voyage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048265



Wow, you’re so gorgeous @EmmJay.


----------



## PamK

Out and about enjoying some warmer weather!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow overload!
> View attachment 5050778


So gorgeous!


----------



## geenebeene

Brought her from the store this morning. I'm so in love with this collection.


----------



## Mapoon

On my way to my long awaited staycation at the coast using my fav travel bag of the Odeon PM and debuting my pink coin card holder


----------



## travelbliss

geenebeene said:


> Brought her from the store this morning. I'm so in love with this collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051350


Gorgeous !! LVoe the OTG photo-bombing in the background !!!


----------



## Leena.212

Beautiful day


----------



## Leena.212

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow overload!
> View attachment 5050778


Happy colors


----------



## geenebeene

travelbliss said:


> Gorgeous !! LVoe the OTG photo-bombing in the background !!!


LOL Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Looks great! You’re all set for summer with your beautiful LV’s, ladies   TFS and happy Saturday!
> @Sunshine mama @fyn72 @bfly @gwendo25 @monet_notthepainter @23adeline


Thank you!


travelbliss said:


> Your photo is worthy of an LV ad. !!!  Congrats !!


Awww thank you so much!  


Iamminda said:


> So pretty — these are drool-worthy .


Thank you IM! I am drooling too.


bfly said:


> This is so beautiful @Sunshine mama.


Thank you so much!


Leena.212 said:


> Happy colors


Yes! They are happy colors!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bfly said:


> That booba drink looks so yummy





bfly said:


> Seeing this drink making me thirsty


  You’re like me, seeing foodie pics makes me hungry/thirsty also. A very good reason to avoid night market videos and food reviews at nighttime! Happy weekend to you too BF


----------



## balen.girl

bfly said:


> Show us what you got
> Seeing the Christmas mp reminding me to start using mine again.


You have to use yours, it’s nice.. 
I bought BTP MP.


----------



## DIO

First day out with my new Neverfull!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

DIO said:


> First day out with my new Neverfull!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051535


Those flares are so much fun! Great outfit to match your blue NF


----------



## Leena.212

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TGIF all! Pink bag, pink drink to match lol and using my Bday bandeau for the first time
> View attachment 5049572
> View attachment 5049576


Perfect match the metis and the drink


----------



## eena1230

Enjoyed our short spring break get•a•way with my OTG pm bicolor


----------



## Sunshine mama

DIO said:


> First day out with my new Neverfull!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051535


wow! Like @MyBelongs to Louis said, those flares are perfect with the beautiful Neverfull!


----------



## EveyB

DIO said:


> First day out with my new Neverfull!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051535


Couldn’t agree more, perfect outfit for this bag! Stunning!


----------



## EveyB

eena1230 said:


> Enjoyed our short spring break get•a•way with my OTG pm bicolor
> View attachment 5051605


Happy to hear you enjoyed your stay. And your OTG is gorgeous!


----------



## DrTr

DIO said:


> First day out with my new Neverfull!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051535


Looking lovely with your new NF!!


----------



## DrTr

eena1230 said:


> Enjoyed our short spring break get•a•way with my OTG pm bicolor
> View attachment 5051605


love it and your look great!


----------



## EmmJay

bfly said:


> Wow, you’re so gorgeous @EmmJay.


Thank you! ♥️


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> Lovely!


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## EmmJay

Bumbles said:


> Thanks a gorgeous plate of LV goodies EmmJay! So pretty!


Thank you! ♥️


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Love your whole colorful look, you are simply gorgeous!


Thanks Teresa for both of the sweet compliments. ❤️


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow overload!
> View attachment 5050778


Stunning! ♥️


----------



## EmmJay

DIO said:


> First day out with my new Neverfull!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051535


Very chic even with a mask. ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Stunning! ♥


Thank you!


----------



## travelbliss

DIO said:


> First day out with my new Neverfull!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051535


Seeing this fabulous photo and LVoeing your bag !!  Can't wait till mine arrives !!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Leena.212 said:


> Perfect match the metis and the drink


TY hun. Shoutout right back for your fabulous boardwalk pic!! Enjoy your getaway


----------



## IWICBTAll!

DIO said:


> First day out with my new Neverfull!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051535


Cute pic!


----------



## NWGal

cfrozal23 said:


> View attachment 5044490
> 
> Not a bag in action. But went to the Seattle LV store yesterday to buy the PSM, however, realized it wasn’t for me and I was ready to walk away empty handed. My friend came with me to look at the neverfull mm azur. She asked to see the smaller one, and I was under the impression they were no longer available stateside.  To my complete surprise the SA brought this one out.  He said they get a couple a year.  This baby came home with me- Made in France made March 8-14 2021. I was super sad I didn’t buy her when I had the chance, but I’m so thankful to finally have one.



LOVE it!  curious if the strap drop is the same as an MM?


----------



## eena1230

EveyB said:


> Happy to hear you enjoyed your stay. And your OTG is gorgeous!


Awwhh thanks sweet @EveyB ..


----------



## eena1230

DrTr said:


> love it and your look great!


Thank you dear @DrTr


----------



## missconvy

Errands


----------



## EmmJay

Sunday with Dauphine


----------



## Leena.212

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY hun. Shoutout right back for your fabulous boardwalk pic!! Enjoy your getaway


Thats the beautiful eena. similar account names


----------



## Leena.212

eena1230 said:


> Enjoyed our short spring break get•a•way with my OTG pm bicolor
> View attachment 5051605


OTG looks beautiful on you. Love the beach vibes. So looking forward


----------



## bbcerisette66

EmmJay said:


> Sunday with Dauphine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052083


Your Dauphine and your legs are beautiful


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Went to the mall to do some shopping!


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Sunday with Dauphine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052083


What Dauphine  ? Seriously woman you look totally STUNNING!!!


----------



## eena1230

Leena.212 said:


> OTG looks beautiful on you. Love the beach vibes. So looking forward


Thanks sweet @Leena.212 ... haha we almost have the same account names


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

monet_notthepainter said:


> View attachment 5050932


Love the gorgeous Felicie, the delicious food and the beautiful scenery!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

geenebeene said:


> Brought her from the store this morning. I'm so in love with this collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051350


Congratulations, she’s a true beauty!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

More papillon shots... before the blizzard came.


----------



## jane

Speedy B came to the grocery store with me today.


----------



## geenebeene

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Congratulations, she’s a true beauty!!


Thank you! She makes me smile everytime I walk into my closet~ ❤


----------



## DesignerDarling

Sunday outing with my Vavin BB.


----------



## Sarah03

Cutie Alma BB came made grocery shopping a bit more enjoyable


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow overload!
> View attachment 5050778


I absolutely love this photo and how you’ve arranged your pretty things!  We can never have too much beauty. Thank you for bringing Sunshine and a smile to my day!


----------



## musiclover

Sarah03 said:


> Cutie Alma BB came made grocery shopping a bit more enjoyable


This is so cute, Sarah!  Do you carry a medium or slim full sized wallet in an Alma BB?  I don’t have an Alma (yet) so curious about sizes.


----------



## musiclover

Leena.212 said:


> Beautiful day


Love your cute Speedy and those pretty pansies!  You’re having a lovely weather day today!


----------



## weezer

EmmJay said:


> Sunday with Dauphine


EmmJay, I have always admired your style and you are beautiful.  I hope you keep styling for a very long time


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Leena.212 said:


> Thats the beautiful eena. similar account names


OMG my bad ~ I blame speed reading for helping in my studies but messing up my posts lol. You’re both fabulous then!


----------



## PamK

EmmJay said:


> Sunday with Dauphine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052083


I know you call Dauphine the Queen, but that title definitely goes to you!! ❤️ Simply stunning!


----------



## Sarah03

musiclover said:


> This is so cute, Sarah!  Do you carry a medium or slim full sized wallet in an Alma BB?  I don’t have an Alma (yet) so curious about sizes.


Thank you, ML! I use a card case with Alma bb. Today I have a card case, mini Pochette, my iPhone 11 & sunglasses. I can squeeze in my keyfob and some Tylenol if I need it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> I absolutely love this photo and how you’ve arranged your pretty things!  We can never have too much beauty. Thank you for bringing Sunshine and a smile to my day!


Thank you music lover!
You are very kind!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> Cutie Alma BB came made grocery shopping a bit more enjoyable



Love it Sarah.  I forgot you have this little cutie (I am always wondering if I I need a BB (DE or Epi) in my collection since I don’t have any classics.)


----------



## 23adeline

Sunday morning was very bright & hot , but rained in the late afternoon


----------



## musiclover

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you, ML! I use a card case with Alma bb. Today I have a card case, mini Pochette, my iPhone 11 & sunglasses. I can squeeze in my keyfob and some Tylenol if I need it!


Thank you, Sarah! That gives me an excellent idea of how much Alma BB can hold!


----------



## Islandbreeze

EmmJay said:


> Sunday with Dauphine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052083


Wow, stunning picture! And the Dauphine is pretty too!


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> Love it Sarah.  I forgot you have this little cutie (I am always wondering if I I need a BB (DE or Epi) in my collection since I don’t have any classics.)


Thank you, IM! It’s a good weekend bag! I’ve already switched to my speedy 30 for tomorrow bc I have a bunch of stuff I need for work   


musiclover said:


> Thank you, Sarah! That gives me an excellent idea of how much Alma BB can hold!


I will attach a couple pics! The first one is everything but the sunglasses (Tiffany) & the second is the contents. I usually put my sunglasses on top of everything & the bag will zip without being misshapen.


----------



## musiclover

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you, IM! It’s a good weekend bag! I’ve already switched to my speedy 30 for tomorrow bc I have a bunch of stuff I need for work
> 
> I will attach a couple pics! The first one is everything but the sunglasses (Tiffany) & the second is the contents. I usually put my sunglasses on top of everything & the bag will zip without being misshapen.


Thank you SO much, Sarah!  I really like the Alma but uncertain about a BB or a PM. But I think I can fit what I need into the BB. This opens up more options!!


----------



## 23adeline

I still love this keepall xs even though I love the blue canvas keepall xs more


----------



## bfly

balen.girl said:


> You have to use yours, it’s nice..
> I bought BTP MP.



Congrats.


----------



## bfly

DIO said:


> First day out with my new Neverfull!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051535



Lovely.


----------



## gwendo25

Taking my NeoNoe to work today...


----------



## balen.girl

bfly said:


> Congrats.


Thank you..


----------



## MissJess818

Keeping it light, heading out with my coin card holder in fuchsia and mask.


----------



## sunnybrii

My watercolor PV!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

sunnybrii said:


> My watercolor PV!
> View attachment 5053004


What a beautiful pic and gorgeous bag! Congrats hun and enjoy! And thanks for sharing


----------



## sunnybrii

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> What a beautiful pic and gorgeous bag! Congrats hun and enjoy! And thanks for sharing


Thx so much, lovely! Hope u’re having a beautiful spring day!


----------



## DrTr

sunnybrii said:


> My watercolor PV!
> View attachment 5053004


Bag and flowers and pic just gorgeous!!!


----------



## EmmJay

EveyB said:


> These colours are sooo beautiful!





bbcerisette66 said:


> Your Dauphine and your legs are beautiful





DrTr said:


> What Dauphine  ? Seriously woman you look totally STUNNING!!!





weezer said:


> EmmJay, I have always admired your style and you are beautiful.  I hope you keep styling for a very long time





PamK said:


> I know you call Dauphine the Queen, but that title definitely goes to you!! ❤ Simply stunning!





Islandbreeze said:


> Wow, stunning picture! And the Dauphine is pretty too!


Thank you all for the compliments. I love seeing us support each other. Have a great day! ❤️


----------



## sunnybrii

DrTr said:


> Bag and flowers and pic just gorgeous!!!


@DrTr Thx so much! This bush brightens up our front yard in the spring, but it’s also a bee haven!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

sunnybrii said:


> My watercolor PV!
> View attachment 5053004


Nicely done SB! The iridescent chain looks great on your PV


----------



## EveyB

sunnybrii said:


> My watercolor PV!
> View attachment 5053004


Stunning!   The colours are so uplifting


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Nicely done SB! The iridescent chain looks great on your PV


All thx to u, my sweet MBL! Wouldn’t have found this strap if it weren’t for u!


----------



## sunnybrii

EveyB said:


> Stunning!   The colours are so uplifting


Thx so much..the colors definitely bring a smile to my face!!


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Thank you all for the compliments. I love seeing us support each other. Have a great day! ❤


Yes, supporting each other is wonderful and feels so good I love it too!!


----------



## DrTr

sunnybrii said:


> @DrTr Thx so much! This bush brightens up our front yard in the spring, but it’s also a bee haven!


What a lovely bush for your front yard, and even though you may have to dodge bees you are helping little creatures that are vital to the world!! I love it! Your wc looks great it in as I bet other pieces will!


----------



## SakuraSakura

☀️☀️


----------



## Iamminda

sunnybrii said:


> My watercolor PV!
> View attachment 5053004



This PV is so pretty and your picture is absolutely beautiful!   Thanks for posting this S


----------



## Sarah03




----------



## 23adeline

Take a break from colourful bags, only black and gold for today. Using my Speedy BB Ink


----------



## sunnybrii

DrTr said:


> What a lovely bush for your front yard, and even though you may have to dodge bees you are helping little creatures that are vital to the world!! I love it! Your wc looks great it in as I bet other pieces will!


Yes definitely @DrTr & thx again!  


Iamminda said:


> This PV is so pretty and your picture is absolutely beautiful!   Thanks for posting this S


Thx so much darling, A...u’re an absolute sweetheart!


----------



## mariliz11

Team pink for today! My BTP MP and Prada Nylon-actually-bought-in-2005-edition! An oldie and a newbie!


----------



## EveyB

mariliz11 said:


> Team pink for today! My BTP MP and Prada Nylon-actually-bought-in-2005-edition! An oldie and a newbie!
> View attachment 5053725


Pretty pinks


----------



## Sunshine mama

sunnybrii said:


> My watercolor PV!
> View attachment 5053004


Wow it's really beautiful! Love love it!


----------



## Purse Chakra

Like many on tPF, I didn't get what the big deal about the PM was, but got it eventually for practicality purposes -- and now I get it.  I love that the PM can be dressed up or down, that the reverse is fine no matter what the weather, that it lays flat against the body as a crossbody, and that it fits way more than you might expect (even some mom things). 

Anyway, here she is this weekend at the zoo -- before the rain started that day!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Tuesday all. I found a zesty cardigan to match miss Alma today. This yellow lime reminds me of slushies lol
	

		
			
		

		
	




@thelittleepicurean


----------



## mazza15

bfly said:


> Tutu is finally home after long way swimming across the ocean


AWWWW So cute


----------



## mazza15

eena1230 said:


> Using my new PM and an Hermès Twilly  Loving this bag so much
> View attachment 5032026


So Pretty


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday all. I found a zesty cardigan to match miss Alma today. This yellow lime reminds me of slushies lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054283
> View attachment 5054306
> 
> @thelittleepicurean


Yay to the matching cardigan! 
Your picture makes me want a slushie and I don’t even know what that is


----------



## kacaruso

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday all. I found a zesty cardigan to match miss Alma today. This yellow lime reminds me of slushies lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054283
> View attachment 5054306
> 
> @thelittleepicurean


I absolutely love these pictures!


----------



## kacaruso

Purse Chakra said:


> Like many on tPF, I didn't get what the big deal about the PM was, but got it eventually for practicality purposes -- and now I get it.  I love that the PM can be dressed up or down, that the reverse is fine no matter what the weather, that it lays flat against the body as a crossbody, and that it fits way more than you might expect (even some mom things).
> 
> Anyway, here she is this weekend at the zoo -- before the rain started that day!
> 
> View attachment 5053819


Beautiful xxx


----------



## kacaruso

23adeline said:


> Sunday morning was very bright & hot , but rained in the late afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052353
> View attachment 5052352


Absolutely stunning xxx


----------



## sunnybrii

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow it's really beautiful! Love love it!


Thx so much @Sunshine mama! Happy u love it!


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday all. I found a zesty cardigan to match miss Alma today. This yellow lime reminds me of slushies lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054283
> View attachment 5054306
> 
> @thelittleepicurean


Your pics definitely brought a smile to my face, MBL! So in love with this color!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Sarah03 said:


>


The contents of my shopping bag from yesterday! We were headed to watch sunset.


----------



## Sarah03

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday all. I found a zesty cardigan to match miss Alma today. This yellow lime reminds me of slushies lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054283
> View attachment 5054306
> 
> @thelittleepicurean


I loveee this color Alma! My local LV had it on display & it is such a fun, pretty color!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday all. I found a zesty cardigan to match miss Alma today. This yellow lime reminds me of slushies lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054283
> View attachment 5054306
> 
> @thelittleepicurean



So pretty V — all of it .  I love your new sweater (mod shots please when you wear these two lemon beauties .


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> The contents of my shopping bag from yesterday! We were headed to watch sunset.



Congrats on your new bag Sarah — this turtle dove color is beautiful .  Enjoy!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you, LVoelies!
@Sarah03 @kacaruso
@EveyB ~ I think it’s a limonade slushy and it makes me thirsty too lol YUMMY!
@sunnybrii ~ You’re so sweet, your comment made me smile SB!
@Iamminda ~ TYSM my friend, I’ll try to get some lemony shots soon!


----------



## Venessa84

Bronx zoo fun with the Palm Springs




Also rocked Miss Bella for my son’s check up


----------



## 23adeline

Using another oldies, W Tote BB with comparatively newer strap


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Using another oldies, W Tote BB with comparatively newer strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054773
> View attachment 5054777


That’s a perfect match!


----------



## 23adeline

EveyB said:


> That’s a perfect match!


Thanks .


----------



## mrs.JC

dental office a couple weeks ago


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> Bronx zoo fun with the Palm Springs
> 
> View attachment 5054695
> 
> 
> Also rocked Miss Bella for my son’s check up
> 
> View attachment 5054696


Love both your bags!! Your backpack is a great bag, I can only imagine how much of a mom bag at the zoo  and even your little one loves your Bella!!!


----------



## eena1230

mazza15 said:


> So Pretty


Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB in DE.


----------



## mazza15

eena1230 said:


> Thank you


I'm a newbie here and haven't a clue hot to start a new thread....any tips TY in advance  x


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB in DE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055147
> View attachment 5055177


I always love your pictures Sunshine mama!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> I always love your pictures Sunshine mama!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB in DE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055147
> View attachment 5055177


  A combo for the win! Love it SM!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Every unboxing day is a wonderful day! Happy Wednesday all


----------



## Islandbreeze

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday all. I found a zesty cardigan to match miss Alma today. This yellow lime reminds me of slushies lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054283
> View attachment 5054306
> 
> @thelittleepicurean


What a cheerful picture!


----------



## SakuraSakura

attempting to even our tan out.


----------



## DesignerDarling

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Every unboxing day is a wonderful day! Happy Wednesday all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055339


You have to share what’s inside!


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Using another oldies, W Tote BB with comparatively newer strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054773
> View attachment 5054777



Fabulous combo with the strap !!! U are the LV mix-and-match Queen


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Fabulous combo with the strap !!! U are the LV mix-and-match Queen


   You’ve made my day


----------



## mdcx

DIO said:


> First day out with my new Neverfull!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051535


How cute are you? This is so delightful.


----------



## mdcx

EmmJay said:


> Sunday with Dauphine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052083


Stunning lady, the bag is nice too!


----------



## l.ch.

Been away for a couple of days and missed so much beauty! 
thank you all for posting!


----------



## XCCX

Fresh out of the box!


----------



## m.g.s.c

It has finally arrived after a long wait! ❤️


----------



## LV2

Love this little keepall


----------



## bigverne28

LV2 said:


> Love this little keepall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056335


Looks fab!


----------



## LV2

bigverne28 said:


> Looks fab!


Thank you @bigverne28


----------



## SakuraSakura

It’s going to be the same bag forever.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Getting ice cream!!


----------



## amajoh

m.g.s.c said:


> View attachment 5056323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has finally arrived after a long wait! ❤


I have been searching for this. It's so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Islandbreeze

m.g.s.c said:


> View attachment 5056323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has finally arrived after a long wait! ❤️


Beautiful! I finally decided I’d like to buy it and probably have zero chance anymore. Enjoy yours!!


----------



## mdcx

LV2 said:


> Love this little keepall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056335


This is just adorable on you.


----------



## 23adeline

Yesterday at LV to pick up this little keepall key ring 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My CA showed me a Monkey Keepall xs that nobody ordered but HQ just randomly sent to them , it’s weird looking and the monkey is quite heavy , I didn’t even bother to take pic of it.
This wooden cow box is beautiful but too small and costly , so I didn’t buy it .


There are a lot of BTP Speedy and NF on display , my CA said the LE speedy & NF are not sellable here , ever since Escale collections .
She also told me there will be new speedy 22 launching , the leather and chain looks like Coussin line in the pic .


----------



## LV2

mdcx said:


> This is just adorable on you.


Thank you @mdcx


----------



## mariliz11

Miss Epi Alma


----------



## bbcerisette66

First sunbath for my little cutie ☺️


----------



## m.g.s.c

amajoh said:


> I have been searching for this. It's so beautiful! Congratulations!


Thank you! Honestly you can still probably order one just reach out to an SA. I personally didn’t have one in my area and I just dmed them and was able to get one.


----------



## m.g.s.c

Islandbreeze said:


> Beautiful! I finally decided I’d like to buy it and probably have zero chance anymore. Enjoy yours!!


Thank you!! I would still try to get one it’s not too late. Stalking the website did not help me this time. I would reach out to an SA or client services phone line.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bbcerisette66 said:


> First sunbath for my little cutie ☺


You look fantastic BB! So happy you’re enjoying your Mist backpack  Cheers!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Islandbreeze said:


> What a cheerful picture!


Thanks hun! So happy you like it  


DesignerDarling said:


> You have to share what’s inside!


My special summer reveal


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> You look fantastic BB! So happy you’re enjoying your Mist backpack  Cheers!


Thank you so much Mybelongs to Loulou !!! It is so aptypical !!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Yesterday at LV to pick up this little keepall key ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056817
> 
> My CA showed me a Monkey Keepall xs that nobody ordered but HQ just randomly sent to them , it’s weird looking and the monkey is quite heavy , I didn’t even bother to take pic of it.
> This wooden cow box is beautiful but too small and costly , so I didn’t buy it .
> View attachment 5056821
> 
> There are a lot of BTP Speedy and NF on display , my CA said the LE speedy & NF are not sellable here , ever since Escale collections .
> She also told me there will be new speedy 22 launching , the leather and chain looks like Coussin line in the pic .
> 
> View attachment 5056822
> View attachment 5056818


Love your keyring!!


----------



## Bumbles

bbcerisette66 said:


> First sunbath for my little cutie ☺


Looks super cute on you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Love my newest NF ❤


----------



## XCCX

Still can’t get over how elegant this bag is


----------



## Sarah03

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love, love, love ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057366


That’s a lot of pretty pink goodness!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sarah03 said:


> That’s a lot of pretty pink goodness!!


Thanks babe  I’m happy you like it. Happy spring Friday!


----------



## Miss Liz

Enjoying a quick getaway with Pochette Metis in Las Vegas this week! The LV shops here have almost EVERYTHING - it is awesome to see.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm usually not a big bag girl,  but I just love this collection with the yellow and pink! It's my first Neverfull!I'm using the Kirigami pochette today.


----------



## chicklety

23adeline said:


> I still love this keepall xs even though I love the blue canvas keepall xs more
> View attachment 5052528


Love this shirt too, btw!!


----------



## M_Butterfly

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm usually not a big bag girl,  but I just love this collection with the yellow and pink! It's my first Neverfull!I'm using the Kirigami pochette today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057477
> View attachment 5057487


Beautiful. Congrats


----------



## M_Butterfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love my newest NF ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057366


Perfection.  How do YOU like it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love my newest NF ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057366


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

M_Butterfly said:


> Beautiful. Congrats


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> First sunbath for my little cutie ☺


Such a happy picture with happy colors!!!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm usually not a big bag girl,  but I just love this collection with the yellow and pink! It's my first Neverfull!I'm using the Kirigami pochette today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057477
> View attachment 5057487


So beautiful!  Enjoy!


----------



## Sarah03

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm usually not a big bag girl,  but I just love this collection with the yellow and pink! It's my first Neverfull!I'm using the Kirigami pochette today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057477
> View attachment 5057487


These are beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

OK you two sweet ladies are killing me with your beautiful NFs .  I just love the pink/yellow colors so much — I know you do too.  Congrats and enjoy 



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love my newest NF ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057366






Sunshine mama said:


> I'm usually not a big bag girl,  but I just love this collection with the yellow and pink! It's my first Neverfull!I'm using the Kirigami pochette today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057477
> View attachment 5057487


----------



## fyn72

Heading out to hairdressers, I haven’t been for 3 months!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> OK you two sweet ladies are killing me with your beautiful NFs .  I just love the pink/yellow colors so much — I know you do too.  Congrats and enjoy


Hahaha thank you!
Anytime!!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm usually not a big bag girl,  but I just love this collection with the yellow and pink! It's my first Neverfull!I'm using the Kirigami pochette today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057477
> View attachment 5057487


Oh yay Sunshine mama!  So thrilled you got the NF and the Kirigami in exactly your colors! it was fated. And I bet you will love your NF - it’s such a lightweight wonderful tote. Enjoy and congrats!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you, sweetest friends     
@M_Butterfly @Sunshine mama @Iamminda

I’m ecstatic to add this dreamy NF to my collection  And to be twinning with so many of our lovely members in this sunset LVoe!


----------



## 23adeline

Watercolor Duo yesterday


----------



## Bumbles

Miss Liz said:


> Enjoying a quick getaway with Pochette Metis in Las Vegas this week! The LV shops here have almost EVERYTHING - it is awesome to see.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057428


Ohh! What a lovely photo in such a beautiful place and perfect bag to match!  I miss Vegas so much! Can’t wait to come back and visit!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm usually not a big bag girl,  but I just love this collection with the yellow and pink! It's my first Neverfull!I'm using the Kirigami pochette today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057477
> View attachment 5057487


This is gorgeous! You can twin with @MyBelongs to Louis!!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love my newest NF ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057366


Are you using it this weekend? It’s so pretty not too! Enjoy! Makes me wish summer was coming in Aus too! Happy weekend!


----------



## 23adeline

I’m done with Watercolor shopping, here are their family photos, together with seniors WC


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> I’m done with Watercolor shopping, here are their family photos, together with seniors WC
> View attachment 5057676
> View attachment 5057707
> View attachment 5057708


I love your watercolour so much!!     Like an LV boutique!


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> I love your watercolour so much!!     Like an LV boutique!


Thanks Bumbles!
This WC really makes us happy just by looking at them


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> Are you using it this weekend? It’s so pretty not too! Enjoy! Makes me wish summer was coming in Aus too! Happy weekend!


Lol I hope so but not before I get a session in w/ Carbon Pro! Thanks B, I hope your winter is short this year for spring and summer to come back quickly


----------



## TangerineKandy

m.g.s.c said:


> View attachment 5056323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has finally arrived after a long wait! ❤️


I hope mine ships soon!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lol I hope so but not before I get a session in w/ Carbon Pro! Thanks B, I hope your winter is short this year for spring and summer to come back quickly


Will you be spraying the entire bag or just the vachetta?


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm usually not a big bag girl,  but I just love this collection with the yellow and pink! It's my first Neverfull!I'm using the Kirigami pochette today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057477
> View attachment 5057487


Lovely cheery colors!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm usually not a big bag girl,  but I just love this collection with the yellow and pink! It's my first Neverfull!I'm using the Kirigami pochette today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057477
> View attachment 5057487


This is such a beautiful picture!  It makes my heart sing!


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love my newest NF ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057366


Sigh!  All this pink love and yellow sunshine is absolutely stunning!  And I love love love those sweet pink sandals!  You are going to have an amazing summer!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> This is such a beautiful picture!  It makes my heart sing!


Thank you! 
Pink and yellow always make my heart sing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Islandbreeze said:


> Lovely cheery colors!


Thank you so much! I They are indeed so cheery.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a happy picture with happy colors!!!


Thank you Sunshine mama.


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> I’m done with Watercolor shopping, here are their family photos, together with seniors WC
> View attachment 5057676
> View attachment 5057707
> View attachment 5057708


Beautiful watercolour collection !!!


----------



## l.ch.

XCCX said:


> Fresh out of the box!
> 
> View attachment 5056110
> View attachment 5056111


Beautiful!


----------



## snibor

23adeline said:


> I’m done with Watercolor shopping, here are their family photos, together with seniors WC
> View attachment 5057676
> View attachment 5057707
> View attachment 5057708


Spectacular!


----------



## XCCX

l.ch. said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## balen.girl

My super functional LV chain. It was a birthday gift from my boyfriend (now hubby) back in 2009. It was my Insolite wallet chain to make it as a wristlet. Still in perfect condition, still shiny. Too bad LV discontinued this chain. Now I am using it for my PSM and nano noe, but off course can be use for others too.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

23adeline said:


> I’m done with Watercolor shopping, here are their family photos, together with seniors WC
> View attachment 5057676
> View attachment 5057707
> View attachment 5057708


Stunning collection!!     The light-colored pieces are so perfect for summer! Congratulations and thanks for sharing!


----------



## mariliz11

Saw this styling on Pinterest with the exact same bag charm and bandeau and felt inspired (although that Speedy was a 30 and the scarf didn’t seem to cover the whole bag like mine )


----------



## missconvy

23adeline said:


> Watercolor Duo yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057672
> View attachment 5057671
> View attachment 5057673


What can you fit in the keychain? Anything?


----------



## DrTr

Evelyne and her shawl aren’t in action yet, but here are my LV CCH getting ready to go to a patio lunch for the first time in over a year!!! Don’t know yet whether fuschia or denim CCH are going along   Happy weekend all!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Not really out anywhere just hanging together!


----------



## Purse Chakra

My Soufflot was with me for vaccine shot #1 and she is back with me for this morning’s shot #2. Quick snapshot as I did the 15-minute post-shot wait; the first shot was done at a drive-through vaccination center. So grateful for these vaccines.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Out at the mall for my LV appointment today. I thought the pairing would be too much but now that I have the dress and Noe Pouch on me instead of the bed, I think they look great together 

Happy weekend to all


----------



## bfly

DrTr said:


> Evelyne and her shawl aren’t in action yet, but here are my LV CCH getting ready to go to a patio lunch for the first time in over a year!!! Don’t know yet whether fuschia or denim CCH are going along   Happy weekend all!!!
> 
> View attachment 5058163
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058164



They will best buddies  
Happy weekend.


----------



## bfly

EverSoElusive said:


> Out at the mall for my LV appointment today. I thought the pairing would be too much but now that I have the dress and Noe Pouch on me instead of the bed, I think they look great together
> 
> Happy weekend to all
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058223



Show us what you got
Love your dress btw.
Happy weekend and happy shopping.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm usually not a big bag girl,  but I just love this collection with the yellow and pink! It's my first Neverfull!I'm using the Kirigami pochette today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057477
> View attachment 5057487



Didn't like the pink-yellow ombre when the IG lady posted it on what's being released. Seeing your photo just made me fall in love and want the Kirigami   





bfly said:


> Show us what you got
> Love your dress btw.
> Happy weekend and happy shopping.



Appointment is in 24 minutes. I'm sure I'll be posting in the Empreinte clubhouse and April 2021 purchase threads later  Buying something itty bitty but I'm excited!!

The dress arrived yesterday and I just had to wear it. Too cute and love the fun colors


----------



## EveyB

DrTr said:


> Evelyne and her shawl aren’t in action yet, but here are my LV CCH getting ready to go to a patio lunch for the first time in over a year!!! Don’t know yet whether fuschia or denim CCH are going along   Happy weekend all!!!
> 
> View attachment 5058163
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058164


Love your beautiful blue Evelyne!    And both colours cch go with it so beautifully. Enjoy your lunch and happy weekend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> This is gorgeous! You can twin with @MyBelongs to Louis!!


Thank you! 


DrTr said:


> Evelyne and her shawl aren’t in action yet, but here are my LV CCH getting ready to go to a patio lunch for the first time in over a year!!! Don’t know yet whether fuschia or denim CCH are going along   Happy weekend all!!!
> 
> View attachment 5058163
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058164


They all look beautiful! Perhaps use both at the same time???


EverSoElusive said:


> Out at the mall for my LV appointment today. I thought the pairing would be too much but now that I have the dress and Noe Pouch on me instead of the bed, I think they look great together
> 
> Happy weekend to all
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058223


Looks great!!!


EverSoElusive said:


> Didn't like the pink-yellow ombre when the IG lady posted it on what's being released. Seeing your photo just made me fall in love and want the Kirigami


Thank you! They're available at some LV stores right now!


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Watercolor Duo yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057672
> View attachment 5057671
> View attachment 5057673


These were the shots I've been waiting to see !!  Gorgeous pairings !!  You can truly inspire .


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm usually not a big bag girl,  but I just love this collection with the yellow and pink! It's my first Neverfull!I'm using the Kirigami pochette today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057477
> View attachment 5057487


So gorgeous


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love my newest NF ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057366


Love it!  Ultimate summer collection


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> So gorgeous


Thank you.


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Evelyne and her shawl aren’t in action yet, but here are my LV CCH getting ready to go to a patio lunch for the first time in over a year!!! Don’t know yet whether fuschia or denim CCH are going along   Happy weekend all!!!
> 
> View attachment 5058163
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058164



Gorgeous everything T .  Hope you had a lovely Saturday!  Please let us know which little cutie you ended up choosing for the day.


----------



## Loriad

Miss Liz said:


> Enjoying a quick getaway with Pochette Metis in Las Vegas this week! The LV shops here have almost EVERYTHING - it is awesome to see.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057428


You're so lucky to have a little vacay!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful watercolour collection !!!





snibor said:


> Spectacular!





MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Stunning collection!!     The light-colored pieces are so perfect for summer! Congratulations and thanks for sharing!


Thanks all!


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> These were the shots I've been waiting to see !!  Gorgeous pairings !!  You can truly inspire .


Thanks! 
I actually wanted to wear a plain blouse, but was in a hurry.  The flowery blouse camouflages the keepall keychain


----------



## 23adeline

missconvy said:


> What can you fit in the keychain? Anything?


The keepall keychain is bigger than I thought actually, it fits cards, car key, hand sanitizer, EarPods etc These are the things that I could think of, even though I don’t put these things inside my keychain.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> Love it!  Ultimate summer collection


TY Ali! It’s so good to see you today  And that you love our summery additions. I hope your spring is going well and you’re enjoying your goodies from the Holidays in excellent health


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My ombré hat arrived in store and is on its way to me  Can’t for a new week’s  unboxing!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Estrela NM, Absolutely love this bag !!


----------



## mrs.JC

Was really hoping for a sunny day but I took my PSM hiking near Lake Michigan yesterday.  If you look closely you can see Chicago in the distance.


----------



## DrTr

mrs.JC said:


> View attachment 5059078
> 
> View attachment 5059079
> 
> Was really hoping for a sunny day but I took my PSM hiking near Lake Michigan yesterday.  If you look closely you can see Chicago in the distance.


Wow!! What great pics and love your fab PSM!!


----------



## Loriad

mrs.JC said:


> View attachment 5059078
> 
> View attachment 5059079
> 
> Was really hoping for a sunny day but I took my PSM hiking near Lake Michigan yesterday.  If you look closely you can see Chicago in the distance.


Beautiful! Is this Indiana?


----------



## Oceane

It's really beautiful.


----------



## 23adeline

Watercolor Sac Marin BB with Twist PM short handle


----------



## 23adeline

BTF combo at dragon fruit eco farm for lunch yesterday


----------



## 23adeline

Watercolor Duo again


----------



## GJ*

I've decided it's spring no matter the weather


----------



## DrTr

GJ* said:


> I've decided it's spring no matter the weather
> View attachment 5059432


yes!  I like your attitude and your escale!


----------



## mrs.JC

Loriad said:


> Beautiful! Is this Indiana?



Yes it is.     West Beach of the Indiana Dunes National Park.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrs.JC said:


> View attachment 5059078
> 
> View attachment 5059079
> 
> Was really hoping for a sunny day but I took my PSM hiking near Lake Michigan yesterday.  If you look closely you can see Chicago in the distance.


That's a cool picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GJ* said:


> I've decided it's spring no matter the weather
> View attachment 5059432


Exactly!!!
Spring is in the heart!!!
You look lovely!


----------



## m.g.s.c

Another order has finally arrived. I love this collection so much ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

m.g.s.c said:


> Another order has finally arrived. I love this collection so much ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059728


Lucky!!  
I'm waiting for mine too. And yeah,  I agree! Love this collection!!!


----------



## Sibelle

mrs.JC said:


> View attachment 5059078
> 
> View attachment 5059079
> 
> Was really hoping for a sunny day but I took my PSM hiking near Lake Michigan yesterday.  If you look closely you can see Chicago in the distance.


Great pics, my first thought was this could be Chicago in the distance before reading your comment  .


----------



## m.g.s.c

Sunshine mama said:


> Lucky!!
> I'm waiting for mine too. And yeah,  I agree! Love this collection!!!


It should arrive soon. I ordered this about three weeks ago and I just got it right now. I try not to think about the wait because I’m so impatient


----------



## Sunshine mama

m.g.s.c said:


> It should arrive soon. I ordered this about three weeks ago and I just got it right now. I try not to think about the wait because I’m so impatient


My SA told me it may take around 5 weeks!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black Babylone BB at the doctors office.


----------



## l.ch.

My old Speedy 25 with crossbody strap on the bike


----------



## Aliluvlv

m.g.s.c said:


> Another order has finally arrived. I love this collection so much ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059728


Wow what a happy color!


----------



## Fierymo

Resting after a long walk with my pochette accessoires and eden speedy strap.


----------



## Rachelkelter

My Toiletry 26. I was on the fence about this bag and kind of regretted that purchase but I used it on vacation recently and it was so convenient and chic for evenings out. Held all my makeup, phone, mask. I love it!


----------



## DrTr

Rachelkelter said:


> My Toiletry 26. I was on the fence about this bag and kind of regretted that purchase but I used it on vacation recently and it was so convenient and chic for evenings out. Held all my makeup, phone, mask. I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5060134
> View attachment 5060134


you look lovely with your tp!!


----------



## 23adeline

group photo of colourful bags with whitish base


----------



## Loriad

Rachelkelter said:


> My Toiletry 26. I was on the fence about this bag and kind of regretted that purchase but I used it on vacation recently and it was so convenient and chic for evenings out. Held all my makeup, phone, mask. I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5060134
> View attachment 5060134


Beautiful picture! Looks great on you!


----------



## 23adeline

Today GO vanity pm Blanc is at work


----------



## Loving*Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm usually not a big bag girl,  but I just love this collection with the yellow and pink! It's my first Neverfull!I'm using the Kirigami pochette today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057477
> View attachment 5057487


I love pastel colors


----------



## Loving*Louis

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday all. I found a zesty cardigan to match miss Alma today. This yellow lime reminds me of slushies lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054283
> View attachment 5054306
> 
> @thelittleepicurean


beautiful pictures


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing this hardest to get bag that I’ve ever encountered so far  , I’m on cloud nine    
Since1854 Capucines Mini 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
My 2 beauties today


----------



## Galadriel72

at work with Louis


----------



## Sunshine mama

Loving*Louis said:


> I love pastel colors


Thank you.    
I love them too, especially when the colors are light pink and yellow together! These colors remind me of sunset sunshine,  which is my favorite kind of colors!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today.


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Today.
> View attachment 5060847


Love it!  How perfect


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> Love it!  How perfect


Thank you!


----------



## jane

Moved into reverse monogram pochette metis this afternoon, adding the butterfly bandeau to the handle. Shoulder strap is black leather to match from Dress Up Your Purse.


----------



## m.g.s.c

Taking this beauty out today. As you guys can tell I love my mini pochettes


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> View attachment 5060204
> 
> group photo of colourful bags with whitish base


I want them all!!


----------



## bagarella

m.g.s.c said:


> Another order has finally arrived. I love this collection so much ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059728



beautiful. How were you able to get one? Are they popping online or did you have to call the company? I have been watching the website for a few weeks and it doesn't come back in stock online. Thanks.


----------



## bagarella

Sunshine mama said:


> Lucky!!
> I'm waiting for mine too. And yeah,  I agree! Love this collection!!!


how were you able to get one . they have been sold out for a while? Thanks!


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing my last item of April , since 1854 cottage clog mule


----------



## 23adeline

Evening sunshine on GO vanity pm


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVtingting said:


> I want them all!!


Me too!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Unboxing my last item of April , since 1854 cottage clog mule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061389
> View attachment 5061390
> View attachment 5061391


Oh dear!!!! They are really cute together!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bagarella said:


> how were you able to get one . they have been sold out for a while? Thanks!



I went to a Neiman's LV, and at the time,  the SA told me it was orderable,  but that it could take up to 5 weeks for delivery.  She told me that paying for it would give me a better and faster chance of receiving it, so I paid for it.

It seems like there are times that pop up on the LV system when certain hard to get items are orderable.


----------



## m.g.s.c

bagarella said:


> beautiful. How were you able to get one? Are they popping online or did you have to call the company? I have been watching the website for a few weeks and it doesn't come back in stock online. Thanks.


I was able to order from an SA in Instagram. I don’t have a SA here near me because they do not really like to talk to you. But the SA I found is very nice and was able to get them for me.


----------



## Winiebean

out w/ classic WC speedy 30


----------



## EmmJay

Watercolor Discovery Bumbag and Pochette Voyage MM.


----------



## EveyB

EmmJay said:


> Watercolor Discovery Bumbag and Pochette Voyage MM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061857
> View attachment 5061858


Gorgeous!    Love the colours!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> View attachment 5060204
> 
> group photo of colourful bags with whitish base


This is gorgeous. All my favourites in one pic!


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Unboxing my last item of April , since 1854 cottage clog mule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061389
> View attachment 5061390
> View attachment 5061391



Stunning combo. !!!  I think you and I were the only ones who really LVoed this 1854 print.  I tried to find the guitar strap in the bleu print, to no avail.  I never tire of looking at it !!  Pls put in our club !!!


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Stunning combo. !!!  I think you and I were the only ones who really LVoed this 1854 print.  I tried to find the guitar strap in the bleu print, to no avail.  I never tire of looking at it !!  Pls put in our club !!!


Yes, I already posted in the club 


Sunshine mama said:


> Oh dear!!!! They are really cute together!!


Thanks SM


----------



## sunnybrii

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm usually not a big bag girl,  but I just love this collection with the yellow and pink! It's my first Neverfull!I'm using the Kirigami pochette today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057477
> View attachment 5057487


Congrats @Sunshine mama, these r so pretty!! And looks like they were made just for u!!! 


DrTr said:


> Evelyne and her shawl aren’t in action yet, but here are my LV CCH getting ready to go to a patio lunch for the first time in over a year!!! Don’t know yet whether fuschia or denim CCH are going along   Happy weekend all!!!
> 
> View attachment 5058163
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058164


Love, love the color of your Evelyne, @DrTr ...it’s gorgeous!!! Both the CCHs go so well with it, but I secretly hope the fuschia one got lucky that day, since I like the pink just a tad bit more!



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My ombré hat arrived in store and is on its way to me  Can’t for a new week’s  unboxing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058880


Awesome!!! Congrats MBL, waiting for some mod shots soon!



m.g.s.c said:


> Another order has finally arrived. I love this collection so much ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059728


Congrats & enjoy, it’s a beauty!!!



EmmJay said:


> Watercolor Discovery Bumbag and Pochette Voyage MM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061857
> View attachment 5061858


Love this collection & u style them so well!!


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> This is gorgeous. All my favourites in one pic!


Thanks Bumbles
Not many people like light colour bags


----------



## sunnybrii

23adeline said:


> I’m done with Watercolor shopping, here are their family photos, together with seniors WC
> View attachment 5057676
> View attachment 5057707
> View attachment 5057708


Congrats, in love with your WC collection!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Family photo of Since1854


----------



## 23adeline

sunnybrii said:


> Congrats, in love with your WC collection!!!


Thanks Sunnybrill


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Thanks Bumbles
> Not many people like light colour bags


They’re amazing and gorgeous pieces! You rock them well!


----------



## thewave1969

Sunshine mama said:


> Today.
> View attachment 5060847


Beautiful! That chain is lovely!


----------



## 23adeline

Since1854 Capucines Mini at work today


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @EveyB and @sunnybrii ♥️♥️


----------



## Sunshine mama

This PSP cutie and the BTP cuties.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winiebean said:


> out w/ classic WC speedy 30
> View attachment 5061856


I really love this print!!!
Do you see any color transfer?


----------



## Winiebean

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love this print!!!
> Do you see any color transfer?


No, granted, i only carry this bag occasionally and i'm super careful, don’t want to hurt it. I lusted over the original WC for years ( esp in the smaller size 30, 35 too big for me) and was able to snag it off Fashionphile a couple years ago for a really good deal. it’s prob my favorite LV bag and only one i baby


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winiebean said:


> No, granted, i only carry this bag occasionally and i'm super careful, don’t want to hurt it. I lusted over the original WC for years ( esp in the smaller size 30, 35 too big for me) and was able to snag it off Fashionphile a couple years ago for a really good deal. it’s prob my favorite LV bag and only one i baby


Thank you.  I totally get what you're talking about!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> This PSP cutie and the BTP cuties.
> View attachment 5062559


So beautiful


----------



## NeLVoe

Just running errands with this speacial cutie


----------



## jbags07

Grocery run....


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> So beautiful


Thank you so much!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Agree with our dear @EveyB :
Your PSP pic today is heavenly @Sunshine mama  You always have such a keen eye for photography - TFS!
________________________________

Back to bundled layers with my Speedy B. We actually had snow today! Weather’s so crazy for April, almost May lol
	

		
			
		

		
	




Happy Thursday anyway


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Agree with our dear @EveyB :
> Your PSP pic today is heavenly @Sunshine mama  You always have such a keen eye for photography - TFS!
> ________________________________
> 
> Back to bundled layers with my Speedy B. We actually had snow today! Weather’s so crazy for April, almost May lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063018
> View attachment 5063019
> 
> Happy Thursday anyway


You look very fresh and lovely! And thank you for the sweet compliment!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Agree with our dear @EveyB :
> Your PSP pic today is heavenly @Sunshine mama  You always have such a keen eye for photography - TFS!
> ________________________________
> 
> Back to bundled layers with my Speedy B. We actually had snow today! Weather’s so crazy for April, almost May lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063018
> View attachment 5063019
> 
> Happy Thursday anyway


Happy Thursday to you too! 
You look super gorgeous, love your camel and pink combo with your beautiful Speedy.


----------



## debsmith

I adore this time of year...chilly enough for an oversized lightweight sweater in the evenings but warm enough for shorts and heels, along with my sweet DA NF...the perfect neutral.


----------



## mrs.JC

debsmith said:


> I adore this time of year...chilly enough for an oversized lightweight sweater in the evenings but warm enough for shorts and heels, along with this sweet DA NF. Also love all the neutral color vibes.
> 
> View attachment 5063078


Cute everything (yourself included) and such a lovely home


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Agree with our dear @EveyB :
> Your PSP pic today is heavenly @Sunshine mama  You always have such a keen eye for photography - TFS!
> ________________________________
> 
> Back to bundled layers with my Speedy B. We actually had snow today! Weather’s so crazy for April, almost May lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063018
> View attachment 5063019
> 
> Happy Thursday anyway



Beautiful bundled look V .  Pretty coat!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

YW ~ @Sunshine mama 
@EveyB @Iamminda
TY lovely ladies! It’s amazing that I can share these comfy/cozy/not so glam looks with you lol and still get the sweetest compliments. You guys rock!


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Evening sunshine on GO vanity pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061395


Beautiful pic!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Agree with our dear @EveyB :
> Your PSP pic today is heavenly @Sunshine mama  You always have such a keen eye for photography - TFS!
> ________________________________
> 
> Back to bundled layers with my Speedy B. We actually had snow today! Weather’s so crazy for April, almost May lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063018
> View attachment 5063019
> 
> Happy Thursday anyway


Omg bandeau twin! It looks amazing on your speedy as does the pink strap! I need to take notes on how you wrapped that so perfectly.


----------



## slytheringirl

Just finished putting all my cards in my very first LV item, the victorine wallet, and I'm in love


----------



## PrincessMe

so happy I’m using this bag more


----------



## Islandbreeze

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Agree with our dear @EveyB :
> Your PSP pic today is heavenly @Sunshine mama  You always have such a keen eye for photography - TFS!
> ________________________________
> 
> Back to bundled layers with my Speedy B. We actually had snow today! Weather’s so crazy for April, almost May lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063018
> View attachment 5063019
> 
> Happy Thursday anyway


You look so stylish! Love the whole bundled up ensemble!


----------



## Alicja K

Coffee time


----------



## Alicja K

slytheringirl said:


> Just finished putting all my cards in my very first LV item, the victorine wallet, and I'm in love
> 
> View attachment 5063295


Congrats  I have the same wallet since 2017, couldn't be happier. Using every single day


----------



## 23adeline

Cruiser PM at work today


----------



## gwendo25

Love all the new coloured LVs but I prefer spending my money on the classics. Personally I would buy the less expensive brands in the trendy colours that I find are beautiful but very seasonal....


----------



## mariliz11

Dressing up my classic Speedy 30 mono


----------



## Sunshine mama

PrincessMe said:


> so happy I’m using this bag more
> View attachment 5063352


You're lucky you have this BB it's soooo cute!!


----------



## debsmith

mrs.JC said:


> Cute everything (yourself included) and such a lovely home


Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

debsmith said:


> I adore this time of year...chilly enough for an oversized lightweight sweater in the evenings but warm enough for shorts and heels, along with my sweet DA NF...the perfect neutral.
> 
> View attachment 5063078


You look so cute with that DE Azur!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using 2 of the K pouches.  I love it sooo much!


HeartMyMJs said:


> Happy Thursday!
> View attachment 5063094


Love the pink bandeau with this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using my K pouches today. I Love it soooo much. It's so lightweight as a bag!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY kindly LVoelies. Happy Friday!
@Aliluvlv ~ Yay for us matching bandeau’s 
@Islandbreeze ~ That’s so sweet of you to say, I appreciate your cozy compliment 



Sunshine mama said:


> Using my K pouches today. I Love it soooo much. It's so lightweight as a bag!
> View attachment 5063765
> View attachment 5063800


So gorgeous SM  Love your Kirigami’s versatility!


----------



## jane

Supermarket *flex*



On the way to my car a woman approached me to compliment this Roxbury Drive, and said she had the same one, which she had bought in Paris, and she hadn't seen another one before. It was so fun to talk to another person about it -- I live in a small town and rarely see LV around, especially vernis pieces.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my K pouches today. I Love it soooo much. It's so lightweight as a bag!
> View attachment 5063765
> View attachment 5063800


Oh, this is so light and pretty SSM!  The colours are so wonderful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@musiclover      Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my K pouches today. I Love it soooo much. It's so lightweight as a bag!
> View attachment 5063765
> View attachment 5063800


They are the perfect match !


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines Mini posing  in front of some LV postcards


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sunshine mama said:


> Using 2 of the K pouches.  I love it sooo much!
> 
> Love the pink bandeau with this bag!


Thank you!


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Capucines Mini posing  in front of some LV postcards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064459
> View attachment 5064460


So beautiful! Love the burgundy details on the light blue


----------



## Purselover86

Cattyyellow said:


> You will love it


I absolutely do!


----------



## achau626c

Hi everyone! I went to Louis Vuitton today and ended up with this bag


----------



## fyn72

A beautiful day so went to Redcliffe for lunch and a walk along the beach


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> They are the perfect match !


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> A beautiful day so went to Redcliffe for lunch and a walk along the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064534
> View attachment 5064535


Wow,  it looks like you had a lovely day with a lovely purse!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

achau626c said:


> Hi everyone! I went to Louis Vuitton today and ended up with this bag
> 
> View attachment 5064526


Congrats! It's really cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Capucines Mini posing  in front of some LV postcards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064459
> View attachment 5064460


I think this combo is my favorite Capucine, and it's not even pink!


----------



## mrs.JC

Reverse PM accompanying me @ hair salon today ‍


----------



## Aoifs

mrs.JC said:


> View attachment 5064651
> 
> Reverse PM accompanying me @ hair salon today ‍♀



So jealous. Hairdressers are still closed here!

Went for a walk and grabbed a very pretty Ube latte with my mono PM. First time I dressed her up with a bandeau.


----------



## mrs.JC

Aoifs said:


> So jealous. Hairdressers are still closed here!
> 
> Went for a walk and grabbed a very pretty Ube latte with my mono PM. First time I dressed her up with a bandeau.
> View attachment 5064661


Omg I love ube . & I love your PM and bandeau


----------



## Sarah03

jane said:


> Supermarket *flex*
> View attachment 5064332
> 
> 
> On the way to my car a woman approached me to compliment this Roxbury Drive, and said she had the same one, which she had bought in Paris, and she hadn't seen another one before. It was so fun to talk to another person about it -- I live in a small town and rarely see LV around, especially vernis pieces.


What a cool bag! It’s definitely unique & a style you don’t see often. Love it!


----------



## Purse Chakra

Grabbed my Artsy DA for a weekend getaway but tucked my PM reverse into my stuff because I knew I would need her. When my son decided that he wanted to spend the afternoon stone-hunting, she was indeed called to action.


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines Mini and Moon in the evening


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> I think this combo is my favorite Capucine, and it's not even pink!


Probably because you love pastel colours


----------



## eena1230

Happy Saturday! Love my gold honey Alma bb..


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow,  it looks like you had a lovely day with a lovely purse!!!


Thank you @Sunshine mama it was lovely


----------



## jane

Yesterday was my 16th wedding anniversary and I got this lovely bouquet. Bag of the (rainy) day is of course damier ebene speedy 30.




My actual anniversary gift will be a shopping trip to LV at the end of next month when we are both fully vaccinated


----------



## travelbliss

Aoifs said:


> So jealous. Hairdressers are still closed here!
> 
> Went for a walk and grabbed a very pretty Ube latte with my mono PM. First time I dressed her up with a bandeau.
> View attachment 5064661





Purse Chakra said:


> Grabbed my Artsy DA for a weekend getaway but tucked my PM reverse into my stuff because I knew I would need her. When my son decided that he wanted to spend the afternoon stone-hunting, she was indeed called to action.
> 
> View attachment 5064810





23adeline said:


> Capucines Mini and Moon in the evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064813
> View attachment 5064815



Just LVoe how you make your photos sooo picturesque !!


----------



## Bumbles

achau626c said:


> Hi everyone! I went to Louis Vuitton today and ended up with this bag
> 
> View attachment 5064526


Ohh very nice! Not a popular bag but definitely gorgeous none the less. Don’t know why it’s more used or bought. So pretty and chic! Congrats


----------



## achau626c

Bumbles said:


> Ohh very nice! Not a popular bag but definitely gorgeous none the less. Don’t know why it’s more used or bought. So pretty and chic! Congrats



Ya, i think this will look so good with a coat during winter months. 

Any tips about maintaining Vachetta leather?


----------



## Bumbles

achau626c said:


> Ya, i think this will look so good with a coat during winter months.
> 
> Any tips about maintaining Vachetta leather?


I don’t have any tips. I think there’s a lot of info if you search in the forum but isn’t this one slightly treated already as it’s darker to begin with already. So looks amazing IMO already. Yes totally agree will look amazing in winter and summer. All year long actually, and you don’t have to worry everyone second person has it like the speedy or neverfull


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Sunday ! These are my Sunday‘s companion


----------



## Aoifs

23adeline said:


> Happy Sunday ! These are my Sunday‘s companion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065361
> View attachment 5065363


Very cool and different. I haven't seen this bag before.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Capucines Mini and Moon in the evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064813
> View attachment 5064815


I'm jealous!!!
Looks sooooo cute.


----------



## GJ*

The first time this year for breakfast outside ... in the garden, the restaurants are still closed.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Blue and green today.


----------



## ative65

slytheringirl said:


> Just finished putting all my cards in my very first LV item, the victorine wallet, and I'm in love
> 
> View attachment 5063295


Congrats!! I have the same wallet and in the same color. I love it and use it every day.


----------



## missconvy

Amarante cles gets to come out to play today. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
I’ve been rotating my bags *pats self on back*


----------



## Aliluvlv

Purse Chakra said:


> Grabbed my Artsy DA for a weekend getaway but tucked my PM reverse into my stuff because I knew I would need her. When my son decided that he wanted to spend the afternoon stone-hunting, she was indeed called to action.
> 
> View attachment 5064810


Gorgeous photo!


----------



## 23adeline

Aoifs said:


> Very cool and different. I haven't seen this bag before.


They are from current watercolor line ,keepall xs and keepall keychain


----------



## bfly

Happy Sunday all. Running errands with my btp NF.


----------



## white houses

Ignore the mess! It’s my office/guest room. Heading out with my OnTheGo and my fave pair of Jimmy Choo slingbacks!


----------



## mrs.JC

Went on a 2 hour walk with my Damier Azur Pochette Accessoires.    Paired her with a cute pink strap and Mccraft tassel.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> Happy Sunday all. Running errands with my btp NF.
> 
> View attachment 5065679


Hello twin! And what a lovely picture!!!
I haven't used mine yet. How did like using this  slightly stiffer bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrs.JC said:


> Went on a 2 hour walk with my Damier Azur Pochette Accessoires.    Paired her with a cute pink strap and Mccraft tassel.
> 
> View attachment 5065723
> 
> View attachment 5065725
> 
> View attachment 5065726
> 
> View attachment 5065727


Beautiful bag and beautiful scenery!!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

GJ* said:


> The first time this year for breakfast outside ... in the garden, the restaurants are still closed.
> View attachment 5065448


Like n France !!! It is a luck to have an outside to make a bbq.


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Hello twin! And what a lovely picture!!!
> I haven't used mine yet. How did like using this  slightly stiffer bag?



Thank you @Sunshine mama. So far I’m enjoying it and have no problem, i pretty much carry her on my arm all the time instead on the shoulder. I don’t use her every day tho only on the weekends when I’m out and about.


----------



## 23adeline

Finally my turn to take first dose of vaccine. Using BTP MPA


----------



## GJ*

I enjoy the late spring with my Speedy


----------



## therosey




----------



## 23adeline

This time, By The Pool MPA is by the pool of my partially done swimming pool


----------



## l.ch.

missconvy said:


> Amarante cles gets to come out to play today.
> View attachment 5065646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been rotating my bags *pats self on back*


Hahaha, love the Kanken! Is it the mini size?


----------



## missconvy

l.ch. said:


> Hahaha, love the Kanken! Is it the mini size?


This is the sling. It goes crossbody. It’s so cute and tiny.


----------



## l.ch.

missconvy said:


> This is the sling. It goes crossbody. It’s so cute and tiny.


Yes, they are very cute. Too small for me with a 20-months old toddler in tow. I’ll stick to my normal sized Kanken for the time being...


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Nothing special, but just my all-time favorite PA mono on a Felicie chain with two of my most used SLGs for errands today


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Babylone BB


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie again. Have a great week!!


----------



## 23adeline

Using this 2 years old Rose Des Vents today


----------



## viewwing

l.ch. said:


> My old Speedy 25 with crossbody strap on the bike
> View attachment 5059865


Doesn’t look old at all!


----------



## viewwing

23adeline said:


> Evening sunshine on GO vanity pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061395


Are you standing on the edge of a building?!


----------



## viewwing

Alicja K said:


> With the whole respect to LV brand and its history I couldn't be more unsitisfied when saw this. Few more things on my wishlist but need to rethink should I buy them. What's next, the bags with their faces on them?! Please don't feel offended, it's my personal opinion.


What’s wrong with them?


----------



## Sunshine mama

BtP Neverfull pochette as a crossbody today. 
Also using the charm that came with it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alicja K said:


> Coffee time


This is such a pretty picture!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> BtP Neverfull pochette as a crossbody today.
> Also using the charm that came with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067144


Lovely!  You now have all sorts of pochettes and pieces in your color palette with which to be your creative self


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> Lovely!  You now have all sorts of pochettes and pieces in your color palette with which to be your creative self


Thank you, and it'll be so much fun to play leggos with the pieces. 
Now the search for that pink and yellow car......


----------



## Bumbles

One of my favourite crossbody bags esp. during Covid!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
PSM backpack!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> One of my favourite crossbody bags esp. during Covid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! PSM backpack!


Indeed. It's so cute.  And this picture captures it perfectly!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you, and it'll be so much fun to play leggos with the pieces.
> Now the search for that pink and yellow car......


Too funny!  you remind me of a long time Dr I saw loved, and she had one criteria for her car within a range of brands - did it come in yellow?!  And she wasn’t kidding. She always had a yellow car


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> Too funny!  you remind me of a long time Dr I saw loved, and she had one criteria for her car within a range of brands - did it come in yellow?!  And she wasn’t kidding. She always had a yellow car


My gosh! She wasn't kidding was she?
I personally don't think I can get away with a yellow car at this time in my life, (yellow +pink is another story)  so I'll just stick with handbags for now.


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> My gosh! She wasn't kidding was she?
> I personally don't think I can get away with a yellow car at this time in my life, (yellow +pink is another story)  so I'll just stick with handbags for now.


Yes, it’s easier to find yellow and pink handbags and slg’s than a yellow car! (and she wasn’t kidding, she told me if she walked into a dealership and no yellow she would turn around and leave - she was funny) and I say you can carry off whatever color car you want!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Indeed. It's so cute.  And this picture captures it perfectly!


Thanks SM!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Bumbles said:


> One of my favourite crossbody bags esp. during Covid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSM backpack!


That’s just gorgeous!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Enjoying sunny weather at the lakeside


----------



## DrTr

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Enjoying sunny weather at the lakeside
> View attachment 5067222


Gorgeous photo - love the lake and your classic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Enjoying sunny weather at the lakeside
> View attachment 5067222


Cute bag! Lovely view.
Wish I could be your bag right now though.


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> One of my favourite crossbody bags esp. during Covid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSM backpack!


Love your little cutie and charm!


----------



## Hotsauna

Alicja K said:


> With the whole respect to LV brand and its history I couldn't be more unsitisfied when saw this. Few more things on my wishlist but need to rethink should I buy them. What's next, the bags with their faces on them?! Please don't feel offended, it's my personal opinion.



They're just ambassadors. LV have used lots of celebrities to promote their bags, RTWs and misc items. Why should BTS be any different?
Just look here! -> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only.344348/


----------



## 23adeline

viewwing said:


> Are you standing on the edge of a building?!


I was standing on second floor balcony of my new house which is at final stage of construction, no railing at balcony yet


----------



## Hotsauna

23adeline said:


> Evening sunshine on GO vanity pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061395



Very pretty! Looks like a promo pic.


----------



## 23adeline

I just realised that I have 2 orange colour bags


----------



## 23adeline

Hotsauna said:


> Very pretty! Looks like a promo pic.


Thank you


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous photo - love the lake and your classic!





Sunshine mama said:


> Cute bag! Lovely view.
> Wish I could be your bag right now though.


Thank you sooo much girls!!! You’re so sweet!!


----------



## l.ch.

viewwing said:


> Doesn’t look old at all!


It’s 14 years old! But I think DE shows age a lot less than mono or DA!


----------



## l.ch.

23adeline said:


> Using this 2 years old Rose Des Vents today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066959
> View attachment 5066960


It’s a beautiful bag. Still hae regrets that I didn’t buy it...


----------



## EveyB

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Enjoying sunny weather at the lakeside
> View attachment 5067222


Love your picture


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> BtP Neverfull pochette as a crossbody today.
> Also using the charm that came with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067144


These colours are so happy and the charm fits the pochette perfectly


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

EveyB said:


> Love your picture


Thank you so much dear!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> These colours are so happy and the charm fits the pochette perfectly


Thank you!


----------



## Cookie18

fyn72 said:


> Not quite ‘In Action’ but for anyone that would like to see how the pm On the go looks size wise, I put next to my bb size bags, my Pochette Metis wouldn’t fit in the picture but is similar to that as well. It looks bigger in photos on its own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982418



Love this shot. Seriously considering the onthe go pm in black empreinte with a wider canvas strap in black (bandolier). How do you find your bag. Is it a daily go to? Do you love it.


----------



## 23adeline

l.ch. said:


> It’s a beautiful bag. Still hae regrets that I didn’t buy it...


They are still available here, could be still available at your country too


----------



## 23adeline

Just now when I was admiring and taking pictures of my 19 YO vernis flower belt, DHL delivered my ‘last item of April ’.  Today is already April 28, so this is really going to be my last item of the month , not the Since1854 clogs as I thought


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing this small purchase, really  last item of April this time, even though I had paid for the Seal Khaki Keepall xs, but my CS said launching date for it is on April 30th, so I should be getting it in May .
	

		
			
		

		
	





Im trying it with strap and chain of Dauphine Mini that I‘m using today , going to get another strap for this toiletry 26


----------



## viewwing

My “trunk” neverfull waiting for me


----------



## fyn72

Cookie18 said:


> Love this shot. Seriously considering the onthe go pm in black empreinte with a wider canvas strap in black (bandolier). How do you find your bag. Is it a daily go to? Do you love it.


Unfortunately I didn’t end up keeping. I found I don’t like the small boxy look on me. I ended up buying an Empreinte leather Pochette Metis.


----------



## Blossom89

Working from home and rarely go out


----------



## Siayota

Blossom89 said:


> Working from home and rarely go out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068066


I have the same lego flowers haha love it


----------



## EveyB

viewwing said:


> My “trunk” neverfull waiting for me


Looks gorgeous! Did you spray the vachetta with protective spray or just leave them as they were?


----------



## missconvy

Some sort of magic was happening on my neverfull the other day


----------



## viewwing

EveyB said:


> Looks gorgeous! Did you spray the vachetta with protective spray or just leave them as they were?


I left them as is. I don’t treat the vachetta but I’m not overly hard on my bags. I don’t use hand cream or hand sanitizer and I try not to use it when it rains.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Just now when I was admiring and taking pictures of my 19 YO vernis flower belt, DHL delivered my ‘last item of April ’.  Today is already April 28, so this is really going to be my last item of the month , not the Since1854 clogs as I thought
> View attachment 5067886
> View attachment 5067887
> View attachment 5067888


I LOVE this bag! Soooo cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Blossom89 said:


> Working from home and rarely go out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068066


What a lovely family portrait!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Unfortunately I didn’t end up keeping. I found I don’t like the small boxy look on me. I ended up buying an Empreinte leather Pochette Metis.


Did you find the On the Go heavy???


----------



## EveyB

Blossom89 said:


> Working from home and rarely go out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068066


Love your collection and the Lego flowers!


----------



## EveyB

viewwing said:


> I left them as is. I don’t treat the vachetta but I’m not overly hard on my bags. I don’t use hand cream or hand sanitizer and I try not to use it when it rains.


Thank you. That’s good to hear! I somehow don’t like the idea of spraying my bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie.


----------



## cielopark

Morning breakfast with friends feat. My Keepall xs from WC collection. Love it! Can fit more than my nano speedy.


----------



## AndreaM99

Today marching with my Metis hobo in Aurore.


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068283


Love this!  More pink and yellow and what a great rhino!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AndreaM99 said:


> Today marching with my Metis hobo in Aurore.
> 
> View attachment 5068478


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> Love this!  More pink and yellow and what a great rhino!


Thank you!


----------



## Aoifs

l.ch. said:


> It’s 14 years old! But I think DE shows age a lot less than mono or DA!



I found the opposite when I owned DE. It may have been faulty because the print started to wear off within a week of using it until eventually the corners and edges were black. It turned me off DE as I'd hate it to happen again but everyone raves about DE so maybe I just got a dud!


----------



## Roxannek

It’s been a long time since I have posted! Hi everyone! I just got back from a trip to Las Vegas and picked up this little cutie that I fell in love with at the Forum Shops *


At Paris Las Vegas*


----------



## HavPlenty

Roxannek said:


> It’s been a long time since I have posted! Hi everyone! I just got back from a trip to Las Vegas and picked up this little cutie that I fell in love with at the Forum Shops *
> View attachment 5068655
> 
> At Paris Las Vegas*


I love shopping at the Forum Shoppes all my faves in one place. The Orange is so beautiful.


----------



## 23adeline

BTP Raffia T26 at work today, I borrow the strap and chain from dauphine Mini since I was using dauphine mini yesterday 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Not forgetting my GO T26 that acts as my iPad bag & following me to work everyday


----------



## bigverne28

cielopark said:


> Morning breakfast with friends feat. My Keepall xs from WC collection. Love it! Can fit more than my nano speedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068451


Gorgeous picture and location. I have the same XS and the blue and I love them both!


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> Did you find the On the Go heavy???


No it's very light


----------



## fyn72

AndreaM99 said:


> Today marching with my Metis hobo in Aurore.
> 
> View attachment 5068478


Aurore is such a beautiful colour. Love your Metis Hobo! I have an empreinte speedy in it and love how it changes colour in different lighting.


----------



## l.ch.

Aoifs said:


> I found the opposite when I owned DE. It may have been faulty because the print started to wear off within a week of using it until eventually the corners and edges were black. It turned me off DE as I'd hate it to happen again but everyone raves about DE so maybe I just got a dud!


Oh, no!!! I’m sorry this happened to you! The only problem I had was that the lock stopped being shiny within less than a month...


----------



## EveyB

cielopark said:


> Morning breakfast with friends feat. My Keepall xs from WC collection. Love it! Can fit more than my nano speedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068451


Gorgeous! Love your entire look!


----------



## cielopark

EveyB said:


> Gorgeous! Love your entire look!



You are so sweet. Thank you


----------



## cielopark

bigverne28 said:


> Gorgeous picture and location. I have the same XS and the blue and I love them both!



Thank you!  I only have this and i love it! So lucky to have it in my collection. Congrats on your collections!


----------



## mariliz11

Took out this old love now that the weather is turning to summer! Fuchsia denim pleaty and BTP MP to match


----------



## XCCX

Today’s combo


----------



## Spellwriter

Bathroom selfie with my lovely speedy in Brume. I swapped the vachetta strap for the strap that came with my marshmallow


----------



## snibor

mariliz11 said:


> Took out this old love now that the weather is turning to summer! Fuchsia denim pleaty and BTP MP to match
> 
> View attachment 5069118


Memories!  I had the regular denim pleaty and sold it.  Wish I had kept it.  Yours is so cute!


----------



## mariliz11

snibor said:


> Memories!  I had the regular denim pleaty and sold it.  Wish I had kept it.  Yours is so cute!


I thought about it too at some point because I rarely used it but it’s so cute and I know I would regret!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Blossom89 said:


> Working from home and rarely go out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068066


OMG, what a gorgeous collection!!! Very beautiful pieces


----------



## zayna

23adeline said:


> Finally my turn to take first dose of vaccine. Using BTP MPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066142
> View attachment 5066140
> View attachment 5066139
> View attachment 5066141


Nice bag!  Hello from JKT! And congrats on the vaccine!


----------



## DrTr

Spellwriter said:


> Bathroom selfie with my lovely speedy in Brume. I swapped the vachetta strap for the strap that came with my marshmallow
> View attachment 5069150


I love your bag and the Marshmallow strap is gorgeous and perfect!


----------



## Aoifs

l.ch. said:


> Oh, no!!! I’m sorry this happened to you! The only problem I had was that the lock stopped being shiny within less than a month...


I think it was faulty. Ended up being faulty for another reason so it was replaced with mono but it was a pity. I loved the print and it's kind of ruined it for me. I'd be afraid it would wear badly again.


----------



## Fierymo

I never thought I would say this but it is nice to be back in the office - just for a day!
Accompanying me is my Bosphore briefcase I use as my laptop bag. Nice and slim and can fit quite a few more items.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Out for a socially distanced lunch.


----------



## LavenderIce

My nano speedy waiting for the game to start yesterday. Limited masked crowd capacity and a size limit on the bags we can bring in so I went with the nano speedy.


----------



## COCOLUVR

LavenderIce said:


> My nano speedy waiting for the game to start yesterday. Limited masked crowd capacity and a size limit on the bags we can bring in so I went with the nano speedy.
> 
> View attachment 5069432


Were you at a laker’s game? Super cute bag!


----------



## COCOLUVR

EmmJay said:


> Watercolor Discovery Bumbag and Pochette Voyage MM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061857
> View attachment 5061858


Gorgeous bags but your skin is absolutely glowing! Beautiful! Looking gorgeous!❤️❤️


----------



## LavenderIce

COCOLUVR said:


> Were you at a laker’s game? Super cute bag!



Thanks! I was at a Kings vs. Jazz game.


----------



## COCOLUVR

EmmJay said:


> Watercolor Pochette Voyage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048265


Your sneaker game is on point! Did you get them custom made (colored)? I love how it matches your gorgeous bag. I didn’t realize how super expensive sneakers can be until I had to buy a couple of AJ from flightclub for my daughters. I was like how much?!!! And then they had to throw it back on my face with the purse comments.


----------



## 1LV




----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My BBT run with Speedy today. Happy Thursday all 


	

		
			
		

		
	
I


----------



## travelbliss

Spellwriter said:


> Bathroom selfie with my lovely speedy in Brume. I swapped the vachetta strap for the strap that came with my marshmallow
> View attachment 5069150


This combo gives the Speedy a whole new level of sophistication !! Great idea !!


----------



## 23adeline

zayna said:


> Nice bag!  Hello from JKT! And congrats on the vaccine!


Hello 
JKT means Jabatan Kerajaan Tempatan ?


----------



## katieCH008

My neonoe Venus in my living room


----------



## DiamondGirl17

Night out in town


----------



## MooMooVT

Roxannek said:


> It’s been a long time since I have posted! Hi everyone! I just got back from a trip to Las Vegas and picked up this little cutie that I fell in love with at the Forum Shops *
> View attachment 5068655
> 
> At Paris Las Vegas*


Orange is truly my favorite color and this is AMAZING!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Today’s bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vintage Papillon dressed up.


----------



## M_Butterfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Vintage Papillon dressed up.
> View attachment 5070106


Seeing this makes me sad remembering when I had one and sold it.  Not a good decision.    where are we going?


----------



## Sunshine mama

M_Butterfly said:


> Seeing this makes me sad remembering when I had one and sold it.  Not a good decision.    where are we going?


Sounds like you're going to get one!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Vintage Papillon dressed up.
> View attachment 5070106


I need that charm! It looks so amazing in all your pics hun


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I need that charm! It looks so amazing in all your pics hun



I needed it too  regretted it, I didn’t get it when it’s first available online. So now just enjoying by seeing it here in tpf.


----------



## bfly

Going out with my psm today.
Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## LVtingting

Blossom89 said:


> Working from home and rarely go out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068066


You are Surrounded by good company at home lol


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bfly said:


> Going out with my psm today.
> Happy weekend everyone.
> View attachment 5070349


What a cutie with that pom  Happy weekend BF!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My updated bandeau collection with the Jungle one from my Bday  Happy weekend all!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My updated bandeau collection with the Jungle one from my Bday  Happy weekend all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070424


Ooooooh, the Jungle bandeau is really pretty!
Hope you had a smashing bday!!


----------



## DiamondGirl17

Running errands with this pretty today


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Ooooooh, the Jungle bandeau is really pretty!
> Hope you had a smashing bday!!


Thanks SM! Yes, it was fabulous. My Birthdays are always better shared with you and the wonderful members of TPF


----------



## Nekko

Love all your lovelies in action. I found a new way to wear my BTP mist MPA


----------



## Islandbreeze

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My updated bandeau collection with the Jungle one from my Bday  Happy weekend all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070424


Beautiful collection! Looks like a display at a boutique!


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What a cutie with that pom  Happy weekend BF!



Likewise MB


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My updated bandeau collection with the Jungle one from my Bday  Happy weekend all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070424



Beautiful collections MB. We’re twinning for that very far right bandeau. My sis picked that color for me when I scored my mono PM back in Singapore when we’re traveling there. I’m missing traveling with her again, blame it on pandemic


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Labour Day!


----------



## gwendo25

Sunny Saturday with my Pallas bb! How sweet it is!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Happy Labour Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070925
> View attachment 5070962
> View attachment 5070989


Happy labour day !!! I love your keepal xs and your tiny backpack of course !!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mariliz11 said:


> Took out this old love now that the weather is turning to summer! Fuchsia denim pleaty and BTP MP to match
> 
> View attachment 5069118


This is so cute!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

At daughter’s karate class enjoying the sight of my first bandeau.


----------



## mariliz11

Sunshine mama said:


> This is so cute!


Thank you! Also I adore your photography skills


----------



## Sunshine mama

Love_N_Lune said:


> At daughter’s karate class enjoying the sight of my first bandeau.
> View attachment 5071099


Perfect harmony!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mariliz11 said:


> Thank you! Also I adore your photography skills


Thank you!!


----------



## eena1230

Love love love this MP Happy Saturday Beautiful people


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My updated bandeau collection with the Jungle one from my Bday  Happy weekend all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070424


OMG that’s a gorgeous collection!!!       My favorite is the light purple one!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Saturday!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This pochette.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY LVoelies!
@Islandbreeze 
@MarryMeLV_Now 


bfly said:


> Beautiful collections MB. We’re twinning for that very far right bandeau. My sis picked that color for me when I scored my mono PM back in Singapore when we’re traveling there. I’m missing traveling with her again, blame it on pandemic


TY hun  Yay twinning again! That’s awesome that your sis picked it, makes it special and sweet for sure  I’m with you on pandemic fatigue - dying to travel again lol


eena1230 said:


> Love love love this MP Happy Saturday Beautiful people
> View attachment 5071318


Happy Saturday E  Looking cute with your MPA!


Sunshine mama said:


> This pochette.
> View attachment 5071645


This is such a good idea SM! Love your creativity


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY LVoelies!
> @Islandbreeze
> @MarryMeLV_Now
> TY hun  Yay twinning again! That’s awesome that your sis picked it, makes it special and sweet for sure  I’m with you on pandemic fatigue - dying to travel again lol
> Happy Saturday E  Looking cute with your MPA!
> This is such a good idea SM! Love your creativity


Thank you!


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY LVoelies!
> @Islandbreeze
> @MarryMeLV_Now
> TY hun  Yay twinning again! That’s awesome that your sis picked it, makes it special and sweet for sure  I’m with you on pandemic fatigue - dying to travel again lol
> Happy Saturday E  Looking cute with your MPA!
> This is such a good idea SM! Love your creativity


Thanks sweet M! Have a great weekend!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Take 2 of my bandeau collection: I knew I was missing something lol


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Take 2 of my bandeau collection: I knew I was missing something lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071708
> View attachment 5071709



Yay we’re twinning on this one too  
I don’t see the astro one, did you get yours?


----------



## bfly

My companion for today.


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> This pochette.
> View attachment 5071645
> View attachment 5071739



What insert do you use for the pouch hun?
Can you share the link where to purchase it? Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> What insert do you use for the pouch hun?
> Can you share the link where to purchase it? Thank you.


It's a little hardware for the Neverfull pochette.








						Neverfull Pochette Pouch Ring Hook and Gold Chain Strap GM MM - Etsy
					

This Replacement Purse Straps item by AlexCarve has 543 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from China. Listed on Dec 18, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Take 2 of my bandeau collection: I knew I was missing something lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071708
> View attachment 5071709


This looks like an LV store!!


----------



## Nekko

Happy labour day! Got my insert for the kirigami and attached some straps.


----------



## bh4me

Alma bb, my fav lv strap, and boombox sneakers... Happy Saturday


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> This looks like an LV store!!


 ~!!!


----------



## Venessa84

My cousin is having a baby!


----------



## EveyB

bfly said:


> My companion for today.
> 
> View attachment 5071799
> View attachment 5071800
> View attachment 5071801


Love your beautiful DA pieces!


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> My cousin is having a baby!
> View attachment 5071990


That capucine  and congrats to your cousin!


----------



## bfly

EveyB said:


> Love your beautiful DA pieces!



Thank you.


----------



## bfly

Venessa84 said:


> My cousin is having a baby!
> View attachment 5071990



Congratulation.


----------



## juleschristina22

Aoifs said:


> Just my cles and 6 key holder for date night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


So cute!


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> It's a little hardware for the Neverfull pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neverfull Pochette Pouch Ring Hook and Gold Chain Strap GM MM - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Replacement Purse Straps item by AlexCarve has 543 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from China. Listed on Dec 18, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com



Thank you for sharing dear.


----------



## juleschristina22

frivofrugalista said:


> That's a beauty!


Omg so cute


Kickchic said:


> All my "in action" pics are at work. I guess I have to keep working to feed my LV addiction. DG Agenda at work...
> View attachment 3384742


i want one of these so badly


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068283


Wow!    I love this SM! The pink prada is gorgeous and the pink unicorn? I’m gathering from Loewe? And the cch is alway stunning in that neon yellow!!


----------



## 23adeline

My Sunday’s bag, Since1854 Noe purse


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Wow!    I love this SM! The pink prada is gorgeous and the pink unicorn? I’m gathering from Loewe? And the cch is alway stunning in that neon yellow!!


Thank you Bumbles!
The pink unicorn is from Coach, but you are right,  it does have a Loewe vibe.


----------



## 23adeline

Group photo of small bags that I used lately


----------



## Bumbles

I


Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Bumbles!
> The pink unicorn is from Coach, but you are right,  it does have a Loewe vibe.


It’s so pretty!


----------



## Collector84

23adeline said:


> Group photo of small bags that I used lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072870


Such a beautiful collection


----------



## beebee79

23adeline said:


> Group photo of small bags that I used lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072870


Dream collection!


----------



## 23adeline

beebee79 said:


> Dream collection!





Collector84 said:


> Such a beautiful collection


Thanks!


----------



## 23adeline

Last month when my CA showed me pic of Speedy 22, I told her I’m not buying if there is only black colour available. I would mimic the look by using my speedy bb ink and gold chain from Rendezvous and a broad fabric strap. Then I realised I do not have a black fabric strap with gold hardware , I only have those for my old Eden speedy and Noe which has vachetta at the part joining to metal clasps . So I requested my CA to order a strap for me but it is not here yet . Therefore tentatively I use strap and chain from rendezvous


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> View attachment 5072978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last month when my CA showed me pic of Speedy 22, I told her I’m not buying if there is only black colour available. I would mimic the look by using my speedy bb ink and gold chain from Rendezvous and a broad fabric strap. Then I realised I do not have a black fabric strap with gold hardware , I only have those for my old Eden speedy and Noe which has vachetta at the part joining to metal clasps . So I requested my CA to order a strap for me but it is not here yet . Therefore tentatively I use strap and chain from rendezvous
> View attachment 5072979



I love the chain — looks so good with your Speedy BB Ink


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing my first item of May.
Seal keepall xs khaki . The leather is matte and smooth


----------



## 23adeline

Family photo of keepall xs


----------



## Iamminda

Vivienne kept me company for my drive-thru vaccine appt — she’s such a sweetie !  Have a great week everyone


----------



## balen.girl

While waiting for my kids from school..


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Vivienne kept me company for my drive-thru vaccine appt — she’s such a sweetie !  Have a great week everyone
> 
> View attachment 5073477


Wow so pretty! And congrats on your vaccine!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow so pretty! And congrats on your vaccine!!!



Thanks SSSSSM .  I really love this bandeau even though I am not a Gemini


----------



## ricababes

Alma


----------



## rowy65

Matchy matchy today


----------



## 23adeline

Ok, I must bring this new baby out today  as I promised my CS


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Vivienne kept me company for my drive-thru vaccine appt — she’s such a sweetie !  Have a great week everyone
> 
> View attachment 5073477


Sooo pretty!   
A great week to you too


----------



## AndreaM99

Marching, marching...


----------



## EveyB

AndreaM99 said:


> Marching, marching...


Love the colour scheme!


----------



## 23adeline

Seal Keepall xs khaki , in the evening after rain


----------



## Sunshine mama

These pink and yellow cuties.


----------



## cheremushki

rowy65 said:


> Matchy matchy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073748


I love your LV, but my eyes go zoom into hobonichi.  It's always exciting to run into another hobo fan!


----------



## Love_Couture

Love the pink for springtime  
Thanks for letting me share. Happy Tuesday!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

23adeline said:


> Seal Keepall xs khaki , in the evening after rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073921


 Looking good  Happy you’re the first to sample the men’s prefall collection here @23adeline 


Sunshine mama said:


> These pink and yellow cuties.
> View attachment 5073977


 This set is absolutely dreamy SM  My favourite yet!


Love_Couture said:


> Love the pink for springtime
> Thanks for letting me share. Happy Tuesday!
> View attachment 5074089


 Very cute for Spring  Happy Tuesday


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

A fun Twist Tuesday for me  Hope everyone’s week is safe and fab!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This set is absolutely dreamy SM  My favourite yet!





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A fun Twist Tuesday for me  Hope everyone’s week is safe and fab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074112


Thank you!
And although not pink and yellow, I love your khaki bag with the BTP charm! They're perfectly beautiful!


----------



## imetazoa




----------



## snibor

An oldie..14 year old azur speedy with special luggage tag only sold at the 2017 lv exhibit in NYC. Back of luggage tag has Statue of Liberty.  (Bag has seen better days).


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Sooo pretty!
> A great week to you too


Thanks so much E


----------



## bigverne28

Sunshine mama said:


> These pink and yellow cuties.
> View attachment 5073977


Sooo pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A fun Twist Tuesday for me  Hope everyone’s week is safe and fab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074112



So pretty V .  I totally want that BTP floral charm — too bad they don’t sell it separately.


----------



## bigverne28

Iamminda said:


> So pretty V .  I totally want that BTP floral charm — too bad they don’t sell it separately.


Some people have been listing them on eBay. I’ve seen at least 3-4 listings. Some were selling just the leaf part and nothing else and still sold!


----------



## Iamminda

bigverne28 said:


> Some people have been listing them on eBay. I’ve seen at least 3-4 listings. Some were selling just the leaf part and nothing else and still sold!



Thanks  — good to know.  I may wait till it pops up on FP since I don’t know if EB items can be properly authenticated.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bigverne28 said:


> Sooo pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> These pink and yellow cuties.
> View attachment 5073977


What a wonderful combination


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you lovely ladies!
 @Sunshine mama
 @Iamminda ~I hope you find a charm IM - fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mrs.JC

Went on vacay and took my PM and NF Azur.


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Ok, I must bring this new baby out today  as I promised my CS
> View attachment 5073763
> View attachment 5073762
> View attachment 5073764



The reverse embossed leather is sooo unique !! What's the interior like and did the chain come with it ??


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> The reverse embossed leather is sooo unique !! What's the interior like and did the chain come with it ??


The interior is just black cotton lining with a leather label like the other keepall xs. It doesn’t come with the chain, I added it on


----------



## viewwing

Night out for dinner


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Family photo of keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073249
> View attachment 5073248


Gorgeous array of goodies!


----------



## Bumbles

Off to the shops, but it’s pouring!


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my Alma BB in denim rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046764


After seeing so many alma BB, yours is still my dream Alma BB, what a beauty!


----------



## HavPlenty

Sunshine mama said:


> This pochette.
> View attachment 5071645
> View attachment 5071739


Is this the double zip?


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Vivienne kept me company for my drive-thru vaccine appt — she’s such a sweetie !  Have a great week everyone
> 
> View attachment 5073477


Beautiful handbag and such a pretty, colourful bandeau!  I love those colours.  And congrats on your vaccination! That’s such great news!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> These pink and yellow cuties.
> View attachment 5073977


I love the proportion of your cutie pie handbag with that gorgeous charm!  I am so tempted by the pink and yellow!


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A fun Twist Tuesday for me  Hope everyone’s week is safe and fab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074112


Such a fun combination, 
My  !  I love all the pretty details!  That chain is perfection.


----------



## HavPlenty

My lovely Croisette. I have not used this one in a while. She was due for some love. One of my favorite bags. I wish they came in other materials and colors. I would love a monogram. The lines of this little beauty are perfect to me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> I love the proportion of your cutie pie handbag with that gorgeous charm!  I am so tempted by the pink and yellow!


Thank you. I do love these colors together.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Beautiful handbag and such a pretty, colourful bandeau!  I love those colours.  And congrats on your vaccination! That’s such great news!



Thanks kindly ML .


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> What a wonderful combination


Thank you. 


lemondln said:


> After seeing so many alma BB, yours is still my dream Alma BB, what a beauty!


Thank you.  I love it too!


HavPlenty said:


> Is this the double zip?


It's the pochette from the By The Pool Neverfull.


----------



## HavPlenty

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Thank you.  I love it too!
> 
> It's the pochette from the By The Pool Neverfull.


Oh it's so pretty! Is that the chain from a Pochette Felicie?


----------



## Sunshine mama

HavPlenty said:


> Oh it's so pretty! Is that the chain from a Pochette Felicie?


Thank you.  I got the chain from Amazon.


----------



## HavPlenty

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  I got the chain from Amazon.


Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

Red Empreinte Toiletry 26 is dressed up today


----------



## baghabitz34

Hyde Park


----------



## Love_N_Lune

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A fun Twist Tuesday for me  Hope everyone’s week is safe and fab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074112


Great combo!!!


----------



## duggi84

My Keepall Micro Keychain/Charm hanging off my Hermès Toolbox.  I use it to keep my keyfob


----------



## Mcaldwell190

Tinuviel said:


> V tote mm


I am debating between mm and bb. I am only 5’1. What do you think?


----------



## Bumbles

Having hot chocolate 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
with hubby this morning! His and hers wallets!


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing my 2nd item of May
Since1854 vanity bag charm


----------



## EveyB

duggi84 said:


> My Keepall Micro Keychain/Charm hanging off my Hermès Toolbox.  I use it to keep my keyfob
> 
> View attachment 5075881
> View attachment 5075882


Love the Hermès toolbox and the charm


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Unboxing my 2nd item of May
> Since1854 vanity bag charm
> View attachment 5076036
> View attachment 5076037
> View attachment 5076038


So cute!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Unboxing my 2nd item of May
> Since1854 vanity bag charm
> View attachment 5076036
> View attachment 5076037
> View attachment 5076038


Too cute!   I was thinking of you when the said the vanity bagcharm !


----------



## CharlyParis

My last look with :

✨ My Boulogne MM from 1993 ✓
✨ My lockit Epi Cassis PM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Having hot chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with hubby this morning! His and hers wallets!


Ohhhhh, they look delicious!
And yeah, the hot chocolate looks pretty good too.


----------



## lemondln

It is finally sunny today after a week of rainy days. Noe BB Azur+Mini pochette Azur first time out with me


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> It is finally sunny today after a week of rainy days. Noe BB Azur+Mini pochette Azur first time out with me
> 
> View attachment 5076245


Oh it's so refreshingly cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using my strap and the charm from BTP.


----------



## beachbabe90

lemondln said:


> It is finally sunny today after a week of rainy days. Noe BB Azur+Mini pochette Azur first time out with me
> 
> View attachment 5076245



Love this combo!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My beautiful LV mess today (before Carbon Pro spray). Happy Thursday all


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh it's so refreshingly cute!!!



Thank you Sunshine mama, good


beachbabe90 said:


> Love this combo!



Thank you  I love these too


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My beautiful LV mess today (before Carbon Pro spray). Happy Thursday all
> View attachment 5076701


What a beautiful mess!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> What a beautiful mess!


Thanks SM  It’s in perfect company with your gorgeous pic today!


----------



## Sarah03

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My beautiful LV mess today (before Carbon Pro spray). Happy Thursday all
> View attachment 5076701


Beautiful! I especially love your Alma!


----------



## 23adeline

Princess Since 1954 Capucines Mini is at work today


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful! I especially love your Alma!


Thanks babe! Happy you like it


----------



## bh4me

Headed out for a week day errand...


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My beautiful LV mess today (before Carbon Pro spray). Happy Thursday all
> View attachment 5076701



Love this beautiful mess V


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My beautiful LV mess today (before Carbon Pro spray). Happy Thursday all
> View attachment 5076701


Love your picture!  
I went to LV the other day and fell in love with the MPA in Empreinte black, but your picture is making me want colours!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Best monogram friend on an extremely rainy day!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My beautiful LV mess today (before Carbon Pro spray). Happy Thursday all
> View attachment 5076701


Love your collection! So many beautiful and very rare pieces!!! So much LV eye candy!!


----------



## Roxannek

Well my little “skittles” neon orange Alma has been traveling lately! We have been to Bellagio, Italy (Las Vegas), Venice, Italy (Venetian, Las Vegas), Paris, France (Paris, Las Vegas), Rome Greece? (Caesars Palace, Las Vegas) and now onto the beautiful island of Galveston,Texas, our second home. Having lots of fun with this little one and she sure turns headsHappy Mother’s Day weekend to all the mama’s out there.


----------



## M_Butterfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My beautiful LV mess today (before Carbon Pro spray). Happy Thursday all
> View attachment 5076701


Beautiful. QQ, do you spray the Epi with Carbon Pro as well?


----------



## EveyB

Roxannek said:


> Well my little “skittles” neon orange Alma has been traveling lately! We have been to Bellagio, Italy (Las Vegas), Venice, Italy (Venetian, Las Vegas), Paris, France (Paris, Las Vegas), Rome Greece? (Caesars Palace, Las Vegas) and now onto the beautiful island of Galveston,Texas, our second home. Having lots of fun with this little one and she sure turns headsHappy Mother’s Day weekend to all the mama’s out there.
> View attachment 5077201


Happy mother’s day weekend to you too! Happy to hear you’re having a wonderful time


----------



## missconvy

Headed to do some continuing education


----------



## chicklety

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSSSM . I really love this bandeau even though I am not a Gemini


Gasp! My mom is a Gemini with a twin brother - this is so perfect for her! This forum is so inspiring. Beautiful pic!


----------



## Iamminda

chicklety said:


> Gasp! My mom is a Gemini with a twin brother - this is so perfect for her! This forum is so inspiring. Beautiful pic!



Thanks  — think your Mom would love this bandeau.   If I remember correctly, you have a Marignan too?  Do you still use it much?


----------



## bbcerisette66

Roxannek said:


> Well my little “skittles” neon orange Alma has been traveling lately! We have been to Bellagio, Italy (Las Vegas), Venice, Italy (Venetian, Las Vegas), Paris, France (Paris, Las Vegas), Rome Greece? (Caesars Palace, Las Vegas) and now onto the beautiful island of Galveston,Texas, our second home. Having lots of fun with this little one and she sure turns headsHappy Mother’s Day weekend to all the mama’s out there.
> View attachment 5077201


Such a wonderful trip !!! Your Alma is gorgeous !!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Speedy 30


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> Well my little “skittles” neon orange Alma has been traveling lately! We have been to Bellagio, Italy (Las Vegas), Venice, Italy (Venetian, Las Vegas), Paris, France (Paris, Las Vegas), Rome Greece? (Caesars Palace, Las Vegas) and now onto the beautiful island of Galveston,Texas, our second home. Having lots of fun with this little one and she sure turns headsHappy Mother’s Day weekend to all the mama’s out there.
> View attachment 5077201


Love EVERYTHING about this picture!!!


----------



## chicklety

Iamminda said:


> Thanks  — think your Mom would love this bandeau.   If I remember correctly, you have a Marignan too?  Do you still use it much?


You have a *Brilliant* memory!! Yes! Mine is in black. Yes I do use it! Though I don't use anything as often as I would like to these days, of course. Thanks for yet another inspiration.  I absolutely love and will keep it always. Yours is so beautiful! Other than you, I have yet to see one out in the world. So, *we* are the twins that need to stick together!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Love this beautiful mess V


TY dear IM  Wishing you a beautiful Mother’s Day!


EveyB said:


> Love your picture!
> I went to LV the other day and fell in love with the MPA in Empreinte black, but your picture is making me want colours!


Lol thanks hun! Hope you’re enjoying your new Twist this weekend 


MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Love your collection! So many beautiful and very rare pieces!!! So much LV eye candy!!


Same to you, my pastel friend. You’re collection is total #goals 


M_Butterfly said:


> Beautiful. QQ, do you spray the Epi with Carbon Pro as well?


Thanks MB! Yes, I did for the first time lol. Turned out great! Completely invisible


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Wishing all the great moms in our community a LVoely Mother’s Day!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Alma after spray: looks invisible and well protected


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My beautiful LV mess today (before Carbon Pro spray). Happy Thursday all
> View attachment 5076701


You have a beautiful and colourful collection of many fun items!  I love everything!  Which handbag style do you find you use the most often?  I just have Speedies, but I’m thinking about branching out to a new style. I like the Alma a lot, but the Neverfull would be so practical on a daily basis.


----------



## bfly

My lemon skittle accompanied me for today’s errands.
Happy weekend everyone and Happy Mother’s Day to all of moms here.


----------



## Iamminda

Really love how beautiful this lemon () color is — such a perfect shade of yellow 



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Alma after spray: looks invisible and well protected
> View attachment 5077750






bfly said:


> My lemon skittle accompanied me for today’s errands.
> Happy weekend everyone and Happy Mother’s Day to all of moms here.
> 
> View attachment 5077786
> View attachment 5077787


----------



## bfly

Iamminda said:


> Really love how beautiful this lemon () color is — such a perfect shade of yellow



Thank you.


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Alma after spray: looks invisible and well protected
> View attachment 5077750


This lemon Alma is so pretty and always a ray of sunshine!


bfly said:


> My lemon skittle accompanied me for today’s errands.
> Happy weekend everyone and Happy Mother’s Day to all of moms here.
> 
> View attachment 5077786
> View attachment 5077787


I love this lemon yellow skittle! Looks gorgeous!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Alma after spray: looks invisible and well protected
> View attachment 5077750


Looks perfect! 
Now you can fully enjoy your lemon beauty!


----------



## EveyB

bfly said:


> My lemon skittle accompanied me for today’s errands.
> Happy weekend everyone and Happy Mother’s Day to all of moms here.
> 
> View attachment 5077786
> View attachment 5077787


Love it! It’s really like a ray of sunshine


----------



## 23adeline

Trio Messenger on Saturday evening after rain


----------



## l.ch.

23adeline said:


> Family photo of keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073249
> View attachment 5073248


Really beautiful small keepalls!


----------



## l.ch.

23adeline said:


> Ok, I must bring this new baby out today  as I promised my CS
> View attachment 5073763
> View attachment 5073762
> View attachment 5073764


Great look! Is it too much trouble to ask if you can fit your sunglasses in it?


----------



## bfly

EveyB said:


> Love it! It’s really like a ray of sunshine



Thank you dear.


----------



## bfly

Bumbles said:


> This lemon Alma is so pretty and always a ray of sunshine!
> 
> I love this lemon yellow skittle! Looks gorgeous!



Thank you @Bumbles.


----------



## ditzydi

Me and my Galet Alma BB riding shotgun to Dallas to drop off a retro monitor for my husband’s gameroom.  Then I have an appt at Hermès afterwards.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

bfly said:


> My lemon skittle accompanied me for today’s errands.
> Happy weekend everyone and Happy Mother’s Day to all of moms here.
> 
> View attachment 5077786
> View attachment 5077787


Super dope sneakers!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5078121


So pretty!   
Is this the largest pouch?


----------



## 23adeline

l.ch. said:


> Great look! Is it too much trouble to ask if you can fit your sunglasses in it?


No problem at all, can fit in sunglasses easily .


----------



## Tinuviel

Mcaldwell190 said:


> I am debating between mm and bb. I am only 5’1. What do you think?


 Vote bb

( i am 5’6)


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> So pretty!
> Is this the largest pouch?


Thank you! 
Yes it is.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Love your dainty dresses and bags, ladies  Perfect pics for spring and Mother’s Day weekend! @Sunshine mama @ditzydi


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

musiclover said:


> You have a beautiful and colourful collection of many fun items!  I love everything!  Which handbag style do you find you use the most often?  I just have Speedies, but I’m thinking about branching out to a new style. I like the Alma a lot, but the Neverfull would be so practical on a daily basis.


TY hun! They’re both really great. If you need more of a work bag, I’d lean towards NF (I love totes for easy access and carrying my MacBook), and if it’s an everyday crossbody you need (that’s very feminine and cute) then I’d go with Alma BB. I’d definitely add both to your wishlist 


Iamminda said:


> Really love how beautiful this lemon () color is — such a perfect shade of yellow


Lol thanks, IM. I hope your Mother’s Day celebration is sweet and very special! You deserve it, my fabulous friend 


Bumbles said:


> This lemon Alma is so pretty and always a ray of sunshine!
> 
> I love this lemon yellow skittle! Looks gorgeous!


TY Bumbles! So happy you love it. Sending lemonade LVoe to you this Mother’s Day weekend 


EveyB said:


> Looks perfect!
> Now you can fully enjoy your lemon beauty!


Thanks Evey! I’m addictive to Carbon Pro now and wish I’d found it sooner lol. Enjoy this special spring weekend


----------



## EveyB

The Samorga organiser arrived for my new Twist. Now I‘m ready


----------



## l.ch.

23adeline said:


> No problem at all, can fit in sunglasses easily .


Thanks!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5078121


Love the bag and your dress as well!    Now the summer can come!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

EveyB said:


> The Samorga organiser arrived for my new Twist. Now I‘m ready
> View attachment 5078259
> View attachment 5078260


Such a gorgeous bag and stunning SLGs! The Valentine’s key pouch matches the pink mono flowers on the strap so perfectly!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> The Samorga organiser arrived for my new Twist. Now I‘m ready
> View attachment 5078259
> View attachment 5078260


Your bag and wallet are beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love your dainty dresses and bags, ladies  Perfect pics for spring and Mother’s Day weekend! @Sunshine mama @ditzydi





MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Love the bag and your dress as well!    Now the summer can come!


Thank you ladies!
I guess my kimono covering my legs does look like a dress!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you ladies!
> I guess my kimono covering my legs does look like a dress!


Ooh a kimono on you sounds better! So feminine and fabulous, SM  


EveyB said:


> The Samorga organiser arrived for my new Twist. Now I‘m ready
> View attachment 5078259
> View attachment 5078260


Looks great! Enjoy your new Twist, Evey


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5078121


Such a beautiful picture! Your photos of this are really tempting me.


----------



## missconvy

ditzydi said:


> Me and my Galet Alma BB riding shotgun to Dallas to drop off a retro monitor for my husband’s gameroom.  Then I have an appt at Hermès afterwards.


I love everything about this post.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> Me and my Galet Alma BB riding shotgun to Dallas to drop off a retro monitor for my husband’s gameroom.  Then I have an appt at Hermès afterwards.


Your white summer dress and your galet BB look so beautiful! Hope you have a great time at H, and share with us!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Islandbreeze said:


> Such a beautiful picture! Your photos of this are really tempting me.


Thank you so much.
Hope to be twins!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Wow I thought I’d gotten colour transfer where the green LV is (pic before CB treatment). Whew, happy to report my beloved cosmetic pouch remains pristine


----------



## mrs.JC

Featuring my beautiful Babylone Chain BB on her first day out.  She accompanied hubby & I to get vaccinated and then on a lovely sunny date in celebration of our 11th anniversary.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mrs.JC said:


> Featuring my beautiful Babylone Chain BB on her first day out.  She accompanied hubby & I to get vaccinated and then on a lovely sunny date in celebration of our 11th anniversary.


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY hun! They’re both really great. If you need more of a work bag, I’d lean towards NF (I love totes for easy access and carrying my MacBook), and if it’s an everyday crossbody you need (that’s very feminine and cute) then I’d go with Alma BB. I’d definitely add both to your wishlist
> Lol thanks, IM. I hope your Mother’s Day celebration is sweet and very special! You deserve it, my fabulous friend
> TY Bumbles! So happy you love it. Sending lemonade LVoe to you this Mother’s Day weekend
> Thanks Evey! I’m addictive to Carbon Pro now and wish I’d found it sooner lol. Enjoy this special spring weekend


Thank you for your good advice, My!  Duly noted!  Now to decide which one I will buy first.


----------



## white houses

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Speedy 30



nothing better than the classic, and patina is amazing!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mother’s day dinner!


----------



## Bumbles

ditzydi said:


> Me and my Galet Alma BB riding shotgun to Dallas to drop off a retro monitor for my husband’s gameroom.  Then I have an appt at Hermès afterwards.


I love this galet alma bb. It’s a gorgeous colour! was such a shame I missed out


----------



## EveyB

mrs.JC said:


> Featuring my beautiful Babylone Chain BB on her first day out.  She accompanied hubby & I to get vaccinated and then on a lovely sunny date in celebration of our 11th anniversary.


The Babylone is stunning! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow I thought I’d gotten colour transfer where the green LV is (pic before CB treatment). Whew, happy to report my beloved cosmetic pouch remains pristine
> View attachment 5078412


Looks perfect! I love this line, the colours are so beautiful


----------



## bh4me

My Multi Pochette for the first time today  Never thought I’d be interested in getting an MPA but this blue one got me  I wore it with the PM strap and kept the round slg inside instead.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Almost summer here! Time for azur


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Mother’s Day!
	

		
			
		

		
	



All these kiddies came out to celebrate mother’s day 


Noe pouch is the best for running quick errands during the rainy days


----------



## Love_N_Lune

At Universal Citywalk with my bestie - a fellow LV lover. First time I take my Alma out in over a year.


----------



## missconvy

mrs.JC said:


> Featuring my beautiful Babylone Chain BB on her first day out.  She accompanied hubby & I to get vaccinated and then on a lovely sunny date in celebration of our 11th anniversary.


Congrats on your anniversary! Looks fun!


----------



## 19flowers

mrs.JC said:


> Featuring my beautiful Babylone Chain BB on her first day out.  She accompanied hubby & I to get vaccinated and then on a lovely sunny date in celebration of our 11th anniversary.



Happy Anniversary!   So glad you found your Babylone BB - I know you will enjoy this beautiful LV!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Today is Babylone BB


----------



## bitterpeach

Mixed and matched today. I don’t know if it works, but the strap sure is comfortable!


----------



## travelbliss

bh4me said:


> My Multi Pochette for the first time today  Never thought I’d be interested in getting an MPA but this blue one got me  I wore it with the PM strap and kept the round slg inside instead.
> 
> View attachment 5078852
> View attachment 5078853


I like this strap pairing...I don't like the hanging round coin purse swinging on me, so I use the D ring to hand my sunglasses off it.  I don't use the gold chain hanging off either.  Still trying to figure out which other straps can pair well with this Multi-PA.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

bh4me said:


> My Multi Pochette for the first time today  Never thought I’d be interested in getting an MPA but this blue one got me  I wore it with the PM strap and kept the round slg inside instead.
> 
> View attachment 5078852



I love this combo. I don't own a MP but likely would also not wear the coin slg on the strap either.


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5078121



Beautiful pouch paired with lovely dress.


----------



## bfly

mrs.JC said:


> Featuring my beautiful Babylone Chain BB on her first day out.  She accompanied hubby & I to get vaccinated and then on a lovely sunny date in celebration of our 11th anniversary.



Happy Anniversary.


----------



## bfly

Using my btp pouch to pick up lunch.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB.


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079192


Gorgeous!
I really admire your photo-taking skills


----------



## Alicja K

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Today is Babylone BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079023


Such a gorgeous bag   one of my dream bags list. Does it hold the shape? it looks sturdy enough.


----------



## white houses

The difference in the patina  going on a staycation!


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> Vintage Papillon dressed up.
> View attachment 5070106


The BTP charm goes well with everything, so pretty


----------



## 23adeline

Onthego pm and since 1854 bag charm today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink and yellow in the sunshine!!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow in the sunshine!!!
> View attachment 5079530


Beautiful pic !!!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

First time using my new LV crossbody strap on the PA in DA.


----------



## FunBagz

LV & CC for an afternoon of shopping...


----------



## Sarah03

PM!


----------



## bejewelDsweetheart

white houses said:


> The difference in the patina  going on a staycation!
> 
> View attachment 5079279



I love the look of the aged patina. I think I’m always partial to vintage bags because of it


----------



## m.g.s.c

So glad I returned this and got a new one. This one is perfect. Ahhh look at this cutie!!


----------



## white houses

bejewelDsweetheart said:


> I love the look of the aged patina. I think I’m always partial to vintage bags because of it



I so agree. The vintage bags just have a special touch!


----------



## white houses

My little toiletry babes at the hotel! Lighting is a little weird.


----------



## acquiredtaste

LV in drawing form. 

My son’s art class was studying Takashi Murakami, so obviously we had to throw some LV in there!


----------



## topglamchic

First time out and about with the Cannes!


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Metis, a bag that I hardly used.
	

		
			
		

		
	



2 beige colour bags


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow in the sunshine!!!
> View attachment 5079530


Beautiful as always, SSM   !


----------



## musiclover

Sarah03 said:


> PM!


Your PM is so elegant, Sarah.  And your wallet is such a pretty blue—makes me think of Tiffany!  A lovely combination!


----------



## musiclover

acquiredtaste said:


> LV in drawing form.
> 
> My son’s art class was studying Takashi Murakami, so obviously we had to throw some LV in there!


I love the detail and variety of colours in this beautiful drawing!


----------



## chocolateolive

Very bold “graffiti” design that a client requested on empreinte Montsouris! 

@houseofkkz


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow in the sunshine!!!
> View attachment 5079530


Sunshine Mama 
Such an incredibly beautiful and calming photo! Such pretty little cuties
I always enjoy your photos and creativity


----------



## Sibelle

Out with my Speedy to visit my mom on Sunday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

chocolateolive said:


> Very bold “graffiti” design that a client requested on empreinte Montsouris!
> 
> @houseofkkz


Very cool!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tried the BTP key charm.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful pic !!!


Thank you!


musiclover said:


> Beautiful as always, SSM   !


Thank you!


chloebagfreak said:


> Sunshine Mama
> Such an incredibly beautiful and calming photo! Such pretty little cuties
> I always enjoy your photos and creativity


Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Tried the BTP key charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081045


Looks great! I like how your beautiful flowers complement BTP’s colours


----------



## Sarah03

musiclover said:


> Your PM is so elegant, Sarah.  And your wallet is such a pretty blue—makes me think of Tiffany!  A lovely combination!


Thank you, ML! The Tiffany Blue is my sunglasses case for my new sunnies- good eye!!


----------



## musiclover

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you, ML! The Tiffany Blue is my sunglasses case for my new sunnies- good eye!!


Ooh...those are very pretty!


----------



## 23adeline

Since1854 matchy matchy today


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Since1854 matchy matchy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081339


Very beautiful! Your denim skirt underlines the beauty of the capucines perfectly


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Since1854 matchy matchy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081339


Love the whole look!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the whole look!!!





EveyB said:


> Very beautiful! Your denim skirt underlines the beauty of the capucines perfectly


Thanks my dear friends


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Looks great! I like how your beautiful flowers complement BTP’s colours


Thank you! It seems like(at least to me) the BTP charm goes with everything!


----------



## Sunshine mama

topglamchic said:


> First time out and about with the Cannes!


Congrats! So you decided to get the vanity style from LV! Great choice!!!


----------



## LV2

23adeline said:


> Since1854 matchy matchy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081339


You look lovely @23adeline  
Love your Since 1854 pieces


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Since1854 matchy matchy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081339



I just love the whole look here — very pretty


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> I just love the whole look here — very pretty





LV2 said:


> You look lovely @23adeline
> Love your Since 1854 pieces


Thanks my dear friends


----------



## bigverne28

Sunshine mama said:


> Tried the BTP key charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081045


Another lovely pic with this bag charm SM. I’m so glad I managed to snag one a couple of weeks ago. I haven’t seen it restock since, so very lucky.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bigverne28 said:


> Another lovely pic with this bag charm SM. I’m so glad I managed to snag one a couple of weeks ago. I haven’t seen it restock since, so very lucky.


Thank you! I'm glad you were able to snatch one up!


----------



## Sarah03

musiclover said:


> Ooh...those are very pretty!


Thank you! I don’t usually go for aviators because my face/head is small, but these fit a petite face very well


----------



## ColetteBlue

The gang all together for the first time in a longggg time!


----------



## Geddes

As it’s 20 years……


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Geddes said:


> As it’s 20 years……


Happy 20th Bday, miss Speedy! This is such a fun beauty to have


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Wednesday all  Beloved PS backpack was my shopping companion today


----------



## topglamchic

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! So you decided to get the vanity style from LV! Great choice!!!


Hi @Sunshine mama it took months of deliberation as you may remember some of my posts.  I'm glad I took my time.  Because of it's unusual shape, I think it really deserved the time and the deliberation to make the right choice.


----------



## Sunshine mama

topglamchic said:


> Hi @Sunshine mama it took months of deliberation as you may remember some of my posts.  I'm glad I took my time.  Because of it's unusual shape, I think it really deserved the time and the deliberation to make the right choice.


It's really pretty!


----------



## liyahbabyy

Took a late spring break trip to my hometown of San Diego. I visited the Birch Aquarium while I was there! Absolutely stunning place and views.


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Wednesday all  Beloved PS backpack was my shopping companion today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082042
> View attachment 5082054
> View attachment 5082055
> View attachment 5082053


Perfect find!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EveyB said:


> Perfect find!


Thanks babe  Can’t wait for your MPA reveal!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bucket hat in action today  Happy Thursday!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Bucket hat in action today  Happy Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082496


Ohhh I was waiting for this! 
Delicious!
Happy Thursday to you too


----------



## 23adeline

We have 2 days public holidays here, therefore no particular bag in action today  
My son and eldest daughter helped me to assemble this ‘temporary home’ for my bags, as my recent purchases caused overloading to my existing shelves and drawers


----------



## amajoh

Neo Noe making her maiden voyage to the office today with Miss Taigarama


----------



## FunBagz

First time out with my PF.


----------



## missconvy

23adeline said:


> We have 2 days public holidays here, therefore no particular bag in action today
> My son and eldest daughter helped me to assemble this ‘temporary home’ for my bags, as my recent purchases caused overloading to my existing shelves and drawers
> View attachment 5082654


Overloading shelves haha. I’ve always wanted to see your collection, this can’t be all, can it??


----------



## Ava758

amajoh said:


> Neo Noe making her maiden voyage to the office today with Miss Taigarama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082659




I want this bag so badly


----------



## 23adeline

missconvy said:


> Overloading shelves haha. I’ve always wanted to see your collection, this can’t be all, can it??


It‘s very hard for me to take out all my bags and take pics now , I think I have more than 100 LV bags 
When I move to my new house, I’ll have a glass display cabinet for my bags, by then it will be easy for me to take pics


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EveyB said:


> Ohhh I was waiting for this!
> Delicious!
> Happy Thursday to you too


Thanks Evey!  Hope you get to try this new Frappuccino soon


----------



## mariliz11

FunBagz said:


> First time out with my PF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082923
> View attachment 5082924


Love the bag and shoes combo!


----------



## 23adeline

Crafty Boite Chapeau in action today


----------



## BagLady14

My Noe BB in monogram, bought last summer.


----------



## l.ch.

23adeline said:


> Pochette Metis, a bag that I hardly used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080379
> 
> 2 beige colour bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080378


Beautiful bags!


----------



## l.ch.

method said:


> View attachment 5081627
> 
> The gang all together for the first time in a longggg time!


OMG is that the SEA? I miss it so much... so great with all the LVs!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Made it back to the car just as it started to rain yesterday, only a few drops on my trusty neverfull.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Woo hoo ~ 2nd try is the charm!!!  So happy to add this SLG staple to my life!
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
They’ve fixed the ‘gaping holes problem’ of key pouches made in the USA. I’m ecstatic this hunt is finally over lol. Shoutout to @Iamminda for sending me positive vibes - it really helped! Happy Friday guys


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Woo hoo ~ 2nd try is the charm!!!  So happy to add this SLG staple to my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083647
> View attachment 5083648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’ve fixed the ‘gaping holes problem’ of key pouches made in the USA. I’m ecstatic this hunt is finally over lol. Shoutout to @Iamminda for sending me positive vibes - it really helped! Happy Friday guys
> View attachment 5083649
> View attachment 5083650



Yippee — Such happy LV news on this Friday .  So glad you got a perfect one this time — the cles is such a great piece (I love my cles quadruplets).  Congrats and enjoy V .


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Crafty Boite Chapeau in action today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083427



I love how pretty your whole outfit looks — you are making me want a pair of pink jeans


----------



## HBfanatic

Carried this oldie but goodie today.


----------



## amajoh

Ava758 said:


> I want this bag so badly



I had my SA order it for me. Don’t give up hope, they’re still out there!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Yippee — Such happy LV news on this Friday .  So glad you got a perfect one this time — the cles is such a great piece (I love my cles quadruplets).  Congrats and enjoy V .


  !


----------



## cfrozal23

This was taken last Saturday at the Seattle LV store.  Where I was so lucky to snag a da key cles as well as the toiletry 26 I had been stalking for months!


----------



## ColetteBlue

l.ch. said:


> OMG is that the SEA? I miss it so much... so great with all the LVs!


Thank you! That was our view of the ocean off the coast of Northern CA.


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Added the B strap to the Nano. No need to cut the original strap.


----------



## 23adeline

BringMyBurberry said:


> Added the B strap to the Nano. No need to cut the original strap.


Did you tuck in the strap into the bag?


----------



## 23adeline

Mini Soft Trunk


----------



## 23adeline

Some of my blue colour bags


----------



## BringMyBurberry

23adeline said:


> Did you tuck in the strap into the bag?


I did. I do not mind crying it open.


----------



## BringMyBurberry

23adeline said:


> Mini Soft Trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084054
> View attachment 5084056


Living!!!!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

white houses said:


> The difference in the patina  going on a staycation!
> 
> View attachment 5079279


Lovely OOTD


----------



## BringMyBurberry

23adeline said:


> Princess Since 1954 Capucines Mini is at work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076773


I was here just saying "gotta step away from LV for a few weeks"... then I see this picture!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Good ole Clapton  backpack as a hand held ladylike bag.


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Some of my blue colour bags
> View attachment 5084057


Girl,  when are you inviting me over to play in your closet ??  

I need some strap alternatives for the blue BTP Multi-PA besides the useless gold chain...???  I ordered a chunky style chain in white from Etsy, but I'm afraid it may make it look like a knockoff....


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Wednesday all  Beloved PS backpack was my shopping companion today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082042
> View attachment 5082054
> View attachment 5082055
> View attachment 5082053



Great pop of color against the dark purse MB


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Bucket hat in action today  Happy Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082496



Love it


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Woo hoo ~ 2nd try is the charm!!!  So happy to add this SLG staple to my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083647
> View attachment 5083648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’ve fixed the ‘gaping holes problem’ of key pouches made in the USA. I’m ecstatic this hunt is finally over lol. Shoutout to @Iamminda for sending me positive vibes - it really helped! Happy Friday guys
> View attachment 5083649
> View attachment 5083650



Yayyy it looks perfect. Good scored MB.


----------



## bfly

Happy weekend all.


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Girl,  when are you inviting me over to play in your closet ??
> 
> I need some strap alternatives for the blue BTP Multi-PA besides the useless gold chain...???  I ordered a chunky style chain in white from Etsy, but I'm afraid it may make it look like a knockoff....


I will invite you when my new closet is ready 
Ok, now we talk about your chain you meant you do not want to use the gold chain and looking for an alternative chain to use the BTP MPA as short shoulder bag? Or you are looking for a chain to replace the gold chain as hanging decoration chain?


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> I will invite you when my new closet is ready
> Ok, now we talk about your chain you meant you do not want to use the gold chain and looking for an alternative chain to use the BTP MPA as short shoulder bag? Or you are looking for a chain to replace the gold chain as hanging decoration chain?


I need ideas to use the bag without the nylon strap it came with, and without the usual LV straps..... I saw this on Etsy, and it was cute, but it has no print on the other side :









						1 Pcs 16mm Gold Bag Chain With White Camellia Flowers Metal - Etsy
					

This Chains item by KYummy has 139 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from China. Listed on Jul 11, 2022




					www.etsy.com
				





I ordered # 3 in this link just for kicks to see if it would work.  Not too confident the links will hold up tho... 








						Acrylic High Quality Purse Chain Metal Shoulder Handbag - Etsy
					

This Chains item by NanaStore2018 has 2324 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from China. Listed on Oct 23, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> I need ideas to use the bag without the nylon strap it came with, and without the usual LV straps..... I saw this on Etsy, and it was cute, but it has no print on the other side :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Pcs 16mm Gold Bag Chain With White Camellia Flowers Metal - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Chains item by KYummy has 139 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from China. Listed on Jul 11, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered # 3 in this link just for kicks to see if it would work.  Not too confident the links will hold up tho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acrylic High Quality Purse Chain Metal Shoulder Handbag - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Chains item by NanaStore2018 has 2324 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from China. Listed on Oct 23, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


#3 matches the blue MPA the best among those 4, and the link should hold up well since we won’t be able to put too much things in the MPA. Don’t forget to show us after you received the chain .
I think Pearl + gold chain is nice too, but only as short strap


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> #3 matches the blue MPA the best among those 4, and the link should hold up well since we won’t be able to put too much things in the MPA. Don’t forget to show us after you received the chain .
> I think Pearl + gold chain is nice too, but only as short strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084425


Oh this is so cute !!  Thanks for your input .   I find the leather tabs on *ALL* the Multi-PAs are sooooooo unnecessary....like someone wouldn't know just by looking at this and ask, "what brand is that ?"


----------



## LVFloridagirl

23adeline said:


> Since1854 matchy matchy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081339


Love everything about this look!


----------



## 23adeline

LVFloridagirl said:


> Love everything about this look!


Thanks dear


----------



## balen.girl

Sunday Funday..


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clapton crossbody today.


----------



## GJ*

if you look closely you can see a couple of black bears in the background.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton crossbody today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085161


Love your beautiful park companion, SM! Happy Sunday   


GJ* said:


> if you look closely you can see a couple of black bears in the background.
> View attachment 5085342
> View attachment 5085344


Looks like your NF is having so much fun bear watching  They’re beautiful animals!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love your beautiful park companion, SM! Happy Sunday
> Looks like your NF is having so much fun bear watching  They’re beautiful animals!


Thank you MyBelongs! And happy Sunday to you too!


----------



## Bumbles

Bags_4_life said:


> Made it back to the car just as it started to rain yesterday, only a few drops on my trusty neverfull.
> 
> View attachment 5083574


I love your hot air balloon charm! It’s so pretty!!


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Sunday Funday..
> View attachment 5084832


This is gorgeous @balen.girl!   How have you been? Don’t see you much on here. Have you reached lv peace or onto other brands now? You’re very lucky to get this piece as it was super limited for us! Congrats!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks


bfly said:


> Happy weekend all.
> 
> View attachment 5084371


Thanks for your many compliments, hun  Love this Azur-Dior combo and happy Sunday to you!


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> This is gorgeous @balen.girl!   How have you been? Don’t see you much on here. Have you reached lv peace or onto other brands now? You’re very lucky to get this piece as it was super limited for us! Congrats!


Hi dear.. I am still thinking what to get for my birthday. Should I get another LV or other brand. So for now I am stalking on other brand at tpf. Looking for inspiration..


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Hi dear.. I am still thinking what to get for my birthday. Should I get another LV or other brand. So for now I am stalking on other brand at tpf. Looking for inspiration..


Nice! Keep us updated on what you end up getting!


----------



## 23adeline

Second dose vaccine done ,brought  Seal  keepall xs with me


----------



## Char6




----------



## snibor

Breaking out the archives today.  Vintage Looping.  You can’t kill this bag.


----------



## mird

white houses said:


> The difference in the patina  going on a staycation!
> 
> View attachment 5079279


Love both looks! Is your Neverfull MM or GM please?


----------



## Sunshine mama

I've fallen in love with this bag again. I've used it straight for 3 days so far.
Sitting pretty with a Kirigami pochette.


----------



## travelbliss

*My On The Beach  travel case is with me today,  laying out,  "on the beach"  !!! ⛱ 



*


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> I've fallen in love with this bag again. I've used it straight for 3 days so far.
> Sitting pretty with a Kirigami pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085972



It’s lovely bag.


----------



## bfly

travelbliss said:


> *My On The Beach  travel case is with me today, laying out, "on the beach" !!! ⛱
> View attachment 5085997
> View attachment 5085998
> View attachment 5086000
> *



Enjoy the beach


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> It’s lovely bag.


Thank you!


----------



## Loriad

Sunshine mama said:


> I've fallen in love with this bag again. I've used it straight for 3 days so far.
> Sitting pretty with a Kirigami pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086040


I wish I had half of your photography skills! And your beautiful collection of course!


----------



## llh914

Ran errands this weekend with my Empreinte Neverfull!


----------



## lili45

llh914 said:


> Ran errands this weekend with my Empreinte Neverfull!
> 
> View attachment 5086158


Gorge!


----------



## lili45

FunBagz said:


> First time out with my PF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082923
> View attachment 5082924


Terrific ensemble!


----------



## lili45

Sibelle said:


> Out with my Speedy to visit my mom on Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 5080853
> View attachment 5080854


Tres chic!


----------



## lili45

bitterpeach said:


> Mixed and matched today. I don’t know if it works, but the strap sure is comfortable!
> View attachment 5079047
> View attachment 5079048
> View attachment 5079049


Love it!


----------



## lili45

CharlyParis said:


> My last look with :
> 
> ✨ My Boulogne MM from 1993 ✓
> ✨ My lockit Epi Cassis PM
> 
> View attachment 5076131
> View attachment 5076132
> View attachment 5076133
> View attachment 5076134
> View attachment 5076135
> View attachment 5076136
> View attachment 5076137
> View attachment 5076138


Lovely outfits!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> I've fallen in love with this bag again. I've used it straight for 3 days so far.
> Sitting pretty with a Kirigami pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086040


What a lovely picture and lovely bag!


----------



## EveyB

travelbliss said:


> *My On The Beach  travel case is with me today,  laying out,  "on the beach"  !!! ⛱
> View attachment 5085997
> View attachment 5085998
> View attachment 5086000
> *


The colours are perfect! Happy to see you had a great day at the beach


----------



## whyohhjay

rarely take photos of myself but I’m too in love with the mini pochette from the by the pool collection!

chain used was from my pochette felicie


----------



## 23adeline

Using Coussin pm because I will go sundry shopping after work, need to use slightly bigger bag and also bag that can be used as crossbody later.


----------



## GJ*

i think the cosmetic bag is not the star of the picture


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> What a lovely picture and lovely bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> *My On The Beach  travel case is with me today,  laying out,  "on the beach"  !!! ⛱
> View attachment 5085997
> View attachment 5085998
> View attachment 5086000
> *


This is such a gorgeous item and such lovely beautiful weather!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Tuesday everyone. Just got my new panels for organizing LV pouches. They’re perfect!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Left to right: NF pouches, Trio Messenger, Double Zip Pochette, Party PS bracelet, MPA rose


----------



## thewave1969

GJ* said:


> i think the cosmetic bag is not the star of the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086466


OMG, they area amazing!!!! I can't tell if this is a large photo or some views in a national park? Anyway, just beautiful!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

This set is so amazing, I’m going to order another one for my CP collection


----------



## GJ*

thewave1969 said:


> OMG, they area amazing!!!! I can't tell if this is a large photo or some views in a national park? Anyway, just beautiful!


i am actually in a lodge at the wolf enclosure of a wildlife park.  the wolf pack lives half-wild there and it is very exciting to watch.


----------



## travelbliss

bfly said:


> Enjoy the beach


Thank you...i sure did !!


----------



## travelbliss

EveyB said:


> The colours are perfect! Happy to see you had a great day at the beach


Such a perfect name for this perfume and it's case... Thank you


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This set is so amazing, I’m going to order another one for my CP collection
> View attachment 5086768


Love how you organized these things !!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink again.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Vintage Papillon dressed up.
> View attachment 5070106


Oohh bag twin! Love how you dressed it up!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Vivienne kept me company for my drive-thru vaccine appt — she’s such a sweetie !  Have a great week everyone
> 
> View attachment 5073477


Love everything in this pic M!  I really need to take notes on tying bandeaus like that.  Looks great!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My beautiful LV mess today (before Carbon Pro spray). Happy Thursday all
> View attachment 5076701


Wow!


----------



## Islandbreeze

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This set is so amazing, I’m going to order another one for my CP collection
> View attachment 5086768


Love the organization! Pretty and useful!


----------



## elenachoe

Alma bb epi noir


----------



## sunnybrii

Iamminda said:


> Vivienne kept me company for my drive-thru vaccine appt — she’s such a sweetie !  Have a great week everyone
> 
> View attachment 5073477


Yes, she’s a cutie indeed & loving your pink Marignan, A!!!


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A fun Twist Tuesday for me  Hope everyone’s week is safe and fab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074112


She’s a beauty, MBL!!!


----------



## sunnybrii

My favorites this week!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Love everything in this pic M!  I really need to take notes on tying bandeaus like that.  Looks great!



Thank you A .  I am still learning how to tie them — the main reason why I haven’t bought more bandeaus .


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly S .  I love this phenomenal picture of your gorgeous pieces — thanks for sharing these beauties .



sunnybrii said:


> Yes, she’s a cutie indeed & loving your pink Marignan, A!!!





sunnybrii said:


> My favorites this week!!!
> View attachment 5087141


----------



## 23adeline

This small white Locky BB that I bought from Heathrow last year.....when can we travel again ?


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink again.
> View attachment 5087053


Cute


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This set is so amazing, I’m going to order another one for my CP collection
> View attachment 5086768


Love your collection of cosmetic pouches and how you organise everything!


----------



## hers4eva

*@Sunshine mama thats so **p**recious, **p**retty and a delicious dainty **p**ink * so sweet




Sunshine mama said:


> Pink again.
> View attachment 5087053


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> *@Sunshine mama thats so **p**recious, **p**retty and a delicious dainty **p**ink * so sweet


Thank you! It's really cute. It's my favorite bag right now.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Babylone Chain BB


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you LVoelies and a happy midweek to you  @travelbliss @Islandbreeze @sunnybrii @EveyB


----------



## Allthebagsmine

23adeline said:


> Happy Mother’s Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078908
> 
> All these kiddies came out to celebrate mother’s day
> View attachment 5078907
> 
> Noe pouch is the best for running quick errands during the rainy days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078913


Stocked up!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Allthebagsmine

ditzydi said:


> Me and my Galet Alma BB riding shotgun to Dallas to drop off a retro monitor for my husband’s gameroom.  Then I have an appt at Hermès afterwards.


Pretty color


----------



## scarlet555

23adeline said:


> This small white Locky BB that I bought from Heathrow last year.....when can we travel again ?
> View attachment 5087242
> View attachment 5087241


Girl, you’re killing it!  Love your outfits and Louis Vuitton’s !!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing this just now, Pochette Coussin Menthe . And also done arranging with CS to return and exchange to another better piece, this piece has creases in front that I don’t like .


----------



## 23adeline

This was taken last night , EPI Twist MM & EPI Locky BB
	

		
			
		

		
	



Today I’m using twist mm


----------



## bigverne28

23adeline said:


> Unboxing this just now, Pochette Coussin Menthe . And also done arranging with CS to return and exchange to another better piece, this piece has creases in front that I don’t like .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088203
> View attachment 5088204
> View attachment 5088206
> View attachment 5088205


Gorgeous! I love that the strap is multifunctional. I saw one person on YT remove the LV charm and used the short section of the strap as a bracelet. Unfortunately the nature of the leather it's inevitable creases will occur with use. I've seen a few YT reviews on the new Speedy 22 where buyers have received it with creases, some very noticeable, others just light. I'm wondering over the years how it will hold up.


----------



## 23adeline

bigverne28 said:


> Gorgeous! I love that the strap is multifunctional. I saw one person on YT remove the LV charm and used the short section of the strap as a bracelet. Unfortunately the nature of the leather it's inevitable creases will occur with use. I've seen a few YT reviews on the new Speedy 22 where buyers have received it with creases, some very noticeable, others just light. I'm wondering over the years how it will hold up.


I normally don’t put a lot of things in my bag and this Pochette is small, I think very unlikely my usage would  cause creases. I saw someone review her Coussin PM after one month and there are creases, I went back and checked mine, there isn‘t any creases . I think if we loaded the Coussin type of leather bag too heavily, creases will be formed due to the stretching and bending, this effect would be more obvious on speedy 22 since it is a bigger and wider bag . I hope my theory is correct 
Let‘s see the second piece that my CS send then only I decide to keep or to request for refund


----------



## balen.girl

After collecting her big brother..


----------



## ohfrankie

23adeline said:


> Unboxing this just now, Pochette Coussin Menthe . And also done arranging with CS to return and exchange to another better piece, this piece has creases in front that I don’t like .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088203
> View attachment 5088204
> View attachment 5088206
> View attachment 5088205


The colors are so cool! I'm so curious as to what the material feels like. From pictures alone, it looks like it would be soft and kind of squishy!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This set is so amazing, I’m going to order another one for my CP collection
> View attachment 5086768


Wow that’s so useful! Very nice indeed!    And you have one space missing for an extra piece to MB!


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> After collecting her big brother..
> View attachment 5088266


Congrats! You finally got it


----------



## Bumbles

sunnybrii said:


> My favorites this week!!!
> View attachment 5087141


Such a gorgeous pretty shot!    Do you use your pv more as a clutch or with a conversion kit?


----------



## jane

Matchy matchy


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Congrats! You finally got it


Thank you Bumbles. Will do reveal today.


----------



## Bumbles

jane said:


> Matchy matchy
> 
> View attachment 5088758


Gorgeous unicorn!


----------



## 23adeline

ohfrankie said:


> The colors are so cool! I'm so curious as to what the material feels like. From pictures alone, it looks like it would be soft and kind of squishy!


Yes, the leather is soft and squishy, and very light too,  same as the Coussin pm & mm bags


----------



## 23adeline

Avocado and Lemon


----------



## Aliluvlv

Playing with my comfy strap on the psm. The miss matched hardware doesn't bother me as much as I thought it might.  Maybe this one will actually get out of the house and run some errands with me this weekend.


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Avocado and Lemon
> View attachment 5088914


Gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5088901
> View attachment 5088905
> View attachment 5088906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with my comfy strap on the psm. The miss matched hardware doesn't bother me as much as I thought it might.  Maybe this one will actually get out of the house and run some errands with me this weekend.



I love this little cutie — what a perfect reverse mono piece with the black leather trim .  I see your lovely indigo Alma in the back there — think she needs to get out of the house too .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5088901
> View attachment 5088905
> View attachment 5088906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with my comfy strap on the psm. The miss matched hardware doesn't bother me as much as I thought it might.  Maybe this one will actually get out of the house and run some errands with me this weekend.


This combo looks adorable, Ali  Can’t wait to see more ‘in action’ and errand pics. I see your beautiful navy Alma peeking from behind too. What a cutie!


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing again , 3 items from my CA this time


----------



## merekat703

escale pouch as cross body


----------



## redjellybean

Decorated my PA today


----------



## Iamminda

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 5089089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> escale pouch as cross body



This looks so pretty especially with your outfit!


----------



## sunnybrii

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly S .  I love this phenomenal picture of your gorgeous pieces — thanks for sharing these beauties .


Thx so much for ur kind words, sweet A!! Have a great weekend!



Bumbles said:


> Such a gorgeous pretty shot!    Do you use your pv more as a clutch or with a conversion kit?


Thx dear @Bumbles!! I’d rather use it as a clutch, but worried about discoloration if I touch it with my hand-sanitizer smeared hands. So I’m temporarily using it with the TP26 insert(Tourdream from Amazon) & a Coach strap. The insert’s a bit too small for the PV, but just making do for now. Pls do let me know if u find an insert made just for the PV, that’ll be awesome! 
Have a beautiful weekend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coin card holder,  small BTP Kirigami pochette,  and BTP key charm today.


----------



## Bumbles

sunnybrii said:


> Thx so much for ur kind words, sweet A!! Have a great weekend!
> 
> 
> Thx dear @Bumbles!! I’d rather use it as a clutch, but worried about discoloration if I touch it with my hand-sanitizer smeared hands. So I’m temporarily using it with the TP26 insert(Tourdream from Amazon) & a Coach strap. The insert’s a bit too small for the PV, but just making do for now. Pls do let me know if u find an insert made just for the PV, that’ll be awesome!
> Have a beautiful weekend!


Thanks sunnybrii! I know samorga has a proper PV insert but it’s not a conversion kit. I’m tossing up between that and their tp26 conversion kit which I heard fits but I’m sure it’s a bit small too because the pv is slightly larger than the tp26. Will let you know when I find something good. Btw does yours have a datecode or chip? Mine has a chip.


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Coin card holder,  small BTP Kirigami pochette,  and BTP key charm today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089473


What a gorgeous shot SM! Simply stunning.    Even the clear Alma looking bag that are holding them is cute!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink again.
> View attachment 5087053


OMG I love it hun!  I’m so happy that you kept this stunning pink beauty!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

sunnybrii said:


> My favorites this week!!!
> View attachment 5087141


OH WOW!!! That looks so beautiful, like a pink (and multicolor) dream!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> What a gorgeous shot SM! Simply stunning.    Even the clear Alma looking bag that are holding them is cute!!!


 Thank you so much!


MarryMeLV_Now said:


> OMG I love it hun!  I’m so happy that you kept this stunning pink beauty!


Thank you!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

jane said:


> Matchy matchy
> 
> View attachment 5088758


She’s stunning!!! What a rare beauty!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

23adeline said:


> Unboxing again , 3 items from my CA this time
> View attachment 5089009
> View attachment 5089010
> View attachment 5089011
> View attachment 5089012


Congrats hun! What a beautiful haul!      All are so pretty! My personal favorite is the scala pouch


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Friday everyone! And a fun Victoria Day long weekend to my fellow Canadians 

I had the hardest time taking this pic, Rose Litchi cles and BTP colours kept washing each other out lol. Went with the more accurate cles colour here


----------



## travelbliss

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 5089089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> escale pouch as cross body


LVoe your Lilly look that goes so well with the Kirigami !!  (I'm a big Lilly wearer too...)


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday everyone! And a fun Victoria Day long weekend to my fellow Canadians
> 
> I had the hardest time taking this pic, Rose Litchi cles and BTP colours kept washing each other out lol. Went with the more accurate cles colour here
> View attachment 5089544



 Beautiful colors V — very pleasing to my eyes .


----------



## jane

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> She’s stunning!!! What a rare beauty!



Thank you! Every time I take her out of the dustbag I feel lucky all over again that I got one back in 2008. She's coming with me tomorrow to LV -- I think the SAs will be pleased to see her!


----------



## eena1230

Sunshine mama said:


> Coin card holder,  small BTP Kirigami pochette,  and BTP key charm today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089473


This is super cute @Sunshine mama


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday everyone! And a fun Victoria Day long weekend to my fellow Canadians
> 
> I had the hardest time taking this pic, Rose Litchi cles and BTP colours kept washing each other out lol. Went with the more accurate cles colour here
> View attachment 5089544


Sooo pretty dear @MyBelongs to Louis


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> I love this little cutie — what a perfect reverse mono piece with the black leather trim .  I see your lovely indigo Alma in the back there — think she needs to get out of the house too .


Thank you! Lol! Yes we all need to get out of this house! Happy weekend M!  


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This combo looks adorable, Ali  Can’t wait to see more ‘in action’ and errand pics. I see your beautiful navy Alma peeking from behind too. What a cutie!


 Thank you MBL!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday everyone! And a fun Victoria Day long weekend to my fellow Canadians
> 
> I had the hardest time taking this pic, Rose Litchi cles and BTP colours kept washing each other out lol. Went with the more accurate cles colour here
> View attachment 5089544


Gorgeous summer look!


----------



## FunBagz

First outing with my black Empreinte NF (turtle dove has been getting all the love). 



They don’t call it a Neverfull for nothing...


----------



## Aliluvlv

Cause really, who wouldn't want to curl up next to a Louis?  Happy Friday!


----------



## missconvy

Bumbles said:


> Thanks sunnybrii! I know samorga has a proper PV insert but it’s not a conversion kit. I’m tossing up between that and their tp26 conversion kit which I heard fits but I’m sure it’s a bit small too because the pv is slightly larger than the tp26. Will let you know when I find something good. Btw does yours have a datecode or chip? Mine has a chip.


I bet they could make you a pv with conversion


----------



## llaga22

The Ellipse PM has been my bag of the week. Happy Friday!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> Wow that’s so useful! Very nice indeed!   And you have one space missing for an extra piece to MB!


Haha thanks hun. We think alike, I was wondering what compact purse could fit in that empty spot   
Have a great weekend, B!


Sunshine mama said:


> Coin card holder,  small BTP Kirigami pochette,  and BTP key charm today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089473


Wow this jelly Alma is just fabulous!!! I’m always amazed by your LV eye candy and unique fashion finds, SM. Thank you for sharing them with us 


Iamminda said:


> Beautiful colors V — very pleasing to my eyes .


TY my Trio twin  I remember your sweet compliments of my RL cles every time I use it and it always makes me smile.
Happy weekend, my friend!


eena1230 said:


> Sooo pretty dear @MyBelongs to Louis


Thanks dear E! Happy end of week to you 


Aliluvlv said:


> Gorgeous summer look!


TY dear Ali and a happy weekend to you! Love your kitty showing off her favourite spot, right beside Louis ~ that’s one smart cat lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5088901
> View attachment 5088905
> View attachment 5088906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with my comfy strap on the psm. The miss matched hardware doesn't bother me as much as I thought it might.  Maybe this one will actually get out of the house and run some errands with me this weekend.


It's so cute! How is it not matching???


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday everyone! And a fun Victoria Day long weekend to my fellow Canadians
> 
> I had the hardest time taking this pic, Rose Litchi cles and BTP colours kept washing each other out lol. Went with the more accurate cles colour here
> View attachment 5089544


They're amazing together!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> It's so cute! How is it not matching???


Thank you!  The strap has silver clasps while the psm has brass hardware. It's so comfortable though I've convinced myself it's a non issue


----------



## 23adeline

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Congrats hun! What a beautiful haul!      All are so pretty! My personal favorite is the scala pouch


Thanks hun


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5089628
> 
> Cause really, who wouldn't want to curl up next to a Louis?  Happy Friday!


What a sweet duo - Love it!         Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

FunBagz said:


> First outing with my black Empreinte NF (turtle dove has been getting all the love).
> View attachment 5089625
> View attachment 5089626
> 
> They don’t call it a Neverfull for nothing...
> View attachment 5089629


Loving the whole outfit!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Trying to use the BTP cuties as much as I can during warmer months.


----------



## travelbliss

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying to use the BTP cuties as much as I can during warmer months.
> View attachment 5090089



I absolutely LVoe how u turned this into a bag....


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

travelbliss said:


> I absolutely LVoe how u turned this into a bag....


Agreed, TB! @Sunshine mama is great with her accessories turned to bags and vice versa


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy hot Saturday, LV friends (we’re feeling July temps here in Canada). Another request from the clubhouse today: DZP with MPA strap


----------



## SpeedyJC

MC Trouville out for lunch


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying to use the BTP cuties as much as I can during warmer months.
> View attachment 5090089



So pretty SSSSSM . For fear of copying you again , I really _need_ this in my life (even though I am not a small bag person).


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy hot Saturday, LV friends (we’re feeling July temps here in Canada). Another request from the clubhouse today: DZP with MPA strap
> View attachment 5090162
> View attachment 5090163



These are great combos V .  How can one not like cutie Vivienne huh?  .


----------



## Georgee girl

Clapton - lunch with the hubs!


----------



## llogie

Anniversary dinner outing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty SSSSSM . For fear of copying you again , I really _need_ this in my life (even though I am not a small bag person).


Thank you! I would love to be twinning with you IM!! And I know exactly what you mean about needing something we see here!    
BTW, it's amazing what this kirigami pochette could hold!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Georgee girl said:


> Clapton - lunch with the hubs!


Beautiful!!! Bag twins!


----------



## fyn72

Lunch in the city with Georges bb


----------



## gagabag

Sunday morning means running errands with this little one…


----------



## Georgee girl

Sunshine mama said:


> Coin card holder,  small BTP Kirigami pochette,  and BTP key charm today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089473


Wow!  What is the name of that Alma bb? Very unique!!


----------



## bfly

Happy weekend everyone. Went to the mall today with my lemon


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> These are great combos V . How can one not like cutie Vivienne huh? .


TY my friend! Agreed, Vivienne is such a fabulous mascot for us to have. Can’t go wrong (like your gorgeous Vivienne bandeau) 


bfly said:


> Happy weekend everyone. Went to the mall today with my lemon
> 
> View attachment 5090582
> View attachment 5090583
> View attachment 5090584


Looking good, BF! Love this pop of yellow on your black and white outfit


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY my friend! Agreed, Vivienne is such a fabulous mascot for us to have. Can’t go wrong (like your gorgeous Vivienne bandeau)
> Looking good, BF! Love this pop of yellow on your black and white outfit



Thank you MB. Wish you have a good weekend.


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy hot Saturday, LV friends (we’re feeling July temps here in Canada). Another request from the clubhouse today: DZP with MPA strap
> View attachment 5090162
> View attachment 5090163


Love this, especially the version with the cute kitty! 
Happy Weekend!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy hot Saturday, LV friends (we’re feeling July temps here in Canada). Another request from the clubhouse today: DZP with MPA strap
> View attachment 5090162
> View attachment 5090163


Love this, especially the version with the cute kitty! 



Sunshine mama said:


> Trying to use the BTP cuties as much as I can during warmer months.
> View attachment 5090089


So beautiful


----------



## EveyB

bfly said:


> Happy weekend everyone. Went to the mall today with my lemon
> 
> View attachment 5090582
> View attachment 5090583
> View attachment 5090584


Your lemon Alma looks so good on you! Happy Weekend


----------



## 23adeline

Today is Sunday, we have a small EPI gathering . Senior citizen EPI speedy is hibernating somewhere high up in the cave, so we were unable to send her the invitation


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Sunshine mama said:


> Coin card holder,  small BTP Kirigami pochette,  and BTP key charm today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089473



Where did you find this little number???


----------



## Sunshine mama

More BTP action!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Love_N_Lune said:


> Where did you find this little number???


My daughter got it for me for Mother's day.


----------



## bigverne28

Sunshine mama said:


> More BTP action!
> View attachment 5090886


Another lovely pic SM. This bag charm seems to go with everything. So glad I’m managed to get one .


----------



## jane

Went to Gucci yesterday and picked up a beautiful scarf.


----------



## bfly

EveyB said:


> Your lemon Alma looks so good on you! Happy Weekend



Thank you @EveyB.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> More BTP action!
> View attachment 5090896



So pretty SSSSM .  Your B-T-P items are just so B-T-Ful


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks @EveyB! Happy Sunday to you


----------



## lemondln

23adeline said:


> Today is Sunday, we have a small EPI gathering . Senior citizen EPI speedy is hibernating somewhere high up in the cave, so we were unable to send her the invitation
> View attachment 5090874


Beautiful Epi collection. Love epi leather!


----------



## lalaLita

bitterpeach said:


> Mixed and matched today. I don’t know if it works, but the strap sure is comfortable!
> View attachment 5079047
> View attachment 5079048
> View attachment 5079049


Do you absolutely love it in the empreinte? I really like the change up. It totally changes the vibe


----------



## Iamminda

Today .  (I didn’t like the quick picture I took in the car so I took this one when I got home )


----------



## lalaLita

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Best monogram friend on an extremely rainy day!
> View attachment 5077188


I have to ask as I have been looking for a new shoulder strap for mine. I love this look. What strap is this?


----------



## bitterpeach

lalaLita said:


> Do you absolutely love it in the empreinte? I really like the change up. It totally changes the vibe


I’m happy I got it in empreinte! I do think it dresses up the bag and of course having the green strap can make it feel more casual, too.


----------



## lalaLita

bitterpeach said:


> I’m happy I got it in empreinte! I do think it dresses up the bag and of course having the green strap can make it feel more casual, too.


The green strap makes this look so good. Love it.


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Today .  (I didn’t like the quick picture I took in the car so I took this one when I got home )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091252


 and it’s absolutely beautiful, love your Twist and the flowers.


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> and it’s absolutely beautiful, love your Twist and the flowers.



Thanks kindly, EveyB


----------



## 23adeline

Scala pouch is going out for the first time today. Anyone spot the minor alteration that I’ve done to my Scala?


----------



## sunnybrii

Bumbles said:


> Thanks sunnybrii! I know samorga has a proper PV insert but it’s not a conversion kit. I’m tossing up between that and their tp26 conversion kit which I heard fits but I’m sure it’s a bit small too because the pv is slightly larger than the tp26. Will let you know when I find something good. Btw does yours have a datecode or chip? Mine has a chip.


Thx for letting me know @Bumbles, but how I wish the Samorga organizer came with D-rings attached for bag straps. If I don’t find another option, then I might just get that orgainzer & add D-rings to it...let’s see. And yes mine has a date code.



MarryMeLV_Now said:


> OH WOW!!! That looks so beautiful, like a pink (and multicolor) dream!!!


Thx so much, lovely! Have a great week ahead.


----------



## sunnybrii

Iamminda said:


> Today .  (I didn’t like the quick picture I took in the car so I took this one when I got home )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091252


Such a pretty picture, A & that twist is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Iamminda

sunnybrii said:


> Such a pretty picture, A & that twist is absolutely stunning!!!



Big thanks S .  Your beautiful pictures inspire me to look for better backgrounds for my pictures .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty SSSSM .  Your B-T-P items are just so B-T-Ful


Thank you and your pun is truly pun- tastic!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Today .  (I didn’t like the quick picture I took in the car so I took this one when I got home )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091252


I'm glad you did cuz it's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm glad you did cuz it's absolutely gorgeous!



Thanks so much SSSSM


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Scala pouch is going out for the first time today. Anyone spot the minor alteration that I’ve done to my Scala?
> View attachment 5091399
> View attachment 5091400
> View attachment 5091402
> View attachment 5091401


Beautiful!  I love the Coussin chain (wish they sell it separately ).  Did you add a D ring or something so that you can attach the leather strap to the sides?  It looks great like that.


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink again.
> View attachment 5087053


I go missing for  week and return to find your gorgeous new pink luscious bag!  Congrats!


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Vivienne kept me company for my drive-thru vaccine appt — she’s such a sweetie !  Have a great week everyone
> 
> View attachment 5073477


Gorgeous!!!  Your bag, Vivienne on your bandeau and watch! And best of all your vax!! Yay for looking fab while being safe!


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!  I love the Coussin chain (wish they sell it separately ).  Did you add a D ring or something so that you can attach the leather strap to the sides?  It looks great like that.


Yes!  I vote for separate selling too!  I saw the necklace in that chain is $2K plus and not available. Even the bag charm I think is $800 but not long enough for a bag handle.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> I go missing for  week and return to find your gorgeous new pink luscious bag!  Congrats!


Thank you!
Don't go missing again, or else there might be another new bag! I can't do that right now.


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> Don't go missing again, or else there might be another new bag! I can't do that right now.


Well Sunshine - they had your number with this lovely collection, and it keeps rolling on!  You really have bought some beauties this season!  I’ll check in more often, promise


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!  I love the Coussin chain (wish they sell it separately ).  Did you add a D ring or something so that you can attach the leather strap to the sides?  It looks great like that.


Yes, you have sharp eyes 
I don’t like the position of the original D rings for shoulder strap attachment, so I made a bag liner with D rings at 2 sides and attached the shoulder strap like how I do on toiletry 26 .  I only attached the Coussin chain on the original D rings


----------



## 23adeline

DrTr said:


> Yes!  I vote for separate selling too!  I saw the necklace in that chain is $2K plus and not available. Even the bag charm I think is $800 but not long enough for a bag handle.


Wow $2k+ for the chain only ! 
I’m glad that I have both the gold colour chain from Rendezvous and silver colour chain from Coussin pm


----------



## Sunshine mama

These cuties today.


----------



## lalaLita

Today’s grab and go.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

I haven’t used this beauty for a while, so had to take her out yesterday!


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Your bag, Vivienne on your bandeau and watch! And best of all your vax!! Yay for looking fab while being safe!



Thanks kindly T .  Vaxxed and still no place to go


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> These cuties today.
> View attachment 5091571



Absolutely dreamy!  Your beautiful pictures make me love pink and yellow even more


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Absolutely dreamy!  Your beautiful pictures make me love pink and yellow even more


Thank you IM! I'm glad you are loving the pink and yellow cuties!!!


----------



## Sibelle

Short trip with my Alma BB yesterday.


----------



## Rachelkelter

jane said:


> Went to Gucci yesterday and picked up a beautiful scarf.
> 
> View attachment 5090919


I have that exact scarf! Good choice


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Today .  (I didn’t like the quick picture I took in the car so I took this one when I got home )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091252


Wow! Truly gorgeous M! I must have missed when you got this beauty but wow is she amazing!


----------



## 23adeline

New Wave MP Brume with a matching colour mask


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! Truly gorgeous M! I must have missed when you got this beauty but wow is she amazing!



Thanks so much A .  Guess you need to pop into TPF more often…..please .


----------



## Louisianna

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> I haven’t used this beauty for a while, so had to take her out yesterday!
> View attachment 5091750


I love LV's classics...


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Louisianna said:


> I love LV's classics...


Thank you so much!   Me too!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Galliera PM


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Recent LV & yumminess pics. Happy Tuesday all


----------



## Love_N_Lune

jane said:


> Went to Gucci yesterday and picked up a beautiful scarf.
> 
> View attachment 5090919


Yaaassss!!! Love the snack print on the scarf.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

23adeline said:


> Today is Sunday, we have a small EPI gathering . Senior citizen EPI speedy is hibernating somewhere high up in the cave, so we were unable to send her the invitation
> View attachment 5090874


This was a hilarious storyline.


----------



## mariliz11

Damier family out in the sunshine


----------



## Love_N_Lune

mariliz11 said:


> Damier family out in the sunshine
> View attachment 5092376



I was wondering if others attached their key pouch to the PA.


----------



## mariliz11

Love_N_Lune said:


> I was wondering if others attached their key pouch to the PA.


Tbh I haven't seen it elsewhere but it crossed my mind today for a change


----------



## fancyfloragurl

Safety first in the car


----------



## littleblackbag

CharlyParis said:


> My last look with :
> 
> ✨ My Boulogne MM from 1993 ✓
> ✨ My lockit Epi Cassis PM
> 
> View attachment 5076131
> View attachment 5076132
> View attachment 5076133
> View attachment 5076134
> View attachment 5076135
> View attachment 5076136
> View attachment 5076137
> View attachment 5076138


Love the Lockit!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fancyfloragurl said:


> Safety first in the car


Love it!!!


----------



## l.ch.

FunBagz said:


> First outing with my black Empreinte NF (turtle dove has been getting all the love).
> View attachment 5089625
> View attachment 5089626
> 
> They don’t call it a Neverfull for nothing...
> View attachment 5089629


Very elegant bag! I also like your outfit with the Valentino Birkenstocks!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Saleya PM with vintage Jean Patou pocket square


----------



## 23adeline

BTP Tiny Backpack and smallest kirigami pouch on the New Wave MP strap, I think they look good together 
	

		
			
		

		
	





At a kitchen cabinet showroom


----------



## Louisianna

23adeline said:


> BTP Tiny Backpack and smallest kirigami pouch on the New Wave MP strap, I think they look good together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093293
> View attachment 5093292
> View attachment 5093291
> 
> At a kitchen cabinet showroom


Love it!  Perfect


----------



## jackpack

not feeling myself today but i am feeling this clutch


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Today .  (I didn’t like the quick picture I took in the car so I took this one when I got home )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091252


Stunning   
Wow I can’t believe I missed the appearance of this Silver Siren! An absolutely gorgeous shot, my stylish friend!!! You did such a good job finding then adding this bag to your collection IM


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Stunning
> Wow I can’t believe I missed the appearance of this Silver Siren! An absolutely gorgeous shot, my stylish friend!!! You did such a good job finding then adding this bag to your collection IM



Thanks so much V .  I have you to thank for inspiring me to get this version of the bag with a chain and removable strap  — yours is super gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jackpack said:


> not feeling myself today but i am feeling this clutch


Gorgeous!


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing the first LV towel of my life. I’m using it as a blanket in my new dressing room 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Queen Capucines is posing in front of WC beach  towel


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> BTP Tiny Backpack and smallest kirigami pouch on the New Wave MP strap, I think they look good together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093293
> View attachment 5093292
> View attachment 5093291
> 
> At a kitchen cabinet showroom


Yes they look very good together. You know I love that adorable tiny bag ! And I love when you wear it !!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Galliera PM


----------



## Sunshine mama

These pink and yellow cuties today.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> These pink and yellow cuties today.
> View attachment 5094218



So freakin pretty SSSSM .  This picture makes me feel like I am in BTP heaven . I swear LV should pay you for all your enticing BTP pictures


----------



## brnicutie

Sunshine mama said:


> These pink and yellow cuties today.
> View attachment 5094218


I love this. It's so pretty. Is that a conversion kit that you used on the pouch? How are you liking it? I'm afraid of pushing that pin through the tight space.


----------



## Sunshine mama

brnicutie said:


> I love this. It's so pretty. Is that a conversion kit that you used on the pouch? How are you liking it? I'm afraid of pushing that pin through the tight space.


Thank you and yes. I had no issue with pushing it through.  I love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So freakin pretty SSSSM .  This picture makes me feel like I am in BTP heaven . I swear LV should pay you for all your enticing BTP pictures


Thank you IM! 
Hope LV is listening!  I would LVOE extra$$$ for more LV bags so I could create more pics to entice more tPFers!


----------



## brnicutie

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you and yes. I had no issue with pushing it through.  I love it!


Can you please post the link to the conversion kit? I would love to try this. Thanks.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> These pink and yellow cuties today.
> View attachment 5094218


Agree with @Iamminda ~ this is pure BTP heaven, SM! So much gorgeousness in one pic


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My girly pop of colours today:


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My girly pop of colours today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094623


This yellow looks especially pretty with a touch of pink!
And thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My girly pop of colours today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094623



So pretty — lemon perfection


----------



## UpTime

My boy @ the office


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY my beautiful friends  Wishing you both a great Friday and weekend! 





Sunshine mama said:


> This yellow looks especially pretty with a touch of pink!
> And thank you!





Iamminda said:


> So pretty — lemon perfection


----------



## Moxisox

Wasn’t sure at first if I’d like the khaki MPA strap with DA, but it worked well today


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Yes they look very good together. You know I love that adorable tiny bag ! And I love when you wear it !!!


Oh thank you 
I love to see you wearing it too especially crossbody with original strap, the length is so perfect on you  But you hardly post here though


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy BB LVxLOL on MPA khaki strap 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 This was taken last night with Capucines


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> These pink and yellow cuties today.
> View attachment 5094218


Beautiful picture! The mini bag/bag charm


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My girly pop of colours today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094623


Lemon perfection


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Oh thank you
> I love to see you wearing it too especially crossbody with original strap, the length is so perfect on you  But you hardly post here though


Thank you ! I will post a pic soon. I m waiting for a very sunny day. The weather was not very  good so far in France.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Moxisox said:


> Wasn’t sure at first if I’d like the khaki MPA strap with DA, but it worked well today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094822


Looks very good together!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Waiting in the car.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My girly pop of colours today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094623



Never get tired looking at our lemon MB.
Nice shot.


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> These pink and yellow cuties today.
> View attachment 5094218



Bright and happiness that’s how I feel looking at this pic.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> Bright and happiness that’s how I feel looking at this pic.


Thank you. I think that's why I love these  items.


----------



## bfly

Moxisox said:


> Wasn’t sure at first if I’d like the khaki MPA strap with DA, but it worked well today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094822



It’s missing the MP


----------



## bfly

Happy Memorial Day for all of you in US, another long weekend to enjoy.
Happy weekend to all of you.


----------



## Fierymo

The goat leather of the Suhali collection is amazing.  At lunch with my Le Confident .


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> Happy Memorial Day for all of you in US, another long weekend to enjoy.
> Happy weekend to all of you.
> 
> View attachment 5095388
> View attachment 5095389


I love it!!!


----------



## Bumbles

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> I haven’t used this beauty for a while, so had to take her out yesterday!
> View attachment 5091750


Still stunning as always! Which one is your fav? Mono or btp pink?


----------



## Cams

My little twist today


----------



## 23adeline

Alma BB that just passed one year old . Not easy to capture a good pic as the surface is very reflective


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Waiting in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095366


Bag & charm twins


----------



## fyn72

Just picked up my Pink Empreinte  Cosmetic case, finally after 6 weeks! Had to come  from overseas


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Just picked up my Pink Empreinte  Cosmetic case, finally after 6 weeks! Had to come  from overseas
> 
> View attachment 5095817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095820


Congrats!!! So pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Bag & charm twins


Honored!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Speedy 30


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Picking up my early birthday present to myself from the store with my pochette Métis!


----------



## Hotsauna

Visiting a friend. NF is sitting pretty with sister PA.


----------



## mariliz11

Eva pochette with my Métis strap for lunch today


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks dear @EveyB 
@bfly ~ I love your pic of the cute Gucci sneakers with LV 
Happy weekend to you both!



fyn72 said:


> Just picked up my Pink Empreinte  Cosmetic case, finally after 6 weeks! Had to come  from overseas
> 
> View attachment 5095817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095820


Congrats Fyn! So happy you found these beautiful BTP items 



MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Picking up my early birthday present to myself from the store with my pochette Métis!
> 
> View attachment 5096174


Happy early Birthday, babe! You have such excellent taste in both handbags and tech  (fellow Apple lover here lol). I hope your BDay celebrations this year are safe and absolutely fabulous!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks dear @EveyB
> @bfly ~ I love your pic of the cute Gucci sneakers with LV
> Happy weekend to you both!
> 
> 
> Congrats Fyn! So happy you found these beautiful BTP items
> 
> 
> Happy early Birthday, babe! You have such excellent taste in both handbags and tech  (fellow Apple lover here lol). I hope your BDay celebrations this year are safe and absolutely fabulous!


Thank you so much hun for your kind words!!     Hehe, it’s always nice to meet a fellow apple lover!!  Tbh my current iMac is 10 years old and still going strong , but I decided this year it’s time to update the hardware, especially when seeing the new fabulous iMac colors!  For my birthday later on, I might also have 1-2 small orange boxes from my favorite brand to open


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> For my birthday later on, I might also have 1-2 small orange boxes from my favorite brand to open


Nice - I can’t wait to see what you get!


----------



## Iamminda

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Picking up my early birthday present to myself from the store with my pochette Métis!
> 
> View attachment 5096174



Happy Early Birthday .  LV and Apple are the best IMO


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Iamminda said:


> Happy Early Birthday .  LV and Apple are the best IMO


Thank you so much hun!


----------



## Hotsauna

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Picking up my early birthday present to myself from the store with my pochette Métis!
> 
> View attachment 5096174



Happy early cake day @MarryMeLV_Now


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Hotsauna said:


> Happy early cake day @MarryMeLV_Now


Thank you very much my dear!!


----------



## bfly

mariliz11 said:


> Eva pochette with my Métis strap for lunch today
> View attachment 5096230



This pic reminding me to start using my eva again. I’ve been neglecting her.


----------



## Iamminda

Stuck in Memorial Day traffic with nothing to do but take pictures of my bag .  Happy Weekend


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Stuck in Memorial Day traffic with nothing to do but take pictures of my bag .  Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096483


Looks like time well spent to me  
Happy Memorial Day weekend, IM. I love how your cute Vivienne complements your macaroons and beautiful LV bag!


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Stuck in Memorial Day traffic with nothing to do but take pictures of my bag .  Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096483


Happy Memorial Day!  Love your cute Laudaree charm and little Vivienne on your watch!  That’s really fun


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Looks like time well spent to me
> Happy Memorial Day weekend, IM. I love how your cute Vivienne complements your macaroons and beautiful LV bag!






musiclover said:


> Happy Memorial Day!  Love your cute Laudaree charm and little Vivienne on your watch!  That’s really fun



Thanks so much, my LVoelies .  I was so busy taking pictures that it made our 2 1/2 hour drive by quickly .


----------



## 23adeline

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Picking up my early birthday present to myself from the store with my pochette Métis!
> 
> View attachment 5096174


Happy birthday Hun! 
I’m sure there are more birthday presents coming


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My girly pop of colours today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094623


So beautiful!  I gave this laduree charm to my mom a few years ago and really really wish I'd ordered one for myself too. Of course then I'd need the lemon drop Alma to go with it.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Stuck in Memorial Day traffic with nothing to do but take pictures of my bag .  Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096483


Beautiful!  That's my kind of travel fun too! Hope you have a great weekend M!


----------



## EveyB

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Picking up my early birthday present to myself from the store with my pochette Métis!
> 
> View attachment 5096174


Happy early Birthday! 
Fellow Apple lover here 
Can’t wait for the unboxing of the orange boxes


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful!  That's my kind of travel fun too! Hope you have a great weekend M!



Thanks so much A .  You have a great long weekend too


----------



## fyn72

Sunday morning coffee after a walk around a car parts market I got dragged along too haha


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Sunday !
It is a stay at home Sunday for me 
I took out my 2 oldies W Tote to check, their glazing melted slightly even after I sent back to LV for reglazing few years ago , but I’m keeping them because I like them so much 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Group photo of bags that I used recently 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My ‘Felicie Strap & Go’


----------



## mariliz11

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Picking up my early birthday present to myself from the store with my pochette Métis!
> 
> View attachment 5096174


Happy birthday! Enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

23adeline said:


> Happy birthday Hun!
> I’m sure there are more birthday presents coming


Thank you so much hun!!   Yes, there will be 1-2 orange boxes to open as well! I’ll post when they arrive!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

EveyB said:


> Happy early Birthday!
> Fellow Apple lover here
> Can’t wait for the unboxing of the orange boxes


Thank you so much my fellow Apple lover!!  I will do the unboxing in the June purchases thread!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

mariliz11 said:


> Happy birthday! Enjoy your goodies!!


Thank so very much hun!   I still have a couple of days to wait for my orange boxes, but couldn’t wait and already opened my yesterday’s goodie (that one goes to team blue and not pink as usual )


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Happy Sunday !
> It is a stay at home Sunday for me
> I took out my 2 oldies W Tote to check, their glazing melted slightly even after I sent back to LV for reglazing few years ago , but I’m keeping them because I like them so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096862
> 
> 
> Group photo of bags that I used recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096861
> 
> My ‘Felicie Strap & Go’
> View attachment 5096863


Happy Sunday! 
Love your selfmade Felicie Strap & Go   
What does melting glazing look like? My new Twist has a sticky space of 1 cm length at the glazing. Does that mean it is melting already?


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Alma bb at the Hard Rock in Miami


----------



## Sunshine mama

Love_N_Lune said:


> Alma bb at the Hard Rock in Miami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096912


Fiercely beautiful!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Sunshine mama said:


> Fiercely beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Love_N_Lune said:


> Thanks!


Love it!!! That's me most of the time!!! Don't let my moniker fool you!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Iamminda said:


> Stuck in Memorial Day traffic with nothing to do but take pictures of my bag .  Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096483


Beautiful bag and so cute Ladurée bag charm !


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My girly pop of colours today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094623


Your Alma is gorgeous in that colour. I love your Ladurée bag charm too. It is always cute with LV bag.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Today for the Mother’s Day my pink bb.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Babylone BB


----------



## Iamminda

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful bag and so cute Ladurée bag charm !



Thanks kindly .  I love your pretty NeoNoe — I am still hoping to add a RBallerine bag at some point (or a RPoudre bag).


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> View attachment 5096973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today for the Mother’s Day my pink bb.


I really love this pink/ bright red combo! 
And such beautiful picture. 
How do you like using this bag in epi leather?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Babylone BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097071


Love this bag!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love this punk/ bright red combo!
> And such beautiful picture.
> How do you like using this bag in epi leather?
> [/QUOTE
> I love it so much.  I use it in the summer for 2 years.  it is small but it fits  a lot and it is so cute.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love this punk/ bright red combo!
> And such beautiful picture.
> How do you like using this bag in epi leather?


I love it so much. I use it in the summer for 2 years. it is small but it fits a lot and it is so cute.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> So beautiful!  I gave this laduree charm to my mom a few years ago and really really wish I'd ordered one for myself too. Of course then I'd need the lemon drop Alma to go with it.


Haha that never ending handbag carousel  TY Ali and I hope you can find one for yourself once the world returns to normal!

Happy memorial day weekend to you, my Alma friend  


bbcerisette66 said:


> Your Alma is gorgeous in that colour. I love your Ladurée bag charm too. It is always cute with LV bag.


TY   Cheers to your Epi beauty as well, BB! Such a beautiful bag and setting


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Haha that never ending handbag carousel  TY Ali and I hope you can find one for yourself once the world returns to normal!
> 
> Happy memorial day weekend to you, my Alma friend
> 
> TY  Cheers to your Epi beauty as well, BB! Such a beautiful bag and setting
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> MyBelongs to Louis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha that never ending handbag carousel  TY Ali and I hope you can find one for yourself once the world returns to normal!
> 
> Happy memorial day weekend to you, my Alma friend
> 
> TY   Cheers to your Epi beauty as well, BB! Such a beautiful bag and setting
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Mybelongs
Click to expand...


----------



## HeartMyMJs

It’s been a minute!  Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Purse Chakra

I got this bag for my mom last year and had it shipped directly to her. This month, I got to see my mom for the first time since the pandemic became part of our daily lives, and I therefore got to see this bag in person for the first time too. I was happy to borrow it for a day. Just gorgeous in person. The microfiber interior feels lovely, and I like that she's a Neverfull but can fly under the radar quite a bit.


----------



## 23adeline

EveyB said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Love your selfmade Felicie Strap & Go
> What does melting glazing look like? My new Twist has a sticky space of 1 cm length at the glazing. Does that mean it is melting already?


Normally the glazing started to become sticky then deformed, and even peel off. Do you know what year was your Twist made? If it was between 2013 to 2016/2017 then high chance that glazing is melting .
I attached a few pics below, those pictures were taken before I returned the bag or sent bag for repair


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Normally the glazing started to become sticky then deformed, and even peel off. Do you know what year was your Twist made? If it was between 2013 to 2016/2017 then high chance that glazing is melting .
> I attached a few pics below, those pictures were taken before I returned the bag or sent bag for repair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097372
> View attachment 5097373
> View attachment 5097374


Thank you for the pictures. This really does not look good. Mine was made in 2021. I will keep an eye on the sticky spot. It did not come off with a damp cloth.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

23adeline said:


> Normally the glazing started to become sticky then deformed, and even peel off. Do you know what year was your Twist made? If it was between 2013 to 2016/2017 then high chance that glazing is melting .
> I attached a few pics below, those pictures were taken before I returned the bag or sent bag for repair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097372
> View attachment 5097373
> View attachment 5097374



my twist from end 2018 has this problem too and it has been repaired.


----------



## balen.girl

Pick up my husband with my new Keepall XS..


----------



## 23adeline

Firstfullsteps said:


> my twist from end 2018 has this problem too and it has been repaired.


That means they had used the problematic leather edge material for such a long period of time  
No wonder my other 2 City Steamer MM glazing looks like going to melt


----------



## 23adeline

EveyB said:


> Thank you for the pictures. This really does not look good. Mine was made in 2021. I will keep an eye on the sticky spot. It did not come off with a damp cloth.


Then it should be safe


----------



## 23adeline

Last unboxing of May.
Marelle and my exchange Pochette Coussin


----------



## 23adeline

While unboxing the 2 bags, I also received this antique gold colour chain that I bought for the Wave bag


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Last unboxing of May.
> Marelle and my exchange Pochette Coussin
> 
> View attachment 5097532
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097533
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097534


Gorgeous!   
Please post modshots of the Marelle


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy monogram Monday, feat. the black and beautiful Eclipse


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy monogram Monday, feat. the black and beautiful Eclipse
> View attachment 5097585


Such a beautiful family photo!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a beautiful family photo!!!


TY Sunrise Mama   Happy end of May!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY Sunrise Mama   Happy end of May!


Thank you! Or shall I say happy June eve!


----------



## TC1

Summertime Speedy.. I love this bag!


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy monogram Monday, feat. the black and beautiful Eclipse
> View attachment 5097585



Love all blacks


----------



## bfly

Last day of May. Ready to welcome June tomorrow.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy monogram Monday, feat. the black and beautiful Eclipse
> View attachment 5097585



Beautiful Black Monogram  — really love it!  Wish they would make women’s bags in it!


----------



## FunBagz

Beers in Boulder with my NF. First trip in way too long, but the NF has passed the “travel” test so far.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Happy 1st June everyone! We made it to the half year mark.
Out to work with my new DE victorine studded wallet. Couldn’t resist those flowers.. reminds me a lot of Sakura and Japan


----------



## Purselover86

Cluny at the water! I scratched it this day though


----------



## Purselover86

Firstfullsteps said:


> Happy 1st June everyone! We made it to the half year mark.
> Out to work with my new DE victorine studded wallet. Couldn’t resist those flowers.. reminds me a lot of Sakura and Japan


Beautiful!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you and happy Memorial day Monday to you! 
@Iamminda > My fave Trio twin 
@bfly  Love your LVs in action!


----------



## 23adeline

EveyB said:


> Gorgeous!
> Please post modshots of the Marelle


More mod shots for you 
I attached the short chain and circle LV pendant of Pochette Coussin as charm and also as strap extender 
	

		
			
		

		
	





This leather ring is fixed/stitched at this position , so if I put the shoulder strap to the maximum length, it would look funny that the ring is away from end of strap


----------



## Islandbreeze

Firstfullsteps said:


> Happy 1st June everyone! We made it to the half year mark.
> Out to work with my new DE victorine studded wallet. Couldn’t resist those flowers.. reminds me a lot of Sakura and Japan


Ooh I like this! Very pretty!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

The slim crossbody’s in my life  Love these pouches for daily life and travel!


----------



## pinklambies

23adeline said:


> While unboxing the 2 bags, I also received this antique gold colour chain that I bought for the Wave bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097537



@23adeline - this looks so good! May I ask where you bought the gold chain? If you can provide me with a link, that would be great!! And can you please show us the long gold chain worn as crossbody?


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> More mod shots for you
> I attached the short chain and circle LV pendant of Pochette Coussin as charm and also as strap extender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098016
> View attachment 5098017
> View attachment 5098018
> 
> This leather ring is fixed/stitched at this position , so if I put the shoulder strap to the maximum length, it would look funny that the ring is away from end of strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098028
> View attachment 5098029


Thank you! 
The Marelle looks so good on you! Also hand carry looks very good.


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> The slim crossbody’s in my life  Love these pouches for daily life and travel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098059
> View attachment 5098060


Love all three!  
I agree, the shape is super comfortable for everyday use.


----------



## Purselover86

Cattyyellow said:


> Cluny bb in Epi today. One of my most used bags.
> 
> View attachment 4864300


Do you find it scratches easily?


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> The slim crossbody’s in my life  Love these pouches for daily life and travel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098059
> View attachment 5098060




Pretty  — these pouches are slim but mighty


----------



## Venessa84

Brunchin’ with a twist


----------



## 23adeline

pinklambies said:


> @23adeline - this looks so good! May I ask where you bought the gold chain? If you can provide me with a link, that would be great!! And can you please show us the long gold chain worn as crossbody?


I bought it from our local online platform called Lazada. 
I‘ll show you the crossbody next time as I do not use that New Wave bag today


----------



## AndreaM99

Memorial weekend...


----------



## AndreaM99




----------



## Mapoon

fyn72 said:


> Just picked up my Pink Empreinte  Cosmetic case, finally after 6 weeks! Had to come  from overseas
> 
> View attachment 5095817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095820


Very nice and pretty dear! It was always avail at our stores but you didn’t get it then? Better late then never? Glad they sourced it from overseas for you! I also got a small item to be sourced from overseas as we didn’t get the allocation...


----------



## Mapoon

Belated post of my bag and card holder (Mother’s day gift) last Sat when I went down for a nice day trip to the Goldie and to meet my new LV SA as I haven’t visited a store since my previous SA left over 4-6 weeks ago.. I didn’t get anything (yet) have a order waiting to be fulfilled from overseas as we didn’t get allocation which was wierd...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Firstfullsteps said:


> Happy 1st June everyone! We made it to the half year mark.
> Out to work with my new DE victorine studded wallet. Couldn’t resist those flowers.. reminds me a lot of Sakura and Japan


I don't need a wallet, but after seeing your wallet, I think I want one.
It's so cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> The slim crossbody’s in my life  Love these pouches for daily life and travel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098059
> View attachment 5098060


You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Brunchin’ with a twist
> 
> View attachment 5098079
> View attachment 5098080



Beautiful bag!
Beautiful pancakes!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> More mod shots for you
> I attached the short chain and circle LV pendant of Pochette Coussin as charm and also as strap extender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098016
> View attachment 5098017
> View attachment 5098018
> 
> This leather ring is fixed/stitched at this position , so if I put the shoulder strap to the maximum length, it would look funny that the ring is away from end of strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098028
> View attachment 5098029


I love your dress!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purselover86 said:


> Cluny at the water! I scratched it this day though


Oh I love this black on black! So elegant!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY my friends 
@EveyB  @Iamminda  @Sunshine mama  ~ I’m happy you like these compact bags and hope your long weekend was lovely. Happy June 1st!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Speedy 30


----------



## asianbebydoll

I scored this Limited edition Stephen bag in monogram on Fashionphile for $645. The only issues were staining on the vachetta.  We all know vachetta needs to be babied a bit. I could not pass this up. Instead of sending to LV to replace the vachetta I decided to upcycle it. _I dyed the vachetta... not painted it (i've seen where some people paint the vachetta and i did not want to risk the paint flaking off)... massive difference_. It was super easy. The vachetta absorbed the dye so well!! Minimal effort on my part!

All i did was get some Fiebings leather dye and seal from Hobby Lobby.  I dyed vachetta with a tiny paint brush. Cost me less than $20. A little bit of painters tape, patience, dye and a little paint brush my bag has a new lease on life.

_Might I add my Stephen bag looks like a world tour version!! _ Totally worry free and weather proof.

This goes to show you that any lv bag has a second chance even though the vachetta shows imperfections. There were only so many of these bags made. I am truly grateful for fashionphile and the amazing deal!!! That tortoise strap and the pleats just get me!!! I love the girly touches on this bag. I use the strap on my other speedy b bags to include the world tour one as well. It does give a little extra to them.  I am pretty in love with this one. I am a sucker for limited edition pieces from LV.    check out the before shots and after shots! The very last pic is where the stain was... now you can't even tell.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

asianbebydoll said:


> I scored this Limited edition Stephen bag in monogram on Fashionphile for $645. The only issues were staining on the vachetta.  We all know vachetta needs to be babied a bit. I could not pass this up. Instead of sending to LV to replace the vachetta I decided to upcycle it. All i did was get some Fiebings leather dye and seal and dyed vachetta. Less than $20. A little bit of painters tape, patience, dye and a little paint brush my bag has a new lease on life.  _Might I add my Stephen bag looks like a world tour version!! _ Totally worry free and weather proof. This goes to show you that any lv bag has a second chance even though the vachetta shows imperfections. There were only so many of these bags made. I am truly grateful for fashionphile and the amazing deal!!! That tortoise strap and the pleats just get me!!! I love the girly touches on this bag. I use the strap on my other speedy b bags to include the world tour one as well. It does give a little extra to them.  I am pretty in love with this one. I am a sucker for limited edition pieces from LV.    check out the before shots and after shots!
> 
> View attachment 5098317
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098318
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098319
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098329
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098330
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098331
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098333
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098334


OMG    This looks amazing!!


----------



## asianbebydoll

Jeepgurl76 said:


> OMG    This looks amazing!!


Thank you very much!!!  I lovvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvve it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

asianbebydoll said:


> I scored this Limited edition Stephen bag in monogram on Fashionphile for $645. The only issues were staining on the vachetta.  We all know vachetta needs to be babied a bit. I could not pass this up. Instead of sending to LV to replace the vachetta I decided to upcycle it. _I dyed the vachetta... not painted it (i've seen where some people paint the vachetta and i did not want to risk the paint flaking off)... massive difference_. It was super easy. The vachetta absorbed the dye so well!! Minimal effort on my part!
> 
> All i did was get some Fiebings leather dye and seal from Hobby Lobby.  I dyed vachetta with a tiny paint brush. Cost me less than $20. A little bit of painters tape, patience, dye and a little paint brush my bag has a new lease on life.
> 
> _Might I add my Stephen bag looks like a world tour version!! _ Totally worry free and weather proof.
> 
> This goes to show you that any lv bag has a second chance even though the vachetta shows imperfections. There were only so many of these bags made. I am truly grateful for fashionphile and the amazing deal!!! That tortoise strap and the pleats just get me!!! I love the girly touches on this bag. I use the strap on my other speedy b bags to include the world tour one as well. It does give a little extra to them.  I am pretty in love with this one. I am a sucker for limited edition pieces from LV.    check out the before shots and after shots! The very last pic is where the stain was... now you can't even tell.
> 
> View attachment 5098317
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098318
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098319
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098329
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098330
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098331
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098333
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098366


This looks like a totally different bag! It's so elegant!
What sealer did you use?


----------



## asianbebydoll

Sunshine mama said:


> This looks like a totally different bag! It's so elegant!
> What sealer did you use?


Thank you!  I used the fiebings leather sheen
i used that sparingly and dried 24 hours between each coat. I did 2 coats only. If you do too much it will be super shiny (unless that is what you want)  Too many coats leave a milky finish. I applied with a cloth. thin coats. a little goes a long way! Dries clear. 
Weatherproof. The best! 






						Fiebing's Leather Sheen | Hobby Lobby | 327288
					

Get Fiebing's Leather Sheen online or find other Tools & Finishes products from HobbyLobby.com




					www.hobbylobby.com
				










						Amazon.com: Fiebing's Leather Dye 4oz Black - alcohol based penetrating & permanent leather dye: Sports & Outdoors
					

Amazon.com: Fiebing's Leather Dye 4oz Black - alcohol based penetrating & permanent leather dye: Sports & Outdoors



					www.amazon.com
				




the dye will come with a dabber... but I didn't like how big it was... I just went to dollar tree and got some kids paint brushes. Used the smallest one.


----------



## Sunshine mama

asianbebydoll said:


> Thank you!  I used the fiebings leather sheen
> i used that sparingly and dried 24 hours between each coat. I did 2 coats only. If you do too much it will be super shiny (unless that is what you want)  Too many coats like leave a milky finish. I applied with a cloth. thin coats. a little goes a long way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiebing's Leather Sheen | Hobby Lobby | 327288
> 
> 
> Get Fiebing's Leather Sheen online or find other Tools & Finishes products from HobbyLobby.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hobbylobby.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Fiebing's Leather Dye 4oz Black - alcohol based penetrating & permanent leather dye: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Fiebing's Leather Dye 4oz Black - alcohol based penetrating & permanent leather dye: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dye will come with a dabber... but I didnt like how big it was... I just went to dollar tree and got some kids paint brushes. Used the smallest one.


Thank you!!!


----------



## asianbebydoll

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!!!


You're welcome!!


----------



## LuxMommy

Feeling so summery with this trio


----------



## Roxannek

asianbebydoll said:


> I scored this Limited edition Stephen bag in monogram on Fashionphile for $645. The only issues were staining on the vachetta.  We all know vachetta needs to be babied a bit. I could not pass this up. Instead of sending to LV to replace the vachetta I decided to upcycle it. _I dyed the vachetta... not painted it (i've seen where some people paint the vachetta and i did not want to risk the paint flaking off)... massive difference_. It was super easy. The vachetta absorbed the dye so well!! Minimal effort on my part!
> 
> All i did was get some Fiebings leather dye and seal from Hobby Lobby.  I dyed vachetta with a tiny paint brush. Cost me less than $20. A little bit of painters tape, patience, dye and a little paint brush my bag has a new lease on life.
> 
> _Might I add my Stephen bag looks like a world tour version!! _ Totally worry free and weather proof.
> 
> This goes to show you that any lv bag has a second chance even though the vachetta shows imperfections. There were only so many of these bags made. I am truly grateful for fashionphile and the amazing deal!!! That tortoise strap and the pleats just get me!!! I love the girly touches on this bag. I use the strap on my other speedy b bags to include the world tour one as well. It does give a little extra to them.  I am pretty in love with this one. I am a sucker for limited edition pieces from LV.    check out the before shots and after shots! The very last pic is where the stain was... now you can't even tell.
> 
> View attachment 5098317
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098318
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098319
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098329
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098330
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098331
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098333
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098366


WOW! Beautiful!!


----------



## skyqueen

asianbebydoll said:


> I scored this Limited edition Stephen bag in monogram on Fashionphile for $645. The only issues were staining on the vachetta.  We all know vachetta needs to be babied a bit. I could not pass this up. Instead of sending to LV to replace the vachetta I decided to upcycle it. _I dyed the vachetta... not painted it (i've seen where some people paint the vachetta and i did not want to risk the paint flaking off)... massive difference_. It was super easy. The vachetta absorbed the dye so well!! Minimal effort on my part!
> 
> All i did was get some Fiebings leather dye and seal from Hobby Lobby.  I dyed vachetta with a tiny paint brush. Cost me less than $20. A little bit of painters tape, patience, dye and a little paint brush my bag has a new lease on life.
> 
> _Might I add my Stephen bag looks like a world tour version!! _ Totally worry free and weather proof.
> 
> This goes to show you that any lv bag has a second chance even though the vachetta shows imperfections. There were only so many of these bags made. I am truly grateful for fashionphile and the amazing deal!!! That tortoise strap and the pleats just get me!!! I love the girly touches on this bag. I use the strap on my other speedy b bags to include the world tour one as well. It does give a little extra to them.  I am pretty in love with this one. I am a sucker for limited edition pieces from LV.    check out the before shots and after shots! The very last pic is where the stain was... now you can't even tell.
> 
> View attachment 5098317
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098318
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098319
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098329
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098330
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098331
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098333
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098366


Fantastic...so clever!


----------



## asianbebydoll

Roxannek said:


> WOW! Beautiful!!


Thank you tons.


----------



## asianbebydoll

skyqueen said:


> Fantastic...so clever!


Thank you thank you... I appreciate it.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Firstfullsteps said:


> Happy 1st June everyone! We made it to the half year mark.
> Out to work with my new DE victorine studded wallet. Couldn’t resist those flowers.. reminds me a lot of Sakura and Japan


Wow! That looks fabulous! Congrats on the new DE beauty! She goes so well with rose empreinte leather …


----------



## redjellybean

asianbebydoll said:


> I scored this Limited edition Stephen bag in monogram on Fashionphile for $645. The only issues were staining on the vachetta.  We all know vachetta needs to be babied a bit. I could not pass this up. Instead of sending to LV to replace the vachetta I decided to upcycle it. _I dyed the vachetta... not painted it (i've seen where some people paint the vachetta and i did not want to risk the paint flaking off)... massive difference_. It was super easy. The vachetta absorbed the dye so well!! Minimal effort on my part!
> 
> All i did was get some Fiebings leather dye and seal from Hobby Lobby.  I dyed vachetta with a tiny paint brush. Cost me less than $20. A little bit of painters tape, patience, dye and a little paint brush my bag has a new lease on life.
> 
> _Might I add my Stephen bag looks like a world tour version!! _ Totally worry free and weather proof.
> 
> This goes to show you that any lv bag has a second chance even though the vachetta shows imperfections. There were only so many of these bags made. I am truly grateful for fashionphile and the amazing deal!!! That tortoise strap and the pleats just get me!!! I love the girly touches on this bag. I use the strap on my other speedy b bags to include the world tour one as well. It does give a little extra to them.  I am pretty in love with this one. I am a sucker for limited edition pieces from LV.    check out the before shots and after shots! The very last pic is where the stain was... now you can't even tell.
> 
> View attachment 5098317
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098318
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098319
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098329
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098330
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098331
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098333
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098366


You are creative


----------



## Islandbreeze

asianbebydoll said:


> I scored this Limited edition Stephen bag in monogram on Fashionphile for $645. The only issues were staining on the vachetta.  We all know vachetta needs to be babied a bit. I could not pass this up. Instead of sending to LV to replace the vachetta I decided to upcycle it. _I dyed the vachetta... not painted it (i've seen where some people paint the vachetta and i did not want to risk the paint flaking off)... massive difference_. It was super easy. The vachetta absorbed the dye so well!! Minimal effort on my part!
> 
> All i did was get some Fiebings leather dye and seal from Hobby Lobby.  I dyed vachetta with a tiny paint brush. Cost me less than $20. A little bit of painters tape, patience, dye and a little paint brush my bag has a new lease on life.
> 
> _Might I add my Stephen bag looks like a world tour version!! _ Totally worry free and weather proof.
> 
> This goes to show you that any lv bag has a second chance even though the vachetta shows imperfections. There were only so many of these bags made. I am truly grateful for fashionphile and the amazing deal!!! That tortoise strap and the pleats just get me!!! I love the girly touches on this bag. I use the strap on my other speedy b bags to include the world tour one as well. It does give a little extra to them.  I am pretty in love with this one. I am a sucker for limited edition pieces from LV.    check out the before shots and after shots! The very last pic is where the stain was... now you can't even tell.
> 
> View attachment 5098317
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098318
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098319
> 
> Wow! Fantastic job!
> View attachment 5098328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098329
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098330
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098331
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098333
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098366


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't need a wallet, but after seeing your wallet, I think I want one.
> It's so cute.


that's exactly what I told myself, oops! It's really pretty, show us if or when you buy it


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't need a wallet, but after seeing your wallet, I think I want one.
> It's so cute.


Same!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> The slim crossbody’s in my life  Love these pouches for daily life and travel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098059
> View attachment 5098060


These are fantastic!    Love that adorable Burberry too (I've actually been missing Burberry lately)! Does it fit as much as a pochette or the double zip?


----------



## cheidel

asianbebydoll said:


> I scored this Limited edition Stephen bag in monogram on Fashionphile for $645. The only issues were staining on the vachetta.  We all know vachetta needs to be babied a bit. I could not pass this up. Instead of sending to LV to replace the vachetta I decided to upcycle it. _I dyed the vachetta... not painted it (i've seen where some people paint the vachetta and i did not want to risk the paint flaking off)... massive difference_. It was super easy. The vachetta absorbed the dye so well!! Minimal effort on my part!
> 
> All i did was get some Fiebings leather dye and seal from Hobby Lobby.  I dyed vachetta with a tiny paint brush. Cost me less than $20. A little bit of painters tape, patience, dye and a little paint brush my bag has a new lease on life.
> 
> _Might I add my Stephen bag looks like a world tour version!! _ Totally worry free and weather proof.
> 
> This goes to show you that any lv bag has a second chance even though the vachetta shows imperfections. There were only so many of these bags made. I am truly grateful for fashionphile and the amazing deal!!! That tortoise strap and the pleats just get me!!! I love the girly touches on this bag. I use the strap on my other speedy b bags to include the world tour one as well. It does give a little extra to them.  I am pretty in love with this one. I am a sucker for limited edition pieces from LV.    check out the before shots and after shots! The very last pic is where the stain was... now you can't even tell.
> 
> View attachment 5098317
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098318
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098319
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098329
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098330
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098331
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098333
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098366


Gorgeous, and such a lovely bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## fyn72

Mapoon said:


> Very nice and pretty dear! It was always avail at our stores but you didn’t get it then? Better late then never? Glad they sourced it from overseas for you! I also got a small item to be sourced from overseas as we didn’t get the allocation...


I had to use a part of a credit from a return and couldn't find anything so got my sa to order that not expecting it to take that long..


----------



## 23adeline

pinklambies said:


> @23adeline - this looks so good! May I ask where you bought the gold chain? If you can provide me with a link, that would be great!! And can you please show us the long gold chain worn as crossbody?


Here is pic of the chain worn as crossbody


----------



## HavPlenty

asianbebydoll said:


> I scored this Limited edition Stephen bag in monogram on Fashionphile for $645. The only issues were staining on the vachetta.  We all know vachetta needs to be babied a bit. I could not pass this up. Instead of sending to LV to replace the vachetta I decided to upcycle it. _I dyed the vachetta... not painted it (i've seen where some people paint the vachetta and i did not want to risk the paint flaking off)... massive difference_. It was super easy. The vachetta absorbed the dye so well!! Minimal effort on my part!
> 
> All i did was get some Fiebings leather dye and seal from Hobby Lobby.  I dyed vachetta with a tiny paint brush. Cost me less than $20. A little bit of painters tape, patience, dye and a little paint brush my bag has a new lease on life.
> 
> _Might I add my Stephen bag looks like a world tour version!! _ Totally worry free and weather proof.
> 
> This goes to show you that any lv bag has a second chance even though the vachetta shows imperfections. There were only so many of these bags made. I am truly grateful for fashionphile and the amazing deal!!! That tortoise strap and the pleats just get me!!! I love the girly touches on this bag. I use the strap on my other speedy b bags to include the world tour one as well. It does give a little extra to them.  I am pretty in love with this one. I am a sucker for limited edition pieces from LV.    check out the before shots and after shots! The very last pic is where the stain was... now you can't even tell.
> 
> View attachment 5098317
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098318
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098319
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098329
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098330
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098331
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098333
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098366


This looks outstanding!


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Coussin first day at work


----------



## LuxMommy

My buddies for today ☀️.


----------



## pinklambies

23adeline said:


> Here is pic of the chain worn as crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098903



@23adeline  Thank you for showing me  It looks so good on you!!! Definitely in love with this bag...


----------



## carrie bagshaw

23adeline said:


> Pochette Coussin first day at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098909
> View attachment 5098910



 Très chic! I wasn’t a fan of this bag til I saw how it works with the yellow - so fresh, light and summery. The bandeau is fabulous too.


----------



## NeLVoe

Some summer vibes with Watercolor Speedy 35 bathing in the sunlight


----------



## asianbebydoll

HavPlenty said:


> This looks outstanding!


thank you!! I adore it so much more now that its worry free!


----------



## asianbebydoll

redjellybean said:


> You are creative


Thank you !


----------



## asianbebydoll

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, and such a lovely bag!  Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> These are fantastic!    Love that adorable Burberry too (I've actually been missing Burberry lately)! Does it fit as much as a pochette or the double zip?


Thanks Ali  Agreed, sometimes I miss rocking Burberry checks too (this one’s Haymarket check) and it’s fun to switch between your accessories/brands.

The LV double zip fits more with its built in cardholder. These pouches cover everyday basics if you don’t overstuff them: iPhone, key holder, sunglasses, earphones, lip gloss and small wallet/cardholder. Also fit a hand sanitizer and mask when needed.


----------



## EveyB

LuxMommy said:


> My buddies for today ☀.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098921


Love them all   
Do you know the sku for your sunglasses by chance?


----------



## EveyB

Out with my new Marelle for the first time. I absolutely love it


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Out with my new Marelle for the first time. I absolutely love it
> View attachment 5099241



Glad you are enjoying it already  — it looks so good on you.  Can I please ask if you think it holds the same or less than your Twist MM?  Thanks


----------



## bfly

EveyB said:


> Out with my new Marelle for the first time. I absolutely love it
> View attachment 5099241



It looks good on you.


----------



## UpTime

Despite the annoying traps, it is still a cutie


----------



## Dkay6

I was on ban island until I was told that this was orderable... like WHAT?! arrived brand new today, no scratches not one mark and has that LV smell.


----------



## EveyB

bfly said:


> It looks good on you.


Thank you


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Glad you are enjoying it already  — it looks so good on you.  Can I please ask if you think it holds the same or less than your Twist MM?  Thanks


Thank you 
My Twist is a PM, so the Marelle definitely holds more. I  think the Twist MM holds even more, because it is not so narrow on the top.


----------



## Sunshine mama

These two are taking a break.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
a


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Thank you
> My Twist is a PM, so the Marelle definitely holds more. I  think the Twist MM holds even more, because it is not so narrow on the top.



Thanks for your help .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

You look fantastic! @EveyB 

Love seeing your cuties on break! @Sunshine mama  May I ask how you attached the chain to zipper pull side? TY


----------



## pinklambies

First time this year with my LockMe clutch! Perfect day for its appearance!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love seeing your cuties on break! @Sunshine mama  May I ask how you attached the chain to zipper pull side? TY


Thank you so much bag twin!
Here you go.








						Neverfull Pochette Pouch Ring Hook and Gold Chain Strap GM MM - Etsy
					

This Replacement Purse Straps item by AlexCarve has 543 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from China. Listed on Dec 18, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> These two are taking a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a



they are adorable  especially the tiny baby


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> they are adorable  especially the tiny baby


Thank you so much! I just adore tiny bags.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you for your help, sweet @Sunshine mama ! I’m so excited to get the hw you referred and have already tried out some potential looks  This is so much fun, I can’t wait to get it!

Here’s one with temporary strap attachment to the zipper and chains from MPA and DZP:


----------



## hers4eva

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you for your help, sweet @Sunshine mama ! I’m so excited to get the hw you referred and have already tried out some potential looks  This is so much fun, I can’t wait to get it!
> 
> Here’s one with temporary strap attachment to the zipper and chains from MPA and DZP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099539
> View attachment 5099540




beautiful


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

hers4eva said:


> beautiful


TY hun! Hope you and your furry cutie are doing well this June


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you for your help, sweet @Sunshine mama ! I’m so excited to get the hw you referred and have already tried out some potential looks  This is so much fun, I can’t wait to get it!
> 
> Here’s one with temporary strap attachment to the zipper and chains from MPA and DZP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099539
> View attachment 5099540


Those extra chains make it EXTRA!!!
I must try this myself!!


----------



## Cams

Speedy today


----------



## 23adeline

pinklambies said:


> @23adeline  Thank you for showing me  It looks so good on you!!! Definitely in love with this bag...


Thanks for your compliment dear


----------



## 23adeline

carrie bagshaw said:


> Très chic! I wasn’t a fan of this bag til I saw how it works with the yellow - so fresh, light and summery. The bandeau is fabulous too.


----------



## 23adeline

It’s time to bring this Keepall xs to work again, it has stayed at home for too long .
Using the chain from Pochette Coussin as belt today.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you for your help, sweet @Sunshine mama ! I’m so excited to get the hw you referred and have already tried out some potential looks  This is so much fun, I can’t wait to get it!
> 
> Here’s one with temporary strap attachment to the zipper and chains from MPA and DZP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099539
> View attachment 5099540



Oh yesss this will be a new trend


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you so much bag twin!
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neverfull Pochette Pouch Ring Hook and Gold Chain Strap GM MM - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Replacement Purse Straps item by AlexCarve has 543 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from China. Listed on Dec 18, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com



I haven’t bought mine yet


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> You look fantastic! @EveyB
> 
> Love seeing your cuties on break! @Sunshine mama  May I ask how you attached the chain to zipper pull side? TY


Thank you so much MB


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you for your help, sweet @Sunshine mama ! I’m so excited to get the hw you referred and have already tried out some potential looks  This is so much fun, I can’t wait to get it!
> 
> Here’s one with temporary strap attachment to the zipper and chains from MPA and DZP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099539
> View attachment 5099540


This looks so pretty with the double chain! Love your May flowers too


----------



## Islandbreeze

23adeline said:


> It’s time to bring this Keepall xs to work again, it has stayed at home for too long .
> Using the chain from Pochette Coussin as belt today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099771
> View attachment 5099772


Love how you use the chains as belts!


----------



## bbcerisette66

EveyB said:


> Out with my new Marelle for the first time. I absolutely love it
> View attachment 5099241


Gorgeous bag. It fits you so well !


----------



## LuxMommy

EveyB said:


> Love them all
> Do you know the sku for your sunglasses by chance?


Thanks so much! You know, I’ve had them for years, I probably have the receipt somewhere, but they are old indeed.


----------



## EveyB

bbcerisette66 said:


> Gorgeous bag. It fits you so well !


Thank you!


----------



## carrie bagshaw

23adeline said:


> It’s time to bring this Keepall xs to work again, it has stayed at home for too long .
> Using the chain from Pochette Coussin as belt today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099771
> View attachment 5099772


What a DARLING little version of this bag!  as someone with a quite new LV obsession, it’s so useful to see them in real life - the leather looks really thick and luxurious. Also the colours work beautifully with the tones in your outfit.


----------



## 23adeline

carrie bagshaw said:


> What a DARLING little version of this bag!  as someone with a quite new LV obsession, it’s so useful to see them in real life - the leather looks really thick and luxurious. Also the colours work beautifully with the tones in your outfit.


Welcome to LV forum ! 
Thank you for your compliment 
Come here often, you will see a lot of beautiful items and get a lot of information about upcoming releases


----------



## fettfleck

I am preparing my Graffiti Speedy for action. Sprayed it with Collonil Carbon Pro and it is now chilling before the action begins:




I know I am spamming, but I am so excited! It is such a fun bag!


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> Glad you are enjoying it already  — it looks so good on you.  Can I please ask if you think it holds the same or less than your Twist MM?  Thanks


Specially for you   @EveyB is right, Twist MM holds more


----------



## Sunshine mama

fettfleck said:


> I am preparing my Graffiti Speedy for action. Sprayed it with Collonil Carbon Pro and it is now chilling before the action begins:
> 
> View attachment 5099925
> 
> 
> I know I am spamming, but I am so excited! It is such a fun bag!


Love the bag art juxtaposed to your wall art!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Enjoying a public holiday today with my graceful PM, a perfect summer bag!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Enjoying a public holiday today with my graceful PM, a perfect summer bag!
> View attachment 5099951


Beautiful! Enjoy your holiday MM 


bfly said:


> Oh yesss this will be a new trend


I hope so ~ chains on everything lol! Thanks babe  


EveyB said:


> This looks so pretty with the double chain! Love your May flowers too


Thanks hun  Happy Thursday!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My early morning companions. Happy Thursday all


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Pick up my husband with my new Keepall XS..
> View attachment 5097518


I love this bag and charm! Perfection


----------



## Bumbles

Firstfullsteps said:


> Happy 1st June everyone! We made it to the half year mark.
> Out to work with my new DE victorine studded wallet. Couldn’t resist those flowers.. reminds me a lot of Sakura and Japan


This is such a great wallet and in this pretty pink pattern with studs is so cute! Congrats


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My early morning companions. Happy Thursday all
> View attachment 5099969


Beautiful!  Happy Thursday!


----------



## EveyB

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Enjoying a public holiday today with my graceful PM, a perfect summer bag!
> View attachment 5099951


Your Graceful is lovely, enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

It's a Nano day today.


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Specially for you   @EveyB is right, Twist MM holds more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099935
> View attachment 5099936
> View attachment 5099938



Beautiful comparison picture — thank you Adeline  .   It looks significantly smaller than the Twist MM (which I already consider to be a small weekend bag for me ).  If they only made the Marelle in two sizes like with the Odeon.  Thanks again.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My early morning companions. Happy Thursday all
> View attachment 5099969



Happy Thursday V .  Looks like your morning is sunny and fun


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful! Enjoy your holiday MM
> I hope so ~ chains on everything lol! Thanks babe
> Thanks hun  Happy Thursday!





EveyB said:


> Your Graceful is lovely, enjoy your holiday!


Thank you so much my lovelies! Wish you a great day too!


----------



## Loving*Louis

LuxMommy said:


> My buddies for today ☀.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098921


I ❤ everything, bag, wallet, sunnies. just perfect


----------



## LuxMommy

Loving*Louis said:


> I ❤ everything, bag, wallet, sunnies. just perfect


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## acquiredtaste

It’s been awhile since I used this bag. Maybe 3 months? But she’s perfect for when it’s raining.


----------



## 23adeline

Something bright for today 
City Stramer Mini


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Something bright for today
> City Stramer Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100549
> View attachment 5100550


Love the city steamer, and your pink one is particularly pretty!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> It's a Nano day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100029


Love everything about this picture


----------



## LuxMommy

My newest additions sitting pretty while I work from home


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Something bright for today
> City Stramer Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100549
> View attachment 5100550


My favourite colour ♥️


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> My favourite colour ♥


I know, you even want Marelle in this Fucshia colour 
I only have this piece  , didn’t get any from the taigarama rose even though I think they are pretty 



EveyB said:


> Love the city steamer, and your pink one is particularly pretty!


Thanks dear


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> I know, you even want Marelle in this Fucshia colour
> I only have this piece  , didn’t get any from the taigarama rose even though I think they are pretty
> 
> 
> Thanks dear


I like that you never forget people's comments.  Yes !  i like fuchsia. I bought the OTG pm in fuchsia but I don’t like the shape on me, too rectangular. But the colour was stunning  have a nice weekend


----------



## Sunshine mama

Trying the Nice today with the strap from Papillon BB and the BTP key charm. (too much maybe???)


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying the Nice today with the strap from Papillon BB and the BTP key charm. (too much maybe???)
> View attachment 5100751


Love the charm with it, but maybe the strap is too sporty? But there’s never too much pink!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> Love the charm with it, but maybe the strap is too sporty? But there’s never too much pink!


Thank you! I think you're right!!! I have time so I'll change it!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Going out to lunch with a friend today....this cutie is coming with me!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying the Nice today with the strap from Papillon BB and the BTP key charm. (too much maybe???)
> View attachment 5100751


Love this pink infused look! It’s so cute, S


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy first Friday of June! My swan floatie has been waiting a week for this special delivery


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5100870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy first Friday of June! My swan floatie has been waiting a week for this special delivery


Thank you!!!
And I love your swan with the orange bag and box!


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!!!
> And I love your swan with the orange bag and box!


YW and TY my sunny friend


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My early morning companions. Happy Thursday all
> View attachment 5099969



Love it. Happy weekend MB.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5100870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy first Friday of June! My swan floatie has been waiting a week for this special delivery



Could it be the towel???


----------



## bfly

Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## hers4eva

BowieFan1971 said:


> Going out to lunch with a friend today....this cutie is coming with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100794



What’s the name of this stunning bag
I  it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@BowieFan1971 
What size is your bag? I love that shiny red!


----------



## lilou2012

Bon week-end mes chéris,


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5100870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy first Friday of June! My swan floatie has been waiting a week for this special delivery


Love it


----------



## louisnewbie20

bfly said:


> Happy Monday all.
> My new pink taiga cch with her sisters and her brother.
> 
> View attachment 5023382
> View attachment 5023384


omg I LOVE these! The pink/any v day stuff seems to be so hard to track down!


----------



## BowieFan1971

hers4eva said:


> What’s the name of this stunning bag
> I  it!


It’s a vintage Reade PM in Rouge vernis  Small, but mighty...fits a lot.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sunshine mama said:


> @BowieFan1971
> What size is your bag? I love that shiny red!


It’s the PM size of the Reade. It’s small, but fits as much as my usual medium size bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lilou2012 said:


> Bon week-end mes chéris,
> 
> View attachment 5101100


Stunning!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY for your compliments @EveyB and @bfly  


bfly said:


> Could it be the towel???


Yes it is. Lol the long wait is over  These pics are 100% untouched so you see how stunning and saturated the colours are!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY for your compliments @EveyB and @bfly
> 
> Yes it is. Lol the long wait is over  These pics are 100% untouched so you see how stunning and saturated the colours are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101364
> View attachment 5101365
> View attachment 5101366


Congratulations My, the colors are gorgeous! You are officially 1000% ready for summer   That's one lucky swan!


----------



## smittykitty306

Ready for some writing!


----------



## 23adeline

Another City Steamer Mini.
Striped bag matching with stripe blouse


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY for your compliments @EveyB and @bfly
> 
> Yes it is. Lol the long wait is over  These pics are 100% untouched so you see how stunning and saturated the colours are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101364
> View attachment 5101365
> View attachment 5101366


Wow MB the towels are stunning!  Many congrats! You made 100% the right choice getting these


----------



## bbcerisette66

lilou2012 said:


> Bon week-end mes chéris,
> 
> View attachment 5101100


Bon week-end ! Très joli couleur pour ce Lockme !!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> Congratulations My, the colors are gorgeous! You are officially 1000% ready for summer   That's one lucky swan!


TY dear Ali. It’s so nice to have you back in this wonderful community. I’ll always be thankful for how you and our lovely @Iamminda made me feel right at home when I first joined TPF   

Yes my lucky swan is ready for summer lol! Happy weekend to you


EveyB said:


> Wow MB the towels are stunning!  Many congrats! You made 100% the right choice getting these


TY Evey! I’m still counting my lucky stars that this colourful collection released this year  Happy Saturday hun


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY for your compliments @EveyB and @bfly
> 
> Yes it is. Lol the long wait is over  These pics are 100% untouched so you see how stunning and saturated the colours are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101364
> View attachment 5101365
> View attachment 5101366



Love it MB. Happy for you. Now when is your pool be done?


----------



## bfly

louisnewbie20 said:


> omg I LOVE these! The pink/any v day stuff seems to be so hard to track down!



Thank you dear. I have my wonderful CA who got them for me. Any upcoming collections that I got the info from this wonderful purse forum and I wanted it, I immediately contacted my CA. Some items can be preordered and some don’t. If you have a CA already try to stick with her/him with all your purchases, she/he can be very helpful in getting things you want. Hope this helps.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bfly said:


> Love it MB. Happy for you. Now when is your pool be done?


TYSM my lemon twin  Fingers crossed for end of summer!


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TYSM my lemon twin  Fingers crossed for end of summer!



Can’t wait for the action pics.
Enjoy your weekend dear.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bfly said:


> Can’t wait for the action pics.
> Enjoy your weekend dear.


Thanks! You too


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY for your compliments @EveyB and @bfly
> 
> Yes it is. Lol the long wait is over  These pics are 100% untouched so you see how stunning and saturated the colours are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101364
> View attachment 5101365
> View attachment 5101366


That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

So today I'm using a scarf and a key charm together.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Bon week-end ! Très joli couleur pour ce Lockme !!!


I agree!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> That is gorgeous!!!





Sunshine mama said:


> So today I'm using a scarf and a key charm together.
> View attachment 5101861


Right back at you, SM! Another gorgeous shot with beautiful accessories


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> So today I'm using a scarf and a key charm together.
> View attachment 5101861



You always took a great picture. Love it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> You always took a great picture. Love it.


Thank you! You have  beautiful pictures too!


----------



## lilou2012

Sunshine mama said:


> Superbe!!!:cœur::cœur::cœur:
> [/CITATION][/CITATION]
> 
> thanks


----------



## duggi84

Ran out real quick to pick up my husband yesterday afternoon, so didn't need an actual bag with me, just my car key and house keys.  The contrast between my undersized Keepall (which holds my car key) and my oversized Hermès clochette (which holds my house key) was really too much


----------



## travelbliss

duggi84 said:


> Ran out real quick to pick up my husband yesterday afternoon, so didn't need an actual bag with me, just my car key and house keys.  The contrast between my undersized Keepall (which holds my car key) and my oversized Hermès clochette (which holds my house key) was really too much
> 
> View attachment 5101931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101932



This is too cute for words


----------



## weezer

Sitting in my garden before we go on errands


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY dear Ali. It’s so nice to have you back in this wonderful community. I’ll always be thankful for how you and our lovely @Iamminda made me feel right at home when I first joined TPF
> 
> Yes my lucky swan is ready for summer lol! Happy weekend to you


 Awww   That made my year!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My LV rainbow this weekend  Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My LV rainbow this weekend  Happy Sunday everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101950


This is such a sun shiney and a sunny combo!   
The bag=sun and the rainbow=your tumbler+towel!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My LV rainbow this weekend  Happy Sunday everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101950


Love your LV rainbow  
Happy Sunday to you too!


----------



## EveyB

First time out since Lockdown for early dinner and drinks


----------



## Bumbles

duggi84 said:


> Ran out real quick to pick up my husband yesterday afternoon, so didn't need an actual bag with me, just my car key and house keys.  The contrast between my undersized Keepall (which holds my car key) and my oversized Hermès clochette (which holds my house key) was really too much
> 
> View attachment 5101931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101932


This is soooo adorable


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tried the BTP bandeau.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Speedy b 25 in de for a walk in a park on a rainy day


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY lovely ladies  I’m enjoying your Sunday Funday pics as well ~ such gorgeous bags and accessories to brighten my day. Cheers to you both!


EveyB said:


> First time out since Lockdown for early dinner and drinks
> View attachment 5102729





Sunshine mama said:


> Tried the BTP bandeau.
> View attachment 5102819





MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Speedy b 25 in de for a walk in a park on a rainy day
> View attachment 5102842


Beautiful shot MM! Hope your walk was pleasant and relaxing


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY for your compliments @EveyB and @bfly
> 
> Yes it is. Lol the long wait is over  These pics are 100% untouched so you see how stunning and saturated the colours are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101364
> View attachment 5101365
> View attachment 5101366


That looks amazing hun!     Congratulations!!! Wanna be by your pool!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY lovely ladies  I’m enjoying your Sunday Funday pics as well ~ such gorgeous bags and accessories to brighten my day. Cheers to you both!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shot MM! Hope your walk was pleasant and relaxing


Thank so so much hun!!  I’m enjoying your beautiful pics with the new BTP towel so much too!


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My LV rainbow this weekend  Happy Sunday everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101950


Bring your towel,  your BTP pink NF and meet me at Sanibel !!


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My LV rainbow this weekend  Happy Sunday everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101950


Such a beautiful Alma ! That pic is very beautiful.


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Tried the BTP bandeau.
> View attachment 5102819


So pretty! Always enjoy seeing your pink and yellow pics


----------



## EveyB

T


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY lovely ladies  I’m enjoying your Sunday Funday pics as well ~ such gorgeous bags and accessories to brighten my day. Cheers to you both!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shot MM! Hope your walk was pleasant and relaxing


Thank you MB  I enjoy all the gorgeous pictures very much too and I’m so grateful for this little community


----------



## EveyB

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Speedy b 25 in de for a walk in a park on a rainy day
> View attachment 5102842


Such a beautiful pic MM!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My LV rainbow this weekend  Happy Sunday everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101950



Wow, this picture is so pretty V!  What a feast for the eyes .  You make me want to check out this bag in person (soon I hope ).


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> First time out since Lockdown for early dinner and drinks
> View attachment 5102729



Hope you had a great first dinner out with your lovely Marelle .  (I haven’t eaten out yet but hope to take baby steps towards it ).


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> So pretty! Always enjoy seeing your pink and yellow pics


Thank you! I'm really loving your new Marelle!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

EveyB said:


> Such a beautiful pic MM!


Thank you so much my dear!!


----------



## MmeM124

Packing for my first trip in 17 months!! Reorganizing and deciding what to bring...


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Hope you had a great first dinner out with your lovely Marelle .  (I haven’t eaten out yet but hope to take baby steps towards it ).


Thank you, I really enjoyed it.  It was outside, with enough distance and masks everywhere lol perfect dinner nowadays. 
I hope you can enjoy your LVs outside soon too!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I'm really loving your new Marelle!!!


Thank you


----------



## EveyB

MmeM124 said:


> Packing for my first trip in 17 months!! Reorganizing and deciding what to bring...
> 
> View attachment 5103018


Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## MmeM124

EveyB said:


> Have a wonderful trip!


Thank you!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76




----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Trifecta in Clemence now completed   (need I say that this is my favorite wallet)


----------



## Destiny757

Quick Target and Dunkin run with my new addition


----------



## M_Butterfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Tried the BTP bandeau.
> View attachment 5102819


You are killing me (and not softly).


----------



## Beauty2c

BagLady14 said:


> My Rivoli PM at the Dunedin dock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039601


It is a great idea to use a canvas strap.  Which model is the strap from?


----------



## merekat703

just back from having the leather replaced!


----------



## suzannep

fyn72 said:


> Sunday morning coffee after a walk around a car parts market I got dragged along too haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096832
> View attachment 5096833


Stunning! Which color is this, please?


----------



## 23adeline

I’m back, after 2 off days  , need something to freshen up 
therefore I’m using this bright red T26
	

		
			
		

		
	



together with my GO T26 iPad bag


----------



## 23adeline

BTP MPA posing in kitchen and on sofa before heading to buy groceries yesterday


----------



## fyn72

suzannep said:


> Stunning! Which color is this, please?


Thank you! It's Aurore, looks lighter and brighter in daylight. I like how it changes colour


----------



## balen.girl

Cheating is a choice, not a mistake.. Sorry LV..


----------



## gwendo25

Sitting pretty, my Croisette, fresh from my local LV store. I treated the vachetta trim with Collonil Carbon Pro, so we’re ready to go out and about. My first LV strictly summer bag, yay.  I was hesitant to get the DA version, but I was inspired by the sunshine and seeing the end of the tunnel with all the darkness of a COVID year!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you for your sweet compliments, LVoely ladies  , and apologies for the late reply.

It would be a dream (and so much fun) to attend a TPF meet up somewhere tropical! I know we’d have a blast frolicking in the waves and sunbathing together lol 


travelbliss said:


> Bring your towel,  your BTP pink NF and meet me at Sanibel !!





bbcerisette66 said:


> Such a beautiful Alma ! That pic is very beautiful.


----------



## Fierymo

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Trifecta in Clemence now completed   (need I say that this is my favorite wallet)
> View attachment 5103575


It is nice to see that there are still those that love a larger wallet.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Fierymo said:


> It is nice to see that there are still those that love a larger wallet.


Thanks hun!


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> BTP MPA posing in kitchen and on sofa before heading to buy groceries yesterday
> View attachment 5104166
> View attachment 5104167



Hi Bag sissie !!  I finally got that chunky plastic strap for the blue Multi-PA and honestly it looks better on the Mist OTG !!  LVoe all your modeling bag pics....but wonder if you ever buy LV's RTW items ???


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Hi Bag sissie !!  I finally got that chunky plastic strap for the blue Multi-PA and honestly it looks better on the Mist OTG !!  LVoe all your modeling bag pics....but wonder if you ever buy LV's RTW items ???


Please show pic of your chain on OTG 
I don‘t have any LV’s RTW, how about you?


----------



## MmeM124

Added a long gold tone chain to make it rain-proof, although we’ve been lucky and have had great weather!


----------



## Georgee girl

23adeline said:


> I’m back, after 2 off days  , need something to freshen up
> therefore I’m using this bright red T26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5104161
> 
> together with my GO T26 iPad bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5104162


Where did you get the chunky link chain?


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying the Nice today with the strap from Papillon BB and the BTP key charm. (too much maybe???)
> View attachment 5100751


this combination is


----------



## suzannep

fyn72 said:


> Thank you! It's Aurore, looks lighter and brighter in daylight. I like how it changes colour


Thank you for your response, now I need to put this on my wish list  
Is Aurore more toward the pink/maroon colors or is it shades of purple?


----------



## 23adeline

Georgee girl said:


> Where did you get the chunky link chain?


It’s from my Rendezvous bag , the other one on my GO T26 I bought from our local online platform


----------



## fyn72

suzannep said:


> Thank you for your response, now I need to put this on my wish list
> Is Aurore more toward the pink/maroon colors or is it shades of purple?


yes! maroon with pinkish undertones, but some people do say 'love the purple!' but definitely so I guess it depends on the lighting


----------



## 23adeline

Cruiser PM


----------



## 23adeline

First unboxing of June , LVxNBA handle trunk


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy midweek all! A hasty pic cutting off my cles this morning


----------



## betseylover

An oldie but a goodie purse.


----------



## 23adeline

For @GAN and others to see size comparison 
LVxNBA Handle Trunk vs Trunk Clutch 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Handle Trunk vs Mini Soft Trunk


----------



## pmburk

In celebration of what feels like the first non-rainy day in months, here's my Graceful MM Azur on my desk at work.


----------



## 23adeline

LVxNBA Handle Trunk officially first day going to work 
	

		
			
		

		
	






The only cons about this bag is the slight tilting when shoulder carry


----------



## ddee65

My current Grab & Go


----------



## chocolateolive

Second favorite empreinte bag!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy tropical Thursday from  my BTP duo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> First unboxing of June , LVxNBA handle trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105513
> View attachment 5105514
> View attachment 5105517
> View attachment 5105515
> View attachment 5105516


Nice! The handle trunk is a lot bigger than I thought.


----------



## CAcker01

chocolateolive said:


> Second favorite empreinte bag!
> View attachment 5106376



ok this is RIDICULOUSLY cute!!!!! i love this so much! requesting more pics of this bag with outfits!!


----------



## CAcker01

My first Louis! The speedy bandouliere 22 headed out to date night with me last night!  I took off the canvas strap which I feel is more daytime/casual and used just the chain and I loved carrying the bag that way! The chain isn’t too heavy but the bag stayed on my shoulder. She added so much to my outfit! I can tell this is going to be a serious addiction for me!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy tropical Thursday from  my BTP duo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106495


----------



## Loriad

2008 Neverfull with new vachetta, soaking up some much needed sun!


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy tropical Thursday from  my BTP duo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106495


Such a beautiful photo, My  !  Not only are your pink lovelies  just so sweet, but I adore the decor of your gorgeous home! Your furnishings are stunning (I love the arm chair!)


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice! The handle trunk is a lot bigger than I thought.


Yes, it is bigger than the trunk clutch


----------



## Bumbles

Getting ready for dinner


----------



## balen.girl

Sorry Louis.. I didn’t celebrate my birthday with you this year. Hubby choose other brand.


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy tropical Thursday from  my BTP duo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106495


Love your pink and yellow beauties   Happy Friday!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Loriad said:


> 2008 Neverfull with new vachetta, soaking up some much needed sun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106835


How much did they charge to replace it?


----------



## Loriad

BowieFan1971 said:


> How much did they charge to replace it?


$450 USD


----------



## Sunshine mama

Loriad said:


> $450 USD


The bag looks brand  spanking new!
Money well spent.


----------



## DAMER

My little beauty


----------



## Sunshine mama

@DAMER  Is that the mini size? It's sooo cute!!

My mini bag today is this cutie Papillon BB with a golden touch.(I'm  using my daughter's necklace as a strap)


----------



## DAMER

Sunshine mama said:


> @DAMER  Is that the mini size? It's sooo cute!!
> 
> My mini bag today is this cutie Papillon BB with a golden touch.(I'm  using my daughter's necklace as a strap)
> View attachment 5107557


Why thank you - it’s a BB 
Your BB is absolutely gorgeous - such lovely colour and I love that golden touch


----------



## jane

At the wine bar


----------



## Sunshine mama

jane said:


> At the wine bar
> 
> View attachment 5107603


Fuchsia coin card holder twins!!!


----------



## nesia69

My most used bag on holiday


----------



## Melli12

Today with my favorite 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
summer compagnion: my Propriano from 2017


----------



## Sunshine mama

Melli12 said:


> Today with my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107698
> View attachment 5107699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> summer compagnion: my Propriano from 2017


This is such a pretty bag especially with that pink interior!
It looks perfect by the sand.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you, lovely ladies    Your LV and design compliments made my Friday. Wishing you both a wonderful weekend!


musiclover said:


> Such a beautiful photo, My  !  Not only are your pink lovelies  just so sweet, but I adore the decor of your gorgeous home! Your furnishings are stunning (I love the arm chair!)





EveyB said:


> Love your pink and yellow beauties   Happy Friday!



 Happy Birthday @balen.girl  Hope it’s a blast with your loved ones!

 What a gorgeous shot  @Bumbles  Love your edgy Chapman brothers clutch! It’s been a minute since I saw this collection in action and it makes me want to pull out my rhino (tag) too lol. Thanks for inspiring us with your beautiful LV’s this Friday!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Nothing glamorous for me today (except my MPA lol) - just had my first vaccine shot  Happy and safe weekend everyone!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Nothing glamorous for me today (except my MPA lol) - just had my first vaccine shot  Happy and safe weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107745


Hooray!! Congrats on your first shot!
I'm loving your outfit with your MP!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Nothing glamorous for me today (except my MPA lol) - just had my first vaccine shot  Happy and safe weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107745



Hurrah for your first shot and your cute MPA .  Like those pants/leggings a lot.  Have a great weekend V


----------



## 23adeline

Game On Vanity pm noir, I couldn’t remember when was the last time I used it, should be quite long ago 



Last night, changing from LVxNBA Handle Trunk to GO Vanity PM


----------



## fyn72

A beautiful winter morning, had breakfast at the cafe then a stroll  around the lake with my daughter and grandson.


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Nothing glamorous for me today (except my MPA lol) - just had my first vaccine shot  Happy and safe weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107745


Happy to hear you received your first shot and staying safe!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Nothing glamorous for me today (except my MPA lol) - just had my first vaccine shot  Happy and safe weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107745


Congrats on your shot, I hope you’re feeling fine!    
Love your cute MPA with your outfit


----------



## Mapoon

Heading to the store to pick up a small item… love my colourful combo


----------



## gwendo25

Debating which one to wear today….


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY for your kind wishes and
compliments, LVoelies  I’m happy to report that I only feel a little arm soreness as a side effect and can easily contribute LVoe in typing/posting here lol  Wishing you fab ladies a great weekend!
@Sunshine mama @Iamminda @musiclover @EveyB



gwendo25 said:


> Debating which one to wear today….
> 
> View attachment 5108160
> View attachment 5108161
> View attachment 5108162
> View attachment 5108163


First one! Perfect for Canada’s warm weather (after another loong winter lol)


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks for your kind wishes, LVoelies  I’m happy to report that I only felt my arm soreness as a side effect so I can still contribute LVoe in typing/posting here
> @Sunshine mama @Iamminda @musiclover @EveyB
> 
> 
> First one! Perfect for Canada’s warm weather (after another loong winter lol)


I'm happy to hear that you only experienced arm soreness!!
@gwendo25  I agree with MyBelongs with the first choice, as it looks sooo refreshing!  
But all your bags are so cute. It's a hard decision to make for sure.


----------



## gwendo25

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm happy to hear that you only experienced arm soreness!!
> @gwendo25  I agree with MyBelongs with the first choice, as it looks sooo refreshing!
> But all your bags are so cute. It's a hard decision to make for sure.


Yes I agree.  The summer is so short here, better wear it while I can!


----------



## Venessa84

This watercolor keepall xs loves the beach as much as I do.


----------



## missconvy

Headed to pick out new glasses


----------



## Islandbreeze

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Nothing glamorous for me today (except my MPA lol) - just had my first vaccine shot  Happy and safe weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107745


Yay for your shot! I love your leggings as well


----------



## EveyB

gwendo25 said:


> Debating which one to wear today….
> 
> View attachment 5108160
> View attachment 5108161
> View attachment 5108162
> View attachment 5108163


Love them all, but I agree with the others, the Croisette is perfect for summer and looks particularly pretty with this bandeau


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY for your kind wishes and
> compliments, LVoelies  I’m happy to report that I only feel a little arm soreness as a side effect and can easily contribute LVoe in typing/posting here lol  Wishing you fab ladies a great weekend!
> @Sunshine mama @Iamminda @musiclover @EveyB
> 
> 
> First one! Perfect for Canada’s warm weather (after another loong winter lol)


I’m happy to hear you’re feeling fine  Happy Weekend!


----------



## EveyB

Venessa84 said:


> This watercolor keepall xs loves the beach as much as I do.
> 
> View attachment 5108308


Gorgeous picture!


----------



## Sunfall77

My Sc bag today


----------



## Aliluvlv

jane said:


> At the wine bar
> 
> View attachment 5107603


Now that sounds fun! How do you like using this coin card holder? I have this in my wish list. The color is TDF.


----------



## Aliluvlv

gwendo25 said:


> Debating which one to wear today….
> 
> View attachment 5108160
> View attachment 5108161
> View attachment 5108162
> View attachment 5108163


Wow! That's a tough choice, great collection!  I can't tell you how many times I almost purchased the hot pink and noir Felicie.


----------



## Bumbles

jane said:


> At the wine bar
> 
> View attachment 5107603


Very cute and pretty!


----------



## Bumbles

My bag for a lovely Sunday outing! Such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Ava758

Out to brunch yesterday.


----------



## white houses

Picking up some peonies! My favorite part of June!


----------



## Sunshine mama

white houses said:


> Picking up some peonies! My favorite part of June!
> 
> View attachment 5108887
> View attachment 5108888


Oh my gosh! That is gorgeous!!
I love how you put the flowers in your pretty bag!!!


----------



## white houses

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh! That is gorgeous!!
> I love how you put the flowers in your pretty bag!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## EveyB

Bumbles said:


> My bag for a lovely Sunday outing! Such a gorgeous bag!
> View attachment 5108811


This is so cute! Hope you enjoyed your Sunday outing


----------



## EveyB

white houses said:


> Picking up some peonies! My favorite part of June!
> 
> View attachment 5108887
> View attachment 5108888


I completely agree with @Sunshine mama!


----------



## white houses

EveyB said:


> I completely agree with @Sunshine mama!



Thank you both so much!


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> A beautiful winter morning, had breakfast at the cafe then a stroll  around the lake with my daughter and grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107945


Beautiful


----------



## Iamminda

Bumbles said:


> My bag for a lovely Sunday outing! Such a gorgeous bag!
> View attachment 5108811



Gosh, I love this one so much (wished they had made it in a bigger size, I really want a heart bag but no luck with the previous/upcoming releases).  The new wave line is very pretty and definitely underrated.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Tiny backpack is in holidays in Menorca  island. It needs sun !


----------



## jane

Aliluvlv said:


> Now that sounds fun! How do you like using this coin card holder? I have this in my wish list. The color is TDF.



I really love it... I wasn't sure if I would because for me it's an unusual style but I quickly got used to it and now it's a favorite! It's so convenient and fits in almost ANY bag.


----------



## steanbean

charlie_c said:


> Cute little nano!
> 
> View attachment 3386272


Love this!


----------



## steanbean

new_to_lv said:


> My summer bag [emoji295]️ Sofia Coppola Flore Saumur from 2012 [emoji7] and a prefect match with my Hermes bracelet [emoji2]
> View attachment 3388557
> 
> View attachment 3388558


Wow! This bag is so fun!


----------



## steanbean

peppers90 said:


> Vintage Monceau
> 
> View attachment 3390901


What a classic bag!!! I am looking into the neo monceau! Love the look!


----------



## steanbean

Classy_Sam said:


> View attachment 3393696
> 
> 
> My PM on her maiden voyage [emoji7]


Love this! Hoping for mine in empreinte noir soon!!


----------



## Mapoon

Bumbles said:


> My bag for a lovely Sunday outing! Such a gorgeous bag!
> View attachment 5108811


Oooo..Love this babe....very nice and good colour for all year round!


----------



## Bumbles

Mapoon said:


> Oooo..Love this babe....very nice and good colour for all year round!


Thanks mapoon! Yes it’s one of my fav in my collection. The leather is amazing!


----------



## Bumbles

bbcerisette66 said:


> Tiny backpack is in holidays in Menorca  island. It needs sun !
> 
> View attachment 5109209


That’s so cute! Happy holidays


----------



## KoalaXJ

Happy Sunday


----------



## nickelsandcoins

Decided to pair my new alma bb with the monogram strap. The strap also allows me to adjust to a nice crossbody length unlike the original strap. Didn’t think mixing patterns would work but I guess it did! Xx


----------



## EveyB

bbcerisette66 said:


> Tiny backpack is in holidays in Menorca  island. It needs sun !
> 
> View attachment 5109209


This is such a cute little bag and it looks so good on you.  Enjoy your holidays!


----------



## mdcx

bbcerisette66 said:


> Tiny backpack is in holidays in Menorca  island. It needs sun !
> 
> View attachment 5109209


Adorable bag and pic, you look like you having a wonderful time.


----------



## mdcx

Venessa84 said:


> This watercolor keepall xs loves the beach as much as I do.
> 
> View attachment 5108308


So beautiful.


----------



## fyn72

bbcerisette66 said:


> Tiny backpack is in holidays in Menorca  island. It needs sun !
> 
> View attachment 5109209


Beautiful! By the BIG grin I can see you are super excited to finally get out on a holiday!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Than


Bumbles said:


> That’s so cute! Happy holidays


Thank you Bumbles !


----------



## bbcerisette66

EveyB said:


> This is such a cute little bag and it looks so good on you.  Enjoy your holidays!


Eve


EveyB said:


> This is such a cute little bag and it looks so good on you.  Enjoy your holidays!





EveyB said:


> This is such a cute little bag and it looks so good on you.  Enjoy your holidays!


Thank you EveyB !


----------



## bbcerisette66

mdcx said:


> Adorable bag and pic, you look like you having a wonderful time.


Thank you! Yes it is so beautiful here.


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Beautiful! By the BIG grin I can see you are super excited to finally get out on a holiday!


Thank you my dear ! Yes very excited!


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Tiny backpack is in holidays in Menorca  island. It needs sun !
> 
> View attachment 5109209


Wow ! I finally see you using this bag, looks perfect on you ! Enjoy your holidays


----------



## 23adeline

Scala pouch’s turn to go to work today


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Tiny backpack is in holidays in Menorca  island. It needs sun !
> 
> View attachment 5109209


Oh I wish I were your beautiful backpack! That way I would be vacationing at one of the most beautiful beaches in the world!!!
What a wonderful picture. You look soooo happy!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

peppers90 said:


> Vintage Monceau
> 
> View attachment 3390901


This bag is so beautiful and you look soooo good!!!


----------



## ifahima

Making most of the UK sunshine!


----------



## asianbebydoll

HavPlenty said:


> This looks outstanding!


Thank you


----------



## Louisianna

ifahima said:


> Making most of the UK sunshine!
> 
> View attachment 5109660


Beautiful bag, beautiful sunshine


----------



## CAcker01

My speedy bandouliere 22 at the nail salon with me this past weekend


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Wow ! I finally see you using this bag, looks perfect on you ! Enjoy your holidays


Thank you so much Adeline. 
An other one


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Scala pouch’s turn to go to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109529
> View attachment 5109530


Mahina leather is amazing


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Took my new DA baby out for the first time on the weekend! I’m in love this print and this size!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Last weekend I had a possibility to wear some of my LVs out. Felicie accompanied me to a wedding by the lakeside!


----------



## Sunshine mama

CAcker01 said:


> My speedy bandouliere 22 at the nail salon with me this past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109948
> View attachment 5109949


Your bag looks like a museum art piece!!


----------



## EveyB

Out with my Twist  Love that the strap makes it so casual.


----------



## EveyB

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Took my new DA baby out for the first time on the weekend! I’m in love this print and this size!
> View attachment 5110050


Lovely pic and lovely DA Speedy! I’m happy to hear you could wear your LVs this past weekend  they’re too beautiful to keep them in the closet.


----------



## CAcker01

Sunshine mama said:


> Your bag looks like a museum art piece!!



thank youuuuuuu! i am obsessed with it!!



EveyB said:


> Out with my Twist  Love that the strap makes it so casual.
> View attachment 5110137



love your strap sooooo much! and your outfit is really cute also!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

EveyB said:


> Lovely pic and lovely DA Speedy! I’m happy to hear you could wear your LVs this past weekend  they’re too beautiful to keep them in the closet.


Thank you so much my dear!   That’s so true - I’m trying to use any opportunity to wear my LVs out, and am especially happy to go somewhere other than the supermarket and the bakery with them 
Your twist is so gorgeous too - love love love the look and the thick beautiful strap with pink accents!


----------



## Rachelkelter

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Took my new DA baby out for the first time on the weekend! I’m in love this print and this size!
> View attachment 5110050


Is it the 25? It’s so cute.


----------



## bbcerisette66

EveyB said:


> Out with my Twist  Love that the strap makes it so casual.
> View attachment 5110137


Such a classy beautiful bag


----------



## EveyB

CAcker01 said:


> thank youuuuuuu! i am obsessed with it!!
> 
> 
> 
> love your strap sooooo much! and your outfit is really cute also!!


Thanks so much


----------



## EveyB

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Thank you so much my dear!   That’s so true - I’m trying to use any opportunity to wear my LVs out, and am especially happy to go somewhere other than the supermarket and the bakery with them
> Your twist is so gorgeous too - love love love the look and the thick beautiful strap with pink accents!


Thanks hun  
What you said is sooo true, finally it’s going someplace else than bakery or pharmacy


----------



## EveyB

bbcerisette66 said:


> Such a classy beautiful bag


Thank you


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Rachelkelter said:


> Is it the 25? It’s so cute.


Thank you very much hun!    This is size 30. It is my very first speedy in this size, as all the others that I have are in the size 25 - I used to think that 30 was too large for me, but it absolutely isn’t! I enjoy being able to carry everything that I (might) need with me and not needing to play Tetris, as I usually do with the size 25 and I even used the speedy on that day without an organizer, but didn’t have a sag.


----------



## Iamminda

Vivienne/Gemini bandeau and Trio Messenger today .  (Thanks for letting me share this ultra casual mod shot — I was so pleased with myself for wearing a bandeau around the neck for the first time ).  Have a great week everyone .


----------



## eena1230

At Sedona, Arizona with my PS PM


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Vivienne/Gemini bandeau and Trio Messenger today . (Thanks for letting me share this ultra casual mod shot — I was so pleased with myself for wearing a bandeau around the neck for the first time ). Have a great week everyone .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110351


Looking casual yet fabulous, IM! I think you wear your bandeau as a necktie perfectly. Need to copy this look if you don’t mind lol. Hope your visit to LV was a blast!  


eena1230 said:


> At Sedona, Arizona with my PS PM
> View attachment 5110414


Wow what a view! Love how adventurous your PS is and how natural it looks in the Wild West setting. TFS Eena and happy mono Monday


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much V .  I bet you would look great wearing any of your beautiful bandeaus as a necktie scarf — I am looking forward to seeing your pics 




MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Looking casual yet fabulous, IM! I think you wear your bandeau as a necktie perfectly. Need to copy this look if you don’t mind lol. Hope your visit to LV was a blast!
> 
> Wow what a view! Love how adventurous your PS is and how natural it looks in the Wild West setting. TFS Eena and happy mono Monday


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Looking casual yet fabulous, IM! I think you wear your bandeau as a necktie perfectly. Need to copy this look if you don’t mind lol. Hope your visit to LV was a blast!
> 
> Wow what a view! Love how adventurous your PS is and how natural it looks in the Wild West setting. TFS Eena and happy mono Monday


Thank you dear M.. it’s gorgeous here and I’m glad I have my go to backpack with me... have a great mono Monday as well


----------



## 23adeline

Another Mahina bag, Bella at work today


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Vivienne/Gemini bandeau and Trio Messenger today .  (Thanks for letting me share this ultra casual mod shot — I was so pleased with myself for wearing a bandeau around the neck for the first time ).  Have a great week everyone .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110351


I love the look of the Trio Messenger!  What a great silhouette. And your bandeau is a lovely contrast with your top!  Glad you had a fun day today!


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Another Mahina bag, Bella at work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110535
> View attachment 5110536


Ouah !!! I’m crazy about that bag. It fits you very well. I'm thinking of giving it to myself !!!


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Vivienne/Gemini bandeau and Trio Messenger today .  (Thanks for letting me share this ultra casual mod shot — I was so pleased with myself for wearing a bandeau around the neck for the first time ).  Have a great week everyone .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110351


You look great! Love the Bandeau necktie and the colour combination of this shade of pink with the dusty blue. Hope you had a wonderful time at LV!


----------



## EveyB

eena1230 said:


> At Sedona, Arizona with my PS PM
> View attachment 5110414


What a gorgeous picture! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Another Mahina bag, Bella at work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110535
> View attachment 5110536


Love that little bag, looks very good on you.   I think this is my favourite Mahina bag


----------



## eena1230

EveyB said:


> What a gorgeous picture! Enjoy your stay!


Thank you sweet @EveyB ... it’s a very relaxing vacation!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much ML and EB .  It was sure nice to shop in person after a year at home.



musiclover said:


> I love the look of the Trio Messenger!  What a great silhouette. And your bandeau is a lovely contrast with your top!  Glad you had a fun day today!






EveyB said:


> You look great! Love the Bandeau necktie and the colour combination of this shade of pink with the dusty blue. Hope you had a wonderful time at LV!


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Ouah !!! I’m crazy about that bag. It fits you very well. I'm thinking of giving it to myself !!!


Thanks! 
Yes, get one than we can be bag twins of this too



EveyB said:


> Love that little bag, looks very good on you.   I think this is my favourite Mahina bag


Thanks EveyB !


----------



## balen.girl

Time for coffee..


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Time for coffee..
> View attachment 5110662


Yes! It sure is. I would love to join you!   Your nano is adorable and the charm is perfect too!


----------



## Bumbles

eena1230 said:


> At Sedona, Arizona with my PS PM
> View attachment 5110414


What a gorgeous shot and perfect bag is use!


----------



## Louisianna

balen.girl said:


> Time for coffee..
> View attachment 5110662


Such a cut pic, love how the color of the charm match the cup...


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Tuesday all! Here’s my second day of SB stickers. I got a cute narwhal addition for my WT plexi clutch


----------



## eena1230

Bumbles said:


> What a gorgeous shot and perfect bag is use!


Thanks dear @Bumbles ... yea it sure is the perfect bag for the outdoors/hiking...


----------



## louisnewbie20

My cherrywood baby working with me from home today! I don't see her that often here on the forum. the pics don't do her justice, SO sweet in real life and the leather has a really subtle sparkle to it.  she fits SO much, I picked her as an alternative to the PM because I felt this bag is slightly more feminine and I LOVE the top handle. I keep making my husband run his hand over it and I'm like 'SEE, isn't that so great'


----------



## louisnewbie20

CAcker01 said:


> My speedy bandouliere 22 at the nail salon with me this past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109948
> View attachment 5109949


GORGE. so stunning in black actually, I haven't seen it in that colour way before. It must be so carefree to use her. (as carefree as using a lux bag can be lol)


----------



## pmburk

My latest purchase - Neverfull MM monogram on my desk at work.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Traveled to our place out in county side.  First time using my new to me keepall. I love vintage luggage.


----------



## CAcker01

balen.girl said:


> Time for coffee..
> View attachment 5110662



ok this bag, this coffe cup, and your charms matching the cup set off the aesthetics of this photo so much!!



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday all! Here’s my second day of SB stickers. I got a cute narwhal addition for my WT plexi clutch
> View attachment 5110863
> View attachment 5110864



i love your stickers!! is that a frenchie sticker on your cup and if so, do you have one??


louisnewbie20 said:


> My cherrywood baby working with me from home today! I don't see her that often here on the forum. the pics don't do her justice, SO sweet in real life and the leather has a really subtle sparkle to it.  she fits SO much, I picked her as an alternative to the PM because I felt this bag is slightly more feminine and I LOVE the top handle. I keep making my husband run his hand over it and I'm like 'SEE, isn't that so great'



i looooooooooove this bag! thanks for sharing your photo and commenting about the interior because i always wondered how much this bag could fit! she's on my wishlist!!



louisnewbie20 said:


> GORGE. so stunning in black actually, I haven't seen it in that colour way before. It must be so carefree to use her. (as carefree as using a lux bag can be lol)



i am SO in love with the black lambskin speedy! it feels so luxe but also not in-your-face. the 22 is the PERFECT size IMO!!


----------



## louisnewbie20

CAcker01 said:


> ok this bag, this coffe cup, and your charms matching the cup set off the aesthetics of this photo so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> i love your stickers!! is that a frenchie sticker on your cup and if so, do you have one??
> 
> 
> i looooooooooove this bag! thanks for sharing your photo and commenting about the interior because i always wondered how much this bag could fit! she's on my wishlist!!
> 
> 
> 
> i am SO in love with the black lambskin speedy! it feels so luxe but also not in-your-face. the 22 is the PERFECT size IMO!!



It is really surprising how much fits! I've got a small LV purse, mirror, lipstick, hand sanitiser, sunglasses (uncased), 2 phones, a little snack and room for more. it also has a little back open pocket that you can slip a mask and/or phone into. There is an interior pocket too. The inside is lined with a really nice soft pink and the underside of the flap is canvas Mono so when you open it you get a nice flash of mono. x


----------



## hers4eva

balen.girl said:


> Time for coffee..
> View attachment 5110662



adorable photo


----------



## KoalaXJ

Her first day out at work with me: ) I was trying to wait till my birthday but I hate waiting 
Using the speedy B strap with it because I’m short hehehe


----------



## Sunshine mama

BTP Papillon BB in rosebud with the roses.  
It looks so pretty with the pink.


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> BTP Papillon BB in rosebud with the roses.
> It looks so pretty with the pink.
> View attachment 5111150



*oh my gosh   
@Sunshine mama you out did yourself today 

Your new photo should be blown up and framed for your front room and you know what?
You will see all your guests do this  and this 

Love your prized photo in your favorite colors too.

P.S. Your cluster of roses faded in the distance made my  go pitter-patter*


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> *oh my gosh
> @Sunshine mama you out did yourself today
> 
> Your new photo should be blown up and framed for your front room and you know what?
> You will see all your guests do this  and this
> 
> Love your prized photo in your favorite colors too.
> 
> P.S. Your cluster of roses faded in the distance made my  go pitter-patter*


Oh my!! Thank you so much! That's very kind of you hers4eva!!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> BTP Papillon BB in rosebud with the roses.
> It looks so pretty with the pink.
> View attachment 5111150


I agree, it’s sooo beautiful! Love your Papillon BB, love the pic, and the roses


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday all! Here’s my second day of SB stickers. I got a cute narwhal addition for my WT plexi clutch
> View attachment 5110863
> View attachment 5110864


Happy Tuesday to you too! The little narwhal is particularly cute!


----------



## eena1230

The Grand Canyon with my PS Pm again.. can you see the Colorado River


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> BTP Papillon BB in rosebud with the roses.
> It looks so pretty with the pink.
> View attachment 5111150


That bag & that pic are gorgeous. I love the colours.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@EveyB @bbcerisette66 
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Yes! It sure is. I would love to join you!   Your nano is adorable and the charm is perfect too!





Louisianna said:


> Such a cut pic, love how the color of the charm match the cup...





hers4eva said:


> adorable photo


Thank you for your kind words. It’s an old charm, but I really love the color. So I use it on all of my LV bag. Yesterday was the first time I put it on nano speedy and I love it.


----------



## balen.girl

SpeedyJC said:


> Traveled to our place out in county side.  First time using my new to me keepall. I love vintage luggage.
> 
> View attachment 5111003


I have the same Goyard. Mine is MM size, too big for daily use, but amazing for travel. I hope I can get it in PM with color..


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> BTP Papillon BB in rosebud with the roses.
> It looks so pretty with the pink.
> View attachment 5111150


This picture is absolutely perfect. Looks like an ad in a magazine!


----------



## balen.girl

Ok, I have to admit.. I’ve been bad lately. Keep buying from others..


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Ok, I have to admit.. I’ve been bad lately. Keep buying from others..
> View attachment 5111475


Lol you sure have! What goodie is inside? Card holder?


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Lol you sure have! What goodie is inside? Card holder?


They call it zipped coin purse.. But to me it’s a card case with zipper..


----------



## 23adeline

Seal keepall xs


----------



## Sunshine mama

This one again today.


----------



## gwendo25

Taking a break with my Pallas bb.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Sunshine mama said:


> This one again today.
> View attachment 5111726



Cutest pink bag!


----------



## louisnewbie20

Sunshine mama said:


> This one again today.
> View attachment 5111726


Such a gorgeous colour. Reminds me of pink starburst candy


----------



## Sunshine mama

Love_N_Lune said:


> Cutest pink bag!


Thank you!


louisnewbie20 said:


> Such a gorgeous colour. Reminds me of pink starburst candy


Thank you.  And that's a great comparison! Pink Starburst is my favorite!!!


----------



## ohfrankie

UpTime said:


> Despite the annoying traps, it is still a cutie
> View attachment 5099286
> View attachment 5099287


What is annoying about the straps?


----------



## ohfrankie

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying the Nice today with the strap from Papillon BB and the BTP key charm. (too much maybe???)
> View attachment 5100751


Not too much! The color combination is so cute, it's perfect.


----------



## ohfrankie

MmeM124 said:


> Added a long gold tone chain to make it rain-proof, although we’ve been lucky and have had great weather!


I have the same one! It's so simple and perfect.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ohfrankie said:


> Not too much! The color combination is so cute, it's perfect.


Awwww. Thank you for the input!


----------



## kkfiregirl

gwendo25 said:


> Debating which one to wear today….
> 
> View attachment 5108160



Hi- I love the scarf on your croisette; may I ask where it’s from? Thank you!


----------



## fyn72

Speedy b Empreinte to work today, love how easy the speedy's are to use.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Used my vintage Cannes for the first time today. With no strap like the new version it was a pain to get in and out of, but I still love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bags_4_life said:


> Used my vintage Cannes for the first time today. With no strap like the new version it was a pain to get in and out of, but I still love it!
> 
> View attachment 5112129


No pain, no gain!
Sometimes beauty can be painful,  but it's soooo worth it!
Cute Cannes!


----------



## gwendo25

kkfiregirl said:


> Hi- I love the scarf on your croisette; may I ask where it’s from? Thank you!


It’s from Amazon.


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Speedy b Empreinte to work today, love how easy the speedy's are to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112085


It is a gorgeous bag ! And such a beautiful colour


----------



## 23adeline

Using Marelle for the second time


----------



## mariliz11

A new addition and a repair! I had the vachetta handle of my Métis repaired and got this cute Emilie wallet in rose ballerine with it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This pochette from the Neverfull as a crossbody.


----------



## mariliz11

New favorite SLG duo


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today at the LV store,  I just had to take a picture of my Neverfull pouch with this beautiful yellow luggage!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@mariliz11 @Sunshine mama
Woah  You guys are spoiling me with all this pink! So much gorgeous eye candy for us today. Thanks for sharing and happy Thursday to you both
  

> hope your LV visit was fruitful, SM *wink wink


----------



## mariliz11

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @mariliz11 @Sunshine mama
> Woah  You guys are spoiling me with all this pink! So much gorgeous eye candy for us today. Thanks for sharing and happy Thursday to you both
> 
> 
> > hope your LV visit was fruitful, SM *wink wink


Thank you


----------



## Bumbles

mariliz11 said:


> New favorite SLG duo
> View attachment 5112722


That pink mini pochette is Devine! So pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @mariliz11 @Sunshine mama
> Woah  You guys are spoiling me with all this pink! So much gorgeous eye candy for us today. Thanks for sharing and happy Thursday to you both
> 
> 
> > hope your LV visit was fruitful, SM *wink wink


Hehe hehe thank you.  And it was fruitful!!!


----------



## Iamminda

First time out with this little cutie (shamelessly or shamefully  copying SunshineMama )


----------



## Islandbreeze

Iamminda said:


> First time out with this little cutie (shamelessly or shamefully  copying SunshineMama )
> Oh I think there’s a least a few of us on here, myself included, copying her!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113212


----------



## 23adeline

Using Pochette Coussin.
	

		
			
		

		
	





I just noticed some dirt at one of the corner, again my facial cleansing oil did a good job on removing it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Using Pochette Coussin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113294
> View attachment 5113295
> View attachment 5113296
> 
> I just noticed some dirt at one of the corner, again my facial cleansing oil did a good job on removing it.
> View attachment 5113297
> View attachment 5113298


Wow! What cleansing oil did you use?


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> First time out with this little cutie (shamelessly or shamefully  copying SunshineMama )
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113212


We enjoy copying or inspiring each other’s, don’t we?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> First time out with this little cutie (shamelessly or shamefully  copying SunshineMama )
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113212


Wait! I thought this was my picture!!!
It's really pretty IM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> We enjoy copying each other’s, don’t we?


Yes! I was convinced by you to get a Keepall XS !


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! What cleansing oil did you use?


I use a Korean brand facial cleansing oil called Lanaige .  I discovered the effectiveness of it many years ago by trying a sample that I got from shopping mall, after I finished that sample, I bought a big  bottle of that cleansing oil just to clean my bag, not my face


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes! I was convinced by you to get a Keepall XS !


So happy that you love that WC keepall xs too, I love the back of it more


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> So happy that you love that WC keepall xs too, I love the back of it more


Me too!!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Vivienne/Gemini bandeau and Trio Messenger today .  (Thanks for letting me share this ultra casual mod shot — I was so pleased with myself for wearing a bandeau around the neck for the first time ).  Have a great week everyone .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110351


I love being super casual but then rockin the high end accessories! Love this M!


----------



## Aliluvlv

balen.girl said:


> Time for coffee..
> View attachment 5110662


So awesome! Love everything about this pic


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday all! Here’s my second day of SB stickers. I got a cute narwhal addition for my WT plexi clutch
> View attachment 5110863
> View attachment 5110864


So awesome!


----------



## Iamminda

Well 23adeline and IslandBreeze — It’s a good thing we are a stylish bunch since we often copy each other. 





23adeline said:


> We enjoy copying or inspiring each other’s, don’t we?





Sunshine mama said:


> Wait! I thought this was my picture!!!
> It's really pretty IM!



Thanks SSSSM for your style inspiration


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> First time out with this little cutie (shamelessly or shamefully  copying SunshineMama )
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113212


Whooo hooo! Looks fantastic! SunshineMama also has me contemplating making my WT NF pochette crossbody. Got to love a brilliant idea. This Kirigami set is so gorgeous.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Whooo hooo! Looks fantastic! SunshineMama also has me contemplating making my WT NF pochette crossbody. Got to love a brilliant idea. This Kirigami set is so gorgeous.



Thanks kindly A .  SM sure has a lot of creative and brilliant ideas for purses and other things — quite an inspiring gal


----------



## balen.girl

Aliluvlv said:


> So awesome! Love everything about this pic


Thank you Aliluvlv..


----------



## gwendo25

Tuileries besace on this bright summer day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Ouah !!! I’m crazy about that bag. It fits you very well. I'm thinking of giving it to myself !!!


I love this expression!


----------



## Sunshine mama

louisnewbie20 said:


> My cherrywood baby working with me from home today! I don't see her that often here on the forum. the pics don't do her justice, SO sweet in real life and the leather has a really subtle sparkle to it.  she fits SO much, I picked her as an alternative to the PM because I felt this bag is slightly more feminine and I LOVE the top handle. I keep making my husband run his hand over it and I'm like 'SEE, isn't that so great'


I had wanted this bag so much at a time when I was on ban island.
It's sooo pretty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday all! Here’s my second day of SB stickers. I got a cute narwhal addition for my WT plexi clutch
> View attachment 5110863
> View attachment 5110864


Love the nonchalant chic look with your clear bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Aliluvlv  And @Iamminda 
You two are so sweet, and I am honored!
I just love all the input and ideas we get from this "learning channel" !!



Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly A .  SM sure has a lot of creative and brilliant ideas for purses and other things — quite an inspiring gal


----------



## 1LV




----------



## Sunshine mama

These two belong together!


----------



## 1LV

Sunshine mama said:


> These two belong together!
> View attachment 5113770


Sweet!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the nonchalant chic look with your clear bag!


Lol thank you!

Love your pairing today also  I can’t wait to add a LE Keepall XS to my collection - love this size. I’ll be feeding off your gorgeous eye candy till the perfect colour comes for me!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> These two belong together!
> View attachment 5113770



Love this cute pairing


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this cute pairing


Thank you IM!!!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> These two belong together!
> View attachment 5113770



I just melted in a sea of    ‘s


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this expression!


Maybe my English is poor and I try to explain what I feel about ♥️♥️
that is funny to read my English, no ?


----------



## DrTootr

My latest addition to my Toiletry Pouch crew, the tiny but mighty 15 




And for anyone curious about this Toiletry Pouch 15 size here's my recent unboxing video:


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Maybe my English is poor and I try to explain what I feel about ♥♥
> that is funny to read my English, no ?


Your English is much much better than my Français!
I knew exactly what your  was talking about!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Your English is much much better than my Français!
> I knew exactly what your  was talking about!


You are a nice person ♥️


----------



## bfly

This V jelly sandals are on sale, I snatched them to matchy matchy my by the pool NF. Thanks to @MyBelongs to Louis to enable me. I couldn’t justify the price for jelly sandals but since they’re on sale why not

Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> You are a nice person ♥


Thank you!


----------



## Miss Bel Air




----------



## nickelsandcoins

Featuring my new obsession for the past 2 weeks - my new to me bucket pochette  with the mono strap to make a crossbody. Perfect size for my iPhone 11 and all my essentials. It’s larger than a mini pochette accessoires and smaller than the normal. I’m obssessedddddd!


----------



## thewave1969

nickelsandcoins said:


> Featuring my new obsession for the past 2 weeks - my new to me bucket pochette  with the mono strap to make a crossbody. Perfect size for my iPhone 11 and all my essentials. It’s larger than a mini pochette accessoires and smaller than the normal. I’m obssessedddddd!
> 
> View attachment 5114376


Love the pearl necklace


----------



## Bumbles

DrTootr said:


> My latest addition to my Toiletry Pouch crew, the tiny but mighty 15
> 
> View attachment 5114004
> 
> 
> And for anyone curious about this Toiletry Pouch 15 size here's my recent unboxing video:



You got it just in time! And a great tp26 pair! So pretty


----------



## 23adeline

I really love this LVxNBA Handle Trunk


----------



## DrTootr

Bumbles said:


> You got it just in time! And a great tp26 pair! So pretty


Cheers Bumbles and very true! Have a great day lovely


----------



## mrslkc23

My PSM's first day out


----------



## gwendo25

It’s going to be a dull rainy day today, so I will go with the worry free Odeon PM (with Etsy chain extenders) for fun.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bfly said:


> This V jelly sandals are on sale, I snatched them to matchy matchy my by the pool NF. Thanks to @MyBelongs to Louis to enable me. I couldn’t justify the price for jelly sandals but since they’re on sale why not
> 
> Happy weekend everyone.
> 
> View attachment 5114167


Lol that’s awesome! We’re twinning 3 for 3 now and I’m happy you got them. Mine was actually bought with 40% off (start of season promo) so I’m glad we both scored  Who doesn’t love deals, right?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> So awesome!


Thanks Ali, you’re too kind. Happy Saturday!


----------



## DrTootr

Oops everyone,

My apologies I made a BIG MISTAKE yesterday and this is actually the Toiletry Pouch 19 video, see my unboxing link below;



... please ignore where I keep saying TP15 in this video, as it's the TP19. 

I had bought a few things from LV on Wednesday and got the boxes muddled up and confused, so again I'm sorry ...and clearly it's a sign I need to be getting more sleep


----------



## DrTootr

And here's quite a few of my Toiletry Pouches together... the 15, 19 and 26 incase anyone wants to see what size would suit them the most.








And my unboxing video of the Toiletry Pouch 15 is here below, incase it helps anyone decide again on which size to get:



Have a great weekend everyone x


----------



## XCCX

Hello LV lovers! Here’s today’s bag!
Please excuse my work uniform..


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lol that’s awesome! We’re twinning 3 for 3 now and I’m happy you got them. Mine was actually bought with 40% off (start of season promo) so I’m glad we both scored  Who doesn’t love deals, right?



You’re absolutely right, who doesn’t love deals. Mine also 40% off lol.


----------



## travelbliss

DrTootr said:


> And here's quite a few of my Toiletry Pouches together... the 15, 19 and 26 incase anyone wants to see what size would suit them the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114926
> 
> 
> And my unboxing video of the Toiletry Pouch 15 is here below, incase it helps anyone decide again on which size to get:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone x



You have an awesome collection of TP's now considered to be very rare !! LVoely !!


----------



## DiamondGirl17

Took this one out for the day! Happy Juneteenth!✊


----------



## betseylover

Wearing my cosmetic pouch as a little purse this evening.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Finally taking a short vacation!  Haven't driven up to the north shore of Lake Superior since 2016. So nice to be out! Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## LuxNewbie

Papillon trunk! Since we're still in mini lockdown, she's just out with me to run errands for the furkids


----------



## fyn72

Picked up my purchase from LV today, logomania leopard. Got to try on the Lockme Tender. My partner said I should get the pink one, it’s so pretty. I would take the chain off if wearing with long strap.


----------



## fyn72

And here is the black one, I feel the strap is too long on me even crossbody? I’m 5’3


----------



## fyn72

Lockme tender next to my Pochette Metis


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Picked up my purchase from LV today, logomania leopard. Got to try on the Lockme Tender. My partner said I should get the pink one, it’s so pretty. I would take the chain off if wearing with long strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115515
> View attachment 5115516
> View attachment 5115517


It is a gorgeous bag ! I prefer with the short strap! it's more fashionable at the moment ♥️


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> Picked up my purchase from LV today, logomania leopard. Got to try on the Lockme Tender. My partner said I should get the pink one, it’s so pretty. I would take the chain off if wearing with long strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115515
> View attachment 5115516
> View attachment 5115517


Congrats on the scarf!
The Lockme Tender looks stunning!  
I agree, I would wear it without the chain when worn with the long strap. 
The long strap should also have a medium setting. Did you try that as well? I think that should be a good length crossbody. But it looks gorgeous on you on the shoulder!


----------



## fyn72

EveyB said:


> Congrats on the scarf!
> The Lockme Tender looks stunning!
> I agree, I would wear it without the chain when worn with the long strap.
> The long strap should also have a medium setting. Did you try that as well? I think that should be a good length crossbody. But it looks gorgeous on you on the shoulder!


Aww thank you! I only saw the two lengths, the shorter on the shoulder and very long setting. My partner hates the chain but loves the bag


----------



## gwendo25

Ready for Sunday with my Croisette.


----------



## bfly

Happy Sunday everyone.
Decided to give some loves for my beloved Eva today


----------



## 23adeline

LVxNBA Handle Trunk at night


----------



## bh4me

Heading out with my Petite Malle Souple


----------



## MCBadian07

Her first day brunching yesterday!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Still enjoying this 19 year old cabas mezzo, headed out to enjoy the beautiful weather in the NE today !!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Father’s Day to all the great dads of TPF and in the world!


----------



## Samatti

Dmurphy1 said:


> Still enjoying this 19 year old cabas mezzo, headed out to enjoy the beautiful weather in the NE today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115681


I have the same model


----------



## travelbliss

Dmurphy1 said:


> Still enjoying this 19 year old cabas mezzo, headed out to enjoy the beautiful weather in the NE today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115681


LVoe both your Monogram classics !!


----------



## Bumbles

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5115482
> 
> Finally taking a short vacation!  Haven't driven up to the north shore of Lake Superior since 2016. So nice to be out! Happy weekend everyone!


What a gorgeous pic! I want to be there too!    And I’ll take the psm reverse too while I’m at it lol simply stunning and so relaxing! Enjoy


----------



## Bumbles

LuxNewbie said:


> Papillon trunk! Since we're still in mini lockdown, she's just out with me to run errands for the furkids


So pretty!


----------



## Bumbles

The pink one is definitely you fyn! 


fyn72 said:


> Picked up my purchase from LV today, logomania leopard. Got to try on the Lockme Tender. My partner said I should get the pink one, it’s so pretty. I would take the chain off if wearing with long strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115515
> View attachment 5115516
> View attachment 5115517


----------



## Bumbles

bh4me said:


> Heading out with my Petite Malle Souple
> View attachment 5115660


This bag is stunning and so underrated and not many people have it. Gorgeous!!


----------



## fyn72

Bumbles said:


> The pink one is definitely you fyn!


Aww haha thanks! That’s what everyone says! Haha


----------



## Dmurphy1

travelbliss said:


> LVoe both your Monogram classics !!


Thank you!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Bumbles said:


> What a gorgeous pic! I want to be there too!    And I’ll take the psm reverse too while I’m at it lol simply stunning and so relaxing! Enjoy


Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

My special combo Speedy Ink BB at work


----------



## alexandrajavs

Carrying my month-old Alma BB DE to get my first vaccine shot.


----------



## pmburk

My newest Neverfull MM in Albert, Texas enjoying some live music and libations over the weekend.


----------



## bh4me

Bumbles said:


> This bag is stunning and so underrated and not many people have it. Gorgeous!!


Thank you! I never considered this bag until I saw it in the store. So happy I was able to get one


----------



## Aliluvlv

Happy summer!


----------



## 23adeline

This beauty really needs some cleanup and it’s all done now . Again thanks to the facial cleaning oil 





	

		
			
		

		
	
Both are BB but Capucines looks so much bigger


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5117010
> 
> Happy summer!



Such a pretty duo A .  Happy Summer to you too


----------



## mrslkc23

Quick errand run


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> For @GAN and others to see size comparison
> LVxNBA Handle Trunk vs Trunk Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105748
> 
> Handle Trunk vs Mini Soft Trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105749


These are great comparison pictures thanks for sharing. 
Can you tell us a bit more about the Epi white Trunk Clutch? Like to get a white bag for summer but don’t find much info here in purse forums TIA.


----------



## Firebird!

Our cat an Neverfull in ‚action‘.


----------



## thewave1969

23adeline said:


> This beauty really needs some cleanup and it’s all done now . Again thanks to the facial cleaning oil
> View attachment 5117037
> View attachment 5117038
> View attachment 5117039
> View attachment 5117040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are BB but Capucines looks so much bigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117042


Great results! Which product did you use?


----------



## Melli12

Firebird! said:


> Our cat an Neverfull in ‚action‘.


Lovely picture  such a cute little cat


----------



## 23adeline

thewave1969 said:


> Great results! Which product did you use?


Facial cleaning oil from Laneige


----------



## 23adeline

LVtingting said:


> These are great comparison pictures thanks for sharing.
> Can you tell us a bit more about the Epi white Trunk Clutch? Like to get a white bag for summer but don’t find much info here in purse forums TIA.


I bought this trunk clutch 2 years ago, it is bigger than petite malle . There is a zipper on top but I normally leave it open when I use this bag, I only closed s lock leather trim part. it’s a structured bag


----------



## thewave1969

23adeline said:


> Facial cleaning oil from Laneige


Great, thank you. Any oily residue or did you apply very sparingly?


----------



## 23adeline

thewave1969 said:


> Great, thank you. Any oily residue or did you apply very sparingly?


I would use quite a lot at stubborn dirt area, completely soaked and wait for dirt to be dissolved by oil, then wiped off with tissue paper until I don’t see oily surface . I even managed to remove colour transfer on my Double V bag few years ago , but I had deleted the before after pics


----------



## thewave1969

23adeline said:


> I would use quite a lot at stubborn dirt area, completely soaked and wait for dirt to be dissolved by oil, then wiped off with tissue paper until I don’t see oily surface . I even managed to remove colour transfer on my Double V bag few years ago , but I had deleted the before after pics


Thank you, so helpful


----------



## Kate Mnl

23adeline said:


> Using Marelle for the second time
> View attachment 5112454


Hi, can you use the short strap as a shoulder bag?


----------



## GJ*

In the Dolomites


----------



## 23adeline

Kate Mnl said:


> Hi, can you use the short strap as a shoulder bag?


Not comfortable for me, that’s why I was telling the other tpfer friends maybe because I’m fat  For petite size persons, maybe okay.


----------



## CAcker01

Baby girl  at brunch at a Greek cafe that has theeeeeeee most decadent coffee!


----------



## EveyB

Firebird! said:


> Our cat an Neverfull in ‚action‘.


Your cat is so cute! The Neverfull looks good too


----------



## EveyB

CAcker01 said:


> Baby girl  at brunch at a Greek cafe that has theeeeeeee most decadent coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117247


Sooo pretty and supple


----------



## UpTime

Waiting for Car service


----------



## UpTime

Waiting for Car service


----------



## Kate Mnl

23adeline said:


> Not comfortable for me, that’s why I was telling the other tpfer friends maybe because I’m fat  For petite size persons, maybe okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117146


Thanks for the reply! I think we’re on the same size and I even have a similar denim dress just like what you’re wearing ☺️. Based on the pic you shared and I’m not petite too, it only means that it might be uncomfortable for me too if I use it as a short shoulder bag. While it’s a good thing that both straps are removable (I can just purchase a separate strap), the downside of course is I have to spend more and this bag is pricey already. Oh I’m a little sad about this. Ive been looking for this style for a while now and though people say that it’s very similar to the Prada re edition, I don’t like Prada .


----------



## SpeedyJC

On the road again with my Keepall.


----------



## 23adeline

Kate Mnl said:


> Thanks for the reply! I think we’re on the same size and I even have a similar denim dress just like what you’re wearing ☺. Based on the pic you shared and I’m not petite too, it only means that it might be uncomfortable for me too if I use it as a short shoulder bag. While it’s a good thing that both straps are removable (I can just purchase a separate strap), the downside of course is I have to spend more and this bag is pricey already. Oh I’m a little sad about this. Ive been looking for this style for a while now and though people say that it’s very similar to the Prada re edition, I don’t like Prada .


Maybe use other straps that you have or get a non LV strap , or add extension chain to the original handle


----------



## 23adeline

Spring Street champagne colour, I almost forgot the name of this bag


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Spring Street champagne colour, I almost forgot the name of this bag
> View attachment 5117826
> View attachment 5117827



Your bag and your outfit are very pretty


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> Your bag and your outfit are very pretty


Thanks dear 
This is my old outfit and relatively old bag too


----------



## Tinuviel

my favourite bag Capucines mm


----------



## GJ*




----------



## 23adeline

Kate Mnl said:


> Thanks for the reply! I think we’re on the same size and I even have a similar denim dress just like what you’re wearing ☺. Based on the pic you shared and I’m not petite too, it only means that it might be uncomfortable for me too if I use it as a short shoulder bag. While it’s a good thing that both straps are removable (I can just purchase a separate strap), the downside of course is I have to spend more and this bag is pricey already. Oh I’m a little sad about this. Ive been looking for this style for a while now and though people say that it’s very similar to the Prada re edition, I don’t like Prada .


How about adding a bandeau?


----------



## BagLady14

GJ* said:


> In the Dolomites
> View attachment 5117142
> View attachment 5117143


Where are you?  Did you take a tram at Monte Baldo?


----------



## BagLady14

First day out with my Mini Deauville


----------



## mcallis29

Tinuviel said:


> my favourite bag Capucines mm
> 
> View attachment 5117997
> View attachment 5117998
> View attachment 5117999
> View attachment 5118001


Hello! Lovely bag. I was thinking about buying that bag charm, what do you think of it? Thanks!


----------



## Tinuviel

mcallis29 said:


> Hello! Lovely bag. I was thinking about buying that bag charm, what do you think of it? Thanks!


This bag charm is made from leather 
cute colors


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> How about adding a bandeau?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118172


It is beautiful


----------



## melodieksa

my fav LV is the pochette accessoires but i am so in love with my poche noé and so proud that i got it in France before the actual price increase and paid it only 400 euros from the store (now she is more than 600 i think)


	

		
			
		

		
	
. She's a beauty


----------



## lalaLita

melodieksa said:


> my fav LV is the pochette accessoires but i am so in love with my poche noé and so proud that i got it in France before the actual price increase and paid it only 400 euros from the store (now she is more than 600 i think)
> View attachment 5118408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . She's a beauty


So beautiful with this chain! Is this a LV chain?


----------



## Scooch

Riding shotgun on the way into the office today!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Bought this chunky chain strap last week. Have worn it on 2 bags so far including this classic mono Pochette Accessoires.


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

HarlemBagLady said:


> Bought this chunky chain strap last week. Have worn it on 2 bags so far including this classic mono Pochette Accessoires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118529


Where did you get that chain? I love it!  and that RING is Fiyyaaahh!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Picked up my purchase from LV today, logomania leopard. Got to try on the Lockme Tender. My partner said I should get the pink one, it’s so pretty. I would take the chain off if wearing with long strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115515
> View attachment 5115516
> View attachment 5115517





fyn72 said:


> Lockme tender next to my Pochette Metis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115558


Congrats on the scarf.   And I think the pink bag looks so pretty on you.  I thought the bag was bigger!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> My special combo Speedy Ink BB at work
> View attachment 5116294
> View attachment 5116295


Oh I really like it with the luggage tag. Cute!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Facial cleaning oil from Laneige


What kind of oil?


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I really like it with the luggage tag. Cute!!


Thanks! It’s the speedy BB ink original tag but I placed it at the strap 



Sunshine mama said:


> What kind of oil?


Laneige facial cleansing oil


----------



## 23adeline

Matchy matchy of the day - my blouse , bag and the tree


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Thanks! It’s the speedy BB ink original tag but I placed it at the strap
> 
> 
> Laneige facial cleansing oil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118686


Thank you


----------



## GJ*

BagLady14 said:


> Where are you?  Did you take a tram at Monte Baldo?


We were a little further away. We took the cable car towards Langkofel.  That was our stopover on the way to the wellness hotel.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

1HandbagCrazyMs said:


> Where did you get that chain? I love it!  and that RING is Fiyyaaahh!



Thank You!  I just got the ring for my birthday.  My besty bought it from Gucci. The chain is from Etsy.  There are a lots of sellers with all sorts of chain straps.


----------



## Saz93

23adeline said:


> Matchy matchy of the day - my blouse , bag and the tree
> View attachment 5118687
> View attachment 5118688



 That colour is so beautiful!


----------



## BagLady14

GJ* said:


> We were a little further away. We took the cable car towards Langkofel.  That was our stopover on the way to the wellness hotel.


A gorgeous spot in the world.  Perfect for a handbag posing shot!


----------



## originalheather

Just about to head out to a patio for dinner. It has been nice to have an excuse to get a little dressed up after a very long COVID lock-down.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This watery blue bag.


----------



## Saz93

On our way to Scotland for the weekend 
My mini montsouris from 1995


----------



## missconvy

Road trip


----------



## 23adeline

I finally have the courage to bring this bag out .
But I still feel awkward


----------



## 23adeline

Random group photo


----------



## l.ch.

Sunshine mama said:


> Today at the LV store,  I just had to take a picture of my Neverfull pouch with this beautiful yellow luggage!!!
> View attachment 5112958


Is the piece of luggage really so small? Or is it the angle?


----------



## l.ch.

23adeline said:


> I bought this trunk clutch 2 years ago, it is bigger than petite malle . There is a zipper on top but I normally leave it open when I use this bag, I only closed s lock leather trim part. it’s a structured bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117107
> View attachment 5117111
> View attachment 5117112


This is one of my dream bags


----------



## Sunshine mama

l.ch. said:


> Is the piece of luggage really so small? Or is it the angle?


It's like a carry-on size.  I really didn't pay attention to the size, just how cute it was.


----------



## starrynite_87

Spent the past few days at the beach with my family, found a great little raw organic breakfast spot with the cutest little patio area.


----------



## SpeedyJC

balen.girl said:


> I have the same Goyard. Mine is MM size, too big for daily use, but amazing for travel. I hope I can get it in PM with color..


Its such a fabulous bag and I love I can use it in the rain without worry.


----------



## EveyB

BagLady14 said:


> First day out with my Mini Deauville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118241
> View attachment 5118242


Love it


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> I finally have the courage to bring this bag out .
> But I still feel awkward
> View attachment 5119698
> View attachment 5119699
> View attachment 5119700



Beautiful — This may be favorite Cannes (we don’t see this particular version too much).  I don’t usually go for giant logos but these giant flowers are so pretty.  It looks very good on you .  Does the bag roll/flip around due to the shape?  I know it’s flat on the backside but I heard it‘s cylindrical shape sometimes makes it hard to wear.


----------



## beachbabe90

missconvy said:


> Road trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119339


Love this so much! Definitely my dream bag


----------



## beachbabe90

BagLady14 said:


> First day out with my Mini Deauville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118241
> View attachment 5118242


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

First day out with my newbies — trying to decide between a chocolate, strawberry or matcha cake


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my newbies — trying to decide between a chocolate, strawberry or matcha cake
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120616


Beautiful bag
I vote for the strawberry cake!


----------



## lalaLita

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my newbies — trying to decide between a chocolate, strawberry or matcha cake
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120616


So perfect !


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful — This may be favorite Cannes (we don’t see this particular version too much).  I don’t usually go for giant logos but these giant flowers are so pretty.  It looks very good on you .  Does the bag roll/flip around due to the shape?  I know it’s flat on the backside but I heard it‘s cylindrical shape sometimes makes it hard to wear.



Thanks for your nice words! You are always so encouraging   
It does roll a bit, therefore carry on the short handle is more comfortable. 
I like this print the most for Cannes, that’s why  bought this even if I’m not using it, I’d keep it as a collection piece.



l.ch. said:


> This is one of my dream bags


I just realised it is no longer available on LV website


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my newbies — trying to decide between a chocolate, strawberry or matcha cake
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120616


Matcha please 
Your bag is nicely dressed up with the bandeau , love it !


----------



## 23adeline

@Sunshine mama 
Seeing your beautiful keepall xs made me think I should bring out my keepall xs today


----------



## Bumbles

BagLady14 said:


> First day out with my Mini Deauville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118241
> View attachment 5118242


Wow! This looks gorgeous amazing! It looks even nicer than the mono!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> @Sunshine mama
> Seeing your beautiful keepall xs made me think I should bring out my keepall xs today
> View attachment 5120681
> View attachment 5120680


This is a stunning duo!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> I finally have the courage to bring this bag out .
> But I still feel awkward
> View attachment 5119698
> View attachment 5119699
> View attachment 5119700


How come? It’s such a gorgeous bag and so special and LE. You should rock it with pride!


----------



## teddyraph

It's Saturday! My 3rd day of carrying Ms Pivoine


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> How come? It’s such a gorgeous bag and so special and LE. You should rock it with pride!


Because the shape of this bag is odd and it is being called ‘Rice Cooker’ in Asia countries


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much .  I ended up ordering a Mocha Caramel Cake  (which was not in the display case but available).



Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful bag
> I vote for the strawberry cake!





lalaLita said:


> So perfect !





23adeline said:


> Matcha please
> Your bag is nicely dressed up with the bandeau , love it !


----------



## fyn72

Met up with a friend for coffee. Pretty cold today! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 First time wearing my LV jungle scarf


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my newbies — trying to decide between a chocolate, strawberry or matcha cake
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120616


Stunning bag and bandeau  
I read you chose mocha caramel - sounds delicious!


----------



## GAN

Carrying this out today for the very first time, to match my sporty outfit. Bought this since April and waited too long to finally use this 

 My ever first piece in such lighter colour canvas..Hope I wont get it dirty


----------



## melodieksa

lalaLita said:


> So beautiful with this chain! Is this a LV chain?


thank you, not LV , it's dressupyourpurse chain


----------



## melodieksa

23adeline said:


> @Sunshine mama
> Seeing your beautiful keepall xs made me think I should bring out my keepall xs today
> View attachment 5120681
> View attachment 5120680


i am in love !!! so so pretty


----------



## 23adeline

GAN said:


> View attachment 5120805
> 
> Carrying this out today for the very first time, to match my sporty outfit. Bought this since April and waited too long to finally use this
> 
> My ever first piece in such lighter colour canvas..Hope I wont get it dirty


We are bag twins for today 
It can be easily cleaned, don’t worry


----------



## Sunshine mama

GAN said:


> View attachment 5120805
> 
> Carrying this out today for the very first time, to match my sporty outfit. Bought this since April and waited too long to finally use this
> 
> My ever first piece in such lighter colour canvas..Hope I wont get it dirty


Looks great!  It's my first light colored canvas too since I am also twinning with you. And I too have no idea how to care for this type of canvas.


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Met up with a friend for coffee. Pretty cold today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time wearing my LV jungle scarf


You look stunning! I'm waiting for winter.


----------



## Sunshine mama

teddyraph said:


> It's Saturday! My 3rd day of carrying Ms Pivoine
> 
> View attachment 5120691


How do you like your Miss Pivoine so far?


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> @Sunshine mama
> Seeing your beautiful keepall xs made me think I should bring out my keepall xs today
> View attachment 5120681
> View attachment 5120680


Looks more beautiful on you than me!!!
And that tiny Keepall looks really cute hanging like that. I think I will try it with my tiny Coach piece since I missed out with the LV one.


----------



## emo4488

love traveling with this team ❤️


----------



## EveyB

The Keepall xs in watercolour print is sooo pretty! Love seeing all your beautiful pictures @Sunshine mama , @GAN and @23adeline  
Since it’s Canvas, maybe it can be cleaned with a warm damp (microfibre) cloth?


----------



## GAN

23adeline said:


> I finally have the courage to bring this bag out .
> But I still feel awkward


  It is such a gorgeous bag, I think it was already discontinued if I am not wrong.  You simply rock wearing this, should wear it more often.   



23adeline said:


> @Sunshine mama
> Seeing your beautiful keepall xs made me think I should bring out my keepall xs today


  your outfit is very matchy and I like your lil keepall. 




Sunshine mama said:


> Looks great!  It's my first light colored canvas too since I am also twinning with you. And I too have no idea how to care for this type of canvas.


 @23adeline @Sunshine mama   we are bag twins today!  I love the color and prints on this but the color is so light, I worry about dirtying it and in fact I am wearing all black clothing today. I keep checking once in a while if any dark color from my clothing rubbed onto the canvas of bag.  Giving myself a headache by wearing such dark color, using the bag for 1st time. Luckily all went well. Very comfortable and easy to use the bag. 







EveyB said:


> The Keepall xs in watercolour print is sooo pretty! Love seeing all your beautiful pictures @Sunshine mama , @GAN and @23adeline
> Since it’s Canvas, maybe it can be cleaned with a warm damp (microfibre) cloth?


   Thank you 
I have been warned by my CA to be careful of wearing it against esp darker denim when I bought this lovely keepall as I cannot resist this color combo and my friend bought the other dark navy leather xs color as she prefer a carefree version.


----------



## teddyraph

Sunshine mama said:


> How do you like your Miss Pivoine so far?


I 
I love her! It’s a very pretty bag!


----------



## MCBadian07

On our way to the city today


----------



## missconvy

beachbabe90 said:


> Love this so much! Definitely my dream bag


Thanks! It really is a great bag. One of my faves.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GAN said:


> It is such a gorgeous bag, I think it was already discontinued if I am not wrong.  You simply rock wearing this, should wear it more often.
> 
> your outfit is very matchy and I like your lil keepall.
> 
> 
> @23adeline @Sunshine mama   we are bag twins today!  I love the color and prints on this but the color is so light, I worry about dirtying it and in fact I am wearing all black clothing today. I keep checking once in a while if any dark color from my clothing rubbed onto the canvas of bag.  Giving myself a headache by wearing such dark color, using the bag for 1st time. Luckily all went well. Very comfortable and easy to use the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5120989
> View attachment 5120990
> 
> 
> Thank you
> I have been warned by my CA to be careful of wearing it against esp darker denim when I bought this lovely keepall as I cannot resist this color combo and my friend bought the other dark navy leather xs color as she prefer a carefree version.


Ohhhhh! It looks beautiful on you!!!
Is that dress a natural fiber like cotton or linen?


----------



## GAN

Sunshine mama said:


> Ohhhhh! It looks beautiful on you!!!
> Is that dress a natural fiber like cotton or linen?


 Thank you   
the jumper dress I was wearing is soft cotton twill like corduroy material


----------



## EveyB

GAN said:


> It is such a gorgeous bag, I think it was already discontinued if I am not wrong.  You simply rock wearing this, should wear it more often.
> 
> your outfit is very matchy and I like your lil keepall.
> 
> 
> @23adeline @Sunshine mama   we are bag twins today!  I love the color and prints on this but the color is so light, I worry about dirtying it and in fact I am wearing all black clothing today. I keep checking once in a while if any dark color from my clothing rubbed onto the canvas of bag.  Giving myself a headache by wearing such dark color, using the bag for 1st time. Luckily all went well. Very comfortable and easy to use the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5120989
> View attachment 5120990
> 
> 
> Thank you
> I have been warned by my CA to be careful of wearing it against esp darker denim when I bought this lovely keepall as I cannot resist this color combo and my friend bought the other dark navy leather xs color as she prefer a carefree version.


Looks gorgeous on you!   
I think it’s especially dark denim to be wary of, better be on the safe side.


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Stunning bag and bandeau
> I read you chose mocha caramel - sounds delicious!



Thanks so much EveyB  .


----------



## white houses

Out with my favorite bag today!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my newbies — trying to decide between a chocolate, strawberry or matcha cake
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120616


So gorgeous and drool worthy M! And the cakes too   that's a tough choice but chocolate would be my pick


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Sunday my friends!
My action this morning is jewelry cleaning


----------



## bh4me

Papillon Trunk  for the day


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> So gorgeous and drool worthy M! And the cakes too   that's a tough choice but chocolate would be my pick



Big thanks A .  I like chocolate better than strawberry and matcha but not quite as much as mocha Caramel


----------



## CharlyParis

Today's ✨


----------



## fyn72

Out for brunch with daughter and family today


----------



## Miss Bel Air




----------



## mrslkc23

Local coffee is lve! Happy Sunday all


----------



## 23adeline

Waiting in the car while hubby buy  takeaway dinner


----------



## 23adeline

mrslkc23 said:


> Local coffee is lve! Happy Sunday all
> View attachment 5121635


Singapore?


----------



## mrslkc23

23adeline said:


> Singapore?


Yes


----------



## TheGoofyCat

Took my croisette out for the first time


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Waiting in the car while hubby buy  takeaway dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121668


This is so cute and pretty


----------



## hers4eva

*Got my keys to go for a wonderful drive seeing this glorious Summer day in my garden*






LV Purse Lovers Have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Venessa84

Let’s go Yankees!


----------



## lexibrenna

My Damien Ebene Studs wallet!


----------



## purselovah91

23adeline said:


> Not comfortable for me, that’s why I was telling the other tpfer friends maybe because I’m fat  For petite size persons, maybe okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117146


Are you fat? you look like a normal size to me. Please, forget the LV and learn to love yourself xo


----------



## Sunshine mama

TheGoofyCat said:


> Took my croisette out for the first time
> View attachment 5121703


Gorgeous with this bandeau!


----------



## 23adeline

purselovah91 said:


> Are you fat? you look like a normal size to me. Please, forget the LV and learn to love yourself xo


Thanks 
I was very skinny then became slightly overweight after i passed 30 YO , and started to slim down since 4 years ago after I really started practicing healthy way of eating and routine exercises …. I’m at normal weight now but I need to reduce a bit more… this is the way I love myself


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Looks more beautiful on you than me!!!
> And that tiny Keepall looks really cute hanging like that. I think I will try it with my tiny Coach piece since I missed out with the LV one.


Yes , you are always so creative and inspiring


----------



## Mapoon

Finally on my staycation using my fav fuss free odeon PM but last min rules that we need to wear masks again lucky I was prepared for the family to wear them…remembering that I had to wear masks on my previous staycation too…have a good week all!


----------



## 23adeline

Using this City Steamer today because I need to carry more things in my bag and i don’t have to worry about colour transfer from my new denim dress


----------



## sonygermany

My Speedy got a pearl necklace as a thank you for being so reliable


----------



## eena1230

Papillon trunk with my mono bandoulière 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
sitting pretty while I’m working hard


----------



## SK_pochacco

Little cutie is ready for a walk today


----------



## Rachelkelter

sonygermany said:


> My Speedy got a pearl necklace as a thank you for being so reliable
> 
> View attachment 5122407


Is that the 25


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tried noir Mylockme + a pink strap. They're gold and silver hardware but I like it.


----------



## 23adeline

Last night, I was looking for Alma PM studs to check the glazing status , couldn’t find it but I found this Twist MM, therefore  I’m using it today


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Tried noir Mylockme + a pink strap. They're gold and silver hardware but I like it.
> View attachment 5122689



Great to see this beauty again .  I am partial to anything pink so I like the strap with it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Great to see this beauty again .  I am partial to anything pink so I like the strap with it.


Thank you.  To summarize,  I think the pink strap summer-ized the black bag.


----------



## mrslkc23

Craving for hearty mushroom soup! Out with MPA today 




Mirror shot


----------



## sonygermany

Rachelkelter said:


> Is that the 25



No, 30


----------



## gwendo25

Seeing red today!


----------



## Rachelkelter

sonygermany said:


> No, 30


I love it! Idk why it’s so hard for me to tell the difference between the 25 and 30 sometimes. I even have a 30 of my own in DE so I should be able to tell …


----------



## bh4me

Pochette Accessoires DA


----------



## thebattagirl

Mahina L with Rose Pop


----------



## Georgee girl

Received goodies from the nail salon!!!


----------



## ohfrankie

23adeline said:


> I finally have the courage to bring this bag out .
> But I still feel awkward
> View attachment 5119698
> View attachment 5119699
> View attachment 5119700


SO CUTE AND UNIQUE! Don't feel awkward! It looks awesome.


----------



## ohfrankie

23adeline said:


> Because the shape of this bag is odd and it is being called ‘Rice Cooker’ in Asia countries


Then it is the fanciest and prettiest "rice cooker" they'll ever get to see


----------



## Sunshine mama

This blue cutie looks so cute with yellow-green.


----------



## mlitmo

Still love my Metis!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> This blue cutie looks so cute with yellow-green.
> View attachment 5123627
> View attachment 5123647


This is sooo beautiful!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Graceful PM with GO bandeau


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Graceful PM with GO bandeau
> View attachment 5123733


Love this!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mlitmo said:


> Still love my Metis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123664


What a beautiful summery look!


----------



## love2learn

eena1230 said:


> Papillon trunk with my mono bandoulière
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitting pretty while I’m working hard


Love how you switched out the strap!!


----------



## love2learn

gwendo25 said:


> Seeing red today!
> 
> View attachment 5123399


So pretty!!


----------



## Iamminda

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Graceful PM with GO bandeau
> View attachment 5123733



This looks great with the bandeau handle


----------



## mlitmo

> Sunshine mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful summery look!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much!
Click to expand...


----------



## eena1230

love2learn said:


> Love how you switched out the strap!!


Thanks dear @love2learn! I find this strap much more comfortable than the original strap.


----------



## 23adeline

ohfrankie said:


> Then it is the fanciest and prettiest "rice cooker" they'll ever get to see


The silver EPI Cannes , looks like rice cooker the most  



ohfrankie said:


> SO CUTE AND UNIQUE! Don't feel awkward! It looks awesome.


Thanks dear


----------



## 23adeline

Happy sunny morning!
	

		
			
		

		
	




The most expensive bag charms


----------



## berrystronk

Quite literally, stalking preloved markets just to find other pieces from this collection.


----------



## Iamminda

Used this pretty wristlet to go grab a take-out order . Have a great week everyone


----------



## EveyB

berrystronk said:


> View attachment 5124115
> 
> Quite literally, stalking preloved markets just to find other pieces from this collection.


Love your keepall xs, the charm and your outfit


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Used this pretty wristlet to go grab a take-out order . Have a great week everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124136


Sooo pretty! A great week to you too


----------



## 23adeline

Final unboxing of June


----------



## Tinuviel

Just arrive today

capucines again


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this!!!





Iamminda said:


> This looks great with the bandeau handle


Thank you very much my lovelies!!


----------



## M5_Traveler

Taking this beauty out for the first time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Tinuviel  your Capucines are so pretty!
I especially love it with the strap!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Used this pretty wristlet to go grab a take-out order . Have a great week everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124136


Your blue K looks really pretty with the pearl! Must copy IM!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My BTP K pochette  looking cute with her yellow fellows.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> My BTP K pochette  looking cute with her yellow fellows.
> View attachment 5124537


So beautiful and dreamy! Love it!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Waiting for my chicken teriyaki at Subway with my true DE friend!


----------



## Tinuviel

Sunshine mama said:


> @Tinuviel  your Capucines are so pretty!
> I especially love it with the strap!



Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> So beautiful and dreamy! Love it!


Thank you M!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much EveyB 




EveyB said:


> Sooo pretty! A great week to you too




Thank you SSSSM .  I couldn’t remember where I got the pearl chain idea from but thought it was likely from you. .  I am loving your dreamy BTP picture today (and every time really).



Sunshine mama said:


> Your blue K looks really pretty with the pearl! Must copy IM!!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> This blue cutie looks so cute with yellow-green.
> View attachment 5123627
> View attachment 5123647


Gorgeous colours ♥️


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Gorgeous colours ♥


Thank you cerisette!


----------



## DiamondGirl17

Out and about earlier with the Alma


----------



## 23adeline

WAH Nice Mini is first day at work today, borrowing the strap and key bell of Vanity PM


----------



## Tinuviel

Try to wrap bandeau


----------



## gwendo25

Happy Canada  Day and relaxing pool day!


----------



## EveyB

Tinuviel said:


> Try to wrap bandeau
> View attachment 5125268
> View attachment 5125269
> View attachment 5125270
> View attachment 5125271


So beautiful!


----------



## EveyB

gwendo25 said:


> Happy Canada  Day and relaxing pool day!
> 
> View attachment 5125305


Happy Canada Day to you too! I hope everything is fine where you live. We heard about the terrible heat in parts of Canada.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Ready for the hot sunny days (that will hopefully come to rainy Germany soon)!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Used this pretty wristlet to go grab a take-out order . Have a great week everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124136


Beautiful IM! So classy and elegant  


Sunshine mama said:


> My BTP K pochette  looking cute with her yellow fellows.
> View attachment 5124537


Sunshine heaven  I love this pic so much!! Happy Thursday, SM!


MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Ready for the hot sunny days (that will hopefully come to rainy Germany soon)!
> View attachment 5125351


Love this fresh lineup of Azur, MM! Hope you enjoy some hot weather soon with your LV beauties


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Canada Day to our Canuck LV fans! And a happy July 1st to everyone else


----------



## EveyB

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Ready for the hot sunny days (that will hopefully come to rainy Germany soon)!
> View attachment 5125351


So pretty your Azur family 
I hope the rain stops soon (saw it on the news) and you get to enjoy your beauties!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5125364
> View attachment 5125368
> View attachment 5125369
> 
> Happy Canada Day to our Canuck LV fans! And a happy July 1st to everyone else


Happy Canada Day and July 1st to you too MB!  Hope you are fine!
Every time I see a pic of your cute cat charm I think I need this too. Then I try to convince myself that I don’t need it


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful IM! So classy and elegant
> Sunshine heaven  I love this pic so much!! Happy Thursday, SM!
> Love this fresh lineup of Azur, MM! Hope you enjoy some hot weather soon with your LV beauties





EveyB said:


> So pretty your Azur family
> I hope the rain stops soon (saw it on the news) and you get to enjoy your beauties!


Thank you so much my lovely friends!     Wish you a great day!


----------



## Tinuviel

EveyB said:


> So beautiful!




Thank you


----------



## brokebutclassy

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Ready for the hot sunny days (that will hopefully come to rainy Germany soon)!
> View attachment 5125351


Gorgeous!


----------



## brokebutclassy

Iamminda said:


> Used this pretty wristlet to go grab a take-out order . Have a great week everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124136


Love the colors!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EveyB said:


> Happy Canada Day and July 1st to you too MB!  Hope you are fine!
> Every time I see a pic of your cute cat charm I think I need this too. Then I try to convince myself that I don’t need it


Thanks Evey! Hope you’re well too hun. Lol I hear you girl… that’s the story of my life too! We’re all happy members and enablers here  Hope your July is fantastic


----------



## katieCH008

Hi ladies! Do any of you own the neonoe and speedy 25? What are the pros and cons? I have the neonoe and I think I’m gonna sell it to get the speedy 25. I love the neonoe but I’m feeling annoyed by the straps. Anyone feel this way?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

First July unboxing ~ my SA was kind enough to include these LV cards with the package - so cute!!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> First July unboxing ~ my SA was kind enough to include these LV cards with the package - so cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125505


Congrats and enjoy! 
I‘ve been eyeing this strap in black!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

brokebutclassy said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Iamminda

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Ready for the hot sunny days (that will hopefully come to rainy Germany soon)!
> View attachment 5125351



Such a beautiful DA family


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful IM! So classy and elegant



Thanks kindly V .   I am loving your MPA paired with the adorable cat charm .  Congrats on your new strap and beautiful bandeau!  And Happy Canada Day to you


----------



## Iamminda

brokebutclassy said:


> Love the colors!



Thanks


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful DA family


Thank you hun!


----------



## LVovely

Dauphine Mini and Dauphine Baby say Goodnight from Berlin, Germany


----------



## Ava758

katieCH008 said:


> Hi ladies! Do any of you own the neonoe and speedy 25? What are the pros and cons? I have the neonoe and I think I’m gonna sell it to get the speedy 25. I love the neonoe but I’m feeling annoyed by the straps. Anyone feel this way?



I own both. A Neo Noe in Mono and a Speedy B 25 in Empriente leather. I didn’t find the straps on the Neo Noe comfortable since they were so thin, so I purchased a shoulder pad for it and now it’s much more comfortable to carry. I usually carry my Speedy by the handles so I’ve never actually used the bandolier strap.


----------



## gwendo25

EveyB said:


> Happy Canada Day to you too! I hope everything is fine where you live. We heard about the terrible heat in parts of Canada.


Thank you!  Everything is good where we are.


----------



## Aliluvlv

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Ready for the hot sunny days (that will hopefully come to rainy Germany soon)!
> View attachment 5125351


So gorgeous! What a great summer collection


----------



## Aliluvlv

Standing by to enjoy a long weekend. Happy Canada Day to my northern neighbors!


----------



## 23adeline

WaH MPA, but I find the original strap is too short for me, so I’m using strap and chain from Dauphine Mini


----------



## EveyB

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5125909
> 
> Standing by to enjoy a long weekend. Happy Canada Day to my northern neighbors!


So pretty!  have a wonderful  long weekend!


----------



## LVovely

23adeline said:


> WaH MPA, but I find the original strap is too short for me, so I’m using strap and chain from Dauphine Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125959
> View attachment 5125960
> View attachment 5125961
> View attachment 5125962


Gorgeous bag! I thought about combining this with the black, wide strap that is available to buy seperately!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Aliluvlv said:


> So gorgeous! What a great summer collection


Thank you so much hun!


----------



## 23adeline

lovelyrita said:


> Gorgeous bag! I thought about combining this with the black, wide strap that is available to buy seperately!


I’m going to use a thick strap too  
I requested  my CA to order a black thick strap for me few months ago, the strap is here in the store but my CA is not allowed to go back to work at the moment due to MCO.


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5125364
> View attachment 5125368
> View attachment 5125369
> 
> Happy Canada Day to our Canuck LV fans! And a happy July 1st to everyone else


Happy Canada Day MB! And what a gorgeous pairing of goodies! Love it


----------



## Bumbles

lovelyrita said:


> Dauphine Mini and Dauphine Baby say Goodnight from Berlin, Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125736


I love your dauphine, especially the baby one! Is that the airpods holder? What can you fit in it? How do you use it? Super cute


----------



## mrslkc23

Heading out with PSM for 2nd dose of vaccine!

Excuse the messy background


----------



## calisnoopy

LV Mini Backpack Charm




LV Game On Reversible Bomber Jacket




LV Game On Vanity PM


----------



## Valeriabloom

First time with my TP26 in empriente red converted as a cross body 
Just love it


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> WaH MPA, but I find the original strap is too short for me, so I’m using strap and chain from Dauphine Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125959
> View attachment 5125960
> View attachment 5125961
> View attachment 5125962


Your WaH pieces are beautiful, as is this outfit and Chanel pin!


----------



## Aliluvlv

mrslkc23 said:


> Heading out with PSM for 2nd dose of vaccine!
> 
> Excuse the messy background
> 
> View attachment 5126107


Beautiful! I like wearing my psm crossbody with a wide strap too. What chain is that on the zippers? Looks great! Congratulations on getting your 2nd dose.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Blue and green.


----------



## GJ*

take the roller coaster mp to the roller coaster


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful IM! So classy and elegant
> Sunshine heaven  I love this pic so much!! Happy Thursday, SM!
> Love this fresh lineup of Azur, MM! Hope you enjoy some hot weather soon with your LV beauties


Thank you!Happy July to you too!
And happy 4th of July weekend everyone!


----------



## DrTootr

Matching my nails to my new Pochette Coussin, loving it's fun pink and purple vibes for Summer time x




And if anyone is curious about this bag in general and what it fit's inside, I just uploaded a YouTube video, link below...


----------



## M_Butterfly

GJ* said:


> take the roller coaster mp to the roller coaster
> View attachment 5126248


I love your LV but the Gucci wallet is adorable


----------



## LVovely

Bumbles said:


> I love your dauphine, especially the baby one! Is that the airpods holder? What can you fit in it? How do you use it? Super cute


Yes, it‘s the airpods holder and it fits my airpods pro perfectly! I only use it for that, it‘s tiny! It‘s a nice accessory though, I wear it as crossbody or as a neclace !


----------



## bbcerisette66

katieCH008 said:


> Hi ladies! Do any of you own the neonoe and speedy 25? What are the pros and cons? I have the neonoe and I think I’m gonna sell it to get the speedy 25. I love the neonoe but I’m feeling annoyed by the straps. Anyone feel this way?


I have the Néo Noé and the speedy 25. 
I never use my speedy.The shape of the speedy is too bulky crossbody and I don’t like to carry my bags as a handbag


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Taking cover under the shade. Was such a warm work day


----------



## DAMER

bbcerisette66 said:


> I have the Néo Noé and the speedy 25.
> I never use my speedy.The shape of the speedy is too bulky crossbody and I don’t like to carry my bags as a handbag


I agree. I have 2 Speedy B25 (mono & DE) and though I love the style & size, I almost never wear them.I  don’t mind the slouch as I personally don’t like the look of Speedy B25 with bag organizer (too bulky for a crossbody), but without it it’s a big black hole and I struggle to find smaller things inside. I use my Empreinte NeoNoe as a shoulder and crossbody bag and I find it is a much more user friendly piece.


----------



## bbcerisette66

DAMER said:


> I agree. I have 2 Speedy B25 (mono & DE) and though I love the style & size, I almost never wear them.I  don’t mind the slouch as I personally don’t like the look of Speedy B25 with bag organizer (too bulky for a crossbody), but without it it’s a big black hole and I struggle to find smaller things inside. I use my Empreinte NeoNoe as a shoulder and crossbody bag and I find it is a much more user friendly piece.


Empreinte Néo Noé !!! A so beautiful bag ♥️


----------



## GJ*

M_Butterfly said:


> I love your LV but the Gucci wallet is adorable


Many Thanks   I used it for the first time


----------



## MCBadian07

Braved the little bit of rain this morning and she came back with some friends


----------



## DAMER

bbcerisette66 said:


> Empreinte Néo Noé !!! A so beautiful bag ♥


Thank you


----------



## merekat703

botd


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MCBadian07 said:


> Braved the little bit of rain this morning and she came back with some friends
> 
> View attachment 5126411
> View attachment 5126412
> View attachment 5126413


That’s gorgeous!!!     Looking at your pic, I definitely need to take my BTP speedy out as well!  BTW, I‘d love to see what’s in those beautiful black shopping bags


----------



## EveyB

MCBadian07 said:


> Braved the little bit of rain this morning and she came back with some friends
> 
> View attachment 5126411
> View attachment 5126412
> View attachment 5126413


Your Speedy is so beautiful  
Oh yes please do share what’s in the pretty black bags


----------



## Bumbles

lovelyrita said:


> Yes, it‘s the airpods holder and it fits my airpods pro perfectly! I only use it for that, it‘s tiny! It‘s a nice accessory though, I wear it as crossbody or as a neclace !


It’s adorable!


----------



## fyn72

katieCH008 said:


> Hi ladies! Do any of you own the neonoe and speedy 25? What are the pros and cons? I have the neonoe and I think I’m gonna sell it to get the speedy 25. I love the neonoe but I’m feeling annoyed by the straps. Anyone feel this way?


I have a neo noe and 3 speedy b's and love them all. I don't like to wear either crossbody, only on shoulder. If I had to choose it would be the speedy b as I like how it sits low down on the hip and is easy to use.


----------



## MCBadian07

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> That’s gorgeous!!!     Looking at your pic, I definitely need to take my BTP speedy out as well!  BTW, I‘d love to see what’s in those beautiful black shopping bags





EveyB said:


> Your Speedy is so beautiful
> Oh yes please do share what’s in the pretty black bags


Thank you loves! I will post shortly...just waiting for my other CC Factory 5 to arrive to take a family photo


----------



## 23adeline

7 months old LVxUF PA is in action today


----------



## DAMER

23adeline said:


> 7 months old LVxUF PA is in action today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126737
> View attachment 5126747


Pretty


----------



## 23adeline

DAMER said:


> Pretty


Thanks!


----------



## balen.girl

First day after lockdown, went to pick up something..


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> This blue cutie looks so cute with yellow-green.
> View attachment 5123627
> View attachment 5123647



Blue and yellow are the best. Beautiful shots dear. Happy weekend.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5125364
> View attachment 5125368
> View attachment 5125369
> 
> Happy Canada Day to our Canuck LV fans! And a happy July 1st to everyone else



Cheers MB


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> First day after lockdown, went to pick up something..
> View attachment 5126827


Oh my! What  beautiful everything!!! I ADORE the orange with the orange twillies! They're so fun!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> Blue and yellow are the best. Beautiful shots dear. Happy weekend.


Thank you. Hope you're having a great weekend too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today's choices for DD and me.


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my! What  beautiful everything!!! I ADORE the orange with the orange twillies! They're so fun!


Thank you Sunshine. My orange bag is super special to me. I was on the list for 2 years..! Honestly I was hopeless after one year of waiting. Then on my birthday month, Hermes call me and ask me if I still want it because already 2 years. I quickly said yes. And the best part is hubby pay for it as my birthday gift. So this bag will stay with me forever..


----------



## JetGirl216

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Ready for the hot sunny days (that will hopefully come to rainy Germany soon)!
> View attachment 5125351


Wonderful collection!


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> Thank you Sunshine. My orange bag is super special to me. I was on the list for 2 years..! Honestly I was hopeless after one year of waiting. Then on my birthday month, Hermes call me and ask me if I still want it because already 2 years. I quickly said yes. And the best part is hubby pay for it as my birthday gift. So this bag will stay with me forever..


Awesome! Did Hermes know it was your bday month?


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## redjellybean

Shopping time


----------



## l.ch.

23adeline said:


> Last night, I was looking for Alma PM studs to check the glazing status , couldn’t find it but I found this Twist MM, therefore  I’m using it today
> View attachment 5123117


Another dream bag! Your collection is seriously amazing


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> Awesome! Did Hermes know it was your bday month?


No, when I collect, she apologized to make me wait for 2 years and I told her how happy I was when she call me because it’s my birthday month. One of the nicest SA I’ve ever met. So this bag is really a special one for me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

redjellybean said:


> Shopping time


Love this bag on you!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's choices for DD and me.
> View attachment 5127030


The Fendi bag !!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVlvoe_bug said:


> The Fendi bag !!!!


Awww. Thank you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's choices for DD and me.
> View attachment 5127030


Beautiful! You’re DD is a lucky young lady to have such a stylish mom


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My Saturday LV and SB


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

JetGirl216 said:


> Wonderful collection!


thank you very much!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My Saturday LV and SB
> View attachment 5127286


Wow what a gorgeous pic! Thank you for summer and vacation vibes!!!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My Saturday LV and SB
> View attachment 5127286


Love the bob and the drink    
Happy Saturday!


----------



## EveyB

redjellybean said:


> Shopping time


Looks gorgeous on you! Happy shopping


----------



## Venessa84

In the pool edition


----------



## berrystronk

I think I do prefer the PV MM as a clutch


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY lovely ladies    Hope your early summer weekend is fab!


MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Wow what a gorgeous pic! Thank you for summer and vacation vibes!!!





EveyB said:


> Love the bob and the drink
> Happy Saturday!


----------



## eena1230

It’s my Oldie but goodie Eva Clutch... Gosh, I’ve had her for 9 years..


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

eena1230 said:


> It’s my Oldie but goodie Eva Clutch... Gosh, I’ve had her for 9 years..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127467


Beautiful (you and your bag)! Happy 9 years to miss Eva


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Independence Day weekend to our LVoely American members!


----------



## 23adeline

eena1230 said:


> It’s my Oldie but goodie Eva Clutch... Gosh, I’ve had her for 9 years..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127467


Beautiful ! 
I have DE Eva clutch which is about 9-10 years old too


----------



## 23adeline

l.ch. said:


> Another dream bag! Your collection is seriously amazing


Thanks dear! 
I keep telling myself don’t  buy anymore but LV keeps coming out with pieces that are attractive to me


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Sunday!
We have a small Pochette‘s gathering 
My first 11 years old PA is still MIA


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful (you and your bag)! Happy 9 years to miss Eva


Thank you Dear M! You’re always so sweet my LVoe friend...


----------



## eena1230

23adeline said:


> Beautiful !
> I have DE Eva clutch which is about 9-10 years old too


Thank you sweet @23adeline ... I love the DE eva print as well... it’s a great grab and go bag..


----------



## travelbliss

Venessa84 said:


> In the pool edition
> 
> View attachment 5127401


LVoe this photo....wishing i had a few more pieces from this collection {{{ sigh }}}


----------



## l.ch.

23adeline said:


> Thanks dear!
> I keep telling myself don’t  buy anymore but LV keeps coming out with pieces that are attractive to me


Please, don’t punch me, but lately I find very few items that I really like… I really like the small
Keepalls, that you so beautifully show us here and some pieces here and there, but nothing really swoons me… despite the fact that I REALLY have an itch for something new…


----------



## shesaiddestroy

Waiting for my 2nd vaccination


----------



## EveyB

shesaiddestroy said:


> Waiting for my 2nd vaccination
> View attachment 5127936


Beautiful


----------



## SpeedyJC

Trouville out enjoying a sunny day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> In the pool edition
> 
> View attachment 5127401


Love this picture so much V!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

travelbliss said:


> LVoe this photo....wishing i had a few more pieces from this collection {{{ sigh }}}


Me too!!!!!


----------



## bh4me

With my NBA handle trunk today. Have a great day!


----------



## 23adeline

l.ch. said:


> Please, don’t punch me, but lately I find very few items that I really like… I really like the small
> Keepalls, that you so beautifully show us here and some pieces here and there, but nothing really swoons me… despite the fact that I REALLY have an itch for something new…


Hahaha!  different flowers look good in different people . It’s good that you can save money first 
I‘m glad that I don’t like anything from the Fornasetti and the Lipstick ( this line is not coming to my country anyway)


----------



## MooMooVT

mrs.JC said:


> View attachment 5127827
> 
> 
> Happy 4th, everyone!  Wore my Gucci Soho Disco today to complete my "festive" look and used my trusty decade-old cles and Victorine wallet (not pictured).


UGH! I just ordered the black Disco but I still want the red disco. STUNNING!


----------



## Tinuviel

Just arrive
Capucines mm


----------



## 23adeline

Today using WaH MPA on BTP MPA strap


----------



## bfly

Enjoying my 4th of July weekend.
Breakfast with the view


----------



## EveyB

bfly said:


> Enjoying my 4th of July weekend.
> Breakfast with the view
> 
> View attachment 5128332


Gorgeous!  Happy to hear you’re having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## LVovely

Little Vivienne patiently waiting with me at the doctor‘s office! Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## LVovely

23adeline said:


> Today using WaH MPA on BTP MPA strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128283
> View attachment 5128282


Love the thick strap on this bag!


----------



## Fierymo

Monday Love with the Noe


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

lovelyrita said:


> Little Vivienne patiently waiting with me at the doctor‘s office! Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128385
> View attachment 5128386


OMG, this bag is so gorgeous!!!!!        And Vivienne of course very cute


----------



## QueenieQ

Croisette is my daily partner but today I add a twilly on it and I’m ridiculously happy with how it comes !


----------



## Farkvam

1996 Alma PM in Kenyan Fawn. Soaking up the rays with it by my side (whilst ensuring it's not in the Sun as much as moi )


----------



## 23adeline

LV Arch , one of my favourite bag. Using a non LV chain strap with it today


----------



## berrystronk

A hand-me-down from the real collector in the fam, my mom   . Usually wear it only to travel but since pandemic hit, it's been stuck in a box. So today, it gets to breath some.


----------



## mandaron

My brand new on the go!!! First time out


----------



## mandaron

23adeline said:


> LV Arch , one of my favourite bag. Using a non LV chain strap with it today
> View attachment 5128975
> View attachment 5128976


Where did you get the strap? Really love it!


----------



## 23adeline

mandaron said:


> Where did you get the strap? Really love it!


I randomly saw it at one of our local online platform called Lazada, they have different length in black and also brown colour . I already have 4 same chain strap in black colour from my 3 vanity pm and speedy ink , so I bought the brown colour , 110cm . The D rings that I got together with this chain, I‘m using them on my WaH Nice Mini 
I attached the pic here maybe you could search by pic on online platform that are available.


----------



## bfly

EveyB said:


> Gorgeous!  Happy to hear you’re having a wonderful weekend!



Thank you @EveyB. Hope you too dear.


----------



## bfly

Farkvam said:


> 1996 Alma PM in Kenyan Fawn. Soaking up the rays with it by my side (whilst ensuring it's not in the Sun as much as moi )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128768



Wow it still look gorgeous.


----------



## Bumbles

berrystronk said:


> View attachment 5127453
> 
> I think I do prefer the PV MM as a clutch


Yes, me too. Very pretty


----------



## Bumbles

Venessa84 said:


> In the pool edition
> 
> View attachment 5127401


This PV is simply gorgeous and stunning! So unique and special. Wish I got a po in the clouds or even the bag charm pouch! Oh well, at least I didn’t miss out on the wc pv and po so am happy there


----------



## Sunshine mama

Farkvam said:


> 1996 Alma PM in Kenyan Fawn. Soaking up the rays with it by my side (whilst ensuring it's not in the Sun as much as moi )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128768


Simply breathtaking!
@berrystronk , your gorgeous Neverfull looks brand new!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This bag riding with me yesterday afternoon.  I tried the strap from the Papillon BB and the hardware didn't match,  but I liked the overall vibe together.


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag riding with me yesterday afternoon.  I tried the strap from the Papillon BB and the hardware didn't match,  but I liked the overall vibe together.
> View attachment 5129232


Me too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> Me too!


Thank you!


----------



## Farkvam

bfly said:


> Wow it still look gorgeous.


Thank you!


----------



## Dkay6

Palm Springs on Vacay


----------



## JetGirl216

QueenieQ said:


> Croisette is my daily partner but today I add a twilly on it and I’m ridiculously happy with how it comes !
> View attachment 5128640


Great bag! I was using mine this past holiday weekend as well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Running errands today with the Papillon  BB. I find it a perfect size for days when I need a bag that's bigger than a phone bag.


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Running errands today with the Papillon  BB. I find it a perfect size for days when I need a bag that's bigger than a phone bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129435


This is so so pretty  
I love all your pics!


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> LV Arch , one of my favourite bag. Using a non LV chain strap with it today
> View attachment 5128975
> View attachment 5128976


Wow what a cool bag.  I've never seen this one before!


----------



## berrystronk

Sunshine mama said:


> Simply breathtaking!
> @berrystronk , your gorgeous Neverfull looks brand new!!!



Thank you  It looks new because mom never used it, hence the hand-me-down. I only ever use it to travel out of country which happens 2-3x per year.


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines Mini


----------



## bfly

Another day with my fave psm.


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Capucines Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129796


This is one of my absolute favourites in your collection, stunning!


----------



## TheGoofyCat

Out with my Eva clutch (such a care free bag)


----------



## Miss Bel Air




----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Capucines Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129796


Sooo cute!


----------



## mumu67

And here is my 15 years old speedy damier ebene 25… I love her so much


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Running errands today with the Papillon  BB. I find it a perfect size for days when I need a bag that's bigger than a phone bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129435


It is so beautiful and cute ♥️


----------



## bfly

Carrying her for the 1st time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> Carrying her for the 1st time.
> 
> View attachment 5130091
> View attachment 5130092


Cute!!


----------



## LVovely

mumu67 said:


> And here is my 15 years old speedy damier ebene 25… I love her so much
> 
> View attachment 5130069


Wow, she‘s in top condition


----------



## EveyB

bfly said:


> Carrying her for the 1st time.
> 
> View attachment 5130091
> View attachment 5130092


So pretty, with the slides!


----------



## jane

Mixing brands today


----------



## bfly

EveyB said:


> So pretty, with the slides!



Thank you dear.


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!!



Thank you dear.


----------



## berrystronk

mumu67 said:


> And here is my 15 years old speedy damier ebene 25… I love her so much
> 
> View attachment 5130069


I dare say, these don't age. LOL my speedy30 from 14-15years ago looks new. I used it almost everyday in uni


----------



## anika913

bfly said:


> Carrying her for the 1st time.
> 
> View attachment 5130091
> View attachment 5130092


pretty! makes me want one too! goes well with your slides too


----------



## anika913

mumu67 said:


> And here is my 15 years old speedy damier ebene 25… I love her so much
> 
> View attachment 5130069



nice! it looks fresh out of the box. Damier is really the most practical and easiest to maintain.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This yellow cutie.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Mini Capucines, bag of the day at the Bellagio Conservatory !!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Mini Capucines, bag of the day at the Bellagio Conservatory !!


Pretty bag! Cool pucture!


----------



## berrystronk

23adeline said:


> I randomly saw it at one of our local online platform called Lazada, they have different length in black and also brown colour . I already have 4 same chain strap in black colour from my 3 vanity pm and speedy ink , so I bought the brown colour , 110cm . The D rings that I got together with this chain, I‘m using them on my WaH Nice Mini
> I attached the pic here maybe you could search by pic on online platform that are available.


I'm really liking this chain too. I've been looking through Etsy to find something similar. It's amazing how much changing a strap can update a bag or give it a different "vibe."


----------



## Mapoon

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Mini Capucines, bag of the day at the Bellagio Conservatory !!


Stunning! background looks like a painting!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

We are twinning !!!





Sunshine mama said:


> Running errands today with the Papillon  BB. I find it a perfect size for days when I need a bag that's bigger than a phone bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129435


----------



## 23adeline

Onthego PM


----------



## bfly

anika913 said:


> pretty! makes me want one too! goes well with your slides too



Thank you.


----------



## Purse Chakra

My Soufflot MM accompanied me to a much-needed massage today. Still really liking her with my wider Coach Field Tote strap instead of the strap that actually comes with the bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsMBunboxing said:


> We are twinning !!!


Yay!!! 
I would love to see you style your bag!! I always love your pictures!


----------



## mariliz11

Vintage Vavin PM - I think this was my first LV purchase in my 20s (this or the Speedy 25 DE). I almost gave it away a few years ago


----------



## Sunshine mama

mariliz11 said:


> Vintage Vavin PM - I think this was my first LV purchase in my 20s (this or the Speedy 25 DE). I almost gave it away a few years ago
> View attachment 5131099


Oh it's really cute! I'm glad you still have it in your collection to share it with us!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Back to pink again. 
BTP x BTP


----------



## mariliz11

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh it's really cute! I'm glad you still have it in your collection to share it with us!


Thank you @Sunshine mama


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Back to pink again.
> BTP x BTP
> View attachment 5131109



So pretty — I can’t enough pink either .  What a cool looking giant perfume bottle (?) too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — I can’t enough pink either .  What a cool looking giant perfume bottle (?) too!


Thank you! 
It is a giant decorative perfume bottle(I think it's actually functional)  I got a long time ago at an antique store,  to go along with my giant wine glass that I also got from an antique store. 
I like HUGE bags, and giant household items!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Playing catch up with Dr. apts this week.


----------



## UpTime

Oldie Saint Germaine BB is out w youngest card case on a summer day


----------



## jane

Another one of these beauties, this time with a gorgeous Coach Dakotah. Leather on these is basically the same, in fact the Coach one is probably better.


----------



## GAN

Was out yesterday after morn meeting, picking up my stuff from LV boutique, gazing out the window having late lunch with this beauty while waiting for my unexpected appointment with my Chanel SA who reserved a bag for me. My hubby's trunk box from 2018. He hardly use that much,  so I get to borrow it


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Sunshine mama said:


> Yay!!!
> I would love to see you style your bag!! I always love your pictures!


Thank you.  I love your pics too.


----------



## 23adeline

Ok now this Montaigne BB looks so big 



But I really like the greyish studs and the padlock


----------



## 23adeline

Random group photo


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Ok now this Montaigne BB looks so big
> View attachment 5131754
> View attachment 5131755
> 
> But I really like the greyish studs and the padlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131757


The LV lock looks cute with this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@UpTime 
How is your experience with your St Germaine BB? The color is so pretty,  especially with your fuchsia CCH!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Aliluvlv 
Your reverse mono mini is really cute. I don't usually like this color combo,  but lately,  I am loving it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I am using my BTP NF pochette as a crossbody today. I can't get over how much this fits even though it's such a flat item.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I am using my BTP NF pochette as a crossbody today. I can't get over how much this fits even though it's such a flat item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132121
> View attachment 5132122



Love these two cuties


----------



## missconvy




----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> @Aliluvlv
> Your reverse mono mini is really cute. I don't usually like this color combo,  but lately,  I am loving it!


Thank you!  I felt the same the first time I saw the reverse print and wasn't sure what to think but when combined with the monogram I love it more than monogram only.


----------



## 23adeline

Watercolor Mini Sac Marin
	

		
			
		

		
	





I like to add this handle from twist pm on it


----------



## BagLadyT

jane said:


> Another one of these beauties, this time with a gorgeous Coach Dakotah. Leather on these is basically the same, in fact the Coach one is probably better.
> 
> View attachment 5131573
> View attachment 5131574


I love the feather charm/tag!


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> I am using my BTP NF pochette as a crossbody today. I can't get over how much this fits even though it's such a flat item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132121
> View attachment 5132122



This is so adorable


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> I am using my BTP NF pochette as a crossbody today. I can't get over how much this fits even though it's such a flat item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132121
> View attachment 5132122


So beautiful both


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Back to pink again.
> BTP x BTP
> View attachment 5131109


This bag is just so gorgeous- love her! So cute with this charm


----------



## missconvy

Pochette again


----------



## DiamondGirl17

Running errands ❤️


----------



## Rilakkuma413

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5125909
> 
> Standing by to enjoy a long weekend. Happy Canada Day to my northern neighbors!


Nice collection


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clapton crossbody today.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton crossbody today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132987
> View attachment 5132988



The Clapton is such a beautiful bag — and I love it even more with this pretty handle


----------



## MmeM124

Enjoying frozen custard and feeding the ducks


----------



## Iamminda

My perfect summer tote


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> My perfect summer tote
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133283


It really is the perfect summer tote M and I adore the mini Kirigami piece on it! That's awesome!   Also your patina is gorgeous!


----------



## cajhingle

sitting pretty


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Jolena Angeline

Damier Azure NF All cinched up for a Strawberry macaroon breakfast?!  @ The Excellence, Oyster Bay, Jamaica.  This was my first trip since the pandemic, I travelled alone - it was badly needed.  The tests and extra paperwork were all worth it!!


----------



## mcmrks




----------



## 23adeline

Quick errand with Watercolor Keepall keyring


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> My perfect summer tote
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133283


This DA looks really good with the small BTP pochette!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MmeM124 said:


> Enjoying frozen custard and feeding the ducks
> View attachment 5133119


Pretty picture! I love frozen custard!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jolena Angeline said:


> Damier Azure NF All cinched up for a Strawberry macaroon breakfast?!  @ The Excellence, Oyster Bay, Jamaica.  This was my first trip since the pandemic, I travelled alone - it was badly needed.  The tests and extra paperwork were all worth it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133350


Gorgeous!


mcmrks said:


> View attachment 5133523


Gorgeous!
@Jolena Angeline and @mcmrks , you two are making me soooo jealous right now!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> My perfect summer tote
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133283


 This Azur bag is so refreshing to look at… I absolutely love it! And the way you included your Kirigami as a bag charm is ingenius. Happy Sunday my friend


----------



## Sunshine mama

The flower charm from my BTP Neverfull.


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> My perfect summer tote
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133283


Gorgeous! The Kirigami makes such a cute bag charm and the colours fit perfectly


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> The flower charm from my BTP Neverfull.
> View attachment 5133763


Love it


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> Love it


Thank you. I think I like this look a lot!


----------



## boyoverboard

Went to the Lake District for a few days last week. The coin card holder in Eclipse was perfect for travelling light! Here it is out for coffee with us!


----------



## boyoverboard

Took Damier Amur Naviglio, an oldie but a goodie, out for lunch and drinks yesterday. Had too much fun catching up with friends and forgot to take a real "in action" photo, but here he is with my fur baby Kuzi, before we left.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks sweet ladies for liking my summer tote too .  I am sure that the Kirigami charm idea came from SM and 23adeline — glad they shared .




Aliluvlv said:


> It really is the perfect summer tote M and I adore the mini Kirigami piece on it! That's awesome!   Also your patina is gorgeous!





Sunshine mama said:


> This DA looks really good with the small BTP pochette!





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This Azur bag is so refreshing to look at… I absolutely love it! And the way you included your Kirigami as a bag charm is ingenius. Happy Sunday my friend





EveyB said:


> Gorgeous! The Kirigami makes such a cute bag charm and the colours fit perfectly


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

boyoverboard said:


> Took Damier Amur Naviglio, an oldie but a goodie, out for lunch and drinks yesterday. Had too much fun catching up with friends and forgot to take a real "in action" photo, but here he is with my fur baby Kuzi, before we left.
> 
> View attachment 5133920


Both are so so cute!!!


----------



## boyoverboard

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Both are so so cute!!!



Thank you. Any photo he is in, he always steals the show.


----------



## EveyB

boyoverboard said:


> Took Damier Amur Naviglio, an oldie but a goodie, out for lunch and drinks yesterday. Had too much fun catching up with friends and forgot to take a real "in action" photo, but here he is with my fur baby Kuzi, before we left.
> 
> View attachment 5133920


Love your DA bag and the cardholder in the first picture, but Kuzi really steals the show! Sooo cute


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I’m loving it!  Honestly it doesn’t look big in person.  I love how easy it is to get my things in and out of this bag.  I will never wear it as a fanny pack!  Reference I’m 5’1”.

***Sorry about my mirror!  This is my kids bathroom mirror.  Aargh!***


----------



## 23adeline

Wild at Heart Nice Mini


----------



## berrystronk

Glad I can enjoy taking my bags out again.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Papillon BB getting ready with me.


----------



## skyqueen

HeartMyMJs said:


> I’m loving it!  Honestly it doesn’t look big in person.  I love how easy it is to get my things in and out of this bag.  I will never wear it as a fanny pack!  Reference I’m 5’1”.
> 
> ***Sorry about my mirror!  This is my kids bathroom mirror.  Aargh!***
> 
> View attachment 5134146


Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Papillon BB getting ready with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134500


Love love love this bag and that the bag charm is almost as big as the bag   
Such a pretty pic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> Love love love this bag and that the bag charm is almost as big as the bag
> Such a pretty pic!


Thank you! I think the charms kinda look unbalanced,  and that's why I like the look so much!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

skyqueen said:


> Looks fantastic on you!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> The flower charm from my BTP Neverfull.
> View attachment 5133763



I love it.


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Papillon BB getting ready with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134500



It’s raining charms… so pretty.


----------



## MmeM124

And now out getting fancy hot dogs


----------



## maggiesze1

Using my large Escale Kirigami as a cross body bag...also using my latest addition..my Victorine wallet.


----------



## 23adeline

Every thing in blue today


----------



## blushes_pink

LV + TB for today ❤️


----------



## Chewy.

My favorite Empreinte leather wallet.
So compact.


----------



## boyoverboard

Chewy. said:


> My favorite Empreinte leather wallet.
> So compact.


Love this!


----------



## ohfrankie

maggiesze1 said:


> Using my large Escale Kirigami as a cross body bag...also using my latest addition..my Victorine wallet.
> View attachment 5134913


your accessories are perfect and adorable! I see you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Trying the BTP Neverfull as a crossbody.


----------



## boyoverboard

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying the BTP Neverfull as a crossbody.
> View attachment 5135438



  Such a happy bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

boyoverboard said:


> Such a happy bag!


Thank you! It's definitely sun shiney!


----------



## mralexvuong




----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying the BTP Neverfull as a crossbody.
> View attachment 5135438


Genius idea! I love it so much. This is definitely the alternative we need for long days of daily life/travel


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy blooming Tuesday all


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Genius idea! I love it so much. This is definitely the alternative we need for long days of daily life/travel





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy blooming Tuesday all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135496


Thank you!  I'm just a total crossbody gal.
I'm loving your pochette with your cute charm! And the picture is fisheries gorgeous too!


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying the BTP Neverfull as a crossbody.
> View attachment 5135438



You always come up with a genius ideas. I love it. How do you like wearing it crossbody tho? I never thought about this way because I don’t have the strap lol


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Genius idea! I love it so much. This is definitely the alternative we need for long days of daily life/travel



+1


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy blooming Tuesday all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135496



Super cute


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> You always come up with a genius ideas. I love it. How do you like wearing it crossbody tho? I never thought about this way because I don’t have the strap lol


Thank you! I had the handles inside the bag and the bag fastened. The bag feels like a hobo bag.


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy blooming Tuesday all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135496


So pretty dear M...


----------



## Fierymo

Finally able to travel. By the pool (and a view of the ocean) with my Monogram Tahitienne Cabas GM Tote bag SS 2008.


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I had the handles inside the bag and the bag fastened. The bag feels like a hobo bag.



It’s so great.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy blooming Tuesday all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135496



Such a pretty picture V — the flowers, the NFpouch and charm .  Wish they would make women’s bags in this white/black mono print.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying the BTP Neverfull as a crossbody.
> View attachment 5135438


Wow!  Gorgeous and brilliant!  Love this.  Like a neonoe.


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy blooming Tuesday all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135496


Wow what a spectacular shot! Love everything about this!


----------



## UpTime

Still  can't put her back in the closet...


----------



## 23adeline

Sun bath at window side before this tiny baby could follow me out


----------



## Sunshine mama

mralexvuong said:


> View attachment 5135481


Such beautiful hard to get pieces! Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

UpTime said:


> Still  can't put her back in the closet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135812


So beautiful! The bag and this picture!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY my lovely friends! You guys are too sweet. Wishing you a fabulous midweek  
@bfly @eena1230 @Aliluvlv 
@Sunshine mama ~ haha very witty!
@Iamminda ~ Agreed! More black and white canvas please lol


----------



## 23adeline

My another favourite Speedy BB LVxLOL with MPA strap


----------



## gwendo25

Taking my Croisette back to the office after 16 months!


----------



## Sunshine mama

gwendo25 said:


> Taking my Croisette back to the office after 16 months!
> 
> View attachment 5136208


Wow the twilly looks perfect with this bag!!! I love it! It's like having a little bit of the animal print just like the new releases.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY my lovely friends! You guys are too sweet. Wishing you a fabulous midweek
> @bfly @eena1230 @Aliluvlv
> @Sunshine mama ~ haha very witty!
> @Iamminda ~ Agreed! More black and white canvas please lol


Thank you MB for taking it as a pun. The word "fisheries" got in there automatically.  And my poor eyes didn't catch it until I just checked.
I meant to say that your picture was fabulously gorgeous!


----------



## mrs.JC

Oops, posted original message in wrong thread.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Packed for a road trip! My stuff fit into the Sirius 50 and my sons in Keepall45.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This Petit Sac Plat cutie today + a little more cuteness.
Because, why not?


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> This Petit Sac Plat cutie today + a little more cuteness.
> Because, why not?
> View attachment 5136307



So cute


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> So cute


Thank you bfly!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> This Petit Sac Plat cutie today + a little more cuteness.
> Because, why not?
> View attachment 5136307


Love this sweet bag and your little pupper!  What kind of doggie is your charm?


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Love this sweet bag and your little pupper!  What kind of doggie is your charm?


Thank you!   
A Welsh Corgi.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> A Welsh Corgi.


A corgi!   That’s my DD’s favourite dog! I would love a Corgi one day…retirement plan when I have more time to dedicate to looking after a pupper.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> A corgi!   That’s my DD’s favourite dog! I would love a Corgi one day…retirement plan when I have more time to dedicate to looking after a pupper.


To make things clear,  I don't have a Corgi either. My DD gave me this charm cuz she says I look just like it.
Well I think she really wants a corgi!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy blooming Tuesday all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135496


What a pretty picture! Loving the pochette with the cute cat   
Happy mid week!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> This Petit Sac Plat cutie today + a little more cuteness.
> Because, why not?
> View attachment 5136307


Ohhh how cute!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> To make things clear,  I don't have a Corgi either. My DD gave me this charm cuz she says I look just like it.
> Well I think she really wants a corgi!


That is so cute!  Looks like corgis are going to be our future!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> This Petit Sac Plat cutie today + a little more cuteness.
> Because, why not?
> View attachment 5136307


   ~  


EveyB said:


> What a pretty picture! Loving the pochette with the cute cat
> Happy mid week!


   !


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This Petit Sac Plat cutie today + a little more cuteness.
> Because, why not?
> View attachment 5136307



Too cute for words


----------



## EveyB

Out with my Twist pm and colorama strap 
The strap makes it so much easier to wear and fit for summer


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> My another favourite Speedy BB LVxLOL with MPA strap
> View attachment 5136078
> View attachment 5136079


Really love the stap with this bag


----------



## Aliluvlv

gwendo25 said:


> Taking my Croisette back to the office after 16 months!
> 
> View attachment 5136208


Beautiful!  Welcome back to the office! Hope it went well.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> This Petit Sac Plat cutie today + a little more cuteness.
> Because, why not?
> View attachment 5136307


So great!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> Out with my Twist pm and colorama strap
> The strap makes it so much easier to wear and fit for summer
> 
> View attachment 5136929


Your Twist + strap are so refreshing and cute together!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> So great!


Thank you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EveyB said:


> Out with my Twist pm and colorama strap
> The strap makes it so much easier to wear and fit for summer
> 
> View attachment 5136929


Gorgeous, E! Your new Twist and its fun strap are just perfect with this summer outfit


----------



## 23adeline

Aliluvlv said:


> Really love the stap with this bag


Thanks @Aliluvlv 
I love it too and I wish I have the courage to remove the Nano Speedy strap and use it with this MPA strap


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Thanks @Aliluvlv
> I love it too and I wish I have the courage to remove the Nano Speedy strap and use it with this MPA strap


When it's not so new it will be easier to do


----------



## 23adeline

Aliluvlv said:


> When it's not so new it will be easier to do


Yes, I hope so but my bags would take quite long to look old, maybe I just count the chronological age of it


----------



## 23adeline

Watercolor ink keepall xs, the indigo is beautiful especially under the sun


----------



## Iamminda

So beautiful — love the strap with the Twist 



EveyB said:


> Out with my Twist pm and colorama strap
> The strap makes it so much easier to wear and fit for summer
> 
> View attachment 5136929


----------



## EveyB

Thanks so much ladies! 



Sunshine mama said:


> Your Twist + strap are so refreshing and cute together!





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Gorgeous, E! Your new Twist and its fun strap are just perfect with this summer outfit


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful — love the strap with the Twist


Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

Trying the BTP small pochette as a purse charm.
I think the colors go well together.  
Still not sure though.


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying the BTP small pochette as a purse charm.
> I think the colors go well together.
> Still not sure though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137572


The colours go well together! Your Fendi is so beautiful, love the colour especially


----------



## bfly

Have a nice day everyone. Today I am using my vertical zippy wallet for the first time.


----------



## de_priss

In an open air cinema with my Speedy 25B in DA named Ella!


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> My another favourite Speedy BB LVxLOL with MPA strap
> View attachment 5136078
> View attachment 5136079


This is so beautiful!! I missed the chance…
Can you help to clarify the size difference between this and speedy 22, plus Ink speedy bb? Which I know you have them ALL  thank you so much!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying the BTP small pochette as a purse charm.
> I think the colors go well together.
> Still not sure though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137572


Really beautiful together!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> The colours go well together! Your Fendi is so beautiful, love the colour especially





Aliluvlv said:


> Really beautiful together!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying the BTP small pochette as a purse charm.
> I think the colors go well together.
> Still not sure though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137572



Cute together


----------



## bfly

EveyB said:


> Out with my Twist pm and colorama strap
> The strap makes it so much easier to wear and fit for summer
> 
> View attachment 5136929



Beautiful, love the colors go well together


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying the BTP small pochette as a purse charm.
> I think the colors go well together.
> Still not sure though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137572



They go well together, love the pastel colors


----------



## EveyB

bfly said:


> Have a nice day everyone. Today I am using my vertical zippy wallet for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 5137601


Gorgeous! Love your dress and shoes too


----------



## jenniwee

Hi! I just received my Noe pouch and wanted to order D rings from KDAustralia. Just curious- Are you able to cinch the pouch closed with the D rings attached? Or does the bag stay in the open position? 



fyn72 said:


> Just received the rings from KDaustralia to use my new Neo pouch. Great size for me, the nano was too tiny and the bb Noe too big, very comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914622


----------



## bfly

EveyB said:


> Gorgeous! Love your dress and shoes too



Thank you dear.


----------



## 23adeline

LVtingting said:


> This is so beautiful!! I missed the chance…
> Can you help to clarify the size difference between this and speedy 22, plus Ink speedy bb? Which I know you have them ALL  thank you so much!!


Thanks @LVtingting
How I wished I have them all …My CS is still waiting for the news regarding the Fall In Love speedy 22 , it’s China HK Macao exclusive, might be hard to transfer one piece to me.
I have the Speedy Ink Bb which is black colour therefore I do not buy black speedy 22.
Both Speedy ink and LVxLOL are about the same size , they are both speedy bb. They are smaller than speedy 22 and should be smaller than speedy 20


----------



## 23adeline

Metallic shoes to match metallic Cluny BB


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> Thanks @LVtingting
> How I wished I have them all …My CS is still waiting for the news regarding the Fall In Love speedy 22 , it’s China HK Macao exclusive, might be hard to transfer one piece to me.
> I have the Speedy Ink Bb which is black colour therefore I do not buy black speedy 22.
> Both Speedy ink and LVxLOL are about the same size , they are both speedy bb. They are smaller than speedy 22 and should be smaller than speedy 20
> View attachment 5138175


Thank you so much for the comparison picture. They both are so unique in their own way definitely cream of the crop


23adeline said:


> Thanks @LVtingting
> How I wished I have them all …My CS is still waiting for the news regarding the Fall In Love speedy 22 , it’s China HK Macao exclusive, might be hard to transfer one piece to me.
> I have the Speedy Ink Bb which is black colour therefore I do not buy black speedy 22.
> Both Speedy ink and LVxLOL are about the same size , they are both speedy bb. They are smaller than speedy 22 and should be smaller than speedy 20
> View attachment 5138175





23adeline said:


> Thanks @LVtingting
> How I wished I have them all …My CS is still waiting for the news regarding the Fall In Love speedy 22 , it’s China HK Macao exclusive, might be hard to transfer one piece to me.
> I have the Speedy Ink Bb which is black colour therefore I do not buy black speedy 22.
> Both Speedy ink and LVxLOL are about the same size , they are both speedy bb. They are smaller than speedy 22 and should be smaller than speedy 20
> View attachment 5138175


Thank you so much for the comparison picture. This is such a treat for my eyes. Not everyday you see these two together side by side 
They are definitely cream of the crops. Both are unique in their own way!! 
Now I know speedy bb is the smallest in the speedy line up other than nano. 
Good luck on getting the speedy 22 cream color. Please keep us updated…


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Thanks @LVtingting
> How I wished I have them all …My CS is still waiting for the news regarding the Fall In Love speedy 22 , it’s China HK Macao exclusive, might be hard to transfer one piece to me.
> I have the Speedy Ink Bb which is black colour therefore I do not buy black speedy 22.
> Both Speedy ink and LVxLOL are about the same size , they are both speedy bb. They are smaller than speedy 22 and should be smaller than speedy 20
> View attachment 5138175


@23adeline would you mind sharing a picture where you wear one of your Speedys bb crossbody? Maybe with a bandouliere strap? Thanks a lot!


----------



## ifahima




----------



## fyn72

jenniwee said:


> Hi! I just received my Noe pouch and wanted to order D rings from KDAustralia. Just curious- Are you able to cinch the pouch closed with the D rings attached? Or does the bag stay in the open position?


Hi! Not really, it's a bit tight as the d ring takes up a lot of the space through the holes the string goes through


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Watercolor ink keepall xs, the indigo is beautiful especially under the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137287
> View attachment 5137285


It is so cute and gorgeous ❤️


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying the BTP small pochette as a purse charm.
> I think the colors go well together.
> Still not sure though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137572


Your Fendi is gorgeous! I love the Peekaboo and that colour is beautiful with your LV brume ❤️


----------



## gwendo25

Twins, which one to wear today…..


----------



## thebattagirl

Both beauties but my vote is for DE 



gwendo25 said:


> Twins, which one to wear today…..
> 
> View attachment 5138329
> View attachment 5138330


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Cute together





bfly said:


> They go well together, love the pastel colors





bbcerisette66 said:


> Your Fendi is gorgeous! I love the Peekaboo and that colour is beautiful with your LV brume ❤


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ok. I know I've posted this bag many times,  but I'm using this again.  I think the more I use it, the more I love it. 
I am trying to protect the handles though, because my hands are not always the cleanest when I hold the handles.


----------



## M_Butterfly

gwendo25 said:


> Twins, which one to wear today…..
> 
> View attachment 5138329
> View attachment 5138330


It's Summer Time, Azur!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

gwendo25 said:


> Twins, which one to wear today…..
> 
> View attachment 5138329
> View attachment 5138330


Both are so cute! Depends on your outfit.  Which did you choose?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok. I know I've posted this bag many times,  but I'm using this again.  I think the more I use it, the more I love it.
> I am trying to protect the handles though, because my hands are not always the cleanest when I hold the handles.
> View attachment 5138433



Love seeing this pink beauty and I like how the color of the scarves match the “LV” so well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love seeing this pink beauty and I like how the color of the scarves match the “LV” so well.


Thank you.


----------



## EveyB

gwendo25 said:


> Twins, which one to wear today…..
> 
> View attachment 5138329
> View attachment 5138330


Both are gorgeous! 
Which one did you choose?


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok. I know I've posted this bag many times,  but I'm using this again.  I think the more I use it, the more I love it.
> I am trying to protect the handles though, because my hands are not always the cleanest when I hold the handles.
> View attachment 5138433


Love seeing this little cutie every time


----------



## gwendo25

Sunshine mama said:


> Both are so cute! Depends on your outfit.  Which did you choose?


Wore the DA!


----------



## 23adeline

EveyB said:


> @23adeline would you mind sharing a picture where you wear one of your Speedys bb crossbody? Maybe with a bandouliere strap? Thanks a lot!


I noticed I don’t have any pic wearing speedy BB as crossbody except the first pic that I took when I unboxed the LVxLOL 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Therefore I purposely use speedy BB today , to take crossbody pics  to show you  


With MPA strap max  length 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Added part of the chain as extension


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok. I know I've posted this bag many times,  but I'm using this again.  I think the more I use it, the more I love it.
> I am trying to protect the handles though, because my hands are not always the cleanest when I hold the handles.
> View attachment 5138433


We don’t mind at all 
The more I see it, the more I love it


----------



## Bumbles

mralexvuong said:


> View attachment 5135481


These are gorgeous esp that nano steamer. That’s the name right? Enjoy! Does it fit a lot?


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> I noticed I don’t have any pic wearing speedy BB as crossbody except the first pic that I took when I unboxed the LVxLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139258
> 
> Therefore I purposely use speedy BB today , to take crossbody pics  to show you
> View attachment 5139260
> 
> With MPA strap max  length
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139259
> 
> 
> Added part of the chain as extension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139261
> View attachment 5139262


Thank you so much for taking the time @23adeline !   
Looks absolutely gorgeous on you!


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> These are gorgeous esp that nano steamer. That’s the name right? Enjoy! Does it fit a lot?


It’s Steamer xs and I keep thinking about it


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> It’s Steamer xs and I keep thinking about it


You need to add it to your collection!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> I noticed I don’t have any pic wearing speedy BB as crossbody except the first pic that I took when I unboxed the LVxLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139258
> 
> Therefore I purposely use speedy BB today , to take crossbody pics  to show you
> View attachment 5139260
> 
> With MPA strap max  length
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139259
> 
> 
> Added part of the chain as extension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139261
> View attachment 5139262


@23adeline thank you for the kind comment!
Cute! I like your shirt too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using 2 straps for more bling today.


----------



## DrTootr

Weekend blues with my LV Tuffetage Triangle Messenger, happy weekend everyone xoxo


----------



## mrs.JC




----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> I noticed I don’t have any pic wearing speedy BB as crossbody except the first pic that I took when I unboxed the LVxLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139258
> 
> Therefore I purposely use speedy BB today , to take crossbody pics  to show you
> View attachment 5139260
> 
> With MPA strap max  length
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139259
> 
> 
> Added part of the chain as extension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139261
> View attachment 5139262


Pretty ❤️


----------



## berrystronk

Carrying light today.


----------



## 23adeline

Taking pic with bigger sis after completed her 5 days of window-side sun bath


----------



## Cookie18

Sunshine mama said:


> Such beautiful hard to get pieces! Congrats!


Beautiful. What are both of these pieces?


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Weekend blues with my LV Tuffetage Triangle Messenger, happy weekend everyone xoxo
> 
> View attachment 5139720


Soooo pretty!
How do you like this pochette so far?


----------



## Sunshine mama

berrystronk said:


> Carrying light today.
> View attachment 5140201


Twins!
How are you liking yours?


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo pretty!
> How do you like this pochette so far?



Hey @Sunshine mama and thanks lovely   

Regarding this triangle messenger bag it's been going well so far. No colour transfer on the blue monogram, nor is the blue monogram wearing off (thank goodness) and the triangle shape still allows me to fit quite a lot of stuff inside, including a small water bottle and my iPhone 12 along with a few SLG's and a lip balm and small hand sanitizer. The only thing I could complain about is the black leather strap, it's ok, but luckily it fully detaches, so I am always finding myself reaching for other cooler LV straps to pair with it.

Have a great week ahead x


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using my old Sac Plat PM since I need a big bag today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Birthday/ early Vday dinner followed by trying to sell my LV at the supermarket...
> 
> View attachment 4989849
> View attachment 4989850
> View attachment 4989851
> View attachment 4989852


I would like 2 please!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Hey @Sunshine mama and thanks lovely
> 
> Regarding this triangle messenger bag it's been going well so far. No colour transfer on the blue monogram, nor is the blue monogram wearing off (thank goodness) and the triangle shape still allows me to fit quite a lot of stuff inside, including a small water bottle and my iPhone 12 along with a few SLG's and a lip balm and small hand sanitizer. The only thing I could complain about is the black leather strap, it's ok, but luckily it fully detaches, so I am always finding myself reaching for other cooler LV straps to pair with it.
> 
> Have a great week ahead x


Thank you! Wow that fits a lot!


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> You need to add it to your collection!


After I saw a post in Ig about the Felt Keepall xs, I requested  my CS to hold the felt keepall xs for me instead of Steamer xs . I think getting both the felt keepall xs and steamer xs on top of mirror handle trunk and yellow keepall xs is just too much , I have to control myself a bit


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my old Sac Plat PM since I need a big bag today.
> View attachment 5140322


Love how you accessorized your Sac Plat, SSM!  The pink and DE always go so well together.


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! Wow that fits a lot!


Yep surprisingly it does, I have never owned a triangle shaped bag before but have learnt how to pack everything as efficiently as I could x


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my old Sac Plat PM since I need a big bag today.
> View attachment 5140322


Wow this pink strap goes with everything in your closet, SM! I love it so much   LV needs to sell it separately for the rest of us drooling over your pics lol


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Sunday Funday!  Picked up my Wild at Heart bandeau today ~ such gorgeousness for my cream PM


----------



## Dkay6

By the pool


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok. I know I've posted this bag many times,  but I'm using this again.  I think the more I use it, the more I love it.
> I am trying to protect the handles though, because my hands are not always the cleanest when I hold the handles.
> View attachment 5138433



You will never get tired using this cute bag with that charm.


----------



## bfly

DrTootr said:


> Weekend blues with my LV Tuffetage Triangle Messenger, happy weekend everyone xoxo
> 
> View attachment 5139720



Love it.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow this pink strap goes with everything in your closet, SM! I love it so much   LV needs to sell it separately for the rest of us drooling over your pics lol



I agree MB. LV please listen to us lol.


----------



## bfly

Only carrying her on 4 days weekend gateway. I love it. Now back home and back to reality


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> Only carrying her on 4 days weekend gateway. I love it. Now back home and back to reality
> View attachment 5140492
> View attachment 5140493
> View attachment 5140494


You look so cute!!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Dkay6 said:


> By the pool


Beautiful neverfull!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Love how you accessorized your Sac Plat, SSM!  The pink and DE always go so well together.


Thank you.  I LOVE pink and brown together. Years ago, my DD had to do a science project in 2nd grade, and I convinced her to use brown and pink!!! We still laugh about it when we see this combo . But at that age, she could get away with it and the project turned out super cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow this pink strap goes with everything in your closet, SM! I love it so much   LV needs to sell it separately for the rest of us drooling over your pics lol


Thank you MyBL!  I really think so too. I've had some doubts initially, but I am liking it even more with the validations I received here and the BTP thread.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> You will never get tired using this cute bag with that charm.


Thank you!


----------



## DrTr

bfly said:


> Only carrying her on 4 days weekend gateway. I love it. Now back home and back to reality
> View attachment 5140492
> View attachment 5140493
> View attachment 5140494


Yay!  It sounds like all you needed to carry in a bag fit in here!  Looks great on you, and love the PM strap. Mine shipped 2 days later than anticipated so I will be stalking my UPS man   Tuesday. He’s very nice, and it’s always the same person. Seeing yours helps the wait be shorter! And I figured another strap for it - I have the mono trunk verticale, and it has gold chain at the connector on each side, and black leather to match the closure on this cutie over the shoulder, so will try that one too.  Thanks for sharing! Love it more every time I see it.so glad to hear it worked as you imagined!


----------



## bfly

DrTr said:


> Yay!  It sounds like all you needed to carry in a bag fit in here!  Looks great on you, and love the PM strap. Mine shipped 2 days later than anticipated so I will be stalking my UPS man   Tuesday. He’s very nice, and it’s always the same person. Seeing yours helps the wait be shorter! And I figured another strap for it - I have the mono trunk verticale, and it has gold chain at the connector on each side, and black leather to match the closure on this cutie over the shoulder, so will try that one too.  Thanks for sharing! Love it more every time I see it.so glad to hear it worked as you imagined!



Tuesday it is  
Yes I only carried this piece and I felt so free and ease. You’ll be surprised yourself when you start carrying yours. Ohh would love to see the strap from your mono trunk verticale on it, I am sure it will be fabulous too. I am happy for all of us who got their hands on this piece


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> You look so cute!!!



Thank you dear.


----------



## DrTootr

bfly said:


> Love it.



Thanks so much @bfly


----------



## berrystronk

Sunshine mama said:


> Twins!
> How are you liking yours?



I tend to carry a card holder, phone, keys and chapstick or lipstick on a daily basis, so it works out for me.  The stiffness of the bag really limits what you take which I know people will have issues with. I tend to carry Gucci's super mini if I need to bring just a tad more like a compact for touch ups later. I have also been loving the coach tabby pillow 18 for the sheer fact that it's just squishy . However, if it's going to be a busy day with activities, I take the petitsac because I don't have to worry about the canvas. I think my 1 complaint are the handles when I wear it with the strap.


----------



## for3v3rz

Is raining out, taking her to IKEA to get some cushions for my recent LV bags.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  I LOVE pink and brown together. Years ago, my DD had to do a science project in 2nd grade, and I convinced her to use brown and pink!!! We still laugh about it when we see this combo . But at that age, she could get away with it and the project turned out super cute.


That is so awesome!  I bet her science project was just adorable and I’m sure the teacher loved it!

I love pink and brown together myself!  Looks SO good!  I feel a bit compelled to use red with my DE Speedy because of the red interior but I think pink suits it perfectly!


----------



## 23adeline

Finally received a nicely aligned Papillon Trunk .


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday Funday!  Picked up my Wild at Heart bandeau today ~ such gorgeousness for my cream PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140448
> View attachment 5140452


WOW gorgeous! It will look so beautiful on there!


----------



## Fierymo

Montsouris day at the beach


----------



## Sunshine mama

My CCH ready for a fun ride.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bfly said:


> Only carrying her on 4 days weekend gateway. I love it. Now back home and back to reality
> View attachment 5140492
> View attachment 5140493
> View attachment 5140494


Bag and bucket hat goals! Love that you’ve got both LV and Chanel bases covered in the headwear department, BF  


fyn72 said:


> WOW gorgeous! It will look so beautiful on there!


TY Fyn. Hope you’re enjoying your cream beauty too  Can’t wait to dress the bandeau on my PM!


Sunshine mama said:


> My CCH ready for a fun ride.
> View attachment 5141032


Love love love! How fun is your duo tone chunky strap? I already love the bag and SLG but that strap is just incredible with them. Happy Monogram Monday, my sunny friend


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love love love! How fun is your duo tone chunky strap? I already love the bag and SLG but that strap is just incredible with them. Happy Monogram Monday, my sunny friend


Thank you dear!! Have a sweet Monogram Monday too!


----------



## DrTr

Fierymo said:


> Montsouris day at the beach
> View attachment 5140982


love the patina on your bag! And how fun to be at the beach


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> My CCH ready for a fun ride.
> View attachment 5141032


You are so creative SM - I love your commitment to pink and yellow and you do it so well!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> You are so creative SM - I love your commitment to pink and yellow and you do it so well!


Thank you Dr! I just buy what I love and they all tend to be in the pinks and yellows.


----------



## Fierymo

DrTr said:


> love the patina on your bag! And how fun to be at the beach


Thank you.


----------



## Islandbreeze

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday Funday!  Picked up my Wild at Heart bandeau today ~ such gorgeousness for my cream PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140448
> View attachment 5140452


That looks beautiful together!


----------



## Islandbreeze

23adeline said:


> Finally received a nicely aligned Papillon Trunk .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140976
> View attachment 5140977


I love the trunk like vibe of this purse. Enjoy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday Funday!  Picked up my Wild at Heart bandeau today ~ such gorgeousness for my cream PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140448
> View attachment 5140452


Those bandeaus are beautiful. They will look especially beautiful with your PM!


----------



## mandaron

bfly said:


> Carrying her for the 1st time.
> 
> View attachment 5130091
> View attachment 5130092


Is that an additional chain? If so, where did you get it??


----------



## mandaron

My first LV piece, that started my addiction, is going with me today


----------



## debsmith

Headed out for shopping between rainshowers! I loooove this bag.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Islandbreeze said:


> That looks beautiful together!


Thank you!! Cheers to a fab new week for you  


Sunshine mama said:


> Those bandeaus are beautiful. They will look especially beautiful with your PM!


Thank you SM  Love this kind compliment!


----------



## Taimi

My bag of the day, rose ballerine Cluny BB with BTP bag charm.


----------



## 23adeline

Today is a public holiday here, going light with only the bigger pouch of WaH MPA and a non LV chain strap


----------



## Sunshine mama

Taimi said:


> My bag of the day, rose ballerine Cluny BB with BTP bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 5141783


Wow your BTP charm and the strap make the bag look even prettier!


----------



## ifahima

Celebrating Eid today, and it's so hot here in London!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my old Sac Plat PM since I need a big bag today.
> View attachment 5140322


Wooow! I love this bag!  It’s such a gorgeous chocolate beauty    Love how you style it with the pink strap and the cute BTP Kirigami charm!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Wooow! I love this bag!  It’s such a gorgeous chocolate beauty    Love how you style it with the pink strap and the cute BTP Kirigami charm!


Thank you MarryMeLV! It's one of my faves,  but I don't use it a lot due to its size.


----------



## LVovely

23adeline said:


> Finally received a nicely aligned Papillon Trunk .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140976
> View attachment 5140977


Beautifully made


----------



## LVovely

Wearing my newest baby today, although should wait for autumn to use her I guess


----------



## bfly

mandaron said:


> Is that an additional chain? If so, where did you get it??



Yes. I bought it from organize my bag website. Their gold chain is good quality and not heavy.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Bag and bucket hat goals! Love that you’ve got both LV and Chanel bases covered in the headwear department, BF
> 
> TY Fyn. Hope you’re enjoying your cream beauty too  Can’t wait to dress the bandeau on my PM!
> 
> Love love love! How fun is your duo tone chunky strap? I already love the bag and SLG but that strap is just incredible with them. Happy Monogram Monday, my sunny friend



Thank you MB. Trying to wear and share some loves to my both Chanel and LV bucket hats equally


----------



## Taimi

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow your BTP charm and the strap make the bag look even prettier!


Thank you! They really go very well together.


----------



## SARM4800

Chilling by the pool


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Tuesday everyone!!


----------



## mariliz11

DA PA with almost matchy blue and white colors on my dress! Also using a vachetta long strap to wear it cross body


----------



## DrTr

lovelyrita said:


> Wearing my newest baby today, although should wait for autumn to use her I guess
> View attachment 5141982


Gorgeous neo! And of course you shouldn’t wait until fall to wear it!     Back and white is timeless. Lovely!


----------



## Iamminda

This is such a beautiful bag, love RB epi (wish I had gotten it when it was avaliable.)



Taimi said:


> My bag of the day, rose ballerine Cluny BB with BTP bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 5141783


----------



## anika913

Sunshine mama said:


> My CCH ready for a fun ride.
> View attachment 5141032


this is such a breath of fresh air. it did bring sunshine on my face on this chilly, lockdown morning here in Sydney. love your posts


----------



## Sunshine mama

anika913 said:


> this is such a breath of fresh air. it did bring sunshine on my face on this chilly, lockdown morning here in Sydney. love your posts


Thank you so much. I'm glad I could send a little sunshine your way with my picture, and hope that the lockdown gets lifted soon!!!!


----------



## anika913

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you so much. I'm glad I could send a little sunshine your way with my picture, and hope that the lockdown gets lifted soon!!!!



My purse collection consists of mostly monogram canvas and damier ebene as I don't know how to pair the light ones with my wardrobe. It does really make me happy to see your collection and how you accessorize them.  yeah.. we're all hoping it ends soon but I reckon it may take a while given that the number of cases has not been going down.


----------



## 23adeline

Papillon Trunk at work


----------



## LVovely

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous neo! And of course you shouldn’t wait until fall to wear it!     Back and white is timeless. Lovely!


I have soo many summery LV bags that need to be worn now, no excuses for me


----------



## Sunshine mama

anika913 said:


> My purse collection consists of mostly monogram canvas and damier ebene as I don't know how to pair the light ones with my wardrobe. It does really make me happy to see your collection and how you accessorize them.  yeah.. we're all hoping it ends soon but I reckon it may take a while given that the number of cases has not been going down.


Thank you again.  
And hugs to you.


----------



## 23adeline

Finally my Mirror Handle Trunk is here.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Finally my Mirror Handle Trunk is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142637
> View attachment 5142638
> View attachment 5142639


It's gorgeous! Congratulations!
You have so many wonderful hard to get pieces.


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> It's gorgeous! Congratulations!
> You have so many wonderful hard to get pieces.


I think this piece is not too hard to get at the moment, it just hard to get a ‘seat’ on Singapore airlines to fly here, otherwise I would have received it much earlier


----------



## gwendo25

Love this red combo!


----------



## candypoo

Out and about with my Vanity PM


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

debsmith said:


> Headed out for shopping between rainshowers! I loooove this bag.
> 
> View attachment 5141409


She’s a true beauty!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Taimi said:


> My bag of the day, rose ballerine Cluny BB with BTP bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 5141783


Love this!!!!


----------



## SeattleGal93

Using mono PA today with my new chain from Etsy! We’re currently in line at the Starbucks drive-thru. Just love this!!


----------



## anika913

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you again.
> And hugs to you.


----------



## 23adeline

Bringing Mirror Handle Trunk to work since it doesn’t need sun bathing.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Last night taking pics with the big brother


----------



## DrTootr

Trying really hard not to get Nutella on my pink Pochette Coussin


----------



## Yuki85

Sitting in the bus, on my way back home with my favorite workbag


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Son and mommy day!


----------



## mrs.JC

HeartMyMJs said:


> Son and mommy day!



Love your Alma.  Also I have that exact same Hydroflask.  Twinsies!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

mrs.JC said:


> Love your Alma.  Also I have that exact same Hydroflask.  Twinsies!


Thanks!  Twinsies!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

SeattleGal93 said:


> Using mono PA today with my new chain from Etsy! We’re currently in line at the Starbucks drive-thru. Just love this!!
> View attachment 5143166


Would you please give me deets about the chain (seller and length of chain strap)? TIA


----------



## jane

TBT!




I love this cutie from 2006. My groom cles that I got around the same time is holding up fantastically. I have taken care of it to keep the silkscreen from chipping.


----------



## SeattleGal93

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Would you please give me deets about the chain (seller and length of chain strap)? TIA



Sure! It’s the mini elongated box chain from MauttoAccessories on Etsy. I purchased the 46” length, it’s perfect crossbody for me (I’m 5’6) and you can also double the chain to use as a shoulder bag! I suggest the mini lobster claw clasp as it will fit through the d-ring so you can double it.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

SeattleGal93 said:


> Sure! It’s the mini elongated box chain from MauttoAccessories on Etsy. I purchased the 46” length, it’s perfect crossbody for me (I’m 5’6) and you can also double the chain to use as a shoulder bag! I suggest the mini lobster claw clasp as it will fit through the d-ring so you can double it.


Thank you!


----------



## SeattleGal93

jane said:


> TBT!
> View attachment 5144170
> View attachment 5144171
> 
> 
> I love this cutie from 2006. My groom cles that I got around the same time is holding up fantastically. I have taken care of it to keep the silkscreen from chipping.


Every time I see that pink coin card holder I swoon! Do you love it? Keep thinking about trying to get one.


----------



## jane

SeattleGal93 said:


> Every time I see that pink coin card holder I swoon! Do you love it? Keep thinking about trying to get one.



I love it so much I can't seem to move out of it!! But I should, to keep it fresh. I hope next spring they bring back the lime green or the orange.


----------



## 23adeline

Watercolor PV
	

		
			
		

		
	





Earrings


----------



## 23adeline

Size comparison, PV is slightly wider and taller than T26


----------



## gwendo25

Getting ready for a beautiful day!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## KoalaXJ

TGIF


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

KoalaXJ said:


> TGIF
> View attachment 5144770


OMG how cute!!!!!


----------



## DrTootr

My weekend crew featuring my new Mini Pochette...




And below is my YouTube unboxing, just in case anyone else is interested in getting one of these little cuties and I show how and what I use to extend the chains, to make my Mini Pochette's more versatile ...



Have a great weekend everyone x


----------



## EveyB

Running errands with my new Multi Pochette in Empreinte. It’s so comfortable to wear  
Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144728


Love everything in your pic MB!  That shake looks so so delicious  Happy Friday!


----------



## EveyB

KoalaXJ said:


> TGIF
> View attachment 5144770


Your cat is such a beauty, totally steals the show


----------



## bigverne28

EveyB said:


> Running errands with my new Multi Pochette in Empreinte. It’s so comfortable to wear
> Happy Friday everyone!
> View attachment 5144902


Looks great. Love those sandals .


----------



## EveyB

bigverne28 said:


> Looks great. Love those sandals .


Thank you   
They are Ancient Greek Sandals, love their sandals! When something is out of stock, almost everything can be made to order.


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144728


What a happy summer picture!


----------



## Aliluvlv

KoalaXJ said:


> TGIF
> View attachment 5144770


Omg I love this  Is that the Pm? Looks awesome!


----------



## Aliluvlv

EveyB said:


> Running errands with my new Multi Pochette in Empreinte. It’s so comfortable to wear
> Happy Friday everyone!
> View attachment 5144902


Great pic!  Love the whole look!


----------



## mariliz11

PA in DE worn crossbody while strolling and vacationing on an island!


----------



## EveyB

Aliluvlv said:


> Great pic!  Love the whole look!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Running errands with my new Multi Pochette in Empreinte. It’s so comfortable to wear
> Happy Friday everyone!
> View attachment 5144902



Looks great  — glad to see you are enjoying your beautiful new MP.  I like your sandals too (they will also look great with some Wild at Heart pieces ).


----------



## KoalaXJ

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> OMG how cute!!!!!


Thank you!!


EveyB said:


> Your cat is such a beauty, totally steals the show


Thank you! She does think she runs the house hahah.


Aliluvlv said:


> Omg I love this  Is that the Pm? Looks awesome!


Thank you! And yes it is a PM. I have been using it a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144728



Cute overload. Happy Friday MB. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## bfly

KoalaXJ said:


> TGIF
> View attachment 5144770



Your cat is so cute.


----------



## bfly

EveyB said:


> Running errands with my new Multi Pochette in Empreinte. It’s so comfortable to wear
> Happy Friday everyone!
> View attachment 5144902



Love the pic E and l love the bag too.
Happy Friday and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## bfly

mariliz11 said:


> PA in DE worn crossbody while strolling and vacationing on an island!
> View attachment 5145033



PA in DE, lovely.
Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## bfly

Multicolor empriente mp with WAH key chain (the gold chain is from my verticale zippy wallet metis). Using them this morning to pick up my WAH TP26.
Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Looks great  — glad to see you are enjoying your beautiful new MP.  I like your sandals too (they will also look great with some Wild at Heart pieces ).


Thank you so much 
Yes, a bit of leo print here and there can never be wrong   
But, unfortunately no WAH pieces for me, as I’m on my way to ban island


----------



## EveyB

bfly said:


> Love the pic E and l love the bag too.
> Happy Friday and enjoy your weekend.


Thank you B  
Happy weekend to you too!


----------



## EveyB

bfly said:


> Multicolor empriente mp with WAH key chain (the gold chain is from my verticale zippy wallet metis). Using them this morning to pick up my WAH TP26.
> Happy Friday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 5145179
> View attachment 5145180
> View attachment 5145181


Gorgeous! I love how you dressed up your mini pochette with the charm 
Can’t wait to see the unboxing of the orange and the black bag!


----------



## bfly

EveyB said:


> Gorgeous! I love how you dressed up your mini pochette with the charm
> Can’t wait to see the unboxing of the orange and the black bag!



Thank you E.
I already posted them on both July and WAH thread


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Friday!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EveyB said:


> Running errands with my new Multi Pochette in Empreinte. It’s so comfortable to wear
> Happy Friday everyone!
> View attachment 5144902


How fabulous! Glad to see you enjoying your long awaited black beauty, Evey. Happy weekend to you too 


Aliluvlv said:


> What a happy summer picture!


 Thanks so much, Ali! I’m happy my pic makes you happy lol. Hope you’re enjoying your gorgeous new LV’s this weekend 


bfly said:


> Cute overload. Happy Friday MB. Enjoy your weekend.


TY my Skittles twin  I’m happy for your WaH reveal, especially with how stunning the pieces look on you! Cheers to your fun pickup today


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Coussin


----------



## boyoverboard

23adeline said:


> Pochette Coussin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145507


Gorgeous!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks so much, Ali! I’m happy my pic makes you happy lol. Hope you’re enjoying your gorgeous new LV’s this weekend


Sadly, I had to return my new boulogne bag because I found too many scuffs and scratches on the canvas. Until I can replace it, or I fall in love with something new for fall, I've been loving using my reverse PSM and wide strap combo as a crossbody. It's kitty approved too 


Happy weekend!


----------



## EveyB

Aliluvlv said:


> Sadly, I had to return my new boulogne bag because I found too many scuffs and scratches on the canvas. Until I can replace it, or I fall in love with something new for fall, I've been loving using my reverse PSM and wide strap combo as a crossbody. It's kitty approved too
> View attachment 5146007
> 
> Happy weekend!


Your cat is such a beauty!    Also love your strap PSM combo.
What a shame about the Boulogne, but maybe something entirely different catches your eye for fall


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

Slides at the beach today x2


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> Sadly, I had to return my new boulogne bag because I found too many scuffs and scratches on the canvas. Until I can replace it, or I fall in love with something new for fall, I've been loving using my reverse PSM and wide strap combo as a crossbody. It's kitty approved too
> View attachment 5146007
> 
> Happy weekend!


Well, hello there, gorgeous kitty!  (Nice PSM, too).


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> Sadly, I had to return my new boulogne bag because I found too many scuffs and scratches on the canvas. Until I can replace it, or I fall in love with something new for fall, I've been loving using my reverse PSM and wide strap combo as a crossbody. It's kitty approved too
> View attachment 5146007
> 
> Happy weekend!


This is what counts most ~ love your kitty cat’s choice! Your backpack is adorable as always. I hope you find a special little something for fall or the Holidays, Ali


----------



## emjay67

bfly said:


> Multicolor empriente mp with WAH key chain (the gold chain is from my verticale zippy wallet metis). Using them this morning to pick up my WAH TP26.
> Happy Friday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 5145179
> View attachment 5145180
> View attachment 5145181


I'm trying not to buy this mini pochette. How many mini pochettes does one woman need? (Don't answer that... )


----------



## bfly

emjay67 said:


> I'm trying not to buy this mini pochette. How many mini pochettes does one woman need? (Don't answer that... )


----------



## fyn72

Strolling around the markets, mostly car parts and old trinkets. beautiful winter morning.


----------



## _vee

Out for dinner last weekend! First time dining inside a restaurant since March 2020. Ontario finally removed the restriction on indoor dining recently. Her maiden voyage


----------



## 23adeline

Just came home after volunteering as vaccinator, too busy and forgot to take pics that show my bag at the mega vaccination center   
Wore these boots and papillon trunk


----------



## Ava758

At the coffee shop this morning.


----------



## boyoverboard

Out for brunch with Etui Voyage PM and Damier Graphite clés, and later on the beach with Gucci tote. ⛱


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> Out for dinner last weekend! First time dining inside a restaurant since March 2020. Ontario finally removed the restriction on indoor dining recently. Her maiden voyage
> 
> View attachment 5146399
> 
> View attachment 5146400


Beautiful bag! And yay you got to dine in!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Sadly, I had to return my new boulogne bag because I found too many scuffs and scratches on the canvas. Until I can replace it, or I fall in love with something new for fall, I've been loving using my reverse PSM and wide strap combo as a crossbody. It's kitty approved too
> View attachment 5146007
> 
> Happy weekend!


Beautiful cat and bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> Multicolor empriente mp with WAH key chain (the gold chain is from my verticale zippy wallet metis). Using them this morning to pick up my WAH TP26.
> Happy Friday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 5145179
> View attachment 5145180
> View attachment 5145181


Your mini pochette and the keycharm  look very cute together!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> Running errands with my new Multi Pochette in Empreinte. It’s so comfortable to wear
> Happy Friday everyone!
> View attachment 5144902


So chic!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144728


So pretty all together!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> My weekend crew featuring my new Mini Pochette...
> 
> View attachment 5144792
> 
> 
> And below is my YouTube unboxing, just in case anyone else is interested in getting one of these little cuties and I show how and what I use to extend the chains, to make my Mini Pochette's more versatile ...
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone x



I love everything in this picture!


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> I love everything in this picture!


Hey there @Sunshine mama and thank you lovely lady, have a great week ahead


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink and yellow again.


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> So chic!!!


Thank you


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow again.
> View attachment 5146557


What a view! 
Love all your pictures


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful bag! And yay you got to dine in!


Thank you   It was so nice, things are starting to feel normal again!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Fast and Furious!!


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Your mini pochette and the keycharm  look very cute together!!!



Thank you @Sunshine mama. I’m trying to   use the key chain to every bags I have


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow again.
> View attachment 5146557



Lovely. I have to remind myself to purchase the kit


----------



## bfly

Playing around with my WAH pieces. Surprisingly I like using the tp26 as crossbody bag using my lemon alma bb strap. Hardware doesn’t match tho


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Sunday .  I usually wear this short on the shoulder like a hobo but today I lengthened the strap for a different look.  (Also so lucky DH agreed to take my pic today _without _an eye roll ).


----------



## CAcker01

My new noir spring street out riding around today + with me at the mall today! I adore her + have gotten SO many compliments on her!!!


----------



## Bumbles

bfly said:


> Playing around with my WAH pieces. Surprisingly I like using the tp26 as crossbody bag using my lemon alma bb strap. Hardware doesn’t match tho
> 
> View attachment 5146706
> View attachment 5146707
> View attachment 5146709


Your tp is gorgeous!


----------



## Bumbles

Mini bag of the past few weeks for errands as we’ve been in lockdown


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Happy Sunday .  I usually wear this short on the shoulder like a hobo but today I lengthened the strap for a different look.  (Also so lucky DH agreed to take my pic today _without _an eye roll ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146847


Love it M, beautiful DE bag! Lol, glad to hear your DH played along nicely so we could see.


----------



## Aliluvlv

CAcker01 said:


> View attachment 5146911
> View attachment 5146912
> 
> 
> My new noir spring street out riding around today + with me at the mall today! I adore her + have gotten SO many compliments on her!!!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Dkay6

The best grab and go—


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Happy Sunday .  I usually wear this short on the shoulder like a hobo but today I lengthened the strap for a different look.  (Also so lucky DH agreed to take my pic today _without _an eye roll ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146847


What a gorgeous bag, Iam!  I love the DE with the delicious caramel leather trim!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much A and ML .  I love this forever-keeper!



Aliluvlv said:


> Love it M, beautiful DE bag! Lol, glad to hear your DH played along nicely so we could see.





musiclover said:


> What a gorgeous bag, Iam!  I love the DE with the delicious caramel leather trim!


----------



## 23adeline

Mirror Handle Trunk on a raining Monday morning


----------



## 23adeline

it’s so beautiful  that I need to take another pic of it


----------



## Raaz

23adeline said:


> it’s so beautiful  that I need to take another pic of it
> View attachment 5147092


Wow….


----------



## Yuki85

@*Aliluvlv*

Love the facial reaction of your kitty


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Happy Sunday .  I usually wear this short on the shoulder like a hobo but today I lengthened the strap for a different look.  (Also so lucky DH agreed to take my pic today _without _an eye roll ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146847


Gorgeous DE bag, M!    This looks great on the long strap, and very practical too.
My hubby is the same  usually I get an eye roll and the bag is out of focus


----------



## EveyB

CAcker01 said:


> View attachment 5146911
> View attachment 5146912
> 
> 
> My new noir spring street out riding around today + with me at the mall today! I adore her + have gotten SO many compliments on her!!!


Love it!  That was really sweet to get this little cutie for you


----------



## l.ch.

mariliz11 said:


> PA in DE worn crossbody while strolling and vacationing on an island!
> View attachment 5145033


I love your dress and sandals! Where are they from?


----------



## bfly

Bumbles said:


> Your tp is gorgeous!



Thank you dear.


----------



## mariliz11

l.ch. said:


> I love your dress and sandals! Where are they from?


Thanks dear! Dress is from Zara, sandals from a Greek handmade sandals’ brand


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Mini bag of the past few weeks for errands as we’ve been in lockdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146936


Too cute!!!


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Gorgeous DE bag, M!    This looks great on the long strap, and very practical too.
> My hubby is the same  usually I get an eye roll and the bag is out of focus



Thanks very much E .  I guess many DHs just don’t understand why we like to take pictures of our babies bags .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow again.
> View attachment 5146557


This setting is so lush and gorgeous ~ just perfect for your pretty BTP pouch  


bfly said:


> Playing around with my WAH pieces. Surprisingly I like using the tp26 as crossbody bag using my lemon alma bb strap. Hardware doesn’t match tho
> 
> View attachment 5146706
> View attachment 5146707
> View attachment 5146709


This is such a great idea! Thanks for sharing hun 


Iamminda said:


> Happy Sunday . I usually wear this short on the shoulder like a hobo but today I lengthened the strap for a different look. (Also so lucky DH agreed to take my pic today _without _an eye roll ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146847


Love it! Hope your weekend was fab IM 


Bumbles said:


> Mini bag of the past few weeks for errands as we’ve been in lockdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146936


What a cutie! Happy winter new week Bumbles


----------



## l.ch.

mariliz11 said:


> Thanks dear! Dress is from Zara, sandals from a Greek handmade sandals’ brand


Thanks! They are really beautiful! (I’m also Greek, by the way )


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Too cute!!!


Thanks SM!


----------



## mariliz11

l.ch. said:


> Thanks! They are really beautiful! (I’m also Greek, by the way )


Yay, nice to see a fellow Greek that loves handbags here!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much V .



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love it! Hope your weekend was fab IM


----------



## kittyobadiah

These bags are very very bright, I want to buy them.


----------



## 23adeline

Finally taking this Nano out after receiving it more than 3 weeks ago


----------



## melovepurse

Vanity PM flying United last weekend.


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing 4th items of July which is also my 4th keepall xs


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This setting is so lush and gorgeous ~ just perfect for your pretty BTP pouch
> 
> This is such a great idea! Thanks for sharing hun
> 
> Love it! Hope your weekend was fab IM
> 
> What a cutie! Happy winter new week Bumbles



Anytime MB. It is quite fun to put them together, colorful and hands free


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

melovepurse said:


> Vanity PM flying United last weekend.
> View attachment 5147875


How cool, wow! Love it!     The bag looks gorgeous 
Can’t wait to travel again as well and take my LVs with me on board!


----------



## Khudbrook

Just bought today the carmel hobo in Noir,  so stunning I love it!


----------



## DrTootr

Took my Mini Pochette out for a spin today


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow again.
> View attachment 5146557


These are such happy colours @Sunshine mama


----------



## DrTootr

bfly said:


> Multicolor empriente mp with WAH key chain (the gold chain is from my verticale zippy wallet metis). Using them this morning to pick up my WAH TP26.
> Happy Friday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 5145179
> View attachment 5145180
> View attachment 5145181


We are twinning on the MP and keychain/bag charm @bfly ...they go great together x


----------



## DrTootr

23adeline said:


> Pochette Coussin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145507


I love this colour combo too, it was so close on me choosing either this or the pink!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> These are such happy colours @Sunshine mama


Thank you doctor!!!


----------



## beautycase

KoalaXJ said:


> TGIF
> View attachment 5144770


Omg this cat :Love: :Love:


----------



## Sunshine mama

Papillon BB with the handles protected.


----------



## 23adeline

DrTootr said:


> I love this colour combo too, it was so close on me choosing either this or the pink!


I haven’t seen the pink in real because our LV stores here are still closed, it must be a very sweet and yummy  pink


----------



## 23adeline

My yellow keepall xs is at work after dressing up


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> My yellow keepall xs is at work after dressing up
> View attachment 5148741
> View attachment 5148742


Omg! I love how you accessorized this bag!
They really make the bag look interesting.


----------



## mariliz11

23adeline said:


> My yellow keepall xs is at work after dressing up
> View attachment 5148741
> View attachment 5148742


Lovely! Have you ever posted a full collection on the forum?  I have admired your recent purchases but I would love to see your collection of LE items so far!


----------



## Dkay6

Good morning!!  first day using her. Who else has the pm?


----------



## Samanthalvoe

DrTootr said:


> Took my Mini Pochette out for a spin today
> 
> View attachment 5148561



I love how you’re wearing the mini pochette, totally going to try this!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Road trip


----------



## DrTootr

Samanthalvoe said:


> I love how you’re wearing the mini pochette, totally going to try this!



Aww cheers and awesome to hear @Samanthalvoe  

I love experimenting with different ways we can rock this bag x


----------



## eponine26

My Neverfull MM in Epi leather, shade Galet, in action at work! The color really is a perfect neutral and the leather is so durable. I’m currently debating between a Neonoe BB vs MM; I’m 6’1 with a long torso so I’m worried the BB will be too teensy.
Inside my Neverfull I have two library books, the pochette with my wallet inside, and two portfolios.

The color also looks yellow under the lighting, but the interior pic shows the color more accurately.


----------



## DrTootr

23adeline said:


> I haven’t seen the pink in real because our LV stores here are still closed, it must be a very sweet and yummy  pink


Oh wow, I hope they can open again safely for you soon. Here in Dubai the LV stores have been open since the middle of last year but we all wear masks and there can be limits to how many people are allowed in stores at one time.

The pink in real life is just SO pretty! But so is your colour bag @23adeline  I find them both such fun pops of colour for Summer x


----------



## eena1230

Vegas bound with my utility crossbody


----------



## bfly

DrTootr said:


> We are twinning on the MP and keychain/bag charm @bfly ...they go great together x



Yayyy… cheers my twins


----------



## EveyB

eena1230 said:


> Vegas bound with my utility crossbody
> View attachment 5149215


It’s so cute! Have a wonderful stay!


----------



## JetGirl216

Dkay6 said:


> Good morning!!  first day using her. Who else has the pm?
> 
> View attachment 5148950


Gorgeous! Definitely on my wishlist.


----------



## eena1230

EveyB said:


> It’s so cute! Have a wonderful stay!


Thank you sweet @EveyB


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Wednesday all. My TP26 with its new chain insert: a good trial run while I wait for my black TP26 to arrive


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Wednesday all. My TP26 with its new chain insert: a good trial run while I wait for my black TP26 to arrive
> View attachment 5149441


What a beautiful picture!  I must remember to tie a bandeau around my TP26! It's such a cute idea.


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Wednesday all. My TP26 with its new chain insert: a good trial run while I wait for my black TP26 to arrive
> View attachment 5149441


Happy Wednesday to you too, MB! 
Love your picture and love how you tied the bandeau


----------



## missconvy

Off to do some video game shopping.


----------



## HavPlenty

Showing my NeoNoe some love. I am loving this monogram strap. I originally purchased to use with the felicie pochette. I found it works well with this bag too.


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Omg! I love how you accessorized this bag!
> They really make the bag look interesting.


Thanks SM
Tell you what, I sent the pic to my CS, he asked ‘ is the chain originally included? ‘


----------



## 23adeline

mariliz11 said:


> Lovely! Have you ever posted a full collection on the forum?  I have admired your recent purchases but I would love to see your collection of LE items so far!


Thanks @mariliz11 
I have more than 100 pieces of LV bags, they are all in their dust bag so it will be very time consuming and tiring to take them all out to take pics . I’ll take pics of all bags after I moved to my new house with display shelves in my dressing room,  where I can just display them without dust bag .
Completion of new house  will be delayed due to MCO here.
Sometimes I’ll take family photos or random group pics of my bags


----------



## 23adeline

DrTootr said:


> Oh wow, I hope they can open again safely for you soon. Here in Dubai the LV stores have been open since the middle of last year but we all wear masks and there can be limits to how many people are allowed in stores at one time.
> 
> The pink in real life is just SO pretty! But so is your colour bag @23adeline  I find them both such fun pops of colour for Summer x


I’m okay with online shopping so far, as our LV e-commerce here gets stocks faster than physical LV stores.
I have a superhero CS who is able to get almost all items that I wanted so far.


----------



## 23adeline

Keepall xs Felt


----------



## 23adeline

Some group photos 
July items 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Wild At Heart family 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Men’s FW21
	

		
			
		

		
	




monogram family


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Keepall xs Felt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149728
> View attachment 5149731



This bag is so beautiful  and looks so good on you, especially with what you are wearing today. I love gray bags in general and this pattern is just so pretty.


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> Thanks @mariliz11
> I have more than 100 pieces of LV bags, they are all in their dust bag so it will be very time consuming and tiring to take them all out to take pics . I’ll take pics of all bags after I moved to my new house with display shelves in my dressing room,  where I can just display them without dust bag .
> Completion of new house  will be delayed due to MCO here.
> Sometimes I’ll take family photos or random group pics of my bags


I’m looking forward to the day you share with us ALL you pieces


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> This bag is so beautiful  and looks so good on you, especially with what you are wearing today. I love gray bags in general and this pattern is just so pretty.



Thanks @Iamminda  



LVtingting said:


> I’m looking forward to the day you share with us ALL you pieces


Thanks @LVtingting 
I hope our government let us resume construction work soon


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Keepall xs Felt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149728
> View attachment 5149731


Gorgeous!!
How do you like this Keepall? Does it feel like it could go "bald" after a while?


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Some group photos
> July items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149750
> 
> Wild At Heart family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149752
> 
> Men’s FW21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149751
> 
> 
> monogram family
> View attachment 5149753


Can I come over? I can just stay in your closet, or wherever you store your bags! 
Your collection is DEFINITELY better than any LV store I've been to!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you, lovely ladies   Happy end of July to you both!


Sunshine mama said:


> What a beautiful picture!  I must remember to tie a bandeau around my TP26! It's such a cute idea.





EveyB said:


> Happy Wednesday to you too, MB!
> Love your picture and love how you tied the bandeau


----------



## 2023

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Wednesday all. My TP26 with its new chain insert: a good trial run while I wait for my black TP26 to arrive
> View attachment 5149441


 So cute!  What is the name of your bandeau?  I LOVE it!


----------



## Dkay6

One of my favorite slgs


----------



## Beauty2c

23adeline said:


> Some group photos
> July items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149750
> 
> Wild At Heart family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149752
> 
> Men’s FW21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149751
> 
> 
> monogram family
> View attachment 5149753


Can you post these pictures under your account in the "My collection" folder?  The "My Collection" folder will appear under your name on the left panel when you post.  Love to see all your collections.


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Can I come over? I can just stay in your closet, or wherever you store your bags!
> Your collection is DEFINITELY better than any LV store I've been to!


 I wish I could invite you to come over   



Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous!!
> How do you like this Keepall? Does it feel like it could go "bald" after a while?


I love it so far, it is fun to look at and nice to touch .
I have never thought of the ‘bald’ problem  
After reading your question, I checked the felt again, the felt is quite thick and the fibres seems tightly knitted , and the 3D logos are like those tufted logos of other bags eg.W tote .
I don’t know how to describe but I don’t think it would go bald unless its enemy goes pluck out its ‘hair’ with tweezer, and even that would be time consuming


----------



## 23adeline

Still in the mood of Keepall xs


----------



## 23adeline

lilinko said:


> Can you post these pictures under your account in the "My collection" folder?  The "My Collection" folder will appear under your name on the left panel when you post.  Love to see all your collections.


Thanks   
I just saved some of the photos there


----------



## Beauty2c

23adeline said:


> Thanks
> I just saved some of the photos there


Wow. Beautiful collection.


----------



## HavPlenty

Dkay6 said:


> Good morning!!  first day using her. Who else has the pm?
> 
> View attachment 5148950


This is so cute!


----------



## 23adeline

lilinko said:


> Wow. Beautiful collection.


Thanks! Those are some of my latest purchases, I’ll slowly add photos to that folder .


----------



## candypoo

TGIF everyone! 
With my Palm Springs Mini


----------



## bfly

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## 23adeline

One of my most loved bag, Since1854 Capucines Mini


----------



## DrTootr

Pastel vibes kinda weekend  

.


----------



## _vee

Road trip with this beauty and my Gucci sunnies! Ready to spend the week in Montreal/Mont Tremblant. Inside are my lovely SLG’s : rosalie coin purse, key pouch & reverse mono card holder.


----------



## Beauty2c

23adeline said:


> One of my most loved bag, Since1854 Capucines Mini
> View attachment 5151618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151619


Such beautiful detail!!


----------



## bfly

DrTootr said:


> Pastel vibes kinda weekend
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151848




Loving your pastel colors TP


----------



## DrTootr

bfly said:


> Loving your pastel colors TP


Thanks @bfly and wishing you a great weekend


----------



## Bumbles

melovepurse said:


> Vanity PM flying United last weekend.
> View attachment 5147875


Nice! Lucky her!


----------



## Bumbles

DrTootr said:


> Pastel vibes kinda weekend
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151848


Love this pic! So girly and pretty!


----------



## DrTootr

Bumbles said:


> Love this pic! So girly and pretty!


Thanks a bunch @Bumbles  
Have a great Sunday lovely x


----------



## fyn72




----------



## luvspurses

DrTootr said:


> Pastel vibes kinda weekend
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151848


that looks beautiful. may i ask where you got that pastel chain?


----------



## DrTootr

luvspurses said:


> that looks beautiful. may i ask where you got that pastel chain?



Hey @luvspurses and thank you  

Here’s the Amazon link to the pastel rainbow chain in my photo:
Amazon Link

And shoutout to @summy as I saw her post a few weeks back and it got me excited.

Because I picked up a chain like this (pretty much identical) on my last visit home to Sydney in 2019, but I'd always wished it was a little bit longer. I got it back then to go with my Giant Monogram TP26 which has the pink monogram on one side, but the length never sat exactly right on me as a crossbody, I am 5 foot 9 for reference.

So I'm happy to say the one I ordered recently from Amazon was a great match and nice quality, plus a bonus is that it’s not as heavy as my original one.

This Amazon one also comes in different lengths which is perfect (I ordered the 90cm size) as I mentioned earlier, I needed a longer one to wear my TP26 as a crossbody. The only real difference between the two chains, is the links colour order, my original one had silver hardware at the ends and this Amazon one is gold hardware and then a slight weight variation between the two.

Hope all this helps and good luck x


----------



## luvspurses

DrTootr said:


> Hey @luvspurses and thank you
> 
> Here’s the Amazon link to the pastel rainbow chain in my photo:
> Amazon Link
> 
> And shoutout to @summy as I saw her post a few weeks back and it got me excited.
> 
> Because I picked up a chain like this (pretty much identical) on my last visit home to Sydney in 2019, but I'd always wished it was a little bit longer. I got it back then to go with my Giant Monogram TP26 which has the pink monogram on one side, but the length never sat exactly right on me as a crossbody, I am 5 foot 9 for reference.
> 
> So I'm happy to say the one I ordered recently from Amazon was a great match and nice quality, plus a bonus is that it’s not as heavy as my original one.
> 
> This Amazon one also comes in different lengths which is perfect (I ordered the 90cm size) as I mentioned earlier, I needed a longer one to wear my TP26 as a crossbody. The only real difference between the two chains, is the links colour order, my original one had silver hardware at the ends and this Amazon one is gold hardware and then a slight weight variation between the two.
> 
> Hope all this helps and good luck x


thank you so much. the link took me to aussie amazon but i will use the description to look for it in the us under that description. thank you so much for the reply : )


----------



## DrTootr

luvspurses said:


> thank you so much. the link took me to aussie amazon but i will use the description to look for it in the us under that description. thank you so much for the reply : )



You're so welcome and good luck. Can't wait to see how you will wear yours


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## Raaz

23adeline said:


> Happy Sunday everyone
> View attachment 5152700


Woweee…..they are all so amazing. OMG…now I want one!


----------



## 23adeline

Th


Raaz said:


> Woweee…..they are all so amazing. OMG…now I want one!


Thanks @Raaz 
They are still available, quickly grab all that you want now. I didn’t get the first keepall xs that I want because my superhero CS wasn’t in charge of my account at that time , and my CA wasn’t able to get, not even one piece to come in to my country . Now that keepall xs is no longer in LV website


----------



## originalheather

Taking a road trip with my DH and it’s the first time I have packed a suitcase in over a year!


----------



## Raaz

originalheather said:


> Taking a road trip with my DH and it’s the first time I have packed a suitcase in over a year!
> 
> View attachment 5152861


Oh wow….Enjoy. Bon voyage.


----------



## bfly

DrTootr said:


> Thanks @bfly and wishing you a great weekend



Likewise dear.


----------



## bfly

fyn72 said:


> View attachment 5152287



This is so cute you add vivienne charm on your tp.


----------



## bfly

23adeline said:


> Happy Sunday everyone
> View attachment 5152700



Keepall xs galore


----------



## bfly

originalheather said:


> Taking a road trip with my DH and it’s the first time I have packed a suitcase in over a year!
> 
> View attachment 5152861



Enjoy your road trip.


----------



## Dkay6

Love the creme so much!


----------



## asatoasz

Mixing houses….OTG PM dressed up and ready for Birthday dinner….now, what am I going to wear??


----------



## Yuki85

OMG, you made me wanna one 


23adeline said:


> Happy Sunday everyone
> View attachment 5152700


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink and yellow again. This pouch is soooo easy to use as a crossbody.


----------



## _vee

Had an amazing time in Old Montreal, now off to Mont Tremblant.


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Happy Sunday everyone
> View attachment 5152700


Just....incredible !!


----------



## Iamminda

Trying out my new strap and new chain (inspired by the lovely EmmJay ).


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Trying out my new strap and new chain (inspired by the lovely EmmJay ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153406


Looks great! So happy you found your perfect chain length, IM 


Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow again. This pouch is soooo easy to use as a crossbody.
> View attachment 5153167


Beautiful, as always! Happy August Sunday, SM


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much for your help with this V . (It took me forever to research and decide —  I finally decided on the same one that EJ had ).



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Looks great! So happy you found your perfect chain length, IM
> 
> Beautiful, as always! Happy August Sunday, SM


----------



## fyn72

Lockdown extended from 3 days to 9 now, well so far but I have a feeling it will go longer. So just a pic from my last outing


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Trying out my new strap and new chain (inspired by the lovely EmmJay ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153406


The silver strap looks really refreshing on this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> Had an amazing time in Old Montreal, now off to Mont Tremblant.
> 
> View attachment 5153342
> 
> View attachment 5153343


Cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Lockdown extended from 3 days to 9 now, well so far but I have a feeling it will go longer. So just a pic from my last outing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153515


The bandeau really makes the bag pop.  It's so pretty!


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> The bandeau really makes the bag pop.  It's so pretty!


Thank you!  @Sunshine mama


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow again. This pouch is soooo easy to use as a crossbody.
> View attachment 5153167


What a beautiful picture!!


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Trying out my new strap and new chain (inspired by the lovely EmmJay ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153406


So happy to hear you found the perfect chain!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> What a beautiful picture!!


Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing , but not LV items  , with Capucines BB abalone by the side


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!!!


Thank you


----------



## _vee

23adeline said:


> Unboxing , but not LV items  , with Capucines BB abalone by the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153576


Wow that colour is so stunning.


----------



## Roe

23adeline said:


> One of my most loved bag, Since1854 Capucines Mini
> View attachment 5151618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151619


This bag is so gorgeous. Enjoy.  I truly regret not getting this at times.  Best looking Capucine to date. IMO


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Trying out my new strap and new chain (inspired by the lovely EmmJay ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153406


Spectacular M!    What bag is this? I love it!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Yesterday on the plane home from visiting my sister for a long weekend (hadn't seen her since we met up in NYC in Dec 2019).


----------



## EveyB

Aliluvlv said:


> Yesterday on the plane home from visiting my sister for a long weekend (hadn't seen her since we met up in NYC in Dec 2019).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153847


That’s wonderful that you could meet your sister again! And with such a lovely travel companion


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Papillon


----------



## Aliluvlv

EveyB said:


> That’s wonderful that you could meet your sister again! And with such a lovely travel companion


Thank you! It was a great visit at the Jersey shore and my brother came in from Brooklyn so all of us siblings were able to be together again.  The PSM does travel very well (small but mighty)!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Yesterday on the plane home from visiting my sister for a long weekend (hadn't seen her since we met up in NYC in Dec 2019).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153847





Aliluvlv said:


> Spectacular M!    What bag is this? I love it!



Thanks A .  This is the large bag from the Men’s Trio Messenger (I like to use the different pieces separately.  Like it comes with a nylon strap that I sometimes use with my Twist ).  Glad to see your beautiful PSM and to hear you had a great visit with your siblings.  It must have been wonderful to see them again after such a long time.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly ladies 



EveyB said:


> So happy to hear you found the perfect chain!





Sunshine mama said:


> The silver strap looks really refreshing on this bag!


----------



## slkh90

23adeline said:


> Happy Sunday everyone
> View attachment 5152700


Love these so cute


----------



## Miss.Cashmere

KoalaXJ said:


> TGIF
> View attachment 5144770



How did my cat get in your bag?!


----------



## 23adeline

Roe said:


> This bag is so gorgeous. Enjoy.  I truly regret not getting this at times.  Best looking Capucine to date. IMO


It is the ‘hardest to get bag‘ in my collection, at first my CA got a piece for me but it’s defective, she requested another piece and we waited for quite long, in the end we were told the bag was not available anymore. Then I pester my online CS, he got it for me. In fact , he told me a client that placed order of the same bag long before me couldn’t get it, I was lucky and because of his hard work , I named him my superhero CS 
Again , my 2 most loved bags


----------



## 23adeline

Dauphine Mini EPI , the last bag that I bought from my previous CA , who is with Tiffany & Co now.  I’m her first client at Tiffany & co and just bought a few items from her


----------



## EveyB

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you! It was a great visit at the Jersey shore and my brother came in from Brooklyn so all of us siblings were able to be together again.  The PSM does travel very well (small but mighty)!


So happy to hear you had a great visit and were able to see all your siblings!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> My Papillon
> View attachment 5153981


Sooo pretty!  The pink loving me lives vicariously through your pictures


----------



## originalheather

_vee said:


> Had an amazing time in Old Montreal, now off to Mont Tremblant.



So fun!  I’m staying in Montréal right now for my vacation. Enjoy Mont Tremblant!


----------



## EveyB

Out with just the larger pochette of my MPA. The MPA is so comfortable to wear, either separately or combined, I can’t seem to be able to change out of it to a different bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> Sooo pretty!  The pink loving me lives vicariously through your pictures


Thank you! I too live through your gorgeous bags!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> Out with just the larger pochette of my MPA. The MPA is so comfortable to wear, either separately or combined, I can’t seem to be able to change out of it to a different bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154479


Beautiful bag and scenery!


----------



## DrTootr

This week's LV combo, my Giant Monogram Neverfull with my new Wild At Heart bag charm/key ring




And I just uploaded my latest YouTube unboxing where I show my other LV bags I will rock this cute bag charm with, incase anyone is interested in adding it to your collection too x


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> This week's LV combo, my Giant Monogram Neverfull with my new Wild At Heart bag charm/key ring
> 
> View attachment 5154487
> 
> 
> And I just uploaded my latest YouTube unboxing where I show my other LV bags I will rock this cute bag charm with, incase anyone is interested in adding it to your collection too x



I love the 2 together!!!


----------



## brenbrensg

My LV Siena PM was in storage for quite a while, she's finally out in action last week at the nail salon!


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> I love the 2 together!!!


Thanks @Sunshine mama I have been waiting for the right bag charm to rock on this NF, so when I saw the WAH one I had to grab it! It just kind of updates and refreshes some of my currents bags in a fun way x


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Thanks @Sunshine mama I have been waiting for the right bag charm to rock on this NF, so when I saw the WAH one I had to grab it! It just kind of updates and refreshes some of my currents bags in a fun way x


It definitely did!


----------



## Loriad

DrTootr said:


> This week's LV combo, my Giant Monogram Neverfull with my new Wild At Heart bag charm/key ring
> 
> View attachment 5154487
> 
> 
> And I just uploaded my latest YouTube unboxing where I show my other LV bags I will rock this cute bag charm with, incase anyone is interested in adding it to your collection too x



Love this!


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Out with just the larger pochette of my MPA. The MPA is so comfortable to wear, either separately or combined, I can’t seem to be able to change out of it to a different bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154479



Beautiful .  This version of the MPA is my favorite of all the ones made so far — and tempts me so much


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful .  This version of the MPA is my favorite of all the ones made so far — and tempts me so much


Do it do it do it!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful bag and scenery!


Thank you!


----------



## SARM4800




----------



## BagLadyT

debsmith said:


> Headed out for shopping between rainshowers! I loooove this bag.
> 
> View attachment 5141409


 Is this the 30 size?


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful .  This version of the MPA is my favorite of all the ones made so far — and tempts me so much


Thank you 
 I could provide a few more pictures 
No, seriously, I often tell myself I should stay away from tpf, but I just like it too much here


----------



## Iamminda

SARM4800 said:


> View attachment 5154803



Gorgeous!   Is this the blueberry or lazuli Alma?  I missed out on these beautiful blues.


----------



## DrTootr

Loriad said:


> Love this!


Thank you @Loriad


----------



## SARM4800

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!   Is this the blueberry or lazuli Alma?  I missed out on these beautiful blues.


Thank you. It’s blueberry Alma.


----------



## debsmith

BagLadyT said:


> Is this the 30 size?


Yes it is the 30!


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> It is the ‘hardest to get bag‘ in my collection, at first my CA got a piece for me but it’s defective, she requested another piece and we waited for quite long, in the end we were told the bag was not available anymore. Then I pester my online CS, he got it for me. In fact , he told me a client that placed order of the same bag long before me couldn’t get it, I was lucky and because of his hard work , I named him my superhero CS
> Again , my 2 most loved bags
> View attachment 5154381


Your collection makes me incredibly envious


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Trying out my new strap and new chain (inspired by the lovely EmmJay ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153406


This is wonderful, Iam!  Would you please remind me of the name of this gorgeous bag?  The chain is stunning.

Edit:  saw your earlier response:  Men’s Messenger Trio (large bag). Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> This is wonderful, Iam!  Would you please remind me of the name of this gorgeous bag?  The chain is stunning.
> 
> Edit:  saw your earlier response:  Men’s Messenger Trio (large bag). Thank you!



Thanks so much ML . Glad to hear you like my new chain (as I mentioned, I spent a lot of time looking for it  and even got help from lovely friends on the forum).


----------



## _vee

originalheather said:


> So fun!  I’m staying in Montréal right now for my vacation. Enjoy Mont Tremblant!


Have an amazing vacation in Montreal! I had such a good time in Montreal and Mont Tremblant! The food was amazing. Back in Toronto now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Trying the mini keepall keychain with the noir Alma BB.


----------



## _vee

En route back to Toronto earlier. Wanted to share some pics of Mont Tremblant


----------



## _vee

Took my Key Pouch to go pick up burritos


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying the mini keepall keychain with the noir Alma BB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155259



So much cuteness in this picture SSSSSM


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying the mini keepall keychain with the noir Alma BB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155259


I really like the addition of this beautiful chain, SSM!  You ladies do such a beautiful job decorating your bags with your lovely chain straps!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Aliluvlv said:


> Yesterday on the plane home from visiting my sister for a long weekend (hadn't seen her since we met up in NYC in Dec 2019).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153847


This is beautiful. I love this!


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Your collection makes me incredibly envious


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing another non LV item next to mirror handle trunk 



This Tiffany’s Hardwear wrap bracelet can be used as choker as well, love it I bought this in yellow gold but still unsure whether to change it to rose gold .


----------



## M_Butterfly

23adeline said:


> Unboxing another non LV item next to mirror handle trunk
> View attachment 5155448
> View attachment 5155453
> 
> This Tiffany’s Hardwear wrap bracelet can be used as choker as well, love it I bought this in yellow gold but still unsure whether to change it to rose gold .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155449
> View attachment 5155450
> View attachment 5155451
> View attachment 5155455


I would go for the rose gold but either one is beautiful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> Took my Key Pouch to go pick up burritos
> 
> View attachment 5155270


Burritos  + LV keypouch =


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So much cuteness in this picture SSSSSM


Thank you. I can't belive a non pink can be cute!


musiclover said:


> I really like the addition of this beautiful chain, SSM!  You ladies do such a beautiful job decorating your bags with your lovely chain straps!


Thank you so much! Just trying not to neglect old love.


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. I can't belive a non pink can be cute!
> 
> Thank you so much! Just trying not to neglect old love.


When I saw your pic I had to look twice if it was really posted by you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> When I saw your pic I had to look twice if it was really posted by you!


Haha I know!
I do love black/ gold and black/ silver combo too besides pink pink pink.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Not quite an action shot, lol! I sent my mom links to a few potential options for a small vacay bag and was pleasantly surprised when she purchased this beaut! *pats self on back*   (Fèlicie Pochette in black/beige)


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> Burritos  + LV keypouch =


Its an amazing combo!


----------



## _vee

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Not quite an action shot, lol! I sent my mom links to a few potential options for a small vacay bag and was pleasantly surprised when she purchased this beaut! *pats self on back*   (Fèlicie Pochette in black/beige)
> 
> View attachment 5155925


This is soo gorgeous, and even nicer in person! I got to try it on in store the other day


----------



## eena1230

Iamminda said:


> Trying out my new strap and new chain (inspired by the lovely EmmJay ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153406


I really love this...


----------



## eena1230

EveyB said:


> Out with just the larger pochette of my MPA. The MPA is so comfortable to wear, either separately or combined, I can’t seem to be able to change out of it to a different bag
> 
> So classy!
> View attachment 5154479


----------



## eena1230

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying the mini keepall keychain with the noir Alma BB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155259


Super cute!


----------



## EveyB

Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

eena1230 said:


> I really love this...



Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

eena1230 said:


> Super cute!


Thank you


----------



## white houses

Traveling today!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Thursday!!


----------



## debsmith

Tarjay run! That pop of color tho...


----------



## nesia69

Going out with my GO Felicie


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coin card holder. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
)


----------



## originalheather

Taking in the beautiful views at Lake on the Mountain in Prince Edward County


----------



## EveyB

nesia69 said:


> Going out with my GO Felicie
> View attachment 5156658


So pretty! I still regret not getting this.


----------



## nesia69

EveyB said:


> So pretty! I still regret not getting this.


Thank you   I first preordered, cancelled and then bought it when it was available on the website after seeing such a beautiful pictures here on forum


----------



## DrTootr

Rocking my LV Giant Monogram TP26 with the crossbody Samorga pearl chain and bag organizer/insert this weekend


----------



## _vee

DrTootr said:


> Rocking my LV Giant Monogram TP26 with the crossbody Samorga pearl chain and bag organizer/insert this weekend
> 
> View attachment 5157559
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157561


So pretty!!


----------



## merekat703




----------



## _vee

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 5157915


This is gorgeous


----------



## fyn72

7th day of lockdown can only stay within 10 klms so living rural means not much. Luckily we have a supermarket almost exactly that far! Just some essentials including a takeaway coffee.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

DrTootr said:


> This week's LV combo, my Giant Monogram Neverfull with my new Wild At Heart bag charm/key ring
> 
> View attachment 5154487
> 
> 
> And I just uploaded my latest YouTube unboxing where I show my other LV bags I will rock this cute bag charm with, incase anyone is interested in adding it to your collection too x



Oh wow! This Nf looks amazing! Love it!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Escale TP as a grab-and-go clutch today!


----------



## missconvy

fyn72 said:


> 7th day of lockdown can only stay within 10 klms so living rural means not much. Luckily we have a supermarket almost exactly that far! Just some essentials including a takeaway coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157995


Coffee is essential! Love the scarf and bag


----------



## luvspurses

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 5157915


Alma bbs are still among my all time favs. Nice to see your beautiful Vernis  out and about!


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> This Petit Sac Plat cutie today + a little more cuteness.
> Because, why not?
> View attachment 5136307


May I know what fits n this?


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> May I know what fits n this?


A rechargeable fan, a coin card holder,  2 lipsticks, a hand sanitizer, an eye liner,  a cover-up compact, and a key fob with 2 small keys.  I've taken a photo of the items minus the keys. I am using a large Kirigami pouch right now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today 2 pouches together.  I was enabled by @Iamminda  to use a pearl strap.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today 2 pouches together.  I was enabled by @Iamminda  to use a pearl strap.
> View attachment 5158273



Love this — two cute, SSSSSM!  (We must be on the same wavelength because I have been thinking how I can make a Multi Kirigami Accessories .  Perhaps you can try for me or for fun using the strap from the pink papillon and wearing these two together? ).


----------



## fyn72

missconvy said:


> Coffee is essential! Love the scarf and bag


Thank you!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Happy Sunday everyone
> View attachment 5152700


Which one is your favourite? If you only had one. Let’s pretend!  And I know number 6 is on the way and can’t wait!


----------



## Bumbles

fyn72 said:


> Lockdown extended from 3 days to 9 now, well so far but I have a feeling it will go longer. So just a pic from my last outing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153515


So pretty fyn! Don’t worry, we will get to use them soon. Hopefully not too long away! Stay safe


----------



## Bumbles

Aliluvlv said:


> Yesterday on the plane home from visiting my sister for a long weekend (hadn't seen her since we met up in NYC in Dec 2019).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153847


Such a gorgeous bag and love reverse!


----------



## Iamminda

First time trying a chain charm on a bag (kinda obsessed with pearls these days ).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> First time trying a chain charm on a bag (kinda obsessed with pearls these days ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158753


Beautiful! I love the chain with it too!!!
It's such a good pairing.


----------



## kandicenicole

I had to bring all things monogram on my trip


----------



## Aliluvlv

Bumbles said:


> Such a gorgeous bag and love reverse!


Thank you @Bumbles! I wish they made more bags in reverse, although it could be dangerous for my wallet then.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> First time trying a chain charm on a bag (kinda obsessed with pearls these days ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158753


Wow that's a beautiful bag and I love the pearl charm on it M! I don't recall seeing this piece before, it's gorgeous and so perfect for summer!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks SSSSM .  Just trying to see if I should get an LV chain charm  and if so, which one.



Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful! I love the chain with it too!!!
> It's such a good pairing.




Thanks so much A .  I got this bag a couple of years ago — my first mono bag.



Aliluvlv said:


> Wow that's a beautiful bag and I love the pearl charm on it M! I don't recall seeing this piece before, it's gorgeous and so perfect for summer!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Boba run!!


----------



## Bumbles

HeartMyMJs said:


> Boba run!!
> View attachment 5158880


What a cutie pie!


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> Which one is your favourite? If you only had one. Let’s pretend!  And I know number 6 is on the way and can’t wait!


Wow that’s a very hard question to answer……………..….. at the moment the yellow keepall xs


----------



## 23adeline

Tiring day as vaccinator the whole day today , WAH MPA big pouch was with me


----------



## luvspurses

Sunshine mama said:


> Today 2 pouches together.  I was enabled by @Iamminda  to use a pearl strap.
> View attachment 5158273


thank you sunshine mama! i am now obsessed with kirigami, a style i had totally ignored. i am still trying to find the right insert, but i also found that clear sleeve on amazon with rings which actually is quite nice as the flap is still exposed. this look is just fabulous so thank you for inspiration!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> First time trying a chain charm on a bag (kinda obsessed with pearls these days ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158753


I absolutely LOVE this!    It’s just so pretty!  What a great match, Iam!!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Today 2 pouches together.  I was enabled by @Iamminda  to use a pearl strap.
> View attachment 5158273





Iamminda said:


> First time trying a chain charm on a bag (kinda obsessed with pearls these days ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158753


Love how creative you ladies are @Sunshine mama and @Iamminda !    And so perfect for summer!


----------



## Aliluvlv

HeartMyMJs said:


> Boba run!!
> View attachment 5158880


 We’ll now I need that nano speedy since I already have that same Laduree charm! They look awesome together.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much E .  It’s really SM who inspires me everyday with her beautiful and creative bag/accessories combo. 



EveyB said:


> Love how creative you ladies are @Sunshine mama and @Iamminda !    And so perfect for summer!




Thanks kindly ML .  I figured it’s a good idea to shop for bag accessories (instead of bags) for awhile .



musiclover said:


> I absolutely LOVE this!    It’s just so pretty!  What a great match, Iam!!


----------



## summy

love the cosmetic pouch so much as a mini bag, (IMO) even better as a mini pochette because it fits a lot more


----------



## VintageAndVino

Returning from a weekend visit to my hometown, with my vintage Alma.


----------



## Aliluvlv

summy said:


> View attachment 5159210
> 
> 
> love the cosmetic pouch so much as a mini bag, (IMO) even better as a mini pochette because it fits a lot more


That's awesome!


----------



## Cams

Went away with this little cutie.


----------



## Sunshine mama

summy said:


> View attachment 5159210
> 
> 
> love the cosmetic pouch so much as a mini bag, (IMO) even better as a mini pochette because it fits a lot more


It's really cute.  Does the bag flip around at all?


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

keas said:


> Returning from a weekend visit to my hometown, with my vintage Alma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159279


Ive been trying to findsblueepi forever. Congrats Its gorgeous


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

DrTootr said:


> Pastel vibes kinda weekend
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151848


Great chain


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Aliluvlv said:


> We’ll now I need that nano speedy since I already have that same Laduree charm! They look awesome together.


Yes!  Thank you!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bumbles said:


> What a cutie pie!


Thank you!!


----------



## boyoverboard

Where is this? Looks beautiful!



Cams said:


> Went away with this little cutie.


----------



## summy

Sunshine mama said:


> It's really cute.  Does the bag flip around at all?



only when you put in on your shoulder but when you wear it like me it stays like thus all the time ☺️


----------



## missconvy

summy said:


> View attachment 5159210
> 
> 
> love the cosmetic pouch so much as a mini bag, (IMO) even better as a mini pochette because it fits a lot more


May I know where this dress is from please? It’s lovely.


----------



## _vee

Wore this beauty as a clutch to the movie theatre. First time at the movies since either late 2019 or early 2020! Using her as much as I can before summer ends  I ordered an insert from Etsy so I can wear it cross body


----------



## summy

missconvy said:


> May I know where this dress is from please? It’s lovely.



It‘s from H&M


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Coin card holder.
> View attachment 5156718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



I love this bag @Sunshine mama. Where did you get it? Super cute with cherry on it.


----------



## Cams

boyoverboard said:


> Where is this? Looks beautiful!


It’s Quails gate winery in the Okenagen, Canada


----------



## BagLadyT

23adeline said:


> Unboxing another non LV item next to mirror handle trunk
> View attachment 5155448
> View attachment 5155453
> 
> This Tiffany’s Hardwear wrap bracelet can be used as choker as well, love it I bought this in yellow gold but still unsure whether to change it to rose gold .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155449
> View attachment 5155450
> View attachment 5155451
> View attachment 5155455


Wowie!!!


----------



## DrTootr

GaladrielDelabois said:


> Great chain


Thank you @GaladrielDelabois  and I like it because it's super light too.


----------



## Iamminda

_vee said:


> Wore this beauty as a clutch to the movie theatre. First time at the movies since either late 2019 or early 2020! Using her as much as I can before summer ends  I ordered an insert from Etsy so I can wear it cross body
> 
> View attachment 5159757



So pretty -  your nail polish matches too


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> So pretty -  your nail polish matches too


Thank you!  Seeing your and @Sunshine mama ’s beautiful pictures of it motivated me to pull the trigger. I’m so glad I did  now I have my eye on the Monogram set too lol


----------



## _vee

Went to the movies again tonight, and took this little cutie with me.


----------



## 23adeline

White Locky BB


----------



## Raaz

23adeline said:


> White Locky BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160286


The colour is so gorgeous. Enjoy.


----------



## 23adeline

Raaz said:


> The colour is so gorgeous. Enjoy.


This colour didn’t come into my country, I bought it from U.K.


----------



## Fierymo

Citadine PM back from repair with new straps and a new pouch.  Now putting her to work.


----------



## DrTootr

Trying to colour match my nail polishes to my new TP26 from Wild At Heart collection...


----------



## CAcker01

My speedy 22 out to lunch yesterday!


----------



## hers4eva

23adeline said:


> White Locky BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160286



*beautiful lovely picture*


----------



## Dkay6

I’m ready for fall! Give me all the damier ebene and reds ♥️


----------



## lemondln

My lovely 4-year-old DD1 took a picture of me 


TP26 + Bandoliere + my favorite Coach Snoopy charm


----------



## lemondln

Dkay6 said:


> View attachment 5160905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m ready for fall! Give me all the damier ebene and reds ♥



You made me want to buy some DE bags


----------



## Iamminda

Just had to take this By The Pool picture for fun


----------



## Iamminda

lemondln said:


> My lovely 4-year-old DD1 took a picture of me
> 
> 
> TP26 + Bandoliere + my favorite Coach Snoopy charm
> 
> View attachment 5160954



You got your 4 year old well trained  — nice picture.


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> You got your 4 year old well trained  — nice picture.



Thanks   She likes taking pictures of us.


----------



## lemondln

DrTootr said:


> This week's LV combo, my Giant Monogram Neverfull with my new Wild At Heart bag charm/key ring
> 
> View attachment 5154487
> 
> 
> And I just uploaded my latest YouTube unboxing where I show my other LV bags I will rock this cute bag charm with, incase anyone is interested in adding it to your collection too x





The most beautiful neverfull I have ever seen.


----------



## lemondln

Aliluvlv said:


> Yesterday on the plane home from visiting my sister for a long weekend (hadn't seen her since we met up in NYC in Dec 2019).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153847




Your palm spring mini is so cute! Reminds me of peanut butter on Nutella


----------



## ccbaggirl89

23adeline said:


> White Locky BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160286


This is beautiful! And you have enviable twilly bow-tying skills, too!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Just had to take this By The Pool picture for fun
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160955


Great shot M! So beautiful


----------



## Aliluvlv

lemondln said:


> Your palm spring mini is so cute! Reminds me of peanut butter on Nutella


Thank you! Yes it's like my little chocolate peanut butter cup bag.


----------



## Aliluvlv

I feel like I'm packing my bag for the first day of school!  Have to give an in person presentation tomorrow at Orientation for the new students. It'll be the first time back at the University in a long time. Nice to break out my NF again.


----------



## _vee

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5161022
> View attachment 5161024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm packing my bag for the first day of school!  Have to give an in person presentation tomorrow at Orientation for the new students. It'll be the first time back at the University in a long time. Nice to break out my NF again.


Beautiful bag and good luck on the first day back!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Great shot M! So beautiful



Thank you so much A .  Have fun on your first day back at school tomorrow — glad to hear you are using your beautiful NF.  I am sure your orientation presentation will be great .


----------



## fyn72

Neo Noe with me at the Chiropractor, 2 years since I’ve been! Ouch!


----------



## 23adeline

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This is beautiful! And you have enviable twilly bow-tying skills, too!


Oh not really..I just simply tie because I am not good in tying bandeau on handles . My Capucines pm with white handle that I bought 4-5 years ago , my CA tied the bandeau for me at the store and I dare not remove it up to now, because  I wouldn’t know how to tie it back 



hers4eva said:


> *beautiful lovely picture*


Thanks dear


----------



## 23adeline

Yellow  Keepall xs


----------



## DrTootr

lemondln said:


> The most beautiful neverfull I have ever seen.



Aww thank you @lemondln it's also one of my most reached for LV bags too


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Just had to take this By The Pool picture for fun
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160955


Ohhh that’s a beautiful picture!


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5161022
> View attachment 5161024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm packing my bag for the first day of school!  Have to give an in person presentation tomorrow at Orientation for the new students. It'll be the first time back at the University in a long time. Nice to break out my NF again.


Hope you had a great first day at school!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Just had to take this By The Pool picture for fun
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160955


Love this photo, Iam!  I love all the watery blues. Makes me feel nice and cool!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much ladies .  (I was glad to have a reason to “use” our pool ). 



EveyB said:


> Ohhh that’s a beautiful picture!





musiclover said:


> Love this photo, Iam!  I love all the watery blues. Makes me feel nice and cool!


----------



## balen.girl

When Minnie Mouse met mini LV..


----------



## 23adeline

Taking out my Since1854 clogs to wear for the first time today 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Sent my car for regular service and waiting for my hubby to pick me up .


----------



## viewwing

23adeline said:


> Tiring day as vaccinator the whole day today , WAH MPA big pouch was with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159046


Are u a doctor? The bag is gorgeous!


----------



## viewwing

Overwhelmed with so many new releases and random seasonal bags, I had to return to my ten year old baby. Still perfect.


----------



## boyoverboard

A beautiful classic!



viewwing said:


> Overwhelmed with so many new releases and random seasonal bags, I had to return to my ten year old baby. Still perfect.


----------



## boyoverboard

Gorgeous bag! Love the stickers you chose. 



Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5161022
> View attachment 5161024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm packing my bag for the first day of school!  Have to give an in person presentation tomorrow at Orientation for the new students. It'll be the first time back at the University in a long time. Nice to break out my NF again.


----------



## boyoverboard

Nice! Love this bag. And love your sunglasses pouch too. I have it in Azur but I wish I'd picked it up in Monogram as well. 



Fierymo said:


> Citadine PM back from repair with new straps and a new pouch.  Now putting her to work.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160328


----------



## keishapie1973

Odeon PM…


----------



## 23adeline

viewwing said:


> Are u a doctor? The bag is gorgeous!


I’m a dental surgeon, I volunteer as vaccinator on Sunday , my clinic’s off day


----------



## hoopsie

i just love the 1854 - its timeless (i get the irony - haha).  you've styled it great too.


----------



## 23adeline

Joining hubby and daughter walking our dog at the park after work with cosmetic pouch as crossbody


----------



## coleab5

Perfect travel duo!


----------



## boyoverboard

Love the look of black leather with monogram canvas. And so carefree for travel! 



coleab5 said:


> Perfect travel duo!


----------



## AKimSunny

Enjoying the last few days of summer and sunlight


----------



## lemondln

Noe BB DA with me for buying lunch today


----------



## Aliluvlv

lemondln said:


> Noe BB DA with me for buying lunch today
> 
> View attachment 5162451


Wow!  Never have I wanted this bag more. Looks so beautiful!  How do you like using it?


----------



## lemondln

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow!  Never have I wanted this bag more. Looks so beautiful!  How do you like using it?



Thank you 
I like carrying Noe BB with top handle more lol
I also use it as a crossbody when wearing light clothes.
It is super cute and easy to access(with a drawstring slide)
I love Noe bags, even planning to get the monogram version.

Also price point is good


----------



## MooMooVT

keishapie1973 said:


> Odeon PM…
> View attachment 5162246


Your bag is amazing but your tee is even better!!


----------



## Islandbreeze

lemondln said:


> Noe BB DA with me for buying lunch today
> 
> View attachment 5162451


Funny, I've been considering selling mine but your picture makes me want to use it instead!


----------



## bitterpeach

AKimSunny said:


> Enjoying the last few days of summer and sunlight
> 
> View attachment 5162449


Wow! Nothing beats this beauty.


----------



## Beauty2c

23adeline said:


> I’m a dental surgeon, I volunteer as vaccinator on Sunday , my clinic’s off day


I have been admiring your "collection".  Even the boutiques do not have you have collected.


----------



## eena1230

She’s so tiny but mighty


----------



## EveyB

eena1230 said:


> She’s so tiny but mighty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5162632


Cute and classic at the same time! Love the bandeau too


----------



## Luv n bags

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Wednesday all. My TP26 with its new chain insert: a good trial run while I wait for my black TP26 to arrive
> View attachment 5149441


What is the name of the bandeau?


----------



## eena1230

EveyB said:


> Cute and classic at the same time! Love the bandeau too


Thank you sweet @EveyB ... love this little thing


----------



## 23adeline

lilinko said:


> I have been admiring your "collection".  Even the boutiques do not have you have collected.


Thanks @lilinko 
That is because boutiques only keep current season items


----------



## 23adeline

This papillon trunk is so vintage that I need to wear a vintage look blouse to match it


----------



## balen.girl

FOMO buy before price increase? Maybe yes maybe no.. I am eyeing this bag for long, was torn between two sizes. So just pull the trigger now. Will do reveal soon.


----------



## GAN

Yay, finally had the chance to bring out my new T26 out for my dental appointment.


----------



## 23adeline

GAN said:


> Yay, finally had the chance to bring out my new T26 out for my dental appointment.
> 
> View attachment 5163012
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163013


Beautiful ! 
My CS told me the heart on chain bags  are available at Sg LV stores now, I immediately thought of you .


----------



## GAN

23adeline said:


> Beautiful !
> My CS told me the heart on chain bags  are available at Sg LV stores now, I immediately thought of you .



Yay! Finally I collected mine on last Sunday!

Received 2 compliments from strangers earlier about the T26 I am carrying. One is asking me if this is limited edition and the other one is asking me the price for this. First time being approached by strangers. Guess the loud prints is very unique and outstanding, very diff from the monogram. Using the gold chain from papillon trunk   really loved using it.


----------



## fyn72

Had a weekday off work so headed down to Pacific Fair with By the pool  speedy and got something from LV


----------



## achau626c

Picked up this hat yesterday. I believe this hat is from resort 2021.


----------



## keishapie1973

MooMooVT said:


> Your bag is amazing but your tee is even better!!



LOL. Thank you…


----------



## TC1

My Mon Mono turns 10!


----------



## bfly

Happy Friday everyone. Weekend is here, it’s time to use this TP again.


----------



## Yeshax

Wishing you all a lovely weekend with the company I had at work today, my DE-beauties.


----------



## EveyB

bfly said:


> Happy Friday everyone. Weekend is here, it’s time to use this TP again.
> 
> View attachment 5163270


Love everything in your picture!   
Happy Friday to you too!


----------



## emmui

23adeline said:


> For @GAN and others to see size comparison
> LVxNBA Handle Trunk vs Trunk Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105748
> 
> Handle Trunk vs Mini Soft Trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105749


Thanks for this comparison!

I’m looking to get the black leather version of the NBA handle trunk. How’s the feel of the leather trim texture on yours? I’m divided on the basketball texture as the black leather has the texture on the entire bag


----------



## bfly

EveyB said:


> Love everything in your picture!
> Happy Friday to you too!



Thank you E


----------



## DrTootr

Getting a lot of use out of my latest LV's, the monochromatic vibes of both my WAH TP26 and Mini Pochette are so me   




And @bfly love that we are twinning this weekend x


----------



## Rachelkelter

bfly said:


> Happy Friday everyone. Weekend is here, it’s time to use this TP again.
> 
> View attachment 5163270


Where did you get the chain? Looks so great!


----------



## Islandbreeze

bfly said:


> Happy Friday everyone. Weekend is here, it’s time to use this TP again.
> 
> View attachment 5163270


That looks so pretty with the charm and the chunky chain!


----------



## jane

Green denim neo speedy in spooky amber sunlight filtered through wildfire ash


----------



## 23adeline

emmui said:


> Thanks for this comparison!
> 
> I’m looking to get the black leather version of the NBA handle trunk. How’s the feel of the leather trim texture on yours? I’m divided on the basketball texture as the black leather has the texture on the entire bag


The leather trim is quite stiff and the texture is exactly like basket ball. After seeing your msg, I checked on LV site and now only I realised the basket ball texture is on all surfaces for black version , before this I thought the body is empreinte leather. The black version is cool too, not as ‘loud’ as mono version .
Good luck in deciding!


----------



## bfly

Islandbreeze said:


> That looks so pretty with the charm and the chunky chain!



Thank you.


----------



## bfly

Rachelkelter said:


> Where did you get the chain? Looks so great!



Thank you. Got the organizer and chain from Samorga.


----------



## bfly

DrTootr said:


> Getting a lot of use out of my latest LV's, the monochromatic vibes of both my WAH TP26 and Mini Pochette are so me
> 
> View attachment 5163482
> 
> 
> And @bfly love that we are twinning this weekend x



Cheers for twinning with you Donna
I watched your video, love the blush pink color organizer you chose for your WAH TP and thanks for showing the detail of that pearl chain, now I want it too.
Have a great weekend and stay hydrated, it’s so hot where I live too, yesterday when I went out and about it’s 107F, so freaking hot and humid. Stay safe dear.


----------



## 23adeline

Today is Chinese Valentine’s Day 
My Fall In Love little red heart on chain is on its way here, I probably will receive it next Monday ..


----------



## DrTootr

bfly said:


> Cheers for twinning with you Donna
> I watched your video, love the blush pink color organizer you chose for your WAH TP and thanks for showing the detail of that pearl chain, now I want it too.
> Have a great weekend and stay hydrated, it’s so hot where I live too, yesterday when I went out and about it’s 107F, so freaking hot and humid. Stay safe dear.



Thanks so much for watching @bfly and so happy I could show you the pearl chain better. I'm lucky that the pink/blush samorga bag insert can suit three of my current TP26's (escale, giant mono and WAH) so I can share it between those three.

No way! I can't believe you are in 107 °F heat too! I know exactly what that feels like and boy oh boy I really appreciate air conditioning on those days and I can't tell you how much water I drink. I think I was a Dolphin in a past life or something 

Today Dubai is 103 °F and the forecast tomorrow is 107 °F. The humidity is around 50% this week, but when it is higher humidity plus these sort of temps in the 100's sometimes you literally feel like you're going to melt into the footpath or something  

You stay cool and well lovely lady


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> Wore this beauty as a clutch to the movie theatre. First time at the movies since either late 2019 or early 2020! Using her as much as I can before summer ends  I ordered an insert from Etsy so I can wear it cross body
> 
> View attachment 5159757


It's gorgeous! I love using bright colors in the winter, so I personally plan on wearing mine(and other BTP bags) as a pop of color(s) during the cold and dark winter months. 
And hello bag twin!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Getting a lot of use out of my latest LV's, the monochromatic vibes of both my WAH TP26 and Mini Pochette are so me
> 
> View attachment 5163482
> 
> 
> And @bfly love that we are twinning this weekend x


That charm looks PERFECT with your TP26!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> Happy Friday everyone. Weekend is here, it’s time to use this TP again.
> 
> View attachment 5163270


Lovely! May I ask where you got the chain?


----------



## Sunshine mama

eena1230 said:


> She’s so tiny but mighty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5162632


Soooo adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GAN said:


> Yay, finally had the chance to bring out my new T26 out for my dental appointment.
> 
> View attachment 5163012
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163013


WAIT! Is that cute cat attached to your puff? Where did you find it???


----------



## DrTootr

Thanks lovely! I originally got this WAH charm for my Giant Monogram NF - the pink side of the bag. But the fact it looks so cute with the WAH TP26 when you crossbody it or not is great too. In fact this little charm goes well with a few of my LV pieces I discovered, which is cool. I am always trying to get my cost per wear out of my luxury items if and when I can


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Had a weekday off work so headed down to Pacific Fair with By the pool  speedy and got something from LV
> View attachment 5163022
> View attachment 5163023


OmG! Sooooo pretty fyn!!!
I think you are a true Speedy queen! Speedys look sooo good on you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AKimSunny said:


> Enjoying the last few days of summer and sunlight
> 
> View attachment 5162449


Totally jealous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Just had to take this By The Pool picture for fun
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160955


Such a perfect picture for this cute medium pochette!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

CAcker01 said:


> My speedy 22 out to lunch yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 5160376


Lovely! Is this in NC?


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> My lovely 4-year-old DD1 took a picture of me
> 
> 
> TP26 + Bandoliere + my favorite Coach Snoopy charm
> 
> View attachment 5160954


CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!
Love your Snoopy


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> White Locky BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160286


Wow this bandeau takes this bag to another level!!!
And beautiful picture!


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely! May I ask where you got the chain?



It’s from samorga. Thank you dear.


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!
> Love your Snoopy




Thanks! thats so sweet of you


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fire bathing Kirigami.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> It’s from samorga. Thank you dear.


Thank you.  What length did you get?


----------



## eena1230

Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo adorable!


Thank you Dear @Sunshine mama! I wish I can take more beautiful pictures like you!


----------



## eena1230

Sunshine mama said:


> Fire bathing Kirigami.
> View attachment 5164311


You really do take beautiful pictures.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a perfect picture for this cute medium pochette!!!



Thanks so much SSSSM . And I love your hot fire-bathing picture too (yet another creative artistic shot my friend )


----------



## Sunshine mama

eena1230 said:


> You really do take beautiful pictures.


Thank you!


Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much SSSSM . And I love your hot fire-bathing picture too (yet another creative artistic shot my friend )


Thank you!
Water and fire!


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> It's gorgeous! I love using bright colors in the winter, so I personally plan on wearing mine(and other BTP bags) as a pop of color(s) during the cold and dark winter months.
> And hello bag twin!!!


Thank you! I absolutely love it.  A pop of colour in the winter months would be so nice. I don’t know why I kept thinking I could only wear this in the summer!


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> OmG! Sooooo pretty fyn!!!
> I think you are a true Speedy queen! Speedys look sooo good on you!


Aww thank you @Sunshine mama !


----------



## _vee

Travelled light with just 2 of my favourite LV SLG’s inside my YSL WOC.  Picked up a Key Pouch in DE from the LV Boutique today.


----------



## eena1230

Really loving this little bag! I should consider getting the nano noe?!?!


----------



## CAcker01

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely! Is this in NC?


Yes! In Charlotte! How did you know?!


----------



## _vee

All I needed tonight was my key holder  love that it fits my driver’s license and a credit card. Excuse my nails. Getting them removed tomorrow.


----------



## SARM4800




----------



## fyn72

Family catch-up at a local cafe, beautiful Sunday!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Fire bathing Kirigami.
> View attachment 5164311


Such a beautiful picture! Love the colours


----------



## EveyB

eena1230 said:


> Really loving this little bag! I should consider getting the nano noe?!?!
> 
> View attachment 5164746


You look gorgeous! Your Speedy is so cute!


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  What length did you get?



It’s chunky 21.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Nano speedy for the sunny Sunday!  it’s been so long since I’ve worn this tiny beauty for the last time - so happy to take her out today!


----------



## l.ch.

Keepall 45 in the hotel room in the mountains. It was a tight fit for two nights, but somehow I managed to take everything and some more


----------



## Sunshine mama

These two SLGs studying really hard.


----------



## Sunshine mama

CAcker01 said:


> Yes! In Charlotte! How did you know?!



The trees in your picture's background reminded me of a place in NC near Duke.


----------



## bbcerisette66

SARM4800 said:


> View attachment 5164929


I love that bag so much. Could you please share more pics and what fits inside. Thank you ☺️


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Family catch-up at a local cafe, beautiful Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164947
> View attachment 5164949


Beautiful darling ❤️


----------



## DrTootr

Early birthday treat last night and been rocking my Wild At Heart Pieces since I got them.


----------



## M_Butterfly

DrTootr said:


> Early birthday treat last night and been rocking my Wild At Heart Pieces since I got them.
> 
> View attachment 5165132
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165133
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165134
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165135


Happy Birthday, not sure what looks more yummy the LV or the food.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

DrTootr said:


> Early birthday treat last night and been rocking my Wild At Heart Pieces since I got them.
> 
> View attachment 5165132
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165133
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165134
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165135


Yummy!!!       Would love to join you too!


----------



## DrTootr

M_Butterfly said:


> Happy Birthday, not sure what looks more yummy the LV or the food.


Cheers @M_Butterfly I'm kinda having a birthday week, leading up to my birthday, which has been lovely   

Everything was SO yum and the sugar rush was real


----------



## DrTootr

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Yummy!!!       Would love to join you too!



Their new tasting menu was SO good and anytime @MarryMeLV_Now


----------



## eena1230

EveyB said:


> You look gorgeous! Your Speedy is so cute!


Awwwhh you’re always so sweet @EveyB... hope you’re having a fabulous weekend


----------



## TinyB

Taking my new to me navona pochette out today. Love this little cutie


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> These two SLGs studying really hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165087


Wonderful pic! Lighting and of course these beauties are gorgeous.


----------



## Sunshine mama

TinyB said:


> View attachment 5165279
> 
> Taking my new to me navona pochette out today. Love this little cutie


Twins! I love the Navona!


----------



## Reamie

My PM empreinte’s first outing! Waiting at the play area for my dd to finish up! So glad I picked it now, I’m all about the leather as it suits my lifestyle. I’m just not careful enough!


----------



## CAcker01

Sunshine mama said:


> The trees in your picture's background reminded me of a place in NC near Duke.


Wow great observation skills! Happy Sunday!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Brunch time!


----------



## Roe

A day out East


----------



## SARM4800

bbcerisette66 said:


> I love that bag so much. Could you please share more pics and what fits inside. Thank you ☺


 
Sure thing!


----------



## elenachoe

Odeon PM in DE !  Added lv charm and pompom


----------



## _vee

Loving my new DE Key Pouch


----------



## BleuSaphir

Enjoying some Pho


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing my Fall In Love Heart On Chain


----------



## 23adeline

Yesterday volunteered as vaccinator again , brought this MPA big pouch and round coin purse for my house key 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I was wearing this Time Out sneakers


----------



## 23adeline

Wave MPA on non LV antique gold colour chain


----------



## GAN

23adeline said:


> Unboxing my Fall In Love Heart On Chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166053
> View attachment 5166052
> View attachment 5166054


The red heart looks so much nicer on you! The size is just nice.Is it also lambskin as I can see some creases on the front as well but I think this looks nicer than the pink heart.


----------



## EveyB

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Nano speedy for the sunny Sunday!  it’s been so long since I’ve worn this tiny beauty for the last time - so happy to take her out today!
> View attachment 5165069


The nano Speedy is so cute! Hope you had a great Sunday!


----------



## EveyB

HeartMyMJs said:


> Brunch time!
> View attachment 5165641


Looks delicious, all of it


----------



## EveyB

Roe said:


> A day out East
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165723


So pretty! Love your new luggage tag


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Early birthday treat last night and been rocking my Wild At Heart Pieces since I got them.
> 
> View attachment 5165132
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165133
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165134
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165135


Happy early birthday!!! Everything looks delish,  including your Wild at heart pieces!


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Unboxing my Fall In Love Heart On Chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166053
> View attachment 5166052
> View attachment 5166054


Both are beautiful and gorgeous!! ❤️


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy early birthday!!! Everything looks delish,  including your Wild at heart pieces!


Thanks a bunch @Sunshine mama and it was all pretty yum x


----------



## Lisa<3

Out on the porch with my BTP Victorine wallet and Mansur Gavriel bucket bag.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Not an action shot per say but I opened my boulogne bag to do a closer inspection than I could do at the store and so far so good. Alignment is better on this one too.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

EveyB said:


> Looks delicious, all of it


It was!!!  Thank you!!!


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5166611
> 
> Not an action shot per say but I opened my boulogne bag to do a closer inspection than I could do at the store and so far so good. Alignment is better on this one too.


I love everything about your photo, Baby Yoda and that gorgeous planter pot as well!  The chain on your Boulogne is truly beautiful!  You’ll be able to use it on other bags as well, so that’s very fun.


----------



## Aliluvlv

musiclover said:


> I love everything about your photo, Baby Yoda and that gorgeous planter pot as well!  The chain on your Boulogne is truly beautiful!  You’ll be able to use it on other bags as well, so that’s very fun.


Thank you so much sweet musiclover!I do really love the chain!  I think the chain and strap options on this bag are the best yet for me (I'm only 4'10") and I look forward to having the option of using them on multiple pieces.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5166611
> 
> Not an action shot per say but I opened my boulogne bag to do a closer inspection than I could do at the store and so far so good. Alignment is better on this one too.



I think more people should include Baby Yoda in their pics .  Love your beautiful Boulogne — hope you get to use it soon


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you so much sweet musiclover!I do really love the chain!  I think the chain and strap options on this bag are the best yet for me (I'm only 4'10") and I look forward to having the option of using them on multiple pieces.


I’m looking forward to seeing which bags you might use them with.  I feel the same way about my Odeon strap. It’s wider than most of my other black shoulder straps and so much more comfortable. It’ll be easier to use so I feel I have more options with some of my bags now.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

l.ch. said:


> Keepall 45 in the hotel room in the mountains. It was a tight fit for two nights, but somehow I managed to take everything and some more


Good to know regarding 45 capacity!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> I think more people should include Baby Yoda in their pics .  Love your beautiful Boulogne — hope you get to use it soon


Lol thank you sweet M! That really did make me laugh.   Perhaps I should start a thread for Your Baby Yoda & LVs.


----------



## 23adeline

GAN said:


> The red heart looks so much nicer on you! The size is just nice.Is it also lambskin as I can see some creases on the front as well but I think this looks nicer than the pink heart.


Thanks @GAN  yes it’s lambskin, luckily not much creases at the curve of the heart like the pink heart. Have you got yours ?



bbcerisette66 said:


> Both are beautiful and gorgeous!! ❤


Thanks @bbcerisette66


----------



## 23adeline

Today’s bag Twist PM and pochette  Coussin chain as belt


----------



## EveyB

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5166611
> 
> Not an action shot per say but I opened my boulogne bag to do a closer inspection than I could do at the store and so far so good. Alignment is better on this one too.


Gorgeous! Happy to hear the quality is good on this one. Hope you get to use it soon


----------



## l.ch.

Love_N_Lune said:


> Good to know regarding 45 capacity!


It was hot, so I only packed summer clothes. Had it been cold, I wouldn’t have been able to pack everything in the 45!


----------



## redjellybean

DrTootr said:


> Early birthday treat last night and been rocking my Wild At Heart Pieces since I got them.
> 
> View attachment 5165132
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165133
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165134
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165135


Beautiful bag. What is the price of the toiletry 26? Thanks


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5166611
> 
> Not an action shot per say but I opened my boulogne bag to do a closer inspection than I could do at the store and so far so good. Alignment is better on this one too.


It's really pretty. Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BleuSaphir said:


> View attachment 5165929
> 
> Enjoying some Pho


Twins!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Wave MPA on non LV antique gold colour chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166124


I really like the chain on this bag!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Unboxing my Fall In Love Heart On Chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166053
> View attachment 5166052
> View attachment 5166054


That's a cute heart bag! Can it fit a big phone?


----------



## CAcker01

23adeline said:


> Unboxing my Fall In Love Heart On Chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166053
> View attachment 5166052
> View attachment 5166054



absolutely swooning over this! omg it's so gorgeous!!! enjoy!!!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> That's a cute heart bag! Can it fit a big phone?


Thanks SM 
It is cute but can’t fit any phone , even my card holder couldn’t fit it . The smallest kirigami pouch could fit in but the zip will be pushed upwards, I am not going to use the kirigami smallest pouch in it
	

		
			
		

		
	






CAcker01 said:


> absolutely swooning over this! omg it's so gorgeous!!! enjoy!!!!!


Thanks dear


----------



## DrTootr

redjellybean said:


> Beautiful bag. What is the price of the toiletry 26? Thanks



Hey @redjellybean and thank you   

I got mine in Dubai so I can give you the price in AED that is UAE dirhams - which is AED 2520.

And if I convert that to USD using google, that's approx $680 USD. Hope this helps x


----------



## DrTootr

23adeline said:


> Thanks SM
> It is cute but can’t fit any phone , even my card holder couldn’t fit it . The smallest kirigami pouch could fit in but the zip will be pushed upwards, I am not going to use the kirigami smallest pouch in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167045
> View attachment 5167044
> 
> 
> Thanks dear



I think the shape of the heart bags can make them quite tricky to pack in general, but your red heart bag is so cute @23adeline and I'm sure you'll figure out the best way to pack it.


----------



## Aliluvlv

EveyB said:


> Gorgeous! Happy to hear the quality is good on this one. Hope you get to use it soon


Thank you EveyB! No where to go just yet but in meantime I'm enjoying her on display.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> It's really pretty. Congrats!


Thank you Sunshine mama!


----------



## Roxannek

Visiting Kiepersol Winery today in East Texas with my cute little neon orange skittles Alma BB


----------



## fibbi

Took my nano keepall to afternoon tea last weekend


----------



## Aliluvlv

Roxannek said:


> Visiting Kiepersol Winery today in East Texas with my cute little neon orange skittles Alma BB
> View attachment 5167531


Yes please!  Love everything about this!


----------



## Aliluvlv

fibbi said:


> Took my nano keepall to afternoon tea last weekend
> View attachment 5167650


Yes please too! Gorgeous bag,  food and that view (where is this?)! I do miss having a proper tea out!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

fibbi said:


> Took my nano keepall to afternoon tea last weekend
> View attachment 5167650


This makes me want to look for a tea house…or just create a tea hour at home


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Roxannek said:


> Visiting Kiepersol Winery today in East Texas with my cute little neon orange skittles Alma BB
> View attachment 5167531


Love all these skittles!


----------



## Dkay6

My daily combo for the last two weeks


----------



## EveyB

fibbi said:


> Took my nano keepall to afternoon tea last weekend
> View attachment 5167650


Love everything about this!


----------



## EveyB

At the city centre with my Marelle bag


----------



## 23adeline

DrTootr said:


> I think the shape of the heart bags can make them quite tricky to pack in general, but your red heart bag is so cute @23adeline and I'm sure you'll figure out the best way to pack it.


Thanks @DrTootr .
I bought a non LV small pouch which should be able to fit in this heart on chain comfortably….hopefully


----------



## DrTootr

Taking my old but still muchly loved LV x Takashi Murakami Pochette Accessoires out for a spin today.


----------



## 23adeline

EveyB said:


> At the city centre with my Marelle bag
> View attachment 5167965


Nice! You need an Architettura bag to match the background building


----------



## 23adeline

Using WAH T26 for the first time today , not sure which strap to use, simply grab this BTP MPA strap and DIY kirigami charm


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Nice! You need an Architettura bag to match the background building


 True!


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Using WAH T26 for the first time today , not sure which strap to use, simply grab this BTP MPA strap and DIY kirigami charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168083
> View attachment 5168084


Love what you did with the T26 ! The strap and chunky chain are gorgeous with this!


----------



## DrTootr

23adeline said:


> Thanks @DrTootr .
> I bought a non LV small pouch which should be able to fit in this heart on chain comfortably….hopefully


Oh that's good @23adeline and hope so too. And if I do end up getting lucky and I'm able to grab a FIL mono heart bag then I'll do a 'what fit's inside' video for sure. I realise that bag is bigger than your heart on chain one, but still being that unique heart shape it might be tricky still.


----------



## bubablu

Lazy morning with Speedy B 35.


----------



## boyoverboard

bubablu said:


> Lazy morning with Speedy B 35.
> 
> View attachment 5168291



Beautiful photo!


----------



## eena1230

fibbi said:


> Took my nano keepall to afternoon tea last weekend
> View attachment 5167650


Super cute! How do you like this bag? Can you fit a lot in it? Wondering if an iPhone plus fits?


----------



## eena1230

EveyB said:


> At the city centre with my Marelle bag
> View attachment 5167965


Well hello beautiful EveyB.... this is so stunning!


----------



## fibbi

eena1230 said:


> Super cute! How do you like this bag? Can you fit a lot in it? Wondering if an iPhone plus fits?





Fits all these! And yes this is my iphone 11 pro max. It fits.


----------



## 23adeline

DrTootr said:


> Oh that's good @23adeline and hope so too. And if I do end up getting lucky and I'm able to grab a FIL mono heart bag then I'll do a 'what fit's inside' video for sure. I realise that bag is bigger than your heart on chain one, but still being that unique heart shape it might be tricky still.


The FIL mono heart is definitely much bigger than Heart On Chain, it would fit a lot.


----------



## eena1230

fibbi said:


> View attachment 5168422
> 
> Fits all these! And yes this is my iphone 11 pro max. It fits.


Thank you for responding! I’ve been thinking of getting this piece! It’s such a cute but mighty bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> At the city centre with my Marelle bag
> View attachment 5167965


The bag looks so good on you! And what a beautiful city center!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> The bag looks so good on you! And what a beautiful city center!


Thank you @Sunshine mama  
I really quite enjoy living here


----------



## EveyB

eena1230 said:


> Well hello beautiful EveyB.... this is so stunning!


Thank you so much @eena1230


----------



## Islandbreeze

EveyB said:


> At the city centre with my Marelle bag
> View attachment 5167965


The bag looks lovely on you. And the city centre is beautiful- may I ask what city this is?


----------



## DrTootr

23adeline said:


> The FIL mono heart is definitely much bigger than Heart On Chain, it would fit a lot.


That's good to know, thanks for sharing x


----------



## EveyB

Islandbreeze said:


> The bag looks lovely on you. And the city centre is beautiful- may I ask what city this is?


Thank you 
It’s Vienna, Austria


----------



## Lisa<3

Boating today with my Neverfull & fur friend.


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> At the city centre with my Marelle bag
> View attachment 5167965



Beautiful  — the location, your Mareille and you


----------



## bigverne28

eena1230 said:


> Thank you for responding! I’ve been thinking of getting this piece! It’s such a cute but mighty bag!


If you’re interested in the XS. Check out pics and posts on the keepall XS thread .


----------



## boyoverboard

Lisa:heart: said:


> Boating today with my Neverfull & fur friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168669


Gorgeous


----------



## hers4eva

*I     how your beautiful bead strap matches this tweed fabric furniture that also has beads

I wish I saw a sofa and chair with beads to purchase, it’s stunning *




Sunshine mama said:


> Today 2 pouches together.  I was enabled by @Iamminda  to use a pearl strap.
> View attachment 5158273


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> *I     how your beautiful bead strap matches this tweed fabric furniture that also has beads
> 
> I wish I saw a sofa and chair with beads to purchase, it’s stunning *


Thank you sweet hers4eva!


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

Lisa:heart: said:


> Boating today with my Neverfull & fur friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168669


Love the bag but your fur friend is EVERYTHING!  He looks so happy!


----------



## Lisa<3

prettyyybizarrre said:


> Love the bag but your fur friend is EVERYTHING!  He looks so happy!


Aww thanks!  He’s the best ❤️


----------



## eena1230

bigverne28 said:


> If you’re interested in the XS. Check out pics and posts on the keepall XS thread .


Thank you for letting me know... I’ll check it out!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Lisa:heart: said:


> Boating today with my Neverfull & fur friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168669


The glee exhuming from the dog’s face should be bottled and sold! Loving the bag’s pantina.


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful  — the location, your Mareille and you


Thank you so much sweet Minda


----------



## 23adeline

Sundry shopping after work with speedy BB ink , paired with Trunk Clutch Strap , the coming speedy 20 will have a strap like this


----------



## Sunshine mama

I saw a woman rock this pochette, so I couldn't wait to use mine.   Here's my amarante pochette accessoires  NM in vernis leather.


----------



## GAN

Carrying my mini sac plat epi with my new bear charm out for dinner with my friends


----------



## GAN

23adeline said:


> Thanks @GAN  yes it’s lambskin, luckily not much creases at the curve of the heart like the pink heart. Have you got yours ?



 no red heart avail here ...


----------



## Sunshine mama

GAN said:


> Carrying my mini sac plat epi with my new bear charm out for dinner with my friends
> 
> View attachment 5169527


Love them both! Hope you have a great time!


----------



## 23adeline

GAN said:


> no red heart avail here ...


Oh, I wonder why my CS told me they are available at LV stores 
I will ask him again


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> I saw a woman rock this pochette, so I couldn't wait to use mine.   Here's my amarante pochette accessoires NM in vernis leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5169528


This is so beautiful! And the pearl chain goes really well with the rich dark burgundy


----------



## EveyB

GAN said:


> Carrying my mini sac plat epi with my new bear charm out for dinner with my friends
> 
> View attachment 5169527


How cute!  Hope you’re having a great evening with your friends.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Hanging out on my daughter’s desk.


----------



## LittleStar88

I love how much fun it is to play with SLG's


----------



## Bumbles

Dkay6 said:


> View attachment 5167885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daily combo for the last two weeks


Great combo!


----------



## Bumbles

LittleStar88 said:


> I love how much fun it is to play with SLG's
> 
> View attachment 5169994


Very cute!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I saw a woman rock this pochette, so I couldn't wait to use mine.   Here's my amarante pochette accessoires  NM in vernis leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5169528



I love your gorgeous Amarante Pochette so much as is but adding the pearl chains makes it even more beautiful if that’s possible .


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

EveyB said:


> The nano Speedy is so cute! Hope you had a great Sunday!


Thank you so much my lovely!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

NF pochette went with me for a lunch at work today


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> This is so beautiful! And the pearl chain goes really well with the rich dark burgundy


Thank you.   I am really loving the pearl chains.


Iamminda said:


> I love your gorgeous Amarante Pochette so much as is but adding the pearl chains makes it even more beautiful if that’s possible .


Thank you IM.
And I'm so glad you showed us your pearl chain and started this pretty trend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clapton and BTP


----------



## eena1230

Sunshine mama said:


> I saw a woman rock this pochette, so I couldn't wait to use mine.   Here's my amarante pochette accessoires  NM in vernis leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5169528


I just love the way you accessorize your pretty bags... just beautiful!


----------



## Lil01

Speedy b 25 at work with me today!


----------



## DrTootr

I've had a wonderful day for my birthday so far, including a lovely birthday treat down at my fave LV in Dubai. The flowers they gave me are just gorgeous, feeling like a very lucky and grateful Birthday girl indeed!


----------



## bigverne28

DrTootr said:


> I've had a wonderful day for my birthday so far, including a lovely birthday treat down at my fave LV in Dubai. The flowers they gave me are just gorgeous, feeling like a very lucky and grateful Birthday girl indeed!
> 
> View attachment 5170478


Wow! Glad you’re having a wonderful day. Happy Birthday!


----------



## DrTootr

bigverne28 said:


> Wow! Glad you’re having a wonderful day. Happy Birthday!


Thanks again @bigverne28 and wishing you a wonderful weekend


----------



## Veroyoga

Rosé Friday anyone!
Definitely my favorite bag to go wine shopping! Who needs a Noe when you can have these huge pockets! I don't like draw string bags anyway. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Myybags

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying the mini keepall keychain with the noir Alma BB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155259


love the look of black epi leather!!    its beautiful


----------



## boyoverboard

Veroyoga said:


> Rosé Friday anyone!
> Definitely my favorite bag to go wine shopping! Who needs a Noe when you can have these huge pockets! I don't like draw string bags anyway. Have a good weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170536
> View attachment 5170537
> View attachment 5170538


Those pockets are very handy!


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTootr said:


> I've had a wonderful day for my birthday so far, including a lovely birthday treat down at my fave LV in Dubai. The flowers they gave me are just gorgeous, feeling like a very lucky and grateful Birthday girl indeed!
> 
> View attachment 5170478


Wow that's so beautiful! Happy birthday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Myybags said:


> love the look of black epi leather!!    its beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## DrTootr

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow that's so beautiful! Happy birthday!


Thanks a bunch @Aliluvlv


----------



## Cathryn

Heading to dinner with this cutie


----------



## gimme_purses

CAcker01 said:


> My speedy 22 out to lunch yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 5160376


Just want to say this pic pushed me over the fence and my CA procured the bag for me.  I’ve joined the lambskin speedy 22 Club!


----------



## gagabag

This khaki has been my workhorse this month


----------



## 23adeline

BTP MPA, complete set today


----------



## DiamondGirl17

Lunch with my dad ❤️


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> BTP MPA, complete set today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171202


Beautiful !!! I love the BTP collection. Have a nice weekend


----------



## Mad_la_mans

First ride with my Croisette.


----------



## LOYER

23adeline said:


> BTP MPA, ensemble complet aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171202
> 
> [/CITATION]
> Parfait ! avec magnifique pendentif Galléa ! j'aime


----------



## fyn72

Went to the city for a look so brought Montaigne with me, she hardly sees the light of day 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
and it was such lovely weather today


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Lisa:heart: said:


> Boating today with my Neverfull & fur friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168669


Love love love this duo!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

fibbi said:


> Took my nano keepall to afternoon tea last weekend
> View attachment 5167650


Is there any tea left for me? Would love to join with my LV! (It’s a rhyme lol)


----------



## boyoverboard

Not exactly “in action”, but here’s my vintage Amazon chilling out with me last night with a glass of wine.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My SLGs will be going right back in the bag.


----------



## Aliluvlv

fyn72 said:


> Went to the city for a look so brought Montaigne with me, she hardly sees the light of day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it was such lovely weather today


Wow! So beautiful!


----------



## boyoverboard

Still my most used SLG.


----------



## mrs.JC

Enjoying Gucci & LV on this beautiful Summer day


----------



## Syrenitytoo

My next wish list item - the LV Sac Plat epi.


----------



## travelbliss

boyoverboard said:


> Not exactly “in action”, but here’s my vintage Amazon chilling out with me last night with a glass of wine.
> 
> View attachment 5171464


I LVoe beautiful vintage LV classics like this ....    gorgeous.


----------



## MCBadian07

Our first trip back on a plane


----------



## Bumbles

MCBadian07 said:


> Our first trip back on a plane
> View attachment 5172070


Yay! How exciting!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> My SLGs will be going right back in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171557


Gorgeous pic as always SM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous pic as always SM!


Thank you! You are so sweet.


----------



## Iamminda

DH caught me taking this quick picture in an empty aisle at Target — and called me a weirdo!!!! (I swear there was no one around for miles ). Happy Weekend


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> DH caught me taking this quick picture in an empty aisle at Target — and called me a weirdo!!!! (I swear there was no one around for miles ). Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172152


Ahhhh. Lv and Target!  This silver beauty is smashing!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> DH caught me taking this quick picture in an empty aisle at Target — and called me a weirdo!!!! (I swear there was no one around for miles ). Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172152


Lol! I guess that makes us all weirdos! This is such a gorgeous piece M! So so beautiful!


----------



## gagabag

Iamminda said:


> DH caught me taking this quick picture in an empty aisle at Target — and called me a weirdo!!!! (I swear there was no one around for miles ). Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172152


Aren’t we all?! Love it


----------



## gagabag

Here we are, taking photos with my mum’s plants


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much . I knew you all would understand and confirm that this is totally normal (_not _weird at all ).



Sunshine mama said:


> Ahhhh. Lv and Target!  This silver beauty is smashing!





Aliluvlv said:


> Lol! I guess that makes us all weirdos! This is such a gorgeous piece M! So so beautiful!





gagabag said:


> Aren’t we all?! Love it


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> My SLGs will be going right back in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171557


These colours go so well together   Love the shade of your Prada!


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> DH caught me taking this quick picture in an empty aisle at Target — and called me a weirdo!!!! (I swear there was no one around for miles ). Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172152


You made me lol   
I totally understand that you couldn’t resist taking a quick pic of your silver beauty


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Sunday!
Using petite sac plat with blink blink heart shape charm


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful !!! I love the BTP collection. Have a nice weekend


Yes, BTP has a very clean and fresh look . Have a nice Sunday


----------



## 23adeline

Merci @LOYER


----------



## Char6

First weekend trip with my new Keepall 45


----------



## 23adeline

Last night action of trying blink blink heart bag charm on bags


----------



## l.ch.

Sunshine mama said:


> My SLGs will be going right back in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171557


Nice bag!


----------



## l.ch.

Char6 said:


> First weekend trip with my new Keepall 45
> View attachment 5172494


Tell us how much did you manage to fit! I have put quite a lot in my 45!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Last night action of trying blink blink heart bag charm on bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172498
> View attachment 5172499


A perfect pairing!


----------



## GJ*

First time out


----------



## boyoverboard

Pochette Volga from the Nemeth collection on a post-lunch stroll with me this afternoon.


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Last night action of trying blink blink heart bag charm on bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172498
> View attachment 5172499


do you sometimes sleep  !!!!❤️


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> You made me lol
> I totally understand that you couldn’t resist taking a quick pic of your silver beauty



Aren’t many DHs funny like that?  Thanks sweet EveyB


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Using petite sac plat with blink blink heart shape charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172475
> View attachment 5172476



So pretty .  I definitely need this charm


----------



## Aliluvlv

boyoverboard said:


> Pochette Volga from the Nemeth collection on a post-lunch stroll with me this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 5172776
> View attachment 5172777


Wow! What an amazing bag and view!  Where is this beautiful place?


----------



## boyoverboard

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! What an amazing bag and view!  Where is this beautiful place?



Thank you! It’s Loch Lomond in Scotland.


----------



## TinyB

Taking my Boulogne out today. I haven't used it except on when I first bought it (bought it on a whim on July 4th while looking for a PA instead). 
I'm more of a mini bag kinda girl. I think it'll be silly of me carrying such a roomy bag just to fill it with my phone and a key cle lol. I guess it'll be my version of neverfull haha


----------



## Sunshine mama

By the Pool x 3 today. It was the first time trying the strap with the Kirigami and I love it!


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> By the Pool x 3 today. It was the first time trying the strap with the Kirigami and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172973


So gorgeous! The strap goes perfectly with the Kirigami


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> So gorgeous! The strap goes perfectly with the Kirigami


Thank you! I don't know why I didn't think of it before.  I thought the strap would be too thick, but somehow it worked.


----------



## Sunshine mama

TinyB said:


> View attachment 5172864
> 
> Taking my Boulogne out today. I haven't used it except on when I first bought it (bought it on a whim on July 4th while looking for a PA instead).
> I'm more of a mini bag kinda girl. I think it'll be silly of me carrying such a roomy bag just to fill it with my phone and a key cle lol. I guess it'll be my version of neverfull haha


You look great with that HUGE neverfull-ish bag!!!


----------



## shyviolet

❤️❤️❤️


----------



## _vee




----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> By the Pool x 3 today. It was the first time trying the strap with the Kirigami and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172973
> View attachment 5172990



Love it — so glad to see the Papillon strap works beautifully with it


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love it — so glad to see the Papillon strap works beautifully with it


Thank you IM!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

AECornell said:


> Ramages Speedy 30 on this gorgeous Fall day. Gotta love a pop of colour (or not, some people hate this bag! Lol).
> 
> View attachment 3482303


I don't hate it. I love it. I also have the matching zippy wallet.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

After close to 2 hours and about a half-dozen YouTube tutorials, I finally made a bow!


----------



## GAN

Finally back to office after so many month wfh, brought this out with me to work. Small and mighty speedy b.25 to store all my essential stuff for work. Seriously I feel LV bags I had, are so much carefree, easy to use as compared to Chanel bags I had which I cannot store much and I had to handle it with care.


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> So pretty .  I definitely need this charm


I bought 3 pieces, my CA said the red colour heart charm would match FIL white speedy 22 perfectly, unfortunately no news from my online superhero CS yet, most likely they couldn’t send one piece here for me


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy BB LVxLOL with BTP MPA strap, mono MPA  RCP and champagne colour bling heart charm


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> I bought 3 pieces, my CA said the red colour heart charm would match FIL white speedy 22 perfectly, unfortunately no news from my online superhero CS yet, most likely they couldn’t send one piece here for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173226
> View attachment 5173222
> View attachment 5173227



Oh wow, you have three? They look so pretty on your bags.  Good luck with getting the white Speedy 22 — I am sure your superhero CS will come through for you. .


----------



## EveyB

TinyB said:


> View attachment 5172864
> 
> Taking my Boulogne out today. I haven't used it except on when I first bought it (bought it on a whim on July 4th while looking for a PA instead).
> I'm more of a mini bag kinda girl. I think it'll be silly of me carrying such a roomy bag just to fill it with my phone and a key cle lol. I guess it'll be my version of neverfull haha


Looks great on you!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> By the Pool x 3 today. It was the first time trying the strap with the Kirigami and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172973
> View attachment 5172990


Love the Kirigami with the strap!   It’s not too wide at all and the colours are a perfect match.


----------



## Taimi

Sunshine mama said:


> By the Pool x 3 today. It was the first time trying the strap with the Kirigami and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172973
> View attachment 5172990


So pretty!   I wish they had sold this strap separately.


----------



## cherriefairy

Veroyoga said:


> Rosé Friday anyone!
> Definitely my favorite bag to go wine shopping! Who needs a Noe when you can have these huge pockets! I don't like draw string bags anyway. Have a good weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170536
> View attachment 5170537
> View attachment 5170538


Genius idea! White Zinfandel is one of my favourite wines


----------



## Veroyoga

cherriefairy said:


> Genius idea! White Zinfandel is one of my favourite wines


Me too, I love this rosé. Our wine store here don't provide bags at the cash in respect for environment and we have to bring our reusable ones.


----------



## CAcker01

gimme_purses said:


> Just want to say this pic pushed me over the fence and my CA procured the bag for me.  I’ve joined the lambskin speedy 22 Club!



thank you so much for telling me!! that made my whole day!! i can't wait to see your baby!!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

My new and already beloved workhorse Siena at the lunch break at work   Have already worn her fourth times within one week Speedy and Nf DE are getting jealous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunshine today   (with pearls thanks to @Iamminda )
Wrong thread!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Pickle123 said:


> KK, it's mid-century modern, if you like that era.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

boyoverboard said:


> Pochette Volga from the Nemeth collection on a post-lunch stroll with me this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 5172776
> View attachment 5172777


What a beautiful landscape (and LV of course)!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> By the Pool x 3 today. It was the first time trying the strap with the Kirigami and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172973
> View attachment 5172990


It looks like a dream!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Ahhhh. Lv and Target!  This silver beauty is smashing!


Well, even LV needs to go to the target sometimes!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much . I knew you all would understand and confirm that this is totally normal (_not _weird at all ).


+1! And totally agreed!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> It looks like a dream!!!


Thank you. I think so too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> It looks like a dream!!!


Thank you MarryMeLV!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> My new and already beloved workhorse Siena at the lunch break at work   Have already worn her fourth times within one week Speedy and Nf DE are getting jealous!
> View attachment 5173542


It's such a cool angle! Is it already fall there?


----------



## Bumbles

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> My new and already beloved workhorse Siena at the lunch break at work   Have already worn her fourth times within one week Speedy and Nf DE are getting jealous!
> View attachment 5173542


Great bag aye? Glad you managed to get one. Definitely twinning on this one


----------



## Aliluvlv

boyoverboard said:


> Thank you! It’s Loch Lomond in Scotland.


So beautiful! I really miss Scotland!  One of my most favorite places I've ever been.


----------



## Aliluvlv

TinyB said:


> View attachment 5172864
> 
> Taking my Boulogne out today. I haven't used it except on when I first bought it (bought it on a whim on July 4th while looking for a PA instead).
> I'm more of a mini bag kinda girl. I think it'll be silly of me carrying such a roomy bag just to fill it with my phone and a key cle lol. I guess it'll be my version of neverfull haha


Looks wonderful on you!  I'm looking forward to using my boulogne too. I often find my PAs or Eva are just a bit too small so I think this bag is just right.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Using my Speedy 40 while buying my Mini last month. I know it's a big bag, but I love it. When I travel I put my iPad in there, and it's perfect.


----------



## TinyB

23adeline said:


> Speedy BB LVxLOL with BTP MPA strap, mono MPA  RCP and champagne colour bling heart charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173234
> View attachment 5173235


I love your bag so much!  Every time I scroll through it, it makes me smile . It looks like a perfect bag for year round: with white and beige outfits in the spring/summer, and black and brown in the fall/winter


----------



## TinyB

Aliluvlv said:


> Looks wonderful on you!  I'm looking forward to using my boulogne too. I often find my PAs or Eva are just a bit too small so I think this bag is just right.


Thanks! I and my husband tried to put 3 water bottles inside it to see whether they'd fit and they did! I don't know why we did that lol

Which color did you get? The vachetta caught my eyes when I was at the store but the black one starts growing on me. I love how casual it looks and ofc the black is way more carefree than the vachetta


----------



## TinyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Twins! I love the Navona!


It's literally perfect! ❤ I originally wanted a PA in DE/mono but the Navona is the one that I didn't know I need haha.

Ever since I noticed the bottom or the PA in DA seems a bit more saggy than the mono, I started worrying about the possibilities of the canvas being saggy over time.




Hence when I saw the Navona's dark brown leather, I instantly felt in love


----------



## Aliluvlv

TinyB said:


> Thanks! I and my husband tried to put 3 water bottles inside it to see whether they'd fit and they did! I don't know why we did that lol
> 
> Which color did you get? The vachetta caught my eyes when I was at the store but the black one starts growing on me. I love how casual it looks and ofc the black is way more carefree than the vachetta


Lol that's great you can carry even one water bottle! I have always really loved monogram with black leather so I got the noir trim plus I like that it's essentially carefree. Both versions are beautiful though.  The chain and adjustable strap options plus the size of this piece make it so useful and versatile. Congrats on your mini neverfull!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Mid Century Gal said:


> Using my Speedy 40 while buying my Mini last month. I know it's a big bag, but I love it. When I travel I put my iPad in there, and it's perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174007


Wow!  Wonderful bag and beautiful car!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow!  Wonderful bag and beautiful car!


Thanks!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Seeing how many charms miss Alma can handle tonight  Happy monogram Monday everyone!


----------



## Dkay6

Managed to score this today—SA said it’s the first one she has seen since March. Just happy to add her to the collection


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Dkay6 said:


> Managed to score this today—SA said it’s the first one she has seen since March. Just happy to add her to the collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174113


Wow love your lucky timing! Congrats


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Seeing how many charms miss Alma can handle tonight  Happy monogram Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174115



So pretty — too cute for words . So good to see Miss Skittles Alma again .


----------



## 23adeline

TinyB said:


> I love your bag so much!  Every time I scroll through it, it makes me smile . It looks like a perfect bag for year round: with white and beige outfits in the spring/summer, and black and brown in the fall/winter


Thanks @TinyB 
Yes, but we only have summer here, so all my bags are for whole year round . I love the size of Speedy BB , it’s perfect.


----------



## 23adeline

Using nano speedy today, I still do not have the courage to remove the strap


----------



## TinyB

Dkay6 said:


> Managed to score this today—SA said it’s the first one she has seen since March. Just happy to add her to the collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174113


Congratulations! I've been stalking the site for this one. She's a beauty. Enjoy your new bag


----------



## NeLVoe

Brand new lovely Pochette Accessoires NM posing for the camera in front of my bag shelf where the rest of the Louis Vuitton family resides.


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Seeing how many charms miss Alma can handle tonight  Happy monogram Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174115


Hi MB   Hope you’re fine!
So good to see your beautiful lemon Alma in action again, and then with the cute kitty charm!


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Using nano speedy today, I still do not have the courage to remove the strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174231
> View attachment 5174232


So cute! Love your bandeau too


----------



## EveyB

Dkay6 said:


> Managed to score this today—SA said it’s the first one she has seen since March. Just happy to add her to the collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174113


Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## travelbliss

1st time attempt at braiding a scarf !


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Using nano speedy today, I still do not have the courage to remove the strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174231
> View attachment 5174232


Cute ❤️


----------



## EveyB

travelbliss said:


> 1st time attempt at braiding a scarf !
> 
> View attachment 5174368


How beautiful! Love all the colours


----------



## Sunshine mama

travelbliss said:


> 1st time attempt at braiding a scarf !
> 
> View attachment 5174368


Soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The strap again.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

travelbliss said:


> 1st time attempt at braiding a scarf !
> 
> View attachment 5174368


Just gorgeous TB! What a great idea. Loving all the pink, of course 


Sunshine mama said:


> The strap again.
> View attachment 5174435


Looks great! You’re so creative SM


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Seeing how many charms miss Alma can handle tonight  Happy monogram Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174115


This is soooo pretty! Love the kitty so much!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> The strap again.
> View attachment 5174435


Ohh this is a gorgeous combination too!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> It's such a cool angle! Is it already fall there?


Thank you very much hun!  
Indeed, it looks and already feels like fall - we haven’t really had a real summer here in the South of Germany … that’s why all my BTP items haven’t had a chance to go out. Kept wearing my DE items throughout the rainy summer!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Bumbles said:


> Great bag aye? Glad you managed to get one. Definitely twinning on this one


Aye!!!  Thank you my dear! I’m so happy that we’re twinning on this DE beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

Absolute perfection  — the bag, the beautifully tied scarf and the flowers!!!  What color is your Cluny?  Grenade?  



travelbliss said:


> 1st time attempt at braiding a scarf !
> 
> View attachment 5174368


----------



## Love_N_Lune

travelbliss said:


> 1st time attempt at braiding a scarf !
> 
> View attachment 5174368


Job well done!


----------



## keishapie1973

elenachoe said:


> Odeon PM in DE !  Added lv charm and pompom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165831
> View attachment 5165833
> View attachment 5165836



Beautiful!!! I love how you accessorized your bag.This was also my most recent purchase. I know that it will become a favorite in my collection…


----------



## travelbliss

Iamminda said:


> Absolute perfection  — the bag, the beautifully tied scarf and the flowers!!!  What color is your Cluny?  Grenade?



{{{blushing}}}  Thank u !! This is a Epi Cluny in the color *Hot Pink* .


----------



## travelbliss

Love_N_Lune said:


> Job well done!


Thank U !!  It's a $9.99 scarf from Nordstrom Rack


----------



## elenachoe

keishapie1973 said:


> Beautiful!!! I love how you accessorized your bag.This was also my most recent purchase. I know that it will become a favorite in my collection…


Thank you！、、oh really ! Congratulations  ：it is a great bag and i am using it as everyday work bag


----------



## 23adeline

Keepall xs seal has a furry friend today


----------



## couturequeen

Trunk wallet for an evening out.


----------



## GJ*

Coffee break in the garden. I'm currently taking a break from grinding the windows for my glass house project.


----------



## Raaz

fyn72 said:


> Neo Noe with me at the Chiropractor, 2 years since I’ve been! Ouch!
> View attachment 5161171


Oh dear.. its bittersweet… at least you are there now.


----------



## Raaz

viewwing said:


> Overwhelmed with so many new releases and random seasonal bags, I had to return to my ten year old baby. Still perfect.


Its a great one.


----------



## Raaz

jane said:


> Green denim neo speedy in spooky amber sunlight filtered through wildfire ash
> 
> View attachment 5163838


Great pic.


----------



## Raaz

23adeline said:


> Using WAH T26 for the first time today , not sure which strap to use, simply grab this BTP MPA strap and DIY kirigami charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168083
> View attachment 5168084


Love it. Reminds me why I love LV.. You can just have fun with it.


----------



## Raaz

Veroyoga said:


> Rosé Friday anyone!
> Definitely my favorite bag to go wine shopping! Who needs a Noe when you can have these huge pockets! I don't like draw string bags anyway. Have a good weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170536
> View attachment 5170537
> View attachment 5170538


Aha..


----------



## Raaz

NeLVoe said:


> Brand new lovely Pochette Accessoires NM posing for the camera in front of my bag shelf where the rest of the Louis Vuitton family resides.
> View attachment 5174334
> View attachment 5174335
> View attachment 5174336


Congrats. A lovely piece esp in this size.


----------



## viewwing

Raaz said:


> Its a great one.


Thank u!


----------



## UpTime

Oldies goodies. W Dior Pompom
	

		
			
		

		
	



Im still in love with my older bags. For some reasons I can't connect much with the newer bags I have purchased recent years. Oldies always make my heart jump when I reach to them


----------



## Aliluvlv

couturequeen said:


> Trunk wallet for an evening out.


 Gorgeous and I love your skirt too!


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Neo Noe with me at the Chiropractor, 2 years since I’ve been! Ouch!
> View attachment 5161171


I hope you are feeling better ❤️


----------



## musiclover

Lunch with DH and my lovely Eva today.


We sat outdoors on a beautiful patio where the owner has created a maze with long planters, and tables and chairs are tucked into the corners. She had lots of veggies, flowers and herbs growing (watched a chef picking some leaves) for their menu.


----------



## musiclover

One more pic…tiramisu for dessert with my beautiful vernis fuchsia cles.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Lunch with DH and my lovely Eva today.
> View attachment 5175500
> 
> We sat outdoors on a beautiful patio where the owner has created a maze with long planters, and tables and chairs are tucked into the corners. She had lots of veggies, flowers and herbs growing (watched a chef picking some leaves) for their menu.



Beautiful pictures ML — I love seeing LV paired with good food .  Your Eva is so pretty, as is your VDay key pouch (such a pretty limited edition).  Glad that your special lunch today was so lovely .


----------



## Aliluvlv

musiclover said:


> One more pic…tiramisu for dessert with my beautiful vernis fuchsia cles.
> View attachment 5175501


 wow! That's my kind of dessert and such beautiful LVs!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful pictures ML — I love seeing LV paired with good food .  Your Eva is so pretty, as is your VDay key pouch (such a pretty limited edition).  Glad that your special lunch today was so lovely .





Aliluvlv said:


> wow! That's my kind of dessert and such beautiful LVs!


Thank you, Ladies!  We were overdue for our anniversary so nice to finally get out to celebrate!


----------



## 23adeline

Just for fun , WAH MPA with Papillon Trunk strap and chain  
The original WAH MPA leather strap is really too short for me , so it stays in dust bag all the time .


----------



## balen.girl

Playing pastel..


----------



## mariliz11

musiclover said:


> Lunch with DH and my lovely Eva today.
> View attachment 5175500
> 
> We sat outdoors on a beautiful patio where the owner has created a maze with long planters, and tables and chairs are tucked into the corners. She had lots of veggies, flowers and herbs growing (watched a chef picking some leaves) for their menu.


Still love my Eva so much and love using it!! Yours looks gorgeous too!


----------



## boyoverboard

musiclover said:


> One more pic…tiramisu for dessert with my beautiful vernis fuchsia cles.
> View attachment 5175501



Gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The other day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> One more pic…tiramisu for dessert with my beautiful vernis fuchsia cles.
> View attachment 5175501


Oh dear!
Your key pouch is just gorgeous! And your dessert  looks


----------



## chococlouds

Card holder in Monogram Empreinte


----------



## boyoverboard

chococlouds said:


> View attachment 5176103
> 
> Card holder in Monogram Empreinte


Love this!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Go to the city !!!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176014


Love this combo, SSM!  I’m thinking about raspberry and lemon sherbet!  The colours are just so sweet.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh dear!
> Your key pouch is just gorgeous! And your dessert  looks


I have to try tiramisu if it’s available at any restaurant we go to. We’ve been here before so I already knew I’d have to save room. So good and creamy!


----------



## boyoverboard

musiclover said:


> One more pic…tiramisu for dessert with my beautiful vernis fuchsia cles.
> View attachment 5175501


Tiramisu.  That clés is beautiful too.


----------



## Iamminda

I  this pretty combo  — I _need _this strap (I am the biggest copycat  but can’t help it with all your inspirations).  



Sunshine mama said:


> The other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176014


----------



## musiclover

boyoverboard said:


> Tiramisu.  That clés is beautiful too.


Thank you!  We love tiramisu - it’s a real favourite.

I was very lucky to find the cles in store.  I just happened to ask my SA out of curiosity, not really expecting it to be there. I really appreciate the colour, beauty of the flowers and a modern take on the monogram.


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176014


hey stranger!!  This strap looks fab!  I need to try this. Between you and @Iamminda for style maven examples I’m set with this gorgeous pouch. Lovely as always!


----------



## DrTr

Grocery shopping with my MPA - love this bag, and so glad we are allowed to take reusable grocery bags in store again!!


----------



## Fierymo

UpTime said:


> Oldies goodies. W Dior Pompom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175255
> 
> Im still in love with my older bags. For some reasons I can't connect much with the newer bags I have purchased recent years. Oldies always make my heart jump when I reach to them


I just love the colour.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> hey stranger!!  This strap looks fab!  I need to try this. Between you and @Iamminda for style maven examples I’m set with this gorgeous pouch. Lovely as always!


Thank you! You can definitely do the kirigami with your lovely strap from your MP! I would love to see it.


----------



## UpTime

Fierymo said:


> I just love the colour.


Thanks. It's one of the neutral year round colors


----------



## cherriefairy

NeLVoe said:


> Brand new lovely Pochette Accessoires NM posing for the camera in front of my bag shelf where the rest of the Louis Vuitton family resides.
> View attachment 5174334
> View attachment 5174335
> View attachment 5174336


What a rare and gorgeous edition


----------



## debsmith

No vachetta (or kitty) was harmed during the taking of these photos...thank God.  #badkitty #closecall #yummy #cheers


----------



## Dkay6

Enjoying the last few sips of summer


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Grocery shopping with my MPA - love this bag, and so glad we are allowed to take reusable grocery bags in store again!!
> 
> View attachment 5176269



Stylish Shopper T .  Love the MPA Rose and your pretty reusable bags (mine are free ones from stores and rather boring ).  Happy Almost Weekend


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Stylish Shopper T .  Love the MPA Rose and your pretty reusable bags (mine are free ones from stores and rather boring ).  Happy Almost Weekend


Thanks Iam!! Those reusable bags are wonderful - like a brown grocery sack turned on its side, and I can hose them out. They are sturdy. The only issue is they can (and do) load them with about 50 pounds of groceries each!  But hey, at least we are reusing even if yours are the “boring” store kind. After LV I think we get spoiled by color, pattern and loveliness! How’s that scarlet beauty today?


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Thanks Iam!! Those reusable bags are wonderful - like a brown grocery sack turned on its side, and I can hose them out. They are sturdy. The only issue is they can (and do) load them with about 50 pounds of groceries each!  But hey, at least we are reusing even if yours are the “boring” store kind. After LV I think we get spoiled by color, pattern and loveliness! How’s that scarlet beauty today?



We are definitely spoiled by the beautiful colors of our favorite fashion houses like LV and H (adore your anemone and Rose poupre ).  I haven’t used my newbie yet — it always takes me awhile before taking it out, opting to admire it at home  for the first week or two.


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> We are definitely spoiled by the beautiful colors of our favorite fashion houses like LV and H (adore your anemone and Rose poupre ).  I haven’t used my newbie yet — it always takes me awhile before taking it out, opting to admire it at home  for the first week or two.


Well of course you need to ease in to wearing such a beauty!    Glad you can enjoy and admire at home.


----------



## Aliluvlv

debsmith said:


> No vachetta (or kitty) was harmed during the taking of these photos...thank God.  #badkitty #closecall #yummy #cheers
> 
> View attachment 5176358
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176359


Omg that is hilarious and totally made my day!  Bad kitty and house are beautiful too!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176014


Love this combo with the pretty strap, and the whole pic with the colour contrasts   You’re so talented with photos


----------



## EveyB

DrTr said:


> Grocery shopping with my MPA - love this bag, and so glad we are allowed to take reusable grocery bags in store again!!
> 
> View attachment 5176269


What a great idea to use such colourful pretty shopping bags! Love how the pink flowers match the strap of your gorgeous MPA


----------



## EveyB

debsmith said:


> No vachetta (or kitty) was harmed during the taking of these photos...thank God.  #badkitty #closecall #yummy #cheers
> 
> View attachment 5176358
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176359


OMG! And how your cat licks her (?) lips 
She too thinks LV is yummy obviously


----------



## 23adeline

WC PV with my favourite strap and coussin chain


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> Love this combo with the pretty strap, and the whole pic with the colour contrasts   You’re so talented with photos


Thank you! 
You're so talented at making people feel special!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Thank you!  We love tiramisu - it’s a real favourite.
> 
> I was very lucky to find the cles in store.  I just happened to ask my SA out of curiosity, not really expecting it to be there. I really appreciate the colour, beauty of the flowers and a modern take on the monogram.


I love it too!  For some reason I was waiting for a prettier one, but I should have just gotten it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> WC PV with my favourite strap and coussin chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176643


The sparkly silver chain really looks nice!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I  this pretty combo  — I _need _this strap (I am the biggest copycat  but can’t help it with all your inspirations).


Thank you.  BTW, I think we could be long lost copycat sisters!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

BBT with pic of my next LV


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> BBT with pic of my next LV
> View attachment 5176982
> View attachment 5176983
> View attachment 5176984


That is so cute! I really love the interior.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> That is so cute! I really love the interior.


 Thanks SM! I’m still waiting for Alma bb in this pink colour or a shade close to Rose litchi (white multicolour line). It’s such a tease when SLGs come out every year with fun leather trims but LV withholds production of same leather bags


----------



## fyn72

bbcerisette66 said:


> Go to the city !!!


Such a cutie @bbcerisette66! Must have been nice for you to go to the city!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy (Feather) Friday


----------



## GAN

Happy Saturday!
Out early with my trusty and comfortable bagpack to gym as it will be a long day for me as I am heading out for a catch up outing with my friends later till dusk.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Happy (Feather) Friday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177282


     Awesome M! Love the feather on your beautiful odeon in monogram and noir! This bag looks so great with jeans! Need to find my jeans and see if they still fit... Happy weekend!


----------



## Aliluvlv

GAN said:


> Happy Saturday!
> Out early with my trusty and comfortable bagpack to gym as it will be a long day for me as I am heading out for a catch up outing with my friends later till dusk.


Oh that's too cute with the charm!  Sounds like a fun evening, enjoy!


----------



## kimmchi

BagLady14 said:


> Added a Mautto chain to my mini Dauphine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5022401


Love that chain! Can you tell me which one it is please? Thanks!


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing my 6th keepall xs , the SUNSET . Didn’t expect to receive it so fast, 4 days after I made payment. And this bag is not even on our LV website yet . 



Using my WC keepall xs today with fabric strap and silver chain


----------



## taho

My aunt gifted me a Hampstead PM from her collection! I like how roomy it is and easy to use on the go


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Happy (Feather) Friday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177282


Happy Feather Friday to you, IM! This pic is so much fun - I love it!!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Happy (Feather) Friday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177282


Well, Hello there, Gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you sweet ladies .  Hope you all have a good weekend.

ML — hope you are enjoying your Odeon as well.



musiclover said:


> Well, Hello there, Gorgeous!





Aliluvlv said:


> Awesome M! Love the feather on your beautiful odeon in monogram and noir! This bag looks so great with jeans! Need to find my jeans and see if they still fit... Happy weekend!





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Feather Friday to you, IM! This pic is so much fun - I love it!!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> BBT with pic of my next LV
> View attachment 5176982
> View attachment 5176983
> View attachment 5176984


What a fun idea! 
You’re right, this shade of pink is so pretty!


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Happy (Feather) Friday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177282


Gorgeous bag and the charm looks perfect with it! Happy weekend to you too


----------



## DrTootr

Camouflage vibes this weekend my new Nike Dunks and my old but much loved LV x Takashi Murakami Monogramouflage Limited Edition Speedy 35 Bag, which I over a decade ago, in 2008.




Have a wonderful weekend everyone x


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> Unboxing my 6th keepall xs , the SUNSET . Didn’t expect to receive it so fast, 4 days after I made payment. And this bag is not even on our LV website yet .
> View attachment 5177364
> View attachment 5177363
> 
> Using my WC keepall xs today with fabric strap and silver chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177365


Wow Amazing colours!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

NF DE pouch at work lunch yesterday (as it was raining)


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> Unboxing my 6th keepall xs , the SUNSET . Didn’t expect to receive it so fast, 4 days after I made payment. And this bag is not even on our LV website yet .
> View attachment 5177364
> View attachment 5177363
> 
> Using my WC keepall xs today with fabric strap and silver chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177365


This little sunset keepall is stunning!  Love it - color always makes me happy.


----------



## PamK

Syrenitytoo said:


> My next wish list item - the LV Sac Plat epi.


I bought this, but haven’t used it yet! The interior and strap are gorgeous!! It’s also being released in PM/BB in Mono!


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Such a cutie @bbcerisette66! Must have been nice for you to go to the city!


Yes thank you my dear. Too busy up to now. It was great


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Unboxing my 6th keepall xs , the SUNSET . Didn’t expect to receive it so fast, 4 days after I made payment. And this bag is not even on our LV website yet .
> View attachment 5177364
> View attachment 5177363
> 
> Using my WC keepall xs today with fabric strap and silver chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177365


 Both are stunning


----------



## debsmith

Aliluvlv said:


> Omg that is hilarious and totally made my day!  Bad kitty and house are beautiful too!


Awww thank you!! Bono is such a brat but we love him.   Caught him taking a selfie with my Multicartes last year.


----------



## KathyN115

23adeline said:


> Unboxing my 6th keepall xs , the SUNSET . Didn’t expect to receive it so fast, 4 days after I made payment. And this bag is not even on our LV website yet .
> View attachment 5177364
> View attachment 5177363
> 
> Using my WC keepall xs today with fabric strap and silver chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177365


This is beautiful! Wow, may be the best one yet!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Cruising around with this beauty!!  Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Gorgeous bag and the charm looks perfect with it! Happy weekend to you too



Thank you sweet EveyB


----------



## keishapie1973

Headed to a cookout…


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

debsmith said:


> Awww thank you!! Bono is such a brat but we love him.   Caught him taking a selfie with my Multicartes last year.
> 
> View attachment 5177708


OMG your cat's scarf is adorable!


----------



## debsmith

Mid Century Gal said:


> OMG your cat's scarf is adorable!


  Thank you!


----------



## DrTr

keishapie1973 said:


> Headed to a cookout…


Love your gorgeous little bag and what a fabulous shirt! Nothing more important than raising kind humans and being a kind human. Thanks so much for posting that - you made me smile


----------



## Aliluvlv

debsmith said:


> Awww thank you!! Bono is such a brat but we love him.   Caught him taking a selfie with my Multicartes last year.
> 
> View attachment 5177708


Omg love this!  He's better at selfies than I am! He's beautiful and I love his bandana


----------



## 23adeline

DrTootr said:


> Camouflage vibes this weekend my new Nike Dunks and my old but much loved LV x Takashi Murakami Monogramouflage Limited Edition Speedy 35 Bag, which I over a decade ago, in 2008.
> 
> View attachment 5177498
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone x


Nice pic! I have this Speedy 35 Monogramouflage too


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Sunday!


----------



## DrTootr

23adeline said:


> Nice pic! I have this Speedy 35 Monogramouflage too


Yay @23adeline we are Monogramouflage twinning  ...It's probably my most fave Speedy 35 in my collection


----------



## 23adeline

At Tiffany & Co with Keepall xs Sunset 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Changed my Hardwear wrap bracelet to rose gold version


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> At Tiffany & Co with Keepall xs Sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178341
> 
> Changed my Hardwear wrap bracelet to rose gold version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178342


Lovely!  I’m sure you like the Rg better, how nice to have your SA there now. And of course that colorful new cutie.


----------



## 23adeline

DrTr said:


> Lovely!  I’m sure you like the Rg better, how nice to have your SA there now. And of course that colorful new cutie.


Yes, I wanted RG initially but because of the length and our physical Tiffany stores here were closed at that time, I couldn’t try and bought the YG with longer length first.


----------



## nesia69

With my GO Felicie again


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 5178225
> View attachment 5178228



Never gave these a 2nd look until your collection showed up... wow !!   Do they hold as much as a Speedy 25 or a lot less ?


----------



## keishapie1973

DrTr said:


> Love your gorgeous little bag and what a fabulous shirt! Nothing more important than raising kind humans and being a kind human. Thanks so much for posting that - you made me smile



Thank you…


----------



## lemondln

23adeline said:


> At Tiffany & Co with Keepall xs Sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178341
> 
> Changed my Hardwear wrap bracelet to rose gold version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178342


wow beautify bracelet


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 5178225
> View attachment 5178228


What a happy keepall family! (Cue the Brady bunch song  ) That is an awesome collection!


----------



## debsmith

Aliluvlv said:


> Omg love this!  He's better at selfies than I am! He's beautiful and I love his bandana


Thank you...he loves wearing those things but hates collars.   Diva.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

DrTootr said:


> Camouflage vibes this weekend my new Nike Dunks and my old but much loved LV x Takashi Murakami Monogramouflage Limited Edition Speedy 35 Bag, which I over a decade ago, in 2008.
> 
> View attachment 5177498
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone x


This is gorgeous! Wish it was still available.


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Never gave these a 2nd look until your collection showed up... wow !!   Do they hold as much as a Speedy 25 or a lot less ?


Thanks @travelbliss 
They hold a lot less then speedy 25, they are slightly wider than nano speedy , and shorter than speedy bb. I would think their capacity is between speedy nano & bb


----------



## _vee

My BTP Kirigami for my anniversary dinner with my boyfriend


----------



## 23adeline

Alma BB with another furry friend


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Louis and me at a coffee (or tea) break


----------



## DrTootr

Mid Century Gal said:


> This is gorgeous! Wish it was still available.



Thanks so much @Mid Century Gal and I hear you! It's one of my most favourite prints LV has ever done


----------



## Iamminda

_vee said:


> My BTP Kirigami for my anniversary dinner with my boyfriend
> 
> View attachment 5179108
> View attachment 5179115
> 
> View attachment 5179118
> 
> View attachment 5179111
> View attachment 5179112



Kirigami, roses and dinner — all lovely . Hope you had a great anniversary dinner.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4063006
> 
> #MonogramMercredi


I am literally drooling over this mini trunk.  It's just beautiful. May I ask, what do you use it for?


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> Kirigami, roses and dinner — all lovely . Hope you had a great anniversary dinner.


Thank you!! It was amazing


----------



## Venessa84

Haven’t posted here in a while and lots of in action shots


----------



## wimp

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176014


Loooove this


----------



## _vee

Venessa84 said:


> Haven’t posted here in a while and lots of in action shots
> 
> View attachment 5179990
> View attachment 5179991
> View attachment 5179992
> View attachment 5179993
> View attachment 5179994
> View attachment 5179995


Beautiful photos and bags


----------



## 23adeline

Venessa84 said:


> Haven’t posted here in a while and lots of in action shots
> 
> View attachment 5179990
> View attachment 5179991
> View attachment 5179992
> View attachment 5179993
> View attachment 5179994
> View attachment 5179995


Love them all !


----------



## 23adeline

Today is our Independence Day, i went for lunch at my best friend’s place with my kids then went shopping . And it’s officially the first outing for my Fall In Love Heart On Chain and Tiffany’s Hardwear Wrap bracelet in RG


----------



## boyoverboard

23adeline said:


> Today is our Independence Day, i went for lunch at my best friend’s place with my kids then went shopping . And it’s officially the first outing for my Fall In Love Heart On Chain and Tiffany’s Hardwear Wrap bracelet in RG
> View attachment 5180168
> View attachment 5180169


Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

star mix said:


> Loooove this


Thank you star mix!


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> Haven’t posted here in a while and lots of in action shots
> 
> View attachment 5179990
> View attachment 5179991
> View attachment 5179992
> View attachment 5179993
> View attachment 5179994
> View attachment 5179995


All gorgeous!  You’ve been busy. So much eye candy, including luggage and H


----------



## M_Butterfly

23adeline said:


> At Tiffany & Co with Keepall xs Sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178341
> 
> Changed my Hardwear wrap bracelet to rose gold version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178342


Rose gold would be my choice too.  Congrats


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Haven’t posted here in a while and lots of in action shots
> 
> View attachment 5179990
> View attachment 5179991
> View attachment 5179992
> View attachment 5179993
> View attachment 5179994
> View attachment 5179995


Such beautiful action shots and bags!
It seems like you've been traveling a bit. Hope y you had a wonderful time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Today is our Independence Day, i went for lunch at my best friend’s place with my kids then went shopping . And it’s officially the first outing for my Fall In Love Heart On Chain and Tiffany’s Hardwear Wrap bracelet in RG
> View attachment 5180168
> View attachment 5180169


Love this little cute bag!!! It's so dainty.


----------



## 23adeline

M_Butterfly said:


> Rose gold would be my choice too.  Congrats


Thanks ! Initially I bought YG because only YG comes in L size, after trying the RG M size at the store which just reopened last Sunday, I decided to take RG, I’ll use chain extension if I want to wear it as a necklace.


----------



## M_Butterfly

23adeline said:


> Thanks ! Initially I bought YG because only YG comes in L size, after trying the RG M size at the store which just reopened last Sunday, I decided to take RG, I’ll use chain extension if I want to wear it as a necklace.


There you go!!  Congrats again


----------



## Sunshine mama

This tiny BTP Kirigami pouch as a charm.


----------



## boyoverboard

Out for curry "tapas" at the weekend, using Pochette Accessoires in Damier Ebene.


----------



## DrTr

boyoverboard said:


> Out for curry "tapas" at the weekend, using Pochette Accessoires in Damier Ebene.
> 
> View attachment 5180378
> 
> View attachment 5180379


Food and PA  all look fabulous!!


----------



## Iamminda

This “Multi Kirigami Accessoires“ (MKA ) today


----------



## boyoverboard

DrTr said:


> Food and PA  all look fabulous!!


It was really delicious!


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> This “Multi Kirigami Accessoires“ (MKA ) today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180449


Just gotta love it!!! Won’t the blue one fit too between  looks great and pearls are always good


----------



## Love_N_Lune

boyoverboard said:


> Out for curry "tapas" at the weekend, using Pochette Accessoires in Damier Ebene.
> 
> View attachment 5180378
> 
> View attachment 5180379


Yummy x2!


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Just gotta love it!!! Won’t the blue one fit too between  looks great and pearls are always good



Thanks T .  I think the blue one is so pretty but when I tried hanging it, I found it was hanging too low (2-3 inches past the bottom of the large one, if that makes sense? ).


----------



## musiclover

boyoverboard said:


> Out for curry "tapas" at the weekend, using Pochette Accessoires in Damier Ebene.
> 
> View attachment 5180378
> 
> View attachment 5180379


Yummy!  What a beautiful meal!  I love curries!

I’m so envious of your DE Pochette. It’s the one I don’t have. It looks fabulous sharing space on the table.  Hope you had a great evening!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> This “Multi Kirigami Accessoires“ (MKA ) today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180449


These colours suit the pearls so well!  It’s truly elegant, Iam!  I love the look.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> These colours suit the pearls so well!  It’s truly elegant, Iam!  I love the look.



Thank you ML .  It’s been so fun playing with different accessories for this set.


----------



## boyoverboard

musiclover said:


> Yummy!  What a beautiful meal!  I love curries!
> 
> I’m so envious of your DE Pochette. It’s the one I don’t have. It looks fabulous sharing space on the table.  Hope you had a great evening!



Thank you! It was a delicious meal. Our first time going to that restaurant, and we'll definitely go back!

I don't use the DE Pochette as a bag very often, I mostly use it inside larger bags as a catch-all, but it really is the perfect size for small wallet, phone and car keys!


----------



## 23adeline

Using my first Alma BB which is one of my London Heathrow shopping spree item last year, before the pandemic started


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This “Multi Kirigami Accessoires“ (MKA ) today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180449


This is so cute. I love the multipochette vibe!
 I am having so much fun with pearl chains too.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Sperone backpack


----------



## skyqueen

I'm loving all these pearl shoulder straps...adds a lot of pizzazz to your LVs!


----------



## KathyN115

Almost vintage Pochette Accessories at a Dr. appt.


----------



## musiclover

KathyN115 said:


> Almost vintage Pochette Accessories at a Dr. appt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181022


I love the rich glow of your beautiful vintage pochette!  Makes me really appreciate the quality of Louis Vuitton canvas.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Thank you ML .  It’s been so fun playing with different accessories for this set.


I’m glad you’re having fun!  It’s nice to use the things we own and see them in a fresh way!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm using pearls again today.  All girly and pink, because why not?


----------



## musiclover

boyoverboard said:


> Thank you! It was a delicious meal. Our first time going to that restaurant, and we'll definitely go back!
> 
> I don't use the DE Pochette as a bag very often, I mostly use it inside larger bags as a catch-all, but it really is the perfect size for small wallet, phone and car keys!


I thought you had such a great assortment of dishes in your meal!  It’ll be fun to go back and try new items (and eat your favourites again from last time!)

I use my pochettes in the same way most of the time. I also like having a small bag in my larger bag for organization, yet these look so good if you need to take it out to go to the store or in a restaurant. I’m also using mine crossbody which is handy, too.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using pearls again today.  All girly and pink, because why not?
> View attachment 5181042


I am in love with this photo!  SSM, you and @Iamminda are just so amazing with your creativity!


----------



## musiclover

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Sperone backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180974


This is a beautiful DA bag!  I love looking at it.


----------



## KathyN115

musiclover said:


> I love the rich glow of your beautiful vintage pochette!  Makes me really appreciate the quality of Louis Vuitton canvas.



And it is a Made in USA from 2003. i have only had it for a few years but it is still going strong! I have a new one just sitting in the dust bag, doesn’t make sense to use it when this one is fine.


----------



## skyqueen

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using pearls again today.  All girly and pink, because why not?
> View attachment 5181042


I rest my case!


----------



## castortroy666

Not mine/ours yet, but my mothers birthday is coming up so we went to the LV store Today. Might go back soon and buy her this shawl, I really like the color on her.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using pearls again today.  All girly and pink, because why not?
> View attachment 5181042



I was already in love with your gorgeous bag and charm — and adding the pearls too makes the bag even prettier (which I didn’t think was possible) .  #obsessedwithpearls


----------



## KathyN115

castortroy666 said:


> Not mine/ours yet, but my mothers birthday is coming up so we went to the LV store Today. Might go back soon and buy her this shawl, I really like the color on her.
> View attachment 5181115


What a generous daughter!❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> I am in love with this photo!  SSM, you and @Iamminda are just so amazing with your creativity!


Thank you. 


skyqueen said:


> I rest my case!





Iamminda said:


> I was already in love with your gorgeous bag and charm — and adding the pearls too makes the bag even prettier (which I didn’t think was possible) .  #obsessedwithpearls


Ever since you first showed us your pearls, it's been non-stop for me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

castortroy666 said:


> Not mine/ours yet, but my mothers birthday is coming up so we went to the LV store Today. Might go back soon and buy her this shawl, I really like the color on her.
> View attachment 5181115


That is very sweet of you.  It does look great on her!


----------



## castortroy666

KathyN115 said:


> What a generous daughter!❤





Sunshine mama said:


> That is very sweet of you.  It does look great on her!


Thank you so much   I think thats the gift for her


----------



## Compass Rose

Iamminda said:


> Happy (Feather) Friday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177282


This is the best bag on this entire forum.  Hands down.


----------



## lemondln

castortroy666 said:


> Not mine/ours yet, but my mothers birthday is coming up so we went to the LV store Today. Might go back soon and buy her this shawl, I really like the color on her.
> View attachment 5181115




Very nice shawl,  your mommy is so lucky! I am thinking about buying one for my mother.


----------



## castortroy666

lemondln said:


> Very nice shawl,  your mommy is so lucky! I am thinking about buying one for my mother.


Thank you! I really love this style. It can be a scarf, shawl, cape, formal, informal etc. On instagram I saw this girl that made a dress out of it with a high split!   Wearing only that and some safety pins. I also see girls wearing these with belts almost like a sweater.

You should def buy one for your mother, Im gonna buy the shawl later this week


----------



## lemondln

castortroy666 said:


> Thank you! I really love this style. It can be a scarf, shawl, cape, formal, informal etc. On instagram I saw this girl that made a dress out of it with a high split!   Wearing only that and some safety pins. I also see girls wearing these with belts almost like a sweater.
> 
> You should def buy one for your mother, Im gonna buy the shawl later this week



There is no LV store near my place. The reserve shawl is not on LV website, is it a new seasonal item?


----------



## castortroy666

lemondln said:


> There is no LV store near my place. The reserve shawl is not on LV website, is it a new seasonal item?


I dont know. I have not Been looking for these online. My SA said they only had one left but could order as well. There are two brown shawls that looks nearly identical, one is shiny the other is matt. We liked the matt the best. Here is the tag


----------



## jane

Iamminda said:


> Happy (Feather) Friday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177282



I have the purple version of this Coach feather charm and I'm going to put it on my Odeon MM when I get it!


----------



## lemondln

castortroy666 said:


> I dont know. I have not Been looking for these online. My SA said they only had one left but could order as well. There are two brown shawls that looks nearly identical, one is shiny the other is matt. We liked the matt the best. Here is the tag
> 
> View attachment 5181406
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181410




wow, thank you! The reserve side is more beautiful! I finally find it


----------



## castortroy666

Y


lemondln said:


> wow, thank you! The reserve side is more beautiful! I finally find it


Your welcome! I really think this is the most beautiful color, and its so traditional and typical LV which I love


----------



## Love_N_Lune

On our way to pick up her new cousin.


----------



## _vee

castortroy666 said:


> Not mine/ours yet, but my mothers birthday is coming up so we went to the LV store Today. Might go back soon and buy her this shawl, I really like the color on her.
> View attachment 5181115


Love it!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using pearls again today.  All girly and pink, because why not?
> View attachment 5181042


just stunning and so pink and pearly!  Love it


----------



## Iamminda

Compass Rose said:


> This is the best bag on this entire forum.  Hands down.



Thank you.  It’s a really great hobo bag for me (I have not used the crossbody strap so far).





jane said:


> I have the purple version of this Coach feather charm and I'm going to put it on my Odeon MM when I get it!



I bet the purple feather charm would look good on your Odeon.  Mine is from my old Dakotah bag.


----------



## jane

Iamminda said:


> I bet the purple feather charm would look good on your Odeon.  Mine is from my old Dakotah bag.



Ah the Dakotah, one of my favorite Coach bags EVER! Always a part of the rotation.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Love_N_Lune said:


> On our way to pick up her new cousin.
> View attachment 5181440


The cousins met.


----------



## _vee

Love_N_Lune said:


> The cousins met.
> View attachment 5181644


These cousins are beauties


----------



## 23adeline

Game On Blanc Vanity Pm


----------



## Reamie

Out for a coffee after a stress morning, she makes me smile!


----------



## balen.girl

Today with my Graceful.. Was caught in the rain, but she is fine.


----------



## LuckyBitch

23adeline said:


> At Tiffany & Co with Keepall xs Sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178341
> 
> Changed my Hardwear wrap bracelet to rose gold version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178342


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## boyoverboard

balen.girl said:


> Today with my Graceful.. Was caught in the rain, but she is fine.
> View attachment 5181815



Beautiful bag!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Thursday!!


----------



## lostsoul13

I’m new too lv, I will be purchasing my new speedy 30 bag -in couple of months...can’t wait to finally have it...


----------



## edsbgrl

Hanging with Beyonce & Harper's Bazaar September issue


----------



## jane

My new Odeon MM in damier ebene, posing for size comparison with Pallas BB. This is one reason why I decided on the MM over the PM.


----------



## _vee

edsbgrl said:


> Hanging with Beyonce & Harper's Bazaar September issue
> 
> View attachment 5182105


So pretty


----------



## zinameeks

jane said:


> My new Odeon MM in damier ebene, posing for size comparison with Pallas BB. This is one reason why I decided on the MM over the PM.
> 
> View attachment 5182120


Love the bags! I’ve been eyeing both, and was wondering which one do you prefer at the moment? I noticed the Pallas in the BB size isn’t available anymore where I am located… hopefully it comes back in stock!


----------



## balen.girl

boyoverboard said:


> Beautiful bag!


Thank you boyoverboard. That’s my new favorite, very comfortable on shoulder.


----------



## jane

zinameeks said:


> Love the bags! I’ve been eyeing both, and was wondering which one do you prefer at the moment? I noticed the Pallas in the BB size isn’t available anymore where I am located… hopefully it comes back in stock!



Well I just got the Odeon MM today and I think I will be carrying it for awhile since fall is approaching and it's such a great all-weather daily bag. I carry the Pallas BB when I don't need much since it is quite a bit smaller (phone, card holder, keys, mini pochette). Also I believe the Pallas BB has been discontinued and can only be found preloved -- I got mine from Fashionphile about six months ago. Hope this helps!


----------



## 23adeline

Twist mm + BTP MPA strap + furry friend at work today


----------



## girlhasbags

23adeline said:


> I bought this trunk clutch 2 years ago, it is bigger than petite malle . There is a zipper on top but I normally leave it open when I use this bag, I only closed s lock leather trim part. it’s a structured bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117107
> View attachment 5117111
> View attachment 5117112


How do you like it


----------



## BagLadyT

fibbi said:


> Took my nano keepall to afternoon tea last weekend
> View attachment 5167650


I love everything about this picture. The bag, the view and the tower of treats!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> My SLGs will be going right back in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171557



I feel like your collection is never ending…in the best kind of way!


----------



## BagLadyT

Iamminda said:


> DH caught me taking this quick picture in an empty aisle at Target — and called me a weirdo!!!! (I swear there was no one around for miles ). Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172152


My husband would’ve said the same! They don’t get it, it’s art on a shelf!


----------



## Mapoon

edsbgrl said:


> Hanging with Beyonce & Harper's Bazaar September issue
> 
> View attachment 5182105


My bag twin!!   I need to bring mine out for her maiden journey which is in two weeks hahah I plan to pair it with my metis strap...


----------



## 23adeline

girlhasbags said:


> How do you like it


I still like it but I hardly use it, because I have too many bags to rotate . It’s small and structured, still fits my things as I’m using card holders as wallet nowadays


----------



## GAN

TGIF  
Already out and on my way to dinner venue. Wearing my pouch in diff way with gold chain crossbody, diff vibe and wearing my LV earrings.


----------



## bfly

Happy Friday all. Going for my weekend gateway with this two.


----------



## bfly

GAN said:


> TGIF
> Already out and on my way to dinner venue. Wearing my pouch in diff way with gold chain crossbody, diff vibe and wearing my LV earrings.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5182695
> 
> View attachment 5182696



Nice. 
I am wearing my pouch too for the weekend. Enjoy yours.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@GAN @bfly Looks great, ladies! You guys are inspiring me with your WaH conversion bags. Can’t wait till Xmas for my unboxing  

BF ~ May I ask where you got your chain and the length? Thanks babe!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Friday and Labour day long weekend all   I got a yummy Strawberry coconut drink to match my LV today. My fave drink this summer!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday and Labour day long weekend all   I got a yummy Strawberry coconut drink to match my LV today. My fave drink this summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5182857


Just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> Happy Friday all. Going for my weekend gateway with this two.
> 
> View attachment 5182750


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My non LV gold bag with the XL monogram strap and the BTP small pouch.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> My non LV gold bag with the XL monogram strap and the BTP small pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5182898


Thanks SM. this is such fun mixing! Love it


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you dear.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @GAN @bfly Looks great, ladies! You guys are inspiring me with your WaH conversion bags. Can’t wait till Xmas for my unboxing
> 
> BF ~ May I ask where you got your chain and the length? Thanks babe!



MB, that’s too long, I don’t think I can wait till Christmas to open it  
Btw, the chain is from samorga, chunky chain 21. Have a good weekend dear.


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using pearls again today.  All girly and pink, because why not?
> View attachment 5181042



Beautiful picture like a post card picture.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday and Labour day long weekend all   I got a yummy Strawberry coconut drink to match my LV today. My fave drink this summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5182857



This is so cute MB. Enjoy your long Labor day weekend.


----------



## SpeedyJC

An oldie but a goodie out and about.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

It was her first flight!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> It was her first flight!
> View attachment 5183143


Beautiful!
Were you extra careful?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!
> Were you extra careful?


Thanks my dear! 
Well, she wasn’t really babied compared to how I treat my LVs usually  (however I took a dust bag with me, such that she was protected when going through the security control and sitting on the floor on the plane).


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday and Labour day long weekend all   I got a yummy Strawberry coconut drink to match my LV today. My fave drink this summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5182857


Pretty in pink, that’s what you are!    Have a great weekend!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Thanks my dear!
> Well, she wasn’t really babied compared to how I treat my LVs usually  (however I took a dust bag with me, such that she was protected when going through the security control and sitting on the floor on the plane).


I wondered how people handled this…


----------



## 23adeline

Keepall xs Sunset is at work today


----------



## cajhingle

picture perfect


----------



## _vee

cajhingle said:


> picture perfect


Wow, love this picture!


----------



## Dorf




----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Keepall xs Sunset is at work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183461


I LOVE your Keepall XS collection. I mean,  I envy it!


----------



## boyoverboard

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> It was her first flight!
> View attachment 5183143


Nice! Such a great bag for carry-on. I had a NF GM back in the day when it still cost around £500  and I wish I had kept it!


----------



## bfly

Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

cajhingle said:


> picture perfect


You said it, it is picture   perfect. Well done.


----------



## l.ch.

Sunshine mama said:


> My non LV gold bag with the XL monogram strap and the BTP small pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5182898


Such a beautiful combination!
May I ask you something? Is this a Sophie Hulme Albion tote? If yes, is the leather very stiff? The bag looks veeeery structured, but I’m somehow drawn to buy one, despite the fact that I usually don’t like very structured bags…


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> I LOVE your Keepall XS collection. I mean,  I envy it!


  
I don’t know why I’m addicted to it, maybe because of the size. I wished there will be keepall xs with GHW, because I have more YG and RG jewellery than WG, to match with my bag hardware


----------



## missconvy

Errands today


----------



## _vee

Using my 6 Key Holder in Mono for the first time. Took her with me to the nail salon to get a pedicure.


----------



## _vee

SB Run


----------



## Khudbrook

Lovely louis vuitton carmel hobo in noir, I love it the leather is lovely and it has a really comfy strap


----------



## Sunshine mama

l.ch. said:


> Such a beautiful combination!
> May I ask you something? Is this a Sophie Hulme Albion tote? If yes, is the leather very stiff? The bag looks veeeery structured, but I’m somehow drawn to buy one, despite the fact that I usually don’t like very structured bags…


Yes it is what you say it is! It's in the mini size and it is very structured, but the leather has somewhat of a give, so it can expand to fit a lot more than its size suggests. It doesn't look the best when it is expanded,  but it can be done if needed.
I'm drawn to her Albion designs due to the square metal plates, and I have 5 Albion bags.


----------



## MCBadian07

Does this count as in action? Still boxed on her first train ride   
Will post when I get home


----------



## l.ch.

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes it is what you say it is! It's in the mini size and it is very structured, but the leather has somewhat of a give, so it can expand to fit a lot more than its size suggests. It doesn't look the best when it is expanded,  but it can be done if needed.
> I'm drawn to her Albion designs due to the square metal plates, and I have 5 Albion bags.


Thank you so much! I don’t want to carry a lot, because I always have my backpack with me (toddler mom here). Some basics though, would be nice, like keys, sunglasses or eyeglasses, hand sanitizer, a small wallet and, of course phone. It would be nice to be able to fit an iPad mini and passports for the rare cases that I travel with my little one, but not a deal breaker! 
It looks really chic! And this color is fantastic!


----------



## l.ch.

@Sunshine mama 
Also another question: how does it compare to your beautiful petit sac plat?
sorry for all the questions


----------



## mariliz11

Eva pochette and Emilie purse mono combo today


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

boyoverboard said:


> Nice! Such a great bag for carry-on. I had a NF GM back in the day when it still cost around £500  and I wish I had kept it!


Thank you very much!  
OMG - £500!    it’s such a pity you don’t have it in your collection anymore


----------



## Iamminda

First time out with this one .  (This item was _never_ on my radar until the recent FOMO thing  — now I get the hype about this versatile piece).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> First time out with this one .  (This item was _never_ on my radar until the recent FOMO thing  — now I get the hype about this versatile piece).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184108


It looks so good IM! I haven't used mine yet but seeing yours makes me want to use mine too!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> First time out with this one .  (This item was _never_ on my radar until the recent FOMO thing  — now I get the hype about this versatile piece).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184108


it is a great looking piece, what is it??? I want one


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .  I never thought I wanted a TP26 until I saw pictures from bfly, 23adeline and others (just like I never thought I wanted a Kirigami until I saw SSM’s ). 

#toiletrypouchchic 



Sunshine mama said:


> It looks so good IM! I haven't used mine yet but seeing yours makes me want to use mine too!!!






MeepMeep67 said:


> it is a great looking piece, what is it??? I want one


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> First time out with this one .  (This item was _never_ on my radar until the recent FOMO thing  — now I get the hype about this versatile piece).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184108


Gorgeous IM! Love the way you’ve accessorized it


----------



## boyoverboard

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Thank you very much!
> OMG - £500!    it’s such a pity you don’t have it in your collection anymore



Yes. It was in DE and I was worried about the handles peeling and cracking, since it was very common then (long before they changed the design and interior, and added the pochette). I was only planning on using it as a travel bag so I thought the handles wouldn’t be able to cope! I still love the look of the bag, though. Maybe I’ll find one in great shape pre-loved at the right price someday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

PSP today in epi rose ballerine.


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you sweet V .  I am slowly learning to accessorize from all the lovely TPFers here . 



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Gorgeous IM! Love the way you’ve accessorized it




So pretty SSSM .  This strap seems to work beautifully with many bags — love it 



Sunshine mama said:


> PSP today in epi rose ballerine.
> View attachment 5184492


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> PSP today in epi rose ballerine.
> View attachment 5184492


Wow you guys are spoiling me with eye candy this weekend! Another pink stunner SM. LVe this yummy combo!


----------



## balen.girl

Father’s day lunch with my new bag.. and Rosalie too..


----------



## GJ*

since i got the she shed project in mind and started building it i'm only in the garden (you can see the construction site in the background).  
today is wonderful weather to have breakfast outside with my woody glasses case.


----------



## 23adeline

BTP Tiny backpack + BTP MPA strap + BTP kirigami smallest pouch with a Pearl handle


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Keepall xs Sunset is at work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183461


Adorable


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> BTP Tiny backpack + BTP MPA strap + BTP kirigami smallest pouch with a Pearl handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184741


So cute withe two other items of BTP ❤️


----------



## bbcerisette66

Khudbrook said:


> Lovely louis vuitton carmel hobo in noir, I love it the leather is lovely and it has a really comfy strap


Mahina leather is so gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ladies .  I never thought I wanted a TP26 until I saw pictures from bfly, 23adeline and others (just like I never thought I wanted a Kirigami until I saw SSM’s ).
> 
> #toiletrypouchchic


It's so cute!


Iamminda said:


> So pretty SSSM .  This strap seems to work beautifully with many bags — love it


Thank you!


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow you guys are spoiling me with eye candy this weekend! Another pink stunner SM. LVe this yummy combo!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> BTP Tiny backpack + BTP MPA strap + BTP kirigami smallest pouch with a Pearl handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184741


I really like this combo!!
It looks like the strap and the K pouch were made for the bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GJ* said:


> since i got the she shed project in mind and started building it i'm only in the garden (you can see the construction site in the background).
> today is wonderful weather to have breakfast outside with my woody glasses case.
> View attachment 5184736


What a beautiful place!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

GJ* said:


> since i got the she shed project in mind and started building it i'm only in the garden (you can see the construction site in the background).
> today is wonderful weather to have breakfast outside with my woody glasses case.
> View attachment 5184736


Beautiful


----------



## GJ*

Sunshine mama said:


> What a beautiful place!!





MeepMeep67 said:


> Beautiful



Thank you


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Pochette Métis on Sunday!


----------



## _vee

Running errands with this cute little pochette! + my Mono 6 Key Holder and BTP Kirigami Pochette small pouch.


----------



## travelbliss

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ladies .  I never thought I wanted a TP26 until I saw pictures from bfly, 23adeline and others (just like I never thought I wanted a Kirigami until I saw SSM’s ).
> 
> #toiletrypouchchic



I'm feeling the same way....FOMO (feeling of MisseD out !!)


----------



## shesaiddestroy

Mini pochette on felicie chain


----------



## _vee

Another day, another SB run


----------



## Sunshine mama

shesaiddestroy said:


> Mini pochette on felicie chain
> View attachment 5185178


Adorable!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Pochette Métis on Sunday!
> View attachment 5185062


You are making me want to get this bag!!!


----------



## 23adeline

I saw DE Valisette Souple BB on the LV display window when I passed by LV on my way to Tiffany & Co two Sundays ago, reminds me of my Valisette BB.
So today I’m using my colourful valisette bb 
Happy Monday morning!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> You are making me want to get this bag!!!


Oh thank you hun!  After forcing myself into using her recently, I now totally get the hype around her and have fallen in love with her! And I want the one in reverse so much If you like PM, I think you should get her!


----------



## DrTootr

Pastel vibes for me this week, with my Nike Dunks and TP26 Escale x


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Is it true that LV will replace the leather vachetta on your bag? If true, I have a Noe that needs new vachetta big time. I didn't realize they did that.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

23adeline said:


> I saw DE Valisette Souple BB on the LV display window when I passed by LV on my way to Tiffany & Co two Sundays ago, reminds me of my Valisette BB.
> So today I’m using my colourful valisette bb
> Happy Monday morning!
> View attachment 5185381
> View attachment 5185383
> View attachment 5185382


This bag is absolutely gorgeous! I love the colors.


----------



## Yuki85

@_vee Funny pics


----------



## _vee

DrTootr said:


> Pastel vibes for me this week, with my Nike Dunks and TP26 Escale x
> 
> View attachment 5185515


Beautiful


----------



## _vee

Yuki85 said:


> @_vee Funny pics


?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Labour day Monday all! Here are my pics from dinner (Jack Astors) and movie last night. Shang Chi was a fun/action packed movie - I’d recommend it


----------



## DrTootr

_vee said:


> Beautiful


Thank you SO much @_vee


----------



## _vee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Labour day Monday all! Here are my pics from dinner (Jack Astors) and movie last night. Shang Chi was a fun/action packed movie - I’d recommend it
> View attachment 5185906
> View attachment 5185907


Gorgeous pochette and PS backpack  Food looks yummy! I love Jack Astors. Especially the nachos and chicken fingers


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Labour day Monday all! Here are my pics from dinner (Jack Astors) and movie last night. Shang Chi was a fun/action packed movie - I’d recommend it
> View attachment 5185906
> View attachment 5185907



What a lovely night you had V  —  everything here!  Adorable MP and PS, yummy food and great movie!   I can’t wait to see this movie (and support Simu!).


----------



## boyoverboard

Mid Century Gal said:


> Is it true that LV will replace the leather vachetta on your bag? If true, I have a Noe that needs new vachetta big time. I didn't realize they did that.


Yes, they sure will!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_vee said:


> Gorgeous pochette and PS backpack  Food looks yummy! I love Jack Astors. Especially the nachos and chicken fingers


TY! Lol you’re making me hungry now  


Iamminda said:


> What a lovely night you had V  —  everything here!  Adorable MP and PS, yummy food and great movie!   I can’t wait to see this movie (and support Simu!).


Thanks IM! It was amazing to watch and a real surprise. I can’t wait to hear how you like it


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Pastel vibes for me this week, with my Nike Dunks and TP26 Escale x
> 
> View attachment 5185515


This is such a happy ensemble!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Monogram Monday with my new Samsung watch.


----------



## Cherbear71

Sunshine mama said:


> Monogram Monday with my new Samsung watch.
> View attachment 5186059


I love the screen on your watch. Matches perfectly.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Labour day Monday all! Here are my pics from dinner (Jack Astors) and movie last night. Shang Chi was a fun/action packed movie - I’d recommend it
> View attachment 5185906
> View attachment 5185907


It seems like you had a fun packed evening with your cute bag and SLG!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Monogram Monday with my new Samsung watch.
> View attachment 5186059



So darn pretty  — I love pairing my watch face with my LVs too.  I like how this watch is more feminine/pretty than the AppleWatch.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So darn pretty  — I love pairing my watch face with my LVs too.  I like how this watch is more feminine/pretty than the AppleWatch.


Thank you IM! It's a huge upgrade from my Fitbit and I absolutely love it!


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> Monogram Monday with my new Samsung watch.
> View attachment 5186059


Your pictures are always so pretty


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> Your pictures are always so pretty


Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cherbear71 said:


> I love the screen on your watch. Matches perfectly.


Thank you!!


----------



## _vee

Took my pretty MWT Felicie out for the first time today to Rib Fest.  Rest assured she did not come into contact with any BBQ sauce.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Labour day Monday all! Here are my pics from dinner (Jack Astors) and movie last night. Shang Chi was a fun/action packed movie - I’d recommend it
> View attachment 5185906
> View attachment 5185907


We plan to watch the movie this week. We are Marvel fans.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Sunshine mama said:


> Monogram Monday with my new Samsung watch.
> View attachment 5186059


The watch face is too cool!!!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

boyoverboard said:


> Yes, they sure will!


Thanks. I just brought my Noe into LV today to replace all leather. I can't wait until it's done. It'll look brand new! Only 10-14 weeks to go lol

Bought some perfume while I was there, as well


----------



## Sunshine mama

Love_N_Lune said:


> The watch face is too cool!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## boyoverboard

Mid Century Gal said:


> Thanks. I just brought my Noe into LV today to replace all leather. I can't wait until it's done. It'll look brand new! Only 10-14 weeks to go lol
> 
> Bought some perfume while I was there, as well



This is the problem with me whenever I take something to LV for repair. I usually have a problem leaving without something else.


----------



## GJ*

i decided to be a little colorful today.  even if it only goes to the vet.


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer Mini


----------



## Sunshine mama

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5186439
> 
> i decided to be a little colorful today.  even if it only goes to the vet.


Wow this pink and red combo looks so pretty!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5186439
> 
> i decided to be a little colorful today.  even if it only goes to the vet.


Love it


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5186439
> 
> i decided to be a little colorful today.  even if it only goes to the vet.


Gorgeous bag! It’s the first time that I see it


----------



## Love_N_Lune

First time using my new Alma BB DE for school drop off…in style


----------



## natjyl

DrTootr said:


> Pastel vibes for me this week, with my Nike Dunks and TP26 Escale x
> 
> View attachment 5185515


omg this is a whole damn VIBE


----------



## Roe

View attachment 5185574

Oldie but goodie today. Forgot I had this pretty little thing.


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> City Steamer Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5186467


My favourite colour ❤️ Beautiful my dear!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Love_N_Lune said:


> First time using my new Alma BB DE for school drop off…in style
> View attachment 5186493


So cute!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Picked up the new Spell on You scent over the weekend. It’s very feminine and unique  Looking forward to trying it daily this week


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

With my Speedy b40, Medium Agenda, zippy wallet and eyeglass/sunglass holder. And of course, the perfume I just bought while taking my Noe in for repairs. I couldn't help myself!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Picked up the new Spell on You scent over the weekend. It’s very feminine and unique  Looking forward to trying it daily this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5186664


Your bag and charm are really cute!!!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Picked up the new Spell on You scent over the weekend. It’s very feminine and unique  Looking forward to trying it daily this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5186664



This pretty bag always makes me smile  — such a cheery and pretty color.


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Picked up the new Spell on You scent over the weekend. It’s very feminine and unique  Looking forward to trying it daily this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5186664


So cute


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you, lovely ladies     My cherry Alma and I wish you a wonderful mid week! @Sunshine mama @Iamminda @bbcerisette66

@musiclover ~ I forgot to respond to your kind post a while back so I’m including you in this list of our fab LV friends, ML  TY!


----------



## balen.girl

After school drop off..


----------



## GAN

Using my Montaigne bb in noir vernis to my work place and with added sweet twilly to brighten up the look.


----------



## Iamminda

GAN said:


> Using my Montaigne bb in noir vernis to my work place and with added sweet twilly to brighten up the look.



Very pretty .  I am so loving your sweet twilly (I didn’t know Sanrio make twillies — I need to find one ).


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you, lovely ladies     My cherry Alma and I wish you a wonderful mid week! @Sunshine mama @Iamminda @bbcerisette66
> 
> @musiclover ~ I forgot to respond to your kind post a while back so I’m including you in this list of our fab LV friends, ML  TY!


Thank you, My  , for including me!  I love being here with with such kind and supportive LV friends!  I’ve not been posting too much lately as I’m back at school preparing and teaching the Little Ones but I do enjoy reading everyone’s wonderful posts and seeing your fabulous photos!  Hope you’re doing well!


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing Damier Sac Plat xs
	

		
			
		

		
	





Together with Pochette Coussin that I’m using today


----------



## GAN

Iamminda said:


> Very pretty .  I am so loving your sweet twilly (I didn’t know Sanrio make twillies — I need to find one ).


thank you! the twilly really matches my cute laptop bag which has Hello Kitty.


----------



## GAN

23adeline said:


> Unboxing Damier Sac Plat xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5187469
> View attachment 5187470
> View attachment 5187471
> 
> Together with Pochette Coussin that I’m using today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5187472
> View attachment 5187473


oh my ! this is so pretty and I loved the color. !


----------



## 23adeline

GAN said:


> oh my ! this is so pretty and I loved the color. !


Yes, very beautiful turquoise colour, are you getting it?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Lunch break at work!


----------



## boyoverboard

23adeline said:


> Unboxing Damier Sac Plat xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5187469
> View attachment 5187470
> View attachment 5187471
> 
> Together with Pochette Coussin that I’m using today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5187472
> View attachment 5187473


Two gorgeous bags. I absolutely love the Sac Plat XS.


----------



## 23adeline

For size comparison Sac Plat Xs vs petite 
	

		
			
		

		
	





For colour comparison


----------



## DrTootr

natjyl said:


> omg this is a whole damn VIBE



Why thank you very much @natjyl


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a happy ensemble!


Thank you @Sunshine mama and loving your monogram monday too


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today's choice


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's choice
> View attachment 5187800


Simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

GAN said:


> Using my Montaigne bb in noir vernis to my work place and with added sweet twilly to brighten up the look.


I’m usual not a fan of this handbag, but boy did I do a double look at this handbag in vernis.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

23adeline said:


> Unboxing Damier Sac Plat xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5187469
> View attachment 5187470
> View attachment 5187471
> 
> Together with Pochette Coussin that I’m using today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5187472
> View attachment 5187473


These are gorgeous. I love the colors.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Simply gorgeous!!!


+1! @Sunshine mama You and @Iamminda accessorize with pearls in all the best ways - pure gorgeousness!!


----------



## GAN

23adeline said:


> Yes, very beautiful turquoise colour, are you getting it?


I wish but I cant as I need to save for my next purchase, Speedy 20.   
In either one version as I like the size a lot, will be perfect to add in. Will you be getting this ?


----------



## 23adeline

GAN said:


> I wish but I cant as I need to save for my next purchase, Speedy 20.
> In either one version as I like the size a lot, will be perfect to add in. Will you be getting this ?


I think I’ll get the blue empreinte leather , not getting another black speedy as I have speedy bb ink . I wish they have more colours. My CS just told me he can now place order for empreinte speedy 20, and the blue is more expensive than the black !


----------



## 23adeline

23adeline said:


> I think I’ll get the blue empreinte leather , not getting another black speedy as I have speedy bb ink . I wish they have more colours. My CS just told me he can now place order for empreinte speedy 20, and the blue is more expensive than the black !


My CS just checked and confirm all the blue colour items are more expensive than the black, I don’t get why


----------



## 23adeline

Damier Sac Plat XS first time at work today


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Packed with love!


----------



## fyn72

Finally took my new Graceful out that I bought about 3 weeks ago. Have the day off so I can go spend time with my baby grandson


----------



## 23adeline

My colourfull bags from Monday to Thursday this week


----------



## boyoverboard

23adeline said:


> My colourfull bags from Monday to Thursday this week
> View attachment 5188385


WOW. Stunning.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Another work lunch pic


----------



## Reamie

Out with this again today, my others aren’t getting a look in these days!


----------



## cajhingle

beautiful piece in a beautiful place


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

cajhingle said:


> beautiful piece in a beautiful place


What a shot!  ...I absolutely love your mini pochette and regret not buying her till this day


----------



## Aliluvlv

HeartMyMJs said:


> Packed with love!
> View attachment 5188293


 Love this!  I had fun identifying all the beautiful goodies inside.   


cajhingle said:


> beautiful piece in a beautiful place


 Wow what a gorgeous picture!


----------



## Loriad

cajhingle said:


> beautiful piece in a beautiful place


Wow! Amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

HeartMyMJs said:


> Packed with love!
> View attachment 5188293


So darn cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The Sac Plat Xs and the Sac Plat BB made me get out my bigger gold bag. I'm using my comfy LV strap with it.


----------



## CAcker01

My new Valisette Souple BB at work with me today with my Marc Jacob’s tote bag and my lunchbox!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sunshine mama said:


> So darn cute!


Thank you very much!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Aliluvlv said:


> Love this!  I had fun identifying all the beautiful goodies inside.
> Wow what a gorgeous picture!


Aww!  Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

CAcker01 said:


> My new Valisette Souple BB at work with me today with my Marc Jacob’s tote bag and my lunchbox!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188787


How do you like the Valisette BB?


----------



## oknicoleee

Hanging out in the Miami Design District with my Speedy B


----------



## CAcker01

Sunshine mama said:


> How do you like the Valisette BB?



i ADORE it so far. it's the perfect size for me (i am about 5'3 and 145 lbs) and it fits SO much. i've carried it twice so far and gotten SO MANY compliments. even my friends who are not in designer stuff have said how perfect the bag is. the canvas isn't hard-sided (hence the souple in the name) but it looks like a mini suitcase in person and i just adore that. if you have large hands and you like to loop your wrist through your top handle, that COULD be tough with this bag as the handle is pretty small. i have tiny wrists so i can do it but it takes a second. the cross-body strap is leather and hits me at a perfect spot but could potentially feel short for someone much taller. the only thing i don't like is that the little leather strap that holds the end of the adjustable strap in place does not move so if you lengthen the leather strap to the longest length, the end of the strap flaps around and can't be tucked into the strap holder as the strap holder is sewn onto the strap. the gold chain it comes with isn't too heavy and adds enough gold and flair that i carried to a nice dinner out last weekend.

this piece is still available online but it won't surprise me if it sells through as my SA told me these came in very limited quantities. my store got one black one and one vachetta one and my SA said she did not think they would be getting more. instagram is starting to take notice of the bag and i've seen it posted yesterday and today alot.

this 2021 version is different from the 2019 in all the best ways - the zipper was modified to be more like a purse and less like a trunk making it easier to get in and out of on the go. 

the bag is overall perfect! i'm going to be using this as my everyday bag for the foreseeable future!


----------



## Sunshine mama

CAcker01 said:


> i ADORE it so far. it's the perfect size for me (i am about 5'3 and 145 lbs) and it fits SO much. i've carried it twice so far and gotten SO MANY compliments. even my friends who are not in designer stuff have said how perfect the bag is. the canvas isn't hard-sided (hence the souple in the name) but it looks like a mini suitcase in person and i just adore that. if you have large hands and you like to loop your wrist through your top handle, that COULD be tough with this bag as the handle is pretty small. i have tiny wrists so i can do it but it takes a second. the cross-body strap is leather and hits me at a perfect spot but could potentially feel short for someone much taller. the only thing i don't like is that the little leather strap that holds the end of the adjustable strap in place does not move so if you lengthen the leather strap to the longest length, the end of the strap flaps around and can't be tucked into the strap holder as the strap holder is sewn onto the strap. the gold chain it comes with isn't too heavy and adds enough gold and flair that i carried to a nice dinner out last weekend.
> 
> this piece is still available online but it won't surprise me if it sells through as my SA told me these came in very limited quantities. my store got one black one and one vachetta one and my SA said she did not think they would be getting more. instagram is starting to take notice of the bag and i've seen it posted yesterday and today alot.
> 
> this 2021 version is different from the 2019 in all the best ways - the zipper was modified to be more like a purse and less like a trunk making it easier to get in and out of on the go.
> 
> the bag is overall perfect! i'm going to be using this as my everyday bag for the foreseeable future!


Thank you for the info! 
I was truly drooling while reading about this bag. Not kidding!!! I could just imagine how cute it looks on you!!!!!
Ohhh mannnnnn! I want it so badly.  Where is yours made?


----------



## CAcker01

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for the info!
> I was truly drooling while reading about this bag. Not kidding!!! I could just imagine how cute it looks on you!!!!!
> Ohhh mannnnnn! I want it so badly.  Where is yours made?



Yay! I love it so much! I hope you get it!

It’s made in France! I’m not sure if they are all made in France but someone else pointed out that her bag had a “made in France” on the leather outside corner. I didn’t even notice it on my bag at first but it’s there!

I thought that only certain leather items with the mew microchip had a “made in@ tag but this isn’t even a tag, it’s an imprint on the outside of the bag but I can’t imagine they would imprint this if it wasn’t actually made there. And it’s on the backside of the bag which I don’t totally understand because i feel like that may allow the inscription to wear off! here is a photo with flash and one without:


----------



## DrTr

CAcker01 said:


> Yay! I love it so much! I hope you get it!
> 
> It’s made in France! I’m not sure if they are all made in France but someone else pointed out that her bag had a “made in France” on the leather outside corner. I didn’t even notice it on my bag at first but it’s there!
> 
> I thought that only certain leather items with the mew microchip had a “made in@ tag but this isn’t even a tag, it’s an imprint on the outside of the bag but I can’t imagine they would imprint this if it wasn’t actually made there. And it’s on the backside of the bag which I don’t totally understand because i feel like that may allow the inscription to wear off! here is a photo with flash and one without:
> 
> View attachment 5189290
> View attachment 5189291


This is fairly common now - And if I am not mistaken if it is not truly made in France they cannot put it on a bag because the French regulate that very carefully, not just for LV but for all products made in France. Lovely bag!  Congrats.


----------



## Mapoon

CAcker01 said:


> Yay! I love it so much! I hope you get it!
> 
> It’s made in France! I’m not sure if they are all made in France but someone else pointed out that her bag had a “made in France” on the leather outside corner. I didn’t even notice it on my bag at first but it’s there!
> 
> I thought that only certain leather items with the mew microchip had a “made in@ tag but this isn’t even a tag, it’s an imprint on the outside of the bag but I can’t imagine they would imprint this if it wasn’t actually made there. And it’s on the backside of the bag which I don’t totally understand because i feel like that may allow the inscription to wear off! here is a photo with flash and one without:
> 
> View attachment 5189290
> View attachment 5189291


This corner embossment/imprint is similar to the oden bags....I like it though...This is so lovely!! How are you finding it? Space wise and ease of use? I miss having a "new" DE bag...though price tag is a tad steep


----------



## _vee

This qt came to work with me today on this cold morning.


----------



## 23adeline

White Capucines BB at work today , waiting for the arrival of another Capucines BB sister


----------



## CAcker01

DrTr said:


> This is fairly common now - And if I am not mistaken if it is not truly made in France they cannot put it on a bag because the French regulate that very carefully, not just for LV but for all products made in France. Lovely bag!  Congrats.



thank you!! I love her!!!



Mapoon said:


> This corner embossment/imprint is similar to the oden bags....I like it though...This is so lovely!! How are you finding it? Space wise and ease of use? I miss having a "new" DE bag...though price tag is a tad steep



I wrote some of this above so sorry to any of you that already read it but I ADORE it so far. it's the perfect size for me (i am about 5'3 and 145 lbs) and it fits SO much. i've carried it twice so far and gotten SO MANY compliments. even my friends who are not in designer stuff have said how perfect the bag is. the canvas isn't hard-sided (hence the souple in the name) but it looks like a mini suitcase in person and i just adore that. if you have large hands and you like to loop your wrist through your top handle, that COULD be tough with this bag as the handle is pretty small. i have tiny wrists so i can do it but it takes a second. the cross-body strap is leather and hits me at a perfect spot but could potentially feel short for someone much taller. the only thing i don't like is that the little leather strap that holds the end of the adjustable strap in place does not move so if you lengthen the leather strap to the longest length, the end of the strap flaps around and can't be tucked into the strap holder as the strap holder is sewn onto the strap. the gold chain it comes with isn't too heavy and adds enough gold and flair that i carried to a nice dinner out last weekend.
this 2021 version is different from the 2019 in all the best ways - the zipper was modified to be more like a purse and less like a trunk making it easier to get in and out of on the go. 

the bag is overall perfect! i'm going to be using this as my everyday bag for the foreseeable future!


----------



## CAcker01

23adeline said:


> White Capucines BB at work today , waiting for the arrival of another Capucines BB sister
> View attachment 5189537



she is so beautiful and I love that scarf tied on her handle


----------



## Iamminda

Waiting for my first Drive-In movie to start .  Shang-Chi was quite fun and exciting — thanks for the recommendation @MyBelongs to Louis .


----------



## balen.girl

I am craving for something in DA. Went to LV and no stock for almost all of DA pieces. Need something sweet to heal my disappointment, so I stop by at Krispy Kreme. And yes, it works.. They bring my smile back.


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing my long waited Capucines BB, she is so cool.


----------



## Mapoon

balen.girl said:


> I am craving for something in DA. Went to LV and no stock for almost all of DA pieces. Need something sweet to heal my disappointment, so I stop by at Krispy Kreme. And yes, it works.. They bring my smile back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189610


Wow!! You really caught them all!!!


----------



## Mapoon

After work (love Fridays as all the “fun things” happen when you need to leave early) I had to rush out to pick up my new car with my nano speedy and the new car..what can I say? She is so gorgeous and sexy!


----------



## balen.girl

Mapoon said:


> Wow!! You really caught them all!!!


Haha yes dear.. gotta catch em all..


----------



## balen.girl

Mapoon said:


> After work (love Fridays as all the “fun things” happen when you need to leave early) I had to rush out to pick up my new car with my nano speedy and the new car..what can I say? She is so gorgeous and sexy!


Yeay..! Congratulations.. Happy for you..


----------



## Love_N_Lune

balen.girl said:


> I am craving for something in DA. Went to LV and no stock for almost all of DA pieces. Need something sweet to heal my disappointment, so I stop by at Krispy Kreme. And yes, it works.. They bring my smile back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189610


I’ve never seen this box set. So cool!


----------



## balen.girl

Love_N_Lune said:


> I’ve never seen this box set. So cool!


Yes. It’s a surprise to me as well. Since my daughter love Pokemon, so I just grab them. But as expected, all very sweet. No wonder the kids love it. I am hoping no sugar rush tonight. I need my sleep.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Iamminda said:


> Shang-Chi was quite fun and exciting — thanks for the recommendation @MyBelongs to Louis .


Shang Chi was a fun experience - Marvel movie mixed with Crouching Tiger, Mulan, and humor.

I don’t have a pic but I did pack my speedy 25b with gummies for the kiddo, snickers for the hubby, and wine for me


----------



## mariliz11

Pochette Métis & trunks bandeau


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

The NF of the day


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Waiting for my first Drive-In movie to start .  Shang-Chi was quite fun and exciting — thanks for the recommendation @MyBelongs to Louis .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189591


How fun!  Drive ins are great, and that trio pouch is perfect for your journey!


----------



## neome

My monogram empriente trocadero and monogram mm agenda at work


----------



## missconvy

I’m off to the doctor and then to find a PSL


----------



## Iamminda

Glad to hear your family enjoyed the movie too .  What a great idea to pack your favorite snacks and drinks — I need to do that next time.



Love_N_Lune said:


> Shang Chi was a fun experience - Marvel movie mixed with Crouching Tiger, Mulan, and humor.
> 
> I don’t have a pic but I did pack my speedy 25b with gummies for the kiddo, snickers for the hubby, and wine for me





Thanks T . It was the first movie we have seen outside the home in a couple of years. And frankly, I think I prefer going to drive-ins going forward .



DrTr said:


> How fun!  Drive ins are great, and that trio pouch is perfect for your journey!


----------



## boyoverboard

Bosphore Messenger with DE Evasion charm with me on a day trip to a beautiful Scottish island. That additional adornment you see there at the bottom right is the height of sophistication in bag charms... the orange bone-shaped poop bag dispenser.


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> After school drop off..
> View attachment 5187253


Your bag and your drink!!!


----------



## DrTr

boyoverboard said:


> Bosphore Messenger with DE Evasion charm with me on a day trip to a beautiful Scottish island. That additional adornment you see there at the bottom right is the height of sophistication in bag charms... the orange bone-shaped poop bag dispenser.
> 
> View attachment 5190046


What a gorgeous photograph!! The place, your bag and charm, and of course the ever present iconic bone bag dispenser when we love dogs!  Thanks for sharing such a beautiful place today. Vicarious travel and bag love!


----------



## DrTr

Nothing quite so fabulous for landscape background as boyoverboard, but love this gorgeous mini cutie and snapped a pic otw home (at a red light of course) from a much needed and enjoyed mani pedi. This is one bright colorful bag!

PS saw a woman going into the salon carrying a PSM reverse - it’s a great looking bag too!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Waiting for my first Drive-In movie to start . Shang-Chi was quite fun and exciting — thanks for the recommendation @MyBelongs to Louis .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189591


Yay! I’m glad you got to see it, IM. And that you enjoyed the action packed adventure. The bus scene was the best/funniest IMO. Happy that you and your Trio had this fun outing together! 


DrTr said:


> Nothing quite so fabulous for landscape background as boyoverboard, but love this gorgeous mini cutie and snapped a pic otw home (at a red light of course) from a much needed and enjoyed mani pedi. This is one bright colorful bag!
> 
> PS saw a woman going into the salon carrying a PSM reverse - it’s a great looking bag too!
> 
> View attachment 5190062


 Beautiful nails and colourful Speedy, DT!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage 1998 Speedy 25 visiting my mom with me


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> Vintage 1998 Speedy 25 visiting my mom with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190083


Such a classic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> Nothing quite so fabulous for landscape background as boyoverboard, but love this gorgeous mini cutie and snapped a pic otw home (at a red light of course) from a much needed and enjoyed mani pedi. This is one bright colorful bag!
> 
> PS saw a woman going into the salon carrying a PSM reverse - it’s a great looking bag too!
> 
> View attachment 5190062


Lovely hand/nails and the bag is so cute!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

boyoverboard said:


> Bosphore Messenger with DE Evasion charm with me on a day trip to a beautiful Scottish island. That additional adornment you see there at the bottom right is the height of sophistication in bag charms... the orange bone-shaped poop bag dispenser.
> 
> View attachment 5190046


Love everything about this bag and the photo, including your poop charm!(loved saying that)


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much V .  We plan to see the movie again when it becomes available for streaming .



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yay! I’m glad you got to see it, IM. And that you enjoyed the action packed adventure. The bus scene was the best/funniest IMO. Happy that you and your Trio had this fun outing together!
> 
> Beautiful nails and colourful Speedy, DT!




Your new keepall XS is gorgeous T .  I love this print so much — first seeing 23adeline’s and now yours .   I have to say your nails are beautiful too.



DrTr said:


> Nothing quite so fabulous for landscape background as boyoverboard, but love this gorgeous mini cutie and snapped a pic otw home (at a red light of course) from a much needed and enjoyed mani pedi. This is one bright colorful bag!
> 
> PS saw a woman going into the salon carrying a PSM reverse - it’s a great looking bag too!
> 
> View attachment 5190062


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful nails and colourful Speedy, DT!





Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely hand/nails and the bag is so cute!!





Iamminda said:


> Your new keepall XS is gorgeous T . I love this print so much — first seeing 23adeline’s and now yours .   I have to say your nails are beautiful too.


Thanks so much to all three of you lovely women!  I love everyone’s eye candy, and it’s so much fun to share our goodies. You all post the best things.  And all credit for my nails to the lovely young woman that did them - what a treat. The pandemic shut down so many things, and nail salons in particular.  It may seem frivolous, but pedicures in particular were missed, and so many couldn’t work. So glad there is a safe way back. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## _vee

DrTr said:


> Nothing quite so fabulous for landscape background as boyoverboard, but love this gorgeous mini cutie and snapped a pic otw home (at a red light of course) from a much needed and enjoyed mani pedi. This is one bright colorful bag!
> 
> PS saw a woman going into the salon carrying a PSM reverse - it’s a great looking bag too!
> 
> View attachment 5190062


So gorgeous and love the nails!!


----------



## DrTr

_vee said:


> So gorgeous and love the nails!!


Thanks so much _vee!  Color makes me happy


----------



## lvr4shoes

NeLVoe said:


> Brand new lovely Pochette Accessoires NM posing for the camera in front of my bag shelf where the rest of the Louis Vuitton family resides.
> View attachment 5174334
> View attachment 5174335
> View attachment 5174336


Beautiful!


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> Your bag and your drink!!!


Thank you sunshine.. I haven’t rotate my bag since I got it. Enjoying my Boulogne so much.


----------



## Aliluvlv

balen.girl said:


> Thank you sunshine.. I haven’t rotate my bag since I got it. Enjoying my Boulogne so much.


Ok you're making me think it's high time I use mine now.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thanks T . It was the first movie we have seen outside the home in a couple of years. And frankly, I think I prefer going to drive-ins going forward .


 I agree that drive in movies should make a huge comeback! I would love to go to the movies then and would feel much safer. So glad you had a great time. You and My have me convinced I need to see this.  I'm a huge marvel fan and had no idea about this movie. 


boyoverboard said:


> Bosphore Messenger with DE Evasion charm with me on a day trip to a beautiful Scottish island. That additional adornment you see there at the bottom right is the height of sophistication in bag charms... the orange bone-shaped poop bag dispenser.
> 
> View attachment 5190046


 Love this so much!  More beautiful LV in Scotland pics please!    


DrTr said:


> Nothing quite so fabulous for landscape background as boyoverboard, but love this gorgeous mini cutie and snapped a pic otw home (at a red light of course) from a much needed and enjoyed mani pedi. This is one bright colorful bag!


 This bag is so cool looking and your nails are gorgeous!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Taking Alma on her first outing that is not the super market or my kid’s karate class. Hanging out with my gal pal - a fellow LV-lover


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> I agree that drive in movies should make a huge comeback! I would love to go to the movies then and would feel much safer. So glad you had a great time. You and My have me convinced I need to see this.  I'm a huge marvel fan and had no idea about this movie.



Thanks A .  I didn’t think we would go out to a movie during the pandemic either until we saw this one was playing at a drive in.  I hope you get to see it soon — perhaps out or when it streams in about 45 days.  Also hope you get to use your beautiful new bag soon .


----------



## balen.girl

Aliluvlv said:


> Ok you're making me think it's high time I use mine now.


Yeay.. I hope you like it as much as I do..


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> I am craving for something in DA. Went to LV and no stock for almost all of DA pieces. Need something sweet to heal my disappointment, so I stop by at Krispy Kreme. And yes, it works.. They bring my smile back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189610


Wow @balen.girl your making me drool! They look amazing!


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> Nothing quite so fabulous for landscape background as boyoverboard, but love this gorgeous mini cutie and snapped a pic otw home (at a red light of course) from a much needed and enjoyed mani pedi. This is one bright colorful bag!
> 
> PS saw a woman going into the salon carrying a PSM reverse - it’s a great looking bag too!
> 
> View attachment 5190062


Such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## fyn72

After running a couple of errands grabbed a coffee, beautiful warm spring day to take a da bag out


----------



## 23adeline

Yellow keepall xs


----------



## boyoverboard

DrTr said:


> What a gorgeous photograph!! The place, your bag and charm, and of course the ever present iconic bone bag dispenser when we love dogs!  Thanks for sharing such a beautiful place today. Vicarious travel and bag love!



thank you, DrTr! We had a lovely day out. It was my little dog’s first time on a bus and on a ferry, so I think he wondered what the heck was going on, but he had a great time once we got there!


----------



## boyoverboard

Sunshine mama said:


> Love everything about this bag and the photo, including your poop charm!(loved saying that)



Soon everyone will be rocking this charm on their bags!


----------



## DrTr

boyoverboard said:


> Soon everyone will be rocking this charm on their bags!


Yes!!  You are a trend setter. I have 3 blue ones at the ready!


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Wow @balen.girl your making me drool! They look amazing!


Thank you Bumbles..


----------



## balen.girl

fyn72 said:


> After running a couple of errands grabbed a coffee, beautiful warm spring day to take a da bag out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190634
> View attachment 5190635


Oooh I want Azur bag too. Gorgeous bag.


----------



## boyoverboard

DrTr said:


> Yes!!  You are a trend setter. I have 3 blue ones at the ready!


It really is so effortlessly stylish!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Think I'll try a Milla double pouch today for some quick errands. Happy weekend!


----------



## _vee

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5190712
> 
> Think I'll try a Milla double pouch today for some quick errands. Happy weekend!


This is so pretty


----------



## Aliluvlv

_vee said:


> This is so pretty


Thank you vee! Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5190712
> 
> Think I'll try a Milla double pouch today for some quick errands. Happy weekend!


Wow your Milla looks so pretty, and it looks perfect with the key pouch!


----------



## bfly

Quick errands with this pouch. Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## castortroy666

Just packed this beauty full of clothes, getting ready for a business trip on monday.


----------



## _vee

bfly said:


> Quick errands with this pouch. Happy weekend everyone.
> 
> View attachment 5190820


Love the pink


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

23adeline said:


> Yellow keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190649


I love this bag. I think it's so retro looking. And you can't not like the yellow.


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> After running a couple of errands grabbed a coffee, beautiful warm spring day to take a da bag out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190634
> View attachment 5190635


Damier azur is my favourite LV canvas ❤️


----------



## _vee

Saturday afternoon Starbucks run with my MWT Felicie pouch. 




Wanted to show how pretty the red interior is.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow your Milla looks so pretty, and it looks perfect with the key pouch!


Thank you Sunshine mama!


----------



## BrendaLV

Neverfull PM at the salon for son’s haircut!  (My first post! Newbie to LV.  Have purchased Neverfull MM, Speedy 30, and Turenne MM.  Having fun wearing them!)


----------



## Aliluvlv

BrendaLV said:


> Neverfull PM at the salon for son’s haircut!  (My first post! Newbie to LV.  Have purchased Neverfull MM, Speedy 30, and Turenne MM.  Having fun wearing them!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191106


Such a beautiful bag and welcome!  I would love to get my hands on a DA NF PM.


----------



## Loving*Louis

balen.girl said:


> I am craving for something in DA. Went to LV and no stock for almost all of DA pieces. Need something sweet to heal my disappointment, so I stop by at Krispy Kreme. And yes, it works.. They bring my smile back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189610


oh, those are cute!!


----------



## fyn72

Off to a car show and my battery died  waiting for someone to bring a new battery. Thank goodness I got a coffee!


----------



## balen.girl

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5190712
> 
> Think I'll try a Milla double pouch today for some quick errands. Happy weekend!


Ooohh DA… I am so craving for DA pieces. Gorgeous collection. Enjoy your weekend A..!


----------



## balen.girl

Loving*Louis said:


> oh, those are cute!!


Thank you Loving Louis.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5190712
> 
> Think I'll try a Milla double pouch today for some quick errands. Happy weekend!



Love this pretty summery duo


----------



## Aliluvlv

balen.girl said:


> Ooohh DA… I am so craving for DA pieces. Gorgeous collection. Enjoy your weekend A..!


 Thank you balen.girl! I wanted to use DA a bit more at the end of summer before moving into my Boulonge bag.  Have a great weekend! 


Iamminda said:


> Love this pretty summery duo


 Thank you M! I finally took your advice and started using my new DA cles pochette.


----------



## Iamminda

My newest — love it .  Happy Weekend


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> My newest — love it .  Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191451


Your new Scarlet PM is everything.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> My newest — love it .  Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191451


O
M
G

 

Truly awesome M! So glad to see you using your gorgeous Ms. Scarlet! And that twilly is fantastic!  I really need to learn how to do that.


----------



## bfly

_vee said:


> Love the pink



Thank you.


----------



## bfly

Iamminda said:


> My newest — love it .  Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191451



Beautiful red.


----------



## bfly

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5190712
> 
> Think I'll try a Milla double pouch today for some quick errands. Happy weekend!



I love the Milla. Wish LV brings it back.


----------



## bfly

BrendaLV said:


> Neverfull PM at the salon for son’s haircut!  (My first post! Newbie to LV.  Have purchased Neverfull MM, Speedy 30, and Turenne MM.  Having fun wearing them!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191106



Hi welcome to LV world. I am sorry but I’ve never seen NF with the handle like that. Where did you get yours? Just curious.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .  This might become a favorite so you might see more pictures of it soon .   _vee — seeing your scarlet Felicie definitely solidified my interest in this color.



_vee said:


> Your new Scarlet PM is everything.





Aliluvlv said:


> O
> M
> G
> 
> 
> 
> Truly awesome M! So glad to see you using your gorgeous Ms. Scarlet! And that twilly is fantastic!  I really need to learn how to do that.





bfly said:


> Beautiful red.


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Sunday!
The whole Capucines family came out to greet the new member





Now I realised that I have 7 Capucines, maybe I will have a Capucines week starting from tomorrow  

This is how I store my Capucines PM in dust bag, with full sponge support that my CA gave me  .


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> Happy Sunday!
> The whole Capucines family came out to greet the new member
> View attachment 5191632
> View attachment 5191634
> View attachment 5191635
> View attachment 5191643
> 
> Now I realised that I have 7 Capucines, maybe I will have a Capucines week starting from tomorrow
> 
> This is how I store my Capucines PM in dust bag, with full sponge support that my CA gave me  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191641
> View attachment 5191642


What a beautiful family portrait!!!  which one is your favorite?!


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> Saturday afternoon Starbucks run with my MWT Felicie pouch.
> 
> View attachment 5191082
> 
> 
> Wanted to show how pretty the red interior is.
> 
> View attachment 5191083


That Nice stamp is so nice!
There I said it.
No really,  it's really really cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Happy Sunday!
> The whole Capucines family came out to greet the new member
> View attachment 5191632
> View attachment 5191634
> View attachment 5191635
> View attachment 5191643
> 
> Now I realised that I have 7 Capucines, maybe I will have a Capucines week starting from tomorrow
> 
> This is how I store my Capucines PM in dust bag, with full sponge support that my CA gave me  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191641
> View attachment 5191642


I see that you only have the pretty ones!
They're all gorgeous


----------



## Sunshine mama

BrendaLV said:


> Neverfull PM at the salon for son’s haircut!  (My first post! Newbie to LV.  Have purchased Neverfull MM, Speedy 30, and Turenne MM.  Having fun wearing them!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191106


This PM Neverfull is so darn cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> My newest — love it .  Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191451


Oh Iamminda!!!! 
Your bag and your watch together are pure inspo!!!


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> My newest — love it .  Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191451


Wowza! Red hot you are!  Love your bag, bandeau and matching watch face, what a great idea


----------



## DrTr

BrendaLV said:


> Neverfull PM at the salon for son’s haircut!  (My first post! Newbie to LV.  Have purchased Neverfull MM, Speedy 30, and Turenne MM.  Having fun wearing them!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191106


Welcome! Lovely NF PM - sounds like you are in a good start With your collection. And a first haircut - hope it went well.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

fyn72 said:


> After running a couple of errands grabbed a coffee, beautiful warm spring day to take a da bag out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190634
> View attachment 5190635


What a beauty!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Iamminda said:


> My newest — love it .  Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191451


O M G! What an amazing color! Looks stunning!!


----------



## M_Butterfly

23adeline said:


> Happy Sunday!
> The whole Capucines family came out to greet the new member
> View attachment 5191632
> View attachment 5191634
> View attachment 5191635
> View attachment 5191643
> 
> Now I realised that I have 7 Capucines, maybe I will have a Capucines week starting from tomorrow
> 
> This is how I store my Capucines PM in dust bag, with full sponge support that my CA gave me  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191641
> View attachment 5191642


Speechless


----------



## bbcerisette66

Iamminda said:


> My newest — love it .  Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191451


Your PM is gorgeous !!! ❤️


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5190712
> 
> Think I'll try a Milla double pouch today for some quick errands. Happy weekend!


Gorgeous! I’ve never seen this style of Milla before and it’s just perfect with those travel stickers  TFS these @Aliluvlv


bfly said:


> Quick errands with this pouch. Happy weekend everyone.
> 
> View attachment 5190820


What a cute pink duo @bfly ! Fingers crossed that you can add a Xmas Azur to the mix  soon  


Iamminda said:


> My newest — love it .  Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191451


Love love love
I agree with everyone else - this scarlet PM is absolutely amazing!! And your matching Apple Watch is the cherry on top Cheers IM!


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Happy Sunday!
> The whole Capucines family came out to greet the new member
> View attachment 5191632
> View attachment 5191634
> View attachment 5191635
> View attachment 5191643
> 
> Now I realised that I have 7 Capucines, maybe I will have a Capucines week starting from tomorrow
> 
> This is how I store my Capucines PM in dust bag, with full sponge support that my CA gave me  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191641
> View attachment 5191642


Woooow! Really spectacular collection.  Love the variety.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much everyone .  I feel very lucky to have found this red beauty — as well as people that I can share my purse pictures with (and unusual watch faces too ). 




Sunshine mama said:


> Oh Iamminda!!!!
> Your bag and your watch together are pure inspo!!!





bbcerisette66 said:


> Your PM is gorgeous !!! ❤





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I agree with everyone else - this scarlet PM is absolutely amazing!! And your matching Apple Watch is the cherry on top Cheers IM!





DrTr said:


> Wowza! Red hot you are!  Love your bag, bandeau and matching watch face, what a great idea





MarryMeLV_Now said:


> O M G! What an amazing color! Looks stunning!!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

helped a coworker transport a sportbike while sporting my speedy. Coindentally, I matched bike colors.


----------



## cajhingle

surprisingly, my carefree bag throughout my vcay


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ladies .  This might become a favorite so you might see more pictures of it soon .   _vee — seeing your scarlet Felicie definitely solidified my interest in this color.


Glad it did!


----------



## _vee

23adeline said:


> Happy Sunday!
> The whole Capucines family came out to greet the new member
> View attachment 5191632
> View attachment 5191634
> View attachment 5191635
> View attachment 5191643
> 
> Now I realised that I have 7 Capucines, maybe I will have a Capucines week starting from tomorrow
> 
> This is how I store my Capucines PM in dust bag, with full sponge support that my CA gave me  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191641
> View attachment 5191642


Beautiful capuccines collection


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> That Nice stamp is so nice!
> There I said it.
> No really,  it's really really cute!


LOL, good one @Sunshine mama  thank you


----------



## 23adeline

_vee said:


> Beautiful capuccines collection


Thanks @_vee 


LVtingting said:


> What a beautiful family portrait!!!  which one is your favorite?!


Thanks @LVtingting 
My favourite at the moment is Since 1854 Capucines Mini 



Sunshine mama said:


> I see that you only have the pretty ones!
> They're all gorgeous


Thanks @Sunshine mama 
When Capucines was newly launched , I bought the Magnolia colour, MM size. At that time , all the Capucines were with either GHW or SHW in different leather colour only. After few years, LV started to have variations of Capucines, so I only want Capucines with something on it that attracts me 



M_Butterfly said:


> Speechless





Aliluvlv said:


> Woooow! Really spectacular collection.  Love the variety.


Thanks @Aliluvlv


----------



## 23adeline

Monday - Capucines Mini metallic silver with beads decoction at O rings


----------



## l.ch.

Sunshine mama said:


> The Sac Plat Xs and the Sac Plat BB made me get out my bigger gold bag. I'm using my comfy LV strap with it.
> View attachment 5188552


Really beautiful!


----------



## vsmr

Waited 3 months for this baby to appear in stock. Was able to purchase exactly on my birthday! It was meant to be ❤


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing….. 
mooncake from Tiffany & co


----------



## missconvy

23adeline said:


> Unboxing…..
> mooncake from Tiffany & co
> View attachment 5192596
> View attachment 5192597


Omg this matches your bag perfectly. I’m glad you are doing a cappuccines week!


----------



## Jumper

I tried them out at the store and finally chose one.



V Totes BB

vs


Coussin PM

Make a guess? If you have read the Sep haul thread already then skip my question.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Speedy 35


----------



## 23adeline

Random group photo before I keep them back to their dust bags


----------



## Work_For_Purse

castortroy666 said:


> Just packed this beauty full of clothes, getting ready for a business trip on monday.
> 
> View attachment 5190847



I love traveling with my Horizon have a nice trip


----------



## TinyB

23adeline said:


> Random group photo before I keep them back to their dust bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192784


How is the noe purse holding up for you? Such a stunning bag


----------



## castortroy666

Work_For_Purse said:


> I love traveling with my Horizon have a nice trip


Thank you, we just arrived today


----------



## bejewelDsweetheart

My vintage Alma, still one of my main loves ♥️


----------



## Aliluvlv

Ms Boulogne is finally prepping to make her debut tomorrow.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5193233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms Boulogne is finally prepping to make her debut tomorrow.



Wishing you a great debut tomorrow  — enjoy this cutie!


----------



## topglamchic

Venessa84 said:


> Haven’t posted here in a while and lots of in action shots
> 
> View attachment 5179990
> View attachment 5179991
> View attachment 5179992
> View attachment 5179993
> View attachment 5179994
> View attachment 5179995


Yea!!!  Nice to see you back on the forum!


----------



## MmeM124

balen.girl said:


> I am craving for something in DA. Went to LV and no stock for almost all of DA pieces. Need something sweet to heal my disappointment, so I stop by at Krispy Kreme. And yes, it works.. They bring my smile back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189610


Ok my children would lose their minds of Pokémon donuts. I didn’t know this was a thing! Where do you live?


----------



## 23adeline

TinyB said:


> How is the noe purse holding up for you? Such a stunning bag


It’s a very small bag, but still could fit in 3-4 card holders, hand sanitizer, car key , lipstick. I used it occasionally for a quick errand


----------



## 23adeline

Tuesday -Capucines PM Cloudy 
I love its toning colours , it is my one and only PM size . Now I find it too big and heavy but I’ll still keep it in my collection


----------



## GJ*

since I have unfortunately worked too much and my right arm no longer works, I try to make myself nice at home


----------



## mariliz11

Métis out for coffee again


----------



## gwendo25

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5193233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms Boulogne is finally prepping to make her debut tomorrow.


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Mapoon

About to drive (hubby did ) our new car…hence a new pouch for our new car keys


----------



## heelsmodels

Very practical


----------



## gwendo25

Contemplating wearing this Felicie today, for a pop of colour…..


----------



## Sunshine mama

l.ch. said:


> Really beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> Tuesday -Capucines PM Cloudy
> I love its toning colours , it is my one and only PM size . Now I find it too big and heavy but I’ll still keep it in my collection
> View attachment 5193330
> View attachment 5193331
> View attachment 5193332


That ombré color is fantastic  
Since you have so much to choose from in your collection… which Capucines is the perfect size?!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Wishing you a great debut tomorrow  — enjoy this cutie!


 Thank you M! I can’t believe how much fits inside (I added a few snack bars too). 


gwendo25 said:


> Beautiful bag!


 Thank you! Looking forward to using her a lot.


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Tuesday -Capucines PM Cloudy
> I love its toning colours , it is my one and only PM size . Now I find it too big and heavy but I’ll still keep it in my collection
> View attachment 5193330
> View attachment 5193331
> View attachment 5193332


Beautiful! Love the ombré blue. The bandeau looks great with it too (twinning with the bandeau).


----------



## Aliluvlv

gwendo25 said:


> Contemplating wearing this Felicie today, for a pop of colour…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5193566


Gorgeous! I can’t tell you how many times I almost purchased this one but was afraid it would just be too small for my needs. Love the black epi with hot pink accents and silver hardware.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5193233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms Boulogne is finally prepping to make her debut tomorrow.


   What a cutie, A! She looks perfect to carry you into fall


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Tuesday everyone


----------



## l.ch.

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone
> View attachment 5193639


I’m so craving for a coffee now… and I always craved for this cutie, but always found it is too expensive for what it is (and my wallet). Still thinking about it though…


----------



## 23adeline

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful! Love the ombré blue. The bandeau looks great with it too (twinning with the bandeau).


Thanks 
The bandeau is there since day 1, my previous CA matched it and tied it for me at the boutique 



LVtingting said:


> That ombré color is fantastic
> Since you have so much to choose from in your collection… which Capucines is the perfect size?!


Thanks 
I find the BB is perfect for work and Mini is perfect for shopping, gathering with friends  or special occasions


----------



## gwendo25

Aliluvlv said:


> Gorgeous! I can’t tell you how many times I almost purchased this one but was afraid it would just be too small for my needs. Love the black epi with hot pink accents and silver hardware.


It is very small and firm with the EPI leather, so not much room at all. It is cute though!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

l.ch. said:


> I always craved for this cutie, but always found it is too expensive for what it is (and my wallet). Still thinking about it though…


It’s one of my fave LVs ever. If it makes it any easier, you can think of it like a mini bag  (which is is lol). I love wearing it as an armband on my morning walks and wristband going out with friends. It’s such a cutie!

Found more enabling pics for you: it makes a great bag charm too. You get 2-in-1 value


----------



## _vee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone
> View attachment 5193639


So cute


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5193233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms Boulogne is finally prepping to make her debut tomorrow.


Ali, I love all your items!  I love your DA mini-pochette!  I have the monogram with the cruise ship from the same year, I believe. I really like your agenda PM with those cute “labels.”  I have one, too, but it’s the regular monogram. It’s such a handy SLG. I’m looking forward to seeing the new agenda refills.


----------



## 23adeline

Wednesday- Capucines BB emerald abalone, she is so elegant &  I named her the queen. I love the abalone shell details and also this emerald colour


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> Wednesday- Capucines BB emerald abalone, she is so elegant &  I named her the queen. I love the abalone shell details and also this emerald colour
> View attachment 5194382
> 
> View attachment 5194392
> View attachment 5194383
> View attachment 5194384


Queen it is!! Emerald is definitely royalty!!! Looks perfect on you


----------



## l.ch.

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> It’s one of my fave LVs ever. If it makes it any easier, you can think of it like a mini bag  (which is is lol). I love wearing it as an armband on my morning walks and wristband going out with friends. It’s such a cutie!
> 
> Found more enabling pics for you: it makes a great bag charm too. You get 2-in-1 value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5193977
> View attachment 5193978


Thanks! Gorgeous pictures! Now I’m also drooling over your twist!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_vee said:


> So cute


Thank you! Happy Wednesday


----------



## smallfry

Aliluvlv said:


> Gorgeous! I can’t tell you how many times I almost purchased this one but was afraid it would just be too small for my needs. Love the black epi with hot pink accents and silver hardware.



@Aliluvlv, are you able to please PM me with your SA's contact info?  There's a bag I'd like to order from the LV in Edina and can't get through on the main LV phone number.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This charm today.


----------



## jane

Pain au chocolat et du cafe avec l'Odeon MM


----------



## DrTootr

My 'Game On' Hearts with a yummy Apple Tart


----------



## NoahVasq

Whatcha packin’


----------



## Sunshine mama

NoahVasq said:


> Whatcha packin’
> 
> View attachment 5195012


These are such cool bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jane said:


> Pain au chocolat et du cafe avec l'Odeon MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194938


Your Odeon, your chocolate pastry,  and your coffee all look delish!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone
> View attachment 5193639


Here’s my cutie!


----------



## Bumbles

DrTootr said:


> My 'Game On' Hearts with a yummy Apple Tart
> 
> View attachment 5194967


I love the game on Kirigami! Wish I was able to get it too!


----------



## Mapoon

DrTootr said:


> My 'Game On' Hearts with a yummy Apple Tart
> 
> View attachment 5194967


Love them all Donna!! You need a small version of the Queen from Alice in Wonderland to partake on the yummies!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> Here’s my cutie!


Thanks Bumbles! I hope you’re enjoying the spring weather and can’t wait to see what you pick as your next LV


----------



## fyn72

Beautiful day to stop by the lake and grab a coffee. Carrying totally pm today


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks Bumbles! I hope you’re enjoying the spring weather and can’t wait to see what you pick as your next LV


Thanks MB! We’ve been in lock for a few months now so not sure how much longer it will go in for. Maybe another month or two. Can’t wait to go out again and enjoy the beautiful weather. Your palm springs bag charm would make a great exercise companion!


----------



## 23adeline

Thursday- Capucines BB white with chain and pendants.
Today is a public holiday here, I just show the pic here


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What a cutie, A! She looks perfect to carry you into fall


 Thank you My! So far she's the easiest bag to use I've ever had! 


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone
> View attachment 5193639


 That is too adorable!   


musiclover said:


> Ali, I love all your items!  I love your DA mini-pochette!  I have the monogram with the cruise ship from the same year, I believe. I really like your agenda PM with those cute “labels.”  I have one, too, but it’s the regular monogram. It’s such a handy SLG. I’m looking forward to seeing the new agenda refills.


 Thank you so much musiclover! I have the cruise ship design too in a ZCP (I think that one was released a year or two after the car) but out of all my illustrated items the ship design has had no chipping. I'm also curious about the next agenda refills.  They're fun to look forward to each year.


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you My! So far she's the easiest bag to use I've ever had!
> That is too adorable!
> Thank you so much musiclover! I have the cruise ship design too in a ZCP (I think that one was released a year or two after the car) but out of all my illustrated items the ship design has had no chipping. I'm also curious about the next agenda refills.  They're fun to look forward to each year.


That’s good news to hear you have no chipping!  I haven’t carried my m-p very much but maybe now I’ll be a little braver.

I have the MM and PM monogram agendas. I am thinking about getting the refill for the MM this year.  I’m using my PM to hold note paper.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Sunshine mama said:


> This charm today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194870


Love the bag!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Thursday everyone!
Packing for the first weekend trip with my LVs after lockdown. Yes, I classify travel like that (with or without LV) #lvloverforlife


----------



## Aliluvlv

musiclover said:


> That’s good news to hear you have no chipping!  I haven’t carried my m-p very much but maybe now I’ll be a little braver.
> 
> I have the MM and PM monogram agendas. I am thinking about getting the refill for the MM this year.  I’m using my PM to hold note paper.


Lol yes use that beauty (and don't forget to post pics when you do  ) ! That's a great idea about using an agenda for note paper too.


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thursday everyone!
> Packing for the first weekend trip with my LVs after lockdown. Yes, I classify travel like that (with or without LV) #lvloverforlife
> View attachment 5196052
> View attachment 5196075


Hooray someone is going somewhere!   I love how you pack!  Your passport is adorable and makes me want to do a custom one too. Is that the rose ballerine interior? Do you find it hard to keep clean? Have an awesome trip!


----------



## bbcerisette66

jane said:


> Pain au chocolat et du cafe avec l'Odeon MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194938


Très jolie photo et très joli sac !


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> Hooray someone is going somewhere!   I love how you pack!  Your passport is adorable and makes me want to do a custom one too. Is that the rose ballerine interior? Do you find it hard to keep clean? Have an awesome trip!


Thanks A  Yes it’s RB and very easy to keep clean. It’s been thrown around my bags while travelling a lot and still looks perfect. I’m also still obsessed with the stickers I chose for it. Personalized LVs are the best! Hope you can decide on your own perfect accessory soon


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bag of the day!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thursday everyone!
> Packing for the first weekend trip with my LVs after lockdown. Yes, I classify travel like that (with or without LV) #lvloverforlife
> View attachment 5196052
> View attachment 5196075



Traveling in style V  — love that khaki monogram print.  Have a great trip


----------



## _vee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thursday everyone!
> Packing for the first weekend trip with my LVs after lockdown. Yes, I classify travel like that (with or without LV) #lvloverforlife
> View attachment 5196052
> View attachment 5196075


Gorgeous    Enjoy your trip!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you both, LVoely ladies   Hope you have a fantastic weekend!  @Iamminda @_vee


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thursday everyone!
> Packing for the first weekend trip with my LVs after lockdown. Yes, I classify travel like that (with or without LV) #lvloverforlife
> View attachment 5196052
> View attachment 5196075


You have such cute things, My!  Have a wonderful time and travel safely!


----------



## 23adeline

Friday - Since 1854 Capucines mini
Love the Embroidery


----------



## boyoverboard

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thursday everyone!
> Packing for the first weekend trip with my LVs after lockdown. Yes, I classify travel like that (with or without LV) #lvloverforlife
> View attachment 5196052
> View attachment 5196075


Love your passport holder!


----------



## gwendo25

Planning my day off with the Tuileries Besace by my side!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Love_N_Lune said:


> Love the bag!


Thank you!


----------



## swags

Friday at work with my Graceful.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

boyoverboard said:


> Love your passport holder!


TY! Happy LV Friday @boyoverboard 



musiclover said:


> You have such cute things, My!  Have a wonderful time and travel safely!


Thanks ML 
Happy end of week!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Enjoying my perfect autumn bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie.
> View attachment 5197087


She’s so cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> She’s so cute!


Thank you!


----------



## AnastasiaRuth

Today's Choice
Felicie Pochette in Black & Creme w/ Coach ×Basquiat Strap 'I Feel Like a Citizen It's Time To Go And Come Back A Drifter'


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie.
> View attachment 5197087



What a little cutie


----------



## fyn72

Montaigne MM today running errands


----------



## 23adeline

Saturday- Capucines Mini baby blue.
The only thing that attracts me is the baby blue colour of this mini


----------



## 23adeline

Saying bye-bye to these 3 bags , the 2 City Steamer MM on the right .( The one on the left has gone long ago.) Another bag is Lockme 2. Tomorrow I’m going to see my CA to return these 3 bags


----------



## missconvy

23adeline said:


> Saying bye-bye to these 3 bags , the 2 City Steamer MM on the right .( The one on the left has gone long ago.) Another bag is Lockme 2. Tomorrow I’m going to see my CA to return these 3 bags
> View attachment 5197610
> View attachment 5197612
> View attachment 5197611


They’re defective?


----------



## Mapoon

Finally used my red epi Alma bb today with my Métis strap


----------



## boyoverboard

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Enjoying my perfect autumn bag
> View attachment 5196796


Beautiful!


----------



## _vee

Wore this cutie crossbody with my Felicie strap last night.


----------



## beachbabe90

_vee said:


> Wore this cutie crossbody with my Felicie strap last night.
> 
> View attachment 5197664



So, so cute! Love it!


----------



## balen.girl

MmeM124 said:


> Ok my children would lose their minds of Pokémon donuts. I didn’t know this was a thing! Where do you live?


I am in Australia..


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

boyoverboard said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you dear!


----------



## _vee

beachbabe90 said:


> So, so cute! Love it!


Thank you @beachbabe90


----------



## _vee

Running errands today with Mono Mini Pochette + Felicie strap.


----------



## 23adeline

missconvy said:


> They’re defective?


The same old problem, glazing melted


----------



## l.ch.

Today I carried my V tote bb and forgot to take a picture (as usual…)


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie.
> View attachment 5197087


That is a cutie!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mapoon said:


> Finally used my red epi Alma bb today with my Métis strap


It looks really cute with the Metis strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> What a little cutie


Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> That is a cutie!


Thank you.


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Saying bye-bye to these 3 bags , the 2 City Steamer MM on the right .( The one on the left has gone long ago.) Another bag is Lockme 2. Tomorrow I’m going to see my CA to return these 3 bags
> View attachment 5197610
> View attachment 5197612
> View attachment 5197611



I didn’t know the Lockme 2 has glazing issues too .  I love the way that bag looks.


----------



## Iamminda

Mapoon said:


> Finally used my red epi Alma bb today with my Métis strap



So pretty together .  Maybe I should try a mono strap with my red PM.


----------



## boyoverboard

Out for dinner this evening with Groom clés.


----------



## _vee

Wore this cutie again tonight.


----------



## Iamminda

It’s Scarlet Saturday again .  (Sorry to be posting this one again but I just love it so much with my new chain).  Happy Weekend


----------



## luxuryamanda

Wore this beauty to the LV VIP event last week! She is Trianon PM bag!


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> It’s Scarlet Saturday again .  (Sorry to be posting this one again but I just love it so much with my new chain).  Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198383


She’s so gorgeous


----------



## Mapoon

Iamminda said:


> So pretty together .  Maybe I should try a mono strap with my red PM.


Thank you dear! I think it’s a good idea! Looking forward to see it!


----------



## Mapoon

Sunshine mama said:


> It looks really cute with the Metis strap.


Thank you dear!!


----------



## rocketbean

Last week on the way to Savoir-Faire.


----------



## DrTootr

Mapoon said:


> Love them all Donna!! You need a small version of the Queen from Alice in Wonderland to partake on the yummies!!



Thanks @Mapoon and good idea   

Hey @Bumbles and I wish you could of too hun


----------



## 23adeline

Visited LV , my lovely CA prepared surprise gift for me, the moon cake and a bouquet of flowers


----------



## 23adeline

pizza box and LV socks


----------



## travelbliss

luxuryamanda said:


> Wore this beauty to the LV VIP event last week! She is Trianon PM bag!
> View attachment 5198391
> View attachment 5198392


Just wow....LVoe your pics !!  What was the event ?? Any sneak peeks ???


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> pizza box and LV socks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198760
> View attachment 5198761
> View attachment 5198762
> View attachment 5198763
> View attachment 5198764
> View attachment 5198765
> View attachment 5198766
> View attachment 5198768
> View attachment 5198771
> View attachment 5198770
> View attachment 5198772
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198769


Those clogs !!!!!


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Those clogs !!!!!


They are too loud, I need to add a thick rubber at shoes base


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> It’s Scarlet Saturday again .  (Sorry to be posting this one again but I just love it so much with my new chain).  Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198383


Such a passionate  bag!!!
And the chain really dresses up the bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

luxuryamanda said:


> Wore this beauty to the LV VIP event last week! She is Trianon PM bag!
> View attachment 5198391
> View attachment 5198392


This bag is so unique and special. Love it! And you look gorgeous.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Alma BB today.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Iamminda said:


> It’s Scarlet Saturday again .  (Sorry to be posting this one again but I just love it so much with my new chain).  Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198383


Gorgeous! I love it with that chain
Happy Sunday lovely M!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> My Alma BB today.
> View attachment 5198937



Such a happy color


----------



## mariliz11

Neverfull flying next to me. My fav travel bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

mariliz11 said:


> Neverfull flying next to me. My fav travel bag
> View attachment 5198943


Happy travels!!


----------



## mariliz11

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy travels!!


Thank you SSM!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks _vee .  Hope you are enjoying your scarlet beauty too.



_vee said:


> She’s so gorgeous




Thank you SSSSSM .  I adore the Alma BB you are wearing today — it may be my favorite epi one ever made.



Sunshine mama said:


> Such a passionate  bag!!!
> And the chain really dresses up the bag!




Thanks L .  It’s always great to see you on the forum .



chloebagfreak said:


> Gorgeous! I love it with that chain
> Happy Sunday lovely M!


----------



## missconvy

23adeline said:


> pizza box and LV socks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198760
> View attachment 5198761
> View attachment 5198762
> View attachment 5198763
> View attachment 5198764
> View attachment 5198765
> View attachment 5198766
> View attachment 5198768
> View attachment 5198771
> View attachment 5198770
> View attachment 5198772
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198769


Love the cognac cappuccines! Did she come home with you?


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> My Alma BB today.
> View attachment 5198937


Beautiful Alma. I love that original épi leather.


----------



## vsmr

boyoverboard said:


> Out for dinner this evening with Groom clés.
> 
> View attachment 5198319
> 
> View attachment 5198321


It looks longer than I thought it was. I love it! Currently stalking the site for one in mono


----------



## Aliluvlv

boyoverboard said:


> Out for dinner this evening with Groom clés.
> 
> View attachment 5198319
> 
> View attachment 5198321


I love the groom line and this is one of the best pieces!


----------



## 23adeline

missconvy said:


> Love the cognac cappuccines! Did she come home with you?


Yes! I chose the cognac (gold/noir), like the taupe with tortoise shell logo too but it’s not as attractive in real.
4 items came home with me besides the moon cake and flowers .


----------



## brnicutie

My PM at the Ala Moana LV


----------



## balen.girl

I am in love with DA, but I don’t have DA bag at the moment. So… I am wearing my Kate Spade bag to costco.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> It’s Scarlet Saturday again .  (Sorry to be posting this one again but I just love it so much with my new chain).  Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198383


Spectacular!  Love that chain with it M!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

My vintage Speedy 40 bag from 1998. Older than my daughter


----------



## rkuro

mariliz11 said:


> My 1st and classic love! Speedy 25 DE (bag charm is Carolina Herrera)
> 
> View attachment 5039549


That bag charm is gorgeous!


----------



## Mapoon

Off to my 4 day staycation with my little family since is the sch holidays ….my fav monogram combo for ease of use!! Need my break


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Pochette Felicie was going out yesterday


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

boyoverboard said:


> Out for dinner this evening with Groom clés.
> 
> View attachment 5198319
> 
> View attachment 5198321


Looks delicious!!    Both the food and the key pouch


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Iamminda said:


> It’s Scarlet Saturday again .  (Sorry to be posting this one again but I just love it so much with my new chain).  Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198383


She looks gorgeous!!


----------



## 23adeline

Sending my second girl for her vaccination


----------



## Bumbles

Mapoon said:


> Off to my 4 day staycation with my little family since is the sch holidays ….my fav monogram combo for ease of use!! Need my break


Glad you’re finally able to get away for some relaxation


----------



## Mapoon

Bumbles said:


> Glad you’re finally able to get away for some relaxation


Thank you so much dear! Really needed it…getting burn out at work as well..hope you are well


----------



## CAcker01

Iamminda said:


> It’s Scarlet Saturday again .  (Sorry to be posting this one again but I just love it so much with my new chain).  Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198383



this bag looks so cute with your new chain! I love that red!!! 



luxuryamanda said:


> Wore this beauty to the LV VIP event last week! She is Trianon PM bag!
> View attachment 5198391
> View attachment 5198392



I adore this bag and you look ridiculously amazing! Your outfit and shoes look sooooooo good on you


----------



## CAcker01

Took my Valisette Souple bb out and about yesterday to the football game festivities. I LOVE football season and I LOVE this bag!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

RVM said:


> easysunday, playing with my bags
> 
> View attachment 4881908


I love this charm! I have a thing for robots.


----------



## Loriad

luxuryamanda said:


> Wore this beauty to the LV VIP event last week! She is Trianon PM bag!
> View attachment 5198391
> View attachment 5198392


You look amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> I am in love with DA, but I don’t have DA bag at the moment. So… I am wearing my Kate Spade bag to costco.
> View attachment 5199383
> 
> View attachment 5199389


Bag twins! BTW, I love your strawberries case!
Gonna wear mine soon!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you ladies 



Aliluvlv said:


> Spectacular!  Love that chain with it M!





MarryMeLV_Now said:


> She looks gorgeous!!





CAcker01 said:


> this bag looks so cute with your new chain! I love that red!!!


----------



## Iamminda

What a fabulous OOTD!!! 



MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Pochette Felicie was going out yesterday
> View attachment 5199529


----------



## jane

It's Monogram Monday!


----------



## lemondln

HeartMyMJs said:


> Bag of the day!
> View attachment 5196175




So pretty


----------



## lemondln

Election day  maple leave country


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Iamminda said:


> What a fabulous OOTD!!!


Oh thank you so much hun!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Monday!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lemondln said:


> So pretty


Thank you!!


----------



## Lindsey9107

CAcker01 said:


> Took my Valisette Souple bb out and about yesterday to the football game festivities. I LOVE football season and I LOVE this bag!
> 
> View attachment 5199662


omg this is the cutest bag


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

dangerouscurves said:


> Wearing my LV Laureate boots today! I thought these boots would make me look stumpy but once I wear them, they actually elongate my legs. I'm short by the way, 5'3".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905433
> View attachment 4905434


OMG those boots are gorgeous!!!


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> Bag twins! BTW, I love your strawberries case!
> Gonna wear mine soon!


Thank you Sunshine. I like Kate Spade phone case, cute and so far durable.


----------



## CAcker01

Lindsey9107 said:


> omg this is the cutest bag



thank you!! It’s literally the perfect bag and I’m really obsessed!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Sangria and Pochette Metis today!


----------



## 23adeline

Using Troca for the first time today , the gold chain is long, I’m still finding a best way to hook it, tentatively hook it double


----------



## Mapoon

Couldn’t resist taking a photo of my bag with the beautiful view at the The Spit in the Gold Coast. It was just seconds before the strong winds blew my bag off the stool and I caught it in time


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Noe went to work with me today! 
I adore her beauty, love her capacity and practicality (the strap is so comfy) and enjoy the fact that she’s not as common as the NF (which I of course also love).


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Noe went to work with me today!
> I adore her beauty, love her capacity and practicality (the strap is so comfy) and enjoy the fact that she’s not as common as the NF (which I of course also love).
> View attachment 5200744


I can't wait to get my Noe back from LV repair. I brought it in a few weeks ago to have all the vachetta replaced. I know it'll look brand new


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> This charm today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194870


That bag is so stinking cute.


----------



## viewwing

luxuryamanda said:


> Wore this beauty to the LV VIP event last week! She is Trianon PM bag!
> View attachment 5198391
> View attachment 5198392


Perfect! You look soooo good!


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> That bag is so stinking cute.


Thank you!!


----------



## _vee

My beautiful Spring Street in action in my bedroom haha to show what fits


----------



## 23adeline

Love the strap of this Capucines BB
	

		
			
		

		
	





Both of them are having the same colour leather on  LV logo


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> Love the strap of this Capucines BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201253
> View attachment 5201256
> View attachment 5201257
> 
> Both of them are having the same colour leather on  LV logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201255


Both of the shoulder straps looks so comfortable and perfectly complement these beauties…


----------



## luxuryamanda

travelbliss said:


> Just wow....LVoe your pics !!  What was the event ?? Any sneak peeks ???


Thank you so much Travelbliss!  This is a VVIC event where LV presents all exotic, unique and very limited pieces to their VVIC level customers. The event took place at Goya Studio in Hollywood. Very impressive setup with 3 different rooms show-cased with different items for customers to enjoy. Room 1 is all about trunk and table games (like soccer table and billards). Room 2 is all about haute couture, fine jewelries and exotic leather goods. Room 3 is all about home objects (chairs, coffee table trunks, swings,...). After touring 3 rooms, we had dinner at Cecconi's - an Italian Restaurant nearby with our Sales Associate. I particularly love the purfume trunk (picture attached). It's costly (64k before tax) but I like the fact that I'm able to create a scent of mine. If I decide to buy it, I will be invited to go to LV mansion in France, meet with the master perfumer Jacques Cavallier-Belletrud and make my own perfume / scent (of course, with help of him and other LV lab team) in the LV mansion. The scent will be under my name or named by me and added to the LV perfume library. The perfume will be refilled forever (LV will pay for hotel, transportation, and 3 meals / day during the time we are in France for making perfume or refill in the future). The interesting part is I can pass it down to my children and grand children, etc. That means my descendants will not have to pay for perfume forever if they like to use mine!  I'm still thinking about it and not pulled the trigger yet.

Hope my long response will not bother you and other readers!


----------



## luxuryamanda

[/QUOTE]


Sunshine mama said:


> This bag is so unique and special. Love it! And you look gorgeous.
> 
> I adore this bag and you look ridiculously amazing! Your outfit and shoes look sooooooo good on you





Loriad said:


> You look amazing!





viewwing said:


> Perfect! You look soooo good!



Thank you so much, Ladies / Gentlemen


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> The same old problem, glazing melted


WOW. You'd think they would just replace the glazing, My Empreinte speedy they did and no issues 5 years later!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Fall everyone  My LV inspired decor to start the new season:


----------



## chrissyd

Speedy B 30 - I love her


----------



## Love_N_Lune

luxuryamanda said:


> Thank you so much Travelbliss!  This is a VVIC event where LV presents all exotic, unique and very limited pieces to their VVIC level customers. The event took place at Goya Studio in Hollywood. Very impressive setup with 3 different rooms show-cased with different items for customers to enjoy. Room 1 is all about trunk and table games (like soccer table and billards). Room 2 is all about haute couture, fine jewelries and exotic leather goods. Room 3 is all about home objects (chairs, coffee table trunks, swings,...). After touring 3 rooms, we had dinner at Cecconi's - an Italian Restaurant nearby with our Sales Associate. I particularly love the purfume trunk (picture attached). It's costly (64k before tax) but I like the fact that I'm able to create a scent of mine. If I decide to buy it, I will be invited to go to LV mansion in France, meet with the master perfumer Jacques Cavallier-Belletrud and make my own perfume / scent (of course, with help of him and other LV lab team) in the LV mansion. The scent will be under my name or named by me and added to the LV perfume library. The perfume will be refilled forever (LV will pay for hotel, transportation, and 3 meals / day during the time we are in France for making perfume or refill in the future). The interesting part is I can pass it down to my children and grand children, etc. That means my descendants will not have to pay for perfume forever if they like to use mine!  I'm still thinking about it and not pulled the trigger yet.
> 
> Hope my long response will not bother you and other readers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201342
> View attachment 5201343


What an amazing offer. It’s truly a lifetime purchase. If I had the flow, I’d do it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Fall everyone  My LV inspired decor to start the new season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201418


I love it! Can you use the LV decor as a real bag?
I mean why not right?


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Love the strap of this Capucines BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201253
> View attachment 5201256
> View attachment 5201257
> 
> Both of them are having the same colour leather on  LV logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201255


I really do like both straps!


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> My beautiful Spring Street in action in my bedroom haha to show what fits
> 
> View attachment 5201180
> View attachment 5201181
> View attachment 5201182
> View attachment 5201183


Beautiful bag!!!


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> WOW. You'd think they would just replace the glazing, My Empreinte speedy they did and no issues 5 years later!


They would be happy if I just want them to replace the glazing , do that they would not have to scrap the bags ,but I didn’t want.
Firstly, the repair center ruined my bags before, in the end I still needed to return those bags or accept the flaw caused by them
Secondly , I’m still keeping 2 W tote bags that they replaced glazing  but melted again.
Thirdly , I prefer smaller bags nowadays. 
Good to know that your speedy has no issues after they changed glazing for you, I returned all my 3 empreinte speedy


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> I love it! Can you use the LV decor as a real bag?
> I mean why not right?


 Haha that’s a great idea! I should try it for fun some day. Thanks SM


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

First day of fall surprise! This gift is so gorgeous for LV’s mid-autumn celebrations


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> That bag is so stinking cute.





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> First day of fall surprise! This gift is so gorgeous for LV’s mid-autumn celebrations
> 
> View attachment 5201717
> View attachment 5201718


Wow can't wait to see what's inside!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today's the 1st day of fall so I thought my Sac Plat PM needed to model with some pumpkins.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's the 1st day of fall so I thought my Sac Plat PM needed to model with some pumpkins.
> View attachment 5201781


Omg this shot is everything! So perfect for fall  #fallmood


----------



## jaydeemama

Finally brought this cutie out for brunch with the girls this weekend.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's the 1st day of fall so I thought my Sac Plat PM needed to model with some pumpkins.
> View attachment 5201781



This is a magazine-worthy picture — so beautiful!!!!


----------



## SStyle

A last day of summer winery lunch.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is a magazine-worthy picture — so beautiful!!!!


You are very sweet! Thank you.


----------



## TC1

luxuryamanda said:


> Thank you so much Travelbliss!  This is a VVIC event where LV presents all exotic, unique and very limited pieces to their VVIC level customers. The event took place at Goya Studio in Hollywood. Very impressive setup with 3 different rooms show-cased with different items for customers to enjoy. Room 1 is all about trunk and table games (like soccer table and billards). Room 2 is all about haute couture, fine jewelries and exotic leather goods. Room 3 is all about home objects (chairs, coffee table trunks, swings,...). After touring 3 rooms, we had dinner at Cecconi's - an Italian Restaurant nearby with our Sales Associate. I particularly love the purfume trunk (picture attached). It's costly (64k before tax) but I like the fact that I'm able to create a scent of mine. If I decide to buy it, I will be invited to go to LV mansion in France, meet with the master perfumer Jacques Cavallier-Belletrud and make my own perfume / scent (of course, with help of him and other LV lab team) in the LV mansion. The scent will be under my name or named by me and added to the LV perfume library. The perfume will be refilled forever (LV will pay for hotel, transportation, and 3 meals / day during the time we are in France for making perfume or refill in the future). The interesting part is I can pass it down to my children and grand children, etc. That means my descendants will not have to pay for perfume forever if they like to use mine!  I'm still thinking about it and not pulled the trigger yet.
> 
> Hope my long response will not bother you and other readers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201342
> View attachment 5201343


 So cool! Let us know if you decide to take the offer.


----------



## Sunshine mama

luxuryamanda said:


> Thank you so much Travelbliss!  This is a VVIC event where LV presents all exotic, unique and very limited pieces to their VVIC level customers. The event took place at Goya Studio in Hollywood. Very impressive setup with 3 different rooms show-cased with different items for customers to enjoy. Room 1 is all about trunk and table games (like soccer table and billards). Room 2 is all about haute couture, fine jewelries and exotic leather goods. Room 3 is all about home objects (chairs, coffee table trunks, swings,...). After touring 3 rooms, we had dinner at Cecconi's - an Italian Restaurant nearby with our Sales Associate. I particularly love the purfume trunk (picture attached). It's costly (64k before tax) but I like the fact that I'm able to create a scent of mine. If I decide to buy it, I will be invited to go to LV mansion in France, meet with the master perfumer Jacques Cavallier-Belletrud and make my own perfume / scent (of course, with help of him and other LV lab team) in the LV mansion. The scent will be under my name or named by me and added to the LV perfume library. The perfume will be refilled forever (LV will pay for hotel, transportation, and 3 meals / day during the time we are in France for making perfume or refill in the future). The interesting part is I can pass it down to my children and grand children, etc. That means my descendants will not have to pay for perfume forever if they like to use mine!  I'm still thinking about it and not pulled the trigger yet.
> 
> Hope my long response will not bother you and other readers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201342
> View attachment 5201343


Oh that's a wonderful way for your descendants to get free perfume!


----------



## travelbliss

luxuryamanda said:


> Thank you so much Travelbliss!  This is a VVIC event where LV presents all exotic, unique and very limited pieces to their VVIC level customers. The event took place at Goya Studio in Hollywood. Very impressive setup with 3 different rooms show-cased with different items for customers to enjoy. Room 1 is all about trunk and table games (like soccer table and billards). Room 2 is all about haute couture, fine jewelries and exotic leather goods. Room 3 is all about home objects (chairs, coffee table trunks, swings,...). After touring 3 rooms, we had dinner at Cecconi's - an Italian Restaurant nearby with our Sales Associate. I particularly love the purfume trunk (picture attached). It's costly (64k before tax) but I like the fact that I'm able to create a scent of mine. If I decide to buy it, I will be invited to go to LV mansion in France, meet with the master perfumer Jacques Cavallier-Belletrud and make my own perfume / scent (of course, with help of him and other LV lab team) in the LV mansion. The scent will be under my name or named by me and added to the LV perfume library. The perfume will be refilled forever (LV will pay for hotel, transportation, and 3 meals / day during the time we are in France for making perfume or refill in the future). The interesting part is I can pass it down to my children and grand children, etc. That means my descendants will not have to pay for perfume forever if they like to use mine!  I'm still thinking about it and not pulled the trigger yet.
> 
> Hope my long response will not bother you and other readers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201342
> View attachment 5201343



What a spectacular opportunity, @luxuryamanda !!  Not only to tour the ancestral home of Louis Vuitton in Asnieres, France, but to help create and design an LV fragrance to your personal tastes !!   A few years back they offered VIC clients an opportunity to have a personalized LV name plate on a bag you could custom select,  but the bag was very non-descript and homely looking to me,  so I passed.     Your invitation is much better !!  Keep us updated on your decision and make it worthy of your own thread !!!


----------



## Lolly

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's the 1st day of fall so I thought my Sac Plat PM needed to model with some pumpkins.
> View attachment 5201781



Wow, I love this SO much. 
I have never owned a Sac plat before, but this just looks awesome.
Would you be able to fit a laptop or an ipad in there?


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Fall everyone  My LV inspired decor to start the new season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201418


Gorgeous display mb!


----------



## love2learn

23adeline said:


> Using Troca for the first time today , the gold chain is long, I’m still finding a best way to hook it, tentatively hook it double
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200353
> View attachment 5200354
> View attachment 5200355


It’s such a beautiful color!!!  Good to know about how long the chain is.


----------



## love2learn

23adeline said:


> Love the strap of this Capucines BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201253
> View attachment 5201256
> View attachment 5201257
> 
> Both of them are having the same colour leather on  LV logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201255


Both are so gorgeous!!!  It would be a hard decision to pick which one to wear for the day.


----------



## balen.girl

‘White’ chocolate muffin, flat ‘white’ in a mug and ‘white’ Rosalie..


----------



## shoes+handbags

At the dentist this morning


----------



## Beauty2c

23adeline said:


> Sending my second girl for her vaccination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199566


Wow.    You have updated your “collection” folder. Gorgeous!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

_vee said:


> My beautiful Spring Street in action in my bedroom haha to show what fits
> 
> View attachment 5201180
> View attachment 5201181
> View attachment 5201182
> View attachment 5201183


Such a beautiful piece and I love all your goodies!


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful bag!!!


Thank you @Sunshine mama


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's the 1st day of fall so I thought my Sac Plat PM needed to model with some pumpkins.
> View attachment 5201781


I love this!   Happy Fall! It's my favorite time of year.


----------



## _vee

Aliluvlv said:


> Such a beautiful piece and I love all your goodies!


Thanks Ali


----------



## Aliluvlv

SStyle said:


> A last day of summer winery lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201928


 Just gorgeous!


----------



## _vee

SStyle said:


> A last day of summer winery lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201928


Gorgeous bag and photo


----------



## _vee

balen.girl said:


> ‘White’ chocolate muffin, flat ‘white’ in a mug and ‘white’ Rosalie..
> View attachment 5202385


Such a cute Rosalie and the muffin / drink look yummy


----------



## fyn72

Meeting my daughter and baby grandson for lunch, perfect day and view!


----------



## Aliluvlv

fyn72 said:


> Meeting my daughter and baby grandson for lunch, perfect day and view!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202452
> View attachment 5202453


Beautiful and you look amazing!


----------



## 23adeline

lilinko said:


> Wow.    You have updated your “collection” folder. Gorgeous!!


Haha! Yes I finally found out how to update that folder 
Will update again soon as I just added a Capucines bb and will be receiving another bag soon


----------



## balen.girl

_vee said:


> Such a cute Rosalie and the muffin / drink look yummy


I should wear white t shirt today. So I can be on the picture as well. Hahaha..


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

So I really want to purchase the Bumbag, but when I went to the website, it says it's sold out and unavailable. Is the Bumbag really hard to get now, or should I call around to see if it's available in a specific store? Any advice?


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Meeting my daughter and baby grandson for lunch, perfect day and view!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202452
> View attachment 5202453


Beautiful bag! And I can't believe you are a grandma!!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Met with girlfriends for dinner. A fellow gal pal is much deeper into the purse game - hence, her Chanel with my LV. Truth be told, she inspired me to get into luxury handbags.


It was pouring when I parked and did not want to chance it…I brought my Alma in a plastic shopping bag


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful bag! And I can't believe you are a grandma!!


She is a hot grandma


----------



## 23adeline

I finally own a black canvas strap with gold hardware 
Those straps with gold hw that are sold separately are too short for me, so I asked my CA whether I can buy the strap of the petite malle Souple and she is so kind to help me to order one.


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful bag! And I can't believe you are a grandma!!


Aww thank you!


----------



## fyn72

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful and you look amazing!


Aww thank you so much!


----------



## swags

Bring your batignolles to work day.
Sometimes I forget how great this bag is.


----------



## 23adeline

Newly arrived Keepall XS went home happily together with sister speedy BB


----------



## Love_N_Lune

23adeline said:


> I finally own a black canvas strap with gold hardware
> Those straps with gold hw that are sold separately are too short for me, so I asked my CA whether I can buy the strap of the petite malle Souple and she is so kind to help me to order one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202503
> View attachment 5202504


Absolutely love this combination


----------



## GJ*

At the vet


----------



## jaydeemama

23adeline said:


> I finally own a black canvas strap with gold hardware
> Those straps with gold hw that are sold separately are too short for me, so I asked my CA whether I can buy the strap of the petite malle Souple and she is so kind to help me to order one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202503
> View attachment 5202504



LOVING the gold.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous display mb!


TY kindly @Bumbles  Happy Spring!


----------



## bbcerisette66

SStyle said:


> A last day of summer winery lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201928


Alma bb coquelicot is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## missconvy

Happy fall!


----------



## jaydeemama

missconvy said:


> Happy fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203121


Where is that keychain from


----------



## TinyB

Trying out my new strap with the Navona today. Can't wait to wear it nonstop this fall through rain or shine


----------



## 23adeline

First generation Keepall xs Noir Distorted Damier , first time at work  .


----------



## LVtingting

TinyB said:


> View attachment 5203252
> 
> Trying out my new strap with the Navona today. Can't wait to wear it nonstop this fall through rain or shine


They meant to be together! Nice pairing  
Where did you find this perfect match?!


----------



## boyoverboard

TinyB said:


> View attachment 5203252
> 
> Trying out my new strap with the Navona today. Can't wait to wear it nonstop this fall through rain or shine


Nice! This is a lovely strap to go with DE.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Going shopping with my Boulogne


----------



## missconvy

It’s from Designs by Selene. They occasionally close the website to restock. Check her Instagram for updates  








						Designs by Selene
					

Repurpose Louis Vuitton Watch bands. Repurpose Gucci Watch Bands. Repurpose Luxury Watch Bands and accessories




					designsbyselene.com


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Mad_la_mans said:


> Going shopping with my Boulogne


Something didn’t work. Maybe now the photo will be uploaded.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Mid Century Gal said:


> I can't wait to get my Noe back from LV repair. I brought it in a few weeks ago to have all the vachetta replaced. I know it'll look brand new


How exciting hun! Please post a pic when you get her back!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Classic speedy 25 (and a laptop bag) to work today


----------



## Mapoon

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Fall everyone  My LV inspired decor to start the new season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201418


Super cute!! Love it!!


----------



## TinyB

LVtingting said:


> They meant to be together! Nice pairing
> Where did you find this perfect match?!


Thanks    I got it from Etsy





__





						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> How exciting hun! Please post a pic when you get her back!


Oh, I will for sure.


----------



## bfly

Happy Friday everyone. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Mid Century Gal said:


> OMG those boots are gorgeous!!!



Thank you! If you could, go get them. They're so comfortable!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Friday to you too @bfly and all our LV friends  

Pic from my weekend trip last weekend: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
So happy I got to use my Great wave duffel for the first time with my khaki LV. Love this duo


----------



## lxrac

*It's been a hot minute since I posted on this topic page. My trusted LV pieces for the office. Got a couple meetings for the day and I'm done! Happy Friday.*


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 5104036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just back from having the leather replaced!


Gorgeous! I'm doing that with my Noe right now. I can't wait to get it back. How long did it take?


----------



## Beauty2c

23adeline said:


> First generation Keepall xs Noir Distorted Damier , first time at work  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203272


Congratulations!  Your post of the yellow  LV Keepall XS appears in PurseForum Roundup - Sept 23rd.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday to you too @bfly and all our LV friends
> 
> Pic from my weekend trip last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy I got to use my Great wave duffel for the first time with my khaki LV. Love this duo



Hope you enjoyed your weekend gateway MB. Love the wave duffel, it’s so special.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

HeartMyMJs said:


> I’m loving it!  Honestly it doesn’t look big in person.  I love how easy it is to get my things in and out of this bag.  I will never wear it as a fanny pack!  Reference I’m 5’1”.
> 
> ***Sorry about my mirror!  This is my kids bathroom mirror.  Aargh!***
> 
> View attachment 5134146


I love the Bumbag so much. I'm wanting one, but I guess they're sold out online. It looks great on you! I'm 5'7" so it would be interesting to see the difference in size.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mid Century Gal said:


> I love the Bumbag so much. I'm wanting one, but I guess they're sold out online. It looks great on you! I'm 5'7" so it would be interesting to see the difference in size.


Thank you!  Don’t give up!  I was able to get one online for my sister.  I was just lucky that day.


----------



## Sina99

Starlight iPad mini 6 and By the Pool Neverfull pochette


----------



## 23adeline

lilinko said:


> Congratulations!  Your post of the yellow  LV Keepall XS appears in PurseForum Roundup - Sept 23rd.


Thanks!
What is PurseForum Roundup?


----------



## Islandbreeze

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday to you too @bfly and all our LV friends
> 
> Pic from my weekend trip last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy I got to use my Great wave duffel for the first time with my khaki LV. Love this duo


That wave duffel is spectacular!!


----------



## Beauty2c

23adeline said:


> Thanks!
> What is PurseForum Roundup?











						PurseForum Roundup – September 23rd - PurseBlog
					

We're saying goodbye to summer with these zingy yellow and crisp white bags! If you're just tuning in, let me be the first to say we're glad you made it here! These TPF roundups are made from a…




					www.purseblog.com
				



The article featured in the Purseblog.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday to you too @bfly and all our LV friends
> 
> Pic from my weekend trip last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy I got to use my Great wave duffel for the first time with my khaki LV. Love this duo



Hope you had a great getaway with this pretty duo


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

23adeline said:


> I saw DE Valisette Souple BB on the LV display window when I passed by LV on my way to Tiffany & Co two Sundays ago, reminds me of my Valisette BB.
> So today I’m using my colourful valisette bb
> Happy Monday morning!
> View attachment 5185381
> View attachment 5185383
> View attachment 5185382


I love this bag. It's so pretty and I love the colors.


----------



## Iamminda

Went to buy light bulbs with DH today  (good place to take a pic in an empty aisle at Home Depot )


----------



## 23adeline

lilinko said:


> PurseForum Roundup – September 23rd - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> We're saying goodbye to summer with these zingy yellow and crisp white bags! If you're just tuning in, let me be the first to say we're glad you made it here! These TPF roundups are made from a…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The article featured in the Purseblog.


Oh thank you for the link!  
I was not aware of it


----------



## 23adeline

Using this new Capucines strap with Twist MM


----------



## _vee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday to you too @bfly and all our LV friends
> 
> Pic from my weekend trip last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy I got to use my Great wave duffel for the first time with my khaki LV. Love this duo


So beautiful!


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> Went to buy light bulbs with DH today  (good place to take a pic in an empty aisle at Home Depot )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204450


She’s a beauty


----------



## TinyB

23adeline said:


> Using this new Capucines strap with Twist MM
> View attachment 5204478
> View attachment 5204477


Loving this fall vibe


----------



## Iamminda

_vee said:


> She’s a beauty



Thanks so much


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Using this new Capucines strap with Twist MM
> View attachment 5204478
> View attachment 5204477



This strap looks so good with your Twist .  I want this strap!


----------



## fyn72

We went for a drive to the city and I picked a couple of things for my birthday. Had  a nice lunch at our favorite place. Hubby helped me pick a fragrance as I couldn’t decide. I thought I’d love the new ‘Spell on you’ but I didn’t, ended up getting Attrape-Rêves.


----------



## Bags_4_life

fyn72 said:


> We went for a drive to the city and I picked a couple of things for my birthday. Had  a nice lunch at our favorite place. Hubby helped me pick a fragrance as I couldn’t decide. I thought I’d love the new ‘Spell on you’ but I didn’t, ended up getting Attrape-Rêves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204516
> View attachment 5204517


Happy birthday! Hope you had a good one


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> We went for a drive to the city and I picked a couple of things for my birthday. Had  a nice lunch at our favorite place. Hubby helped me pick a fragrance as I couldn’t decide. I thought I’d love the new ‘Spell on you’ but I didn’t, ended up getting Attrape-Rêves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204516
> View attachment 5204517


Happy birthday to you !

I thought I would like the ‘Spell on you’ too, after I finished the whole sample, I still don’t really like it. I’m going to try another sample that my CA gave me . I have Attrape-Reves, love it!


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> This strap looks so good with your Twist .  I want this strap!


Ikr! I told both my CS and CA I want to buy the strap only ! ….


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> Happy birthday to you !
> 
> I thought I would like the ‘Spell on you’ too, after I finished the whole sample, I still don’t really like it. I’m going to try another sample that my CA gave me . I have Attrape-Reves, love it!


Aww I'm glad I'm not the only one! Thank you @23adeline


----------



## saban

Last week at Savoir Faire


----------



## GAN

Brought my petite sac plat out for dinner with my familym Decorated it with sanrio twill this time!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Went to buy light bulbs with DH today  (good place to take a pic in an empty aisle at Home Depot )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204450


This is lovely!  And I love your beautiful macarons!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My favorite SLGs hanging out with me today.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> My favorite SLGs hanging out with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204748


So classy the pearls with the Chanel bag!!!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> This is lovely!  And I love your beautiful macarons!



Thanks so much ML .  I bought this charm primarily for this bag.




Sunshine mama said:


> My favorite SLGs hanging out with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204748



Love everything in this pretty picture SSSSSM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Went to buy light bulbs with DH today  (good place to take a pic in an empty aisle at Home Depot )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204450


Love this bag and the charm together!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This strap looks so good with your Twist .  I want this strap!


+1! 
It's a cute strap!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TinyB said:


> View attachment 5203252
> 
> Trying out my new strap with the Navona today. Can't wait to wear it nonstop this fall through rain or shine


Bag twins!
Love this strap with it. It's a perfect pairing!


----------



## TinyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Bag twins!
> Love this strap with it. It's a perfect pairing!


Would love to see yours! Do you think your pearl strap would look good with it?  I'm thinking of getting one for mine


----------



## Sunshine mama

TinyB said:


> Would love to see yours! Do you think your pearl strap would look good with it?  I'm thinking of getting one for mine


It would definitely work.


----------



## _vee

Went for gelato tonight with my Felicie


----------



## yellowbernie

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> How exciting hun! Please post a pic when you get her back!


H


Mid Century Gal said:


> I can't wait to get my Noe back from LV repair. I brought it in a few weeks ago to have all the vachetta replaced. I know it'll look brand new


how much is that going to cost.  I have an old pop in court haute that i would like all the vachetta replaced.  Thanks


----------



## Love_N_Lune

GAN said:


> Brought my petite sac plat out for dinner with my familym Decorated it with sanrio twill this time!


It looks so pretty!

Do you have a video or reference link on how you tied the bandeau on handle? A CA tied a bandeau on my speedy but I failed to watch while chatting with my friend. I am afraid to remove. I have a second bandeau that I would like to use.


----------



## 23adeline

Went to Tiffany & co with this Capucines BB


----------



## DiamondGirl17

Did a little book shopping ❤️❤️


----------



## chloebagfreak

Iamminda said:


> Went to buy light bulbs with DH today  (good place to take a pic in an empty aisle at Home Depot )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204450


Love Love Love this!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Just got my silver lockit X Doudou Louis
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, recycled silver and organic cotton bracelet. I love the way it pairs with my Cartier trinity cord and Cartier LOVE bracelet.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sunday Brunch!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks lovely ladies 




Sunshine mama said:


> Love this bag and the charm together!





chloebagfreak said:


> Love Love Love this!


----------



## Iamminda

_vee said:


> Went for gelato tonight with my Felicie
> 
> View attachment 5205465
> View attachment 5205466



Yum  — what a drool-worthy picture.


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> Yum  — what a drool-worthy picture.


Thanks @Iamminda, it was delish


----------



## 23adeline

Using this Capucines strap with WAH MPA, this strap is very busy going out with different bags 



wearing my new Tiffany’s RG heart tag bracelet for the first time


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Using this Capucines strap with WAH MPA, this strap is very busy going out with different bags
> View attachment 5206451
> View attachment 5206450
> 
> wearing my new Tiffany’s RG heart tag bracelet for the first time
> View attachment 5206452



This strap is just phenomenal—looks so good with every bag you paired it with so far.


----------



## CAcker01

out on sunday for brunch and football with my lambskin speedy bandouliere 22. i left the bandouliere strap off (actually carried it tucked in the bag in case I got tired of hand carrying) and just had the chain on as decoration.

i am so happy fall is here because outfit options are much more endless! i also really love the embossing on this bag. it looks so sumptuous in sunlight photos.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

CAcker01 said:


> out on sunday for brunch and football with my lambskin speedy bandouliere 22. i left the bandouliere strap off (actually carried it tucked in the bag in case I got tired of hand carrying) and just had the chain on as decoration.
> 
> i am so happy fall is here because outfit options are much more endless! i also really love the embossing on this bag. it looks so sumptuous in sunlight photos.
> 
> View attachment 5207069
> View attachment 5207070
> View attachment 5207071


Killer outfit!


----------



## fyn72

At the massage wellness center waiting for my massage, my  daughter bought me a voucher for my birthday


----------



## 23adeline

OTG pm , couldn’t remember when was the last time I used it, could be quite long ago


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> OTG pm , couldn’t remember when was the last time I used it, could be quite long ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207444


It is a gorgeous bag !!! Have a nice evening


----------



## 23adeline

Taking family photos to update ‘my collection’ folder 

Keepall xs 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Capucines
	

		
			
		

		
	




Capucines BB


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Taking family photos to update ‘my collection’ folder
> 
> Keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207636
> 
> 
> Capucines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207637
> 
> 
> Capucines BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207638


Amazing! It's like a museum exhibit "Collection courtesy of @23adeline".


----------



## CAcker01

23adeline said:


> Taking family photos to update ‘my collection’ folder
> 
> Keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207636
> 
> 
> Capucines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207637
> 
> 
> Capucines BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207638



how long does it take you to pick a bag for a particular outfit?

your collection is SO incredible and i am SO indecisive i feel i would take 6 hours just to get ready to leave the house with 5 of those hours dedicated to trying different bags with my outfits!!

your taste is also incredible.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Still stuck in summer


----------



## Sunshine mama

CAcker01 said:


> how long does it take you to pick a bag for a particular outfit?
> 
> your collection is SO incredible and i am SO indecisive i feel i would take 6 hours just to get ready to leave the house with 5 of those hours dedicated to trying different bags with my outfits!!
> 
> your taste is also incredible.


I am the same way!


----------



## 23adeline

CAcker01 said:


> how long does it take you to pick a bag for a particular outfit?
> 
> your collection is SO incredible and i am SO indecisive i feel i would take 6 hours just to get ready to leave the house with 5 of those hours dedicated to trying different bags with my outfits!!
> 
> your taste is also incredible.


Thanks @CAcker01 
I don’t have many outfits or styles to consider, so it won’t take that long  I normally pick a bag that I want to use the next day and just simply pick an outfit either blouse and pants or dress , that’s all




Aliluvlv said:


> Amazing! It's like a museum exhibit "Collection courtesy of @23adeline".


Thanks @Aliluvlv  
…..Museum


----------



## sunshine2021

First day back in the office


----------



## gwendo25

23adeline said:


> Taking family photos to update ‘my collection’ folder
> 
> Keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207636
> 
> 
> Capucines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207637
> 
> 
> Capucines BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207638


Quite the collection, absolutely beautiful!  I am just wondering why you would get the same bag in different colours/versions.  Why not diversify and broaden your collection?


----------



## gwendo25

Siena MM today!


----------



## NoahVasq

Feeling my autumnal fantasy, brought out my Ebene Grimaud and Sac Plat!


----------



## vsmr

Running a quick errand today. This is all I need…


----------



## debsmith

Fall weather, sweaters with shorts, Gucci cowboy boots and _this_ bag bring me So. Much. JOY!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

debsmith said:


> Fall weather, sweaters with shorts, Gucci cowboy boots and _this_ bag bring me So. Much. JOY!!
> 
> View attachment 5208112


You look so cute!


----------



## lemondln

debsmith said:


> Fall weather, sweaters with shorts, Gucci cowboy boots and _this_ bag bring me So. Much. JOY!!
> 
> View attachment 5208112



Love all your outfit


----------



## TinyB

debsmith said:


> Fall weather, sweaters with shorts, Gucci cowboy boots and _this_ bag bring me So. Much. JOY!!
> 
> View attachment 5208112


You look so cute!!! Your outfit is exactly why I love the fall


----------



## 23adeline

gwendo25 said:


> Quite the collection, absolutely beautiful!  I am just wondering why you would get the same bag in different colours/versions.  Why not diversify and broaden your collection?


Thanks @gwendo25  
I took these pics to update ’my collection’ folder here, because I just bought a new Capucines BB and a keepall xs. I do have other bags


----------



## gimme_purses

CAcker01 said:


> out on sunday for brunch and football with my lambskin speedy bandouliere 22. i left the bandouliere strap off (actually carried it tucked in the bag in case I got tired of hand carrying) and just had the chain on as decoration.
> 
> i am so happy fall is here because outfit options are much more endless! i also really love the embossing on this bag. it looks so sumptuous in sunlight photos.
> 
> View attachment 5207069
> View attachment 5207070
> View attachment 5207071


Love the speedy 22!  It looks fab on you!


----------



## GAN

Trunk box at McDonald!
Having my lunch with my daughter


----------



## 23adeline

Using Capucines strap with WAH Nice Mini today. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Eating my last piece of LV moon cake. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I was hoping to receive my Xmas animations items today but I haven’t received any msg from DHL 
I guess no ‘seat’ on SIA again


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Taking family photos to update ‘my collection’ folder
> 
> Keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207636
> 
> 
> Capucines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207637
> 
> 
> Capucines BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207638


Beautiful pics and gorgeous bags !!!❤️


----------



## 23adeline

Just went to LV to collect this beautiful Speedy 20  
This bag just arrived today and tomorrow is my CA‘s off day ,they are not sure whether this piece will be in the Oct 1st price increase list, therefore I rushed there to get it just now.


----------



## 23adeline

Size comparison 
Nano Speedy vs Speedy 20 vs Speedy BB & also Keepall xs .
Speedy BB is taller but narrower than Speedy 20


----------



## Bumbles

HeartMyMJs said:


> Sunday Brunch!
> View attachment 5205966


Yum! I’ll have the pancakes please!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Still stuck in summer
> View attachment 5207675


This is gorgeous


----------



## bigverne28

XS visiting the Natural History Museum, London.


----------



## Bumbles

CAcker01 said:


> out on sunday for brunch and football with my lambskin speedy bandouliere 22. i left the bandouliere strap off (actually carried it tucked in the bag in case I got tired of hand carrying) and just had the chain on as decoration.
> 
> i am so happy fall is here because outfit options are much more endless! i also really love the embossing on this bag. it looks so sumptuous in sunlight photos.
> 
> View attachment 5207069
> View attachment 5207070
> View attachment 5207071


Such a gorgeous bag indeed.


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Taking family photos to update ‘my collection’ folder
> 
> Keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207636
> 
> 
> Capucines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207637
> 
> 
> Capucines BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207638


Love the family shots! Have you ordered the keepall mono eclipse yet?


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Just went to LV to collect this beautiful Speedy 20
> This bag just arrived today and tomorrow is my CA‘s off day ,they are not sure whether this piece will be in the Oct 1st price increase list, therefore I rushed there to get it just now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208465
> View attachment 5208464





23adeline said:


> Size comparison
> Nano Speedy vs Speedy 20 vs Speedy BB & also Keepall xs .
> Speedy BB is taller but narrower than Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208490
> View attachment 5208483
> View attachment 5208484
> View attachment 5208489
> View attachment 5208487
> View attachment 5208486


Wow!  Gorgeous new addition to your super fabulous speedy/keepall xs collection.   The comparison pics are great!


----------



## debsmith

Sunshine mama said:


> You look so cute!


Thank you!!


----------



## debsmith

lemondln said:


> Love all your outfit


Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bigverne28 said:


> XS visiting the Natural History Museum, London.
> 
> View attachment 5208582


Wow!! What a cool view with a cooler bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> This is gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## bigverne28

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow!! What a cool view with a cooler bag!


Thank you! . I’m trying to rival your creative shots . Still got some work to do!


----------



## bigverne28

23adeline said:


> Size comparison
> Nano Speedy vs Speedy 20 vs Speedy BB & also Keepall xs .
> Speedy BB is taller but narrower than Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208490
> View attachment 5208483
> View attachment 5208484
> View attachment 5208489
> View attachment 5208487
> View attachment 5208486


Quite the collection . Love the metallic speedy. Stunning!


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> Love the family shots! Have you ordered the keepall mono eclipse yet?


No, but I have the Nigo keepall xs in my order list.
I probably would not get the mono eclipse if it is too similar with the Nigo….let’s see first


----------



## bbcerisette66

bigverne28 said:


> XS visiting the Natural History Museum, London.
> 
> View attachment 5208582


Very interesting museum and your keepall is so beautiful


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Size comparison
> Nano Speedy vs Speedy 20 vs Speedy BB & also Keepall xs .
> Speedy BB is taller but narrower than Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208490
> View attachment 5208483
> View attachment 5208484
> View attachment 5208489
> View attachment 5208487
> View attachment 5208486


Very interesting and precious pics. thank you for sharing all this informations


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Very interesting and precious pics. thank you for sharing all this informations


Thanks @bbcerisette66 
Both me and my CA thought the size of speedy 20 is the same as Speedy BB, without comparing them side by side


----------



## BowieFan1971

First time out with this vintage charmer…


----------



## 23adeline

I have to bring this beautiful Speedy 20 out to work  today


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> No, but I have the Nigo keepall xs in my order list.
> I probably would not get the mono eclipse if it is too similar with the Nigo….let’s see first


True the nigo looks very pretty. You getting blue denim? Or black?


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Size comparison
> Nano Speedy vs Speedy 20 vs Speedy BB & also Keepall xs .
> Speedy BB is taller but narrower than Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208490
> View attachment 5208483
> View attachment 5208484
> View attachment 5208489
> View attachment 5208487
> View attachment 5208486


Your collection is stunning. Speedy of every size! Perfect. Thanks for sharing


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> True the nigo looks very pretty. You getting blue denim? Or black?


I’m getting the black this time, as I already have 2 blue keepall xs


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> Your collection is stunning. Speedy of every size! Perfect. Thanks for sharing


Not every size yet… I don’t have speedy 22. Still hoping that my superhero CS could get the FIL speedy 22 for me, or LV come out with speedy 22 other than black colour


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Not every size yet… I don’t have speedy 22. Still hoping that my superhero CS could get the FIL speedy 22 for me, or LV come out with speedy 22 other than black colour


Fingers crossed! I’m sure your CS will work their magic! I have faith!


----------



## gwendo25

Bright day, bright Pallas bb posing for this early fall morning…..end of pool season


----------



## balen.girl

Went to repurchase neverfull before price increase.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Rift crossbody that I got back from my mom. She didn't want it anymore, so yay me!!!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> My Rift crossbody that I got back from my mom. She didn't want it anymore, so yay me!!!
> View attachment 5209565


I like this style. So cute and compact! And the bc is a great pop of colour


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Went to repurchase neverfull before price increase.
> View attachment 5209493


Great idea!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> I like this style. So cute and compact! And the bc is a great pop of colour


Thank you. It has a red lining, so I am using a drawstring dustbag to protect my SLGs from getting color transfer.


----------



## mightyhunter

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. It has a red lining, so I am using a drawstring dustbag to protect my SLGs from getting color transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5209574



So gorgeous! Probably looks like you're walking around with a big chocolate bar on your hip (in the best way possible)


----------



## dooneybaby

Sarah, you're too big, so you just got kicked to the curb. My new Zippy Coin Purse carries everything you could.


----------



## debsmith

TinyB said:


> You look so cute!!! Your outfit is exactly why I love the fall


Thank you!!


----------



## orchid08

My new baby on her first bar date.


----------



## vsmr

Got my MPA a new little sister! I finally  received the key pouch in monogram in the mail.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> My Rift crossbody that I got back from my mom. She didn't want it anymore, so yay me!!!
> View attachment 5209565


This is so fabulous!


----------



## brnicutie

My Sac Coeur came with me to LV today to pick up my PA…luckily 5 hours before PI. My CA is the best. Love him.


----------



## 23adeline

Lately , I don’t use the original strap of this Speedy BB LVxLOL anymore, prefer it with this MPA strap


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing 3 Xmas Animations items, I’m glad that the stitches are perfect 
	

		
			
		

		
	







I bought the DA PA to wear it with this 2 pieces .
My Mono PA is hiding somewhere in my closet, I have to search for it when I’m free, to be worn with the London mp


----------



## gwendo25

Does anyone know when the Vivienne holiday collection will be available in Canada?  It is listed on the website as not available.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mightyhunter said:


> So gorgeous! Probably looks like you're walking around with a big chocolate bar on your hip (in the best way possible)


Oh no! Now I want a big chocolate bar! 
And thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

The BTP strap is a perfect match with my non LV bag.


----------



## TC1

Vintage vibes today


----------



## Chablis

debsmith said:


> Fall weather, sweaters with shorts, Gucci cowboy boots and _this_ bag bring me So. Much. JOY!!
> 
> View attachment 5208112


Love your outfit…which bag is this..love it!!!


----------



## emmui

gwendo25 said:


> Does anyone know when the Vivienne holiday collection will be available in Canada?  It is listed on the website as not available.


The Holiday collection launched online the evening of 9/28. There was an ordering frenzy and most items are sold out awaiting restock. My SA sent me photos of current stock at my local boutique and stock is super minimal. The highly coveted styles (round coin purse and mini pochette accessoires) are sold out at the moment.


----------



## jane

Simply LV wool scarf in beige, love this!!


----------



## debsmith

Chablis said:


> Love your outfit…which bag is this..love it!!!


Thank you!  It's a 2012 Sully MM, discontinued now but you can find them on the pre-loved market!


----------



## tere8

Taking this simple but versatile PA out for dinner tonight.


----------



## _vee

jane said:


> Simply LV wool scarf in beige, love this!!
> View attachment 5211104


So gorgeous


----------



## Aliluvlv

tere8 said:


> Taking this simple but versatile PA out for dinner tonight.


Looks great and it's value just keeps increasing exponentially!


----------



## jane

_vee said:


> So gorgeous



Thank you. It's so soft. And it's never allowed to come near food, drinks, or makeup, lol! Going to have to be extra careful about my tinted lip balm. My other LV shawl is black on black, so much more carefree.


----------



## jane

This evening, I organized my armoire and added a long overdue third shelf.

Before:



After


The top shelf is for speedies. The open space is for my heritage speedy B 30 that's currently in production. Then I'm literally out of space!


----------



## _vee

jane said:


> Thank you. It's so soft. And it's never allowed to come near food, drinks, or makeup, lol! Going to have to be extra careful about my tinted lip balm. My other LV shawl is black on black, so much more carefree.


It looks so soft and such a gorgeous colour! Yes def be careful  that’s why I don’t trust myself with a designer scarf. I know my makeup will get on it


----------



## simplynoy

I picked up this beauty last week! This Malle Fleurs is hands down my favorite LV piece!


----------



## gwendo25

emmui said:


> The Holiday collection launched online the evening of 9/28. There was an ordering frenzy and most items are sold out awaiting restock. My SA sent me photos of current stock at my local boutique and stock is super minimal. The highly coveted styles (round coin purse and mini pochette accessoires) are sold out at the moment.


Thanks, I am likely too late this year.


----------



## tere8

Aliluvlv said:


> Looks great and it's value just keeps increasing exponentially!


I'm so glad that I got both PAs in Mono and DA this summer before this crazy price increase.


----------



## 23adeline

Xmas animations MPA


----------



## fyn72

Running errands with Bond Street bb. It’s a long weekend here in Brisbane yay!


----------



## Mapoon

Carried this to go pick up my other Christmas animation mini Pochette


----------



## l.ch.

Wrong pick for today! My little one decided he wanted to go to the playground!


----------



## gwendo25

I’m not able to get the animation for this year yet, so here’s last years.


----------



## Jumper

I love using this oldie as a wallet because it can put everything in, cards, money bills and even a separate compartment for coins! When will LV make pochette accessories like this again? I don’t know how long this wallet can last. This is my second piece actually as I had actually stained the older piece with a burger. I bought 2 pieces of the same pochette some years back and I didn’t dare use this piece as often because I am so clumsy. I’m crazy for buying two of the same pochette but I had loved it so much.


----------



## Sunshine mama

simplynoy said:


> I picked up this beauty last week! This Malle Fleurs is hands down my favorite LV piece!
> 
> View attachment 5211576
> View attachment 5211577
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211578


That is gorgeous!!


----------



## joylisajo

Waiting for my to go breakfast order while my blossom Felicie basks in the sun


----------



## orchid08

Fall vibes & my Speedy 22!

Absolutely adore this bag!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

gwendo25 said:


> I’m not able to get the animation for this year yet, so here’s last years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211739
> View attachment 5211743


I love that bag charm/keychain. It's adorable!


----------



## rowy65

Snuck her into the Mets Game!


----------



## MeepMeep67

First outing with Neverfull 1854 loaded up with paperwork. I'm loving this bag, it was nice not having to worry about virgin vachetta handles. But did have to consider the cloth getting dirty, although it's very thick and durable fabric (that the dirt will blend into well) Been wearing my PA with the adjustable monogram strap but was nice just to throw it in the Neverfull.


----------



## eena1230

Using my keepall xs on this wonderful Saturday


----------



## gwendo25

Went to my local LV store today hoping to score a couple of the holiday animations. Purchased the London bandeau and coin purse with Japanese cherry blossoms. Only downside is the stitching on the coin purse must have been done by someone who had a few too many!


----------



## tnguyen87

Carrying this cutie to a friend’s house with some macarons I made as a gift since I cannot show up empty handed!


----------



## travelbliss

Jumper said:


> I love using this oldie as a wallet because it can put everything in, cards, money bills and even a separate compartment for coins! When will LV make pochette accessories like this again? I don’t know how long this wallet can last. This is my second piece actually as I had actually stained the older piece with a burger. I bought 2 pieces of the same pochette some years back and I didn’t dare use this piece as often because I am so clumsy. I’m crazy for buying two of the same pochette but I had loved it so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211777


I miss the mini Lin material...hoping for a retro encore !!  yours is in fab condition !!


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Unboxing 3 Xmas Animations items, I’m glad that the stitches are perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210564
> View attachment 5210565
> View attachment 5210563
> 
> View attachment 5210566
> 
> I bought the DA PA to wear it with this 2 pieces .
> My Mono PA is hiding somewhere in my closet, I have to search for it when I’m free, to be worn with the London mp
> View attachment 5210567


@23adeline ... girl, u know i was just waiting to see your _custom Azur MPA_ !!!  LVoe this !!!


----------



## Iamminda

tnguyen87 said:


> Carrying this cutie to a friend’s house with some macarons I made as a gift since I cannot show up empty handed!



We have missed seeing your amazing macarons on the forum .


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> @23adeline ... girl, u know i was just waiting to see your _custom Azur MPA_ !!!  LVoe this !!!


You’ve made my day @travelbliss


----------



## Jumper

This is the “newer” piece I bought because I couldn’t bear the thoughts of them running out of it when I have to retire my first piece. I have speedy B 30 in mini Lin too. But I need to get that cleaned. It’s smelling funky now.


----------



## fyn72

Met with a friends 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
for a Sunday brunch. Love wearing the PA crossbody so I don’t have to put my bag down anywhere, it’s light enough to leave on.


----------



## Alicja K

23adeline said:


> Unboxing my long waited Capucines BB, she is so cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189644
> View attachment 5189645
> View attachment 5189646


Wow what a beautiful colours   this is one of my favourite version of Capucines, would love to have this one. Nice one, good choice


----------



## mrslkc23

Coffee break with reverse PM ❤


----------



## JuiceBox

Taking my vintage 30 Trocadero to the outlet


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

mrslkc23 said:


> Coffee break with reverse PM ❤
> 
> View attachment 5212982


Looks lovely!


----------



## 23adeline

Alicja K said:


> Wow what a beautiful colours   this is one of my favourite version of Capucines, would love to have this one. Nice one, good choice


Thanks 
The price of the 2 latest Capucines BB that I bought last month ,  just increased by 7.5% on Oct 1!


----------



## LittleStar88

Ready for Sunday and the week ahead…


----------



## gwendo25

Odeon PM with holiday animation.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

gwendo25 said:


> Odeon PM with holiday animation.
> 
> View attachment 5213311


So cute!!


----------



## kcd1695

LittleStar88 said:


> Ready for Sunday and the week ahead…
> 
> View attachment 5213232


I love the bag charm!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

A little love for my speedy 20


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

My World Tour Bumbag makes a wonderful passenger


----------



## 23adeline

Colourful bag to brighten up my Monday


----------



## _vee

Took my cute little mini pochette to a pumpkin patch. Had some yummy pizza, poutine and then Baskin Robbins .


----------



## VSUVUS

LV Alma BB…my shopping buddy today  

(not pictured: I went full LV today w/ a MPA, also in DE, and a 6key holder in Mono in my Alma without noticing it til I was checking out lol)


----------



## balen.girl

After collecting my mini pochette..


----------



## jelly-baby

School run then shops with trusty backpack and two little LV SLGs. I nearly sold the trunks cles recently and the buyer changed her mind. I took it as a sign and now I’m so glad it’s still mine!


----------



## DamierEbene

Cosy cardigan in creamy colors and Azur is ready for fall


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Colourful bag to brighten up my Monday
> View attachment 5213639
> View attachment 5213640


Gorgeous with your shirt!!!


----------



## tere8

Just added this little cutie on Sat. It fits my keep pouch, my key fob, and iPhone mini 12. Ready to grab a cup of coffee at the local coffee shop with this cutie. ☺


----------



## boyoverboard

jelly-baby said:


> School run then shops with trusty backpack and two little LV SLGs. I nearly sold the trunks cles recently and the buyer changed her mind. I took it as a sign and now I’m so glad it’s still mine!
> 
> View attachment 5213856


Love, love, love that trunks clés! It’s my hope to find one pre-loved some day!


----------



## Krystelle_S

Target run with my multi pochette.


----------



## jelly-baby

boyoverboard said:


> Love, love, love that trunks clés! It’s my hope to find one pre-loved some day!



Hope you find one. Can’t believe I nearly sold mine. I really must just keep hold of things and get out of this habit of selling because I’m not using it daily or whatever.


----------



## mightyhunter

Took my LV x Murakami Cherry Blossom Pochette to a Fall celebration pop-up in Toronto. Definitely a few clashing prints going on here but I wanted to get some use out of her before Canadian winter weather arrives 

Didn't see you there @_vee but it's so cool that you also went recently


----------



## jane

Coffee break, happy Monogram Monday!


----------



## boyoverboard

jelly-baby said:


> Hope you find one. Can’t believe I nearly sold mine. I really must just keep hold of things and get out of this habit of selling because I’m not using it daily or whatever.


Definitely! I have made that mistake before and had to repurchase.


----------



## boyoverboard

jane said:


> Coffee break, happy Monogram Monday!
> View attachment 5214117


Beautiful shot!


----------



## CAcker01

orchid08 said:


> My new baby on her first bar date.



I LOVE this bag with the charm added!! I may have to get this for mine! Thanks for the inspo! I hope your date went well!!!


----------



## CAcker01

My new monogram star trail boots out this weekend with my noir spring street!!!


----------



## tere8

jane said:


> Coffee break, happy Monogram Monday!
> View attachment 5214117


So pretty! Love that reverse PM and discounted coin card holder. I had been wanting that coin card holder in Fushia but they're no longer available.


----------



## _vee

balen.girl said:


> After collecting my mini pochette..
> View attachment 5213842


Beautiful!


----------



## _vee

mightyhunter said:


> Took my LV x Murakami Cherry Blossom Pochette to a Fall celebration pop-up in Toronto. Definitely a few clashing prints going on here but I wanted to get some use out of her before Canadian winter weather arrives
> 
> Didn't see you there @_vee but it's so cool that you also went recently
> 
> View attachment 5214108


Wow, that’s so cool that we both went  I loved the fall vibes. Beautiful pochette


----------



## _vee

jane said:


> Coffee break, happy Monogram Monday!
> View attachment 5214117


The PM in reverse looks beautiful especially with that gorgeous card holder!


----------



## travelbliss

EpiFanatic said:


> A little love for my speedy 20


Gorgeous !! What is this stunning color ??


----------



## Aliluvlv

jelly-baby said:


> School run then shops with trusty backpack and two little LV SLGs. I nearly sold the trunks cles recently and the buyer changed her mind. I took it as a sign and now I’m so glad it’s still mine!
> 
> View attachment 5213856


Omg I love everything about the trunks line and have been lucky to get a few pieces in it. You ever decide to sell your cles let me know.


----------



## EpiFanatic

travelbliss said:


> Gorgeous !! What is this stunning color ??


Plain old black.  I just love this bag.


----------



## _vee

Monogram Monday


----------



## 23adeline

Papillon trunk 
	

		
			
		

		
	




and Beauborg open back Derby


----------



## gwendo25

I love the pop of colour that the holiday animation accessories bring to otherwise very monotone bags.  As stand alone pieces however IMO they look very teenybopperish but as always, great collector items.


----------



## Maxie25

Dkay6 said:


> View attachment 5167885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daily combo for the last two weeks



Gorgeous!  Is this the OTG PM size?


----------



## Antonia

My vintage Knightsbridge


----------



## Roxannek

My so beautiful, One Handle Flap that I don’t grab often enough


----------



## Iamminda

Roxannek said:


> My so beautiful, One Handle Flap that I don’t grab often enough
> View attachment 5215278



i love this gorgeous bag.  And that black charm is so cute.


----------



## 23adeline

Last evening I was searching for my old Monogram PA, couldn’t find it but I found this ! LV Love Note that I bought 3 years ago, as a dinner bag.
Brought it to Macao a few days after that , together with the Double V and Keepall 45. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It is bigger than my daily bags that I’m using nowadays  
Today I bring it to work , pairing it with a leather strap and a ‘scarf on chain’ to make it more ‘casual look‘.


----------



## _vee

23adeline said:


> Last evening I was searching for my old Monogram PA, couldn’t find it but I found this ! LV Love Note that I bought 3 years ago, as a dinner bag.
> Brought it to Macao a few days after that , together with the Double V and Keepall 45.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215497
> View attachment 5215499
> 
> It is bigger than my daily bags that I’m using nowadays
> Today I bring it to work , pairing it with a leather strap and a ‘scarf on chain’ to make it more ‘casual look‘.
> View attachment 5215501
> View attachment 5215502


Soo pretty!!


----------



## viewwing

My RB duo going out today


----------



## GAN

Out with my vernis Santa Monica clutch bag for my quick lunch..


----------



## balen.girl

Quick lunch at Japanese restaurant.


----------



## baghabitz34

Mono & caramel Neonoe yesterday & today


----------



## EmmJay

Petit Sac Plat and plaid.


----------



## mightyhunter

Coffee run with my absolute favourite darling piece


----------



## Aliluvlv

EmmJay said:


> Petit Sac Plat and plaid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215774


You are rockin' this! I've missed your super stylish pictures. Welcome back!


----------



## fathom2010

Hi everyone! What do you think of the tiny backpack as a crossbody this way? I'm on the fence with this and would love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## mightyhunter

fathom2010 said:


> Hi everyone! What do you think of the tiny backpack as a crossbody this way? I'm on the fence with this and would love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215902
> View attachment 5215905



I know people love to wear the PSM as a "bumbag" similarly to this, and think it's cute!
I'd imagine styling it this way with a thick strap would be *chef's kiss*


----------



## KathyB

My favorite oldie but goodie!  I adore this bag and LOVE carrying it!


----------



## Iamminda

balen.girl said:


> Quick lunch at Japanese restaurant.
> View attachment 5215601



How cute you used your Japan MP today .  Those Panda rolls are the most adorable things ever!


----------



## boyoverboard

fathom2010 said:


> Hi everyone! What do you think of the tiny backpack as a crossbody this way? I'm on the fence with this and would love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215902
> View attachment 5215905


I love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Colourful bag to brighten up my Monday
> View attachment 5213639
> View attachment 5213640


The Keepall XS looks great with your purple shirt!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mightyhunter said:


> Took my LV x Murakami Cherry Blossom Pochette to a Fall celebration pop-up in Toronto. Definitely a few clashing prints going on here but I wanted to get some use out of her before Canadian winter weather arrives
> 
> Didn't see you there @_vee but it's so cool that you also went recently
> 
> View attachment 5214108


Wow! You're a gorgeous  pumpkin!
Seriously,  your bag is super cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

VSUVUS said:


> LV Alma BB…my shopping buddy today
> 
> (not pictured: I went full LV today w/ a MPA, also in DE, and a 6key holder in Mono in my Alma without noticing it til I was checking out lol)
> View attachment 5213722


Love your  sweater!


----------



## fathom2010

mightyhunter said:


> I know people love to wear the PSM as a "bumbag" similarly to this, and think it's cute!
> I'd imagine styling it this way with a thick strap would be *chef's kiss*


Thanks, a thicker strap is a good idea! I'll have to look into some options.


----------



## mariliz11

Preparing my closet for fall and doing some cleaning. My collection of LV shawls, can’t wait for colder days


----------



## lemondln

mariliz11 said:


> Preparing my closet for fall and doing some cleaning. My collection of LV shawls, can’t wait for colder days
> View attachment 5216015




I am considering adding my first LV shawl, do these wear and tear well?


----------



## lemondln

Dress up my Doc BB red, its like dressing up my girl


----------



## VSUVUS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love your  sweater!



Thank you! It came home with me that day. The colour makes me feel all festive


----------



## balen.girl

Iamminda said:


> How cute you used your Japan MP today .  Those Panda rolls are the most adorable things ever!


Thank you Minda. It was the first time using MP Japan. Yes those Panda rolls is the cutest here.


----------



## 23adeline

Thanks SM


Sunshine mama said:


> The Keepall XS looks great with your purple shirt!


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

fathom2010 said:


> Hi everyone! What do you think of the tiny backpack as a crossbody this way? I'm on the fence with this and would love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215902
> View attachment 5215905


Both look good on you!


----------



## Mapoon

balen.girl said:


> Quick lunch at Japanese restaurant.
> View attachment 5215601


How cute are those little pandas.....


----------



## _vee

EmmJay said:


> Petit Sac Plat and plaid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215774


Gorgeous!


----------



## 23adeline

White little Locky BB


----------



## bbcerisette66

fathom2010 said:


> Hi everyone! What do you think of the tiny backpack as a crossbody this way? I'm on the fence with this and would love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215902
> View attachment 5215905


I love that tiny bag!!! Mine is from the BTP collection. So cute and beautiful!!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

What do you think about that small coussin bag ? A new beautiful colour Orchidée. launch planned for early November


----------



## mariliz11

lemondln said:


> I am considering adding my first LV shawl, do these wear and tear well?


Yes! I’ve had them for many many years and with dry cleaning they hold up perfect and are very soft and warm!


----------



## balen.girl

Mapoon said:


> How cute are those little pandas.....


Cuter than the MP right ? Hahaha..


----------



## balen.girl

Bought LV China bandeau and Pandora Harry Potter earrings for my 1st daughter and my young one was asking for doughnuts. Fair enough, everybody happy. Hahaha..


----------



## Dkay6

Maxie25 said:


> Gorgeous!  Is this the OTG PM size?


Yes! LOVE the pm. Perfect size!


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Petit Sac Plat and plaid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215774


Wowza!!  You as always bring the fire!  From head to toe, smile to shoes and that cutie LV, simply stunning!


----------



## Aliluvlv

balen.girl said:


> Bought LV China bandeau and Pandora Harry Potter earrings for my 1st daughter and my young one was asking for doughnuts. Fair enough, everybody happy. Hahaha..
> View attachment 5216628


I'll take the lot! Love all of it!


----------



## DrTootr

Using my Game On Kirigami, the large size pouch, to carry my new iPad Mini 6 in the pretty pink shade with my Apple Pencil. I find storing it this way really helps me to not lose the pencil


----------



## bfly

balen.girl said:


> Quick lunch at Japanese restaurant.
> View attachment 5215601



That panda rice is so adorable


----------



## balen.girl

bfly said:


> That panda rice is so adorable


That panda is the one who makes me want to get China Xmas collection. Yes, blame it on the cute panda..


----------



## balen.girl

Aliluvlv said:


> I'll take the lot! Love all of it!


Thank you A..


----------



## bfly

balen.girl said:


> That panda is the one who makes me want to get China Xmas collection. Yes, blame it on the cute panda..



Did you eat them?


----------



## EmmJay

fathom2010 said:


> Hi everyone! What do you think of the tiny backpack as a crossbody this way? I'm on the fence with this and would love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215902
> View attachment 5215905


I love it!


----------



## EmmJay

Aliluvlv said:


> You are rockin' this! I've missed your super stylish pictures. Welcome back!


Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

_vee said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Wowza!!  You as always bring the fire!  From head to toe, smile to shoes and that cutie LV, simply stunning!


Thanks Teresa!


----------



## DiamondGirl17

Grocery store run ❤️


----------



## Mapoon

balen.girl said:


> Bought LV China bandeau and Pandora Harry Potter earrings for my 1st daughter and my young one was asking for doughnuts. Fair enough, everybody happy. Hahaha..
> View attachment 5216628


Thank you dear for mentioning HP earrings...I am going to get myself a pair...got 15% off for birthday


----------



## balen.girl

Mapoon said:


> Thank you dear for mentioning HP earrings...I am going to get myself a pair...got 15% off for birthday


It’s very cute Mapoon, go get it.


----------



## balen.girl

bfly said:


> Did you eat them?


My daughter did.


----------



## balen.girl

Let’s start our Friyay…


----------



## balen.girl




----------



## lemondln

mariliz11 said:


> Yes! I’ve had them for many many years and with dry cleaning they hold up perfect and are very soft and warm!




Great, thank you


----------



## 23adeline

Lunch at Japanese restaurant ,using Wave MPA . First dining in after dine-ins were permitted


----------



## balen.girl

Collecting my online order..


----------



## moissydan98

(clearly) a coachie at heart, but decided to give speedy 25 a whirl. she’s rly cute


----------



## 23adeline

Taking pic of my Nano family


----------



## TinyB

23adeline said:


> Taking pic of my Nano family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217575


The noe purse would fit so well in this family  It's just as tiny, not sure why it wasn't named nano noe instead


----------



## l.ch.

fathom2010 said:


> Hi everyone! What do you think of the tiny backpack as a crossbody this way? I'm on the fence with this and would love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215902
> View attachment 5215905


Really like it on you!


----------



## bfly

Happy Friday all. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## jane

Bag of the day


----------



## _vee

jane said:


> Bag of the day
> 
> View attachment 5217672


Gorgeous bag and pup


----------



## Sunshine mama

My slgs and strap today.


----------



## coleab5

jane said:


> Bag of the day
> 
> View attachment 5217672


Omg, your pup is too cute!


----------



## jane

coleab5 said:


> Omg, your pup is too cute!



Thank you! She and my older dog (in my profile pic) are both rescue dogs from Taiwan


----------



## Cathryn

Playing around with Snapchat filters with my recently acquired roses speedy. Contemplated selling since day 1, I’m so use to my 25.. Does it look too big? I’m only 5’3


----------



## snibor

Cathryn said:


> Playing around with Snapchat filters with my recently acquired roses speedy. Contemplated selling since day 1, I’m so use to my 25.. Does it look too big? I’m only 5’3
> View attachment 5218170


One of my favorite old school collections.  I have the roses pochette purchased when it originally came out and still wear it. Your speedy looks gorgeous.


----------



## _vee

My 6 Key Holder, always in action


----------



## thewave1969

Cathryn said:


> Playing around with Snapchat filters with my recently acquired roses speedy. Contemplated selling since day 1, I’m so use to my 25.. Does it look too big? I’m only 5’3
> View attachment 5218170


Perfect size!!!


----------



## shyviolet

With my toiletry 26


----------



## 23adeline

TinyB said:


> The noe purse would fit so well in this family  It's just as tiny, not sure why it wasn't named nano noe instead


This is Nano Noe, not noe purse. The Noe Purse is smaller . 
This is pic of all my Noe family, Since1854 is Noe Purse


----------



## 23adeline

Using Speedy 20 navy blue today


----------



## Sunshine mama

My favorite SLGs and strap


_vee said:


> Took my cute little mini pochette to a pumpkin patch. Had some yummy pizza, poutine and then Baskin Robbins .
> 
> View attachment 5213663
> View attachment 5213664
> View attachment 5213665


How fun!!!


----------



## gwendo25

Saturday’s delight.


----------



## DrTootr

My weekend crew...




Love how much the TP26 can fit in it for it's size, perfect for carrying my new iPad Mini 6 in!

Have a great weekend everyone x


----------



## LittleStar88

It’s finally beginning to feel like Autumn. Bringing out Alma BB for the first time, perfect debut to celebrate Halloween.


----------



## baghabitz34

bbcerisette66 said:


> What do you think about that small coussin bag ? A new beautiful colour Orchidée. launch planned for early November


Not sure about the size, but love the color!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Enjoying Saturday with fall vibes and my mono Métis


----------



## DrTootr

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Enjoying Saturday with fall vibes and my mono Métis
> View attachment 5218496


It looks so cool with the black LV bag strap! I have the Métis too but in the reverse monogram, so I might try to see how it would look with this bag strap as well


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

DrTootr said:


> It looks so cool with the black LV bag strap! I have the Métis too but in the reverse monogram, so I might try to see how it would look with this bag strap as well


Thank you so much hun!    This strap is also so comfortable! And it perfectly helps to integrate the bag into the outfit with black cloths I guess this strap would look even better with the reverse Métis as she already has black leather details to match  would be great to know what you think once you’ve tried it out


----------



## DrTootr

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Thank you so much hun!    This strap is also so comfortable! And it perfectly helps to integrate the bag into the outfit with black cloths I guess this strap would look even better with the reverse Métis as she already has black leather details to match  would be great to know what you think once you’ve tried it out



When I try it out I'll let you know @MarryMeLV_Now  

I also have the pink version of this strap from my MPA, but I think the black strap could be the winner after seeing yours x


----------



## travelbliss

Not the same city,  but the Palm trees match !!


----------



## mariliz11

Black Epi PA with strap ready for a night out


----------



## Roxannek

Ok I know I go all in on my new bags with picture overload. Navy Nacre Speedy 20 for an afternoon photo shoot with my mini doxie, Olive. She likes it too, just not on her chair.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Iamminda

Roxannek said:


> Ok I know I go all in on my new bags with picture overload. Navy Nacre Speedy 20 for an afternoon photo shoot with my mini doxie, Olive. She likes it too, just not on her chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218606
> View attachment 5218607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Super cute — Olive and your new Speedy .  Would love a close up picture of little cutie Vivienne the next time you post this one .


----------



## Roxannek

Iamminda said:


> Super cute — Olive and your new Speedy .  Would love a close up picture of little cutie Vivienne the next time you post this one .


Hi Minda! I know so cute! I hope it’s ok to post here. On etsy ATLaserDesigns. She has some really cute items and Anna is very nice to deal with


----------



## Iamminda

Roxannek said:


> Hi Minda! I know so cute! I hope it’s ok to post here. On etsy ATLaserDesigns. She has some really cute items and Anna is very nice to deal with
> View attachment 5218640
> View attachment 5218641



Thank you so much for the close up and info — she is so cute  and is a perfect match for your gorgeous Speedy (this bag tempts me since the 25 is too big on me ). I will go look at the Etsy site later. Thanks again .


----------



## Aliluvlv

Roxannek said:


> Ok I know I go all in on my new bags with picture overload. Navy Nacre Speedy 20 for an afternoon photo shoot with my mini doxie, Olive. She likes it too, just not on her chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218606
> View attachment 5218607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Everything in this pic is pure joy! Olive is beautiful and I love your bag charm on the super gorgeous navy speedy 20!


----------



## Roxannek

Iamminda said:


> Thank you so much for the close up and info — she is so cute  and is a perfect match for your gorgeous Speedy (this bag tempts me since the 25 is too big on me ). I will go look at the Etsy site later. Thanks again .


Oh you’re so welcome! Yes you need a 20!


----------



## Roxannek

Aliluvlv said:


> Everything in this pic is pure joy! Olive is beautiful and I love your bag charm on the super gorgeous navy speedy 20!


Aww thank you


----------



## Alicja K

_vee said:


> My 6 Key Holder, always in action
> 
> View attachment 5218213


Libre Ysl, love this fragrance, I have it too.   and my dream bag, maybe some day will be lucky enough to get this beauty  but still can't make up my mind which hardware colour to choose with black bag. Any thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

boyoverboard said:


> Definitely! I have made that mistake before and had to repurchase.


Same. I've made so many mistakes by selling off pieces that I've regretted years later. Especially this adorable light green patent leather Chanel that I had. It was tdf. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

23adeline said:


> Papillon trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214523
> View attachment 5214525
> 
> and Beauborg open back Derby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214524


OMG I love those shoes! Does LV still make them or are they discontinued?


----------



## _vee

Alicja K said:


> Libre Ysl, love this fragrance, I have it too.   and my dream bag, maybe some day will be lucky enough to get this beauty  but still can't make up my mind which hardware colour to choose with black bag. Any thoughts or recommendations?


I prefer their gold hardware, it’s so gorgeous  Very shiny. It’s also quite durable, and you don’t have to worry about tarnishing. This mix matelasse WOC also comes in a beautiful dark beige colour, and an off white colour too. I also have the black on black large WOC, with the regular matelasse leather. The black hardware is more prone to chipping, so just be mindful of that. All of their WOC’s are quite durable


----------



## Mapoon

Heading to the city to pick up the final item I ordered for the Christmas animation..pairing my nano speedy with a Hermes nano scarf


----------



## fyn72

Roxannek said:


> Ok I know I go all in on my new bags with picture overload. Navy Nacre Speedy 20 for an afternoon photo shoot with my mini doxie, Olive. She likes it too, just not on her chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218606
> View attachment 5218607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Gorgeous bag and cute furbaby! She’s adorable!


----------



## Roxannek

fyn72 said:


> Gorgeous bag and cute furbaby! She’s adorable!


Thank you


----------



## fyn72

Roxannek said:


> Hi Minda! I know so cute! I hope it’s ok to post here. On etsy ATLaserDesigns. She has some really cute items and Anna is very nice to deal with
> View attachment 5218640
> View attachment 5218641


Wow it’s so well done! Perfect match!


----------



## fyn72

Out and about, bought some plants and bits and pieces at a market. Pochette accessories with a long strap makes it an easy grab and go, love it!


----------



## 23adeline

Mid Century Gal said:


> OMG I love those shoes! Does LV still make them or are they discontinued?


They are still available, I just bought them 1-2 months ago


----------



## Cathryn

snibor said:


> One of my favorite old school collections.  I have the roses pochette purchased when it originally came out and still wear it. Your speedy looks gorgeous.


Thank you. Really want the pochette, suits me better but think I’m hanging on to the speedy.. roses collection is so vibrant and beautiful


----------



## pinklambies

Christmas animation mini at breakfast today


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> This is Nano Noe, not noe purse. The Noe Purse is smaller .
> This is pic of all my Noe family, Since1854 is Noe Purse
> View attachment 5218335





23adeline said:


> This is Nano Noe, not noe purse. The Noe Purse is smaller .
> This is pic of all my Noe family, Since1854 is Noe Purse
> View attachment 5218335


I love your Noé family. I like the shape of the Noé


----------



## gwendo25

Planning some shopping today with these.


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> I love your Noé family. I like the shape of the Noé


Oh thank you 
The biggest one is really big, I think I had used it 3-4 times only when I newly bought it


----------



## BagLady14

My Noe BB patinaing nicely.


----------



## GJ*

vacation  
unfortunately the room does not open


----------



## BringMyBurberry




----------



## melovepurse

At the hair salon with LV sandals and Vanity PM


----------



## baghabitz34

Using my favorite LV to celebrate National Handbag Day!


----------



## bubablu

A good looking pair.


----------



## _vee

Out for some pho today


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Out for meatball spaghetti with my PA tonight


----------



## _vee

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Out for meatball spaghetti with my PA tonight
> View attachment 5219334


Looks delicious!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

_vee said:


> Looks delicious!


Thank you hun!  Yours too!


----------



## Iamminda

Yum  — LV pairs nicely with food, doesn’t it?  .



_vee said:


> Out for some pho today
> 
> View attachment 5219312







MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Out for meatball spaghetti with my PA tonight
> View attachment 5219334


----------



## Iamminda

Obsessed with this great bag/strap combo .  A few weeks back, TinyB posted her bag with a lovely Etsy strap and I couldn’t stop thinking about the strap.  Since it’s currently sold out, I found a similar one on Amazon.


----------



## brnicutie

_vee said:


> Out for some pho today
> 
> View attachment 5219312





MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Out for meatball spaghetti with my PA tonight
> View attachment 5219334


All this food looks amazing. I swear you people are going to throw me off my keto diet lol.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Obsessed with this great bag/strap combo .  A few weeks back, TinyB posted her bag with a lovely Etsy strap and I couldn’t stop thinking about the strap.  Since it’s currently sold out, I found a similar one on Amazon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219518


  Love this M!   The strap works perfectly with DE and gives it a wonderful pop! What a cool bag too!


----------



## mrslkc23

brnicutie said:


> All this food looks amazing. I swear you people are going to throw me off my keto diet lol.



 Oh hi there fellow keto-nian (if there's such a word! Lol)


----------



## mrslkc23

Ms Boulogne's first outing!  Picked up my Xmas Hollywood bandeau and a quick coffee break


----------



## brnicutie

mrslkc23 said:


> Oh hi there fellow keto-nian (if there's such a word! Lol)


Hi!  I'm trying to be good, but feel like cheating everyday.


----------



## 23adeline

Brought my second girl for her second dose of vaccine this morning  , using Since 1854 Capucines Mini and clogs


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Iamminda said:


> Yum  — LV pairs nicely with food, doesn’t it?  .


Oh yes it does!    And with coffee


----------



## gwendo25

Felicie and friends


----------



## CAcker01

Roxannek said:


> My so beautiful, One Handle Flap that I don’t grab often enough
> View attachment 5215278



This bag is GORGEOUS! The luggage tag and charm are so perfect


----------



## CAcker01

LittleStar88 said:


> It’s finally beginning to feel like Autumn. Bringing out Alma BB for the first time, perfect debut to celebrate Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 5218435



Obsessed with this keychain and sick I cannot find one in good condition for under 1k. Love your fall look!!!!!


----------



## CAcker01

Weekend outing in my monogram star trail ankle boots and Valisette Souple bb. I left the Valisette shoulder/cross-body strap at home and hand-carried with the chain attached for a more nighttime look.


----------



## serybrazil

me and my beauty at work today


----------



## Aliluvlv

mrslkc23 said:


> Ms Boulogne's first outing!  Picked up my Xmas Hollywood bandeau and a quick coffee break
> 
> View attachment 5219670
> View attachment 5219683


Hooray bag twin! Looks awesome! Congratulations and both your bag and bandeau!


----------



## Aliluvlv

serybrazil said:


> me and my beauty at work today
> View attachment 5219990


Beautiful and love your pusheen!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Love this M!   The strap works perfectly with DE and gives it a wonderful pop! What a cool bag too!



Thanks so much A .  Just trying a lot of different accessories on my bags these days .


----------



## Roxannek

CAcker01 said:


> This bag is GORGEOUS! The luggage tag and charm are so perfect


Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Obsessed with this great bag/strap combo .  A few weeks back, TinyB posted her bag with a lovely Etsy strap and I couldn’t stop thinking about the strap.  Since it’s currently sold out, I found a similar one on Amazon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219518


I've missed this beauty.  I'm glad I get to see it again.


----------



## Sunshine mama

gwendo25 said:


> Planning some shopping today with these.
> 
> View attachment 5219070


What a cute DE family!


----------



## Sunshine mama

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5219219
> 
> Using my favorite LV to celebrate National Handbag Day!


Lovely bag! Your flowers are lovely too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using my Clapton backpack and a monogram Monday mono strap.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I've missed this beauty.  I'm glad I get to see it again.



Thanks kindly SSSSM .  Speaking of a missed beauty, I am happy to see your gorgeous Clapton today!  I still think about the pink one that got away.


----------



## shyviolet

Going out with my


----------



## brnicutie

with my mpa at shabu shabu


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> with my mpa at shabu shabu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220588


Ok brnicutie you've outdone yourself! Between the delicious food and your delicious -is that a smores charm!? and gorgeous bags i can't stop drooling


----------



## Nhare

Went out to dinner and took my new beauty!


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> Ok brnicutie you've outdone yourself! Between the delicious food and your delicious -is that a smores charm!? and gorgeous bags i can't stop drooling


That is a s’mores hand sanitizer holder. I got it from Bath and Body Works. I thought it was the cutest.


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> That is a s’mores hand sanitizer holder. I got it from Bath and Body Works. I thought it was the cutest.
> View attachment 5220603


Lol, that's awesome!  My sister in law sent me one too, ghost kitty, which glows in the dark and is adorable but I haven't been brave enough to clip it on my bags.


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> Lol, that's awesome!  My sister in law sent me one too, ghost kitty, which glows in the dark and is adorable but I haven't been brave enough to clip it on my bags.


Yeah, you have to be really careful. You don't want to get sanitizer on the canvas.


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> with my mpa at shabu shabu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220588



Perfect weather for shabu-shabu — delish .  The more I see this cute Japan design, the more I like it and want it too


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Perfect weather for shabu-shabu — delish .  The more I see this cute Japan design, the more I like it and want it too


I'm on the keto diet, so shabu works for me. I just eat all protein. You should get the Japan one. I'm just an enabler.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my Clapton backpack and a monogram Monday mono strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220281


Very cute bag and gorgeous too ! J’adore


----------



## elzi

Speedy B25 with khaki strap


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Bought this oldie but goodie out for the day.  Stellar Mahina in Poudre


----------



## balen.girl

Waiting for my daughter swimming class to finish..


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Metis + Capucines BB strap


----------



## gwendo25

Tuileries Besace with Clemence wallet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Very cute bag and gorgeous too ! J’adore


Merci!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

shyviolet said:


> Going out with my
> View attachment 5220333


Sooo hottttt!!


----------



## M_Butterfly

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5219154
> 
> vacation
> unfortunately the room does not open


Is that a keepall 55?  Love you LV fam


----------



## BowieFan1971

Broke out the vintage beauty yesterday, circa May 1998


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sac Plat PM


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220960


Beautiful fall pic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Thank you


----------



## Aliluvlv

Just cleaned up speedy b to go out this crisp fall day.  Needed some additional items to entertain myself with this afternoon and didn't want to take the NF. I'd forgotten how much she can hold! Amazing bag!


----------



## GJ*

M_Butterfly said:


> Is that a keepall 55?  Love you LV fam


thanks   
it's the keepall 50


----------



## GJ*

Disneyland Paris


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5220975
> 
> View attachment 5220976
> 
> Just cleaned up speedy b to go out this crisp fall day.  Needed some additional items to entertain myself with this afternoon and didn't want to take the NF. I'd forgotten how much she can hold! Amazing bag!


Your fall bag is gorgeous!


----------



## LuckyBitch

gwendo25 said:


> Tuileries Besace with Clemence wallet.
> 
> View attachment 5220822


Love your bag, it's beautiful


----------



## ifahima

I've been using my few months old speedyb25 the last couple days as there's been no rain here in London! Enjoying it as it won't last long!


----------



## bfly

_vee said:


> Out for some pho today
> 
> View attachment 5219312



I love pho too. Yummm


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5220975
> 
> View attachment 5220976
> 
> Just cleaned up speedy b to go out this crisp fall day.  Needed some additional items to entertain myself with this afternoon and didn't want to take the NF. I'd forgotten how much she can hold! Amazing bag!



Love your leaf charm on your amazing SpeedyB


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220960


Just gorgeous!!!! What a DE beauty!


----------



## Roe




----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Love your leaf charm on your amazing SpeedyB


Thank you M!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Roe said:


> View attachment 5221336


Wow! Loving these Fall photos! Stunning bag!


----------



## _vee

bfly said:


> I love pho too. Yummm


It was so good, I want it again


----------



## gwendo25

LuckyBitch said:


> Love your bag, it's beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## Cathryn

brnicutie said:


> That is a s’mores hand sanitizer holder. I got it from Bath and Body Works. I thought it was the cutest.
> View attachment 5220603





brnicutie said:


> That is a s’mores hand sanitizer holder. I got it from Bath and Body Works. I thought it was the cutest.
> View attachment 5220603


Oh my gosh it is adorable! B&BW is awesome, I got the milkshake sanitizer holder


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5220975
> 
> View attachment 5220976
> 
> Just cleaned up speedy b to go out this crisp fall day.  Needed some additional items to entertain myself with this afternoon and didn't want to take the NF. I'd forgotten how much she can hold! Amazing bag!


I love your Speedy and that cute agenda!  I have a DE mini-pochette to go with my Speedy but I should get one more SLG.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I’m a stripes girl.


----------



## 23adeline

Alma lemon is pairing with furry friend and this strap today


----------



## Love_N_Lune

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5219154
> 
> vacation
> unfortunately the room does not open


I hope you got in quickly.

what size is your keepall?


----------



## gwendo25

Love_N_Lune said:


> I hope you got in quickly.
> 
> what size is your keepall?


----------



## gwendo25

Pochette Métis and friends!


----------



## GJ*

Love_N_Lune said:


> I hope you got in quickly.
> 
> what size is your keepall?


it's a keepall 50


----------



## GJ*

finally back in paris


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5221859
> 
> finally back in paris


Wow I love your lineup! Especially that mon mono Keepall and all the fun pops of pink


----------



## JuiceBox

Alma BB at bingo this evening


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Boulogne together with my fave runaway sneakers


----------



## _vee

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5221859
> 
> finally back in paris


I love all the pink


----------



## _vee

23adeline said:


> Alma lemon is pairing with furry friend and this strap today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221667
> View attachment 5221669


Stunning colour and love the strap with this bag!


----------



## BagLady14

Not a bag picture today,, but..my birthday cake!


----------



## _vee

BagLady14 said:


> Not a bag picture today,, but..my birthday cake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5222167


So cute! Happy Birthday


----------



## 23adeline

BagLady14 said:


> Not a bag picture today,, but..my birthday cake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5222167


Happy birthday!


----------



## Aliluvlv

musiclover said:


> I love your Speedy and that cute agenda!  I have a DE mini-pochette to go with my Speedy but I should get one more SLG.


Thank you musiclover and yes there's always room for another SLG!


----------



## balen.girl

At car wash.. zzzz.. so sleepy..


----------



## balen.girl

BagLady14 said:


> Not a bag picture today,, but..my birthday cake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5222167


Nice cake.. Happy birthday


----------



## 23adeline

Using this keepall xs today, it’s my boy’s turn for vaccination . This bag keep sliding down from my shoulder because the material of my shirt is too smooth, crossbody is the remedy


----------



## Bumbles

BagLady14 said:


> Not a bag picture today,, but..my birthday cake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5222167


Gorgeous OTG tote cake! Happy birthday


----------



## mrslkc23

Took the beautiful Beverly MM out today! Fell in love with her all over again


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My uplifting LV pic yesterday. Happy Thursday everyone


----------



## GJ*

today I had to wait 1 hour to get into the lv at the champs elyssee to find out that there is no more hot stamping in the store.  you have to leave it there and pick it up after 48 hours.  
very disappointing.  
for this they had some articles from the christmas animation in stock.  just not the london bandeau that i would have liked to have. so i left empty-handed


----------



## ElectricBoots

Iamminda said:


> Went to buy light bulbs with DH today  (good place to take a pic in an empty aisle at Home Depot )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204450


I so love this! I go to Home depot with my designer bags in tow all the time


----------



## lemondln

mrslkc23 said:


> Took the beautiful Beverly MM out today! Fell in love with her all over again
> 
> View attachment 5222495
> View attachment 5222496




So cute!!!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

brnicutie said:


> with my mpa at shabu shabu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220588


Love that smore key chain!!  so cute.


----------



## brnicutie

Work_For_Purse said:


> Love that smore key chain!!  so cute.


thank you


----------



## TC1

Fall has arrived, almost time to pack this away for the season


----------



## nesia69

I added this pic in Chanel thread but just realised I am wearing something from LV too


----------



## jelly-baby

balen.girl said:


> At car wash.. zzzz.. so sleepy..
> View attachment 5222291



OMG the reflection of the LV with the blue is like the new Flight Mode collection. Great pic!


----------



## brnicutie

I’m taking the China Felicie out for the first time to Ka Makana Ali’i. One of the reasons I come to this mall is for the poi mochi drizzled with haupia sauce.


----------



## debsmith

Crushing on this Sully...such a great hobo.


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> I’m taking the China Felicie out for the first time to Ka Makana Ali’i. One of the reasons I come to this mall is for the poi mochi drizzled with haupia sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223165



Love the panda/Vivienne design .  Also, you had me at “mochi” and then to top it with “haupia sauce” too?  Sold!  Haupia is one of many things I miss about HI.  I have never had poi mochi before — is there actual poi inside?


----------



## Aliluvlv

mrslkc23 said:


> Took the beautiful Beverly MM out today! Fell in love with her all over again
> 
> View attachment 5222495
> View attachment 5222496


That's so beautiful!


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Love the panda/Vivienne design .  Also, you had me at “mochi” and then to top it with “haupia sauce” too?  Sold!  Haupia is one of many things I miss about HI.  I have never had poi mochi before — is there actual poi inside?


It's poi mixed with mochiko batter and sugar, then fried. You should try it the next time you're on Oahu. Haupia is one of my favorite desserts, anything haupia lol.


----------



## mrslkc23

Aliluvlv said:


> That's so beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## balen.girl

jelly-baby said:


> OMG the reflection of the LV with the blue is like the new Flight Mode collection. Great pic!


I didn’t realize until you said that. Hahaha.. Thank you..


----------



## GJ*

Galeries Lafayette


----------



## swags

I know you can carry ebene year round but I love pulling her out for fall. I missed her!


----------



## 23adeline

Busy day today , received these 2 small D rings in the afternoon but only have free time to try it on my Nano Nice just now 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also tried this bracelet on WC keepall keyring 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Brought this Sac Plat XS to work today


----------



## goodcrush

23adeline said:


> Busy day today , received these 2 small D rings in the afternoon but only have free time to try it on my Nano Nice just now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223571
> View attachment 5223574
> 
> Also tried this bracelet on WC keepall keyring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223572
> 
> Brought this Sac Plat XS to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223573



Where is your first chain used on nice nano from? I like that look. Does it feel like it’s quality made?


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Busy day today , received these 2 small D rings in the afternoon but only have free time to try it on my Nano Nice just now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223571
> View attachment 5223574
> 
> Also tried this bracelet on WC keepall keyring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223572
> 
> Brought this Sac Plat XS to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223573


Could you share where you got the d rings for your Nice nano? Or the size?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vintage Papillon


----------



## 23adeline

goodcrush said:


> Where is your first chain used on nice nano from? I like that look. Does it feel like it’s quality made?


Both the Nano Nice pics are actually the same chain , I bought it from our local online platform called Lazada. It’s actually made of plastic I think , but it’s strong enough for a small bag like that .


Sunshine mama said:


> Could you share where you got the d rings for your Nice nano? Or the size?


I bought them from the same online platform , the inner diameter is 12mm. I chose those with shortest legs so that they won’t raise the end of leather handle too much , even thought they still do. I attached the pic so that you understand what I meant


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Both the Nano Nice pics are actually the same chain , I bought it from our local online platform called Lazada. It’s actually made of plastic I think , but it’s strong enough for a small bag like that .
> 
> I bought them from the same online platform , the inner diameter is 12mm. I chose those with shortest legs so that they won’t raise the end of leather handle too much , even thought they still do. I attached the pic so that you understand what I meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223812
> View attachment 5223829


Thank you so much!


----------



## DrTootr

Went 'pink vibes only' for a Breast Cancer Awareness event I attended recently, using the pink side of my Giant LV Neverfull.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Vintage Papillon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223720



What a great vintage classic .  And I love that infrarouge (?) luggage tag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> What a great vintage classic .  And I love that infrarouge (?) luggage tag.


Thank you.   And it's is! You are good my friend!


----------



## balen.girl

My “denim” bag..


----------



## Aliluvlv

balen.girl said:


> My “denim” bag..
> View attachment 5224548


Love this!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Vintage Papillon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223720


What a vintage stunner, SM    Love how you updated it with such a modern-looking tag!


DrTootr said:


> Went 'pink vibes only' for a Breast Cancer Awareness event I attended recently, using the pink side of my Giant LV Neverfull.
> 
> View attachment 5223915


Beautiful nails for a beautiful event


----------



## fyn72

It’s pink week for breast cancer awareness so got to wear pink to work this week


----------



## DrTootr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What a vintage stunner, SM    Love how you updated it with such a modern-looking tag!
> 
> Beautiful nails for a beautiful event


Thanks so much @MyBelongs to Louis and have a great weekend


----------



## 23adeline

Went for a quick shopping , bought the Cluny Mini and Party Palm Spring 
The strap of this Cluny is smoother and softer as compared to Alma BB strap , I guess the monogram Speedy 20 will use this type of strap too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Went 'pink vibes only' for a Breast Cancer Awareness event I attended recently, using the pink side of my Giant LV Neverfull.
> 
> View attachment 5223915


Oh wow your nails are gorgeous,  and a perfect look with your beautiful bag!


----------



## balen.girl

Aliluvlv said:


> Love this!


Thank you A.. I bought a little brother for my denim bag.. I am opening the box now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Went for a quick shopping , bought the Cluny Mini and Party Palm Spring
> The strap of this Cluny is smoother and softer as compared to Alma BB strap , I guess the monogram Speedy 20 will use this type of strap too.
> View attachment 5224712
> View attachment 5224713
> View attachment 5224715
> View attachment 5224716


That Cluny mini is so darn cute! How do you like the size so far?


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> My “denim” bag..
> View attachment 5224548


It's so cute! I love how you made it more girly!


----------



## travelbliss

fyn72 said:


> It’s pink week for breast cancer awareness so got to wear pink to work this week
> View attachment 5224596



LVoe your pink combo !!  What also caught my eye is your beautiful cheval mirror.... I've been searching for one ....


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> That Cluny mini is so darn cute! How do you like the size so far?


I like small size bag at the moment, so this size is perfect. I wished the strap is longer


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Went for a quick shopping , bought the Cluny Mini and Party Palm Spring
> The strap of this Cluny is smoother and softer as compared to Alma BB strap , I guess the monogram Speedy 20 will use this type of strap too.
> View attachment 5224712
> View attachment 5224713
> View attachment 5224715
> View attachment 5224716



How are you liking the new Cluny mini that came home with you ??  any chance you can show what fits inside ?  Is the magnet as strong as on the the BBs ??  Girl u know I shop vicariously thru your posts !!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> It’s pink week for breast cancer awareness so got to wear pink to work this week
> View attachment 5224596


Your pink bag and your shirt are perfect together!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Breast cancer  awareness pink bag today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My uplifting LV pic yesterday. Happy Thursday everyone
> View attachment 5222686


Simply delish! Both the drink and the pochette cles!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLady14 said:


> Not a bag picture today,, but..my birthday cake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5222167


Such a gorgeous cake. Happy bday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Just gorgeous!!!! What a DE beauty!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roe said:


> View attachment 5221336


My my goodness! I love everything about this picture! Love love your bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EpiFanatic said:


> I’m a stripes girl.



I see your are walking towards the police car!!! You're under arrest for looking too cute!
Sorry it's corny but it's Saturday, and I had to say it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JuiceBox said:


> Alma BB at bingo this evening
> View attachment 5221944


Oh I love that charm with this Alma BB! A perfect pairing!


----------



## bfly

BagLady14 said:


> Not a bag picture today,, but..my birthday cake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5222167



Happy birthday.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Breast cancer  awareness pink bag today.
> View attachment 5224852


Wow! Soooooo beautiful!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Breast cancer  awareness pink bag today.
> View attachment 5224852


I’m in awe of how daintily you accessorize your LVs, my friend  Such ladylike elegance < pink perfection!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Saturday all  Nothing says fall like plaid and camo (my jacket)


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I’m in awe of how daintily you accessorize your LVs, my friend  Such ladylike elegance < pink perfection!


Awww, thank you sweet MyB!!
It is a little too sweet, but it's ok because it has no calories. 


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Saturday all  Nothing says fall like plaid and camo (my jacket)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5224935
> View attachment 5224936


Love this picture to get me in the mood for fall!


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> How are you liking the new Cluny mini that came home with you ??  any chance you can show what fits inside ?  Is the magnet as strong as on the the BBs ??  Girl u know I shop vicariously thru your posts !!!!


I like that it fits all my daily things, 2-3 card holders, hand sanitizer, lipstick, tissues and car key .
Yes the magnet is as strong.
Here are comparison pics for you 

Cluny BB vs Mini


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> It's so cute! I love how you made it more girly!


Thank you Sunshine..


----------



## MCBadian07

Pochette Metis Turtledove with the Coussin PM chain and Around the World Bandeau with Japan MPA for birthday dinner


----------



## MCBadian07

Shopping trip with Vivienne 
Speedy 35 B DE with Japan RCP
My iPod Nano fits in the RCP


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Breast cancer  awareness pink bag today.
> View attachment 5224852



This is SO gorgeous SSSSM .  Love love love the pearls with this pink beauty


----------



## Iamminda

MCBadian07 said:


> Pochette Metis Turtledove with the Coussin PM chain and Around the World Bandeau with Japan MPA for birthday dinner
> 
> View attachment 5225115
> View attachment 5225116



Very pretty — love this look!  I wish I had the Coussin chain to go with my PM (I use one from Mautto for mine).


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> Breast cancer  awareness pink bag today.
> View attachment 5224852


Love the pink/pearls combo!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Saturday all  Nothing says fall like plaid and camo (my jacket)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5224935
> View attachment 5224936



Happy Saturday V .  Your plaid pants look so good, especially paired with your OOTD.  (It’s hard to find the perfect plaid pattern, at least for me).


----------



## _vee

MCBadian07 said:


> Pochette Metis Turtledove with the Coussin PM chain and Around the World Bandeau with Japan MPA for birthday dinner
> 
> View attachment 5225115
> View attachment 5225116


Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! Soooooo beautiful!


Thank you!


MCBadian07 said:


> Pochette Metis Turtledove with the Coussin PM chain and Around the World Bandeau with Japan MPA for birthday dinner
> 
> View attachment 5225115
> View attachment 5225116


This is a smashing look together!


Iamminda said:


> This is SO gorgeous SSSSM .  Love love love the pearls with this pink beauty


Thank you IM! I'm so glad you started rocking the pearls, or else I'd still be using my boring straps.


_vee said:


> Love the pink/pearls combo!


Thank you so much vee!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

PA on PM strap for a lakeside walk


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Saturday all  Nothing says fall like plaid and camo (my jacket)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5224935
> View attachment 5224936



Happy weekend MB.


----------



## bfly

Using my beloved speedy 30. Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## eggz716

Went to a corn maze with my montsouris


----------



## fyn72

travelbliss said:


> LVoe your pink combo !!  What also caught my eye is your beautiful cheval mirror.... I've been searching for one ....


@travelbliss Thank you!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MCBadian07 said:


> Pochette Metis Turtledove with the Coussin PM chain and Around the World Bandeau with Japan MPA for birthday dinner
> 
> View attachment 5225115
> View attachment 5225116


Love it!  Everything looks amazing together!    Hoping I get my Japanese MP soon since I returned my RCP today at the store. Hope you have an awesome time at (your?) b-day dinner!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks! Weekend hugs to you all! @Sunshine mama ~      Yay!!
@Iamminda  ~ You’re too sweet. I agree, plaids can tricky to find and pair. I was really lucky to stumble on  these leggings at Winners that are flattering. Their $25 price didn’t hurt either lol. Fingers crossed for your plaid hunt!
@bfly  ~ I love your WaH accent this Saturday, my lemon twin! Cheers


----------



## MCBadian07

Aliluvlv said:


> Love it!  Everything looks amazing together!    Hoping I get my Japanese MP soon since I returned my RCP today at the store. Hope you have an awesome time at (your?) b-day dinner!


Thank you so much! Yes my birthday was yesterday


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sitting pretty!


----------



## Nhare

Happy Saturday Night!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MCBadian07 said:


> Thank you so much! Yes my birthday was yesterday


Hope you're having a wonderful birthday weekend!


----------



## fyn72

Beautiful weather so Went to the market then stopped for brunch.


----------



## 23adeline

My Sunday Palm Spring bagsss


----------



## gwendo25

Flower tote with London animation today.


----------



## balen.girl

Coffee morning and daydreaming of travel somewhere..


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh wow your nails are gorgeous,  and a perfect look with your beautiful bag!


Big virtual hugs and thanks @Sunshine mama


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Went for a quick shopping , bought the Cluny Mini and Party Palm Spring
> The strap of this Cluny is smoother and softer as compared to Alma BB strap , I guess the monogram Speedy 20 will use this type of strap too.
> View attachment 5224712
> View attachment 5224713
> View attachment 5224715
> View attachment 5224716


Your mini Cluny is very cute. 
I just ordered the coussin bag in Wine colour. I hope I will love it. The shape seems to be ugly when it is full. I ordered too the on my side PM in greige colour …..


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Breast cancer  awareness pink bag today.
> View attachment 5224852


Bravo


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> Breast cancer  awareness pink bag today.
> View attachment 5224852


So cute @Sunshine mama x


----------



## LVovely

Travelling once again… Spain!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Bravo





DrTootr said:


> So cute @Sunshine mama x


Thank you and merci!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> My Sunday Palm Spring bagsss
> View attachment 5225590


Soooo cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

HeartMyMJs said:


> Sitting pretty!
> View attachment 5225364


So sweet!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MCBadian07 said:


> Yes my birthday was yesterday


  Happy belated birthday!


----------



## MCBadian07

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy belated birthday!


Thank you sweet MB!


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Your mini Cluny is very cute.
> I just ordered the coussin bag in Wine colour. I hope I will love it. The shape seems to be ugly when it is full. I ordered too the on my side PM in greige colour …..


Thanks @bbcerisette66 
I guess this Coussin next to pink is the wine colour, it’s a nice colour . Looking forward to see your reveals


----------



## Love_N_Lune

At brunch much earlier


----------



## Aliluvlv

Love_N_Lune said:


> At brunch much earlier
> View attachment 5226253


Beautiful and yum! I want to brunch with you!


----------



## _vee

Love_N_Lune said:


> At brunch much earlier
> View attachment 5226253


Looks yummy!


----------



## 23adeline

Cluny Mini first outing


----------



## MeepMeep67

MCBadian07 said:


> Thank you so much! Yes my birthday was yesterday


Happy Birthday my friend!


----------



## MCBadian07

MeepMeep67 said:


> Happy Birthday my friend!


Awww thank you so much


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Thanks @bbcerisette66
> I guess this Coussin next to pink is the wine colour, it’s a nice colour . Looking forward to see your reveals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226152


I will do it ❤️


----------



## gwendo25

Sitting pretty and getting ready for the day!


----------



## mightyhunter

Coffee run with miss mini


----------



## MeepMeep67

Just got my covid booster shot. Headed to dinner now with Noe pouch & RCP


----------



## 23adeline

Since I have not decided whether to get the mono speedy 20, I use this speedy 20 with Cluny Mini strap


----------



## UpTime

Nano speedy is waiting for car service


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

lovelyrita said:


> Travelling once again… Spain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225928


OMG!! Gorgeous bags!!!! Love both unicorns, the pastel OTG and summer trunks Speedy!!!! Thanks for sharing this eye candy


----------



## elinda

Forgot to bring a beach bag on a beach holiday lol, so this is doing nicely instead


----------



## viewwing

gwendo25 said:


> Felicie and friends
> View attachment 5219874


Where’s the Felicie?


----------



## 23adeline

Keepall xs felt


----------



## Yuki85

Love everything on this picture 


elinda said:


> Forgot to bring a beach bag on a beach holiday lol, so this is doing nicely instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228063


----------



## mrslkc23

23adeline said:


> Keepall xs felt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228086


@23adeline i love all your bag accessories but specially adore this chain!! Is that from shopee/lazada by any chance? I am from SG and would love to search for that!!


----------



## mariliz11

Vintage petit Noe


----------



## 23adeline

mrslkc23 said:


> @23adeline i love all your bag accessories but specially adore this chain!! Is that from shopee/lazada by any chance? I am from SG and would love to search for that!!


Yes you are right ! I bought a bunch of them from Lazada  
This is the link and the pic 








						Creative Handmade Workshop Bag Portable Chain Hand Strap Modification Bag Chain Short Lace Accessory Bag Bag Chain Chain Accessories Single Buy
					






					s.lazada.com.my


----------



## mrslkc23

23adeline said:


> Yes you are right ! I bought a bunch of them from Lazada
> This is the link and the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative Handmade Workshop Bag Portable Chain Hand Strap Modification Bag Chain Short Lace Accessory Bag Bag Chain Chain Accessories Single Buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s.lazada.com.my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228101


Yay I found it!! Thank you


----------



## cpjoseph73

Moonlym said:


> Pont 9.
> 
> Followed me to work this morning
> View attachment 5016256


hi..How do you like it so far? I am planning on buying one but there are no many reviews online. Does it scratch easily? how is the weather and tear? thanks!!


----------



## Roe

Sunshine mama said:


> My my goodness! I love everything about this picture! Love love your bag!


Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nice Nano still makes me smile.


----------



## Sunshine mama

elinda said:


> Forgot to bring a beach bag on a beach holiday lol, so this is doing nicely instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228063


What a beautiful picture and bag!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice Nano still makes me smile.
> View attachment 5228533


Yours is beautiful too, SM! What a cutie


----------



## Aliluvlv

elinda said:


> Forgot to bring a beach bag on a beach holiday lol, so this is doing nicely instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228063


Perfection in paradise!    Where is this?  Have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## 23adeline

cpjoseph73 said:


> hi..How do you like it so far? I am planning on buying one but there are no many reviews online. Does it scratch easily? how is the weather and tear? thanks!!


I don’t own a Pont 9, but my CA told me the first generation Pont 9 get scratches easily . But I personally think the newer Pont 9 soft should be ok since they are grained calfskin


----------



## viewwing

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5223513
> 
> Galeries Lafayette


Looks quiet in Paris...


----------



## GJ*

viewwing said:


> Looks quiet in Paris...


yes it was very empty in paris.  usually there are a lot of asians there and in the well-known shops there were always special gifts with the current theme of the chinese year.  now i don't even know which animal is current this year.  i think that is also a reason why the hot stamping service in the store was abolished because tourism has collapsed.


----------



## elinda

Aliluvlv said:


> Perfection in paradise!    Where is this?  Have a wonderful holiday!


Thank you!
I’m in the Maldives


----------



## 23adeline

Marelle with Coussin pm chain as top handle


----------



## viewwing

GJ* said:


> yes it was very empty in paris.  usually there are a lot of asians there and in the well-known shops there were always special gifts with the current theme of the chinese year.  now i don't even know which animal is current this year.  i think that is also a reason why the hot stamping service in the store was abolished because tourism has collapsed.


So sad. However, I hope you had a good trip.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nice Nano again.  It's sooo easy to carry around.


----------



## jellycrumbs

First time carrying the newly acquired boulogne. I love how the middle setting fits crossbody on me. For reference, I'm 5'0"


----------



## TinyB

jellycrumbs said:


> First time carrying the newly acquired boulogne. I love how the middle setting fits crossbody on me. For reference, I'm 5'0"
> View attachment 5229383


It looks great on you!  That's how I like to wear mine too


----------



## rehfarehfa

ivyvid said:


> Just finished transferring my stuffs to my new to me zippy wallet
> View attachment 3384398


Love the color!


----------



## jellycrumbs

TinyB said:


> It looks great on you!  That's how I like to wear mine too


Thank you!


----------



## Aliluvlv

jellycrumbs said:


> First time carrying the newly acquired boulogne. I love how the middle setting fits crossbody on me. For reference, I'm 5'0"
> View attachment 5229383


Looks awesome on you bag twin! I can't believe I didn't try the middle setting crossbody yet I'm 4'10.3" (can't forget the .3)!  Hope you love using it!


----------



## MeepMeep67

My new partner for a busy, stressful day. Her first outing. Nice to get home to my friends here and a HUGE glass of wine. (I do love my new Speedy 20;  for me, worth the money for this perfect sized bag) *edit; thats what kind of day it was, I even posted in the wrong thread. This was suppose to be "whos in your passager seat!" oh well, glad my friends don't judge me having more wine now...


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice Nano still makes me smile.
> View attachment 5228533


She’s such a beauty


----------



## merekat703

wandering around with my PSM


----------



## cyndymariela

This is my favorite luxury small item purchase so far in my life. The Louis Vuitton utility crossbody. (I had the monogram one and liked it better, wish I would have kept both )


----------



## cyndymariela

charlie_c said:


> Cute little nano!
> 
> View attachment 3386272


So so cute. Love the pants too


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Thanks @bbcerisette66
> I guess this Coussin next to pink is the wine colour, it’s a nice colour . Looking forward to see your reveals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226152


I received it yesterday. The leather and the colour are stunning. But I don’t like the shape of the bag when my essential is inside. It is a little bulky. I only put a Victorine, a mini pochette, tissue, keys, and  phone inside. And there are traces of glue on one side of the bag ! Very disappointed. The bag will travel back to Paris today.


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> I received it yesterday. The leather and the colour are stunning. But I don’t like the shape of the bag when my essential is inside. It is a little bulky. I only put a Victorine, a mini pochette, tissue, keys, and  phone inside. And there are traces of glue on one side of the bag ! Very disappointed. The bag will travel back to Paris today.


Oh too bad it has traces of glue! What a bad quality control 
Maybe you could wait for the Coussin BB which is smaller and more suitable for your small body frame


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Oh too bad it has traces of glue! What a bad quality control
> Maybe you could wait for the Coussin BB which is smaller and more suitable for your small body frame


Yes and it is made in France!!!!
I saw the new colour orchidée for the coussin bb but it is too small for me. 
no problem I will wait for something I really love. Thank you


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Yes and it is made in France!!!!
> I saw the new colour orchidée for the coussin bb but it is too small for me.
> no problem I will wait for something I really love. Thank you



I might get the Coussin BB in black , even though I normally wouldn’t  choose black bag if there are other colours , but the black and chunky gold chain looks good in pic


----------



## 23adeline

Using these today


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> I might get the Coussin BB in black , even though I normally wouldn’t  choose black bag if there are other colours , but the black and chunky gold chain looks good in pic


The leather is so gorgeous in black !!!


----------



## jellycrumbs

Aliluvlv said:


> Looks awesome on you bag twin! I can't believe I didn't try the middle setting crossbody yet I'm 4'10.3" (can't forget the .3)!  Hope you love using it!


I took her out for errands yesterday and couldn't believe how lightweight she was! I'm also going to use her for travel on Sunday for the first time, so exciting! The middle setting should fit well on you crossbody


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> She’s such a beauty


Thank you!
I agree


----------



## mumu67

elinda said:


> Forgot to bring a beach bag on a beach holiday lol, so this is doing nicely instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228063


Guess its in the Maldives…. How lucky you and your LV are….


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Friday everyone! My Xmas preorder finally arrived in store ~ woohoo


----------



## natjyl

Taking my nano out for a long due haircut


----------



## balen.girl

First time with my new cutie


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

cyndymariela said:


> This is my favorite luxury small item purchase so far in my life. The Louis Vuitton utility crossbody. (I had the monogram one and liked it better, wish I would have kept both )
> View attachment 5229719


That especially looks gorgeous with your outfit. You look great!


----------



## cyndymariela

Mid Century Gal said:


> That especially looks gorgeous with your outfit. You look great!


Thank you


----------



## elinda

mumu67 said:


> Guess its in the Maldives…. How lucky you and your LV are….


Yes it is! Thanks


----------



## gwendo25

Planning a day of shopping with Siena MM.


----------



## Redu

Hi! Does anyone have pictures of the Mylockme chain pochette in greige?


----------



## _vee

Redu said:


> Hi! Does anyone have pictures of the Mylockme chain pochette in greige?


There’s a YouTube video about it


----------



## Redu

Yes I've seen that! And I think that's the only video there is regarding that bag in that color. Thats why I'd love to see pictures of it  I haven't found many pics of it either


----------



## bfly

My goodies for the weekend. Enjoy your weekend everyone.


----------



## 23adeline

Too busy to post here yesterday but I missed TPF   
Decorated Capucines Mini with a chain


----------



## Sunshine mama

These 2 never leave the house without me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday everyone! My Xmas preorder finally arrived in store ~ woohoo
> View attachment 5230130
> View attachment 5230131


Yayeee!!! So cute MyBelongs!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Too busy to post here yesterday but I missed TPF
> Decorated Capucines Mini with a chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230902
> View attachment 5230907


So pretty!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> These 2 never leave the house without me.
> View attachment 5230976



So gorgeous


----------



## fancyfloragurl

My bag is packed to go out for the Day. It is a GM Montsouris in Damier Ebene.


----------



## _vee

bfly said:


> My goodies for the weekend. Enjoy your weekend everyone.
> 
> View attachment 5230866


Love the beautiful bag and stunning SLG’s


----------



## bfly

_vee said:


> Love the beautiful bag and stunning SLG’s



Thank you dear.


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> These 2 never leave the house without me.
> View attachment 5230976


So pretty


----------



## _vee

Saturday SB run


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> These 2 never leave the house without me.
> View attachment 5230976


That small btp kirigami is so cute! Would go perfect with the btp tiny backpack!!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice Nano again.  It's sooo easy to carry around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229237


Hi SM, can I ask what d rings and chain you got to use with this. Where did you get it from and the size if I can kindly ask. Am thinking of adding this one to my collection soon. Need a pick me up


----------



## Bumbles

cyndymariela said:


> This is my favorite luxury small item purchase so far in my life. The Louis Vuitton utility crossbody. (I had the monogram one and liked it better, wish I would have kept both )
> View attachment 5229719


This looks gorgeous on you. Can I ask how come you decided to return the mono one? I find this bag is so pretty but it’s so overlooked and not many people buy it. The leather looks fab!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Bumbles How exciting! Can’t wait to see your reveal, B   



_vee said:


> Saturday SB run
> 
> View attachment 5231125


2 Damier prints + 2 SB’s = 


bfly said:


> My goodies for the weekend. Enjoy your weekend everyone.
> 
> View attachment 5230866


OMG! Can we say eye candy galore? Love, love, love and happy weekend to you too, BF 


Sunshine mama said:


> These 2 never leave the house without me.
> View attachment 5230976


Pure gorgeousness! Your SLG taste is just fab, my sunny friend 

Happy Saturday and TY for complimenting my pic!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Bumbles How exciting! Can’t wait to see your reveal, B
> 
> 
> 2 Damier prints + 2 SB’s =
> OMG! Can we say eye candy galore? Love, love, love and happy weekend to you too, BF
> 
> Pure gorgeousness! Your SLG taste is just fab, my sunny friend
> 
> Happy Saturday and TY for complimenting my pic!


Thanks MB! How have you been? What are you eyeing next?


----------



## mrslkc23

Makes me smile when Graceful's cheerful pivone interior slightly peeks out


----------



## 23adeline

Waiting at salon for my 2 younger kids’ haircut, my hairstylist friend who doesn’t work on Sunday purposely open his salon for us today


----------



## Mad_la_mans

One of my most used LV bags recently. Such an easy and carefeee everyday bag - Boulogne.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> Thanks MB! How have you been? What are you eyeing next?


I’m well, thanks  I’m debating between a preloved Alma BB in Rose litchi (to replace mine that they repaired badly) or getting next year’s wave of Skittles for my coral kick:


----------



## balen.girl

Waiting for my girls..


----------



## 23adeline

Arranging LV receipts
	

		
			
		

		
	



Using this beauty today


----------



## gwendo25

Getting ready to go out today with my Felicie. Bare essentials only!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I’m well, thanks  I’m debating between a preloved Alma BB in Rose litchi (to replace mine that they repaired badly) or getting next year’s wave of Skittles for my coral kick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231473


Oh that pink is gorgeous.  What is the name of the color?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Monogram Monday
Pochette accessoires in amarante with my 6 key holder in amarante.  Waiting for mini pochette in amarante to arrive so I can use them all together.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> So pretty


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dcooney4 said:


> A little bit caramel like. Very light and lovely leather.





Bumbles said:


> That small btp kirigami is so cute! Would go perfect with the btp tiny backpack!!


Thank you and I have thought that too!


Bumbles said:


> Hi SM, can I ask what d rings and chain you got to use with this. Where did you get it from and the size if I can kindly ask. Am thinking of adding this one to my collection soon. Need a pick me up


Thank you! I tied skinny ribbons tightly around the small leather loops just enough for an O ring to be inserted,  so that I could use whatever strap my heart desires.
@23adeline shared what she uses for her Nice Nano. She used tiny D-rings to attach a strap.


----------



## CAcker01

Out this past weekend with my new rose coussin!


----------



## mightyhunter

I was heading out with my Japanese MPA on her maiden voyage and then thought I'd place her in the "fruit" bowl for a quick snap. Not sure what I was going for but here she is LMAO


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you and I have thought that too!
> 
> Thank you! I tied skinny ribbons tightly around the small leather loops just enough for an O ring to be inserted,  so that I could use whatever strap my heart desires.
> @23adeline shared what she uses for her Nice Nano. She used tiny D-rings to attach a strap.
> View attachment 5232251
> View attachment 5232252
> View attachment 5232253


Thanks SM! That’s great to know!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Iamminda

Gorgeous  — can’t wait to see the pretty trio together 



Sunshine mama said:


> Monogram Monday
> Pochette accessoires in amarante with my 6 key holder in amarante.  Waiting for mini pochette in amarante to arrive so I can use them all together.
> View attachment 5232115
> View attachment 5232116


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous  — can’t wait to see the pretty trio together


Thank you IM!


----------



## gwendo25

Have to go to the passport office this morning.  Croisette will be my travel mate!


----------



## 23adeline

Daddy and baby keepall  




And saw a rainbow after work today


----------



## Love_N_Lune

23adeline said:


> Daddy and baby keepall
> View attachment 5232995
> View attachment 5232993
> View attachment 5232994
> 
> And saw a rainbow after work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232996


Ok…I didn’t know what to think of the mini bag charms…but OMG! You make total sense of it!!! Love this!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Daddy and baby keepall
> View attachment 5232995
> View attachment 5232993
> View attachment 5232994
> 
> And saw a rainbow after work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232996


Sooooo cute!    I love your mini keepall bagcharm. Wish I was able to get one too! It’s perfect with those moments were you just want to carry a little. And daddy keepall xs is divine. Glad you managed to get that pattern after all. It’s very unique!!


----------



## travelbliss

Sunshine mama said:


> Monogram Monday
> Pochette accessoires in amarante with my 6 key holder in amarante.  Waiting for mini pochette in amarante to arrive so I can use them all together.
> View attachment 5232115
> View attachment 5232116



Waiting for mine too in the Rose gold vernis.   Your trifecta Amarante set will be spectacular !!  U think they will add the traditional polishing cloth with our MPs ??


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> Sooooo cute!    I love your mini keepall bagcharm. Wish I was able to get one too! It’s perfect with those moments were you just want to carry a little. And daddy keepall xs is divine. Glad you managed to get that pattern after all. It’s very unique!!





Love_N_Lune said:


> Ok…I didn’t know what to think of the mini bag charms…but OMG! You make total sense of it!!! Love this!


Thanks all   
I was hesitating to get the keepall keyring initially because of the price, by the time I decided to get, my superhero CS wasn’t able to get it because it was too late to order, luckily my CA received ONE piece at her store .


----------



## Purrsey

when I'm feeling fun I carry my Cannes.


----------



## _vee

Went out for dinner and drinks tonight with my Croisette Chain Wallet.


----------



## 23adeline

This is my Petite Boite Chapeau 2nd time going out ..it is not too small for daily use anymore since I don’t keep mobile phone in handbag nowadays


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Monogram Monday
> Pochette accessoires in amarante with my 6 key holder in amarante.  Waiting for mini pochette in amarante to arrive so I can use them all together.
> View attachment 5232115
> View attachment 5232116


This is one of my favourite colours!  I love these beautiful pieces!


----------



## balen.girl

I always wear my Boulogne with other bandouliere strap and today is the first time I am using original strap. It’s comfortable on shoulder.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> This is one of my favourite colours!  I love these beautiful pieces!


Thank you. I love amarante because I don't have to worry about color transfer,  plus it's a gorgeous color.


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> Went out for dinner and drinks tonight with my Croisette Chain Wallet.
> 
> View attachment 5233506
> View attachment 5233507


Cute bag, but the nachos!!! Wow!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

travelbliss said:


> Waiting for mine too in the Rose gold vernis.   Your trifecta Amarante set will be spectacular !!  U think they will add the traditional polishing cloth with our MPs ??


Oh that color is gorgeous! If I didn't have my vernis pieces already,  I would have gotten what you ordered.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_vee said:


> Went out for dinner and drinks tonight with my Croisette Chain Wallet.
> 
> View attachment 5233506
> View attachment 5233507


My kind of meal  and your CW looks great!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> This is my Petite Boite Chapeau 2nd time going out ..it is not too small for daily use anymore since I don’t keep mobile phone in handbag nowadays
> View attachment 5233639
> View attachment 5233640
> View attachment 5233641


I really love this color combo. It's so classy!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

After work shopping with mono friends!


----------



## LittleStar88

All dressed and ready to go!


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute bag, but the nachos!!! Wow!!!


Thank you! They were super yummy


----------



## _vee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My kind of meal  and your CW looks great!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Went groceries shopping today with my Twist .  Actually saw someone there with a Fuschia Twist MM (was tempted to say to her “I like your bag” ).


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. I love amarante because I don't have to worry about color transfer,  plus it's a gorgeous color.


I think I need to start looking for a few pieces in amarante myself. The mini pochette might be a place to start for me!  I love looking at your beautiful things.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Went groceries shopping today with my Twist .  Actually saw someone there with a Fuschia Twist MM (was tempted to say to her “I like your bag” ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5234501


I love this photo!  It’s so fun!


----------



## musiclover

balen.girl said:


> I always wear my Boulogne with other bandouliere strap and today is the first time I am using original strap. It’s comfortable on shoulder.
> View attachment 5233722


This is a lovely combination!  I ordered the keyring in the London image for my Odeon. I have to pick it up!


----------



## AndreaM99

Outfit of the day.


----------



## balen.girl

musiclover said:


> This is a lovely combination!  I ordered the keyring in the London image for my Odeon. I have to pick it up!


Thank you musiclover. I am sure London keyring will look awesome on your Odeon.


----------



## balen.girl

AndreaM99 said:


> Outfit of the day.


I miss this bag. I return mine to LV due to glazing issues, mine is the empreinte version and we all know how horrible the old days glazing issues was. But I do love the bag.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

AndreaM99 said:


> Outfit of the day.


I love this bag. What bag is it? I've never seen it before. It's gorgeous!


----------



## AndreaM99

Mid Century Gal said:


> I love this bag. What bag is it? I've never seen it before. It's gorgeous!



Thank you, this bag is called Metis Hobo (a hobo version of Pochette Metis or PM). I believe it was released around 2011-2012 and discontinued around 2015-2016 in the empreinte version. I love hobos, so I am biased, but I think this is the best hobo LV ever made. Funny you asked me, I think I am the most addicted PF member to Metis (I love them all, hobo, PM, mono, epi & empreinte).


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

AndreaM99 said:


> Thank you, this bag is called Metis Hobo (a hobo version of Pochette Metis or PM). I believe it was released around 2011-2012 and discontinued around 2015-2016 in the empreinte version. I love hobos, so I am biased, but I think this is the best hobo LV ever made. Funny you asked me, I think I am the most addicted PF member to Metis (I love them all, hobo, PM, mono, epi & empreinte).


I love it. I'm surprised they discontinued it. I think it's stunning.


----------



## AndreaM99

Mid Century Gal said:


> I love it. I'm surprised they discontinued it. I think it's stunning.


Truly she is, in empreinte it looks great too! Well, that is what happens to good bags (nice looking and practical). Some of them are discontinued for developed manufacturer's defects (cracks of the canvas, melting of the glazing, etc.), some of them are not enough popular (money makers) and some are just too popular, so you can see it everywhere (LV does not care about this one). Metis Hobo had several issues, but thanks to LV customer service or outside (third parties) companies they can fix it and you can enjoy your bags for many years to come. Since 2015 I haven't seen a nice LV hobo bag, so they still sell well on pre-own markets.


----------



## 23adeline

Rose Des Vents pm


----------



## mrslkc23

MP with crossbody strap today, waiting for my girl to finish gymnastics training. Such an easy grab and go!


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Monogram Monday
> Pochette accessoires in amarante with my 6 key holder in amarante.  Waiting for mini pochette in amarante to arrive so I can use them all together.
> View attachment 5232115
> View attachment 5232116



Oh lovely   Can’t wait to see the MP.


----------



## AndreaM99

balen.girl said:


> I miss this bag. I return mine to LV due to glazing issues, mine is the empreinte version and we all know how horrible the old days glazing issues was. But I do love the bag.


I know, I am facing the same issues, but I am thankful to LV or third parties companies who can still fix the issues, so I do not need to get rid of my loves.


----------



## mariliz11

Matching browns, Ribera DE worn crossbody with strap and monogram brown/gold shawl.


----------



## hong211

Necklace


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> I love this photo!  It’s so fun!



Thanks so much ML .  I had to sneak in a picture without DH seeing


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Went groceries shopping today with my Twist .  Actually saw someone there with a Fuschia Twist MM (was tempted to say to her “I like your bag” ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5234501


Gorgeous IM  Those apples were very lucky to be visited by your lovely Twist!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Went groceries shopping today with my Twist . Actually saw someone there with a Fuschia Twist MM (was tempted to say to her “I like your bag” ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5234501


My gosh you made me laugh so hard I don’t know why!
Beautiful bag and picture!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My companion for the day!


----------



## Roxannek

23adeline said:


> Too busy to post here yesterday but I missed TPF
> Decorated Capucines Mini with a chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230902
> View attachment 5230907


This is the most beautiful little capucines I have ever seen! What is the name/size of this little cutie?


----------



## gwendo25

Just picked up my Boulogne.  Loving the size, shape and fit.  The short chain strap is a great extra feature.  Perfect for me! Happy Birthday to me from me.


----------



## bubablu

HeartMyMJs said:


> My companion for the day!
> View attachment 5235362


Wow!!! This could easily be a photo of me, so funny! Same bag, same car, same shoes, jeans and a grey something. Only difference: the glasses, lol. You sure have a great style, darling.


----------



## travelbliss

gwendo25 said:


> Just picked up my Boulogne.  Loving the size, shape and fit.  The short chain strap is a great extra feature.  Perfect for me! Happy Birthday to me from me.
> 
> View attachment 5235428



LVoe this bag more and more as I see it being posted.   Happiest of Birthdays to you !!  I always say the best presents are the ones we give ourselves   Enjoy !!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Traveling with my speedy b25.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Gorgeous IM  Those apples were very lucky to be visited by your lovely Twist!






Sunshine mama said:


> My gosh you made me laugh so hard I don’t know why!
> Beautiful bag and picture!



Thanks so much my lovely ladies .  SSSSM — it’s kind of a funny picture isn’t it?  Them apples!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

bubablu said:


> Wow!!! This could easily be a photo of me, so funny! Same bag, same car, same shoes, jeans and a grey something. Only difference: the glasses, lol. You sure have a great style, darling.


Awww twinsies!


----------



## 23adeline

Roxannek said:


> This is the most beautiful little capucines I have ever seen! What is the name/size of this little cutie?


It’s Capucines Mini, only remember it’s limited edition


----------



## 23adeline

Love this simple and classy LV Arch bag


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing these 2 cuties
Mongram Speedy bag charm 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Mini Boite Chapeau reverse monogram


----------



## 23adeline

WIMB 



I could put in a lipstick, car key and hand sanitizer, and zipped up. BUT it’s very hard to take out the hand sanitizer and lipstick! 


It has a tag inside , same as the actual size Speedy


----------



## mrslkc23

Beautiful Boulogne today    thanks @23adeline for sharing where to buy the chain similar to yours!


----------



## DrTootr

My Weekend Crew...


----------



## Bumbles

LittleStar88 said:


> All dressed and ready to go!
> 
> View attachment 5234123


So happy you managed to get a speedy 20 you’re happy with. It looks gorgeous!!     Will be a classic for years to come. But that puppy!!!!! It’s sooo cute. I wish I had gotten it. It’s adorable and a perfect fit! Love it


----------



## Bumbles

DrTootr said:


> My Weekend Crew...
> 
> View attachment 5236000


Don’t do that to me Donna! Your pics are always gorgeous and stunning and that mini pochette is soo cute. It is really tempting me  I’m trying to be good and not get any mp as I have 3 I’m not using but collecting (or hoarding hehe) Thanks for sharing!
Oh are you able to come home to visit your family for Xmas soon? I think the boarders are opening for Aussie’s to come home. And also for you to collect that gorgeous watercolour bumbag     And unbox it for us and take more gorgeous pics!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> WIMB
> View attachment 5235922
> 
> 
> I could put in a lipstick, car key and hand sanitizer, and zipped up. BUT it’s very hard to take out the hand sanitizer and lipstick!
> View attachment 5235937
> 
> It has a tag inside , same as the actual size Speedy


The speedy is so cute. Can I ask what is the code and how much it was? Thanks. Enjoy your mini goodies


----------



## Bumbles

My cute unicorn out with me today.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Just received the new Bella in coquille metallized colour. I find it beautiful and it fits a lot. I think I will keep it


----------



## snibor

DrTootr said:


> My Weekend Crew...
> 
> View attachment 5236000


Cute bag with an awesome manicure!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Not mine, but my friends Empriente Pochette Felicie - not going to lie, but the Felicie actually looks pretty good on a guy IMHO...


----------



## snibor

Sunshine mama said:


> Monogram Monday
> Pochette accessoires in amarante with my 6 key holder in amarante.  Waiting for mini pochette in amarante to arrive so I can use them all together.
> View attachment 5232115
> View attachment 5232116


Twins!  I’ve ordered the mini pochette as well.  Not sure I needed it. Lol. I have an amarante victorine wallet and an amarante Sherwood pm and the mp  will go nicely. (Also have a rouge fauviste card holder which is similar color).


----------



## DrTootr

Bumbles said:


> Don’t do that to me Donna! Your pics are always gorgeous and stunning and that mini pochette is soo cute. It is really tempting me  I’m trying to be good and not get any mp as I have 3 I’m not using but collecting (or hoarding hehe) Thanks for sharing!
> Oh are you able to come home to visit your family for Xmas soon? I think the boarders are opening for Aussie’s to come home. And also for you to collect that gorgeous watercolour bumbag     And unbox it for us and take more gorgeous pics!


Lol  and I hear you at trying to be good @Bumbles 
I'm always tempted when I see all the pics of yours and everyones on this boards fab pieces! I have 4 MP's now so I may need to slow my roll, but I'll never say never either 
The fact my London MP actually fits my iPhone12 means I have been using it much more than normal.
I will keep you posted when I can get a flight home to Sydney. I really can not wait to come home to Australia!!!
And I promise to do the watercolour bumbag unboxing lovely lady and when I do I promise to let you know too.
I love your bag you just posted as well!
Hope you have a wonderful weekend lovely lady


----------



## DrTootr

snibor said:


> Cute bag with an awesome manicure!


Thank you so much @snibor


----------



## 19flowers

bbcerisette66 said:


> Just received the new Bella in coquille metallized colour. I find it beautiful and it fits a lot. I think I will keep it


love your new Bella - the metallic color is gorgeous!


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> The speedy is so cute. Can I ask what is the code and how much it was? Thanks. Enjoy your mini goodies


Here is the code
	

		
			
		

		
	



I don’t know the price in other currencies, I paid MYR3550, and the Nano Nice is only MYR3450


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Here is the code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236122
> 
> I don’t know the price in other currencies, I paid MYR3550, and the Nano Nice is only MYR3450


Thank you @23adeline and thank you for the price comparison to nano nice. So similar price range. More than the keepall xs bagcharm from the looks of it.


----------



## Bumbles

DrTootr said:


> Lol  and I hear you at trying to be good @Bumbles
> I'm always tempted when I see all the pics of yours and everyones on this boards fab pieces! I have 4 MP's now so I may need to slow my roll, but I'll never say never either
> The fact my London MP actually fits my iPhone12 means I have been using it much more than normal.
> I will keep you posted when I can get a flight home to Sydney. I really can not wait to come home to Australia!!!
> And I promise to do the watercolour bumbag unboxing lovely lady and when I do I promise to let you know too.
> I love your bag you just posted as well!
> Hope you have a wonderful weekend lovely lady


Thanks @DrTootr so sweet of you. I know you’ll share your unboxing with us all and I’m so looking forward to it. I hope you can come home soon and see your family! Won’t be long now. I’m glad you like my nano turenne! I call it my little dumpling bag! It’s been my go to during this lockdown. Just fits my essentials as that’s all I need and I can wear it crossbody. Hope you have an awesome weekend too!


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> Thank you @23adeline and thank you for the price comparison to nano nice. So similar price range. More than the keepall xs bagcharm from the looks of it.


Yes WC Keepall keyring was MYR3250 and it’s bigger!


----------



## 23adeline

mrslkc23 said:


> Beautiful Boulogne today    thanks @23adeline for sharing where to buy the chain similar to yours!
> 
> View attachment 5235954
> View attachment 5235955


Wow this is a perfect match


----------



## Roxannek

My little Speedy 20 sparkly blue is so cute with destroyed denim


----------



## scarlet555

DrTootr said:


> My Weekend Crew...
> 
> View attachment 5236000


the nails though!!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Mono NF went on another flight


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

23adeline said:


> WIMB
> View attachment 5235922
> 
> 
> I could put in a lipstick, car key and hand sanitizer, and zipped up. BUT it’s very hard to take out the hand sanitizer and lipstick!
> View attachment 5235937
> 
> It has a tag inside , same as the actual size Speedy


She’s very cute and much more roomy than I thought.   Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## mariliz11

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Mono NF went on another flight
> View attachment 5236329


Favorite travel bag and favorite airport in the world


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

mariliz11 said:


> Favorite travel bag and favorite airport in the world


Mine too!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Please excuse these LV pics that are not mine 
@Sunshine mama Saw this post and immediately thought of you (and your growing Amarante fam)  Can’t wait to see your reveal!


----------



## Roxannek

I already posted today but I have to post this one too. This is at the Kiepersol Winery in East Texas. It is beautiful and where my profile pic was taken too with my little orange skittles Alma BB. It is so pretty out here and I cannot wait for everyone to get back out there and support local, small businesses like these. Have a wonderful Halloween weekend!


----------



## DrTootr

scarlet555 said:


> the nails though!!!!


Thank you so much @scarlet555


----------



## gwendo25

Going out tonight with my Croisette and Wild at Heart bandeau.


----------



## ireneeguz

Cleaning out my Neonoe at the end of the day… on the floor, because mom life.


----------



## jane

My companion this evening at my daughter's pizza birthday party


----------



## Aliluvlv

gwendo25 said:


> Just picked up my Boulogne.  Loving the size, shape and fit.  The short chain strap is a great extra feature.  Perfect for me! Happy Birthday to me from me.
> 
> View attachment 5235428


Congratulations and happy birthday! Boulogne is a great bag to gift to yourself (I bday gifted it to myself too!)


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Unboxing these 2 cuties
> Mongram Speedy bag charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5235914
> 
> Mini Boite Chapeau reverse monogram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5235920
> View attachment 5235915
> View attachment 5235916
> View attachment 5235917
> View attachment 5235918
> View attachment 5235919


Sooooo cute!


----------



## Aliluvlv

jane said:


> View attachment 5236687
> 
> 
> My companion this evening at my daughter's pizza birthday party


Beautiful (bag twin!) Love the chain you added.


----------



## Egoh510

Just got my speedy purse charm and it's now on my 25


----------



## Aliluvlv

Catching up on tpf after a week of birthday festivities. Happy Halloween weekend!


----------



## lemondln

Bumbles said:


> My cute unicorn out with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236003


wow, where to get this cutie?


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Just received the new Bella in coquille metallized colour. I find it beautiful and it fits a lot. I think I will keep it


You look gorgeous!
Your bag is cute too.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5236711
> 
> View attachment 5236714
> 
> Catching up on tpf after a week of birthday festivities. Happy Halloween weekend!



Happy Birthday A .  Those cupcakes are just fantastic — love them (LV, HP, et al).  Hope you are having a great time on your trip.  Btw, such a cute SW DB wristlet!  Have a great Halloween weekend .


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> You look gorgeous!
> Your bag is cute too.


Merci beaucoup


----------



## NeLVoe

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5236711
> 
> View attachment 5236714
> 
> Catching up on tpf after a week of birthday festivities. Happy Halloween weekend!


Lovely cupcakes!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5236711
> 
> View attachment 5236714
> 
> Catching up on tpf after a week of birthday festivities. Happy Halloween weekend!


Oh wow, those LV cakes look absolutely delicious!!!     Happy birthday dear!


----------



## Bumbles

lemondln said:


> wow, where to get this cutie?


It was released many years ago when all the nanos were initially launched. Now you can only find it on eBay or maybe fashionphile or those places. Maybe check there. It’s the nano turenne!


----------



## 1LV




----------



## 23adeline

Do they look like bigger sister and baby sister?


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Do they look like bigger sister and baby sister?
> View attachment 5236963
> View attachment 5236964
> View attachment 5236965


Both sisters are soooo cute !!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5236711
> 
> View attachment 5236714
> 
> Catching up on tpf after a week of birthday festivities. Happy Halloween weekend!


Happy belated birthday Ali!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

When your 2 fave brands come together:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Lululemon’s yellow serpentine is an exact match to LV’s lemon. Love love love! Happy Saturday everyone


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Please excuse these LV pics that are not mine
> @Sunshine mama Saw this post and immediately thought of you (and your growing Amarante fam)  Can’t wait to see your reveal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236487
> View attachment 5236488


Thank you! I can't wait till mine arrives. 
My earlier first order got cancelled cuz I ordered too late after I received a link(apparently there's a 1 hour window) from my SA, and I didn't realize the cancelation until days later  because the link allowed me to complete the purchase outside of the one hour window.
So just to make sure, I went to the store to place an order and I received a shipment notification several days ago!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> When your 2 fave brands come together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lululemon’s yellow serpentine is an exact match to LV’s lemon. Love love love! Happy Saturday everyone


Wow!!! Oh my ga!!! Such sunny disposition!!!!


----------



## CAcker01

My lambskin speedy b 22 out to dinner last night with an Amazon bag charm!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink Papillon BB


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink Papillon BB
> View attachment 5237193



What a gorgeous picture !  I love pink and pearls together.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> When your 2 fave brands come together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lululemon’s yellow serpentine is an exact match to LV’s lemon. Love love love! Happy Saturday everyone



Perfect match indeed — major lemon love .


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Happy Birthday A . Those cupcakes are just fantastic — love them (LV, HP, et al). Hope you are having a great time on your trip. Btw, such a cute SW DB wristlet! Have a great Halloween weekend .


  Thank you my friend! I just got home yesterday and yes we had a blast! Hope you're having a great weekend!


NeLVoe said:


> Lovely cupcakes!


 Thank you!  They were delicious too!


MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Oh wow, those LV cakes look absolutely delicious!!!     Happy birthday dear!


 Thank you so much! Yes they were yummy! 


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy belated birthday Ali!!


 Thank you My!


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink Papillon BB
> View attachment 5237193


Sitting pretty by the pumpkins


----------



## _vee

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5236711
> 
> View attachment 5236714
> 
> Catching up on tpf after a week of birthday festivities. Happy Halloween weekend!


Happy Birthday!! The cupcakes look super yummy


----------



## Bumbles

Egoh510 said:


> Just got my speedy purse charm and it's now on my 25
> View attachment 5236710


Thanks sooooo cute


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> When your 2 fave brands come together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lululemon’s yellow serpentine is an exact match to LV’s lemon. Love love love! Happy Saturday everyone


I love this sunshine Alma bag MB! Gorgeous! Such a ray of sunshine.


----------



## brnicutie

PSM came with me to LV yesterday


----------



## jill39

Egoh510 said:


> Just got my speedy purse charm and it's now on my 25
> View attachment 5236710


So cute!  I’ve been debating this charm—it’s so cute!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I can't wait till mine arrives.
> My earlier first order got cancelled cuz I ordered too late after I received a link(apparently there's a 1 hour window) from my SA, and I didn't realize the cancelation until days later  because the link allowed me to complete the purchase outside of the one hour window.
> So just to make sure, I went to the store to place an order and I received a shipment notification several days ago!!!


Yay can’t wait!! 


Sunshine mama said:


> Wow!!! Oh my ga!!! Such sunny disposition!!!!


Lol thank you, my sunny friend  So happy your pink cutie made a Hallowe’en appearance for us too! Love this pic!


Iamminda said:


> Perfect match indeed — major lemon love .


Thank you, dear IM! Your sweet comment made my Saturday Hope you have fun trick or treating safely with your DD! 


Bumbles said:


> I love this sunshine Alma bag MB! Gorgeous! Such a ray of sunshine.


Thank you so much, Bumbles! Such a sweet compliment - it put a smile on my face. Happy and safe Hallowe’en in Australia 


brnicutie said:


> PSM came with me to LV yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237600


This line up is too cute for words! Love them all


----------



## Aliluvlv

_vee said:


> Happy Birthday!! The cupcakes look super yummy


Thank you so much _vee!


----------



## Egoh510

jill39 said:


> So cute!  I’ve been debating this charm—it’s so cute!


I think it's totally worth it ! It can actually fit quite a lot - key fob, coins, some cash(not CC though)


----------



## shyviolet




----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink Papillon BB
> View attachment 5237193


It is so cute and gorgeous


----------



## MeepMeep67

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5236711
> 
> View attachment 5236714
> 
> Catching up on tpf after a week of birthday festivities. Happy Halloween weekend!


Amazing cupcakes!   Happy Birthday!


----------



## 23adeline

After buying juice , changed to use my spare bag in car, the cosmetic pouch , before I went to my house construction site


----------



## 23adeline

Taking new family pic for keepall xs , after welcoming Nigo


----------



## 23adeline

Just now I put car key and driving license in WC Keepall keyring when sending my son to pick up pre-ordered dinner, my son asked “is this supposed to be a bag?”


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> When your 2 fave brands come together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lululemon’s yellow serpentine is an exact match to LV’s lemon. Love love love! Happy Saturday everyone



Loving this pair. Lululemon is the best, I love their legging too.


----------



## Aliluvlv

MeepMeep67 said:


> Amazing cupcakes!   Happy Birthday!


Thank you Meep!


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> PSM came with me to LV yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237600


 Love this! What a fun shopping trip! You're making me have a double take on the reverse and mono mini item. That's super adorable!


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Taking new family pic for keepall xs , after welcoming Nigo
> View attachment 5237812
> View attachment 5237813


Spectacular collection!


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> Love this! What a fun shopping trip! You're making me have a double take on the reverse and mono mini item. That's super adorable!


thank you


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5236711
> 
> View attachment 5236714
> 
> Catching up on tpf after a week of birthday festivities. Happy Halloween weekend!


OMG! Those cupcakes...sending out a big Happy Birthday to you, Aliluvlv.


----------



## chicnfab

My newest baby… Lv speedy nano ♥️
 tc guys!


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> OMG! Those cupcakes...sending out a big Happy Birthday to you, Aliluvlv.


Thank you brnicutie!


----------



## TinyB

Love how the boulogne looks with the sweater


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> View attachment 5237805
> View attachment 5237806
> 
> After buying juice , changed to use my spare bag in car, the cosmetic pouch , before I went to my house construction site


 I love the two together, so darn cute


chicnfab said:


> My newest baby… Lv speedy nano ♥
> tc guys!


Beautiful picture  


TinyB said:


> View attachment 5238121
> 
> Love how the boulogne looks with the sweater


 Beautiful


----------



## _vee

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Aliluvlv

_vee said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5238182


Beautiful _vee! Happy Halloween!


----------



## _vee

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful _vee! Happy Halloween!


Thank you @Aliluvlv!


----------



## Loriad

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5236711
> 
> View attachment 5236714
> 
> Catching up on tpf after a week of birthday festivities. Happy Halloween weekend!


Those cupcakes are fabulous!! Hope you had a very happy birthday!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## gwendo25

Pochette Métis to start the week.


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5236711
> 
> View attachment 5236714
> 
> Catching up on tpf after a week of birthday festivities. Happy Halloween weekend!


Happy belated Birthday, Ali!   Looks like you had a fantastic birthday week!  Best wishes and happiness to you always!


----------



## cpjoseph73

23adeline said:


> I don’t own a Pont 9, but my CA told me the first generation Pont 9 get scratches easily . But I personally think the newer Pont 9 soft should be ok since they are grained calfskin


thanks! I bought the Pont 9 in Carmel color and it was so pretty. But you are right, it looked very delicate so I had to return it. I am going to order the newer version in grained leather, but it doesn't look as pretty as the other one...the type of leather and the color are more dull...


----------



## 23adeline

cpjoseph73 said:


> thanks! I bought the Pont 9 in Carmel color and it was so pretty. But you are right, it looked very delicate so I had to return it. I am going to order the newer version in grained leather, but it doesn't look as pretty as the other one...the type of leather and the color are more dull...


But the newer version has a nicer strap  I prefer the newer version .
Hope you will like your new Pont 9


----------



## cpjoseph73

23adeline said:


> But the newer version has a nicer strap  I prefer the newer version .
> Hope you will like your new Pont 9


and just realized the new strap is removable!! so I can wear other straps I have to change the look. However, the Sienna (caramel) color in person is not as pretty as it is shown in the website..I need to think about it ..why is it always so hard to decide!!


----------



## vsmr

Scored the TP26! I can’t wait to use it A TON once I can start traveling more freely; I’m already stuffing it to see what fits. It’s my first Made in Spain piece and the quality is amazing; it feels great to the touch and the zipper is so smooth.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Loriad said:


> Those cupcakes are fabulous!! Hope you had a very happy birthday!!!


 Thank you so much Loriad!  It was great!


musiclover said:


> Happy belated Birthday, Ali!   Looks like you had a fantastic birthday week!  Best wishes and happiness to you always!


 Thank you my friend!  It was a great birthday week -worth turning 50 for!


----------



## balen.girl

Playing with my new bandeau.


----------



## 23adeline

Are they cute?


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Are they cute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239465
> View attachment 5239466


Very cute


----------



## 23adeline

LV white glove service is coming to pick up this Mini Boite Chapeau tomorrow, for an exchange


----------



## gwendo25

Siena MM with London holiday animation, to brighten my day.


----------



## DrTootr

This week I'm changing it up and rotating my SLGs, by using my Louis Vuitton x Fragment Monogram Eclipse Flash iPad Pouch, it's perfect to carry my new iPad Mini 6 along with my Apple Pencil 2 and Airpods Pro.


----------



## louisandlouboutin

23adeline said:


> Are they cute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239465
> View attachment 5239466


Stunning!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

It's here! The vernis mini pochette!   
It's kinda cute, yes?


----------



## gwendo25

Siena MM with London holiday animation.

View attachment 5239541


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> It's here! The vernis mini pochette!
> It's kinda cute, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239863



This is the _prettiest_ MPA yet .  I would love to have something in amarante.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Sunshine mama said:


> It's here! The vernis mini pochette!
> It's kinda cute, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239863


Love the shine


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> It's here! The vernis mini pochette!
> It's kinda cute, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239863




Hi Sunshine mama,

congratulations! she is beautuful and lovely


----------



## tere8

Taking this cutie out again for a quick walk.


----------



## Bumbles

Oh no, was there a quality issue? Or you didn’t like it? hope you get a better one


23adeline said:


> LV white glove service is coming to pick up this Mini Boite Chapeau tomorrow, for an exchange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239476


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> It's here! The vernis mini pochette!
> It's kinda cute, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239863


Yay!! They’re gorgeous together  Congrats SM!


----------



## hoopsie

Sunshine mama said:


> It's here! The vernis mini pochette!
> It's kinda cute, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239863


it's very cute, love it and am very tempted.xx


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> Oh no, was there a quality issue? Or you didn’t like it? hope you get a better one


This flower looks faded in certain angles, that’s why I requested my CS to order another piece for me. I like the bag , I am waiting patiently for a better piece


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> This flower looks faded in certain angles, that’s why I requested my CS to order another piece for me. I like the bag , I am waiting patiently for a better piece
> View attachment 5240128


Oh yes I see it. I’m sure they will work their magic and source you another one


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> It's here! The vernis mini pochette!
> It's kinda cute, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239863


So cute and what a fabulous amarante collection you have Sunshine Mama!  Really love the mono trim on the MP. Gorgeous!


----------



## brnicutie

PSM came with me to Saint Laurent this afternoon.


----------



## musiclover

gwendo25 said:


> Siena MM with London holiday animation, to brighten my day.
> 
> View attachment 5239541


This is wonderful combination! I love your classic pieces with the fun accent of your bandeau!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> It's here! The vernis mini pochette!
> It's kinda cute, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239863


Absolutely cute and adorable!  I find the colour breath-taking. I love amarante!


----------



## 23adeline

This afternoon went for seafood restaurant for lunch gathering , using GO vanity because I think it’s a care free bag


----------



## shesaiddestroy

Happy with my lockme nano Bucket!


----------



## gwendo25

They both want to join me today……which one will I choose?


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> It's here! The vernis mini pochette!
> It's kinda cute, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239863


Love amarante! Is the inside of the mini microfiber?


----------



## 23adeline

WAH MPA & me,  waiting for hubby to buy supper


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Love amarante! Is the inside of the mini microfiber?


Thank you
It's a matching textile lining.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> So cute and what a fabulous amarante collection you have Sunshine Mama!  Really love the mono trim on the MP. Gorgeous!





musiclover said:


> Absolutely cute and adorable!  I find the colour breath-taking. I love amarante!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is the _prettiest_ MPA yet .  I would love to have something in amarante.


Thank you! I think I need an Alma BB in amarante now. 


Love_N_Lune said:


> Love the shine


Thank you! I love almost all things shiny and blingy!!


hers4eva said:


> Hi Sunshine mama,
> 
> congratulations! she is beautuful and lovely


Thank you


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yay!! They’re gorgeous together  Congrats SM!


Thank you.


----------



## tere8

Heading to a local coffee shop before school pick up.


----------



## balen.girl

With my bag of the week. I usually rotate my bag/slg on Friday night.


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> It's here! The vernis mini pochette!
> It's kinda cute, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239863


I love your vernis collection sunshine. I have amarante shoes and always think to get at least one amarante bag. But where I live can be very hot during summer, so I am a bit hesitant to get it. I do love amarante.


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> It's here! The vernis mini pochette!
> It's kinda cute, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239863


Soo cute! Love all the Amarante


----------



## 23adeline

Today is a public holiday here and my CA told me she received Coussin BB stocks today, so I went to LV 
Coussin BB in black
	

		
			
		

		
	




in green 
	

		
			
		

		
	



comparing Coussin PM and BB
	

		
			
		

		
	



The gold chain of BB is shorter but thicker then PM’s 
I also tried Keepall xs eclipse , saw a young man trying on both eclipse keepall xs and city keepall. I think city keepall looks better on guys 
	

		
			
		

		
	




My CA saw this Japanese Cruiser in their office , initially she thought it’s reserved by one of her colleague, after I tried and confirmed I want it, she checked with her manager and got green light to sell the bag to me, I think it’s fated to be mine


----------



## TinyB

23adeline said:


> Today is a public holiday here and my CA told me she received Coussin BB stocks today, so I went to LV
> Coussin BB in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241358
> View attachment 5241359
> 
> in green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241361
> 
> comparing Coussin PM and BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241365
> 
> The gold chain of BB is shorter but thicker then PM’s
> I also tried Keepall xs eclipse , saw a young man trying on both eclipse keepall xs and city keepall. I think city keepall looks better on guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241360
> View attachment 5241362
> 
> My CA saw this Japanese Cruiser in their office , initially she thought it’s reserved by one of her colleague, after I tried and confirmed I want it, she checked with her manager and got green light to sell the bag to me, I think it’s fated to be mine
> View attachment 5241364
> View attachment 5241363


Love the green coussin bb and the Japanese cruiser on you! So gorgeous


----------



## 23adeline

TinyB said:


> Love the green coussin bb and the Japanese cruiser on you! So gorgeous


Thanks @TinyB 
I bought the black Coussin BB instead because I have green Capucines BB , and I don’t want too many green bags. Besides that, the green one costs more because it’s 2 tones on leather and the chain has some dark green plated area.


----------



## TinyB

23adeline said:


> Thanks @TinyB
> I bought the black Coussin BB instead because I have green Capucines BB , and I don’t want too many green bags. Besides that, the green one costs more because it’s 2 tones on leather and the chain has some dark green plated area.


The black coussin bb is also super cute  Enjoy your new bag!

Btw, I absolutely appreciate your modshots of the new bags since you're always faster than what I could find on YouTube


----------



## CAcker01

23adeline said:


> Thanks @TinyB
> I bought the black Coussin BB instead because I have green Capucines BB , and I don’t want too many green bags. Besides that, the green one costs more because it’s 2 tones on leather and the chain has some dark green plated area.



wow this is so interesting! can you tell me the price difference between black and green?

i LOVE your new cruiser!!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

shesaiddestroy said:


> Happy with my lockme nano Bucket!
> 
> View attachment 5240479
> View attachment 5240480


So cute and gorgeous !


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Today is a public holiday here and my CA told me she received Coussin BB stocks today, so I went to LV
> Coussin BB in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241358
> View attachment 5241359
> 
> in green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241361
> 
> comparing Coussin PM and BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241365
> 
> The gold chain of BB is shorter but thicker then PM’s
> I also tried Keepall xs eclipse , saw a young man trying on both eclipse keepall xs and city keepall. I think city keepall looks better on guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241360
> View attachment 5241362
> 
> My CA saw this Japanese Cruiser in their office , initially she thought it’s reserved by one of her colleague, after I tried and confirmed I want it, she checked with her manager and got green light to sell the bag to me, I think it’s fated to be mine
> View attachment 5241364
> View attachment 5241363


I love the coussin in black


----------



## Islandbreeze

23adeline said:


> Thanks @TinyB
> I bought the black Coussin BB instead because I have green Capucines BB , and I don’t want too many green bags. Besides that, the green one costs more because it’s 2 tones on leather and the chain has some dark green plated area.


Your purchases look great on you!


----------



## 23adeline

Islandbreeze said:


> Your purchases look great on you!


Thanks dear


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> I love the coussin in black


My CA and I both think it’s timeless, and the Chucky gold chain looks so good on the black leather 


TinyB said:


> The black coussin bb is also super cute  Enjoy your new bag!
> 
> Btw, I absolutely appreciate your modshots of the new bags since you're always faster than what I could find on YouTube


Thanks again 


CAcker01 said:


> wow this is so interesting! can you tell me the price difference between black and green?
> 
> i LOVE your new cruiser!!!


It’s about USD440 different if I convert our currency to USD.


Islandbreeze said:


> Your purchases look great on you!


Thank you


----------



## 23adeline

Using Coussin BB today


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy November Friday!

Khaki NF pic from Wednesday 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
and MPA pic from yesterday (black strap from Tourdream)
	

		
			
		

		
	



We’ve already celebrated Thanksgiving in Canada so holiday excitement is in full swing now


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy November Friday!
> 
> Khaki NF pic from Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and MPA pic from yesterday (black strap from Tourdream)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242132
> 
> We’ve already celebrated Thanksgiving in Canada so holiday excitement is in full swing now


Those are beautuful bags/pictures MyBelongs!
It must be nice to be able to only concentrate on Christmas. Our Thanksgiving is still not here so I'm in 2 holiday modes.(and I'm still recuperating from Halloween! LOL) 
I have some Thanksgiving  decorations out and I just put out 1 Christmas tree.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Using Coussin BB today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242057
> View attachment 5242058


Oh my gosh! The small size of this cushion bag with the hefty chain make the bag look really modern and fresh!


----------



## hers4eva

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy November Friday!
> 
> Khaki NF pic from Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and MPA pic from yesterday (black strap from Tourdream)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242132
> 
> We’ve already celebrated Thanksgiving in Canada so holiday excitement is in full swing now



Always love seeing your green NF so pretty


----------



## gagabag

I’m not a pink person, I swear


----------



## Sunshine mama

gagabag said:


> I’m not a pink person, I swear
> View attachment 5242672


Don't worry.  Me neither.  Plus, this has blue, yellow, and white in it!


----------



## MooMooVT

23adeline said:


> Today is a public holiday here and my CA told me she received Coussin BB stocks today, so I went to LV
> Coussin BB in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241358
> View attachment 5241359
> 
> in green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241361
> 
> comparing Coussin PM and BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241365
> 
> The gold chain of BB is shorter but thicker then PM’s
> I also tried Keepall xs eclipse , saw a young man trying on both eclipse keepall xs and city keepall. I think city keepall looks better on guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241360
> View attachment 5241362
> 
> My CA saw this Japanese Cruiser in their office , initially she thought it’s reserved by one of her colleague, after I tried and confirmed I want it, she checked with her manager and got green light to sell the bag to me, I think it’s fated to be mine
> View attachment 5241364
> View attachment 5241363


Those shoes are amazing! Doc Martins??? Need more info!


----------



## 23adeline

MooMooVT said:


> Those shoes are amazing! Doc Martins??? Need more info!


LV Beaubourg open back Derby, they are still available


----------



## MeepMeep67

Happy hour with baby speedy.
I love this bag


----------



## Aliluvlv

MeepMeep67 said:


> Happy hour with baby speedy.
> I love this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242737
> View attachment 5242740


Looks awesome! Would love to join you meep!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Friday .  A last minute trip  to the Mall with this one


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday .  A last minute trip  to the Mall with this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242772


Nice M! What's in the bag!!!!!


----------



## balen.girl

First outing with speedy 20..


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Nice M! What's in the bag!!!!!



Thanks A .  I will post my unexpected purchases on the Nov thread


----------



## MeepMeep67

Aliluvlv said:


> Looks awesome! Would love to join you meep!


 Wish you were here my dear friend!


Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday .  A last minute trip  to the Mall with this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242772


Great bag!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

First night out with my monogram Alma BB.


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Great bag!



Thank you MM .  btw, you helped inspire me to buy the 20 since you were the first to get and model this cute bag


----------



## mrslkc23

Lovely weather for picnic


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@MeepMeep67 @Iamminda   What gorgeous LV pics! These beauties just brightened my weekend 



Sunshine mama said:


> Those are beautuful bags/pictures MyBelongs!
> It must be nice to be able to only concentrate on Christmas. Our Thanksgiving is still not here so I'm in 2 holiday modes.(and I'm still recuperating from Halloween! LOL)
> I have some Thanksgiving  decorations out and I just put out 1 Christmas tree.


TY!! Lol I feel you hun! It doesn’t help that they start selling Christmas stuff mid September now just as Thanksgiving and Halloween decor is rolling out 


hers4eva said:


> Always love seeing your green NF so pretty


Thanks HE  Happy end of week!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thank you MM . btw, you helped inspire me to buy the 20 since you were the first to get and model this cute bag


So jelly if I'm guessing correctly!!!


----------



## gwendo25

Plan on going out this evening with these cuties! I may add the short chain from the Boulogne to make it a little dressier!


----------



## 23adeline

Ohayo gozaimasu !


----------



## 23adeline

LV delivered another piece of Mini Boite Chapeau today , this time it is perfect


----------



## TinyB

23adeline said:


> Ohayo gozaimasu !
> View attachment 5243048
> View attachment 5243049


Love this bag so much! Too adorable  Remind me of bento boxes and how fascinated I was learning how the wrapping cloth works


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Ohayo gozaimasu !
> View attachment 5243048
> View attachment 5243049


Congratulations on getting the best bag of this line! This looks so amazing on you and perfect with your outfit!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday .  A last minute trip  to the Mall with this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242772


Empreinte black leather is the top for me !!! Gorgeous Alma


----------



## missconvy

MeepMeep67 said:


> Happy hour with baby speedy.
> I love this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242737
> View attachment 5242740


Love the strap with this bag!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Mid Century Gal said:


> First night out with my monogram Alma BB.
> 
> View attachment 5242870


Beautiful


Iamminda said:


> Thank you MM . btw, you helped inspire me to buy the 20 since you were the first to get and model this cute bag


 Happy I could help! so glad you were able to get one!!


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @MeepMeep67 @Iamminda   What gorgeous LV pics! These beauties just brightened my weekend
> 
> TY!! Lol I feel you hun! It doesn’t help that they start selling Christmas stuff mid September now just as Thanksgiving and Halloween decor is rolling out
> 
> Thanks HE  Happy end of week!


 Thank you my friend!


23adeline said:


> Ohayo gozaimasu !
> View attachment 5243048
> View attachment 5243049


Love this bag!!!  


missconvy said:


> Love the strap with this bag!


Thank you my friend!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly ladies .  I love this bag and wished I had gotten it sooner. 




MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @MeepMeep67 @Iamminda   What gorgeous LV pics! These beauties just brightened my weekend






bbcerisette66 said:


> Empreinte black leather is the top for me !!! Gorgeous Alma


----------



## MooMooVT

23adeline said:


> LV Beaubourg open back Derby, they are still available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242735
> View attachment 5242734


Ah! TY. These are great!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243406



This is SO pretty .  I would absolutely buy it in a heartbeat if it’s available now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is SO pretty .  I would absolutely buy it in a heartbeat if it’s available now.


Thank you IM!!
I'm so glad I have this in my collection!


----------



## Iamminda

Wasted no time — first outing with this cutie 20 .   Of course, I had to add pearls .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Wasted no time — first outing with this cutie 20 .   Of course, I had to add pearls .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243429


So cute!!!I wish I had one!
Love the skinny strap too!


----------



## travelbliss

Iamminda said:


> Wasted no time — first outing with this cutie 20 .   Of course, I had to add pearls .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243429



What a perfect strap for that adorable bag.  LVoe it all


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you .  I probably use this Marignan strap more than the bag itself .



Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!!!I wish I had one!
> Love the skinny strap too!






travelbliss said:


> What a perfect strap for that adorable bag.  LVoe it all


----------



## Islandbreeze

Iamminda said:


> Wasted no time — first outing with this cutie 20 .   Of course, I had to add pearls .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243429


That looks adorable with the pearls!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Wasted no time — first outing with this cutie 20 .   Of course, I had to add pearls .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243429


What a stunner!  M you are killing me with this bag it's so cute!   I just love the strap you have with it and the pearls, just perfect! What did you fit into it?


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much .  I am having fun accessorizing this cutie.



Islandbreeze said:


> That looks adorable with the pearls!






Aliluvlv said:


> What a stunner!  M you are killing me with this bag it's so cute!   I just love the strap you have with it and the pearls, just perfect! What did you fit into it?


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> Wasted no time — first outing with this cutie 20 .   Of course, I had to add pearls .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243429


 love the strap and pearls and of course the Speedy 20


----------



## MeepMeep67

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243406


Love this Alma! and the bag charm is so darn cute!!


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Sunday everyone!
Mini Boite Chapeau first outing and it’s pairing with party palm spring


----------



## osakagurl

First time posting! Hi everyone 

I’d like to introduce my gorgeous Speedy BB Monogram Ink! I love her just as much as I did when I got her 2 years ago


----------



## 23adeline

Added a chain on party palm spring because I don’t like the 2 holes at the back after I removed the leather bracelet strap


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB modeling with some fall colors.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> Wasted no time — first outing with this cutie 20 .   Of course, I had to add pearls .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243429


It looks terrific! The strap looks so much nicer!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It looks terrific! The strap looks so much nicer!


I agree!


----------



## boyoverboard

I don’t own any charms that aren’t LV, and had never really thought about it, but my partner returned yesterday from a business trip to Kenya and brought me back this beautiful handcrafted leather tassel charm (well, I think it’s a key ring but for me it’s a charm! ) and I think it goes so nicely with my DE Beaubourg. I attached it to the LV extender.


----------



## Aliluvlv

boyoverboard said:


> I don’t own any charms that aren’t LV, and had never really thought about it, but my partner returned yesterday from a business trip to Kenya and brought me back this beautiful handcrafted leather tassel charm (well, I think it’s a key ring but for me it’s a charm! ) and I think it goes so nicely with my DE Beaubourg. I attached it to the LV extender.
> 
> View attachment 5243804


That's gorgeous!


----------



## skyqueen

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB modeling with some fall colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243802


The booties!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB modeling with some fall colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243802



*awwww… those tiny sweet red boots are too precious for words*


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> *awwww… those tiny sweet red boots are too precious for words*


Thank you!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Making the switch for Vivienne's first outing today.


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you ladies .  I love how you can have a sporty look with the orig strap and a dressier look with a mono strap.




MeepMeep67 said:


> love the strap and pearls and of course the Speedy 20





ccbaggirl89 said:


> It looks terrific! The strap looks so much nicer!





Sunshine mama said:


> I agree!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Making the switch for Vivienne's first outing today.
> View attachment 5243824



Love them both


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Wasted no time — first outing with this cutie 20 .   Of course, I had to add pearls .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243429


That is so cute Minda! And the one center pink pearl is perfect!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Since I just rediscovered my Discovery Messenger BB bag I feel like I got a new bag


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Since I just rediscovered my Discovery Messenger BB bag I feel like I got a new bag
> 
> View attachment 5244055



Great looking bag ATB .  We missed seeing you and your LVs here


----------



## brnicutie

MeepMeep67 said:


> Happy hour with baby speedy.
> I love this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242737
> View attachment 5242740


The bag looks great on you.


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> Making the switch for Vivienne's first outing today.
> View attachment 5243824


Your mps are adorable. I love them.


----------



## brnicutie

gagabag said:


> I’m not a pink person, I swear
> View attachment 5242672


Gorgeous bag and VCA Holiday 2021 pendant!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Love them both





brnicutie said:


> Your mps are adorable. I love them.


Thank you both!


----------



## gagabag

brnicutie said:


> Gorgeous bag and VCA Holiday 2021 pendant!


Thank you! They look good together


----------



## 23adeline

Papillon trunk & party palm spring , my hand sanitizer is in the party palm spring


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Since I just rediscovered my Discovery Messenger BB bag I feel like I got a new bag
> 
> View attachment 5244055


This is such a cool chic bag! Good to see you here again!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Making the switch for Vivienne's first outing today.


Oh how fun!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Ohayo gozaimasu !
> View attachment 5243048
> View attachment 5243049


Love love love!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Congratulations on getting the best bag of this line! This looks so amazing on you and perfect with your outfit!


I agree! I didn't know this bag existed.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thank you ladies .  I love how you can have a sporty look with the orig strap and a dressier look with a mono strap.


I would love to see it with your pearls too PLEASE!!!


----------



## JuiceBox

Took my Alma BB to London to go to the Wes Anderson exhibition for The French Dispatch.


----------



## Alicja K

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday .  A last minute trip  to the Mall with this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242772
> 
> Wow   this bag is gorgeous. It is on my wishlist. But cannot fully decide that this is my next LV bag. I was thinking about Speedy 25 in DE but this alma catching my eye constantly  would you recommend this bag for daily use or maybe can share your thoughts, experience and pros and cons? I would appreciate it.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Speedy B 25 in DE to visit friends yesterday (so glad I didn’t take out my PM mono as I initially wanted because it unexpectedly started to rain!)


----------



## Iamminda

@Alicja K  I will send you a PM today on the Neo Alma BB


----------



## balen.girl

Still using my bag of the week. Same bag, different charm and strap. I finally use original strap with chain extension. Comfortable.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy mono Monday all


----------



## nikkisharif

My bum bag is my favorite travel partner!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mono Monday all
> View attachment 5245089


Gorgeous NF and Christmas decorations!      Thanks for sending Christmas vibes my way!


----------



## gwendo25

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## BagLady14

Took my Speedy 20 on vacation to Florida.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Gorgeous NF and Christmas decorations!      Thanks for sending Christmas vibes my way!


YW hun! Happy November and a safe Thanksgiving for you soon


----------



## Islandbreeze

nikkisharif said:


> My bum bag is my favorite travel partner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245208


That looks so cute on you!


----------



## hers4eva

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mono Monday all
> View attachment 5245089



*yummy & so delicious*


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLady14 said:


> Took my Speedy 20 on vacation to Florida.
> View attachment 5245361
> View attachment 5245362


Ohmygaaaaaa!!!!! Soooo gorgeous BagLady!!!
I wanna go too!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mono Monday all
> View attachment 5245089


This beautiful magazine and drool worthy picture is really getting me in the mood for Christmas!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> Still using my bag of the week. Same bag, different charm and strap. I finally use original strap with chain extension. Comfortable.
> View attachment 5245002


This is such  a sweet bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just using my good old wallet(and a few other small goodies).


----------



## dooneybaby

What's this? A box at my front door!


----------



## BagLady14

Speedy 20 sunset


----------



## jane




----------



## _vee

jane said:


> View attachment 5245787


Love these together! So gorgeous


----------



## _vee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mono Monday all
> View attachment 5245089


What a beautiful picture. Getting me in my holiday spirit


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_vee said:


> What a beautiful picture. Getting me in my holiday spirit


TY my Canuck neighbour   Can’t believe everyone is scrambling for gifts already lol!


hers4eva said:


> *yummy & so delicious*


Thank you HE! Happy holiday temptations Tuesday   


Sunshine mama said:


> This beautiful magazine and drool worthy picture is really getting me in the mood for Christmas!!!!


OMG you’re so kind for saying, SM  I can’t wait to see your gorgeous Thanksgiving and holiday shots! Love this comment so much and your beautiful pic today Cheers!


----------



## brnicutie

jane said:


> View attachment 5245787


What a great set. I'm loving the puzzle bag  . May I ask you what size that is?


----------



## bbcerisette66

balen.girl said:


> Still using my bag of the week. Same bag, different charm and strap. I finally use original strap with chain extension. Comfortable.
> View attachment 5245002


I love Ladurée charms


----------



## Sunshine mama

jane said:


> View attachment 5245787


Everything is beautuful in this photo!!! I especially LOVE the light hitting the beautiful mini pochette and your bag!
I love sunshine!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLady14 said:


> Speedy 20 sunset
> 
> View attachment 5245783


I think I asked you nicely too take me with you! 
What a gorgeous photo and even more gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## nikkisharif

Islandbreeze said:


> That looks so cute on you!


Thanks so much


----------



## Sunshine mama

dooneybaby said:


> What's this? A box at my front door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245666
> View attachment 5245669


Are they comfy?


----------



## DrTootr

Matching my Milkshake to my Speedy , the multicolor always brings a smile to my face when I use it, even all these years later.


----------



## jane

brnicutie said:


> What a great set. I'm loving the puzzle bag  . May I ask you what size that is?



It's the small puzzle in sand/mink


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Matching my Milkshake to my Speedy , the multicolor always brings a smile to my face when I use it, even all these years later.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5246324


It's gorgeous and I love this colorful picture!!


----------



## Hammerice22

On my way to Las Vegas. Keepall 45


----------



## brnicutie

DrTootr said:


> Matching my Milkshake to my Speedy , the multicolor always brings a smile to my face when I use it, even all these years later.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5246324


I love this. Even your nails are matching.


----------



## brnicutie

jane said:


> It's the small puzzle in sand/mink


Thanks! She’s perfect. I just might have to get one. They’re finally opening up a Loewe boutique by where I live next month.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Hammerice22 said:


> On my way to Las Vegas. Keepall 45
> 
> View attachment 5246426


Im jealous of the bag and going to Vegas!!!  Have fun!


----------



## vsmr

Hammerice22 said:


> On my way to Las Vegas. Keepall 45
> 
> View attachment 5246426



That’s exactly what I would use my Keepall for if I had one… Vegas!!!  I’m 6 hours away, so it would be a road-trip for me.


----------



## Loriad

Hammerice22 said:


> On my way to Las Vegas. Keepall 45
> 
> View attachment 5246426


Good luck! I'm right behind you with my Keepall!


----------



## balen.girl

bbcerisette66 said:


> I love Ladurée charms


Me too.. How I wish we can travel back to Paris. When I asked my daughters to visit Printemps, I told them if they are good, they can choose their own macaroons and they behave really nice while I am looking around all that luxury.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Loriad said:


> Good luck! I'm right behind you with my Keepall!


Im so jealous. I want to go!!


----------



## vsmr

Quick errand, brb


----------



## UpTime

Speedy 20 Empreinte at the office


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy BB LVxLOL and baby speedy charm , and I have bag charms on baby speedy charm too  
Love this Speedy BB so much and also love the smell of its vachetta


----------



## bbcerisette66

balen.girl said:


> Me too.. How I wish we can travel back to Paris. When I asked my daughters to visit Printemps, I told them if they are good, they can choose their own macaroons and they behave really nice while I am looking around all that luxury.


I hope you will be able to visit Paris again with your daughters. Ladurée's macaroons are delicious and our luxury boutiques are the most beautiful in the world


----------



## gwendo25

The lovely Flower Tote, PM size!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Double the fun!!!


----------



## DrTootr

brnicutie said:


> I love this. Even your nails are matching.



Thanks so much @brnicutie and what a great eye for detail you have for noticing my nails


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> It's gorgeous and I love this colorful picture!!


Thanks my lovely @Sunshine mama and if you ever come to Dubai we can share a crazy shake  

And loving your purple LV beauties x


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Thanks my lovely @Sunshine mama and if you ever come to Dubai we can share a crazy shake
> 
> And loving your purple LV beauties x


I wanna go!!!


----------



## Bumbles

Sharing my trio of mini pochettes!   So many gorgeous London mini pochettes, has made me itchy to add another one. Especially your gorgeous pics @DrTootr @Mapoon @balen.girl!! But no luck as yet, as I’m always late to the party.  Next years New Years resolution will be to arrive early, so not to miss out on anything! Gotta waitlist early!!


----------



## Iamminda

Bumbles said:


> Sharing my trio of mini pochettes!   So many gorgeous London mini pochettes, has made me itchy to add another one. Especially your gorgeous pics @DrTootr @Mapoon @balen.girl!! But no luck as yet, as I’m always late to the party.  Next years New Years resolution will be to arrive early, so not to miss out on anything! Gotta waitlist early!!
> View attachment 5247653



Lovely trio of all three canvas


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Double the fun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247303



Gorgeous gorgeous duo .  This color is really stunning!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Thanks my lovely @Sunshine mama and if you ever come to Dubai we can share a crazy shake
> 
> And loving your purple LV beauties x


Thank you. It's actually amarante but showed up purple.


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> Lovely trio of all three canvas


Thank you!


----------



## Mapoon

Bumbles said:


> Sharing my trio of mini pochettes!   So many gorgeous London mini pochettes, has made me itchy to add another one. Especially your gorgeous pics @DrTootr @Mapoon @balen.girl!! But no luck as yet, as I’m always late to the party.  Next years New Years resolution will be to arrive early, so not to miss out on anything! Gotta waitlist early!!
> View attachment 5247653


Love your LE mini ps dear!! You will get yours soon!!


----------



## imetazoa

23adeline said:


> Using Coussin BB today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242057
> View attachment 5242058


So cute. How short does the strap go?


----------



## lemondln

23adeline said:


> Today is a public holiday here and my CA told me she received Coussin BB stocks today, so I went to LV
> Coussin BB in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241358
> View attachment 5241359
> 
> in green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241361
> 
> comparing Coussin PM and BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241365
> 
> The gold chain of BB is shorter but thicker then PM’s
> I also tried Keepall xs eclipse , saw a young man trying on both eclipse keepall xs and city keepall. I think city keepall looks better on guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241360
> View attachment 5241362
> 
> My CA saw this Japanese Cruiser in their office , initially she thought it’s reserved by one of her colleague, after I tried and confirmed I want it, she checked with her manager and got green light to sell the bag to me, I think it’s fated to be mine
> View attachment 5241364
> View attachment 5241363


Keepal XS so cute


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243406



still the cutiest ever


----------



## dooneybaby

Sunshine mama said:


> Are they comfy?


I only tried them on to see if they fit. I haven't walked in them yet.


----------



## Islandbreeze

Bumbles said:


> Sharing my trio of mini pochettes!   So many gorgeous London mini pochettes, has made me itchy to add another one. Especially your gorgeous pics @DrTootr @Mapoon @balen.girl!! But no luck as yet, as I’m always late to the party.  Next years New Years resolution will be to arrive early, so not to miss out on anything! Gotta waitlist early!!
> View attachment 5247653


These are beautiful! I didn’t even realize they had made the V design in the mini pochette. That’s truly special! I’ve sold my mps but that one would probably get me back if I ever came across it.


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Sharing my trio of mini pochettes!   So many gorgeous London mini pochettes, has made me itchy to add another one. Especially your gorgeous pics @DrTootr @Mapoon @balen.girl!! But no luck as yet, as I’m always late to the party.  Next years New Years resolution will be to arrive early, so not to miss out on anything! Gotta waitlist early!!
> View attachment 5247653


Beautiful collection. I love it Bumbles. My favorite is the one at the back. So sweet.


----------



## Bumbles

Islandbreeze said:


> These are beautiful! I didn’t even realize they had made the V design in the mini pochette. That’s truly special! I’ve sold my mps but that one would probably get me back if I ever came across it.


Thank you!   That’s my favourite one of the bunch!


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Beautiful collection. I love it Bumbles. My favorite is the one at the back. So sweet.


Thanks babe!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Out for lunch.


----------



## 23adeline

imetazoa said:


> So cute. How short does the strap go?


Haft of the length in that pic, those short shoulder type. I normally don’t use those short shoulder bag length, that’s why I don’t have pic of that.



lemondln said:


> Keepal XS so cute


Thanks! I’m happy with my black Nigo Keepall xs  , didn’t get the eclipse


----------



## brnicutie

Happy Veterans’s Day! I’m happy to get the day off and took Sac Coeur with me to Pearlridge Shopping Center. I wanted to try a new spot called Bomb Chicken. It was really good.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Bumbles said:


> Sharing my trio of mini pochettes!   So many gorgeous London mini pochettes, has made me itchy to add another one. Especially your gorgeous pics @DrTootr @Mapoon @balen.girl!! But no luck as yet, as I’m always late to the party.  Next years New Years resolution will be to arrive early, so not to miss out on anything! Gotta waitlist early!!
> View attachment 5247653


Love them!  I need a Sydney one for my niece! (Sydney)


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> Happy Veterans’s Day! I’m happy to get the day off and took Sac Coeur with me to Pearlridge Shopping Center. I wanted to try a new spot called Bomb Chicken. It was really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247989


What a gorgeous shot and the heart bag is such a unicorn! The food looks delicious! Wish I was there too!


----------



## Bumbles

MeepMeep67 said:


> Love them!  I need a Sydney one for my niece! (Sydney)


Thanks MM! Yes! That you do


----------



## brnicutie

Bumbles said:


> What a gorgeous shot and the heart bag is such a unicorn! The food looks delicious! Wish I was there too!


Thanks Bumbles! Maybe it's time for a visit to the islands.


----------



## 23adeline

Cluny Mini


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> Thanks Bumbles! Maybe it's time for a visit to the islands.


I would love too! I love Hawaii   Everything is amazing. When it’s safe to do so it’s my first destination I want to visit.


----------



## viewwing

bbcerisette66 said:


> I hope you will be able to visit Paris again with your daughters. Ladurée's macaroons are delicious and our luxury boutiques are the most beautiful in the world


Are Laduree shops still in operation? I was under the impression that they’re all permanently closed.


----------



## DrTootr

Bumbles said:


> Sharing my trio of mini pochettes!   So many gorgeous London mini pochettes, has made me itchy to add another one. Especially your gorgeous pics @DrTootr @Mapoon @balen.girl!! But no luck as yet, as I’m always late to the party.  Next years New Years resolution will be to arrive early, so not to miss out on anything! Gotta waitlist early!!
> View attachment 5247653


Love them all @Bumbles and wish I had a Sydney one too x


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Sharing my trio of mini pochettes!   So many gorgeous London mini pochettes, has made me itchy to add another one. Especially your gorgeous pics @DrTootr @Mapoon @balen.girl!! But no luck as yet, as I’m always late to the party.  Next years New Years resolution will be to arrive early, so not to miss out on anything! Gotta waitlist early!!
> View attachment 5247653


They're  all very cute! You're lucky to have the trio!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vernis amarante shown brilliantly in the bright sunlight


----------



## travelbliss

Sunshine mama said:


> Vernis amarante shown brilliantly in the bright sunlight
> View attachment 5248395


Love this !!  Do you wear them together like a Multi-PA ?  If so,  how do you connect them so it doesn't look awkward ?


----------



## Roxannek

Headed back to our beach house for the Holidays! My beautiful OnThGo Jungle Noir is carrying all of my other bags. The Speedy 20 is in there, my mini PA and my Catogram Kiragami with an insert so I can carry it as a crossbody. I should have a bag for everything for a few weeks.


----------



## Sunshine mama

travelbliss said:


> Love this !!  Do you wear them together like a Multi-PA ?  If so,  how do you connect them so it doesn't look awkward ?


Thank you travelbliss! I wore them together,  but not attached.
I find carrying these 2 is very convenient since I can obviously fit more into these 2 bags!


----------



## Iamminda

So darn gorgeous SSSSM 



Sunshine mama said:


> Vernis amarante shown brilliantly in the bright sunlight
> View attachment 5248395


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So darn gorgeous SSSSM


Thank you! Trying to self soothe for not having the Speedy 20. It's working!


----------



## gwendo25

Croisette with London animation bandeau.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Alma bb world tour


----------



## travelbliss

Roxannek said:


> Headed back to our beach house for the Holidays! My beautiful OnThGo Jungle Noir is carrying all of my other bags. The Speedy 20 is in there, my mini PA and my Catogram Kiragami with an insert so I can carry it as a crossbody. I should have a bag for everything for a few weeks.
> View attachment 5248528
> View attachment 5248529
> View attachment 5248530
> View attachment 5248535


Such gorgeous pieces.  I hope to add that specific OTG someday  .   Enjoy beach time.  It's essential!


----------



## hoopsie

nikkisharif said:


> My bum bag is my favorite travel partner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245208


the print is gorgeous, that cobalt/indigo blue!!!  love what you've styled it with - you must have been one of the most chic!x


----------



## hoopsie

just catching up and saw this - love the bag and your insane looking milkshake


----------



## hoopsie

is your larger vernis pochette from recent times? I love the vernis and hoped to buy it in the Felicie but it turned out Felicie just didn't hold what i need my WOCs to.  Such a pretty look.x


DrTootr said:


> Matching my Milkshake to my Speedy , the multicolor always brings a smile to my face when I use it, even all these years later.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5246324





Sunshine mama said:


> Vernis amarante shown brilliantly in the bright sunlight
> View attachment 5248395


----------



## hoopsie

Roxannek said:


> Headed back to our beach house for the Holidays! My beautiful OnThGo Jungle Noir is carrying all of my other bags. The Speedy 20 is in there, my mini PA and my Catogram Kiragami with an insert so I can carry it as a crossbody. I should have a bag for everything for a few weeks.
> View attachment 5248528
> View attachment 5248529
> View attachment 5248530
> View attachment 5248535


the speedy 20 - what a fantastic set up here.!


----------



## Jumper

I was digging around the house and found my first LV bag purchase, I think some time in 2007.


Can anyone recall the name of the name? It’s pretty similar to the current Nigo series I think.


----------



## bbcerisette66

viewwing said:


> Are Laduree shops still in operation? I was under the impression that they’re all permanently closed.


Yes Ladurée shops are still in operation. Friends of me brought me the famous macaroons not long ago.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Roxannek said:


> Headed back to our beach house for the Holidays! My beautiful OnThGo Jungle Noir is carrying all of my other bags. The Speedy 20 is in there, my mini PA and my Catogram Kiragami with an insert so I can carry it as a crossbody. I should have a bag for everything for a few weeks.
> View attachment 5248528
> View attachment 5248529
> View attachment 5248530
> View attachment 5248535


I love that new blue speedy. What does it fit please?


----------



## 23adeline

Xmas animations DA MPA


----------



## mrslkc23

A day at the beach with PSM and Japan RCP


----------



## Sunshine mama

3 days in a row!!! I love carrying the two together!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrslkc23 said:


> A day at the beach with PSM and Japan RCP
> 
> View attachment 5249018
> View attachment 5249019


This is such a cute combo mrslkc23!


----------



## mrslkc23

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a cute combo mrslkc23!


Thanks SSM! I feel this Xmas RCP makes mono bags look more exciting.


----------



## 19flowers

Jumper said:


> I was digging around the house and found my first LV bag purchase, I think some time in 2007.
> View attachment 5248977
> 
> Can anyone recall the name of the name? It’s pretty similar to the current Nigo series I think.


This is the Neo Cabby.   I had this bag in black "back in the day" and really loved it!


----------



## hermesbagfan

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3384729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought my MC white Sharleen to basketball game.


loving the vibrant colors


----------



## hermesbagfan

Zucnarf said:


> In love with Capu bb


looks great on you


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> 3 days in a row!!! I love carrying the two together!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5249075


Patent empreinte leather is so gorgeous !!! I love magenta too.


----------



## fyn72

Out for Breakfast this beautiful Sunday morning


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Sunshine mama said:


> 3 days in a row!!! I love carrying the two together!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5249075



Stunning!  Your beautiful photos are making me want an amarante piece now!


----------



## Roxannek

bbcerisette66 said:


> I love that new blue speedy. What does it fit please?


I can fit alot in that little bag without it being stuffed at all. I am a very organized purse carrier.  My key holder, the small cosmetic pouch with all my necessities, my phone and my mini PA fit perfectly.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

We just spent a week in London and I was so excited to use some of my Christmas animation pieces!




Please excuse the terrible job of wrapping the bandeau -- my first time trying it, and of course I was in a rush to get out the door.


----------



## nikkisharif

hoopsie said:


> the print is gorgeous, that cobalt/indigo blue!!!  love what you've styled it with - you must have been one of the most chic!x


Awww thanks I definitely thought I was best dressed


----------



## sassification

I like that i can actually fit a small water bottle in the valisette souple bb.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

My newest Loop and few essentials


----------



## Sunshine mama

sassification said:


> I like that i can actually fit a small water bottle in the valisette souple bb.
> 
> View attachment 5249661


Sooo cute!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Patent empreinte leather is so gorgeous !!! I love magenta too.


Thank you!
Both of these are in amarante, but depending on the lighting,  it's very hard to get the true color. From my previous post, the part of the bag in the shadow looks like a true amarante.


ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Stunning!  Your beautiful photos are making me want an amarante piece now!


Thank you!
I really love amarante since it's almost color transfer proof for a vernis piece.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Going on a ride.


----------



## Loriad

Vegas Baby! These are a few of my favorite things....


----------



## brnicutie

Loriad said:


> Vegas Baby! These are a few of my favorite things....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250342


mine too...can't wait to see what's in the red shopping bag


----------



## 23adeline

I think this Pochette Coussin chain goes well with this Capucines mini


----------



## MeepMeep67

Loriad said:


> Vegas Baby! These are a few of my favorite things....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250342





brnicutie said:


> mine too...can't wait to see what's in the red shopping bag


Me three!!!!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Roxannek said:


> I can fit alot in that little bag without it being stuffed at all. I am a very organized purse carrier.  My key holder, the small cosmetic pouch with all my necessities, my phone and my mini PA fit perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5249526
> View attachment 5249527


Thank you. Yes it fits a lot !!!


----------



## l.ch.

nikkisharif said:


> My bum bag is my favorite travel partner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245208


So good and such a great outfit!!! 
I’ve been thinking to buy one also for travel and outings with my two-year-old. 
You look really great! Are these Sorel sneakers?


----------



## Roxannek

23adeline said:


> I think this Pochette Coussin chain goes well with this Capucines mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250447
> View attachment 5250449
> View attachment 5250450


It looks so cute! You could tie a rope for a handle on that little cutie of a bag and you would still look beautiful.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Headed to the beach ⛱for 3 nights!!! Celebrating 24 wonderful years Anniversary gift GM maiden voyage!!


----------



## Bumbles

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> We just spent a week in London and I was so excited to use some of my Christmas animation pieces!
> 
> View attachment 5249539
> 
> 
> Please excuse the terrible job of wrapping the bandeau -- my first time trying it, and of course I was in a rush to get out the door.
> View attachment 5249541
> 
> 
> View attachment 5249542


The pic in front of the red telephone booth is stunning!!!


----------



## balen.girl

I always rotate my bag once a week. But I don’t feel like it anymore. I have been using the same bag for more than 2 weeks now.


----------



## gwendo25

Croisette with Rosalie.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Bumbles said:


> The pic in front of the red telephone booth is stunning!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## brnicutie

Sac Couer at Gucci


----------



## Loriad

MeepMeep67 said:


> Headed to the beach ⛱for 3 nights!!! Celebrating 24 wonderful years Anniversary gift GM maiden voyage!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250932
> View attachment 5250933


Love this! Happy Anniversary and enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> Sac Couer at Gucci
> View attachment 5251309


Oohhh someone is having fun!


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> Oohhh someone is having fun!


It’s more like my addiction is out of control . I’m on ban island for bags after this purchase.


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> It’s more like my addiction is out of control . I’m on ban island for bags after this purchase.


Those are the best kind of purchases!


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> Those are the best kind of purchases!


I’d have to agree with this comment.


----------



## brnicutie

MeepMeep67 said:


> Headed to the beach ⛱for 3 nights!!! Celebrating 24 wonderful years Anniversary gift GM maiden voyage!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250932
> View attachment 5250933


What a beautiful bag. Happy Anniversary MeepMeep67!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Anniversary MM  — and have a great beach getaway 



MeepMeep67 said:


> Headed to the beach ⛱for 3 nights!!! Celebrating 24 wonderful years Anniversary gift GM maiden voyage!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250932
> View attachment 5250933


----------



## _vee

Niagara Falls this past weekend


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> 3 days in a row!!! I love carrying the two together!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5249075


So gorgeous


----------



## _vee

Louisgyal37 said:


> Alma bb world tour
> View attachment 5248655


Beautiful! Love the Mono with black so much


----------



## _vee

Bumbles said:


> Sharing my trio of mini pochettes!   So many gorgeous London mini pochettes, has made me itchy to add another one. Especially your gorgeous pics @DrTootr @Mapoon @balen.girl!! But no luck as yet, as I’m always late to the party.  Next years New Years resolution will be to arrive early, so not to miss out on anything! Gotta waitlist early!!
> View attachment 5247653


What a beautiful trio!!


----------



## brnicutie

_vee said:


> Niagara Falls this past weekend
> 
> View attachment 5251398
> View attachment 5251399
> View attachment 5251393
> View attachment 5251395
> View attachment 5251394
> View attachment 5251396


One of my favorite bags the Alma BB DE. Nice Christmas decorations and I want those pancakes.


----------



## Bumbles

_vee said:


> What a beautiful trio!!


Thank you


----------



## _vee

brnicutie said:


> One of my favorite bags the Alma BB DE. Nice Christmas decorations and I want those pancakes.


They were so yummy! I love going to Niagara because there’s a bunch of IHOPs! I have none near me


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> Sac Couer at Gucci
> View attachment 5251309


What a gorgeous pair! I’m sure the Gucci will look fab on you! The heart bag is still my favourite though!


----------



## nvie

First international flight since Nov 2019


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> So gorgeous


Thank you.  I am really enjoying these 2.


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> Niagara Falls this past weekend
> 
> View attachment 5251398
> View attachment 5251399
> View attachment 5251393
> View attachment 5251395
> View attachment 5251394
> View attachment 5251396


Awww so lucky! Which side did you go to? 
And your Alma BB seems to be having lots of fun and enjoying yummy food!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> Headed to the beach ⛱for 3 nights!!! Celebrating 24 wonderful years Anniversary gift GM maiden voyage!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250932
> View attachment 5250933


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Sunshine mama

gwendo25 said:


> Croisette with Rosalie.
> View attachment 5251210
> View attachment 5251211


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> I always rotate my bag once a week. But I don’t feel like it anymore. I have been using the same bag for more than 2 weeks now.
> View attachment 5251197


So cute!!!


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!!!


Thank you Sunshine. You need one too..


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> Thank you Sunshine. You need one too..


I know! I am trying!!!
Meanwhile,  I got a fuzzy Speedy 20 lookalike to soften the pain. Here it is, modeling with my CCH.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy tonal Tuesday 


	

		
			
		

		
	
For our Lulu fans: Pink puff matches our BTP collection perfectly - this is a Pack it down jacket. I couldn’t resist getting everything in this colour way lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy tonal Tuesday
> View attachment 5251505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our Lulu fans: Pink puff matches our BTP collection perfectly - this is a Pack it down jacket. I couldn’t resist getting everything in this colour way lol


So beautuful MyBelongs!
I am literally going googoo gaga over these pink items!!!


----------



## campfire

I normally wear the Boulogne as a crossbody, but used it as a shoulder bag today and it’s such a great length! 

Here it is as a "clutch" too - not the most practical way to style it but so cute!


----------



## 23adeline

Using Speedy 20 in this combo today and this is the only pic taken


----------



## Loriad

_vee said:


> Niagara Falls this past weekend
> 
> View attachment 5251398
> View attachment 5251399
> View attachment 5251393
> View attachment 5251395
> View attachment 5251394
> View attachment 5251396


Love this! What a great vacation!


----------



## travelbliss

brnicutie said:


> Sac Couer at Gucci
> View attachment 5251309


I rarely venture out of LV...please explain the double-branded white bag !!


----------



## brnicutie

travelbliss said:


> I rarely venture out of LV...please explain the double-branded white bag !!


It’s a collaboration between Gucci and Balenciaga for Gucci’s 100th birthday. Both companies are owned by Kering, so it was an easy move. Hopefully LV will do a collaboration with Dior. That would be nuts.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

_vee said:


> Niagara Falls this past weekend
> 
> View attachment 5251398
> View attachment 5251399
> View attachment 5251393
> View attachment 5251395
> View attachment 5251394
> View attachment 5251396


OMG!!!! Love your pics so much!!!    Love the beautiful Alma, the gorgeous Christmas tee and decorations and the tasty breakfast!!!  Would love to join!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Bumbles said:


> Sharing my trio of mini pochettes!   So many gorgeous London mini pochettes, has made me itchy to add another one. Especially your gorgeous pics @DrTootr @Mapoon @balen.girl!! But no luck as yet, as I’m always late to the party.  Next years New Years resolution will be to arrive early, so not to miss out on anything! Gotta waitlist early!!
> View attachment 5247653


Wow, what a rare beauty trio!!


----------



## BagLady14

Alma BB with Speedy 20 strap.


----------



## Bumbles

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Wow, what a rare beauty trio!!


Thanks!


----------



## jese1988

Taking my most favorite but least used bag. Montaigne MM


----------



## Iamminda

So pretty — everything .  Hope you had a great time.  (I have only been there once many years ago)



_vee said:


> Niagara Falls this past weekend
> 
> View attachment 5251398
> View attachment 5251399
> View attachment 5251393
> View attachment 5251395
> View attachment 5251394
> View attachment 5251396


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy tonal Tuesday
> View attachment 5251505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our Lulu fans: Pink puff matches our BTP collection perfectly - this is a Pack it down jacket. I couldn’t resist getting everything in this colour way lol



Pretty, pretty, pretty — I am loving all this pink stuff V .


----------



## Iamminda

Wearing pink today .


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> Awww so lucky! Which side did you go to?
> And your Alma BB seems to be having lots of fun and enjoying yummy food!


Canadian!  she had a great time


----------



## _vee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy tonal Tuesday
> View attachment 5251505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our Lulu fans: Pink puff matches our BTP collection perfectly - this is a Pack it down jacket. I couldn’t resist getting everything in this colour way lol


So pretty! Love all the pink


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> I know! I am trying!!!
> Meanwhile,  I got a fuzzy Speedy 20 lookalike to soften the pain. Here it is, modeling with my CCH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251493


Love this bag! Looks soo cozy


----------



## _vee

Loriad said:


> Love this! What a great vacation!


Thank you  it was a nice mini vacation/staycation


----------



## _vee

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> OMG!!!! Love your pics so much!!!    Love the beautiful Alma, the gorgeous Christmas tee and decorations and the tasty breakfast!!!  Would love to join!


Thank you so much  everything was amazing! Love all the holiday decorations. Getting into my holiday spirit


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — everything .  Hope you had a great time.  (I have only been there once many years ago)


Thank you!! I did  I’ve been many times because it’s only an hour away but still love going


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> Wearing pink today .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251957


Soo gorgeous!! The perfect shade of pink. I’m sad they’ve discontinued this colour


----------



## gwendo25

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

_vee said:


> Soo gorgeous!! The perfect shade of pink. I’m sad they’ve discontinued this colour



Thank you _vee .  Hope you are enjoying your RB beauty


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Pretty, pretty, pretty — I am loving all this pink stuff V .


Thanks so much, my pinky  friend    Your new Alma  w/ gingham is too adorable for words! Love it!


_vee said:


> So pretty! Love all the pink


Thanks hun! I really enjoyed your travel pics too  It looked like a blast!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> So beautuful MyBelongs!
> I am literally going googoo gaga over these pink items!!!


OmG I almost missed your comment. Good thing I went back to admire your pic of that shearling cutie  Your Jaune CH is such a show stopper - looks great with all your bags  TY my friend, for your endless pink LVoe and support!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks so much, my pinky  friend    Your new Alma  w/ gingham is too adorable for words! Love it!



Thank you so much V .  I am glad you like the blue gingham — I didnt have any grey ribbon at home so blue gingham it is .


----------



## Sunshine mama

My cutie pie and first Speedy.


----------



## gwendo25

Getting in the festive spirit!


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> My cutie pie and first Speedy.
> View attachment 5252218
> View attachment 5252225


Yeay..! Congratulations Sunshine..


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> My cutie pie and first Speedy.
> View attachment 5252218
> View attachment 5252225


Ahh  you and @Iamminda are really tempting me with this Speedy! The craftsmanship looks impeccable - it’s really gorgeous eye candy. I’ll have to be good and live vicariously through you both lol. Really happy for your monogram additions


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> Yeay..! Congratulations Sunshine..


Thank you.  I think your previous comment was the charm!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Ahh  you and @Iamminda are really tempting me with this Speedy! The craftsmanship looks impeccable - it’s really gorgeous eye candy. I’ll have to be good and live vicariously through you both lol. Really happy for your monogram additions


Thank you.  I actually have been wanting a Speedy in a 20 with the zip going down the sides in a DE, but I have a lot of DE pieces. And who knows what LV would do in the future? So glad I got this.
BTW, I live vicariously through all your gorgeous bags and accessories!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Ahh  you and @Iamminda are really tempting me with this Speedy! The craftsmanship looks impeccable - it’s really gorgeous eye candy. I’ll have to be good and live vicariously through you both lol. Really happy for your monogram additions



Sweet V, you have your lovely newish 25B — the big sister of our 20s and a gorgeous classic


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Ahh  you and @Iamminda are really tempting me with this Speedy! The craftsmanship looks impeccable - it’s really gorgeous eye candy. I’ll have to be good and live vicariously through you both lol. Really happy for your monogram additions


You and me both My! Such a temptation! Trying really really hard to live vicariously through Sunshine Mama and Iamminda (and sooo many other lucky people). It's hard!


----------



## fyn72

Going to visit my daughter and baby grandson today! 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Twice Rose Ballerine today and using the matching key pouch as a small wallet. Mini p for all my small bits and pieces to keep the pink interior clean.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Official kick off to the Holidays for me is Starbucks red cup day


----------



## yuuyuut

I thought LV made the red box for Christmas. But It was actually a red cover.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Loriad said:


> Love this! Happy Anniversary and enjoy your trip!!!





brnicutie said:


> What a beautiful bag. Happy Anniversary MeepMeep67!





Iamminda said:


> Happy Anniversary MM  — and have a great beach getaway





Sunshine mama said:


> Happy Anniversary!


Thank you my dear friends!!!! Had a wonderful time. Weather cooperated


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines mood yesterday and today


----------



## 23adeline

So happy I found an unicorn in excellent condition


----------



## mrslkc23

Alma bb at the Fountain Of Wealth


----------



## gwendo25

*Loving my Boulogne with monogram strap from Pallas bb.  

*


----------



## Sunshine mama

My everyday SLGs and my red cup yesterday.


----------



## l.ch.

gwendo25 said:


> Getting in the festive spirit!
> 
> View attachment 5252220
> View attachment 5252222


I’m still banging my head that I didn’t buy this bag, when it was available.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Not a very pretty location but Pochette Metis and Neverfull mm came to work with me today! 

PM comes with me everyday, I've just recently started carrying my neverfull to work.


----------



## Loriad

l.ch. said:


> I’m still banging my head that I didn’t buy this bag, when it was available.


This bag is on 24S.com if you want it!


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> My everyday SLGs and my red cup yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254042


The teddy bag is so cute, where did you get it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> The teddy bag is so cute, where did you get it?


Thank you. 
I got it from TJ Maxx. I cut the original handles off and made my own handles out of the included crossbody strap.


----------



## Alicja K

yuuyuut said:


> I thought LV made the red box for Christmas. But It was actually a red cover.
> 
> View attachment 5253251
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253250


This is stunning


----------



## nikkisharif

l.ch. said:


> So good and such a great outfit!!!
> I’ve been thinking to buy one also for travel and outings with my two-year-old.
> You look really great! Are these Sorel sneakers?


Sorry, I’m just seeing this..it’s been a crazy week!

Thank you so much  I never thought I would love it as much as I do. It’s really convenient when traveling & im sure it would be amazing while you’re out with your toddler. The shoes are Louboutin’s and are the most comfortable shoes I own. I love them!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mrslkc23 said:


> Alma bb at the Fountain Of Wealth
> 
> View attachment 5253982


This is too cute! Perfect combination for the holidays


----------



## 23adeline

Japanese Cruiser at work today


----------



## l.ch.

nikkisharif said:


> Sorry, I’m just seeing this..it’s been a crazy week!
> 
> Thank you so much  I never thought I would love it as much as I do. It’s really convenient when traveling & im sure it would be amazing while you’re out with your toddler. The shoes are Louboutin’s and are the most comfortable shoes I own. I love them!



haha, I would have never thought that there is a comfortable Louboutin shoe!


----------



## boyoverboard

A little autumn long weekend “staycation” on the Isle of Mull.


----------



## fyn72

boyoverboard said:


> A little autumn long weekend “staycation” on the Isle of Mull.
> 
> View attachment 5254792
> 
> View attachment 5254793
> 
> View attachment 5254794
> 
> View attachment 5254795
> 
> View attachment 5254796
> 
> View attachment 5254797
> 
> View attachment 5254798


Wow Beautiful pics


----------



## DrTootr

Bag play date yesterday on our girls day out  




Happy weekend everyone xo


----------



## njariesgirly

fyn72 said:


> Lunch in the city with Georges bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090426


How is this  holding up. I'm thinking of purchasing


----------



## M_Butterfly

boyoverboard said:


> A little autumn long weekend “staycation” on the Isle of Mull.
> 
> View attachment 5254792
> 
> View attachment 5254793
> 
> View attachment 5254794
> 
> View attachment 5254795
> 
> View attachment 5254796
> 
> View attachment 5254797
> 
> View attachment 5254798


Love the photos. Is that a Speedy 40?


----------



## scarlet555

23adeline said:


> Japanese Cruiser at work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254682


Am really liking this cutie !!


----------



## _vee

Went for shopping and lunch  plus desert


----------



## Aliluvlv

boyoverboard said:


> A little autumn long weekend “staycation” on the Isle of Mull.
> 
> View attachment 5254792
> 
> View attachment 5254793
> 
> View attachment 5254794
> 
> View attachment 5254795
> 
> View attachment 5254796
> 
> View attachment 5254797
> 
> View attachment 5254798


Beautiful everything!  That's my kind of long weekend! Wish I was there.  Twinning with the noir multicolor pochette. Have a great time!


----------



## Aliluvlv

_vee said:


> Went for shopping and lunch  plus desert
> View attachment 5255456
> View attachment 5255457
> View attachment 5255458
> View attachment 5255459


Yum what a great day!  Such a beautiful Felicie .


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Took my World Tour Bumbag out today. Such a comfortable bag!


----------



## balen.girl

After few weeks with Speedy 20, I finally rotate my bag.


----------



## MeepMeep67

boyoverboard said:


> A little autumn long weekend “staycation” on the Isle of Mull.
> 
> View attachment 5254792
> 
> View attachment 5254793
> 
> View attachment 5254794
> 
> View attachment 5254795
> 
> View attachment 5254796
> 
> View attachment 5254797
> 
> View attachment 5254798


  Thank you for all the wonderful photos. Beautiful!


----------



## 23adeline

Multicolor Speedy Mini first time out for a quick shopping , I don’t have a vintage vachetta strap to pair with it, therefore using this black strap temporarily.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Last night, we had baby speedy party


----------



## fyn72

balen.girl said:


> After few weeks with Speedy 20, I finally rotate my bag.
> View attachment 5255599


Beautiful! How do you find the Boulogne? Is it nice to carry?


----------



## boyoverboard

M_Butterfly said:


> Love the photos. Is that a Speedy 40?


Thank you! Yes, it’s the Speedy 40. I almost went with a Mon Monogram Keepall but I’m so glad I opted for this instead. It’s the perfect in-between size!


----------



## balen.girl

fyn72 said:


> Beautiful! How do you find the Boulogne? Is it nice to carry?


It’s nice and comfortable and I love the chain. It’s a big plus for me. Unlike MPA chain, this chain have clasp so you can use it at other bag/slg. I use it few times as hobo bag with this chain and it’s comfortable on shoulder and not sliding down. I think you need one in your beautiful collection.


----------



## l.ch.

boyoverboard said:


> A little autumn long weekend “staycation” on the Isle of Mull.
> 
> View attachment 5254792
> 
> View attachment 5254793
> 
> View attachment 5254794
> 
> View attachment 5254795
> 
> View attachment 5254796
> 
> View attachment 5254797
> 
> View attachment 5254798


Oh, I love Scotland so much! I dreamt of visiting since I read a book by Rosamunde Pilcher, called “September”. I visited some years ago and it was a dream come true!
Beautiful photos and so jealous that you get to use your keepall! Mine has been hibernating for two years


----------



## gwendo25

Luxurious empreinte!


----------



## DME

23adeline said:


> Multicolor Speedy Mini first time out for a quick shopping , I don’t have a vintage vachetta strap to pair with it, therefore using this black strap temporarily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5255616
> View attachment 5255619
> 
> Last night, we had baby speedy party
> View attachment 5255617
> View attachment 5255618
> View attachment 5255620
> View attachment 5255621



Wow, what a gorgeous baby Speedy collection! I‘ve been following your posts and would love to spend an afternoon in your closet; I swear your collection is better than any store.


----------



## Aliluvlv

balen.girl said:


> After few weeks with Speedy 20, I finally rotate my bag.
> View attachment 5255599


Hooray!    I'm trying to tell myself I don't need the speedy 20 since I have this boulogne too. Do they hold about the same amount of items?


----------



## Aliluvlv

DME said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous baby Speedy collection! I‘ve been following your posts and would love to spend an afternoon in your closet; I swear your collection is better than any store.


I agree, it must be more like a museum! I would pay to see the exhibits.


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Multicolor Speedy Mini first time out for a quick shopping , I don’t have a vintage vachetta strap to pair with it, therefore using this black strap temporarily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5255616
> View attachment 5255619
> 
> Last night, we had baby speedy party
> View attachment 5255617
> View attachment 5255618
> View attachment 5255620
> View attachment 5255621


I love it!


----------



## 23adeline

DME said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous baby Speedy collection! I‘ve been following your posts and would love to spend an afternoon in your closet; I swear your collection is better than any store.


Thanks for your compliment
I will invite you to play in my closet one day 


Aliluvlv said:


> I agree, it must be more like a museum! I would pay to see the exhibits.


Thanks 
I will invite you one day , it’s free entrance


----------



## bbcerisette66

gwendo25 said:


> Luxurious empreinte!
> View attachment 5255738


Empreinte black leather is very gorgeous and luxurious. Congrats.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Multicolor Speedy Mini first time out for a quick shopping , I don’t have a vintage vachetta strap to pair with it, therefore using this black strap temporarily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5255616
> View attachment 5255619
> 
> Last night, we had baby speedy party
> View attachment 5255617
> View attachment 5255618
> View attachment 5255620
> View attachment 5255621


Such a cute collection!


----------



## _vee

Aliluvlv said:


> Yum what a great day!  Such a beautiful Felicie .


Everything was super yummy  thank you! It’s funny how obsessed I was with getting this bag. Glad I got it in MWT


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> My cutie pie and first Speedy.
> View attachment 5252218
> View attachment 5252225


She looks especially beautiful with the sun shining on her!


----------



## _vee

Quick Sunday SB run with my Rosalie


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using my daily essential.


----------



## Sibelle

boyoverboard said:


> A little autumn long weekend “staycation” on the Isle of Mull.
> 
> View attachment 5254792
> 
> View attachment 5254793
> 
> View attachment 5254794
> 
> View attachment 5254795
> 
> View attachment 5254796
> 
> View attachment 5254797
> 
> View attachment 5254798


So beautiful! I love the Isle of Mull. I actually stayed at the hotel on top of the hill in Tobermory 2 years ago .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Speedy 20 just modeling in the sunshine.


----------



## balen.girl

Aliluvlv said:


> Hooray!    I'm trying to tell myself I don't need the speedy 20 since I have this boulogne too. Do they hold about the same amount of items?


Before I bought Speedy 20, I have the same thoughts actually. Boulogne is a bit bigger, I can carry my usual stuff plus my daughter phone without playing tetris and yesterday I also add on 1 more hand sanitizer because current one almost finish and I just can’t leave home without it. So one almost empty and one full.


----------



## lemondln

23adeline said:


> Multicolor Speedy Mini first time out for a quick shopping , I don’t have a vintage vachetta strap to pair with it, therefore using this black strap temporarily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5255616
> View attachment 5255619
> 
> Last night, we had baby speedy party
> View attachment 5255617
> View attachment 5255618
> View attachment 5255620
> View attachment 5255621




So cute! My dream collection


----------



## stcstc

Iamminda said:


> Wearing pink today .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251957


Hi! Your bag is so gorgeous!!! I am really tempted by this rose beauty. I have put the damier ebene on my wish list for very long because I love the versatility. But I recently saw one of this rose beauties on a preloved market, and I just can't stop looking at her! Do you think it is only for special occasions? Is it good for every day use? Well, not really every day, but more regularly. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## brnicutie

Sophie came with me to LV to pick up my bumbag.


----------



## brnicutie

_vee said:


> Quick Sunday SB run with my Rosalie
> 
> View attachment 5255955


Nice! What's the pink drink? It looks refreshing. I want one.


----------



## _vee

brnicutie said:


> Nice! What's the pink drink? It looks refreshing. I want one.


It’s a Strawberry Açai Lemonade! So good


----------



## brnicutie

_vee said:


> It’s a Strawberry Açai Lemonade! So good


Thanks! I'm gonna try one next time I'm there.


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my daily essential.
> View attachment 5255961


What teddy bag is this? It looks  perfect for winter


----------



## 23adeline

One of my favourite bag, W tote. Don’t get why LV discontinued it


----------



## nannch

Took my Vavin Chain Wallet out for the first time that day. My CA showed me the trick to shorten the strap, I like to carry it a bit higher that the bag sits on my hip.

I’m so glad I went with the DE. I was being indecisive between the DE and Empreinte version, but I figure the DE would match my casual style better.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> So cute! My dream collection


+1!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

nannch said:


> Took my Vavin Chain Wallet out for the first time that day. My CA showed me the trick to shorten the strap, I like to carry it a bit higher that the bag sits on my hip.
> 
> I’m so glad I went with the DE. I was being indecisive between the DE and Empreinte version, but I figure the DE would match my casual style better.
> 
> View attachment 5256432


It looks very cute and classy at the same time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> One of my favourite bag, W tote. Don’t get why LV discontinued it
> View attachment 5256429
> View attachment 5256430


The pearls look really good on this bag!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> What teddy bag is this? It looks  perfect for winter


Thank you.  It says Aspen inside the bag, but I don't know the name.


----------



## bkp0

nannch said:


> Took my Vavin Chain Wallet out for the first time that day. My CA showed me the trick to shorten the strap, I like to carry it a bit higher that the bag sits on my hip.
> 
> I’m so glad I went with the DE. I was being indecisive between the DE and Empreinte version, but I figure the DE would match my casual style better.
> 
> View attachment 5256432


so cute! I have the same bag but have yet to use it. How do you like it? Does it hold enough for casual use (that's one reason why i have yet to use it)? How are you shortening the strap? Thanks


----------



## Iamminda

stcstc said:


> Hi! Your bag is so gorgeous!!! I am really tempted by this rose beauty. I have put the damier ebene on my wish list for very long because I love the versatility. But I recently saw one of this rose beauties on a preloved market, and I just can't stop looking at her! Do you think it is only for special occasions? Is it good for every day use? Well, not really every day, but more regularly. Thanks in advance!!!



Thank you.  I think the DE Alma BB is a lovely classic and would go so well with everything.  I know it’s hard to find it (In addition to getting on your SA’s wait list, I suggest checking online stock availability using the LV Mexico site).  Then, there is the rose Ballerine one .  I am the biggest pink girl so this color is a must have for me .  It is quite versatile for me since I like to wear soft/light color clothings and jeans.  I have heard that some say this soft pink can almost be a neutral (similar to a cream color neutral).  With that said, this light RB color will likely get a bit dirty, noticeably scuffed and maybe even get color transfer marks on it much easier than the DE one.  I know epi can be cleaned and maintained to a certain extent (depending on the color) but a giant pen mark on this RB one might be hard to remove completely. Then again, bags are meant to be used so some wear and tear is to be expected.  Not sure if I am helping but I think this can be an almost-everyday bag depending on your wardrobe and daily routine.  Good luck deciding.


----------



## groovygardener

DrTootr said:


> Matching my Milkshake to my Speedy , the multicolor always brings a smile to my face when I use it, even all these years later.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5246324


I just bought this after having my eyes on it for so so long! Cannot wait for the colors!!!


----------



## DrTootr

groovygardener said:


> I just bought this after having my eyes on it for so so long! Cannot wait for the colors!!!


Congratulations @groovygardener I hope you enjoy yours as much as I love mine and please tag me in if you post it in here so I can see it


----------



## nannch

bkp0 said:


> so cute! I have the same bag but have yet to use it. How do you like it? Does it hold enough for casual use (that's one reason why i have yet to use it)? How are you shortening the strap? Thanks


It does fit all my essential. I can pack Key Pouch with key fob along with few cards, tissue, lip balm and small size of hand sanitizer. I put cash and coin in the zip compartment. I have iPhone 13 Pro, and it fit perfectly in the main compartment along with other things. I can also put it in the back pocket. When I put all the stuff in, the bag can be quite hard to close, but the magnet is very very strong. I didn’t have problem with the magnet closure at all, it stays close nicely.

When I was at the store I was about to double up the strap under the flap to shorten it, that’s when my CA showed me how to do it easier way. So you just hook the clamp to the chain strap first at the length you like to shorten it before hooking it with D ring. Then put the excess length in side the bag when carrying.

I’ll attached photo along to see better picture.


----------



## bkp0

nannch said:


> It does fit all my essential. I can pack Key Pouch with key fob along with few cards, tissue, lip balm and small size of hand sanitizer. I put cash and coin in the zip compartment. I have iPhone 13 Pro, and it fit perfectly in the main compartment along with other things. I can also put it in the back pocket. When I put all the stuff in, the bag can be quite hard to close, but the magnet is very very strong. I didn’t have problem with the magnet closure at all, it stays close nicely.
> 
> When I was at the store I was about to double up the strap under the flap to shorten it, that’s when my CA showed me how to do it easier way. So you just hook the clamp to the chain strap first at the length you like to shorten it before hooking it with D ring. Then put the excess length in side the bag when carrying.
> 
> I’ll attached photo along to see better picture.
> 
> View attachment 5256984


Thanks for the detailed reply! Are you using the D ring on the outside of the bag? From your picture, it looks like you have another ring on the inside of the bag  as well as the strap ring. But I don't see another ring inside the bag (just the outside D ring).  I tried it but the excess chain didn't completely go inside the bag. There was some chain visable at the edge of the bag. Is that the same for you? Thanks


----------



## nannch

bkp0 said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply! Are you using the D ring on the outside of the bag? From your picture, it looks like you have another ring on the inside of the bag  as well as the strap ring. But I don't see another ring inside the bag (just the outside D ring).  I tried it but the excess chain didn't completely go inside the bag. There was some chain visable at the edge of the bag. Is that the same for you? Thanks


The bag doesn’t have D ring inside. The chain will be visible a little when putting it in side the bag.


----------



## Sandra.AT

I love this bag and I'm so happy I could find it preloved at VC. The colour is so stunning


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> I love this bag and I'm so happy I could find it preloved at VC. The colour is so stunning


Happy to read you again on PurseForum!!! Are you and your baby doing well ?
And congrats for the Lockme ever. I remember you was looking for a red one a long time ago.


----------



## Sandra.AT

bbcerisette66 said:


> Happy to read you again on PurseForum!!! Are you and your baby doing well ?
> And congrats for the Lockme ever. I remember you was looking for a red one a long time ago.


Thank you..yeah long time no post as I haven't bought any LV bag anymore until now   yes finally I found it .. wow you rember that I was searching for it  elena and I are doing well..she is going to nursery school (kindergarten) and likes it and I will start working next week how are you doing ?


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you..yeah long time no post as I haven't bought any LV bag anymore until now   yes finally I found it .. wow you rember that I was searching for it  elena and I are doing well..she is going to nursery school (kindergarten) and likes it and I will start working next week how are you doing ?


I m doing very well. Thank you.
yes I remember you very well. I like your posts. And about the Lockme ever, we spoke together about it because I bought one in black at that period.
I hope to read you more often on PurseForum


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you..yeah long time no post as I haven't bought any LV bag anymore until now   yes finally I found it .. wow you rember that I was searching for it  elena and I are doing well..she is going to nursery school (kindergarten) and likes it and I will start working next week how are you doing ?


Elena is a very beautiful first name.


----------



## 23adeline

The length of this gold chain from Coussin BB is perfect for this speedy BB.  And I found a strap for multicolor speedy Mini, the pre-tanned Cannes strap, not as dark but it’s the darkest among all my vachetta strap 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Went for 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
my vaccine booster this afternoon


----------



## Sandra.AT

bbcerisette66 said:


> I m doing very well. Thank you.
> yes I remember you very well. I like your posts. And about the Lockme ever, we spoke together about it because I bought one in black at that period.
> I hope to read you more often on PurseForum


I remember you too  I just forgot that you also have the lockme ever bb..do you still have and like this bag? I bet you bought a lot of new handbags this year or?  Do you have a collectoon photo?  



bbcerisette66 said:


> Elena is a very beautiful first name.


Thank you


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> I remember you too  I just forgot that you also have the lockme ever bb..do you still have and like this bag? I bet you bought a lot of new handbags this year or?  Do you have a collectoon photo?
> 
> 
> Thank you


I still have it. It is a so classy and beautiful bag. I am using it.
I bought a second Néo Noé in canvas and pink even if I don't particularly like the monogram canvas. I already have a bb in pink épi leather but is a practical bag for every day. I bought the tiny backpack in brume colour at the by the pool collection. It is so cute.  That is all.I am desperately waiting for an LV bag that I would like with a beautiful fuchsia or raspberry color.  But nothing beautiful in future collections for me.  I'm disappointed but there are more important things in life


----------



## nikkisharif

l.ch. said:


> haha, I would have never thought that there is a comfortable Louboutin shoe!


I thought the same thing & was planning to just be in pain because I liked them so much   I was shocked when I put them on & wore them all day without one complaint LOL


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sandra.AT said:


> I love this bag and I'm so happy I could find it preloved at VC. The colour is so stunning


It's gorgeous  ! And wow you look great, and so fast after having a baby!!!
I still haven't lost my pregnancy weight, and my kids are all grown now.


----------



## bkp0

23adeline said:


> The length of this gold chain from Coussin BB is perfect for this speedy BB.  And I found a strap for multicolor speedy Mini, the pre-tanned Cannes strap, not as dark but it’s the darkest among all my vachetta strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257450
> View attachment 5257448
> 
> Went for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my vaccine booster this afternoon


Where are you finding the extra straps? Are they available at LV? Thanks


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

boyoverboard said:


> A little autumn long weekend “staycation” on the Isle of Mull.
> 
> View attachment 5254792
> 
> View attachment 5254793
> 
> View attachment 5254794
> 
> View attachment 5254795
> 
> View attachment 5254796
> 
> View attachment 5254797
> 
> View attachment 5254798


Your pics, the landscape and the bags look truly gorgeous!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

DrTootr said:


> Bag play date yesterday on our girls day out
> 
> View attachment 5254821
> 
> 
> Happy weekend everyone xo


OMG how lovely!!! Love the both summer beauties and the beach of course too!


----------



## Sandra.AT

bbcerisette66 said:


> I still have it. It is a so classy and beautiful bag. I am using it.
> I bought a second Néo Noé in canvas and pink even if I don't particularly like the monogram canvas. I already have a bb in pink épi leather but is a practical bag for every day. I bought the tiny backpack in brume colour at the by the pool collection. It is so cute.  That is all.I am desperately waiting for an LV bag that I would like with a beautiful fuchsia or raspberry color.  But nothing beautiful in future collections for me.  I'm disappointed but there are more important things in life


Oh wow so many Congratulations . This bad is reall beautiful and classic and will be forever in my collection. I had to sell 2 lv bags (montaigne bb monogram and victoire noir) in order to buy the ysl sac de jour, sunset medium and the lv lockme ever bb this year..I always keep 9 handbags  I'm now more into leather handbags 



Sunshine mama said:


> It's gorgeous  ! And wow you look great, and so fast after having a baby!!!
> I still haven't lost my pregnancy weight, and my kids are all grown now.


 thank you very much this bag will be forever in my collection as it is so timeless and classic


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> Oh wow so many Congratulations . This bad is reall beautiful and classic and will be forever in my collection. I had to sell 2 lv bags (montaigne bb monogram and victoire noir) in order to buy the ysl sac de jour, sunset medium and the lv lockme ever bb this year..I always keep 9 handbags  I'm now more into leather handbags
> 
> thank you very much this bag will be forever in my collection as it is so timeless and classic


I think I will buy the YSL sac de jour baby too in supple leather white or burgundy. LV bags are boring right now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mylockme.


----------



## BagLady14

My Pallas BB next to Bees


Weird, right?  None escaped though.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Mylockme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257919
> View attachment 5257921



Missed seeing this gorgeous bag SSSSSM


----------



## Iamminda

This little cutie on a large chair at the Mall today .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This little cutie on a large chair at the Mall today .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258044


So cute with the pearls and a bit of pink on the strap!


----------



## fyn72

Speedy to work today, lots of rain around it’s going to  be a wet summer.


----------



## Alienza

It can fit a lot of groceries ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute with the pearls and a bit of pink on the strap!



Thanks SSSM .  Three SAs were being nice and complimented me on my bag today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSM .  Three SAs were being nice and complimented me on my bag today


Nice! Any intel on whether this bag will be a permanent model?
BTW, did you treat your handles and piping?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice! Any intel on whether this bag will be a permanent model?
> BTW, did you treat your handles and piping?



Sorry no intel (not swift/suave enough to ask ).  They did say it’s still hard to get this bag right now.  I haven’t treated it yet.  I have on my To Do list to read up on the Patina Champ method or buy a handle cover thing .


----------



## 23adeline

bkp0 said:


> Where are you finding the extra straps? Are they available at LV? Thanks


The pre-tanned vachetta strap that I used with Multicolor speedy Mini is strap of my Cannes bag.
The speedy BB Ink, comes with this gold + leather chain. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This Cannes bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
The thick black fabric strap is strap of Petite Malle Souple.


I don’t own this bag , but my kind CA ordered it under ‘spare part’ for me, because I told her I want a thick fabric strap with gold hardware that is long enough for me, those for sale at LV website are only 90cm which is too short for me


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Mylockme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257919
> View attachment 5257921


Lockme collection is beautiful


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Lockme collection is beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## Aliluvlv

"Working" today from home with Vivienne and friends.  Happy Thanksgiving TPF friends! Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## 1LV

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5258345
> 
> "Working" today from home with Vivienne and friends.  Happy Thanksgiving TPF friends! Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


Sweet SLGs, and Happy Thanksgiving to you as well!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5258345
> 
> "Working" today from home with Vivienne and friends.  Happy Thanksgiving TPF friends! Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


So pretty and festive!


----------



## travelbliss

Since 1854 TP26 Noir with newest velvet ornaments .


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5258345
> 
> "Working" today from home with Vivienne and friends.  Happy Thanksgiving TPF friends! Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


Happy Thanksgiving! Gorgeous pieces.


----------



## lemondln

Dressing up my Boite Chapeau Souple PM


----------



## 1LV

Healthy snacks (wink), and Onthego PM.


----------



## bh4me

Keepall XS and Race collection strap for the day  I usually go for non black LV bags but made an exception for this black on black under the radar cutie.


----------



## Aliluvlv

1LV said:


> Sweet SLGs, and Happy Thanksgiving to you as well!


 Thank you! I love LV slgs! 


Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty and festive!


 Thank you!  


brnicutie said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! Gorgeous pieces.


Thank you!  Been enjoying all of your beautiful purchases this year!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5258345
> 
> "Working" today from home with Vivienne and friends.  Happy Thanksgiving TPF friends! Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.



Adore cutie Vivienne — such a cozy and festive picture A .  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Iamminda

bh4me said:


> Keepall XS and Race collection strap for the day  I usually go for non black LV bags but made an exception for this black on black under the radar cutie.
> 
> View attachment 5258679



What a beautiful strap — love the look of digital blue monogram.  It looks really good with your Keepall.


----------



## gwendo25

Siena MM will accompany me today!


----------



## 23adeline

As usual, I prefer to use this back side of Watercolor Keepall xs facing out


----------



## bfly

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

My speedy at work lunch


----------



## Sunshine mama

Speedy sun tanning.


----------



## stcstc

Iamminda said:


> Thank you.  I think the DE Alma BB is a lovely classic and would go so well with everything.  I know it’s hard to find it (In addition to getting on your SA’s wait list, I suggest checking online stock availability using the LV Mexico site).  Then, there is the rose Ballerine one . I am the biggest pink girl so this color is a must have for me .  It is quite versatile for me since I like to wear soft/light color clothings and jeans.  I have heard that some say this soft pink can almost be a neutral (similar to a cream color neutral).  With that said, this light RB color will likely get a bit dirty, noticeably scuffed and maybe even get color transfer marks on it much easier than the DE one.  I know epi can be cleaned and maintained to a certain extent (depending on the color) but a giant pen mark on this RB one might be hard to remove completely. Then again, bags are meant to be used so some wear and tear is to be expected.  Not sure if I am helping but I think this can be an almost-everyday bag depending on your wardrobe and daily routine.  Good luck deciding.


Thank you so much for the insights!!!!! I really appreciated it! Very helpful and informative! I totally agree with that bags are meant to be used and personally I don't care too much about wear and tear. Tbh, the RB is a little bit too feminine to me, judging from my usual style. But I think it never hurts to have some change, let alone EVERY girl has a secret crush on pink!


----------



## _vee

Key Pouch came with me in my YSL WOC for some shopping today  how cute are these Christmas socks! Anyone else love Saje products?


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> Mylockme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257919
> View attachment 5257921


So gorgeous!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My LV Beaubourg ankle boot in action at the Bellagio Gardens.


----------



## bh4me

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful strap — love the look of digital blue monogram.  It looks really good with your Keepall.


Thank you! My strap came out of hibernation.


----------



## balen.girl

Walking around for Black Friday Sale with my LV..


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Walking around for Black Friday Sale with my LV..
> View attachment 5259269


Nice companion! Any goodies?


----------



## cupcake_chic

Hope you all had a nice thanksgiving (if you’re in the US and celebrate)/evening! I wore my “favorite” today  noticed some tarnishing and creasing  still my tried and true!


----------



## gwendo25

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## DrTootr

My updated weekend essentials with my much loved LV pieces and my new iPhone 13 in colour Midnight (it's basically black), which has the Cinematic video mode option and I am liking this a lot!

Also thought I'd give the iPhone Leather Wallet a try, and gotta say I was surprised as I kinda liked it as another option to have.




Happy Thanksgiving everyone x


----------



## DrTootr

Oh and I thought I would update that I can fit my new iPhone 13 into my London MP, see pics below, so I am stoked about that too x


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Nice companion! Any goodies?


Yeessss.. but both are non sale items hahaha.. nothing caught my attention from black friday sale, but I am very happy with my non sale finding today.


----------



## Bumbles

DrTootr said:


> Oh and I thought I would update that I can fit my new iPhone 13 into my London MP, see pics below, so I am stoked about that too x
> 
> View attachment 5259343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259344


Gorgeous pics as always!


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Yeessss.. but both are non sale items hahaha.. nothing caught my attention from black friday sale, but I am very happy with my non sale finding today.


Oohhh I bet it was luxury items    dont forget to share it with us and unbox. Thank you


----------



## cupcake_chic

Early morning errands with miss Speedy B  hoping to get an e-mail that I can pick up the Pochette Métis today 

Edited to add: Strap is from Amazon and just added the cute keychain (from my place of work, hehe) for fun.


----------



## bfly

Ready for weekend gateway. Happy weekend everyone and happy hunting for Black Friday


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTootr said:


> Oh and I thought I would update that I can fit my new iPhone 13 into my London MP, see pics below, so I am stoked about that too x
> 
> View attachment 5259343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259344


Beautiful pics Donna and congratulations on your new 13!  I just upgraded my Samsung galaxy s9 to the iPhone 13 mini so I will soon have a phone that fits in my mini pochettes again! So excited about that!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Adore cutie Vivienne — such a cozy and festive picture A .  Happy Thanksgiving!


 Thank you and Happy Thanksgiving M!  


Sunshine mama said:


> Speedy sun tanning.
> View attachment 5259126


So adorable and I agree the speedy 20 should be put on a pedestal!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Thanksgiving Friday all  
I’ve been obsessed with fur and shearling lately and happy to find this cute backpack. It’s perfect for pink lovers!


----------



## DME

cupcake_chic said:


> Early morning errands with miss Speedy B  hoping to get an e-mail that I can pick up the Pochette Métis today
> 
> Edited to add: Strap is from Amazon and just added the cute keychain (from my place of work, hehe) for fun.
> 
> View attachment 5259472



I love this strap! If it doesn’t violate any usage terms, are you able to tell us the seller? I’ve been looking for one like this, but am having a hard time wading through all the guitar strap options out there.


----------



## DrTootr

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous pics as always!


Thank you @Bumbles


----------



## DrTootr

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful pics Donna and congratulations on your new 13!  I just upgraded my Samsung galaxy s9 to the iPhone 13 mini so I will soon have a phone that fits in my mini pochettes again! So excited about that!



Aww cheers @Aliluvlv and congrats on your new iPhone 13 mini! It's so cool that our iPhones can now fit into our MP's


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Friday all
> I’ve been obsessed with fur and shearling lately and happy to find this cute backpack. It’s perfect for pink lovers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259546
> View attachment 5259547



Oooh, I love this pink hat _in addition _to your other pink accessories .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Oooh, I love this pink hat _in addition _to your other pink accessories .


Thank you IM  You’re seriously so sweet for supporting my pink obsession! I love being able to share my latest goodies with you and our other LV friends. Sending you lots of virtual hugs this Black Friday!


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Oohhh I bet it was luxury items    dont forget to share it with us and unbox. Thank you


Not from LV, but I just love it..


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma and poinsettias.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Friday all
> I’ve been obsessed with fur and shearling lately and happy to find this cute backpack. It’s perfect for pink lovers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259546
> View attachment 5259547


I'm loving all the juicy pink in the pictures! Sooo pretty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Oh and I thought I would update that I can fit my new iPhone 13 into my London MP, see pics below, so I am stoked about that too x
> 
> View attachment 5259343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259344


Oh that's so cool that the phone fits!


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> So gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma and poinsettias.
> View attachment 5259950


 This bag was made for the holidays!! Love your divine taste in LV and all pretty things, my sunny friend  Happy Thanksgiving and holiday kickoff!

and TY for your pink LVoe!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma and poinsettias.
> View attachment 5259950



I love this bag of yours so much and this picture is just so pretty and festive


----------



## balen.girl

Waiting for my husband to finish his black friday shopping or should I say black saturday sale ?


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5258345
> 
> "Working" today from home with Vivienne and friends.  Happy Thanksgiving TPF friends! Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


This is all so beautiful!  I love the colours together.  I really like your DE agenda with the fun labels.  I like this style and wish LV would make some more.


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Friday all
> I’ve been obsessed with fur and shearling lately and happy to find this cute backpack. It’s perfect for pink lovers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259546
> View attachment 5259547


Very cute items !!!! Your backpack is adorable


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Not from LV, but I just love it..
> View attachment 5259916


Love the goodies! Perfect choices!


----------



## gwendo25

Getting ready for this snowy day with my worry free Boulogne!


----------



## Sandra.AT

I'm so in love with this bag and she looks like new even though she is 2 years old and preloved


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sandra.AT said:


> I'm so in love with this bag and she looks like new even though she is 2 years old and preloved


You and the bag look great!!


----------



## gwendo25

Sandra.AT said:


> I'm so in love with this bag and she looks like new even though she is 2 years old and preloved


You both look great!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love this bag of yours so much and this picture is just so pretty and festive


Thank you!
I couldn't pass this cute photo op while looking for some cream colored poinsettias.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Friday all
> I’ve been obsessed with fur and shearling lately and happy to find this cute backpack. It’s perfect for pink lovers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259546
> View attachment 5259547



It’s pink overload. Especially love the hat.
Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family MB.


----------



## MCBadian07

Our first lunch date   
She made a lot of heads turn at LV today


----------



## Bumbles

MCBadian07 said:


> Our first lunch date
> She made a lot of heads turn at LV today
> 
> View attachment 5260428


Oohhh I see a LV bag? What is inside please???


----------



## MCBadian07

Bumbles said:


> Oohhh I see a LV bag? What is inside please???


You have really sharp eyes ! 

It's on the November thread


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> I'm so in love with this bag and she looks like new even though she is 2 years old and preloved


You are so pretty with your gorgeous bag


----------



## gwendo25

Flower tote looking forward to the day ahead!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Sunshine mama said:


> You and the bag look great!!





gwendo25 said:


> You both look great!





bbcerisette66 said:


> You are so pretty with your gorgeous bag


Thank you all for the compliments


----------



## Sunshine mama

Feeling brown today.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Feeling brown today.
> View attachment 5260940



Beautiful browns .  Love the World bandeau on your boots — another great idea from SSSM!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful browns .  Love the World bandeau on your boots — another great idea from SSSM!!!


Thank you IM!
It's  a great way to wear a bandeau I suppose.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Feeling brown today.
> View attachment 5260940


This pic is a chocolate LVoer’s dream! So cute and creative, SM  


bfly said:


> It’s pink overload. Especially love the hat.
> Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family MB.


Thanks @bfly ! Hope you had fun Black Friday shopping (up a storm lol)  Wishing you and yours a safe and fab Christmas kickoff   


bbcerisette66 said:


> Very cute items !!!! Your backpack is adorable


Thanks BB! Hope you and your beautiful LVs are doing well this November  Happy Holidays, my friend!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My husband sporting a LV denim jacket !! Checking out Rolex if they have any stock of anything !!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RIP Virgil!









						Virgil Abloh, Path-Blazing Designer, Is Dead at 41
					

His expansive approach to design inspired comparisons to artists including Andy Warhol and Jeff Koons. For him, clothes were totems of identity.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Bumbles

Using my PSM shopping


----------



## Aliluvlv

musiclover said:


> This is all so beautiful!  I love the colours together.  I really like your DE agenda with the fun labels.  I like this style and wish LV would make some more.


Thank you sweet musiclover!   I agree. I loved the travel trunk tags series.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Addicted to bags said:


> RIP Virgil!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virgil Abloh, Path-Blazing Designer, Is Dead at 41
> 
> 
> His expansive approach to design inspired comparisons to artists including Andy Warhol and Jeff Koons. For him, clothes were totems of identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


I couldn't believe when I heard this sad sad news. So young!


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you sweet musiclover!   I agree. I loved the travel trunk tags series.


It’s such a cute line!  I don’t have anything in this series (too late to the game) but I really admire yours, and others, SLGs with these fun labels and tags. I like anything that reflects the idea of travel. That to me really epitomizes Louis Vuitton.


----------



## 23adeline

LVxNBA Handle Trunk


----------



## Aliluvlv

musiclover said:


> It’s such a cute line!  I don’t have anything in this series (too late to the game) but I really admire yours, and others, SLGs with these fun labels and tags. I like anything that reflects the idea of travel. That to me really epitomizes Louis Vuitton.


I totally agree and embrace the pieces that epitomizes travel and history.  I have collected 3 items in this line (so far) but only the MP was purchased in store. The others I found through yoogis and fashionphile over the last few years. So it's never too late to join the game.


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh that's so cool that the phone fits!



I know @Sunshine mama and the fact my iPhone actually fits, makes me reach for my MP more x


----------



## DrTootr

On this very sad and shocking news, I thought I'd use some of my fave Virgil pieces I've collected over the years. He was so talented. May he RIP.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> On this very sad and shocking news, I thought I'd use some of my fave Virgil pieces I've collected over the years. He was so talented. May he RIP.
> 
> View attachment 5261555


Cutest little things!!!


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> Cutest little things!!!


Thank you @Sunshine mama and sending a big virtual hug x


----------



## fyn72

At the hairdressers


----------



## Alienza

Going out to exchange a sweater that i bought last week. I was thinking just now that maybe I should sell this bag because its quite big. I only use half of the space inside the bag. but every time I look at it I fall in love with it again . What do you all think, sell or keep?


----------



## MeepMeep67

Mandatory Training with Avenue Sling. I love my boybag!!


----------



## luvspurses

Alienza said:


> Going out to exchange a sweater that i bought last week. I was thinking just now that maybe I should sell this bag because its quite big. I only use half of the space inside the bag. but every time I look at it I fall in love with it again . What do you all think, sell or keep?


I’d keep it! Evora is a great bag!


----------



## luvspurses

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Friday all
> I’ve been obsessed with fur and shearling lately and happy to find this cute backpack. It’s perfect for pink lovers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259546
> View attachment 5259547


So cute! Is this backpack currently available somewhere? Can you please tell me the style name? Your pics are always so beautiful


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> I totally agree and embrace the pieces that epitomizes travel and history.  I have collected 3 items in this line (so far) but only the MP was purchased in store. The others I found through yoogis and fashionphile over the last few years. So it's never too late to join the game.
> View attachment 5261499


I love this photo of your beautiful SLGs!  You give me inspiration.  I better start looking!


----------



## Alienza

luvspurses said:


> I’d keep it! Evora is a great bag!



Thanks for your suggestion! Yeah i think i will keep it. It is a nice bag ☺️


----------



## fyn72

luvspurses said:


> I’d keep it! Evora is a great bag!


+1


----------



## fyn72

Alienza said:


> Going out to exchange a sweater that i bought last week. I was thinking just now that maybe I should sell this bag because its quite big. I only use half of the space inside the bag. but every time I look at it I fall in love with it again . What do you all think, sell or keep?


Keep. You say you fall in love with it everytime you look at it. Just because it's a big bag doesn't mean you have to fill it


----------



## Bumbles

DrTootr said:


> On this very sad and shocking news, I thought I'd use some of my fave Virgil pieces I've collected over the years. He was so talented. May he RIP.
> 
> View attachment 5261555


The clouds is my favourite


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alienza said:


> Going out to exchange a sweater that i bought last week. I was thinking just now that maybe I should sell this bag because its quite big. I only use half of the space inside the bag. but every time I look at it I fall in love with it again . What do you all think, sell or keep?


Keep!
I do the same thing with my Sac Plat PM. It's too  big for me, and in most days, I only put my CCH, small Kirigami, and a small pouch with a few essentials. I still love it and wouldn't sell it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My SLGs inside my painted pink and red  bag.


----------



## Sandra.AT

My last day in "freedome during lockdown" with my montaigne bb freesia.  Tomorrow I will start working again after more than 1 year maternity leave


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sandra.AT said:


> My last day in "freedome during lockdown" with my montaigne bb freesia.  Tomorrow I will start working again after more than 1 year maternity leave


this bag is just gorgeous in this color.   good luck getting back to work.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Brought my Felicie onto a cruise and it’s been the handiest bag! I don’t use it often on land. Using the included card holder, the Felicie perfectly fits my iPhone 11, lipgloss, and mask. At the beach, I could fit my phone and card into the zippered pouch (never tried before).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sandra.AT said:


> My last day in "freedome during lockdown" with my montaigne bb freesia.  Tomorrow I will start working again after more than 1 year maternity leave


Pink and red!!!


----------



## Efenig91

My *new to me* Louis Vuitton Taiga Taimyr Messenger Bag Ardoise!  I love that it’s not super bulky for a messenger and has plenty of space. The green is also a nice contrast with the black


----------



## DrTootr

Bumbles said:


> The clouds is my favourite



I'm with you @Bumbles


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> My SLGs inside my painted pink and red  bag.
> View attachment 5262339


Wow did you make that yourself? You’re so talented and creative SM


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow did you make that yourself? You’re so talented and creative SM


Thank you!  You are so kind!
I remodeled and painted this bag  when I was in a pink/red madness stage.


----------



## swags

Batignolles takes on a more square tote shape when you open it up.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My partner in crime!


----------



## gwendo25

Taking Croisette with me on my journeys today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

HeartMyMJs said:


> My partner in crime!
> View attachment 5263035


Cute partner in crime!


----------



## MKB0925

swags said:


> Batignolles takes on a more square tote shape when you open it up.
> View attachment 5262830
> 
> View attachment 5262831


I have this bag too and love it!


----------



## 23adeline

One of my favourite discontinued bag   W Tote BB


----------



## DrTootr

I have been getting so much use out of all my TP26's of late. Like everyone, we are not travelling as much as we did since covid, so been wanting to get my cost per wear out of them in other ways. So I'm rocking my Giant TP26 on it's red side, using my pink Samorga insert with gold d-rings and my LV gold chain from my pink Pochette Coussin today.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

DrTootr said:


> I have been getting so much use out of all my TP26's of late. Like everyone, we are not travelling as much as we did since covid, so been wanting to get my cost per wear out of them in other ways. So I'm rocking my Giant TP26 on it's red side, using my pink Samorga insert with gold d-rings and my LV gold chain from my pink Pochette Coussin today.
> 
> View attachment 5263309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263310


Looks great, D! Love how you styled it. Glad you’re getting maximum use out of this piece  ~ one of the best LV’s for sure


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy December and midweek, everyone! We’re doing a British theme this year and I spruced up my Trio for a wintery look


----------



## love2learn

23adeline said:


> LVxNBA Handle Trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5261428
> View attachment 5261429


Always love seeing this beauty!!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

First day at work was great I could finally wear high heels after so long time


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy December and midweek, everyone! We’re doing a British theme this year and I spruced up my Trio for a wintery look
> View attachment 5263506



Really loving your holiday theme this year — you always have the best holiday decorations .  And what a fun wintery look for your Trio (that medium pouch is my favorite of the three — wish they would make more pieces in the reverse eclipse print).


----------



## Iamminda

Sandra.AT said:


> First day at work was great I could finally wear high heels after so long time



You look so good!!  I can’t believe your little cutie is so big already.  I still remember when you ordered your WT Alma BB while you were pregnant (I was considering that one at the time) — time flies .


----------



## DrTootr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Looks great, D! Love how you styled it. Glad you’re getting maximum use out of this piece  ~ one of the best LV’s for sure


Thanks my lovely @MyBelongs to Louis and I'm with you, I've been a LV TP26 fan from way back in the day, especially the limited edition ones! Also I'm loving your British theme and Trio


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy December and midweek, everyone! We’re doing a British theme this year and I spruced up my Trio for a wintery look
> View attachment 5263506


Love it!!! So festive and beautiful.  You are always surprising us with such fun, beautiful,  and festive pictures! It's pure eye candy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> I have been getting so much use out of all my TP26's of late. Like everyone, we are not travelling as much as we did since covid, so been wanting to get my cost per wear out of them in other ways. So I'm rocking my Giant TP26 on it's red side, using my pink Samorga insert with gold d-rings and my LV gold chain from my pink Pochette Coussin today.
> 
> View attachment 5263309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263310


Wow! You look gorgeous and your hair is  so beautiful!
Love the bag too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sandra.AT said:


> First day at work was great I could finally wear high heels after so long time


Your bag is simply gorgeous!
And your baby is so cute.


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! You look gorgeous and your hair is  so beautiful!
> Love the bag too!


Thanks a million @Sunshine mama you are too kind 

And loving your three LV SLGs with your pink/red pop of colour bag x


----------



## Islandbreeze

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy December and midweek, everyone! We’re doing a British theme this year and I spruced up my Trio for a wintery look
> View attachment 5263506


I just love this! Looks fantastic!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy December and midweek, everyone! We’re doing a British theme this year and I spruced up my Trio for a wintery look
> View attachment 5263506


Wow that is such an awesome display!


----------



## 23adeline

Twist mm with Capucines strap


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Really loving your holiday theme this year — you always have the best holiday decorations .  And what a fun wintery look for your Trio (that medium pouch is my favorite of the three — wish they would make more pieces in the reverse eclipse print).


Aww thank you, my LVoely friend (and Trio twin)! You’re always so kind to appreciate my holiday decor. I hope they make more RE pieces too ~ the blacks and greys are so versatile and carefree. I’m still hunting for a perfect gunmetal chain (and length) like your Trio’s. That accessory pic you posted a few months ago is still so inspiring to me… it’s pure eye candy to see our bag dressed up that way 

I hope your December is safe and just fabulous


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks so much, LVoely ladies       I’m so happy everyone enjoys my Christmas decor. Sending you all virtual hugs for your kind compliments!
@Sunshine mama @Islandbreeze @Aliluvlv @DrTootr


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Pretty Roses


----------



## Loriad

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy December and midweek, everyone! We’re doing a British theme this year and I spruced up my Trio for a wintery look
> View attachment 5263506


Love this!!! I always enjoy your beautiful holiday decor!


----------



## Loriad

Sandra.AT said:


> First day at work was great I could finally wear high heels after so long time


Looking fabulous!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Loriad said:


> Love this!!! I always enjoy your beautiful holiday decor!


Thanks Loriad     Wishing you a great start to the Christmas season!


----------



## Iamminda

I think this is the second time I have ever used my TP26 (too many bags, not enough time or arms ) and once again, it has proven itself to be a perfect little grab and go bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I think this is the second time I have ever used my TP26 (too many bags, not enough time or arms ) and once again, it has proven itself to be a perfect little grab and go bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264625


It's really cute with that strap. And that yummy looking drink looks so pretty with the bag.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> I think this is the second time I have ever used my TP26 (too many bags, not enough time or arms ) and once again, it has proven itself to be a perfect little grab and go bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264625


Wow I am loving this with your speedy 20 strap! So gorgeous M! And what is that amazing coffee design?


----------



## coffeerun

At the harbor, happy hour with my Neverfull MM. Next time. With my new Loop!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Iamminda said:


> I think this is the second time I have ever used my TP26 (too many bags, not enough time or arms ) and once again, it has proven itself to be a perfect little grab and go bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264625


I love this picture! I want the bag and the coffee!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you ladies .  This strap works so well with the TP (perfect length for this shortie without any extenders).  A — we went to this place for its coffee art .  This coffee drink was supposed to have hints of orange blossom water, vanilla, brown sugar etc but I couldn’t taste those flavors too well — but it sure is pretty 




Sunshine mama said:


> It's really cute with that strap. And that yummy looking drink looks so pretty with the bag.





Aliluvlv said:


> Wow I am loving this with your speedy 20 strap! So gorgeous M! And what is that amazing coffee design?





shoes+handbags said:


> I love this picture! I want the bag and the coffee!


----------



## bh4me

May not be everyone’s cup of tea… love this City Keepall


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute partner in crime!


Thank you very much!


----------



## 23adeline

Matchy matchy ? 
Only because both have studs


----------



## 23adeline

6 YO unused Nano Alma from Japan just arrived this morning


----------



## 23adeline

Some random pics
2 baby Mini Speedy 


Mommy and baby W Tote 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Speedy BB and Mini 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Capucines BB, Mini & Speedy 20
	

		
			
		

		
	



Cluny Mini & Locky BB
	

		
			
		

		
	



Troca & Coussin BB


----------



## Bumbles

DrTootr said:


> I have been getting so much use out of all my TP26's of late. Like everyone, we are not travelling as much as we did since covid, so been wanting to get my cost per wear out of them in other ways. So I'm rocking my Giant TP26 on it's red side, using my pink Samorga insert with gold d-rings and my LV gold chain from my pink Pochette Coussin today.
> 
> View attachment 5263309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263310


Gorgeous shot


----------



## Bumbles

bh4me said:


> May not be everyone’s cup of tea… love this City Keepall
> 
> View attachment 5264763


This is a gorgeous bag and so underrated! I love it     Congrats on your special bag


----------



## Bumbles

Out for dinner with this black beauty


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> 6 YO unused Nano Alma from Japan just arrived this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264842


WOW!! Super adorable Adeline! I have been thinking about adding a nano Alma, and you might be making me NEED one now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Santa loves LV!!!
I had to let my SLGs take a group photo.


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> WOW!! Super adorable Adeline! I have been thinking about adding a nano Alma, and you might be making me NEED one now.


Yes, you NEED one  
waiting to twinning with you


----------



## DME

23adeline said:


> Some random pics
> 2 baby Mini Speedy
> View attachment 5264843
> 
> Mommy and baby W Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264848
> 
> Speedy BB and Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264844
> 
> Capucines BB, Mini & Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264845
> 
> Cluny Mini & Locky BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264846
> 
> Troca & Coussin BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264847



I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again: I would love a tour of your closet! Such gorgeous eye candy. I especially love the baby Mini Speedy at the top left (next to the Multicolore one). Do you remember which collection that was from? I don’t recall ever seeing that collection, but I’m loving it!


----------



## 23adeline

Some Nano family photos


----------



## 23adeline

DME said:


> I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again: I would love a tour of your closet! Such gorgeous eye candy. I especially love the baby Mini Speedy at the top left (next to the Multicolore one). Do you remember which collection that was from? I don’t recall ever seeing that collection, but I’m loving it!


That Mini speedy is custom paint artwork by the_luxury_fx , I found her on IG. She bought vintage bags, cleaned and changed parts (if broken) , custom paint and sent for authentication and sell.  I would like her to paint flowers on another mini speedy , she said she is planning to do that . Here are pics of this custom paint mini speedy


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Iamminda  inspired me to try my Speedy 20 strap.


----------



## Loriad

Sunshine mama said:


> @Iamminda  inspired me to try my Speedy 20 strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265020


This is AWESOME!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

shopping @ Target today


----------



## Iamminda

Such a fun look . I would love to have this strap as well (and this bag and charm too ).



Sunshine mama said:


> @Iamminda  inspired me to try my Speedy 20 strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265020


----------



## littleblackbag

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma and poinsettias.
> View attachment 5259950


Every time I see this gorgeous bag, I regret not buying the blue one I was shown. I went with DE instead, which I still love, but this one is on another level.


----------



## Sunshine mama

littleblackbag said:


> Every time I see this gorgeous bag, I regret not buying the blue one I was shown. I went with DE instead, which I still love, but this one is on another level.


Thank you.  And yeah! The blue one is really pretty too.


----------



## bh4me

Bumbles said:


> This is a gorgeous bag and so underrated! I love it     Congrats on your special bag


Thank you! I had low expectations when I ordered. Totally loved it in person


----------



## DME

23adeline said:


> That Mini speedy is custom paint artwork by the_luxury_fx , I found her on IG. She bought vintage bags, cleaned and changed parts (if broken) , custom paint and sent for authentication and sell.  I would like her to paint flowers on another mini speedy , she said she is planning to do that . Here are pics of this custom paint mini speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264966
> View attachment 5264967
> View attachment 5264968
> View attachment 5264969



Oh, wow, that’s incredible! So gorgeous!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Some Nano family photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264952
> View attachment 5264956
> View attachment 5264957
> View attachment 5264956


Adorable nano collection


----------



## beachbabe90

Loving my Orsay Clutch    Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## beachbabe90

23adeline said:


> Some random pics
> 2 baby Mini Speedy
> View attachment 5264843
> 
> Mommy and baby W Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264848
> 
> Speedy BB and Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264844
> 
> Capucines BB, Mini & Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264845
> 
> Cluny Mini & Locky BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264846
> 
> Troca & Coussin BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264847



A gorgeous collection!!


----------



## bh4me

City Keepall, bandouliere strap, vernis key holder, mini pochette, and wallet


----------



## fyn72

Cooling off with a salted caramel coffee frappe, hot summer day here reached 37 degrees


----------



## balen.girl

Enjoying weekend with my cutie..


----------



## gwendo25

Feeling a little tipsy with Rosalie and Croisette paired up for today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bh4me said:


> City Keepall, bandouliere strap, vernis key holder, mini pochette, and wallet
> 
> View attachment 5265545


Beautuful!
Twins on the venis MP, and the vernis key holder.


----------



## Sunshine mama

gwendo25 said:


> Feeling a little tipsy with Rosalie and Croisette paired up for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265664
> View attachment 5265665


I love the pink/red bandeau with your Croisette.


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> Enjoying weekend with my cutie..
> View attachment 5265556


Looking beautuful bag twin!!! 
Did you happen to treat your vachetta?


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> Looking beautuful bag twin!!!
> Did you happen to treat your vachetta?


Thank you Sunshine.. I did patina champ on my vachetta. No chemical, no spray.. So far so good.


----------



## _vee

23adeline said:


> Some random pics
> 2 baby Mini Speedy
> View attachment 5264843
> 
> Mommy and baby W Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264848
> 
> Speedy BB and Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264844
> 
> Capucines BB, Mini & Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264845
> 
> Cluny Mini & Locky BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264846
> 
> Troca & Coussin BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264847


Love your white Locky BB so much!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy December Saturday all  I was busy last weekend so I finally get to watch House of Gucci this afternoon. So excited for it!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy December Saturday all  I was busy last weekend so I finally get to watch House of Gucci this afternoon. So excited for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265753



Happy Saturday V .  Great picture — I especially love the pretty green scarf (?).  I hope you enjoy the movie (I am a big fan of Adam, Jared and Gaga ).


----------



## jelly-baby

Iamminda said:


> Happy Saturday V .  Great picture — I especially love the pretty green scarf (?).  I hope you enjoy the movie (I am a big fan of Adam, Jared and Gaga ).



idk but I think that is a lap so either a skirt or dress?


----------



## Iamminda

jelly-baby said:


> idk but I think that is a lap so either a skirt or dress?



You are so right — I am blind .  Thanks


----------



## gwendo25

Sunshine mama said:


> I love the pink/red bandeau with your Croisette.





Iamminda said:


> You are so right — I am blind . Thanks





Sunshine mama said:


> I love the pink/red bandeau with your Croisette.


Thank you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY sweet IM! Haha you guys made me smile with your comments  The movie was fantastic BTW! 


Iamminda said:


> Happy Saturday V . Great picture — I especially love the pretty green scarf (?). I hope you enjoy the movie (I am a big fan of Adam, Jared and Gaga ).





jelly-baby said:


> idk but I think that is a lap so either a skirt or dress?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My favorite LV purse,  Capucine BB !!


----------



## bh4me

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautuful!
> Twins on the venis MP, and the vernis key holder.


Thank you. I still love all my vernis pieces, especially the Amarante ones  always nice to see tpfrs with love for vernis


----------



## Roxannek

I found the perfect match flats for my Speedy 20 Navy Nacre. Tieks Moonstruck   Headed to have a drink and dinner with the hubby.


----------



## mrslkc23

Nice lunch, great company! happy weekend loves


----------



## shoes+handbags

Roxannek said:


> I found the perfect match flats for my Speedy 20 Navy Nacre. Tieks Moonstruck   Headed to have a drink and dinner with the hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266180


Perfect match indeed!


----------



## fyn72

Shopping with Bond Street bb today


----------



## 23adeline

First outstation trip after quite a long while , bringing my noir multicolor Mini speedy


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Roxannek said:


> I found the perfect match flats for my Speedy 20 Navy Nacre. Tieks Moonstruck   Headed to have a drink and dinner with the hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266180


Love matching shoes and bags! Congrats on finding your blue nacre match 

———————————————————

The pink things that make me happy… Back to my fur cutie for some shopping today. Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love matching shoes and bags! Congrats on finding your blue nacre match
> 
> ———————————————————
> 
> The pink things that make me happy… Back to my fur cutie for some shopping today. Happy Sunday everyone!
> View attachment 5266485


That pink fur backpack is a cutie!


----------



## 23adeline

Came back from outstation very late last night, this morning still felt sleepy and just grabbed this Papillon Trunk and came to work


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> That pink fur backpack is a cutie!


TY dear @Bumbles    Wishing  you a great start to summer!


----------



## gwendo25

Odeon PM and friends!


----------



## jellenp32

you Odeon pm is gorgeous! I’m stalking one with no luck☹️


----------



## gwendo25

jellenp32 said:


> you Odeon pm is gorgeous! I’m stalking one with no luck☹


Thank you, keep at it.  Try early in the morning and late at night.


----------



## TangerineKandy

gwendo25 said:


> Odeon PM and friends!
> View attachment 5267418


Ooohhh we're slg twins!!! My rosalie is in rose ballerine though. The other two are an exact match!


----------



## Krystelle_S

Forgot to save this picture without the caption but figured I'll post my airport outfit anyways✈


----------



## gwendo25

TangerineKandy said:


> Ooohhh we're slg twins!!! My rosalie is in rose ballerine though. The other two are an exact match!


Gotta love them!


----------



## 23adeline

I think this Coussin gold chain looks good with this T26


----------



## travelbliss

*Sparkly things on my tree :


*


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

travelbliss said:


> *Sparkly things on my tree :
> 
> View attachment 5267903
> *


So pretty!! I love all the sparkly ballerinas and birds  Your vernis cutie fits perfectly!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy holiday Tuesday!


----------



## ashabeau

My new LV pillow boots! I've only seen the short version of these online so thought I'd share . I love them!


----------



## bagsamplified

23adeline said:


> Busy day today , received these 2 small D rings in the afternoon but only have free time to try it on my Nano Nice just now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223571
> View attachment 5223574
> 
> Also tried this bracelet on WC keepall keyring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223572
> 
> Brought this Sac Plat XS to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223573


Hey @23adeline I've been lOVING your collection!! I haven't found any Sac Plat XS reviews on purseforum, how have you found it? The colour is so intriguing, too! Do you have any modshots? 

I am thinking of this teal version versus the Blue with the brash logo


----------



## Strep2031

Did not buy the OnTheGo GM to use as a travel bag but I took an unexpected overnight trip and surprisingly it holds everything I need.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Paris …. And my new On My Side PM


----------



## 23adeline

bagsamplified said:


> Hey @23adeline I've been lOVING your collection!! I haven't found any Sac Plat XS reviews on purseforum, how have you found it? The colour is so intriguing, too! Do you have any modshots?
> 
> I am thinking of this teal version versus the Blue with the brash logo


Hi,
I love the size of Sac Plat XS, it is just nice to fit my everyday items .
I don’t have many modshots of this bag, only found these 2


----------



## 23adeline

My Nano Noe Tahitienne 


@travelbliss it fits a lot


----------



## ditzydi

23adeline said:


> First outstation trip after quite a long while , bringing my noir multicolor Mini speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266339


So cute!  Is the crossbody strap LV?


----------



## 23adeline

ditzydi said:


> So cute!  Is the crossbody strap LV?


Yes, it is strap of  Cannes


----------



## ditzydi

23adeline said:


> Yes, it is strap of  Cannes




Ahhh thanks!  I just ordered one to go with the PA we managed to order online for my mother-in-laws Christmas present and trying to get a visual of the width of the strap because the one she really wanted isn’t available anymore.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Paris …. And my new On My Side PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268341
> View attachment 5268342
> View attachment 5268344


This bag is a darling! So cute.
And the suspended tree is amazing!


----------



## Iamminda

At Target today!

They say you never forget your first LVoe . (Just remembering the good old days when LV used to give you brown boxes with brown leather strings tied around them and brown shopping bags ).


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> At Target today!
> 
> They say you never forget your first LVoe . (Just remembering the good old days when LV used to give you brown boxes with brown leather strings tied around them and brown shopping bags ).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5269033


YAY for your first LV! This DE beauty looks like it belongs in a heritage travel ad for LV ~ it’s so classy! Suits you perfectly, IM


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> YAY for your first LV! This DE beauty looks like it belongs in a heritage travel ad for LV ~ it’s so classy! Suits you perfectly, IM



Thanks so much sweet V .  I still love this one now as much as when I first got her .


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag is a darling! So cute.
> And the suspended tree is amazing!


Thank you  Paris is amazing during Christmas


----------



## Bumbles

Strep2031 said:


> Did not buy the OnTheGo GM to use as a travel bag but I took an unexpected overnight trip and surprisingly it holds everything I need.
> 
> View attachment 5268280


I love this bag! Only wish I got it before all the PIs. Now it’s too much. Yours is gorgeous


----------



## gwendo25

Love the simplicity and elegance of the Pochette Métis.


----------



## 23adeline

At hair treatment salon , using Coussin BB and purposely bring Since1854 vanity charm to keep my earrings and necklace while doing hair treatment.


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing part of my vintage hunt


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> At Target today!
> 
> They say you never forget your first LVoe . (Just remembering the good old days when LV used to give you brown boxes with brown leather strings tied around them and brown shopping bags ).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5269033


Love this bag...what is the name of it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> At Target today!
> 
> They say you never forget your first LVoe . (Just remembering the good old days when LV used to give you brown boxes with brown leather strings tied around them and brown shopping bags ).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5269033


This color combo is so pretty. I think LV should make more of this damier combo!


----------



## 23adeline

Updated Mini Speedy Family photo


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My 2021 round up (part 1). Raise your hand if you have a LV addiction 



Happy holiday Thursday all!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My 2021 round up (part 1). Raise your hand if you have a LV addiction
> View attachment 5269347
> 
> 
> Happy holiday Thursday all!


A beautuful roundup MyBelongs to Louis!!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My 2021 round up (part 1). Raise your hand if you have a LV addiction
> View attachment 5269347
> 
> 
> Happy holiday Thursday all!


J’adore


----------



## BagLady14

One Handle flap bag


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Merci beaucoup mes amis 



Sunshine mama said:


> A beautuful roundup MyBelongs to Louis!!!





bbcerisette66 said:


> J’adore


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Merci beaucoup mes amis
> View attachment 5269492


De rien!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My 2021 round up (part 1). Raise your hand if you have a LV addiction
> View attachment 5269347
> 
> 
> Happy holiday Thursday all!


I just love the lemon Alma BB. Gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you ladies .  This is the Diane (not to be confused with the new monogram Diane coming out in Jan).  I love it so much with the beautiful nomade leather (the entire bottom is in nomade).  It also has an outside zipped pocket in the back and the strap can be lengthened for carrying long on the shoulder (but not crossbody).  It has a lovely maroon microfiber lining. I agree that they should make more bags in this DE/nomade combo (think only 3-4 styles ever made in this combo)




MKB0925 said:


> Love this bag...what is the name of it?





Sunshine mama said:


> This color combo is so pretty. I think LV should make more of this damier combo!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

A little shopping today with speedy 30


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Merci beaucoup mes amis
> View attachment 5269492


Avec un grand plaisir


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> At Target today!
> 
> They say you never forget your first LVoe . (Just remembering the good old days when LV used to give you brown boxes with brown leather strings tied around them and brown shopping bags ).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5269033


Brown paper packages tied up with strings..these are a few of my favorite things!  Super classic and gorgeous M!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My 2021 round up (part 1). Raise your hand if you have a LV addiction
> View attachment 5269347
> 
> 
> Happy holiday Thursday all!


Woooow My! Such amazing beauties and all so happy! Your dragon fruit skittle will fit right in!


----------



## _vee

My Croisette WOC bonding with my bestie’s boy bag


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Brown paper packages tied up with strings..these are a few of my favorite things!  Super classic and gorgeous M!



Thanks so much A .


----------



## viewwing

Something for the season. Love the finish on this alma bb.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you LVoelies! Happy festive Friday @Mid Century Gal @Aliluvlv


----------



## 23adeline

Mini speedy multicolor Blanc sitting in front of GO T26


----------



## Aliluvlv

Couldn't stop thinking about the new Alma bbs last night so decided to enjoy the one I actually have to see if I really need another one.  Happy Friday!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5270196
> 
> Couldn't stop thinking about the new Alma bbs last night so decided to enjoy the one I actually have to see if I really need another one.  Happy Friday!


Wow!  
What a treat to see your blue beauty this Friday, Ali. I love the fairytale charm you have on it ~ queen vibes all the way!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow!
> What a treat to see your blue beauty this Friday, Ali. I love the fairytale charm you have on it ~ queen vibes all the way!


Awww thank you My! I confess I was thinking about your gorgeous dragon fruit skittle (that color!) and the DA alma bb coming out so I was inspired to bring this out. I love the Alma bb but don't use it nearly as much as I should.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Received my London mini pochette this morning, she’s joining the others.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Bags_4_life said:


> Received my London mini pochette this morning, she’s joining the others.
> 
> View attachment 5270214


Wonderful special editions collection!


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> Something for the season. Love the finish on this alma bb.


I love this patent epi!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Mini speedy multicolor Blanc sitting in front of GO T26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270195


It's so pristine!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My SLGs again.


----------



## bigverne28

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5270196
> 
> Couldn't stop thinking about the new Alma bbs last night so decided to enjoy the one I actually have to see if I really need another one.  Happy Friday!


Stunning colour!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5270196
> 
> Couldn't stop thinking about the new Alma bbs last night so decided to enjoy the one I actually have to see if I really need another one.  Happy Friday!


The color is just so juicy and pretty!


----------



## MeBagaholic

Is onthego mm reverse not being discontinued? I have seen it for two week straight now


----------



## campfire

out and about with my Boulogne today ❤️ Don’t know how this bag isn’t more popular!


----------



## BleuSaphir

I can’t never seem to get over these two.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> My SLGs again.
> View attachment 5270277
> View attachment 5270278


I don’t know which I love more, you’re cute Noel trees or those stunning SLGs!! And your beautiful sunlit pics always make me happy. Cheers to a lovely weekend SM


----------



## Aliluvlv

bigverne28 said:


> Stunning colour!


 Thank you! 


Sunshine mama said:


> The color is just so juicy and pretty!


 Thank you!  I'm always amazed by how this color Indigo changes depending on the light.  Speaking of light, what a gorgeous photo today Sunshine!   Beautiful pic of your beautiful accessories!


----------



## Aliluvlv

campfire said:


> View attachment 5270161
> 
> View attachment 5270545
> 
> out and about with my Boulogne today ❤ Don’t know how this bag isn’t more popular!


Looks so great on you!  I totally agree bag twin!  Such a great everyday piece.


----------



## 23adeline

At hair salon again for haircut and hair relaxing treatment with these bags . WC PV as iPad bag and keepall charm as headphones case today, as I’m using this City Steamer Mini that has silver hardware


----------



## Iamminda

Beautiful Almas ladies .  Loving both the electric black and indigo colors!!   



viewwing said:


> Something for the season. Love the finish on this alma bb.






Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5270196
> 
> Couldn't stop thinking about the new Alma bbs last night so decided to enjoy the one I actually have to see if I really need another one.  Happy Friday!


----------



## uhpharm01

mrslkc23 said:


> Nice lunch, great company! happy weekend loves
> 
> View attachment 5266272


lunch looks really good and nice purse too.


----------



## uhpharm01

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5270196
> 
> Couldn't stop thinking about the new Alma bbs last night so decided to enjoy the one I actually have to see if I really need another one.  Happy Friday!


OMG that color, it's amazing.


----------



## bbcerisette66

viewwing said:


> Something for the season. Love the finish on this alma bb.


So classy


----------



## bbcerisette66

In this photo it looks like there is a shade of pink


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> In this photo it looks like there is a shade of pink


So cute and elegant!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute and elegant!!


Thank you Sunshine mama


----------



## gwendo25

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5270196
> 
> Couldn't stop thinking about the new Alma bbs last night so decided to enjoy the one I actually have to see if I really need another one.  Happy Friday!


Love love the colour!


----------



## gwendo25

Wearing this one for my Saturday shopping outing


----------



## Sunshine mama

gwendo25 said:


> Wearing this one for my Saturday shopping outing
> 
> View attachment 5270962
> View attachment 5270963


I love this bag! Do you find it easy to wear out and about?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today's bag.
Using a Speedy 20 strap with the bag.


----------



## fyn72

bbcerisette66 said:


> In this photo it looks like there is a shade of pink


@bbcerisette66 So pretty!


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> @bbcerisette66 So pretty!


Thank you sweetie


----------



## shyviolet




----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag.
> Using a Speedy 20 strap with the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271117



This strap looks _SO _good with your Clapton .  I love my pink one but wish I have this strap as well.


----------



## Loriad

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag.
> Using a Speedy 20 strap with the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271117


Whoa! You are finding some great uses for this strap!


----------



## _vee

Enjoying a Bellini with my Felicie


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag.
> Using a Speedy 20 strap with the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271117


Love your Clapton and beautiful background/decor as always!!


----------



## _vee

Bags_4_life said:


> Received my London mini pochette this morning, she’s joining the others.
> 
> View attachment 5270214


That’s a beautiful mini pochette collection.


----------



## _vee

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5270196
> 
> Couldn't stop thinking about the new Alma bbs last night so decided to enjoy the one I actually have to see if I really need another one.  Happy Friday!


This is a beautiful shade of blue


----------



## 23adeline

Mini Boite Chapeau + Party Palm Spring


----------



## Bumbles

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5270196
> 
> Couldn't stop thinking about the new Alma bbs last night so decided to enjoy the one I actually have to see if I really need another one.  Happy Friday!


This is a gorgeous shade of blue! And yes completely agree on your thinking. I want to try and use more of what I have as well.


----------



## Mapoon

Throwback when I used my Alma bb in epi leather for my recent staycation…very practical and in my fav colour….


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> Love your Clapton and beautiful background/decor as always!!


Thank you! Hope you are having a great weekend so far.
It looks like you are with your Bellini and your cute Felicie!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> View attachment 5271657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Boite Chapeau + Party Palm Spring


Cute x 2!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Loriad said:


> Whoa! You are finding some great uses for this strap!


Thank you.  And yes. I think the strap looks much better IMO with this bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This strap looks _SO _good with your Clapton .  I love my pink one but wish I have this strap as well.


Thank you.  I was SO excited when I first tried them together because it was like BINGO!!!!
And yeah, I was actually thinking the same thing about the pink strap, and possibly getting one.


----------



## bagsamplified

Matcha day at the Sunday markets with my new Keepall XS!! Not even 24 hours old!


----------



## mrslkc23

Getting some long overdue tan


----------



## gwendo25

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this bag! Do you find it easy to wear out and about?


Yes, it is very comfortable wearing as crossbody.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrslkc23 said:


> Getting some long overdue tan
> 
> View attachment 5271779


I'm tanning my bag too by the window  as I type this.


----------



## mrslkc23

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm tanning my bag too by the window  as I type this.


Yay! The gorgeous speedy 20?


----------



## serybrazil

Celebrating 12 years w/ my husband (not pictured lol)


----------



## Sunshine mama

serybrazil said:


> Celebrating 12 years w/ my husband (not pictured lol)
> View attachment 5271889


Congrats!!!
Beautuful bag and drink too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrslkc23 said:


> Yay! The gorgeous speedy 20?


Yes.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Mapoon said:


> Throwback when I used my Alma bb in epi leather for my recent staycation…very practical and in my fav colour….
> 
> View attachment 5271731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271732


Alma épi in coquelicot is gorgeous!


----------



## bh4me

Speedy 20 with bandeau for the day


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Here are some pictures of my newly refurbished Noe GM. I got all of the vachetta replaced and now it looks like a brand new bag, even though it's from 1998. I absolutely love it! It cost $660 and they initially quoted me $960. So I was so relieved when it turned out to be $300 cheaper than their initial quote. Took about 3 months.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mid Century Gal said:


> Here are some pictures of my newly refurbished Noe GM. I got all of the vachetta replaced and now it looks like a brand new bag, even though it's from 1998. I absolutely love it! It cost $660 and they initially quoted me $960. So I was so relieved when it turned out to be $300 cheaper than their initial quote. Took about 3 months.
> 
> View attachment 5271988
> View attachment 5271989
> View attachment 5271990
> View attachment 5271991
> View attachment 5271992


Wow it looks so good!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow it looks so good!


Thanks! I was really surprised when the SA took it out of the bag. I am so happy with it.


----------



## Sibelle

My lovely Alma PM in front of my advent calendar. I should use this bag much more often  .


----------



## LeahLVoes

Mid Century Gal said:


> Here are some pictures of my newly refurbished Noe GM. I got all of the vachetta replaced and now it looks like a brand new bag, even though it's from 1998. I absolutely love it! It cost $660 and they initially quoted me $960. So I was so relieved when it turned out to be $300 cheaper than their initial quote. Took about 3 months.
> 
> View attachment 5271988
> View attachment 5271989
> View attachment 5271990
> View attachment 5271991
> View attachment 5271992



Stunning!!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Mapoon said:


> Throwback when I used my Alma bb in epi leather for my recent staycation…very practical and in my fav colour….
> 
> View attachment 5271731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271732


Love your tee!!  That CDG critter always makes me smile.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My Trio enjoying peppermint chocolate and Pike place this afternoon. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## popartist

Took my new Odeon MM that I got on my recent trip to Paris out for the first time to take in some of the Christmas cheer in Manhattan.  I'm loving my new bag, it's an easy, comfortable wear.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Almas ladies .  Loving both the electric black and indigo colors!!





uhpharm01 said:


> OMG that color, it's amazing.





gwendo25 said:


> Love love the colour!





_vee said:


> This is a beautiful shade of blue





Bumbles said:


> This is a gorgeous shade of blue! And yes completely agree on your thinking. I want to try and use more of what I have as well.


Wow thank you all so much! I am inspired to keep using this classic piece this week. I’m always surprised how much I can fit in her - she’s all set for work on Monday. Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Strep2031

Bumbles said:


> I love this bag! Only wish I got it before all the PIs. Now it’s too much. Yours is gorgeous


Thank you


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

DennisLVoes said:


> Stunning!!


Thanks!


----------



## gwendo25

Siena MM today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My boxy bags. Just using one today.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> My boxy bags. Just using one today.
> View attachment 5272558


Wow what a collection! Can we say SacPlat goals? Good job SM


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow what a collection! Can we say SacPlat goals? Good job SM


Haha thank you!


----------



## Aliluvlv

At work today. Have a great week!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> At work today. Have a great week!
> View attachment 5272806


Ohhhh! So cute!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

^ ^ ^ Agreed @Aliluvlv ! Your beautiful Alma brings out the gorgeous blue in Vivienne even more and I love it!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

serybrazil said:


> Celebrating 12 years w/ my husband (not pictured lol)
> View attachment 5271889


 Happy Anniversary


Mid Century Gal said:


> Here are some pictures of my newly refurbished Noe GM. I got all of the vachetta replaced and now it looks like a brand new bag, even though it's from 1998. I absolutely love it! It cost $660 and they initially quoted me $960. So I was so relieved when it turned out to be $300 cheaper than their initial quote. Took about 3 months.
> 
> View attachment 5271988
> View attachment 5271989
> View attachment 5271990
> View attachment 5271991
> View attachment 5271992


Beautiful!


----------



## bagsamplified

serybrazil said:


> Celebrating 12 years w/ my husband (not pictured lol)
> View attachment 5271889



Happy anniversary!!


----------



## candypoo

Christmas Shopping with my Twist 
Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Aliluvlv said:


> At work today. Have a great week!
> View attachment 5272806


Beautiful Alma and SLG !!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

First outing with baby; nano speedy.
This little bag holds a ton!!


----------



## _vee

gwendo25 said:


> Waiting for this beauty to arrive!
> View attachment 5273519


She’s so pretty! Love this colour


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy 20 and LV book  5
	

		
			
		

		
	




Compare Speedy 20 , 2021 vs 2016


----------



## gwendo25

_vee said:


> She’s so pretty! Love this colour


Yes, the colour is what got me interested but I have not seen it in person.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My CCH with my other happy yellows yesterday


----------



## elee12

Perfect little grab and go for a drive thru Covid testing. Can’t believe this tiny thing fit my cardholder, key cles with my health insurance and other cards, car keys, chapstick, and my iPhone mini!!


----------



## fyn72

elee12 said:


> Perfect little grab and go for a drive thru Covid testing. Can’t believe this tiny thing fit my cardholder, key cles with my health insurance and other cards, car keys, chapstick, and my iPhone mini!!
> 
> View attachment 5274244


I love the mini too! such a good grab and go or catchall for small things in my bag


----------



## MeepMeep67

elee12 said:


> Perfect little grab and go for a drive thru Covid testing. Can’t believe this tiny thing fit my cardholder, key cles with my health insurance and other cards, car keys, chapstick, and my iPhone mini!!
> 
> View attachment 5274244


I love the MP too holds so much, its a handy bag!  Fingers crossed your test comes back negative


----------



## elee12

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love the MP too holds so much, its a handy bag!  Fingers crossed your test comes back negative



Thank you!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Ohhhh! So cute!!


 Thank you sunshine mama and I loved your happy yellow picture  


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> ^ ^ ^ Agreed @Aliluvlv ! Your beautiful Alma brings out the gorgeous blue in Vivienne even more and I love it!!


 Thank you My! I never thought of that. 


bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful Alma and SLG !!!


 Thank you bb!


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> My CCH with my other happy yellows yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5273985


Beautiful shades of yellow  also the peanuts coin purse is too cute!!


----------



## balen.girl

It was hot in the morning, and windy with a bit of rain in the afternoon. Oh how I wish we can fast forward summer. I am not a fan of hot weather.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you sunshine mama and I loved your happy yellow picture


Thank you. I wanted to give some happiness to the onlookers as well.


_vee said:


> Beautiful shades of yellow  also the peanuts coin purse is too cute!!


Thank you.


----------



## 23adeline

One of my favourite bag, City Steamer Mini and medium kirigami pouch


----------



## Sunshine mama

The other day, Sac Plat PM and the strap from Speedy 20 mono.


----------



## gwendo25

Planning to wear my new Felicie on upcoming vacation (although not looking too promising now, with Canadian travel advisory).


----------



## _vee

gwendo25 said:


> Planning to wear my new Felicie on upcoming vacation (although not looking too promising now, with Canadian travel advisory).
> 
> View attachment 5274952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274971


She’s gorgeous!! Ugh, it’s so depressing! Hope you can still go on vacation and wear this beauty. I’m in Ontario and our cases have gone up like crazy. I’m hoping my vacation in Feb is still on.


----------



## _vee

23adeline said:


> One of my favourite bag, City Steamer Mini and medium kirigami pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274787


So beautiful!


----------



## gwendo25

_vee said:


> She’s gorgeous!! Ugh, it’s so depressing! Hope you can still go on vacation and wear this beauty. I’m in Ontario and our cases have gone up like crazy. I’m hoping my vacation in Feb is still on.


It's 2 years now without vacation and it's starting to get to me!


----------



## ChanelFan29

LV and a manicure:


----------



## ChanelFan29

23adeline said:


> Speedy 20 and LV book  5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273877
> 
> 
> Compare Speedy 20 , 2021 vs 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273878
> View attachment 5273880
> View attachment 5273879


I regret not getting the leather Speedy 20 or 25 back in 2016!! I did finally get the new mono 20.


----------



## Islandbreeze

gwendo25 said:


> Planning to wear my new Felicie on upcoming vacation (although not looking too promising now, with Canadian travel advisory).
> 
> View attachment 5274952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274971


That’s beautiful! Hope you get to travel!


----------



## gwendo25

Islandbreeze said:


> That’s beautiful! Hope you get to travel!


I hope so too, thanks!


----------



## 23adeline

ChanelFan29 said:


> I regret not getting the leather Speedy 20 or 25 back in 2016!! I did finally get the new mono 20.


Congrats! 
Occasionally I still trying to convince myself that I should get the Mono Speedy 20


----------



## 23adeline

Exchanging  Speedy 20 to a more perfect piece  My kind CA gave me Christmas cookies



The reason I exchanged the bag is in this pic, let’s see who spots it


----------



## GJ*

because the pattern is not embossed deep enough?


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> One of my favourite bag, City Steamer Mini and medium kirigami pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274787


This is the most gorgeous pink and the kirigami looks so great with it! What color is the pink called?


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day, Sac Plat PM and the strap from Speedy 20 mono.
> View attachment 5274820


That looks gorgeous together!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> That looks gorgeous together!


Thank you Aliluvlv!


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Exchanging  Speedy 20 to a more perfect piece  My kind CA gave me Christmas cookies
> View attachment 5275583
> 
> 
> The reason I exchanged the bag is in this pic, let’s see who spots it
> View attachment 5275585


Congratulations! The canvas alignment?


----------



## Kim Vu

23adeline said:


> Exchanging  Speedy 20 to a more perfect piece  My kind CA gave me Christmas cookies
> View attachment 5275583
> 
> 
> The reason I exchanged the bag is in this pic, let’s see who spots it
> View attachment 5275585


One handle is drier than other


----------



## brnicutie

My TP 26 came with me to bug my CA.


----------



## gwendo25

My new charm posing with several of my bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

brnicutie said:


> My TP 26 came with me to bug my CA.
> View attachment 5276132


It's cute!
Lv should have created expensive parts for the TPs instead of trying to prevent people from using it as a bag.  They could have made more $$ from the parts IMO.


----------



## brnicutie

Sunshine mama said:


> It's cute!
> Lv should have created expensive parts for the TPs instead of trying to prevent people from using it as a bag.  They could have made more $$ from the parts IMO.


I don't know if you remember, but you got me started on converting my pouches. It started with my pouch from my mist NF. You sent me the link for the conversion kit. From there, I bought the liner for the TP 26 and used it with my Boulogne straps.


----------



## Sunshine mama

brnicutie said:


> I don't know if you remember, but you got me started on converting my pouches. It started with my pouch from my mist NF. You sent me the link for the conversion kit. From there, I bought the liner for the TP 26 and used it with my Boulogne straps.


Oh my gosh I remember! 
I'm glad it's working out for you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

gwendo25 said:


> My new charm posing with several of my bags!
> View attachment 5276196
> View attachment 5276197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276200


I think that charm is PERFECT with your bags!!!


----------



## brnicutie

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh I remember!
> I'm glad it's working out for you.


Yes, I love it. Thanks so much.


----------



## mrslkc23

gwendo25 said:


> My new charm posing with several of my bags!
> View attachment 5276196
> View attachment 5276197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276200


Perfect match especially with the sienna


----------



## 23adeline

GJ* said:


> because the pattern is not embossed deep enough?





Aliluvlv said:


> Congratulations! The canvas alignment?





Kim Vu said:


> One handle is drier than other


Bingo ! The handle , one is smoother , another one is more grainier look.
In fact many pieces that my CA received after mine are like that too, so after waited  for more than 2 months, my CA decided to order one piece for me with a special request that the handles must be the same
These pics could show the difference clearer


----------



## gwendo25

mrslkc23 said:


> Perfect match especially with the sienna


I agree.


----------



## fibbi

brnicutie said:


> My TP 26 came with me to bug my CA.
> View attachment 5276132


May I ask where you get the chain?


----------



## brnicutie

fibbi said:


> May I ask where you get the chain?


The strap and chain are from my Boulogne.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DD's picture.


----------



## gwendo25

gwendo25 said:


> My new charm posing with several of my bags!
> View attachment 5276196
> View attachment 5276197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276200


Another look.


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> It's cute!
> Lv should have created expensive parts for the TPs instead of trying to prevent people from using it as a bag.  They could have made more $$ from the parts IMO.


Good idea! So that I don't have to sell my TP26


----------



## serybrazil

Its been raining nonstop here in WA state (nothing new lol) but bringing in some color for a gloomy day!


----------



## fyn72

Took Montaigne with me today to do some Christmas shopping


----------



## 23adeline

Used this carefree Keepall xs yesterday because it’s raining nonstop here for more than 48 hours 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Using this casual and carefree Noe Pouch today


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Took Montaigne with me today to do some Christmas shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276985
> View attachment 5276986


Your Montaigne is gorgeous ! That pink


----------



## gwendo25

23adeline said:


> Bingo ! The handle , one is smoother , another one is more grainier look.
> In fact many pieces that my CA received after mine are like that too, so after waited  for more than 2 months, my CA decided to order one piece for me with a special request that the handles must be the same
> These pics could show the difference clearer
> 
> View attachment 5276320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276328


Where is the quality control at LV.  I’ve never ever had an issue with less expensive brands such as Coach or MK. I assume these bags are hand made which allows for some diversity but someone should inspect them WELL before they leave the factory!


----------



## gwendo25

Loving a little touch of colour with the China bandeau on my Flower Tote today.


----------



## 23adeline

gwendo25 said:


> Where is the quality control at LV.  I’ve never ever had an issue with less expensive brands such as Coach or MK. I assume these bags are hand made which allows for some diversity but someone should inspect them WELL before they leave the factory!


I could only assumed some of us have higher ‘quality requirement ’ than others , those speedy 20 that the stores received after mine , were sold without any single complaint from other clients , even though my CA saw the difference between the 2 handles


----------



## Alicja K

Getting ready for Xmas Market and mulled wine   it's time for GO Felicie


----------



## bfly

Picking up my Christmas present.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Took my Mini Pochette out on a nature walk!


----------



## Iamminda

Took this one out today before the rain returns soon.  Have a great holiday week everyone


----------



## travelbliss

gwendo25 said:


> My new charm posing with several of my bags!
> View attachment 5276196
> View attachment 5276197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276200


Lvoe how your new charm fits well with all the patterns.


----------



## gwendo25

23adeline said:


> I could only assumed some of us have higher ‘quality requirement ’ than others , those speedy 20 that the stores received after mine , were sold without any single complaint from other clients , even though my CA saw the difference between the 2 handles


I know that just about every bag I purchased had 1 problem or another.  Some I live with and others I have returned.  The worst piece I got was the holiday animation coin purse where the stitching was so crooked I couldn’t believe they let this leave the factory. That piece was returned.


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> Took this one out today before the rain returns soon.  Have a great holiday week everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277411


White charm so pretty    on your pink alma BB


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Took this one out today before the rain returns soon.  Have a great holiday week everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277411


It's the beautuful bag of throne!I love it, especially with the beautiful charm!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .  I adore this perfect bag/charm combo.



Sunshine mama said:


> It's the beautuful bag of throne!I love it, especially with the beautiful charm!






lemondln said:


> White charm so pretty    on your pink alma BB


----------



## shoes+handbags

Iamminda said:


> Took this one out today before the rain returns soon.  Have a great holiday week everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277411


I love this bag in pink!


----------



## brnicutie

dinner with PSM at restaurant/bakery


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bfly said:


> Picking up my Christmas present.
> 
> View attachment 5277322
> View attachment 5277323


Fabulous! Can’t wait to see your reveal @bfly !!


Iamminda said:


> Took this one out today before the rain returns soon.  Have a great holiday week everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277411


Pink happiness     What a treat to see your rose beauty in action IM! Merry Christmas week to you and yours


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Merry Monogram Monday everyone! Hope your holiday celebrations are safe and spectacular in the coming days 


	

		
			
		

		
	
World bandeau and TP26 on plaid today ~ don’t mind my gift wrapping in the back


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I have been using my first LV this past week. The patina is still pretty light. In florida, I tend to use this monogram speedy in the winter since it rains less and use my DE version during the summer.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Finally tried the bandeau on the wrist look for a brunch, and liked it very much. I talk with my hands so it was like ribbon gymnastics


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Merry Monogram Monday everyone! Hope your holiday celebrations are safe and spectacular in the coming days
> View attachment 5278032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World bandeau and TP26 on plaid today ~ don’t mind my gift wrapping in the back



You look great MB. Love the whole outfit


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you shoes+handbags .  I just can’t get enough pink these days.  Happy Holidays .



shoes+handbags said:


> I love this bag in pink!




Thanks so much, my fellow pink lover friend .  You look so chic and stylish in your fabulous pantsuit!  You always know how to pull an outfit together perfectly.  The more I see the world bandeau, the more I like it.  Merry Christmas V 



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Pink happiness     What a treat to see your rose beauty in action IM! Merry Christmas week to you and yours


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Merry Monogram Monday everyone! Hope your holiday celebrations are safe and spectacular in the coming days
> View attachment 5278032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World bandeau and TP26 on plaid today ~ don’t mind my gift wrapping in the back


You are just beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Merry Monogram Monday everyone! Hope your holiday celebrations are safe and spectacular in the coming days
> View attachment 5278032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World bandeau and TP26 on plaid today ~ don’t mind my gift wrapping in the back


Everything is so beautuful,  including the model!


----------



## love2learn

23adeline said:


> One of my favourite bag, City Steamer Mini and medium kirigami pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274787


Stunning!!!


----------



## musiclover

gwendo25 said:


> My new charm posing with several of my bags!
> View attachment 5276196
> View attachment 5276197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276200


I love you wonderful collection of bags!  This charm is very fun.


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Merry Monogram Monday everyone! Hope your holiday celebrations are safe and spectacular in the coming days
> View attachment 5278032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World bandeau and TP26 on plaid today ~ don’t mind my gift wrapping in the back


You are so elegant, My  , and your home decorating is fabulous!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Took this one out today before the rain returns soon.  Have a great holiday week everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277411


Absolutely gorgeous and that’s a fabulous charm, Iam!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

brnicutie said:


> dinner with PSM at restaurant/bakery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277746
> View attachment 5277747
> View attachment 5277748


We visited Liliha when we went to Honolulu earlier this year -- it was sooooo good!!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Heading to work with my "new" Noe in tow...


----------



## _vee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Merry Monogram Monday everyone! Hope your holiday celebrations are safe and spectacular in the coming days
> View attachment 5278032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World bandeau and TP26 on plaid today ~ don’t mind my gift wrapping in the back


Loving your outfit, especially the bandeau!!


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> Took this one out today before the rain returns soon.  Have a great holiday week everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277411


She’s so pretty


----------



## brnicutie

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> We visited Liliha when we went to Honolulu earlier this year -- it was sooooo good!!


I’m happy that you got to try it. If you ever go back don’t forget to try the coco puffs from the bakery side.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly for the purse love, ladies 



musiclover said:


> Absolutely gorgeous and that’s a fabulous charm, Iam!






_vee said:


> She’s so pretty


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Merry Monogram Monday everyone! Hope your holiday celebrations are safe and spectacular in the coming days
> View attachment 5278032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World bandeau and TP26 on plaid today ~ don’t mind my gift wrapping in the back


Very elegant and classy


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Merry Monogram Monday everyone! Hope your holiday celebrations are safe and spectacular in the coming days
> View attachment 5278032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World bandeau and TP26 on plaid today ~ don’t mind my gift wrapping in the back


You look stunning MB! Wishing in a lovely week leading up to Christmas!


----------



## gwendo25

Oh so merry!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TYSM my LVoely friends  Your kind and generous compliments have made my week! I’m lucky to be a member of this fabulously supportive community ~ you guys are the_ absolute best _

@bfly @Iamminda @Sunshine mama @musiclover @_vee @bbcerisette66 @Bumbles


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Took this one out today before the rain returns soon.  Have a great holiday week everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277411


Wow that’s just so gorgeous and absolutely perfect charm!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Merry Monogram Monday everyone! Hope your holiday celebrations are safe and spectacular in the coming days
> View attachment 5278032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World bandeau and TP26 on plaid today ~ don’t mind my gift wrapping in the back


Wow! Beautiful outfit My! Looking spectacular!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! Beautiful outfit My! Looking spectacular!


TY Ali ~ you’re very sweet and I’m touched! Merry Christmas to you and yours


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow that’s just so gorgeous and absolutely perfect charm!



Thank you sweet A .  Happy Holidays


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY Ali ~ you’re very sweet and I’m touched! Merry Christmas to you and yours





Iamminda said:


> Thank you sweet A . Happy Holidays


 Merry Christmas my friends! Hope you both have a wonderful Holiday season full of love and laughter.


----------



## gwendo25

Done with work until the New Year.  Nowhere to go with Omnicron around, but at least I can stay safe & enjoy hanging with my LV crew. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Sunshine mama

gwendo25 said:


> Done with work until the New Year.  Nowhere to go with Omnicron around, but at least I can stay safe & enjoy hanging with my LV crew. Happy Holidays!
> View attachment 5279780
> View attachment 5279782
> View attachment 5279783


I really love your Siena with the charm!!!


----------



## Islandbreeze

gwendo25 said:


> Done with work until the New Year.  Nowhere to go with Omnicron around, but at least I can stay safe & enjoy hanging with my LV crew. Happy Holidays!
> View attachment 5279780
> View attachment 5279782
> View attachment 5279783


Beautiful crew!


----------



## 23adeline

Going to outstation  for a one night trip , Yay!


----------



## musiclover

gwendo25 said:


> Done with work until the New Year.  Nowhere to go with Omnicron around, but at least I can stay safe & enjoy hanging with my LV crew. Happy Holidays!
> View attachment 5279780
> View attachment 5279782
> View attachment 5279783


I enjoy the pictures of your LV collection so much, gwendo!  Thank you for always sharing!


----------



## gwendo25

musiclover said:


> I enjoy the pictures of your LV collection so much, gwendo!  Thank you for always sharing!


Thank you, It’s fun to do!


----------



## balen.girl

Waiting for hubby with my lovely speedy..


----------



## 23adeline

LV babies in hotel room 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Desert after lunch 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Carefree WAH MPA on thick fabric strap


----------



## Yuki85

Mid Century Gal said:


> Here are some pictures of my newly refurbished Noe GM. I got all of the vachetta replaced and now it looks like a brand new bag, even though it's from 1998. I absolutely love it! It cost $660 and they initially quoted me $960. So I was so relieved when it turned out to be $300 cheaper than their initial quote. Took about 3 months.
> 
> View attachment 5271988
> View attachment 5271989
> View attachment 5271990
> View attachment 5271991
> View attachment 5271992



Wooww looks sooo good!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Papillon BB sitting around with DD2's yummy concoctions.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Papillon BB sitting around with DD2's yummy concoctions.
> View attachment 5280558


Wow For a minute I thought I’d opened up an email from Laduree! That’s spectacular sunshine mama! Thank you for all of your beautiful pics. Looking forward to seeing more in 2022 Happy holidays!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow For a minute I thought I’d opened up an email from Laduree! That’s spectacular sunshine mama! Thank you for all of your beautiful pics. Looking forward to seeing more in 2022 Happy holidays!


Thank you Aliluvlv! Happy holidays to you too!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

The only bag that fits this spot so perfectly. Where in the car do you put your handbag?


----------



## gwendo25

Sunshine mama said:


> Papillon BB sitting around with DD2's yummy concoctions.
> View attachment 5280558


Lovely!


----------



## Loriad

Sunshine mama said:


> Papillon BB sitting around with DD2's yummy concoctions.
> View attachment 5280558


Another beautiful picture! Everything looks delicious! Merry Christmas!


----------



## _vee

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and happy holidays!


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> Papillon BB sitting around with DD2's yummy concoctions.
> View attachment 5280558


Everything looks so yummy! Pretty in pink


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Merry Christmas Eve everyone! Hope your holiday weekend is safe and fabulous with your loved ones


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> Papillon BB sitting around with DD2's yummy concoctions.
> View attachment 5280558


Wow! Your pictures are always beautiful but this truly looks like it is a magazine ad. Plus more yummy desserts that are too pretty to eat!


----------



## _vee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Merry Christmas Eve everyone! Hope your holiday weekend is safe and fabulous with your loved ones
> View attachment 5280767
> View attachment 5280768


So beautiful! Love the wine holder too


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_vee said:


> So beautiful! Love the wine holder too


Merry Christmas Vee  thanks and stay safe hun!


----------



## Loriad

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Merry Christmas Eve everyone! Hope your holiday weekend is safe and fabulous with your loved ones
> View attachment 5280767
> View attachment 5280768


Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## DME

Love_N_Lune said:


> The only bag that fits this spot so perfectly. Where in the car do you put your handbag?
> View attachment 5280587



I wasn’t sure if this was a real question (or more of a statement), but I’ll bite.  I normally put my bag on the passenger seat if I’m alone, on the backseat behind me if I have a passenger and on my lap if I’m the passenger. On the very rare occasion I have a car full of people, then whoever is in the passenger seat gets the job of holding my bag.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

DME said:


> I wasn’t sure if this was a real question (or more of a statement), but I’ll bite.  I normally put my bag on the passenger seat if I’m alone, on the backseat behind me if I have a passenger and on my lap if I’m the passenger. On the very rare occasion I have a car full of people, then whoever is in the passenger seat gets the job of holding my bag.


Yes, it was a question  I follow similar practices but sometimes I find myself putting it between the door and left side. If my daughter is in the car, I ask her to hold the Louis


----------



## DME

Love_N_Lune said:


> Yes, it was a question  I follow similar practices but sometimes I find myself putting it between the door and left side. If my daughter is in the car, I ask her to hold the Louis



Great DD you have there! My DD always puts up a fuss when I ask her to hold my bags (in the car, or elsewhere). She’s literally afraid of them because she knows they’re expensive. She hates the Birkin the most and tries to talk me into carrying just about anything else when I get it out.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

DME said:


> Great DD you have there! My DD always puts up a fuss when I ask her to hold my bags (in the car, or elsewhere). She’s literally afraid of them because she knows they’re expensive. She hates the Birkin the most and tries to talk me into carrying just about anything else when I get it out.


Well, the good news is your DD recognizes the handbag value and importance of careful handling.

I brought my daughter with me when I bought my first designer handbag 2 years ago. She knows it’s not just a material desire but a personal accomplishment/account…I see it, I want it, I buy it, I got it…


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Loriad said:


> Merry Christmas!!!


Merry Christmas Loriad  and LVoely wishes for the New Year


----------



## Sunshine mama

gwendo25 said:


> Lovely!


Thank you!


Loriad said:


> Another beautiful picture! Everything looks delicious! Merry Christmas!


 Thank you Loriad. Merry Christmas to you too!


_vee said:


> Everything looks so yummy! Pretty in pink


 Thank you vee!!


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Merry Christmas Eve everyone! Hope your holiday weekend is safe and fabulous with your loved ones


Thank you, hope your holiday is fabulous too!


Islandbreeze said:


> Wow! Your pictures are always beautiful but this truly looks like it is a magazine ad. Plus more yummy desserts that are too pretty to eat!


Thank you for your kind words Islandbreeze. Hope you're eating yummy dessert too!


----------



## jbags07

Merry Christmas!
I don’t carry this bag a lot (worried about staining the uncoated canvas), but its the perfect Holiday bag i think   I carried her to Christmas brunch today….


----------



## Efenig91

jbags07 said:


> Merry Christmas!
> I don’t carry this bag a lot (worried about staining the uncoated canvas), but its the perfect Holiday bag i think   I carried her to Christmas brunch today….
> 
> View attachment 5281229


Merry Christmas! I LOVE the 1854 monogram is it stunning


----------



## Purse Chakra

Happy holidays! 

I took a Christmas Eve flight yesterday to see my family for the holidays. Even though I have a couple of Neverfulls, my typical flight set consists of a Bayswater Tote and a Coach Cassie. However -- my new City Keepall replaced my Coach Cassie for this trip and I was so pleased with it. If fit all I needed, and with my Pochette Metis Samorga inside to create compartments, there was great organization too.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy holidays!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Purse Chakra said:


> Happy holidays!
> 
> I took a Christmas Eve flight yesterday to see my family for the holidays. Even though I have a couple of Neverfulls, my typical flight set consists of a Bayswater Tote and a Coach Cassie. However -- my new City Keepall replaced my Coach Cassie for this trip and I was so pleased with it. If fit all I needed, and with my Pochette Metis Samorga inside to create compartments, there was great organization too.
> 
> View attachment 5281270


I just got this bag and LVOE it! Wish it had handles but love the mix of colors, LV upside down and the hardware is my favorite…


----------



## fyn72

Christmas visiting the family, took Neo Vivienne


----------



## lvbananas

_vee said:


> Enjoying a Bellini with my Felicie
> 
> View attachment 5271578


Hi @_vee, how long have you had your Felicie? I see that it doesn't have the flap corners slightly bent upwards - a problem on mine and mostly everyone else's I've seen on YouTube. Other than this one issue, I absolutely love mine and find that it fits the perfect amount of essentials for a clutch for my lifestyle.


----------



## Efenig91

Getting ready to travel! My Keepall and my Taimyr messenger  (Roberto Cavalli rolling suitcase as wee) Have a wonderful New Year everyone! I hope 2022 brings everyone good fortune and lots of good laughs and memories


----------



## _vee

lvbananas said:


> Hi @_vee, how long have you had your Felicie? I see that it doesn't have the flap corners slightly bent upwards - a problem on mine and mostly everyone else's I've seen on YouTube. Other than this one issue, I absolutely love mine and find that it fits the perfect amount of essentials for a clutch for my lifestyle.


I just got mine in late August and have not worn it too many times. I read here on Purse Forum that it’s best to store canvas Felicies with the flap open, and to be careful when opening the flap (don’t pull it open from the button, instead use your finger to slide across the sides and open it like mail). I practise these tips to try and avoid the flap curling as much as I can. I guess with this design, it’s more prone to flap curling unfortunately.  I love it too, it’s a great wallet on chain!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Breakfast after Christmas !!


----------



## WhiteTulips07

My VVN alma accompanied me to pick out a jewelry today


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My very colourful Christmas gifts (just the way I like it)  Happy end of year and cheers to a fantastic 2022 everyone!


----------



## 23adeline

Dressing up a bit my Japanese Cruiser with chain from Papillon Trunk


----------



## gwendo25

Odeon PM, my bag for the day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Dressing up a bit my Japanese Cruiser with chain from Papillon Trunk
> View attachment 5281863


Love love this bag! Is it easy to get in and out of?


----------



## Sunshine mama

gwendo25 said:


> Odeon PM, my bag for the day.
> View attachment 5281884


I really like this bag as a hand held bag! It has a very cute and ladylike vibe!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5281789
> View attachment 5281792
> View attachment 5281794
> 
> My very colourful Christmas gifts (just the way I like it)  Happy end of year and cheers to a fantastic 2022 everyone!


Wow! I really love your pink boots and the pink ski goggles!!!


----------



## mrslkc23

Alma bb the whole week! Really loving how carefree this cutie is    got caught in the rain and didn't have to frantically "secure" any vachetta!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Enjoying our last 24 hrs of Christmas in Dubai, not at all looking forward to being back in freezing, Omicron ravaged London.


----------



## vsmr

Scored the PA in mono at the Rodeo Drive location!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! I really love your pink boots and the pink ski goggles!!!


TY sweet SM! I’m so lucky to have you endlessly supporting my pink obsession  You rock!! I hope your new year is filled with loving memories of friends and family and many more wonderful LV scores!! 


vsmr said:


> Scored the PA in mono at the Rodeo Drive location!!
> View attachment 5282170


Wow congrats @vsmr ! What a score 


Bags_4_life said:


> Enjoying our last 24 hrs of Christmas in Dubai, not at all looking forward to being back in freezing, Omicron ravaged London.
> View attachment 5282019


This is absolutely fabulous!!! I’m ready to join you _this instant_ if someone can just transport me there lol   Hope your last 24 hours are really memorable and fun!


----------



## fyn72

Out shopping (bought nothing) with bond street bb


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Love love this bag! Is it easy to get in and out of?


Yes, it’s easy to get in and out. Buy the zipper is not easy to close with one hand, because denim is too soft


----------



## 23adeline

mrslkc23 said:


> Alma bb the whole week! Really loving how carefree this cutie is    got caught in the rain and didn't have to frantically "secure" any vachetta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281940


Lately, I was thinking to order one Alma BB world tour with my favourite sticker, seeing yours make me even think of  it more


----------



## 23adeline

I still love this Capucines BB Emerald  very much, brought her to attend a lunch gathering just now


----------



## mrslkc23

23adeline said:


> Lately, I was thinking to order one Alma BB world tour with my favourite sticker, seeing yours make me even think of  it more


Go for it!! It's so fun to personalise


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Bags_4_life  your vacay  picture is so relaxing. Your pochettes are so cute too!


----------



## LV Ella

Haven’t posted in ages! With some of the loves in my life….LV and coffee!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

serybrazil said:


> Its been raining nonstop here in WA state (nothing new lol) but bringing in some color for a gloomy day!
> 
> View attachment 5276976


OMG! What a candy for my eyes! I love Escale so much, and pastel is my favorite colorway - your bag is stunning!


----------



## gwendo25

23adeline said:


> I still love this Capucines BB Emerald  very much, brought her to attend a lunch gathering just now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282369


Stunning!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Waiting with my beloved mono NF for a COVID-19 vaccine booster shot.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Speedy 20


----------



## eena1230

Vegas bound with my Speedy 20 for my 50th & New Year


----------



## Alienza

On holiday with this one. Drinking Turkish tea and looking at the Mediterranean sea.


----------



## Sunshine mama

eena1230 said:


> Vegas bound with my Speedy 20 for my 50th & New Year
> 
> View attachment 5282630
> View attachment 5282630


Happy 50th bag twin!!!


----------



## eena1230

Oh


Sunshine mama said:


> Happy 50th bag twin!!!


haha thank you sweet @Sunshine mama .. it’s such an awesome bag! Enjoy yours as well! Love all your wonderful pictures of this bag…


----------



## tere8

Traveling with my speedy b 25 and PA to visit my in laws. I put PA in my speedy b 25 as an organizer, then I can just grab it when I go out for a cup of coffee or shopping.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282445
> View attachment 5282448



What a beautiful picture with the Christmas tree behind your cutie .  And a fun SB picture .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful picture with the Christmas tree behind your cutie .  And a fun SB picture .


Thank you bag twin!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Birthday and Happy New Year eena 



eena1230 said:


> Vegas bound with my Speedy 20 for my 50th & New Year
> 
> View attachment 5282630
> View attachment 5282630


----------



## Iamminda

Grabbing a quick cup of coffee before it rains again.  Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Grabbing a quick cup of coffee before it rains again.  Happy New Year everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282881


This red PM is amazing,  and the strap looks really good with the bag!


----------



## eena1230

Iamminda said:


> Happy Birthday and Happy New Year eena


Thank you dear @Iamminda .. Have a blessed New Year as well! Be safe..


----------



## iskam.mnogo

Iamminda said:


> Grabbing a quick cup of coffee before it rains again.  Happy New Year everyone
> 
> Beautiful!
> View attachment 5282881


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Grabbing a quick cup of coffee before it rains again.  Happy New Year everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282881


This PM is stunning. Happy New Year, Minda!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Grabbing a quick cup of coffee before it rains again.  Happy New Year everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282881


 Spectacular!


----------



## eena1230

Iamminda said:


> Grabbing a quick cup of coffee before it rains again.  Happy New Year everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282881


WoW! This color is so beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you very much everyone .  I really like this pop of red.



Sunshine mama said:


> This red PM is amazing,  and the strap looks really good with the bag!






brnicutie said:


> This PM is stunning. Happy New Year, Minda!





eena1230 said:


> WoW! This color is so beautiful!





Aliluvlv said:


> Spectacular!


@iskam.mnogo


----------



## gwendo25

Another merry and bright combo for the holidays to cheer me up. Had to cancel our upcoming vacation…..maybe next year….


----------



## skyqueen

Iamminda said:


> Grabbing a quick cup of coffee before it rains again.  Happy New Year everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282881


Be still, my heart!


----------



## LittleStar88

Savoring the last bit of the holidays before decorations get put away…


----------



## Iamminda

skyqueen said:


> Be still, my heart!



IKR?  This bag may be too red-hot for me .  Thanks


----------



## Sunshine mama

LittleStar88 said:


> Savoring the last bit of the holidays before decorations get put away…
> 
> View attachment 5283397


I saw this at the store when I was getting my Speedy 20 mono, and it's a really cute bag!


----------



## LittleStar88

Sunshine mama said:


> I saw this at the store when I was getting my Speedy 20 mono, and it's a really cute bag!



I got this instead of the Speedy 20 mono and wish I got both!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LittleStar88 said:


> I got this instead of the Speedy 20 mono and wish I got both!


I wish I had both too!


----------



## Dkay6

Good things come in small packages  newest addition to my collection—the Tiny backpack lives up to its name …


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! I really love your pink boots and the pink ski goggles!!!


Thank you, sweet SM    Happy New Year’s Eve and cheers to us finding more matching SB drink/pink-ware in 2022!


Iamminda said:


> Grabbing a quick cup of coffee before it rains again.  Happy New Year everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282881


Wow this pic is too gorgeous for words!! What a stunning ruby combo @Iamminda    I’m floored!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Iamminda said:


> Grabbing a quick cup of coffee before it rains again.  Happy New Year everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282881


What a gorgeous colour!!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Alma’s first night out


----------



## 23adeline

I normally don’t use short shoulder strap nowadays, this is just for fun. I use my Rendezvous gold chain on Coussin BB , but I bring the original strap in the bag just in case I want to use it as crossbody bag


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much V .  Appreciate your PM LVoe .  I am _so _looking forward to seeing your coral pink beauty (counting on you since I will be enjoying it vicariously  through you )



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow this pic is too gorgeous for words!! What a stunning ruby combo @Iamminda    I’m floored!
> View attachment 5283739





Thank you TangerineKandy .  I know you love your black PM — I almost bought it last summer, am still tempted by it .



TangerineKandy said:


> What a gorgeous colour!!


----------



## Bumbles

Alienza said:


> On holiday with this one. Drinking Turkish tea and looking at the Mediterranean sea.


Love your victorine! Am twinning with you on this one! It’s gorgeous, isn’t it?!


----------



## Alienza

Bumbles said:


> Love your victorine! Am twinning with you on this one! It’s gorgeous, isn’t it?!



Hi twin! . Yep! Good to bring for holidays because it reminds me of my cat back home☺️


----------



## gwendo25

Odeon PM with slim purse (final purchase of the year).  Because of the slim profile it doesn’t take up a lot of space in my bags and it goes perfectly with several of my black trim bags! Bonus feature of the slim purse: you can also hook a wristlet handle or key chain on, so it becomes a quick grab and go option.  iPhone 12 fits perfectly.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> I normally don’t use short shoulder strap nowadays, this is just for fun. I use my Rendezvous gold chain on Coussin BB , but I bring the original strap in the bag just in case I want to use it as crossbody bag
> View attachment 5283828
> View attachment 5283829


Love this combo!!! It's so elegant.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Small BTP Kirigami pochette as a charm.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black Carmel Hobo


----------



## Jenny1221

Oops


----------



## Jenny1221

First outing for the MPA


----------



## gagabag

Ending the year with this workhorse 
HNY everyone!


----------



## iamyumi

On the way to New Years lunch. Happy new year!!


----------



## EveyB

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 2022 with lots of LoVe!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Happy hour w/ hubby



Happy new year everyone!


----------



## 23adeline

Using this lovely baby blue Capucines Mini on the last day of 2021


----------



## prinpwr

gwendo25 said:


> Odeon PM with slim purse (final purchase of the year).  Because of the slim profile it doesn’t take up a lot of space in my bags and it goes perfectly with several of my black trim bags! Bonus feature of the slim purse: you can also hook a wristlet handle or key chain on, so it becomes a quick grab and go option.  iPhone 12 fits perfectly.
> View attachment 5284000
> View attachment 5284001



I’ve been thinking about the slim purse!  It would be really attractive for me if I could attach a keychain - where do you (would you) attach it?


----------



## brnicutie

at my favorite shabu spot with my friends and alma bb


----------



## MeepMeep67

Last minute party shopping


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MeepMeep67 said:


> Last minute party shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285278


_*Looking good*_ MM!! You sure know how to rock that LV hat   I love it!


----------



## gwendo25

prinpwr said:


> I’ve been thinking about the slim purse!  It would be really attractive for me if I could attach a keychain - where do you (would you) attach it?


I would attach it to the zipper pull. Nothing too heavy though.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy New Years Eve everyone and cheers to a prosperous 2022 for the world! May you all enjoy great health, academic/career success and endless *LVoe *this New Year!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5285297
> 
> View attachment 5285295
> 
> View attachment 5285298
> 
> Happy New Years Eve everyone and cheers to a prosperous 2022 for the world! May you all enjoy great health, academic/career success and endless *LVoe *this New Year!


Thank you! And to you too!


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 2022 with lots of LoVe!



Nice to see you back E .  Happy New Year!


----------



## Iamminda

Your new beanie looks great in you (I kinda want one now especially with this cold weather).  Hope you had a fun NYE  



MeepMeep67 said:


> Last minute party shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285278




Yummy shabu shabu — perfect way to close out the year!  HNY 


brnicutie said:


> at my favorite shabu spot with my friends and alma bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285254


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Your new beanie looks great in you (I kinda want one now especially with this cold weather).  Hope you had a fun NYE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy shabu shabu — perfect way to close out the year!  HNY


Happy New Year Minda and MeepMeep!


----------



## Islandbreeze

brnicutie said:


> at my favorite shabu spot with my friends and alma bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285254


Ok knock it off. Now I’m craving shabu too. .  Happy new year!


----------



## brnicutie

Islandbreeze said:


> Ok knock it off. Now I’m craving shabu too. .  Happy new year!


Happy New Year to you, Islandbreeze!


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Nice to see you back E .  Happy New Year!


Thank you Minda!


----------



## gwendo25

Bye bye 2021! Happy New Year!!


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Papillon BB sitting around with DD2's yummy concoctions.
> View attachment 5280558



This pic is so yummy to look at.


----------



## bfly

Iamminda said:


> Grabbing a quick cup of coffee before it rains again.  Happy New Year everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282881



OMG I love your red empriente PM. It’s gorgeous color.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5285297
> 
> View attachment 5285295
> 
> View attachment 5285298
> 
> Happy New Years Eve everyone and cheers to a prosperous 2022 for the world! May you all enjoy great health, academic/career success and endless *LVoe *this New Year!



Thank you MB. You too


----------



## bfly

Picking up my PO bandeau yesterday.
Happy New Year everyone. Wishing you health, happy and blessed new year with more LV goodies


----------



## bh4me

Happy New Year all!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> This pic is so yummy to look at.


Thank you. 
And yes,  Papillons are really delicious!
Macarons are yummy too.


----------



## 23adeline

Happy new year my friends!
Went to KLCC to collect my Chopard watch, using Keepall xs Nigo , saw this LV deco. Didn’t go in LV store as I don’t go to this store anymore after my CA transferred to another store, and I already got everything I want through online CS, no point going into the store
	

		
			
		

		
	



Below are items bought in 2021, & one my 2022 new year wish is to cut down on my LV purchases


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Just remembered I got a tiger bandeau for my Bday so I’m covered for Year of the Tiger  Happy 2022!


----------



## bfly

23adeline said:


> Happy new year my friends!
> Went to KLCC to collect my Chopard watch, using Keepall xs Nigo , saw this LV deco. Didn’t go in LV store as I don’t go to this store anymore after my CA transferred to another store, and I already got everything I want through online CS, no point going into the store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285661
> 
> Below are items bought in 2021, & one my 2022 new year wish is to cut down on my LV purchases
> View attachment 5285666
> View attachment 5285667
> View attachment 5285673
> View attachment 5285676
> View attachment 5285674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285668



Love all your collections.
Happy New Year.


----------



## lemondln

Playing kirigami pouches with vinyl clear pouch


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Just remembered I got a tiger bandeau for my Bday so I’m covered for Year of the Tiger  Happy 2022!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285755
> View attachment 5285759



This tiger bandeau is lovely. Happy 2022 MB… cheers for much better year for all of us.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

lemondln said:


> Playing kirigami pouches with vinyl clear pouch
> 
> View attachment 5285785


   So creative, I love it! Where did you get that yellow one?


bfly said:


> This tiger bandeau is lovely. Happy 2022 MB… cheers for much better year for all of us.


TY @bfly I wish you the same! May you find all your LV heart’s desires in the new year


----------



## lemondln

23adeline said:


> Happy new year my friends!
> Went to KLCC to collect my Chopard watch, using Keepall xs Nigo , saw this LV deco. Didn’t go in LV store as I don’t go to this store anymore after my CA transferred to another store, and I already got everything I want through online CS, no point going into the store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285661
> 
> Below are items bought in 2021, & one my 2022 new year wish is to cut down on my LV purchases
> View attachment 5285666
> View attachment 5285667
> View attachment 5285673
> View attachment 5285676
> View attachment 5285674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285668



That is like LV library    Love all your purchases


----------



## lemondln

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> So creative, I love it! Where did you get that yellow one?
> TY @bfly I wish you the same! May you find all your LV heart’s desires in this new year




Thanks  both pouches are from zara


----------



## Iamminda

bfly said:


> OMG I love your red empriente PM. It’s gorgeous color.



Thanks so much bfly .  Love your WAT TP (I believe you and MyBelongs to Louis are TP twins ).  I bought a TP this summer to use as a crossbody after seeing lovely pictures of your mono TP with the chunky chain.  So thank you for inspiring/enabling .


----------



## Iamminda

Looks like last February was a slow month?   .  Your collection was already amazing _before _2021 — so many beautiful and hard to find items (like your stunning emerald abalone capucines ).  And your 2021 purchases are just as lovely.  What I would give to play in your closet .  Happy New Year 




23adeline said:


> Happy new year my friends!
> Went to KLCC to collect my Chopard watch, using Keepall xs Nigo , saw this LV deco. Didn’t go in LV store as I don’t go to this store anymore after my CA transferred to another store, and I already got everything I want through online CS, no point going into the store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285661
> 
> Below are items bought in 2021, & one my 2022 new year wish is to cut down on my LV purchases
> View attachment 5285666
> View attachment 5285667
> View attachment 5285673
> View attachment 5285676
> View attachment 5285674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285668


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Just remembered I got a tiger bandeau for my Bday so I’m covered for Year of the Tiger  Happy 2022!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285755
> View attachment 5285759



You are right V — you already have a lovely Tiger bandeau (great BD gift from your brother (maybe?)).  I really like how you  wrapped the bandeaus on your NF — I have not seen it styled like that.  Happy 2022 .


----------



## Sunshine mama

bh4me said:


> Happy New Year all!
> View attachment 5285637
> View attachment 5285638


Love your bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Just remembered I got a tiger bandeau for my Bday so I’m covered for Year of the Tiger  Happy 2022!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285755
> View attachment 5285759


Looks really good together!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> Playing kirigami pouches with vinyl clear pouch
> 
> View attachment 5285785


Love love this look lemondln!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My cute K pochette and my usual CCH in the bag.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> My cute K pochette and my usual CCH in the bag.
> View attachment 5285843


Thanks SM! I was going to say the same for this yummy combo!!! 

Happy new year my sunny friend


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> You are right V — you already have a lovely Tiger bandeau (great BD gift from your brother (maybe?)).  I really like how you  wrapped the bandeaus on your NF — I have not seen it styled like that.  Happy 2022 .


TY dear IM! I love how you always remember my LV items and their special beginnings… it’s seriously so sweet     I couldn’t ask for a better friend or more LVoe and support from you in this community. Wishing you a healthy and wonderful 2022, my amazing friend!


----------



## bfly

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much bfly .  Love your WAT TP (I believe you and MyBelongs to Louis are TP twins ).  I bought a TP this summer to use as a crossbody after seeing lovely pictures of your mono TP with the chunky chain.  So thank you for inspiring/enabling .



I am glad that I can enable you or many others. Cheers for the new healthy and happy year.


----------



## eena1230

At Hoover Dam Las Vegas on New years Day with my speedy 20… Happy 2022


----------



## fyn72

Took the Camaro out for a Sunday run and had some yummy French Toast and coffee


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Just remembered I got a tiger bandeau for my Bday so I’m covered for Year of the Tiger  Happy 2022!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285755
> View attachment 5285759


 And they look really good together!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> My cute K pochette and my usual CCH in the bag.
> View attachment 5285843


Love your bag and pochette!


----------



## EveyB

eena1230 said:


> At Hoover Dam Las Vegas on New years Day with my speedy 20… Happy 2022
> View attachment 5285954


Happy 2022 to you too!
Wow, what a view! And your Speedy is so cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> Love your bag and pochette!


Thank you EveyB


----------



## gwendo25

Taking my Siena out for today!


Has anyone seen this Odeon Tote yet?  Reminds me a bit of the Siena and Rivoli mixed together.


----------



## candypoo

Tea party 
Hahaha I have not removed the protective stickers yet. Oops..


----------



## JuiceBox

Taking my speedy 25 out today!


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Just remembered I got a tiger bandeau for my Bday so I’m covered for Year of the Tiger  Happy 2022!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285755
> View attachment 5285759


This is sooo LVoely !! Have a great 2022 TPF sis !!


----------



## eena1230

EveyB said:


> Happy 2022 to you too!
> Wow, what a view! And your Speedy is so cute.


Thank you sweet @EveyB, I love this size it’s surprisingly functional! 
Happy New Year to you and yours..


----------



## EveyB

eena1230 said:


> Thank you sweet @EveyB, I love this size it’s surprisingly functional!
> Happy New Year to you and yours..


Thank you


----------



## bh4me

Sunshine mama said:


> Love your bag!!!


Thank you! I had fun picking which bag to take for the new year. This was the winner. I really should wear it more often


----------



## 23adeline

bfly said:


> Love all your collections.
> Happy New Year.


Thanks 


lemondln said:


> That is like LV library    Love all your purchases


Thanks 
Now I have a museum cum library 


Iamminda said:


> Looks like last February was a slow month?   .  Your collection was already amazing _before _2021 — so many beautiful and hard to find items (like your stunning emerald abalone capucines ).  And your 2021 purchases are just as lovely.  What I would give to play in your closet .  Happy New Year


Thanks  
I hope every month would be like February


----------



## 23adeline

Yesterday, nano Alma had its first outing 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Today Nano Speedy’s turn to go out


----------



## Chrissy14223

gwendo25 said:


> Taking my Siena out for today!
> View attachment 5286130
> 
> Has anyone seen this Odeon Tote yet?  Reminds me a bit of the Siena and Rivoli mixed together.
> View attachment 5286136


I ordered the PM tote through the Concierge and will post photos when it comes


----------



## lvr4shoes

Sibelle said:


> My lovely Alma PM in front of my advent calendar. I should use this bag much more often  .
> 
> View attachment 5272041


So pretty ! Next on my list.


----------



## gwendo25

Chrissy14223 said:


> I ordered the PM tote through the Concierge and will post photos when it comes


Yes, please do!


----------



## viewwing

Iamminda said:


> IKR?  This bag may be too red-hot for me .  Thanks


I always enjoy looking at red bags like yours but somehow find it hard to incorporate into my wardrobe and lifestyle.


----------



## gwendo25

Still in stay at home vacation mode with this little beauty!


----------



## calisnoopy




----------



## Iamminda

viewwing said:


> I always enjoy looking at red bags like yours but somehow find it hard to incorporate into my wardrobe and lifestyle.



Yep, red is not as versatile as say, black but you may be surprised at how many colors it goes with.  Some people even consider red a bold neutral .  Do you have any red bags?  If yes, do you wear them less than other bags?


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> My cute K pochette and my usual CCH in the bag.
> View attachment 5285843


Your Fendi is beautiful and the colour brume matches perfectly !!!


----------



## Iamminda

Took my new pink PM out yesterday


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Your Fendi is beautiful and the colour brume matches perfectly !!!


Thank you bb cerisette!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Took my new pink PM out yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287152


I'm  not sure which one I love more now!


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Took my new pink PM out yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287152


I agree with @Sunshine mama  sooo pretty


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you ladies .  A year ago, I would have been happy with _either_ the red or the pink.  But I got lucky and greedy  and was able to buy both bags new.  #Can’tChooseJustOne




Sunshine mama said:


> I'm  not sure which one I love more now!






EveyB said:


> I agree with @Sunshine mama  sooo pretty


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> Thank you ladies .  A year ago, I would have been happy with _either_ the red or the pink.  But I got lucky and greedy  and was able to buy both bags new.  #Can’tChooseJustOne


Good Morning my ‘Can’t Choose Just One ‘ twins    
I’m not alone


----------



## viewwing

Iamminda said:


> Yep, red is not as versatile as say, black but you may be surprised at how many colors it goes with.  Some people even consider red a bold neutral .  Do you have any red bags?  If yes, do you wear them less than other bags?


I think pink is even more versatile than red! Pink is a neutral for me.    I only have two small reds, a Dior n a longchamp. I chose them thinking I could wear them as small pops of color but I hardly wear them Compared to my pinksn other colors!


----------



## cicichen98

i really like the Demineralization nano speedy


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Took my new pink PM out yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287152


That is a beautiful scarf and handbag, Iam!  Gorgeous all the way.


----------



## Islandbreeze

Finally switched my bag.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Iamminda said:


> Took my new pink PM out yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287152


Gorgeous!!


----------



## brnicutie

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 5286931
> View attachment 5286932
> View attachment 5286933
> View attachment 5286934


I love your heart bag and that jacket. If I didn't live in Hawaii I would have bought that jacket. It looks fabulous on you. I'm not only a bag addict, but also a food addict . Do you mind telling me what Chinese restaurant that is and in what city?


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Took my new pink PM out yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287152


It's gorgeous, especially with that bandeau, Minda.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Took my new pink PM out yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287152


   You’re completely spoiling us your gorgeous pics IM! That bandeau is adorable on this pink PM  What a perfect way to ring in 2022 and CNY!


----------



## brnicutie

Islandbreeze said:


> Finally switched my bag.


I'm loving that blue empreinte with gold. It's lovely.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

travelbliss said:


> This is sooo LVoely !! Have a great 2022 TPF sis !!


Thank you, my LVoely sister! I hope 2022 brings you all your LV heart’s desire, especially those HTF pieces in LV mens  . Happy New Year!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EveyB said:


> And they look really good together!


TY Evey! Hope you’re doing well and enjoying your beautiful new LVs to the fullest  Happy and safe 2022 to you


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Took my new pink PM out yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287152


Sooo fabulous and I adore the bandeau on it! Beautiful M!


----------



## 23adeline

Received my items and did some size comparison 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The strap of Easy Pouch is too short for crossbody, I will need to add extension chain 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The Denim Nano Speedy is only slightly bigger than Mini Speedy, when I took it out from dust bag, I thought it’s exactly same size with Mini


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly everyone .  I have been _dying  to _use this one since it arrived.  And am glad this CNY bandeau works with it.



musiclover said:


> That is a beautiful scarf and handbag, Iam!  Gorgeous all the way.





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> You’re completely spoiling us your gorgeous pics IM! That bandeau is adorable on this pink PM  What a perfect way to ring in 2022 and CNY!





brnicutie said:


> It's gorgeous, especially with that bandeau, Minda.





TangerineKandy said:


> Gorgeous!!





Aliluvlv said:


> Sooo fabulous and I adore the bandeau on it! Beautiful M!


----------



## Islandbreeze

23adeline said:


> Received my items and did some size comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287464
> View attachment 5287468
> 
> The strap of Easy Pouch is too short for crossbody, I will need to add extension chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287469
> View attachment 5287470
> 
> The Denim Nano Speedy is only slightly bigger than Mini Speedy, when I took it out from dust bag, I thought it’s exactly same size with Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287465
> View attachment 5287466
> View attachment 5287467


Beautiful choices!


----------



## Islandbreeze

brnicutie said:


> I'm loving that blue empreinte with gold. It's lovely.


Thanks, it’s actually grey. I need to take photography lessons from @Sunshine mama!


----------



## 23adeline

Islandbreeze said:


> Thanks, it’s actually grey. I need to take photography lessons from @Sunshine mama!


It’s grey with studs right?  I thought I saw my bag twins


----------



## calisnoopy

brnicutie said:


> I love your heart bag and that jacket. If I didn't live in Hawaii I would have bought that jacket. It looks fabulous on you. I'm not only a bag addict, but also a food addict . Do you mind telling me what Chinese restaurant that is and in what city?



aww you're so sweet...thank you!

Actually there isn't so much cold weather to warrant all the puffers and heavier jackets I still buy but I just tell my fiancé we need to visit more cold weather places so we can wear them enough 

If you meant the last pic with the LV jacket, that's actually at the clubhouse of our home 

The other pic with my fiancé holding up a menu is at Quan Ju De Peking Duck restaurant in Vancouver ❤️


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY Evey! Hope you’re doing well and enjoying your beautiful new LVs to the fullest  Happy and safe 2022 to you


Thanks so much MB   
A very happy 2022 to you too


----------



## tere8

Happy 2022 everyone! Carrying the neverfull out to lunch today.


----------



## Islandbreeze

23adeline said:


> It’s grey with studs right?  I thought I saw my bag twins


Yes, it’s the same as the one you just bought. Your pictures inspired me to use mine.


----------



## 23adeline

Islandbreeze said:


> Yes, it’s the same as the one you just bought. Your pictures inspired me to use mine.


Good to know that you still love yours


----------



## calisnoopy

1. LV Shearling and Leather baseball cap and LV Crystal Embellished Squad Sneaker boots




2. LV Men's tee 




3. LV Men's tee



4. LV Couer Sac Heart bag and black pillow boots 



5. LV Silver Mirrored Small Trunk bag


----------



## calisnoopy

better pic of the LV Squad Sneaker boots


----------



## gwendo25

Pochette Métis for today.


----------



## KoalaXJ

Happy new year! Wishing we all another year (and many years after) of health, happiness, and making lots of money (for more bags)!


----------



## elisabeth98

23adeline said:


> Received my items and did some size comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287464
> View attachment 5287468
> 
> The strap of Easy Pouch is too short for crossbody, I will need to add extension chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287469
> View attachment 5287470
> 
> The Denim Nano Speedy is only slightly bigger than Mini Speedy, when I took it out from dust bag, I thought it’s exactly same size with Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287465
> View attachment 5287466
> View attachment 5287467



that denim nano speedy is gorgeous!! love the easy pouch as well ❤️


----------



## bbcerisette66

Iamminda said:


> Took my new pink PM out yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287152


Such a beauty


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Received my items and did some size comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287464
> View attachment 5287468
> 
> The strap of Easy Pouch is too short for crossbody, I will need to add extension chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287469
> View attachment 5287470
> 
> The Denim Nano Speedy is only slightly bigger than Mini Speedy, when I took it out from dust bag, I thought it’s exactly same size with Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287465
> View attachment 5287466
> View attachment 5287467


Beautiful collection


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB in DE.


----------



## tere8

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB in DE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287781


Gorgeous bag. Placed order yesterday, can't wait to have it to start my 2022.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tere8 said:


> Gorgeous bag. Placed order yesterday, can't wait to have it to start my 2022.


Thank you. 
And I can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## BagLady14

Using my Mini Deauville today.  Does anyone know if this bag has been discontinued?  Or was just seasonal?


----------



## Iamminda

bbcerisette66 said:


> Such a beauty



Thank you .  I was a little scared  of Empreinte bags for years but am glad I decided to get over that fear.


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB in DE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287781


Love the bag and the greens


----------



## EveyB

BagLady14 said:


> Using my Mini Deauville today.  Does anyone know if this bag has been discontinued?  Or was just seasonal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288029


It is such a cute and practical bag 
I just checked, there’s only the Jacquard version on the homepage.


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> Took my new pink PM out yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287152


So pretty, I want one now


----------



## MeepMeep67

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> _*Looking good*_ MM!! You sure know how to rock that LV hat   I love it!


Thank you!!


Iamminda said:


> Your new beanie looks great on you (I kinda want one now especially with this cold weather).  Hope you had a fun NYE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy shabu shabu — perfect way to close out the year!  HNY


Thank you!! 


23adeline said:


> Happy new year my friends!
> Went to KLCC to collect my Chopard watch, using Keepall xs Nigo , saw this LV deco. Didn’t go in LV store as I don’t go to this store anymore after my CA transferred to another store, and I already got everything I want through online CS, no point going into the store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285661
> 
> Below are items bought in 2021, & one my 2022 new year wish is to cut down on my LV purchases
> View attachment 5285666
> View attachment 5285667
> View attachment 5285673
> View attachment 5285676
> View attachment 5285674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285668


 Fabulous


----------



## MeepMeep67

gwendo25 said:


> Pochette Métis for today.
> View attachment 5287591


 I love this bag!!one of my favorites


Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB in DE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287781


Cutie!!


BagLady14 said:


> Using my Mini Deauville today.  Does anyone know if this bag has been discontinued?  Or was just seasonal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288029


 I want one, seems like such a great size!!


----------



## Iamminda

lemondln said:


> So pretty, I want one now



Thanks .  That’s how I feel when I see your reverse PM


----------



## Kylie M

Taking out my gorgeous mini monogram denim pleaty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kylie M said:


> Taking out my gorgeous mini monogram denim pleaty!


You look so cute! I love how you have everything in denim!


----------



## bh4me

I didn’t go out today. But I did take my Coussin PM  to my home office. Took a pic on the way.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I finally filled the LV chapeau vase with lego tulips and roses !! What do you think?


----------



## shoes+handbags

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I finally filled the LV chapeau vase with lego tulips and roses !! What do you think?


Love it! I wanted to buy those Lego flowers but wasn’t sure how to display them. I love this idea!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Kylie M said:


> Taking out my gorgeous mini monogram denim pleaty!


You and your bag are beautiful


Sunshine mama said:


> You look so cute! I love how you have everything in denim!


+1


bh4me said:


> I didn’t go out today. But I did take my Coussin PM  to my home office. Took a pic on the way.
> 
> View attachment 5288187


 I love that Bag!! 


MrsMBunboxing said:


> I finally filled the LV chapeau vase with lego tulips and roses !! What do you think?


 Very Cool!!


----------



## mrslkc23

Super loving the size of keepall XS


----------



## Kylie M

mrslkc23 said:


> Super loving the size of keepall XS
> View attachment 5288419


Super cute!! Enjoy using your bag.


----------



## GJ*

my unused victorine wallet has moved into my dog accessory bag


----------



## BagLady14

My 20+ year old Monceau..


----------



## Love_N_Lune

BagLady14 said:


> My 20+ year old Monceau..
> View attachment 5288659
> View attachment 5288660


Wait a minute! This looks like the infamous Pochette Métis!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I finally filled the LV chapeau vase with lego tulips and roses !! What do you think?


Adorb!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLady14 said:


> My 20+ year old Monceau..
> View attachment 5288659
> View attachment 5288660


Love this bag!!


----------



## gwendo25

Croissette today.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Official return to work in-office…looks like a DE day for some of us


----------



## vsmr

My updated collection ready for a two-day road trip to LA… I’m using my TP26 for toiletry, mini PA as make-up bag, PA as handbag and Cles as a wallet. It’s about all the monogram I need! Wishlist: DE Neverfull MM and Alma BB in black Epi.


----------



## mz_engineer12

vsmr said:


> My updated collection ready for a two-day road trip to LA… I’m using my TP26 for toiletry, mini PA as make-up bag, PA as handbag and Cles as a wallet. It’s about all the monogram I need! Wishlist: DE Neverfull MM and Alma BB in black Epi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288992


Love your collection!


----------



## Roxannek

Celebrating my most excellent Dr.’s report with my sweetheart (and my hubby ) with a glass of wine and a steak.


----------



## love2learn

BagLady14 said:


> My 20+ year old Monceau..
> View attachment 5288659
> View attachment 5288660


Love!!!


----------



## 23adeline

My new bandeau and my Speedy 20 empreinte studs


----------



## Iamminda

Roxannek said:


> Celebrating my most excellent Dr.’s report with my sweetheart (and my hubby ) with a glass of wine and a steak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289162



Gorgeous bag Roxanne — and happy to hear about your excellent dr report


----------



## Islandbreeze

23adeline said:


> My new bandeau and my Speedy 20 empreinte studs
> View attachment 5289408


Love it! I’m still using mine too.


----------



## Loriad

BagLady14 said:


> My 20+ year old Monceau..
> View attachment 5288659
> View attachment 5288660


Wow!  Love it!


----------



## EveyB

Roxannek said:


> Celebrating my most excellent Dr.’s report with my sweetheart (and my hubby ) with a glass of wine and a steak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289162


So pretty  
And wonderful news about your excellent Drs report!


----------



## Critzie

My collection. Decided to pull everything out of the dust bags and admire them all


----------



## Love_N_Lune

23adeline said:


> My new bandeau and my Speedy 20 empreinte studs
> View attachment 5289408


Did you fix the bandeau around your neck or pinned as a bow to your top?


----------



## Jeepgurl76




----------



## vsmr

Critzie said:


> My collection. Decided to pull everything out of the dust bags and admire them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290117


What is the one in the middle behind that other one with the chain?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

shoes+handbags said:


> Love it! I wanted to buy those Lego flowers but wasn’t sure how to display them. I love this idea!


Thank you.


----------



## bh4me

Papillon bb for the day


----------



## balen.girl

First time using my new DA bag. Mixed feelings !!


----------



## 23adeline

Love_N_Lune said:


> Did you fix the bandeau around your neck or pinned as a bow to your top?


There is a loop on my blouse for a same colour ribbon , I replaced the original ribbon with the bandeau


----------



## 23adeline

Blue denim speedy charm‘s first outing


----------



## Critzie

vsmr said:


> What is the one in the middle behind that other one with the chain?



A pochette accessories new model and the Neverfull MM pochette


----------



## bbcerisette66

balen.girl said:


> First time using my new DA bag. Mixed feelings !!
> View attachment 5290351


Beautiful and the Ladurée charm too !!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Going out for a bit!


----------



## balen.girl

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful and the Ladurée charm too !!!!


Yes, that charm is super cute on DA.  
And my girls start repeating.. I miss laduree, I miss Paris, I miss traveling.. and so on…


----------



## gwendo25

Friday night, feeling right…with nowhere to go!


----------



## 23adeline

Do you all think this combo looks weird ? I put my hand  sanitiser in micro speedy as the Easy Pouch is quite small


----------



## tere8

Decided to keep it. Such a cute bag! I feel like loving it more than my speedy b 25 in DE.  First time taking it out today.


----------



## bbcerisette66

HeartMyMJs said:


> Going out for a bit!
> View attachment 5291034


Cute vanity! And your Converse Comme des garçons are beautiful.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

bbcerisette66 said:


> Cute vanity! And your Converse Comme des garçons are beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## gwendo25

tere8 said:


> Decided to keep it. Such a cute bag! I feel like loving it more than my speedy b 25 in DE.  First time taking it out today.
> View attachment 5291258


It looks great on you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DIY multi pochettes looking very smart.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Adding this beautiful mahina piece back to my handbag rotation. I haven’t carried her in a while but still love this color combo of the lighter blue and a pumpkin colored interior.


----------



## bfly

Iamminda said:


> Took my new pink PM out yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287152



Love it.


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> DIY multi pochettes looking very smart.
> View attachment 5291466



In love with this combo


----------



## bfly

BagLady14 said:


> My 20+ year old Monceau..
> View attachment 5288659
> View attachment 5288660



Wow it still looks brand new.


----------



## bfly

Critzie said:


> My collection. Decided to pull everything out of the dust bags and admire them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290117



Beautiful collections. 
I need to do the same thing too. With LV keeps coming with beautiful new collections making us want more and more  instead of being grateful of what we already have. Thank you.


----------



## bfly

23adeline said:


> Do you all think this combo looks weird ? I put my hand  sanitiser in micro speedy as the Easy Pouch is quite small
> View attachment 5291254



If you love it, why not


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> In love with this combo


Thank you!


----------



## Sina99

23adeline said:


> Do you all think this combo looks weird ? I put my hand  sanitiser in micro speedy as the Easy Pouch is quite small


 I really love the color combination  it’s like a monotone on reverse monogram look if that makes sense Can you loop the speedy charm through the little d-ring on front of the easy pouch?


----------



## travelbliss

Sunshine mama said:


> DIY multi pochettes looking very smart.
> View attachment 5291466


What a specatcular combo.  I've wanted to do this with my rose gold MPA but nothing pairs with it.  This is as gorgeous as I've imagined!!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> DIY multi pochettes looking very smart.
> View attachment 5291466


This made me lol 
Stunning combination! Love the colour


----------



## Iamminda

bfly said:


> Love it.



Thank you bfly


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> DIY multi pochettes looking very smart.
> View attachment 5291466



Amazing Amarante !


----------



## eena1230

Iamminda said:


> Took my new pink PM out yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287152


I keep looking at this photo & convincing myself I don’t need a pink bag…. 
However, The more I look at it, the more I’m convinced I need one! Love love love this! I also adore the year of the pig bandeau, my Chinese zodiac is Year of the pig as well.. such a cute combo!


----------



## Iamminda

eena1230 said:


> I keep looking at this photo & convincing myself I don’t need a pink bag….
> However, The more I look at it, the more I’m convinced I need one! Love love love this! I also adore the year of the pig bandeau, my Chinese zodiac is Year of the pig as well.. such a cute combo!



Thanks kindly eena .  I love pink too and it took me a long time to convince myself to buy a pink bag as well.  This was my first bandeau and I adore it so much.  It’s got all 12 zodiac animals on it — wished I had bought all three colorways.  I hope you had a great BD and trip .


----------



## tere8

gwendo25 said:


> It looks great on you!


Thank you for the kind words! I never thought I would love it until I got it.


----------



## baglici0us

LV x Nigo Monogram Drip Keepall 50, first use at a hotel lobby in Portland. Hope the Taurillon leather holds up well over time!


----------



## brnicutie

baglici0us said:


> LV x Nigo Monogram Drip Keepall 50, first use at a hotel lobby in Portland. Hope the Taurillon leather holds up well over time!
> 
> View attachment 5292108


It most definitely will. Taurillon is their top of the line leather and highly durable. Congrats!


----------



## 23adeline

Sina99 said:


> I really love the color combination  it’s like a monotone on reverse monogram look if that makes sense Can you loop the speedy charm through the little d-ring on front of the easy pouch?


Thanks 
The metal knob/button couldn’t go through the D ring, and the micro speedy would hang very low if it could be placed there


----------



## Loriad

baglici0us said:


> LV x Nigo Monogram Drip Keepall 50, first use at a hotel lobby in Portland. Hope the Taurillon leather holds up well over time!
> 
> View attachment 5292108


Absolutely love this!!!


----------



## 23adeline

The action of Nano denim speedy is still ‘sun bathing‘ at window side


----------



## Prada Prince




----------



## Sunshine mama

Sac Plat PM.


----------



## GJ*

we enjoy breakfast in our new garden shed


----------



## 23adeline

Went for Hotpot dinner with 2 best friends, used this super carefree Noe pouch


----------



## gwendo25

Pochette Métis today with Arizona key charm.


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292319


You have such a great eye for colours, love it! And the handles


----------



## EveyB

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5292360
> 
> we enjoy breakfast in our new garden shed


Very beautiful and cozy


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Felicie at Café Sacher, ready to enjoy the famous Sacher cake


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5292360
> 
> we enjoy breakfast in our new garden shed


Wow!! How beautiful and spacious! Congrats!


----------



## Critzie

gwendo25 said:


> Pochette Métis today with Arizona key charm.
> View attachment 5292384
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292390



I want that key charm!!


----------



## EveyB

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Felicie at Café Sacher, ready to enjoy the famous Sacher cake
> View attachment 5292479


Beautiful pic!   
I’m from Vienna and I hope you enjoy your stay here!


----------



## missconvy

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Felicie at Café Sacher, ready to enjoy the famous Sacher cake
> View attachment 5292479


Omg this looks divine


----------



## Dkay6

Tiny backpack— the best grab & go


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

EveyB said:


> Beautiful pic!
> I’m from Vienna and I hope you enjoy your stay here!





missconvy said:


> Omg this looks divine


Thank you dear girls! I love visiting Austria  @EveyB You're so lucky hun to live in such a beautiful and historic city!


----------



## Iamminda

I love how you accessorized this DE beauty 



Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292319


----------



## Iamminda

What a beautiful setting — hope you enjoyed that luscious dessert 



MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Felicie at Café Sacher, ready to enjoy the famous Sacher cake
> View attachment 5292479


----------



## EveyB

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Thank you dear girls! I love visiting Austria  @EveyB You're so lucky hun to live in such a beautiful and historic city!


Thank you 
Are you planning on visiting LV?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful setting — hope you enjoyed that luscious dessert


Thank you so much hun!    Oh yes I did!


----------



## Chrissy14223

Iamminda said:


> Thank you ladies .  A year ago, I would have been happy with _either_ the red or the pink.  But I got lucky and greedy  and was able to buy both bags new.  #Can’tChooseJustOne


Reading this makes me not feel so bad about the fact that I want to keep both Odeon MMs that I ordered (monogram noir and DE)


----------



## MeepMeep67

baglici0us said:


> LV x Nigo Monogram Drip Keepall 50, first use at a hotel lobby in Portland. Hope the Taurillon leather holds up well over time!
> 
> View attachment 5292108


Love this bag!!!


23adeline said:


> The action of Nano denim speedy is still ‘sun bathing‘ at window side
> View attachment 5292167


Little cutie.....super cute


GJ* said:


> View attachment 5292360
> 
> we enjoy breakfast in our new garden shed


What a fabulous space.


MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Felicie at Café Sacher, ready to enjoy the famous Sacher cake
> View attachment 5292479


Wonderful! I wish I was there


----------



## 23adeline

Receiving the first Lunar New Year gift/hampers for this year , coincidentally using this bag with a little red colour, therefore must take a pic together


----------



## GJ*

@MarryMeLV_Now
@EveyB
@MeepMeep67
Thank you for the kind words


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Felicie at Café Sacher, ready to enjoy the famous Sacher cake
> View attachment 5292479


Sounds and looks lovely!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5292360
> 
> we enjoy breakfast in our new garden shed


Looks so ethereal!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Receiving the first Lunar New Year gift/hampers for this year , coincidentally using this bag with a little red colour, therefore must take a pic together
> View attachment 5292978


Lucky you! And your bag looks really cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dkay6 said:


> Tiny backpack— the best grab & go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292583


This backpack with the short fold strap looks so cute with your outfit!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink Papillon and pink pops(cake)!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76




----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink Papillon and pink pops(cake)!!!
> View attachment 5293224



oh my gosh .. a pink party …  all is perfection and scrumptious!   ..


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink Papillon and pink pops(cake)!!!
> View attachment 5293224


Oh wow this looks delicious!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

EveyB said:


> Thank you
> Are you planning on visiting LV?


I did hun  I tried the new Alma bb in dragon fruit on - she looked so gorgeous!  I was so close to buying it, but in the last minute gained control over my credit card and didn’t, as I have definitely spent a lot recently…


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MeepMeep67 said:


> Love this bag!!!
> Little cutie.....super cute
> What a fabulous space.
> Wonderful! I wish I was there





Sunshine mama said:


> Sounds and looks lovely!!!


Thank you very much my lovelies!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> oh my gosh .. a pink party …  all is perfection and scrumptious!   ..


Thank you @hers4eva 
I guess pink is alright.


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> Oh wow this looks delicious!


Thank you.


----------



## Dkay6

Sunshine mama said:


> This backpack with the short fold strap looks so cute with your outfit!


Thank you


----------



## Bumbles

baglici0us said:


> LV x Nigo Monogram Drip Keepall 50, first use at a hotel lobby in Portland. Hope the Taurillon leather holds up well over time!
> 
> View attachment 5292108


Gorgeous bag for a lovely getaway!!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Receiving the first Lunar New Year gift/hampers for this year , coincidentally using this bag with a little red colour, therefore must take a pic together
> View attachment 5292978


Ohhh what’s inside! Looks very special


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> Ohhh what’s inside! Looks very special


Those auspicious things as CNY gifts eg. canned Abalone ,XO source,  dried scallops, dried oysters,dried fish stomach, dried mushrooms , red dates and cookies


----------



## 23adeline

My pop of colours today


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My mini pochette and card organizer.


----------



## fibbi

My LV sweater (with Dior bag and skirt). The sweater is actually men’s wear but fit me well.


----------



## Iamminda

Love this shiny lock


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Iamminda said:


> Love this shiny lock
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294262


Love!!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Iamminda said:


> Love this shiny lock
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294262


That looks great on the luggage tag. Another idea I must copy!


----------



## eena1230

Iamminda said:


> Love this shiny lock
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294262


Super cute..


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you .  I got the idea of wearing the lock/luggage tag charm from the new Palais bag 



HeartMyMJs said:


> Love!!





Islandbreeze said:


> That looks great on the luggage tag. Another idea I must copy!





eena1230 said:


> Super cute..


----------



## l.ch.

lemondln said:


> Playing kirigami pouches with vinyl clear pouch
> 
> View attachment 5285785


I know this is about the lv, however I love your outfit! Do you mind telling me where the dress / top is from?


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> Love this shiny lock
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294262


----------



## balen.girl

Summer treats..


----------



## 23adeline

Bag and shoes and bracelet of the day


----------



## thelostlala




----------



## LVovely

23adeline said:


> Bag and shoes and bracelet of the day
> View attachment 5294561
> View attachment 5294560


I am always amazed how consequently you use/rotate your bags !! I always have one favourite that I wear for weeks and then switch it to another one…


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this shiny lock
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294262


I love your smart lock IM!!
 It's so cute and I'm gonna be twinning with you with this idea!


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> Summer treats..
> View attachment 5294551


I love everything about this happy photograph!!!


----------



## 23adeline

lovelyrita said:


> I am always amazed how consequently you use/rotate your bags !! I always have one favourite that I wear for weeks and then switch it to another one…


I have too many bags, if I don’t rotate, many bags will be ‘unused’   
In fact, all my bigger bags ,Speedy 30 & 35 are sleeping in their dust bags for a very long time now


----------



## LVovely

23adeline said:


> I have too many bags, if I don’t rotate, many bags will be ‘unused’
> In fact, all my bigger bags ,Speedy 30 & 35 are sleeping in their dust bags for a very long time now


I know the problem, I try to at least admire all my bags once a week in my wardrobe, touch them a little bit so they don‘t feel neglected  I only use bigger bags right now, no use for smaller ones at the moment

Today‘s beauty with my favourite scarf of all times


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> I love everything about this happy photograph!!!


Thank you Sunshine. Summer is not my favorite season. So I need lots of treats to pass this season.


----------



## balen.girl

23adeline said:


> I have too many bags, if I don’t rotate, many bags will be ‘unused’
> In fact, all my bigger bags ,Speedy 30 & 35 are sleeping in their dust bags for a very long time now


I read somewhere, the new trend will be big bags. I have speedy 35 who also sleeping in their dustbag. Well, I guess soon they need to wake up.


----------



## Jeepgurl76




----------



## Sunshine mama

Not totally twinning yet, but @Iamminda  inspired me to use my Speedy 20 today.


----------



## l.ch.

I posted this picture also on the Hermès forum (for the scarf), but I think I can also post it here.
I’m so behind with catching up with this thread. Life is a little overwhelming atm.


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you my lovely Speedy20 Sisters 



MeepMeep67 said:


>





Sunshine mama said:


> I love your smart lock IM!!
> It's so cute and I'm gonna be twinning with you with this idea!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Gorgeous Speedy pics, my LVoely friends  

@Iamminda ~ OMG that shiny lock and luggage tag are adorable! Nothing says LV like your stunning monogram and vachetta combo, IM  

@Sunshine mama ~ I love how your chandelier and twinkling lights elevate your Speedy 20. So elegant!


lovelyrita said:


> I know the problem, I try to at least admire all my bags once a week in my wardrobe, touch them a little bit so they don‘t feel neglected  I only use bigger bags right now, no use for smaller ones at the moment
> 
> Today‘s beauty with my favourite scarf of all times
> View attachment 5294618


What a beautiful colour match  Is this a Logomania in ecru?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

We’ve been getting a lot of -35C weather (and frostbite warnings) lately but I have the winter consolation of LV to keep me toasty and happy  Love pulling out my Logomania  scarves for the deep cold!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Happy winter Wednesday all


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> We’ve been getting a lot of -35C weather (and frostbite warnings) lately but I have the winter consolation of LV to keep me toasty and happy  Love pulling out my Logomania  scarves for the deep cold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy winter Wednesday all


Happy winter Wednesday to you too, MB! Great to hear you’re braving the cold with your beautiful scarf!  Love the vase and flowers too.


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Love this shiny lock
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294262


What a wonderful idea to combine them! Your Speedy is so beautiful


----------



## LVovely

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What a beautiful colour match  Is this a Logomania in ecru?


Yes it is! Such a versatile colour!


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> Grabbing a quick cup of coffee before it rains again.  Happy New Year everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282881


So so beautiful!! The red is just striking.


----------



## _vee

candypoo said:


> Tea party
> Hahaha I have not removed the protective stickers yet. Oops..
> View attachment 5286146


Love your Twist! So gorgeous


----------



## mrslkc23

Iamminda said:


> Love this shiny lock
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294262


Love the overall look of vachetta strap, luggage tag and lock with your speedy 20!! 

May I know from which bag was the luggage tag from?


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Love this shiny lock
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294262


That’s brilliant M! Love how you hooked the lock on the tag and where is the tag from? It’s the perfect length! So stinkin’ cute!


----------



## Aliluvlv

balen.girl said:


> Summer treats..
> View attachment 5294551


Omg! Now we’re talking!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly for the purse LVoe .   



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Gorgeous Speedy pics, my LVoely friends
> 
> @Iamminda ~ OMG that shiny lock and luggage tag are adorable! Nothing says LV like your stunning monogram and vachetta combo, IM






EveyB said:


> What a wonderful idea to combine them! Your Speedy is so beautiful






_vee said:


> So so beautiful!! The red is just striking.


----------



## Iamminda

I love love love this beautiful blue scarf — glad to know that it is keeping you warm and stylish at the same time .



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> We’ve been getting a lot of -35C weather (and frostbite warnings) lately but I have the winter consolation of LV to keep me toasty and happy  Love pulling out my Logomania scarves for the deep cold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy winter Wednesday all


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much .  I copied this look from the new Petit Palais and Grand Palais bags.   This (hotstamped) tag was a gift from my SA last year — I think it is a replacement tag for the Mono and DA Graceful.  And the new Palais bags have this tag as well. 



Aliluvlv said:


> That’s brilliant M! Love how you hooked the lock on the tag and where is the tag from? It’s the perfect length! So stinkin’ cute!





mrslkc23 said:


> Love the overall look of vachetta strap, luggage tag and lock with your speedy 20!!
> 
> May I know from which bag was the luggage tag from?


----------



## 23adeline

Today is this pink baby‘s first official outing


----------



## 23adeline

And today I received a surprise gift from LV 


It is Packing Cube GM, an item that is useful but not many people will spend money to buy.. But still feel very happy to receive it. 
It’s not from my online CS or store CA, because both of them were not aware of it. It’s from LV Malaysia


----------



## LVovely

23adeline said:


> Today is this pink baby‘s first official outing
> View attachment 5295498
> View attachment 5295497


Gorgeous! Goes so well with the pants!!!


----------



## LVovely

23adeline said:


> And today I received a surprise gift from LV
> View attachment 5295500
> 
> It is Packing Cube GM, an item that is useful but not many people will spend money to buy.. But still feel very happy to receive it.
> It’s not from my online CS or store CA, because both of them were not aware of it. It’s from LV Malaysia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295499
> View attachment 5295501
> View attachment 5295502


What a nice gift to receive! How it should be for loyal customers!!! Have been eyeying this for a while because I am quite OCD when it comes to packing! Is is lightweight? My worry is that it will add to the heavyness of my already notoriously heavy luggage and I am using light packing cubes at the moment.


----------



## balen.girl

Aliluvlv said:


> Omg! Now we’re talking!


My daughters always ask for ice cream. After swimming, after lunch, every second of the day, same question.. can we get ice cream to cool us down ? So for sure milkshake is one of the happy treats for them. Omg….. Not only me who can’t enjoy summer.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This lightweight champion again. I really love how squishy it is compared to all my structured bags, and how light it is!!!


----------



## candypoo

_vee said:


> Love your Twist! So gorgeous


Thank You love ❤


----------



## 23adeline

lovelyrita said:


> What a nice gift to receive! How it should be for loyal customers!!! Have been eyeying this for a while because I am quite OCD when it comes to packing! Is is lightweight? My worry is that it will add to the heavyness of my already notoriously heavy luggage and I am using light packing cubes at the moment.


Oh you must be one of the rare one   
It is lightweight, they delivered it in the morning but I was too busy to unbox it.  Judging from the shape and weight of the box, I thought they sent me a scarf or some decorative item made of  cardboards .
After I unboxed it, I checked LV website to see whether the item is for sale, I’ve never paid any attention to it before


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> This lightweight champion again. I really love how squishy it is compared to all my structured bags, and how light it is!!!
> View attachment 5295584
> View attachment 5295585


Your Speedy looks so beautiful, especially with that pearl strap   And it goes so well with your light grey coat!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> Your Speedy looks so beautiful, especially with that pearl strap   And it goes so well with your light grey coat!


Thank you!


----------



## AH673

Here's my new-ish Vavin PM - love it.


----------



## TangerineKandy

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> We’ve been getting a lot of -35C weather (and frostbite warnings) lately but I have the winter consolation of LV to keep me toasty and happy  Love pulling out my Logomania  scarves for the deep cold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy winter Wednesday all


I love how vibrant this scarf is!!


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> This lightweight champion again. I really love how squishy it is compared to all my structured bags, and how light it is!!!
> View attachment 5295584
> View attachment 5295585


Me too, love this cutie. At first I don’t like the strap, but now I can accept it. I don’t really use it anyway, I keep changing to other strap. But I do love the bag, thicker canvas, lightweight, shiny hardware, perfect size, so happy to have one.


----------



## balen.girl

Still using my pretty DA bag. Well, I think I will use it for the whole summer to cheer me up.


----------



## LVovely

balen.girl said:


> Still using my pretty DA bag. Well, I think I will use it for the whole summer to cheer me up.
> View attachment 5296464


Beautiful! Here in my country it‘s super cold right now and I am desperately waiting for summer to finally wear mine !


----------



## balen.girl

lovelyrita said:


> Beautiful! Here in my country it‘s super cold right now and I am desperately waiting for summer to finally wear mine !


Yes, we are the opposite and I am desperately waiting for the temperature to cool down a bit. Mr sun is so nasty here.


----------



## LeahLVoes

balen.girl said:


> Still using my pretty DA bag. Well, I think I will use it for the whole summer to cheer me up.
> View attachment 5296464



This gives me total spring vibes. While stuck in grey Berlin winter.


----------



## LVovely

balen.girl said:


> Yes, we are the opposite and I am desperately waiting for the temperature to cool down a bit. Mr sun is so nasty here.


We always want what we don‘t have, applies to bags as well


----------



## 23adeline

WC PV today


----------



## balen.girl

DennisLVoes said:


> This gives me total spring vibes. While stuck in grey Berlin winter.


I miss Germany. I like cold weather. I was there for 4 years as student. No LV or branded stuff that time until my parents came and bought as birthday present.


----------



## gwendo25

It’s freezing in Montréal!  Enjoying my Boulogne and a few other goodies, while staying safe and out of the cold.


----------



## KoalaXJ

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Loriad

KoalaXJ said:


> Happy Friday!!
> View attachment 5296582


That's a beautiful color!


----------



## wimp

Dkay6 said:


> Tiny backpack— the best grab & go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292583



Love the bag and your outfit!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My coin card holder and small Kirigami pochette again. They are so convenient to use for small bags.


----------



## skyqueen

Sunshine mama said:


> My coin card holder and small Kirigami pochette again. They are so convenient to use for small bags.
> View attachment 5296652
> View attachment 5296665


Just so cheery, SM 
I needed this...we are going to have a blizzard tonight. Ugh!


----------



## bbcerisette66

KoalaXJ said:


> Happy Friday!!
> View attachment 5296582


Such a beautiful combo


----------



## leatherbabe

Taking the NeoNoe on a train ride.


----------



## bbcerisette66

leatherbabe said:


> Taking the NeoNoe on a train ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296954


That Néo Noé in black épi leather is gorgeous. Congrats !


----------



## bbcerisette66

A gift from LV for a problem.


----------



## KoalaXJ

Loriad said:


> That's a beautiful color!


Thank you!! Perfect for fall/winter 


bbcerisette66 said:


> Such a beautiful combo


Thank you : ) I’m loving the gold/brown touch with the deep wine red too.


----------



## tere8

Happy Friday! It’s Her turn to get out and enjoying sunshine ☀️. I used my speedy 25 b strap on the Petite Noe. It’s so comfortable to carry on the shoulder.


----------



## leatherbabe

bbcerisette66 said:


> That Néo Noé in black épi leather is gorgeous. Congrats !


Thank you! I was meaning to get the monogram with black trim but when I saw this one in person it was no contest!


----------



## Islandbreeze

bbcerisette66 said:


> A gift from LV for a problem.
> 
> View attachment 5297043
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297044


How thoughtful! I hope your problem gets resolved quickly.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Islandbreeze said:


> How thoughtful! I hope your problem gets resolved quickly.


Yes but a little bit longer as expected. That is why I received the flowers. It is very elegant. I have a very nice CA.


----------



## Melli12

With my new Odeon Tote PM visiting my mother today


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Grabbing sushi for my daughter


----------



## gwendo25

Melli12 said:


> With my new Odeon Tote PM visiting my mother today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297396


Looks great!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> A gift from LV for a problem.
> 
> View attachment 5297043
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297044


The flowers are beautiful,  and the sentiment even more beautiful. 
Hope you are completely happy with the solution.


----------



## Dkay6

star mix said:


> Love the bag and your outfit!!


Thank you !!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> I love love love this beautiful blue scarf — glad to know that it is keeping you warm and stylish at the same time .


Thank you, my sweetest friend  I forgot how much I love this fun colour too. The Logomania scarves are the warmest ones in my collection (even warmer than my cashmere scarves, surprisingly) so they’ve been a great investment from LV. Hope your weekend is safe and wonderful! 
xoxo


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> The flowers are beautiful,  and the sentiment even more beautiful.
> Hope you are completely happy with the solution.


Yes I am. I am never disappointed with Louis Vuitton's sales department in France. I know you understood the card


----------



## LeahLVoes

balen.girl said:


> I miss Germany. I like cold weather. I was there for 4 years as student. No LV or branded stuff that time until my parents came and bought as birthday present.



You do? OMG how is that possible?  Where did you study? Now its like designer bags everywhere at least in the bigger cities like Berlin, Munich and so on.


----------



## boyoverboard

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I finally filled the LV chapeau vase with lego tulips and roses !! What do you think?


Looks lovely!


----------



## boyoverboard

BagLady14 said:


> My 20+ year old Monceau..
> View attachment 5288659
> View attachment 5288660


Timeless!


----------



## boyoverboard

Kylie M said:


> Taking out my gorgeous mini monogram denim pleaty!


Love this!


----------



## balen.girl

DennisLVoes said:


> You do? OMG how is that possible?  Where did you study? Now its like designer bags everywhere at least in the bigger cities like Berlin, Munich and so on.


I was at Stuttgart. Nice city and nice weather. I love the snow. Unlike here, no snow even during winter. Just rain..


----------



## lemondln

23adeline said:


> Went for Hotpot dinner with 2 best friends, used this super carefree Noe pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292363


Noe pouch is so cute and carefree, hope they produce it again


----------



## princess-aurora

Found her at Heathrow terminal 5 earlier this week


----------



## missconvy

Pochette Métis reverse


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Yes I am. I am never disappointed with Louis Vuitton's sales department in France. I know you understood the card


That's great! And yes I did.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

boyoverboard said:


> Looks lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## mrslkc23

Noe bb out with me at Chinatown


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> My coin card holder and small Kirigami pochette again. They are so convenient to use for small bags.
> View attachment 5296652
> View attachment 5296665


Your pictures are always so pretty! This is giving me spring vibes and I love it


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Alma love this weekend


----------



## brnicutie

I went to visit my CA today with my Alma bb


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Alma love this weekend
> View attachment 5298659


I’m in love with that colour


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> Your pictures are always so pretty! This is giving me spring vibes and I love it


Thank you vee. I am ready for spring!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bbcerisette66 said:


> I’m in love with that colour


TY my kind friend  Wishing you a LVoely new (and not too cold) week of winter


----------



## YYZ_C

My LV Ranger with shearling


----------



## MrsSlocomb

First time taking her out!


----------



## Jeepgurl76




----------



## Sunshine mama

My faithful CCH and pochette again.


----------



## MmeM124

Used a bandeau to turn TP19 into a bag. Mostly wore it really as a clutch with the bandeau wrapped around my wrist. Was a little apprehensive about TP as a bag but it worked really well!


----------



## Islandbreeze

brnicutie said:


> I went to visit my CA today with my Alma bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298712


You have a lovely collection of bags!


----------



## brnicutie

Islandbreeze said:


> You have a lovely collection of bags!


Thanks so much, Islandbreeze!


----------



## brnicutie

YYZ_C said:


> My LV Ranger with shearling
> 
> View attachment 5299082


Your boots are gorgeous! Sometimes, it sucks living in a warm climate. I don't get to wear those heavy jackets or boots.


----------



## Islandbreeze

brnicutie said:


> Your boots are gorgeous! Sometimes, it sucks living in a warm climate. I don't get to wear those heavy jackets or boots.


I hear you! I keep seeing pics of these beautiful scarves and wanting one. Great for travel I suppose?


----------



## Iamminda

What LVoely Almas 




MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Alma love this weekend
> View attachment 5298659







brnicutie said:


> I went to visit my CA today with my Alma bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298712


----------



## MeepMeep67

brnicutie said:


> I went to visit my CA today with my Alma bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298712


 I love this bag


YYZ_C said:


> My LV Ranger with shearling
> 
> View attachment 5299082


These are great boots!


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> What LVoely Almas





MeepMeep67 said:


> I love this bag
> 
> These are great boots!


Thank you Minda and MeepMeep.


----------



## 23adeline

lemondln said:


> Noe pouch is so cute and carefree, hope they produce it again


Oh I didn’t know it’s discontinued


----------



## 23adeline

Only black and gold today


----------



## EveyB

brnicutie said:


> Your boots are gorgeous! Sometimes, it sucks living in a warm climate. I don't get to wear those heavy jackets or boots.


I‘d rather live in a mild/warm climate and buy another bag instead


----------



## brnicutie

EveyB said:


> I‘d rather live in a mild/warm climate and buy another bag instead


I guess the grass is always greener on the other side. There has never been a truer statement.


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY my kind friend  Wishing you a LVoely new (and not too cold) week of winter


Thank you. Have a nice week. Spring will be here in 2 months


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Mono Monday all  I stumbled on this prism beauty at SB today ~ perfect for LV’s prism charm!
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
I have a serious weakness for pretty shiny things


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Mono Monday all  I stumbled on this prism beauty at SB today ~ perfect for LV’s prism charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300215
> View attachment 5300224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a serious weakness for pretty shiny things


Most of us here do too  Love everything in your picture!  Happy Mono Monday/Tuesday to you too!


----------



## 23adeline

I love this Speedy BB


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clapton backpack as a handheld bag today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Mono Monday all  I stumbled on this prism beauty at SB today ~ perfect for LV’s prism charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300215
> View attachment 5300224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a serious weakness for pretty shiny things


Wow. Both prism beauties are gorgeous!!!


----------



## tere8

Decided to give the Berri PM a different look to see if I should keep it. I added the petite Noe strap to carry it on the shoulder. Going to test it out today.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Carmel Hobo in black


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Carmel Hobo in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301007
> View attachment 5301008


Love the doodads on your lovely bag!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton backpack as a handheld bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300751


I love your combo more!!  The versatility of the Clapton is fabulous!

Thanks SM


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EveyB said:


> Most of us here do too  Love everything in your picture!  Happy Mono Monday/Tuesday to you too!


Lol thank you Evey  It’s so nice to be among such LVoely friends, yourself included!


----------



## 23adeline

Game On Vanity PM Blanc & Croisillon Bandeau


----------



## BowieFan1971

Just got the new collection trench coat in Navy….can I tell you how perfect it is?!? I love it so much!


----------



## EveyB

BowieFan1971 said:


> Just got the new collection trench coat in Navy….can I tell you how perfect it is?!? I love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301653
> View attachment 5301654


Beautiful coat   and what a view!


----------



## BowieFan1971

EveyB said:


> Beautiful coat   and what a view!


Thanks! I was on the Eiffel Tower…belated 50th birthday trip and honeymoon.  Went in LV to look at bags, but saw this on the mannequin, tried it on and it was love!


----------



## EveyB

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! I was on the Eiffel Tower…belated 50th birthday trip and honeymoon.  Went in LV to look at bags, but saw this on the mannequin, tried it on and it was love!


Happy belated birthday!   I thought it could be the Eiffel Tower because it was so high up. Paris is such a beautiful city!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Carmel Hobo in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301007
> View attachment 5301008


Gorgeous bag !!!! I love Mahina leather.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> Just got the new collection trench coat in Navy….can I tell you how perfect it is?!? I love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301653
> View attachment 5301654


Wow!!! That coat looks perfect on you! 
You look beautuful,  and what a view!!!


----------



## boyoverboard

BowieFan1971 said:


> Just got the new collection trench coat in Navy….can I tell you how perfect it is?!? I love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301653
> View attachment 5301654


It’s gorgeous! Looks fabulous on you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using a strap from my DE Sac Plat PM with a short golden chain as an accent piece with the Speedy 20, and I really like it.


----------



## LVovely

Bag of the day - the only „mini“ bag that actually works for me


----------



## Islandbreeze

BowieFan1971 said:


> Just got the new collection trench coat in Navy….can I tell you how perfect it is?!? I love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301653
> View attachment 5301654


Coat looks beautiful on you! Love the view! Congrats on a great trip.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Using a strap from my DE Sac Plat PM with a short golden chain as an accent piece with the Speedy 20, and I really like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301774
> View attachment 5301780



Great idea for the chain — and love your dress too


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Great idea for the chain — and love your dress too


Thank you.  I didn't need it for the length, but I liked the bling.


----------



## MeepMeep67

With hubs & this little cutie for happy hour after a very busy day


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Subbed out DE for Epi
((I see two smiles))


----------



## DrTootr

Happy 2022 everyone! I made it to Australia last month and got my hands on my Watercolor beauty... been using it ever since!


----------



## gwendo25

Happy Thursday!  My Flower tote will be by my side today.


----------



## travelbliss

DrTootr said:


> Happy 2022 everyone! I made it to Australia last month and got my hands on my Watercolor beauty... been using it ever since!
> 
> View attachment 5302663


Congrats on finally making it home to claim this beauty !! U certainly have alot more patience than I.  I couldn't have waited so long... what was it like 6 months ??


----------



## 23adeline

I went to LV store with my best friend 2 nights ago , to change my Revival Mule to a bigger size . In the end she bought a Victorine wallet and I bought a pair of Lockit Mule 




Also tried this dragon fruit Twist one handle BB
	

		
			
		

		
	




CNY Deco of the mall
	

		
			
		

		
	



Last night went there again for their CNY Cocktail event


----------



## LVovely

23adeline said:


> I went to LV store with my best friend 2 nights ago , to change my shoes to a bigger size . In the end she bought a Victorine wallet and I bought a pair of Lockit Mule
> View attachment 5303775
> View attachment 5303777
> 
> Also tried this dragon fruit Twist one handle BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303774
> View attachment 5303780
> 
> CNY Deco of the mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303776
> 
> Last night went there again for their CNY Cocktail event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303778


Love the silver mules on you, make the feet look very elegant and slim! Are they comfortable?


----------



## 23adeline

Using this pink baby today


----------



## 23adeline

lovelyrita said:


> Love the silver mules on you, make the feet look very elegant and slim! Are they comfortable?


Thanks 
yes they are comfortable. The heels are slightly different from the older version , they are placed more backward


----------



## DME

23adeline said:


> Using this pink baby today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303783



Loving this bag charm! I have never seen it before. Do you recall what season this was?


----------



## cielopark

Morning coffee infront of our apartment featuring my keepall xs in watercolor.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Happy 2022 everyone! I made it to Australia last month and got my hands on my Watercolor beauty... been using it ever since!
> 
> View attachment 5302663


It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cielopark said:


> Morning coffee infront of our apartment featuring my keepall xs in watercolor.
> 
> View attachment 5303836


Love this bag! And the picture is really pretty too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@23adeline 
What is the name of this charm?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using the strap from Speedy 20.


----------



## cielopark

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this bag! And the picture is really pretty too.



So sweet of you. Thank you


----------



## DME

Sunshine mama said:


> @23adeline
> What is the name of this charm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304090



OK, so I answered my own question after doing a little research! It’s called the Monogram Fetish Flower Perforated Bag Charm. Tried to find one on the resale market, but no luck so far…

ETA: I asked the same question a few posts before you did.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DME said:


> OK, so I answered my own question after doing a little research! It’s called the Monogram Fetish Flower Perforated Bag Charm. Tried to find one on the resale market, but no luck so far…
> 
> ETA: I asked the same question a few posts before you did.


Thank you. I guess I missed that post.


----------



## scarlet555

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. I guess I missed that post.


I really need a post your bag charm thread... am I blind, is there one?  I always miss out on the good stuff!!


----------



## DME

scarlet555 said:


> I really need a post your bag charm thread... am I blind, is there one?  I always miss out on the good stuff!!



Not sure if one already exists, but I second that it should!


----------



## Iamminda

cielopark said:


> Morning coffee infront of our apartment featuring my keepall xs in watercolor.
> 
> View attachment 5303836



Beautiful Keepall .  And off topic, I just bought a bag of Lavazza coffee after seeing it featured on Comediens in Cars Getting Coffee .


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Keepall .  And off topic, I just bought a bag of Lavazza coffee after seeing it featured on Comediens in Cars Getting Coffee .


Inspired by the same show, we bought and now love only Lavazza espresso.


----------



## travelbliss

scarlet555 said:


> I really need a post your bag charm thread... am I blind, is there one?  I always miss out on the good stuff!!





DME said:


> Not sure if one already exists, but I second that it should!



*Yes,  there is a club for LV bag charms already :*





						The Bag Charm Club!
					

Ok all, since I've been oohing and ahhing at my bag charm, I thought I'd start the club! :yes: Show us your charms! :graucho::nuts:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## 23adeline

DME said:


> Loving this bag charm! I have never seen it before. Do you recall what season this was?


That was many years ago , I remember my previous CA recommended it to me . It’s the one came with a bell, I normally  don’t put the bell as I find it noisy   
I just checked my WhatsApp history, I bought it in 2018


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> @23adeline
> What is the name of this charm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304090


Can’t remember, bought in 2018, I’ll try to find out the name or SKU and get back to you


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing these 3 just now, one more The Trio Pouch is not here yet 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 Love the palm leaves ribbon and tissue paper , I think they use palm leaves because it resembles tiger stripes


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> @23adeline
> What is the name of this charm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304090





DME said:


> Loving this bag charm! I have never seen it before. Do you recall what season this was?


Found it ! It is Bijau Sac Fetish Flower Keyring M63088


----------



## kandicenicole

Heading out with these two essentials


----------



## tere8

gwendo25 said:


> Happy Thursday!  My Flower tote will be by my side today.
> 
> View attachment 5302767
> View attachment 5302768


I've been eyeing on this beautiful tote! How many compartments are there?


----------



## gwendo25

tere8 said:


> I've been eyeing on this beautiful tote! How many compartments are there?


Two outside large pockets, one open compartment on the inside with 2 small flat pockets.  Here are the details:


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Unboxing these 3 just now, one more The Trio Pouch is not here yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304745
> View attachment 5304746
> View attachment 5304747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the palm leaves ribbon and tissue paper , I think they use palm leaves because it resembles tiger stripes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304749


You're so lucky!
What is the No 7 called? I absolutely love it!
And it seems quite spacious.


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Using the strap from Speedy 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304092


Love this combination


----------



## EveyB

cielopark said:


> Morning coffee infront of our apartment featuring my keepall xs in watercolor.
> 
> View attachment 5303836


Beautiful bag and picture!


----------



## travelbliss

Found a better LV bandouliere than it's original pink cloth strap!!  Coincidentally, it matches a  mirror bag charm I had custom made by a very talented lux artist (the floral bandol. is not from the upcoming LV floral collection,  but it does look similar) .  s  Speedy 20 !!!


----------



## LVovely

travelbliss said:


> View attachment 5305017
> 
> 
> Found a better LV bandouliere than it's original pink cloth strap!!  Coincidentally, it matches a  mirror bag charm I had custom made by a very talented lux artist (the floral bandol. is not from the upcoming LV floral collection,  but it does look similar) .  s  Speedy 20 !!!


It looks amazing   ! I am confused, what bag is this strap originally from?


----------



## bh4me

With my PA  Have a great day everyone


----------



## travelbliss

lovelyrita said:


> It looks amazing   ! I am confused, what bag is this strap originally from?



This strap is the floral bandouliere which was not part of a bag.  It was a single SLG release in 2018.   I think there will be a floral print collection coming up, right, @Emphosix ????  

Here's a pic of that pattern :


----------



## bigverne28

DrTootr said:


> Happy 2022 everyone! I made it to Australia last month and got my hands on my Watercolor beauty... been using it ever since!
> 
> View attachment 5302663


Finally you made it home!  Definitely worth the wait for this beauty. Congrats!


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Getting ready for going to the market


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Can you spot my twist? My accessories of the day !!


----------



## bagsamplified

Hi everyone, is the LV belt buckle removable? I'm looking at some of the Men's Initials belts but am more keen if they can be switched with other belt buckles- or even turned into bag straps!

I know there's also a thread somewhere of people customising their LVs with D rings etc, but have lost that thread - any suggestions welcome!  thank you


----------



## Iamminda

travelbliss said:


> View attachment 5305017
> 
> 
> Found a better LV bandouliere than it's original pink cloth strap!!  Coincidentally, it matches a  mirror bag charm I had custom made by a very talented lux artist (the floral bandol. is not from the upcoming LV floral collection,  but it does look similar) .  s  Speedy 20 !!!



So pretty — love the charm and strap


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Can you spot my twist? My accessories of the day !!


I'm sorry.  I only see a scarf.
Seriously,  the bag and scarf are amazing!


----------



## Iamminda

Some people stop in front of this nearby field to take a picture of their loved ones.  I stop here to take a picture of my beloved Alma .  Happy Weekend .


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm sorry.  I only see a scarf.
> Seriously,  the bag and scarf are amazing!


Thank you !! Lol.


----------



## balen.girl

Went to the playground and made a quick stop to buy coffee.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Some people stop in front of this nearby field to take a picture of their loved ones.  I stop here to take a picture of my beloved Alma .  Happy Weekend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305496


Your Alma behaved beautifully for the photo shoot!


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Sunday!
It is called Vertical Box Trunk. Yes very spacious


----------



## eena1230

Didn’t expect I would love this little bag… a great grab & go bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Your Alma behaved beautifully for the photo shoot!



Thanks SSSSM .   She sure did well for her first nature shoot.


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Some people stop in front of this nearby field to take a picture of their loved ones.  I stop here to take a picture of my beloved Alma . Happy Weekend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305496


Sooo pretty! 
Pictures like yours help me get through our nasty grey winter.


----------



## gwendo25

Sunday and still in deep freeze!  Warming up looking at these.…


----------



## EveyB

eena1230 said:


> Didn’t expect I would love this little bag… a great grab & go bag!


It’s such a cute classic piece! 
 Do you use yours with inserts or without?


----------



## EveyB

gwendo25 said:


> Sunday and still in deep freeze!  Warming up looking at these.…
> View attachment 5305783


Love both!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB in denim rouge with a pink heart.


----------



## missconvy

Meal planning today


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB in denim rouge with a pink heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305810


Beautiful Alma and beautiful room!   
Love how the pillow says hi


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> Beautiful Alma and beautiful room!
> Love how the pillow says hi


Thank you EveyB!
The pillow is covered with bicolor sequins, so I can basically make any design I want.


----------



## boyoverboard

missconvy said:


> Meal planning today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305799


Nice! Can I ask where the agenda cover is from?


----------



## missconvy

boyoverboard said:


> Nice! Can I ask where the agenda cover is from?


Thanks, of course. It’s from Amazon. It’s the A5 size. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JVZKGD5?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2_tab_ap_product_details


----------



## boyoverboard

missconvy said:


> Thanks, of course. It’s from Amazon. It’s the A5 size. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JVZKGD5?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2_tab_ap_product_details


Oh wow, it looks great! Thanks!


----------



## 23adeline

Using these today


----------



## eena1230

EveyB said:


> It’s such a cute classic piece!
> Do you use yours with inserts or without?


Thank you Evey.. yes I use one insert (zip insert) since I don’t carry a lot of CC with me. It also fits my iPhone 13 pro max, 2 lipsticks and a small medicine box.. this little thing is just adorable. Now I’m thinking of buying the Empreinte version


----------



## Prettychi

MeBagaholic said:


> Finally used my Neverfull GM pouch as a crossbody( added the D ring on the other side without messing up the canvas and that ebay seller chain that is amazing!)
> 
> View attachment 4770567


I LOVE IT! Can you please share the link for the ring from ebay?


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> I went to LV store with my best friend 2 nights ago , to change my Revival Mule to a bigger size . In the end she bought a Victorine wallet and I bought a pair of Lockit Mule
> View attachment 5303775
> View attachment 5303781
> View attachment 5303777
> 
> Also tried this dragon fruit Twist one handle BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303774
> View attachment 5303780
> 
> CNY Deco of the mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303776
> 
> Last night went there again for their CNY Cocktail event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303778


 I love all the photos.   Thank you


23adeline said:


> Using this pink baby today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303783


 The cute pink speedy and I love the charm


cielopark said:


> Morning coffee infront of our apartment featuring my keepall xs in watercolor.
> 
> View attachment 5303836


 Beautiful!!! Great bag, fabulous photo!!! your apartment building makes a nice background


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Sooo pretty!
> Pictures like yours help me get through our nasty grey winter.



Thanks so much E .  It’s fun to look for pretty (and discreet ) places to take pictures of my bags.  I hope spring comes quickly for you .


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Some people stop in front of this nearby field to take a picture of their loved ones.  I stop here to take a picture of my beloved Alma .  Happy Weekend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305496


This is so beautiful. I love the sunlight behind pretty Alma.
Your bandeau is perfect!


----------



## musiclover

balen.girl said:


> Went to the playground and made a quick stop to buy coffee.
> View attachment 5305549


I love this beautiful bag, bg.  The black and monogram together is my new favourite. I have the Odeon MM in this combination. It’s really lovely.


----------



## BleuSaphir

travelbliss said:


> This strap is the floral bandouliere which was not part of a bag.  It was a single SLG release in 2018.   I think there will be a floral print collection coming up, right, @Emphosix ????
> 
> Here's a pic of that pattern :
> 
> View attachment 5305214
> View attachment 5305215


I LOVE the hoodie!


----------



## balen.girl

musiclover said:


> I love this beautiful bag, bg.  The black and monogram together is my new favourite. I have the Odeon MM in this combination. It’s really lovely.


I love the color combination too. Monogram eclipse is so neutral in my eyes.


----------



## 23adeline

Daddy and son


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> This is so beautiful. I love the sunlight behind pretty Alma.
> Your bandeau is perfect!



Thanks kindly ML .  I go by this field all the time (for years!) and never thought of taking a TPF picture () until the other day.


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Daddy and son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306491
> View attachment 5306492



SO beautiful .  I am a pink girl so I had no interest in this green until seeing it on you — just so pretty.


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> SO beautiful .  I am a pink girl so I had no interest in this green until seeing it on you — just so pretty.


Thanks 
So did you get anything from the pink-purple version ?


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Using these today
> View attachment 5305964


How are you liking your  petit Sac Plat so far? I haven't worn mine for awhile. But your picture has reminded me to use mine. (you probably didn't have many outings with it since you have sooooo many other cute bags as well)


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Thanks
> So did you get anything from the pink-purple version ?



Nothing for me since I am trying not to buy any bag for a year or 6 months at least .  (Even though I wanted the pink PO, I know I won’t actually use it.) So I am counting on you for eye candy


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Using these today
> View attachment 5305964


I   these two items. I’ll have one of these combo thanks!!


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> Nothing for me since I am trying not to buy any bag for a year or 6 months at least .  (Even though I wanted the pink PO, I know I won’t actually use it.) So I am counting on you for eye candy


Oh, I thought the pink po would be right down your alley too! You’re favourite colour for sure!


----------



## Iamminda

Bumbles said:


> Oh, I thought the pink po would be right down your alley too! You’re favourite colour for sure!



  IKR?   I love the look of the pink/purple taurillon.  I currently use some of my 5 canvas key pouches to store cards and am too lazy to switch out.  You are very lucky to get the pink PO


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> IKR?   I love the look of the pink/purple taurillon.  I currently use some of my 5 canvas key pouches to store cards and am too lazy to switch out.  You are very lucky to get the pink PO


Thank you!


----------



## cielopark

At the park with my very first lv bag from 2018. A birthday gift and im hooked. I wanted the pochette metis at first but couldnt get a hold of it then i saw this clapton pm and instantly inlove with it. still look the same as the first day i got it.


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> How are you liking your  petit Sac Plat so far? I haven't worn mine for awhile. But your picture has reminded me to use mine. (you probably didn't have many outings with it since you have sooooo many other cute bags as well)


You are right, I think I have used it less than 10 times so far. It’s convenient if I only need to bring minimum . It was a ‘hard to get bag’ for me , I remember I ordered few times online and orders were cancelled, at that time I didn’t have an online CS .In the end my CA requested a stock transfer from India . So it’s ‘precious‘ to me 
I remember you have both the mono and this pink EPI, looking forward to see their outings pics again


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> Nothing for me since I am trying not to buy any bag for a year or 6 months at least . (Even though I wanted the pink PO, I know I won’t actually use it.) So I am counting on you for eye candy


Wow! 6 months  - 1 year is too long ! We need to see more eye candy 
I don’t buy PO too, the WC PO that I bought for the fun of stalking online is still lying in its box .
My CS informed my Trio Pouch is in preparation, hope I’ll receive before CNY . Will definitely take pics to show you


----------



## 23adeline

Yellow Keepall xs


----------



## mangohead

23adeline said:


> Yellow Keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307362


Love it, looks awesome, appears much larger in this shot


----------



## balen.girl

Went to my daughter’s friend pool party. I don’t want to risk my bags with all the splashes, but I want to bring my LV with me.


----------



## boyoverboard

balen.girl said:


> Went to my daughter’s friend pool party. I don’t want to risk my bags with all the splashes, but I want to bring my LV with me.
> View attachment 5307489


Great idea!


----------



## Shamy

Can i ask for a neonoe turtle dove pictures when worn with your beautiful outfits? Iwas planning to buy one, but i’m torn between the noe turtle dove and the neverfull emprent black . Which would I pick?? Huhu please help thank youu


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> Went to my daughter’s friend pool party. I don’t want to risk my bags with all the splashes, but I want to bring my LV with me.
> View attachment 5307489


Your slgs are really pretty in this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Yellow Keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307362


The white luggage tagand the yellow chain really look so cute with this bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@cielopark your Clapton is beautuful!
I am using mine with the Speedy 20 strap today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@23adeline  I need to wear my Petit Sac Plats more often.  I had a hard time getting the bags too. Also, I really have a hard time deciding what bag to wear sometimes,  because I really love all my bags.
So I can only imagine what I would do if I had as many cute bags as you. Do you have a hard time choosing what bag to use?


----------



## pugfan92

Headed off to my happy place (Trader Joe’s)


----------



## slmi2014

I randomly received The Book 200 in the mail. I was so surprised and happy. My friend asked what all I had in my collection so I got mostly everything out to take a photo.




Now I have a new coffee table "book"


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I, too, received the publication then matched my bag to my shoes.


----------



## slmi2014

Love_N_Lune said:


> I, too, received the publication then matched my bag to my shoes.
> View attachment 5308153
> View attachment 5308155


I love getting mail I don't expect. Very cute shoes and bag! They match well.


----------



## DrTootr

travelbliss said:


> Congrats on finally making it home to claim this beauty !! U certainly have alot more patience than I.  I couldn't have waited so long... what was it like 6 months ??


Thanks @travelbliss and yes this is the longest (6 months ish) I've ever had to wait, but grateful I have it now. My cost per wear is getting there though  as I think I've worn it nearly everyday whilst I've been in Australia. I love being hands free with my bags, especially when I am travelling


----------



## DrTootr

bigverne28 said:


> Finally you made it home!  Definitely worth the wait for this beauty. Congrats!



Thanks a million lovely ladies @bigverne28 and @Sunshine mama


----------



## GJ*

Multi Pochette up close to the wolves



And my Neverfull is quite brave too


----------



## Noorasi

Well those Louis Vuitton bags are very literally out in the wild!


----------



## cielopark

Sunshine mama said:


> @cielopark your Clapton is beautuful!
> I am using mine with the Speedy 20 strap today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307896



Thank you! and yours too! I love the interior color of the black, its a lovely shade of mustard. I was debating before whether to get the black or raisin. Both lovely colors. And oh i got the bandouliere strap to match with it as well, the mono/noir.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GJ* said:


> Multi Pochette up close to the wolves
> View attachment 5308429
> 
> 
> And my Neverfull is quite brave too
> View attachment 5308431


Do they show up often?


----------



## Alienza

Fascinante today


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> @23adeline  I need to wear my Petit Sac Plats more often.  I had a hard time getting the bags too. Also, I really have a hard time deciding what bag to wear sometimes,  because I really love all my bags.
> So I can only imagine what I would do if I had as many cute bags as you. Do you have a hard time choosing what bag to use?


Occasionally, on Sunday mainly . Because I want to make full use of my small bags on Sunday , but I have to consider where will I go on Sunday


----------



## 23adeline

I feel that this Vertical Box Trunk is men’s version of vanity pm
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
went to hair salon after work , earrings and necklace in palm spring bracelet and iPad in GO T26


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing Trio Pouch , the name in my order is In The Loop , multicolor.






And online CS sent me this CNY gift box that has a leather tiger charm besides ang pow packets


----------



## niggli

Zucnarf said:


> In love with Capu bb


My wife has the same one. Amazing looking bag!


----------



## niggli

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3387781


Wow, amazing bag. What is the name?


----------



## boyoverboard

23adeline said:


> I feel that this Vertical Box Trunk is men’s version of vanity pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went to hair salon after work , earrings and necklace in palm spring bracelet and iPad in GO T26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308611


Love this bag. It’s one of the few recent LV pieces that I really love the look of.


----------



## GJ*

Sunshine mama said:


> Do they show up often?


that is different.  the wolves live semi-wild and the enclosure is so large that they can withdraw completely from humans.  that's why you can observe the natural pack behavior well.  we are in this parc for the third time and each time we get a different bungalow and each time we have different observations.  the last time they always howled in front of our window in the evening.  today they ate in front of our bungalow.  the first two days we saw them from time to time, today they were often there.  and there is a lot of howling at night.  that's why we always stay at least 3 nights so that you have enough time to watch them, during the day you also go for a walk in the park.
I also love animals and animal-friendly zoos and it is always an experience when only a slice separates you from the animals and they still live in a species-appropriate manner. 
I don't know if I can post a picture without lv, that's 3m away from us.


----------



## luvspurses

GJ* said:


> that is different.  the wolves live semi-wild and the enclosure is so large that they can withdraw completely from humans.  that's why you can observe the natural pack behavior well.  we are in this parc for the third time and each time we get a different bungalow and each time we have different observations.  the last time they always howled in front of our window in the evening.  today they ate in front of our bungalow.  the first two days we saw them from time to time, today they were often there.  and there is a lot of howling at night.  that's why we always stay at least 3 nights so that you have enough time to watch them, during the day you also go for a walk in the park.
> I also love animals and animal-friendly zoos and it is always an experience when only a slice separates you from the animals and they still live in a species-appropriate manner.
> I don't know if I can post a picture without lv, that's 3m away from us.
> View attachment 5308699


Those wolves are so beautiful. May I ask where this is? Looks like an amazing place to visit


----------



## BagLady14

Speedy B 25 DA just riding in the car...


----------



## cyrinmlmt

my reliable siena pm


----------



## GJ*

luvspurses said:


> Those wolves are so beautiful. May I ask where this is? Looks like an amazing place to visit



its in france





						Réserve naturelle d'émotions | Parc Animalier Sainte-Croix
					

Découvrez le Parc Animalier de Sainte-Croix à Rhodes en Moselle ! 120 ha de nature, 1 500 animaux et 52 lodges pour dormir au plus près des animaux.




					parcsaintecroix.com
				



it's really a great place and it's so much fun to see how much animal welfare is in the foreground.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GJ* said:


> that is different.  the wolves live semi-wild and the enclosure is so large that they can withdraw completely from humans.  that's why you can observe the natural pack behavior well.  we are in this parc for the third time and each time we get a different bungalow and each time we have different observations.  the last time they always howled in front of our window in the evening.  today they ate in front of our bungalow.  the first two days we saw them from time to time, today they were often there.  and there is a lot of howling at night.  that's why we always stay at least 3 nights so that you have enough time to watch them, during the day you also go for a walk in the park.
> I also love animals and animal-friendly zoos and it is always an experience when only a slice separates you from the animals and they still live in a species-appropriate manner.
> I don't know if I can post a picture without lv, that's 3m away from us.
> View attachment 5308699


Wow that's amazing! My kids would absolutely love to see this.


----------



## lemondln

GJ* said:


> Multi Pochette up close to the wolves
> View attachment 5308429
> 
> 
> And my Neverfull is quite brave too
> View attachment 5308431



Were the wolves in your backyard?


----------



## lemondln

BagLady14 said:


> Speedy B 25 DA just riding in the car...
> View attachment 5308764


The patina on your DA is so beautiful


----------



## 23adeline

boyoverboard said:


> Love this bag. It’s one of the few recent LV pieces that I really love the look of.


Are you getting one?


----------



## GJ*

lemondln said:


> Were the wolves in your backyard?


yes
the bungalows are built right on the edge of the wolf's enclosure and the large glass front is at the same time the separation


----------



## mangohead

23adeline said:


> Are you getting one?


I am thinking about getting one, do you mind listing what can fit in this bag? It looks spacious.


----------



## bh4me

Loving my denim Loop bag


----------



## boyoverboard

23adeline said:


> Are you getting one?


Unfortunately not. I was tempted, but I am really trying just to enjoy what I already have from LV.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB wearing her stylish silver coat and a pair of warm red boots.


----------



## Sunshine mama

boyoverboard said:


> Unfortunately not. I was tempted, but I am really trying just to enjoy what I already have from LV.


I'm tempted all the time too, and I am trying to enjoy all my bags as well.


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB wearing her stylish silver coat and a pair of warm red boots.
> View attachment 5309620


Haha Love this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> Haha Love this!


Thank you!


----------



## Dkay6

Newest addition— pictures do not do it justice


----------



## Bryant

Took the new Mens SS22 Glitter Keepall 50 on a trip my partner surprised me with: "The Bubble" in Joshua Tree.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB wearing her stylish silver coat and a pair of warm red boots.
> View attachment 5309620



What a darling charm — love it so much on this black beauty!!!  And I love this little table that your bag is on — _every _bag deserves to be on a pedestal like that


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> What a darling charm — love it so much on this black beauty!!!  And I love this little table that your bag is on — _every _bag deserves to be on a pedestal like that


Thank you IM!
The table is an old plant stand I just  painted haphazardly.  
It's perfect for bags though.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dkay6 said:


> View attachment 5309833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newest addition— pictures do not do it justice


Pretty organizer,  and pretty nail too.


----------



## vsmr

Dkay6 said:


> View attachment 5309833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newest addition— pictures do not do it justice


That manicure tho


----------



## missconvy

Dkay6 said:


> View attachment 5309833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newest addition— pictures do not do it justice


Gorgeous. Does it have a sheen to it?


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB wearing her stylish silver coat and a pair of warm red boots.
> View attachment 5309620


Love this charm, SSM!  It’s adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Love this charm, SSM!  It’s adorable!


Thank you!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!


That little outfit makes me think of some of my students in their cutie pie rainboots and raincoats.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> That little outfit makes me think of some of my students in their cutie pie rainboots and raincoats.


Thank you.  Awww that sounds sweet!
This outfit reminds me of my kids when they were little.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

niggli said:


> Wow, amazing bag. What is the name?


Hi!  This is the Montaigne MM.


----------



## 23adeline

mangohead said:


> I am thinking about getting one, do you mind listing what can fit in this bag? It looks spacious.


It’s spacious, fits 2 Mini Pochette with extra space on top


----------



## 23adeline

This combo today


----------



## mangohead

23adeline said:


> It’s spacious, fits 2 Mini Pochette with extra space on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310452


That's for responding, I think I will get one soon, just thinking it over. I love how its so unique!


----------



## lemondln

GJ* said:


> yes
> the bungalows are built right on the edge of the wolf's enclosure and the large glass front is at the same time the separation
> View attachment 5309321


isn't it dangerous to live? if they are hungry? if kids play outside and meet them....


----------



## Purse Chakra

This week where I live, it's been frigidly cold, and it has snowed a fair amount. My mono Artsy is not my typical choice in this kind of weather, but I really wanted some emotional comfort, and the Artsy is perfect for that. So she was the bag I took to work most of this week.

In any case, so glad it's Friday. So glad to be back home.


----------



## LVYorkie

Purse Chakra said:


> This week where I live, it's been frigidly cold, and it has snowed a fair amount. My mono Artsy is not my typical choice in this kind of weather, but I really wanted some emotional comfort, and the Artsy is perfect for that. So she was the bag I took to work most of this week.
> 
> In any case, so glad it's Friday. So glad to be back home.
> 
> View attachment 5311112


Gorgeous pic! Hope she brought you the comfort you needed and you find more now that you're home!


----------



## 23adeline

mangohead said:


> That's for responding, I think I will get one soon, just thinking it over. I love how its so unique!


Which version are you buying ?


----------



## mangohead

23adeline said:


> Which version are you buying ?


I think I will get the same one as yours, I think it’s more durable too. I’m not sure about the silver corners on the yellow one. Why did you choose the monogram version?


----------



## cielopark

With my trusty mini hobo beaubourg limited edition with the hubbys multi wallet in damier graphite


----------



## GJ*

lemondln said:


> isn't it dangerous to live? if they are hungry? if kids play outside and meet them....


no it is not dangerous because there is no way to get to the wolves.  on the terrace is a very high pane and in the bungalow you can't open a window. it is impossible to meet the wolves.


----------



## shyviolet

My good old LV DE Saleya PM


----------



## 23adeline

mangohead said:


> I think I will get the same one as yours, I think it’s more durable too. I’m not sure about the silver corners on the yellow one. Why did you choose the monogram version?


I wanted the yellow initially, because I’m not a monogram person. But when I saw the monogram is not the normal monogram, it’s like ‘paint on’, I was about to change my mind. I asked my CS and an ig friend , both of them voted the monogram, therefore I completely changed my mind and bought the monogram. So far no regrets as it has gold zipper, so I can pair with gold jewellery


----------



## 23adeline

Only have this pic today , unbelievably busy today


----------



## mangohead

23adeline said:


> I wanted the yellow initially, because I’m not a monogram person. But when I saw the monogram is not the normal monogram, it’s like ‘paint on’, I was about to change my mind. I asked my CS and an ig friend , both of them voted the monogram, therefore I completely changed my mind and bought the monogram. So far no regrets as it has gold zipper, so I can pair with gold jewellery


Thanks for all the info, I also prefer the gold detail than the silver, I will likely order the monogram over the weekend! Excited!


----------



## mrslkc23

Running pre-CNY errands today with Noe BB


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrslkc23 said:


> Running pre-CNY errands today with Noe BB
> View attachment 5311447


Cute!


----------



## BleuSaphir

mrslkc23 said:


> Running pre-CNY errands today with Noe BB
> View attachment 5311447


The original strap is removable? I alway wanted a Noe as crossbody!


----------



## bh4me

Loop, zippy coin purse, round coin purse


----------



## BleuSaphir

It was my first ever purchase...been neglecting this Keypouch. Today I decided to use it just like old times.


----------



## Rockysmom

New kicks


----------



## mrslkc23

BleuSaphir said:


> The original strap is removable? I alway wanted a Noe as crossbody!


The strap is from my petit noe, to shoulder carry the BB instead of crossbody. I put brass swivel clasp on the straps so it's easy to switch out between bags.


----------



## BleuSaphir

mrslkc23 said:


> The strap is from my petit noe, to shoulder carry the BB instead of crossbody. I put brass swivel clasp on the straps do it's easy to switch out between bags.


Ohh! I like with the clasp! I don’t know why.


----------



## mrslkc23

Sunshine mama said:


> My faithful CCH and pochette again.
> View attachment 5299290


This is way cuter than with the original chain strap   I have the same bag in different color and has not been getting used cos of the chain length. How did u remove it? And what size are those rings, if you don't mind me asking (and copying the look!!)


----------



## Miss Liz

First time out with the Vavin PM, and loving it!


----------



## DrTootr

Getting my 10k steps today doing my fave walk by the water with my LV Watercolor Bumbag. I love how the pretty colours on this bag really pop in the natural sunlight. Happy weekend everyone x


----------



## 23adeline

Waiting for my lunch to be served 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Using this tiger charm from LV CNY gift 


Tiger packaging bubble tea


----------



## EveyB

DrTootr said:


> Getting my 10k steps today doing my fave walk by the water with my LV Watercolor Bumbag. I love how the pretty colours on this bag really pop in the natural sunlight. Happy weekend everyone x
> 
> View attachment 5312334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312335


Gorgeous bumbag, background and nails!  Enjoy the beautiful weather!


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> Waiting for my lunch to be served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312355
> 
> Using this tiger charm from LV CNY gift
> View attachment 5312358
> 
> Tiger packaging bubble tea
> View attachment 5312357


I want to jump in your pool right now! Sooo hot and humid here this week


----------



## cielopark

My grab and go bag for today. I got this bag during the lockdown. Pochette accesoires NM in damier azur. Perfect for walking at the beach.


----------



## DrTootr

EveyB said:


> Gorgeous bumbag, background and nails!  Enjoy the beautiful weather!


Thank you @EveyB you are too kind and will do


----------



## 23adeline

My CNY Eve bag , Chain On Heart


----------



## baghabitz34

Raisin Retiro today. Happy Monogram Monday!


----------



## goodcrush

23adeline said:


> My CNY Eve bag , Chain On Heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313382
> View attachment 5313383



Love this! Can you show what fits? Will a cardholder fit?


----------



## 23adeline

goodcrush said:


> Love this! Can you show what fits? Will a cardholder fit?


No it won’t fit a cardholder, i normally put cards without a card holder , car key, hand sanitizer and a small non-LV  coin purse for a bit of cash


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Lunar New Year!
My tiger charm is on Capucines BB today , after CNY I’m going to keep the tiger charm in the box, as tiger is not a favourable animal zodiac to me


----------



## thelostlala

Happy lunar new year!
Starting the year with a dash of pink


----------



## vsmr

thelostlala said:


> Happy lunar new year!
> Starting the year with a dash of pink
> View attachment 5314036


I love this bag! I thought it was so pretty when I saw it on the website.


----------



## thelostlala

vsmr said:


> I love this bag! I thought it was so pretty when I saw it on the website.


Thank you, it’s a really pretty bag, I love it too!


----------



## GJ*

forest walk with my dog and Neverfull


----------



## MKB0925

GJ* said:


> forest walk with my dog and Neverfull
> View attachment 5314093


I love your bag and you puppy...so cute!!


----------



## GJ*

MKB0925 said:


> I love your bag and you puppy...so cute!!


thank you so much
after my other dog died before christmas i hope that this dog will stay with us for a while longer. unfortunately she has big back problems, hence the buggy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Getting my 10k steps today doing my fave walk by the water with my LV Watercolor Bumbag. I love how the pretty colours on this bag really pop in the natural sunlight. Happy weekend everyone x
> 
> View attachment 5312334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312335


Amazing pictures, and you looks cute with your bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mylockme today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrslkc23 said:


> This is way cuter than with the original chain strap   I have the same bag in different color and has not been getting used cos of the chain length. How did u remove it? And what size are those rings, if you don't mind me asking (and copying the look!!)


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Mylockme today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314371



Beautiful bag and picture SSSSSM .  A MyLockMe/LockMe has been on my LV wishlist forever.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag and picture SSSSSM .  A MyLockMe/LockMe has been on my LV wishlist forever.


Thank you. 
Maybe we can be bag twins or cousins again.


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Mylockme today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314371


Beautiful classic bag!   And those strawberries look delicious


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Sharing to you my growing collection of notebooks !!
2 Christmas animation notebooks
LV x NBA clemence notebook
Game On notebook


----------



## Love_N_Lune

GJ* said:


> Multi Pochette up close to the wolves
> View attachment 5308429
> 
> 
> And my Neverfull is quite brave too
> View attachment 5308431


Wow! I’ve always wanted to see wolves in the wild. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Georgee girl

In rotation today: Graceful pm with monogram strap with added large clip from Mautto.


----------



## msvickyy

Took my multi pochette accessoires out for a date today, also more of a sneaker girl myself so paired it with a pair of Nike Ambush's


----------



## 23adeline

My outstation travel companion besides my handbagsss


----------



## cielopark

Went out with my speedy b25 and came home to this korean food. Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## fyn72

GJ* said:


> forest walk with my dog and Neverfull
> View attachment 5314093


aww love this! The bag is beautiful and puppy ADORABLE! I wish I could push my Old Bassett Hound in one as He had to have one of his legs amputated but he's too big! I too am hoping for a while longer for him, he lost his best friend to cancer.


----------



## gwendo25

Today’s companion with reversible Arizona charm.


----------



## candypoo

Out with my coussin BB today


----------



## GJ*

fyn72 said:


> aww love this! The bag is beautiful and puppy ADORABLE! I wish I could push my Old Bassett Hound in one as He had to have one of his legs amputated but he's too big! I too am hoping for a while longer for him, he lost his best friend to cancer.



I am very sorry that your sweetheart had to have a leg amputated.  I wish you from the bottom of my heart that he lives as long as possible.  the buggy is quite big and can be loaded up to 40kg.  on the homepage you can see an english bulldog sitting in it.  the company even has a dog buggy that can hold up to 90kg.








						TANTO2 [Wine]
					

TANTO2 [Wine]



					www.piccolocane.co.kr


----------



## fashionista7

Miss Liz said:


> First time out with the Vavin PM, and loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312150


Miss Liz I love your Vavin! I am thinking of getting the same bag but in tourturelle. Can you tell me how you like it, does it hold all daily essentials? Do you feel like it’s a very dressy bag or could you wear it with a casual outfit? Thanks


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

23adeline said:


> Speedy BB LVxLOL and baby speedy charm , and I have bag charms on baby speedy charm too
> Love this Speedy BB so much and also love the smell of its vachetta
> View attachment 5247058
> View attachment 5247054
> View attachment 5247057


That baby speedy charm is wonderful! What size is it?


----------



## bbcerisette66

candypoo said:


> Out with my coussin BB today
> View attachment 5314933


The colour is stunning


----------



## fyn72

GJ* said:


> I am very sorry that your sweetheart had to have a leg amputated.  I wish you from the bottom of my heart that he lives as long as possible.  the buggy is quite big and can be loaded up to 40kg.  on the homepage you can see an english bulldog sitting in it.  the company even has a dog buggy that can hold up to 90kg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TANTO2 [Wine]
> 
> 
> TANTO2 [Wine]
> 
> 
> 
> www.piccolocane.co.kr


Aww thank you! Wow I didn't know! He hates being picked up and he's so awkward as he's so long haha


----------



## 23adeline

It’s the micro speedy charm that just came out few months ago, I thought there was only one size


----------



## Sunshine mama

My silk square.  I hadn't used it for awhile.


----------



## LVovely

Sunshine mama said:


> My silk square.  I hadn't used it for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5316088


Lovely flower display


----------



## 23adeline

In the Loop Trio Pouch on the beach 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I put the green pouch outwards because I’m wearing green blouse


----------



## Miss Liz

fashionista7 said:


> Miss Liz I love your Vavin! I am thinking of getting the same bag but in tourturelle. Can you tell me how you like it, does it hold all daily essentials? Do you feel like it’s a very dressy bag or could you wear it with a casual outfit? Thanks


Thank you fashionista7!  I looked at the Tourterelle which is also beautiful. I love the bag, and I can fit all compact daily essentials (small or flat wallet, a mini pochette, key holder and fob, sunglasses in a case). You could get more in, almost as much as in a pochette metis.  I think it can be dressed casually and will wear it that way. One thing I note is that it is much more comfortable on my shoulder with the strap doubled. Using only one strap it got a little heavy when filled. I would buy it again in a heartbeat - it seems very well made and is just gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My silk square.  I hadn't used it for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5316088



So pretty — such a great use of the scarf


----------



## pandasnow

Alma BB (epi, black) in action!


----------



## gwendo25

Flower tote today!


----------



## LVtingting

cielopark said:


> With my trusty mini hobo beaubourg limited edition with the hubbys multi wallet in damier graphite
> View attachment 5311291


So good to see you’re still using this beautiful bag. This reminds me I have dog out mine… been neglected for too long


----------



## TresGriffin

A few adventures with my first LV piece I got a few years ago: A simple Pocket Organizer in Monogram I picked up at the LV Men's store inside the 59th Street Bloomingdale's Flagship while on a New York weekend getaway.

The "unboxing":



When I got myself an Annual Pass for Disney World in 2019:



And for some reason, it looks mighty handsome next to a cocktail:


----------



## MeepMeep67

GJ* said:


> forest walk with my dog and Neverfull
> View attachment 5314093


This is great!!!I love the pups!  and we are twins with the PINK dog tote  


fyn72 said:


> aww love this! The bag is beautiful and puppy ADORABLE! I wish I could push my Old Bassett Hound in one as He had to have one of his legs amputated but he's too big! I too am hoping for a while longer for him, he lost his best friend to cancer.


Awh sending love and strength for pups


----------



## cielopark

LVtingting said:


> So good to see you’re still using this beautiful bag. This reminds me I have dog out mine… been neglected for too long



Ohh yes. I am trying to use all my bags. Making sure they are all on rotation. I remember you have it as well. As i’ve only seen it from few people. I love this bag and the corner wear is so far so good considering this bag is already more than 2yrs old. Its a versative bag, detachable strap, short strap and crossbody plus no vachetta, Its a win win. One of my faves


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> My silk square.  I hadn't used it for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5316088


So beautiful


----------



## 23adeline

Visited this temple again after 2 years, love the deco here


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> aww love this! The bag is beautiful and puppy ADORABLE! I wish I could push my Old Bassett Hound in one as He had to have one of his legs amputated but he's too big! I too am hoping for a while longer for him, he lost his best friend to cancer.


I hope he sticks around for a long time too!


----------



## candypoo

bbcerisette66 said:


> The colour is stunning


Thank You


----------



## Antonia

My damier Knightsbridge came out to play today....it's stormy out but little guy is tough as nails!


----------



## KasiaKo

Hello, 

I am searching for a person who got spare tickets for 200 vision of LV exhibition in Asniers for Sunday 6th February?


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Mylockme today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314371



*I  
I am now sock-less because that precious charm knocked my socks off*


----------



## hers4eva

gwendo25 said:


> Flower tote today!
> 
> View attachment 5316517



*adorable panda bear twillies *


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> *I
> I am now sock-less because that precious charm knocked my socks off*


Thank you!   
Hope you get your socks back on.


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> I hope he sticks around for a long time too!


Aww Thank you


----------



## fyn72

MeepMeep67 said:


> This is great!!!I love the pups!  and we are twins with the PINK dog tote
> Awh sending love and strength for pups


Thank you @MeepMeep67


----------



## fyn72

Went to visit my daughter and baby grandson


----------



## Aliluvlv

Antonia said:


> My damier Knightsbridge came out to play today....it's stormy out but little guy is tough as nails!
> View attachment 5317073


Wow what a cool bag! Never seen that before but I love it!


----------



## Antonia

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow what a cool bag! Never seen that before but I love it!


Thank you!  It's a discontinued style but it's such a great little bag and fits quite a bit!


----------



## Krystelle_S

Been stuck at home all week with that "thing" that's going around so the most action any of my bags got was sitting on my desk while I WFH.


----------



## vsmr

Krystelle_S said:


> Been stuck at home all week with that "thing" that's going around so the most action any of my bags got was sitting on my desk while I WFH.
> 
> View attachment 5317835


It’s so pretty, though.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Sunshine mama said:


> My silk square.  I hadn't used it for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5316088


Love the flowers too!


fyn72 said:


> Went to visit my daughter and baby grandson
> View attachment 5317740


Beautiful!  love the bracelets too


Krystelle_S said:


> Been stuck at home all week with that "thing" that's going around so the most action any of my bags got was sitting on my desk while I WFH.
> 
> View attachment 5317835


Hope you feel better soon.  (My hubby is quarantining in the master bedroom) Im ready for this to be over!


----------



## EveyB

Krystelle_S said:


> Been stuck at home all week with that "thing" that's going around so the most action any of my bags got was sitting on my desk while I WFH.
> 
> View attachment 5317835


I hope you’re well and it passes quickly! And you have something pretty to look at


----------



## EveyB

MeepMeep67 said:


> Love the flowers too!
> Beautiful!  love the bracelets too
> Hope you feel better soon.  (My hubby is quarantining in the master bedroom) Im ready for this to be over!


Your hubby is still in quarantine? Hopefully not for much longer!


----------



## gwendo25

Putting this one in the rotation today for a shopping run! The lovely Odeon PM.


----------



## LVovely

Wearing my favourite LV scarf today, it goes so well even with non LV pieces


----------



## Sunshine mama

My favorite bag for today.


----------



## YYZ_C

brnicutie said:


> Your boots are gorgeous! Sometimes, it sucks living in a warm climate. I don't get to wear those heavy jackets or boots.


Thank you!   Yes I love these boots and dont love the cold weather where I am hahah.


----------



## _vee

Dinner last night


----------



## Sina99

Do boot prints count?  Texas snow Ya’ll!


----------



## MeepMeep67

EveyB said:


> Your hubby is still in quarantine? Hopefully not for much longer!


Thank you my dear friend   Good news! Negative home test this am!! After 10 days, we can finally live together.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you my dear friend   Good news! Negative home test this am!! After 10 days, we can finally live together.


That's great news!


----------



## EveyB

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you my dear friend   Good news! Negative home test this am!! After 10 days, we can finally live together.


Wonderful news!


----------



## bh4me

Super comfy boombox sneakers


----------



## bh4me

Keepall XS and company


----------



## missconvy

Pochette Métis reverse


----------



## mewwwie

Just brought this Keepall XS home today


----------



## Sunshine mama

mewwwie said:


> Just brought this Keepall XS home today
> 
> View attachment 5318484


Congratulations.  It's very cute!


----------



## brnicutie

I stopped by the Waikiki store today, and took a nice stroll on Waikiki beach with Diamond Head in the background.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovelyrita said:


> Wearing my favourite LV scarf today, it goes so well even with non LV pieces
> View attachment 5318131


I just received the same bad And has a strong smell to it. did yours have it?


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> My favorite bag for today.
> View attachment 5318246


Hello beautiful!   What a stunning picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Hello beautiful!   What a stunning picture!


Hello and thank you!


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> I stopped by the Waikiki store today, and took a nice stroll on Waikiki beach with Diamond Head in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318687
> View attachment 5318688


Wooow!  My eyes are having a hard time deciding what to focus on it’s all so amazing! TDF view, drool worthy packages, stunning (nano?) speedy with micro mini speedy  Someday I will get to Hawaii


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> Wooow!  My eyes are having a hard time deciding what to focus on it’s all so amazing! TDF view, drool worthy packages, stunning (nano?) speedy with micro mini speedy  Someday I will get to Hawaii


Hi Ali! Yes, it's the nano. I'm sure you'll make it here one day. You'll love it. As an incentive most luxury houses are 10% off in Hawaii.


----------



## TresGriffin

brnicutie said:


> I stopped by the Waikiki store today, and took a nice stroll on Waikiki beach with Diamond Head in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318687
> View attachment 5318688


Curious...is that a special shopping bag for Hawaii stores?


----------



## brnicutie

TresGriffin said:


> Curious...is that a special shopping bag for Hawaii stores?


No, that was for Lunar New Year if you received red envelopes. They only gave them out at the Ala Moana store. I just brought it with me to the Waikiki store hoping to get the ribbon but they were out.


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> I stopped by the Waikiki store today, and took a nice stroll on Waikiki beach with Diamond Head in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318687
> View attachment 5318688


What a perfect scenery shot!   I miss Hawaii and can’t wait to return! Your bag is super cute as always!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Sunshine mama said:


> That's great news!


Thank you my dear friend!   


EveyB said:


> Wonderful news!


Thank you my dear friend!


bh4me said:


> Keepall XS and company
> View attachment 5318445


I love everything!  I really need some sneakers


mewwwie said:


> Just brought this Keepall XS home today
> 
> View attachment 5318484


Love this bag!


brnicutie said:


> I stopped by the Waikiki store today, and took a nice stroll on Waikiki beach with Diamond Head in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318687
> View attachment 5318688


What a beautiful shot and lovely day!


----------



## LVovely

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I just received the same bad And has a strong smell to it. did yours have it?


Mine has a nice leathery smell, not very strong though!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovelyrita said:


> Mine has a nice leathery smell, not very strong though!


Thank you! How are you liking the bag?


----------



## LVovely

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thank you! How are you liking the bag?


Years ago I was obsessed with Baleniaga Bags in this style and I also love the Gucci canvas, so I like it a lot, also as a collectors piece! What I experienced though when wearing it, I was somehow worried people might not know the Hacker project and thinks it‘s a really bad fake… how about you?


----------



## brnicutie

Bumbles said:


> What a perfect scenery shot!   I miss Hawaii and can’t wait to return! Your bag is super cute as always!


Thank you, Bumbles! Hopefully you'll be able to return soon.


----------



## brnicutie

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you my dear friend!
> Thank you my dear friend!
> I love everything!  I really need some sneakers
> Love this bag!
> 
> What a beautiful shot and lovely day!


Thanks MeepMeep! Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## EveyB

brnicutie said:


> I stopped by the Waikiki store today, and took a nice stroll on Waikiki beach with Diamond Head in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318687
> View attachment 5318688


What a stunning view!   
Can’t wait to visit again when our son is a bit older


----------



## brnicutie

EveyB said:


> What a stunning view!
> Can’t wait to visit again when our son is a bit older


Thanks EveyB! It'll be a great experience for your son.


----------



## kristinanaut

My first try at wrapping a bandeau and I’m happy with the result!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today,  it's just my sunny cutie.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovelyrita said:


> Years ago I was obsessed with Baleniaga Bags in this style and I also love the Gucci canvas, so I like it a lot, also as a collectors piece! What I experienced though when wearing it, I was somehow worried people might not know the Hacker project and thinks it‘s a really bad fake… how about you?


Yes! I used to love the city bags…I like hardware on my bag so the studs on balenciaga bags always drew me in…I like Gucci bags and I am a logo fan so I searched long for this bag and it finally showed up on the website since I don’t have a Gucci near me nor an SA to work with for Gucci. I do understand and thought the same thing about people thinking it’s fake if they do not know about the hacker collaboration. I like the play with the GG on the Balenciaga bags with the leather trim. For some reason I didn’t like the collaboration of balenciaga bags with Gucci although the spray painting on the bags is edgy…I haven’t decided if I will keep yet as it has a weird strong smell and I’m not sure I love it to keep it yet…have people made comments to you about the bag?


----------



## travelbliss

brnicutie said:


> I stopped by the Waikiki store today, and took a nice stroll on Waikiki beach with Diamond Head in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318687
> View attachment 5318688



Just  your photo of my 2 favorite things ... LV and the beach     !!!!


----------



## 1LV

Onthego PM.  Such a great little bag.


----------



## brnicutie

travelbliss said:


> Just  your photo of my 2 favorite things ... LV and the beach     !!!!


Thanks travelbliss! Mine too...have a great week.


----------



## 23adeline

Changing and keeping my bags after outstation trip 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Accompany husband to check on status of new house construction 
	

		
			
		

		
	



For those who don’t like the red heart on Nigo Keepall xs, can consider carrying with this side facing out 


Used Keepall xs Sunset in the morning yesterday and changed to Alma in the evening
	

		
			
		

		
	



Weather was so hot last evening, I was sweating even though I was just sitting down doing nothing while waiting for husband to go out for dinner
	

		
			
		

		
	



Today resumed work , using this pink baby 


As expected, LV delivered my Trio Mini Icons


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> Changing and keeping my bags after outstation trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319642
> 
> Accompany husband to check on status of new house construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319656
> 
> For those who don’t like the red heart on Nigo Keepall xs, can consider carrying with this side facing out
> View attachment 5319644
> 
> Used Keepall xs Sunset in the morning yesterday and changed to Alma in the evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319645
> 
> Weather was so hot last evening, I was sweating even though I was just sitting down doing nothing while waiting for husband to go out for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319646
> 
> Today resumed work , using this pink baby
> View attachment 5319647
> 
> As expected, LV delivered my Trio Mini Icons
> View attachment 5319648


Wow Your dress and the Alma so beautiful!


----------



## strawberrylime

Sunshine mama said:


> Today,  it's just my sunny cutie.
> 
> View attachment 5319193


Gorgeous colour  looks so nice with pink too


----------



## LVovely

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Yes! I used to love the city bags…I like hardware on my bag so the studs on balenciaga bags always drew me in…I like Gucci bags and I am a logo fan so I searched long for this bag and it finally showed up on the website since I don’t have a Gucci near me nor an SA to work with for Gucci. I do understand and thought the same thing about people thinking it’s fake if they do not know about the hacker collaboration. I like the play with the GG on the Balenciaga bags with the leather trim. For some reason I didn’t like the collaboration of balenciaga bags with Gucci although the spray painting on the bags is edgy…I haven’t decided if I will keep yet as it has a weird strong smell and I’m not sure I love it to keep it yet…have people made comments to you about the bag?


No, no one commented on it (I don’t think anyone really cares and it shouldn’t matter anyway) it‘s just a weird thing in my head ! I had a very nice customer experience with Gucci today btw, they called to inquire about the delivery process and whether I am happy with the bag, so it made the bag somewhat more special to me! I am tempted to get my old city bags out of retirement, it got so much wear out of them during my uni days and they hold so many nice memories for me! Just the perfect bag for everyday !

I agree with you on the spray painted bags - not my style. The Hourglass bag was interesting but the hype around it after Carrie wore it really put me off!

If the smell on your bag is really off and you are not 100% in love with it it might me better to send it back I think, especially at this price point! Was it hard for you to decided between this version and the „plainer“ one without the dark leather? I couldn‘t decide for weeks  but as I have a „plain“ Dionysus I thought this one might me more unique in my collection.


----------



## LVovely

23adeline said:


> Changing and keeping my bags after outstation trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319642
> 
> Accompany husband to check on status of new house construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319656
> 
> For those who don’t like the red heart on Nigo Keepall xs, can consider carrying with this side facing out
> View attachment 5319644
> 
> Used Keepall xs Sunset in the morning yesterday and changed to Alma in the evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319645
> 
> Weather was so hot last evening, I was sweating even though I was just sitting down doing nothing while waiting for husband to go out for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319646
> 
> Today resumed work , using this pink baby
> View attachment 5319647
> 
> As expected, LV delivered my Trio Mini Icons
> View attachment 5319648


So much eye candy ! Congrats on the Trio!! Would the Speedy charm work on a Speedy 20 you think or too bulky?


----------



## 23adeline

lovelyrita said:


> So much eye candy ! Congrats on the Trio!! Would the Speedy charm work on a Speedy 20 you think or too bulky?


Thanks!  
I think it’s too bulky, the micro speedy charm is better


----------



## LVovely

23adeline said:


> Thanks!
> I think it’s too bulky, the micro speedy charm is better


Thank you! The Micro Speedy charm doesn‘t seem to be available anymore…


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Wow Your dress and the Alma so beautiful!


I agree!


----------



## Sunshine mama

strawberrylime said:


> Gorgeous colour  looks so nice with pink too


Thank you.  Pink and yellow(ish) colors are my absolute  favorite combination.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Today,  it's just my sunny cutie.
> 
> View attachment 5319193


I really like this pretty pink bag, SSM!  Can you also use it as a clutch?   The strap looks embellished with some pretty jewels!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> I really like this pretty pink bag, SSM!  Can you also use it as a clutch?   The strap looks embellished with some pretty jewels!


Thank you.
I can use it as a clutch, top handle, crossbody, etc.
And here's a closeup of the handle.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovelyrita said:


> No, no one commented on it (I don’t think anyone really cares and it shouldn’t matter anyway) it‘s just a weird thing in my head ! I had a very nice customer experience with Gucci today btw, they called to inquire about the delivery process and whether I am happy with the bag, so it made the bag somewhat more special to me! I am tempted to get my old city bags out of retirement, it got so much wear out of them during my uni days and they hold so many nice memories for me! Just the perfect bag for everyday !
> 
> I agree with you on the spray painted bags - not my style. The Hourglass bag was interesting but the hype around it after Carrie wore it really put me off!
> 
> If the smell on your bag is really off and you are not 100% in love with it it might me better to send it back I think, especially at this price point! Was it hard for you to decided between this version and the „plainer“ one without the dark leather? I couldn‘t decide for weeks  but as I have a „plain“ Dionysus I thought this one might me more unique in my collection.


No, I don’t think you should care either, just wondering if anyone said anything about the bag. I do get it being in your head, I wonder about that when I carry LV sometimes…I wouldnt have minded either the plainer bag or the bag with the trim. I am not near a Gucci and knew I wanted that style so bought it when it became available on the site. I saw a pic of a man with the plainer classic and before then didn’t know that was an option. i was never able to find it on the site or I would’ve been happy with that style as well…


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> I can use it as a clutch, top handle, crossbody, etc.
> And here's a closeup of the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319841


Oh my goodness, that is absolutely beautiful!  And I love your glamorous background!  (1920s deco with the cut glass bottles?). Stunning!!


----------



## skyqueen

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> I can use it as a clutch, top handle, crossbody, etc.
> And here's a closeup of the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319841


You have a knack of putting unique accessories together!


----------



## thewave1969

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> I can use it as a clutch, top handle, crossbody, etc.
> And here's a closeup of the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319841


This handle is beautiful!


----------



## BleuSaphir

In doing short errands today.


----------



## brnicutie

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> I can use it as a clutch, top handle, crossbody, etc.
> And here's a closeup of the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319841


You have so many different straps and they're all so pretty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Oh my goodness, that is absolutely beautiful!  And I love your glamorous background!  (1920s deco with the cut glass bottles?). Stunning!!


Thank you. The background is just my roses in recycled bottles.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie pie today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

thewave1969 said:


> This handle is beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> You have a knack of putting unique accessories together!


Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

brnicutie said:


> You have so many different straps and they're all so pretty.


Thank you brnicutie!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Monogram Monday .  First time using my Vivienne in China bandeau (got it in Oct)


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie pie today.
> View attachment 5320317



Everything here is so pretty SSSM .  You are THE master of photography!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Everything here is so pretty SSSM .  You are THE master of photography!!


Thank you IM for your kind words!
Your lovely bag and the Vivienne bandeau look smashing against the red corner chair(?)


----------



## Amwy39

Love this speedy 20!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie pie today.
> View attachment 5320317


Look at all of your beautiful roses!   I love them. Did you grow them all yourself?  It’s cold and rainy here on the west coast and I am a looonnng ways away from blooms like yours.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monogram Monday .  First time using my Vivienne in China bandeau (got it in Oct)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320324


This is gorgeous, Iam!  I love your beautiful bandeau with that adorable panda!   You have a very lovely pink strap with your handbag…did that come with it?


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> This is gorgeous, Iam!  I love your beautiful bandeau with that adorable panda!   You have a very lovely pink strap with your handbag…did that come with it?



Thank so much ML .  The bag comes with a thin mono strap with pink on the underside.  This pink guitar strap is from Amazon — just trying a sporty look .


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you IM for your kind words!
> Your lovely bag and the Vivienne bandeau look smashing against the red corner chair(?)



Thank you SSSSM .  I love getting to-go orders from this place because they have lovely red booth seatings .


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Thank so much ML .  The bag comes with a thin mono strap with pink on the underside.  This pink guitar strap is from Amazon — just trying a sporty look .


Love it!  I think a wider strap is so much more comfortable as well.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie pie today.
> View attachment 5320317


Looks so perfect with matching leather straps. 
After getting the 35…I need to see how I feel about the 25 and 20.


----------



## brnicutie

I took my Boulogne out for dim sum and mango Korean shave ice aka bingsu.


----------



## strawberrylime

brnicutie said:


> I took my Boulogne out for dim sum and mango Korean shave ice aka bingsu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320623
> View attachment 5320624
> View attachment 5320625


Such a gorgeous bag! The food looks delicious too might I add!


----------



## brnicutie

strawberrylime said:


> Such a gorgeous bag! The food looks delicious too might I add!


Thanks strawberrylime! The food was delicious and I was stuffed.


----------



## cielopark

Using my Bandouliere strap with my oldie but goodie coach bag. @ starbucks featuring the Ain Dubai. Love this spot. Taking a break after walking with my baby.


----------



## vsmr

cielopark said:


> Using my Bandouliere strap with my oldie but goodie coach bag. @ starbucks featuring the Ain Dubai. Love this spot. Taking a break after walking with my baby.
> View attachment 5320741
> View attachment 5320742


Wooo I have this Coach bag in beige with green handles! I got it the first time I went to NY after college. It looks great in that color too. What is it burgundy?


----------



## cielopark

vsmr said:


> Wooo I have this Coach bag in beige with green handles! I got it the first time I went to NY after college. It looks great in that color too. What is it burgundy?



Yes it is burgundy. i love it. this is 7yrs old but still looks like the day i bought it. i’ve used it for 3yrs straight and now its on my rotarion. the leather is so soft and shiny as well.It has a long non adjustable strap thats why i use my bando with it. its perfect length


----------



## Iamminda

Pretty bag and amazing food (dim sum — yum ).



brnicutie said:


> I took my Boulogne out for dim sum and mango Korean shave ice aka bingsu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320623
> View attachment 5320624
> View attachment 5320625


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Pretty bag and amazing food (dim sum — yum ).


Thanks Minda! Dim sum is one of my faves.


----------



## bagsamplified

brnicutie said:


> I took my Boulogne out for dim sum and mango Korean shave ice aka bingsu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320623
> View attachment 5320624
> View attachment 5320625


Bingsu is the BEST!! So is dimsum of course!


----------



## brnicutie

bagsamplified said:


> Bingsu is the BEST!! So is dimsum of course!


We must be total foodies.


----------



## Sunshine mama

brnicutie said:


> I took my Boulogne out for dim sum and mango Korean shave ice aka bingsu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320623
> View attachment 5320624
> View attachment 5320625


Yummy photos!
I love strawberry bingsoo. I'm addicted to it. I sometimes eat it as a meal LOL, cuz it's so filling.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bagsamplified said:


> Bingsu is the BEST!! So is dimsum of course!


Yes! Bingsoo is the best!


----------



## Bags_4_life

cielopark said:


> Using my Bandouliere strap with my oldie but goodie coach bag. @ starbucks featuring the Ain Dubai. Love this spot. Taking a break after walking with my baby.
> View attachment 5320741
> View attachment 5320742


Loving seeing Ain Dubai on this thread again so quickly.  I loved my trip and definitely want to come back. Gorgeous mix of brands, the colours match really well





__





						Pics of your Louis Vuitton in action
					

My very colourful Christmas gifts (just the way I like it) :smile: Happy end of year and cheers to a fantastic 2022 everyone!  Wow! I really love your pink boots and the pink ski goggles!!!:love:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## cielopark

Bags_4_life said:


> Loving seeing Ain Dubai on this thread again so quickly.  I loved my trip and definitely want to come back. Gorgeous mix of brands, the colours match really well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of your Louis Vuitton in action
> 
> 
> My very colourful Christmas gifts (just the way I like it) :smile: Happy end of year and cheers to a fantastic 2022 everyone!  Wow! I really love your pink boots and the pink ski goggles!!!:love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com




Thank you so much! Glad you had a good time here. Love this part of my neighbourhood. The weather is perfect to stroll around. Come soon while the weather is good. ☺️


----------



## brnicutie

Sunshine mama said:


> Yummy photos!
> I love strawberry bingsoo. I'm addicted to it. I sometimes eat it as a meal LOL, cuz it's so filling.


You’re so right. After the dim sum and bingsu I was in a food coma.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Taking my Game On vanity case for a spin, pairing it with my AMI sweater and my Ace sneakers with hearts. I guess I'm ready for Valentines day !


----------



## MeepMeep67

With Avenue Sling at one of my favorite restaurants celebrating after my 2nd mammogram & ultrasound. It's a cyst, not a tumor this time. finally jumping off the emotional roller coaster after 3 weeks of hell. Too much. Time for healing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> With Avenue Sling at one of my favorite restaurants celebrating after my 2nd mammogram & ultrasound. It's a cyst, not a tumor this time. finally jumping off the emotional roller coaster after 3 weeks of hell. Too much. Time for healing.
> 
> View attachment 5321697


Awww! That's great news!!!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Sunshine mama said:


> Awww! That's great news!!!!!


Thank you my dear Sunshine mama


----------



## bagsamplified

MeepMeep67 said:


> With Avenue Sling at one of my favorite restaurants celebrating after my 2nd mammogram & ultrasound. It's a cyst, not a tumor this time. finally jumping off the emotional roller coaster after 3 weeks of hell. Too much. Time for healing.
> 
> View attachment 5321697


Such a  relief!! So happy for you


----------



## 23adeline

lovelyrita said:


> So much eye candy ! Congrats on the Trio!! Would the Speedy charm work on a Speedy 20 you think or too bulky?


Here are some pics for you to compare, my speedy 20 is empreinte though 
Mini Icons speedy on speedy 20
	

		
			
		

		
	



Micro Speedy charm on speedy 20
	

		
			
		

		
	








With Keepall Keyring


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> With Avenue Sling at one of my favorite restaurants celebrating after my 2nd mammogram & ultrasound. It's a cyst, not a tumor this time. finally jumping off the emotional roller coaster after 3 weeks of hell. Too much. Time for healing.
> 
> View attachment 5321697



Great looking bag and delicious meal MM .  So glad to hear about your good news (especially with the tough few weeks you had).  Enjoy this happy moment and have a good week


----------



## 23adeline

Some pics for speedy sizes comparison 

From biggest to smallest ::
Speedy 20 ( blue empreinte)
Speedy BB (LVxLOL)
Nano Speedy (Monogram old version)
Nano Speedy (pink new version)
Mini Speedy ( monogram)
Mini Icons Speedy
Micro Speedy Charm
Micro Speedy Case ( gold metal)


----------



## EveyB

MeepMeep67 said:


> With Avenue Sling at one of my favorite restaurants celebrating after my 2nd mammogram & ultrasound. It's a cyst, not a tumor this time. finally jumping off the emotional roller coaster after 3 weeks of hell. Too much. Time for healing.
> 
> View attachment 5321697


That’s wonderful news!   So happy for you
I hope you had a lovely meal and could let go of the tension of the past weeks


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monogram Monday .  First time using my Vivienne in China bandeau (got it in Oct)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320324


Good to see you’re enjoying your Vivienne in China bandeau   It goes so well with the pink on your Marignan


----------



## LVovely

MeepMeep67 said:


> With Avenue Sling at one of my favorite restaurants celebrating after my 2nd mammogram & ultrasound. It's a cyst, not a tumor this time. finally jumping off the emotional roller coaster after 3 weeks of hell. Too much. Time for healing.
> 
> View attachment 5321697


Beer, sushi and LV - the best trio for healing ! Congrats on your great health news!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie pie today.
> View attachment 5320317


What a beautiful picture!


----------



## LVovely

23adeline said:


> Some pics for speedy sizes comparison
> 
> From biggest to smallest ::
> Speedy 20 ( blue empreinte)
> Speedy BB (LVxLOL)
> Nano Speedy (Monogram old version)
> Nano Speedy (pink new version)
> Mini Speedy ( monogram)
> Mini Icons Speedy
> Micro Speedy Charm
> Micro Speedy Case ( gold metal)
> View attachment 5321796
> View attachment 5321797
> View attachment 5321799
> View attachment 5321798
> View attachment 5321806



How „big“ the Speedy 20 looks in comparison ! Wonderful collection!


----------



## LVovely

23adeline said:


> Here are some pics for you to compare, my speedy 20 is empreinte though
> Mini Icons speedy on speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321786
> 
> Micro Speedy charm on speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321787
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321788
> View attachment 5321789
> 
> 
> With Keepall Keyring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321791
> View attachment 5321790


You are right, the Icons charm is a tad too big! Maybe on a Speedy 30 ! Thanks for the time and effort to post these lovely pics!


----------



## brnicutie

MeepMeep67 said:


> With Avenue Sling at one of my favorite restaurants celebrating after my 2nd mammogram & ultrasound. It's a cyst, not a tumor this time. finally jumping off the emotional roller coaster after 3 weeks of hell. Too much. Time for healing.
> 
> View attachment 5321697


OMG!!! I'm so glad to hear that you're ok. I can't even begin to imagine. The sushi and coconut shrimp look amazing.


----------



## fyn72

MeepMeep67 said:


> With Avenue Sling at one of my favorite restaurants celebrating after my 2nd mammogram & ultrasound. It's a cyst, not a tumor this time. finally jumping off the emotional roller coaster after 3 weeks of hell. Too much. Time for healing.
> 
> View attachment 5321697


Oh that's great to hear! Must have been awful having that worry


----------



## DrTr

MeepMeep67 said:


> With Avenue Sling at one of my favorite restaurants celebrating after my 2nd mammogram & ultrasound. It's a cyst, not a tumor this time. finally jumping off the emotional roller coaster after 3 weeks of hell. Too much. Time for healing.
> 
> View attachment 5321697


Fabulois!!  So thrilled you got good news and that you can hopefully relax and take it in


----------



## gwendo25

MeepMeep67 said:


> With Avenue Sling at one of my favorite restaurants celebrating after my 2nd mammogram & ultrasound. It's a cyst, not a tumor this time. finally jumping off the emotional roller coaster after 3 weeks of hell. Too much. Time for healing.
> 
> View attachment 5321697


Congratulations, so happy for you!


----------



## gwendo25

Pochette Métis on this cold winter day!


----------



## DrTr

gwendo25 said:


> Pochette Métis on this cold winter day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321874
> View attachment 5321875


How very stylish with your bandeau and bag charm


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Some pics for speedy sizes comparison
> 
> From biggest to smallest ::
> Speedy 20 ( blue empreinte)
> Speedy BB (LVxLOL)
> Nano Speedy (Monogram old version)
> Nano Speedy (pink new version)
> Mini Speedy ( monogram)
> Mini Icons Speedy
> Micro Speedy Charm
> Micro Speedy Case ( gold metal)
> View attachment 5321796
> View attachment 5321797
> View attachment 5321799
> View attachment 5321798
> View attachment 5321806


I just LOVE the last picture!!!


----------



## Bumbles

MeepMeep67 said:


> With Avenue Sling at one of my favorite restaurants celebrating after my 2nd mammogram & ultrasound. It's a cyst, not a tumor this time. finally jumping off the emotional roller coaster after 3 weeks of hell. Too much. Time for healing.
> 
> View attachment 5321697


That’s great news! So happy for you. Definitely worst a celebration!


----------



## Bags_4_life

cielopark said:


> Thank you so much! Glad you had a good time here. Love this part of my neighbourhood. The weather is perfect to stroll around. Come soon while the weather is good. ☺


I only got back 6 weeks ago today, it’ll have to be a while yet


----------



## Bags_4_life

MeepMeep67 said:


> With Avenue Sling at one of my favorite restaurants celebrating after my 2nd mammogram & ultrasound. It's a cyst, not a tumor this time. finally jumping off the emotional roller coaster after 3 weeks of hell. Too much. Time for healing.
> 
> View attachment 5321697


You must be so relieved, that food must have tasted amazing too!


----------



## EveyB

gwendo25 said:


> Pochette Métis on this cold winter day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321874
> View attachment 5321875


Gorgeous! Love the bag charm


----------



## TresGriffin

Back in the office today, so I’ve got my Pocket Organizer in Monogram and my Key Cles in Damien Graphite on me. (Carried in my Coach Metropolitan Tote)


----------



## 19flowers

MeepMeep67 said:


> With Avenue Sling at one of my favorite restaurants celebrating after my 2nd mammogram & ultrasound. It's a cyst, not a tumor this time. finally jumping off the emotional roller coaster after 3 weeks of hell. Too much. Time for healing.
> 
> View attachment 5321697



the BEST news!!!


----------



## Joannieohk

Got my nails done today and holding my fave SLG is the perfect way to show my sisters lol


----------



## Jeepgurl76




----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Good to see you’re enjoying your Vivienne in China bandeau   It goes so well with the pink on your Marignan



Thank you sweet E


----------



## LoveMyHalo

Took my OnTheGo on a quick visit at Cartier.


----------



## Islandbreeze

MeepMeep67 said:


> With Avenue Sling at one of my favorite restaurants celebrating after my 2nd mammogram & ultrasound. It's a cyst, not a tumor this time. finally jumping off the emotional roller coaster after 3 weeks of hell. Too much. Time for healing.
> 
> View attachment 5321697


Great news! Wishing you peace and good health!


----------



## 23adeline

Using the pink pouch + RCP of Trio pouch only


----------



## GJ*

cupcakes in the garden house - it already feels like spring


----------



## DrTr

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5322760
> 
> 
> cupcakes in the garden house - it already feels like spring


Your garden house is gorgeous! What a spot to curl up in


----------



## GJ*

DrTr said:


> Your garden house is gorgeous! What a spot to curl up in


thank you


----------



## thewave1969

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5322760
> 
> 
> cupcakes in the garden house - it already feels like spring


Lovely!


----------



## EveyB

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5322760
> 
> 
> cupcakes in the garden house - it already feels like spring


Gorgeous


----------



## fyn72

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5322760
> 
> 
> cupcakes in the garden house - it already feels like spring


I love this! What a beautiful room


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Some pics for speedy sizes comparison
> 
> From biggest to smallest ::
> Speedy 20 ( blue empreinte)
> Speedy BB (LVxLOL)
> Nano Speedy (Monogram old version)
> Nano Speedy (pink new version)
> Mini Speedy ( monogram)
> Mini Icons Speedy
> Micro Speedy Charm
> Micro Speedy Case ( gold metal)
> View attachment 5321796
> View attachment 5321797
> View attachment 5321799
> View attachment 5321798
> View attachment 5321806


OMG...this photo with all the *Speedies* on your arm needs to be your avatar !!  What a great collection !!  Did you get the mini trio of mini bags too ??


----------



## travelbliss

MeepMeep67 said:


> With Avenue Sling at one of my favorite restaurants celebrating after my 2nd mammogram & ultrasound. It's a cyst, not a tumor this time. finally jumping off the emotional roller coaster after 3 weeks of hell. Too much. Time for healing.
> 
> View attachment 5321697


Oh Meep,  so sorry you were so worried, but I'm glad u officially have nothing to worry about !!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5322760
> 
> 
> cupcakes in the garden house - it already feels like spring


Love your garden house!!!


----------



## Purse Chakra

Out with my new petit noe waiting for my sushi takeout order to finish. 

I took her out for the first time this week, and of course, it snowed that day. I think she's going to be one of my workhorse bags -- love how much she fits and how easy she is tote around.


----------



## thebattagirl

Purse Chakra said:


> Out with my new petit noe waiting for my sushi takeout order to finish.
> 
> I took her out for the first time this week, and of course, it snowed that day. I think she's going to be one of my workhorse bags -- love how much she fits and how easy she is tote around.
> 
> View attachment 5323580






Such a classic


----------



## GJ*

thewave1969 said:


> Lovely!





EveyB said:


> Gorgeous





fyn72 said:


> I love this! What a beautiful room





Sunshine mama said:


> Love your garden house!!!


many thanks to you all.  it was so much work to build, i've had a pain in my right arm for months because of it, but i also absolutely love it.


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> OMG...this photo with all the *Speedies* on your arm needs to be your avatar !!  What a great collection !!  Did you get the mini trio of mini bags too ??


Yes I bought the trio Mini Icons, the speedy is the 3rd smallest


----------



## GJ*

Neverfull with my new year of the tiger dr. martens


----------



## gwendo25

Valentine’s inspired today with my Tuileries Besace!


----------



## DrTr

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5323845
> 
> Neverfull with my new year of the tiger dr. martens


Love your doc’s!


----------



## mrslkc23

Keepall XS ink going out with me today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrslkc23 said:


> Keepall XS ink going out with me today!
> View attachment 5323901


So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My 2 SLG faves!!!


----------



## thebattagirl

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5323845
> 
> Neverfull with my new year of the tiger dr. martens



Love everything in this pic


----------



## thebattagirl

mrslkc23 said:


> Keepall XS ink going out with me today!
> View attachment 5323901



OMG that dog


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> Great looking bag and delicious meal MM .  So glad to hear about your good news (especially with the tough few weeks you had).  Enjoy this happy moment and have a good week





EveyB said:


> That’s wonderful news!   So happy for you
> I hope you had a lovely meal and could let go of the tension of the past weeks





lovelyrita said:


> Beer, sushi and LV - the best trio for healing ! Congrats on your great health news!





brnicutie said:


> OMG!!! I'm so glad to hear that you're ok. I can't even begin to imagine. The sushi and coconut shrimp look amazing.





fyn72 said:


> Oh that's great to hear! Must have been awful having that worry





DrTr said:


> Fabulois!!  So thrilled you got good news and that you can hopefully relax and take it in





gwendo25 said:


> Congratulations, so happy for you!





Bumbles said:


> That’s great news! So happy for you. Definitely worth a celebration!





Bags_4_life said:


> You must be so relieved, that food must have tasted amazing too!





19flowers said:


> the BEST news!!!



Thank you all my dear friends!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Denim Micro Speedy Charm on Nano Speedy 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Shopping with my boy


----------



## Iamminda

Is this too much  for Valentines Day?   Anyways, Happy Weekend


----------



## TangerineKandy

Iamminda said:


> Is this too much  for Valentines Day?   Anyways, Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324591


Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> Is this too much  for Valentines Day?   Anyways, Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324591


I feel the     
Happy weekend!


----------



## 23adeline

Matchy-matchy again


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> Is this too much  for Valentines Day?   Anyways, Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324591


  HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!!!!!!Perfect bag!!!! (I have 2 should have gotten a red one too...


23adeline said:


> Matchy-matchy again
> View attachment 5324657


I love your matchy matchy. one of my favorite patterns. I have that bandeau. I love that bag!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Is this too much  for Valentines Day?   Anyways, Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324591


It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## famouslyme

Iamminda said:


> Is this too much  for Valentines Day?   Anyways, Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324591


Perfect combination, love it.


----------



## Vikywonka

charlie_c said:


> Cute little nano!
> 
> View attachment 3386272


I love the purse but the outfit is everything!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you .  Taking this picture gave me a good excuse to remind DH that VDay is almost here (I asked him to get out of the car first so I can take a VDay picture ).



TangerineKandy said:


> Absolutely stunning!!





23adeline said:


> I feel the
> Happy weekend!





MeepMeep67 said:


> HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!!!!!!Perfect bag!!!! (I have 2 should have gotten a red one too...)





Sunshine mama said:


> It's gorgeous!!!





famouslyme said:


> Perfect combination, love it.


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Matchy-matchy again
> View attachment 5324657



This is really beautiful and special


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Is this too much  for Valentines Day?   Anyways, Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324591


It’s stunning  Happy Valentines Day weekend!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Iamminda said:


> Is this too much  for Valentines Day?   Anyways, Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324591


This is perfect for Valentine’s Day !!!


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Is this too much  for Valentines Day?   Anyways, Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324591


Never too much! Gorgeous reds, and happy valentines!


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> Is this too much  for Valentines Day?   Anyways, Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324591


Not at all, it’s perfect! Happy Valentines Day to you and all our lovely members!


----------



## Fashion412

Newest addition!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I wanted to share this invitation letter.  I wish I could go.


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> It’s stunning  Happy Valentines Day weekend!





bbcerisette66 said:


> This is perfect for Valentine’s Day !!!





DrTr said:


> Never too much! Gorgeous reds, and happy valentines!





Bumbles said:


> Not at all, it’s perfect! Happy Valentines Day to you and all our lovely members!



Thanks kindly everyone


----------



## vastare

Iamminda said:


> Is this too much  for Valentines Day?   Anyways, Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324591


OMG! Soooooooooooo gorgeous! I have 2 mono and empriente noir whom I love but this is beyond stunning. Wear in good health!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

It's time for a much needed pedicure !! My nano speedy with a matching charm!


----------



## fyn72

Iamminda said:


> Is this too much  for Valentines Day?   Anyways, Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324591


No way! It's stunning!!!


----------



## vastare

My companion tonight


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Is this too much  for Valentines Day?   Anyways, Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324591


OMG, this is gorgeous!   Have a great weekend, Minda!


----------



## Miss Liz

Beautiful afternoon at the Phoenix Open, with stadium-approved mini pochette.


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> Is this too much  for Valentines Day?   Anyways, Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324591


Oh my word, this is beautiful!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Starbucks run!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you .  I really love this one 



brnicutie said:


> OMG, this is gorgeous!   Have a great weekend, Minda!





Sarah03 said:


> Oh my word, this is beautiful!!!





fyn72 said:


> No way! It's stunning!!!





vastare said:


> OMG! Soooooooooooo gorgeous! I have 2 mono and empriente noir whom I love but this is beyond stunning. Wear in good health!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Is this too much  for Valentines Day?   Anyways, Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324591


This is a gorgeous combination, Iam!  Just look at the sun shining on your handbag!  Yummy!
So bee-you-ti-ful! 

(Love the Target in the background)!


----------



## 23adeline

By The Pool Tiny backpack is by the lake


----------



## 23adeline

Still the same BTP Tiny backpack, next to some CNY deco


----------



## CharlyParis

Épi Lila Woc ✨


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> By The Pool Tiny backpack is by the lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325718
> View attachment 5325719


I adore it


----------



## Sibelle

Took out my Speedy B 25 today with my Victorine wallet .


----------



## boyoverboard

My Bosphore Messenger (with green Kusama charm) hanging out with my baby boy while we were out for lunch today.


----------



## DrTr

boyoverboard said:


> My Bosphore Messenger (with green Kusama charm) hanging out with my baby boy while we were out for lunch today.
> View attachment 5326103
> 
> View attachment 5326104
> 
> View attachment 5326106


love your bag, but your baby boy is really the star!! What a cutie!


----------



## boyoverboard

DrTr said:


> love your bag, but your baby boy is really the star!! What a cutie!


He is  Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> This is a gorgeous combination, Iam!  Just look at the sun shining on your handbag!  Yummy!
> So bee-you-ti-ful!
> 
> (Love the Target in the background)!



Thanks so much ML .  Even a trip to Target felt a little more special  while carrying this one.


----------



## Krystelle_S

Superbowl Sunday w/Montsouris BB


----------



## 23adeline

My Alma bag charm cum expensive hand sanitizer holder


----------



## 23adeline

Some pics of BTP Tiny Backpack relaxing at the park yesterday, rarely have a chance to take pic of my bag alone at public area, I’m afraid  others would think that I’m insane  
This particular park is not open to public yet, so nobody noticed my weird action


----------



## balen.girl

After wearing my new DA bag non stop for summer, I miss my PM. So I am rotating my bag.


----------



## baghabitz34

Valentine’s Day with my Neonoe


----------



## DrTootr

Hearts on my nails with my LV 'Game On' cardholder ...Happy Valentine's Day everyone


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> My Alma bag charm cum expensive hand sanitizer holder
> View attachment 5326658
> View attachment 5326657


I LOVE your expensive hand sanitizer holder!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just my tiny kirigami today.


----------



## bfly

Happy Valentine’s Day everyone.


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Just my tiny kirigami today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326985


Love everything in this picture   The Woodstock coin purse (?) is so cute. May I ask where it is from?


----------



## EveyB

bfly said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day everyone.
> 
> View attachment 5327017


Beautiful shades of pink 
Happy Valentines Day to you too B!


----------



## bfly

EveyB said:


> Beautiful shades of pink
> Happy Valentines Day to you too B!



Thank you E.
Enjoy your V day with your loved ones


----------



## BagLady14

Azur Deauville mini


----------



## TresGriffin

My Key Cles in DG with my “IOU” for the Brazza in Monogram that I ordered on my lunch break.


----------



## AndreaM99

Yesterday with my PM in Cherry Berry.


----------



## Islandbreeze

BagLady14 said:


> Azur Deauville mini
> View attachment 5327050


I’m carrying the same bag. I love it and can’t bring myself to change purses!


----------



## 23adeline

Tiger charm’s last outing as today is the last day of CNY, after today it’s going back to its box


----------



## brnicutie

Valentine’s Day dinner with the mister and the macaroons I got for him.


----------



## MeepMeep67

At the winery celebrating Valentines day!
The beauty of this is; there is about 10 wineries within 5 minutes of my house! Geeh I have never thought of that until now! I need to be a wine club member of them and hit one a day on my way home for tasting


----------



## MeepMeep67

brnicutie said:


> Valentine’s Day dinner with the mister and the macaroons I got for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327506
> View attachment 5327507
> View attachment 5327508


OMG!!! you have the perfect Valentines day bag!!! im so jelly!  the macaroons and food look fabulous! happy valentines day my friend!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Sunshine mama said:


> Just my tiny kirigami today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326985


Yeesss, do tell; where did you get that Woodstock coin purse?????


----------



## brnicutie

MeepMeep67 said:


> OMG!!! you have the perfect Valentines day bag!!! im so jelly!  the macaroons and food look fabulous! happy valentines day my friend!


Happy Valentine's Day, MeepMeep! Talk about being jelly, I'm loving your Game On set. It's gorgeous!


----------



## EveyB

brnicutie said:


> Valentine’s Day dinner with the mister and the macaroons I got for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327506
> View attachment 5327507
> View attachment 5327508


Perfect bag for Valentines   I hope you enjoyed your dinner!


----------



## EveyB

MeepMeep67 said:


> At the winery celebrating Valentines day!
> The beauty of this is; there is about 10 wineries within 5 minutes of my house! Geeh I have never thought of that until now! I need to be a wine club member of them and hit one a day on my way home for tasting
> View attachment 5327534
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327536


Gorgeous!  Perfect match!
And the winery looks very idyllic, hope you had a great Valentines Day MM!


----------



## Iamminda

Lovely Valentine’s Day outings ladies 



brnicutie said:


> Valentine’s Day dinner with the mister and the macaroons I got for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327506
> View attachment 5327507
> View attachment 5327508






MeepMeep67 said:


> At the winery celebrating Valentines day!
> The beauty of this is; there is about 10 wineries within 5 minutes of my house! Geeh I have never thought of that until now! I need to be a wine club member of them and hit one a day on my way home for tasting
> View attachment 5327534
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327536


----------



## brnicutie

EveyB said:


> Perfect bag for Valentines   I hope you enjoyed your dinner!


Thanks EveyB! The pan roast was good but they could have given more seafood. Happy Valentine's Day!


Iamminda said:


> Lovely Valentine’s Day outings ladies


Thank you Minda! Happy Valentine's Day to you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> Love everything in this picture   The Woodstock coin purse (?) is so cute. May I ask where it is from?


Thank you E! The coin purse is from Coach.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day everyone.
> 
> View attachment 5327017


The pinks and red are so stunning!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> Yeesss, do tell; where did you get that Woodstock coin purse?????


Thank you so much.  It's from Coach.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> At the winery celebrating Valentines day!
> The beauty of this is; there is about 10 wineries within 5 minutes of my house! Geeh I have never thought of that until now! I need to be a wine club member of them and hit one a day on my way home for tasting
> View attachment 5327534
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327536


Looking cute and gorgeous!!!


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> Is this too much  for Valentines Day?   Anyways, Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324591


Oh my! So pretty!  You have the prettiest PMs!   

The target icon is coincidence or by purpose  really matches beautiful PM


----------



## MeepMeep67

First outing with LoL bumbag. I love the bag!! I really like the LV camo print on the bumbag.. it mellows out the canvas


----------



## Iamminda

lemondln said:


> Oh my! So pretty!  You have the prettiest PMs!
> 
> The target icon is coincidence or by purpose  really matches beautiful PM



Thank you L.  I got lucky that DH parked where the Target sign was visible.


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> First outing with LoL bumbag. I love the bag!! I really like the LV camo print on the bumbag.. it mellows out the canvas
> View attachment 5328121



Looks great on you .   I didn’t like the LOL print at first until it was too late — would love the little Speedy.


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> The pinks and red are so stunning!!!



Thank you dear. Your pics are always fabulous, keep them coming. We enjoy seeing them.


----------



## 23adeline

MeepMeep67 said:


> First outing with LoL bumbag. I love the bag!! I really like the LV camo print on the bumbag.. it mellows out the canvas
> View attachment 5328121


So beautiful & looks good on you! 
I love my LVxLOL speedy BB too!


----------



## 23adeline

There is weird odour from leather strap of my EPI Dauphine Mini , I think she was left alone in dust bag for too long


----------



## fyn72

Went to a cafe for my partners birthday with one of my faves


----------



## Yuki85

Sina99 said:


> Do boot prints count?  Texas snow Ya’ll!



ahahaha you made my day with this question.. love the boots.


----------



## snibor

MeepMeep67 said:


> First outing with LoL bumbag. I love the bag!! I really like the LV camo print on the bumbag.. it mellows out the canvas
> View attachment 5328121


Always loved this print!  Looks great!


----------



## Bryant

23adeline said:


> This combo today
> View attachment 5310456


I love this @23adeline ! I’ve been looking for the mini keepall charm forever.


----------



## Bryant

Wore my new Glitter mini soft trunk to a Valentine’s Dinner last night.


----------



## 23adeline

Bryant said:


> Wore my new Glitter mini soft trunk to a Valentine’s Dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 5328729
> View attachment 5328730


Wow gorgeous!
 Now I’m regretting not getting it   



Bryant said:


> I love this @23adeline ! I’ve been looking for the mini keepall charm forever.


initially this charm was available for quite a while here, currently out of stock . Good luck in getting yours soon !


----------



## 23adeline

One of my Capucines BB


----------



## gwendo25

Today’s treat!


----------



## Grande Latte

23adeline said:


> My Alma bag charm cum expensive hand sanitizer holder
> View attachment 5326658
> View attachment 5326657



Hahaha. I was looking at this charm wondering if anyone got it. It's SO adorable!


----------



## Grande Latte

23adeline said:


> Denim Micro Speedy Charm on Nano Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324531
> 
> Shopping with my boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324530


I love these charms.


----------



## 23adeline

Grande Latte said:


> Hahaha. I was looking at this charm wondering if anyone got it. It's SO adorable!





Grande Latte said:


> I love these charms.


Thanks . And these are all my miniatures


----------



## sweetnikki_6

I have pulled out an oldie but a goodie this week.  I haven't worn her in a while but thought I needed a pop of color this week.  I have been debating on getting the leather replaced but I think I will wait a few more years before I change it out.  this is Greta.


----------



## Debbie65

bh4me said:


> Loving my denim Loop bag
> View attachment 5309473


You're loving your denim loop bag???!  Well IM LOVING YOUR DENIM LOOP BAG!  AWWWW!  I could kick myself in the BUTT for not ordering it from my SA when I had the chance! Lol. Enjoy it!  How do you attempt to keep it from staining (other then the obvious)?  Can we Apple Garde it?  I'm sure LV doesn't recommend it just like they don't for the vachetta but I do it anyway as I like to keep my vachetta nice. I never tried it on fabric and I'm not even sure if its recommend for fabric. I hope to get my loop.  I'm looking for one to pop up. Lol


----------



## LVovely

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I have pulled out an oldie but a goodie this week.  I haven't worn her in a while but thought I needed a pop of color this week.  I have been debating on getting the leather replaced but I think I will wait a few more years before I change it out.  this is Greta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329792


Wow, Greta is in great shape !I personally wouldn‘t change the leather for the world, it has such a great vintage vibe to it


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie pie is taking a break.


----------



## bh4me

Debbie65 said:


> You're loving your denim loop bag???!  Well IM LOVING YOUR DENIM LOOP BAG!  AWWWW!  I could kick myself in the BUTT for not ordering it from my SA when I had the chance! Lol. Enjoy it!  How do you attempt to keep it from staining (other then the obvious)?  Can we Apple Garde it?  I'm sure LV doesn't recommend it just like they don't for the vachetta but I do it anyway as I like to keep my vachetta nice. I never tried it on fabric and I'm not even sure if its recommend for fabric. I hope to get my loop.  I'm looking for one to pop up. Lol


LOL… I’m taking a break from work and literally almost choked on my drink  when I read your post. I had the same concerns as you being fabric but it‘s so darn cute that had to have it. I even got the zippy coin purse  I sprayed my bag and wallet with Collonil Carbon Pro (don’t have experience with Apple Guard). I impatiently waited but it’s worth it. I covered the top leather ends and the zip pulls before spraying. You should totally get it if you have the opportunity.


----------



## jese1988

My LV groupie  What do you consider « key pieces » from Louis Vuitton?
Here’s mine
❣️Montaigne
❣️Speedy
❣️Neverfull 
❣️Toiletry pouch


----------



## DrDior

Here’s some of them in their current state of “inaction” because I’m in bed with some kind of flu bug.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DrDior said:


> Here’s some of them in their current state of “inaction” because I’m in bed with some kind of flu bug.


My favorite LE NFs! Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## gwendo25

In the heart of winter, wishful thinking about summer bag!


----------



## bbcerisette66

gwendo25 said:


> In the heart of winter, wishful thinking about summer bag!
> 
> View attachment 5330550


Your Croisette is adorable


----------



## KoalaXJ

Happy Friday


----------



## Jeepgurl76




----------



## Sunshine mama

Pearls today.


----------



## eena1230

Vegas bound with this little bag


----------



## gwendo25

bbcerisette66 said:


> Your Croisette is adorable


Thank you!


----------



## Debbie65

bh4me said:


> LOL… I’m taking a break from work and literally almost choked on my drink  when I read your post. I had the same concerns as you being fabric but it‘s so darn cute that had to have it. I even got the zippy coin purse  I sprayed my bag and wallet with Collonil Carbon Pro (don’t have experience with Apple Guard). I impatiently waited but it’s worth it. I covered the top leather ends and the zip pulls before spraying. You should totally get it if you have the opportunity.


Well I had a great day yesterday as the denim loop became available for my SA to order it!  Yay!  I IMMEDIATELY paid for it over the phone! I'm excited to get it! I do like the speedy 25 denim as well but I think that one is even harder to get now. Did you happen to see both in person? If so, what were your thoughts? What was your reason on deciding on the loop? For me, it was less fabric, easier maintenance. Also I love the stonewash on the loop and the chain with the zipper pull "charm". I will look into the Colloni spray. My concern is also another SA told me the white monogram on the denim will turn yellow overtime. Uugh. That's another reason I want to spray it. I wish it was coated denim as it will last for decades! I'm not sure what would cause the white to turn yellow but I will research how to prevent it as I don't want a dingy yellowish looking monogram! Lol. If you know how to prevent this from happening please share! Oh,I have the canvas monogram bandouliere strap and a canvas monogram strap from the Metis. I wonder if that would clash with the denim loop as its brown canvas? The denim bandouliere is nice as well but that may be a bit TOO MUCH denim for me, but maybe not. Lol.   I'm always looking to change things up! Lol


----------



## Debbie65

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie pie is taking a break.
> View attachment 5330016


Awww I love the little heart charm on your speedy 20!  It looks adorable!


----------



## Debbie65

Iamminda said:


> Is this too much  for Valentines Day?   Anyways, Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324591


No it's not too much for Valentines Day!  It's perfect!


----------



## AndreaM99

With my Lumineuse in Infini.


----------



## CLshopper

anyone know the name of this bag?

I thought it was "Reporter", but the Reporter style pics I see online look a little different than this.


----------



## Fierymo

CLshopper said:


> anyone know the name of this bag?
> 
> I thought it was "Reporter", but the Reporter style pics I see online look a little different than this.
> 
> View attachment 5331183
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331184


I believe it is called the Sac Bosphore


----------



## bfly

Seeing the increase of the mini pochette price making me appreciate more of my mp collections. Decided to use one for today’s outing. Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## jietan0526

！


----------



## boyoverboard

Out for shopping and brunch with Speedy Monogramouflage.  Excuse Zara’s filthy fitting room mirror!


----------



## alitaylormade

Hi boyoverboard, oh, wow, you have my dream bag. I really messed up by not getting this gorgeous handbag when it first came out.  Glad to see someone enjoying it. You wear it well.


----------



## boyoverboard

alitaylormade said:


> Hi boyoverboard, oh, wow, you have my dream bag. I really messed up by not getting this gorgeous handbag when it first came out.  Glad to see someone enjoying it. You wear it well.


Thanks so much!   It was always one of my favourite LV collections, I missed it too but I was fortunate to find one in almost unused condition a few years ago. It didn’t come with the original Murakami luggage tag but a kind SA stamped a black luggage tag with a green initial for me to match the camouflage colours.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sac Plat PM in DE today with a Speedy 20 strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Debbie65 said:


> Awww I love the little heart charm on your speedy 20!  It looks adorable!


Thank you dear!


----------



## LVovely

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat PM in DE today with a Speedy 20 strap.
> View attachment 5332024


Omg the banana charm, freakin‘ cute


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovelyrita said:


> Omg the banana charm, freakin‘ cute


Haha! Thank you!


----------



## pugfan92

Decided to take this out for errands today. This neverfull was my first ever LV purchase back in 2019. I haven’t used her in a while but I’m definitely appreciating her more after the price increase.


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Pearls today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330724



gorgeous  
what is the height of your bottled vases?


----------



## mrslkc23

I  Sundays


----------



## Bostonpatsgirl

I don’t take it out often but it always makes my heart sing when I do


----------



## DrTr

boyoverboard said:


> Out for shopping and brunch with Speedy Monogramouflage.  Excuse Zara’s filthy fitting room mirror!
> 
> View attachment 5331711
> 
> View attachment 5331712
> 
> View attachment 5331717
> 
> View attachment 5331714
> 
> View attachment 5331715


Wonderful bag, you look great carrying it, how happy you both look and now I’m hungry!!


----------



## brnicutie

boyoverboard said:


> Out for shopping and brunch with Speedy Monogramouflage.  Excuse Zara’s filthy fitting room mirror!
> 
> View attachment 5331711
> 
> View attachment 5331712
> 
> View attachment 5331717
> 
> View attachment 5331714
> 
> View attachment 5331715





mrslkc23 said:


> I  Sundays
> 
> View attachment 5332398


You both have gorgeous bags and tempting food pics!


----------



## brnicutie

gwendo25 said:


> In the heart of winter, wishful thinking about summer bag!
> 
> View attachment 5330550





KoalaXJ said:


> Happy Friday
> View attachment 5330601
> View attachment 5330600





Sunshine mama said:


> Pearls today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330724


I love all your stunning bags and gorgeous flowers.


----------



## gwendo25

My bag for today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrslkc23 said:


> I  Sundays
> 
> View attachment 5332398


I love your bag(bag twin), your cherries,  and your food/picture!
Do you like your handle covers?
Did you make those??


----------



## Sunshine mama

boyoverboard said:


> Out for shopping and brunch with Speedy Monogramouflage.  Excuse Zara’s filthy fitting room mirror!
> 
> View attachment 5331711
> 
> View attachment 5331712
> 
> View attachment 5331717
> 
> View attachment 5331714
> 
> View attachment 5331715


Love your bag and food!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Small BTP Kirigami as a charm! This little cutie is soooo versatile!


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat PM in DE today with a Speedy 20 strap.
> View attachment 5332024



That banana is so cute


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> That banana is so cute


Thank you bfly!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Small BTP Kirigami as a charm! This little cutie is soooo versatile!
> View attachment 5332634



*oh my gosh  that rose in the tea cup makes the whole picture shine even more*


----------



## travelbliss

My Neon blue vernis Mini-P finally arrived


----------



## Yuki85

DrDior said:


> Here’s some of them in their current state of “inaction” because I’m in bed with some kind of flu bug.



I also have the NF with the chain pattern  love it


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> *oh my gosh  that rose in the tea cup makes the whole picture shine even more*


Thank you! 
By the way, I finally measured the bottle, and it is 9.5 " tall.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Small BTP Kirigami as a charm! This little cutie is soooo versatile!
> View attachment 5332634


Très mignon!!! J’adore


----------



## bh4me

With my city keepall running errands  Have a wonderful weekend


----------



## bh4me

Debbie65 said:


> Well I had a great day yesterday as the denim loop became available for my SA to order it!  Yay!  I IMMEDIATELY paid for it over the phone! I'm excited to get it! I do like the speedy 25 denim as well but I think that one is even harder to get now. Did you happen to see both in person? If so, what were your thoughts? What was your reason on deciding on the loop? For me, it was less fabric, easier maintenance. Also I love the stonewash on the loop and the chain with the zipper pull "charm". I will look into the Colloni spray. My concern is also another SA told me the white monogram on the denim will turn yellow overtime. Uugh. That's another reason I want to spray it. I wish it was coated denim as it will last for decades! I'm not sure what would cause the white to turn yellow but I will research how to prevent it as I don't want a dingy yellowish looking monogram! Lol. If you know how to prevent this from happening please share! Oh,I have the canvas monogram bandouliere strap and a canvas monogram strap from the Metis. I wonder if that would clash with the denim loop as its brown canvas? The denim bandouliere is nice as well but that may be a bit TOO MUCH denim for me, but maybe not. Lol. I'm always looking to change things up! Lol


That‘s fantastic!! Congrats on getting the loop! I love the speedy 25 denim too!! I only saw the loop in person. I had a chance to get both but I decided on the loop because I thought the speedy 25 would look too big on me (…was grasping for any excuse to pick one). It’s tough. I wanted both but I just got the Coussin PM  at that time so I could not get both loop and speedy. But now I’m thinking that I should have gotten the speedy 25 as well… ahh!!  

Before the denim line launched, I thought… not interested because it’s non coated fabric. When I saw the loop, it was a done deal. I took a chance knowing that at least I can spray Collonil CP. I hope it won’t turn yellow but I’m not worried. I’m just going to enjoy the bag. 

I have both the straps you mentioned…lol. And omg… I also thought about getting the denim bandouliere!  I was not sure how it would look either so I did not get it. I got the zcp denim instead. Back to the strap, I’m pretty happy with the strap the loop came with since I’m petite. I thought it was going to be uncomfortable being thin but the bag really cannot fit much so the thin strap won’t dig in. As an option, I am planning on using the strap that came with my denim keepall xs. I know, I’ve gone a little crazy with denim. I think it’s because I missed out on the denim line from years back.


----------



## barbariska

Before pandemic  I'm still using my NF for traveling.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat PM in DE today with a Speedy 20 strap.
> View attachment 5332024


Love those little fruit charms!  You accessorize in the cutest manner, SSM!


----------



## musiclover

mrslkc23 said:


> I  Sundays
> 
> View attachment 5332398


Yum!  Your salad looks delicious!  Love your little Speedy, too!


----------



## musiclover

gwendo25 said:


> My bag for today!
> 
> View attachment 5332612
> View attachment 5332613


Odeon cousins (I have the MM)!  I’m quite fond of your charm. I might need to get one for my bag.  It looks great!


----------



## barbariska




----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Small BTP Kirigami as a charm! This little cutie is soooo versatile!
> View attachment 5332634


So beautiful and glamorous. The mixed metallics with the soft pinks is just lovely.


----------



## barbariska

Some of LV adventures haha


----------



## barbariska

Movie time


----------



## mrslkc23

brnicutie said:


> You both have gorgeous bags and tempting food pics!


Thank you @brnicutie  



Sunshine mama said:


> I love your bag(bag twin), your cherries,  and your food/picture!
> Do you like your handle covers?
> Did you make those??


Thanks bag twin!! Oh no, I didn't make these, not as artsy as you  first time I've used it and I prefer twilly over these TBH! Or better yet, naked handles. I'll soon come to a point that I'd just let them be and not be scared of stains 



musiclover said:


> Yum!  Your salad looks delicious!  Love your little Speedy, too!


Thanks @musiclover, they were delish!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> So beautiful and glamorous. The mixed metallics with the soft pinks is just lovely.


Thank you musiclover! That's very kind of you to say.


----------



## barbariska




----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> Looks great on you .   I didn’t like the LOL print at first until it was too late — would love the little Speedy.


Thank you!  I didnt either, now I do.  I wish I had the little LOL sppedy too


23adeline said:


> So beautiful & looks good on you!
> I love my LVxLOL speedy BB too!


Thank you! We need pics of your speedy.  I really like the LOL speedy!


snibor said:


> Always loved this print!  Looks great!


Thank you!


DrDior said:


> Here’s some of them in their current state of “inaction” because I’m in bed with some kind of flu bug.


Hope you are feeling better


boyoverboard said:


> Out for shopping and brunch with Speedy Monogramouflage.  Excuse Zara’s filthy fitting room mirror!
> 
> View attachment 5331711
> 
> View attachment 5331712
> 
> View attachment 5331717
> 
> View attachment 5331714
> 
> View attachment 5331715


 I love that bag!! and that food looks amazing!


barbariska said:


> Some of LV adventures haha
> View attachment 5333139
> View attachment 5333144
> View attachment 5333145
> View attachment 5333146
> View attachment 5333147
> View attachment 5333148
> View attachment 5333149
> View attachment 5333150


You are beautiful!   I love all your bags!


----------



## luxeloversg

Got the SS22 Collection 
Glad i was able to get it!


----------



## luxeloversg

Vivienne in Action


----------



## EveyB

boyoverboard said:


> Out for shopping and brunch with Speedy Monogramouflage.  Excuse Zara’s filthy fitting room mirror!
> 
> View attachment 5331711
> 
> View attachment 5331712
> 
> View attachment 5331717
> 
> View attachment 5331714
> 
> View attachment 5331715


That’s a gorgeous bag! And you wear it so well!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Small BTP Kirigami as a charm! This little cutie is soooo versatile!
> View attachment 5332634


Lovely picture


----------



## EveyB

barbariska said:


> View attachment 5333126
> View attachment 5333130
> View attachment 5333131
> View attachment 5333133
> View attachment 5333134


Hi, may I ask where was the picture with the river taken? 
You have a gorgeous LV collection!


----------



## fyn72

Speedy to work today, still adore this bag 7 years on.


----------



## Bags_4_life

boyoverboard said:


> Out for shopping and brunch with Speedy Monogramouflage.  Excuse Zara’s filthy fitting room mirror!
> 
> View attachment 5331711
> 
> View attachment 5331712
> 
> View attachment 5331717
> 
> View attachment 5331714
> 
> View attachment 5331715


Love this! That monogramouflage is stunning!


----------



## 23adeline

boyoverboard said:


> Out for shopping and brunch with Speedy Monogramouflage.  Excuse Zara’s filthy fitting room mirror!
> 
> View attachment 5331711
> 
> View attachment 5331712
> 
> View attachment 5331717
> 
> View attachment 5331714
> 
> View attachment 5331715


I have this bag too, bag twins 
 I  haven’t used it for ages but so happy to see it here


----------



## 23adeline

Some pics that I haven’t posted here 
I really love the look of the studs on this Speedy 20


In The Loop Trio Pouch at a condominium showroom yesterday
	

		
			
		

		
	




Last Saturday , Vertical Box Trunk with expensive hand sanitizer holder 



One of my Capucines BB


Another Capucines BB


----------



## Debbie65

bh4me said:


> That‘s fantastic!! Congrats on getting the loop! I love the speedy 25 denim too!! I only saw the loop in person. I had a chance to get both but I decided on the loop because I thought the speedy 25 would look too big on me (…was grasping for any excuse to pick one). It’s tough. I wanted both but I just got the Coussin PM  at that time so I could not get both loop and speedy. But now I’m thinking that I should have gotten the speedy 25 as well… ahh!!
> 
> Before the denim line launched, I thought… not interested because it’s non coated fabric. When I saw the loop, it was a done deal. I took a chance knowing that at least I can spray Collonil CP. I hope it won’t turn yellow but I’m not worried. I’m just going to enjoy the bag.
> 
> I have both the straps you mentioned…lol. And omg… I also thought about getting the denim bandouliere!  I was not sure how it would look either so I did not get it. I got the zcp denim instead. Back to the strap, I’m pretty happy with the strap the loop came with since I’m petite. I thought it was going to be uncomfortable being thin but the bag really cannot fit much so the thin strap won’t dig in. As an option, I am planning on using the strap that came with my denim keepall xs. I know, I’ve gone a little crazy with denim. I think it’s because I missed out on the denim line from years back.


I was told my Denim Loop may be coming in later today (it's 202am now) or the following day. I'm excited. I was thinking about purchasing the LV Circle charm as it matches the zipper pull on the loop.  I don't think it's really needed but adding it to the chain on the opposite side of the zipper pull doesn't look bad and gives it a little more pizzaz (I saw a youtuber that had it on hers).  I am somewhat disappointed.  I dropped my NEW old version nano speedy to the atelier for repair as my vachetta chaps are lifting apart from itself.  I used it only 5 times and had it about 2 weeks.  The repair was free, however I was told yesterday my nano is ready for pickup however they did not do the repair.  They do not have the chaps available to replace my damaged chaps.  I don't understand why they can't get vachetta to make my chaps.  They offer to replace it however the old version of the nano is no longer available.   I don't want the new nano as it's smaller then the old.  I would consider the speedy 20 and pay the difference but NOW it cost more then it did just a few days ago.  !  I would have to add $765 MORE to get the 20 now.  The 20 is $2,030 vs $1800 just a few days ago.  I'm pretty bummed out about all of this.  I want my NEW old version nano, but it's not available.   If I get the 20 I have to pay almost $800 more.  I guess I could get a total refund perhaps but then I'm left with nothing.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Galliera PM


----------



## DrTootr

Flying high with my Wild At Heart TP26...


----------



## barbariska

EveyB said:


> Hi, may I ask where was the picture with the river taken?
> You have a gorgeous LV collection!


It’s in Huntsville, Alabama. 
Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Speedy to work today, still adore this bag 7 years on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333294


This color is sooo pretty!


----------



## Debbie65

Sunshine mama said:


> This color is sooo pretty!


Wow looks new!


----------



## LavenderIce

Afternoon tea with my Speedy 20 and I LV U BB Bandeau


----------



## Sunshine mama

LavenderIce said:


> Afternoon tea with my Speedy 20 and I LV U BB Bandeau
> 
> View attachment 5333562


Wow the bag is so cute and the background is amazing!


----------



## LavenderIce

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow the bag is so cute and the background is amazing!



Thanks! My sis took that pic from her seat at our table. I took one from my seat too. If you're ever in Cali (Menlo Park or SF) Son & Garden is a cute place for tea.


----------



## barbariska

Gas station friend haha


----------



## bbcerisette66

I don’t know what is in my mind. A few months ago I put my beautiful Lockme Ever bb black on eBay. Someone very serious offers me the good price cause it is out of stock in her country. And suddenly I realise I don’t want to sell it. Cause of the increased prices or because nothing else caught my heart in the future collections … 
Does someone know that feeling ?


----------



## boyoverboard

Enjoying looking at my Monogramouflage next to my Valentine’s roses which are still going strong.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> I don’t know what is in my mind. A few months ago I put my beautiful Lockme Ever bb black on eBay. Someone very serious offers me the good price cause it is out of stock in her country. And suddenly I realise I don’t want to sell it. Cause of the increased prices or because nothing else caught my heart in the future collections …
> Does someone know that feeling ?


Yes.  I know that feeling!
I have a few I tried to sell, but then I just can't get myself to part with them.


----------



## Krystelle_S

Smaller pochette from my MPA for a quick grocery pick-up today.


----------



## barbariska

bbcerisette66 said:


> I don’t know what is in my mind. A few months ago I put my beautiful Lockme Ever bb black on eBay. Someone very serious offers me the good price cause it is out of stock in her country. And suddenly I realise I don’t want to sell it. Cause of the increased prices or because nothing else caught my heart in the future collections …
> Does someone know that feeling ?


It happened to me so many times. Sometimes I sold items despite the feeling and never regretted it, and other times I took off the listing because I could not be apart from a bag


----------



## anika913

bbcerisette66 said:


> I don’t know what is in my mind. A few months ago I put my beautiful Lockme Ever bb black on eBay. Someone very serious offers me the good price cause it is out of stock in her country. And suddenly I realise I don’t want to sell it. Cause of the increased prices or because nothing else caught my heart in the future collections …
> Does someone know that feeling ?


I am in the same boat right now. I wanted to purchase a bag that I’ve been eyeing for quite awhile. My husband told me to sell one of my bags for the new purchase but I couldn’t do it. I have one that I have yet to us since I got it but it’s just hard to let go of it. This is how kids feel when you tell them to choose a toy to dispose in exchange of a new one


----------



## 23adeline

This cutie at work today


----------



## barbariska




----------



## barbariska




----------



## barbariska

fyn72 said:


> Speedy to work today, still adore this bag 7 years on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333294


Such a beautiful color! I love empreinte leather and the speedy is a great choice!


----------



## balen.girl

Keepall XS & Key Cless


----------



## bbcerisette66

anika913 said:


> I am in the same boat right now. I wanted to purchase a bag that I’ve been eyeing for quite awhile. My husband told me to sell one of my bags for the new purchase but I couldn’t do it. I have one that I have yet to us since I got it but it’s just hard to let go of it. This is how kids feel when you tell them to choose a toy to dispose in exchange of a new one


That is so true


----------



## Bags_4_life

Two for one cocktails, I’m a sucker for a good deal


----------



## Debbie65

Debbie65 said:


> I was told my Denim Loop may be coming in later today (it's 202am now) or the following day. I'm excited. I was thinking about purchasing the LV Circle charm as it matches the zipper pull on the loop.  I don't think it's really needed but adding it to the chain on the opposite side of the zipper pull doesn't look bad and gives it a little more pizzaz (I saw a youtuber that had it on hers).  I am somewhat disappointed.  I dropped my NEW old version nano speedy to the atelier for repair as my vachetta chaps are lifting apart from itself.  I used it only 5 times and had it about 2 weeks.  The repair was free, however I was told yesterday my nano is ready for pickup however they did not do the repair.  They do not have the chaps available to replace my damaged chaps.  I don't understand why they can't get vachetta to make my chaps.  They offer to replace it however the old version of the nano is no longer available.   I don't want the new nano as it's smaller then the old.  I would consider the speedy 20 and pay the difference but NOW it cost more then it did just a few days ago.  !  I would have to add $765 MORE to get the 20 now.  The 20 is $2,030 vs $1800 just a few days ago.  I'm pretty bummed out about all of this.  I want my NEW old version nano, but it's not available.   If I get the 20 I have to pay almost $800 more.  I guess I could get a total refund perhaps but then I'm left with nothing.


Update!

I received a call from LV Atelier at So Coast Plaza that my nano speedy is not repairable therefore they gave me a LV gift card of my purchase price so I can use it towards ANY bag I want. I decided to go for the Speedy 20.  Thankfully the LV near me just happen to have it in stock!  I'm going there tomorrow to use my LV gift card and pay the difference for the 20.  Also I picked up my denim Loop today as well!  I am practically getting 2 new bags at the same time!  I feel like a princess!      I just live chain accessories, maybe a little TOO much. Lol.  What do you guys think of the mono canvas strap on the denim loop?  Does it clash?


----------



## DrTr

balen.girl said:


> Keepall XS & Key Cless
> View attachment 5334190


Twins on both!  Love your black and grey


----------



## snibor

Debbie65 said:


> Update!
> 
> I received a call from LV Atelier at So Coast Plaza that my nano speedy is not repairable therefore they gave me a LV gift card of my purchase price so I can use it towards ANY bag I want. I decided to go for the Speedy 20.  Thankfully the LV near me just happen to have it in stock!  I'm going there tomorrow to use my LV gift card and pay the difference for the 20.  Also I picked up my denim Loop today as well!  I am practically getting 2 new bags at the same time!  I feel like a princess!      I just live chain accessories, maybe a little TOO much. Lol.  What do you guys think of the mono canvas strap on the denim loop?  Does it clash?
> 
> View attachment 5334223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334228


I’m not crazy about the mono strap with it. But the bag is adorable.


----------



## balen.girl

DrTr said:


> Twins on both!  Love your black and grey


Yes, black and grey is easier to use for me. Never fails in any outfit. I am sure you love yours too..


----------



## Lizzys

bh4me said:


> With my city keepall runQUOTE]
> 
> Your city keepall looks great on you!  I can't thank you enough for posting these pics because I am debating on getting another xs vs the city keepall.  I have been stalking the forum in hopes of a mod shot of a woman with the city to help me decide.


----------



## Debbie65

snibor said:


> I’m not crazy about the mono strap with it. But the bag is adorable.


Yes maybe so huh?  I was trying to make use of the strap but I won't with this bag. Lol. Thank you for your input!  I know I can always count on my purseforum family!


----------



## brnicutie

I went shopping yesterday at my other favorite store. I brought the tote with me to carry all my bottles home.


----------



## luxeloversg

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## hoopsie

Airing out the 20+ years old Drouot before storing, having used this for the past couple of days. We got rained on!!!  Been to the library and then to pick up some school holiday donuts from a local bakery. Outfit nothing to write home about so hope you enjoy this "artistic"  shot from my playroom/office.


----------



## hoopsie

LavenderIce said:


> Afternoon tea with my Speedy 20 and I LV U BB Bandeau
> 
> View attachment 5333562


i love your bandeau wrapped around!


----------



## travelbliss

hoopsie said:


> Airing out the 20+ years old Drouot before storing, having used this for the past couple of days. We got rained on!!!  Been to the library and then to pick up some school holiday donuts from a local bakery. Outfit nothing to write home about so hope you enjoy this "artistic"  shot from my playroom/office.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334759



I LVoe vintage LV.  You've given me an idea.... I think I will post a few "in action" shots of some of my older,  less-seen bags in my collection !! Your Drouot is a true classic !!


----------



## bh4me

Sorry about your Nano but congrats on the Speedy 20!!! Yay! Did you get it from LV Bloomies in South Coast?? Just curious because my SA let me know that she had one available at the store but I was able to get it early Jan online. I kind of felt bad but I couldn’t pass it up last month, even she said it was hard to come by. 

Congrats on the loop as well!! What a treat!  The mono strap actually balances out with the mono tassel. I say wear whatever makes you happy. 

Enjoy your bags! 



Debbie65 said:


> Update!
> 
> I received a call from LV Atelier at So Coast Plaza that my nano speedy is not repairable therefore they gave me a LV gift card of my purchase price so I can use it towards ANY bag I want. I decided to go for the Speedy 20.  Thankfully the LV near me just happen to have it in stock!  I'm going there tomorrow to use my LV gift card and pay the difference for the 20.  Also I picked up my denim Loop today as well!  I am practically getting 2 new bags at the same time!  I feel like a princess!      I just live chain accessories, maybe a little TOO much. Lol.  What do you guys think of the mono canvas strap on the denim loop?  Does it clash?
> 
> View attachment 5334223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334228


----------



## bh4me

Lizzys said:


> Your city keepall looks great on you! I can't thank you enough for posting these pics because I am debating on getting another xs vs the city keepall. I have been stalking the forum in hopes of a mod shot of a woman with the city to help me decide.



You’re welcome! This is my only city keepall which I had a huge hesitation when I got it from the website. Like you, I was not sure how it would look on me. I‘ve never seen one irl and also feel like it‘s way bigger than most bags I carry these days. But I really liked the style plus unique design so I blindly went for it. I knew that it won’t be available if I did my research first… not the best move but hey fomo is real  Now, I’m waiting for the next city keepall design that I might like. I may even prefer the city vs xs. It‘s good size, light, and super comfy straps.


----------



## mrslkc23

With keepall XS ink to pick up my repaired graceful pm, which was sent back to the workshop due to a sloppy repair 
Tried on sunglasses too for fun!


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy Mini multicolor blanc & others at work today


----------



## Debbie65

bh4me said:


> Sorry about your Nano but congrats on the Speedy 20!!! Yay! Did you get it from LV Bloomies in South Coast?? Just curious because my SA let me know that she had one available at the store but I was able to get it early Jan online. I kind of felt bad but I couldn’t pass it up last month, even she said it was hard to come by.
> 
> Congrats on the loop as well!! What a treat!  The mono strap actually balances out with the mono tassel. I say wear whatever makes you happy.
> 
> Enjoy your bags!


Thank you so much!  No I actually got the Speedy 20 from Fashion Valley LV in San Diego.  I'm all over the place when it comes to LV.  I go where the goods are!   Lol. I got the Denim Loop from the So Coast Plaza Bloomingdales tho.  By chance, did the So Coast Bloomingdales have the Speedy 20 strap in the fushia or the black?  Mine is the fushia but I prefer the black.  Most likely I will sell my strap. I'm not into the fushia color, plus I have a mono canvas strap which I like better. It goes with EVERYTHING!  I see fashionphile is selling a ton of them! Lol.


----------



## hoopsie

travelbliss said:


> I LVoe vintage LV.  You've given me an idea.... I think I will post a few "in action" shots of some of my older,  less-seen bags in my collection !! Your Drouot is a true classic !!


that's a great idea, would be so interesting to see - i love seeing LV from the 2010s, 2000s and 1990s! I have a particular fondness for the 1990s and early 00s.x


----------



## gwendo25

Croisette today!


----------



## alikat33

Lunch date with my new bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrslkc23 said:


> With keepall XS ink to pick up my repaired graceful pm, which was sent back to the workshop due to a sloppy repair
> Tried on sunglasses too for fun!
> 
> View attachment 5335048


This bag looks really good on you!


----------



## Blossom89

Color blossom


----------



## Sunshine mama

Debbie65 said:


> Update!
> 
> I received a call from LV Atelier at So Coast Plaza that my nano speedy is not repairable therefore they gave me a LV gift card of my purchase price so I can use it towards ANY bag I want. I decided to go for the Speedy 20.  Thankfully the LV near me just happen to have it in stock!  I'm going there tomorrow to use my LV gift card and pay the difference for the 20.  Also I picked up my denim Loop today as well!  I am practically getting 2 new bags at the same time!  I feel like a princess!      I just live chain accessories, maybe a little TOO much. Lol.  What do you guys think of the mono canvas strap on the denim loop?  Does it clash?
> 
> View attachment 5334223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334228


Congrats Princess Deb! 
Do you think you'll miss the nano speedy?
The chain straps and the RCP look great. 
I do think the mono strap clashes with the bag.
Still, if you love it, you should wear it with the mono strap!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Debbie65 said:


> Update!
> 
> I received a call from LV Atelier at So Coast Plaza that my nano speedy is not repairable therefore they gave me a LV gift card of my purchase price so I can use it towards ANY bag I want. I decided to go for the Speedy 20.  Thankfully the LV near me just happen to have it in stock!  I'm going there tomorrow to use my LV gift card and pay the difference for the 20.  Also I picked up my denim Loop today as well!  I am practically getting 2 new bags at the same time!  I feel like a princess!      I just live chain accessories, maybe a little TOO much. Lol.  What do you guys think of the mono canvas strap on the denim loop?  Does it clash?
> 
> View attachment 5334223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334228


Congrats on this rare piece!
When my original Pochette Metis had a cracked canvas, LV gave me a store credit in the amount of the new higher pochette Metis price, not my original purchase price. This was years ago though when PM had just come out. 
I wonder if LV policy has changed since then?


----------



## Debbie65

alikat33 said:


> Lunch date with my new bag!


Nice!  I love the chain!  Did the bag come with that chain?  If not where did you purchase it? It looks great on your bag!  Enjoy your lunch date!


----------



## Debbie65

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats on this rare piece!
> When my original Pochette Metis had a cracked canvas, LV gave me a store credit in the amount of the new higher pochette Metis price, not my original purchase price. This was years ago though when PM had just come out.
> I wonder if LV policy has changed since then?


Yes I ended up getting the gift card from the Atelier at the new price increase however it just went up $30.  Good for anyone that still wanted one I suppose but I personally think it is GONE.  I may have gotten the last few left when I bought it in Jan 2022.  With the new nano speedy out, I can't imagine them making both new and old nano speedys.  Thank you for the congrats!  I personally thought I would have to wait a bit for a 20 to show up, but nope.  I found the 20 before I even got the gift card in my hand and thankfully my phenomenal SA held it for me.  The manager also offered the 20 at the price BEFORE the recent price increase.  I'm not sure if that's common customer service but if so, LV customer service is phenomenal! I never had any issues with a bag before to test them out until now.  I like my denim Loop alot but honestly I'm not in love with it.  It is smaller (in depth) then I thought and due to the shape your only "real estate" to put items in, is in the middle.  My old version nano speedy fits more then the denim loop.  Regardless I'm keeping it as I have nothing like it, and it is unique, but to have it cost so much more then the canvas version, honestly, imo, it is not worth the $2,400 (plus tax) that I paid. It came up to $2600ish. Lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

Debbie65 said:


> Yes I ended up getting the gift card from the Atelier at the new price increase however it just went up $30.  Good for anyone that still wanted one I suppose but I personally think it is GONE.  I may have gotten the last few left when I bought it in Jan 2022.  With the new nano speedy out, I can't imagine them making both new and old nano speedys.  Thank you for the congrats on my 20!  I personally thought I would have to wait a bit for a 20 to show up, but nope.  I found the 20 before I even got the gift card in my hand and thankfully my phenomenal SA held it for me.  The manager also offered the 20 at the price BEFORE the recent price increase.  I'm not sure if that's common customer service but if so, LV customer service is phenomenal! I never had any issues with a bag before to test them out until now.


Oh that was nice of LV to offer it to you with the before the increase price!


----------



## Debbie65

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh that was nice of LV to offer it to you with the before the increase price!


Yes!  I asked due to the circumstances of my nano having the issue, they told me they could repair then two weeks later said they didn't have the parts!  If I knew upfront I could have exchanged it out sooner and in time before the increase.  When the manager said ok, my mouth went wide open for a few seconds before I thanked her. I was shocked!  Lol. So always ask as you may get what you aaked for!


----------



## Debbie65

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats Princess Deb!
> Do you think you'll miss the nano speedy?
> The chain straps and the RCP look great.
> I do think the mono strap clashes with the bag.
> Still, if you love it, you should wear it with the mono strap!


Hahaha!  You're too cute! Thank you! Lol. I'm not a princess but I felt like one having 2 brand new LV bags! Lol. Thank you for saving me from wearing my mono strap out in public on the denim loop! Lol. That's why I love getting opinions here! Funny as my SA thought the monogram strap with the RCP would look great! I guess its all boils down to what a person likes but I'll just stick with the chain for now! Well, you asked if I will miss my nano speedy. I WANT to say I won't, as I can't get the old version Nano again unless I buy pre loved which I won't at those prices and with my experience with my own (which may be isolated, but who knows) but YES....I DO MISS IT!  It looks very basic with nothing in it, but when I put my items in it, and it gets that little round pudgy shape....its SO CUTE! It actually fits all my essentials with the SLGs!  The new nano speedy just doesn't have the same shape as it is shorter.  I like the height of the old nano speedy.  The depth is less too!  I can't size down a nano bag!  Lol. If they make the old nano size again, and the chaps are GLAZED (mine barely had any, it was super light, almost transparent red glazing) I may have to get another if the price stays under $2k.  I was hoping this 20 would take the desire away, but it doesn't totally, but it helps.  They are the same bag but 2 different looks.  I do believe for me the 20 is the perfect size, as it's not too small and not too large.  The 25, just the look of it, I felt was just too big that's why I never got one.  I'm happy with the 20 and love the look of it when just using it as a top handle bag.  Using it that way makes it more petite looking, which i like. I miss my old version nano speedy.  It's a miniature work horse.  Stylish and carried all my items!  RIP old nano speedy.  Why, why LV did you change up on the size with the new nano? Smh


----------



## Sunshine mama

Debbie65 said:


> Hahaha!  You're too cute! Thank you! Lol. I'm not a princess but I felt like one having 2 brand new LV bags! Lol. Thank you for saving me from wearing my mono strap out in public on the denim loop! Lol. That's why I love getting opinions here! Funny as my SA thought the monogram strap with the RCP would look great! I guess its all boils down to what a person likes but I'll just stick with the chain for now! Well, you asked if I will miss my nano speedy. I WANT to say I won't, as I can't get the old version Nano again unless I buy pre loved which I won't at those prices and with my experience with my own (which may be isolated, but who knows) but YES....I DO MISS IT!  It looks very basic with nothing in it, but when I put my items in it, and it gets that little round pudgy shape....its SO CUTE! It actually fits all my essentials with the SLGs!  The new nano speedy just doesn't have the same shape as it is shorter.  I like the height of the old nano speedy.  The depth is less too!  I can't size down a nano bag!  Lol. If they make the old nano size again, and the chaps are GLAZED (mine barely had any, it was super light, almost transparent red glazing) I may have to get another if the price stays under $2k.  I was hoping this 20 would take the desire away, but it doesn't totally, but it helps.  They are the same bag but 2 different looks.  I do believe for me the 20 is the perfect size, as it's not too small and not too large.  The 25, just the look of it, I felt was just too big that's why I never got one.  I'm happy with the 20 and love the look of it when just using it as a top handle bag.  Using it that way makes it more petite looking, which i like. I miss my old version nano speedy.  It's a miniature work horse.  Stylish and carried all my items!  RIP old nano speedy.  Why, why LV did you change up on the size with the new nano? Smh


I agree re the new nano speedy sizing.
At first,  I thought,  wow, a nano speedy with the detachable strap,  but the shorter and less deep sizing is a hard no for me.
I wish I had gotten the nano speedy when LV first introduced it. It was such a good price!


----------



## barbariska

Today at dillards. I was passing by a mirror and decided to take a pic for purse forum haha Palm Springs PM is good for shopping, hands-free, yay


----------



## barbariska

gwendo25 said:


> Croisette today!
> 
> View attachment 5335181


So cute!!


----------



## 23adeline

Heavy rain here early in the morning, I’m glad that I chose the correct bag for today   
Coussin BB


----------



## gwendo25

Lightening things up today with Felicie!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Speedy 35


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Heavy rain here early in the morning, I’m glad that I chose the correct bag for today
> Coussin BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335928


This can be worn in heavy rain?


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Same thought 


Sunshine mama said:


> This can be worn in heavy rain?


I thought the same question.


----------



## mizz_tiff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Speedy 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336099


Your speedy is gorge


----------



## alikat33

Debbie65 said:


> Nice!  I love the chain!  Did the bag come with that chain?  If not where did you purchase it? It looks great on your bag!  Enjoy your lunch date!



it came with it! I think it’s a little long, as is, so need to see if I can get some links removed. It’s the Flower Chain Capucines. Comes in a light pink, too.


----------



## bfly

Using my beloved speedy 30 today and cosmetic pouch to keep my essentials in place.


----------



## TresGriffin

Took a nice little “Lunch with Louis” break from work just now


----------



## Bumbles

luxeloversg said:


> Vivienne in Action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333264
> View attachment 5333265


Very cute in your denim keepall xs


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> I went shopping yesterday at my other favorite store. I brought the tote with me to carry all my bottles home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334586


I love bath and body too! And the otg!


----------



## Debbie65

alikat33 said:


> it came with it! I think it’s a little long, as is, so need to see if I can get some links removed. It’s the Flower Chain Capucines. Comes in a light pink, too.


Nice!  I think it's perfect!  I was hoping you bought it on Amazon or somewhere else as I would purchase it!  Lol


----------



## brnicutie

Bumbles said:


> I love bath and body too! And the otg!


Thanks Bumbles! My current favorite scent is their VDay Gingham Love.


----------



## DrTr

TresGriffin said:


> Took a nice little “Lunch with Louis” break from work just now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336303


So do tell what’s in the orange box!


----------



## TresGriffin

DrTr said:


> So do tell what’s in the orange box!


Well, after all the indecisiveness about whether I should keep it or trade it in for a My LV Heritage piece, I decided to keep what I had, which is a Brazza wallet in Monogram.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Thursday!


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> This can be worn in heavy rain?


For me, as long as no vachetta, can be worn during raining days  
But of course I won’t walk or run under the rain without umbrella


----------



## bagsamplified

bh4me said:


> You’re welcome! This is my only city keepall which I had a huge hesitation when I got it from the website. Like you, I was not sure how it would look on me. I‘ve never seen one irl and also feel like it‘s way bigger than most bags I carry these days. But I really liked the style plus unique design so I blindly went for it. I knew that it won’t be available if I did my research first… not the best move but hey fomo is real  Now, I’m waiting for the next city keepall design that I might like. I may even prefer the city vs xs. It‘s good size, light, and super comfy straps.


I am also so grateful you posted your modshot for the same reason! I did try one in the grey Aerogram in store for sizing, the grey isn't my taste but I LOVE the shape and the strap comfort! Not a fan of the logo all over the strap but I'd still use it anyway, even with other designer bags


----------



## bh4me

Debbie65 said:


> Thank you so much!  No I actually got the Speedy 20 from Fashion Valley LV in San Diego.  I'm all over the place when it comes to LV.  I go where the goods are!   Lol. I got the Denim Loop from the So Coast Plaza Bloomingdales tho.  By chance, did the So Coast Bloomingdales have the Speedy 20 strap in the fushia or the black?  Mine is the fushia but I prefer the black.  Most likely I will sell my strap. I'm not into the fushia color, plus I have a mono canvas strap which I like better. It goes with EVERYTHING!  I see fashionphile is selling a ton of them! Lol.



I got my denim loop from the same LV location  my favorite store. The Speedy 20 they had was with the pink strap. Color is not my first choice either but I got the pink one earlier this year. I had no luck with the black strap… just glad I was able to get one before the increase. I can switch out straps if needed. Yes, the mono canvas strap is great!


----------



## bh4me

bagsamplified said:


> I am also so grateful you posted your modshot for the same reason! I did try one in the grey Aerogram in store for sizing, the grey isn't my taste but I LOVE the shape and the strap comfort! Not a fan of the logo all over the strap but I'd still use it anyway, even with other designer bags


I had the same feelings about the strap. It made me a little conscious at the beginning but I got over it. The comfort outweighs it all for me. It would be nice if they made the women’s straps like the men’s line, thick but comfy.


----------



## Debbie65

bh4me said:


> I got my denim loop from the same LV location  my favorite store. The Speedy 20 they had was with the pink strap. Color is not my first choice either but I got the pink one earlier this year. I had no luck with the black strap… just glad I was able to get one before the increase. I can switch out straps if needed. Yes, the mono canvas strap is great!


Oh cool!  I wonder if we have the same SA at the LV Bloomingdales location? Lol. Mine is a male and starts with a R.  Yours?  Right, I was just glad to get a speedy 20!   I was sad my nano speedy couldn't be repaired but getting the 20 helps ease the blow some.


----------



## 23adeline

My Queen Capucines BB again


----------



## Debbie65

My 2 recent bags and most likely the only ones for the remainder of the year.  Wow, this will be a LONG YEAR!  LOL I added a strap extender to make both straps cross body for the Loop and the Speedy 20. What do you all think? I'm trying to make the monogram strap work for my Denim Loop. I took previous pics and posted them but those weren't that great. I feel you can see more of a broader view in these pics. I even added the round coin pouch to tie the strap in more. What do you all think? Stick with the original blue leather strap?


----------



## 23adeline

Debbie65 said:


> My 2 recent bags and most likely the only ones for the remainder of the year.  Wow, this will be a LONG YEAR!  LOL I added a strap extender to make both straps cross body for the Loop and the Speedy 20. What do you all think? I'm trying to make the monogram strap work for my Denim Loop. I took previous pics and posted them but those weren't that great. I feel you can see more of a broader view in these pics. I even added the round coin pouch to tie the strap in more. What do you all think? Stick with the original blue leather strap?


I prefer the original blue strap on your denim loop bag , for more feminine look. 
For the Speedy 20, both the mono strap and original strap looks good with chain extender and I like the way you hooked the round coin there


----------



## Bumbles

Debbie65 said:


> My 2 recent bags and most likely the only ones for the remainder of the year.  Wow, this will be a LONG YEAR!  LOL I added a strap extender to make both straps cross body for the Loop and the Speedy 20. What do you all think? I'm trying to make the monogram strap work for my Denim Loop. I took previous pics and posted them but those weren't that great. I feel you can see more of a broader view in these pics. I even added the round coin pouch to tie the strap in more. What do you all think? Stick with the original blue leather strap?


Your bags look gorgeous and the extenders look amazing.   It matches perfectly with the bags and so pretty. I got the speedy 20 in black so twinning with you on that bag. It’s so cute and adorable isn’t it? Where did you get the chain extenders from? I’m looking to get some for my bag too because the strap is too short for me. Do you mind sharing where you got them from? I’ve seen lots of different strap extenders but these are the prettiest by far. What is the length of your strap extender? For the loop I prefer the original blue strap as it matches and stand out more. The mono strap would go better with the speedy 20. Love the tiger cny hotstamp by the way!


----------



## Bumbles

My cute psm and victorine wallet


----------



## Debbie65

23adeline said:


> I prefer the original blue strap on your denim loop bag , for more feminine look.
> For the Speedy 20, both the mono strap and original strap looks good with chain extender and I like the way you hooked the round coin there


Thank you so much for taking the time to reply.  I feel the original blue strap is so BORING LOL. Less is more I know. I am known for going overboard that's why I like to come on here and ask for opinions. I was thinking about the denim bandouliere but for me to pay over $600 for it, I want to use it on other LV bags.  I only own 3 now.  The Artsy, Speedy 20 and the Denim Loop.  Thanks again for your input.


----------



## balen.girl

Collecting my order.. Wearing my large pochette from MPA with red empreinte strap from my old bag Spontini.


----------



## DrTr

TresGriffin said:


> Well, after all the indecisiveness about whether I should keep it or trade it in for a My LV Heritage piece, I decided to keep what I had, which is a Brazza wallet in Monogram.


Lovely


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Selene MM


----------



## TresGriffin

Taking the Brazza out for his first day out in the wild.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Debbie65 said:


> My 2 recent bags and most likely the only ones for the remainder of the year.  Wow, this will be a LONG YEAR!  LOL I added a strap extender to make both straps cross body for the Loop and the Speedy 20. What do you all think? I'm trying to make the monogram strap work for my Denim Loop. I took previous pics and posted them but those weren't that great. I feel you can see more of a broader view in these pics. I even added the round coin pouch to tie the strap in more. What do you all think? Stick with the original blue leather strap?


I love everything you did to the bags!
I actually like the mixed look of the denim and the mono!
And that Speedy looks really good on you!


----------



## LoveMyHalo

Perfect travel bags: Neverfull and Longchamp! Took a picture while waiting for a flight with my sister. She got lucky buying the Neverfull last December and missed the recent price increase.


----------



## DrTootr

My Watercolour Bumbag has been my most reached for LV lately and I took it to the opening of the new Apple Store in Abu Dhabi the other day...


----------



## bbcerisette66

DrTootr said:


> My Watercolour Bumbag has been my most reached for LV lately and I took it to the opening of the new Apple Store in Abu Dhabi the other day...
> 
> View attachment 5337072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337074


Such a gorgeous bag ! It is so fun to look for something you want and to succeed to have.


----------



## DrTootr

bbcerisette66 said:


> Such a gorgeous bag ! It is so fun to look for something you want and to succeed to have.


Thank you so much @bbcerisette66 and I totally agree with you


----------



## Debbie65

Sunshine mama said:


> I love everything you did to the bags!
> I actually like the mixed look of the denim and the mono!
> And that Speedy looks really good on you!


Aww thank you so much!  I am not the type of person to buy a bag and keep it looking the way I bought it. Lol. Sometimes it's just adding a bag charm, other times it's the strap...or both! Lol. Thank you for you input! It really means a lot!


----------



## Debbie65

Bumbles said:


> Your bags look gorgeous and the extenders look amazing.   It matches perfectly with the bags and so pretty. I got the speedy 20 in black so twinning with you on that bag. It’s so cute and adorable isn’t it? Where did you get the chain extenders from? I’m looking to get some for my bag too because the strap is too short for me. Do you mind sharing where you got them from? I’ve seen lots of different strap extenders but these are the prettiest by far. What is the length of your strap extender? For the loop I prefer the original blue strap as it matches and stand out more. The mono strap would go better with the speedy 20. Love the tiger cny hotstamp by the way!


Oh we are twinsies, almost! Lol  I wanted the black strap too!  but when this 20 was available I just said "I'll take it, who cares that the strap is pink!"! Lol. Luckily the strap is removable! Sure I do not mind sharing where I got the extenders. I got it from Amazon and the one I got is 6in each. 2 in a pack for $12.99 I believe and the quality is....WOW. I was VERY PLEASED! I did find a charm version (vs strap extender) that looks very similar with the lobster claw clasps vs the round O ring. It looks like the lobster version may not open as wide to clip on certain D rings and also it may not be as strong (the chain guage looks thin like how the bag charms are) so it may not support the weight of our speedy 20 or bags that are heavy. I'm not for certain tho as I did not get thar one but may for my mini pochette as in this version they have longer versions. Enough rambling lol. I'll just attach the links below and you can take a look! Thank you so much for your input on my bags! It's so appreciated! 



			Amazon.com
		





			Amazon.com


----------



## Bumbles

Debbie65 said:


> Oh we are twinsies, almost! Lol  I wanted the black strap too!  but when this 20 was available I just said "I'll take it, who cares that the strap is pink!"! Lol. Luckily the strap is removable! Sure I do not mind sharing where I got the extenders. I got it from Amazon and the one I got is 6in each. 2 in a pack for $12.99 I believe and the quality is....WOW. I was VERY PLEASED! I did find a charm version (vs strap extender) that looks very similar with the lobster claw clasps vs the round O ring. It looks like the lobster version may not open as wide to clip on certain D rings and also it may not be as strong (the chain guage looks thin like how the bag charms are) so it may not support the weight of our speedy 20 or bags that are heavy. I'm not for certain tho as I did not get thar one but may for my mini pochette as in this version they have longer versions. Enough rambling lol. I'll just attach the links below and you can take a look! Thank you so much for your input on my bags! It's so appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


Thanks for sharing. It indeed is very pretty and I agree the o ring looks more stronger! Great choice. The other charm one looks so nice too! I reckon you should get one. I will have a look and buy some and also planning to get a plain vachetta strap (generic) as well. I’ve seen some on here and they look really good. Unfortunately all my LV bags have black leather straps or DE strap on my sienna so I can use with the speedy as it will look too weird. Thanks again for sharing and your extender looks so pretty with your bags! Perfect match with the flowers on them! Love it!


----------



## Bumbles

DrTootr said:


> My Watercolour Bumbag has been my most reached for LV lately and I took it to the opening of the new Apple Store in Abu Dhabi the other day...
> 
> View attachment 5337072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337074


I love this bag!    So annoyed I didn’t get one as well. It’s stunning! So glad you got one here and came home to pick it up. How was your break here? I’m sure you had a wonderful time visiting friends and family!


----------



## Debbie65

Bumbles said:


> Thanks for sharing. It indeed is very pretty and I agree the o ring looks more stronger! Great choice. The other charm one looks so nice too! I reckon you should get one. I will have a look and buy some and also planning to get a plain vachetta strap (generic) as well. I’ve seen some on here and they look really good. Unfortunately all my LV bags have black leather straps or DE strap on my sienna so I can use with the speedy as it will look too weird. Thanks again for sharing and your extender looks so pretty with your bags! Perfect match with the flowers on them! Love it!



Thank you!  Oh I want a vachetta strap as well.  I was looking at them earlier on Amazon but I can't decide.  I don't like the ones with the super red glazing. If you find a perfect one, let me know please!  I was trying to figure out how wide?  What do you think?  Thank you!


----------



## Bumbles

Debbie65 said:


> Thank you!  Oh I want a vachetta strap as well.  I was looking at them earlier on Amazon but I can't decide.  I don't like the ones with the super red glazing. If you find a perfect one, let me know please!  I was trying to figure out how wide?  What do you think?  Thank you!


Yes I will let you know what I find. I think not to wide but then also not too thin as the bag it’s that big or will get that heavy. I think a nice one will look perfect. I’ll keep you posted


----------



## TresGriffin

Took my Brazza out for sushi and ramen after a great first day with it.


----------



## 23adeline

Mini Soft Trunk and expensive hand sanitizer case 


And I finally received this cap in perfect condition and the flower is properly placed in the center


----------



## Zinupop

Happy Saturday! Need all the bright colours to brighten our days!


	

		
			
		

		
	
n


----------



## Debbie65

23adeline said:


> Mini Soft Trunk and expensive hand sanitizer case
> View attachment 5337490
> 
> And I finally received this cap in perfect condition and the flower is properly placed in the center
> View attachment 5337492


Wow, really cool items!  I love it!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

DrTootr said:


> My Watercolour Bumbag has been my most reached for LV lately and I took it to the opening of the new Apple Store in Abu Dhabi the other day...
> 
> View attachment 5337072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337074


Awesome outfit


----------



## Debbie65

Love_N_Lune said:


> Awesome outfit


And cool pic!


----------



## DrTootr

Bumbles said:


> I love this bag!    So annoyed I didn’t get one as well. It’s stunning! So glad you got one here and came home to pick it up. How was your break here? I’m sure you had a wonderful time visiting friends and family!


Hey @Bumbles thank you and yes I really still feel so lucky how I was able to grab my watercolour bumbag via Australia. The wait was worth it, as I do find the bumbag style so practical for my day to day needs.  It was hard to say goodbye to everyone, as I loved being home, but I hope to be back again for Christmas this year, fingers crossed! Wishing you a wonderful weekend


----------



## DrTootr

Love_N_Lune said:


> Awesome outfit


Aww cheers @Love_N_Lune you are too kind 

And thank you also @Debbie65


----------



## Fashion412

Finally got my hands on the proper strap for my speedy 20.


----------



## LVovely

Fashion412 said:


> Finally got my hands on the proper strap for my speedy 20.
> 
> View attachment 5337775


Looks like it was made for the Speedy 20 ! Which strap is it exactly if I may ask?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

23adeline said:


> Mini Soft Trunk and expensive hand sanitizer case
> View attachment 5337490
> 
> And I finally received this cap in perfect condition and the flower is properly placed in the center
> View attachment 5337492


How does the hat fit? Does it look cute on? I was thinking of getting this hat. Thanks!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> My Watercolour Bumbag has been my most reached for LV lately and I took it to the opening of the new Apple Store in Abu Dhabi the other day...
> 
> View attachment 5337072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337074


You look stunning! I love how your shoes go with the bag, and your whole cool, nonchalant vibe!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fashion412 said:


> Finally got my hands on the proper strap for my speedy 20.
> 
> View attachment 5337775


It's a perfect match!


----------



## Bumbles

Zinupop said:


> Happy Saturday! Need all the bright colours to brighten our days!
> View attachment 5337526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n


Super stunning! Love the pink


----------



## Fashion412

lovelyrita said:


> Looks like it was made for the Speedy 20 ! Which strap is it exactly if I may ask?


Sure!


			https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/adjustable-shoulder-strap-16-mm-vvn-vvn-004672#J52312


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fashion412 said:


> Sure!
> 
> 
> https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/adjustable-shoulder-strap-16-mm-vvn-vvn-004672#J52312


This is so hard to find. How did you locate one?


----------



## brnicutie

Bumbles said:


> My cute psm and victorine wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336827


I'm loving your set, especially that print on the victorine.


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> I'm loving your set, especially that print on the victorine.


Thanks, it’s one of my fav Christmas animation prints.


----------



## Fashion412

Sunshine mama said:


> This is so hard to find. How did you locate one?


I went into my local store (Pittsburgh) and connected with the SA and basically was like whenever you can order one sign me up. He texted me a week later and it shipped from California.


----------



## bh4me

Debbie65 said:


> Oh cool!  I wonder if we have the same SA at the LV Bloomingdales location? Lol. Mine is a male and starts with a R.  Yours?  Right, I was just glad to get a speedy 20!   I was sad my nano speedy couldn't be repaired but getting the 20 helps ease the blow some.


Mine is S, female. They have a great sales team in that store  I’ve worked with another SA who is still there whom I also had a good relationship but somehow ended up long term with S.


----------



## bfly

I finally converted my cosmetic pouch into a crossbody bag


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Saturday deets!


----------



## Debbie65

Fashion412 said:


> Finally got my hands on the proper strap for my speedy 20.
> 
> View attachment 5337775


It looks SUPER NICE, as if it was purchased that way.    May I asked where it was purchased?  I'm looking for a vachetta strap for mine and I'm hoping to find one outside of purchasing from LV if possible.  Is yours untreated vachetta?  I never purchased a vachetta strap outside of LV and have always wondered if the strap would patina the same as the vachetta on a LV bag.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Can’t believe I actually wanted to let this one go!


----------



## LVovely

Debbie65 said:


> It looks SUPER NICE, as if it was purchased that way.    May I asked where it was purchased?  I'm looking for a vachetta strap for mine and I'm hoping to find one outside of purchasing from LV if possible.  Is yours untreated vachetta?  I never purchased a vachetta strap outside of LV and have always wondered if the strap would patina the same as the vachetta on a LV bag.


The strap is from LV; she posted a link above !


----------



## LVovely

Sunshine mama said:


> This is so hard to find. How did you locate one?


Is it? It‘s available at the moment online in Europe….


----------



## Debbie65

lovelyrita said:


> The strap is from LV; she posted a link above !


Yes thank you!  I saw that way later after I decided to scroll up. Lol thank you


----------



## 23adeline

LVlvoe_bug said:


> How does the hat fit? Does it look cute on? I was thinking of getting this hat. Thanks!!!


There are 3 buttons at the back for adjustment, I don’t think it look ‘ cute ‘on me   
I like this cap because its colour is not too dark or too light. If you like it, you should get it when it’s still available, and the price is still the same .


----------



## 23adeline

Using my most value for money LV today


----------



## Fashion412

Debbie65 said:


> It looks SUPER NICE, as if it was purchased that way.    May I asked where it was purchased?  I'm looking for a vachetta strap for mine and I'm hoping to find one outside of purchasing from LV if possible.  Is yours untreated vachetta?  I never purchased a vachetta strap outside of LV and have always wondered if the strap would patina the same as the vachetta on a LV bag.


It’s the LV strap from the store! It’s $375 one that’s adjustable. I reached out to my SA and he kept a lookout for me!


----------



## BagLady14

Islandbreeze said:


> I’m carrying the same bag. I love it and can’t bring myself to change purses!


It's so easy to use.  Feels weightless but holds everything and you can SEE everything without digging.  I wish I got both colors.  Now it's discontinued.


----------



## kacaruso

HeartMyMJs said:


> Saturday deets!
> View attachment 5338264


Beautiful


----------



## kacaruso

23adeline said:


> Mini Soft Trunk and expensive hand sanitizer case
> View attachment 5337490
> 
> And I finally received this cap in perfect condition and the flower is properly placed in the center
> View attachment 5337492
> 
> One word: WOW! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## kacaruso

23adeline said:


> My Queen Capucines BB again
> View attachment 5336821


Oh my goodness she is stunning! I’d love to add a Cappucines to my collection but the current price! I just want to cry…


----------



## Debbie65

Fashion412 said:


> It’s the LV strap from the store! It’s $375 one that’s adjustable. I reached out to my SA and he kept a lookout for me!


Is $375 the new increase price that just happened?  Just curious.  I want to do generic to save money as online they look like the same as the authentic but it will DRIVE ME CRAZY if it doesn't patina like my authentic speedy.  Lol. Do they?  I may just get it from LV.  I just hate to spend the money on a vachetta strap as I know it's a matter of time I'll get it stained as you can not just wipe it clean like coated canvas.


----------



## Debbie65

QUOTE="Fashion412, post: 35002739, member: 619045"]
Newest addition!

View attachment 5324999

[/QUOTE]
That Speedy looks so BEAUTIFUL on your white seat!  Lol. Love it!  I just purchased one myself!  I am such a homebody!  I need to get out so I can start using it as I refuse to bring it to work!  I work in the ER and I am NOT about to toss it on the floor or in some filthy drawer! Lol


----------



## Islandbreeze

BagLady14 said:


> It's so easy to use.  Feels weightless but holds everything and you can SEE everything without digging.  I wish I got both colors.  Now it's discontinued.


I agree! I absolutely love this purse. I bought it in monogram and by the time I decided I would buy in DA as well it was discontinued. Luckily I found one in basically new condition on Fashionphile and I’m very glad to have both!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Alma bb out at dinner.


----------



## Purse Chakra

Used both my epi Noe bags yesterday. My indigo Petite Noe accompanied me during a quick run to the post office. Then the piment Noe came out with the fam to spend a couple of hours at a local trampoline place for kids.


----------



## BagLady14

Islandbreeze said:


> I agree! I absolutely love this purse. I bought it in monogram and by the time I decided I would buy in DA as well it was discontinued. Luckily I found one in basically new condition on Fashionphile and I’m very glad to have both!


You are lucky to have both.  You should post a picture of them both together.


----------



## mimisora63

Felicie on the go. My current favorite bag!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

kacaruso said:


> Beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## gwendo25

Starting the week with these:


----------



## bbcerisette66

I still love my On My Side PM so much.  Sorry for the mess behind me.  This is my daughter's room


----------



## DrTr

The NF truly never gets full!  We had an emergency today - dwindling dog treats and kong balls. My NF came to the rescue


----------



## BleuSaphir

This beauty here!


----------



## baghabitz34

bbcerisette66 said:


> I still love my On My Side PM so much.  Sorry for the mess behind me.  This is my daughter's room
> View attachment 5339392


Love your bag! The On My Side does not get enough love.


----------



## coffeerun

Debbie65 said:


> Is $375 the new increase price that just happened?  Just curious.  I want to do generic to save money as online they look like the same as the authentic but it will DRIVE ME CRAZY if it doesn't patina like my authentic speedy.  Lol. Do they?  I may just get it from LV.  I just hate to spend the money on a vachetta strap as I know it's a matter of time I'll get it stained as you can not just wipe it clean like coated canvas.


Yes, it is now $375. I ordered and paid for the 16mm mono one for $275 in November 2021 and when it finally arrived in February 2022, I checked the website and the 16mm in Vvn , mono and Epi jumped to $375. I’m using it for my mono Loop (), mono PA and mono speedy b25! Well worth it to me. Of course there aren’t any other options than LV for the mono one. Hope you can get the 16mm one soon!


----------



## Debbie65

coffeerun said:


> Yes, it is now $375. I ordered and paid for the 16mm mono one for $275 in November 2021 and when it finally arrived in February 2022, I checked the website and the 16mm in Vvn , mono and Epi jumped to $375. I’m using it for my mono Loop (), mono PA and mono speedy b25! Well worth it to me. Of course there aren’t any other options than LV for the mono one. Hope you can get the 16mm one soon!


Like the little bit of vachetta on the strap!  Matches well.


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> The NF truly never gets full!  We had an emergency today - dwindling dog treats and kong balls. My NF came to the rescue
> 
> View attachment 5339495



I really love the pink trim — this is such a beautiful NF .


----------



## 23adeline

My favourite City Steamer Mini, I have been using it for 2 days continuously


----------



## fyn72

bbcerisette66 said:


> I still love my On My Side PM so much.  Sorry for the mess behind me.  This is my daughter's room
> View attachment 5339392


Beautiful


----------



## bbcerisette66

baghabitz34 said:


> Love your bag! The On My Side does not get enough love.


That is true ! Thank you.


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you my sweetie


----------



## Bumbles

mimisora63 said:


> Felicie on the go. My current favorite bag!


Great mini bag combo!


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> The NF truly never gets full!  We had an emergency today - dwindling dog treats and kong balls. My NF came to the rescue
> 
> View attachment 5339495


Love it!


----------



## EveyB

bbcerisette66 said:


> I still love my On My Side PM so much.  Sorry for the mess behind me.  This is my daughter's room
> View attachment 5339392


Love it   And it looks so good on you!


----------



## ktd22

BleuSaphir said:


> View attachment 5339862
> 
> This beauty here!


What is this piece called?! I love it


----------



## BleuSaphir

ktd22 said:


> What is this piece called?! I love it


Rabat Key Pouch in Epi leather.


----------



## Purse Chakra

Out for a Fat Tuesday-themed dinner. My Soufflout MM borrowed my Mardi Gras beads for the photo!


----------



## bbcerisette66

EveyB said:


> Love it   And it looks so good on you!


Thank you EveyB


----------



## 23adeline

My few Monogram items today , shoes are with a little bit of monogram too


----------



## DrTr

This NIGO sling bag is wonderful for dog walks, so we tried it out today!  It goes on crossbody, and fits flat at my waist with the all important dog treats, bags, phone and keys. And we picked up my mail and found this - with two of my favorite bad a** Queens on the cover! Great day


----------



## TresGriffin

Picking up an order from the Apple store:


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> This NIGO sling bag is wonderful for dog walks, so we tried it out today!  It goes on crossbody, and fits flat at my waist with the all important dog treats, bags, phone and keys. And we picked up my mail and found this - with two of my favorite bad a** Queens on the cover! Great day
> 
> View attachment 5341195



Love the alternating monogram eclipse and reverse eclipse stripes


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Love the alternating monogram eclipse and reverse eclipse stripes


Thank you I love this mono pattern too. I probably wouldn’t miss the patch  But it is different than anything else in my collection and I love it. This style of sling bag just fits phenomenally flat against the body, and as a “man’s” bag the strap is plenty long. It’s my version of the bumbag - and it’s so easy to get in and out of.  Here’s hoping the summer canvas will be interesting!!


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> You look stunning! I love how your shoes go with the bag, and your whole cool, nonchalant vibe!


Aww thanks a million @Sunshine mama


----------



## DrTootr

Rocking some old with some new LV Denim vibes this week! And mixing my new pink Micro Pochette Accessoires and ombre blue Denim Scrunchy with my Marc Jacobs Monogram Denim Sunburst PM Bag. In the last pic, showing some of the things I can fit in my Micro Pochette Accessoires (Chanel SLG excluded of course) x


----------



## Cab2407

23adeline said:


> Speedy Mini multicolor blanc & others at work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335078


I want this bag sooooo bad!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Cab2407 said:


> I want this bag sooooo bad!!!


We can only shop from resellers, but it’s very hard to get a perfectly white one. They normally have some colour transfer either from the maroon lining or the piping . Mine has some yellowish colour transfer from piping only at the bottom 1/3 area , so I could accept it


----------



## mimisora63

Bumbles said:


> Great mini bag combo!


Thank you


----------



## farahellyna

Out for early dinner with my 14 year-old speedy 30 ❤️


----------



## 23adeline

Taking updated pic of my Nano family


----------



## 23adeline

Getting ready to go home after a busy working day


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> I still love my On My Side PM so much.  Sorry for the mess behind me.  This is my daughter's room
> View attachment 5339392


You look gorgeous with that gorgeous bag and coat!


----------



## BleuSaphir

First time to use her out in the wild.


----------



## Debbie65

BleuSaphir said:


> View attachment 5342481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time to use her out in the wild.


Nice!  I just love getting new vachetta!  Enjoy!


----------



## 23adeline

My first Capucines BB , it has both silver and gold hardware so I can wear both WG & RG jewelry


----------



## BleuSaphir

Debbie65 said:


> Nice!  I just love getting new vachetta!  Enjoy!


I can’t wait to see her darken over time.


----------



## kacaruso

23adeline said:


> My few Monogram items today , shoes are with a little bit of monogram too
> View attachment 5341037


Wow! In love with this look ❤️


----------



## kacaruso

farahellyna said:


> Out for early dinner with my 14 year-old speedy 30 ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341990


She looks fabulous! ❤️


----------



## GAN

Almost forgot this clutch box till I was asking my SA about the new soft trunk bag. Carrying this beauty out today with my fav bear charm for my dinner date!


----------



## Debbie65

GAN said:


> Almost forgot this clutch box till I was asking my SA about the new soft trunk bag. Carrying this beauty out today with my fav bear charm for my dinner date!


Oh wow, you almost forgot you own this cutie?!  Wow, you must have a collection of nice handbags to almost forget! Lol


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> You look gorgeous with that gorgeous bag and coat!


Thank you so much Sunshine Mama


----------



## cielopark

Getting my coffee after my morning walk with the nano speedy. Love the patina of my bag. One of my most used bag. Easy grab and go.


----------



## bfly

Happy Friday tpfers. Ready to enjoy my weekend with my crossbody pouch


----------



## balen.girl

Coffee morning with my 20..


----------



## 23adeline

Love this cutie with a relatively over size top handle


----------



## Bumbles

bfly said:


> Happy Friday tpfers. Ready to enjoy my weekend with my crossbody pouch
> 
> View attachment 5343101


Nice! Love that blue cch. Twinning!


----------



## bfly

Bumbles said:


> Nice! Love that blue cch. Twinning!



Thank you @Bumbles. Yayy … do you get the color for this year? i am picking up my cherry red today.


----------



## mrslkc23

balen.girl said:


> Coffee morning with my 20..
> View attachment 5343671


Oh wooow look at that gorgeous patina


----------



## snibor

Speedy 20 today but with the mono adjustable strap.


----------



## Purse Chakra

It has been a long month already!

Decompressing over Saturday brunch in . . . a dome.


----------



## Debbie65

Purse Chakra said:


> It has been a long month already!
> 
> Decompressing over Saturday brunch in . . . a dome.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344150


What a beautiful bag!  I just purchased mine in October of last year.  It's nice to see that there are still Artsy fans out there.  A casual bag that doesn't always look casual.  It's such a stunner!


----------



## Bumbles

bfly said:


> Thank you @Bumbles. Yayy … do you get the color for this year? i am picking up my cherry red today.


That’s exciting. Will this be your 2nd or do you have a collection of cch’s? They are really handy and cute. I am kinda bummed I missed the fluoro yellow (previous years) and pink from last year. No, I didn’t get it. In Jan I got the pink po from Virgil’s collection (very very pricey and my most expensive po), so thought I would enjoy that til the summer canvas comes to get some pastel slgs.


----------



## Bumbles

mrslkc23 said:


> Oh wooow look at that gorgeous patina


I know right? Great patina @balen.girl!


----------



## bfly

Using my crossbody pouch today for picking up my preordered item.


----------



## bfly

Bumbles said:


> That’s exciting. Will this be your 2nd or do you have a collection of cch’s? They are really handy and cute. I am kinda bummed I missed the fluoro yellow (previous years) and pink from last year. No, I didn’t get it. In Jan I got the pink po from Virgil’s collection (very very pricey and my most expensive po), so thought I would enjoy that til the summer canvas comes to get some pastel slgs.



This one will be my 3rd one and I think I am done with taigarama cch unless the yellow comes back as I missed it too when it was released years back. Now I have this cherry red, blue and pink. Actually I saw the gun metal side by side today and honestly it’s nice as well it has metallic sheen to it so it’s not flat grey and I almost getting it instead the red but then I decided to stick with my first choice

I missed the Virgil p.o, I had two chances to get it from my CA but too late to respond and missed it, guess never meant to be but I’m glad you and others able to score them.


----------



## Bumbles

bfly said:


> This one will be my 3rd one and I think I am done with taigarama cch unless the yellow comes back as I missed it too when it was released years back. Now I have this cherry red, blue and pink. Actually I saw the gun metal side by side today and honestly it’s nice as well it has metallic sheen to it so it’s not flat grey and I almost getting it instead the red but then I decided to stick with my first choice
> 
> I missed the Virgil p.o, I had two chances to get it from my CA but too late to respond and missed it, guess never meant to be but I’m glad you and others able to score them.


Oh you got the pink cch too. Nice!  That and the blue are my fav. Yeah from the pics the gunmetal taigarama looks really pretty too, but I’m glad you stuck with the red. I saw a YouTube on it and it’s very pretty. Bright and pretty and doesn’t disappoint at all. Are you going to unbox and show us a family shot of them too? Would love to see it.

I’m sorry to hear you missed out on the pink po. But like you say, it wasn’t meant to be and that leaves more money to spend on later collections! That’s my motto too.


----------



## bfly

Bumbles said:


> Oh you got the pink cch too. Nice!  That and the blue are my fav. Yeah from the pics the gunmetal taigarama looks really pretty too, but I’m glad you stuck with the red. I saw a YouTube on it and it’s very pretty. Bright and pretty and doesn’t disappoint at all. Are you going to unbox and show us a family shot of them too? Would love to see it.
> 
> I’m sorry to hear you missed out on the pink po. But like you say, it wasn’t meant to be and that leaves more money to spend on later collections! That’s my motto too.



It’s totally okay. There will always later collections as you said.
I will post a picture of those three together. Meanwhile I just posted the red one on March thread.


----------



## bfly

bfly said:


> It’s totally okay. There will always later collections as you said.
> I will post a picture of those three together. Meanwhile I just posted the red one on March thread.



@Bumbles here is my mini collections of taigarama cch.


----------



## Bumbles

bfly said:


> @Bumbles here is my mini collections of taigarama cch.
> View attachment 5344380


 What a spectacular collection! I love how each colour pops and is so bright and happy! Like a ray of sunshine!  I agree the yellow would of been perfect! Enjoy my friend!


----------



## bh4me

My Wheel Box bag for the day


----------



## Iamminda

bh4me said:


> My Wheel Box bag for the day
> View attachment 5344422
> View attachment 5344423



I love this gorgeous bag — this may be my favorite round LV bag


----------



## Iamminda

This one today


----------



## balen.girl

mrslkc23 said:


> Oh wooow look at that gorgeous patina





Bumbles said:


> I know right? Great patina @balen.girl!


Thank you dear. That kind of patina is my favorite too..


----------



## fyn72

Went out for brunch to get out of the house, more severe storms forecast this afternoon


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> Went out for brunch to get out of the house, more severe storms forecast this afternoon
> View attachment 5344472



Glad you had a chance to go out for a bit.  Stay safe fyn and all our AU friends


----------



## bfly

Bumbles said:


> What a spectacular collection! I love how each colour pops and is so bright and happy! Like a ray of sunshine!  I agree the yellow would of been perfect! Enjoy my friend!



Thank you dear, I will


----------



## 23adeline

For size comparison :
Twist Mini , PM and MM


----------



## candypoo

It's the weekend 
I use the earpods case as my hand sanitizer holder for easy access.


----------



## Fashion412

Debbie65 said:


> Is $375 the new increase price that just happened?  Just curious.  I want to do generic to save money as online they look like the same as the authentic but it will DRIVE ME CRAZY if it doesn't patina like my authentic speedy.  Lol. Do they?  I may just get it from LV.  I just hate to spend the money on a vachetta strap as I know it's a matter of time I'll get it stained as you can not just wipe it clean like coated canvas.


I personally would only buy from LV so they do patina and match. But that’s just me. I sold the strap the bag came with and replaced it with the vachetta one.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> This one today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344459


Wow! Love the bandeau with this M.  I really need to figure out how to do things like this with my one bandeau


----------



## Aliluvlv

We just had a big ice, rain and snow storm and picked up at least 5 more inches of snow last night so I needed to remind myself that spring will come.. someday!


----------



## Iamminda

Good to see you A  — it’s been a bit since we last saw you here.  Yikes — 5 inches of snow?  Stay warm A . Hope you get to use your beautiful DA pieces soon.



Aliluvlv said:


> We just had a big ice, rain and snow storm and picked up at least 5 more inches of snow last night so I needed to remind myself that spring will come.. someday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345134



Thanks A .  It’s fun to play with bandeaus now that I have had them for a few years.  The more I buy, the more I feel compelled to use them .  I hope to see yours in action soon .  



Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! Love the bandeau with this M.  I really need to figure out how to do things like this with my one bandeau


----------



## bfly

Aliluvlv said:


> We just had a big ice, rain and snow storm and picked up at least 5 more inches of snow last night so I needed to remind myself that spring will come.. someday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345134



Stay safe. Love your azur collections.


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> We just had a big ice, rain and snow storm and picked up at least 5 more inches of snow last night so I needed to remind myself that spring will come.. someday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345134


I'm loving your DA family, Ali! Hoping better weather shows up soon.


----------



## Linnie1

Aliluvlv said:


> We just had a big ice, rain and snow storm and picked up at least 5 more inches of snow last night so I needed to remind myself that spring will come.. someday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345134


Love your pieces.  I was able to get the PA in DA last week and was so excited.  It's still sitting on my dresser so  I can look at it every time I go by.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Good to see you A  — it’s been a bit since we last saw you here.  Yikes — 5 inches of snow?  Stay warm A . Hope you get to use your beautiful DA pieces soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks A . It’s fun to play with bandeaus now that I have had them for a few years. The more I buy, the more I feel compelled to use them . I hope to see yours in action soon .


 It’s great to see you too M! Hope all is well  I really need to learn how to wrap the handle on my graceful so I’m more confident using it for the first time


bfly said:


> Stay safe. Love your azur collections.


 Thank you! 


brnicutie said:


> I'm loving your DA family, Ali! Hoping better weather shows up soon.


 Thank you brnicutie! Hope you’re enjoying some better weather for me 


Linnie1 said:


> Love your pieces.  I was able to get the PA in DA last week and was so excited.  It's still sitting on my dresser so  I can look at it every time I go by.


 Ooohhh congratulations! That’s a hard one to get. I was excited when my CA found my PA 4 years ago. I love looking at that fresh DA print. My graceful has been on display like that since Christmas  You’ll love it!


----------



## DrTr

Aliluvlv said:


> We just had a big ice, rain and snow storm and picked up at least 5 more inches of snow last night so I needed to remind myself that spring will come.. someday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345134


Lovely collection!! What a yucky storm, stay upright out there  And yes spring WILL come!!


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> This one today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344459


What a great idea to put the bandeau like this! They look perfect together   Love the colours!


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> What a great idea to put the bandeau like this! They look perfect together   Love the colours!



Thanks so much E .  I am having so much fun with my bandeaus — everyone, please indulge me in one more picture from today


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Went out for brunch to get out of the house, more severe storms forecast this afternoon
> View attachment 5344472


This is such a pretty photo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This one today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344459


So pretty!


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a pretty photo!


Aww thanks @Sunshine mama!


----------



## 23adeline

My pink bags of the day , I’m going to use the biggest kirigami pouch as my lunch bag, so that I have an excuse to buy the April launching kirigami


----------



## bagsamplified

23adeline said:


> My pink bags of the day , I’m going to use the biggest kirigami pouch as my lunch bag, so that I have an excuse to buy the April launching kirigami
> View attachment 5345719


Lol such a cute lunch bag!!


----------



## Bumbles

Aliluvlv said:


> We just had a big ice, rain and snow storm and picked up at least 5 more inches of snow last night so I needed to remind myself that spring will come.. someday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345134


What a pretty bunch of Azur items


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black Carmel Hobo


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much E .  I am having so much fun with my bandeaus — everyone, please indulge me in one more picture from today


Lovely! And we will always indulge you


----------



## Jumper

Every time I carry my new Diane, it would rain. I don’t know if the aged leather trim could stand the rain.


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTr said:


> Lovely collection!! What a yucky storm, stay upright out there  And yes spring WILL come!!


 Thank you DrTr! The sun was shining on the way to work and it looked like a winter wonderland. 


Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much E . I am having so much fun with my bandeaus — everyone, please indulge me in one more picture from today


That’s even more fabulous M! Love it!


Bumbles said:


> What a pretty bunch of Azur items


 Thank you Bumbles!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Happy Monogram Monday everyone


----------



## TresGriffin

Monogram Brazza and Damier Graphite Key Cles in tow for lunch with a friend.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Happy Monogram Monday everyone
> 
> View attachment 5345864



Love this picture with such a happy travel vibe .  Happy Week to you A


----------



## DrTr

TresGriffin said:


> Monogram Brazza and Damier Graphite Key Cles in tow for lunch with a friend.
> 
> View attachment 5346006


Really love your Brazza! Twins on the cles (isn’t it great)  and lunch looks wonderful


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks sweet ladies .  I promise that’s the last picture of that bag/bandeau combo 



DrTr said:


> Lovely! And we will always indulge you





Aliluvlv said:


> That’s even more fabulous M! Love it!


----------



## TresGriffin

(please remove)


----------



## TresGriffin

DrTr said:


> Really love your Brazza! Twins on the cles (isn’t it great)  and lunch looks wonderful


I'm loving my Brazza too! And hibachi with yum-yum sauce is always good!


----------



## eena1230

Using this little cutie today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

eena1230 said:


> Using this little cutie today!
> 
> View attachment 5346374


It's so cute!!


----------



## Grande Latte

Today. Saumur.


----------



## eena1230

Sunshine mama said:


> It's so cute!!


Thank you dear! Not as wonderful as your pictures though


----------



## 23adeline

Trying thick strap + RCP with OTG PM because I ordered the Sunrise pastel OTG pm that comes with thick strap , do they look weird together ?


----------



## Bumbles

eena1230 said:


> Using this little cutie today!
> 
> View attachment 5346374


This is such a gorgeous honey gold colour! Simply stunning!


----------



## gwendo25

Bag of the day, Siena MM!


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Trying thick strap + RCP with OTG PM because I ordered the Sunrise pastel OTG pm that comes with thick strap , do they look weird together ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346487
> View attachment 5346488


I prefer with the original strap. It is too busy in my opinion.


----------



## boyoverboard

My husband and I have just arrived back home from a short staycation. The Scottish Highlands have so much beauty to offer and I’ve never once been underwhelmed by any of the places we’ve visited, but this view from the cottage we rented takes the cake. To wake up to this every morning!   (And some extra photos of surrounding areas!)


----------



## Sunshine mama

boyoverboard said:


> My husband and I have just arrived back home from a short staycation. The Scottish Highlands have so much beauty to offer and I’ve never once been underwhelmed by any of the places we’ve visited, but this view from the cottage we rented takes the cake. To wake up to this every morning!   (And some extra photos of surrounding areas!)
> 
> View attachment 5346926
> 
> View attachment 5346932
> View attachment 5346927
> 
> View attachment 5346928
> 
> View attachment 5346931


That's beautiful!


----------



## Loriad

boyoverboard said:


> My husband and I have just arrived back home from a short staycation. The Scottish Highlands have so much beauty to offer and I’ve never once been underwhelmed by any of the places we’ve visited, but this view from the cottage we rented takes the cake. To wake up to this every morning!   (And some extra photos of surrounding areas!)
> 
> View attachment 5346926
> 
> View attachment 5346932
> View attachment 5346927
> 
> View attachment 5346928
> 
> View attachment 5346931


This looks AMAZING!


----------



## TresGriffin

> My husband and I have just arrived back home from a short staycation. The Scottish Highlands have so much beauty to offer and I’ve never once been underwhelmed by any of the places we’ve visited, but this view from the cottage we rented takes the cake. To wake up to this every morning!   (And some extra photos of surrounding areas!)
> 
> View attachment 5346926
> 
> View attachment 5346932
> View attachment 5346927
> 
> View attachment 5346928
> 
> View attachment 5346931


So, this is why LV should stick to the classics. I don't think something with a bright orange plastic chain would look good against these kind of backdrops as a classic Damier or Monogram piece.

Gorgeous photos!


----------



## eena1230

Bumbles said:


> This is such a gorgeous honey gold colour! Simply stunning!


Thank you Dear! Yes this color is really stunning! 
Btw, how do you like your Speedy 20? Have you used it yet? 
Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## eena1230

boyoverboard said:


> My husband and I have just arrived back home from a short staycation. The Scottish Highlands have so much beauty to offer and I’ve never once been underwhelmed by any of the places we’ve visited, but this view from the cottage we rented takes the cake. To wake up to this every morning!   (And some extra photos of surrounding areas!)
> 
> View attachment 5346926
> 
> View attachment 5346932
> View attachment 5346927
> 
> View attachment 5346928
> 
> View attachment 5346931


What an awesome view!


----------



## Bumbles

boyoverboard said:


> My husband and I have just arrived back home from a short staycation. The Scottish Highlands have so much beauty to offer and I’ve never once been underwhelmed by any of the places we’ve visited, but this view from the cottage we rented takes the cake. To wake up to this every morning!   (And some extra photos of surrounding areas!)
> 
> View attachment 5346926
> 
> View attachment 5346932
> View attachment 5346927
> 
> View attachment 5346928
> 
> View attachment 5346931


One word, gorgeous!


----------



## Bumbles

eena1230 said:


> Thank you Dear! Yes this color is really stunning!
> Btw, how do you like your Speedy 20? Have you used it yet?
> Have a great Tuesday!


Thanks for asking. No, not yet. Just letting the handles start the tanning process before taking it out and besides, it’s been raining here non stop for over 2 weeks and flooding so haven’t been anywhere. Hopefully soon!


----------



## boyoverboard

TresGriffin said:


> So, this is why LV should stick to the classics. I don't think something with a bright orange plastic chain would look good against these kind of backdrops as a classic Damier or Monogram piece.
> 
> Gorgeous photos!



My thoughts exactly. There must be a market for those items, because people are buying them, but for me personally, nothing beats the classics. This Keepall is a decade old and is good as new. I'm so grateful that I got it when I did.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

boyoverboard said:


> My husband and I have just arrived back home from a short staycation. The Scottish Highlands have so much beauty to offer and I’ve never once been underwhelmed by any of the places we’ve visited, but this view from the cottage we rented takes the cake. To wake up to this every morning!   (And some extra photos of surrounding areas!)
> 
> View attachment 5346926
> 
> View attachment 5346932
> View attachment 5346927
> 
> View attachment 5346928
> 
> View attachment 5346931


Love the bag, the dog and the amazingly beautiful landscape!


----------



## boyoverboard

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Love the bag, the dog and the amazingly beautiful landscape!


Thank you! My fur baby Kuzi had a ball on this trip, he loved it as much as we did!


----------



## EveyB

eena1230 said:


> Using this little cutie today!
> 
> View attachment 5346374


So cute! Love the colour


----------



## DrTr

boyoverboard said:


> My husband and I have just arrived back home from a short staycation. The Scottish Highlands have so much beauty to offer and I’ve never once been underwhelmed by any of the places we’ve visited, but this view from the cottage we rented takes the cake. To wake up to this every morning!   (And some extra photos of surrounding areas!)
> 
> View attachment 5346926
> 
> View attachment 5346932
> View attachment 5346927
> 
> View attachment 5346928
> 
> View attachment 5346931


Oh wow - what an absolutely gorgeous place! And your sweet puppers   How nice the three of you could get away to such a gorgeous place together as a family, and of course your fabulous keepall. Thanks for sharing - no trips here anytime soon so I can live vicariously through yours.


----------



## Aliluvlv

boyoverboard said:


> My husband and I have just arrived back home from a short staycation. The Scottish Highlands have so much beauty to offer and I’ve never once been underwhelmed by any of the places we’ve visited, but this view from the cottage we rented takes the cake. To wake up to this every morning!   (And some extra photos of surrounding areas!)
> 
> View attachment 5346926
> 
> View attachment 5346932
> View attachment 5346927
> 
> View attachment 5346928
> 
> View attachment 5346931


Omg it just doesn’t get any better than that! Wow!  Spectacular pictures. I’d love to know where you were in the highlands. Your pictures are better than postcards (and such a gorgeous keepall!). Can’t wait to get back to Scotland someday.


----------



## Islandbreeze

boyoverboard said:


> My husband and I have just arrived back home from a short staycation. The Scottish Highlands have so much beauty to offer and I’ve never once been underwhelmed by any of the places we’ve visited, but this view from the cottage we rented takes the cake. To wake up to this every morning!   (And some extra photos of surrounding areas!)
> 
> View attachment 5346926
> 
> View attachment 5346932
> View attachment 5346927
> 
> View attachment 5346928
> 
> View attachment 5346931


Beautiful pictures! Scotland is definitely on our list.


----------



## bh4me

Iamminda said:


> I love this gorgeous bag — this may be my favorite round LV bag


I was so anxious to get it. I tried to convince myself not too and resisted the urge… oh well, didn’t work. When I saw it available, it was game over


----------



## bagsamplified

23adeline said:


> Trying thick strap + RCP with OTG PM because I ordered the Sunrise pastel OTG pm that comes with thick strap , do they look weird together ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346487
> View attachment 5346488


I don't think it looks weird, it looks great! I have a Prada tote that is similar size and just waaaaayyy too heavy with the very narrow strap. I'm looking out for a broader fabric strap (LV or not) to make more use of the bag. 

Will be great to see the new OTG PM! I liked the colour a lot. It actually looked quite elegant and sporty. I hope I'm not talking myself into it


----------



## bbcerisette66

boyoverboard said:


> My husband and I have just arrived back home from a short staycation. The Scottish Highlands have so much beauty to offer and I’ve never once been underwhelmed by any of the places we’ve visited, but this view from the cottage we rented takes the cake. To wake up to this every morning!   (And some extra photos of surrounding areas!)
> 
> View attachment 5346926
> 
> View attachment 5346932
> View attachment 5346927
> 
> View attachment 5346928
> 
> View attachment 5346931


Beautiful landscapes


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> I prefer with the original strap. It is too busy in my opinion.


Hopefully without the speedy charm and with the harmony color strap , it won’t looks too busy   Or else I don’t use the original strap with it.



bagsamplified said:


> I don't think it looks weird, it looks great! I have a Prada tote that is similar size and just waaaaayyy too heavy with the very narrow strap. I'm looking out for a broader fabric strap (LV or not) to make more use of the bag.
> 
> Will be great to see the new OTG PM! I liked the colour a lot. It actually looked quite elegant and sporty. I hope I'm not talking myself into it


 Come come let’s be bag twins


----------



## 23adeline

Just noticed some dirt at corner of these 2 light color bags , again managed to clean them with my facial cleansing oil


----------



## boyoverboard

Aliluvlv said:


> Omg it just doesn’t get any better than that! Wow!  Spectacular pictures. I’d love to know where you were in the highlands. Your pictures are better than postcards (and such a gorgeous keepall!). Can’t wait to get back to Scotland someday.


Thank you.   We were staying about a mile outside the village of Plockton, which is near to the bridge to the Isle of Skye. Plockton is a beautiful place, but this cottage was perfect because it was so secluded and on a private beach. We were actually able to walk along a coral strand to get to the island opposite the beach that you can see in my photo with the Keepall! I highly recommend visiting this area, so many beautiful forest walks and coral beaches nearby.


----------



## eena1230

EveyB said:


> So cute! Love the colour


Thank you dear Evey!


----------



## Vevy

At Starbucks enjoying a white chocolate mocha with my Duomo crossbody and her Illustre Trunk Key Holder friend ☕️


----------



## Love_N_Lune

23adeline said:


> Just noticed some dirt at corner of these 2 light color bags , again managed to clean them with my facial cleansing oil
> View attachment 5347726
> View attachment 5347766


Girl!? What balm do you use?!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Vevy said:


> At Starbucks enjoying a white chocolate mocha with my Duomo crossbody and her Illustre Trunk Key Holder friend ☕
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347994


Love this bag!


----------



## Vevy

Love_N_Lune said:


> Love this bag!


Thank you! ☺️ I love it, too. It's very roomy and comfortable to wear.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black Carmel Hobo


----------



## Miss Liz

Empriente in action… at home.


----------



## bagsamplified

Miss Liz said:


> View attachment 5348352
> 
> Empriente in action… at home.


Beautiful collection! So classic


----------



## thebattagirl

My Prada hobo with some LV goodies


----------



## Marmotte

Return to Work in Switzerland


----------



## bagsamplified

Marmotte said:


> Return to Work in Switzerland
> View attachment 5348574


Great way to style your return to work! Btw I recognise that Coaching Habit book, have you read it? It's on my list to read


----------



## 23adeline

Love_N_Lune said:


> Girl!? What balm do you use?!


I use this Laneige Perfect Pore Cleansing Oil , bought it specially for my bags , not my face


----------



## 23adeline

Using Rendez-vous today , a bit too luxurious  to be a daily bag


----------



## gwendo25

Boulogne today!


----------



## Sibelle

boyoverboard said:


> My husband and I have just arrived back home from a short staycation. The Scottish Highlands have so much beauty to offer and I’ve never once been underwhelmed by any of the places we’ve visited, but this view from the cottage we rented takes the cake. To wake up to this every morning!   (And some extra photos of surrounding areas!)
> 
> View attachment 5346926
> 
> View attachment 5346932
> View attachment 5346927
> 
> View attachment 5346928
> 
> View attachment 5346931


Absolutely stunning! I love Scotland !


----------



## mrslkc23

gwendo25 said:


> Boulogne today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348722


So pretty with the charm! This reminded me to take my Boulogne out soon    haven't used it since I got the replacement bag in Jan!


----------



## mrslkc23

23adeline said:


> I use this Laneige Perfect Pore Cleansing Oil , bought it specially for my bags , not my face
> View attachment 5348717


Perfect product, definetely won't clog leather pores


----------



## Love_N_Lune

23adeline said:


> I use this Laneige Perfect Pore Cleansing Oil , bought it specially for my bags , not my face
> View attachment 5348717


Very good to know  I will see if my Sephora has it.

do you only use it on light colored bags, or any leather on a bag?


----------



## Love_N_Lune

23adeline said:


> Using Rendez-vous today , a bit too luxurious  to be a daily bag
> View attachment 5348719


This is gorgeous


----------



## Marmotte

bagsamplified said:


> Great way to style your return to work! Btw I recognise that Coaching Habit book, have you read it? It's on my list to read


Thanks! The book actually stayed at the office this entire time so I’ll read it soon


----------



## Sunshine mama

This charm.  I can't wait till summer, so now is a good time.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Oldie but goodie!


----------



## Sunshine mama

HeartMyMJs said:


> Oldie but goodie!
> View attachment 5349223


Wow this is gorgeous! And it looks brand spanking new!


----------



## DiamondGirl17

Added this new beauty to my collection ❤️ My new to me vintage keepall bandoulière 50 from ‘93. I’d much rather go with vintage keepalls for the better quality and these constant price increases are very triggering especially when the quality doesn’t match the price


----------



## 23adeline

Decorate my Speedy BB Ink with this chunky plastic chain today


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Decorate my Speedy BB Ink with this chunky plastic chain today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349759


I really like this look with the chunky gold strap!


----------



## cielopark

Early morning coffee with my hobo mini beaubourg. with my favorite slg’s. The mini pochette and zipped card holder (discontinued)


----------



## Love_N_Lune

cielopark said:


> Early morning coffee with my hobo mini beaubourg. with my favorite slg’s. The mini pochette and zipped card holder (discontinued)
> View attachment 5350711


Nice family photo. One of my fave bags.


----------



## Mapoon

Happy Saturday peeps!!Heading to the city for a quick visit since 2-3 months ago. It’s been so long since I used my nano speedy so decided just to carry her & use my latest PO for the first time. The taurillon leather is so soft and smells amazing! I’m actually quite scared but there always the first time.

Sadly this version of the nano speedy has been discontinued and I will treasure mine for a long time to come.


----------



## brnicutie

I played tourist on the Waikiki trolley today. The Boulogne came with me to Diamond Head lookout and to see Turtle Island.


----------



## brnicutie

Mapoon said:


> Happy Saturday peeps!!Heading to the city for a quick visit since 2-3 months ago. It’s been so long since I used my nano speedy so decided just to carry her & use my latest PO for the first time. The taurillon leather is so soft and smells amazing! I’m actually quite scared but there always the first time.
> 
> Sadly this version of the nano speedy has been discontinued and I will treasure mine for a long time to come.


The Speedy looks great on you Mapoon!


----------



## bagsamplified

brnicutie said:


> I played tourist on the Waikiki trolley today. The Boulogne came with me to Diamond Head lookout and to see Turtle Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350749
> View attachment 5350751
> View attachment 5350753
> View attachment 5350754


This looks like so much fun!!!


----------



## bagsamplified

Mapoon said:


> Happy Saturday peeps!!Heading to the city for a quick visit since 2-3 months ago. It’s been so long since I used my nano speedy so decided just to carry her & use my latest PO for the first time. The taurillon leather is so soft and smells amazing! I’m actually quite scared but there always the first time.
> 
> Sadly this version of the nano speedy has been discontinued and I will treasure mine for a long time to come.


What a great day out!!


----------



## brnicutie

bagsamplified said:


> This looks like so much fun!!!


It was in the beginning. The tour was almost three hours long. I was getting motion sickness towards the end.


----------



## cielopark

Love_N_Lune said:


> Nice family photo. One of my fave bags.




Thank you! its one of my most used bags.


----------



## Sibelle

brnicutie said:


> I played tourist on the Waikiki trolley today. The Boulogne came with me to Diamond Head lookout and to see Turtle Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350749
> View attachment 5350751
> View attachment 5350753
> View attachment 5350754


Wow, how beautiful! I want to be there right now !


----------



## brnicutie

Sibelle said:


> Wow, how beautiful! I want to be there right now !


You should definitely come and visit one day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

cielopark said:


> Early morning coffee with my hobo mini beaubourg. with my favorite slg’s. The mini pochette and zipped card holder (discontinued)
> View attachment 5350711


Your bag is cute,  and your wallet and pochette.  I love the picture too!


----------



## mrslkc23

Coffee break with Noe bb
Happy weekend all!


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Using Rendez-vous today , a bit too luxurious  to be a daily bag
> View attachment 5348719


WOW! What a great museum piece!


----------



## 23adeline

Aliluvlv said:


> WOW! What a great museum piece!


----------



## 23adeline

Mirror mirror on the wall, who is the fairest of them all


----------



## cielopark

Sunshine mama said:


> Your bag is cute,  and your wallet and pochette.  I love the picture too!



Aw Thank you so much! You are so sweet ♥️


----------



## Mapoon

brnicutie said:


> The Speedy looks great on you Mapoon!


Thanks babe! An SA at Longchamp asked if it was new as the vachetta is so light. I said nah got it Jan 2021 but didn’t get the chance to use it much.


----------



## Georgee girl

23adeline said:


> Mirror mirror on the wall, who is the fairest of them all
> View attachment 5351019


The ink is my vote!


----------



## gwendo25

Pochette Métis today!


----------



## dotty8

My warm LV gloves, since it's still pretty chilly here


----------



## BagLady14

Having lunch a
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
t John's Pass, FL


----------



## Aliluvlv

Getting ready for the week and much warmer weather  Finally Graceful will have her debut. Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hanging out with my Keepall xs in the sun today.


----------



## bagsamplified

dangerouscurves said:


> Hanging out with my Keepall xs in the sun today.
> View attachment 5352350


You look absolutely AMAZING!! Great styling with this Keepall XS!! Dangit.. now I'm tempted to buy the bag haha   congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dangerouscurves said:


> Hanging out with my Keepall xs in the sun today.
> View attachment 5352350


Wow! I love this whole look! So fun!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Wine club party this evening!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5352347
> 
> Getting ready for the week and much warmer weather  Finally Graceful will have her debut. Hope everyone is having a great weekend.



Love your beautiful pieces A  — your DA pieces look especially fresh and summery!  Good job on tying the bandeau — it adds an extra dose of sweetness to your Graceful.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bagsamplified said:


> You look absolutely AMAZING!! Great styling with this Keepall XS!! Dangit.. now I'm tempted to buy the bag haha   congrats!


Thank you! . Get it before it's gone!


----------



## bagsamplified

Not a bag, but my belt and I had fun at our local Off-White store, created of course by the same designer as my LV belt! Rest in peace Virgil! Also am very lucky to have a local Off-White store! 

Didn't have to queue, we would have if it were LV!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! I love this whole look! So fun!


Thank you, Hun!!!!


----------



## EveyB

HeartMyMJs said:


> Oldie but goodie!
> View attachment 5349223


Gorgeous! Love the colour


----------



## EveyB

cielopark said:


> Early morning coffee with my hobo mini beaubourg. with my favorite slg’s. The mini pochette and zipped card holder (discontinued)
> View attachment 5350711


Gorgeous!   Love the zipped card holder, I tried to get it at the time but no luck.


----------



## cielopark

EveyB said:


> Gorgeous!   Love the zipped card holder, I tried to get it at the time but no luck.




Thank you! I love it too. Luckily i got it before they discontinued. Got it from my holiday in Norway. Someone ordered it but changed her mind. With the low price and tax refund, i saved a lot. its already 4yrs old.


----------



## EveyB

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5352347
> 
> Getting ready for the week and much warmer weather  Finally Graceful will have her debut. Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


What a beautiful picture!   Happy to hear you can finally use your Graceful.
Love your kinder frog and the HP edition too


----------



## 23adeline

Using my 2+years first batch Vanity PM today 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And used Mini Boite Chapeau yesterday 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Both of them got wet in the heavy rain 
I will let them air-dry before keeping them back to their dust bags


----------



## M_Butterfly

23adeline said:


> Using Rendez-vous today , a bit too luxurious  to be a daily bag
> View attachment 5348719


Green of envy!!  Hope I can breath easily the rest of the day


----------



## M_Butterfly

23adeline said:


> Mirror mirror on the wall, who is the fairest of them all
> View attachment 5351019


I can tell you.  The one in the middle for sure!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Love your beautiful pieces A  — your DA pieces look especially fresh and summery!  Good job on tying the bandeau — it adds an extra dose of sweetness to your Graceful.


 Thank you M! It took me a few tries with the bandeau since I’m new to that


EveyB said:


> What a beautiful picture!   Happy to hear you can finally use your Graceful.
> Love your kinder frog and the HP edition too


 Thank you Evey! Lol I had fun stocking up on Easter candy when I was at Target. The dairy and food aisles looked like the early days of the pandemic and were cleaned out, but the Easter candy was fully stocked.  Hoping to bring Graceful out tomorrow. It actually snowed today but they promised warmer weather is on the way.


----------



## Aliluvlv

MeepMeep67 said:


> Wine club party this evening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352538


Now that’s my kind of club! Love how the rose wine matches your beautiful Xmas double pochette.


----------



## doRAme

Just helped my graceful mm for the handle wrapped


----------



## Bumbles

dangerouscurves said:


> Hanging out with my Keepall xs in the sun today.
> View attachment 5352350


This is such a gorgeous bag and you rock it beautifully!


----------



## Bumbles

bagsamplified said:


> You look absolutely AMAZING!! Great styling with this Keepall XS!! Dangit.. now I'm tempted to buy the bag haha   congrats!


I love right? Styled right perfection I reckon! It made me want to buy too! If would go amazingly with your matching belt. You can rock it too!


----------



## bagsamplified

Bumbles said:


> I love right? Styled right perfection I reckon! It made me want to buy too! If would go amazingly with your matching belt. You can rock it too!


Haha thank you! Hope you're having a great week @Bumbles !


----------



## HeartMyMJs

EveyB said:


> Gorgeous! Love the colour


Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

Trio pouch on white shoulder strap


----------



## LeahLVoes

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Added some bling to this big black bag today.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Added some bling to this big black bag today.
> View attachment 5353708


Team Lockme


----------



## Sassy

brnicutie said:


> I played tourist on the Waikiki trolley today. The Boulogne came with me to Diamond Head lookout and to see Turtle Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350749
> View attachment 5350751
> View attachment 5350753
> View attachment 5350754


Amazing pics! I miss Hawaii already!


----------



## snibor

First time wearing the proper strap with speedy 20. Love this bag.


----------



## Iamminda

snibor said:


> First time wearing the proper strap with speedy 20. Love this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353904



Pretty pairing with your shirt . Me too — I have only worn the strap with other bags so far .


----------



## snibor

Iamminda said:


> Pretty pairing with your shirt . Me too — I have only worn the strap with other bags so far .


Ha!  Thanks. I plan on wearing the strap with my azur speedy. I wish it were longer to wear crossbody on the 20.


----------



## curlsandacamera

My work essential.  Palermo GM


----------



## brnicutie

Sassy said:


> Amazing pics! I miss Hawaii already!


I'm happy that you had a great time. Hopefully you got a taste of the international cuisine offered here. I know, I'm such a foodie.


----------



## Bryant

Wore my Taurillon Illusion Backpack Multipockets from SS22 out for the 1st time to tea with my partner and friend!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Bumbles said:


> This is such a gorgeous bag and you rock it beautifully!


Thank you!


----------



## bagsamplified

Bryant said:


> Wore my Taurillon Illusion Backpack Multipockets from SS22 out for the 1st time to tea with my partner and friend!
> 
> View attachment 5354053
> View attachment 5354054
> View attachment 5354055
> View attachment 5354056
> View attachment 5354058


Wow, this is an AWESOME place to wear your new backpack!! I bet it really lit up the high tea venue! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Vevy

Bryant said:


> Wore my Taurillon Illusion Backpack Multipockets from SS22 out for the 1st time to tea with my partner and friend!
> 
> Beautiful backpack, love the colors, but my eyes are still glued to those chocolates!


----------



## brnicutie

having dinner at CPK with the MPA


----------



## cielopark

Sunshine mama said:


> Added some bling to this big black bag today.
> View attachment 5353708





Love your bag♥️ its my dream bag. Love how you dress her.


----------



## Sunshine mama

cielopark said:


> Love your bag♥ its my dream bag. Love how you dress her.


Thank you cielopark!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm using this bag again today.  This is a picture I took about 2 years ago. As can be seen on my post from  yesterday, I say my bag in 2022 is still looking pretty good compared to this photo!


----------



## bagsamplified

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using this bag again today.  This is a picture I took about 2 years ago. Compared with my yesterday's post, I say my bag is still looking pretty good!
> View attachment 5354537


Wow, looks amazing in both pics!!


----------



## kcd1695

Now that I’m back in the office two days a week, my Neverfull has been getting a lot of use! Highlight of the morning is stopping for coffee between dropping my son at school and catching the train.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bagsamplified said:


> Wow, looks amazing in both pics!!


Thank you bagsamplified!


----------



## fyn72

I’ve been cooped up at home with Covid so on the 6th day and finally starting to feel better I had a play around with my new to me nano and what I put inside


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> I’ve been cooped up at home with Covid so on the 6th day and finally starting to feel better I had a play around with my new to me nano and what I put inside
> View attachment 5354551


Oh my goodness. I'm glad you are getting better enough to play with your new cutie!
LOVE this bag and all the things that go inside.  It must be really fun to open the bag and see all your pretty things in there!
And take care!!!


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness. I'm glad you are getting better enough to play with your new cutie!
> LOVE this bag and all the things that go inside.  It must be really fun to open the bag and see all your pretty things in there!
> And take care!!!


Thank you @Sunshine mama


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> I’ve been cooped up at home with Covid so on the 6th day and finally starting to feel better I had a play around with my new to me nano and what I put inside
> View attachment 5354551
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354568


Your nano and other items are so beautiful and I’m sure you would feel much more better after seeing them…..Get well soon my dear


----------



## brnicutie

fyn72 said:


> I’ve been cooped up at home with Covid so on the 6th day and finally starting to feel better I had a play around with my new to me nano and what I put inside
> View attachment 5354551
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354568


Gorgeous items. Glad to hear that you're feeling better.


----------



## 23adeline

Went LV to pick up this Capucines mini


----------



## BagLady14

PM reverse in the car at Davis Island Tampa


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using this bag again today.  This is a picture I took about 2 years ago. As can be seen on my post from  yesterday, I say my bag in 2022 is still looking pretty good compared to this photo!
> View attachment 5354537


It has held up perfectly!   So beautiful!
One day I‘d love to add a bag of the Lockme line.


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> It has held up perfectly!   So beautiful!
> One day I‘d love to add a bag of the Lockme line.


Thank you!


----------



## 1LV

My Onthego PM has quickly become my go-to bag, replacing even the trusty, much loved Neverfull PMs.


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> Your nano and other items are so beautiful and I’m sure you would feel much more better after seeing them…..Get well soon my dear


Aww thank you @23adeline!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Went LV to pick up this Capucines mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354630
> View attachment 5354631
> View attachment 5354632
> View attachment 5354633


Congrats! The Capucines in this yellow is gorgeous! 
Do you like yellow better than pink?


----------



## fyn72

Twisted my favourite bandeau into a top handle for the nano


----------



## gimme_purses

Keepall B45.  Fits perfectly under the seat.


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! The Capucines in this yellow is gorgeous!
> Do you like yellow better than pink?


It depends, if comparing this Sunbeam yellow with Magnolia pink of Capucines, I like this yellow more 
Before seeing the actual bag, I was worried that this sunbeam colour would be same as my RDV orange


----------



## 305keepitlive

After dinner at Coopers Hawk Winery. My new Felicie! I luckily found one at my local LV store.


----------



## gwendo25

Feeling the red today with my Tuileries Besace and Flores wallet!


----------



## mrslkc23

Impromptu trip to the play ground with my girl and DZP.  Such an easy grab and go!


----------



## GAN

Sharing my mini collection of various size of speedy I had. The latest addition is the nano speedy which is a cutest and I adored it so much♡.

Speedy 25, speedy 20, keepall xs and lastly the nano speedy


----------



## LVtingting

Using this with strap from Diane bag. I thought the aged vachetta leather matching perfectly to the Epi leather


----------



## keishapie1973

mrslkc23 said:


> Impromptu trip to the play ground with my girl and DZP.  Such an easy grab and go!
> 
> View attachment 5355419



Cute!!!  This little strap is so versatile.  I'm using it today with my Odeon pm...


----------



## keishapie1973

Odeon pm…


----------



## Chrissy14223

My local CA texted me yesterday to tell me she had a Speedy B25 in Damier Azur, a rare unicorn these days. Even though I am not crazy about the thickness (or lack thereof) of the current canvas, I had to get it. I had so many eyes on me while she was showing me. People were ready to pounce on that bag if I didn't take it! She's been catching some morning sun today....


----------



## Bumbles

GAN said:


> Sharing my mini collection of various size of speedy I had. The latest addition is the nano speedy which is a cutest and I adored it so much♡.
> 
> Speedy 25, speedy 20, keepall xs and lastly the nano speedy
> 
> View attachment 5355545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355546
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355547


Very cute indeed. You definitely should get the speedy bagcharm to complete your set!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My other 10 year old!  Flat chaps and thicker canvas in my opinion!


----------



## TCmummy

Going to work with my Vintage Noe


----------



## brnicutie

at the Dior Cafe with the PSM


----------



## brnicutie

mrslkc23 said:


> Impromptu trip to the play ground with my girl and DZP.  Such an easy grab and go!
> 
> View attachment 5355419


I love the handle. Did you do that yourself? I don't remember it being sold like that.


----------



## Grande Latte

Vintage Sac Plat.


----------



## mrslkc23

brnicutie said:


> I love the handle. Did you do that yourself? I don't remember it being sold like that.


It's a non-LV braided handle for an easy grab if I don't feel like wearing crossbody


----------



## mrslkc23

Bag of the day - Boulogne with an adjustable bandouliere thick strap


----------



## mrslkc23

keishapie1973 said:


> Cute!!!  This little strap is so versatile.  I'm using it today with my Odeon pm...


Thank you! Agree on the braided strap being so versatile and cute too! Also used it today with boulogne 

Love your odeon pm too!! It's in my wishlist


----------



## brnicutie

mrslkc23 said:


> Bag of the day - Boulogne with an adjustable bandouliere thick strap
> 
> View attachment 5356340


This strap must be quite popular. It seems that a few TPFers have it. Do you mind sharing with me where to get one? Thanks.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Grande Latte said:


> Vintage Sac Plat.
> View attachment 5356334


Love the chain with this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

By the Pool bandeau and the charm together.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrslkc23 said:


> Bag of the day - Boulogne with an adjustable bandouliere thick strap
> 
> View attachment 5356340


So cute. I really love the cute top handle with it.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> By the Pool bandeau and the charm together.
> View attachment 5356356
> View attachment 5356351


Your bag is gorgeous and the colour beautiful


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Your bag is gorgeous and the colour beautiful


Thank you bb!!


----------



## 23adeline

LV sent me these early birthday gifts 







I think the base and hot air ballon is made of metal , it’s very heavy. I can keep it , put fake flowers as deco


----------



## mrslkc23

brnicutie said:


> This strap must be quite popular. It seems that a few TPFers have it. Do you mind sharing with me where to get one? Thanks.


Sure! I got mine here:   
SG$ 17.68 | Bucket bag Thick Wrist Strap Fashion Weave Handbag Strap Shoulder Removable Bag Accessories High Quality Weave Short Bag Strap








						12.36US $ |Bucket Bag Thick Wrist Strap Fashion Weave Handbag Strap Shoulder Removable Bag Accessories High Quality Weave Short Bag Strap - Bag Parts & Accessories - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				




If u prefer to shop at Amazon I also saw some there, just search for braided bag handle.


----------



## mrslkc23

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute. I really love the cute top handle with it.


Thank you SSM


----------



## Sina99

23adeline said:


> LV sent me these early birthday gifts
> View attachment 5356412
> View attachment 5356408
> View attachment 5356410
> View attachment 5356412
> View attachment 5356414
> View attachment 5356415
> 
> I think the base and hot air ballon is made of metal , it’s very heavy. I can keep it , put fake flowers as deco
> View attachment 5356426
> View attachment 5356427
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356413


Absolutely STUNNING  Very lovely and thoughtful! Enjoy your high tea and beautiful gifts!


----------



## snibor

23adeline said:


> LV sent me these early birthday gifts
> View attachment 5356412
> View attachment 5356408
> View attachment 5356410
> View attachment 5356412
> View attachment 5356414
> View attachment 5356415
> 
> I think the base and hot air ballon is made of metal , it’s very heavy. I can keep it , put fake flowers as deco
> View attachment 5356426
> View attachment 5356427
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356413


Fabulous!  And happy early birthday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> LV sent me these early birthday gifts
> View attachment 5356412
> View attachment 5356408
> View attachment 5356410
> View attachment 5356412
> View attachment 5356414
> View attachment 5356415
> 
> I think the base and hot air ballon is made of metal , it’s very heavy. I can keep it , put fake flowers as deco
> View attachment 5356426
> View attachment 5356427
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356413


Happy birthday!!!


----------



## brnicutie

mrslkc23 said:


> Sure! I got mine here:
> SG$ 17.68 | Bucket bag Thick Wrist Strap Fashion Weave Handbag Strap Shoulder Removable Bag Accessories High Quality Weave Short Bag Strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12.36US $ |Bucket Bag Thick Wrist Strap Fashion Weave Handbag Strap Shoulder Removable Bag Accessories High Quality Weave Short Bag Strap - Bag Parts & Accessories - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If u prefer to shop at Amazon I also saw some there, just search for braided bag handle.


I'll check them out. Thanks so much @mrslkc23!


----------



## Loriad

23adeline said:


> LV sent me these early birthday gifts
> View attachment 5356412
> View attachment 5356408
> View attachment 5356410
> View attachment 5356412
> View attachment 5356414
> View attachment 5356415
> 
> I think the base and hot air ballon is made of metal , it’s very heavy. I can keep it , put fake flowers as deco
> View attachment 5356426
> View attachment 5356427
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356413


Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> LV sent me these early birthday gifts
> View attachment 5356412
> View attachment 5356408
> View attachment 5356410
> View attachment 5356412
> View attachment 5356414
> View attachment 5356415
> 
> I think the base and hot air ballon is made of metal , it’s very heavy. I can keep it , put fake flowers as deco
> View attachment 5356426
> View attachment 5356427
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356413



Beautiful birthday gifts — have a Happy Birthday 23Adeline


----------



## Iamminda

Grande Latte said:


> Vintage Sac Plat.
> View attachment 5356334



Looks great with this super gorgeous chain .  Is this the sugar handle chain from Samorga?


----------



## Vevy

Using the insert of my Félicie Pochette and my Ring Key Chain as a wristlet today. This little baby can actually fit a lot ☺❤


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> LV sent me these early birthday gifts
> View attachment 5356412
> View attachment 5356408
> View attachment 5356410
> View attachment 5356412
> View attachment 5356414
> View attachment 5356415
> 
> I think the base and hot air ballon is made of metal , it’s very heavy. I can keep it , put fake flowers as deco
> View attachment 5356426
> View attachment 5356427
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356413


They’re beautiful and so pretty. Wishing you a lovely birthday!


----------



## MooMooVT

Flying home today from visiting my parents. Keepall 45 in ME, Mon Mono Speedy 35, and the 2007 MIF Neverfull GM my mom gifted me. It’s from 2007 and I would have sworn she bought it in the past 6 months! It looks never/rarely used.

I can’t believe I have this bag now! And it’s even more special that it’s my mom’s, it’s MIF from 2007, and in pristine condition. I’m over the moon


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> LV sent me these early birthday gifts
> View attachment 5356412
> View attachment 5356408
> View attachment 5356410
> View attachment 5356412
> View attachment 5356414
> View attachment 5356415
> 
> I think the base and hot air ballon is made of metal , it’s very heavy. I can keep it , put fake flowers as deco
> View attachment 5356426
> View attachment 5356427
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356413



What an awesome birthday surprise !!! Happy LV birthday @23adeline !!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Buying some plants. lol


----------



## Loriad

Double zip pochette and a beverage. It's Friday night fish fry at my favorite supper club! Wisconsin tradition! Raining and cold here, so I needed a worry-free bag!


----------



## Grande Latte

Iamminda said:


> Looks great with this super gorgeous chain .  Is this the sugar handle chain from Samorga?


Yes. And I wanted to thank you for sharing with me a shoulder length chunky chain earlier. I bought that one as well.

Samorga products are really well made. I’m so impressed and happy with my purchase!
Thank you!


----------



## grace-lee

Today is mix & match friday! I used my Gucci mini 1955 thin strap on my MPA. It makes it more elegant!


----------



## fyn72

Time  for a cut and colour at the hairdresser ‍♀️


----------



## lemondln

23adeline said:


> Went LV to pick up this Capucines mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354630
> View attachment 5354631
> View attachment 5354632
> View attachment 5354633


The yellow Capucine is just stunning!


----------



## lemondln

GAN said:


> Sharing my mini collection of various size of speedy I had. The latest addition is the nano speedy which is a cutest and I adored it so much♡.
> 
> Speedy 25, speedy 20, keepall xs and lastly the nano speedy
> 
> View attachment 5355545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355546
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355547



Love love your speedys


----------



## lemondln

Chrissy14223 said:


> My local CA texted me yesterday to tell me she had a Speedy B25 in Damier Azur, a rare unicorn these days. Even though I am not crazy about the thickness (or lack thereof) of the current canvas, I had to get it. I had so many eyes on me while she was showing me. People were ready to pounce on that bag if I didn't take it! She's been catching some morning sun today....
> 
> View attachment 5355759


Always admire DA speedy, never had the guts to purchase it. So pretty!


----------



## brnicutie

fyn72 said:


> Time  for a cut and colour at the hairdresser ‍♀
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357164


You have gorgeous hair!


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> LV sent me these early birthday gifts
> View attachment 5356412
> View attachment 5356408
> View attachment 5356410
> View attachment 5356412
> View attachment 5356414
> View attachment 5356415
> 
> I think the base and hot air ballon is made of metal , it’s very heavy. I can keep it , put fake flowers as deco
> View attachment 5356426
> View attachment 5356427
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356413


Love how they also put maki rolls on the high tea tray  Very beautiful!
Happy early birthday!


----------



## fyn72

brnicutie said:


> You have gorgeous hair!


aww thank you so much!


----------



## JuiceBox

Taking my absolute favourite bag out in the glorious British sunshine


----------



## 23adeline

Sina99 said:


> Absolutely STUNNING  Very lovely and thoughtful! Enjoy your high tea and beautiful gifts!





snibor said:


> Fabulous!  And happy early birthday!





Sunshine mama said:


> Happy birthday!!!





Loriad said:


> Happy birthday!!!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful birthday gifts — have a Happy Birthday 23Adeline





Bumbles said:


> They’re beautiful and so pretty. Wishing you a lovely birthday!





travelbliss said:


> What an awesome birthday surprise !!! Happy LV birthday @23adeline !!





EveyB said:


> Love how they also put maki rolls on the high tea tray  Very beautiful!
> Happy early birthday!



Thanks my dear friends


----------



## 23adeline

Using my ‘most hard to get keepall xs’  today, my best friend wants to celebrate my birthday at a hot pot restaurant, so this Distorted Damier Keepall xs is the safest bag to bring


----------



## lemondln

23adeline said:


> Using my ‘most hard to get keepall xs’  today, my best friend wants to celebrate my birthday at a hot pot restaurant, so this Distorted Damier Keepall xs is the safest bag to bring
> View attachment 5357594


Happy Birthday and enjoy Hotpot! Love your Keepall XS


----------



## JuiceBox

JuiceBox said:


> Taking my absolute favourite bag out in the glorious British sunshine


Just realised it looks weird because I was wearing a t shirt with sequins on


----------



## Iamminda

Seeing pictures of the new micro metis makes me love this PM even more (if that’s possible ) .


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Seeing pictures of the new micro metis makes me love this PM even more (if that’s possible ) .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357946


Breathtaking!  I love your charm as well!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Seeing pictures of the new micro metis makes me love this PM even more (if that’s possible ) .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357946


This is such a pretty pink bag!
I love the flower charm and the way you put it on too!


----------



## Chrissy14223

lemondln said:


> Always admire DA speedy, never had the guts to purchase it. So pretty!


I'm hopeful to avoid any catastrophes. I also wasn't able to say no, i don't want this when it was shown to me, especially with other customers just chomping at the bit, waiting for me to NOT take it so they could. I'm keeping it in sunny room and it gets some nice morning sun to darken the vachetta.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much ladies .  This is a special charm — DD picked it out for me 



musiclover said:


> Breathtaking!  I love your charm as well!






Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a pretty pink bag!
> I love the flower charm and the way you put it on too!


----------



## 23adeline

lemondln said:


> Happy Birthday and enjoy Hotpot! Love your Keepall XS


Thanks @lemondln


----------



## 23adeline

Visited a Thai temple and had brunch together with hubby, my best friend and her sister , they said my birthday celebration extends till today 





Purposely wear this old jade pendant to match my green bag


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Using my ‘most hard to get keepall xs’  today, my best friend wants to celebrate my birthday at a hot pot restaurant, so this Distorted Damier Keepall xs is the safest bag to bring
> View attachment 5357594


Happy birthday Adeline


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> Visited a Thai temple and had brunch together with hubby, my best friend and her sister , they said my birthday celebration extends till today
> View attachment 5358152
> 
> View attachment 5358151
> 
> 
> Purposely wear this old jade pendant to match my green bag
> View attachment 5358155


Happy birthday @23adeline ☺️


----------



## fyn72

PM today with my speedy 20 strap. I added an extra clip on each end to make it a bit longer. Got to see my granddaughter, her 2nd birthday already!


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much ladies .  This is a special charm — DD picked it out for me


Gorgeous bag, gorgeous charm, wonderful daughter!


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> Happy birthday @23adeline ☺


Thanks dear


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Happy birthday Adeline


Thanks dear


----------



## mrslkc23

23adeline said:


> Using my ‘most hard to get keepall xs’  today, my best friend wants to celebrate my birthday at a hot pot restaurant, so this Distorted Damier Keepall xs is the safest bag to bring
> View attachment 5357594


Happy birthday Adeline   stay happy and healthy!


----------



## Islandbreeze

23adeline said:


> Visited a Thai temple and had brunch together with hubby, my best friend and her sister , they said my birthday celebration extends till today
> View attachment 5358152
> 
> View attachment 5358151
> 
> 
> Purposely wear this old jade pendant to match my green bag
> View attachment 5358155


Happy birthday! You look beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Speedy today


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous bag, gorgeous charm, wonderful daughter!



Thanks kindly T .  I love everything that DD gives me .


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Speedy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358469



Beautiful Speedy in the sunlight, my Sunshine friend .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Speedy in the sunlight, my Sunshine friend .


Thank you dear!


----------



## AleeLee

23adeline said:


> Visited a Thai temple and had brunch together with hubby, my best friend and her sister , they said my birthday celebration extends till today
> View attachment 5358152
> 
> View attachment 5358151
> 
> 
> Purposely wear this old jade pendant to match my green bag
> View attachment 5358155


Happy birthday! Enjoy your special day!


----------



## 23adeline

mrslkc23 said:


> Happy birthday Adeline   stay happy and healthy!





Islandbreeze said:


> Happy birthday! You look beautiful!





AleeLee said:


> Happy birthday! Enjoy your special day!


Thanks my dear friends! 
I wish everyone stay happy, safe  and healthy too


----------



## for3v3rz

Took my new Odeon Tote out today. I added a chain to dress her up.


----------



## bagsamplified

23adeline said:


> Visited a Thai temple and had brunch together with hubby, my best friend and her sister , they said my birthday celebration extends till today
> View attachment 5358152
> 
> View attachment 5358151
> 
> 
> Purposely wear this old jade pendant to match my green bag
> View attachment 5358155


Love the matching jade! Enjoy your birthday weekend!!


----------



## CAcker01

carried my ss 22 men’s glitter mini trunk out this past weekend for my boyfriend’s birthday! i thought i would share how i styled it.  it’s hard to tell but my shoes were rainbow ombré glitter and had lime green in the rainbow to tie the look together!


----------



## 23adeline

Nigo Japanese Cruiser is pairing with denim speedy charm today


----------



## LeahLVoes

Hey everybody.  

I went to the LV Store today and took a Pic at the KaDeWe.  

Thanks for letting me


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JuiceBox said:


> Taking my absolute favourite bag out in the glorious British sunshine


I like the added egg!
I never thought I would say that on the purseforum!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie today.
> View attachment 5359477
> View attachment 5359478



Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Bryant

Took my SS22 Taurillon Illusion Backpack Multipockets with me to pick up my new Mini Keepall Earphones Pouch!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Absolutely gorgeous


Thank you IM!


----------



## Aliluvlv

fyn72 said:


> I’ve been cooped up at home with Covid so on the 6th day and finally starting to feel better I had a play around with my new to me nano and what I put inside
> View attachment 5354551
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354568


So beautiful! Love your nano and all the goodies Hope you’re recovering and feeling much better!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Seeing pictures of the new micro metis makes me love this PM even more (if that’s possible ) .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357946


Wow what a gorgeous picture M! Love your darling charm on your beauty too    Happy Spring!


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Visited a Thai temple and had brunch together with hubby, my best friend and her sister , they said my birthday celebration extends till today
> View attachment 5358152
> 
> View attachment 5358151
> 
> 
> Purposely wear this old jade pendant to match my green bag
> View attachment 5358155


Gorgeous! Happy belated birthday!


----------



## bagsamplified

Bryant said:


> Took my SS22 Taurillon Illusion Backpack Multipockets with me to pick up my new Mini Keepall Earphones Pouch!
> 
> View attachment 5359528
> View attachment 5359529
> View attachment 5359530
> View attachment 5359531
> View attachment 5359532
> View attachment 5359533


Congrats!! I love that there are others who love this collection too! Any ideas how you will use it so far?


----------



## KK0825

Guarding the important stuff


----------



## Grande Latte

Went with beloved Pochette Metis today.


----------



## Bumbles

fyn72 said:


> PM today with my speedy 20 strap. I added an extra clip on each end to make it a bit longer. Got to see my granddaughter, her 2nd birthday already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358173


So pretty fyn! Looks fab


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Nigo Japanese Cruiser is pairing with denim speedy charm today
> View attachment 5359024


Love this bag! So limited and special. And the denim with the heart tag is super cute


----------



## Bumbles

Bryant said:


> Took my SS22 Taurillon Illusion Backpack Multipockets with me to pick up my new Mini Keepall Earphones Pouch!
> 
> View attachment 5359528
> View attachment 5359529
> View attachment 5359530
> View attachment 5359531
> View attachment 5359532
> View attachment 5359533


What an absolute cutie!     I love this mini keepall xs bagcharm! Goes perfect with your bag


----------



## Jumper

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie today.
> View attachment 5359477
> View attachment 5359478


Wanna check with you regarding your beauty, is the Vachetta on this bag pre-aged / pre-treated when you bought it? Or you “patina” it yourself? Quite a lovely honey colour.


----------



## DrTr

DennisLVoes said:


> Hey everybody.
> 
> I went to the LV Store today and took a Pic at the KaDeWe.
> 
> Thanks for letting me
> 
> View attachment 5359440


You really rock your speedy!!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie today.
> View attachment 5359477
> View attachment 5359478


Just gorgeous!  You have such a flair SM


----------



## DrTr

Bryant said:


> Took my SS22 Taurillon Illusion Backpack Multipockets with me to pick up my new Mini Keepall Earphones Pouch!
> 
> View attachment 5359528
> View attachment 5359529
> View attachment 5359530
> View attachment 5359531
> View attachment 5359532
> View attachment 5359533


You really have some great pieces from this collection - congrats!


----------



## 23adeline

This Spring Street bag is one of my earliest LV online purchase , I love the champagne colour


----------



## Jumper

23adeline said:


> This Spring Street bag is one of my earliest LV online purchase , I love the champagne colour
> View attachment 5359938


I look forward to see what is the surprise “flavour” bag-of-the-day you would pick each day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Grande Latte said:


> Went with beloved Pochette Metis today.
> View attachment 5359875


Wow! The combination of the chain and bandeau with your PM is amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jumper said:


> Wanna check with you regarding your beauty, is the Vachetta on this bag pre-aged / pre-treated when you bought it? Or you “patina” it yourself? Quite a lovely honey colour.


Thank you. 
The vachetta was already pre-treated in this lovely color.


----------



## Jumper

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> The vachetta was already pre-treated in this lovely color.


My Diane was also pre-treated Vachetta and whenever I wore it, it never fails to rain!! I try to wipe off as quickly as I can and so far it seems to stay even. Have you any experience with water on this pre-treated Vachetta ?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jumper said:


> My Diane was also pre-treated Vachetta and whenever I wore it, it never fails to rain!! I try to wipe off as quickly as I can and so far it seems to stay even. Have you any experience with water on this pre-treated Vachetta ?


That's good to know about your Diane!
I am pretty careful with my bags, although I don't baby them.  
This bag was caught in a rain once,  but I covered the handles under my coat. 
It did get a few drops on it, but the drops wiped right off.


----------



## mrslkc23

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie today.
> View attachment 5359477
> View attachment 5359478


Another cute bag + accessories combo! Love this look a lot!! 

May I know what bag is the luggage tag from?


----------



## 23adeline

Jumper said:


> I look forward to see what is the surprise “flavour” bag-of-the-day you would pick each day.


You‘ve made my day !


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrslkc23 said:


> Another cute bag + accessories combo! Love this look a lot!!
> 
> May I know what bag is the luggage tag from?


Thank you!
The luggage tag was a gift from an LV store.


----------



## debsmith

Tuesdays vibe. #cheers #humpdayeve


----------



## Jumper

Going for a refreshed retro look today with the Idylle Speedy B 30 in Fusain and my rose Clair MPA strap and RCP. I checked my records, this bag is almost 10 years old!! And it cost $1600+ SGD only then! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Some wear and tear on the leather pipings, little bit of fading near the zipper (where the textile is lighter). I sent it for professional cleaning recently to rid it of some mold on the inside. Otherwise, still a bag I love pretty much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jumper said:


> Going for a refreshed retro look today with the Idylle Speedy B 30 in Fusain and my rose Clair MPA strap and RCP. I checked my records, this bag is almost 10 years old!! And it cost $1600+ SGD only then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360445


Love this look!!


----------



## Vevy

Enjoying a banana pudding ice cream with Speedy and Tortoise bag charm ☺️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vevy said:


> View attachment 5360471
> 
> Enjoying a banana pudding ice cream with Speedy and Tortoise bag charm ☺


Cute charm/ bag! And yummy I love Bruster's!


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute charm/ bag! And yummy I love Bruster's!


Thank you! Me too, their ice cream is delicious!


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> This Spring Street bag is one of my earliest LV online purchase , I love the champagne colour
> View attachment 5359938



I love this vernis color too....sadly, I missed out on the Champagne Metalisse


----------



## Iamminda

Grande Latte said:


> Went with beloved Pochette Metis today.
> View attachment 5359875



Sp beautiful with the chain and bandeau (glad you like the chain ).  You are making me want a mono PM now.


----------



## TresGriffin

Vevy said:


> View attachment 5360471
> 
> Enjoying a banana pudding ice cream with Speedy and Tortoise bag charm ☺


I haven't had Bruster's in a hot minute. (And there's one around the corner from my house, at that.). I used to love their hot fudge brownie sundaes.


----------



## viewwing

My amarante beauty came out with me today


----------



## Iamminda

viewwing said:


> My amarante beauty came out with me today



Pretty — I so want to have something in amarante


----------



## for3v3rz

Using her for my flight to Vegas this week.


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Seeing pictures of the new micro metis makes me love this PM even more (if that’s possible ) .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357946


Love your PM and the charm   It‘s even more special that it comes from your daughter


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Visited a Thai temple and had brunch together with hubby, my best friend and her sister , they said my birthday celebration extends till today
> View attachment 5358152
> 
> View attachment 5358151
> 
> 
> Purposely wear this old jade pendant to match my green bag
> View attachment 5358155


Beautiful picture! Love the matching jade pendant too   Happy Birthday


----------



## Galadriel72

commuting to work


----------



## gwendo25

Wishing everyone a happy day!


----------



## fyn72

Went for a walk to the park with my daughter and grandson after work today, was a very hot afternoon!


----------



## viewwing

fyn72 said:


> Went for a walk to the park with my daughter and grandson after work today, was a very hot afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360850


What is that black thing on the ground In the background?


----------



## 23adeline

@Jumper Is this bag-of-the-day a big surprise for you ? 



	

		
			
		

		
	
One of my antique - Damier Optic Cuir


----------



## Vevy

TresGriffin said:


> I haven't had Bruster's in a hot minute. (And there's one around the corner from my house, at that.). I used to love their hot fudge brownie sundaes.


The sundae sounds super yummy, too! I have Bruster's at least once a week. My very favorite is the mint & chocolate chip ☺️


----------



## Sunshine mama

gwendo25 said:


> Wishing everyone a happy day!
> View attachment 5360830
> View attachment 5360831


So cute.  I always enjoy seeing your DE cuties!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> @Jumper Is this bag-of-the-day a big surprise for you ?
> View attachment 5360950
> View attachment 5360951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my antique - Damier Optic Cuir


This cutie gets my stamp of approval for daytime uses!


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Love your PM and the charm   It‘s even more special that it comes from your daughter



Thanks kindly E .  I adore this sweet bag with this sweet charm.


----------



## fyn72

viewwing said:


> What is that black thing on the ground In the background?


The Park had a couple of animal shapes made of stuff like rock, The one my bag was sitting on looked like a whale. I've never seen anything like them before.


----------



## Jumper

23adeline said:


> @Jumper Is this bag-of-the-day a big surprise for you ?
> View attachment 5360950
> View attachment 5360951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my antique - Damier Optic Cuir


Yes!! Very unique piece! Is a limited edition piece?


----------



## missconvy

Wow lots of vintage pretties lately!


----------



## viewwing

fyn72 said:


> The Park had a couple of animal shapes made of stuff like rock, The one my bag was sitting on looked like a whale. I've never seen anything like them before.


Yes I couldn’t figure it out cos it looks like the shape of a fish but at the park must be a dog? I was confused. Haha.pretty bag by the way!


----------



## cielopark

morning walk using my etui voyage pm with pivoine interior lining. its from 2018 and still looks brand new. love this pouch. so squishy and soft


----------



## hoopsie

another retro bag - its my monogram mat fowler from 2002 Marc Jacobs era!  i had this strap changed for me by the "handbag clinic" in the UK.  it took quite a few weeks but it's back and i'm happy with the decision to modify.  this was originally a baguette style bag and it was just too short when carried underarm (i'm nearly 5ft 9 and a large frame) so i had the strap changed to detachable via clip.  its kind of like the coach "tabby" bag now, so quite a lot of straps/clips but much more useful day to day.  i just love the navy/grey colour.  off into shops to pick up some nice bread!

23adeline's bag -


----------



## Jumper

hoopsie said:


> another retro bag - its my monogram mat fowler from 2002 Marc Jacobs era!  i had this strap changed for me by the "handbag clinic" in the UK.  it took quite a few weeks but it's back and i'm happy with the decision to modify.  this was originally a baguette style bag and it was just too short when carried underarm (i'm nearly 5ft 9 and a large frame) so i had the strap changed to detachable via clip.  its kind of like the coach "tabby" bag now, so quite a lot of straps/clips but much more useful day to day.  i just love the navy/grey colour.  off into shops to pick up some nice bread!
> 
> 23adeline's bag -
> 
> View attachment 5361961
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361962


Your bag reminds me of the easy pouch on strap. Not totally the same but size and slim profile is.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hoopsie said:


> another retro bag - its my monogram mat fowler from 2002 Marc Jacobs era!  i had this strap changed for me by the "handbag clinic" in the UK.  it took quite a few weeks but it's back and i'm happy with the decision to modify.  this was originally a baguette style bag and it was just too short when carried underarm (i'm nearly 5ft 9 and a large frame) so i had the strap changed to detachable via clip.  its kind of like the coach "tabby" bag now, so quite a lot of straps/clips but much more useful day to day.  i just love the navy/grey colour.  off into shops to pick up some nice bread!
> 
> 23adeline's bag -
> 
> View attachment 5361961
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361962


The shape is quite nice!


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie gets my stamp of approval for daytime uses!


oh thank you   



Jumper said:


> Yes!! Very unique piece! Is a limited edition piece?


yes it is LE


----------



## 23adeline

Using my cool khaki Keepall xs seal today


----------



## hoopsie

Jumper said:


> Your bag reminds me of the easy pouch on strap. Not totally the same but size and slim profile is.


yes, i think it is similar in terms of the trapezoid shape.  i do like the easy pouch on strap, particularly in dragon fruit but it is smaller than my fowler.  2000s original styles aren't for everyone but i personally find the fowler really useful for me and it's pretty subtle.xx


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

DennisLVoes said:


> Hey everybody.
> 
> I went to the LV Store today and took a Pic at the KaDeWe.
> 
> Thanks for letting me
> 
> View attachment 5359440


Love that classic 40!!!


----------



## gimme_purses

Since I don’t travel much anymore, I’ve been using the Packing cube in PM size as my catch all on my desk


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nice Nano is all I need today.


----------



## Zkg1977

gimme_purses said:


> Since I don’t travel much anymore, I’ve been using the Packing cube in PM size as my catch all on my desk
> View attachment 5362122


I love this idea!  I also WFH full time now and I have been looking for ways to jazz up my home workspace.  Thanks for the inspo!


----------



## gimme_purses

Zkg1977 said:


> I love this idea!  I also WFH full time now and I have been looking for ways to jazz up my home workspace.  Thanks for the inspo!


Yay! I love being able to have multipurpos/use out of our items!


----------



## vastare

DennisLVoes said:


> Hey everybody.
> 
> I went to the LV Store today and took a Pic at the KaDeWe.
> 
> Thanks for letting me
> 
> View attachment 5359440


I always come to Berlin at least 4 times a year and KadeWe is my favorite store. Love hanging out in Charlottenburg!


----------



## TresGriffin

Brazza goes to Costco:


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice Nano is all I need today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362157


Super cute


----------



## MooMooVT

gimme_purses said:


> Since I don’t travel much anymore, I’ve been using the Packing cube in PM size as my catch all on my desk
> View attachment 5362122


Great idea! Love it


----------



## 23adeline

I don’t know how to capture a good pic of this mirror handle trunk


----------



## 23adeline

Kirigami are having hot air balloon rides


----------



## starrynite_87

Headed to morning  drop off with my reverse mono card holder


----------



## DrTr

TresGriffin said:


> Brazza goes to Costco:
> View attachment 5362611


Love it!  Costco and Target are two of my happy places! Still love your Brazza


----------



## DrTr

My happy place with Broderies  didn’t know my umbrella was in pic but it’s been raining a lot lately.


----------



## DrTr

starrynite_87 said:


> Headed to morning  drop off with my reverse mono card holder


Love it!  LV does small pieces that are functional and stylish exceptionally well. Happy Friday!


----------



## Jumper

DrTr said:


> My happy place with Broderies  didn’t know my umbrella was in pic but it’s been raining a lot lately.
> 
> View attachment 5362959


The “baby” in the trolley looks beautiful!


----------



## DrTr

Jumper said:


> The “baby” in the trolley looks beautiful!


Thank you - Target trolleys get cleaned before I put my babies in them!! happy Friday!!


----------



## hellopatricia

Boba run with this baby


----------



## Sunshine mama

Post #35404
Sorry wrong thread


----------



## Vevy

Tea break with Damier Sistina wallet and key pouch


----------



## balen.girl

I just realize that my old charm match perfectly with Venus color. Love it..


----------



## balen.girl

Aliluvlv said:


> We just had a big ice, rain and snow storm and picked up at least 5 more inches of snow last night so I needed to remind myself that spring will come.. someday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345134


I love your DA collection A..!


----------



## Vevy

balen.girl said:


> I just realize that my old charm match perfectly with Venus color. Love it..
> View attachment 5363680


Very pretty Spring colors ☺️


----------



## Sassy

fyn72 said:


> PM today with my speedy 20 strap. I added an extra clip on each end to make it a bit longer. Got to see my granddaughter, her 2nd birthday already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358173


This is so pretty! Can I ask where you got the extra clips, are they from LV?


----------



## girlhasbags

YYZ_C said:


> My LV Ranger with shearling
> 
> View attachment 5299082


I’m looking at theses how do you like them are they comfy?


----------



## 23adeline

Action of unboxing 3 items, 2 out of 3 items that I have never bought before  
These colourful coasters , too beautiful to be missed 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Lvacation Beach Pillow
So tempting to get the fuchsia colour as well 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My 10th keepall xs 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I thought LV would send my speedy 20 today but the status is still ‘in preparation ‘. Our local LV boutiques already received Speedy 20 stocks but I haven’t received 
Using Nigo Keepall xs today


----------



## Jam2

Basking in the sun ☀️


----------



## fyn72

Sassy said:


> This is so pretty! Can I ask where you got the extra clips, are they from LV?


I have one LV one,can't remember what it's originally off but the other from the key ring from organize my bag which I never used and thought I could use to extend the strap. Looks just like clips from an LV strap! The two clips gave me about 2 extra inches. I think other places sell just clips like to hang luggage tags from, Mautto do, and they also sell extenders


----------



## mrslkc23

Coffee time with Pochette Metis


----------



## gwendo25

TGIF+1


----------



## balen.girl

Vevy said:


> Very pretty Spring colors ☺


Now is Autumn here, we are the opposite. But I will use this bag combo all season.


----------



## Vevy

balen.girl said:


> Now is Autumn here, we are the opposite. But I will use this bag combo all season.


Oh, it's Fall there!
It's Spring where I live. I'm using my DE babies a lot these days because it's rainy and still a bit cold


----------



## Sibelle

My shopping trio for today! I think I have not used the PM in over 2 years . Shame on me.


----------



## brnicutie

hellopatricia said:


> Boba run with this baby
> View attachment 5363227


Stunning bag! The Alley is my favorite milk tea place. I love the ube with taro bits and also the brown sugar boba.


----------



## iamthecutest

Used this beauty for the first time today...purchased in November I believe.  Galet MM with python handle ❤


----------



## 23adeline

Taking family photos of keepall xs, very tiring job actually 



I finally sorted out their sequence, from the oldest to youngest 
1. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



2. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



3. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



4. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



5. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



6. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



7. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



8. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



9. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



10.


----------



## viewwing

Jam2 said:


> View attachment 5363786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basking in the sun ☀


Do u use this much? I have one too but it doesn’t get out much. The noise the side ties make when I’m walking drives me nuts.


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Taking family photos of keepall xs, very tiring job actually
> View attachment 5364814
> View attachment 5364812
> 
> I finally sorted out their sequence, from the oldest to youngest
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364816
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364817
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364818
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364819
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364820
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364822
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364821
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364824
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364823
> 
> 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364825


What a stunning collection! Number 2 is still my favourite


----------



## boyoverboard

Good old Brooklyn PM accompanying us on a hike this morning. ☀️


----------



## DrTr

boyoverboard said:


> Good old Brooklyn PM accompanying us on a hike this morning. ☀
> 
> View attachment 5364914
> 
> View attachment 5364920
> View attachment 5364915
> 
> View attachment 5364916
> 
> View attachment 5364918
> 
> View attachment 5364919


Gorgeous and as always your puppers is the star!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Taking family photos of keepall xs, very tiring job actually
> View attachment 5364814
> View attachment 5364812
> 
> I finally sorted out their sequence, from the oldest to youngest
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364816
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364817
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364818
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364819
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364820
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364822
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364821
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364824
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364823
> 
> 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364825


Amazing collection


----------



## EveyB

boyoverboard said:


> Good old Brooklyn PM accompanying us on a hike this morning. ☀
> 
> View attachment 5364914
> 
> View attachment 5364920
> View attachment 5364915
> 
> View attachment 5364916
> 
> View attachment 5364918
> 
> View attachment 5364919


What a stunning view! Your dog is so cute and beautiful


----------



## Islandbreeze

23adeline said:


> Taking family photos of keepall xs, very tiring job actually
> View attachment 5364814
> View attachment 5364812
> 
> I finally sorted out their sequence, from the oldest to youngest
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364816
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364817
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364818
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364819
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364820
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364822
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364821
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364824
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364823
> 
> 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364825


Wow! Amazing collection. Do you have a favorite?


----------



## Vevy

boyoverboard said:


> Good old Brooklyn PM accompanying us on a hike this morning. ☀
> 
> View attachment 5364914
> 
> View attachment 5364920
> View attachment 5364915
> 
> View attachment 5364916
> 
> View attachment 5364918
> 
> View attachment 5364919


Beautiful pictures! Love your dog and bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vevy said:


> Super cute


Thank you!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Shopping with my kids!


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Taking family photos of keepall xs, very tiring job actually
> View attachment 5364814
> View attachment 5364812
> 
> I finally sorted out their sequence, from the oldest to youngest
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364816
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364817
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364818
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364819
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364820
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364822
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364821
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364824
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364823
> 
> 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364825



What a beautiful collection of XS .  I  can’t pick one or two or three favorites  — love them all.


----------



## Iamminda

HeartMyMJs said:


> Shopping with my kids!
> View attachment 5365279



Looking lovely as always


----------



## LulaLV

I’ve been loving my scarlet Felicie lately for a pop of color on rainy days.


----------



## Bumbles

boyoverboard said:


> Good old Brooklyn PM accompanying us on a hike this morning. ☀
> 
> View attachment 5364914
> 
> View attachment 5364920
> View attachment 5364915
> 
> View attachment 5364916
> 
> View attachment 5364918
> 
> View attachment 5364919


Picture perfect!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Iamminda said:


> Looking lovely as always


Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing these 2 Speedy 20 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Together with bag of the day , my new keepall xs


----------



## EveyB

HeartMyMJs said:


> Shopping with my kids!
> View attachment 5365279


Looks perfect on you!


----------



## Jumper

boyoverboard said:


> Good old Brooklyn PM accompanying us on a hike this morning. ☀
> 
> View attachment 5364914
> 
> View attachment 5364920
> View attachment 5364915
> 
> View attachment 5364916
> 
> View attachment 5364918
> 
> View attachment 5364919


The view is breathtaking!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Taking family photos of keepall xs, very tiring job actually
> View attachment 5364814
> View attachment 5364812
> 
> I finally sorted out their sequence, from the oldest to youngest
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364816
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364817
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364818
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364819
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364820
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364822
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364821
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364824
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364823
> 
> 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364825


This is a private Keepall XS museum!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

One of my favorite bags.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

EveyB said:


> Looks perfect on you!


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> One of my favorite bags.
> View attachment 5365718


Love the brightness in this picture. Beautiful ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vevy said:


> Love the brightness in this picture. Beautiful ❤


Thank you! I thought it was very cheerful.


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy 20 gathering  
It was not too tiring to gather them , because there are only 5 of them


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I thought it was very cheerful.


It is! Love the natural light reflecting on the plants and the bag ☺️


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> One of my favorite bags.
> View attachment 5365718


Your Alma is stunning   Love the flowers too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> Your Alma is stunning   Love the flowers too!


Thank you!


----------



## TresGriffin

My DG Key Cles for a quick mani/pedi run:


----------



## lemondln

LulaLV said:


> I’ve been loving my scarlet Felicie lately for a pop of color on rainy days.



Red is so pretty


----------



## GAN

My 2nd time using my lil  cutie. This is simply cute to resist and it can hold so much too. Brought it to work but wanting to leave office office ,now is raining very very heavy. Look like I am going to be struck here for quite a long while.


----------



## mrslkc23

GAN said:


> My 2nd time using my lil  cutie. This is simply cute to resist and it can hold so much too. Brought it to work but wanting to leave office office ,now is raining very very heavy. Look like I am going to be struck here for quite a long while.


So cute and I'm so jelly  did u get it online or thru store? Still no news on my preorder from NAC.. Sad!

Heavy rain indeed, and strong winds too! Take care


----------



## GAN

mrslkc23 said:


> So cute and I'm so jelly  did u get it online or thru store? Still no news on my preorder from NAC.. Sad!
> 
> Heavy rain indeed, and strong winds too! Take care


I preordered it and just received mine 2 weeks ago. You will love yours once it arrived! Quite coincidence, on my way to work today morning, I also saw someone carry it too.


----------



## 23adeline

Using this khaki today


----------



## DrTr

TresGriffin said:


> My DG Key Cles for a quick mani/pedi run:
> View attachment 5366051


Love eclipse pieces - what a great idea for mani/pedi - never want water/chemicals on our LV and this cutie can hide


----------



## Jumper

23adeline said:


> Using this khaki today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366503


Be careful of jeans and light colored bags! You told me to avoid them to prevent Color transfer!! I did read somewhere that some forumers had Color transfer with light Colored bags.


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Using this khaki today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366503


I love it


----------



## Jumper

bh4me said:


> With my city keepall running errands  Have a wonderful weekend
> View attachment 5332980
> View attachment 5332981


 Hi bh4me, just wanna do a check with you regarding the city keepall. How do you find using this bag after using it for some time? Any pros and cons? Lately I’m into it a little but city keepall don’t seem to have as much love as keepall XS.


----------



## gimme_purses

GAN said:


> My 2nd time using my lil  cutie. This is simply cute to resist and it can hold so much too. Brought it to work but wanting to leave office office ,now is raining very very heavy. Look like I am going to be struck here for quite a long while.


The nano is so cute!!! Tuck it under a coat of need be


----------



## gimme_purses

Really loving this bag for springtime!


----------



## Vevy

gimme_purses said:


> Really loving this bag for springtime!
> View attachment 5366866


So pretty!


----------



## lemondln

gimme_purses said:


> Really loving this bag for springtime!
> View attachment 5366866



Love your pink car interior, and your lovely bag


----------



## gimme_purses

lemondln said:


> Love your pink car interior, and your lovely bag


It might be the sunlight blazing through, but I can see the pink undertone now that you’ve pointed it out!  It’s a brick-ish red on a regular day.


----------



## gimme_purses

Vevy said:


> So pretty!


Thank you!  They did good with this shade of camel


----------



## Work_For_Purse

My travel duo


----------



## DrTr

Work_For_Purse said:


> My travel duo
> View attachment 5367330


gorgeous travel duo!  can’t beat eclipse damier


----------



## 23adeline

Jumper said:


> Be careful of jeans and light colored bags! You told me to avoid them to prevent Color transfer!! I did read somewhere that some forumers had Color transfer with light Colored bags.


Yes I remember, I was wearing my very old cotton pants yesterday while using the khaki speedy 20  


bbcerisette66 said:


> I love it


----------



## 23adeline

Using another Spring In The City Speedy 20 today


----------



## bbcerisette66

gimme_purses said:


> Really loving this bag for springtime!
> View attachment 5366866


The bag is gorgeous and the colour of the leather seats is amazing. Which car is it ?


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Using another Spring In The City Speedy 20 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367446


So so cute


----------



## Vevy

At Starbucks waiting for my mocha with Delightful and Insolence ☺️


----------



## gimme_purses

bbcerisette66 said:


> The bag is gorgeous and the colour of the leather seats is amazing. Which car is it ?


It’s BMW in Tacora Red.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A DE and a mono piece


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> A DE and a mono piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367879


Your Peekaboo is to die


----------



## Zkg1977

Ponthieu - my favorite bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Your Peekaboo is to die


Thank you!!


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> A DE and a mono piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367879
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Ohhhhh, that Peekaboo in powder pink


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Always think Twice!


----------



## Jumper

I finally got to examining and carry my new love! Took some mod shots of the black Aerogram City Keepall with the various straps I own in my collection. I’m kinda late to this FW21 collection.

this is with the original strap
	

		
			
		

		
	



With a FW21 bandouliere


With Diane strap (flowers side)


with Diane strap (LV name side)


With a black maxi MPA strap (canvas trim)


With a black maxi MPA strap (canvas trim + RCP)


With Coussin gold strap



with coussin fabric strap


With Rose Clair MPA strap


With Neo Alma BB strap


----------



## fyn72

At the doctors getting stitches out  it’s my 5th skin cancer removal, with Graceful pm.


----------



## Vevy

fyn72 said:


> At the doctors getting stitches out  it’s my 5th skin cancer removal, with Graceful pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368401


Sorry to hear that. I hope you get well soon  Love your Graceful and bandeau.


----------



## Vevy

Jumper said:


> I finally got to examining and carry my new love! Took some mod shots of the black Aerogram City Keepall with the various straps I own in my collection. I’m kinda late to this FW21 collection.
> 
> this is with the original strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368368
> 
> With a FW21 bandouliere
> View attachment 5368363
> 
> With Diane strap (flowers side)
> View attachment 5368364
> 
> with Diane strap (LV name side)
> View attachment 5368365
> 
> With a black maxi MPA strap (canvas trim)
> View attachment 5368366
> 
> With a black maxi MPA strap (canvas trim + RCP)
> View attachment 5368367
> 
> With Coussin gold strap
> View attachment 5368369
> 
> 
> with coussin fabric strap
> View attachment 5368372
> 
> With Rose Clair MPA strap
> View attachment 5368370
> 
> With Neo Alma BB strap
> View attachment 5368371


One bag, so many possibilities with all the different straps!


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing my last item in March .
This bag was in my wish list , my CA was not able to get me this in 2020, so I browsed reseller websites occasionally trying to get this. I got lucky in March , my birthday month and I saw this unused piece for sale  
Here she is, my vvn speedy BB 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Together with bag of the day , Keepall xs gradient green


----------



## DrTootr

Pink vibes this week with my Micro Pochette Accessoires...


----------



## Jumper

Vevy said:


> One bag, so many possibilities with all the different straps!


But I don’t think the straps with Vachetta goes well with my ninja black bag. Those with gold hardware but dark trims looks alright. The colourful straps don’t quite match though.


----------



## hoopsie

A day at home but out and about to get a few jobs/errands crossed off the list - used my Mulberry Bayswater clutch WOC with cles pouch.  Not very exciting but I do enjoy my Mulberry and LV items so much.


----------



## hoopsie

fyn72 said:


> At the doctors getting stitches out  it’s my 5th skin cancer removal, with Graceful pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368401


Ah hope you're doing ok and love your combo here, esp the bandeau.xx


----------



## DrTr

Jumper said:


> I finally got to examining and carry my new love! Took some mod shots of the black Aerogram City Keepall with the various straps I own in my collection. I’m kinda late to this FW21 collection.
> 
> this is with the original strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368368
> 
> With a FW21 bandouliere
> View attachment 5368363
> 
> With Diane strap (flowers side)
> View attachment 5368364
> 
> with Diane strap (LV name side)
> View attachment 5368365
> 
> With a black maxi MPA strap (canvas trim)
> View attachment 5368366
> 
> With a black maxi MPA strap (canvas trim + RCP)
> View attachment 5368367
> 
> With Coussin gold strap
> View attachment 5368369
> 
> 
> with coussin fabric strap
> View attachment 5368372
> 
> With Rose Clair MPA strap
> View attachment 5368370
> 
> With Neo Alma BB strap
> View attachment 5368371


Just fabulous!!  I really love it with your speedy 20 mono strap!


----------



## eena1230

Ready for our early trip to Hawaii for Spring Break!


----------



## TomBentley94

23adeline said:


> My favourite City Steamer Mini, I have been using it for 2 days continuously
> View attachment 5340103


I love the stripes and the blue contrast


----------



## snibor

Wearing my Lol Speedy bb today with mono strap. Here is a comparison with the Speedy 20.


----------



## Sunshine mama

snibor said:


> Wearing my Lol Speedy bb today with mono strap. Here is a comparison with the Speedy 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368582


Wow both are so cute! And they look so similar in size.
Which one do you like better?
Also, I changed the lighting of your picrure a bit so that the beautuful details of the bag would show up better.  Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

DrTr said:


> gorgeous travel duo!  can’t beat eclipse damier



I love eclipse damier.  I wish they have it in Speedy B 30!  Icare is waaay too heavy to use alone but love to use in pair.


----------



## snibor

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow both are so cute! And they look so similar in size.
> Which one do you like better?
> Also, I changed the lighting of your picrure a bit so that the beautuful details of the bag would show up better.  Hope you don't mind.
> View attachment 5368587


Ha!  Thanks for the edited photo!  I love both.   The regular speedy 20 is great for everyday. The lol speedy just adds a bit of pizzaz. I hope they make a speedy 20 in azur.


----------



## l.ch.

HeartMyMJs said:


> Shopping with my kids!
> View attachment 5365279


Very stylish mom!


----------



## Vevy

Jumper said:


> But I don’t think the straps with Vachetta goes well with my ninja black bag. Those with gold hardware but dark trims looks alright. The colourful straps don’t quite match though.


Yes, I know what you mean. I like all the combinations in the pictures, though. All the straps make that bag so versatile!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Handbag spill


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

DrTootr said:


> Pink vibes this week with my Micro Pochette Accessoires...
> 
> View attachment 5368429


L O V E this!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

boyoverboard said:


> Good old Brooklyn PM accompanying us on a hike this morning. ☀
> 
> View attachment 5364914
> 
> View attachment 5364920
> View attachment 5364915
> 
> View attachment 5364916
> 
> View attachment 5364918
> 
> View attachment 5364919


Amazing landscape, gorgeous bag and cute dog as usually!


----------



## DrTr

Work_For_Purse said:


> I love eclipse damier.  I wish they have it in Speedy B 30!  Icare is waaay too heavy to use alone but love to use in pair.


I know, the eclipse canvases are gorgeous. I have the eclipse mono reverse Keepall 50 and I love it, but not having a rolling bag on which to rest it means shoulder pain!!


----------



## Iamminda

eena1230 said:


> Ready for our early trip to Hawaii for Spring Break!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368518



Have a great time in Hawaii (it’s our favorite vaca spot)!   Enjoy the sun and shopping there


----------



## tere8

Mini pochette with me in the forest!


----------



## DrTr

tere8 said:


> Mini pochette with me in the forest!
> View attachment 5368856


Sounds like the start of a book  love it


----------



## Vevy

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Handbag spill
> View attachment 5368730


Your SLG's are all so cute ☺️


----------



## eena1230

Iamminda said:


> Have a great time in Hawaii (it’s our favorite vaca spot)!   Enjoy the sun and shopping there


Thank you so much dear Minda! The weather is wonderful and can’t wait to shop here. I heard LV is a bit cheaper here. I’m excited!


----------



## bagsamplified

Jumper said:


> I finally got to examining and carry my new love! Took some mod shots of the black Aerogram City Keepall with the various straps I own in my collection. I’m kinda late to this FW21 collection.
> 
> this is with the original strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368368
> 
> With a FW21 bandouliere
> View attachment 5368363
> 
> With Diane strap (flowers side)
> View attachment 5368364
> 
> with Diane strap (LV name side)
> View attachment 5368365
> 
> With a black maxi MPA strap (canvas trim)
> View attachment 5368366
> 
> With a black maxi MPA strap (canvas trim + RCP)
> View attachment 5368367
> 
> With Coussin gold strap
> View attachment 5368369
> 
> 
> with coussin fabric strap
> View attachment 5368372
> 
> With Rose Clair MPA strap
> View attachment 5368370
> 
> With Neo Alma BB strap
> View attachment 5368371


Oh LOVE IT!!!! Looks awesome on you! Thanks for showing all the different straps! Looks like such a versatile bag! Can't wait tohear what you think of it when you start wearing it more! 

Looks so chic with all of them, loving the last pic with the gold hardware leather strap, the gold just pops out!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Handbag spill
> View attachment 5368730



Wow, it makes me want to have this scarf and PM in monogram (i have a reverse PM)!  so cute


----------



## Loriad

fyn72 said:


> At the doctors getting stitches out  it’s my 5th skin cancer removal, with Graceful pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368401


Wishing you well!


----------



## Jumper

bagsamplified said:


> Oh LOVE IT!!!! Looks awesome on you! Thanks for showing all the different straps! Looks like such a versatile bag! Can't wait tohear what you think of it when you start wearing it more!
> 
> Looks so chic with all of them, loving the last pic with the gold hardware leather strap, the gold just pops out!


Will you be my bag twin or bag cousin?


----------



## 23adeline

I took family photos of my Speedy BB last night, noticed the vachetta speedy bb has a zipper that extends to the side like speedy 20.


----------



## 23adeline

Just transferred the tag for photo taking , I’m still using the white side out actually


----------



## fyn72

Vevy said:


> Sorry to hear that. I hope you get well soon  Love your Graceful and bandeau.


Thank you @Vevy


----------



## fyn72

hoopsie said:


> Ah hope you're doing ok and love your combo here, esp the bandeau.xx


Thank you @hoopsie


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Vevy said:


> Your SLG's are all so cute ☺


Thank you so much hun!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Work_For_Purse said:


> Wow, it makes me want to have this scarf and PM in monogram (i have a reverse PM)!  so cute


Oh thank you so much my dear!  
I can definitely recommend this scarf, it has been my favorite one since I bought it! Of course, as we know from all the reviews, it snags easily and with intense wearing, the surface starts fuzzing a bit. But tbh I don't even pay attention to these small signs of wear, as this scarf looks so gorgeous and suits my mono and DE bags so well! And it is extremely versatile - from business meetings via airplane flights to weekend walks, it already has gone everywhere with me and made me feel cozy and well dressed 
You're so lucky to have PM reverse! PM reverse is my secret and currently unrequited love, as after five tries, I still haven't manage to finde one in a good quality... Maybe one day


----------



## redkitty

Iamminda said:


> Seeing pictures of the new micro metis makes me love this PM even more (if that’s possible ) .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357946


Me thinks u need the micro version too! Hahaha


----------



## EveyB

eena1230 said:


> Ready for our early trip to Hawaii for Spring Break!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368518


That’s wonderful that you’re going to Hawaii! Enjoy your vacation


----------



## eena1230

EveyB said:


> That’s wonderful that you’re going to Hawaii! Enjoy your vacation


Thank you dear Evey. So sweet of you as always! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## DrTr

My big excitement for the morning - a trip to my favorite grocery. Made much more fun with my xs and cles! It’s a perfect size for errands and the cles holds my airpod Pro’s. Happy weekend all!


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> My big excitement for the morning - a trip to my favorite grocery. Made much more fun with my xs and cles! It’s a perfect size for errands and the cles holds my airpod Pro’s. Happy weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 5369773


You just do a family shot for us! Your gorgeous little trifectas! The cles matches beautifully with the LV logo in orange too


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> My big excitement for the morning - a trip to my favorite grocery. Made much more fun with my xs and cles! It’s a perfect size for errands and the cles holds my airpod Pro’s. Happy weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 5369773



So glad to see you using this HG XS already — it’s especially gorgeous paired with that cles .  Happy Weekend to you too T


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> You just do a family shot for us! Your gorgeous little trifectas! The cles matches beautifully with the LV logo in orange too





Iamminda said:


> So glad to see you using this HG XS already — it’s especially gorgeous paired with that cles .  Happy Weekend to you too T


Thank you both so much!  It’s always fun to share our lovely bags and slg’s with people that get it!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Alma bb to work today  Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## bagsamplified

DrTr said:


> My big excitement for the morning - a trip to my favorite grocery. Made much more fun with my xs and cles! It’s a perfect size for errands and the cles holds my airpod Pro’s. Happy weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 5369773


This post made me smile! Gorgeous combo! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5370024
> 
> Alma bb to work today  Hope everyone has a great weekend!



Hi A . Gosh, indigo is just so pretty — and it looks fantastic with the mono strap!  Enjoy your weekend


----------



## fyn72

Finally the weekend! It feels like this week really dragged.. stop for coffee with speedy 20. Really love this bag!


----------



## twinkle.tink

I took this oldie but cutie out today.


----------



## 23adeline

I requested my CS to place order for a Braided Scarf Chain bag charm , but the stock has not arrived. And I saw there are bags that come with the scarf chain including Petite Malle. So I made my own version of braided scarf chain with my Coussin BB chain to pair with my Trunk Clutch


----------



## mrslkc23

MWT Alma bb today. Happy weekend everyone!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Hi A . Gosh, indigo is just so pretty — and it looks fantastic with the mono strap!  Enjoy your weekend


 Hi M! Thank you! I love how comfy it is crossbody with this strap (the one good thing about being 4’10” ). I’m up at 2:30 am so thought I’d check stock on the cute new nano noe but of course no luck. I’m supposed to be really settled on ban island but with those upgrades now it’s on my radar and hard to forget.  Have a great weekend my friend.


----------



## viewwing

Trunk neverfull day out


----------



## hoopsie

23adeline said:


> I requested my CS to place order for a Braided Scarf Chain bag charm , but the stock has not arrived. And I saw there are bags that come with the scarf chain including Petite Malle. So I made my own version of braided scarf chain with my Coussin BB chain to pair with my Trunk Clutch
> View attachment 5370141
> View attachment 5370142


you are so creative - love your ideas.xx


----------



## Grande Latte

23adeline said:


> I requested my CS to place order for a Braided Scarf Chain bag charm , but the stock has not arrived. And I saw there are bags that come with the scarf chain including Petite Malle. So I made my own version of braided scarf chain with my Coussin BB chain to pair with my Trunk Clutch
> View attachment 5370141
> View attachment 5370142


This is ingenious!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Unboxing my last item in March .
> This bag was in my wish list , my CA was not able to get me this in 2020, so I browsed reseller websites occasionally trying to get this. I got lucky in March , my birthday month and I saw this unused piece for sale
> Here she is, my vvn speedy BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368422
> View attachment 5368423
> View attachment 5368424
> 
> Together with bag of the day , Keepall xs gradient green


This speedy is sooo pretty!
Is the leather pretreated? Or is it the regular vachetta?


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrslkc23 said:


> MWT Alma bb today. Happy weekend everyone!!
> 
> View attachment 5370154


This Alma BB is really cute! I LOVE the little heart on the front.


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> Trunk neverfull day out


Love this bag!


----------



## bagsamplified

23adeline said:


> I requested my CS to place order for a Braided Scarf Chain bag charm , but the stock has not arrived. And I saw there are bags that come with the scarf chain including Petite Malle. So I made my own version of braided scarf chain with my Coussin BB chain to pair with my Trunk Clutch
> View attachment 5370141
> View attachment 5370142


Great job, looks amazing!


----------



## 23adeline

standing on newly installed pool deck


----------



## Jumper

twinkle.tink said:


> I took this oldie but cutie out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370140


This is the print that got me to notice LV as a brand. I think I first saw this print in a Pochette Accessoires on a stranger. Love it!!


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> standing on newly installed pool deck
> View attachment 5370306


Nice scarf combo.  U just have a knack for accessorizing so well !!


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> This speedy is sooo pretty!
> Is the leather pretreated? Or is it the regular vachetta?


Yes it is so pretty ! 
It should be pretreated , I left it at window side for 2-3 days and the colour still looks the same. I tried to wet the bottom with water, the water didn’t go it as fast as untreated vachetta, and it didn’t leave water mark


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Nice scarf combo.  U just have a knack for accessorizing so well !!


Thanks 
I wish I had a slightly longer scarf for this


----------



## DrTr

This NIGO is the world‘s best dog walking bag! It’s a sling bag, but I wear it as a crossbody that sits at my hip. Carries all the doggy essentials - treats, the ever popular :doggy bags; for cleanup, phone wallet keys with room left over.  One of the best things about this bag is that I can bend over to the ground and the bag stays against my body!  I found this when considering the women’s and the men’s bum bags. I don’t like the flap over the zipper on them as it made it really hard to get in and out of for me when dog wrangling  This is another case of a men’s bag being spot on perfect.  Happy  Saturday everyone!

PS please excuse my hairy sweatshirt - dog hazard


----------



## EveyB

DrTr said:


> My big excitement for the morning - a trip to my favorite grocery. Made much more fun with my xs and cles! It’s a perfect size for errands and the cles holds my airpod Pro’s. Happy weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 5369773


That’s a perfect combination, gorgeous! Happy weekend to you too


----------



## Vevy

Finally a gorgeous spring day! 
Going out to lunch with family and friends. Passy, Chanel Square sunglasses and YSL Libre are coming with me


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Yes it is so pretty !
> It should be pretreated , I left it at window side for 2-3 days and the colour still looks the same. I tried to wet the bottom with water, the water didn’t go it as fast as untreated vachetta, and it didn’t leave water mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370436


What does it look like  next to the Speedy 20?


----------



## Sunshine mama

This pink cutie today.


----------



## MooMooVT

fyn72 said:


> At the doctors getting stitches out  it’s my 5th skin cancer removal, with Graceful pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368401


UGH. Been there. Hope they got it all and you're on the mend. At least you had pretty scenery for the visit!


----------



## bh4me

Jumper said:


> Hi bh4me, just wanna do a check with you regarding the city keepall. How do you find using this bag after using it for some time? Any pros and cons? Lately I’m into it a little but city keepall don’t seem to have as much love as keepall XS.


hi, sorry didnt get a chance to check in earlier. Anyway, I was actually not sure about the city keepall before I got it for the same reasons you stated. There’s not much info out there. I got the city keepall mainly for the collection. When I got it and had a chance to use it, I really love it.

Pros: 
- Thick super comfy straps (more comfy than the women’s bag straps)
- Lightweight even if it is larger than my most of my bags
- It can carry a lot…lol. I’m so used to small wallets and discipline with what I carry. I use my full size wallet when I carry this bag.
- Good for travel

Cons:
- Not really a con but I’ve been so used to smaller bags, though switching to this bag is easy, there so much space that my 3 items are just moving around. It makes me switch to a full size wallet.

I don’t have much cons to say. If anything, having this bag inspired me to get the similar size speedy 25, which I never wanted prior. I am also looking out for future collections that include the city keepall. I don’t think I’ll get it with the regular thin strap. I’ll look out for one that has a strap as thick as mine. Compared to the keepall XS, I find the keepall XS too small though I don’t regret the ones I have. Hth!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink cutie today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370600



Gorgeous   !


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink cutie today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370600


A cutie, indeed! ☺️ Love the flowers, too!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink cutie today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370600


always gorgeous SM!!  Are you looking at that yellow MPA? Thought of you when I saw it.  Either way, you always have the most lovely photographs and bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous   !


Thank you


Vevy said:


> A cutie, indeed! ☺ Love the flowers, too!


Thank you


DrTr said:


> always gorgeous SM!!  Are you looking at that yellow MPA? Thought of you when I saw it.  Either way, you always have the most lovely photographs and bags!


Thank you Dr! I am trying to stay away from yellow and pink!


----------



## missconvy

Headed to dinner


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> This NIGO is the world‘s best dog walking bag! It’s a sling bag, but I wear it as a crossbody that sits at my hip. Carries all the doggy essentials - treats, the ever popular :doggy bags; for cleanup, phone wallet keys with room left over.  One of the best things about this bag is that I can bend over to the ground and the bag stays against my body!  I found this when considering the women’s and the men’s bum bags. I don’t like the flap over the zipper on them as it made it really hard to get in and out of for me when dog wrangling  This is another case of a men’s bag being spot on perfect.  Happy  Saturday everyone!
> 
> PS please excuse my hairy sweatshirt - dog hazard
> 
> View attachment 5370444


This bag sounds perfect! And the heart logo is so pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

Recently loving DA again


----------



## lemondln

Took speedy B 25 DE for a day trip to see the swan with family, 

speedy B 25 DE is compatible with baby-wearing


----------



## Brimson

We went into London today for a spontaneous evening out.
Popped into Louis and ended up with 3 small pieces. 2 for my girlfriend and my first LV piece, time to upgrade my mulberry card holder.


----------



## Lola&Ruby

viewwing said:


> Trunk neverfull day out


Beautiful. what size?


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> I requested my CS to place order for a Braided Scarf Chain bag charm , but the stock has not arrived. And I saw there are bags that come with the scarf chain including Petite Malle. So I made my own version of braided scarf chain with my Coussin BB chain to pair with my Trunk Clutch
> View attachment 5370141
> View attachment 5370142


OMG! You’re always so creative, I’m going to do the same! I promise I will not run into you lol


----------



## Nhare

Early dinner!


----------



## viewwing

Lola&Ruby said:


> Beautiful. what size?


Thank you! It’s the mm.


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this bag!


Thanks! I hardly see anyone with it, and I love that! Definitely a rare one...even here on tpf. But I do wonder why it isn’t more popular?


----------



## thebattagirl

These photos are so beautifully staged  


Vevy said:


> Finally a gorgeous spring day!
> Going out to lunch with family and friends. Passy, Chanel Square sunglasses and YSL Libre are coming with me
> View attachment 5370490





Sunshine mama said:


> This pink cutie today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370600


----------



## mrslkc23

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink cutie today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370600


So pretty shade of pink


----------



## Vevy

thebattagirl said:


> These photos are so beautifully staged


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## brnicutie

catching the sunset with my NF gm


----------



## Grande Latte

Vevy said:


> Finally a gorgeous spring day!
> Going out to lunch with family and friends. Passy, Chanel Square sunglasses and YSL Libre are coming with me
> View attachment 5370490


I LOVE the Passy. I kick myself all the time because I got the mono Pochette Metis in 2018, and this bag came after that. The Passy is a lot more feminine and more to my liking, but strangely for the past decade fashion houses have been pushing more gender neutral bags. So ladylike bags like this one are way under the radar. 

Did you know that there was no price increase on the Passy in Feb/ March? That says a lot.


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> catching the sunset with my NF gm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370917
> View attachment 5370918



Beautiful .  I miss your lovely city


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful .  I miss your lovely city


Thanks, Minda! Hopefully you'll be back one day to visit.


----------



## 23adeline

First time wearing this cap out


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> Thanks! I hardly see anyone with it, and I love that! Definitely a rare one...even here on tpf. But I do wonder why it isn’t more popular?


Isn't it because it was a limited edition?


----------



## Sunshine mama

thebattagirl said:


> These photos are so beautifully staged


Thank you


mrslkc23 said:


> So pretty shade of pink


Thank you
It really is a sweet shade of pink.


----------



## hoopsie

too shy to take photo while out and about but this weekend i have been using my vintage PA with an unbranded (but quite hermes -esque i suppose) pure silk scarf i found on etsy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Wearing these 2 together, the smaller sis slightly higher than the big sis.


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> Wearing these 2 together, the smaller sis slightly higher than the big sis.
> View attachment 5371216


Simply beautiful ☺️❤️


----------



## boyoverboard

Damier Ebene Brooklyn PM, accompanying me for the whole weekend, for brunch yesterday and also this afternoon to a litter picking event, helping to clean up the shore near where we live and keep it tidy for the doggies and humans alike. (Also pictured - Attitude sunglasses!)


----------



## LVtingting

Using my very first twist today in a Lamborghini rally


----------



## LVtingting

I thought my straps from Neo Noe matching perfectly…


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> What does it look like  next to the Speedy 20?


These pics are specifically for you


----------



## DrTr

boyoverboard said:


> View attachment 5371220
> 
> View attachment 5371221
> 
> View attachment 5371225
> 
> View attachment 5371228
> 
> Damier Ebene Brooklyn PM, accompanying me for the whole weekend, for brunch yesterday and also this afternoon to a litter picking event, helping to clean up the shore near where we live and keep it tidy for the doggies and humans alike. (Also pictured - Attitude sunglasses!)


fabulous everything! And good on you and others that clean up - acts of service feel as good as a new bag!  And I still love your dog


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> These pics are specifically for you
> View attachment 5371291
> View attachment 5371293


Thank you!!
It seems like Speedy 20 mono is slightly longer and has slightly shorter handles.
They're both so similar and cute!


----------



## GJ*

it snowed heavily here yesterday, so we ate cheese fondue in the garden shed.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Wearing these 2 together, the smaller sis slightly higher than the big sis.
> View attachment 5371216



Gorgeous Amarante MPA


----------



## DrTr

GJ* said:


> it snowed heavily here yesterday, so we ate cheese fondue in the garden shed.
> View attachment 5371348


Fabulous magical place to weather a storm!!


----------



## Iamminda

LVtingting said:


> View attachment 5371274
> 
> Using my very first twist today in a Lamborghini rally



Pretty!  Is the color of yours Platine?  Looks almost like the one I have.  Mine is argent (2019) and it comes with a black NeoNoe strap (which I like better than the long chain strap).  I bought a black top handle for mine as well.  Hope you had fun at the rally


----------



## CAcker01

my Men’s ss22 glitter mini soft trunk on a visit to ATL to see our ATL SA


----------



## LVtingting

Iamminda said:


> Pretty!  Is the color of yours Platine?  Looks almost like the one I have.  Mine is argent (2019) and it comes with a black NeoNoe strap (which I like better than the long chain strap).  I bought a black top handle for mine as well.  Hope you had fun at the rally


Yes dear, good eyes! Mine is the Platine color but older than yours (2016) so it has the long chain which I found it heavy sometimes. Therefore, I came up with the idea switching to the leather adjustable straps from my Neo Noe (yellow with the purple) 
Then my son realized it matches his car so he allowed me to post with the car lol. We had a lot of fun it was such a nice day to be outside thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GJ* said:


> it snowed heavily here yesterday, so we ate cheese fondue in the garden shed.
> View attachment 5371348


I love your garden shed! And your mini pochette looks perfect with the lights.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

GJ* said:


> it snowed heavily here yesterday, so we ate cheese fondue in the garden shed.
> View attachment 5371348


This looks so relaxing!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Time to use my Escale collection !!


----------



## Mapoon

Finally on our way to my long awaited staycation! Looking forward to some down time to eat and shop with my in laws and little family as my last break was early Dec 2021. Using my favourite staycation bag with the multi pochette strap and debuting my new coin card holder


----------



## Vevy

GJ* said:


> it snowed heavily here yesterday, so we ate cheese fondue in the garden shed.
> View attachment 5371348


So cozy! Love your cute mini Pochette


----------



## Vevy

Grande Latte said:


> I LOVE the Passy. I kick myself all the time because I got the mono Pochette Metis in 2018, and this bag came after that. The Passy is a lot more feminine and more to my liking, but strangely for the past decade fashion houses have been pushing more gender neutral bags. So ladylike bags like this one are way under the radar.
> 
> Did you know that there was no price increase on the Passy in Feb/ March? That says a lot.


Thank you! I love the Passy too. I totally agree with what you're saying. I wanted a monogram crossbody but never got myself to buy the Metis even though I like it a lot. I have the Favorite MM so I was using that, mostly as a crossbody. When they introduced the Passy I knew I had found what I was looking for. I love how tremendously spacious and practical this bag is. Also, I really like that you can wear it with a dress and heals or with jeans and a Tshirt and it looks great both ways. I always get compliments when I carry it around. Overall, I love its elegant, feminine look. It's one of my favorite bags


----------



## Vevy

LVtingting said:


> View attachment 5371288
> View attachment 5371289
> 
> I thought my straps from Neo Noe matching perfectly…


Nice, I love fast cars!  Your bag is beautiful.


----------



## LVtingting

Vevy said:


> Nice, I love fast cars!  Your bag is beautiful.


Thanks! Evidently fast car and bags goes well together


----------



## bbcerisette66

Iamminda said:


> Recently loving DA again
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370731


Summer time ?


----------



## bbcerisette66

brnicutie said:


> catching the sunset with my NF gm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370917
> View attachment 5370918


Where is it ? Beautiful pic.


----------



## brnicutie

bbcerisette66 said:


> Where is it ? Beautiful pic.


Thank you! This is Ala Moana Beach Park in Honolulu.


----------



## Vevy

LVtingting said:


> Thanks! Evidently fast car and bags goes well together


They do! The rally looked like a super fun event ☺️


----------



## Iamminda

bbcerisette66 said:


> Summer time ?



Yep, ready for summer


----------



## CAcker01

LVtingting said:


> View attachment 5371288
> View attachment 5371289
> 
> I thought my straps from Neo Noe matching perfectly…



looooooooove the aesthetics of this bag with this car


----------



## CAcker01

My brand new fuschia pool pillow mules out and about this evening after checking a little local art festival! I was carrying my black lambskin speedy b 22 and I love how the puffy leathers from the bag and shoe look similar


----------



## twinkle.tink

Jumper said:


> This is the print that got me to notice LV as a brand. I think I first saw this print in a Pochette Accessoires on a stranger. Love it!!



This is what brought me to the brand. I had a keepall my mom had bought me, many years before, but I wasn’t really a fan until this line and then the multicolor.

Thanks!


----------



## luxeloversg

Sunday Funday! Bringing Vivienne out for today!


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy BB first time at work today


----------



## swags

Monogram Monday


----------



## Sunshine mama

CAcker01 said:


> My brand new fuschia pool pillow mules out and about this evening after checking a little local art festival! I was carrying my black lambskin speedy b 22 and I love how the puffy leathers from the bag and shoe look similar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371762


Are they comfy?


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Speedy BB first time at work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371921
> View attachment 5371922


So cute!!!
I think I need this. I wish i had known that the vachetta was treated when the SA showed it to me, but she said it was made of vachetta just like the mono speedy handles.


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!!!
> I think I need this. I wish i had known that the vachetta was treated when the SA showed it to me, but she said it was made of vachetta just like the mono speedy handles.


Sometimes SA did not get the correct information. The mirror handle trunk‘s strap is not untreated vachetta as SA said too, only the 2 tiny loops that hold the handle are untreated vachetta, see the difference in my photo . When I saw the bag , I immediately could tell the vachetta is not the  same as untreated one, therefore I tried to wet the strap a little bit, water didn’t get absorbed fast as untreated vachetta and it didn’t leave any water mark . I told my SA about that, but she said the info they received stated it’s untreated vachetta 
Now after a few months of owning this mirror trunk, I confirm that I‘m correct


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing my new work tote this afternoon, so happy that this Watercolor tote pm is still available at LV , after one year of its release date 



Comparison with my 9 years old work tote that is retiring soon .


----------



## CAcker01

Sunshine mama said:


> Are they comfy?



yes!! they are very comfy! i sized down slightly - i took a 36 in these and am typically a 36.5 or 37. I am a 38 in LV boots and a 37 in LV heels/pumps. i walked around in them for about two hours and didn't get uncomfortable at all and they didn't rub at all!! the pink is really gorgeous IRL! i will say they do get squeaky/noisy when my feet get sweaty which doesn't bother me at all but i know does bother some people a lot!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

CAcker01 said:


> yes!! they are very comfy! i sized down slightly - i took a 36 in these and am typically a 36.5 or 37. I am a 38 in LV boots and a 37 in LV heels/pumps. i walked around in them for about two hours and didn't get uncomfortable at all and they didn't rub at all!! the pink is really gorgeous IRL! i will say they do get squeaky/noisy when my feet get sweaty which doesn't bother me at all but i know does bother some people a lot!!!


Wow that's good to know. They're very cute!


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> Sometimes SA did not get the correct information. The mirror handle trunk‘s strap is not untreated vachetta as SA said too, only the 2 tiny loops that hold the handle are untreated vachetta, see the difference in my photo . When I saw the bag , I immediately could tell the vachetta is not the  same as untreated one, therefore I tried to wet the strap a little bit, water didn’t get absorbed fast as untreated vachetta and it didn’t leave any water mark . I told my SA about that, but she said the info they received stated it’s untreated vachetta
> Now after a few months of owning this mirror trunk, I confirm that I‘m correct
> View attachment 5371979


Thank you for clarifying this. I always hesitate use the mirror handle trunk simply because untreated vachetta leather… I love my purse forum fellows. I can always count on one of you will have an answer for our handbags lol


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Took my NF with me on a business trip today


----------



## Lola&Ruby

viewwing said:


> Thank you! It’s the mm.


Thank u!


----------



## Islandbreeze

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Took my NF with me on a business trip today
> View attachment 5372170


I love how your scarf and bag look together!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Islandbreeze said:


> I love how your scarf and bag look together!


Thank you so much!


----------



## brnicutie

checking out some books at Barnes and Noble with the PM…the slim wallet fits perfectly inside


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Hello my LV friends  I hope you’re doing well. I just got a new trench coat to match my black shine shawl and thought I’d pop in to share it. Now I need to steam everything then I’ll be set for the new season


----------



## Sina99

FABULOUS!! Very CHIC and SPRING!


----------



## LVtingting

Using the same Twist today with Trio Messenger strap so comfortable and added a top handle 
It is perfect and so versatile…


----------



## Loriad

boyoverboard said:


> View attachment 5371220
> 
> View attachment 5371221
> 
> View attachment 5371225
> 
> View attachment 5371228
> 
> Damier Ebene Brooklyn PM, accompanying me for the whole weekend, for brunch yesterday and also this afternoon to a litter picking event, helping to clean up the shore near where we live and keep it tidy for the doggies and humans alike. (Also pictured - Attitude sunglasses!)


Great work for a good cause, great bag, great smile and beautiful dog! All around wonderful pictures!


----------



## snibor

Using Escale Kirigami (large pouch) as a purse.  The strap is a Rebecca Minkoff from a mini Julian backpack.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Took my NF with me on a business trip today
> View attachment 5372170



Ok i am going to get this scarf!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hello my LV friends  I hope you’re doing well. I just got a new trench coat to match my black shine shawl and thought I’d pop in to share it. Now I need to steam everything then I’ll be set for the new season
> View attachment 5372222
> View attachment 5372223



Gorgeous gorgeous coat V .  So good to see your post again — you have been missed.  Hope you had a good birthday month and are enjoying your pretty new Alma BB .


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Work_For_Purse said:


> Ok i am going to get this scarf!!!!


 Sorry for enabling! But you won’t regret it!


----------



## Vevy

Enjoying a raspberry mocha with Sully MM after work





luxeloversg said:


> Sunday Funday! Bringing Vivienne out for today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371853


Lovely color ☺️


----------



## Vevy

Enjoying a raspberry mocha with Sully MM after work ☺️


----------



## Loving*Louis

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Time to use my Escale collection !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371533


love pastel colors!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hello my LV friends  I hope you’re doing well. I just got a new trench coat to match my black shine shawl and thought I’d pop in to share it. Now I need to steam everything then I’ll be set for the new season
> View attachment 5372222
> View attachment 5372223


Wow! It's gorgeous!
I haven't  seen you for awhile here.  It's so good to see you here again my stylish friend!


----------



## lemondln

23adeline said:


> These pics are specifically for you
> View attachment 5371291
> View attachment 5371293


Looks like the "naked" speedy has treated vachetta


----------



## 23adeline

lemondln said:


> Looks like the "naked" speedy has treated vachetta


I like the name that you gave her ! No wonder she looks so sexy and I couldn’t get her out of my mind since early 2020


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## 23adeline

LVtingting said:


> Thank you for clarifying this. I always hesitate use the mirror handle trunk simply because untreated vachetta leather… I love my purse forum fellows. I can always count on one of you will have an answer for our handbags lol


If your mirror handle trunk gets a layer of ‘blurry dust’ after storing it too long in the dust bag, just wipe it off with the dry dust bag . My SA said they couldn’t get rid of the ‘blurry dust ‘ on their mirror stocks , I told her just wipe with the dust bag


----------



## 23adeline

Purposely brought the keepall xs and po that I have never used to office, to take family pics 



I prefer to use them with this side facing out


----------



## 23adeline

Bag and shoes of the day


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hello my LV friends  I hope you’re doing well. I just got a new trench coat to match my black shine shawl and thought I’d pop in to share it. Now I need to steam everything then I’ll be set for the new season
> View attachment 5372222
> View attachment 5372223


Lovely scarf and coat, but even lovelier to see you again!


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> If your mirror handle trunk gets a layer of ‘blurry dust’ after storing it too long in the dust bag, just wipe it off with the dry dust bag . My SA said they couldn’t get rid of the ‘blurry dust ‘ on their mirror stocks , I told her just wipe with the dust bag
> 
> Oh my dear, that’s another great tip! I even looked up the material because I thought it was leather at first. It does show finger prints a lot, thank you so much


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> Purposely brought the keepall xs and po that I have never used to office, to take family pics
> View attachment 5372508
> 
> 
> I prefer to use them with this side facing out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372509


What a lovely matching set! It is such a cheerful, beautiful tote for work.


----------



## MKB0925

Vevy said:


> Enjoying a raspberry mocha with Sully MM after work ☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372321


I have always loved this bag and have kept an eye out on the preloved market!


----------



## designerdiva40

I forgot how much I love this bag….. thinking of adding the Bi Colour Neo Noe   I purchased the strap from Etsy and it’s made me love this bag and make it much more user friendly


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous coat V . So good to see your post again — you have been missed. Hope you had a good birthday month and are enjoying your pretty new Alma BB .


Thank you dear IM I missed you guys too! I hope your start of spring has been safe and fabulous 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Thank you for remembering me and your sweet Bday wishes. I’ll try to share my new Alma with you soon!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! It's gorgeous!
> I haven't  seen you for awhile here.  It's so good to see you here again my stylish friend!


Hello my sunny friend  I’ve missed you too. Thank you for the kind coat compliment. I hope you’ve been enjoying our fun BTP pieces this spring - I’m sure you’ve been looking fabulous with all your LVs! 


musiclover said:


> Lovely scarf and coat, but even lovelier to see you again!


Happy April dear ML! Thank you so much and it’s great to see you lovely ladies again too  Hope this new season is great for you.


----------



## eena1230

Using my double zip at LV Waikiki HI…


----------



## Vevy

MKB0925 said:


> I have always loved this bag and have kept an eye out on the preloved market!



Thank you!  I bought it 9 years ago and didn't use it much at the beginning because I was using my Neverfull GM where I could fit my whole life. Then one day I decided to start using the Sully more often and, boy, was I surprised of how spacious it was! I could fit exactly the same things (I just transferred the organizer insert directly from the NV to the Sully) and it fit perfectly. The great thing about the Sully is that, unlike the NV, you can actually zip it up, which makes it the perfect bag for traveling.

If you buy one on the preloved market, you won't be disappointed! Good luck!


----------



## GAN

Using for the very first time today , my new nano noe to work! Sans the handle as I just like wearing it crossbody but the handle is a option for me if next time I want to hand held it.


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Purposely brought the keepall xs and po that I have never used to office, to take family pics
> View attachment 5372508
> 
> 
> I prefer to use them with this side facing out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372509


Gorgeous collection of wc! The tote is definitely the perfect work tote and will always bring a smile to your face! Enjoy


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hello my LV friends  I hope you’re doing well. I just got a new trench coat to match my black shine shawl and thought I’d pop in to share it. Now I need to steam everything then I’ll be set for the new season
> View attachment 5372222
> View attachment 5372223


So pretty MB!  Looking great! How have you been? Haven’t seen you on here in ages! Have you bought any pretty LVs to share with us? Or preordered for summer canvas or spring in the city?


----------



## mrslkc23

GAN said:


> Using for the very first time today , my new nano noe to work! Sans the handle as I just like wearing it crossbody but the handle is a option for me if next time I want to hand held it.
> View attachment 5373248


So pretty!! And nice weather today to bring her out


----------



## 23adeline

I bought the Bleecker Box from my friend, going to use it as my daily jewellery box and a piece of deco on dressing table 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Of fits a lot actually 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Together with Spring In The City Speedy 20 that I’m using today


----------



## brnicutie

My OGs…picking up my Poppincourt from repair after 9 months…got new rivets and zipper pull


----------



## designerdiva40

Out and about with my little Alma BB


----------



## Leena.212

GAN said:


> Using for the very first time today , my new nano noe to work! Sans the handle as I just like wearing it crossbody but the handle is a option for me if next time I want to hand held it.
> View attachment 5373248


Looks great! I am looking forward to mine


----------



## Cocoabean

Toiletry 15 with my new Coach bag.


----------



## GAN

Leena.212 said:


> Looks great! I am looking forward to mine


You will love it! I even got compliment from my colleagues when I wore it out for my lunch with my team and my boss might happen to hear it. I hope not.. oops.  It is a very cute lil bag yet can hold my essential stuff.


----------



## Vevy

Cocoabean said:


> View attachment 5373456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toiletry 15 with my new Coach bag.


They go very well together! Your Coach bag is beautiful ☺️


----------



## Vevy

Zippy Organizer, Key Pouch and I trying the Hummus & Roasted Tomato toast at Dunkin. We loved it, so yummy!


----------



## Bags_4_life

fyn72 said:


> At the doctors getting stitches out  it’s my 5th skin cancer removal, with Graceful pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368401


Sending hugs x


----------



## Leena.212

GAN said:


> You will love it! I even got compliment from my colleagues when I wore it out for my lunch with my team and my boss might happen to hear it. I hope not.. oops.  It is a very cute lil bag yet can hold my essential stuff.


I love small bags and especially the ones that are top handle. I also have have Neo Noe BB and use it most of the time with top handles only. the top handle makes it so easier to get in and out of the car.


----------



## fyn72

Worked in the morning then spent the rest of the day with my adorable 1 year old grandson


----------



## 23adeline

Bella posing next to my LV hot air balloon that I just redecorated with preserved flowers


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Worked in the morning then spent the rest of the day with my adorable 1 year old grandson
> View attachment 5374186


Your bag and the key pouch look so pretty together! And the picture is gorgeous too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Bella posing next to my LV hot air balloon that I just redecorated with preserved flowers
> View attachment 5374188
> View attachment 5374190


Your redecorated flowers look really pretty! It's a perfect backdrop for your beautuful Bella!


----------



## AleeLee

Sunshine mama said:


> Your bag and the key pouch look so pretty together! And the picture is gorgeous too!



LOL I was just thinking the EXACT same thing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vevy said:


> Zippy Organizer, Key Pouch and I trying the Hummus & Roasted Tomato toast at Dunkin. We loved it, so yummy!
> View attachment 5373552


Ooooh! Your pretty SLGs are so lucky to be next to such yummy treat!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just a luggage tag today. I thought it was a perfect match with this bag and the strap.


----------



## popartist

My Odeon MM has been a great companion as a daily bag this week during my trip to Barcelona!


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> Ooooh! Your pretty SLGs are so lucky to be next to such yummy treat!


Thank you! It was a great treat, very tasty


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> Just a luggage tag today. I thought it was a perfect match with this bag and the strap.
> View attachment 5374243


Pretty in pink! Super cute bag, tag and strap


----------



## Vevy

fyn72 said:


> Worked in the morning then spent the rest of the day with my adorable 1 year old grandson
> View attachment 5374186


Beautiful combo!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

fyn72 said:


> Worked in the morning then spent the rest of the day with my adorable 1 year old grandson
> View attachment 5374186


Inspiring combo!


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Your redecorated flowers look really pretty! It's a perfect backdrop for your beautuful Bella!


Thanks ! Your kind words are always so encouraging


----------



## yellowbernie

brnicutie said:


> My OGs…picking up my Poppincourt from repair after 9 months…got new rivets and zipper pull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373375


I have this same bag but would love to get the piping and handles replaced. How much your’s cost?  And it took that long to get it back.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vevy said:


> Pretty in pink! Super cute bag, tag and strap


Thank you so much sweet Vevy! Hope you're enjoying your day so far!


----------



## brnicutie

yellowbernie said:


> I have this same bag but would love to get the piping and handles replaced. How much your’s cost?  And it took that long to get it back.


They quoted me $1200 to change the vachetta on the whole bag. I declined. I had the rivets changed on both sides which included the piping on those sides for $300. The zipper pull was $30. The waived the fee when I picked it up and yes it took 9 months. Mine took longer because they were having problems sourcing the gold metal balls on the zipper pull.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Just a luggage tag today. I thought it was a perfect match with this bag and the strap.
> View attachment 5374243



So pretty .  I would love to get a color luggage tag — did you get it by itself or as part of another bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty .  I would love to get a color luggage tag — did you get it by itself or as part of another bag?


Thank you!
It was part of a bag that is now discontinued,  and I  got it by itself.


----------



## iseebearbears

This might look a bit funny.  My first time wearing this LV Palm Springs Mini was to a toy store, then straight to the park.


----------



## Lola&Ruby

fyn72 said:


> Worked in the morning then spent the rest of the day with my adorable 1 year old grandson
> View attachment 5374186


that key pouch!!


----------



## Cocoabean

Introducing my Neverfull MM in DE to her new big sister, a Neverfull GM in Monogram with Peony interior.


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> Just a luggage tag today. I thought it was a perfect match with this bag and the strap.
> View attachment 5374243


Beautiful bag! what is the name? I never saw it .


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines Mini Sunbeam and GO toiletry 26 are getting ready to go home after a busy day


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Capucines Mini Sunbeam and GO toiletry 26 are getting ready to go home after a busy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375177


This is justtttttt gorgeous!!!!!!!
Love the intense bright sunshine yellow married with this cute mini!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> Beautiful bag! what is the name? I never saw it .


Thank you! It's a no name brand that is no longer in business. I had it for years,  then got tired of the original color, so I painted it in bright pinks.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm going to a garden today,  so my CCH to go with my garden themed bag.


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm going to a garden today,  so my CCH to go with my garden themed bag.
> View attachment 5375199


Love, love your Coin Card Holder! ❤️Here comes the sun... ☺


----------



## boyoverboard

At Starbucks next to the car dealership first thing this morning refuelling myself with two very large coffees, accompanied by Josh backpack and Monogram Pastel Brazza.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Long work day. Took my bandeau off my neck for the photo shoot!


----------



## tpm1224

Heading out of town this weekend!  This speedy b 30 makes a great travel companion!


----------



## MeepMeep67

tpm1224 said:


> Heading out of town this weekend!  This speedy b 30 makes a great travel companion!


Lucky!! Enjoy your weekend! with your great bag


----------



## gimme_purses

Happy Friday!


----------



## hers4eva

23adeline said:


> Capucines Mini Sunbeam and GO toiletry 26 are getting ready to go home after a busy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375177



oh my gosh.. this bag is so stunning


----------



## yellowbernie

brnicutie said:


> They quoted me $1200 to change the vachetta on the whole bag. I declined. I had the rivets changed on both sides which included the piping on those sides for $300. The zipper pull was $30. The waived the fee when I picked it up and yes it took 9 months. Mine took longer because they were having problems sourcing the gold metal balls on the zipper pull.


Thanks for the info


----------



## brnicutie

yellowbernie said:


> Thanks for the info


Sure, no problem!


----------



## designerdiva40

Cheers to the weekend


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> Long work day. Took my bandeau off my neck for the photo shoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375557


Love this bag! And your bandeau and the double bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

gimme_purses said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375652


So cute and cheerful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I need a big bag today to put all my necessities plus my kitchen sink. So of course this cutie.


----------



## gagabag

This little sunshine hanging out with mini today


----------



## 23adeline

Bags of the day , Noe charm on nano noe 
	

		
			
		

		
	




At the side of my very contaminated pool , workers are digging onsite stormwater detention (OSD) tank 



Last night bags on the bench , I wonder when will LV make Capucines charm


----------



## Vevy

Taking Eva with me to a gender reveal party. Her Chanel friends are coming with us ☺️❤️


----------



## Reamie

New bandouliere strap on its way to France.I didn’t really want the multi Pochette but I can see myself using this with lots of my bags!


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! It's a no name brand that is no longer in business. I had it for years,  then got tired of the original color, so I painted it in bright pinks.




May I ask how you paint your bag? and which paint to use so that the paint won't come off?


----------



## gimme_purses

gagabag said:


> This little sunshine hanging out with mini today
> View attachment 5375904


Love the yellow MPA with your reissue!


----------



## gimme_purses

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm going to a garden today,  so my CCH to go with my garden themed bag.
> View attachment 5375199


I love this shade of yellow!


----------



## Lola&Ruby

Vevy said:


> Taking Eva with me to a gender reveal party. Her Chanel friends are coming with us ☺❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375994


I love eva's classic beauty, one of my favourite bags


----------



## Lola&Ruby

gagabag said:


> This little sunshine hanging out with mini today
> View attachment 5375904


I really like these 2 colours together!!


----------



## Lola&Ruby

Sunshine mama said:


> I need a big bag today to put all my necessities plus my kitchen sink. So of course this cutie.
> View attachment 5375900


very nice!!


----------



## Lola&Ruby

23adeline said:


> Bags of the day , Noe charm on nano noe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375912
> View attachment 5375915
> 
> At the side of my very contaminated pool , workers are digging onsite stormwater detention (OSD) tank
> View attachment 5375913
> 
> 
> Last night bags on the bench , I wonder when will LV make Capucines charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375914


love your DA noe!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

gagabag said:


> This little sunshine hanging out with mini today
> View attachment 5375904


I love your pink Chanel bag! What is the name of the color and from what season??
I NEED itttttt!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vevy said:


> Taking Eva with me to a gender reveal party. Her Chanel friends are coming with us ☺❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375994


Everything beautuful captured in one photo!


----------



## gagabag

Sunshine mama said:


> I love your pink Chanel bag! What is the name of the color and from what season??
> I NEED itttttt!!!


 Thank you! It’s from 20P N5945


----------



## littleblackbag

Sunshine mama said:


> One of my favorite bags.
> View attachment 5365718


I still regret to this day not getting the denim one when I was shown it back it 2019. I love yours...


----------



## fyn72

Botd Bond Street bb. I realised I haven’t used it since January! Spend the whole afternoon with my little 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
grandson, my cheeks were hurting from smiling so much, he’s a little character!


----------



## Sunshine mama

littleblackbag said:


> I still regret to this day not getting the denim one when I was shown it back it 2019. I love yours...


Thank you.


----------



## fyn72

Beautiful day so adding a pop of colour and went out for a nice brunch At a local cafe


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love this bum bag!


----------



## Bumbles

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love this bum bag!
> View attachment 5376485


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## cheremushki

Of course I only remember to take action pic after all the nice scenery is gone.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thank you!!


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Sunday


----------



## boyoverboard

Out for dinner last night with DE Zippy Coin Purse.


----------



## MeepMeep67

gimme_purses said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375652


beautiful1


Sunshine mama said:


> Love this bag! And your bandeau and the double bag!


Thank you my dear friend


Sunshine mama said:


> I need a big bag today to put all my necessities plus my kitchen sink. So of course this cutie.
> View attachment 5375900


One of my absolute favorites!


gagabag said:


> This little sunshine hanging out with mini today
> View attachment 5375904


Loving this cheerful yellow MP


----------



## brnicutie

Earlier in the week I posted a pic of my NF DE. I was just looking at the pic and glanced over at my NF mist. I can’t believe how spot on LV got the sunset.    I brought the wrong bag with me.


----------



## DrTr

brnicutie said:


> Earlier in the week I posted a pic of my NF DE. I was just looking at the pic and glanced over at my NF mist. I can’t believe how spot on LV got the sunset.    I brought the wrong bag with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376665
> View attachment 5376666


beautiful!!


----------



## Grande Latte

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm going to a garden today,  so my CCH to go with my garden themed bag.
> View attachment 5375199



Who has a garden themed bag? This is SO CUTE!!!


----------



## Tyler_JP

What a fun weekend getaway!


----------



## Vevy

Lola&Ruby said:


> I love eva's classic beauty, one of my favourite bags



Thank you, L&R! I couldn't agree more! She's one of my favorite bags, too.


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> Everything beautuful captured in one photo!



Thank you, Sunshine Mama!


----------



## Vevy

brnicutie said:


> Earlier in the week I posted a pic of my NF DE. I was just looking at the pic and glanced over at my NF mist. I can’t believe how spot on LV got the sunset.   I brought the wrong bag with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376665
> View attachment 5376666


Beautiful bags and scenery!


----------



## Moxisox

Crafty open-back sneakers…finally warm enough for them in the Midwest today!


----------



## 23adeline

Moxisox said:


> Crafty open-back sneakers…finally warm enough for them in the Midwest today!
> 
> View attachment 5377158


We are shoes twins


----------



## Iamminda

My evil twin is telling me I _don’t _need the sunrise pastel K !!


----------



## COCOLUVR

brnicutie said:


> I played tourist on the Waikiki trolley today. The Boulogne came with me to Diamond Head lookout and to see Turtle Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350749
> View attachment 5350751
> View attachment 5350753
> View attachment 5350754


Generally I just admire the purses but damn!!! So Jealous!!! Looks like HEAVEN on earth!!


----------



## brnicutie

COCOLUVR said:


> Generally I just admire the purses but damn!!! So Jealous!!! Looks like HEAVEN on earth!!


It really is gorgeous here, but after living here for so long you kind of get used to it. I want to see and play in snow lol. The grass is always greener on the other side. Hope you can visit one day.


----------



## COCOLUVR

brnicutie said:


> It really is gorgeous here, but after living here for so long you kind of get used to it. I want to see and play in snow lol. The grass is always greener on the other side. Hope you can visit one day.


I actually love Oahu and Waikiki. It would be a dream to live there. The food is to die for. I don’t remember having a bad meal there. Waikiki shopping is like rodeo drive and Ala Moana center South coast plaza. Hawaii is like LA in a paradise setting. LOL.


----------



## brnicutie

COCOLUVR said:


> I actually love Oahu and Waikiki. It would be a dream to live there. The food is to die for. I don’t remember having a bad meal there. Waikiki shopping is like rodeo drive and Ala Moana center South coast plaza. Hawaii is like LA in a paradise setting. LOL.


Yay! I'm so happy that you've been here before. The food is excellent. I hope you tried some of the local fare such as laulau and poke. I always tell people that they need to try out Dior Cafe at Ala Moana right outside the store. There are only a handful of them in the world.


----------



## brnicutie

Vevy said:


> Beautiful bags and scenery!


Thanks Vevy!


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> My evil twin is telling me I _don’t _need the sunrise pastel K !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377173


You should get it. It's beautiful. Since you're bringing it up you must be thinking about it. We can be sunrise pastel k twins.


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> My evil twin is telling me I _don’t _need the sunrise pastel K !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377173


If your twin was TRULY evil they’d be saying you DO need the sunrise pastel set! Here are your trend setting pearls on this gorgeous
piece! Love it!


----------



## DrTr

Tyler_JP said:


> What a fun weekend getaway!
> View attachment 5377029


great bag for a getaway! You wear it well.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

23adeline said:


> Capucines Mini Sunbeam and GO toiletry 26 are getting ready to go home after a busy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375177


This bag is gorgeous! I just love it.


----------



## bagsamplified

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love this bum bag!
> View attachment 5376485


Love this combo with your shoes!


----------



## 23adeline

Using this denim nano speedy and micro speedy charm on Trio Mini Icons strap for fun 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The pre tanned trio icons strap is so much darker than my nano speedy vachetta


----------



## LeahLVoes

My MIL handed me down her Poppincourt and I have to say even though its rather small it packs everything I carry on a daily. Also its a really cool square Design.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Talyssia

Flowers & Handbags = some of my favourite things


----------



## bagsamplified

Electric Feel


----------



## LVtingting

This cutie arrived today! Using it immediately  Tried the multi pochette strap on so comfortable and in love…


----------



## Cooshcouture




----------



## Vevy

Talyssia said:


> Flowers & Handbags = some of my favourite things
> View attachment 5377304


So beautiful! ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks for your (enabling) advice, sweet ladies .  TBH, I was sure I was going to get it a couple of months ago but then I bought my new bag last month and am _trying _to be good.  We will see how long I can resist — LVoe torturing myself .  



brnicutie said:


> You should get it. It's beautiful. Since you're bringing it up you must be thinking about it. We can be sunrise pastel k twins.





DrTr said:


> If your twin was TRULY evil they’d be saying you DO need the sunrise pastel set! Here are your trend setting pearls on this gorgeous
> piece! Love it!


----------



## Loriad

Cooshcouture said:


> View attachment 5377571


Adorable!!!


----------



## Cooshcouture

Loriad said:


> Adorable!!!


Thank you so much


----------



## LVtingting

Iamminda said:


> My evil twin is telling me I _don’t _need the sunrise pastel K !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377173


This exactly how I talked myself out of Sunrise but then Sun set is calling my name lol


----------



## Love_N_Lune

DennisLVoes said:


> My MIL handed me down her Poppincourt and I have to say even though its rather small it packs everything I carry on a daily. Also its a really cool square Design.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5377366


I love the outfit and the vibe


----------



## TangerineKandy

It's been a while since I've posted a pic. Of course my fave bag and switched out of my cch into my po!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> My evil twin is telling me I _don’t _need the sunrise pastel K !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377173


But what do YOU say to yourself?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> But what do YOU say to yourself?



I realized after looking at my post that _I am _the evil twin  and that my good twin is the one trying to convince me I don’t need it.  Are you getting it?


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> I realized after looking at my post that _I am _the evil twin  and that my good twin is the one trying to convince me I don’t need it.  Are you getting it?



Looking forward to seeing your reveal


----------



## 23adeline

This is the most beautiful Cannes in my eyes , but I feel awkward to use it, the name ‘rice cooker‘ still stuck in my mind  
Today, I’m using it because I put the new bag organizer in it. When I bought bag organizer for WC Tote PM , i saw a Cannes organizer on sale, so I bought one for it 


My bags of the day


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My new Ikea Detolf glass cabinet housing some of my LV bags.


----------



## LeahLVoes

Love_N_Lune said:


> I love the outfit and the vibe



Thank you


----------



## candypoo

Nearly sold this Capucines BB. Thankfully I did not.
Falling in lvoe with it again


----------



## swags

Speedy at work


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Iamminda  All this talk about the new release has made me shop my own closet, trying to be good!
First time using these cuties together.(in 2022)


----------



## designerdiva40

candypoo said:


> Nearly sold this Capucines BB. Thankfully I did not.
> Falling in lvoe with it again
> View attachment 5378021


Twins on the capucines


----------



## Cooshcouture




----------



## Loriad

Cooshcouture said:


> View attachment 5378144


Looks great on you! Love it!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

bagsamplified said:


> Love this combo with your shoes!


Thank you!!


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> @Iamminda  All this talk about the new release has made me shop my own closet, trying to be good!
> First time using these cuties together.(in





Sunshine mama said:


> @Iamminda  All this talk about the new release has made me shop my own closet, trying to be good!
> First time using these cuties together.(in 2022)
> View attachment 5378088


Super cute bag and charm 
Love the daisies and the pot, too!


----------



## BleuSaphir




----------



## LeahLVoes

BleuSaphir said:


> View attachment 5378317



Looks sooooo good! I love Speedies!


----------



## Cooshcouture

Loriad said:


> Looks great on you! Love it!


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> @Iamminda  All this talk about the new release has made me shop my own closet, trying to be good!
> First time using these cuties together.(in 2022)
> View attachment 5378088



Beautiful picture SSSSSM . This pretty BTP colorway still takes my breath away . I am torn between pink/yellow vs pink/lavender — or both? . Also trying to be good here.

#stayingonbanislandishard


----------



## Huyen818

little test run with the new nano noe, surprised it held everything I need to go about my day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful picture SSSSSM . This pretty BTP colorway still takes my breath away . I am torn between pink/yellow vs pink/lavender — or both? . Also trying to be good here.
> 
> #stayingonbanislandishard


Same here!


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful picture SSSSSM . This pretty BTP colorway still takes my breath away . I am torn between pink/yellow vs pink/lavender — or both? . Also trying to be good here.
> 
> #stayingonbanislandishard





Sunshine mama said:


> Same here!


But isn’t it so good to be bad


----------



## bbcerisette66

Waiting at the airport in Guadeloupe french west indies for my flight to Paris. I use that Speedy B25 for travel.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Cooshcouture said:


> View attachment 5378144


We are almost bag twins, I have the pink strap…who made your blazer?


----------



## mrslkc23

On the way to breakfast with my trusty cardholder


----------



## Cooshcouture

LVlvoe_bug said:


> We are almost bag twins, I have the pink strap…who made your blazer?


Hi This brazer is Balmain.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Cooshcouture said:


> Hi This brazer is Balmain.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Iamminda

bbcerisette66 said:


> Waiting at the airport in Guadeloupe french west indies for my flight to Paris. I use that Speedy B25 for travel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378555



Hope you had a good vacation


----------



## fyn72

I had breakfast with my daughter and grandson at a cafe by the lake then a stroll. Was a beautiful morning


----------



## balen.girl

Collecting my Spring In The City collection..


----------



## DrTr

balen.girl said:


> Collecting my Spring In The City collection..
> View attachment 5378904


Love your TPM and bag charm!! Also want to see what’s in bag number 1


----------



## LVovely

balen.girl said:


> Collecting my Spring In The City collection..
> View attachment 5378904


Omg what a cute Chihuahua charm ! Is it from Hermès?


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines BB


----------



## 23adeline

Yesterday , Spring in the city speedy 20 with the black side facing out


----------



## l.ch.

DennisLVoes said:


> My MIL handed me down her Poppincourt and I have to say even though its rather small it packs everything I carry on a daily. Also its a really cool square Design.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5377366


Really like your style and your beautiful wall!


----------



## bbcerisette66

balen.girl said:


> Collecting my Spring In The City collection..
> View attachment 5378904


Your tiny Evelyne is so cute


----------



## LeahLVoes

l.ch. said:


> Really like your style and your beautiful wall!
> 
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/upload?type=post&context[thread_id]=944815&hash=b7630135a12060af0f539cc4f70955d1



Thank you


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Perfect trio!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

At karate class. Using this new NF Pochette non-stop since picking up the tote last week.


----------



## Bryant

Ready for my overnight trip to Disneyland for my birthday!


----------



## Loriad

Bryant said:


> Ready for my overnight trip to Disneyland for my birthday!
> View attachment 5379565
> View attachment 5379566
> View attachment 5379567
> View attachment 5379568


Happy birthday!


----------



## Huyen818

HeartMyMJs said:


> Perfect trio!
> View attachment 5379440


Love it!! Here’s mine 
How do you like the nano compared to the 20?
Would the nano fit the iPhone 13 pro max?


----------



## balen.girl

DrTr said:


> Love your TPM and bag charm!! Also want to see what’s in bag number 1





lovelyrita said:


> Omg what a cute Chihuahua charm ! Is it from Hermès?





bbcerisette66 said:


> Your tiny Evelyne is so cute



Thank you everyone. My Evelyn is my favorite bag lately. Hard to get, super cute and can fit all I need. The chihuahua also from Hermes and also super cute.


----------



## Bumbles

Bryant said:


> Ready for my overnight trip to Disneyland for my birthday!
> View attachment 5379565
> View attachment 5379566
> View attachment 5379567
> View attachment 5379568


Happy Birthday! Your denim nigo keepall is stunning


----------



## DrTootr

My SLG's in rotation this month and if anyone is interested to see what this tiny Micro Pochette Accessories can fit, I've just put my YouTube video up xoxo


----------



## 23adeline

Bryant said:


> Ready for my overnight trip to Disneyland for my birthday!
> View attachment 5379565
> View attachment 5379566
> View attachment 5379567
> View attachment 5379568


Happy birthday! Your keepall and lemon charm match Disneyland perfectly


----------



## 23adeline

My slightly more than one year old Coussin PM & strap , and my very old tassel charm


----------



## iuvcoach

LV Wapity & Stoney Clover Tote at the Beach


----------



## bagsamplified

iuvcoach said:


> LV Wapity & Stoney Clover Tote at the Beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380113


This is an incredibly pretty pic!


----------



## Bumbles

iuvcoach said:


> LV Wapity & Stoney Clover Tote at the Beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380113


Gorgeous! Glad you wasted no time using it straight away.


----------



## Bumbles

HeartMyMJs said:


> Perfect trio!
> View attachment 5379440


Most definitely trio perfection! Great picture


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bumbles said:


> Most definitely trio perfection! Great picture


Thank you very much!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Huyen818 said:


> Love it!! Here’s mine
> How do you like the nano compared to the 20?
> Would the nano fit the iPhone 13 pro max?


Love yours!  I like my 20 better since it fits more.  I think your phone can fit in the nano.  Not sure.  I have the 12 pro and it fits fine.


----------



## DrTr

Huyen818 said:


> Love it!! Here’s mine
> How do you like the nano compared to the 20?
> Would the nano fit the iPhone 13 pro max?


No the pro max doesnt fit in the nano. It often doesn’t fit well or at all in the mini bags. The petit sac plat for example - the phone would stick out the top


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing these 3 items 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The new nano noe with handle is too cute, I had to get it, good that my older version nano noe is not monogram  


This colour blocks squared pouch fits cards
	

		
			
		

		
	



Interior of this box is beautiful too


----------



## boyoverboard

Saturday afternoon brunch, some of the most amazing Turkish eggs I’ve had, with DH and my gorgeous baby boy - and Damier Azur Naviglio.


----------



## the1kayladawn

My new hubby (Feb 20) got me this V Tote BB complete with new initials as a day-of wedding gift. He wanted to replace my mon monogram speedy with something sentimental. I had been eyeing the V Tote MM long ago (same colour combo), but they had since discontinued. He managed to get ahold of the BB- and now that I’ve been using it, I am so glad I have the BB instead. It’s the perfect size for everyday, and crossbody length is absolutely perfect.


----------



## DrTr

boyoverboard said:


> Saturday afternoon brunch, some of the most amazing Turkish eggs I’ve had, with DH and my gorgeous baby boy - and Damier Azur Naviglio.
> 
> View attachment 5380898
> 
> View attachment 5380899
> 
> View attachment 5380902
> 
> View attachment 5380901


All beautiful!  Your baby boy tho


----------



## DrTr

the1kayladawn said:


> My new hubby (Feb 20) got me this V Tote BB complete with new initials as a day-of wedding gift. He wanted to replace my mon monogram speedy with something sentimental. I had been eyeing the V Tote MM long ago (same colour combo), but they had since discontinued. He managed to get ahold of the BB- and now that I’ve been using it, I am so glad I have the BB instead. It’s the perfect size for everyday, and crossbody length is absolutely perfect.
> View attachment 5381044


Best wishes and what a lovely gift!


----------



## Aliluvlv

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5381082
> 
> Yes, I know it's a Spring.  Tell that to my city, it snowed just this week.
> Using PA with my alma bb crossbody strap.


Lol I hear you! That’s why I switched to boulogne. Winter just won’t take the hint and leave.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Nice sunny day to run errands with grab and go mini p. Hope everyone has a lovely holiday weekend!


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Unboxing these 3 items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380711
> 
> The new nano noe with handle is too cute, I had to get it, good that my older version nano noe is not monogram
> View attachment 5380712
> 
> This colour blocks squared pouch fits cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380713
> 
> Interior of this box is beautiful too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380714
> View attachment 5380717



 Oh just LVoe all your new goodies ....esp the cute fancy mini shoe box !!  I dunno why I thought the interior was lavender like the new Sunrise collection ??  Did your SA mention if other items would be made in this pattern ???


----------



## travelbliss

iuvcoach said:


> LV Wapity & Stoney Clover Tote at the Beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380113



A gal after my own  ... not afraid to take along as my LVs come to the beach/cruises as well !! Fantastic color combos !!


----------



## MeepMeep67

boyoverboard said:


> Saturday afternoon brunch, some of the most amazing Turkish eggs I’ve had, with DH and my gorgeous baby boy - and Damier Azur Naviglio.
> 
> View attachment 5380898
> 
> View attachment 5380899
> 
> View attachment 5380902
> 
> View attachment 5380901


 Beautiful photos Thank you


----------



## cheremushki

Aliluvlv said:


> Lol I hear you! That’s why I switched to boulogne. Winter just won’t take the hint and leave.
> View attachment 5381169


It's like I have to book a resort vacation just to crack out my azure.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5381171
> 
> Nice sunny day to run errands with grab and go mini p. Hope everyone has a lovely holiday weekend!



So cute A  — it’s hard to resist Vivienne when she is so darn cute .  And I love your beautiful Boulogne.


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Oh just LVoe all your new goodies ....esp the cute fancy mini shoe box !!  I dunno why I thought the interior was lavender like the new Sunrise collection ??  Did your SA mention if other items would be made in this pattern ???


Thanks 
The other things are notebook , colour pencils and watercolor paint


----------



## 23adeline

Old and new nano noe, the size is quite similar


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> So cute A  — it’s hard to resist Vivienne when she is so darn cute .  And I love your beautiful Boulogne.


Thank you sweet M! Now that I have a phone that fits in the mini p again Vivienne is doing a better job earning her keep.  Have a great rest of the weekend my friend!


----------



## 23adeline

My monogram Color box in action


----------



## snibor

23adeline said:


> My monogram Color box in action
> View attachment 5381686


This is awesome!


----------



## the1kayladawn

DrTr said:


> Best wishes and what a lovely gift!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## the1kayladawn

23adeline said:


> My monogram Color box in action
> View attachment 5381686



This is the coolest! I LOVE IT.


----------



## cheremushki

Lazy holiday Sunday.  Still home lounging around with my agenda.  Happy Easter long weekend everyone!


----------



## Ashleym

Heading out to celebrate Easter with the family


----------



## LVovely

Ashleym said:


> Heading out to celebrate Easter with the family
> View attachment 5381822


I own the same shoes and bag


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Easter from Lake Arrowhead!


----------



## Loriad

iuvcoach said:


> LV Wapity & Stoney Clover Tote at the Beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380113


This is FABULOUS!


----------



## tpm1224

Added this bag back into my collection a couple of weeks ago, and had to pay a good $500 more than I paid for it a few years ago. Will not be parting with this bag again. What a great everyday bag.  Now deciding if I want to add the canvas monogram or reverse monogram back into the collection. Had purchased and sold the reverse twice in the past. ‍♀️


----------



## Bumbles

HeartMyMJs said:


> Happy Easter from Lake Arrowhead!
> View attachment 5382162


This is a gorgeous pic


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing, comparing colour and switching the charm


----------



## swags

Carrying my Graceful MM to cheer myself up at work on Monday after a long weekend.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Going into the office


----------



## CAcker01

I took my sunrise pastel petit sac plat out for Easter Sunday! We had brunch at Steak 48 then went to a little lounge. I don’t drink alcohol but I had this fresh pear juice that was just to die for!!! Everyone I saw asked me about the bag! It was so perfect for Easter and I can’t wait to come up with more outfits to wear her with. I hope you all had a nice weekend!


----------



## bagsamplified

CAcker01 said:


> I took my sunrise pastel petit sac plat out for Easter Sunday! We had brunch at Steak 48 then went to a little lounge. I don’t drink alcohol but I had this fresh pear juice that was just to die for!!! Everyone I saw asked me about the bag! It was so perfect for Easter and I can’t wait to come up with more outfits to wear her with. I hope you all had a nice weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5382537
> View attachment 5382538
> View attachment 5382539
> View attachment 5382540
> View attachment 5382541


You look fabulous with the bag!! Happy Easter!


----------



## bagsamplified

CAcker01 said:


> I took my sunrise pastel petit sac plat out for Easter Sunday! We had brunch at Steak 48 then went to a little lounge. I don’t drink alcohol but I had this fresh pear juice that was just to die for!!! Everyone I saw asked me about the bag! It was so perfect for Easter and I can’t wait to come up with more outfits to wear her with. I hope you all had a nice weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5382537
> View attachment 5382538
> View attachment 5382539
> View attachment 5382540
> View attachment 5382541


Is the strap a colour gradient? Thanks heaps


----------



## CAcker01

bagsamplified said:


> You look fabulous with the bag!! Happy Easter!





bagsamplified said:


> Is the strap a colour gradient? Thanks heaps



thank you!!! It’s not a color gradient! The strap is the cool icy/mint blue and the outside of the strap is pink where the usual vachetta straps would show as kind of a red clay color. I hope that helps!!


----------



## Huyen818

CAcker01 said:


> I took my sunrise pastel petit sac plat out for Easter Sunday! We had brunch at Steak 48 then went to a little lounge. I don’t drink alcohol but I had this fresh pear juice that was just to die for!!! Everyone I saw asked me about the bag! It was so perfect for Easter and I can’t wait to come up with more outfits to wear her with. I hope you all had a nice weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5382537
> View attachment 5382538
> View attachment 5382539
> View attachment 5382540
> View attachment 5382541


Both you and the bag is Gorgeous!!
May I ask what you put in yours?
Mine is coming in Friday, it’ll be one of my smallest bag so I’m alittle worried


----------



## CAcker01

Huyen818 said:


> Both you and the bag is Gorgeous!!
> May I ask what you put in yours?
> Mine is coming in Friday, it’ll be one of my smallest bag so I’m alittle worried



thank you so much! I carried my iPhone 12 Pro Max, 2 mini lipsticks inside of fabric cases, and a card case!

here is a video I made showing my card case and the travel lipsticks:


----------



## Huyen818

CAcker01 said:


> thank you so much! I carried my iPhone 12 Pro Max, 2 mini lipsticks inside of fabric cases, and a card case!
> 
> here is a video I made showing my card case and the travel lipsticks:



Your the best!!! I  it! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## boyoverboard

Out for pancakes today with DH for his birthday brunch! He had pulled pork and I had chilli beef brisket… and then we split a Nutella, pistachio and coconut sundae.  Diet starts tomorrow!! Accompanied by Monogram Beaubourg and Multicolore clés.


----------



## kimmiesue

Added a short strap to my City Keepall


----------



## kimmiesue

And to my Keepall XS


----------



## ElectricBoots

23adeline said:


> Unboxing, comparing colour and switching the charm
> View attachment 5382412
> View attachment 5382414
> View attachment 5382413
> View attachment 5382416
> View attachment 5382415


wow


----------



## brnicutie

I’m eating shoyu chicken with choy sum and taegu at Makai Market food court. The TP 26 was my companion.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bumbles said:


> This is a gorgeous pic


Thank you so much!!  Happy Easter to you too!


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> I’m eating shoyu chicken with choy sum and taegu at Makai Market food court. The TP 26 was my companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382769


Yummy!


----------



## Bumbles

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thank you so much!!  Happy Easter to you too!


Happy Easter to you too!!


----------



## Bumbles

CAcker01 said:


> I took my sunrise pastel petit sac plat out for Easter Sunday! We had brunch at Steak 48 then went to a little lounge. I don’t drink alcohol but I had this fresh pear juice that was just to die for!!! Everyone I saw asked me about the bag! It was so perfect for Easter and I can’t wait to come up with more outfits to wear her with. I hope you all had a nice weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5382537
> View attachment 5382538
> View attachment 5382539
> View attachment 5382540
> View attachment 5382541


Omg!!     This mini bag is adorable and the colour combo is perfection. I absolutely love it! Would you still recommend it considering it’s size and what it can fit in it? And do you think it will colour transfer easily? I’m having a hard time deciding whether I should get it or not. But I’m absolutely loving yours! Looks great on you esp matching the pastel skirt your wearing and your nails!!! It’s stunning and matches perfectly!! Thanks for sharing and hope you had a fabulous Easter!!


----------



## Bumbles

Huyen818 said:


> Both you and the bag is Gorgeous!!
> May I ask what you put in yours?
> Mine is coming in Friday, it’ll be one of my smallest bag so I’m alittle worried


Oohh can’t wait to see your psp too!


----------



## 23adeline

Spring In The City Speedy 20 and Onthego PM


----------



## Bags_4_life

boyoverboard said:


> Saturday afternoon brunch, some of the most amazing Turkish eggs I’ve had, with DH and my gorgeous baby boy - and Damier Azur Naviglio.
> 
> View attachment 5380898
> 
> View attachment 5380899
> 
> View attachment 5380902
> 
> View attachment 5380901


Lovely pics, you’ve really captured Spring!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> My SLG's in rotation this month and if anyone is interested to see what this tiny Micro Pochette Accessories can fit, I've just put my YouTube video up xoxo
> 
> View attachment 5379813



So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

the1kayladawn said:


> My new hubby (Feb 20) got me this V Tote BB complete with new initials as a day-of wedding gift. He wanted to replace my mon monogram speedy with something sentimental. I had been eyeing the V Tote MM long ago (same colour combo), but they had since discontinued. He managed to get ahold of the BB- and now that I’ve been using it, I am so glad I have the BB instead. It’s the perfect size for everyday, and crossbody length is absolutely perfect.
> View attachment 5381044


The bag is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5381082
> 
> Yes, I know it's a Spring.  Tell that to my city, it snowed just this week.
> Using PA with my alma bb crossbody strap.


Looking chic and warm!!!


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Looking chic and warm!!!


Thank you!


----------



## iuvcoach

travelbliss said:


> A gal after my own  ... not afraid to take along as my LVs come to the beach/cruises as well !! Fantastic color combos !!



Too cute and perfect not to bring along


----------



## iuvcoach

Loriad said:


> This is FABULOUS!


Thank you ❤️


----------



## iuvcoach

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous! Glad you wasted no time using it straight away.


 Thank you!! Too cute to let it sit


----------



## iuvcoach

bagsamplified said:


> This is an incredibly pretty pic!


Thank you ❤️


----------



## 23adeline

Went to LV store, bought 3 items tried Marshmallow 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sunset Khaki open back sneakers , I ordered from online CS but still no stock a the moment , I should have informed my CA that I want these shoes as well, she didn’t know I want and they just sold out all their stocks except this display pair. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



color pencils and chopsticks 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Quite like the pouch of color pencils 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Went over to Tiffany & Co after LV, my lovely Tiffany CA, who is my previous LV CA, gave me a surprise belated birthday treats and gift , together with the CNY gift that she kept for me  





This Tiffany Knot bracelet is in my wish list


----------



## Huyen818

23adeline said:


> Went to LV store, bought 3 items tried Marshmallow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383524
> View attachment 5383528
> 
> Sunset Khaki open back sneakers , I ordered from online CS but still no stock a the moment , I should have informed my CA that I want these shoes as well, she didn’t know I want and they just sold out all their stocks except this display pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383523
> 
> color pencils and chopsticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383525
> View attachment 5383526
> View attachment 5383527
> 
> 
> Quite like the pouch of color pencils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383521
> 
> Went over to Tiffany & Co after LV, my lovely Tiffany CA, who is my previous LV CA, gave me a surprise belated birthday treats and gift , together with the CNY gift that she kept for me
> View attachment 5383537
> View attachment 5383534
> View attachment 5383532
> View attachment 5383535
> 
> This Tiffany Knot bracelet is in my wish list
> View attachment 5383533


Pretty!! I see you starting using your otg PM can I see some mod shots? How do you like it so far? It seems Soo limited to wear so I’m unsure if I want to get if I don’t end up using it much


----------



## Iamminda

First outing with this cutie


----------



## 23adeline

Huyen818 said:


> Pretty!! I see you starting using your otg PM can I see some mod shots? How do you like it so far? It seems Soo limited to wear so I’m unsure if I want to get if I don’t end up using it much


It’s very beautiful, many clients at LV told my CA my bag is beautiful and wanted to try one


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> First outing with this cutie
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383798


Drooling M!  Gorgeous croisette! Is this a new acquisition? And yum those baked goods look amazing too.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Drooling M!  Gorgeous croisette! Is this a new acquisition? And yum those baked goods look amazing too.



Thanks so much A .  Yep, got this one about 3 weeks ago and have been waiting for the weather to cooperate  before using it


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> First outing with this cutie
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383798


I love the pearls with the DA!  That’s so perfect.   Iam, I’m very curious about those lovely donuts.  Where did you get them?


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> I love the pearls with the DA!  That’s so perfect.   Iam, I’m very curious about those lovely donuts.  Where did you get them?



Thanks kindly ML . These are mochi donuts from a place here.  Did you ever try them in HI or are they available in your area?


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly ML . These are mochi donuts from a place here.  Did you ever try them in HI or are they available in your area?


I have never tried mochi donuts but I’m intrigued. I’ve seen mochi at Whole Foods but your donuts are SO cute. I’m going to look around.  Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> I have never tried mochi donuts but I’m intrigued. I’ve seen mochi at Whole Foods but your donuts are SO cute. I’m going to look around.  Thank you for letting me know!



They are yummy!   Kind of chewy gooey texture inside the fried outside.  Hope you get to try some


----------



## GJ*

i enjoy the sun in the garden with a piece of homemade cake and an ice latte from my new jura coffee machine


----------



## whitedollx

My nano speedy going shopping later!


----------



## Vevy

whitedollx said:


> My nano speedy going shopping later!
> 
> View attachment 5384219


So cute  ☺️❤️


----------



## Vevy

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5384209
> 
> i enjoy the sun in the garden with a piece of homemade cake and an ice latte from my new jura coffee machine


Love everything in this picture


----------



## Tyler_JP

I took my Sofia Coppola (my favorite girl!) to dinner tonight - delicious Indian food!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much A .  Yep, got this one about 3 weeks ago and have been waiting for the weather to cooperate  before using it


That’s so exciting M! Super congratulations! She’s beautiful


----------



## LVgirl_68

23adeline said:


> Went to LV store, bought 3 items tried Marshmallow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383524
> View attachment 5383528
> 
> Sunset Khaki open back sneakers , I ordered from online CS but still no stock a the moment , I should have informed my CA that I want these shoes as well, she didn’t know I want and they just sold out all their stocks except this display pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383523
> 
> color pencils and chopsticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383525
> View attachment 5383526
> View attachment 5383527
> 
> 
> Quite like the pouch of color pencils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383521
> 
> Went over to Tiffany & Co after LV, my lovely Tiffany CA, who is my previous LV CA, gave me a surprise belated birthday treats and gift , together with the CNY gift that she kept for me
> View attachment 5383537
> View attachment 5383534
> View attachment 5383532
> View attachment 5383535
> 
> This Tiffany Knot bracelet is in my wish list
> View attachment 5383533


OMG I love everything!!!!!!!


----------



## LVgirl_68

23adeline said:


> Spring In The City Speedy 20 and Onthego PM
> View attachment 5382912


----------



## LVgirl_68

Stunning!


----------



## serybrazil

just trying on the shoes I’ve been stalking for 3 months!


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> First outing with this cutie
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383798


Gorgeous bag and I love the pearls. I also spot those mochi donuts. You're tempting me again.


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> Gorgeous bag and I love the pearls. I also spot those mochi donuts. You're tempting me again.



Thanks .  It all started with the first time at MoDo next to Mitsuwa in HI .


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  It all started with the first time at MoDo next to Mitsuwa in HI .


I know that place too well at the International Marketplace. My fave is the matcha one. I'm glad you got to try it and have it where you live.


----------



## 23adeline

Spring In The City Speedy 20 Khaki/beige and snow globes
	

		
			
		

		
	




Just realised these 2 snow globes are not same size


----------



## LVovely

@23adeline Omg I love your snowglobes!! How pretty!!


----------



## bagsamplified

Tyler_JP said:


> I took my Sofia Coppola (my favorite girl!) to dinner tonight - delicious Indian food!
> 
> View attachment 5384678


The most beautiful bag, and you look amazing!!!!


----------



## designerdiva40

First time using the Passy and its love    My little Pom getting in on the action


----------



## Vevy

designerdiva40 said:


> First time using the Passy and its love    My little Pom getting in on the action
> View attachment 5385150


Love the Passy. One of my best purchases. Your dog is super cute! ❤️


----------



## GJ*

designerdiva40 said:


> First time using the Passy and its love    My little Pom getting in on the action
> View attachment 5385150


love your dog


----------



## LeahLVoes

Here are two pics of my latest acquisitions Im soooo in love.


----------



## designerdiva40

DennisLVoes said:


> Here are two pics of my latest acquisitions Im soooo in love.
> 
> View attachment 5385328
> View attachment 5385330


I love MC I wish they’d bring it back


----------



## Sunshine mama

Papillon BB talking a break.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Papillon BB talking a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385536


Beautiful SM! Love the chain strap too!


----------



## 23adeline

lovelyrita said:


> @23adeline Omg I love your snowglobes!! How pretty!!


I have a few more, locked in the display shelf


----------



## 23adeline

Finally taking my Midnight Fuchsia Neverfull out today , very gigantic as compared to my daily purses nowadays  



Looks how spacious it is


----------



## GJ*

23adeline said:


> Finally taking my Midnight Fuchsia Neverfull out today , very gigantic as compared to my daily purses nowadays
> View attachment 5385810
> View attachment 5385811
> 
> Looks how spacious it is
> View attachment 5385809


your neverfull is so beautiful, congratulations.  I'm a little jealous that we couldn't order them.  in terms of content, however, there is still room for improvement


----------



## DrTr

DennisLVoes said:


> Here are two pics of my latest acquisitions Im soooo in love.
> 
> View attachment 5385328
> View attachment 5385330


Wonderful bags you rock well!!


----------



## baghabitz34

Using the Onmyside while running errands today


----------



## TinyB

Didn't plan to buy anything from this collection since everything is out of stock after the drop. This set just happened to be available right when I need a wallet. Must've been a sign


----------



## thebattagirl

@TinyB Beautiful, love it!  I've been stalking that set for weeks on the website  enjoy them!


----------



## Huyen818

thebattagirl said:


> @TinyB Beautiful, love it!  I've been stalking that set for weeks on the website  enjoy them!


It’s available for almost an hour on USA site and still available to order now


----------



## 23adeline

My colourful LV’s at work today


----------



## TinyB

thebattagirl said:


> @TinyB Beautiful, love it!  I've been stalking that set for weeks on the website  enjoy them!


Thanks  Hope you'll be able to score it. Like @Huyen818 said, it's currently atb on the us website!


----------



## thebattagirl

@Huyen818  THANK YOU!!!!! I was able to purchase them!!
I can't believe it, I've tried all different times of day/night with no luck.

@TinyB I got it, I'm ecstatic!  If it wasn't for your post and @Huyen818 's reply, I would've missed out...again  Thank you!


----------



## Huyen818

thebattagirl said:


> @Huyen818  THANK YOU!!!!! I was able to purchase them!!
> I can't believe it, I've tried all different times of day/night with no luck.
> 
> @TinyB I got it, I'm ecstatic!  If it wasn't for your post and @Huyen818 's reply, I would've missed out...again  Thank you!


Yay!!!  I’m glad you got it!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

At a Blacksmith conference with DH. I love our camper!! Using my trusty companions


----------



## bbcerisette66

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5385977
> 
> Using the Onmyside while running errands today


Very gorgeous and classy bag !


----------



## thelostlala

Taking my marshmallow out on her maiden trip


----------



## baghabitz34

bbcerisette66 said:


> Very gorgeous and classy bag !


Thanks! I like to carry it when I’m trying to look more sophisticated, lol


----------



## LeahLVoes

Oh gawd... its me again. I am so obsessed with my multicolor Speedy. I just can't help myself, when ever the sun comes up. I feel obligated to take her out.


----------



## DrTr

DennisLVoes said:


> Oh gawd... its me again. I am so obsessed with my multicolor Speedy. I just can't help myself, when ever the sun comes up. I feel obligated to take her out.
> 
> View attachment 5387055
> View attachment 5387055


I love your Speedy - no wonder you want to take her out again!  She looks great on you.  So glad you found it - and we always like eye candy around here!


----------



## Purse Chakra

kimmiesue said:


> Added a short strap to my City Keepall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382745



This. Is. Brilliant. Is it a NeoNoe strap?  I don't have a NeoNoe, but it reminds me of the pics of the short strap for that bag.

I have the same bag and love it.


----------



## Purse Chakra

brnicutie said:


> Earlier in the week I posted a pic of my NF DE. I was just looking at the pic and glanced over at my NF mist. I can’t believe how spot on LV got the sunset.    I brought the wrong bag with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376665
> View attachment 5376666



Gorgeous view and gorgeous bag! I am so glad you posted this, because I have wondered about how they took the inspiration and whether they nailed it.


----------



## brnicutie

Purse Chakra said:


> Gorgeous view and gorgeous bag! I am so glad you posted this, because I have wondered about how they took the inspiration and whether they nailed it.


Thanks for your kind words Purse Chakra.


----------



## kimmiesue

Purse Chakra said:


> This. Is. Brilliant. Is it a NeoNoe strap?  I don't have a NeoNoe, but it reminds me of the pics of the short strap for that bag.
> 
> I have the same bag and love it.


Oh thank you   Good eye!  I bought the short strap for my NeoNoe (12" from Mcraft) and placed a custom order for a 16" with silver hardware.  It's honestly a game changer to be able to grab it.  

It really is a great bag, isn't it?


----------



## travelbliss

Anyone else still LVoe their 2021 By the Pool pieces ??


----------



## _vee

Sharing pics from my vacation to Punta Cana 2 months ago  It was my time using my PSM. I love it so much!


----------



## Vevy

_vee said:


> Sharing pics from my vacation to Punta Cana 2 months ago  It was my time using my PSM. I love it so much!
> 
> View attachment 5387437
> View attachment 5387439
> View attachment 5387438
> View attachment 5387440
> View attachment 5387441
> View attachment 5387442
> 
> View attachment 5387443
> View attachment 5387444
> View attachment 5387445
> View attachment 5387446


Beautiful pictures!


----------



## grace-lee

Finally stopped raining so I can take this loop out... which I bought last November ....


----------



## MeepMeep67

_vee said:


> Sharing pics from my vacation to Punta Cana 2 months ago  It was my time using my PSM. I love it so much!
> 
> View attachment 5387437
> View attachment 5387439
> View attachment 5387438
> View attachment 5387440
> View attachment 5387441
> View attachment 5387442
> 
> View attachment 5387443
> View attachment 5387444
> View attachment 5387445
> View attachment 5387446


Thank you for the wonderful pictures. What a fabulous vacation.


grace-lee said:


> Finally stopped raining so I can take this loop out... which I bought last November ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387517


 Beautiful bag!


----------



## Purse Chakra

Action shots from the past couple of weeks. SC Bag in the back hallway of an event center following a business luncheon, Petit Noe riding shotgun, Noe out for dinner at the start of a far-too-short weekend trip out of town.


----------



## DrTr

_vee said:


> Sharing pics from my vacation to Punta Cana 2 months ago  It was my time using my PSM. I love it so much!
> 
> View attachment 5387437
> View attachment 5387439
> View attachment 5387438
> View attachment 5387440
> View attachment 5387441
> View attachment 5387442
> 
> View attachment 5387443
> View attachment 5387444
> View attachment 5387445
> View attachment 5387446


Gorgeous!! Your psm was a perfect travel bag and what a gorgeous place!!  Thanks for the vicarious trip!!


----------



## designerdiva40

Purse Chakra said:


> Action shots from the past couple of weeks. SC Bag in the back hallway of an event center following a business luncheon, Petit Noe riding shotgun, Noe out for dinner at the start of a far-too-short weekend trip out of town.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387648
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387649
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387650


Love that blue colour


----------



## designerdiva40

Out for lunch with my capu and of course my DH tagged along haven’t used this bag in such a long time, another beauty that’s been in lockdown


----------



## _vee

Vevy said:


> Beautiful pictures!


Thanks hun! It was an amazing time.


----------



## _vee

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you for the wonderful pictures. What a fabulous vacation.
> Beautiful bag!


Thank you @MeepMeep67!  It was a much needed vacation


----------



## _vee

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous!! Your psm was a perfect travel bag and what a gorgeous place!!  Thanks for the vicarious trip!!


Thank you! It really was, it fit all my essentials perfectly  Punta Cana was beautiful and now I’m itching to travel again


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Anyone else still LVoe their 2021 By the Pool pieces ??
> View attachment 5387402


Yes yes! I was using it yesterday (Saturday) too ! What a coincidence


----------



## 23adeline

BTP MPA on Saturday 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Easy pouch today (Sunday )


----------



## Bags_4_life

Enjoying a lovely sunny London afternoon.


----------



## azniceskater1

Not in action yet but I wanted to share the lizard petite malle that I got from the exotics event a while ago but only recently picked up from store. It's so beautiful I could cry, thanks for letting me share!


----------



## BagLady14

Going out to Sunday brunch in Florida..


----------



## DrTr

azniceskater1 said:


> Not in action yet but I wanted to share the lizard petite malle that I got from the exotics event a while ago but only recently picked up from store. It's so beautiful I could cry, thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5388059


what a beauty!!!


----------



## grace-lee

MeepMeep67 said:


> Beautiful bag!



Thank you!! It definitely is my top one beautiful bag lol


----------



## 1LV




----------



## mindless

At work with me.


----------



## brnicutie

Purse Chakra said:


> Action shots from the past couple of weeks. SC Bag in the back hallway of an event center following a business luncheon, Petit Noe riding shotgun, Noe out for dinner at the start of a far-too-short weekend trip out of town.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387648
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387649
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387650


I love all your gorgeous bags. Blue is one of my fave colors.


----------



## brnicutie

azniceskater1 said:


> Not in action yet but I wanted to share the lizard petite malle that I got from the exotics event a while ago but only recently picked up from store. It's so beautiful I could cry, thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5388059


Congrats on this spectacular piece! It's stunning.


----------



## Dkay6

Got this little cutie last week and was on the fence about how practical it would be for the $. But it’s my new favorite grab and go


----------



## CAcker01

Here’s my sunrise pastel petit sac plat at a birthday party today! Happy Sunday, purse friends!


----------



## Iamminda

Your turquoise SC is stunning — my favorite SC color!  



Purse Chakra said:


> Action shots from the past couple of weeks. SC Bag in the back hallway of an event center following a business luncheon, Petit Noe riding shotgun, Noe out for dinner at the start of a far-too-short weekend trip out of town.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387648
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387649
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387650


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Lunching with my Game on neverfull bag and bandeau


----------



## 23adeline

I like to match purple with black 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Flowers from my online superhero  CS , as an apology for delay of my Spring  In The City Onthego and NF


----------



## innasarah26

23adeline said:


> I like to match purple with black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388467
> View attachment 5388468
> 
> Flowers from my online superhero  CS , as an apology for delay of my Spring  In The City Onthego and NF
> View attachment 5388469


Great combo and beautiful flowers.


----------



## Islandbreeze

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Lunching with my Game on neverfull bag and bandeau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388328


Love the bandeau on your hat!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

tpm1224 said:


> Heading out of town this weekend!  This speedy b 30 makes a great travel companion!


Gorgeous!!    I’m just about to order the same book


----------



## stardust365

M_Butterfly said:


> I can tell you.  The one in the middle for sure!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

iuvcoach said:


> LV Wapity & Stoney Clover Tote at the Beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380113


That looks truly dreamy! What a great match!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

mindless said:


> At work with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388212


That’s a lovely combo!     It’s so nice to see Siena, she doesn’t show up too often on TPF although she’s such a gorgeous bag! Now I have to take my Siena out of her dust bag!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Lunching with my Game on neverfull bag and bandeau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388328


I’m so glad to see someone else is still loving and using the black GO NF!  Nice pic, my bag and bandeau twin!


----------



## COCOLUVR

DennisLVoes said:


> Here are two pics of my latest acquisitions Im soooo in love.
> 
> View attachment 5385328
> View attachment 5385330


Chic!!❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

whitedollx said:


> My nano speedy going shopping later!
> 
> View attachment 5384219


I want this bag so bad!!! Can’t find it anywhere. I want this model, LV just took it off my wishlist.


----------



## Purse Chakra

designerdiva40 said:


> Love that blue colour





brnicutie said:


> I love all your gorgeous bags. Blue is one of my fave colors.



Thank you!


----------



## Purse Chakra

Iamminda said:


> Your turquoise SC is stunning — my favorite SC color!



The SC line's colors were just incredible. The turquoise and the jasper are my two favorites -- it's probably a good thing both colors are discontinued because my credit cards would really be suffering if LV made bags in these colors right now.


----------



## Aliluvlv

_vee said:


> Sharing pics from my vacation to Punta Cana 2 months ago  It was my time using my PSM. I love it so much!
> 
> View attachment 5387437
> View attachment 5387439
> View attachment 5387438
> View attachment 5387440
> View attachment 5387441
> View attachment 5387442
> 
> View attachment 5387443
> View attachment 5387444
> View attachment 5387445
> View attachment 5387446


Wow what an awesome trip! Such beautiful pics _vee! I love traveling with the PSM too (last trip was Orlando in February). Can’t wait for the next trip, she’s just made for traveling.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Alma bb this week. Winter just won’t quit here but she’s up for the challenge. Hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## iuvcoach

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> That looks truly dreamy! What a great match!


Thank you!!


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow what an awesome trip! Such beautiful pics _vee! I love traveling with the PSM too (last trip was Orlando in February). Can’t wait for the next trip, she’s just made for traveling.
> View attachment 5388978
> 
> View attachment 5388981
> 
> View attachment 5388982





Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5388985
> 
> Alma bb this week. Winter just won’t quit here but she’s up for the challenge. Hope everyone has a good week!


What great pics and I'm loving all your bags, Ali! I think I need to get the PSM in reverse.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5388985
> 
> Alma bb this week. Winter just won’t quit here but she’s up for the challenge. Hope everyone has a good week!



I love seeing your Indigo beauty A  — what a great color!  Also love your vaca pictures — you look so happy and adorable .


----------



## GJ*

in physiotherapy


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> I’m so glad to see someone else is still loving and using the black GO NF!  Nice pic, my bag and bandeau twin!


Thank you !! That's the first time I used it after 1 year.  And yes still loving my Game On pieces.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Islandbreeze said:


> Love the bandeau on your hat!


Thank you.


----------



## whitedollx

COCOLUVR said:


> I want this bag so bad!!! Can’t find it anywhere. I want this model, LV just took it off my wishlist.


I totally feel you, I had to get this on the 2nd hand market. The new nano speedy size and the way the adjustable strap is now thicker, does not sit well with me


----------



## DrTr

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow what an awesome trip! Such beautiful pics _vee! I love traveling with the PSM too (last trip was Orlando in February). Can’t wait for the next trip, she’s just made for traveling.
> View attachment 5388978
> 
> View attachment 5388981
> 
> View attachment 5388982


Wonderful bag - it looks great on you! Travel opening up is amazing - can’t wait to travel with my PSM


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> What great pics and I'm loving all your bags, Ali! I think I need to get the PSM in reverse.


 Thank you! Yes! I would love to enable you to get it. ESP since you enabled me in getting the beautiful boulogne.  You probably noticed I used the adjustable boulogne strap on the PSM since the straps that come with the PSM are horrible (IMO).


Iamminda said:


> I love seeing your Indigo beauty A  — what a great color! Also love your vaca pictures — you look so happy and adorable .


 Awww thank you my sweet friend!  I am always very happy to be on vacation


DrTr said:


> Wonderful bag - it looks great on you! Travel opening up is amazing - can’t wait to travel with my PSM


 Thank you! I can’t wait to see where you take her!


----------



## TinyB

First time using a clutch. It's not as inconvenience as I thought


----------



## Dkay6

Dying for this capucines— wishing I purchased last summer before the price increase


----------



## _vee

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow what an awesome trip! Such beautiful pics _vee! I love traveling with the PSM too (last trip was Orlando in February). Can’t wait for the next trip, she’s just made for traveling.
> View attachment 5388978
> 
> View attachment 5388981
> 
> View attachment 5388982


Thank you!! Your Vaca looks like tons of fun with your beautiful reverse PSM  I’m so sad they discontinued it in reverse


----------



## _vee

TinyB said:


> First time using a clutch. It's not as inconvenience as I thought
> 
> View attachment 5389289


Beautiful!! Love using my large BTP Kirigami as a clutch


----------



## TinyB

_vee said:


> Beautiful!! Love using my large BTP Kirigami as a clutch


I was heavily influenced by your Kirigami and also other ladies' here in TPF . Was soooo close to paying over retail for it since I missed out. So glad I get to fill that void


----------



## baglici0us

Visiting a beach house with my Nigo denim keepall


----------



## COCOLUVR

whitedollx said:


> I totally feel you, I had to get this on the 2nd hand market. The new nano speedy size and the way the adjustable strap is now thicker, does not sit well with me


Omg same! We have the same problem. I have the old style nano speedy but I love the inbetweener, the one they just took off. I was like why!!! Why fix something that isn’t broken! Like the nano noe, it didn’t need the handle!! It’s too small for that! If that was what I wanted I would buy the nano sac plat. What they need to do is add a handle to noe bb. These are the internal dialogue I have with myself when I go through my current wish list. LOL


----------



## COCOLUVR

Dkay6 said:


> Dying for this capucines— wishing I purchased last summer before the price increase
> 
> View attachment 5389695


OMG, the same!!


----------



## designerdiva40

Ready to go to the hairdressers with my Passy


----------



## _carol

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5389147
> 
> in physiotherapy


So beautiful


----------



## GJ*

_carol said:


> So beautiful



thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

Petit Sac Plat


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow what an awesome trip! Such beautiful pics _vee! I love traveling with the PSM too (last trip was Orlando in February). Can’t wait for the next trip, she’s just made for traveling.
> View attachment 5388978
> 
> View attachment 5388981
> 
> View attachment 5388982



So jealous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5389147
> 
> in physiotherapy


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> I like to match purple with black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388467
> View attachment 5388468
> 
> Flowers from my online superhero  CS , as an apology for delay of my Spring  In The City Onthego and NF
> View attachment 5388469


Love the black chain combo!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> Sharing pics from my vacation to Punta Cana 2 months ago  It was my time using my PSM. I love it so much!
> 
> View attachment 5387437
> View attachment 5387439
> View attachment 5387438
> View attachment 5387440
> View attachment 5387441
> View attachment 5387442
> 
> View attachment 5387443
> View attachment 5387444
> View attachment 5387445
> View attachment 5387446


Amazing pictures!!!


----------



## LVtingting

Using this today, forgot how simple black and white can be so striking… had to take an extra picture of this beauty in the family room 
Sad to hear LV discontinued this model.
Glad I snatched up both reverse and this…


----------



## Bumbles

Dkay6 said:


> Got this little cutie last week and was on the fence about how practical it would be for the $. But it’s my new favorite grab and go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388234


I love the wapity! It’s such a cutie! Enjoy


----------



## Bumbles

CAcker01 said:


> Here’s my sunrise pastel petit sac plat at a birthday party today! Happy Sunday, purse friends!
> 
> View attachment 5388252


I love your psp!     How are you enjoying it? Is it your new grab and go bag? Would you recommend it? And is the light colour hard to maintain. Thanks!


----------



## Bumbles

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow what an awesome trip! Such beautiful pics _vee! I love traveling with the PSM too (last trip was Orlando in February). Can’t wait for the next trip, she’s just made for traveling.
> View attachment 5388978
> 
> View attachment 5388981
> 
> View attachment 5388982


Perfect travel companion for sure!


----------



## Bumbles

P


GJ* said:


> View attachment 5389147
> 
> in physiotherapy


Perfect companion to physio and love how you moved right into it!! Such a pretty bag


----------



## Iamminda

In a quiet corner of Williams Sonoma .  (Actually, it was quiet in the whole store, only 2 other customers in there).


----------



## bagsamplified

LVtingting said:


> View attachment 5390553
> View attachment 5390554
> 
> Using this today, forgot how simple black and white can be so striking… had to take an extra picture of this beauty in the family room
> Sad to hear LV discontinued this model.
> Glad I snatched up both reverse and this…


Very beautiful bag! Glad you could get it!


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> Amazing pictures!!!


Thank you!  Dying to go on vacation again lol


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> In a quiet corner of Williams Sonoma .  (Actually, it was quiet in the whole store, only 2 other customers in there).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390734


Such a gorgeous bag!   Love the rose ballerine.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> In a quiet corner of Williams Sonoma .  (Actually, it was quiet in the whole store, only 2 other customers in there).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390734


This is such a sweet pairing! So pretty.


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> In a quiet corner of Williams Sonoma .  (Actually, it was quiet in the whole store, only 2 other customers in there).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390734


Gorgeous pink beauty!!!  I love your white and white gold bag charm too


----------



## balen.girl

Bought a short handle. They don’t have in venus color, so I decided to buy in black and wrap it with bandeau. Love it..


----------



## DrTr

balen.girl said:


> Bought a short handle. They don’t have in venus color, so I decided to buy in black and wrap it with bandeau. Love it..
> View attachment 5390944


Beautiful!


----------



## 23adeline

Fuchsia of the day  



Managed to out the D ring on my NF pouch to be used as crossbody 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Yesterday‘s bags and bracelet
	

		
			
		

		
	




The day before yesterday


----------



## balen.girl

DrTr said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you DrTr.


----------



## Cocoabean

My Mono Neverfull GM on her maiden voyage. Purchased her in Jacksonville, FL, USA earlier this month. She is next to her sister, my Daimier Ebene Neverfull MM from circa 2009 (I think) when I paid $700.00 for her new. I flew home to San Diego, CA, USA yesterday after a long visit with my sister. While there her daughter go a Mono NF MM. So excited for her!


----------



## moissydan98

baggy pm in fuschia


----------



## CAcker01

Bumbles said:


> I love your psp!     How are you enjoying it? Is it your new grab and go bag? Would you recommend it? And is the light colour hard to maintain. Thanks!



aahhhh i LOVE it so much!!! it is definitely my new grab and go and i am trying to match it to every outfit haha!!! 

the light color doesn't seem hard to maintain on the outside but i get a spray tan every week and i noticed that the interior at the top gets a little color transfer from my tan! so far, it has wiped off with a gentle wipe from the purse wipes i carry.

i used to carry SO MUCH STUFF with me - like i mean a full makeup bag, a water bottle, etc and it feels REALLY freeing to only have my card case, lippies, and my phone!!! this is definitely my very smallest bag but i use a fendi mini mon tresor, LV spring street, and LV valisette bb often and those are all small bags, too!

i love this colorway so much that i put in an order for the keepall 45 also. *hangs head in shame*  it should be here in the next 2 to 3 weeks!

i've carried the PSP 4 times now and have gotten more compliments on this bag than any other bag in my collection!!


----------



## pugfan92

Took my Azur PA out for lunch with friends


----------



## Bumbles

CAcker01 said:


> aahhhh i LOVE it so much!!! it is definitely my new grab and go and i am trying to match it to every outfit haha!!!
> 
> the light color doesn't seem hard to maintain on the outside but i get a spray tan every week and i noticed that the interior at the top gets a little color transfer from my tan! so far, it has wiped off with a gentle wipe from the purse wipes i carry.
> 
> i used to carry SO MUCH STUFF with me - like i mean a full makeup bag, a water bottle, etc and it feels REALLY freeing to only have my card case, lippies, and my phone!!! this is definitely my very smallest bag but i use a fendi mini mon tresor, LV spring street, and LV valisette bb often and those are all small bags, too!
> 
> i love this colorway so much that i put in an order for the keepall 45 also. *hangs head in shame*  it should be here in the next 2 to 3 weeks!
> 
> i've carried the PSP 4 times now and have gotten more compliments on this bag than any other bag in my collection!!


I absolutely love this colourway too so I don’t blame you for getting more from it. A keepall 45 would be amazing.   I hope you can get it. No shame at all. I can definitely understand why others have bought many items from this collection.

Im so glad you’re enjoying the psp and have gotten lots of use out of it. It is perfect for spring and summer. LV did well with this colourway!

Yes, the fact it fits a phone is a bonus for me as I have other mini bags that don’t fit my phone which has becoming frustrating. So now I have decided I can only buy bags that fit my bare essentials and it’s a phone, card holder and hand sanitizer so this seems perfect.

Your bag collection sounds Devine. I love the mon tresor it’s an absolutely gorgeous bucket bag and the valisette bb is stunning too. I missed out on that one and it’s definitely a special bag for sure! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .  I love this bag/charm combo — was very lucky to find this Fleur D’epi charm at my store last year. 



Bumbles said:


> Such a gorgeous bag!   Love the rose ballerine.





Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a sweet pairing! So pretty.





DrTr said:


> Gorgeous pink beauty!!!  I love your white and white gold bag charm too


----------



## hellopatricia

Game On Felicie with my weekly boba fix.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I am able to wear some of my shoes again…it been a year!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Petit Sac Plat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390500


Speaking of jealous..wow!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> In a quiet corner of Williams Sonoma .  (Actually, it was quiet in the whole store, only 2 other customers in there).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390734


Wow wow wow!   That’s spring perfection right there M!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Multicolor with boulogne chain today for a target run and my 4th Pfizer shot (already enjoying the “perks” of being 50  ).


----------



## Bryant

Shopping with my loves at Westfield Century City


----------



## _vee

More pictures from my birthday


----------



## Aliluvlv

_vee said:


> More pictures from my birthday
> 
> View attachment 5391484
> 
> View attachment 5391481
> View attachment 5391483
> View attachment 5391488
> View attachment 5391489
> View attachment 5391487
> View attachment 5391485
> View attachment 5391486


Happy belated birthday _vee! Looks like it was spectacular (felicie fits right in)! And that cake, wow!   Many happy returns!


----------



## ehy210

Love the leather on this piece


----------



## _vee

Love my mini pochette for when I don’t want to carry much!


----------



## _vee

Aliluvlv said:


> Happy belated birthday _vee! Looks like it was spectacular (felicie fits right in)! And that cake, wow!   Many happy returns!


Thank you!! It was so special and a great birthday weekend  The Felicie is such a perfect little dinner bag


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5391407
> 
> Multicolor with boulogne chain today for a target run and my 4th Pfizer shot (already enjoying the “perks” of being 50  ).



This is so pretty especially with the chain A!  I would love a MC piece at some point.  Thanks for the Alma love  — this pink bag makes me happy if it makes sense.  Hope you are doing well after your Booster shot — take it easy .


----------



## Bumbles

_vee said:


> More pictures from my birthday
> 
> View attachment 5391484
> 
> View attachment 5391481
> View attachment 5391483
> View attachment 5391488
> View attachment 5391489
> View attachment 5391487
> View attachment 5391485
> View attachment 5391486


Happy bday! And what a gorgeous view, and delicious cake! Hope you had a great evening!


----------



## balen.girl

_vee said:


> More pictures from my birthday
> 
> View attachment 5391484
> 
> View attachment 5391481
> View attachment 5391483
> View attachment 5391488
> View attachment 5391489
> View attachment 5391487
> View attachment 5391485
> View attachment 5391486


Happy birthday _vee.. I got distracted by your cake. 
I hope you enjoy your big day.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty especially with the chain A!  I would love a MC piece at some point.  Thanks for the Alma love  — this pink bag makes me happy if it makes sense.  Hope you are doing well after your Booster shot — take it easy .


Thank you M!  Looking at your beautiful pink epi confection with that perfect white epi charm makes me happy too!  Don’t even notice the sore shoulder when I’m so distracted


----------



## LVtingting

bagsamplified said:


> Very beautiful bag! Glad you could get it!


Thank you. Love this style, how they even mimics the luggage markings…


----------



## designerdiva40

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5391407
> 
> Multicolor with boulogne chain today for a target run and my 4th Pfizer shot (already enjoying the “perks” of being 50  ).


Wow your 4th, I’m 51 and only had 3, think the UK government think covid is over   I love MC, wish LV would bring it back


----------



## designerdiva40

_vee said:


> More pictures from my birthday
> 
> View attachment 5391484
> 
> View attachment 5391481
> View attachment 5391483
> View attachment 5391488
> View attachment 5391489
> View attachment 5391487
> View attachment 5391485
> View attachment 5391486


I’m not sure what looks better the cake or the Felice


----------



## bbcerisette66

_vee said:


> More pictures from my birthday
> 
> View attachment 5391484
> 
> View attachment 5391481
> View attachment 5391483
> View attachment 5391488
> View attachment 5391489
> View attachment 5391487
> View attachment 5391485
> View attachment 5391486


Beautiful place !!! Where is it ? And … happy birthday


----------



## DrTr

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5391407
> 
> Multicolor with boulogne chain today for a target run and my 4th Pfizer shot (already enjoying the “perks” of being 50  ).


Love your MC beauty - and your sense of humor


----------



## DrTr

Bryant said:


> Shopping with my loves at Westfield Century City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391464
> View attachment 5391465


Your puppers is a cutie!!! And your backpack with the green lights - fabulous!


----------



## DrTr

_vee said:


> More pictures from my birthday
> 
> View attachment 5391484
> 
> View attachment 5391481
> View attachment 5391483
> View attachment 5391488
> View attachment 5391489
> View attachment 5391487
> View attachment 5391485
> View attachment 5391486


Gorgeous bag view and you for your birthday!


----------



## LVtingting

Using these Slg with Neonoe bb


----------



## DrTr

LVtingting said:


> View attachment 5392049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using these Slg with Neonoe bb


Love it!  The neonoe is such a great bag and I really like the top handle. The spring in the city collection pieces are great this year. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My coin card holder.


----------



## gimme_purses

Tiny bag energy


----------



## _vee

LVtingting said:


> View attachment 5390553
> View attachment 5390554
> 
> Using this today, forgot how simple black and white can be so striking… had to take an extra picture of this beauty in the family room
> Sad to hear LV discontinued this model.
> Glad I snatched up both reverse and this…


So beautiful!


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> In a quiet corner of Williams Sonoma .  (Actually, it was quiet in the whole store, only 2 other customers in there).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390734


Obsessed with your Alma BB!! Such a pretty pink


----------



## _vee

hellopatricia said:


> Game On Felicie with my weekly boba fix.
> 
> View attachment 5391325


Gorgeous Felicie and your drink looks yummy!


----------



## _vee

Bumbles said:


> Happy bday! And what a gorgeous view, and delicious cake! Hope you had a great evening!


Thank you!! It was an amazing celebration


----------



## _vee

balen.girl said:


> Happy birthday _vee.. I got distracted by your cake.
> I hope you enjoy your big day.


Thank you so much! @balen.girl  the cake was so good


----------



## _vee

designerdiva40 said:


> I’m not sure what looks better the cake or the Felice


It’s the best combo  plus some champagne


----------



## _vee

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful place !!! Where is it ? And … happy birthday


Thank you @bbcerisette66! This is in Toronto, Canada. We stayed at the Fairmont Royal York and we went to dinner at the CN Tower (the restaurant is called 360 The Restaurant)


----------



## _vee

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous bag view and you for your birthday!


Thank you @DrTr


----------



## _vee

gimme_purses said:


> Tiny bag energy
> View attachment 5392203


I love that


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> My coin card holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392124


Such a gorgeous pop of colour


----------



## 23adeline

Using my cool Capucines BB yesterday 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I‘m a big fan of baby blue, going to get the Bubblegram ice blue tomorrow


----------



## Iamminda

_vee said:


> Obsessed with your Alma BB!! Such a pretty pink



Thank you vee .  It’s good to see you back, especially love seeing all your wonderful BD pics


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> Thank you vee .  It’s good to see you back, especially love seeing all your wonderful BD pics


Thank you @Iamminda!  It’s good to be back  I missed TPF! It’s been so crazy busy and stressful at work, I missed coming on here and seeing everyone’s beautiful bags


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

_vee said:


> More pictures from my birthday
> 
> View attachment 5391484
> 
> View attachment 5391481
> View attachment 5391483
> View attachment 5391488
> View attachment 5391489
> View attachment 5391487
> View attachment 5391485
> View attachment 5391486


Beautiful pictures, Happy Birthday!!


----------



## _vee

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Beautiful pictures, Happy Birthday!!


Thank you @LVlvoe_bug!


----------



## brnicutie

I’m having dinner with the family and keepall xs.


----------



## brnicutie

_vee said:


> More pictures from my birthday
> 
> View attachment 5391484
> 
> View attachment 5391481
> View attachment 5391483
> View attachment 5391488
> View attachment 5391489
> View attachment 5391487
> View attachment 5391485
> View attachment 5391486


Happy Birthday! Gorgeous view!


----------



## _vee

brnicutie said:


> Happy Birthday! Gorgeous view!


Thank you!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTr said:


> Love your MC beauty - and your sense of humor


Thank you Dr.Tr! I love your beautiful new spring acquisitions!   Looking forward to seeing them in action.


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> I’m having dinner with the family and keepall xs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392357



Love this gorgeous green mama and baby duo — stunning .  And yum to the food — you are lucky to have such wonderful restaurants right there .


----------



## Islandbreeze

brnicutie said:


> I’m having dinner with the family and keepall xs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392357


Beautiful bag and yummy looking food! Enjoy


----------



## MeepMeep67

_vee said:


> More pictures from my birthday
> 
> View attachment 5391484
> 
> View attachment 5391481
> View attachment 5391483
> View attachment 5391488
> View attachment 5391489
> View attachment 5391487
> View attachment 5391485
> View attachment 5391486





_vee said:


> Love my mini pochette for when I don’t want to carry much!
> 
> View attachment 5391495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391494
> View attachment 5391496


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

Beach: My favorite place


----------



## LVtingting

DrTr said:


> Love it!  The neonoe is such a great bag and I really like the top handle. The spring in the city collection pieces are great this year. Thanks for the pic.


You’re welcome, love sharing with tpf. The only place I feel safe to share my passion of bags and don’t have to worry being judged…


----------



## LVtingting

_vee said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> Using my cool Capucines BB yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392323
> 
> 
> I‘m a big fan of baby blue, going to get the Bubblegram ice blue tomorrow
> View attachment 5392324


I really wanted that pochette Grenelle, and it was so impossible to get… love all the shades of blue. I’m always waiting for you to show us the latest and greatest


----------



## 23adeline

LVtingting said:


> I really wanted that pochette Grenelle, and it was so impossible to get… love all the shades of blue. I’m always waiting for you to show us the latest and greatest


I bought my Pochette Grenelle in early 2020, it wasn’t hard to get at that time . I didn‘t know it‘s no longer available


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Love this gorgeous green mama and baby duo — stunning .  And yum to the food — you are lucky to have such wonderful restaurants right there .





Islandbreeze said:


> Beautiful bag and yummy looking food! Enjoy


Thanks so much Minda and Islandbreeze!


----------



## DrTr

LVtingting said:


> You’re welcome, love sharing with tpf. The only place I feel safe to share my passion of bags and don’t have to worry being judged…


Yes, it’s a wonderful support and fun place for our love of bags slg’s and all things beautiful!


----------



## DrTr

brnicutie said:


> I’m having dinner with the family and keepall xs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392357


great family time and gorgeous green cuties!


----------



## brnicutie

DrTr said:


> great family time and gorgeous green cuties!


Thank you, DrTr! I love green.


----------



## l.ch.

the1kayladawn said:


> My new hubby (Feb 20) got me this V Tote BB complete with new initials as a day-of wedding gift. He wanted to replace my mon monogram speedy with something sentimental. I had been eyeing the V Tote MM long ago (same colour combo), but they had since discontinued. He managed to get ahold of the BB- and now that I’ve been using it, I am so glad I have the BB instead. It’s the perfect size for everyday, and crossbody length is absolutely perfect.
> View attachment 5381044


Such a cute bag and story. I have the BB in red and was also a very special gift on a very special occasion.
I wish you a long and happy life together! It sure started very well!


----------



## l.ch.

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5381082
> 
> Yes, I know it's a Spring.  Tell that to my city, it snowed just this week.
> Using PA with my alma bb crossbody strap.


I know what you mean. Cool outfit, though!


----------



## l.ch.

Love_N_Lune said:


> Going into the office
> View attachment 5382429


This is one of my dream bags… but I think too small for me…


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy 20 borrows strap and RCP of Onthego pm 
	

		
			
		

		
	





After celebrating my best friend’s birthday at a Thai restaurant


----------



## Dkay6

Essentials


----------



## travelbliss

brnicutie said:


> I’m having dinner with the family and keepall xs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392357


I was nervous seeing your beautiful bag next to all these sauces !!


----------



## _vee

MeepMeep67 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
> 
> Beach: My favorite place


Thank you!!


----------



## bagsamplified

brnicutie said:


> I’m having dinner with the family and keepall xs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392357


It looks like a table centrepiece!! Beautiful!


----------



## balen.girl

Enjoying Saturday night with my Boulogne..


----------



## celestee01

My new beauty


----------



## boyoverboard

Out for coffee breakfast with Etui Voyage PM, and out for dinner with Pochette Volga and DG clés.


----------



## Keisonrocks

Couldn't resist a full length mirror photo op with my LV


----------



## lemondln

_vee said:


> More pictures from my birthday
> 
> View attachment 5391484
> 
> View attachment 5391481
> View attachment 5391483
> View attachment 5391488
> View attachment 5391489
> View attachment 5391487
> View attachment 5391485
> View attachment 5391486




Happy birthday! CN tower


----------



## lemondln

Dkay6 said:


> View attachment 5392616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essentials
> [/QUOTEL
> 
> 
> Love your kirigami pouch, what is the color?


----------



## _vee

lemondln said:


> Happy birthday! CN tower


Thank you!! It was my first time there  loved it


----------



## azniceskater1

Used my lizard petite malle for formal yesterday!


----------



## DrTr

Keisonrocks said:


> Couldn't resist a full length mirror photo op with my LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392782


Great bag and you look lovely!  Thanks for the mod pic


----------



## brnicutie

travelbliss said:


> I was nervous seeing your beautiful bag next to all these sauces !!


No need to worry! I'm very careful with my bags.   


bagsamplified said:


> It looks like a table centrepiece!! Beautiful!


I appreciate your kind words, bagsamplified.


----------



## Mapoon

Using my Métis today with my new Vivienne bandeau purchased before the PI. Mother and daughter say, we are heading for our haircut, then going to city for lunch and little shopping. Hope you all have a great Sunday! It’s a long weekend here but since nothing is opened tomorrow I told my boss I’m happy to work and take the day off another time.


----------



## 1LV

Shopping with DD. Can‘t say enough good things about the Onthego PM. (or DD).


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

PM at the seaside on Easter holidays


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Petit Sac Plat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390500


What a beautiful pic! Such a gorgeous little cutie against such a dreamy landscape! Love it!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

hellopatricia said:


> Game On Felicie with my weekly boba fix.
> 
> View attachment 5391325


I love this bag! So glad to see a pic of her in action! She’s just gorgeous!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

_vee said:


> More pictures from my birthday
> 
> View attachment 5391484
> 
> View attachment 5391481
> View attachment 5391483
> View attachment 5391488
> View attachment 5391489
> View attachment 5391487
> View attachment 5391485
> View attachment 5391486


Oh wow! How beautiful! Looks like you had a lovely birthday! Congrats!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

_vee said:


> Love my mini pochette for when I don’t want to carry much!
> 
> View attachment 5391495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391494
> View attachment 5391496


Love the MP DE, the delicious food and the amazing seaside landscape!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

LVtingting said:


> View attachment 5392049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using these Slg with Neonoe bb


That’s a very lovely trio, they’re so perfect for the summer!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

gimme_purses said:


> Tiny bag energy
> View attachment 5392203


OMG she’s so cute!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

brnicutie said:


> I’m having dinner with the family and keepall xs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392357


Wow, the keepall XS looks so unique and beautiful!    And the food truly delicious


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

23adeline said:


> Speedy 20 borrows strap and RCP of Onthego pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392601
> View attachment 5392603
> 
> 
> After celebrating my best friend’s birthday at a Thai restaurant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392602


Like this new speedy 20 very much!  It’s a great color combination imo. Would lie if I’d say I wasn’t feeling tempted!


----------



## brnicutie

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Wow, the keepall XS looks so unique and beautiful!    And the food truly delicious


Thank you, MarryMeLV! I love pasta. Trying to stay away from so much carbs though.


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> I’m having dinner with the family and keepall xs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392357


What a delicious feast with 2 gorgeous green emeralds in the centre of the table!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

brnicutie said:


> Thank you, MarryMeLV! I love pasta. Trying to stay away from so much carbs though.


Me too!  We’re in the same boat! And the problem is, out of all recipes, pasta are the ones I can cook best


----------



## brnicutie

Bumbles said:


> What a delicious feast with 2 gorgeous green emeralds in the centre of the table!!


Thanks Bumbles!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> What a beautiful pic! Such a gorgeous little cutie against such a dreamy landscape! Love it!


Thank you Marrry!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> PM at the seaside on Easter holidays
> View attachment 5393219


LV x Seaside!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> LV x Seaside!!!


Thanks lovely!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

I’m in LVoe with my new cutie!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> My coin card holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392124


Some of my favourite things…hot coffee, Longchamp and Louis Vuitton!  Hope you’re doing well, SSM!


----------



## _vee

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Love the MP DE, the delicious food and the amazing seaside landscape!


Thank you @MarryMeLV_Now


----------



## _vee

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Oh wow! How beautiful! Looks like you had a lovely birthday! Congrats!


Thank you hun!! I had an amazing birthday


----------



## Dkay6

It’s the middle size from the giant khaki beige collection 2019


----------



## debsmith

Cheers from Cali Dreaming in Charleston...the perfect Sunday afternoon.


----------



## gimme_purses

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> OMG she’s so cute!


Thank you!  I love that they’re more readily available online and in stores now.  It’s such a great size for my day to day.


----------



## pugfan92

Taking my DE pochette felicie out for a drink on this rainy Sunday.


----------



## mindless

Out to the mall with my large kirigami


----------



## MmeM124

At the doctor, finding out we have the flu  

digging the slouch on my speedy tho!


----------



## 23adeline

Yesterday shopping at LV with my best friend 
	

		
			
		

		
	






last night packing luggage to go for a short trip 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Today at hotel room
	

		
			
		

		
	




and hotel rooftop garden


----------



## debsmith

MmeM124 said:


> At the doctor, finding out we have the flu
> 
> digging the slouch on my speedy tho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394243


LOVE that slouch and the kitty charm...feel better soon!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Monogram Monday


----------



## 23adeline

My SLG at hotel room
	

		
			
		

		
	



shopping
	

		
			
		

		
	



lunch at this colonial building converted restaurant again


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> My SLG at hotel room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394802
> 
> shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394798
> 
> lunch at this colonial building converted restaurant again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394801
> View attachment 5394800


Gorgeous array of travel bags and slgs!! Perfect way to travel


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Yesterday shopping at LV with my best friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394280
> View attachment 5394282
> View attachment 5394281
> View attachment 5394283
> 
> last night packing luggage to go for a short trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394284
> 
> Today at hotel room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394285
> View attachment 5394286
> 
> and hotel rooftop garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394287



What is the name of the bag in the 3rd picture?


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> My SLG at hotel room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394802
> 
> shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394798
> 
> lunch at this colonial building converted restaurant again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394801
> View attachment 5394800


 Where are you travelling ? Have nice holidays


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monogram Monday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394636


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Bryant

DrTr said:


> Your puppers is a cutie!!! And your backpack with the green lights - fabulous!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Absolutely stunning!



Thank you ML .  I avoided buying monogram for a long time but have learned to love it in the last couple of years.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monogram Monday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394636


Wow I love this so much M!   Gorgeous smart looking piece!


----------



## twanky

mindless said:


> Out to the mall with my large kirigami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394124


 Where did u get the strap? It matches perfectly!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Thank you ML .  I avoided buying monogram for a long time but have learned to love it in the last couple of years.


I’m so glad!  You know I have a soft spot for monogram.  It’s so lovely and classic and I never tire of it. (Good thing, I have enough of it  !) And your growing collection is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## mindless

twanky said:


> Where did u get the strap? It matches perfectly!


Hi, I just used the strap of one of my coach bag. Thanks!!


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous array of travel bags and slgs!! Perfect way to travel


Thanks @Bumbles 



bbcerisette66 said:


> Where are you travelling ? Have nice holidays


Thanks @bbcerisette66 
I just went to another smaller town that is famous of delicious food, but traffic was bad and that town was packed with tourists … we enjoyed this kind of travel fun after all the restrictions lifted


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> What is the name of the bag in the 3rd picture?


It’s Madeleine BB, there is MM in black too


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow I love this so much M!   Gorgeous smart looking piece!



Thanks so much A .


----------



## balen.girl

Collecting my birthday gift.. From me to me..


----------



## designerdiva40

balen.girl said:


> Collecting my birthday gift.. From me to me..
> View attachment 5395662


Love your coco handle


----------



## 23adeline

My complete canvas version Spring In The City, Sunrise Pastel OTG PM, Midnight Fuchsia Neverfull MM, and Sunset Khaki open back sneakers


----------



## atlantique

My LV Felicie with my Hermes Shoulder strap.


----------



## balen.girl

designerdiva40 said:


> Love your coco handle


Thank you.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Epi Doc PM. It’s been a while since I got this bag out!


----------



## COCOLUVR

_vee said:


> More pictures from my birthday
> 
> View attachment 5391484
> 
> View attachment 5391481
> View attachment 5391483
> View attachment 5391488
> View attachment 5391489
> View attachment 5391487
> View attachment 5391485
> View attachment 5391486


Happy birthday!!!


----------



## _vee

COCOLUVR said:


> Happy birthday!!!


Thank you!


----------



## COCOLUVR

I bought another strap on Etsy and it came today. Needless to say, another one of my “old ladies” came out of retirement today. LOL


----------



## twanky

mindless said:


> Hi, I just used the strap of one of my coach bag. Thanks!!


Thank you!!


----------



## GJ*

in physiotherapy.  I have the feeling that I'm only in physiotherapy, at the doctor's, in a retirement home or at the vet


----------



## DrTr

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5396426
> 
> in physiotherapy.  I have the feeling that I'm only in physiotherapy, at the doctor's, in a retirement home or at the vet


But the important thing is you look stunning and have stunning bags while doing so!!


----------



## 23adeline

Bubblegram Alma BB first day at work


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thank you ML .  I avoided buying monogram for a long time but have learned to love it in the last couple of years.


Me too! You enabled me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Bubblegram Alma BB first day at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396479


So cute! Is it as soft and squishy as it looks?


----------



## Sunshine mama

atlantique said:


> My LV Felicie with my Hermes Shoulder strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395756


That's an interesting mix!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> It’s Madeleine BB, there is MM in black too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395537
> View attachment 5395538


Thank you!
It's really cute.


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute! Is it as soft and squishy as it looks?


It’s smooth and squishy but not soft or flimsy, the zipper is extremely smooth


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Collecting my birthday gift.. From me to me..
> View attachment 5395662


Nice! What is it? Don’t keep us waiting longer than we have too


----------



## LeahLVoes

On my way to a meeting. Going for a casual 90s Vibe. The little Poppy is becoming a favorite...


----------



## COCOLUVR

DennisLVoes said:


> View attachment 5396538
> 
> On my way to a meeting. Going for a casual 90s Vibe. The little Poppy is becoming a favorite...


I love everything about this pic! Fabulous!


----------



## LVovely

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5396426
> 
> in physiotherapy.  I have the feeling that I'm only in physiotherapy, at the doctor's, in a retirement home or at the vet





Today is Escale Day


----------



## LuckyBitch

Gorgeous bag, it suits you so well.


----------



## LVovely

23adeline said:


> Bubblegram Alma BB first day at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396479


I love it!! Really did not like the pictures on the website but in real life it looks so cute - like a nice dessert   !


----------



## bbcerisette66

Just received my Victorine empreinte leather beige rose. It is more beautiful IRL. it is softer than the canvas one. I love it.


----------



## Aliluvlv

bbcerisette66 said:


> Just received my Victorine empreinte leather beige rose. It is more beautiful IRL. it is softer than the canvas one. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396686
> View attachment 5396686
> View attachment 5396687


So beautiful and elegant! Love the colors and that interior yellow is gorgeous!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Grab and go today to get winter tires switched out for summer. I’m being optimistic that winter is finally done with us here. Happy almost Friday.


----------



## 19flowers

bbcerisette66 said:


> Just received my Victorine empreinte leather beige rose. It is more beautiful IRL. it is softer than the canvas one. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396686
> View attachment 5396686
> View attachment 5396687




love this!   congrats!


----------



## grandpiano

My first DA print, my first noe style, and my newest purse…..
she is my favourite!!!


----------



## GJ*

DrTr said:


> But the important thing is you look stunning and have stunning bags while doing so!!


thank you so much


----------



## bbcerisette66

Aliluvlv said:


> So beautiful and elegant! Love the colors and that interior yellow is gorgeous!


Thank you Aliluvlv


----------



## bbcerisette66

19flowers said:


> love this!   congrats!


Thank you 19flowers


----------



## BleuSaphir

Waiting for the doctor…


----------



## DrTr

GJ* said:


> thank you so much


Of course! There must be something in the air - I used my escale NF this week too for a regular dr visit!  I’m guessing we are all long past ready for spring and nice weather!


----------



## designerdiva40

lovelyrita said:


> View attachment 5396596
> 
> Today is Escale Day


----------



## designerdiva40

grandpiano said:


> My first DA print, my first noe style, and my newest purse…..
> she is my favourite!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396758


So pretty


----------



## lemondln

DennisLVoes said:


> View attachment 5396538
> 
> On my way to a meeting. Going for a casual 90s Vibe. The little Poppy is becoming a favorite...




Love your tote, what is the name?


----------



## Love_N_Lune

DennisLVoes said:


> View attachment 5396538
> 
> On my way to a meeting. Going for a casual 90s Vibe. The little Poppy is becoming a favorite...


Another smashing outfit and pic!


----------



## travelbliss

grandpiano said:


> My first DA print, my first noe style, and my newest purse…..
> she is my favourite!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396758


This is so adorable.  I have the original DA Noe which is huge.  Does this have a divided interior compartment ?  How long does that strap extend ? Congrats on this LVoely !!


----------



## DrTr

DennisLVoes said:


> View attachment 5396538
> 
> On my way to a meeting. Going for a casual 90s Vibe. The little Poppy is becoming a favorite...


You nailed a great vibe! I love your bag - wish they would bring that back!


----------



## DrTr

We were having a biscuit and kong ball emergency today   I like to tie this 45 H scarf to it sometimes but rain was threatening today.


----------



## Iamminda

DennisLVoes said:


> View attachment 5396538
> 
> On my way to a meeting. Going for a casual 90s Vibe. The little Poppy is becoming a favorite...



You rock this bag  — really making me want a Popincourt now.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5396692
> 
> Grab and go today to get winter tires switched out for summer. I’m being optimistic that winter is finally done with us here. Happy almost Friday.



So cute .  Here’s hoping your winter is finally over!!!!  It‘s got to be — it’s freaking May already .


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> So cute .  Here’s hoping your winter is finally over!!!!  It‘s got to be — it’s freaking May already .


Lol thanks M! I know right!? Looks like we’ll get about a 1 week in between using the heat to using the a/c.


----------



## Aliluvlv

grandpiano said:


> My first DA print, my first noe style, and my newest purse…..
> she is my favourite!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396758


This is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## lemondln

Aliluvlv said:


> Lol thanks M! I know right!? Looks like we’ll get about a 1 week in between using the heat to using the a/c.




Same here, we are expecting 25C next week, today I still wore my winter jacket out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> So beautiful and elegant! Love the colors and that interior yellow is gorgeous!


Sooo pretty!


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Nice! What is it? Don’t keep us waiting longer than we have too


Hahaha… I can’t open it until my birthday. It’s hard, I have 3 other boxes in my closets waiting..


----------



## 23adeline

My monogram Speedy 20 is finally out for window side sun tan , after 2 months hiding in its dust bag


----------



## 23adeline

My best friend just bought a Neo Noe BB when she went to LV boutique with me few days ago, her purchase triggered me to bring out my Neo Noe  BB today


----------



## grandpiano

travelbliss said:


> This is so adorable.  I have the original DA Noe which is huge.  Does this have a divided interior compartment ?  How long does that strap extend ? Congrats on this LVoely !!



 Thank you! Yes this Neonoe bb has a divided compartment, but not a zipper style, like a flat pocket style with press stud. Actually I don’t need this compartment because the purse is great size and easy to organize, but that’s ok!

The strap can extended to cross body style (22inch, 56cm) but I prefer shoulder style, also I really love this handle. Azur is such a beautiful and great for the spring/summer… I’m already in love!


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Hahaha… I can’t open it until my birthday. It’s hard, I have 3 other boxes in my closets waiting..


Oh shucks!! 4 boxes and you have the patience to wait??!! Aren’t you good! Looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> We were having a biscuit and kong ball emergency today   I like to tie this 45 H scarf to it sometimes but rain was threatening today.
> 
> View attachment 5396934
> View attachment 5396935


Your psm is gorgeous and the orange key pouch is so pretty!!


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Oh shucks!! 4 boxes and you have the patience to wait??!! Aren’t you good! Looking forward to seeing it


I told you it’s haaarrrddd… I keep it in my closets, the far end of it then cover it with some stuff. So I won’t look at it everytime.


----------



## ingenieux00

Post-workout lewk with my keepall tote


----------



## fyn72

Went out to brunch to celebrate Mother’s Day a day early and my daughter is a mother now too so it was for both of us so she can spend the day tomorrow with her own little family 
I hope all you mums, step mums and fur mums have a lovely Mother’s Day!


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Went out to brunch to celebrate Mother’s Day a day early and my daughter is a mother now too so it was for both of us so she can spend the day tomorrow with her own little family
> I hope all you mums, step mums and fur mums have a lovely Mother’s Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397870
> View attachment 5397871


Happy Mother’s Day my sweetie


----------



## fyn72

bbcerisette66 said:


> Happy Mother’s Day my sweetie


Aww thank you @bbcerisette66 Happy Mothers day to you too!


----------



## DrTr

ingenieux00 said:


> Post-workout lewk with my keepall tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397796


Great lewk - great bag!!!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Taken this beauty to the hair dresses.
I’m determined to enjoy this print now I have it back in my collection


----------



## 23adeline

Dauphine Mini at Korean BBQ restaurant


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Dauphine Mini at Korean BBQ restaurant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397957


Yummy food and beautuful bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My slgs today.


----------



## 23adeline

Monogram Speedy’s family photo that I took last night


----------



## hoopsie

"jeu de louis" bb bandeau yesterday - a bit of fun worn in hair.  Just a low-key day: school run, supermarket and entertaining(!) my tween daughter and her school friends with a bit of mum's taxi service thrown in.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> My slgs today.
> View attachment 5398038


Wow Sunshine M that is such a beautiful picture!    The colors are spectacular together! Who is the yummy pink bag from?


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Monogram Speedy’s family photo that I took last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398078


Wow is that the 20 on the right? Looks ginormous  Amazing collection as always!


----------



## eena1230

This bag is super tiny but really cute… finally going out after being sick 
	

		
			
		

		
	





 .


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> Went out to brunch to celebrate Mother’s Day a day early and my daughter is a mother now too so it was for both of us so she can spend the day tomorrow with her own little family
> I hope all you mums, step mums and fur mums have a lovely Mother’s Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397870
> View attachment 5397871


So adorable   Happy Mother’s Day to you too!


----------



## EveyB

eena1230 said:


> This bag is super tiny but really cute… finally going out after being sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398159
> 
> View attachment 5398160
> 
> .


This is so cute, looks perfect on you!
Happy to hear you’re fine now


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> My slgs today.
> View attachment 5398038


All three are gorgeous! Love your Mini Alexa


----------



## eena1230

EveyB said:


> This is so cute, looks perfect on you!
> Happy to hear you’re fine now


Thank you so much dear Evey! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## LVYorkie

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monogram Monday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394636


I just love this! Do you mind sharing where you got the strap/handle part? Thanks so much!


----------



## Aliluvlv

PSM and I out to visit my bestie and do a felting project together while trying not to obsessively check my email every 20 minutes for my LV shipping verification (which I just got, whew!). Happy weekend everyone esp all the Moms out there (with fur and non fur babies alike  ).


----------



## Iamminda

LVYorkie said:


> I just love this! Do you mind sharing where you got the strap/handle part? Thanks so much!



Thanks .  The encasement is from www.aimereluxurycollection.com.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5398444
> 
> PSM and I out to visit my bestie and do a felting project together while trying not to obsessively check my email every 20 minutes for my LV shipping verification (which I just got, whew!). Happy weekend everyone esp all the Moms out there (with fur and non fur babies alike  ).



Love this little reverse cutie A . Glad to hear you had a good time with your Bestie. Checking email obsessively for shipping and delivery notification — been there and done that, my friend .


----------



## LVYorkie

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  The encasement is from www.aimereluxurycollection.com.


Thank you, I appreciate it so much!


----------



## LVtingting

DrTr said:


> Love it!  The neonoe is such a great bag and I really like the top handle. The spring in the city collection pieces are great this year. Thanks for the pic.


Thank you! Totally agreed this collection is so attractive this year


----------



## cheremushki

Not a bag, but just a slg kind of day/lugging things for the mother's day weekend.


----------



## LilOshawott

My mini pochette at the yakitori bar


----------



## MeepMeep67

Gonna be a great day


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monogram Monday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394636


Wow this looks amazing, I haven’t seen this before! Happy Weekend


----------



## EveyB

MeepMeep67 said:


> Gonna be a great day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398600


Enjoy your vacation! Holland must be wonderful this time of year.


----------



## EveyB

eena1230 said:


> Thank you so much dear Evey! Enjoy your weekend!


Thank you! I‘m recovering from leg surgery, but my little son gave me flowers he picked himself and a drawing


----------



## MeepMeep67

EveyB said:


> Enjoy your vacation! Holland must be wonderful this time of year.


Thank you, it's beautiful, sunny and 70. So happy to be here


EveyB said:


> Thank you! I‘m recovering from leg surgery, but my little son gave me flowers he picked himself and a drawing


Speedy recovery my dear friend. Happy mother's day


----------



## EveyB

MeepMeep67 said:


> it's beautiful, sunny and 70
> Speedy recovery my dear friend. Happy mother's day


Perfect weather! 
Thank you


----------



## EveyB

DrTr said:


> We were having a biscuit and kong ball emergency today   I like to tie this 45 H scarf to it sometimes but rain was threatening today.
> 
> View attachment 5396934
> View attachment 5396935


What beautiful vibrant colours!


----------



## MeepMeep67

On the coach to the tulip fields!


----------



## DrTr

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5398444
> 
> PSM and I out to visit my bestie and do a felting project together while trying not to obsessively check my email every 20 minutes for my LV shipping verification (which I just got, whew!). Happy weekend everyone esp all the Moms out there (with fur and non fur babies alike  ).


What a cutie PSM and I admire your strength - obsessively checking for OIP and shipped is something I suspect we all do!   And yes, Happy Mother’s Day to all!


----------



## DrTr

MeepMeep67 said:


> Gonna be a great day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398600


looks like an amazing time! LV and flowers!!


----------



## DrTr

EveyB said:


> Thank you! I‘m recovering from leg surgery, but my little son gave me flowers he picked himself and a drawing


So sorry to hear about your surgery EveyB - hopes for a speedy recovery and how nice your son was so thoughtful. And I bet you can harness his energy to fetch needed items


----------



## DrTr

EveyB said:


> What beautiful vibrant colours!


Thank you - LV goes with everything!!


----------



## GJ*

i need a drink today


----------



## eena1230

EveyB said:


> Thank you! I‘m recovering from leg surgery, but my little son gave me flowers he picked himself and a drawing


Oh I’m so sorry to hear that! Wishing you a speedy recovery dear Evey.. Your son is so sweet, I have boys as well and I think they’re the sweetest. Have a Wonderful Mother’s Day! Not sure if you’re celebrating it the same day we do in the US but enjoy it to the fullest


----------



## EveyB

eena1230 said:


> Oh I’m so sorry to hear that! Wishing you a speedy recovery dear Evey.. Your son is so sweet, I have boys as well and I think they’re the sweetest. Have a Wonderful Mother’s Day! Not sure if you’re celebrating it the same day we do in the US but enjoy it to the fullest


Thank you!   
Yes, we too celebrate today. Have a wonderful Mother’s Day too dear Eena!


----------



## snibor

Perfect little crossbody  for a Mother’s Day brunch. Happy Mothers Day all!


----------



## GAN

❤️  using my sunrise pastel pouch which I converted it into a crossbody bag/clutch, using it earlier for my dinner outing! The lilac color is so pretty and matchy with my other items- so dreamy!


----------



## boyoverboard

GJ* said:


> i need a drink today
> View attachment 5398767


I was searching for the LV but I see it now! Looks delicious!


----------



## COCOLUVR

balen.girl said:


> I told you it’s haaarrrddd… I keep it in my closets, the far end of it then cover it with some stuff. So I won’t look at it everytime.
> View attachment 5397237


You must have been ghandi in your past life because you have iron will patience. Much respect!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> Monogram Speedy’s family photo that I took last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398078


There is not one ugly member in this family! LOL Family of super models!!!


----------



## COCOLUVR

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5398444
> 
> PSM and I out to visit my bestie and do a felting project together while trying not to obsessively check my email every 20 minutes for my LV shipping verification (which I just got, whew!). Happy weekend everyone esp all the Moms out there (with fur and non fur babies alike  ).


Show off you needle felting! I can only make small animals!❤️


----------



## eena1230

Happy Mother’s Day to all the wonderful Mothers out there.. You guys Rock!!
Going out for lunch & Celebrating with my son and my nano noé


----------



## Aliluvlv

COCOLUVR said:


> Show off you needle felting! I can only make small animals!❤


To stay in thread theme I’ll put my PSM in the background  I’m just a beginner and the flower field is my second felting project (the bear was my first) as you can see I still have much to learn. I also have many more flowers to add for dimension but I love playing with the multiple colors of the wool. So relaxing Let’s see your animals!
	

		
			
		

		
	



better pic of the flower field


----------



## designerdiva40

eena1230 said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to all the wonderful Mothers out there.. You guys Rock!!
> Going out for lunch & Celebrating with my son and my nano noé
> View attachment 5398934


So cute


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Wow this looks amazing, I haven’t seen this before! Happy Weekend



Thank you E .  This is just a fun little hack to a piece I bought on a whim FOMO .  I am sorry to hear you needed leg surgery — hope you recover quickly and be back on your feet soon .  Happy Mothers Day Weekend


----------



## Iamminda

eena1230 said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to all the wonderful Mothers out there.. You guys Rock!!
> Going out for lunch & Celebrating with my son and my nano noé
> View attachment 5398934



Looking so lovely from head to toe .  Cute (sunrise pastel?) scrunchie bracelet.  Enjoy your special Mother’s Day outing with your son


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Thank you E .  This is just a fun little hack to a piece I bought on a whim FOMO .  I am sorry to hear you needed leg surgery — hope you recover quickly and be back on your feet soon .  Happy Mothers Day Weekend


Thank you dear Minda! Happy Mother’s Day Weekend to you too


----------



## LVovely

boyoverboard said:


> I was searching for the LV but I see it now! Looks delicious!


Me too but it took quite a while


----------



## eena1230

Iamminda said:


> Looking so lovely from head to toe .  Cute (sunrise pastel?) scrunchie bracelet.  Enjoy your special Mother’s Day outing with your son


Thank you so much dear Minda.. such a lovely day, hope you’re enjoying your day as well..


----------



## COCOLUVR

Aliluvlv said:


> To stay in thread theme I’ll put my PSM in the background  I’m just a beginner and the flower field is my second felting project (the bear was my first) as you can see I still have much to learn. I also have many more flowers to add for dimension but I love playing with the multiple colors of the wool. So relaxing Let’s see your animals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398967
> 
> better pic of the flower field
> View attachment 5398968


Wow!! That is awesome! I can’t even show my sad “bear”. I will have to up my game. LOL.❤❤ I will be back to share my improvement. LOL


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow Sunshine M that is such a beautiful picture!    The colors are spectacular together! Who is the yummy pink bag from?


Thanks you A! It's a Mulberry bag called mini Alexa.


EveyB said:


> All three are gorgeous! Love your Mini Alexa


Thank you E!


----------



## EveyB

lovelyrita said:


> Me too but it took quite a while


Me too


----------



## brnicutie

DennisLVoes said:


> View attachment 5396538
> 
> On my way to a meeting. Going for a casual 90s Vibe. The little Poppy is becoming a favorite...


It looks fab on you. I love my Poppincourt as well.


----------



## brnicutie

EveyB said:


> Thank you! I‘m recovering from leg surgery, but my little son gave me flowers he picked himself and a drawing


Oh no Evey! Sending you positive vibes for a  speedy recovery. That was so thoughtful of your son


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> To stay in thread theme I’ll put my PSM in the background  I’m just a beginner and the flower field is my second felting project (the bear was my first) as you can see I still have much to learn. I also have many more flowers to add for dimension but I love playing with the multiple colors of the wool. So relaxing Let’s see your animals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398967
> 
> better pic of the flower field
> View attachment 5398968


Wow, that’s gorgeous Ali. No, you wouldn’t want to see mine lol.


----------



## EveyB

brnicutie said:


> Oh no Evey! Sending you positive vibes for a  speedy recovery. That was so thoughtful of your son


Thank you


----------



## 23adeline

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow is that the 20 on the right? Looks ginormous  Amazing collection as always!


Thanks ! Yes that’s my unused Speedy 20, still having sun tan at window side 


COCOLUVR said:


> There is not one ugly member in this family! LOL Family of super models!!!


Thanks for your compliment


----------



## 23adeline

Yesterday’s LV - Nano Noe, Noe charm and Empreinte Square Sunglasses
	

		
			
		

		
	




My friend said I should use all my new bags more often , so I’m using this OTG pm today


----------



## brnicutie

Last week I wore the nanos together and the noe didn’t sit well. Today I wore the noe without the speedy and it sat much better. Eating my fave mango bingsu and injeolmi toast.


----------



## Sibelle

brnicutie said:


> Last week I wore the nanos together and the noe didn’t sit well. Today I wore the noe without the speedy and it sat much better. Eating my fave mango bingsu and injeolmi toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399234
> View attachment 5399235
> View attachment 5399237
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399238


Beautiful photos! My mouth is watering when I see those yummy desserts  !


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> Last week I wore the nanos together and the noe didn’t sit well. Today I wore the noe without the speedy and it sat much better. Eating my fave mango bingsu and injeolmi toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399234
> View attachment 5399235
> View attachment 5399237
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399238


They look so great on you! I just love the nano with their mini, too cute!


----------



## brnicutie

Sibelle said:


> Beautiful photos! My mouth is watering when I see those yummy desserts  !





Aliluvlv said:


> They look so great on you! I just love the nano with their mini, too cute!


Thanks ladies. Have a great day.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

balen.girl said:


> I told you it’s haaarrrddd… I keep it in my closets, the far end of it then cover it with some stuff. So I won’t look at it everytime.
> View attachment 5397237


You hit four quadrants of luxury!


----------



## balen.girl

COCOLUVR said:


> You must have been ghandi in your past life because you have iron will patience. Much respect!❤❤❤


It’s super hard honestly. And I am blaming myself for getting everything early, including birthday gift from hubby. But as we all know, nowadays, buying luxury is hit and miss, once your SA inform you, if you don’t act fast, you will miss it. So yeah, what I can do now is wait for another few days..


----------



## balen.girl

Love_N_Lune said:


> You hit four quadrants of luxury!


One good thing is I score YSL before price increase.


----------



## COCOLUVR

balen.girl said:


> It’s super hard honestly. And I am blaming myself for getting everything early, including birthday gift from hubby. But as we all know, nowadays, buying luxury is hit and miss, once your SA inform you, if you don’t act fast, you will miss it. So yeah, what I can do now is wait for another few days..


And not to enable you even more but with price increases, it’s best just to get it when you can. BUT, there is no way I can wait like you. That takes iron will and I am that person who can’t have just one potato chip. LOL, much respect. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## EveyB

brnicutie said:


> Last week I wore the nanos together and the noe didn’t sit well. Today I wore the noe without the speedy and it sat much better. Eating my fave mango bingsu and injeolmi toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399234
> View attachment 5399235
> View attachment 5399237
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399238


Agree, the nano Noé without the Speedy looks perfect on you! And what delicious food


----------



## brnicutie

EveyB said:


> Agree, the nano Noé without the Speedy looks perfect on you! And what delicious food


Thanks! Food is my other addiction lol.


----------



## Dextersmom

Me and my new bag.


----------



## Bumbles

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5398444
> 
> PSM and I out to visit my bestie and do a felting project together while trying not to obsessively check my email every 20 minutes for my LV shipping verification (which I just got, whew!). Happy weekend everyone esp all the Moms out there (with fur and non fur babies alike  ).


Your psm reverse is gorgeous and love the Disney shopping bag next to it!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Me and my new bag.
> View attachment 5399637
> View attachment 5399639



Looks beautiful on you DM


----------



## azukitea

Quick bus journey on the go


----------



## DrTr

azukitea said:


> Quick bus journey on the go
> 
> View attachment 5399947


your OTG is still one of my favorite versions of this bag. Beautiful!


----------



## 23adeline

My Khaki’s of the day 


and new blouse that my second girl chose when we went shopping together lately


----------



## Roe

Let me introduce my lunch date. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
So I swapped out my pink strap on my speedy 20 for my bandolier strap and added the micro noe as an accessory.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looks beautiful on you DM


Thank you so much, sweet IM.  I have caught the LV bug as of late.


----------



## grace-lee

My movie buddy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TP19 for the first time as a bag.


----------



## 23adeline

I don’t need such a big handbag for work as I have my WC Tote PM as work bag…. But I still bring this NF out for the second time


----------



## LoveMyHalo

Took my Pochette Metis to pick up my very first VCA!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Alma BB with Yayoi Kusama bag charm


----------



## Sunshine mama

SakuraSakura said:


> Alma BB with Yayoi Kusama bag charm


Love this Alma, especially with the cute charm!


----------



## DrTr

Two of my happy place things - Target and LV!  It’s so easy to zone out in Target


----------



## VintageAndVino

Taking my L’Epanoui to a work event.


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

Out for coffee


----------



## EveyB

Dextersmom said:


> Me and my new bag.
> View attachment 5399637
> View attachment 5399639


Looks perfect on you!


----------



## EveyB

DrTr said:


> Two of my happy place things - Target and LV!  It’s so easy to zone out in Target
> 
> View attachment 5400712


Beautiful bag!  
You made me


----------



## Dextersmom

EveyB said:


> Looks perfect on you!


Thank you so much, @EveyB.  
Btw, I love your avatar pic.  Looks just like my other cat, Walter.


----------



## ginanicoledo

Loving my montsouris bb!!


----------



## LVovely

Out and about with my BTP NF  one of my most versatile bags!


----------



## LVovely

DrTr said:


> Two of my happy place things - Target and LV!  It’s so easy to zone out in Target
> 
> View attachment 5400712


I love how she sits there like a toddler  happy shopping!


----------



## DrTr

lovelyrita said:


> I love how she sits there like a toddler  happy shopping!


Thank you for a good laugh today!  She was there only for a pic, I carry her crossbody when shopping. And she’s much more calm than most toddlers I’ve known!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

lovelyrita said:


> Out and about with my BTP NF  one of my most versatile bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401284


That print in brume colour is amazing


----------



## Sunshine mama

VintageAndVino said:


> Taking my L’Epanoui to a work event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400713


Woww!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovelyrita said:


> Out and about with my BTP NF  one of my most versatile bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401284


Beautuful bag, dessert, and coffee!!!
And it looks like the bag has a beautuful patina. How do you like the wear and tear of this beauty?


----------



## Sunshine mama

ginanicoledo said:


> View attachment 5401206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my montsouris bb!!


Looks very good on you!


----------



## LVovely

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautuful bag, dessert, and coffee!!!
> And it looks like the bag has a beautuful patina. How do you like the wear and tear of this beauty?


I carried her a lot during last summer, she survived beaches, sweat, flying, shopping, etc. and still looks good   I love her patina!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovelyrita said:


> I carried her a lot during last summer, she survived beaches, sweat, flying, shopping, etc. and still looks good   I love her patina!!


When you were flying,  did you cover it on the plane before sliding it under the seat?


----------



## VintageAndVino

Sunshine mama said:


> Woww!!!


The geranium color is one of the best things LV ever did, IMO! Wish they'd bring it back.


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

lovelyrita said:


> I carried her a lot during last summer, she survived beaches, sweat, flying, shopping, etc. and still looks good   I love her patina!!


She really is beautiful! Have you ever taken her in the rain? Xx


----------



## Sunshine mama

This little thing. Holds everything I need except for the kitchen sink.


----------



## LVovely

Sunshine mama said:


> When you were flying,  did you cover it on the plane before sliding it under the seat?


I always put bags in the overhead bin if there‘s space. But I don’t usually cover them when it’s a canvas bag because it can be wiped clean


----------



## LVovely

Sunshine mama said:


> This little thing. Holds everything I need except for the kitchen sink.
> View attachment 5401375


Gorgeous combo and so creative with the d rings! Is this Nano?


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovelyrita said:


> Gorgeous combo and so creative with the d rings! Is this Nano?


Thank you. It's a nano.


----------



## bowie102

Just got the new speedy 20 this weekend; I love it! Giant chocobo for scale


----------



## Sunshine mama

bowie102 said:


> Just got the new speedy 20 this weekend; I love it! Giant chocobo for scale


Your giant chocobo wears it well!


----------



## 23adeline

Another Spring In The City Speedy 20
	

		
			
		

		
	



I feel relieved that my 1995 limited edition 18k solid gold Kelly watch survives, even though the battery liquid had leaked


----------



## melovepurse

out to lunch with Coussin PM!


----------



## bebe_tc

Damier Ebene croisette


----------



## 23adeline

Bubblegram Alma BB
Front
	

		
			
		

		
	




Back  


The bag charm is for me to know which is front and which is the back


----------



## cielopark

At mu favorite spot in the morning with my orig speedy nano with my little slg’s. feat. my new reverse mono card holder that i got from yesterday. a late bday gift.


----------



## bagsamplified

EveyB said:


> Thank you! I‘m recovering from leg surgery, but my little son gave me flowers he picked himself and a drawing


Wishing you a speedy recovery @EveyB  ! Sorry to hear you needed surgery


----------



## LVovely

melovepurse said:


> out to lunch with Coussin PM!
> View attachment 5402066


Love the sunglasses, are they recent?


----------



## Sunshine mama

melovepurse said:


> out to lunch with Coussin PM!
> View attachment 5402066


This photo is so much better than LV photos! It really brings out how gorgeous the bag is.
Is the red chain made out if plastic?


----------



## Sunshine mama

cielopark said:


> At mu favorite spot in the morning with my orig speedy nano with my little slg’s. feat. my new reverse mono card holder that i got from yesterday. a late bday gift.
> View attachment 5402160


So stinking cute!!!!
Happy belated bday!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> This little thing. Holds everything I need except for the kitchen sink.
> View attachment 5401375


Such a little cutie and the DE strap matches perfectly too!


----------



## Bumbles

EveyB said:


> Thank you! I‘m recovering from leg surgery, but my little son gave me flowers he picked himself and a drawing


Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## melovepurse

lovelyrita said:


> Love the sunglasses, are they recent?


Hi - yes they’re the Blade sunglasses - they come in tortoise and black


----------



## melovepurse

Sunshine mama said:


> This photo is so much better than LV photos! It really brings out how gorgeous the bag is.
> Is the red chain made out if plastic?


Thanks Sunshine mama - the chain is plastic so it’s lighter than the gold Chain that some other Coussins have. it’s also kind of bulky and has popped off unexpectedly once, so sometimes I just remove it.


----------



## EveyB

lovelyrita said:


> Out and about with my BTP NF  one of my most versatile bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401284


Beautiful bag! I really like the patina with the brume colourway. 
Would you mind sharing where you got that delicious strawberry cake? I thought I knew all cafés in Vienna


----------



## EveyB

bowie102 said:


> Just got the new speedy 20 this weekend; I love it! Giant chocobo for scale


How cute!


----------



## EveyB

bagsamplified said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery @EveyB  ! Sorry to hear you needed surgery





Bumbles said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery!


Thank you girls


----------



## Roxannek

Back to the casinos for our last day of fun with my new little micro metis.


----------



## LVovely

EveyB said:


> Beautiful bag! I really like the patina with the brume colourway.
> Would you mind sharing where you got that delicious strawberry cake? I thought I knew all cafés in Vienna


Mayr at Kutschkermarkt in the 18th district  ! It was really good!


----------



## EveyB

lovelyrita said:


> Mayr at Kutschkermarkt in the 18th district  ! It was really good!


Thank you!


----------



## AleeLee

Roxannek said:


> Back to the casinos for our last day of fun with my new little micro metis.
> View attachment 5402390
> View attachment 5402391



Everything about this look is BEAUTIFUL. Your hair, outfit, bag and flip flops are all gorgeous!!!


----------



## Roxannek

AleeLee said:


> Everything about this look is BEAUTIFUL. Your hair, outfit, bag and flip flops are all gorgeous!!!


Thank you


----------



## cielopark

Sunshine mama said:


> So stinking cute!!!!
> Happy belated bday!




Oh Thank you so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> Back to the casinos for our last day of fun with my new little micro metis.
> View attachment 5402390
> View attachment 5402391


Looks absolutely perfect on you! Love the outfit with it!


----------



## Roxannek

Sunshine mama said:


> Looks absolutely perfect on you! Love the outfit with it!


Thank you Miss Sunshine Mama When I was first trying on the bag I seriously thought of you and all of your beautiful pinks.


----------



## Bumbles

AleeLee said:


> Everything about this look is BEAUTIFUL. Your hair, outfit, bag and flip flops are all gorgeous!!!


+1 @Roxannek the Métis looks stunning on you. It’s made me look into it, even though my phone can’t fit. Simply gorgeous!!


----------



## Roxannek

Bumbles said:


> +1 @Roxannek the Métis looks stunning on you. It’s made me look into it, even though my phone can’t fit. Simply gorgeous!!


Thank you


----------



## Allshinythings

On my way to work this morning


----------



## shyviolet

Rainy day with my Idylle Saumur PM


----------



## Aliluvlv

Went to LV today to return my speedy 20. The store manager was super awesome and we chatted for a long time and he stamped my graceful tag (we stamped the back because of the size) while I was there looking at all the eye candy. Saw the new game, set, match pieces (ellipse bb is very cute). Had a wonderful experience and kind of fell in love with the keepall xs.  I’ll try to be patient though and see what new canvas items come out for fall.  It was a fun way to end a long and very busy week. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Went to LV today to return my speedy 20. The store manager was super awesome and we chatted for a long time and he stamped my graceful tag (we stamped the back because of the size) while I was there looking at all the eye candy. Saw the new game, set, match pieces (ellipse bb is very cute). Had a wonderful experience and kind of fell in love with the keepall xs.  I’ll try to be patient though and see what new canvas items come out for fall.  It was a fun way to end a long and very busy week. Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402912
> 
> View attachment 5402915
> 
> View attachment 5402916
> 
> View attachment 5402917
> 
> View attachment 5402919



I am sorry the S20 didn’t work out A — I know you were excited about it.  But there will be other bags that are meant to be.  Glad to hear you had a fun visit at the store . The Keepall XS looks very cute on you — it’s on my radar as well .  I love the hotstamp on your luggage tag — may I ask what is the name of that design?  LV flower?   Thanks A


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Loving my new nano speedy


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> I am sorry the S20 didn’t work out A — I know you were excited about it.  But there will be other bags that are meant to be.  Glad to hear you had a fun visit at the store . The Keepall XS looks very cute on you — it’s on my radar as well .  I love the hotstamp on your luggage tag — may I ask what is the name of that design?  LV flower?   Thanks A


Awww thank you M! I was super excited about the 20 but the one I received really kind of cooled my jets. The strap length of the 20 is actually perfect for me (although a bit wide) and it’s great size bag, but I think in part I ordered it out of FOMO. They actually had a better one in the store I could have exchanged it for but I’d decided to just wait to see what will come in the fall (plus I really don’t need another classic monogram piece). I do really love the keepall xs as well. It’s edgy, completely worry free, adjustable strap, has gorgeous hardware, and MIF. Have I just convinced us both to get the xs?! I’m not sure what the stamp is officially called but the team lead called it a flower from the last windows holiday design I believe. I liked it immediately and belatedly realized it matched my charm. Now I’ll have to figure out what to put on the front, and maybe get my alma bb key bell stamped next. Getting the hot stamps is super fun and addicting! Have a great weekend my friend!


----------



## Efenig91

Totally in love! I eyed this baby for a few weeks and finally sealed the deal! Slender wallet in monogram eclipse reverse


----------



## elisarodz

My new girl and I on our way to my college graduation!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Me at Starbucks


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

elisarodz said:


> My new girl and I on our way to my college graduation!


Congrats both on your gorgeous Alma and your college graduation!!


----------



## elisarodz

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Congrats both on your gorgeous Alma and your college graduation!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## shyviolet

My accessories catch all for today


----------



## bbcerisette66

elisarodz said:


> My new girl and I on our way to my college graduation!


Congrats


----------



## bagluv4ever

My LV Parfume travel case collection!  Lol


----------



## Roxannek

bagluv4ever said:


> View attachment 5403646
> 
> My LV Parfume travel case collection!  Lol


Oh my goodness I love those!


----------



## Bumbles

Aliluvlv said:


> Went to LV today to return my speedy 20. The store manager was super awesome and we chatted for a long time and he stamped my graceful tag (we stamped the back because of the size) while I was there looking at all the eye candy. Saw the new game, set, match pieces (ellipse bb is very cute). Had a wonderful experience and kind of fell in love with the keepall xs.  I’ll try to be patient though and see what new canvas items come out for fall.  It was a fun way to end a long and very busy week. Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402912
> 
> View attachment 5402915
> 
> View attachment 5402916
> 
> View attachment 5402917
> 
> View attachment 5402919


This keepall xs and the po look amazing together! It looks great on you! You have me interested in it too now


----------



## Bumbles

bagluv4ever said:


> View attachment 5403646
> 
> My LV Parfume travel case collection!  Lol


OMG!!  Wow you have quite the collection. They are amazing. Which one is your favourite? Mine is the sunrise pastel for sure!!!


----------



## Bumbles

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Loving my new nano speedy
> View attachment 5403239


Gorgeous bag and gorgeous scenery!


----------



## bagluv4ever

Bumbles said:


> OMG!!  Wow you have quite the collection. They are amazing. Which one is your favourite? Mine is the sunrise pastel for sure!!!


Thank you! I don’t know! I think I was going nuts over wanting the City of Stars, and didn’t expect to get the Sunrise at all (didn’t know it even existed!).  I also really love the Epi California Dream (I think that’s what it is! Lol!) !!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Saturday


----------



## bagsamplified

Iamminda said:


> Happy Saturday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403822


Love the chain on this! Did you add it?


----------



## Aliluvlv

Bumbles said:


> This keepall xs and the po look amazing together! It looks great on you! You have me interested in it too now


Awesomeness and thank you Bumbles!  I predict you, me, and Iamminda will be bag twinning (hmm tripling?) by September or sooner.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Happy Saturday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403822


Awww M! What a stunner! You are making me so jealous that you already have mono eclipse! Perfect bag for the blood moon eclipse this weekend too  This is such a cool bag! And where did you find the bad ass chain which looks identical to the one the model is wearing (trio messenger right?).


----------



## sassification

PA DA so versatile..!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks.  Yep, I added the chain and switched out the strap.



bagsamplified said:


> Love the chain on this! Did you add it?




Thank you A .  I didn’t realize it’s a blood moon eclipse weekend .  I love this Trio Messenger with 4 versatile pieces (big pouch, medium pouch, key pouch and nylon strap).  I got the idea of adding the silver chain from our lovely EmmJay.  The chain and the strap are from Mautto.  I think you definitely need a bag in monogram eclipse.



Aliluvlv said:


> Awww M! What a stunner! You are making me so jealous that you already have mono eclipse! Perfect bag for the blood moon eclipse this weekend too  This is such a cool bag! And where did you find the bad ass chain which looks identical to the one the model is wearing (trio messenger right?).


----------



## 23adeline

Spring In The City and Bubblegram


----------



## 23adeline

Keepall xs yesterday 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And today


----------



## brnicutie

I took my Boulogne with me to Costco today and saw some Honolulu Cookie Co. cookies in chocolate chip mac nut and lemon. This reminded me of you @Iamminda.


----------



## designerdiva40

A room with a view….. In London for the night with my Passy


----------



## bbcerisette66

designerdiva40 said:


> A room with a view….. In London for the night with my Passy
> View attachment 5403995


Enjoy. I love London beautiful town and beautiful stores


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Happy Saturday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403822


Perfect Saturday bag! Every time I see your silver chain I think I should get one for mine!! Hope you had a great Saturday


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Thanks.  Yep, I added the chain and switched out the strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you A .  I didn’t realize it’s a blood moon eclipse weekend .  I love this Trio Messenger with 4 versatile pieces (big pouch, medium pouch, key pouch and nylon strap).  I got the idea of adding the silver chain from our lovely EmmJay.  The chain and the strap are from Mautto.  I think you definitely need a bag in monogram eclipse.


It looks great. And yes, from a confirmed mono eclipse and mono eclipse reverse lover, I think everyone could use a piece or two! I have the trio eclipse, the keepall xs, and the 50 mono eclipse reverse keepall, the CCH, the NIGO sling bag, and I love the versatility of the black and grey. It’s a nice change from the regular mono but still lets you have the carefree canvas. Thanks for showing your chain again - off to Mautto I go


----------



## DrTr

designerdiva40 said:


> A room with a view….. In London for the night with my Passy
> View attachment 5403995


fabulous - your passey and the view!


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> It looks great. And yes, from a confirmed mono eclipse and mono eclipse reverse lover, I think everyone could use a piece or two! I have the trio eclipse, the keepall xs, and the 50 mono eclipse reverse keepall, the CCH, the NIGO sling bag, and I love the versatility of the black and grey. It’s a nice change from the regular mono but still lets you have the carefree canvas. Thanks for showing your chain again - off to Mautto I go


What an amazing mono eclipse and mono eclipse reverse collection you have!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous bag and gorgeous scenery!


Thank you so much hun!


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> I took my Boulogne with me to Costco today and saw some Honolulu Cookie Co. cookies in chocolate chip mac nut and lemon. This reminded me of you @Iamminda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403991
> View attachment 5403992



Yippee, the lemon cookies are back — thanks for the heads up.  I hope they have them at my store.  Cute pic with your Boulogne .


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> It looks great. And yes, from a confirmed mono eclipse and mono eclipse reverse lover, I think everyone could use a piece or two! I have the trio eclipse, the keepall xs, and the 50 mono eclipse reverse keepall, the CCH, the NIGO sling bag, and I love the versatility of the black and grey. It’s a nice change from the regular mono but still lets you have the carefree canvas. Thanks for showing your chain again - off to Mautto I go



Thanks T .  I think it was maybe your mono reverse eclipse phone crossbody that got me loving this print — thanks for reminding me that it’s perfectly fine to have more than one bag in this print .  Have a lovely Sunday my friend


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Thanks T .  I think it was maybe your mono reverse eclipse phone crossbody that got me loving this print — thanks for reminding me that it’s perfectly fine to have more than one bag in this print .  Have a lovely Sunday my friend


Whoops, I forgot that piece! Yikes. It’s bad when you lose track. And yes -multiple bags in one print are not only fine but necessary   You have a lovely Sunday too friend!


----------



## bagsamplified

brnicutie said:


> I took my Boulogne with me to Costco today and saw some Honolulu Cookie Co. cookies in chocolate chip mac nut and lemon. This reminded me of you @Iamminda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403991
> View attachment 5403992


They have them at Costco?!?       I think I need to go there next time I'm in Hawaii LOL


----------



## _vee

Starbucks run with my By The Pool Kirigami set


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Yippee, the lemon cookies are back — thanks for the heads up.  I hope they have them at my store.  Cute pic with your Boulogne .


I hope they have them at your store. I bought a bag and they’re yummy. 


bagsamplified said:


> They have them at Costco?!?       I think I need to go there next time I'm in Hawaii LOL


They sell them nationwide at Costco. I’m not sure about internationally.


----------



## bagsamplified

brnicutie said:


> I hope they have them at your store. I bought a bag and they’re yummy.
> 
> They sell them nationwide at Costco. I’m not sure about internationally.


That's amazing, I want to check out a US Costco next time! Our Costco definitely doesn't sell Honolulu cookies at this point. Thanks for the headsup!


----------



## iuvcoach

LV Slgs are perfect with my PS1


----------



## bagsamplified

I guess it's hard to see in this pic, but my new Daily Pouch from Honolulu had her maiden voyage back home and we went and met my mother and carried a book I'm reading over the weekend. It really fills out nicely with items inside. I love how padded and soft this pouch is, and the smoothness of the canvas. It isn't dry like other canvas items I've felt. I've never owned canvas before. Also love the Rose leather, reminds me of the Capucines (which is taurillon, not this which is "just" calf leather) and other classic LV rose leather bags.

It fits iPad but I think I'll use this more as an everyday clutch. Also I saved about $149 in my home currency buying this in Honolulu, which is like 105USD in today's rate!

Thank you @brnicutie  For introducing me to your Honolulu SA! It is so nice having this as my holiday souvenir!


----------



## bagsamplified

iuvcoach said:


> LV Slgs are perfect with my PS1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404381


Oh goodness this is so pretty!


----------



## brnicutie

bagsamplified said:


> I guess it's hard to see in this pic, but my new Daily Pouch from Honolulu had her maiden voyage back home and we went and met my mother and carried a book I'm reading over the weekend. It really fills out nicely with items inside. I love how padded and soft this pouch is, and the smoothness of the canvas. It isn't dry like other canvas items I've felt. I've never owned canvas before. Also love the Rose leather, reminds me of the Capucines (which is taurillon, not this which is "just" calf leather) and other classic LV rose leather bags.
> 
> It fits iPad but I think I'll use this more as an everyday clutch. Also I saved about $149 in my home currency buying this in Honolulu, which is like 212USD in today's rate!
> 
> Thank you @brnicutie  For introducing me to your Honolulu SA! It is so nice having this as my holiday souvenir!
> View attachment 5404378
> View attachment 5404379
> View attachment 5404380


Congrats @bagsamplified! It's beautiful and I'm so happy that you love it.


----------



## iuvcoach

bagsamplified said:


> Oh goodness this is so pretty!


Thank you!!!


----------



## tpm1224

Took my speedy b25 out for a day of errands.


----------



## 23adeline

Monogram Monday 
In fact today is Speedy 20’s first outing, after I have it for exactly 2 months


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing Ellipse BB 
I used to think Ellipse was the ugliest LV bag when I newly buying LV 12 years ago. Some how I started to like Ellipse few months ago after I saw the Ellipse pouch on resellers website . I was hesitating to get the pre-owned Ellipse pouch because it has no handles or shoulder strap and it’s quite small. I’m glad that LV comes out with this BB size with handles and shoulder strap , perfectly matching what I was looking for . I don’t mind the white leather , because I have no problem taking care of white bags 



Ellupsr BB vs Speedy 20
	

		
			
		

		
	



The tennis ball charm vs micro speedy charm


----------



## DrTr

iuvcoach said:


> LV Slgs are perfect with my PS1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404381


Just gorgeous purples!!! Love it all


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

23adeline said:


> Unboxing Ellipse BB
> I used to think Ellipse was the ugliest LV bag when I newly buying LV 12 years ago. Some how I started to like Ellipse few months ago after I saw the Ellipse pouch on resellers website . I was hesitating to get the pre-owned Ellipse pouch because it has no handles or shoulder strap and it’s quite small. I’m glad that LV comes out with this BB size with handles and shoulder strap , perfectly matching what I was looking for . I don’t mind the white leather , because I have no problem taking care of white bags
> View attachment 5404650
> View attachment 5404649
> 
> Ellupsr BB vs Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404651
> 
> The tennis ball charm vs micro speedy charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404652


Oh I love this Ellipse BB. Love the white in lieu of vachetta. I bet it's gorgeous in person. Is this a new bag? I haven't seen it before.


----------



## SofyaD




----------



## M_Butterfly

23adeline said:


> Unboxing Ellipse BB
> I used to think Ellipse was the ugliest LV bag when I newly buying LV 12 years ago. Some how I started to like Ellipse few months ago after I saw the Ellipse pouch on resellers website . I was hesitating to get the pre-owned Ellipse pouch because it has no handles or shoulder strap and it’s quite small. I’m glad that LV comes out with this BB size with handles and shoulder strap , perfectly matching what I was looking for . I don’t mind the white leather , because I have no problem taking care of white bags
> View attachment 5404650
> View attachment 5404649
> 
> Ellupsr BB vs Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404651
> 
> The tennis ball charm vs micro speedy charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404652


Congrats.  The Ellipse was my first LV bag and I sold it and have missed it since then. I saw this and laughed.  All comes around!!


----------



## iuvcoach

DrTr said:


> Just gorgeous purples!!! Love it all


Thank you!!


----------



## iuvcoach

Kirigami with card case


----------



## SARM4800




----------



## Bumbles

iuvcoach said:


> Kirigami with card case
> View attachment 5405035


I love the is combo!


----------



## mak1203

iuvcoach said:


> LV Slgs are perfect with my PS1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404381


Gorgeous!  Thank you for reminding me to use my PS1s!  I have a turquoise and magenta. Missed on the cobalt blue one. Enjoy!


----------



## 23adeline

Mid Century Gal said:


> Oh I love this Ellipse BB. Love the white in lieu of vachetta. I bet it's gorgeous in person. Is this a new bag? I haven't seen it before.


Yes, it’s one of the bag in the latest LV Match collection . 
I love the size and the white leather, it’s smooth white leather , should be very easy to maintain


M_Butterfly said:


> Congrats.  The Ellipse was my first LV bag and I sold it and have missed it since then. I saw this and laughed.  All comes around!!


Thanks ! Time to get a new version


----------



## 23adeline

Vanity PM, Cles and Palm Spring party on my Monogram Tuesday


----------



## designerdiva40

23adeline said:


> Unboxing Ellipse BB
> I used to think Ellipse was the ugliest LV bag when I newly buying LV 12 years ago. Some how I started to like Ellipse few months ago after I saw the Ellipse pouch on resellers website . I was hesitating to get the pre-owned Ellipse pouch because it has no handles or shoulder strap and it’s quite small. I’m glad that LV comes out with this BB size with handles and shoulder strap , perfectly matching what I was looking for . I don’t mind the white leather , because I have no problem taking care of white bags
> View attachment 5404650
> View attachment 5404649
> 
> Ellupsr BB vs Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404651
> 
> The tennis ball charm vs micro speedy charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404652


I owned this bag 23 years ago, it was my very first LV and I sold it around 10 years ago  wish I’d kept it as it was like new


----------



## designerdiva40

23adeline said:


> Vanity PM, Cles and Palm Spring party on my Monogram Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405462


I love this little bag, keep thinking of adding one but I have the Chanel vanity case….. are 2 vanity cases too much


----------



## cielopark

My keepal xs in watercolor with my new reverse mono card holder. loving these card holder. so compact. just fit my essential cards.


----------



## 23adeline

designerdiva40 said:


> I love this little bag, keep thinking of adding one but I have the Chanel vanity case….. are 2 vanity cases too much


Not too much, I have THREE , not counting my Nice Nano and Nice Mini


----------



## DrTr

cielopark said:


> My keepal xs in watercolor with my new reverse mono card holder. loving these card holder. so compact. just fit my essential cards.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405526


That watercolor xs is so gorgeous!


----------



## DrTr

designerdiva40 said:


> I love this little bag, keep thinking of adding one but I have the Chanel vanity case….. are 2 vanity cases too much


Of course not.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

cielopark said:


> My keepal xs in watercolor with my new reverse mono card holder. loving these card holder. so compact. just fit my essential cards.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405526


Is this in Atlantic City? I was just there last year and recognize this part of the Boardwalk.


----------



## boyoverboard

cielopark said:


> My keepal xs in watercolor with my new reverse mono card holder. loving these card holder. so compact. just fit my essential cards.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405526


Great photo!


----------



## Bumbles

cielopark said:


> My keepal xs in watercolor with my new reverse mono card holder. loving these card holder. so compact. just fit my essential cards.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405526


What a beautiful action shot!


----------



## Bumbles

designerdiva40 said:


> I love this little bag, keep thinking of adding one but I have the Chanel vanity case….. are 2 vanity cases too much


Never! The more the merrier!!!


----------



## Bumbles

Bag and wallet of the day


----------



## bfly

Out and about on Tuesday noon with my beloved TP26 and blue taiga.


----------



## cielopark

Bumbles said:


> What a beautiful action shot!



aw so sweet of you. Thank you


----------



## cielopark

boyoverboard said:


> Great photo!




Thank you


----------



## cielopark

Mid Century Gal said:


> Is this in Atlantic City? I was just there last year and recognize this part of the Boardwalk.




Oh sorry its not. its here in Dubai. this is the Ain Dubai.


----------



## cielopark

DrTr said:


> That watercolor xs is so gorgeous!



Oh yes indeed. Thank you so much


----------



## iuvcoach

mak1203 said:


> Gorgeous!  Thank you for reminding me to use my PS1s!  I have a turquoise and magenta. Missed on the cobalt blue one. Enjoy!


Thank you!! They are great bags and the colors are so pretty!! Enjoy your PS1


----------



## iuvcoach

Bumbles said:


> I love the is combo!


Thank you!!


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> Bag and wallet of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405701


Great trio Bumbles! Isn’t the PSM fun to carry?


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> Great trio Bumbles! Isn’t the PSM fun to carry?


Yes, it’s my favourite bag. Functional, compact and easy to wear. I’m so tempted to get the reverse too, but hubby says why not get something different for variety. But then it just works so well, and is so reliable.


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> Yes, it’s my favourite bag. Functional, compact and easy to wear. I’m so tempted to get the reverse too, but hubby says why not get something different for variety. But then it just works so well, and is so reliable.


But a bag in two different canvases is 2 different bags!  We love what we love - and who knows how long it will be around.


----------



## Cherries and wine

DrTr said:


> But a bag in two different canvases is 2 different bags!  We love what we love - and who knows how long it will be around.


The PSM is my favorite bag now. It’s so adorable! I smile every time I carry it. I would be tempted to pick it up in another color.


----------



## 23adeline

Ellipse BB
The tennis ball charm is so small, it couldn’t fit my small hand sanitizer . I put the hand sanitizer at the zipper pocket, and as usual I prefer the non-zipper pocket facing out


----------



## cheremushki

Soooo happy that I finally got to wear azure piece.  
Good old classic speedy 30.

Also, I should really get a mirror for my place.


----------



## designerdiva40

23adeline said:


> Not too much, I have THREE , not counting my Nice Nano and Nice Mini
> View attachment 5405582


Wow what a gorgeous trio


----------



## bagsamplified

Bumbles said:


> Bag and wallet of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405701


BEAUTIFUL combo @Bumbles !! They would have made your day lots of fun!


----------



## DrTootr

Been wearing my Giant Neverfull (the pink side) with my pink denim Micro Pochette Accessoires #OnWednesdayWeWearPink


----------



## DrTr

DrTootr said:


> Been wearing my Giant Neverfull (the pink side) with my pink denim Micro Pochette Accessoires #OnWednesdayWeWearPink
> 
> View attachment 5406383


Lovely!  I was looking at my pink/purple NF like yours this week and thinking summer is here, she needs to come out again!


----------



## DrTootr

DrTr said:


> Lovely!  I was looking at my pink/purple NF like yours this week and thinking summer is here, she needs to come out again!


Thanks @DrTr and Im SO with you, yours sounds fab! x


----------



## DrTr

DrTootr said:


> Thanks @DrTr and Im SO with you, yours sounds fab! x


Thanks @DrTootr! I have a special fondness for that bag - the first neverfull I bought (she says 5 NF later  ) Enjoy your day


----------



## Bumbles

bagsamplified said:


> BEAUTIFUL combo @Bumbles !! They would have made your day lots of fun!


Thank you!


----------



## DrTootr

DrTr said:


> Thanks @DrTootr! I have a special fondness for that bag - the first neverfull I bought (she says 5 NF later  ) Enjoy your day



OMG no way @DrTr ! Would you believe that this is my first ever NF I ever owned and still the only NF in my collection. I find it to be one of my most reached for bags now that I have it in my rotation, especially great to use with my bag organizer I have for it. I look forward to adding a few more NF's in my future for sure ❤️


----------



## DrTootr

Bumbles said:


> Bag and wallet of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405701


Cute combo @Bumbles ❤️


----------



## DrTr

DrTootr said:


> OMG no way @DrTr ! Would you believe that this is my first ever NF I ever owned and still the only NF in my collection. I find it to be one of my most reached for bags now that I have it in my rotation, especially great to use with my bag organizer I have for it. I look forward to adding a few more NF's in my future for sure ❤


Oh how funny - that NF with canvas straps is so carefree, and I loved your cw too. It led me to the escale, a world tour with black leather and red interior, and two leather ones this year. Somebody stop me!  And yes organizers are wonderful. I use them in most of my bags except the very smallest. So glad you posted!


----------



## LVjf5

Going to the dentist with my micro


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

At urgent care with my Speedy 40.


----------



## bfly

Can’t wait to use my new speedy B25.


----------



## DrTootr

DrTr said:


> Oh how funny - that NF with canvas straps is so carefree, and I loved your cw too. It led me to the escale, a world tour with black leather and red interior, and two leather ones this year. Somebody stop me!  And yes organizers are wonderful. I use them in most of my bags except the very smallest. So glad you posted!


Cheers @DrTr and they all sound so FAB! If you ever do post your whole NF collection in here, please do @ me so I can see them all x


----------



## DrTootr

bfly said:


> Can’t wait to use my new speedy B25.
> 
> View attachment 5406586
> View attachment 5406587


Twinning with the WAH bag charm and fun combo @bfly


----------



## bfly

DrTootr said:


> Twinning with the WAH bag charm and fun combo @bfly



Thank you @DrTootr


----------



## Sunshine mama

BTP Kirigami


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Ellipse BB
> The tennis ball charm is so small, it couldn’t fit my small hand sanitizer . I put the hand sanitizer at the zipper pocket, and as usual I prefer the non-zipper pocket facing out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406217
> View attachment 5406221


Love this sooo much.  Can you give us a comparison photo with a speedy 20?


----------



## Bumbles

LVjf5 said:


> Going to the dentist with my micro


Very cute indeed


----------



## LVovely

DrTootr said:


> Been wearing my Giant Neverfull (the pink side) with my pink denim Micro Pochette Accessoires #OnWednesdayWeWearPink
> 
> View attachment 5406383


Great combo!!


----------



## LVjf5

Bumbles said:


> Very cute indeed


Thank you!


----------



## innasarah26

Sunshine mama said:


> BTP Kirigami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406658


Love the colors


----------



## Sunshine mama

innasarah26 said:


> Love the colors


Thank you.   Me too!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Mid Century Gal said:


> At urgent care with my Speedy 40.
> 
> View attachment 5406576


Oh dear hope everything is ok? Beautiful speedy!


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this sooo much.  Can you give us a comparison photo with a speedy 20?


Sure , here you go 




The white shoulder strap of Ellipse BB is long and adjustable.


----------



## LVlover13

My mini pochette found her matching purse


----------



## lovemybags_g

My WT  felicie pochette and pre-loved toiletry pouch 19 finally arrived!
Probably should stop collecting...unless there's any other I should include in the collection


----------



## 23adeline

Monogram Vertical Trunk


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Sure , here you go
> View attachment 5407024
> View attachment 5407025
> View attachment 5407026
> 
> The white shoulder strap of Ellipse BB is long and adjustable.


Thank you so much A! 
It's bigger than I imagined. But it looks sooo cute!!!


----------



## DrTr

LVjf5 said:


> Going to the dentist with my micro


what a gorgeous little gem! Hope the dentists was routine. 


Mid Century Gal said:


> At urgent care with my Speedy 40.
> 
> View attachment 5406576


And yikes, hope urgent care was not TOO urgent, but beautiful speedy!


----------



## cheremushki

LVlover13 said:


> My mini pochette found her matching purse
> 
> View attachment 5407065


What size is your le pliage?


----------



## designerdiva40

bfly said:


> Can’t wait to use my new speedy B25.
> 
> View attachment 5406586
> View attachment 5406587


Love that strap


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie


----------



## Roxannek

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie
> View attachment 5407446


Oh my goodness! So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> Oh my goodness! So cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Roxannek

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!


I always thought I preferred the silver colored hardware but on that pink the gold is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> I always thought I preferred the silver colored hardware but on that pink the gold is absolutely beautiful!


Yes.  It's like yellow and pink,  which are my favorite colors together


----------



## GJ*

at the vet today


----------



## Sunshine mama

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5407568
> 
> at the vet today


Sooo pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

LVlover13 said:


> My mini pochette found her matching purse
> 
> View attachment 5407065



Very pretty!  The LC Andre in blue looks so much prettier than it does on the website (now wish I had gotten this ).


----------



## DrTootr

lovelyrita said:


> Great combo!!


Thanks so much @lovelyrita


----------



## LVlover13

Iamminda said:


> Very pretty!  The LC Andre in blue looks so much prettier than it does on the website (now wish I had gotten this ).


It does look better in person. I got all four colors in this style . That’s how much I love the size and colors from this collection. I’m glad I did because they’ve been sold out on the website.


----------



## 23adeline

I dug out this antique, but noticed the glazing of handles is soft and melting . I think I should return this bag but unwillingly 
Here is my City Malle MM, it looks so gigantic now


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> I dug out this antique, but noticed the glazing of handles is soft and melting . I think I should return this bag but unwillingly
> Here is my City Malle MM, it looks so gigantic now
> View attachment 5408147



I love this gorgeous bag — one of the prettiest reverse mono bags ever made.   It’s not really an antique right  ? — around 4 years old I believe.  Can they fix the handles?


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie
> View attachment 5407446


Adorable


----------



## Jumper

23adeline said:


> I dug out this antique, but noticed the glazing of handles is soft and melting . I think I should return this bag but unwillingly
> Here is my City Malle MM, it looks so gigantic now
> View attachment 5408147


Glazing melting?!? Did it stain your other bags? Did this bag came out around 2014-ish?


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> I love this gorgeous bag — one of the prettiest reverse mono bags ever made.   It’s not really an antique right  ? — around 4 years old I believe.  Can they fix the handles?


Yes you’re right, 4 years old ,I checked my record , bought it in 2018. Maybe I should request for the glazing replacement only. It is really a pretty bag and it has got a lot of complements whenever I used it.



Jumper said:


> Glazing melting?!? Did it stain your other bags? Did this bag came out around 2014-ish?


No it didn’t stain my other bags as I store my bag in the dust bag  individually . I bought it in early 2018, production should be in 2017


----------



## Jumper

23adeline said:


> Yes you’re right, 4 years old ,I checked my record , bought it in 2018. Maybe I should request for the glazing replacement only. It is really a pretty bag and it has got a lot of complements whenever I used it.
> 
> 
> No it didn’t stain my other bags as I store my bag in the dust bag  individually . I bought it in early 2018, production should be in 2017


I had melting-sticky glazing for an old Empreinte speedy around 2014. Initially was going for a repair and later they replaced it for me instead because it’s a bad batch of glazing issue.


----------



## LeahLVoes

Hey Everybody! 
I took out my favorite toy and my trusty Speedy. A ray of sunshine 




Thanks for letting me share


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie
> View attachment 5407446


OMG! I enjoy it so much every time you take this little beauty out and post a pic of her!  She’s so gorgeous! And so cute!  
It’s great that you’re using your BTP items. I have to admit that all mine are still sitting unused in their boxes but I’m definitely planning to take them out this season!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

DrTootr said:


> Been wearing my Giant Neverfull (the pink side) with my pink denim Micro Pochette Accessoires #OnWednesdayWeWearPink
> 
> View attachment 5406383


Love love love love love this combo!       Two pink unicorns at one pic - what a sweet eye candy!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

23adeline said:


> Not too much, I have THREE , not counting my Nice Nano and Nice Mini
> View attachment 5405582


I adore your GO vanities! Black and white multicolor are both such gorgeous prints!


----------



## LVlover13

cheremushki said:


> What size is your le pliage?


XS. I love this size not too big not too small, very roomy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> OMG! I enjoy it so much every time you take this little beauty out and post a pic of her!  She’s so gorgeous! And so cute!
> It’s great that you’re using your BTP items. I have to admit that all mine are still sitting unused in their boxes but I’m definitely planning to take them out this season!


Thank you! The members here on tPF using their beautiful new Spring In The City in sunrise pastel pieces made me pull out my BTP pieces.


----------



## LVovely

DennisLVoes said:


> Hey Everybody!
> I took out my favorite toy and my trusty Speedy. A ray of sunshine
> 
> View attachment 5408252
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


What a cool look & bag !


----------



## LeahLVoes

lovelyrita said:


> What a cool look & bag !



Thank you


----------



## DrTr

DennisLVoes said:


> Hey Everybody!
> I took out my favorite toy and my trusty Speedy. A ray of sunshine
> 
> View attachment 5408252
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


What a great toy, and every time I see your speedy I smile  You look great- hope it was a fun ride


----------



## 23adeline

Jumper said:


> I had melting-sticky glazing for an old Empreinte speedy around 2014. Initially was going for a repair and later they replaced it for me instead because it’s a bad batch of glazing issue.


Yes, I’m aware of that, I had exchanged more than 20 bags that I bought between 2013/4 to 2017/8, including 3 empreinte speedy, 2 Capucines etc


----------



## 23adeline

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> I adore your GO vanities! Black and white multicolor are both such gorgeous prints!


Ikr! That’s why I couldn’t choose only one


----------



## COCOLUVR

DrTr said:


> Two of my happy place things - Target and LV!  It’s so easy to zone out in Target
> 
> View attachment 5400712


I saw a lady at target with a birkin in the same position. People lost their minds. Did you get the same response? I bet you did because your bag looks awesome!!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

cielopark said:


> At mu favorite spot in the morning with my orig speedy nano with my little slg’s. feat. my new reverse mono card holder that i got from yesterday. a late bday gift.
> View attachment 5402160


I have the same card case and LOL, I have never seen it look so big. LOL Gorgeous combo!!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

Roxannek said:


> Back to the casinos for our last day of fun with my new little micro metis.
> View attachment 5402390
> View attachment 5402391


I am impressed with this whole look and couple that with the fact that you have been at the casino for more than one night and still look alert?!! Mucho kudos to you! After covid, my tolerance is all wonky and it didn’t go well last time I went to Vegas. I drank way too much and stayed out way too late. LOL hope you had the time of your life!❤❤❤


----------



## Roxannek

COCOLUVR said:


> I am impressed with this whole look and couple that with the fact that you have been at the casino for more than one night and still look alert?!! Mucho kudos to you! After covid, my tolerance is all wonky and it didn’t go well last time I went to Vegas. I drank way too much and stayed out way too late. LOL hope you had the time of your life!❤❤❤


That’s so nice, thank you! We are kinda old so we went to bed early every night out there and stayed mostly out of the casino areas because the smoke and weed smell is a killer out there. Shopping, eating and people watching is fun for us.


----------



## DrTr

COCOLUVR said:


> I saw a lady at target with a birkin in the same position. People lost their minds. Did you get the same response? I bet you did because your bag looks awesome!!❤❤❤


How funny. Only two young women complimented me on my bag. I will say when I carried my Birkin to run errands one day it got lots more attention. It’s so bright and such a gorgeous color that’s mostly what people noticed but a few of my friends who had not seen it yet knew what it was. It’s easy when we get into our bubble here on TPF how much we all know about these things and often how little people out in the world know about them. Thank you -  it is a beautiful lightweight canvas bag and I love the colors what a nice summer pop.


----------



## bfly

designerdiva40 said:


> Love that strap



Thank you. It’s from my lemon alma bb.


----------



## COCOLUVR

DrTr said:


> How funny. Only two young women complimented me on my bag. I will say when I carried my Birkin to run errands one day it got lots more attention. It’s so bright and such a gorgeous color that’s mostly what people noticed but a few of my friends who had not seen it yet knew what it was. It’s easy when we get into our bubble here on TPF how much we all know about these things and often how little people out in the world know about them. Thank you -  it is a beautiful lightweight canvas bag and I love the colors what a nice summer pop.


Honestly, I think this bag is way more eye catching than a boring old birkin.(don’t hate me Hermes fans) I never got brave with colors for Hermes items so all my birkins and Kelly bags are all basic black.LOL The bravest I got with color was a bolide in blue Jean. Your LV bag is Gorgeous! I was on the fence with this line but seeing your bag has pushed me to the fan side. Don’t slam me but I have been reaching for my birkins less and less. Not just because of the crime aspect but the weight. After the pandemic, I have been favoring small lightweight LV canvas bags. I just don’t want to feel weighed down. Hoping this too will pass with social anxiety and I will return back to “normal”. Thank you for sharing your eye candy and bringing a little cheer to my day.❤️❤️❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

Roxannek said:


> That’s so nice, thank you! We are kinda old so we went to bed early every night out there and stayed mostly out of the casino areas because the smoke and weed smell is a killer out there. Shopping, eating and people watching is fun for us.


My kinda gal! Should have taken that advice for myself. Next time I will be more like you, I hope! LOL❤️❤️❤️


----------



## cielopark

Thanks God its weekenx! with my oldie but goodie Clapton pm in raisin. my first lv bag. Still looks brandnew after 5yrs.


----------



## 23adeline

Double post here because I’m so so in love with this Snow White that I just received .
Dauphine East West English Embroidery 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It is wider that I thought


----------



## Indiana

cielopark said:


> Thanks God its weekenx! with my oldie but goodie Clapton pm in raisin. my first lv bag. Still looks brandnew after 5yrs.
> View attachment 5408873


Love raisin!


----------



## DrTootr

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Love love love love love this combo!       Two pink unicorns at one pic - what a sweet eye candy!


Thanks a bunch @MarryMeLV_Now and have a great weekend


----------



## 23adeline

using Nano Speedy today


----------



## DrTr

COCOLUVR said:


> Honestly, I think this bag is way more eye catching than a boring old birkin.(don’t hate me Hermes fans) I never got brave with colors for Hermes items so all my birkins and Kelly bags are all basic black.LOL The bravest I got with color was a bolide in blue Jean. Your LV bag is Gorgeous! I was on the fence with this line but seeing your bag has pushed me to the fan side. Don’t slam me but I have been reaching for my birkins less and less. Not just because of the crime aspect but the weight. After the pandemic, I have been favoring small lightweight LV canvas bags. I just don’t want to feel weighed down. Hoping this too will pass with social anxiety and I will return back to “normal”. Thank you for sharing your eye candy and bringing a little cheer to my day.❤❤❤


We all have our preferences COCOLUVR, and like you I changed some during the pandemic when a small all canvas bag felt safer to go out with. And lighter for sure! And I’m so glad my Target post helped - I love color and find it a mood brightener! But I must tell you, my rose poupre ain’t a boring old Birkin  She is a massive pop gorgeous stunner of a bag that is still my favorite bag ever, and probably always will be. I carried her up and down in my own house as my WFH bag early days in the pandemic and enjoyed looking at her during my work. But I don’t take my H out quite as much because life has changed. But I have an anemone kelly, blue Frida, Mykonos, all color bags, and even with black nobody does color like H! Although the fuschia from the spring in the city LV was a lovely hot pink from LV hence my going wild in this collection

Your blue Jean Bolide sounds lovely (isn’t it a great under the radar bag?), and I’m glad you are finding something to brighten your day from LV. Color really does affect mood, and it is simpler with less side effects than many things humans do to brighten their mood!  Hugs and please show us what you get! Eye candy always welcome.


----------



## EveyB

cielopark said:


> Thanks God its weekenx! with my oldie but goodie Clapton pm in raisin. my first lv bag. Still looks brandnew after 5yrs.
> View attachment 5408873


Your Clapton is gorgeous! Raisin was one of the best colours LV ever made imo. Happy Weekend!


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Double post here because I’m so so in love with this Snow White that I just received .
> Dauphine East West English Embroidery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408882
> View attachment 5408884
> 
> It is wider that I thought



I'm in LVoe with it too !!   So very classic and sophisticated.  I'd probably carry it with gloves !!   Congrats. It's a show-stopping piece that is worthy of your collection ....


----------



## Purse Chakra

Happy weekend, everyone. SC Bag with birthday flowers in the backyard, and out getting a boba tea. I've been sidelined for a couple of weeks with Covid, so the vibrancy of these colors, and the fact that I even felt up to leaving the house for the first time, were definitely mood lifters!


----------



## TC1

Oldie, but a goodie


----------



## DrTootr

TC1 said:


> Oldie, but a goodie
> View attachment 5409107



Twinning, I've got this exact one too, like you say it's an oldie but a goodie for sure!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Purse Chakra said:


> Happy weekend, everyone. SC Bag with birthday flowers in the backyard, and out getting a boba tea. I've been sidelined for a couple of weeks with Covid, so the vibrancy of these colors, and the fact that I even felt up to leaving the house for the first time, were definitely mood lifters!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409103
> View attachment 5409104


Happy birthday! What a gorgeous bag and beautiful flowers! Hope you are feeling much better.


----------



## mak1203

Purse Chakra said:


> Happy weekend, everyone. SC Bag with birthday flowers in the backyard, and out getting a boba tea. I've been sidelined for a couple of weeks with Covid, so the vibrancy of these colors, and the fact that I even felt up to leaving the house for the first time, were definitely mood lifters!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409103
> View attachment 5409104


Such a stunner!  Cheers to your birthday and continued recovery!


----------



## Reamie

The bag I didn’t know I needed….
I discounted this bag back in September and I was obviously mad! I had issues with my Palais which was sent for repair, it came back worse than it was sent off! Eventually I decided I would take something else. It had to be done on the day, so I somewhat impulsively took the Onthego mm empreinte noir home. I had serious doubts and have only had it a short while, but so far I’m loving it!!


----------



## designerdiva40

23adeline said:


> I dug out this antique, but noticed the glazing of handles is soft and melting . I think I should return this bag but unwillingly
> Here is my City Malle MM, it looks so gigantic now
> View attachment 5408147


Wow I love your bag


----------



## designerdiva40

Out with my new OTG and new bag charm.


----------



## Purse Chakra

Aliluvlv said:


> Happy birthday! What a gorgeous bag and beautiful flowers! Hope you are feeling much better.





mak1203 said:


> Such a stunner!  Cheers to your birthday and continued recovery!



Thank you! I'm slowly but surely feeling a little better each day. Happily, I have my handbags to stare at as a distraction during this way-too-long recovery process.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

23adeline said:


> I dug out this antique, but noticed the glazing of handles is soft and melting . I think I should return this bag but unwillingly
> Here is my City Malle MM, it looks so gigantic now
> View attachment 5408147


I have this bag and rarely use it but I guess I better check the glazing. I’ll be very disappointed if there are issues on it..I love the edginess of this bag.


----------



## cielopark

EveyB said:


> Your Clapton is gorgeous! Raisin was one of the best colours LV ever made imo. Happy Weekend!



Thank you so much! i just keep falling inlove with the raisin color. its one of my favorites color


----------



## FunBagz

Coussin BB and Dior sunnies for some beers


----------



## brnicutie

Purse Chakra said:


> Happy weekend, everyone. SC Bag with birthday flowers in the backyard, and out getting a boba tea. I've been sidelined for a couple of weeks with Covid, so the vibrancy of these colors, and the fact that I even felt up to leaving the house for the first time, were definitely mood lifters!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409103
> View attachment 5409104


Happy birthday to you @Purse Chakra! I hope you have a fantastic weekend. Beautiful bag and roses.


----------



## Greeneyesgirl89

OTG GM at the beach!


----------



## Moxisox

PM Neverfull pouch. Fits my phone and cardcase, and I just hang my key fob on the outside. Great for errands today.


----------



## Bumbles

LVlover13 said:


> My mini pochette found her matching purse
> 
> View attachment 5407065


I love these matching colour pieces! And how lucky are you to score that x Andre collaboration


----------



## Purse Chakra

brnicutie said:


> Happy birthday to you @Purse Chakra! I hope you have a fantastic weekend. Beautiful bag and roses.



Thank you so very much, @brnicutie!


----------



## _vee

Mono Key Pouch


----------



## COCOLUVR

DrTr said:


> We all have our preferences COCOLUVR, and like you I changed some during the pandemic when a small all canvas bag felt safer to go out with. And lighter for sure! And I’m so glad my Target post helped - I love color and find it a mood brightener! But I must tell you, my rose poupre ain’t a boring old Birkin  She is a massive pop gorgeous stunner of a bag that is still my favorite bag ever, and probably always will be. I carried her up and down in my own house as my WFH bag early days in the pandemic and enjoyed looking at her during my work. But I don’t take my H out quite as much because life has changed. But I have an anemone kelly, blue Frida, Mykonos, all color bags, and even with black nobody does color like H! Although the fuschia from the spring in the city LV was a lovely hot pink from LV hence my going wild in this collection
> 
> Your blue Jean Bolide sounds lovely (isn’t it a great under the radar bag?), and I’m glad you are finding something to brighten your day from LV. Color really does affect mood, and it is simpler with less side effects than many things humans do to brighten their mood!  Hugs and please show us what you get! Eye candy always welcome.


I drooled reading descriptions of your Hermes bags.❤️ I was definitely more of a black and white bag girl back in the day but I find myself drawn more and more to colors now. It really brightens my mood now. My viewing habits have changed during the pandemic too. I love happy endings now. LOL


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> Double post here because I’m so so in love with this Snow White that I just received .
> Dauphine East West English Embroidery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408882
> View attachment 5408884
> 
> It is wider that I thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408883


This is so beautiful!! Can we see more pictures of this beauty like inside and what fits?!? TIA


----------



## EveyB

Purse Chakra said:


> Happy weekend, everyone. SC Bag with birthday flowers in the backyard, and out getting a boba tea. I've been sidelined for a couple of weeks with Covid, so the vibrancy of these colors, and the fact that I even felt up to leaving the house for the first time, were definitely mood lifters!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409103
> View attachment 5409104


Stunning SC bag and beautiful flowers! Wishing you a very happy birthday and a speedy recovery!


----------



## fyn72

Grandma duties, Babysitting on this rainy Sunday afternoon


----------



## DrTr

COCOLUVR said:


> I drooled reading descriptions of your Hermes bags.❤ I was definitely more of a black and white bag girl back in the day but I find myself drawn more and more to colors now. It really brightens my mood now. My viewing habits have changed during the pandemic too. I love happy endings now. LOL


Glad happy endings are part of life now For you. All the time we stayed in our homes, LV, bags, slg’s and color were a reliable way to feel better. Now all those babies can get out in the world!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Time for Azur!


----------



## Purse Chakra

EveyB said:


> Stunning SC bag and beautiful flowers! Wishing you a very happy birthday and a speedy recovery!



Thank you so much, @EveyB! I have been very grateful for everything this weekend.


----------



## Leo the Lion

It's a beautiful day and I hope everyone is having a FAB weekend! Got my multicolor trouville out to play today!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Enjoying strawberry pancakes in a forest restaurant with my nano speedy


----------



## lemondln

Going out for reno shopping


----------



## EveyB

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Enjoying strawberry pancakes in a forest restaurant with my nano speedy
> View attachment 5409926


Your nano Speedy is so cute and the Crepes look delicious


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

EveyB said:


> Your nano Speedy is so cute and the Crepes look delicious


Thank you so much my dear for your kind words!    Yeah, that Palatschinken was really tasty, with strawberries and cheese inside


----------



## _vee

Companions for my SB/shopping trip and LCBO (liquor store) run for the long weekend here in Canada


----------



## sassification

Going for quickie lunch date with my gal pal later! ♡♡♡

NF pouch with dauphine WOC strap and DA cardholder which i love!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Leo the Lion said:


> It's a beautiful day and I hope everyone is having a FAB weekend! Got my multicolor trouville out to play today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409864


Looking fab as always in beautiful sunny CA! Days like that really make me miss living there.  Your trouville is so gorgeous! I loved your video unveiling of it. Such a wonderful find and looks perfect on you!


----------



## GJ*

the first time out


----------



## LVovely

At the dentist


----------



## Bags_4_life

Purse Chakra said:


> Happy weekend, everyone. SC Bag with birthday flowers in the backyard, and out getting a boba tea. I've been sidelined for a couple of weeks with Covid, so the vibrancy of these colors, and the fact that I even felt up to leaving the house for the first time, were definitely mood lifters!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409103
> View attachment 5409104


I’ve always loved this bag, I feel it’s very under represented and always swoon when I see one. Glad you’re feeling better, I’m sure these colours really helped!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purse Chakra said:


> Happy weekend, everyone. SC Bag with birthday flowers in the backyard, and out getting a boba tea. I've been sidelined for a couple of weeks with Covid, so the vibrancy of these colors, and the fact that I even felt up to leaving the house for the first time, were definitely mood lifters!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409103
> View attachment 5409104


Happy birthday! The color of the bag and the flowers would lift up my mood too!


----------



## DrTr

lovelyrita said:


> At the dentist
> 
> View attachment 5410202


Always nice to have something lovely to look at while lying in that chair with our mouths open and so many people in there  love your bag


----------



## 23adeline

My whole week of monogram last week 


I have more Monogram bags than I thought, so the monogram week extended 
Monogram Monday again


----------



## Roxannek

My sweet little one with me this morning at a Dr’s visit.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

My amarante matching the color of my phone ❤❤❤❤ window shopping.. I have been broke since last weekend..bought 2 bags so back to ban island


----------



## athousandmhiles24

athousandmhiles24 said:


> My amarante matching the color of my phone ❤❤❤❤ window shopping.. I have been broke since last weekend, buying two bags
> 
> View attachment 5410451


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> My whole week of monogram last week
> View attachment 5410291
> 
> I have more Monogram bags than I thought, so the monogram week extended
> Monogram Monday again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410294





23adeline said:


> My whole week of monogram last week
> View attachment 5410291
> 
> I have more Monogram bags than I thought, so the monogram week extended
> Monogram Monday again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410294


it's a full-time job to change bags every day


----------



## cheremushki

It was so sunny, doing as much azure as I can before weather changes again.  Quick nipping out.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

My both nano speedies came out of their dust bags to welcome a new nano family member


----------



## Sina99

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> My both nano speedies came out of their dust bags to welcome a new nano family member
> View attachment 5410681


The Triplets are ADORABLE


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sina99 said:


> The Triplets are ADORABLE


Many thanks lovely!


----------



## gimme_purses

Still loving the nano


----------



## SofyaD

My nano love


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Happy Saturday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403822


Even though this is a men's bag, it looks so pretty with the silver chain!


----------



## Sunshine mama

sassification said:


> PA DA so versatile..!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403906
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403907
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403908


I love your dress!


----------



## niqabi

gimme_purses said:


> Still loving the nano
> View attachment 5410726


Thinking of getting this


----------



## GJ*

back to the wolves.  i love it so much


----------



## 23adeline

LVtingting said:


> This is so beautiful!! Can we see more pictures of this beauty like inside and what fits?!? TIA


It’s grey microfibre lining. Will show you what fits when I use the bag, soon


----------



## 23adeline

Papillon Trunk, tomorrow onwards I’m going to switch to non-monogram bags


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> it's a full-time job to change bags every day


I wished it is, such an easy job


----------



## gwendo25

About last night….


----------



## NySin

My first monogram bag, surprised how much it fits and how it goes with any outfit. Love!


----------



## brnicutie

Dave & Busters my fave hangout with the PSM


----------



## Cherries and wine

brnicutie said:


> Dave & Busters my fave hangout with the PSM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411117
> View attachment 5411118
> View attachment 5411119
> View attachment 5411120


The best LV bag! Looks like a fun day!


----------



## brnicutie

Cherries and wine said:


> The best LV bag! Looks like a fun day!


Yes, the PSM is so versatile. Always fun times at D&Bs.


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> Dave & Busters my fave hangout with the PSM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411117
> View attachment 5411118
> View attachment 5411119
> View attachment 5411120


Yaaas! Now that’s my kind of fun skee  ball! Your beautiful PSM is having great time!


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> Yaaas! Now that’s my kind of fun skee  ball! Your beautiful PSM is having great time!


Thanks, Ali! My PSM loves it there.


----------



## cheremushki

Back to the office post long weekend with nf mm azure.  
Rain rolling in soon this week.


----------



## cheremushki

brnicutie said:


> Dave & Busters my fave hangout with the PSM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411117
> View attachment 5411118
> View attachment 5411119
> View attachment 5411120


I'm not a backpack person, but pst makes me always second guess myself.  I love it on other people.


----------



## COCOLUVR

athousandmhiles24 said:


> My amarante matching the color of my phone ❤❤❤❤ window shopping.. I have been broke since last weekend..bought 2 bags so back to ban island
> 
> View attachment 5410451


Bts galaxy phone.❤️❤️❤️ LOL


----------



## COCOLUVR

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5410603
> 
> It was so sunny, doing as much azure as I can before weather changes again.  Quick nipping out.


OMG! You look like me at Target!! LOL


----------



## cheremushki

COCOLUVR said:


> OMG! You look like me at Target!! LOL


Ha!  Wish we had Target here.


----------



## niqabi




----------



## COCOLUVR

Downsizing for the week. Blast from the past!


----------



## brnicutie

cheremushki said:


> I'm not a backpack person, but pst makes me always second guess myself.  I love it on other people.


I love my PSM. Maybe you should give it a try and see how you like it.


----------



## 23adeline

LVtingting said:


> This is so beautiful!! Can we see more pictures of this beauty like inside and what fits?!? TIA


I put 3 card holders, lipsticks , tissue papers, pen and still have plenty of space left.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> I put 3 card holders, lipsticks , tissue papers, pen and still have plenty of space left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411598
> View attachment 5411599


Thank you so much for the detail photos. We can’t even see this beauty on the website yet. Its more spacious than I thought, so beautiful and practical at the same time!


----------



## DrTootr

Got my hands on this adorable SITC Kirigami set and using them all today as organisational tools in my Neverfull.










And incase anyone is thinking of getting these, I've just got my YouTube unboxing up...


----------



## bagsamplified

brnicutie said:


> Dave & Busters my fave hangout with the PSM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411117
> View attachment 5411118
> View attachment 5411119
> View attachment 5411120


LOVE these shots! Looks like you had an awesome time!


----------



## DrTr

DrTootr said:


> Got my hands on this adorable SITC Kirigami set and using them all today as organisational tools in my Neverfull.
> 
> View attachment 5411628
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411629
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411630
> 
> 
> And incase anyone is thinking of getting these, I've just got my YouTube unboxing up...





You do always rock the best manicures!! Love the match with your Kirigami


----------



## DrTootr

DrTr said:


> You do always rock the best manicures!! Love the match with your Kirigami


Aww thanks a bunch @DrTr you are too kind


----------



## DrTr

DrTootr said:


> Aww thanks a bunch @DrTr you are too kind


Just honest!     I have loved mani pedis since I was 5 so I know a great one when I see it


----------



## brnicutie

bagsamplified said:


> LOVE these shots! Looks like you had an awesome time!


Thank you, bagsamplified! Yes, always fun times at D&Bs. It's the other place that takes all my coins besides LV.


----------



## DrTootr

DrTr said:


> Just honest!    I have loved mani pedis since I was 5 so I know a great one when I see it


Well I will take your kind compliment @DrTr and really appreciate it! I'm obsessed with mani/pedi's so I can totally relate ❤️


----------



## Aliluvlv

At work on a very rainy day with Boulogne. Hope everyone is hanging in there.


----------



## 23adeline

LVtingting said:


> Thank you so much for the detail photos. We can’t even see this beauty on the website yet. Its more spacious than I thought, so beautiful and practical at the same time!


My CA said they don’t see any pics in their system yet. I just went to LV store , my CA and colleagues gathered to take a closer look at my Dauphine EW  


Bought this Nano Bucket 
	

		
			
		

		
	




This Braided Scarf chain my CA reserved for me but I already told my girl to buy from Harrods LV.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Size comparison 
Dauphine Mini, East West and MM


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> I put 3 card holders, lipsticks , tissue papers, pen and still have plenty of space left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411598
> View attachment 5411599


I have such a ragin bag envy right now. Just stunning and beautiful!! Thanks for sharing. I am making a list now.


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> My CA said they don’t see any pics in their system yet. I just went to LV store , my CA and colleagues gathered to take a closer look at my Dauphine EW
> View attachment 5411829
> 
> Bought this Nano Bucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411834
> View attachment 5411832
> 
> This Braided Scarf chain my CA reserved for me but I already told my girl to buy from Harrods LV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411830
> View attachment 5411831
> 
> Size comparison
> Dauphine Mini, East West and MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411833


I am going to go to LV this weekend and try to look at the bucket!!! I am so getting one. Do you know how much? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## COCOLUVR

DrTootr said:


> Got my hands on this adorable SITC Kirigami set and using them all today as organisational tools in my Neverfull.
> 
> View attachment 5411628
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411629
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411630
> 
> 
> And incase anyone is thinking of getting these, I've just got my YouTube unboxing up...



Love your nails too!! Matches the set perfectly! Love the shimmer on the hands too!


----------



## Blair333

Riding with this 27 y/o vintage beauty today. She is the same age as my oldest child. I haven’t been using her as much as I should be. So I cleaned her up and conditioned her yesterday to make her more presentable.


----------



## boyoverboard

Blair333 said:


> Riding with this 27 y/o vintage beauty today. She is the same age as my oldest child. I haven’t been using her as much as I should be. So I cleaned her up and conditioned her yesterday to make her more presentable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411868


Absolutely wonderful condition, looking fabulous!


----------



## Sibelle

Went to IKEA today with my Speedy B 25  
Took a picture of her unphotogenic side .


----------



## COCOLUVR

Blair333 said:


> Riding with this 27 y/o vintage beauty today. She is the same age as my oldest child. I haven’t been using her as much as I should be. So I cleaned her up and conditioned her yesterday to make her more presentable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411868


I love how your bag looks, mine looks like a 60 yo fat man who has been watching tv for the last 20 years in the same position. How do you keep it from slouching? I added a top handle from Etsy to mine and it makes the bag more functional. Your bag looks gorgeous. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

Sibelle said:


> Went to IKEA today with my Speedy B 25
> Took a picture of her unphotogenic side .
> 
> View attachment 5411939


No bad angles to be had. She looks lovely!❤️❤️


----------



## Blair333

Idk! It just kinda stiff when it stands


----------



## DrTootr

COCOLUVR said:


> Love your nails too!! Matches the set perfectly! Love the shimmer on the hands too!


Thanks a bunch @COCOLUVR I couldn't resist this SITC set when I saw it in store. I'm actually wearing the Supergoop Glowscreen Sunscreen SPF 40 on my hands, it has this subtle glow which looks nice on camera and it's not a bad SPF either, just don't go swimming in it as it's not exactly waterproof , but it's great under makeup, which is how I mainly use it


----------



## COCOLUVR

Blair333 said:


> Idk! It just kinda stiff when it stands


If we can only be so lucky!


----------



## bagsamplified

DrTootr said:


> Got my hands on this adorable SITC Kirigami set and using them all today as organisational tools in my Neverfull.
> 
> View attachment 5411628
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411629
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411630
> 
> 
> And incase anyone is thinking of getting these, I've just got my YouTube unboxing up...



Am loving the matching nails as well, and the Supergoop review   great video!


----------



## Roxannek

An oldie but goodie, my One Handle Flap. Waiting in the porch swing for hubby to pick me up.


----------



## Blair333

Exactly!


----------



## daffyleigh

Chillaxing!


----------



## DrTootr

bagsamplified said:


> Am loving the matching nails as well, and the Supergoop review   great video!


Why thank you muchly @bagsamplified and appreciate you taking the time to watch my video  

I have always been a La Roche Posay SPF kinda gal, for like, forever! But this Supergoop is pretty good stuff, it looks nice without makeup and actually sits well under my all my foundations. So I now keep both brands in my SPF rotation as it get's pretty hot here in Dubai especially over the Summertime #yikes !


----------



## BleuSaphir




----------



## Iamminda

Pretty in pink — Happy Wednesday


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Pretty in pink — Happy Wednesday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412203


This!  This is the one that got away from me M! I so regret missing out on this pink beauty. But I saw on Fashionphile that they have one for $995  Spectacular pic! Enjoy this unicorn


----------



## Aliluvlv

daffyleigh said:


> View attachment 5412027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chillaxing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412027


A snoopy tag stamp?!


----------



## 23adeline

COCOLUVR said:


> I am going to go to LV this weekend and try to look at the bucket!!! I am so getting one. Do you know how much? Thanks for sharing.


It’s same price as Speedy B 30 monogram.
Such a big size differences for the same price


----------



## 23adeline

The clochette for my Bleecker box is finally here, now I have to let it tan


----------



## GJ*

multi pochette and wolf are resting


----------



## 23adeline

Nano Bucket today , the key pouch is for my hand sanitizer


----------



## 23adeline

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5412348
> 
> multi pochette and wolf are resting


Wow ! There are wolves outside your house ?


----------



## GJ*

23adeline said:


> Wow ! There are wolves outside your house ?


i'm in a nature park in france right now and the wolf pack lives there semi-wild.  the lodge is built right on the edge of the enclosure so you can watch them as they roam by.  they often lie there and watch us


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Pretty in pink — Happy Wednesday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412203


What a stunning and uplifting picture, Minda!   Enjoy your fuchsia cch, I still regret not getting it at the time. Happy Thursday!


----------



## EveyB

BleuSaphir said:


> View attachment 5412163
> 
> View attachment 5412164


Beautiful!


----------



## bbcerisette66

GJ* said:


> i'm in a nature park in france right now and the wolf pack lives there semi-wild.  the lodge is built right on the edge of the enclosure so you can watch them as they roam by.  they often lie there and watch us


Where are you in France ? In a city near my home there is a park like that?
I’m in the south.


----------



## GJ*

I am in Rhodes.


----------



## bbcerisette66

GJ* said:


> I am in Rhodes.


Ok ! It is in the northeast near Germany I think. Enjoy your holidays


----------



## cielopark

One of my fave. My speedy b25 in DE. love it as a shoulder bag. im so glad that i didnt sell this one. it went thru a lot of repair and it makes me feel like not using it. but im so glad i started to just enjoy my bags. use them everyday and rotate. it is so versatile and love the shiny leather


----------



## GAN

First time using my new handle trunk at work 2 days back, it is post dated post as been busy lately with work. Love the easy style and cool vibe it gives. Loved it!


----------



## GJ*

bbcerisette66 said:


> Ok ! It is in the northeast near Germany I think. Enjoy your holidays


Thank you. 
Exactly, the park is near to Germany.  May I ask the name of the park you mean?


----------



## fyn72

Finally some sunshine today so took Noe bb out. I wear Azur any season as long as it’s sunny


----------



## KatNii




----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Pretty in pink — Happy Wednesday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412203


Wowza!! Adore this photo M! I’ve been using my CCH this week - yours is stunning in these gorgeous flowers!  Thanks for starting my Thursday off right with your gorgeous photo


----------



## DrTr

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5412348
> 
> multi pochette and wolf are resting


Love this place you go with wolves, thanks for sharing the photos. And I like your multi-multi pochette


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Enjoying the public holiday today with my new nano LVoe


----------



## COCOLUVR

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Enjoying the public holiday today with my new nano LVoe
> View attachment 5412464


Love the shawl too!!


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> It’s same price as Speedy B 30 monogram.
> Such a big size differences for the same price


That was what I said when I went to Chanel recently to buy a woc. Simply shocked!! Still got it but was shocked. If I didn’t have my covid vacation money saved up, I didn’t think I would have had the money to buy it. Don’t get me started on Dior. Went to look at the small lady Dior bag and I walked out without buying it. I am still using my lady Dior money to buy vintage LV bags on eBay from Japanese sellers. My next goal is to buy your bucket bag (thanks for the heads up in price) but It took me awhile to get my PM from LV last year so I am sure it will take me forever to find this bag.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

COCOLUVR said:


> Love the shawl too!!


Thank you hun!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much ladies . It was fun playing with this CCH out in nature for a few minutes — got lost in the beauty for a moment there . I hope they will come out with a purple CCH that we can all get soon — since LV is coming out with these near-purple and slightly purple  pieces this year.



Aliluvlv said:


> This!  This is the one that got away from me M! I so regret missing out on this pink beauty. But I saw on Fashionphile that they have one for $995  Spectacular pic! Enjoy this unicorn





EveyB said:


> What a stunning and uplifting picture, Minda!   Enjoy your fuchsia cch, I still regret not getting it at the time. Happy Thursday!





DrTr said:


> Wowza!! Adore this photo M! I’ve been using my CCH this week - yours is stunning in these gorgeous flowers!  Thanks for starting my Thursday off right with your gorgeous photo


----------



## gimme_purses

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Enjoying the public holiday today with my new nano LVoe
> View attachment 5412464


I have the same bag but for whatever reason, I love seeing other people’s pic of it!  Thanks for sharing your pic!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much ladies . It was fun playing with this CCH out in nature for a few minutes — got lost in the beauty for a moment there . I hope they will come out with a purple CCH that we can all get soon — since LV is coming out with these near-purple and slightly purple  pieces this year.


Yaaaas! From your lips to the LV gods ears I would love a purple CCH!


----------



## bagsamplified

GAN said:


> First time using my new handle trunk at work 2 days back, it is post dated post as been busy lately with work. Love the easy style and cool vibe it gives. Loved it!
> 
> View attachment 5412409


I remember how excited you were when you bought this!! It looks beautiful, glad you can bring to work! Hope you're well


----------



## GJ*

departure


----------



## Enola

Pink today, to mach the beautiful clear blue sky


----------



## 23adeline

COCOLUVR said:


> That was what I said when I went to Chanel recently to buy a woc. Simply shocked!! Still got it but was shocked. If I didn’t have my covid vacation money saved up, I didn’t think I would have had the money to buy it. Don’t get me started on Dior. Went to look at the small lady Dior bag and I walked out without buying it. I am still using my lady Dior money to buy vintage LV bags on eBay from Japanese sellers. My next goal is to buy your bucket bag (thanks for the heads up in price) but It took me awhile to get my PM from LV last year so I am sure it will take me forever to find this bag.


I don’t think the Nano Bucket would be hard to get, they still have a lot of stock


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines Mini sunbeam and newly received Keepall keyring Blue monogram Bandana


----------



## bagsamplified

23adeline said:


> Capucines Mini sunbeam and newly received Keepall keyring Blue monogram Bandana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413025


Another cute little Keepall charm!! Congrats! Can't wait to see it with your mini keepall family


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Got my hands on this adorable SITC Kirigami set and using them all today as organisational tools in my Neverfull.
> 
> View attachment 5411628
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411629
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411630
> 
> 
> And incase anyone is thinking of getting these, I've just got my YouTube unboxing up...



Love everything!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Capucines Mini sunbeam and newly received Keepall keyring Blue monogram Bandana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413025


I'm dying here right now!!!! The tiny one is too too cute, and the Capucines is GORGEOUS!!! You're so lucky!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5411825
> 
> At work on a very rainy day with Boulogne. Hope everyone is hanging in there.


Sooo pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sibelle said:


> Went to IKEA today with my Speedy B 25
> Took a picture of her unphotogenic side .
> 
> View attachment 5411939


It's still pretty!


----------



## Bumbles

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Enjoying the public holiday today with my new nano LVoe
> View attachment 5412464


Looks fab!


----------



## 23adeline

bagsamplified said:


> Another cute little Keepall charm!! Congrats! Can't wait to see it with your mini keepall family


Here are the family photos   






Sunshine mama said:


> I'm dying here right now!!!! The tiny one is too too cute, and the Capucines is GORGEOUS!!! You're so lucky!!!


Thanks SM
I‘m happy that they made this tiny keepall, or else I have nothing to get from this Bandana line.


----------



## Talyssia

Making the most of the lovely weather here in the UK with Alma BB


----------



## BowieFan1971

About to have lunch with my mom, accompanied by a springtime pop of color.


----------



## Roxannek

Going to get an MRI, no fun but my little pink sidekick Micro Metis is making me smile this morning


----------



## DrTr

You will get magnetized in style  I hope it’s nothing serious, but you look great!


----------



## Roxannek

DrTr said:


> You will get magnetized in style  I hope it’s nothing serious, but you look great!


Hehe! Yes hubby will have to hold it for me for an hour or so.   Thank you so much


----------



## Aliluvlv

Enola said:


> Pink today, to mach the beautiful clear blue sky
> View attachment 5413009


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Here are the family photos
> View attachment 5413099
> View attachment 5413096
> View attachment 5413098
> 
> 
> Thanks SM
> I‘m happy that they made this tiny keepall, or else I have nothing to get from this Bandana line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413107


This collection is too cute for words! Love it!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Talyssia said:


> Making the most of the lovely weather here in the UK with Alma BB
> View attachment 5413131


Gorgeous alma bb and this is my fav DE Xmas MP. Reminds me of the London Eye.


----------



## DrTr

Roxannek said:


> Hehe! Yes hubby will have to hold it for me for an hour or so.   Thank you so much


And I’m sure he will look fabulous doing it.   Good luck.


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> I don’t think the Nano Bucket would be hard to get, they still have a lot of stock


I have been having the worst luck at LV getting what I want. Hoping my luck will change when I go on vacation in a month. Making my duty free shopping list now.❤ Keeping my fingers crossed that they will have this in SK duty free. At least save on taxes.


----------



## Cathindy

First time bringing designer bags with me on holiday and so far I’m not disappointed    Currently in Santorini!


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> Love everything!!!





Sunshine mama said:


> Love everything!!!


Thanks a bunch my lovely @Sunshine mama


----------



## bbcerisette66

Cathindy said:


> First time bringing designer bags with me on holiday and so far I’m not disappointed    Currently in Santorini!
> View attachment 5413322
> View attachment 5413325


Santorini is one of the best places I discovered in my life  Enjoy your trip and your gorgeous bag.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Cathindy said:


> First time bringing designer bags with me on holiday and so far I’m not disappointed    Currently in Santorini!
> View attachment 5413322
> View attachment 5413325


Spectacular!   Love how your bag echos the colors around you. That’s genius and so beautiful! Your bag looks like it was meant to be there. Have a wonderful trip! Yasas!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

gimme_purses said:


> I have the same bag but for whatever reason, I love seeing other people’s pic of it!  Thanks for sharing your pic!


Thank you so much hun for your kind words!    This is exactly what I feel - love this tiny beauty so much! So glad we’re bag twins!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Bumbles said:


> Looks fab!


Thank you very much my lovely!


----------



## Cathindy

bbcerisette66 said:


> Santorini is one of the best places I discovered in my life  Enjoy your trip and your gorgeous bag.





Aliluvlv said:


> Spectacular!   Love how your bag echos the colors around you. That’s genius and so beautiful! Your bag looks like it was meant to be there. Have a wonderful trip! Yasas!



Thank you both!  I’m really in love with this bag, I’m sure it’s made for a scenery like this


----------



## swags

Waiting to go out after a long work week.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5413423
View attachment 5413423


----------



## Roxannek

Cathindy said:


> First time bringing designer bags with me on holiday and so far I’m not disappointed    Currently in Santorini!
> View attachment 5413322
> View attachment 5413325


So pretty! That is my dream vacation one day.


----------



## Bumbles

Roxannek said:


> Going to get an MRI, no fun but my little pink sidekick Micro Metis is making me smile this morning
> View attachment 5413173
> View attachment 5413174


Looks great as always and the charm adds so much more sparkle to it. You are definitely rocking it!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Which one should we use for the weekend?


She picked light and summery  Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cathindy said:


> First time bringing designer bags with me on holiday and so far I’m not disappointed    Currently in Santorini!
> View attachment 5413322
> View attachment 5413325


Soooo beautuful! The bag and the view!


----------



## swags

Lets try this again.


----------



## Sunshine mama

swags said:


> Lets try this again.


So pretty!


----------



## travelbliss

Cathindy said:


> First time bringing designer bags with me on holiday and so far I’m not disappointed    Currently in Santorini!
> View attachment 5413322
> View attachment 5413325


Such spectacular photos ! You have truly captured the essence of the "Sunrise" themed print


----------



## travelbliss

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Enjoying the public holiday today with my new nano LVoe
> View attachment 5412464


The way you have managed to get such a perfect patina on this is amazing    .  So LVoely !!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

travelbliss said:


> The way you have managed to get such a perfect patina on this is amazing    .  So LVoely !!


Thank you very much hun!   
Oh, this bag already comes with such a patina on the pretreated vaccheta, so LV thankfully did all the job for me  this is another great reason to go for this bag


----------



## 23adeline

COCOLUVR said:


> I have been having the worst luck at LV getting what I want. Hoping my luck will change when I go on vacation in a month. Making my duty free shopping list now.❤ Keeping my fingers crossed that they will have this in SK duty free. At least save on taxes.


Wish you best of luck


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5413570
> 
> Which one should we use for the weekend?
> View attachment 5413571
> 
> She picked light and summery  Have a great weekend everyone!



I love this cube shelving unit for your bags!   Have a great weekend with your lovely kitty-approved bag


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Just a slow day Saturday sipping and reading


----------



## EveyB

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5413570
> 
> Which one should we use for the weekend?
> View attachment 5413571
> 
> She picked light and summery  Have a great weekend everyone!


Your cat is adorable!   She picked the perfect bag for a warm spring day. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## COCOLUVR

BowieFan1971 said:


> About to have lunch with my mom, accompanied by a springtime pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413140


Do you still like you tote? I missed it when it came out the first time and I see it on eBay


Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5413570
> 
> Which one should we use for the weekend?
> View attachment 5413571
> 
> She picked light and summery  Have a great weekend everyone!


i need her to make a house call to my place so she can help me pick one for the week as well. She has great taste.❤️❤️❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

swags said:


> Lets try this again.


Good! Gorgeous! I was like, is it just me?!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> I love this cube shelving unit for your bags!   Have a great weekend with your lovely kitty-approved bag





EveyB said:


> Your cat is adorable!   She picked the perfect bag for a warm spring day. Have a wonderful weekend!





COCOLUVR said:


> i need her to make a house call to my place so she can help me pick one for the week as well. She has great taste.❤❤❤


 Lol thank you!  She’s grateful for the love and definitely has a taste for the finer things in life


----------



## Bags_4_life

cielopark said:


> One of my fave. My speedy b25 in DE. love it as a shoulder bag. im so glad that i didnt sell this one. it went thru a lot of repair and it makes me feel like not using it. but im so glad i started to just enjoy my bags. use them everyday and rotate. it is so versatile and love the shiny leather
> View attachment 5412408


Is that Battuta mall? If it is, I loved how different it was to all the other malls. I stayed at the hotel across the street, it was a great base for Expo. Love the fluffy Pom


----------



## fibbi

Cross post from another thread. First time using my Surene bb with python skin. Love that it can be wear shoulder or crossbody. Fit all my essentials too.


----------



## cielopark

Bags_4_life said:


> Is that Battuta mall? If it is, I loved how different it was to all the other malls. I stayed at the hotel across the street, it was a great base for Expo. Love the fluffy Pom





Expo was lit! Yes it is! ikr? Battuta mall has its own beauty comparing to other malls here in Dubai.I think you stayed at Movenpick. just across the mall. 
the fluffy pom is from furla. i love it. its a waste that they dont make it anymore. i prefer this one.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> About to have lunch with my mom, accompanied by a springtime pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413140


This is really pretty, especially the way you paired it with the scarf.
My mom has this bag too, but she doesn't use this bag at all these days, so I need to ask her if I can "borrow" her bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Enola said:


> Pink today, to mach the beautiful clear blue sky
> View attachment 5413009


Beautiful!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

After being turned off at Benihana (2hr+ wait), my sisters and I found this amazing kitschy restaurant, Silverlake Bistro, in Miami. My Speedy was very happy.


----------



## 23adeline

Bubblegram Alma BB yesterday 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Having Sunday dessert , Tofu pudding , using one of Trio pouch and Bandana Keepall keyring 
	

		
			
		

		
	





After lunch at beef noodle restaurant


----------



## Sunshine mama

CcH and my Speedy 20 strap.
I wish LV would make an Alma in between a nano and a BB size.


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Bubblegram Alma BB yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414330




This is the bag that should have been named, "Marshmallow" !!  Gorgeous...


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5413570
> 
> Which one should we use for the weekend?
> View attachment 5413571
> 
> She picked light and summery  Have a great weekend everyone!


O M G!!!  How cute and beautiful is your kitty!  And the bags in the background are gorgeous thanks for sharing!


----------



## Roxannek

Sunshine mama said:


> CcH and my Speedy 20 strap.
> I wish LV would make an Alma in between a nano and a BB size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414343
> View attachment 5414347


Oh my gosh! That is so cute Sunshine Mama!


----------



## Blair333

Talyssia said:


> Making the most of the lovely weather here in the UK with Alma BB
> View attachment 5413131


This is gorgeous


----------



## MooMooVT

Sunshine mama said:


> CcH and my Speedy 20 strap.
> I wish LV would make an Alma in between a nano and a BB size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414343
> View attachment 5414347


OMG! This bag is everything!! I'm not familiar - what brand??


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> Oh my gosh! That is so cute Sunshine Mama!


Thank you. It was a gift from my DD for last year's mom's day.  She knew I  wanted  a Nano Alma, so she got me this. Lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MooMooVT said:


> OMG! This bag is everything!! I'm not familiar - what brand??


Thank you! I don't even know the brand. It was a gift from my DD!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> O M G!!!  How cute and beautiful is your kitty!  And the bags in the background are gorgeous thanks for sharing!


Awww thank you!


----------



## COCOLUVR

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I don't even know the brand. It was a gift from my DD!


Reminds me of Jelly Kellys but this one I actually want to own. So so so cute!! So matches the name Sunshine Mama!! A ray of sunshine to look at!❤❤


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> Bubblegram Alma BB yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414330
> 
> Having Sunday dessert , Tofu pudding , using one of Trio pouch and Bandana Keepall keyring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414334
> 
> View attachment 5414331
> 
> After lunch at beef noodle restaurant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414336


Not only are your bags eye candy, the food too!! Yum!!!❤❤❤


----------



## Sunshine mama

COCOLUVR said:


> Reminds me of Jelly Kellys but this one I actually want to own. So so so cute!! So matches the name Sunshine Mama!! A ray of sunshine to look at!❤❤


Thank you!


----------



## gwendo25

Casual and cute with my Pochette Accessoires.


----------



## 23adeline

Went to Tiffany & Co to get something before their price increase again next month . Using Capucines Mini Since1854


----------



## 23adeline

Found a perfect insert for my NF Ikat that I’m going to let my girl use as college bag


----------



## Cathindy

BTP Speedy enjoying her time in Naxos, Greece!


----------



## travelbliss

Cathindy said:


> BTP Speedy enjoying her time in Naxos, Greece!
> View attachment 5415035


LVoe seeing you and your collection in wonderful destinations


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> Went to Tiffany & Co to get something before their price increase again next month . Using Capucines Mini Since1854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415007


Breakfast at Tiffany’s ❤️❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> Found a perfect insert for my NF Ikat that I’m going to let my girl use as college bag
> View attachment 5415019


My dd took my vintage montsouris gm backpack to college and it didn’t comeback the same. LOL It’s hers now. Funny because I bought that bag as a diaper bag for her. Now she uses it at college. One more year and she is done. Time flies by so fast. Let this be an excuse for all new moms out there. Go to LV and buy diaper bag. You can always give it to your child when they go to college. LOL


----------



## bbcerisette66

Cathindy said:


> BTP Speedy enjoying her time in Naxos, Greece!
> View attachment 5415035


Enjoy your trip. Greece is a beautiful country with all the amazing islands


----------



## DesignerDarling

Enjoying my new LockMe Tender in Quartz purchased recently while traveling in Hawaii.


----------



## Dextersmom

I picked up this cutie a few days ago and I am in love.


----------



## designerdiva40

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up this cutie a few days ago and I am in love.
> View attachment 5415270
> View attachment 5415271


I really like this bag, what’s the name of it. Thanks


----------



## Dextersmom

designerdiva40 said:


> I really like this bag, what’s the name of it. Thanks


It is the Montsouris BB.  It is actually a backpack, but can also be worn as a crossbody or shoulder bag, as I am wearing it.  The straps are removable and adjustable.  When I tried it on at the boutique, it was instant love.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up this cutie a few days ago and I am in love.
> View attachment 5415270
> View attachment 5415271



Love this cutie on you DM . I didn’t know this one can be worn multiple ways like the Palm Springs — looks really good on you. Hope you are enjoying the long weekend .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this cutie on you DM . I didn’t know this one can be worn multiple ways like the Palm Springs — looks really good on you. Hope you are enjoying the long weekend .


Thank you, sweet IM.  We are having a super relaxing weekend and I hope that you are too.


----------



## Roe

gimme_purses said:


> Keepall B45.  Fits perfectly under the seat.
> 
> View attachment 5355294


I. LOVE. THIS. KEEPALL 
Thank you for the reference pic link


----------



## Iamminda

Ice cream on this Monogram Monday .  First time using the original strap for this bag.


----------



## merekat703

vernis alma bb


----------



## cielopark

Sunshine mama said:


> CcH and my Speedy 20 strap.
> I wish LV would make an Alma in between a nano and a BB size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414343
> View attachment 5414347




This is so cute and love the touch of lv.


----------



## designerdiva40

Dextersmom said:


> It is the Montsouris BB.  It is actually a backpack, but can also be worn as a crossbody or shoulder bag, as I am wearing it.  The straps are removable and adjustable.  When I tried it on at the boutique, it was instant love.


Thanks  I saw it on the website yesterday….. it looks great the way you’re wearing it


----------



## cielopark

morning coffee with my pochette accesoires after the morning school run.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Ice cream on this Monogram Monday .  First time using the original strap for this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415451


So darling, sweet IM.


----------



## bbcerisette66

cielopark said:


> morning coffee with my pochette accesoires after the morning school run.
> 
> View attachment 5415581


Beautiful watch


----------



## cielopark

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful watch



Thank you


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

COCOLUVR said:


> My dd took my vintage montsouris gm backpack to college and it didn’t comeback the same. LOL It’s hers now. Funny because I bought that bag as a diaper bag for her. Now she uses it at college. One more year and she is done. Time flies by so fast. Let this be an excuse for all new moms out there. Go to LV and buy diaper bag. You can always give it to your child when they go to college. LOL


That's funny because when my daughter was a baby, I bought a Prada men's backpack to use as her diaper bag. Twenty-two years later, she wants to use it. It's still in excellent condition considering we used it everyday. I remember the front pockets were perfect for her bottles.


----------



## COCOLUVR

Mid Century Gal said:


> That's funny because when my daughter was a baby, I bought a Prada men's backpack to use as her diaper bag. Twenty-two years later, she wants to use it. It's still in excellent condition considering we used it everyday. I remember the front pockets were perfect for her bottles.


Don’t you love that what was in style when she was born is making a comeback now that they are adults. I think it’s amazing that a bag that I bought 20+ years ago is coming back in style now when my kid wants to use it. Glad I kept the bag. There were times I was like I am going to sell it to buy another bag but I couldn’t do it due to sentimental reasons. So glad I didn’t. I was done with LV for a good 15 years before I came to like the brand again. So glad I kept the classics because I am in love with the bags all over again. ❤️❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

cielopark said:


> morning coffee with my pochette accesoires after the morning school run.
> 
> View attachment 5415581


I have a similar watch as yours. Are you shocked how much your watch has appreciated. I took it in for service the other day and boy did it go up. It’s not just LV that raised their prices, yikes!! Gorgeous everything. Man, the view is awesome!


----------



## cielopark

COCOLUVR said:


> I have a similar watch as yours. Are you shocked how much your watch has appreciated. I took it in for service the other day and boy did it go up. It’s not just LV that raised their prices, yikes!! Gorgeous everything. Man, the view is awesome!




ikr? thank you. i think everything went up. my 28mm SS went up after 3yrs only. anyhow im just lucky to get it before my wedding anniversary. they said i can get it minimum 3mons but i didnt expect to get it before that.


----------



## 23adeline

COCOLUVR said:


> Breakfast at Tiffany’s ❤❤


It’s afternoon tea    


COCOLUVR said:


> My dd took my vintage montsouris gm backpack to college and it didn’t comeback the same. LOL It’s hers now. Funny because I bought that bag as a diaper bag for her. Now she uses it at college. One more year and she is done. Time flies by so fast. Let this be an excuse for all new moms out there. Go to LV and buy diaper bag. You can always give it to your child when they go to college. LOL


Wow the bag is very meaningful to her and worth your money


----------



## COCOLUVR

cielopark said:


> ikr? thank you. i think everything went up. my 28mm SS went up after 3yrs only. anyhow im just lucky to get it before my wedding anniversary. they said i can get it minimum 3mons but i didnt expect to get it before that.


There is a funny story behind the purchase of that watch. I bought it and had buyers remorse (too big for my wrist) but I was too chicken to exchange it so it sat in my safety deposit box forever. When I recently took my other watch in to get serviced, I just happened to glance at the same watch and out of curiosity I asked how much it was. It shocked me. I guess I haven’t bought Rolex in a while because yikes!! It really went up. Glad I got mine when I did and I didn’t end up returning it because I love it now. Gorgeous watch! It really pops out of the picture.❤❤❤ Of course the view and PA is gorgeous as well.❤️❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> So darling, sweet IM.



Thank you dear DM


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Ice cream on this Monogram Monday .  First time using the original strap for this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415451


So beautiful M! I love the pink strap especially for summer!  I almost panicked at first because my brain saw only “ice cream on this monogram”   Looks like you had a great long weekend!


----------



## Bumbles

Roxannek said:


> Going to get an MRI, no fun but my little pink sidekick Micro Metis is making me smile this morning
> View attachment 5413173
> View attachment 5413174


I have been meaning to ask you, which charm did you buy to lengthen the chain if you don’t mind me asking. Do you have the code and name of it please. Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Roxannek

Bumbles said:


> I have been meaning to ask you, which charm did you buy to lengthen the chain if you don’t mind me asking. Do you have the code and name of it please. Thanks so much for sharing!!


Sure! It is the Brown/Pink Spring Street Bag Charm M68999


----------



## Aliluvlv

Who needs the patina champ method when you have the patina fur baby method?!


----------



## Bumbles

Roxannek said:


> Sure! It is the Brown/Pink Spring Street Bag Charm M68999


Thank you! ♥️


----------



## 23adeline

Went to car service center to collect my car that I left there since 13 weeks ago, for final warranty claim. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



So happy to drive my ‘new’ car again, at the same time feel a bit strange, it took me a few seconds to locate the push start button


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly A .  After I took the picture, I covered my bag/strap with an extra hoodie I had, just in case . 



Aliluvlv said:


> So beautiful M! I love the pink strap especially for summer!  I almost panicked at first because my brain saw only “ice cream on this monogram”   Looks like you had a great long weekend!



Your patina fur baby is adorable 



Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5416086
> 
> Who needs the patina champ method when you have the patina fur baby method?!


----------



## cielopark

At the hospital waiting for my turn.


----------



## Alias220

23adeline said:


> Went to car service center to collect my car that I left there since 13 weeks ago, for final warranty claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416122
> 
> So happy to drive my ‘new’ car again, at the same time feel a bit strange, it took me a few seconds to locate the push start button
> View attachment 5416123



Did something happen to the imprint on the black speedy?


----------



## GJ*

ready for the hairdresser visit


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> CcH and my Speedy 20 strap.
> I wish LV would make an Alma in between a nano and a BB size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414343
> View attachment 5414347


Oh such a wonderful combination!   
I agree, I wish there was an Alma in this size.


----------



## EveyB

Cathindy said:


> BTP Speedy enjoying her time in Naxos, Greece!
> View attachment 5415035


Sooo beautiful!   Enjoy your stay!


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Ice cream on this Monogram Monday .  First time using the original strap for this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415451


Your pic almost gave me a heart attack at first glance  
Love the colours and how the ice cream even matches I think this is one of the prettiest jacquard strap colours LV ever made.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Being brave and using graceful pm today without the insert I bought for her. The slouch is much nicer without it and it’s so much lighter!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5416086
> 
> Who needs the patina champ method when you have the patina fur baby method?!


Love love love your patina fur baby method!


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Your pic almost gave me a heart attack at first glance
> Love the colours and how the ice cream even matches I think this is one of the prettiest jacquard strap colours LV ever made.



Thanks sweet E .  I don’t go out for ice cream often and when I do, I usually carry a ”safe” wipeable  purse but not this time.  If I remember correctly, you have the beautiful black jacquard strap (?) which goes so well with your Twist. I would love a black one as well.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5416457
> 
> Being brave and using graceful pm today without the insert I bought for her. The slouch is much nicer without it and it’s so much lighter!



That RB lining is so pretty — I wish they made all their bags with a pink or lavender lining .  Cute sandals A


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Ice cream on this Monogram Monday .  First time using the original strap for this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415451


So cute IM!!!! And your ice cream!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> That RB lining is so pretty — I wish they made all their bags with a pink or lavender lining .  Cute sandals A


Thank you M! I’d like to appoint you as a creative designer for LV! I heartily agree with pink or lavender interiors!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute IM!!!! And your ice cream!



Thanks so much my sunshine friend


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Thanks sweet E .  I don’t go out for ice cream often and when I do, I usually carry a ”safe” wipeable  purse but not this time.  If I remember correctly, you have the beautiful black jacquard strap (?) which goes so well with your Twist. I would love a black one as well.


Yes, you are right, I have the black for my Twist  And the quartz for my Buci. I really like those straps  You could ask your SA if she can order the black one for you as a repair part, sometimes they do that 
I had to lol at your wipeable purse


----------



## 23adeline

Alias220 said:


> Did something happen to the imprint on the black speedy?


No. Did you see anything wrong with it ?


----------



## 23adeline

Last evening at hair treatment salon, the micro speedy charm is to keep my necklace and earrings  



Using this cutie today


----------



## DrTootr

It's a pastel kinda day with these yum cookies and my sunrise pastel kirigami (large pouch)...


----------



## Jordyaddict

A very full palm spring pm reverse on holiday in the Cotswolds


----------



## 23adeline

I have to post this today


----------



## bagsamplified

23adeline said:


> I have to post this today
> View attachment 5417475


You need to show the "What's in my dumpling?" For festival       happy dumpling festival to you too!


----------



## Cathindy

Love to use the smallest Kirigami as an earphone pouch  accompanying me today at the beach of Paros Island, Greece. I actually feel like a dinosaur still using the old school wired earphones I’m just too clumsy for AirPods I think


----------



## 23adeline

Using this Speedy BB today. Drop by LV just now, there isn’t any Stardust items available yet


----------



## bagsamplified

Cathindy said:


> Love to use the smallest Kirigami as an earphone pouch  accompanying me today at the beach of Paros Island, Greece. I actually feel like a dinosaur still using the old school wired earphones I’m just too clumsy for AirPods I think
> View attachment 5417548
> View attachment 5417549


I still use wired, too! Loving your holiday pics!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Using this Speedy BB today. Drop by LV just now, there isn’t any Stardust items available yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417575


----------



## GJ*




----------



## appelonia

23adeline said:


> Went to car service center to collect my car that I left there since 13 weeks ago, for final warranty claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416122
> 
> So happy to drive my ‘new’ car again, at the same time feel a bit strange, it took me a few seconds to locate the push start button
> View attachment 5416123


Absolutely *love* the black accents with the pastel Onthego - together they strike just the right balance!


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Using this Speedy BB today. Drop by LV just now, there isn’t any Stardust items available yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417575


 Wow! That’s so beautiful!


----------



## appelonia

Mid Century Gal said:


> That's funny because when my daughter was a baby, I bought a Prada men's backpack to use as her diaper bag. Twenty-two years later, she wants to use it. It's still in excellent condition considering we used it everyday. I remember the front pockets were perfect for her bottles.


I used my black Prada backpack as a diaper bag too! I'd wear it on my back with a black Baby Bjorn in front, and people would stop me and where I found the Prada baby carrier.  

Still have that backpack 20 years later and it's in great condition despite relentless use. It holds lots of memories!


----------



## designerdiva40

Little speedy 20 dressed up with my new bag charm


----------



## bagsamplified

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5417769


You chose so well!!


----------



## Bumbles

Jordyaddict said:


> A very full palm spring pm reverse on holiday in the Cotswolds
> 
> View attachment 5416892


What a gorgeous shot!


----------



## Bumbles

designerdiva40 said:


> Little speedy 20 dressed up with my new bag charm
> View attachment 5417849
> View attachment 5417850


Speedy 20 is so cute and that charm is so pretty as well!


----------



## fyn72

Lovely cool day on the 4th day of winter, can’t seem to shake this hay fever and sinus which has been going on for weeks now!


----------



## 23adeline

In the mood of speedy bb 
LVxLOL Speedy BB is one of my favourite bag, it’s pairing with MPA strap and RCP, and clochette of Bleecker box.


----------



## shyviolet

Day out with my Alma Pomme D’Amour


----------



## designerdiva40

Bumbles said:


> Speedy 20 is so cute and that charm is so pretty as well!


Thanks x the charms double sided, I feel like I’ve got two for the price of one


----------



## designerdiva40

shyviolet said:


> Day out with my Alma Pomme D’Amour
> 
> View attachment 5418267


What size is your Alma ? I’ve got the larger size in this colour


----------



## designerdiva40

23adeline said:


> In the mood of speedy bb
> LVxLOL Speedy BB is one of my favourite bag, it’s pairing with MPA strap and RCP, and clochette of Bleecker box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418260


Wow this speedy is amazing, I’ve not seen this one before  what a beauty


----------



## GJ*




----------



## 23adeline

designerdiva40 said:


> Wow this speedy is amazing, I’ve not seen this one before  what a beauty


I think I’ve collected all 3 Speedy BB so far. Unless there were some in the past that I’m not aware of .


----------



## Aliluvlv

shyviolet said:


> Day out with my Alma Pomme D’Amour
> 
> View attachment 5418267


    One of the most beautiful bag shapes  and red colors ever created! Combined together and wow! Just gorgeous!


----------



## cheremushki

Soufflot in black epi.
Don't mind the all black black black.... It's pounding rain here again.


----------



## boyoverboard

Bosphore Messenger joining DH, my baby boy Kuzi and me for some bank holiday park fun today, and in the fitting room for a quick spot of vacation clothes shopping!


----------



## cheremushki

boyoverboard said:


> Bosphore Messenger joining DH, my baby boy Kuzi and me for some bank holiday park fun today, and in the fitting room for a quick spot of vacation clothes shopping!
> 
> View attachment 5418474
> 
> View attachment 5418475
> 
> View attachment 5418476
> 
> View attachment 5418479


Please send the dog and sunshine to over here.


----------



## mariliz11

Damier PA making its first summer outing (added a chain from Amazon)


----------



## Aliluvlv

boyoverboard said:


> Bosphore Messenger joining DH, my baby boy Kuzi and me for some bank holiday park fun today, and in the fitting room for a quick spot of vacation clothes shopping!
> 
> View attachment 5418474
> 
> View attachment 5418475
> 
> View attachment 5418476
> 
> View attachment 5418479


So beautiful all of it!   I’d like to join the Kuzi fan club! What an adorable baby boy. Looks like a perfect day.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Showing my first LV bag some love today and cleaning her lock and keys. I don’t think they were this shiny when I bought her 6 years ago in Paris. I can still see some of the fold lines in the canvas, which I confess I kind of love! Makes the bag seem so new. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5418566
> View attachment 5418564
> 
> Showing my first LV bag some love today and cleaning her lock and keys. I don’t think they were this shiny when I bought her 6 years ago in Paris. I can still see some of the fold lines in the canvas, which I confess I kind of love! Makes the bag seem so new. Happy weekend everyone!


Perfect cleaning !!! Timeless bag and your Ladurée charm is very cute


----------



## COCOLUVR

fyn72 said:


> Lovely cool day on the 4th day of winter, can’t seem to shake this hay fever and sinus which has been going on for weeks now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418236


Omg same here, it’s horrible. I live in LA so with the dust and pollen, it’s been murder on my sinus. Even my dog has allergies. He snores now. LOL 
Your speedy 20 is gorgeous!! It’s like a unicorn in LA, this and the nano noe.


----------



## COCOLUVR

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5418566
> View attachment 5418564
> 
> Showing my first LV bag some love today and cleaning her lock and keys. I don’t think they were this shiny when I bought her 6 years ago in Paris. I can still see some of the fold lines in the canvas, which I confess I kind of love! Makes the bag seem so new. Happy weekend everyone!


Love the bag charm!!❤️❤️❤️ LaDuree! Yum!


----------



## COCOLUVR

boyoverboard said:


> Bosphore Messenger joining DH, my baby boy Kuzi and me for some bank holiday park fun today, and in the fitting room for a quick spot of vacation clothes shopping!
> 
> View attachment 5418474
> 
> View attachment 5418475
> 
> View attachment 5418476
> 
> View attachment 5418479


Hard for your gorgeous bag to shine with your cute dog and your adorable man around.❤️❤️❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> In the mood of speedy bb
> LVxLOL Speedy BB is one of my favourite bag, it’s pairing with MPA strap and RCP, and clochette of Bleecker box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418260


I can only imagine how awesome your bb collection must be!! I love this purse! I love it so much, I would marry it. LOL


----------



## Roe

My Alma PM with micro noe picking up little micro speedy.


----------



## shyviolet

Aliluvlv said:


> One of the most beautiful bag shapes  and red colors ever created! Combined together and wow! Just gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## shyviolet

designerdiva40 said:


> What size is your Alma ? I’ve got the larger size in this colour


It’s PM


----------



## Bumbles

Roe said:


> My Alma PM with micro noe picking up little micro speedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418711


That’s gorgeous


----------



## Bumbles

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5418566
> View attachment 5418564
> 
> Showing my first LV bag some love today and cleaning her lock and keys. I don’t think they were this shiny when I bought her 6 years ago in Paris. I can still see some of the fold lines in the canvas, which I confess I kind of love! Makes the bag seem so new. Happy weekend everyone!


Your speedy looks brand new to me. My speedy 30 has some fold lines too but I don’t mind. It doesn’t get much use now as I much prefer crossbody bags for ease of use but since my hubby got it for me I have never sold it for sentimental value


----------



## cheremushki

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5418566
> View attachment 5418564
> 
> Showing my first LV bag some love today and cleaning her lock and keys. I don’t think they were this shiny when I bought her 6 years ago in Paris. I can still see some of the fold lines in the canvas, which I confess I kind of love! Makes the bag seem so new. Happy weekend everyone!


Speedy is such a classic!  I'm forever trying to decide between Ebene or Mono.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5418566
> View attachment 5418564
> 
> Showing my first LV bag some love today and cleaning her lock and keys. I don’t think they were this shiny when I bought her 6 years ago in Paris. I can still see some of the fold lines in the canvas, which I confess I kind of love! Makes the bag seem so new. Happy weekend everyone!



So pretty especially with the Laduree charm A . Can’t believe this beauty is 6 years old — still looks so lovely. You are _really _making me want a DE Speedy (hopefully in the upcoming (? fingers crossed) 20 size ).


----------



## Aliluvlv

bbcerisette66 said:


> Perfect cleaning !!! Timeless bag and your Ladurée charm is very cute


 Thank you! I’m glad I chose this speedy b 25 as my first bag. I have a weakness for Ladurée charms and love the navy and purple with de. 


COCOLUVR said:


> Love the bag charm!!❤❤❤ LaDuree! Yum!





Bumbles said:


> Your speedy looks brand new to me. My speedy 30 has some fold lines too but I don’t mind. It doesn’t get much use now as I much prefer crossbody bags for ease of use but since my hubby got it for me I have never sold it for sentimental value


 Yes I agree having the speedy b is user friendly but the classic speedy is fantastic looking too. What a sweet a gift from your husband! 


cheremushki said:


> Speedy is such a classic!  I'm forever trying to decide between Ebene or Mono.


 Can’t go wrong with either but worry free will always be DE.   


Iamminda said:


> So pretty especially with the Laduree charm A . Can’t believe this beauty is 6 years old — still looks so lovely. You are _really _making me want a DE Speedy (hopefully in the upcoming (? fingers crossed) 20 size ).


 Lol we might be twinning! I think my big choice this year will be either a keepall xs in eclipse or (if it happens) a mini me -speedy 20 in DE


----------



## fyn72

Trip to the city today for a bit of shopping


----------



## 23adeline

Bring this NF Midnight Fuchsia to salon because it fits my iPad etc


----------



## viewwing

Using in awful weather cos I want it to die but it won’t!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty especially with the Laduree charm A . Can’t believe this beauty is 6 years old — still looks so lovely. You are _really _making me want a DE Speedy (hopefully in the upcoming (? fingers crossed) 20 size ).


I am waiting for a DE too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Bring this NF Midnight Fuchsia to salon because it fits my iPad etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418975


Very very pretty with this chain!!!


----------



## EveyB

Jordyaddict said:


> A very full palm spring pm reverse on holiday in the Cotswolds
> 
> View attachment 5416892


What a beautiful picture!   Enjoy your stay!


----------



## EveyB

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5418566
> View attachment 5418564
> 
> Showing my first LV bag some love today and cleaning her lock and keys. I don’t think they were this shiny when I bought her 6 years ago in Paris. I can still see some of the fold lines in the canvas, which I confess I kind of love! Makes the bag seem so new. Happy weekend everyone!


So pretty! The Laduree charm fits perfectly   
Happy (long) weekend to you too!


----------



## germanshepard

Carrying this fun Speedy 20 over the weekend


----------



## LeahLVoes

Visiting Lisbon with my trusty Poppy, she's such a perfect little companion.


----------



## Purse Chakra

Returning some Coach Outlet purchases, accompanied by my SC Bag that is sporting one of the new Coach retail leather straps.


----------



## GJ*

back from the race track short break on the terrace of our hotel room


----------



## COCOLUVR

GJ* said:


> back from the race track short break on the terrace of our hotel room
> View attachment 5419146


The murakami esque print on your skirt is gorgeous!! It matches your speedy b so well. I bet your outfit is stunning.❤️❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

Purse Chakra said:


> Returning some Coach Outlet purchases, accompanied by my SC Bag that is sporting one of the new Coach retail leather straps.
> 
> View attachment 5419144


Oooh!! I love this look!


----------



## _vee

Out for drinks and dinner with my Felicie last night


----------



## rebeccaerin

Here's a photo of my 2003 Murakami cherry blossom pochette from a few weeks ago when the cherry blossoms here were in bloom!

View attachment 5419313


View attachment 5419314


----------



## MCBadian07

Coussin at the golf range


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

fyn72 said:


> Lovely cool day on the 4th day of winter, can’t seem to shake this hay fever and sinus which has been going on for weeks now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418236


Love this pic! Your bag looks gorgeous and your coffee - delicious!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

My all times favorite (and the most used bag in my collection ) - PA mono at the restaurant for dinner


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5418286


I love seeing this NF - that is a truly beautiful LE! So perfect for summer


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Roe said:


> My Alma PM with micro noe picking up little micro speedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418711


What a gorgeous trio! Love them!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

GJ* said:


> back from the race track short break on the terrace of our hotel room
> View attachment 5419146


OMG! It’s Escale pastel speedy!!!!  It’s a true beauty! Words can’t describe how I love this collection!


----------



## Purse Chakra

COCOLUVR said:


> Oooh!! I love this look!



Thank you! It's so fun. I can't wait to try out the strap on more bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> My all times favorite (and the most used bag in my collection ) - PA mono at the restaurant for dinner
> View attachment 5419323


You daredevil you!
Using a bag with vachetta on a rainy day!
Looks lovely though.


----------



## 23adeline

Went to a dinner event last night, happy that now I have chances to use my ‘dinner’ bags again


----------



## 23adeline

Random pic of my bags


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing Stardust Nano Speedy.
My default delivery address is my office, I’m not working today because it’s a public holiday here but LV delivery is working as usual, so they offered to deliver this to my house 



2 rose nano speedy


----------



## brnicutie

23adeline said:


> I have to post this today
> View attachment 5417475


This is too adorable. My mom always makes me joong for this occasion. This looks like a joong.


----------



## bagsamplified

brnicutie said:


> This is too adorable. My mom always makes me joong for this occasion. This looks like a joong.


I have always wondered how to phonetically spell "joong". I hear it more often as "zhongzi " these days but knew it firstly as "joong." Thank you for helping me   enjoy your family's celebrations!


----------



## brnicutie

bagsamplified said:


> I have always wondered how to phonetically spell "joong". I hear it more often as "zhongzi " these days but knew it firstly as "joong." Thank you for helping me   enjoy your family's celebrations!


I believe joong is Cantonese and zhongzi is Mandarin. My family is from Hong Kong, so we speak Cantonese.


----------



## 23adeline

bagsamplified said:


> I have always wondered how to phonetically spell "joong". I hear it more often as "zhongzi " these days but knew it firstly as "joong." Thank you for helping me   enjoy your family's celebrations!


 Zongzi is mandarin , the official Chinese language. Joong should be the dialect Cantonese, and there are some other dialects eg Bak Chang in Hokkien , Chungzai in Hakka etc.


----------



## GJ*

COCOLUVR said:


> The murakami esque print on your skirt is gorgeous!! It matches your speedy b so well. I bet your outfit is stunning.❤❤


thank you so much 



MarryMeLV_Now said:


> I love seeing this NF - that is a truly beautiful LE! So perfect for summer


I love the Nerverfull so much 


MarryMeLV_Now said:


> OMG! It’s Escale pastel speedy!!!!  It’s a true beauty! Words can’t describe how I love this collection!



i think this is the 3 or 4 times that i use the speedy, i usually prefer the escale neverfull


----------



## GJ*

i enjoy the morning on the roof terrace of the hotel while my husband has to work


----------



## Cathindy

We have this beautiful closet in our apartment in Mykonos, so had to take my change to display my holiday companions   I already took notes to add this closet to my future home


----------



## bagsamplified

23adeline said:


> Zongzi is mandarin , the official Chinese language. Joong should be the dialect Cantonese, and there are some other dialects eg Bak Chang in Hokkien , Chungzai in Hakka etc.


I love it . I grew up hearing bits of different dialects and Mandarin here and there but am not fluent. So it's great that I get to learn this on tPF of all places    thank you


----------



## bagsamplified

Cathindy said:


> We have this beautiful closet in our apartment in Mykonos, so had to take my change to display my holiday companions   I already took notes to add this closet to my future home
> View attachment 5419633


I want that closet too! So stunning


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> You daredevil you!
> Using a bag with vachetta on a rainy day!
> Looks lovely though.


Thank you hun! 
Hehe I took her out as the rain was just over - so she got no water spots on vaccheta!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Cathindy said:


> We have this beautiful closet in our apartment in Mykonos, so had to take my change to display my holiday companions   I already took notes to add this closet to my future home
> View attachment 5419642


OMG hun! This looks amazing!      I first thought it was at a LV boutique and thought: They managed to put the most adorable summer bags and SLGs together on two shelves  Keep enjoying your holidays while we keep enjoying your pics!


----------



## GJ*

quick refreshment in the pool and now cheers


----------



## Roe

GJ* said:


> back from the race track short break on the terrace of our hotel room
> View attachment 5419146


What size is this speedy? 45?


----------



## GJ*

Roe said:


> What size is this speedy? 45?


it's a speedy 30


----------



## bagsamplified

GJ* said:


> quick refreshment in the pool and now cheers
> View attachment 5419643
> 
> View attachment 5419644


What's the case on the table? Love it


----------



## GJ*

bagsamplified said:


> What's the case on the table? Love it


its the straws and pouch set.
1 straw is in my cocktail


----------



## COCOLUVR

GJ* said:


> quick refreshment in the pool and now cheers
> View attachment 5419643
> 
> View attachment 5419644


Chex mix never looked so chic. LOL


----------



## azukitea

Speedy B 25


----------



## Roe

GJ* said:


> it's a speedy 30



I had no idea! I was under the impression it only came in the bigger 40/45 size and I ordered it. I'm still patiently waiting for it.


----------



## snibor

Old and new. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
2008 Roses pochette was $500 back then (I thought it was expensive at time!) plus the strap at that time was $200. Carrying my reverse Zoe wallet which is perfect size for pochette.


----------



## Bryant

Accessorizing my Illusion Tote with Dior Mitzah scarves in the Zodiac print along the handles.


----------



## 23adeline

Stardust Nano Speedy
	

		
			
		

		
	



Used Nano Pallas for the first time yesterday , when I went for a quick sundry shopping


----------



## Roxannek

Going to get these nails prettied up. Nail salon and med spa day. As most can tell when I get a new bag I go all out and carry it every single day. I just love this little one!


----------



## _vee

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5417769


Such a beautiful picture! Your bag is so pretty and those drinks looks amazing


----------



## _vee

Cathindy said:


> We have this beautiful closet in our apartment in Mykonos, so had to take my change to display my holiday companions   I already took notes to add this closet to my future home
> View attachment 5419642


Gorgeous display


----------



## Mrs Shui

Bryant said:


> Accessorizing my Illusion Tote with Dior Mitzah scarves in the Zodiac print along the handles.
> 
> View attachment 5419885
> View attachment 5419884
> View attachment 5419886
> View attachment 5419887


So gorgeous and stunning!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Bryant said:


> Accessorizing my Illusion Tote with Dior Mitzah scarves in the Zodiac print along the handles.
> 
> View attachment 5419885
> View attachment 5419884
> View attachment 5419886
> View attachment 5419887


I love that lemon!!


Roxannek said:


> Going to get these nails prettied up. Nail salon and med spa day. As most can tell when I get a new bag I go all out and carry it every single day. I just love this little one!
> View attachment 5420895


cutiest pochette metis ever!


----------



## 23adeline

Enjoying Soybeans desert that hubby bought when he drop-by just now.
Using khaki speedy 20 today


----------



## Grande Latte

Cathindy said:


> Love to use the smallest Kirigami as an earphone pouch  accompanying me today at the beach of Paros Island, Greece. I actually feel like a dinosaur still using the old school wired earphones I’m just too clumsy for AirPods I think
> View attachment 5417548
> View attachment 5417549


Wow. I always wondered what ppl carried in their smallest k pouch. Thanks for this photo!


----------



## Purse Chakra

GJ* said:


> ready for the hairdresser visit
> View attachment 5416158



Like the other fans of neutral colors here, I am really drawn to the Sunsket Kaki pattern and this is the top of my list if I get another bag. I love how you styled it with the kirigami too. Do you see any drawbacks for this bag?


----------



## mformarcus

i purchased this mini sac plat in milan two weeks ago and this is beginning to appear. any suggestions or idea how/why this is happening? it’s small (for now) but it’s freaking me out because the bag is very new. i watched a 6-month review and a 1-year review video and their bag doesn’t show this kind of wear.  any thoughts?


----------



## snibor

mformarcus said:


> i purchased this mini sac plat in milan two weeks ago and this is beginning to appear. any suggestions or idea how/why this is happening? it’s small (for now) but it’s freaking me out because the bag is very new. i watched a 6-month review and a 1-year review video and their bag doesn’t show this kind of wear.  any thoughts?


Take it back to store for review.


----------



## designerdiva40

Trying on Burberry with my little ray of sunshine to keep me company


----------



## anachronism

Neverfull MM in Sunrise Pastel. In love!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mformarcus said:


> i purchased this mini sac plat in milan two weeks ago and this is beginning to appear. any suggestions or idea how/why this is happening? it’s small (for now) but it’s freaking me out because the bag is very new. i watched a 6-month review and a 1-year review video and their bag doesn’t show this kind of wear.  any thoughts?


Are you talking about the bottom corner? It’s hard to tell from the pics…is it rubbing on something when you are wearing it? Seems like a lot of wear for a new bag. Unless it got caught on something ? I have this bag and don’t wear it often but I don’t think my corners are like that, I’d have to check…


----------



## COCOLUVR

azukitea said:


> Speedy B 25
> View attachment 5419725


Wow! Such fresh skin.❤️❤️❤️ Hope all is okay, though.❤️❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

mformarcus said:


> i purchased this mini sac plat in milan two weeks ago and this is beginning to appear. any suggestions or idea how/why this is happening? it’s small (for now) but it’s freaking me out because the bag is very new. i watched a 6-month review and a 1-year review video and their bag doesn’t show this kind of wear.  any thoughts?


I had this happen with my vernis spring st and monogram monceau.(I know I misspelled the names of the bags) I think the glazing on the corners just wears on shirts and jackets. It didn’t damage the glazing but the glazing felt like an eraser to weaved fabrics if that makes sense. At the end of the day I would get a ball of fuzz like that on the corners. So I used to be more mindful of where is was rubbing on my top. But if it’s not that then I would ask an associate to see what it is and what can be done.


----------



## Moxisox

PA in DA


----------



## 23adeline

Going for a dinner gathering after work, tiny Nano Speedy is the perfect bag for this occasion


----------



## LVovely

Speedy B 25 DE has her first outing as a mommy bag today


----------



## baghabitz34

Hyde Park today


----------



## COCOLUVR

lovelyrita said:


> Speedy B 25 DE has her first outing as a mommy bag today
> View attachment 5421799


I love seeing speedy B 25 bags lately. What bag can say it still looks stylish and new after 15+ years of use.(not your bag, I am referring to my bag’s age) only speedy b, that’s who. And it’s not just my bag, it’s all speedy B bags. Yours look absolutely gorgeous! And she will still look lovely 10 years from now. The Gucci bags I bought 5 years ago, I don’t even carry anymore. I leave LV but I always come back.❤️❤️


----------



## GJ*

Purse Chakra said:


> Like the other fans of neutral colors here, I am really drawn to the Sunsket Kaki pattern and this is the top of my list if I get another bag. I love how you styled it with the kirigami too. Do you see any drawbacks for this bag?


i think if you like to wear neutral colors it is a great bag because it is an eye catcher without being obtrusive.  I personally tend to wear more colorful clothes and first of all I bought matching sneakers, we don't have sandal weather that often.  I have a few things in beige and khaki and I think the bag is great for that.  it is modern and fresh and yet not intrusive.


----------



## Roe

23adeline said:


> Stardust Nano Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420471
> 
> Used Nano Pallas for the first time yesterday , when I went for a quick sundry shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420472



How I wish I could get hands on a micro alma. I've only been able to get the noe and speedy


----------



## 23adeline

Roe said:


> How I wish I could get hands on a micro alma. I've only been able to get the noe and speedy


LV might produce micro Alma soon , who knows
This Alma of mine is from the Trio Icons


----------



## Roe

23adeline said:


> LV might produce micro Alma soon , who knows
> This Alma of mine is from the Trio Icons


Ahhhh makes sense. Im such an alma girl that I would love this little gem. Yeah I got mine separately. what I dont like of the speedy micro is that it doesnt have clip like the noe. It only has the leather straps that have the push tabs.


----------



## cielopark

morning coffee after dropping my son at school nearby my house.


----------



## EveyB

lovelyrita said:


> Speedy B 25 DE has her first outing as a mommy bag today
> View attachment 5421799


Beautiful picture!


----------



## mariliz11

Trusty old Neverfull, always my plane travel companion


----------



## travelbliss

mariliz11 said:


> Trusty old Neverfull, always my plane travel companion
> View attachment 5422602


i see some Fendace in there ??


----------



## l.ch.

lovelyrita said:


> Speedy B 25 DE has her first outing as a mommy bag today
> View attachment 5421799


Reminds me of my days with a stroller. I had a cybex too!


----------



## mariliz11

travelbliss said:


> i see some Fendace in there ??


Haha Yeap! Did a reveal on another thread last day. Good observation skills


----------



## Purse Chakra

GJ* said:


> i think if you like to wear neutral colors it is a great bag because it is an eye catcher without being obtrusive.  I personally tend to wear more colorful clothes and first of all I bought matching sneakers, we don't have sandal weather that often.  I have a few things in beige and khaki and I think the bag is great for that.  it is modern and fresh and yet not intrusive.



Thanks for your assessment -- so helpful. Very cool that you got matching sneakers too.


----------



## merekat703




----------



## fyn72

Beautiful day ti take the 68 Camaro for a spin with Speedy 20. Absolutely adore this little bag!


----------



## 23adeline

Yesterday I was using Alma BB Bubblegram 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Ellipse BB today


----------



## Aliluvlv

fyn72 said:


> Beautiful day ti take the 68 Camaro for a spin with Speedy 20. Absolutely adore this little bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423427


Beautiful and love that scarf too! Color is perfect on you.


----------



## _vee

Breakfast earlier today with my beautiful Kirigami.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Chose Eva to go with my OOTD


----------



## LeahLVoes

So obsessed with my multicolor speedy...


----------



## NeLVoe

Going for some sushi with my Multicolor Pochette Accessoires yesterday evening.


----------



## 23adeline

casual Sunday with this Capucines Mini 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Enjoying coconut ice cream and dessert at Thai restaurant 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I think we are turning this thread to ‘Food and LV Bags’


----------



## COCOLUVR

fyn72 said:


> Beautiful day ti take the 68 Camaro for a spin with Speedy 20. Absolutely adore this little bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423427


This is not who I expect to come out of driving a 68 camero!! Your like a unicorn in the wild. So stylish! Major respect!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> casual Sunday with this Capucines Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424337
> 
> Enjoying coconut ice cream and dessert at Thai restaurant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424336
> 
> I think we are turning this thread to ‘Food and LV Bags’


Not only am I envious and drool over your bags but your culinary escapades are phenomenal!! Man, I would love to live your life for a meal. Truly living the best life.❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

DennisLVoes said:


> So obsessed with my multicolor speedy...
> View attachment 5424224


Me too and your look!! I have those doc too.❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

_vee said:


> Breakfast earlier today with my beautiful Kirigami.
> 
> View attachment 5423837


The only time I would be hating on a bacon!! Back off porky, you better not stain the gorgeous bag!! Yummy!!


----------



## LeahLVoes

COCOLUVR said:


> Me too and your look!! I have those doc too.❤❤❤❤



Thank you!!    They are so comfy, I just recently got them and they are already my favorite shoes.


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> Breakfast earlier today with my beautiful Kirigami.
> 
> View attachment 5423837


Gorgeous picture of the food and the pochette!


----------



## brnicutie

I had my sac coeur with me today. We got lumpia and sushi.


----------



## MeepMeep67

brnicutie said:


> I had my sac coeur with me today. We got lumpia and sushi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424503
> View attachment 5424504


so jelly...i love that bag


----------



## brnicutie

MeepMeep67 said:


> so jelly...i love that bag


Thanks MeepMeep! Have a great Sunday.


----------



## MeepMeep67

brnicutie said:


> Thanks MeepMeep! Have a great Sunday.


Thank you.You too! Happy Sunday!


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> I had my sac coeur with me today. We got lumpia and sushi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424503
> View attachment 5424504


Gorgeous pics with a unicorn bag!


----------



## brnicutie

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous pics with a unicorn bag!


Thanks Bumbles! Have a great day.


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> I had my sac coeur with me today. We got lumpia and sushi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424503
> View attachment 5424504



Cutie bag and yummy food . Your food pics _always _make me hungry.  I have not had lumpia in ages since there are no places nearby that makes them well (and Chinese egg rolls are not quite the same although I wouldn’t say No to them).


----------



## COCOLUVR

DennisLVoes said:


> Thank you!!    They are so comfy, I just recently got them and they are already my favorite shoes.


They look way better on you though.


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Cutie bag and yummy food . Your food pics _always _make me hungry.  I have not had lumpia in ages since there are no places nearby that makes them well (and Chinese egg rolls are not quite the same although I wouldn’t say No to them).


Thanks...I'm such a foodie. I'm always cheating on Keto. Luckily, Keto is not a person.


----------



## COCOLUVR

brnicutie said:


> Thanks...I'm such a foodie. I'm always cheating on Keto. Luckily, Keto is not a person.


This place is super dangerous if your on a bag ban or a diet. The eye candy here is beyond fantasy.❤️❤️❤️


----------



## sassification

Running an errand at VCa and loewe ♡


----------



## MeepMeep67

wine club pick up event!


----------



## brnicutie

COCOLUVR said:


> This place is super dangerous if your on a bag ban or a diet. The eye candy here is beyond fantasy.❤❤❤


Yes, this...I can't help but keep coming back here though.


----------



## DrTootr

Packing for a trip down under soon and grabbed a few days ago, this new Chanel wool/cashmere scarf, on a 43 degree day in Dubai btw  and I love that it goes with my black and white LV pieces as well.


----------



## 23adeline

COCOLUVR said:


> Not only am I envious and drool over your bags but your culinary escapades are phenomenal!! Man, I would love to live your life for a meal. Truly living the best life.❤❤❤❤


My country is a food paradise


----------



## 23adeline

No food pic today , just bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	



and shoes


----------



## Cathindy

Three of my fave bag in action pictures of our holiday to the Cyclades Islands of Greece. Never thought I would enjoy my bags so much during a holiday! I’m back at work again today but have to find my motivation yet, still living a bit in vacay vibes


----------



## Aliluvlv

Cathindy said:


> Three of my fave bag in action pictures of our holiday to the Cyclades Islands of Greece. Never thought I would enjoy my bags so much during a holiday! I’m back at work again today but have to find my motivation yet, still living a bit in vacay vibes


Wow you, the bags, and Greece look absolutely spectacular! What a trip!


----------



## mariliz11

Cathindy said:


> Three of my fave bag in action pictures of our holiday to the Cyclades Islands of Greece. Never thought I would enjoy my bags so much during a holiday! I’m back at work again today but have to find my motivation yet, still living a bit in vacay vibes


Welcome to Greece haha! You’ve chosen the best time to visit the islands and your pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## mrs.peppermint

Roxannek said:


> Back to the casinos for our last day of fun with my new little micro metis.
> View attachment 5402390
> View attachment 5402391



Hello Gorgeous!! You are one of the most beautiful ladies I have ever seen!


----------



## Loriad

Roxannek said:


> Back to the casinos for our last day of fun with my new little micro metis.
> View attachment 5402390
> View attachment 5402391


You look fabulous!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

brnicutie said:


> I had my sac coeur with me today. We got lumpia and sushi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424503
> View attachment 5424504


Gorgeous pics hun!  Love seeing the coeur bag in action! How beautiful she looks


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Cathindy 
You look gorgeous in all the pictures, and the bags are sooo pretty! The flower tree and the background are irresistible!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My sunny pochette today.


----------



## Sibelle

Finally back in my favorite country . Waiting for my dinner with Victorine (which is already packed with British coins).


----------



## LVovely

Sibelle said:


> Finally back in my favorite country . Waiting for my dinner with Victorine (which is already packed with British coins).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424986


Oh, Edinburgh !! Love this place, enjoy!


----------



## brnicutie

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Gorgeous pics hun!  Love seeing the coeur bag in action! How beautiful she looks


Thank you my bag twin.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My sunny pochette today.
> View attachment 5424976
> View attachment 5424977



Love this pink/yellow combo .


----------



## MCBadian07

On our way back home after a tiring work day. She makes me happy though


----------



## Roxannek

Loriad said:


> You look fabulous!


Thank you!


----------



## Roxannek

mrs.peppermint said:


> Hello Gorgeous!! You are one of the most beautiful ladies I have ever seen!


That is so sweet! Thank you


----------



## _vee

COCOLUVR said:


> The only time I would be hating on a bacon!! Back off porky, you better not stain the gorgeous bag!! Yummy!!


When the waitress put my plate down, the bacon was touching my Kirigami. INSTANTLY I moved it away


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> My sunny pochette today.
> View attachment 5424976
> View attachment 5424977


So stunning!! Beautiful pictures as always


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> So stunning!! Beautiful pictures as always


Thank you vee!
And I'm glad you were quick to move that bacon!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this pink/yellow combo .


Thank you IM!!


----------



## COCOLUVR

_vee said:


> When the waitress put my plate down, the bacon was touching my Kirigami. INSTANTLY I moved it away


I thought it looked close. LOL


----------



## designerdiva40

My monogram cles is always with me, best purchase ever


----------



## COCOLUVR

designerdiva40 said:


> My monogram cles is always with me, best purchase ever
> View attachment 5425451


I forgot how beautiful 35cm birkins were until now. I haven’t opened my orange box  since the pandemic happened. I don’t know if anyone else did this but I kinda realized I bought only small purses during the lockdown. This picture has inspired me to take my Hermes bags out and look at it again. I would carry it but I am not brave enough yet.


----------



## designerdiva40

This is the first time using her in 3 years, I sold all my other 35’s and a few of my B30’s plus a few Kelly’s so now I’m left with only a few H bags left and miss goldie was going to go too but now I’m not so sure….. I think I’m falling in love with H again just not there prices  I was the same only used tiny bags and seem to only buy small bags now days but I heard big bags are making a come back


----------



## GJ*

iced coffee in the garden with escriba cookies from barcelona


----------



## mar_carol

DrTootr said:


> Packing for a trip down under soon and grabbed a few days ago, this new Chanel wool/cashmere scarf, on a 43 degree day in Dubai btw  and I love that it goes with my black and white LV pieces as well.
> 
> View attachment 5424686


I especially love this!


----------



## COCOLUVR

designerdiva40 said:


> This is the first time using her in 3 years, I sold all my other 35’s and a few of my B30’s plus a few Kelly’s so now I’m left with only a few H bags left and miss goldie was going to go too but now I’m not so sure….. I think I’m falling in love with H again just not there prices  I was the same only used tiny bags and seem to only buy small bags now days but I heard big bags are making a come back


I did a Hermes cleanse too. (After the kardashians and all the vapid press) I mainly kept one 35cm, 30cm, 32 Kelly, and a bolide bag. I almost got rid of all of them but my friend talked me out of it. I am so glad she talked me off the ledge because looking at your purse made me realize how beautiful These bags were. It’s amazing it is made all by hand inside out. It’s really a piece of art.❤❤ Thanks for sharing.❤❤
Ps I forgot to add, the prices now is ridiculous buy it but it was crazy back then too. I paid $6500 for my 35cm birkin when I got it at the boutique. Doesn’t that sound cheap now, LOL


----------



## designerdiva40

COCOLUVR said:


> I did a Hermes cleanse too. (After the kardashians and all the vapid press) I mainly kept one 35cm, 30cm, 32 Kelly, and a bolide bag. I almost got rid of all of them but my friend talked me out of it. I am so glad she talked me off the ledge because looking at your purse made me realize how beautiful These bags were. It’s amazing it is made all by hand inside out. It’s really a piece of art.❤❤ Thanks for sharing.❤❤❤


OMG you sound like me, I kept Feu B30, BE K32 SO, Gold B35 and my beloved Constance in Etain, I did have a buyer for goldie but honestly don’t think I can part with her, if I could get a gold B30 or a Kelly I’d probably let her go but this colour   It’s my favourite neutral. I let go of some beauties and I do kind of regret it but my collection was getting out of control


----------



## Chaliya




----------



## bbcerisette66

designerdiva40 said:


> My monogram cles is always with me, best purchase ever
> View attachment 5425451


Your Birkin is amazing


----------



## COCOLUVR

designerdiva40 said:


> OMG you sound like me, I kept Feu B30, BE K32 SO, Gold B35 and my beloved Constance in Etain, I did have a buyer for goldie but honestly don’t think I can part with her, if I could get a gold B30 or a Kelly I’d probably let her go but this colour   It’s my favourite neutral. I let go of some beauties and I do kind of regret it but my collection was getting out of control


I would hold on to goldie, she is absolutely beautiful. I feel like these bags are truly one of a kind piece of art so you will miss her. ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

I forgot about this number. The original Jackie O trim bag shrunk to a mini. I wish I can make it crossbody though.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Neverfull pouch enjoying Bavarian food


----------



## Bumbles

Cathindy said:


> Three of my fave bag in action pictures of our holiday to the Cyclades Islands of Greece. Never thought I would enjoy my bags so much during a holiday! I’m back at work again today but have to find my motivation yet, still living a bit in vacay vibes


Such gorgeous pics of you and your bags on vacation. Loved seeing them and being apart of your journey!! You have definitely inspired me to buy a LV bag or two or three on my holidays now!    Hubby always says to me stay low key and don’t attract attention. His worried for theft and bad people so I agree he does have a point. But I’m going to bring 1 next time and see how it goes! Thanks for inspiring us all!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> My sunny pochette today.
> View attachment 5424976
> View attachment 5424977


So pretty SM!


----------



## fyn72

COCOLUVR said:


> This is not who I expect to come out of driving a 68 camero!! Your like a unicorn in the wild. So stylish! Major respect!❤❤❤


Aww! Haha thank you so much!! 
It has big block worked 454 engine


----------



## fyn72

Pochette Metis today


----------



## Sunshine mama

GJ* said:


> iced coffee in the garden with escriba cookies from barcelona
> View attachment 5425505


What a beautiful setting!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Pochette Metis today
> View attachment 5426211


A classic beauty!


----------



## 23adeline

@fyn72 coincidentally I’m using Pochette Metis too today


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> @fyn72 coincidentally I’m using Pochette Metis too today
> View attachment 5426241


OMG, I was wrong, I love PM in empriente leather now. I love this bag.❤❤❤❤


----------



## GJ*

Sunshine mama said:


> A classic beauty!


thank you so much   



coffee break in the garden while I'm filling the dog pool.


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> @fyn72 coincidentally I’m using Pochette Metis too today
> View attachment 5426241


Aww I love this one! Wish I got it back when it was available and the price was less than the canvas ones now!


----------



## Dorf

LV desk agenda.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My go to SLGs


----------



## GJ*

Sunshine mama said:


> My go to SLGs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427027


that's really cute


----------



## Sunshine mama

GJ* said:


> that's really cute


Thank you GJ!


----------



## Cathindy

GJ* said:


> thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 5426964
> 
> coffee break in the garden while I'm filling the dog pool.



Awhhh! Look at your lil fur baby patiently waiting for the pool to fill up


----------



## Sibelle

Having a coffee at Portobello Beach today .


----------



## GJ*

Cathindy said:


> Awhhh! Look at your lil fur baby patiently waiting for the pool to fill up


I think now I sit in it more than the dog 
my other dog, who died in december, was enthusiastic about the water, but the second one only goes in with its feet.  and only when the water hose stops spraying


----------



## COCOLUVR

GJ* said:


> thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 5426964
> 
> coffee break in the garden while I'm filling the dog pool.


I just realized that is a real dog!!! What is his/her name? So cute!! I honestly thought it was a statue.❤️❤️❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

Sibelle said:


> Having a coffee at Portobello Beach today .
> View attachment 5427192


The place looks like a travel ad! So peaceful looking with a cup of joe. Beautiful! Just curious, you guys don’t have homeless people and encampments at the beach over there, right? Whenever I walk my dog in Santa Monica beach I get a lot of Europeans asking how this is so…. Just a question. 
*please no political debate or judgement. I am just curious. I didn’t see it when I was there three years ago so it just curious.❤️❤️


----------



## GJ*

COCOLUVR said:


> I just realized that is a real dog!!! What is his/her name? So cute!! I honestly thought it was a statue.❤❤❤


her name is käfer, in english: beetle


----------



## Sferics

GJ* said:


> her name is käfer, in english: beetle



So cute! 
Bussi auf Kopfi


----------



## Sibelle

COCOLUVR said:


> The place looks like a travel ad! So peaceful looking with a cup of joe. Beautiful! Just curious, you guys don’t have homeless people and encampments at the beach over there, right? Whenever I walk my dog in Santa Monica beach I get a lot of Europeans asking how this is so…. Just a question.
> *please no political debate or judgement. I am just curious. I didn’t see it when I was there three years ago so it just curious.❤❤


It was very relaxing this morning, just many people with their kids or dogs. I am just a tourist myself here, but I did not see homeless people at the beach which does not mean that there aren‘t any. Edinburgh surely does have homeless people. I feel very sorry for them .


----------



## gwendo25

Spring street chain charm on my Croisette’s.


----------



## COCOLUVR

Sibelle said:


> It was very relaxing this morning, just many people with their kids or dogs. I am just a tourist myself here, but I did not see homeless people at the beach which does not mean that there aren‘t any. Edinburgh surely does have homeless people. I feel very sorry for them .


 My heart goes out to the poor folks. No matter where you stand on the issue, it’s horrible the condition these individuals live in. If I had super powers I would cure homelessness and heal the earth. ❤️❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

GJ* said:


> her name is käfer, in english: beetle


Please tell käfer I love her!!! ❤❤❤


----------



## COCOLUVR

Sunshine mama said:


> My go to SLGs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427027


I just loovveeee your style Sunshine mama!! It’s so artistically casual cool!! Your pics are always a ray of sunshine.❤❤❤


----------



## Sunshine mama

COCOLUVR said:


> I just loovveeee your style Sunshine mama!! It’s so artistically casual cool!! Your pics are always a ray of sunshine.❤❤❤


Thank you COCOLUVR!
Those are such kind words!


----------



## Bumbles

gwendo25 said:


> Spring street chain charm on my Croisette’s.
> View attachment 5427469
> View attachment 5427470


Looks fab on the bags! Such a gorgeous charm! I want one too!!


----------



## gwendo25

Bumbles said:


> Looks fab on the bags! Such a gorgeous charm! I want one too!!


I was pleasantly surprised how nice it looks.


----------



## COCOLUVR

gwendo25 said:


> I was pleasantly surprised how nice it looks.


The hardware even look different on both bags. Gold for DE and Silver for the other.❤️❤️❤️ (Yes I know it’s the same charm LOL)


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> My go to SLGs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427027


This is pure joy and cuteness! Where did you get the little blue speedy lookalike from? I need one too!


----------



## rileygirl

Nano bracelet was a gift from my bestie for my 50th.


----------



## Aliluvlv

rileygirl said:


> Nano bracelet was a gift from my bestie for my 50th.


Happy birthday! Awesome gift and awesome nails!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> This is pure joy and cuteness! Where did you get the little blue speedy lookalike from? I need one too!


Thank you. 
The blue bag is from Coach, and it is called the micro Venturer key fob.


----------



## GJ*

Sferics said:


> So cute!
> Bussi auf Kopfi





COCOLUVR said:


> Please tell käfer I love her!!! ❤❤❤


thank you very much.  beetle is lucky with the extra cuddles


----------



## Bumbles

rileygirl said:


> Nano bracelet was a gift from my bestie for my 50th.


What a great bestie! Happy bday!


----------



## 23adeline

Junk food time


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> Junk food time
> View attachment 5427826
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 23adeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Junk food time
> View attachment 5427826
> 
> 
> 
> first of all, just gorgeous!!! Love that it matches your pillow!!! And as for junk, no way!! It’s gold god like chips!! Can’t have just one, god knows I have tried. What’s the flavor? I can not resist salt and vinegar. Let the judgement begin.
Click to expand...


----------



## bbcerisette66

While waiting for my Speedy 20 beige Stardust to arrive, I just bought the Victorine with the pink interior today. A picture with the old one in fuchsia interior.


----------



## DrTootr

mar_carol said:


> I especially love this!


Aww thanks a million @mar_carol


----------



## Cathindy

First outing for my newest baby  took a napkin with me for her to sit on, happy I did because the table was quite dirty


----------



## bagsamplified

Cathindy said:


> First outing for my newest baby  took a napkin with me for her to sit on, happy I did because the table was quite dirty
> View attachment 5428390


I do the same with my Keepall xs!! Haha your bag looks so happy sitting there    enjoy!


----------



## Cathindy

bagsamplified said:


> I do the same with my Keepall xs!! Haha your bag looks so happy sitting there    enjoy!



I knew I couldn’t be the only one  love all the crazy bag ladies here


----------



## Mapoon

Time to finally use the scarf for this winter weather since buying it last year


----------



## COCOLUVR

Cathindy said:


> First outing for my newest baby  took a napkin with me for her to sit on, happy I did because the table was quite dirty
> View attachment 5428390


Even the beer is too close to my liking. Better not sweat on gorgeous!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

Mapoon said:


> Time to finally use the scarf for this winter weather since buying it last year


I like your sweatshirt. ❤️ I still wear the converse. LOL


----------



## Iamminda

Inspired by Gwendo to use this DA beauty today.  Happy Friday everyone


----------



## Roxannek

Before the spa and after a couple of drinks and ahi tunaMy little Micro Metis that I still can’t stop looking at and carrying everyday. I do have other bags but I can be a bit obsessive with a new one. My 60th birthday celebration continues..


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Gwendo to use this DA beauty today.  Happy Friday everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428511


Hello gorgeous! What a perfect summer bag and bandeau M!    Just love how refreshing this looks!


----------



## snibor

Roxannek said:


> Before the spa and after a couple of drinks and ahi tunaMy little Micro Metis that I still can’t stop looking at and carrying everyday. I do have other bags but I can be a bit obsessive with a new one. My 60th birthday celebration continues..
> View attachment 5428527
> View attachment 5428528
> View attachment 5428529


Happiest of birthdays!  You look amazing


----------



## Roxannek

snibor said:


> Happiest of birthdays!  You look amazing


Thank you so much


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Hello gorgeous! What a perfect summer bag and bandeau M!    Just love how refreshing this looks!



Thanks so much A


----------



## COCOLUVR

Roxannek said:


> Before the spa and after a couple of drinks and ahi tunaMy little Micro Metis that I still can’t stop looking at and carrying everyday. I do have other bags but I can be a bit obsessive with a new one. My 60th birthday celebration continues..
> View attachment 5428527
> View attachment 5428528
> View attachment 5428529


Happy birthday gorgeous!! What a lovely couple. Your beautiful bag makes the wine bottles look like one of those novelty huge wine bottles.


----------



## GJ*

after looking at my picture yesterday, i noticed that i hadn't gotten any beach decorations from the winter quarters yet.  now it looks prettier.    
I always dream of a huge piece of land, but when I think how much work my little garden is, i think that would be exhausting.  
now I enjoy the cool and quiet in the garden and wander through the different seating areas with my wooden case before we start building the roof of the outdoor kitchen.  
I'm getting used to using my lv stuff at home more because I can't go out that much anymore.


----------



## Jordyaddict

My new sunglasses in action


----------



## Cathindy

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Gwendo to use this DA beauty today.  Happy Friday everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428511



Love how the bandeau totally compliments the bag!! Looks awesome


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Gwendo to use this DA beauty today.  Happy Friday everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428511


She’s absolutely gorgeous  What a fresh DA pairing for the weekend. You have the greatest taste in accessories, my friend (like always). I’m obsessed with this blue bandeau!


----------



## travelbliss

Roxannek said:


> Before the spa and after a couple of drinks and ahi tunaMy little Micro Metis that I still can’t stop looking at and carrying everyday. I do have other bags but I can be a bit obsessive with a new one. My 60th birthday celebration continues..
> View attachment 5428527
> View attachment 5428528
> View attachment 5428529


Congrats and Happiest of Birthdays !!  I hope I look as glam as u when I get there.  Love your whole ensemble !!


----------



## Roxannek

COCOLUVR said:


> Happy birthday gorgeous!! What a lovely couple. Your beautiful bag makes the wine bottles look like one of those novelty huge wine bottles.


Thank you, that’s so sweet! Those wine bottles were pretty big! They had a martini glass behind the bar that was super sized too. Couldn’t get the bar tender to make me a massive martini in it though


----------



## Roxannek

travelbliss said:


> Congrats and Happiest of Birthdays !!  I hope I look as glam as u when I get there.  Love your whole ensemble !!


You are so nice, thank you


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Cathindy said:


> I knew I couldn’t be the only one  love all the crazy bag ladies here


+1!   What I also usually do, is ensure that my bag has her own chair to sit on (or put her in a dust bag in the worst case when I have to sit her on the floor)


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Roxannek said:


> Before the spa and after a couple of drinks and ahi tunaMy little Micro Metis that I still can’t stop looking at and carrying everyday. I do have other bags but I can be a bit obsessive with a new one. My 60th birthday celebration continues..
> View attachment 5428527
> View attachment 5428528
> View attachment 5428529


Oh wow your pics are really gorgeous!  Happy birthday! Love the pic with you and your hubby, what a sweet couple you are! 
Glad that you’re loving and enjoying your micro Métis, she’s so beautiful!


----------



## COCOLUVR

Finally changed my purse out. Still reaching for the small one. LOL with my little guy Bear. We have been through some scary situations for the last year going on doggy walks. Be safe everyone.


----------



## COCOLUVR

GJ* said:


> after looking at my picture yesterday, i noticed that i hadn't gotten any beach decorations from the winter quarters yet.  now it looks prettier.
> I always dream of a huge piece of land, but when I think how much work my little garden is, i think that would be exhausting.
> now I enjoy the cool and quiet in the garden and wander through the different seating areas with my wooden case before we start building the roof of the outdoor kitchen.
> I'm getting used to using my lv stuff at home more because I can't go out that much anymore.
> View attachment 5428629
> 
> View attachment 5428630


I am coming over with my swimsuit on! Looks so welcoming and tranquil. What a great place to hang and decompress. I feel like you have a yacht docked right off the picture.❤️❤️❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> +1!   What I also usually do, is ensure that my bag has her own chair to sit on (or put her in a dust bag in the worst case when I have to sit her on the floor)


One of the most awesome things I have encountered in South Korea is bag respect restaurant. What is bag respect restaurant you ask? When you go to Korean bbq in the city, the seating is such, you take the top off the seat and place your bag and jacket in there so it doesn’t get dirty or get meat smell on it. I have only encountered this is Seoul. As a crazy bag lady, I was beyond impressed!!❤❤❤


----------



## COCOLUVR

Roxannek said:


> Thank you, that’s so sweet! Those wine bottles were pretty big! They had a martini glass behind the bar that was super sized too. Couldn’t get the bar tender to make me a massive martini in it though


That would be a dream to slip on a huge martini so you don’t have to get three to get a good buzz going. It could be only me though. LOL I love coming here sharing thoughts and pictures without judgment and just acceptance. I wish the world would become more like that.


----------



## Fierymo

My PA enjoying the great British weather.


----------



## 23adeline

Went to LV after work to buy Stardust Speedy 20 from my CA. I’m using Keepall XS sunset today 
	

		
			
		

		
	







After that went to hotpot restaurant for dinner
	

		
			
		

		
	



They serve unlimited dessert too


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> Went to LV after work to buy Stardust Speedy 20 from my CA. I’m using Keepall XS sunset today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429020
> View attachment 5429017
> View attachment 5429018
> View attachment 5429019
> View attachment 5429021
> 
> After that went to hotpot restaurant for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429015
> 
> They serve unlimited dessert too
> View attachment 5429014


Oh man oh man!! I just had a heart attack from your post. From start to finish, your post made me palpitate!! The eye candy is just so overwhelming!! I LOVE everything in your pics! Even your husband/friend’s balenciaga sneakers. ❤❤❤
ps: I love your outfit too!!!


----------



## Roxannek

COCOLUVR said:


> That would be a dream to slip on a huge martini so you don’t have to get three to get a good buzz going. It could be only me though. LOL I love coming here sharing thoughts and pictures without judgment and just acceptance. I wish the world would become more like that.


Yes! I feel the same way. This entire forum is very uplifting.


----------



## BagLady14

My Pallas BB in Anacapri


----------



## _vee

My DE key pouch came with me today to drop by UPS, get my eyebrows done and do an SB run


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks Cathindy .  Hope to see more pictures of your dreamy Stardust Speedy soon.



Cathindy said:


> Love how the bandeau totally compliments the bag!! Looks awesome




Thank you V .  It’s great to see you back my friend 



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> She’s absolutely gorgeous  What a fresh DA pairing for the weekend. You have the greatest taste in accessories, my friend (like always). I’m obsessed with this blue bandeau!


----------



## 23adeline

COCOLUVR said:


> Oh man oh man!! I just had a heart attack from your post. From start to finish, your post made me palpitate!! The eye candy is just so overwhelming!! I LOVE everything in your pics! Even your husband/friend’s balenciaga sneakers. ❤❤❤
> ps: I love your outfit too!!!


Thanks 
You are so hilarious   You even noticed my husband’s sneakers


----------



## Roxannek

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Oh wow your pics are really gorgeous!  Happy birthday! Love the pic with you and your hubby, what a sweet couple you are!
> Glad that you’re loving and enjoying your micro Métis, she’s so beautiful!


I am enjoying it and thank you


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

COCOLUVR said:


> One of the most awesome things I have encountered in South Korea is bag respect restaurant. What is bag respect restaurant you ask? When you go to Korean bbq in the city, the seating is such, you take the top off the seat and place your bag and jacket in there so it doesn’t get dirty or get meat smell on it. I have only encountered this is Seoul. As a crazy bag lady, I was beyond impressed!!❤❤❤


Oh wow that’s impressive indeed!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

My new nano speedy remains my favorite bag at the moment  So I’m trying to take her out as much as I can! This time she went with me to a mountain hotel


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> Thanks
> You are so hilarious   You even noticed my husband’s sneakers


I just took a guess because I saw the same pair in nordstroms century city the other day. LOL, I was like, wait a minute, those look familiar!! LOL!!! chances of that happening was crazy.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Took my Bella out for lunch with a friend. I love mahina bags and the Bella is such an easy grab and go bag.


----------



## bagsamplified

travelbliss said:


> *My On The Beach  travel case is with me today,  laying out,  "on the beach"  !!! ⛱
> View attachment 5085997
> View attachment 5085998
> View attachment 5086000
> *


I know this is an old post but the beauty is just timeless! Enjoy your day


----------



## travelbliss

bagsamplified said:


> I know this is an old post but the beauty is just timeless! Enjoy your day


Awww....thanks for the link to that wonderful memory !! 
I have a new case, in the Sunrise pattern which I hope to capture with a real sunrise someday soon !!  Have a great weekend !!


----------



## 23adeline

Latest 2 Speedy 20


----------



## balen.girl

Rain, shine, repeat..! So I am using my worry free bag today.


----------



## fyn72

Out and about, had breakfast at a cafe then to the Brisbane Show Grounds to see a car show. Was so busy running around all weekend it went too fast!


----------



## EveyB

Mapoon said:


> Time to finally use the scarf for this winter weather since buying it last year


Such a beautiful colour!


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Gwendo to use this DA beauty today.  Happy Friday everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428511


So beautiful with the light blue bandeau  perfect for summer! Happy Sunday!


----------



## 23adeline

Stardust Speedy 20 is getting ready to go out for the first time


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> So beautiful with the light blue bandeau  perfect for summer! Happy Sunday!



Thank you E .  I hope you have a Happy Sunday and great week ahead .


----------



## _vee

Today’s SB run


----------



## Reamie

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> My new nano speedy remains my favorite bag at the moment  So I’m trying to take her out as much as I can! This time she went with me to a mountain hotel
> View attachment 5429331


This is just the cutest!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Reamie said:


> This is just the cutest!!


Thank you so much hun!


----------



## Jumper

Breakfast with Diane


----------



## COCOLUVR

I was changing out my bag today and I just noticed Alma BB and PM are very similar in size. I don’t know why I thought PM was bigger. Maybe it’s been that long since I carried “big” bags. LOL Trying to change things up lately. (Bag size) will keep the husband.LOL


----------



## 23adeline

Received my Nano Noe
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pic of Nano‘s 
	

		
			
		

		
	




and the whole family , oh wait .. there is another Micro papillon on the way


----------



## 23adeline

I have all my stardust items with me at work today


----------



## Prada Prince

Having a cheeky Nandos with my Epi Petite Malle…


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> Before the spa and after a couple of drinks and ahi tunaMy little Micro Metis that I still can’t stop looking at and carrying everyday. I do have other bags but I can be a bit obsessive with a new one. My 60th birthday celebration continues..
> View attachment 5428527
> View attachment 5428528
> View attachment 5428529


Awww. I love all the colors you are wearing.
Your bag is sooo cute, and the cake looks yummy And happy 60th! You look so good!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Gwendo to use this DA beauty today.  Happy Friday everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428511


A perfect pairing!!! I love this bandeau!


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Gwendo to use this DA beauty today.  Happy Friday everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428511


So beautiful!


----------



## Roxannek

Sunshine mama said:


> Awww. I love all the colors you are wearing.
> Your bag is sooo cute, and the cake looks yummy And happy 60th! You look so good!


Thank you Miss Sunshine Mama  The desert was key lime cheesecake and it was so good!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you ladies .  I love this Gemini bandeau more than the one I have for my astrology sign .



Sunshine mama said:


> A perfect pairing!!! I love this bandeau!






lemondln said:


> So beautiful!


----------



## Roxannek

Going to the grocery store with my little Speedy. My baby, Fig knows I am leaving when I put on my bag. I have the most spoiled weenie dogs in the world. I know ya can’t read my shirt because it is backwards in the mirror but it says No One Likes a Shady Beach.  Very casual day because I am on island time and it is HOT!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Nice … French Riviera… with one of my favourite cutie


----------



## Roxannek

bbcerisette66 said:


> Nice … French Riviera… with one of my favourite cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430525


BEAUTIFUL! You and the bag! I tried on that Tiny Backpack and it didn’t look as pretty on me as it does on you.


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Nice … French Riviera… with one of my favourite cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430525


Really love the Tiny backpack on you dear   



Roxannek said:


> BEAUTIFUL! You and the bag! I tried on that Tiny Backpack and it didn’t look as pretty on me as it does on you.


I agree, the Tiny backpack really looks so good on her, from day one I saw her modelling pic !


----------



## 23adeline

I have to bring this tiny nano Noe out today


----------



## GJ*

Roxannek said:


> Going to the grocery store with my little Speedy. My baby, Fig knows I am leaving when I put on my bag. I have the most spoiled weenie dogs in the world. I know ya can’t read my shirt because it is backwards in the mirror but it says No One Likes a Shady Beach.  Very casual day because I am on island time and it is HOT!
> View attachment 5430522


I say the exact same thing about my dog


----------



## GJ*

in physiotherapy


----------



## bbcerisette66

Roxannek said:


> BEAUTIFUL! You and the bag! I tried on that Tiny Backpack and it didn’t look as pretty on me as it does on you.


Thank you Roxannek


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Really love the Tiny backpack on you dear
> 
> 
> I agree, the Tiny backpack really looks so good on her, from day one I saw her modelling pic !


Thank you my sweet Adeline


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> I have to bring this tiny nano Noe out today
> View attachment 5430705
> View attachment 5430706


It is adorable and gorgeous


----------



## COCOLUVR

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5430729
> 
> in physiotherapy


Is that Faline printed on your shirt?❤️❤️
such a cute look!❤️❤️
(Faline is Bambi’s girlfriend)


----------



## GJ*

COCOLUVR said:


> Is that Faline printed on your shirt?❤❤
> such a cute look!❤❤
> (Faline is Bambi’s girlfriend)


yes it is 
i love disney and collect disney shoes and of course i need matching tops


----------



## alessia70

Cathindy said:


> First outing for my newest baby  took a napkin with me for her to sit on, happy I did because the table was quite dirty
> View attachment 5428390


Beautiful!! And love seeing more dutchies here


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## gwendo25

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Gwendo to use this DA beauty today.  Happy Friday everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428511


Love it!


----------



## Cathindy

alessia70 said:


> Beautiful!! And love seeing more dutchies here



That's fun indeed!! And since we live in such a small country, hey neighbour!


----------



## 23adeline

The whole set of Spring In The City OTG pm


----------



## bbcerisette66

Let’s go !!!


----------



## fyn72

bbcerisette66 said:


> Let’s go !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431441
> View attachment 5431442


yaayyy! You finally got it! Beautiful sweetie


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> yaayyy! You finally got it! Beautiful sweetie


Thank you


----------



## gwendo25

Pochette accessoires on a chain today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Nice … French Riviera… with one of my favourite cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430525


So chic!!!
You look gorgeous and the bag is the icing on the cake!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> So chic!!!
> You look gorgeous and the bag is the icing on the cake!


Oh thank you Sunshine mama


----------



## Prada Prince

Out to dinner with my orange Epi Petite Malle…


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

rileygirl said:


> View attachment 5431154


I love the LV bracelet. I thought about getting one, but didn't do it. I love the way it looks on you.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

My classic speedy 25 with fleur de monogram bag charm at Chanel, ready to pick up a new friend


----------



## gwendo25

Just received my 2nd Pochette Accessoires this month.  So practical.


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Let’s go !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431441
> View attachment 5431442


Gorgeous! Congrats again dear!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats again dear!!


Thank you Adeline


----------



## 23adeline

Using Coussin BB today , trying new micro papillon charm as mask case 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Brought my second girl to see A-level college 
	

		
			
		

		
	



After that went for something light at an Indian restaurant


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Let’s go !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431441
> View attachment 5431442


Looks amazing on you!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Using Coussin BB today , trying new micro papillon charm as mask case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432177
> 
> Brought my second girl to see A-level college
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432176
> 
> After that went for something light at an Indian restaurant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432178


How exciting! It's so fun to do university tours(that's what I'm guessing), especially with your beautuful bag!


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> How exciting! It's so fun to do university tours(that's what I'm guessing), especially with your beautuful bag!


Yes, but we haven’t enrolled my girl  there yet , we hope she likes that college


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> Yes, but we haven’t enrolled my girl  there yet , we hope she likes that college


I am having PTSD watching this college tour pics. LOL Went through this three years ago in the states and now she is going to study abroad while my little one will be a senior in HS. I feel like they were just 5 yo not too long ago. Time flies by so quickly. We got lucky my older one stayed closed to home for college but now she will be gone for a whole years in another country. I know I should be happy but I am super sad. I am been living at the counselate lately trying to get her visa for her trip and i literally cry everyday. Only pick me up lately has been watching you beautiful ladies.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Looks amazing on you!!!


Merci ma chère Sunshine mama


----------



## EveyB

bbcerisette66 said:


> Nice … French Riviera… with one of my favourite cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430525


You look so gorgeous with your tiny backpack


----------



## bbcerisette66

EveyB said:


> You look so gorgeous with your tiny backpack


That is  so kind of you


----------



## Iamminda

COCOLUVR said:


> I am having PTSD watching this college tour pics. LOL Went through this three years ago in the states and now she is going to study abroad while my little one will be a senior in HS. I feel like they were just 5 yo not too long ago. Time flies by so quickly. We got lucky my older one stayed closed to home for college but now she will be gone for a whole years in another country. I know I should be happy but I am super sad. I am been living at the counselate lately trying to get her visa for her trip and i literally cry everyday. Only pick me up lately has been watching you beautiful ladies.



Oh my gosh, I absolutely feel your distress. Mine was going to go abroad _just _for a summer last year and I was stressing (hyperventilating ) every day for several months till the program got cancelled due to the pandemic. I know it will ultimately be good and educational for our kids (our babies ) but it’s kinda terrifying to let them go so far. Have faith it will all be fine and maybe you can visit during the year? Hang in there


----------



## bagsamplified

COCOLUVR said:


> I am having PTSD watching this college tour pics. LOL Went through this three years ago in the states and now she is going to study abroad while my little one will be a senior in HS. I feel like they were just 5 yo not too long ago. Time flies by so quickly. We got lucky my older one stayed closed to home for college but now she will be gone for a whole years in another country. I know I should be happy but I am super sad. I am been living at the counselate lately trying to get her visa for her trip and i literally cry everyday. Only pick me up lately has been watching you beautiful ladies.


Big hugs , that is hard


----------



## bagsamplified

23adeline said:


> Using Coussin BB today , trying new micro papillon charm as mask case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432177
> 
> Brought my second girl to see A-level college
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432176
> 
> After that went for something light at an Indian restaurant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432178


Good luck to your daughter! What a delicious meal too.

I couldn't help noticing you chose a Micro Papillon shaped meal to match your new mini bag


----------



## Iamminda

Using new bandeau on National Pink Day (apparently, everyday is a National Day for something ).


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Using new bandeau on National Pink Day (apparently, everyday is a National Day for something ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432715


            Wow absolutely beautiful!


----------



## COCOLUVR

Iamminda said:


> Oh my gosh, I absolutely feel your distress. Mine was going to go abroad _just _for a summer last year and I was stressing (hyperventilating ) every day for several months till the program got cancelled due to the pandemic. I know it will ultimately be good and educational for our kids (our babies ) but it’s kinda terrifying to let them go so far. Have faith it will all be fine and maybe you can visit during the year? Hang in there


I was wishing that would happen for her program as well but no, it’s full sail ahead. Because my husband was a Korean citizen (he is US now), it’s been a nightmare getting her a student visa for Seoul. It’s a handicap having a Korean parent. I was talking to my Greek friend and she is having major issues as well. Just terrible. Along with that there is the covid test we have to pass to even fly to the country. Luckily we have decided to take a family trip there and drop her off. If I didn’t even have that, I would not be able to function. I know this is lame to say but we have to fly coach because the plane tickets are crazy!! Worth it to drop her off through. I would even fly in the luggage hold if that’s what it takes. This forum has been a great pick me up for me. Watching you gorgeous ladies with your bags and sceneries is the exact escapism that I need right now. But I have to admit, the food posts have been getting me fat because I snack big time after seeing the posts. LOL


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> Using new bandeau on National Pink Day (apparently, everyday is a National Day for something ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432715


Looks absolutely stunning  I love that shade of pink.


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> Using Coussin BB today , trying new micro papillon charm as mask case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432177
> 
> Brought my second girl to see A-level college
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432176
> 
> After that went for something light at an Indian restaurant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432178


Omg, I think I forgot to congratulate you on taking your daughter college “shopping”.   You must be so proud of her. Is it easier the second time around? (Assuming this is your second child) I will be doing that next year again too. Hoping it gets better the second time around. Thanks for sharing your beautiful shots.❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .  It’s hard to be purse content on this forum but just for today, I am .



Aliluvlv said:


> Wow absolutely beautiful!






Bumbles said:


> Looks absolutely stunning  I love that shade of pink.


----------



## Iamminda

COCOLUVR said:


> I was wishing that would happen for her program as well but no, it’s full sail ahead. Because my husband was a Korean citizen (he is US now), it’s been a nightmare getting her a student visa for Seoul. It’s a handicap having a Korean parent. I was talking to my Greek friend and she is having major issues as well. Just terrible. Along with that there is the covid test we have to pass to even fly to the country. Luckily we have decided to take a family trip there and drop her off. If I didn’t even have that, I would not be able to function. I know this is lame to say but we have to fly coach because the plane tickets are crazy!! Worth it to drop her off through. I would even fly in the luggage hold if that’s what it takes. This forum has been a great pick me up for me. Watching you gorgeous ladies with your bags and sceneries is the exact escapism that I need right now. But I have to admit, the food posts have been getting me fat because I snack big time after seeing the posts. LOL



Glad to hear you are all taking a family trip to drop her off — I think while it will probably be hard for you to leave Seoul, you will feel better seeing her new environment in person.  Good luck and we are here for you with our bags and food and all .  Do check out the “I ate this!” thread if you haven’t yet.


----------



## 23adeline

COCOLUVR said:


> I am having PTSD watching this college tour pics. LOL Went through this three years ago in the states and now she is going to study abroad while my little one will be a senior in HS. I feel like they were just 5 yo not too long ago. Time flies by so quickly. We got lucky my older one stayed closed to home for college but now she will be gone for a whole years in another country. I know I should be happy but I am super sad. I am been living at the counselate lately trying to get her visa for her trip and i literally cry everyday. Only pick me up lately has been watching you beautiful ladies.





Iamminda said:


> Oh my gosh, I absolutely feel your distress. Mine was going to go abroad _just _for a summer last year and I was stressing (hyperventilating ) every day for several months till the program got cancelled due to the pandemic. I know it will ultimately be good and educational for our kids (our babies ) but it’s kinda terrifying to let them go so far. Have faith it will all be fine and maybe you can visit during the year? Hang in there





bagsamplified said:


> Good luck to your daughter! What a delicious meal too.
> 
> I couldn't help noticing you chose a Micro Papillon shaped meal to match your new mini bag





COCOLUVR said:


> Omg, I think I forgot to congratulate you on taking your daughter college “shopping”.   You must be so proud of her. Is it easier the second time around? (Assuming this is your second child) I will be doing that next year again too. Hoping it gets better the second time around. Thanks for sharing your beautiful shots.❤❤❤


Thanks all! 
Now our chat broaden to sending kids to colleges   
My eldest girl who is in London now was studying at a boarding A level college, but this second girl has mild depression, so we dare not let her go to that boarding A level college, we prefer to let her stay at home and travel to a nearby college for classes.
Her ultimate goal is to study overseas too, but I’m ok with that because with internet, we don’t feel that far apart. Sometimes I chat with eldest girl until 2-3am our time  Furthermore kids come back once a year during summer break .


----------



## DrTootr

Weekend crew and I'm going neutral! Mixing some LV with my new Adidas x Gucci phone case. Happy Friday everyone x


----------



## bagsamplified

DrTootr said:


> Weekend crew and I'm going neutral! Mixing some LV with my new Adidas x Gucci phone case. Happy Friday everyone x
> 
> View attachment 5432948
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432949


Happy Friday Donna and love your matching nails again! Was watching your SITC Kirigami video over the weekend to help with a shopping trip


----------



## DrTootr

bagsamplified said:


> Happy Friday Donna and love your matching nails again! Was watching your SITC Kirigami video over the weekend to help with a shopping trip


Hey @bagsamplified and thank you  
Have fun on your shopping trip and can't wait to see what you get! Hope my video helped x


----------



## Cathindy

Iamminda said:


> Using new bandeau on National Pink Day (apparently, everyday is a National Day for something ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432715



This is beautiful!!


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Using new bandeau on National Pink Day (apparently, everyday is a National Day for something ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432715


Always pretty in pink you are  gorgeous bag!  Happy Friday all!


----------



## COCOLUVR

Iamminda said:


> Glad to hear you are all taking a family trip to drop her off — I think while it will probably be hard for you to leave Seoul, you will feel better seeing her new environment in person.  Good luck and we are here for you with our bags and food and all .  Do check out the “I ate this!” thread if you haven’t yet.


OMG, thanks for the heads up. I see Adeline’s photos and I make myself a cup of Japanese ramen. Eating that with Kimchee before bedtime has been terrible for my waistline. But man, it really picks me up.❤️❤️ I am going to torture you guys when I land in SK next week.


----------



## bagsamplified

COCOLUVR said:


> OMG, thanks for the heads up. I see Adeline’s photos and I make myself a cup of Japanese ramen. Eating that with Kimchee before bedtime has been terrible for my waistline. But man, it really picks me up.❤❤ I am going to torture you guys when I land in SK next week.


We will look forward to your stories and  dream of the wonderful food you all will enjoy!! Wishing you and your family the very best


----------



## 23adeline

Boite chapeau Souple Crafty


----------



## Aliluvlv

Alma bb to work today. Happy Friday! #celebratepride


----------



## cielopark

My morning routine, coffee and croissant with some eye candies feat. my latest slg


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .  It may be silly to say but it’s a joy to carry this one.  Happy Friday to you all 



Cathindy said:


> This is beautiful!!





DrTr said:


> Always pretty in pink you are  gorgeous bag!  Happy Friday all!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5433089
> 
> Alma bb to work today. Happy Friday! #celebratepride



So pretty with the charm and mono strap A . I love this indigo color (which may or may not be on my wishlist ). Happy Weekend


----------



## Bumbles

cielopark said:


> My morning routine, coffee and croissant with some eye candies feat. my latest slg
> View attachment 5433163


That Chanel is gorgeous! Is it the card holder wallet?


----------



## Bumbles

I


Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5433089
> 
> Alma bb to work today. Happy Friday! #celebratepride


love your alma!   Looks gorgeous and still brand new!


----------



## DrTr

Aliluvlv said:


> Alma bb to work today. Happy Friday! #celebratepride


Yes! Love your bag   And celebrate indeed


----------



## Bumbles

Dinner date night bag


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> Dinner date night bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433587


Lovely bag and pic! Hope you had a great date night.


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ladies .  It may be silly to say but it’s a joy to carry this one.  Happy Friday to you all


Never silly to say it’s a joy to carry a gorgeous bag we love!!


----------



## bagsamplified

Bumbles said:


> Dinner date night bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433587


So CUTE @Bumbles ! What a great bag for dinner date!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Dinner date night bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433587


Such a cute bag!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> So pretty with the charm and mono strap A . I love this indigo color (which may or may not be on my wishlist ). Happy Weekend


 Thank you M! I think Indigo would be a lovely addition to your RB and black Alma bbs  Have a great weekend my friend!


Bumbles said:


> I love your alma!   Looks gorgeous and still brand new!


 Thank you Bumbles! It’s hard to believe I got her in 2019. She looks the same to me too.  I love your beautiful heart bag and hope you had a wonderful date night!


DrTr said:


> Yes! Love your bag   And celebrate indeed


 Thank you DrTr! I need to use her more often! I’m always glad when I do… makes me feel instantly put together.


----------



## cielopark

Bumbles said:


> That Chanel is gorgeous! Is it the card holder wallet?




Thank you! its the flap card holder with the back pocket. its the new one with microchip.


----------



## BagLady14

Comparing my old Epi bags with new Buci


----------



## bbcerisette66

BagLady14 said:


> Comparing my old Epi bags with new Buci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433984


Your Alma bb fuchsia is gorgeous. I have to find a preloved one


----------



## cataleya

My caramel neonoe at work. Fits my 10" laptop comfortably.


----------



## _vee

Using my Croisette Chain Wallet today to run errands. Happy Saturday!


----------



## swags

Weekend vibes


----------



## shyviolet

my hubby asked me “Is that a bag?”
I answered “No, so technically I only bought 1 bag last year, it is time I buy a bag this year”


----------



## brnicutie

I went to Zara today with my MPs and the whole store was on sale. I have a feeling they’re going out of business.


----------



## fyn72

Went to a car show, chilly Sunday morning!


----------



## Cathindy

brnicutie said:


> I went to Zara today with my MPs and the whole store was on sale. I have a feeling they’re going out of business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434478
> View attachment 5434479


 
It’s just their normal sale! Zara always puts the whole store on sale a few times a year (expect for the newest collection). Here in the Netherlands people go above and beyond to snag the best items from the sale  I prepared my cart in the app with sale items and 3 minutes after the sale started a lot of items where already sold out, stalking LV website is nothing compared with Zara sale


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Using new bandeau on National Pink Day (apparently, everyday is a National Day for something ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432715


Simply breathtaking IM!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cielopark said:


> My morning routine, coffee and croissant with some eye candies feat. my latest slg
> View attachment 5433163


Love your cute Tumi too. I like how you paired it with the LV strap!


----------



## DrTr

Not very “action-y” but I carried this to go get an iced tea. I so rarely get a mani professionally anymore couldn’t resist!  I do love the Kirigami sets - always the best colors. Dk how I got this effect - it looks like my bag and hand are floating disembodied somewhere!


----------



## cielopark

Sunshine mama said:


> Love your cute Tumi too. I like how you paired it with the LV strap!




Thank you!   i love the color combo too


----------



## brnicutie

Cathindy said:


> It’s just their normal sale! Zara always puts the whole store on sale a few times a year (expect for the newest collection). Here in the Netherlands people go above and beyond to snag the best items from the sale  I prepared my cart in the app with sale items and 3 minutes after the sale started a lot of items where already sold out, stalking LV website is nothing compared with Zara sale


That's good to know. I've never seen the store like that before. The whole place was ransacked. I buy some of their stuff, but not consistently.


----------



## Cathindy

brnicutie said:


> That's good to know. I've never seen the store like that before. The whole place was ransacked. I buy some of their stuff, but not consistently.



The store is a rampage during sale indeed  I buy on a weekly base from Zara, but always online


----------



## Cathindy

I think this was more “me in action” this weekend but I finally came up with a new storage solution for my bags and I’m quite proud of the result  It’s the Kallax closet from IKEA with some of the inserts. In time the straps will have to move to make room for bags but for know they can be there.


----------



## brnicutie

Cathindy said:


> The store is a rampage during sale indeed  I buy on a weekly base from Zara, but always online


Do you buy online because you're far from the store? I always like buying things in person. I like to see and try the items on before I purchase. Some companies, their sizing is always off. It's good to know that their sizing is pretty consistent. Where I live the weather is the same the whole year, so many of their items are not wearable here.


----------



## brnicutie

Cathindy said:


> I think this was more “me in action” this weekend but I finally came up with a new storage solution for my bags and I’m quite proud of the result  It’s the Kallax closet from IKEA with some of the inserts. In time the straps will have to move to make room for bags but for know they can be there.
> View attachment 5434737


I love this. It's perfect. I wish we had an IKEA here.


----------



## Cathindy

brnicutie said:


> Do you buy online because you're far from the store? I always like buying things in person. I like to see and try the items on before I purchase. Some companies, their sizing is always off. It's good to know that their sizing is pretty consistent. Where I live the weather is the same the whole year, so many of their items are not wearable here.



Nooo, I have at least 5 Zara stores in the area trying clothes in store is such a hassle here because I can only go on the weekends and then it’s very crowded in the city and I don’t like that but because I order very often I can estimate from the pictures if it could be for me or not, I don’t return a lot of the things luckily!


----------



## 23adeline

LV and durians


----------



## Roe




----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Not very “action-y” but I carried this to go get an iced tea. I so rarely get a mani professionally anymore couldn’t resist!  I do love the Kirigami sets - always the best colors. Dk how I got this effect - it looks like my bag and hand are floating disembodied somewhere!
> 
> View attachment 5434645



Pretty T . I think this is a “action-y” shot because it looks like you are doing magic there with this special effect . Hope you enjoyed your refreshing ice tea on this lovely Sunday .


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Simply breathtaking IM!!!



Thank you dear


----------



## DrTr

Took my puppers and our favorite LV sling bag for a walk and a car wash.  I swear this sling is one of my most useful bags when you need a body hugging hands free bag.  I can’t remember the lovely tpfer that started this photo trend in a car wash but you can get the most interesting pics! Thanks to you whoever did the first!  Gives me something to do while my car gets pulled through the wash


----------



## brnicutie

23adeline said:


> LV and durians
> View attachment 5434751


My mom loves durian and stinky tofu. I can't bring myself to try it lol. I love lychee and longan though. I eat those all up. That charm looks great on the nano.


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Using new bandeau on National Pink Day (apparently, everyday is a National Day for something ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432715


Wow this is absolutely stunning!


----------



## EveyB

Bumbles said:


> Dinner date night bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433587


Perfect bag for dinner date! Hope you had a lovely dinner!


----------



## EveyB

brnicutie said:


> Do you buy online because you're far from the store? I always like buying things in person. I like to see and try the items on before I purchase. Some companies, their sizing is always off. It's good to know that their sizing is pretty consistent. Where I live the weather is the same the whole year, so many of their items are not wearable here.


I usually prefer buying in person too, but for Zara I only buy online. I never find what I‘m looking for at the store, the fitting rooms are small, and the lines usually endless. But online works really well!


----------



## EveyB

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5433089
> 
> Alma bb to work today. Happy Friday! #celebratepride


Love your indigo Alma with the charm and strap


----------



## brnicutie

EveyB said:


> I usually prefer buying in person too, but for Zara I only buy online. I never find what I‘m looking for at the store, the fitting rooms are small, and the lines usually endless. But online works really well!


I never knew that Zara was such a busy store. I live 2 minutes away, so I'm always there at the mall in general. I don't go to Zara that often, but every time that I was there they don't seem that busy. There's always maybe 3-4 people in line.


----------



## shyviolet

Cathindy said:


> I think this was more “me in action” this weekend but I finally came up with a new storage solution for my bags and I’m quite proud of the result  It’s the Kallax closet from IKEA with some of the inserts. In time the straps will have to move to make room for bags but for know they can be there.
> View attachment 5434737


Lovely

Me, I still haven’t figured out which  should I organise in my Brimnes cabinet


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTr said:


> Took my puppers and our favorite LV sling bag for a walk and a car wash.  I swear this sling is one of my most useful bags when you need a body hugging hands free bag.  I can’t remember the lovely tpfer that started this photo trend in a car wash but you can get the most interesting pics! Thanks to you whoever did the first!  Gives me something to do while my car gets pulled through the wash
> 
> View attachment 5435016
> View attachment 5435017
> View attachment 5435018


Beautiful piece and awesome pictures!


----------



## Aliluvlv

EveyB said:


> Love your indigo Alma with the charm and strap


Thank you so much EveyB!


----------



## Bumbles

EveyB said:


> Perfect bag for dinner date! Hope you had a lovely dinner!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday my butterfly


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Wow this is absolutely stunning!



Thanks so much, E .  Wishing you a good week ahead


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Took my puppers and our favorite LV sling bag for a walk and a car wash.  I swear this sling is one of my most useful bags when you need a body hugging hands free bag.  I can’t remember the lovely tpfer that started this photo trend in a car wash but you can get the most interesting pics! Thanks to you whoever did the first!  Gives me something to do while my car gets pulled through the wash
> 
> View attachment 5435016
> View attachment 5435017
> View attachment 5435018



Love this sling bag T — wish they would make more bags with this mono eclipse stripe pattern.  I believe it was our dear @Sunshine mama who started the car wash photo trend (it is sure a fun way to pass time during a carwash).


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday my butterfly
> View attachment 5435067


Love this look SM! You look so fresh and sweet in pink, love the sneakers too (a perfect finish)


----------



## bfly

Been a while I don’t post here. Sunday with my beloved felice.


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday my butterfly
> View attachment 5435067


Your Papillon is so cute and pretty and you look gorgeous!   May I ask where your dress and sneakers are from?


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday my butterfly
> View attachment 5435067


Adorable !!!! I love your dress too


----------



## bagsamplified

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday my butterfly
> View attachment 5435067


Agreed, your whole outfit is gorgeous and your Papillon!!


----------



## Reamie

This bag makes me happy…..I never thought I’d get this bag, lack of closure, shoulder bag, all things I said no way to. Now I LOVE it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bagsamplified said:


> Agreed, your whole outfit is gorgeous and your Papillon!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Adorable !!!! I love your dress too


Thank you.
Tu es trop gentil!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday my butterfly
> View attachment 5435067


You and your butterfly are GORGEOUS!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> Tu es trop gentil!


Ton français est parfait


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Love this sling bag T — wish they would make more bags with this mono eclipse stripe pattern.  I believe it was our dear @Sunshine mama who started the car wash photo trend (it is sure a fun way to pass time during a carwash).


Thanks M!! I thought maybe it was @Sunshine mama  but wasn’t sure!  Yes, I have multiple car wash photos of different bags  good thing to be so easily amused. I wish they would make more with that mono eclipse pattern too without the patches. I’m truly a sucker for mono and mono eclipse. (I believe you join me in that). My favorite is the one where it looks like I’m growing some lovely green plant out of my bag


----------



## DrTr

bfly said:


> Been a while I don’t post here. Sunday with my beloved felice.
> 
> View attachment 5435123
> View attachment 5435124


So glad you did post here - you and your FP are lovely!!


----------



## 23adeline

Visiting new home of my bags , probably triggered by @Cathindy   



My husband’s home office


----------



## GJ*

23adeline said:


> Visiting new home of my bags , probably triggered by @Cathindy
> View attachment 5435460
> View attachment 5435461
> 
> My husband’s home office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435462


I think you need a safe room for all your bags.  
I'm looking forward to seeing the room set up.  
I also started redesigning the dressing room some time ago, I ran out of space and wanted to do something nice.  Next year we want to continue renovating the house, maybe I'll get more space somewhere. Or I have to buy less, then I have more money to renovate and I need less space


----------



## Cathindy

23adeline said:


> Visiting new home of my bags , probably triggered by @Cathindy
> View attachment 5435460
> View attachment 5435461
> 
> My husband’s home office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435462



Hahahaha, well you for sure need a bigger closet then my tiny 2x2  can’t wait for the end result


----------



## bfly

DrTr said:


> So glad you did post here - you and your FP are lovely!!



Thank you dear. I stayed away from TPF for sometimes now I am back. I miss you guys and I miss seeing the reveals and all lovely LV pictures in action.


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> LV and durians
> View attachment 5434751


I love this pic!!


----------



## DrTr

bfly said:


> Thank you dear. I stayed away from TPF for sometimes now I am back. I miss you guys and I miss seeing the reveals and all lovely LV pictures in action.


We missed you - but I get it. Sometimes I have to back off for awhile - too many sweet enablers!


----------



## GAN

Brought my new stardust nano speedy out for 1st time, to accompany me while I work!  it is so pretty and really cheers up my mood!


----------



## EveyB

cpjoseph73 said:


> and just realized the new strap is removable!! so I can wear other straps I have to change the look. However, the Sienna (caramel) color in person is not as pretty as it is shown in the website..I need to think about it ..why is it always so hard to decide!!


Did you end up getting the Pont 9?


----------



## EveyB

bfly said:


> Been a while I don’t post here. Sunday with my beloved felice.
> 
> View attachment 5435123
> View attachment 5435124


Good to see you again   Felicie in amaranthe is so beautiful!


----------



## Bumbles

GAN said:


> Brought my new stardust nano speedy out for 1st time, to accompany me while I work!  it is so pretty and really cheers up my mood!
> 
> View attachment 5435811


What a gorgeous pic of your bag!  I’m in love just looking at it! I noticed the embossing for the pink nano speedy were really well done for the stardust. Makes it look amazing and the yellow shimmer is so special too! Great choice!


----------



## GJ*

today my nerverfull was allowed to go for a dog walk because we went to the vet afterwards.


----------



## gwendo25

Felicie today!


----------



## bbcerisette66

gwendo25 said:


> Felicie today!
> View attachment 5435943


Beautiful in that colour


----------



## gwendo25

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful in that colour


Thank you!


----------



## Bumbles

GJ* said:


> today my nerverfull was allowed to go for a dog walk because we went to the vet afterwards.
> View attachment 5435942


Such a gorgeous pic!  Did you get anything else from the sunrise when you returned the neverfull? I always remember the gorgeous pic with the Aldo pastel shoes. How are they by the way? Are they comfy?


----------



## GJ*

Bumbles said:


> Such a gorgeous pic!  Did you get anything else from the sunrise when you returned the neverfull? I always remember the gorgeous pic with the Aldo pastel shoes. How are they by the way? Are they comfy?


that's nice that you remember it  
i kept the sunrise pastel neverfull and also the sneakers   they are very comfortable and the bag is easier to combine than the escale pastel neverfull.  otherwise i bought the sunglass case and the sunset khaki on the go mm.



but i'm a bit sad that i bought the straws and pouch set in monogram because i didn't see that it also comes in sunrise pastel


----------



## Bumbles

GJ* said:


> that's nice that you remember it
> i kept the sunrise pastel neverfull and also the sneakers   they are very comfortable and the bag is easier to combine than the escale pastel neverfull.  otherwise i bought the sunglass case and the sunset khaki on the go mm.
> View attachment 5436067
> 
> 
> but i'm a bit sad that i bought the straws and pouch set in monogram because i didn't see that it also comes in sunrise pastel


That’s great you kept the neverfull sunrise. So glad it worked out perfectly for you and also with the matching sneakers!    Oh and the otg khaki and those shoes? Is it another Aldo one? That’s a beautiful matchy matchy set too! I love it! And the cute btp keychain. Very pretty indeed! Yeah I know how you feel abt getting something then it being released in the colourway you like and not being able to get it. But that’s ok. You have 3 gorgeous pieces from the sunrise/khaki in your collection for you to enjoy!


----------



## GJ*

Bumbles said:


> That’s great you kept the neverfull sunrise. So glad it worked out perfectly for you and also with the matching sneakers!    Oh and the otg khaki and those shoes? Is it another Aldo one? That’s a beautiful matchy matchy set too! I love it! And the cute btp keychain. Very pretty indeed! Yeah I know how you feel abt getting something then it being released in the colourway you like and not being able to get it. But that’s ok. You have 3 gorgeous pieces from the sunrise/khaki in your collection for you to enjoy!


the shoes are from Pepe Jeans.  i love it when the shoes and bags match without being from the same brand.  that's why i always try to find shoes that fit 
what saddens me the most is that i didn't see the other straws and pouch set, it must have been available at the end of april when i bought mine and it was love at the first sight with the other one


----------



## LVovely

At the pedriatician today - I added a vachetta strap to my Speedy 20 for a more „classic“ look when I don‘t feel like the fabric strap


----------



## LVovely

GJ* said:


> today my nerverfull was allowed to go for a dog walk because we went to the vet afterwards.
> View attachment 5435942


Is that a cat charm ? Lovely Neverfull!


----------



## Nurse_Heather

Family photo!


----------



## GJ*

lovelyrita said:


> Is that a cat charm ? Lovely Neverfull!


yes it's the catogram bag charm


----------



## 23adeline

GJ* said:


> I think you need a safe room for all your bags.
> I'm looking forward to seeing the room set up.
> I also started redesigning the dressing room some time ago, I ran out of space and wanted to do something nice.  Next year we want to continue renovating the house, maybe I'll get more space somewhere. Or I have to buy less, then I have more money to renovate and I need less space


Looking forward to see your redesigned dressing room too   


Cathindy said:


> Hahahaha, well you for sure need a bigger closet then my tiny 2x2  can’t wait for the end result


My current CA and ex CA said they would help me arrange my bags but I’m afraid they would say my place for bags is not big enough


----------



## 23adeline

Too busy at work these 2 days, so only have bags pic in my car .

Brought the vanity charm for my earrings because I planned to go hair salon after work but didn’t go because couldn’t finished work on time


----------



## anachronism

She came with me for a doctor’s appointment!


----------



## anachronism

23adeline said:


> Visiting new home of my bags , probably triggered by @Cathindy
> View attachment 5435460
> View attachment 5435461
> 
> My husband’s home office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435462



Please please pleaaaase post pictures when it’s done and filled with goodies!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Old nano speedy for a walk at the sunny weekend


----------



## DME

anachronism said:


> Please please pleaaaase post pictures when it’s done and filled with goodies!



Is it just me, or is anyone else interested in seeing the current setup so we can compare? I’ve always said I wanted to tour @23adeline ‘s closet!


----------



## brnicutie

Sophie came with me to Sam’s Club today. I love to get their combo pizza with Coke float Icee.


----------



## 23adeline

anachronism said:


> Please please pleaaaase post pictures when it’s done and filled with goodies!


Definitely 



DME said:


> Is it just me, or is anyone else interested in seeing the current setup so we can compare? I’ve always said I wanted to tour @23adeline ‘s closet!


Currently my bags are in their own dust bag when I’m not using them, I wasn’t into bags when I moved to this current house, therefore there isn’t any bag display shelf in my walk-in wardrobe


----------



## 23adeline

Spring in the city OTG pm


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Spring in the city OTG pm
> View attachment 5437448


Such a pretty pastel bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday and today.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday and today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436826
> View attachment 5437496


Wow that combination of the LV strap and charm on your delicious pink bag is sooooooooooo gorgeous!  What bag is that? Spectacular pic!


----------



## anachronism

DME said:


> Is it just me, or is anyone else interested in seeing the current setup so we can compare? I’ve always said I wanted to tour @23adeline ‘s closet!


YES! Would love a tour. 


Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday and today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436826
> View attachment 5437496



omg love the red and black sooo much. And the pink is adorable!


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> Sophie came with me to Sam’s Club today. I love to get their combo pizza with Coke float Icee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437332



Looks like Sam’s Club has better food than Costco’s  — a coke float sounds great .  May need to check out Sam’s.


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Looks like Sam’s Club has better food than Costco’s  — a coke float sounds great .  May need to check out Sam’s.


Yes, I love their floats and in Hawaii they serve a kalua pork plate with rice.


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> Yes, I love their floats and in Hawaii they serve a kalua pork plate with rice.



Gosh, I miss the food — and shopping  — in HI.  Have a great rest of the week


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Gosh, I miss the food — and shopping  — in HI.  Have a great rest of the week


You too, Minda! Have a great week.


----------



## boyoverboard

My DG clés at work today.


----------



## anachronism

My new pocket organizer! It's so stunning and smells yummy!!! And Made in France.


----------



## DME

23adeline said:


> Definitely
> 
> 
> Currently my bags are in their own dust bag when I’m not using them, I wasn’t into bags when I moved to this current house, therefore there isn’t any bag display shelf in my walk-in wardrobe



Can’t wait to see the new setup! And there was a time you weren’t really into bags? I find that so hard to believe given your stunning collection!


----------



## musiclover

Start of summer…


----------



## Aliluvlv

musiclover said:


> Start of summer…
> View attachment 5437938


So beautiful and fresh looking musiclover and great to see you again! Happy summer!


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> So beautiful and fresh looking musiclover and great to see you again! Happy summer!


Hi Ali, it’s good to be back!  It was the last day of school and everything’s now tidied up and put away till next year.  It was a very busy year but happy to think about summer now and summer bags. I’ve carried Speedy DA all week and it’s lovely and fresh as you say!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Start of summer…
> View attachment 5437938



So beautiful with the flowers in the back ML  — lovely shade of patina too.  Yeah to summer starting for you — time to rest, relax and have fun .


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful with the flowers in the back ML  — lovely shade of patina too.  Yeah to summer starting for you — time to rest, relax and have fun .


Thank you, Iam!  I’m in the school garden with the lovely roses.  Speedy is four years old now and the patina keeps on getting more beautiful!


----------



## rebeccaerin

I took my LV multicolore blanc pochette with me to a wedding last weekend!


----------



## 23adeline

DME said:


> Can’t wait to see the new setup! And there was a time you weren’t really into bags? I find that so hard to believe given your stunning collection!


I only started buying LV in 2010
I don’t know how long more before we could move to new house, my hubby is a perfectionist, he would request the workers to alter here and there , even for things that are minor in my opinion  
Luckily we are not selling this current house, so he could take his own sweet time to build his perfect new house


----------



## 23adeline

Some LV at work today


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy July 1st and Canada Day  Still loving my little LV cat accessory. Hope your weekend is a blast!


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Some LV at work today
> View attachment 5438111


So cute


----------



## LVovely

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy July 1st and Canada Day  Still loving my little LV cat accessory. Hope your weekend is a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438190


Love how your pants match your beautiful fllowers ! And the cat charm‘s so cute. I find these little details give moments of joy throughout the day!


----------



## GJ*

pack up, tomorrow we're off to our old homeland: Tuscany


----------



## Aliluvlv

Switching bags and taking a half day off to get my hair cut and colored. I bought this bag years ago but this is the first I’m using her (color is like a Kate Spade version of Guimauve  ). Happy Canada day neighbors and for those in the US happy 4th of July weekend! Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy July 1st and Canada Day  Still loving my little LV cat accessory. Hope your weekend is a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438190


Happy Canada Day from the Westcoast, My!  You’ve done an absolutely gorgeous job with your planters!


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5438467
> 
> Switching bags and taking a half day off to get my hair cut and colored. I bought this bag years ago but this is the first I’m using her (color is like a Kate Spade version of Guimauve  ). Happy Canada day neighbors and for those in the US happy 4th of July weekend! Hope everyone has a great weekend!


This is such a lovely combination, Ali!  I really like the KS bucket bag!  Lovely mini-pochette and cousins on your Rosalie- mine is with the fuchsia button and interior!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5438467
> 
> Switching bags and taking a half day off to get my hair cut and colored. I bought this bag years ago but this is the first I’m using her (color is like a Kate Spade version of Guimauve  ). Happy Canada day neighbors and for those in the US happy 4th of July weekend! Hope everyone has a great weekend!



Love your pretty KS bag — I can’t seem to get enough pink bags it seems   Adore little Vivienne in Japan — wished I had gotten a Japan Xmas piece.  Have a great weekend my friend


----------



## Roxannek

The hubby and I are starting the July 4th weekend a bit early. At Galveston Island Brewery with my delicious Nightfall Porter and Pink MM.


----------



## Iamminda

Launch day  (first day out) with my toiletry pouch on chain .  Happy July 4th, Canada Day, and Weekend


----------



## bagsamplified

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5438467
> 
> Switching bags and taking a half day off to get my hair cut and colored. I bought this bag years ago but this is the first I’m using her (color is like a Kate Spade version of Guimauve  ). Happy Canada day neighbors and for those in the US happy 4th of July weekend! Hope everyone has a great weekend!


Happy Canada Day and happy 4th to everyone in US! Love the color combos in your pic!


----------



## bagsamplified

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy July 1st and Canada Day  Still loving my little LV cat accessory. Hope your weekend is a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438190


Happy Canada Day! Love the colours on theme!


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Launch day  (first day out) with my toiletry pouch on chain .  Happy July 4th, Canada Day, and Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438809


Same right back! Gorgeous new pouch - wowza red!!!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Launch day  (first day out) with my toiletry pouch on chain .  Happy July 4th, Canada Day, and Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438809


This is really beautiful with the silver chain, Iam!  I just love it!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much ladies .  I was late to the TP26 party but totally love it now as an easy grab and go piece.



DrTr said:


> Same right back! Gorgeous new pouch - wowza red!!!





musiclover said:


> This is really beautiful with the silver chain, Iam!  I just love it!


----------



## Aliluvlv

musiclover said:


> This is such a lovely combination, Ali!  I really like the KS bucket bag!  Lovely mini-pochette and cousins on your Rosalie- mine is with the fuchsia button and interior!


 Thank you I can’t believe this is my first day using her! I love that you have a fuchsia Rosalie. It was a tough choice between the two when I got mine 2 years ago (total pandemic buy ). Typically I use a cles pochette as my wallet but when I want to be more organized and don’t mind the extra width I use the Rosalie.


Iamminda said:


> Love your pretty KS bag — I can’t seem to get enough pink bags it seems  Adore little Vivienne in Japan — wished I had gotten a Japan Xmas piece. Have a great weekend my friend


 Thank you sweet M! I wish I’d gotten many of your beautiful bags!  That’s a high compliment indeed! Happy 4th! 


Iamminda said:


> Launch day  (first day out) with my toiletry pouch on chain .  Happy July 4th, Canada Day, and Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438809


 Wow M! Way to work your magical powers and turn an approved purchase (slg ) into a super gorgeous bag! Brilliant! 


bagsamplified said:


> Happy Canada Day and happy 4th to everyone in US! Love the color combos in your pic!


 Thank you so much! I was happily surprised how well they all got along.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you sweet M! I wish I’d gotten many of your beautiful bags!  That’s a high compliment indeed! Happy 4th!
> Wow M! Way to work your magical powers and turn an approved purchase (slg ) into a super gorgeous bag! Brilliant!



Thanks kindly A .  Am really trying to stick with my no new (leather/coated canvas ) bag ban


----------



## eena1230

gwendo25 said:


> Spring street chain charm on my Croisette’s.
> View attachment 5427469
> View attachment 5427470


I really love this bags! So beautiful! Can I ask if an iPhone 13 pro max fit? I hope it does because I really want to buy one. Thanks in advance


----------



## eena1230

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Gwendo to use this DA beauty today.  Happy Friday everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428511


So pretty!


----------



## EveyB

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5438467
> 
> Switching bags and taking a half day off to get my hair cut and colored. I bought this bag years ago but this is the first I’m using her (color is like a Kate Spade version of Guimauve  ). Happy Canada day neighbors and for those in the US happy 4th of July weekend! Hope everyone has a great weekend!


Lovely combination!   The Vivienne in Japan was the best imo. Happy Weekend!


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Launch day  (first day out) with my toiletry pouch on chain .  Happy July 4th, Canada Day, and Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438809


You did a wonderful job here! 
Which colour Epi is this?
Happy long weekend!


----------



## 23adeline

I’m going to a secondary schoolmates gathering later, so excited  
Using this mini Crafty twist which is carefree and long enough for me to carry crossbody


----------



## bbcerisette66

Roxannek said:


> The hubby and I are starting the July 4th weekend a bit early. At Galveston Island Brewery with my delicious Nightfall Porter and Pink MM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438802
> View attachment 5438803


Gorgeous mini Métis !!!! So cute and beautiful colour


----------



## Mapoon

Fusion of two brands…my beautiful alma bb with my new H rodeo Pegase MM and my classic monogram scarf  heading for my hubby’s birthday dinner


----------



## EveyB

Your Alma with the Pegase is so pretty and the scarf looks gorgeous on you! Hope you two have a wonderful dinner!


----------



## Mapoon

EveyB said:


> Your Alma with the Pegase is so pretty and the scarf looks gorgeous on you! Hope you two have a wonderful dinner!


Thank you so much dearie for your kind words!  Yes we did have a lovely dinner with our daughter (taking the photo) as our little lightbulb


----------



## _vee

Dinner last night  Happy Canada Day! And happy 4th of July to our US friends!


----------



## Aliluvlv

EveyB said:


> Lovely combination!   The Vivienne in Japan was the best imo. Happy Weekend!


Thank you so much EveyB! I agree - I just love the colors!  It’s also a sentimental piece for me since I was fortunate to travel to Japan once during sakura season and the little white cat on the bridge reminded me of my white and beige boy kitty who passed away last July.   Happy weekend!


----------



## Bumbles

Mapoon said:


> Fusion of two brands…my beautiful alma bb with my new H rodeo Pegase MM and my classic monogram scarf  heading for my hubby’s birthday dinner


You finally scored a h Pegase! Congrats M!  It looks stunning with the alma bb. Very nice addition. It compliments it perfectly! And the scarf lovely too! Hope you had a lovely dinner with hubby for his bday!


----------



## anachronism

She went shopping with me.


----------



## Iamminda

Mapoon said:


> Fusion of two brands…my beautiful alma bb with my new H rodeo Pegase MM and my classic monogram scarf  heading for my hubby’s birthday dinner



I love your beautiful Coquelicot Alma as is.  But adding the Pegase to it takes it to the next level — amazing bag/charm combo.  What a beautiful couple you and your DH make — Happy BD to him .  Glad to see you posting on the forum again btw


----------



## Iamminda

eena1230 said:


> So pretty!



Thanks so much Eena


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> You did a wonderful job here!
> Which colour Epi is this?
> Happy long weekend!



Thanks kindly E .  This color is fuschia (kind of a Fall color but I didn’t want to wait  to use this piece).  Hope you are enjoying your weekend .


----------



## Loriad

Iamminda said:


> Looks like Sam’s Club has better food than Costco’s  — a coke float sounds great .  May need to check out Sam’s.


Costco never should have gotten rid of their combo pizza! And the turkey sandwich!


----------



## eena1230

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much Eena
> [/QUOTE





Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much Eena


How do you like the bag, Minda? I really want one but not sure if my iPhone 13 pro max will fit.. it is such a lovely bag. Thanks in advance


----------



## GJ*

finally arrived after 11 hours of driving


----------



## LVovely

GJ* said:


> finally arrived after 11 hours of driving
> View attachment 5439494
> 
> View attachment 5439495


How beautiful! Enjoy your holiday! You bag fits perfectly!


----------



## boyoverboard

Took my vintage Amazone into the boutique to be sent off for repair today. Stopped for a frozen margarita before going to see the Van Gogh Alive exhibit.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bagsamplified said:


> Happy Canada Day! Love the colours on theme!


 TY! A joyful holiday weekend to you 



musiclover said:


> Happy Canada Day from the Westcoast, My!  You’ve done an absolutely gorgeous job with your planters!


Thanks hun! Hope your Canada Day was fabulous  



Iamminda said:


> Launch day  (first day out) with my toiletry pouch on chain .  Happy July 4th, Canada Day, and Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438809


Happy first day out with your beautiful Epi pouch, IM  I love that vivid red seat it’s on too! And a happiest holiday weekend to you and yours!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

lovelyrita said:


> Love how your pants match your beautiful fllowers ! And the cat charm‘s so cute. I find these little details give moments of joy throughout the day!


Haha that was not intentional! I just woke up and felt like rocking Canada Day colours. Thank you for your kind compliments hun - I completely agree with you on the joy of little things   Happy 4th of July weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

eena1230 said:


> How do you like the bag, Minda? I really want one but not sure if my iPhone 13 pro max will fit.. it is such a lovely bag. Thanks in advance



Glad to talk about this bag Eena .  I like it a lot now that I am using small bags more than before.  The Apple website said the length of the 13 pro max is 6.7 inch. If this is accurate, then your phone should fit in easily.  I measured the opening of the bag and you can easily slide in something that is up to 7.5 inch across.  It is a smaller bag compared to say, a P Metis but it holds enough for me for casual everyday errands.  I have owned it only for a few months though. The only 2 slight cons I can think of is 1. Sometimes it doesn’t stand up by itself depending on where you set it down so you might have to watch it because you don’t want it to fall forward and scratch the lock. If needed, you kinda have to balance it (not sure it this makes sense) so it stays put.  2. If you wear it crossbody and want to get into the bag, the stationary handle can feel a little awkward against your body when you lift the flap all the way back.  I just hold the bag out a couple inches away from my body to remedy this.  These things are no big deal to me.  Hope this helps a bit


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much, my lovely friend .  Hope you are enjoying your weekend too .



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy first day out with your beautiful Epi pouch, IM  I love that vivid red seat it’s on too! And a happiest holiday weekend to you and yours!
> 
> View attachment 5439526


----------



## gimme_purses

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> My new nano speedy remains my favorite bag at the moment  So I’m trying to take her out as much as I can! This time she went with me to a mountain hotel
> View attachment 5429331


She’s so pretty


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

A late reveal: Watermelon Alma BB for my birthday this March


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly E .  This color is fuschia (kind of a Fall color but I didn’t want to wait  to use this piece).  Hope you are enjoying your weekend .


Fuchsia is gorgeous! I think it fits all seasons


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A late reveal: Watermelon Alma BB for my birthday this March
> View attachment 5439544
> View attachment 5439543


So Pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A late reveal: Watermelon Alma BB for my birthday this March
> View attachment 5439544
> View attachment 5439543



Very pretty and festive — love the cheery, joyful and dreamy feel of your party . So glad you had a wonderful BD celebration V . Love your gorgeous Alma . Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bumbles

anachronism said:


> She went shopping with me.


Gorgeous neverfull. Never tire of seeing the sunrise pastel collection


----------



## Bumbles

GJ* said:


> finally arrived after 11 hours of driving
> View attachment 5439494
> 
> View attachment 5439495


What another stunning pic


----------



## bagsamplified

_vee said:


> Dinner last night  Happy Canada Day! And happy 4th of July to our US friends!
> 
> View attachment 5439261
> View attachment 5439262
> View attachment 5439263
> View attachment 5439264


Happy Canada Day! Love your Kirigami in action on the long weekend!


----------



## bagsamplified

Mapoon said:


> Fusion of two brands…my beautiful alma bb with my new H rodeo Pegase MM and my classic monogram scarf  heading for my hubby’s birthday dinner


Happy birthday to your DH! Beautiful combo with your Rodeo and Alma


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you I can’t believe this is my first day using her! I love that you have a fuchsia Rosalie. It was a tough choice between the two when I got mine 2 years ago (total pandemic buy ). Typically I use a cles pochette as my wallet but when I want to be more organized and don’t mind the extra width I use the Rosalie.


My Rosalie was the first LV item DH bought on his own while on a work trip in Prague. I think he did pretty well!  I remember DH saying the gentleman at the counter was very helpful


----------



## musiclover

_vee said:


> Dinner last night  Happy Canada Day! And happy 4th of July to our US friends!
> 
> View attachment 5439261
> View attachment 5439262
> View attachment 5439263
> View attachment 5439264


Your dinner looks so delicious! And lovely LV, too!


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A late reveal: Watermelon Alma BB for my birthday this March
> View attachment 5439544
> View attachment 5439543


Absolutely sweet and gorgeous!


----------



## eena1230

Iamminda said:


> Glad to talk about this bag Eena .  I like it a lot now that I am using small bags more than before.  The Apple website said the length of the 13 pro max is 6.7 inch. If this is accurate, then your phone should fit in easily.  I measured the opening of the bag and you can easily slide in something that is up to 7.5 inch across.  It is a smaller bag compared to say, a P Metis but it holds enough for me for casual everyday errands.  I have owned it only for a few months though. The only 2 slight cons I can think of is 1. Sometimes it doesn’t stand up by itself depending on where you set it down so you might have to watch it because you don’t want it to fall forward and scratch the lock. If needed, you kinda have to balance it (not sure it this makes sense) so it stays put.  2. If you wear it crossbody and want to get into the bag, the stationary handle can feel a little awkward against your body when you lift the flap all the way back.  I just hold the bag out a couple inches away from my body to remedy this.  These things are no big deal to me.  Hope this helps a bit


Thank you so much Minda. This helps a lot, my CA has an Ebene Croisette so I think I’ll buy it.. the 2 cons you mentioned doesn’t really bother me at all.. thanks again for your input. Enjoy your day


----------



## _vee

bagsamplified said:


> Happy Canada Day! Love your Kirigami in action on the long weekend!


Thank you!! She’s always a great companion


----------



## _vee

musiclover said:


> Your dinner looks so delicious! And lovely LV, too!


Thank you! It was amazing


----------



## Aliluvlv

musiclover said:


> My Rosalie was the first LV item DH bought on his own while on a work trip in Prague. I think he did pretty well!  I remember DH saying the gentleman at the counter was very helpful
> View attachment 5439685


Oh how sweet! He did an excellent job! Looks gorgeous!


----------



## fyn72

Waiting at the barber for hubby, nice comfy seat with fluffy rug on it


----------



## EveyB

GJ* said:


> finally arrived after 11 hours of driving
> View attachment 5439494
> 
> View attachment 5439495


What beautiful scenery! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## EveyB

musiclover said:


> My Rosalie was the first LV item DH bought on his own while on a work trip in Prague. I think he did pretty well!  I remember DH saying the gentleman at the counter was very helpful
> View attachment 5439685


How very sweet of your hubby!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A late reveal: Watermelon Alma BB for my birthday this March
> View attachment 5439544
> View attachment 5439543


Good to see you had a wonderful birthday! Your Alma looks delicious too


----------



## Iamminda

eena1230 said:


> Thank you so much Minda. This helps a lot, my CA has an Ebene Croisette so I think I’ll buy it.. the 2 cons you mentioned doesn’t really bother me at all.. thanks again for your input. Enjoy your day



Great  — hope you like it in person.


----------



## MeepMeep67

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy July 1st and Canada Day  Still loving my little LV cat accessory. Hope your weekend is a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438190


Happy Canada Day V!!!
Cool leggings
have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## MeepMeep67

DME said:


> Is it just me, or is anyone else interested in seeing the current setup so we can compare? I’ve always said I wanted to tour @23adeline ‘s closet!


Yes Please! I cant wait for the tour! @23adeline


----------



## MeepMeep67

Bumbles said:


> Dinner date night bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433587


Perfect bag for date nite! great photos too!


DrTr said:


> Took my puppers and our favorite LV sling bag for a walk and a car wash.  I swear this sling is one of my most useful bags when you need a body hugging hands free bag.  I can’t remember the lovely tpfer that started this photo trend in a car wash but you can get the most interesting pics! Thanks to you whoever did the first!  Gives me something to do while my car gets pulled through the wash
> 
> View attachment 5435016
> View attachment 5435017
> View attachment 5435018


DrTr Great photos! I like that bag too!


----------



## MeepMeep67

GJ* said:


> today my nerverfull was allowed to go for a dog walk because we went to the vet afterwards.
> View attachment 5435942


Lovely photo, so peaceful


Nurse_Heather said:


> View attachment 5436480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family photo!


wow! beautiful and I love that bandeau!


----------



## MeepMeep67

GJ* said:


> pack up, tomorrow we're off to our old homeland: Tuscany
> View attachment 5438339


Love all your stuff! Have a fabulous time! 


Iamminda said:


> Launch day  (first day out) with my toiletry pouch on chain .  Happy July 4th, Canada Day, and Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438809


Happy Independence Day my friend! Have a great weekend with your new bag, perfect for the holiday


Mapoon said:


> Fusion of two brands…my beautiful alma bb with my new H rodeo Pegase MM and my classic monogram scarf  heading for my hubby’s birthday dinner


Happy birthday to Hubby! Great bag charms


_vee said:


> Dinner last night  Happy Canada Day! And happy 4th of July to our US friends!
> 
> View attachment 5439261
> View attachment 5439262
> View attachment 5439263
> View attachment 5439264


The food and drink looks amazing!!!


----------



## Mapoon

MeepMeep67 said:


> Love all your stuff! Have a fabulous time!
> Happy Independence Day my friend! Have a great weekend with your new bag, perfect for the holiday
> Happy birthday to Hubby! Great bag charms
> 
> The food and drink looks amazing!!!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Mapoon

bagsamplified said:


> Happy birthday to your DH! Beautiful combo with your Rodeo and Alma


Thanks dearie!


----------



## 23adeline

Using Stardust nano speedy and micro denim charm to hold hand sanitizer.
Brought my girl to sign up her A level college 
	

		
			
		

		
	



After that went for lunch 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Waiting my for my girl whlie she was trying some jeans


----------



## DrTr

GJ* said:


> finally arrived after 11 hours of driving
> View attachment 5439494
> 
> View attachment 5439495


Gorgeous bag and scenery!  I read your post as ”after 11 hours of drinking“  it’s lovely!!


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A late reveal: Watermelon Alma BB for my birthday this March
> View attachment 5439544
> View attachment 5439543


gorgeous colorful feast for the eyes! Your Alma is beautiful and happy belated birthday!


----------



## brnicutie

Mapoon said:


> Fusion of two brands…my beautiful alma bb with my new H rodeo Pegase MM and my classic monogram scarf  heading for my hubby’s birthday dinner


Happy Birthday to the hubby! You guys are such a cute couple. That red Alma BB is stunning.


----------



## brnicutie

Loriad said:


> Costco never should have gotten rid of their combo pizza! And the turkey sandwich!


I agree. They should have kept their combo pizza, polish dog, and chocolate dipped vanilla ice cream on the stick.  I'm not sure if our Costco ever got the turkey sandwich. I don't remember it.


----------



## GJ*

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous bag and scenery!  I read your post as ”after 11 hours of drinking“  it’s lovely!!


that might have been funnier


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

gimme_purses said:


> She’s so pretty


Thank you so much hun!


----------



## anachronism

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous neverfull. Never tire of seeing the sunrise pastel collection


Thank you!  Omg same


----------



## Aliluvlv

GJ* said:


> that might have been funnier
> View attachment 5439943


Wooow!   Can you share where this beautiful place is? Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Happy Independence Day my friend! Have a great weekend with your new bag, perfect for the holiday



Thanks kindly my friend — hope you are enjoying your long holiday weekend as well (so many sales )


----------



## GJ*

Aliluvlv said:


> Wooow!   Can you share where this beautiful place is? Have a wonderful time!


thank you so much   
this is isola santa in italy


----------



## bh4me

Rotating through other bags but have my LV bracelet at breakfast today  Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Mapoon

Time for a break off work to enjoy our staycation before term 3 starts next week for our girl. This is my official staycation bag


----------



## Pink popcorn

This bag has been hiding in my cupboard for soooo long.... time to showcase!


----------



## _vee

Alma BB for a night in Toronto  Not pictured are my LV Blanca sunnies which I am obsessed with!


----------



## DrTr

GJ* said:


> that might have been funnier
> View attachment 5439943


Just stunning! What a scene and your lovely case. And yes I had to do a double take after “11 hours of drinking” as I couldn’t imagine taking an in focus pic - maybe I needed a drink!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fyn72 said:


> So Pretty!


TY my ‘pretty in pink’ friend!  



Iamminda said:


> Very pretty and festive — love the cheery, joyful and dreamy feel of your party . So glad you had a wonderful BD celebration V . Love your gorgeous Alma . Thanks for sharing


 Thank you, sweet IM, for being so fabulous! Your compliments are too kind and you’ve made my Bday reveal 10 times better than could have I hoped. My coral Alma will carry all your wonderful wishes with it from now on and I very happy for that!



musiclover said:


> Absolutely sweet and gorgeous!


TY dear ML! Congrats on your new beauty 



EveyB said:


> Good to see you had a wonderful birthday! Your Alma looks delicious too


TY kindly my friend! Hope you’re enjoy your beautiful bags this spring and summer 



MeepMeep67 said:


> Happy Canada Day V!!!
> Cool leggings
> have a wonderful weekend!


Hello dear MM  Thank you so much and I hope your holiday has been fun too! Can’t wait to see more pics of your lovely LVs this season 



DrTr said:


> gorgeous colorful feast for the eyes! Your Alma is beautiful and happy belated birthday!


Thank you DT!! Happy summer to you


----------



## GJ*

today we were in venice and my first way led to lv for a hot stamping for my venice bag charm.





there was also a small exhibition






a short stop at st mark's square


followed by a gondola ride, of course


----------



## Aliluvlv

GJ* said:


> today we were in venice and my first way led to lv for a hot stamping for my venice bag charm.
> View attachment 5440609
> 
> View attachment 5440610
> 
> 
> there was also a small exhibition
> View attachment 5440611
> 
> View attachment 5440612
> 
> View attachment 5440613
> 
> a short stop at st mark's square
> View attachment 5440614
> 
> followed by a gondola ride, of course
> View attachment 5440615
> 
> View attachment 5440616


Wow! That’s a gorgeous hot stamp on that spectacular blue!  And your bag and charm and gondola ride TDF! Love it! Have a wonderful trip GJ. Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## GJ*

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! That’s a gorgeous hot stamp on that spectacular blue!  And your bag and charm and gondola ride TDF! Love it! Have a wonderful trip GJ. Looking forward to more pics.


thank you so much


----------



## 23adeline

After an extremely busy day, taking pic of my LV items to relax myself


----------



## thewave1969

GJ* said:


> today we were in venice and my first way led to lv for a hot stamping for my venice bag charm.
> View attachment 5440609
> 
> View attachment 5440610
> 
> 
> there was also a small exhibition
> View attachment 5440611
> 
> View attachment 5440612
> 
> View attachment 5440613
> 
> a short stop at st mark's square
> View attachment 5440614
> 
> followed by a gondola ride, of course
> View attachment 5440615
> 
> View attachment 5440616


Fantastic trip! Ciao bella!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

GJ* said:


> today we were in venice and my first way led to lv for a hot stamping for my venice bag charm.
> View attachment 5440609
> 
> View attachment 5440610
> 
> 
> there was also a small exhibition
> View attachment 5440611
> 
> View attachment 5440612
> 
> View attachment 5440613
> 
> a short stop at st mark's square
> View attachment 5440614
> 
> followed by a gondola ride, of course
> View attachment 5440615
> 
> View attachment 5440616


This looks amazing! We're gonna be in Venice at the end of the month, so I can't wait to ride a gondola and see the beautiful city. Hope you're having a great time!


----------



## EveyB

GJ* said:


> today we were in venice and my first way led to lv for a hot stamping for my venice bag charm.
> View attachment 5440609
> 
> View attachment 5440610
> 
> 
> there was also a small exhibition
> View attachment 5440611
> 
> View attachment 5440612
> 
> View attachment 5440613
> 
> a short stop at st mark's square
> View attachment 5440614
> 
> followed by a gondola ride, of course
> View attachment 5440615
> 
> View attachment 5440616


What lovely holiday pictures and what a gorgeous hot stamp!!   Enjoy your stay!
We are in Italy too at the moment, we have a summer house in the Emilia Romagna, but I‘m always hesitant to bring my designer bags. Are there any moments when you don’t wear them there?


----------



## GJ*

Mid Century Gal said:


> This looks amazing! We're gonna be in Venice at the end of the month, so I can't wait to ride a gondola and see the beautiful city. Hope you're having a great time!


i wish you a lot of fun in Venice.  it is a very special city with a unique flair.
we only went there today mainly for my hot stamping as it wasn't our first visit to venice.  that's why we just strolled around 
and enjoyed the city.


----------



## GJ*

EveyB said:


> What lovely holiday pictures and what a gorgeous hot stamp!!   Enjoy your stay!
> We are in Italy too at the moment, we have a summer house in the Emilia Romagna, but I‘m always hesitant to bring my designer bags. Are there any moments when you don’t wear them there?


i always take my designer bags with me, my only concerns are pickpockets as most of my bags are open (most neverfulls).  i'm thinking about what i'm going to do and which one i'm going to use.  the onthego mm feels secure even though it's open because it's so stiff and smaller than the neverfull, you'll notice if someone puts a hand in it i think.  i don't have any concerns about florence either, as i tend to stroll there (we used to live between pisa and florence for 2 years, so we don't do classic sight-seeing anymore).  for my rome visit i will prefer something closed or maybe just take my billingham camera bag as i haven't been there for 35 years and want to be carefree.  i basically take my bags with me everywhere because they make me feel good and i enjoy using them.  
do you also have such a heat?  i wish you a nice holiday !


----------



## EveyB

GJ* said:


> i always take my designer bags with me, my only concerns are pickpockets as most of my bags are open (most neverfulls).  i'm thinking about what i'm going to do and which one i'm going to use.  the onthego mm feels secure even though it's open because it's so stiff and smaller than the neverfull, you'll notice if someone puts a hand in it i think.  i don't have any concerns about florence either, as i tend to stroll there (we used to live between pisa and florence for 2 years, so we don't do classic sight-seeing anymore).  for my rome visit i will prefer something closed or maybe just take my billingham camera bag as i haven't been there for 35 years and want to be carefree.  i basically take my bags with me everywhere because they make me feel good and i enjoy using them.
> do you also have such a heat?  i wish you a nice holiday !


You are so right in carrying your bags and enjoying them!
Here the weather is normal for the season, about 30 degrees during the day. But I heard in northern Italy it was very hot and they started rationalising water.
Thank you! I wish you a wonderful vacation too!


----------



## GJ*

EveyB said:


> You are so right in carrying your bags and enjoying them!
> Here the weather is normal for the season, about 30 degrees during the day. But I heard in northern Italy it was very hot and they started rationalising water.
> Thank you! I wish you a wonderful vacation too!


yesterday we passed the Ponte del Diavolo that is reflected so beautifully in the water, but there was hardly any water, the river was almost empty.  very frightening.
i remember we had such a heat in the time we lived here too.


----------



## Iamminda

_vee said:


> Alma BB for a night in Toronto  Not pictured are my LV Blanca sunnies which I am obsessed with!
> 
> View attachment 5440476
> View attachment 5440477
> View attachment 5440478
> View attachment 5440479
> View attachment 5440480
> View attachment 5440481



Beautiful Alma — I enjoy seeing your food as much as your bags


----------



## Bumbles

GJ* said:


> today we were in venice and my first way led to lv for a hot stamping for my venice bag charm.
> View attachment 5440609
> 
> View attachment 5440610
> 
> 
> there was also a small exhibition
> View attachment 5440611
> 
> View attachment 5440612
> 
> View attachment 5440613
> 
> a short stop at st mark's square
> View attachment 5440614
> 
> followed by a gondola ride, of course
> View attachment 5440615
> 
> View attachment 5440616


What a great time you are having and thanks for sharing the pics! I feel like I’m getting to travel with you on your amazing holiday travels!   

But that otg! It is stunning and and a perfect travel companion for sure. Now that I can see it in action the colour is the perfect neutral to go with everything. Great choice! Keep the pics and bag shots coming please!! Love it!


----------



## Bumbles

GJ* said:


> i always take my designer bags with me, my only concerns are pickpockets as most of my bags are open (most neverfulls).  i'm thinking about what i'm going to do and which one i'm going to use.  the onthego mm feels secure even though it's open because it's so stiff and smaller than the neverfull, you'll notice if someone puts a hand in it i think.  i don't have any concerns about florence either, as i tend to stroll there (we used to live between pisa and florence for 2 years, so we don't do classic sight-seeing anymore).  for my rome visit i will prefer something closed or maybe just take my billingham camera bag as i haven't been there for 35 years and want to be carefree.  i basically take my bags with me everywhere because they make me feel good and i enjoy using them.
> do you also have such a heat?  i wish you a nice holiday !


You definitely have inspired me to take my LV on my holiday travel next time. I’m always worried abt security too and attracting too much attention so the closest I get is an LV wallet on my travels. But I totally agree they make us feel good and so happy so should be enjoyed. Is the otg khaki the only LV you bought along for your holiday this time? Sorry if I have missed another holiday bag snap! Enjoy!


----------



## travelbliss

GJ* said:


> today we were in venice and my first way led to lv for a hot stamping for my venice bag charm.
> View attachment 5440609
> 
> View attachment 5440610
> 
> 
> there was also a small exhibition
> View attachment 5440611
> 
> View attachment 5440612
> 
> View attachment 5440613
> 
> a short stop at st mark's square
> View attachment 5440614
> 
> followed by a gondola ride, of course
> View attachment 5440615
> 
> View attachment 5440616


Fabulous action shots in such a wonderful location !!  Bella !!  Your OTG is stunning in these pics .  I hadn't looked twice at this bag in this color until seeing your photos.  Wow .....


----------



## musiclover

_vee said:


> Alma BB for a night in Toronto  Not pictured are my LV Blanca sunnies which I am obsessed with!
> 
> View attachment 5440476
> View attachment 5440477
> View attachment 5440478
> View attachment 5440479
> View attachment 5440480
> View attachment 5440481


What a beautiful evening of LV, fruity drinks and lovely food!


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Alma — I enjoy seeing your food as much as your bags


Thank you @Iamminda! Love LV in action with food


----------



## _vee

musiclover said:


> What a beautiful evening of LV, fruity drinks and lovely food!


Thank you!!


----------



## Loriad

GJ* said:


> today we were in venice and my first way led to lv for a hot stamping for my venice bag charm.
> View attachment 5440609
> 
> View attachment 5440610
> 
> 
> there was also a small exhibition
> View attachment 5440611
> 
> View attachment 5440612
> 
> View attachment 5440613
> 
> a short stop at st mark's square
> View attachment 5440614
> 
> followed by a gondola ride, of course
> View attachment 5440615
> 
> View attachment 5440616


This is AMAZING! Every last bit of it!!!


----------



## GJ*

Bumbles said:


> What a great time you are having and thanks for sharing the pics! I feel like I’m getting to travel with you on your amazing holiday travels!
> 
> But that otg! It is stunning and and a perfect travel companion for sure. Now that I can see it in action the colour is the perfect neutral to go with everything. Great choice! Keep the pics and bag shots coming please!! Love it!


thanks for the great post!  that's so nice and makes me very happy


----------



## GJ*

Bumbles said:


> You definitely have inspired me to take my LV on my holiday travel next time. I’m always worried abt security too and attracting too much attention so the closest I get is an LV wallet on my travels. But I totally agree they make us feel good and so happy so should be enjoyed. Is the otg khaki the only LV you bought along for your holiday this time? Sorry if I have missed another holiday bag snap! Enjoy!


i took several bags with me


yesterday my husband was wondering how many bags I have with me


----------



## GJ*

travelbliss said:


> Fabulous action shots in such a wonderful location !!  Bella !!  Your OTG is stunning in these pics .  I hadn't looked twice at this bag in this color until seeing your photos.  Wow .....


I saw the otg in the store and didn't have it on my wish list either.  my husband pished me to buy it, also because it's not neverfull 
and i have to say i like her a lot.


----------



## GJ*

outfit of the day


----------



## Bumbles

GJ* said:


> i took several bags with me
> View attachment 5440899
> 
> yesterday my husband was wondering how many bags I have with me


What an amazing array of goodies you have on your holidays travels!!     My favourite is the otg khaki followed closely by the NF sunrise. So glad you kept it and you have the matching shoes as well! I’m in heaven just looking at this!!


----------



## EveyB

Bumbles said:


> You definitely have inspired me to take my LV on my holiday travel next time. I’m always worried abt security too and attracting too much attention so the closest I get is an LV wallet on my travels. But I totally agree they make us feel good and so happy so should be enjoyed. Is the otg khaki the only LV you bought along for your holiday this time? Sorry if I have missed another holiday bag snap! Enjoy!


I only brought my zipped card holder too   But our house is in a small modest village, and it’s empty for many months during fall and winter, so I wouldn’t want to attract burglars.
However, on my next trip to a hotel I will definitely bring my bags.


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A late reveal: Watermelon Alma BB for my birthday this March
> View attachment 5439544
> View attachment 5439543


So beautiful! Such a lovely birthday decorations. Hope you had a fabulous birthday celebration, M! And your Alma is perfection!


----------



## Dorf




----------



## bagsamplified

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5440910
> 
> outfit of the day


You have really incredible style. I love seeing your colour combos!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

GJ* said:


> i wish you a lot of fun in Venice.  it is a very special city with a unique flair.
> we only went there today mainly for my hot stamping as it wasn't our first visit to venice.  that's why we just strolled around
> and enjoyed the city.


I know, I can't wait. I've always wanted to visit Venice, which is why I'm taking a detour from Paris to Venice and then to Rome.

Is that a gondola that you had hotstamped on your charm? I love it. I'll be bringing my Alma BB with me on my trip, so maybe I'll do the same as a keepsake. I love it. It'll make a good memory.


----------



## EveyB

Mid Century Gal said:


> I know, I can't wait. I've always wanted to visit Venice, which is why I'm taking a detour from Paris to Venice and then to Rome.
> 
> Is that a gondola that you had hotstamped on your charm? I love it. I'll be bringing my Alma BB with me on my trip, so maybe I'll do the same as a keepsake. I love it. It'll make a good memory.


I think Alma is a great idea to bring!  It’s quite under the radar for those who don’t know and the zipper is secure.
Do you wear your Alma crossbody or handheld usually?


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

EveyB said:


> I think Alma is a great idea to bring!  It’s quite under the radar for those who don’t know and the zipper is secure.
> Do you wear your Alma crossbody or handheld usually?


I always use it handheld, but the whole reason why I’m bringing it on this trip is so I can wear it crossbody where it’s safer.


----------



## GJ*

today we were in florence.  started in the gucci outlet. now i need bew shoes to fit.  
had a drink at our 2 favorite locations and now we're going back.
I have made an effort to always get a lv item on the picture for you


----------



## GJ*

Bumbles said:


> What an amazing array of goodies you have on your holidays travels!!     My favourite is the otg khaki followed closely by the NF sunrise. So glad you kept it and you have the matching shoes as well! I’m in heaven just looking at this!!





bagsamplified said:


> You have really incredible style. I love seeing your colour combos!


thank you so much 



Mid Century Gal said:


> I know, I can't wait. I've always wanted to visit Venice, which is why I'm taking a detour from Paris to Venice and then to Rome.
> 
> Is that a gondola that you had hotstamped on your charm? I love it. I'll be bringing my Alma BB with me on my trip, so maybe I'll do the same as a keepsake. I love it. It'll make a good memory.


yes it is a gondala  its really nice.


----------



## EveyB

GJ* said:


> today we were in florence.  started in the gucci outlet. now i need bew shoes to fit.
> had a drink at our 2 favorite locations and now we're going back.
> I have made an effort to always get a lv item on the picture for you
> View attachment 5441027
> 
> View attachment 5441028
> 
> View attachment 5441029
> 
> View attachment 5441032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441036
> 
> View attachment 5441037
> 
> View attachment 5441038
> 
> View attachment 5441040
> 
> View attachment 5441042
> 
> View attachment 5441046


Wow what wonderful pictures!   Happy to see you‘re having such a great time!


----------



## anachronism

GJ* said:


> i took several bags with me
> View attachment 5440899
> 
> yesterday my husband was wondering how many bags I have with me


How'd you fit all those babies!! Amazing!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

GJ* said:


> i took several bags with me
> View attachment 5440899
> 
> yesterday my husband was wondering how many bags I have with me


OMG your collection (and choice) of LEs is just gorgeous!  I still can’t get over Escale pastel, so your speedy is my favorite


----------



## _vee

DA Mini Pochette at Cheesecake Factory


----------



## bagsamplified

GJ* said:


> today we were in florence.  started in the gucci outlet. now i need bew shoes to fit.
> had a drink at our 2 favorite locations and now we're going back.
> I have made an effort to always get a lv item on the picture for you
> View attachment 5441027
> 
> View attachment 5441028
> 
> View attachment 5441029
> 
> View attachment 5441032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441036
> 
> View attachment 5441037
> 
> View attachment 5441038
> 
> View attachment 5441040
> 
> View attachment 5441042
> 
> View attachment 5441046


I have never been to Italy and am loving all your travel pics! I really want to go one day! Keep enjoying your holiday and with your beautiful bags!


----------



## MCBadian07

My (baby) Speedy20 on the work commute today.


----------



## DrTr

GJ* said:


> today we were in florence.  started in the gucci outlet. now i need bew shoes to fit.
> had a drink at our 2 favorite locations and now we're going back.
> I have made an effort to always get a lv item on the picture for you
> View attachment 5441027
> 
> View attachment 5441028
> 
> View attachment 5441029
> 
> View attachment 5441032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441036
> 
> View attachment 5441037
> 
> View attachment 5441038
> 
> View attachment 5441040
> 
> View attachment 5441042
> 
> View attachment 5441046


Gorgeous gorgeous scenery and love your bag!  I’ll post mine from that collection for fun. Thanks for including us on your trip


----------



## Bumbles

GJ* said:


> today we were in florence.  started in the gucci outlet. now i need bew shoes to fit.
> had a drink at our 2 favorite locations and now we're going back.
> I have made an effort to always get a lv item on the picture for you
> View attachment 5441027
> 
> View attachment 5441028
> 
> View attachment 5441029
> 
> View attachment 5441032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441036
> 
> View attachment 5441037
> 
> View attachment 5441038
> 
> View attachment 5441040
> 
> View attachment 5441042
> 
> View attachment 5441046


I love how this bag doubles as two bags with the two different sides! No one would ever know in the pics!  It’s all so wonderful! Scenery, pics and bags!!!


----------



## Bumbles

_vee said:


> DA Mini Pochette at Cheesecake Factory
> 
> View attachment 5441272
> View attachment 5441273
> View attachment 5441274


Oh yummy! I love the cheesecake factory!


----------



## DrTr

I am such a purple person, I just had to get out my NF from summer 2019 with my little PO, my purple polish and a wall   it’s for running errands later


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> I am such a purple person, I just had to get out my NF from summer 2019 with my little PO, my purple polish and a wall  it’s for running errands later
> 
> View attachment 5441402



Love the beautiful shades of purple in your pic T  — I love them all!


----------



## travelbliss

GJ* said:


> today we were in florence.  started in the gucci outlet. now i need bew shoes to fit.
> had a drink at our 2 favorite locations and now we're going back.
> I have made an effort to always get a lv item on the picture for you
> View attachment 5441027
> 
> View attachment 5441028
> 
> View attachment 5441029
> 
> View attachment 5441032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441036
> 
> View attachment 5441037
> 
> View attachment 5441038
> 
> View attachment 5441040
> 
> View attachment 5441042
> 
> View attachment 5441046



First,  your travelling bags make great subjects in your scenic pics !!  I feel like I'm on tour !!  Second... there's a GUCCI outlet ??


----------



## GJ*

travelbliss said:


> First,  your travelling bags make great subjects in your scenic pics !!  I feel like I'm on tour !!  Second... there's a GUCCI outlet ??


thank you for the compliment.
the gucci outlet is outside of florence, i think about 30km away.  this is a luxury outlet and there are many other brands (saint laurent, armani, valentino).  https://firenze.themall.it/en the gucci store is huge.  we also have a gucci outlet in germany, but it's relatively small.


----------



## EveyB

DrTr said:


> I am such a purple person, I just had to get out my NF from summer 2019 with my little PO, my purple polish and a wall  it’s for running errands later
> 
> View attachment 5441402


I agree with @Iamminda - love all the purple shades in your beautiful picture!


----------



## Yeshax

On our way to meet up with my sister and mom in one of Swedens most beautiful cities, Sundsvall. A fire destroyed a lot of it but it was rebuilt and the architecture is quite amazing.








						1888 Sundsvall fire - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				











						Sundsvall - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> I am such a purple person, I just had to get out my NF from summer 2019 with my little PO, my purple polish and a wall  it’s for running errands later
> 
> View attachment 5441402


This is a gorgeous shot drtr! It all matches in the most perfect way,   Not matchy in print/design but in colour and it’s Devine. I live matchy matchy like this!! That purple neverfull in 2019 and the pieces in that colourway are beautiful. I missed the Zoe when it was released and so bummed abt it. It was one of the ones that got away!


----------



## bbcerisette66

GJ* said:


> today we were in florence.  started in the gucci outlet. now i need bew shoes to fit.
> had a drink at our 2 favorite locations and now we're going back.
> I have made an effort to always get a lv item on the picture for you
> View attachment 5441027
> 
> View attachment 5441028
> 
> View attachment 5441029
> 
> View attachment 5441032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441036
> 
> View attachment 5441037
> 
> View attachment 5441038
> 
> View attachment 5441040
> 
> View attachment 5441042
> 
> View attachment 5441046


Beautiful pics. Rome is an amazing city! So romantic


----------



## bbcerisette66

DrTr said:


> I am such a purple person, I just had to get out my NF from summer 2019 with my little PO, my purple polish and a wall  it’s for running errands later
> 
> View attachment 5441402


Beautiful combo !!! I’m a purple person too


----------



## l.ch.

GJ* said:


> today we were in florence.  started in the gucci outlet. now i need bew shoes to fit.
> had a drink at our 2 favorite locations and now we're going back.
> I have made an effort to always get a lv item on the picture for you
> View attachment 5441027
> 
> View attachment 5441028
> 
> View attachment 5441029
> 
> View attachment 5441032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441036
> 
> View attachment 5441037
> 
> View attachment 5441038
> 
> View attachment 5441040
> 
> View attachment 5441042
> 
> View attachment 5441046


So beautiful! I miss Italy. We haven’t been there for the last three years… 
I know exactly which outlet outside Florence you mean, I have also visited once! 
Thanks for the beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## bagsamplified

travelbliss said:


> First,  your travelling bags make great subjects in your scenic pics !!  I feel like I'm on tour !!  Second... there's a GUCCI outlet ??


There's a few around the world! I went to the Toronto one and in Vienna. Some great discounts! 

There might be others in North America too. Premium Factory Outlets or Simons Premium Outlets should have details. 

Plus in Europe if you're not from EU you can claim VAT refund 

Globalblue website has details on that


----------



## fyn72

A long work week and only half way!  Neonoe with wimb


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> A long work week and only half way!  Neonoe with wimb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441636


Beautiful bag and SLG


----------



## GJ*

at the beach today


----------



## bagsamplified

GJ* said:


> at the beach today
> View attachment 5441638


*swooning *


----------



## EveyB

GJ* said:


> at the beach today
> View attachment 5441638


Beautiful! The colour matches the sand perfectly


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Love the beautiful shades of purple in your pic T  — I love them all!





Bumbles said:


> This is a gorgeous shot drtr! It all matches in the most perfect way,   Not matchy in print/design but in colour and it’s Devine. I live matchy matchy like this!! That purple neverfull in 2019 and the pieces in that colourway are beautiful. I missed the Zoe when it was released and so bummed abt it. It was one of the ones that got away!





bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful combo !!! I’m a purple person too





Bumbles said:


> This is a gorgeous shot drtr! It all matches in the most perfect way,   Not matchy in print/design but in colour and it’s Devine. I live matchy matchy like this!! That purple neverfull in 2019 and the pieces in that colourway are beautiful. I missed the Zoe when it was released and so bummed abt it. It was one of the ones that got away!


Thanks to all of you! Purple just makes me very happy, and some of you too. I wish LV would step up their purple game!  At least I could get the 2019 NF, still dk how I lucked out, it was a unicorn. Happy Wednesday!!


----------



## GAN

Pic of my so black trunk handle today morning at Coffee Bean while I enjoying my breakfast before heading to work!  It is so chic !



Wearing it against my black knit dress, ready to face my work at office!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

GJ* said:


> i took several bags with me
> View attachment 5440899
> 
> yesterday my husband was wondering how many bags I have with me


I would have taken 1 and probably bought 7 more LVs while there  Your pics look fabulous though, enjoy the vacay!


----------



## anachronism

DrTr said:


> I am such a purple person, I just had to get out my NF from summer 2019 with my little PO, my purple polish and a wall  it’s for running errands later
> 
> View attachment 5441402


I love EVERYTHING about this! Yay purple!!!! I just got a Betsey Johnson Chanel lookalike in a quilted lavender and I love her. (I wish I could afford Chanel!)


----------



## anachronism

fyn72 said:


> A long work week and only half way!  Neonoe with wimb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441636


Is that a pink mahina wallet?


----------



## GJ*

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I would have taken 1 and probably bought 7 more LVs while there  Your pics look fabulous though, enjoy the vacay!


that would be a very expensive vacation


----------



## DrTr

anachronism said:


> I love EVERYTHING about this! Yay purple!!!! I just got a Betsey Johnson Chanel lookalike in a quilted lavender and I love her. (I wish I could afford Chanel!)


I’m so glad - purple is my happy place!  And Chanel does do some lovely purple. bet your BJ bag is great!


----------



## GJ*

have a nice evening all together


----------



## _vee

Bumbles said:


> Oh yummy! I love the cheesecake factory!


I’m obsessed! Their nachos and burgers are sooo good


----------



## fyn72

anachronism said:


> Is that a pink mahina wallet?


Yes it’s the magnolia Anae Coin purse. It was discontinued but they have a similar slightly larger one Iris still available


----------



## LeahLVoes

My new to me Sac Flanerie PM/45 that just arrived 15 Minutes ago.


----------



## Reamie

DennisLVoes said:


> My new to me Sac Flanerie PM/45 that just arrived 15 Minutes ago.
> 
> View attachment 5442384


It’s gorgeous!!


----------



## DrTr

DennisLVoes said:


> My new to me Sac Flanerie PM/45 that just arrived 15 Minutes ago.
> 
> View attachment 5442384


What a great bag! You have such a nice collection and rock them well.


----------



## GJ*

short stop on the way to rome


----------



## 23adeline

Some random bag pics  

Coussin PM & 2 OTG PM 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Speedy 20


Marelle
	

		
			
		

		
	



Nano Noe & micro Noe family pic
	

		
			
		

		
	



Dauphine EW


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

23adeline said:


> Some random bag pics
> 
> Coussin PM & 2 OTG PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442423
> 
> Speedy 20
> View attachment 5442424
> 
> Marelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442427
> 
> Nano Noe & micro Noe family pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442425
> 
> Dauphine EW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442432


Beautiful family. Beautiful family photos.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

GJ* said:


> short stop on the way to rome
> View attachment 5442407


You have inspired me to start taking my bags with me on vacation. Glorious pictures….


----------



## anachronism

fyn72 said:


> Yes it’s the magnolia Anae Coin purse. It was discontinued but they have a similar slightly larger one Iris still available


I love it!


----------



## anachronism

GJ* said:


> short stop on the way to rome
> View attachment 5442407


Perfect shot. Bag just fits right in!


----------



## anachronism

23adeline said:


> Some random bag pics
> 
> Coussin PM & 2 OTG PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442423
> 
> Speedy 20
> View attachment 5442424
> 
> Marelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442427
> 
> Nano Noe & micro Noe family pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442425
> 
> Dauphine EW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442432


Thank you for all these! Love seeing your bags!


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Some random bag pics
> 
> Coussin PM & 2 OTG PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442423
> 
> Speedy 20
> View attachment 5442424
> 
> Marelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442427
> 
> Nano Noe & micro Noe family pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442425
> 
> Dauphine EW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442432


Always love your bag pics!


----------



## GJ*

at the moment i habe only one picture for you.


i have completely lost my lust.  i've never been to such a filthy disgusting city as rome. rubbish everywhere, it stinks like urine.  everything full of shards and rubbish.  crazy traffic.  everything parked up.  that's no fun at all.  maybe that's bearable if you take a bus tour, not on foot.  afterwards i put on closed shoes despite the heat.  now i'm going to take a short break before we visit the colosseum at night.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love this look SM! You look so fresh and sweet in pink, love the sneakers too (a perfect finish)


Thank you!
I just saw this. Hope you are keeping cool in your lovely pool!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> A long work week and only half way!  Neonoe with wimb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441636


The colors are so sweet together!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GJ* said:


> today we were in venice and my first way led to lv for a hot stamping for my venice bag charm.
> View attachment 5440609
> 
> View attachment 5440610
> 
> 
> there was also a small exhibition
> View attachment 5440611
> 
> View attachment 5440612
> 
> View attachment 5440613
> 
> a short stop at st mark's square
> View attachment 5440614
> 
> followed by a gondola ride, of course
> View attachment 5440615
> 
> View attachment 5440616


Beautiful pictures of the bag! And I see you have a fan in your bag! Good idea!


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> Alma BB for a night in Toronto  Not pictured are my LV Blanca sunnies which I am obsessed with!
> 
> View attachment 5440476
> View attachment 5440477
> View attachment 5440478
> View attachment 5440479
> View attachment 5440480
> View attachment 5440481


Cute Alma! And yummy food


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cherries and butterfly


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Cherries and butterfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442646


Such a cute tiny bag ! I can’t comment with my poor English. Lucky you to have it


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute Alma! And yummy food


Thank you @Sunshine mama!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Cow_chette_ accessoires  and an LV cat for me. Happy Thursday all!



@Sunshine mama Looking gorgeous as always, my friend!! Love your cherry dress


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Cow_chette_ accessoires  and an LV cat for me. Happy Thursday all!
> View attachment 5442797
> 
> 
> @Sunshine mama Looking gorgeous as always, my friend!! Love your cherry dress


Thank you!
Your bag and the cat were made for each other So cute!


----------



## GJ*

Colosseum at night.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Cow_chette_ accessoires  and an LV cat for me. Happy Thursday all!
> View attachment 5442797
> 
> 
> @Sunshine mama Looking gorgeous as always, my friend!! Love your cherry dress



Super cute V


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Such a cute tiny bag ! I can’t comment with my poor English. Lucky you to have it


Thank you! Your English is MUCH better than my French!


----------



## GJ*

colosseum by day and roman forum


----------



## GJ*

out of rome, on to tivoli to villa d'este



















my speedy says she's been standing in the dirt enough and says goodbye  
driving home tomorrow and then i'm looking forward to cooler temperatures and my dog beetle


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

GJ* said:


> short stop on the way to rome
> View attachment 5442407


What a beautiful eye candy!     Love your escale speedy so much!


----------



## EveyB

GJ* said:


> out of rome, on to tivoli to villa d'este
> View attachment 5442984
> 
> View attachment 5442985
> 
> View attachment 5442986
> 
> View attachment 5442987
> 
> View attachment 5442988
> 
> View attachment 5442989
> View attachment 5442990
> 
> View attachment 5442991
> 
> View attachment 5442992
> 
> View attachment 5442993
> 
> my speedy says she's been standing in the dirt enough and says goodbye
> driving home tomorrow and then i'm looking forward to cooler temperatures and my dog beetle


Agree, your speedy deserves some rest  But she did a great job posing for those gorgeous pictures! Thank you for taking us with you to all those spectacular locations.


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Cow_chette_ accessoires  and an LV cat for me. Happy Thursday all!
> View attachment 5442797
> 
> 
> @Sunshine mama Looking gorgeous as always, my friend!! Love your cherry dress


Perfect match  I still regret not getting this cute cat case at the time  Happy Weekend!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Cherries and butterfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442646


Love your cherry dress and papillon


----------



## balen.girl

Last minute shopping..


----------



## Aliluvlv

GJ* said:


> Colosseum at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442887
> 
> View attachment 5442886
> 
> View attachment 5442888


Spectacular GJ!  I hope it made up for the less than daytime experience you had in Rome. Seeing the colosseum at night (and eating pasta and tiramisu and having limoncello ) was my fav thing to do in Rome when I was there decades ago. Thanks for bringing back these great memories!


----------



## GJ*

Aliluvlv said:


> Spectacular GJ!  I hope it made up for the less than daytime experience you had in Rome. Seeing the colosseum at night (and eating pasta and tiramisu and having limoncello ) was my fav thing to do in Rome when I was there decades ago. Thanks for bringing back these great memories!


yes, visiting the colosseum at night was great.  nice vibes and a lot less people.  everything was clean there.  we were there again today and in the roman forum and it is always impressive.  baround the colosseum everything was clean.  now I hope for many more holiday pictures that may follow here.


----------



## GJ*

bbcerisette66 said:


> Such a cute tiny bag ! I can’t comment with my poor English. Lucky you to have it


I know the feeling 
that's why I hardly comment on other people's posts, for fear that g****e translate will formulate something wrong from it.


----------



## bbcerisette66

GJ* said:


> I know the feeling
> that's why I hardly comment on other people's posts, for fear that g****e translate will formulate something wrong from it.





GJ* said:


> I know the feeling
> that's why I hardly comment on other people's posts, for fear that g****e translate will formulate something wrong from it.


Bist du deutsch?


----------



## GJ*

bbcerisette66 said:


> Bist du deutsch?


ja ich bin deutsch


----------



## bbcerisette66

bbcerisette66 said:


> Bist du deutsch?


Ok ich bin Französin aber ich spreche deutsch.


----------



## bagsamplified

GJ* said:


> out of rome, on to tivoli to villa d'este
> View attachment 5442984
> 
> View attachment 5442985
> 
> View attachment 5442986
> 
> View attachment 5442987
> 
> View attachment 5442988
> 
> View attachment 5442989
> View attachment 5442990
> 
> View attachment 5442991
> 
> View attachment 5442992
> 
> View attachment 5442993
> 
> my speedy says she's been standing in the dirt enough and says goodbye
> driving home tomorrow and then i'm looking forward to cooler temperatures and my dog beetle


Thank you for taking us on holiday with you!! Really enjoying the sightseeing and with your beautiful LVs in action!


----------



## bagsamplified

GJ* said:


> I know the feeling
> that's why I hardly comment on other people's posts, for fear that g****e translate will formulate something wrong from it.


You all  @bbcerisette66 have great English! Das ist schön! Much better than my French und Deutsch. I only know a few words in Deutsch. I wish I knew more of both languages, they're beautiful. Have a safe trip back GJ!


----------



## eena1230

Vegas bound with my Scala…


----------



## brnicutie

I’m using this Felicie for the first time today to get some Thai: thai iced tea, calamari, seafood panang curry, chicken panang curry, beef pad thai, sticky rice.


----------



## thewave1969

GJ* said:


> out of rome, on to tivoli to villa d'este
> View attachment 5442984
> 
> View attachment 5442985
> 
> View attachment 5442986
> 
> View attachment 5442987
> 
> View attachment 5442988
> 
> View attachment 5442989
> View attachment 5442990
> 
> View attachment 5442991
> 
> View attachment 5442992
> 
> View attachment 5442993
> 
> my speedy says she's been standing in the dirt enough and says goodbye
> driving home tomorrow and then i'm looking forward to cooler temperatures and my dog beetle


Glorious! Thank you for posting


----------



## bagsamplified

brnicutie said:


> I’m using this Felicie for the first time today to get some Thai: thai iced tea, calamari, seafood panang curry, chicken panang curry, beef pad thai, sticky rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443729
> View attachment 5443730
> View attachment 5443731
> View attachment 5443733


Looks beautiful, your Felicie! And you're making me hungry again


----------



## brnicutie

bagsamplified said:


> Looks beautiful, your Felicie! And you're making me hungry again


Thanks bagsamplified! I love food pics. Someone should start a LV and food thread.


----------



## EveyB

eena1230 said:


> Vegas bound with my Scala…
> View attachment 5443558


The Scala is so pretty!   Enjoy your trip!


----------



## EveyB

brnicutie said:


> I’m using this Felicie for the first time today to get some Thai: thai iced tea, calamari, seafood panang curry, chicken panang curry, beef pad thai, sticky rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443729
> View attachment 5443730
> View attachment 5443731
> View attachment 5443733


The food and your Felicie look delicious


----------



## brnicutie

EveyB said:


> The food and your Felicie look delicious


Thanks EveyB! Have a great weekend.


----------



## EveyB

brnicutie said:


> Thanks EveyB! Have a great weekend.


Thanks, you too have a great weekend!


----------



## 23adeline

My beauties at work


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Sunshine mama  @Iamminda  @EveyB 

Thank you my lovely friends! You guys are the best - I’m so lucky to be part of your LV family  Happy Saturday!



	

		
			
		

		
	
My latest LV (dragon fruit AlmaBB) and Gucci additions are finally getting their first application of Carbon Pro. Can’t wait to rock them lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Sunshine mama  @Iamminda  @EveyB
> 
> Thank you my lovely friends! You guys are the best - I’m so lucky to be part of your LV family  Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 5443887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest LV (dragon fruit AlmaBB) and Gucci additions are finally getting their first application of Carbon Pro. Can’t wait to rock them lol


Love your Alma BB!!! So pretty!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Sunshine mama  @Iamminda  @EveyB
> 
> Thank you my lovely friends! You guys are the best - I’m so lucky to be part of your LV family  Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 5443887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest LV (dragon fruit AlmaBB) and Gucci additions are finally getting their first application of Carbon Pro. Can’t wait to rock them lol


Love everything in your picture   Happy to see that your pool is in full action now, I remember when you chose it! Enjoy your weekend


----------



## _vee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Sunshine mama  @Iamminda  @EveyB
> 
> Thank you my lovely friends! You guys are the best - I’m so lucky to be part of your LV family  Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 5443887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest LV (dragon fruit AlmaBB) and Gucci additions are finally getting their first application of Carbon Pro. Can’t wait to rock them lol


Love your Alma and that Gucci belt


----------



## eena1230

EveyB said:


> The Scala is so pretty!   Enjoy your trip!


Thank you dear Evey! Surprisingly, this bag is small but mighty…


----------



## anachronism

Hanging in the doctor's office lounge. Love my babies! I'm still amazed by their colors.


----------



## Sunshine mama

These 2 just hanging out.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> These 2 just hanging out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443991


Cute tiny bags  your Papillon is so adorable


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Sunshine mama  @Iamminda  @EveyB
> 
> Thank you my lovely friends! You guys are the best - I’m so lucky to be part of your LV family  Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 5443887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest LV (dragon fruit AlmaBB) and Gucci additions are finally getting their first application of Carbon Pro. Can’t wait to rock them lol



Love seeing you back on the forum with your beautiful Alma and amazing pool V .  Enjoy your weekend .


----------



## Iamminda

Your Felicie is so pretty and your food is always so yummy looking!!!  I love a good Thai ice tea with pad Thai . _YOU _should start an LV and Food thread pretty please — I know we can count on you for some amazing food with bags pics .



brnicutie said:


> I’m using this Felicie for the first time today to get some Thai: thai iced tea, calamari, seafood panang curry, chicken panang curry, beef pad thai, sticky rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443729
> View attachment 5443730
> View attachment 5443731
> View attachment 5443733






brnicutie said:


> Thanks bagsamplified! I love food pics. Someone should start a LV and food thread.


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> I’m using this Felicie for the first time today to get some Thai: thai iced tea, calamari, seafood panang curry, chicken panang curry, beef pad thai, sticky rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443729
> View attachment 5443730
> View attachment 5443731
> View attachment 5443733


 So gorgeous your yum yums! You have the best LV with foodies pics!  


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Sunshine mama  @Iamminda  @EveyB
> 
> Thank you my lovely friends! You guys are the best - I’m so lucky to be part of your LV family  Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 5443887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest LV (dragon fruit AlmaBB) and Gucci additions are finally getting their first application of Carbon Pro. Can’t wait to rock them lol


 I love all of it! So gorgeous My! Makes me want to run and jump in that beautiful pool except I’d be afraid to splash your beauties! That alma color is just incredible! Love your Gucci belt too! 


Iamminda said:


> Your Felicie is so pretty and your food is always so yummy looking!!!  I love a good Thai ice tea with pad Thai . _YOU _should start an LV and Food thread pretty please — I know we can count on you for some amazing food with bags pics .


I totally agree! She could call it LVoe me some yum yums!


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Your Felicie is so pretty and your food is always so yummy looking!!!  I love a good Thai ice tea with pad Thai . _YOU _should start an LV and Food thread pretty please — I know we can count on you for some amazing food with bags pics .





Aliluvlv said:


> So gorgeous your yum yums! You have the best LV with foodies pics!
> I love all of it! So gorgeous My! Makes me want to run and jump in that beautiful pool except I’d be afraid to splash your beauties! That alma color is just incredible! Love your Gucci belt too!
> 
> I totally agree! She could call it LVoe me some yum yums!


Thanks ladies! I don't think I'll be starting the food thread. It'll make me want to eat even more. I need to get back on Keto. I've been bad the past month.    Have a great weekend!


----------



## musiclover

brnicutie said:


> I’m using this Felicie for the first time today to get some Thai: thai iced tea, calamari, seafood panang curry, chicken panang curry, beef pad thai, sticky rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443729
> View attachment 5443730
> View attachment 5443731
> View attachment 5443733


This all looks so delicious with your pretty LV in my favourite colour!


----------



## brnicutie

musiclover said:


> This all looks so delicious with your pretty LV in my favourite colour!


Thank you, musiclover!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Sunshine mama  @EveyB  @Iamminda  @_vee  @Aliluvlv


----------



## mrslkc23

Lazy Sunday with Petit Malle Souple   
Happy weekend dear friends!!


----------



## 23adeline

Hubby booked  my next year birthday gift , as the waiting list is 9 months to one year . The sales person arranged a test drive for us today
	

		
			
		

		
	



Love the Bordeaux Red interior


----------



## GJ*

congratulations!  
i see the cayenne logo, will it be the taycan or the one?  hope you get it soon.
what color did you choose?


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Hubby booked  my next year birthday gift , as the waiting list is 9 months to one year . The sales person arranged a test drive for us today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444370
> 
> Love the Bordeaux Red interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444371
> View attachment 5444372
> View attachment 5444373
> View attachment 5444374


Wouah  the bordeaux red interior is gorgeous! Does it match with all ofyour bags ?


----------



## Aliluvlv

mrslkc23 said:


> Lazy Sunday with Petit Malle Souple
> Happy weekend dear friends!!
> 
> View attachment 5444358


 Wow everything in the picture is making me drool!  The details on this bag are so gorgeous! How do you like using it?


23adeline said:


> Hubby booked  my next year birthday gift , as the waiting list is 9 months to one year . The sales person arranged a test drive for us today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444370
> 
> Love the Bordeaux Red interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444371
> View attachment 5444372
> View attachment 5444373
> View attachment 5444374


 Wowza! What a birthday gift!  Red interior and what color on the outside? Looks like a super fun day!


----------



## EveyB

mrslkc23 said:


> Lazy Sunday with Petit Malle Souple
> Happy weekend dear friends!!
> 
> View attachment 5444358


Happy Weekend to you too! Love your Petit Malle Souple


----------



## mrslkc23

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow everything in the picture is making me drool!  The details on this bag are so gorgeous! How do you like using it?


Thank you @Aliluvlv   it's a very pretty and lightweight bag, comfy strap and great crossbody as it doesn't stick out. However It doesn't get much use as getting things in and out is a bit cumbersome. I have to use two hands to open it wide enough to access my stuff. And by doing so I noticed it starts to distorts the zipper on top. But still makes me smile whenever I use it! 



EveyB said:


> Happy Weekend to you too! Love your Petit Malle Souple


Thank you @EveyB!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

GJ* said:


> out of rome, on to tivoli to villa d'este
> View attachment 5442984
> 
> View attachment 5442985
> 
> View attachment 5442986
> 
> View attachment 5442987
> 
> View attachment 5442988
> 
> View attachment 5442989
> View attachment 5442990
> 
> View attachment 5442991
> 
> View attachment 5442992
> 
> View attachment 5442993
> 
> my speedy says she's been standing in the dirt enough and says goodbye
> driving home tomorrow and then i'm looking forward to cooler temperatures and my dog beetle


I can't wait to go to these places! We leave Friday. I'll have my Alma BB with me, too. So she'll be in my pics as well.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Artsy


----------



## Bumbles

anachronism said:


> Hanging in the doctor's office lounge. Love my babies! I'm still amazed by their colors.


Beautiful combo!


----------



## Bumbles

mrslkc23 said:


> Lazy Sunday with Petit Malle Souple
> Happy weekend dear friends!!
> 
> View attachment 5444358


This bag is gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Wouah  the bordeaux red interior is gorgeous! Does it match with all ofyour bags ?


Well not all, I’d need to get a few more cars to match my bags 



Aliluvlv said:


> Wowza! What a birthday gift!  Red interior and what color on the outside? Looks like a super fun day!


Thanks  
I chose Quartzite grey metallic 



GJ* said:


> congratulations!
> i see the cayenne logo, will it be the taycan or the one?  hope you get it soon.
> what color did you choose?


Thanks 
I’m SUV fan, booked the Cayenne with Quartzite grey metallic exterior .


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## 23adeline

Still not working because today is a public holiday , accompany my second girl to try MRT route to her new college. Using keepall xs and square pouch hand sanitizer and public transport card


----------



## GJ*

23adeline said:


> Well not all, I’d need to get a few more cars to match my bags
> 
> 
> Thanks
> I chose Quartzite grey metallic
> 
> 
> Thanks
> I’m SUV fan, booked the Cayenne with Quartzite grey metallic exterior .



I can understand that, I'm also a suv fan.  my husband doesn't understand why i never drive the cayman.  It's a great color and I really like it.


----------



## GJ*

Mid Century Gal said:


> I can't wait to go to these places! We leave Friday. I'll have my Alma BB with me, too. So she'll be in my pics as well.



I wish you a wonderful journey and I am really looking forward to your pictures


----------



## Sunshine mama

By the Pool Kirigami


----------



## COCOLUVR

I have been staying in Seoul since last week and I am still out of it. Finally got a SIM card. I don’t have a photo to share but I have to report back rodeo galleria Louis Vuitton (Gangnam) has none of the bags I am Interested in. I am Super depressed about this but I came back to report their mens bags were well stocked.


----------



## COCOLUVR

This is the best I can do for now. My kids judge me if I take selfies.
FYI, it’s my oldest kid. My body doesn’t look like that. You can see my legs in the reflection.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> By the Pool Kirigami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445015
> View attachment 5445029
> View attachment 5445032


Love your sneakers! And your beautiful LV pouch (of course)   Happy new week SM!


23adeline said:


> Hubby booked  my next year birthday gift , as the waiting list is 9 months to one year . The sales person arranged a test drive for us today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444370
> 
> Love the Bordeaux Red interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444371
> View attachment 5444372
> View attachment 5444373
> View attachment 5444374


Happy Birthday @23adeline ! Love your special gifts   


COCOLUVR said:


> This is the best I can do for now. My kids judge me if I take selfies.
> FYI, it’s my oldest kid. My body doesn’t look like that. You can see my legs in the reflection.
> View attachment 5445022


I think you’d still look great in a selfie! What a fantastic city btw, I’d love to visit for those amazing night markets lol. Have fun in Seoul


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Sunshine mama  @Iamminda  @EveyB
> 
> Thank you my lovely friends! You guys are the best - I’m so lucky to be part of your LV family  Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 5443887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest LV (dragon fruit AlmaBB) and Gucci additions are finally getting their first application of Carbon Pro. Can’t wait to rock them lol


Haven't seen u around here lately @MyBelongs to Louis !!  Pool looks great (where's the Watercolor Towel ?? ) Glad ur back with us....LVOe all ur new things


----------



## travelbliss

Sunshine mama said:


> These 2 just hanging out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443991


Love this Pap. with the mini !! I have s few Coach minis... what brand is it ?


----------



## travelbliss

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Artsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444703
> View attachment 5444704


Spectacular nature action shots    LVoe when u are adventurous and daring with ur LVs !!


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Some random bag pics
> 
> Coussin PM & 2 OTG PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442423
> 
> Speedy 20
> View attachment 5442424
> 
> Marelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442427
> 
> Nano Noe & micro Noe family pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442425
> 
> Dauphine EW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442432


Nothing "random" about your wonderful collection !!


----------



## boyoverboard

My current wallet, the DG Vasco with blue lining (and my Coach Metropolitan backpack) hanging out in the fitting room with me today on a post-work shopping trip.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

travelbliss said:


> Haven't seen u around here lately @MyBelongs to Louis !!  Pool looks great (where's the Watercolor Towel ?? ) Glad ur back with us....LVOe all ur new things


Hi TB! Missed you too and thanks for the compliment 
Yeah I need to pull out that gorgeous towel… I was saving it for when I inflate my Sunnyside swans lol  Once the outdoor shower finishes. Just a bit longer!


boyoverboard said:


> My current wallet, the DG Vasco with blue lining (and my Coach Metropolitan backpack) hanging out in the fitting room with me today on a post-work shopping trip.
> 
> View attachment 5445277
> 
> View attachment 5445278


Love the pop of blue on your wallet! Have fun shopping


----------



## COCOLUVR

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love your sneakers! And your beautiful LV pouch (of course)   Happy new week SM!
> Happy Birthday @23adeline ! Love your special gifts
> 
> I think you’d still look great in a selfie! What a fantastic city btw, I’d love to visit for those amazing night markets lol. Have fun in Seoul


We rented a place for a month in Hondae, we walk a block up and it’s the famous hongdae strip where young people perform. I haven’t seen a bad performance while I have been here. My kids are getting super annoyed with me because I call everyone BTSjrs. LOL I will try to take some pics today. Finally have a phone now.


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> Still not working because today is a public holiday , accompany my second girl to try MRT route to her new college. Using keepall xs and square pouch hand sanitizer and public transport card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444944


I feel like this pic can be me too because I am here to drop my kid off at Yonsei university. LOL I have been taking her around teaching her how to take public transportation. The LV stores here have keepall xs well stocked. I am considering picking one of these babies up when I leave. My cousin thinks I am settling but come on, this bag is awesome! Love the whole look.❤️❤️❤️


----------



## bagsamplified

COCOLUVR said:


> This is the best I can do for now. My kids judge me if I take selfies.
> FYI, it’s my oldest kid. My body doesn’t look like that. You can see my legs in the reflection.
> View attachment 5445022


I really hope you're having a great time together! Well done on making the trip, best wishes to you all


----------



## bagsamplified

COCOLUVR said:


> We rented a place for a month in Hondae, we walk a block up and it’s the famous hongdae strip where young people perform. I haven’t seen a bad performance while I have been here. My kids are getting super annoyed with me because I call everyone BTSjrs. LOL I will try to take some pics today. Finally have a phone now.


I am a BLINK and I am excited because i think BLACKPINK House was in Hongdae, the house they filmed a YouTube series in

They walked through the Hongdae night markets and it made me so want to visit Seoul one day!! 

Take selfies, don't worry about what your kids say


----------



## bagsamplified

COCOLUVR said:


> I feel like this pic can be me too because I am here to drop my kid off at Yonsei university. LOL I have been taking her around teaching her how to take public transportation. The LV stores here have keepall xs well stocked. I am considering picking one of these babies up when I leave. My cousin thinks I am settling but come on, this bag is awesome! Love the whole look.❤❤❤


Sorry I'm doing so many posts in a row, reading this post by post on mobile- yes keepall xs is awesome!! Check out the Keepall XS thread if you need more inspiration 

Are consignment stores there as good as Japan?


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love your sneakers! And your beautiful LV pouch (of course)   Happy new week SM!
> Happy Birthday @23adeline ! Love your special gifts
> 
> I think you’d still look great in a selfie! What a fantastic city btw, I’d love to visit for those amazing night markets lol. Have fun in Seoul


Thank you MyBelongs!


----------



## anachronism

Bumbles said:


> Beautiful combo!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

COCOLUVR said:


> I have been staying in Seoul since last week and I am still out of it. Finally got a SIM card. I don’t have a photo to share but I have to report back rodeo galleria Louis Vuitton (Gangnam) has none of the bags I am Interested in. I am Super depressed about this but I came back to report their mens bags were well stocked.



Glad to hear you and your fam made it to Seoul and are out and about helping your girl settle in there . You _deserve _a little retail therapy for what you have been going through this summer — buy the XS now as a souvenir from Seoul and get the  other bags later when you return home.


----------



## COCOLUVR

bagsamplified said:


> I am a BLINK and I am excited because i think BLACKPINK House was in Hongdae, the house they filmed a YouTube series in
> 
> They walked through the Hongdae night markets and it made me so want to visit Seoul one day!!
> 
> Take selfies, don't worry about what your kids say


My kids are blinks too. YG is located here so when I drink my coffee at the famous lamb cafe in the morning, you can see groups of YG idol trainees jogging. How can I tell, their hair colors and there isn’t an unattractive kid in that group. If you know the address of the black pink house I will go and take a pic for you. I am going to be honest with you, you don’t have to speak Korean to have a great time here. There are tons for tourist, some Americans but tons of Europeans. I just learned blackpink is extremely popular in Europe. Alot of the tourists in this area are blinks. If you near Gangnam, BTS army. LOL


----------



## COCOLUVR

Iamminda said:


> Glad to hear you and your fam made it to Seoul and are out and about helping your girl settle in there . You _deserve _a little retail therapy for what you have been going through this summer — buy the XS now as a souvenir from Seoul and get the  other bags later when you return home.


Man it was a freak’n nightmare getting here. All 6 of us went to LAX but only two got on the first time. The rest of us 4 had to be standbys too get a flight out the next two days and pay extra $880 each. Fun times!! I was not aware of this but now you need a kte visa to enter the country if you are a foreigner. Before you didn’t need the visa. And this visa thing is so stupid because you apply for it online and pay $8. Everybody gets it, hardly anyone gets rejected but the mere fact you have to apply and wait makes this process even more frustrating. If you have a Korean passport, no need for visa.


----------



## COCOLUVR

bagsamplified said:


> Sorry I'm doing so many posts in a row, reading this post by post on mobile- yes keepall xs is awesome!! Check out the Keepall XS thread if you need more inspiration
> 
> Are consignment stores there as good as Japan?


The consignment stores are amazing but not a deal. Birkin and Chanel is still over retail. Their Chanel cardigan supply are plenty but still pricey. I am going to go eat at the restaurant of “singles inferno”  (Netflix, kinda like love island of Korea) contestant today. I will post pics!! I went to this store yesterday and picked this jacket up. I paid $25.


----------



## mrslkc23

Monogram Monday! 
Still with Petite Malle Souple + Keep it twice bracelet


----------



## 23adeline

COCOLUVR said:


> I feel like this pic can be me too because I am here to drop my kid off at Yonsei university. LOL I have been taking her around teaching her how to take public transportation. The LV stores here have keepall xs well stocked. I am considering picking one of these babies up when I leave. My cousin thinks I am settling but come on, this bag is awesome! Love the whole look.❤❤❤


We are in the same boat 
My girl is actually more familiar with the public transport here than me and hubby , I should have said we followed her to see so that we would not be too worry 
Is your girl familiar with Seoul ?


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Nothing "random" about your wonderful collection !!


Hahaha! Thank you


----------



## 23adeline

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Birthday @23adeline ! Love your special gifts


Thank you 
But it’s my next year birthday gift my birthday is in March, the waiting list for the car is so long, until May next year .The sales person said he will try his best to get me the car in march , so we will see


----------



## bagsamplified

COCOLUVR said:


> The consignment stores are amazing but not a deal. Birkin and Chanel is still over retail. Their Chanel cardigan supply are plenty but still pricey. I am going to go eat at the restaurant of “singles inferno”  (Netflix, kinda like love island of Korea) contestant today. I will post pics!! I went to this store yesterday and picked this jacket up. I paid $25.


I LOVE SINGLES INFERNO!!! LOL I wanna eat at Moon Sehoon's restaurant!! Hope you enjoy, and hope you get to see him!


----------



## COCOLUVR

bagsamplified said:


> I LOVE SINGLES INFERNO!!! LOL I wanna eat at Moon Sehoon's restaurant!! Hope you enjoy, and hope you get to see him!


I will post a pic if I see him. It was super hard to get reservations. We are going to eat at 4pm, LOL❤️❤️❤️


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> By the Pool Kirigami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445015
> View attachment 5445029
> View attachment 5445032


Love the combination of your dress and sneakers  and the BTP Kirigami


----------



## bagsamplified

I am such a dork but..

I'm tidying up which of course means Netflix especially on a rainy day like today. 

Because of the rain, my LV stays dry indoors. So here is my Louis Vuitton in action with Singles Inferno!   

Inspired by @COCOLUVR! honestly I love this show, it's great for tuning out and the cast are all very likeable. I loved learning a teeny bit about Korean culture and cooking, too!


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> Hubby booked  my next year birthday gift , as the waiting list is 9 months to one year . The sales person arranged a test drive for us today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444370
> 
> Love the Bordeaux Red interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444371
> View attachment 5444372
> View attachment 5444373
> View attachment 5444374


worth the wait!!!

Love the Bordeaux interior. my last loaner had it and I told DH when we order our Macan EVU the Bordeaux interior is a must!
but I want that yellow one you are standing next too!my favorite color


----------



## MeepMeep67

COCOLUVR said:


> This is the best I can do for now. My kids judge me if I take selfies.
> FYI, it’s my oldest kid. My body doesn’t look like that. You can see my legs in the reflection.
> View attachment 5445022


She is lovely! I love her bag and you still look great!


----------



## COCOLUVR

On my way to see Sehoon!


----------



## COCOLUVR

I am currently on the train back to hongdae but here it is so far. LOL


----------



## COCOLUVR

That art was hanging on top of the toilet in the ladies room. The bathroom smelled like a spa and I actually really liked the food. The boobie looking dish was eggs Benedict and it was super yummy. I was really impressed with the food. I met the chief but no Sehoon. All the workers there were super friendly and nice. I will definitely go back. All the shops there were super cute and nice too. I haven’t had a bad day here and there is no crime.(at least petty crime) I have been sporting my 30cm birkin and my Rolex without a care in the world. I feel great here!❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## bagsamplified

COCOLUVR said:


> I am currently on the train back to hongdae but here it is so far. LOL


The food and menu look delicious! And your LV purse looks beautiful with the meal. I'm literally rewatching Singles Inferno right now so it was surreal seeing this with Sehoon on screen. Glad you got to visit his restaurant!

And I'm from a foodie town, must say that eggs benny looks incredible! Very unique presentation! Glad you're enjoying yourselves!


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> We are in the same boat
> My girl is actually more familiar with the public transport here than me and hubby , I should have said we followed her to see so that we would not be too worry
> Is your girl familiar with Seoul ?


She has no clue so it’s been challenging. Especially with her outfit choices. You can’t dress LA style here. Things are still very conservative. She is having a hard time with public transportations. Kinda hard going from driving a brand new BMW to walking and taking public transit. When she complains I tell her, you wanted this baby, your fault. LOL She hates me right now. I have family here as well so they will help her out but I am afraid she will make them get her a driver since they offered. I told her if she did that she is coming home.


----------



## COCOLUVR

bagsamplified said:


> The food and menu look delicious! And your LV purse looks beautiful with the meal. I'm literally rewatching Singles Inferno right now so it was surreal seeing this with Sehoon on screen. Glad you got to visit his restaurant!
> 
> And I'm from a foodie town, must say that eggs benny looks incredible! Very unique presentation! Glad you're enjoying yourselves!


I wish I could have sent you this dish, it was salmon poke with creamy sauce and with the cheese, wasabi, egg yoke. To make it complete, there was caviar on top. All on a wheat brioche bun. It was 10/10❤❤❤


----------



## 23adeline

MeepMeep67 said:


> worth the wait!!!
> 
> Love the Bordeaux interior. my last loaner had it and I told DH when we order our Macan EVU the Bordeaux interior is a must!
> but I want that yellow one you are standing next too!my favorite color


So maybe get a yellow car with Bordeaux interior


----------



## Cooshcouture




----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> By the Pool Kirigami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445015
> View attachment 5445029
> View attachment 5445032


Your sneakers are very fun


----------



## gimme_purses

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Artsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444703
> View attachment 5444704


Love the OG Artsy


----------



## Cathindy

mrslkc23 said:


> Monogram Monday!
> Still with Petite Malle Souple + Keep it twice bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5445707



You are influencing this bag on me!!   I'm still looking for a carefree mono bag for rainy fall/winter and so far I've only had the Passy bag on the list, but I might add this one as an option too!


----------



## Bumbles

Cathindy said:


> You are influencing this bag on me!!   I'm still looking for a carefree mono bag for rainy fall/winter and so far I've only had the Passy bag on the list, but I might add this one as an option too!


We definitely have similar tastes!   I’ve been eyeing this bag for a while but it is definitely a pricey one, so I haven’t made the plunge. And at that price you can really buy any bag too. But it’s very stylist and unique. I have tried it on in store and I really like the style. Even though it’s boxy it’s a great design and the thick strap and even gold chain goes very well with it. It is so comfy, and definitely carefree. The black trim adds that extra glamour to it. The only pet dislike I have is the one handle which is a bit awkward, and maybe the zipper opening of the shape but other than that it’s great. You should check it out in store when you have a chance. It will go beautifully in your collection. You don’t have anything mono black trim or with the luggage tag either so it will be perfect!! Aren’t I an enabler?


----------



## Cathindy

Bumbles said:


> We definitely have similar tastes!   I’ve been eyeing this bag for a while but it is definitely a pricey one, so I haven’t made the plunge. And at that price you can really buy any bag too. But it’s very stylist and unique. I have tried it on in store and I really like the style. Even though it’s boxy it’s a great design and the thick strap and even gold chain goes very well with it. It is so comfy, and definitely carefree. The black trim adds that extra glamour to it. The only pet dislike I have is the one handle which is a bit awkward, and maybe the zipper opening of the shape but other than that it’s great. You should check it out in store when you have a chance. It will go beautifully in your collection. You don’t have anything mono black trim or with the luggage tag either so it will be perfect!! Aren’t I an enabler?



Hahahaha, we really have similar taste!!  Love to read your opinion and recommendation on this bag  you're totally right about the price! Somehow I always struggle with buying a bag over 2K, I remember feeling guilty over buying my OTG GM but now I love it to death and I'm so happy to have it  I like the odd look of the bag, the guitar strap and the luggage tag because those are all thing I don't have in all my other bags. But I agree on the handle, it's looks a bit awkward indeed but maybe with wearing the bag it doesn't look that obvious. I hope my store has this bag and the Passy to try on but my store is very small so I doubt it, anyway I will ask next time when I'm in store!


----------



## EveyB

Bumbles said:


> We definitely have similar tastes!   I’ve been eyeing this bag for a while but it is definitely a pricey one, so I haven’t made the plunge. And at that price you can really buy any bag too. But it’s very stylist and unique. I have tried it on in store and I really like the style. Even though it’s boxy it’s a great design and the thick strap and even gold chain goes very well with it. It is so comfy, and definitely carefree. The black trim adds that extra glamour to it. The only pet dislike I have is the one handle which is a bit awkward, and maybe the zipper opening of the shape but other than that it’s great. You should check it out in store when you have a chance. It will go beautifully in your collection. You don’t have anything mono black trim or with the luggage tag either so it will be perfect!! Aren’t I an enabler?





Cathindy said:


> Hahahaha, we really have similar taste!!  Love to read your opinion and recommendation on this bag  you're totally right about the price! Somehow I always struggle with buying a bag over 2K, I remember feeling guilty over buying my OTG GM but now I love it to death and I'm so happy to have it  I like the odd look of the bag, the guitar strap and the luggage tag because those are all thing I don't have in all my other bags. But I agree on the handle, it's looks a bit awkward indeed but maybe with wearing the bag it doesn't look that obvious. I hope my store has this bag and the Passy to try on but my store is very small so I doubt it, anyway I will ask next time when I'm in store!


I agree with both of you, love the uniqueness of this and all the details, but the awkward handle and opening somewhat bother me. Also I don‘t know how the corners will hold up. But it’s a gorgeous bag!


----------



## brnicutie

picking up my dad’s birthday cake with the TP26


----------



## Cathindy

brnicutie said:


> picking up my dad’s birthday cake with the TP26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446516



Happy bday to your dad!   And have a wonderful day together!


----------



## brnicutie

Cathindy said:


> Happy bday to your dad!   And have a wonderful day together!


Thank you so much @Cathindy! You have a great day as well.


----------



## bagsamplified

brnicutie said:


> picking up my dad’s birthday cake with the TP26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446516


Happy birthday to your dad!!


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> picking up my dad’s birthday cake with the TP26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446516


What a beautiful and yummy cake. Happy bday to your dad and hope you both have a lovely day celebrating!


----------



## mrslkc23

Cathindy said:


> You are influencing this bag on me!!   I'm still looking for a carefree mono bag for rainy fall/winter and so far I've only had the Passy bag on the list, but I might add this one as an option too!





Bumbles said:


> We definitely have similar tastes!   I’ve been eyeing this bag for a while but it is definitely a pricey one, so I haven’t made the plunge. And at that price you can really buy any bag too. But it’s very stylist and unique. I have tried it on in store and I really like the style. Even though it’s boxy it’s a great design and the thick strap and even gold chain goes very well with it. It is so comfy, and definitely carefree. The black trim adds that extra glamour to it. The only pet dislike I have is the one handle which is a bit awkward, and maybe the zipper opening of the shape but other than that it’s great. You should check it out in store when you have a chance. It will go beautifully in your collection. You don’t have anything mono black trim or with the luggage tag either so it will be perfect!! Aren’t I an enabler?





EveyB said:


> I agree with both of you, love the uniqueness of this and all the details, but the awkward handle and opening somewhat bother me. Also I don‘t know how the corners will hold up. But it’s a gorgeous bag!


 Totally agree with your observations! There are indeed some inconveniences with the handle and zipper but they are minor. Still love this bag overall  

About the corners, mine had gone into repair already for one corner worn - not sure how it happened though!  Only one corner had it but LV replaced all corners anyway. Haven't had any issues since!


----------



## EveyB

brnicutie said:


> picking up my dad’s birthday cake with the TP26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446516


Wishing you a wonderful day with your dad!


----------



## Bumbles

Cathindy said:


> Hahahaha, we really have similar taste!!  Love to read your opinion and recommendation on this bag  you're totally right about the price! Somehow I always struggle with buying a bag over 2K, I remember feeling guilty over buying my OTG GM but now I love it to death and I'm so happy to have it  I like the odd look of the bag, the guitar strap and the luggage tag because those are all thing I don't have in all my other bags. But I agree on the handle, it's looks a bit awkward indeed but maybe with wearing the bag it doesn't look that obvious. I hope my store has this bag and the Passy to try on but my store is very small so I doubt it, anyway I will ask next time when I'm in store!


I hear you on the cost. For me the petit Malle souple would cost me $4600 and that’s almost the same price as the otg gm ($4700). I am kicking myself now as I wish I had gotten the otg gm when it first came out like you. I was indecisive and now the price is thru the roof. At the time I wasn’t sure abt the size but now thinking back it would of been great and can fit lots of things esp for travel. Hope you can try on the petit Malle souple next time you’re in store.


----------



## Cathindy

mrslkc23 said:


> Totally agree with your observations! There are indeed some inconveniences with the handle and zipper but they are minor. Still love this bag overall
> 
> About the corners, mine had gone into repair already for one corner worn - not sure how it happened though!  Only one corner had it but LV replaced all corners anyway. Haven't had any issues since!
> View attachment 5446528



Thank you for pointing that out!   And I do think the handle looks cute how you wear it over the zipper of the bag! It's for sure a really unique bag.


----------



## brnicutie

bagsamplified said:


> Happy birthday to your dad!!





Bumbles said:


> What a beautiful and yummy cake. Happy bday to your dad and hope you both have a lovely day celebrating!





EveyB said:


> Wishing you a wonderful day with your dad!


My dad had a wonderful birthday. He says thank you. You ladies are too kind.


----------



## 23adeline

I like to dress up this Bubblegram Alma BB with chain bag charm


----------



## Christofle

23adeline said:


> I like to dress up this Bubblegram Alma BB with chain bag charm
> View attachment 5446580


Cute!


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> I like to dress up this Bubblegram Alma BB with chain bag charm
> View attachment 5446580


Gorgeous my sweetie


----------



## Four Tails

Sort of an action shot. I went in to pick this up today. I wouldn’t wear this top with it in the future.

My DE Neverfull is acting as a diaper bag in the stroller behind me.


----------



## BleuSaphir

❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

brnicutie said:


> picking up my dad’s birthday cake with the TP26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446516


Happy Birthday to your dad…I hope he has a great day!!


----------



## brnicutie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Happy Birthday to your dad…I hope he has a great day!!


Thank you, @LVlvoe_bug! I hope you have a great day too.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

brnicutie said:


> Thank you, @LVlvoe_bug! I hope you have a great day too.


Thank you!!


----------



## anachronism

23adeline said:


> I like to dress up this Bubblegram Alma BB with chain bag charm
> View attachment 5446580


In love!


----------



## COCOLUVR

Four Tails said:


> Sort of an action shot. I went in to pick this up today. I wouldn’t wear this top with it in the future.
> 
> My DE Neverfull is acting as a diaper bag in the stroller behind me.
> 
> View attachment 5446789


This has convinced me to get the keepall xs. Love the whole look, even with the blouse. LOL, Super cute bunny baby in the stroller.❤️❤️❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

BleuSaphir said:


> View attachment 5446831
> 
> ❤❤❤❤


Just curious on the size, is it 30 or 35? I haven’t been buying small bags but even the 25 seem large. I am really digging the bigger style now. ❤️❤️


----------



## Four Tails

COCOLUVR said:


> This has convinced me to get the keepall xs. Love the whole look, even with the blouse. LOL, Super cute bunny baby in the stroller.❤❤❤


Thank you!! This is actually the Keepall Bandouliere 25, but it really isn’t that much bigger than the Keepall XS. It’s about an inch larger in all directions, but my Keepall Sunset XS actually fits my frame a little bit better.


----------



## GAN

1st time wearing this to work!   
Love it♡ it is softer and seems to hold much more than the monogram nano noe I had! A very cloudy day that looks like going to rain?)!


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> After an extremely busy day, taking pic of my LV items to relax myself
> View attachment 5440651


I love everything in this picture! What do you store in the monogram box?!


----------



## Loriad

First time in Denver!


----------



## Bumbles

GAN said:


> 1st time wearing this to work!
> Love it♡ it is softer and seems to hold much more than the monogram nano noe I had! A very cloudy day that looks like going to rain?)!
> 
> View attachment 5447127


This is so cute!!


----------



## gwendo25

Pochette accessoires or Croisette today?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just a small kirigami is all I need.


----------



## bfly

EveyB said:


> Good to see you again   Felicie in amaranthe is so beautiful!


Thank you @EveyB . How are you dear? Hope you’re doing fabulous and enjoy the summer time with your family.


----------



## 23adeline

LVtingting said:


> I love everything in this picture! What do you store in the monogram box?!


My LV belts


----------



## EveyB

bfly said:


> Thank you @EveyB . How are you dear? Hope you’re doing fabulous and enjoy the summer time with your family.


Thank you, I‘m fine and enjoying the summer with my family  Hope you‘re great too and have a wonderful summer!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Just a small kirigami is all I need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447507


So pretty! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Just a small kirigami is all I need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447507


That’s super cute!!


----------



## 23adeline

I‘m having problem posting here ( with photo) ,is it only happened to me?


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> I‘m having problem posting here ( with photo) ,is it only happened to me?


Same here! Wasn’t able to post an image


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> I‘m having problem posting here ( with photo) ,is it only happened to me?





Bumbles said:


> Same here! Wasn’t able to post an image


Yes I gave up trying to post a pic. Keeps saying oops, server error.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Aliluvlv said:


> Yes I gave up trying to post a pic. Keeps saying oops, server error.


Their update is not ok


----------



## Bumbles

Aliluvlv said:


> Yes I gave up trying to post a pic. Keeps saying oops, server error.


Works for me now


----------



## BagLady14

My Noe BB Azur version


----------



## 23adeline

Spring Street
	

		
			
		

		
	



Speedy 20


----------



## 23adeline

ok it‘s working fine now @Aliluvlv @bbcerisette66


----------



## Mapoon

Using the OG nano speedy for brekkie with my fam today and with my monogram scarf


----------



## boyoverboard

My DE Beaubourg accompanying DH, my baby boy and me to the beach today. Cloudy, but a fun afternoon!


----------



## Tyler_JP

Relaxing at a beautiful B&B in Wilmington, NC this weekend…



Check out the upholstering on the chair at the desk in my room!


----------



## Cece Lou

Watching Resident Evil- too hot to go anywhere! Love Etro LV combo.


----------



## balen.girl

First time with my new PM.


----------



## shyviolet




----------



## kandicenicole

Speedy B decided to take a ride with me to see the  Ocean


----------



## mrslkc23

PSM at Korean Bbq dinner!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BTP large Kirigami


----------



## 23adeline

Watercolor family photo 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
But only keepall xs is going today , work tote pm is resting at home since today is Sunday


----------



## 23adeline

Bags of the week , keeping them back to their dust bags now


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Artsy out with my Galah Sam.


----------



## WhiteTulips07

VVN Noe


----------



## Mapoon

Cece Lou said:


> Watching Resident Evil- too hot to go anywhere! Love Etro LV combo.
> 
> View attachment 5516260


Nice!! I just started to watch it too!!


----------



## LVovely

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Artsy out with my Galah Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525541


I this a bird inside the buggy? I have never seen this before. What a clever way for transport!


----------



## Iamminda

This one today


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> This one today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530701


LOVE your Alma/bandeau pairing Gorgeous!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> This one today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530701


Gorgeous pair!! So nice to see your black Alma in action and looking so elegant IM


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> BTP large Kirigami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525478


Love it   Your BTP pouch has been giving me life lately, SM. Just perfect for summer!


----------



## _vee

Last night - Drinks at a bar and then dinner at a Japanese/Peruvian restaurant


----------



## bagsamplified

_vee said:


> Last night - Drinks at a bar and then dinner at a Japanese/Peruvian restaurant
> 
> View attachment 5530901
> View attachment 5530902
> View attachment 5530903
> View attachment 5530904
> View attachment 5530905
> View attachment 5530906


Looks amazing! I love Japanese-Peruvian food. And your bag looks so elegant there!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> This one today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530701


Sooo chic M! That bandeau with your alma bb is gorgeous!


----------



## Aliluvlv

_vee said:


> Last night - Drinks at a bar and then dinner at a Japanese/Peruvian restaurant
> 
> View attachment 5530901
> View attachment 5530902
> View attachment 5530903
> View attachment 5530904
> View attachment 5530905
> View attachment 5530906


Your felicie and the drinks and food look spectacular!


----------



## anachronism

23adeline said:


> Bags of the week , keeping them back to their dust bags now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525509


Drooling


----------



## Jordyaddict

Loving my DA today in the UK heatwave


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> This one today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530701


Wow gorgeous combination!   
Do you also wear your Alma crossbody? How do you find it?


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Sooo chic M! That bandeau with your alma bb is gorgeous!





_vee said:


> LOVE your Alma/bandeau pairing Gorgeous!





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Gorgeous pair!! So nice to see your black Alma in action and looking so elegant IM



Thank you ladies .  I adore this bandeau and got it just for this bag (should try it on other bags you think? ).   
_vee — I always enjoy seeing your mouth-watering food/drink/LV combo.  Looking forward to your pictures from next weekend


----------



## dotty8

Going to work with my LV cardholder


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Wow gorgeous combination!
> Do you also wear your Alma crossbody? How do you find it?



Thanks kindly E .  Yes, I carry the Alma crossbody often since I am not really the kind to handcarry a bag or on the crook of my arm.  I used to think I wouldn’t like to carry the Alma BB as a crossbody because I thought the wider bottom would stick out too much away from the body but it turned out it doesn’t bother me.  Of course, it doesn’t sit as flat and nicely next to my body like my Croisette (and probably like your Buci) but it’s ok.  Are you considering an Alma BB?  Hope you are doing well in this summer heat — take care .


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Currently in Paris. Heading to Venice tomorrow.


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly E .  Yes, I carry the Alma crossbody often since I am not really the kind to handcarry a bag or on the crook of my arm.  I used to think I wouldn’t like to carry the Alma BB as a crossbody because I thought the wider bottom would stick out too much away from the body but it turned out it doesn’t bother me.  Of course, it doesn’t sit as flat and nicely next to my body like my Croisette (and probably like your Buci) but it’s ok.  Are you considering an Alma BB?  Hope you are doing well in this summer heat — take care .


Yes, I’m considering the Alma bb in the burgundy colour that should come out on 29 July. The colour is so beautiful, but as far as I know only Alma and Cluny will come out in this colour. It’s great to hear that you have no problems carrying your Alma crossbody! 
Until now we were lucky with the temperatures. The heatwave is supposed to start tomorrow, so we’ll see. I hope you’re doing fine too, Minda!


----------



## EveyB

Mid Century Gal said:


> Currently in Paris. Heading to Venice tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 5538915
> View attachment 5538916
> View attachment 5538917


Paris is so beautiful!   Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Yes, I’m considering the Alma bb in the burgundy colour that should come out on 29 July. The colour is so beautiful, but as far as I know only Alma and Cluny will come out in this colour. It’s great to hear that you have no problems carrying your Alma crossbody!
> Until now we were lucky with the temperatures. The heatwave is supposed to start tomorrow, so we’ll see. I hope you’re doing fine too, Minda!



Oh, that new burgundy Alma is _SO _beautiful!  I would love to get it too if I hadn’t bought my fuchsia TP and also if it came with a leather strap (I supposed I can use a black leather strap and sell my TP ).  I forgot to mention that with wearing the Alma crossbody, some people may not like it due to the handles (you can fold them down but i don’t like the feel of the handle against my body so I leave them both standing up).  I am looking forward to seeing your new Alma soon .


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Oh, that new burgundy Alma is _SO _beautiful! I would love to get it too if I hadn’t bought my fuchsia TP and also if it came with a leather strap (I supposed I can use a black leather strap and sell my TP ).  I forgot to mention that with wearing the Alma crossbody, some people may not like it due to the handles (you can fold them down but i don’t like the feel of the handle against my body so I leave them both standing up).  I am looking forward to seeing your new Alma soon .


Your fuchsia TP is gorgeous   
I agree with you, I wish the Alma came with a leather strap … and the jacquard strap too  
The handles standing up won’t bother me, but I’m hesitant because of the wide bottom. On release day I’ll visit the store and try it on, can’t wait!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Mid Century Gal said:


> Currently in Paris. Heading to Venice tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 5538915
> View attachment 5538916
> View attachment 5538917


Have a very good travel


----------



## GJ*

I went to physiotherapy first.  unfortunately i worked too much yesterday and my arm hurts again and i have numb fingers.  



but for the fact that there were only 4 posts there monday morning, i have already created the basis for my plant table.  now the roof is still missing and then I can admit it.


----------



## GJ*

Mid Century Gal said:


> Currently in Paris. Heading to Venice tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 5538915
> View attachment 5538916
> View attachment 5538917


I hope you have a wonderful journey


----------



## mrslkc23

My Paul notebook cover got heat stamped today


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

bbcerisette66 said:


> Have a very good travel


Thank you! We’re in Venice now. Went to LV because I wanted the gondola hot stamp but they wouldn’t do it for me because he said they were too busy. I was so mad!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

GJ* said:


> I hope you have a wonderful journey


Thank you!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

EveyB said:


> Paris is so beautiful!   Enjoy your stay!


It is beautiful. We loved it, although my daughter was overwhelmed. She’s not much of a city person. So far she likes Venice Better.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sitting pretty…


----------



## Nurse_Heather

HeartMyMJs said:


> Sitting pretty…
> 
> View attachment 5539596


Love the little charm! Is it from Ladueee?


----------



## dotty8

HeartMyMJs said:


> Sitting pretty…
> 
> View attachment 5539596



Yaay, I have the exact same charm from Laduree, I love it


----------



## HeartMyMJs

dotty8 said:


> Yaay, I have the exact same charm from Laduree, I love it


Thank you!!  Twinsies!


----------



## EveyB

Mid Century Gal said:


> It is beautiful. We loved it, although my daughter was overwhelmed. She’s not much of a city person. So far she likes Venice Better.


I can relate to that, Venice is nicer. In Italy there are so many smaller or mid sized beautiful cities/towns that are full of history too, maybe visit some of those and your daughter will like it


----------



## MeepMeep67

Mid Century Gal said:


> Currently in Paris. Heading to Venice tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 5538915
> View attachment 5538916
> View attachment 5538917


Im so jelly!!! safe travels


----------



## MeepMeep67

_vee said:


> Last night - Drinks at a bar and then dinner at a Japanese/Peruvian restaurant
> 
> View attachment 5530901
> View attachment 5530902
> View attachment 5530903
> View attachment 5530904
> View attachment 5530905
> View attachment 5530906


Fantastic photos!!!! Wonderful food and drink. Thank you for sharing


Jordyaddict said:


> Loving my DA today in the UK heatwave
> 
> View attachment 5538762


One of my favorite bags! and I dont own it!  Saty cool


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

EveyB said:


> I can relate to that, Venice is nicer. In Italy there are so many smaller or mid sized beautiful cities/towns that are full of history too, maybe visit some of those and your daughter will like it


She’s really looking forward to going to Rome. We head there Friday so we’re both really excited to see the coliseum and all the history.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

MeepMeep67 said:


> Im so jelly!!! safe travels


Thank you ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love it   Your BTP pouch has been giving me life lately, SM. Just perfect for summer!


Thank you M!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mid Century Gal said:


> Currently in Paris. Heading to Venice tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 5538915
> View attachment 5538916
> View attachment 5538917


How fun!
Were you there while the weather was crazy hot?


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> Last night - Drinks at a bar and then dinner at a Japanese/Peruvian restaurant
> 
> View attachment 5530901
> View attachment 5530902
> View attachment 5530903
> View attachment 5530904
> View attachment 5530905
> View attachment 5530906


----------



## handbagaddict80

With my Noe pouch.


----------



## MeepMeep67

handbagaddict80 said:


> With my Noe pouch.
> 
> View attachment 5572301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572302


Bag twin!!! I need to carry mine. and the food and drink look fantastic! Love the beer flight and what is that purple drink??


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Artsy


----------



## handbagaddict80

MeepMeep67 said:


> Bag twin!!! I need to carry mine. and the food and drink look fantastic! Love the beer flight and what is that purple drink?


Thanks love.. The purple drink is Taro milk boba tea.


----------



## anachronism

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Artsy
> View attachment 5572453


Do you love the Artsy? It keeps catching my eye.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Yes!! It was over 100 degrees F while we were in Paris. Tomorrow we head to Rome and I hear it’s really hot there. It hasn’t been bad in Venice at all. 


Sunshine mama said:


> How fun!
> Were you there while the weather was crazy hot?


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Enjoying some delicious tiramisu while we’re still in Venice.


----------



## bagsamplified

Mid Century Gal said:


> Enjoying some delicious tiramisu while we’re still in Venice.
> View attachment 5572829


Enjoy your European adventures!! Your ZCP looks so good with the view! Loved your Artsy pic, too


----------



## 23adeline

My adorable Locky BB ❤️


----------



## 23adeline

Went to Transport Department to register a new car for second girl few days ago , but her driving license test was postponed


----------



## EveyB

Mid Century Gal said:


> Enjoying some delicious tiramisu while we’re still in Venice.
> View attachment 5572829


This looks delicious! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## GJ*

Mid Century Gal said:


> Yes!! It was over 100 degrees F while we were in Paris. Tomorrow we head to Rome and I hear it’s really hot there. It hasn’t been bad in Venice at all.


oh dear, unfortunately it hasn't really gotten any cooler since we were there.  we also had 102 degrees in venice.  I'm afraid Rome is getting worse because the heat builds up more.  but you will surely have a good time anyway.


----------



## Bumbles

Mid Century Gal said:


> Enjoying some delicious tiramisu while we’re still in Venice.
> View attachment 5572829


Yummy! What a gorgeous shot


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Thank you. Just arrived in Rome


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Thank you. Just arrived in Rome


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not for me to use, as it is for my DD. But it's  so stinking cute. I want one too!


----------



## TC1

Friday!


----------



## Roxannek

Mid Century Gal said:


> Enjoying some delicious tiramisu while we’re still in Venice.
> View attachment 5572829


Mmmmmmm!


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> This one today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530701


so pretty , black and red


----------



## brnicutie

I got my Giovanni’s shrimp scampi fix today with the PA. I didn’t make it out to the North Shore. I’m at their other location at H Mart in Kakaako.


----------



## 23adeline

Using my BTP MPA today , just noticed the difference in vachetta tag  tanning , the front pouch get more sunlight !


----------



## bbcerisette66

Iamminda said:


> This one today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530701


Adorable ♥️ Your Alma in empreinte leather is gorgeous and so cute


----------



## Alienza

My Noefull ikat blue on a wet rock at a  beautiful river valley/waterfall in Bali. I am a bag abuser and proud of it! Hahaha 
I have never carried it to a wet place before but of course not a problem since its nylon. I have never stuffed it with so many things either. In that bag I carried 2 big water bottles, a big shawl, make up pouch, medicine pouch, wallet, a small foldable bag, and other things  but the bag still managed to feel light  that I was fine carrying it while climbing down and up the many stairs to the waterfall. A Very useful bag.


----------



## njariesgirly

bbcerisette66 said:


> I still love my On My Side PM so much.  Sorry for the mess behind me.  This is my daughter's room
> View attachment 5339392


How is the wear and tear on this bag


----------



## bbcerisette66

njariesgirly said:


> How is the wear and tear on this bag


I've had it for 7 months.  I used it everyday for 6 months.  It is still like new.  I am very careful with my bags.  I love it.  It's classy, practical, just amazing.  I would like to have it also in black but I have enough black bags.No cons and only pros.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Saturday...


----------



## GJ*

Alienza said:


> My Noefull ikat blue on a wet rock at a  beautiful river valley/waterfall in Bali. I am a bag abuser and proud of it! Hahaha
> I have never carried it to a wet place before but of course not a problem since its nylon. I have never stuffed it with so many things either. In that bag I carried 2 big water bottles, a big shawl, make up pouch, medicine pouch, wallet, a small foldable bag, and other things  but the bag still managed to feel light  that I was fine carrying it while climbing down and up the many stairs to the waterfall. A Very useful bag.
> 
> View attachment 5573785


that reminds me of our vacation in bali, that was a dream.  
I wish you a wonderful time


----------



## BowieFan1971

Heading out to Aldi with my Saleya PM DE and net shopping bags


----------



## Iamminda

bbcerisette66 said:


> Adorable ♥️ Your Alma in empreinte leather is gorgeous and so cute





lemondln said:


> so pretty , black and red



Thank you ladies .


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> I got my Giovanni’s shrimp scampi fix today with the PA. I didn’t make it out to the North Shore. I’m at their other location at H Mart in Kakaako.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573747
> View attachment 5573748



Love love love your LV and food pics .  I am totally drooling over your boba tea (brown sugar?) and shrimp scampi dish (those shrimps look huge in the pic ).


----------



## lemondln

brnicutie said:


> I got my Giovanni’s shrimp scampi fix today with the PA. I didn’t make it out to the North Shore. I’m at their other location at H Mart in Kakaako.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573747




Love everything in this pic, monogram is still my favorite after trying on other colors. That shrimp, oh my! Brown sugar bubble tea?


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Love love love your LV and food pics .  I am totally drooling over your boba tea (brown sugar?) and shrimp scampi dish (those shrimps look huge in the pic ).





lemondln said:


> Love everything in this pic, monogram is still my favorite after trying on other colors. That shrimp, oh my! Brown sugar bubble tea?


Thank you my fellow LV lovers and foodies! That is brown sugar boba tea. It hits the spot every time. If you visit Oahu you should try the Giovanni's shrimp scampi. It's the best on the island and was the very first shrimp truck. For the longest time they were only on the North Shore, in Haleiwa and Kahuku. They finally opened a location in town in Kakaako, near Ala Moana.


----------



## ilovelions8

Waiting for my boba order with this cutie.


----------



## travelbliss

_Multicolor Marilyn Or  _couldn't believe she got chosen to come out with me last night to the piano bar.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my mid-layer vest to Borough Market…


----------



## boyoverboard

A bit late, because I’ve been back home for five weeks and my holiday feels like a million years ago  but here are some pics of my LV enjoying a trip to the Greek island of Rhodes!



(Not all for me! )


----------



## boyoverboard

Continued from above…












Special thanks to my DH for putting up with my constant photographing of my LVs.


----------



## Aliluvlv

boyoverboard said:


> Continued from above…
> View attachment 5574320
> 
> View attachment 5574321
> 
> View attachment 5574322
> 
> View attachment 5574323
> 
> View attachment 5574324
> 
> View attachment 5574319
> 
> Special thanks to my DH for putting up with my constant photographing of my LVs.


Such beautiful pieces and pictures! Looks like you had a wonderful time! Really love that gorgeous Aegean blue trim with DE.


----------



## boyoverboard

Aliluvlv said:


> Such beautiful pieces and pictures! Looks like you had a wonderful time! Really love that gorgeous Aegean blue trim with DE.


Thank you!


----------



## Bumbles

Who needs a Chanel heart bag when you have this black beauty


----------



## DrTr

boyoverboard said:


> Continued from above…
> View attachment 5574320
> 
> View attachment 5574321
> 
> View attachment 5574322
> 
> View attachment 5574323
> 
> View attachment 5574324
> 
> View attachment 5574319
> 
> Special thanks to my DH for putting up with my constant photographing of my LVs.


Just fabulous! Your trip, your LV, each other! thanks as always for sharing your travel photographs I enjoy them. The only thing missing is your boy and I miss seeing him but I’m sure he will show up again


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> Who needs a Chanel heart bag when you have this black beauty
> View attachment 5574366


indeed -she’s a beauty Bumbles!


----------



## DrTr

Kind of a silly in action today, but I love when I get the rare mani pedi. A trip out with escale NF - I had 5 pairs of glasses and sunglasses in my bag for adjustment at my optical shop so a larger bag was called for. Do I live a glamour life or what?


----------



## MeepMeep67

At the winery!
Happy girl. DH Only home once every six days from the firehouse


----------



## boyoverboard

DrTr said:


> Just fabulous! Your trip, your LV, each other! thanks as always for sharing your travel photographs I enjoy them. The only thing missing is your boy and I miss seeing him but I’m sure he will show up again


Thank you! I missed my little boy so much, but unfortunately as an extremely hairy boy he could never have coped with the heat. He’s used to Scottish temperatures.   Normally I am majorly depressed to return from a holiday but this time I was so excited to be reunited with him.


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> indeed -she’s a beauty Bumbles!


Thanks drtr!


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> Kind of a silly in action today, but I love when I get the rare mani pedi. A trip out with escale NF - I had 5 pairs of glasses and sunglasses in my bag for adjustment at my optical shop so a larger bag was called for. Do I live a glamour life or what?
> 
> View attachment 5574369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574371


You definitely sure do!   The escale nf is always a stunner when I see it. A rare gem! Love your nails!


----------



## Bumbles

MeepMeep67 said:


> At the winery!
> Happy girl. DH Only home once every six days from the firehouse
> 
> View attachment 5574374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574375


What a beautiful day you are having. Gorgeous view, company, food, wine and perfect bag to top it off! Is the double zip pochette your fav for short outings or trips like this? Would you recommend it? I keep seeing it on 24s and the price is great!


----------



## brnicutie

Bumbles said:


> Who needs a Chanel heart bag when you have this black beauty
> View attachment 5574366


That's so true. Who needs a Chanel heart bag when we can have the LV ones.   


DrTr said:


> Kind of a silly in action today, but I love when I get the rare mani pedi. A trip out with escale NF - I had 5 pairs of glasses and sunglasses in my bag for adjustment at my optical shop so a larger bag was called for. Do I live a glamour life or what?
> 
> View attachment 5574369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574371


I love the escale NF and your fluorescent green toes. It's giving me summer vibes.


MeepMeep67 said:


> At the winery!
> Happy girl. DH Only home once every six days from the firehouse
> 
> View attachment 5574374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574375


The food looks amazing, MeepMeep. I'm so happy your hubby is home to spend some quality time with you.


----------



## 23adeline

My lunch and Kirigami big pouch yesterday


----------



## bagsamplified

Bumbles said:


> Who needs a Chanel heart bag when you have this black beauty
> View attachment 5574366


I totally agree Bumbles! You're really rocking this stunner! Happy Sunday !


----------



## EveyB

MeepMeep67 said:


> At the winery!
> Happy girl. DH Only home once every six days from the firehouse
> 
> View attachment 5574374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574375


The food and view and your LV look amazing! So happy to hear you had a wonderful evening with your hubby


----------



## EveyB

Bumbles said:


> Who needs a Chanel heart bag when you have this black beauty
> View attachment 5574366


So true! It’s gorgeous!


----------



## EveyB

DrTr said:


> Kind of a silly in action today, but I love when I get the rare mani pedi. A trip out with escale NF - I had 5 pairs of glasses and sunglasses in my bag for adjustment at my optical shop so a larger bag was called for. Do I live a glamour life or what?
> 
> View attachment 5574369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574371


Love your nails with your Escale NF! Happy Sunday!


----------



## EveyB

boyoverboard said:


> Continued from above…
> View attachment 5574320
> 
> View attachment 5574321
> 
> View attachment 5574322
> 
> View attachment 5574323
> 
> View attachment 5574324
> 
> View attachment 5574319
> 
> Special thanks to my DH for putting up with my constant photographing of my LVs.


Such beautiful pictures and LVs! Happy to hear you had a wonderful time and that you are now reunited with your furbaby again!


----------



## Bumbles

bagsamplified said:


> I totally agree Bumbles! You're really rocking this stunner! Happy Sunday !


Thanks bags!


----------



## Bumbles

EveyB said:


> So true! It’s gorgeous!


Thanks eveyb!


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Kind of a silly in action today, but I love when I get the rare mani pedi. A trip out with escale NF - I had 5 pairs of glasses and sunglasses in my bag for adjustment at my optical shop so a larger bag was called for. Do I live a glamour life or what?
> 
> View attachment 5574369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574371



How fun and pretty T .  The Escale print is so pretty — I just love the colors, including the periwinkle lining.  Have a wonderful Sunday .




MeepMeep67 said:


> At the winery!
> Happy girl. DH Only home once every six days from the firehouse
> 
> View attachment 5574374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574375



Lovely winery pics MM .   Pretty DZP — the escale print is one of the prettiest print ever.  Enjoy the rest of your weekend with your DH


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Saturday!


----------



## COCOLUVR

*Hey guys! I just got back from Jeju island. I did this at a cafe today. I will most more later. My phone have gone crazy so I can post much right now.❤️❤️❤️*


----------



## bagsamplified

COCOLUVR said:


> *Hey guys! I just got back from Jeju island. I did this at a cafe today. I will most more later. My phone have gone crazy so I can post much right now.❤️❤️❤️*
> 
> View attachment 5574545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574546


So cute!! Would love to go Jeju Island, hope you all had a great trip and ate lots of great food!


----------



## DrTr

MeepMeep67 said:


> At the winery!
> Happy girl. DH Only home once every six days from the firehouse
> 
> View attachment 5574374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574375


Glad hubs is home and lovely winery!  It was escale day - summer calls for it!


----------



## DrTr

boyoverboard said:


> Thank you! I missed my little boy so much, but unfortunately as an extremely hairy boy he could never have coped with the heat. He’s used to Scottish temperatures.   Normally I am majorly depressed to return from a holiday but this time I was so excited to be reunited with him.


I know, travel is wonderful, but leaving our fur kids behind is so not easy!  Glad he helped your homecoming


----------



## Alienza

GJ* said:


> that reminds me of our vacation in bali, that was a dream.
> I wish you a wonderful time



Thank you very much! You are very kind . I love love Bali. You should go back there too . The people of Bali lost so much income during the pandemic and lockdowns. So They are very happy and grateful to welcome tourists back to the island. Hopefully things will go back to normal now.


----------



## travelbliss

boyoverboard said:


> Continued from above…
> View attachment 5574320
> 
> View attachment 5574321
> 
> View attachment 5574322
> 
> View attachment 5574323
> 
> View attachment 5574324
> 
> View attachment 5574319
> 
> Special thanks to my DH for putting up with my constant photographing of my LVs.


LVoe your curated collection of LV pieces...hang onto them !!  Your trip looked fabulous !!  Enjoy


----------



## travelbliss

COCOLUVR said:


> *Hey guys! I just got back from Jeju island. I did this at a cafe today. I will most more later. My phone have gone crazy so I can post much right now.❤️❤️❤️*
> 
> View attachment 5574545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574546


Just LVoe the personalized bag charms on your mini HL .... can i ask where u got them ?


----------



## GJ*

breakfast with my woody case.  i love the sunday breakfasts in the garden with homemade bread and the peace and quiet.


----------



## GJ*

Alienza said:


> Thank you very much! You are very kind . I love love Bali. You should go back there too . The people of Bali lost so much income during the pandemic and lockdowns. So They are very happy and grateful to welcome tourists back to the island. Hopefully things will go back to normal now.


i would like to go back to bali.  apart from the planning uncertainty because of covid, i can no longer go on long-distance trips as long as my dog is alive.  7.5 months ago my second dog died and i had a lot of training so that he can stay alone again.  It's only been 4 weeks since he's been behaving normally again.  he likes to be in the kennel but i wouldn't have any peace being so far away without being able to get home quickly.  but i talk so often about the dream dates in the hanging gardens, especially the private temple dinner was spectacular.



my next dream is africa.  I would like to experience wild animals in the wild.  and definitely go mountain gorilla trekking.  but that only works if my dog is no longer alive.


----------



## EveyB

GJ* said:


> i would like to go back to bali.  apart from the planning uncertainty because of covid, i can no longer go on long-distance trips as long as my dog is alive.  7.5 months ago my second dog died and i had a lot of training so that he can stay alone again.  It's only been 4 weeks since he's been behaving normally again.  he likes to be in the kennel but i wouldn't have any peace being so far away without being able to get home quickly.  but i talk so often about the dream dates in the hanging gardens, especially the private temple dinner was spectacular.
> View attachment 5574649
> 
> 
> my next dream is africa.  I would like to experience wild animals in the wild.  and definitely go mountain gorilla trekking.  but that only works if my dog is no longer alive.


I didn’t know which emoji to choose as the story about your dogs is sad but your dream date sounds and looks spectacular! Having a furbaby is definitely limiting vacation choices, but they bring so much happiness and special experiences to our lives.


----------



## Prada Prince

Browsing the sales with my Reverse Monogram Pochette Metis… Really is one of the most practical bags I own!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Finally got my hot stamp today at the Rome boutique. I got the colosseum since I thought it would be appropriate. They were very friendly to us and treated us really well. They even brought us water.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

My Alma BB at the Apple store in Rome. I’ve definitely trashed the vachetta since taking her on this trip.


----------



## travelbliss

GJ* said:


> breakfast with my woody case.  i love the sunday breakfasts in the garden with homemade bread and the peace and quiet.
> View attachment 5574630


This setup looks so inviting !!  LVoely !!


----------



## travelbliss

Mid Century Gal said:


> Finally got my hot stamp today at the Rome boutique. I got the colosseum since I thought it would be appropriate. They were very friendly to us and treated us really well. They even brought us water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574713
> View attachment 5574726



What a fantastic momento.   I always forget to do hot stamp of different locations when I travel.... LVoe Roma


----------



## brnicutie

This chirashi bowl from Ahi & Vegetable is so good. They get their fish every morning from auction at the pier. It’s always fresh, never frozen. It’s at the Lanai food court at Ala Moana Shopping Center.


----------



## bagsamplified

brnicutie said:


> This chirashi bowl from Ahi & Vegetable is so good. They get their fish every morning from auction at the pier. It’s always fresh, never frozen. It’s at the Lanai food court at Ala Moana Shopping Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574935
> View attachment 5574936


Looks so delicious!! I will check it out next time I'm back. Happy Sunday and enjoy your ahi bowl!


----------



## brnicutie

bagsamplified said:


> Looks so delicious!! I will check it out next time I'm back. Happy Sunday and enjoy your ahi bowl!


Thanks bagsamplified! Have a great Sunday as well!


----------



## l.ch.

Bumbles said:


> Who needs a Chanel heart bag when you have this black beauty
> View attachment 5574366


Totally agree!


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> This chirashi bowl from Ahi & Vegetable is so good. They get their fish every morning from auction at the pier. It’s always fresh, never frozen. It’s at the Lanai food court at Ala Moana Shopping Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574935
> View attachment 5574936


The bowl looks so delicious, fresh and healthy! Will have to check it out next time I’m there. The Starbucks cup is so pretty next to your multi pochettes


----------



## brnicutie

Bumbles said:


> The bowl looks so delicious, fresh and healthy! Will have to check it out next time I’m there. The Starbucks cup is so pretty next to your multi pochettes


Thank you, Bumbles! Feel free to message me if you need dining options while you’re here. I’m the ultimate foodie.


----------



## 23adeline

Visited my almost done pool yesterday , using mini Boite Chapeau 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Today’s bag , speedy 20
	

		
			
		

		
	



One of the item that I told my girl to buy from London , Flower Popcorn Basket   I like the florals painting on this FW 2022 men


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Alma BB with my new strap. It's so fun to revive an older bag in my collection. In Love!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My Alma BB with my new strap. It's so fun to revive an older bag in my collection. In Love!
> View attachment 5575272



Love this edgy look SSSSSSM .  May have to copy you (thanks in advance )


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this edgy look SSSSSSM .  May have to copy you (thanks in advance )


Thank you!  And I can't wait to be strap twins!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> My Alma BB with my new strap. It's so fun to revive an older bag in my collection. In Love!
> View attachment 5575272


Timeless and classy! Gorgeous. The strap is fun ))


----------



## skyqueen

Sunshine mama said:


> My Alma BB with my new strap. It's so fun to revive an older bag in my collection. In Love!
> View attachment 5575272


Love your new straps...the hardware is perfect!


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> Love your new straps...the hardware is perfect!


Thank you skyqueen!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Timeless and classy! Gorgeous. The strap is fun ))


Thank you!


----------



## _vee

Saturday night with my pochette


----------



## TomBentley94




----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Bucket GM from March 1998


----------



## SurlyTemple

ivyvid said:


> Just finished transferring my stuffs to my new to me zippy wallet
> View attachment 3384398


Gorgeous!


----------



## SurlyTemple

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3387781


Love this bag!


----------



## bfly

TP19 for grocery today, why not


----------



## lemondln

23adeline said:


> My lunch and Kirigami big pouch yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574434


A real prince brings food, that's the realistic education rather than a kiss


----------



## HeartMyMJs

SurlyTemple said:


> Love this bag!


Thank you!!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

TomBentley94 said:


> View attachment 5576233


I love the colors. I've never seen this design before.


----------



## Hanash

Carrying my old LV Ellipse - ftom 17 yrs ago - and happening to bump into the new version in store!


----------



## BowieFan1971

The pic didn’t load…


----------



## COCOLUVR

My phone is having a hard time in SK. I know the Wi-Fi is supposed to be fast here but my phone is just acting loopy. I tried posting but it’s just not happening. I don’t know if this is going to post but I am just chilling at a cafe because of this crushing heat. My kids went to HYBE (BTS Mecca) today. I will post pics when they get back. It has been so awesome here. The food is delicious and with the $$ exchange it’s been a dream come true for me. This vacation is costing me 35% less now.


----------



## COCOLUVR

Oh wow!! It posted!! I am going to try to post some more now!
Namsan Tower. We walked up. It was HELL!! One of the hottest day in Seoul!


----------



## bagsamplified

COCOLUVR said:


> Oh wow!! It posted!! I am going to try to post some more now!
> Namsan Tower. We walked up. It was HELL!! One of the hottest day in Seoul!
> 
> View attachment 5576579


Glad to hear you're having such a great time!! Keep cool in the heat if you can! And so good about the exchange rate for you guys! 

I literally rewatched all of Singles Inferno last week thanks to you, it is such a happy show for me. I love the beach and the cast on the show seem so nice and they get along well together. 

Oh I'm very sure these are long closed, these links are a few years old, but these links show the address for BLACKPINK HOUSE that was on their YouTube show from 2018. Apparently it was a Hello Kitty cafe before BLACKPINK was involved! 

https://thekoreanlass.wordpress.com/2018/08/04/blackpink-house/ and 
https://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20180619000489 this was with their SQUARE UP EP release


----------



## COCOLUVR

I made it! LOL We went to a cafe in Seoul and you can make one while sipping your latte. The place is called cafe neulbo. https://www.instagram.com/cafeneulbo/
FYI, I have no artistic talent. You can printout a pic and make it yourself. Anyone can do it.❤️❤️❤️❤️ I saw a lot of art hung by this artist. I am looking into purchasing a painting before I fly back. I love it! All the animals this artist painted has this blessed smile on their face. 


travelbliss said:


> Just LVoe the personalized bag charms on your mini HL .... can i ask where u got them ?


----------



## COCOLUVR

bagsamplified said:


> Glad to hear you're having such a great time!! Keep cool in the heat if you can! And so good about the exchange rate for you guys!
> 
> I literally rewatched all of Singles Inferno last week thanks to you, it is such a happy show for me. I love the beach and the cast on the show seem so nice and they get along well together.
> 
> Oh I'm very sure these are long closed, these links are a few years old, but these links show the address for BLACKPINK HOUSE that was on their YouTube show from 2018. Apparently it was a Hello Kitty cafe before BLACKPINK was involved!
> 
> https://thekoreanlass.wordpress.com/2018/08/04/blackpink-house/ and
> https://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20180619000489 this was with their SQUARE UP EP release


I am going to try to hit up some BLINKS places too. It was announced YG is filming blackpink comeback music vids and shows to promote it. (Reason why we are going to YG) I will try to hit your places and take pics too. I will post when I get there. Let me know if you want me to pickup anything a YG for you. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## bagsamplified

COCOLUVR said:


> I am going to try to hit up some BLINKS places too. It was announced YG is filming blackpink comeback music vids and shows to promote it. (Reason why we are going to YG) I will try to hit your places and take pics too. I will post when I get there. Let me know if you want me to pickup anything a YG for you. ❤️❤️❤️


That is so kind of you!! Thank you, no need to pick up anything for me- most important is you and your family enjoy yourselves and your holiday adventures!! And no sweat if you can't visit Blackpink House, seriously! I will go myself one day. It has probably turned into something else by now, one of those articles said it became a Samsung event house or something.

Enjoy yourselves at YG, that's super exciting


----------



## Antonia

Knightsbridge


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Tried a new chain for my DZP today  Happy midweek all


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Tried a new chain for my DZP today  Happy midweek all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577182



Beautiful picture V — love the look of this chain with your DZP .  Have a great rest of the week V


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Tried a new chain for my DZP today  Happy midweek all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577182


Love it, and the beautiful flowers in the background too  Enjoy the rest of the week!


----------



## DrTr

TomBentley94 said:


> View attachment 5576233


Love it! This gorgeous pop of color was the one that got away. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks, sweet @Iamminda  and @EveyB 

That’s so nice of you to say. I hope your end of July weekend is fabulous too!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks, sweet @Iamminda  and @EveyB
> 
> That’s so nice of you to say. I hope your end of July weekend is fabulous too!


Thank you dear MB   
I hope I can make it to LV today to pick something up


----------



## mrslkc23

Handle trunk with me today 
Happy Friday!!


----------



## LVovely

EveyB said:


> Thank you dear MB
> I hope I can make it to LV today to pick something up


Ooh, I am intrigued to see what you got! Not the burgundy Alma, I suppose?


----------



## EveyB

lovelyrita said:


> Ooh, I am intrigued to see what you got! Not the burgundy Alma, I suppose?


Yes!  I‘m just not a 100% sure about the colour, have to see it in daylight. And I hope to find the Rosalie in hotpink. 
Did you order the Speedy?


----------



## MainlyBailey

All of these action shots are giving me LV nostalgia! Anyone here from Singapore and/or Australia?? I’m going to both for work 2 weeks in a row in 10 days and wondering what clothes/bags I should bring. The two places have vastly different climates at the time so I’m finding packing pretty challenging. Would really love some input for what to wear. TIA!


----------



## LVovely

EveyB said:


> Yes!  I‘m just not a 100% sure about the colour, have to see it in daylight. And I hope to find the Rosalie in hotpink.
> Did you order the Speedy?


Post pics when you receive it, it‘s such a beautiful colour ! I wish the shape would work for me, I returned the beautiful green Alma earlier this year because nothing would fit!

Well…I might have, despite all efforts not to ! I want to have a look and return if it‘s not 100% love. As I had a major handbag purge recently, there might be space/budget for it. Let‘s see! Not happy with myself though, but at the end of the day handbags give me so much joy!

Ps: weren‘t you after a caramel bag? The new caramel colour in the Noe and PM is quite nice


----------



## bagsamplified

MainlyBailey said:


> All of these action shots are giving me LV nostalgia! Anyone here from Singapore and/or Australia?? I’m going to both for work 2 weeks in a row in 10 days and wondering what clothes/bags I should bring. The two places have vastly different climates at the time so I’m finding packing pretty challenging. Would really love some input for what to wear. TIA!


Which part of Australia? Each part of Australia has wildly different climates, too  but we are in winter. you will have such a fun time on your trip!

It is challenging when you have Singapore, too, but I'd say pack layers, depending what you have to wear for work, when I go from summer/the tropics to middle of winter in one trip, I like things like lightweight blouses and tops that can be worn alone in Singapore and layered with thermals or more longsleeved tees in the cold; breathable natural materials like cotton so you're not feeling as stuffy in Singapore and still warm in Australia; a couple of pairs of trousers (you can still wear jeans in Singapore, though it's much better if you're mostly in aircon!), a roll-up jacket or even a roll-up puffer jacket for Australia if you're going to a colder part; etc. I'm probably confusing you now. But basically, clothes that can double up for use in both climates, plus a warm jacket/coat for Australia unless you're in the North. And sweaters / woollen tops that can be easily packed but also lightweight. 

We've had more rain than usual this winter but you might be lucky and not get any rain.

Bag wise it's pretty versatile in both countries! It depends which part of Australia and where you're going/activities, too. Anything goes basically. Singapore is luxe central, Australia's luxe scene is newer but has grown a LOT in the last 10 years. If you buy anything in either country, remember you can claim some local tax back- GST refund in Australia if you spend over a certain amount at the one retailer


----------



## EveyB

lovelyrita said:


> Post pics when you receive it, it‘s such a beautiful colour ! I wish the shape would work for me, I returned the beautiful green Alma earlier this year because nothing would fit!
> 
> Well…I might have, despite all efforts not to ! I want to have a look and return if it‘s not 100% love. As I had a major handbag purge recently, there might be space/budget for it. Let‘s see! Not happy with myself though, but at the end of the day handbags give me so much joy!
> 
> Ps: weren‘t you after a caramel bag? The new caramel colour in the Noe and PM is quite nice


I will! Can’t wait to see the colour in daylight. 
Yes, I remember about the green Alma! Such a shame it was too small for you, it was gorgeous. But the Speedy is a very beautiful and special bag, happy to hear you were able to order it!   And if handbags give you joy, you should indeed enjoy them and not feel bad about a purchase. Especially after your decluttering project!

Yes, I was after a caramel bag, still am. The new colour of the Noe is gorgeous! I’m waiting for a monocolour caramel, let’s see


----------



## sunandflowers

Margaritas on the patio at Cactus YaYa happy summer y’all


----------



## Loriad

I watched some videos on the new Loop GM and it made me anxious to take out the Galliera! So glad big bags are coming back!


----------



## fyn72

Bond Street bb today, so comfortable to wear.


----------



## MooMooVT

Mid Century Gal said:


> Finally got my hot stamp today at the Rome boutique. I got the colosseum since I thought it would be appropriate. They were very friendly to us and treated us really well. They even brought us water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574713
> View attachment 5574726


I love this! Question - I'll be in Rome this fall and would love to get something hot stamped. I have a luggage tag from my Keepalls - one has an Austin stamp and the other was debossed with my initials on one side - blank on the other. Should I bring the debossed luggage tag and try for the Colosseum on the back or buy a new luggage tag while I'm there? I know it's not always easy to get a luggage tag in store even with a record of ownership of a Keepall. Or I could buy something else and have it hot stamped... Still pondering options along with how best to spend my fun money!


----------



## ilovelions8

Haven’t used this much, thought I’d take it out finally.


----------



## Bethwithabagproblem

Hanash said:


> Carrying my old LV Ellipse - ftom 17 yrs ago - and happening to bump into the new version in store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576463


----------



## Bethwithabagproblem

I adore that Vintage Ellipse! I’ve always coveted one, but never pulled the trigger.


----------



## gwendo25

Toiletry Pouch on Chain, new addition with strap from Pallas BB!


----------



## Farkvam

I love patio season.


----------



## fyn72

Went out for dinner at a Chinese restaurant with Eva.


----------



## brnicutie

Poi and strawberry donuts for breakfast. Hawaiian plate for lunch (laulau, kalua pork, and poke).


----------



## Dmurphy1

My new to me 2007 Sac Riveting bag. Absolutely love the pockets and shoulder carry !!


----------



## travelbliss

Loriad said:


> I watched some videos on the new Loop GM and it made me anxious to take out the Galliera! So glad big bags are coming back!
> 
> View attachment 5578610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....that bag is in gogeous condition !!


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> Poi and strawberry donuts for breakfast. Hawaiian plate for lunch (laulau, kalua pork, and poke).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579302
> View attachment 5579303



Yum .  I love kalua pork — also am very interested in how the poi donut tastes like.  I love all kinds of Hawaiian baked goods (like malasadas, butter mochi, etc).


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> My new to me 2007 Sac Riveting bag. Absolutely love the pockets and shoulder carry !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579327



Love this unique style D — looks comfy and stylish .


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> Love this unique style D — looks comfy and stylish .


Thank you Minda !! It is an amazing bag and I feel lucky I found it !!


----------



## fyn72

Coffee while checking out a venue for my 50th in September


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Yum .  I love kalua pork — also am very interested in how the poi donut tastes like.  I love all kinds of Hawaiian baked goods (like malasadas, butter mochi, etc).


Feel free to message me the next time you come here. I'll give you a list of places to get the foods you like. I'm not sure if you already tried the coco puffs from Liliha Bakery. They're to die for. They opened a location at Ala Moana and the International Marketplace.


----------



## GJ*

MooMooVT said:


> I love this! Question - I'll be in Rome this fall and would love to get something hot stamped. I have a luggage tag from my Keepalls - one has an Austin stamp and the other was debossed with my initials on one side - blank on the other. Should I bring the debossed luggage tag and try for the Colosseum on the back or buy a new luggage tag while I'm there? I know it's not always easy to get a luggage tag in store even with a record of ownership of a Keepall. Or I could buy something else and have it hot stamped... Still pondering options along with how best to spend my fun money!


in most cases it does not work in europe to buy a luggage tag for hot stamping on site.  i also have one with embossing on the front and hot stamping on the back.  rather bring an item that can be safely hot stamped to avoid disappointment.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Sunday everyone! Using my fittingly named BTP bandeau for lounging BTP lol. Wishing you a great start to August


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! Using my fittingly named BTP bandeau for lounging BTP lol. Wishing you a great start to August
> View attachment 5579600


LVoe this !! U finally have the pool in !!  Congrats... hope u enjoy it this summer  .  Glad ur back.. I've missed ur posts !!


----------



## travelbliss

Bethwithabagproblem said:


> I adore that Vintage Ellipse! I’ve always coveted one, but never pulled the trigger.



@Bethwithabagproblem,  I just wanted to say I haven't seen u post much here on LV,  but i just   your TPF screen name !!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! Using my fittingly named BTP bandeau for lounging BTP lol. Wishing you a great start to August
> View attachment 5579600


Happy to see you‘re enjoying your new pool and your beautiful BTP bandeau  A great start to August to you too MB!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

MooMooVT said:


> I love this! Question - I'll be in Rome this fall and would love to get something hot stamped. I have a luggage tag from my Keepalls - one has an Austin stamp and the other was debossed with my initials on one side - blank on the other. Should I bring the debossed luggage tag and try for the Colosseum on the back or buy a new luggage tag while I'm there? I know it's not always easy to get a luggage tag in store even with a record of ownership of a Keepall. Or I could buy something else and have it hot stamped... Still pondering options along with how best to spend my fun money!


I wanted to get my key fob stamped from my Alma BB, but she said no that it wouldn't work. So the only other thing that I had was my passport holder on the inside. Maybe she didn't want to do two of them, I don't know, but I only got the one. And even that took an hour wait.

I don't know what to answer you with because I think it depends on the store and their attitude. Like I said before, Venice wouldn't do it at all because they were supposedly too busy. Maybe try bringing in the luggage tag by itself and see what they say. I didn't know that LV doesn't sell you the luggage tag on its own. Why is that?


----------



## balen.girl

Back to my weekend coffee after almost 3 weeks vacation..


----------



## 23adeline

I’m glad that my girl is finally back home after her first flight delayed, missed the connecting flight , waited 18 hours for the next available flight…..  

And here are all the items that she helped me to buy at London and Paris :
**Nov 2021 , LV London City
My girl started to help me buy LV because the micro papillon is sold out here but it’s available at LV London City .


	

		
			
		

		
	
**Feb 2022,LV New Bond Street 
Alma BB MWT before price increased 
	

		
			
		

		
	



**May 2022, LV Harrods 



** July 2022,Galleries Lafayette 
                      Paris


**July 2022, LV Harrods 


** July 2022, LV London City 
	

		
			
		

		
	




** July 2022, LV Heathrow


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> I’m glad that my girl is finally back home after her first flight delayed, missed the connecting flight , waited 18 hours for the next available flight…..
> 
> And here are all the items that she helped me to buy at London and Paris :
> **Nov 2021 , LV London City
> My girl started to help me buy LV because the micro papillon is sold out here but it’s available at LV London City .
> View attachment 5579696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Feb 2022,LV New Bond Street
> Alma BB MWT before price increased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579697
> 
> **May 2022, LV Harrods
> View attachment 5579699
> View attachment 5579698
> 
> ** July 2022,Galleries Lafayette
> Paris
> View attachment 5579710
> 
> **July 2022, LV Harrods
> View attachment 5579712
> 
> ** July 2022, LV London City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579713
> View attachment 5579714
> 
> ** July 2022, LV Heathrow
> View attachment 5579715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579695



How wonderful to have a daughter to scout the remote corners of Europe to bring back all your LVoely desires !!!   I currently have a husband in Paris who's been there for weeks and won't bring me a single thing back because. " it won't fit into my carry-on" !!!  
Luckily,  I have other ways of finding my goodies.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

travelbliss said:


> Luckily,  I have other ways of finding my goodies.


He-he-he…I love it. Don’t we all.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Tried a new chain for my DZP today  Happy midweek all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577182


It's really pretty MyB!


----------



## trishyang

Sunday out with my lock me ii eyelets


----------



## MrsBeaverhausen

Taking this old gal on her first trip.


----------



## dotty8

Mid Century Gal said:


> Finally got my hot stamp today at the Rome boutique. I got the colosseum since I thought it would be appropriate. They were very friendly to us and treated us really well. They even brought us water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574713
> View attachment 5574726


I love it, congrats!  Funny, I also got my wallet hotstampped in the exact same store in Rome last year


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> I’m glad that my girl is finally back home after her first flight delayed, missed the connecting flight , waited 18 hours for the next available flight…..
> 
> And here are all the items that she helped me to buy at London and Paris :
> **Nov 2021 , LV London City
> My girl started to help me buy LV because the micro papillon is sold out here but it’s available at LV London City .
> View attachment 5579696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Feb 2022,LV New Bond Street
> Alma BB MWT before price increased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579697
> 
> **May 2022, LV Harrods
> View attachment 5579699
> View attachment 5579698
> 
> ** July 2022,Galleries Lafayette
> Paris
> View attachment 5579710
> 
> **July 2022, LV Harrods
> View attachment 5579712
> 
> ** July 2022, LV London City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579713
> View attachment 5579714
> 
> ** July 2022, LV Heathrow
> View attachment 5579715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579695


That coussin belt bag in pink is gorgeous. Does it come with a long crossbody strap or just the gold one in pic. Your goodies are stunning and your daughter is so great trying to hunt these hard to find items down! Enjoy


----------



## LOYER

Wahou


----------



## LeahLVoes

LOYER said:


> Wahou
> 
> View attachment 5580163
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580164


OMG !!


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> How wonderful to have a daughter to scout the remote corners of Europe to bring back all your LVoely desires !!!   I currently have a husband in Paris who's been there for weeks and won't bring me a single thing back because. " it won't fit into my carry-on" !!!
> Luckily,  I have other ways of finding my goodies.


Thanks !
Yes, I’m sure you have your ways


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> That coussin belt bag in pink is gorgeous. Does it come with a long crossbody strap or just the gold one in pic. Your goodies are stunning and your daughter is so great trying to hunt these hard to find items down! Enjoy


The Coussin belt bag comes with a long chain but the length is rather short for me, I might use other chain or chain extender .
I‘m glad that she helped me buy some items that are not available here, and all of the items are cheaper there.


----------



## Cathindy

I thought this might be fun to share  I bought some acrylic standards from AliExpress to display my wallets! I'm super happy with them, if anyone wants the link I'm happy to share! But as you can see only one week after I received them it already won't fit anymore, so I'm going to order an extra one for the unexpected newest additions to the SLG family


----------



## 23adeline

Using this Maxi Multi Pochette today, my girl said it’s Barbie Doll bag


----------



## TinyB

Cathindy said:


> I thought this might be fun to share  I bought some acrylic standards from AliExpress to display my wallets! But as you can see only one week after I received them it already won't fit anymore, so I'm going to order an extra one for the unexpected newest additions to the SLG family
> View attachment 5580255


That's so funny . This reminds me of when I was looking for a glass cabinet for my bags. My husband suggested I should get one twice the size, just in case . Maybe it's his reverse psychological tactic but it works, I think more carefully whether I want to add another bag. Hopefully it stays this way lol


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! Using my fittingly named BTP bandeau for lounging BTP lol. Wishing you a great start to August
> View attachment 5579600


What a gorgeous shot! The bandeau is sooo pretty as is your tumbler! Love seeing your btp pictures


----------



## GJ*

23adeline said:


> I’m glad that my girl is finally back home after her first flight delayed, missed the connecting flight , waited 18 hours for the next available flight…..
> 
> And here are all the items that she helped me to buy at London and Paris :
> **Nov 2021 , LV London City
> My girl started to help me buy LV because the micro papillon is sold out here but it’s available at LV London City .
> View attachment 5579696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Feb 2022,LV New Bond Street
> Alma BB MWT before price increased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579697
> 
> **May 2022, LV Harrods
> View attachment 5579699
> View attachment 5579698
> 
> ** July 2022,Galleries Lafayette
> Paris
> View attachment 5579710
> 
> **July 2022, LV Harrods
> View attachment 5579712
> 
> ** July 2022, LV London City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579713
> View attachment 5579714
> 
> ** July 2022, LV Heathrow
> View attachment 5579715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579695


wow what a haul.  how did your daughter transport all that on the plane?


----------



## Aliluvlv

Headed home yesterday after a long weekend visiting my siblings. Trying to catch up on all the posts here and stalk the garden silver card holder.


----------



## TinyB

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5580271
> 
> Headed home yesterday after a long weekend visiting my siblings. Trying to catch up on all the posts here and stalk the garden silver card holder.


I love the charm on the Boulogne! I also like how puffy/full the bag look. Do you use a bag organizer?


----------



## Aliluvlv

TinyB said:


> I love the charm on the Boulogne! I also like how puffy/full the bag look. Do you use a bag organizer?


Thank you TinyB! I don’t use an organizer in this one (actually I only use organizers in my NF mm and speedy 25). Since I was traveling the bag was packed fuller than it usually is but I’ve noticed lately that the more I use the Boulogne the better it maintains its fuller looking shape and the dents on the sides have decreased.


----------



## TinyB

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you TinyB! I don’t use an organizer in this one (actually I only use organizers in my NF mm and speedy 25). Since I was traveling the bag was packed fuller than it usually is but I’ve noticed lately that the more I use the Boulogne the better it maintains its fuller looking shape and the dents on the sides have decreased.


Thanks for the tips Aliluvlv ! I'd start filling up the bag when using it from now on!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5580271
> 
> Headed home yesterday after a long weekend visiting my siblings. Trying to catch up on all the posts here and stalk the garden silver card holder.


Your LV is gorgeous of course but the Longchamp bags are practical and that fuchsia colour is beautiful


----------



## Aliluvlv

bbcerisette66 said:


> Your LV is gorgeous of course but the Longchamp bags are practical and that fuchsia colour is beautiful


Thank you bb! It’s my first Longchamp bag and I loved using it! Now I want more things in this Dahlia color


----------



## bbcerisette66

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you bb! It’s my first Longchamp bag and I loved using it! Now I want more things in this Dahlia color


That colour is just incredible. My favourite one


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5580271
> 
> Headed home yesterday after a long weekend visiting my siblings. Trying to catch up on all the posts here and stalk the garden silver card holder.



Beautiful LV and LC (that gorgeous color!!!!).  You are tempting me  with all these pretty pics of the Boulogne!  Glad you had a fun visit with your siblings.  Good luck on getting the silver CH — can’t wait to see it.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful LV and LC (that gorgeous color!!!!).  You are tempting me  with all these pretty pics of the Boulogne!  Glad you had a fun visit with your siblings.  Good luck on getting the silver CH — can’t wait to see it.


Thank you so much M! If there’s anything I can do to bring you over to Boulogne side let me know!  I do wish we knew if there was going to be a speedy 20 in DE anytime soonish. I’m positive we’d be twinning on that one.


----------



## travelbliss

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5580271
> 
> Headed home yesterday after a long weekend visiting my siblings. Trying to catch up on all the posts here and stalk the garden silver card holder.


LVoe your bags,  but the leather chair is what caught my eye !!! wow !!!


----------



## 23adeline

GJ* said:


> wow what a haul.  how did your daughter transport all that on the plane?


She is coming back for summer break , so most of her own things there are in the storage company. She only brought back very little things , therefore she put most of my LV items in her 2 check-in luggages, and put Apple AirTags in both bags , to track her luggage bags. She also put 3 bags in her hand carry , and used one of the bag as handbag .


----------



## 23adeline

Using my new items from London , Stardust Speedy 20 and Zoe wallet 
	

		
			
		

		
	



@bbcerisette66 I really love this speedy 20 
When we unpacked my girl’s luggage, my girl told my boy the bag looks like people put uneven foundation on it, and my boy said ‘aren’t you having this bag already?’


----------



## Cathindy

Playing around with my Garden goodies


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! Using my fittingly named BTP bandeau for lounging BTP lol. Wishing you a great start to August
> View attachment 5579600



Hi MB, hope you’re enjoying your summer with your loved ones. Your pool looks gorgeous making me feel want to jump to the water immediately. That BTP bandeau is beautiful add on.


----------



## bfly

Casual day today.


----------



## Bumbles

bfly said:


> Casual day today.
> 
> View attachment 5581189


Great pic!! 


Cathindy said:


> Playing around with my Garden goodies
> View attachment 5580951


Cathindy, cathindy, cathindy!!  You sure are the best enabler with your stunning pics. I was going to sit this one out and just admire from afar but I might have to run into store to check these 2 card holders out the silver garden looks magical here and the ffy one looks dreamy too! Which is your favourite of the two and which would you recommend? miss card holder queen!! Or is it the studs that are your fav? Ahh purse forum is not good at all for our wallets. Sometimes the online pics don’t do the item justice so I can save my wallet but then members post up irl pics and I’m a goner!! Hehe thanks for sharing my dear!! Always a pleasure to see your beautiful pics and items!!


----------



## Iamminda

Used this silver girl today (hoping to distract myself from wanting a silver or gold floral bag) .


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Used this silver girl today (hoping to distract myself from wanting a silver or gold floral bag) .


Wow! That’s so gorgeous M! I didn’t even know you had this one. Is that silver epi leather? Phenomenal!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! That’s so gorgeous M! I didn’t even know you had this one. Is that silver epi leather? Phenomenal!


+1! Agree with Ali wholeheartedly. I just love your Silver Siren @Iamminda


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bfly said:


> Casual day today.
> 
> View attachment 5581189


Hi BF!! You’re looking good today! I love that H pop of purple with your cute outfit. I hope you are doing well, hun, and enjoying your beautiful citron Alma BB this summer


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> +1! Agree with Ali wholeheartedly. I just love your Silver Siren @Iamminda





Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! That’s so gorgeous M! I didn’t even know you had this one. Is that silver epi leather? Phenomenal!



Thank you sweet gals .  It’s kinda “fancy” for everyday use but what the heck?  I never go anywhere fancy  

A — yep, it’s silver epi with black epi sides (love silver and black together).  I know the recent Fall runway show featured some new silver bags so guess this color is making a comeback . 
V — hope we get to see your beautiful khaki Twist soon


----------



## 23adeline

Rainy day today, this Montsouris BB is a very suitable bag


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hi BF!! You’re looking good today! I love that H pop of purple with your cute outfit. I hope you are doing well, hun, and enjoying your beautiful citron Alma BB this summer



Hi MB. I am doing well here. This summer has been going crazy aka super hot, trying not to be out in the sun too much. My citron alma bb is indeed enjoying itself  out and about. Take care and thank you


----------



## bfly

Bumbles said:


> Great pic!!
> 
> Cathindy, cathindy, cathindy!!  You sure are the best enabler with your stunning pics. I was going to sit this one out and just admire from afar but I might have to run into store to check these 2 card holders out the silver garden looks magical here and the ffy one looks dreamy too! Which is your favourite of the two and which would you recommend? miss card holder queen!! Or is it the studs that are your fav? Ahh purse forum is not good at all for our wallets. Sometimes the online pics don’t do the item justice so I can save my wallet but then members post up irl pics and I’m a goner!! Hehe thanks for sharing my dear!! Always a pleasure to see your beautiful pics and items!!



Thank you @Bumbles


----------



## bagsamplified

Iamminda said:


> Used this silver girl today (hoping to distract myself from wanting a silver or gold floral bag) .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581259


I love your thinking! Your silver Twist is beautiful!


----------



## bagsamplified

bfly said:


> Casual day today.
> 
> View attachment 5581189


Love your outfit, your shoes look amazing!!


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Used this silver girl today (hoping to distract myself from wanting a silver or gold floral bag) .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581259


Haha great tactic!  Love your silver beauty! Hope you’re doing fine M!


----------



## redjellybean

Speedy 25 today


----------



## Aliluvlv

Switched back to summer mode.


----------



## EveyB

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5581680
> 
> Switched back to summer mode.


So beautiful! Love your charm and luggage tag too   
In a month or so we’ll all be in autumn mode again, so now is the best time to use your DA!


----------



## Aliluvlv

EveyB said:


> So beautiful! Love your charm and luggage tag too
> In a month or so we’ll all be in autumn mode again, so now is the best time to use your DA!


Thank you EveyB! Yes, I was just thinking that with Fall around the corner it’s time to get my fill of DA lightness.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5581680
> 
> Switched back to summer mode.


Yes   Enjoy your summer Damier azur is the perfect summer colour.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5581680
> 
> Switched back to summer mode.


Beautiful A — love the matching bag charm and luggage tag stamp!  Thanks for reminding me that I should use my DA bags more before the weather changes.


----------



## Iamminda

bagsamplified said:


> I love your thinking! Your silver Twist is beautiful!





EveyB said:


> Haha great tactic!  Love your silver beauty! Hope you’re doing fine M!



Thanks so much .  My strategy only helped me to _NOT _want a silver bag — I still want a gold bag .


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful A — love the matching bag charm and luggage tag stamp!  Thanks for reminding me that I should use my DA bags more before the weather changes.





Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much . My strategy only helped me to _NOT _want a silver bag — I still want a gold bag .


Yes please show us your summer DA M! And congratulations on saving yourself 50% the cost of these precious metal bags.


----------



## mlbjpl

LuxuryWoman23 said:


> Out for dinner with the BF and the lovely Croisette DA [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141663


And love the watch!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Happy Hour!!


----------



## COCOLUVR

_Going to go see Shinee/BTS cafe today! I will take pics when I get there. I used my
Purse fund to donate to two organization here. I left alittle left to buy me alittle something something at dutyfree. I plans got changed so I am here for two more week. I will post more in a bit. But here is alittle something for you gals.❤️❤️❤️_


----------



## bagsamplified

COCOLUVR said:


> _Going to go see Shinee/BTS cafe today! I will take pics when I get there. I used my
> Purse fund to donate to two organization here. I left alittle left to buy me alittle something something at dutyfree. I plans got changed so I am here for two more week. I will post more in a bit. But here is alittle something for you gals.❤️❤️❤️_
> 
> View attachment 5582107
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582108
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582110
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582111


Those umbrellas!! And your Nano Speedy! Thanks for sharing again I'm really excited to visit Korea one day!


----------



## COCOLUVR

I have some bad news, all the BTS cafe has closed down. Super sad. But I took the kids to sculptor and saw this!


----------



## COCOLUVR

This is actually a filmed and fan cafe of this guy!


----------



## COCOLUVR

bagsamplified said:


> Those umbrellas!! And your Nano Speedy! Thanks for sharing again I'm really excited to visit Korea one day!


You have to come visit! It’s visual overload over here. The amount of public art here is unreal. Also I totally recommend staying in hongdae. There is something new everyday. I wish I took a picture but there was this middle aged guy singing blackpink on the street corner today. He didn’t know all the lyrics but he killed it! We were shocked he was doing this right by the bus stop but he killed it! What I really love about this place in no petty crime. I have left my phone at the dog cafe, restaurants and such but when I go back to find it, it’s always there. My girls and I walk everywhere at night and the only hassle we get are from bar goers or drunk people. All it takes to get them to stop talking to us is just one hand out jesture.(not the middle finger but just holding the hand up saying we are not interested)
We went to the Samoyed cafe today. My kids refuse to go to the raccoon cafe so I guess that is a pass.
*ice cubes are being served to the dogs at the bar.❤️


----------



## 23adeline

Finally using my Alma BB MWT for the first time today , I love the Korean flower


----------



## anachronism

I just got her today! Artsy with navy empreinte leather. Used of course. But looks brand new!!! Here she is stuffed with bubble wrap in the sunlight.


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> Finally using my Alma BB MWT for the first time today , I love the Korean flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582498
> View attachment 5582499


I love the flowers too!! I expected more from LV here since my aunt and I could get what we were looking for in dutyfree during the 2000s but not so much anymore. But I have to say their resell shops in Gangnam has an excellent selections of Birkin and Kelly bags. I am heading out there today. I will post some pics. I really love this BB design, gorgeous! On a side note, it’s hotter than hell in Seoul and I have been caught 2X in the torrential rain and thunderstorm. I have been using almost all public transport here (to help my daughter get familiar) and I have been reaching for my
Pochette almost 99% of the time. Man, I really love the little workhorse. My DE alma bb is now official destroyed. I have decided to drop it off today at rodeo galleria repair shop. I will take a pic of that place for you guys too.❤️❤️


----------



## mlbjpl

LV_4ever said:


> Heading out with Bond Street
> View attachment 4175406


And love the shoes!


----------



## balen.girl

Collecting new SLG to join my SLG family..


----------



## 23adeline

COCOLUVR said:


> I love the flowers too!! I expected more from LV here since my aunt and I could get what we were looking for in dutyfree during the 2000s but not so much anymore. But I have to say their resell shops in Gangnam has an excellent selections of Birkin and Kelly bags. I am heading out there today. I will post some pics. I really love this BB design, gorgeous! On a side note, it’s hotter than hell in Seoul and I have been caught 2X in the torrential rain and thunderstorm. I have been using almost all public transport here (to help my daughter get familiar) and I have been reaching for my
> Pochette almost 99% of the time. Man, I really love the little workhorse. My DE alma bb is now official destroyed. I have decided to drop it off today at rodeo galleria repair shop. I will take a pic of that place for you guys too.❤️❤️


looking forward to see your pics and items that you get there. What happened to your Alma BB?


----------



## 23adeline

Stardust Speedy 20 with this ‘bag charm’ 


and this belt is chain of Coussin belt bag


----------



## Bumbles

Nice charm with speedy! Perfect!


23adeline said:


> Stardust Speedy 20 with this ‘bag charm’
> View attachment 5582914
> 
> and this belt is chain of Coussin belt bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582917


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> looking forward to see your pics and items that you get there. What happened to your Alma BB?


Got stuck with me both times in the rain and the strap and handles are toast. The lining is wrinkled now. It’s in such a sad state. It might not survive. They gave me a look and it wasn’t good. Not super depressed but sad all the same because it has gone through a price increase. I might have to just abandon ship on this bag. Only bag that has been okay with being soaked is my pochette and daughter’s mini speedy. Those bags have seen some things. LOL


----------



## COCOLUVR

This is best I could do today. I will post more later. The horse is an automaton. It was kind a freaky since it seemed alive.


----------



## bfly

Happy Friday all. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## balen.girl

My weekend always start with the same coffee..


----------



## Aliluvlv

balen.girl said:


> My weekend always start with the same coffee..
> View attachment 5583398


   Gorgeous!


----------



## iamthecutest

I carried my Cannes today with the Coussin strap and wore it as a pretty short shoulder bag.  Insanely comfortable...never woulda guessed!!!


----------



## TCmummy

Weekend grocery shopping with my B30 (non LV strap)


----------



## balen.girl

Aliluvlv said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you A.. I never use MPA for quite some time and I fall in love all over again.


----------



## LVovely

Combining Dior with DA - a perfect pair


----------



## EveyB

lovelyrita said:


> Combining Dior with DA - a perfect pair
> 
> View attachment 5583616


Perfect!   Happy weekend!


----------



## 23adeline

Using my 11th keepall xs for the first time today


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Using my 11th keepall xs for the first time today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583733


Wow! Love the chain you added to this, such a great edgy look!   You’re killing me with this pic.  If my nano garden bucket isn’t perfect then it will be exchanged for this piece. I had such a hard time choosing between the two but I really want to see the garden print in person while it’s available. Enjoy!


----------



## Fierymo

Giving some love to one of my least used bags


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Using my 11th keepall xs for the first time today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583733



Love the look of this one especially with that pretty strap!   Which are you favorite Keepall XS‘s out of all of them?   I know I love your grey wool one.


----------



## boyoverboard

DE pocket agenda as my wallet, enjoying a porn star martini.


----------



## 23adeline

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! Love the chain you added to this, such a great edgy look!   You’re killing me with this pic.  If my nano garden bucket isn’t perfect then it will be exchanged for this piece. I had such a hard time choosing between the two but I really want to see the garden print in person while it’s available. Enjoy!


Thanks
Get the Garden Nano Bucket first, I love my Nano Bucket too, it’s a special piece . 
I got this keepall xs because it seems harder to get now as compared to when it was newly launched, and also buying it from U.K. is cheaper than buying it in my country .
Looking forward to see your nano bucket photos


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> Thanks
> Get the Garden Nano Bucket first, I love my Nano Bucket too, it’s a special piece .
> I got this keepall xs because it seems harder to get now as compared to when it was newly launched, and also buying it from U.K. is cheaper than buying it in my country .
> Looking forward to see your nano bucket photos


I see it’s the same for you there too. I was surprised how much more LV is here. My friends are in Paris so they are picking some stuff for me over there right now (Chanel). With the $$ being up we are totally taking an advantage of that. I didn’t know this would ever happen.


----------



## Roe

Sitting next to me in the car. Shes so pretty.


----------



## COCOLUVR

Roe said:


> Sitting next to me in the car. Shes so pretty.
> 
> View attachment 5584174


Absolutely beautiful. Would you mind telling me what size the speedy b is? I just want to give it a big hug. LOL


----------



## Bumbles

COCOLUVR said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Would you mind telling me what size the speedy b is? I just want to give it a big hug. LOL


It’s the very limited keepall 45


----------



## 23adeline

Thanks @Iamminda 
My favourite Keepall XS’s  now are Distorted Damier, WC canvas, Sunset , Yellow, Stripes and Nigo . 


Iamminda said:


> Love the look of this one especially with that pretty strap!   Which are you favorite Keepall XS‘s out of all of them?   I know I love your grey wool one.


----------



## 23adeline

COCOLUVR said:


> I see it’s the same for you there too. I was surprised how much more LV is here. My friends are in Paris so they are picking some stuff for me over there right now (Chanel). With the $$ being up we are totally taking an advantage of that. I didn’t know this would ever happen.


Oh your friend is so kind ! 
Paris is probably the cheapest area to buy LV, Chanel etc 
All the items that my girl bought for me from Paris are about 30% cheaper than here .


----------



## 23adeline

Dressing up Maxi Multi Pochette with this new baby bandeau .
My Online CS confirm that this Maxi Multi Pochette is not available at my region


----------



## bbcerisette66

Roe said:


> Sitting next to me in the car. Shes so pretty.
> 
> View attachment 5584174


Amazing colour


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Dressing up Maxi Multi Pochette with this new baby bandeau .
> My Online CS confirm that this Maxi Multi Pochette is not available at my region
> View attachment 5584359
> View attachment 5584360


I love it so much. It’s a so vibrant colour


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> Oh your friend is so kind !
> Paris is probably the cheapest area to buy LV, Chanel etc
> All the items that my girl bought for me from Paris are about 30% cheaper than here .


OMG same here (price here to US) and the discount is about 30% from Paris to US currently because of exchange rate and vat tax. I got lucky, two of my friends are crazy Chanel and Hermes shoppers so when they heard about the $$ to euro, they left asap. I am not getting a lot but I am getting a few things for the price of one bag. They won’t go to LV for me though. They can’t do lines. LOL
I was at rodeo galleria mall in Gangnam and my little one really wanted this coach pillow tabby bag but it was 2.5 times the price of it in the states. I sad no. We got home and I ordered it on the Nordstrom website for $260.


----------



## Roe

COCOLUVR said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Would you mind telling me what size the speedy b is? I just want to give it a big hug. LOL


Thank you.  It's the keepall 45  not a speedy b in the sunset pastel.


----------



## Roe

bbcerisette66 said:


> Amazing colour


Thank you. Pics dont do her brightness justice.


----------



## Reamie

My all time favourite on the ferry, it’s so easy to use and the leather is so luxurious!!


----------



## brnicutie

I was in Waikiki today and stopped by Royal Lobster. The lobster roll was so good, full of lobster and no fillers.


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> I was in Waikiki today and stopped by Royal Lobster. The lobster roll was so good, full of lobster and no fillers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584593


This is a delicious and gorgeous pic my Hawaiian friend!!!   The lobster roll looks amazing and I can’t wait to go there to try it one day!!! Made me very hungry for sure!! I’m sure you enjoyed it! Eat a extra one for me too next time!


----------



## DesignerDarling

Enjoying a casual outing with my LockMe Tender in Quartz.


----------



## M_Butterfly

boyoverboard said:


> DE pocket agenda as my wallet, enjoying a porn star martini.
> 
> View attachment 5584008


Liking the name of that drink


----------



## bbcerisette66

DesignerDarling said:


> Enjoying a casual outing with my LockMe Tender in Quartz.
> View attachment 5584670
> 
> View attachment 5584671


Very classy. Congrats


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> I was in Waikiki today and stopped by Royal Lobster. The lobster roll was so good, full of lobster and no fillers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584593



The lobster roll looks so mouth watering good (I can’t remember when was the last time I had one of these).  Also admiring your Loop bag — how do you like it?   I think it’s too small for me (it holds less than the Alma Bb and Keepall XS?) but it’s super cute.


----------



## DesignerDarling

bbcerisette66 said:


> Very classy. Congrats


Thank you!


----------



## brnicutie

Bumbles said:


> This is a delicious and gorgeous pic my Hawaiian friend!!!   The lobster roll looks amazing and I can’t wait to go there to try it one day!!! Made me very hungry for sure!! I’m sure you enjoyed it! Eat a extra one for me too next time!


Thanks, Bumbles! You definitely need to stop by this place when you're here. I will surely eat an extra one for you next time.   


Iamminda said:


> The lobster roll looks so mouth watering good (I can’t remember when was the last time I had one of these).  Also admiring your Loop bag — how do you like it?   I think it’s too small for me (it holds less than the Alma Bb and Keepall XS?) but it’s super cute.


Thank you! The Loop really doesn't hold a lot. It holds about the same amount as the PA, but you have to rearrange and fit stuff in there because of the shape.


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> Thank you! The Loop really doesn't hold a lot. It holds about the same amount as the PA, but you have to rearrange and fit stuff in there because of the shape.



Thanks for letting me know .  It holds even less than I thought


----------



## Cherries and wine

23adeline said:


> Dressing up Maxi Multi Pochette with this new baby bandeau .
> My Online CS confirm that this Maxi Multi Pochette is not available at my region
> View attachment 5584359
> View attachment 5584360


This looks so much cuter in your photos than it does on the LV website! Now I’m considering one because I love the color.


----------



## COCOLUVR

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for letting me know .  It holds even less than I thought


I felt that way about the felice. I shuffled but it does hold less than the PA. I am still eyeing this bag but my older D will probably buy one as soon as I leave SK. She already said this much through hints like “ wait until you leave mom!” Now that I write it, it’s not a hint. LOL


----------



## 23adeline

I have the LV Braided Scarf Chain but I just want to have a pink matching Braided Scarf chain to match my pink dress today ,so I made one


----------



## arialux

Tyler_JP said:


> I took my Sofia Coppola (my favorite girl!) to dinner tonight - delicious Indian food!
> 
> View attachment 5384678


such a beautiful bag


----------



## COCOLUVR

My older daughter offered her alma bb to me because I was so bummed but I still have hope! If anyone can do it, those Korean cobblers can! They are miracle workers. It is raining cats and dogs today so we went and bought figurines. They are super cute! Heading out later to get Indian food later. I have to say the Indian food here is super delicious and spicy. I really love Indian and Thai food here.❤️❤️
the figurines were purchased at Popmart and it’s a blind box. You never know what your gonna get. My older one was bummed about pencil lobster guy. LOL.


----------



## GJ*

today my escale neverfull is at the vet


----------



## gwendo25

Memories of beautiful Bermuda with my Croisette!


----------



## COCOLUVR

gwendo25 said:


> Memories of beautiful Bermuda with my Croisette!
> 
> View attachment 5585414
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585416


How did you like your time there. It’s on my bucket list. While growing up I was deathly afraid of it because you would be shocked to know, there are a lot of book written about it in Japan. Our folklore is kinda scary so with that mindset, reading the books about the island added it to. Of course I don’t believe that anymore as an adult so I really want to visit. 
Gorgeous bag too.❤️❤️❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

GJ* said:


> today my escale neverfull is at the vet
> View attachment 5585388


Is your little guy/girl wearing a face mask? So cute that it matches her harness leash. I wish we can wait outside in the grass waiting for the vet. I have to give my boy tons of CBD’s to get him in the car to go. Gorgeous neverfull.❤❤️❤️❤️


----------



## gwendo25

COCOLUVR said:


> How did you like your time there. It’s on my bucket list. While growing up I was deathly afraid of it because you would be shocked to know, there are a lot of book written about it in Japan. Our folklore is kinda scary so with that mindset, reading the books about the island added it to. Of course I don’t believe that anymore as an adult so I really want to visit.
> Gorgeous bag too.❤️❤️❤️


Bermuda was absolutely beautiful! The beaches are breathtaking. The crystal caves are truly a wonder. Most definitely a relaxing vacation!


----------



## GJ*

yes, beetle has to wear a face mask, she has a large tear in her cornea again  
since she cannot drink through the flat snout with a protective funnel, I got her that.  in addition, the eyes are well protected against wind, grass and whatever else irritates the eyes. each size has a color, unfortunately I have to take orange the harness is actually a little too big and from my first dog, but it doesn't have to be pulled over the head, otherwise I have to take off the face mask every time.
I'm sorry that your little boy is also under such stress at the vet.


----------



## Arachne911

Reamie said:


> My all time favourite on the ferry, it’s so easy to use and the leather is so luxurious!!
> 
> View attachment 5584544


I have one that looks like this in mono and the style get lots of compliments. I like in are that if it isn't a speedy or nf it is fake , but if it is it is a fake lol. I think people question this one haha. I love it and easy to carry. Yours is beautiful..


----------



## moomin109

anachronism said:


> Neverfull MM in Sunrise Pastel. In love!


How is it holding up with wear and tear? Scratches or color transfer?


----------



## Reamie

Arachne911 said:


> I have one that looks like this in mono and the style get lots of compliments. I like in are that if it isn't a speedy or nf it is fake , but if it is it is a fake lol. I think people question this one haha. I love it and easy to carry. Yours is beautiful..


Thank you! It is so easy to carry, and carefree as I never worry about it!


----------



## COCOLUVR

GJ* said:


> yes, beetle has to wear a face mask, she has a large tear in her cornea again
> since she cannot drink through the flat snout with a protective funnel, I got her that.  in addition, the eyes are well protected against wind, grass and whatever else irritates the eyes. each size has a color, unfortunately I have to take orange the harness is actually a little too big and from my first dog, but it doesn't have to be pulled over the head, otherwise I have to take off the face mask every time.
> I'm sorry that your little boy is also under such stress at the vet.


My little guy is doing better now but he was a tiny runt when I got him and always skeedish. He is a Japanese corgi (they breed them smaller due to apartment living) so being smaller made him more insecure. He barks at everything and everyone. My friend took him for two weeks while I was in Korea (my hubby flew back after two weeks) and he pee’d all over her house. She put him on stronger CBDs but it just slowed it down. He hasn’t pee’d inside the house since he came home. He is a jerk so I didn’t think he missed us but I guess he had a hard time. Please give precious Beetle an extra hug and kiss from me. I hope she recovers soon.❤️❤️ Please post a pic of your lovely Beetle, I would love to see her precious face. I used Bear as my watermark on purse or any personal photos. My hubby used to say I was obsessed with Bear but now he takes him everywhere with him. Even to the bathroom. LOL


----------



## GJ*

COCOLUVR said:


> My little guy is doing better now but he was a tiny runt when I got him and always skeedish. He is a Japanese corgi (they breed them smaller due to apartment living) so being smaller made him more insecure. He barks at everything and everyone. My friend took him for two weeks while I was in Korea (my hubby flew back after two weeks) and he pee’d all over her house. She put him on stronger CBDs but it just slowed it down. He hasn’t pee’d inside the house since he came home. He is a jerk so I didn’t think he missed us but I guess he had a hard time. Please give precious Beetle an extra hug and kiss from me. I hope she recovers soon.❤️❤️ Please post a pic of your lovely Beetle, I would love to see her precious face. I used Bear as my watermark on purse or any personal photos. My hubby used to say I was obsessed with Bear but now he takes him everywhere with him. Even to the bathroom. LOL


uncertainty is also a major stress for animals.  I have the same problem with beetle (she came to me at the age of 10 months via animal welfare, she was supposed to be "bred" in hungary with her, but she is too ill for that and was disposed of).  when my first dog died she was so scared that i trained a lot for months and we gave her a safe feeling with box training.  no matter where I set up the box, she goes in immediately and relaxes in it.  maybe that would be something for your boy too.


----------



## bbcerisette66

gwendo25 said:


> Bermuda was absolutely beautiful! The beaches are breathtaking. The crystal caves are truly a wonder. Most definitely a relaxing vacation!
> 
> View attachment 5585479


Wouah !!! Beautiful


----------



## nesia69

Today’s outfit


----------



## boyoverboard

My Tribal clés at work this morning.


----------



## EveyB

GJ* said:


> uncertainty is also a major stress for animals.  I have the same problem with beetle (she came to me at the age of 10 months via animal welfare, she was supposed to be "bred" in hungary with her, but she is too ill for that and was disposed of).  when my first dog died she was so scared that i trained a lot for months and we gave her a safe feeling with box training.  no matter where I set up the box, she goes in immediately and relaxes in it.  maybe that would be something for your boy too.
> View attachment 5585538


She is so cute!


----------



## anachronism

moomin109 said:


> How is it holding up with wear and tear? Scratches or color transfer?


No scratches or color transfer! Looks brand new.


----------



## coloradolvr

Not a bad way to spend a Monday afternoon  ❤


----------



## travelbliss

Fierymo said:


> Giving some love to one of my least used bags
> 
> View attachment 5583965


Fabulous !!  I just LVoe action shots of the bags that I forgot about and then reminded of by pics like yours !!


----------



## COCOLUVR

GJ* said:


> uncertainty is also a major stress for animals.  I have the same problem with beetle (she came to me at the age of 10 months via animal welfare, she was supposed to be "bred" in hungary with her, but she is too ill for that and was disposed of).  when my first dog died she was so scared that i trained a lot for months and we gave her a safe feeling with box training.  no matter where I set up the box, she goes in immediately and relaxes in it.  maybe that would be something for your boy too.
> View attachment 5585538


Your going to laugh but out of all the little security igloo, teepee, crate and tent we got him he is only interest in the box it came in. He loves cardboard boxes so we call him our little homeless Bear. I really miss him. Can’t wait to see him in two weeks. It’s been crazy rain in Seoul for the last two days so we have been just going out to eat.❤️❤️ Beetle is just so lovely and gorgeous! Please give him a big hug and kiss for me. This is my little homeless Bear.❤️ Boots in the front and slipper on the back. LOL


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Used this silver girl today (hoping to distract myself from wanting a silver or gold floral bag) .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581259


Gorgeous!
I need to distract myself from wanting this bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5581680
> 
> Switched back to summer mode.


This bright beauty looks so sumptuous just hanging out!


----------



## Sunshine mama

COCOLUVR said:


> _Going to go see Shinee/BTS cafe today! I will take pics when I get there. I used my
> Purse fund to donate to two organization here. I left alittle left to buy me alittle something something at dutyfree. I plans got changed so I am here for two more week. I will post more in a bit. But here is alittle something for you gals.❤️❤️❤️_
> 
> View attachment 5582107
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582108
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582110
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582111


You look so cute, and the bag is a darling!
Love the umbrellas!
Did you get caught in the torrential rain?


----------



## COCOLUVR

Sunshine mama said:


> You look so cute, and the bag is a darling!
> Love the umbrellas!
> Did you get caught in the torrential rain?


Yes, after getting absolutely soaked for 3 days straight, we mostly stayed in today. I was watching the news and people are hurting out there right now. I don’t know if you watched the movie Parasite, I can see how people’s home can flood and they get trapped inside. That happens in real life here. I think this flooding really hit Gangnam and that area hard. There was no flooding in Hongdae though. We were spared the worst because stores and restaurants are still opened here.❤️❤️


----------



## brnicutie

Hello Fresh a Taiwanese dessert shop opened its first location in Honolulu. Grass jelly shaved ice with taro and a winter melon tea.


----------



## Sunshine mama

COCOLUVR said:


> Yes, after getting absolutely soaked for 3 days straight, we mostly stayed in today. I was watching the news and people are hurting out there right now. I don’t know if you watched the movie Parasite, I can see how people’s home can flood and they get trapped inside. That happens in real life here. I think this flooding really hit Gangnam and that area hard. There was no flooding in Hongdae though. We were spared the worst because stores and restaurants are still opened here.❤️❤️


Wow. We were following the news because my brother's there right now for business  and it seems really bad.
I did watch Parasite and I was actually thinking the same thing.


----------



## mrslkc23

Celebrating with OG nano speedy, at one of the five Heartland fireworks display sites! 
Happy National Day, Singapore


----------



## COCOLUVR

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow. We were following the news because my brother's there right now for business  and it seems really bad.
> I did watch Parasite and I was actually thinking the same thing.


I used to live here on and off growing up and I didn’t believe it when I saw it in the movie. Just heart breaking what happens to the subterranean families here during the flood. I hope your brother is safe. Everyone here is saying this never happens and it’s due to global warming. It’s raining now as we speak and it’s expected to rain until next Wednesday (next week!!!). My husband said it was in the news in the states as well. We were thinking of changing it up and staying in Gangnam for a bit. Now I am glad we decided to stay in Hongdae. We bought so much crap that moving wasn’t an option. LOL


----------



## COCOLUVR

brnicutie said:


> Hello Fresh a Taiwanese dessert shop opened its first location in Honolulu. Grass jelly shaved ice with taro and a winter melon tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586165


I want your bag so bad! I can’t believe I used to think this design was too trendy! Still gorgeous and I still also love the chanel version as well. Dessert looks great too but really pales in comparison to your beautiful bag!!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## anachronism

anachronism said:


> No scratches or color transfer! Looks brand new.


Here she was yesterday evening on a car ride. I folded the straps in so they wouldn't block my husband's vision.


----------



## CostcoRhi84

For my Dallas-Fort Worth peeps. Heading to Northpark for some shopping  at Longchamp and lunch at Kona Grill


----------



## 23adeline

Using LV Garden nano bucket again  with the less flowers side facing front


----------



## Fierymo

travelbliss said:


> Fabulous !!  I just LVoe action shots of the bags that I forgot about and then reminded of by pics like yours !!


I know right?  I am the same.  Thanks


----------



## Sassy

COCOLUVR said:


> Yes, after getting absolutely soaked for 3 days straight, we mostly stayed in today. I was watching the news and people are hurting out there right now. I don’t know if you watched the movie Parasite, I can see how people’s home can flood and they get trapped inside. That happens in real life here. I think this flooding really hit Gangnam and that area hard. There was no flooding in Hongdae though. We were spared the worst because stores and restaurants are still opened here.❤️❤️


I just saw the news that at least 9 people have died due to flooding in Korea. Sounds like Hongdae has been spared, hope you continue to keep dry and safe!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Oldie today, 2004 Uzes tote !!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous!
> I need to distract myself from wanting this bag.



Thanks SSSSM .  When all else fails, I go to my default distraction, sweet treats.


----------



## brnicutie

COCOLUVR said:


> I want your bag so bad! I can’t believe I used to think this design was too trendy! Still gorgeous and I still also love the chanel version as well. Dessert looks great too but really pales in comparison to your beautiful bag!!❤️❤️❤️


Thanks, COCOLUVR! I adore heart bags as well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dmurphy1 said:


> Oldie today, 2004 Uzes tote !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586411


Such a CUTE BAG!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> Oldie today, 2004 Uzes tote !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586411



What a lovely bag D .  I wish LV would make more DE bags.


----------



## Roe

My xs keepall needs to get out more often. I love this bag but rarely use it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roe said:


> My xs keepall needs to get out more often. I love this bag but rarely use it.
> 
> View attachment 5586569


So cute!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> What a lovely bag D .  I wish LV would make more DE bags.


Thanks Minda !! Sometimes I need a break from worrying about vachetta. I love the carefree feeling with DE !!


----------



## Bumbles

Roe said:


> My xs keepall needs to get out more often. I love this bag but rarely use it.
> 
> View attachment 5586569


It’s a gorgeous bag and travelling in first class too!!


----------



## Bumbles

anachronism said:


> Here she was yesterday evening on a car ride. I folded the straps in so they wouldn't block my husband's vision.


I love the sunrise pastel print. So pretty and unique!!


----------



## COCOLUVR

Roe said:


> My xs keepall needs to get out more often. I love this bag but rarely use it.
> 
> View attachment 5586569


This bag is so awesome. I LVOE the reverse monogram!! I see alot of bold colors here is SK but I really love this look.❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Using LV Garden nano bucket again  with the less flowers side facing front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586395


Gorgeous! That’s my favorite side


----------



## GJ*

COCOLUVR said:


> Your going to laugh but out of all the little security igloo, teepee, crate and tent we got him he is only interest in the box it came in. He loves cardboard boxes so we call him our little homeless Bear. I really miss him. Can’t wait to see him in two weeks. It’s been crazy rain in Seoul for the last two days so we have been just going out to eat.❤️❤️ Beetle is just so lovely and gorgeous! Please give him a big hug and kiss for me. This is my little homeless Bear.❤️ Boots in the front and slipper on the back. LOL
> 
> View attachment 5586145


you have a very charming boy      
so the thing with the box doesn't work by setting it up, you have to make it the greatest and safest place through specific exercises, that's a lot of work


----------



## Roe

COCOLUVR said:


> This bag is so awesome. I LVOE the reverse monogram!! I see alot of bold colors here is SK but I really love this look.❤️❤️❤️


I agree.


----------



## 23adeline

Braided scarf chain on OTG pm


----------



## Cathindy

Stardust Nano Speedy in the Royal Botanic Gardens of Edinburgh, Scotland


----------



## Dorf




----------



## anachronism

Bumbles said:


> I love the sunrise pastel print. So pretty and unique!!


It's sooo beautiful!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Dorf said:


> View attachment 5587388


----------



## LoveMyHalo

Ready to leave Las Vegas and head back home! I have my Keepall for more than 10 years now, I don’t use it as much as I should but something I don’t think I’d ever part with


----------



## COCOLUVR

Cathindy said:


> Stardust Nano Speedy in the Royal Botanic Gardens of Edinburgh, Scotland
> View attachment 5587136


It looks like an LV/vacation ad! Gorgeous all around!! The bag looks almost rainbow 4D like.❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Sarah1102

Odeon tote pm on vacation.


----------



## balen.girl

I was in a rush to collect something after work and before pick up my kids from school. Wearing my lunch pochette. This pochette almost everyday in my work bag, for going out during lunchtime. Definitely one of my best investment..


----------



## TangerineKandy

23adeline said:


> My favourite City Steamer Mini, I have been using it for 2 days continuously
> View attachment 5340103


@23adeline  can you please show what fits in your mini city steamer? Do you use the long strap very often? Do you find the handles cumbersome when using the long strap?


----------



## 23adeline

TangerineKandy said:


> @23adeline  can you please show what fits in your mini city steamer? Do you use the long strap very often? Do you find the handles cumbersome when using the long strap?


It fits a lot, easily fits 3 Mini Pochette.
I normally use it as shoulder bag , I don’t find the handles cumbersome


----------



## 23adeline

One of my favourite bag,Spring in the city speedy 20 Khaki


----------



## TangerineKandy

23adeline said:


> It fits a lot, easily fits 3 Mini Pochette.
> I normally use it as shoulder bag , I don’t find the handles cumbersome


Oh wow! It fits more than it looks like it would! Thank you!


----------



## Bryant

Ready for my cruise!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

My day at the office


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Cathindy said:


> Stardust Nano Speedy in the Royal Botanic Gardens of Edinburgh, Scotland
> View attachment 5587136


Looks so dreamy! Amazing pic


----------



## Bumbles

Cathindy said:


> Stardust Nano Speedy in the Royal Botanic Gardens of Edinburgh, Scotland
> View attachment 5587136


What a gorgeous shot!! I love this pink yellow glitter! Glad your bags are getting to go on vacation too!!


----------



## Bumbles

LoveMyHalo said:


> Ready to leave Las Vegas and head back home! I have my Keepall for more than 10 years now, I don’t use it as much as I should but something I don’t think I’d ever part with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587570


Definitely travelling in style! I miss Las Vegas and can’t wait to go back there soon! Hope you had an awesome time!


----------



## Bumbles

Bryant said:


> Ready for my cruise!
> 
> View attachment 5587996


You sure are!! And you will be the most trendiest and stylist person on board. I love that denim keepall xs!!


----------



## Alicja K

COCOLUVR said:


> This is actually a filmed and fan cafe of this guy!
> 
> View attachment 5582165
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582166
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582168
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582169
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582170
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582171
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582172
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582176


I don't see LV on any of these pics. Try share them on your private profile and let's focus on lv here


----------



## Alicja K

Roe said:


> Sitting next to me in the car. Shes so pretty.
> 
> View attachment 5584174


Wow, what a lovely colours


----------



## Alicja K

DesignerDarling said:


> Enjoying a casual outing with my LockMe Tender in Quartz.
> View attachment 5584670
> 
> View attachment 5584671


Love the whole look


----------



## Rani

My first preloved piece. Took my LV Pochette on holiday . Enjoying this book so far.


----------



## COCOLUVR

Alicja K said:


> I don't see LV on any of these pics. Try share them on your private profile and let's focus on lv here


Happy now.


----------



## 23adeline

Stardust Speedy 20 beige again.
This speedy is ‘special‘ to me because it’s not available in my region


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Stardust Speedy 20 beige again.
> This speedy is ‘special‘ to me because it’s not available in my region
> View attachment 5588413


It is so gorgeous ! you won't see anyone with the same. It is my first Speedy 20 and not the last ! The size is perfect


----------



## Fierymo

Using my Montsouris as a laptop bag today.  Accompanied by my Hoxton GM


----------



## PamK

GJ* said:


> uncertainty is also a major stress for animals.  I have the same problem with beetle (she came to me at the age of 10 months via animal welfare, she was supposed to be "bred" in hungary with her, but she is too ill for that and was disposed of).  when my first dog died she was so scared that i trained a lot for months and we gave her a safe feeling with box training.  no matter where I set up the box, she goes in immediately and relaxes in it.  maybe that would be something for your boy too.
> View attachment 5585538


What a beautiful little dog!! ❤️


----------



## gwendo25

New toiletry pouch on chain with monogram puzzle charm.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sarah1102 said:


> Odeon tote pm on vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587655


Beautiful !!!


----------



## l.ch.

brnicutie said:


> Hello Fresh a Taiwanese dessert shop opened its first location in Honolulu. Grass jelly shaved ice with taro and a winter melon tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586165


I really like the LV heart bag. The Chanel version, not so much, please no offense to those that like it and have it.


----------



## balen.girl

Perfect bag for rainy day..


----------



## bagsamplified

brnicutie said:


> I was in Waikiki today and stopped by Royal Lobster. The lobster roll was so good, full of lobster and no fillers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584593


This brings back such good memories for me!! I was very happy you recommended Royal Lobster!


----------



## COCOLUVR

You inspired me to get my bag. When I stopped by Rodeo Galleria in Gangnam to buy my nano noe, they told me they just sold their last one and didn’t know when it was getting restocked. I was super bummed but the SA told me they just got fresh stock of keepall xs in the men’s LV. (Located on the third floor). I went up there but wasn’t too sure if I wanted the keepall xs or speedy 20.  I told the SA to give me a call when they got the keepall xs in eclipse in. (They didn’t have it instock) Well, he gave me a call right after the massive flood in Gangnam to say they got it in. I was alittle scared to go and buy it knowing what happened the day before but seeing your pic made me want to make that trek. I took pictures and wanted to share what I saw and the aftermath but I got some hate for my none LV action shots so I will just keep the pics for myself. Sorry friends.❤️❤️❤️ 
But don’t fret, I have some outings planned next week and I will post some pics with my bag. On a side note, I took in my PA and my daughter’s nano speedy in for repair service (getting soaked in the rain made the leather all dry and crusty) when I picked up my bag. I have to say, it was super easy and the SA promised to keep the repair costs down for me. That has never happened to me before so I am really grateful to my new favorite Korean SA. All the SAs that work in the branch of men’s LV store look like Kdrama guys!!! They are All really good looking!! It’s worth stopping by to see the great bags and really good looking guys. LOL


Roe said:


> I agree.


----------



## mrslkc23

Picnic by the lake with my girl, hubby (took the photo!) and miss SpeedyB


----------



## brnicutie

bagsamplified said:


> This brings back such good memories for me!! I was very happy you recommended Royal Lobster!


I don't go to Waikiki very often as the parking is a pain in my behind. D was helping out at the Waikiki store that day, so I went to visit him and had him validate my parking ticket. Royal Lobster was conveniently just across the street. I didn't have to walk far. I'm sure you already know this, since you've been to both places.


----------



## brnicutie

l.ch. said:


> I really like the LV heart bag. The Chanel version, not so much, please no offense to those that like it and have it.


Thank you! I agree with you. The Chanel one wasn't as nice. The shape was off and I wasn't feeling the pocket in the front.


----------



## Cathindy

Bumbles said:


> What a gorgeous shot!! I love this pink yellow glitter! Glad your bags are getting to go on vacation too!!



Hahahaha, your comment made me smile  I think my bags enjoy it too, they finally see something else then the inside of the closet and the local grocery store


----------



## Roe

COCOLUVR said:


> You inspired me to get my bag. When I stopped by Rodeo Galleria in Gangnam to buy my nano noe, they told me they just sold their last one and didn’t know when it was getting restocked. I was super bummed but the SA told me they just got fresh stock of keepall xs in the men’s LV. (Located on the third floor). I went up there but wasn’t too sure if I wanted the keepall xs or speedy 20.  I told the SA to give me a call when they got the keepall xs in eclipse in. (They didn’t have it instock) Well, he gave me a call right after the massive flood in Gangnam to say they got it in. I was alittle scared to go and buy it knowing what happened the day before but seeing your pic made me want to make that trek. I took pictures and wanted to share what I saw and the aftermath but I got some hate for my none LV action shots so I will just keep the pics for myself. Sorry friends.❤️❤️❤️
> But don’t fret, I have some outings planned next week and I will post some pics with my bag. On a side note, I took in my PA and my daughter’s nano speedy in for repair service (getting soaked in the rain made the leather all dry and crusty) when I picked up my bag. I have to say, it was super easy and the SA promised to keep the repair costs down for me. That has never happened to me before so I am really grateful to my new favorite Korean SA. All the SAs that work in the branch of men’s LV store look like Kdrama guys!!! They are All really good looking!! It’s worth stopping by to see the great bags and really good looking guys. LOL


I love this. Make sure to post. I want to see my bag twin. Enjoy her in good health. I have a neverfull MM and PM that I'm dreading to take in for repair


----------



## SakuraSakura

My daily reminder that I've nearly completed my degree... Vernis Alma BB in Amarante.


----------



## 23adeline

my Montsouris BB at work today 
	

		
			
		

		
	



After work, changed to Coussin belt bag and attended a teacher‘s day celebration dinner . Using it for the first time .


----------



## lemondln

Took papillon 26 with kids to playground, pizza picnic, beautiful day outside


----------



## Reamie

On the beach today, had a bit to bring with me so the OTG came to the rescue!


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> Used this silver girl today (hoping to distract myself from wanting a silver or gold floral bag) .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581259


Love your silver beauty!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> my Montsouris BB at work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589205
> 
> After work, changed to Coussin belt bag and attended a teacher‘s day celebration dinner . Using it for the first time .
> View attachment 5589209
> View attachment 5589211
> View attachment 5589213


Amazing colour !


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> my Montsouris BB at work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589205
> 
> After work, changed to Coussin belt bag and attended a teacher‘s day celebration dinner . Using it for the first time .
> View attachment 5589209
> View attachment 5589211
> View attachment 5589213


what was the original chain that came with this bag ?  So pretty !!!


----------



## travelbliss

lemondln said:


> Took papillon 26 with kids to playground, pizza picnic, beautiful day outside
> View attachment 5589241


That 26 looks incredible !! Amazed at well it's stood up over time,  shape and patina !!


----------



## lemondln

travelbliss said:


> That 26 looks incredible !! Amazed at well it's stood up over time,  shape and patina !!


Thank you T, papillon is my daughter's favorite bag lol


----------



## lemondln

Afternoon, took out my favorite bag - spontini


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> my Montsouris BB at work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589205
> 
> After work, changed to Coussin belt bag and attended a teacher‘s day celebration dinner . Using it for the first time .
> View attachment 5589209
> View attachment 5589211
> View attachment 5589213


that orchid Coussin is a stunner!!


----------



## charlottawill

LoveMyHalo said:


> Ready to leave Las Vegas and head back home! I have my Keepall for more than 10 years now, I don’t use it as much as I should but something I don’t think I’d ever part with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587570


Your Keepall will become a family heirloom. My first knowledge of LV was back in the 80s when my boss used a Keepall as his gym bag. He was a Manhattan "metrosexual" long before the term was coined.


----------



## Iamminda

_vee said:


> Love your silver beauty!!



Thank you _vee


----------



## shyviolet




----------



## MeepMeep67

Best day ever! My Porsche dealership had a "Porsche Women's Drive Event"
Just 14 lucky women were asked. The Caymen I got to drive had 36 miles on it!!! The color is called "Shark Blue".  Lunch at the Ritz Carlton on the beach. And 2 gift bags (which included a $100 gift certificate at a steak house) I love my dealership. I'm blown away by their generosity. They are like family. Wore a favorite LV scarf as well.


----------



## fyn72

Picked up my 68 Camaro yesterday after an engine rebuild , took a drive out to Beaudesert. Haven’t used this mp for ages so put cash, cards and house keys in the as a grab and go


----------



## DrTr

Gorgeous g


shyviolet said:


> View attachment 5589563


Gorgeous greens!


----------



## DrTr

MeepMeep67 said:


> Best day ever! My Porsche dealership had a "Porsche Women's Drive Event"
> Just 14 lucky women were asked. The Caymen I got to drive had 36 miles on it!!! The color is called "Shark Blue".  Lunch at the Ritz Carlton on the beach. And 2 gift bags (which included a $100 gift certificate at a steak house) I love my dealership. I'm blown away by their generosity. They are like family. Wore a favorite LV scarf as well.
> 
> View attachment 5589608
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589591
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589593


Wowza! What a blast - you look great!! Sounds like a fabulous day.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy breezy Sunday all  It’s super early but my citrus Alma is ready for the day… paying homage to Virgil, in all her neon glory lol
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I hope everyone’s new week is fab!


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy breezy Sunday all  It’s super early but my citrus Alma is ready for the day… paying homage to Virgil, in all her neon glory lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone’s new week is fab!


hyper vitamin photo !!! That Alma is beautiful in that colour


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MeepMeep67 said:


> Best day ever! My Porsche dealership had a "Porsche Women's Drive Event"
> Just 14 lucky women were asked. The Caymen I got to drive had 36 miles on it!!! The color is called "Shark Blue".  Lunch at the Ritz Carlton on the beach. And 2 gift bags (which included a $100 gift certificate at a steak house) I love my dealership. I'm blown away by their generosity. They are like family. Wore a favorite LV scarf as well.
> 
> View attachment 5589608
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589591
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589593


Gorgeous MM!! You look fabulous and your special Porsche adventure looked spectacular  ! I’m so happy you were chosen for this treat


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bbcerisette66 said:


> hyper vitamin photo !!! That Alma is beautiful in that colour


Thanks dear BB  Bon dimanche mon ami!


----------



## Loriad

MeepMeep67 said:


> Best day ever! My Porsche dealership had a "Porsche Women's Drive Event"
> Just 14 lucky women were asked. The Caymen I got to drive had 36 miles on it!!! The color is called "Shark Blue".  Lunch at the Ritz Carlton on the beach. And 2 gift bags (which included a $100 gift certificate at a steak house) I love my dealership. I'm blown away by their generosity. They are like family. Wore a favorite LV scarf as well.
> 
> View attachment 5589608
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589591
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589593


Looks like an amazing day! You look great!


----------



## 23adeline

DrTr said:


> that orchid Coussin is a stunner!!


Thanks ! I couldn‘t remember the name of this colour until you mentioned it 


bbcerisette66 said:


> Amazing colour !


Thanks dear!


travelbliss said:


> what was the original chain that came with this bag ?  So pretty !!!


Thanks!

The Coussin belt bag came with the non removable think chain and a removable thin chain / belt.


----------



## 23adeline

Went to this mall because hubby is one of the invited speakers at an event held there, I replaced the original short strap of Maxi Multi Pochette with my DIY braided scarf chain


----------



## boyoverboard

Forgot to take a photo at the restaurant because we were sitting outside and I was too busy admiring the beautiful view, but my new Garden card holder had its first proper outing today! It also came with me to the Edinburgh Fringe Festival last night but it didn’t come out of my bag because I used my phone to pay for everything.  Today it travelled in my Brooklyn PM for a waterfront seafood lunch.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy breezy Sunday all  It’s super early but my citrus Alma is ready for the day… paying homage to Virgil, in all her neon glory lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone’s new week is fab!


What a beautiful picture V — with the pretty and fun colors .  We _love _seeing pics of your spectacular pool (wish we were there with you ).  Have a lovely new week .


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Best day ever! My Porsche dealership had a "Porsche Women's Drive Event"
> Just 14 lucky women were asked. The Caymen I got to drive had 36 miles on it!!! The color is called "Shark Blue".  Lunch at the Ritz Carlton on the beach. And 2 gift bags (which included a $100 gift certificate at a steak house) I love my dealership. I'm blown away by their generosity. They are like family. Wore a favorite LV scarf as well.
> 
> View attachment 5589608
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589591
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589593



What an incredible day you had MM  — the cars, the view, the food, all amazing .  Love your cute little Deuville too.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## charlottawill

MeepMeep67 said:


> Best day ever! My Porsche dealership had a "Porsche Women's Drive Event"
> Just 14 lucky women were asked. The Caymen I got to drive had 36 miles on it!!! The color is called "Shark Blue".  Lunch at the Ritz Carlton on the beach. And 2 gift bags (which included a $100 gift certificate at a steak house) I love my dealership. I'm blown away by their generosity. They are like family. Wore a favorite LV scarf as well.
> 
> View attachment 5589608
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589591
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589593


Well that sure tops my 28 mile bike ride yesterday  I'll take the blue one front and center please. And the lunch menu looks amazing. What a fun day for you!


----------



## DrTr

boyoverboard said:


> Forgot to take a photo at the restaurant because we were sitting outside and I was too busy admiring the beautiful view, but my new Garden card holder had its first proper outing today! It also came with me to the Edinburgh Fringe Festival last night but it didn’t come out of my bag because I used my phone to pay for everything.  Today it travelled in my Brooklyn PM for a waterfront seafood lunch.
> 
> View attachment 5589883


Love it! And laughed when you say you paid for everything with your phone.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Wow this little nugget packs a bunch.   Mini p, sunnies, cles (for credit cards) and plenty of room for my phone. Everything I had in my Graceful pm!


----------



## DrTr

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5589962
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589965
> 
> Wow this little nugget packs a bunch.   Mini p, sunnies, cles (for credit cards) and plenty of room for my phone. Everything I had in my Graceful pm!


What a gorgeous little cutie Aliluvlv! Glad it fits your items!


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks dear BB  Bon dimanche mon ami!


Oh merci beaucoup. Bon dimanche également


----------



## travelbliss

lemondln said:


> Afternoon, took out my favorite bag - spontini
> 
> View attachment 5589401


Wow !!  And a vintage Spontini in impeccable condition !! LVoe seeing these !!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy breezy Sunday all  It’s super early but my citrus Alma is ready for the day… paying homage to Virgil, in all her neon glory lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone’s new week is fab!


Love your Alma and all the happy colours in your picture  
Have a wonderful long weekend!


----------



## brnicutie

MeepMeep67 said:


> Best day ever! My Porsche dealership had a "Porsche Women's Drive Event"
> Just 14 lucky women were asked. The Caymen I got to drive had 36 miles on it!!! The color is called "Shark Blue".  Lunch at the Ritz Carlton on the beach. And 2 gift bags (which included a $100 gift certificate at a steak house) I love my dealership. I'm blown away by their generosity. They are like family. Wore a favorite LV scarf as well.
> 
> View attachment 5589608
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589591
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589593


Wow, what a spectacular event! I'm sure you had a grand old time driving that car and dining at that beautiful restaurant. Fun times!


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5589962
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589965
> 
> Wow this little nugget packs a bunch.   Mini p, sunnies, cles (for credit cards) and plenty of room for my phone. Everything I had in my Graceful pm!


Your bucket bag is beautiful, Ali! I see the Christmas Animation in there.


----------



## DesignerDarling

Having fun with mixing patterns for a night out featuring my Vavin BB.


----------



## charlottawill

fyn72 said:


> Picked up my 68 Camaro yesterday after an engine rebuild , took a drive out to Beaudesert. Haven’t used this mp for ages so put cash, cards and house keys in the as a grab and go
> 
> View attachment 5589671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589672


My husband had its Firebird cousin in the mid 70s. Such a pretty color.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5589962
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589965
> 
> Wow this little nugget packs a bunch.   Mini p, sunnies, cles (for credit cards) and plenty of room for my phone. Everything I had in my Graceful pm!



Wow, what a dazzling nugget!  This print is incredibly beautiful—I can’t stop looking at it!!!  You did a great job capturing its beauty!  I am so happy to hear you are enjoying this little cutie! And it seems like such a perfect bag for carrying your essentials.  Have a great week A .


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTr said:


> What a gorgeous little cutie Aliluvlv! Glad it fits your items!


Thank you DrTr! I was so pleasantly surprised it fit the Mini P.  


brnicutie said:


> Your bucket bag is beautiful, Ali! I see the Christmas Animation in there.


Thank you so much brnicutie! Can’t wait to see what new Xmas items you get this year! You have such a great collection. 


Iamminda said:


> Wow, what a dazzling nugget!  This print is incredibly beautiful—I can’t stop looking at it!!!  You did a great job capturing its beauty!  I am so happy to hear you are enjoying this little cutie! And it seems like such a perfect bag for carrying your essentials.  Have a great week A .


Thank you M! I had it on display all weekend in my living room and can’t stop looking at it but I’m glad it’s also user friendly (& not just art) Hope you have a great week too!


----------



## MissV

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5589962
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589965
> 
> Wow this little nugget packs a bunch.   Mini p, sunnies, cles (for credit cards) and plenty of room for my phone. Everything I had in my Graceful pm!


Oooh great idea with using a pochette to hold everything inside the bucket!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful picture V — with the pretty and fun colors .  We _love _seeing pics of your spectacular pool (wish we were there with you ).  Have a lovely new week .





Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5589962
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589965
> 
> Wow this little nugget packs a bunch.   Mini p, sunnies, cles (for credit cards) and plenty of room for my phone. Everything I had in my Graceful pm!





EveyB said:


> Love your Alma and all the happy colours in your picture
> Have a wonderful long weekend



Thank you, sweet @Iamminda ! You always make me smile with your wonderful compliments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It makes me very happy that my pool pics make you happy - and I wish you were here too!! Sending you a fresh batch of air hugs for the new week, my friend

   Congrats @Aliluvlv ! Your gorgeous new LVs are giving me life! And I love that beautiful Japan MP in all the shots 

TYSM dear @EveyB ! Hope you’re doing well with your stunning LVs this August. Happy long weekend to you too, hun


----------



## 23adeline

Went to the bank when it was raining heavily, Keepall xs got soaked in the rain   but no worries since no vachetta or fabric


----------



## Sassy

DesignerDarling said:


> Having fun with mixing patterns for a night out featuring my Vavin BB.
> View attachment 5590107


I love your rug!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

DrTr said:


> Wowza! What a blast - you look great!! Sounds like a fabulous day.


Thank you my dear DrTr!


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Gorgeous MM!! You look fabulous and your special Porsche adventure looked spectacular  ! I’m so happy you were chosen for this treat


Thank you my dear V


Loriad said:


> Looks like an amazing day! You look great!


Thank you my dear Loriad


Iamminda said:


> What an incredible day you had MM  — the cars, the view, the food, all amazing .  Love your cute little Deuville too.  Thanks for sharing.


Thank you my dear IammindaDH picked the Deuville, after my fashion show of about 10 bagsits a great little bag!


charlottawill said:


> Well that sure tops my 28 mile bike ride yesterday  I'll take the blue one front and center please. And the lunch menu looks amazing. What a fun day for you!


Thank you my dear CWWow 28 mile ride thats awesome! Yesterday, on a steep, curvy road in the redwoods we were sharing the road with a lot of bike riders, they were painfully pumping up those hills! I like the blue one in the center too


brnicutie said:


> Wow, what a spectacular event! I'm sure you had a grand old time driving that car and dining at that beautiful restaurant. Fun times!


Thank you my dear brncutie


----------



## DesignerDarling

Sassy said:


> I love your rug!!


Thank you!


----------



## MeepMeep67

fyn72 said:


> Picked up my 68 Camaro yesterday after an engine rebuild , took a drive out to Beaudesert. Haven’t used this mp for ages so put cash, cards and house keys in the as a grab and go
> 
> View attachment 5589671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589672


I love your '68 Camaro


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy breezy Sunday all  It’s super early but my citrus Alma is ready for the day… paying homage to Virgil, in all her neon glory lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone’s new week is fab!


Beautiful V


Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5589962
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589965
> 
> Wow this little nugget packs a bunch.   Mini p, sunnies, cles (for credit cards) and plenty of room for my phone. Everything I had in my Graceful pm!


I love this little bag, its lovely


----------



## brnicutie

It was hot today, so we went for shave ice. The line was long. They’re featured on TV shows such as Hawaii 5-0, so tourists are always here.


----------



## Rani

DesignerDarling said:


> Having fun with mixing patterns for a night out featuring my Vavin BB.
> View attachment 5590107


Love your bag and your whole look.


----------



## EveyB

MeepMeep67 said:


> Best day ever! My Porsche dealership had a "Porsche Women's Drive Event"
> Just 14 lucky women were asked. The Caymen I got to drive had 36 miles on it!!! The color is called "Shark Blue".  Lunch at the Ritz Carlton on the beach. And 2 gift bags (which included a $100 gift certificate at a steak house) I love my dealership. I'm blown away by their generosity. They are like family. Wore a favorite LV scarf as well.
> 
> View attachment 5589608
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589591
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589593


This looks like it was a spectacular event and you look gorgeous!   
The food sounds and looks delicious too! Love your Deauville mini


----------



## DrTr

DesignerDarling said:


> Having fun with mixing patterns for a night out featuring my Vavin BB.
> View attachment 5590107


You look lovely!


----------



## boyoverboard

My personal agenda in DE (MM size) with my (slightly less fancy!) work diary.


----------



## DrTr

boyoverboard said:


> My personal agenda in DE (MM size) with my (slightly less fancy!) work diary.
> 
> View attachment 5590303


You have such a great collection of DE!  Love your agenda. And yourpaw-sitive note cube. Like your work agenda too - I’m a school supply maniac


----------



## Lisa<3

Traveling with my new Spring in the City little coin pouch with my Neverfull Pochette ☺️


----------



## Bumbles

Lisa<3 said:


> Traveling with my new Spring in the City little coin pouch with my Neverfull Pochette ☺️
> 
> View attachment 5590308


Such a stunning piece


----------



## NeLVoe

Not directly in action - but I had to post these pictures because I just love my new-to-me Surène MM and because the luggage tag just got stamped some days ago. Now it truly is MY bag.


----------



## boyoverboard

DrTr said:


> You have such a great collection of DE!  Love your agenda. And yourpaw-sitive note cube. Like your work agenda too - I’m a school supply maniac


Thank you!  I am a stationery nut too!


----------



## DrTr

boyoverboard said:


> Thank you!  I am a stationery nut too!


So funny - I think there’s quite a few of us that overlap in those categories!  I bought a world tour small mono agenda a few years ago and then spent my waiting time obsessing over the agenda with a great group here on tpf.   So glad to find a fellow stationery nut! Have a great week


----------



## Loriad

DesignerDarling said:


> Having fun with mixing patterns for a night out featuring my Vavin BB.
> View attachment 5590107


How fun!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Mini Miss Marple has left the house and came to work with me. She’s doing a good job brightening up my Monday- I feel like I have a lovely bouquet of flowers next to me.  Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Alicja K

COCOLUVR said:


> Happy now.
> 
> View attachment 5588362


Yes


----------



## Alicja K

COCOLUVR said:


> Happy now.
> 
> View attachment 5588362


Yes  gorgeous bag


----------



## TinyB

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5590479
> 
> Mini Miss Marple has left the house and came to work with me. She’s doing a good job brightening up my Monday- I feel like I have a lovely bouquet of flowers next to me.  Hope everyone has a great week!


Miss Maple is probably the cutest name I've heard this year!!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5590479
> 
> Mini Miss Marple has left the house and came to work with me. She’s doing a good job brightening up my Monday- I feel like I have a lovely bouquet of flowers next to me.  Hope everyone has a great week!



So pretty sitting there on your shelf — like a work of art .  Did you get any work done today with this beautiful distraction there?   JK.  Lovely debut A


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> It was hot today, so we went for shave ice. The line was long. They’re featured on TV shows such as Hawaii 5-0, so tourists are always here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590209
> View attachment 5590210
> View attachment 5590211


Yum!  Nothing beats having shaved ice on a hot day!  Love seeing your HI pics!  I have been to this place many years ago (I remember going into a little convenient store and ordering shaved ice, which is a different set up from Ululuani Shaved Ice that we were used to on Maui trips).  Btw, a few days ago my local paper ran a story on that garlic shrimp truck you shared recently — I was thinking “Brnicutie already told us about it“ .


----------



## Aliluvlv

TinyB said:


> Miss Maple is probably the cutest name I've heard this year!!


Thank you! After seeing people call the garden series “grandma bags” as soon as I saw this little garden bucket it reminded me of miss marple who is one of my favorite heroes (as was my very fashionable grandma). I’ll count myself lucky if I can be as cool as they were.  


Iamminda said:


> So pretty sitting there on your shelf — like a work of art .  Did you get any work done today with this beautiful distraction there?   JK.  Lovely debut A


Lol thank you M! Unfortunately it was very busy today so I didn’t get many opportunities to just stare at my bag during the day. But she’s back on the mantle now so maybe I’ll have more time tomorrow to admire her working from home.


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Yum!  Nothing beats having shaved ice on a hot day!  Love seeing your HI pics!  I have been to this place many years ago (I remember going into a little convenient store and ordering shaved ice, which is a different set up from Ululuani Shaved Ice that we were used to on Maui trips).  Btw, a few days ago my local paper ran a story on that garlic shrimp truck you shared recently — I was thinking “Brnicutie already told us about it“ .


I can’t wait for you to come back and try all these places. Waiola is one of the best shaved ice spots on Oahu. I’m happy you got to experience it.


----------



## _vee

Forgot to post this from a few weeks ago  Bubble tea run


----------



## EveyB

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5590479
> 
> Mini Miss Marple has left the house and came to work with me. She’s doing a good job brightening up my Monday- I feel like I have a lovely bouquet of flowers next to me.  Hope everyone has a great week!


Your Miss Marple bag looks so beautiful sitting on that shelf! I imagine avery welcomed distraction 
Miss Marple was one of my favourite heroes too. I love the films with Margarete Rutherford


----------



## 23adeline

Love this simple and elegant baby


----------



## bbcerisette66

NeLVoe said:


> Not directly in action - but I had to post these pictures because I just love my new-to-me Surène MM and because the luggage tag just got stamped some days ago. Now it truly is MY bag.
> 
> View attachment 5590316
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590317


I love all the LV bags in black empreinte leather. They are so sumptuous and classy


----------



## athousandmhiles24

She's out on her first day today   I feel extra lucky because I have her.


----------



## bfly

bagsamplified said:


> Love your outfit, your shoes look amazing!!



Thank you dear.


----------



## TC1

Blue Stripes day today apparently


----------



## Roe

No matter how many pics I take, I cant get her true beauty


----------



## Roe

This is her in full sun not like I need to worry about patina hahahahah


----------



## starrynite_87

Took my new to me Thompson out today


----------



## Aliluvlv

EveyB said:


> Your Miss Marple bag looks so beautiful sitting on that shelf! I imagine avery welcomed distraction
> Miss Marple was one of my favourite heroes too. I love the films with Margarete Rutherford


Thank you EveyB! I love all of the Marples (and Poirot)!   Thank goodness for BritBox!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My faves!


----------



## Bumbles

Roe said:


> This is her in full sun not like I need to worry about patina hahahahah
> 
> View attachment 5591317


Gorgeous bag


----------



## Dmurphy1

Roe said:


> This is her in full sun not like I need to worry about patina hahahahah
> 
> View attachment 5591317


What a gorgeous bag !!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

TC1 said:


> Blue Stripes day today apparently
> View attachment 5591187


You look great !!! My favorite bag is the speedy. Also love your belt !!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just my small BTP Kirigami wanting attention.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roe said:


> This is her in full sun not like I need to worry about patina hahahahah
> 
> View attachment 5591317


Such a romantically pretty bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

athousandmhiles24 said:


> She's out on her first day today   I feel extra lucky because I have her.
> 
> View attachment 5591025
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591026


Sooo cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5590479
> 
> Mini Miss Marple has left the house and came to work with me. She’s doing a good job brightening up my Monday- I feel like I have a lovely bouquet of flowers next to me.  Hope everyone has a great week!


Oh my!!! So cute and pretty and the same time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5589962
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589965
> 
> Wow this little nugget packs a bunch.   Mini p, sunnies, cles (for credit cards) and plenty of room for my phone. Everything I had in my Graceful pm!


Your bag is driving me crazy!!! Soooo pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrslkc23 said:


> Picnic by the lake with my girl, hubby (took the photo!) and miss SpeedyB
> 
> View attachment 5589061
> 
> View attachment 5589066


Such lovely photos capturing such a sweet moments!!!


----------



## BagLady14

Bag of the day. One Handle Flap from 2017


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Just my small BTP Kirigami wanting attention.
> View attachment 5591890


Such a beautiful pic! The flowers are lovely and so is the fendi. How do you find it btw? Is it awkward to get in and out bc of the zip? It’s such a great size bag!


----------



## DrTr

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5590479
> 
> Mini Miss Marple has left the house and came to work with me. She’s doing a good job brightening up my Monday- I feel like I have a lovely bouquet of flowers next to me.  Hope everyone has a great week!


She’s lovely in pride of place!


----------



## DrTr

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you! After seeing people call the garden series “grandma bags” as soon as I saw this little garden bucket it reminded me of miss marple who is one of my favorite heroes (as was my very fashionable grandma). I’ll count myself lucky if I can be as cool as they were.
> 
> Lol thank you M! Unfortunately it was very busy today so I didn’t get many opportunities to just stare at my bag during the day. But she’s back on the mantle now so maybe I’ll have more time tomorrow to admire her working from home.


Oh yes, Miss Marple rocked! And she always got her villain. You already are as cool as them


----------



## 23adeline

Gimbap brunch and my mix and match LV


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Just my small BTP Kirigami wanting attention.
> View attachment 5591890


Oh how beautiful! The flowers are lovely, and your small Kirigami and Fendi too


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My watercolour towel is stealing the show today (for me lol). Happy Wednesday all


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Just my small BTP Kirigami wanting attention.
> View attachment 5591890





Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my!!! So cute and pretty and the same time!





Sunshine mama said:


> Your bag is driving me crazy!!! Soooo pretty!


Thank you so much Sunshine mama! Your picture is so beautiful with those spectacular flowers, fendi and kirigami and delicious SB!


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTr said:


> She’s lovely in pride of place!





DrTr said:


> Oh yes, Miss Marple rocked! And she always got her villain. You already are as cool as them


 Best compliment I’ve ever received!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5592009
> 
> My watercolour towel is stealing the show today (for me lol). Happy Wednesday all


Ok now I’m desperately wanting to leave work early and jump in your pool!   So gorgeous!


----------



## Chrissy14223

I was lucky enough to nab this, my first keepall. Thoughts? I've never had a keepall before but I try to buy purses that will hold their value if I ever get bored with them and decide to sell. Do you think this keepall will hold its value??


----------



## brnicutie

I met some friends for sushi last night at the Hawaii Prince Hotel.


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5592009
> 
> My watercolour towel is stealing the show today (for me lol). Happy Wednesday all


Gorgeous colours   Enjoy the summer days!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5592009
> 
> My watercolour towel is stealing the show today (for me lol). Happy Wednesday all



I have been _dying _to see this beautiful beach towel in action (seems like it’s been forever since you first ordered it till the completion of your pool).  You have such a lovely outdoor space V — a perfect place for some summer fun  .


----------



## DrTr

Aliluvlv said:


> Best compliment I’ve ever received!


I’m so glad   How fun to have such a cool grandmother!


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTr said:


> I’m so glad   How fun to have such a cool grandmother!


She was the absolute best! Miss her every day.


----------



## DrTr

Chrissy14223 said:


> I was lucky enough to nab this, my first keepall. Thoughts? I've never had a keepall before but I try to buy purses that will hold their value if I ever get bored with them and decide to sell. Do you think this keepall will hold its value??


It’s gorgeous. Hard to know if it’s I’ll hold its value but I think lots of limited editions do. In the meantime I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Go to the rooftop ! After the storm, the sunset gives incredible colors to the landscape


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bbcerisette66 said:


> Go to the rooftop ! After the storm, the sunset gives incredible colors to the landscape
> 
> View attachment 5592623
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592624


Beautiful BB! Both your OOTD and the stunning seascape. What a view! 
I love your cream (?) Speedy too… it’s so fresh and elegant


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> Ok now I’m desperately wanting to leave work early and jump in your pool!   So gorgeous!


Haha TY Ali! You just gave me the biggest smile of the day    Wish you were here!


brnicutie said:


> I met some friends for sushi last night at the Hawaii Prince Hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592172
> View attachment 5592173
> View attachment 5592174
> View attachment 5592175


Can we say yummm?!! I’m living for your sushi and LV combo @brnicutie TFS!


EveyB said:


> Gorgeous colours   Enjoy the summer days!


Thanks @EveyB  Happy Thursday and happy summer to you, hun!


Iamminda said:


> I have been _dying _to see this beautiful beach towel in action (seems like it’s been forever since you first ordered it till the completion of your pool). You have such a lovely outdoor space V — a perfect place for some summer fun .


Thank you, my sweet friend  I’m so lucky to be able to share this design journey with you (and our LVoely SB fam). Getting your fashionable feedback has been priceless along the way ~ you’re absolutely amazing!


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful BB! Both your OOTD and the stunning seascape. What a view!
> I love your cream (?) Speedy too… it’s so fresh and elegant


Aww thank you MyBelongs


----------



## brnicutie

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Haha TY Ali! You just gave me the biggest smile of the day    Wish you were here!
> 
> Can we say yummm?!! I’m living for your sushi and LV combo @brnicutie TFS!
> 
> Thanks @EveyB  Happy Thursday and happy summer to you, hun!
> 
> Thank you, my sweet friend  I’m so lucky to be able to share this design journey with you (and our LVoely SB fam). Getting your fashionable feedback has been priceless along the way ~ you’re absolutely amazing!


Thank you, MB! Have a great rest of the week!


----------



## 23adeline

Baby blue Capucines mini today


----------



## starrynite_87

Costco run with my Thompson


----------



## DrTr

So glad you are having such fun with your new to you bag! She and you are lovely


----------



## DrTr

starrynite_87 said:


> Costco run with my Thompson
> 
> View attachment 5592820


so glad you knew I was talking about and your bag - forgot to hit reply! Looks like you are g]having great fun with her.


----------



## LeahLVoes

* My trusty Poppi accompanying me on yet another insanely hot summer day. The weather is just wild! *


----------



## DrTr

LeahLVoes said:


> View attachment 5592917
> * My trusty Poppi accompanying me on yet another insanely hot summer day. The weather is just wild! *


You and your bag look great! The heat this summer is indeed wild.


----------



## Nurse_Heather

23adeline said:


> Baby blue Capucines mini today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592707


Such a beautiful bag! I just ordered a Capucines mini and I’m so excited!


----------



## 23adeline

Nurse_Heather said:


> Such a beautiful bag! I just ordered a Capucines mini and I’m so excited!


Thanks! 
Which Capucines Mini did you order? Looking forward to see your new baby


----------



## Nurse_Heather

23adeline said:


> Thanks!
> Which Capucines Mini did you order? Looking forward to see your new baby


I got the mini green one from the Stardust collection! Should arrive tomorrow, I’ll be sure to share!


----------



## NeLVoe

bbcerisette66 said:


> I love all the LV bags in black empreinte leather. They are so sumptuous and classy


Thank youuu


----------



## 23adeline

Went to LV just now to collect my 2 repaired bags, and buy a bag charm, a pair of shoes and refilled 2 fragrance. Today is my beige Maxi first outing


----------



## nesia69

Drinks with hubby and my Marshmallow


----------



## kittie.baba

Staying safe on our way to brunch


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Pochette Felicie at an Italian restaurant


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Went to LV just now to collect my 2 repaired bags, and buy a bag charm, a pair of shoes and refilled 2 fragrance. Today is my beige Maxi first outing
> View attachment 5593370
> View attachment 5593369
> View attachment 5593371
> View attachment 5593377
> View attachment 5593372
> View attachment 5593373
> View attachment 5593374
> View attachment 5593375



Thanks for sharing these pics  — those 2 floral bags are my favorite from the collection.  Interesting they look more blue in some pictures but more silver in other pictures.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Used her for a week with no thoughts of switching out !!


----------



## _vee

BagLady14 said:


> Bag of the day. One Handle Flap from 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591902


Gorgeous!!


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for sharing these pics  — those 2 floral bags are my favorite from the collection.  Interesting they look more blue in some pictures but more silver in other pictures.


Yes, they are more blue than I thought too. The silver background is quite dull , saw an Onthego too, greyish than I thought .


----------



## 23adeline

My favourite keepall xs and the new bag charm , I know it doesn’t make the charm stands out, but I just feel like putting them together today


----------



## gwendo25

Odeon PM today.


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Went to LV just now to collect my 2 repaired bags, and buy a bag charm, a pair of shoes and refilled 2 fragrance. Today is my beige Maxi first outing
> View attachment 5593370
> View attachment 5593369
> View attachment 5593371
> View attachment 5593377
> View attachment 5593372
> View attachment 5593373
> View attachment 5593374
> View attachment 5593375


Did the floral loop join your collection ??  Every time I see it,  I keep seeing it in mine ...


----------



## Sunshine mama

DD3 and I are out together.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> DD3 and I are out together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594094



So pretty — like mother, like daughter


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Did the floral loop join your collection ??  Every time I see it,  I keep seeing it in mine ...


unfortunately no  
I’m not a fan of loop bag at the moment


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — like mother, like daughter


Thank you IM!


----------



## lemondln

Icecream run with the whole family


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

I bought my Delightful MM Azur Rose Ballerine many years ago but have only used it less than ten times. Never wanted to get rid of it for some reason and thank God I didn't because I cringe at today's LV prices. 

Here she is looking slouchy and wonderful at the movies. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about in Covent Garden with my favourite LV - Catogram Speedy.


----------



## boyoverboard

My Monogram Beaubourg accompanying DH and I to Edinburgh for the Royal Military Tattoo yesterday. A spectacular show featuring performers from the US, Mexico, Switzerland and New Zealand as well as the UK, against the backdrop of beautiful Edinburgh Castle. Plus some shots of the delicious Mexican food we ate beforehand, including some incredible cochinita pibil tacos and guacamole with plantain chips… and of my DG Vasco wallet too. 

 (Apologies to my fur baby Kuzi’s fans that he doesn’t appear, the event isn’t dog friendly and I think he would have hated it anyway, fireworks and very loud drums etc are not his thing! )


----------



## athousandmhiles24

De-stressing today with my nano noé   I did some shopping for autumn/winter pieces.


----------



## 23adeline

Sunday outing with Stardust nano speedy


----------



## athousandmhiles24

23adeline said:


> Sunday outing with Stardust nano speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594832


I love your bag charm


----------



## Sibelle

boyoverboard said:


> My Monogram Beaubourg accompanying DH and I to Edinburgh for the Royal Military Tattoo yesterday. A spectacular show featuring performers from the US, Mexico, Switzerland and New Zealand as well as the UK, against the backdrop of beautiful Edinburgh Castle. Plus some shots of the delicious Mexican food we ate beforehand, including some incredible cochinita pibil tacos and guacamole with plantain chips… and of my DG Vasco wallet too.
> 
> (Apologies to my fur baby Kuzi’s fans that he doesn’t appear, the event isn’t dog friendly and I think he would have hated it anyway, fireworks and very loud drums etc are not his thing! )
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594741
> 
> View attachment 5594742
> 
> View attachment 5594743
> 
> View attachment 5594744
> 
> View attachment 5594745
> 
> View attachment 5594748
> 
> View attachment 5594747
> 
> View attachment 5594746


Amazing! You are so lucky. Going to the Edinburgh Tattoo is still on my wishlist !
Also beautiful weather. It usually rains when I am in Edinburgh.


----------



## DrTr

boyoverboard said:


> My Monogram Beaubourg accompanying DH and I to Edinburgh for the Royal Military Tattoo yesterday. A spectacular show featuring performers from the US, Mexico, Switzerland and New Zealand as well as the UK, against the backdrop of beautiful Edinburgh Castle. Plus some shots of the delicious Mexican food we ate beforehand, including some incredible cochinita pibil tacos and guacamole with plantain chips… and of my DG Vasco wallet too.
> 
> (Apologies to my fur baby Kuzi’s fans that he doesn’t appear, the event isn’t dog friendly and I think he would have hated it anyway, fireworks and very loud drums etc are not his thing! )
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594741
> 
> View attachment 5594742
> 
> View attachment 5594743
> 
> View attachment 5594744
> 
> View attachment 5594745
> 
> View attachment 5594748
> 
> View attachment 5594747
> 
> View attachment 5594746


Fabulous!  Yes, we can see Kuzi soon. We are fans of your DH too   It’s just that Kuzi and other fur babies are fabulous. Love your LV collection, and I so enjoy seeing your travels. Thanks for sharing as always and your meals looked yummy!


----------



## Karen cares

athousandmhiles24 said:


> De-stressing today with my nano noé   I did some shopping for autumn/winter pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5594792


Does your phone fit in the purse?


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Karen cares said:


> Does your phone fit in the purse?


Yes, I have the S22 Ultra. It is sooo roomy as you would have imagined. It fits my lip balm, tissue, mints and phone comfortably and there is much more room.


----------



## alicap22

Mahina Bella.  So in love


----------



## EveyB

athousandmhiles24 said:


> De-stressing today with my nano noé   I did some shopping for autumn/winter pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5594792


Looks perfect on you!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

EveyB said:


> Looks perfect on you!


Thank you! I'm loving it so far, makes the money more worth it!  I ordered the nano speedy today, so I'll see if I will like it too.


----------



## lemondln

Love my spontini, and by the pool kirigami small, sunday playround time


----------



## PrayersandPurses

lemondln said:


> Love my spontini, and by the pool kirigami small, sunday playround time
> 
> View attachment 5594933


Hi lemondin. I love this bag.Do you mind me asking what year is it from?


----------



## DrTr

lemondln said:


> Love my spontini, and by the pool kirigami small, sunday playround time
> 
> View attachment 5594933


Love these earlier styles! Your bag looks great


----------



## lemondln

PrayersandPurses said:


> Hi lemondin. I love this bag.Do you mind me asking what year is it from?



It was from 2003. I also fall in love with old styles this year.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

That is the year I received my first LV bags and slgs from my DH (for the birth of my 2nd son) My two vintage bags are Cabas Piano and Pochette Croissant! I still love them!


----------



## MrsSlocomb

I think my green Alma sets off the green stripe in these Vans.  Though I don't bring out my Alma often, this color is phenomenal!


----------



## Bumbles

MrsSlocomb said:


> View attachment 5595078
> 
> I think my green Alma sets off the green stripe in these Vans.  Though I don't bring out my Alma often, this color is phenomenal!


It’s gorgeous! You should use it more often


----------



## MeepMeep67

EveyB said:


> This looks like it was a spectacular event and you look gorgeous!
> The food sounds and looks delicious too! Love your Deauville mini


 Thank you my dear EveyB


----------



## EveyB

MrsSlocomb said:


> View attachment 5595078
> 
> I think my green Alma sets off the green stripe in these Vans.  Though I don't bring out my Alma often, this color is phenomenal!


It’s so beautiful, you should definitely wear it more often!


----------



## gwendo25

Starting the week with my Boulogne and slim wallet. Just the right size for my essentials. Using the monogram strap from my Pallas BB.


----------



## DrTr

MrsSlocomb said:


> View attachment 5595078
> 
> I think my green Alma sets off the green stripe in these Vans.  Though I don't bring out my Alma often, this color is phenomenal!


Beautiful! Your Alma is a stunner, and love Vans and love it with your Vans!


----------



## 23adeline

Onthego MM first time going out today as my work tote alternating with WC Tote PM . And my Rose Des Vents first time going out too after repair, LV repair centre changed all the ‘rusty’ hardware without damaging my bag , what a relief!


----------



## boyoverboard

Sibelle said:


> Amazing! You are so lucky. Going to the Edinburgh Tattoo is still on my wishlist !
> Also beautiful weather. It usually rains when I am in Edinburgh.


I would highly recommend it. It was a fabulous show. I’d been once before many years ago but I don’t remember it being as amazing as it was this time. Definitely returning for next year’s!


DrTr said:


> Fabulous!  Yes, we can see Kuzi soon. We are fans of your DH too   It’s just that Kuzi and other fur babies are fabulous. Love your LV collection, and I so enjoy seeing your travels. Thanks for sharing as always and your meals looked yummy!


Thank you DrTr! Lovely comments as always. I will definitely be visiting that restaurant again too, the tacos were the best I’ve had outside Mexico.


----------



## xayayayax

Waiting for kids getting their BTS hair cut


----------



## PrayersandPurses

gwendo25 said:


> Starting the week with my Boulogne and slim wallet. Just the right size for my essentials. Using the monogram strap from my Pallas BB.
> 
> View attachment 5595354
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595358


It's a Monogram Monday. Love it


----------



## brnicutie

CPK came out with a new dish that I had to try, seafood cioppino. We also ordered lettuce wraps and some kind of garlic fettuccine.


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> CPK came out with a new dish that I had to try, seafood cioppino. We also ordered lettuce wraps and some kind of garlic fettuccine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595691


Sounds and looks delicious! Also am loving your stardust goodies there!! Esp the nano speedy. So pretty in pink!


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> CPK came out with a new dish that I had to try, seafood cioppino. We also ordered lettuce wraps and some kind of garlic fettuccine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595691



Love your Speedy and key pouch.  The food looks delish (I haven’t been to CKP in forever — bit out of the way for us).  Are the portions huge or is the nano speedy small ?


----------



## kittie.baba

lemondln said:


> Love my spontini, and by the pool kirigami small, sunday playround time
> 
> View attachment 5594933


I LOVE the spontini! I bought one from Vestiaire and it was fake - I was so bummed about it I never searched for another. It's such an amazing size, love the square shaped body. I'm officially jelly... Going to have to go see if I can find another!


----------



## brnicutie

Bumbles said:


> Sounds and looks delicious! Also am loving your stardust goodies there!! Esp the nano speedy. So pretty in pink!


The pink nano is stunning. The food is always good at CPK. Too bad they ran out of the watermelon cooler. I wanted to try that. 


Iamminda said:


> Love your Speedy and key pouch.  The food looks delish (I haven’t been to CKP in forever — bit out of the way for us).  Are the portions huge or is the nano speedy small ?


The portions were a decent size. Funny how small the nano speedy looks next to it.


----------



## Iamminda

_DA _summer tote today


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> _DA _summer tote today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595838


Gorgeous M! Just love your epi charm with it too. Your Iena looks brand new!


----------



## DesignerDarling

Birthday dinner outfit featuring my Vavin BB and Sophia Webster Chiara heels.


----------



## Loriad

DesignerDarling said:


> Birthday dinner outfit featuring my Vavin BB and Sophia Webster Chiara heels.
> View attachment 5595880


Happy birthday! You look fabulous! I've been on the fence about that bag, but I think I need it. Lol.  WOW! THOSE HEELS!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> _DA _summer tote today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595838


So bright and beautiful!!  +1 on everything Ali said! 
Happy Monday IM


DesignerDarling said:


> Birthday dinner outfit featuring my Vavin BB and Sophia Webster Chiara heels.
> View attachment 5595880


+1 on those shoes! Happy birthday to you


----------



## DesignerDarling

Loriad said:


> Happy birthday! You look fabulous! I've been on the fence about that bag, but I think I need it. Lol.  WOW! THOSE HEELS!


Thank you! You won’t be disappointed. It’s such a timeless and versatile bag.


----------



## DesignerDarling

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> So bright and beautiful!!  +1 on everything Ali said!
> Happy Monday IM
> 
> +1 on those shoes! Happy birthday to you


Thank you so much!


----------



## saminaah

DesignerDarling said:


> Birthday dinner outfit featuring my Vavin BB and Sophia Webster Chiara heels.
> View attachment 5595880


Happy Birthday ! You look amazing !


----------



## DesignerDarling

saminaah said:


> Happy Birthday ! You look amazing !


Thank you!


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> _DA _summer tote today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595838


Lovely! What a great summer look


----------



## DrTr

DesignerDarling said:


> Birthday dinner outfit featuring my Vavin BB and Sophia Webster Chiara heels.
> View attachment 5595880


What a beautiful birthday girl - love all of it and your shoes are so fabulous!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

DesignerDarling said:


> Birthday dinner outfit featuring my Vavin BB and Sophia Webster Chiara heels.
> View attachment 5595880


Happy birthday Designer DarlingYour bag and you look beautiful. Wear her in the best of health and happiness


----------



## 23adeline

I think this MaXi and these pair of shoes are matching 
	

		
			
		

		
	



and these are LV’s at work


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> I think this MaXi and these pair of shoes are matching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596102
> 
> and these are LV’s at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596103


Perfectly


----------



## DesignerDarling

DrTr said:


> What a beautiful birthday girl - love all of it and your shoes are so fabulous!


Thank you!   



PrayersandPurses said:


> Happy birthday Designer DarlingYour bag and you look beautiful. Wear her in the best of health and happiness


Thank you so much!


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Lovely! What a great summer look





Aliluvlv said:


> Gorgeous M! Just love your epi charm with it too. Your Iena looks brand new!





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> So bright and beautiful!!  +1 on everything Ali said!
> Happy Monday IM



Thank you sweet ladies .  I bought this charm just for my RB Alma because it has silver hardware — but found it looks good on other bags too even with gold hardware .


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> _DA _summer tote today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595838




Beautiful azur bag and white charm, your pic reminds me of sunshine mama


----------



## lemondln

kittie.baba said:


> I LOVE the spontini! I bought one from Vestiaire and it was fake - I was so bummed about it I never searched for another. It's such an amazing size, love the square shaped body. I'm officially jelly... Going to have to go see if I can find another!



Oh no! How do you find it being fake? Were you able to return? I did not authenticate mine, but compared to my other store-bought LVs, seems real. I just love it so much.


----------



## Iamminda

lemondln said:


> Beautiful azur bag and white charm, your pic reminds me of sunshine mama



Thank you for this highest compliment  (@Sunshine mama sets the bar high on beautiful TPF pics, I got lucky with this quick shot with no one around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## anachronism

Waiting for an appointment!


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> _DA _summer tote today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595838


So beautiful!  Love your charm with it!


----------



## EveyB

DesignerDarling said:


> Birthday dinner outfit featuring my Vavin BB and Sophia Webster Chiara heels.
> View attachment 5595880


Happy Birthday! You look fabulous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> Beautiful azur bag and white charm, your pic reminds me of sunshine mama


Thank you for the lovely comment! I wish I had @Iamminda  's DA bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thank you for this highest compliment  (@Sunshine mama sets the bar high on beautiful TPF pics, I got lucky with this quick shot with no one around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thank YOU for the compliment IM!
And how lucky of you to get a beautiful pic with no one around! I usually feel a little embarrassed to get my pictures when there are people around, but heck, i do it anyway.


----------



## baghabitz34

MrsSlocomb said:


> View attachment 5595078
> 
> I think my green Alma sets off the green stripe in these Vans.  Though I don't bring out my Alma often, this color is phenomenal!


The Alma definitely compliments the Vans. Great combo!


----------



## kittie.baba

lemondln said:


> Oh no! How do you find it being fake? Were you able to return? I did not authenticate mine, but compared to my other store-bought LVs, seems real. I just love it so much.


I don't know how to describe it, it just felt off - then I was thinking it's an older bag so maybe that's why it seemed different?

I just had a bad feeling about it I guess.

So I sent pictures to Legit grails and Real authentican, they both said fake. I'm not sure how reliable either of the sites are? But I figure since they both agreed it was bunk it must be.

I did return it but it was a HUGE hassle with Vestiaire, I've gotten one other thing from the site and to say it was not the same condition as the pictures is an understatement. Won't buy anything off that site again! Yours is beautiful and love your kirigami!


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> So beautiful!  Love your charm with it!






Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for the lovely comment! I wish I had @Iamminda  's DA bag!



Thank you sweet ladies .


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Not me, but my mom--took her for a dinner and she brought her riveting pochette.


----------



## DrTr

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Not me, but my mom--took her for a dinner and she brought her riveting pochette.
> View attachment 5596404


Love this! It appears your mom is an OG LV woman!!


----------



## Love4MK

My newest little cutie (trying) to keep me sane at a very boring day at work.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Love4MK said:


> View attachment 5596595
> 
> My newest little cutie (trying) to keep me sane at a very boring day at work.


Beautiful alma bb! How are you liking her? And purple pygmy puff twins!


----------



## Love4MK

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful alma bb! How are you liking her? And purple pygmy puff twins!


I love her!!  I've been pining over this bag for years and finally took the plunge about two weeks ago.  I want the BB in like every color.  I was afraid I wouldn't be able to condense my things into such a small bag, but it fits a surprising amount of stuff!  And omg!  You have a pygmy puff too??  My desk looks like that of a ten year old.  Many of my coworkers have contributed to it including the pygmy puff!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Love4MK said:


> I love her!!  I've been pining over this bag for years and finally took the plunge about two weeks ago.  I want the BB in like every color.  I was afraid I wouldn't be able to condense my things into such a small bag, but it fits a surprising amount of stuff!  And omg!  You have a pygmy puff too??  My desk looks like that of a ten year old.  Many of my coworkers have contributed to it including the pygmy puff!


Lol! I’m a huge HP nerd (and a hufflepuff), and my home and work-office also has an eclectic mix of things that make me happy including lots of HP merch. I agree with you about the alma bb! I just have one in epi but it’s one of my favorite bags. So glad you were able to finally get it! It’s beautiful!


----------



## lemondln

kittie.baba said:


> I don't know how to describe it, it just felt off - then I was thinking it's an older bag so maybe that's why it seemed different?
> 
> I just had a bad feeling about it I guess.
> 
> So I sent pictures to Legit grails and Real authentican, they both said fake. I'm not sure how reliable either of the sites are? But I figure since they both agreed it was bunk it must be.
> 
> I did return it but it was a HUGE hassle with Vestiaire, I've gotten one other thing from the site and to say it was not the same condition as the pictures is an understatement. Won't buy anything off that site again! Yours is beautiful and love your kirigami!




Is it "Pre-owned fashion shop - Vestiaire Collective"? That site looks like individual sellers.  

"it was not the same condition as the pictures is an understatement" - this stmt sounds tricky.   I only like sites that say 100% authenticate guarantee, but it is still risky.  Hope you find one that is real and in good condition.


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for the lovely comment! I wish I had @Iamminda  's DA bag!




Me too, I wish I had @Iamminda 's white charm too


----------



## kittie.baba

lemondln said:


> Is it "Pre-owned fashion shop - Vestiaire Collective"? That site looks like individual sellers.
> 
> "it was not the same condition as the pictures is an understatement" - this stmt sounds tricky.   I only like sites that say 100% authenticate guarantee, but it is still risky.  Hope you find one that is real and in good condition.


Yes, it is individual sellers for the most part. Seller sends to them -- they authenticate and send out. 



I've read some horror stories about people who have bought on there and gotten fakes. I didn't do enough research before buying - my fault. 



The wallet I bought was amazing on the inside in the pictures but the one I received had huge bubbles and cracks, it did feel authentic and that seller sells a TON on there, I just might have been shipped the wrong one. Either way, it went back too. I went to the LV store and bought my speedy 25 to cheer me up after I got the fake one, lol, needed retail therapy after that!


----------



## Iamminda

lemondln said:


> Me too, I wish I had @Iamminda 's white charm too



I love this charm so much and am lucky to have bought it from my store last Nov (only 3 US stores had it, all sold out online then, taken off the website since then).  It is available on consignment sites like FP and YC (it comes in other pretty colors).  I saw a black one on 24 S last year (good price too) but it was sold out.


----------



## christinagrim

Just added this gorgeous bag to my alma collection


----------



## kittie.baba

christinagrim said:


> Just added this gorgeous bag to my alma collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596991


Gorgeous!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

christinagrim said:


> Just added this gorgeous bag to my alma collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596991


christinagrim Congratulations! That is absolutely stunning   !. Wear her in the best of health and happiness


----------



## TokidokiM

christinagrim said:


> Just added this gorgeous bag to my alma collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596991


Stunning


----------



## athousandmhiles24

christinagrim said:


> Just added this gorgeous bag to my alma collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596991


So edgy. I think it suits your style and tattoo   I had initially planned of having tattoos, just a small one, but am still scared to do it.


----------



## Cathindy

christinagrim said:


> Just added this gorgeous bag to my alma collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596991



Love it!!   This bag is a whole vibe on you, enjoy!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

christinagrim said:


> Just added this gorgeous bag to my alma collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596991


It's gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## bfly

Starbucks run with the cutie mp azur.


----------



## 23adeline

Yesterday ,beige Maxi Multi Pochette and matching colour dress 


Today, Keepall xs Seal and LV for you and me bag charm


----------



## TokidokiM

23adeline said:


> Yesterday ,beige Maxi Multi Pochette and matching colour dress
> View attachment 5597804
> 
> Today, Keepall xs Seal and LV for you and me bag charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597805


Love your Multi Pochette Maxi


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

To the mall with my nano speedy


----------



## 23adeline

WC keepall xs and LV Garden bandeau


----------



## Mapoon

I haven’t used this cutie for so long and cannot believe I got it almost a year ago. Decided to bring it with me for our dinner at a new place (for us) to have some crab lasagne. Wishing you all a great Saturday!


----------



## Mapoon

23adeline said:


> WC keepall xs and LV Garden bandeau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598258


Love how you tied the bandeau and matches your top so well!


----------



## 23adeline

Mapoon said:


> I haven’t used this cutie for so long and cannot believe I got it almost a year ago. Decided to bring it with me for our dinner at a new place (for us) to have some crab lasagne. Wishing you all a great Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 5598293


I haven’t used mine, maybe I should give it to my daughter to use it in London . Btw, my online CS sent me pics of this year Xmas animation, there are New York Soho, Tokyo Ginza and Seoul , all monogram . I‘m thinking whether I should get one



Mapoon said:


> Love how you tied the bandeau and matches your top so well!


Thanks


----------



## Mapoon

23adeline said:


> I haven’t used mine, maybe I should give it to my daughter to use it in London . Btw, my online CS sent me pics of this year Xmas animation, there are New York Soho, Tokyo Ginza and Seoul , all monogram . I‘m thinking whether I should get one
> 
> 
> Thanks


Yes you should! It would be so appropriate isn’t it? Still dare not use the Azur Hollywood from last year too as I always wear demin… doesn’t fit much but enough for my card holder, tissue, lip gloss and some wipes. Didn’t fit my sanitiser and definitely not my online. 

Ooo do you mind showing me via dm? If not convenient to share it’s ok! I don’t think I will get as it’s way too expensive now for these mini pochettes…and I got tbe tri fecta with Christmas prints so I will just admire…I hope I won’t be tempted heeee


----------



## 23adeline

Mapoon said:


> Yes you should! It would be so appropriate isn’t it? Still dare not use the Azur Hollywood from last year too as I always wear demin… doesn’t fit much but enough for my card holder, tissue, lip gloss and some wipes. Didn’t fit my sanitiser and definitely not my online.
> 
> Ooo do you mind showing me via dm? If not convenient to share it’s ok! I don’t think I will get as it’s way too expensive now for these mini pochettes…and I got tbe tri fecta with Christmas prints so I will just admire…I hope I won’t be tempted heeee


I’ve sent the pic to you, there is a Cles this year , maybe we should just get that


----------



## Shaddix13

23adeline said:


> I haven’t used mine, maybe I should give it to my daughter to use it in London . Btw, my online CS sent me pics of this year Xmas animation, there are New York Soho, Tokyo Ginza and Seoul , all monogram . I‘m thinking whether I should get one
> 
> 
> Thanks


Oooooh I’d love the New York one! Will have to see if my CA will share a photo at my appointment Monday if the images are starting to come out!


----------



## lemondln

Spontini again, went to the farm


----------



## Iamminda

lemondln said:


> Spontini again, went to the farm
> View attachment 5598454
> View attachment 5598456



Oh I love these pretty nature shots with your LV


----------



## Iamminda

Carrying my essentials to pick up some essentials at Costco .


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Carrying my essentials to pick up some essentials at Costco .
> 
> View attachment 5598501


I adore that gorgeous epi bag M!   And what are those delicious cookies?! Wow they sound so yummy! Hope you’re having a great weekend!


----------



## Bumbles

Happy Sunday all!


----------



## balen.girl

Louis will always come with me whenever I go, even when I am with other brand.


----------



## Allshinythings

Neverfull GM - the best travel bag


----------



## Aliluvlv

balen.girl said:


> Louis will always come with me whenever I go, even when I am with other brand.
> View attachment 5598712


Wow beautiful pic! I had no idea goyard has such cute totes! Gorgeous blue color and of course your cles is fantastic too!


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> Oh I love these pretty nature shots with your LV




Thanks @Iamminda, My LVs love nature just the same as I love nature    Love your Epi TP26, you even got matching strap


----------



## balen.girl

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow beautiful pic! I had no idea goyard has such cute totes! Gorgeous blue color and of course your cles is fantastic too!


Thanks A.. This tote is my new favorite, I regret only buy 1 color on my recent travel. The mini Anjou tote is so light, spacious, can wear inside out, the inside is beautiful blue leather. Since we don’t have Goyard in Australia. Maybe one day I add more..


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> I adore that gorgeous epi bag M!   And what are those delicious cookies?! Wow they sound so yummy! Hope you’re having a great weekend!


Thank you A .  Those are bite-size pumpkin shortbread cookies — love them and I am not even a big pumpkin person.  We always buy various kinds of shortbread cookies from this place every time we go to Maui/Honolulu.  Yummy flavors like guava, coffee, chocolate chip, pineapple, lemon, etc, some dipped in chocolate too.  Imagine my delight when I saw Costco started carrying mini ones a couple of years ago — only one or two flavors available which is better than nothing right?  I always buy a pack whenever they are in stock .



Thanks Lemondln .  Yes, feel real lucky to have found a like-new strap in the same color.



lemondln said:


> Thanks @Iamminda, My LVs love nature just the same as I love nature    Love your Epi TP26, you even got matching strap


----------



## TokidokiM

Bumbles said:


> Happy Sunday all!
> 
> View attachment 5598708


Lovely bag


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Thanks A.. This tote is my new favorite, I regret only buy 1 color on my recent travel. The mini Anjou tote is so light, spacious, can wear inside out, the inside is beautiful blue leather. Since we don’t have Goyard in Australia. Maybe one day I add more..


It is a gorgeous bag and blue colour at that. I wish they had a boutique in Australia. I want to get one too but no where to buy it and not going overseas anytime soon! Enjoy your cute tote


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Carrying my essentials to pick up some essentials at Costco .
> 
> View attachment 5598501


I was at the mall today and saw their display. I had to take a pic for you, but you already purchased it lol. I didn’t buy it. Lmk how you like the pumpkin flavor. Thanks.


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> I was at the mall today and saw their display. I had to take a pic for you, but you already purchased it lol. I didn’t buy it. Lmk how you like the pumpkin flavor. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598735



Thanks so much for the picture — you are so lucky to be living in Paradise .  I really like them even though I don’t usually go for pumpkin anything.  I was concerned that it would taste too pumpkiny or cinnamony but for me, it was just right.  My DH and DD like the guava ones better though.  BTW, my store didn’t stock the lemon ones this summer


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much for the picture — you are so lucky to be living in Paradise .  I really like them even though I don’t usually go for pumpkin anything.  I was concerned that it would taste too pumpkiny or cinnamony but for me, it was just right.  My DH and DD like the guava ones better though.  BTW, my store didn’t stock the lemon ones this summer


The lemon ones were ok. You really didn't miss anything. The guava is one of my faves. They used to sell individual cookies at the kiosk. I'm not sure if they're still doing that. I'll try and get a few pumpkin ones just to try it out.


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> It is a gorgeous bag and blue colour at that. I wish they had a boutique in Australia. I want to get one too but no where to buy it and not going overseas anytime soon! Enjoy your cute tote


I want more in grey, green and maroon.. ah yes.. I am so greedy, but don’t blame me, they have so many pretty colors..


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Carrying my essentials to pick up some essentials at Costco .
> 
> View attachment 5598501


Love your gorgeous Epi bag! The colour always seems a bit different   The biscuits look and sound delicious too! Happy Sunday!


----------



## gwendo25

Sunday with my Croisette and Spring  Street charm


----------



## EveyB

Bumbles said:


> Happy Sunday all!
> 
> View attachment 5598708


So pretty!  Happy start to a new week!


----------



## bbcerisette66

gwendo25 said:


> Sunday with my Croisette and Spring  Street charm
> 
> View attachment 5598829


Adorable


----------



## 23adeline

Using LV Garden Nano Bucket again


----------



## Bags_4_life

Last week on holiday in Jamaica, missing it so much.


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Love your gorgeous Epi bag! The colour always seems a bit different   The biscuits look and sound delicious too! Happy Sunday!



Thank you E .  Agree that the color looks more fuschia sometimes and more red other times.  I wonder how it compares to the new raspberry color.


----------



## Loriad

Grocery shopping!


----------



## Gypsygrl

LeahLVoes said:


> View attachment 5592917
> * My trusty Poppi accompanying me on yet another insanely hot summer day. The weather is just wild! *


perfect summer outfit


----------



## Gypsygrl

brnicutie said:


> CPK came out with a new dish that I had to try, seafood cioppino. We also ordered lettuce wraps and some kind of garlic fettuccine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595691


OMG, love Cioppino and yours looks amazing! I'm Italian(Sicilian) and my mother made this regularly. This is my idea of comfort food.


----------



## Gypsygrl

DesignerDarling said:


> Birthday dinner outfit featuring my Vavin BB and Sophia Webster Chiara heels.
> View attachment 5595880


All your pics are fabulous! You always look amazing


----------



## TokidokiM

23adeline said:


> Using LV Garden Nano Bucket again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598937
> View attachment 5598938


Amazing, love the floral pattern so much


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Bumbles said:


> Happy Sunday all!
> 
> View attachment 5598708


Your black heart bag looks gorgeous hun!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

balen.girl said:


> Louis will always come with me whenever I go, even when I am with other brand.
> View attachment 5598712


Love all the pieces on this pic, from your beautiful Goyard tote via the cute bicolor key pouch to the delicious coffee


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Bags_4_life said:


> Last week on holiday in Jamaica, missing it so much.
> View attachment 5599013


Looks like a paradise!  Hope you had lovely holidays!


----------



## Bumbles

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Your black heart bag looks gorgeous hun!


Thanks @MarryMeLV_Now  It’s my fav little black bag


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Coffee break with hubby and PA DA after a sightseeing tour


----------



## Cathindy

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Coffee break with hubby and PA DA after a sightseeing tour
> View attachment 5599488



Are you on holiday hun? Looks yummy!  Enjoy your coffee and rest of the day!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Cathindy said:


> Are you on holiday hun? Looks yummy!  Enjoy your coffee and rest of the day!!


Yes I am  thank you so much hun!


----------



## 23adeline

Bags at work today 
1) Speedy 20


2)Toiletry 26 Game On and Wild At Heart


3) with big sister  Onthego mm


----------



## TokidokiM

23adeline said:


> Bags at work today
> 1) Speedy 20
> View attachment 5599552
> 
> 2)Toiletry 26 Game On and Wild At Heart
> View attachment 5599556
> 
> 3) with big sister  Onthego mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599554


Love your Speedy 20, the gold accents looks so pretty!


----------



## liisawinklergirl

at the park with my latest LV and sneakers ❤️


----------



## kacaruso

TokidokiM said:


> Love your Speedy 20, the gold accents looks so pretty!


All so beautiful


----------



## kacaruso

Bumbles said:


> Happy Sunday all!
> 
> View attachment 5598708


Oh so pretty


----------



## _vee

Anniversary Dinner 

My beautiful new Locky BB’s first outing


----------



## PrayersandPurses

_vee said:


> Anniversary Dinner
> 
> My beautiful new Locky BB’s first outing
> 
> View attachment 5599824
> View attachment 5599825
> View attachment 5599826
> View attachment 5599827
> View attachment 5599828
> View attachment 5599829
> View attachment 5599830
> View attachment 5599832
> View attachment 5599833


Happy Anniversary! And congratulations on your beautiful new bag. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## Iamminda

_vee said:


> Anniversary Dinner
> 
> My beautiful new Locky BB’s first outing
> 
> View attachment 5599824
> View attachment 5599825
> View attachment 5599826
> View attachment 5599827
> View attachment 5599828
> View attachment 5599829
> View attachment 5599830
> View attachment 5599832
> View attachment 5599833
> 
> View attachment 5599846



Happy Anniversary vee .   What a lovely celebration dinner — yum (especially drooling over the crab cakes and dessert).  Of course, the star of the show is your beautiful RB Locky  (I just love this pretty color).


----------



## Loriad

_vee said:


> Anniversary Dinner
> 
> My beautiful new Locky BB’s first outing
> 
> View attachment 5599824
> View attachment 5599825
> View attachment 5599826
> View attachment 5599827
> View attachment 5599828
> View attachment 5599829
> View attachment 5599830
> View attachment 5599832
> View attachment 5599833
> 
> View attachment 5599846


Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## tolliv

My husband snapped this one. I was trying to capture the pants but he got the entire look. This is my running errands vibe.


----------



## EveyB

_vee said:


> Anniversary Dinner
> 
> My beautiful new Locky BB’s first outing
> 
> View attachment 5599824
> View attachment 5599825
> View attachment 5599826
> View attachment 5599827
> View attachment 5599828
> View attachment 5599829
> View attachment 5599830
> View attachment 5599832
> View attachment 5599833
> 
> View attachment 5599846


What a lovely anniversary dinner and beautiful Locky BB!   Happy anniversary!


----------



## Mapoon

Bumbles said:


> Happy Sunday all!
> 
> View attachment 5598708


Love it the OG heart bag!


----------



## bbcerisette66

_vee said:


> Anniversary Dinner
> 
> My beautiful new Locky BB’s first outing
> 
> View attachment 5599824
> View attachment 5599825
> View attachment 5599826
> View attachment 5599827
> View attachment 5599828
> View attachment 5599829
> View attachment 5599830
> View attachment 5599832
> View attachment 5599833
> 
> View attachment 5599846


Happy birthday ! Your Locky bb is gorgeous


----------



## Bumbles

Mapoon said:


> Love it the OG heart bag!


Thanks M!


----------



## l.ch.

DesignerDarling said:


> Birthday dinner outfit featuring my Vavin BB and Sophia Webster Chiara heels.
> View attachment 5595880


Belated happy birthday! Perfect Outfit, I’ve been dreaming of these shoes for YEARS.


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> Anniversary Dinner
> 
> My beautiful new Locky BB’s first outing
> 
> View attachment 5599824
> View attachment 5599825
> View attachment 5599826
> View attachment 5599827
> View attachment 5599828
> View attachment 5599829
> View attachment 5599830
> View attachment 5599832
> View attachment 5599833
> 
> View attachment 5599846


Your new bag is just so pretty!
And happy anniversary Vee! Seems like you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clapton backpack is my bag today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Coffee break with hubby and PA DA after a sightseeing tour
> View attachment 5599488


Gorgeous bag! 
And what a beautiful way to have a break after the tour.


----------



## bfly

What I am using for today.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous bag!
> And what a beautiful way to have a break after the tour.


Thank you so much my lovely!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Metis with her favorite desert - cappuccino and tiramisu


----------



## Aliluvlv

Having a hair makeover with multicolor pochette today.


----------



## chelsmcfarland

bfly said:


> What I am using for today.
> 
> View attachment 5600448


Love your Polene! How do you enjoy it?


----------



## fyn72

_vee said:


> Anniversary Dinner
> 
> My beautiful new Locky BB’s first outing
> 
> View attachment 5599824
> View attachment 5599825
> View attachment 5599826
> View attachment 5599827
> View attachment 5599828
> View attachment 5599829
> View attachment 5599830
> View attachment 5599832
> View attachment 5599833
> 
> View attachment 5599846


Beautiful! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## fyn72

I haven’t been well lately so haven’t had a desire to take bag pics. Finally feeling much better. My botd


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5600591
> 
> Having a hair makeover with multicolor pochette today.


What a unicorn! She’s so beautiful in black multicolor


----------



## mrslkc23

Petite Malle Souple with boulogne strap today at SB


----------



## boyoverboard

Had some free time at work to sit with a coffee while admiring some of my LVs.  Spy my multicoloured post-its to match my MC cosmetic?


----------



## Aliluvlv

fyn72 said:


> I haven’t been well lately so haven’t had a desire to take bag pics. Finally feeling much better. My botd
> 
> View attachment 5600738


Sooooo gorgeous all together! I’m so glad to hear you’re feeling better.


----------



## Aliluvlv

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> What a unicorn! She’s so beautiful in black multicolor


Thank you MM! Hard to believe I was able to get it 5 years ago for what a cles pochette is now. I hope you and your beautiful Métis enjoyed that delicious looking tiramisu! It’s My fav too.


----------



## 23adeline

Went back to in-laws place, using Onthego as luggage bag, T26 as iPad bag and Maxi Multi Pochette 
	

		
			
		

		
	



went to an old temple there
	

		
			
		

		
	




weather was too hot , I needed a cold drinks


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you MM! Hard to believe I was able to get it 5 years ago for what a cles pochette is now. I hope you and your beautiful Métis enjoyed that delicious looking tiramisu! It’s My fav too.


Oh wow! That's insane how the prices have increased recently.. great that you grabbed this multicolor beauty when you had a chance to! 
Yes I did, thank you hun! How lovely that we have the same favorite dessert!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5600591
> 
> Having a hair makeover with multicolor pochette today.



What a gorgeous MC pochette (it has held up so well, like new!)!  Hope you are enjoying your new hairdo A — looking good


----------



## TokidokiM

23adeline said:


> Went back to in-laws place, using Onthego as luggage bag, T26 as iPad bag and Maxi Multi Pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600953
> 
> went to an old temple there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600956
> View attachment 5600955
> 
> weather was too hot , I needed a cold drinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600954


Your Maxi Multi Pochette color is so vibrant and lovely


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> What a gorgeous MC pochette (it has held up so well, like new!)!  Hope you are enjoying your new hairdo A — looking good


Thank you so much my friend!  I transformed from strawberry bronde to bright light buttery blonde and I’m loving it! Hope you’re having a good week!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today's bag. So cute.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag. So cute.
> View attachment 5601263



I love this super cute duo .  (may need to ”borrow”  this idea if I can find the right pairing — thanks in advance)


----------



## cremefraiche

Bringing out my classic Speedy 25 after a few years in hibernation. She turns 10 this year  .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love this super cute duo .  (may need to ”borrow”  this idea if I can find the right pairing — thanks in advance)


Thank you. 
And you're welcome in advance.


----------



## MooMooVT

cremefraiche said:


> Bringing out my classic Speedy 25 after a few years in hibernation. She turns 10 this year  .
> 
> View attachment 5601313


Gorgeous! Such a beauty for 10 years old!


----------



## Jumper

Mixing MPAs, normal MPA pochettes with 2021 F/W Maxi MPA strap. I liked that the strap uses canvas trimmings instead of Vachetta like the usual MPA straps.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Out shopping with my little one    I have come to accept her imperfections. She is perfect for my needs.


----------



## brnicutie

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Out shopping with my little one    I have come to accept her imperfections. She is perfect for my needs.
> 
> View attachment 5601599


It looks great on you.


----------



## brnicutie

It had seafood pescatore for dinner with some friends at Taormina. Then, we headed to Honolulu Cookie Company. I wanted to try their seasonal pumpkin flavor that @Iamminda posted about. It was delicious. They also sell their cookies individually. It’s a good way to sample all their flavors.


----------



## 23adeline

Too busy today, only taken one bag photo. I still prefer this white side over the black side


----------



## Bumbles

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Out shopping with my little one    I have come to accept her imperfections. She is perfect for my needs.
> 
> View attachment 5601599


Glad you’re happy with the cutie and enjoying it!


----------



## Fierymo

Remember this?  The perfect wedding companion.


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> It had seafood pescatore for dinner with some friends at Taormina. Then, we headed to Honolulu Cookie Company. I wanted to try their seasonal pumpkin flavor that @Iamminda posted about. It was delicious. They also sell their cookies individually. It’s a good way to sample all their flavors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601630
> View attachment 5601631
> View attachment 5601632
> View attachment 5601633


Oh how I wish I was there with you. I love the cookie shop and also Cheesecake Factory. Red velvet, chocolate triple cheesecake…. All yummy!!!    And that pumpkin cookie must taste Devine!!! Thanks for sharing the pics! Oh and cute lv bag in the distant too! Didn’t see it at first but then I did!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Yes, I am.   she is sooooo cute! My husband said that it's a good choice! 


Bumbles said:


> Glad you’re happy with the cutie and enjoying it!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Thank you, dear.  I will keep her for life. My CA talked me into it, so I got convinced to keep her instead of refund. 


brnicutie said:


> It looks great on you.


----------



## Bumbles

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Yes, I am.   she is sooooo cute! My husband said that it's a good choice!


I agree! The more you use it, it will bring a smile to your face and esp after the PI!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Bumbles said:


> I agree! The more you use it, it will bring a smile to your face and esp after the PI!


Yes, that's what I thought too,, the much-awaited PI!  so somehow I felt relieved, knowing I bought the bag before the storm. Hahaha.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Fierymo said:


> Remember this?  The perfect wedding companion.
> 
> View attachment 5601700


She's gorgeous! Vintage LV, simply the BEST!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag. So cute.
> View attachment 5601263


OMG, how cute!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

This beauty arrived yesterday and I’m in LVoe! I couldn’t wait to wear her out, so I took her for a walk and to a café today  she’s such a comfy and easy to wear bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> OMG, how cute!!!





MarryMeLV_Now said:


> This beauty arrived yesterday and I’m in LVoe! I couldn’t wait to wear her out, so I took her for a walk and to a café today  she’s such a comfy and easy to wear bag!
> View attachment 5601759


Thank you Marry
Your bag and bracelet look so pretty in that lovely background.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just my cute small pochette today.


----------



## kittie.baba

23adeline said:


> Bags at work today
> 1) Speedy 20
> View attachment 5599552
> 
> 2)Toiletry 26 Game On and Wild At Heart
> View attachment 5599556
> 
> 3) with big sister  Onthego mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599554


Gorgeous!


----------



## PamK

An oldie but a goodie!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Marry
> Your bag and bracelet look so pretty in that lovely background.


Many thanks my lovely!   
I adore your pics so very much, they are always incredibly beautiful


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

PamK said:


> An oldie but a goodie!!
> 
> View attachment 5601778


What a beautiful bag! Love the look of triangle softy very much!  She’s so spacious and carefree too. What a pity I wasn’t in the LV Club when she was released!


----------



## bbcerisette66

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> This beauty arrived yesterday and I’m in LVoe! I couldn’t wait to wear her out, so I took her for a walk and to a café today  she’s such a comfy and easy to wear bag!
> View attachment 5601759


Beautiful ! Congrats


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful ! Congrats


Thank you very much!


----------



## TokidokiM

PamK said:


> An oldie but a goodie!!
> 
> View attachment 5601778


Stunning bag, I  really love the leather handle


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

A combo of my current faves… Happy pink and yellow Thursday!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag. So cute.
> View attachment 5601263


Adorable!! I love the mini on mini look. Cheers and Happy September SM


----------



## brnicutie

Bumbles said:


> Oh how I wish I was there with you. I love the cookie shop and also Cheesecake Factory. Red velvet, chocolate triple cheesecake…. All yummy!!!    And that pumpkin cookie must taste Devine!!! Thanks for sharing the pics! Oh and cute lv bag in the distant too! Didn’t see it at first but then I did!


I love the Cheesecake Factory also. The wait at the Waikiki location is always an hour or two long. They opened a second location in Kapolei and usually there isn’t a wait. I’m happy that you got to visit.


----------



## Iamminda

PamK said:


> An oldie but a goodie!!
> 
> View attachment 5601778



This bag is phenomenal — imo, the prettiest reverse mono bag made to date.   Just love everything about this special beauty.


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> It had seafood pescatore for dinner with some friends at Taormina. Then, we headed to Honolulu Cookie Company. I wanted to try their seasonal pumpkin flavor that @Iamminda posted about. It was delicious. They also sell their cookies individually. It’s a good way to sample all their flavors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601630
> View attachment 5601631
> View attachment 5601632
> View attachment 5601633



Oh yeah — glad you had a chance to try the pumpkin cookie, even better that yours was dipped in chocolate . Guess they probably dont have little sample bites any more due to the pandemic .  I miss that Cookie shop and all the great shopping and restaurants there.   Your seafood pasta looks absolutely delicious.   And Vivienne and the panda at the Great Wall may be my most favorite Christmas animation — wished I had bought more pieces with this design.  Thanks for sharing .


----------



## PamK

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> What a beautiful bag! Love the look of triangle softy very much!  She’s so spacious and carefree too. What a pity I wasn’t in the LV Club when she was released!


Thanks so much! I don’t think it was one of their biggest releases, and my CA told me it was only around for a “hot second” as she calls it!


----------



## PamK

Iamminda said:


> This bag is phenomenal — imo, the prettiest reverse mono bag made to date.   Just love everything about this special beauty.


Thank you so much! I love the black leather with reverse a little better than the brown.


----------



## PamK

TokidokiM said:


> Stunning bag, I  really love the leather handle


Thanks so much! The handle is surprisingly comfortable too.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

cremefraiche said:


> Bringing out my classic Speedy 25 after a few years in hibernation. She turns 10 this year  .
> 
> View attachment 5601313


She’s a true beauty! Can’t say that she’s 10 years old - she’s in an amazing condition, the canvas looks great and the patina is just perfect!      
We’re bag twins  even though the classic speedy 25 mono is a rather simple bag, there is something so special about wearing her - I enjoy using mine a lot, she comes regularly to work with me.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

23adeline said:


> Too busy today, only taken one bag photo. I still prefer this white side over the black side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601692


This bag looks amazing - the color combo of white, black, and Barbie pink is just so beautiful! Love the luxurious shiny gold hardware too  Wish I had gotten this bag when the collection launched …


----------



## travelbliss

PamK said:


> An oldie but a goodie!!
> 
> View attachment 5601778



@PamK this is just spectacular !!! ....for me,  this is the one that got away ....


----------



## PamK

travelbliss said:


> @PamK this is just spectacular !!! ....for me,  this is the one that got away ....


Thanks travelbliss! It was only available for a super short time. I just happened to be in the store when they had their only one!


----------



## 23adeline

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> This bag looks amazing - the color combo of white, black, and Barbie pink is just so beautiful! Love the luxurious shiny gold hardware too  Wish I had gotten this bag when the collection launched …


Ikr! I bought both speedy 20 of this collection because I couldn’t ‘choose only one’ !


----------



## liisawinklergirl

Mondello Beach, Sicily, Italy ❤️


----------



## Aliluvlv

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> This beauty arrived yesterday and I’m in LVoe! I couldn’t wait to wear her out, so I took her for a walk and to a café today  she’s such a comfy and easy to wear bag!
> View attachment 5601759


Hooray bag twin! So glad you are already loving her! Great pic and love your bracelet too.


----------



## _vee

DesignerDarling said:


> Birthday dinner outfit featuring my Vavin BB and Sophia Webster Chiara heels.
> View attachment 5595880


Gorgeous! Love the dress


----------



## _vee

balen.girl said:


> Louis will always come with me whenever I go, even when I am with other brand.
> View attachment 5598712


Love your Goyard bag and the key pouch  the bicolor empreinte is so pretty.


----------



## _vee

PrayersandPurses said:


> Happy Anniversary! And congratulations on your beautiful new bag. Wear her in good health and happiness


Thank you so much! I’m obsessed with her


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> Happy Anniversary vee .   What a lovely celebration dinner — yum (especially drooling over the crab cakes and dessert).  Of course, the star of the show is your beautiful RB Locky  (I just love this pretty color).


Thank you Minda!! Omg the desert was heavenly. She’s a stunner  We’ve both found RB beauties on 24S!


----------



## _vee

Loriad said:


> Happy Anniversary!!!


Thank you!


----------



## _vee

EveyB said:


> What a lovely anniversary dinner and beautiful Locky BB!   Happy anniversary!


Thank you Evey!


----------



## _vee

bbcerisette66 said:


> Happy birthday ! Your Locky bb is gorgeous


Thank you


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> Your new bag is just so pretty!
> And happy anniversary Vee! Seems like you had a wonderful time.


Thank you so much @Sunshine mama! It was a lovely evening


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton backpack is my bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600469


So gorgeous


----------



## _vee

fyn72 said:


> Beautiful! Happy Anniversary!


Thanks hun


----------



## _vee

fyn72 said:


> I haven’t been well lately so haven’t had a desire to take bag pics. Finally feeling much better. My botd
> 
> View attachment 5600738


Obsessed with your cosmetic pouch and key pouch! So pretty


----------



## _vee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5601861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A combo of my current faves… Happy pink and yellow Thursday!


Love your bucket bat and all the pink vibes in this picture! Also we’re cup twins  I saw it in store the other day and had to get it.


----------



## saminaah

liisawinklergirl said:


> Mondello Beach, Sicily, Italy ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5602170


Have a great time ! Amazing pic !


----------



## saminaah

_vee said:


> Happy Anniversary and beautiful bag !


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5601861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A combo of my current faves… Happy pink and yellow Thursday!


Beautiful combo. I love your hat and the whole pink set


----------



## MeepMeep67

_vee said:


> Anniversary Dinner
> 
> My beautiful new Locky BB’s first outing
> 
> View attachment 5599824
> View attachment 5599825
> View attachment 5599826
> View attachment 5599827
> View attachment 5599828
> View attachment 5599829
> View attachment 5599830
> View attachment 5599832
> View attachment 5599833
> 
> View attachment 5599846


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!Pretty new bag.  Great food and drinks!!!


Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag. So cute.
> View attachment 5601263


My Bag twin and so cute the little speedy tagalong


brnicutie said:


> It had seafood pescatore for dinner with some friends at Taormina. Then, we headed to Honolulu Cookie Company. I wanted to try their seasonal pumpkin flavor that @Iamminda posted about. It was delicious. They also sell their cookies individually. It’s a good way to sample all their flavors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601630
> View attachment 5601631
> View attachment 5601632
> View attachment 5601633


You always have the best food! and those cookies compliment your adorable Felicie!


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5601861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A combo of my current faves… Happy pink and yellow Thursday!


Cute everything V! Happy Thursday!!!!!  I love the bucket hat, I want one just wondering if I would wear it enough


----------



## brnicutie

Thank you, @MeepMeep67! Have a great weekend.


----------



## bfly

chelsmcfarland said:


> Love your Polene! How do you enjoy it?



Thanks dear. I love this polene bag. It fits alot and cute too. Haven’t stop using it since I got it.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Aliluvlv said:


> Hooray bag twin! So glad you are already loving her! Great pic and love your bracelet too.


Thank you very much my lovely bag twin!  
After using my Bolougne yesterday, I now know what you meant by saying that she’s one of your best purchases - she’s so incredibly easy to use with the different strap setting, sits very comfy near the body, offers easy access to the items with a buttery  soft zipper and looks so luxurious! Tbh I’ve already started thinking what to do in case she’s going to substitute a large part of my collection


----------



## Reamie

Out and about with on of my favourites, my PM today. Such an easy bag to carry, I think I may have reached temporary purse peace! I have a bag for all occasions now, so I’m going to try the one in one out rule, but this one is a keeper!


----------



## gwendo25

Pochette Felicie today! I love using the zip insert as a slim wallet, unfortunately I don’t use the card holder. The dove/cream combo is just my cup of tea!


----------



## EveyB

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> This beauty arrived yesterday and I’m in LVoe! I couldn’t wait to wear her out, so I took her for a walk and to a café today  she’s such a comfy and easy to wear bag!
> View attachment 5601759


Love your new Boulogne, bracelet and the view!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5601861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A combo of my current faves… Happy pink and yellow Thursday!


So pretty!   Love the tshirt too!


----------



## 23adeline

For a change -
 Bubblegram x vachetta


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

EveyB said:


> Love your new Boulogne, bracelet and the view!


Thank you very much sweetie!


----------



## GJ*

In Italy on the beach


----------



## fibbi

Here’s my TP 26 with adjustable shoulder strap 16mm(J52315 for those who may wants it). Pair with last year Christmas animation key chain for the first time  ( I know even the new edition is out …)
Inside I have the samoga bag insert . Thx for letting me to share here .


----------



## Bumbles

fibbi said:


> View attachment 5602565
> 
> Here’s my TP 26 with adjustable shoulder strap 16mm(J52315 for those who may wants it). Pair with last year Christmas animation key chain for the first time  ( I know even the new edition is out …)
> Inside I have the samoga bag insert . Thx for letting me to share here .


Looks great!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> For a change -
> Bubblegram x vachetta
> View attachment 5602387


Gorgeous combo! Makes me want to get one too


----------



## Dmurphy1

Out to dinner with my daughter, speedy b30 and estrella nm !! Hope everyone enjoys their holiday weekend


----------



## Iamminda

My pink girl was out ”interviewing” new friends  (did not buy anything today so bag ban still in tact for now).  Happy Friday .


----------



## kittie.baba

gwendo25 said:


> Pochette Felicie today! I love using the zip insert as a slim wallet, unfortunately I don’t use the card holder. The dove/cream combo is just my cup of tea!
> 
> View attachment 5602351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602352


OMG this color combo is stunning, love!


----------



## balen.girl

With my all weather bag on rainy morning..


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> My pink girl was out ”interviewing” new friends  (did not buy anything today so bag ban still in tact for now).  Happy Friday .
> 
> View attachment 5602871


Lol! They look like they had a great first meet!   I just can’t get over how gorgeous that charm is on multiple bags M! And your rose ballerine alma bb is just amazing! You are so awesome to have remained on bag ban island this year. Cheers to you and have a great long weekend!


----------



## lemondln

Playground with Spontini again, It fits everything even with 2 diapers and some summer clothes and my essentials


----------



## MeepMeep67

gwendo25 said:


> Pochette Felicie today! I love using the zip insert as a slim wallet, unfortunately I don’t use the card holder. The dove/cream combo is just my cup of tea!
> 
> View attachment 5602351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602352


Beautiful!  


Iamminda said:


> My pink girl was out ”interviewing” new friends  (did not buy anything today so bag ban still in tact for now).  Happy Friday .
> 
> View attachment 5602871


Good Girl M!!! and your Alma's are so pretty!!!


----------



## Grande Latte

balen.girl said:


> With my all weather bag on rainy morning..
> View attachment 5603004


This bandeau and the bag is just gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Lol! They look like they had a great first meet!   I just can’t get over how gorgeous that charm is on multiple bags M! And your rose ballerine alma bb is just amazing! You are so awesome to have remained on bag ban island this year. Cheers to you and have a great long weekend!





MeepMeep67 said:


> Good Girl M!!! and your Alma's are so pretty!!!



Thanks kindly ladies .  It’s been almost 6 months since I last bought an LV bag so yep, doing pretty good huh ?


----------



## GJ*

today i'm alone on the beach, the boys are on the race track.  and i look at the tablet with cocktail on the beach


----------



## bbcerisette66

Iamminda said:


> My pink girl was out ”interviewing” new friends  (did not buy anything today so bag ban still in tact for now).  Happy Friday .
> 
> View attachment 5602871


Both are my favourite Alma bb. Beautiful


----------



## GJ*

moved to the hotel bar because it's raining lightly


----------



## balen.girl

Grande Latte said:


> This bandeau and the bag is just gorgeous!


Thank you. Definitely my worry free bag. No regrets selling my monogram version and change to empreinte.


----------



## liisawinklergirl

at the train station in Pescara, Italy… I seldom carry my On the Go out because it’s a high maintenance lady in terms
of evading dust, stains etc. 
but here are one of the rare times it is out of course with my LV men’s collection blue luggage bag… (forgot the name sowee)


----------



## liisawinklergirl

saminaah said:


> Have a great time ! Amazing pic !


thanks gorgeous


----------



## liisawinklergirl

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton backpack is my bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600469


this is quite gorgeous ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Going to the park. This small cutie as a crossbody is all I need.


----------



## 23adeline

Keepall xs Eclipse on hubby’s new home office shelf 
	

		
			
		

		
	



and solid timber desk ….
so you all can tell I have nothing better to do here right ?


----------



## kittie.baba

lemondln said:


> Playground with Spontini again, It fits everything even with 2 diapers and some summer clothes and my essentials
> 
> View attachment 5603035
> View attachment 5603036
> View attachment 5603037


A spontini out in the wild!


----------



## Sassy

Iamminda said:


> My pink girl was out ”interviewing” new friends  (did not buy anything today so bag ban still in tact for now).  Happy Friday .
> 
> View attachment 5602871


Love the RB epi alma bb! Is that available only in Europe?


----------



## bfly

Accompanying hub to renew his DL.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Pochette Metis on a recent trip to the beach


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy long weekend everyone, whether you’re at home or travelling! My shot of the travel essentials before leaving yesterday


----------



## mrslkc23

30-hour flight to US begins with Neverfull and DZP as handcarry  



Fits perfectly under the seat!


----------



## Loriad

mrslkc23 said:


> 30-hour flight to US begins with Neverfull and DZP as handcarry
> View attachment 5603437
> 
> 
> Fits perfectly under the seat!
> View attachment 5603438


Thirty hours?!


----------



## mrslkc23

Loriad said:


> Thirty hours?!


Yeah, from Singapore with connecting flights in Tokyo and one terrible 6-hour stop over in Chicago i have all the time to catch up and read all available posts in TPF Lol!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

mrslkc23 said:


> 30-hour flight to US begins with Neverfull and DZP as handcarry
> View attachment 5603437
> 
> 
> Fits perfectly under the seat!
> View attachment 5603438


I am assuming this is a business class seat? I truly hope it is on a 30 hr flight!  Wishing you safe travels! Love both bags btw!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5603383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy long weekend everyone, whether you’re at home or travelling! My shot of the travel essentials before leaving yesterday



Traveling in style my friend. Have a great trip V .


----------



## Iamminda

bbcerisette66 said:


> Both are my favourite Alma bb. Beautiful



Thanks bbc .  I love both colors but wonder if I should get a DE one instead of the raspberry one to round out my BB trio (I have the black Empreinte one too).



Sassy said:


> Love the RB epi alma bb! Is that available only in Europe?



Thanks .  I think RB is available in EU, Asia and other countries (no longer available in the US or Canada).


----------



## mrslkc23

PrayersandPurses said:


> I am assuming this is a business class seat? I truly hope it is on a 30 hr flight!  Wishing you safe travels! Love both bags btw!


Thank you!! Yes it is, thank goodness


----------



## brnicutie

Loriad said:


> Thirty hours?!


I had the same thought lol.


mrslkc23 said:


> Yeah, from Singapore with connecting flights in Tokyo and one terrible 6-hour stop over in Chicago i have all the time to catch up and read all available posts in TPF Lol!


I fly from Hawaii to Hong Kong and it's usually around 13 hours with a connecting flight in Taiwan or Japan. I love Chicago. I hope you get to try their deep dish pizza. They're also famous for their Garrett popcorn. I purchased some at the airport. Have a nice trip!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thanks bbc .  I love both colors but wonder if I should get a DE one instead of the raspberry one to round out my BB trio (I have the black Empreinte one too).



Ooohhh I love how you think M! That would be so great having one of each (perfect trifecta!). The De alma bb is such a classic. It was the first LV bag I fell in love with (something about the DE squares with the rounded shape of the bag just looks amazing!) but I went for the speedy b in de as my first bag instead so I could use it for work and travel and since then have never gotten around to getting the alma bb in de. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Loriad

brnicutie said:


> I had the same thought lol.
> 
> I fly from Hawaii to Hong Kong and it's usually around 13 hours with a connecting flight in Taiwan or Japan. I love Chicago. I hope you get to try their deep dish pizza. They're also famous for their Garrett popcorn. I purchased some at the airport. Have a nice trip!


I was going to say Chicago isn't the worst place to have a long layover!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_vee said:


> Love your bucket bat and all the pink vibes in this picture! Also we’re cup twins  I saw it in store the other day and had to get it.


Yay we’re SB twinning! Hope you’re enjoying your cold cup in these pretty colours and thanks for complimenting my pink pic


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful combo. I love your hat and the whole pink set


Thank you dear BB! Hope your start to September is absolutely wonderful


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MeepMeep67 said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!Pretty new bag.  Great food and drinks!!!
> 
> My Bag twin and so cute the little speedy tagalong
> 
> You always have the best food! and those cookies compliment your adorable Felicie!
> 
> Cute everything V! Happy Thursday!!!!!  I love the bucket hat, I want one just wondering if I would wear it enough


TY my fab friend  I’m sure you would rock it in style! It’s great for that laid back lux vibe and would go great with your beautiful LVs. Happy long weekend MM!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EveyB said:


> So pretty!   Love the tshirt too!


Thanks Evey! Sending you hugs this long weekend


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> My pink girl was out ”interviewing” new friends  (did not buy anything today so bag ban still in tact for now).  Happy Friday .
> 
> View attachment 5602871


Omg I love this stylish approach to business! The interviewer is so classy and feminine. IMO your gorgeous pink Alma can’t be beat  

Thank you for your thoughtful travel wishes, my LVOELY friend. I hope your long weekend is fabulous too!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My MPA enjoying the Woodbury premium outlets today. Starting off with an iced caramel macchiato


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> My pink girl was out ”interviewing” new friends  (did not buy anything today so bag ban still in tact for now).  Happy Friday .
> 
> View attachment 5602871


They look fabulous together 
Love your rose ballerina Alma with the charm   Happy Sunday!


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Thanks bbc .  I love both colors but wonder if I should get a DE one instead of the raspberry one to round out my BB trio (I have the black Empreinte one too).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks .  I think RB is available in EU, Asia and other countries (no longer available in the US or Canada).


Are you thinking about getting the raspberry Alma? I think the colour is so so beautiful! But it bothered me that the strap is more red than raspberry, so I decided for black.
DE is so cute too and very classic LV! When is your boat supposed to leave ban island?


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5603549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MPA enjoying the Woodbury premium outlets today. Starting off with an iced caramel macchiato


And you’re doing it in style  Love the strap with the sunnies. Happy long weekend!


----------



## bbcerisette66

mrslkc23 said:


> 30-hour flight to US begins with Neverfull and DZP as handcarry
> View attachment 5603437
> 
> 
> Fits perfectly under the seat!
> View attachment 5603438


Such a long trip !!! Where did you travel ?


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you dear BB! Hope your start to September is absolutely wonderful


Yes thank you


----------



## bbcerisette66

Dinner in a castle in Spain  and outfit of the day.


----------



## EveyB

bbcerisette66 said:


> Dinner in a castle in Spain  and outfit of the day.
> 
> View attachment 5603615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603620


You look fabulous! And wow what a setting!


----------



## bbcerisette66

EveyB said:


> You look fabulous! And wow what a setting!


 Thank you EveyB


----------



## jellenp32

bbcerisette66 said:


> Dinner in a castle in Spain  and outfit of the day.
> 
> View attachment 5603615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603620


Such a beautiful casual outfit!


----------



## bbcerisette66

jellenp32 said:


> Such a beautiful casual outfit!


Thank you Jellenp


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

bbcerisette66 said:


> Dinner in a castle in Spain  and outfit of the day.
> 
> View attachment 5603615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603620


Looks like an amazing evening- magiCal! The castle and all that cheese!  You definitely rocked it! Also, great sneakers too!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

liisawinklergirl said:


> at the train station in Pescara, Italy… I seldom carry my On the Go out because it’s a high maintenance lady in terms
> of evading dust, stains etc.
> but here are one of the rare times it is out of course with my LV men’s collection blue luggage bag… (forgot the name sowee)
> 
> View attachment 5603186


Yup, you travel in style!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

lemondln said:


> Playground with Spontini again, It fits everything even with 2 diapers and some summer clothes and my essentials
> 
> View attachment 5603035
> View attachment 5603036
> View attachment 5603037


Beautiful. If there is ever a reissue you have sold me. I am on it.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5603549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MPA enjoying the Woodbury premium outlets today. Starting off with an iced caramel macchiato


Lovely match! I always enjoy visiting premiun outlets. Did you get anything fun?


----------



## bbcerisette66

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Looks like an amazing evening- magiCal! The castle and all that cheese!  You definitely rocked it! Also, great sneakers too!  Thanks for sharing!


Thank you for your sweet words. That place is beautiful and as I’m french I love cheese


----------



## mrslkc23

brnicutie said:


> I had the same thought lol.
> 
> I fly from Hawaii to Hong Kong and it's usually around 13 hours with a connecting flight in Taiwan or Japan. I love Chicago. I hope you get to try their deep dish pizza. They're also famous for their Garrett popcorn. I purchased some at the airport. Have a nice trip!


I bought Garrett popcorn too when I saw your message. Yumm  thank you! 


bbcerisette66 said:


> Such a long trip !!! Where did you travel ?


From Singapore to Minneapolis


----------



## 23adeline

Busy shopping with my girl for things that she wants to bring to London , using MaXi Multi Pochette with BTP MPA strap


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

mrslkc23 said:


> I bought Garrett popcorn too when I saw your message. Yumm  thank you!
> 
> From Singapore to Minneapolis


Hope your long haul trip is going well. Lots of time to peruse TPF haha.  Glad you got to try the popcorn. Lou Malnahtis pizza is also worth a try. I forget which terminal it is at.  I also can’t do math so I am not sure where in the 30 hour journey you are at. Happy travels.


----------



## Aliluvlv

bbcerisette66 said:


> Dinner in a castle in Spain  and outfit of the day.
> 
> View attachment 5603615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603620


Wow! I absolutely love your style! Spectacular look (both you and the castle!).


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Omg I love this stylish approach to business! The interviewer is so classy and feminine. IMO your gorgeous pink Alma can’t be beat
> 
> Thank you for your thoughtful travel wishes, my LVOELY friend. I hope your long weekend is fabulous too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603547



Thanks so much V  — I appreciate the LVoe for my RB girl.  I am so envious that you were shopping at Woodbury — I heard that it is an amazing outlet with great designers.  Love that strap with your MPA, pairs well with your pretty sunnies too.  Have fun my friend .


----------



## Iamminda

bbcerisette66 said:


> Dinner in a castle in Spain  and outfit of the day.
> 
> View attachment 5603615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603620



What an amazing place to dine — wow!  You look terrific  — love your entire look.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! I absolutely love your style! Spectacular look (both you and the castle!).


Aww ! Thank you sweetie. It is an amazing place in Spain not far away from south France. We enjoy each we go there   The food is incredible too.


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Are you thinking about getting the raspberry Alma? I think the colour is so so beautiful! But it bothered me that the strap is more red than raspberry, so I decided for black.
> DE is so cute too and very classic LV! When is your boat supposed to leave ban island?





EveyB said:


> They look fabulous together
> Love your rose ballerina Alma with the charm   Happy Sunday!



Thanks kindly E  — this RB bag and charm combo is my favorite! I remember you were interested in the raspberry Alma but black is such a great classic, if not, _the_ classic epi Alma (I would consider it if I didn’t already have the black empriente one).  Congrats and enjoy your new Alma — can’t wait to see your pics .

I wasn’t considering raspberry at first, also because of that strap (so tired of this jacquard strap trend! LV, please bring back real leather straps pretty please ).  But then I realized the Fuschia strap for my TP26 might match.  I brought it to the store and voila , it looked like a perfect match to me.  I am not sure if it’s a good idea to break my LV bag ban for it though. This color seems to be widely available still after launching late July so it’s not exactly a popular bag I think. I don’t remember seeing anyone revealing it here unless I missed it.  Plus is it redundant to have it in addition to my RB one and my fuschia TP?  I am thinking I should go with a more useable practical bag since most of my LV bags are “small” (like P Metis, Alma BB, Croisette etc).  I really should just enjoy what I got.  Anyways, have a great Sunday evening E


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Busy shopping with my girl for things that she wants to bring to London , using MaXi Multi Pochette with BTP MPA strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603726
> View attachment 5603727



Is it time for your girl to return to London already?  Seems like just yesterday she came home.  Have fun!  Your mod shots look great as usual


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly E  — this RB bag and charm combo is my favorite! I remember you were interested in the raspberry Alma but black is such a great classic, if not, _the_ classic epi Alma (I would consider it if I didn’t already have the black empriente one). Congrats and enjoy your new Alma — can’t wait to see your pics .
> 
> I wasn’t considering raspberry at first, also because of that strap (so tired of this jacquard strap trend! LV, please bring back real leather straps pretty please ).  But then I realized the Fuschia strap for my TP26 might match.  I brought it to the store and voila , it looked like a perfect match to me.  I am not sure if it’s a good idea to break my LV bag ban for it though. This color seems to be widely available still after launching late July so it’s not exactly a popular bag I think. I don’t remember seeing anyone revealing it here unless I missed it.  Plus is it redundant to have it in addition to my RB one and my fuschia TP?  I am thinking I should go with a more useable practical bag since most of my LV bags are “small” (like P Metis, Alma BB, Croisette etc).  I really should just enjoy what I got.  Anyways, have a great Sunday evening E


As handbag lovers I‘d say no bag is ever redundant   But then, the raspberry is really extremely similar to your TP and you have the Alma in rb. If the new Alma makes your heart sing I‘d get it anyway  But as you said, there’s plenty of stock, so you can take your time deciding. I actually had the raspberry Alma already at home, but I just couldn’t make it work with the strap because it really is a different colour tone (bright red vs berry).
If you don’t need a more „useable, practical“ bag and „small“ bags work well with your lifestyle I don’t think you have to add one just for the sake of adding a practical bag. Lol Does this make sense? 
Have you heard, the Metis is supposed to come out in a smaller version! Can’t wait to see pics!
Thank you  As soon as I pick up my black Alma I‘ll post photos.
Have a great start to the new week Minda!


----------



## tolliv

Out grabbing a bite.


----------



## Bumbles

tolliv said:


> Out grabbing a bite.
> 
> View attachment 5603880


Gorgeous!!


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5603383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy long weekend everyone, whether you’re at home or travelling! My shot of the travel essentials before leaving yesterday



Safe trip MB.
Happy long weekend.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5603549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MPA enjoying the Woodbury premium outlets today. Starting off with an iced caramel macchiato


Love how you style the strap matchy matchy with your sunglasses MB. Can’t missed the ice caramel macchiato. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> Is it time for your girl to return to London already?  Seems like just yesterday she came home.  Have fun!  Your mod shots look great as usual


Yes, time flies too fast 
She reached home on July 31st, returning to London on September 11th.
We are travelling north tomorrow to visit some tourist attractions and to eat some famous local food, it’s one week school break here so my boy is free to join us but my second girl will have to skip classes because her college doesn’t follow local school holidays schedule .


----------



## bbcerisette66

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! I absolutely love your style! Spectacular look (both you and the castle!).


Thank you so much


----------



## bbcerisette66

Iamminda said:


> What an amazing place to dine — wow!  You look terrific  — love your entire look.


Thank you very much   Have a nice week.


----------



## 23adeline

My favourite Capucines Mini, Since 1854  at work today


----------



## Cathindy

My newest addition came along with me to the beach and exploring some small cities


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Pochette Metis on a recent trip to the beach
> View attachment 5603362


Gorgeous bag!!!
And what a beautiful setting and picture!


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5603383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy long weekend everyone, whether you’re at home or travelling! My shot of the travel essentials before leaving yesterday


Oh wow MB! Everything looks so chic! Hope your getaway was(or is still) great!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrslkc23 said:


> 30-hour flight to US begins with Neverfull and DZP as handcarry
> View attachment 5603437
> 
> 
> Fits perfectly under the seat!
> View attachment 5603438


Love your DZP!!! Hope your flights were great!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Petit Sac Plat pretty in pink with a bit of edgy touch.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Dinner in a castle in Spain  and outfit of the day.
> 
> View attachment 5603615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603620


You look gorgeous!
Your bag and scarf are beautiful!
And the places are amazing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cathindy said:


> My newest addition came along with me to the beach and exploring some small cities
> View attachment 5604242


Oh my goodness! This pink bag is sooo pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tolliv said:


> Out grabbing a bite.
> 
> View attachment 5603880


So cute!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous bag!!!
> And what a beautiful setting and picture!


Thank you for the lovely compliments.


----------



## Cherries and wine

Sunshine mama said:


> Petit Sac Plat pretty in pink with a bit of edgy touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604436


This has to be one of the cutest bags I’ve seen! Love it!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Her slouchiness ❤️


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> You look gorgeous!
> Your bag and scarf are beautiful!
> And the places are amazing.


Thank you Sunshine Mama. That place is so beautiful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cherries and wine said:


> This has to be one of the cutest bags I’ve seen! Love it!


Thank you! I'm glad we're on the same page.  I really love it too!


----------



## travelbliss

bbcerisette66 said:


> Dinner in a castle in Spain  and outfit of the day.
> 
> View attachment 5603615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603620


What a fabulous experience (esp. for me, i'm not in Europe) !!  Hope it was as fun as it was in your photos !!


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> My favourite Capucines Mini, Since 1854  at work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604176


This photo just reminded me what I missed out on ...  such a stunner


----------



## travelbliss

Sunshine mama said:


> Petit Sac Plat pretty in pink with a bit of edgy touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604436


Fantastic how u paired this and pulled it together.  U are truly the accessory pairing queen !!


----------



## bbcerisette66

travelbliss said:


> What a fabulous experience (esp. for me, i'm not in Europe) !!  Hope it was as fun as it was in your photos !!


Yes it was a fabulous experience. The castle is amazing outside and inside. Even if it is in Spain (not far away from France), the food is a very fine french cooking. And there is a beautiful casino inside too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

travelbliss said:


> Fantastic how u paired this and pulled it together.  U are truly the accessory pairing queen !!


Awww thank you! My children call me the queen of ( ....) but it's not as kind as what you said.


----------



## TokidokiM

23adeline said:


> My favourite Capucines Mini, Since 1854  at work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604176


This bag looks amazing


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Papillon BB in pink  and a little bit of black from my Petit Sac Plat strap. I love wearing these two together even though the hardware don't match.
I'm modeling the bag with my newly potted and rearranged plants in the background.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> My Papillon BB in pink  and a little bit of black from my Petit Sac Plat strap. I love wearing these two together even though the hardware don't match.
> I'm modeling the bag with my newly potted and rearranged plants in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604998
> View attachment 5604999


It is so cute and gorgeous. The pics are so romantics


----------



## 23adeline

Driving north, stopped by at this leisure park that I always wanted to go but they are not open in Sundays and public holidays .
My one and only LV cap in action 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Montsouris bb as backpack
	

		
			
		

		
	



We had so much fun cycling on those family bikes there


----------



## 23adeline

Travel with these
	

		
			
		

		
	



Christmas animation London first outing


----------



## saminaah

Sunshine mama said:


> Pretty in pink! So gorgeous -looks like a movie set.


----------



## fyn72

Coffee date with my daughter


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> Driving north, stopped by at this leisure park that I always wanted to go but they are not open in Sundays and public holidays .
> My one and only LV cap in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605044
> View attachment 5605046
> 
> Montsouris bb as backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605045
> 
> We had so much fun cycling on those family bikes there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605050


Its beautiful there!! thank you for the photos


----------



## MeepMeep67

Cathindy said:


> My newest addition came along with me to the beach and exploring some small cities
> View attachment 5604242


Perfect beach bag!!


Sunshine mama said:


> Petit Sac Plat pretty in pink with a bit of edgy touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604436


So pretty


BleuSaphir said:


> Her slouchiness ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604748


I love that : her slouchiness" perfection


fyn72 said:


> Coffee date with my daughter
> 
> View attachment 5605400


Love that bag!


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Driving north, stopped by at this leisure park that I always wanted to go but they are not open in Sundays and public holidays .
> My one and only LV cap in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605044
> View attachment 5605046
> 
> Montsouris bb as backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605045
> 
> We had so much fun cycling on those family bikes there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605050


Beautiful place. Enjoy your time with your daughter !


----------



## Cathindy

Not a bag, but square in action today! It's the Garden Square 90 combined with a Hermes scarfring so it stays in place


----------



## Bumbles

Cathindy said:


> Not a bag, but square in action today! It's the Garden Square 90 combined with a Hermes scarfring so it stays in place
> View attachment 5605469


Looks fabulous!


----------



## gwendo25

Croisette with Spring Street charm, getting ready for the day!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Cathindy said:


> Not a bag, but square in action today! It's the Garden Square 90 combined with a Hermes scarfring so it stays in place
> View attachment 5605469


This is just gorgeous! The colors are perfect on you.   Also super congratulations on your beautiful birthday felicie find! I laughed when you said you mentioned the bag so many times to others and belatedly realized how perfect it was for you. So glad you were able to get it! Happy birthday!


----------



## Cathindy

Aliluvlv said:


> This is just gorgeous! The colors are perfect on you.   Also super congratulations on your beautiful birthday felicie find! I laughed when you said you mentioned the bag so many times to others and belatedly realized how perfect it was for you. So glad you were able to get it! Happy birthday!



Thank you!!   I was reading back my own comments about the Felicie because I wanted to look up when the price changed exactly and I wrote so much posts about that bag I even made a post with a collage to show how it perfectly matched with my sneakers which are white with touches of the same beige, pink and yellow  I'm glad I came to my senses and everything came together after all


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful place. Enjoy your time with your daughter !


Thanks! It‘s tiring to drive there but we really enjoyed 


MeepMeep67 said:


> Its beautiful there!! thank you for the photos


The leisure park is not big but beautiful


----------



## 23adeline

Today we had lunch at the highest floor of the tallest building in that state.
I use NF’s pouch as crossbody bag, the Dauphine Chain Wallet is my daughter’s 
	

		
			
		

		
	







After that went to the larger
shopping mall there, waiting for my boy at a sports wear shop
	

		
			
		

		
	



It rained heavily early in the morning


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Today we had lunch at the highest floor of the tallest building in that state.
> I use NF’s pouch as crossbody bag, the Dauphine Chain Wallet is my daughter’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605630
> View attachment 5605660
> View attachment 5605635
> View attachment 5605633
> View attachment 5605632
> 
> After that went to the larger
> shopping mall there, waiting for my boy at a sports wear shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605634
> 
> It rained heavily early in the morning
> View attachment 5605679


Love how the NF pouch looks on you crossbody with the chain!    Spectacular! Also the french fries look great too!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you, my LVoely lemon twin  Hope your Labour Day weekend was fabulous too! 


bfly said:


> Love how you style the strap matchy matchy with your sunglasses MB. Can’t missed the ice caramel macchiato. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh wow MB! Everything looks so chic! Hope your getaway was(or is still) great!!


TY dear SM   It was a blast… shopping is always fun and highlights all trips for me lol. I love your new plant/greenery space BTW and your gorgeous pink LV modelling it! So beautiful!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Lovely match! I always enjoy visiting premiun outlets. Did you get anything fun?


TY hun! I found a lot of RTW I liked at Burberry and Versace. It’s such a huge bonus when a full range of sizes are available. I feel extra lucky for it lol. Really love this location


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much V  — I appreciate the LVoe for my RB girl.  I am so envious that you were shopping at Woodbury — I heard that it is an amazing outlet with great designers.  Love that strap with your MPA, pairs well with your pretty sunnies too.  Have fun my friend .


You’re welcome, my sweet friend. It’s always my pleasure to compliment your fab style and taste  
TY and Happy Wednesday!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Last vacay pic: a sad Horizon heading back to the airport


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Last vacay pic: a sad Horizon heading back to the airport
> View attachment 5605949



Glad to hear you had a good vaca — have a safe trip home V .  Looking forward to seeing your vaca goodies when you get home .


----------



## gwendo25

Sunny day ahead with my Pochette Accessoires!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> It is so cute and gorgeous. The pics are so romantics


Thank you!
I love all things romantic and shabby chic.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Thank you @saminaah


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Coffee date with my daughter
> 
> View attachment 5605400


The bandeau looks perfect with the bag! And your coffee is beautiful too


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> So pretty


Thank you @MeepMeep67 !


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cathindy said:


> Not a bag, but square in action today! It's the Garden Square 90 combined with a Hermes scarfring so it stays in place
> View attachment 5605469


Such a pretty square! It looks so good on you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

gwendo25 said:


> Croisette with Spring Street charm, getting ready for the day!
> 
> View attachment 5605501


The charm is perfect for the bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Today we had lunch at the highest floor of the tallest building in that state.
> I use NF’s pouch as crossbody bag, the Dauphine Chain Wallet is my daughter’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605630
> View attachment 5605660
> View attachment 5605635
> View attachment 5605633
> View attachment 5605632
> 
> After that went to the larger
> shopping mall there, waiting for my boy at a sports wear shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605634
> 
> It rained heavily early in the morning
> View attachment 5605679


I love the way you dressed up the pochette as a bag. It's sooo pretty!     And I bet you didn't have to worry much when it was pouring outside with this canvas cutie.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY dear SM   It was a blast… shopping is always fun and highlights all trips for me lol. I love your new plant/greenery space BTW and your gorgeous pink LV modelling it! So beautiful!!





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Last vacay pic: a sad Horizon heading back to the airport
> View attachment 5605949


Thank you @MyBelongs to Louis 
And now it seems like you may need a vacay after the vacay!
Your MP looks really cute with the sunnies, and I really like the way you covered your luggage! Brilliant!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

gwendo25 said:


> Sunny day ahead with my Pochette Accessoires!
> 
> View attachment 5606144


gwendo25 I love it with the chain! It dressed it up beautifully! My PA's are my most used LV bags. May I ask where you got the chain?


----------



## gwendo25

PrayersandPurses said:


> gwendo25 I love it with the chain! It dressed it up beautifully! My PA's are my most used LV bags. May I ask where you got the chain?


I purchased it on Amazon a few years ago, but I see it is still available.


----------



## bagsamplified

Bumbles said:


> Happy Sunday all!
> 
> View attachment 5598708


BEAUTIFUL pic, Bumbles!! Hope you're enjoying the start of Spring!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tp19 as a crossbody. It's sooo lightweight and comfy. 
I jazzed it up a bit with a strap and a luggage tag.


----------



## 23adeline

Aliluvlv said:


> Love how the NF pouch looks on you crossbody with the chain!    Spectacular! Also the french fries look great too!





Sunshine mama said:


> I love the way you dressed up the pochette as a bag. It's sooo pretty!     And I bet you didn't have to worry much when it was pouring outside with this canvas cutie.


Thanks! The Pochette is carefree and holds a lot  Besides that , it attracts a lot of attention


----------



## Aliluvlv

At the Drs with my NF pouch today while thoughts of the Queen and country occupied my mind. What a remarkable historical figure she was!


----------



## bagsamplified

mrslkc23 said:


> Yeah, from Singapore with connecting flights in Tokyo and one terrible 6-hour stop over in Chicago i have all the time to catch up and read all available posts in TPF Lol!


I feel your pain! Glad you had a lot of LV and tpf to keep you entertained. Mind if I ask, with the Tokyo transfer, was there food and sufficient place to rest available? I know Japan entry rules are changing again but When I looked before then, we weren’t allowed to leave the transit area and the layover could be as long as 6 hours.

enjoy your trip!!


----------



## bagsamplified

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5606738
> 
> At the Drs with my NF pouch today while thoughts of the Queen and country occupied my mind. What a remarkable historical figure she was!


Love your pouch and agree with you completely, she was truly remarkable!


----------



## bagsamplified

Flying north for the end of our winter. Nice hot coffee at the end of (some of) your summer!


----------



## EveyB

Cathindy said:


> Not a bag, but square in action today! It's the Garden Square 90 combined with a Hermes scarfring so it stays in place
> View attachment 5605469


The square looks so good on you   
Happy Weekend!


----------



## EveyB

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5606738
> 
> At the Drs with my NF pouch today while thoughts of the Queen and country occupied my mind. What a remarkable historical figure she was!


Beautiful Pochette and slides   
Yes, I still cannot believe that she is no longer the Queen. She was already the Queen of England when I was born.


----------



## Bumbles

bagsamplified said:


> View attachment 5606772
> 
> 
> Flying north for the end of our winter. Nice hot coffee at the end of (some of) your summer!


Gorgeous pic babe! Hope you have a fabulous holiday


----------



## Bumbles

bagsamplified said:


> BEAUTIFUL pic, Bumbles!! Hope you're enjoying the start of Spring!


Thank you! Happy Friday!


----------



## bagsamplified

Cathindy said:


> My newest addition came along with me to the beach and exploring some small cities
> View attachment 5604242


PERFECT beach and going out bag!! You really chose well!


----------



## bagsamplified

23adeline said:


> Today we had lunch at the highest floor of the tallest building in that state.
> I use NF’s pouch as crossbody bag, the Dauphine Chain Wallet is my daughter’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605630
> View attachment 5605660
> View attachment 5605635
> View attachment 5605633
> View attachment 5605632
> 
> After that went to the larger
> shopping mall there, waiting for my boy at a sports wear shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605634
> 
> It rained heavily early in the morning
> View attachment 5605679


Your pics make me miss Malaysia so much!! Have a wonderful time with your family, love seeing your bags tagging along with you all too!


----------



## 23adeline

bagsamplified said:


> Your pics make me miss Malaysia so much!! Have a wonderful time with your family, love seeing your bags tagging along with you all too!


Surprise to know that you have been here before, please come here again soon


----------



## 23adeline

My lovely Tiffany SA ( my previous LV’s CA) invited me to their Mid Autumn Festival event



This year moon cake case is a revolving lantern 



My SA made me this card 
	

		
			
		

		
	



They engaged a tea artist to custom mix tea flavour of clients choice 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Couldn’t resist these T wire bracelet


----------



## EveyB

bagsamplified said:


> View attachment 5606772
> 
> 
> Flying north for the end of our winter. Nice hot coffee at the end of (some of) your summer!


Beautiful pic! Enjoy your stay


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

Loriad said:


> I watched some videos on the new Loop GM and it made me anxious to take out the Galliera! So glad big bags are coming back!
> 
> View attachment 5578610


Now I want this!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Cathindy said:


> Not a bag, but square in action today! It's the Garden Square 90 combined with a Hermes scarfring so it stays in place
> View attachment 5605469


Looks lovely!


----------



## GJ*

23adeline said:


> My lovely Tiffany SA ( my previous LV’s CA) invited me to their Mid Autumn Festival event
> View attachment 5607075
> View attachment 5607048
> 
> This year moon cake case is a revolving lantern
> View attachment 5607051
> View attachment 5607077
> 
> My SA made me this card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607074
> 
> They engaged a tea artist to custom mix tea flavour of clients choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607078
> 
> Couldn’t resist these T wire bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607076


I love the lantern


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5606738
> 
> At the Drs with my NF pouch today while thoughts of the Queen and country occupied my mind. What a remarkable historical figure she was!



Pretty — a great tribute to the Queen!  Have a good weekend A


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! Using my fittingly named BTP bandeau for lounging BTP lol. Wishing you a great start to August
> View attachment 5579600


Gorgeous styling! I must copy your look, TP and bandeau twin!!


----------



## angelald

keishapie1973 said:


> Odeon pm…
> 
> View attachment 5355728


Really great idea. It changes the look!


----------



## gmyjune

POCHETTE​


----------



## Iamminda

Still in the same bag but couldn’t resist this cute background while out on a last-minute trip to the Mall.  Have a great weekend


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Still in the same bag but couldn’t resist this cute background while out on a last-minute trip to the Mall.  Have a great weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607507


 
I wouldn’t be able to resist taking pics of this RB beauty either! Have a wonderful weekend


----------



## mrslkc23

bagsamplified said:


> I feel your pain! Glad you had a lot of LV and tpf to keep you entertained. Mind if I ask, with the Tokyo transfer, was there food and sufficient place to rest available? I know Japan entry rules are changing again but When I looked before then, we weren’t allowed to leave the transit area and the layover could be as long as 6 hours.
> 
> enjoy your trip!!


There are a couple of airline lounges with free food, shower rooms and comfortable couches to rest on. Otherwise general waiting areas at the transit area are also OK (did not look as comfortable though for super long hours) and there are food and drinks for purchase available around too.

Thank you


----------



## mrslkc23

Double post


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Still in the same bag but couldn’t resist this cute background while out on a last-minute trip to the Mall.  Have a great weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607507


We love this bag! What a great pic.  Have a lovely weekend


----------



## Loriad

bbcerisette66 said:


> Dinner in a castle in Spain  and outfit of the day.
> 
> View attachment 5603615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603620


Amazing pictures! You look fantastic!


----------



## boyoverboard

DE Brooklyn PM with some beautiful flowers, and with me and my fur baby on a Saturday afternoon walk.


----------



## travelbliss

boyoverboard said:


> DE Brooklyn PM with some beautiful flowers, and with me and my fur baby on a Saturday afternoon walk.
> 
> View attachment 5607814
> 
> View attachment 5607815
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607816


LVoe ur pics/pup.  Enjoy your weekend !!!


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> My lovely Tiffany SA ( my previous LV’s CA) invited me to their Mid Autumn Festival event
> View attachment 5607075
> View attachment 5607048
> 
> This year moon cake case is a revolving lantern
> View attachment 5607051
> View attachment 5607077
> 
> My SA made me this card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607074
> 
> They engaged a tea artist to custom mix tea flavour of clients choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607078
> 
> Couldn’t resist these T wire bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607076


U have such elegant style @23adeline !!!


----------



## 23adeline

Hotpot dinner to celebrate Mid Autumn festival and last minute shopping before my girl flies to London tomorrow . Troca in action today


----------



## boyoverboard

Thank you  You too!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous styling! I must copy your look, TP and bandeau twin!!


TY my beautiful friend   I love that we’re twinning on these! Hope your Saturday is fabulous!


Iamminda said:


> Still in the same bag but couldn’t resist this cute background while out on a last-minute trip to the Mall.  Have a great weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607507


 How pink and perfect!! Your horoscope bandeau looks wonderful here IM. What a smart move to add its unique design in your LV collection. I really love this pastel pairing  Happy weekend my stylish friend!


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Hotpot dinner to celebrate Mid Autumn festival and last minute shopping before my girl flies to London tomorrow . Troca in action today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607828
> View attachment 5607829
> View attachment 5607830
> 
> View attachment 5607836
> 
> View attachment 5607832
> View attachment 5607833



Everytime I see another one of your fabulous pieces, @23adeline ,  I feel like I missed out on a bag !!     Just wondering does anyone else in your family share the same LVoe for LV as u ?  I imagine your daughters might....  Enjoy your weekend before your eldest goes back  , unfortunately a sad time to go to London, I imagine.


----------



## XCCX

LOVE those mules!!!


----------



## EveyB

boyoverboard said:


> DE Brooklyn PM with some beautiful flowers, and with me and my fur baby on a Saturday afternoon walk.
> 
> View attachment 5607814
> 
> View attachment 5607815
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607816


Lovely pictures   Happy Weekend!


----------



## azukitea

alma bb in action today for the casual weekend vibes


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> How pink and perfect!! Your horoscope bandeau looks wonderful here IM. What a smart move to add its unique design in your LV collection. I really love this pastel pairing  Happy weekend my stylish friend!





EveyB said:


> I wouldn’t be able to resist taking pics of this RB beauty either! Have a wonderful weekend





DrTr said:


> We love this bag! What a great pic.  Have a lovely weekend



Thank you sweet ladies for indulging me in one more picture of this pink girl — just  her to pieces.


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Hotpot dinner to celebrate Mid Autumn festival and last minute shopping before my girl flies to London tomorrow . Troca in action today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607828
> View attachment 5607829
> View attachment 5607830
> 
> View attachment 5607836
> 
> View attachment 5607832
> View attachment 5607833



That Troca looks so good on you .  And the food looks amazing — I have never seen such a fancy hot pot with dragon (?) heads like that.  (I have only had it maybe twice here in the US.).  Glad you had a lovely family dinner before your DD returns to school.


----------



## bagsamplified

Iamminda said:


> Thank you sweet ladies for indulging me in one more picture of this pink girl — just  her to pieces.


Post as many pics of your Alma BB as you want, @Iamminda ! She is beautiful!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Still in the same bag but couldn’t resist this cute background while out on a last-minute trip to the Mall.  Have a great weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607507


Wow soooooo pretty in pink!    And I love your beautiful (and expertly tied!) bandeau on this! Such a beautiful soft summer look. I might have missed something but is that a new orange bag in the background?! Hope you’re having a great weekend M!


----------



## brnicutie

23adeline said:


> Hotpot dinner to celebrate Mid Autumn festival and last minute shopping before my girl flies to London tomorrow . Troca in action today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607828
> View attachment 5607829
> View attachment 5607830
> 
> View attachment 5607836
> 
> View attachment 5607832
> View attachment 5607833


Happy Mid Autumn Festival! My parents asked where I'm taking them for dinner. All the Chinese restaurants are always packed on this day with 2-3 hour waits. I forgot to make reservations. They're going to kill me. At least I got the moon cakes.


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> Still in the same bag but couldn’t resist this cute background while out on a last-minute trip to the Mall.  Have a great weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607507


Gorgeous bag and stunning colour. Have been debating it myself


----------



## brnicutie

I’m trying out these Asian inspired sandwiches with my puffer. It’s the sukiyaki beef with egg and strawberry with whipped cream. It was ok, probably wouldn’t get it again.


----------



## Iamminda

bagsamplified said:


> Post as many pics of your Alma BB as you want, @Iamminda ! She is beautiful!



Thanks bagsamplified 




Aliluvlv said:


> Wow soooooo pretty in pink!    And I love your beautiful (and expertly tied!) bandeau on this! Such a beautiful soft summer look. I might have missed something but is that a new orange bag in the background?! Hope you’re having a great weekend M!



Thank you A .  The bandeau could have been tied a little tighter/neater but I wasn’t expecting to take a pic of it .  Just got a small item and will post a pic soon.



Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous bag and stunning colour. Have been debating it myself



Thanks Bumbles .  I didnt know you were considering this bag — in the guimauve color?   I think you tend to carry smaller bags (right?) so this would give you plenty of room.  Looking forward to seeing your pick.


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> I’m trying out these Asian inspired sandwiches with my puffer. It’s the sukiyaki beef with egg and strawberry with whipped cream. It was ok, probably wouldn’t get it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608154



What a great picture with your beautiful LouLou, SB drink and sandwiches (bummer they tasted just ok).  I tried making that strawberry sando before at home — it tasted fine but didn’t look nowhere as good  (guess I didn’t place the fruit perfectly in a diagonal line on the bread)


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> What a great picture with your beautiful LouLou, SB drink and sandwiches (bummer they tasted just ok).  I tried making that strawberry sando before at home — it tasted fine but didn’t look nowhere as good  (guess I didn’t place the fruit perfectly in a diagonal line on the bread)


Thanks, Minda! It looked good, but tasted alright. I’ve had better sandwiches from 7-11 for half the price.


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> Thanks bagsamplified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you A .  The bandeau could have been tied a little tighter/neater but I wasn’t expecting to take a pic of it .  Just got a small item and will post a pic soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bumbles .  I didnt know you were considering this bag — in the guimauve color?   I think you tend to carry smaller bags (right?) so this would give you plenty of room.  Looking forward to seeing your pick.


Yes you know me well. Small bags is my thing so wanted something that would fit more and this seems perfect. I’ve always loved the shape of the alma bb but haven’t gotten it yet as there’s always been other bags I’ve wanted to get first or more limited edition. The colours I’m thinking of are either black or the same rose ballerine as you. I prefer it in the thin leather strap and these colours better. I was also wanting to pop in store and see and try the Azur but apparently that’s sold out as it was only limited edition. With the rumoured PI I’m thinking maybe I should get this now or the pochette Métis. Argh decision decision!


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Hotpot dinner to celebrate Mid Autumn festival and last minute shopping before my girl flies to London tomorrow . Troca in action today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607828
> View attachment 5607829
> View attachment 5607830
> 
> View attachment 5607836
> 
> View attachment 5607832
> View attachment 5607833


Perfect outfit as usually ! I hope your daughter's departure will not be too difficult and sad.


----------



## bbcerisette66

On a trip to Spain in Peñiscola


----------



## bbcerisette66

T


Loriad said:


> Amazing pictures! You look fantastic!


Thank you Loriad


----------



## EveyB

bbcerisette66 said:


> On a trip to Spain in Peñiscola
> 
> View attachment 5608339
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608341


The pictures look amazing and you do too! Enjoy your stay! Here it’s already autumn.


----------



## bbcerisette66

EveyB said:


> The pictures look amazing and you do too! Enjoy your stay! Here it’s already autumn.


Thank you Evey ! It is very hot in Spain


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> That Troca looks so good on you .  And the food looks amazing — I have never seen such a fancy hot pot with dragon (?) heads like that.  (I have only had it maybe twice here in the US.).  Glad you had a lovely family dinner before your DD returns to school.


I nearly forgot about my Troca actually  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




There are a lot of fancy hotpot restaurants here, dragon head on hotpot is the icon of this particular restaurant. We had good time there.


----------



## 23adeline

Today’s action is sending my girl to airport, using Maxi Multi Pochette. I gave her my NF Ikat as her college bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	







After leaving the airport, we stopped by at an outlet mall to buy sneakers


----------



## mnl

1st outing with grey twist


----------



## PrayersandPurses

mnl said:


> 1st outing with grey twist
> 
> View attachment 5608605


Love the colour & hardware


----------



## boyoverboard

Out with a friend for afternoon tea, travelling light with mini pochette in Trunks & Bags LE print from many moons ago. Held my clés with car key and card holder, which was all I needed… and later in the pub, with DH and baby boy who had just been for a very wet walk in the park. IPA for DH and more coffee for me. Miserable day weather-wise here, compared to yesterday which was beautiful, but I had a great Sunday all the same and hope you all did too.


----------



## anachronism

mnl said:


> 1st outing with grey twist
> 
> View attachment 5608605


Need!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Back to busy work , found this LVxUF PA from one of my treasure drawer


----------



## EveyB

boyoverboard said:


> Out with a friend for afternoon tea, travelling light with mini pochette in Trunks & Bags LE print from many moons ago. Held my clés with car key and card holder, which was all I needed… and later in the pub, with DH and baby boy who had just been for a very wet walk in the park. IPA for DH and more coffee for me. Miserable day weather-wise here, compared to yesterday which was beautiful, but I had a great Sunday all the same and hope you all did too.
> 
> View attachment 5608646
> View attachment 5608647
> View attachment 5608648
> View attachment 5608649


This looks so delicious! And your boy is too cute


----------



## boyoverboard

Thank you.  

It was very tasty indeed. My fur baby would have been extremely unhappy if he knew he missed that part of the day. 


EveyB said:


> This looks so delicious! And your boy is too cute


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Felicie on a black MPA strap for a business trip today (in addition to my laptop bag). Love the Felicie for business trips: she is very lightweight, holds the absolute essentials, leans comfy against the body and I don’t need to baby her. I usually wear her on a MPA (or Siena leather / PM canvas) strap during the day, and on a gold chain for the dinner in the evening - she’s very versatile!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

boyoverboard said:


> Out with a friend for afternoon tea, travelling light with mini pochette in Trunks & Bags LE print from many moons ago. Held my clés with car key and card holder, which was all I needed… and later in the pub, with DH and baby boy who had just been for a very wet walk in the park. IPA for DH and more coffee for me. Miserable day weather-wise here, compared to yesterday which was beautiful, but I had a great Sunday all the same and hope you all did too.
> 
> View attachment 5608646
> View attachment 5608647
> View attachment 5608648
> View attachment 5608649


Your mini pochette looks so nice. And the fur baby is just soooooo cute!!


----------



## boyoverboard

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Your mini pochette looks so nice. And the fur baby is just soooooo cute!!


Thank you.    As always my baby boy is the best thing about the photos, but I do love my mini pochette. I don’t use it often enough, but I’m glad I have it along with its DE counterpart. Much prefer the older style illustrations and I got both for a tiny fraction of the current price.


----------



## EveyB

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Felicie on a black MPA strap for a business trip today (in addition to my laptop bag). Love the Felicie for business trips: she is very lightweight, holds the absolute essentials, leans comfy against the body and I don’t need to baby her. I usually wear her on a MPA (or Siena leather / PM canvas) strap during the day, and on a gold chain for the dinner in the evening - she’s very versatile!
> View attachment 5609061


Looks very good with the MPA strap too!


----------



## boyoverboard

Not in action, as such, but a messy yet pretty shot of what has been inside my mini pochette — original style clés in white MC and Reverse Monogram card holder. (Alongside some other SLGs including DH’s Burberry wallet and a very pink Vivienne Westwood wallet too!)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

At the vet clinic today -- me and mom both carrying some LV stuff -- the dog carrier is meant to resemble the azur print, too -- got it years ago from Amazon.


----------



## GJ*

ccbaggirl89 said:


> At the vet clinic today -- me and mom both carrying some LV stuff -- the dog carrier is meant to resemble the azur print, too -- got it years ago from Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 5609259
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609260


I hope your furry friend is doing well.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

EveyB said:


> Looks very good with the MPA strap too!


Thank you very much lovely!


----------



## 23adeline

Alma BB MWT, the blue stickers side facing out to match my blue outfit today


----------



## Antonia

Vintage '95 Speedy 40


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Antonia said:


> Vintage '95 Speedy 40
> 
> View attachment 5609518
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609519


I have a Speedy 40 as well. It looks fantastic on you! I love my Speedy 40. So handy.


----------



## Antonia

Pop Art Suzy said:


> I have a Speedy 40 as well. It looks fantastic on you! I love my Speedy 40. So handy.


Thank you!  It really is handy because it can be used as a daily handbag without looking like luggage, yet it's big enough as your carry on for traveling and put a smaller handbag inside!!  Win-win!!


----------



## PurpleLilac

Antonia said:


> Vintage '95 Speedy 40
> 
> View attachment 5609518
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609519


Ahhh. Makes me want to wear my Vintage size 30! Love your Princess Diana ring, too!


----------



## Antonia

PurpleLilac said:


> Ahhh. Makes me want to wear my Vintage size 30! Love your Princess Diana ring, too!


Oh thank you!  My mom gave it to me-it's from either HSN or QVC...one of those places.  She bought it many years ago.  I also have the earrings.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I can’t say nothing but good things about these bags!  Love them in all colors!!


----------



## Bumbles

HeartMyMJs said:


> I can’t say nothing but good things about these bags!  Love them in all colors!!
> View attachment 5609950


Love these two. Looks great! Which would you suggest to buy first if you could choose?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bumbles said:


> Love these two. Looks great! Which would you suggest to buy first if you could choose?


Honestly I would go with the mono first.  I love the versatility of the pochette metis.  I've had mine for a long time then I sold it.  I bought the reverse next.  Loved it even more!!  Then I had to get the empreinte one!  I don't usually like buying the same bags in different colors but in this case, I don't mind.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This pink cutie


----------



## Antonia

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610447
> View attachment 5610448


That bag is adorable!!  BTW, what is on that plate?  It looks so yummy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Antonia said:


> That bag is adorable!!  BTW, what is on that plate?  It looks so yummy!


Thank you.  It's an apple pancake.  It had 1830 calories!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610447
> View attachment 5610448


Adorable ! be careful not to stain it


----------



## 23adeline

I love W tote


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610447
> View attachment 5610448


OMG! How cute and yummy is that!!


----------



## travelbliss

Enjoying this marvelous addition to my LV library.


----------



## 23adeline

It’s a public holiday here today , using little heart bag and London mini PA to keep extra card holder , lip gross etc, to be kept in my car . 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Went to my new house after lunch


	

		
			
		

		
	
Island display cabinet  in my dressing room
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Jacuzzi in my bathroom


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> It’s a public holiday here today , using little heart bag and London mini PA to keep extra card holder , lip gross etc, to be kept in my car .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to my new house after lunch
> View attachment 5611494
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island display cabinet  in my dressing room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611495
> View attachment 5611496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacuzzi in my bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611497


The London mp is sooo cute. Kind of sad I missed out last year! Enjoy your two cuties


----------



## 23adeline

Took out these 3 cuties to take pic last night , and chose little red heart to be today’s bag


----------



## Jumper

Using this cutie today.


----------



## gwendo25

Spending my day off with this favourite, Toiletry pouch on chain duo!


----------



## Jumper

gwendo25 said:


> Spending my day off with this favourite, Toiletry pouch on chain duo!
> 
> View attachment 5611580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611581


The Vachetta is “aged” leather?


----------



## 23adeline

Organic Poke Bowl dinner


----------



## Roxannek

At our favorite winery in Tyler, Texas


----------



## Bumbles

Roxannek said:


> At our favorite winery in Tyler, Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611944


Absolutely stunning little cutie!!


----------



## Mosman

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag. So cute.
> View attachment 5601263


Hi May I ask what strap you use for this please??? I am thinking of getting vachetta strap for my bag too, not a fan of textile strap. Thanks


----------



## AndreaM99

The new meets the old.


----------



## gwendo25

Jumper said:


> The Vachetta is “aged” leather?


Yes it is aged, treated leather.


----------



## 23adeline

Maxi multi Pochette Barbie doll again , this time pairing with Monogrammink charm


----------



## 23adeline

Took out my petite malle to admire only, she has no chance to go out yet


----------



## Roxannek

AndreaM99 said:


> The new meets the old.
> 
> View attachment 5612098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612099


LOVE! And that bandeau is beautiful!


----------



## MeepMeep67

AndreaM99 said:


> The new meets the old.
> 
> View attachment 5612098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612099


So beautiful   and that bandeau matches perfect!


----------



## Lolapagola

AndreaM99 said:


> The new meets the old.
> 
> View attachment 5612098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612099


So gorgeous


----------



## bh4me

Headed out with my good old favorite


----------



## Bryant

Trying out my Rose Bag Charm on my Taurillon Illusion Multipockets Backpack


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Bryant said:


> Trying out my Rose Bag Charm on my Taurillon Illusion Multipockets Backpack
> View attachment 5612600
> View attachment 5612601
> View attachment 5612602
> View attachment 5612603


OMG that backpack is stunning! I just love lime green. It's my favorite color.


----------



## fyn72

Beautiful Spring day, meeting up with family for brunch. I finally got a chain for my Pretty Kirigami to carry on my shoulder. I don’t think I’d ever use it otherwise


----------



## Mapoon

Staycation time renders for staycation bag  Using my new bag charm (without the key ring) to replace the leather version that came with the bag. Looking forward to relaxing, eating & shopping!


----------



## Mapoon

fyn72 said:


> Beautiful Spring day, meeting up with family for brunch. I finally got a chain for my Pretty Kirigami to carry on my shoulder. I don’t think I’d ever use it otherwise
> 
> View attachment 5612644


Sooo pretty!!! And yes it’s a really beautiful day today!


----------



## EveyB

Mapoon said:


> Staycation time renders for staycation bag  Using my new bag charm (without the key ring) to replace the leather version that came with the bag. Looking forward to relaxing, eating & shopping!
> 
> View attachment 5612669


The charm is so cute! Enjoy your staycation and the beautiful weather Mapoon


----------



## Mapoon

EveyB said:


> The charm is so cute! Enjoy your staycation and the beautiful weather Mapoon


Thank you so much lovely!!


----------



## 23adeline

Happy bright Sunday! 
I think this RCP matches this Nano Alma well besides acting as hand sanitizer case


----------



## gwendo25

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Mpill

Mapoon said:


> shopping!


I hadn’t really noticed this bag but it looks so good! Now I need to try on in the store. Which size is yours?


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Mapoon said:


> Staycation time renders for staycation bag  Using my new bag charm (without the key ring) to replace the leather version that came with the bag. Looking forward to relaxing, eating & shopping!
> 
> View attachment 5612669


The colour of your strap looks amazing with your bag


----------



## Bags_4_life

My new to me Alma bb Epi noir. Have loved this bag from afar for a long time, it’s very quickly become a fave!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Bags_4_life said:


> My new to me Alma bb Epi noir. Have loved this bag from afar for a long time, it’s very quickly become a fave!
> 
> View attachment 5612965


Soooooo beautiful! Congratulations on this stunning classic!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

This bag makes me happy!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

My new favorite


----------



## eena1230

I love this LV key pouch, it fits perfectly in my Goyard Plumet..


----------



## Bumbles

eena1230 said:


> I love this LV key pouch, it fits perfectly in my Goyard Plumet..
> 
> View attachment 5613323


This is a gorgeous pic. And the goyard is stunning. Do you find it very useful? Is it the same size as the felicie?


----------



## EveyB

eena1230 said:


> I love this LV key pouch, it fits perfectly in my Goyard Plumet..
> 
> View attachment 5613323


Both are lovely!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Roxannek said:


> At our favorite winery in Tyler, Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611944


Adorable


----------



## eena1230

Bumbles said:


> This is a gorgeous pic. And the goyard is stunning. Do you find it very useful? Is it the same size as the felicie?


Thanks dear @Bumbles
Yes, it is such an easy to use little bag. Small but super mighty!
Surprisingly, I can fit my iPhone 13 pro max, key pouch, card holder, 2 lipsticks, sanitizer and a pill box! I was shocked! I think the Felicie is way way smaller than the Goyard Plumet, I can barely fit 3 things in my Felicie.
Also, the plumet has 3 compartments…


----------



## eena1230

EveyB said:


> Both are lovely!


Thank you dear @EveyB


----------



## 23adeline

Quick shopping after work, in a fitting room


----------



## Aliluvlv

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> My new favorite
> View attachment 5613188


So glad you are loving this, bag twin!  Look at that sparkling gold hardware!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy mono Monday with my current pink faves


----------



## AndreaM99

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mono Monday with my current pink faves
> View attachment 5613573


This is awesome!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Aliluvlv said:


> So glad you are loving this, bag twin!  Look at that sparkling gold hardware!


Thank you very much, my lovely bag twin!   I really do - she is so pretty! And comfy to wear (this buttery zipper … )! And looks like a true statement piece when worn with the chain! I’m just afraid: what am I going to do with the rest of my collection in case she substitutes its major part?


----------



## Mapoon

PrayersandPurses said:


> The colour of your strap looks amazing with your bag


Thank you so much! Love how the straps can be swapped between bags for different look and comfort


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mosman said:


> Hi May I ask what strap you use for this please??? I am thinking of getting vachetta strap for my bag too, not a fan of textile strap. Thanks


I got the 1.2cm


			https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07G4SYGVP?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_image


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Took out my petite malle to admire only, she has no chance to go out yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612200


It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

gwendo25 said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 5612884


So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Happy bright Sunday!
> I think this RCP matches this Nano Alma well besides acting as hand sanitizer case
> View attachment 5612825
> View attachment 5612826


I love your alma!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Beautiful Spring day, meeting up with family for brunch. I finally got a chain for my Pretty Kirigami to carry on my shoulder. I don’t think I’d ever use it otherwise
> 
> View attachment 5612644


It's so pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bryant said:


> Trying out my Rose Bag Charm on my Taurillon Illusion Multipockets Backpack
> View attachment 5612600
> View attachment 5612601
> View attachment 5612602
> View attachment 5612603


Love that charm!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bags_4_life said:


> My new to me Alma bb Epi noir. Have loved this bag from afar for a long time, it’s very quickly become a fave!
> 
> View attachment 5612965


Congrats! It's such an understated beauty!


----------



## Bumbles

eena1230 said:


> Thanks dear @Bumbles
> Yes, it is such an easy to use little bag. Small but super mighty!
> Surprisingly, I can fit my iPhone 13 pro max, key pouch, card holder, 2 lipsticks, sanitizer and a pill box! I was shocked! I think the Felicie is way way smaller than the Goyard Plumet, I can barely fit 3 things in my Felicie.
> Also, the plumet has 3 compartments…


It looks gorgeous and sounds amazing! Now the other problem is where to get myself one as there is no goyard store in my country. Will need to do some more research. Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mono Monday with my current pink faves
> View attachment 5613573


I love it all but I think I love that little bank the most!


----------



## saminaah

23adeline said:


> Quick shopping after work, in a fitting room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613534


wowsa! Gorgeous piece!


----------



## eena1230

Bumbles said:


> It looks gorgeous and sounds amazing! Now the other problem is where to get myself one as there is no goyard store in my country. Will need to do some more research. Thanks so much for sharing


Oh I see.. I’m from the US, you can probably try contacting my SA in Rodeo Drive via email if you want.. she can probably try to help you get any Goyard bag you want OR how to go about getting one since you’re outside the US.. Just let me know.. I would be happy to share her info..


----------



## 23adeline

Warm up with original PM first before I get my Pochette Metis East West  
I love the woven handle


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

musiclover said:


> I love it all but I think I love that little bank the most!


Lol thanks dear ML  I got it out of curiosity but, surprisingly, it’s been super helpful curbing my shopaholic tendencies. Happy September hun!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

AndreaM99 said:


> This is awesome!


TY @AndreaM99 ! I love the kind compliment  Hope you’re doing well this new week hun


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mono Monday with my current pink faves
> View attachment 5613573


I love all your pics with beautiful shades of pink.


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> Quick shopping after work, in a fitting room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613534


Wow stunning @23adeline!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Oldie but a goodie! My Alma BB in DE.


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> Wow stunning @23adeline!


Thank you 
Actually I like the latest Capucines with decorative chain , but the price is too high now and I already have a few Capucines, therefore I decorated  my existing Capucines


----------



## Allshinythings

Watching my son’s hockey tryout with Diane


----------



## TangerineKandy

23adeline said:


> Warm up with original PM first before I get my Pochette Metis East West
> I love the woven handle
> View attachment 5613998


Can you please post comparison photos when you get your east west pm?


----------



## Venice04

AmokedFish said:


> Watching my son’s hockey tryout with Diane
> 
> View attachment 5614243


I love it! I added a vachetta adjustable shoulder strap to mine making it more versatile.


----------



## Allshinythings

Venice04 said:


> I love it! I added a vachetta adjustable shoulder strap to mine making it more versatile.


I find the guitar strap too casual for some of my outfits. It looks weird with a dress or something a bit formal. I have a long leather strap on the Diane now too. Mine is from amazon and looks great lol


----------



## PrayersandPurses

AmokedFish said:


> Watching my son’s hockey tryout with Diane
> 
> View attachment 5614243


I love this bag! I know it's new but has a vintage vibe to it. Was there an old model similar to this?


----------



## Allshinythings

PrayersandPurses said:


> I love this bag! I know it's new but has a vintage vibe to it. Was there an old model similar to this?


I love the vintage look. There was an older model that looked very similar but I can't remember what it was called.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

AmokedFish said:


> I love the vintage look. There was an older model that looked very similar but I can't remember what it was called.


I thought so! I cant remember either lol


----------



## Venice04

PrayersandPurses said:


> I love this bag! I know it's new but has a vintage vibe to it. Was there an old model similar to this?


It is very similar to the Sologne bag. The Diane has a magnetic buckle vs a true buckle.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Venice04 said:


> It is very similar to the Sologne bag. The Diane has a magnetic buckle vs a true buckle.


Thank you


----------



## MegPoort

My new speedy b 25 in COGNAC. Absolute DREAM bag for me


----------



## Allshinythings

Loving my new speedy. Perfect match with the seats in my car.


----------



## 23adeline

TangerineKandy said:


> Can you please post comparison photos when you get your east west pm?


I will


----------



## 23adeline

Metallic bling of the day


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bbcerisette66 said:


> I love all your pics with beautiful shades of pink.


Thank you dear BB! Hope your mid-September is absolutely wonderful     



Sunshine mama said:


> Oldie but a goodie! My Alma BB in DE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614154


We should call her miss Coco Fabulous ~ there’s nothing old about her ! And your fresh flowers background is gorgeous, as always. Happy Wednesday hun 



MegPoort said:


> My new speedy b 25 in COGNAC. Absolute DREAM bag for me
> 
> View attachment 5614512


She looks great on you! Congratulations @MegPoort


----------



## MeepMeep67

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mono Monday with my current pink faves
> View attachment 5613573


Love your pink favs, and that LV savings bank ROCKS!!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MeepMeep67 said:


> Love your pink favs, and that LV savings bank ROCKS!!!!


Thank you dear MM  You’re so sweet! Lol I was so happy when my Vivienne stickers came in handy - they had been waiting years for this worthy purpose. I hope your end of the week is fabulous hun


----------



## MeepMeep67

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you dear MM  You’re so sweet! Lol I was so happy when my Vivienne stickers came in handy - they had been waiting years for this worthy purpose. I hope your end of the week is fabulous hun


Thank you VHave a wonderful week!


----------



## c4ntik2006

My CA at LV boutique in my area finally got her delivered from LV Soho today and I went to pick her up this evening.  Here are some shots☺️…she’s even prettier IRL


----------



## Debbie65

I will be taking Artsy out for errands today.


----------



## gwendo25

Mid-week and feeling bright with my Tuileries Besace.


----------



## shyviolet

Travelling with my Keepall


----------



## LeahLVoes

AmokedFish said:


> Loving my new speedy. Perfect match with the seats in my car.
> 
> View attachment 5614540


WOW!!! What a Beauty!


----------



## travelbliss

c4ntik2006 said:


> My CA at LV boutique in my area finally got her delivered from LV Soho today and I went to pick her up this evening.  Here are some shots☺️…she’s even prettier IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614608
> View attachment 5614609


This metallic periwinkle blue colorway can't be appreciated in a photo,  it is *stunning* IRL ! (i own the Loop) Congrats !!!


----------



## Allshinythings

I swear I will stop posting about the speedy after this one  

View attachment 5615150


View attachment 5615151


----------



## lemondln

shyviolet said:


> Travelling with my Keepall
> 
> View attachment 5614693


So cute, love that green!


----------



## 23adeline

AmokedFish said:


> I swear I will stop posting about the speedy after this one
> 
> View attachment 5615150
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615151


You don’t have to stop, we love to see pics


----------



## Debbie65

AmokedFish said:


> Loving my new speedy. Perfect match with the seats in my car.
> 
> View attachment 5614540


That color is so stunning!  In the photo and in person!  Such a beautiful warm saddle brown.  LV did perfect with creating this color.


----------



## rauhaardackel




----------



## Debbie65

rauhaardackel said:


> View attachment 5615232


Love it!  It's so unique!   Love it!  What is this bag called and the price?  Is it a hard case like a mini trunk bag?


----------



## 23adeline

Rained heavily this morning, my initial plan was to bring  Mono Speedy 20 out today , luckily I changed my mind when I saw Eclipse BB while searching for speedy 20 last night


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Happy 1st day of Autumn. Switched out my DA SLG’s for Monogram & Monogram Vernis in Amarante. They’re waiting to get out for some action lol.


----------



## Clairen4

Travel partner!!!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Clairen4 said:


> Travel partner!!!
> 
> View attachment 5615406


She's the best travel partner! Wishing you safe travels


----------



## c4ntik2006

travelbliss said:


> This metallic periwinkle blue colorway can't be appreciated in a photo,  it is *stunning* IRL ! (i own the Loop) Congrats !!!


It sure is! Congrats to you as well


----------



## Clairen4

PrayersandPurses said:


> She's the best travel partner! Wishing you safe travels


Awww thank you so much


----------



## Debbie65

23adeline said:


> Rained heavily this morning, my initial plan was to bring  Mono Speedy 20 out today , luckily I changed my mind when I saw Eclipse BB while searching for speedy 20 last night
> View attachment 5615384


Love it!  I don't see the Eclipse often.  Such a pretty and unique bag.


----------



## AleeLee

PrayersandPurses said:


> Happy 1st day of Autumn. Switched out my DA SLG’s for Monogram & Monogram Vernis in Amarante. They’re waiting to get out for some action lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615404


G


PrayersandPurses said:


> Happy 1st day of Autumn. Switched out my DA SLG’s for Monogram & Monogram Vernis in Amarante. They’re waiting to get out for some action lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615404


I love you your ZCP!!! I’ve always had a soft spot for Amarante.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Debbie65 said:


> I will be taking Artsy out for errands today.
> 
> View attachment 5614640


I really like what you did with the bandeau!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Rained heavily this morning, my initial plan was to bring  Mono Speedy 20 out today , luckily I changed my mind when I saw Eclipse BB while searching for speedy 20 last night
> View attachment 5615384


Wow it looks so cute,  especially the way you decorated it! I want this!!!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

AleeLee said:


> G
> 
> I love you your ZCP!!! I’ve always had a soft spot for Amarante.


Thanks so much. I finally broke her in lol. She's been sitting in my closet for 4 years. I bought it to match my Alma PM in Amarante. The ZCP has quickly become my favourite LV wallet


----------



## eena1230

Can’t go wrong with LV SLG’s
With my Goyard orange plumet..


----------



## Iamminda

PrayersandPurses said:


> Happy 1st day of Autumn. Switched out my DA SLG’s for Monogram & Monogram Vernis in Amarante. They’re waiting to get out for some action lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615404



I love amarante — so pretty.  ZCPs are the best — I only use this size.


----------



## Allshinythings

Debbie65 said:


> That color is so stunning!  In the photo and in person!  Such a beautiful warm saddle brown.  LV did perfect with creating this color.


It is such a gorgeous color. I am so glad I returned the speedy 20 in Beige Clair. I know many people like it but the color just didn't work for me. IMO the speedy 25 is the perfect size. I had a speedy 30 and sold it. It was too big.


----------



## Debbie65

Sunshine mama said:


> I really like what you did with the bandeau!


Thank you!  I just put my LV bandeau thru every other link of my Couusin pm chain.  I need to buy more bandeaus! Lol


----------



## rauhaardackel

Debbie65 said:


> Love it!  It's so unique!   Love it!  What is this bag called and the price?  Is it a hard case like a mini trunk bag?


This was the Petite Malle I believe, got it in Paris in 2020.  Not cheap I think it was 4k euro


----------



## TC1

Hotel room, featuring a TV program with Chris Hemsworth


----------



## LVinCali

Getting ready for anniversary/vow renewal night…


----------



## PrayersandPurses

LVinCali said:


> Getting ready for anniversary/vow renewal night…
> 
> View attachment 5615639


Happy Anniversary Sounds like a special night


----------



## AndreaM99

Happy First Day of Fall Everybody! ❤️


----------



## _vee

MeepMeep67 said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!Pretty new bag.  Great food and drinks!!!
> 
> My Bag twin and so cute the little speedy tagalong
> 
> You always have the best food! and those cookies compliment your adorable Felicie!
> 
> Cute everything V! Happy Thursday!!!!!  I love the bucket hat, I want one just wondering if I would wear it enough


Thank you @MeepMeep67!


----------



## Debbie65

AmokedFish said:


> It is such a gorgeous color. I am so glad I returned the speedy 20 in Beige Clair. I know many people like it but the color just didn't work for me. IMO the speedy 25 is the perfect size. I had a speedy 30 and sold it. It was too big.


I think you made the perfect choice with this Carmel color. Beige is common. You will find another beige bag from any designer pretty much. But this Carmel color...it's not as common.  Great choice!  That bag will ALWAYS be beautiful!





LVinCali said:


> Getting ready for anniversary/vow renewal night…
> 
> View attachment 5615639


Congratulations on your vow renewal!


----------



## gwendo25

Fall is full of colour with my Pochette Métis.


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow it looks so cute,  especially the way you decorated it! I want this!!!


Yes get it !  


Debbie65 said:


> Love it!  I don't see the Eclipse often.  Such a pretty and unique bag.


When I was newly into LV, I used to think Ellipse is the ugliest LV bag


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

AndreaM99 said:


> Happy First Day of Fall Everybody! ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5615786


What a gorgeous bag. I love the color. Perfect for fall, too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

eena1230 said:


> Can’t go wrong with LV SLG’s
> With my Goyard orange plumet..
> 
> View attachment 5615523


Love the orange bag with the LV pieces!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vernis and BTP


----------



## Sunshine mama

AndreaM99 said:


> Happy First Day of Fall Everybody! ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5615786


So pretty!


----------



## 23adeline

Went to LV to get the LV Garden revival mules that I requested my CA to order for me.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Tried keepall 25 to see whether I  like the size , as I saw LV will only make keepall 25 instead of keepall xs for the upcoming men’s Graffiti and A Room With A View which I like 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I guess the size is ok for me.
Speedy 25 vs Speedy 20 vs Keepall 25


My CA showed me this nano speedy which looks very small… maybe because of the colour
	

		
			
		

		
	




and the micro PM is so so small! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




There are some cognac and Arizona items there


----------



## eena1230

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the orange bag with the LV pieces!


Thank you dear @Sunshine mama .. have a great weekend


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Went to LV to get the LV Garden revival mules that I requested my CA to order for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616029
> View attachment 5616033
> 
> Tried keepall 25 to see whether I  like the size , as I saw LV will only make keepall 25 instead of keepall xs for the upcoming men’s Graffiti and A Room With A View which I like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616030
> View attachment 5616032
> View attachment 5616031
> 
> I guess the size is ok for me.
> Speedy 25 vs Speedy 20 vs Keepall 25
> View attachment 5616034
> 
> My CA showed me this nano speedy which looks very small… maybe because of the colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616036
> View attachment 5616035
> 
> and the micro PM is so so small!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616037
> View attachment 5616059
> 
> There are some cognac and Arizona items there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616060


The green Metis is really cute!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Sunshine mama said:


> Vernis and BTP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616050


Love this


----------



## jasa333

23adeline said:


> Went to LV to get the LV Garden revival mules that I requested my CA to order for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616029
> View attachment 5616033
> 
> Tried keepall 25 to see whether I  like the size , as I saw LV will only make keepall 25 instead of keepall xs for the upcoming men’s Graffiti and A Room With A View which I like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616030
> View attachment 5616032
> View attachment 5616031
> 
> I guess the size is ok for me.
> Speedy 25 vs Speedy 20 vs Keepall 25
> View attachment 5616034
> 
> My CA showed me this nano speedy which looks very small… maybe because of the colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616036
> View attachment 5616035
> 
> and the micro PM is so so small!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616037
> View attachment 5616059
> 
> There are some cognac and Arizona items there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616060


Wow! Thank you for the eye candy  Your new mules are gorgeous!

How do you like the stardust speedy 20? I am deciding between this one and the black empreinte.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Chilling on the couch with my Boulogne


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> Went to LV to get the LV Garden revival mules that I requested my CA to order for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616029
> View attachment 5616033
> 
> Tried keepall 25 to see whether I  like the size , as I saw LV will only make keepall 25 instead of keepall xs for the upcoming men’s Graffiti and A Room With A View which I like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616030
> View attachment 5616032
> View attachment 5616031
> 
> I guess the size is ok for me.
> Speedy 25 vs Speedy 20 vs Keepall 25
> View attachment 5616034
> 
> My CA showed me this nano speedy which looks very small… maybe because of the colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616036
> View attachment 5616035
> 
> and the micro PM is so so small!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616037
> View attachment 5616059
> 
> There are some cognac and Arizona items there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616060


I really think the keepall 25 in monogram looks awesome on you!!


----------



## Debbie65

23adeline said:


> Yes get it !
> 
> When I was newly into LV, I used to think Ellipse is the ugliest LV bag


Hahaha!  Funny that you say that!  So did I!  I do not think that way now!  Lol. It's adorable!  That bag was just ahead of its time that's all!  I didn't like the multi color bags either when they came out, but i do now!  I now own the multi color Speedy 30.


----------



## MeepMeep67

LVinCali said:


> Getting ready for anniversary/vow renewal night…
> 
> View attachment 5615639


Happy Anniversary & vow renewal!  


AndreaM99 said:


> Happy First Day of Fall Everybody! ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5615786


Beautiful!!Happy Fall, my favorite season


----------



## MeepMeep67

gwendo25 said:


> Fall is full of colour with my Pochette Métis.
> 
> View attachment 5615922
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615923


----------



## Roxannek

23adeline said:


> Metallic bling of the day
> View attachment 5614576


My most favorite bag of yours Adeline   My scroll auto-stops when I see it! Just beautiful!!


----------



## 23adeline

Debbie65 said:


> Hahaha!  Funny that you say that!  So did I!  I do not think that way now!  Lol. It's adorable!  That bag was just ahead of its time that's all!  I didn't like the multi color bags either when they came out, but i do now!  I now own the multi color Speedy 30.


A few months ago I saw some Ellipse pouches for sale at Japanese reseller sites , I started to like the shape, I wished they come with top handles and LV granted my wish   


Sunshine mama said:


> The green Metis is really cute!


IKR! It fits a card holder and there is still space for car key, lipsticks etc . But the price is too high for such a small pouch 



jasa333 said:


> Wow! Thank you for the eye candy  Your new mules are gorgeous!
> 
> How do you like the stardust speedy 20? I am deciding between this one and the black empreinte.


I love this speedy , but if you want a carefree bag, then the black empreinte is more suitable. Personally I prefer other colours than black bag
Btw, is this Stardust speedy still available at your region ? I thought it’s sold out by now


LVtingting said:


> I really think the keepall 25 in monogram looks awesome on you!!


Thanks! 
I quite like this bag actually, but my friend and my CA said the transparent vinyl part might becomes yellowish


----------



## 23adeline

Roxannek said:


> My most favorite bag of yours Adeline   My scroll auto-stops when I see it! Just beautiful!!


Thanks my dear


----------



## 23adeline

I think this is my first time using this WAH MPA with its original shoulder strap


----------



## jasa333

23adeline said:


> I love this speedy , but if you want a carefree bag, then the black empreinte is more suitable. Personally I prefer other colours than black bag
> Btw, is this Stardust speedy still available at your region ? I thought it’s sold out by now


I also prefer color.  I’ve been stalking it on the website, I’m in the US. It comes in stock a couple times throughout the week. I imagine it won’t be available soon, so I need to make a decision soon. I’m also thinking about the Dauphine. I have too many bags on my wishlist Haha. Have a great weekend!!


----------



## boyoverboard

Original style multicolore blanc clés with vachetta trim enjoying some Saturday afternoon sunshine, with Kuzi in the background. 

The quality and craftsmanship of this piece amazes me. It’s from October 2003, almost 19 years old and looks genuinely pristine and almost brand new. Hardware, canvas and leather in absolutely fantastic shape. How I wish I could buy something like this brand new from LV today.


----------



## Sibelle

I am just so happy that I got this lovely bag: NeoNoe BB with matching Rosalie wallet


----------



## jasa333

Sibelle said:


> I am just so happy that I got this lovely bag: NeoNoe BB with matching Rosalie wallet
> 
> View attachment 5616667


 Omg. That color is beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

boyoverboard said:


> View attachment 5616663
> 
> 
> Original style multicolore blanc clés with vachetta trim enjoying some Saturday afternoon sunshine, with Kuzi in the background.
> 
> The quality and craftsmanship of this piece amazes me. It’s from October 2003, almost 19 years old and looks genuinely pristine and almost brand new. Hardware, canvas and leather in absolutely fantastic shape. How I wish I could buy something like this brand new from LV today.
> 
> View attachment 5616662


I love it! You're so lucky to have this piece. And I hear you! I so miss Marc Jacobs as creative director  and the quality of LV of decades past! I am also fortunate to have pieces from that time as well. Enjoy your Saturday with your cute dog.


----------



## boyoverboard

Sibelle said:


> I am just so happy that I got this lovely bag: NeoNoe BB with matching Rosalie wallet
> 
> View attachment 5616667


Gorgeous. Love that colour so much!


----------



## boyoverboard

PrayersandPurses said:


> I love it! You're so lucky to have this piece. And I hear you! I so miss Marc Jacobs as creative director  and the quality of LV of decades past! I am also fortunate to have pieces from that time as well. Enjoy your Saturday with your cute dog.


Thank you.  

I love that I have pieces from this era too. I feel thankful that I got into LV and was able to buy it when I did. A shame I couldn’t afford it even longer ago, when the prices were even lower, but glad all the same.


----------



## Iamminda

One more day out this year with this pretty summer piece .  Happy Weekend


----------



## LL777

On the way to Costco


----------



## Bumbles

Sibelle said:


> I am just so happy that I got this lovely bag: NeoNoe BB with matching Rosalie wallet
> 
> View attachment 5616667


It’s gorgeous and the perfect shade of blue.


----------



## nyeredzi

TC1 said:


> Hotel room, featuring a TV program with Chris Hemsworth
> View attachment 5615606


Hubba hubba. Bag’s cute too


----------



## bagsamplified

Bryant said:


> Trying out my Rose Bag Charm on my Taurillon Illusion Multipockets Backpack
> View attachment 5612600
> View attachment 5612601
> View attachment 5612602
> View attachment 5612603


This is still my favourite collection! Looks awesome with the rose charm!


----------



## bagsamplified

23adeline said:


> Happy bright Sunday!
> I think this RCP matches this Nano Alma well besides acting as hand sanitizer case
> View attachment 5612825
> View attachment 5612826


You're right, PERFECT combo!!


----------



## 23adeline

Happy Sunday ! 
Bringing our 2 puppies to vet for vaccination and I think these are the most suitable bag and slippers


----------



## brnicutie

I took my parents out for their anniversary dinner.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Iamminda said:


> One more day out this year with this pretty summer piece .  Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616864


Hi IM
 What a lovely piece! I love the strap!
I hope you’re having a great weekend!


----------



## mrshoneybunny8

Sharing my most recent purchase from LV is my Rosalie Coin Purse in Empreinte Turquiose leather


----------



## EveyB

brnicutie said:


> I took my parents out for their anniversary dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617350
> View attachment 5617351
> View attachment 5617352
> View attachment 5617353
> View attachment 5617354
> View attachment 5617355


A beautiful special bag for a special occasion! I hope you had a wonderful day with your parents! The food looks delicious


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> One more day out this year with this pretty summer piece .  Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616864


This chain/leather strap looks so lovely with your Kirigami pochette and you are right to enjoy your summer bags as long as possible!   Happy Sunday!


----------



## bbcerisette66

brnicutie said:


> I took my parents out for their anniversary dinner.


the food looks yummy.  it's very nice of you.  happy birthday to your parents.


----------



## Cathindy

23adeline said:


> Happy Sunday !
> Bringing our 2 puppies to vet for vaccination and I think these are the most suitable bag and slippers
> View attachment 5617156



Oohhh, I didn’t know you have pups! I love dogs  I would love to see a picture of them


----------



## Iamminda

chloebagfreak said:


> Hi IM
> What a lovely piece! I love the strap!
> I hope you’re having a great weekend!






EveyB said:


> This chain/leather strap looks so lovely with your Kirigami pochette and you are right to enjoy your summer bags as long as possible!   Happy Sunday!



Thanks so much, sweet ladies


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> I took my parents out for their anniversary dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617350
> View attachment 5617351
> View attachment 5617352
> View attachment 5617353
> View attachment 5617354
> View attachment 5617355



Happy Anniversary to your parents — what a sweet daughter you are to celebrate their special day with such a wonderul feast!!  Especially drooling over that lobster dish (my favorite way of eating lobster)!  I forgot you have the gorgeous Fornasetti Alma — it’s a true work of art and I wished I had gotten one.  Have a great Sunday .


----------



## Loriad

Grocery shopping and saw this mug on clearance. Couldn't resist this color!


----------



## brnicutie

EveyB said:


> A beautiful special bag for a special occasion! I hope you had a wonderful day with your parents! The food looks delicious





bbcerisette66 said:


> the food looks yummy.  it's very nice of you.  happy birthday to your parents.





Iamminda said:


> Happy Anniversary to your parents — what a sweet daughter you are to celebrate their special day with such a wonderul feast!!  Especially drooling over that lobster dish (my favorite way of eating lobster)!  I forgot you have the gorgeous Fornasetti Alma — it’s a true work of art and I wished I had gotten one.  Have a great Sunday .


It was nice to have a family dinner. My parents were so happy that it was their anniversary. Have a fabulous Sunday everyone.


----------



## fyn72

My 50th birthday celebration, my first time ever having an Espresso Martini! It was delicious! I brought my DE Favorite and my daughter her Mono Favorite


----------



## Loriad

fyn72 said:


> My 50th birthday celebration, my first time ever having an Espresso Martini! It was delicious
> 
> View attachment 5617573


Happy Birthday!!! Love the Favorite and the martini! Hope it was a great day!


----------



## Loriad

brnicutie said:


> I took my parents out for their anniversary dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617350
> View attachment 5617351
> View attachment 5617352
> View attachment 5617353
> View attachment 5617354
> View attachment 5617355


This looks fabulous! Happy Anniversary to your parents!


----------



## Loriad

23adeline said:


> Happy Sunday !
> Bringing our 2 puppies to vet for vaccination and I think these are the most suitable bag and slippers
> View attachment 5617156


Great bag and shoes! I don't think I knew you had dogs! I have 2 dogs, too.


----------



## Loriad

LL777 said:


> On the way to Costco
> 
> View attachment 5616934


Every time I see this bag, I'm so tempted!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> My 50th birthday celebration, my first time ever having an Espresso Martini! It was delicious! I brought my DE Favorite and my daughter her Mono Favorite
> 
> View attachment 5617573


Oh wow! Happy 50th  birthday fyn72!  
What lovely flowers,  and how fun for mom and daughter to have 2 different prints of the same bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LL777 said:


> On the way to Costco
> 
> View attachment 5616934


I love how this beautiful bag was totally made for your car!  It goes so well with your car interior!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sibelle said:


> I am just so happy that I got this lovely bag: NeoNoe BB with matching Rosalie wallet
> 
> View attachment 5616667


Beautiful colors!!


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh wow! Happy 50th  birthday fyn72!
> What lovely flowers,  and how fun for mom and daughter to have 2 different prints of the same bag!


Thank you!


----------



## breezyme

Debbie65 said:


> I will be taking Artsy out for errands today.
> 
> View attachment 5614640


hi , what a beauty, is the canvas thick on this bag? is it the same canvas they use for the graceful now? i'm thinking of getting this. ty


----------



## brnicutie

Loriad said:


> This looks fabulous! Happy Anniversary to your parents!


Thanks, Loriad! We had a great time.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

fyn72 said:


> My 50th birthday celebration, my first time ever having an Espresso Martini! It was delicious! I brought my DE Favorite and my daughter her Mono Favorite
> 
> View attachment 5617573


Happy 50th Birthday! Wishing you good health and happiness


----------



## Bags_4_life

fyn72 said:


> My 50th birthday celebration, my first time ever having an Espresso Martini! It was delicious! I brought my DE Favorite and my daughter her Mono Favorite
> 
> View attachment 5617573


Happy birthday! Hope you got spoiled with pressies and love. One of my fave bags and my fave drink - great pics! ❤️


----------



## Debbie65

breezyme said:


> hi , what a beauty, is the canvas thick on this bag? is it the same canvas they use for the graceful now? i'm thinking of getting this. ty


Hi there.  Thank you!  You know I never compared the Artsy canvas to the Graceful canvas but my good friend has the Graceful. I remember looking at hers and touching it but I did not compare canvases.  I don't recall it feeling any different then mine tho.  We both bought our bags within a few months from each other.  My guess is they are the same or very very close to the same.  My canvas doesn't necessarily feel thick and it DEFINITELY is not thin imo.  It has a nice pliable texture to it that I like.  It's not stiff and it just molds to however you want it to mold as time goes on.  Mine arrived completely flat with fold marks and the handle had no bend. It was pretty much straight, but as I "broke it in", it became more pliable, the creases from the folds in shipping smoothed out  and now I have the hobo silhouette I love. I hope this helps you.  I preferred the Artsy over the Graceful due to that iconic braided shoulder strap.  It's not the most comfortable strap, however if you do not load your bag up, you won't have an issue.  I heard a price increase is coming in November in the USA.  I'm  not sure how accurate that is, but just giving you a heads up just in case


----------



## fyn72

PrayersandPurses said:


> Happy 50th Birthday! Wishing you good health and happiness





Bags_4_life said:


> Happy birthday! Hope you got spoiled with pressies and love. One of my fave bags and my fave drink - great pics! ❤️


Thank you!


----------



## fyn72

Loriad said:


> Happy Birthday!!! Love the Favorite and the martini! Hope it was a great day!


Thank you! It was lovely


----------



## Dmurphy1

Still carrying her, I think it's a record for me lol !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

LL777 said:


> On the way to Costco
> 
> View attachment 5616934


Absolutely gorgeous  !!!!


----------



## Debbie65

Dmurphy1 said:


> Still carrying her, I think it's a record for me lol !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618020


Wow love it!  Striking!  Love the contrast of the black handles


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink.


----------



## Debbie65

Yes...PINK!  GOREGOUS!


----------



## Debbie65

LL777 said:


> On the way to Costco
> 
> View attachment 5616934


Lol!  I'm glad to see someone other then me that states they take their designer handbags to Costco!  Lol. Most people wait for a 'special' outing.  I do not.  EVERYDAY is a SPECIAL DAY!  I'm headed to Costco shortly myself!  Lol


----------



## Debbie65

23adeline said:


> Happy Sunday !
> Bringing our 2 puppies to vet for vaccination and I think these are the most suitable bag and slippers
> View attachment 5617156


Wow what a PERFECT set!  Love it!


----------



## GJ*

fyn72 said:


> My 50th birthday celebration, my first time ever having an Espresso Martini! It was delicious! I brought my DE Favorite and my daughter her Mono Favorite
> 
> View attachment 5617573


happy birthday!  may many dreams come true


----------



## Sunshine mama

Debbie65 said:


> Yes...PINK!  GOREGOUS!


Thank you!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Debbie65 said:


> Lol!  I'm glad to see someone other then me that states they take their designer handbags to Costco!  Lol. Most people wait for a 'special' outing.  I do not.  EVERYDAY is a SPECIAL DAY!  I'm headed to Costco shortly myself!  Lol


I take my LV's to Costco, grocery shopping, Petco, etc regardless. That's what I bought them for. To use them!


----------



## Loriad

Pop Art Suzy said:


> I take my LV's to Costco, grocery shopping, Petco, etc regardless. That's what I bought it for. To use them!


Same here!


----------



## brnicutie

I met up with some friends at the bar.


----------



## fyn72

GJ* said:


> happy birthday!  may many dreams come true


@GJ* Aww how sweet, thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

Debbie65 said:


> Wow what a PERFECT set!  Love it!





Cathindy said:


> Oohhh, I didn’t know you have pups! I love dogs  I would love to see a picture of them





Loriad said:


> Great bag and shoes! I don't think I knew you had dogs! I have 2 dogs, too.


Thanks  
My children don’t like the idea of buying pure breed puppies from pet shop , they prefer to give their love and care to abandoned dogs. All our 3 dogs were adopted and they are mixed breeds street dogs.
I don’t have pic of LV + dogs ( hope the other members won’t complain) this is a pic of our 3 months old puppies- the younger sister (black one) was hugging and hiding behind the big sister after scolded by my hubby for biting socks


----------



## 23adeline

Yesterday’s 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Today’s


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

brnicutie said:


> I met up with some friends at the bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618452


Beautiful Alma. Coincidentally there is green lighting in the background as well!  Well done


----------



## gwendo25

Starting the week with my trusted Siena and Felicie insert.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

23adeline said:


> Thanks
> My children don’t like the idea of buying pure breed puppies from pet shop , they prefer to give their love and care to abandoned dogs. All our 3 dogs were adopted and they are mixed breeds street dogs.
> I don’t have pic of LV + dogs ( hope the other members won’t complain) this is a pic of our 3 months old puppies- the younger sister (black one) was hugging and hiding behind the big sister after scolded by my hubby for biting socks
> View attachment 5618488


I love this! I also only adopt shelter pets (except for my pug that I had for 12 years until he died). I got my dog right after Covid started and I had to go through a process to view dogs at the shelter, but it was all worth it because I got the best dog. She is absolutely awesome, and so smart.


----------



## brnicutie

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Beautiful Alma. Coincidentally there is green lighting in the background as well!  Well done


Thanks blushnbellinlvoe! You have a good eye. I didn't even realize that.


----------



## Swathi

brnicutie said:


> I met up with some friends at the bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618452


wow, I have this bag in black epi, but that green totally pops out. Reminds you of bottega's signature green


----------



## brnicutie

Swathi said:


> wow, I have this bag in black epi, but that green totally pops out. Reminds you of bottega's signature green


It’s a gorgeous green. Green is my favorite color. Black is a classic tho and goes with everything. Good choice!


----------



## Debbie65

23adeline said:


> Thanks
> My children don’t like the idea of buying pure breed puppies from pet shop , they prefer to give their love and care to abandoned dogs. All our 3 dogs were adopted and they are mixed breeds street dogs.
> I don’t have pic of LV + dogs ( hope the other members won’t complain) this is a pic of our 3 months old puppies- the younger sister (black one) was hugging and hiding behind the big sister after scolded by my hubby for biting socks
> View attachment 5618488


Awwww they both are so loveable and adorable!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LL777 said:


> On the way to Costco
> 
> View attachment 5616934


This is so stunning. I'm hoping and hoping with all my might it comes in a 20 one day. It's GORGEOUS and matches your interior so well


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Thanks
> My children don’t like the idea of buying pure breed puppies from pet shop , they prefer to give their love and care to abandoned dogs. All our 3 dogs were adopted and they are mixed breeds street dogs.
> I don’t have pic of LV + dogs ( hope the other members won’t complain) this is a pic of our 3 months old puppies- the younger sister (black one) was hugging and hiding behind the big sister after scolded by my hubby for biting socks
> View attachment 5618488


They are both so cute and adorable!   Love the fact that you adopted them. We also only ever get cats that need a home


----------



## Sunshine mama

Small K pouch.


----------



## Debbie65

Love the pouch AND the Fendi!  What a cool pic with all the pumpkins!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Debbie65 said:


> Love the pouch AND the Fendi!  What a cool pic with all the pumpkins!


Thank you Debbie65!


----------



## Debbie65

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Debbie65!


For sure!


----------



## tolliv

Today, I only have my trusty key cles.


----------



## Debbie65

tolliv said:


> Today, I only have my trusty key cles.
> 
> View attachment 5619057


Sometimes that is all you need.


----------



## travelbliss

Debbie65 said:


> Lol!  I'm glad to see someone other then me that states they take their designer handbags to Costco!  Lol. Most people wait for a 'special' outing.  I do not.  *EVERYDAY is a SPECIAL DAY! * I'm headed to Costco shortly myself!  Lol


This is why I have soooo many LV "special daily" bags !!!! EVERYDAY is LV day


----------



## tolliv

Debbie65 said:


> Sometimes that is all you need.


Yes indeed!


----------



## 23adeline

Today’s bag and shoes


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Small K pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618933


What a stunning picture!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Small K pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618933


What a beautiful collection of autumnal gourds!  You’ve been busy gathering and arranging. Thank you, SSM, for the feelings of peacefulness and calm you bring me to today, and a reminder of the richness and beauty of every season.  Just as we are getting ready to say good-bye to the summer dahlias and roses, then these autumn beauties make a brilliant appearance!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Small K pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618933


J’adore la collection By the Pool. Cette couleur est magnifique. Gorgeous !
I know you understand French


----------



## Sibelle

brnicutie said:


> I met up with some friends at the bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618452


This Alma is so beautiful ! I love how your posts always contain yummy food !


----------



## brnicutie

Sibelle said:


> This Alma is so beautiful ! I love how your posts always contain yummy food !


Thanks, Sibelle! Bags and food are my two weaknesses.


----------



## brnicutie

Sunshine mama said:


> Small K pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618933


I'm loving the bags and all the pumpkins. Halloween and Thanksgiving are right around the corner. Woohoo!


----------



## kittie.baba

23adeline said:


> Today’s bag and shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619241


This bag is on my wishlist! I LOVE it.


----------



## M_Butterfly

AndreaM99 said:


> The new meets the old.
> 
> View attachment 5612098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612099


I have missed my posts.  How close are those two in tone? I have the same Noe and that is my favorite color. In an effort to get a Alma in a similar color, I got the Caramel years ago and it is a disappointment as it is dull as compared to the old Cipango.  The silver HW also does not help in my opinion.  thanks for your thoughts


----------



## Sunshine mama

brnicutie said:


> I'm loving the bags and all the pumpkins. Halloween and Thanksgiving are right around the corner. Woohoo!


Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> J’adore la collection By the Pool. Cette couleur est magnifique. Gorgeous !
> I know you understand French


Merci! Et je comprends.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> What a beautiful collection of autumnal gourds!  You’ve been busy gathering and arranging. Thank you, SSM, for the feelings of peacefulness and calm you bring me to today, and a reminder of the richness and beauty of every season.  Just as we are getting ready to say good-bye to the summer dahlias and roses, then these autumn beauties make a brilliant appearance!


Thank you!. Your words are like beautiful melodies!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> What a stunning picture!


Thank you!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Boulogne at the mountain restaurant for a dinner - I’m loving this bag!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!. Your words are like beautiful melodies!


I was really moved by the beauty of your photo. It’s just glorious!


----------



## 23adeline

kittie.baba said:


> This bag is on my wishlist! I LOVE it.


Is it still available at your region ?


----------



## 23adeline

Wave MPA with vanity pm chain


----------



## TokidokiM

23adeline said:


> Wave MPA with vanity pm chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619919


Gorgeous bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

A bigger and a serious bag today.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A bigger and a serious bag today.
> View attachment 5619999



Gorgeous bag SSSM . I love your Mylockme — wished it were _my _Lockme


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Sunshine mama said:


> A bigger and a serious bag today.
> View attachment 5619999


I actually love the simplicity of this LV bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous bag SSSM . I love your Mylockme — wished it were _my _Lockme


Thank you and that's a good one, as always,  IMMMM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

PrayersandPurses said:


> I actually love the simplicity of this LV bag


Thank you.  That's one of the reasons I love this bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Inspired by SunshineMama’s cute Speedy duo (thank you SSSM), here is my S20 paired with a little buddy today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by SunshineMama’s cute Speedy duo (thank you SSSM), here is my S20 paired with a little buddy today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620233


I'm honored! 
How fun!!! Your duo is so adorable!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by SunshineMama’s cute Speedy duo (thank you SSSM), here is my S20 paired with a little buddy today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620233


So cute


----------



## PrayersandPurses

theluckypenny said:


> One of my favorite pictures of my LV is just out and about in Boulder, CO. I think this is at Corrida. Love an outdoor patio with a view! This bag is so big, I really wanted it to have a big personality as well. The strap wrap helped but I needed more color. So this (giant) bag was hand painted by a Colorado based artist, Zavala Bespoke, who I saw painting bags at a pop up at Neiman Marcus. I couldn't be happier. I have a whole collection of painted bags because they're so pretty and special. Lauren (the artist) is great with all of her designs and this is my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620251


Lovely painting   Is that the All In GM?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm honored!
> How fun!!! Your duo is so adorable!





PrayersandPurses said:


> So cute



Thanks ladies .


----------



## Sunshine mama

theluckypenny said:


> One of my favorite pictures of my LV is just out and about in Boulder, CO. I think this is at Corrida. Love an outdoor patio with a view! This bag is so big, I really wanted it to have a big personality as well. The strap wrap helped but I needed more color. So this (giant) bag was hand painted by a Colorado based artist, Zavala Bespoke, who I saw painting bags at a pop up at Neiman Marcus. I couldn't be happier. I have a whole collection of painted bags because they're so pretty and special. Lauren (the artist) is great with all of her designs and this is my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620251


It's so cool! How is the paint holding up?


----------



## MeepMeep67

Super nice work event at winery


----------



## 23adeline

Busy morning today, went to my boy’s school for report card day, using Since 1854 Capucines Mini with  strap from Japanese Cruiser because I want a long crossbody 
	

		
			
		

		
	



After that went to telecommunication service center , bringing OTG MM along because I need to carry some documents and company rubber stamps
	

		
			
		

		
	



And then went to bank 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Kirigami big pouch is useful to carry some cash


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by SunshineMama’s cute Speedy duo (thank you SSSM), here is my S20 paired with a little buddy today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620233


How cute!   Love your picture!


----------



## EveyB

MeepMeep67 said:


> Super nice work event at winery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620489


Very pretty! Happy to hear the event was so nice, and at a winery too!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> A bigger and a serious bag today.
> View attachment 5619999


The Lockme collection is so classy and gorgeous and timeless. I love it


----------



## MeepMeep67

Sunshine mama said:


> A bigger and a serious bag today.
> View attachment 5619999


Classic beauty!  


Iamminda said:


> Inspired by SunshineMama’s cute Speedy duo (thank you SSSM), here is my S20 paired with a little buddy today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620233


So cute!! I carried my speedy 20 the other day! I love that bag. Your nano is so darn cute !!


theluckypenny said:


> One of my favorite pictures of my LV is just out and about in Boulder, CO. I think this is at Corrida. Love an outdoor patio with a view! This bag is so big, I really wanted it to have a big personality as well. The strap wrap helped but I needed more color. So this (giant) bag was hand painted by a Colorado based artist, Zavala Bespoke, who I saw painting bags at a pop up at Neiman Marcus. I couldn't be happier. I have a whole collection of painted bags because they're so pretty and special. Lauren (the artist) is great with all of her designs and this is my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620251


SO beautiful


EveyB said:


> Very pretty! Happy to hear the event was so nice, and at a winery too!


Thank you my friend! It was so lovely.  Opps I forgot my wine in the picture! But the bonus was getting to take the beautiful fresh flower center piece home! Smells so good.  And there were enough of them left, I was able to grab one for Mum too, she will be so happy when I give it to her tomorrow


----------



## Sunshine mama

theluckypenny said:


> The paint is great! Never any fading of cracking or anything like that. I know it's a paint meant for leather so it's able to bend without cracking like normal paint would. I will say that I do keep my bags in the dust bag when I'm not taking them out and I'm pretty nice to my bags, but not to the paint of treating them any differently if they have paint on them. It's crazy long-lasting. I have a bell-boy  wallet that has the bellboy printed on by LV that faded whereas the Zavala Bespoke paintings I have are literally the same as when I got them. It came with care instructions so I just followed them! Would recommend!


Thank you for the info! I looked up the company and it has your bag!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> The Lockme collection is so classy and gorgeous and timeless. I love it


Thank you! I love it too.
Wouldn't it be cool if LV made a smaller top handle Mylockme satchel with a detachable strap in bright and classic colors? Or even in a DE pattern.


----------



## 23adeline

Received this Bicolor Nano Speedy today and some comparison pics


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I love it too.
> Wouldn't it be cool if LV made a smaller top handle Mylockme satchel with a detachable strap in bright and classic colors? Or even in a DE pattern.


Yes it would be so cool


----------



## Debbie65

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Boulogne at the mountain restaurant for a dinner - I’m loving this bag!
> View attachment 5619567


Me too!  Anything with a chain attached to it I'm all over it! Lol.  I saw the same bag yesterday while I was in the boutique looking for accessories for my "new" Speedy Cube.  I saw a woman looking at your bag. I love the shape of it along with the leather. It's a very nice piece!  Adding the chain is just icing on the cake for me!


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> How cute!   Love your picture!



Thank you E — have a good weekend


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> So cute!! I carried my speedy 20 the other day! I love that bag. Your nano is so darn cute !!
> 
> 
> Thank you my friend! It was so lovely.  Opps I forgot my wine in the picture! But the bonus was getting to take the beautiful fresh flower center piece home! Smells so good.  And there were enough of them left, I was able to grab one for Mum too, she will be so happy when I give it to her tomorrow





MeepMeep67 said:


> Super nice work event at winery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620489



So cute MM — love your Vivienne Hollywood Felicie .  Glad to hear you had a fun event at the winery (lucky you ).  Thanks for the S20 LVoe. You are the one who inspired me to get it since you were probably the first one here to post beautiful mod shots of it — so thank you my friend .  Have a lovely visit with you Mum this weekend


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Thank you E — have a good weekend


Thank you Minda! Have a wonderful weekend too


----------



## ilovelions8

Accompanying me to work today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Debbie65 said:


> Me too!  Anything with a chain attached to it I'm all over it! Lol.  I saw the same bag yesterday while I was in the boutique looking for accessories for my "new" Speedy Cube.  I saw a woman looking at your bag. I love the shape of it along with the leather. It's a very nice piece!  Adding the chain is just icing on the cake for me!


Did you take your new gorgeous Speedy Cube to the store? If so,  did the SAs say anything?


----------



## Cookie18

New LV Loop Hobo - love


----------



## Debbie65

Sunshine mama said:


> Did you take your new gorgeous Speedy Cube to the store? If so,  did the SAs say anything?


Yes I sure did take my "new" Speedy Cube there!  Lol.  I was on the hunt to find some type of accessory but no luck.  I'm still searching tho!  Yes my SA loved it and another came over to look as well.  They were surprised of the condition.  My SA remembers it being one of the runway pieces.  I went to a restaurant afterwards and saw my Chanel SA there. She loved it too.  I think it's a perfect winter bag due to the brown velour and the care free leather.   It will look nice with boots, a nice thick sweater and nice cream coat!  Yes!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cookie18 said:


> New LV Loop Hobo - love
> 
> View attachment 5621191


Dang! It looks really good on you!


----------



## Debbie65

Cookie18 said:


> New LV Loop Hobo - love
> 
> View attachment 5621191


Oh yes!  Beautiful beautiful bag!  Congratulations!  I bet you are thrilled to have this piece!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Debbie65 said:


> Yes I sure did take my "new" Speedy Cube there!  Lol.  I was on the hunt to find some type of accessory but no luck.  I'm still searching tho!  Yes my SA loved it and another came over to look as well.  They were surprised of the condition.  My SA remembers it being one of the runway pieces.  I went to a restaurant afterwards and saw my Chanel SA there. She loved it too.  I think it's a perfect winter bag due to the brown velour and the care free leather.   It will look nice with boots, a nice thick sweater and nice cream coat!  Yes!


Oh the way you're going to style it makes me want one too!


----------



## Debbie65

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh the way you're going to style it makes me want one too!


Yes I'm not going to leave her be!  Lol. It will take some time to find something that will compliment the bag, give it a newer look but not being over the top.  I have some ideas...just need to find where my ideas are being sold at!  Lol.


----------



## Mapoon

Saturday date for us since our daughter has a play date with her friends. Bringing this cutie to the city to window shop and have lunch.The nano speedy packs way more than you expect and you can tell how often I use it. Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Debbie65

Mapoon said:


> Saturday date for us since our daughter has a play date with her friends. Bringing this cutie to the city to window shop and have lunch.The nano speedy packs way more than you expect and you can tell how often I use it. Have a great Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 5621205


I used the same charm on my nano when I had it.  It had a quality issue so LV refunded my money and I used it towards the 20.  I missed my nano so I went and bought the HL. I use the charm on my 20 and HL.


----------



## Debbie65

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh the way you're going to style it makes me want one too!


I say go get one!  I am noticing the "checkered" trend is popping up in bags now.  Perhaps I got mine at the right time.  Lol


----------



## Cookie18

Debbie65 said:


> Oh yes!  Beautiful beautiful bag!  Congratulations!  I bet you are thrilled to have this piece!



So excited to have this. As I purchased mine, the second (and last) one they had in stock also went.  I think she might be a keeper!


----------



## l8dbug

Sibelle said:


> I am just so happy that I got this lovely bag: NeoNoe BB with matching Rosalie wallet
> 
> View attachment 5616667


Is this a new color?  It’s gorgeous!


----------



## Cookie18

Debbie65 said:


> Oh yes!  Beautiful beautiful bag!  Congratulations!  I bet you are thrilled to have this piece!





Sunshine mama said:


> Dang! It looks really good on you!



It’s so good. So light and squishy. Love it already.


----------



## Debbie65

Cookie18 said:


> So excited to have this. As I purchased mine, the second (and last) one they had in stock also went.  I think she might be a keeper!


Oh yes!  She is a keeper!  Hobo style, reverse monogram AND a chain!  Wow!  Keep her!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mapoon said:


> Saturday date for us since our daughter has a play date with her friends. Bringing this cutie to the city to window shop and have lunch.The nano speedy packs way more than you expect and you can tell how often I use it. Have a great Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 5621205


Cute as heck!


----------



## BleuSaphir




----------



## Sibelle

l8dbug said:


> Is this a new color?  It’s gorgeous!


Thank you! This was a limited edition color this summer.


----------



## GJ*

back from the weekly market.  after i've had so much on my mind over the last few months and my husband travels a lot on business, i'm happy when he comes back tonight and have rewarded me with fresh flowers to make things nice for us at home.


----------



## Mapoon

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute as heck!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Debbie65 said:


> Me too!  Anything with a chain attached to it I'm all over it! Lol.  I saw the same bag yesterday while I was in the boutique looking for accessories for my "new" Speedy Cube.  I saw a woman looking at your bag. I love the shape of it along with the leather. It's a very nice piece!  Adding the chain is just icing on the cake for me!


Thank you so much hun for your kind words!  I fully agree with you - love the look of this chain so much, it truly elevates the look no matter if worn dressy on a shoulder or crossbody. Wish you a nice weekend


----------



## Mapoon

Debbie65 said:


> I used the same charm on my nano when I had it.  It had a quality issue so LV refunded my money and I used it towards the 20.  I missed my nano so I went and bought the HL. I use the charm on my 20 and HL.


Nice!! High 5! I’m lucky mine didn’t have any issues…well a very very tiny misalignment on the zip but it’s not enough for me to return as I waited 4 months for it. I went to LV today and the SA admired my bag…this is one that I will not plan to part with.. the HL is just abit smaller…and I think 20 is a great in between too!


----------



## Debbie65

Mapoon said:


> Nice!! High 5! I’m lucky mine didn’t have any issues…well a very very tiny misalignment on the zip but it’s not enough for me to return as I waited 4 months for it. I went to LV today and the SA admired my bag…this is one that I will not plan to part with.. the HL is just abit smaller…and I think 20 is a great in between too!


Yes I was bummed having to turn in mine. It's such a little cutie!  2 of my vachetta tabs were peeling apart from itself.  It was the 2 leather tabs on the side that touches my body when worn as crossbody. I had the bag about 3 weeks and used it only about 5 times.  I turned it into LV for repair.  It got accepted initially but then later I received a call that they had NO vachetta to fix my bag!  They didn't elaborate when I wanted more details.  Anyway they agreed to just refund me.  Yes the HL is slightly smaller but it still holds a bunch. I use it when I need a small crossbody that will still hold all I need.


----------



## Debbie65

Sibelle said:


> I am just so happy that I got this lovely bag: NeoNoe BB with matching Rosalie wallet
> 
> View attachment 5616667


Wow!  Absolutely stunning!


----------



## gwendo25

Spending Saturday with my Croisette!


----------



## 23adeline

Playing matchy matchy game again. Nigo Japanese Cruiser bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Keeping some small items in Kirigami medium pouch so that I do not have to do fishing to take out small items .


----------



## Biik Zou

Hi there..
I’m new here but I love to share my collection with you. Here are One of my fav.  LV Bronze Monogram Vernis Christie GM crossbody bag. I was lucky to have it when the previous owner@ my aunt says it’s time the bag to go along with new owner and that would be me! My aunt has been collector of branded Bags since she migrated to Dubai.


----------



## Biik Zou

And another fav is my LV Multi-color Alexandra Wallet. I bought it for myself at local online thrifty Preloved Shop. Worth to have One for myself!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Biik Zou said:


> Hi there..
> I’m new here but I love to share my collection with you. Here are One of my fav.  LV Bronze Monogram Vernis Christie GM crossbody bag. I was lucky to have it when the previous owner@ my aunt says it’s time the bag to go along with new owner and that would be me! My aunt has been collector of branded Bags since she migrated to Dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621560


What a gem! Bronze vernis is beautiful. A lot of my earlier pieces was vernis. I wish LV continued more production of this leather finish.  Enjoy!


----------



## Biik Zou

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> What a gem! Bronze vernis is beautiful. A lot of my earlier pieces was vernis. I wish LV continued more production of this leather finish.  Enjoy!


Yes, agree to that. It’s totally unique among other LV bags. And big thing that attract attention to what’s no longer available.


----------



## Debbie65

23adeline said:


> Playing matchy matchy game again. Nigo Japanese Cruiser bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621545
> 
> Keeping some small items in Kirigami medium pouch so that I do not have to do fishing to take out small items .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621548


I like matchy matchy!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Biik Zou said:


> Hi there..
> I’m new here but I love to share my collection with you. Here are One of my fav.  LV Bronze Monogram Vernis Christie GM crossbody bag. I was lucky to have it when the previous owner@ my aunt says it’s time the bag to go along with new owner and that would be me! My aunt has been collector of branded Bags since she migrated to Dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621560


Congratulations! It's a beautiful vintage bag. I love monogram vernis.


----------



## Loriad

Shoe shopping with Galliera!


----------



## spongepig

UK road-tripping with Boétie pm, I ordered breakfast this morning at the hotel and they very kindly brought out an extra eggs Benedict on my plate for her! 

This is the first big trip for Boétie, and also my very first time using any of my Kirigami pochette. This is the medium of the trio, and inside is mine and my husband’s passports.

I’ve also brought the large and small Kirigami pochettes with me, but I’m not sure if I’ll use it on this trip cos I haven’t yet bought a converter/insert, and I don’t know if I can trust myself carrying it as a clutch (also I’ve got dinner booked in central London and would be getting Tube instead of driving, and I’m nervous a clutch will get snatched!)


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> So cute MM — love your Vivienne Hollywood Felicie .  Glad to hear you had a fun event at the winery (lucky you ).  Thanks for the S20 LVoe. You are the one who inspired me to get it since you were probably the first one here to post beautiful mod shots of it — so thank you my friend .  Have a lovely visit with you Mum this weekend


Thank you IM!!


----------



## EveyB

spongepig said:


> View attachment 5621792
> 
> UK road-tripping with Boétie pm, I ordered breakfast this morning at the hotel and they very kindly brought out an extra eggs Benedict on my plate for her!
> 
> This is the first big trip for Boétie, and also my very first time using any of my Kirigami pochette. This is the medium of the trio, and inside is mine and my husband’s passports.
> 
> I’ve also brought the large and small Kirigami pochettes with me, but I’m not sure if I’ll use it on this trip cos I haven’t yet bought a converter/insert, and I don’t know if I can trust myself carrying it as a clutch (also I’ve got dinner booked in central London and would be getting Tube instead of driving, and I’m nervous a clutch will get snatched!)


Your Boétie, Kirigami and eggs Benedict look delicious! Have a great trip through the UK!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Went with Boulogne to LV to pick up my repair (and take a small new friend home)


----------



## Chablis

Loriad said:


> Shoe shopping with Galliera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621760


Is that a PM or GM? Amazing condition!! Love it!!!


----------



## Loriad

Chablis said:


> Is that a PM or GM? Amazing condition!! Love it!!!


It's a PM. Thank you! The quality of this bag is impeccable!


----------



## Loriad

spongepig said:


> View attachment 5621792
> 
> UK road-tripping with Boétie pm, I ordered breakfast this morning at the hotel and they very kindly brought out an extra eggs Benedict on my plate for her!
> 
> This is the first big trip for Boétie, and also my very first time using any of my Kirigami pochette. This is the medium of the trio, and inside is mine and my husband’s passports.
> 
> I’ve also brought the large and small Kirigami pochettes with me, but I’m not sure if I’ll use it on this trip cos I haven’t yet bought a converter/insert, and I don’t know if I can trust myself carrying it as a clutch (also I’ve got dinner booked in central London and would be getting Tube instead of driving, and I’m nervous a clutch will get snatched!)


Love this bag! And eggs Benedict!


----------



## 23adeline

Happy relaxing Sunday


----------



## octoberrrush

Out to a museum this beautiful Sunday


----------



## VintageAndVino

Flying with what has become my most used work travel bag: my vintage Lussac. She looks good for 27!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

VintageAndVino said:


> Flying with what has become my most used work travel bag: my vintage Lussac. She looks good for 27!
> View attachment 5622369


Beautiful! These vintage bags are just priceless! Wishing you safe travels


----------



## travelbliss

GJ* said:


> back from the weekly market.  after i've had so much on my mind over the last few months and my husband travels a lot on business, i'm happy when he comes back tonight and have rewarded me with fresh flowers to make things nice for us at home.
> View attachment 5621462


Just LVoe the Catogram bag charm chain on this bag !!  That was one I surely missed out on !!


----------



## travelbliss

gwendo25 said:


> Spending Saturday with my Croisette!
> 
> View attachment 5621541


This bag is perfect for bag chain charms.  Stunning combo !!


----------



## travelbliss

VintageAndVino said:


> Flying with what has become my most used work travel bag: my vintage Lussac. She looks good for 27!
> View attachment 5622369


Spectacular condition !!  Fabulous workmanship and durability of the original Epi leathers are what make this look sooo good.


----------



## LeahLVoes

Love this little beauty and how subtle it is.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

LeahLVoes said:


> Love this little beauty and how subtle it is.
> View attachment 5622482


I love it too


----------



## bbcerisette66

octoberrrush said:


> View attachment 5622306
> 
> 
> Out to a museum this beautiful Sunday


Such a beauty


----------



## gwendo25

travelbliss said:


> This bag is perfect for bag chain charms.  Stunning combo !!


Thank you, it does work well!


----------



## GJ*

brunch in the garden house


and i'm so happy that after more than 2 months, käfer can finally be without a helmet again and his eye has almost healed


----------



## brnicutie

I met up with the parents for dim sum.


----------



## VintageAndVino

PrayersandPurses said:


> Beautiful! These vintage bags are just priceless! Wishing you safe travels





travelbliss said:


> Spectacular condition !! Fabulous workmanship and durability of the original Epi leathers are what make this look sooo good.


Thank you! The quality of vintage epi really is amazing.  I can put it in the overhead without fear!


----------



## 23adeline

Using this Rose Pale Alma BB today 
	

		
			
		

		
	




last night switching bag from nano speedy to Alma BB


----------



## PrayersandPurses

23adeline said:


> Using this Rose Pale Alma BB today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623078
> View attachment 5623079
> 
> last night switching bag from nano speedy to Alma BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623080


Love the Alma


----------



## Fiction-Writer

Customized Brentwood at the hospital


----------



## travelbliss

Fiction-Writer said:


> Customized Brentwood at the hospital
> 
> View attachment 5623370


Hope you are ok !!!


----------



## Fiction-Writer

I’m ok. My great aunt shattered her pelvis and she is not eligible for surgery so we are headed home


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fiction-Writer said:


> I’m ok. My great aunt shattered her pelvis and she is not eligible for surgery so we are headed home


Oh no! I hope she gets well soon!!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

boyoverboard said:


> View attachment 5616663
> 
> 
> Original style multicolore blanc clés with vachetta trim enjoying some Saturday afternoon sunshine, with Kuzi in the background.
> 
> The quality and craftsmanship of this piece amazes me. It’s from October 2003, almost 19 years old and looks genuinely pristine and almost brand new. Hardware, canvas and leather in absolutely fantastic shape. How I wish I could buy something like this brand new from LV today.
> 
> View attachment 5616662


Everything about this pic makes me happy!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> One more day out this year with this pretty summer piece .  Happy Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616864


That’s such a ray of sunshine! Love the strap you added too M!


----------



## Aliluvlv

fyn72 said:


> My 50th birthday celebration, my first time ever having an Espresso Martini! It was delicious! I brought my DE Favorite and my daughter her Mono Favorite
> 
> View attachment 5617573


Happy happy birthday dear fyn!  Welcome to the club!  Hope you had a fabulous time! Sounds like I need to try that martini


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Thanks
> My children don’t like the idea of buying pure breed puppies from pet shop , they prefer to give their love and care to abandoned dogs. All our 3 dogs were adopted and they are mixed breeds street dogs.
> I don’t have pic of LV + dogs ( hope the other members won’t complain) this is a pic of our 3 months old puppies- the younger sister (black one) was hugging and hiding behind the big sister after scolded by my hubby for biting socks
> View attachment 5618488


So precious!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by SunshineMama’s cute Speedy duo (thank you SSSM), here is my S20 paired with a little buddy today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh that’s so adorable!  Love it M!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Just returned from a week of vacation in Orlando (and experienced my first hurricane but I had Vivienne to help comfort me). We were very lucky where we were and didn’t even lose power but my thoughts are with everyone who wasn’t so lucky.


----------



## musiclover

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## musiclover

I think I pushed too many buttons!  Might be time to say good night!


----------



## ildera5

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5623673
> 
> View attachment 5623674
> 
> Just returned from a week of vacation in Orlando (and experienced my first hurricane but I had Vivienne to help comfort me). We were very lucky where we were and didn’t even lose power but my thoughts are with everyone who wasn’t so lucky.


 
Ooh, where did you get the Rescuers pouch from?


----------



## Aliluvlv

ildera5 said:


> Ooh, where did you get the Rescuers pouch from?


I love that you knew it was the rescuers! I got it from Disney.com in June. Sadly I bought it full price and a few weeks ago they were put on sale, so they might be sold out now.


----------



## ildera5

Aliluvlv said:


> I love that you knew it was the rescuers! I got it from Disney.com in June. Sadly I bought it full price and a few weeks ago they were put on sale, so they might be sold out now.



Oh drat! There is no Canadian version of the Web site, and I believe all our stores here are gone. I will just admire yours .


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5623673
> 
> View attachment 5623674
> 
> Just returned from a week of vacation in Orlando (and experienced my first hurricane but I had Vivienne to help comfort me). We were very lucky where we were and didn’t even lose power but my thoughts are with everyone who wasn’t so lucky.



So happy to see you, A, — and your cute Vivienne and lovely LC and accessories . (The worrywart  in me was thinking about you last week and hope you were out of harm’s way).  Glad to hear you are back home safely .


----------



## bagsamplified

brnicutie said:


> I took my parents out for their anniversary dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617350
> View attachment 5617351
> View attachment 5617352
> View attachment 5617353
> View attachment 5617354
> View attachment 5617355


Your Fornasetti Alma suits the setting so well!! What a lovely anniversary celebration for your parents


----------



## brnicutie

bagsamplified said:


> Your Fornasetti Alma suits the setting so well!! What a lovely anniversary celebration for your parents


Thank you! They had a good time.


----------



## fyn72

Aliluvlv said:


> Happy happy birthday dear fyn!  Welcome to the club!  Hope you had a fabulous time! Sounds like I need to try that martini


Aww thank you sweetie! It was lovely, the Espresso Martini was the only drink I had but it was GOOD!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DD3's bag next to a cake made by DD2.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> So happy to see you, A, — and your cute Vivienne and lovely LC and accessories . (The worrywart  in me was thinking about you last week and hope you were out of harm’s way).  Glad to hear you are back home safely .


You are the absolute sweetest Minda! Thank you so much for your thoughts!  Yes, we were on lockdown for 2 days in the hotel but we were very lucky. The hotel staff did an amazing job keeping things running. We bought Jurassic Park Uno and played a few rounds of that in between watching scary movies. Now I get to catch up on all the eye candy on tPF.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> DD3's bag next to a cake made by DD2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623834


Gorgeous!  All of it! I can’t believe she made that beautiful cake!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5623673
> 
> View attachment 5623674
> 
> Just returned from a week of vacation in Orlando (and experienced my first hurricane but I had Vivienne to help comfort me). We were very lucky where we were and didn’t even lose power but my thoughts are with everyone who wasn’t so lucky.


Welcome home! That must have been a horrifying experience. I have been following the news and it's sooooo sad. I love Florida, especially Orlando. Glad you were all okay


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Gorgeous!  All of it! I can’t believe she made that beautiful cake!


Thank you. 
She never ceases to surprise me.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> DD3's bag next to a cake made by DD2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623834



Yum!  Amazing cake — and amazing DD .


----------



## jasa333

My husband took me to LV for our 5th anniversary. I got the up and away bandeau for my bagatelle and the Alma bb in DE. So happy


----------



## PrayersandPurses

jasa333 said:


> My husband took me to LV for our 5th anniversary. I got the up and away bandeau for my bagatelle and the Alma bb in DE. So happy
> 
> View attachment 5624072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624073


Happy 5th Anniversary  What a sweet hubby you have. I love the Alma Wear her in the best of health and happiness


----------



## jasa333

PrayersandPurses said:


> Happy 5th Anniversary  What a sweet hubby you have. I love the Alma Wear her in the best of health and happiness


Thank you! The Alma is so classic!


----------



## brnicutie

Sunshine mama said:


> DD3's bag next to a cake made by DD2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623834


Wow, the cake looks beautiful and store bought. Your daughter is a talented baker.


----------



## bagsamplified

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5623673
> 
> View attachment 5623674
> 
> Just returned from a week of vacation in Orlando (and experienced my first hurricane but I had Vivienne to help comfort me). We were very lucky where we were and didn’t even lose power but my thoughts are with everyone who wasn’t so lucky.


Glad you are OK!


----------



## foxgal

Heading out shopping on a beautiful fall day with my vintage Speedy 25.


----------



## fyn72

Sunshine mama said:


> DD3's bag next to a cake made by DD2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623834


 What a beautuiful cake! Your daughter is very talented! Flowers so pretty too, psm adorable


----------



## PrayersandPurses

foxgal said:


> Heading out shopping on a beautiful fall day with my vintage Speedy 25.
> 
> View attachment 5624251


Wow! I love how you added that strap. It looks amazing Hmmm I have the 16mm mono strap, I wonder if that would look ok?


----------



## foxgal

PrayersandPurses said:


> Wow! I love how you added that strap. It looks amazing Hmmm I have the 16mm mono strap, I wonder if that would look ok?



Thank you! For sure your mono strap would match perfectly! Just need to add some D-rings - cheap at Amazon, Etsy, craft shops, etc.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Yum!  Amazing cake — and amazing DD .


Awww thank you IMMMMM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> What a beautuiful cake! Your daughter is very talented! Flowers so pretty too, psm adorable


Thank you fyn!


----------



## Sunshine mama

brnicutie said:


> Wow, the cake looks beautiful and store bought. Your daughter is a talented baker.


Thank you brnicutie!  She loves to bake pretty things.


----------



## EveyB

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5623673
> 
> View attachment 5623674
> 
> Just returned from a week of vacation in Orlando (and experienced my first hurricane but I had Vivienne to help comfort me). We were very lucky where we were and didn’t even lose power but my thoughts are with everyone who wasn’t so lucky.


So happy to hear you were safe during that terrible storm.   
Love your Pochette and all other accessories too.


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> DD3's bag next to a cake made by DD2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623834


Wow that’s incredible! Your DD is very talented! Love the entire picture


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> DD3's bag next to a cake made by DD2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623834


Such a pretty picture and that cake is just gorgeous!  What a special talent to be able to bake and decorate so beautifully.


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5623673
> 
> View attachment 5623674
> 
> Just returned from a week of vacation in Orlando (and experienced my first hurricane but I had Vivienne to help comfort me). We were very lucky where we were and didn’t even lose power but my thoughts are with everyone who wasn’t so lucky.


Such a fun combination of SLGs and I just love the colour of your Longchamp!  It’s perfect for autumn. Glad you had fun and made it safely home.


----------



## 23adeline

Using my precious Dauphine EW today 
	

		
			
		

		
	



LV Arch bag yesterday


----------



## spongepig

foxgal said:


> Heading out shopping on a beautiful fall day with my vintage Speedy 25.
> 
> View attachment 5624251


That looks gorgeous! I’m gonna start looking for vintage speedys now!


----------



## fyn72

Coffee date with my mum, daughter and grandson


----------



## balen.girl

Found a pretty bike next to our hotel.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Such a pretty picture and that cake is just gorgeous!  What a special talent to be able to bake and decorate so beautifully.


Thank you music! She just loves to bake.


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> Wow that’s incredible! Your DD is very talented! Love the entire picture


Thank you Evey!   She's been baking and cooking since she was in 4th grade.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5623673
> 
> View attachment 5623674
> 
> Just returned from a week of vacation in Orlando (and experienced my first hurricane but I had Vivienne to help comfort me). We were very lucky where we were and didn’t even lose power but my thoughts are with everyone who wasn’t so lucky.


Wow that must have been frightening. 
Glad you're safe and back!


----------



## Aliluvlv

PrayersandPurses said:


> Welcome home! That must have been a horrifying experience. I have been following the news and it's sooooo sad. I love Florida, especially Orlando. Glad you were all okay





bagsamplified said:


> Glad you are OK!





EveyB said:


> So happy to hear you were safe during that terrible storm.
> Love your Pochette and all other accessories too.





musiclover said:


> Such a fun combination of SLGs and I just love the colour of your Longchamp!  It’s perfect for autumn. Glad you had fun and made it safely home.





Sunshine mama said:


> Wow that must have been frightening.
> Glad you're safe and back!


Thank you my sweet friends!   It’s nice to be home enjoying the beautiful fall weather and catching up on everyone’s lovely posts!


----------



## Loriad

Sunshine mama said:


> DD3's bag next to a cake made by DD2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623834


Wow! What an adorable cake!


----------



## 23adeline

At work with Capucines BB borrowing chain of Dauphine EW, and wearing Garden bandeau to add some green to match with my Capucines


----------



## MeepMeep67

Fiction-Writer said:


> I’m ok. My great aunt shattered her pelvis and she is not eligible for surgery so we are headed home


Hope your great aunt is doing well. Sending healing thoughts her way


----------



## octoberrrush

Keepall holding all my essentials for a swim today


----------



## MeepMeep67

brnicutie said:


> I met up with the parents for dim sum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623019
> View attachment 5623020
> View attachment 5623021
> View attachment 5623022


I always enjoy your photos! and always such great food and bags!


----------



## MeepMeep67

GJ* said:


> brunch in the garden house
> View attachment 5622940
> 
> and i'm so happy that after more than 2 months, käfer can finally be without a helmet again and his eye has almost healed
> View attachment 5622941


Your garden house is so amazing, I would spend so much time there. I love the pups too!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5623673
> 
> View attachment 5623674
> 
> Just returned from a week of vacation in Orlando (and experienced my first hurricane but I had Vivienne to help comfort me). We were very lucky where we were and didn’t even lose power but my thoughts are with everyone who wasn’t so lucky.


Wow what an experience. Glad you are ok! fun bags


----------



## MeepMeep67

Sunshine mama said:


> DD3's bag next to a cake made by DD2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623834


WOW!!! That cake! such a talented daughter. Love the PSM too


jasa333 said:


> My husband took me to LV for our 5th anniversary. I got the up and away bandeau for my bagatelle and the Alma bb in DE. So happy
> 
> View attachment 5624072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624073


Happy Anniversary!! Wonderful husband


fyn72 said:


> Coffee date with my mum, daughter and grandson
> 
> View attachment 5624521


What a perfect day!


balen.girl said:


> Found a pretty bike next to our hotel.
> View attachment 5624524


Beautiful photo!


----------



## brnicutie

MeepMeep67 said:


> I always enjoy your photos! and always such great food and bags!


Thanks MeepMeep! Have a great Thursday.


----------



## MeepMeep67

brnicutie said:


> Thanks MeepMeep! Have a great Thursday.


Thank you my friend! Have a wonderful Thursday too! Happy fun day for me bottling wine at friend's vineyard


----------



## brnicutie

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you my friend! Have a wonderful Thursday too! Happy fun day for me bottling wine at friend's vineyard


That sounds like fun. I've never bottled wine before.  You should post some pics.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> WOW!!! That cake! such a talented daughter. Love the PSM too


Thank you MeepMeep(I love saying that!)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Loriad said:


> Wow! What an adorable cake!


Thank you Loriad!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My small K pouch is such a cute photobomber!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

23adeline said:


> At work with Capucines BB borrowing chain of Dauphine EW, and wearing Garden bandeau to add some green to match with my Capucines
> View attachment 5625325


Great action shot! Love the bag and how you're wearing the bandeau.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> My small K pouch is such a cute photobomber!
> View attachment 5625565


Beautiful ! I saw you are on YouTube. I subscribed to your channel. You have a very agreeable voice


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful ! I saw you are on YouTube. I subscribed to your channel. You have a very agreeable voice


You are very kind!


----------



## travelbliss

Sometimes you just have to take them out to the most mundane places to remind you just what a great bag it is....(with my) Monogram Alma GM


----------



## Sunshine mama

travelbliss said:


> Sometimes you just have to take them out to the most mundane places to remind you just what a great bag it is....(with my) Monogram Alma GM
> View attachment 5625616


It's so pretty, especially with the charm. It's perfect together!


----------



## Sibelle

Enjoying a nice day out in the sun with my Alma BB


----------



## travelbliss

foxgal said:


> Heading out shopping on a beautiful fall day with my vintage Speedy 25.
> 
> View attachment 5624251


Just wondering how you "hacked" your gold hardware on your Speedy  to use the strap ??


----------



## EveyB

Sibelle said:


> Enjoying a nice day out in the sun with my Alma BB
> View attachment 5625803


Your Alma is so beautiful!   Happy to see you got to enjoy some sunshine!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

travelbliss said:


> Sometimes you just have to take them out to the most mundane places to remind you just what a great bag it is....(with my) Monogram Alma GM
> View attachment 5625616


I love your bag charm. I have the same one that I use for my Speedy 40. I love it!


----------



## MaggyH

Sibelle said:


> Enjoying a nice day out in the sun with my Alma BB
> View attachment 5625803


I think I need this bag in my life!


----------



## foxgal

travelbliss said:


> Just wondering how you "hacked" your gold hardware on your Speedy  to use the strap ??



I found videos on YouTube about putting D-rings on to certain LV bags. Many do it with the cosmetic pouch to add a strap and it works with the Speedy too - the straight pin of the D-ring unscrews so you can push it through the leather loop and then screw the curved part to secure it. Hard to explain but makes sense when you see it….just Google!


----------



## travelbliss

Pop Art Suzy said:


> I love your bag charm. I have the same one that I use for my Speedy 40. I love it!


Thanks...I'm sure u think it's as versatile as I do...


----------



## MeepMeep67

Camper at the Blacksmith Octoberfest!!


----------



## bagsamplified

MeepMeep67 said:


> Camper at the Blacksmith Octoberfest!!
> View attachment 5626271


What a beautiful NF!! Have a great time!


----------



## EveyB

MeepMeep67 said:


> Camper at the Blacksmith Octoberfest!!
> View attachment 5626271


Love how the colours of your net bag match your beautiful NF! Have a wonderful time!


----------



## 23adeline

Still playing mix & match, this time OTG Sunrise pastel is pairing with Maxi Multi Pochette strap. Actually I  just grabbed the thin strap because I don’t want to use the original OTG thick strap


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Old trusted PA for a dinner in an Italian restaurant


----------



## cajhingle

fly with me


----------



## jasa333

cajhingle said:


> fly with me
> 
> View attachment 5626392


I love this passport cover. One of my favorite animation pieces
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Have a fun and safe trip!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Old trusted PA for a dinner in an Italian restaurant
> View attachment 5626323


Love both the PA and Italian food lol.  Buon appetito.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

cajhingle said:


> fly with me
> 
> View attachment 5626392


Wishing you safe travels. Seeing your action shot makes me want to buy a passport holder!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

PrayersandPurses said:


> Love both the PA and Italian food lol.  Buon appetito.


Grazie mille!  Me too!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Waiting with my Boulogne at the LV store for a new friend to get wrapped


----------



## octoberrrush

Keepall 45 & Hollywood mini Pochette for the weekend


----------



## EveyB

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Waiting with my Boulogne at the LV store for a new friend to get wrapped
> View attachment 5626449


So pretty!   Curious to see what it is


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Camper at the Blacksmith Octoberfest!!
> View attachment 5626271



You always go to such fun and cool events — have fun MM .  Also, really like the colors you chose for your NF.


----------



## Elanda

Waiting for dinner at a sushi restaurant with my little cutie


----------



## Aliluvlv

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Waiting with my Boulogne at the LV store for a new friend to get wrapped
> View attachment 5626449


Hooray!! Can’t wait to see! _   _


----------



## Aliluvlv

I finally cut the tags and wore my first LV scarf to renew my driver’s license today.  I still need practice on how to fold and use it in different ways. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

On the flight to Portland, Oregon. Got my unicorn in action.


----------



## Loriad

Pop Art Suzy said:


> On the flight to Portland, Oregon. Got my unicorn in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627075


Gorgeous! Such a great find! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Loriad said:


> Gorgeous! Such a great find! Enjoy your trip!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5627067
> 
> I finally cut the tags and wore my first LV scarf to renew my driver’s license today.  I still need practice on how to fold and use it in different ways. Happy weekend everyone!



Oh A, your scarf looks so pretty with your coat — looking good my friend .  Seeing your beautiful scarf in action makes me want to use my garden bandeaus soon.  You have a great weekend too .


----------



## bagsamplified

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5627067
> 
> I finally cut the tags and wore my first LV scarf to renew my driver’s license today.  I still need practice on how to fold and use it in different ways. Happy weekend everyone!


It looks awesome on you!! Have fun experimenting with it!


----------



## brnicutie

I met the mister for a shabu shabu lunch today.


----------



## EveyB

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5627067
> 
> I finally cut the tags and wore my first LV scarf to renew my driver’s license today.  I still need practice on how to fold and use it in different ways. Happy weekend everyone!


It looks gorgeous on you and with the coat! Happy weekend to you too!


----------



## EveyB

brnicutie said:


> I met the mister for a shabu shabu lunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627146
> View attachment 5627147


It all looks delicious, your Speedy too  Happy Weekend!


----------



## brnicutie

EveyB said:


> It all looks delicious, your Speedy too  Happy Weekend!


Thank you, Evey! Have a happy weekend also!


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> I met the mister for a shabu shabu lunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627146
> View attachment 5627147



Oh my, your lunch looks so yummy and your Stardust pieces are so pretty — I always enjoy your pics


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Oh my, your lunch looks so yummy and your Stardust pieces are so pretty — I always enjoy your pics


Thanks, Minda! Have a great weekend!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5627067
> 
> I finally cut the tags and wore my first LV scarf to renew my driver’s license today.  I still need practice on how to fold and use it in different ways. Happy weekend everyone!


Beautiful scarf. It matches perfectly with your trench.


----------



## 23adeline

I forgot the name of this bag and searched for it in my pc , it’s called Vertical Box Trunk  .And I think this is the first time I wear my Tiffany Hardwear wrap bracelet as a choker


----------



## boyoverboard

Out for brunch with DH and baby boy Kuzi at a dog friendly cafe. Kuzi even got his own serving of bacon. It’s his new favourite place. DE Brooklyn PM and DG Vasco wallet came along. Disclaimer: that’s sriracha, not ketchup!


----------



## balen.girl

Late post from yesterday.. Our holiday booster, before we continue our journey..


----------



## LeahLVoes

I feel like the Flanerie 45 and my Brics make a perfect match.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

On land and at see, PA remains the best grab & go for me!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5627067
> 
> I finally cut the tags and wore my first LV scarf to renew my driver’s license today.  I still need practice on how to fold and use it in different ways. Happy weekend everyone!


I love it


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Pop Art Suzy said:


> On the flight to Portland, Oregon. Got my unicorn in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627075


Wishing you a safe flight and amazing trip with your beautiful Unicorn


----------



## Fiction-Writer

PrayersandPurses said:


> Wow! I love how you added that strap. It looks amazing Hmmm I have the 16mm mono strap, I wonder if that would look ok?


Love the strap too!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Oh A, your scarf looks so pretty with your coat — looking good my friend .  Seeing your beautiful scarf in action makes me want to use my garden bandeaus soon.  You have a great weekend too .


Thank you so much my friend!   Yes please post pics using your beautiful bandeaus! You have a great collection!


bagsamplified said:


> It looks awesome on you!! Have fun experimenting with it!


Thank you!  I really need practice!


bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful scarf. It matches perfectly with your trench.


Merci beaucoup!


PrayersandPurses said:


> I love it


Thank you so much!


----------



## Aliluvlv

EveyB said:


> It looks gorgeous on you and with the coat! Happy weekend to you too!


Thank you EveyB!  Hopefully I’ll be less afraid to use it from now on.


----------



## foxgal

MeepMeep67 said:


> Camper at the Blacksmith Octoberfest!!
> View attachment 5626271



Great to see a fellow tPF member enjoying a recreational vehicle! My DH laughs about me carrying my LV etc in our trailer, but I say “hey, you can still be fashionable while you’re camping!”


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

PrayersandPurses said:


> Wishing you a safe flight and amazing trip with your beautiful Unicorn


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Elanda said:


> Waiting for dinner at a sushi restaurant with my little cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627002


So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5627067
> 
> I finally cut the tags and wore my first LV scarf to renew my driver’s license today.  I still need practice on how to fold and use it in different ways. Happy weekend everyone!


It's very pretty, and it looks really good on you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

brnicutie said:


> I met the mister for a shabu shabu lunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627146
> View attachment 5627147


The pink and blue look sooooo pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> I forgot the name of this bag and searched for it in my pc , it’s called Vertical Box Trunk  .And I think this is the first time I wear my Tiffany Hardwear wrap bracelet as a choker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627203


I really like the stamped look of this monogram canvas.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> On land and at see, PA remains the best grab & go for me!
> View attachment 5627270


I like your bracelet too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LeahLVoes said:


> I feel like the Flanerie 45 and my Brics make a perfect match.
> 
> View attachment 5627251


They do look good together,  especially with your the honey patina.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> I like your bracelet too!


Many thanks my lovely!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I kinda went overboard.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> I kinda went overboard.
> View attachment 5627455


I think it’s perfect!  Sunshine and pearls!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> I think it’s perfect!  Sunshine and pearls!


Than you!


----------



## travelbliss

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> On land and at see, PA remains the best grab & go for me!
> View attachment 5627270


Oh how I miss cruising.... great action shot !!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

travelbliss said:


> Oh how I miss cruising.... great action shot !!


Thank you very much hun!   Hope you can go on a cruise very soon!


----------



## coloradolvr

Out for lunch on a beautiful fall day at one of our favorite restaurants. ❤️


----------



## balen.girl

MeepMeep67 said:


> WOW!!! That cake! such a talented daughter. Love the PSM too
> 
> Happy Anniversary!! Wonderful husband
> 
> What a perfect day!
> 
> Beautiful photo!


Thank you MeepMeep67..


----------



## brnicutie

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> On land and at see, PA remains the best grab & go for me!
> View attachment 5627270


I love your rhyme and totally agree that PA is the best.


----------



## brnicutie

Tiger Sugar opened up a few days ago at the mall. They’re the originators of the brown sugar boba drink from Taiwan.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

brnicutie said:


> I love your rhyme and totally agree that PA is the best.


Thank you hun!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

brnicutie said:


> Tiger Sugar opened up a few days ago at the mall. They’re the originators of the brown sugar boba drink from Taiwan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627897
> View attachment 5627898


What a beautiful shot! Love your super cute Noe duo


----------



## gwendo25

Sunday’s pleasure, Double zip pochette and friends!


----------



## Sunshine mama

brnicutie said:


> Tiger Sugar opened up a few days ago at the mall. They’re the originators of the brown sugar boba drink from Taiwan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627897
> View attachment 5627898


So so adorable!!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

gwendo25 said:


> Sunday’s pleasure, Double zip pochette and friends!
> 
> View attachment 5627981


Gorgeous empreinte leather ! I love


----------



## gwendo25

bbcerisette66 said:


> Gorgeous empreinte leather ! I love


Yes, love the quality and lusciousness of the leather!


----------



## Sunshine mama

gwendo25 said:


> Sunday’s pleasure, Double zip pochette and friends!
> 
> View attachment 5627981


Beautiful trio, and such beautiful photo!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

brnicutie said:


> Tiger Sugar opened up a few days ago at the mall. They’re the originators of the brown sugar boba drink from Taiwan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627897
> View attachment 5627898


That mini noe is so adorable


----------



## PrayersandPurses

gwendo25 said:


> Sunday’s pleasure, Double zip pochette and friends!
> 
> View attachment 5627981


Love the classic black


----------



## balen.girl

gwendo25 said:


> Sunday’s pleasure, Double zip pochette and friends!
> 
> View attachment 5627981


My new favorite.. Empreinte in black. Gorgeous collection..


----------



## balen.girl

brnicutie said:


> Tiger Sugar opened up a few days ago at the mall. They’re the originators of the brown sugar boba drink from Taiwan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627897
> View attachment 5627898


Ooh Yum..! This is one of my favorite bubble tea in Singapore. And I love your cuties..


----------



## 23adeline

BTP Tiny Backpack 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Sunday lunch


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> BTP Tiny Backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628067


That cutie ! I love it too. And I begin to be hungry


----------



## Sunshine mama

Still in this cutie, a little calmer today.


----------



## brnicutie

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> What a beautiful shot! Love your super cute Noe duo





Sunshine mama said:


> So so adorable!!!





PrayersandPurses said:


> That mini noe is so adorable





balen.girl said:


> Ooh Yum..! This is one of my favorite bubble tea in Singapore. And I love your cuties..


Thanks ladies! Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> Tiger Sugar opened up a few days ago at the mall. They’re the originators of the brown sugar boba drink from Taiwan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627897
> View attachment 5627898



The Noe duo is so darn cute — too cute .  Your pictures always make me crave your food, drinks and bags!   (Unfortunately, my wallet only allows me to get the drink/food each time  so I will be like 300 lbs by years end ).  I had to look up this place and they are in my metro area so hoping I can go there sometime.


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> The Noe duo is so darn cute — too cute .  Your pictures always make me crave your food, drinks and bags!   (Unfortunately, my wallet only allows me to get the drink/food each time  so I will be like 300 lbs by years end ).  I had to look up this place and they are in my metro area so hoping I can go there sometime.


Thanks, Minda! My doctor is going to kill me, since I've been off keto. The holidays are coming up, so I'll start again in January. You'll probably see less food posts then.   Have a great Sunday! I'm off to the bar again to catch the Cowboys game in half an hour.


----------



## EveyB

gwendo25 said:


> Sunday’s pleasure, Double zip pochette and friends!
> 
> View attachment 5627981


Black Empreinte is so gorgeous, love this trio!


----------



## gwendo25

PrayersandPurses said:


> Love the classic black


Thank you!


----------



## balen.girl

Still enjoying our holiday.. Do a bit of shopping..


----------



## 23adeline

Just another ordinary working day, using Stardust Speedy 20 vert
	

		
			
		

		
	



Evening after work


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Waiting at the Portland airport for our flight back home to Denver.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Waiting at the Portland airport for our flight back home to Denver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628952


It’s gorgeous!!!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> It’s gorgeous!!!


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Happy National Handbag Day (aka, everyday here on TPF)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Happy National Handbag Day (aka, everyday here on TPF)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629096


Awww such a perfect cow bow on your pretty DE bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Awww such a perfect cow bow on your pretty DE bag!



Thank you my Sunshine Friend .


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Happy National Handbag Day (aka, everyday here on TPF)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629096


So happy to see this perfect fall beauty M! Gorgeous de Iena!    And I adore your adorable bandeau. I love pink with de so much! Great pic!


----------



## KristinSaysOK

Not the best photo since it was dark out, but I still wanted to share. This is my vintage Speedy with a new halter I purchased. We were at a horse show and had the halter fitted with a name plate on site.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Happy National Handbag Day (aka, everyday here on TPF)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629096


I love this bag so much! It’s really beautiful. And your bow is just lovely!  Happy National Handbag Day!


----------



## Loriad

PM on a flight to Vegas!


----------



## Loriad

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Waiting at the Portland airport for our flight back home to Denver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628952


Congratulations again for scoring this beautiful bag!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Loriad said:


> PM on a flight to Vegas!
> 
> View attachment 5629274


Your PM is gorgeous. Enjoy your stay in Vegas.


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Happy National Handbag Day (aka, everyday here on TPF)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629096


Happy National Handbag Day to you too M!  Love your beautiful DE Iena, perfect for fall! And your pink bandeau is adorable


----------



## EveyB

Loriad said:


> PM on a flight to Vegas!
> 
> View attachment 5629274


Gorgeous tourterelle PM! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## balen.girl

Holiday is going to end soon, so we need more treats to end it well.


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Happy National Handbag Day (aka, everyday here on TPF)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629096


Happy National Handbag Day, Minda and everyone! I love that bag and the bow you put on it. I had stopped buying LV for years. That bag was the one that got me back into LV. I went to ask my CA for it about two years ago and it had just been discontinued. He sold me another bag and I got hooked again, lol.


----------



## brnicutie

Loriad said:


> PM on a flight to Vegas!
> 
> View attachment 5629274


Your bag has great embossing and that's a great color. Have fun in Vegas! I love that place, but haven't been there in a while.


----------



## brnicutie

balen.girl said:


> Holiday is going to end soon, so we need more treats to end it well.
> View attachment 5629304


Is that vanilla soft serve ice cream with fries? That's what I do at McDonald's with my fries and ice cream cone. It's the best.


----------



## LVinStLouie

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5627067
> 
> I finally cut the tags and wore my first LV scarf to renew my driver’s license today.  I still need practice on how to fold and use it in different ways. Happy weekend everyone!


Love those colors!


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Happy National Handbag Day to you too M!  Love your beautiful DE Iena, perfect for fall! And your pink bandeau is adorable





Aliluvlv said:


> So happy to see this perfect fall beauty M! Gorgeous de Iena!    And I adore your adorable bandeau. I love pink with de so much! Great pic!





musiclover said:


> I love this bag so much! It’s really beautiful. And your bow is just lovely!  Happy National Handbag Day!



Thanks so much ladies .  I am glad you all like this bandeau with this bag.


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> Happy National Handbag Day, Minda and everyone! I love that bag and the bow you put on it. I had stopped buying LV for years. That bag was the one that got me back into LV. I went to ask my CA for it about two years ago and it had just been discontinued. He sold me another bag and I got hooked again, lol.



Thank you BC .  This bag is really perfect for me — it is one of three LV styles that I own more than one of (so far) .  I am glad to hear that this bag brought you back to LV and to TPF again .


----------



## PrayersandPurses

KristinSaysOK said:


> Not the best photo since it was dark out, but I still wanted to share. This is my vintage Speedy with a new halter I purchased. We were at a horse show and had the halter fitted with a name plate on site.
> 
> View attachment 5629233
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629234


I love it! The older the better


----------



## gwendo25

Planning my day tomorrow with my Boulogne.


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> Holiday is going to end soon, so we need more treats to end it well.
> View attachment 5629304


Cute key pouch!
I didn't know fries and ice cream are served together! I used to dip fries in my ice cream and thought it was good. I thought I was a weirdo  LOL.


----------



## Sunshine mama

brnicutie said:


> Is that vanilla soft serve ice cream with fries? That's what I do at McDonald's with my fries and ice cream cone. It's the best.


I mentioned this to @balen.girl . I thought i was strange, but I guess enough people like it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

gwendo25 said:


> Planning my day tomorrow with my Boulogne.
> 
> View attachment 5629844
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629846


Isn't planning fun with cute bags?


----------



## gwendo25

Sunshine mama said:


> Isn't planning fun with cute bags?


Delightful


----------



## KristinSaysOK

PrayersandPurses said:


> I love it! The older the better


Thanks so much! She’s been around for awhile  And I think she’s quite lovely!


----------



## 23adeline

Yesterday Alma BB Bubblegram
	

		
			
		

		
	



Today, Maxi Multi Pochette & LV Garden Bandeau


----------



## Loriad

brnicutie said:


> Is that vanilla soft serve ice cream with fries? That's what I do at McDonald's with my fries and ice cream cone. It's the best.


Salty and sweet! Sounds delish!


----------



## Loriad

brnicutie said:


> Your bag has great embossing and that's a great color. Have fun in Vegas! I love that place, but haven't been there in a while.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Loriad

bbcerisette66 said:


> Your PM is gorgeous. Enjoy your stay in Vegas.


Thank you!!!


----------



## brnicutie

gwendo25 said:


> Planning my day tomorrow with my Boulogne.
> 
> View attachment 5629844
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629846


That's such a pretty charm on your Boulogne.


----------



## brnicutie

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute key pouch!
> I didn't know fries and ice cream are served together! I used to dip fries in my ice cream and thought it was good. I thought I was a weirdo  LOL.





Sunshine mama said:


> I mentioned this to @balen.girl . I thought i was strange, but I guess enough people like it!


I must be a weirdo too.


----------



## MeepMeep67

EveyB said:


> Love how the colours of your net bag match your beautiful NF! Have a wonderful time!


Thank you my friend!


Iamminda said:


> You always go to such fun and cool events — have fun MM .  Also, really like the colors you chose for your NF.


Thank you my friend!


foxgal said:


> Great to see a fellow tPF member enjoying a recreational vehicle! My DH laughs about me carrying my LV etc in our trailer, but I say “hey, you can still be fashionable while you’re camping!”


Thank you my friend! I agree! and we have to stick together.  Did you show him that you arent the only one dragging Louie along camping??


----------



## gwendo25

brnicutie said:


> That's such a pretty charm on your Boulogne.


It’s the Puzzle Flower Monogram Keycharm


----------



## balen.girl

brnicutie said:


> Is that vanilla soft serve ice cream with fries? That's what I do at McDonald's with my fries and ice cream cone. It's the best.





Sunshine mama said:


> Cute key pouch!
> I didn't know fries and ice cream are served together! I used to dip fries in my ice cream and thought it was good. I thought I was a weirdo  LOL.





Sunshine mama said:


> I mentioned this to @balen.girl . I thought i was strange, but I guess enough people like it!





Loriad said:


> Salty and sweet! Sounds delish!


You should try. It’s surprisingly delicious..! I said no when my daughter ask for it, but she start giving me that “please please please” repeating like 10 times, so I gave up. It  taste really good and no wonder so many people queued to buy this yummy fries. Which again, at first I said no to queue only for fries. 
Ooh and it’s not at McDonalds. It’s like a small stall selling fries in different types. But I think I should try buying for McDonalds. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Sunshine mama

brnicutie said:


> I must be a weirdo too.


Yay! Weirdo triplets with @balen.girl  !!! (sorry  @balen.girl to drag you in)


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> You should try. It’s surprisingly delicious..! I said no when my daughter ask for it, but she start giving me that “please please please” repeating like 10 times, so I gave up. It  taste really good and no wonder so many people queued to buy this yummy fries. Which again, at first I said no to queue only for fries.
> Ooh and it’s not at McDonalds. It’s like a small stall selling fries in different types. But I think I should try buying for McDonalds. Thanks for the tip.


There's something about daughters! They make moms do strange things!


----------



## 23adeline

Introducing the Infrarouge to the elder sister


----------



## Aliluvlv

gwendo25 said:


> Planning my day tomorrow with my Boulogne.
> 
> View attachment 5629844
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629846


Gorgeous! And really love that beautiful charm on it, it’s perfect!


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> I must be a weirdo too.


Me too! Love the salty sweet! Fav Starbucks is the salted caramel foam cold brew too. Yum!


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> Me too! Love the salty sweet! Fav Starbucks is the salted caramel foam cold brew too. Yum!


This sounds delicious. I'll have to try it the next time I'm there.


----------



## Loriad




----------



## MeepMeep67

Lunch with Mum!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Loriad said:


> PM on a flight to Vegas!
> 
> View attachment 5629274





Loriad said:


> View attachment 5630504


Enjoy your get away my bag twin!! Will you be visiting our favorite CA??? I hope so


----------



## MeepMeep67

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Waiting at the Portland airport for our flight back home to Denver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628952


Unicorn looking stunning!!


Iamminda said:


> Happy National Handbag Day (aka, everyday here on TPF)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629096


Great bag and love that bandeau my friend!!


KristinSaysOK said:


> Not the best photo since it was dark out, but I still wanted to share. This is my vintage Speedy with a new halter I purchased. We were at a horse show and had the halter fitted with a name plate on site.
> 
> View attachment 5629233
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629234


Great Speedy!  I love the new halter & Silver's nameplate


----------



## MeepMeep67

coloradolvr said:


> Out for lunch on a beautiful fall day at one of our favorite restaurants. ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5627683


Love this bag, what a great restaurant!


brnicutie said:


> Tiger Sugar opened up a few days ago at the mall. They’re the originators of the brown sugar boba drink from Taiwan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627897
> View attachment 5627898


Cute and cutie


gwendo25 said:


> Sunday’s pleasure, Double zip pochette and friends!
> 
> View attachment 5627981


beautiful trio


Sunshine mama said:


> Still in this cutie, a little calmer today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628195


SM so cheerful and bright! Daisys are my favorite flower!!


balen.girl said:


> Still enjoying our holiday.. Do a bit of shopping..
> View attachment 5628613


Loving the charm on my favorite Speedy 20!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Great bag and love that bandeau my friend!!



Thanks so much sweet MM .  Am glad to see you out with your Mom again with your delicious lunch and pretty LV and LC.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> SM so cheerful and bright! Daisys are my favorite flower!!


Thank you.  They're one of my faves too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> Lunch with Mum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630569


Such cute bags and slg, and yummy food!


----------



## Loriad

MeepMeep67 said:


> Enjoy your get away my bag twin!! Will you be visiting our favorite CA??? I hope so


Thank you!  Nothing on my wish list at the moment so I went with Cartier instead! I think they have a price increase coming up....


----------



## KristinSaysOK

MeepMeep67 said:


> Great Speedy!  I love the new halter & Silver's nameplate


Thank you, thank you! I’ve been lucky that she’s kept her shape pretty well without an organizer or anything. Though, I also like the slouchy look.

And I appreciate the halter compliment. Silver looks pretty good in it, too


----------



## LeahLVoes

Currently on a work trip and the Flanerie makes for a great companion.


----------



## MaggyH

KristinSaysOK said:


> Thank you, thank you! I’ve been lucky that she’s kept her shape pretty well without an organizer or anything. Though, I also like the slouchy look.
> 
> And I appreciate the halter compliment. Silver looks pretty good in it, too


That’s a beautiful halter! I think we need a modelling photo of Silver wearing it


----------



## 23adeline

Received this poorly made Pochette Metis EW this morning and already requested a return pick up.


In the evening , I found my long lost red packet leather pouch from the glovebox of one of my car, so happy  I was looking high and low for it before CNY , totally forgot that I put it in the glovebox during 2021CNY


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Received this poorly made Pochette Metis EW this morning and already requested a return pick up.
> View attachment 5630944
> 
> In the evening , I found my long lost red packet leather pouch from the glovebox of one of my car, so happy  I was looking high and low for it before CNY , totally forgot that I put it in the glovebox during 2021CNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630943


In what was was the PM EW poorly made?


----------



## Classy&Fab

23adeline said:


> Received this poorly made Pochette Metis EW this morning and already requested a return pick up.
> View attachment 5630944
> 
> In the evening , I found my long lost red packet leather pouch from the glovebox of one of my car, so happy  I was looking high and low for it before CNY , totally forgot that I put it in the glovebox during 2021CNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630943





Sunshine mama said:


> In what was was the PM EW poorly made?


I was just wondering if you’d received your preordered E-W Métis yet @23adeline! I agree with @Sunshine mama — would love to know the issues. The flap alignment looks a bit off, but that could just be the photo angle? Other than the construction issues on the one you received, did you like the bag? Will you be searching for a better-crafted version? Would love to know your thoughts! PS. Love the red packet pouch! A perfect companion for your unicorn PSM; so glad you found it!


----------



## 23adeline

Classy&Fab said:


> I was just wondering if you’d received your preordered E-W Métis yet @23adeline! I agree with @Sunshine mama — would love to know the issues. The flap alignment looks a bit off, but that could just be the photo angle? Other than the construction issues on the one you received, did you like the bag? Will you be searching for a better-crafted version? Would love to know your thoughts! PS. Love the red packet pouch! A perfect companion for your unicorn PSM; so glad you found it!





Sunshine mama said:


> In what was was the PM EW poorly made?


I should have posted more pics of it here … Posting more pics now and I’m sure you all get what I meant.
Regarding getting a better piece, my online CS will take care of it and I don’t mind waiting or returning


----------



## 23adeline

Using City Steamer Mini today


----------



## Classy&Fab

23adeline said:


> I should have posted more pics of it here … Posting more pics now and I’m sure you all get what I meant.
> Regarding getting a better piece, my online CS will take care of it and I don’t mind waiting or returning
> View attachment 5631325
> View attachment 5631326
> View attachment 5631327
> View attachment 5631328
> View attachment 5631329
> View attachment 5631330


Thanks for the additional pics! It does look a bit wonky/misaligned. No sense in settling; I’m glad you’ve got a good CS to handle sourcing you a better replacement!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much sweet MM .  Am glad to see you out with your Mom again with your delicious lunch and pretty LV and LC.


Thank you my dear friend


Sunshine mama said:


> Such cute bags and slg, and yummy food!


Thank you my dear friend


Loriad said:


> Thank you!  Nothing on my wish list at the moment so I went with Cartier instead! I think they have a price increase coming up....


Cartier will do!!  LV Price increase has certainly changed my shopping habits, but I will do some while in Europe next month.  Have fun in Vegas!


KristinSaysOK said:


> Thank you, thank you! I’ve been lucky that she’s kept her shape pretty well without an organizer or anything. Though, I also like the slouchy look.
> 
> And I appreciate the halter compliment. Silver looks pretty good in it, too


I like the slouchy look too.  We need to see Silver mod shots with the new halter!!


LeahLVoes said:


> Currently on a work trip and the Flanerie makes for a great companion.
> 
> View attachment 5630759


You look great, love the bag


MaggyH said:


> That’s a beautiful halter! I think we need a modelling photo of Silver wearing it


+1 I was going to say the same thing!!!


----------



## Cathindy

23adeline said:


> I should have posted more pics of it here … Posting more pics now and I’m sure you all get what I meant.
> Regarding getting a better piece, my online CS will take care of it and I don’t mind waiting or returning
> View attachment 5631325
> View attachment 5631326
> View attachment 5631327
> View attachment 5631328
> View attachment 5631329
> View attachment 5631330



I'm sorry to see the flap is so wonky  I'm picking up mine tomorrow and appreciate your post, checking the allignment of the flap is going on my quality checklist for this bag!


----------



## 23adeline

Cathindy said:


> I'm sorry to see the flap is so wonky  I'm picking up mine tomorrow and appreciate your post, checking the allignment of the flap is going on my quality checklist for this bag!


For Pochette Metis, we have to hold the top handle to lift up the bag to check whether the lock is properly placed , besides the monogram alignment .
Hope you will get a perfect one


----------



## Cathindy

23adeline said:


> For Pochette Metis, we have to hold the top handle to lift up the bag to check whether the lock is properly placed , besides the monogram alignment .
> Hope you will get a perfect one



I did not know that, thank you!! I was never interested in the PM so I don't really know about the flaws expect the glazing issues. I hope mine is perfect too  Will share once I take it home!


----------



## octoberrrush

Friday night out to a comedy show! Happy weekend!


----------



## Cherries and wine

octoberrrush said:


> View attachment 5631611
> 
> Friday night out to a comedy show! Happy weekend!


What a cutie! Enjoy the comedy show!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Montsouris MM


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Montsouris MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631867


I miss this old style of Montsouris. I used to have it in the large and ended up selling it. Wish I would have kept it. It is so functional.


----------



## travelbliss

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Montsouris MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631867


LVoe your MM ... Sadly, I sold mine years ago and now wish I had kept it !!


----------



## KristinSaysOK

MaggyH said:


> That’s a beautiful halter! I think we need a modelling photo of Silver wearing it


 Ask and you shall receive! I am DELIGHTED to share his modeling photos hehe It’s getting cold here, so he’s a little fluffy looking as his winter coat grows in - he’s not as slick and shiny as he was this summer. But he’s still a cutie to me 

Some with the halter and a silly one just for fun!


----------



## MeepMeep67

KristinSaysOK said:


> Ask and you shall receive! I am DELIGHTED to share his modeling photos hehe It’s getting cold here, so he’s a little fluffy looking as his winter coat grows in - he’s not as slick and shiny as he was this summer. But he’s still a cutie to me
> 
> Some with the halter and a silly one just for fun!
> 
> View attachment 5632052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632053
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632054
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632055


Silver is so beautiful! I can tell he is a special soul  I love the photos and especially the nose shot.  Pretty new lead rope too! Thank you for sharing


----------



## LucyLaLaLVoer

Out at lunch. I recently i started using her as an everyday bag and I love it!


----------



## mrslkc23

Saturday picnic with ms. boulogne


----------



## KristinSaysOK

MeepMeep67 said:


> Silver is so beautiful! I can tell he is a special soul  I love the photos and especially the nose shot.  Pretty new lead rope too! Thank you for sharing


You’re so sweet, thank you thank you! He’s a pretty great guy and I’m lucky to have him in my life. Sharp eye on the lead rope! It is also new as I realized after buying the halter that all my lead ropes had brass hardware. I just couldn’t abide by the mismatch  so, to the tack shop I went!  Thank you for asking, it made more than just my day to post horse pictures!


----------



## MaggyH

KristinSaysOK said:


> Ask and you shall receive! I am DELIGHTED to share his modeling photos hehe It’s getting cold here, so he’s a little fluffy looking as his winter coat grows in - he’s not as slick and shiny as he was this summer. But he’s still a cutie to me
> 
> Some with the halter and a silly one just for fun!
> 
> View attachment 5632052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632053
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632054
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632055


Fantastic photos, he’s such a sweet horse! I am looking to buy a horse right now, so will be taking several trips to a tack shop too


----------



## Jumper

gwendo25 said:


> Sunday’s pleasure, Double zip pochette and friends!
> 
> View attachment 5627981


Black Sunday.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

KristinSaysOK said:


> Ask and you shall receive! I am DELIGHTED to share his modeling photos hehe It’s getting cold here, so he’s a little fluffy looking as his winter coat grows in - he’s not as slick and shiny as he was this summer. But he’s still a cutie to me
> 
> Some with the halter and a silly one just for fun!
> 
> View attachment 5632052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632053
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632054
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632055


Wow he's beautiful. I love these pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KristinSaysOK

MaggyH said:


> Fantastic photos, he’s such a sweet horse! I am looking to buy a horse right now, so will be taking several trips to a tack shop too


 Thank  you! He is, and he'll do just bout anything for a carrot (or mint, cookie, apple, banana, watermelon, etc).

HUGE Congratulations to you, that is such wonderful news. Your pocketbook may occasionally question your decision, but your heart and soul never will.  Hopefully you'll find a way to share photos of your new friend when the time comes.


----------



## KristinSaysOK

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Wow he's beautiful. I love these pictures. Thanks for sharing.


 Thank you so much!! I got such a thrill out of sharing on here, glad his photos were enjoyed  

And one day I'll remember to do a muti-quote!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Montsouris MM


----------



## EveyB

KristinSaysOK said:


> Ask and you shall receive! I am DELIGHTED to share his modeling photos hehe It’s getting cold here, so he’s a little fluffy looking as his winter coat grows in - he’s not as slick and shiny as he was this summer. But he’s still a cutie to me
> 
> Some with the halter and a silly one just for fun!
> 
> View attachment 5632052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632053
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632054
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632055


He‘s so cute and beautiful and for sure a wonderful companion   Love the nose shot!


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Using City Steamer Mini today
> View attachment 5631338


This city steamer mini is one of my favourites in your collection! Enjoy!


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> I should have posted more pics of it here … Posting more pics now and I’m sure you all get what I meant.
> Regarding getting a better piece, my online CS will take care of it and I don’t mind waiting or returning
> View attachment 5631325
> View attachment 5631326
> View attachment 5631327
> View attachment 5631328
> View attachment 5631329
> View attachment 5631330


 It looks like the flap is too wide!? Looks strange. 
Did you check the strap length? It is really short on the EW as opposed to other snap button straps.


----------



## boyoverboard

My Multicolore clés with handmade key ring modelled on my fur baby attached.


----------



## Classy&Fab

KristinSaysOK said:


> Thank  you! He is, and he'll do just bout anything for a carrot (or mint, cookie, apple, banana, watermelon, etc).
> 
> HUGE Congratulations to you, that is such wonderful news. Your pocketbook may occasionally question your decision, but your heart and soul never will.  Hopefully you'll find a way to share photos of your new friend when the time comes.


OK I knew about horses loving apples, carrots, and sugar cubes, but I have to admit I’ve never heard of them eating bananas, watermelon, cookies, etc!  I am just so tickled imagining him eating those things! Love that he has such a broad taste palette! Thank you for sharing these details about him and the pics too; he is a beauty and a sweetheart I can tell.


----------



## KristinSaysOK

EveyB said:


> He‘s so cute and beautiful and for sure a wonderful companion   Love the nose shot!



Thank you! You're so right about him being a wonderful companion. And I love it, too 


Classy&Fab said:


> OK I knew about horses loving apples, carrots, and sugar cubes, but I have to admit I’ve never heard of them eating bananas, watermelon, cookies, etc!  I am just so tickled imagining him eating those things! Love that he has such a broad taste palette! Thank you for sharing these details about him and the pics too; he is a beauty and a sweetheart I can tell.



A broad taste palette is the PERFECT way to describe it haha! As far as I can tell, he's never met a treat he doesn't lie. The banana and watermelon are new to me, too. We had a surplus so I figured I'd see what he thought...he loved it - INCLUDING the rind! Thank you, and everyone else who has commented, for being so interested and truly wonderful about it. Like I said, sharing him here has been such a thrill for me!


----------



## Loriad

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Montsouris MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632325
> View attachment 5632331


Love this bag and the beautiful fall colors!


----------



## Loriad

KristinSaysOK said:


> Ask and you shall receive! I am DELIGHTED to share his modeling photos hehe It’s getting cold here, so he’s a little fluffy looking as his winter coat grows in - he’s not as slick and shiny as he was this summer. But he’s still a cutie to me
> 
> Some with the halter and a silly one just for fun!
> 
> View attachment 5632052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632053
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632054
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632055


Gorgeous!!! I want to give him a big SMOOCH!


----------



## KristinSaysOK

Loriad said:


> Gorgeous!!! I want to give him a big SMOOCH!


Awwww he would LVoe that! As long as it was accompanied by a treat of some sort. haha!


----------



## bh4me

Grocery run with lv strap and keepall xs


----------



## fyn72

Went out for Brekky this morning, easy carefree bond street bb


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Went out for Brekky this morning, easy carefree bond street bb
> 
> View attachment 5632819


Beautiful combo with your outfit. Have a nice Sunday


----------



## fyn72

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful combo with your outfit. Have a nice Sunday


Thank you lovely


----------



## gwendo25

New edition, Toiletry Pouch on chain using Felicie insert for wallet.


----------



## Bumbles

bh4me said:


> Grocery run with lv strap and keepall xs
> View attachment 5632757


The keepall xs looks fab! Makes me want one too! You rock it well


----------



## spongepig

gwendo25 said:


> Planning my day tomorrow with my Boulogne.
> 
> View attachment 5629844
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629846


That charm looks great on your bag! I’m currently looking and trying to decide on an LV charm or two, so it’s great to see those in ‘action’.


----------



## spongepig

Last night went out for dinner and drinks. First time taking out vintage Papillion 26 and also first time using the smallest of the pochette Kirigami set. Currently in car on way home so please excuse my very old shabby, Sunday-hangover Juicy sweatpants! Papillion 26 was the perfect size for a night out. Small enough to look cute but big enough for the essentials.


----------



## gwendo25

spongepig said:


> That charm looks great on your bag! I’m currently looking and trying to decide on an LV charm or two, so it’s great to see those in ‘action’.


Thank you , it is one of my favourites!


----------



## 23adeline

EveyB said:


> It looks like the flap is too wide!? Looks strange.
> Did you check the strap length? It is really short on the EW as opposed to other snap button straps.


The lock was placed slantingly, that’s why the flap looks crooked when I lift  up the bag . I am not sure about length of other snap button straps, this PM EW strap is like this (pic below) in max length . I will measure the length tomorrow and let you know,  the bag is in my office .


----------



## KristinSaysOK

fyn72 said:


> Went out for Brekky this morning, easy carefree bond street bb
> 
> View attachment 5632819


Your whole look is lovely! Such a great bag and you wear it well.


----------



## 23adeline

Went to Kia showroom to test drive Kia Carnival


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Afterwork store visit with my DE NF


----------



## Sunshine mama

bh4me said:


> Grocery run with lv strap and keepall xs
> View attachment 5632757


Love your sporty grocery shopping look!


----------



## Sunshine mama

spongepig said:


> Last night went out for dinner and drinks. First time taking out vintage Papillion 26 and also first time using the smallest of the pochette Kirigami set. Currently in car on way home so please excuse my very old shabby, Sunday-hangover Juicy sweatpants! Papillion 26 was the perfect size for a night out. Small enough to look cute but big enough for the essentials.
> 
> View attachment 5632882


So cute! I love this bag.


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> The lock was placed slantingly, that’s why the flap looks crooked when I lift  up the bag . I am not sure about length of other snap button straps, this PM EW strap is like this (pic below) in max length . I will measure the length tomorrow and let you know,  the bag is in my office .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632894


No need to measure the strap, thank you for offering that!   Imo it’s a perfect length on you! Will you order another one?


----------



## GJ*

we went to eat burgers today.  I wish it was closer and I could go more often


----------



## eena1230

bh4me said:


> Grocery run with lv strap and keepall xs
> View attachment 5632757


Love it including the Acclimate Air Jordans


----------



## bh4me

Bumbles said:


> The keepall xs looks fab! Makes me want one too! You rock it well


Thank you! I’ve missed this bag. It’s back in rotation in this cooler weather.


----------



## bh4me

spongepig said:


> Last night went out for dinner and drinks. First time taking out vintage Papillion 26 and also first time using the smallest of the pochette Kirigami set. Currently in car on way home so please excuse my very old shabby, Sunday-hangover Juicy sweatpants! Papillion 26 was the perfect size for a night out. Small enough to look cute but big enough for the essentials.
> 
> View attachment 5632882


I love seeing the papillon 26   I’ve had mine since 2003… I can’t believe it’s almost 20 years old.


----------



## 23adeline

EveyB said:


> No need to measure the strap, thank you for offering that!   Imo it’s a perfect length on you! Will you order another one?


Yes, if they could find a perfect piece they will send it to me, otherwise they will refund


----------



## bh4me

Sunshine mama said:


> Love your sporty grocery shopping look!


Thank you! Taking a break from sweater and jeans


----------



## bh4me

eena1230 said:


> Love it including the Acclimate Air Jordans


Thank you! Haha… Your comment made me take a second look. I love Jordans and sneakers in general. I was so surprised that anyone here would recognize them


----------



## brnicutie

seafood crispy noodle and plantation ice tea for dinner


----------



## eena1230

bh4me said:


> Thank you! Haha… Your comment made me take a second look. I love Jordans and sneakers in general. I was so surprised that anyone here would recognize them


Ahaha I love them too! I actually just bought the same exact Jordans so when I saw your post I was like we have the same Jordans haha
They look super cool on you btw!


----------



## octoberrrush

brnicutie said:


> seafood crispy noodle and plantation ice tea for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633310


Looks yum!! You got me craving noodles now


----------



## brnicutie

octoberrrush said:


> Looks yum!! You got me craving noodles now


Those crispy noodles with seafood and gravy hit the spot.


----------



## octoberrrush

Monday lunch and coffee run


----------



## BagLady14

Size comparison between the Pochette Metis and the Trio messenger.

They are basically the same and hold the same amount.


----------



## LVinStLouie

Ready for the gym! Got all my essentials tucked away in my MPA small pouch. Added a vachetta strap from Dress Up Your Purse and a bag charm from Havre de Luxe.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Artsy


----------



## LeahLVoes

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Artsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633558
> View attachment 5633559



Love your Outfit!


----------



## Leo the Lion

New LV boots in action!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Leo the Lion said:


> New LV boots in action!
> 
> View attachment 5633690


You look amazing! Love those boots & the Birkin


----------



## spongepig

Leo the Lion said:


> New LV boots in action!
> 
> View attachment 5633690


The whole ensemble ❤️
Even down to the manicure, you look perfect!


----------



## spongepig

bh4me said:


> I love seeing the papillon 26   I’ve had mine since 2003… I can’t believe it’s almost 20 years old.


It was a toss-up between the 26 and the 30, it was a tough decision but I definitely don’t regret my choice! 

Ha, I wish I had good taste as far back as 2003!  ❤️


----------



## Aliluvlv

KristinSaysOK said:


> Ask and you shall receive! I am DELIGHTED to share his modeling photos hehe It’s getting cold here, so he’s a little fluffy looking as his winter coat grows in - he’s not as slick and shiny as he was this summer. But he’s still a cutie to me
> 
> Some with the halter and a silly one just for fun!
> 
> View attachment 5632052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632053
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632054
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632055


I love it so much! What a beauty he is!!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

spongepig said:


> The whole ensemble ❤️
> Even down to the manicure, you look perfect!


Thank you so much! I do my own nails....gotta save $ somewhere. ha ha.


----------



## cajhingle

the view


----------



## octoberrrush

cajhingle said:


> the view
> 
> View attachment 5633919


Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## DrTr

bh4me said:


> Thank you! Haha… Your comment made me take a second look. I love Jordans and sneakers in general. I was so surprised that anyone here would recognize them


Fair number of sneakerheads in unexpected places  especially on tpf - if can wear it or carry it there are likely folks here that know about anything!!!


----------



## DrTr

LVinStLouie said:


> Ready for the gym! Got all my essentials tucked away in my MPA small pouch. Added a vachetta strap from Dress Up Your Purse and a bag charm from Havre de Luxe.
> 
> View attachment 5633526


Love it! what a great idea - the smallest MPA pouch holds a large phone too. Thanks for sharing


----------



## DrTr

Leo the Lion said:


> New LV boots in action!
> 
> View attachment 5633690


You look simply lovely!! And your SO B!


----------



## KristinSaysOK

LVinStLouie said:


> Ready for the gym! Got all my essentials tucked away in my MPA small pouch. Added a vachetta strap from Dress Up Your Purse and a bag charm from Havre de Luxe.
> 
> View attachment 5633526


Just a darling combination! That charm is super cute and the perfect size for your pouch.


----------



## tolliv

We are out and about today.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Mahina xs


----------



## TangerineKandy

My new favourite duo.


----------



## Sina99

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Mahina xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634366


 LOVE your style JeepGurl  as an aside, the flooring is AMAZING


----------



## KristinSaysOK

Aliluvlv said:


> I love it so much! What a beauty he is!!!


Awwww thank you! I absolutely love all the appreciation he's gotten on here. Makes my heart happy!


----------



## KristinSaysOK

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Mahina xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634366


Jeepgurl, you have such a wonderful collection of both bags and outfits!


----------



## Loriad

Leo the Lion said:


> New LV boots in action!
> 
> View attachment 5633690


You look great!


----------



## Iamminda

Very lucky to have found this unicorn at the store last year .  With this charm (a gift from my sweet DD ).


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Very lucky to have found this unicorn at the store last year .  With this charm (a gift from my sweet DD ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634538


This is such a beautiful colour and the leather is divine!  The charm is too cute for words.   I love how it hangs so perfectly on your PM.  DD made a wonderful choice!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> This is such a beautiful colour and the leather is divine!  The charm is too cute for words.   I love how it hangs so perfectly on your PM.  DD made a wonderful choice!



Thanks ML .  Guess DD knows what I like .


----------



## bbcerisette66

Iamminda said:


> Very lucky to have found this unicorn at the store last year .  With this charm (a gift from my sweet DD ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634538


Such a beautiful colour ! The embossing is beautiful


----------



## MaggyH

Iamminda said:


> Very lucky to have found this unicorn at the store last year .  With this charm (a gift from my sweet DD ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634538


Colour is to die for!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Very lucky to have found this unicorn at the store last year .  With this charm (a gift from my sweet DD ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634538


Well hello there miss gorgeous scarlet!    Has to be the best red ever! I love the strap and charm with it too. What a sweet daughter. Have a great rest of the week M!


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Very lucky to have found this unicorn at the store last year .  With this charm (a gift from my sweet DD ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634538


What a gorgeous bag made all the better with the gift from your daughter! Happy colors!


----------



## GJ*

today i need a feel-good break with chestnuts and a garden magazine


----------



## 23adeline

Shopping time 


Bought this Lockme Ever Mini , love the size 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Colour & size comparison with Greige MM size 
	

		
			
		

		
	




and pm size, love the colour combinations of pm


----------



## Sibelle

Iamminda said:


> Very lucky to have found this unicorn at the store last year .  With this charm (a gift from my sweet DD ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634538


Congrats! This color is so gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Drinking coffee with this cutie!
Haven't used it for awhile.  I think I really like it with this strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Shopping time
> View attachment 5634797
> 
> Bought this Lockme Ever Mini , love the size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634806
> View attachment 5634798
> View attachment 5634800
> 
> Colour & size comparison with Greige MM size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634803
> View attachment 5634802
> 
> and pm size, love the colour combinations of pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634804
> View attachment 5634807
> View attachment 5634805


Love the Lockme ever mini!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Very lucky to have found this unicorn at the store last year .  With this charm (a gift from my sweet DD ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634538


Oh IMMMMM!
This is so stunning.    
Your DD knows how to make mama happy, doesn't she?
Love everything about this bag!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Drinking coffee with this cutie!
> Haven't used it for awhile.  I think I really like it with this strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634840
> View attachment 5634843


All your combos are lovely!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> All your combos are lovely!!


Thank you doctor!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you doctor!


Why thank you - I’m always stunned at your color and artistic eye - and your DD cake making skills too!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Off to work today with speedy 20! My first time using her and I can already tell she’s going to be a favorite.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5634904
> 
> Off to work today with speedy 20! My first time using her and I can already tell she’s going to be a favorite.


So cute!  
Happy first time using.
I'm really falling for the lock and the key together! So classy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> Why thank you - I’m always stunned at your color and artistic eye - and your DD cake making skills too!


Thank you doc! It's just what I needed to hear today.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5634904
> 
> Off to work today with speedy 20! My first time using her and I can already tell she’s going to be a favorite.


Happy that you’re loving and using this beauty! What a great addition!


----------



## Iamminda

bbcerisette66 said:


> Such a beautiful colour ! The embossing is beautiful





MaggyH said:


> Colour is to die for!





Aliluvlv said:


> Well hello there miss gorgeous scarlet!    Has to be the best red ever! I love the strap and charm with it too. What a sweet daughter. Have a great rest of the week M!





DrTr said:


> What a gorgeous bag made all the better with the gift from your daughter! Happy colors!





Sibelle said:


> Congrats! This color is so gorgeous!





Sunshine mama said:


> Oh IMMMMM!
> This is so stunning.
> Your DD knows how to make mama happy, doesn't she?
> Love everything about this bag!



I really appreciate your kind comments everyone .  It makes me happy to use my bags and also take pictures of them  (ignoring my DH’s comments about me being bougie/bourgeois ).


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Drinking coffee with this cutie!
> Haven't used it for awhile.  I think I really like it with this strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634840
> View attachment 5634843



What a great look SSSSM  — love your creative accessorizing and photography skills 



Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5634904
> 
> Off to work today with speedy 20! My first time using her and I can already tell she’s going to be a favorite.



Beautiful debut A  — this is really a great little bag that is also a true classic!  Love that you used your pretty Garden bucket strap


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Drinking coffee with this cutie!
> Haven't used it for awhile.  I think I really like it with this strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634840
> View attachment 5634843


Looks wonderful! Love the strap and tag and the fall vibes!  Is that a SB Paris mug I see! I have the London one from my trip in 2016.


Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!
> Happy first time using.
> I'm really falling for the lock and the key together! So classy.


 Thank you!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Happy that you’re loving and using this beauty! What a great addition!


Thank you! I really love the size of this cutie (small but mighty!) and the super shiny hardware! 


Iamminda said:


> I really appreciate your kind comments everyone .  It makes me happy to use my bags and also take pictures of them  (ignoring my DH’s comments about me being bougie/bourgeois ).


Hahahaha.  That’s soooo funny! I love being bougie -helps offset the sweats/ lounge wear I’m in most of the time!


Iamminda said:


> What a great look SSSSM  — love your creative accessorizing and photography skills
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful debut A  — this is really a great little bag that is also a true classic!  Love that you used your pretty Garden bucket strap


Thank you M! I knew your eagle eyes and fantastic memory would pick up on the strap!  I thought I’d try it with the speedy and since it’s a thinner strap I like that it stays put on my shoulder now that we’re into puffy vests and jacket weather.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Looks wonderful! Love the strap and tag and the fall vibes!  Is that a SB Paris mug I see! I have the London one from my trip in 2016.


Thank you,  and yes it is.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> What a great look SSSSM  — love your creative accessorizing and photography skills


Thank you IMMMMM!
I love your accessorizing and photo skills too!


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Very lucky to have found this unicorn at the store last year .  With this charm (a gift from my sweet DD ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634538


What a beauty!   And the charm is so cute! Very sweet of your daughter


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> What a beauty!   And the charm is so cute! Very sweet of your daughter



Thanks so much sweet E


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Drinking coffee with this cutie!
> Haven't used it for awhile.  I think I really like it with this strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634840
> View attachment 5634843


Wonderful picture! Love your bag with the strap, the decorations and the mug


----------



## EveyB

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5634904
> 
> Off to work today with speedy 20! My first time using her and I can already tell she’s going to be a favorite.


Happy first time using!  The strap looks perfect with your Speedy and the pretty charm, gorgeous!


----------



## KristinSaysOK

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5634904
> 
> Off to work today with speedy 20! My first time using her and I can already tell she’s going to be a favorite.


What a perfect darling! I can see why it will be a favorite.


----------



## coloradolvr

In keeping with it’s heritage, you could easily get at least one more solit ❤️


----------



## MeepMeep67

GJ* said:


> we went to eat burgers today.  I wish it was closer and I could go more often
> View attachment 5632958
> 
> View attachment 5632962


Beautiful bag and that drink! love your LV straw too


----------



## MeepMeep67

brnicutie said:


> seafood crispy noodle and plantation ice tea for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633310


More good food!!!!Yum


Jeepgurl76 said:


> Artsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633558
> View attachment 5633559


You are so cute! Love your outfit, and the fall colors!


Leo the Lion said:


> New LV boots in action!
> 
> View attachment 5633690


You are beautiful in your new boots!


cajhingle said:


> the view
> 
> View attachment 5633919


Those fall colors are so beautiful. my favorite season


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> Very lucky to have found this unicorn at the store last year .  With this charm (a gift from my sweet DD ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634538


Lucky girl finding that bag!!! Love the charm from DD


----------



## MeepMeep67

Sunshine mama said:


> Drinking coffee with this cutie!
> Haven't used it for awhile.  I think I really like it with this strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634840
> View attachment 5634843


Cute bag, and we are strap twins; it one of my favorites.  I love that mug!!!!


Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5634904
> 
> Off to work today with speedy 20! My first time using her and I can already tell she’s going to be a favorite.


Bag twin! and I love your fall bag charm!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

coloradolvr said:


> In keeping with it’s heritage, you could easily get at least one more solit ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5635152


PERFECTION!!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Lockme Ever Mini couldn’t wait to go out  



I told my CA, I feel that this Lockme Ever Mini is the ‘reincarnation’ of my old Lockme that I returned due to melting issues


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Lockme Ever Mini couldn’t wait to go out
> View attachment 5635260
> View attachment 5635259
> 
> I told my CA, I feel that this Lockme Ever Mini is the ‘reincarnation’ of my old Lockme that I returned due to melting issues
> View attachment 5635261


It is stunning ! The colour is all what I love.


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> Lockme Ever Mini couldn’t wait to go out
> View attachment 5635260
> View attachment 5635259
> 
> I told my CA, I feel that this Lockme Ever Mini is the ‘reincarnation’ of my old Lockme that I returned due to melting issues
> View attachment 5635261


Aww @23adeline you did buy it! So pretty   I haven't seen a bag I'd love from LV in a while! What fits inside?


----------



## GJ*

back to the vet


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

GJ* said:


> back to the vet
> View attachment 5635277


Poor fur baby! I hope he will get well soon.   Your NF looks gorgeous!


----------



## MKB0925

GJ* said:


> back to the vet
> View attachment 5635277


Poor little man....hope he is better soon! And I agree your NF is gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> Cute bag, and we are strap twins; it one of my favorites.  I love that mug!!!!
> 
> Bag twin! and I love your fall bag charm!!


Thank you strap twin!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> Wonderful picture! Love your bag with the strap, the decorations and the mug


Thank you EveyB!


----------



## EveyB

GJ* said:


> back to the vet
> View attachment 5635277


Hopefully he’s well again really soon!


----------



## GJ*

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Poor fur baby! I hope he will get well soon.   Your NF looks gorgeous!





MKB0925 said:


> Poor little man....hope he is better soon! And I agree your NF is gorgeous!





EveyB said:


> Hopefully he’s well again really soon!


thank you so much!  unfortunately it doesn't look like it, we've been fighting for 3 months for the eye to heal.  4 weeks ago thought how it's done and unfortunately it's starting again.  she now reacts strongly to the eye drops and refuses the food.  this is very distressing.


----------



## coloradolvr

MeepMeep67 said:


> PERFECTION!!!!


I just saw that I must have had one too many "splots" before posting!


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> Aww @23adeline you did buy it! So pretty   I haven't seen a bag I'd love from LV in a while! What fits inside?


It is very spacious! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



These are my daily items , occupying less than half of the space 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It fits 2 mini Pochette plus Zoe wallet and card holder without a problem 
	

		
			
		

		
	




In fact, I thought of you when I saw this colour online, it’s so you


----------



## LL777

My beautiful co-worker


----------



## Aliluvlv

EveyB said:


> Happy first time using!  The strap looks perfect with your Speedy and the pretty charm, gorgeous!


Thank you so much Evey! I’m hoping to utilize the LV straps I currently have. This one seems great so far and is super light weight.


KristinSaysOK said:


> What a perfect darling! I can see why it will be a favorite.


Thank you! I love it so far! 


MeepMeep67 said:


> Cute bag, and we are strap twins; it one of my favorites.  I love that mug!!!!
> 
> Bag twin! and I love your fall bag charm!!


Hooray bag twin (I love how many of my tPF friends have this)!   Thank you!


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> It is very spacious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635376
> 
> These are my daily items , occupying less than half of the space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635375
> 
> It fits 2 mini Pochette plus Zoe wallet and card holder without a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635378
> View attachment 5635377
> 
> In fact, I thought of you when I saw this colour online, it’s so you


This is really beautiful! Love your accessories and beautifully wrapped handle too!


----------



## Aliluvlv

GJ* said:


> thank you so much!  unfortunately it doesn't look like it, we've been fighting for 3 months for the eye to heal.  4 weeks ago thought how it's done and unfortunately it's starting again.  she now reacts strongly to the eye drops and refuses the food.  this is very distressing.


I’m so sorry! Hopefully they can help her feel better. Your catogram charm is darling and looks wonderful on your bag.


----------



## Aliluvlv

coloradolvr said:


> In keeping with it’s heritage, you could easily get at least one more solit ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5635152


This is so fantastic!


----------



## MeepMeep67

GJ* said:


> back to the vet
> View attachment 5635277


I hope your pup will be ok, sending healing vibes your way.  Love your NF and Catogram bag charm, I wish I would have gotten more catogram items.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My favorite Alma BB


----------



## MeepMeep67

Sunshine mama said:


> Drinking coffee with this cutie!
> Haven't used it for awhile.  I think I really like it with this strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634840
> View attachment 5634843


I did a search for the mug!!! People selling them for big bucks! but I found one on Poshmark for $19   so we can be mug twins too


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> I did a search for the mug!!! People selling them for big bucks! but I found one on Poshmark for $19   so we can be mug twins too


Yyasss! You got a great deal!!!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Lucky girl finding that bag!!! Love the charm from DD



Thanks so much my friend .   to your Mum for us .


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My favorite Alma BB
> View attachment 5635428



Big Love for this one — so pretty


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

LL777 said:


> My beautiful co-worker
> 
> View attachment 5635392


Indeed!! I might need such a lovely co-worker too! 
Your Odeon looks gorgeous, love the combo with the luxurious Chanel hand Creme - I carry the same in my Louis in white!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

coloradolvr said:


> In keeping with it’s heritage, you could easily get at least one more solit ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5635152


What a great pic!


----------



## curlsandacamera

Took my denim Baggy out for coffee.


----------



## Sunshine mama

curlsandacamera said:


> Took my denim Baggy out for coffee.
> 
> View attachment 5635600


Dang! Both the bag and the drink look yummy!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> It is very spacious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635376
> 
> These are my daily items , occupying less than half of the space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635375
> 
> It fits 2 mini Pochette plus Zoe wallet and card holder without a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635378
> View attachment 5635377
> 
> In fact, I thought of you when I saw this colour online, it’s so you


Yes.  It's so @fyn72  !
I love this bag too. It's so cute.


----------



## octoberrrush

curlsandacamera said:


> Took my denim Baggy out for coffee.
> 
> View attachment 5635600


That denim looks so good


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much my friend .   to your Mum for us .


Will do! Thank you my dear IM. She knows whenever we are out to eat, I have to take food and bag photos for my friends on the forum We will be at the winery this weekend!


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> I really appreciate your kind comments everyone .  It makes me happy to use my bags and also take pictures of them  (ignoring my DH’s comments about me being bougie/bourgeois ).


Why ignore -shouldn't we all embrace our bougie-ness?


----------



## DrTr

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5634904
> 
> Off to work today with speedy 20! My first time using her and I can already tell she’s going to be a favorite.


Just gorgeous! Love your bag and whole look!


----------



## DrTr

GJ* said:


> back to the vet
> View attachment 5635277


So so sorry - it is so terribly hard when our fur kids are ailing. Sending best healing energy to your baby


----------



## LL777

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Indeed!! I might need such a lovely co-worker too!
> Your Odeon looks gorgeous, love the combo with the luxurious Chanel hand Creme - I carry the same in my Louis in white!


Thank you! The bag is very comfortable to carry.


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTr said:


> Just gorgeous! Love your bag and whole look!


Thank you so much DrTr!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Pasta? Check.
Heirloom tomatoes? Check.
Chocolate? Check.
More Chocolate? Check.
Speedy 20? Check! 
Going to be a great birthday weekend!


----------



## Loriad

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5635838
> 
> Pasta? Check.
> Heirloom tomatoes? Check.
> Chocolate? Check.
> More Chocolate? Check.
> Speedy 20? Check!
> Going to be a great birthday weekend!


Looks great! Happy birthday!


----------



## shyviolet

Having coffee with my Marilyn


----------



## MeepMeep67

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5635838
> 
> Pasta? Check.
> Heirloom tomatoes? Check.
> Chocolate? Check.
> More Chocolate? Check.
> Speedy 20? Check!
> Going to be a great birthday weekend!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! Have a wonderful  Birthday weekend


----------



## Cherries and wine

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5635838
> 
> Pasta? Check.
> Heirloom tomatoes? Check.
> Chocolate? Check.
> More Chocolate? Check.
> Speedy 20? Check!
> Going to be a great birthday weekend!


Happy Birthday! Your speedy is so cute!


----------



## saminaah

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5635838
> 
> Pasta? Check.
> Heirloom tomatoes? Check.
> Chocolate? Check.
> More Chocolate? Check.
> Speedy 20? Check!
> Going to be a great birthday weekend!


Have an awesome birthday celebration !


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5635838
> 
> Pasta? Check.
> Heirloom tomatoes? Check.
> Chocolate? Check.
> More Chocolate? Check.
> Speedy 20? Check!
> Going to be a great birthday weekend!



Oh boy, sounds like you have the perfect BD weekend planned A .  Love seeing how much you are enjoying your new cutie — so lovely!   Happy Birthday sweet A .  PS, think you may need more chocolate my friend .


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5635838
> 
> Pasta? Check.
> Heirloom tomatoes? Check.
> Chocolate? Check.
> More Chocolate? Check.
> Speedy 20? Check!
> Going to be a great birthday weekend!


Love love love the pic, the bag, and the post!!!  Wish you a great birthday weekend hun!!!


----------



## Bumbles

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5635838
> 
> Pasta? Check.
> Heirloom tomatoes? Check.
> Chocolate? Check.
> More Chocolate? Check.
> Speedy 20? Check!
> Going to be a great birthday weekend!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## fyn72

GJ* said:


> back to the vet
> View attachment 5635277


Aw poor furbaby, hope he’s ok!


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> It is very spacious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635376
> 
> These are my daily items , occupying less than half of the space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635375
> 
> It fits 2 mini Pochette plus Zoe wallet and card holder without a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635378
> View attachment 5635377
> 
> In fact, I thought of you when I saw this colour online, it’s so you


Oh thank you @23adeline! It’s around the same size as my bond street bb but looks bigger at the top, the bond street narrows at the top.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5635838
> 
> Pasta? Check.
> Heirloom tomatoes? Check.
> Chocolate? Check.
> More Chocolate? Check.
> Speedy 20? Check!
> Going to be a great birthday weekend!


Enjoy your weekend !


----------



## octoberrrush

Shades of blue to bring in the weekend! Happy Friday!


----------



## bagsamplified

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5635838
> 
> Pasta? Check.
> Heirloom tomatoes? Check.
> Chocolate? Check.
> More Chocolate? Check.
> Speedy 20? Check!
> Going to be a great birthday weekend!


Happy birthday! Gosh I was just reading about the UK and was expecting to see lettuce next to your Nano!     before seeing it was your birthday! Enjoy your birthday!


----------



## Bumbles

octoberrrush said:


> View attachment 5636014
> 
> Shades of blue to bring in the weekend! Happy Friday!


I love this shade of blue. It’s beautiful


----------



## DrTr

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5635838
> 
> Pasta? Check.
> Heirloom tomatoes? Check.
> Chocolate? Check.
> More Chocolate? Check.
> Speedy 20? Check!
> Going to be a great birthday weekend!


Yay! It’s your birthday! Enjoy


----------



## EpiFanatic

Loving how light and spacious the speedy 20 is.


----------



## octoberrrush

Bumbles said:


> I love this shade of blue. It’s beautiful


Thank you @Bumbles ! It’s definitely brightening up my rainy Friday


----------



## DrTr

EpiFanatic said:


> Loving how light and spacious the speedy 20 is.


It is a great little “big” bag!  You look great!


----------



## EpiFanatic

DrTr said:


> It is a great little “big” bag!  You look great!


Thank you @DrTr  How aptly you describe it. I hope you don’t mind me stealing it from you. My best little big bag.


----------



## DrTr

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you @DrTr  How aptly you describe it. I hope you don’t mind me stealing it from you. My best little big bag.


Feel free to use! I love my speedy 20 - it truly is unbelievable how much it can hold.


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> It is very spacious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635376
> 
> These are my daily items , occupying less than half of the space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635375
> 
> It fits 2 mini Pochette plus Zoe wallet and card holder without a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635378
> View attachment 5635377
> 
> In fact, I thought of you when I saw this colour online, it’s so you


Aww @23adeline I just noticed looking at your pics again that you said you thought of me when you saw this colour. Naw  thank you! I'm so tempted!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5635838
> 
> Pasta? Check.
> Heirloom tomatoes? Check.
> Chocolate? Check.
> More Chocolate? Check.
> Speedy 20? Check!
> Going to be a great birthday weekend!


Happy Birthday  That speedy is the most delicious looking thing in your cart lol.


----------



## baghabitz34

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5635838
> 
> Pasta? Check.
> Heirloom tomatoes? Check.
> Chocolate? Check.
> More Chocolate? Check.
> Speedy 20? Check!
> Going to be a great birthday weekend!


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## GJ*

Aliluvlv said:


> I’m so sorry! Hopefully they can help her feel better. Your catogram charm is darling and looks wonderful on your bag.





MeepMeep67 said:


> I hope your pup will be ok, sending healing vibes your way.  Love your NF and Catogram bag charm, I wish I would have gotten more catogram items.





DrTr said:


> So so sorry - it is so terribly hard when our fur kids are ailing. Sending best healing energy to your baby





fyn72 said:


> Aw poor furbaby, hope he’s ok!


thank you very much for your sympathy 
beetle is doing better again, i had her injected with antibiotics and painkillers at the vet so that it didn't put a strain on her stomach and now she has eaten again.  next week we will go to the eye specialist again and have to see how we can continue to treat the eye if it is now repelling eye drops.
It's always horrible when your beloved pets are sick.  beetle needs more medication because of her big back problems which i can't give her if she doesn't eat.  that is doubly burdensome.  and the eye treatment was also very painful, the loose cornea is removed with a mini milling machine because it chafes and rubs the eye.  blood vessels simply do not form, so the newly formed skin is not supplied and dies off again.


----------



## GJ*

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5635838
> 
> Pasta? Check.
> Heirloom tomatoes? Check.
> Chocolate? Check.
> More Chocolate? Check.
> Speedy 20? Check!
> Going to be a great birthday weekend!



I wish you a very special birthday weekend


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5635838
> 
> Pasta? Check.
> Heirloom tomatoes? Check.
> Chocolate? Check.
> More Chocolate? Check.
> Speedy 20? Check!
> Going to be a great birthday weekend!



Chocolate and more chocolate and Speedy 20! Now that's a perfect combo for your birthday celebration!!
Oh alright. Heirloom tomatoes and pasta are nice too, I suppose.


----------



## Sunshine mama

shyviolet said:


> Having coffee with my Marilyn
> 
> View attachment 5635866


This is really cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5635838
> 
> Pasta? Check.
> Heirloom tomatoes? Check.
> Chocolate? Check.
> More Chocolate? Check.
> Speedy 20? Check!
> Going to be a great birthday weekend!





EpiFanatic said:


> Loving how light and spacious the speedy 20 is.
> 
> View attachment 5636036


You two are inspiring me to use my Speedy 20!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> You two are inspiring me to use my Speedy 20!



+1.  We should do a Speedy20 Saturday or Sunday or start such a thread .


----------



## EveyB

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5635838
> 
> Pasta? Check.
> Heirloom tomatoes? Check.
> Chocolate? Check.
> More Chocolate? Check.
> Speedy 20? Check!
> Going to be a great birthday weekend!


Love the pic and love seeing you enjoying your cute Speedy! Have a wonderful birthday weekend!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Loriad said:


> Looks great! Happy birthday!





MeepMeep67 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! Have a wonderful  Birthday weekend





Cherries and wine said:


> Happy Birthday! Your speedy is so cute!





saminaah said:


> Have an awesome birthday celebration !





Iamminda said:


> Oh boy, sounds like you have the perfect BD weekend planned A .  Love seeing how much you are enjoying your new cutie — so lovely!   Happy Birthday sweet A .  PS, think you may need more chocolate my friend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635916


 


MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Love love love the pic, the bag, and the post!!!  Wish you a great birthday weekend hun!!!





Bumbles said:


> Happy Birthday!





bbcerisette66 said:


> Enjoy your weekend !





bagsamplified said:


> Happy birthday! Gosh I was just reading about the UK and was expecting to see lettuce next to your Nano!     before seeing it was your birthday! Enjoy your birthday!





DrTr said:


> Yay! It’s your birthday! Enjoy





PrayersandPurses said:


> Happy Birthday  That speedy is the most delicious looking thing in your cart lol.





baghabitz34 said:


> Happy Birthday!!





GJ* said:


> I wish you a very special birthday weekend





Sunshine mama said:


> Chocolate and more chocolate and Speedy 20! Now that's a perfect combo for your birthday celebration!!
> Oh alright. Heirloom tomatoes and pasta are nice too, I suppose.





EveyB said:


> Love the pic and love seeing you enjoying your cute Speedy! Have a wonderful birthday weekend!


Thank you all so much for the sweet bday wishes!  The chocolate and red wine are standing by (at a safe distance from the LVs of course)! Cheers to all of you for constantly enabling my LV purchases (and LV sharing) and making my day extra special!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> You two are inspiring me to use my Speedy 20!


Excellent! 


Iamminda said:


> +1.  We should do a Speedy20 Saturday or Sunday or start such a thread .


Yaaassssssss! I’ve been waiting to see your cuties again! I love this idea!


----------



## 23adeline

Action of paying and waiting for my first keepall 25


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Action of paying and waiting for my first keepall 25
> View attachment 5636624


I ordered the same in black empreinte. I will receive it after tomorrow. It seems to be a very practical bag and very casual. But I will have to choose between him and speedy 20 black ….
Have a nice weekend


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> I ordered the same in black empreinte. I will receive it after tomorrow. It seems to be a very practical bag and very casual. But I will have to choose between him and speedy 20 black ….
> Have a nice weekend


Yes, it’s casual and the speedy is more ladylike, can’t wait to see your modelling pics. 
I want something from the Grafitti line , I wished they make this line in keepall xs.
Have a nice weekend too


----------



## Sunshine mama

Inspired by @23adeline  's Lockme Ever mini, I am using the bigger cousin, with added pearls to refresh the look.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Inspired by @23adeline  's Lockme Ever mini, I am using the bigger cousin, with added pearls to refresh the look.
> View attachment 5636884


The Lockme collection is gorgeous and the leather is amazing. Beautiful


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> The Lockme collection is gorgeous and the leather is amazing. Beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Inspired by @23adeline  's Lockme Ever mini, I am using the bigger cousin, with added pearls to refresh the look.
> View attachment 5636884


Love your MLM with the pearls!  Isn’t it a great bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> Love your MLM with the pearls!  Isn’t it a great bag?


Thank you. And it's a great bag,  for sure.
At first, I was like, what is MLM?


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Love your MLM with the pearls!  Isn’t it a great bag?



Miss seeing yours T — heck, miss seeing your pics in general


----------



## LeahLVoes

Stuck in traffic with my Flanerie 45. she’s been a great companion the last couple of weeks. But looking forward to a smaller bag now.


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Miss seeing yours T — heck, miss seeing your pics in general


Thanks dear friend! I’ve been slammed lately and went missing for a bit. But I should be back more now. It’s also not been quite as much fun since spring/early summer for new releases for me. I went crazy, and needed to really stay on ban island. And for SOME reason it’s harder to stay there when I hang out in tpf  Thanks for the shout out


----------



## kittie.baba

23adeline said:


> Action of paying and waiting for my first keepall 25
> View attachment 5636624


The anticipation waiting for a new bag...OMG! Also, loving the color!


----------



## brnicutie

I went to see Black Adam today. The movie was good.


----------



## fyn72

A rainy day in Brisbane, just hung out with my man for our 17th Anniversary. We aren’t married so we just count from our first date


----------



## 23adeline

Waiting for my second girl at hair salon , she is cutting and donating her hair for the 4th time


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> A rainy day in Brisbane, just hung out with my man for our 17th Anniversary. We aren’t married so we just count from our first date
> 
> View attachment 5637762


I love your scarf! I wish I had gotten it when the price was good AND  available!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Waiting for my second girl at hair salon , she is cutting and donating her hair for the 4th time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637783


That's so nice! And your bag is sooo adorable.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LeahLVoes said:


> Stuck in traffic with my Flanerie 45. she’s been a great companion the last couple of weeks. But looking forward to a smaller bag now.
> 
> View attachment 5637499


What a way to get stuck in traffic!


----------



## 23adeline

Bags of the past few days


----------



## Sunshine mama

My cute SLGs today


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Game On NF at the restaurant (after some shopping)


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> My cute SLGs today
> View attachment 5637868


Beautiful Farragamo bag and your small Kirigami is so cute. I love it’s shades of colour


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful Farragamo bag and your small Kirigami is so cute. I love it’s shades of colour


Thank you.  You are always so kind.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Game On NF at the restaurant (after some shopping)
> View attachment 5637871


Eating/shopping with a beautiful bag sounds so fun!!!


----------



## boyoverboard

Damier Ebene Keepall 45 with me over the weekend, which we spent at an
old farmhouse in Dumfries and Galloway, south west Scotland. Also some pics of my fur baby Kuzi enjoying the weekend.


----------



## Sunshine mama

boyoverboard said:


> Damier Ebene Keepall 45 with me over the weekend, which we spent at an
> old farmhouse in Dumfries and Galloway, south west Scotland. Also some pics of my fur baby Kuzi enjoying the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5637941
> View attachment 5637944
> 
> View attachment 5637946
> 
> View attachment 5637947
> 
> View attachment 5637948


Nice bag and nice sceneries!!
And your fur baby is adorable!


----------



## EveyB

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Game On NF at the restaurant (after some shopping)
> View attachment 5637871


Gorgeous NF! Happy to see you’re enjoying your weekend!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> My cute SLGs today
> View attachment 5637868


Love your SLGs and the Ferragamo and the chain


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Eating/shopping with a beautiful bag sounds so fun!!!





EveyB said:


> Gorgeous NF! Happy to see you’re enjoying your weekend!


Thank you so much my lovelies!  I'm trying to regularly put the GO NF into my rotation!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> Love your SLGs and the Ferragamo and the chain


Thank you EveyB!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

boyoverboard said:


> Damier Ebene Keepall 45 with me over the weekend, which we spent at an
> old farmhouse in Dumfries and Galloway, south west Scotland. Also some pics of my fur baby Kuzi enjoying the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5637941
> View attachment 5637944
> 
> View attachment 5637946
> 
> View attachment 5637947
> 
> View attachment 5637948


Your photos are so dreamy!! Enjoy your getaway!


----------



## EveyB

boyoverboard said:


> Damier Ebene Keepall 45 with me over the weekend, which we spent at an
> old farmhouse in Dumfries and Galloway, south west Scotland. Also some pics of my fur baby Kuzi enjoying the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5637941
> View attachment 5637944
> 
> View attachment 5637946
> 
> View attachment 5637947
> 
> View attachment 5637948


Gorgeous Keepall and incredible sceneries! Kuzi steals the show as always


----------



## Aliluvlv

boyoverboard said:


> Damier Ebene Keepall 45 with me over the weekend, which we spent at an
> old farmhouse in Dumfries and Galloway, south west Scotland. Also some pics of my fur baby Kuzi enjoying the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5637941
> View attachment 5637944
> 
> View attachment 5637946
> 
> View attachment 5637947
> 
> View attachment 5637948


What a gorgeous fall weekend! I love seeing Kuzi enjoying himself along with your LVs.   Looks like you all has a great time!


----------



## Samatti

fyn72 said:


> A rainy day in Brisbane, just hung out with my man for our 17th Anniversary. We aren’t married so we just count from our first date
> 
> View attachment 5637762


I'm also not married...we had 14 years in august this year


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

My Alma BB with me at Target and Costco (and my small zippy).


----------



## Loriad

boyoverboard said:


> Damier Ebene Keepall 45 with me over the weekend, which we spent at an
> old farmhouse in Dumfries and Galloway, south west Scotland. Also some pics of my fur baby Kuzi enjoying the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5637941
> View attachment 5637944
> 
> View attachment 5637946
> 
> View attachment 5637947
> 
> View attachment 5637948


Wow! So gorgeous!


----------



## octoberrrush

boyoverboard said:


> Damier Ebene Keepall 45 with me over the weekend, which we spent at an
> old farmhouse in Dumfries and Galloway, south west Scotland. Also some pics of my fur baby Kuzi enjoying the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5637941
> View attachment 5637944
> 
> View attachment 5637946
> 
> View attachment 5637947
> 
> View attachment 5637948


Wow this looks like a dream! Absolutely stunning! 

And hi kuzi


----------



## brnicutie

Pop Art Suzy said:


> My Alma BB with me at Target and Costco (and my small zippy).
> 
> View attachment 5638177
> View attachment 5638178


I buy exactly the same things at Costco: egg bites, chicken cordon bleu, tiramisu. That tiramisu is so good.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

brnicutie said:


> I buy exactly the same things at Costco: egg bites, chicken cordon bleu, tiramisu. That tiramisu is so good.


Haha how funny. I just had one tonight and it was delicious!


----------



## gwendo25

Odeon PM for today.


----------



## 23adeline

Thai steamboat dinner ,using  Pochette Coussin today


----------



## Njeph

When does the black denim collection come out?


----------



## Lilkitty

gwendo25 said:


> Odeon PM for today.
> 
> View attachment 5638392


Love the extension! May I ask where did you get it? Thanks


----------



## MeepMeep67

Mug was delivered today!!

Speedy 20 with roses from Grandma's rose bush. Most beautiful, fragrant roses ever.  She would always send us home with some after a visit. After she died and her home was sold, my father dug up the rose bush and planted it in his yard. We all propagated clippings, keeping grandma alive


----------



## MeepMeep67

Wine tasting with Mum yesterday!


----------



## DrTr

boyoverboard said:


> Damier Ebene Keepall 45 with me over the weekend, which we spent at an
> old farmhouse in Dumfries and Galloway, south west Scotland. Also some pics of my fur baby Kuzi enjoying the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5637941
> View attachment 5637944
> 
> View attachment 5637946
> 
> View attachment 5637947
> 
> View attachment 5637948


What a gorgeous place! You three have the best vacations and thanks for the lovely scenery. As always Kuzi is the star! (no offense to the two of you  ) We joke in dog classes or in public if we meet other people and their dogs, we always remember the dogs names and emails (not always the people) We just finished season 7 of Shetland, love that show in part because of the gorgeous island and you share more that  I can enjoy - thanks again. Happy week!


----------



## DrTr

MeepMeep67 said:


> View attachment 5638826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mug was delivered today!!
> 
> Speedy 20 with roses from Grandma's rose bush. Most beautiful, fragrant roses ever.  She would always send us home with some after a visit. After she died and her home was sold, my father dug up the rose bush and planted it in his yard. We all propagated clippings, keeping grandma alive


How lovely! What a connection with your grandmother that keeps living on


----------



## Loriad

MeepMeep67 said:


> View attachment 5638826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mug was delivered today!!
> 
> Speedy 20 with roses from Grandma's rose bush. Most beautiful, fragrant roses ever.  She would always send us home with some after a visit. After she died and her home was sold, my father dug up the rose bush and planted it in his yard. We all propagated clippings, keeping grandma alive


Love that story ❤


----------



## Buyavowel

Hanging out with this ol’ girl at my in-laws’.


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Wine tasting with Mum yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 5638828
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638829
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638833



Love seeing your fun outings with Mum  — she is lucky to have such a wonderful DD like you .  Also thanks for sharing the special story about your Grandma’s roses!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MeepMeep67 said:


> View attachment 5638826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mug was delivered today!!
> 
> Speedy 20 with roses from Grandma's rose bush. Most beautiful, fragrant roses ever.  She would always send us home with some after a visit. After she died and her home was sold, my father dug up the rose bush and planted it in his yard. We all propagated clippings, keeping grandma alive


Absolutely beautiful Meep Meep! Your speedy, your mug, your grandma’s gorgeous roses! What a wonderful keepsake you have of her! I need to track down this SB Paris mug too. It matches my London mug which I bought while visiting in 2016 and was the same trip I hopped over to Paris for the day and bought my first LV bag (speedy b 25 in DE).


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> View attachment 5638826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mug was delivered today!!
> 
> Speedy 20 with roses from Grandma's rose bush. Most beautiful, fragrant roses ever.  She would always send us home with some after a visit. After she died and her home was sold, my father dug up the rose bush and planted it in his yard. We all propagated clippings, keeping grandma alive


That's a great mug shot of your mug  MeepMeep67!  
And what a sweet story about your grandma's rose bush! 
BTW, you know we are mug/ bag twins, right?


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> Wine tasting with Mum yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 5638828
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638829
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638833


Awww. That must have been lovely!
You are really lucky to be able to do that with your mom!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I used this "waterproof" bag today. It rained all day!


----------



## musiclover

MeepMeep67 said:


> View attachment 5638826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mug was delivered today!!
> 
> Speedy 20 with roses from Grandma's rose bush. Most beautiful, fragrant roses ever.  She would always send us home with some after a visit. After she died and her home was sold, my father dug up the rose bush and planted it in his yard. We all propagated clippings, keeping grandma alive


Thank you for sharing this wonderful story of Grandma’s roses!  They are just beautiful (along with Speedy 20).


----------



## MeepMeep67

DrTr said:


> How lovely! What a connection with your grandmother that keeps living on


 Its great to see you


Loriad said:


> Love that story ❤





Iamminda said:


> Love seeing your fun outings with Mum  — she is lucky to have such a wonderful DD like you .  Also thanks for sharing the special story about your Grandma’s roses!





Aliluvlv said:


> Absolutely beautiful Meep Meep! Your speedy, your mug, your grandma’s gorgeous roses! What a wonderful keepsake you have of her! I need to track down this SB Paris mug too. It matches my London mug which I bought while visiting in 2016 and was the same trip I hopped over to Paris for the day and bought my first LV bag (speedy b 25 in DE).


Do google searches and hopefully one will pop up at a reasonable price fingers crossed you find one


Sunshine mama said:


> That's a great mug shot of your mug  MeepMeep67!
> And what a sweet story about your grandma's rose bush!
> BTW, you know we are mug/ bag twins, right?


Yes! mug/bag/strap!!


Sunshine mama said:


> Awww. That must have been lovely!
> You are really lucky to be able to do that with your mom!





musiclover said:


> Thank you for sharing this wonderful story of Grandma’s roses!  They are just beautiful (along with Speedy 20).


Thank you my dear friends!!! I wish I could take good pictures like Sunshine mama! I cut one of the roses off, Ill work on my skills.  You guys inspired me to carry my speedy 20 this weekend!


----------



## balen.girl

Late post from last week..


----------



## octoberrrush

Speedy 25 x Rosalie today.


----------



## DrTootr

This week I've been rotating my new puffy silver Speedy25 with my old, but still very much loved, monogramouflage Speedy35 and gotta say as this is my first ever Speedy25, I'm finding this size both awesome and practical.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MeepMeep67 said:


> View attachment 5638826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mug was delivered today!!
> 
> Speedy 20 with roses from Grandma's rose bush. Most beautiful, fragrant roses ever.  She would always send us home with some after a visit. After she died and her home was sold, my father dug up the rose bush and planted it in his yard. We all propagated clippings, keeping grandma alive


Love what you wrote 
Needless to say, how gorgeous miss speedy looks


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> Late post from last week..
> View attachment 5639043


What a perfect picture!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> This week I've been rotating my new puffy silver Speedy25 with my old, but still very much loved, monogramouflage Speedy35 and gotta say as this is my first ever Speedy25, I'm finding this size both awesome and practical.
> 
> View attachment 5639072


They're both beautiful! But I gotta say, I REALLY love the puffy bag! 

Does that puffy strap slip off the the shoulder? How do you like the stationary handles when you carry it as a crossbody bag, if you do carry it like that?


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> They're both beautiful! But I gotta say, I REALLY love the puffy bag!
> 
> Does that puffy strap slip off the the shoulder? How do you like the stationary handles when you carry it as a crossbody bag, if you do carry it like that?


Hey @Sunshine mama and thank you lovely lady 

These are all great questions. I do carry it crossbody but I wish this was an adjustable strap, but unfortunately it's not. The strap does detach, which I like. I do find it comfortable to wear but I am kinda tall so I'm thinking I will use one of my other LV straps or accessories to lengthen the strap that way. 

I personally haven't noticed it slipping off my shoulder, but let me test it out and wear it some more and get back to you on this. I don't mind the stationary handles when I cross body it and I kinda have it swung around and past my left arm, towards my back, hope that makes sense. See my pic of me wearing it below...

Since I posted a IG reel unboxing to my Instagram the other day, I've been getting a ton of questions on this bag. So I do plan on making a YouTube video on it, once it's up I'll let you know. 

I do love it's 25 size and it can always double as an in-flight pillow when I fly home to Australia next month... I mean Tempur who


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Hey @Sunshine mama and thank you lovely lady
> 
> These are all great questions. I do carry it crossbody but I wish this was an adjustable strap, but unfortunately it's not. The strap does detach, which I like. I do find it comfortable to wear but I am kinda tall so I'm thinking I will use one of my other LV straps or accessories to lengthen the strap that way.
> 
> I personally haven't noticed it slipping off my shoulder, but let me test it out and wear it some more and get back to you on this. I don't mind the stationary handles when I cross body it and I kinda have it swung around and past my left arm, towards my back, hope that makes sense. See my pic of me wearing it below...
> 
> Since I posted a IG reel unboxing to my Instagram the other day, I've been getting a ton of questions on this bag. So I do plan on making a YouTube video on it, once it's up I'll let you know.
> 
> I do love it's 25 size and it can always double as an in-flight pillow when I fly home to Australia next month... I mean Tempur who
> 
> View attachment 5639086


Thank you for the info.  I really like the way you styled it!


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for the info.  I really like the way you styled it!


You're so welcome @Sunshine mama and cheers again lovely


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> I used this "waterproof" bag today. It rained all day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638976


Soooooo beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Soooooo beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## travelbliss

fyn72 said:


> A rainy day in Brisbane, just hung out with my man for our 17th Anniversary. We aren’t married so we just count from our first date
> 
> View attachment 5637762


LVoe how you accessorize so glam without overdoing it !!


----------



## travelbliss

boyoverboard said:


> Damier Ebene Keepall 45 with me over the weekend, which we spent at an
> old farmhouse in Dumfries and Galloway, south west Scotland. Also some pics of my fur baby Kuzi enjoying the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5637941
> View attachment 5637944
> 
> View attachment 5637946
> 
> View attachment 5637947
> 
> View attachment 5637948


Splendid photography and incorporating your LVoes !! I always   seeing your scenic pics.


----------



## travelbliss

Buyavowel said:


> Hanging out with this ol’ girl at my in-laws’.
> 
> View attachment 5638861


I LVoe seeing photos of past LV styles.  I need to do that....


----------



## LVinStLouie

octoberrrush said:


> View attachment 5639042
> 
> Speedy 25 x Rosalie today.


LVoe this bag and LVoe that shade of blue! Quite the combo


----------



## MeepMeep67

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Love what you wrote
> Needless to say, how gorgeous miss speedy looks


Thank you dear MM!!


----------



## OSURxTN

My new to me companion at work. Love the color name translates to “sunflower”.  Sunny bag on this rainy day.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

OSURxTN said:


> My new to me companion at work. Love the color name translates to “sunflower”.  Sunny bag on this rainy day.
> 
> View attachment 5639576


She is simply stunning


----------



## OSURxTN

PrayersandPurses said:


> She is simply stunning


Thank you! I have been looking for a preloved Capucine, but always imagined getting a neutral. I’m so happy I actually went with a pop of color.


----------



## gwendo25

Siena MM looks for today.


----------



## octoberrrush

Brand new Sac Plat BB creeping in the background. No water marks on the vachetta despite the rain thanks to Apple Garde. Made sure to put on 2 coats before leaving the house this morning.


----------



## 23adeline

Just took these family photos 
Keepall xs
	

		
			
		

		
	




Speedy 20


----------



## MaggyH

23adeline said:


> Just took these family photos
> Keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639802
> 
> 
> Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639803


That’s a stunning collection, I’m speechless!! I guess I can assume that you recommend a speedy 20 then


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Just took these family photos
> Keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639802
> 
> 
> Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639803


Beautiful collection ! Do you use all of them ? Anyway you are the worthy represent of LV in South East Asia


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Just took these family photos
> Keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639802
> 
> 
> Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639803


Amazing collection


----------



## TangerineKandy

23adeline said:


> Just took these family photos
> Keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639802
> 
> 
> Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639803


I love when you post your family photos!


----------



## 305keepitlive

A very candid pic of me in the Louis Vuitton Pop-Up in Brown Thomas, Dublin, Ireland. Better believe this Coussin in this gorgeous turquoise came back home with me! I saved a pretty penny also compared to US prices!


----------



## octoberrrush

Convincing myself I don’t need the new holiday key pouch since I already own this beauty. Out for lunch this sunny Thursday


----------



## Bumbles

octoberrrush said:


> View attachment 5640448
> 
> Convincing myself I don’t need the new holiday key pouch since I already own this beauty. Out for lunch this sunny Thursday


This one is so pretty. I wish I got it before it was discontinued. Enjoy your lunch


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

Pimp my Neverfull


----------



## 23adeline

TangerineKandy said:


> I love when you post your family photos!


It’s tiring to take family photos   I’m glad that you love it


MaggyH said:


> That’s a stunning collection, I’m speechless!! I guess I can assume that you recommend a speedy 20 then


Thanks  I love speedy 20


bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful collection ! Do you use all of them ? Anyway you are the worthy represent of LV in South East Asia


 Yes I use them all , you know I love speedy 20


Bumbles said:


> Amazing collection


Thanks


----------



## 23adeline

Today I received my new phone , after data transferring, I browsed through the old photos and saw this photo of my Speedy 30 & 35 I still have them in my closet except the one with ‘X’, couldn’t remember its name, I returned it because the colour of the leather became yellowish on certain parts


----------



## Bryant

Wearing my new suede jacket out in Amsterdam! 

You can see the subtle monogramming on the interior.


----------



## gwendo25

New addition holiday key pouch!


----------



## Bumbles

gwendo25 said:


> New addition holiday key pouch!
> 
> View attachment 5640715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640719


It sure puts you in the holiday mode for sure!!! It’s soooo cute!


----------



## gwendo25

Bumbles said:


> It sure puts you in the holiday mode for sure!!! It’s soooo cute!


Yes it does!


----------



## Aliluvlv

octoberrrush said:


> View attachment 5640448
> 
> Convincing myself I don’t need the new holiday key pouch since I already own this beauty. Out for lunch this sunny Thursday


lol you and me both! Such a gorgeous pic key pouch twin!


----------



## Iamminda

Today


----------



## Aliluvlv

gwendo25 said:


> New addition holiday key pouch!
> 
> View attachment 5640715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640719


This cles pochette is very tempting bag twin! Such a cutie!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 5641063


Wow! Such elegance! Love your alma and the pearls with the black leather are gorgeous!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

octoberrrush said:


> View attachment 5639042
> 
> Speedy 25 x Rosalie today.


I love this combo sooo much! Both are so beautiful


----------



## purselovah91

gwendo25 said:


> New addition holiday key pouch!
> 
> View attachment 5640715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640719


which bag is this? its so cute!!! xoxo


----------



## gwendo25

purselovah91 said:


> which bag is this? its so cute!!! xoxo


The key pouch is on my Boulogne.


----------



## octoberrrush

Aliluvlv said:


> lol you and me both! Such a gorgeous pic key pouch twin!


Hahah yay twins!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Bryant said:


> Wearing my new suede jacket out in Amsterdam!
> 
> You can see the subtle monogramming on the interior.
> View attachment 5640687
> View attachment 5640688
> View attachment 5640689
> View attachment 5640690


Have fun in Amsterdam!! Love the Jacket, it looks great on you. Perfect fit


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 5641063


Such a classic look with those pearls! Love it


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! Such elegance! Love your alma and the pearls with the black leather are gorgeous!





MeepMeep67 said:


> Such a classic look with those pearls! Love it



Thanks so much ladies .  I love accessorizing with pearls even though I am such a casual dresser.


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing my first Keepall 25 , the keepall 25 Grafitti Green Light
	

		
			
		

		
	







Size comparison with the little sibling


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 5641063


Just beautiful! Your pearls With your stunner black Alma are just perfection! Happy Friday


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> Unboxing my first Keepall 25 , the keepall 25 Grafitti Green Light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641231
> View attachment 5641232
> View attachment 5641233
> View attachment 5641235
> View attachment 5641236
> 
> Size comparison with the little sibling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641237
> View attachment 5641239
> View attachment 5641238


Love it - it looks like a perfect size for when you need just a little more than the XS (although those little guys hold a ton!) thanks for the comparison.


----------



## DrTootr

Gonna rock my latest Vivienne with the red side of my Giant Neverfull today...


----------



## Bumbles

DrTootr said:


> Gonna rock my latest Vivienne with the red side of my Giant Neverfull today...
> 
> View attachment 5641331


Look all the eye candy with the new piece! Sooooo cute!


----------



## DrTootr

Bumbles said:


> Look all the eye candy with the new piece! Sooooo cute!


Aww cheers @Bumbles


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 5641063


Ooooo
So pretty! Especially with the  pearls!


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Just beautiful! Your pearls With your stunner black Alma are just perfection! Happy Friday






Sunshine mama said:


> Ooooo
> So pretty! Especially with the  pearls!



Thanks so much ladies .  Have a great weekend


----------



## bh4me

Pillow speedy this afternoon  Have great weekend


----------



## wrecking_silver

Wearing my Pont Neuf MM on a night out.


----------



## Loriad

Iamminda said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 5641063


So cute! Love it!


----------



## 23adeline

Keepall 25 first outing 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Taking this pic with Pochette Metis EW because PM EW is still in my office lying in its box , maybe I should return the PM EW since it doesn’t make my heart sing , I’m really not a monogram person.


----------



## gwendo25

Saturday’s look:


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Waiting for my SA at the store with my work bag - Noe. She holds all of my work and personal stuff incl. a half liter water bottle, snacks, laptop & equipment, notepad, and all of my SLGs! Like how this bag is getting more beautiful as she ages - love her patina!


----------



## octoberrrush

Ready for the weekend with my keepall 45 and sac plat bb


----------



## bh4me

Off to breakfast taking my Koons collection bag


----------



## bh4me

Mid-day switch  to Pillow Speedy with mono strap


----------



## Iamminda

Loriad said:


> So cute! Love it!


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

gwendo25 said:


> Saturday’s look:
> 
> View attachment 5642175



Love the matching bandeau and charm on your pretty PM


----------



## PrayersandPurses

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Waiting for my SA at the store with my work bag - Noe. She holds all of my work and personal stuff incl. a half liter water bottle, snacks, laptop & equipment, notepad, and all of my SLGs! Like how this bag is getting more beautiful as she ages - love her patina!
> View attachment 5642244





octoberrrush said:


> View attachment 5642255
> 
> Ready for the weekend with my keepall 45 and sac plat bb


@MarryMeLV_Now and @octoberrrush can't say it enough! LOVE LOVE LOVE the classics!  Agreed! They get better with age! The patina is perfection!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

PrayersandPurses said:


> @MarryMeLV_Now and @octoberrrush can't say it enough! LOVE LOVE LOVE the classics!  Agreed! They get better with age! The patina is perfection!


Thank you so much dear for your kind words!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Métis mono for a long weekend


----------



## EveyB

MeepMeep67 said:


> View attachment 5638826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mug was delivered today!!
> 
> Speedy 20 with roses from Grandma's rose bush. Most beautiful, fragrant roses ever.  She would always send us home with some after a visit. After she died and her home was sold, my father dug up the rose bush and planted it in his yard. We all propagated clippings, keeping grandma alive


Beautiful picture! Love your Speedy and the roses and the mug   
And that’s such a beautiful way to remember your grandma with the rose bush, thank you for sharing


----------



## EveyB

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Waiting for my SA at the store with my work bag - Noe. She holds all of my work and personal stuff incl. a half liter water bottle, snacks, laptop & equipment, notepad, and all of my SLGs! Like how this bag is getting more beautiful as she ages - love her patina!
> View attachment 5642244


Love the patina too and this beautiful classic bag!


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 5641063


Stunning! The pearls look so good with your beautiful Alma


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

EveyB said:


> Love the patina too and this beautiful classic bag!


Many thanks hun for your sweet comment!


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Stunning! The pearls look so good with your beautiful Alma



Thanks kindly E


----------



## Bumbles

My Xmas victorine when I went to check out the cozygram bags. They are stunning, gorgeous and super cute, but none came home with me.


----------



## Mapoon

Happy Sunday!Heading to my LV store to pick up my second item from the Christmas animation.Bringing my little nano speedy for the quick trip. Starting to get pretty warm here in sunny Qld.


----------



## fyn72

At our local cafe for Brunch, beautiful sunny Sunday in Brisbane


----------



## balen.girl

My weekend coffee..


----------



## MeepMeep67

EveyB said:


> Beautiful picture! Love your Speedy and the roses and the mug
> And that’s such a beautiful way to remember your grandma with the rose bush, thank you for sharing


Thank you my dear friend!


----------



## 23adeline

Using keepall xs Nigo today 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Teaching my boy to drive for the first time , he can only sit for driving test after next September, just wanted to try for fun


----------



## boyoverboard

Keepall and Josh backpack ready to accompany DH and me to the airport, and my fur baby Kuzi giving me a judgemental look for not packing a bag for him.  But he will have a fabulous time with his auntie who is staying with him while we are away.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Pochette Metis walking at the lakeshore


----------



## thewave1969

boyoverboard said:


> Keepall and Josh backpack ready to accompany DH and me to the airport, and my fur baby Kuzi giving me a judgemental look for not packing a bag for him.  But he will have a fabulous time with his auntie who is staying with him while we are away.
> 
> View attachment 5643148


So cute!!!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

boyoverboard said:


> Keepall and Josh backpack ready to accompany DH and me to the airport, and my fur baby Kuzi giving me a judgemental look for not packing a bag for him.  But he will have a fabulous time with his auntie who is staying with him while we are away.
> 
> View attachment 5643148


Beautiful bags! Lol how is it the fur babies always know!? I hate that look too.   He’ll have a great time being spoiled by auntie. Have an awesome trip!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

A couple of essentials for a walk with pochette accessories on a Métis strap.


----------



## XCCX

A perfect match!


----------



## DrTootr

Wearing my two latest LV's together today...


----------



## bbcerisette66

XCCX said:


> A perfect match!
> 
> View attachment 5643513
> View attachment 5643514
> View attachment 5643515


Perfect match.  The fuchsia is so gorgeous. Your Chanel bag is incredible. My dream bag


----------



## XCCX

bbcerisette66 said:


> Perfect match.  The fuchsia is so gorgeous. Your Chanel bag is incredible. My dream bag


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Monday Speedy 20, I love this version of Empreinte the best


----------



## PrayersandPurses

23adeline said:


> Monday Speedy 20, I love this version of Empreinte the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643540


Love the colour. Wow great eye candy this morning lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Pochette Metis walking at the lakeshore
> View attachment 5643180


Gorgeous picture!!! And bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

These two early in the morning.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous picture!!! And bag.


Thank you so much hun! 
Love your beautiful slgs and the cute bag too!


----------



## octoberrrush

Out for some shopping


----------



## mrslkc23

Running errands with Petite Malle Souple and Sign it bracelet. Not matchy-matchy today


----------



## Bumbles

mrslkc23 said:


> Running errands with Petite Malle Souple and Sign it bracelet. Not matchy-matchy today
> View attachment 5643970


I love this bag!!


----------



## 23adeline

Tuesday Speedy 20, pearls chain to match the pearly navy colour


----------



## DrTr

boyoverboard said:


> Keepall and Josh backpack ready to accompany DH and me to the airport, and my fur baby Kuzi giving me a judgemental look for not packing a bag for him.  But he will have a fabulous time with his auntie who is staying with him while we are away.
> 
> View attachment 5643148


Oh Kuzi! You give good side eye  but I bet your aunt will spoil you. Great travel bags and can’t wait to see your travel pics as always!


----------



## DrTr

XCCX said:


> A perfect match!
> 
> View attachment 5643513
> View attachment 5643514
> View attachment 5643515


Be still my heart! All of it - in one of my favorite colors


----------



## XCCX

DrTr said:


> Be still my heart! All of it - in one of my favorite colors


Thank you! It’s a stunning color indeed!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

mrslkc23 said:


> Running errands with Petite Malle Souple and Sign it bracelet. Not matchy-matchy today
> View attachment 5643970


Both the bag and the bracelet look gorgeous!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

PA for a walk in the countryside


----------



## bbcerisette66

Go to Spain to visit Dali’s museum with my favourite bag.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> PA for a walk in the countryside
> View attachment 5644029


beautiful picture


----------



## PrayersandPurses

bbcerisette66 said:


> Go to Spain to visit Dali’s museum with my favourite bag.
> 
> View attachment 5644073


Love both the bag and your Hermes watch


----------



## bbcerisette66

PrayersandPurses said:


> Love both the bag and your Hermes watch


Thank you Prayers


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

PrayersandPurses said:


> beautiful picture


Thanks a lot hun!


----------



## EveyB

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> PA for a walk in the countryside
> View attachment 5644029


So beautiful! Love the pictures of your walks, the lake one is stunning too


----------



## EveyB

boyoverboard said:


> Keepall and Josh backpack ready to accompany DH and me to the airport, and my fur baby Kuzi giving me a judgemental look for not packing a bag for him.  But he will have a fabulous time with his auntie who is staying with him while we are away.
> 
> View attachment 5643148


Aww look at him! But it’s great that his auntie can stay with him.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## mrslkc23

Bumbles said:


> I love this bag!!





MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Both the bag and the bracelet look gorgeous!


Thank you both!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Go to Spain to visit Dali’s museum with my favourite bag.
> 
> View attachment 5644073


Beautiful bag and watch!


----------



## brnicutie

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> PA for a walk in the countryside
> View attachment 5644029


That's a gorgeous scenery. What beautiful flowers and bag.    Have a great day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My two cuties waiting patiently.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> PA for a walk in the countryside
> View attachment 5644029


Ohhh such pretty flowers and view!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

EveyB said:


> So beautiful! Love the pictures of your walks, the lake one is stunning too


Oh thank you so much, my dear!  I was so happy to read your comment!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

brnicutie said:


> That's a gorgeous scenery. What beautiful flowers and bag.    Have a great day!





Sunshine mama said:


> Ohhh such pretty flowers and view!


Many many thanks my dear girls for your sweet comments!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful bag and watch!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> My two cuties waiting patiently.
> View attachment 5644208


Adorable !


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Adorable !


Thank you!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> My two cuties waiting patiently.
> View attachment 5644208


So cute and beautiful


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> So cute and beautiful


Thank you EveyB!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> My two cuties waiting patiently.
> View attachment 5644208


I love this combo and it makes me so tempted to get the speedy bagcharm esp in denim! Always a pleasure to see your gorgeous pics!


----------



## octoberrrush

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> PA for a walk in the countryside
> View attachment 5644029


What a nice view to enjoy on a walk


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

octoberrrush said:


> What a nice view to enjoy on a walk


Thank you very much hun!


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy 20 on Wednesday


----------



## Shamsiya

My onthego in Thailand


----------



## KirstLwa

23adeline said:


> Tuesday Speedy 20, pearls chain to match the pearly navy colour
> View attachment 5644022


Wish we could still get this one. She’s gorgeous!


----------



## GJ*

we are celebrating my birthday.  I can't remember how many times we've celebrated it here


----------



## gwendo25

Lilkitty said:


> Love the extension! May I ask where did you get it? Thanks


Thank you. Got them on Etsy from Mautto accessories.


----------



## gwendo25

Felicie Pochette for today!


----------



## Bumbles

Shamsiya said:


> My onthego in Thailand
> 
> View attachment 5644963


Picture perfect!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

GJ* said:


> we are celebrating my birthday.  I can't remember how many times we've celebrated it here
> View attachment 5645315
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645317


Happy Birthday!. Wishing you good health and happiness


----------



## 23adeline

KirstLwa said:


> Wish we could still get this one. She’s gorgeous!


Thanks ! 
I just realised this colour is not available anymore


----------



## 23adeline

Using my hardly use Speedy 20 Monogram today 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My LV’s at work


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Using my hardly use Speedy 20 Monogram today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645470
> 
> My LV’s at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645471


That Pom Pom goes perfect with the speedy 20!   And the patina looks amazing too


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> That Pom Pom goes perfect with the speedy 20!   And the patina looks amazing too


Thanks @Bumbles 
This charm Monogramink is special to me, as it’s made of mink, it’s not permitted to come into my country because LV didn’t apply the permit from Veterinary Department. My daughter ’smuggled’ it in   
The vachetta of the charm is pre-tanned


----------



## ajde.adam

Decided to finally use my Musette Salsa since the weather has gotten colder here in Las Vegas, but wrong day to do so! I’m supposed to be running errands right now but I’m stuck in the car because I don’t want the newly-replaced vachetta to get water marks


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Thanks @Bumbles
> This charm Monogramink is special to me, as it’s made of mink, it’s not permitted to come into my country because LV didn’t apply the permit from Veterinary Department. My daughter ’smuggled’ it in
> The vachetta of the charm is pre-tanned


It’s very special indeed


----------



## GJ*

PrayersandPurses said:


> Happy Birthday!. Wishing you good health and happiness


Thank you so much


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy 20 Stardust beige on a rainy Friday 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Paid for the Side Trunk Tan colour, Denim nano Noe and the Vivienne Coin Purse. I feel a bit sad that my superhero online CA is resigning


----------



## EveyB

GJ* said:


> we are celebrating my birthday.  I can't remember how many times we've celebrated it here
> View attachment 5645315
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645317


Happy Birthday! The view, macarons, drinks and your LV all are wonderful! Have a great stay


----------



## Sunshine mama

GJ* said:


> we are celebrating my birthday.  I can't remember how many times we've celebrated it here
> View attachment 5645315
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645317


Everything is gorgeous.  Happy birthday!


----------



## Bumbles

Getting ready for a walk with my favourite heart bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Getting ready for a walk with my favourite heart bag
> 
> View attachment 5646034


Cute!


----------



## MKB0925

GJ* said:


> we are celebrating my birthday.  I can't remember how many times we've celebrated it here
> View attachment 5645315
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645317


Happy Birthday!! Looks beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

It's going to pour, so this one today. I added a shorter chain so that I could use it as a shoulder bag.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> It's going to pour, so this one today. I added a shorter chain so that I could use it as a shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646078


Very cute


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> It's going to pour, so this one today. I added a shorter chain so that I could use it as a shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646078


So cute! Love your pumpkin too


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> Very cute





EveyB said:


> So cute! Love your pumpkin too


Thank you ladies!


----------



## ctimec

Speedy 25 cognac on a blustery fall day. So good.


----------



## 23adeline

This Speedy 3 colours today


----------



## GJ*

EveyB said:


> Happy Birthday! The view, macarons, drinks and your LV all are wonderful! Have a great stay





Sunshine mama said:


> Everything is gorgeous.  Happy birthday!





MKB0925 said:


> Happy Birthday!! Looks beautiful!


thank you very much


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

23adeline said:


> This Speedy 3 colours today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646557
> View attachment 5646556


She’s gorgeous! Love this bag! Happy every time I see your pics of her in action


----------



## DrTootr

It's the weekend and I'm kinda feeling quackers today  but I do like how my Nigo x Virgil Duck goes with my latest Speedy B25...


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> They're both beautiful! But I gotta say, I REALLY love the puffy bag!
> 
> Does that puffy strap slip off the the shoulder? How do you like the stationary handles when you carry it as a crossbody bag, if you do carry it like that?



Hey @Sunshine mama as promised I finally had time to edit and got my YouTube video up. I show in the video how I lengthen the strap using one of my other LV pieces and hope I have helped answered some of your questions 

PS. At timestamp 7min 28sec I show how I lengthen the strap using part of my chain from my pink pochette coussin (the bracelet part, if you will) and it means on my tall-ish height, the speedy 25b bag sits perfectly on me, even when i wear it on the front.


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> It's going to pour, so this one today. I added a shorter chain so that I could use it as a shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646078


So fun hun x


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Hey @Sunshine mama as promised I finally had time to edit and got my YouTube video up. I show in the video how I lengthen the strap using one of my other LV pieces and hope I have helped answered some of your questions
> 
> PS. At timestamp 7min 28sec I show how I lengthen the strap using part of my chain from my pink pochette coussin (the bracelet part, if you will) and it means on my tall-ish height, the speedy 25b bag sits perfectly on me, even when i wear it on the front.



Thank you so much!


----------



## obsessedwb

Her debut


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you so much!


You're so welcome and if you have any other ideas on what i could use to extend the strap, please let me know. But currently I am really pleased with using the bracelet bit of my pochette coussin (PC) chain. Sometimes I'm finding myself using this two part PC bag chain on my other LV pieces more than the actual pochette coussin bag itself


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> You're so welcome and if you have any other ideas on what i could use to extend the strap, please let me know. But currently I am really pleased with using the bracelet bit of my pochette coussin (PC) chain. Sometimes I'm finding myself using this two part PC bag chain on my other LV pieces more than the actual pochette coussin bag itself


Can this bag be washed?


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> Can this bag be washed?


Hey @Sunshine mama I was just answering you back on YouTube. Basically I am going in on Monday to LV and I'll speak to the team there to confirm this question for you. I want to find out exactly what this material can be washed with, as I've never owned a piece like this before, I don't want to mess up. I promise to update you once I find out x


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Hey @Sunshine mama I was just answering you back on YouTube. Basically I am going in on Monday to LV and I'll speak to the team there to confirm this question for you. I want to find out exactly what this material can be washed with, as I've never owned a piece like this before, I don't want to mess up. I promise to update you once I find out x


Thank you! You are very kind.


----------



## tolliv

I can wear these all day. Love the chunky heel. I also had a belt on but didn’t get a photo of that.


----------



## fyn72

Out for a family get together for my daughters birthday with NF Pouch as a clutch, never thought I’d use it but it was great! These items plus my iPhone 12 Pro


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Out for a family get together for my daughters birthday with NF Pouch as a clutch, never thought I’d use it but it was great! These items plus my iPhone 12 Pro
> 
> View attachment 5647240
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647241
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647244


Have a nice day ! I love your SLG. The new one with the Place Vendôme and the Vendôme column is beautiful and very sophisticated


----------



## brnicutie

I met my CA at Dior Cafe today.


----------



## EveyB

brnicutie said:


> I met my CA at Dior Cafe today.
> 
> View attachment 5647282


Your Capucines is so so gorgeous! Also perfect for the upcoming holiday season. And the food and coffee look delicious


----------



## brnicutie

EveyB said:


> Your Capucines is so so gorgeous! Also perfect for the upcoming holiday season. And the food and coffee look delicious


Thanks, Evey! I'm so excited for the holiday season. I can't wait to see what the holiday packaging looks like this year.


----------



## octoberrrush

Cannot get enough of this bag. Switched it up with a pearl strap for shoulder carry


----------



## 23adeline

An event full Sunday using Keepall xs khaki .
Morning brought two puppies for their  3rd vaccination 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
After lunch, we redeemed free Baskin Robins ice cream sponsored by HSBC



After that went to shop for chandelier, then had dinner at a Thai seafood restaurant next to a lake
	

		
			
		

		
	




Reached home very late


----------



## PrayersandPurses

I’m switching out of my Evelyne noir tpm to my mono Speedy 25. Not quite an action shot but getting her ready for some action! Also showing a picture of what’s inside my LV. Real action shot to come later. Oops forgot my old compact mirror which I love


----------



## Sunshine mama

octoberrrush said:


> View attachment 5647413
> 
> Cannot get enough of this bag. Switched it up with a pearl strap for shoulder carry


The bag looks really cute like this!


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> I met my CA at Dior Cafe today.
> 
> View attachment 5647282



S-T-U-N-N-I-N-G .  Glad you are loving it .  Fabulous CD treats.


----------



## brnicutie

23adeline said:


> An event full Sunday using Keepall xs khaki .
> Morning brought two puppies for their  3rd vaccination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647517
> View attachment 5647518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After lunch, we redeemed free Baskin Robins ice cream sponsored by HSBC
> 
> View attachment 5647520
> 
> After that went to shop for chandelier, then had dinner at a Thai seafood restaurant next to a lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647523
> View attachment 5647522
> 
> Reached home very late
> View attachment 5647521


Gorgeous bags! I love Baskin Robbins. Do they offer 31 flavors in Asia? Barack ***** used to work at the location that I frequent a long time ago when he was in high school. OK, the site blocked off his last name.


PrayersandPurses said:


> I’m switching out of my Evelyne noir tpm to my mono Speedy 25. Not quite an action shot but getting her ready for some action! Also showing a picture of what’s inside my LV. Real action shot to come later. Oops forgot my old compact mirror which I love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647561
> View attachment 5647562
> View attachment 5647565


I'm loving your set of goodies, especially that luggage tag and quote on your mirror.


Iamminda said:


> S-T-U-N-N-I-N-G .  Glad you are loving it .  Fabulous CD treats.


Thanks, Minda! Have a great Sunday! Cowboys have a bye today, so maybe I'll head out to Sam's Club or Costco.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

PrayersandPurses said:


> I’m switching out of my Evelyne noir tpm to my mono Speedy 25. Not quite an action shot but getting her ready for some action! Also showing a picture of what’s inside my LV. Real action shot to come later. Oops forgot my old compact mirror which I love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647561
> View attachment 5647562
> View attachment 5647565


Beautiful bag and goodies!!! 
I’m always happy to see another LV lover using her classic speedy! I'm also getting mine ready to take her to work tomorrow!


----------



## mrs.JC

please delete


----------



## mrs.JC

Visiting family in Hawaii and bought my first ever bandeau.  Totally an impulse buy what it was LV at first sight.  Isn’t she a beauty?


----------



## GAN

Wearing out my sweet nano speedy for lunch outing then to gym yesterday! My only sweet pink color bag I ever had..


----------



## GAN

23adeline said:


> An event full Sunday using Keepall xs khaki .
> Morning brought two puppies for their  3rd vaccination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647517
> View attachment 5647518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After lunch, we redeemed free Baskin Robins ice cream sponsored by HSBC
> 
> View attachment 5647520
> 
> After that went to shop for chandelier, then had dinner at a Thai seafood restaurant next to a lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647523
> View attachment 5647522
> 
> Reached home very late
> View attachment 5647521


Pretty! This looks like the same leather type as side trunk leather version. How is this holding up so far?


----------



## Bumbles

GAN said:


> Wearing out my sweet nano speedy for lunch outing then to gym yesterday! My only sweet pink color bag I ever had..
> 
> View attachment 5647691


This is such a gorgeous bag!     I love the pink and yellow sparkling accents of the bag. I wish I had gotten it. Enjoy your pink beauty


----------



## 23adeline

brnicutie said:


> Gorgeous bags! I love Baskin Robbins. Do they offer 31 flavors in Asia? Barack ***** used to work at the location that I frequent a long time ago when he was in high school. OK, the site blocked off his last name.


Thanks!
I didn’t know their 31 means 31 flavours , this is another good thing about this forum, a lot of information and knowledge exchange  I only know our BR here gives 31% discount on 31st of the month, I used to buy a few quarts when my kids were younger. Next time I must count their flavours when I go there again


----------



## 23adeline

GAN said:


> Pretty! This looks like the same leather type as side trunk leather version. How is this holding up so far?


Thanks ! 
You are right!! when my online CA described the leather debossing of Side Trunk , I asked him is it something like my khaki keepall xs, he said yes. That’s why I took out this keepall xs , it’s still in pristine condition, not easily get scratch


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing this cutie, 2023 Women Cruise Denim Nano Noe


----------



## DrTootr

Rotating in my Game On Kirigami (large pouch) as my catch-all this week...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Speedy 30


----------



## PrayersandPurses

brnicutie said:


> Gorgeous bags! I love Baskin Robbins. Do they offer 31 flavors in Asia? Barack ***** used to work at the location that I frequent a long time ago when he was in high school. OK, the site blocked off his last name.
> 
> I'm loving your set of goodies, especially that luggage tag and quote on your mirror.
> 
> Thanks, Minda! Have a great Sunday! Cowboys have a bye today, so maybe I'll head out to Sam's Club or Costco.





MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Beautiful bag and goodies!!!
> I’m always happy to see another LV lover using her classic speedy! I'm also getting mine ready to take her to work tomorrow!


@brnicutie it was @MarryMeLV_Now who inspired me to put on the luggage tag Thank you both for the lovely comments


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Speedy 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648123
> View attachment 5648121


What a beautiful action shot


----------



## brnicutie

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Speedy 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648123
> View attachment 5648121


I love your ensemble. It looks so put together.


----------



## Vevy

At Starbucks enjoying a Pumpkin Spice Latte with Artsy and Fleur de Monogram bag charm


----------



## boyoverboard

My Speedy 40 Mon Monogram enjoying the beautiful surroundings of the gorgeous house DH and I are staying in for two weeks in Mérida, Mexico. I just love all the colours and plants here.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

boyoverboard said:


> My Speedy 40 Mon Monogram enjoying the beautiful surroundings of the gorgeous house DH and I are staying in for two weeks in Mérida, Mexico. I just love all the colours and plants here.
> 
> View attachment 5648206
> 
> View attachment 5648207
> 
> View attachment 5648208
> 
> View attachment 5648209
> 
> View attachment 5648210
> 
> View attachment 5648212


Love the bag and the beautiful photos   Wishing you both a wonderful vacation


----------



## Bryant

I finally got my carrot pouch and completed my grocery bag motif!


----------



## 23adeline

Welcoming a new member to my Nano Noe family


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Monogram Monday


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monogram Monday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648456


Just adorable!  I love little panda!  He’s perfect for your Speedy!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Vevy said:


> At Starbucks enjoying a Pumpkin Spice Latte with Artsy and Fleur de Monogram bag charm
> View attachment 5648172


Gorgeous! I love the older Artsy without the vachetta trim.


----------



## hermesgeek

Anyone felt like throwing it back today too? Felt so nostalgic today so it felt right to use this after it stayed in the closet for at least 10 years.


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monogram Monday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648456


Ohhhh your little Panda is so cute!  Speedy too of course


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monogram Monday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648456


Adorable


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monogram Monday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648456


It's obviously black and white!
You're causing a panda-monium here.
And your bag and charm are a bear-y cute combo! 
They're panda-stic!!


----------



## 23adeline

Using this Alma BB today


----------



## 23adeline

I do not need so many Speedy Monogram bags ,will send one of them to an artist for custom painting tomorrow


----------



## 23adeline

Took this farewell’ pic of Pochette Metis EW yesterday , I have decided to return it for good.  LV staff took it back this morning and refund already done by my online CA in late afternoon, super fast .


----------



## luvspurses

Bumbles said:


> My Xmas victorine when I went to check out the cozygram bags. They are stunning, gorgeous and super cute, but none came home with me.
> 
> View attachment 5642550


i have no pic to post right now but after being on a ban for 9 months the cozygram neonoe bb got me! that bag is irresistibly cute. even dh thought so. i am back on a ban but for anyone hesitating, i have to say, that bag is beautiful . omg no words. it arrived today and is definitely a keeper for me. thanks for posting this pic because this inspired me to order yesterday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My cute BTP K pochette tagged along to go voting.


----------



## boyoverboard

Poolside essentials, and more iced coffees.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Just adorable!  I love little panda!  He’s perfect for your Speedy!





EveyB said:


> Ohhhh your little Panda is so cute!  Speedy too of course





Bumbles said:


> Adorable





Sunshine mama said:


> It's obviously black and white!
> You're causing a panda-monium here.
> And your bag and charm are a bear-y cute combo!
> They're panda-stic!!



Thank you bear-y much ladies .  SSSSM — love your pandabulous compliments


----------



## mrslkc23

23adeline said:


> I do not need so many Speedy Monogram bags ,will send one of them to an artist for custom painting tomorrow
> View attachment 5648745
> View attachment 5648746


How exciting to have a unique piece by making it your own through custom painting! I am also considering this for my classic speedy 30  Is it a local artist in MY? Do you mind sharing the artist details that I can look up? Thanks!


----------



## TangerineKandy

C


hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5648584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone felt like throwing it back today too? Felt so nostalgic today so it felt right to use this after it stayed in the closet for at least 10 years.


Cool!! I've never seen this bag before!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Tea break on a train with a favorite travel companion


----------



## 23adeline

mrslkc23 said:


> How exciting to have a unique piece by making it your own through custom painting! I am also considering this for my classic speedy 30  Is it a local artist in MY? Do you mind sharing the artist details that I can look up? Thanks!


Yes, she is in MY, I’m meeting her later as she happened to come back to KL from other state. I’ll pm you her contact


----------



## AndreaM99

23adeline said:


> Welcoming a new member to my Nano Noe family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648452


What a wonderful "cutie" collection!


----------



## tolliv

My key cles and (my mini pochette is in my bag).


----------



## hermesgeek

TangerineKandy said:


> C
> 
> Cool!! I've never seen this bag before!


Thank you! It’s called a jamais, It’s the unique silhouette that made me buy this in 2008. It’s very heavy but I’m glad it’s a collection piece I can use til today. Here’s some throwback pictures of it because the photo yesterday in the textile factory doesn’t really show too much


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Tea break on a train with a favorite travel companion
> View attachment 5648960


How fun, chic, and yummy!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Went to the quite new Cartier boutique in the mall that I always shop for my LV and Tiffany’s, very keen to get the red mini Panthere de Cartier bag 
A male customer there was attracted by my Capucines and asked me about the material of the LV logo, then we chatted a lot about LV in Cartier  


Tried these bags while waiting for the SA to clean my Love and JUC bracelets


----------



## bbcerisette66

I just received the all leather strap for my Speedy 20. Ready to go errand now. I like the quality of the bag. The embossing is deep.


----------



## LOYER




----------



## EveyB

bbcerisette66 said:


> I just received the all leather strap for my Speedy 20. Ready to go errand now. I like the quality of the bag. The embossing is deep.
> 
> View attachment 5649342
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649344


Looks perfect on you! Love your scarf too


----------



## bbcerisette66

EveyB said:


> Looks perfect on you! Love your scarf too


Thank you Evey


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bbcerisette66 said:


> I just received the all leather strap for my Speedy 20. Ready to go errand now. I like the quality of the bag. The embossing is deep.
> 
> View attachment 5649342
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649344


The bag is beautiful and I love your outfit!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> How fun, chic, and yummy!!!


Many thanks my lovely for your sweet comment!


----------



## Mapoon

hermesgeek said:


> Thank you! It’s called a jamais, It’s the unique silhouette that made me buy this in 2008. It’s very heavy but I’m glad it’s a collection piece I can use til today. Here’s some throwback pictures of it because the photo yesterday in the textile factory doesn’t really show too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649187
> View attachment 5649188


How special! That you can even use it as a shoulder / cross body bag now after 10 years!


----------



## bagsamplified

Bryant said:


> I finally got my carrot pouch and completed my grocery bag motif!
> View attachment 5648411
> View attachment 5648412
> View attachment 5648413
> View attachment 5648414
> View attachment 5648415
> View attachment 5648416
> View attachment 5648417
> View attachment 5648418
> View attachment 5648419
> View attachment 5648420


This is one of the funniest things I've ever seen with LV and luxe bags in general! Love it!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

LVlvoe_bug said:


> The bag is beautiful and I love your outfit!!


Thank you LVlove.


----------



## Bumbles

bbcerisette66 said:


> I just received the all leather strap for my Speedy 20. Ready to go errand now. I like the quality of the bag. The embossing is deep.
> 
> View attachment 5649342
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649344


Yes it is very deep and such a beautiful piece


----------



## Bumbles

LOYER said:


> View attachment 5649341
> View attachment 5649343


Wow such a beautiful array and all special edition speedies! Gorgeous


----------



## fyn72

bbcerisette66 said:


> I just received the all leather strap for my Speedy 20. Ready to go errand now. I like the quality of the bag. The embossing is deep.
> 
> View attachment 5649342
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649344


Beautiful! I love it with that strap and the embossing is deep! I love your whole outfit too


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Beautiful! I love it with that strap and the embossing is deep! I love your whole outfit too


Thank you my sweetie


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbcerisette66 said:


> I just received the all leather strap for my Speedy 20. Ready to go errand now. I like the quality of the bag. The embossing is deep.
> 
> View attachment 5649342
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649344


You look so elegant, darling!
The color mix is beautiful, and the bag and scarf are perfect!!
You are making me REALLY want this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LOYER said:


> View attachment 5649341
> View attachment 5649343


Beautiful functional art!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> You look so elegant, darling!
> The color mix is beautiful, and the bag and scarf are perfect!!
> You are making me REALLY want this bag!


Thank you my dear Mama


----------



## 23adeline

Changing from a green bag to another green bag


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Changing from a green bag to another green bag
> View attachment 5649975


Gorgeous colours


----------



## TokidokiM

23adeline said:


> Changing from a green bag to another green bag
> View attachment 5649975


Gorgeous bags, the green colors are truly amazing


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monogram Monday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648456


Ahhhh how adorable! Love it!


----------



## 23adeline

Rainy day , but this pink lady will be ok


----------



## Sunshine mama

I love this Alma BB for rainy days. It brightens my mood.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Rainy day , but this pink lady will be ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650624
> View attachment 5650625


This bag is so pretty.


----------



## jasa333

23adeline said:


> Rainy day , but this pink lady will be ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650624
> View attachment 5650625


The navy blue twilly looks amazing against the pink. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Ahhhh how adorable! Love it!



Thanks so much A   Happy Weekend to you my friend 



Sunshine mama said:


> I love this Alma BB for rainy days. It brightens my mood.
> View attachment 5650710



Love this pretty and adorable bag/charm combo .


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this Alma BB for rainy days. It brightens my mood.
> View attachment 5650710


Love your Alma. And the little boots charm is so cute!


----------



## fyn72

I don’t see the Neonoe in action here lately so here’s mine I’m using today


----------



## 23adeline

Cruise 2023 denim Nano Noe first outing today


----------



## DrTootr

My weekend tech crew... and matching my new iPhone 14 Plus in purple with my LV SITC Kirigami large pouch today. Love using my Kirigami's for my tech organisation, especially when I travel.


----------



## gwendo25

Shopping day today with my Toiletry pouch on chain. The treated vachetta trim really makes this bag special to me.  I can change out the straps for different looks.


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! You are very kind.


Hey @Sunshine mama can you believe I am still waiting on answers about wiping the bag. I got the 'refer to the product guidelines on their website' answer and was told not use not even water wipes so I am still a bit confused. They said to give them a bit more time (probably because this material is on the newer side for them maybe?) and if I hear anything substantial from them I'll let you know x


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monogram Monday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648456


That panda is adorable, Minda! You’re making me want one too.


----------



## coloradolvr

boyoverboard said:


> My Speedy 40 Mon Monogram enjoying the beautiful surroundings of the gorgeous house DH and I are staying in for two weeks in Mérida, Mexico. I just love all the colours and plants here.
> 
> View attachment 5648206
> 
> View attachment 5648207
> 
> View attachment 5648208
> 
> View attachment 5648209
> 
> View attachment 5648210
> 
> View attachment 5648212


I love all your pictures so much!  Truly paradise    Also, I feel like we are fraternal bag twins.  This is my Neverfull from so many years ago I can't even remember anymore  We even have the same luggage tag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this pretty and adorable bag/charm combo .


Thank you IMMM!!


Vevy said:


> Love your Alma. And the little boots charm is so cute!


Thank you.  I wish I could wear the boots!


23adeline said:


> Cruise 2023 denim Nano Noe first outing today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651102


Such a cute bag!


DrTootr said:


> Hey @Sunshine mama can you believe I am still waiting on answers about wiping the bag. I got the 'refer to the product guidelines on their website' answer and was told not use not even water wipes so I am still a bit confused. They said to give them a bit more time (probably because this material is on the newer side for them maybe?) and if I hear anything substantial from them I'll let you know x


Thank you for looking into it. It's strange that a big conglomerate like LV didn't know how to take care of the material before they decided to go into purchasing the material!


----------



## SN63

Hi! I am new to the forum and this is my first post  At my son’s swimming class with these beauties. I think Marelle is such an underrated perfect crossbody bag!


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you IMMM!!
> 
> Thank you.  I wish I could wear the boots!
> 
> Such a cute bag!
> 
> Thank you for looking into it. It's strange that a big conglomerate like LV didn't know how to take care of the material before they decided to go into purchasing the material!


I wish I could wear them, too! It's getting cold where I live


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

fyn72 said:


> I don’t see the Neonoe in action here lately so here’s mine I’m using today
> 
> View attachment 5651097


Beautiful! I love the bandeau, too.


----------



## bbcerisette66

DrTootr said:


> My weekend tech crew... and matching my new iPhone 14 Plus in purple with my LV SITC Kirigami large pouch today. Love using my Kirigami's for my tech organisation, especially when I travel.
> 
> View attachment 5651147


Perfect match with your pochette Kirigami


----------



## bbcerisette66

SN63 said:


> Hi! I am new to the forum and this is my first post  At my son’s swimming class with these beauties. I think Marelle is such an underrated perfect crossbody bag!
> 
> View attachment 5651297


Welcome. Marelle is a very cute bag.


----------



## SN63

bbcerisette66 said:


> Welcome. Marelle is a very cute bag.


Thank you ❤️ I am super obsessed with this bag and I never see them around!


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> That panda is adorable, Minda! You’re making me want one too.



Thank you BC . I can’t get over how cute the Panda is .  Oh, I have to tell you that I recently got some peppermint mini shortbread cookies and a box of full-size holiday selection from Costco!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vevy said:


> I wish I could wear them, too! It's getting cold where I live


We both have good taste in boots,  don't we?


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Thank you BC . I can’t get over how cute the Panda is .  Oh, I have to tell you that I recently got some peppermint mini shortbread cookies and a box of full-size holiday selection from Costco!


That's great! Enjoy your cookies.


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> We both have good taste in boots,  don't we?


We do, indeed!


----------



## brnicutie

I had the boulogne with me today to order the hubby’s bday cake. It was raining on and off.


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> I had the boulogne with me today to order the hubby’s bday cake. It was raining on and off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651607
> View attachment 5651608



I love the bunny charm — so cute .  And how fun to pick out a BD cake -- Happy Birthday to your DH .


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> I love the bunny charm — so cute .  And how fun to pick out a BD cake -- Happy Birthday to your DH .


Thank you so much, Minda! I loved your panda charm so much that I went and ordered one today. We'll be panda charm twins.


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> Thank you so much, Minda! I loved your panda charm so much that I went and ordered one today. We'll be panda charm twins.



That’s great — I am excited to be panda charm twins with you soon .  I would love to be bunny charm twins with you too.


----------



## fyn72

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Beautiful! I love the bandeau, too.


Thank you! @Pop Art Suzy


----------



## octoberrrush

A day for lunch and shopping. Hope everyone had a lovely weekend!


----------



## MsFoxxx

Took my Pochette Metis East West out for a spin today!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MsFoxxx said:


> Took my Pochette Metis East West out for a spin today!
> 
> View attachment 5651852


What a gorgeous beauty!! Love seeing her in action  enjoy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

brnicutie said:


> I had the boulogne with me today to order the hubby’s bday cake. It was raining on and off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651607
> View attachment 5651608


Awww your bunny is soooo cute with the bag!! And happy bday to your hubby!


----------



## Ghettoe

Bought in Madrid and used through out my vacation.


----------



## Vevy

Beautiful


Ghettoe said:


> Bought in Madrid and used through out my vacation.
> 
> View attachment 5651954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651955





Ghettoe said:


> Bought in Madrid and used through out my vacation.
> 
> View attachment 5651954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651956
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651959


Your bag is beautiful, and I love Spain and Portugal ❤️


----------



## travelbliss

brnicutie said:


> I had the boulogne with me today to order the hubby’s bday cake. It was raining on and off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651607
> View attachment 5651608


LVoe this !! soooo many "sweet" things about the top pic !!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ghettoe said:


> Bought in Madrid and used through out my vacation.
> 
> View attachment 5651954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651956
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651959


Luckyyyyy!


----------



## brnicutie

Sunshine mama said:


> Awww your bunny is soooo cute with the bag!! And happy bday to your hubby!


Thank you, Sunshine mama!    Have a great Sunday!


----------



## brnicutie

travelbliss said:


> LVoe this !! soooo many "sweet" things about the top pic !!


Thanks, travelbliss! I love how you did that. I never even thought of it. Have a great Sunday!


----------



## brnicutie

Ghettoe said:


> Bought in Madrid and used through out my vacation.
> 
> View attachment 5651954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651956
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651959


stunning bag and pics


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

I’ve missed this cutie so much that I just had to take her out this weekend


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

brnicutie said:


> I had the boulogne with me today to order the hubby’s bday cake. It was raining on and off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651607
> View attachment 5651608


Your Boulogne is so beautiful - love this bag!!  What a great look with this super cute bunny bag charm  and how delicious do these cakes look - your hubby is lucky to get one of those! Happy birthday to him!


----------



## brnicutie

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Your Boulogne is so beautiful - love this bag!!  What a great look with this super cute bunny bag charm  and how delicious do these cakes look - your hubby is lucky to get one of those! Happy birthday to him!


Thank you, MMLV! I'm sure he'll like it. He has a sweet tooth. He likes anything sweet.


----------



## brnicutie

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> I’ve missed this cutie so much that I just had to take her out this weekend
> View attachment 5652077


What a gorgeous set. I love that nano and that blanket is sweet. It looks so cozy.


----------



## raineychico

My two most used LV's. They're smaller than purses I've had before, but I love them so much and haven't used anything else for the last year!


----------



## boyoverboard

DE Brooklyn PM riding shotgun with me this morning.


----------



## bh4me

With my super light and cozy pillow Speedy again today


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

bh4me said:


> With my super light and cozy pillow Speedy again today
> View attachment 5652377


You are rocking it. Love your strap choice With this bag. You have the whole sporty chic look down!


----------



## DrTootr

Monday mood, LV cloudy days chasing those blues away


----------



## Bumbles

bh4me said:


> With my super light and cozy pillow Speedy again today
> View attachment 5652377


This bag looks great on you. I’m sure you’re getting lots of use out of it


----------



## Bumbles

DrTootr said:


> Monday mood, LV cloudy days chasing those blues away
> 
> View attachment 5652449


I love this piece and love this collection. Was so disappointed I didn’t get something from it as it’s gorgeous! By the way, love the matching nails and shoes. It’s perfection!


----------



## Bumbles

Christmas tree shopping


----------



## bagsamplified

Bumbles said:


> Christmas tree shopping
> 
> View attachment 5652455


Your heart bag looks like it could be a Christmas tree ornament! Or even the topper! Hope you found the perfect tree


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> I’ve missed this cutie so much that I just had to take her out this weekend
> View attachment 5652077


Very cute indeed!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Christmas tree shopping
> 
> View attachment 5652455


Christmas and LV! Such a great combo!


----------



## DrTootr

Bumbles said:


> I love this piece and love this collection. Was so disappointed I didn’t get something from it as it’s gorgeous! By the way, love the matching nails and shoes. It’s perfection!


Thanks @Bumbles and tbh I feel like this whole LV Clouds collection was one of those, where people who even pre ordered had to wait months for their pieces or had the orders cancelled. I got lucky here in Dubai that I grabbed my clouds in store. I think it was not long after Covid times and I had quite a few people from all over, telling me their stories of waiting or disappointment. Maybe on the pre loved market you can grab something one day, if I see anything that looks good, I'll let you know x


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Ghettoe said:


> Bought in Madrid and used through out my vacation.
> 
> View attachment 5651954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651956
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651959


Congratulations on your bag. And your action shots are beautiful


----------



## PrayersandPurses

raineychico said:


> My two most used LV's. They're smaller than purses I've had before, but I love them so much and haven't used anything else for the last year!
> View attachment 5652137
> View attachment 5652139


Your capucines is stunning! Both bags are lovely but this one steals the spotlight!


----------



## Bryant

Went out shopping at Dior with my LV grocery bag 

I ended up buying this denim jacket!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

brnicutie said:


> What a gorgeous set. I love that nano and that blanket is sweet. It looks so cozy.





Sunshine mama said:


> Very cute indeed!!


Thank you my lovelies!!


----------



## GAN

DrTootr said:


> Monday mood, LV cloudy days chasing those blues away
> 
> View attachment 5652449


I like your nails, very nice shades of blue matchy with your bag charm and shoes! 



My first time using my new neverfull to work! Super in love with it but I seem to carry too much stuff, making it slightly bulky at side and I do wish the handle can be longer to carry over shoulder, will be more comfortable.  Luckily the bag itself is light weight!


----------



## 23adeline

Using one of my favourite , Spring Street bag. I’m glad that I chose this champagne colour and bought it while it’s still available , love it


----------



## brnicutie

Bumbles said:


> Christmas tree shopping
> 
> View attachment 5652455


I love your black heart bag, Bumbles. I hope you found your perfect tree.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Day date lunch


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Monday mood, LV cloudy days chasing those blues away
> 
> View attachment 5652449


Simply gorgeous!


----------



## GJ*

in the waiting room at the dentist with my neverfull


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Bryant said:


> Went out shopping at Dior with my LV grocery bag
> 
> I ended up buying this denim jacket!
> View attachment 5652613
> 
> View attachment 5652605
> View attachment 5652606
> View attachment 5652608
> View attachment 5652609
> View attachment 5652610
> View attachment 5652611
> View attachment 5652612
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652607


I love that bag, especially with the "veggies" hanging from it. Love the jean jacket, too.


----------



## Vevy

Bags_4_life said:


> Day date lunch


Your key pouch is very cute and the food looks delicious


Bags_4_life said:


> Day date lunch


Your key pouch is super cute and the food looks yummy!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Switched to my SoeedyB DE and DE SLG’s.  And my yellow Scorpio charm. Yellow makes me happy especially when skies are grey  Flurries are in the forecast.
I have a question. I’m wondering if I should add the extender strap to wear this crossbody. I’ve never done it. For those of you who wear it crossbody is it comfortable or too bulky??


----------



## bagsamplified

Enjoying the last of the fall leaves. This Slim Purse and this colourway has been my surprisingly delightful buy of the year. Fits loads,  is very sturdy, no cracking including the card slots. I lovee it


----------



## EveyB

Bumbles said:


> Christmas tree shopping
> 
> View attachment 5652455


Your black heart bag is so cute and pretty!   
I can’t believe it’s that time of the year again!


----------



## DrTootr

GAN said:


> I like your nails, very nice shades of blue matchy with your bag charm and shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> My first time using my new neverfull to work! Super in love with it but I seem to carry too much stuff, making it slightly bulky at side and I do wish the handle can be longer to carry over shoulder, will be more comfortable.  Luckily the bag itself is light weight!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652933



Thank you @GAN and congrats on your new NF x



Sunshine mama said:


> Simply gorgeous!



Aww cheers @Sunshine mama x


----------



## Sunshine mama

PrayersandPurses said:


> Switched to my SoeedyB DE and DE SLG’s.  And my yellow Scorpio charm. Yellow makes me happy especially when skies are grey  Flurries are in the forecast.
> I have a question. I’m wondering if I should add the extender strap to wear this crossbody. I’ve never done it. For those of you who wear it crossbody is it comfortable or too bulky??
> View attachment 5653199
> View attachment 5653200


I love the yellow flower on it too!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Sunshine mama said:


> I love the yellow flower on it too!


Thank you @Sunshine mama .


----------



## LVinStLouie

PrayersandPurses said:


> Switched to my SoeedyB DE and DE SLG’s.  And my yellow Scorpio charm. Yellow makes me happy especially when skies are grey  Flurries are in the forecast.
> I have a question. I’m wondering if I should add the extender strap to wear this crossbody. I’ve never done it. For those of you who wear it crossbody is it comfortable or too bulky??
> View attachment 5653199
> View attachment 5653200


DE is perfect for fall 
I wear my speedy b30 crossbody all the time. It is bulky, but I think it’s worth the convenience of having it crossbody.


----------



## Bumbles

EveyB said:


> Your black heart bag is so cute and pretty!
> I can’t believe it’s that time of the year again!





brnicutie said:


> I love your black heart bag, Bumbles. I hope you found your perfect tree.


Thanks both!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

LVinStLouie said:


> DE is perfect for fall
> I wear my speedy b30 crossbody all the time. It is bulky, but I think it’s worth the convenience of having it crossbody.


@LVinStLouie thanks for the feedback. I'm going to try it tomorrow.


----------



## 23adeline

My online CA said they do not have another Vivienne Coin Purse for me to exchange with, so I’ll keep this piece as I think it’s too cute to be missed


----------



## 23adeline

My online CA sent me the below pics to update me that the Book WOC is without D rings , I told him to send me the bag to try , if I don’t like it, they will do a return pick up .


----------



## boyoverboard

Out for dinner in Mérida a couple of nights ago with DH and Pochette Etui PM. Food was incredible, and so colourful!


----------



## eena1230

bh4me said:


> With my super light and cozy pillow Speedy again today
> View attachment 5652377


Super cute as usual! Love it!


----------



## 23adeline

Sac Plat XS


----------



## fyn72

Bryant said:


> Went out shopping at Dior with my LV grocery bag
> 
> I ended up buying this denim jacket!
> View attachment 5652613
> 
> View attachment 5652605
> View attachment 5652606
> View attachment 5652608
> View attachment 5652609
> View attachment 5652610
> View attachment 5652611
> View attachment 5652612
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652607


Nice Jacket! Looks great on you


----------



## grandpiano

Speedy and my new item, Monogram Jacquard Denim scarf


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

PrayersandPurses said:


> Switched to my SoeedyB DE and DE SLG’s.  And my yellow Scorpio charm. Yellow makes me happy especially when skies are grey  Flurries are in the forecast.
> I have a question. I’m wondering if I should add the extender strap to wear this crossbody. I’ve never done it. For those of you who wear it crossbody is it comfortable or too bulky??
> View attachment 5653199
> View attachment 5653200


Love your DE speedy and matching slgs, my bag twin!  
I do find her bulky crossbody, but nevertheless wear her often like that when I need to be completely handsfree it’s such a great carefree bag - have been wearing mine to work today because it has been raining


----------



## Vevy

Speedy and Insolence enjoying some coffee and donuts


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Vevy said:


> Speedy and Insolence enjoying some coffee and donuts
> View attachment 5654740


Gorgeous bag!!! And yummy donut


----------



## Vevy

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Gorgeous bag!!! And yummy donut


Thank you! They were delicious, we had more than one


----------



## EveyB

grandpiano said:


> Speedy and my new item, Monogram Jacquard Denim scarf
> 
> View attachment 5654446


Both look great on you!


----------



## EveyB

Vevy said:


> Speedy and Insolence enjoying some coffee and donuts
> View attachment 5654740


Beautiful classic bag and charm!


----------



## EveyB

All bundled up


----------



## Vevy

EveyB said:


> Beautiful classic bag and charm!


Thank you! I agree, one of my favorite combos ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> All bundled up
> View attachment 5654765



Your quartz Buca is _so _pretty!  I especially love — and want — that strap.  What a beautiful and cozy look E .  Stay warm .


----------



## bagsamplified

EveyB said:


> All bundled up
> View attachment 5654765


Love your monochrome look!! Your Buci is a real stunner! Hope you're keeping warm


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

EveyB said:


> All bundled up
> View attachment 5654765


Your buci in quartz is such a beautiful bag! The strap looks stunning too  love the combo with your coat!


----------



## Vevy

EveyB said:


> All bundled up
> View attachment 5654765


Beautiful cream and ivory colors! ❤️


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Heading to lunch with my Noe on this snowy day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Was able to get a red cup with a holiday drink!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> All bundled up
> View attachment 5654765


So pretty!


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Your quartz Buca is _so _pretty!  I especially love — and want — that strap.  What a beautiful and cozy look E .  Stay warm .





bagsamplified said:


> Love your monochrome look!! Your Buci is a real stunner! Hope you're keeping warm





MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Your buci in quartz is such a beautiful bag! The strap looks stunning too  love the combo with your coat!





Vevy said:


> Beautiful cream and ivory colors! ❤️





Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty!


Thank you ladies


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Was able to get a red cup with a holiday drink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654935


What a warm and lovely picture! Love everything in it


----------



## EveyB

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Heading to lunch with my Noe on this snowy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654882


Beautiful Noé and bandeau! Can’t believe there’s already snow!!


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> Was able to get a red cup with a holiday drink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654935


Love everything and the Chihuahua charm is adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> What a warm and lovely picture! Love everything in it


Thank you EveyB!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vevy said:


> Love everything and the Chihuahua charm is adorable!


Thank you V!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Love your DE speedy and matching slgs, my bag twin!
> I do find her bulky crossbody, but nevertheless wear her often like that when I need to be completely handsfree it’s such a great carefree bag - have been wearing mine to work today because it has been raining


Thank you my tpf friend I actually added the extender this morning. I love it.Yes it's a bit bulky, but it actually feels so much more comfortable on my bulky coat.  And yes the Sarah is a big wallet, but I love her too. I have more cards than I do cash in my wallet


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Vevy said:


> Speedy and Insolence enjoying some coffee and donuts
> View attachment 5654740


 What a beautiful action shot!Love your bag, and I Love DD   Two of my obsessions.It's my favourite Better than Tims. When we travel to Florida, I bring an empty carry on to fill it with coffee I can't wait to become a snowbird lol.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

EveyB said:


> Beautiful Noé and bandeau! Can’t believe there’s already snow!!


Yup! I live in Colorado, so this is common.


----------



## Vevy

PrayersandPurses said:


> What a beautiful action shot!Love your bag, and I Love DD   Two of my obsessions.It's my favourite Better than Tims. When we travel to Florida, I bring an empty carry on to fill it with coffee I can't wait to become a snowbird lol.


Thank you!  I've never tried Tims, but I love Dunkin, too. My favorite is the Boston Kreme, so yummy!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Was able to get a red cup with a holiday drink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654935


What a cutie!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Was able to get a red cup with a holiday drink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654935


Cute pic ! The charm is lovely


----------



## 23adeline

This Speedy BB and Vivienne are matching  


Went out for lunch using my ‘lunch bag’


----------



## gwendo25

Odeon PM with puzzle charm for this chilly Friday!


----------



## boyoverboard

On the coach to Cancun, heading back to the UK now our trip to Mexico is over.


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> This Speedy BB and Vivienne are matching
> View attachment 5655180
> 
> Went out for lunch using my ‘lunch bag’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655179


LVoe the Speedy/Vivienne combo...are they both natural vachetta ?


----------



## travelbliss

gwendo25 said:


> Odeon PM with puzzle charm for this chilly Friday!
> 
> View attachment 5655232


I keep looking at your bag charm and telling myself I don't need one !! .  It's simplistic design can go on so many of LV bags...subtle and elegant


----------



## SympathyDuet

23adeline said:


> Using one of my favourite , Spring Street bag. I’m glad that I chose this champagne colour and bought it while it’s still available , love it
> View attachment 5652985
> View attachment 5652986


That bag is so well made. It’s a forever bag.


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> LVoe the Speedy/Vivienne combo...are they both natural vachetta ?


I tried to wet the base of speedy when I received it, no water mark. The leather is slightly glossy, so I think it’s treated . The Vivienne is definitely treated leather


----------



## Aliluvlv

At the salon today with Ms. travel tags Milla.  Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5655825
> 
> At the salon today with Ms. travel tags Milla.  Hope everyone has a great weekend!



Looking good — you and Miss Milla — for the weekend .   Have a good one A .


----------



## brnicutie

EveyB said:


> All bundled up
> View attachment 5654765


The bag is gorgeous on you, Evey!


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5655825
> 
> At the salon today with Ms. travel tags Milla.  Hope everyone has a great weekend!


I’m loving those tags on your bag. Have a great weekend, Ali!


----------



## brnicutie

My hubby chose CPK for his birthday dinner. I swear he just wants to go there for their butter cake with ice cream. We picked up the cake that I ordered for him earlier in the week. He wants to know why I’m always making him take pics with my bags.


----------



## 23adeline

General Election day 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Voted
	

		
			
		

		
	




At new house and can’t stop taking ‘bagfie’    




Love the Mother of Pearl effect mosaic that hubby chose for swimming pool edge


----------



## EveyB

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5655825
> 
> At the salon today with Ms. travel tags Milla.  Hope everyone has a great weekend!


I‘ve never seen this before, love the tags! A wonderful weekend to you too Ali!


----------



## EveyB

brnicutie said:


> The bag is gorgeous on you, Evey!


Thank you brnicutie


----------



## EveyB

brnicutie said:


> My hubby chose CPK for his birthday dinner. I swear he just wants to go there for their butter cake with ice cream. We picked up the cake that I ordered for him earlier in the week. He wants to know why I’m always making him take pics with my bags.
> View attachment 5655858
> View attachment 5655859
> View attachment 5655860


This looks delicious!  And your new Panda is so cute
Happy Birthday to your hubby and a wonderful weekend to both of you!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5655825
> 
> At the salon today with Ms. travel tags Milla.  Hope everyone has a great weekend!


It is so special with the tags ! Beautiful!


----------



## brnicutie

EveyB said:


> This looks delicious!  And your new Panda is so cute
> Happy Birthday to your hubby and a wonderful weekend to both of you!


Thanks, Evey! Have a great weekend.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5655825
> 
> At the salon today with Ms. travel tags Milla.  Hope everyone has a great weekend!


What a lovely companion! She’s a true unicorn! Enjoy your weekend hun!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

brnicutie said:


> My hubby chose CPK for his birthday dinner. I swear he just wants to go there for their butter cake with ice cream. We picked up the cake that I ordered for him earlier in the week. He wants to know why I’m always making him take pics with my bags.
> View attachment 5655858
> View attachment 5655859
> View attachment 5655860


Happy birthday to your hubby!  Lovely pics btw! Tell him we’re appreciating him taking pics with your bags!


----------



## bagsamplified

brnicutie said:


> My hubby chose CPK for his birthday dinner. I swear he just wants to go there for their butter cake with ice cream. We picked up the cake that I ordered for him earlier in the week. He wants to know why I’m always making him take pics with my bags.
> View attachment 5655858
> View attachment 5655859
> View attachment 5655860


Happy birthday to your hubby! Love the bag and the two cakes!!


----------



## Lyn2005

Taking my new Neverfull MM on vacation with me. Very useful & functional for travel!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Looking good — you and Miss Milla — for the weekend .   Have a good one A .


Thank you sweet M!  So nice to get my hair cut and colored before the holiday rush takes over. Hope you have a great weekend!


brnicutie said:


> I’m loving those tags on your bag. Have a great weekend, Ali!


Thank you B! And I am just loving yours and @Iamminda ‘s adorable panda charm!  Looks so great on your awesome PSM. Happy birthday to your DH. Tell him we love your famous food and bags pics!   


EveyB said:


> I‘ve never seen this before, love the tags! A wonderful weekend to you too Ali!


Thank you Evey!  This series was one of my favorites they ever did (from 2009).


bbcerisette66 said:


> It is so special with the tags ! Beautiful!


Thank you so much bb!  I’m so glad I was able to collect a few of these travel tags pieces. 


MarryMeLV_Now said:


> What a lovely companion! She’s a true unicorn! Enjoy your weekend hun!


Thank you MM! She’s the perfect grab and go bag for essentials: CCs, phone, lip gloss and small pill case.  Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

23adeline said:


> General Election day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655874
> 
> Voted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655866
> 
> 
> At new house and can’t stop taking ‘bagfie’
> View attachment 5655869
> View attachment 5655867
> View attachment 5655868
> 
> Love the Mother of Pearl effect mosaic that hubby chose for swimming pool edge


Beautiful bag and congratulations on your new home  Wishing you good health and happiness at your new address


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Lyn2005 said:


> Taking my new Neverfull MM on vacation with me. Very useful & functional for travel!
> 
> View attachment 5656089


She's perfect for travel! Wishing you a safe and wonderful vacation


----------



## dotty8

For my office keys


----------



## brnicutie

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Happy birthday to your hubby!  Lovely pics btw! Tell him we’re appreciating him taking pics with your bags!





bagsamplified said:


> Happy birthday to your hubby! Love the bag and the two cakes!!





Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you B! And I am just loving yours and @Iamminda ‘s adorable panda charm!  Looks so great on your awesome PSM. Happy birthday to your DH. Tell him we love your famous food and bags pics!


Thank you so much ladies! He appreciates the birthday wishes.


----------



## bh4me

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> You are rocking it. Love your strap choice With this bag. You have the whole sporty chic look down!


Thank you! The strap is so worth it. I’ve used it more than the pillow strap it came with 


Bumbles said:


> This bag looks great on you. I’m sure you’re getting lots of use out of it


Thank you! It totally fits my casual daily life. 


eena1230 said:


> Super cute as usual! Love it!


Thank you! Enjoying the bag a lot


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> My hubby chose CPK for his birthday dinner. I swear he just wants to go there for their butter cake with ice cream. We picked up the cake that I ordered for him earlier in the week. He wants to know why I’m always making him take pics with my bags.
> View attachment 5655858
> View attachment 5655859
> View attachment 5655860



Happy BD to your DH  — what a pretty cake!  I love CPK — wish they had one closer.  I am glad that you love your adorable Panda charm (I am going to use mine on as many bags as possible ).  Have a great BD/pre-holiday weekend with your DH .


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> General Election day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655874
> 
> Voted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655866
> 
> 
> At new house and can’t stop taking ‘bagfie’
> View attachment 5655869
> View attachment 5655867
> View attachment 5655868
> 
> Love the Mother of Pearl effect mosaic that hubby chose for swimming pool edge



We love all your pretty bagfies — keep them coming please .  Your new pool is gorgeous—enjoy


----------



## eena1230

Happy Saturday


----------



## Iamminda

eena1230 said:


> Happy Saturday
> 
> View attachment 5656447



Oh, I love everything here E — your pretty S20, your beautiful kitchen and your fun candy station


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5655825
> 
> At the salon today with Ms. travel tags Milla.  Hope everyone has a great weekend!


I love the Milla!  I have the regular DA Milla and she’s definitely a favourite!


----------



## eena1230

Iamminda said:


> Oh, I love everything here E — your pretty S20, your beautiful kitchen and your fun candy station


So sweet of you @Iamminda 
Have a wonderful weekend


----------



## LaurenE18

Early Christmas present, Graceful mm


----------



## Vevy

eena1230 said:


> Happy Saturday
> 
> View attachment 5656447


Eye candy, literally


----------



## Aliluvlv

musiclover said:


> I love the Milla!  I have the regular DA Milla and she’s definitely a favourite!


Hooray Milla siblings!   It’s surprisingly useful this little gem isn’t it?


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> Hooray Milla siblings!   It’s surprisingly useful this little gem isn’t it?


Absolutely!  There are so many wonderful details about this style. I think the size, the beautiful lining and the thicker chain strap make the Milla such an elegant little bag!


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Happy BD to your DH  — what a pretty cake!  I love CPK — wish they had one closer.  I am glad that you love your adorable Panda charm (I am going to use mine on as many bags as possible ).  Have a great BD/pre-holiday weekend with your DH .


Thanks, Minda! I feel the same way about the panda charm. I just love it. Have a great Sunday!


----------



## eena1230

Vevy said:


> Eye candy, literally


@Vevy Hahaha so clever of you! Have a good weekend!


----------



## EveyB

eena1230 said:


> Happy Saturday
> 
> View attachment 5656447


Love everything in your picture   
Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## gwendo25

travelbliss said:


> I keep looking at your bag charm and telling myself I don't need one !! .  It's simplistic design can go on so many of LV bags...subtle and elegant


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## brnicutie

I went to Costco to get my smoked turkey but they were out. I got the pumpkin cookies instead. Then, I went to Sam’s Club and found my smoked turkey.


----------



## bbcerisette66

In a fitting room waiting for my daughter.  My Speedy 20 with its new shoulder strap.


----------



## Lyn2005

Thank you!! I was initially careful about using her, but decided that any vauchetta marks would be memories from our vacation 


PrayersandPurses said:


> She's perfect for travel! Wishing you a safe and wonderful vacation


----------



## Lyn2005

Taking my Neverfull on her first (and mine!) Caribbean cruise.


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> We love all your pretty bagfies — keep them coming please .  Your new pool is gorgeous—enjoy


Thanks @Iamminda ! You are always so kind 


PrayersandPurses said:


> Beautiful bag and congratulations on your new home  Wishing you good health and happiness at your new address


Thanks! My bags are looking forward to move in


----------



## bbcerisette66

Lyn2005 said:


> Taking my Neverfull on her first (and mine!) Caribbean cruise.
> 
> View attachment 5656676


Have a nice cruise !


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Lyn2005 said:


> Thank you!! I was initially careful about using her, but decided that any vauchetta marks would be memories from our vacation


Absolutely! LV bags/trunks were meant for travel. Look how gorgeous she looks on that boat


----------



## 23adeline

Using Nano W today 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Went to a mall with a big book stores for lunch


----------



## 23adeline

Just took this family portrait of W Tote


----------



## bagsamplified

bbcerisette66 said:


> In a fitting room waiting for my daughter.  My Speedy 20 with its new shoulder strap.
> 
> View attachment 5656661


You really picked the right bag!! It looks awesome on you!


----------



## Aliluvlv

bbcerisette66 said:


> In a fitting room waiting for my daughter.  My Speedy 20 with its new shoulder strap.
> 
> View attachment 5656661


Looks perfect on you! Love your outfit too (that jacket is great)!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Aliluvlv said:


> Looks perfect on you! Love your outfit too (that jacket is great)!


Thank you Aliluv. I become stupid taking picture of me in a fitting room ! LV makes me crazy.


----------



## LOYER

bbcerisette66 said:


> Dans une cabine d'essayage attendant ma fille. Mon Speedy 20 avec sa nouvelle bandoulière.
> 
> View attachment 5656661


Vraiment une très bonne idée ce changement de bandoulière ! ce sac est parfait ! j'adore


----------



## eena1230

EveyB said:


> Love everything in your picture
> Have a wonderful weekend!


I appreciate your sweet comments @EveyB 
Have a great weekend as well


----------



## bbcerisette66

LOYER said:


> Vraiment une très bonne idée ce changement de bandoulière ! ce sac est parfait ! j'adore


Merci et bon dimanche


----------



## Vevy

eena1230 said:


> @Vevy Hahaha so clever of you! Have a good weekend!


It's easy for me, I've really got a sweet tooth! Thank you, enjoy your weekend, too!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Took my Mini City Steamer out for dinner last night.


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> I went to Costco to get my smoked turkey but they were out. I got the pumpkin cookies instead. Then, I went to Sam’s Club and found my smoked turkey.
> View attachment 5656645
> View attachment 5656646



Happy Sunday BC and Panda . I have now curious about the smoked turkey (not sure if mine has it).  I have a bag of the pumpkin cookies and the holiday cookies at home .


----------



## bbcerisette66

TangerineKandy said:


> Took my Mini City Steamer out for dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 5656820


Very classy and elegant. Have a nice evening.


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Happy Sunday BC and Panda . I have now curious about the smoked turkey (not sure if mine has it).  I have a bag of the pumpkin cookies and the holiday cookies at home .


I'll let you know how the smoked turkey is. It's my first time. I don't usually cook, but somehow got voted to cook Thanksgiving dinner this year. I have Googled the recipes for all the dishes based on the reviews.   Those cookies get me every time. They're so darn addicting, kind of like bags.


----------



## thewave1969

TangerineKandy said:


> Took my Mini City Steamer out for dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 5656820


Beautiful! The City Steamers are truly amazing bags!


----------



## EveyB

TangerineKandy said:


> Took my Mini City Steamer out for dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 5656820


So beautiful


----------



## TangerineKandy

thewave1969 said:


> Beautiful! The City Steamers are truly amazing bags!





EveyB said:


> So beautiful


Thank you!!


----------



## LaurenE18

LaurenE18 said:


> Early Christmas present, Graceful mm
> 
> View attachment 5656484


Okay, so I’m on the fence. I love this bag but I also love the artsy. Should I keep? Or exchange for the artsy?


----------



## bagsamplified

brnicutie said:


> I'll let you know how the smoked turkey is. It's my first time. I don't usually cook, but somehow got voted to cook Thanksgiving dinner this year. I have Googled the recipes for all the dishes based on the reviews.   Those cookies get me every time. They're so darn addicting, kind of like bags.


Off topic briefly but, good luck with Thanksgiving cooking! Am sure you'll do an amazing job! Smoked Turkey sounds delicious  as does the Honolulu Cookie company pumpkin flavour!


----------



## Vevy

LaurenE18 said:


> Okay, so I’m on the fence. I love this bag but I also love the artsy. Should I keep? Or exchange for the artsy?


I like the peony interior on the Gracie, but love the handle and feet on the Artsy. The Gracie would probably be more comfortable on the shoulder, but I think Artsy looks more elegant. I have the Artsy and love it. Just my two cents


----------



## brnicutie

bagsamplified said:


> Off topic briefly but, good luck with Thanksgiving cooking! Am sure you'll do an amazing job! Smoked Turkey sounds delicious  as does the Honolulu Cookie company pumpkin flavour!


Thank you, bagsamplified! I'll try my best. D's mom gave me the recipe for the mac n cheese, so I'll try it out.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Getting my Noe and giant cube purse ready for my workday tomorrow.


----------



## brnicutie

I took the Speedy 20 out today to get my chirashi bowl and iced chai latte.


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing this LV Book WOC that was supposed to reach me last Saturday.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Too short for me to be used as crossbody, I’ll get a leather extension strap. I like it much much more than the Pochette Metis East West


----------



## gwendo25

Starting the week with my Boulogne and charms.


----------



## Bumbles

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Getting my Noe and giant cube purse ready for my workday tomorrow.
> View attachment 5657100


Love that purple cube charm!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

brnicutie said:


> I took the Speedy 20 out today to get my chirashi bowl and iced chai latte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657158


Omg so much cuteness in one pic - the cutie speedy 20 with the lovely bunny!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

To give my mono Felicie her well-deserved break, my new Felicie in DE has taken over the role of my travel companion as her first outing  I’m wearing her on my Alma bb strap today and I’m just loving it! The slim strap fits the shape of the bag so perfectly and the bag sits at the perfect height (for me personally). Not visible on the pic, but I’m pairing the Felicie with keep it bracelet in DE today


----------



## Vevy

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> To give my mono Felicie her well-deserved break, my new Felicie in DE has taken over the role of my travel companion as her first outing  I’m wearing her on my Alma bb strap today and I’m just loving it! The slim strap fits the shape of the bag so perfectly and the bag sits at the perfect height (for me personally). Not visible on the pic, but I’m pairing the Felicie with keep it bracelet in DE today
> View attachment 5657317


Nice combo!


----------



## 23adeline

Cute Vivienne on W Tote BB today


----------



## MainlyBailey

Waiting for my ride in front of my hotel near the World Trade Center. My favorite travel companion- the eclipse keepall.


----------



## ctimec

23adeline said:


> Unboxing this LV Book WOC that was supposed to reach me last Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657209
> View attachment 5657212
> 
> Too short for me to be used as crossbody, I’ll get a leather extension strap. I like it much much more than the Pochette Metis East West
> View attachment 5657211
> View attachment 5657210


This bag is so fun! Looks great on you!


----------



## EveyB

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> To give my mono Felicie her well-deserved break, my new Felicie in DE has taken over the role of my travel companion as her first outing  I’m wearing her on my Alma bb strap today and I’m just loving it! The slim strap fits the shape of the bag so perfectly and the bag sits at the perfect height (for me personally). Not visible on the pic, but I’m pairing the Felicie with keep it bracelet in DE today
> View attachment 5657317


Love it and your shawl too   Have a great trip!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

EveyB said:


> Love it and your shawl too   Have a great trip!


Thank you so much lovely!!  Have a great week too!


----------



## brnicutie

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Omg so much cuteness in one pic - the cutie speedy 20 with the lovely bunny!!


Thank you, MM!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

MainlyBailey said:


> Waiting for my ride in front of my hotel near the World Trade Center. My favorite travel companion- the eclipse keepall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657454


Oooh putting them down on the sidewalk while taking a photo is pretty risky. Someone could have run up and grabbed your bags. You never know in NYC.


----------



## Iamminda

First day out with my new bag and bandeau .  Really enjoyed using them


----------



## MainlyBailey

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Oooh putting them down on the sidewalk while taking a photo is pretty risky. Someone could have run up and grabbed your bags. You never know in NYC.


True. I lived in nyc for 2 decades before recently moving to dc so my comfort level might be misplaced but thankfully nothing happened!


----------



## 23adeline

Using Keepall 25 Grafitti today


----------



## LaurenE18

Got the Graceful as an early Christmas present. Was on the fence about keeping (had my eye on the Artsy) but I think I’ve fallen in love!


----------



## Grande Latte

COSTCO flowers and my Pohette Metis.


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my new bag and bandeau .  Really enjoyed using them
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657621


So pretty! Love the light pink bandeau with DE


----------



## LynneC

Off to the Christmas market with my bronze Suhali Lockit! The little monkey on my cushion looks like he's hopping in for the journey!


----------



## Christofle

LynneC said:


> Off to the Christmas market with my bronze Suhali Lockit! The little monkey on my cushion looks like he's hopping in for the journey!
> 
> View attachment 5657946


First time seeing a bronze Suhali! What an amazing bag!


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> So pretty! Love the light pink bandeau with DE



Thanks kindly E .  I love pink with DE too.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My mom's favorite bag--odeon tote pm


----------



## 23adeline

Can’t stop pairing Vivienne Coin with different bags


----------



## fyn72

Aquarelle Watercolor Speedy 35, feels pretty big when I carry smaller bags most of the time. But she’s so pretty


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Aquarelle Watercolor Speedy 35, feels pretty big when I carry smaller bags most of the time. But she’s so pretty
> 
> View attachment 5658364


Yes so so pretty


----------



## eena1230

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my new bag and bandeau .  Really enjoyed using them
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657621


So pretty! I love the way you tied your bandeau.. enjoy your beautiful bag Minda


----------



## Jumper

23adeline said:


> Can’t stop pairing Vivienne Coin with different bags
> View attachment 5658297
> View attachment 5658298


I know right!! It’s so cute!!!


----------



## Cathindy

Pochette Metis East West accompanied me to the store last weekend, really loving this bag! Used the chain of the Easy Pouch instead of the chain that comes with the bag itself and dressed up the handle with a Hermes twilly


----------



## TokidokiM

Cathindy said:


> Pochette Metis East West accompanied me to the store last weekend, really loving this bag!
> View attachment 5658445


You bag looks lovely


----------



## Cathindy

TokidokiM said:


> You bag looks lovely


Thank you!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Wasting time at the office until I can leave for the long weekend.  Wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving weekend! Cheers to all of you for the great info, eye candy and awesome support we share here on tPF.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my new bag and bandeau .  Really enjoyed using them
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657621


Wow what a great pic of your gorgeous newbies! That bandeau is so pretty with DE! And suddenly I’m wanting a Starbucks too   Can’t wait to see more pictures of this perfect classic.  Happy Thanksgiving my friend!


----------



## Vevy

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5658582
> 
> Wasting time at the office until I can leave for the long weekend.  Wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving weekend! Cheers to all of you for the great info, eye candy and awesome support we share here on tPF.


So cute Speedy and her friends! 
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## lilchoconut

Just in time for Christmas parties~
Vintage tilsitt belt bag


----------



## Iamminda

eena1230 said:


> So pretty! I love the way you tied your bandeau.. enjoy your beautiful bag Minda



Thank you so much Eena .  Have a great weekend .



Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5658582
> 
> Wasting time at the office until I can leave for the long weekend.  Wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving weekend! Cheers to all of you for the great info, eye candy and awesome support we share here on tPF.





Aliluvlv said:


> Wow what a great pic of your gorgeous newbies! That bandeau is so pretty with DE! And suddenly I’m wanting a Starbucks too   Can’t wait to see more pictures of this perfect classic.  Happy Thanksgiving my friend!



Thank you Ali .    I am happy to see you enjoying your beautiful S20 and christmas animation SLGs at work   — so lovely together.  I hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving weekend — eat and shop a lot ok?


----------



## LeahLVoes

Hey!  

I recently went on a business trip to Hamburg Germany and I used my preloved Speedy 25 nonstop... came to the realization its the perfect size for my needs. I think I'll have her vachetta replaced to make her new again. I'm soooo in love with that little one.


----------



## EveyB

Cathindy said:


> Pochette Metis East West accompanied me to the store last weekend, really loving this bag! Used the chain of the Easy Pouch instead of the chain that comes with the bag itself and dressed up the handle with a Hermes twilly
> View attachment 5658445


So beautiful! Love the twilly on it too!   May I ask why you changed the chain?


----------



## EveyB

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5658582
> 
> Wasting time at the office until I can leave for the long weekend.  Wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving weekend! Cheers to all of you for the great info, eye candy and awesome support we share here on tPF.


All three are lovely 
A very Happy Thanksgiving weekend to you too!


----------



## Cathindy

EveyB said:


> So beautiful! Love the twilly on it too!   May I ask why you changed the chain?



Yes ofcourse! Honestly I don't like the original chain that came with the bag, it's bulky and the clasps are huge. I like to dress up my bags with chains but I don't like them to be in your face so much  so I played around and the chain of the Easy Pouch looks perfect proportioned in my opinion! Adds a bit of fun but not too overwhelming.


----------



## 23adeline

Rose Des Vents  


Enjoying a piece of cake while watching  our new prime minister sworn in . So happy that we finally have  a PM after 5 days of hung parliament


----------



## PrayersandPurses

LeahLVoes said:


> Hey!
> 
> I recently went on a business trip to Hamburg Germany and I used my preloved Speedy 25 nonstop... came to the realization its the perfect size for my needs. I think I'll have her vachetta replaced to make her new again. I'm soooo in love with that little one.
> 
> View attachment 5658782


I love it tooAnd I'm also loving the other one on your suitcase.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Getting ready for our ski trip to Aspen this Thanksgiving!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.  Have fun.  Kisses from France


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Rose Des Vents
> View attachment 5658855
> 
> Enjoying a piece of cake while watching  our new prime minister sworn in . So happy that we finally have  a PM after 5 days of hung parliament
> View attachment 5658856



It’s hard to upstage your beautiful Rose des Vents…….but that piece of cake — yum !!!!!!!!!


----------



## bagsamplified

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5658582
> 
> Wasting time at the office until I can leave for the long weekend.  Wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving weekend! Cheers to all of you for the great info, eye candy and awesome support we share here on tPF.


Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you lovely tpf friends in the USA. Enjoy the long weekend with your family and friends. From your neighbour in Canada eh!


----------



## EveyB

Cathindy said:


> Yes ofcourse! Honestly I don't like the original chain that came with the bag, it's bulky and the clasps are huge. I like to dress up my bags with chains but I don't like them to be in your face so much  so I played around and the chain of the Easy Pouch looks perfect proportioned in my opinion! Adds a bit of fun but not too overwhelming.


I know what you mean! The chain of the EP looks perfect on it   
Happy Weekend!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Getting ready for our ski trip to Aspen this Thanksgiving!
> 
> View attachment 5658945


@Pop Art Suzy Have a great trip and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Happy Sunday BC and Panda . I have now curious about the smoked turkey (not sure if mine has it).  I have a bag of the pumpkin cookies and the holiday cookies at home .





bagsamplified said:


> Off topic briefly but, good luck with Thanksgiving cooking! Am sure you'll do an amazing job! Smoked Turkey sounds delicious  as does the Honolulu Cookie company pumpkin flavour!


Happy Thanksgiving everyone! The smoked turkey was excellent. It was really juicy and the smoked flavor was just next level. I rubbed olive oil all over it and just reheated it for 2.5 hours in the oven. I hope everyone had a lot to eat. Woohoo, Black Friday shopping tomorrow!


----------



## 23adeline

My Mini Speedy is back after a complete make over   


Today’s bag ,OTG pm is pairing with Vivienne


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! The smoked turkey was excellent. It was really juicy and the smoked flavor was just next level. I rubbed olive oil all over it and just reheated it for 2.5 hours in the oven. I hope everyone had a lot to eat. Woohoo, Black Friday shopping tomorrow!


Sounds amazingly delicious! Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Bumbles

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! And happy Black Friday shopping too!! Enjoy


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> My Mini Speedy is back after a complete make over
> View attachment 5659255
> 
> Today’s bag ,OTG pm is pairing with Vivienne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659257
> 
> View attachment 5659256


These are gorgeous! Especially the otg sunrise!!


----------



## lilly2002

23adeline said:


> My Mini Speedy is back after a complete make over
> View attachment 5659255
> 
> Today’s bag ,OTG pm is pairing with Vivienne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659257
> 
> View attachment 5659256


love what you did with the mini speedy   i love love the camo print but not the crazy price it is at now


----------



## missemarie33

Heading to the grocery store! Turning in to a rainy day here …


----------



## SN63

Vacationing in San Diego with my most used bag (speedy b25!). Trying to protect her from the sun.lol. She is such a perfect travel companion .


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! The smoked turkey was excellent. It was really juicy and the smoked flavor was just next level. I rubbed olive oil all over it and just reheated it for 2.5 hours in the oven. I hope everyone had a lot to eat. Woohoo, Black Friday shopping tomorrow!



Thanks for the feedback on the smoked Turkey — may try it next year.  We like trying new stuff like the KFC Cajun fried Turkey .  Have a great holiday weekend BC


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> My Mini Speedy is back after a complete make over
> View attachment 5659255
> 
> Today’s bag ,OTG pm is pairing with Vivienne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659257
> 
> View attachment 5659256



The mini Speedy looks amazing — they/you did a fantastic make over!  At first quick glance, I thought it was perhaps a limited edition of the LOL Speedy (it’s got a similar look).  I love that Vivienne coin purse .


----------



## PrayersandPurses

SN63 said:


> Vacationing in San Diego with my most used bag (speedy b25!). Trying to protect her from the sun.lol. She is such a perfect travel companion .
> 
> View attachment 5659377


She looks even more lovely in the sun


----------



## Vanlovpurse

My new favorite carryall mm empriente got samorga organizer today. So happy with my bag organization. I have created my first you tube video as well. WIMB carryall empriente mm


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Greetings from the Aspen Louis Vuitton.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

PrayersandPurses said:


> @Pop Art Suzy Have a great trip and Happy Thanksgiving!


Thanks P&P. Same to you! ❤️


----------



## DMVLux

A quick trip to NYC for some shopping and a Broadway show with my Cruiser PM.


----------



## MeepMeep67

At the UCLA v. CAL game. My niece is in the UCLA marching band!! Super fun today


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> The mini Speedy looks amazing — they/you did a fantastic make over!  At first quick glance, I thought it was perhaps a limited edition of the LOL Speedy (it’s got a similar look).  I love that Vivienne coin purse .


I wished I’m good at bag painting  
I sent it to an artist, I show her pic of my Speedy 35 Monogramoufladge that I love but I don’t use anymore because of its huge size ,requested the artist to paint my speedy Mini to the camouflage look


Bumbles said:


> These are gorgeous! Especially the otg sunrise!!


Thanks ! And thank you for reminding me the name of the OTG 


lilly2002 said:


> love what you did with the mini speedy   i love love the camo print but not the crazy price it is at now


Yes, I love my speedy 35 Monogramoufladge but it’s too big


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing unboxing!
My Side Trunk is finally here 





Size and colour comparison with my NBA handle trunk that I’m using today 


My ’personal shopper daughter’ helped me to buy this Alma BB Steel blue yesterday


----------



## GJ*

weekly visit to the canine ophthalmologist.  this time my neverfull is full


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> At the UCLA v. CAL game. My niece is in the UCLA marching band!! Super fun today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659619
> View attachment 5659623
> View attachment 5659626
> View attachment 5659627



How fun you were there today cheering on your niece .  What an exciting and close game!  My team almost won .


----------



## Iamminda

Waiting to see Black Panther 2 at the Drive In Theater tonight


----------



## lilly2002

@23adeline when I saw the preview pics of the steel blue alma I had a feeling you would be getting it   If you had to choose between the steel blue or the bubble gram alma which would you choose?


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> Waiting to see Black Panther 2 at the Drive In Theater tonight
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659678


You will love it! Great movie and even better companion


----------



## LynneC

Christofle said:


> First time seeing a bronze Suhali! What an amazing bag!


Thank you! It is even prettier IRL!


----------



## Christofle

LynneC said:


> Thank you! It is even prettier IRL!


I don’t doubt it. Back in 2009, I was blown away when I saw someone carrying a Suhali lockit while shopping. They are so rare in the wild that I’ve never seen one since! Enjoy your treasure!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

GJ* said:


> weekly visit to the canine ophthalmologist.  this time my neverfull is full
> View attachment 5659675


Hope that the fur baby is feeling better!  Your NF looks gorgeous with all the nice and tasty Xmas things


----------



## LynneC

Christofle said:


> I don’t doubt it. Back in 2009, I was blown away when I saw someone carrying a Suhali lockit while shopping. They are so rare in the wild that I’ve never seen one since! Enjoy your treasure!


Thank you so much! I love that my beauty is a 'when you know - you know' bag. I mostly lurk here quietly, but thoroughly, enjoying everyone's LV but I decided that my bag is so scrumptious it needed a quick 'here I am'! Have a great weekend! x


----------



## fashionista7

23adeline said:


> Rose Des Vents
> View attachment 5658855
> 
> Enjoying a piece of cake while watching  our new prime minister sworn in . So happy that we finally have  a PM after 5 days of hung parliament
> View attachment 5658856


Adeline I love your bag! I’m looking at buying a preloved one. Can you tell me, does the calfskin section on top get scratched easily?


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Waiting to see Black Panther 2 at the Drive In Theater tonight
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659678


Love your mini-pochette, Iam!  That’s such a special piece.


----------



## LVinStLouie

Off to a nice lunch with a friend followed by some holiday shopping!


----------



## Iamminda

Bumbles said:


> You will love it! Great movie and even better companion





musiclover said:


> Love your mini-pochette, Iam!  That’s such a special piece.



Thanks ladies .  I wish they would bring back this digital blue canvas.


----------



## GJ*

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Hope that the fur baby is feeling better!  Your NF looks gorgeous with all the nice and tasty Xmas things


thanks for asking.  since july we have had to go to the ophthalmologist weekly, which is unfortunately quite a long way away, and now it has finally healed 
luckily I had the christmas sweets for the dear team with me yesterday  
now the helmet can go and i'm very relieved.


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Waiting to see Black Panther 2 at the Drive In Theater tonight
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659678


Love your Mini Pochette!   Hope you had a great time at the drive in theater and are enjoying your Thanksgiving weekend Minda!


----------



## EveyB

GJ* said:


> thanks for asking.  since july we have had to go to the ophthalmologist weekly, which is unfortunately quite a long way away, and now it has finally healed
> luckily I had the christmas sweets for the dear team with me yesterday
> now the helmet can go and i'm very relieved.


So happy to hear that!! 
Have a wonderful Christmas time with your fur baby and family!


----------



## 23adeline

lilly2002 said:


> @23adeline when I saw the preview pics of the steel blue alma I had a feeling you would be getting it   If you had to choose between the steel blue or the bubble gram alma which would you choose?


Oh dear ! You gave me the hardest question, you know I have problem ‘choosing only one’ right?   
Since the Alma Steel Blue is still with my daughter in London, I can’t feel or use it yet, but my girl video call me and let me see the bag while she was in LV store, the bag looks chic . Besides the look of the leather, you can make a decision based on the hardware and the strap , this Alma steel blue is silver hardware which my girl said she prefers and this Alma has thin non-adjustable strap whereas the bubblegram has thick adjustable guitar strap. And I guess this Alma steel blue is more limited, it doesn’t come to my region and probably the whole south east Asia


----------



## 23adeline

fashionista7 said:


> Adeline I love your bag! I’m looking at buying a preloved one. Can you tell me, does the calfskin section on top get scratched easily?


Thanks dear! RDV is one of my favourite bag. The top would not get scratches easily, but the bottom corners yes, and I saw some display bags in LV stores that the leather at bottom/ corners of the RDV became very sloughed/ folded. I sent my RDV back for repair twice, first time was a thread became loose, the second time was because the hardware became tarnish . I’m glad that they didn’t ruin my bag


----------



## lilly2002

@23adeline thanks so much! Does the steel blue one feel like patent leather? Or is it soft? I agree it is more unique and limited   If you don’t min, since the strap is non adjustable where does it fall when worn cross body? I am 5ft2, my local store doesn’t have it in stock yet


----------



## 23adeline

Took out my Speedy 35 Monogramoufladge to take pics with the baby last night   




Baby Monogramoufladge borrows the luggage tag to go out today 


Also took pics of these 2 bags who are waiting for their turn to go out


----------



## 23adeline

lilly2002 said:


> @23adeline thanks so much! Does the steel blue one feel like patent leather? Or is it soft? I agree it is more unique and limited


It is patent leather, something like these rose pale or champagne vernis


----------



## lorr429

alicap22 said:


> Mahina Bella.  So in love
> 
> View attachment 5594864





alicap22 said:


> Mahina Bella.  So in love
> 
> View attachment 5594864


So gorgeous!! are you still enjoying this bag? I’m considering it, but wondering how secure the tie closures are? Do they stay closed?


----------



## lilly2002

23adeline said:


> It is patent leather, something like these rose pale or champagne vernis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660202
> View attachment 5660201


oh no im not a fan of patent  online it just says calfskin  hmm maybe this makes the bubblegram the winner    curious what are your daily SLGs? your collection is amazing


----------



## 23adeline

lilly2002 said:


> oh no im not a fan of patent  online it just says calfskin  hmm maybe this makes the bubblegram the winner    curious what are your daily SLGs? your collection is amazing


You don‘t like patent leather because you worry it would become sticky ? I feel that those new patent leather has improved a lot, they don’t get finger prints easily , not as glossy and doesn’t feel that smooth as compared to the older vernis . Maybe you could go to the store and see it first .
I don’t like to change SLG, my daily SLG are a Zoe wallet and an eclipse double card holder in my handbag, if I bring bigger bag, I will throw in a smallest kirigami pouch, that’s all.  My very old monogram Cles is always in my work bag it holds my office access card and key .


----------



## 23adeline

My colourful speedy Mini


----------



## lilly2002

23adeline said:


> You don‘t like patent leather because you worry it would become sticky ? I feel that those new patent leather has improved a lot, they don’t get finger prints easily , not as glossy and doesn’t feel that smooth as compared to the older vernis . Maybe you could go to the store and see it first .
> I don’t like to change SLG, my daily SLG are a Zoe wallet and an eclipse double card holder in my handbag, if I bring bigger bag, I will throw in a smallest kirigami pouch, that’s all.  My very old monogram Cles is always in my work bag it holds my office access card and key .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660268


Yes the stickiness and also the super shiny look but the alma doesn't look too shiny, I will have to see it in person


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

GJ* said:


> thanks for asking.  since july we have had to go to the ophthalmologist weekly, which is unfortunately quite a long way away, and now it has finally healed
> luckily I had the christmas sweets for the dear team with me yesterday
> now the helmet can go and i'm very relieved.


That’s great - very glad to hear that!


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Love your Mini Pochette!   Hope you had a great time at the drive in theater and are enjoying your Thanksgiving weekend Minda!



Thanks so much E .  Yes, it was a good movie but kinda long.  I wish you a great week .


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Love Pochette Felicie as a travel bag due to her her versatility! My DE one I wear casual for a day on an Alma BB strap, and dressy with a gold chain for a dinner in the evening


----------



## Vevy

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Love Pochette Felicie as a travel bag due to her her versatility! My DE one I wear casual for a day on an Alma BB strap, and dressy with a gold chain for a dinner in the evening
> View attachment 5660581
> 
> View attachment 5660582


Beautiful Félicie, so many possibilities  Have you ever worn her as a wristlet with a shorter strap/chain?


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ladies .  I wish they would bring back this digital blue canvas.


I really love the print. I wish they’d bring it back, too!


----------



## viewwing

My little baby getting a tan


----------



## lvbananas

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Love Pochette Felicie as a travel bag due to her her versatility! My DE one I wear casual for a day on an Alma BB strap, and dressy with a gold chain for a dinner in the evening
> View attachment 5660581
> 
> View attachment 5660582


Hi there. How long have you had your Felicie? Curious since I've had my monogram one since 2019 and the edges have curled up. Thought it happened with all canvas but can see your DE one doesn't have it.


----------



## 23adeline

lilly2002 said:


> Yes the stickiness and also the super shiny look but the alma doesn't look too shiny, I will have to see it in person


Yes, not too shiny . In fact some of the newer vernis pieces are not so shiny, or maybe this is not vernis

My knowledge in leather is  
yes you should go and see the real bag to make your decision 
Happy shopping!


----------



## MeepMeep67

GJ* said:


> weekly visit to the canine ophthalmologist.  this time my neverfull is full
> View attachment 5659675


Hope puppy's eyes are healing


Iamminda said:


> How fun you were there today cheering on your niece .  What an exciting and close game!  My team almost won .


So fun! what a game right?! Cal Alum  


Iamminda said:


> Waiting to see Black Panther 2 at the Drive In Theater tonight
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659678


Special pochette, I wish I had one


----------



## MeepMeep67

GJ* said:


> thanks for asking.  since july we have had to go to the ophthalmologist weekly, which is unfortunately quite a long way away, and now it has finally healed
> luckily I had the christmas sweets for the dear team with me yesterday
> now the helmet can go and i'm very relieved.


Great news! So glad puppy is healed and hood is off!


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> My colourful speedy Mini
> View attachment 5660278


what a great collection of minis! and I love the new camo one


----------



## lilly2002

23adeline said:


> Yes, not too shiny . In fact some of the newer vernis pieces are not so shiny, or maybe this is not vernis
> 
> My knowledge in leather is
> yes you should go and see the real bag to make your decision
> Happy shopping!


Maybe it is not Vernis. I will contact my Sa lets see if they reply  do your daughters like LV bags as much as you do


----------



## DrTootr

Travels with my new Speedy 25...


----------



## EveyB

lilly2002 said:


> Maybe it is not Vernis. I will contact my Sa lets see if they reply  do your daughters like LV bags as much as you do


It does not look like vernis to me, rather a smooth calfskin leather. Curious to hear what your SA says!


----------



## EveyB

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Love Pochette Felicie as a travel bag due to her her versatility! My DE one I wear casual for a day on an Alma BB strap, and dressy with a gold chain for a dinner in the evening
> View attachment 5660581
> 
> View attachment 5660582


Love both versions   And the red is so pretty with the DE pattern!


----------



## Bumbles

DrTootr said:


> Travels with my new Speedy 25...
> 
> View attachment 5660715


Love this pic! And the bag is stunning!   How are you finding it? Is it hard to manage with the pillow material? Easy to get dirty?


----------



## 23adeline

lilly2002 said:


> Maybe it is not Vernis. I will contact my Sa lets see if they reply  do your daughters like LV bags as much as you do


She used to follow me to LV store when she was about 10 years old, I think she is comfortable with LV. She used to borrow my MPA and Spring Street Mini while she was here. The only bag that she bought for herself in London is Dauphine Chain Wallet. I gave her my NF Ikat to be used as her college bag but she only brought it out once  to the library .  I hope she loves LV bags too so that she could share mine when she comes back .


----------



## lilly2002

23adeline said:


> She used to follow me to LV store when she was about 10 years old, I think she is comfortable with LV. She used to borrow my MPA and Spring Street Mini while she was here. The only bag that she bought for herself in London is Dauphine Chain Wallet. I gave her my NF Ikat to be used as her college bag but she only brought it out once  to the library .  I hope she loves LV bags too so that she could share mine when she comes back .


aww eventually she will  i have 3 boys so the only one to love lv bags here  is me


----------



## lilly2002

@23adeline  my SA replied, the alma  is a smooth calfskin, not patent and delicate leather   - eta she also said there is a slight shimmer going through it too


----------



## 23adeline

Mini Speedy rainbow on the way home


----------



## 23adeline

lilly2002 said:


> @23adeline  my SA replied, the alma  is a smooth calfskin, not patent and delicate leather   - eta she also said there is a slight shimmer


Good to know that ! We don’t have to worry about the stickiness that might happen in the future


lilly2002 said:


> aww eventually she will  i have 3 boys so the only one to love lv bags here  is me


Next time you could share with your 3 daughter in-laws


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Mini Speedy rainbow on the way home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660775
> View attachment 5660743


It is a very cute bag


----------



## GJ*

EveyB said:


> So happy to hear that!!
> Have a wonderful Christmas time with your fur baby and family!





MarryMeLV_Now said:


> That’s great - very glad to hear that!





MeepMeep67 said:


> Great news! So glad puppy is healed and hood is off!


I thank you very much  
I wish everyone a wonderful christmas time


----------



## boyoverboard

Forgot to post these. I’ve been back home for over a week, dreaming of jetting off again.


----------



## Golfi_gm

Do you like the S-Lock or the Armand better - for men


----------



## uhpharm01

viewwing said:


> My little baby getting a tan
> 
> View attachment 5660672


I love the purse charm


----------



## 23adeline

Side Trunk first time at work


----------



## EveyB

Golfi_gm said:


> Do you like the S-Lock or the Armand better - for men
> 
> View attachment 5661272


Both are gorgeous!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Vevy said:


> Beautiful Félicie, so many possibilities  Have you ever worn her as a wristlet with a shorter strap/chain?


Thank you very much hun!  That’s true, this bag offers so much! To a dinner, I often wear her as a clutch, just holding the gold chain in the hand as a piece of jewelry I haven’t worn her as a wristlet yet, but this is a great idea - I’ll try that out!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

lvbananas said:


> Hi there. How long have you had your Felicie? Curious since I've had my monogram one since 2019 and the edges have curled up. Thought it happened with all canvas but can see your DE one doesn't have it.


Hi, this Felicie is indeed very new - last week was her first outing  I have had a mono one since 2.5 years and on that one, the ends of the flaps are curling just a little bit (however there is a small wave in the canvas on the left side of the flap). So that’s normal wear and tear I guess


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

EveyB said:


> Love both versions   And the red is so pretty with the DE pattern!


Thank you so much hun for your kind comment!  That’s so true, that’s something so beautiful about this cherry red color on DE pieces - and it gives me a bit of Xmas vibes


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

23adeline said:


> Mini Speedy rainbow on the way home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660775
> View attachment 5660743


Very beautiful bag - the print colors are amazing!


----------



## gwendo25

Double zip pochette and friends today.


----------



## bbcerisette66

gwendo25 said:


> Double zip pochette and friends today.
> 
> View attachment 5661401


Gorgeous pochette and slg. I’m crazy of black empreinte leather. So sumptuous


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my new beige Summer Stardust shawl on the weekend…


----------



## mrslkc23

boyoverboard said:


> Forgot to post these. I’ve been back home for over a week, dreaming of jetting off again.
> 
> View attachment 5661076
> 
> View attachment 5661077
> 
> View attachment 5661078


Seeing all your etui voyage posts and how you enjoy using it inspired me to purchase one last week    love how squishy it is!! I see myself using it a lot too.


----------



## nyeredzi

23adeline said:


> Side Trunk first time at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661286
> View attachment 5661285
> View attachment 5661287


I really like your dress, too


----------



## gwendo25

bbcerisette66 said:


> Gorgeous pochette and slg. I’m crazy of black empreinte leather. So sumptuous


Thanks, love Them!


----------



## uhpharm01

23adeline said:


> Side Trunk first time at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661286
> View attachment 5661285
> View attachment 5661287


OMG I"m in love


----------



## boyoverboard

mrslkc23 said:


> Seeing all your etui voyage posts and how you enjoy using it inspired me to purchase one last week    love how squishy it is!! I see myself using it a lot too.


It’s honestly such a handy piece. I used it to carry travel documents and then when we got to Mexico it doubled up as a handy “clutch” for going out in the evenings, and for keeping valuables inside the beach bag. Perfect! 


mrslkc23 said:


> Seeing all your etui voyage posts and how you enjoy using it inspired me to purchase one last week    love how squishy it is!! I see myself using it a lot too.


----------



## boyoverboard

It’s honestly such a handy piece. I used it to carry travel documents and then when we got to Mexico it doubled up as a handy “clutch” for going out in the evenings, and for keeping valuables inside the beach bag. Perfect!


mrslkc23 said:


> Seeing all your etui voyage posts and how you enjoy using it inspired me to purchase one last week    love how squishy it is!! I see myself using it a lot too.


----------



## EveyB

gwendo25 said:


> Double zip pochette and friends today.
> 
> View attachment 5661401


Black classic Empreinte is so beautiful! I really regret not getting the black DZP.


----------



## Cooshcouture

Cruise 2023  Monogram Jacquard Denim gray, stone-washed effect


----------



## Ah Am

My favourite PSM, the perfect everyday bag


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Waiting to see Black Panther 2 at the Drive In Theater tonight
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659678


Oohhhh how was it M? I think this is the hottest ticket of the season. As is your fantastic electric blue mini p! This is one of 2 mini p’s that got away for me. The perfect companion for this super cool movie!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Thanks to the half a foot of snow we received yesterday speedy 20 is taking a break under the Christmas tree while Ms. Boulogne steps up to go to work as the winter bag of choice.   Mini miss marple made a Thanksgiving day appearance and seemed to match the colors of the day perfectly.  


	

		
			
		

		
	
Hope everyone had an awesome weekend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Waiting to see Black Panther 2 at the Drive In Theater tonight
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659678


Gorgeous! Hope you had a great time!


----------



## COCOLUVR

Hello friends,
I know I have been MIA for a while but I have been busy traveling and dealing with medical emergencies (not my body). I have some updates. I recently traveled back to South Korea for a few weeks and picked up the damaged bags I put in for repairs. I wanted to show your guys the final products. I also have been using my keepall xs like crazy but I picked up a friend at dutyfree. It wasn’t a great deal but I did save on LA, CA tax so that is like 10% savings. Please ignore my horrible camera work. My phone hasn’t recovered from that great flood of Seoul I lived through. LOL


----------



## COCOLUVR

I have to say, the duty free ladies at Louis Vuitton (at Shilla and Incheon) were fantastic. They didn’t have this in stock in Seoul so they were able to hold it for me until I left at the airport!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous! Hope you had a great time!



Thanks kindly SSSM .  It was nice to go out after a busy week.



Aliluvlv said:


> Oohhhh how was it M? I think this is the hottest ticket of the season. As is your fantastic electric blue mini p! This is one of 2 mini p’s that got away for me. The perfect companion for this super cool movie!



Thank you A .  It was good but I must be getting too old  for these near 3-hour movies.   Glad to see your beautiful bags in action here.   Miss Marple is looking gorgeous on your Thanksgiving table  .




Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5662250
> 
> Thanks to the half a foot of snow we received yesterday speedy 20 is taking a break under the Christmas tree while Ms. Boulogne steps up to go to work as the winter bag of choice.   Mini miss marple made a Thanksgiving day appearance and seemed to match the colors of the day perfectly.
> View attachment 5662251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had an awesome weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

COCOLUVR said:


> Hello friends,
> I know I have been MIA for a while but I have been busy traveling and dealing with medical emergencies (not my body). I have some updates. I recently traveled back to South Korea for a few weeks and picked up the damaged bags I put in for repairs. I wanted to show your guys the final products. I also have been using my keepall xs like crazy but I picked up a friend at dutyfree. It wasn’t a great deal but I did save on LA, CA tax so that is like 10% savings. Please ignore my horrible camera work. My phone hasn’t recovered from that great flood of Seoul I lived through. LOL
> 
> View attachment 5662298
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662299
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662300
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662303
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662304
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662305
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662307
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662308
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662309



Glad to hear you had a chance to go back to S.K. and I assume see your DD again.  Hope you are ok and semi-getting used to having her away at school there.  Is that your DD with the beautiful red Bbag?


----------



## COCOLUVR

MeepMeep67 said:


> At the UCLA v. CAL game. My niece is in the UCLA marching band!! Super fun today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659619
> View attachment 5659623
> View attachment 5659626
> View attachment 5659627


Go Bears!


----------



## COCOLUVR

Iamminda said:


> Glad to hear you had a chance to go back to S.K. and I assume see your DD again.  Hope you are ok and semi-getting used to having her away at school there.  Is that your DD with the beautiful red Bbag?


LOL, you have a sharp eye. She took all the bags I purchased while she was a kid to SK. She loves that bag. I told her the last time I carried it, it had her dirty diaper in it. She is having the time of her life. She doesn’t call at all. Got annoyed I came for thanksgiving. The mini speedy you see is the one that she carried all summer before the strap broke off. They just made her a new bag. Wished they put the side strap tabs on but I can’t complain. The only scary thing that happened since she was there was the iteawon tragedy. She was supposed to go with her friends too but her escape room thing ran late so they stayed near the university. It was still sad there when I went. People are avoiding that place so I feel really bad for the workers and venders there.


----------



## Iamminda

COCOLUVR said:


> LOL, you have a sharp eye. She took all the bags I purchased while she was a kid to SK. She loves that bag. I told her the last time I carried it, it had her dirty diaper in it. She is having the time of her life. She doesn’t call at all. Got annoyed I came for thanksgiving. The mini speedy you see is the one that she carried all summer before the strap broke off. They just made her a new bag. Wished they put the side strap tabs on but I can’t complain. The only scary thing that happened since she was there was the iteawon tragedy. She was supposed to go with her friends too but her escape room thing ran late so they stayed near the university. It was still sad there when I went. People are avoiding that place so I feel really bad for the workers and venders there.



Glad to hear she is having a great time and even more glad that she didn’t go there on Halloween (I thought of you and was hoping all is ok with your DD).  That Bbag is so pretty and I love that it is from the earlier years (with the luscious leather and longer strap).  Your DD is real lucky to have been gifted  that bag from you.


----------



## COCOLUVR

Iamminda said:


> Glad to hear she is having a great time and even more glad that she didn’t go there on Halloween (I thought of you and was hoping all is ok with your DD).  That Bbag is so pretty and I love that it is from the earlier years (with the luscious leather and longer strap).  Your DD is real lucky to have been gifted  that bag from you.


“Gifted” is such a better word than the one I used on her “raided”. She took all my cashmere Chanel cardigans too. LOL The sad thing is, she looks better in it than me. Thank you for thinking of me. You are always so kind and sweet.❤️


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thank you A .  It was good but I must be getting too old  for these near 3-hour movies.   Glad to see your beautiful bags in action here.   Miss Marple is looking gorgeous on your Thanksgiving table  .


Lol you and me both M! I tend to wait until I can stream movies for that very reason.   I was lucky to go over to my bffs house for Thanksgiving but thought it was funny how my bag matched her table colors. Hope you had a great Thanksgiving my friend. I’m already looking forward to Christmas break.


----------



## garf13ld

COCOLUVR said:


> Hello friends,
> I know I have been MIA for a while but I have been busy traveling and dealing with medical emergencies (not my body). I have some updates. I recently traveled back to South Korea for a few weeks and picked up the damaged bags I put in for repairs. I wanted to show your guys the final products. I also have been using my keepall xs like crazy but I picked up a friend at dutyfree. It wasn’t a great deal but I did save on LA, CA tax so that is like 10% savings. Please ignore my horrible camera work. My phone hasn’t recovered from that great flood of Seoul I lived through. LOL
> 
> View attachment 5662298
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662299
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662300
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662303
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662304
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662305
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662307
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662308
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662309


Your pictures made me want to visit South Korea again


----------



## COCOLUVR

My daughter told that it got super cold after Monday. ❄️ Honestly, I felt/feel super safe traveling alone as a female in SK. ❤️❤️ Love the public transportation.


----------



## fyn72

Decided to go Christmas shopping, I’m glad the shops weren’t too busy


----------



## PrayersandPurses

fyn72 said:


> Decided to go Christmas shopping, I’m glad the shops weren’t too busy
> 
> View attachment 5662616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662617


You look pretty in pink


----------



## 23adeline

COCOLUVR said:


> Hello friends,
> I know I have been MIA for a while but I have been busy traveling and dealing with medical emergencies (not my body). I have some updates. I recently traveled back to South Korea for a few weeks and picked up the damaged bags I put in for repairs. I wanted to show your guys the final products. I also have been using my keepall xs like crazy but I picked up a friend at dutyfree. It wasn’t a great deal but I did save on LA, CA tax so that is like 10% savings. Please ignore my horrible camera work. My phone hasn’t recovered from that great flood of Seoul I lived through. LOL
> 
> View attachment 5662298
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662299
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662300
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662303
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662304
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662305
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662307
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662308
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662309


Welcome back and thanks for showing all those beautiful pictures, I miss SK


----------



## RubyGT

Ready to go!


----------



## 23adeline

Using Bella today


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> Using Bella today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662746
> View attachment 5662745


I really missed the eye candy that is your life and gorgeous everything. Glad to see your collection is amazing as ever.❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## snibor

Pulling out a real oldie today.  I don’t wear it too often.  Sherwood pm in amarante.  Thought about selling for a split second but nah.


----------



## Vevy

COCOLUVR said:


> I have to say, the duty free ladies at Louis Vuitton (at Shilla and Incheon) were fantastic. They didn’t have this in stock in Seoul so they were able to hold it for me until I left at the airport!
> 
> View attachment 5662322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662323
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662333
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662335
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662338


Beautiful pictures of


COCOLUVR said:


> I have to say, the duty free ladies at Louis Vuitton (at Shilla and Incheon) were fantastic. They didn’t have this in stock in Seoul so they were able to hold it for me until I left at the airport!
> 
> View attachment 5662322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662323
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662333
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662335
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662338


Beautiful pictures of South Korea and your LV bags


----------



## Vevy

fyn72 said:


> Decided to go Christmas shopping, I’m glad the shops weren’t too busy
> 
> View attachment 5662616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662617


Beautiful color!


----------



## Vevy

Tea break with Duomo DE and Illustre Trunk charm. One of my favorite crossbody bags. Very comfortable and roomy.


----------



## COCOLUVR

Vevy said:


> Tea break with Duomo DE and Illustre Trunk charm. One of my favorite crossbody bags. Very comfortable and roomy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662890
> View attachment 5662891


I love that charm! Gorgeous bag. ❤️


----------



## Vevy

COCOLUVR said:


> I love that charm! Gorgeous bag. ❤️


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> Decided to go Christmas shopping, I’m glad the shops weren’t too busy
> 
> View attachment 5662616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662617



Beautiful in pink .  It’s really your color indeed!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

snibor said:


> Pulling out a real oldie today.  I don’t wear it too often.  Sherwood pm in amarante.  Thought about selling for a split second but nah.
> 
> View attachment 5662838


@snibor glad you didn't sell. I love the bag, the Monogram Vernis and the colour Amarante. Personally I find the subtle shine in certain lighting magnificent.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

snibor said:


> Pulling out a real oldie today.  I don’t wear it too often.  Sherwood pm in amarante.  Thought about selling for a split second but nah.
> 
> View attachment 5662838





PrayersandPurses said:


> @snibor glad you didn't sell. I love the bag, the Monogram Vernis and the colour Amarante. Personally I find the subtle shine in certain lighting magnificent.


I agree, so glad you held onto this beauty! They just  don’t make bags like this anymore. The unique design and material are timeless.


----------



## 23adeline

My little white Locky BB


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Decided to go Christmas shopping, I’m glad the shops weren’t too busy
> 
> View attachment 5662616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662617


Beautiful in pink ! Is it summer in Australia?


----------



## DMVLux

Speedy 25 and since it's December I switched to my Christmas Animation SLGs


----------



## missconvy

snibor said:


> Pulling out a real oldie today.  I don’t wear it too often.  Sherwood pm in amarante.  Thought about selling for a split second but nah.
> 
> View attachment 5662838


I saw a lady using one of these last week at the mall!


----------



## TokidokiM

23adeline said:


> My little white Locky BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663181


Lovely bag, leather looks great and structured


----------



## travelbliss

RubyGT said:


> View attachment 5662743
> 
> 
> Ready to go!


LVoe your whtite MC Speedy and your Epi FIGUE carry on !! This is one of the best epi colors released.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Vevy said:


> Tea break with Duomo DE and Illustre Trunk charm. One of my favorite crossbody bags. Very comfortable and roomy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662890
> View attachment 5662891


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

DMVLux said:


> Speedy 25 and since it's December I switched to my Christmas Animation SLGs
> 
> View attachment 5663286


Very beautiful speedy and cheerful Xmas animation slgs!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Mall shopping w/odeon


----------



## Vevy

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thank you! It's very functional and super comfortable as a crossbody


----------



## Vevy

DMVLux said:


> Speedy 25 and since it's December I switched to my Christmas Animation SLGs
> 
> View attachment 5663286


Beautiful color and I love the super cute SLG's


----------



## bagsamplified

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5662250
> 
> Thanks to the half a foot of snow we received yesterday speedy 20 is taking a break under the Christmas tree while Ms. Boulogne steps up to go to work as the winter bag of choice.   Mini miss marple made a Thanksgiving day appearance and seemed to match the colors of the day perfectly.
> View attachment 5662251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had an awesome weekend!


Miss Marple is really the perfect bag for Thanksgiving colours!! Hope you had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## bagsamplified

Welcome


COCOLUVR said:


> Hello friends,
> I know I have been MIA for a while but I have been busy traveling and dealing with medical emergencies (not my body). I have some updates. I recently traveled back to South Korea for a few weeks and picked up the damaged bags I put in for repairs. I wanted to show your guys the final products. I also have been using my keepall xs like crazy but I picked up a friend at dutyfree. It wasn’t a great deal but I did save on LA, CA tax so that is like 10% savings. Please ignore my horrible camera work. My phone hasn’t recovered from that great flood of Seoul I lived through. LOL
> 
> View attachment 5662298
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662299
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662300
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662303
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662304
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662305
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662307
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662308
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662309


 Welcome back and sorry to hear, hope all is good now! Always love seeing your South Korea pics, what a great job with your repairs and your Keepall XS looks awesome with the charm! The food looks amazing as usual


----------



## bagsamplified

fyn72 said:


> Decided to go Christmas shopping, I’m glad the shops weren’t too busy
> 
> View attachment 5662616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662617


That pink empreinte is heaven!! Like ice cream!


----------



## fyn72

bagsamplified said:


> That pink empreinte is heaven!! Like ice cream!


Haha! Yes it is!


----------



## fyn72

PrayersandPurses said:


> You look pretty in pink


Aww thank you so much @PrayersandPurses!


----------



## brnicutie

It was candle day at Bath & Body. I was sweating buckets by the time I lugged all the candles to the car.


----------



## COCOLUVR

brnicutie said:


> It was candle day at Bath & Body. I was sweating buckets by the time I lugged all the candles to the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663799
> View attachment 5663800


It’s like hiding in plane sight!! LOL, totally missed the PAs. I was like “wow, I wonder how those candles smell?”. LOL


----------



## brnicutie

COCOLUVR said:


> It’s like hiding in plane sight!! LOL, totally missed the PAs. I was like “wow, I wonder how those candles smell?”. LOL


I guess it blended in with the colorful background. I'm happy that you saw the candles first. Now is definitely the time to buy for people who like candles.


----------



## mrslkc23

Noe bb (with Petit noe strap) and LV Attitude Pilote sunnies with me to run errands, then passed by a park. 

My Noe bb has so many different shades of patina all over    it used to bother me but now I get to enjoy her more being my "worry free" vachetta bag


----------



## BleuSaphir

If only I can use her more often…


----------



## LVinStLouie

RubyGT said:


> View attachment 5662743
> 
> 
> Ready to go!


That’s right blue with the multicolor is a stunning combo!!!


----------



## luvspurses

Vevy said:


> Tea break with Duomo DE and Illustre Trunk charm. One of my favorite crossbody bags. Very comfortable and roomy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662890
> View attachment 5662891


ha! i have this bag and the charm! isn't this bag the best when it's pouring rain out? such a great bag and i don't see it very often at all. looks great with that charm : )


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

mrslkc23 said:


> Noe bb (with Petit noe strap) and LV Attitude Pilote sunnies with me to run errands, then passed by a park.
> 
> My Noe bb has so many different shades of patina all over    it used to bother me but now I get to enjoy her more being my "worry free" vachetta bag
> 
> View attachment 5663857


Love your Noe bb and her patina!


----------



## COCOLUVR

brnicutie said:


> I guess it blended in with the colorful background. I'm happy that you saw the candles first. Now is definitely the time to buy for people who like candles.


I am totally lame, it’s like right in the middle of the photos! I guess those large ads with big pic and letters work on me. I am heading over to the mall for some candles and hand wash now. LOL.


----------



## COCOLUVR

luvspurses said:


> ha! i have this bag and the charm! isn't this bag the best when it's pouring rain out? such a great bag and i don't see it very often at all. looks great with that charm : )


I thought the same about my PA and mini speedy until I got drenched. The canvas is fine but the leather doesn’t recover fully from the rain. I love your purse. Damier is so chic and classy. I love the treated leather on these bags too but my trevi pm’s leather is getting stiff from past “rain” experience. Just be careful. ❤️❤️ But really, LV repairs these gorgeous bags for a small fee so you can use without caution.


----------



## COCOLUVR

BleuSaphir said:


> View attachment 5663880
> 
> If only I can use her more often…


She/he is gorgeous! These bags are always so great to see. I bet you’re going to get a lot of love today! Is it a 30? It looks brand new!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## BleuSaphir

COCOLUVR said:


> She/he is gorgeous! These bags are always so great to see. I bet you’re going to get a lot of love today! Is it a 30? It looks brand new!❤️❤️❤️


35


----------



## COCOLUVR

mrslkc23 said:


> Noe bb (with Petit noe strap) and LV Attitude Pilote sunnies with me to run errands, then passed by a park.
> 
> My Noe bb has so many different shades of patina all over    it used to bother me but now I get to enjoy her more being my "worry free" vachetta bag
> 
> View attachment 5663857


I am too lazy to take a pic now but I changed out the strap connector to the clasp of the trevi and I love the strap now. It gives it more length to make it comfortable crossbody and give the strap more movement. I highly recommend it. I love the patina on your bag. Mine doesn’t look as good as your. Now I want to change out my bag now. Gorgeous!


----------



## COCOLUVR

BleuSaphir said:


> 35


Wow, it looks great one you. You broke my bias. I didn’t think 35 could look like a speedy. I thought it looked more keepallish since I thought it was huge (a 25 fan here) now I am intrigued. ❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

I brought out an old friend today.


----------



## BleuSaphir

COCOLUVR said:


> Wow, it looks great one you. You broke my bias. I didn’t think 35 could look like a speedy. I thought it looked more keepallish since I thought it was huge (a 25 fan here) now I am intrigued. ❤️


I been loving the Keepall XS…but the price compared to Speedy 35, seem more like a great deal for a guy.


----------



## brnicutie

COCOLUVR said:


> I am totally lame, it’s like right in the middle of the photos! I guess those large ads with big pic and letters work on me. I am heading over to the mall for some candles and hand wash now. LOL.


Have fun! They have so many different scents that I had a hard time deciding.


----------



## am1ly

My new Nano Speedy. Take her out for a flat white


----------



## bagsamplified

COCOLUVR said:


> I brought out an old friend today.
> 
> View attachment 5664080


Silly question but what model is this? It reminds me of City Keepall shape but with handles! It's beautiful


----------



## COCOLUVR

BleuSaphir said:


> I been loving the Keepall XS…but the price compared to Speedy 35, seem more like a great deal for a guy.


I love my keepall xs too but now I will have to go and this bad boy. I never asked to see the 35 B but now I am rethinking getting a keepall. I love the width on this bag. It’s probably the model. LOL❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

bagsamplified said:


> Silly question but what model is this? It reminds me of City Keepall shape but with handles! It's beautiful


It’s the mini speedy from the early 90ties.  It has the barrel look. This is why I never got the new nano speedy. Decided to get the keepall xs instead. My daughter has the same one but she recently got it all fixed up.
Top: Post Replacing all the leather parts
Bottom: what it looks like with age

I have to say the handles are thicker with the change. I think they make the handles thicker now. Chaps and everything else is the same. I was charge $750 to change out everything.


----------



## bh4me

brnicutie said:


> It was candle day at Bath & Body. I was sweating buckets by the time I lugged all the candles to the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663799
> View attachment 5663800


I love it! It’s “where’s LV?“ instead of ”where’s Waldo?“ puzzle!


----------



## bh4me

Blue monogram city keepall and aerogram key pouch this afternoon


----------



## latiaran

My DE Speedy B30 ran errands with me this weekend, and did double duty as a base and carrying case for my nephew's Flat Stanley


----------



## Vevy

luvspurses said:


> ha! i have this bag and the charm! isn't this bag the best when it's pouring rain out? such a great bag and i don't see it very often at all. looks great with that charm : )


We're bag and charm twins! 
Yes, this bag is perfect for rainy days. You can fit a small automatic umbrella and still have plenty of room left. Perfect to go shopping, too!


----------



## Grande Latte

COCOLUVR said:


> It’s the mini speedy from the early 90ties.  It has the barrel look. This is why I never got the new nano speedy. Decided to get the keepall xs instead. My daughter has the same one but she recently got it all fixed up.
> Top: Post Replacing all the leather parts
> Bottom: what it looks like with age
> 
> I have to say the handles are thicker with the change. I think they make the handles thicker now. Chaps and everything else is the same. I was charge $750 to change out everything.
> 
> View attachment 5664232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664233
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664238
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664239


I love the new restoration on your daughter's piece. I also love the vintage look as well. Yes. It's very similar so there's no need for you to get the nano speedy. This fits the category!


----------



## brnicutie

I was too lazy to switch out my bag from yesterday. I was at Sam’s Club and got my usual kalua pork plate and Coke float.


----------



## COCOLUVR

brnicutie said:


> I was too lazy to switch out my bag from yesterday. I was at Sam’s Club and got my usual kalua pork plate and Coke float.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664470


Yummy!!!❤️❤️


----------



## brnicutie

COCOLUVR said:


> Yummy!!!❤️❤️


I've been eating way too much lately. I swear bags and food will be my demise.


----------



## COCOLUVR

brnicutie said:


> I've been eating way too much lately. I swear bags and food will be my demise.


Add some gravy, and I can eat that everyday. (with the side of kimchee too)❤️❤️❤️


----------



## GAN

Today I brought my one handle trunk out with me for my outing, from morning at gym then followed by a quick lunch at subway before I rushed over for my hair appointment.


----------



## 23adeline

Yesterday these 2 bags went out for the first time .
 LV Book Chain Wallet went to work in the morning 




Petite Malle went to a wedding dinner
	

		
			
		

		
	




Yumny abalone scallop chicken soup 


even yummier deserts 



Last night dinner was too heavy and too filling , we just had lunch at 3pm just now and I think we only need one meal for today    Using LV Book wallet again because I was too lazy to take out another bag


----------



## gwendo25

Sunday’s holiday shopping companion.


----------



## mcallis29

Where


latiaran said:


> My DE Speedy B30 ran errands with me this weekend, and did double duty as a base and carrying case for my nephew's Flat Stanley
> 
> View attachment 5664342


Where did you get your nesting doll charm? I love it!


----------



## COCOLUVR

GAN said:


> Today I brought my one handle trunk out with me for my outing, from morning at gym then followed by a quick lunch at subway before I rushed over for my hair appointment.
> View attachment 5664552


Even looks more stunning surrounded by everyday mundane things, including a 6”. LOL


----------



## COCOLUVR

gwendo25 said:


> Sunday’s holiday shopping companion.
> 
> View attachment 5664599


Just LVOE this look.


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> Yesterday these 2 bags went out for the first time .
> LV Book Chain Wallet went to work in the morning
> 
> View attachment 5664579
> View attachment 5664584
> 
> Petite Malle went to a wedding dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664581
> View attachment 5664580
> 
> Yumny abalone scallop chicken soup
> View attachment 5664583
> 
> even yummier deserts
> View attachment 5664582
> 
> 
> Last night dinner was too heavy and too filling , we just had lunch at 3pm just now and I think we only need one meal for today    Using LV Book wallet again because I was too lazy to take out another bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664585


I really love my life but I would also love to live your life for a day. Jesus! The gorgeous bags and food. I have to go check this book bag out now. They didn’t have this in Japan or Korea. Now I have to drive myself over to BH to take a look. But something tells me they won’t have it in stock.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

am1ly said:


> My new Nano Speedy. Take her out for a flat white
> 
> View attachment 5664171


What a cutie! Love your coffee too


----------



## Vevy

Unusually warmer temperatures today with blue, sunny skies. Using one of my favorite combos, Passy bag and Chanel sunnies to meet with friends. Also with us YSL Libre. Happy Sunday ❤


----------



## ilovelions8

My lunch companion today.


----------



## COCOLUVR

Vevy said:


> Unusually warmer temperatures today with blue, sunny skies. Using one of my favorite combos, Passy bag and Chanel sunnies to meet with friends. Also with us YSL Libre. Happy Sunday ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664817


A classy Passy. Sorry, I couldn’t resist. Looks like a fashion edit photos from vogue not just a personal photo.❤️❤️ Wowza!


----------



## Vevy

COCOLUVR said:


> A classy Passy. Sorry, I couldn’t resist. Looks like a fashion edit photos from vogue not just a personal photo.❤️❤️ Wowza!



Thank you, COCOLUVR  
No, no Vogue, lol, just a sunny corner in my living room  You are right, the Passy is a classy bag. It looks great with a LBD and heels, or with jeans and a cute sweatshirt worn as a crossbody. It's very versatile, one of my best purchases. Even though it doesn't look big it actually fits a lot. Thanks again!


----------



## Mapoon

Finally it’s time for my EOY staycation.. pairing my usual bag with my new nano bracelet. Hoping for good weather and lovely time of bonding for the next few days. This will be my last staycation for the year as I will finally be travelling overseas next year!


----------



## brnicutie

Mapoon said:


> Finally it’s time for my EOY staycation.. pairing my usual bag with my new nano bracelet. Hoping for good weather and lovely time of bonding for the next few days. This will be my last staycation for the year as I will finally be travelling overseas next year!
> 
> View attachment 5665010


I'm loving all your goodies. Have a great staycation!


----------



## Grande Latte

Vevy said:


> Unusually warmer temperatures today with blue, sunny skies. Using one of my favorite combos, Passy bag and Chanel sunnies to meet with friends. Also with us YSL Libre. Happy Sunday ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664817


I've always loved the Passy bag. IMO it's prettier than the Pochette Metis, but I don't understand why it never gained a huge following.


----------



## 23adeline

COCOLUVR said:


> I really love my life but I would also love to live your life for a day. Jesus! The gorgeous bags and food. I have to go check this book bag out now. They didn’t have this in Japan or Korea. Now I have to drive myself over to BH to take a look. But something tells me they won’t have it in stock.


You can see it on LV website and it’s available again , previously it disappeared from our online site for a short period of time because they changed the pic of the Book Bag according to my CA. The book bag that came out are without D rings, unlike the initial pic that has D rings.
I bought a black extension strap for this book bag, because the original strap is not long enough for bag to sit at the level that I prefer when I use it as crossbody


----------



## latiaran

mcallis29 said:


> Where
> 
> Where did you get your nesting doll charm? I love it!


Thanks  I made it from a charm bracelet I found somewhere a while back, as the length and number of charms on it were perfect. I just added spring gate hooks to the ends. I've made several swag charms this way for myself and others using either whole charm bracelets or charms culled from necklaces/earrings/broken bracelets/keychains. Vintage keychains and charm bracelets from tourist destinations can be super cute, as can just about anything that has a bunch of enameled bits strung together.


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> You can see it on LV website and it’s available again , previously it disappeared from our online site for a short period of time because they changed the pic of the Book Bag according to my CA. The book bag that came out are without D rings, unlike the initial pic that has D rings.
> I bought a black extension strap for this book bag, because the original strap is not long enough for bag to sit at the level that I prefer when I use it as crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665184


Wow, I see the next replacement for my double zip. I like that there is a crossbody option.❤️❤️❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

Grande Latte said:


> I've always loved the Passy bag. IMO it's prettier than the Pochette Metis, but I don't understand why it never gained a huge following.


I totally get what you’re saying. I only got my PM because Passy was always sold out. I love both bags but I always have a soft spot for the Passy. Just more bags came out that triggered my love for speedys.❤️❤️


----------



## Grande Latte

COCOLUVR said:


> I totally get what you’re saying. I only got my PM because Passy was always sold out. I love both bags but I always have a soft spot for the Passy. Just more bags came out that triggered my love for speedys.❤️❤️


Totally understand. 

I just got my Odeon MM, intending for it to be my daily errands bag. It's beautiful and I carry quite a bit. Truly enjoy the outside pocket. Then I saw your nano speedy revamp and boy that triggered another instinct to hunt one down.    

But I have to refrain and start trimming down my existing collection before I get anything else. There isn't enough room in my closet!


----------



## 23adeline

Some greenish stuffs


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Vevy said:


> Unusually warmer temperatures today with blue, sunny skies. Using one of my favorite combos, Passy bag and Chanel sunnies to meet with friends. Also with us YSL Libre. Happy Sunday ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664817


@Vevy your bag is beautiful  This is my first time seeing this bag. And love your action shot.


----------



## Vevy

Grande Latte said:


> I've always loved the Passy bag. IMO it's prettier than the Pochette Metis, but I don't understand why it never gained





Grande Latte said:


> I've always loved the Passy bag. IMO it's prettier than the Pochette Metis, but I don't understand why it never gained a huge following.


Thank you  I agree, I like the Passy more. I like the fact that with the Passy I don't have to worry about the vachetta handle if it rains. And it's very roomy. Also, I almost don't see any people carrying this bag around where I live, which I guess is good.


----------



## Vevy

PrayersandPurses said:


> @Vevy your bag is beautiful  This is my first time seeing this bag. And love your action shot.


Thank you, PrayersandPurses!  I bought the Passy three years ago and it's been a love story ever since


----------



## GAN

Here sharing my new love! 
Got this last Wednesday from Sydney Airport, first time using it to carry it to my work place. I really like this as easy to use for work or outing. I used my hello kitty twilly to protect the handles. Yes it hold more than nano speedy but I still adored my nano babies too.


----------



## mrslkc23

GAN said:


> Here sharing my new love!
> Got this last Wednesday from Sydney Airport, first time using it to carry it to my work place. I really like this as easy to use for work or outing. I used my hello kitty twilly to protect the handles. Yes it hold more than nano speedy but I still adored my nano babies too.
> 
> View attachment 5665888


Love the speedy 20! Yours is so pretty with HK twillies


----------



## COCOLUVR

Grande Latte said:


> Totally understand.
> 
> I just got my Odeon MM, intending for it to be my daily errands bag. It's beautiful and I carry quite a bit. Truly enjoy the outside pocket. Then I saw your nano speedy revamp and boy that triggered another instinct to hunt one down.
> 
> But I have to refrain and start trimming down my existing collection before I get anything else. There isn't enough room in my closet!


I don’t want to enable you but it costs more to repair in Asia than the US. If you can score one with just a good canvas, it might be worth getting the speedy mini and getting it refurb for @$360 (how much I was quoted to fix my handles) I have the old version 80, 90, and 2000 (yes I didn’t have kids or married during this time so I had LV $$, LOL) and I have to say the one made in the 80ties faired much better. My younger one “raided” my
80ties mini speedy. The one with the pink charm on it is from the 80ties. Really can’t go wrong with any vintage mini speedys. My older daughter has the one from the 2000s (currently refurbed one). My 90ties one has one handle that is wonky.


----------



## COCOLUVR

GAN said:


> Here sharing my new love!
> Got this last Wednesday from Sydney Airport, first time using it to carry it to my work place. I really like this as easy to use for work or outing. I used my hello kitty twilly to protect the handles. Yes it hold more than nano speedy but I still adored my nano babies too.
> 
> View attachment 5665888


I love the wider opening. I feel like it holds more than my speedy b 25. Probably not but the wider mouth is definitely a plus.


----------



## Grande Latte

COCOLUVR said:


> I don’t want to enable you but it costs more to repair in Asia than the US. If you can score one with just a good canvas, it might be worth getting the speedy mini and getting it refurb for @$360 (how much I was quoted to fix my handles) I have the old version 80, 90, and 2000 (yes I didn’t have kids or married during this time so I had LV $$, LOL) and I have to say the one made in the 80ties faired much better. My younger one “raided” my
> 80ties mini speedy. The one with the pink charm on it is from the 80ties. Really can’t go wrong with any vintage mini speedys. My older daughter has the one from the 2000s (currently refurbed one). My 90ties one has one handle that is wonky.
> 
> View attachment 5665898
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665899


Very nice. Thank you for sharing so candidly about the refurb path: US vs. Asia. I saw a pic of the mini speedy with Kusama collaboration (canvas with colored polka dots) and think that once it comes out I will see if the price is reasonable. I paint so the colored dots are totally my thing. It adds a bit of whimsy. My SA has promised to keep an eye out for me.

If it costs too much, I will go the second hand route and just get the normal monogram or even multicolor collection. I agree monogram to monogram: 80s canvas is the bomb. I have so many pieces from my mom and grandmother that are in really good condition and all I have to do is repair. So far over the years, I have repaired a speedy 30, 35, and 2 luggage pieces. Next up will probably be the Sac Plat. 

There is so much to do in 2023! 

Thank you!


----------



## mariliz11

Dressed up Metis for a rainy day


----------



## Prada Prince

Summer Stardust Shawl…


----------



## bbcerisette66

mariliz11 said:


> Dressed up Metis for a rainy day
> View attachment 5666103


Beautiful pochette Metis ! I love your outfit. Your sweater is beautiful too and your sneakers too. I have the same   Perfect outfit


----------



## mariliz11

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful pochette Metis ! I love your outfit. Your sweater is beautiful too and your sneakers too. I have the same   Perfect outfit


Thank you!   It was love at first sight for me too with the shoes


----------



## LVKarin

mariliz11 said:


> Dressed up Metis for a rainy day


good option, does the bandeau get too wet?


----------



## LVKarin

COCOLUVR said:


> I don’t want to enable you but it costs more to repair in Asia than the US. If you can score one with just a good canvas, it might be worth getting the speedy mini and getting it refurb for @$360 (how much I was quoted to fix my handles) I have the old version 80, 90, and 2000 (yes I didn’t have kids or married during this time so I had LV $$, LOL) and I have to say the one made in the 80ties faired much better. My younger one “raided” my
> 80ties mini speedy. The one with the pink charm on it is from the 80ties. Really can’t go wrong with any vintage mini speedys. My older daughter has the one from the 2000s (currently refurbed one). My 90ties one has one handle that is wonky.
> 
> View attachment 5665898
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665899


awww, this little cutie with the pink charm


----------



## reason24

In the office


----------



## mariliz11

LVKarin said:


> good option, does the bandeau get too wet?


Not too much, I’ve wrapped it in layers but still might need a little caution walking in the rain!


----------



## boyoverboard

DE Zippy Compact with me at work yesterday, and DE pocket agenda with me as a wallet for going out for dinner with friends afterwards.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

mariliz11 said:


> Dressed up Metis for a rainy day
> View attachment 5666103


Absolutely love your outfit with your Metis. Flawless!


----------



## Iamminda

Haven’t used this one in awhile — forgotten how easy and functional it is.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Haven’t used this one in awhile — forgotten how easy and functional it is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666298


Gorgeous!  It’s perfect with the bandeau. You really inspire me with your accessories!  Can you remind me if your Odeon is the PM or MM?


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Gorgeous!  It’s perfect with the bandeau. You really inspire me with your accessories!  Can you remind me if your Odeon is the PM or MM?



Thanks so much ML .  This is the MM size (like yours).  I have a hard time tying these full size bandeaus (not buying any more full size ones ).  But I guess it looks alright like this.  It’s fun to accessorize/style this bag.  Can’t wait to see yours again .


----------



## ColdSteel

The kitties were hungry


----------



## Loriad

mariliz11 said:


> Thank you!   It was love at first sight for me too with the shoes


I love the sneakers! Can I ask what they are?


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much ML .  This is the MM size (like yours).  I have a hard time tying these full size bandeaus (not buying any more full size ones ).  But I guess it looks alright like this.  It’s fun to accessorize/style this bag.  Can’t wait to see yours again .


I will definitely bring it out again soon.


----------



## Jumper

Grande Latte said:


> Very nice. Thank you for sharing so candidly about the refurb path: US vs. Asia. I saw a pic of the mini speedy with Kusama collaboration (canvas with colored polka dots) and think that once it comes out I will see if the price is reasonable. I paint so the colored dots are totally my thing. It adds a bit of whimsy. My SA has promised to keep an eye out for me.
> 
> If it costs too much, I will go the second hand route and just get the normal monogram or even multicolor collection. I agree monogram to monogram: 80s canvas is the bomb. I have so many pieces from my mom and grandmother that are in really good condition and all I have to do is repair. So far over the years, I have repaired a speedy 30, 35, and 2 luggage pieces. Next up will probably be the Sac Plat.
> 
> There is so much to do in 2023!
> 
> Thank you!


For a moment I read too quickly and thought you wrote, “_I paint so the colored dots are totally my thing_” = You gonna get a plain speedy mini and paint it yourself. 

Sorry. I re-read again and got what you meant.


----------



## Grande Latte

ColdSteel said:


> The kitties were hungry
> 
> View attachment 5666390


This photo is priceless. That's a big bag! How many cats do you have? At one point, I had 3. 18 years later, I have 1 cat and 1 dog.


----------



## Grande Latte

Jumper said:


> For a moment I read too quickly and thought you wrote, “_I paint so the colored dots are totally my thing_” = You gonna get a plain speedy mini and paint it yourself.
> 
> Sorry. I re-read again and got what you meant.


I paint. So if I get the Kusama colored dots collection, ppl will think I painted my own speedy! Yeah, for sure!


----------



## bagsamplified

Grande Latte said:


> I paint. So if I get the Kusama colored dots collection, ppl will think I painted my own speedy! Yeah, for sure!


I love that you love the multicoloured dots! I like them too. And they even give me a Damien Hirst vibe. I would go crazy if LV collab'd with Hirst one day. Though I'd dread thinking of the prices for those!!!! Hope you get your dream Kusama piece


----------



## COCOLUVR

ColdSteel said:


> The kitties were hungry
> 
> View attachment 5666390


Me-WOW! I love your bag!!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## LVinStLouie

Iamminda said:


> Haven’t used this one in awhile — forgotten how easy and functional it is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666298


Which strap are you using with it?


----------



## ColdSteel

Grande Latte said:


> This photo is priceless. That's a big bag! How many cats do you have? At one point, I had 3. 18 years later, I have 1 cat and 1 dog.


Two plus some outside strays I’ve TNR’d. I lost my sweet little black cat this year, the one my late mother found at her work when I was a senior in high school and promised me we’d only keep her til after her spay . We all know how that works!

At one point there were four of varying ages and a senior dog. 

14 years was not enough to share with Spooky, nor 65 with mom. I bought her the Paname set for Christmas last year as a total surprise  

I told her she couldn’t have another kitten or puppy but she could have her LV pets!


----------



## GAN

Using my denim neverfull today at work! This time with my cute BEAR charm!


----------



## Iamminda

LVinStLouie said:


> Which strap are you using with it?



I ordered it from Mautto.


----------



## mariliz11

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Absolutely love your outfit with your Metis. Flawless!


Thank you!  


Loriad said:


> I love the sneakers! Can I ask what they are?


It’s the New Balance 327 model


----------



## Grande Latte

ColdSteel said:


> Two plus some outside strays I’ve TNR’d. I lost my sweet little black cat this year, the one my late mother found at her work when I was a senior in high school and promised me we’d only keep her til after her spay . We all know how that works!
> 
> At one point there were four of varying ages and a senior dog.
> 
> 14 years was not enough to share with Spooky, nor 65 with mom. I bought her the Paname set for Christmas last year as a total surprise
> 
> I told her she couldn’t have another kitten or puppy but she could have her LV pets!


Wow. Sorry to hear about your loss. When I lost my 2 cats and the chihuahua all in 2021, I thought for sure I'd go mad. But it's amazing what a new pet friend can do to heal the wound. I have a one year old Maltese now. He hangs out with the 14 year old cat. They don't really play together but they care about each other A LOT.

Sorry about your mother. I understand, I have very close bond with my parents.


----------



## Loriad

mariliz11 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It’s the New Balance 327 model


Thank you! I LOVE them and am so happy I love a sneaker that's under $1,000! Love your whole outfit.


----------



## LVinStLouie

Iamminda said:


> I ordered it from Mautto.


It’s really cute! I like that length - nice way to change up your bag!


----------



## 23adeline

Lockme Ever Mini


----------



## COCOLUVR

Prada Prince said:


> Summer Stardust Shawl…
> 
> View attachment 5666107


Mr Prince,
I spy with my little eyes a bracelet and necklace too. LOL I can be totally wrong and it can be vCA Alhambra collection. I want to eat ramen now! LOL thanks for sharing.


----------



## COCOLUVR

mariliz11 said:


> Thank you!   It was love at first sight for me too with the shoes


Is it the new balance 237 V1? I purchased the shoes for my r rip to Tokyo and Seoul and I did not take those shoes off. So comfortable!


----------



## Prada Prince

COCOLUVR said:


> Mr Prince,
> I spy with my little eyes a bracelet and necklace too. LOL I can be totally wrong and it can be vCA Alhambra collection. I want to eat ramen now! LOL thanks for sharing.


You’re right, they are the rose gold hammered Alhambra vintage pendant and 6-motif sweet bracelet.


----------



## LVKarin

mariliz11 said:


> Not too much, I’ve wrapped it in layers but still might need a little caution walking in the rain!


Thx, i want to use a bandeau w/ my cluny bb but I'm not sure i would do a good job wrapping the handle, i'm afraid the water would still penetrate, probably would need to use 2 bandeaux.


----------



## LVinStLouie

After spending days at home nursing my sick toddler (she had the flu and pink eye at the same time ), I finally get a treat-yourself morning out of the house. First stop was a facial, second stop Chik-fil-a for a peppermint milkshake with my handy MPA by my side!


----------



## EveyB

mariliz11 said:


> Dressed up Metis for a rainy day
> View attachment 5666103


Love your outfit and how you dressed up your Métis with the beautiful bandeau!


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Haven’t used this one in awhile — forgotten how easy and functional it is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666298


Your Odeon looks perfect with the bandeau, love it


----------



## EveyB

ColdSteel said:


> The kitties were hungry
> 
> View attachment 5666390


I haven’t seen a catogram piece in a while, so beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Your Odeon looks perfect with the bandeau, love it



Thanks so much E .  Have a great rest of the week


----------



## 23adeline

I still love this Game On Vanity PM even though it’s not an user friendly bag 
Going to hair treatment salon later , so the small vanity charm is for keeping my earrings & necklace later


----------



## mariliz11

COCOLUVR said:


> Is it the new balance 237 V1? I purchased the shoes for my r rip to Tokyo and Seoul and I did not take those shoes off. So comfortable!


@COCOLUVR They are the best! This particular color combo was an Asos exclusive I believe and I’m so glad I stumbled upon it!


LVKarin said:


> Thx, i want to use a bandeau w/ my cluny bb but I'm not sure i would do a good job wrapping the handle, i'm afraid the water would still penetrate, probably would need to use 2 bandeaux.


@LVKarin the bandeau I used was quite wide and long so it was wrapped many times around itself. Also just to be sure I have sprayed all my vachetta bags with Colonil Pro water protector - and while walking in the rain I actually had my arm hovering over the handle  


EveyB said:


> Love your outfit and how you dressed up your Métis with the beautiful bandeau!


Thank you @EveyB


----------



## COCOLUVR

Prada Prince said:


> You’re right, they are the rose gold hammered Alhambra vintage pendant and 6-motif sweet bracelet.


The real money! Are you shocked just how much it went up? I am shocked by how much my necklace and earrings costs now. I can’t even wear it anymore because I am afraid to lose an earring. (I have lost several). Love the whole look.❤️❤️❤️❤️ Keep it safe.


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> I still love this Game On Vanity PM even though it’s not an user friendly bag
> Going to hair treatment salon later , so the small vanity charm is for keeping my earrings & necklace later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667100


If I could say I love you to a bag, this set would be it. You must be VVip because I see a lot of bags I can’t/couldn’t go see. I wanted this bag so much when it came out (love the whole collection) and never got to see it inperson. Thank you so much for sharing. I feel like I just saw a unicorn. You are so awesome for sharing this with us.❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## COCOLUVR

LVinStLouie said:


> After spending days at home nursing my sick toddler (she had the flu and pink eye at the same time ), I finally get a treat-yourself morning out of the house. First stop was a facial, second stop Chik-fil-a for a peppermint milkshake with my handy MPA by my side!
> 
> View attachment 5666669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666670


This is one dangerous photo! LOL. Glad to hear your lovely child is feeling better. I forget my kids got these kid sickness like “hand and foot” that one was really lovely.❤️❤️❤️LOL


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Haven’t used this one in awhile — forgotten how easy and functional it is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666298


Wow beautiful M! Loving your bow (that’s so brilliant) and love the strap/handle you’re using.


----------



## lemondln

ColdSteel said:


> The kitties were hungry
> 
> View attachment 5666390


Love your kitty bag  , which year did it come out?


----------



## lemondln

New since 1854 zippy from 24s, yes I am using it right out from the shipping box. Cannot wait   

Ps. same width as key pouch and  a little taller. Very compact and fits everything.


----------



## dolphins59

bbcerisette66 said:


> In a fitting room waiting for my daughter.  My Speedy 20 with its new shoulder strap.
> 
> View attachment 5656661


I love this! I too don't like the half chain strap. Do you mind telling me where you got your strap? Thanks


----------



## ColdSteel

lemondln said:


> Love your kitty bag  , which year did it come out?



From 2018! Hunted high and low last year to "adopt" them from another house for Christmas


----------



## LVKarin

mariliz11 said:


> @LVKarin the bandeau I used was quite wide and long so it was wrapped many times around itself. Also just to be sure I have sprayed all my vachetta bags with Colonil Pro water protector - and while walking in the rain I actually had my arm hovering over the handle @LVKarin the bandeau I used was quite wide and long so it was wrapped many times around itself. Also just to be sure I have sprayed all my vachetta bags with Colonil Pro water protector - and while walking in the rain I actually had my arm hovering





mariliz11 said:


> @COCOLUVR They are the best! This particular color combo was an Asos exclusive I believe and I’m so glad I stumbled upon it!
> 
> @LVKarin the bandeau I used was quite wide and long so it was wrapped many times around itself. Also just to be sure I have sprayed all my vachetta bags with Colonil Pro water protector - and while walking in the rain I actually had my arm hovering over the handle
> 
> Thank you @EveyB


Thnx 4 the tip  I bought apple brand garde to use with my alma bcuz i heard it's one of the best 4 vachetta leather but never used it. Didn't know how it would affect the patina process


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow beautiful M! Loving your bow (that’s so brilliant) and love the strap/handle you’re using.



Thanks so much A .  I was happy I finally found a good bag to pair that bandeau with as I find the regular size bandeaus harder to use/style.  Are you ready for Friday?  Have a good weekend .


----------



## 23adeline

COCOLUVR said:


> If I could say I love you to a bag, this set would be it. You must be VVip because I see a lot of bags I can’t/couldn’t go see. I wanted this bag so much when it came out (love the whole collection) and never got to see it inperson. Thank you so much for sharing. I feel like I just saw a unicorn. You are so awesome for sharing this with us.❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


I don’t know how LV classified their vvip, but so far all the bags that I want and came to my region, I was able to get. Those China exclusive bags , I was not able to get 
For the Game On, I remember we had  to purchase either RTW or jewelry in order to buy the bags from LV stores here . But from online, we could purchase directly, not sure why double standard.
I have both the noir and Blanc Vanity PM, and I love them very much


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ColdSteel said:


> The kitties were hungry
> 
> View attachment 5666390


My cats won’t eat that brand of food btw love the bag


----------



## Grande Latte

23adeline said:


> I don’t know how LV classified their vvip, but so far all the bags that I want and came to my region, I was able to get. Those China exclusive bags , I was not able to get
> For the Game On, I remember we had  to purchase either RTW or jewelry in order to buy the bags from LV stores here . But from online, we could purchase directly, not sure why double standard.
> I have both the noir and Blanc Vanity PM, and I love them very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667767


I think it's distribution. Maybe LV comes out with special bags and allocate them allover the world. A lot of times these special pieces do not become a hit in the local market so they are available, meanwhile the US and Europe are lusting over them....


----------



## Love_N_Lune

LVKarin said:


> Thnx 4 the tip  I bought apple brand garde to use with my alma bcuz i heard it's one of the best 4 vachetta leather but never used it. Didn't know how it would affect the patina process


I only use Apple Guard on my leather handbags and shoes. It has no effect on the patina process - that’s the sun job.

Example: I bought the monogram speedy 3.5 years ago - see pic with Felicie. Fast forward 3 years, the patina has been gradual. Granted, I was very hesitant to wear it because of  never ending Florida rain. So it’s been out about 5-7 times in the year. I use my DE bags more.


----------



## 23adeline

My Alma BB with my favourite sticker of all


----------



## COCOLUVR

_Epi is in the rotation today. _


----------



## COCOLUVR

23adeline said:


> My Alma BB with my favourite sticker of all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667979


Loving that sticker!! I love that alma bb combo as well. Only SK customizing I did was at Hongdae Nike. You can make your own hats and sweatshirts.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

COCOLUVR said:


> _Epi is in the rotation today. _
> 
> View attachment 5668025


What a lovely bag!!  is it the nano Noe? What a unique beauty, love it!


----------



## COCOLUVR

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> What a lovely bag!!  is it the nano Noe? What a unique beauty, love it!


Yes! I wanted to get the monogram one but that proved to be impossible in the states so I got the epi version. Funny thing is, in Korea nano noe (new version) and nano speedy was available at the store when I just went. But I walked away with the speedy 20 because I had the mini speedy and this girl. I hate the strap though. It sucks. LOL.❤️❤️❤️


----------



## LVinStLouie

Off to the doctor’s office with both kids in tow - got my roomy NF packed and ready to go. Also, trying to show all of my MPA pouches some love!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

LVinStLouie said:


> Off to the doctor’s office with both kids in tow - got my roomy NF packed and ready to go. Also, trying to show all of my MPA pouches some love!
> 
> View attachment 5668154
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668155


Love this NF with pivoine lining, my dear bag twin!  your MPA pouches look gorgeous too 
it’s such a pity that I returned the MPA two years ago, when I could have had it for 500€ less  would love to own now one, but not sure I’ll pull the trigger due to the price. But I’ll enjoy admiring yours!


----------



## LVinStLouie

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Love this NF with pivoine lining, my dear bag twin!  your MPA pouches look gorgeous too
> it’s such a pity that I returned the MPA two years ago, when I could have had it for 500€ less  would love to own now one, but not sure I’ll pull the trigger due to the price. But I’ll enjoy admiring yours!


Thanks so much!!! My local store kept getting the cherry lining in stock, but I’m so glad I held out and waited for the pivoine - this color is definitely more my style!


----------



## LVKarin

Love_N_Lune said:


> I only use Apple Guard on my leather handbags and shoes. It has no effect on the patina process - that’s the sun job.
> 
> Example: I bought the monogram speedy 3.5 years ago - see pic with Felicie. Fast forward 3 years, the patina has been gradual. Granted, I was very hesitant to wear it because of  never ending Florida rain. So it’s been out about 5-7 times in the year. I use my DE bags more.
> 
> View attachment 5667975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667976


Thanx, your speedy's beautiful!  i will definitely spray the bags that have vachetta. I got my first speedy in 1995 when my twin boys were born, sold it in 2018 it aged beautifully, developed a nice dark patina, more the product of age & use than sun bcuz the climate in my country is pretty humid, grey, cloudy, not much sun.I don't baby my bags excessively but want 2 protect them, so Apple Gardé will do the trick, i was hesitant but i'll do it since it seems 2 work well


----------



## mcallis29

COCOLUVR said:


> _Epi is in the rotation today. _
> 
> View attachment 5668025


Is that a spirited away charm? I love it!! (And your bag too!)


----------



## COCOLUVR

mcallis29 said:


> Is that a spirited away charm? I love it!! (And your bag too!)


Yes! I picked it up in Busan. I know you’ll like this too!


----------



## mcallis29

COCOLUVR said:


> Yes! I picked it up in Busan. I know you’ll like this too!
> 
> View attachment 5668380
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668381
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668382


WOW that is so awesome!! I love those! I am a long time Miyazaki fan & love all things Studio Ghibli. You have a great collection! My Neighbor Totoro was the first one I ever saw by him ❤️ When LV came out with their mascot Vivienne I instantly loved her & I think it is because she looked like a character he would create  I collect LV Vivienne pieces. So happy to see a fellow LV AND Miyazaki enthusiast!!


----------



## Grande Latte

COCOLUVR said:


> _Epi is in the rotation today. _
> 
> View attachment 5668025


Wow. This is so cute and pretty!


----------



## COCOLUVR

mcallis29 said:


> WOW that is so awesome!! I love those! I am a long time Miyazaki fan & love all things Studio Ghibli. You have a great collection! My Neighbor Totoro was the first one I ever saw by him ❤️ When LV came out with their mascot Vivienne I instantly loved her & I think it is because she looked like a character he would create  I collect LV Vivienne pieces. So happy to see a fellow LV AND Miyazaki enthusiast!!


I unfortunately can not take credit for the awesome collection. That photo was taken in Hongdae SK. I got my charm in Busan at this village where all the small shops sold a lot of studio ghibli items from Japan. I think it’s because Busan is so close to Japan. I added those photos because it was the first time I saw no face puzzles and so much official merch outside of Japan. The prices were really reasonable too. We couldn’t get tickets to go to studio Ghibli tour in Japan but we have friends who won the lottery to go. They brought some really great items like the ring from Howl’s castle. My daughter is hoping to make a trip during winter break with her friends to go on that tour. Keeping my fingers crossed! Also totally awesome to meet a kindred spirit. I grew up watching the movies so you know how old i am. LOL


----------



## Jumper

Using my mono speedy B 20 with Vivienne coin purse charm. I think they match pretty well in pink!


----------



## mrslkc23

Loop hobo went out with me today


----------



## 23adeline

I must post here  
Unboxing of my very hard to find Square Bag, big thanks to @lilly2002 because she found it for me


----------



## 23adeline

Random pics


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Jumper said:


> Using my mono speedy B 20 with Vivienne coin purse charm. I think they match pretty well in pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668531


Gorgeous combo! The color seems to be the perfect match. What a beautiful speedy!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

mrslkc23 said:


> Loop hobo went out with me today
> View attachment 5668571


Love the look of your Loop hobo! It’s a very beautiful bag  we have a very similar bag taste - love your collection!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

23adeline said:


> I must post here
> Unboxing of my very hard to find Square Bag, big thanks to @lilly2002 because she found it for me
> View attachment 5668590
> View attachment 5668589


Congrats on this very beautiful and special piece!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

23adeline said:


> Random pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668593
> View attachment 5668594
> View attachment 5668595


You have a truly unique bag collection and all the pieces are very beautiful. But that white multicolor nano speedy and the noir GO vanity are just amazing!  They’re my favorites from that pic


----------



## mrslkc23

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Love the look of your Loop hobo! It’s a very beautiful bag  we have a very similar bag taste - love your collection!


Thanks a lot dear!! Yes we are in fact twinning on a few bags!


----------



## Christofle

A bit of a different in action.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Christofle said:


> A bit of a different in action.
> View attachment 5668735


Would we be so lucky as to see a writing sample ?  I totally missed the boat. How were the reviews for their inks and fountain pens?  I saw a FP pop up online but I hesitated as I wasn’t sure about after sales service if I ever needed nib service etc.  I guess it would be more of a collectors item but still I would like a functioning pen for awhile. It would be nice if LV did a collab with Montblanc.  Beautiful Visconti btw.


----------



## Christofle

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Would we be so lucky as to see a writing sample ?  I totally missed the boat. How were the reviews for their inks and fountain pens?  I saw a FP pop up online but I hesitated as I wasn’t sure about after sales service if I ever needed nib service etc.  I guess it would be more of a collectors item but still I would like a functioning pen for awhile. It would be nice if LV did a collab with Montblanc.  Beautiful Visconti btw.


It was from a collab between St. DuPont and LV so to be honest the pens will write very much like an ST. DuPont if you are familiar with their nibs. As for the inks, they had I believe 12 in the collection. I bought them a very long time ago and only unboxed the gold today. It’s a bit disappointing, if not unsurprising that they stopped produced pens/inks.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Christofle said:


> It was from a collab between St. DuPont and LV so to be honest the pens will write very much like an ST. DuPont if you are familiar with their nibs. As for the inks, they had I believe 12 in the collection. I bought them a very long time ago and only unboxed the gold today. It’s a bit disappointing of not unsurprising that they stopped produced pens/inks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668773


Oh thank you so much for sharing!  Had I known it was a collab with a known manufacturer I would have bought it last night. It was sold out this morning. I was worried it was more style vs substance so to speak. The online description also didn’t include details regarding nib size, filling mechanism etc but then again the general audience probably wouldn’t mind either way. I do want to know these things beforehand however. The ink is a beautiful antique like brown. Gorgeous (and so is your handwriting) Delighted to see this on TPF.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Because it has been snowing the whole day today, I have taken my GO NF to the store with me


----------



## fyn72

Speedy 20 with Vachetta strap Out for breakfast at a local cafe. This is so comfortable and fits quite alot! I had my glasses and iPhone 12 Pro in there too


----------



## ElenaAlex

My vintage Saumur 30. I got it preloved and it was my daily bag for maybe 3 years and still going strong but not as big as I initially thought so I also purchased 35.


----------



## Prada Prince

My favourite Vuitton bag - the Speedy 30 Catogram!


----------



## gwendo25

Sunday’s selections…


----------



## 23adeline

Couldn’t wait to bring the square bag out
	

		
			
		

		
	




At hair salon for a haircut 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It was raining on my way home


----------



## mandyglick

Took my new bag out to dinner. First time wearing it. I just love this bag! It’s the bag I never knew I needed lol. I may have found purse peace


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Couldn’t wait to bring the square bag out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669289
> View attachment 5669292
> 
> At hair salon for a haircut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669305
> 
> 
> It was raining on my way home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669291
> 
> View attachment 5669290


LVoe this reverse square.  It's actually quite roomy (in the photo next to the TP).  Can u post how the zip opens and interior ? Lucky you found this beauty !!


----------



## travelbliss

This Speedy has the 2 traditional Christmas colors, so it mostly appears during this time of year with Rudolph and Coach candy  charms!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

I


travelbliss said:


> This Speedy has the 2 traditional Christmas colors, so it mostly appears during this time of year with Rudolph and Coach candy  charms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669399


 l love it The Christmas Speedy


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Staying dry!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My DD!


----------



## Bumbles

HeartMyMJs said:


> My DD!
> View attachment 5669444


I love this!! So trendy and stylist


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> LVoe this reverse square.  It's actually quite roomy (in the photo next to the TP).  Can u post how the zip opens and interior ? Lucky you found this beauty !!


I‘m so happy that I found this bag , especially an unused piece .
The zip opens either way up to 3 surfaces , with 2 zipper pulls. Lining is microfibre with one inner pocket


----------



## 23adeline

I just couldn’t changed to another bag , still using the same Square Bag
Went to buy some lights
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
  The light shop is next to a McD
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
After that we went to a nearby old  town to eat their famous satay


----------



## love2shop1986

HeartMyMJs said:


> Staying dry!
> View attachment 5669409


That bag is so prettyyyy


----------



## HeartMyMJs

love2shop1986 said:


> That bag is so prettyyyy


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Iamminda

HeartMyMJs said:


> My DD!
> View attachment 5669444



Wonderful that your DD share your great style and love of LV .


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Monday


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

23adeline said:


> I just couldn’t changed to another bag , still using the same Square Bag
> Went to buy some lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669722
> View attachment 5669723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The light shop is next to a McD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that we went to a nearby old  town to eat their famous satay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669725
> View attachment 5669726


I can’t believe the bag stands up on its own!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

HeartMyMJs said:


> Staying dry!
> View attachment 5669409


Yup, I do the same thing wearing my bags inside my coat/jacket! It’s a beauty!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670067




Very elegant and classy,


----------



## GAN

Finally! 1st time carrying my Métis EW to work! Lovely easy bag to use! Heading for dinner gathering after work! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Yup, I do the same thing wearing my bags inside my coat/jacket! It’s a beauty!


Thank you!  It’s a habit for me.  I’m more comfortable when it’s inside my coat.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Iamminda said:


> Wonderful that your DD share your great style and love of LV .


Thank you!  I’m not sure if that’s a good thing!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670067


Love your twist! the contrasting strap looks great


GAN said:


> Finally! 1st time carrying my Métis EW to work! Lovely easy bag to use! Heading for dinner gathering after work! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5670140
> 
> View attachment 5670139


Bag twin! I havent used mine yet.  I like your vivian bandeau on there!


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> I just couldn’t changed to another bag , still using the same Square Bag
> Went to buy some lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669722
> View attachment 5669723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The light shop is next to a McD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that we went to a nearby old  town to eat their famous satay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669725
> View attachment 5669726


What a great find. Fantastic bag! looks like a fun day!


----------



## MeepMeep67

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Because it has been snowing the whole day today, I have taken my GO NF to the store with me
> View attachment 5668803


You have all the best bags!


fyn72 said:


> Speedy 20 with Vachetta strap Out for breakfast at a local cafe. This is so comfortable and fits quite alot! I had my glasses and iPhone 12 Pro in there too
> 
> View attachment 5669040
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669041


Beautiful family


Prada Prince said:


> My favourite Vuitton bag - the Speedy 30 Catogram!
> 
> View attachment 5669179
> View attachment 5669180


Bag twin!!!! and you have the charm too! Looks great on you.  Seeing yours, I need to use mine


travelbliss said:


> This Speedy has the 2 traditional Christmas colors, so it mostly appears during this time of year with Rudolph and Coach candy  charms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669399


Great Speedy and the charms are adorable!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> Haven’t used this one in awhile — forgotten how easy and functional it is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666298


Love it with that strap! And you are so creative with the bandeau!! really looks great


ColdSteel said:


> The kitties were hungry
> 
> View attachment 5666390


I love that bag!! I wish I would have gotten them


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MeepMeep67 said:


> You have all the best bags!
> 
> Beautiful family
> 
> Bag twin!!!! and you have the charm too! Looks great on you.  Seeing yours, I need to use mine
> 
> Great Speedy and the charms are adorable!


Oh thank you so much hun for your sweet comment!  I love your bag collection too!


----------



## Grande Latte

23adeline said:


> I just couldn’t changed to another bag , still using the same Square Bag
> Went to buy some lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669722
> View attachment 5669723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The light shop is next to a McD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that we went to a nearby old  town to eat their famous satay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669725
> View attachment 5669726


So glad you found a unicorn in unused condition. It almost never happens. Lucky you!


----------



## Grande Latte

ElenaAlex said:


> My vintage Saumur 30. I got it preloved and it was my daily bag for maybe 3 years and still going strong but not as big as I initially thought so I also purchased 35.
> View attachment 5669172
> 
> View attachment 5669173


The Saumur never garnered very much popularity which I don't quite understand. I got the 30 in 2013 for my birthday and it's still in pretty good condition. Lately I started using it again because of the pandemic and this bag is VERY laid back. Looks incredibly good with casual clothing. I'm glad you like it so much to own it in different sizes! I like to wear mine double strapped. 

Believe it or not, I bought mine because of the beautiful ad campaign. Hahaha.


----------



## 23adeline

Today I finally changed to this newest LV release   Tan leather Side Trunk


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> I just couldn’t changed to another bag , still using the same Square Bag
> Went to buy some lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669722
> View attachment 5669723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The light shop is next to a McD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that we went to a nearby old  town to eat their famous satay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669725
> View attachment 5669726


Someone has a favorite bag now ...


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Brought my “unicorn” to work today.


----------



## Iamminda

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Very elegant and classy,



Thank you B 



MeepMeep67 said:


> Love your twist! the contrasting strap looks great



Thanks MM .  I love this bag (it’s my only colorblock bag — black on the sides and has this black Neo-Noe type strap which I use on other bags sometimes).  I am looking forward to seeing your new bags in action soon .


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670067


Pure elegance M! Wow! You look like you’re at our favorite place! Is this where the Lego bags came from?   Such a tease!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Pure elegance M! Wow! You look like you’re at our favorite place! Is this where the Lego bags came from?   Such a tease!



Thank you A  (yes, I am such an elegant gal……..NOT  ). Oh, I answered your question on the other thread.


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Someone has a favorite bag now ...


You are right! If I use a bag more than one day continuously, I should called it my favourite bag   This is my long wanted favourite bag


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670067


Such a beauty


----------



## 23adeline

It’s extremely hard to take a beautiful picture of the Mirror Handle Trunk due to the reflections 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Only the 2 little loops are not treated and already got patina, the rest of vachetta is still very light beige, feels like it’s treated by a transparent layer of coating or something and it won’t get water stain.


----------



## fyn72

Christmas shopping with my Boulogne, very light and comfortable. I love how the gold chain looks on there


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Such a beauty



Thank you E


----------



## TangerineKandy

Bag of the day!


----------



## eena1230

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670067


So pretty, I love the simplicity and the color Minda!


----------



## Iamminda

eena1230 said:


> So pretty, I love the simplicity and the color Minda!



Thanks so much eena .  Hope you are enjoying your new Croisette.


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines BB at a few areas in my almost ready new house


----------



## octoberrrush

23adeline said:


> Capucines BB at a few areas in my almost ready new house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671342
> View attachment 5671340
> View attachment 5671341
> View attachment 5671343


Love the colour of your Capucine! Also obsessed with that gold tile! Is the new house going to be ready for CNY?


----------



## littleblackbag

Took my lovely NeoNoe out on a very cold but sunny day, for some shopping. Love this bag ❤️


----------



## luv_bagz




----------



## 23adeline

octoberrrush said:


> Love the colour of your Capucine! Also obsessed with that gold tile! Is the new house going to be ready for CNY?


We are waiting for Certificate Of Completion and Compliance (CCC) and at the same time furniture supplier is installing the kitchen cabinets . Should be able to move in before CNY but maybe not staying there full time, because there will be some more works going on.  My husband will be very happy if I tell him you like the gold tiles   , he chose that even though I felt it’s ‘too much ‘ . The gold mosaic tiles are on 2 walls of our praying room, he wants the glorious look in that room


----------



## cyrinmlmt

am1ly said:


> My new Nano Speedy. Take her out for a flat white
> 
> View attachment 5664171


Hi! Would you know if an iphone 12 pro max fits comfortably?


----------



## octoberrrush

23adeline said:


> We are waiting for Certificate Of Completion and Compliance (CCC) and at the same time furniture supplier is installing the kitchen cabinets . Should be able to move in before CNY but maybe not staying there full time, because there will be some more works going on.  My husband will be very happy if I tell him you like the gold tiles   , he chose that even though I felt it’s ‘too much ‘ . The gold mosaic tiles are on 2 walls of our praying room, he wants the glorious look in that room


How exciting! Hope everything goes smoothly and completes on schedule. 
I haven’t seen gold tile before! Something so unique and luxurious for a prayer room - hope it will bring you more luck and prosperity in the new home!


----------



## redwings

My new city keepall  - just purchased today from LV. Lucky last!


----------



## fyn72

This Neverfull today, I needed to take a big bag to work and I actually filled it!


----------



## germanshepard

Empreinte Pochette Metis with money plant


----------



## 23adeline

octoberrrush said:


> How exciting! Hope everything goes smoothly and completes on schedule.
> I haven’t seen gold tile before! Something so unique and luxurious for a prayer room - hope it will bring you more luck and prosperity in the new home!


Thank you


----------



## DME

redwings said:


> My new city keepall  - just purchased today from LV. Lucky last!
> 
> View attachment 5671886


Oh, wow, this is stunning. Congratulations! Is this from the men‘s line? Do you have mod shots and/or size comparison photos? It’s been awhile since I’ve loved an LV bag and this one may just do it.

ETA: Do you have a product code and price you can share?


----------



## 23adeline

Using my favourite Capucines Mini Since 1854 today


----------



## GAN

Wearing my new favourite out again for my dinner date this time! I have the speedy 20 in black emp leather but I hardly used that as I think maybe the look with more gold hardware is making seem formal as I tend to dress very casual and sporty these days.

I also in  with the beige strap that come with this speedy. Super liked!


----------



## mrslkc23

Ms. Loop Hobo with Marina Bay Sands at the background, taken after hubby's birthday dinner last night

LV Island maison floating boutique also at the background there!


----------



## redwings

DME said:


> Oh, wow, this is stunning. Congratulations! Is this from the men‘s line? Do you have mod shots and/or size comparison photos? It’s been awhile since I’ve loved an LV bag and this one may just do it.
> 
> ETA: Do you have a product code and price you can share?


Yup. It’s from the men’s line. I pasted the shots from the LV website.
Product code : M21448
Price: USD 2930.


			https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/city-keepall-other-leathers-nvprod3950514v/M21448


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

mrslkc23 said:


> Ms. Loop Hobo with Marina Bay Sands at the background, taken after hubby's birthday dinner last night
> 
> LV Island maison floating boutique also at the background there!
> View attachment 5671923


Love it! Great pic and amazing bag!


----------



## Iamminda

mrslkc23 said:


> Ms. Loop Hobo with Marina Bay Sands at the background, taken after hubby's birthday dinner last night
> 
> LV Island maison floating boutique also at the background ‘



Beautiful bag and gorgeous scenery .  I have been wanting to go there ever since I saw “Crazy Rich Asians” — it must be even more spectacular in person.


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag and gorgeous scenery .  I have been wanting to go there ever since I saw “Crazy Rich Asians” — it must be even more spectacular in person.


Me too


----------



## EveyB

mrslkc23 said:


> Ms. Loop Hobo with Marina Bay Sands at the background, taken after hubby's birthday dinner last night
> 
> LV Island maison floating boutique also at the background there!
> View attachment 5671923


Gorgeous bag and stunning background


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

23adeline said:


> Using my favourite Capucines Mini Since 1854 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671916


Beautiful! How is the embroidery wearing? There is a MM in the grey colorway that I am condering and wanted to hear what your experience has been with this bag. Thanks.


----------



## 23adeline

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Beautiful! How is the embroidery wearing? There is a MM in the grey colorway that I am condering and wanted to hear what your experience has been with this bag. Thanks.


So far so good, I don’t have any problem with the embroidery, just need to be careful about the white thread  embroidery area.


----------



## jxwilliams

GAN said:


> Wearing my new favourite out again for my dinner date this time! I have the speedy 20 in black emp leather but I hardly used that as I think maybe the look with more gold hardware is making seem formal as I tend to dress very casual and sporty these days.
> 
> I also in  with the beige strap that come with this speedy. Super liked!
> 
> View attachment 5671915


I love the hello kitty bandeau! Where did you find it?


----------



## mrslkc23

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Love it! Great pic and amazing bag!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag and gorgeous scenery .  I have been wanting to go there ever since I saw “Crazy Rich Asians” — it must be even more spectacular in person.





EveyB said:


> Gorgeous bag and stunning background


Thanks so much dear ladies!


----------



## bh4me

Garden Speedy today!


----------



## GAN

jxwilliams said:


> I love the hello kitty bandeau! Where did you find it?


Thank you!
I bought these quite a long time ago , from my local online shop who import some nice hello kitty stuff from Japan. I am a fan of hello kitty too.


----------



## impasto

Early Christmas present. Speedy 30!


----------



## 23adeline

Last night, Eva clutch at my new dressing room 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Checked the newly installed ‘Top Down Bottom Up‘ blinds in my dressing room ,everything looks fine . I’m going to hang my one and only Square Scarf in between these 2 window


----------



## mrslkc23

bh4me said:


> Garden Speedy today!
> View attachment 5672435


Love love LVoe!!  which bag was the strap from?


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> This Neverfull today, I needed to take a big bag to work and I actually filled it!
> 
> View attachment 5671889


Such a beautiful bag ! The leather looks sumptuous. Have a nice weekend


----------



## Grande Latte

23adeline said:


> Last night, Eva clutch at my new dressing room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672453
> 
> 
> Checked the newly installed ‘Top Down Bottom Up‘ blinds in my dressing room ,everything looks fine . I’m going to hang my one and only Square Scarf in between these 2 window
> View attachment 5672454


Looks like a real showcase closet. I LOVE IT. Can't wait to see how you fill it up with your incredible items!!!


----------



## mrslkc23

Short getaway in Phuket for hubby's birthday. Trio messenger bag and my favorite Attitude Pilote sunnies went to the beach with me 

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Still carrying my favorite !!


----------



## 23adeline

Keepall on keepall


----------



## Iamminda

mrslkc23 said:


> Short getaway in Phuket for hubby's birthday. Trio messenger bag and my favorite Attitude Pilote sunnies went to the beach with me
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!
> View attachment 5672609



Another destination on my travel wish list .  This is such a great bag — don’t see it often enough on the forum, I use the 4 parts separately sometimes.  Have a great celebration weekend .


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Alma BB in DE


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My Alma BB in DE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672991



SO HAPPY to see you and your beautiful Alma (I wore my new one last week and was hoping to see my favorite bag twin soon ).


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> My Alma BB in DE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672991


Another twin here - love your bag!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> My Alma BB in DE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672991


So beautiful


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> My Alma BB in DE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672991


So happy to see you again , this thread was slightly quiet without you!
Beautiful bag and accessories as always


----------



## sophiegray

23adeline said:


> Side Trunk first time at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661286
> View attachment 5661285
> View attachment 5661287


Hi! So pretty! Is it heavy?


----------



## sophiegray

My wallet for traveling. Leaving today!


----------



## bh4me

mrslkc23 said:


> Love love LVoe!!  which bag was the strap from?


Thank you! It’s from my Vaugirard. So glad it worked out since the strap of the garden Speedy is so long on me


----------



## MeepMeep67

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Oh thank you so much hun for your sweet comment!  I love your bag collection too!


Thank you my dear friend  


Iamminda said:


> Thank you B
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MM .  I love this bag (it’s my only colorblock bag — black on the sides and has this black Neo-Noe type strap which I use on other bags sometimes).  I am looking forward to seeing your new bags in action soon .


Im so slow getting the new bags out! Still using my rainy day avenue sling.  But broke out the new double zip pochette for the ugly sweater party friday night!


----------



## 23adeline

sophiegray said:


> Hi! So pretty! Is it heavy?


Not heavy at all,  it’s light and the leather is soft


----------



## 23adeline

Having lunch with my boy at this ancient looking restaurant, using my Book Bag again 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Bring home some parfait, bought from a nearby Family Mart.


----------



## sophiegray

23adeline said:


> Not heavy at all,  it’s light and the leather is soft


Wow, it’s really something to consider. When was it first released? It’s called the side trunk?


----------



## Grande Latte

23adeline said:


> Having lunch with my boy at this ancient looking restaurant, using my Book Bag again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673235
> View attachment 5673237
> 
> Bring home some parfait, bought from a nearby Family Mart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673236


I love it. I love the charm you put on it too! The whole combo is so adorable!!!


----------



## balen.girl

It’s very hot today ! I am waiting for my bubble tea to cool me down..


----------



## 23adeline

sophiegray said:


> Wow, it’s really something to consider. When was it first released? It’s called the side trunk?


Yes, it’s called Side trunk, Tan colour. It‘s preorder item, I paid for it on Nov 4th, received it on Nov 26th. The monogram side trunk , no need to preorder


----------



## 23adeline

Grande Latte said:


> I love it. I love the charm you put on it too! The whole combo is so adorable!!!


The charm is from Nigo Japanese Cruiser bag, I want to put something red to match the little red ‘book title ‘


----------



## EveyB

balen.girl said:


> It’s very hot today ! I am waiting for my bubble tea to cool me down..
> View attachment 5673264


So pretty! Love both your SLGs too


----------



## EveyB

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you my dear friend
> 
> Im so slow getting the new bags out! Still using my rainy day avenue sling.  But broke out the new double zip pochette for the ugly sweater party friday night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673233


I see it lurking there  
What’s an ugly sweater party?


----------



## fyn72

Headed into the city today so popped into the LV Boutique. I was sooo close to buying the Lockme ever mini in Rose @23adeline after finally seeing in person


----------



## sophiegray

23adeline said:


> Yes, it’s called Side trunk, Tan colour. It‘s preorder item, I paid for it on Nov 4th, received it on Nov 26th. The monogram side trunk , no need to preorder


Does it have a black version? Is it also difficult to get?


----------



## balen.girl

EveyB said:


> So pretty! Love both your SLGs too


Thank you EveyB. My new zippy wallet is my new favorite slg.. sometimes i am too lazy to open the zip, so it is very helpful to have card slot outside the wallet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> SO HAPPY to see you and your beautiful Alma (I wore my new one last week and was hoping to see my favorite bag twin soon ).


Thank you IM!
Your new Alma got me loving mine again!!! And I was thinking of you rocking your bag as I was wearing mine.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Another twin here - love your bag!


Thank you! I love that I could be twinning with you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> So beautiful


Thank you EveyB!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> So happy to see you again , this thread was slightly quiet without you!
> Beautiful bag and accessories as always


Thank you sweet 23adeline!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

fyn72 said:


> Headed into the city today so popped into the LV Boutique. I was sooo close to buying the Lockme ever mini in Rose @23adeline after finally seeing in person
> 
> View attachment 5673270
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673271


That is one special speedy  and you wear it well.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

My Felicies came together for a family pic


----------



## PrayersandPurses

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> My Felicies came together for a family pic
> View attachment 5673414


What a beautiful Felicie family


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

PrayersandPurses said:


> What a beautiful Felicie family


Thank you very much my dear!  The next one on my list is the DA one


----------



## bbcerisette66

I'm sad tonight.  France lost the FIFA World Cup to Argentina.  3-3 and the fatal penalty shootout.


----------



## MeepMeep67

EveyB said:


> I see it lurking there
> What’s an ugly sweater party?


Everyone wears an ugly christmas sweater, and the ugliest wins a prize. Here in the states we even have Ugly Christmas sweater day


----------



## MeepMeep67

bbcerisette66 said:


> I'm sad tonight.  France lost the FIFA World Cup to Argentina.  3-3 and the fatal penalty shootout.


Me too


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you my dear friend
> 
> Im so slow getting the new bags out! Still using my rainy day avenue sling.  But broke out the new double zip pochette for the ugly sweater party friday night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673233



Glad to see your pretty DZP in action .  So fun to go to an Ugly Sweater Party — like I said before, you are lucky to attend all these fun events.  Happy Holidays MM


----------



## Iamminda

balen.girl said:


> It’s very hot today ! I am waiting for my bubble tea to cool me down..
> View attachment 5673264



Pretty NNoe and SLGs .  We have T4s here too


----------



## EveyB

MeepMeep67 said:


> Everyone wears an ugly christmas sweater, and the ugliest wins a prize. Here in the states we even have Ugly Christmas sweater day


Thanks for explaining, I‘ve really never heard of it!  Happy to hear you got to attend such a fun event!


----------



## Alicja K

mandyglick said:


> Took my new bag out to dinner. First time wearing it. I just love this bag! It’s the bag I never knew I needed lol. I may have found purse peace
> 
> View attachment 5669328


We are bag twins  love this bag, looks super good on you


----------



## fyn72

PrayersandPurses said:


> That is one special speedy  and you wear it well.


Aww thank you! xo


----------



## mandyglick

Alicja K said:


> We are bag twins  love this bag, looks super good on you


Thank you! ❤️ it’s the bag I never knew I needed haha


----------



## gwendo25

Getting into holiday mode with these looks:


----------



## MeepMeep67

gwendo25 said:


> Getting into holiday mode with these looks:
> 
> View attachment 5673942
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673944


always so elegant!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> Glad to see your pretty DZP in action .  So fun to go to an Ugly Sweater Party — like I said before, you are lucky to attend all these fun events.  Happy Holidays MM


Thank you my dear IMM Happy Holidays!    
Love having fun


----------



## 23adeline

sophiegray said:


> Does it have a black version? Is it also difficult to get?


There is black version with silver hardware. But I don’t see it in our app anymore , not sure about other regions


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> Headed into the city today so popped into the LV Boutique. I was sooo close to buying the Lockme ever mini in Rose @23adeline after finally seeing in person
> 
> View attachment 5673270
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673271


Oh you didn’t buy??? It’s so you 
Btw, nice WC Speedy


----------



## 23adeline

Yesterday , put a shoulder strap on Square Bag because I need to free my hands to carry my work tote etc, looking weird??



Went to see my newly installed dry kitchen granite top , using Ellipse today 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ok this photo is out of focus on my Ellipse , so the focus is my main door


----------



## PrayersandPurses

23adeline said:


> Yesterday , put a shoulder strap on Square Bag because I need to free my hands to carry my work tote etc, looking weird??
> View attachment 5674710
> 
> 
> Went to see my newly installed dry kitchen granite top , using Ellipse today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674707
> View attachment 5674708
> View attachment 5674709
> 
> Ok this photo is out of focus on my Ellipse , so the focus is my main door
> View attachment 5674706


I'm loving your kitchen island  and of course your purse looks perfect on it.


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Yesterday , put a shoulder strap on Square Bag because I need to free my hands to carry my work tote etc, looking weird??
> View attachment 5674710
> 
> 
> Went to see my newly installed dry kitchen granite top , using Ellipse today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674707
> View attachment 5674708
> View attachment 5674709
> 
> Ok this photo is out of focus on my Ellipse , so the focus is my main door
> View attachment 5674706


Lvoe seeing your home progress !!  I cannot wait to see how your bag closet / wardrobe will look in your new place !!!


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> Oh you didn’t buy??? It’s so you
> Btw, nice WC Speedy


Aww thank you! Even my dh was with me and liked it too, he said if I can afford it I should get it, I almost walked back in after we left but couldn’t be sure I’m ready to spend $4600 as we have a lot of things to do To the house


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> Yesterday , put a shoulder strap on Square Bag because I need to free my hands to carry my work tote etc, looking weird??
> View attachment 5674710
> 
> 
> Went to see my newly installed dry kitchen granite top , using Ellipse today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674707
> View attachment 5674708
> View attachment 5674709
> 
> Ok this photo is out of focus on my Ellipse , so the focus is my main door
> View attachment 5674706


I really enjoy seeing the progress on your fabulous new home! The dry kitchen is absolutely beautiful. That granite and bag!wow


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> Aww thank you! Even my dh was with me and liked it too, he said if I can afford it I should get it, I almost walked back in after we left but couldn’t be sure I’m ready to spend $4600 as we have a lot of things to do To the house


Yes, I agree that we must plan our spending accordingly, house should comes first as we already have enough bags to ‘survive’ 
Maybe you would get it at half the original price one day


----------



## 23adeline

MeepMeep67 said:


> I really enjoy seeing the progress on your fabulous new home! The dry kitchen is absolutely beautiful. That granite and bag!wow





PrayersandPurses said:


> I'm loving your kitchen island  and of course your purse looks perfect on it.





travelbliss said:


> Lvoe seeing your home progress !!  I cannot wait to see how your bag closet / wardrobe will look in your new place !!!


Thank you for the nice words and letting me share my excitement of my new house.


----------



## 23adeline

Stardust Speedy 20 beige and mono speedy charm


----------



## Venessa84

Train ride for dinner in NYC


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Stardust Speedy 20 beige and mono speedy charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675242


J’adore


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Venessa84 said:


> Train ride for dinner in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675244


OMG! Love it!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

23adeline said:


> Stardust Speedy 20 beige and mono speedy charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675242


A really nice combo


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Venessa84 said:


> Train ride for dinner in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675244


I think this looks cuter than the Chanel heart bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Train ride for dinner in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675244



Love it.  Good to see you post here again Venessa — happy holidays to you and your kiddos .


----------



## MaggyH

Sunshine mama said:


> My Alma BB in DE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672991


Love the way it looks with the gold chain, I will have to steal your idea for sure!


----------



## lvbananas

bbcerisette66 said:


> I'm sad tonight.  France lost the FIFA World Cup to Argentina.  3-3 and the fatal penalty shootout.





MeepMeep67 said:


> Me too



Oh, I was elated! Well deserved victory for Argentina and perfect farewell to the beloved legend, Messi!   

Mbappe made a come back for France and was brilliant.


----------



## Bumbles

Venessa84 said:


> Train ride for dinner in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675244


What an absolute stunner


----------



## gwendo25

My working days are coming to an end in a few days.  Very mixed feelings as I am having a hard time coming to terms that ageism is happening for the first time in my entire working career and I can’t find anything that will make me happy.  I could go on and on…. but my Louis makes me smile and it’s time to embrace that and take the time to start enjoying and exploring the part of my identity that doesn’t involve my working life!


----------



## nvie

My traveling duo Neverfull GM in Damier and Twinset. Mini Pochette Accessoires is somewhere in there.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

nvie said:


> My traveling duo Neverfull GM in Damier and Twinset. Mini Pochette Accessoires is somewhere in there.
> 
> View attachment 5675765


Oh wow, what a beautiful pic! Love love love your travel duo (and your jewelry too)    Have a great trip!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaggyH said:


> Love the way it looks with the gold chain, I will have to steal your idea for sure!


Thank you. 
Oh, and please share once you do!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

gwendo25 said:


> My working days are coming to an end in a few days.  Very mixed feelings as I am having a hard time coming to terms that ageism is happening for the first time in my entire working career and I can’t find anything that will make me happy.  I could go on and on…. but my Louis makes me smile and it’s time to embrace that and take the time to start enjoying and exploring the part of my identity that doesn’t involve my working life!
> 
> View attachment 5675759


Congratulations on reaching this amazing milestone. God bless you with good health and happiness   LV makes me happy too


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Here she is slouchy and squished  in the hairdresser’s chair.


----------



## gwendo25

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on reaching this amazing milestone. God bless you with good health and happiness   LV makes me happy too


Thank you!


----------



## Loriad

gwendo25 said:


> My working days are coming to an end in a few days. Very mixed feelings as I am having a hard time coming to terms that ageism is happening for the first time in my entire working career and I can’t find anything that will make me happy. I could go on and on…. but my Louis makes me smile and it’s time to embrace that and take the time to start enjoying and exploring the part of my identity that doesn’t involve my working life!
> 
> 
> 
> ￼Congratulations to you. Wishing you health and happiness in your next chapter!


----------



## travelbliss

gwendo25 said:


> My working days are coming to an end in a few days.  Very mixed feelings as I am having a hard time coming to terms that ageism is happening for the first time in my entire working career and I can’t find anything that will make me happy.  I could go on and on…. but my Louis makes me smile and it’s time to embrace that and take the time to start enjoying and exploring the part of my identity that doesn’t involve my working life!
> 
> View attachment 5675759


Not sure if you're going thru a temporary transition by your post, but wishing u a wonderful Holiday and hoping 2023 is full of pleasant surprises and LV !!


----------



## nvie

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Oh wow, what a beautiful pic! Love love love your travel duo (and your jewelry too)    Have a great trip!


Thank you…this is most versatile combo for any season  Happy holidays


----------



## Miss Liz

gwendo25 said:


> My working days are coming to an end in a few days.  Very mixed feelings as I am having a hard time coming to terms that ageism is happening for the first time in my entire working career and I can’t find anything that will make me happy.  I could go on and on…. but my Louis makes me smile and it’s time to embrace that and take the time to start enjoying and exploring the part of my identity that doesn’t involve my working life!
> 
> View attachment 5675759


For what it’s worth, I chose to retire early at the end of 2015 and it continues to be a wonderful journey! Initially at loose ends I volunteered for three years at a senior animal rescue and then with cancer patients in treatment. Due to moving further away from the city center, health issues which eventually resolved, and later to covid restrictions I started spending most of my time at home in 2019. Fortunately my husband’s work concurrently allows him to spend more time at home as well. We are really enjoying life with e/o, our family and dear pets. I have revived hobbies from my younger years, exercise daily, and love being able to read for hours on end. And my LV obsession did actually start after retirement, so there is that to enjoy and I definitely do find pleasure in these beautiful items. I hope your exploration of life outside of career turns out to be everything you may be hoping it will be too!


----------



## gwendo25

travelbliss said:


> Not sure if you're going thru a temporary transition by your post, but wishing u a wonderful Holiday and hoping 2023 is full of pleasant surprises and LV !!


Thank you.  Wishing you a happy holiday also!


----------



## gwendo25

Miss Liz said:


> For what it’s worth, I chose to retire early at the end of 2015 and it continues to be a wonderful journey! Initially at loose ends I volunteered for three years at a senior animal rescue and then with cancer patients in treatment. Due to moving further away from the city center, health issues which eventually resolved, and later to covid restrictions I started spending most of my time at home in 2019. Fortunately my husband’s work concurrently allows him to spend more time at home as well. We are really enjoying life with e/o, our family and dear pets. I have revived hobbies from my younger years, exercise daily, and love being able to read for hours on end. And my LV obsession did actually start after retirement, so there is that to enjoy and I definitely do find pleasure in these beautiful items. I hope your exploration of life outside of career turns out to be everything you may be hoping it will be too!


Thank you so much for your inspiring words.  I am excited to explore what retirement will be like and a little disappointed that I am not desirable in the workforce anymore.  In any case, as long as I am healthy, the future will be bright!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Venessa84 said:


> Train ride for dinner in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675244


Great to see you! Love that bag


----------



## MeepMeep67

gwendo25 said:


> My working days are coming to an end in a few days.  Very mixed feelings as I am having a hard time coming to terms that ageism is happening for the first time in my entire working career and I can’t find anything that will make me happy.  I could go on and on…. but my Louis makes me smile and it’s time to embrace that and take the time to start enjoying and exploring the part of my identity that doesn’t involve my working life!
> 
> View attachment 5675759


 Here's to you and your new chapter


----------



## MeepMeep67

PrayersandPurses said:


> Here she is slouchy and squished  in the hairdresser’s chair.
> View attachment 5675887


Scopio sister! I love that charm, where did you get it?


----------



## 23adeline

Took a pic of these sisters before I keep them back to the dust bags


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Took a pic of these sisters before I keep them back to the dust bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676222
> View attachment 5676223


So gorgeous sisters


----------



## PrayersandPurses

MeepMeep67 said:


> Scopio sister! I love that charm, where did you get it?


Thank you so much @MeepMeep67  It was a gift from a former amazing SA for Mother's Day 2019. It was the first gift I had ever received so needless to say I was so shocked, but so extremely grateful. She said she knew I loved yellow, and chose to put my zodiac sign on it. She told me they were specifically made just for clients, and you couldn't purchase them, and she was only allowed to gift to 2 clients. Still amazed and humbled that she chose me


----------



## latiaran

Running out and about on this exceptionally cold and surprisingly sunny day with my 35yo speedy


----------



## Grande Latte

latiaran said:


> Running out and about on this exceptionally cold and surprisingly sunny day with my 35yo speedy
> 
> View attachment 5676712


I love vintage speedys. You replaced the vachetta, and I love the charms. So chic!


----------



## 23adeline

This Dauphine Mini is one of the last 2 bags that I bought from previous CA


----------



## missconvy

latiaran said:


> Running out and about on this exceptionally cold and surprisingly sunny day with my 35yo speedy
> 
> View attachment 5676712


Perfectly accessorized


----------



## Sarah1102

Leaving on vacation with my NF mm da and my suitcase.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Sarah1102 said:


> Leaving on vacation with my NF mm da and my suitcase.
> 
> View attachment 5677003


Wishing you safe travels  Wish I was heading somewhere warm. it is -22 here with the windchill.


----------



## 23adeline

Merry Christmas My friends !!!
Since I’m not celebrating Christmas, my activity today is cleaning new house, or I should say cleaning my room only 

On the way to take breakfast, using a very carefree Noe Pouch and palm spring bracelet 



Dry kitchen light, just installed few days ago . 



Half cleaned swimming pool 


Noe pouch is the first bag who sit on the display shelf 


On the island 
	

		
			
		

		
	



On the side of jacuzzi 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My chandelier is still covered by a plastic bag to keep it clean from dust


----------



## DrTr

gwendo25 said:


> My working days are coming to an end in a few days.  Very mixed feelings as I am having a hard time coming to terms that ageism is happening for the first time in my entire working career and I can’t find anything that will make me happy.  I could go on and on…. but my Louis makes me smile and it’s time to embrace that and take the time to start enjoying and exploring the part of my identity that doesn’t involve my working life!
> 
> View attachment 5675759


I wish you the best as you transition (and sounds like not entirely your choice - ageism sucks, especially as companies are looking for qualified people and age and experience only comes with time!). Mixed feelings are so normal, hope you can enjoy LV and whatever else catches your fancy. Letting go of our working identities can be so mixed, so hard, and can become so rewarding too. Whatever else you do, be easy with yourself, about a million feelings will arise. Always love your LV. Best wishes as you transition through.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Miguel M

redwings said:


> My new city keepall  - just purchased today from LV. Lucky last!
> 
> View attachment 5671886


----------



## Miguel M

redwings said:


> My new city keepall  - just purchased today from LV. Lucky last!
> 
> View attachment 5671886



Can You show how does it look on The body?  I am thinking about this beauty…


----------



## gwendo25

DrTr said:


> I wish you the best as you transition (and sounds like not entirely your choice - ageism sucks, especially as companies are looking for qualified people and age and experience only comes with time!). Mixed feelings are so normal, hope you can enjoy LV and whatever else catches your fancy. Letting go of our working identities can be so mixed, so hard, and can become so rewarding too. Whatever else you do, be easy with yourself, about a million feelings will arise. Always love your LV. Best wishes as you transition through.


Thank you so much!


----------



## lemondln

Merry Christmas! 
Still using my favorite ZCP


----------



## gwendo25

Shopping today with…


----------



## 23adeline

My whole day with Square bag

Afternoon, checking my new small vegetable farm at the back of my new house.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Shopping , waiting for hubby at the fitting room 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Queuing to pay, such a long queue .
	

		
			
		

		
	



Having dinner


----------

